# Long time, no hear...



## RoseRed

I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck
And you can't harmonize
Find a girl with far away
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
Dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## virgovictoria

*I'm Liking This One Today*

Beauty queen of only eighteen
She had some trouble with herself
He was always there to help her
She always belonged to someone else

I drove for miles and miles
And wound up at your door
I've had you so many times but somehow
I want more

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
She will be loved

Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful
I know I tend to get so insecure
It doesn't matter anymore

It's not always rainbows and butterflies
It's compromise that moves us along
My heart is full and my door's always open
You can come anytime you want

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved

I know where you hide
Alone in your car
Know all of the things that make you who you are
I know that goodbye means nothing at all
Comes back and begs me to catch her every time she falls

Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved

[in the background]
Please don't try so hard to say goodbye
Please don't try so hard to say goodbye

Yeah
[softly]
I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain

Try so hard to say goodbye


----------



## RoseRed

I feel a hot wind on my shoulder
And the touch of a world that is older
I turn the switch and check the number
I leave it on when in bed I slumber
I hear the rhythms of the music
I buy the product and never use it
I hear the talking of the DJ
Can't understand just what does he say?

I'm on a mexican radio
I'm on a mexican radio

I dial it in and tune the station
They talk about the U.S. inflation
I understand just a little
No comprende, it's a riddle

I'm on a mexican radio
I'm on a mexican radio

I wish I was in Tijuana
Eating barbequed iguana
I'd take requests on the telephone
I'm on a wavelength far from home
I feel a hot wind on my shoulder
I dial it in from south of the border
I hear the talking of the DJ
Can't understand just what does he say?

I'm on a mexican radio
I'm on a mexican radio
I'm on a mexican radio
I'm on a mexican radio

Radio  radio...
What does he say ?


----------



## CMC122

*This is me today*

I'm Moving On Lyrics



I've dealt with my ghosts and I've faced all my demons
Finally content with a past I regret
I've found you find strength in your moments of weakness
For once I'm at peace with myself
I've been burdened with blame, trapped in the past for too long
I'm movin' on

I've lived in this place and I know all the faces
Each one is different but they're always the same
They mean me no harm but it's time that I face it
They'll never allow me to change
But I never dreamed home would end up where I don't belong
I'm movin' on

I'm movin' on
At last I can see life has been patiently waiting for me
And I know there's no guarantees, but I'm not alone
There comes a time in everyone's life
When all you can see are the years passing by
And I have made up my mind that those days are gone

I sold what I could and packed what I couldn't
Stopped to fill up on my way out of town
I've loved like I should but lived like I shouldn't
I had to lose everything to find out
Maybe forgiveness will find me somewhere down this road
I'm movin' on

I'm movin' on
I'm movin' on


----------



## dmc854

*70's tribute & a flashback for roller rinks & Mikey!*

You Should Be Dancing 

My baby moves at midnight 
goes right on till the dawn 
My woman takes me higher 
my woman keeps me warm 

What you doin' on your back aah 
What you doin'on your back aah? 
You should be dancing, yeah 
dancing, yeah 

She's juicy and she's trouble 
She gets it to me good 
My woman gives me power 
Goes right down to my blood 

What you doin' on your back aah 
What you doin'on your back aah? 
You should be dancing, yeah 
dancing, yeah 

My baby moves at midnight 
goes right on till the dawn 
My woman takes me higher 
my woman keeps me warm 

What you doin' on your back aah 
What you doin'on your back aah? 
You should be dancing, yeah 
dancing, yeah 
You should be dancing, yeah 
You should be dancing, yeah 
You should be dancing, yeah 
You should be dancing, yeah 
You should be dancing, yeah


----------



## vraiblonde

Well, I been lookin' real hard and I'm tryin' to find a job
But it just keeps gettin' tougher every day
But I've got to do my part 'cause I know in my heart
I've got to please my sweet baby, yeah

Well, I ain't superstitious and I don't get suspicious
'Cause my woman is a friend of mine
And I know that it's true that all the things that I do
Will come back to me in my sweet time

So keep on rockin' me, baby
Keep on a rockin' me baby
Keep on a rockin' me baby
Keep on a rockin' me baby

I went from Phoenix, Arizona, all the way to Tacoma
Philadelphia, Atlanta, L.A.
Northern California, where the girls are warm
So I could be with my sweet baby, yeah

Keep on a-rockin' me baby...

Baby, baby, baby
Keep on rockin', rockin' me baby
Keep on a-rockin', rockin' me baby
Whoo-oo-oo-hoo-hoo-hoo, yeah

Don't get suspicious, now don't be suspicious
Babe, you know you are a friend of mine
And you know that it's true that all the things that I do
Are gonna come back to you in your sweet time

I went from Phoenix, Arizona, all the way to Tacoma
Philadelphia, Atlanta, L.A.
Northern California, where the girls are warm
So I could hear my sweet baby say

Keep on a-rockin' me, baby
Keep on a rockin' me baby
Keep on a rockin' me baby
Keep on a-rockin' me, rockin' me, rockin' baby, baby, baby
Keep on a rockin' me baby


----------



## Vince

One of my favorites


If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from a personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you.

 

This is an old song, but then I'm old.


----------



## pvineswinger

*Notorious Cherry Bombs*

She used to call me baby... I thought she was such a lady
But my how things have changed since times moved on

I give her my last dollar... And now all she'll do is holler
Oh my life has become a country song

I've learned she can resist me by the way she always disses me
And comes to bed at night, with that cold cream on

Sometimes I might feel frisky but these days it's just too risky

It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Out All Day Long
All day Long
It goes on and on

If a tree fell in the forest, She didn't hear it, would I still be wrong

I guess I should admit it
She ain't ever gonna quit it

It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Out All Day Long

Spoken Voice:

Man I remember when her eyes used to be so blue and shiny
God you oughtta see what's happened to her hiney
(Her what?) her hiney
Man that thing is big enough to land a small plane on.
(Small plane?) I'm tellin' ya
I used to roll her in the the clover, (mmm mmm) but thank god those days are over
(Hallelulia!)

It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Out All Day Long
All day Long
She naws on and on

If some day they drop the big one,
I'd say sweet Jesus, She's gonna finally leave me alone

It's alright if we say it
'cause the radio won't play it.

It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Out All Day Long

It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night That Chew Your Ass Out All Day Long


----------



## crabcake

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blake Shelton - Some Beach Lyrics
[/font]* 
              driving down the interstate 
                        running thirty minutes late
                        singing margaritaville and minding my own
                        some foriegn car driving dude
                        with a road rage attitude 
                        pulled up beside me talking on his cell phone
                        he started yellin at me 
                        like i did something wrong
                        he flipped me the bird
                      and then he was gone [chorus]
                        some beach somewhere
                        there's a big umbrella casting shade over an empty chair
                        palm trees are growing
                        warm breeze is blowing
                        i picture myself right there
                        on some beach somewhere

i circled the parking lot tryin to find a spot 
                        just big enough i could park my old truck
                        a man with a big cigar was gettin into his car
                        i stopped an i waited for him to back up
                        from out of no where a mercedes benz 
                        came cruisin up and whipped right in

[chorus]
  some beach somewhere
  there's a big umbrella casting shade over an empty chair
  palm trees are growing
  warm breeze is blowing
  i picture myself right there
  on some beach somewhere

                        there's cold marguritas and _hot nascar drivers_ waiting there 

i sit in that waiting room it seemed like all afternoon 
                        nurse finally said docs ready for you 

but he stuck that needle down into my gum
                        and he started drillin before it was numb

[chorus]
  some beach somewhere
  there's a big umbrella casting shade over an empty chair
  palm trees are growing
  warm breeze is blowing
  i picture myself right there
  on some beach somewhere

                        there's a beautiful sunset burnin up the atmosphere
                        there's music 

on some beach 
                        somewhere


----------



## Nanny Pam

99 bottles of beer on the wall
99 bottles of beer
take one down, pass it around
98 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## Kyle

Baby we can talk all night
But that aint getting us nowhere
I've told you everything I possibly can
There's nothing left inside of here

And maybe you can cry all night
But that'll never change the way that I feel
The snow is really piling up outside
I wish you wouldnt make me leave here

I poured it on and I poured it out
I tried to show you just how much I care
I'm tired of words and i'm too hoarse to shout
But youve been cold to me so long
I'm crying icicles instead of tears
And all I can do
Is keep on telling you

I want you
I need you
But there aint no way I'm ever gonna love you
Now dont be sad
Cause 2 out of 3 aint bad
Now dont be sad
Cause 2 out of 3 aint bad

You'll never find your gold on a sandy beach
You'll never drill for oil on a city street
I know youre looking for a ruby in a mountain of rocks
But there aint no Coup de ville hiding at the bottom of a CrackerJack box

I cant lie
I cant tell you that i'm something i'm not
no matter how i try
I'll never be able to give you something
something that i just havent got

Well theres only one girl that I will ever love
and that was so many years ago
And though I know i'll never get her out of my heart
She never loved me back, ooh i know
I remember how she left me on a stormy night
She kissed me and got out of our bed
And though I pleaded and I begged her not to walk out that door
She packed her bags and turned right away

And she kept on telling me 
she kept on telling me
she kept on telling me
I want you 
I need you
But there aint no way i'm ever gonna love you
Now dont be sad
Cause 2 out of 3 aint bad
I want you 
I need you
But there aint no way i'm ever gonna love you
Now dont be sad
Cause 2 out of 3 aint bad
Now dont be sad
Cause 2 out of 3 aint bad

Baby we can talk all night
But that aint getting us nowhere


----------



## Kyle

*And of course...*

Beans and Cornbread,
Beans and Cornbread had a fight.
Beans knocked Cornbread out of sight.
Cornbread said, "Now that's alright, meet me on the corner tomorrow 
night."
"I'll be ready, I'll be ready tomorrow night,"
That's what Beans said to Cornbread . "I'll be ready tomorrow night. 

http://www.topdownmx5.com/Music/Beans_n_Cornbread.mp3


----------



## otter

Rag Doll livin' in a movie
Hot tramp Daddy's little cutie
You're so fine they'll never see ya leavin' by the back door, mam
Hot time get it while it's easy
Don't mind come on up and see me
Rag Doll baby won't you do me like you done before

I'm feelin' like a bad boy
Mm just a like a bad boy
I'm rippin' up a Rag Doll
Like throwin' away an old toy
Some babe's talkin' real loud
Talkin' all about the new crowd
Try and tell me of an old dream
A new version of the old scene
Speak easy on the grape vine
Keep shufflin' in a shoe shine
Old tin lizzy do it till you're dizzy
Give it all ya got until you're put out of your misery

[Chorus]

Yes I'm movin'
Yes I'm movin'
Get ready for the big time
Tap dancing on a land mine
Yes I'm movin'
Yes I'm movin'
Old tin lizzy do it till you're dizzy
Give it all ya got until you're put out of your misery

Rag Doll livin' in a movie
Hot tramp Daddy's little cutie
You're so fine they'll never see ya leavin' by the back door, mam
Hot time get it while it's easy
Don't mind come on up and see me
Rag Doll, baby won't ya do me, baby won't ya do me,
baby won't ya do me like you done before

Yes I'm movin'
Yes I'm movin'
Get ready for the big time
Get crazy on the moon shine
Yes I'm movin'
I'm really movin'
Sloe Gin Fizzy, do it till you're dizzy
Give it all ya got until you're put out of your misery


----------



## janey83

"Right To Be Wrong"  --Joss Stone

I've got a right to be wrong
My mistakes will make me strong
I'm stepping out into the great unknown
I'm feeling wings though I've never flown
I've got a mind of my own
I'm flesh and blood to the bone
I'm not made of stone
Got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

I've got a right to be wrong
I've been held down too long
I've got to break free
So I can finally breathe
I've got a right to be wrong
Got to sing my own song
I might be singing out of key 
But it sure feels good to me
Got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

You're entitled to your opinion
But it's really my decision
I can't turn back I'm on a mission
If you care don't you dare blur my vision
Let me be all that I can be
Don't smother me with negativity
Whatever's out there waiting for me
I'm going to faced it willingly

I've got a right to be wrong
My mistakes will make me strong
I'm stepping out into the great unknown
I'm feeling wings though I've never flown
I've got a mind of my own
Flesh and blood to the bone
See, I'm not made of stone
I've got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

I've got a right to be wrong
I've been held down to long
I've got to break free
So I can finally breathe
I've got a right to be wrong
Got to sing my own song
I might be singing out of key 
But it sure feels good to me
I've got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone


----------



## vraiblonde

*These are my favorite threads*

We get it on most every night 
when that moon is big and bright 
its a supernatural delight 
everybodys dancing in the moonlight 

everybody here is out of sight 
they dont bark and they dont bite 
they keep things loose they keep it tight 
everybodys dancing in the moonlight 

dancing in the moonlight 
everybodys feeling warm and bright 
its such a fine and natural sight 
everybodys dancing in the moonlight 

we like our fun and we never fight 
you cant dance and stay uptight 
its a supernatural delight 
everybody was dancing in the moonlight 

dancing in the moonlight 
everybodys feeling warm and bright 
its such a fine and natural sight 
everybodys dancing in the moonlight 

we get in on most every night 
and when that moon is big and bright 
its a supernatural delight 
everybodys dancing in the moonlight 

dancing in the moonlight 
everybodys feeling warm and bright 
its such a fine and natural sight 
everybodys dancing in the moonlight


----------



## janey83

Vrai, I love that song!


 and I just realized it was supposed to be older songs, haha, not new ones......sorry y'all!


----------



## vraiblonde

*One more...*

B. Bumble and the Stingers, Mott the Hoople, Ray Charles Singers 
Lonnie Mack and twangin' Eddy, here's my ring we're goin' steady 
Take it easy, take me higher, liar liar, house on fire 
Locomotion, Poco, Passion, Deeper Purple, Satisfaction 
Baby baby gotta gotta gimme gimme gettin' hotter 
Sammy's cookin', Lesley Gore and Ritchie Valens, end of story 
Mahavishnu, fujiyama, kama-sutra, rama-lama 
Richard Perry, Spector, Barry, Rogers-Hart, Nilsson, Harry 
Shimmy shimmy ko-ko bop and Fats is back and Finger Poppin' 

Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
Gotta turn it up louder, so my DJ told me (woo woo!)
Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
At the end of my rainbow lies a golden oldie 

FM, AM, hits are clickin' while the clock is tock-a-tickin' 
Friends and Romans, salutations, Brenda and the Tabulations 
Carly Simon, I behold her, Rolling Stones and centerfoldin' 
Johnny Cash and Johnny Rivers, can't stop now, I got the shivers 
Mungo Jerry, Peter Peter Paul and Paul and Mary Mary 
Dr. John the nightly tripper, Doris Day and Jack the Ripper 
Gotta go Sir, gotta swelter, Leon Russell, Gimme Shelter 
Miracles in smokey places, slide guitars and Fender basses 
Mushroom omelet, Bonnie Bramlett, Wilson Pickett, stop and kick it 

Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
Life is a rock but the radio . . . WHOOOO!

Arthur Janov's primal screamin', Hawkins, Jay and Dale and Ronnie 
Kukla, Fran and Norma Okla Denver, John and Osmond, Donny 
JJ Cale and ZZ Top and LL Bean and De De Dinah 
David Bowie, Steely Dan and sing me prouder, CC Rider 
Edgar Winter, Joanie Sommers, Osmond Brothers, Johnny Thunders 
Eric Clapton, pedal wah-wah, Stephen Foster, do-dah do-dah 
Good Vibrations, Help Me Rhonda, Surfer Girl and Little Honda 
Tighter, tighter, honey, honey, sugar, sugar, yummy, yummy 
CBS and Warner Brothers, RCA and all the others 

Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
Gotta turn it up louder, so my DJ told me (whoa whoa whoa whoa..)
Life is a rock but the radio rolled me 
At the end of my rainbow lies a golden oldie 

Listen (remember) they're playing our song 

Rock it, sock it, Alan Freed me, Murray Kaufman, try to leave me 
Fish, and Swim, and Boston Monkey, Make it bad and play it funky ....


----------



## dmc854

*Just cuz it looks to be one of those nights...*

Well, it’s a marvelous night for a moondance
With the stars up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to make romance
’neath the cover of october skies
And all the leaves on the trees are falling
To the sound of the breezes that blow
And I’m trying to please to the calling
Of your heart-strings that play soft and low
And all the night’s magic seems to whisper and hush
And all the soft moonlight seems to shine in your blush

Chorus:
Can I just have one a’ more moondance with you, my love
Can I just make some more romance with a-you, my love

Well, I wanna make love to you tonight
I can’t wait ’til the morning has come
And I know that the time is just right
And straight into my arms you will run
And when you come my heart will be waiting
To make sure that you’re never alone
There and then all my dreams will come true, dear
There and then I will make you my own
And every time I touch you, you just tremble inside
And I know how much you want me that you can’t hide

Chorus

Repeat 1st verse

One more moondance with you in the moonlight
On a magic night
La, la, la, la in the moonlight
On a magic night
Can’t I just have one more dance with you my love


----------



## virgovictoria

*An Old One Swam Through My Head*

"The Catch" by The Cure

Yes i know who you remind me of
A girl i think i used to know
Yes i'd see her when the day got colder
On those days when it felt like snow
You know i even think that she stared like you
She used to just stand there and stare
And roll her eyes right up to heaven
And make like i just wasn't there

And she used to fall down a lot
That girl was always falling
Again and again
And i used to sometimes try to catch her
But i never even caught her name

And sometimes we would spend the night
Just rolling about on a floor
*And i remember
Even though it felt soft at the time
I always used to wake up sore*   **

You know i even think that she smiled like you
She used to just stand there and smile
And her eyes would go all sort of far away
And stay like that for quite a while

And i remember she used to fall down a lot
That girl was always falling
Again and again
And i used to sometimes try to catch her
But i never even caught her name

Yes i sometimes even tried to catch her
But i never even caught her name

**used to crack me up when I was a young teen


----------



## RoseRed

I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore,
Before you take a swing, I wonder what are we fighting for, 
When I say out loud, I want to get out of this, I wonder, 
Is there anything I'm going to miss, I wonder
How's it going to be, When you don't know me, 
How's it going to be, When you're sure I'm not there, 
How's it going to be, When there is no one there to talk to, 
Between you and me, 'Cause I don't care, 
How's it going to be,
How's it going to be,

Where we used to laugh, There's a shouting match, 
Sharp as a thumbnail scratch, 
A silence I can't ignore, 
Like . . The hammock by the doorway we spent time in, Swing empty, 
don't see lightning like last fall when it was always about to hit me, I wonder

How's it going to be, When it goes down, 
How's it going to be, When you're not around, 
How's it going to be, When you find out there was nothing, 
Between you and me, 'Cause I don't care, 
How's it going to be,

How's it going to be 
When you don't know me, any more 
And How's it going to be 

Want to get myself back in again, 
The soft dive of oblivion. 
Want to taste the salt of your skin 
The soft dive of oblivion, oblivion

How's it going to be, When you don't know me, anymore, 
How's it going to be, 
How's it going to be,   
How's it going to be.


----------



## RoseRed

La la la la 
Na na na na 
La la la na 
Wa na na na 

I work at Burger King 
Making famous Whoppers 
I wear a paper hat 

Would you like an apple pie with that? 
Would you like an apple pie with that? 

Ding! Fries are done 
Ding! Fries are done 
Ding! Fries are done 
Ding! Fries are done 
I gotta run 
I gotta run 
I gotta run 
I gotta run 

Don't touch the fries in hot fat 
It really hurts bad 
And so do skin grafts 

Would you like an apple pie with that? 
Would you like an apple pie with that? 

Where is the bell? 
Wait for the bell 
Can't hear the bell 
Ding! Fries are done 

I work at Burger King 
Making famous Whoppers 
I wear a paper hat 

Would you like an apple pie with that? 
Would you like an apple pie with that? 

Where is the bell? 
Wait for the bell 
Can't hear the bell 
Ding! Fries are done 

Ding! Fries are done 
Ding! Fries are done 
Ding! Fries are done 
Ding! Fries are done 
Ding! Fri -


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment --> I, I'm so in love with you
Whatever you want to do
Is all right with me
'Cause you make me feel so brand new
And I want to spend my life with you

Since, since we've been together
Loving you forever
Is what I need
Let me be the one you come running to
I'll never be untrue

Let's, let's stay together
Lovin' you whether, whether
Times are good or bad, happy or sad

Whether times are good or bad, happy or sad

Why, why some people break up
Then turn around and make up
I just can't see
You'd never do that to me (would you, baby)
Staying around you is all I see
(Here's what I want us to do)

Let's, we oughta stay together
Loving you whether, whether
Times are good or bad, happy or sad


----------



## Ken King

Chew tobacco, chew tobacco, chew tobacco spit
If you ain't on SOMD, you ain't sh!t.


----------



## cattitude

Ken King said:
			
		

> Chew tobacco, chew tobacco, chew tobacco spit
> If you ain't on SOMD, you ain't sh!t.


----------



## K_Jo

National Beer, National Beer
You'll love the taste of National Beer
And while we're drinking we're proud to say
It's brewed on the shores of the Chesapeake Bay!


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:
			
		

> Chew tobacco, chew tobacco, chew tobacco spit
> If you ain't on SOMD, you ain't sh!t.


----------



## dmc854

K_Jo said:
			
		

> National Beer, National Beer
> You'll love the taste of National Beer
> And while we're drinking we're proud to say
> It's brewed *with the water * of the Chesapeake Bay!


----------



## otter

Rubber Ducky, you're the one,
You make bathtime lots of fun,
Rubber Ducky, I'm awfully fond of you;

Woo woo be doo

Rubber Ducky, joy of joys,
When I squeeze you, you make noise!
Rubber Ducky, you're my very best friend, it's true!

Doo doo doo doo, doo doo

Every day when I
Make my way to the tubby
I find a little fella who's
Cute and yellow and chubby

Rub-a-dub-a-dubby!

Rubber Ducky, you're so fine
And I'm lucky that you're mine
Rubber ducky, I'm awfully fond of you.

Every day when I
Make my way to the tubby
I find a little fella who's
Cute and yellow and chubby

Rubber Ducky, you're so fine
And I'm lucky that you're mine
Rubber ducky, I'm awfully fond of -
Rubber ducky, I'd like a whole pond of -
Rubber ducky I'm awfully fond of you!

Doo doo, be doo


----------



## cattitude

I pulled into Nazareth, was feelin' about half past dead;
I just need some place where I can lay my head.
"Hey, mister, can you tell me where a man might find a bed?"
He just grinned and shook my hand, and "No!", was all he said.

(Chorus
Take a load off Annie, take a load for free;
Take a load off Annie, And (and) (and) you can put the load right on me.

I picked up my bag, I went lookin' for a place to hide;
When I saw Carmen and the Devil walkin' side by side.
I said, "Hey, Carmen, come on, let's go downtown."
She said, "I gotta go, but m'friend can stick around."

(Chorus)

Go down, Miss Moses, there's nothin' you can say
It's just ol' Luke, and Luke's waitin' on the Judgement Day.
"Well, Luke, my friend, what about young Anna Lee?"
He said, "Do me a favor, son, woncha stay an' keep Anna Lee company?"

(Chorus)

Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
He said, "I will fix your rack, if you'll take Jack, my dog."
I said, "Wait a minute, Chester, you know I'm a peaceful man."
He said, "That's okay, boy, won't you feed him when you can."

(Chorus)

Catch a cannon ball now, t'take me down the line
My bag is sinkin' low and I do believe it's time.
To get back to Miss Annie, you know she's the only one.
Who sent me here with her regards for everyone.


----------



## RoseRed

I don't understand
Why are you being so mean?
You're mean mean man

[Chorus]
You are just jealous of me 
Cuz you, you just can't do what I do
So instead of just admitting it
You walk around and say
All kinds of really mean things
About me cuz you're a meanie, a meanie
But it's only cuz you're
Just really jealous of me
Cuz I'm what you want to be
So you just look like an idiot
When you say these mean things
Cuz it's too easy to see
You're just a really big weenie, big weenie

[Verse 1]
Alright listen, I need you to focus
I need you to go dig deep in your mind, this is important
We are going to perform an experiment of the sorts
I'm going to have to ask you to bear with me for a moment
Now I need you to open your mind-your eyes close them
You are now about to be placed under my hypnosis
For the next four and a half minutes
We are going to explore into your mind
To find out why you're so ####in' jealous
Now why did they make Yoo-Hoo?
Hippity ga-ga boo-boo
Psych, I'm kidding
I just wanted to see if you're still listenin'
Ok, now I need your undivided attention
Sir I have a question
Why do I always sense this undeniable tension
From the moment that I enter into the room
It gets all quiet and whispers
Whenever theres conversation, why am I always mentioned?
I've been dying to ask, it's been itchin' at me
Is it just because

[Chorus]

[Verse 2]
Alright now I, I just flubbed a line
I was going to say something extremely important
But I forgot who or what it was, I ####ed up
Psych, I'm kidding again you idiot, no I didn't
That's just what you wanted to hear from me
Is that I ####ed up ain't it?
But I can bust one take without lookin' at no paper
It doesn't take a bunch of takes
Or me to stand here in this booth all day
For me to say the truth, ok?
You're droolin, you have tooth decay
Your mouth is open, you're disgusting
What the #### you eat for lunch
A bunch of sweets or something, what?
You munch a bunch of Crunch 'N Munch?
Your tooth is rotten to the gum
Your breath stinks, wanna chew some gum?
Yes I do sir, what am I on?
You sir are on truth syrum
Marshall I'm so jealous of you
Please say you won't tell nobody
I'd be so embarrassed, I'm just absolutely terrified
That someone's gonna find out why I'm saying
All these terrible, evil and awful mean things
It's my own insecurity!

[Chorus]

[Verse 3]
Alright now we, we're going to conduct
That experiment that we were talking about earlier
Just to see what a frog looks like when it takes two hits of ecstasy
Cuz that's exactly what your eyes look like, want to check to see?
Here's a mirror, notice the resemblence here?
Wait, let me put these sun glasses on
Now look in this mirror, how about now?
What do you have in common?
You're both green with envy and look like idiots with sunglasses on 'em
You look like I sound like singing about weenies
Now take my weenie out of your mouth
This is between me and you, I know you're not happy
I know you'd much rather see me lying in the corner of a room somewhere crying
Curled up in a ball tweeked out of my mind dying
There is no denying that my weenie is much bigger than yours is
Mine is like sticking a banana between two oranges
Why you even doing this to yourself, it's pointless
Why do we have to keep on going through this, this is tortuous
My point is this
That if you say mean things, weenie will shrink
Now I fogot what the chorus is, your just is...


----------



## virgovictoria

Oh oh oh oh oh,
You don't have to go.
You don't have to go.
You don't have to go.

Ay ay ay ay ay ay,
All those tears I cry.
All those tears I cry.
Baby please don't go.

When I read the letter you wrote me,
It made me mad mad mad.
When I read the words that it told me,
It made me sad sad sad.
But I still love you so,
I can't let you go.
I love you,
Baby I love you.

Oh oh oh oh oh oh,
Every breath I take.
Every move I make.
Baby please don't go.

Ay ay ay ay ay ay,
You hurt me to my soul.
You hurt me to my soul.
Darling please don't go.

When I read the letter you sent me,
It made me mad mad mad.
When I read the news that it broke,
It made me sad sad sad.
But I still love you so,
I can't let you go.
I love you,
Baby I love you.

Oh oh oh oh oh oh,
You don't have to go.
You don't have to go.
Baby please.


----------



## Kyle

I hate to tell you this, but I'm very, very happy
And I know that's not what you'd expect from me at all
I'm not the kind to smile and bow out gracefully
I always wanted to take it to the wall

But I found somebody with a heart as big as Texas
I found an angel with the golden wings
She saw me down here in the dark somehow
And everything is different now

Yeah, I miss the old crowd sometimes
And the wild, wild nights of running
You know, a starving soul can't live like that for long
You go around in circles that just keep getting smaller
You wake up one morning and half your life is gone
I got so tired of that; I got so lonely
I dropped down and I called out to heaven
?Send me someone to love.?
And heaven shot back, ?You get the love that you allow.?
And everything is different now

Oh, and it's sweet to know
The wisdom that living brings
Since I got a telegram from the god of simple things
She said, ?I don't care what you do for a living.?
She said, ?I don't care what kind of car you drive.?
?All I want to know right now is what do you believe in
And what it means to you to be alive
Will you stand here in this fire with me?
Are you ready for another life??
So I bit that bullet and I took that vow
And everything is different now
Everything is different now


----------



## cattitude

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Oh oh oh oh oh,
> You don't have to go.
> You don't have to go.
> You don't have to go.
> 
> Ay ay ay ay ay ay,
> All those tears I cry.
> All those tears I cry.
> Baby please don't go.
> 
> When I read the letter you wrote me,
> It made me mad mad mad.
> When I read the words that it told me,
> It made me sad sad sad.
> But I still love you so,
> I can't let you go.
> I love you,
> Baby I love you.
> 
> Oh oh oh oh oh oh,
> Every breath I take.
> Every move I make.
> Baby please don't go.
> 
> Ay ay ay ay ay ay,
> You hurt me to my soul.
> You hurt me to my soul.
> Darling please don't go.
> 
> When I read the letter you sent me,
> It made me mad mad mad.
> When I read the news that it broke,
> It made me sad sad sad.
> But I still love you so,
> I can't let you go.
> I love you,
> Baby I love you.
> 
> Oh oh oh oh oh oh,
> You don't have to go.
> You don't have to go.
> Baby please.


----------



## Kyle

See these eyes so green
I can stare for a thousand years
Colder than the moon

Feel my blood enraged
It's just the fear of losing you
Don't you know my name
Well, you been so long

And I've been putting out fire
With gasoline

See these eyes so red
Red like jungle burning bright
Those who feel me near
Pull the blinds and change their minds
It's been so long

Still this pulsing night
A plague I call a heartbeat
Just be still with me
But it wouldn't believe what I've been thru
You've been so long
Well it's been so long

And I've been putting out the fire with gasoline
Putting out the fire 
With gasoline

See these tears so blue
An ageless heart that can never mend
Tears can never dry
A judgement made can never bend

See these eyes so green
I can stare for a thousand years
Just be still with me
You wouldn't believe what I've been thru

Well you've been so long
It's been so long
And I've been putting out fire with gasoline
Putting out fire with gasoline

Putting out fire
We've been putting out fire
Well it's Been so long so long so long
Yes it's been so long so long so long
I've been putting out fire
Been so long so long so long
And putting out fire
Been so long so long so long
Yeah yeah putting out fire
Been so long so long so long
Been putting out fire
Been so long so long so long
Yeah putting out fire
Been so long so long so long
Putting out fire
Been so long so long so long
It's been so long
Been so long so long so long
It's been so long
Been so long so long so long
It's been so long
Been so long so long so long
I've been putting out fire
Been so long so long so long


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:
			
		

> La la la la
> Na na na na
> La la la na
> Wa na na na
> 
> I work at Burger King
> Making famous Whoppers
> I wear a paper hat
> 
> Would you like an apple pie with that?
> Would you like an apple pie with that?
> 
> Ding! Fries are done
> Ding! Fries are done
> Ding! Fries are done
> Ding! Fries are done
> I gotta run
> I gotta run
> I gotta run
> I gotta run .........


----------



## Kyle

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I'll need some information first.
Just the basic facts.
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

O.K.
Just a little pinprick.
There'll be no more aaaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> Hello?
> Is there anybody in there?
> 
> Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.



When my good friend gets on my nerves, I say this to him!


----------



## dmc854

Kyle said:
			
		

> Hello?
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> Is there anyone at home?
> Come on, now,
> I hear you're feeling down.
> Well I can ease your pain
> Get you on your feet again.
> Relax.
> I'll need some information first.
> Just the basic facts.
> Can you show me where it hurts?
> 
> There is no pain you are receding
> A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
> You are only coming through in waves.
> Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
> When I was a child I had a fever
> My hands felt just like two balloons.
> Now I've got that feeling once again
> I can't explain you would not understand
> This is not how I am.
> I have become comfortably numb.
> 
> O.K.
> Just a little pinprick.
> There'll be no more aaaaaaaaah!
> But you may feel a little sick.
> Can you stand up?
> I do believe it's working, good.
> That'll keep you going through the show
> Come on it's time to go.
> 
> There is no pain you are receding
> A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
> You are only coming through in waves.
> Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
> When I was a child
> I caught a fleeting glimpse
> Out of the corner of my eye.
> I turned to look but it was gone
> I cannot put my finger on it now
> The child is grown,
> The dream is gone.
> I have become comfortably numb.



You AV/song thief!!!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## K_Jo




----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> *Crossin' the highway late last night*
> *He shoulda looked left and he shoulda looked right*
> *He didn't see the station wagon car*
> *The skunk got squashed and there you are!*
> 
> *You got yer*
> *Dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *Dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *Stinkin' to high Heaven!*
> 
> *Take a whiff on me, that ain't no rose!*
> *Roll up yer window and hold yer nose*
> *You don't have to look and you don't have to see*
> *'Cause you can feel it in your olfactory*
> 
> *You got yer*
> *Dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *Dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *Stinkin' to high Heaven!*
> 
> *Yeah you got yer dead cat and you got yer dead dog*
> *On a moonlight night you got yer dead toad frog *
> *Got yer dead rabbit and yer dead raccoon*
> *The blood and the guts they're gonna make you swoon!*
> *You got yer*
> *Dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *Dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *Stinkin' to high Heaven!*
> 
> *C'mon stink!*
> 
> *You got it!*
> *It's dead, it's in the middle*
> *Dead skunk in the middle!*
> *Dead skunk in the middle of the road*
> *Stinkin' to high heaven!*
> *All over the road, technicolor man!*
> *Oh, you got pollution*
> *It's dead, it's in the middle*
> *And it's stinkin' to high, high Heaven!*


 One of NoMoneys SKaryOke Klassix!


----------



## K_Jo

Rod - Hey Jack, what's happenin'?
Joe - Oh, I don't know.
Rod - Well, rumor around town says you think you might be heading down to the shore.
Joe - Uh, yeah, I think I'm goin' down to the shore.
Rod - Whatcha gonna do down there?
Joe - Uh, I don't know, play some video games, buy some Def Leppard t-shirts.
Rod - Hey, don't forget to get your Motley Crue t-shirt, y'know, all proceeds go to get their lead singer out of jail.
Joe - Uh huh.
Rod - Hey, you gonna check out the Sandbar while you're there?
Joe - Uh, what's the Sandbar?
Rod - Oh, it's this place that lets sixteen year-old kids drink.
Joe - Oh, cool.
Rod - Y'know who's gonna be there?
Joe - Uh, who?
Rod - My favorite cover band, Crystal ####.
Joe - Oh.
Rod - Yeah, they do a Doors show, you'd be really impressed, in fact, it goes a little like this: 

Love me two times baby
Love me twice today
Love me two times girl
Cause I got AIDS
Love me two times baby, once for tomorrow, once cause I got AIDS 

Joe - Wow, Pretty good Jim Morrison impersonation there.
Rod - Yeah, I hope those guys have a good sense of humor and don't take us to court.
Joe - Uh, what's the court?
Rod - Never mind that,
Joe - Oh, you mean like the People's Court?
Rod - Well, that's another story; the important thing here is you gotta ask me how I'm gonna get down to the shore.
Joe - Uh, how you gonna get down to the shore?
Rod - Funny you should ask, I've got a car now.
Joe - Oh wow, how'd you get a car?
Rod - Oh my parents drove it up here from the Bahamas.
Joe - You're kidding!
Rod - I must be, the Bahamas are islands, okay, the important thing now, is that you ask me what kind of car I have.
Joe - Uh, what kinda car do ya' got?
Rod - I've got a #####IN CAMARO! 

#####IN CAMARO, #####IN CAMARO
I ran over my neighbors
#####IN CAMARAO, #####IN CAMARO
Now it's in all the papers.
My folks bought me a #####IN CAMARO with no insurance to match;
So if you happen to run me down, please don't leave a scratch.
I ran over some old lady one night at the county fair;
And I didn't get arrested, because my dad's the mayor.
#####IN CAMARO, #####IN CAMARO
Doughnuts on your lawn
#####IN CAMARO, #####IN CAMARO
Tony Orlando and Dawn
When I drive past the kids, they all spit and cuss,
Because I've got a #####IN CAMARO and they have to ride the bus.
So you'd better get out of my way, when I run through your yard;
Because I've got a #####IN CAMARO;
And an Exxon credit card.
#####IN CAMARO, #####IN CAMARO
Hey, man where ya headed?
#####IN CAMARO, #####IN CAMARO
I drive on unleaded.


----------



## RoseRed

Well it's forty below
And I don't give a ####
Got a heater in my truck
And I'm off to the rodeo
It's an allamande left
And allamande right
C'mon you ####in' dummy
Get your right step right
Get offstage you goddamn goof
Y'know you piss me off
You ####ing jerk
Get on my nerves
Well here comes Johnny
With his pecker in his hand
He's a one-ball man
And he's off to the rodeo
It's an allamande left
And allamande right
C'mon you ####in' dummy
Get your right step right
Get offstage you goddamn goof
Y'know you piss me off
You ####ing jerk
Get on my nerves
(INSTRUMENTAL)
Well it's forty below
And I ain't got a truck
And I don't give a ####
'Cause I'm off to the rodeo
It's an allamande left
And allamande right
C'mon you ####in' dummy
Get your right step right
Get offstage you goddamn goof
Y'know you piss me off
You ####ing jerk
Get on my nerves
Well heer comes Johnny
With his pecker in his hand
He's a one-ball man
And he's off to the rodeo
It's an allamande left
And allamande right
C'mon you ####in' dummy
Get your right step right
Get offstage you goddamn goof
Y'know you piss me off
You ####ing jerk
Get on my nerves


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> *My pappy said, 'Son, you're gonna drive me t' drinkin' ...*
> *If you don't quit drivin' that - Hot ... Rod ... Lincoln!'*
> 
> *Well, you've heard the story of the hot rod race,*
> *When the Ford and the Mercury were settin' the pace.*
> *That story's true I'm here to say,*
> *Cause I was a'drivin' that Model A.*
> 
> *It's got a Lincoln motor and it's really souped up;*
> *That Model A body makes it look like a pup.*
> *It's got 12 cylinders and uses them all;*
> *And an overdrive that just won't stall.*
> 
> *...*


   :toesatappin:


----------



## otter

Imaginary lovers never turn you down 
When all the others turn you away, they're around
It's my private pleasure, midnight fantasy 
Someone to share my wildest dreams with me
Imaginary lover, you're mine anytime
Imaginary lovers, oh yeah

When ordinary lovers don't feel what you feel 
And real life situations lose their thrill
Imagination's unreal
Imaginary lover, imaginary lover
You're mine anytime

Imaginary lovers never disagree
They always care
They're always there when 
You need satisfaction guaranteed
Imaginary lover, imaginary lover
You're mine all the time
My imaginary lover
You're mine anytime


----------



## K_Jo

_Have you ever met a girl that you tried to date 
But a year to make love she wanted you to wait 
Let me tell ya a story of my situation 
I was talkin' to this girl from the U.S. nation 
The way that I met her was on tour at a concert 
She had long hair and a short miniskirt 
I just got onstage drippin', pourin' with sweat 
I was walkin' through the crowd and guess who I met 
I whispered in her ear, "Come to the picture booth 
So I can ask you some questions to see if you are a hundred proof" 
I asked her her name, she said blah-blah-blah 
She had 9/10 pants and a very big bra 
I took a couple of flicks and she was enthused 
I said, "How do you like the show?" 
she said, "I was very amused" 
I started throwin' bass, she started throwin' back mid-range 
But when I sprung the question, she acted kind of strange 
Then when I asked, "Do ya have a man?" she tried to pretend 
She said, "No I don't, I only have a friend" 
Come on, I'm not even goin' for it 
This is what I'm goin' sing 

You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend 
And you say he's just a friend, oh baby 
You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend 
But you say he's just a friend, oh baby 
You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend 
But you say he's just a friend 

So I took blah-blah's word for it at this time 
I thought just havin' a friend couldn't be no crime 
'Cause I have friends and that's a fact 
Like Agnes, Agatha, Germaine, and Jacq 
Forget about that, let's go into the story 
About a girl named blah-blah-blah that adored me 
So we started talkin', getttin' familiar 
Spendin' a lot of time so we can build up 
A relationship or some understanding 
How it's gonna be in the future we was plannin' 
Everything sounded so dandy and sweet 
I had no idea I was in for a treat 
After this was established, everything was cool 
The tour was over and she went back to school 
I called every day to see how she was doin' 
Everytime that I called her it seemed somethin' was brewin' 
I called her on my dime, picked up, and then I called again 
I said, "Yo, who was that?" "Oh, he's just a friend" 
Don't gimme that, don't ever gimme that 
Jus' bust this 

You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend 
And you say he's just a friend, oh baby 
You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend 
But you say he's just a friend, oh baby 
You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend 
But you say he's just a friend 

So I came to her college on a surprise visit 
To see my girl that was so exquisite 
It was a school day, I knew she was there 
The first semester of the school year 
I went to a gate to ask where was her dorm 
This guy made me fill out a visitor's form 
He told me where it was and I as on my way 
To see my baby doll, I was happy to say 
I arrrived in front of the dormitory 
Yo, could you tell me where is door three? 
They showed me where it was for the moment 
I didn't know I was in for such an event 
So I came to her room and opened the door 
Oh, snap! Guess what I saw? 
A fella tongue-kissin' my girl in the mouth, 
I was so in shock my heart went down south 
So please listen to the message that I send 
Don't ever talk to a girl who says she just has a friend_

</SPAN>


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> When I think about you I touch myself


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> You were too quick...


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> You were too quick...


 You were too slow! 

:needslessonsinpostdeleting:


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> I was distracted...


----------



## otter

:smaltzzzz:

Roses are red, my love ... doo doo da doooo ...

A long, long time ago
On graduation day
You handed me your book
I signed this way:

Roses are red, my love.
Violets are blue.
Sugar is sweet, my love.
But not as sweet as you.

We dated through high school.
And when the big day came,
I wrote into your book,
next to my name:

Roses are red, my love.
Violets are blue.
Sugar is sweet, my love.
But not as sweet as you.

Then I went far away
And you found someone new
I read your letter dear
And I wrote back to you:

Roses are red, my love.
Violets are blue.
Sugar is sweet, my love.
But luck may god bless you.

Is that your little girl?
She looks a lot like you.
Someday some boy will write
in her book, too.

Roses are red, my love.
Violets are blue.
Sugar is sweet, my love.
But not as sweet as you


----------



## RoseRed

In the town where I was born
Lived a man who sailed to sea
And he told us of his life
In the land of submarines

So we sailed up to the sun
Till we found the sea of green
And we lived beneath the waves
In our yellow submarine

We all live in our yellow submarine,
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
We all live in our yellow submarine,
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine

And our friends are all on board
Many more of them live next door
And the band begins to play

We all live in our yellow submarine,
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
We all live in our yellow submarine,
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine

As we live a life of ease
Everyone of us has all we need
Sky of blue and sea of green
In our yellow submarine.

We all live in our yellow submarine,
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
We all live in our yellow submarine,
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine

We all live in our yellow submarine,
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
We all live in our yellow submarine,
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine


----------



## otter

Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their hollywood bungalows
Are you a lucky little lady in the city of light
Or just another lost angel...city of night
City of night, city of night, city of night, woo, c’mon
L.a. woman, l.a. woman
L.a. woman sunday afternoon
L.a. woman sunday afternoon
L.a. woman sunday afternoon
Drive through your suburbs
Into your blues, into your blues, yeah
Into your blue-blue blues
Into your blues, ohh, yeah
I see your hair is burnin’
Hills are filled with fire
If they say I never loved you
You know they are a liar
Drivin’ down your freeways
Midnight alleys roam
Cops in cars, the topless bars
Never saw a woman...
So alone, so alone
So alone, so alone 
Motel money murder madness
Let’s change the mood from glad to sadness
Mr. mojo risin’, mr. mojo risin’ 
Mr. mojo risin’, mr. mojo risin’ 
Got to keep on risin’
Mr. mojo risin’, mr. mojo risin’
Mojo risin’, gotta mojo risin’
Mr. mojo risin’, gotta keep on risin’
Risin’, risin’
Gone risin’, risin’
I’m gone risin’, risin’
I gotta risin’, risin’
Well, risin’, risin’
I gotta, wooo, yeah, risin’
Woah, ohh yeah
Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their hollywood bungalows
Are you a lucky little lady in the city of light
Or just another lost angel...city of night
City of night, city of night, city of night, woah, c’mon
L.a. woman, l.a. woman, l.a. woman, your my woman
Little l.a. woman, little l.a. woman
L.a. l.a. woman woman, l.a. woman c’mon


----------



## Agee

I was a little too tall
Could’ve used a few pounds
Tight pants points hardly reknown
She was a black-haired beauty with big dark eyes
And points all her own sitting way up high
Way up firm and high

Out past the cornfields where the woods got heavy
Out in the back seat of my ’60 chevy
Workin’ on mysteries without any clues
Workin’ on our night moves
Tryin’ to make some front page drive-in news
Workin’ on our night moves
In the summertime
In the sweet summertime

We weren’t in love, oh no, far from it
We weren’t searchin’ for some pie in the sky summit
We were just young and restless and bored
Livin’ by the sword
And we’d steal away every chance we could
To the backroom, to the alley or the trusty woods
I used her, she used me
But neither one cared
We were gettin’ our share
Workin’ on our night moves
Tryin’ to lose the awkward teenage blues
Workin’ on our night moves
And it was summertime

And oh the wonder
We felt the lightning
And we waited on the thunder
Waited on the thunder

I awoke last night to the sound of thunder
How far off I sat and wondered
Started humming a song from 1962
Ain’t it funny how the night moves
When you just don’t seem to have as much to lose
Strange how the night moves
With autumn closing in


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment --> 

Do you remember when we met 
That's the day I knew you were my pet 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, my love 
To the sea, the sea of love 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, to the sea 

Do you remember when we met 
That's the day I knew you were my pet 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

GUITAR SOLO 

Come with me, to the sea 

Come with me, my love 
To the sea, the sea of love 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, to the sea


----------



## Kyle

Dawn is a feeling
A beautiful ceiling
The smell of grass
Just makes you pass
Into a dream

You're here today
No future fears
This day will last
A thousand years
If you want it to

You look around you
Things they astound you
So breathe in deep
You're not asleep
Open your mind

You're here today
No future fears
This day will last
A thousand years
If you want it to

Do you understand
That all over this land
There's a feeling
In minds far and near
Things are becoming clear
With a meaning

Now that you're knowing
Pleasure starts flowing
It's true life flies
Faster than eyes
Could ever see

You're here today
No future fears
This day will last
A thousand years
If you want it to


----------



## Agee

If you see me walkin’ down the line
With my fav’rite honky tonk in mind,
Well, I’ll be here around suppertime
With my can of dinner and a bunch of fine.

Beer drinkers and hell raisers, yeah.
Uh-huh-huh, baby, don’t you wanna come with me? 

The crowd gets loud when the band gets right,
Steel guitar cryin’ through the night.
Yeah, try’n to cover up the corner fight
But ev’rything’s cool ’cause they’s just tight.

Beer drinkers and hell raisers, yeah.
Huh, baby, don’t you wanna come with me? 
Ah, play it boy.

The joint was jumpin’ like a cat on hot tin.
Lord, I thought the floor was gonna give in.
Soundin’ a lot like a house congressional
’cause we’re experimental and professional.

Beer drinkers, hell raisers, yeah.
Well, baby, don’t you wanna come with me?


----------



## K_Jo

I came crawling home last night, like many nights before
I finally made it to my feet as she opened up the door.
And she said, "You're not gonna do this anymore."

She said: "I'm gonna' hire a wino to decorate our home,
So you'll feel more at ease here, and you won't have to roam.
We'll take out the dining room table, and put a bar along that wall.
And a neon sign, to point the way, to our bathroom down the hall."

She said: "Just bring your Friday paycheck, and I'll cash them all right here.
And I'll keep on tap - for all your friends, their favorite kinds of beer.
And for you, I'll always keep in stock, those soft aluminum cans.
And when you're feeling macho, you can crush them like a man."

She said: "We'll rip out all the carpet, and put sawdust on the floor.
Serve hard boiled eggs and pretzels, and I won't cook no more.
There'll be Monday night football, on T.V. above the bar.
And a pay phone in the hallway, when your friends can't find their car."

She said: "I'm gonna' hire a wino to decorate our home,
So you'll feel more at ease here, and you won't have to roam.
We'll take out the dining room table, and put a bar along that wall.
And a neon sign, to point the way, to our bathroom down the hall."

She said: "You'll get friendly service, and Friday atmosphere.
I'll slip on something sexy, and I'll cut it clear to here.
Then you can slap my bottom, every time you tell a joke.
Just as long as you keep tipping, well, I'll laugh until you're broke."

She said: "Instead of family quarrels, we'll have a bar-room brawl,
When the Ham's bear say's its closing time, you won't have far to crawl.
And when you run out of money, you'll have me to thank.
You can sleep it off next morning, when I'm putting it in the bank."

She said: "I'm gonna' hire a wino, to decorate our home,
So you can feel more at ease here, and you won't have to roam.
When you and your friends get off from work, and have a powerful thirst.
There won't be any reason, why you can't stop off here first."

She said: "I'm gonna' hire a wino to decorate our home,
So you'll feel more at ease here, and you won't have to roam.
We'll take out the dining room table, and put a bar along that wall.
And a neon sign, to point the way, to our bathroom down the hall."


----------



## otter

After all the jacks are in their boxes
And the clowns have all gone to bed
You can hear happiness staggering on down the street
Footsteps dressed in red
And the wind whispers mary
A broom is drearily sweeping
Up the broken pieces of yesterdays life
Somewhere a queen is weeping
Somewhere a king has no wife
And the wind, it cries mary
The traffic lights, they turn, uh, blue tomorrow
And shine their emptiness down on my bed
The tiny island sags down stream
cause the life that lived is,
Is dead
And the wind screams mary
Uh-will the wind ever remember
The names it has blown in the past?
And with this crutch, its old age, and its wisdom
It whispers no, this will be the last
And the wind cries mary


----------



## Kyle

Won't you take me back to school
I need to learn the golden rule
Won't you lay it on the line
I need to hear it just one more time
Oh won't you tell me again
Can you feel it
Won't you tell me again
Tonight

Each and every heart it seems
Is bounded by a world of dreams
Each and every rising sun
Is greeted by a lonely one
Oh won't you tell me again
Can you feel it
Oh won't you tell me again
Tonight

'Cos out on the ocean of life my love
There's so many storms we must rise above
Can you hear the spirit calling
As it's carried across the waves
You're already falling
It's calling you back to face the music
And the song that is coming through
You're already falling
The one that it's calling you

Make a promise take a vow
And trust your feelings it's easy now
Understand the voice within
And feel the changes already beginning
Oh won't you tell me again
Can you feel it
Won't you tell me again
Tonight

And how many words have I got to say
And how many times will it be this way
With your arms around the future
And your back up against the past
You're already falling it's calling you
On to face the music
And the song that is coming through
You're already falling
The one it's calling is you

Each and every heart it seems
Is bounded by a world of dreams
Each and every rising sun
Is greeted by a lonely one
Won't you tell me again
Can you feel it
Oh won't you tell me again
Tonight


----------



## Agee

Well she’s walking through the clouds
With a circus mind that’s running round
Butterflies and zebras
And moonbeams and fairy tales
That’s all she ever thinks about
Riding with the wind.

When I’m sad, she comes to me
With a thousand smiles, she gives to me free
It’s alright she says it’s alright
Take anything you want from me, anything
Anything.

Fly on little wing,
Yeah yeah, yeah, little wing


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> Well, I just got into town about an hour ago


----------



## RoseRed

On a dark desert highway 
Cool wind in my hair 
Warm smell of colitas 
Rising up through the air 
Up ahead in the distance 
I saw a shimmering light 
My head grew heavy, and my sight grew dim 
I had to stop for the night 
There she stood in the doorway 
I heard the mission bell 
And I was thinking to myself 
This could be Heaven or this could be Hell 
Then she lit up a candle 
And she showed me the way 
There were voices down the corridor 
I thought I heard them say 

Welcome to the Hotel California 
Such a lovely place 
Such a lovely place (background) 
Such a lovely face 
Plenty of room at the Hotel California 
Any time of year 
Any time of year (background) 
You can find it here 
You can find it here 

Her mind is Tiffany twisted 
She's got the Mercedes bends 
She's got a lot of pretty, pretty boys 
That she calls friends 
How they dance in the courtyard 
Sweet summer sweat 
Some dance to remember 
Some dance to forget 
So I called up the Captain 
Please bring me my wine 
He said 
We haven't had that spirit here since 1969 
And still those voices are calling from far away 
Wake you up in the middle of the night 
Just to hear them say 

Welcome to the Hotel California 
Such a lovely Place 
Such a lovely Place (background) 
Such a lovely face 
They're livin' it up at the Hotel California 
What a nice surprise 
What a nice surprise (background) 
Bring your alibies 

Mirrors on the ceiling 
Pink champagne on ice 
And she said 
We are all just prisoners here 
Of our own device 
And in the master's chambers 
They gathered for the feast 
They stab it with their steely knives 
But they just can't kill the beast 
Last thing I remember 
I was running for the door 
I had to find the passage back to the place I was before 
Relax said the nightman 
We are programed to recieve 
You can check out any time you like 
But you can never leave


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You can check out any time you like
> But you can never leave


:thisplace:


----------



## Agee

Holly came from miami f.l.a.
Hitch-hiked her way across the u.s.a.

Plucked her eyebrows on the way
Shaved her leg and then he was a she
She says, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
Said, hey honey, take a walk on the wild side

Candy came from out on the island
In the backroom she was everybody’s darling

But she never lost her head
Even when she was given head
She says, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
Said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
And the coloured girls go

Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo)

Little joe never once gave it away
Everybody had to pay and pay

A hustle here and a hustle there
New york city is the place where they said
Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
I said hey joe, take a walk on the wild side

Sugar plum fairy came and hit the streets
Lookin’ for soul food and a place to eat

Went to the apollo
You should have seen him go go go
They said, hey sugar, take a walk on the wild side
I said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
All right, huh

Jackie is just speeding away
Thought she was james dean for a day

Then I guess she had to crash
Valium would have helped that dash
She said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
I said, hey honey, take a walk on the wild side
And the coloured girls say

Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
(doo)


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> :thisplace:


EdZachary!


----------



## otter

tight song 

All I wanna do when I wake up in the morning is see you eyes
Rosanna, Rosanna
I never thought that a girl like you could ever care for me,
Rosanna

All I wanna do in the middle of the evening is hold you tight
Rosanna, Rosanna
I didn't know you were looking for more than I could ever be

Chorus:
Not quite a year since she went away, Rosanna yeah
Now she's gone and I have to stay
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna yeah
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna yeah

I can see your face still shining through the window on the
other side
Rosanna, Rosanna
I didn't know that a girl like you could make me feel so sad,
Rosanna

All I wanna tell you is now you'll never ever have to compromise
Rosanna, Rosanna
I never thought that losing you could ever hurt so bad

Chorus

(Instrumental break)

Chorus

Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna yeah
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna yeah


----------



## Agee

If you're havin' trouble with your high school head
He's givin' you the blues
You wanna graduate but not in 'is bed
Here's what you gotta do -
Pick up the phone
I'm always home
Call me any time
Just dial
36 24 36 hey
I lead a life of crime

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Dirty Deeds and they're Done Dirt Cheap

You got problems in your life of love
You got a broken heart
He's double dealin' with your best friend
That's when the teardrops start -
Pick up the phone
I'm here alone
Or make a social call
Come right in
Forget about him
We'll have ourselves a ball

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Dirty Deeds and they're Done Dirt Cheap

If you got a lady and you want her gone
But you ain't got the guts
She keeps naggin' at you night and day
Enough to drive you nuts -
Pick up the phone
Leave her alone
It's time you made a stand
For a fee
I'm happy to be
Your back door man

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Dirty Deeds and they're Done Dirt Cheap

Concrete shoes, cyanide, TNT
Done Dirt Cheap
Neckties, contracts, high voltage
Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> :AC/DC:


----------



## RoseRed

Well I don't know where they come from 
But they sure do come 
I hope they comin' for me 
And I don't know how they do it 
But they sure do it good 
I hope they doin' it for free 

They give me cat scratch fever 
Cat scratch fever 

The first time that I got it 
I was just ten years old 
I got it from some kitty next foor 
I went and see the Dr. and 
He gave me the cure 
I think I got it some more 

They give me cat scratch fever 
Cat scratch fever 

It's nothin dangerous 
I feel no pain 
I've got to ch-ch-change 
You know you got it when you're going insane 
It makes a grown man cryin' cryin' 
Won't you make my bed 

I make the pussy purr with 
The stroke of my hand 
They know they gettin' it from me 
They know just where to go 
When they need their lovin man 
They know I do it for free 

They give me cat scratch fever 
Cat scratch fever


----------



## Nanny Pam

cattitude said:
			
		

> I pulled into Nazareth, was feelin' about half past dead;
> I just need some place where I can lay my head.
> "Hey, mister, can you tell me where a man might find a bed?"
> He just grinned and shook my hand, and "No!", was all he said.
> 
> (Chorus
> Take a load off Annie, take a load for free;
> Take a load off Annie, And (and) (and) you can put the load right on me.
> 
> I picked up my bag, I went lookin' for a place to hide;
> When I saw Carmen and the Devil walkin' side by side.
> I said, "Hey, Carmen, come on, let's go downtown."
> She said, "I gotta go, but m'friend can stick around."
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> Go down, Miss Moses, there's nothin' you can say
> It's just ol' Luke, and Luke's waitin' on the Judgement Day.
> "Well, Luke, my friend, what about young Anna Lee?"
> He said, "Do me a favor, son, woncha stay an' keep Anna Lee company?"
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
> He said, "I will fix your rack, if you'll take Jack, my dog."
> I said, "Wait a minute, Chester, you know I'm a peaceful man."
> He said, "That's okay, boy, won't you feed him when you can."
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> Catch a cannon ball now, t'take me down the line
> My bag is sinkin' low and I do believe it's time.
> To get back to Miss Annie, you know she's the only one.
> Who sent me here with her regards for everyone.






Oh no you dint!!!  That's one my favorites!

Love that song.  Isn't that called "The Weight?"


----------



## K_Jo

*I apologize in advance...*

When I wake up yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who wakes up next to you
When I go out yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who goes along with you

If I get drunk yes I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who gets drunk next to you
And if I haver yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who's havering to you

*Chorus*
But I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the man who walked 1,000 miles
To fall down at your door

When I'm working yes I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who's working hard for you
And when the money comes in for the work I'll do
I'll pass almost every penny on to you

*Chorus*
But I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the man who walked 1,000 miles
To fall down at your door

When I come home yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who comes back home to you
And if I grow old well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who's growing old with you

*Chorus*
But I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the man who walked 1,000 miles
To fall down at your door

When I'm lonely yes I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who's lonely without you
When I'm dreaming yes I know I'm gonna dream 
Dream about the time when I'm with you


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Well she’s walking through the clouds
> With a circus mind that’s running round
> Butterflies and zebras
> And moonbeams and fairy tales
> That’s all she ever thinks about
> Riding with the wind.
> 
> When I’m sad, she comes to me
> With a thousand smiles, she gives to me free
> It’s alright she says it’s alright
> Take anything you want from me, anything
> Anything.
> 
> Fly on little wing,
> Yeah yeah, yeah, little wing



I was actually thinking a lot about this one!


----------



## RoseRed

I would say I'm sorry 
If I thought that it would change your mind
But I know that this time
I have said too much
Been too unkind

I try to laugh about it
Cover it all up with lies
I try and laugh about it
Hiding the tears in my eyes
Because boys don't cry
Boys don't cry

I would break down at your feet
And beg forgiveness
Plead with you
But I know that it's too late
And now there's nothing I can do

So I try to laugh about it
Cover it all up with lies
I try to laugh about it
Hiding the tears in my eyes
Because boys don't cry

I would tell you
That I loved you
If I thought that you would stay
But I know that it's no use
That you've already
Gone away

Misjudged your limit
Pushed you too far
Took you for granted
I thought that you needed me more

Now I would do most anything
To get you back by my side
But I just keep on laughing
Hiding the tears in my eyes
Because boys don't cry
Boys don't cry
Boys don't cry


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Well it's forty below
> And I don't give a ####
> Got a heater in my truck
> And I'm off to the rodeo




On the floor of Tokyo
Or down in London town to go, go
With the record selection
With the mirror reflection
I'm dancing with myself

When there's no-one else in sight
In the crowded lonely night
Well I wait so long
For my love vibration
And I'm dancing with myself

Oh oh oh dancing with myself
Oh oh oh dancing with myself
Well there's nothing to lose
And there's nothing to prove
I'll be dancing with myself

If I looked all over the world
And there's every type of girl
But your empty eyes
Seem to pass me by
Leave me dancing with myself

So let's sink another drink
'Cause it'll give me time to think
If I had the chance
I'd ask the world to dance
And I'll be dancing with myself

Oh oh oh dancing with myself
Oh oh oh dancing with myself
Well there's nothing to lose
And there's nothing to prove
I'll be dancing with myself


----------



## vraiblonde

When the devil came to dinner
Our Mom was quite impressed
She said, "Why can't you be more like our esteemed satanic guest?"

And he always knows just what to say
And how exactly to behave
And makes for such a pleasant stay
As he plots to steal our souls away

And you may call it irony
When coincidence collides
But I've had dinner with the devil and I have seen the light
And you may call it righteousness
When civility survives
But I've had dinner with the devil and I know nice from right

And no one could believe it
When the nicest guy in town
Took an axe as big as him and chopped his family down

And he was careful when he spoke
To never tell a dirty joke
Or ever swore or even smoke
Or interrupted other folk

And you may call it irony
When coincidence collides
But I've had dinner with the devil and I have seen the light
And you may call it righteousness
When civility survives
But I've had dinner with the devil and I know nice from right

And everyone was baffled
When the nicest girl we knew
Knocked off a local grocery with a loaded .32

And she never wore her dress too tight
Or ever stayed out late at night
Or ever strayed from teacher's sight
Cause she was always so polite

And you may call it irony
When coincidence collides
But I've had dinner with the devil and I have seen the light
And you may call it righteousness
When civility survives
But I've had dinner with the devil and I know nice from right

And our Mom says she's changed her mind
About the devil's brood
They may be evil, so she thinks, but at least they're never rude

And hasn't he got lovely hair?
And hasn't he got looks to spare?
With every kiss and graceful flair
As he pulls out a lady's chair

And you may call it irony
When coincidence collides
But I've had dinner with the devil and I have seen the light
And you may call it righteousness
When civility survives
But I've had dinner with the devil and I know nice from right


----------



## vraiblonde

In fact, I love that song so much that I want to share it.  It's out of print and you can't find a copy anywhere, unless you get it on eBay or something.  The whole Big Rude Jake CD is awesome.
http://images.somd.com/deejayfiles/Big Rude Jake - Dinner With The Devil.mp3 (3mb MP3)

I wonder if I'll get arrested for this?


----------



## cattitude

catchy little tune......


----------



## crabcake

*Family Tradition -- Hank Williams Jr.
*

  Country music singers have been a real close family, 
  but lately some of my kinfolks have disowned a few others and me.
  I guess its because I kind of changed my direction. 
  Lord I guess I went and broke their family tradition.

  They get on me and want to know: 
  Hank, why do you drink? Why do you roll smoke?
  Why must you live out the songs that you wrote?
  Over and over everybody makes my predictions. 
  So if I get stoned, I'm just carrying on
  an old family tradition.

  I am very proud of my Daddy's name 
  although his kind of music and mine ain't exactly the same.
  Stop and think it over. Put yourself in my position. 
  If I get stoned and sing all night long it's a family tradition.

  So don't ask me:
   Hank why do you drink? Hank, why do you roll smoke?
  Why must you live out the songs that you wrote?
  If I'm down in a honky-tonk some ole slick's trying to give me friction. I said leave me alone I'm singing all night long it's a family tradition.

  Lord I have loved some ladies and I have loved Jim Beam and they both tried to kill me in 1973.
  When that doctor asked me, Son how did you get in this condition? I said, hey sawbones, I'm just carrying on an ole family tradition.

 So don't ask me Hank why do you drink? 
  Hank, why do roll smoke? 
  Why must you live out the songs that you wrote?
  Stop and think it over, try and put yourself in my unique position. If I get stoned and sing all night long, its a family tradition!


----------



## crabcake

*And I loves me some Mellencamp!*

Hurts So Good  

 When I was a young boy said put away those young boy ways
  Now that I'm gettin' older, so much older I love all those young boy days
  With a girl like you, with a girl like you
  Lord knows there are things we can do, baby, just me and you
  Come on and make it 

   CHORUS:
  Hurt so good
  Come on baby, make it hurt so good
  Sometimes love don't feel like it should
  You make it hurt so good 

   Don't have to be so exciting
  Just tryin' to give myself a little bit of fun yeah
  You always look so invitin', you ain't as green as you are young
  Hey baby, it's you, come on, girl, now, it's you
  Sink your teeth right through my bones, baby, let's see what we can do
  Come on and make it 

   CHORUS 

   I ain't talkin' no big deals
  I ain't made no plans myself
  I ain't talkin' no high heels
  Maybe we could walk around all day long
  Walk around all day long 

   CHORUS 

   CHORUS 

   Hey, hey


----------



## Nanny Pam

Dedicated to Jake

*Rainbows*
Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows 
everything thats wonderful is what I feel 
when we're together.
Brighter than a lucky penny.
When you're here the raindrops disappears 
dear and i feel so fine.
Just to know that you are mine.
My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows 
thats how this refrain goes.
So come on Join In. Everybody.
Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows 
everything thats wonderful is sure to come your way
when your in love to stay.

Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows 
everything thats wonderful is what I feel 
when we're together.
Brighter than a lucky penny.
When you hear the raindrops disappears 
dear and i feel so fine.
Just to know that you are mine.
My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows 
thats how this refrain goes.
So come on Join In. Everybody.
Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows 
everything thats wonderful is sure to come your way
cause your in love, your in love
and love is here to stay!


----------



## JolietJake

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Dedicated to Jake




Thank you!


----------



## Nanny Pam

JolietJake said:
			
		

> Thank you!


  
you silly.... 
nebbermind.


----------



## mAlice

It Hurt So Bad
by Susan Tedeschi

I miss the arms that used to hold me
The tender way we used to kiss
I miss the way that you touch me
I miss the sweet taste of your lips

I was a fool to ever leave you
You were a fool to let me go
Oh it's so lonesome, lonesome here without you
Oh how I miss you so

It hurt, it hurt, it hurt so bad
You were the best man I ever had
Why was I so blind to see?
Now the biggest fool is me

I miss the arms that used to hold me
The tender way we used to kiss (oh Yes)
Oh I miss the way you used to touch me
I miss the sweet taste of your lips

It hurt, it hurt, it hurt so bad
'Cause oh you were the best man I ever had
Why was I so blind to see?
Now the biggest fool is me

Oh, Oh what a fool I was darling, yes
And oh you were a fool to let, let me go
Why did you let me go?
It's so lonesome here without you
Oh how I miss you so

Oh oh NO! Yes
Don't do it
Don't do it
Don't do it
Oh Lord NO!
I miss you oh yeah
Come back, oh come back to me, yes
Oh how I miss you....
Oh I miss you so


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment -->Walk through this world with me go where I go
Share all my dreams with me I need you so
In life we search and some of us find I've looked for you a long long time
Now that I found you new horizons I see
Come take my hand and walk through this world with me
[ dobro ]
Walk through this world with me go where I go
Share all my dreams with me I've searched for you so
Now that I found you new horizons I see
Come take my hand and walk through this world with me
Come take my hand and walk through this world with me


----------



## AMP

I am putting this here becasue the title "I'm Going to Hire a Wino to Decorate Our Home" is on it. SOMe of these really made me laugh! 
Country Song Titles
http://www.downstream.sk.ca/country.htm


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm Henry the Eighth I am
Henry the Eighth I am I am
I got married to the widow next door
She's been married seven times before

And every one was an Henry
She wouldn't have a Willie or a Sam
I'm her eighth old man, I'm Henry
Henry the Eighth I am

(Second verse, same as the first)

I'm Henry the Eighth I am
Henry the Eighth I am I am
I got married to the widow next door
She's been married seven times before

And every one was an Henry (Henry!)
She wouldn't have a Willie or a Sam (no Sam!)
I'm her eighth old man, I'm Henry
Henry the Eighth I am

I'm Henry the Eighth I am
Henry the Eighth I am I am
I got married to the widow next door
She's been married seven times before

And every one was an Henry (Henry!)
She wouldn't have a Willie or a Sam (no Sam!)
I'm her eighth old man, I'm Henry
Henry the Eighth I am

H E N R Y
Henry
Henry
Henry the Eighth I am I am
Henry the Eighth I am


----------



## Kyle

Now that one I might have joined for SKaryoke.


----------



## CMC122

*Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale,
A tale of a fateful trip,
That started from this tropic port,
Aboard this tiny ship.


The mate was a mighty sailing man,
The skipper brave and sure.
Five passengers set sail that day,
For a three hour tour, a three hour tour.


The weather started getting rough,
The tiny ship was tossed,
If not for the courage of the fearless crew,
The minnow would be lost, the minnow would be lost.


The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle,
With Gilligan,
The Skipper too,
The millionaire and his wife,
The movie star,
And The Rest,
Here on Gilligans Isle.*


----------



## virgovictoria

Drives me crazy, but I know the words and sing along just the same...

"Hair"

She asks me why...I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy noon and night; Hair that's a fright.
I'm hairy high and low,
Don't ask me why; don't know!
It's not for lack of bread
Like the Grateful Dead; darling 

Gimme a head with hair, long beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming, steaming, flaxen, waxen 
Give me down to there, hair!
Shoulder length, longer (hair!)
Here baby, there mama, Everywhere daddy daddy

CHORUS:
Hair! (hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair)
Flow it, Show it;  
Long as God can grow it, My Hair!

Let it fly in the breeze and get caught in the trees 
Give a home to the fleas in my hair
A home for fleas, a hive for bees
A nest for birds, there ain't no words
For the beauty, the splendor, the wonder of my

CHORUS

I want it long, straight, curly, fuzzy
Snaggy, shaggy, ratty, matty
Oily, greasy, fleecy, shining
Gleaming, steaming, flaxen, waxen
Knotted, polka-dotted; Twisted, beaded, braided
Powdered, flowered, and confettied
Bangled, tangled, spangled and spaghettied!

O-oh, Say can you see; my eyes if you can,
Then my hair's too short!
Down to here, down to there,
Down to where, down to there;
It stops by itself!
doo doo doo doo doot-doot doo doo doot 

They'll be ga-ga at the go-go
when they see me in my toga
My toga made of blond, brilliantined, Biblical hair
My hair like Jesus wore it
Hallelujah I adore it
Hallelujah Mary loved her son
Why don't my Mother love me?


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey VV.... I have "Hair" the movie on video...



That is one of the few that I did not see through the years!  My folks took me to a lot of stage productions v. movies growing up...  

Guess I should pick it up, huh?  There are a few other "biggies" that I haven't seen...

But, then it's always amusing, back when elevator music was standard, that I would know the instrumentals playing as it would usually be a non-vocal version of a hit production song playing!  I could hardly contain myself from breaking out singing "Don't cry for me, Argentina!"....


----------



## virgovictoria

I guess I have seen enough and know enough about it - and the songs - that seeing it in its entirety (sp?) would be amusing...    

Loaning out videos these days???


----------



## pixiegirl

*Space, The Female of the Species*

A thousand thundering thrills await me
Facing insurmontable odds gratefully
The female of the species is more deadly than the male

Shock shock horror horror
Shock shock horror
I'll shout myself hoarse for your supernatural force
The female of the species is more deadly than the male

Oh she deals in witchcraft
And one kiss and I'm zapped

Oh How can heaven hold a place for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me
Oh how can heaven hold a palce for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me

Frankenstein and Dracula have nothing on you
Jekyll and Hyde to the back of the queue
The female of the species is more deadly than the male

Oh she wants to conquer the world completely
But first she'll conquer me discreetly
The female of the species is more deadly than the male

Oh she deals in witchcraft
And one kiss and I'm zapped

Oh How can heaven hold a place for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me
Oh how can heaven hold a palce for me?
When a girl like you has cast a spell on me


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I found it to be very entertaining and emotional. I will see if I can dig it up.  When I find it, we can do lunch and I can loan it out to you...


----------



## Kyle

I was walking down the High Street
When I heard footsteps behind me
And there was a little old man (Hello)
In scarlet and grey, shuffling away (laughter)
Well he trotted back to my house
And he sat beside the telly (Oaah..)
With his tiny hands on his tummy
Chuckling away, laughing all day (laughter)

Oh, I ought to report you to the Gnome office
(Gnome Office)
Yes
(Hahahahaha)

Ha ha ha, hee hee hee
"I'm a laughing Gnome and you don't catch me"
Ha ha ha, hee hee hee
"I'm a laughing Gnome and you can't catch me"
Said the laughing Gnome

Well I gave him roasted toadstools and a glass of dandelion wine (Burp, pardon)
Then I put him on a train to Eastbourne
Carried his bag and gave him a ###
(Haven't you got a light boy?)
"Here, where do you come from?"
(Gnome-man's land, hahihihi)
"Oh, really?"

In the morning when I woke up
He was sitting on the edge of my bed
With his brother whose name was Fred
He'd bought him along to sing me a song

Right, let's hear it
Here, what's that clicking noise?
(That's Fred, he's a "metrognome", haha)

Ha ha ha, hee hee hee
"I'm a laughing Gnome and you don't catch me"
Ha ha ha, hee hee hee
"I'm a laughing Gnome and you can't catch me"

(Own up, I'm a gnome, ain't I right, haha)
"Haven't you got an 'ome to go to?"
(No, we're gnomads)
"Didn't they teach you to get your hair cut at school? you look like a rolling gnome."
(No, not at the London School of Ecognomics)

Now they're staying up the chimney
And we're living on caviar and honey (hooray!)
Cause they're earning me lots of money
Writing comedy prose for radio shows
It's the-er (what?)
It's the Gnome service of course

Ha ha ha, hee hee hee
"I'm a laughing Gnome and you don't catch me"
Ha ha ha, oh, dear me

(Ha ha ha, hee hee hee
"I'm a laughing Gnome and you can't catch me"
Ha ha ha, hee hee hee
"I'm a laughing Gnome and you can't catch me")

(One more time, yeah)


----------



## Kyle

[size=-1]
While you were sleeping
They came and took it all away
The lanes and the meadows
The places where you used to play

It was an inside job
By the well-connected
Your little protest
Summarily rejected

It was an inside job
Like it always is
Chalk it up to business as usual

While we are dreaming
This little island disappears
While you are looking the other way
They'll take your right to own your own ideas

And it's an inside job
Favors collected
Your trusted servants
Have left you unprotected

It was an inside job
Like it always is
Just chalk it up
To business as usual

You think that you're so smart
But you don't have a ####ing clue
What those men up in the towers
Are doing to me and you
And they'll keep doin' it and doin' it
And doin' it and doin' it
And doin' it and doin' it
And doin' it and doin' it
Until we all wake up
Wake up, wake up, wake up, wake up

I know what I've done wrong
I am acquainted with the night
I know how hard it is
To always walk out in the light

And it's an inside job
To learn about forgiving
It's an inside job
To hang on to the joy of living

They know the road by which you came
They know your mother's maiden name
And what you had for breakfast
And what you've hidden in the mattress

Insect politics
Indifferent universe
Bang your head against the wall
But apathy is worse

It's an inside job
It's an inside job
It's an inside job
Yeh, yeah

It's an inside job
It's an inside job
It's an inside job
It's an inside job

It's an inside job
It's an inside job[/size]


----------



## Kyle

[size=-1]All that we can do is just survive
All that we can do to help ourselves is stay alive

Ragged lines of ragged grey
Skeletons, they shuffle away
Shouting guards and smoking guns
Will cut down the unlucky ones

I clutch the wire fence until my fingers bleed
A wound that will not heal
A heart that cannot feel
Hoping that the horror will recede
Hoping that tomorrow we'll all be freed

Sickness to insanity
Prayer to profanity
Days and weeks and months go by
Don't feel the hunger 
Too weak to cry

I hear the sound of gunfire at the prison gate
Are the liberators here?
Do I hope or do I fear?
For my father and my brother, it's too late
But I must help my mother stand up straight

Are we the last ones left alive?
Are we the only human beings to survive?[/size]


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Kyle, ur skeering me...


You see me now as large as life 
But underneath you knew all too well 
The hollow shell no spark of life 
Where once upon a time there beat a heart for you 
And you knew it from the start 
But you went and blew it all away 

And you knew how, yeah you knew best 
The strings to pull and the buttons to press 
To wind me up and make me shake 
You controlling every move I make 
I couldn't see through it 
All the pain 
And you put me through it 
Over and over again 
Over and over ... 

How could you say there was no other 
Why is it nothing's what it seems 
You told me I'm your greatest lover 
Do you even know what that word means 
You lovin' is coolin' 
Baby who d'ya think you're foolin' 
Cuz when I woke up 
I caught you cheatin' in your dreams 

Stop it, stop it 
Don't you say a word 
I felt my hands around her neck 
And everything went blurred 
Broken, broken 
She slipped from out my hands 
She lay so still and lifeless 
I cried baby, baby, baby ... 

How could you say there was no other 
Why is it nothing's what it seems 
You told me I'm your greatest lover 
Do you even know what that word means 
Your lovin' is coolin' 

Baby who d'ya hink you're foolin' 
Cuz when I woke up 
I caught you cheatin' in your dreams 
Cheatin', cheatin' 
Cheatin' in your dreams 
It was my dumb luck 
I just came unstuck 
When my whole world shook 
I'd had about enough 
Cuz when I woke up 
I caught you cheatin' in your dreams


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> *Raindrops on roses, *
> *And whiskers on kittens, *
> *Bright copper kettles, *
> *And warm woolen mittens, *
> *Brown paper packages, *
> *Tied up with strings, *
> *These are a few of my favorite things . . . *


----------



## Kyle

Too many broken hearts have fallen in the river
Too many lonely souls have drifted out to sea,
You lay your bets and then you pay the price
The things we do for love, the things we do for love. 

Communication is the problem to the answer
You've got her number and your hand is on the phone
The weather's turned and all the lines are down
The things we do for love, the things we do for love. 

Like walking in the rain and the snow
When there's nowhere to go
And you're feelin' like a part of you is dying
And you're looking for the answer in her eyes.
You think you're gonna break up
Then she says she wants to make up. 

Ooh you made me love you
Ooh you've got a way
Ooh you had me crawling up the wall. 

Like walking in the rain and the snow
When there's nowhere to go
And you're feelin' like a part of you is dying
And you're looking for the answer in her eyes.
You think you're gonna break up
Then she says she wants to make up. 

Ooh you made me love you
Ooh you've got a way
Ooh you had me crawling up the wall. 

A compromise would surely help the situation
Agree to disagree but disagree to part
When after all it's just a compromise of
The things we do for love, the things we do for love....


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Kyle, ur skeering me...





I can feel the impact of the flyby, but the plane is WAY over my head....


----------



## virgovictoria

I'm singing along to some...  then clueless on others...


----------



## Kyle

Georgia, Georgia, the whole day through
Just an old sweet song
Keeps Georgia on my mind
Talkin' 'bout Georgia
Georgia
A song of you
Comes as sweet and clear as moonlight through the pines
Other arms reach out to me
Other eyes smile tenderly
Still in peaceful dreams I see
The road leads back to you
Georgia, oh Georgia, no peace I find
Just an old sweet song
Keeps Georgia on my mind
Other arms reach out to me
Other eyes smile tenderly
Still in peaceful dreams I see
The road leads back to you
Georgia, Georgia, sweet Georgia
No peace, no peace I find
Just this old, sweet song
Keeps Georgia on my mind
Just an old sweet, sweet song
Keeps Georgia forever on my mind


----------



## Kyle

Come on
Oh baby don't you wanna go
Come on
Oh baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


Come on
Baby don't you wanna go
Hidehey
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Oh sweet home Chicago


Well, one and one is two
Six and two is eight
Come on baby don't ya make me late
Hidehey
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


Come on
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


Six and three is nine
Nine and nine is eighteen
Look there brother baby and see what I've seen
Hidehey
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


Oh come on
Baby don't you wanna go
Come on
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


----------



## Kyle

Gonna find my baby, gonna hold her tight
Gonna grab some afternoon delight
My motto's always been 'when it's right, it's right'
Why wait until the middle of a cold dark night?
When everything's a little clearer in the light of day
And we know the night is always gonna be there any way

Thinkin' of you's workin' up my appetite
Looking forward to a little afternoon delight
Rubbin' sticks and stones together makes the sparks ingite
And the thought of lovin' you is getting so exciting
Sky rockets in flight
Afternoon delight
Afternoon delight
Afternoon delight

Started out this morning feeling so polite
I always though a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite
But you've got some bait a waitin' and I think I might try nibbling
A little afternoon delight
Sky rockets in flight
Afternoon delight
Afternoon delight
Afternoon delight

Please be waiting for me, baby, when I come around
We could make a lot of lovin' 'for the sun goes down

Thinkin' of you's workin' up my appetite
Looking forward to a little afternoon delight
Rubbin' sticks and stones together makes the sparks ingite
And the thought of lovin' you is getting so exciting
Sky rockets in flight
Afternoon delight
Afternoon delight
Afternoon delight

Afternoon delight!


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wish it wasn't so dayum short... makes me flutter...


45 second of ecstasy
How it comes right back to me
Fly so high and feel so free
45 seconds of ecstasy

45 seconds of ecstasy
Cuts right through the complexity
When I feel him right next to me
45 seconds of ecstasy


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> It hit me... what this song was about... I thought it quite scandalous...
> 
> 
> 
> Why I am I thinking "Mommas got a squeezebox she wears on her chest..."


----------



## vraiblonde

I never read it in a book
I never saw it on a show
But I heard it in the alley
On a weird radio

If you wanta drunk of water
You got to get it from a well
If you want to get to heaven
You got to raise a little hell

I never felt it in my fet
I never felt it in my soul
But I heard it in the alley
Now it's in my rock and roll

If you want to know a secret
You got to promise not to tell
If you want to get to heaven
You got to raise a little hell

I never thought it'd be so easy
I never thought it'd be so fun
But I heard it in the alley
Now I got it on the run

If you want to see an angel
You got to find it where it fell
If you want to get to heaven
You got to raise a little hell


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Why I am I thinking "Mommas got a squeezebox she wears on her chest..."


You know, I never got ANY of those songs.  I might have had a vague idea about Afternoon Delight.


----------



## virgovictoria

*I'll never be your beast of burden*


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You know, I never got ANY of those songs.  I might have had a vague idea about Afternoon Delight.





I guess I was to precoshious (sp?)


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I guess I was to precoshious (sp?)


:social:


----------



## kwillia

*Another one I love to sing my heart out to....*

Oh, it's been such a long, long time,
Looks like I get you off my mind,
Oh, but I can't,
Just the thought of you,
Turns my whole world,
A misty blue.

Just the mention of your name,
Turns the flicker to a flame,
I think of things we used to do,
Then my whole world,
Turns misty blue.

(chorus)
I should forget you,
Heaven knows I tried,
But, when I say,
"I'm glad we're through."
My heart knows I've lied.

(end song repeating verse 1)


----------



## vraiblonde

Sitting in the stand of the sports arena 
Waiting for the show to begin 
Red lights, green lights, strawberry wine, 
A good friend of mine, follows the stars, 
Venus and Mars are alright tonight 

What's that man holding in his hand? 
He looks a lot like a guy I knew way back when 
It's silly Willy with a Philly band 
Could be ... Oo-ee ... 

What's that man movin' cross the stage? 
It looks a lot like the one used by Jimmy Page 
Its like a relic from a different age 
Could be ...Oo-ee ... 

If there's rock show 
At the concertgebow 
They got long hair 
At the Madison Square 
You've got rock and roll 
At the Hollywood Bowl, 
We'll be there ... Oo yeah ... 

The lights go down - they're back in town okay 
Behind the stacks, you glimpse an axe 
The tension mounts, you score an ounce ole! 
Temperatures rise as you see the whites of their eyes 

If there's rock show 
At the concertgebow 
You've got long hair 
At the Madison Square 
They got rock and roll 
At the Hollywood Bowl, 
We'll be there ... Oo yeah ... 

In my green metal suit I'm preparing to shoot up the city 
And the ring at the end of my nose makes me look rather pretty 
It's a pity there's nobody here to witness the end 
Save for my dear old friend and confidante - Madamoiselle Kitty 

What's that man movin' to and fro? 
That decibel meter doesn't seem to be reading low. 
But they was louder at the rainbow 
Could be .... Oo-ee ... 

If there's rock show 
At the concertgebow 
They got long hair 
At the Madison Square 
You've got rock and roll 
At the Hollywood Bowl, 
We'll be there ... Oo yeah ...


----------



## Agee

Raised to be a lady by the golden rule
Alice was the spawn of a public school
With a double barrel name in the back of her brain
And a simple case of mummy-doesn’t-love-me blues

Reality it seems was just a dream
She couldn’t get it on with the boys on the scene
But what do you expect from a chick who’s just sixteen
And hey, hey, hey, you know what I mean

All the young girls love alice
Tender young alice they say
Come over and see me
Come over and please me
Alice it’s my turn today

All the young girls love alice
Tender young alice they say
If I give you my number
Will you promise to call me
Wait till my husband’s away

Poor little darling with a chip out of her heart
It’s like acting in a movie when you got the wrong part
Getting your kicks in another girl’s bed
And it was only last tuesday they found you in the subway dead

And who could you call your friends down in soho
One or two middle-aged dykes in a go-go
And what do you expect from a sixteen year old yo-yo
And hey, hey, hey, oh don’t you know


----------



## Kyle

_Sometimes late when things are real 
And people share the gift of gab between themselves 
Some are quick to take the bait 
And catch the perfect prize that waits among the shelves 

But Oz never did give nothing to the Tin Man 
That he didn't, didn't already have 
And Cause never was the reason for the evening 
Or the tropic of Sir Galahad. 

So please believe in me 
When I say I'm spinning round, round, round, round 
Smoke glass stain bright color 
Image going down, down, down, down 
Soapsuds green like bubbles 

Oh, Oz never did give nothing to the Tin Man 
That he didn't, didn't already have 
And Cause never was the reason for the evening 
Or the tropic of Sir Galahad 

So please believe in me 
When I say I'm spinning round, round, round, round 
Smoke glass stain bright color 
Image going down, down, down, down 
Soapsuds green like bubbles 

No, Oz never did give nothing to the Tin Man 
That he didn't, didn't already have 
And Cause never was the reason for the evening 
Or the tropic of Sir Galahad 

So please believe in me 
When I say I'm spinning round, round, round, round 
Smoke glass stain bright color 
Image going down, down, down, down 
Soapsuds green like bubbles.... _


----------



## Agee

On the first part of the journey 
I was looking at all the life 
There were plants and birds and rocks and things 
There was sand and hills and rings 
The first thing I met was a fly with a buzz 
And the sky with no clouds 
The heat was hot and the ground was dry 
But the air was full of sound 

I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 

After two days in the desert sun 
My skin began to turn red 
After three days in the desert fun 
I was looking at a river bed 
And the story it told of a river that flowed 
Made me sad to think it was dead 

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 

After nine days I let the horse run free 
'Cause the desert had turned to sea 
There were plants and birds and rocks and things 
there was sand and hills and rings 
The ocean is a desert with it's life underground 
And a perfect disguise above 
Under the cities lies a heart made of ground 
But the humans will give no love 

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ...


----------



## pvineswinger

*My favorite!!!!*

Tiny bubbles (tiny bubbles) 
In the wine (in the wine) 
Make me happy (make me happy) 
Make me feel fine (make me feel fine) 


Tiny bubbles (tiny bubbles) 
Make me warm all over 
With a feeling that I'm gonna 
Love you till the end of time 


So here's to the golden moon 
And here's to the silver sea 
And mostly here's a toast 
To you and me 


So here's to the ginger lei 
I give to you today 
And here's a kiss 
That will not fade away


----------



## virgovictoria

*Ode to Today's Theme of Things...*

"Blasphemous Rumors" - Depeche Mode

Girl of sixteen, whole life ahead of her
Slashed her wrists, bored with life
Didn’t succeed, thank the lord
For small mercies

Fighting back the tears, mother reads the note again
Sixteen candles burn in her mind
She takes the blame, it’s always the same
She goes down on her knees and prays

I don’t want to start any blasphemous rumours
But I think that god’s got a sick sense of humor
And when I die I expect to find him laughing

Girl of eighteen, fell in love with everything
Found new life in jesus christ
Hit by a car, ended up
On a life support machine

Summer’s day, as she passed away
Birds were singing in the summer sky
Then came the rain, and once again
A tear fell from her mother’s eye

I don’t want to start any blasphemous rumours
But I think that god’s got a sick sense of humor
And when I die I expect to find him laughing


----------



## pvineswinger

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> "Blasphemous Rumors" - Depeche Mode
> 
> Girl of sixteen, whole life ahead of her
> Slashed her wrists, bored with life
> Didn’t succeed, thank the lord
> For small mercies
> 
> Fighting back the tears, mother reads the note again
> Sixteen candles burn in her mind
> She takes the blame, it’s always the same
> She goes down on her knees and prays
> 
> I don’t want to start any blasphemous rumours
> But I think that god’s got a sick sense of humor
> And when I die I expect to find him laughing
> 
> Girl of eighteen, fell in love with everything
> Found new life in jesus christ
> Hit by a car, ended up
> On a life support machine
> 
> Summer’s day, as she passed away
> Birds were singing in the summer sky
> Then came the rain, and once again
> A tear fell from her mother’s eye
> 
> I don’t want to start any blasphemous rumours
> But I think that god’s got a sick sense of humor
> And when I die I expect to find him laughing


ooooo....I haven't heard that one for awhile.  I like it but it kind of creeps me out.


----------



## virgovictoria

pvineswinger said:
			
		

> ooooo....I haven't heard that one for awhile.  I like it but it kind of creeps me out.



I know!  Came from nowhere...


----------



## Kyle

Don't think sorry's easily said
Don't try turning tables instead
You've taken lots of Chances before
But I'm not gonna give anymore
Don't ask me
That's how it goes
Cause part of me knows what you're thinkin'

Don't say words you're gonna regret
Don't let the fire rush to your head
I've heard the accusation before
And I ain't gonna take any more
Believe me
The sun in your Eyes
Made some of the lies worth believing

Chorus:
I am the eye in the sky
Looking at you
I can read your mind
I am the maker of rules
Dealing with fools
I can cheat you blind
And I don't need to see any more
To know that
I can read your mind, I can read your mind

Don't leave false illusions behind
Don't Cry cause I ain't changing my mind
So find another fool like before
Cause I ain't gonna live anymore believing
Some of the lies while all of the Signs are deceiving


(chorus)


----------



## Kyle

Well, I'm running down the road 
tryin' to loosen my load 
I've got seven women on 
my mind, 
Four that wanna own me, 
Two that wanna stone me, 
One says she's a friend of mine 
Take It easy, take it easy 
Don't let the sound of your own wheels 
drive you crazy 
Lighten up while you still can 
don't even try to understand 
Just find a place to make your stand 
and take it easy 
Well, I'm a standing on a corner 
in Winslow, Arizona 
and such a fine sight to see 
It's a girl, my Lord, in a flatbed 
Ford slowin' down to take a look at me 
Come on, baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet love is 
gonna save me 
We may lose and we may win though 
we will never be here again 
so open up, I'm climbin' in, 
so take it easy 
Well I'm running down the road trying to loosen 
my load, got a world of trouble on my mind 
lookin' for a lover who won't blow my 
cover, she's so hard to find 
Take it easy, take it easy 
don't let the sound of your own 
wheels make you crazy 
come on baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet love is 
gonna save me, oh oh oh 
Oh we got it easy 
We oughta take it easy


----------



## virgovictoria

Paul Simon - "Still Crazy After All These Years"

I met my old lover
On the street last night
She seemed so glad to see me
I just smiled
And we talked about some old times
And we drank ourselves some beers
Still crazy afler all these years
Oh, still crazy after all these years

I’m not the kind of man
Who tends to socialize
I seem to lean on
Old familiar ways
And I ain’t no fool for love songs
That whisper in my ears
Still crazy afler all these years
Oh, still crazy after all these years

Four in the morning
Crapped out, yawning
Longing my life a--way
I’ll never worry
Why should i? 
It’s all gonna fade

Now I sit by my window
And I watch the cars
I fear I’ll do some damage
One fine day
But I would not be convicted
By a jury of my peers
Still crazy after all these years
Oh, still crazy
Still crazy
Still crazy after all these years


----------



## virgovictoria

Bad Company - "Shooting Star" 

Johnny was a school boy when he heard his first Beatles song
Love Me Do, I think it was and from there it didn't take him
long
Got himself a guitar, used to play every night
Now he's in a rock & roll outfit, and everything's all right
Don't you know?
Johnny told his Momma, Hey Momma I'm goin' away
I'm gonna hit the big time, gonna be a big star someday
Momma came to the door with a tear drop in her eye
Johnny said, Don't cry Momma smile & wave goodbye
Don't you know, yeah, yeah
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Don't you know, don't you know
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
And all the world will love you just as long
As long as you are
Johnny made a record, went straight up to number one
Suddenly everyone loved to hear him sing the song
Watching the world go by, surprisin' it goes so fast
Johnny looked around him and said, Well, I made the big time at
last
Don't you know, don't you know
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Don't you know, woah yeah
Don't you know that you are a shooting star, yeah
And all the world will love you just as long
As long as you are, a shooting star
(guitar solo)
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Don't you know, ahhh
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
And all the world will love you just as long
As long as you are
Johnny died one night, died in his bed
Bottle of whiskey, sleepin' tablets by his head
Johnny's life passed him by like a warm summer day
If you listen to the wind, you can still hear him play
Woah...
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Don't you know, don't you know
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Don't you know
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Don't you, don't you, don't you, don't you, don't you know
Don't you know you are a shooting star
(improvise)
Na, na, na, na.. (to end)


----------



## virgovictoria

10,000 Maniacs (version) - "Peace Train"

Now I've been happy lately, thinking about the good things to
come 
And I believe it could be, something good has begun 

Oh I've been smiling lately, dreaming about the world as one 
And I believe it could be, some day it's going to come 

Cos out on the edge of darkness, there rides a peace train 
Oh peace train take this country, come take me home again 

Now I've been smiling lately, thinking about the good things to
come 
And I believe it could be, something good has begun 

Oh peace train sounding louder 
Glide on the peace train oh ah ee ah oh ah 
Come on now peace train 
Yes, peace train holy roller 
Everyone jump on the peace train oh ah ee ah oh ah 
Come on now peace train 

Get your bags together, go bring your good friends too 
Cos it's getting nearer, it soon will be with you 

Now come and join the living, it's not so far from you 
And it's getting nearer, soon it will all be true 

Oh peace train sounding louder 
Glide on the peace train oh ah ee ah oh ah 
Come on now peace train, peace train 

Now I've been crying lately, thinking about the world as it is 
Why must we go on hating, why can't we live in bliss 

Cos out on the edge of darkness, there rides a peace train 
Oh peace train take this country, come take me home again 

Oh peace train sounding louder 
Glide on the peace train oh ah ee ah oh ah 
Come on now the peace train 
Yes peace train holy roller 
Everyone jump on the peace train oh ah ee ah oh ah 
Come on, come on, come on 
Yes come on peace train 
Yes it's the peace train 
Oh ah ee ah oh ah 
Come on now peace train 
Oh peace train


----------



## Kyle

Here you come knockin' on my door baby 
Tell me what you got on your mind 
I guess those college boys all went home for the summertime 
And you're lookin' right, lookin' good, lookin' like a woman should 
So why is it so hard to find 
A place to lay your pretty little head down once in a while 
You run on a little tough luck baby 
Don't you sweat it 
Everything is waiting inside for ya 
You know I got it 
Come and get it 

Who's your daddy, who's your baby? 
Who's your buddy, who's your friend? 

And who's the one guy that you come runnin' to repeat
When your lovelife starts tumblin'? 
I got the money if you got the honey 
Let's cut a deal let's make a plan 

Who's your daddy, who's your baby? 
Who's your buddy, who's your man? 

You might've run on a little tough luck baby 
Don't you sweat it 
Everything is waiting inside for ya 
You know I got it 
So come and get it 

Who's your daddy, who's your baby? 
Who's your buddy, who's your friend?

And who's the one guy that you come runnin' to 
When your lovelife starts tumblin'? 
I got the money if you got the honey 
Let's cut a deal let's make a plan 

who's your dady, who's your baby?
who's your buddy, who's your man?

who's your dady, who's your baby?
who's your buddy, who's your man?


----------



## virgovictoria

Stevie Nicks - "Stop Draggin' My Heart Around"

Baby you’ll come knocking on my front door
Same old line you used to use before
I said ya... well... what am I supposed to do
I didn’t know what I was getting into

So you’ve had a little trouble in town
Now you’re keeping some demons down
Stop draggin’ my...
Stop draggin’ my...
Stop draggin’ my heart around

It’s hard to think about what you’ve wanted
It’s hard to think about what you’ve lost
This doesn’t have to be the big get even
This doesn’t have to be anything at all

I know you really want to tell me good-bye
I know you really want to be your own girl

Baby you could never look me in the eye
Yeah you buckle with the weight of the words
Stop draggin’ my...
Stop draggin’ my...
Stop draggin’ my heart around

There’s people running ’round loose in the world
Ain’t got nothin’ better to do
Than make a meal of some bright eyed kid
You need someone looking after you

I know you really want to tell me goodbye
I know you really want to be your own girl

Baby you could never look me in the eye
Yeah you buckle with the weight of the words
Stop draggin’ my...
Stop draggin’ my...
Stop draggin’ my heart around

Stop draggin’ my heart around


----------



## Kyle

Drive it on up, lets cruise awhile
Leave your cares far behind
You can hedge your bet on a clean corvette
To get you there right on time
Now if you're ready to dive into overdrive
Baby the green lights are on
It's like you're running away on some high octane
Everytime she reaches for the goal
Won't you take that ride -ride -ride -ride on heavy metal
It's the only way that you can travel down that road
Satisfied -fied -fied -fied -fied on heavy metal
Baby won't you ride, ride it until it is through
Heavy Metal
My, oh my, how this lady can fly
When she starts rolling beneath you
You just can't lose, the way she moves
You wait for her to finally release you
It's not a big surprise to feel your temperature rise
You've got a touch of redline fever
'Cuz there is just one cure, that they know for sure
You just become a heavy metal believer
Won't you take that ride -ride -ride -ride on heavy metal
It's the only way that you can travel down that road
Satisfied -fied -fied -fied -fied on heavy metal
Baby won't you ride, ride it until it is through
Heavy Metal
Heavy Metal
Heavy Metal
Heavy Metal
Heavy Metal


----------



## Vince

Oh in a little while from now
If I'm not feeling any less sour
I promise myself to treat myself and visit a nearby tower
And climbing to the top
Will throw myself off
In an effort to make it clear to who-
Ever what it's like when you're shattered
Left standing in the lurch at a church
Where people saying "My God that's tough, she's stood him up
No point in us remaining, we may as well go home"
As I did on my own
Alone again, nat'rally.

To think that only yesterday
I was cheerful, bright and gay
Looking forward to, well who wouldn't do
The role I was about to play
But as if to knock me down, reality came around
And without so much as a mere touch
Cut me into little pieces
Leaving me to doubt, talk about, God in his mercy
Oh if He really does exist, why did He desert me?
In my hour of need, I truly am indeed
Alone again, nat'rally.

It seems to me that there are more hearts broken in the world
That can't be mended, left unattended
What do we do?
What do we do?

Alone again, nat'rally.

Now looking back over the years
And whatever else that appears
I remember I cried, when my father died
Never wishing to hide the tears
And at sixty-five years old
My mother, God rest her soul
Couldn't understand, why the only man
She had ever loved had been taken
Leaving her to start, with a heart so badly broken
Despite encouragement from me, no words were ever spoken
And when she passed away
I cried and cried all day
Alone again, nat'rally
Alone again, nat'rally.


----------



## Kyle

Oh
Oooh yeah
Ah
Ziggy played guitar, jamming good with Weird and Gilly
And The spiders from Mars. He played it left hand 
But made it too far
Became the special man, then we were Ziggy's band

Ziggy really sang, screwed up eyes and screwed down hairdo
Like some cat from Japan, he could lick 'em by smiling
He could leave 'em to hang
They came on so loaded man, well hung and snow white tan.

So where were the spiders while the fly tried to break our balls
Just the beer light to guide us,
So we #####ed about his fans and should we crush his sweet hands?

Oh
Ooh oh 

Ziggy played for time, jiving us that we were voodoo
The kids were just crass, he was the nazz
With God given ass
He took it all too far but boy could he play guitar

Making love with his ego Ziggy sucked up into his mind
Like a leper messiah
When the kids had killed the man I had to break up the band.

Oh yeah 
Ooooooo
Ziggy played guitaarrrrrr


----------



## cattitude

Kyle said:
			
		

> Here you come knockin' on my door baby
> Tell me what you got on your mind
> I guess those college boys all went home for the summertime
> And you're lookin' right, lookin' good, lookin' like a woman should
> So why is it so hard to find
> A place to lay your pretty little head down once in a while
> You run on a little tough luck baby
> Don't you sweat it
> Everything is waiting inside for ya
> You know I got it
> Come and get it
> 
> Who's your daddy, who's your baby?
> Who's your buddy, who's your friend?
> 
> And who's the one guy that you come runnin' to repeat
> When your lovelife starts tumblin'?
> I got the money if you got the honey
> Let's cut a deal let's make a plan
> 
> Who's your daddy, who's your baby?
> Who's your buddy, who's your man?
> 
> You might've run on a little tough luck baby
> Don't you sweat it
> Everything is waiting inside for ya
> You know I got it
> So come and get it
> 
> Who's your daddy, who's your baby?
> Who's your buddy, who's your friend?
> 
> And who's the one guy that you come runnin' to
> When your lovelife starts tumblin'?
> I got the money if you got the honey
> Let's cut a deal let's make a plan
> 
> who's your dady, who's your baby?
> who's your buddy, who's your man?
> 
> who's your dady, who's your baby?
> who's your buddy, who's your man?




(but you Av is very scary)


----------



## Kyle

We are the children who grew too fast
We are the dust of a future past
We raise our voices in the night
Crying to heaven
And will our voices be heard
Or will they Break Like The Wind
We are the footprints across the sands
We are the thumb on a stranger's hand
We made a promise in the night
Swearing to heaven Is this a promise we keep
Or one we Break Like The Wind
Hey!
We are the guests who have stayed too long
We are the end of the endless song
We send our hearts into the night
Soaring to heaven
And will out hearts still beat on
Or will they Break Like The Wind
Ooh, Break Like The Wind.


----------



## virgovictoria

cattitude said:
			
		

> (but you Av is very scary)



Catt, Help!!  I can't figure out this song!  Who is it?  Who sings it, I mean?


----------



## morganj614

*For tomorrow..Def Leppard*

If you've got love in your sights
Watch out, love bites
When you make love, do you look in the mirror?
Who do you think of?
Does he look like me?
Do you tell lies?
And say that it's forever?
Do you think twice, or just touch 'n' see?
Ooh babe
Ooh yeah
When you're alone, do you let go?
Are you wild 'n' willin' or is it just for show?
Ooh c'mon
I don't wanna touch you too much baby
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy
I know you think that love is the way you make it
So I don't wanna be there when you decide to break it
No!
(Love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(Love lives, love dies)
It's no surprise
(Love begs, love pleads)
It's what I need
When I'm with you are you somewhere else?
Am I gettin' thru or do you please yourself?
When you wake up will you walk out?
It can't be love if you throw it about
Ooh babe
I don't wanna touch you too much baby
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy
Oh
(Love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(Love lives, love dies)
It's no surprise
(Love begs, love pleads)
It's what I need
Ooh yeah
I don't wanna touch you too much baby
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy
I know you think that love is the way you make it
So I don't wanna be there when you decide to break it
No!
(Love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(Love lives, love dies)
(Love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(Love lives, love dies)
It's no surprise
(Love begs, love pleads)
It's what I need
If you've got love in your sights
Watch out, love bites
Yes it does
It will be hell


----------



## pvineswinger

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> 10,000 Maniacs (version) - "Peace Train"



I love that one!!!  I also like:

"I'm Not The Man"


It crawls on his back, won't ever let him be.
Stares at the walls until the cinder blocks can breathe.
His eyes have gone away, escaping over time.
He rules a crowded nation inside his mind.

He knows that night like his hand.
He knows every move he made.
Late shift, the bell that rang, a time card won't fade.
10:05 his truck pulled home.
10:05 he climbed his stair, about the time he was accused ofbeing there.

But I'm not the man.
He goes free as I wait on the row for the man
to test the rope he'll slip around my throat... and silence me.

On the day he was tried no witness testified.
Nothing but evidence, not hard to falsify.
His own confession was a prosecutor's prize,
made up of fear, of rage and of outright lies.

But I'm not the man.
He goes free as the candle vigil glows, as they burn myclothes.
As the crowd cries, "Hang him slow!" and I feel my blood go cold,he goes free.

Call out the KKK, they're wild after me.
And with that frenzied look of half-demented zeal,
they'd love to serve me up my final meal.

Who'll read my final rite and hear my last appeal?
Who struck this devil's deal?


----------



## janey83

Drive
By Incubus

Sometimes, I feel the fear of uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much 
I'll let the fear take the wheel and steer. 
It's driven me before, and it seems to have a vague, 
haunting mass appeal. 
But lately I'm beginning to find that I 
should be the one behind the wheel. 

Whatever tomorrow brings, 
I'll be there with open arms and open eyes, Yeah 
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there..I'll be there.

So, if I decide to waiver my chance to be one of the hive 
Will I choose water over wine and hold my own and drive? 
Aah-ah-oo-o-o.

It's driven me before and it seems to be the way 
that everyone else gets around. 
But lately I'm beginning to find that when 
I drive myself my light is found. 

Whatever tomorrow brings, 
I'll be there with open arms and open eyes, Yeahhh 
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there...I'll be there. 

Would you choose water over wine....hold the wheel and drive?

Whatever tomorrow brings, 
I'll be there with open arms and open eyes, Yeah 
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there..I'll be there.
Do do do do do do do do


----------



## Agee

Got me the strangest woman
Believe me this trick's no cinch
But I really get her going
When I whip out my big ten inch

Record of a band that plays the blues
Well a band that plays its blues
She just love my big ten inch
Record of her favorite blues

Last night I tried to tease her
I gave my love a little pinch
She said now stop that jivin'
Now whip out your big ten inch

Record of a band that plays the blues
Well a band that plays the blues
She just loves my big ten inch
Record of her favorite blues

I, I, I cover her with kisses
And when we're in a lover's clinch
She gets all excited
When she begs for my big ten inch

Record of a band that plays the blues
Well a band that plays the blues
She just love my big ten inch
Record of her favorite blues

My girl don't go for smokin'
And liquor just make her flinch
Seem she'll go for nothin'
'Cept for my big ten inch

Record of a band that plays the blues
Band that play the blues
She just love my big ten inch
Record of her favorite blues


----------



## Agee

Watching girls go passing by 
It ain't the latest thing 
I'm just standing in a doorway 
I'm just trying to make some sense 
Out of these girls go passing by 
The tales they tell of men 
I'm not waiting on a lady 
I'm just waiting on a friend 

A smile relieves a heart that grieves 
Remember what I said 
I'm not waiting on a lady 
I'm just waiting on a friend 
I'm just waiting on a friend 

Don't need a whore 
I don't need no booze 
Don't need a virgin priest 
But I need someone I can cry to 
I need someone to protect 
Making love and breaking hearts 
It is a game for youth 
But I'm not waiting on a lady 
I'm just waiting on a friend


----------



## RoseRed

The Five Doo-Doo Song...


The po-lice in New York City 
They chased a boy right through the park 
And in a case of mistaken identity 
The put a bullet through his heart 

Heart breakers with your forty four 
I wanna tear your world apart 
You heart breaker with your forty four 
I wanna tear your world a part 

A ten year old girl on a street corner 
Sticking needles in her arm 
She died in the dirt of an alleyway 
Her mother said she had no chance, no chance! 
Heart breaker, heart breaker 
She stuck the pins right in her heart 
Heart breaker, pain maker 
Stole the love right out of you heart 

Heart breaker, heart breaker 
You stole the love right out of my heart 
Heart breaker, heart breaker 
I wanna tear your world apart 

Doo, doo doo doo doo doo doo, doo doo doo....


----------



## BadGirl

Well the first days are the hardest days, don’t you worry any more,
’cause when life looks like easy street, there is danger at your door.
Think this through with me, let me know your mind,
Wo, oh, what I want to know, is are you kind? 

It’s a buck dancer’s choice my friend; better take my advice.
You know all the rules by now and the fire from the ice.
Will you come with me? won’t you come with me? 
Wo, oh, what I want to know, will you come with me? 

Goddamn, well I declare, have you seen the like? 
Their wall are built of cannonballs, their motto is don’t tread on me.
Come hear uncle john’s band playing to the tide,
Come with me, or go alone, he’s come to take his children home.

It’s the same story the crow told me; it’s the only one he knows.
Like the morning sun you come and like the wind you go.
Ain’t no time to hate, barely time to wait,
Wo, oh, what I want to know, where does the time go? 

I live in a silver mine and I call it beggar’s tomb;
I got me a violin and I beg you call the tune,
Anybody’s choice, I can hear your voice.
Wo, oh, what I want to know, how does the song go? 

Come hear uncle john’s band by the riverside,
Got some things to talk about, here beside the rising tide.

Come hear uncle john’s band playing to the tide,
Come on along, or go alone, he’s come to take his children home.
Wo, oh, what I want to know, how does the song go.


----------



## Kyle

*Steve Miller Jungle Love lyrics*

[size=-1]I met you on somebody's island 
You thought you had known me before 
I brought you a crate of papaya 
They waited all night by your door 
You probably wouldn't remember 
I probably couldn't forget 
Jungle love in the surf in the pouring rain 
Everything's better when wet 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 

But lately you live in the jungle 
I never see you alone 
But we need some definite answers 
So I thought I would write you a poem 
The question to everyone's answer 
Is usually asked from within 
But the patterns of the rain 
And the truth they contain 
Have written my life on your skin 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 

You treat me like I was your ocean 
You swim in my blood when it's warm 
My cycles of circular motion 
Protect you and keep you from harm 
You live in a world of illusion 
Where everything's peaches and cream 
We all face a scarlet conclusion 
But we spend our time in a dream 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy [/size]


----------



## cattitude

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Catt, Help!!  I can't figure out this song!  Who is it?  Who sings it, I mean?


 Sorry for the delay....

 Toby Keith


----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> *Steve Miller Jungle Love lyrics*
> 
> [size=-1]I met you on somebody's island
> You thought you had known me before
> I brought you a crate of papaya
> They waited all night by your door
> You probably wouldn't remember
> I probably couldn't forget
> Jungle love in the surf in the pouring rain
> Everything's better when wet
> 
> Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
> It's makin' me crazy
> Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
> It's makin' me crazy
> 
> But lately you live in the jungle
> I never see you alone
> But we need some definite answers
> So I thought I would write you a poem
> The question to everyone's answer
> Is usually asked from within
> But the patterns of the rain
> And the truth they contain
> Have written my life on your skin
> 
> Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
> It's makin' me crazy
> Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
> It's makin' me crazy
> 
> You treat me like I was your ocean
> You swim in my blood when it's warm
> My cycles of circular motion
> Protect you and keep you from harm
> You live in a world of illusion
> Where everything's peaches and cream
> We all face a scarlet conclusion
> But we spend our time in a dream
> 
> Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
> It's makin' me crazy
> Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
> It's makin' me crazy
> 
> Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
> It's makin' me crazy
> Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
> It's makin' me crazy [/size]


Have enjoyed your song lyric posts, but you gave in with a preface of who, and what song it was?


----------



## Kyle

I met him in a swamp down in Dagoba
Where it bubbles all the time like a giant carbonated soda
S O D A, soda

I saw the little runt sitting there on a log
I asked him his name and in a raspy voice he said "Yoda"
Y O D A, Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

Well, I've been around, but I ain't never seen
A guy who looks like a muppet, but he's wrinkled and green
Oh, my Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

Well, I'm not dumb, but I can't understand
How he can lift me in the air just by raising his hand
Oh, my Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

Well, I left home just a week before
And I've never ever been a Jedi before
But Obi Wan, he set me straight, of course
He said, "Go to Yoda and he'll show you the Force"

Well I'm not the kind that would argue with Ben
So it looks like I'm gonna start all over again
With my Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

So I used the Force
I picked up a box
I lifted some rocks
While I stood on my head
Well, I won't forget what Yoda said

He said, "Luke, stay away from the darker side
And if you start to go astray, let the Force be your guide"
Oh, my Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

"I know Darth Vader's really got you annoyed
But remember, if you kill him, then you'll be unemployed"
Oh, my Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

Well, I heard my friends really got in a mess
So I'm gonna have to leave Yoda, I guess
But I know that I'll be coming back some day
I'll be playing this part 'till I'm old and gray

The long-term contract that I had to sign
Says I'll be making these movies till the end of time
With my Yoda 
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda
Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda
Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda

Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda
Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda


----------



## Agee

Want some whiskey in your water?
Sugar in your tea?
What's all these crazy questions they're askin' me?
This is the craziest party that could ever be
Don't turn on the lights 'cause I don't wanna see 

Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come 
She said "That ain't the way to have fun, son"

Open up the window, let some air into this room
I think I'm almost chokin' from the smell of stale perfume
And that cigarette you're smokin' 'bout scare me half to death
Open up the window, let me catch my breath 

Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come 
She said "That ain't the way to have fun, son"
"That ain't the way to have fun, son"

Some radio is blastin', someone's knockin' at the door
I'm lookin' at my girlfriend - she just passed out on the floor
I've seen so many things I ain't never seen before
Don't know what it is - I don't wanna see no more 

Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come (Mama told me)
She said "That ain't the way to have fun, no" (no, no)
"That ain't the way to have fun, son" 

Mama told me, mama told me
Mama told me, mama told me
Mama told me not to come (Mama told me not to come)
"That ain't the way to have fun, son"
"That ain't the way to have fun, son" 
"That ain't the way to have fun, no, son"
"That ain't the way to have fun, son" (Mama told me)

Mama told me, mama told me
Mama told me, mama told me
Mama told me not to come (Mama told me not to come)
"That ain't the way to have fun, son"
"That ain't the way to have fun, son"


----------



## morganj614

Ba-da ba-da-da-da
Ba-da ba-da-da-da
Ba-da ba-da-da-da

Monday, monday (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
So good to me (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Monday mornin’, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh monday mornin’, monday mornin’ couldn’t guarantee (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
That monday evenin’ you would still be here with me

Monday, monday, can’t trust that day
Monday, monday, sometimes it just turns out that way
Oh monday mornin’ you gave me no warnin’ of what was to be
Oh monday, monday, how could you leave and not take me

Every other day (every other day), every other day
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever monday comes, but whenever monday comes
A-you can find me cryin’ all of the time

Monday, monday (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
So good to me (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Monday mornin’, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh monday mornin’, monday mornin’ couldn’t guarantee
That monday evenin’ you would still be here with me

Every other day, every other day
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever monday comes, but whenever monday comes
You can find me cryin’ all of the time

Monday, monday (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
So good to me (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Monday mornin’, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh monday mornin’, monday mornin’ couldn’t guarantee
That monday evenin’ you would still be here with me

Every other day, every other day
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever monday comes, but whenever monday comes
You can find me cryin’ all of the time

Monday, monday (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Can’t trust that day (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Monday, monday (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
It just turns out that way (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Whoa, monday, monday, won’t go away (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Monday, monday, it’s here to stay (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Oh monday, monday (ba-da ba-da-da-da)
Oh monday, monday (ba-da ba-da-da-da)


----------



## virgovictoria

Talkin' to myself and feelin' old
Sometimes I'd like to quit
Nothing ever seems to fit
Hangin' around
Nothing to do but frown
Rainy Days and Mondays always get me down.

What I've got they used to call the blues
Nothin' is really wrong
Feelin' like I don't belong
Walkin' around
Some kind of lonely clown
Rainy Days and Mondays always get me down.

Funny but it seems I always wind up here with you
Nice to know somebody loves me
Funny but it seems that it's the only thing to do
Run and find the one who loves me.

What I feel has come and gone before
No need to talk it out
We know what it's all about
Hangin' around
Nothing to do but frown
Rainy Days and Mondays always get me down.


----------



## RoseRed

My funny valentine
Sweet comic valentine
You make me smile with my heart
Your looks are laughable
Unphotographable
Yet you’re my favourite work of art

Is your figure less than greek
Is your mouth a little weak
When you open it to speak
Are you smart? 

But don’t change a hair for me
Not if you care for me
Stay little valentine stay
Each day is valentine’s day

Is your figure less than greek
Is your mouth a little weak
When you open it to speak
Are you smart? 

But don’t you change one hair for me
Not if you care for me
Stay little valentine stay
Each day is valentine’s day


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment --> I'm so dizzy, my head is spinnin' 
Like a whirlpool, it never ends 
And it's you, girl, makin' it spin 
You're makin' me dizzy 

First time that I saw you, girl 
I knew that I just had to make you mine 
But it's so hard to talk to you 
With fellas hangin' round you all the time 
I want you for my sweet pet 
But you keep playin' hard to get 
I'm goin' around in circles all the time 

Dizzy 
I'm so dizzy, my head is spinnin' 
Like a whirlpool, it never ends 
And it's you, girl, makin' it spin 
You're makin' me dizzy 

I finally got to talk to you 
And I told you just exactly how I felt 
Then I held you close to me 
And kissed you and my heart began to melt 
Girl, you've got control of me 
'Cause I'm so dizzy I can't see 
I need to call a doctor for some help 

Dizzy 
I'm so dizzy, my head is spinnin' 
Like a whirlpool, it never ends 
And it's you, girl, makin' it spin 
You're makin' me dizzy 
My head is spinnin' 
Like a whirlpool, it never ends 
And it's you, girl, makin' it spin 
You're makin' me dizzy 
You're makin' me dizzy 
You make me so dizzy 
Yeah, I'm so dizzy


----------



## Kyle

I'm gonna wrap myself in paper. 
I'm gonna dab myself with glue. 
Stick some stamps on top of my head. 
I'm gonna mail myself to you. 

I'm going to wrap myself in paper 
I'm going to stick myself with glue 
I'm going to tie a BIG bow on me 
I'm going to mail myself to you. 

I'm gonna tie me up in red string, 
I'm gonna use blue ribbon too. 
I'm gonna climb up into your mailbox. 
I'm gonna mail myself to you.


----------



## Kyle

The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin
That's what I said.
The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand
Or so I have read.
My baby fits me like a flesh tuxedo.
I love to sink her with my pink torpedo.

Big bottom
Big bottom
Talk about bum cakes,
My gal's got 'em.
Big bottom,
Drive me out of my mind.
How can I leave this behind?

I saw her on monday, twas my lucky bun day
You know what I mean.
I love her each weekday, each velvety cheekday
You know what I mean.
My love gun's loaded and she's in my sights
Big game's waiting there inside her tights

Big bottom
Big bottom
Talk about mud flaps
My gal's got 'em.
Big bottom
Drive me out of my mind.
How can I leave this behind?


----------



## Kizzy

One more kiss could be the best thing
Or one more lie could be the worst
And all these thoughts are never resting
And your not something I deserve

CHORUS
In my head there's only you now
This world falls on me
In this world there's real and make believe
And this seems real to me
And you love me but you don't know who I am
I'm torn between this life I lead and where I stand
And you love me but you don't know who I am
So let me go, let me go

I dream ahead to what I hope for
And I turn my back on loving you
How can this love be a good thing
And I know what I'm going through

CHORUS
In my head there's only you now
This world falls on me
In this world there's real and make believe
And this seems real to me
And you love me but you don't know who I am
I'm torn between this life I lead and where I stand
And you love me but you don't know who I am
So let me go, just let me go, let me go

And no matter how hard I try
I can't escape these things inside
I know, I know
But all the pieces fall apart
You will be the only one who knows, who knows

You love me but you don't know who I am
I'm torn between this life I lead and where I stand
And you love me but you don't know who I am
So let me go, just let me go

(you don't know)
You love me but you don't
You love me but you don't
(you don't know)
You love me but you don't know who I am

(you don't know)
You love me but you don't
You love me but you don't
(you don't know)
You love me but you don't know me


----------



## Kyle

If you could press rewind and do it all again 
Would you change your mind, would you change a thing 
Would you make it easy, would you make it hard 
Would you play the game under another name 
Or ask the dealer for one more card 

Bang your drum, sing your song 
Don't give up, keep the faith, it won't be long 
You've been high, you've been low 
Press rewind and let it go 

Have you had your say, seen all you wanted to see 
Or did your dream give way to reality 
Don't think it's all too late for you to even try 
Before you clip your wings, see what this life brings 
You've waited too long it's time to fly 

Chorus

Do you believe in fate and what is meant to be 
Could you imagine life without a guarantee 
Would you appreciate that time was on your side 
A flash of second sight, a chance to do it right 
Is something money just can't buy 

Chorus


----------



## AC/DC

Are you gonna take me home tonight 
Ah, down beside that red firelight 
Are you gonna let it all hang out 
Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin world go round 

Hey, I was just a skinny lad 
Never knew no good from bad 
But I knew life before I left my nursery 
Left alone with big fat Fanny 
She was such a naughty nanny 
Heap big woman, you made a bad boy out of me, Hey hey! 

I've been singing with my band 
Across the wire, across the land 
I seen every blue eyed floozy on the way 
But their beauty and their style 
Went kind of smooth after a while 
Take me to them dirty ladies everytime, come on 

Oh, won't you take me home tonight 
Oh, down beside your red firelight 
Oh, and you give it all you got 
Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin world go round (twice) 

Hey, listen here 
Now your mortgages and homes 
I've got stiffness in your bones 
Ain't no beauty queens in this locality (I tell you) 
Oh, but I still get my pleasure 
Still get my greatest treasure 
Heap big woman you gonna make a big man out of me 

Oh, you gonna take me home tonight (please) 
Oh, down beside that red firelight 
Oh, you gonna let it all hang out 
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round 
(2 times) 
Get on your bikes and ride 
Fat bottomed girls (2 times)


----------



## Agee

I been up, I been down.
Take my word, my way around.
I ain’t askin’ for much.
I said, lord, take me downtown,
I’m just lookin’ for some tush.

I been bad, I been good,
Dallas, texas, hollywood.
I ain’t askin’ for much.
I said, lord, take me downtown,
I’m just lookin’ for some tush.

Take me back way back home,
Not by myself, not alone.
I ain’t askin’ for much.
I said, lord, take me downtown,
I’m just lookin’ for some tush.


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I been up, I been down.
> Take my word, my way around.
> I ain’t askin’ for much.
> I said, lord, take me downtown,
> I’m just lookin’ for some tush.
> 
> I been bad, I been good,
> Dallas, texas, hollywood.
> I ain’t askin’ for much.
> I said, lord, take me downtown,
> I’m just lookin’ for some tush.
> 
> Take me back way back home,
> Not by myself, not alone.
> I ain’t askin’ for much.
> I said, lord, take me downtown,
> I’m just lookin’ for some tush.



I can hear it in my head, loud and clear!


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I can hear it in my head, loud and clear!


ZZ Top kicked-it in the early days!

Tres Hombres is a classic, Fandango is up there as well


----------



## Kyle

Yesterdays come easy
They're looking back at you 
The Sun will rise tomorrow 
There's nothing you can do 
It's the same old story 
Coming round again 
What is done is done now 
You know you can't hold back the rain 

And there's no future in the past 
So take it slow ? you're getting nowhere fast 
You could be saving the situation now 
You'd better run like the devil if you still know how 

You know the tide is turning 
It's got you on the run 
Your last bridge is burning 
No time for having fun 
Time will wait for no one 
To get their day's work done 
We're in this boat together 
You know one and one and one ain't one 

Chorus

We've come a long long way 
Maybe one day you'll see the light 
But don't let it die 
Don't let it fade away into the night 

Yesterdays come easy 
They're looking back at you 
The Sun will rise tomorrow 
There's nothing you can do 
It's the same old story 
Coming round again 
What is done is done now 
You know you can't hold back the rain 

Chorus


----------



## Kyle

(Hey man) oh leave me alone you know
(Hey man) oh Henry, get off the phone, I gotta
(Hey man) I gotta straighten my face
This mellow thighed chick just put my spine out of place

(Hey man) my schooldays insane
(Hey man) my work's down the drain
(Hey man) well she's a total blam-blam
She said she had to squeeze it but she..and then she..

Oh don't lean on me man, cause you can't afford the ticket
I'm back from Suffragette City
Oh don't lean on me man
Cause you ain't got time to check it
You know my Suffragette City
Is outta sight...she's all right

(Hey man) Ah Henry, don't be unkind, go away
(Hey man) I can't take you this time, no way
(Hey man) droogie don't crash here
There's only room for one and here she comes, here she comes

Oh don't lean on me man, cause you can't afford the ticket
I'm back on Suffragette City
Oh don't lean on me man
Cause you ain't got time to check it
You know my Suffragette City
Is outta sight...she's all right

Oh hit me! 

Oh don't lean on me man, cause you can't afford the ticket
I'm back from Suffragette City
Oh don't lean on me man
Cause you ain't got time to check it
You know my Suffragette City
Don't lean on me man, cause you can't afford the ticket
I'm back from Suffragette City
Oh don't lean on me man
Cause you ain't got time to check it
You know my Suffragette City
Is outta sight...she's all right

A Suffragette City, a Suffragette City
I'm back on Suffragette City, I'm back on Suffragette City
Ooo, Sufraggete city, ooo, Suffragette City
Oooh-how, Sufragette City, oooh-how, Sufragette, 

Ohhh, Wham Bam Thank You Ma'am!
A Suffragette City, a Suffragette City
Quite all right
A Suffragette City
Too fine
A Suffragette City, ooh, a Sufragette City
Oh, my Sufragette City, oh my Suffragette City
Oh, Suffragette
Suffragette!


----------



## Kyle

There's no time for us
There's no place for us
What is this thing that builds our dreams yet slips away 
from us

Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever....?

There's no chance for us
It's all decided for us
This world has only one sweet moment set aside for us

Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever?

Who dares to love forever?
When love must die

But touch my tears with your lips
Touch my world with your fingertips
And we can have forever
And we can love forever
Forever is our today
Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever?
Forever is our today

Who waits forever anyway?


----------



## Kyle

Just one year of love
Is better than a lifetime alone
One sentimental moment in your arms
Is like a shooting star right through my heart
It's always a rainy day without you
I'm a prisoner of love inside you -
I'm falling apart all around you - yeah
My heart cries out to your heart
I'm lonely but you can save me
My hand reaches for to your hand
I'm cold but you light the fire in me
My lips search for your lips
I'm hungry for your touch
There's so much left unspoken
And all I can do is surrender
To the moment just surrender

And no one ever told me that love would hurt so much
Oooh yes it hurts
And pain is so close to pleasure
And all I can do is surrender to your love
Just surrender to your love
Just one year of love
Is better than a lifetime alone
One sentimental moment in your arms
Is like a shooting star right through my heart
It's always a rainy day without you
I'm a prisoner of love inside you
I'm falling apart all around you
And all I can do is surrender


----------



## K_Jo

I want to say what horrible thread this reminds me of, but I'm afraid someone will resurrect it.


----------



## Kyle

Take comfort where you find it
whatever gets you through
Take comfort don't be blind to it
You must do what's a right for you

Every one at times must run for cover 
Don't you know you really can't be blamed
For in this you're just like any other
There's no need, no need to feel ashamed

Take comfort where you see it
Whatever makes it right
Take comfort when you need it
To help you through the night

By the way we live in our confusion
And the way that we misspend our youth 
By the time we're stripped of our illusions
We may find illusions are the truth


----------



## Kyle

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I want to say what horrible thread this reminds me of, but I'm afraid someone will resurrect it.


----------



## K_Jo

Kyle said:
			
		

>


----------



## Kyle

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


----------



## K_Jo

Kyle said:
			
		

>


:guitar:


----------



## Agee

When I was a little biddy boy
My grandma bought me a cute little toy
Two Silver bells on a string
She told me it was my ding-a-ling-a-ling

My Ding-A-Ling My Ding-A-Ling won't you play with My Ding-A-Ling 
My Ding-A-Ling My Ding-A-Ling won't you play with My Ding-A-Ling 

When I was little boy In Grammar school
Always went by the very best rule
But Evertime the bell would ring 
You'd catch me playing with my ding-a-ling

Once while climbing the garden wall,
Slipped and fell had a very bad fall
I fell so hard I heard birds sing,
But I held on to My ding-a-ling

Once while swimming cross turtle creek 
Man them snappers right at my feet
Sure was hard swimming cross that thing
with both hands holding my dingaling

Now this here song it ain't so bad
Prettiest little song that you ever had
And those of you who will not sing 
must be playing with your own Ding-a-ling


----------



## virgovictoria

Otis - "Try a Little Tenderness"

oh she may be weary
them young girls they do get wearied
wearing that same old miniskirt dress
but when she gets weary
you try a little tenderness
oh man that
un hunh
i know shes waiting
just anticipating
the thing that youl never never possess
no no no
but while she there waiting
try just a little bit of tenderness
thats all you got to do
now it might be a little bit sentimental no
but she has her greavs and care
but the soft words they are spoke so gentle
yeah yeah yeah
and it makes it easier to bear
oh she wont regret it
no no
them young girls they dont forget it
love is their whole happiness
yeah yeha yeah
but its all so easy
all you got to do is try
try a little tenderness
yeah
damn that hart (hard?)
all you got to do is know how to love her
you've got to
hold her
squeeze her
never leave her
now get to her
got got got to try a little tenderness
yeah yeah
lord have mercy now
all you got to do is take my advice
you've got to hold her
don't squeeze her
never leave her
you've got to hold her
and never
so you got to try a little tenderness
a little tenderness
a little tenderness
a little tenderness
you've got to
got to got to
you've gotta hold her
don't squeeze her
never leaver her
you got
got got got to
now now now
got got got to
try a little tenderness
ye


----------



## justin anemone

*This one's really gettin' to me today...*

"Hold me close up Tony Danza...

Count the head lice on the highway...."


----------



## Agee

The first time ever I saw your face I thought the sun rose in your eyes And the moon and stars were the gifts you gave To the dark and the empty skies, my love, To the dark and the empty skies. The first time ever I kissed your mouth And felt your heart beat close to mine Like the trembling heart of a captive bird That was there at my command, my love That was there at my command. And the first time ever I lay with you I felt your heart so close to mine And I knew our joy would fill the earth And last till the end of time my love It would last till the end of time my love The first time ever I saw your face, your face, your face, your face</PRE>


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> oh she may be weary
> them young girls they do get wearied
> wearing that same old miniskirt dress


She may be wooly
Sometimes girls get wooly
Cause of all the stress....


----------



## Agee

Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Black betty had a child (bam-ba-lam)
The damn thing gone wild (bam-ba-lam)
She said, "i'm worryin' outta mind" (bam-ba-lam)
The damn thing gone blind (bam-ba-lam)
I said oh, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)

Oh, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
She really gets me high (bam-ba-lam)
You know that's no lie (bam-ba-lam)
She's so rock steady (bam-ba-lam)
And she's always ready (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)

Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
She's from birmingham (bam-ba-lam)
Way down in alabam' (bam-ba-lam)
Well, she's shakin' that thing (bam-ba-lam)
Boy, she makes me sing (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty bam-ba-lam


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> Black betty had a child (bam-ba-lam)
> The damn thing gone wild (bam-ba-lam)
> She said, "i'm worryin' outta mind" (bam-ba-lam)
> The damn thing gone blind (bam-ba-lam)
> I said oh, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> 
> Oh, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> She really gets me high (bam-ba-lam)
> You know that's no lie (bam-ba-lam)
> She's so rock steady (bam-ba-lam)
> And she's always ready (bam-ba-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> 
> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> She's from birmingham (bam-ba-lam)
> Way down in alabam' (bam-ba-lam)
> Well, she's shakin' that thing (bam-ba-lam)
> Boy, she makes me sing (bam-ba-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
> Whoa, black betty bam-ba-lam



I FREAKING LOVE THAT SONG - Reminds me of the movie "Blow" with Johnny Depp!  Yummy!


----------



## vraiblonde

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Want some whiskey in your water?
> Sugar in your tea?
> What's all these crazy questions they're askin' me?


  I love Three Dog Night

Just an old fashioned love song playing on the radio
And wrapped around the music is the sound of someone promising they'll never go

You swear you've heard it before as it slowly rambles on and on 
No need in bringing 'em back 'cause they've never really gone

Just an old fashioned love song
Coming down in three part harmony
Just an old fashioned love song
One I'm sure they wrote for you and me

To weave our dream upon and listen to each evening when the lights are low
To underscore our love affair with tenderness and feelings that we've come to know

You swear you've heard it before as it slowly rambles on and on 
No need in bringing 'em back 'cause they've never really gone

Just an old fashioned love song
Coming down in three part harmony
Just an old fashioned love song
One I'm sure they wrote for you and me


----------



## vraiblonde

Wally’s getting’ anxious thinkin’ ’bout tonight
Bruce is all spiffy lookin’ wicked lookin’ right
Eddie’s getting’ spruced
And Donna’s getting’ loose
Theyre passin’ round the bottle
And they’re gettin’ good and juiced

B.G.’s winin’ dinin’ checkin’ talent at the club
Skippers hauntin’ second lookin’ forward to his rub
The busters from the country
And the hitters from the shop
Everybody wants to do the horizontal bop

Someone bring the records
Someone get the brew
Someone get a house
Buddy we’ll know what to do
Someone tell the ladies
Someone make a deal
If we can’t find a house
Then someone better find a field

Grass is good as carpet
Anyplace is fine
Its time to get to rockin’
Babe it’s time to make it shine
Tell ’em we’ll be dancin’
Dancin’ till we drop
It’s time to get down and do the horizontal bop

Theyre fillin’ up the corners
Theyre fillin’ up the streets
You can feel the tension
You can almost feel the heat
The music’s gettin’ louder
The beat’s gittin’ fast
Summers finally made it
Yeah it’s finally here at last

The pony cars are cruisin’ on Woodward Avenue
Go and try to pass’em
They’ll smoke you if you do
The whole town’s shakin’ from the bottom to the top
Everybody wants to do the horizontal bop

The busters from the country
And the hitters from the shop
Everybody wants to do the horizontal bop
Tell ’em we’ll be dancin’
Dancin’ till we drop
Everybody wants to do the horizontal bop


----------



## Agee

Jeremiah was a bull frog 

Was a good friend of mine 
I never understood a single word he said 

But I helped him a-drink his wine 

And he always had some mighty fine wine 

Singing 

Joy to the world 

All the boys and girls, now 

Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea 

Joy to you and me 

If I were the King of the world 

Tell you what I'd do 

I'd throw away the cars and the bars and the wars 

And make sweet love to you 

Sing it now 

Joy to the world 

All the boys and girls 

Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea 

Joy to you and me 

You know I love the ladies 

Love to have my fun 

I'm a high night flier and a rainbow rider 

And a straight-shooting son of a gun 

I said a straight-shooting son of a gun 

Joy to the world 

All the boys and girls 

Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea 

Joy to you and me


----------



## vraiblonde

You know she likes to take me dancin' on the outskirts of town
Where the music's turned up and the lights are turned down
Shakin' shakin' shakin' on the dance dance floor
Crowd crowd screamin' screamin' more more more

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place
She's got it stacked to the ceilin' got it stickin' in your face
Ya know my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train

Johnny's in the back room suckin' on his gin
Police are at the front door screamin' let me in
Go go go go dancer's busy showin' off her chest
She don't know what she's doin' but she tries to do her best

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place
She's got it stacked to the ceilin' got it stickin' in your face
Ya know my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train

Baby likes to rock it - Baby likes a rocket
Baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place
She's got it stacked to the ceilin' got it stickin' in your face
Baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train

She said her name was 'emergency' and asked to see my gun
Said her telephone number was 911
Got brother Jimmy on the TV, killer on the stereo
She said if you want to get it, you got to let it go

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place
She's got it stacked to the ceilin' got it stickin' in your face
Ya know baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train

Baby likes to rock it - Baby likes a rocket
Baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train

She got the boogie woogie woogie spread all over the place
She's got it stacked to the ceilin' got it stickin' in your face
Ya know my baby likes to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train


----------



## vraiblonde

I eat cannibal 
Feed on animal 
Your love is so edible to me 
I eat cannibals 
I eat cannibal 
It's incredible 
You bring out the animal in me 
I eat cannibals 

What can you do 
You're in a stew 
Hot pot cook it up 
I'm never gonna stop 
Fancy a bite 
My appetite 
Yum yum gee it's fun 
Banging on a different drum 

I eat cannibal 
Feed on animal 
Your love is so edible to me 
I eat cannibals 
I eat cannibal 
It's incredible 
You bring out the animal in me 
I eat cannibals 

I like a spice 
Tasty and nice 
Roastin, vitamin 
Forget the dietin' 
Mmm such a dish 
I can't resist 
Healthy recipe 
What you got is good for me 

All I wanna do 
Make a meal of you 
We are what we eat 
You're my kind of meat 

Got a hunger for your love 
(Hot pot cook it up, I'm never gonna stop) 
It's all I'm thinkin' of 
(Yum yum gee it's fun, I'm banging on a drum) 
Give the world a bone 
(Roastin vitamin, forget the dietin') 
I got steak at home 
(I eat cannibals) 

I eat cannibal 
Feed on animal 
Your love is so edible to me 
I eat cannibals 
I eat cannibal 
It's incredible 
You bring out the animal in me 
I eat cannibals 

Roastin', toastin', you're the one I'm boastin' 
Eat me, eat you, incredibly delicious too 
Gourmet, flambe, serve you up an entree 
Intake, home bake, you're the icing on the cake 

Eat me, eat you, incredibly delicious too 
Gourmet, flambe, serve you up an entree 
Intake, home bake, you're the icing on the cake 
Full up, can't stop, dicing on a chop chop


----------



## vraiblonde

When I'm walkin' I strut my stuff
And I'm so strung out
Well I'm high as a kite, I just might
Stop to check you out

Let me go on
Like a blister in the sun
Let me go on
Big hands, I know you're the one

Body and beats, I stain my sheets
I don't even know why
My girlfriend, she's at the end
She is starting to cry

Let me go on
Like a blister in the sun
Let me go on
Big hands, I know you're the one


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> When I'm walkin' I strut my stuff
> And I'm so strung out
> Well I'm high as a kite, I just might
> Stop to check you out
> 
> Let me go on
> Like a blister in the sun
> Let me go on
> Big hands, I know you're the one
> 
> Body and beats, I stain my sheets
> I don't even know why
> My girlfriend, she's at the end
> She is starting to cry
> 
> Let me go on
> Like a blister in the sun
> Let me go on
> Big hands, I know you're the one


----------



## Agee

Well, on a train, I met a dame, 
She rather handsome, we kind looked the same 
She was pretty, from New York City 
I'm walkin' down that old fair lane, 
I'm in heat, I'm in love, 
But I just couldn't tell her so 
I said, train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
With a "heave!", and a "ho!" 
But I just couldn't tell her so, no, no, no 
Well, get along, sweet little woman get along 
On your way, get along, sweet little woman get along 
On your way, 
I'm in heat, I'm in love, 
But I just couldn't tell her so, no, no, no 
Well, on a train, I met a dame, 
She rather handsome, we kind looked the same 
She was pretty, from New York City 
I'm walkin' down that old fair lane, 
I'm in heat, I'm in love, 
But I just couldn't tell her so 
I said, train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
With a "heave!", and a "ho!" 
But I just couldn't tell her so, no, no, no 
Well, get along, sweet little woman get along 
On your way, get along, sweet little woman get along 
On your way, 
I'm in heat, I'm in love, 
But I just couldn't tell her 
Well, we made a stop in Albequerque 
She must'a thought I was a real cool jerk 
Got off the train, and put her hands up 
Lookin' so good I couldn't let her go 
But I just couldn't tell her so 
I said, train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
Train kept a-rollin' all night long 
I'm in heat, I'm in love, 
But I just couldn't tell her


----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> (Hey man) oh leave me alone you know
> (Hey man) oh Henry, get off the phone, I gotta
> (Hey man) I gotta straighten my face
> This mellow thighed chick just put my spine out of place
> 
> (Hey man) my schooldays insane
> (Hey man) my work's down the drain
> (Hey man) well she's a total blam-blam
> She said she had to squeeze it but she..and then she..
> 
> Oh don't lean on me man, cause you can't afford the ticket
> I'm back from Suffragette City
> Oh don't lean on me man
> Cause you ain't got time to check it
> You know my Suffragette City
> Is outta sight...she's all right
> 
> (Hey man) Ah Henry, don't be unkind, go away
> (Hey man) I can't take you this time, no way
> (Hey man) droogie don't crash here
> There's only room for one and here she comes, here she comes
> 
> Oh don't lean on me man, cause you can't afford the ticket
> I'm back on Suffragette City
> Oh don't lean on me man
> Cause you ain't got time to check it
> You know my Suffragette City
> Is outta sight...she's all right
> 
> Oh hit me!
> 
> Oh don't lean on me man, cause you can't afford the ticket
> I'm back from Suffragette City
> Oh don't lean on me man
> Cause you ain't got time to check it
> You know my Suffragette City
> Don't lean on me man, cause you can't afford the ticket
> I'm back from Suffragette City
> Oh don't lean on me man
> Cause you ain't got time to check it
> You know my Suffragette City
> Is outta sight...she's all right
> 
> A Suffragette City, a Suffragette City
> I'm back on Suffragette City, I'm back on Suffragette City
> Ooo, Sufraggete city, ooo, Suffragette City
> Oooh-how, Sufragette City, oooh-how, Sufragette,
> 
> Ohhh, Wham Bam Thank You Ma'am!
> A Suffragette City, a Suffragette City
> Quite all right
> A Suffragette City
> Too fine
> A Suffragette City, ooh, a Sufragette City
> Oh, my Sufragette City, oh my Suffragette City
> Oh, Suffragette
> Suffragette!


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=400 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%">[font=Geneva, MS Sans Serif][size=-2]Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl 
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl 

[size=-2]I could escape this feeling, with my China Girl
I feel a wreck without my, little China Girl
I hear her heart beating, loud as thunder
Saw the stars crashing[/size]

[size=-2]I'm a mess without my, little China Girl
Wake up mornings where's my, little China Girl
I hear heart's beating, loud as thunder
I saw they stars crashing down[/size]

[size=-2]I feel a-tragic like I'm Marlon Brando
When I look at my China Girl
I could pretend that nothing really meant too much
When I look at my China Girl[/size]

[size=-2]I stumble into town just like a sacred cow
Visions of swastikas in my head
Plans for everyone
It's in the white of my eyes[/size]

[size=-2]My little China Girl
You shouldn't mess with me
I'll ruin everything you are
I'll give you television
I'll give you eyes of blue
I'll give you man who wants to rule the world[/size]

[size=-2]And when I get excited
My little China Girl says
Oh baby just you shut your mouth
She says ... sh
She says
She says[/size]

[size=-2]And when I get excited
My little China Girl says
Oh baby just you shut your mouth
And when I get excited
My little China Girl says
Oh baby just you shut your mouth
She says ... sh
She says

Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl 
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl 
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl 
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl 
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl[/size]

[/size][/font]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## vraiblonde

Billion dollar baby 
Rubber little lady, slicker than a weasel 
Grimy as an alley, loves me like no other lover 

Billion dollar baby 
Rubber little monster, baby, I adore you 
Man or woman living couldn't love me like you, baby 

We go dancing nightly in the attic 
While the moon is rising in the sky 
If I'm too rough, tell me 
I'm so scared your little head will come off in my hands

Billion dollar baby 
I got you in the dimestore 
No other little girl could ever hold you 
Any tighter, any tighter than me, baby 

Billion dollar baby 
Reckless like a gambler, million dollar maybe 
Foaming like a dog that's been infected by the rabies

We go dancing nightly in the attic 
While the moon is rising the sky 
If I'm too rough, tell me 
I'm so scared your little head will come off in my hands 

Million dollar baby 
Billion dollar baby 
Trillion dollar baby 
Zillion dollar baby


----------



## Agee

They pulled in just behind the fridge
He lays her down, he frowns
Gee my life’s a funny thing, am I still too young? 
He kissed her then and there
She took his ring, took his babies
It took him minutes, took her nowhere
Heaven knows, she’d have taken anything, but

All night
She wants the young american
Young american, young american, she wants the young american
All right
She wants the young american

Scanning life through the picture windows
She finds the slinky vagabond
He coughs as he passes her ford mustang, but
Heaven forbid, she’ll take anything
But the freak, and his type, all for nothing
He misses a step and cuts his hand, but
Showing nothing, he swoops like a song
She cries where have all papa’s heroes gone? 

All night
She wants the young american
Young american, young american, she wants the young american
All right
She wants the young american

All the way from washington
Her bread-winner begs off the bathroom floor
We live for just these twenty years
Do we have to die for the fifty more? 

All night
He wants the young american
Young american, young american, he wants the young american
All right
He wants the young american

Do you remember, your president nixon? 
Do you remember, the bills you have to pay
Or even yesterday

Have you been an un-american? 
Just you and your idol singing falsetto ’bout
Leather, leather everywhere, and
Not a myth left from the ghetto
Well, well, well, would you carry a razor
In case, just in case of depression
Sit on your hands on a bus of survivors
Blushing at all the afro-sheilas
Ain’t that close to love? 
Well, ain’t that poster love? 
Well, it ain’t that barbie doll
Her heart’s been broken just like you have

And
All night
You want the young american
Young american, young american, you want the young american
All right
You want the young american

You ain’t a pimp and you ain’t a hustler
A pimp’s got a cadi and a lady got a chrysler
Black’s got respect, and white’s got his soul train
Mama’s got cramps, and look at your hands ache
I heard the news today, oh boy
I got a suite and you got defeat
Ain’t there a man you can say no more? 
And, ain’t there a woman I can sock on the jaw? 
And, ain’t there a child I can hold without judging? 
Ain’t there a pen that will write before they die? 
Ain’t you proud that you’ve still got faces? 
Ain’t there one damn song that can make me
Break down and cry? 

All night
I want the young american
Young american, young american, I want the young american
All right
I want the young american
Young american
Young american, young american, I want the young american
(I want with you, I want with you want)
All right
(you want it, I want you you, you want i, I want you want)
Young american, young american, I want the young american (I want to want, to want, to want , to want i, I want you)
All right
(lord I wanted the young american)
(young american)
Young american, young american
I want the young american
Mmmmmm mmm


----------



## vraiblonde

Airgasm said:
			
		

> All night
> She wants the young american


  I'm getting that from iTunes right now!


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'm getting that from iTunes right now!


Love that song!


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:
			
		

> But Oz never did give nothing to the Tin Man
> That he didn't, didn't already have


I'm getting that one, too!  I love me some America and I don't have a single CD by them.


----------



## vraiblonde

*One more...*

When the moon is in the seventh house
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars

This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius
Age of Aquarius
Aquarius
Aquarius

Harmony and understanding
Sympathy and trust abounding
No more falsehoods or derision
Golden living dreams of visions
Mystic crystal revelation
And the mind's true liberation
Aquarius
Aquarius


Thanks to you guys I've spent a fortune at iTunes tonight.   But I did not buy ^that^


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You, you got what I need but you say he's just a friend
> And you say he's just a friend, oh baby


----------



## virgovictoria

All Saints - "Lady Marmalade"

Hey sister
Go sister
Soul sister
Go sister

Do you fancy an ahh
Hit it in the sack
Yes my kitty cat is all that, 
And then some,
You are the one 
Gotta represent, gotta go the whole run
We could play all night, gotta do it right
Snuggle up, hunddle up, nice and tight
My place or yours, gotta be raw
Don't really matter once we get through the door

Coochy Coochy Ya Ya Da Da
Coochy Coochy Ya Ya Da Da
Mocha choca lota ya ya
Where'd you think you're sleeping tonight?

Voulez vous coucher aver moi, ce soir
Voulez vous coucher aver moi
Voulez vous coucher aver moi
Voulez vous coucher aver moi

Now come on and share all your deep fantasies
I'm asking, not telling, you please
Show me all night you can do me right
Take me where I wanna be
And I'll be singing

Coochy Coochy Ya Ya Da Da
Coochy Coochy Ya Ya Da Da
Mocha choca lota ya ya
Where'd you think you're sleeping tonight?

Voulez vous coucher aver moi, ce soir
Voulez vous coucher aver moi
Voulez vous coucher aver moi
Voulez vous coucher aver moi

Mocha choca lata Haa
Coucher c'est soir
Wrong wrong, that's right
Bring it on, daddy, it's the bedroom fight
Gonna head for your drawers
And pull 'em off fast
Gonna get wet, are you ready yet?
On your marks, get set

Voulez vous coucher aver moi, ce soir
Voulez vous coucher aver moi
Voulez vous coucher aver moi
Voulez vous coucher aver moi


----------



## Scrappy

I feel like dancing.    

Great song Victoria


----------



## Kyle

I waited 'til I saw the sun
I don't know why I didn't come
I left you by the house of fun
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come

When I saw the break of day 
I wished that I could fly away
Instead of kneeling in the sand
Catching teardrops in my hand

My heart is drenched in wine
You'll be on my mind
Forever

Out across the endless sea
I would die in ecstasy
But I'll be a bag of bones
Driving down the road alone

My heart is drenched in wine
You'll be on my mind
Forever

Something has to make you run
I don't know why I didn't come
I feel as empty as a drum
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come


----------



## Kyle

Fly me to the moon
Let me play amoung the stars
Let me see what spring is like
On jupiter and mars

In other words, hold my hand
In other words, baby kiss me

Fill my heart with song and
Let me sing for ever more
You are all I long for
All I worship and adore

In other words, please be true
In other words, I love you.

Fill my heart with song
Let me sing for ever more
You are all I long for
All I worship and Adore

In other words, please be truuuuuuuuuuuue
In other wordssss
In other wordsss, IIIII looooovvveee you


----------



## Kyle

Well I'm just outa school
Like I'm real real cool
Gotta dance like a fool
Got the message that I gotta be
A wild one
Ooh yeah I'm a wild one

Gotta break it loose
Gonna keep 'em movin' wild
Gonna keep a swingin' baby
I'm a real wild child

Well, I'm a real wild one
An' I like a wild fun
In a world gone crazy
Everything seems hazy
I'm a wild one
Ooh yeah I'm a wild one

Gotta break it loose
Gonna keep 'em movin' wild
Gonna keep a swingin' baby
I'm a real wild child

Well I'm just outa school
Like I'm real real cool
Gotta dance like a fool
Got the message that I gotta be
A wild one
Ooh yeah I'm a wild one

Gotta break it loose
Gonna keep 'em movin' wild
Gonna keep a swingin' baby
I'm a real wild child

I'm a wild one 
Ooh yeah 
I'm a wild one 
Oh yeah
I'm a wild one
Oh baby
I'm a wild one

Gotta break it loose
Gonna keep 'em movin' wild
Gonna keep a swingin' baby
I'm a real wild child


----------



## Kyle

She was there at the bar, she heard my guitar
She was long and tall, she was the queen of them all
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

She was dark and discreet, she was light on her feet
We went up to her room and she lowered the boom
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

(Bridge 1)
Down below they danced and sang in the street
While up above the walls were steaming with heat
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

I was feeling no pain, feeling good in my brain
I looked in her eyes, they were full of surprise
Last night, talking about last night
Last night, talking about last night

(Bridge 2)
I asked her to marry me she smiled and pulled out a knife
The party's just beginning she said, it's your money or you life
Last night, talking about last night
Last night, talking about last night

Now I'm back at the bar, she went a little too far
She done me wrong, all I got is this song
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night


----------



## Kyle

Been beat up and battered 'round
Been sent up, and I've been shot down
You're the best thing that I've ever found
Handle me with care

Reputations changeable
Situations tolerable
Baby, you're adorable
Handle me with care

(Chorus)
I'm so tired of being lonely
I still have some love to give
Won't you show me that you really care

(Bridge)
Everybody's got somebody to lean on
Put your body next to mine, and dream on

I've been fobbed off, and I've been fooled
I've been robbed and ridiculed
In day care centers and night schools
Handle me with care

Been stuck in airports, terrorized
Sent to meetings, hypnotized
Overexposed, commercialized
Hand me with care

(Chorus)

(Bridge)

I've been uptight and made a mess
But I'll clean it up myself, I guess
Oh, the sweet smell of success
Handle me with care


----------



## Kyle

Spinning, laughing, dancing to
her favorite song
A little girl with nothing wrong
Is all alone

Eyes wide open
Always hoping for the sun
And she'll sing her song to anyone
that comes along

Fragile as a leaf in autumn
Just fallin' to the ground
Without a sound

Crooked little smile on her face
Tells a tale of grace
That's all her own

Fragile as a leaf in autumn
Just fallin' to the ground
Without a sound

Spinning, laughing, dancing to her favorite song
A little girl with nothing wrong
And she's all alone


----------



## Stang Girl

This is my wedding song!!!!!!!! 


Greatest Story Ever Told

by Oliver James

Thank you for this moment
I've gotta say how beautiful you are
Of all the hopes and dreams I could've prayed for
Here you are 

If I could have one dance forever
I would take you by the hand
Tonight it's you and I together
I'm so glad I'm your man 

And if I lived a thousand years
You know I never could explain
The way I lost my heart to you that day
But if destiny decided I should look the other way
Then the world would never know
The greatest story ever told
And did I tell you that I love you tonight? 

I don't hear the music
When I'm lookin' in your eyes
But I feel the rhythm of your body
Close to mine
It's the way we touch that sends me
It's the way we'll always be
Your kiss, your pretty smile, you know I'd die for
Oh baby, you're all I need 

And if I lived a thousand years
You know I never could explain
The way I lost my heart to you that day
But if destiny decided I should look the other way
Then the world would never know
The greatest story ever told
And did I tell you that I love you?
Just how much I really need you? 

Did I tell you that I love you tonight? Tonight... 

And if I lived a thousand years
You know I never could explain
The way I lost my heart to you that day
But if destiny decided I should look the other way
Then the world would never know
The greatest story ever told
And did I tell you that I love you?
Just how much I really need you? 

Did I tell you that I love you tonight?


----------



## virgovictoria

Okay, my wedding song...  But not the traditional/what you would think...  My dad died the year before I got married.  My brother gave me away...  The one that was my "keeper" as we were growing up...  This was the "Father/Daughter Dance" song...  you get my drift..  

Garth Brooks - "If Tomorrow Never Comes"

Sometimes late at night
I lie awake and watch her sleeping
She’s lost in peaceful dreams
So I turn out the lights and lay there in the dark
And the thought crosses my mind
If I never wake up in the morning
Would she ever doubt the way I feel
About her in my heart

(chorus)

If tomorrow never comes
Will she know how much I loved her
Did I try in every way to show her every day
That she’s my only one
And if my time on earth were through
And she must face the world without me
Is the love I gave her in the past
Gonna be enough to last
If tomorrow never comes
’cause I’ve lost loved ones in my life
Who never knew how much I loved them
Now I live with the regret
That my true feelings for them never were revealed
So I made a promise to myself
To say each day how much she means to me
And avoid that circumstance
Where there’s no second chance to tell her how I feel

*chorus*


----------



## Stang Girl

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Okay, my wedding song...  But not the traditional/what you would think...  My dad died the year before I got married.  My brother gave me away...  The one that was my "keeper" as we were growing up...  This was the "Father/Daughter Dance" song...  you get my drift..
> 
> Garth Brooks - "If Tomorrow Never Comes"
> 
> Sometimes late at night
> I lie awake and watch her sleeping
> She’s lost in peaceful dreams
> So I turn out the lights and lay there in the dark
> And the thought crosses my mind
> If I never wake up in the morning
> Would she ever doubt the way I feel
> About her in my heart
> 
> (chorus)
> 
> If tomorrow never comes
> Will she know how much I loved her
> Did I try in every way to show her every day
> That she’s my only one
> And if my time on earth were through
> And she must face the world without me
> Is the love I gave her in the past
> Gonna be enough to last
> If tomorrow never comes
> ’cause I’ve lost loved ones in my life
> Who never knew how much I loved them
> Now I live with the regret
> That my true feelings for them never were revealed
> So I made a promise to myself
> To say each day how much she means to me
> And avoid that circumstance
> Where there’s no second chance to tell her how I feel
> 
> *chorus*


 That is a good song!!!! Sorry for your loss , I am having trouble finding a song for my stepdad and I.


----------



## Stang Girl

Good Song Kwillia!!!!!!


----------



## AC/DC

ARTIST: Bob Seger
TITLE: Turn the Page


On a long and lonesome highway
East of Omaha
You can listen to the engine
Moanin' out as one long song
You can think about the woman
Or the girl you knew the night before


But your thoughts will soon be wandering
The way they always do
When you're riding sixteen hours
And there's nothing much to do
And you don't feel much like riding
You just wish the trip was through

Say...
{Refrain}
Here I am, on the road again
There I am, up on the stage
Here I go, playing star again
There I go, turn the page


Well, you walk into a restaurant
Strung out from the road
And you feel the eyes upon you
As you're shaking off the cold
You pretend it doesn't bother you
But you just want to explode

Most times you can't hear 'em talk
Other times you can
Oh, the same old clichés
Is that a woman or a man
And you always seem outnumbered
You don't dare make a stand

{Refrain}

Out there in the spotlight
You're a million miles away
Every ounce of energy
You try to give away
As the sweat pours out your body
Like the music that you play

Later in the evening
As you lie awake in bed
With the echoes from the amplifiers
Ringing in your head
You smoke the day's last cigarette
Rememb'rin' what she said

Ah...
{Refrain}

Here I am, on the road again
There I am, up on the stage
Here I go, playing star again
There I go, there I go


----------



## Kyle

Mother earth has changed since i was a child
The east is a beast and the west is really wild
And the headlines say the end looks grim
And the future don't look so bright

You can't even open your mailbox, you can't take the plane
And everybody'lookin'for somebody to blame
I think I'm gonna let the president
Save this ol' world tonight

I'll light us a fire
And she'll turn off the news
We'll open a cold one and shake these blues

(chorus)
It's all good
It's alright
I'm gonna sit here with my baby all night
And let the troubles of this world 
Roll on by us like they should
It's all cool
It's ok
We've got everything going our way
Can't complain if we're alright
It's all good

I'm just a ragular Joe, with a beautiful girl
Just gettin by in a day-to-day world
We ain't got a lot, but we don't need anything

Covered in kises, surrounded by love
Showered with blessings from up above
When you'r sittin' on top of the world, man we got everything

we live out here in the country
Where the workin' class do
We've got our health and our happiness too

(chorus)

No can't complain 'cause we're alright
And it's all good


----------



## Agee

Come a little bit closer
Hear what I have to say
Just like children sleepin’
We could dream this night away.

But there’s a full moon risin’
Let’s go dancin’ in the light
We know where the music’s playin’
Let’s go out and feel the night.

Because I’m still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because I’m still in love with you
On this harvest moon.

When we were strangers
I watched you from afar
When we were lovers
I loved you with all my heart.

But now it’s gettin’ late
And the moon is climbin’ high
I want to celebrate
See it shinin’ in your eye.

Because I’m still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because I’m still in love with you
On this harvest moon.


----------



## Agee

I remember standing on the corner at midnight
Trying to get my courage up
There was this long lovely dancer in a little club downtown
I loved to watch her do her stuff
Through the long lonely nights she filled my sleep
Her body softly swaying to that smoky beat
Down on mainstreet

In the pool halls, the hustlers and the losers
I used to watch ’em through the glass
Well I’d stand outside at closing time
Just to watch her walk on past
Unlike all the other ladies, she looked so young and sweet
As she made her way alone down that empty street
Down on mainstreet

And sometimes even now, when I’m feeling lonely and beat
I drift back in time and I find my feet
Down on mainstreet
Down on mainstreet


----------



## virgovictoria

Ray Charles - "You Don't Know Me"  :mademecrytoday: - sad he died

(feat. Diana Krall) 

You give your hand to me 
And then you say, "Hello." 
And I can hardly speak, 
My heart is beating so. 
And anyone can tell 
You think you know me well. 
Well, you don't know me. 
(no you don't know me) 
No you don't know the one 
Who dreams of you at night; 
And longs to kiss your lips 
And longs to hold you tight 
Oh I'm just a friend. 
That's all I've ever been. 
Cause you don't know me. 
(no you don't know me) 
For I never knew the art of making love, 
Though my heart aches with love for you. 
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by. 
A chance that you might love me too. 
(love me too) 
You give your hand to me, 
And then you say, "Goodbye." 
I watched you walk away, 
Beside the lucky guy 
Oh, you'll never ever know 
The one who loved you so. 
Well, you don't know me 
(For I never knew the art of making love, ) 
(Though my heart aches with love for you. ) 
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by. 
A chance that you might love me too. 
(love me too) 
Oh, you give your hand to me, 
And then you say, "Goodbye." 
I watched you walk away, 
Beside the lucky guy 
Oh, you'll never ever know 
The one who loved you so. 
Well, you don't know me 
(you don't love me, you don't know me)


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment -->*When I get older losing my hair many years from now
Will you still be sending me a valentine,
Birthday greetings, bottle of wine?
If I'd been out til quarter to three would you lock the door?
Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty-four?

Oh, you'll be older too - Ah
And if you say the word, I could stay with you

I could be handy mending a fuse when your lights have gone
You can knit a sweater by the fireside,
Sunday mornings, go for a ride
Doing the garden, digging the weeds, who could ask for more?
Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty-four?

Every summer we could rent a cottage in the Isle of White,
If it's not too dear
We shall skrimp and save, grandchildren at your knees,
Vera, Chuck, and Dave

Send me a postcard, drop me a line stating point of view
Indicate precisely what you mean to say,
Yours sincerely, wasting away
Give me an answer, fill in a form, mine forevermore
Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty-four?*


----------



## cattitude

*Dear Otter*

<!--StartFragment --> 

We've been together since way back when 
Sometimes I never want to see you again 
But I want you to know, after all these years 
You're still the one I want whisperin' in my ear 

You're still the one I want to talk to in bed 
Still the one that turns my head 
We're still having fun, and you're still the one 

I looked at your face every day 
But I never saw it 'til I went away 
When winter came, I just wanted to go 
Deep in the desert, I longed for the snow 

You're still the one that makes me laugh 
Still the one that's my better half 
We're still having fun, and you're still the one 

You're still the one that makes me strong 
Still the one I want to take along 
We're still having fun, and you're still the one 

Changing, our love is going gold 
Even though we grow old, it grows new 

You're still the one that I love to touch 
Still the one and I can't get enough 
We're still having fun, and you're still the one 

You're still the one who can scratch my itch 
Still the one and I wouldn't switch 
We're still having fun, and you're still the one 

You are still the one that makes me shout 
Still the one that I dream about 
We're still having fun, and you're still the one...


----------



## vraiblonde

One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Waitin' for the train that goes home, sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Whoooo do you love? I hope it's me
I've been a changin', as you can plainly see
I felt the joy and I learned about the pain that my momma said
If I should choose to make a part of me, it would surely strike me dead

Now I'm one toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

I'm waitin' for the train that goes home, sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

I sail away a country mile,
Now I'm returnin' showin' off my smile
I met all the girls and loved myself a few, and to my surprise
Like everything else I've been through, it opened up my eyes

And now I'm one toke over the line, sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Don't you just know I"m just waitin' for the train that goes home, sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line


----------



## otter

Truckin' - got my chips cashed in
Keep Truckin - like the doodah man
Together - more or less in line
Just keep Truckin on

Arrows of neon and flashing marquees out on Main Street
Chicago, New York, Detroit it's all on the same street
Your typical city involved in a typical daydream
Hang it up and see what tomorrow brings

Dallas - got a soft machine
Houston - too close to New Orleans
New York - got the ways and means
but just won't let you be

Most of the cats you meet on the street speak of True Love
Most of the time they're sittin and cryin at home
One of these days they know they gotta get goin
out of the door and down to the street all alone

Truckin - like the doodah man
once told me you got to play your hand
sometime - the cards ain't worth a dime
if you don't lay em down

Sometimes the light's all shining on me
Other times I can barely see
Lately it occurs to me
What a long strange trip it's been

What in the world ever became of sweet Jane?
She lost her sparkle, you know she isn't the same
Living on reds, vitamin C and cocaine
all a friend can say is "ain't it a shame"

Truckin' -- up to Buffalo
Been thinkin - you got to mellow slow
Takes time - you pick a place to go
and just keep Truckin on

Sitting and staring out of a hotel window
Got a tip they're gonna kick the door in again
I'd like to get some sleep before I travel
but if you got a warrant I guess you're gonna come in

Busted - down on Bourbon Street
Set up - like a bowling pin
Knocked down - it gets to wearing thin
They just won't let you be

You're sick of hanging around and you'd like to travel
Tired of travel, you want to settle down
I guess they can't revoke your soul for trying
Get out of the door - light out and look all around

Sometimes the light's all shining on me
Other times I can barely see
Lately it occurs to me
what a long strange trip it's been

Truckin - I'm goin home
Whoa-oh baby, back where I belong
Back home - sit down and patch my bones
and get back Truckin on


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment --> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ooo wah, ooo wah cool, cool kitty
Tell us about the boy from New York City
Ooo wah, ooo wah c'mon kitty
Tell us about the boy from New York City

He's kind of tall
He's really fine
Some day I hope to make him mine, all mine
And he's neat
And oh so sweet
And just the way he looked at me
He swept me off my feet
Ooo whee, you ought to come and see
How he walks
And how he talks

Ooo wah, ooo wah cool, cool kitty
Tell us about the boy from New York City

He's really down
And he's no clown
He has the finest penthouse I've ever seen in town
And he's cute
In his mohair suit
And he keeps his pockets full of spending loot
Ooo whee, say you ought to come and see
His dueling scar
And brand new car

Every time he says he loves me
Chills run down my spine
Every time he wants to kiss me
He makes me feel so fine
Ooo wah, ooo wah cool, cool kitty
Tell us about the boy from New York City

Well he can dance
(He can dance, take a chance with a little ro-)
And make romance
(mance baby, cause he's a looker)
That's when I feel in love 
With just one glance
(He's sweet talking and cool)

He was shy 
And so was I
And now I know I'll never, ever say goodbye
Ooo whee, say you ought to come and see
He's the most
From coast to coast

Ooo wah, ooo wah cool, cool kitty
Tell us about the boy from New York City
Ooo wah, ooo wah c'mon kitty
Tell us about the boy from New York City
[/font]


----------



## virgovictoria

Virgil Caine is the name, I served on the Dansyl Train
So much cavalry came and tore up the tracks again
In the summer of sixty-five we were hungry just barely alive
By May the tenth Richmond had fell it's a time I remember so well

The night they drove old Dixie down and the bells were ringin'
The night they drove old Dixie down and the people were singin'
They went la na na na na na la na na na na na na na

Back home in Tennessee my wife called out for me
Say Virgil come quick and see there goes Robert E Lee
I don't mind choppin' wood and I don't care if da money ain't good
You take what you need and save the rest but they should never have taken the very best



The night they drove old Dixie down and the bells were ringin'
The night they drove old Dixie down and the people were singin'
They went la na na na na na la na na na na na na na

Like my father before me he was a workin' man
Like my brother above me he took a rebel's stand
He was just eighteen proud and brave when a Yankee laid him in his grave
I swear by the blood beneath my feet you can't raise a Caine back up when he's in defeat

The night they drove old Dixie down and the bells were ringin'
The night they drove old Dixie down and the people were singin'
They went la na na na na na la na na na na na na na

The night they drove old Dixie down and the bells were ringin'
The night they drove old Dixie down and the people were singin'
They went la na na na na na la na na na na na na na..................


----------



## virgovictoria

Elton John - "Get Back Honky Cat"

When I look back boy I must have been green
Bopping in the country, fishing in a stream
Looking for an answer trying to find a sign
Until I saw your city lights honey I was blind

They said get back honky cat
Better get back to the woods
Well I quit those days and my redneck ways
And oh the change is gonna do me good

You better get back honky cat
Living in the city ain’t where it’s at
It’s like trying to find gold in a silver mine
It’s like trying to drink whisky from a bottle of wine

Well I read some books and I read some magazines
About those high class ladies down in new orleans
And all the folks back home well, said I was a fool
They said oh, believe in the lord is the golden rule

They said stay at home boy, you gotta tend the farm
Living in the city boy, is going to break your heart
But how can you stay, when your heart says no
How can you stop when your feet say go


----------



## Kyle

Come on
Oh baby don't you wanna go
Come on
Oh baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


Come on
Baby don't you wanna go
Hidehey
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Oh sweet home Chicago


Well, one and one is two
Six and two is eight
Come on baby don't ya make me late
Hidehey
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


Come on
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


Six and three is nine
Nine and nine is eighteen
Look there brother baby and see what I've seen
Hidehey
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


Oh come on
Baby don't you wanna go
Come on
Baby don't you wanna go
Back to that same old place
Sweet home Chicago


----------



## renegadeslave

One morning when I was out shopping
Though you'll find it hard to believe
A little blue man came out of the crowd
And timidly tugged at my sleeve.

"I wuv you! I wuv you!" said the little blue man
"I wuv you!  I wuv you to bits."
"I wuv you!"  He loved me said the little blue man
And scared me right out of my wits.

I hurried back to my apartment
I rushed in and I closed the door
But there on the desk stood the little blue man
Who started to tell me once more

"I wuv you! I wuv you!" said the little blue man
"I wuv you!  I wuv you to bits."
"I wuv you!"  He loved me said the little blue man
And scared me right out of my wits.

For weeks after that I was haunted
Though no one could seehim but me
Right by my side was the little blue man
Wherever I happened to be.

One evening in wild desperation
I rushed to a rooftop in town
And over the side pushed the little blue man
Who sang to me all the way down

"I wuv you! I wuv you!" said the little blue man
"I wuv you!  I wuv you to bits."
"I wuv you!"  He loved me said the little blue man
And scared me right out of my wits.

I whispered, "Thank goodness that's over!"
I smiled as I hurried outside
But there on the street stood the little blue man
Who said with a tear in his eye

"I don't wuv you anymore!"


----------



## Kyle

Wo! I feel good, I knew that I wouldn't of
I feel good, I knew that I wouldn't of
So good, so good, I got you
Wo! I feel nice, like sugar and spice
I feel nice, like sugar and spice
So nice, so nice, I got you
When I hold you in my arms
I know that I can do no wrong
and when I hold you in my arms
My love won't do you no harm
and I feel nice, like sugar and spice
I feel nice, like sugar and spice
So nice, so nice, I got you
When I hold you in my arms
I know that I can't do no wrong
and when I hold you in my arms
My love can't do me no harm
and I feel nice, like sugar and spice
I feel nice, like sugar and spice
So nice, so nice, well I got you
Wo! I feel good, I knew that I wouldn't of
I feel good, I knew that I would
So good, so good, 'cause I got you
So good, so good, 'cause I got you
So good, so good, 'cause I got you


----------



## RoseRed

All my friends know the low rider
The low rider is a little higher
Low rider drives a little slower
Low rider is a real goer
Low rider knows every street yeah!
Low rider is the one to meet yeah!
Low rider don't use no gas now
Low rider don't drive to fast
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip and see
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip with me


----------



## JolietJake

It is the night
My body's weak
I'm on the run
No time to sleep
I've got to ride
Ride like the wind
To be free again

And I've got such a long way to go
To make it to the border of Mexico
So I'll ride like the wind
Ride like the wind

I was born the son of a lawless man
Always spoke my mind with a gun in my hand
Lived nine lives
Gunned down ten
Gonna ride like the wind

And I've got such a long way to go
To make it to the border of Mexico
So I'll ride like the wind
Ride like the wind

Accused and tried and told to hang
I was nowhere in sight when the chuchbells rang
Never was the kind to do as I was told
Gonna ride like the wind before I get old

It is the night
My body's weak
I'm on the run
No time to sleep
I've got to ride
Ride like the wind
To be free again

And I've got such a long way to go
To make it to the border of Mexico
So I'll ride like the wind
Ride like the wind


----------



## Ed Zachary

You uppity women I don’t understand
Why you gotta go and try to act like a man,
But before you make your weekly visit to the shrink
You’d better occupy the kitchen, liberate the sink.

Get your biscuits in the oven and your buns in the bed
That’s what I to my baby said,
Women’s liberation is a-going to your head,
Get your biscuits in the oven and your buns in the bed.

Early every morning you’re out on the street
Passing out pamphlets to everyone you meet.
You gave up your maiden form for lent
And now the front of your dress has an air scoop vent.

Every single brakeman that’s ever come along
Had a little woman always tellin’ him that he’s wrong.
Eve said to Adam, "here’s an apple you horse"
And Delilah defoliated Samson’s moss.

Get your biscuits in the oven and your buns in the bed
That’s what I to my baby said,
Women’s liberation is a-going to your head,
Get your biscuits in the oven and your buns in the bed.

Mean-hearted harpies are breaking all the laws
Tearing up their girdles and a-burning up their bras,
Now the air is dirty and the sex is clean
And your coffee makes my hair turn green.

So damn emancipated in your mind and your body,
Gonna have to cancel all your lessons in karate.
If you can’t love a male chauvinist
You’d better cross me off your shopping list.

Get your biscuits in the oven and your buns in the bed
That’s what I to my baby said,
Women’s liberation is a-going to your head,
Get your biscuits in the oven and your buns in the bed.


----------



## Kizzy

Everybody's talking all this stuff about me
Why don't they just let me live?
I don't need commission, make my own decisions
That's my prerogative

They say I'm crazy
I really don't care
That's my prerogative
They say I'm nasty
But I don't give a damn
Getting girls is how I live
Some messy questions
Why am I so real?
But they don't undersand me
I really don't know the deal about her brother
Trying hard to make it right
Not long ago
Before I win this fight, sing

(Chorus
Everybody's talking all this stuff about me
Why don't they just let me live?
Tell me why I don't need commission
Make my own decisions
That's my prerogative
It's my prerogative (it's my prerogative)

It's the way that I wanna live (it's my prerogative)
I can do just what I feel (it's my prerogative)
No one can tell me what to do (it's my prerogative)
'Cause what I'm doing I'm doing for you

Don't get me wrong
I'm really not souped
Ego trips is not my thing
All these strange relationships really gets me down
I see nothing wrong in spreading myself around

(Chorus)

I can do what I wanna do (it's my prerogative)
I can live my life (it's my prerogative)
And I'm doing it just for you (it's my prerogative)

Tell me, tell me why can't I live my life
Live my life without all of the things
That people say oh

Yo, teddy kick it like this
Oh no no I can do what I wanna do
Me and you together together together together together


----------



## Kizzy

Verse 1:

I may never climb a mountain so I can see the world from there
I may never ride the waves and taste the salty ocean air
Or build a bridge, that would last a hundred years
But no matter where the road leads
One thing is always clear

Chorus:

I am blessed, I am blessed
From when I rise up in the morning
Til I lay my head to rest
I feel You near me
You sooth me when I'm weary
Oh Lord, for all the worst and all the best
I am blessed

Verse 2:

All along the road less traveled, I have crawled and I have run
I have wandered through the wind and rain until I found the sun
The watching eyes asked me why, I walked this narrow way
I will gladly give the reason
For the hope I have today
(chorus)

Bridge:

You've given me joy
You've given me love
You give me strength when I want to give up
You came from Heaven to rescue my soul
This is the reason I know
I know
(chorus)


----------



## Kizzy

*A beautiful song my sister has sang in concerts*

Your heart will always be my home
No matter where I go
No matter what may come
You'll be my shelter in the storm
A harbor safe and sound
Where only true forgiveness can be found

But still
I wanna run away
Go it all alone
When will I ever learn from my mistakes

Chorus:

And I can't live without Your love
Cause Your eyes have seen beyond
The things I'm guilty of
I won't be afraid
To turn back down the road
Cause Your heart will always be my home

Verse 2:

And when I've cried a thousand tears
You've always wiped them dry
And watch me as I spread my wings and fly
To a place
Where holiness begins
And mercy never ends
And I will find my freedom once again

But still
I wanna run away
Go it all alone
When will I ever learn from my mistakes
(Chorus)

Bridge:

Your hands are always open
To catch me when I fall
I feel a million miles away
But thats no distance at all

Oh, But still
I wanna run away
Go it all alone
When will I ever learn from my mistakes
(chorus)


----------



## JolietJake

An old cowboy went riding out one dark and windy day 
Upon a ridge he rested as he went along his way
When all at once a mighty herd of red eyed cows he saw 
A-plowing through the ragged sky and up the cloudy draw 

Their brands were still on fire and their hooves were made of steel 
Their horns were black and shiny and their hot breath he could feel 
A bolt of fear went through him as they thundered through the sky 
For he saw the Riders coming hard and he heard their mournful cry

Yippie yi Ohhhhh 
Yippie yi yaaaaay 
Ghost Riders in the sky 

Their faces gaunt, their eyes were blurred, their shirts all soaked with sweat
He's riding hard to catch that herd, but he ain't caught 'em yet
'Cause they've got to ride forever on that range up in the sky 
On horses snorting fire
As they ride on hear their cry 


As the riders loped on by him he heard one call his name 
If you want to save your soul from Hell a-riding on our range
Then cowboy change your ways today or with us you will ride 
Trying to catch the Devil's herd, across these endless skies 

Yippie yi Ohhhhh
Yippie yi Yaaaaay

Ghost Riders in the sky
Ghost Riders in the sky 
Ghost Riders in the sky


----------



## Kyle

When it's cold outside and you want to sleep in
go for a pallet that's so nice and thin.
Zip it on around while it's on the ground,
spread it out and lay it on down.
Slip inside my sleeping bag,
slip inside my sleeping bag.

You're afraid of the dark, baby, no need to be shy.
We'll talk about some lovin' while we look at the sky.
Don't be hesitating, it'll be alright,
we'll tuck it in until it's clean out of sight.
Slip inside my sleeping bag,
slip inside my sleeping bag.

Let's go out to Egypt 'cause it's in the plan,
sleep beside the pharoahs in the shifting sand.
We'll look at some pyramids and check out some heads.
Oh, we'll whip out our mattress 'cause there ain't no beds.
Slip inside my sleeping bag,
slip inside my sleeping bag.


----------



## jazz lady

I can remember stories, those things my mother said
She told me fairy tales, before I went to bed
She spoke of happy endings, then tucked me in real tight
She turned my night light on, and kissed my face good night
My mind would fill with visions, of perfect paradise
She told me everything, she said he'd be so nice
He'd ride up on his horse and, take me away one night
I'd be so happy with him, we'd ride clean out of sight
She never said that we would, curse, cry and scream and lie
She never said that maybe, someday he'd say goodbye

The story ends, as stories do
Reality steps into view
No longer living life in paradise - of fairy tales - uh
No, uh - huh - mmm - mmm

She spoke about happy endings, of stories not like this
She said he'd slay all dragons, defeat the evil prince
She said he'd come to save me, swim through the stormy seas
I'd understand the story, it would be good for me
You never came to save me, you let me stand alone
Out in the wilderness, alone in the cold

My story end, as stories do
Reality steps into view
No longer living life in paradise - no fairy tales - yes

I don't look for pie up in the sky, baby
Need reality, now, said I
Don't feel the need to be pacified, don't cha try
Honey, I know you lied

You never came to save me, you let me stand alone
Out in the wilderness, alone in the cold
I found no magic postion, no horse with wings to fly
I found the poison apple, my destiny to die
No royal kiss could save me, no magic spell to spin
My fantasy is over, my life must now begin

My story end, as stories do
Reality steps into view
No longer living life in paradise - no fairy tales - eh,
hey, hey - eee - mmm, mmm
Lord have mercy - ooo
ooo - mmm - oh Lord<!-- /active -->


----------



## otter

Been Dazed and Confused for so long it's not true.
Wanted a woman, never bargained for you.
Lots of people talk and few of them know,
soul of a woman was created below.

You hurt and abuse tellin' all of your lies.
Run around sweet baby, Lord how they hypnotize.
Sweet little baby, I don't know where you've been.
Gonna love you baby, here I come again.

Every day I work so hard, bringin' home my hard earned pay
Try to love you baby, but you push me away.
Don't know where you're goin', only know just where you've been,
Sweet little baby, I want you again.

Been dazed and confused for so long, it's not true.
Wanted a woman, never bargained for you.
Take it easy baby, let them say what they will.
Will your tongue wag so much when I send you the bill?


----------



## otter

Johnny take a walk with your sister the moon
Let her pale light in to fill up your room
You've been living underground
Eating from a can
You've been running away
From what you don't understand...
Love

She's slippy
You're sliding down
She'll be there when you hit the ground

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways

Johnny take a dive with your sister in the rain
Let her talk about the things you can't explain
To touch is to heal
To hurt is to steal
If you want to kiss the sky
Better learn how to kneel

(on your knees boy)

She's the wave
She turns the tide
She sees the man inside the child

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
Lift my days, light up my nights

One day you will look...back
And you'll see...where
You were held...how
By this love...while
You could stand...there
You could move on this moment
Follow this feeling

It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright
She moves in mysterious ways
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright

We move through miracle days
Spirit moves in mysterious ways
She moves with it
She moves with it
Lift my days, light up my nights


----------



## otter

Somewhere there's a stolen halo
I use to watch her wear it well
Everything would shine wherever she would go
But looking at her now you'd never tell

Someone ran away with her innocence
A memory she can't get out of her head
I can only imagine what she's feeling
When she's praying
Kneeling at the edge of her bed

And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me like holy water
Holy water

She wants someone to call her angel
Someone to put the light back in her eyes
She's looking through the faces
The unfamiliar places
She needs someone to hear her when she crys

And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me like holy water
Holy water

She just needs a little help
To wash away the pain she's felt
She wants to feel the healing hands
Of someone who understands

And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me
And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me like holy water
Holy water


----------



## otter

I took a walk in the rain one day on the wrong side of the tracks
I stood on the rails till I saw that train
Just to see how my heart would react
Now some people say that you shouldn't tempt fate
And for them I would not disagree
But I never learned nothing from playing it safe
I say fate should not tempt me

I take my chances, I don't mind working without a net
I take my chances, I take my chances every chance I get

I sat alone in the dark one night, tuning in by remote
I found a preacher who spoke of the light but there was brimstone in his throat
He'd show me the way according to him in return for my personal check
I flipped my channel back to CNN and I lit another cigarette

I take my chances, forgiveness doesn't come with a debt
I take my chances, I take my chances every chance I get

I've crossed lines of words and wire and both have cut me deep
I've been frozen out and I've been on fire and the tears are mine to weep
Now I can cry until I laugh and laugh until I cry
So cut the deck right in half, I'll play from either side

I take my chances, I pay my dollar and I place my bet
I take my chances, I take my chances every chance I get
I take my chances, I don't cling to remorse or regret
I take my chances, I take my chances every chance I get
I take my chances

I take my chances


----------



## otter

Well my old friend said to me
That I ain't being what I'm supposed to be
Well I don't know it could be true
I know I wasn't always there for you

And now you're ready to walk out
You're ready to run
Talk to me can't you see
I would never want to do what it seems I've done
You can't deal me the aces and think I wouldn't play
Don't let this be the reason you would walk away

The things you think I should do
I've never understood that part of you
You know I've tried to be a friend
But you feel undermined and hurt again

Now don't let it convince you
Please don't take it to heart
Compromise and realise
You can never really run everything you start
You can't deal me the aces and think I wouldn't play
Don't let this be the reason you would walk away

And I guess I said I couldn't see
How things could turn out like they've come to be
And if I lied and if I knew
Well I was only trying to think of you


----------



## Kyle

Well I tried to make it Sunday, but I got so damn depressed 
That I set my sights on Monday and I got myself undressed 
I ain't ready for the altar but I do agree there's times 
When a woman sure can be a friend of mine 

Well, I keep on thinkin' 'bout you, Sister Golden Hair surprise 
And I just can't live without you; can't you see it in my eyes? 
I been one poor correspondent, and I been too, too hard to find 
But it doesn't mean you ain't been on my mind 

Will you meet me in the middle, will you meet me in the air? 
Will you love me just a little, just enough to show you care? 
Well I tried to fake it, I don't mind sayin', I just can't make it 

Well, I keep on thinkin' 'bout you, Sister Golden Hair surprise 
And I just can't live without you; can't you see it in my eyes? 
Now I been one poor correspondent, and I been too, too hard to find 
But it doesn't mean you ain't been on my mind 

Will you meet me in the middle, will you meet me in the air? 
Will you love me just a little, just enough to show you care? 
Well I tried to fake it, I don't mind sayin', I just can't make it


----------



## jazz lady

On a dark desert highway 
Cool wind in my hair 
Warm smell of colitas 
Rising up through the air 
Up ahead in the distance 
I saw a shimmering light 
My head grew heavy, and my sight grew dim 
I had to stop for the night 

There she stood in the doorway 
I heard the mission bell 
And I was thinking to myself 
This could be Heaven or this could be Hell 
Then she lit up a candle 
And she showed me the way 
There were voices down the corridor 
I thought I heard them say 

Welcome to the Hotel California 
Such a lovely place 
Such a lovely place (background) 
Such a lovely face 
Plenty of room at the Hotel California 
Any time of year 
Any time of year (background) 
You can find it here 
You can find it here 

Her mind is Tiffany twisted 
She's got the Mercedes bends 
She's got a lot of pretty, pretty boys 
That she calls friends 
How they dance in the courtyard 
Sweet summer sweat 
Some dance to remember 
Some dance to forget 

So I called up the Captain 
Please bring me my wine 
He said 
We haven't had that spirit here since 1969 
And still those voices are calling from far away 
Wake you up in the middle of the night 
Just to hear them say 

Welcome to the Hotel California 
Such a lovely Place 
Such a lovely Place (background) 
Such a lovely face 
They're livin' it up at the Hotel California 
What a nice surprise 
What a nice surprise (background) 
Bring your alibies 

Mirrors on the ceiling 
Pink champagne on ice 
And she said 
We are all just prisoners here 
Of our own device 
And in the master's chambers 
They gathered for the feast 
They stab it with their steely knives 
But they just can't kill the beast 

Last thing I remember 
I was running for the door 
I had to find the passage back to the place I was before 
Relax said the nightman 
We are programed to recieve 
You can check out any time you like 
But you can never leave


----------



## jazz lady

Two hands reach for twelve at midnight 
Clouds of smoke fill up the room 
 All the boys snap to attention 
When Lady Luck walks into the room 

She's got diamonds on her fingers 
And she smells like fine perfume 
Everyone drops what they're doin' 
 When Lady Luck walks into the room 

I can't rub two dimes together 
 I'm so broke that it's a shame 
Though we're two birds of a feather 
 Lady Luck don't even know my name 

 Bartender pour her a double 
 The band just played her favorite tune 
 And the party's just beginning 
 When Lady Luck walks into the room 

 I can't rub two dimes together 
 I'm so broke that it's a shame 
Though we're two birds of a feather 
 Lady Luck don't even know my name 

 Bartender pour her a double 
 The band just played her favorite tune 
 And the party's just beginning 
 When Lady Luck walks into the room 

 When Lady Luck walks into the room 
 When Lady Luck walks into the room 
 She's got a fourteen carat four-leaf clover 
 She's got a mink rabbit's foot 
 When Lady Luck walks into the room.
​


----------



## jazz lady

That certain night 
 The night we met 
 There was magic abroad in the air 
 There were angels dining at the Ritz 
 And a nightingale sang in Berkeley Square 

I may be right I may be wrong 
 But I'm perfectly willing to swear 
That when you turned and smiled at me 
 A nightingale sang in Berkeley Square 

The moon that lingered over London town 
 Poor puzzled moon he wore a frown 
 How could he know we two were so in love 
The whole damned world seemed upside down 

The streets of town were paved with stars 
 It was such a romantic affair 
 And as we kissed and said goodnight 
 A nightingale sang in Berekeley Square 

 How strange it was 
 How sweet and strange 
 There was never a dream to compare 
To those hazy crazy nights we met 
 And a nightingale sang in Berkeley Square 

 Ah this heart of mine 
 Loud and fast 
 Like a merry-go-round in a fair 
We would dance cheek to cheek 
 And a nightingale sang in Berkeley Square 

 The dawn came stealing up 
 All gold and blue 
 To interrupt our rendezvous 
I still remember how you smiled and said 
 Was that a dream or was it true? 
 Our homeward step was just as light 
As the dancing feet of Astaire 
 And like an echo far away 
 And a nightingale sang in Berkeley Square 
 And a nightingale sang in Berkeley Square 
 That night in Berkeley Square.


----------



## virgovictoria

Tracy Chapman - "Give Me One Reason"

Give me one reason to stay here - and I’ll turn right back around
Give me one reason to stay here - and I’ll turn right back around
Because I don’t want leave you lonely
But you got to make me change my mind

Baby I got your number and I know that you got mine
But you know that I called you, I called too many times
You can call me baby, you can call me anytime
But you got to call me

Give me one reason to stay here - and I’ll turn right back around
Give me one reason to stay here - and I’ll turn right back around
Because I don’t want leave you lonely
But you got to make me change my mind

I don’t want no one to squeeze me - they might take away my life
I don’t want no one to squeeze me - they might take away my life
I just want someone to hold me and rock me through the night

This youthful heart can love you and give you what you need
This youthful heart can love you and give you what you need
But I’m too old to go chasing you around
Wasting my precious energy

Give me one reason to stay here - and I’ll turn right back around
Give me one reason to stay here - and I’ll turn right back around
Because I don’t want leave you lonely
But you got to make me change my mind

Baby just give me one reason - give me just one reason why
Baby just give me one reason - give me just one reason why I should stay
Because I told you that I loved you
And there ain’t no more to say


----------



## virgovictoria

*An Ode to our MIA Forumite - or His Primary MPD*

Danzig - "Mother"

Mother
Tell your children not to walk my way
Tell your children not to hear my words
What they mean
What they say
Mother

Mother
Can you keep them in the dark for life
Can you hide them from the waiting world
Oh mother

Father
Gonna take you daughter out tonight
Gonna show her my world
Oh father

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it’s like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it’s

Mother
Tell your children not to hold my hand
Tell your children not to undesrstand
Oh mother

Father
Do you wanna bang heads with me
Do you wanna feel evrything
Oh father

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it’s like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it’s
Yea

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it’s like
Till your bleeding

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it’s like
Mother
Yea


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> *1 - 2 - 3 - 4 !
> 
> 
> Whoah, we danced through the night,
> And we held each other tight,
> And before too long I fell in love with her.
> Now I'll never dance with another (whooh)
> Since I saw her standing there
> 
> 
> 
> *



I almost started on the Beatles...  (the bee-uhls)...  but passed them by in my head for now...  very cute with the smilies!!!


----------



## virgovictoria

*I'm Gonna Dive into Some SRV*

"Pride and Joy"

Well you’ve heard about love givin’ sight to the blind
My baby’s lovin’ cause the sun to shine
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy

Yeah I love my baby....heart and soul
Love like ours won’t never grow old
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy

Yeah I love my lady....she’s long and lean
You mess with her....you’ll see a man get mean
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy

Well I love my baby....like the finest wine
Stick with her until the end of time
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy

Yeah I love my baby....heart and soul
Love like ours won’t never grow old
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy


----------



## BadGirl

That old dog has chained you up alright
Give you everything you need
To live inside a twisted cage
Sleep beside an empty rage
I had a dream I was your hero

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Open up on the inside gonna fill you up gonna make you cry

This monkey can’t stand to see you black and blue
Give you something sweet each time you
Come inside my jungle book
What is it just too good
Don’t say you’ll stay
’cause then you go away

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Shucks for me there is no other
You’re the only shoe that fits
I can’t imagine I’ll grow out of it
Damn I wish I was your lover

If I was your girl believe me
I’d turn on the Rolling Stones
We could groove along and feel much better
I could do it forever and ever
Give me an hour to kiss you
Walk through heaven’s door I’m sure
We don’t need no doctor to feel much better
Let me in
Forever and ever and ever and ever

I sat on a mountainside with peace of mind
I lay by the ocean making love to her with visions clear
Walked for days with no one near
And I return as chained and bound to you

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Shucks for me there is no other
You’re the only shoe that fits
I can’t imagine I’ll grow out of it
Damn I wish I was your lover

Just open up I’m gonna come inside I wanna fill you up I wanna make you cry
Damn I wish I was your lover
Gettin’ on the subway and I’m comin’ uptown
Damn I wish I was your lover
Standing on a street corner waiting for my love to change
Damn I wish I was your lover
Feelin’ like a school boy too shy and too young
Damn I wish I was your lover
Open up I wanna come inside I wana fill you up I wanna make you cry
Damn I wish I was your lover
Gettin’ on my camel and I’ll ride it uptown
Damn I wish I was your lover
Hanging around this jungle wishing that this


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I can't find the lyrics to his hottest song ever.... "FIRE"... It must be under the chick who covered the song, but I can't think of who she is... his version is HOT...



hang on, I'll check


----------



## virgovictoria

*Gimme Props Sista*

I’m driving in my car, I turn on the radio
I’m pulling you close, you just say no
You say you don’t like it, but girl I know you’re a liar
`cause when we kiss, fire

Late at night I’m takin’ you home
I say I wanna stay, you say you wanna be alone
You say you don’t love me, girl you can’t hide your desire
`cause when we kiss, fire

You had a hold on me, right from the start
A grip so tight I couldn’t tear it apart
My nerves all jumpin’ actin’ like a fool
Well your kisses they burn but your heart stays cool

Romeo and juliet, samson and delilah
Baby you can bet their love they didn’t deny
Your words say split but your words they lie
`cause when we kiss, fire


----------



## virgovictoria

BadGirl said:
			
		

> That old dog has chained you up alright
> Give you everything you need
> To live inside a twisted cage
> Sleep beside an empty rage
> I had a dream I was your hero
> 
> Damn I wish I was your lover
> I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
> Make sure you are smiling and warm
> I am everything
> Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
> Do such things to ease your pain
> Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed



I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!!!!!!!  DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadGirl

Well, she's walking through the clouds,
With a circus mind that's running wild,
Butterflies and Zebras,
And Moonbeams and fairy tales.
That's all she ever thinks about.
Riding with the wind.

When I'm sad, she comes to me,
With a thousand smiles she gives to me free.
It's alright, she says it's alright,
Take anything you want from me,
Anything.
Fly on little wing.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Also a FAVORITE*

3 Doors Down - "When I'm Gone"

There’s another world inside of me
That you may never see
There’s secrets in this life
That I can’t hide
Somewhere in this darkness
There’s a light that I can’t find
Maybe it’s too far away...
Maybe I’m just blind...

Maybe I’m just blind...

[chorus]
So hold me when I’m here
Love me when I’m wrong
Hold me when I’m scared
And love me when I’m gone
Everything I am
And everything you need
I’ll also be the one
You wanted me to be
I’ll never let you down
Even if I could
I’d give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I’m here
Love me when I’m wrong
You can hold me when I’m scared
You won’t always be there
So love me when I’m gone
[end chorus]

Love me when I’m gone...

When your education x-ray
Can not see under my skin
I won’t tell you a damn thing
That I could not tell my friends
Roaming through this darkness
I’m alive but I’m alone
Part of me is fighting this
But part of me is gone

[chorus]

Maybe I’m just blind...

[chorus]

Love me when I’m gone...

Love me when I’m gone
When I’m gone
When I’m gone
When I’m gone


----------



## virgovictoria

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Well, she's walking through the clouds,
> With a circus mind that's running wild,
> Butterflies and Zebras,
> And Moonbeams and fairy tales.
> That's all she ever thinks about.
> Riding with the wind.
> 
> When I'm sad, she comes to me,
> With a thousand smiles she gives to me free.
> It's alright, she says it's alright,
> Take anything you want from me,
> Anything.
> Fly on little wing.




I can't tell who's guitar/bluesy version of this song I like better - Hendrix or SRV...  but Sting has the vocal no. 1 hands down...  Have you ever heard it?


----------



## virgovictoria

Goo Goo Dolls - "Iris"

And I’d give up forever to touch you
’cause I know that you feel me somehow
You’re the closest to heaven that i’ll
Ever be
And I don’t want to go home right now

And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
’cause sooner or later it’s over
I just don’t want to miss you tonight

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And you can’t fight the tears that ain’t
Coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything feels like the movies
Yeah you bleed just to know you’re alive

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## virgovictoria

Frank Sinatra - "Girl from Ipanema"

Tall and tan and young and lovely
The girl from ipanema goes walking
And when she passes, each one she passes goes - ah

When she walks, she’s like a samba
That swings so cool and sways so gentle
That when she passes, each one she passes goes - ooh

(ooh) but I watch her so sadly
How can I tell her I love her
Yes I would give my heart gladly
But each day, when she walks to the sea
She looks straight ahead, not at me

Tall, (and) tan, (and) young, (and) lovely
The girl from ipanema goes walking
And when she passes, I smile - but she doesn’t see (doesn’t see)
(she just doesn’t see, she never sees me,...)


----------



## Kyle

These things
That I've
Been told
Can rearrange
My world
My doubt
In time
But inside out

This is the working hour
We are paid by those who learn by our mistakes

This day
And age
For all
And not for one
All lies
And secrets
Put on
Put on and on

This is the working hour
We are paid by those who learn by our mistakes

And fear is such a vicious thing
It wraps me up in chains

Find out
Find out
What this fear is about
Find out
Find out
What this fear is about


----------



## CMC122

*Brown Eyed Girl*

Written By Van Morisson 
Hey Where Did We Go, Days When The Rain Came.
Down In The Hollow, Playin' A New Game.
Laughin' And A Runnin' , Hey Hey, Skippin' And A Jumpin'
In The Misty Mornin' Fog With Our Hearts A Thumpin' At You,
The Brown-Eyed Girl
You'Re My Brown-Eyed Girl
Now What Ever Happened, Tuesday Is So Slow,
Goin' Down The Old Man River, With A Transistor Radio
Standin' In The Sunlight Laughin'
Hidin' Behind A Rainbow Wall
Slippin' And A Slidin', All Along The Waterfall With You,
The Brown-Eyed Girl
You'Re My Brown-Eyed Girl. 
Do You Remember When, Ah We Used To Sing
Sha La La La La La La La La La La Dee Dah
Sha La La La La La La La La La La Dee Dah
La Dee Dah 
So Hard To Find My Way, Now That I'M All On My Own
I Saw You Just The Other Day, My How You Had Grown,
[...] Sometimes Overcome Thinkin' Bout,
Makin Love In The Green Grass, Behind The Stadium With You.
The Brown-Eyed Girl
You, My Brown-Eyed Girl. 
Do You Remember When, Ah We Used To Sing
Sha La La La La La La La La La La Dee Dah
Sha La La La La La La La La La La Dee Dah
La Dee Dah


----------



## Kyle

Here we stand
Worlds apart, hearts broken in two, two, two
Sleepless nights
Losing ground
I'm reaching for you, you, you


Feelin' that it's gone
Can change your mind
If we can't go on
To survive the tide love divides


Someday love will find you
Break those chains that bind you
One night will remind you
How we touched
And went our separate ways
If he ever hurts you
True love won't desert you
You know I still love you
Though we touched
And went our separate ways


Troubled times
Caught between confusions and pain, pain, pain
Distant eyes
Promises we made were in vain, vain, vain


If you must go, I wish you love
You'll never walk alone
Take care my love
Miss you love


(chorus twice)


I still love you girl
I really love you girl
And if he ever hurts you
True love won't desert you
No, No


----------



## Kyle

I'm alright
Nobody worry 'bout me
Why you got to gimme a fight?
Can't you just let it be?

I'm alright
Don't nobody worry 'bout me
You got to gimme a fight
Why don't you just let me be

Do what you like,
Doing it nat'rally
But if it's too easy
They're gonna disagree

It's your life
And isn't it a mystery
If it's nobody's bus'ness
It's everybody's game

Gotta catch you later
No, no, cannonball it right away

Some Cinderella kid

Get it up and get you a job
(Dip dip dip dip dip dip dip dip)

I'm alright
Nobody worry 'bout me
Why you got to gimme a fight?
Can't you just let it be?

I'm alright
Don't nobody worry 'bout me
You got to gimme a fight
Why don't you just let me be

Who do you want?
Who you gonna be today?
And who is it really
Makin' up your mind?

You wanna listen to the man?
Pay attention to the magistrate
And while I got you in the mood
Listen to your

Own heart beatin'
Own heart beatin'
Own heart beatin'
Own heart beatin'

Don't it get you movin'

mmmmm-man

It make me feel good

(Wow, Cinderella kid)

Then give it up and give it the job

(dip dip dip dip dip dip dip dip)
(Boom, boom, boom, boom)

I'm alright
Nobody worry 'bout me
Why you got to gimme a fight?
Can't you just let it be?

I'm alright
Don't nobody worry 'bout me
You got to gimme a fight
Why don't you just let me be

I'm alright
Nobody worry 'bout me
Why you got to gimme a fight?
Can't you just let it be?

I'm alright
I'm alright
Just let me be


----------



## virgovictoria

Bee Gees (Yeah Baybee)  - "Jive Talkin'"

It’s just your jive talkin’
You’re telling me lies, yeah
Jive talkin’
You wear a disguise
Jive talkin’
So misunderstood, yeah
Jive talkin’
You really no good

Oh, my child
You’ll never know
Just what you mean to me
Oh, my child
You got so much
You’re gonna take away my energy

With all your jive talkin’
You’re telling me lies, yeah
Good lovin’
Still gets in my eyes
Nobody believes what you say
It’s just your jive talkin’
That gets in the way

Oh my love
You’re so good
Treating me so cruel
There you go
With your fancy lies
Leavin’ me lookin’
Like a dumbstruck fool
With all your

Jive talkin’
You’re telling me lies, yeah
Jive talkin’
You wear a disguise
Jive talkin’
So misunderstood, yeah
Jive talkin’
You just ain’t no good

Love talkin’
Is all very fine, yeah
Jive talkin’
Just isn’t a crime
And if there’s somebody
You’ll love till you die
Then all that jive talkin’
Just gets in your eye

Jive talkin’
You’re telling me lies,yeah
Good lovin’
Still gets in my eyes
Nobody believes what you say
It’s just your jive talkin’
That gets in the way

Love talkin’
Is all very fine, yeah
Jive talkin’, just isn’t a crime
And if there’s somebody
You’ll love till you die
Then all that jive talkin’
Just gets in your eye

Jive talkin’


----------



## Kyle

You're seeing now a veteran of a thousand psychic wars:
I've been living on the edge so long, 
where the winds of Limbo roar.
And I'm young enough to look at,
And far old to see---all the stars are on the inside.

I'm not sure that's there's anything left to me:
Don't let these shakes go on!
it's time we had a break from it,
It's time we had some leave.
We've been living in a place,
We've been eating up our brains.
Oh please don't let these shakes go on!

You ask me why I'm willing, why I can't speak to you,
You blame me for my silence, saying it's time I changed and grew.
But the wars still going on dear,
And there's no one that I know.
And I can't stand forever.

I can't say if were ever gonna be free:
Don't let these shakes go on!
It's time we had a break from it,
It's time we had some leave.
We've been living in a place,
We've been eating up our brains,
Oh please don't let these shakes go on!

You're seeing now a veteran of a thousand psychic wars:
My energy is spent at last, and my armor is destroyed,
I have used up all my weapons, and I'm helpless and bereved.
Wounds are all I'm made of!

Did I hear you say that this is victory?
Don't let these shakes go on!
It's time we had a break from it,
Send me to the rear!
Where the title madness swell,
And been sliding into Hell.
Oh please don't let these shakes go on!
Don't let these shakes go on...
Don't let these shakes go on!<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>close_t();</SCRIPT>


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> 3 Doors Down - "When I'm Gone"



 Have the video on my pc..


----------



## Kyle

otter said:
			
		

> ... video on my pc..


 The one I have has seven college girls engaged in.... Nevermind.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:
			
		

> The one I have has seven college girls engaged in.... Nevermind.


----------



## otter

Kyle said:
			
		

> The one I have has seven college girls engaged in.... Nevermind.



I can name that tune in 3 notes..


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> "Girl from Ipanema"



Didn't that girl just win the Daytona 500?


----------



## RoseRed

May She RIP... 

Look at me, I'm Sandra Dee, lousy with virginity
Won't go to bed till I'm legally wed, I can't, I'm Sandra Dee
Watch it, hey, I'm Doris Day, I was not brought up that way
Won't come across, even Rock Hudson lost his heart to Doris Day

I don't drink or swear, I won't white my hair, I get ill from
onecigarette
Keep your filthy paws off my silky drawers.
Would you pull that crap with Annette?

As for you, Troy Donahue, I know what you wanna do
You got your crust, I'm no object of lust, I'm just plain Sandra
Dee
Elvis, Elvis, let me be, keep that pelvis far from me
Just keep your cool, now you're starting to drool
Hey, fungu, I'm Sandra Dee


----------



## Kyle

No light fantastic ever crosses my mind
That meditation stuff can make you go blind
Just crank that music to the point of pain
Wh ^Yy waste good music on a brain
Chorus:
Heavy, Duty
Heavy duty rock and roll
Heavy duty
Brings out the duty in my soul
I see you dancing there in front of the band
You're playin' the solos with no guitar in your hand
I don't pull no punches I wouldn't waste your time
And just cause it pays, that ain't no crime
Heavy, duty
Heavy duty rock and roll
Heavy duty
Brings out the duty in my soul
Don't need a woman, I won't take me no wife
I get the rock and roll and that'll be my life
No page in history baby- that, I don't need
I just want to make some eardrums bleed
Heavy, duty
Heavy duty rock and roll
Heavy duty
Brings out the duty in my soul


----------



## vraiblonde

Baby's into runnin' around, hanging with the crowd
Putting your business in the street, talking out loud
Saying you bought her this and that and how much you done spent
I swear she must believe it's all heaven sent

Hey boy, you better bring the chick around
To the sad, sad truth, the dirty lowdown

(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Taught her how to talk like that
(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Gave her that big idea

Nothing you can't handle, nothing you ain't got
Put the money on the table and drive it off the lot
Turn on that ole lovelight and turn a maybe to a yes
Same old schoolboy game got you into this mess

Hey son, better get on back to town
Face the sad old truth, the dirty lowdown

(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Put those ideas in your head
(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)

Come on back down earth, son
Dig the low, low, low, low lowdown

You ain't got to be so bad, got to be so cold
This dog eat dog existence sure is getting old
Got to have a Jones for this Jones for that
This running with the Joneses boy just ain't where it's at

You gonna come back around
To the sad, sad truth, the dirty lowdown

(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Got you thinking like that boy
(Whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)

(I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
(Say whooooo, I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who)
Ooooooh look out for that lowdown
That dirty, dirty, dirty, dirty lowdown
(Whoooo I wonder, wonder, wonder, wonder who, ohh, ohh)
Got you thinking like that


----------



## otter

Lido missed the boat
That day he left the shack
But that was all he missed
He ain't comin' back

At a tombstone bar
In a juke-joint car he made a stop
Just long enough
To grab a handle off the top
Next stop Chi'town
Lido put the money down
Let her roll
He say, "one more job oughta get it
One last shot 'fore we quit it"

One for the road

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....
He said, "one more job oughta get it"
"One last shot, we quit it"
"One more for the road"

Lido be runnin',
Havin' great big fun 'til he got the note
Sayin' "toe the line or blow it"
And that was all she wrote
He be makin' like a beeline,
Headin' for the borderline, goin' for broke
Sayin, "one more hit oughta do it"
"This joint, ain't nothin' to it"
"One more for the road"

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....
"one more job oughta get it"
"One last shot, and we quit it"
"One more for the road"

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> Lido missed the boat


Boz Scaggs


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Boz Scaggs



So was Vrai's...


----------



## Agee

Georgia, I swear I never seen such a smile
Gorgeous enough to make an angel's heart run wild
Your lazy eyes and small-town lies
Have got me in your spell
Your drive-in boys and back-seat noise
And oh, you learned so well
Oh, oh, oh, so how was I to know
You got me, you got me right now
Georgia, your daddy was high the night he dreamed up you
Georgia, the stars were flyin' the night that you came through
Crystal sea of lights
Oh, what a nice surprise
Oh, oh, oh, and now I miss you so
But baby, I'm comin' back to you
Georgia, we will be together, dear
If they ever let me out of here
They will say that it's not true
But I did it all for you
Georgia, won't you tell them for me dear
Georgia, girl I never lived through a night like that
Sure enough got your lovin' where I like it at
Moonlight through the pines
Oh, oh, oh, but how were we to know
That wasn't moonlight, they were searchlights, oh no
Georgia, we will be together, dear
If they ever let me out of here
They will say that it's not true
But I did it all for you
Georgia, won't you tell them for me dear
Georgia, we will be together dear (oh, my dear)
If they ever let me out of here


----------



## Agee

Spread out now rosie doctor come cut loose her mama’s reins
You know playin’ blind man’s bluff is a little baby’s game
You pick up little dynamite I’m gonna pick up little gun
And together we’re gonna go out tonight and make that highway run
You don’t have to call me lieutenant rosie and I don’t want to be your son
The only lover I’m ever gonna need’s your soft sweet little girl’s tongue and rosie you’re the one
Dynamite’s in the belfry playin’ with the bats
Little gun’s downtown in front of woolworth’s tryin’ out his attitude on all the cats
Papa’s on the corner waitin’ for the bus
Mama she’s home in the window waitin’ up for us
She’ll be there in that chair when they wrestle her upstairs `cause you know
We ain’t gonna come
I ain’t here for business, I’m only here for fun

Rosalita jump a little lighter, senorita come sit by my fire
I just want to be your lover ain’t no liar, rosalita you’re my stone desire

Jack the rabbit and weak knees willie you know they’re gonna be there
Ah sloppy sue and big bones billie they’ll be comin’ up for air
We’re gonna play some pool skip some school act real cool stay out all night it’s gonna feel alright
Rosie come out tonight, rosie come out tonight
Windows are for cheaters chimneys for the poor
Closets are for hangers winners use the door

Rosalita jump a little...

Now I know your mama she don’t like me `cause I play in a rock and roll band
And I know your daddy he don’t dig me but he never did understand
Papa lowered the boom he locked you in your room
I’m comin’ to lend a hand
I’m comin’ to liberate you confiscate you I want to be your man
Someday we’ll look back on this and it will all seem funny
But now you’re sad your mama’s mad
And your papa says he knows that I don’t have any money
Tell him this is last chance to get his daughter in a fine romance
Because a record company rosie just gave me big bucks

My tires were slashed and I almost crashed but the lord had mercy
My machine she’s a dud out stuck in the mud somewhere in the swamps of jersey
Hold on tight stay up all night `cause rosie I’m comin’ on strong
By the time we meet the morning light I will hold you in my arms
I know a pretty little place in southern california down san diego way
There’s a little cafe where they play guitars all night and day
You can hear them in the back room strummin’
So hold tight baby `cause don’t you know daddy’s comin’

Rosalita jump a little...


----------



## otter

In the day we sweat it out in the streets of a runaway American dream
At night we ride through mansions of glory in suicide machines
Sprung from cages out on highway 9,
Chrome wheeled, fuel injected
and steppin' out over the line
Baby this town rips the bones from your back
It's a death trap, it's a suicide rap
We gotta get out while we're young
`Cause tramps like us, baby we were born to run

Wendy let me in I wanna be your friend
I want to guard your dreams and visions
Just wrap your legs 'round these velvet rims
and strap your hands across my engines
Together we could break this trap
We'll run till we drop, baby we'll never go back
Will you walk with me out on the wire
`Cause baby I'm just a scared and lonely rider
But I gotta find out how it feels
I want to know if love is wild
girl I want to know if love is real

Beyond the Palace hemi-powered drones scream down the boulevard
The girls comb their hair in rearview mirrors
And the boys try to look so hard
The amusement park rises bold and stark
Kids are huddled on the beach in a mist
I wanna die with you Wendy on the streets tonight
In an everlasting kiss

The highway's jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
Everybody's out on the run tonight
but there's no place left to hide
Together Wendy we'll live with the sadness
I'll love you with all the madness in my soul
Someday girl I don't know when
we're gonna get to that place
Where we really want to go
and we'll walk in the sun
But till then tramps like us
baby we were born to run


----------



## Agee

[font=helvetica, arial]<!--  lyrics  -->The rangers had a homecoming in Harlem late last night
And the Magic Rat drove his sleek machine over the Jersey state line
Barefoot girl sitting on the hood of a Dodge
Drinking warm beer in the soft summer rain
The Rat pulls into town rolls up his pants
Together they take a stab at romance and disappear down Flamingo Lane

Well the Maximum Lawman run down Flamingo chasing the Rat and the barefoot girl
And the kids round here look just like shadows always quiet, holding hands
From the churches to the jails tonight all is silence in the world
As we take our stand down in Jungleland

The midnight gang's assembled and picked a rendezvous for the night
They'll meet 'neath that giant Exxon sign that brings this fair city light
Man there's an opera out on the Turnpike
There's a ballet being fought out in the alley
Until the local cops, Cherry Tops, rips this holy night
The street's alive as secret debts are paid
Contacts made, they vanished unseen
Kids flash guitars just like switch-blades hustling for the record machine
The hungry and the hunted explode into rock'n'roll bands
That face off against each other out in the street down in Jungleland

In the parking lot the visionaries dress in the latest rage
Inside the backstreet girls are dancing to the records that the D.J. plays
Lonely-hearted lovers struggle in dark corners
Desperate as the night moves on, just a look and a whisper, and they're gone

Beneath the city two hearts beat
Soul engines running through a night so tender in a bedroom locked
In whispers of soft refusal and then surrender in the tunnels uptown
The Rat's own dream guns him down as shots echo down them hallways in the night
No one watches when the ambulance pulls away
Or as the girl shuts out the bedroom light

Outside the street's on fire in a real death waltz
Between flesh and what's fantasy and the poets down here
Don't write nothing at all, they just stand back and let it all be
And in the quick of the night they reach for their moment
And try to make an honest stand but they wind up wounded, not even dead
Tonight in Jungleland
<!--  END lyrics  --><!--  spacer  -->[/font]


----------



## otter

It can't happen here
It can't happen here
I'm telling you, my dear
That it can't happen here
Because I been checkin' it out, baby
I checked it out a couple a times

But I'm telling you
It can't happen here
Oh darling, it's important that you believe me
(Bop bop bop bop)
That it can't happen here

Who could imagine that they would freak out somewhere
in Kansas . . .
(Kansas . . . Kansas . . . Kansas . . . Kansas . . . )
(Kansas, Kansas, do-do-dun to-to
Kansas, Kansas, la la la)
(Kansas, Kansas, do-do-dun to-to
Kansas, Kansas)
Who could imagine that they would freak out in Minnesota . . .
(Mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi
Mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi-mi . . . )
(Mama Minnesota, Mama Minnesota, Mama Minnesota,
Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma Mama Minnesota,
Mama Minnesota, Mama Minnesota,
Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma Mama Minnesota)
Who could imagine . . .

Who could imagine
That they would freak out in Washington, D.C.
(AC/DC bop-bop-bop)
(AC/DC do-do-do-dun, AC/DC
Ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma-ma, AC/DC)
But it can't happen here
Oh baby, it can't happen here
(AC/DC bop-bop-bop)
Oh baby, it can't happen here
(AC/DC bop-bop-bop)
It can't happen here
Everybody's safe and it can't happen here
(AC/DC bop-bop-bop)
No freaks for us
(AC/DC bop-bop-bop)
It can't happen here
(AC/DC bop-bop-bop)
Everybody's clean and it can't happen here
No, no, it won't happen here
(No, no, it won't happen here)
(AC/DC bop-bop-bop)
I'm telling you it can't
(AC/DC bop-bop-bop)
It won't happen here
Bop-bop-ditty-bop
(I'm not worried at all, I'm not worried at all)
Ditty-bop-bop-bop
Plastic folks, you know
It won't happen here
You're safe, mama
(No no no)
You're safe, baby
(No no no)
You just cook a tv dinner
(No no no)
And you make it
Bop bop bop
(No no no)
Oh, we're gonna get a tv dinner and cook it up
(No no no no no no no!)
Oh, get a tv dinner and cook it up
Cook it up
Oh, and it won't happen here
Who could imagine
That they would freak out in the suburbs!
(No no no no no no no no no no
Man you guys are really safe
Everything's cool)

I remember (tu-tu)
I remember (tu-tu)
I remember (tu-tu)
They had a swimming pool
I remember (tu-tu)
I remember (tu-tu)
They had a swimming pool
I remember (tu-tu)
I remember (tu-tu)
They had a swimming pool

And they thought it couldn't happen here
(duh duh duh)
They knew it couldn't happen here
They were so sure it couldn't happen here
But . . .

Suzy . . .
Yes yes, oh yes--I've always felt that
Yes, I agree man, it really makes it . . . yeah . . .
It's a real THING, man, it really makes it

FZ: Suzy, you just got to town, and we've been . . . we've been very interested in your development
Suzy: Forget it!

Hmmmmmmmmm
(It can't happen here)


----------



## vraiblonde

There was beer all over the dance floor 
And the band was playin' rhythm and blues 
You got down and did the gator
And half an hour later
You were barfin' all over your girlfriend's shoes. 

But the Greeks don't want no freaks. 
The Greeks don't want no freaks 
Just put a little smile on them rosy cheeks, 
'Cause the Greeks don't want no freaks.

(GATOR!!) 

She was the pride and the passion of Dixie 
She did exactly what her daddy had planned. 
She was perfect little sister
Until somebody missed her
And they found her in the bushes with the boys in the band

But the Greeks don't want no freaks 
The Greeks don't want no freaks 
So put a great big smile on them rosy cheeks, 
'Cause the Greeks don't want no freaks

No, the Greeks don't want no freaks 
Said, the Greeks don't want no freaks 
Just put that monster smile on them rosy cheeks 
'Cause the Greeks don't want no freaks 
No, the Greeks don't want no freaks, Ahh...


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment --> Watch out
You might get what you’re after
Cool babies
Strange but not a stranger
I’m an ordinary guy
Burning down the house

Hold tight wait till the party’s over
Hold tight we’re in for nasty weather
There has got to be a way
Burning down the house

Here’s your ticket pack your bag: time for jumpin’ overboard
The transportation is here
Close enough but not too far, maybe you know where you are
Fightin’ fire with fire

All wet
Hey you might need a raincoat
Shakedown
Dreams walking in broad daylight
Three hun-dred six-ty five de-grees
Burning down the house

It was once upon a place sometimes I listen to myself
Gonna come in first place
People on their way to work baby what did you except
Gonna burst into flame

My house
S’out of the ordinary
That’s might
Don’t want to hurt nobody
Some things sure can sweep me off my feet
Burning down the house

No visible means of support and you have not seen nuthin’ yet
Everything’s stuck together
I don’t know what you expect starring into the tv set
Fighting fire with fire


----------



## virgovictoria

Tom Jones - "It's Not Unusual"

It’s not unusual to be loved by anyone
It’s not unusual to have fun with anyone
But when I see you hanging about with anyone
It’s not unusual to see me cry,
Oh I wanna’ die
It’s not unusual to go out at any time
But when I see you out and about it’s such a crime
If you should ever want to be loved by anyone,
It’s not unusual it happens every day no matter what you say
You find it happens all the time
Love will never do what you want it to
Why can’t this crazy love be mine
It’s not unusual, to be mad with anyone
It’s not unusual, to be sad with anyone
But if I ever find that you’ve changed at anytime
It’s not unusual to find out that I’m in love with you
Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh


----------



## virgovictoria

Elvis - "A Little Less Conversation"  I dig this one!    

A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation ain’t satisfactioning me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark
Close your mouth and open up your heart and baby satisfy me
Satisfy me baby

Baby close your eyes and listen to the music
Drifting through a summer breeze
It’s a groovy night and I can show you how to use it
Come along with me and put your mind at ease

A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation ain’t satisfactioning me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark
Close your mouth and open up your heart and baby satisfy me
Satisfy me baby

Come on baby I’m tired of talking
Grab your coat and let’s start walking
Come on, come on
Come on, come on
Come on, come on
Don’t procrastinate, don’t articulate
Girl it’s getting late, gettin’ upset waitin’ around

A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation ain’t satisfactioning me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark
Close your mouth and open up your heart and baby satisfy me
Satisfy me baby


----------



## Kyle

Like a rock
I'm gonna roll over you
Like a rock
I'm gonna roll over you

Not gonna lose my nerve
Not gonna fall apart
Not gonna turn the tide
Not gonna start from the top
Not gonna lose control
Not gonna turn around
Not gonna break my step
Not gonna till I take you to the top
Cause there's something baby
that I want you to know
What price love
If there's nothing to show

Like a rock
I'm gonna roll over you
Like a rock
I'm gonna roll over you

No need to close the door
No need to lose your way
No need to stand alone
Just try to understand what I'm saying
Cos I'm gonna hold on
Not gonna turn you loose
Not gonna bring you down
Not gonna let you go
I only want to take you to the top
'Cause if I don't have you
Then I want you to know
What price love
If we've nothing to show

Like a rock
I'm gonna roll over you
Like a rock
I'm gonna roll over you
Rock 'n' Roll over you<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Agee

<TABLE class=center cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%" bgColor=#f9faf9><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>There I was with the old man
Stranded again so off I'd ran
A young world crashing around me
No possibilities of getting what I need
He looked at me and smiled
Said ";No, no, no, no, no child.

See the dog and butterfly. Up in the
Air he like to fly."; Dog and butterfly
Below she had to try. She roll back down
To the warm soft ground laughing
She don't know why, she don't know why
Dog and butterfly

Well I stumbled upon your secret place
Safe in the trees you had tears on your face
Wrestling with your desires frozen strangers
Stealing your fires. The message hit my mind
Only words that I could find
See the dog and butterfly
Up in the air he like to fly
Dog and butterfly below she had to try
She roll back down to the warm soft ground
Laughing to the sky, up to the sky
Dog and butterfly

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%" bgColor=#f9faf9><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>We're getting older the world's getting colder
For the life of me I don't know the reason why
Maybe it's livin' making us give in
Hearts rolling in taken back on the tide
We're balanced together ocean upon the sky

Another night in this strange town
Moonlight holding me light as down
Voice of confusion inside of me
No begging to go back where I'm free
Feels like I'm through
Then the old man's words are true
See the dog and butterfly
Up in the air he like to fly
Dog and butterfly, below she had to try
She roll back down to the warm soft
Ground with a little tear in her eye
She had to try, she had to try
Dog and butterfly


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Agee

<TABLE class=center cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="50%" bgColor=#f9faf9><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>You'd rather have wine than gin
Only the finest by your skin
Always running after Time - catching
You're fancy with rhyme
Shining on the front page again

Hot on the presses today - little queen
Making your passion play - little queen
Nobody knows your melancholy mind -
Little queen

Away from the sellers, the papers said
Your crown was tight and heavy on your head
Still you danced and you sang - all night
The telephone rang
Music kept on playing from your pen.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width="50%" bgColor=#f9faf9><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Hot on the presses today - little queen
Making your passion play - little queen
Nobody knows your melancholy mind -
Little queen

Raining Raining- he knows your Soul ain't free
Raining Raining- he feels you little queen

Slipping away with your gypsy band
Hot on your music and playing a winning hand
He was standing in the line, thinking how you
Moved his mind
Feeling like he held you in his hand


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## virgovictoria

Creed - "My Own Prison"

A court is in session a verdict is in
No appeal on the docket today, just my own sin
The walls are cold and pale the cage made of steel
Screams fill the room alone I drop and kneel
Silence now the sound my breath the only motion around
Demons cluttering around my face showing no emotion
Shackled by my sentence expecting no return
Here there is no penance my skin begins to burn
(chorus)
So I held my head up high hiding hate that burns inside
Which only fuels there selfish pride
We’re all held captive out from the sun
A sun that shines on only some
We the meek are all in one
I hear a thunder in the distance see a vision of a cross
I feel the pain that was given on that sad day of loss
A lion roars in the darkness only he holds the key
A light to free me from my burden and grant me life eternally
Should have been dead on a sunday morning banging my head
No time for mourning ain’t got no time
(chorus)
I cry out to God seeking only his decision
Gabriel stands and confirms
I’ve created my own prison


----------



## Kyle

Take the children and yourself
And hide out in the cellar
By now the fighting will be close at hand
Don't believe the church and state
And everything they tell you
Believe in me, I'm with the high command 

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you? 

There's a gun and ammunition
Just inside the doorway
Use it only in emergency
Better you should pray to God
The Father and the Spirit
Will guide you and protect from up here 

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you? 

Swear allegiance to the flag
Whatever flag they offer
Never hint at what you really feel
Teach the children quietly
For some day sons and daughters
Will rise up and fight while we stood still 

Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you? Can you hear me running (can you hear me calling you?)
(Can you hear me) hear me calling you?
(Can you hear me running) hear me running babe?
(Can you hear me running) hear me running?
Calling you, calling you


----------



## Kyle

Must be getting early, clocks are running late.
Paint my love a morning sky, it looks so phony. Dawn is breaking everywhere, 
light a candle, curse the glare
Draw the curtains I don't care, cause it's all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

I see you've got your list out, say your piece and get out.
Guess I get the gist of it, but it's all right
sorry that you feel that way,the only thing there is to say,
Every silver linings got a touch of grey
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

It's a lesson to me, the ables and the beggars and the thieves
The abc's we all must face to try to keep a little grace.

It's a lesson to me, the deltas and the East and the freeze
The abc's we think of, to try to win a little love.

I know the rent is in arrears, the dog has not been fed in years
It's even worse than it appears, but it's all right

Cow is giving kerosene, kid can't read at seventeen
The words he knows are all obscene, but it's all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

Shoe is on the hand it fits, there's really nothing much to it
Whistle through your teeth and spit, 'cause it's all right

Oh well a touch of grey, kinda suits you anyway,
That was all I had to say, and it's all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

We will get by, we will get by, we will get by, we will survive.
We will get by, we will get by, we will get by, we will survive.


----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> Take the children and yourself
> And hide out in the cellar
> By now the fighting will be close at hand
> Don't believe the church and state
> And everything they tell you
> Believe in me, I'm with the high command
> 
> Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
> Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
> Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
> Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
> 
> There's a gun and ammunition
> Just inside the doorway
> Use it only in emergency
> Better you should pray to God
> The Father and the Spirit
> Will guide you and protect from up here
> 
> Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
> Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
> Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
> Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
> 
> Swear allegiance to the flag
> Whatever flag they offer
> Never hint at what you really feel
> Teach the children quietly
> For some day sons and daughters
> Will rise up and fight while we stood still
> 
> Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
> Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you?
> Can you hear me, can you hear me running?
> Can you hear me running, can you hear me calling you? Can you hear me running (can you hear me calling you?)
> (Can you hear me) hear me calling you?
> (Can you hear me running) hear me running babe?
> (Can you hear me running) hear me running?
> Calling you, calling you


Mike and the mechanics ?


----------



## Agee

How come he don't come and P.I.P. with me
Down at the meter no more?
And how come he turn(ed) off the t.v.
And hang(ed) that sign on the door?
Well we call and we call "How come?" we say
Hey what could make a boy behave this-a way, yeah?
And he learn(ed) all of the lines, now, and every time
He gonna s-stutter when he talks
And it's true! It's true!
He sure has acquired this kinda cool
and inspired sorta jazz when he walk(s)
Where's his jacket and his old blue jeans,
If this ain't healthy it is some kinda clean

That means Chuck E's in love

I don't believe what you're saying to me
This is something I got to see. Is he here?
I look in the poolhall. Is he here?
I look in the drugstore. Is he here?
No, he don't come here no more

Well I'll tell you what, I saw him
He was sittin' behind us down at the Pantages
And whatever is that he's got up his sleeve
I hope it isn't contagious
What's her name? Is that her there?
Oh Christ, I think he's even combed his hair!
And is that her? Well then what's her name?
Oh, it's never gonna be same.
That's not her
I know what's wrong
'Cause Chuck E's in love with the little girl singing this song
Don't you know
Chuck E's in love, Chuck E's in love
Chuck E's in love, Chuck E's in love ...
Chuck E's in love with me


----------



## Agee

*Sly Stone*

Sometimes, I'm right, and I can be wrong
My own beliefs are in my song
The butcher, the banker, the drummer, and then
Makes no difference what group I'm in
I am everyday people, yeah yeah

There is a blue one who can't accept the green one
For living with a fat one trying to be a skinny one
Different strokes for different folks
And so on and so on and scooby-dooby-dooby
Ooh sha sha, we got to live together

I am no better and neither are you
We are the same whatever we do
You love me, you hate me, you loathe me, and then
You can't figure out what bag I'm in
I am everyday people, yeah yeah

There is a long hair that doesn't like the short hair
For bein' such a rich one that will not help the poor one
Different strokes for different folks
And so on and so on and scooby-dooby-dooby
Ooh sha sha, we got to live together

There is a yellow one that doesn't like the black one
That won't accept the red one that won't accept the white one
Different strokes for different folks
And so on and so on and scooby-dooby-dooby
Ooh sha sha, I am everyday people


----------



## AMP

romnightsappy:

I can't fight this feeling any longer
And yet I'm still afraid to let it flow
What started out as friendship, has grown stronger
I only wish I had the strength to let it show 
I tell myself that I can't hold out forever
I said there is no reason for my fear
Cause I feel so secure when we're together
You give my life direction
You make everything so clear 

And even as I wander
I'm keeping you in sight
You're a candle in the window
On a cold, dark winter's night
And I'm getting closer than I ever thought I might 

And I can't fight this feeling anymore
I've forgotten what I started fighting for
It's time to bring this ship into the shore
And throw away the oars, forever 

Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore
I've forgotten what I started fighting for
And if I have to crawl upon the floor
Come crushing through your door
Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore 

My life has been such a whirlwind since I saw you
I've been running round in circles in my mind
And it always seems that I'm following you, girl
Cause you take me to the places that alone I'd never find 

And even as I wander I'm keeping you in sight
You're a candle in the window on a cold, dark winter's night
And I'm getting closer than I ever thought I might 

And I can't fight this feeling anymore
I've forgotten what I started fighting for
It's time to bring this ship into the shore
And throw away the oars, forever 

Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore
I've forgotten what I started fighting for
And if I have to crawl upon the floor
Come crushing through your door
Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore


----------



## AMP

Just one more to add ..... can't beleive this was almost 15 years ago!

I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

I'm too sexy for my shirt too sexy for my shirt
So sexy it hurts
And I'm too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan
New York and Japan
And I'm too sexy for your party
Too sexy for your party
No way I'm disco dancing

I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I do my little turn on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my car too sexy for my car
Too sexy by far
And I'm too sexy for my hat
Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that

I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my too sexy for my too sexy for my

'Cos I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my cat too sexy for my cat
Poor pussy poor pussy cat
I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

And I'm too sexy for this song


----------



## Agee

*Robert Palmer*

Said the fight to make ends meet
Keeps a man upon his feet
Holding down his job
Trying to show he can't be bought
It takes every kind of people
To make what life's about
Every kind of people
To make the world go 'round
Someone's looking for a lead
In his duty to a King or creed
Protecting what he feels is right
Fights against wrong with his life
There's no profit in deceit
Honest men know that
Revenge do not taste sweet
Whether yellow, black or white
Each and every man's the same inside
It takes every kind of people
To make what life's about
Every kind of people
To make the world go 'round
You know that love's the only goal
That could bring a peace to any soul
Hey, and every man's the same
He wants the sunshine in his name
It takes every kind of people
To make what life's about
Every kind of people
To make the world go 'round
It takes every kind of people
To make what life's about
Every kind of people
To make the world go 'round...


----------



## AMP

I went out walking
Through streets paved with gold
Lifted some stones
Saw the skin and bones
Of a city without a soul
I went out walking
Under an atomic sky
Where the ground won't turn
And the rain it burns
Like the tears when I said goodbye
Yeah I went with nothing
Nothing but the thought of you
I went wandering

I went drifting
Through the capitals of tin
Where men can't walk
Or freely talk
And sons turn their fathers in
I stopped outside a church house
Where the citizens like to sit
They say they want the kingdom
But they don't want God in it

I went out riding
Down that old eight lane
I passed by a thousand signs
Looking for my own name

I went with nothing
But the thought you'd be there too
Looking for you

I went out there
In search of experience
To taste and to touch
And to feel as much
As a man can
Before he repents

I went out searching
Looking for one good man
A spirit who would not bend or break
Who would sit at his father's right hand
I went out walking
With a bible and a gun
The word of God lay heavy on my heart
I was sure I was the one
Now Jesus, don't you wait up
Jesus, I'll be home soon
Yeah I went out for the papers
Told her I'd be back by noon

Yeah I left with nothing
But the thought you'd be there too
Looking for you

Yeah I left with nothing
Nothing but the thought of you
I went wandering


----------



## vraiblonde

You have so many relationships in this life,
But only one or two will last.
You go through all the pain and strife,
Then you turn your back and they're gone so fast.

Oh yeah. They're gone so fast.

Oh, so hold on to the ones who really care,
In the end they'll be the only ones there.
When you get old and start losing your hair,
Can you tell me who will still care?
Can you tell me who will still care? Oh care.

MMMBop, ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do. Oh yeah,
MMMBop ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do

Oh yeah, in an MMMBop they're gone. Yeah.

Plant a seed, plant a flower,
Plant a rose, you can plant any one of those
Keep planting to find out which one grows.
It's a secret no one knows.
It's a secret no one knows.
Oh, no one knows.

MMMBop, ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do. Yeah yeah,
MMMBop ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do

Yeah yeah, in an MMMBop they're gone
I'm an MMMBop they're not there
In an MMMBop they're gone.
I'm an MMMBop they're not there
Until you lose your hair 
But you don't care, yeah yeah

MMMBop, ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do. Yeah yeah,
MMMBop ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do

Can you tell me? No you can't cause you don't know 
Can you tell me? You say you can but you don't know 
Can you tell me which flower's going to grow? 
Can you tell me if it's going to be a daisy or a rose? 
Can you tell me which flower's going to grow? 
Can you tell me? You say you can but you don't know 

MMMBop, ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do. Yeah yeah,
MMMBop ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do bop,
Ba duba dop ba do


----------



## Agee

Brother bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

His sister had another one, she paid it for the lime<o></o>

 <o></o>

She put the lime in the coconut, drank 'em both up.<o></o>

She put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both together<o></o>

She put the lime in the coconut, drank 'em both up.<o></o>

She put the lime in the coconut, call the doctor woke him up, and say:<o></o>

 <o></o>

 “Doctor!  Ain't there nothing I can take<o></o>

I say, Doctor!  To relieve this belly ache?<o></o>

I say, Doctor!  Ain't there nothing I can take<o></o>

I say, Doctor! To relieve my belly ache?<o></o>

 <o></o>

I put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both together,<o></o>

I put the lime in the coconut, I drink 'em both down,<o></o>

I put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both together,<o></o>

I put the lime in the coco nut, call the Doctor, woke him up an' say<o></o>

 <o></o>

 Doctor!  Ain't there nothing I can take<o></o>

I say, Doctor!  To relieve this belly ache?<o></o>

I say, Doctor!  Ain't there nothing I can take<o></o>

I say, Doctor!” And he say: “Let me get this straight<o></o>

 <o></o>

You put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em bot together,<o></o>

Put the lime in the coconut, you drink 'em both up.<o></o>

You put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both together,<o></o>

Put the lime in the coconut, call the Doctor, woke him up, an' say<o></o>

 <o></o>

Doctor! Ain't there nothing I can take, you say<o></o>

Doctor! To relieve your belly ache, you say<o></o>

Doctor! Ain't there nothing I can take, you say<o></o>

Doctor!  You such a silly woman!<o></o>

 <o></o>

Put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both together,<o></o>

put the lime in the coconut. Then you feel better.<o></o>

Put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both down.<o></o>

Put the lime in the coconut, an' call me in the morning.<o></o>

 <o></o>

Woo Woo, ain't there nothing I can take, I say<o></o>

Woo Woo, to relieve my belly ache,<o></o>

I say Doctor! Doctor! ain't there nothing I can take, I say<o></o>

Yaah Yaah! To relieve my belly ache.<o></o>


----------



## virgovictoria

Marvin Gaye - "Got to Give It Up"

I used to go out to parties
And stand around
'Cause I was too nervous
To really get down
And my body yearned to be free
So I got up on the floor and found
Someone to choose me
No more standin' along the side walls
Now I've got myself together, baby
And I'm havin' a ball
Long as you prove it
There's always a chance
Somebody watches
I'm gonna make romance
With your body, ooo baby, you dance all night
Get down and prove it, feel all right
(repeat and fade):
Keep on dancin'
Got to give it up


----------



## virgovictoria

*He'll Be Here This Weekend...:sad: (love him)*

Edwin McCain - "I'll Be"

The strands in your eyes that color them wonderful 
Stop me and steal my breath 
And emeralds from mountains thrust towards the sky
Never revealing their depth 
Tell me that we belong together 
Dress it up with the trappings of love 
I'll be captivated, I'll hang from your lips
Instead of the gallows of heartache that hang from above

Chorus:I'll Be your cryin' shoulder 
I'll Be loves suicide 
I'll Be better when I'm older
I'll Be the greatest fan of your life

And rain falls angry on the tin roof
As we lie awake in my bed
You're My Survival, You're My Living Proof
My love is alive and not dead

Tell me that we belong together
Dress it up with the trappings of love
I'll be captivated, I'll hang from your lips
Instead of the gallows of heartache that hang from above

Chorus

And I've dropped out, I've burned up, I fought my way back from
the dead
Tuned in, turned on, remembered the things that you said

Chorus

Chorus

The greatest fan of your life.


----------



## BadGirl

One day I was on the ground 
When I needed a hand 
Then it couldn't be found 
I was so far down that I couldn't get up 
You know and one day I was one of life's losers 
Even my friends were my accusers 
In my head I lost before I begun 

I had a dream but it turned to dust 
And what I thought was love 
That must have been lust 
I was living in style 
When the walls fell in 
And when I played my hand 
I looked like a joker 
Turn around fate must have woke her 
Cause lady luck she was waiting outside the door 

I'm winning and I don't intend losing again 

Too bad it belonged to me 
It was the wrong time and not meant to be 
It took a long time and I'm new born now 
I can see the day that I bleed for 
If it's agreed that there's a need 
To play the game and to win again


----------



## virgovictoria

vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BadGirl again.


----------



## vraiblonde

Listen to me, baby, you gotta understand
You're old enough to know the makings of a man
Listen to me, baby, it's hard to settle down
Am I asking too much for you to stick around

Every boy wants a girl
He can trust to the very end
Baby, that's you
Won't you wait but 'til then

When I see lips beggin' to be kissed 
I can't stop 
I can't stop myself

Lightning is striking again
Lightning is striking again

Nature's takin' over my one-track mind
Believe it or not, you're in my heart all the time
All the girls are sayin' that you'll end up a fool
For the time being, baby, live by my rules

When I settle down
I want one baby on my mind
Forgive and forget
And I'll make up for all lost time

If she's put together fine 
And she's readin' my mind
I can't stop
I can't stop myself

Lightning is striking again
Lightning is striking again 
And again and again and again

Lightning is striking again
Lightning is striking again

There's a chapel in the pines
Waiting for us around the bend
Picture in your mind
Love forever, but 'til then

If she gives me a sign 
That she wants to make time
I can't stop
I can't stop myself

Lightning is striking again
Lightning is striking again 
And again and again and again
Lightning is striking again 
And again and again and again


----------



## cattitude




----------



## cattitude

"Children, behave!"
That's what they say when we're together.
"And watch how you play!"
They don't understand.
And so we're running just as fast as we can,
Holding on to one another's hands.
Trying to get away into the night,
And then you put your arms around me
and we tumble to the ground,
And then you say, "I think we're alone now.
There doesn't seem to be anyone around.
I think we're alone now.
The beating of our hearts is the only sound."
Look at the way
We gotta hide what we're doing.
Cause what would they say
If they ever knew?
And so we're running just as fast as we can,
Holding on to one another's hands.
Trying to get away into the night,
And then you put your arms around me
and we tumble to the ground,
And then you say, "I think we're alone now.
There doesn't seem to be anyone around.
I think we're alone now.
The beating of our hearts is the only sound."
"I think we're alone now.
There doesn't seem to be anyone around.
I think we're alone now.
The beating of our hearts is the only sound."


----------



## otter

po kids


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> po kids



You talk too much, you talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound to drive me away

Now you get on the telephone with your girlfriend,
your conversation baby ain't got no end
Yakety-yakety-yakety-yak all the time,
you keep on talking baby drive me out of my mind
You talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound to drive me away

Well I laid out in the afternoon I start to nappin',
you walk into the room with them jaws a-flappin'
You keep that motormouth moving morning, noon and night,
you keep on talking baby make my head turn white
You talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound just to drive me away

I think you're trying to put me through some kind of test,
I'm begging you baby won't you give it a rest
You talk about people that you don't even know,
keep it up baby I'm gonna pick up and blow
You talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound to drive me away

Don't get me wrong baby I don't mean to complain,
but if you keep on talking you're gonna drive me insane
You keep on talking all around the clock,
I'm begging you baby won't you please stop
You talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound to drive me away


----------



## AC/DC

kwillia said:
			
		

> I just *juju'd* telling her I sing along to that song at the top of my lungs whenever it comes on the radio... it drives the kids crazy...



<img src="http://www.youth2000ny.com/Help/crying%20baby.gif">


----------



## workin hard

I, I'm so in love with you
Whatever you want to do
Is all right with me
'Cause you make me feel so brand new
And I want to spend my life with you

Since, since we've been together
Loving you forever
Is what I need
Let me be the one you come running to
I'll never be untrue

Let's, let's stay together
Lovin' you whether, whether
Times are good or bad, happy or sad

Whether times are good or bad, happy or sad

Why, why some people break up
Then turn around and make up
I just can't see
You'd never do that to me (would you, baby)
Staying around you is all I see
(Here's what I want us to do)

[Repeat to fade:]
Let's, we oughta stay together
Loving you whether, whether
Times are good or bad, happy or sad


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> I sing along to that song at the top of my lungs whenever it comes on the radio...



<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/gongsh2.jpg">


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> There is one song in particular that puts 'em over the edge... can't think of what it's called, but it goes, "...I've got a brand new pair of rollerskates...you've got a brand new key..."  The first time my son heard that one he said, "Mom, is this song for real? Did someone really think they were making a song or is it really a joke?"




Melanie


I rode my bicycle past your window last night
I roller-skated to your door at daylight
It almost seems like you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out you see
I been looking around awhile
You got something for me
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key

I ride my bike, I roller skate don't drive no care
Don't go too fast, but I go pretty far
For somebody who don't drive
I been all around the world
Some people say, I done all right for a girl

Oh, yea yea, oh, yea yea yea, oh yea yea yea yea yea yea

I asked your mother if you were at home
She said yes but you weren't alone
Oh, sometimes I think that you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out to see
La la la la la la la la, la la la la la la
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> There is one song in particular that puts 'em over the edge... can't think of what it's called, but it goes, "...I've got a brand new pair of rollerskates...you've got a brand new key..."  The first time my son heard that one he said, "Mom, is this song for real? Did someone really think they were making a song or is it really a joke?"


  That's exactly what my kids said!  Then they heard it on Spongebob.


----------



## Agee

Feeling so tired, can’t understand it
Just had a fortnight’s sleep
I’m feeling so tired, I’m so distracted
Ain’t touched a thing all week

I’m feeling drunk, juiced up and sloppy
Ain’t touched a drink all night
I’m feeling hungry, can’t see the reason
Just ate a horse meat pie

Yeah when you call my name
I salivate like a pavlov dog
Yeah when you lay me out
My heart is beating louder than a big bass drum, alright

Yeah, you got to mix it child
You got to fix it must be love
It’s a #####
You got to mix it child
You got to fix it but love
It’s a #####, alright

Sometimes I’m sexy, move like a stud
Kicking the stall all night
Sometimes I’m so shy, got to be worked on
Don’t have no bark or bite, alright

Yeah when you call my name
I salivate like a pavlov dog
Yeah when you lay me out
My heart is bumpin’ louder than a big bass drum, alright

I said hey, yeah I feel alright now
Got to be a...
Hey, I feel alright now
Hey hey hey
Hey hey yeah...


----------



## Agee

Took my fam'ly away from my Carolina home
Had dreams about the west and started to roam
six long months on a dust covered trail
they say heaven's at the end but so far it's been hell

chorus:
and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

We were diggin and siftin from 5 to 5
sellin everything we found just to stay alive
gold flowed free like the whiskey in the bars
sinnin' was the big thing, lord and satan was his star

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

dance hall girls were the evenin' treat
empty cartridges and blood lined the gutters of the street
men were shot down for the sake of fun
or just to hear the sound of their forty four guns

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

Now my widow she weeps by my grave
tears flow free for here man she couldn't save
shot down in cold blood by a gun that carried fame
all for a useless and no good worhtless claim

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there


----------



## Agee

Do you remember
Back in nineteen sixty-six? 
Country jesus, hillbilly blues,
That’s where I learned my licks.
Oh, from coast to coast and line to line
In every county there,
I’m talkin’ ’bout that outlaw x
Is cuttin’ through the air.

Anywhere, y’all,
Everywhere, y’all,
I heard it, I heard it,
I heard it on the x.

We can all thank doctor b
Who stepped across the line.
With lots of watts he took control,
The first one of it’s kind.
So listen to your radio
Most each and every night
’cause if you don’t I’m sure you won’t
Get to feeling right.

Anywhere, y’all,
Everywhere, y’all,
I heard it, I heard it,
I heard it on the x.


----------



## Kyle

Dreamed I was an Eskimo
Frozen wind began to blow
Under my boots and around my toes
The frost that bit the ground below
It was a hundred degrees below zero... 

And my mama cried
And my mama cried
Nanook, a-no-no
Nanook, a-no-no
Don't be a naughty Eskimo
Save your money, don't go to the show 

Well I turned around and I said "Oh, oh" Oh
Well I turned around and I said "Oh, oh" Oh
Well I turned around and I said "Ho, Ho"
And the northern lights commenced to glow
And she said, with a tear in her eye
"Watch out where the huskies go, and don't you eat that yellow snow"
"Watch out where the huskies go, and don't you eat that yellow snow"


----------



## Kyle

Oh, wow, man, I said 

Wait a second, man
What do you think the teacher's gonna look like this year?
#### man! 

Uh!
Oh yeah!

T-T-teacher stop that screamin'
Teacher don't you see?
Don't wanna be no uptown fool
Maybe I should go to hell
But I am doing well
Teacher needs to see me after school

I think of all the education that I've missed
But then my homework was never quite like this!

Ow! Got it bad,
Got it bad,
Got it bad,
I'm hot for teacher!
I've got it bad, so bad
I'm hot for teacher!

Hey, I heard you missed us
We're back! (Hey!)
I brought my pencil
Give me something to write on, man!
Whoa

Uh!

Ooo-oo-ooo

I heard about your lessons
but lessons are so cold
I didn't know about this school
Little girl from Cherry Lawn
How can you be so bold?
How did you know that golden rule?

I think of all the education that I've missed
But then my homework was never quite like this!

Whoa! Got it bad,
Got it bad,
Got it bad,
I'm hot for teacher!
I've got it bad, so bad
I'm hot for teacher!

Whoa!
(Guitar Solo)

Oh man, I think the clock is slow
(What are you doin' this weekend?) I don't feel tardy
Class dismissed!
Ooh-yeah!

I've got it bad,
Got it bad,
Got it bad,
I'm hot for teacher!

Whoa!
Oh! Ooh, yes I'm hot
Wow!

Oh my God!
Woo!


----------



## Kyle

Eyes that look like heaven, lips like sherry wine 
That girl can sure enough make my little light shine 
I get a funny feelin' up and down my spine 
'Cause I know that my Elvira's mine 

So I'm singin' 
Elvira, Elvira 
My heart's on fire Elvira 
Giddy Up Oom Poppa Omm Poppa Mow Mow 
Giddy Up Oom Poppa Omm Poppa Mow Mow 
Heigh-ho Silver, away 

Tonight I'm gonna meet her at the Hungry House Cafe 
And I'm gonna give her all the love I can 
She's gonna jump and holler 'cause I saved up my last two dollars 
We're gonna search and find that preacher man 

Now I'm a singin' 
Elvira, Elvira 
My heart's on fire Elvira 
Giddy Up Oom Poppa Omm Poppa Mow Mow 
Giddy Up Oom Poppa Omm Poppa Mow Mow 
Heigh-ho Silver, away


----------



## Agee

Spotcheck Billy got down on his hands and knees 
He said "Hey momma, hey let me check your oil all right?" 
She said "No, no honey, not tonight 
Comeback Monday, comeback Tuesday, then I might." 

I said Juanita, my sweet Jaunita, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 
I said Jaunita, my sweet taquita, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 

Don't want nobody who won't dive for dimes 
Don't want no speedballs 'cause I might die tryin 
Throw me a line, throw me a line 
'Cause there's a fat man in the bathtub with the blues 
I hear you moan, I hear you moan, I hear you moan 

Billy got so sad, dejected, put on his hat and start to run 
Runnin' down the street yellin' at the top of his lungs 
All I want in this life of mine is some good clean fun 
All I want in this life and time is some hit and run 

I said Juanita, my sweet Jaunita, what are you up to? 
My Jaunita 
I said Jaunita, my sweet taquito, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 

Put my money in your meter baby so it won't run down 
But you caught me in the squeeze play on the cheesy side of town 
Throw me a dime, throw me a line 
'Cause there's a fat man in the bathtub with the blues 
I hear you moan, I hear you moan, I hear you moan


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> *Well I'm shameless*



That goes without being said.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't ruin my angelic persona...


  :loveyameanit:


----------



## Kyle

*Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
when you're perfect in every way.
I can't wait to look in the mirror,
'cos I get better looking each day
to know me is to love me,
I must be a hell of a man.
O Lord it's hard to be humble
but I'm doing the best that I can.

I used to have a girlfriend
but I guess she just could'n't complete 
with all of these lovestarved women
who keep clamouring at my feet.
Well I probably find me another
but I guess they're all in awe of me,
who cares I never get lonesome
cause I treasure my own company.

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
when you're perfect in every way.
I can't wait to look in the mirror,
'cos I get better looking each day
to know me is to love me,
I must be a hell of a man.
O Lord it's hard to be humble
but I'm doing the best that I can.

I guess you can say I'm a loner,
a cowboy outlaw tough and proud
Well, I could have lots of friends if I wanted
but then I wouldn't stand out from the drowd,
some folks say that I'm "egotistical 
well I don't even know what that means
I guess it has something to do with the 
way that I fill out my skintight blue jeans.

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
when you're perfect in every way.
I can't wait to look in the mirror,
'cos I get better looking each day
to know me is to love me,
I must be a hell of a man.
O Lord it's hard to be humble
we are doing the best that we can.
*


----------



## Kyle

*[font=Arial,Bold]Could've been the whiskey, might've been the gin,​Could’ve been the three or four six-packs I don't know,​But look at the mess I'm in, my head’s a like a football​I think I'm going to die,​Tell me, me oh, me oh my,​[/font][font=Arial,Bold](stop) [/font][font=Arial,Bold]wasn't that a party
​
Someone took a grapefruit, wore it like a hat,​I saw someone under my kitchen table talking to my old tomcat,​They were talking about hockey, the cat was talking back​Along about then every thing went​[/font][font=Arial,Bold](stop) [/font][font=Arial,Bold]black,
​
Wasn’t that a party?​I'm sure it's just my memory playing tricks on me,​But I think I saw my buddy cutting down my neighbor's tree​[/font][font=Arial,Bold](stop)
​
[/font][font=Arial,Bold]Could've been the whiskey, might've been the gin,​Could’ve been the three or four six-packs I don't know,​But look at the mess I'm in, my head’s a like a football​I think I'm going to die,​Tell me, me oh, me oh my,​[/font][font=Arial,Bold](stop) [/font][font=Arial,Bold]wasn't that a party
​
[/font][font=Arial,Bold]Piano solo and sax solo:​[/font][font=Arial,Bold]Billy Joe and Tommy, well they went a little far,​They were​[/font][font=Arial,Bold](stop) [/font][font=Arial,Bold]sitting in the back yard blowing on a sireen, from somebody's police
​
car,​So you see, Your Honor, it was all in fun​A little bitty track meet down on Main Street was just to see if the cops could run​Well they run us in to see you in an alcoholic haze​I sure can use​[/font][font=Arial,Bold](stop) [/font][font=Arial,Bold]those thirty days to recover from the party
​
Could've been the whiskey, might've been the gin,​Could’ve been the three or four six-packs I don't know,​But look at the mess I'm in, my head’s a like a football​I think I'm going to die,​Tell me, me oh, me oh my,​[/font][font=Arial,Bold](stop) [/font][font=Arial,Bold]wasn't that a party
​
[/font][font=Arial,Bold](Modulate Up)​​[/font][font=Arial,Bold]Could've been the whiskey, might've been the gin,
​
Could’ve been the three or four six-packs I don't know,​But look at the mess I'm in, my head’s a like a football​I think I'm going to die,​Tell me, me oh, me oh my,​[/font][font=Arial,Bold](stop) [/font][font=Arial,Bold]wasn't that a party
​
Wasn’t that a party?​Wasn’t that a party?​Wasn’t that a party?​Wasn’t that a party?​Oh what a party!​*[/font]


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:
			
		

> *Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
> *



   I just pictured my cousins Joanne and Carol singing this song to kitchen utencils and pissing off the DJ in OBX by repeatedly calling and requesting this song!


----------



## Kyle

It was Della and the Dealer and a dog named Jake
And a cat named Kalamazoo.
Left the city in a pick up truck,
Gonna make some dreams come true.

Yea,they rolled out west where the wild sun sets
And the coyote bays at the moon.
Della and the Dealer and a dog named Jake
and a cat named Kalamazoo

Chorus:
If that cat could talk what tales he'd tell
About Della and the Dealer and the dog
as well
But the cat was cool, and he never said a mumblin word.

Down Tucson way there's a small cafe
Where they play a little cowboy tune.
And the guitar picker was a friend of mine
By the name of Randy Boone.Yea, Randy played her a sweet love song
And Della got a fire in her eye
The Dealer had a knife and the dog had a gun
and the cat had a shot of Rye.

Repeat CHORUS

Yea , the dealer was a killer,
He was evil and mean
And he was jealous of the fire in her eyes.

He snorted his coke through a century note
And swore that Boone would die.

The stage was set when the lights went out.
There was death in Tucson town.
Two shadows ran for the bar back door
And one stayed on the ground

Repeat CHORUS

Two shadows ran from the bar that night
And dog and cat ran too.
And the tires got hot on the pick up truck
As down the road they flew.

It was Della and her lover and a dog named Jake
And a cat named Kalamazoo.
Left Tucson in a pick-up truck
Gonna make some dreams come true.

CHORUS


----------



## workin hard

Hello Darlin'
nice to see you
its been a long time
you're just as lovely
as you used to be

how's your new love
are you happy
hope your doin fine
just to know it
means so much to me

what's that Darlin'
how am I doin'
guess I'm doing alright
except I cant sleep
and I cry all night 'til dawn

what I'm trying to say
is I love you and I miss you
and Im so sorry that I did you wrong

look up Darlin'
let me kiss you
just for old time sake
let me hold you
in my arms one more time

thank you Darlin'
may God bless you
and may each step you take
bring you closer
to the things you seem to find

goodbye Darlin'
gotta go now
gotta try to find a way
to lose these memories
of a love so warm and true
and if you should ever find it
in your heart to forgive me
come back Darlin'
Ill be waiting for you


----------



## RoseRed

Dreamed I was an eskimo
Frozen wind began to blow
Under my boots and around my toes
The frost that bit the ground below
It was a hundred degrees below zero...

And my mama cried
And my mama cried
Nanook, a-no-no
Nanook, a-no-no
Don’t be a naughty eskimo
Save your money, don’t go to the show

Well I turned around and I said oh, oh oh
Well I turned around and I said oh, oh oh
Well I turned around and I said ho, ho
And the northern lights commenced to glow
And she said, with a tear in her eye
Watch out where the huskies go, and don’t you eat that yellow snow
Watch out where the huskies go, and don’t you eat that yellow snow


----------



## Tomcat

Ev'rybody's building the big ships and the boats,
Some are building monuments,
Others, jotting down notes,
Ev'rybody's in despair,
Ev'ry girl and boy
But when Quinn the Eskimo gets here,
Ev'rybody's gonna jump for joy.
Come all without, come all within,
You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn.

I like to do just like the rest, I like my sugar sweet,
But guarding fumes and making haste,
It ain't my cup of meat.
Ev'rybody's 'neath the trees,
Feeding pigeons on a limb
But when Quinn the Eskimo gets here,
All the pigeons gonna run to him.
Come all without, come all within,
You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn.

A cat's meow and a cow's moo, I can recite 'em all,
Just tell me where it hurts yuh, honey,
And I'll tell you who to call.
Nobody can get no sleep,
There's someone on ev'ryone's toes
But when Quinn the Eskimo gets here,
Ev'rybody's gonna wanna doze.
Come all without, come all within,
You'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn.


with out looking it up, who wrote this song? :shrug:


----------



## otter

Tomcat said:
			
		

> with out looking it up, who wrote this song? :shrug:



Manfred Mann Earth Band did it..but I'm thinking that Dylan wrote it.


----------



## BadGirl

otter said:
			
		

> Manfred Mann Earth Band did it..but I'm thinking that Dylan wrote it.


And I used to see the Dead perform it a lot in concert.


----------



## Agee

You went uptown riding in your limousine
In your fine park avenue clothes
You had the dom perignon in your hand
And the spoon up your nose
And when you wake up in the morning
With your head on fire
And your eyes too bloody to see
Go on and cry in your coffee
But don’t come #####in’ to me

Because you had to be a big shot, didn’t you
You had to open up your mouth
You had to be a big shot, didn’t you
All your friends were so knocked out
You had to have the last word, last night
You know what everything’s about
You had to have a white hot spotlight
You had to be a big shot last night

They were all impressed with your halston dress
And the people that you knew at elaine’s
And the story of your latest success
Kept ’em so entertained
But now you just can’t remember
All the things you said
And you’re not sure you want to know
I’ll give you one hint, honey
You sure did put on a show

Yes, yes, you had to be a big shot, didn’t you
You had to prove it to the crowd
You had to be a big shot, didn’t you
All your friends were so knocked out
You had to have the last word, last night
You’re so much fun to be around
You had to have the front page, bold type
You had to be a big shot last night

Well, it’s no big sin to stick your two cents in
If you know when to leave it alone
But you went over the line
You couldn’t see it was time to go home
No, no, no, no, no, no, you had to be a big shot, didn’t you
You had to open up your mouth
You had to be a big shot, didn’t you
All your friends were so knocked out
You had to have the last word, last night
So much fun to be around
You had to have a white hot spotlight
You had to be a big shot last night


----------



## Agee

A bottle of white, a bottle of red
Perhaps a bottle of rose instead
We'll get a table near the street
In our old familiar place
You and I-face to face

A bottle of red, a bottle of white
It all depends on your appetite
I'll meet you any time you want
In our Italian Restaurant.

Things are okay with me these days
Got a good job, got a good office
Got a new wife, got a new life
And the family's fine
We lost touch long ago
You lost weight I did not know
You could ever look so good after
So much time.

I remember those days hanging out
At the village green
Engineer boots, leather jackets
And tight blue jeans
Drop a dime in the box play the
Song about New Orleans
Cold beer, hot lights
My sweet romantic teenage nights

Brenda and Eddie were the
Popular steadies
And the king and the queen
Of the prom
Riding around with the car top
Down and the radio on
Nobody looked any finer
Or was more of a hit at the
Parkway Diner
We never knew we could want more
Than that out of life
Surely Brenda and Eddie would
Always know how to survive.

Brenda and Eddy were still going
Steaday in the summer of '75
when they decided the marriage would
Be at the end of July
Everyone said they were crazy
"Brenda you know you're much too lazy
Eddie could never afford to live that
Kind of life."
But there we were wavin' Brenda and
Eddie goodbye.

They got an apartment with deep
Pile carpet
And a couple of paintings from Sears
A big waterbed that they bought
With the bread
They had saved for a couple
Of years
They started to fight when the
Money got tight
And they just didn't count on
The tears.

They lived for a while in a
Very nice style
But it's always the same in the end
They got a divorce as a matter
Of course
And they parted the closest
Of friends
Then the king and the queen went
Back to the green
But you can never go back
There again.

Brenda and Eddie had had it
Already by the summer of '75
Fromhe high  to the low to
The end of the show
For the rest of their lives
They couldn't go back to
The greasers
The best they could do was
Pick up the pieces
We always knew they would both
Find a way to get by
That's all I heard about
Brenda nd Eddie
Can't tell you more than I
Told you already
And here we are wavin' Brenda
And Eddie goodbye.

A bottle of red, aa bottle of white
Whatever kind of mood you're in tonight
I'll meet you anytime you want
In our Italian Restaurant.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> *Listen children to a story *
> *That was written long ago' *
> *Bout a kingdom on a mountain *
> *And the valley folk below. *
> 
> *On the mountain was a treasure *
> *Buried deep beneath a stone *
> *And the valley people swore they'd *
> *Have it for their very own. *
> 
> *Go ahead and hate your neighbor *
> *Go ahead and cheat a friend *
> *Do it in the name of heaven *
> *You can justify it in the end *
> *There won't be any trumpets blowing *
> *Come the judgment day *
> *On the bloody morning after *
> *One tin soldier rides away. *
> 
> *So the people of the valley *
> *Sent a message up the hill *
> *Asking for the buried treasure *
> *Tons of gold for which they'd kill *
> *Came an answer from the kingdom *
> *With our brothers we will share *
> *All the secrets of the mountain *
> *All the riches buried there. *
> 
> *Go ahead and hate your neighbor *
> *Go ahead and cheat a friend *
> *Do it in the name of heaven *
> *You can justify it in the end *
> *There won't be any trumpets blowing *
> *Come the judgment day *
> *On the bloody morning after *
> *One tin soldier rides away. *
> 
> *Now the valley cried in anger *
> *Mount your horses draw your sword *
> *And they killed the mountain people *
> *So they got their just reward *
> *Now they stood beside the treasure *
> *On the mountains dark and red *
> *Turned the stone and looked beneath it *
> *Peace on earth... was all it said. *
> 
> *Go ahead and hate your neighbor *
> *Go ahead and cheat a friend *
> *Do it in the name of heaven *
> *You can justify it in the end *
> *There won't be any trumpets blowing *
> *Come the judgment day *
> *On the bloody morning after *
> *One tin soldier rides away. *


Damn, Billy Jack is going to kick some azz!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh gawd he was something S-E-X-Y!!! At least he was to a budding teen...


Most everything is sexy to a budding teen!


----------



## Agee

Music Gods, please forgive me for posting a Cher song...


I was born in the wagon of a travellin’ show
My mama used to dance for the money they’d throw
Papa would do whatever he could
Preach a little gospel, sell a couple bottles of doctor good

Chorus
Gypsys, tramps, and thieves
We’d hear it from the people of the town
They’d call us gypsys, tramps, and thieves
But every night all the men would come around
And lay their money down

Picked up a boy just south of mobile
Gave him a ride, filled him with a hot meal
I was sixteen, he was twenty-one
Rode with us to memphis
And papa woulda shot him if he knew what he’d done

Chorus

I never had schoolin’ but he taught me well
With his smooth southern style
Three months later I’m a gal in trouble
And I haven’t seen him for a while, uh-huh
I haven’t seen him for a while, uh-huh

She was born in the wagon of a travellin’ show
Her mama had to dance for the money they’d throw
Grandpa’d do whatever he could
Preach a little gospel, sell a couple bottles of doctor good

Chorus chorus fades


----------



## Agee

To make up for the Cher post...

Mississippi Queen, You know what I mean
Mississippi Queen, She taught me everything
Went down around Dick's place, around Louisiana way
Where lived the Cajun Lady, aboard the Mississippi Queen
You know she was a dancer. She moved better on wine

   While the rest of them dudes were gettin' their kicks
   Boy, I beg your pardon, I was gettin' mine

Mississippi Queen, If you know what I mean
Mississippi Queen, She taught me everything
This lady she asked me, if I would be her man
You know that I told her, I'd do what I can
To keep her lookin' pretty, buy her dresses that shine

   While the rest of them dudes were makin' their friends
   Boy, I beg your pardon, I was loosin' mine

            --- Lead Guitar ---

You know she was a dancer. She moved better on wine

   While the rest of them dudes were gettin' their kicks
   Boy, I beg your pardon, I was gettin' mine

Yeah, Mississippi Queen


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Dreamed I was an eskimo
> Frozen wind began to blow
> Under my boots and around my toes
> The frost that bit the ground below
> It was a hundred degrees below zero...
> 
> And my mama cried
> And my mama cried
> Nanook, a-no-no
> Nanook, a-no-no
> Don’t be a naughty eskimo
> Save your money, don’t go to the show
> 
> Well I turned around and I said oh, oh oh
> Well I turned around and I said oh, oh oh
> Well I turned around and I said ho, ho
> And the northern lights commenced to glow
> And she said, with a tear in her eye
> Watch out where the huskies go, and don’t you eat that yellow snow
> Watch out where the huskies go, and don’t you eat that yellow snow


Damn that tune looks familiar... http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?p=824229#post824229


----------



## Kain99

Styx... Come Sail Away


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:
			
		

> Damn that tune looks familiar... http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?p=824229#post824229


----------



## CMC122

*<SMALL>All Right Now</SMALL>*

<SMALL>( A. Fraser / P. Rodgers)</SMALL>

<SMALL>There she stood in the street 
Smiling from her head to her feet 
I said hey what is this 
Now maybe baby 
Maybe you're in need for a kiss 
I said slow don't talk so fast 
Don't you think that love can last 
She said love Lord above 
Now you're trying to trick me in love 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now 

I took her home to my place 
Watching every move on her face 
She said look what's your game 
Are you trying to put me in shame 
I said slow don't talk so fast 
Don't you think that love can last 
She said love Lord above 
Now you're tryin' to trick me in love 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now</SMALL>


----------



## workin hard

It's all the same, only the names will change 
Everyday it seems we're wasting away 
Another place where the faces are so cold 
I'd drive all night just to get back home 

[Chorus:]
I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride 
I'm wanted dead or alive 
Wanted dead or alive 

Sometimes I sleep, sometimes it's not for days 
And the people I meet always go their separate ways 
Sometimes you tell the day 
By the bottle that you drink 
And times when you're all alone all you do is think 

[Chorus]

I walk these streets, a loaded six string on my back 
I play for keeps, 'cause I might not make it back 
I been everywhere, still I'm standing tall 
I've seen a million faces an I've rocked them all 

I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride 
I'm wanted dead or alive 
I'm a cowboy, I got the night on my side 
I'm wanted dead or alive 
Wanted dead or alive


----------



## SamSpade

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Most everything is sexy to a budding teen!


 Reminds me of a line from _Buffy the Vampire Slayer

_[font=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana]_*Cordelia:*_ "Well, does looking at guns make _you_ wanna have sex?"
*Xander:* "I'm seventeen. Looking at _*linoleum *_makes me wanna have sex."[/font]


----------



## BadGirl

Oh yeah... oh yeah... oh yeah
The moon... beautiful
The sun... even more beautiful
Oh yeah... oh yeah... oh yeah

Beautiful
Oh yeah... oh yeah...

Good time


These lyrics are almost worthless without the music behind them.  Just think of "Ferris Buehler's Day Off" and the band Yello.


----------



## AC/DC

*Possible repost, but I love this song.*

Crying in the rain

------Whitesnake

A black cat moans
When he's burning with the fever
A stray dog howls
When he's lonely in the night
A woman goes crazy
With the thoughts of retribution
But, a man starts weeping
When he's sick and tired of life
I keep on dreaming dreams of tomorrow
Feel I'm wasting my time
Lighting candles in the wind,
Always taking my chances
On the promise of the future
But, a heart full of sorrow
Paints a lonely tapestry
The sun is shining
But, it's raining in my heart
No one understands the heartache,
No one feels the pain,
'Cos no one ever sees the tears
When you're crying in the rain,
When you're crying in the rain,
Crying in the rain...
I can never deny
All the sweet things I have tasted
Tho' I've been mistreated
I keep coming back for more,
I know where I'm going
There's no hope of absolution
I can't seem to separate
The good times from the bad
The sun is shining
But, it's raining in my heart
No one understands the heartache,
No one feels the pain,
'Cos no one ever sees the tears
When you're crying in the rain,
When you're crying in the rain,
When you're crying in the rain,
When you're crying in the rain
The sun is shining
But, it's raining in my heart
No one understands the heartache,
No one feels the pain,
'Cos no one ever sees the tears
When you're crying in the rain,
When you're crying in the rain,
When you're crying in the rain,
When you're crying in the rain
Crying in the rain...
Page 2 of 2


----------



## Kyle

BOY:
I remember every little thing
As if it happened only yesterday
Parking by the lake
And there was not another car in sight
And I never had a girl
Looking any better than you did
And all the kids at school
They were wishing they were me that night
And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we're glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C'mon! Hold on tight!
C'mon! Hold on tight!
Thought it's cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light

GIRL:
Ain't no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed 
'Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed
Ain't no doubt about it
Baby got to go and shout it
Ain't no doubt about it 
We were doubly blessed

BOY:
'Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed
Baby doncha hear my heart
You got it drowning out the radio
I've been waiting so long
For you to come along and have some fun
And I gotta let you know
No you're never gonna regret it
So open up your eyes I got a big surprise
It'll feel all right
Well I wanna make your motor run
And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we're glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C'mon! Hold on tight!
C'mon! Hold on tight!

Though it's cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light
Paradise by the dashboard light
You got to do what you can 
And let Mother Nature do the rest
Ain't no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
'Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely-

We're gonna go all the way tonight
We're gonna go all the way
And tonight's the night...
We're gonna go all the way tonight
We're gonna go all the way
And tonight's the night...

RADIO BROADCAST
OK, here we go, we got a real pressure cooker going here,
Two down, nobody on, no score, bottom of the ninth,
There's the windup, and there it is, a line shot up the middle,
Look at him go. This boy can really fly! He's rounding first and really
turning it on now, he's not letting up at all, he's gonna try for
second; the ball is bobbled out in center, and here comes the
throw, and what a throw! He's gonna slide in head first, here he
comes, he's out! No, wait, safe-safe at second base, this kid
really makes things happen out there. Batter steps up to the
plate, here's the pitch-he's going, and what a jump he's got,
he's trying for third, here's the throw, it's in the dirt-safe at
third! Holy cow, stolen base! He's taking a pretty big lead out
there, almost daring him to try and pick him off. The pitcher
glances over, winds up, and it's bunted, bunted down the third
base line, the suicide squeeze is on! Here he comes, squeeze
play, it's gonna be close, holy cow, I think he's gonna make it!

II. LET ME SLEEP ON IT
GIRL:
Stop right there!
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further!
Do you love me?
Will you love me forever?
Do you need me?
Will you never leave me?
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life?
Will you take me away and will you make me your wife?
Do you love me!?
Will you love me forever!?
Do you need me!?
Will you never leave me!?
Will you make me happy for the rest of my life!?
Will you take me away and will you make me your wife!?
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me!?
Will you love me forever!?

BOY:
Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning
Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning
Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning

GIRL:
I gotta know right now
Do you love me?
Will you love me forever?
Do you need me?
Will you never leave me?
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life?
Will you take me away and will you make me your wife?
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further
Do you love me?
And will you love me forever?

BOY:
Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I'll give you an answer in the morning
Let me sleep on it

GIRL:
Will you love me forever?

BOY: 
Let me sleep on it

GIRL:
Will you love me forever!!!!

III. PRAYING FOR THE END OF TIME
I couldn't take it any longer
Lord I was crazed
And when the feeling came upon me
Like a tidal wave
I started swearing to my god and on my mother's grave
That I would love you to the end of time
I swore that I would love you to the end of time!
So now I'm praying for the end of time
To hurry up and arrive
'Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I don't think that I can really survive
I'll never break my promise or forget my vow
But God only knows what I can do right now
I'm praying for the end of time 
It's all that I can do
Praying for the end of time,
So I can end my time with you!!

BOY:
It was long ago and it was far away
And it was so much better that it is today

GIRL:
It never felt so good
It never felt so right
And we were glowing like 
A metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> I can see paradise by the dashboard light



I actually thought about this one today!!!


----------



## Kyle

I was born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
Picked up a shovel and I walked to the mine
I hauled Sixteen Tons of number 9 coal
And the straw-boss said, "Well, bless my soul"


(Chorus 

You haul Sixteen Tons, whadaya get?
Another older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store


Repeat Chorus 

Born one morning it was drizzle and rain
Fightin' and Trouble are my middle name
I was raised in a canebrake by an old mama lion
And no high-toned woman make me walk the line


Repeat Chorus 

See me comin' better step aside
A lot of men didn't and a lot of men died
I got one fist of iron and the other of steel
And if the right one don't get ya, the left one will


Repeat Chorus 

Born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
Picked up a shovel and I walked to the mine
I hauled Sixteen Tons of number 9 coal
And the straw-boss said, "Well, bless my soul"
Repeat Chorus


----------



## Kyle

Ridin' along in my automobile
My baby beside me at the wheel
I stole a kiss at the turn of a mile
My curiosity runnin' wild

Cruisin' and playin' the radio
With no particular place to go.

Ridin' along in my automobile
I'm anxious to tell her the way I feel,
So I told her softly and sincere,
And she leaned and whispered in my ear
Cuddlin' more and drivin' slow,
With no particular place to go.

No particular place to go,
So we parked way out on the Kokomo
The night was young and the moon was bold
So we both decided to take a stroll
Can you imagine the way I felt?
I couldn't unfasten her safety belt!

Ridin' along in my calaboose
Still tryin' to get her belt aloose
All the way home I held a grudge,
For the safety belt that 
wouldn't budge
Cruisin' and playin' the radio
With no particular place to go.


----------



## otter

*For Steve to help him understand..*

When this old world starts getting me down
And people are just too much for me to face
I climb way up to the top of the stairs
And all my cares just drift right into space
On the roof, it's peaceful as can be
And there the world below can't bother me
Let me tell you now

When I come home feelin' tired and beat
I go up where the air is fresh and sweet (up on the roof)
I get away from the hustling crowd
And all that rat-race noise down in the street (up on the roof)
On the roof, the only place I know
Where you just have to wish to make it so
Let's go up on the roof (up on the roof)

At night the stars put on a show for free
And, darling, you can share it all with me

I keep a-tellin' you

Right smack dab in the middle of town
I've found a paradise that's trouble proof (up on the roof)
And if this world starts getting you down
There's room enough for two
Up on the roof (up on the roof)
Up on the roo-oo-oof (up on the roof)
Oh, come on, baby (up on the roof)
Oh, come on, honey (up on the roof)

[Fade]

*Everything is all right (up on the roof)*


----------



## somdcrab

:guitar:


----------



## Christy

otter said:
			
		

> *For Steve to help him understand*


----------



## somdcrab

Christy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Kyle

Ooh ooh pain is so close to pleasure oh yeah
Sunshine and rainy weather go hand in hand together all 
your life
Ooh ooh pain is so close to pleasure everybody knows
One day we love each other then we're fighting one another 
all the time
When I was young and just getting started
And people talked to me they sounded broken hearted
Then I grew up and got my imagination
And all I wanted was to start a new relation
So in love but love had a bad reaction
I was looking for some good old satisfaction
But pain is all I got when all I needed was some love and 
affection
Ooh ooh pain is so close to pleasure yeah yeah
Sunshine and rainy weather go hand in hand together all 
your life
Pain and pleasure
Ooh ooh pain and pleasure
When your plans go wrong and you turn out the light
But inside of your mind you have to put up a fight
Where are the answers that we're all searching for
There's nothing in this world to be sure of anymore
Some days you're feeling good some days you're feeling bad
But if you're feeling happy someone else is always sad
Let the sweetness of love wipe the tears from your face
For better for worse so let's make the best of the rest of our 
years
Ooh ooh pain is so close to pleasure I told you so
Sunshine and rainy weather go hand in hand together all 
your life
Pain and pleasure
Ooh ooh pain is so close to pleasure yeah yeah
Sunshine and rainy weather go hand in hand together all 
your life
All your life
Pain - pleasure ....


----------



## somdcrab




----------



## virgovictoria

Simon and Garfunkel - "Kathy's Song"

I hear the drizzle of the rain
Like a memory it falls
Soft and warm continuing
Tapping on my roof and walls.

And from the shelter of my mind
Through the window of my eyes
I gaze beyond the rain-drenched streets
To england where my heart lies.

My mind’s distracted and diffused
My thoughts are many miles away
They lie with you when you’re asleep
And kiss you when you start your day.

And as a song I was writing is left undone
I don’t know why I spend my time
Writing songs I can’t believe
With words that tear and strain to rhyme.

And so you see I have come to doubt
All that I once held as true
I stand alone without beliefs
The only truth I know is you.

And as I watch the drops of rain
Weave their weary paths and die
I know that I am like the rain
There but for the grace of you go i.


----------



## virgovictoria

John Mayer - "No Such Thing"

Welcome to the real world
She said to me kind of condescendingly
Take a seat, take your life
Plot it out in black and white
Well I never lived the dreams of the prom kings
And the drama queens
I’d like to think the best of me
Is still hiding up my sleeve

They love to tell you stay inside the lines
But something’s better on the other side

I wanna run through the halls of my high school
I wanna scream at the top of my lungs
I just found out there’s no such thing as the real world
Just a lie you’ve got to rise above

So the good boys and girls take the so-called right track
Faded white hats grabbing the credits and making transfers
They read all the books but they can’t find the answers
And all of our parents, they’re getting older
I wonder if they’ve wished for anything better
While in their memories, tiny tragedies

They love to tell you stay inside the lines
But something’s better on the other side

I wanna run through the halls of my high school
I wanna scream at the top of my lungs
I just found out there’s no such thing as the real world
Just a lie you’ve got to rise above

I am invincible
I am invincible
I am invincible
As long as I’m alive

I wanna run through the halls of my high school
I wanna scream at the top of my lungs
I just found out there’s no such thing as the real world
Just a lie you’ve got to rise above

I just can’t wait till my ten year reunion
I’m gonna bust down the double doors
And when I stand on these tables before you
You will know what all this time was for


----------



## virgovictoria

BNL - "The Old Apartment"

Broke into the old apartment
This is where we used to live
Broken glass, broke and hungry
Broken hearts and broken bones
This is where we used to live

Why did you paint the walls? 
Why did you clean the floor? 
Why did you plaster over the hole I punched in the door? 
This is where we used to live

Why did you keep the mousetrap? 
Why did you keep the dishrack? 
These things used to be mine
I guess they still are, I want them back

Broke into the old apartment
Forty-two stairs from the street
Crooked landing, crooked landlord
Narrow laneway filled with crooks.
This is where we used to live.

Why did they pave the lawn? 
Why did they change the locks? 
Why did I have to break it, I only came here to talk
This is where we used to live

How is the neighbor downstairs? 
How is her temper this year? 
I turned up your tv and stomped on the floor just for fun
I know we don’t live here anymore
We bought an old house on the danforth
She loves me and her body keeps me warm
I’m happy here
But this is where we used to live

Broke into the old apartment
Tore the phone out of the wall
Only memories, fading memories
Blending into dull tableaux

I want them back
I want them back


----------



## virgovictoria

Nelly - "Country Grammar" - Edited as much as possible - don't shoot the messenger...  

 
Chorus: nelly

Hmmmmm
I’m goin down down baby, yo’ street in a range rover (c’mon)
Street sweeper baby, cocked ready to let it go (hot sh#t!)
Shimmy shimmy cocoa what? listen to it pound
Light it up and take a puff, pass it to me now

I’m goin down down baby, yo’ street in a range rover
Street sweeper baby, cocked ready to let it go
Shimmy shimmy cocoa what? listen to it pound
Light it up and take a puff, pass it to me now

[nelly]
Mmmmm, you can find me, in st. louis rollin on dubs
Smokin on dubs in clubs, blowin up like cocoa puffs
Sippin bud, gettin perved and getting dubbed
Daps and hugs, mean mugs and shoulder shrugs
And it’s all because, ’ccumulated enough stretch
Just to navigate it, wood decorated on chrome
And it’s candy painted, fans fainted - while I’m entertainin
Wild ain’t it? how me and money end up hangin
I hang with hannibal lector (hot sh#t!) so feel me when I bring it
Sing it loud (what? ) I’m from the lou’ and I’m proud
Run a mile - for the cause, I’m righteous above the law
Playa my style’s raw, I’m born to mack like todd shaw
Forget the fame, and the glamour
Give me d’s wit a rubber hammer
My grammar be’s ebonics, gin tonic and chronic
F#ck bionic it’s ironic, slammin niggaz like onyx
Lunatics til the day I die
I run more game than the bulls and sonics

Chorus

[nelly]
Who say pretty boys can’t be wild niggaz? 
Loud niggaz, o.k. corral niggaz
Foul niggaz, run in the club and bust in the crowd *****
How *****? ask me again and it’s goin down *****
Now *****, come to the circus and watch me clown *****
Pound niggaz, what you be givin when I’m around *****
Frown niggaz, talkin #### when I leave the town *****
Say now, can you hoes come out to play now
Hey i’m, ready to cut you up any day now
Play by, my rules boo and you gon’ stay high
May i, answer yo’ +third question+ like a.i.
Say hi, to my niggaz left in the slamma
From st. louis to memphis
From texas back up to indiana, chi-town
K.c. motown to alabama
L-a, new york yankee niggaz to hotlanta
’ouisiana, all my niggaz wit country grammar
Smokin blunts in savannah
Blow thirty mill’ like I’m hammer

Chorus

[nelly]
Let’s show these cats to make these milli-ons
So you niggaz quit actin silly, mon
+kid+ quicker than +billy+, mon
Talkin really and I need it mon
Foes I kick em freely mon, ’specially off remi, mon
Keys to my beemer, mon - holla at beenie man
See me, mon, cheifin rollin deeper than any mon
Through jennings mon, through u-city back up to kingsland
Wit nice niggaz, sheist niggaz who snatch yo’ life niggaz
Trife niggaz, who produce and sell the same beat twice, *****
(hot ####!) ice niggaz, all over close to never sober
From broke to havin dough, cause my price range is rover
Now I’m knockin like jehovah - let me in now, let me in now
Bill gates, donald trump let me in now
Spin now, I got money to lend my friends now
We in now, candy benz, kenwood and 10s now
I win now (whoo!) f#ckin lesbian twins now
Seein now, through the pen I make my ends now

Chorus

*freedom of musical expression, I tell ya!*


----------



## virgovictoria

Lenny Kravitz - "American Woman"

Huh!
American woman
Stay away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
Don’t come hare hanging around my door
I don’t want to see your face no more
I got more important things to do
Than spend my time growin’ old with you
Now woman
Stay away
American woman
Listen what I say

American woman
Get away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
Don’t come here knocking around my door
I don’t want to see your shadow no more
Colored lights can hypnotize
Sparkle someone else’s eyes
Now woman
Get away
American woman
Listen what I say

Huh!
American woman
I said get way
American woman
Listen what I say
Don’t come hanging around my door
Don’t want to see your face no more
I don’t need your war machines
I don’t need your ghetto scenes
Colored lights can hypnotize
Sparkle someone else’s eyes
Now woman
Get away
American woman
Listen what I say

American woman
Get away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
I gotta go
I gotta get away
And I gotta go
I wanna fly away

I’m gonna leave you, woman
I’m gonna leave you, woman
I’m gonna leave you, woman
I’m gonna leave you, woman

Bye bye, bye bye
Bye bye, bye bye

American woman
You’re no good for me
And I’m no good for you
American woman
I’m looking at you right in the eye
And tell you what I’m gonna do
American woman

I’m gonna leave you woman
You know I gotta go

I’m gonna leave you woman
I gotta go
Iiiiii gotta go
I gotta go american woman yeah


----------



## virgovictoria

Robert Palmer - "Simply Irresistible"

How can it be permissible
She compromise my principle, yeah yeah
That kind of love is mythical
She’s anything but typical

She’s a craze you’d endorse, she’s a powerful force
You’re obliged to conform when there’s no other course
She used to look good to me, but now I find her

Simply irresistible
Simply irresistible

Her loving is so powerful, huh
It’s simply unavoidable
The trend is irreversible
The woman is invincible

She’s a natural law, and she leaves me in awe
She deserves the applause, I surrender because
She used to look good to me, but now I find her

Simply irresistible
Simply irresistible

Simply irresistible she’s so fine, there’s no tellin’ where the money went
Simply irresistible she’s all mine, there’s no other way to go

She’s unavoidable, I’m backed against the wall
She gives me feelings like I never felt before
I’m breaking promises, she’s breaking every law
She used to look good to me, but now I find her

Simply irresistible
She’s so fine, there’s no tellin’ where the money went
Simply irresistible she’s all mine, there’s no other way to
Go

Her methods are inscrutable
The proof is irrefutable, ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh
She’s so completely kissable, huh
Our lives are indivisible

She’s a craze you’d endorse, she’s a powerful force
You’re obliged to conform when there’s no other course
She used to look good to me, but now I find her

Simply irresistible
Simply irresistible

She’s so fine, there’s no tellin’ where the money went
Simply irresistible she’s all mine, there’s no other way to go
She’s so fine, there’s no tellin’ where the money went
Simply irresistible she’s all mine, there’s no other way to go

Simply irresistible


----------



## virgovictoria

Kiss - "Beth"

Beth, I hear you callin’
But I can’t come home right now
Me and the boys are playin’
And we just can’t find the sound
Just a few more hours
And I’ll be right home to you
I think I hear them callin’
Oh, beth what can I do
Beth what can I do

You say you feel so empty
That our house just ain’t a home
And I’m always somewhere else
And you’re always there alone

Just a few more hours
And I’ll be right home to you
I think I hear them callin’
Oh, beth what can I do
Beth what can I do

Beth, I know you’re lonely
And I hope you’ll be alright
’cause me and the boys will be playin’
All night


----------



## virgovictoria

Train - "Drops of Jupiter"

Now that she’s back in the atmosphere
With drops of jupiter in her hair, hey, hey
She acts like summer and walks like rain
Reminds me that there’s time to change, hey, hey
Since the return from her stay on the moon
She listens like spring and she talks like june, hey, hey

Tell me did you sail across the sun
Did you make it to the milky way to see the lights all faded
And that heaven is overrated

Tell me, did you fall for a shooting star
One without a permanent scar
And did you miss me while you were looking at yourself out there

Now that she’s back from that soul vacation
Tracing her way through the constellation, hey, hey
She checks out mozart while she does tae-bo
Reminds me that there’s time to grow, hey, hey

Now that she’s back in the atmosphere
I’m afraid that she might think of me as plain ol’ jane
Told a story about a man who is too afraid to fly so he never did land

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
And head back to the milky way
And tell me, did venus blow your mind
Was it everything you wanted to find
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there

Can you imagine no love, pride, deep-fried chicken
Your best friend always sticking up for you even when I know you’re wrong
Can you imagine no first dance, freeze dried romance five-hour phone
Conversation
The best soy latte that you ever had . . . and me

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
And head back toward the milky way

Repeat 1st chorus


----------



## virgovictoria

*Enough Outta Me for One Night?*

Frou Frou - "Let Go"

drink up, baby down
mmm, are you in or are you out
leave your things behind
'cause it's all going off without you
excuse me, too busy you're writing your tragedy
these mishaps
you bubble wrap
when you've no idea what you're like

so let go, jump in
oh well, whatcha waiting for
it's alright
'cause there's beauty in the breakdown
so let go, just get in
oh, it's so amazing here
it's alright
'cause there's beauty in the breakdown

it gains the more it gives
and then it rises with the fall
so hand me that remote
can't you see that all that stuff's a sideshow

such boundless pleasure
we've no time for later now
you can't await your own arrival
you've 20 seconds to comply

so let go, jump in
oh well, whatcha waiting for
it's alright
'cause there's beauty in the breakdown
so let go, just get in
oh, it's so amazing here
it's alright
'cause there's beauty in the breakdown


----------



## Ken King

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Lenny Kravitz - "American Woman"


How about in the original form from 1970 as performed by the "Guess Who" written by members of the band Randy Bachman, Burton Cummings, Jim Kale and Garry Peterson?


----------



## virgovictoria

Ken King said:
			
		

> How about in the original form from 1970 as performed by the "Guess Who" written by members of the band Randy Bachman, Burton Cummings, Jim Kale and Garry Peterson?



Okay!   

Guess Who - "American Woman"

American woman, stay away from me 
American woman, mama let me be 
Don? come hangin?around my door 
I don? wanna see your face no more 
I got more important things to do 
Than spend my time growin?old with you 
Now woman, stay away, 
American woman, listen what I say 
American woman, get away from me 
American woman, mama let me be 
Don? come knockin?around my door 
I don? wanna see your shadow no more 

Chorus:
Coloured lights can hypnotize 
Sparkle someone else? eyes 
Now woman, get away 
American woman, listen what I say-ay 

American Woman, said get away 
American Woman, listen what I say 
Don? come a hangin?around my door 
Don? wanna see your face no more 
I don? need your war machines 
I don? need your ghetto scenes 

Chorus

American woman, stay away from me 
American woman, mama let me be 
I gotta go, I gotta get away 
Baby, I gotta go, 
I am dying 
I? gonna leave you woman (4x)
Bye-bye (4x)
(American woman) 
You?e no good for me 
And I? no good for you 
(American woman) 
I?l look you right in the eye 
And tell you what I? gonna do 
You know I? gonna leave, you know I? gonna go 
You know I? gonna leave, 
I? gonna leave you woman 
Goodbye American Woman


----------



## virgovictoria

Ozzy - "Mama, I'm Coming Home"

Times have changed and times are strange
Here I come, but I ain’t the same
Mama, I’m coming home
Times gone by seem to be
You could have been a better friend to me
Mama, I’m coming home

You took me in and you drove me out
Yeah, you had me hypnotized
Lost and found and turned aroound
By the fire in your eyes

You made me cry, you told me lies
But I can’t stand to say goodbye
Mama, I’m coming home
I could be right, I could be wrong
Hurts so bad, it’s been so long
Mama, I’m coming home

Selfish love yeah we’re both alone
The ride before the fall
But I’m gonna take this heart of stone
I just got to have it all

Chorus
I’ve seen your face a hundred times
Everyday we’ve been apart
I don’t care about the sunshine, yeah
’cause mama, mama, I’m coming home
I’m coming home

You took me in and you drove me out
Yeah, you had me hypnotized
Lost and found and turned around
By the fire in your eyes

Chorus


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... I never knew "Kathy" had any song other than "Kathy's Clown"...


I believe she had her own Comic Strip too.


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> But that's "Cathy" with a "C".... whole different animal...


 Tell it to Jorge!


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... I never knew "Kathy" had any song other than "Kathy's Clown"...



And that was for someone special...


----------



## Kyle

_What can I do, my dear, to catch your ear?_<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>​​_I love you madly, madly, madam librarian, Marian_<o></o>​​_Heaven help us, if the library caught on fire_<o></o>​​_And the volunteer hose brigade men_<o></o>​​_Had to whisper the news to Maaaaa-rian_<o></o>​​_Madam Libraaaaaa-rian_<o></o>​​<o></o>​​_What can I do, my dear, to make it clear?_<o></o>​​_I need you badly, badly, madam librarian, Marian_<o></o>​​_If I stumbled and I busted my whatchamacallit_<o></o>​​_I could lie on your floor unnoticed_<o></o>​​_Till my body had turned to caaaaa-rrion_<o></o>​​_Madam Libraaaaa-rain_<o></o>​​<o></o>​​_Now in the moonlight a man could sing it_<o></o>​​_In the moonlight..._<o></o>​​_And a fella would know that his darlin'_<o></o>​​_Had heard every word of his song_<o></o>​​_With the moonlight helping along_<o></o>​​<o></o>​​_But when I try in here to tell you dear_<o></o>​​_I love you madly, madly, madam librarian, Marian_<o></o>​​_It's a long lost cause, I can never win_<o></o>​​_For the civilized world accepts as unforgivable sin_<o></o>​​_Any talking out loud with any librarian_<o></o>​​_Such as Maaaaa-rain, Madam libraaaaa-rian_<o></o>​​


----------



## kwillia

All things dull and ugly,
All creatures short and squat,
All things rude and nasty,
The Lord God made the lot.
Each little snake that poisons,
Each little wasp that stings,
He made their brutish venom.
He made their horrid wings.

All things sick and cancerous,
All evil great and small,
All things foul and dangerous,
The Lord God made them all.

Each nasty little hornet,
Each beastly little squid--
Who made the spikey urchin?
Who made the sharks? He did!

All things scabbed and ulcerous,
All pox both great and small,
Putrid, foul and gangrenous,
The Lord God made them all.

Amen.


----------



## Kyle

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day.
Chorus: He's a lumberjack and he's okay,
He sleeps all night and he works all day.
I cut down trees, I eat my lunch,
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shopping 
And have buttered scones for tea.
Mounties: He cuts down trees, he eats his lunch,
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shopping
And has buttered scones for tea.
Chorus: He's a lumberjack and he's okay,
He sleeps all night and he works all day.
I cut down trees, I skip and jump,
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing,
And hang around in bars.
Mounties: He cuts down trees, he skips and jumps,
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing,
And hangs around in
bars.
Chorus: He's a lumberjack and he's okay,
He sleeps all night and he works all day.
I cut down trees, I wear high heels,
Suspendies and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear pappa.
Mounties: He cuts down trees, he wears high heels?
Suspendies...and a bra?
...he's a lumberjack and he's okay,
He sleeps all night and he works all day.
...he's a lumberjack and he's OKAAAAAAAAAAYYY.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.


----------



## Kyle

Short People got no reason
Short People got no reason
Short People got no reason
To live

They got little hands
And little eyes
And they walk around
Tellin' great big lies
They got little noses
And tiny little teeth
They wear platform shoes
On their nasty little fett

Well, I don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Round hereShort People are just the same
As you and I
(A Fool Such As I)
All men are brothers
Until the day they die
(It's A Wonderful World)

Short People got nobody
Short People got nobody
Short People got nobody
To love

They got little baby legs
And they stand so low
You got to pick 'em up
Just to say hello
They got little cars
That got beep, beep, beep
They got little voices
Goin' peep, peep, peep
They got grubby little fingers
And dirty little minds
They're gonna get you every time
Well, I don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
Don't want no Short People
'Round here


----------



## Kyle

I need to remember the day <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

When we said goodbye for the very last time <o></o>

There was still so much to say <o></o>

But time came between us and quietly stole you away <o></o>

 <o></o>

Let me remember the day<o></o>

We walk to the garden and sit for a while <o></o>

The hours are slipping away <o></o>

Still I try to hold them and freeze them in time <o></o>

So leave me believing we’ll meet here again <o></o>

Promise me some kind of sign <o></o>

 <o></o>

As each day turns into night <o></o>

I blow out the candle and turn down the sheet <o></o>

And now that you’ve risen so high <o></o>

I know that you watch over me as I sleep <o></o>

Always believing we’ll meet up again <o></o>

Waiting for some kind of sign <o></o>

 <o></o>

So now I remember the day <o></o>

When we said goodbye for the very last time <o></o>

But no one can take you away <o></o>

‘Cause here in my memories there’s never a very last time <o></o>

Never a very last time…. <o></o>

 <o></o>


----------



## vraiblonde

*Cheer up, dude*

(Oooh rock me Amadeus) 
Rock me Amadeus, R-R-Rock me Amadeus

Rock up, Bob, to the top 

Er war ein Punker und der lebte in der großen Stadt 
Es war in Wien, war Vienna, wo er alles tat 
Er hatte Schulden, denn er trank, doch ihn liebten alle Frauen 
Und jede rief: Come on rock me Amadeus 

Er war Superstar, er war populär 
Er war so exaltiert, because er hatte Flair 
Er war ein Virtuose, war ein Rockidol 
Und alles rief: Come and rock me Amadeus 

Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Oh oh oh Amadeus 

Come and rock me Amadeus 

Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Oh oh oh Amadeus 

Es war um 1780 und es war in Wien 
No plastic money anymore, die Banken gegen ihn 
Woher die Schulden kamen, war wohl jedermann bekannt 
Er war ein Mann der Frauen, Frauen liebten seinen Punk 

Er war Superstar, er war populär 
Er war so exaltiert, because er hatte Flair 
Er war ein Virtuose, war ein Rockidol 
Und alles rief: Come on and rock me Amadeus 

Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Oh oh oh Amadeus 

Come and rock me Amadeus

Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Oh oh oh Amadeus 
Come and rock me Amadeus 

Baby, baby do it to me, rock me 
Baby, baby do it to me, rock me 
Baby, baby do it to me, rock me 
Yi Yi, yaahh 
Baby, baby do it to me, rock me 
Baby, baby do it to me, rock me 
Baby, baby do it to me, rock me 

Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Oh oh oh Amadeus 

Come and rock me Amadeus 

Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Amadeus 
Amadeus, Amadeus, Oh oh oh Amadeus 

Amadeus


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Kiss - "Beth"




Just so you know, "Beth" made the Top Ten on the cringe-o-meter.  Here's the list:


Mandy
Wildfire
Beth
Baby I'ma Want You
All Out of Love
I've Never Been To Me
Shadow Dancing
Playground in My Mind
Muskrat Love
Seasons in the Sun


----------



## Kyle

Too much of a downer, huh? 


How about... 

It was a beautiful day, 
the sun beat down 
I had the radio on, I was 
drivin' 
The trees went by, me and 
Del were singin' 
Little Runaway, I was 
flyin' 

Yeah runnin' down a dream 
That never would come to 
me 
Workin' on a mystery, 
goin' wherever it leads 
I'm runnin' down a dream 

I felt so good, like 
anything was possible 
I hit cruise control and 
rubbed my eyes 
The last three days the 
rain was unstoppable 
It was always cold, no 
sun shine 

Yeah runnin' down a dream 
That never would come to 
me 
Workin' on a mystery, 
goin' wherever it leads 
I'm runnin' down a dream 

I rolled on as the sky 
grew dark 
I put the pedal down to 
make some time 
There's something good 
waitin' down this road 
I'm pickin' up whatever 
is mine 

Yeah runnin' down a dream 
That never would come to 
me 
Workin' on a mystery, 
goin' wherever it leads 
I'm runnin' down a dream 
?


----------



## Kyle

I never believed in things that I couldn't see 
I said if I can't feel it then how can it be 
No, no magic could happen to me 
And then I saw you 

I couldn't believe it, you took my heart 
I couldn't retrieve it, said to myself 
What's it all about 
Now I know there can be no doubt 

You can do magic 
You can have anything that you desire 
Magic, and you know 
You're the one who can put out the fire 

You know darn well 
When you cast your spell you will get your way 
When you hypnotize with your eyes 
A heart of stone can turn to clay 
Doo, doo, doo ... 

And when the rain is beatin' upon the window pane 
And when the night it gets so cold, when I can't sleep 
Again you come to me 
I hold you tight, the rain disappears 
Who would believe it 
With a word you dry my tears 

You can do magic 
You can have anything that you desire 
Magic, and you know 
You're the one who can put out the fire 

You know darn well 
When you cast your spell you will get your way 
When you hypnotize with your eyes 
A heart of stone can turn to clay 
Doo, doo, doo ... 

And If I wanted to 
I could never be free 
I never believed it was true 
But now it's so clear to me 

You can do magic 
You can have anything that you desire 
Magic, and you know 
You're the one who can put out the fire 

You know darn well 
When you cast your spell you will get your way 
When you hypnotize with your eyes 
A heart of stone can turn to clay 
Doo, doo, doo ... 

You're the one who can put out the fire 
You're the one who can put out the fire 
You're the one who can put out the fire ...


----------



## Kyle

Backstroke lover always hidin' 'neath the cover
Still I talked to your daddy he say
He said you ain't seen noting
'till you're down on a muffin
Then you're sure to be a-changin' your ways

I met a cheerleader, was a real young bleeder
All the times I can remaniesse
'Cause the best thing lovin'
With her sister and her cousin
Only started with a little kiss, like this!

See-saw swingin' with the boys in the school
And your feet flyin' up in the air
Singin' hey diddle-diddle with the kitty in the middle
You be swingin' like you just didn't care

So I took a big chance at the high school dance
With a missy who was ready to play
Was it me she was foolin'
'Cause she knew what she was doin'
And I know love was here to stay
When she told me to

Walk This Way, Walk This Way
Walk This Way, Walk This Way
Walk This Way, Walk This Way
Walk This Way, Walk This Way
Ah, just give me a kiss -------- like this!

School girl Sadie with the classy kinda sassy
Little skirt climbing way up her knees
There was three young ladies in the school gym locker
When I noticed they was lookin' at me

I was a high school loser
Never made it with a lady
Till the boys told me something I missed
Then my next door neighbor
With a daughter had a favor
So I gave her just a little kiss, like this!

See-saw swingin' with the boys in the school
And your feet flyin' up in the air
Singin' hey diddle-diddle with the kitty in the middle
You be swingin' like you just didn't care

So I took a big chance at the high school dance
With a missy who was ready to play
Was it me she was foolin'
'Cause she knew what she was doin'
When she told me how to Walk This Way
She told me to

Walk This Way, Talk This Way
Walk This Way, Walk This Way
Walk This Way, Talk This Way
Walk This Way, Talk This Way
Just give me a kiss -------- like this!


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Just so you know, "Beth" made the Top Ten on the cringe-o-meter.  Here's the list:
> 
> 
> Mandy
> Wildfire
> Beth
> Baby I'ma Want You
> All Out of Love
> I've Never Been To Me
> Shadow Dancing
> Playground in My Mind
> Muskrat Love
> Seasons in the Sun



Those are ALL really good songs to love to hate (a must to love to hate or at least love for their cheesiness)!  You're supposed to cringe in reverie!  Especially Shadow Dancing...  Visualize Andy Gibb in his tight white satin pants, swaying side to side, with a baby blue satin button up shirt, plastered smile, plastered feathered hair...

And, I must confess, Air Supply was my first ever concert...  I wasn't even a teen yet - they were at the Wisconsin State Fair, way back when!  HaHa!


----------



## vraiblonde

*Another one high up on the cringe-o-meter...*

You've got a cute way of talkin' 
You've got the better of me 
Just snap your fingers and I'm walkin' 
Like a dog hangin' on your lead 

I'm in a spin, you know 
Shakin' on a string, you know 

You make me feel like dancin' 
I wanna dance the night away 
You make me feel like dancin' 
I'm gonna dance the night away 
You make me feel like dancin' 

I feel like dancin' 
Dancin' 
Dance the night away 
I feel like dancin' 
Dancin' 
(Aaaah!) 

Quarter to four in the morning 
Ain't feeling tired, oh, no, no, no, no 
Just hold me tight and leave on the light 
'Cause I don't wanna go home 

You put a spell on me 
Right where you want me to be 

You make me feel like dancin' 
I wanna dance the night away 
You make me feel like dancin' 
I'm gonna dance the night away 
You make me feel like dancin' 

I feel like dancin' 
Dancin' 
Dance the night away 
I feel like dancin' 
Dancin' 
Dance the night away 
I feel like dancin' 
Dancin' 
Dance the night away 
I feel like dancin' 
Dancin' 
(Aaaah!) 

And if you let me stay 
We'll dance our lives away 

You make me feel like dancin' 
I wanna dance my life away 
You make me feel like dancin' 
I'm gonna dance my life away 
You make me feel like dancin' 
I wanna dance my life away 
You make me feel like dancin'


----------



## vraiblonde

*God, there's just so many!*

I gave a girl a ride in my wagon 
She crawled in and took control 
She was tired and her mind was a-draggin' 
I said, "Get some sleep and dream of rock and roll." 

Like a picture she was layin' there 
Moonlight dancin' off her hair 
She woke up and took me by the hand 
She's gonna love me in my Chevy van 
And that's all right with me 

Her young face was like that of an angel 
Her long legs were tanned and brown 
Better keep your eyes on the road, son 
Better slow this vehicle down 

Like a picture she was layin' there 
Moonlight dancin' off her hair 
She woke up and took me by the hand 
She's gonna love me in my Chevy van 
And that's all right with me 

I put her out in a town that was so small 
You could throw a rock from end to end 
A dirt-road Main Street, she walked off in bare feet 
It's a shame I won't be passin' through again 

'Cause like a picture she was layin' there 
Moonlight dancin' off her hair 
She woke up and took me by the hand 
We made love in my Chevy van 
And that's all right with me

  But you know, as ghey as that song is, Sammy Kershaw does a version that's actually pretty good.


----------



## vraiblonde

*I'm starting to gross myself out here..*

..haha...get it?  "Gross" myself out?  Haha...


Another day's at end
Mama says she's tired again
No one can even begin to tell her
I hardly know what to say
But maybe it's better that way
If poppa were here I'm sure he'd tell her

Shannon is gone, I heard
She's drifting out to sea
She always loved to swim away
Maybe she'll find an island
With a shaded tree
Just like the one in our backyard

Mama tries hard to pretend
That things will get better again
Somehow she's keepin' it all inside her

But finally the tears fill our eyes
And I know that somewhere tonight
She knows how much we really miss her

Shannon is gone I heard
She's drifting out to sea
She always loved to swim away
Maybe she'll find an island
With a shaded tree
Just like the one in our back yard
Ah....
Just like the one in our back yard
Ah....


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> *In the heat of a summer night
> In the land of the dollar bill
> When the town of Chicago died
> And they talk about it still
> *


This one made the cringe-o-meter spike big time!


----------



## Kyle

http://alt.superstation.com/TBS/Files/Static/theme.wav


----------



## Kyle

http://phrank.com/audio/sh/season1/theme02.wav


----------



## justin anemone

*Big John*

Every mornin' at the mine you could see him arrive...
He stood six foot six and weighted two-forty-five...
Kinda broad at the shoulder and narrow at the hip...
And everybody knew you didn't give no lip, to Big John...

Big John...Big John...
Big Bad John.
Big John.
Big John.

Nobody seemed to know where John called home...
He just drifted into town and stayed all alone.
He didn't say much...kinda quiet and shy...
And if you spoke at all, you just said "hi"...to Big John...

Big John...Big John...
Big Bad John.
Big John.
Big John.

Somebody said he came from New Orleans, where he got into a fight over a Cajun Queen...
And a crushing blow from a huge right hand...
Sent a Lou'siana fellow to the promised land.
Big John.


Big John...Big John...
Big Bad John.
Big John.
Big John.


Then came the day...at the bottom of the mine...when a timber cracked, and men started cryin'.
Miners were prayin' and hearts beat fast.  
And everybody thought that they'd breathed their last.
'Cept John.

Big John...Big John...
Big Bad John.
Big John.
Big John.

Outta the dust and the smoke of this man made hell...walked a giant of a man that the miners knew well...
Grabbed a saggin timber...and gave out with a groan...
And like a giant oak tree...just stoood there alone...big John...

BIG JOHN....

And with all of his strength he gave a mighty shove....till a miner yelled out..."There's a light up above"!
And twenty men scrambled from their wood-beat grave...and now there's only one left down there to save...Big John.

Big John...Big John...
Big Bad John.
Big John.
Big John.

With Jackson Timbers...they started back down....
Then came that rumble way down in the ground.

And smoke and gas belched outta that mine....
And everybody knew it was the end of the line...for big John....

Big John...Big John...
Big Bad John.
Big John.
Big John.


Well they never reopened that worthless pit.
They just placed a marble stand in front of it.
These few words are written on that stand.
"AT THE BOTTOM OF THIS MINE..
LIES A BIG...BIG MAN.
BIG JOHN"

Big John...Big John...
Big Bad John.
Big John.
Big John.


----------



## Agee

Well I never been to Spain
But I kinda like the music
Say the ladies are insane there
And they sure know how to use it
The don't abuse it
Never gonna lose it
I can't refuse it

Well I never been to England
But I kinda like the Beatles
Well, I headed for Las Vegas
Only made it out to Needles
Can you feel it
It must be real it
Feels so good
Oh, feels so good

Well I never been to heaven
But I been to Oklahoma
Well they tell me I was born there
But I really don't remember
In Oklahoma, not Arizona
What does it matter
What does it matter

Well I never been to Spain
But I kinda like the music
Say the ladies are insane there
And they sure know how to use it
They don't abuse it
Never gonna lose it
I can't refuse it

Well I never been to heaven
But I been to Oklahoma
Well they tell me I was born there
But I really don't remember
In Oklahoma, not Arizona
What does it matter
What does it matter


----------



## Agee

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%"><!-- startprint -->
Well, who's got you in a firm grip hold
It was a warm dry night in the old town hall
The group started grooving and laying it down
Don't you know I'm never gonna do that funky sound

Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
Go little mamma
Light my fuse
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
You're going out and spread the news

Well it must be something about the time of year
I'm goin' around back until you meet me there
We were rolling in the bush behind the barn
'Til my head started to ring like a fire alarm

Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
Go little mamma
Light my fuse
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
You're going out and spre ad the news
Rock 'n' roll hootchie chooRock 'n' roll hootchie choo
Go little mamma
Light my fuse
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
You're going out and spread the news

Well I hope you all know what I'm talking about
The way you wriggle that thing it really knocks me out
I'm getting high of the jive of the old wahchoo
C'mon little baby let me do it to you

Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
Go little mamma
Light my fuse
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
You're going out and spread the news
Rock 'n' roll hootchie chooRock 'n' roll hootchie choo
Go little mamma
Light my fuse
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
You're going out and spread the news
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
Go little mamma
Light my fuse
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
You're going out and spread the news
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo
Go little mamma
Light my fuse
Rock 'n' roll hootchie choo Rock 'n' roll hootchie​​Some way back- Suzie Quatro did the lyrics for this song.​​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## vraiblonde

The coolest theme song of all time


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The coolest theme song of all time


I can still see the family riding around in that vintage hot rod, hurst style


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The coolest theme song of all time


That Herman always got me with his one-of-a-kind laugh.


----------



## MisterEd

_A horse is a horse, of course, of course,
And no one can talk to a horse of course
That is, of course, unless the horse is the famous Mister Ed.

Go right to the source and ask the horse
He’ll give you the answer that you’ll endorse.
He’s always on a steady course.
Talk to Mister Ed.

People yakkity yak a streak and waste your time of day
But Mr. Ed will never speak unless he has something to say

A horse is a horse, of course, of course,
And this one’ll talk ‘til his voice is hoarse.
You never heard of a talking horse?

Well listen to this: "I'm Mister Ed." 
_


----------



## Agee

Spent the last year 
Rocky Mountain Way 
Couldn't get much higher 
Out to pasture 
Think it's safe to say 
Time to open fire 
And we don't need the ladies 
Crying 'cuz the storie's sad 
'Cuz the Rocky Mountain Way 
Is better than the way we had 
Well he's tellin' us this 
And he's tellin' us that 
Changes it every day 
Say's it doesn't matter 
Bases are loaded and Casey's at bat 
Playin' it play by play 
Time to change the batter 
And we don't need the ladies 
Crying 'cuz the storie's sad, uh huh 
Rocky Moutain Way 
Is better than the way we had 
Hey, hey, hey, hey


----------



## otter

A rooster says Good Morning 
With a "####-a-doodle-doo" - Good Morning!
A horse's neigh is just his way
Of saying "How are you".
A lion growls "Hello" 
And owls ask "Why" and "Where" and "Who".
May I suggest you get undressed
And show them your wazoo - Oh,

The animals, the animals,
Let's talk dirty to the animals
#### you, Mister Bunny
Eat ####, Mister Bear.
If they don't love it, they can shove it
Frankly, I don't care - Oh,

The animals, the animals,
Let's talk dirty to the animals
Up yours, Mister Hippo
Piss off, Mister Fox.
Go tell a chicken "Suck my ****" an'
Give him Chicken Pox - Oh,

The animals, the animals,
Let's talk dirty to the animals
From birds in the treetops
To snakes in the grass - But,
Never tell an alligator "Bite my..." No!
Never tell an alligator "Bite my..." Yes!
Never tell an alligator "Bite my... ******.


----------



## virgovictoria

otter said:
			
		

> A rooster says Good Morning
> Never tell an alligator "Bite my... ******.




vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to otter again.


----------



## jazz lady

I guess I should’ve known by the way U parked your car
sideways that it wouldn't last
See, U're the kinda person that believes in makin' out once
Love 'em and leave 'em fast
I guess I must be dumb cuz U had a pocket full of horses
Trojan and some of them used
But it was Saturday night, I guess that makes it all right
And U say - "What have I got 2 lose?"

And honey, I say Little Red Corvette
Baby, U're much 2 fast (Oh)
Little Red Corvette
U need a love that's gonna last

I guess I should've closed my eyes when U drove
me 2 the place where your horses run free
Cuz I felt a little ill when I saw all the pictures
Of the jockeys that were there before me
Believe it or not, I started 2 worry
I wondered if I had enough class
But it was Saturday night, I guess that makes it all right
And U say - "Baby, have U got enough gas?"
Oh yeah!

Little Red Corvette
Baby, U're much 2 fast (Yes U are)
Little Red Corvette
U need 2 find a love that's gonna last (Oh, oh)

A body like yours oughta be in jail
Cuz it's on the verge of bein' obscene
Move over, baby, gimme the keys
I'm gonna try 2 tame your little red love machine

Little Red Corvette
Baby, U're much 2 fast
Little Red Corvette
Need 2 find a love that's gonna last, hey hey

Little Red Corvette
Honey, U got 2 slow down (Got 2 slow down)
Little Red Corvette
Cuz if U don't, U’re gonna run your little red corvette
right in the ground
(Little Red Corvette)
Right down 2 the ground (Honey, U got 2 slow down)
U, U, U got 2 slow down
(Little Red Corvette)
U're movin' much 2 fast, 2 fast
Need 2 find a love that's gonna last!

Girl, U got an ass like I never seen, ow!
And the ride...
I say the ride is so smooth, U must be a limousine

Ow!
Baby, U're much 2 fast
Little Red Corvette
U need a love, U need a love that's, uh, that's gonna last
(Little Red Corvette)
Babe, U got 2 slow down (U got 2 slow down)
Little Red Corvette
Cuz if U don't, cuz if U don't
U’re gonna run your body right into the ground
(Right into the ground)
Right into the ground (Right into the ground)
Right into the ground (Right into the ground)

Little Red Corvette, oh


----------



## Agee

Greeen Eyed Lady, lovely lady
Strolling slowly towards the sun

Green eyed lady ocean lady
Soothing every wave that comes

Green eyed lady, passion's lady
dressed in love she lives for life to be

Green eyed lady feels like I never see
Setting suns and lonely lovers free

(Organ solo)
(long instrumental break)

Green eyed lady, windswept lady
moves the night the waves the sand

Green eyed lady ocean lady
child of nature, friend of man

Green eyed lady passions lady
dressed in love she lives for life to be

Green eyed lady feels like I never see
Setting sons and lonely lovers free


----------



## Agee

Mommy had. a little baby.
There he is. fast asleep.
He’s just. a little plaything.
Why not. wake him up? 
Cute. cute. little baby.
Little feet-feet. little toes.
Now he’s comin’ to me.
Crawl across. the kitchen floor.

Baby, baby, please let me hold him
I wanna make him stay up all night
Sister, sister, he’s just a plaything
We wanna make him stay up all night
Yeah we do

See him drink. from a bottle.
See him eat. from a plate.
Cute. cute. as a button.
Don’t you wanna make him. stay up late.
And we’re having fun. with no money.
Little smile. on his face.
Don’t cha’ love. the little baby.
Don’t you want to make him. stay up late.

Chorus

Here we go (all night long)
Sister, sister (all night long)
In the playpen...woo...(all night long)
Little baby goes, ha! (all night long)
I know you want to leave me...

Why don’t. we pretend.
There you go. little man.
Cute. cute. why not? 
Late at night. wake him up.

Chorus

Here we go (all night long)
Sister, sister...woo...
(with the television on)
Little baby goes...woo! (all night long)
Hey, hey, baby! (all night long)
And he looks so cute (all night long)
In his little red suit (all night long)


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Little Red Corvette
> Baby, U're much 2 fast



Was going through my Prince archives the other day!  Was going to post "Darlin' Nikki", but changed my mind!    


vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jazz lady again.


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Greeen Eyed Lady, lovely lady
> Strolling slowly towards the sun
> 
> Green eyed lady ocean lady
> Soothing every wave that comes
> 
> Green eyed lady, passion's lady
> dressed in love she lives for life to be
> 
> Green eyed lady feels like I never see
> Setting suns and lonely lovers free
> 
> (Organ solo)
> (long instrumental break)
> 
> Green eyed lady, windswept lady
> moves the night the waves the sand
> 
> Green eyed lady ocean lady
> child of nature, friend of man
> 
> Green eyed lady passions lady
> dressed in love she lives for life to be
> 
> Green eyed lady feels like I never see
> Setting sons and lonely lovers free



Thank you for posting a song about me..


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting a song about me..


Another that might apply...

I was once out strolling one very hot summer's day
When I thought I'd lay myself down to rest
In a big field of tall grass
I laid there in the sun and felt it carressing my face
And i fell asleep and dreamed
I dreamed i was in a hollywood movie
And that i was the star of the movie
This really blew my mind
The fact that me an overfed long haired leaping gnome
Should be the star of a hollywood movie, hmmm
But there i was
I was taken to a place
The hall of the mountain kings
I stood high by the mountain tops
Naked to the world
In front of
Every kind of girl
There was long one's tall ones, short ones, brown ones,
Black ones, round ones, big ones, crazy ones
Out of the middle, came a lady
She whispered in my ear
Something crazy
She said,

Chorus x4
Spill the wine and take that pearl

I could feel hot flames of fire roaring at my back
As she disappeared, but soon she returned
In her hand was a bottle of wine
In the other a glass
She poured some of the wine from the bottle into the glass
And raised it to her lips
And just before she drank it, she said

take the wine take that girl
spill the wine, take that girl
spill the wine, take that girl
spill the wine, take that girl
take that girl, yeah!
It's on girl, all you gotta do is spill that wine
spill that wine, let me feel, let me feel hot, yeah! yeah!
spill the wine, spill the wine, spill the wine, spill the wine,
spill the wine, spill the wine, spill the wine,
take that girl!


----------



## morganj614

Green eyes and wine..ya got me!  :guitar:


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> *In the twilight glow I see
> Blue eyes cryin' in the rain
> When we kissed goodbye and parted
> I knew we'd never meet again
> 
> Love is like a dyin' ember
> Only memories remain
> Through the ages I'll remember
> Blue eyes cryin' in the rain
> 
> Some day when we meet up yonder
> We'll stroll hand in hand again
> In a land that knows no partin'
> Blue eyes cryin' in the rain
> 
> Now my hair has turned to silver
> All my life I've loved in vain
> I can see her star in heaven
> Blue eyes crying in the rain
> *



:dammitwomanyoumademe


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm  too.... hold me...:sad:



Okay but you need to turn the camera off first.


----------



## virgovictoria

Sheryl Crow - "The First Cut is the Deepest"

I would have given you all of my heart 
but there's someone who's torn it apart 
and she's taking almost all that I've got 
but if you want, I'll try to love again 
baby I'll try to love again but I know 

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know 
The first cut is the deepest 
'cause when it comes to being lucky she's cursed 
when it comes to lovin' me she's worst 
but when it comes to being loved she's first 
that's how I know 

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know 
The first cut is the deepest 

I still want you by my side 
just to help me dry the tears that I've cried 
cause I'm sure gonna give you a try 
and if you want, I'll try to love again 
but baby, I'll try to love again, but I know 

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know 
The first cut is the deepest 

'Cause when it comes to being lucky she's cursed 
when it comes to lovin' me she's worst 
but when it comes to being loved she's first 
that's how I know 

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know 
The first cut is the deepest


----------



## Kyle

*Kwillia... Kwillia... Kwillia...*

Oh, sure.... You boohoo over one song I post and next thing you're posting every tear-jerker ever sung on here to drive everyone into AC/DCs suicide thread.


----------



## virgovictoria

DMB - "The Space Between"

You cannot quit me so quickly
Is no hope in you for me
No corner y’could squeeze me
But I’ve got all the time for you, love

The space between, the tears we cry
Is the laughter keeps us coming back for more
The space between, the wicked lies we tell
And hope to keep us safe from the pain

Will I hold you again? 
These fickle, fuddled words confuse me
Like will it rain today? 
We waste the hours with talking, talking
These twisted games we’re playing

We’re strange allies
With warring hearts
What a wild-eyed beast you be
The space between, the wicked lies we tell
And hope to keep us safe from the pain

Will I hold you again? 
Will I hold you...

Look at us spinning out in the madness of a rollercoaster
You know you went off like the devil in a church
In the middle of a crowded room
All we can do, my love
Is hope we don’t take this ship down

The space between, where you smile and hide
Where you’ll find me if I get to go
The space between, the bullets in our fire fight
Is where I’ll be hiding, waiting for you
The rain that falls splashed in your heart
Ran like sadness down the window into your room
The space between, our wicked lies
Is where we hope to keep safe from pain

Take my hand
’cause we’re walking out of here
Oh, right out of here
Love is all we need dear
The space between, what’s wrong and right
Is where you’ll find me hiding, waiting for you
The space between, your heart and mine
Is a space we’ll fill with time
The space between...


----------



## virgovictoria

Jimmy Durante - "Make Someone Happy"

Make someone happy,
Make just one someone happy;
Make just one heart the heart you sing to.
One smile that cheers you,
One face that lights when it nears you,
One girl you're ev'rything to.

Fame if you win it,
Comes and goes in a minute.
Where's the real stuff in life to cling to?
Love is the answer,
Someone to love is the answer.
Once you've found her, build your world around her.

Make someone happy, 
Make just one someone happy,
And you will be happy, too.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> [Him]
> Livin' my life in a slow hell
> Different girl every night at the hotel
> I aint seen the sun shine in 3 damn days
> Been fuelin' up on cocaine and whisky
> Wish I had a good girl to miss me
> Lord I wonder if I'll ever change my ways
> I put your picture away
> Sat down and cried the day
> I can't look at you, I'm lyin' next to her
> I put your picture away, sat down and cried today
> I can't look at you I'm lyin' next to her
> 
> [Me]
> I called you lastnight in the hotel
> Everyone knows but they wont tell
> But their half hearted smiles tell me
> Somethin' just ain't right
> I been waitin' on you for a long time
> Fuelin' up on heartaches and cheap wine
> I ain't heard from you in 3 damn nights
> I put your picture away
> I wonder where you been
> I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him
> I put your picture away
> I wonder where you been
> I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him
> I saw ya yesterday with an old friend
> 
> [Him]
> It was the same ole same "how have you been"
> 
> [Both]
> Since you been gone my worlds been dark & grey
> 
> [Him]
> You reminded me of brighter days
> 
> [Me]
> I hoped you were comin' home to stay
> I was head of the church
> 
> [Him]
> I was off to drink you away
> 
> [Both]
> I thought about you for a long time
> Can't seem to get you off my mind
> I can't nderstand why we're living life this way
> I found your picture today
> I swear I'll change my ways
> I just called to say I want you to come back home
> I found your picture today
> I swear I'llc hange my ways
> I just called to say I want you to come back home
> I just called to say, I love you come back home




Are you male voice or female voice?


----------



## virgovictoria

THIS SONG ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> [Him]
> Livin' my life in a slow hell
> Different girl every night at the hotel
> I aint seen the sun shine in 3 damn days
> 
> I just called to say, I love you come back home


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> Anyone know who sings this one... was a fav of mine back in my faded Levi's with white gauze blouse and suede vest, hush puppy wearing teen days...
> 
> Well, show me the way
> To the next whisky bar
> Oh, don't ask why
> Oh, don't ask why
> 
> Show me the way
> To the next whisky bar
> Oh, don't ask why
> Oh, don't ask why
> 
> For if we don't find
> The next whisky bar
> I tell you we must die
> I tell you we must die
> I tell you, I tell you
> I tell you we must die
> 
> Oh, moon of Alabama
> We now must say goodbye
> We've lost our good old mama
> And must have whisky, oh, you know why
> 
> Oh, moon of Alabama
> We now must say goodbye
> We've lost our good old mama
> And must have whisky, oh, you know why
> 
> Well, show me the way
> To the next little girl
> Oh, don't ask why
> Oh, don't ask why
> 
> Show me the way
> To the next little girl
> Oh, don't ask why
> Oh, don't ask why
> 
> For if we don't find
> The next little girl
> I tell you we must die
> I tell you we must die
> I tell you, I tell you
> I tell you we must die
> 
> Oh, moon of Alabama
> We now must say goodbye
> We've lost our good old mama
> And must have whisky, oh, you know why




Liar liar pants on fire..you ain't that old!


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I was greatly influenced by two reaaaaallly cool uncles who had great taste in music and a wall top-to-bottom full of albums... when the rest of the dorks in school were listening to Rick Springfield I was diggin' the classics...   I had this awesome poster of Jim Morrison hanging on my bedroom wall... it was a head shot and he had mirrored sunglasses on...   I didn't date at all at that age because I was looking for a dark haired levi wearing, scruffy facial haired, rebel kinda guy and there weren't any of those available at Chopticon High... well... there was one...



And you did him?..I never had a daughter..   :guitar:


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> After hearing this... there was no going back to what they were playing on the radio...
> 
> _Holly came from Miami F.L.A.
> hitch-hiked her way across the U.S.A.
> Plucked her eyebrows on the way
> shaved her leg and then he was a she
> She says, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
> said, hey honey, take a walk on the wild side
> Candy came from out on the island
> in the backroom she was everybody's darling
> But she never lost her head
> even when she was given head
> She says, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
> said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
> and the coloured girls go
> Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
> doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
> doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
> doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
> (Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (Doo)
> Little Joe never once gave it away
> everybody had to pay and pay
> A hustle here and a hustle there
> New York city is the place where they said
> Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
> I Said hey Joe, take a walk on the wild side
> Sugar Plum Fairy came and hit the streets
> lookin' for soul food and a place to eat
> Went to the Apollo
> you should have seen him go go go
> They said, hey Sugar, take a walk on the wild side
> I said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
> all right, hun
> Jackie is just speeding away
> thought she was James Dean for a day
> Then I guess she had to crash
> valium would have helped that dash
> She said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
> I said, hey honey, take a walk on the wild side
> and the coloured girls say
> Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
> doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
> doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
> doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
> (Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)
> (Doo)
> 
> _



And there was a censored version...Lou Reed..


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Long ago life was clean
> Sex was bad and obscene
> And the rich were so mean
> Stately homes for the lords
> Croquet lawns, village greens
> Victoria was my queen
> Victoria, victoria, victoria, ’toria
> 
> I was born, lucky me
> In a land that I love
> Though I am poor, I am free
> When I grow I shall fight
> For this land I shall die
> Let her sun never set
> Victoria, victoria, victoria, ’toria
> Victoria, victoria, victoria, toria
> 
> Land of hope and gloria
> Land of my victoria
> Land of hope and gloria
> Land of my victoria
> Victoria, ’toria
> Victoria, victoria, victoria, ’toria
> 
> Canada to india
> Australia to cornwall
> Singapore to hong kong
> From the west to the east
> From the rich to the poor
> Victoria loved them all
> Victoria, victoria, victoria, ’toria
> Victoria, victoria, victoria




   Hey, I'm likin' this tune!  Is this the Kinks, per chance?


----------



## otter

Try this one


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> After hearing this... there was no going back to what they were playing on the radio...
> 
> _Holly came from Miami F.L.A._
> _hitch-hiked her way across the U.S.A._
> _Plucked her eyebrows on the way_
> _shaved her leg and then he was a she_
> _She says, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side_
> _said, hey honey, take a walk on the wild side_
> _Candy came from out on the island_
> _in the backroom she was everybody's darling_
> _But she never lost her head_
> _even when she was given head_
> _She says, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side_
> _said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side_
> _and the coloured girls go_
> _Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo_
> _doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo_
> _doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo_
> _doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo_
> _(Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(Doo)_
> _Little Joe never once gave it away_
> _everybody had to pay and pay_
> _A hustle here and a hustle there_
> _New York city is the place where they said_
> _Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side_
> _I Said hey Joe, take a walk on the wild side_
> _Sugar Plum Fairy came and hit the streets_
> _lookin' for soul food and a place to eat_
> _Went to the Apollo_
> _you should have seen him go go go_
> _They said, hey Sugar, take a walk on the wild side_
> _I said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side_
> _all right, hun_
> _Jackie is just speeding away_
> _thought she was James Dean for a day_
> _Then I guess she had to crash_
> _valium would have helped that dash_
> _She said, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side_
> _I said, hey honey, take a walk on the wild side_
> _and the coloured girls say_
> _Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo_
> _doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo_
> _doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo_
> _doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo_
> _(Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo)_
> _(Doo) _


That songs looks familiar.

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=797762&postcount=73


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Watching girls go passing by
> It ain’t the latest thing
> I’m just standing in a doorway
> I’m just trying to make some sense
> Out of these girls go passing by
> The tales they tell of men
> I’m not waiting on a lady
> I’m just waiting on a friend
> 
> A smile relieves a heart that grieves
> Remember what I said
> I’m not waiting on a lady
> I’m just waiting on a friend
> I’m just waiting on a friend
> 
> Don’t need a whore
> I don’t need no booze
> Don’t need a virgin priest
> But I need someone I can cry to
> I need someone to protect
> Making love and breaking hearts
> It is a game for youth
> But I’m not waiting on a lady
> I’m just waiting on a friend


Bet I like this one more than you  

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=809363&postcount=158


----------



## BadGirl

Are you gonna take me home tonight ?
Ah down beside that red firelight
Are you gonna let it all hang out ?
Fat bottomed girls
You make the rockin' world go round

Hey I was just a skinny lad
Never knew no good from bad
But I knew life before I left my nursery - huh
Left alone with big fat Fanny
She was such a naughty nanny
Heap big woman you made a bad boy out of me
Hey hey!
Wooh

I've been singing with my band
Across the wire across the land
I seen every blue eyed floozy on the way, hey
But their beauty and their style
Went kind of smooth after a while
Take me to them dirty ladies everytime

C'mon
Oh won't you take me home tonight ?
Oh down beside your red firelight
Oh and you give it all you got
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round

Hey listen here
Now I got mortgages on homes
I got stiffness in ma' bones
Ain't no beauty Queens in this locality (I tell you)
Oh but I still get my pleasure
Still get my greatest treasure
Heap big woman you gonna make a big man out of me

Now get this
Oh (I know) you gonna take me home tonight (please)
Oh down beside that red firelight
Are you gonna let it all hang out ?
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round yeah
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round

Get on your bikes and ride
Ooh yeah oh yeah them fat bottomed girls
Fat bottomed girls
Yeah yeah yeah
Alright, ride 'em, c'mon
Fat bottomed girls - yes yes


----------



## Agee

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Are you gonna take me home tonight ?
> Ah down beside that red firelight
> Are you gonna let it all hang out ?
> Fat bottomed girls
> You make the rockin' world go round


That song  Hard to beat that "red fire light".


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Me thinks you have been in my CD and album collection...


Me thinks we have simalar tastes in tuneage


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sorry, dude... don't do tuna... I only dig guys...


 You can tune a piano, but can't tuna fish.


----------



## vraiblonde

The silicon chip inside her head
Gets switched to overload
And nobody's gonna go to school today
She's going to make them stay at home
And daddy doesn't understand it
He always said she was as good as gold
And he can see no reason
Cos there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be shown

Tell me why
I don't like Mondays
I want to shoot
The whole day down

The telex machine is kept so clean
As it types to a waiting world
And mother feels so shocked
Father's world is rocked
And their thoughts turn to
Their own little girl
Sweet 16 ain't that peachy keen
No, it ain't so neat to admit defeat
They can see no reasons
Cos there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be shown

Tell me why
I don't like Mondays
I want to shoot
The whole day down

All the playings stopped in the playground now
She wants to play with her toys a while
And school's out early and soon we'll be learning
And the lesson today is how to die
And then the bullhorn crackles
And the captain crackles
With the problems and the how's and why's
And he can see no reasons
Cos there are no reasons
What reason do you need to die

The silicon chip ...

Tell me why
I don't like Mondays
I want to shoot
The whole day down


----------



## vraiblonde

Poor old Johnny Ray
Sounded sad upon the radio
Moved a million hearts in mono
Our mothers cried
Sang along, who'd blame them
Now you're grown, so grown, now I must say more than ever
Go toora loora toora loo rye aye
And we can sing just like our fathers

Come on Eileen, oh I swear (what he means)
At this moment, you mean everything
With you in that dress my thoughts I confess
Verge on dirty
Ah come on Eileen

These people round here wear beaten down eyes
Sunk in smoke dried faces
They're so resigned to what their fate is
But not us (no never), no not us (no never)
We are far too young and clever
Remember
Go toora loora toora loo rye aye
Eileen I'll hum this tune forever

Come on Eileen oh I swear (what he means)
Ah come on, let's take off everything
That pretty red dress Eileen (tell him yes)
Ah come on let's, Ah come on Eileen
That pretty red dress, Eileen (tell him yes)
Ah come on let's, ah come on Eileen
Please...

Come on Eileen too-loo rye-aye 
Come on Eileen too-loo rye-aye 
Toora toora-too-loora

Now you have grown, now you have shown, oh Eileen
Come on Eileen, these things they are real and I know
how you feel
Now I must say more than ever
Things round here have changed
I say too-ra loo-ra too-ra loo-rye-aye

Come on Eileen oh I swear (what he means)
Ah come on, let's take off everything
That pretty red dress Eileen (tell him yes)
Ah come on let's, Ah come on Eileen
That pretty red dress, Eileen (tell him yes)
Ah come on let's, ah come on Eileen


----------



## vraiblonde

*Barf-o-rama*

Once there was this kid who
Got into an accident and couldn't come to school
But when he finally came back
His hair had turned from black into bright white
He said that it was from when 
The car had smashed so hard

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm

Once there was this girl who
Wouldn't go and change with the girls in the change room
But when they finally made her
They saw birthmarks all over her body
She couldn't quite explain it
They'd always just been there

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm

But both girl and boy were glad
'Cause one kid had it worse than that

'Cause then there was this boy whose
Parents made him come directly home right after school
And when they went to their church
They shook and lurched all over the church floor
He couldn't quite explain it
They'd always just gone there

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Once there was this kid who
> Got into an accident and couldn't come to school
> But when he finally came back
> His hair had turned from black into bright white
> He said that it was from when
> The car had smashed so hard
> 
> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
> 
> Once there was this girl who
> Wouldn't go and change with the girls in the change room
> But when they finally made her
> They saw birthmarks all over her body
> She couldn't quite explain it
> They'd always just been there
> 
> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
> 
> But both girl and boy were glad
> 'Cause one kid had it worse than that
> 
> 'Cause then there was this boy whose
> Parents made him come directly home right after school
> And when they went to their church
> They shook and lurched all over the church floor
> He couldn't quite explain it
> They'd always just gone there
> 
> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
> Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm



I am TOTALLY FREAKING CLUELESS on this one...


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I am TOTALLY FREAKING CLUELESS on this one...


You'd know it if you heard it.  And  is right.  :blech:


----------



## vraiblonde

Here...

Here it is!


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Here...
> 
> Here it is!




   I'd give you some juju, but apparently, I'm not spreading my green love around enough!


----------



## otter

I'm gonna get me a shotgun and shoot ole Kwillia in the knee,
I'm gonna get me a shotgun and shoot ole Kwillia in the knee,
When I shoot her in the knee, then Kwillia she won't bother me,
I'm gonna get me a shotgun and shoot ole Kwillia in the knee.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and shoot ole Kwillia in the knee,
> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and shoot ole Kwillia in the knee,
> When I shoot her in the knee, then Kwillia she won't bother me,
> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and shoot ole Kwillia in the knee.


----------



## workin hard

You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar
When I met you I picked you out, I shook you up, and turned you around
Turned you into someone new
Now five years later on you’ve got the world at your feet
Success has been so easy for you
But don’t forget it’s me who put you where you are now
And I can put you back down too
Don’t don’t you want me? 
You know that I can’t believe it when I hear that you won’t see me
Don’t don’t you want me? 
You know I don’t believe you when you say that you don’t need me
It’s much too late to find
You think you’ve changed your mind
You’d better change it back or we will both be sorry
Don’t you want me baby? 
Don’t you want me - oh
Don’t you want me baby ? 
Don’t you want me - oh
I was working as a waitress in a cocktail bar
That much is true
But even then I knew I’d find a much better place
Either with or without you
The five years we have had have been such good times
I still love you
But now I think it’s time I lived my life on my own
I guess it’s just what I must do
Don’t you want me baby ? 
Don’t you want me - oh
Don’t you want me baby ? 
Don’t you want me - oh


----------



## morganj614

Time can never mend the careless whispers of a good friend
To the heart and mind, ignorance is kind
there's no comfort in the truth
pain is all you'll find

Should've known better

I feel so unsure
as I take your hand and lead you to the dance floor
as the music dies, something in your eyes
calls to mind the silver screen
and all its sad good-byes

I'm never gonna dance again
guilty feet have got no rhythm
though it's easy to pretend
I know you're not a fool

Should've known better than to cheat a friend
and waste the chance that I've been given
so I'm never gonna dance again
the way I danced with you

Time can never mend
the careless whispers of a good friend
to the heart and mind
ignorance is kind
there's no comfort in the truth
pain is all you'll find

I'm never gonna dance again
guilty feet have got no rhythm
though it's easy to pretend
I know you're not a fool

Should've known better than to cheat a friend
and waste this chance that I've been given
so I'm never gonna dance again
the way I danced with you

Never without your love

Tonight the music seems so loud
I wish that we could lose this crowd
Maybe it's better this way
We'd hurt each other with the things we'd want to say

We could have been so good together
We could have lived this dance forever
But noone's gonna dance with me
Please stay

And I'm never gonna dance again
guilty feet have got no rhythm
though it's easy to pretend
I know you're not a fool

Should've known better than to cheat a friend
and waste the chance that I've been given
so I'm never gonna dance again
the way I danced with you

(Now that you're gone) Now that you're gone
(Now that you're gone) What I did's so wrong
that you had to leave me alone


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't humor him...


----------



## RoseRed

"I Melt With You"

Moving forward using all my breath 
Making love to you was never second best 
I saw the world crashing all around your face 
Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace

I'll stop the world and melt with you 
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
And there's nothing you and I won't do 
I'll stop the world and melt with you 

(We should know better) Dream of better lives the kind which never hate 
(We should see) Trapped in a state of imaginary grace 
(We should know better) I made a pilgrimage to save this human's race
(We should see) Never comprehending a race that's long gone by 

(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 
(Let's stop the world) You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
And there's nothing you and I won't do 
(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 

The future's open wide 

I'll stop the world and melt with you 
(I'll stop the world) You've seen some changes and it's getting better all the time 
And there's nothing you and I won't do 
(I'll stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 

The future's open wide

hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 

I'll stop the world and melt with you 
(I'll stop the world) You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
And there's nothing you and I won't do 
(I'll stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 

I'll stop the world and melt with you (I'll stop the world and melt with you) 
I'll stop the world and melt with you (I'll stop the world and melt with you)


----------



## workin hard

Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell
Jimmy Rogers on the victrola up high
Mama's dancing with baby on her shoulder
The Sun is setting like molasses in the sky.
The boy could sing, knew how to move, everything.
Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for.

CHORUS:

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

Up in Memphis the music's like a heat wave
White lightning, bound to drive you wild.
Mama's baby's in the heart of every school girl
"Love me tender" leaves 'em cryin' in the aisle
The way he moved, it was a sin, so sweet and true.

Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for.

CHORUS:

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

Every word of every song that he sang was for you.
In a flash he was gone, it happened so soon, 

What could you do?
CHORUS:

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.
Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

...If you please
If you please


----------



## virgovictoria

RoseRed said:
			
		

> "I Melt With You"


RR, All of the old 80s songs were going through my head today!  Modern English, INXS, B-52s and so on...  Like a medley or montage!


----------



## virgovictoria

vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RoseRed again.



P.S.  Great thread, btw!


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> RR, All of the old 80s songs were going through my head today!  Modern English, INXS, B-52s and so on...  Like a medley or montage!


Don't forget the Psychedelic Furs and Roxy Music.


----------



## Agee

Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo
You're living in your own Private Idaho
Living in your own Private Idaho
Underground like a wild potato.
Don't go on the patio.
Beware of the pool,
blue bottomless pool.
It leads you straight
right throught the gate
that opens on the pool.

You're living in your own Private Idaho.
You're living in your own Private Idaho.

Keep off the path, beware the gate,
watch out for signs that say "hidden driveways".
Don't let the chlorine in your eyes
blind you to the awful surprise
that's waitin' for you at
the bottom of the bottomless blue blue blue pool.

You're livin in your own Private Idaho. Idaho.
You're out of control, the rivers that roll,
you fell into the water and down to Idaho.
Get out of that state,
get out of that state you're in.
You better beware.

You're living in your own Private Idaho.
You're living in your own Private Idaho.

Keep off the patio,
keep off the path.
The lawn may be green
but you better not be seen
walkin' through the gate that leads you down,
down to a pool fraught with danger
is a pool full of strangers.

You're living in your own Private Idaho,
where do I go from here to a better state than this.
Well, don't be blind to the big surprise
swimming round and round like the deadly hand
of a radium clock, at the bottom, of the pool.

I-I-I-daho
I-I-I-daho
Woah oh oh woah oh oh woah oh oh
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Get out of that state
Get out of that state
You're living in your own Private Idaho,
livin in your own Private.... Idaho


----------



## virgovictoria

The karma Gods are against me....  

Nice one, Air!


----------



## Agee

Come over here 
All you got is this moment
The 21st Century's yesterday
You can care all you want
Everybody does yeah that's okay 
So slide over here
And give me a moment
You moves are so raw
I've got to let you know
I've got to let you know
You're one of my kind 
I need you tonight cause I'm not sleeping
There's something about you girl
That makes me sweat 
How do you feel
I'm lonely
What do you think
Can't think at all
Whatcha gonna do
Gonna live my life 
So slide over here
And give me a moment
You moves are so raw
I've got to let you know
I've got to let you know
You're one of my kind 
I need you tonight
Cause I'm not sleeping
There's something about you girl
That makes me sweat 
How do you feel
I'm lonely
What do you think
Can't think at all
Whatcha gonna do
Gonna live my life
How do you feel
I'm lonely 
What do you think
Can't think at all
Whatcha gonna do babe
Gonna live my life 
So slide over here
And give me a moment
You moves are so raw
I've got to let you know
I've got to let you know 
So slide over here
And give me a moment
I've got to let you know
I've got to let you know 
You're one of my kind


----------



## workin hard

I was a little too tall
Could’ve used a few pounds
Tight pants points hardly reknown
She was a black-haired beauty with big dark eyes
And points all her own sitting way up high
Way up firm and high

Out past the cornfields where the woods got heavy
Out in the back seat of my ’60 chevy
Workin’ on mysteries without any clues
Workin’ on our night moves
Tryin’ to make some front page drive-in news
Workin’ on our night moves
In the summertime
In the sweet summertime

We weren’t in love, oh no, far from it
We weren’t searchin’ for some pie in the sky summit
We were just young and restless and bored
Livin’ by the sword
And we’d steal away every chance we could
To the backroom, to the alley or the trusty woods
I used her, she used me
But neither one cared
We were gettin’ our share
Workin’ on our night moves
Tryin’ to lose the awkward teenage blues
Workin’ on our night moves
And it was summertime

And oh the wonder
We felt the lightning
And we waited on the thunder
Waited on the thunder

I awoke last night to the sound of thunder
How far off I sat and wondered
Started humming a song from 1962
Ain’t it funny how the night moves
When you just don’t seem to have as much to lose
Strange how the night moves
With autumn closing in


----------



## RoseRed

mucho gusto me llamo bradley i'm hornier than ron jeremy
and if you wanna get popped in your knee
just wipe that look off your bati face
you hate me cause i got what you need a pretty little daughter that we call mixie
if you wanna get beat physically
it will be over in a minute
so she told me to come over and i took that trip
and then she took out my mushroom tip
and when it came out it went drip drip drip
i didn't even know she had the g.i. joe kung fu grip
and it went uuh and the girl caress me down
uhh that's the lovin' sound
when i kiss mixie it makes me feel horny
cause i'm the type of lover with the sensitivity
when she kiss my neck and tickle my fancy
she give me the right kind of love on sunday morning


En el otro lado es donde vivi
(On the other side is where I used to live)
con mijita que se llama Mixie
(with my girlfriend named Mixie)
y su hermana si me quiere
(and her sister, if she wants me)
y ahorita tenemos un bebe
(and now we have a babe)


sus padres sus padres me trataron matar
(her parents, her parents tried to kill me)
but they did not get too far
(but they did not get too far)
un poco despues tuve que regresar
(a little later I had to come back)
con un chingo de dinero cuz you know I'm a star
(with a ####load of money cuz you know I'm a star)


yo fui a Costa Rica para comar
(I went to Costa Rica to eat)
estuve a practicaba con la raza cuz they know who we are
(I was to practice with the race cuz they know who we are)
si no le dio cuenta and I bet you never will
(yeah you didn't tell the story and I bet you never will)
you must be a muneca if you're still standing still
(you must be a ####er if you're still standing still)
[chorus]


Me gusta mi reggae
(I like my reggae)
Me gusta punk rock
(I like punk rock)
pero la cosa que me gusta mas es panochinta
(but the thing I like most is pussy)
En el agua en el aire if you know who you are
(in the water in the air if you know who you are)
Con el agua en el aire empieza a gritar
(with the water, in the air begin to yell)
no tenga miedo, I'm your papi
(don't be afraid, I'm your papi)
take your chones y los manden a mi
(take your underwear and send them to me)


levanta, levanta, tienes que gritar
(get up, get up, you have to shout)
levanta, levanta, tienes que bailar
(get up, get up, you have to dance)


[chorus]


and the girls carressed me down
and that's the lovin'sound


----------



## workin hard




----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> mucho gusto me llamo bradley i'm hornier than ron jeremy
> and if you wanna get popped in your knee
> just wipe that look off your bati face


I could identify most of the songs posted in this thread. Clueless with this one.


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I could identify most of the songs posted in this thread. Clueless with this one.


Sublime.


----------



## Agee

workin hard said:
			
		

> I was a little too tall
> Could’ve used a few pounds
> Tight pants points hardly reknown
> She was a black-haired beauty with big dark eyes
> And points all her own sitting way up high
> Way up firm and high


Great Song  
http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=797748&postcount=62




			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> Sublime


Thanks RR


----------



## Toxick

Talk to me
Tell me your name
You blow me off like it's all the same
You lit a fuse and now I'm ticking away
Like a bomb 

Yeah, Baby

Talk to me
Tell me your sign
You're switching sides like a Gemini
You're playing games and now you're hittin' my
heart
Like a drum

Yeah, Baby


Well if Lady Luck gets on my side
We're gonna rock this town alive
I'll let her rough me up
Till she knocks me out
She walks like she talks,
And she talks like she walks


And she bangs, she bangs  -- Oh baby
When she moves, she moves -- I go crazy
'Cause she looks like a flower 
but she stings like a bee
Like every girl in history
She bangs, she bangs

I'm wasted by the way she moves
No one ever looked so fine
She reminds me that a woman's only got one thing on her mind

Talk to me
Tell me your name
I'm just a link in your daisy chain
Your rap sounds like a diamond
Map to the stars
Yeah, Baby

Talk to me
Tell me the news
You wear me out like a pair of shoes
We'll dance until the band goes home
Then you're gone
Yeah, Baby

And she bangs, she bangs  -- Oh baby
When she moves, she moves -- I go crazy
'Cause she looks like a flower 
but she stings like a bee
Like every girl in history
She bangs, she bangs

Well if it looks like love should be a crime
You'd better lock me up for life
I'll do the time with a smile on my face
Thinking of her in her leather and lace


Till she knocks me out
She walks like she talks,
And she talks like she walks 

<img src="http://users.gmpexpress.net/~ecker/Images/william_hung.jpg">


----------



## Agee

A good night lullaby...


So I sing you to sleep after the loving
With a song that I wrote yesterday
And I hope that it's clear what the words
And the music have to say

It's so hard to explain all the things that I'm feeling
Face to face I just seem to go dry
But I love you so much that the sound
Of your voice can make me high

Thanks for taking me
On a one way trip to the sun
Thanks for turning me into a someone

So I sing you to sleep after the loving
And I brush back the hair from your eyes
And the love on your face is so real
That it makes me want to cry

And I know that my song isn't saying anything new
Oh, but after the loving, I'm still in love with you

So I sing you to sleep after the loving
With a song that I wrote yesterday
And I hope that it's clear what the words
And the music have to say

It's so hard to explain all the things that I'm feeling
Face to face I just seem to go dry
But I love you so much that the sound
Of your voice can make me high

Thanks for taking me
On a one way trip to the sun
Thanks for turning me into a someone

So I sing you to sleep after the loving
And I brush back the hair from your eyes
And the love on your face is so real
That it makes me want to cry

And I know that my song isn't saying anything new
Oh, but after the loving, I'm still in love with you


----------



## RoseRed

Jane's Getting Serious 
(written by: Jon Astley)
From the album "Everyone Loves The Pilot (Except The Crew)" 

I like get up 
With my partner in crime 
We love to dress up 
And have ourselves a good time 
We have an understanding 
She can never be mine 

We get on so well 
There's no pressure on us 
It's a relationship 
Based entirely on trust 
No complications 
You will never see me focus 

Come around eleven 
And it's time to go home 
I'm going her way 
But I can't leave her alone 
But she's looking at me 
As If I'm someng she owns 
Oh 

CHORUS 
Jane's getting serious (Jane) 
Jane's getting serious 
Jane's getting serious (Jane) 
And I could get serious too 

She introduces me 
To all her freinds around town 
She gets approval 
I say I can't stick around 
The writing's on the wall 

So come around eleven 
And we're on our way home 
I can't leave her here 
But I should leave well alone 
Cause she is looking at me 
Like I am something she owns 
Oh 

CHORUS 

So I'm pretending I'm not 
Caught in between 
The devil and the deep blue sea 
And I cannot beleive 
That I would ever admit 
That I could take Jane seiously 

Come around eleven 
We're still on our way home 
All dressed up 
And nowhere to go 
But all along 
I should have relly known 
That 

CHORUS X 2 

Jane's getting serious... 
(Fade)


----------



## pixiegirl

Mommy, mommy, I love my Muppets, I love my Muppets, to brush my teeth.
I love my Muppets toothpaste, ummm hmmm.
I love my Muppets toothbrush, it's the best.
Mommy, mommy, I love my Muppets, I love my Muppets, to brush my teeth.


----------



## remaxrealtor

Kyle said:
			
		

> Fly me to the moon
> Let me play amoung the stars
> Let me see what spring is like
> On jupiter and mars
> 
> In other words, hold my hand
> In other words, baby kiss me
> 
> Fill my heart with song and
> Let me sing for ever more
> You are all I long for
> All I worship and adore
> 
> In other words, please be true
> In other words, I love you
> Fill my heart with song
> Let me sing for ever more
> You are all I long for
> All I worship and Adore
> 
> In other words, please be truuuuuuuuuuuue
> In other wordssss
> In other wordsss, IIIII looooovvveee you



   our taste in tunes is top notch!


----------



## Kyle

Born in the night
She would run like a leopard
That freaks at the sight
Of a mind close beside herself
And the nearer I came
How the country would change
She was using the landscape 
To hide herself.

More in the mind
Than the body this feeling
A sense at the end
Of a circular line
That is drawn at an angle
I see when I'm with you
To navigate waters and finally answer to-yes.

If you were there you would want to be near me
Innocence, you could hold all the materials
And though nothing would really be living
It would shock Your fall into landing light
In the north sky time flies fast to the morning
The cold of the dawn it meant nothing to us
You were keeping your best situation 
An answer to-yes

(Yes, Yes) And the moment I see you
(Yes, Yes) It's so good to be near you
(Yes, Yes) And the feeling you give me
(Yes, Yes) Makes me want to be with you
(Yes, Yes) From the moment you tell me - yes

If you could see all the roads I have travelled
Towards some unusable last equilibrium
Run like an athlete and die like a dead beaten speed-freak
An answer to all of your answers to-yes

In the north sky time flies faster than morning
The cold of the dawn it meant nothing to us
You were keeping your best situation
An answer to Yes

(Yes, Yes) And the moment I see you
(Yes, Yes) It's so good to be near you
(Yes, Yes) And the feeling you give me
(Yes, Yes) Makes me want to be with you
(Yes, Yes) If we wait for an answer
(Yes, Yes) Will the silence be broken
(Yes, Yes) Should we wait for an answer
(Yes, Yes) Do we leave it unspoken

(Yes Yes Yes Yes . . .)


----------



## virgovictoria

Police - "Murder by Numbers"

Once that you’ve decided on a killing
First you make a stone of your heart
And if you find that your hands are still willing
Then you can turn a murder into art

There really isn’t need for bloodshed
You just do it with a little more finesse
If you can slip a tablet into someone’s coffee
Then it avoids an awful lot of mess

It’s murder by numbers one two three
It’s as easy to learn as your abc

Now if you have a taste for this experience
And you’re flushed with your very first success
Then you must try a twosome or a threesome
And you’ll find your conscience bothers you much less

Because murder is like anything you take to
It’s a habit-forming need for more and more
You can bump off every member of your family
And anybody else you find a bore

Because it’s murder by numbers one two three
It’s as easy to learn as your abc

Now you can join the ranks of the illustrious
In history’s great dark hall of fame
All our famous killers were industrious
At least the ones that we all know by name

But you can reach the top of your profession
If you become the leader of the land
For murder is the sport of the elected
And you don’t need to lift a finger of your hand


----------



## virgovictoria

Depeche Mode - "People are People"

People are people
So why should it be
You and I should get along so awfully
People are people
So why should it be
You and I should get along so awfully

So we’re different colours
And we’re different creeds
And different people
Have different needs
It’s obvious you hate me
Though I’ve done nothing wrong
I’ve never even met you
So what could I have done
I can’t understand
What makes a man
Hate another man
Help me understand
People are people
So why should it be
You and I should get along so awfully
People are people
So why should it be
You and I should get along so awfully
Help me understand
Help me understand

Now you’re punching
And you’re kicking
And you’re shouting at me
And I’m relying on your common decency
So far it hasn’t surfaced
But I’m sure it exists
It just takes a while to travel
From your head to your fist (head to your fists)
I can’t understand what makes a man
Hate another man
Help me understand
People are people
So why should it be
You and I should get along so awfully
People are people
So why should it be
You and I should get along so awfully

I can’t understand
What makes a man
Hate another man
Help me understand
I can’t understand
What makes a man
Hate another man
Help me understand
I can’t understand
What makes a man
Hate another man
I can’t understand (people are people)
What makes a man (why should it be)
Hate another man
Help me understand...


----------



## otter

Don't know much about dancin' 
That's why I got this song 
One of my legs is shorter than the other
'N' both my feet's too long 
'Course now right along with 'em 
I got no natural rhythm 
But I go dancin' every night
Hopin' one day I might get it right 
I'm a dancin' fool, I'm a Dancin' fool 
 I hear that beat; I jump outa my seat,
But I can't compete, 'cause I'm a 
Dancin' fool, I'm a Dancin' fool
The disco folks all dressed up 
Like they's fit to kill 
I walk on in 'n' see 'em there 
Gonna give them all a thrill 
When they see me comin' 
They all steps aside 
They has a fit while I commit 
My social suicide,
I'm a 
Dancin' fool, I'm a Dancin' fool 
The beat goes on And I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on And I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 'n' I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 'n' I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 'n' I'm so wrong 
I may be totally wrong, but I'm a 
Dancin' fool, I'm a dancin' fool 
Youwsa, youwsa, youwsa 
I got it all together now 
With my very own disco clothes, hey! 
My shirt's half open, t'show you my chains 
'N' the spoon for up my nose 
I am really somethin' 
That's what you'd prob'ly say 
So smoke your little smoke 
Drink your little drink 
While I dance the night away
I'm a Dancin' fool, I'm a Dancin' fool, (etc., etc.) 
I may be totally wrong, but I'm a 
I may be totally wrong, but I'm a 
I may be totally wrong, but I'm a FOOL-uh! 
Hey darlin'...can I buy ya a drink? 
Lookin' for Mister Goodbar? Here he is... 
Wait a minute...I've got it...You're an Italian! 
Hah?Yer Jewish? 
Love your nails...you must be a Libra...
Your place or mine?


----------



## kwillia

OTTER SLIDE


We watched "Heaven's Gate"
But the movie lasted far too long
We both fell asleep
But at least we didn't have to talk
CHORUS
That's what it's like
Everything's fine
And when we collide
Slid down an otter slide
Always tried to make the biggest splash
When we hit the drink
Always figured we would have to crash
CHORUS


----------



## Kyle

You're a beautiful girl<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></PRE>

And your pants are on so tight<o></o></PRE>

That when you stand just right<o></o></PRE>

I can see it all<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

When you're on the beach<o></o></PRE>

And your bikini's soaking wet<o></o></PRE>

I see a fuzzy silhouette<o></o></PRE>

As I look down below<o></o></PRE>

I see your camel toe<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Your biscuit, your beavage<o></o></PRE>

I see your cooter cleavage<o></o></PRE>

Your monkey, your muffin<o></o></PRE>

You ain't hidin' nothin'<o></o></PRE>

Your coochie, your flapper<o></o></PRE>

You're showin' off your snapper<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Your camel toe<o></o></PRE>

It looks alright so baby let it show<o></o></PRE>

Looks like a big taco<o></o></PRE>

I see your camel toe<o></o></PRE>

(Merci madame, voila le bearded clam)<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

I could really go<o></o></PRE>

For a sideways sloppy joe<o></o></PRE>

Or a tuna casserole<o></o></PRE>

Baby don't you know<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

I never thought I'd see<o></o></PRE>

So much of your anatomy<o></o></PRE>

Your jeans are so tight<o></o></PRE>

I'm learning gynecology<o></o></PRE>

I see your camel toe<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Your (labia?), your vulva<o></o></PRE>

Ooh ya know i love ya<o></o></PRE>

Your (edna?) vagina, nothin' could be finer.<o></o></PRE>

It's furry, it's fluffy, lookin' kinda puffy.<o></o></PRE>

Your camel toe<o></o></PRE>

It looks alright so baby let it show<o></o></PRE>

Looks like a big taco<o></o></PRE>

I see your camel toe<o></o></PRE>

(Merci madame, voila le bearded clam)<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Your biscuit, your beavage<o></o></PRE>

I see your cooter cleavage<o></o></PRE>

Your monkey, your muffin<o></o></PRE>

You ain't hidin' nothin'<o></o></PRE>

Your coochie, your flapper<o></o></PRE>

You're showin' off your snapper<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Your camel toe<o></o></PRE>

It looks alright so baby let it show<o></o></PRE>

Looks like a big taco<o></o></PRE>

I see your camel toe<o></o></PRE> <o></o>

 <o></o>


----------



## cattitude

Great Kyle..my sinuses are clean now.  I just snorted my coffee.


----------



## otter




----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

>


  TFF!!!


----------



## otter

In this dirty old part of the city
 Where the sun refused to shine
 People tell me there ain't no use in tryin'

 Now my girl you're so young and pretty
 And one thing I know is true
 You'll be dead before your time is due, I know

 Watch my daddy in bed a-dyin'
 Watched his hair been turnin' grey
 He's been workin' and slavin' his life away
 Oh yes I know it

 (Yeah!) He's been workin' so hard
 (Yeah!) I've been workin' too, baby
 (Yeah!) Every night and day
 (Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah!)

 We gotta get out of this place
 If it's the last thing we ever do
 We gotta get out of this place
 'cause girl, there's a better life for me and you

 Now my girl you're so young and pretty
 And one thing I know is true, yeah
 You'll be dead before your time is due, I know it

 Watch my daddy in bed a-dyin'
 Watched his hair been turnin' grey, yeah
 He's been workin' and slavin' his life away
 I know he's been workin' so hard

 (Yeah!) I've been workin' too, baby
 (Yeah!) Every day baby
 (Yeah!) Whoa!
 (Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah!)

 We gotta get out of this place
 If it's the last thing we ever do
 We gotta get out of this place
 Girl, there's a better life for me and you
 Somewhere baby, somehow I know it

 We gotta get out of this place
 If it's the last thing we ever do
 We gotta get out of this place
 Girl, there's a better life for me and you
 Believe me baby
 I know it baby
 You know it too


----------



## otter

Tried to amend my carnivorous habits.
Made it nearly seventy days,
Losin' weight without speed, eatin' sunflower seeds,
Drinkin' lots of carrot juice and soakin' up rays.

But at night I'd have these wonderful dreams
Some kind of sensuous treat.
Not zucchini, fettucini, or bulgar wheat,
But a big warm bun and a huge hunk of meat.

Cheeseburger is paradise.
Heaven on earth with an onion slice.
Not too particular, not too precise.
I'm just a cheeseburger in paradise.

I like mine with lettuce and tomato,
Heinz Fifty-seven and French fried potatoes.
Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer.
Well, good God Almighty, which way do I steer
For my cheeseburger in paradise.

Heard about the oldtime sailor men,
They eat the same thing again and again;
Warm beer and bread they say could raise the dead.
Well, it reminds me of the menu at a Holiday Inn.

But times have changed for sailors these days.
When I'm in port I get what I need.
Not just Havanas or banana or daiquiris,
But that American creation on which I feed.

Cheeseburger is paradise medium rare with mustard'd be nice
Not too particular, not too precise
I'm just a cheeseburger in paradise.

I like mine with lettuce and tomato
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes
Big kosher pickle and a cold draught beer
Well, good god Almighty which way do I steer

For a cheeseburger in paradise
Makin' the best of every virtue and vice.
Worth every damn bit of sacrifice
To get a cheeseburger in paradise.
To be a cheeseburger in paradise.
I'm just a cheeseburger in paradise.


----------



## Kyle

I can feel a chill of a cold November wind
Here in Oklahoma that means that it is wintertime again
Every time I start thinking bout the rain and sleet and snow
I start dreamin about siestas underneath this sombrero

Chorus 1:
Baby if you're good to go we'll go down to Mexico
Get a place in Cabo, kick back in the sand
It'll be just you and me and moonlight dancing on the sea
To Spanish guitar melody of a mariachi band
I got two tickets bought
There won't be no second thought
Weather's always nice down there in paradise
We'll find that little man who owns that taco stand
We'll be drinking margaritas while we're working on our tan
Chorus 2:
Baby if you're good to go we'll go down to Mexico
Get a place in Cabo, kick back in the sand
If you'll get off that telephone and put your shorts and sandals on
Tomorrow we'll be dancing to a mariachi band

Cancun don't get me high
Thats where the snowbirds fly
They like to winter there
They come from everywhere
I'll take the Baja sun
It ain't overrun
With all the gringos and the touristas
We might be the only ones

Chorus 1 (2X)


----------



## Kyle

Lately I've been lookin' through the windows of my soul
And I can see there's not much left to hold
Just an empty space surrounded by the pieces of
A badly broken heart that's forgotten how to love

What my heart needs is a woman's touch
A tender hand to fix it up
Its rough and ragged edges sure could use some love
What my heart needs is a woman's touch

When I look in the mirror, the only thing I see
Are traces of the man I used to be
Late at night I hear it, it cannot be denied
A lonely voice is crying out from somewhere deep inside

What my heart needs is a woman's touch
A tender hand to fix it up
Its rough and ragged edges sure could use some love
What my heart needs is a woman's touch

What my heart needs is a woman's touch
A tender hand to fix it up
Its rough and ragged edges sure could use some love
What my heart needs is a woman's touch

Yeah, its rough and ragged edges
Sure could sure some love
What my heart needs is a woman's touch

What my poor heart needs is a woman's touch
A woman's touch


----------



## Kyle

One, two 
One, two, three, four

Well, I've been out of the woods for six days and nights now 
And I'm a little hot wired but I'm feeling all right now 
I got some money in my pocket 

And I won't need a ride, yeah 
I got a big Jag car and a baby by my side, yeah

Well, I'm a little hot wired but I'm feeling OK 
And I got a little lost down along the way 
Well, I'm just around the corner till the light of day, yeah
I'm just around the corner till the light of day, yeah

Driving 500 miles, got 500 to go, yeah
I've got a rock'n roll music on my radio 
I've got a brother on the rig just off the gulf coast
He says the girls down there are really the most, yeah

Well I'm a little tired out but I'm feeling OK
And I got a little lost along the way
But I'm just around the corner till the light of day, yeah
I'm just around the corner till the light of day, yeah

Well, I got thrown out of work on the Kokomo
Well, don't ask me what I'm doing, cause I don't know, yeah
Only hear you wasn't joking when you wrote me that letter 

Things can't get worse so they gotta get better

Well I'm a little hot wired but I'm feeling OK 
And I got a little lost down along the way 
But I'm just around the corner till the light of day, yeah
I'm just around the corner till the light of day, yeah 

I'm just around the corner till the light of day, yeah 
I'm just around the corner till the light of day, yeah 
Oh yeah 
Oh yeah 
Oh yeah 
Oh yeah


----------



## Agee

Nice girls, not one with a defect,
Cellophane shrink-wrapped, so correct.
Red dogs under illegal legs.
She looks so good that he gets down and begs.

Chorus:
She is watching the detectives.
"Ooh, he's so cute!"
She is watching the detectives
When they shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot.
They beat him up until the teardrops start,
But he can't be wounded 'cause he's got no heart.

Long shot at that jumping sign,
Invisible shivers running down my spine.
Cut to baby taking off her clothes.
Close-up of the sign that says, "We never close"
He snatch at you and you match his cigarette, ?????
She pulls the eyes out with a face like a magnet.
I don't know how much more of this I can take.
She's filing her nails while they're dragging the lake.

-chorus-

You think you're alone until you realize you're in it.
Now fear is here to stay. Love is here for a visit.
They call it instant justice when it's past the legal limit.
Someone's scratching at the window. I wonder who is it?
The detectives come to check if you belong to the parents
Who are ready to hear the worst about their daughter's disappearance.
Though it nearly took a miracle to get you to stay,
It only took my little fingers to blow you away.

Just like watching the detectives.
Don't get cute!
It's just like watching the detectives.
I get so angry when the teardrops start,
But he can't be wounded 'cause he's got no hearts.

Watching the detectives.
It's just like watching the detectives.
Watching the detectives. (repeat and fade)


----------



## Agee

Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl

I could escape this feeling, with my china girl
I feel a wreck without my, little china girl
I hear her heart beating, loud as thunder
Saw the stars crashing

I’m a mess without my, little china girl
Wake up mornings where’s my, little china girl
I hear heart’s beating, loud as thunder
I saw they stars crashing down

I feel an tragic like an marlon brando
When I look at my china girl
I could pretend that nothing really meant too much
When I look at my china girl

I stumble into town just like a sacred cow
Visions of swastikas in my head
Plans for everyone
It’s in the white of my eyes

My little china girl
You shouldn’t mess with me
I’ll ruin everything you are
I’ll give you television
I’ll give you eyes of blue
I’ll give you men who want to rule the world

And when I get excited
My little china girl says
Oh baby just you shut your mouth
She says ... sh
She says
She says

And when I get excited
My little china girl says
Oh baby just you shut your mouth
And when I get excited
My little china girl says
Oh baby just you shut your mouth
She says ... sh
She says

Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl
Oh oh oh ohoo little china girl


----------



## Agee

In the winter time
When all the leaves are brown
And the wind blows so chill
And the birds have all flown for the summer
I'm callin', hear me callin', hear me callin'

In the winter time
When all the leaves are brown
And the wind blows so chill
And the birds have all flown for the summer
I'm callin', hear me callin', hear me callin'
I'm callin', hear me callin', hear me callin'
In the winter time

In the winter time
When all the leaves are brown
And the wind blows so chill
And the birds have all flown for the summer
I'm callin', hear me callin, hear me callin'


----------



## Agee

Never met a girl could make me feel the way that you do.
(You're all right).
Whenever I'm asked what makes-a my dreams real, I tell em you do.
(You're outta sight).
Well tweedle dee, tweedle dum, look out baby 'cause here I come.

(Aaahh) Bringin' you a love that's true, Get ready, get ready
(Aaahh) Stop makin' love to you, Get ready, get ready.
(Aaahh) Get ready, cause here I come (on my way)

You wanna play hide and seek with love, let me remind ya.
(You're all right).
Lovin' you're gonna miss, and the time it takes to find ya.
(You're outta sight).
Fe Fi Fo Fo Fum, Look out baby now here I come.

(Aaahh) Bringin' you a love that's true, Get ready, get ready
(Aaahh) Stop makin' love to you, Get ready, get ready.
(Aaahh) Get ready, cause here I come (on my way)

If all my friends shouldn't want me to, I think I'll understand
(You're alright)
Hope I get to you before they do cause, that's how I planned it.
(You're outta sight)
Well tweedle dee, tweedle dum, look out baby 'cause here I come.

(Aaahh) Bringin' you a love that's true, Get ready, get ready
(Aaahh) Stop makin' love to you, Get ready, get ready.
(Aaahh) Get ready, cause here I come (on my way)


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> *I know it's late, I know you're weary *
> *I know your plans don't include me *
> *Still here we are, both of us lonely *
> *Longing for shelter from all that we see *
> *Why should we worry, no one will care girl *
> *Look at the stars so far away *
> *We've got tonight, who needs tomorrow? *
> *We've got tonight babe *
> *Why don' you stay? *
> 
> *Deep in my soul, I've been so lonely *
> *All of my hopes, fading away *
> *I've longed for love, like everyone else does *
> *I know I'll keep searching, even after today *
> *So there it is girl, I've said it all now *
> *And here we are babe, what do you say? *
> *We've got tonight, who needs tomorrow? *
> *We've got tonight babe *
> *Why don't you stay? *
> 
> *I know it's late, I know you're weary *
> *I know your plans don't include me *
> *Still here we are, both of us lonely *
> *Both of us lonely *
> 
> *We've got tonight, who needs tomorrow? *
> *Let's make it ast, let's find a way *
> *Turn out the light, come take my hand now *
> *We've got tonight babe *
> *Why don't you stay? *
> *Why don't you stay? *
> 
> :melt:


This one and Main Street, two of my Bob Segar favs!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> *People are talkinn 'bout people*
> *I hear them whisper, you won't believe it*


Another Bonnie Rait Fav, 

I can't make you Love me if you dont'
You can't make your heart feel something it won't.
Here in the darkness...


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> I absolutely LOVE Bob Segar... He's who I usually listen too in my mellow moments...


 What kind of moment were you having when you went by my house last week with Freddie Fender blaring from all six speakers?


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:
			
		

> What kind of moment were you having when you went by my house last week with Freddie Fender blaring from all six speakers?


1st Verse) 
Wasted days and wasted nights, 
I have left for you Behind 
for you don't belong to me, 
your heart belongs to someone else. 

(2nd Verse) 
Why should I keep loving you, 
when I know that you're Not true? 
And why should I call your name, 
when you're to blame 

for making me Blue? 

(chorus) 
Don't you remember the day, 
that you went away and left me? 
I was so lonely, 
prayed for you only, 
my love.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> What kind of moment were you having when you went by my house last week with Freddie Fender blaring from all six speakers?


And a Burrito in each hand, nachos flying out of the windows


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> And a Burrito in each hand, nachos flying out of the windows


Oh gawd, you were there... you didn't get it on video did you...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh gawd, you were there... you didn't get it on video did you...


Why yes, yes I did.   Its kinda of blurry though, since you were doing Mach 1.


----------



## Kyle

Call on me, oh call up, baby.
Call on me, oh call.
Call on me oh call up, darling.
I know who you are.
Come up off your calling chart.
I know where you're coming from.
Call me (call me) on the line.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me (call me), I'll arrive. 
You can call me any day or night.
Call me!
Cover me with kisses, baby.
Cover me with love.
Roll me in designer sheets.
I'll never get enough.
Emotions come, I don't know why.
Cover of love's alibi.
Call me (call me) on the line.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me (call me), I'll arrive.
When you're ready we can share the wine.
Call me.
Ooh, he speaks the languages of love.
Ooh, amore, chiamami (chiamami).
Ooh, appelle-moi, mon cheri (appelle-moi).
Anytime, anyplace, anywhere, anyway!
Anytime, anyplace, anywhere, any day!
Call me (call me) my love.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me (call me) for a ride.
Call me, call me for some overtime.
Call me (call me) my love.
Call me, call me in a sweet design.
Call me, call me for your lover's lover's alibi.
Call me (call me) I don't mind.
Call me, call me any anytime..
Call me.
Oh, call me, ooh ooh ah.
Call me my love.
Call me, call me any anytime


----------



## Agee

One of the first Rap songs?...

Toe to toe
Dancing very slow
Barely breathing
Almost comatose
Wall to wall
People hypnotised
And they're stepping lightly
Hang each night in Rapture

Back to back
Sacrailiac
Spineless movement
And a wild attack

Face to face
Sadly solitude
And it's finger popping
Twenty-four hour shopping in Rapture

Fab Five Freddie told me everybody's high
DJ's spinnin' are savin' my mind
Flash is fast, Flash is cool
Francois sez fas, Flashe' no do
And you don't stop, sure shot
Go out to the parking lot
And you get in your car and you drive real far
And you drive all night and then you see a light
And it comes right down and lands on the ground
And out comes a man from Mars
And you try to run but he's got a gun
And he shoots you dead and he eats your head
And then you're in the man from Mars
You go out at night, eatin' cars
You eat Cadillacs, Lincolns too
Mercurys and Subarus
And you don't stop, you keep on eatin' cars
Then, when there's no more cars
You go out at night and eat up bars where the people meet
Face to face, dance cheek to cheek
One to one, man to man
Dance toe to toe
Don't move to slow, 'cause the man from Mars
Is through with cars, he's eatin' bars
Yeah, wall to wall, door to door, hall to hall
He's gonna eat 'em all
Rapture, be pure
Take a tour, through the sewer
Don't strain your brain, paint a train
You'll be singin' in the rain
I said don't stop, do punk rock

Well now you see what you wanna be
Just have your party on TV
'Cause the man from Mars won't eat up bars when the TV's on
And now he's gone back up to space
Where he won't have a hassle with the human race
And you hip-hop, and you don't stop
Just blast off, sure shot
'Cause the man from Mars stopped eatin' cars and eatin' bars
And now he only eats guitars, get up!


----------



## virgovictoria

Dusty Springfield - "Son of a Preacher Man"

Billy-ray was a preacher’s son
And when his daddy would visit he’d come along
When they gathered round and started talkin’
That’s when billy would take me walkin’
A-through the back yard we’d go walkin’
Then he’d look into my eyes
Lord knows to my surprise

The only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was, mmm, yes he was

Being good isn’t always easy
No matter how hard I try
When he started sweet-talkin’ to me
He’d come and tell me everything is all right
He’d kiss and tell me everything is all right
Can I get away again tonight? 

The only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was, lord knows he was

How well I remember
The look that was in his eyes
Stealin’ kisses from me on the sly
Takin’ time to make time
Tellin’ me that he’s all mine
Learnin’ from each other’s knowing
Lookin’ to see how much we’ve grown

And the only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was, oh, yes he was
He was the sweet-talking son of a preacher man
I guessed he was the son of a preacher man
Sweet-lovin’ son of a preacher man
Ahh, move me


----------



## virgovictoria

Archie Bell and the Drells - "Tighten Up"

Hi everybody
I'm Archie Bell of the Drells
From Houston, Texas
We don't only sing but we dance
Just as good as we walk
In Houston we just started a new dance
Called the Tighten Up
This is the music
We tighten up with

First tighten up on the drums
Come on now, drummer
I want you to tighten it up for me now
Oh, yeah

Tighten up on that bass now
Tighten it up
Ha, ha, yeah
Now let that guitar fall in
Oh, yeah
Tighten up on that organ now

Yeah, you do the tighten up
Yeah, now
I said, if you can do it now
It sure would be tough
Now look here, come on now
Now make it mellow

Let's tighten it up now
Do the tighten up
Everybody can do it now
So get to it

We're gonna tighten up
Let's do the tighten up
You can do it now
So baby, get to it

Look to your left now
Look to your right
Everybody can do it
But don't you get too tight

Come on and tighten up
Let's tighten it up now
Let's tighten it up now
Tighten it up

Do the tighten up
Come and tighten it up
Tighten it up now

Come on now, Billy
Tighten it up
Oh, yeah
Sock it to me now
Tighten it up

Come on and tighten up that bass
Oh, yeah
Now look here
I want that guitar
To fall in on there
Tighten it up now
Oh, yeah
Now tighten it up, organ
Yeah
Now everybody tighten it up now

Now look here
We gonna make it mellow for you now
We gonna make it mellow now

Tighten it up
You can get it
Move to your left
Move to your right
Tighten it up now
Everything will be outta sight
Come on and tighten it up
Tighten it up now
You can do it...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sometimes in our lives, we all have pain, we all have sorrow.
> But if we are wise, we know that there's always tomorrow.
> Lean on me, when you're not strong and I'll be your friend.
> I'll help you carry on,for it won't be long 'til I'm gonna needsomebody to lean on.
> Please swallow your pride, if have things you need to borrow.
> For no one can fill those needs that you won't let show.
> 
> You just call on me brother when you need a hand.
> We all need somebody to lean on.
> I just might have a problem that you'll understand.
> We all need somebody to lean on.
> 
> Lean on me when you't not strong, and I'll be your friend.
> I'll help you carry on, for it won't be long 'til I'm gonna' need somebody to lean on.
> You just call on me brother if you need a friend.
> We all need somebody to lean on.
> I just might have a problem that you'll understand.
> We all need somebody to lean on.
> 
> If there is a load you have to bear that you can't carry.
> I'm right up the road, I'll share your load if you just call me.


You might want to consider posting this song here:

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=44371


----------



## Kyle

Just a gigolo
everywhere I go
people know the part
I'm playing

Paid for every dance
selling each romance
every night some heart
betraying

There will come a day
youth will pass away
then what will they say
about me

When the end comes I know
they'll say just a gigolo
as life goes on
without me

'Cause I aint got nobody
nobody nobody cares for me
I'm so sad and lonely
sad and lonely sad and lonely
Won't some sweet mama
come and take a chance with me
cause I aint so bad<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

 <o></o>

Get along with me babe,
been singin love songs
All of the time
Even only be, honey only, only be
Bop bozadee bozadee bop zitty bop

I ain't got nobody 'cept love songs in love
Hummala bebhuhla zeebuhla boobuhla
hummala bebhuhla zeebuhla bop

I ain't got nobody, nobody,
nobody cares for me
Nobody , nobody
I'm so sad and lonely,
sad and lonely,
sad and lonely,
Won't some sweet mama come
and take a chance with me
cause I aint so bad

Get along with me babe,
been singin love songs
All of the time
Even only be, honey only, only be<o></o>

 <o></o>


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> Just a gigolo
> everywhere I go
> people know the part
> I'm playing
> 
> Paid for every dance
> selling each romance
> every night some heart
> betraying




The next time you forumites hit scaryoke, I TRIPLE DOG DARE YOU to wear leopard print tights like David Lee Roth and do this song.


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> The next time you forumites hit scaryoke, I TRIPLE DOG DARE YOU to wear leopard print tights like David Lee Roth and do this song.


I've got the video...you wanna borrow it...:shrug:


----------



## Kyle

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> The next time you forumites hit scaryoke, I TRIPLE DOG DARE YOU to wear leopard print tights like David Lee Roth and do this song.


There's a court order prohibiting me from wearing the leopard tights in public anymore. 

:shrug:


----------



## Kyle

*One of my all time Favs...*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> *Oh, what a night, late December back in '63*
> *What a very special time for me*
> *As I remember what a night!*
> *Oh what a night,*
> *You know I didn't even know her name*
> *But I was never gonna be the same*
> *What a lady, what a night!*
> *Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room*
> *And I, as I recall it ended much too soon*
> *Oh what a night,*
> *Hypnotizing, mesmerizing me*
> *She was everything I dreamed she'd be*
> *Sweet surrender, what a night!*
> *I felt a rush like a rolling ball of thunder*
> *Spinning my head around and taking my body under*
> *(Oh what a night!)*
> *Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room*
> *And I, as I recall it ended much too soon*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night,*
> *Why'd it take so long to see the light?*
> *Seemed so wrong, but now it seems so right*
> *What a lady, what a night!*
> *I felt a rush like a rolling ball of thunder*
> *Spinning my head around and taking my body under*
> *(Oh what a night!)*
> *I felt a rush like a rolling ball of thunder*
> *Spinning my head around and taking my body under*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*
> *Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit*


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> *Oh, what a night, late December back in '63*
> *What a very special time for me*
> *As I remember what a night!*


If we are going to dive into to the deep end of the  pool. Here ya go:

The marchin' band came down along Main Street
The soldier-blues fell in behind
I looked across and there I saw Billy
Waiting to go and join the line
And with her head upon his shoulder
His young and lovely fiancee
From where I stood, I saw she was cryin'
And through her tears I heard her say

"Billy, don't be a hero, don't be a fool with your life"
"Billy, don't be a hero, come back and make me your wife"
And as he started to go she said "Billy, keep your head lo-o-ow"
"Billy, don't be a hero, come back to me"

The soldier-blues were trapped on a hillside
The battle raging all around
The sergeant cried "We've got to hang on, boys"
"We got to hold this piece a'ground"
"I need a volunteer to ride up"
"And bring us back some extra men"
And Billy's hand was up in a moment
Forgettin' all the words she said

She said
"Billy, don't be a hero, don't be a fool with your life"
"Billy, don't be a hero, come back and make me your wife"
And as he started to go she said "Billy, keep your head lo-o-ow"
"Billy, don't be a hero, come back to me"

I heard his fiancee got a letter
That told how Billy died that day
The letter said that he was a hero
She should be proud he died that way
I heard she threw that letter away


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> She was a fast machine,
> She kept her motor clean,
> She was the best damn woman that i ever seen.
> 
> She had the sightless eyes,
> Telling me no lies,
> Knockin' me out with those American thighs.
> 
> Taking more than her share,
> Had me fighting for air,
> She told me to come but I was already there.
> 
> 'Cause the walls start shaking,
> The earth was quaking,
> My mind was aching,
> And we were making it and you.
> 
> Shook me all night long,
> Yeah you,
> Shook me all night long,
> 
> Working double time,
> On her seduction line,
> She was one of a kind, she's just mine all mine,
> Wanted no applause,
> Just another course,
> Made a meal out of me,
> And come back for more.
> 
> Had to cool me down,
> To take another round,
> Now I'm back in the ring to take another swing.
> 
> That the walls was shaking,
> The earth was quaking,
> My mind was aching,
> And we were making it and you.
> 
> Shook me all night long,
> Yeah you,
> Shook me all night long,
> Knocked me out and then you,
> Shook me all night long,
> Had me shakin' then you,
> Shook me all night long,
> Yeah ya shook me,
> Well ya took me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You really took me and you,
> Shook me all night long,
> Ohooooo you,
> Shook me all night long,
> Yeah, yeah you,
> Shook me all night long,
> Ya really got me and you,
> Shook me all night long,
> Yeah ya shook me,
> Yeah ya shook me,
> All night long!!!!


Another  Classic!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> If we are going to dive into to the deep end of the  pool. Here ya go:


.... don't make fun... I have the 45...


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> ... and when my addition is finished I'm turning my current livingroom into my very own personal gym/sockhop room with the mirrored wall, disco lights and surround sound stereo...


 Chasey did the same thing but added this special chair.....


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:
			
		

> Chasey did the same thing but added this special chair.....


No room for a chair... I need the room for squats and lunges...:shrug:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> .... don't make fun... I have the 45...


All in good fun! I still have a 45 from the Archies,

Oh Honey, sugar sugar


----------



## kwillia

The name game!

Shirley!
Shirley, Shirley bo Birley Bonana fanna fo Firley
Fee fy mo Mirley, Shirley!

Lincoln!
Lincoln, Lincoln bo Bincoln Bonana fanna fo Fincoln
Fee fy mo Mincoln, Lincoln!

Come on everybody!
I say now let's play a game
I betcha I can make a rhyme out of anybody's name
The first letter of the name, I treat it like it wasn't there
But a B or an F or an M will appear
And then I say bo add a B then I say the name and Bonana fanna and a
fo
And then I say the name again with an F very plain
and a fee fy and a mo
And then I say the name again with an M this time
and there isn't any name that I can't rhyme

Now let's do Buck....


----------



## kwillia

Goodbye to you, my trusted friend
We've known each other since we were nine or ten
Together we climbed hills and trees
Learned of love and ABC's
Skinned our hearts and skinned our knees

Goodbye my friend, it's hard to die
When all the bird's are singing in the sky
Now that the spring is in the air
Pretty girls are everywhere
think of me and I'll be there

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun
But the hills that we've climbed were just seasons out of time

Goodbye Papa, please pray for me
I was the black sheep of the family
You tried to teach me right from wrong
too much wine and too much song
Wonder how I got along

Goodbye Papa, it's hard to die
When all the bird's are singing in the sky
Now that the spring is in the air
Little children everywhere
when you see them I'll be there

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like the seasons have all gone
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like the seasons have all gone


Goodbye Michelle, my little one
You gave me love and helped me find the sun
And every time when I was down
You would always come around
And get my feet back on the ground

Goodbye Michelle, it's hard to die
When all the bird's are singing in the sky
Now that the spring is in the air
live for flowers everywhere
I wish that we could both be there

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun
but the stars we could reach were just starfish on the beach
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun
but the stars we could reach were just starfish on the beach

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun
but the wine and the song like the seasons have all gone
All our lives we had fun we had seasons in the sun
but the hills that we climbed were just seasons out of time

we had joy we had fun we had season in the sun.

  hold me


----------



## otter

Got out of town on a boat gon'  to southern islands.
Sailing a reach before a following sea.
She was making for the trades on the outside,
And the downhill run to Papeete

Off the wind on this heading lie the Marquesas.
We got eighty feet of waterline nicely making way.
In a noisy bar in Avalon, I tried to call you,
But on a midnight watch I realized why twice you ran away.

Think about how many times I have fallen.
Spirits are using me; larger voices callin'.
What heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten.
I have been around the world, lookin' for that woman-girl
Who knows love can endure.
And you know it will.

When you see the Southern Cross for the first time,
You understand now why you came this way.
'Cause the truth you might be runnin' from is so small,
But it's as big as the promise, the promise of a comin' day.

So I'm sailing for tomorrow. My dreams are a-dying.
And my love is an anchor tied to you, tied with a silver chain.
I have my ship, and all her flags are a-flying.
She is all that I have left, and music is her name.

Think about how many times I have fallen.
Spirits are using me; larger voices callin'.
What heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten.
I have been around the world, lookin' for that woman-girl
Who knows love can endure.
And you know it will.
And you know it will.

So we cheated and we lied and we tested.
And we never failed to fail; it was the easiest thing to do.
You will survive being bested.
Somebody fine will come along make me forget about loving you
In the Southern Cross.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> The name game!
> 
> Shirley!
> Shirley, Shirley bo Birley Bonana fanna fo Firley
> Fee fy mo Mirley, Shirley!
> 
> Lincoln!
> Lincoln, Lincoln bo Bincoln Bonana fanna fo Fincoln
> Fee fy mo Mincoln, Lincoln!
> 
> Come on everybody!
> I say now let's play a game
> I betcha I can make a rhyme out of anybody's name
> The first letter of the name, I treat it like it wasn't there
> But a B or an F or an M will appear
> And then I say bo add a B then I say the name and Bonana fanna and a
> fo
> And then I say the name again with an F very plain
> and a fee fy and a mo
> And then I say the name again with an M this time
> and there isn't any name that I can't rhyme
> 
> Now let's do Buck....


Kwillia, Kwillia, bo, bing, banna, pana, Nevermind!


----------



## Agee

You who are on the road

Must have a code that you can live by

And so become yourself

Because the past is just a good-bye.

Teach your children well,Their father's hell did slowly go by,

And feed them on your dreams

The one they picks, the one you'll know by.Don't you ever ask them why, if they told you, you will cry,

So just look at them and sighand know they love you.

And you, of tender years,

Can't know the fears that your elders grew by,

And so please help them with your youth,They seek the truth before they can die.Teach your parents well,Their children's hell will slowly go by,

And feed them on your dreams

The one they picks, the one you'll know by.

Don't you ever ask them why, if they told you, you will cry,

So just look at them and sigh and know they love you.

</PRE>


----------



## kwillia

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Whatever colors you have in your mind
I’ll show them to you and you’ll see them shine

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Stay, lady, stay, stay with your man awhile
Until the break of day, let me see you make him smile
His clothes are dirty but his hands are clean
And you’re the best thing that he’s ever seen

Stay, lady, stay, stay with your man awhile
Why wait any longer for the world to begin
You can have your cake and eat it too
Why wait any longer for the one you love
When he’s standing in front of you

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Stay, lady, stay, stay while the night is still ahead
I long to see you in the morning light
I long to reach for you in the night
Stay, lady, stay, stay while the night is still ahead


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> You post deleting freak...


 I don't use that title anymore. 



Well I saw the thing comin' out of the sky<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></PRE>

It had the one long horn, one big eye<o></o></PRE>

I commenced to shakin' and I said "ooh-eee"<o></o></PRE>

It looks like a purple people eater to me<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

(One-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)<o></o></PRE>

A one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

Sure looks strange to me (One eye?)<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Well he came down to earth and he lit in a tree<o></o></PRE>

I said Mr. Purple People Eater, don't eat me<o></o></PRE>

I heard him say in a voice so gruff<o></o></PRE>

I wouldn't eat you cuz you're so tough<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

One-eyed, one-horned flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

One-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

Sure looks strange to me (One horn?)<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

I said Mr. Purple People Eater, what's your line<o></o></PRE>

He said it's eatin' purple people and it sure is fine<o></o></PRE>

But that's not the reason that I came to land<o></o></PRE>

I wanna get a job in a rock and roll band<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Well bless my soul, rock and roll, flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

Pigeon-toed, undergrowed, flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

(We wear short shorts)<o></o></PRE>

Friendly little people eater<o></o></PRE>

What a sight to see<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

And then he swung from the tree and he lit on the ground<o></o></PRE>

He started to rock, really rockin' around<o></o></PRE>

It was a crazy ditty with a swingin' tune<o></o></PRE>

Sing a boop boop aboopa lopa lum bam boom<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Well bless my soul, rock and roll, flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

Pigeon-toed, undergrowed, flyin' purple people eater<o></o></PRE>

I like short shorts<o></o></PRE>

Flyin' little people eater<o></o></PRE>

Sure looks strange to me (Purple People?)<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

And then he went on his way, and then what do ya know<o></o></PRE>

I saw him last night on a TV show<o></o></PRE>

He was blowing it out, a'really knockin' em dead<o></o></PRE>

Playin' rock and roll music through the horn in his head<o></o></PRE>


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

>


 I didn't mean it in a lesbo kinda way...


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Too late... you've ruined my punch-line...:angry:


 Formatting errors. :shrug:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Everybody must get stoned.


But she :flush: it!


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hi - Hi! We're your Weather Girls - Ah-huh -
> And have we got news for you - You better listen!
> Get ready, all you lonely girls
> and leave those umbrellas at home. - Alright! -
> 
> Humidity is rising - Barometer's getting low
> According to all sources, the street's the place to go
> Cause tonight for the first time
> Just about half-past ten
> For the first time in history
> It's gonna start raining men.
> 
> It's Raining Men! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Men! Amen!
> I'm gonna go out to run and let myself get
> Absolutely soaking wet!
> It's Raining Men! Hallelujah!
> It's Raining Men! Every Specimen!
> Tall, blonde, dark and lean
> Rough and tough and strong and mean
> 
> God bless Mother Nature, she's a single woman too
> She took off to heaven and she did what she had to do
> She taught every angel to rearrange the sky
> So that each and every woman could find her perfect guy
> It's Raining Men! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Men! Amen!
> It's Raining Men! Hallelujah!
> It's Raining Men! Ame---------nnnn!
> 
> I feel stormy weather / Moving in about to begin
> Hear the thunder / Don't you lose your head
> Rip off the roof and stay in bed
> 
> God bless Mother Nature, she's a single woman too
> She took off to heaven and she did what she had to do
> She taught every angel to rearrange the sky
> So that each and every woman could find her perfect guy
> It's Raining Men! Yeah!
> 
> Humidity is rising - Barometer's getting low
> According to all sources, the street's the place to go
> Cause tonight for the first time
> Just about half-past ten
> For the first time in history
> It's gonna start raining men.
> 
> It's Raining Men! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Men! Amen!
> It's Raining Men! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Men!


Smalltown already posted this one.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Since We're Going Ghey *raisedeyebrowsandsmiling**

Queen - "We Will Rock You"    (is that a banana dancing, or are you just happy to see me???)

Buddy you're a boy make a big noise
Playin' in the streets gonna' be a big man some day
You got mud on yo' face
You big disgrace
Kickin' your can all over the place
Singin'

We will, we will rock you
We will, we will rock you

Buddy you're a young man hard man
Shoutin' in the street gonna' take on the world some day
You got blood on yo' face
You big disgrace
Wavin' your banner all over the place

We will, we will rock you
Singin'
We will, we will rock you

Buddy you're an old man poor man
Pleadin' with your eyes gonna' make you some peace some day
You got mud on yo' face
You big disgrace
Somebody better put you back into your place

We will, we will rock you
Singin'
We will, we will rock you
Everybody
We will, we will rock you
We will, we will rock you
Alright


----------



## Agee

From Gay to funky...

She's a brick house
Mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out
She's a brick house
The lady's stacked and that's a fact, 
ain't holding nothing back. 

She's a brick house
She's the one, the only one, 
who's built like a Amazon 
We're together everybody knows, 
and here's how the story goes. 

She knows she got everything
a woman needs to get a man, yeah. 
How can she use, the things she use
36-24-36, what a winning hand! 

(Chorus)

The clothes she wears, the sexy ways, 
make an old man wish for younger days
She knows she's built and knows how to please
Sure enough to knock a man to his knees

(Chorus)

Bridge:
Shake it down, shake it down now (repeat)


----------



## Agee

Commodores Classic,

Whoa, I like to greet the sun each mornin'
And walk amongst the stars at night
I'd like to know the taste of honey in my life
In my life

Well, I've shared so many pains
And I played so many games
Ah, but everyone finds the right way
Somehow, some way, some day

Whoa, zoom, I'd like to fly far away from here
Where my mind can see fresh and clear
And I'll find the love that I long to see
People can be what they wanna be

Ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...
Ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...

Whoa, ho, I wish the world were truly happy
Living as one
I wish the world they call Freedom
Someday would come, some day would come

Whoa, zoom, I'd like to fly far away from here
Where my mind can see fresh and clear
And I'll find the love that I long to see
Everybody can be what they wanna be
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, hey, baby

Woo

(I-I-I-I) Zoom-zoom (Baby)
I'd like to away (Well, I'd like to fly away)
Zoom-zoom (Well, I'd like to fly away)
Zoom-zoom (Baby)
I'd like to away (Well, I'd like to fly away)
Zoom-zoom (Well, I'd like to fly away)

Zoom-zoom (Baby)
I'd like to away (Well, I'd like to fly away)
Zoom-zoom (Well, I'd like to fly away)
Zoom-zoom (Baby)

Zoom (I-I-I-I-I)
(Ey) Zoom-zoom (Baby, yeah)
Zoom (You and me, baby)


----------



## Tonio

Behold, 'tis I the commander whose grip controls you all
  Resist me not surrender I'll no compassion call

  Tyrant captor of humanity
  Tyrant conqueror of all
  Tyrant hideous destructor
  Tyrant every man shall fall

  Your very lives are held between my fingers
  I snap them and you cower down in fear
  You spineless things that belly down to slither
  To the end of the world you follow to be near

  Tyrant captor of humanity
   Tyrant conqueror of all
   Tyrant hideous destructor
   Tyrant every man shall fall

 Mourn for us oppressed in fear
  Chained and shackled we are bound
  Freedom choked in dread we live
  Since tyrant was enthroned

  I listen not to sympathy whilst ruler of this land
  Withdraw your feeble aches and moans
  Or suffer smite from this my hand

  Tyrant captor of humanity
   Tyrant conqueror of all
   Tyrant hideous destructor
   Tyrant every man shall fall

 Mourn for us oppressed in fear
   Chained and shackled we are bound
   Freedom choked in dread we live
   Since tyrant was enthroned

 My legions faithful unto death
  I'll summon to my court
  And as you perish each of you shall scream as you are sought

  Tyrant captor of humanity
    Tyrant conqueror of all
    Tyrant hideous destructor
    Tyrant every man shall fall
 ________________________________________
_
 We got it together, didn't we?
  Nobody but you and me. 
  We got it together, baby. _

  My first, my last, my everything 
  And the answer to all my dreams
  You're my sun, my moon, my guiding star
  My kind of wonderful, that's what you are

  I know there's only, only one like you 
  There's no way they could have made two
  You're, you're all I'm living for 
  Your love I'll keep for evermore
  You're the first, my last, my everything

  In you I've found so many things, 
  A love so new, only you could bring
  Can't you see if you, 
  You'll make me feel this way, 
  You're like a first morning dew on a brand new day 

 I see so many ways that I can love you, 
  'Till the day I die
  You're my reality, yet I'm lost in a dream 
  You're my first, my last, my everything 

  I know there's only one, only one like you 
  There's no way they could have made two 
  Girl, you're my reality
  But I'm lost in a dream 
  You're the first, you're the last, my everything

 _____________________________________________



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun
> But the hills that we've climbed were just seasons out of time...


   :tonio_fires_shotgun_at_radio:


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> From Gay to funky...
> 
> She's a brick house
> Mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out
> She's a brick house
> The lady's stacked and that's a fact,
> ain't holding nothing back.


vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Airgasm again.


----------



## morganj614

I've spent a lifetime lookin' for you. 
Single bars and good time lovers were never true. 
Playin' the fools game hoping to win. 
Telling those sweet lies and losing again! 

I was looking for love in all the wrong places. 
Looking for love in too many faces. 
Searching their eyes, looking for traces 
of what I'm dreaming of. 

Hoping to find a friend and a lover, 
I'll bless the day I discover 
another heart, looking for love! 

Well, I was alone then, no love in sight. 
And I did everything I could to get me throught the night. 
Don't know where it started or where it will end. 
I turned to a stranger, and just like a friend. 

I was looking for love in all the wrong places. 
Looking for love in too many faces. 
Searching their eyes, looking for traces 
of what I'm dreaming of. 

Hoping to find a friend and a lover, 
I'll bless the day I discover 
another heart, looking for love! 

Well, you came knockin at my hearts door. 
You're everything I've been looking for. 
No more 

Looking for love in all the wrong places. 
Looking for love in too many faces. 
searching their eyes, looking for traces 
of what I'm dreaming of. 

Now that I found a friend and a lover. 
I bless the day I discovered you, 
looking for love! 

In all the wrong places. 
Looking for love in too many faces. 
searching their eyes, looking for traces 
of what I'm dreaming of.


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I was looking for love in all the wrong places.
> Looking for love in too many faces.
> Searching their eyes, looking for traces
> of what I'm dreaming of.



Hey, do you remember the classic remake?  Buh-Weet's version?  "Wookin Pa Nub?"  Tried to find the lyrics, but couldn't :sad:  It also made me long for his other classic, "Unce, Tice, Fee Times a Mady"


----------



## morganj614

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Hey, do you remember the classic remake?  Buh-Weet's version?  "Wookin Pa Nub?"  Tried to find the lyrics, but couldn't :sad:  It also made me long for his other classic, "Unce, Tice, Fee Times a Mady"



No, I never heard those versions but they sound like they are funny!


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Hey, do you remember the classic remake?  Buh-Weet's version?  "Wookin Pa Nub?"  Tried to find the lyrics, but couldn't :sad:  It also made me long for his other classic, "Unce, Tice, Fee Times a Mady"




Buckwheat: Boy, id bin a nong time since dem days. Hi, I'm Buh-weet, amembuh me? And I have compiled for you and your nistening pleasure, dum ub my mavorite tongs. Id's all ite here in dis uhn pectacular opper: "Buh-weet Sings". Take a wisten:

[ SUPER: "Fee Tines A Mady" ]

[ singing ]

"Munce. Tice. Fee Tines A Mady."
Announcer: Yes, they're all here.. 

[ SUPER: "Wookin' Pa Nub" ]

Buckwheat: [ singing ]

"Wookin' Pa Nub in all da wong paces. Wookin ' Pa Nub." 

Announcer: Once Buh-weet sings a song, it's eternally his. 

[ SUPER: "?????" ]

Buckwheat: [ singing unintelligably ]

"..Menny Dabid Ibe.." 

Yes.. Buh-weet. The man who sold more records that Elvis or the Beatles - in Kenya. 

[ SUPER: "Una Panoonah Banka" ]

Buckwheat: [ singing ]

"Una Panoonah Banka-a-a-a-a!!" 

And if you order now, you'll get Buh-weet's tribute to Alfalfa. 

[ SUPER: "Barbah Ob Dabil" ]

Buckwheat: [ singing ]

"I'm da Barbah ob Dabil. Bigaro! Bigaro!" [ smiles ] 

Order today. Send $49.95 for the full volume to:
Buh-Weet
Bah Firty Fee
New Nork, New Nork 

Buckwheat: Take it fum "Ow Gang": yo gang will nub it. Buy my wecord! O-tay!


----------



## morganj614

otter said:
			
		

> Buckwheat: Boy, id bin a nong time since dem days. Hi, I'm Buh-weet, amembuh me? And I have compiled for you and your nistening pleasure, dum ub my mavorite tongs. Id's all ite here in dis uhn pectacular opper: "Buh-weet Sings". Take a wisten:


----------



## Agee

For some strange reason, I have this song in my head  

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I seen ya around for a long long time
I really remember you when you drank my wine

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I'd seen ya walkin' down in Chinatown
I called ya but you could not look around

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I pay my money to the welfare line
I see ya standing in it every time

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

The color of your skin don't matter to me
As long as we can live in harmony

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I'd kinda' like to be the president
So I could show you how your money's spent

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

Sometimes I don't speak right
But yet I know what I'm talking about

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I know you're working for the CIA
They wouldn't have you in the mafia

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends


----------



## Kyle

Way back when
In Sixty-seven
I was the dandy 
Of Gamma Chi
Sweet things from Boston 
So young and willing
Moved down to Scarsdale 
Where the hell am I
Hey Nineteen
No we can't dance together
No we can't talk at all
Please take me along 
When you slide on down

Hey Nineteen 
That's 'Retha Franklin
She don't remember 
The Queen of Soul
It's hard times befallen 
The sole survivors
She thinks I'm crazy 
But I'm just growing old

Hey Nineteen
No we got nothing in common
No we can't talk at all
Please take me along 
When you slide on down

The Cuervo Gold
The fine Columbian
Make tonight a wonderful thing

No we can't dance together
No we can't talk at all


----------



## AnniesDad

Saw this video 4 days ago.  Song's been stuck in my head ever since.  



If you see a burning sign by the side of the road that says 
15 miles to the... Love Shack! Love Shack yeah 
I'm headin' down the Atlanta highway, 
lookin' for the love getaway 
Heading for the love getaway, love getaway, 
I got me a car, it's as big as a whale 
and we're headin' on down 
To the Love Shack 
I got me a Chrysler, it seats about 20 
So hurry up and bring your jukebox money 

The Love Shack is a hot old place 
where we can get together 
Love Shack baby, Love Shack bay-bee. 
Love baby, that's where it's at, 
Ooo love baby, that's where it's at 

Sign says.. Woo... stay away fools, 
'cause love rules at the Lo-o-ove Shack! 
Well it's set way back in the middle of a field, 
Just a burnin old shack and I gotta get back 

Fire on the mattress 
Fire on the highway 
Fire on the front porch 
Fire in the hallway 

The Love Shack is a little old place 
where we can get together 
Love Shack bay-bee! Love Shack baby! 
Love Shack, that's where it's at! 
Huggin' and a kissin', dancin' and a lovin', 
burnin' down to nothing 
Cause it's hot as an oven 
The whole shack shimmies! 
The whole shack shimmies when everybody's 
Movin' around and around and around and around! 
Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby! 
Folks run outside just to get out 
Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' everybody’s runin out on fire 
Funky little shack! Funk-y little shack! 

Hop in my Chrysler, 
it's as big as a whale 
and it's about to set sail! 
I got me a car, it seats about twenty 
So c'mon and bring your jukebox money. 

The Love Shack is a little old place 
where we can get together 
Love Shack baby! Love Shack bay-bee! 
(Love Shack...Love Shack...) 
Love Shack, that's where it's at! 

Bang bang bang there’s no door baby! 
Look a little harded baby! 
Bang bang bang there’s no door 

I can't hear you 
The doors burned baby
Bang bang The doors burned baby
Bang bang 
Fires out. What’s left?... Tin roof, rusted! 

Love Shack, baby Love Shack! 
Love Shack, baby Love Shack! 
Love baby, that's where it's at 
Love Shack, baby Love Shack! 
Love baby, that's where it's at 
Huggin' and a kissin', 
dancin' and a lovin' at the love shack


----------



## Agee

Five names that I can hardly
Stand to hear
Including yours and mine
And one more chimp who isn’t here
I can see the ladies talking
How the times are getting hard
And that fearsome excavation
On magnolia boulevard
Chorus:
And I’m going insane
And I’m laughing at the frozen rain
And I’m so alone
Honey when they gonna send me home
Bad sneakers and a pi? a colada
My friend
Stompin’ on the avenue
By radio city with a
Transistor and a large
Sum of money to spend

You fellah, you tearin’ up the street
You wear that white tuxedo
How you gonna beat the heat
Do you take me for a fool
Do you think that I don’t see
That ditch out in the valley
That they’re digging just for me


----------



## otter

Pull the string and I'll wink at you, I'm your puppet
I'll do funny things if you want me to, I'm your puppet

I'll be yours to have and to hold
Darling you've got full control of your puppet

Pull another string and I'll kiss your lips, I'm your puppet
Snap your finger and I'll turn you some flips, I'm your puppet

Your every wish is my command
All you gotta do is wiggle your little hand
I'm your puppet, I'm your puppet

I'm just a toy, just a funny boy
That makes you laugh when you're blue
I'll be wonderful, do just what I'm told
I'll do anything for you
I'm your puppet, I'm your puppet

Pull them little strings and I'll sing you a song, I'm your puppet
Make me do right or make me do wrong, I'm your puppet

Treat me good and I'll do anything
I'm just a puppet an you hold my string, I'm your puppet
Yeah, I'm your puppet

Walking, talking, living, loving puppet
I'm hanging on a string girl, I'll do anything now

I'm a walking, talking, living, loving puppet, and I love you

I'm a smiling happy face when you want me to
Even make you happy when you're feeling blue


----------



## Agee

This is such a harmonious thread


----------



## Kyle

My pappy said "Son your gonna drive me to drinkin'
If you don't stop driving that hot rod Lincoln"

Have you heard the story of the hot rod race
Where the Fords and the Lincolns were setting the pace?
Well that story is true cause I'm here to say
I was driving that model A.

It's got Lincoln motor and its really souped up
And that model A body makes it look like a pup
It's got eight cylinders, uses them all
It's got overdrive, just won't stall

It's got a four barrel carb, and dual exhaust
With four, eleven gears you can really get lost.
It's got safety tubes, but I ain't scared
Breaks are good, tires fair

Pulling out of San Pedro late one night
With the moon and the stars just shining bright
We was headed up grapevine Hill
Passing cars like they was standing still

All of a sudden, in the wink of an eye
A Cadillac sedan passed us by
I said "Boys this ones marked for me"
But by then the tail lights was all you could see

Now the fellas rid me for being behind
So I thought I'd let that Lincoln unwind
Took my foot of the gas and man alive
I shoved it on down into over drive

Wound it up to 110
My speedometer said I hit top end
My foot was glued like lead to the floor
And that's all there is, and there ain't no more

Now the boys all thought that I'd lost my sense
Those telephone poles were like a picket fence
They said "Slow down, I see spots!"
The lines on the road just looked like dots

Took a corner, side swiped a truck
Crossed my fingers just for luck
My fenders was clicking the guard rail post
The guy beside me was white as a ghost

We had smoke coming from out of the back
When I started to gain on that Cadillac
I knew I could catch him, I thought I could pass
But don't you know by then we'd be low on gas

I had flames coming from out of the side
Feel the tension, man what a ride
I said "Look out boys, I've got a license to fly"
And that Caddy pulled over and let us by

All of the sudden she started knocking
Down in the dips she started rocking
I looked in the mirror. Red lights were blinking
The cops was after my Hot Rod Lincoln - Damn

The arrested me and they put me in jail
Called my pappy to throw my bail
And he said "Son, you're going to drive me to drinkin'
If you don't stop driving that Hot Rod Lincoln"


----------



## virgovictoria

AnniesDad said:
			
		

> Bang bang
> Fires out. What’s left?... *Tin roof, rusted!*
> 
> Love Shack, baby Love Shack!
> Love Shack, baby Love Shack!
> Love baby, that's where it's at
> Love Shack, baby Love Shack!
> Love baby, that's where it's at
> Huggin' and a kissin',
> dancin' and a lovin' at the love shack



Growing up, I've always had a weakness for big dumb jocks.  Went to see this concert with an old boyfriend and a bunch of friends.  At this point of the song, said big, dumb jock of a boyfriend shouts out, *"HEN-RY'S BUSTED"*    I still crack up every time I think of/hear that song!


----------



## Nickel

Little angels 
Whisper softly 
While my heart melts 
For you and I'll see 
Only sunshine 
Only moonlight 
For the first time its real 


And the higher you take me 
The more that you make me 
Feel so hazy 
Tell me what this means 

I got jet lag and I never even left the ground 
See it's like that every time you come around 
Oh, I'm so hung over and I never even touched a drop 
See I can't get enough 
This must be love 

How the time flies 
When you're near me 
Get those butterflies 
Inside and I'll be 
Where the stars shine 
Where the birds fly 
'Till the next time you're mine 

And the higher you take me 
The more that you make me 
Feel so hazy 
Tell me what this means 

I got jet lag and I never even left the ground 
See it's like that every time you come around 
Oh, I'm so hung over and I never even touched a drop 
See I can't get enough 
This must be love 

Whenever you're with me 
It feels like gravity 
Ain't got no hold on me 
Tell me what does this mean 
This must be love 
Love 

I got jet lag and I never even left the ground 
And it's like that every time you come around 
I'm so hung over and I never even touched one drop 
See I got jet lag 

Baby don't cha know 
You really really got it goin' on 
Baby don't cha know 
You really really got it goin' on 
Baby don't cha know 
You really really got it goin' on 
Baby don't you know 
Baby don't you know 

I got jet lag and I never even left the ground 
See it's like that every time you come around 
Oh, I'm so hung over and I never even touched a drop 
I never even left the ground 
I never no no 
Jet lag, jet leg


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Okay.. help me out... I heard one today I absolutely love... I thought it was J. Geils but can't find it... it goes on and on about "Got to give it to me"... I searched on that phrase but found everything but the song...




(Now don't touch the knobs now, we're going to have some fun around here)

(Chorus)
You've got to give it to me
You've got to give it to me
You've got to give it to me
You've got to give it to me

(Verse)
You're so slick now, know every trick now
You know I want it, I want it so bad
You know I need it, I can't believe it
So come on baby, Please relieve it

(Chorus)

(Verse)
Now you've been bugging me, Every night now
You say you want it, You want it right now
I can't get to it, I can't get through it
So come on baby, Please

(Chorus Chords)
You've got to get it up (give it up)
You've got to get it up (give it up)
You've got to get it up (give it up)
You've got to get it up (give it up)

(Chorus)

(Bridge)
Why keep me cold
When it's so warm inside
Come on baby
Your love is too Good to hide


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thanks, Otter...have I told you lately how wonderful you are...



I'm your puppet..


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment --> Guess who just got back today? 
Those wild-eyed boys that had been away
Haven’t changed, haven’t much to say
But man, I still think those cats are great

They were asking if you were around
How you was, where you could be found
I told them you were living downtown
Driving all the old men crazy

The boys are back in town

You know the chick that used to dance a lot
Every night she’d be on the floor shaking what she’d got
Man when I tell you she was cool, she was red hot
I mean she was steaming

That night over at johnny’s place
Well this chick got up and she slapped johnny’s face
Man we just fell about the place
If that chick don’t want to know, forget her

Friday night they’ll be dressed to kill
Down at dino’s bar and grill
The drink will flow and blood will spill
If the boys want to fight, you’d better let them

That jukebox in the corner blasting out my favorite song
The nights are getting warmer, it won’t be long
It won’t be long till summer comes
Now that the boys are here again

The boys are back in town


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> Pull the string and I'll wink at you, I'm your puppet
> I'll do funny things if you want me to, I'm your puppet


----------



## cattitude

AnniesDad said:
			
		

> Saw this video 4 days ago. Song's been stuck in my head ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> If you see a burning sign by the side of the road that says
> 15 miles to the... Love Shack! Love Shack yeah
> I'm headin' down the Atlanta highway,
> lookin' for the love getaway
> Heading for the love getaway, love getaway,
> I got me a car, it's as big as a whale
> and we're headin' on down
> To the Love Shack
> I got me a Chrysler, it seats about 20
> So hurry up and bring your jukebox money
> 
> The Love Shack is a hot old place
> where we can get together
> Love Shack baby, Love Shack bay-bee.
> Love baby, that's where it's at,
> Ooo love baby, that's where it's at
> 
> Sign says.. Woo... stay away fools,
> 'cause love rules at the Lo-o-ove Shack!
> Well it's set way back in the middle of a field,
> Just a burnin old shack and I gotta get back
> 
> Fire on the mattress
> Fire on the highway
> Fire on the front porch
> Fire in the hallway
> 
> The Love Shack is a little old place
> where we can get together
> Love Shack bay-bee! Love Shack baby!
> Love Shack, that's where it's at!
> Huggin' and a kissin', dancin' and a lovin',
> burnin' down to nothing
> Cause it's hot as an oven
> The whole shack shimmies!
> The whole shack shimmies when everybody's
> Movin' around and around and around and around!
> Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby!
> Folks run outside just to get out
> Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' everybody’s runin out on fire
> Funky little shack! Funk-y little shack!
> 
> Hop in my Chrysler,
> it's as big as a whale
> and it's about to set sail!
> I got me a car, it seats about twenty
> So c'mon and bring your jukebox money.
> 
> The Love Shack is a little old place
> where we can get together
> Love Shack baby! Love Shack bay-bee!
> (Love Shack...Love Shack...)
> Love Shack, that's where it's at!
> 
> Bang bang bang there’s no door baby!
> Look a little harded baby!
> Bang bang bang there’s no door
> 
> I can't hear you
> The doors burned baby
> Bang bang The doors burned baby
> Bang bang
> Fires out. What’s left?... Tin roof, rusted!
> 
> Love Shack, baby Love Shack!
> Love Shack, baby Love Shack!
> Love baby, that's where it's at
> Love Shack, baby Love Shack!
> Love baby, that's where it's at
> Huggin' and a kissin',
> dancin' and a lovin' at the love shack


Folks!! AnniesDad is in the house.


----------



## otter

Wake up maggie I think I got something to say to you
It’s late september and I really should be back at school
I know I keep you amused but I feel I’m being used
Oh maggie I couldn’t have tried any more
You lured me away from home just to save you from being alone
You stole my heart and that’s what really hurt

The morning sun when it’s in your face really shows your age
But that don’t worry me none in my eyes you’re everything
I laughed at all of your jokes my love you didn’t need to coax
Oh, maggie I couldn’t have tried any more
You lured me away from home, just to save you from being alone
You stole my soul and that’s a pain I can do without

All I needed was a friend to lend a guiding hand
But you turned into a lover and
Mother what a lover, you wore me out
All you did was wreck my bed
And in the morning kick me in the head
Oh maggie I couldn’t have tried anymore
You lured me away from home ’cause you didn’t want to be alone
You stole my heart I couldn’t leave you if I tried

I suppose I could collect my books and get on back to school
Or steal my daddy’s cue and make a living out of playing pool
Or find myself a rock and roll band that needs a helpin’ hand
Oh maggie I wish I’d never seen your face
You made a first-class fool out of me
But I’m as blind as a fool can be
You stole my heart but I love you anyway

Maggie I wish I’d never seen your face
I’ll get on back home one of these days


----------



## Agee

Etta James classic

At last my love has come along
My lonely days are over
And life is like a song

Ohh yeah yeah
At last
the skies above are blue
My heart was wrapped up in clover
The night I looked at you

I found a dream, that I could speak to
A dream that I can call my own
I found a thrill to press my cheek to
A thrill that I have never known

Ohh yeah yeah…
You smile, you smile
oh And then the spell was cast
And here we are in heaven
For you are mine at last


----------



## otter

Me and my brother were talking to each other
'Bout what makes a man a man
Was it brain or brawn, or the month you were born
We just couldn't understand

Our old man didn't like our appearance
He said that only women wear long hair

So me and my brother borrowed money from Mother
We knew what we had to do
We went downstairs, past the barber and gymnasium
And got our arms tattooed

Welcome to my life, tattoo
I'm a man now, thanks to you
I expect I'll regret you
But the skin graft man won't get you
You'l be there when I die
Tattoo

My dad beat me 'cause mine said "Mother"
But my mother naturally liked it and beat my brother
'Cause his tattoo was of a lady in the nude
And my mother thought that was extremely rude

Welcome to my life, tattoo
We've a long time together, me and you
I expect I'll regret you
But the skin graft man won't get you
You'll be there when I die
Tattoo

Now I'm older, I'm tattooed all over
My wife is tattooed too
A rooty-toot-toot, rooty-tooty-toot-toot
Rooty-toot-toot tattoo too
To you


----------



## otter

Your lights are on, but you’re not home
Your mind is not your own
Your heart sweats, your body shakes
Another kiss is what it takes

You can’t sleep, you can’t eat
There’s no doubt, you’re in deep
Your throat is tight, you can’t breathe
Another kiss is all you need

Whoa, you like to think that you’re immune to the stuff, oh
Yeah

It’s closer to the truth to say you can’t get enough, you
Know you’re

Gonna have to face it, you’re addicted to love

You see the signs, but you can’t read
You’re runnin’ at a different speed
You heart beats in double time
Another kiss and you’ll be mine, a one track mind

You can’t be saved
Oblivion is all you crave
If there’s some left for you
You don’t mind if you do

Whoa, you like to think that you’re immune to the stuff, oh
Yeah

It’s closer to the truth to say you can’t get enough, you
Know you’re

Gonna have to face it, you’re addicted to love

Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love

Guitar solo (once around)

Your lights are on, but you’re not home
Your will is not your own
You’re heart sweats and teeth grind
Another kiss and you’ll be mine

Whoa, you like to think that you’re immune to the stuff, oh
Yeah

It’s closer to the truth to say you can’t get enough, you
Know you’re

Gonna have to face it, you’re addicted to love

Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to love


----------



## Agee

I'm, I'm so in love with you
Whatever you want to do
Is alright with me
'Cause you make me feel, so brand new
And I want to spend my life with you

Me sayin' since, baby, since we've been together
Ooo, loving you forever
Is what I need
Let me, be the one you come running to
I'll never be untrue
Ooo baby

Let's, let's stay together
Loving you whether, whether
Times are good or bad, happy or sad

Oooo oooo ooo ooo, yeah
Whether times are good or bad, happy or sad

Why somebody, why people break up
Oh, and turn around and make up
I just can't seeeeeeeee
You'd never do that to me
(Would you baby)
'Cause being around you is all I see
It's why I want us to

Let's, let's stay together
Loving you whether, whether
Times are good or bad, happy or sad

Let's, let's stay together
Loving you whether, whether


----------



## Kyle

Well my doctor told me beware
I'm taking more than my share
Falling in love I can bear
Provided that loving affair
But he don't know about you
And all the things that you do
And how it breaks me in two
Just to know a man's with you
Chorus:
I can't get enough of it, oh
I can't get enough of it, oh
I can't ever let you go, oh
I feel like I need you so, oh
I can't get enough of it, oh
I can't get enough of it, oh
Yeah 'cos every time we're apart
I get a pain in my heart
And my mind's completely a mess
And I ain't getting no rest
I guess I'm failing the test
I guess you're getting the best
Of all the love I can give
'Cos you're the reason I live
Chorus (2 times)
Repeat second verse
Chorus


----------



## otter

Whooaaaaa
The hot summer night fell like a net
I’ve got to find my baby yet
I need you to soothe my head
Turn my blue heart to red

Doctor, doctor, give me the news
I’ve got a bad case of lovin’ you
No pill’s gonna cure my ill
I’ve got a bad case of lovin’ you

A pretty face don’t make no pretty heart
I learned that, buddy, from the start
You think I’m cute, a little bit shy
Momma, I ain’t that kind of guy

Doctor, doctor, give me the news
I got a bad case of lovin’ you
No pill’s gonna cure my ill
I got a bad case of lovin’ you
Whooaaa

I know you like it, you like it on top
Tell me, momma, are you gonna stop?

You had me down, 21 to zip
Smile of judas on your lip
Shake my fist, knock on wood
I’ve got it bad, and I’ve got it good

Doctor, doctor, gimme the news
I got a bad case of lovin’ you
No pill’s gonna cure my ill
I got a bad case of lovin’ you


----------



## Kyle

Baby, although I chose this lonely life
It seems it's stranglin' me now
All the wild men, big cigars, gigantic car
They're all laughin' at the lie

Oh, I've been used Ooo-oo-oo-oo
I've been a fool Oh, what a fool
I broke all the rules Oh, yeah
But I must let the show go on

Baby, there's an enormous crowd of people
They're all after my blood
I wish maybe they'd tear down the walls of this theatre
Let me out, let me out

Oh, I'm so blind Oh, I'm blind
I wasted time Wasted, wasted, wasted time
Walkin' on the wire, high wire
But I must let the show go on

----- instrumental break -----

Oh, I'm so blind Oh, I'm blind
I wasted time Wasted, wasted, all too much time
Walkin' on the wire, high wire
But I must let the show go on

Baby, I wish you'd help me escape
Help me get away
Leave me outside my address
Far away from this masquerade

'Cause I've been blind Oh, so blind
I wasted time Wasted, wasted, all too much time
Walkin' on the wire, high wire
But I must let the show go..
I must let the show go..
I must let the show go on


----------



## Agee

Down around the corner
A half a mile from here
You see them old trains runnin'
And you watch them disappear
Without love
Where would you be now
Without love 
You know I saw Miss Lucy
Down along the tracks
She lost her home and her family
And she won't be comin' back
Without love
Where would you be now
Without love 

Well the Illinois Central
And the Southern Central Freight
Gotta keep on pushin' Mama
'Cause you know they're runnin' late
Without love
Where would you be now - now, now, now
Without love 

Where pistons keep on churnin'
And the wheels go 'round and 'round
And the steel rails are cold and hard
For the miles that they go down
Without love
Where would you be right now
Without love
Where would you be now


----------



## Ken King

Now for a little Joe Walsh

UH HU
I like big tits
You see em on the street
Left and right
I like big tits that right
I try to look away but I can't resist
Every time I try to call it quits
Hear come some tits that’s a big ten 4
UH HU
I like big tits UH HU
Tits
Well they come in twos
Hard to choose
Your favorite tit
UH HU
I like tits for dinner or a noon time snack
I like tits for lunch a big tit attack
I like tits for breakfast
Eggs benedict tits
I what it is
Their where its at
Tits
They give me shivers when they bounce around
Puckered up or hanging on the ground
I like big tits
UH HU
Tits save it all for me
Tits


----------



## Agee

Ken King said:
			
		

> Now for a little Joe Walsh
> 
> UH HU
> I like big tits
> You see em on the street
> Left and right
> I like big tits that right


 Talk about Rocky Mountain Way!


----------



## otter

You!
I wanna take you to a gay bar,
I wanna take you to a gay bar,
I wanna take you to a gay bar,
gay bar, gay bar.

Let's start a war, start a nuclear war,
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar.
Waah,
At the gay bar.

Now tell me, do ya, a do ya have any money?
I wanna spend all your money,
at the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar.

I've got something to put in you,
I've got something to put in you,
I've got something to put in you,
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar.
Hah!

You're a superstar at the gay bar.
Yeah you're a superstar at the gay bar.
You're a superstar at the gay bar.
Superstar.
Super, superstar!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Got me the strangest woman
> Believe it, this chick’s no sinch
> When I wanna get her goin’
> Then I whip out my big ten inch


In a thread this large, repeats are inevitable


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> ....I shoulda known... but that's the first song that came to mind when I saw KK's song...:shrug:


Female Body Part-Male Body Part


----------



## morganj614

*here ya go!*

me tell ya 'bout the birds and the bees
And the flowers and the trees
And the moon up above
And a thing called "Love"

Let me tell ya 'bout the stars in the sky
And a girl and a guy
And the way they could kiss
On a night like this

When I look into your big brown eyes
It's so very plain to see
That it's time you learned about the facts of life
Starting from A to Z

Let me tell ya 'bout the birds and the bees
And the flowers and the trees
And the moon up above
And a thing called "Love" (Yeah!)



When I look into your big brown eyes
It's so very plain to see
That it's time you learned about the facts of life
Starting from A to Z

Let me tell ya 'bout the birds and the bees
And the flowers and the trees
And the moon up above
And a thing called "Love"

Let me tell ya 'bout the birds and the bees
And the flowers and the trees
And the birds and the bees
And the flowers and the trees
'Bout the birds
FADE
And the bees


----------



## cattitude

<!--StartFragment --> My baby whispers in my ear
Mm, Mm, sweet nothings
He knows the things I like to hear
Mm, Mm, sweet nothings

Things he wouldn't tell nobody else
Secrets, baby
I keep them to myself
Sweet nothings Mm, Mm sweet nothings

We walk along hand in hand
Mm, Mm, sweet nothings
Yeah, we both understand
Mm, Mm, sweet nothings
He certainly takes
The time to read my book
My baby, give me that special look
Sweet nothings Mm, Mm, sweet nothings

I'm sitting on my front porch
Mm, Mm sweet nothings
Well, do I love you? Of course
Mm, Mm, sweet nothings
Mama turned on the front porch light
And said "Come in darling
That's enough for tonight"
Sweet nothings
Mm, Mm, sweet nothings
Sweet nothings
Mm, Mm, sweet nothings
Sweet nothings


----------



## virgovictoria

*Heard This in the Car Today...*

Sarah McLachlan - "Angel"

Spend all your time waiting
For that second chance
For a break that would make it okay
There’s always one reason
To feel not good enough
And it’s hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction
Oh beautiful release
Memory seeps from my veins
Let me be empty
And weightless and maybe
I’ll find some peace tonight

In the arms of an angel
Fly away from here
From this dark cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you fear
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
You’re in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort there

So tired of the straight line
And everywhere you turn
There’s vultures and thieves at your back
And the storm keeps on twisting
You keep on building the lie
That you make up for all that you lack
It don’t make no difference
Escaping one last time
It’s easier to believe in this sweet madness oh
This glorious sadness that brings me to my knees

In the arms of an angel
Fly away from here
From this dark cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you fear
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
You’re in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort there
You’re in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort here


----------



## virgovictoria

Metallica - "No Leaf Clover"    

And it feels right this time
On this crash course we’re in the big time
Pay no mind to the distant thunder
Beauty fills his head with wonder, boy....

Says it feels right this time
Turn around, found new high lights
Good day to be alive sir
Good day to be alive, he said.....

Then it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel
Is just a freight train coming your way
Then it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel
Is just the freight train coming your way

Don’t it feel right like this
All the pieces fall to his wish
Suck up for that quick reward boy
Suck up for that quick reward they said.....

Then it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel
Is just a freight train coming your way
Then it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel
Is just the freight train coming your way......
It’s coming your way
It’s coming your way......
Here comes

Yeah, then it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel
Is just a freight train coming your way.... yeah...
Then it comes to be, yeah...
Then it comes to be, yeah...
Then it comes to be, yeah...
Then it comes to be, yeah...
Then it comes to be, yeah...
Then it comes to be, yeah...
Then it comes to be, yeah...
Then it comes to be, yeah


----------



## virgovictoria

Rush - "Tom Sawyer"

A modern-day warrior
Mean mean stride,
Today’s tom sawyer
Mean mean pride.

Though his mind is not for rent,
Don’t put him down as arrogant.
His reserve, a quiet defense,
Riding out the day’s events.
The river

And what you say about his company
Is what you say about society.
Catch the mist, catch the myth
Catch the mystery, catch the drift.

The world is, the world is,
Love and life are deep,
Maybe as his eyes are wide.

Today’s tom sawyer,
He gets high on you,
And the space he invades
He gets by on you.

No, his mind is not for rent
To any God or government.
Always hopeful, yet discontent,
He knows changes aren’t permanent,
But change is.

And what you say about his company
Is what you say about society.
Catch the witness, catch the wit,
Catch the spirit, catch the spit.

The world is, the world is,
Love and life are deep,
Maybe as his skies are wide.

Exit the warrior,
Today’s tom sawyer,
He gets high on you,
And the energy you trade,
He gets right on to the friction of the day.


----------



## kwillia

* 
KEN KING 
The Hens are gonna have their day 
Tonight. 

HOLLOWSOUL 
The Dogs are gonna have their way 
Tonight. 

KEN KING 
The Dogs grumble: "Fair fight." 
But if they start a rumble, 
We'll rumble 'em right. 

HOLLOWSOUL 
We're gonna hand 'em a surprise 
Tonight. 

KEN KING AND HENS 
We're gonna cut 'em down to size 
Tonight. 

HOLLOWSOUL AND DOGS
We said, "O.K., no rumpus, 
No tricks." 
But just in case they jump us, 
We're ready to mix 
Tonight. 

ALL 
We're gonna rock it tonight, 
We're gonna jazz it up and have us a ball! 
They're gonna get it tonight; 
The more they turn it on the harder they'll fall! 

KEN KING AND HENS 
Well, they began it! 

HOLLOWSOUL AND DOGS
Well, they began it! 

ALL 
And we're the ones to stop 'em once and for all, 
Tonight! 

VRAI 
VRAI's gonna get her kicks 
Tonight. 
We'll have our private little mix 
Tonight. 
He'll walk in hot and tired, 
So what? 
Don't matter if he's tired, 
As long as he's hot 
Tonight! 

SMALLTOWN 
Tonight, tonight, 
Won't be just any night, 
Tonight there will be no morning star. 
Tonight, tonight, I'll see my love tonight. 
And for us, stars will stop where they are. 
Today 
The minutes seem like hours, 
The hours go so slowly, 
And still the sky is light . . . 
Oh moon, grow bright, 
And make this endless day endless night! 

KEN KING 
I'm counting on you to be there 
Tonight. 
When Diesel wins it fair and square 
Tonight. 
Thatdog punk'll 
Go down. 
And when he's hollered "Uncle" 
We'll tear up the town! 

(KEN KING, SMALLTOWN, and K_JO sing simultaneously) 

KEN KING 
So I can count on you, boy? 

SMALLTOWN 
All right. 

KEN KING 
We're gonna have us a ball. 

SMALLTOWN 
All right. 

KEN KING 
Womb to tomb! 

SMALLTOWN 
Sperm to worm! 

KEN KING 
I'll see you there about eight. 

SMALLTOWN 
Tonight . . . 

K_JO 
Tonight, tonight 
Won't be just any night, 
Tonight there will be no morning star, 

(HENS, DOGS, K_JO, SMALLTOWN, and VRAI sing simultaneously) 

DOGS
We're gonna rock it tonight! 
They're gonna get it tonight, 
They began it, 
They began it, 
The began it. 
We'll stop 'em once and for all. 
The Dogs are gonna have their way, 
The Dogs are gonna have their day, 
We're gonna rock it tonight. 
Tonight! 

HENS 
We're gonna jazz it tonight! 
Tonight! 
They began it, 
And we're the ones to stop 'em once and for all! 
The Hens are gonna have their way, 
The Hens are gonna have their day. 
We're gonna rock it tonight. 
Tonight! 

VRAI 
Tonight, tonight, 
Late tonight, 
We're gonna mix it tonight. 
VRAI's gonna have her day, 
VRAI's gonna have her day, 
HOLLOWSOUL's gonna have his way 
Tonight, tonight, 
Tonight, this very night, 
We're gonna rock it tonight! 

K_JO
Tonight, tonight, 
I'll see my love tonight. 
And for us, stars will stop where they are. 

K_JO AND SMALLTOWN 
Today the minutes seem like hours. 
The hours go so slowly, 
And still the sky is light. 
Oh moon, grow bright, 
And make this endless day endless night, 

ALL 
Tonight!
*


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> *
> ALL
> Tonight!
> *



 

vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kwillia again.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> *KEN KING *
> *The Hens are gonna have their day *
> *Tonight. *
> 
> *HOLLOWSOUL *
> *The Dogs are gonna have their way *
> *Tonight. *


 Perhaps you could turn this into a play, and sell the rights to Broadway.


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> *KEN KING *
> *The Hens are gonna have their day *
> *Tonight. *
> 
> *HOLLOWSOUL *
> *The Dogs are gonna have their way *
> *Tonight. *
> 
> *KEN KING *
> *The Dogs grumble: "Fair fight." *
> *But if they start a rumble, *
> *We'll rumble 'em right. *
> 
> *HOLLOWSOUL *
> *We're gonna hand 'em a surprise *
> *Tonight. *
> 
> *KEN KING AND HENS *
> *We're gonna cut 'em down to size *
> *Tonight. ... *


: : : 

Kwillia you've outdone yourself yet again!


----------



## Agee

I don’t need a whole lots of money,
I don’t need a big fine car.
I got everything that a man could want,
I got more than I could ask for.
I don’t have to run around,
I don’t have to stay out all night.
’cause I got me a sweet ... a sweet, lovin’ woman,
And she knows just how to treat me right.

Well my baby, she’s alright,
Well my baby, she’s clean out-of-sight.
Don’t you know that she’s ... she’s some kind of wonderful.
She’s some kind of wonderful ... yes she is, she’s,
She’s some kind of wonderful, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeahhh ...

When I hold her in my arms,
You know she sets my soul on fire.
Oooh, when my baby kisses me,
My heart becomes filled with desire.
When she wraps her lovin’ arms around me,
About drives me out of my mind.
Yeah, when my baby kisses me,
Chills run up and down my spine.

My baby, she’s alright,
My baby, she’s clean out-of-sight.
Don’t you know that she is ... she’s some kind of wonderful.
She’s some kind of wonderful ... yes she is,
She’s some kind of wonderful, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeahhh ...

Now is there anybody, got a sweet little woman like mine? 
There got to be somebody, got a, got a sweet little woman like mine? yeah!
Can I get a witness? 
Can I get a witness? 
Can I get a witness? yeah ...
Can I get a witness? ohhh ...
Can I get a witness? yeah ...
Can I get a witness? yes.

I’m talkin’, talkin’ ’bout my baby. yeah.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
Talkin’ ’bout my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
Talkin’ ’bout my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
I’m talkin’ ’bout my baby, my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
I’m talkin’ about my baby, my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, ... my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
Talkin’ ’bout my baby, my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
I’m talkin’ ’bout my baby, my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.


----------



## Agee

*Thinking of summer, and body surfing, a little known Santana tune.*

Took a walk, down by the ocean
I was alone, nothing on my mind
As I stood there, I saw the devotion
That the surf had with the shore
Suddenly
I felt this emotion, of the sea
Pulling me

CHORUS:
Big Kahuna, tide was high
I began bodysurfing for my life

Ecstasy, sky and the sea
Embracing me
Golden sun on my face
Giving life to me
Unafraid I let go
Trusting in the deep blue sea
We became one with each other
Watching the tide as it drifts away


CHORUS


I spoke to me daddy
Said to me, son
You got to go find a job
And bring some money into the family
For your mommy and me

I say, Daddy, me want to go to the seashore
And bodysurf all day long
Me no wanna work
Me wanna play
Me wanna bodysurf all day
Me told him
Me wanna go bodysurfing
Me tell him
Me tell him
No, me wanna go


----------



## Tonio

kwillia said:
			
		

> *
> ALL
> Tonight!
> *


 Cool! Is that a takeoff on West Side Story? I've never seen that movie.


----------



## Kyle

The minstrel boy to the war is gone,
In the ranks of death you'll find him;
His father's sword he hath girded on,
And his wild harp slung behind him;

"Land of Song!" cried the warrior bard,
(Should) "Tho' all the world betrays thee,
One sword, at least, thy rights shall guard,
One faithful harp shall praise thee!"

The Minstrel fell! But the foeman's steel
Could not bring that proud soul under;
The harp he lov'd ne'er spoke again,
For he tore its chords asunder;

And said "No chains shall sully thee,
Thou soul of love and brav'ry!
Thy songs were made for the pure and free
They shall never sound in slavery!


----------



## Kyle

Tune in your sets
(Spark your cigarettes)
You don't need cable TV
(Just a window to see) Who, me? 
The Kurious one in your backyard
(Monkey bars I'm swingin on)
(Check it)

[ VERSE 1 ]
Okay, time period 5 B.C.
5 years before money and crack was a priority
(Authority) figures loomin like dark skies
(Sittin in class, second hand movin clock wise)
Patiently waitin for the bell to ring (ring)
There it is, I gather my things
(Backpack over my shoulder, like a soldier I troop)
Uptown, sportin a frown (cause you're wearin a corny suit)
I metamorphasize from the shirt and ties
(What else?) laces in shoes ain't fly (it's a pack of lies)
Hm - now that's more likely
Pumas, mocknecks (and maybe like a pair of Lee's)
Yeah, I feel fantastic
Sneak out the house cause mama's rules was mad drastic
("Boy, stay in the house," she says)
"Yo mom, no disrespect
And jetted out the door, you know that I jet
(Real quick outside) so I could be among
Yeah, my friends, how I miss bein young

Jorge, Jorge, Jorge of the projects (repeated)

[ VERSE 2 ]
Fun years are over (and now here comes)
A period of time, respect is measured in lump sums
Of money (drugs, thugs are cool)
Word up, chumps get slung (kids droppin outta school
Girls add fuel to the fire if you're a bum)
Word up, bottomline is: (kid, you're gettin none)
(No play at all) cause they want Shirlings
Fat bangle bracelets (the matching earrings)
Brothers, they be fallin victim to the trickin
The life is finger lickin good (just like the chicken)
Don't count em all (word up, until they hatch)
The story sounds good (####, but there's a catch)
Jorge (Jorge of the projects)
Made the choice to gain material objects
(Pushin Ac Legends up the block)
Stock is on the rise (from the flip of a rock)
So he chills (in the fat-ass joint)
Point fingers (favors linger in the mind)
He got his (and you know I got mine)
But for now it's about that time

Check it out

Jorge, Jorge, Jorge of the projects (repeated)

[ VERSE 3 ]
Humble, t-t-tumblin down (word up, the #### which allows)
Someone to be a nice guy (Kurious Jorge)
Tell ya straight, respect (to my mother) like no other
(Cause I love you to death)
Trife (project life) yeah you might say that
Murder crimes and (drugs) man, they're goin way back
When (some by the pen straight out the ghetto)
(Expose the hate) but try to be a kind fellow
Still mellow is the trait I choose to uphold
(By means a peace died) . 45 (now hold)
(Go) Aiyo, Amp, spark the biff
(Come on, Jorge, what you be meanin?) Dummy - the fat spliff
(I guess times are great, so celebrate the celebration)
Word up, vacation from the projects (cause the object is inflation)
Of my bank book (which you don't have)
Shut up, cause maybe some day (sure you'll have a whole lot of money)
(Aiyo, honey, no need to change the topic)
Word up, and Jorge'll be Jorge (Jorge of the projects)

Jorge, Jorge, Jorge of the projects (repeated)


----------



## Agee

*Old School*

And I wake up in the mornin'
With my hair down in my eyes and she says "Hi"
And I stumble to the breakfast table
While the kids are goin' off to school…goodbye
And she reaches out 'n' takes my hand
And squeezes it 'n' says "How ya feelin', hon?"
And I look across at smilin' lips
That warm my heart and see my mornin' sun

And if that's not lovin' me
Then all I've got to say
God didn't make little green apples
And it don't rain in Indianapolis in the summertime
And there's no such thing as Doctor Seuss
Or Disneyland, and Mother Goose, no nursery rhyme
God didn't make little green apples
And it don't rain in Indianapolis in the summertime
And when my self is feelin' low
I think about her face aglow and ease my mind

Sometimes I call her up at home knowin' she's busy
And ask her if she could get away and meet me
And maybe we could grab a bite to eat
And she drops what she's doin' and she hurries down to meet me
And I'm always late
But she sits waitin' patiently and smiles when she first sees me
'cause she's made that way

And if that ain't lovin' me
Then all I've got to say
God didn't make little green apples
And it don't snow in Minneapolis when the winter comes
And there's no such thing as make-believe
Puppy dogs, autumn leaves 'n' BB guns

FADE

God didn't make little green apples
And it don't rain in Indianapolis


----------



## Agee

*Pardon, if this has already been posted,*

Trailer for sale or rent
Rooms to let...fifty cents.
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but..two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.

Third boxcar, midnight train
Destination...Bangor, Maine.
Old worn out clothes and shoes,
I don't pay no union dues,
I smoke old stogies I have found
Short, but not too big around
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.

I know every engineer on every train
All of their children, and all of their names
And every handout in every town
And every lock that ain't locked
When no one's around.

I sing,
Trailers for sale or rent
Rooms to let, fifty cents
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but, two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Preparing for St. Patrick's Day!*

Songs of Ireland - "The Unicorn Song"

A long time ago, when the Earth was green 
There was more kinds of animals than you've ever seen 
They'd run around free while the Earth was being born 
And the loveliest of all was the unicorn 

There was green alligators and long-necked geese 
Some humpty backed camels and some chimpanzees 
Some cats and rats and elephants, but sure as you're born 
The loveliest of all was the unicorn 

The Lord seen some sinning and it gave Him pain 
And He says, "Stand back, I'm going to make it rain" 
He says, "Hey Noah, I'll tell you what to do 
Build me a floating zoo, 
and take some of those...

Green alligators and long-necked geese 
Some humpty backed camels and some chimpanzees 
Some cats and rats and elephants, but sure as you're born 
Don't you forget My unicorns 

Old Noah was there to answer the call 
He finished up making the ark just as the rain started to fall 
He marched the animals two by two 
And he called out as they came through 
Hey Lord, 

I've got green alligators and long-necked geese 
Some humpty backed camels and some chimpanzees 
Some cats and rats and elephants, but Lord, I'm so forlorn 
I just can't find no unicorns" 

And Noah looked out through the driving rain 
Them unicorns were hiding, playing silly games 
Kicking and splashing while the rain was falling 
Oh, them silly unicorns 

There was green alligators and long-necked geese 
Some humpty backed camels and some chimpanzees 
Noah cried, "Close the door because the rain is falling 
And we just can't wait for no unicorns" 

The ark started moving, it drifted with the tide 
The unicorns looked up from the rocks and they cried 
And the waters came down and sort of floated them away 
That's why you never see unicorns to this very day 

You'll see green alligators and long-necked geese 
Some humpty backed camels and some chimpanzees 
Some cats and rats and elephants, but sure as you're born 
You're never gonna see no unicorns 

[New Lyrics]
Now you might think this is the ending to the song,
But I'll have to tell you friends that in fact your wrong
You see, Unicorns are magical, so when the rain started pouring,
They grew themselves some wings and they took to soaring.

You'll see green alligators and long-necked geese 
Some humpty backed camels and some chimpanzees 
But if you're looking for the unicorns, don't be forlorn,
The second star to the right and straight on until morning.


----------



## virgovictoria

A Faire to Remember - "Wild Rover"

I've been a wild rover for many a year, 
And I spent all my money on whiskey and beer, 
But now I've returned with gold in great store, 
And I never will play the wild rover no more. 

And it's no, nay, never 
No, nay, never, no more, 
Will I play the rover 
No never, no more. 

I went down to an ale house I used to frequent, 
And I told the landlady my money was spent. 
I asked her for credit, but she answered me "Nay. 
Such custom like yours I could have any day." 

I took from my pocket ten sovereigns bright, 
And the landlady's eyes opened wide with delight, 
She said, "I have whiskeys and wines of the best,
And I'll take you upstairs, and I'll show you the rest.

I'll go home to my parents, confess what I've done, 
And I'll ask them to pardon their prodigal son. 
And if they caress me as oft times before, 
I never will play the wild rover no more!


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Songs of Ireland - "The Unicorn Song"


Great Tune  

I was begining to feel like the loner at the bar, slapping quaters in the juke box, waiting for someone to dance with.


----------



## virgovictoria

Songs of Ireland - "Danny Boy"

Oh Danny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling 
From glen to glen, and down the mountain side 
The summer's gone, and all the flowers are dying 
'tis you, 'tis you must go and I must bide. 

But come you back when summer's in the meadow 
Or when the valley's hushed and white with snow 
'tis I'll be there in sunshine or in shadow 
Oh Danny boy, oh Danny boy, I love you so. 

And if you come, when all the flowers are dying 
And I am dead, as dead I well may be 
You'll come and find the place where I am lying 
And kneel and say an "Ave" there for me. 

And I shall hear, tho' soft you tread above me 
And all my dreams will warm and sweeter be 
If you'll not fail to tell me that you love me 
I simply sleep in peace until you come to me.


----------



## cattitude

*sigh............*

A white sports coat and a pink carnation
I'm all dressed up for the dance
A white sports coat and a pink carnation
I'm all alone in romance

Once you told me long ago
To the prom with me you'd go
Now you've changed your mind it seems
Someone else will hold my dreams

A white sports coat and a pink carnation
I'm in a blue blue mood.

I'm all dressed up for the dance
I'm all alone in romance

Once you told me long ago
To the prom with me you'd go
Now you've changed your mind it seems
Someone else will hold my dreams

A white sports coat and a pink carnation
I'm in a blue blue mood.


----------



## virgovictoria

*A New Theme!  School House Rock!!*

From History Rock - "Bill"    

I'm Just a Bill


Music & Lyrics: Dave Frishberg
Sung by: Jack Sheldon

}} {Woof!  You sure gotta climb a lotta steps to get to this Capitol
}}  Building here in Washington!  But I wonder who that sad little
}}  scrap of paper is?}

I'm just a bill,
Yes, I'm only a bill,
And I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill.
Well, it's a long, long journey
To the capital city,
It's a long, long wait
While I'm sitting in committee,
But I know I'll be a law someday...
At least I hope and pray that I will,
But today I'm still just a bill.

}} {Gee, bill, you certainly have a lot of patience and courage!}
{Well I got *this* far.  When I started, I wasn't even a *bill* - I
 was just an idea.  Some folks back home decided they wanted a law
 passed, so they called their local congressman and he "You're right,
 there ought to be a law."  Then he sat down and wrote me out and
 introduced me to Congress, and I became a bill.  And I'll remain a
 bill until they decide to make me a law.}

I'm just a bill,
Yes I'm only a bill,
And I got as far as Capitol Hill.
Well now I'm stuck in committee
And I sit here and wait
While a few key congressmen
Discuss and debate
Whether they should
Let me be a law...
Oh how I hope and pray that they will,
But today I am still just a bill.

}} {Listen to those congressmen arguing!  Is all that discussion and
}}  debate about you?}
{Yes.  I'm one of the lucky ones.  Most bills never even get this far.
 I hope they decide to report on me favourably, otherwise I may die.}
}} {"Die?"}
{Yeah: die in committee.  Oooh!  But it looks like I'm gonna live.
 Now I go to the House of Representatives and they vote on me.}
}} {If they vote "yes", what happens?}
{Then I go to the Senate and the whole thing starts all over again.}
}} {Oh no!}
{Oh yes!}

I'm just a bill,
Yes I'm only a bill,
And if they vote for me on Capitol Hill,
Well then I'm off to the White House
Where I'll wait in a line
With a lot of other bills
For the President to sign.
And if he signs me then I'll be a law...
Oh, how I hope and pray that he will,
But today I am still just a bill.

}} {You mean even if the whole Congress says you should be a law, the
}}  President can still say no?}
{Yes, that's called a "veto".  If the President vetoes me, I have to
 go back to Congress, and they vote on me again, and by that time
 it's...}
}} {By that time, it's very unlikely that you'll *become* a law!  It's
}}  not easy to become a law, is it?}

No!  But how I hope and I pray that I will,
But today I am still just a bill!

}} {He signed you, bill!  Now you're a law!}
{Oh yes!}


----------



## virgovictoria

Multiplication Rock - "Eight"

Figure Eight
Music & Lyrics: Bob Dorough
Sung by: Blossom Dearie
Animation: Paul Kimmelman and Associates

Figure eight, as double four.
Figure four, as half of eight.
If you skate, you would be great,
If you could make a figure eight.
That's a circle that turns 'round upon itself.

One times eight is two times four.
Four times four is two times eight.
If you skate upon thin ice,
You'd be wise, if you looked twice
Before you made another single move.

One times eight is eight, two times eight is 16
Three times eight is 24, four times eight is 32
And five times eight is 40, you know.

Six times eight is 48, seven times eight is 56,
Eight times eight is 64, nine times eight is 72,
And ten times eight is 80, that's true.

Eleven times eight is 88, and twelve times eight is 96.
Now here's a chance to get off on your new math tricks:
'Cause twelve times eight is the same as ten times eight
Plus two times eight:
{80 plus 16, ninety-six!}

One times eight is eight, two times eight is 16
Three times eight is 24, four times eight is 32
And five times eight is 40, you know.

Figure eight, as double four.
Figure four, as half of eight.
If you skate, you would be great,
If you could make a figure eight.
That's a circle that turns 'round upon itself.

Place it on its side and it's a symbol meaning infinity.


----------



## virgovictoria

Grammar Rock - "Conjunction"

Conjunction Junction



Music & Lyrics: Bob Dorough
Sung by: Jack Sheldon
Animation: Phil Kimmelman and Associates

}} Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
Hooking up words and phrases and clauses.
}} Conjunction Junction, how's that function?
I got three favorite cars
That get most of my job done.
}} Conjunction Junction, what's their function?
I got "and", "but", and "or",
They'll get you pretty far.

"And":
That's an additive, like "this and that".
"But":
That's sort of the opposite,
"Not this *but* that".
And then there's "or":
O-R, when you have a choice like
"This or that".
"And", "but", and "or",
Get you pretty far.

}} Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
Hooking up two boxcars and making 'em run right.
Milk and honey, bread and butter, peas and rice.
}} Hey that's nice!
Dirty but happy, digging and scratching,
Losing your shoe and a button or two.
He's poor but honest, sad but true,
Boo-hoo-hoo-hoo-hoo!

}} Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
Hooking up two cars to one
When you say something like this choice:
"Either now or later"
Or no choice:
"Neither now nor ever"
}} Hey that's clever!
Eat this or that, grow thin or fat,
Never mind, I wouldn't do that,
I'm fat enough now!

}} Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
Hooking up phrases and clauses that balance, like:
Out of the frying pan and into the fire.
He cut loose the sandbags,
But the balloon wouldn't go any higher.
Let's go up to the mountains,
Or down to the sea.
You should always say "thank you",
Or at least say "please".

}} Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
Hooking up words and phrases and clauses
In complex sentences like:
{"In the mornings, when I am usually wide awake,
 I love to take a walk through the gardens and down by the lake,
 Where I often see a duck and a drake,
 And I wonder as I walk by
 Just what they'd say if they could speak,
 Although I know that's an absurd thought."}

}} Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
Hooking up cars and making 'em function.
}} Conjunction Junction, how's that function?
I like tying up words and phrases and clauses.
}} Conjunction Junction, watch that function.
I'm going to get you there if you're very careful.
}} Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
I'm going to get you there if you're very careful.
}} Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
I'm going to get you there if you're very careful.


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Multiplication Rock - "Eight"






<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/count.jpg">


----------



## virgovictoria

Science Rock - "Interplanet Janet"

Interplanet Janet
Music & Lyrics: Lynn Ahrens
Sung by: Lynn Ahrens
Animation: Kim & Gifford Productions

They say our solar system
Is centered 'round the sun.
Nine planets large and small parading by.
But somewhere out in space
There's another shinin' face
That you might see some night up in the sky...

Interplanet Janet
She's a galaxy girl
A solar system miss
From a future world.
She travels like a rocket
With her comet team,
And there's never been a planet Janet hasn't seen.
No, there's never been a planet Janet hasn't seen.

She's been to Sun
{It's a lot of fun!
 It's a hot-spot...} It's a gas!
Hydrogen and helium
In a big, bright glowing mass.

It's a star...
It's a star...
So Janet got an autograph!

Mercury was near the Sun
So Janet stopped by,
But the mercury on Mercury was much too high, so...
Janet split for Venus,
But on Venus she found
She couldn't see a thing for all the clouds around.

Earth looked exciting,
Kind of green and inviting
So Janet thought she'd give it a go.
But the creatures on that planet
Looked so very weird to Janet,
She didn't even dare to say hello.

It's a bird...
It's a plane...
Why it must be a U.F.O.!

But it was...

Interplanet Janet
She's a galaxy girl
A solar system miss
From a future world.
She travels like a rocket
With her comet team,
And there's never been a planet Janet hasn't seen.
No, there's never been a planet Janet hasn't seen.

Mars is red, and Jupiter's big
And Saturn shows off its rings.
Uranus is built on a funny tilt,
And Neptune is its twin.
And Pluto, little Pluto, is the farthest planet from the Sun.

They say our solar system
Is not alone in space.
The Universe has endless mysteries.
Some far future astronaut
May find out that what he'd thought
A shootin' star instead turned out to be...

Interplanet Janet
She's a galaxy girl
A solar system miss
From a future world.
She travels like a rocket
With her comet team,
And there's never been a planet Janet hasn't seen.
There's never been a planet Janet hasn't seen.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> VirgoVictoria------->



I know you are, but what am I????


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh no..... you've hit the PeeWee Herman alert...



I'm seriously regressing today!  :climbingbackintowomb:


----------



## Agee

Evening folks! 

 Are childrens educational songs the theme for tonight?


----------



## Vince

What the hell are you two talking about?


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh no..... you've hit the PeeWee Herman alert...



Come on in, and pull yourself up a chair (like Chairry!)
Let the fun begin, it's time to let down your hair!
Pee-wee's SO excited,
'cause all his friends have been invited (that's you!)
To go wacky, at Pee-wee's Playhouse!

There's a crazy rhythm, comin' from Puppetland (what that?)
Dirty Dog, Cool Cat, and Chicky Baby are the Puppet Band (yeah!)
He's got a couple of talkin' fish,
and a genie who'll grant a wish -
Golly, it's cuckoo at Pee-wee's Playhouse!

Globey's spinnin', Mr. Window's grinnin',
'cause Pterri's flyin' by (hello!)
The Flowers are singin', the Picture Phone is ringin',
and the Dinosaur family goes, "Hi!"
Mr. Kite's soarin', Conky's still a snorin',
there's the flashing Magic Screen,
The Cowntess is so classy, Randy's kinda sassy -
A nuttier establishment you've never seen!
Spend the day with Pee-wee and you'll see what we mean! (Come on!)

Get outta bed, there'll be no more nappin'! (Wake up!)
'Cause you've landed in a place where anything can happen -
Now we've given you fair warnin'!
It's gonna be that kind of mornin' -
For bein' wacky!
For getting nutty!
Golly, it's cuckoo!
At Pee-wee's Playhouse!


----------



## virgovictoria

otter said:
			
		

> Come on in, and pull yourself up a chair (like Chairry!)
> Let the fun begin, it's time to get down your pants!
> Pee-wee's SO excited,
> 'cause all his friends have been invited (that's you!)
> To go wacky, at Pee-wee's Playhouse!
> 
> There's a crazy rhythm, comin' from Puppetland (what that?)
> Dirty Dog, Cool Cat, and Chicky Baby are the Puppet Band (yeah!)
> He's got a couple of talkin' fish,
> and a genie who'll grant a wish -
> Golly, it's cuckoo at Pee-wee's Playhouse!
> 
> Globey's spinnin', Mr. Winkey's grinnin',
> 'cause Mr. Flasher's flyin' by (hello!)
> The Flowers are singin', the Picture Phone is ringin',
> and the Jackson family goes, "Hi!"
> Mr. Kite's soarin', Conky's still a snorin',
> there's the flashing Magic Screen,
> The Cowntess is so classy, _Randy_'s kinda sassy -
> A nuttier establishment you've never seen!
> Spend the day with Pee-wee and you'll see what we mean! (Come on!)
> 
> Get outta bed, there'll be no more nappin'! (Wake up!)
> 'Cause you've landed in a place where _anything_ can happen -
> Now we've given you fair warnin'!
> It's gonna be that kind of hornin' -
> For bein' wacky!
> For getting a nut!
> Golly, it's cockalicious!
> At Pee-wee's Playhouse!



:mademinoradjustments:  Can't find all of the errors, help please!


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Time out... I do declare, it's a rare occasion that I enjoy listening to a woman's voice... but I must say Nora Jones is summin' else. I happened upon her while traveling the channels of my XM Radio... gotta get me a Nora Jone's CD this weekend...
> 
> Over and out. Carry on.


 Get 'em all. You'll love 'em.


----------



## Kyle

Will you and your friend come around
Are you and your friend gonna get on down
Will you and your friend come around
Or are you and your friend gonna let me down

If you talk to one another
I'm a hungry man
Let me know one way or the other
So I can make my plans

Will you and your friend come around
Or are you and your friend gonna get on down
Will you and your friend come around
Or are you and your friend gonna get on down

I relive the situation
Still see it in my mind
You got my imagination
Working overtime


----------



## Kyle

Harry got up
Dressed all in black
Went down to the station
And he never came back
They found his clothing
Scattered somewhere down the track
And he won't be down on Wall Street
in the morning
He had a home
The love of a girl
But men get lost sometimes
As years unfurl
One day he crossed some line
And he was too much in this world
But I guess it doesn't matter anymore
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
Things can get pretty strange
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
Lying here in the darkness
I hear the sirens wail
Somebody going to emergency
Somebody's going to jail
If you find somebody to love in this world
You better hang on tooth and nail
The wolf is always at the door
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
Things can get a little strange
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
And in these days
When darkness falls early
And people rush home
To the ones they love
You better take a fool's advice
And take care of your own
One day they're here;
Next day they're gone
I pulled my coat around my shoulders
And took a walk down through the park
The leaves were falling around me
The groaning city in the gathering dark
On some solitary rock
A desperate lover left his mark,
"Baby, I've changed. Please come back."
What the head makes cloudy
The heart makes very clear
The days were so much brighter
In the time when she was here
But I know there's somebody somewhere
Make these dark clouds disappear
Until that day, I have to believe
I believe, I believe
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
You can get out of the rain
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute


----------



## Kyle

You remind me of the babe
What babe? babe with the power
What power? power of voodoo
Who do? you do
Do what? remind me of the babe

I saw my baby, crying hard as babe could cry
What could I do
My baby's love had gone
And left my baby blue
Nobody knew

What kind of magic spell to use
Slime and snails
Or puppy dogs' tails
Thunder or lightning
Then baby said
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Put that baby spell on me
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Put that magic jump on me
Slap that baby, make him free

I saw my baby, trying hard as babe could try
What could I do
My baby's fun had gone
And left my baby blue
Nobody knew

What kind of magic spell to use
Slime and snails
Or puppy dog's tails
Thunder or lightning
Then baby said
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Put that baby spell on me
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Put that magic jump on me
Slap that baby, make him free
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Put that baby spell on me (ooh)

You remind me of the babe
What babe? the babe with the power
What power? power of voodoo
Who do? you do
Do what? remind me of the babe

Dance magic, dance, ooh ooh ooh
Dance magic, dance magic, ooh ooh ooh
Dance magic

What kind of magic spell to use
Slime and snails
Or puppy dog tails
Thunder or lightning
Something frightening

Dance magic, dance
Dance magic, dance
Put that baby spell on me
Jump magic, jump
Jump magic, jump
Put that magic jump on me
Slap that baby make him free
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Jump magic, jump (jump magic, jump)
Jump magic, jump
Put that magic jump on me
Slap that baby
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic
Slap that slap that baby make him free
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance) 
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)
Dance magic, dance (dance magic, dance)


----------



## Kyle

Ob's stürmt oder schneit,
Ob die Sonne uns lacht,
Der Tag glühend heiß
Oder eiskalt die Nacht.
Bestaubt sind die Gesichter,
Doch froh ist unser Sinn,
_Ist unser Sinn;_
Es braust unser Panzer
Im Sturmwind dahin. 

Mit donnernden Motoren,
Geschwind wie der Blitz,
Dem Feinde entgegen,
Im Panzer geschützt.
Voraus den Kameraden,
Im Kampf steh'n wir allein,
_Steh'n wir allein,_
So stoßen wir tief
In die feindlichen Reihn. 

Wenn vor uns ein feindliches
Heer dann erscheint,
Wird Vollgas gegeben
Und ran an den Feind!
Was gilt denn unser Leben
Für unsres Reiches Heer?
_Ja Reiches Heer?_
Für Deutschland zu sterben
Ist uns höchste Ehr. 

Mit Sperren und Minen
Hält der Gegner uns auf,
Wir lachen darüber
Und fahren nicht drauf.
Und droh'n vor uns Geschütze,
Versteckt im gelben Sand,
_Im gelben Sand,_
Wir suchen uns Wege,
Die keiner sonst fand. 

Und läßt uns im Stich
Einst das treulose Glück,
Und kehren wir nicht mehr
Zur Heimat zurück,
Trifft uns die Todeskugel,
Ruft uns das Schicksal ab,
_Ja Schicksal ab,_
Dann wird uns der Panzer
Ein ehernes Grab.






I have this one on video!


----------



## Agee

Walkin' down this rocky road
Wondering where my life is leadin'
Rollin' on, to the bitter end
Finding out along the way
What it takes to keep love living
You should know, how it feels my friend

Ooh, I want you to stay
Ooh, I want you today
I'm ready for love
Oh baby, I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby, I'm ready for love
Yeah
Ohhh, for your love

Now I'm on my feet again
Better things are bound to happen
All my dues, surely must be paid
Many miles and many tears
Times we had but now they're changing
You should know that I'm not afraid

Ooh, I want you to stay
Ooh, I want you today
I'm ready for love
Oh baby, I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby, I'm ready for love
mmmmm
Oh I'm ready for love
Ahh, hey ey ey 
Ready for your love

Ooh, I want you to stay
Ooh, I want you today
I'm ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready love
Ready love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for your love
Ahhh ha aahhh ah
Wooa Oh oh oh Woa
I'm ready for your love
Oh baby
mmmmm mmmm mmm


----------



## Agee

I must have been through about a million girls
I'd love 'em then I'd leave 'em alone
I didn't care how much they cried, no sir
Their tears left me cold as a stone

But then I fooled around and fell in love
I fooled around and fell in love, yes I did
I fooled around and fell in love, I fooled around and fell in love

It used to be when I'd see a girl that I liked
I'd get out my book and write down her name
But when the grass got a little greener over on the other side
I'd just tear out that page

I fooled around and fell in love
I fooled around and fell in love, since I met you baby
I fooled around and fell in love, I fooled around and fell in love

Free, on my own is the way I used to be
Ah, but since I met you baby, love's got a hold on me
It's got a hold on me now, I can't let go of you baby

I fooled around and fell in love
I fooled around and fell in love, oh yes I did
I fooled around, fooled around, fooled around, fooled around,
fooled around, fooled around, fell in love
Fooled around, fooled around, fooled around, fooled around,
fooled around, fooled around, fell in love
I fooled around, fell in love
I fell in love, I fell in love, yes I did


----------



## Agee

In a place you only dream of 
Where your soul is always free 
Silver stages, golden curtains 
Filled my head, plain as can be 
As a rainbow grew round the sun 
All the stars I've love who died 
Came from somewhere beyond the scene you see 
These lovely people played just for me 
Now if I let you see this place 
Where stories all ring true 
Will you let me past your face 
To see what's really you 
It's not for me I ask these questions 
As though I were a king 
For you have to love, believe and feel 
Before the burst of tamborines take you there 

(chorus) 
Green grass and high tides forever 
Castles of stone souls and glory 
Lost faces say we adore you 
As kings and queens bow and play for you 

Those who don't believe me 
Find your souls and set them free 
Those who do, believe and love 
As time will be your key 
Time and time again I've thanked them 
For a piece of mind 
They helped me find myself 
Amongst the music and the rhyme 
That enchants you there


----------



## Agee

Crossroads, seem to come and go, yeah.
The gypsy flies from coast to coast

Knowing many, loving none,
Bearing sorrow havin’ fun,
But back home he’ll always run
To sweet melissa... mmm...

Freight train, each car looks the same, all the same.
And no one knows the gypsy’s name

No one hears his lonely sigh,
There are no blankets where he lies.
In all his deepest dreams the gypsy flies
With sweet melissa... mmm...

Again the morning’s come,
Again he’s on the run,
Sunbeams shining through his hair,
Appearing not to have a care.
Well, pick up your gear and gypsy roll on, roll on.

Crossroads, will you ever let him go? (lord, lord)
Will you hide the dead man’s ghost,
Or will he lie, beneath the clay,
Or will his spirit roll away? 

But I know that he won’t stay without melissa.

Yes I know that he won’t stay without melissa.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Time out... I do declare, it's a rare occasion that I enjoy listening to a woman's voice... but I must say Nora Jones is summin' else. I happened upon her while traveling the channels of my XM Radio... gotta get me a Nora Jone's CD this weekend...
> 
> Over and out. Carry on.



Hands down, she's my favorite.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow
> 
> (chorus) In constant sorrow through his days
> 
> I am a man of constant sorrow
> I've seen trouble all my day.
> I bid farewell to old Kentucky
> The place where I was born and raised.
> 
> (chorus) The place where he was born and raised
> 
> For six long years I've been in trouble
> No pleasures here on earth I found
> For in this world I'm bound to ramble
> I have no friends to help me now.
> 
> (chorus) He has no friends to help him now
> 
> It's fare thee well my old lover
> I never expect to see you again
> For I'm bound to ride that northern railroad
> Perhaps I'll die upon this train.
> 
> (chorus) Perhaps he'll die upon this train.
> 
> You can bury me in some deep valley
> For many years where I may lay
> Then you may learn to love another
> While I am sleeping in my grave.
> 
> (chorus) While he is sleeping in his grave.
> 
> Maybe your friends think I'm just a stranger
> My face you'll never see no more.
> But there is one promise that is given
> I'll meet you on God's golden shore.
> 
> (chorus) He'll meet you on God's golden shore..



I meant to post this!!!


----------



## AMP

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good-bye, Joe, me gotta go, me oh my oh
> Me gotta go pole the pirogue down the bayou.
> My Yvonne, the sweetest one, me oh my oh
> Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou.
> 
> Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and fillet gumbo
> 'Cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amio
> Pick guitar, fill fruit jar and be gay-o
> Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou.
> 
> ....



I got the Muppet Show version of this one!


----------



## morganj614

*for friday*

Wynona’s got herself a big brown beaver
And she shows it off to all her friends.
One day, you know, that beaver tried to leave her,
So she caged him up with cyclone fence.
Along came lou with the old baboon
And said recognize that smell? 
Smells like seven layers,
That beaver eats taco bell.
Now rex he was a texan out of new orleans
And he travelled with the carnival shows.
He ran bumper cars, sucked cheap cigars
And he candied up his nose.
He got wind of the big brown beaver
So he though he’d take himself a peek,
But the beaver was quick
And grabbed him by the kiwis.
Now he ain’t pissed for a week.
(and a half!)
Now wynona took her big brown beaver,
And she stuck him up in the air.
Said I sure do love this big brown beaver
And I wish I did have a pair.
Now the beaver onces slept for seven days
And it gave us all an awful fright.
So I tickled his chin and I gave him a pinch
And the bastard tried to bite me.
Wynona loved her big brown beaver
And she stroked him all the time.
She pricked her finger one day and it
Occurred to her she might have a porcupine.


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Wynona’s got herself a big brown beaver
> And she shows it off to all her friends.


 



Now I KNOW with certainty, that I have NEVER heard that one before!


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Wynona’s got herself a big brown beaver
> And she shows it off to all her friends.



Kwillia, did you also want to be named Wynona?


----------



## morganj614

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Now I KNOW with certainty, that I have NEVER heard that one before!



Oh I love Primus! Saw them about 7 years ago when it still was the Capitol Ballroom with Blink 182. Les Claypool and his bass..Wooooooooooo!


----------



## Scrappy

Come along and ride on a fantasic voyage 
slide slide slippity-slide 
when you're living in a city it's do or die 
Come along and ride on a fantasic voyage 
slide slide who-ride 
you better be ready when the 5 roll by 
just roll along- that's what you do 
just roll along- that's right 
just roll along- that's what you do 
just roll along- that's right 
do you want to ride with me, do you want to ride with me 
do you want to ride with me,do you want to ride with me 
do you want to ride with me, do you want to ride with me 
do you want to ride with me,do you want to ride with me 



The rest of lyrics just might get me banned.


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Kwillia, did you also want to be named Wynona?


----------



## Tonio

I hear the train a comin'
It's rollin' 'round the bend,
And I ain't seen the sunshine,
Since, I don't know when,
I'm stuck in Folsom Prison,
And time keeps draggin' on,
But that train keeps a-rollin',
On down to San Antone.

When I was just a baby,
My Mama told me, "Son,
Always be a good boy,
Don't ever play with guns,"
But I shot a man in Reno,
Just to watch him die,
When I hear that whistle blowin',
I hang my head and cry.

I bet there's rich folks eatin',
In a fancy dining car,
They're probably drinkin' coffee,
And smokin' big cigars,
But I know I had it comin',
I know I can't be free,
But those people keep a-movin',
And that's what tortures me.

Well, if they freed me from this prison,
If that railroad train was mine,
I bet I'd move out over a little,
Farther down the line,
Far from Folsom Prison,
That's where I want to stay,
And I'd let that lonesome whistle,
Blow my Blues away. 

__________________________________________

Slaves
Hebrews born to serve, to the pharaoh
Heed
To his every word, live in fear
Faith
Of the unknown one, the deliverer
Wait
Something must be done, four hundred years

So let it be written
So let it be done
I'm sent here by the chosen one
So let it be written
So let it be done
To kill the first born pharaoh son
I'm creeping death

Now
Let my people go, land of goshen
Go
I will be with thee, bush of fire
Blood
Running red and strong, down the nile
Plague
Darkness three days long, hail to fire

So let it be written
So let it be done
I'm sent here by the chosen one
So let it be written
So let it be done
To kill the first born pharaoh son
I'm creeping death

Die by my hand
I creep across the land
Killing first born man
Die by my hand
I creep across the land
Killing first born man
I
Rule the midnight air the destroyer
Born
I shall soon be there, deadly mass
I
Creep the steps and flood final darkness
Blood
Lambs blood painted door, I shall pass

So let it be written
So let it be done
I'm sent here by the chosen one
So let it be written
So let it be done
To kill the first born pharaoh son
I'm creeping death


----------



## Agee

If some of ya'll never been down South too much... 
I'm gonna tell you a little bit about this, 
So that you'll understand what I'm talking about 
Down there we have a plant 
That grows out in the woods and the fields, 
Looks somethin' like a turnip green. 
Everybody calls it Poke salad. Poke salad. 
Used to know a girl that lived down there and 
she'd go out in the evenings and pick a mess of it... 
Carry it home and cook it for supper, 
'Cause that's about all they had to eat, 
But they did all right. 

[sung] 
Down in Louisiana 
Where the alligators grow so mean 
There lived a girl that I swear to the world 
Made the alligators look tame 

Poke salad Annie, poke salad Annie 
Everybody said it was a shame 
Cause her mama was working on the chain-gang 
(A mean, vicious woman) 

Everyday 'fore supper time 
She'd go down by the truck patch 
And pick her a mess o' polk salad 
And carry it home in a tote sack 

Poke salad Annie, 'gators got you granny 
Everybody said it was a shame 
'Cause her mama was aworkin' on the chain-gang 
(a wretched, spiteful, straight-razor totin' woman, 
Lord have mercy. Pick a mess of it) 



Her daddy was lazy and no count 
Claimed he had a bad back 
All her brothers were fit for 
Was stealin' watermelons out of my truck patch 
Poke salad Annie, the gators got your granny 
Everybody said it was a shame 
Cause her mama was a working' on the chain gang 
(Sock a little polk salad to me, you know I need a mess of it)


----------



## morganj614

*Landing In London*

I woke up today in London 
As the plane was touching down 
And all I could think about was monday 
And maybe ill be back around 

If this keeps me away much longer 
I dont know what i will do 
Youve got to understand its a hard life 
That im going through 

And when the night falls in around me 
I dont think ill make it through 
Ill use your light to guide the way 
Cause all I think about is you 

Well L.A is getting kinda crazy 
And New york is getting kinda cold 
I keep my head from geting lazy 
I just cant wait to get back home 

And all these days i spend away 
Ill make up for this i swear 
I need your love to hold me up 
When its all too much to bear 

And when the night falls in around me 
I dont think ill make it through 
Ill use your light to guide the way 
Cause all I think about is you 

And all these days i spend away 
Ill make up for this i swear 
I need your love to hold me up 
When its all too much to bear 

When the night falls in around me 
I dont think ill make it through 
Ill use your light to guide the way 
Cause all I think about is you


----------



## somdcrab

kwillia said:
			
		

> This song just jumped in my head and I can't get it out...
> 
> Every limbo boy and girl
> All around the limbo world
> Gonna do the limbo rock
> All around the limbo clock
> Jack be limbo, Jack be quick
> Jack go unda limbo stick
> All around the limbo clock
> Hey, let's do the limbo rock
> 
> Limbo lower now
> Limbo lower now
> How low can you go
> 
> First you spread your limbo feet
> Then you move to limbo beat
> Limbo ankolimboneee,
> Bend back like a limbo tree
> Jack be limbo, Jack be quick
> Jack go unda limbo stick
> All around the limbo clock
> Hey, let's do the limbo rock
> 
> la la la etc (instead of instrumental break)
> 
> Get yourself a limbo girl
> Give that chic a limbo whirl
> There's a limbo moon above
> You will fall in limbo love
> Jack be limbo, Jack be quick
> Jack go unda limbo stick
> All around the limbo clock
> Hey, let's do the limbo rock
> 
> Don't move that limbo bar
> You'll be a limbo star
> How low can you go
> 
> Whistling closes song


   "what time is medication  "


----------



## RoseRed

Forty seven dead beats living in the back street
north east west south all in the same house
sitting in a back room waiting for the big boom
I'm in a bedroom waitng for my baby

She's so mean but I don't care
I love her eyes and her wild wild hair
dance to the beat that we love best
heading for the nineties
living in the wild wild west
the wild wild west

Mandy's in the backroom handing out valium
sheriff's on the airwaves talking to the D.J.'s
Forty seven heartbeats beating like a drum
got to live it up live it up
Ronnie's got a new gun

She's so mean but I don't care
I love her eyes and her wild wild hair
dance to the beat that we love best
heading for the nineties
living in the wild wild west
the wild wild west

Now put your flags in the air and march them up and down
you can live it up live it up all over the town
and turn to the left, turn to the right
I don't care as long as she comes tonight

She's so mean but I don't care
I love her eyes and her wild wild hair
dance to the beat that we love best
heading for the nineties
living in the wild wild west
the wild wild west

Heading for the nineties living in the eighties
screaming in a back room waiting for the big boom
give me give me wild west
give me give me safe sex
give me love give me love
give me time to live it up


----------



## Kyle

So this ain't the end -
I saw you again today
I Had to turn my heart away
Smiled like the Sun -
Kisses for everyone
And tales - it never fails!

You lying so low in the weeds
I Bet you gonna ambush me
You'd have me down down down down on my knees
Now wouldn't you, Barracuda? Oh, Oh, Oh

Back over Time we were all
Trying for free
You met the porpoise in me
No right no wrong, selling a Song-
A name, whisper game.

If the real thing don't do the trick
You better make up something quick
You gonna burn burn burn burn it to the wick
Ooooooh, Barracuda?

"Sell me sell you" the porpoise said
Dive down deep down to saved by you
I think you got the blues too.

All that night and all the next
Swam without looking back
Made for the western pools - silly fools!

If the real thing don? do the trick
No, you better make up something quick
You gonna burn burn burn burn it to the wick
Ooooooohhhh, barra barracuda.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> So this ain't the end -
> I saw you again today
> I Had to turn my heart away
> Smiled like the Sun -
> Kisses for everyone
> And tales - it never fails!


I know Heart broke up, are the sisters still making music?


----------



## Agee

What goes up 
must come down 
spinning wheel 
got to go around 
talkin' 'bout your troubles 
it's a cryin' sin 
ride a painted pony 
let the spinning wheel spin 
You got no money 
you got no home 
spinning wheel 
all al lone 
talkin' 'bout your troubles and you, 
you never learn 
Ride a painted pony 
let the spinning wheel turn 
Did you find 
your directing sign 
on the straight and narrow highway 
Would you mind a reflecting sign 
Just let it shine 
within your mind 
and show you, the colors 
that are real 
Someone's waiting 
just for you 
spinning wheel, 
spinning true 
Drop all your troubles by the riverside 
ride a painted pony 
let the spinning wheel fly


----------



## Tonio

Kyle said:
			
		

> So this ain't the end -
> I saw you again today
> I Had to turn my heart away
> Smiled like the Sun -
> Kisses for everyone
> And tales - it never fails...


 For almost 30 years I had no idea what Ann Wilson was singing in that song.


----------



## RoseRed

Now the king told the boogie men
You have to let that raga drop
The oil down the desert way
Has been shakin' to the top
The sheik he drove his Cadillac
He went a' cruisnin' down the ville
The muezzin was a' standing
On the radiator grille

CHORUS
The shareef don't like it
Rockin' the Casbah
Rock the Casbah
The shareef don't like it
Rockin' the Casbah
Rock the Casbah

By order of the prophet
We ban that boogie sound
Degenerate the faithful
With that crazy Casbah sound
But the Bedouin they brought out
The electric camel drum
The local guitar picker
Got his guitar picking thumb
As soon as the shareef
Had cleared the square
They began to wail

CHORUS

Now over at the temple
Oh! They really pack 'em in
The in crowd say it's cool
To dig this chanting thing
But as the wind changed direction
The temple band took five
The crowd caught a wiff
Of that crazy Casbah jive

CHORUS

The king called up his jet fighters
He said you better earn your pay
Drop your bombs between the minarets
Down the Casbah way

As soon as the shareef was
Chauffeured outta there
The jet pilots tuned to
The cockpit radio blare

As soon as the shareef was
Outta their hair
The jet pilots wailed

CHORUS

He thinks it's not kosher
Fundamentally he can't take it.
You know he really hates it.


----------



## otter

Freeper canteen is up for this weekend and loaded with songs.

Weekend Jukebox


----------



## Kyle

She keeps Möet et Chandon 
in her pretty cabinet
'Let them eat cake' she says
Just like Marie Antoinette
A built-in remedy 
for Khrushchev and Kennedy
And anytime an invitation 
you can't decline

Caviar and cigarettes 
well versed in etiquette
Extraordinarily nice

She's a killer queen 
gunpowder gelatine
Dynamite with a laser beam
Guaranteed to blow your mind
Anytime.

Recommended at the price
Insatiable an appetite 
wanna try?

To avoid complications
She never kept the same address
In conversation 
she spoke just like a baroness
Met a man from China 
went down to Geisha Minah
Then again incidentally 
if you're that way inclined (she's a 
killer queen)

Perfume came naturally from Paris (naturally)
For cars she couldn't care less
Fastidious and precise

She's a killer queen 
gunpowder gelatine
Dynamite with a laser beam
Guaranteed to blow your mind
Anytime

Drop of a hat she's as willing as 
playful as a pussy cat
Then momentarily out of action
Temporarily out of gas
To absolutely drive you wild, wild...
She's all out to get you

She's a killer queen 
gunpowder gelatine
Dynamite with a lazer beam
Guaranteed to blow your mind
Anytime

Recommended at the price
Insatiable an appetite wanna try?

Wanna try?


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> What goes up
> must come down
> spinning wheel
> got to go around
> talkin' 'bout your troubles
> it's a cryin' sin
> ride a painted pony
> let the spinning wheel spin



This is one of my theme songs!


----------



## Kyle

Dear, when you smile at me
I hear a melody
It haunted me from the start
Something inside of me
Started a symphony
Zing went the strings of my heart

Whoa now the breath of spring
Whoa I heard a robin sing
About a nest... apart
All that you seem to be
End up in harmony
Zing went the strings of my heart

I still recall the thrill
I guess I always will
I hope we'll never depart
Dear, with your lips to mine
A rhapsody divine
Zing went the strings of my heart
Zing went the strings of my heart
Zing zing zing zing


----------



## Kyle

Out in the West Texas town of El Paso
I fell in love with a Mexican girl.
Night-time would find me in Rosa's cantina;
Music would play and Felina would whirl.

Blacker than night were the eyes of Felina,
Wicked and evil while casting a spell.
My love was deep for this Mexican maiden;
I was in love but in vain, I could tell.

One night a wild young cowboy came in,
Wild as the West Texas wind.
Dashing and daring,
A drink he was sharing
With wicked Felina,
The girl that I loved.

So in anger I

Challenged his right for the love of this maiden.
Down went his hand for the gun that he wore.
My challenge was answered in less than a heart-beat;
The handsome young stranger lay dead on the floor.

Just for a moment I stood there in silence,
Shocked by the FOUL EVIL deed I had done.
Many thoughts raced through my mind as I stood there;
I had but one chance and that was to run.

Out through the back door of Rosa's I ran,
Out where the horses were tied.
I caught a good one.
It looked like it could run.
Up on its back
And away I did ride,

Just as fast as I

Could from the West Texas town of El Paso
Out to the bad-lands of New Mexico.

Back in El Paso my life would be worthless.
Everything's gone in life; nothing is left.
It's been so long since I've seen the young maiden
My love is stronger than my fear of death.

I saddled up and away I did go,
Riding alone in the dark.
Maybe tomorrow
A bullet may find me.
Tonight nothing's worse than this
Pain in my heart.

And at last here I

Am on the hill overlooking El Paso;
I can see Rosa's cantina below.
My love is strong and it pushes me onward.
Down off the hill to Felina I go.

Off to my right I see five mounted cowboys;
Off to my left ride a dozen or more.
Shouting and shooting I can't let them catch me.
I have to make it to Rosa's back door.

Something is dreadfully wrong for I feel
A deep burning pain in my side.
Though I am trying
To stay in the saddle,
I'm getting weary,
Unable to ride.

But my love for

Felina is strong and I rise where I've fallen,
Though I am weary I can't stop to rest.
I see the white puff of smoke from the rifle.
I feel the bullet go deep in my chest.

From out of nowhere Felina has found me,
Kissing my cheek as she kneels by my side.
Cradled by two loving arms that I'll die for,
One little kiss and Felina, good-bye.


----------



## Kyle

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder 
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild


----------



## Kyle

I like to dream yes, yes, right between my sound machine
On a cloud of sound I drift in the night
Any place it goes is right
Goes far, flies near, to the stars away from here

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
You don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away

Last night I held Aladdin's lamp
And so I wished that I could stay
Before the thing could answer me
Well, someone came and took the lamp away
I looked around, a lousy candle's all I found

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
Well, you don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away


----------



## somdcrab




----------



## vraiblonde

Can you hear them?
They talk about us
Telling lies
Well, that's no surprise

Can you see them?
See right through them?
They have no shields
No secrets to reveal

Doesn't matter what they say
In the jealous games people play, hey hey hey

Our lips are sealed

There's a weapon
That we must use
In our defense
Silence

When you look at them,
Look right through them
That's when they'll disappear
That's when we'll be feared

Doesn't matter what they say
In the jealous games people play, hey hey hey

Our lips are sealed

Pay no mind to what they say
It doesn't matter anyway, hey hey hey

Our lips are sealed

Hush my darling
Don't you cry
Quiet angel
Forget their lies

Can you hear them?
They talk about us
Telling lies
Well, that's no surprise

Can you see them?
See right through them?
They have no shields
No secrets to reveal

Doesn't matter what they say
In the jealous games people play, hey hey hey

Our lips are sealed

Pay no mind to what they say
Doesn't matter anyway, hey hey hey

Our lips are sealed
Our lips are sealed
Our lips are sealed


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:
			
		

> You remind me of the babe
> What babe? babe with the power
> What power? power of voodoo
> Who do? you do
> Do what? remind me of the babe


  Great movie!


----------



## vraiblonde

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I must have been through about a million girls
> I'd love 'em then I'd leave 'em alone
> I didn't care how much they cried, no sir
> Their tears left me cold as a stone


Another goodie!


----------



## vraiblonde

Pissin' in the wind, bettin' on losing friends
Makin' the same mistakes, we swear we'll never make again
Pissin' in the wind, but it's blowing on all our friends
We're gonna sit and grin and tell our grandchildren

About the time I called this guy it was four in the morning
Teach me the words to the song I was humming
Mmm mm mmm, mmm mmahh ahh

He just laughed and he said that the ole grey cat is sneakin' down the hall
But all he wants to know is who in the hell is paying for this call

Oh Pissin' in the wind, bettin' on losing friends
Makin' the same mistakes, we swear we'll never make again
And we're pissin' in the wind, but it's blowing on all our friends
We're gonna sit and grin and tell our grandchildren

Now this Nun called me up, it was eight in the morning
Wanted to know how in the world am I doin'
Ohhhh ohh, mmmm mmmm
He just laughed and he said "get it together boy, and fall on by the house
Some Gonzo buddies would like to play anything your picking now"

Oh pissin' in the wind, bettin' on losing friends
Makin' the same mistakes, we swear we'll never make again
And we're pissin' in the wind, but it's blowing on all our friends
We're gonna sit and grin and tell our grandchildren

Now we worked and we suffered and struggled
Makin' our record till we got it right
Now we're waiting on the check to come sneaking down the hall
Like that old time feeling
That we never should have ever put the record out at all

Yes pissin' in the wind, bettin' on a losing friends
Makin' the same mistakes, we swear we'll never make again
And we're pissin' in the wind, and it's blowing on all our friends
We're gonna sit and grin and tell our grandchildren

That the answer my friend
Is just pissin' in the wind
The answer is pissin' in the sink


----------



## vraiblonde

We walked the loneliest mile
We smiled without any style
We kiss altogether wrong
No intention

We lied about each others dreams
We lived without each other thinkin'
What anyone would do
Without me and you

It's like I told you
Only the lonely can play

So hold on here we go
Hold on to nothin' we know
I feel so lonely way up here

You mention the time we were together
So long ago
Well I don't remember
All I know is that it makes me feel good now

It's like I told you
Only the lonely can play
Only the lonely
Only the lonely can play

Only the lonely
Only the lonely can play
It's like I told you
Only the lonely can play
Only the lonely
Only the lonely can play


----------



## vraiblonde

I seen your picture
Your name in lights above it
This is your big debut
It's like a dream come true

So won't you smile for the camera
I know they're gonna love it
Peg

I like your pin shot
I keep it with your letter
Done up in blueprint blue
It sure looks good on you

And when you smile for the camera
I know I love you better

Peg, it will come back to you
Peg, it will come back to you
Then the shutter falls
You see it all in 3-D
It's your favorite foreign movie


----------



## vraiblonde

*And one more*

She caught the Katy and left me a mule to ride
She caught the Katy and left me a mule to ride
Well my baby caught the Katy, she left me a mule to ride
The train pulled out and I swung on behind
I'm crazy about that hardheaded woman of mine

Man, my baby long, great god she mighty, she tall
You know my baby long, great god she mighty, my baby tall
Well my baby she long, my baby she tall
She sleeps with her head in the kitchen and her big feets out in the hall
And I'm still crazy 'bout her, that hardheaded woman of mine

I love my baby, she so fine
I wish she'd come to see me some time
If she don't believe I love her,
Look what a hole I'm in
If she don't believe I'm sinking,
Look what a shape I'm in

She caught the Katy, and left me a mule to ride
She caught the Katy, and left me a mule to ride
When my baby caught the Katy, left me a mule to ride
The train pulled out and I swung on behind
I'm crazy 'bout her, that hardheaded woman-
hardheaded woman of mine


----------



## Shutterbug

Inside everyone hides one desire
Outside no one would know
Danger, close as the edge of the knife
Safer not to let go
And while we miss chances
You can almost hear time slipping away 

We close our eyes we never lose a game
Imagination never lets us take the blame
We close our eyes to see the final frame
We close our eyes to time slipping away 

No show... Wednesday girl waits with the wine
She knows just what to say
While no one listens
You can almost hear time slipping away 

We close our eyes we never lose a game
Imagination never lets us take the blame
We close our eyes to see the final frame
We close our eyes to time slipping away 

We can talk to strangers
We are burning with the spark
And we can walk on water
We are tigers in the dark
We are burning! 

We close our eyes 

Heroes never give in to the night
He knows how far he can run
And as he surrenders
You can almost hear time slipping away


----------



## Ken King

HEY GONORHEA!
One night I don't have no Margarita
Cruise down by
My favorite cantina
On the corner
There's a nice babe
If she likes me
I might even get laid
Come with me
You gotta stiffie
And if you're good
I'll give you a fifty
One summer night
Down I go for tortilla
Mexican village,
Met a girl named Monita,
Stupid old me
I forgot to wrap my wiener
Hey Gonorhea!
Two more Dos Equis
And a plate of jalapena's
Out through the parking lot
And to the backa seata
Now every morning
It's a hurtin' when I pee-a
Hey Gonorhea!
Down to the clinic
For the doctor for to see-a
Out came the needle
And he stuck it in my ree-a
I ain't never goin' back
To see my sweet Monita
Hey gonorhea!
[Instrumental breakdown w/trickling water sounds in background and man groaning]
One summer nights
I'm-a go out for tortilla
Mexican village,
Met a girl named Monita
Stupid old me,
I forgot to wrap my wiener
Hey Gonorhea
[Outro, again with water & groaning]
"It hurts ...
Aiee carumba!"
Hey Gonorhea!
1


----------



## Shutterbug




----------



## Ken King

Sitting in my house, and I know that I'm alone,
Feeling kinda horny got a tingle in my bone,
Go and get my pants off and a picture of Sharen Stone!!

Heeeey Masterbater!!

I go a little faster and it's feeling kinda nice,
Once aint enough so I had to do it twice,
If you want to spank the monkey,
I can give you good advice!!

Heeeey Masterbater!!

(Female moans, reaching climax)

I use some baby oil or a little vassiline,
Layin down a towel so I keep my carpet clean,
Never shake my hand cuz you dont know where it's beeen!!

Heeeey Masterbater!!

I do it in my car when I'm drivin down the street,
One hand on the wheel the other on my meat,
Cant get out of the car cuz I'm stickin to the seat!!

Heeeey Masterbater!!

(Man moans, goat baaa's, and man moans more)

Since I was a kid I have been a Masterbater,
Choke the chicken, holdin the knob, squeezin the tomata,
I've lived here since November, now I'm gonna decorater!!

Heeeey Masterbater!!

Buffin the banana, missle lissin, shakin bakin,
Poundin on the Flounder, and it's mayanaise I'm makin,
Spank the frank, whack the carrot, got my hand a dakein!!

HEEEEY MASTERBATER!!!

(Both man and woman moaning til end)


----------



## Ken King

One sunny day I was riding my bike,
And smokin' a joint, 'cause that's what I like
A police man stopped me and began to stare,
And he said "Hey sonny, whatcha smokin' there?"

I said..
It's a reefer, do ya want some, police man?
It's a reefer, do ya want a blast?
It's a reefer, do ya want some, police man?
Or would you prefer me to shove it up your ass?

Well he put me in his car and he left my bike,
And he took my reefer, which he quite liked
When we got to the station his eyes were all red,
And the Sergeant said "Constable, you're out of your head!"

He said "Yeah!
It's a reefer, do ya want some, Sergeant?
It's a reefer, do ya want a blast?
It's a reefer, do ya want some, Sergeant?
Or would you prefer me to shove it up your ass?"

Well, he suspended the Constable for his little joke,
And he went to the bathroom to have a little toke
When he got back and rolled another eight,
And they were being passed 'round every copper in the place

Well, I sold them two ounces, and one sixteenth,
And they rolled the biggest joint that the world has ever seen

And they all sang together...
It's a reefer, do ya want some, mindless,
It's a reefer, do ya want a blast?
It's a reefer, do ya want some, mindless,
Thanks for your company, and thanks for the grass!


----------



## Ken King

I was driving around in old Mexico,
I got lost and didn't know which way to go,
I was confused, it was late and I was in a fog,
I ran over the Taco Bell dog.

I felt that smush and I said, "Oh mama"
My low rider crushed that little Chihuahua.
I prayed for forgiveness in a Synagogue,
I ran over the Taco Bell dog.

If I am caught they will put me in a cell with 20 locks,
Unless I can pin it on Jack in the Box.
I'll be whipped, then beaten and then I'll be flogged,
I ran over the Taco Bell dog.

His last words were, "Yo quiero el mÃ©dico",
I flattened that pup, to Hell I would go.
I should of skipped driving and gone for a jog,
I ran over the Taco Bell dog.

I ran over the Taco Bell dog.

I ran over the Taco Bell dog.


----------



## RoseRed

I, I wish you could swim
Like the dolphins, like dolphins can swim
Though nothing, nothing will keep us together
We can beat them, for ever and ever.

We can be Heroes, just for one day.

I, I will be king
And you, you will be queen
Though nothing, nothing will drive them away
We can be Heroes, just for one day
We can be us, just for one day

I, I remember standing, by the wall
And the guns, shot above our heads
And we kissed, as though nothing could fall
And the shame, was on the other side
Oh we can beat them, for ever and ever

Then we could be Heroes, just for one day

We can be Heroes
We can be Heroes
We can be Heroes
We can be Heroes
Just for one day


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> Mr. King, step away from the Geritol...


 The only thing I have had tonight is a little fried rodent with gravy and biscuits.


----------



## vraiblonde

*I've been singing this all day*

Breaking my back just to know your name
Seventeen tracks and I've had it with this game
I'm breaking my back just to know your name
But heaven ain't close in a place like this
Anything goes but don't blink you might miss 
Cause heaven ain't close in a place like this
I said heaven ain't close in a place like this
Bring it back down, bring it back down tonight
Never thought I'd let a rumour ruin my moonlight 

Well somebody told me
You had a boyfriend
Who looks like a girlfriend
That I had in February of last year
It's not confidential
I've got potential 

Ready? Let's roll onto something new
Taking its toll and I'm leaving without you
Ready? Let's roll onto something new
But heaven ain't close in a place like this
Anything goes but don't blink you might miss 

Cause heaven ain't close in a place like this
I said heaven ain't close in a place like this
Bring it back down, bring it back down tonight
Never thought I'd let a rumour ruin my moonlight 

Well somebody told me
You had a boyfriend
Who looks like a girlfriend
That I had in February of last year
It's not confidential
I've got potential
A rushin', a rushin' around 

Pace yourself from me
I said maybe baby please
But I just don't know now 

Somebody told me
You had a boyfriend
Who looks like a girlfriend
That I had in February of last year
It's not confidential
I've got potential
A rushin', a rushin' around


----------



## Kyle

Deep down in Louisiana close to New Orleans,
Way back up in the woods among the evergreens...
There stood a log cabin made of earth and wood,
Where lived a country boy name of Johnny B. Goode...
Who never ever learned to read or write so well,
But he could play the guitar like ringing a bell.

Go Go... Go Johnny Go... Go... Go Johnny Go
Go... Go Johnny Go Go... Go Johnny Go
Go... Johnny B. Goode

He use to carry his guitar in a gunny sack
[Well] sit beneath the trees by the railroad track.
Oh, the engineers used to see him sitting in the shade,
Strumming with the rhythm that the drivers made.
People passing by they would stop and say
Oh my but that little country boy could play

Go Go... Go Johnny Go... Go... Go Johnny Go
Go... Go Johnny Go Go... Go Johnny Go
Go... Johnny B. Goode

[ SOLO ]

His mother told him someday you will be a man,
And you will be the leader of a big old band.
Many people coming from miles around
To hear you play your music when the sun go down
Maybe someday your name will be in lights
Saying Johnny B. Goode tonight.

Go Go... Go Johnny Go...


----------



## Kyle

Give me a job, give me security
give ma a chance to survive
I'm just a poor soul inthe unemployment line
my god, I'm hardly alive
my mother and father, my wife and my friends
I see them laugh in my face
I've got the power, and I've got the will
I'm not a charity case

I'll take those long night, impossible odds
keeping my eye to the keyhole
if it talkes all that to be just what I am
well I'm gonna be a blue collar man

Make me an offer that I can't refuse
make me respectable, man
this is my last time in the unemployment line
so like it or not, I'll take those

long nights, impossible odds
keeping my back to the wall
if it takes all that to be just what I am
well, I'm gonna be a blue collar man

keeping my mind on a better life
when happiness is only a heartbeat away
paradise can it be all I heard it was
I close my eyes and maybe I'm already there

I'll take those long nights, impossible odds
keeping my back to the wall
all that to be just what I am
well I'm gonna be a blue collar man

you don't understand

I'll take those long nights, impossible odds
keeping my eye to the keyhole
if it takes all night to be just who I am

well, I'd rather be a blue collar
got to be a blue collar
gonna be a blue collar man


----------



## Kyle

Part I

Run down a street
Where the glass shows
That summer has gone
Age, in the doorways
Resenting the pace of the dawn.
All of them standing in line
All of them waiting for time.
>From time, the great healer,
The machine-Messiah 
Is born.

Cables that carry the life
To the cities we build
Threads that link diamonds of life
To the satanic mills
Ah, to see in every way
That we feel it every
Day, and know that
Maybe we'll change
Offered the chance
To finally unlearn our lessons
And alter our stance.

Part II

Friends make their way into systems of chance
(reply- friends make their way of escape into systems of chance)
Escape to freedom I need to be there
Waiting and watching, the tables are turning
I'm waiting and watching
I need to be there.

I care to see them walk away
And, to be there when they say
They will return.

Machine, Messiah
The mindless
Search for a higher 
Controller
Take me to the fire
And hold me
Show me the strength of your
Singular eye.

Part III

History dictating symptoms of ruling romance
Claws at the shores of the water upon which we dance
All of us standing in line
All of us waiting for time
To feel it, all the way
And to be there when they 
Say they know that
Maybe we'll change
Offered the chance
To finally unlearn our lessons
And alter our stance.

Machine, machine Messiah.
Take me into the fire

Hold me, machine Messiah
And show me
The strength of your singular eye.


----------



## Kyle

I can't stop the way I feel
Things you do don't seem real 

Tell me what you've got in mind
'Cause we're runnin' out of time
Won't you ever set me free
This waiting round is killing me 

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
I can't help myself 

I can't get any rest
People say I'm obsessed
Everything you say is lies
But to me there's no surprise
What I had for you was true
Things go wrong, they always do 

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
I can't help myself 

I won't make it on my own
No on likes to be alone 

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
I can't help myself 

Uh huh huh 

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
I can't help myself 

Uh huh huh 

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can't help myself


----------



## Kyle

Now, if I may digress momentarily from the main stream of this evenings symposium, I'd like to sing a song which is completely pointless but which is something I picked up during my career as a scientist. This may prove useful to somebody some day perhaps, in a somewhat bizarre set of circumstances. It's simply the names of the chemical elements set to a possibly recognizable tune. 

There's antimony, arsenic, aluminum, selenium,
And hydrogen and oxygen and nitrogen and rhenium,
And nickel, neodymium, neptunium, germanium,
And iron, americium, ruthenium, uranium,
Europium, zirconium, lutetium, vanadium,
And lanthanum and osmium and astatine and radium,
And gold and protactinium and indium and gallium,
<gasp>
And iodine and thorium and thulium and thallium.

There's yttrium, ytterbium, actinium, rubidium,
And boron, gadolinium, niobium, iridium,
And strontium and silicon and silver and samarium,
And bismuth, bromine, lithium, beryllium, and barium.


Isn't that interesting?
<laughter>
I knew you would.
I hope you're all taking notes, because there's going to be a short quiz next period. 

There's holmium and helium and hafnium and erbium,
And phosphorus and francium and fluorine and terbium,
And manganese and mercury, molybdenum, magnesium,
Dysprosium and scandium and cerium and cesium.
And lead, praseodymium, and platinum, plutonium,
Palladium, promethium, potassium, polonium,
And tantalum, technetium, titanium, tellurium,
<gasp>
And cadmium and calcium and chromium and curium.

There's sulfur, californium, and fermium, berkelium,
And also mendelevium, einsteinium, nobelium,
And argon, krypton, neon, radon, xenon, zinc, and rhodium,
And chlorine, carbon, cobalt, copper, tungsten, tin, and sodium.

These are the only ones of which the news has come to Ha'vard,
And there may be many others, but they haven't been discavard. 
Now, may I have the next slide please?
Got carried away there.


----------



## virgovictoria

Pearl Jam - "Better Man"

Waitin’, watchin’ the clock, it’s four o’clock, it’s got to stop
Tell him, take no more, she practices her speech
As he opens the door, she rolls over...
Pretends to sleep as he looks her over
She lies and says she’s in love with him, can’t find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can’t find a better man...
Can’t find a better man (2x)
Ohh...

Talkin’ to herself, there’s no one else who needs to know...
She tells herself, oh...
Memories back when she was bold and strong
And waiting for the world to come along...
Swears she knew it, now she swears he’s gone
She lies and says she’s in love with him, can’t find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can’t find a better man...
She lies and says she still loves him, can’t find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can’t find a better man...
Can’t find a better man (2x)
Yeah...

She loved him, yeah...she don’t want to leave this way
She feeds him, yeah...that’s why she’ll be back again
Can’t find a better man (3x)
Can’t find a better...man...
Ohh...ohh...
Uh huh... (5x)
Ohh...


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

>


 Everyones a critic.


----------



## virgovictoria

Lauryn Hill - "Everything is Everything"

Waitin’, watchin’ the clock, it’s four o’clock, it’s got to stop
Tell him, take no more, she practices her speech
As he opens the door, she rolls over...
Pretends to sleep as he looks her over
She lies and says she’s in love with him, can’t find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can’t find a better man...
Can’t find a better man (2x)
Ohh...

Talkin’ to herself, there’s no one else who needs to know...
She tells herself, oh...
Memories back when she was bold and strong
And waiting for the world to come along...
Swears she knew it, now she swears he’s gone
She lies and says she’s in love with him, can’t find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can’t find a better man...
She lies and says she still loves him, can’t find a better man...
She dreams in color, she dreams in red, can’t find a better man...
Can’t find a better man (2x)
Yeah...

She loved him, yeah...she don’t want to leave this way
She feeds him, yeah...that’s why she’ll be back again
Can’t find a better man (3x)
Can’t find a better...man...
Ohh...ohh...
Uh huh... (5x)
Ohh...


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> There VV... fixed it...



I'm a


----------



## cattitude

Honey, you are my shining star
Don't you go away
Wanna be right here where you are
until my dying day 

So many have tried, tried to find
a love like yours and mine 

Girl, don't you realize
how you hypnotize?
Make me, love you more each time 

Honey I'll never leave you lonely
Give my love to you only
to you only, to you on - ly 

Honey, you are my shining star.
Don't you go away.
Wanna be right here where you are
until my dying day. 

Feels so good when we're lying here next to each other,
lost in love. 

Baby, when we touch, love you so much.
You're all I ever dreamed of. 

Honey I'll never leave you lonely;
give my love to you only,
to you only, to you only. Honey, you are my shining star.
Don't you go away.
Wanna be right here where you are
until my dying day


----------



## cattitude

When the moon is in the seventh house 
And Jupiter aligns with Mars 
The peace will guide the planets 
And love will steer the stars 
This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius 
Age of Aquarius 
Aquarius, Aquarius 
Harmony and understanding, sympathy and trust abounding 
No more false hoods or derisions, golden living dreams of visions 
Mystic crystal revelations, and the mind's true liberations 
Aquarius, Aquarius 
When the moon is in the seventh house 
And Jupiter aligns with Mars 
The peace will guide the planets 
And love will steer the stars 
This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius 
Age of Aquarius 
Aquarius, Aquarius 
Aquarius 
Let the sunshine, let the sunshine in 
The Sunshine in 
Let the sunshine, let the sunshine in 
The sunshine in 
Let the sunshine, let the sunshine in 
The Sunshine in 
Let the sunshine, let the sunshine in 
The sunshine in


----------



## cattitude




----------



## virgovictoria

cattitude said:
			
		

> Honey, you are my shining star
> Don't you go away
> Wanna be right here where you are
> until my dying day
> 
> So many have tried, tried to find
> a love like yours and mine
> 
> Girl, don't you realize
> how you hypnotize?
> Make me, love you more each time
> 
> Honey I'll never leave you lonely
> Give my love to you only
> to you only, to you on - ly
> 
> Honey, you are my shining star.
> Don't you go away.
> Wanna be right here where you are
> until my dying day.
> 
> Feels so good when we're lying here next to each other,
> lost in love.
> 
> Baby, when we touch, love you so much.
> You're all I ever dreamed of.
> 
> Honey I'll never leave you lonely;
> give my love to you only,
> to you only, to you only. Honey, you are my shining star.
> Don't you go away.
> Wanna be right here where you are
> until my dying day


----------



## virgovictoria

Collective Soul - "Shine"

Shine

Give me a word
Give me a sign
Show me where to look
Tell what will I find ( will I find )
Lay me on the ground
Fly me in the sky
Show me where to look
Tell me what will I find ( will I find )

Oh, heaven let your light shine down (x4)

Love is in the water
Love is in the air
Show me where to go
Tell me will love be there ( love be there )
Teach me how to speak
Teach me how to share
Teach me where to go
Tell me will love be there ( love be there )

Oh, heaven let your light shine down (x4)

I’m going to let it shine (x2)
Heavens little light gonna shine on me
Yea yea heavens little light gonna shine on me
Its gonna shine, shine on me
Its gonna shine, come on in shine


----------



## virgovictoria

I went to a Memorial/Funeral Service yesterday...  They played this towards the end of the memorial:

Sarah McLachlan - "I Will Remember You"

I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

Remember the good times that we had? 
I let them slip away from us when things got bad
How clearly I first saw you smilin’ in the sun
Wanna feel your warmth upon me, I wanna be the one

I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

I’m so tired but I can’t sleep
Standin’ on the edge of something much too deep
It’s funny how we feel so much but we cannot say a word
We are screaming inside, but we can’t be heard

But I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

I’m so afraid to love you, but more afraid to loose
Clinging to a past that doesn’t let me choose
Once there was a darkness, deep and endless night
You gave me everything you had, oh you gave me light

And I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

And I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories
Weep not for the memories


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's a great song, VV.
> 
> I truly believe we are defined by the lives we touch.  Nothing validates a person as much as knowing that they have had an impact on someone else.



Indeed.  It has been an emotionally awakening week.  So, there you go.


----------



## virgovictoria

Alicia Keys - "Fallen"
I keep on fallin’
In and out
Of love
With you
Sometimes I love you
Sometimes you make me blue
Sometimes I feel good
At times I feel used
Lovin’ you darlin’ makes me so confused

Hook:
I keep on fallin’
In and out
Of love
With you
I’ve never
Loved someone
Way that i
Love you

Verse :2
Oh, oh i’ve
Never felt this way
How do you give me so much pleasure
And cause me so much pain
Just when I think
I’ve takin’ more than would a fool
I start falling
Back in love with yo,ou

Hook

Bride:
Now baby
I,i,i,i’m
Fallin’
I,i,i,i’m
Fallin’
Fall,fall,fallin’

Hook 3x’s


----------



## virgovictoria

Audioslave - "Like a Stone"

On a cold wet
Afternoon
No room for love and emptiness
By a freeway
I confess I was lost in the pages
Of a book
Full of death
Reading how we’ll die alone
And if a God will lay to rest
Anywhere we want to go
In your house
I long to be
Room by room
Patiently
I’ll wait for you there
Like a stone
I’ll wait for you there
Alone

And on my death bed
I will prey
To the gods and the angels
Like a pagan
To anyone who will take me to heaven
To a place
I would recall
I was there so long ago
The sky was bruised
The world was black
And there you led me on

In your house
I long to be
Room by room
Patiently
I’ll wait for you there
Liek a stone
I’ll wait for you there
Alone

In all I read
Till the day was gone
And I sat in regret
In all the things I’ve done
For all that I’ve blessed
And all that I’ve wronged
In dreams till my death
I will wonder on

In your house
I long to be
Room by room
Patiently
I’ll wait for you there
Like a stone
I’ll wait for you there
Alone
Alone


----------



## virgovictoria

Pete Yorn - "Life on a Chain"
I live on a chain and you share the same last name, as a joke,
I sent a bottle of whiskey, as you choked,
I knew it made you feel dirty,
And I was waiting over here for life to begin,
I was looking for the new thing,
And you were THE sunshine heading my front-line,
I was alone, you were just around the corner from me.
Time alone is good, I spend my days in the city,
Dirty neighborhood, you know you’ll never convince me,
So I sold the town away, I couldn’t wait to forget you,
I was killed in half a day, I hadn’t time to regret you,
And I was waiting over here for life to begin,
I was looking for the new thing
And you were the sunshine heading my front line,
I was alone you were just around the corner from me.
I, I’m still on the chain, and you, had the same last name,
As a joke I sent a bottle of whiskey
As you choked you said it made you feel dirty...
Waiting over here, for life to begin,
Still looking for the new thing,
And you were the sunshine heading my front-line,
I was alone, you were just around the corner from me


----------



## virgovictoria

ONJ - "Xanadu" - 

A place where nobody dared to go
The love that we came to know
They call it Xanadu

And now
Open your eyes and see
What we have made is real
We are in Xanadu

A million lights are dancing 
And there you are
A shooting star
An everlasting world 
And you're here with me
Eternally

Xanadu, Xanadu, 
(now we are here) 
In Xanadu
Xanadu, Xanadu,
(now we are here)
In Xanadu

Xanadu, your neon lights will shine 
For you, Xanadu

The love
The echoes of long ago
You needed the world to know
They are in Xanadu

The dream 
That came through a million years
That lived on through all the tears
It came to Xanadu

A million lights are dancing 
And there you are
A shooting star
An everlasting world 
And you're here with me
Eternally

Xanadu, Xanadu, 
(now we are here) 
In Xanadu
Xanadu, Xanadu,
(now we are here)
In Xanadu

Now that I'm here
Now that you're near in Xanadu
Now that I'm here
Now that you're near in Xanadu
Xanadu...


----------



## virgovictoria

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program...

SRV - "Life by the Drop"

Hello there, my old friend
Not so long ago it was 'til the end
We played outside in the pouring rain
On our way up the road we started over again

You're livin' a dream....Wo you on top
My mind is achin'....Lord it won't stop
Thats how it happens....Livin' life by the drop

Up and down that road in our worn out shoes
Talkin' 'bout good things and signin' the blues
You went your way....I stayed behind
We both knew it was just a matter of time

You're livin a dream....Wo you on top
My mind is achin'....Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens....Livin' life by the drop

No wasted time....We're alive today
Churnin' up the past....There's no easier way
Time's been between us....A means to an end
God it's good to be here walkin' together my friend

You're livin a dream....Wo you on top
My mind is achin'....Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens....Livin' life by the drop
That's how it happens....Livin' life by the drop
That's how it happens....Livin' life by the drop 

*A forever favorite of mine*


----------



## Kyle

In the year twentyfive
twentyfive if man is still alive

If woman can survive they may find. 
In the year thirtyfive thirtyfive
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth tell no lies

Ev'rything you think do and say is in the pill you took today.
In the year fortyfive fortyfive
You ain't gonna need your teeth won't need your eyes

You won't find a thing to chew
nobody's gonna look at you.
In the year fiftyfive fiftyfive your arms are hangin' limp at you side

Your legs got nothin' to do
some machines doin' that for you.
In the year sixtyfive sixtyfive
Ain't gonna need no husband won't need no wife

You'll pick your son
pick your daughter too
From the bottom of a long glass tube.
In the year seventyfiveten
If God's a-coming he oughta make it by then

Maybe he'll look around himself and say:
Guess it's time for the judgement day.
In the year eightyfiveten God is gonna shake his mighty head

He'll either say I'm pleased where man has been
Or tear it down and start again.
In the year ninetyfive ninetyfive
I'm kind a wond'rin' if man is gonna be alive

He's taken everything this old earth can give
And he ain't put back nothin'.
Now it's been tenthousand years
man has cried a billion tears
For what he never knew - now man's reign is through.
But through eternal night the twinkling of starlight
So very far away - maybe it's only yesterday.
In the year twentyfive twentyfive if man is still alive
In the year thirtyfive thirtyfive . . .


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> All you got is this moment
> 
> Ttwenty-first century's yesterday
> 
> You can care all you want
> 
> Everybody does yeah that's okay


Pete and Repeat sitting on a bench, Pete fell off, who was left....   

J/K, Loves me some INXS!


----------



## Agee

Just out of Curiousity, the D-Jays.

<TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=tcat colSpan=2>Who Posted? Total Posts: 807
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=thead width="100%">User Name</TD><TD class=thead>Posts</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>kwillia </TD><TD class=alt1>173</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Kyle </TD><TD class=alt2>126</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>virgovictoria </TD><TD class=alt1>114</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Airgasm </TD><TD class=alt2>101</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>vraiblonde </TD><TD class=alt1>46</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>otter </TD><TD class=alt2>45</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>RoseRed </TD><TD class=alt1>42</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>cattitude </TD><TD class=alt2>26</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>morganj614 </TD><TD class=alt1>18</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Kizzy </TD><TD class=alt2>9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>K_Jo </TD><TD class=alt1>9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Ken King </TD><TD class=alt2>8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>workin hard </TD><TD class=alt1>7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>BadGirl </TD><TD class=alt2>7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>AMP </TD><TD class=alt1>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>jazz lady </TD><TD class=alt2>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>somdcrab </TD><TD class=alt1>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Nanny Pam </TD><TD class=alt2>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>dmc854 </TD><TD class=alt1>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Tonio </TD><TD class=alt2>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>AC/DC </TD><TD class=alt1>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>pvineswinger </TD><TD class=alt2>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>CMC122 </TD><TD class=alt1>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>janey83 </TD><TD class=alt2>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Vince </TD><TD class=alt1>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Stang Girl </TD><TD class=alt2>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>JolietJake </TD><TD class=alt1>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>crabcake </TD><TD class=alt2>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Shutterbug </TD><TD class=alt1>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>justin anemone </TD><TD class=alt2>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Scrappy </TD><TD class=alt1>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>pixiegirl </TD><TD class=alt2>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>elaine </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>remaxrealtor </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>renegadeslave </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>AnniesDad </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>SamSpade </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Ed Zachary </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Nickel </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Kain99 </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Christy </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>MisterEd </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Toxick </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Tomcat </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>bresamil </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>BuddyLee </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tfoot align=middle colSpan=2>*Show Thread & Close Window*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Shutterbug

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Just out of Curiousity, the D-Jays.


Hey Air.....Was this a contest?


----------



## Shutterbug

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't think he was presenting it as a contest, I think he was simply referring to the list to see who had no live and was living vicariously thru music...


Poor K.


----------



## Shutterbug

kwillia said:
			
		

> It's sad, I know... and you wanna hear something even worse.... Otter doesn't love me anymore... it's true... I read it on the internet...


Well then.....it must be true.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't think he was presenting it as a contest, I think he was simply referring to the list to see who had no live and was living vicariously thru music...


  

S. Bug, just a curiousity to see who some of the forum music lovers are. If you could make CD copies of all of the great music posted in this thread, you would have one he!! of a collection


----------



## Shutterbug

kwillia said:
			
		

> You Are My Sunshine


  My husband sings this song to me all the time.....only he makes up the words as he goes.


----------



## virgovictoria

Just remember boys and girls.... Posts does not always mean songs....


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Just remember boys and girls.... Posts does not always mean songs....


Dag nabbit, thanks VV, now I'm going to have to do some ciphering.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## Agee

Back to our regularly scheduled program... Hi, I'm Glen Campbell

I am a lineman for the county and I drive the main road
Searchin' in the sun for another overload
I hear you singin' in the wire, I can hear you through the whine
And the Wichita Lineman is still on the line

I know I need a small vacation but it don't look like rain
And if it snows that stretch down south won't ever stand the strain
And I need you more than want you, and I want you for all time
And the Wichita Lineman is still on the line

And I need you more than want you, and I want you for all time
And the Wichita Lineman is still on the line


----------



## Statler

Why do we always come here? I guess we'll never know.


----------



## RoseRed

:guitar: 

I've been walkin' these streets so long
Singin' the same old song
I know every crack in these dirty sidewalks of Broadway
Where hustle's the name of the game
And nice guys get washed away like the snow and the rain
There's been a load of compromisin'
On the road to my horizon
But I'm gonna be where the lights are shinin' on me

Like a rhinestone cowboy
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo
Like a rhinestone cowboy
Getting cards and letters from people I don't even know
And offers comin' over the phone

Well, I really don't mind the rain
And a smile can hide all the pain
But you're down when you're ridin' the train that's takin' the long way
And I dream of the things I'll do
With a subway token and a dollar tucked inside my shoe
There'll be a load of compromisin'
On the road to my horizon
But I'm gonna be where the lights are shinin' on me

Like a rhinestone cowboy
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo
Rhinestone cowboy
Gettin' cards and letters from people I don't even know
And offers comin' over the phone

Like a rhinestone cowboy
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo

FADE
Like a rhinestone cowboy
Gettin' card and letters from people I don't even know


----------



## Waldorf

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :guitar:
> 
> I've been walkin' these streets so long
> Singin' the same old song
> I know every crack in these dirty sidewalks of Broadway
> Where hustle's the name of the game
> And nice guys get washed away like the snow and the rain
> There's been a load of compromisin'
> On the road to my horizon
> But I'm gonna be where the lights are shinin' on me



Statler, check out this post!


----------



## Statler

Waldorf said:
			
		

> Statler, check out this post!



Why? Is it worth reading?


----------



## Waldorf

Statler said:
			
		

> Why? Is it worth reading?



No! The post I am getting from her figure! Nurse! My pills!


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Sarah McLachlan - "I Will Remember You"


I get weepy every time I hear that song.


----------



## vraiblonde

Airgasm said:
			
		

> If you could make CD copies of all of the great music posted in this thread, you would have one he!! of a collection


Did it.  I've spent a fortune at iTunes since this thread got started.


----------



## vraiblonde

Waldorf said:
			
		

> No! The post I am getting from her figure! Nurse! My pills!




So it is aggravating your arthritis to keep logging in and out like that?


----------



## Statler

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So it is aggravating your arthritis to keep logging in and out like that?



You know what they say; Everyones a comedian.


----------



## Waldorf

Statler said:
			
		

> You know what they say; Everyones a comedian.



Weren't they wrong. Doh ho ho ho!


----------



## RoseRed

From: Dr. Demento's Delights 
Song: They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! 

Lyrics :

Remember when you ran away and I got on my knees and begged you not to
leave because I'd go berserk?? Well...
You left me anyhow and then the days got worse and worse and now you see
I've gone completely out of my mind.. And.. 
They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa
To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be
happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!!! 

You thought it was a joke and so you laughed, you laughed when I had said
that loosing you would make me flip my lid.. RIGHT???
I know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed you laughed and
laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly mad... And..


They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa,
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the happy home. With trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!! 

I cooked your food, I cleaned your house, and this is how you pay me back
for all my kind unselfish loving deeds.. Huh??
Well you just wait, they'll find you yet and when they do they'll put you
in the ASPCA, you mangy mutt!!! And... 

They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa.
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy
to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're coming
to take me away, ha-haaa!!!
To the happy home, with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haa!!!
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time... (fade out) 

Hey, buddy!
Yes officer..
You a head?
No, but I'm catching up, ha ha ha....


----------



## vraiblonde

*Okay, I'll feed you*



			
				Statler said:
			
		

> You know what they say; Everyones a comedian.


There's nothing like a good comedian...


----------



## Waldorf

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> There's nothing like a good comedian...



Nothing like it on this board! Do ho ho ho...


----------



## vraiblonde

Waldorf said:
			
		

> Nothing like it on this board! Do ho ho ho...


----------



## virgovictoria

Louise - "Stuck in the Middle with You"    


Well I don't know
Why I came here tonight
I got the feeling that
Something ain't right
I'm so scared in case
I fall off my chair
And I'm wondering
How I'll get down the stairs
Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right
Here I am
Stuck in the middle with you
Yes I am stuck in

The middle with you
And I'm wondering
What it is
I should do
It's so hard to keep
This smile from my face
Losing control
Yeah I'm all
Over the place

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right
Here I am
Stuck in the middle with you

Well you started out
With nothing
And you're proud that
You're a self made man
And your friends
They all come calling
Slap you on the back and say
Please
Please

Tried to make
Some sense at all
But I can see that
It makes no sense at all
Is it cool to go
To sleep on the floor?
You don't think
That I can take anymore

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right
Here I am
Stuck in the middle with you

Stuck in the middle
Stuck in the middle

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right
(Stuck in the middle)

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right
(Stuck in the middle)

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right
(Oh yeah)

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right
Here I am
Stuck in the middle with you

Well you started out
With nothing
And you're proud that
You're a self made man
And your friends
They all come calling
Slap you on the back and say
Please
(I say)
Please

Well I don't know
Why I came here tonight
(Came here tonight)
I got the feeling that
Something ain't right
(Something thing
Don't feel right)
I'm so scared in case
I fall off my chair
(I am so scared)
And I'm wondering
How I'll get down the stairs

Clowns to the left of me
Jokers to the right
Here I am
Stuck in the middle with you

Stuck in the middle with you
(Oh yeah)
Stuck in the middle of you
(Here I am)
Stuck in the middle with you
(With you, with you)


----------



## Agee

Bump for some jams...


----------



## Agee

No Bumps, 

hey up, up and away...

Would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon
Would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon
We could float among the stars together, you and I
For we can fly we can fly
Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
The world's a nicer place in my beautiful balloon
It wears a nicer face in my beautiful balloon
We can sing a song and sail along the silver sky
For we can fly we can fly
Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
Suspended under a twilight canopy
We'll search the clouds for a star to guide us
If by some chance you find yourself loving me
We'll find a cloud to hide us
We'll keep the moon beside us
Love is waiting there in my beautiful balloon
Way up in the air in my beautiful balloon
If you'll hold my hand we'll chase your dream across the sky
For we can fly we can fly
Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
Balloon...
Up, up, and away.....


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Louise - "Stuck in the Middle with You"
> Well I don't know
> Why I came here tonight
> I got the feeling that
> Something ain't right
> I'm so scared in case
> I fall off my chair
> And I'm wondering
> How I'll get down the stairs
> Clowns to the left of me
> Jokers to the right
> Here I am
> Stuck in the middle with you
> Yes I am stuck in


 Also covered with Stealers Wheel, and Bob Dylan


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> When you get up in the morning and the light is hurt your head
> The first thing you do when you get up out of bed
> Is hit that street a-runnin' and try to meet the masses
> And go get yourself some cheap sunglasses
> Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah


Nothing like ZZ!


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> No Bumps,
> 
> hey up, up and away...
> 
> Would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon
> Would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon
> We could float among the stars together, you and I
> For we can fly we can fly
> Up, up and away
> My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
> The world's a nicer place in my beautiful balloon
> It wears a nicer face in my beautiful balloon
> We can sing a song and sail along the silver sky
> For we can fly we can fly
> Up, up and away
> My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
> Suspended under a twilight canopy
> We'll search the clouds for a star to guide us
> If by some chance you find yourself loving me
> We'll find a cloud to hide us
> We'll keep the moon beside us
> Love is waiting there in my beautiful balloon
> Way up in the air in my beautiful balloon
> If you'll hold my hand we'll chase your dream across the sky
> For we can fly we can fly
> Up, up and away
> My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
> Balloon...
> Up, up, and away.....



I'd give you juju, just for being fairy, like me and my "Xanadu", but I pour it on to thick to a few of you...  so, I gots ta spread my disease before I can hit ya again!

Carry on.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> :dryheaves:


  We can't all be superstar music posters like you.


----------



## BadGirl

When you find out things about yourself
That you hadn't ought to know
When your grandma calls and books you
On the Jerry Springer show
And you find out you and your wife of ten years
Just might be related
Brother, life's not over it's just
Simply complicated

There's other situations that might
Challenge you I guess.
When your daughter tries out for the football team
And your son tries on her dress
And you start to think that the devil’s in charge
Of how you're situated
Life is still worth living it's just
Simply complicated

Chorus
Life is complicated with its
Ifs and ands and buts
It's alright to be crazy,
Just don't let it drive you nuts

My daughter wants to go on dates,
I think I'll let her go.
But she better not be moving at
The moving picture show
Or stop by all those conky tonks and
Get inebriated.
Ain't at all a caution, it's just
Simply complicated

Now I’m having a big problem
With my present day career
My ship she has a rudder
But I don’t know where to steer
Am I country, pop or rock and roll
I know they are related
I’ll just let you be the judge
Of simply complicated

Life is complicated with it
Ifs and ands and buts
It's alright to be crazy,
Just don't let it drive you nuts


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> *On hold on the phone and this is playing...*
> 
> It's late at night and we're all alone
> With just the music on the radio
> No one's coming, no one's gonna telephone
> Just me and you and the lights down low


:bubblegum:

I would've hung up the phone


----------



## Tonio

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :bubblegum:
> 
> I would've hung up the phone


Imagine if they had Chef's song to Kathy Lee Gifford on the on-hold music...



> You know Kathie Lee, you are a very special woman. I don't mean special in a Mary Tyler Moore way. Or an extra-value meal at Happy Burger way... No no no no no, I mean SPECIAL... Like... The song of the hummingbird as it gets ready to find that female hummingbird, and -- make sweet love to it -- all night long. Just two hummingbirds moanin' and groanin', and letting their bodies caress and touch each other in ecstasy..
> 
> _Ooh Kathie Lee
> How I'd love to lay you down
> And lick every inch of your body with my tongue...
> Kathie Lee, you're my sexual fantasy
> How 'bout you and me?
> Get it together and.. make.. sweet.. love..._


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> No appreciation of slow dancin'


Oh contraire, I love a nice, slow grind. That song however makes my ears bleed! 




			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> Change of pace...
> 
> Call me the breeze


Now if companies would play songs like this while on hold...


----------



## BadGirl

There's mosquitoes on the river.
Fish are rising up like birds.
It's been hot for seven weeks now,
Too hot to even speak now.
Did you hear what I just heard?

Say, it might have been a fiddle,
Or it could have been the wind.
But there seems to be a beat, now.
I can feel it in my feet, now.
Listen, here it comes again!

There's a band out on the highway.
They're high-steppin' into town.
They're a rainbow full of sound.
It's fireworks, calliopes and clowns --

Everybody's dancing.
Come on, children. Come on, children, 
Come on clap your hands.

Sun went down in honey.
Moon came up in wine.
Stars were spinnin' dizzy,
Lord, the band kept us so busy
We forgot about the time.

They're a band beyond description
Like Jehovah's favorite choir.
People joinin' hand in hand 
While the music plays the band.
Lord, they're setting us on fire.

Crazy rooster crowin' midnight.
Balls of lightning roll along.
Old men sing about their dreams.
Women laugh and children scream,
And the band keeps playin' on.

Keep on dancin' through to daylight.
Greet the morning air with song.
No one's noticed, but the band's all packed and gone.
Was it ever here at all?

But they keep on dancing.
C'mon, children. C'mon, children,
Come on clap your hands.

Well, the cool breeze came on Tuesday,
And the corn's a bumper crop.
The fields are full of dancing,
Full of singing and romancing,
'Cause the music never stopped.


----------



## morganj614

*toot toot beep beep*

Toot  toot hey beep beep

Bad girls
talking about the sad girls
sad girls
talking about the bad girls, yeah

See them out on the street at night, walkin'
picking up on all kinds of strangers
if the price is right you can score
if you're pocket's nice
but you want a good time
you ask yourself, who they are?
like everybody else, they come from near and far

Bad girls
talking about the sad girls
sad girls
talking about the bad girls, yeah

Friday night and the strip is hot
sun's gone down and they're about to trot
spirit's high and they look hot
do you wanna get down
now don't you ask yourself, who they are?
like everybody else, they wanna be a star

Sad girls, sad girls
you such a dirty bad girl
beep beep uh, uh
you bad girl, you sad girl
you such a dirty bad girl
beep beep uh, uh

Now you and me, we are both the same
but you call yourself by different names
now you mama won't like it when she finds out
her girl is out at night

Toot toot hey beep beep

Hey mister, have you got a dime?
mister, do you want to spend some time, oh yeah
I got what you want
you got what I need
I'll be your baby
come and spend it on me
hey mister
I'll spend some time with you
with you, you're fine, with you
bad girls
they're just bad girls
talkin' about sad girls
sad girls
hey, hey mister
got a dime?

Toot toot hey beep


----------



## Agee

I love to love you baby...

When you're laying so close to me
there's no place I'd rather you be
than with me here

I love to love you baby...

Do it to me again and again
you put me in such an awful spin
in a spin

I love to love you baby...

Lay your head down real close to me
soothe my mind and set me free
set me free

I love to love you baby...

When you're laying so close to me
there's no place I'd rather you be
than with me here

I love to love you baby...

Do it to me again and again
you put me in such an awful spin
in a spin

I love to love you baby...

I love to love you baby...

I love to love you baby...

Love to love you baby baby...

I love to love you baby...

When you're laying so close to me
there's no place I'd rather you be
than with me here

I love to love you baby...

Do it to me again and again
you put me in such an awful spin
in a spin

I love to love you baby

Lay your head down so close to
soothe my mind and set me free
set me free

I love to love you baby

When you're laying so close to me
there's no place I'd rather you be
than with me here

I love to love you baby


----------



## BadGirl

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Toot toot hey beep beep
> 
> Bad girls
> talking about the sad girls
> sad girls
> talking about the bad girls, yeah
> 
> See them out on the street at night, walkin'
> picking up on all kinds of strangers
> if the price is right you can score
> if you're pocket's nice
> but you want a good time
> you ask yourself, who they are?
> like everybody else, they come from near and far
> 
> Bad girls
> talking about the sad girls
> sad girls
> talking about the bad girls, yeah
> 
> Friday night and the strip is hot
> sun's gone down and they're about to trot
> spirit's high and they look hot
> do you wanna get down
> now don't you ask yourself, who they are?
> like everybody else, they wanna be a star
> 
> Sad girls, sad girls
> you such a dirty bad girl
> beep beep uh, uh
> you bad girl, you sad girl
> you such a dirty bad girl
> beep beep uh, uh
> 
> Now you and me, we are both the same
> but you call yourself by different names
> now you mama won't like it when she finds out
> her girl is out at night
> 
> Toot toot hey beep beep
> 
> Hey mister, have you got a dime?
> mister, do you want to spend some time, oh yeah
> I got what you want
> you got what I need
> I'll be your baby
> come and spend it on me
> hey mister
> I'll spend some time with you
> with you, you're fine, with you
> bad girls
> they're just bad girls
> talkin' about sad girls
> sad girls
> hey, hey mister
> got a dime?
> 
> Toot toot hey beep


My favorite song.


----------



## morganj614

BadGirl said:
			
		

> My favorite song.



I saw your name alot today and 'toot toot beep beep' keeps popping in my head.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> ...and that is 'less sappy' how...


Have you heard the way she sings it? Moaning, groaning, and dripping with sensuality


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I saw your name alot today and 'toot toot beep beep' keeps popping in my head.


She can toot toot my beep beep anytime


----------



## BadGirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> She can toot toot my beep beep anytime


----------



## somdcrab




----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Did it. I've spent a fortune at iTunes since this thread got started.


Do you use the free ones from the Pepsi contest?  I have a bottle cap that says "Free Song" that you can have.


----------



## virgovictoria

Uncle Kracker - "Follow Me"

You don’t know how you met me
You don’t know why, you cant turn around and say good-bye
All you know is when I’m with you I make you free
And swim through your veins like a fish in the sea
I’m singing....

Follow me
Everything is alright
I’ll be the one to tuck you in at night
And if you want to leave
I can guarantee
You won’t find nobody else like me

I’m not worried ’bout the ring you wear
Cause as long as no one knows
Than nobody can care
Your feelin guilty
And I’m well aware
But you don’t look ashamed
And baby I’m not scared
Im singin...

Follow me
Everything is alright
I’ll be the one to tuck you in at night
And if you want to leave
I can guarantee
You won’t find nobody else like me

Solo

Won’t give you money
I can’t give you the sky
It better off if you don’t ask why
I’m not the reason that you go a stray and
We’ll be alright if you don’t ask me to stay

Follow me
Everything is alright
I’ll be the one to tuck you in at night
And if you want to leave
I can guarantee
You won’t find nobody else like me

You don’t know how you met me
You don’t know why, you cant turn around and say good-bye
All you know is when I’m with you I make you free
And swim through your veins like a fish in the sea
I’m singing....

Follow me
Everything is alright
I’ll be the one to tuck you in at night
And if you want to leave
I can guarantee
You won’t find nobody else like me

Follow me
Everything is alright
I’ll be the one to tuck you in at night
And if you want to leave
I can guarantee
You won’t find nobody else like me

Follow me
Everything is alright
I’ll be the one to tuck you in at night
And if you want to leave
I can guarantee
You won’t find nobody else like me.


----------



## bresamil

I love that song


----------



## virgovictoria

Tom Petty - "Free Fallin"

She’s a good girl, loves her mam a
Loves jesus and america too
She’s a good girl, crazy ’bout elvis
Loves horses and her boyfriend too

It’s a long day living in reseda
There’s a freeway runnin’ through the yard
And I’m a bad boy cause I don’t even miss her
I’m a bad boy for breakin’ her heart

And I’m free, free fallin’
Yeah I’m free, free fallin’

All the vampires walkin’ through the valley
Move west down ventura boulevard
And all the bad boys are standing in the shadows
A ll the good girls are home with broken hearts

And I’m free, free fallin’
Yeah I’m free, free fallin’
Free fallin’, now I’m free fallin’, now i’m
Free fallin’, now I’m free fallin’, now i’m

I wanna glide down over mulholland
I wanna write her name in the sky
Gonna free fall out into nothin’
Gonna leave this world for a while

And I’m free, free fallin’
Yeah I’m free, free fallin’


----------



## virgovictoria

Goo Goo Dolls - "Black Balloon"

Baby’s black balloon makes her fly
I almost fell into that hole in your life
And you’re not thinking about tomorrow
’cause you were the same as me
But on your knees

A thousand other boys could never reach you
How could I have been the one
I saw the world spin beneath you
And scatter like ice from the spoon
That was your womb

Comin’ down the world turned over
And angels fall without you there
And I go on as you get colder
Or are you someone’s prayer

You know the lies they always told you
And the love you never knew
What’s the things they never showed you
That swallowed the light from the sun
Inside your room

Comin’ down the world turned over
And angels fall without you there
And I go on as you get colder
Or are you someone’s prayer

And there’s no time left for losin’
When you stand they fall

Comin’ down the world turned over
And angels fall without you there
And I go on as you get colder

All because i’m
Comin’ down the years turn over
And angels fall without you there
And I’ll go and lead you home and
All because i’m
All because i’m
And I’ll become
What you became to me


----------



## virgovictoria

*And Here We Go*

10,000 Maniacs - "Don't Talk"

Don’t talk, I will listen.
Don’t talk, you keep your distance
For I’d rather hear some truth tonight than entertain your lies,
So take you poison silently.
Let me be. let me close my eyes.

Don’t talk, I’ll believe it.
Don’t talk, listen to me instead,
I know that if you think of it, both long enough and hard
The drink you drown your troubles in is the trouble you’re in now.

Talk talk talk about it, if you talk as if you care
But when your talk is over tilt that bottle in the air,
Tossing back more than your share.

Don’t talk, I can guess it.
Don’t talk, well now your restless
And you need somewhere to put the blame for how you feel inside.
You’ll look for a close and easy mark and you’ll see me as fair game.

Talk talk talk about it, talk as if you care
But when your talk is over tilt that bottle in the air
Tossing back more than your share.
You talk talk talk about it, you talk as if you care.
I’m marking every word and can tell this time for sure,
Your talk is the finest I have heard.

So don’t talk, let me go on dreaming.
How your eyes they glow so fiercely I can tell your inspired
By the name you chose for me. now what was it? o, never mind it.
We will talk talk talk about this when your head is clear.
I’ll discuss this in the morning, but until then you may talk but I won’t hear.


----------



## virgovictoria

Jewel - "Have a Little Faith in Me"

When the road gets dark
And you can no longer see
Just let my love throw a spark, baby
Have a little faith in me

When the tears you cry
Are all you can believe
Just give these loving arms a try, baby
Have a little faith in me

Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me

When your secret heart
Cannot speak so *easily*
Come here darlin’
From a whisper start
To have a little faith in me

When your back’s against the wall
Just turn around, you will see
I will catch ya, I will catch your fall
Just have a little faith in me

Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me
Have a little faith in me

Well, I’ve been loving you for such a long, long time baby
Expecting nothing in return
Just for you to have a little faith in me
You see time, time is our friend *for you and me*
Cause for us there is no end
All you gotta do is have a little faith in me
I said I will hold you up, I will hold you up
Your strength gives me enough
So have a little faith in me
Hey baby, oh, baby
All ya gotta do is have a little faith in me
All ya gotta do is have a little faith in me
A little faith in me


----------



## morganj614

Zoe Jane  
Well I want you to notice 
To notice when I'm not around 
I know your eyes see straight through me 
And speak to me without a sound 

And I want to hold you 
Protect you from all the things I've already endured 
And I want to show you 
To show you all of the things that this life has in store for you 
I'll always love you 
The way a father sould love his daughter 

When I walked out this morning 
I cried as I walked to the door 
I cried about how long I'd be away 
I cried about leaving you alone 

And I want to hold you 
Protect you from all the things I've already endured 
And I want to show you 
To show you all of the things that this life has in store for you 
I'll always love you 
The way a father sould love his daughter 

Sweet Zoe Jane 
Sweet Zoe Jane 

So I wanted to say this 
'cause I wouldn't know where to begin 
To explain to you what I have been through 
To explain where your daddy has been 

And I want to hold you 
Protect you from all the things I've already endured 
And I want to show you 
To show you all of the things that this life has in store for you 
I'll always love you 
The way a father sould love his daughter 

Sweet Zoe Jane 
Sweet Zoe Jane


----------



## virgovictoria

U2 - "Trip Through Your Wires"

In the distance
She saw me coming
I was calling out
I was calling out

Still shaking
Still in pain
Angel or devil
I was thirsty
And you wet my lips

You, I’m waiting for you
You, you set my desire
I trip through your wires

I was broken, bent out of shape
I was naked in the clothes you made
My lips were dry, throat like rust
You gave me shelter
]from the heat and the dust
There’s no more water in the well
No more water in the well

Angel or devil
I was thirsty and you wet my lips

You, I’m waiting for you
You, you set my desire

I trip through your wires
Thunder, thunder on the mountain
There’s a rain cloud in the desert sky
In the distance you saw me coming
I was calling out
I was calling out


----------



## virgovictoria

Sade - "By Your Side"

You think I’d leave your side baby? 
You know me better than that
You think I’d leave down when your down on your knees? 
I wouldn’t do that

I’ll do you right when your wrong
I-----ohhh, ohhh

If only you could see into me

Oh, when your cold
I’ll be there to hold you tight to me
When your on the outside baby and you can’t get in
I will show you, your so much better than you know
When your lost, when your alone and you can’t get back again
I will find you darling I’ll bring you home

If you want to cry
I am here to dry your eyes
And in no time you’ll be fine

You think I’d leave your side baby
You know me better than that
You think I’d leave you down when your down on your knees
I wouldn’t do that

I’ll do you right when your wrong
I-----i, ohhhh, ohhh

If only you could see into me

Oh when your cold
I’ll be there
To hold you tight to me
Oh when your alone
I’ll be there by your side baby
Repeat 1x


----------



## virgovictoria

Hootie and the Blowfish - "Let Her Cry"

She sits alone by a lamppost
Trying to find a thought that’s escaped her mind
She says dad’s the one I love the most
But stipe’s not far behind

She never lets me in
Only tell me where’s she’s been
When she’s had too much to drink
I say that I don’t care I just run my hands
Through her dark hair and then I pray to god
You gotta help me fly away

And just...
Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

This morning I woke up alone
Found a note by the phone
Saying maybe, maybe I’ll be back some day
I wanted to look for you
You walked in I didn’t know just what I should do
So I sat back down and had a beer and felt sorry for
Myself.

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

-solo-

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

Last night I tried to leave
Cried so much I just
Could not believe
She was the same girl i
Fell in love with long ago
She went in the back to
Get high
I sat down on my couch
And cried
Yelling oh mama please
Help me
Won’t you hold my hand.

And
Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.


----------



## morganj614

*epiphany*

Your words they make just a whisper 
Your face is so unclear 
I try to pay attention 
And the words just disappear 
Cuz it's always raining in my head 
Forget all the things i should have said 
So i speak to you in riddles 
Cuz my words get in my way 
I smoke the whole thing to my head 
And feel it wash away 
Cuz i can't take anymore of this 
I wanna come apart 
And did myself a little hole 
Inside your precious heart 
Cuz it's always raining in my head 
Forget all the things i should have said 
I am nothing more than 
A little boy inside 
That cries out for intention 
That i always try to hide 
Cuz i talk to you like children 
Though i don't know how i feel 
But i know i'll do the right thing 
If the right thing is in fear 
Cuz its always raining in my head 
Forget all the things i should have said


----------



## virgovictoria

Fiona Apple - "Criminal"

I’ve been a bad bad girl,
I’ve been careless with a delicate man.
And it’s a sad sad world,
When a girl can break a boy
Just because she can.

Don’t you tell me to deny it,
I’ve done wrong and I want to
Suffer for my sins.
I’ve come to you ’cause I need
Guidance to be true
And I just don’t know where I can begin.

What I need is a good defense
’cause I’m feelin’ like a criminal.
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I sinned against
Because he was all I ever knew of love.

Heaven help me for the way I am.
Save me from these evil deeds.
Before I get them done.
I know tomorrow brings the consequence
At hand.
But I keep livin’ this day like
The next will never come.

Oh, help me, but don’t tell me
To deny it.
I’ve got to cleanse myself.
Of all these lies till I’m good
Enough for him.
I’ve got a lot to lose and i’m
Bettin’ high
So I’m beggin’ you before it ends
Just tell me where to begin.
What I need is a good defense
’cause I’m feelin’ like a criminal.
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I sinned against
Because he was all I ever knew of love.

Let me know the way
Before there’s hell to pay.
Give me room to lay the law and let me go.

I’ve got to make a play
To make my lover stay
So, what would an angel say? 
’cause the devil wants to know.

What I need is a good defense
’cause I’m feelin’ like a criminal.
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I sinned against
Because he was all I ever knew of love.

What I need is a good defense
’cause I’m feelin’ like a criminal.
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I sinned against
Because he was all I ever knew of love.


----------



## cattitude

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing
Miracles right before my eyes
You sexy thing got me hypnotised
Don't stop what ya' doing
What ya' doing to me
My angel from above lying next to me
How did ya' know that I'd be the one
Been a long time coming only just begun
Doing all the things that makes my heart sing
Keep doing what you're doing you sexy thing

How did ya' know I needed you so badly
How did ya' know I gave my heart gladly
Yesterday I was one of a lonely people
Now you're lying next to me
Making love to me

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing

Only yesterday I was on my own
Just another day later my mind was blown
You sexy thing come into my life
Forever and a day it feels so right
How did ya' know that I'd be the one
Been a long time coming only just begun
Doing all the things that makes my heart sing
Keep doing what you're doing you sexy thing

How did ya' know I needed you so badly
How did ya' know I gave my heart gladly
Yesterday I was one of a lonely people
Now you're lying next to me
Making love to me

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

You sexy thing


----------



## bresamil

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Hootie and the Blowfish - "Let Her Cry"
> 
> She sits alone by a lamppost
> Trying to find a thought that’s escaped her mind
> She says dad’s the one I love the most
> But stipe’s not far behind
> 
> She never lets me in
> Only tell me where’s she’s been
> When she’s had too much to drink
> I say that I don’t care I just run my hands
> Through her dark hair and then I pray to god
> You gotta help me fly away
> 
> And just...
> Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
> Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
> Let her go...let her walk right out on me
> And if the sun comes up tomorrow
> Let her be...let her be.
> 
> This morning I woke up alone
> Found a note by the phone
> Saying maybe, maybe I’ll be back some day
> I wanted to look for you
> You walked in I didn’t know just what I should do
> So I sat back down and had a beer and felt sorry for
> Myself.
> 
> Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
> Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
> Let her go...let her walk right out on me
> And if the sun comes up tomorrow
> Let her be...let her be.
> 
> -solo-
> 
> Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
> Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
> Let her go...let her walk right out on me
> And if the sun comes up tomorrow
> Let her be...let her be.
> 
> Last night I tried to leave
> Cried so much I just
> Could not believe
> She was the same girl i
> Fell in love with long ago
> She went in the back to
> Get high
> I sat down on my couch
> And cried
> Yelling oh mama please
> Help me
> Won’t you hold my hand.
> 
> And
> Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
> Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
> Let her go...let her walk right out on me
> And if the sun comes up tomorrow
> Let her be...let her be.
> 
> Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
> Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
> Let her go...let her walk right out on me
> And if the sun comes up tomorrow
> Let her be...let her be.



Ooh Ooh Can you post Hootie's lastest hit "Bacon Ranch Cheddar"?  Just for Pete?


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:
			
		

> Ooh Ooh Can you post Hootie's lastest hit "Bacon Ranch Cheddar"?  Just for Pete?


----------



## virgovictoria

Janet Jackson - "Any Time, Any Place"

In the thunder and rain
You stare into my eyes
I can feel your hand
Movin up my thighs

Skirt around my waist
Wall against my face
I can feel your lips
Oooh

Bridge:
I don’t wanna stop just because
People walkin by are watchin us
I don’t give a damn what they think
I want you now
I don’t wanna stop just because
You feel so good inside of my love
I’m not gonna stop no no no
I want you
All I wanna say is

Chorus:
Any time
And any place
I don’t care who’s around
Mmmm

Any time
And any place
I don’t care who’s around
Nonononono
Weeoooh-hooo
Ooooooohooo
Hoohoo

Dancin on the floor
Feelin the slow groove
My mind is startin to burn
With forbidden thoughts

Strangers all around
With the lights down low
I was thinkin maybe we could
Well...you know

Bridge

Chorus (2x)


----------



## virgovictoria

David Gray - "Babylon"

Friday night I’m going nowhere
All the lights are changing green to red
Turning over tv stations
Situations running through my head
Well looking back through time
You know it’s clear that I’ve been blind
I’ve been a fool
To ever open up my heart
To all that jealousy, that bitterness, that ridicule

Saturday I’m running wild
And all the lights are changing red to green
Moving through the crowd I’m pushing
Chemicals all rushing through my bloodstream
Only wish that you were here
You know I’m seeing it so clear
I’ve been afraid
To tell you how I really feel
Admit to some of those bad mistakes I’ve made

If you want it
Come and get it
Crying out loud
The love that I was
Giving you was
Never in doubt
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now

Babylon, babylon

Sunday all the lights of london
Shining , sky is fading red to blue
I’m kicking through the autumn leaves
And wondering where it is you might be going to
Turning back for home
You know I’m feeling so alone
I can’t believe
Climbing on the stair
I turn around to see you smiling there
In front of me

If you want it
Come and get it
Crying out loud
The love that I was
Giving you was
Never in doubt
And feel it now
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now

Babylon, babylon, babylon


----------



## virgovictoria

*(did you know that Prince wrote this)*

Sinead O' Conner - "Nothing Compares to You"


It's been seven hours and fifteen days
Since u took your love away
I go out every night and sleep all day
Since u took your love away
Since u been gone I can do whatever I want
I can see whomever I choose
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant
But nothing
I said nothing can take away these blues
`Cause nothing compares
Nothing compares 2 u

It's been so lonely without u here
Like a bird without a song
Nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling
Tell me baby where did I go wrong
I could put my arms around every boy I see
But they'd only remind me of you
I went to the doctor n'guess what he told me
Guess what he told me
He said girl u better try to have fun
No matter what u do
But he's a fool
`Cause nothing compares
Nothing compares 2 u

All the flowers that u planted, mama
In the back yard
All died when u went away
I know that living with u baby was sometimes hard
But I'm willing to give it another try
Nothing compares
Nothing compares 2 u
Nothing compares
Nothing compares 2 u
Nothing compares
Nothing compares 2 u


----------



## morganj614

Nothing compares
Nothing compares 2 u
Nothing compares
Nothing compares 2 u
Nothing compares
Nothing compares 2 u[/QUOTE]

Yep, way back when there were 45's it was on the B side of one, maybe Little Red Corvette?


----------



## virgovictoria

bresamil said:
			
		

> Ooh Ooh Can you post Hootie's lastest hit "Bacon Ranch Cheddar"?  Just for Pete?



Is that the name?  Trying to find it!


----------



## virgovictoria

Our Lady Peace - "Somewhere Out There"

Last time I talked to you,
You were lonely and out of place.

You were looking down on me,
Lost out in space.

Laid underneath the stars,
Strung out and feeling brave.

Watch the riddles glow,
Watch them float away.

Down here in the atmosphere,
Garbage and city lights,
You gotta save your tired soul,
You gotta save our lives.

Turn on the radio,
To find you on sattellite,
I’m waiting for the sky to fall,
I’m waiting for a sign.

All we are is all so far.

You’re falling back to me,
The star that I can’t see.
I know you’re out there,
Somewhere out there.

You’re falling out of reach,
Defying gravity,
I know you’re out there,
Somewhere out there.

Hope you remember me,
When you’re homesick and need a change.
I miss your purple hair,
I miss the way you taste.

I know you’ll come back someday,
On a bed of nails awake.
I’m praying that you don’t burn out,
Or fade away.

All we are is all so far

You’re falling back to me,
The star that I can’t see.
I know you’re out there,
Somewhere out there.

You’re falling out of reach,
Defying gravity,
I know you’re out there,
Somewhere out there.

You’re falling back to me,
The star that I can’t see.
I know you’re out there, oh.
You’re falling out of reach,
Defying gravity....

I know you’re out there,
Somewhere out there.

You’re falling back to me,
The star that I can’t see.
I know you’re out there,
Somewhere out there.

You’re falling out of reach,
Defying gravity,
I know you’re out there,
Somewhere out there.

You’re falling back to me.

Well I know,
I know.

You’re falling out of reach.

I know...


----------



## virgovictoria

*Props to Morg*

Hootie - "Whateverthetitleis"

And my belly starts a rumbling and I’m Jonesing for a treat, 

I close my eyes for a big surprise the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch  

I love the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch  

The breasts they grow on trees and streams of bacon ranch dressing flow right up to your knees

There’s tumble weeds of bacon and cheddar paves the streets

Folks don’t fudge ya cause you got the juice, there a train of ladies coming with a nice caboose; never get in trouble; ever need an excuse 

That’s the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch   

I love the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch  

No one tells you to behave (behave)

Your wildest fantasies come true

Dallas cheerleaders give you shade

When onions make you laugh instead and French fries grow like weeds

You get to veg all day, all the lotto tickets pay

There’s a king who want you to have it your way,

That the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch


----------



## virgovictoria

US3 - "Cantaloop (Flip Fantasia)"

Ladies and
Gentlemen, as you know we have something
special for you at
Birdland this evening.
A recording for
Blue Note Records

What's that? yeah
yeah yeah
funky funky, how
bout a big hand now?
wait, wait a minute

Groovy groovy
jazzy funky pounce bounce dance as we
Dip in the melodic
sea, the rhythm keeps flowin, it drips to MC
Sweet sugar pop
sugar pop rocks it pops ya dont stop
Till the sweet
beat drops
I show and prove
as a stick in move
Hear the poems
recited on top of the groove
Smooth, mind,
floating like a butterfly
Notes start to
float, suttle like a lullabye
Brace yourself as
the beat hits ya
Dip trip, flip
fantasia



(ah, ah, ah,
what's that? biggity biggity bop)

Feel the beat
drop, jazz and hip hop
Drippin in the
dome, and mix is on the lock
Funk and fusion, a
fly illusion
Keeps ya coastin
on the river we cruisin
Up down round and
round, round the found
But nevertheless
ya gots to get down
Finesse the freak
thru the beat so unique
Ya move your feet,
the sweat from the heat

Back to the fact
I'm the mack and I know that
The way I kick the
rhymes, some would call me a poet
Funky flowin goin
on with the sweet sound
Caught in the
groove in Fantasia I'm found
Trip the tour upon
the rhymes they soar
To an infinite
height to the realm of the hardcore
Here we go off I
take ya
Dip trip flip
fantasia

Jump to the jam
boogy woogy jam slam
Bust the dialect
im the man in command
Come flow with the
sounds of the mighty mic masta
When I rhyme on
the mic I bring a sucka disasta
Beaucoup bucks and
I still rock Nike
With the razzle
dazzle star I might be
Scribble scrabble
on the microphone I babble
As I flip the
funky words, into a puzzle
Yes yes yes, on
and on as I flex
Get with the flow
words manifest
Feel the vibe from
here to Asia
Dip trip flip
fantasia

I've found it. At last.
Put it on.


----------



## workin hard

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Hootie - "Whateverthetitleis"
> 
> And my belly starts a rumbling and I’m Jonesing for a treat,
> 
> I close my eyes for a big surprise the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch
> 
> I love the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch
> 
> The breasts they grow on trees and streams of bacon ranch dressing flow right up to your knees
> 
> There’s tumble weeds of bacon and cheddar paves the streets
> 
> Folks don’t fudge ya cause you got the juice, there a train of ladies coming with a nice caboose; never get in trouble; ever need an excuse
> 
> That’s the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch
> 
> I love the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch
> 
> No one tells you to behave (behave)
> 
> Your wildest fantasies come true
> 
> Dallas cheerleaders give you shade
> 
> When onions make you laugh instead and French fries grow like weeds
> 
> You get to veg all day, all the lotto tickets pay
> 
> There’s a king who want you to have it your way,
> 
> That the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch


My husband loves that freakin commercial.


----------



## bresamil

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Hootie - "Whateverthetitleis"
> 
> And my belly starts a rumbling and I’m Jonesing for a treat,
> 
> I close my eyes for a big surprise the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch
> 
> I love the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch
> 
> The breasts they grow on trees and streams of bacon ranch dressing flow right up to your knees
> 
> There’s tumble weeds of bacon and cheddar paves the streets
> 
> Folks don’t fudge ya cause you got the juice, there a train of ladies coming with a nice caboose; never get in trouble; ever need an excuse
> 
> That’s the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch
> 
> I love the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch
> 
> No one tells you to behave (behave)
> 
> Your wildest fantasies come true
> 
> Dallas cheerleaders give you shade
> 
> When onions make you laugh instead and French fries grow like weeds
> 
> You get to veg all day, all the lotto tickets pay
> 
> There’s a king who want you to have it your way,
> 
> That the Tender Crisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch



As soon as I'm off lockdown double karma for you!!!!


----------



## morganj614

*in honor of todays wind*

With tuppence for paper and strings, 
you can have your own set of wings. 
With your feet on the ground, 
your a bird in flight! 
With your fist holding tight, 
to the string of your kite! 

Let's go fly a kite 
Up to the highest height 
Let's go fly a kite 
And send it soaring 
Up through the atmosphere 
Up where the air is clear 
Oh, let's go fly a kite! 

When you send it flying up there, 
all at once your lighter than air! 
You can dance on the breeze, 
over 'ouses and trees! 
With your fist 'olding tight, 
to the string your kite! 

Let's go fly a kite 
Up to the highest height 
Let's go fly a kite 
And send it soaring 
Up through the atmosphere 
Up where the air is clear 
Oh, let's go fly a kite!


----------



## virgovictoria

Mary J. Blige - "Sweet Thing"

I will love you anyway
Even if you cannot stay
I think you are the one for me
Here is where you want to be
I just want to satisfy ya
You’re not mine and I can’t deny it
Don’t you hear me talkin’ baby
Love me now or I’ll go crazy

<chorus>
Whou ohh, sweet thang
Don’t ya know you’re my everythang
Whou ohh, sweet thang
Don’t ya know you’re my everythang
Yes you are

<verse 2>
I wish you were my lover
But ya act so undercover
Love ya child my whole life long
Is be right or be wrong
I’m only what ya make me, baby
Don’t walk away,
Don’t be so shady
Don’t want your mind,
Don’t want your money
These words I say, they may sound funny but...

<chorus>

You are my heat, you are my fire
You make me weak with soft desire
Love ya child my whole life long
Is be right or be wrong
I just want to satisfy ya
Cause you’re not mine, I can’t deny it
Don’t ya hear me talking baby
Love me now or I’ll go crazy

You’re my heat, you are my fire
You’re not mine, I can’t deny it
Don’t you hear me talking baby
Love me now or I’ll go crazy
You’re my heat, you are my fire
You’re not mine, I can’t deny it
Don’t you hear me talking baby
Love me now or I’ll go crazy
You’re my heat, you are my fire
You’re not mine, I can’t deny it
Don’t you hear me talkin’ baby
Love me now or I’ll go crazy
You’re my heat, you are my fire
You’re not mine, I can’t deny it
Don’t you hear me talking baby
Love me now or I’ll go crazy


----------



## Agee

*A couple from CCR*

Was ridin' along side the highway 
Rollin' up the country side
Thinkin' I'm the devil's heatwave
What you burn in your crazy mind?
Saw a slight distraction 
Standin' by the road
She was smilin' there
Yellow in her hair
Do you wanna, I was thinkin'
Would you care?

Sweet Hitchhiker
We could make music at the Greasy King
Sweet Hitchhiker,
Won't you ride on my fast machine?

Cruisin' on through the junction 
I'm flyin' 'bout the speed of sound
Noticin' peculiar function
I ain't no roller coaster 
Show me down
I turned away to see her
Whoa, she caught my eye
But I was rollin' down
Movin' too fast
Do you wanna, she was thinkin' 
Can it last?

Sweet Hitchhiker
We could make music at the Greasy King
Sweet Hitchhiker
Won't you ride on my fast machine?

Was busted up along the highway 
I'm the saddest ridin' fool alive
Wond'ring if you're goin' in my way
Wn't you give a poor boy a ride?
Here she comes a ridin' 
Lord, se's flyin' high
But she was rollin' down
Movin' too fast
Do you wanna, she was thinkin' 
Can I last?


----------



## Agee

Hey, tonight,
Gonna be tonight,
Don’t you know I’m flyin’
Tonight, tonight.

Hey, c’mon,
Gonna chase tomorrow
Tonight, tonight.

Gonna get it to the rafters,
Watch me now.
Jody’s gonna get religion
All night long.

Hey, c’mon,
Gonna hear the sun
Tonight, tonight.

Gonna get it to the rafters,
Watch me now.
Jody’s gonna get religion
All night long.

Aaaah!
Hey, tonight,
Gonna be tonight,
Don’t you know I’m flyin’
Tonight, tonight.
Tonight, tonight.


----------



## virgovictoria

GNR - "Used to Love Her"


I used to love her
But I had to kill her
I used to love her, Mm, yeah
But I had to kill her
I had to put her six feet under
And I can still hear her complain

I used to love her, Oo, yeah
But I had to kill her
I used to love her, Oo, yeah
But I had to kill her
I knew I'd miss her
So I had to keep her
She's buried right in my backyard
Oh yeah, Oo yeah, whoa, oh yeah

I used to love her
But I had to kill her
I used to love her, Mm, yeah
But I had to kill her
She b!tched so much, She drove me nuts
And now I'm happier this way, yeah
Whoa, oh yeah

I used to love her
But I had to kill her
I used to love her, Mm, yeah
But I had to kill her
I had to put her, Oo, six feet under
And I can still hear her complain


----------



## virgovictoria

*sure, everybody needs a little lovenote!*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_112.gif' alt='Prisoner' border=0></a>


----------



## virgovictoria

Prince - "I Wanna Be Your Lover"  

I ain’t got no money
I ain’t like those other guys you hang around
And it’s kinda funny
But they always seem to let you down
And I get discouraged
’cause I never see you anymore
And I need your love, babe yeah
That’s all I’m living for, yeah
I didn’t wanna pressure you, baby
But all I ever wanted to do
I wanna be your lover
I wanna be the only one that makes you come running
I wanna be your lover
I wanna turn you on, turn you out, all night long, make you shout
Oh, lover! yeah
I wanna be the only one you come for

I wanna be your brother
I wanna be your mother and your sister, too
There ain’t no other
That can do the things that I’ll do to you
And I get discouraged
’cause you treat me just like a child
And they say I’m so shy, yeah
But with you I just go wild!
I didn’t wanna pressure you, baby. no!
But all I ever wanted to do

I wanna be your lover
I wanna be the only one that makes you come running
I wanna be your lover
I wanna turn you on, turn you out, all night long make you shout
Oh, lover! yeah
I wanna be the only one you come for, yeah


----------



## Kyle

All my bags are packed, I'm ready to go
I'm standing here outside your door
I hate to wake you up to say goodbye
But the dawn is breakin', it's early morn
The taxi's waiting, he's blowin' his horn
Already I'm so lonesome I could cry.

Chorus:
So kiss me and smile for me
Tell me that you'll wait for me
Hold me like you'll never let me go.
I'm leavin' on a jet plane
I don't know when I'll be back again
Oh, babe, I hate to go. 

There's so many times I've let you down
So many times I've played around
I tell you now, they don't mean a thing
Every place I go, I think of you
Every song I sing, I sing for you
When I come back, I'll wear your wedding ring. 

(Chorus) 

Now the time has come to leave you
One more time let me kiss you
Then close your eyes, I'll be on my way.
Dream about the days to come
When I won't have to leave alone
About the times, I won't have to say, 

(Chorus)


----------



## Kyle

He said: Baby 

what's wrong with you

why don't you use your imagination?
Oh no
oh no. Nations go to war over women like you.
It's just a form of appreciation.
Come on over here
lay your clothes on the chair

Now let the lace fall across your shoulder.
Oh no
oh no. Standin' in the half light

you're almost like her.
Take it slow like your daddy told ya.

Strut hot. Put it out. That's what you want from women.
Come on
baby
what's you takin' me for.
Strut hot. Cut it out. No takin' and no givin'.
Watch me
baby
while I walk out your door.

I said: Honey
I don't like this game.
You make me feel like a girl for hire.
Oh no
oh no. All this fascination with leather and lace

Is just the smoke from another fire.
He said: Honey
don't stop this speedin' train
Before it reaches its destination.
Oh no
oh no. Lie down here beside me
I'll have some fun too.
Don't turn away from your cool vocation.

Strut hot. Put it out. That's what you want from women. . . .
I won't be your baby doll
be your baby doll.
I won't be your baby doll
be your baby doll.

Strut hot. Put it out. That's what you want from women. . . .
Strut hot. Put it out. That's what you want from women. . . .
Strut hot. Put it out. That's what you want from women. . . .


----------



## Kyle

Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl 
with yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there 
she would merengue and do the cha-cha 
and while she tried to be a star 
Tony always tended bar 
across the crowded floor, they worked from 8 til 4 
they were young and they had each other 
who could ask for more? 

CHORUS: 

At the copa (CO!) Copacabana (Copacabana) 
the hottest spot north of Havana (here) 
at the copa (CO!) Copacabana 
music and passion were always in fashion 
At the copa.... they fell in love 

His name was Rico 
he wore a diamond 
he was escorted to his chair, he saw Lola dancing there 
and when she finished,he called her over 
but Rico went a bit to far 
Tony sailed across the bar 
and then the punches flew and chairs were smashed in two 
there was blood and a single gun shot 
but just who shot who? 

REPEAT CHORUS 

At the copa... she lost her love 

Her name is Lola, she was a showgirl, 
but that was 30 years ago, when they used to have a show 
now it's a disco, but not for Lola, 
still in the dress she used to wear, 
faded feathers in her hair 
she sits there so refined,and drinks herself half-blind 
she lost her youth and she lost her Tony 
now she's lost her mind 

REPEAT CHORUS 

At the copa... don't fall in love 
don't fall in love


----------



## Agee

Cecilia, you're breaking my heart
You're shaking my confidence daily
Oh, Cecilia, I'm down on my knees
I'm begging you please to come home

Cecilia, you're breaking my heart
You're shaking my confidence daily
Oh, Cecilia, I'm down on my knees
I'm begging you please to come home
Come on home

Making love in the afternoon with Cecilia
Up in my bedroom (making love)
I got up to wash my face
When I come back to bed
Someone's taken my place

Cecilia, you're breaking my heart
You're shaking my confidence daily
Oh, Cecilia, I'm down on my knees
I'm begging you please to come home
Come on home

Jubilation, she loves me again,
I fall on the floor and I'm laughing,
Jubilation, she loves me again,
I fall on the floor and I'm laughing


----------



## Agee

Time, time and again
I've seen you starin' out at me.

Now, then and again, I wonder
what it is that you see

chorus
with those Angry Eyes.
Well, I bet you wish you could
cut me down with those Angry Eyes...

You want to believe that
I am not the same as you.
I can't concieve, oh no,
what it is you're tryin' to do

chorus

What a shot you could be if
you could shoot at me
with those Angry Eyes...

You tried to defend that
you are not the one to blame.

But I'm finding it hard, my friend,
when I'm in the deadly aim
of those Angry Eyes.

chorus

What a shot you could be
if you could shoot at me
with those Angry Eyes...

You have never stopped to realize
blindness binds us together in the foster skies.
Can you see me through those Angry Eyes?


----------



## Agee

Everytime that I look in the mirror
All these lines on my face gettin’ clearer
The past is gone
It went by like dust to dawn
Isn’t that the way
Everybody’s got their dues in life to pay

I know what nobody knows
Where it comes and where it goes
I know it’s everybody’s sin
You got to lose to know how to win

Half my life is in books’ written pages
Live and learn from fools and from sages
You know it’s true
All the things come back to you

Sing with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter, sing for the tears
Sing with me, if it’s just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good lord will take you away
(x2)

Dream on, dream on
Dream yourself a dream come true
Dream on, dream on
Dream until your dream come true
Dream on, dream on, dream on...

Sing with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter and sing for the tears
Sing with me, if it’s just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good lord will take you away


----------



## vraiblonde

Radio, video
Boogie with a suitcase
Your livin' in a disco
Forget about the rat race
Let's do the milkshake, sellin' like a hotcake
Try some buy some fee-fi-fo-fum 

Talk about, pop muzik
Talk about, pop muzik

Shoobie doobie do wop
I wanna dedicate this
Pop pop shoo wop
Everybody made it
Shoobie doobie do wop
Infiltrate it
Pop pop shoo wop
Activate it 

New York, London, Paris, Munich
Everybody talk about pop muzik
Talk about, pop muzik
Talk about, pop muzik
Pop pop pop pop muzik

Singing in the subway
Shuffle with a shoe shine
Fix me a molotov
I'm on the headline 

Wanna be a gun slinger
Don't be a rock singer
Eenie meenie mynie moe
Whicha way you wanna go 

Talk about, pop muzik
Talk about, pop muzik

Shoobie doobie do wop
Lyin' in the tree
Pop pop shoo wop
Eenee meenie
Shoobie doobie do wop 

Pop pop shoo wop
You know what I mean 

Hit it... 

Now you know what to say... 

Talk about, pop muzik
Pop pop pop pop muzik

All around the world
wherever you are
dance in the street anything you like
do it in your car in the middle of the night
La la la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la 

Dance in the supermart
Dig it in the fastlane
Listen to the countdown
They're playin' our song again 

I can't get jumping jack
I wanna hold - get back
Moonlight muzak
Knick knack patty whack 

Talk about, pop muzik
Talk about, pop muzik

Shoobie doobie do wop
It's all around you
Pop pop shoo wop
Gonna suround you
Shoobie doobie do wop
It's all around
Pop pop shoo wop 

Hit it...
New York, London, Paris, Munich
Everybody talk about pop muzik
Talk about, pop muzik
Talk about, pop muzik
Pop pop pop pop muzik

Now... listen...
Talk about,
Pop pop pop pop muzik...


----------



## Agee

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain
But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away
If we could take the time to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone
I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my 
own Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain, ohhh yeahhh
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain


Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## vraiblonde

When me and my friends go out on the town
We can't sit still and we can't sit down
We don't like to fight and we don't like to scuffle
But we dance all night doing the Curly shuffle

(Hey Moe! Hey Moe!) Hey Moe! Hey Moe!
(Well, nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, nyuck!) Well, nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, nyuck!
(La da dee, la da dee) La da dee, la da dee
(Woo woo woo woo!) Woo woo woo woo!
Well, we never miss a chance we get up and dance and do the Curly shuffle

Well, me and my friends love Curly and Moe
We love Curly's brother, Shemp and his fat clone, Joe
It's such a delight to boogie and hustle
Dancing all night doing the Curly shuffle

(Hey Moe! Hey Moe!) Hey Moe! Hey Moe!
(Well, nyuck nyuck nyuck nyuck!) Well, nyuck nyuck nyuck nyuck!
(Wee dee dee dee, wee dee dee dee!) Wee dee dee dee, wee dee dee dee dee!
(Oh, a wise guy!) Oh, a wise guy!
Well, we never miss a chance, we get up and dance and do the Curly shuffle

Well, me and my friends, we all love to see
Comedy classics on late night TV
Those knuckleheads get in a scuffle
They push and they shove doing the Curly shuffle

(Hey Moe! Hey Moe!) Hey Moe! Hey Moe!
(Well, nyuck nyuck nyuck nyuck!) Well, nyuck nyuck nyuck nyuck!
(Look at the grouse, look at the grouse) Look at the grouse, look at the grouse
(Woof! Woof!) Woof! Woof!
Well, we never miss a chance we get up and dance and do the Curly shuffle
(That's right)
We do the Curly shuffle (What did you say?)
We do the Curly shuffle (That's what I thought you said!)
We do the Curly shuffle (ah ah ah ah!)
We do the Curly shuffle (Sointenly!)
We never miss a chance we get up and dance and do the Curly shuffle


----------



## Agee

Welcome to the jungle
We've got fun 'n games
We got everything you want
Honey, we know all the names
We are the people that can find
Whatever you may need
If you got the money, honey
We gat your disease

CHORUS:

In jungle
Welcome to the Jungle
Watch it bring it to you
knees, knees
I wanna watch you bleed

Welcome to the jungle
We take it day by day
If you want it you're gonna bleed
But it's the price you pay
And you a very sexy girl
Thats very hard to please
You can taste the bright lights
But you won't get them for free
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Feel my, my, my, serpentine
I, I wanna hear you scream

Welcome to the jungle
It gets worse here everyday
Ya learn ta live lika an animal
In the jungle where we play
If you got a hunger for what you see
You'll take it eventually
You can have anything you want
But you better not take it from me

CHOURUS

And when you're hight you never
Ever want to come down, YEAH!

You know where you are?
You're in the jungle baby
You're gonna die
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Feel my, my, my, serpentine
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
In the jungle
Watch it bring you to your
It's gonna bring you down-HA!


----------



## vraiblonde

A-B-A-B-C-D-

The moon up above
it shines on upon our skin

Whispering words that scream of outrageous sin
We all want the stuff that's found in our wildest dreams

It gets kinda rough in the back of our limousine

That's what we are
we all want a love bizarre
That's what we are
we all want a love bizarre

A strawberry mind
a body that's built for two

A kiss on the spine
we do things we never do
Swallow the pride and joy of the ivory tower

We'll dance on the roof
make love on a bed of flower
That's what we are
we all want a love bizarre

The moon up above
it shines on upon our skin

That's what we are
we all want a love bizarre
That's what we are
we all want a love bizarre


----------



## Agee

Frank zappa (lead guitar, vocals)
Warren cucurullo (rhythm guitar, vocals)
Denny walley (slide guitar, vocals)
Ike willis (lead vocals)
Peter wolf (keyboards)
Tommy mars (keyboards)
Arthur barrow (bass, vocals)
Ed mann (percussion)
Vinnie colaiuta (drums)
Jeff (tenor saxophone)
Marginal chagrin (baritone saxophone)
Stumuk (bass saxophone)
Dale bozzio (vocals)
Al malkin (vocals)
Craig steward (harmonica)

A festive cyo party with crepe paper streamers, contestants for the broom dance, the hokey pokey, baked goods, & father riley making sure the lights don’t go down too low...

Father riley and various party goers:
Catholic girls
With a tiny little mustache
Catholic girls
Do you know how they go? 
Catholic girls
In the rectory basement
Father riley’s a fairy
But it don’t bother mary
Catholic girls
At the cyo
Catholic girls
Do you know how they go? 
Catholic girls
There can be no replacement
How do they go, after the show? 

Joe:
All the way
That’s the way they go
Every day
And none of their mamas ever seem to know
Hip-hip-hooray
For all the class they show
There’s nothing like a catholic girl
At the cyo
When they learn to blow...

Father riley:
They’re learning to blow
All the catholic boys!

Mary:
Warren cuccurullo...

Father riley:
Catholic boys!

Mary:
Kinda young, kinda wow!

Father riley:
Catholic boys!

Mary:
Vinnie colaiuta...

Chorus:
Where are they now? 
Did they all take the vow? 

Father riley:
Catholic girls

Warren:
Carmenita scarfone!

Father riley:
Catholic girls

Officer butzis:
Hey! she gave me vd!

Father riley:
Catholic girls!

Warren:
Toni carbone!

Chorus:
With a tongue like a cow
She could make you go wow!

Joe:
Vd vowdy vootie
Right away
That’s the way they go
Every day
Whenever their mamas take them to a show
Matinee
Pass the popcorn please
There’s nothing like a catholic girl
With her hand in the box
When she’s on her knees

Larry:
She was on her knees,
My little catholic girl

Chorus:
In a little white dress
Catholic girls
They never confess
Catholic girls
I got one for a cousin
I love how they go
So send me a dozen
Catholic girls
Ooooooh!
Catholic girls
Ooooooh!
(etc.)

Central scrutinizer:
This is the central scrutinizer...
Joe had a girl friend named mary.
She used to go the church club every week.
They’d meet each other there
Hold hands
And think pure thoughts
But one night at the social club meeting
Mary didn’t show up...
She was sucking #### backstage at the armory
In order to get a pass
To see some big rock group for free...


----------



## Agee

Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels
Looking back at the years gone by like so many summer fields
In sixty-five I was seventeen and running up one-o-one
I don’t know where I’m running now, I’m just running on

Running on - running on empty
Running on - running blind
Running on - running into the sun
But I’m running behind

Gotta do what you can just to keep your love alive
Trying not to confuse it with what you do to survive
In sixty-nine I was twenty-one and I called the road my own
I don’t know when that road turned onto the road I’m on

Running on - running on empty
Running on - running blind
Running on - running into the sun
But I’m running behind

Everyone I know, everywhere I go
People need some reason to believe
I don’t know about anyone but me
If it takes all night, that’ll be all right
If I can get you to smile before I leave

Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels
I don’t know how to tell you all just how crazy this life feels
I look around for the friends that I used to turn to to pull me through
Looking into their eyes I see them running too

Running on - running on empty
Running on - running blind
Running on - running into the sun
But I’m running behind

Honey you really tempt me
You know the way you look so kind
I’d love to stick around but I’m running behind
You know I don’t even know what I’m hoping to find
Running into the sun but I’m running behind


----------



## Agee

(kd lang/ben mink)
Even through the darkest phase
Be it thick or thin
Always someone marches brave
Here beneath my skin

Constant craving
Has always been

Maybe a great magnet pulls
All souls towards truth
Or maybe it is life itself
That feeds wisdom
To it’s youth

Constant craving
Has always been

Craving
Ah ha
Constant craving
Has always been

Constant craving
Has always been
Constant craving
Has always been

Craving
Ah ha
Constant craving
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been


----------



## Agee

Spent my days with a woman unkind,
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine.
Made up my mind to make a new start,
Going to california with an aching in my heart.
Someone told me there’s a girl out there
With love in her eyes and flowers in her hair.
Took my chances on a big jet plane,
Never let them tell you that they’re all the same.
The sea was red and the sky was grey,
Wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today.
The mountains and the canyons started to tremble and shake
As the children of the sun began to awake.
Seems that the wrath of the gods
Got a punch on the nose and it started to flow;
I think I might be sinking.
Throw me a line if I reach it in time
I’ll meet you up there where the path
Runs straight and high.
To find a queen without a king;
They say she plays guitar and cries and sings.
La la la la
Ride a white mare in the footsteps of dawn
Tryin’ to find a woman who’s never, never, never been born.
Standing on a hill in my mountain of dreams,
Telling myself it’s not as hard, hard, hard as it seems.


----------



## Agee

Hey fellas, have you heard the news? You know that Annie's back in town? 
It won't take long just watch and see how the fellas lay their money down. 
Her style is new but the face is the same as it was so long ago, 
But from her eyes, a different smile like that of one who knows. 

Well, it's been ten years and maybe more since I first set eyes on you. 
The best years of my life gone by, here I am alone and blue. 
Some people cry and some people die by the wicked ways of love; 
But I'll just keep on rollin' along with the grace of the Lord above. 

People talkin' all around 'bout the way you left me flat, 
I don't care what the people say, I know where their jive is at. 
One thing I do have on my mind, if you can clarify please do, 
It's the way you call me by another guy's name when I try to make love to you. 
I try to make love but it ain't no use. 

Work so hard I couldn't unwind, get some money saved; 
Abuse my love a thousand times, however hard I tried. 
Heartbreaker, your time has come, can't take your evil way; 
Go away, Heartbreaker.


----------



## Kyle

Well it's a marvelous night for a moondance
With the stars up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to make romance
'neath the color of October skies.
And all the leaves on the trees are falling
To the sound of the breezes that blow
And I'm trying to please to the calling
Of your heartstrings that play soft and low.

And all the nights magic, seems to whisper and hush,
And all the soft moonlight, seem to shine-In your blush
Can I just have one more moondance with you-my love?
Can I just make some more romance with you-my love?

Well I wanna make love to you tonight,
I can't wait till the morning has come
And I know now the time is just right,
and straight into my arms you will run.
And when you come my heart will be waiting,
to make sure that you're never alone
There and then all my dreams will come true dear,
There and then I will make you my own.

And all the nights magic, seems to whisper and hush,
And all the soft moonlight, seems to shine-In your blush
Can I just have one more moondance with you-my love?
Can I just make some more romance with you-my love?
(SOLOS)

Well I wanna make love to you tonight,
I can't wait till the morning has come
And I know now the time is just right,
and straight into my arms you will run.
And when you come my heart will be waiting,
to make sure that you're never alone
There and then all my dreams will come true dear
There and then I will make you my own.

And all the nights magic, seems to whisper and hush
And all the soft moonlight, seems to shine-In your blush
Can I just have one more moondance with you-my love?
Can I just make some more romance with you-my love?
One more moondance with you...
in the moonlight, on a magic night.

Rit
Can I just have one more moondance with you...my love?


----------



## Kyle

Jacaranda
Help me out tomorrow
Jacaranda
Don't want to be alone
Keep falling over
A spell that brings me sorrow
Give and take
I shouldn't be afraid
So you give me this big story
It wakes me every day
The challenge is to chase the sounds
Just to break away

And I'm running
Running
Yes I'm running
A simple peace
Just can't be found
Waste another day
Blasting all their lives away
I've heard the thunder
Underground
Tunneling away
At the very soul of man

And I'm running
Yes I'm running
I'm running
Through a new world

There is the heart of millions
Seen as a godsend to us
There stands our future
There can be no denying
Simple as A B C D
There stands our children's lives

All in the sharp step
As one together
All in all we race
As one
This time

A simple peace
Just can't be found
Waste another day
Blasting all their lives away
I've heard the thunder
Underground
Tunneling away
At the very soul of man
At the very soul of man

And I'm running
Running
I'm running

See through science
Part of a back door
A door made up of doors
To an endless time
To a new world
Run

There in the heart of millions
Seen as a godsend to us
There stands our future
There can be no denying
Simple as A B C D
There stands our children's lives

All in the sharp step
As one together
All in all we race
As one
This time

Hear this voice
Now and forever
This time, brothers in time
Is it hard to take
Take this coice
Is it hard to find
Now and forever
This fire brothers of fire
Hard to find

As it kicks so hard
Hard to find
As it kicks on time
As it kicks on time

There in the heart of millions
Seen as a godsend to us
There stands our future
There can be no denying
Simple as A B C D
As it kicks so
As it kick so
As it kick so
There in the heart of millions
Seen as a godsend to us

All in a sharp step
As one together
All in all we race
as one
this time


----------



## Kyle

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin',
we're gonna do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there.
I'm east bound, just watch ol' "Bandit" run.

Keep your foot hard on the pedal. Son, never mind them brakes.
Let it all hang out 'cause we got a run to make.
The boys are thirsty in Atlanta and there's beer in Texarcana.
And we'll bring it back no matter what it takes.

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin',
we're gonna do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there.
I'm east bound, just watch ol' "Bandit" run.

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin',
we're gonna do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there.
I'm east bound, just watch ol' "Bandit" run.

Ol' Smokey's got them ears on and he's hot on your trail.
He aint gonna rest 'til you're in jail.
So you got to dodge 'im and you got to duck 'im,
you got to keep that diesel truckin'.
Just put that hammer down and give it hell.

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin',
we're gonna do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there.
I'm east bound, just watch ol' "Bandit" run.


----------



## Kyle

I was pullin' up a hill that's known as the Devil's Crest,
haulin' 36 ton on a run called the Nitro Express.
There was nothin' but curves a runnin' from the top on down,
and at the bottom of the grade sat a quiet little country town.

Well, I was drivin' off the top when she jarred and the driveshaft broke,
started pumpin' up the brakes, saw 'em going in a big cloud of smoke.
To keep 'er upright ...I knew I had to do my best,
against a runaway bomb they call the Nitro Express.

(Chorus)

There was 36 ton of a detonated steel,
over 18 tires that smoked and squealed.
I had to ride her down and I couldn't jump free,
or there'd be a big hole where that little town used to be.

Well that old trailer leaned each time that I took another curve,
my hands started sweatin' and I knew I was losin' my nerve.
And I was cussin' each rock and every inch of the Devil's Crest,
a fightin' with the wheel of a rig called the Nitro Express.

I side-swipped a mountain so I'd slow her down by rubbin' her side,
and when the sparks started flyin' man it looked like the 4th of July.
I finally got her stopped ... but mister I'm a gonna confess,
that's the last run I'm makin' in a rig called the Nitro Express.

(Chorus)
(Repeat Chorus - change last line to ..Cause there'd be a big 
hole where that little town used to be.


----------



## Kyle

Hello I'm a truck
You've heard songs about truck drivers many times their stories told
How they pulled out of Pittsburg for six days on the road
Bout the Feather River Canyon and climbin' the old grapevine
That old roadhouse down in Texas and the girls they've left behind
You've heard their tales of daring and I think that's just fine
But if you can spare a minute well I'd like to tell you mine
There'd be no truck drivers if it wasn't for us trucks
No double clutching gear jaming coffee drinking nuts
They'll drive their way to glory and they have all the luck
There'd be no truck drivers if it wasn't for us trucks

Well there he sits in that cafe drinking coffee and telling lies
Prob'ly telling 'em how to talk that hill ten miles back
How telling 'em how he missed a gear and that Volkswagen full of hippies
Passed us like I was sitting up on jacks or how we took that curve over on 66
Han't-a been for me hanging on the shoulder we'd both wound up in the ditch
If we're on time he takes the credit if we're late I get the blame
Up those hills with shutters open my stacks are running flame
My stack a running red light sucking diesel from the tanks
I take him south and bring him back without a word of thanks
So now you've heard my story and I guess it's my tough luck
There'd be no truck drivers if it wadn't for us trucks
There'd be no truck drivers...

Look at him sipping coffee and flirtin' with that waitress
And where do you think he left me that's right next to cattle truck (mooo)
Why couldn't we have put me next to that little pink mack sittin' over there
Gosh she's got pretty mud flaps and talk about stracked they're both chromed
Well he'll be coming out in a minute and he'll get that bar 
And he'll go around and beat on my tires
You know for two pints of diesel I'd have a flat on the inside dual
Ha that fixed him I never did like the way he drives anyhow
Thainks he's God's gift to waitresses he never gives 'em a tip
Well I know what he's gonna do now he's gonna take out 
The tape cartridge of Back Owens and play it again
I don't know why he don't get a Merle Haggard tape


----------



## otter

(I wouldn't be surprised if this is a repeat..on the all time list).

We skipped the light fandango
turned cartwheels cross the floor.
I was feeling kind of sea sick,
the crowd called out for more.
The room was humming harder
as the ceiling flew away.
When we called out for another drink
the waiter brought a tray.

And so it was that later
as the miller told his tale
that her face at first just ghostly
turned a whiter shade of pale.

She said there is no reason
and the truth is plain to see,
that I wandered through my playing cards
would not let her be.
One of sixteen vestal virgins
who were leaving for the coast
and although my eyes were open
they might just as well been closed.

And so it was that later
as the miller told his tale
that her face at first just ghostly
turned a whiter shade of pale.

And so it was that later ...


----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> East bound and down, loaded up and truckin',


Smokey, the Bandit, and Kyle


----------



## morganj614

*Twilight Zone*

Somewhere in a lonely hotelroom
there’s a guy starting to realize
That he’s eternal fate has turn it's back on him
And it's two a.m.
It's two a.m. the fear has gone
I'm sitting here waitin' the gun still warm
Maybe my connection is tired of taken chances
Yeah there's a storm on the loose sirenes in my head
I'm wrapped up in silence all circuits are dead
I cannot decode my whole life spins into a frenzy
Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse
Feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go
Now that I've gone too far
Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse
Feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go
Now that I've gone too far
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
I'm falling down a spiral destination unknown
A double crossed Messenger all alone
I can't get no connection I can't get through
Where are you
Well the night weighs heavy on his guilty mind
This far from the borderline
And when the hitman comes
He knows damn well he has been cheated
Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse
Feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go
Now that I've gone too far
Help I'm steppin' into the twilight zone
The place is a madhouse
Feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go
Now that I've gone too far
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
Soon you will come to know
When the bullet hits the bone


----------



## virgovictoria

Norah Jones - "Long Way Home"

Well I stumbled in the darkness
I'm lost and alone
Though I said I'd go before us
And show the way back home
IS there a light up ahead
I can't hold onto very long
Forgive me pretty baby but I always take the long way home

Money's just something you throw
Off the back of a train
Got a handful of lightening
A hat full of rain
And I know that I said
I'd never do it again
And I love you pretty baby but I always take the long way home

I put food on the table
And roof overhead
But I'd trade it all tomorrow
For The highway instead
Watch your back if I should tell you
Loves the only thing I've ever known
One thing for sure pretty baby I always take the long way home

You know I love you baby
More than the whole wide world
You are my woman
I know you are my pearl
Let's go out past the party lights
We can finally be alone
Come with me and we can take the long way home
Come with me, together we can take the long way home
Come with me, together we can take the long way home


----------



## virgovictoria

Don Henley - "Boys of Summer"
Nobody on the road
Nobody on the beach
I feel it in the air
The summer's out of reach
Empty lake, empty streets
The sun goes down alone
I'm drivin' by your house
Though I know you're not at home

But I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin' in the sun
You got your hair combed back and your sunglasses on, baby
And I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone

I never will forget those nights
I wonder if it was a dream
Remember how you made me crazy?
Remember how I made you scream
Now I don't understand what happened to our love
But babe, I'm gonna get you back
I'm gonna show you what I'm made of

I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin' in the sun
I see you walkin' real slow and you're smilin' at everyone
I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone

Out on the road today, I saw a DEADHEAD sticker on a Cadillac
A little voice Inside my head said, "Don't look back. You can never look back."
I thought I knew what love was
What did I know?
Those days are gone forever
I should just let them go but-

I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin' in the sun
You got that top pulled down and that radio on, baby
And I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone

I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin' in the sun
You got that hair slicked back and those Wayfarers on, baby
I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone


----------



## virgovictoria

John Waite - "Missing You"

Everytime I think of you, I always catch my breath
And I'm still standing here, and you're miles away
And I'm wonderin' why you left
And there's a storm that's raging through my frozen heart tonight

I hear your name in certain circles, and it always makes me smile
I spend my time thinkin' about you, and it's almost driving me wild
And there's a heart that's breaking down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all since you've been gone away
I ain't missing you, no matter what I might say

There's a message in the wire, and I'm sending you this signal tonight
You don't know how desperate I've become
And it looks like I'm losing this fight
In your world I have no meaning, though I'm trying hard to understand
And it's my heart that's breaking down this long distance line tonight

Chorus:
I ain't missing you at all since you've been gone away
I ain't missing you, no matter what my friends say

And there's a message that I'm sending out, like a telegraph to your soul
And if I can't bridge this distance, stop this heartbreak overload

(chorus)

I ain't missing you, I ain't missing you, I can lie to myself

And there's a storm that's raging through my frozen heart tonight

(chorus)

Ain't missing you, I ain't missing you
I ain't missing you, I can lie to myself
Ain't missing you, I ain't missing you
I ain't missing you, I ain't missing you
I ain't missing you, I ain't missing you, ain't missing you, oh no
No matter what my friends might say, I ain't missing you...


----------



## virgovictoria

Staind - "It's Been A While"

It’s been a while
Since I could...
Hold my head up high
It’s been a while
Since I first saw you
It’s been a while
Since I could stand
On my own two feet again
And it’s been a while
Since I could call you

And everything I can remember
As f#cked up as it all may seem
Consequences that I’ve rendered
Have stretched myself beyond my means

It’s been a while
Since I could say
That I wasn’t addicted
It’s been a while
Since I could say
I loved myself as well and...
It’s been a while
Since I’ve gone and f#cked things up
Just like I always do
It’s been a while
But all that #### seems to disappear when I’m with you

And everything I can remember
As f#cked up as it all may seem
Consequences that I’ve rendered
Gone and f#cked things up again... again

Why must I feel this way? 
Just make this go away
Just one more peaceful day
But then I go an f#ck things up again

It’s been a while
Since I could...
Look at myself straight
It’s been a while
Since I said I’m sorry
It’s been a while
Since I’ve seen the way
The candles light your face
It’s been a while
But I can still
Remember just the way you taste

Everything I can remember
As f#cked up as it all may seem
To me... I know this pain
Can I blame this on my father? 
He did the best he could for me

It’s been a while
Since I could...
Hold my head up high
It’s been a while
Since I said I’m sorry


----------



## virgovictoria

Jane's Addiction - "Jane Says"

Jane says 
I'm done with Sergio 
He treats me like a ragdoll 
She hides
The television 
Says I don't owe him nothing, 
But if he comes back again 
Tell him to wait right here for me
Or just
Try again tomorrow
I'm gonna kick tomorrow
Gonna kick tomorrow

Jane says 
Have you seen my wig around? 
I feel naked without it
She knows 
They all want her to go 
But that's O.K. man
She dont like them anyway 
Jane says 
She's goin away to spain
When she gets my money saved
I'm gonna start tomorrow
I'm gonna kick tomorrow
Gonna kick tomorrow

She gets mad
Starts to cry 
She takes a swing but
She cant hit
She don't mean no harm 
She just don't know
What else to do about it

Jane goes
To the store at 8:00
She walk up on St. Andrews 
She waits
And gets her dinner there 
She pulls her dinner
From her pocket
Jane says 
I've never been in love
I don't know what it is 
Only knows if someone wants her
I want them if they want me
I only know they want me

She gets mad
And she starts to cry
She takes a swing man
She cant hit!
She don't mean no harm 
She just dont know
What else to do about it

Jane says
Jane says


----------



## virgovictoria

Santana with ?? - "Put Your Lights On"

Hey now all you sinners
Put your lights on put your lights on
Hey now all you lovers
Put your lights on put your lights on

Hey now all you killers
Put your lights on put your lights on
Hey now all you children
Leave your lights on you better leave your lights on

Cause there’s a monster living under my bed
Whispering in my ear
There’s an angel with a hand on my head
She say I’ve got nothing to fear

There’s a darkness deep in my soul
I still got a purpose to serve
So let your light shine into my hole
God don’t let me lose my nerve
Lose my nerve

Hey now hey now hey now hey now
Wo oh hey now hey now hey now hey now

Hey now all you sinners
Put your lights on put your lights on
Hey now all you children
Leave your lights on you better leave your lights on

Because there’s a monster living under my bed
Whispering in my ear
There’s an angel with a hand on my head
She say’s I’ve got nothing to fear
La ill aha ill allah
We all shine like stars
We all shine like stars
Then we fade away


----------



## virgovictoria

New Order - "Bizarre Love Triangle"

Every time I think of you
I feel shot right through with a bolt of blue
It’s no problem of mine
But it’s a problem I find
Living a life that I can’t leave behind
But there’s no sense in telling me
The wisdom of the fool won’t set you free
But that’s the way that it goes
And it’s what nobody knows
Well every day my confusion grows

Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I’m waiting for that final moment
You say the words that I can’t say

I feel fine and I feel good
I’m feeling like I never should
Whenever I get this way
I just don’t know what to say
Why can’t we be ourselves like we were yesterday
I’m not sure what this could mean
I don’t think you’re what you seem
I do admit to myself
That if I hurt someone else
Then I’ll never see just what we’re meant to be

Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I’m waiting for that final moment
You say the words that I can’t say


----------



## virgovictoria

*Todays Theme Has Been Brought To You By "Something for Everyone"*

Kermit the Frog - "The Rainbow Connection"

Why are there so many
Songs about rainbows
And what's on the other side
Rainbows are visions
But only illusions
And rainbows have nothing to hide
So we've been told and some choose to
Believe it
I know they're wrong wait and see

Someday we'll find it
The Rainbow Connection
The lovers, the dreamers and me

Who said that every wish
Would be heard and answered
When wished on the morning star
Somebody thought of that
And someone believed it
And look what its done so far
What's so amazing
That keeps us star gazing
What do we think we might see

Someday we'll find it
That Rainbow Connection
The lovers, the dreamers and me

all of us under its spell
we know that it's probably magic.

Have you been half asleep
And have you heard voices
I've heard them calling my name
Is this the sweet sound
That calls the young sailors
The voice might be one and the same
I've heard it too many times to ignore it
it's something that I'm supposed to be

Someday we'll find it
The Rainbow Connection
The lovers, the dreamers and me


----------



## virgovictoria

System of a Down - "Aerials"

Life is a waterfall
We’re one in the river
And one again after the fall
Swimming through the void
We hear the word
We lose ourselves
But we find it all....
Cause we are the ones that want to play
Always want to go
But you never want to stay
And we are the ones that want to choose
Always want to play
But you never want to lose
Aerials, in the sky
When you lose small mind
You free your life
Life is a waterfall
We drink from the river
Then we turn around and put up our walls
Swimming through the void
We hear the word
We lose ourselves
But we find it all...
Cause we are the ones that want to play
Always want to go
But you never want to stay
And we are the ones that want to choose
Always want to play
But you never want to lose
Aerials, in the sky
When you lose small mind
You free your life
Aerials, so up high
When you free your eyes eternal prize
Aerials, in the sky
When you lose small mind
You free your life
Aerials, so up high
When you free your eyes eternal prize


----------



## Agee

*Phoebe Snow Poetry Man*

[size=-1]You make me laugh
Cause your eyes they light the night
They look right through me
You bashful boy
You're hiding something sweet
Please give it to me yeah, to me 

Talk to me some more
You don't have to go
You're the Poetry Man
You make things all rhyme 

You are a genie
All I ask for is your smile
Each time I rub the lamp
When I am with you
I have a giggling teen-age crush
Then I'm a sultry vamp 

Talk to me some more
You don't have to go
You're the Poetry Man
You make things all right 

So once again
It's time to say so long
And so recall the cull of life
You're going home now
Home's that place somewhere you go each day
To see your wife 

Talk to me some more
You don't have to go
You're the Poetry Man
You make things all rhyme[/size]


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Phoebe Snow Poetry Man*
> 
> [size=-1]
> 
> 
> You're the Poetry Man
> You make things all rhyme
> 
> [/size]


----------



## Agee

Raven hair and ruby lips 
sparks fly from her finger tips 
Echoed voices in the night 
she's a restless spirit on an endless flight 
wooo hooo witchy woman, see how 
high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman she got 
the moon in her eye 
She held me spellbound in the night 
dancing shadows and firelight 
crazy laughter in another 
room and she drove herself to madness 
with a silver spoon 
woo hoo witchy woman see how high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman she got the moon in her eye 
Well I know you want a lover, 
let me tell your brother, she's been sleeping 
in the Devil's bed. 
And there's some rumors going round 
someone's underground 
she can rock you in the nighttime 
'til your skin turns red 
woo hoo witchy woman 
see how high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman 
she got the moon in her eye


----------



## virgovictoria

Santana w/Dido - "Feels Like Fire"

I’m telling you it’s over
Now there’s an angel
Holding me
My way’s easy
Even if you’re fallen
Oh you’re struggling
There’s still beauty
In what we do

So que sera
Let’s go sailing on
There’s a wise man
In every fool

Chorus
I say come back
Come in from the cold
Into the warm
I feel like fire
Guiding you back home
As darkness falls

So everyone stands in line
Cos they wanna stay alive
To wait alone
No dog no bone
And then you find it’s over
Still it tears your heart
To slip away
From the crowd

But if you have
What it takes
To return to where
All the world
Knows your name
Then que sera
Let’s go sailing on
There’s a wise man
In every fool

Chorus
I say come back
Come in from the cold
Into the warm
I feel like fire
Guiding you back home
As darkness falls

So everyone stands in line
Cos they wanna stay alive
To wait alone
No dog no bone
And then you find it’s over
Still it tears your heart
To slip away
From the crowd

But if you have
What it takes
To return to where
All the world
Knows your name
Then que sera
Let’s go sailing on
There’s a wise man
In every fool

Chorus
I say come back
Come in from the cold
Into the warm
I feel like fire
Guiding you back home
As darkness falls

I say come home
Leave it all behind
And settle down
I feel my love
Can give me what I want
For all time


----------



## virgovictoria

Bob Marley - "Three Little Birds"

Don’t worry about a thing,
’cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin’: don’t worry about a thing,
’cause every little thing gonna be all right!

Rise up this mornin’,
Smiled with the risin’ sun,
Three little birds
Pitch by my doorstep
Singin’ sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin’, (this is my message to you-ou-ou

Singin’: don’t worry ’bout a thing,
’cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin’: don’t worry (don’t worry) ’bout a thing,
’cause every little thing gonna be all right!

Rise up this mornin’,
Smiled with the risin’ sun,
Three little birds
Pitch by my doorstep
Singin’ sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin’, this is my message to you-ou-ou:

Singin’: don’t worry about a thing, worry about a thing, oh!
Every little thing gonna be all right. don’t worry!
Singin’: don’t worry about a thing - I won’t worry!
’cause every little thing gonna be all right.

Singin’: don’t worry about a thing,
’cause every little thing gonna be all right - I won’t worry!
Singin’: don’t worry about a thing,
’cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin’: don’t worry about a thing, oh no!
’cause every little thing gonna be all right!


----------



## Agee

*Old Santana, Lyrics don't do justice, of how this song jams*

Well I told you `bout your attitude
And it didn’t do me any good
Cause you took your love away
Left me here alone with all this lonely heartache.

There are places I remember
Where the ladies still are tender
Against you they can’t compare
Baby we’ve just got to get it back together.

All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you.

I just got to get it through to you
That my loving heart is ever true
Please come back to where you belong
Girl you got to know I’ll never do you wrong.

All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you.
Yeah you.
Oh oh.

All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you.

Well I told you `bout your attitude
And it didn’t do me any good
`cause you took your love away.

All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you
You!


----------



## virgovictoria

Cast/Chicago (movie) - "All That Jazz"

[velma]
Come on babe
Why don’t we paint the town? 
And all that jazz

I’m gonna rouge my knees
And roll my stockings down
And all that jazz

Start the car
I know a whoopee spot
Where the gin is cold
But the piano’s hot

It’s just a noisy hall
Where there’s a nightly brawl
And all
That
Jazz

Slick your hair
And wear your buckle shoes
And all that jazz

I hear that father dip
Is gonna blow the blues
And all that jazz

Hold on, hon
We’re gonna bunny hug
I bought some aspirin
Down at united drug
I case you shake apart
And want a brand new start
To do that-

[velma and company]
Jazz

[company]
Skidoo!

[velma]
And all that jazz

[company]
Hotcha!
Whoopee!

[velma]
And all that jazz

[company]
Ha! ha! ha!

It’s just a noisy hall
Where there’s a nightly brawl

[all]
And all that jazz

[casely (spoken)]
Listen, your husband ain’t home, is he? 

[velma (spoken)]
No, her husband is not at home.

Find a flask
We’re playing fast and loose

[all]
And all that jazz

[velma]
Right up here
Is where I store the juice

[all]
And all that jazz

[velma]
Come on, babe
We’re gonna brush the sky
I bet you luck lindy
Never flew so high
’cause in the stratosphere
How could he lend an ear
To all that jazz? 

[company]
Oh, you’re gonna see your sheba shimmy shake

[velma]
And all that jazz

[company]
Oh, she’s gonna shimmy ’till her garters break

[velma]
And all that jazz

[company]
Show her where to park her girdle
Oh, her mother’s blood’d curdle
If she’d hear her baby’s queer
For all that jazz

[velma]
And all that jazz
Come on, babe
Why don’t we paint
The town? 
And all that jazz

[company]
Oh, you’re gonna see
Your
Sheba
Shimmy shake
And all that jazz

[velma]
I’m gonna
Rouge my knees
And roll my
Stockings down
And all that jazz

[company]
Oh
She’s gonna shimmy
’till her garters
Break
And all that jazz

[velma]
Start the car
I know a whoopee spot
Where the gin is cold
But the piano’s hot
It’s just a noisy hall
Where there’s a nightly brawl
And all that jazz

[company]
Show her where to
Park her girdle
Oh, her mother’s blood’d
Curdle
If she’d hear
Her baby’s queer
For all that jazz

[roxie (spoken)]
So that’s it, huh fred? 

[casely (spoken)]
Yeah, I’m afraid so, roxie.

[roxie (spoken)]
Oh, fred...

[girls (spoken)]
Oh, fred...

[casely (spoken)]
Yeah? 

[roxie (spoken)]
Nobody walks out on me.

[casely (spoken)]
Sweetheart-

[roxie (spoken)]
Oh, don’t sweetheart me,
You son-of-a-#####!

[company]
Hotcha!
Whoopee!
Jazz!

[roxie (spoken)]
Oh, I gotta pee!

[velma]
No, I’m no one’s wife
But, oh, I love my life
And all that jazz!

[company]
That jazz!


----------



## Agee

Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta:
There was a buffalo soldier in the heart of america,
Stolen from africa, brought to america,
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival.

I mean it, when I analyze the stench -
To me it makes a lot of sense:
How the dreadlock rasta was the buffalo soldier,
And he was taken from africa, brought to america,
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival.

Said he was a buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta -
Buffalo soldier in the heart of america.

If you know your history,
Then you would know where you coming from,
Then you wouldn’t have to ask me,
Who the ’eck do I think I am.

I’m just a buffalo soldier in the heart of america,
Stolen from africa, brought to america,
Said he was fighting on arrival, fighting for survival;
Said he was a buffalo soldier win the war for america.

Dreadie, woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy,
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy!
Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy,
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy!
Buffalo soldier troddin’ through the land, wo-ho-ooh!
Said he wanna ran, then you wanna hand,
Troddin’ through the land, yea-hea, yea-ea.

Said he was a buffalo soldier win the war for america;
Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta,
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival;
Driven from the mainland to the heart of the caribbean.

Singing, woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy,
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy!
Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy,
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy!

Troddin’ through san juan in the arms of america;
Troddin’ through jamaica, a buffalo soldier# -
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival:
Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta.

Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy,
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy!
Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy,
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy! /fadeout/


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta:


----------



## virgovictoria

G. Love & Special Sauce - "Baby's Got Sauce" (Love this song  )

Cooling out cooling out
Waiting form my lady got the special sauce that’s why she’s my baby my baby
My baby
And of course I’ll do anything for her anything she wants
It’s sure honey sure
Got a sharp mouth a sharp tongue gimme gimme gimme some
Don’t take to that gimme gimme none
You got to work desere it earn it to own it
Once you got never ever going to leave it alone don’t take wise cracking or
Forgetting never been stood up
She does the stepping

My baby got sauce
Your baby ain’t sweet like mine
She got sauce
Your baby ain’t sweet like mine
She got sauce...

That’s some funky lemonade you got going there babe
Is it special for me
Did you make it today
I’ll always stop by if you like me to
I’ll do anything that you could ever want for me to do
A kis for some of this
A smile and it’s done
Miss I’m your mister
My sister’s your sister
My mother’s your mother father’s your father
It all started when I kissed her it was love at first sight
Better when it started
I ain’t broken hearted but baby
I need some time alone with the crew to do the stupid things that we used to do
Upon this she dropped me
With a frying pan
This is love I’m not gonna leave it

My baby’s got sauce
Your baby ain’t sweet like mine

My baby’s got sauc eand of course as a matter of course she does what she
Wants to cause she’s the boss
Please don’t tell my friends about the situation
They think I’m on some extended vacation
I don’t get out to see my boys anymore
Only time I leave the house is to go to the store for what she wants what she
Wants what she wants me for
What could she want this time
I’m all hers
She ain’t even hardly mine
Believe me what she do at night I don’t know
I could guess it ain’t right
She got me waiting comes in late and I’m trying not to raise my voice
Negotiating it
She’ll win the argument
Shouldn’t even started it I’m broken hearted I can’t be parted
I need a taste
So I count my loss mmmmm

My baby got sauce


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh, come on, come on, come on, come on!
> 
> Didn’t I make you feel like you were the only man —yeah!
> Didn’t I give you nearly everything that a woman possibly can ?
> Honey, you know I did!
> And each time I tell myself that I, well I think I’ve had enough,
> But I’m gonna show you, baby, that a woman can be tough.
> 
> I want you to come on, come on, come on, come on and take it,
> Take it!
> Take another little piece of my heart now, baby!




I had this on a notepad to find and post on here!


----------



## Agee

It’s a little bit funny this feeling inside
I’m not one of those who can easily hide
I don’t have much money but boy if I did
I’d buy a big house where we both could live

If I was a sculptor, but then again, no
Or a man who makes potions in a traveling show
I know it’s not much but it’s the best I can do
My gift is my song and this one’s for you

And you can tell everybody this is your song
It may be quite simple but now that it’s done
I hope you don’t mind
I hope you don’t mind that I put down in words
How wonderful life is while you’re in the world

I sat on the roof and kicked off the moss
Well a few of the verses well they’ve got me quite cross
But the sun’s been quite kind while I wrote this song
It’s for people like you that keep it turned on

So excuse me forgetting but these things I do
You see I’ve forgotten if they’re green or they’re blue
Anyway the thing is what I really mean
Yours are the sweetest eyes I’ve ever seen


----------



## virgovictoria

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_9_7.gif' alt='Crying Into Tissue' border=0></a>


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> When you’re weary, feeling small,
> When tears are in your eyes, I will dry them all;


Classic


----------



## Agee

Since we're into tissue grabbing    

*Amazing grace! How sweet the sound
	That saved a wretch like me.
	I once was lost, but now am found,
	Was blind, but now I see.

	'Twas grace that taught my heart to fear,
	And grace my fears relieved.
	How precious did that grace appear
	The hour I first believed.

	Through many dangers, toils and snares
	I have already come;
	'Tis grace hath brought me safe thus far
	And grace will lead me home.

	The Lord has promised good to me
	His word my hope secures;
	He will my shield and portion be,
	As long as life endures.

	Yea, when this flesh and heart shall fail,
	and mortal life shall cease,
	I shall possess within the veil,
	A life of joy and peace.

	When we've been there ten thousand years
	Bright shining as the sun,
	We've no less days to sing God's praise
	Than when we've first begun.

*


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Girl, you really got me now
> You got me so I don’t know what I’m doin’
> Girl, you really got me now
> You got me so I can’t sleep at night
> 
> Girl, you really got me now
> You got me so I don’t know where I’m goin’, yeah
> Oh girl, you really got me now
> You got me so I can’t sleep at night
> 
> You really got me
> You really got me
> You really got me
> 
> Please, don’t ever let me be
> I only wanna be by your side
> Please, don’t ever let me be
> I only wanna be by your side
> 
> Girl, you really got me now
> You got me so I don’t know what I’m doin’, yeah
> Oh yeah, you really got me now
> Got me so I can’t sleep at night
> 
> You really got me
> You really got me
> You really got me
> Oh no, no, ah
> 
> Girl, you really got me now
> You got me so I don’t know what I’m doin’
> Ah girl, you really got me now
> You got me so I can’t sleep at night
> 
> Girl, you really got me now
> You got me so I don’t know where I’m goin’, yeah
> Oh yeah, you really got me now
> Got me so I can’t sleep at night
> 
> You really got me
> You really got me
> You really got me
> Oh oh oh


----------



## Kyle

Down in the valley, valley so low
Hang your head over, hear the wind blow
Hear the wind blow, dear, hear the wind blow
Hang your head over, hear the wind blow.

Roses love sunshine, violets love dew
Angels in heaven know I love you
Know I love you, dear, know I love you
Angels in heaven, know I love you.

Writing this letter, containing three lines
Answer my question, "Will you be mine?"
"Will you be mine, dear, will you be mine?"
Answer my question, "Will you be mine?" 

Down in the valley, valley so low
Hang your head over, hear the wind blow
Hear the wind blow, dear, hear the wind blow
Hang your head over, hear the wind blow.

Hang your head over, hear the wind blow.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Forget it... how bout some Todd...


Hello, it’s me
I’ve thought about us for a long, long time
Maybe I think too much but something’s wrong
There’s something here that doesn’t last too long
Maybe I shouldn’t think of you as mine

Seeing you
Or seeing anything as much as I do you
I take for granted that you’re always there
I take for granted that you just don’t care
Sometimes I can’t help seeing all the way through

It’s important to me that you know you are free
’cause I never want to make you change for me

Think of me
You know that I’d be with you if I could
I’ll come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile
And spend the night if you think I should


----------



## Agee

Leroy, boy, is that you? 
I thought your post-hangin’ days were through,
Sunk-in eyes and full of sighs,
Tell no lies, you get wise,
I tell you now we’re gonna pull you through,
There’s only one thing left that we can do.

We gotta get you a woman,
It’s like nothin’ else to make you feel sure you’re alive.
We gotta get you a woman,
We better get walkin’, we’re wastin’ time talkin’ now.

Leroy, boy, you’re my friend
You say how and I’ll say when
Come and meet me down the street
Take a seat, it’s my treat
You may not ever get this chance again
That empty feeling’s just about to end.

Talkin’ ’bout life and what it means to you,
It don’t mean nothin’ if it don’t run through
I got one thing to say, you know it’s true
You got to find some time to get this thing together.

Talkin’ ’bout things about that special one
They may be stupid but they sure are fun
I’ll give it to you while we’re on the run
Because we ain’t got time to get this thing together, ’cause we
Got to get together with a woman who has been around,
One who knows better than to let you down,
Let’s hope there’s still one left in this whole town,
And that she’ll take some time to get this thing together.

We gotta get you a woman
And when we’re through with you,
We’ll get me one too.


----------



## virgovictoria

James Taylor - "Fire and Rain"

Just yesterday morning they let me know you were gone
Susanne the plans they made put an end to you
I walked out this morning and I wrote down this song
I just can’t remember who to send it to

I’ve seen fire and I’ve seen rain
I’ve seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I’ve seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I’d see you again

Won’t you look down upon me, jesus
You’ve got to help me make a stand
You’ve just got to see me through another day
My body’s aching and my time is at hand
And I won’t make it any other way

Oh, I’ve seen fire and I’ve seen rain
I’ve seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I’ve seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I’d see you again

Been walking my mind to an easy time my back turned towards the sun
Lord knows when the cold wind blows it’ll turn your head around
Well, there’s hours of time on the telephone line to talk about things
To come
Sweet dreams and flying machines in pieces on the ground

Oh, I’ve seen fire and I’ve seen rain
I’ve seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I’ve seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I’d see you, baby, one more time again, now

Thought I’d see you one more time again
There’s just a few things coming my way this time around, now
Thought I’d see you, thought I’d see you fire and rain, now


----------



## virgovictoria

James Taylor - "Steamroller"

Well, I’m a steamroller, baby
I’m bound to roll all over you
Yes, I’m a steamroller now, baby
I’m bound to roll all over you
I’m gonna inject your soul with some sweet rock ’n roll
And shoot you full of rhythm and blues

Well, I’m a cement mixer
A churning urn of burning funk
Yes, I’m a cement mixer for you, baby
A churning urn of burning funk
Well, I’m a demolition derby (yeah)
A hefty hunk of steaming junk

Now, I’m a napalm bomb, baby
Just guaranteed to blow your mind
Yeah, I’m a napalm bomb for you, baby
Oh, guaranteed, just guaranteed to blow your mind
And if I can’t have your love for my own (now)
Sweet child, won’t be nothing left behind
It seems how lately, baby
Got a bad case steamroller blues


----------



## virgovictoria

Dwight Yokam - "Little Sister"

Chorus:
Little sister don’t you, little sister don’t you
Little sister don’t you kiss me once or twice
Tell me that it’s nice and then you run
Yeah, yeah, little sister don’t do what your big sister done

You know I dated your big sister’
Oh, I took her to a show
I went for some candy
Along came jim dandy
And they slipped right out the door

Chorus:
Little sister don’t you, little sister don’t you
Little sister don’t you kiss me once or twice
Tell me that it’s nice and then you run
Yeah, little sister don’t do what your big sister done

I used to pull down on your pigtails
Hey girl, and pinch your turned up nose
Oh, but baby you been growin’
And lately it’s been showin’
From your head down to your toes

Chorus:
Little sister don’t you, little sister don’t you
Little sister don’t you kiss me once or twice
Tell me that it’s nice and then you run
Yeah, little sister don’t do what your big sister done

Every time I see your sister
Lord, she’s with somebody new
Aw, she’s mean and she’s evil
Like a little ol’ boll weevil
Guess I’ll try my luck with you

Chorus:
Little sister don’t you, little sister don’t you
Little sister don’t you kiss me once or twice
Tell me that it’s nice and then you run
Hey, little sister don’t you do what your big sister done
Well, little sister don’t you do what your big sister done
Aw, little sister don’t you do what your big sister done


----------



## virgovictoria

Rickie Lee Jones - "Chuck E.s in Love"
How come he don't come and p.i.p. with me
Down at the meter no more?
How come he turn off the t.v.
And he hang that sign on the door?
We call and we call 'How come?' we say
What could make a boy behave this way?
He learn all of the lines, and every time he
don't suffer when he talk
And it's true! It's true! He sure is aquired a
cool and inspired sorta jazz when he walk
Where's his jacket and his old blue jeans?
If this ain't healthy is it some kinda clean?

I think Chuck E's in love

I don't believe what you're saying to me
This is something I gotta see Is he here?
Look in the poolhall Is he here?
Look in the drugstore Is he here?
No, he don't come here no more

I'll tell you what I saw him
He was sittin' us down at the Pantages
And whatever is that he got up his sleeve
I hope it isn't contagious
What's her name? Is that her there?
Christ, I think he's even combed his hair!
Is that her? What's her name?
Oh, it's never going to be same.
But that's not her
I know what's wrong--
Chuck E's in love with the little girl who's singing this song
Chuck E's in love with me


----------



## virgovictoria

Duran Duran - "Rio"

Moving on the floor now babe you're a bird of paradise

Cherry ice cream smile I suppose it's very nice

With a step to your left and a flick to the right you catch that mirror way out west

You know you're something special and you look like you're the best



Her name is Rio and she dances on the sand

Just like that river twisting through a dusty land

And when she shines she really shows you all she can

Oh Rio, Rio dance across the Rio Grande



I've seen you on the beach and I've seen you on TV

Two of a billion stars it means so much to me

Like a birthday or a pretty view

But then I'm sure that you know it's just for you



Her name is Rio and she dances on the sand

Just like that river twisting through a dusty land

And when she shines she really shows you all she can

Oh Rio, Rio dance across the Rio Grande



Hey now woo look at that did she nearly run you down

At the end of the drive the lawmen arrive

You make me feel alive, alive alive

I'll take my chance cause luck is on my side or something

I know what you're thinking I tell you something I know what you're thinking



Her name is Rio and she dances on the sand

Just like that river twists across a dusty land

And when she shines she really shows you all she can

Oh Rio, Rio dance across the Rio Grand

Her name is Rio she don't need to understand

And I might find her if I'm looking like I can

Oh Rio, Rio hear them shout across the land

From mountains in the north down to the Rio Grande

Do do do do do do do do do do do do do do do do do do do do do do


----------



## virgovictoria

Jimmy Eat World - "The Middle"

Hey, don't write yourself off yet
It's only in your head you feel left out or
looked down on.
Just try your best, try everything you can.
And don't you worry what they tell themselves when you're away.
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the
ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything
(everything) will be alright (alright).
Hey, you know they're all the same.
You know you're doing better on your own, so don't buy in.
Live right now.
Yeah, just be yourself.
It doesn't matter if it's good enough for someone else.
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the
ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything
(everything) will be alright (alright).
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the
ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything
(everything) will be alright (alright).
Hey, don't write yourself off yet.
It's only in your head you feel left out or
looked down on.
Just do your best, do everything you can.
And don't you worry what the bitter hearts are gonna say.
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the
ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything
(everything) will be alright (alright).
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the
ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything
(everything) will be alright (alright).


----------



## virgovictoria

Beatles - "Rocky Raccoon"    

Now somewhere in the black mountain hills of Dakota
There lived a young boy named Rocky Raccoon
And one day his woman ran off with another guy
Hit young Rocky in the eye Rocky didn't like that
He said I'm gonna get that boy
So one day he walked into town
Booked himself a room in the local saloon.

Rocky Raccoon checked into his room
Only to find Gideon's bible
Rocky had come equipped with a gun
To shoot off the legs of his rival
His rival it seems had broken his dreams
By stealing the girl of his fancy.
Her name was Magil and she called herself Lil
But everyone knew her as Nancy.
Now she and her man who called himself Dan
Were in the next room at the hoe down
Rocky burst in and grinning a grin
He said Danny boy this is a showdown
But Daniel was hot-he drew first and shot
And Rocky collapsed in the corner.

Now the doctor came in stinking of gin
And proceeded to lie on the table
He said Rocky you met your match
And Rocky said, Doc it's only a scratch
And I'll be better   I'll be better doc as soon as I am able.

Now Rocky Raccoon he fell back in his room 
Only to find Gideon's bible
Gideon checked out and he left it no doubt
To help with good Rocky's revival.


----------



## virgovictoria

*One of my All Time Favorites...*

Paul McCartney - "Maybe I'm Amazed"

Maybe I'm amazed at the way you love me all the time
Maybe I'm afraid of the way I love you
Maybe I'm amazed at the way you pulled me out of time
And hung me on a line
Maybe I'm amazed at the way I really need you
CHORUS:
Maybe I'm a man and maybe I'm a lonely man
Who's in the middle of something
That he doesn't really understand
Maybe I'm a man and maybe you're the only woman
Who could ever help me
Baby won't you help me understand
CHORUS
Maybe I'm amazed at the way you're with me all the time
Maybe I'm afraid of the way I leave you
Maybe I'm amazed at the way you help me sing my song
You right me when I'm wrong
Maybe I'm amazed at the way I really need you
CHORUS


----------



## AMP

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Jimmy Eat World - "The Middle"



I love when my friend's band does this one - their bass player sings it, and it sounds like the original!


----------



## AMP

kwillia said:
			
		

>


Johnny Cash's version of this makes me bawl my eyes out.


----------



## AMP

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sally called when she got the word,
> She said, I suppose you've heard about Alice
> Well, I rushed to the window, and I looked outside
> I could hardly believe my eyes
> As a big limousine rolled up into Alice's drive
> 
> 
> Don't know why she's leaving, or where she's gonna go
> I guess she's got her reasons but I just don't want to know
> 'cos for twenty-four years I've been living next door to Alice
> Twenty-four years just waiting for the chance
> To tell her how I feel and maybe get a second glance
> Now I've got to get used to not living next door to Alice
> 
> No I'll never get used to not living next door to Alice



ALICE? Who the f### is ALICE!


----------



## AMP

Moving forward using all my breath 
Making love to you was never second best 
I saw the world crashing all around your face 
Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace 

I'll stop the world and melt with you 
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
There's nothing you and I won't do 
I'll stop the world and melt with you 

(You should know better) 
Dream of better lives the kind which never hate 
(You should see why) 
Dropped in the state of imaginary grace 
(You should know better) 
I made a pilgrimage to save this humans race 
(You should see why) 
WIthout comprehending the race has long gone by 

(I'll stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 
(I'll stop the world) You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
(Let's stop the world) There's nothing you and I won't do 
(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 

The future's open wide 

(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 
(Let's stop the world) I've seen some changes but it's getting better all the time 
(Let's stop the world) There's nothing you and I won't do 
(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 

The future's open wide 

hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 

I'll stop the world and melt with you 
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
There's nothing you and I won't do 
I'll stop the world and melt with you 
I'll stop the world and melt with you I'll stop the world and melt with you


----------



## morganj614

*ahhchaa chaa, I got a million of em!*

Verse:
What is that haunt -ing re -frain that you hear in the air? 
Here and there, ev -'ry where, 
It's just a beau -ti -ful strain that keeps taunt -ing my brain con -stant -ly, 
It's my mel -o -dy it's my sy -pho -ny. 

Chorus:
Ink -A Dink -Doo, A dink -a dee, A dink -a doo. 
Oh, what a tune for croon -ing 
Ink -A Dink -Doo, A dink a dee, A dink -a doo, 
It's got the whole world spoon -ing. 
Es -ki -mo bells up in Ice -land, Are ring -ing,
They've made their own Par -a -dise Land, Sing -ing 
Ink -A Dink -Doo, A dink -a dee, A dink -a doo, 
Simp -ly means Ink -A dink -A dee A dink -a doo.
_______


----------



## Kyle

looked out this morning and the sun was gone 
Turned on some music to start my day
I lost myself in a familiar song
I closed my eyes and I slipped away


It's more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
'till I see Marianne walk away
I see my Marianne walkin' away


So many people have come and gone
Their faces fade as the years go by
Yet I still recall as I wander on
as clear as the sun in the summer sky


It's more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
'till I see Marianne walk away
I see my Marianne walkin' away


When I'm tired and thinking cold
I hide in my music, forget the day
and dream of a girl I used to know
I closed my eyes and she slipped away
She slipped awa y. She slipped away. 

It's more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
'till I see Marianne walk away
I see my Marianne walkin' away


----------



## Kyle

Some things in life are bad
they can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse
When you're chewing on life's gristle
don't grumble, give a whistle
And this will help things turn out for the best
and...

Always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the bright side of life

If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing

When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle, that's the thing
and...

Always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the bright side of life

For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word
You must always face the curtain with a bow

Forget about your sin
Give the audience a grin
Enjoy it, it's your last chance anyhow

Always look on the bright side of death
Just before you draw your terminal breath

Life's a piece of ####
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true

You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughing as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you
and...

Always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the bright side of life
[repeat till end]

I mean, what have you got to lose?
You know, you've come from nothing,
you're going back to nothing!
What have you lost?
Nothing!


----------



## Kyle

It's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic
A kind of magic
One dream one soul one prize one goal
One golden glance of what should be
It's a kind of magic
One shaft of light that shows the way
No mortal man can win this day
It's a kind of magic
The bell that rings inside your mind
Is challenging the doors of time
It's a kind of magic
The waiting seems eternity
The day will dawn of sanity
Is this a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic
There can be only one
This rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be done
This flame that burns inside of me
I'm here in secret harmonies
It's a kind of magic
The bell that rings inside your mind
Is challenging the doors of time
It's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic
The rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be will soon be
Will soon be done
This is a kind of magic
There can be only one
This rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be done-done
Magic - it's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic
Magic magic magic magic
Ha ha ha it's magic
It's a kind of magic


----------



## Kyle

Oh it's so funny to be seeing you after so long, girl. 
And with the way you look I understand 
that you are not impressed. 
But I heard you let that little friend of mine 
take off your party dress. 
I'm not going to get too sentimental 
like those other sticky valentines, 
'cause I don't know if you've been loving somebody. 
I only know it isn't mine. 
Alison, I know this world is killing you. 
Oh, Alison, my aim is true. 

Well I see you've got a husband now. 
Did he leave your pretty fingers lying 
in the wedding cake? 
You used to hold him right in your hand. 
I'll bet he took all he could take. 
Sometimes I wish that I could stop you from talking 
when I hear the silly things that you say. 
I think somebody better put out the big light, 
cause I can't stand to see you this way. 

Alison, I know this world is killing you. 
Oh, Alison, my aim is true. 
my aim is true...


----------



## somdcrab

what in the f    ?


----------



## otter

Half a mile from the county fair
And the rain keep pourin' down
Me and Billy standin' there
With a silver half a crown
Hands are full of a fishin' rod
And the tackle on our backs
We just stood there gettin' wet
With our backs against the fence

Oh, the water
Oh, the water
Oh, the water
Hope it don't rain all day

And it stoned me to my soul
Stoned me just like Jelly Roll
And it stoned me
And it stoned me to my soul
Stoned me just like goin' home
And it stoned me

Then the rain let up and the sun came up
And we were gettin' dry
Almost let a pick-up truck nearly pass us by
So we jumped right in and the driver grinned
And he dropped us up the road
We looked at the swim and we jumped right in
Not to mention fishing poles

Oh, the water
Oh, the water
Oh, the water
Let it run all over me

And it stoned me to my soul
Stoned me just like Jelly Roll
And it stoned me
And it stoned me to my soul
Stoned me just like goin' home
And it stoned me

On the way back home we sang a song
But our throats were getting dry
Then we saw the man from across the road
With the sunshine in his eyes
Well he lived all alone in his own little home
With a great big gallon jar
There were bottles too, one for me and you
And he said Hey! There you are

Oh, the water
Oh, the water
Oh, the water
Get it myself from the mountain stream


----------



## Agee

You can take all the tea in china
Put it in a big brown bag for me
Sail right around the seven oceans
Drop it straight into the deep blue sea
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You can’t stop us on the road to freedom
You can’t keep us ’cause our eyes can see
Men with insight, men in granite
Knights in armor bent on chivalry
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You can’t stop us on the road to freedom
You can’t stop us ’cause our eyes can see
Men with insight, men in granite
Knights in armor intent on chivalry
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You know she’s alright
You know she’s alright with me
She’s alright, she’s alright (she’s an angel)

You can take all the tea in china
Put it in a big brown bag for me
Sail it right around the seven oceans
Drop it smack dab in the middle of the deep blue sea
Because she’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like the honey, baby, from the bee
She’s my baby, you know she’s alright.....

_A posting to the van mailing list may/96 notes the existence of a lost verse to this song, here transcribed from a performance on the van morrison in ireland concert video:

_There’s a rose pressed inside a bible
That she reads on the balcony
She’s sweet in slumber and I’ve got her number
For the beginning of the century.

_Van list member art siegel comments in nov/97 that I don’t think the rose in the Bible is a true ’lost verse’, but rather one that van added to his live performances years after the origin
Here is, though, a true ’lost verse’ which is in the original sheet music:
_
I’ll tell a tale of old manhattan
Adirondack bus to go
Standing waiting on my number
And my number’s gonna show.

_The dusty springfield cover version on the van morrison songbook cd has a variant of this:
_
I heard a tale of old manhattan
I’ve never been there but I want to go
Standing waiting on my number
And my number’s gonna show.


----------



## Agee

*K, I tried this with your name...  *



*The Name Game*
_Shirley Ellis_

The name game!

Shirley!  
Shirley, Shirley bo Birley Bonana fanna fo Firley 
Fee fy mo Mirley, Shirley!

Lincoln!  
Lincoln,  Lincoln bo Bincoln Bonana fanna fo Fincoln 
Fee fy mo Mincoln, Lincoln!

Come on everybody!
I say now let's play a game
I betcha I can make a rhyme out of anybody's name
The first letter of the name, I treat it like it wasn't there
But a B or an F or an M will appear
And then I say bo add a B then I say the name and Bonana fanna and a
fo
And then I say the name again with an F very plain 
and a fee fy and a mo
And then I say the name again with an M this time 
and there isn't any name that I can't rhyme

Arnold!  
Arnold, Arnold bo Barnold Bonana fanna fo Farnold 
Fee fy mo Marnold Arnold!

But if the first two letters are ever the same, 
I drop them both and say the name like 
Bob, Bob drop the B's Bo  ob  
For Fred, Fred drop the F's Fo red  
For Mary, Mary drop the M's Mo ary   
That's the only rule that is contrary.

Okay?  Now say Bo:  Bo 
Now Tony with a B:  Bony
Then Bonana fanna fo:  bonana fanna fo
Then you say the name again with an F very plain: Fony
Then a fee fy and a mo:  fee fy mo
Then you say the name again with an M this time: Mony
And there isn't any name that you can't rhyme

Every body do Tony!
Pretty good, let's do Billy!
Very good, let's do Marsha!
A little trick with Nick!
The name game


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

>


Gasm, Gasm, bo  Basm Bonana fanna fo, Fasm

Fee fy mo Masm, Gasm !


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> shave neck to toe



I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand
Walking through the streets of Soho in the rain
He was looking for a place called Lee Ho Fook's
Going to get himself a big dish of beef chow mein
Werewolves of London

If you hear him howling around your kitchen door
Better not let him in
Little old lady got mutilated late last night
Werewolves of London again
Werewolves of London

He's the hairy-handed gent who ran amuck in Kent
Lately he's been overheard in Mayfair
Better stay away from him
He'll rip your lungs out, Jim
I'd like to meet his tailor
Werewolves of London

Well, I saw Lon Chaney walking with the Queen
Doing the
I saw Lon Chaney, Jr. walking with the Queen
Doing the
I saw a werewolf drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's
His hair was perfect
Werewolves of London
Draw blood


----------



## virgovictoria

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_16.gif' alt='Blah Blah Blah' border=0></a>


----------



## JolietJake

The warden threw a party in the county jail.
The prison band was there and they began to wail.
The joint was jumpin' and the band began to swing.
You should've heard those knocked out jailbirds sing.
Let's rock, everybody, let's rock.
Everybody in the whole cell block 
was dancin' to the Jailhouse Rock.

Spider Murphy played the tenor saxophone,
Little Joe was blowin' on the slide trombone.
The drummer boy from Illinois went crash, boom, bang,
the whole rhythm section was the Purple Gang.
Let's rock, everybody, let's rock.
Everybody in the whole cell block 
was dancin' to the Jailhouse Rock.

Number forty-seven said to number three:
"You're the cutest jailbird I ever did see.
I sure would be delighted with your company,
come on and do the Jailhouse Rock with me."
Let's rock, everybody, let's rock.
Everybody in the whole cell block 
was dancin' to the Jailhouse Rock.

The sad sack was a sittin' on a block of stone
way over in the corner weepin' all alone.
The warden said, "Hey, buddy, don't you be no square.
If you can't find a partner use a wooden chair."
Let's rock, everybody, let's rock.
Everybody in the whole cell block 
was dancin' to the Jailhouse Rock.

Shifty Henry said to Bugs, "For Heaven's sake,
no one's lookin', now's our chance to make a break."
Bugsy turned to Shifty and he said, "Nix nix,
I wanna stick around a while and get my kicks."
Let's rock, everybody, let's rock.
Everybody in the whole cell block 
was dancin' to the Jailhouse Rock.


----------



## JolietJake

I hear the train a comin'; it's rollin' 'round the bend,
And I ain't seen the sunshine since I don't know when.
I'm stuck at Folsom Prison and time keeps draggin' on.
But that train keeps rollin' on down to San Antone.

When I was just a baby, my mama told me, "Son,
Always be a good boy; don't ever play with guns."
But I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die.
When I hear that whistle blowin' I hang my head and cry.

I bet there's rich folk eatin' in a fancy dining car.
They're prob'ly drinkin' coffee and smokin' big cigars,
But I know I had it comin', I know I can't be free,
But those people keep a movin', and that's what tortures me.

Well, if they freed me from this prison, if that railroad train was mine,
I bet I'd move on over a little farther down the line,
Far from Folsom Prison, that's where I want to stay,
And I'd let that lonesome whistle blow my blues away.


----------



## JolietJake

There was a friend of mine on murder
And the judge's gavel fell
Jury found him guilty
Gave him sixteen years in hell
He said "I ain't spending my life here
I ain't living alone
Ain't breaking no rocks on the chain gang
I'm breakin' out and headin' home

Gonna make a jailbreak
And I'm lookin' towards the sky
I'm gonna make a jailbreak
Oh, how I wish that I could fly

All in the name of liberty
All in the name of liberty
Got to be free

Jailbreak, let me out of here
Jailbreak, sixteen years
Jailbreak, had more than I can take
Jailbreak, yeah"

He said he'd seen his lady being fooled with
By another man
She was down and he was up
He had a gun in his hand
Bullets started flying everywhere
And people started to scream
Big man lying on the ground
With a hole in his body
Where his life had been
But it was -

All in the name of liberty
All in the name of liberty
I got to be free

Jailbreak, jailbreak
I got to break out
Out of here

Heartbeats they were racin'
Freedom he was chasin'
Spotlights, sirens, rifles firing
But he made it out
With a bullet in his back


----------



## JolietJake

Oh mamma I'm in fear for my life from the long arm of the law
Lawman has put an end to my running and I'm so far from my home
Oh mamma I can hear you crying you're so scared and all alone
Hangman is coming down from the gallows and I don't have very long
CHORUS
The jig is up the news is out they've finally found me
The renegade who had it made retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
This will be the end today of the wanted man
Oh mamma I've been years on the lamb
And had a high price on my head
Lawman said get him dead or alive
Now it's for sure he'll see me dead
Dear mamma I can hear you crying
You're so scared and all alone
Hangman is coming down from the gallows
And I don't have very long
CHORUS
Never more to go astray
Judge will have revenge today on the wanted man
Oh momma i'm in fear for my life from the long arm of the law
Hangman is coming down from the gallows and I don't have very long
Chorus
Never more to go astray
This will be the end today of the wanted man


----------



## jazz lady

When God gave out rhythm 
Sure was good to you 
You can add, subtract, multiply and divide by two 

I know today's your birthday and I did not buy no rose 
But I wrote this song and instead I call it, Popsicle toes 

Popsicle toes 
Popsicle toes are always froze 
Popsicle toes 
You're so brave to expose all those Popsicle toes 

You must have been Mr. Olympian 
With all that amplitude 
How come you always load your Pentax when I am in the nude 
We are to have a birthday party and you can wear your birthday cloths 
Then we can hit the floor and go explore those Popsicle toes 

You've got the nicest north of America 
This sailor ever saw 
I like to feel your warm Brazil and touch your Panama 
But Tierra del Fuegos are nearly always froze 
We've got to seesaw until we un-thaw those Popsicle toes


----------



## jazz lady

It begins to tell,
'round midnight, midnight.
I do pretty well, till after sundown,
Suppertime I'm feelin' sad;
But it really gets bad,
'round midnight.

Memories always start 'round midnight
Haven't got the heart to stand those memories,
When my heart is still with you,
And ol' midnight knows it, too.
When a quarrel we had needs mending,
Does it mean that our love is ending.
Darlin' I need you, lately I find
You're out of my heart,
And I'm out of my mind.

Let our hearts take wings
'round midnight, midnight
Let the angels sing,
for your returning.
Till our love is safe and sound.
And old midnight comes around.
Feelin' sad,
really gets bad
Round, Round, Round Midnight


----------



## jazz lady

I play the street life
Because there's no place I can go
Street life
And it's the only life I know
Street life
And there's a thousand parts to play
Street life
Until you play your life away

You let the people see
Just who you want to be
And every night you shine
just like a super star
That's how the life is played
A ten cent Masquerade
You dress, and walk, and talk
you're who you think you are

Street life
You can run away from time
Street life
For a nickel and a dime
Street life
But you better not get old
Street life
Or you're gonna feel the cold

There's always love for sale
A grown-up fairy tale
Prince charming always smiles
behind a silver spoon
And if you keep it young
Your song is always sung
Your love will pay your way
beneath the silver moon


----------



## jazz lady

Are we really happy with this lonely game we play
Looking for words to say
Searching but not finding understanding anyway
We're lost in this masquerade

Both afraid to say we're just too far away
From being close together from the start
We tried to talk it over but the words got in the way
We're lost inside this lonely game we play

Thoughts of leaving disappear
every time I see your eyes
No matter how hard I try
To understand the reason why
we carry on this way
We're lost in a masquerade

We could just start over
but it's oh so hard to do
When you're lost in a masquerade


----------



## jazz lady

Don't know why, there's no sun up in the sky
Stormy weather, since my man and I ain't together
Keeps raining all the time

Life is bare, gloom and misery everywhere
Stormy weather, just can't get my poor old self together
I'm weary all the time, the time, so weary all of the time

When he went away, the blues walked in and met me
If he stays away, old rocking chair will get me
All I do is pray, the lord above will let me
walk in the sun once more

Can't go on, everything I had is gone
Stormy weather, since my man and I ain't together
Keeps raining all the time
Keeps raining all of the time

I walk around heavy-hearted and sad
Night comes around and I'm still feeling bad
Rain pourin' down, blinding every hope I had
This pitter andd n patter and beating, spattering driving  me mad
Love, love, love, love, the misery will be the end of me

When he went away, the blues walked in and met me
If he stays away, old rocking chair will get me
All I do is pray, the lord above will let me
Walk in the sun once more

Can't go on, everything I had is gone
Stormy weather, since my man and I ain't together
Keeps raining all the time, the time
Keeps raining all the time


----------



## jazz lady

Look at me, I'm as helpless as a kitten up a tree;
And I feel like I'm clingin' to a cloud,
I can' t understand
I get misty, just holding your hand.

Walk my way,
And a thousand violins begin to play,
Or it might be the sound of your hello,
That music I hear,
I get misty, the moment you're near.

Can't you see that you're leading me on?
And it's just what I want you to do,
Don't you notice how hopelessly I'm lost
That's why I'm following you.

On my own,
When I wander through this wonderland alone,
Never knowing my right foot from my left
My hat from my glove
I'm too misty, and too much in love.
Too misty, and too much in love.


----------



## jazz lady

I'm as restless as a willow in a windstorm
I'm as jumpy as puppet on a string
I'd say that I had spring fever
But I know it isn't spring

I am starry eyed and vaguely discontented
Like a nightingale without a song to sing
O why should I have spring fever
When it isn't even spring

I keep I were someone else
Walking down a strange new street
And hearing words that I've never head
From a girl I've yet to meet

I'm as busy as spider spinning daydreams
Spinning spinning daydreams
I'm as giggy as a baby on a swing
I haven't seen a crocus or a rosebud

Or a robin on the wing
But I feel so gay in a melancholy way
That it might as well be spring
It might as Well be Spring


----------



## jazz lady

You must remember this
A kiss is still a kiss, a sigh is just a sigh
The fundamental things apply
As time goes by 
And when two lovers woo
They still say, "I love you"
On that you can rely
No matter what the future brings
As time goes by

Moonlight and love songs
Never out of date
Hearts full of passion
Jealousy and hate
Woman needs man
And man must have his mate
That no one can deny

Well, it's still the same old story
A fight for love and glory
A case of do or die
The world will always welcome lovers
As time goes by
Oh yes, the world will always welcome lovers
As time goes by


----------



## jazz lady

I know it’s late, I know you’re weary
I know your plans don’t include me
Still here we are, both of us lonely
Longing for shelter from all that we see
Why should we worry, no one will care girl
Look at the stars so far away
We’ve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
We’ve got tonight babe
Why don’ t we stay? 

Deep in my soul, I’ve been so lonely
All of my hopes, fading away
I’ve longed for love, like everyone else does
I know I’ll keep searching, after today
So there it is girl, I’ve got it all now
And here we are babe, what do you say? 
We’ve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
We’ve got tonight babe
Why don’t we stay? 

I know it’s late, I know you’re weary
I know your plans don’t include me
Still here we are, both of us lonely
Both of us lonely

We’ve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
Let’s make it last, let’s find a way
Turn off the light, come take my hand now
We’ve got tonight babe
Why don’t we stay? 
We’ve got tonight babe
Why don’t we stay?


----------



## Kyle

On a misbegotten, moonless night
I stumbled in my door
Disgusted with my circumstance
Soaked to every pore
When floating from my bedroom
Came a moaning and a sigh
?Oh, I've had one too many
It's just the wind,? says I

I lit up a cigarette
And I poured a good, stiff drink
You see, I needed to compose myself
I needed time to think
No sooner had I settled down
The moaning came again
Drifting through the silence
Like some otherworldly violin

I bounded up the staircase
I went slippin' and slidin' down the hall
You know, I've been around the whole, wide world
But I was not prepared at all
Uninvited visitor, unsuspecting host
?Well, I see you've made yourself at home.
Good evening, Miss Ghost.?

You're more beautiful than ever
I feel just like a kid
And I commence to trembling
When I think of all the things we did
Skin as pale as marble; lips as red as blood
Imagine my surprise, my dear
I thought that you were gone for good

You look so lovely lying there
All stretched out on your back
But I'm the one who's strung up here
On old temptation's rusty rack
And in the wee small hours
Is when I miss you the most
And I confess it, I have missed you
Miss Ghost

I threw open the window
And I howled at the rain
And I cursed the weakness of the flesh
This breath and bone?and this brute, reptilian brain

What dirty tricks the mind can play
In the lonely dead of night
When you bump into the shadow
Of a faded love that wasn't right

Way down beneath the surface
Far beyond the light of day
So many things lie buried deep
And baby, they should stay that way

Oh, my wicked, little habit
We've really made a mess
Everything's been trivialized 
In our vain pursuit of happiness

And even though you've come for me
I won't go back with you
To some temporary heaven
Down some empty, dead-end avenue
But it's been so good to have you here
And I propose a toast
?Here's to seeing through you?
Miss Ghost.?


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You must remember this
> A kiss is still a kiss, a sigh is just a sigh
> The fundamental things apply
> As time goes by
> And when two lovers woo
> They still say, "I love you"
> On that you can rely
> No matter what the future brings
> As time goes by



This song will go through my head so often it's uncanny.


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> This song will go through my head so often it's uncanny.


Me, too.  I love all the old songs.  I sometimes think I was born a couple of decades late.


----------



## Kyle

No other face would take you off my mind
You're so refined
You're much too kind
I have to warn you I'm never gonna set you free
'Cause I was born to
Love you for eternity

Whenever you're away from me
Wherever you go
You're never far away from me
I want you to know
I only have to close my eyes dear
And suddenly I'm where you are
You better never stray
Cos I'll never be far away

On every breeze I seem to hear your name
My heart's aflame
I feel the same
I'd fall apart dear if you let the feelin' end
Don't break a heart dear that nobody else could mend

Whenever you're away from me
Wherever you go
You're never far away from me
I want you to know
I only have to close my eyes dear
And suddenly I'm where you are
You better never stray
Cos I'll never be far away


----------



## vraiblonde

Like the pine trees lining the winding road
I've got a name, I've got a name
Like a singing bird and a croaking toad
I've got a name, I've got a name
And I carry it with me like my daddy did
But I'm living with the dream that he kept hid

Movin' me down the highway
Rollin' me down the highway
Movin' ahead so life won't pass me by

Like a north wind whistlin' down the sky
I've got a song, I've got a song
Like a whipoorwill and a baby's cry
I've got a song, I've got a song
And I carry it with me and I sing it loud
If it gets me nowhere, I'll go there proud

Movin' me down the highway
Rollin' me down the highway 
Movin' ahead so life won't pass me by

And I'm gonna go there free

Like a fool I am and I'll always be
I've got a dream, I've got a dream
They can change their minds but they can't change me
I've got a dream, I've got a dream
Oh, I know I could share it if you want me to
If you're going my way, I'll go with you

Movin' me down the highway
Rollin' me down the highway
Movin' ahead so life won't pass me by


----------



## Kyle

Chances are 'cause I wear a silly grin
The moment you come into view
Chances are you think that I'm in love with you

Just because my composure sort of slips
The moment that your lips meet mine
Chances are you think my heart's your ValentineBRIDGE
In the magic of moonlight when I sigh, "Hold me close, dear"
Chances are you believe the stars that fill the skies are in my eyes

Guess you feel you'll always be the one and only one for me
And if you think you could
Well, chances are your chances are awfully good

<INSTRUMENTAL first line of BRIDGE>
Chances are you believe the stars that fill the skies are in my eyes

Guess you feel you'll always be the one and only one for me
And if you think you could
Well, chances are your chances are awfully good

The chances are your chances are awfully good


----------



## Kyle

Look at me,
I'm as helpless as a kitten up a tree
And I feel like I'm clinging to a cloud
I can't understand,
I get misty, holding your hand.

Walk my way,
And a thousand violins begin to play
Or it might be the sound of your hello
That music I hear,
I get misty the moment you're nearYou can say that you're leading me on
But it's just what I want you to do
Don't you realize how hopelessly I'm lost
That's why I'm following you.

On my own,
Would I wander through this wonderland alone
Never knowing my right foot from my left,
My hat from my glove,
I get misty, and too much in love.

I'm too misty, and too much in love


----------



## Kyle

Strange brew -- kill what's inside of you.

She's a witch of trouble in electric blue,
In her own mad mind she's in love with you.
With you.
Now what you gonna do?
Strange brew -- kill what's inside of you.

She's some kind of demon messing in the glue.
If you don't watch out it'll stick to you.
To you.
What kind of fool are you?
Strange brew -- kill what's inside of you.

On a boat in the middle of a raging sea,
She would make a scene for it all to be
Ignored.
And wouldn't you be bored?
Strange brew -- kill what's inside of you.

Strange brew, strange brew, strange brew, strange brew.
Strange brew -- kill what's inside of you.


----------



## Kyle

In the white room with black curtains near the station.
Blackroof country, no gold pavements, tired starlings.
Silver horses ran down moonbeams in your dark eyes.
Dawnlight smiles on you leaving, my contentment.

I'll wait in this place where the sun never shines;
Wait in this place where the shadows run from themselves.

You said no strings could secure you at the station.
Platform ticket, restless diesels, goodbye windows.
I walked into such a sad time at the station.
As I walked out, felt my own need just beginning.

I'll wait in the queue when the trains come back;
Lie with you where the shadows run from themselves.

At the party she was kindness in the hard crowd.
Consolation for the old wound now forgotten.
Yellow tigers crouched in jungles in her dark eyes.
She's just dressing, goodbye windows, tired starlings.

I'll sleep in this place with the lonely crowd;
Lie in the dark where the shadows run from themselves.


----------



## Kyle

Oh, wow, man, I said
Wait a second, man
What do you think the teacher's gonna look like this year?
#### man! 

Uh!
Oh yeah!

T-T-teacher stop that screamin'
Teacher don't you see?
Don't wanna be no uptown fool
Maybe I should go to hell
But I am doing well
Teacher needs to see me after school

I think of all the education that I've missed
But then my homework was never quite like this!

Ow! Got it bad,
Got it bad,
Got it bad,
I'm hot for teacher!
I've got it bad, so bad
I'm hot for teacher!

Hey, I heard you missed us
We're back! (Hey!)
I brought my pencil
Give me something to write on, man!
Whoa

Uh!

Ooo-oo-ooo

I heard about your lessons
but lessons are so cold
I didn't know about this school
Little girl from Cherry Lawn
How can you be so bold?
How did you know that golden rule?

I think of all the education that I've missed
But then my homework was never quite like this!

Whoa! Got it bad,
Got it bad,
Got it bad,
I'm hot for teacher!
I've got it bad, so bad
I'm hot for teacher!

Whoa!
(Guitar Solo)

Oh man, I think the clock is slow
(What are you doin' this weekend?) I don't feel tardy
Class dismissed!
Ooh-yeah!

I've got it bad,
Got it bad,
Got it bad,
I'm hot for teacher!

Whoa!
Oh! Ooh, yes I'm hot
Wow!

Oh my God!
Woo!


----------



## Kyle

Totally out of control She owns me
I didn't know that she'd know She stoned me
I think I got it bad and I cant let it go
I thought & you'd be much better

All of the cashmere all orange & green
She's naturally drop dead gorgeous
cleanly gardenia and black lessareen
she's naturally drop dead gorgeous
its so not fair

Completely inside my head imagine pretending
She's the book that I've read with a beautiful ending
It really drives me mad I cant leave her alone
cause I wont let me forget her

Rose colored glasses you know what that says
she's naturally drop dead gorgeous
Her sweet molasses on my slice of bread
she's naturally drop dead gorgeous

Totally out of control She owned me

Sweet almond eyes just to see & be seen
she's naturally drop dead gorgeous
she tasted like cherries sweet loves grenadine
she's naturally drop dead gorgeous
Makes love like a rabbit to my velveteen
she's naturally drop dead gorgeous
a gem with a smile like a young Norma Jean
she's naturally drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Agee

Mother, mother
There's too many of you crying
Brother, brother, brother
There's far too many of you dying
You know we've got to find a way
To bring some lovin' here today - Ya

Father, father
We don't need to escalate
You see, war is not the answer
For only love can conquer hate
You know we've got to find a way
To bring some lovin' here today

Picket lines and picket signs
Don't punish me with brutality
Talk to me, so you can see
Oh, what's going on
What's going on
Ya, what's going on
Ah, what's going on

In the mean time
Right on, baby
Right on
Right on

Father, father, everybody thinks we're wrong
Oh, but who are they to judge us
Simply because our hair is long
Oh, you know we've got to find a way
To bring some understanding here today
Oh

Picket lines and picket signs
Don't punish me with brutality
Talk to me
So you can see
What's going on
Ya, what's going on
Tell me what's going on
I'll tell you what's going on - Uh
Right on baby
Right on baby


----------



## Agee

Has he lost his mind? 
Can he see or is he blind? 
Can he walk at all,
Or if he moves will he fall? 
Is he alive or dead? 
Has he thoughts within his head? 
We’ll just pass him there
Why should we even care? 

He was turned to steel
In the great magnetic field
Where he traveled time
For the future of mankind

Nobody wants him
He just stares at the world
Planning his vengeance
That he will soon unfold

Now the time is here
For iron man to spread fear
Vengeance from the grave
Kills the people he once saved

Nobody wants him
They just turn their heads
Nobody helps him
Now he has his revenge

Heavy boots of lead
Fills his victims full of dread
Running as fast as they can
Iron man lives again!


----------



## Agee

Finished with my woman
Cause she couldn’t help me with my mind
People think I’m insane
Because I am from another time

All day long I think of things
But nothing seems to satisify
Think I’ll lose my mind
If I don’t find something to pacify

Can you help me
Occupy my brain, oh yeah

I need someone to show me
The things in life that I can’t find
I can’t see the things that make
True happiness I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh
And you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I can not feel
And love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words
Telling you now of my state
I tell you to end your life
I wish I could but it’s too late


----------



## jazz lady

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie
’bout a ghost from a wishin’ well
In a castle dark or a fortress strong
With chains upon my feet
You know that ghost is me
And I will never be set free
As long as I’m a ghost that you can’t see
If I could read your mind love
What a tale your thoughts could tell
Just like a paperback novel
The kind that drugstores sell
When you reach the part where the heartaches come
The hero would be me
But heroes often fail
And you won’t read that book again
Because the ending’s just too hard to take

I’d walk away like a movie star
Who gets burned in a three way script
Enter number two
A movie queen to play the scene
Of bringing all the good things out in me
But for now love, let’s be real
* I never thought I could act this way *
And I’ve got to say that I just don’t get it
I don’t know where we went wrong
But the feelin’s gone
And I just can’t get it back

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie
’bout a ghost from a wishin’ well
In a castle dark or a fortress strong
With chains upon my feet
But stories always end
And if you read between the lines
You’ll know that I’m just tryin’ to understand
The feelin’s that you lack
I never thought I could feel this way
And I’ve got to say that I just to get it
I don’t know where we went wrong
But the feelin’s gone
And I just can’t get it back


----------



## jazz lady

Bus Stopwet dayshe's thereI saylease share my umbrella.</PRE>

Bus comesbus goesshe stayslove growsUnder my umbrella.</PRE>

All that summer we enjoyed itWind and rain and shine.That umbrella we employed itBy August she was mine.E'very morning I would see herWaiting at the stop.Sometimes she'd shopAnd she would show me what she'd bought.Other people staredAs if we were both quite insane.Some day my nameAnd hers are going to be the same.That's the way the whole thing started.Silly but it's trueThinking of a sweet romanceBeginning in that queue.Came the sun, the ice was meltingNo more sheltering now.Nice to think that that umbrellaLed me to a vow.Bus Stopwet dayshe's thereI saylease share my umbrella.</PRE>


----------



## Kyle

Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Oooh,
Black and orange stray cat sittin' on a fence
Ain't got enough dough to pay the rent
I'm flat broke but I don't care
I strut right by with my tail in the air

Stray cat strut, I'm a ladies' cat,
A feline Casanova, hey man, thats where its at
Get a shoe thrown at me from a mean old man
Get my dinner from a garbage can

Yeah don't cross my path

I don't bother chasing mice around
I slink down the alley looking for a fight
Howling to the moonlight on a hot summer night
Singin' the blues while the lady cats cry,
"Wild stray cat, you're a real gone guy."

I wish I could be as carefree and wild,
but I got cat class and I got cat style.

I don't bother chasing mice around
I slink down the alley looking for a fight
Howling to the moonlight on a hot summer night
Singin' the blues while the lady cats cry,
"Wild stray cat, you're a real gone guy."

I wish I could be as carefree and wild,
but I got cat class and I got cat style.


----------



## Kyle

Standing on a corner watching all the girls go by
Standing on a corner watching all the girls go by
Brother you don't know a nicer occupation
Matter of fact, neither do I
Than standing on a corner watching all the girls
Watching all the girls, watching all the girls go by

I'm the cat that got the cream
Haven't got a girl but I can dream
Haven't got a girl but I can wish
So I'll take me down to Main street
And that's where I select my imaginary dish

Standing on a corner watching all the girls go by
Standing on a corner giving all the girls the eye
Brother if you've got a rich imagination
Give it a whirl, give it a try
Try standing on a corner watching all the girls
Watching all the girls, watching all the girls go by

Brother you can't go to jail for what you're thinking
Or for that woo look in your eye
Standing on the corner watching all the girls
Watching all the girls, watching all the girls go by


----------



## Kyle

The sirens are screaming and the fires are howling
Way down in the valley tonight
There's a man in the shadows with a gun in his eye
And a blade shining oh so bright
There's evil in the air and there's thunder in the sky
And a killer's on the bloodshot streets
Oh and down in the tunnel where the deadly are rising
Oh I swear I saw a young boy
Down in the gutter
He was starting to foam in the heat

Oh Baby, you're the only thing in this whole world 
That's pure and good and right
And wherever you are and wherever you go
There's always gonna be some light
But I gotta get out
I gotta break it out now
Before the final crack of dawn
So we gotta make the most of our one night together
When it's over you know
We'll both be so alone

Like a bat out of hell
I'll be gone when the morning comes
When the night is over
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone gone gone
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes
But when the day is done
And the sun goes down
And moonlight's shining through
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven
I'll come crawling on back to you

I'm gonna hit the highway like a battering ram
On a silver black phantom bike
When the metal is hot and the engine is hungry
And we're all about to see the light
Nothing ever grows in this rotting old hole
Everything is stunted and lost
And nothing really rocks
And nothing really rolls
And nothing's ever worth the cost

And I know that I'm damned if I never get out
And maybe I'm damned if I do
But with every other beat I got left in my heart
You know I'd rather be damned with you
If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Dancing through the night with you
If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Dancing through the night
Dancing through the night
Dancing through the night with you

Oh Baby, you're the only thing in this whole world
That's pure and good and right
And wherever you are and wherever you go 
There's always gonna be some light 
But I gotta get out 
I gotta break it out now 
Before the final crack of dawn 
So we gotta make the most of our one night together 
When it's over you know 
We'll both be so alone

Like a bat out of hell 
I'll be gone when the morning comes 
When the night is over 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone gone gone 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes 
But when the day is done 
And the sun goes down 
And moonlight's shining through 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you

I can see myself tearing up the road 
Faster than any other boy has ever gone 
And my skin is raw but my soul is ripe 
No one's gonna stop me now 
I gotta make my escape 
But I can't stop thinking of you 
And I never see the sudden curve until it's way too late 
I never see the sudden curve till it's way too late

Then I'm dying at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun
Torn and twisted at the foot of a burning bike 
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell 
And the last thing I see is my heart 
Still beating 
Breaking out of my body 
And flying away 
Like a bat out of hell 
Then I'm dying at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun 
Torn and twisted at the foot of a burning bike 
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell 
And the last thing I see is my heart
Still beating 
Still beating 
Breaking out of my body and flying away 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm wearin'
> Fur pyjamas
> I ride a
> Hot Potata'
> It's tickling my fancy
> Speak up, I can't hear you
> 
> Here on this mountaintop
> Woahoho
> I got some wild, wild life
> I got some new to tell ya
> Woahoho
> About some wild, wild life



<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_9_3.gif' alt='Hi-fi' border=0></a>


----------



## Agee

In the shuffling madess
Of the locomotive breath,
Runs the all-time loser,
Headlong to his death.
He feels the piston scraping --
Steam breaking on his brow --
Old charlie stole the handle and
The train won’t stop going --
No way to slow down.
He sees his children jumping off
At the stations -- one by one.
His woman and his best friend --
In bed and having fun.
He’s crawling down the corridor
On his hands and knees --
Old charlie stole the handle and
The train won’t stop going --
No way to slow down.
He hears the silence howling --
Catches angels as they fall.
And the all-time winner
Has got him by the balls.
He picks up gideons Bible --
Open at page one --
Old charlie stole the handle and
The train won’t stop going --
No way to slow down.


----------



## Agee

Happy and I’m smiling,
Walk a mile to drink your water.
You know I’d love to love you,
And above you there’s no other.
We’ll go walking out
While others shout of war’s disaster.
Oh, we won’t give in,
Let’s go living in the past.

Once I used to join in
Every boy and girl was my friend.
Now there’s revolution, but they don’t know
What they’re fighting.
Let us close out eyes;
Outside their lives go on much faster.
Oh, we won’t give in,
We’ll keep living in the past.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore
> Before you take a swing
> I wonder what are we fighting for
> When I say out loud


Yes, third eye blind  Another third eye blind rocker...

Can I graduate
Can I graduate
Can I look in faces that I meet
Can I get my punk ass off the street
I’ve been living on for so long
Can I graduate
To the bastard talking down to me
Your whipping boy calamity
Cross your fingers, I’m going to knock it all down
Can I graduate
Echo fading we can’t let go
She goes walking by in slow mo’
Sell your heart out for a buck
Go on fade out before I get stuck
Talking to somebody like you
Do you live the days you go through
Will this song live on long after we do
Can I graduate
Can I look in faces that I meet
Can I get my punk ass off the street
Won’t die on the vine I want to knock it all down
Can I graduate
Echo fading, candle blow
Did you flash out long ago
Cross my fingers, I don’t know
Someone poked you down below
Can I graduate
Can I graduate
Can I graduate
Can I graduate
Can I graduate
Can I get my punk ass off the street
Can I look in faces that I meet
I’m not waiting here for you to die
Will this song live on long after we do


----------



## Agee

*Yes!*

I. your move

I’ve seen all good people turn their heads each day
So satisfied I’m on my way.
I’ve seen all good people turn their heads each day
So satisfied I’m on my way.

Take a straight and stronger course to the corner of your life.
Make the white queen run so fast
She hasn’t got time to make you a wife.

’cause it’s time, it’s time in time
With your time and it’s news is captured
For the queen to use.
Move me on to any black square,
Use me any time you want,
Just remember that the gold
’sfor us to capture all we want, anywhere,
Yea, yea, yea.

Don’t surround yourself with yourself,
Move on back two squares,
_*Send an instant karma to me,
Initial it with loving care
*_Don’t surround
Yourself.

’cause it’s time, it’s time in time
With your time and it’s news is captured
For the queen to use.
Diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit didda.
Diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit don’t surround
Didda. - yourself with yourself.
Don’t surround yourself with yourself, don’t surround yourself.
Move on back two squares,
_*Send an instant karma to me, send an instant
Initial it with loving care karma to me.*_ don’t surround yourself.

’cause it’s time, it’s time in time
With your time and it’s news is captured
For the queen to use.
Diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit didda.
Diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit didda.
Diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit didda.
Diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit diddit didda.

’cause it’s time, it’s time in time
With your time and it’s news is captured.

Ii. all good people

I’ve seen all good people turn their heads
Each day so satisfied I’m on my way.
Yea, yea.
I’ve seen all good people turn their heads
Each day so satisfied I’m on my way.


----------



## virgovictoria

*A Grueling Couple of Days*

Has Knocked New (Old) Background Music Out of My Head...  

I've Been Stuck On Reruns....

Maybe later, maybe tomorrow...  I'm needing some inspiration!!

:shakingfist:  Damn you Mercury!!!

Carry on!


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Has Knocked New (Old) Background Music Out of My Head...
> 
> I've Been Stuck On Reruns....
> 
> Maybe later, maybe tomorrow... I'm needing some inspiration!!
> 
> :shakingfist: Damn you Mercury!!!
> 
> Carry on!


*Chillie peppers*

I’ve got myself
In a masochistic hold
Why don’t you let go
Shake it off
Just to redirect my flow
Come on let’s go

Sit up straight
I’m on a double date
I’ve got to find my way
Into the light, heavy, middle weight
We don’t stop rock around the clock
Motor mouthing off
In front of every other road block

Come again and tell me
What you’re going thru
Like a girl who only knew
Her child was due

Memories of everything
Of lemon trees on mercury
Come to me with remedies
From five or six of seven seas
You always took me with a smile
When I was down
Memories of everything
That blew thru

Looking up into
A reverse vertigo
What an undertow
Give it up
Another stubborn scorpio
Come on, let’s go

Sit up straight
I’m on a double date
I’ve got to find my way
Into the light, heavy, middle weight
We don’t stop rock around the clock
Motor mouthing off
In front of every other road block

Come again and tell me
What you’re going thru
Like a girl who only knew
Her child was due
To the moon she gave
Another good review
Turn around and look at me
It’s really really you


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Mercury has been putting me in the mood for slow country songs... I'm having a hard time sticking to rock 'n roll.



What's that song?  "Roll With It, Baby"?  There's another for our collection.  Now...  who feels like looking it up?


----------



## Agee

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Move on back two squares,
> _*Send an instant karma to me,*_
> _*Initial it with loving care*_


K, so astute!  Always enjoyed this tune.
Hearing the song now, takes on a new meaning.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Mercury has been putting me in the mood for slow country songs... I'm having a hard time sticking to rock 'n roll.


Take the ribbon from your hair
Shake it loose, let it fall
Lay it soft against my skin
Like the shadow on the wall

Come and lay down by my side
Till the early morning light
All I’m taking is your time
Help me make it through the night

I don’t care what’s right or wrong
I won’t try to understand
Let the devil take tomorrow
’cause tonight I need a friend

Yesterday is dead and gone
And tomorrow’s out of sight
And it’s sad to be alone
Help me make it through the night

I don’t care what’s right or wrong
I won’t try to understand
Let the devil take tomorrow
’cause tonight I need a friend

Yesterday is dead and gone
And tomorrow’s out of sight
And it’s sad to be alone
Help me make it through the night

I don’t want to be alone
Help me make it through the night


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> What's that song? "Roll With It, Baby"? There's another for our collection. Now... who feels like looking it up?


Steve Winwood, of Traffic Fame,

When life is too much, roll with it, baby
Don’t stop and lose your touch, oh no, baby
Hard times knocking on your door, I’ll tell them you ain’t there no more
Get on through it, roll with it, baby
Luck’ll come and then slip away, you’ve gotta move, bring it back to stay

You just roll with it, baby, come on and just roll with it, baby
You and me, roll with it, baby, hang on and just roll with it, baby

The way that you love is good as money
I swear by stars above, sweet as honey
People think you’re down and out, you show them what it’s all about
You can make it, roll with it, baby
When this world turns it’s back on you, hang in and do that sweet thing you do

You just roll with it, baby, you just roll with it, baby
Come on and just roll with it, baby, you and me, just roll with it, baby

Now there’ll be a day you’ll get there, baby, you’ll hear the music play, you’ll dance, baby
You’ll leave bad times way behind, nothing but good times on your mind
You can do it, roll with it, baby
Then you’ll see life will be so nice, it’s just a step up to paradise
You just roll with it, baby, you just roll with it, baby
You and me, just roll with it, baby, come on and just roll with it, baby


----------



## AMP

If I could save time in a bottle      
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day
Till Eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you

If I could make days last forever
If words could make wishes come true
I'd save every day like a treasure and then
Again, I would spend them with you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with

If I had a box just for wishes
And dreams that had never come true
The box would be empty
Except for the memory
Of how they were answered by you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with


----------



## BadGirl

[Intro]
One pound for the hoe, that's all we need baby
Just one for the hoes.. c'mon

[Chorus]
Pimp juice - oooooooooh-ooooooooh-hoooooooo
I think I need to let it loose (might think I need to let it loose)
Let her loose, let her loooooose
She only want me for my pimp juice (that's all she want me for f'real)
Not my pimp juice, I'm talkin new pimp juice
I think I need to cut her loose (it's time for homegirl to recognize)
Yes I do, yes I doooooo-hoooo

I'm in that, seventy-four, Coupe DeVille
With the, power seats, leather, wood on my wheel
One-touch sunroof BUT leave it alone
Hoes see it can't believe it - "It's goin back on it's own"
Oooooooooooooooh, ####, that's how we do it baby
"Every day like this?"  Seven dayy-ayyys
.. I tell you three-sixty-five
Winter spring and fall, in the summer we ride
You actin like you never seen it befo'
Like them country boys ain't got no dough
B!tch please - GET OUT - but don't you slam that do'
DUST YOUR SHOES OFF - befo' you touch that flo'
Cause you wanna put your feet on my rug, don'tcha?
You really wanna put your feet on my rug, don'tcha?
You're in a hurry - SLOW DOWN - and I might letcha touch it
You ain't from Russia, so ##### why you Russian?

Now I'm - clean as a whistle (yeah) sharp as a razor (uh-huh)
In anythang from Timberland to Gaines
Now listen - I play the haters (ooh) like they should be played
And uhh - I love the ladies (ooh) like they should get laid
That's why I - I got my fade everybody had braids
And now they - switch to fades and I'm thinkin 'bout braids
Just an example of hoochieless jackin
If we were hoopin, I'd be yellin "They hackin"
I see you momma, in my Dolce Gabbana
Gucci and Prada baby I gotta lotta
The lucciana ain't a problem for poppa
That's all you want then baby girl I'ma holla
Cause you wanna put your feet on my rug, don'tcha?
You really wanna put your feet on my rug, don'tcha?
You're in a hurry - SLOW DOWN - I don't like how you actin
Treat you like you're from Milwaukee, send you Green Bay Packin

(I think I just.. need to take this time and explain to 'em exactly.. what the pimp juice is)

Uh, hear me out now
Now your pimp juice is anything, attract the opposite sex
It could be money, fame, or straight intellect
It don't MATTER!  B!tches got the pimp juice too
Come to think about it - dirty, they got more than we do
They got mo' - juice in they talk, got mo' juice in they walk
They got mo' - juice in they veins, OOH GOD DAMN!
I tell you man it's a cryin shame..
.. how people use, the juice in vein - you hear me mayne
Pimp juice is color blind
You find it work on all color creeds and kinds
From ages 50 right down to 9
The Mayor of Nellyville and I won't resign, watch me recline
Cause you wanna put your feet on my rug, don'tcha?
You really wanna put your feet on my rug, don'tcha?
You're in a hurry - SLOW DOWN - b!tch I got all night
Matter fact, stand on my left boo - I know you ain't right


----------



## Kizzy

*Crank it up*

That old dog has chained you up alright
Give you everything you need
To live inside a twisted cage
Sleep beside an empty rage
I had a dream I was your hero

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Open up on the inside gonna fill you up gonna make you cry

This monkey can’t stand to see you black and blue
Give you something sweet each time you
Come inside my jungle book
What is it just too good
Don’t say you’ll stay
’cause then you go away

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Shucks for me there is no other
You’re the only shoe that fits
I can’t imagine I’ll grow out of it
Damn I wish I was your lover

If I was your girl believe me
I’d turn on the rolling stones
We could groove along and feel much better
I could do it forever and ever
Give me an hour to kiss you
Walk through heaven’s door I’m sure
We don’t need no doctor to feel much better
Let me in
Forever and ever and ever and ever

I sat on a mountainside with peace of mind
I lay by the ocean making love to her with visions clear <--- that needs to be changed to HIM
Walked for days with no one near
And I return as chained and bound to you

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Shucks for me there is no other
You’re the only shoe that fits
I can’t imagine I’ll grow out of it
Damn I wish I was your lover

Just open up I’m gonna come inside I wanna fill you up I wanna make you cry
Damn I wish I was your lover
Gettin’ on the subway and I’m comin’ uptown
Damn I wish I was your lover
Standing on a street corner waiting for my love to change
Damn I wish I was your lover
Feelin’ like a school boy too shy and too young
Damn I wish I was your lover
Open up I wanna come inside I wana fill you up I wanna make you cry
Damn I wish I was your lover
Gettin’ on my camel and I’ll ride it uptown
Damn I wish I was your lover
Hanging around this jungle wishing that this


----------



## BadGirl

Kizzy, somewhere in this thread, I posted that same song.  I LOVE it!


----------



## RoseRed

I think this is the longest tread I ever did start.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I think this is the longest tread I ever did start.


And it's still going..... 

These are always the best threads. 

Especially since Vrai broke the embedding for mp3's and all.


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> I waited till I saw the sign,
> I don't know why I didn't come.
> I left you by the house of fun,
> I don't know why I didn't come,
> I don't know why I didn't come.
> 
> When I saw the break of day
> I wished that I could fly a way,
> 'stead of kneeling in the sand,
> catching teardrops in my hand.
> 
> My heart is drenched in wine.
> But you'll be on my mind forever.
> 
> Out across the endless sea,
> I will die in ecstasy
> But i'll be a bag of bones
> Driving down the road alone,
> 
> My heart is drenched in wine.
> But you'll be on my mine forever.
> 
> Something has to make you run
> I don't know why I didn't come
> My field is empty as a drum
> I don't know why I didn't come
> I don't know why I didn't come
> I don't know why I didn't come.


----------



## Kyle

Ba ba ba, ba Barbara Ann,
Ba ba ba, ba Barbara Ann,
Barbara Ann, take my hand, Barbara Ann
You've got me rockin' and a'rollin'
Rockin' and a'reelin' Barbara Ann

I went to a dance
Looking for romance
Saw Barbara Ann so I thought I'd take a chance
With Barbara Ann, Barbara Ann
You've got me rockin' and a'rollin'
Rockin' and a'reelin' Barbara Ann

Tried Mary Lou, 
Tried Peggy Sue,
Tried Freddie too
But I knew she wouldn't do
Like Barbara Ann, Barbara Ann
You've got me rockin' and a'rollin'
Rockin' and a'reelin' Barbara Ann

Barbara Ann, Barbara Ann...


----------



## Kyle

Every day I get in the queue (Too much, Magic Bus)
To get on the bus that takes me to you (Too much, Magic Bus)
I'm so nervous, I just sit and smile (Too much, Magic Bus)
You house is only another mile (Too much, Magic Bus)

Thank you, driver, for getting me here (Too much, Magic Bus)
You'll be an inspector, have no fear (Too much, Magic Bus)
I don't want to cause no fuss (Too much, Magic Bus)
But can I buy your Magic Bus? (Too much, Magic Bus)

Nooooooooo!

I don't care how much I pay (Too much, Magic Bus)
I wanna drive my bus to my baby each day (Too much, Magic Bus)

I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it ... (You can't have it!)
Thruppence and sixpence every day
Just to drive to my baby
Thruppence and sixpence each day
'Cause I drive my baby every way

Magic Bus, Magic Bus, Magic Bus ...

I said, now I've got my Magic Bus (Too much, Magic Bus)
I said, now I've got my Magic Bus (Too much, Magic Bus)
I drive my baby every way (Too much, Magic Bus)
Each time I go a different way (Too much, Magic Bus)

I want it, i want it, I want it, I want it ...

Every day you'll see the dust (Too much, Magic Bus)
As I drive my baby in my Magic Bus (Too much, Magic Bus)


----------



## Kyle

Woke up this mornin' feelin' fine
There's somethin' special on my mind
Last night I met a new girl in the neighbourhood, whoa yeah
Somethin' tells me I'm into something good
(Somethin' tells me I'm into somethin')

She's the kind of girl who's not too shy
And I can tell I'm her kind of guy
She danced close to me like I hoped she would
(she danced with me like I hoped she would)
Somethin' tells me I'm into something good
(Somethin' tells me I'm into somethin')

We only danced for a minute or two
But then she stuck close to me the whole night through
Can I be fallin' in love
She's everthing I've been dreamin' of
She's everthing I've been dreamin' of

I walked her home and she held my hand
I knew it couldn't be just a one-night stand
So I asked to see her next week and she told me I could
(I asked to see her and she told me I could)
Somethin' tells me I'm into something good
(Somethin' tells me I'm into somethin')
(Somethin' tells me I'm into somethin', ahhh)

I walked her home and she held my hand
I knew it couldn't be just a one-night stand
So I asked to see her next week and she told me I could
(I asked to see her and she told me I could)
Somethin' tells me I'm into something good
(somethin' tells me I'm into somethin')
Somethin' tells me I'm into something good
(somethin' tells me I'm into somethin')
To something good, oh yeah, something good
(somethin' tells me I'm into somethin')
To something good, something good, something good


----------



## Kyle

When I was a little bitty boy
my grandmother bought me a cute little toy
Silver bells hangin' on a string
she told me it was my ding a ling

My ding a ling, my ding a ling
I want you to play with my ding a ling
My ding a ling, my ding a ling
I want you to play with my ding a ling

And then mother took me to Grammer School
But I stopped all in the vestibule
Every time that bell would ring
catched me playin' with my ding a ling

Once I was climbing the garden wall
I slipped and had a terrible fall
I fell so hard I heard bells ring
but held on to my ding a ling

Once I was swimming cross Turtle creek
many snappers all around my feet
Shure was hard swimming cross that thing
with both hands holdin' my ding a ling

This here song it aint so sad
the cutest little song you ever had
those of you who will not sing
You must be playin' with your own ding a ling
My ding a ling

Your ding a ling, your ding a ling
We saw you playin' with your ding a ling
My ding a ling everybody sing
I want to play with my ding a ling


----------



## Kyle

There's something wrong with the world today
I don't know what it is
Something's wrong with our eyes

We're seeing things in a different way
And God knows it ain't His
It sure ain't no surprise
(YA!)

(Chorus)
We're livin' on the edge 
We're livin' on the edge
We're livin' on the edge
We're livin' on the edge

There's someting wrong with the world today
The lightbulb's gettin' dimmed
There's meltdown in the sky

If you can judge a wise man
By the color of his skin
Then mister, you're a better man than I

(Chorus)
We're Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'

Tell me what you think about our sit-u-a-tion
Complication - aggravation
Is getting to you

If chicken little tells you that the sky is fallin'
Even if it wasn't would you still come crawling
Back again - I bet you would my friend
Again & Again & Again & Again & Again

Tell me what you think about our situation
Complication - aggravation
Is getting to you

If chicken little tells you that the sky is fallin'
Even if it wasn't would you still come crawling
Back again - I bet you would my friend
Again & Again & Again & Again

Something right with the world today
And everybody knows it's wrong
But we can tell 'em no
Or we could let it go
But I would rather be a hanging on

(Chorus)
yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

(Repeat Chorus)


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> This song always made me wish I was named Sara... :melt:
> 
> Baby hair with a woman's eyes
> I can feel you watching in the night
> All alone with me and we're waiting for the sunlight
> When I feel cold you warm me
> When I feel I can't go on you come and hold me
> It's you... And me forever
> 
> Sara Smile
> Won't you smile a while for me
> 
> If you feel like leaving you know you can go
> But why don't you stay until tomorrow?
> And if you want to be free, all you have to do is say so
> When you feel cold, I'll warm you
> And when you feel you can't go on, I'll come and hold you
> It's you... And me forever
> 
> Sara Smile
> Won't you smile a while for me



Sara?  Melissa?  Wynona?  Geesh!  :smacksforehead:  I can see the MPDs now...


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Sara?  Melissa?  Wynona?  Geesh!  :smacksforehead:  I can see the MPDs now...


I don't wanna be Wynona the beaver girl...


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't wanna be Wynona the beaver girl...


----------



## RoseRed

Kylie Minogue 
Locomotion 

[1:]
Everybody's doin' a brand new dance now
(C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
I know you'll get to like it
If you give it a chance now
(C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
My little baby sister can do it with ease
It's easier than learning your a b c's
So come on, come on, 
Do the loco-motion with me

You gotta swing your hips now
Come on baby, jump up, hmmm jump back
Oh well I think you got the knack

[2:]
Now that you can do it
Let's make a chain now
(C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
Chug-a chug-a motion like a railway train now
(C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
Do it nice and easy now don't lose control
A little bit of rhythm and a lot of soul
So come on, come on,
Do the loco-motion with me
You gotta swing your hips now
Come on, come on,
Do the loco-motion with me
Yeah

Chug chug [sampling]

[3:]
Move around the floor in a loco-motion
(C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
Do it holding hands if you got the notion
(C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
There's never been a dance that's so easy to do
It even makes you happy
When you're feeling blue
So come on come on do the loco-motion with me
You gotta swing your hips now

[END:]
Come on, come on,
Do the loco-motion with me
Yeah
Come on, come on,
Do the loco-motion with me
You gotta swing your hips now


----------



## FromTexas

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Kylie Minogue
> Locomotion
> 
> [1:]
> Everybody's doin' a brand new dance now
> (C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
> I know you'll get to like it
> If you give it a chance now
> (C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
> My little baby sister can do it with ease
> It's easier than learning your a b c's
> So come on, come on,
> Do the loco-motion with me


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> : You so trashy...





			
				FromTexas said:
			
		

>


----------



## Tonio

Who put all this
Dirt in my machine?
All I did was
Try to keep it clean

Don't be stupid
Everybody knows
I was only
Straightening my clothes

What do we got?
What do we got here?
What do we got?
What do we got here?
(I am a pig)

You saw something
That had not begun
All the time I
Knew the light was on

What do we got?
What do we got here?
What do we got?
What do we got here?
(I am a pig)


----------



## morganj614

*I could choke this out at karaoke..LOL*

Annie's 12 years old in two more she'll be a whore
Nobody ever told her it's the wrong way
Don't be afraid with the quickness you get laid
for your family gets paid
It's the wrong way I gave her all that I had to give
I'm gonna make it hard to live
Big salty tears running down her chin
And it ruins up her make up
A cigarette pressed between her lips
But I'm staring at her tits
It's the wrong way
Strong if I can but I am only a man
So I take her to the can
The only family she ever had
Was her 7 horny brothers and her drunk-ass dad
He needed money so he put her on the street
Everything was going fine till the day that she met me
Happy are you sad, wanna shoot your dad
I'll do anything i can it's the wrong way
We talked all night and tried to make it right
Believe me #### was tight
It was the wrong way
So run away if you don't wanna stay
Cause I ain't here to make you
It's up to you what you really wanna do
Spend some time in america
Dub style so we ran away
And I'm sorry when I say that to this very day
It was the wrong way
She took a hike it don't matter if I like it or not
Cause she only wants the wrong way


----------



## Kyle

Well, I built me a raft and she's ready for floatin'
ol' Mississippi, she's callin' my name
Catfish are jumpin' that paddle wheel thumpin'
Black water keeps rollin' on past just the same

Old black water, keep on rollin'
Mississippi moon won't you keep on shinin' on me?
Old black water,  keep on rollin'
Mississippi moon won't you keep on shinin' on me?
Old black water, keep on rollin'
Mississippi moon won't you keep on shinin' on me?
Yeah, keep on shinin' your light, gonna make every thing
Pretty mama, gonna make everything all right
And I ain't got no worries 'cause I ain't in no hurry at all

Well, if it rains, I don't care, don't make no difference to me
Just take that street car that's goin' up town
Yeah, I'd like to hear some funky Dixieland and dance a honky tonk,
and I'll be buyin' everybody drinks all round

CHORUS, followed by guitar/fiddle solos, then:

I'd like to hear some funky Dixieland, pretty momma come and take me
by the hand,  by  the hand,     take me by the hand,
(I want to honky-tonk)       (honky-tonk)
pretty momma, come and dance with your daddy all night long,
I'd like to...            (honky-tonk)                 (with you all night long)


----------



## virgovictoria

Nibblin’ on sponge cake
Watchin’ the sun bake
All of those tourists covered with oil
Strummin’ my six-string
On my front porch swing
Smell those shrimp they’re beginnin’ to boil

Chorus:
Wastin’ away again in margaritaville
Searching for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that there’s a woman to blame
But I know it’s nobody’s fault

I don’t know the reason
I stayed here all season
Nothin’ to show but this brand new tattoo
But it’s a real beauty
A mexican cutie
How it got here I haven’t a clue

Chorus:
Wastin’ away again in margaritaville
Searchin’ for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that there’s a woman to blame
Now I think
Hell, it could be my fault

I blew out my flip-flop
Stepped on a pop-top
Cut my heel had to cruise on back home
But there’s booze in the blender
And soon it will render
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on

Wastin’ away again in margaritaville
Searching for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that there’s a woman to blame
But I know it’s my own damn fault
Yes and some people claim that there’s a woman to blame
And I know it’s my own damn fault


  


I really do appreciate the fact you’re sittin’ here
Your voice sounds so wonderful
But yer face don’t look too clear
So bar maid bring a pitcher, another round o’ brew
Honey, why don’t we get drunk and screw

Chorus:
Why don’t we get drunk and screw
I just bought a water bed, it’s filled up for me and you
They say you are a snuff queen
Honey I don’t think that’s true
So, why don’t we get drunk and screw

-- spoken: pick it coral reefers, here we go...

(swing instrumental)

Chorus:
Why don’t we get drunk and screw
I just bought a waterbed it’s filled up for me and you
They say you are a snuff queen
Honey I don’t think that’s true
So why don’t we get drunk and screw
Yeah, now baby I say, (lord!)
Why don’t we get drunk and screw


----------



## virgovictoria

Ramones - "Do You Wanna Dance"

Do you wanna dance and hold my hand? 
Tell me baby I’m your lover man
Oh, baby, do you wanna dance? 
Do you, do you do you do you wanna dance? 
Do you do you do you do you wanna dance? 
Do you do you do you do you wanna dance? 
Well do you wanna dance under the moonlight? 
Squeeze me baby all through the night
Oh baby, do you wanna dance?


----------



## virgovictoria

Joni Mitchell - "Big Yellow Taxi"  BIG FAV!!

They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot
With a pink hotel, a boutique
And a swinging hot spot
Don’t it always seem to go
That you don’t know what you’ve got
Till it’s gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

They took all the trees
Put ’em in a tree museum
And they charged the people
A dollar and a half just to see ’em
Don’t it always seem to go
That you don’t know what you’ve got
Till it’s gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

Hey farmer farmer
Put away that d.d.t. now
Give me spots on my apples
But leave me the birds and the bees
Please!
Don’t it always seem to go
That you don’t know what you’ve got
Till it’s gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

Late last night
I heard the screen door slam
And a big yellow taxi
Took away my old man
Don’t it always seem to go
That you don’t know what you’ve got
Till it’s gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot


----------



## virgovictoria

*Anyone ever heard this one?*

Rod Stewart - "I Don't Want to Talk About It"

I can tell by your eyes that you’ve prob’bly been cryin’ forever,
And the stars in the sky don’t mean nothin’ to you, they’re a mirror.
I don’t want to talk about it, how you broke my heart.
If I stay here just a little bit longer,
If I stay here, won’t you listen to my heart, whoa, heart? 

If I stand all alone, will the shadow hide the color of my heart;
Blue for the tears, black for the night’s fears.
The star in the sky don’t mean nothin’ to you, they’re a mirror.
I don’t want to talk about it, how you broke my heart.
If I stay here just a little bit longer,
If I stay here, won’t you listen to my heart, whoa, heart? 
I don’t want to talk about it, how you broke this ol’ heart.

If I stay here just a little bit longer,
If I stay here, won’t you listen to my heart, whoa, heart? 
My heart, whoa, heart.


----------



## Kyle

*More Rod...*

It's been a long road
Getting from there to here
It's been a long time
But my time is finally near

And I can feel the change in the wind right now
Nothings in my way
And they're not gonna hold me down no more
No there not gonna hold me down

Cause I've got faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
I can do anything
I've got strength of the soul
And no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
I've got faith
Faith of the heart 

It's been a long night
Trying to find my way
Been through the darkness
Now I finally have my day
I will see my dream come alive at last
I will touch the sky
And they're not gonna hold me down no more
No there not gonna change my mind

Cause I've got faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
I can do anything
I've got strength of the soul
And no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
Faith of the heart 

I've known a wind so cold and seen the darkest days
But now the winds I feel are only winds of change
I've been through the fire and I've been through the rain
But I'll be fine

Cause I've got faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
I can do anything
I've got strength of the soul
And no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
Faith of the heart 

Faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
That no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
I've got faith
Faith of the heart 

Its been a long road


----------



## Tonio

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence

In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dared
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools", said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words, like silent raindrops fell
And echoed
In the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said, "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of silence


----------



## Tonio

True story--Judas Priest actually recorded a version of this Stylistics tune in 1987 but never released it. It was from a three-song session with British pop hitmakers Stock, Aitken and Waterman, known for producing Bananarama, Rick Astley and Kylie Minogue. The band did this as a favor for their manager, who was tight with Waterman. Allegedly, the band members all fell over laughing when they heard the final mixes.

Today I saw somebody
Who looked just like you
She walked like you do
I thought it was you
As she turned the corner
I called out your name
I felt so ashamed
When it wasn't you
Wasn't you

You are everything
And everything is you
Whoa-oh, you are everything
And everything is you
Whoa-oh, you are everything
And everything is you

How can I forget
When each face that I see
Brings back memories
Of being with you
I just can't go on
Living life as I do
Comparing each girl to you
Knowing they just won't do
They're not you

You are everything
And everything is you
Whoa-oh, you are everything
And everything is you
Whoa-oh, you are everything
And everything is you


----------



## otter

(someone made a commercial out of this song and I can't get it out of my head, powerful song..)

At last, my love has come along
My lonely days are over
And life is like a song
Oh, yeah, at last
The skies above are blue
My heart was wrapped up in clovers
The night I looked at you
I found a dream that I could speak to
A dream that I can call my own
I found a thrill to rest my cheek to
A thrill that I have never known
Oh, yeah when you smile, you smile
Oh, and then the spell was cast
And here we are in heaven
For you are mine
At last


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sweet...



I second that!


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> (someone made a commercial out of this song and I can't get it out of my head, powerful song..)
> 
> At last, my love has come along
> My lonely days are over
> And life is like a song
> Oh, yeah, at last
> The skies above are blue
> My heart was wrapped up in clovers
> The night I looked at you
> I found a dream that I could speak to
> A dream that I can call my own
> I found a thrill to rest my cheek to
> A thrill that I have never known
> Oh, yeah when you smile, you smile
> Oh, and then the spell was cast
> And here we are in heaven
> For you are mine
> At last


Pete and repeat sitting on a bench... Etta James, pure soul!


----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> Well, I built me a raft and she's ready for floatin'
> ol' Mississippi, she's callin' my name
> Catfish are jumpin' that paddle wheel thumpin'
> Black water keeps rollin' on past just the same
> 
> Old black water, keep on rollin'
> Mississippi moon won't you keep on shinin' on me?
> Old black water, keep on rollin'
> Mississippi moon won't you keep on shinin' on me?
> Old black water, keep on rollin'
> Mississippi moon won't you keep on shinin' on me?
> Yeah, keep on shinin' your light, gonna make every thing
> Pretty mama, gonna make everything all right
> And I ain't got no worries 'cause I ain't in no hurry at all
> 
> Well, if it rains, I don't care, don't make no difference to me
> Just take that street car that's goin' up town
> Yeah, I'd like to hear some funky Dixieland and dance a honky tonk,
> and I'll be buyin' everybody drinks all round
> 
> CHORUS, followed by guitar/fiddle solos, then:
> 
> I'd like to hear some funky Dixieland, pretty momma come and take me
> by the hand, by the hand, take me by the hand,
> (I want to honky-tonk) (honky-tonk)
> pretty momma, come and dance with your daddy all night long,
> I'd like to... (honky-tonk) (with you all night long)


Another Doobie Oldie:

Up all night I could not sleep
The whiskey that I drank was cheap
With shakin’ hands I went and I lit up my last cigarette
Well the sun came, night had fled
And sleepy eyed I reached my bed
I saw you sleepy dreamin’ there all covered and warm

South city midnight lady
I’m much obliged indeed
You sure have saved this man whose soul was in need
I thought there was no reason
For all these things I do
But the smile that sent out returned with you

When day has left the night behind
And shadows roll across my mind
I sometimes find myself alone out walkin’ the street
Yes, and when I’m feelin’ down and blue
Then all I do is think of you
And all my foolish problems seem to fade away

South city midnight lady
I’m much obliged indeed
You sure have saved this man whose soul was in need
I thought there was no reason
For all these things I do
But the smile that sent out returned with you


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I really do appreciate the fact you’re sittin’ here
> Your voice sounds so wonderful
> But yer face don’t look too clear
> So bar maid bring a pitcher, another round o’ brew
> Honey, why don’t we get drunk and screw
> 
> Chorus:
> Why don’t we get drunk and screw
> I just bought a water bed, it’s filled up for me and you
> They say you are a snuff queen
> Honey I don’t think that’s true
> So, why don’t we get drunk and screw
> 
> -- spoken: pick it coral reefers, here we go...
> 
> (swing instrumental)
> 
> Chorus:
> Why don’t we get drunk and screw
> I just bought a waterbed it’s filled up for me and you
> They say you are a snuff queen
> Honey I don’t think that’s true
> So why don’t we get drunk and screw
> Yeah, now baby I say, (lord!)
> Why don’t we get drunk and screw


Been there done that!


----------



## Agee

I been in the right place but it must have been the wrong time
I'd have said the right thing but I must have used the wrong line
I been in the right trip but I must have used the wrong car
My head was in a bad place and I'm wondering what it's good for
I been the right place but it must have been the wrong time
My head was in a bad place but I'm having such a good time

I been running trying to get hung up in my mind
Got to give myself a good talking-to this time
Just need a little brain salad surgery
Got to cure this insecurity

I been in the wrong place but it must have been the right time
I been in the right place but it must have been the wrong song
I been in the right vein but it seems like the wrong arm
I been in the right world but it seems wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong

Slipping dodging sneaking creeping hiding out down the street
See me life shaking with every ho' I meet
Refried confusion is making itself clear
Wonder which way do I go to get on out of here

I been in the right place but it must have been the wrong time
I'd have said the right thing but I must have used the wrong line
I'd have took the right road but I must have took a wrong turn
Would've made the right move but I made it at the wrong time
I been on the right road but I must have used the wrong car
My head was in a good place and I wonder what it's bad for


----------



## Agee

Take a look at my girlfriend
She’s the only one I got
Not much of a girlfriend
Never seem to get a lot

Take a jumbo across the water
Like to see america
See the girls in california
I’m hoping it’s going to come true
But there’s not a lot I can do

Could we have kippers for breakfast
Mummy dear, mummy dear
They got to have ’em in texas
Cos everyone’s a millionaire

I’m a winner, I’m a sinner
Do you want my autograph
I’m a loser, what a joker
I’m playing my jokes upon you
While there’s nothing better to do

Don’t you look at my girlfriend
She’s the only one I got
Not much of a girlfriend
Never seem to get a lot

Take a jumbo cross the water
Like to see america
See the girls in california
I’m hoping it’s going to come true
But there’s not a lot I can do


----------



## Agee

Blue jean-i just met me a girl named blue jean
Blue jean-she got a camouflaged face and no money
Remember they always let you down when you need ’em
Oh, blue jean-is heaven any sweeter than blue jean
She got a police bike
She got a turned up nose

Sometimes I feel like
(oh, the whole human race)
Jazzin’ for blue jean
(oh, and when my blue jean’s blue)
Blue jean can send me
(oh, somebody send me)
Somebody send me
(oh, somebody send me)

One day I’m gonna write a poem in a letter
One day I’m gonna get that faculty together
Remember like everybody has to wait in line
Blue jean-look out world you know I’ve got mine
She got latin roots
She got everything

Sometimes I feel like
(oh, the whole human race)
Jazzin’ for blue jean
(oh, and when my blue jean’s blue)
Blue jean can tempt me
(oh, somebody send me)
Somebody sent me
(oh, somebody send me)

Sometimes I feel like
(oh, the whole human race)
Jazzin’ for blue jean
(oh, and when my blue jean’s blue)
Blue jean can tempt me
(oh, somebody send me)
Somebody sent me
(oh, somebody send me)
Somebody somebody
(oh, somebody send me)
Oh, somebody send me
(oh, somebody send me)


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Been there done that!



Been there done that literally?  Or is this a repeat?      Cause I searched.  Hope it's the former


----------



## RoseRed

Joey, baby - don’t get crazy
Detours. fences... I get defensive
I know you’ve heard it all before -
So I don’t say it anymore
I just stand by and watch you
Fight your secret war.
Although I used to wonder why -
I used to cry till I was dry.
Still sometimes I get a strange pain
Inside
Oh, joey, if you’re hurting so am i.

Joey, honey - I got some money
All is forgiven. listen, listen
And if I seem to be confused
I didn’t mean to be with you.
And when you said I scared you,
Well I guess you scared me too.
But we got lucky once before
And if you’re somewhere out there
Passed out on the floor.
Oh joey, I’m not angry anymore.


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Hope it's the former


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


----------



## Kyle

I was cutting the rug 
Down at a place called The Jug 
With a girl named Linda Lu 
When in walked a man 
With a gun in his hand 
And he was looking for you know who. 
He said, "Hey there fellow, 
With the hair colored yellow, 
Watcha tryin' to prove? 
'Cause that's my woman there 
And I'm a man who cares 
And this might be all for you."

I was scared and fearing for my life. 
I was shakin' like a leaf on a tree. 
'Cause he was lean, mean, 
Big and bad, Lord, 
Pointin' that gun at me. 
I said, "Wait a minute, mister, 
I didn't even kiss her. 
Don't want no trouble with you. 
And I know you don't owe me 
But I wish you'd let me 
Ask one favor from you."

(Chorus) 
"Won't you give me three steps, 
Gimme three steps mister, 
Gimme three steps towards the door? 
Gimme three steps 
Gimme three steps mister, 
And you'll never see me no more."

Well the crowd cleared away 
And I began to pray 
As the water fell on the floor. 
And I'm telling you son, 
Well, it ain't no fun 
Staring straight down a forty-four. 
Well he turned and screamed at Linda Lu 
And that's the break I was looking for. 
And you could hear me screaming a mile away 
As I was headed out towards the door.


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> If you say so...



I thought I was the cowboy...


----------



## kwillia

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I thought I was the cowboy...


There, there Little Buckaroo...


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> There, there Little Buckaroo...



I'm going to ride this crapper off into the sunset!


----------



## Vince

Bottle of wine,
Fruit of the vine,
When you gonna let me get sober?
Leave me alone,
Let me go home,
Let me go home and start over

Ramblin' around this dirty old town,
Singin' for nickles and dimes
Times gettin' rough,
I aint got enough,
To buy me a bottle of wine

Bottle of wine,
Fruit of the vine,
When you gonna let me get sober?
Leave me alone,
Let me go home,
Let me go home and start over

A pain in my head,
There's bugs in my bed,
My pants are so old that they shine
Out on the street,
I beg the people I meet,
To buy me a bottle of wine

3X
Bottle of wine,
Fruit of the vine,
When you gonna let me get sober?
Leave me alone,
Let me go home,
Let me go home and start over

Let me go home and start over,
Let me go home and start over


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Gee Rose, If you say so...



  
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kwillia again.


----------



## morganj614

*This is one of my all time faves...*

Got out of town on a boat for the southern islands
On a reach before a following sea
We were making for the trades on the outside
And the downhill run to Papeete

Off the wind on this heading lie the Marquesas
We got eighty feet of waterline nicely making way
In a noisy bar in Avalon I tried to call you
But on the midnight watch I realized why twice you ran away

(Chorus)
Think about how many times I have fallen
Spirits are using me, larger voices calling
What heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten
I have been around the world
Looking for that woman girl
Who knows love can endure
And you know it will. And you know it will.

When you see the southern cross for the first time
You understand just why you came this way
Cause the truth you might be running from is so small
But its as big as the promise, the promise of a coming day

And I'm heading all the way, my dreams are dying
And my love is an anchor tied to you, tied with a silver chain
I have my ship and all her flags are a-flying
She is all I have left and music is her name

(chorus)

So we cheated and we tried and we tested
And we never failed to fail, it was the easiest thing to do
You will survive being bested
Somebody strong comes along, makes me forget, forget about loving you
And the southern cross


----------



## otter

Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake your body line 
Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake it all the time 
Work, work, work, Señora, work your body line 
Work, work, work, Señora, work it all the time 

My girl's name is Señora 
I tell you friends I adore her 
And when she dances, oh brother! 
She's a hurricane in all kinds of weather 

(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Whoa! 

Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake your body line 
Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake it all the time 
Work, work, work, Señora, work your body line 
Work, work, work, Señora, work it all the time 

You can talk about Cha-Cha 
Tango, Waltz, or de Rumba 
Señora’s dance has no title 
You jump in the saddle 
Hold on to de bridle! 

(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Rock your body, child! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Somebody, help me! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Whoa! 

Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake your body line 
Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake it all the time (Whoa) 
Work, work, work, Señora, work your body line (Yep) 
Work, work, work, Señora, work it all the time 

Señora, she's a sensation 
The reason for aviation 
And fellas you got to watch it 
When she wind up, she bottom, she go like a rocket! 

(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Hoist those skirts a leetle higher! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Up the chim-en-y! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Whoa oh oh oh! 

[Instrumental Break] 

Shake, shake, shake, Señora 
Shake your body line 
Work, work, work, Señora 
Work it all the time 
Dance, dance, dance, Señora 
Dance it all the time 
Work, work, work, Señora 
Work it all the time 

Señora dances Calypso 
Left to right is de tempo 
And when she gets the sensation 
She go up in the air, come down in slow motion 

(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Somebody, help me! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) OK, I believe you! 
(Jump in de line, rock your body in time) Whooooa! 

Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake your body line 
Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake it all the time 
Work, work, work, Señora!!

*:yalikeit?:*
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/beetlejuice.jpg">


----------



## workin hard

Prolly a repeat.....



See the stone set in your eyes
See the thorn twist in your side
I wait for you
Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails she makes me wait
And I wait....without you

With or without you
With or without you

Through the storm we reach the shore
You give it all but I want more
And I'm waiting for you

With or without you
With or without you, ah, ahh
I can't live
With or without you

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away

My hands are tied
My body bruised, she's got me with
Nothing to win
And nothing left to lose

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away

With or without you
With or without you, oh, ohh
I can't live
With or without you

oh, oh, oh, oh
oh, oh, oh, oh
oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, ohhh

With or without you
With or without you, oh, ohh
I can't live
With or without you
With or without you


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> Shake, shake, shake, Señora, shake your body line
> 
> *:yalikeit?:*


  Great Flick!


----------



## RoseRed

*Vamos a la playa
A mi me gusta bailar
El ritmo de la noche
Sounds of fiesta

You know we go where the feeling is right
You know we go where the groove is hot
You know we go where the feeling is right

Amigos que calor
Es la maquina Miranda
Vamos todos a la playa
Vamos todos a gozar
Baila baila ooh
Baila baila ooh
Baila baila ooooooooh

You know we go where the feeling is right
You know we go where the groove is hot
You know we go where the feeling is right

*Repeat


----------



## RoseRed

Hast Du etwas Zeit für mich
Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
Von 99 Luftballons
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
Denkst Du vielleicht grad' an mich
Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
Von 99 Luftballons
Und dass sowas von sowas kommt

99 Luftballons
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
Hielt man fuer UFOs aus dem All
Darum schickte ein General
Eine Fliegerstaffel hinterher
Alarm zu geben, wenn es so war
Dabei war da am Horizont
Nur 99 Luftballons

99 Duesenjaeger
Jeder war ein grosser Krieger
Hielten sich fuer Captain Kirk
Das gab ein grosses Feuerwerk
Die Nachbarn haben nichts gerafft
Und fuehlten sich gleich angemacht
Dabei schoss man am Horizont
Auf 99 Luftballons

99 Kriegsminister
Streichholz und Benzinkanister
Hielten sich fuer schlaue Leute
Witterten schon fette Beute
Riefen: Krieg und wollten Macht
Mann, wer haette das gedacht
Dass es einmal soweit kommt
Wegen 99 Luftballons

99 Jahre Krieg
Liessen keinen Platz fuer Sieger
Kriegsminister gibt es nicht mehr
Und auch keine Duesenflieger
Heute zieh ich meine Runden
Seh die Welt in Truemmern liegen
Hab' nen Luftballon gefunden
Denk' an Dich und lass' ihn fliegen


----------



## RoseRed

You and I in a little toy shop
Buy a bag of balloons with the money we've got.
Set them free at the break of dawn
'Til one by one, they were gone.
Back at base, bugs in the software
Flash the message, Something's out there.
Floating in the summer sky.
99 red balloons go by.

99 red balloons.
floating in the summer sky.
Panic bells, it's red alert.
There's something here from somewhere else.
The war machine springs to life.
Opens up one eager eye.
Focusing it on the sky.
Where 99 red balloons go by.

99 Decision Street.
99 ministers meet.
To worry, worry, super-scurry.
Call the troops out in a hurry.
This is what we've waited for.
This is it boys, this is war.
The president is on the line
As 99 red balloons go by.

99 Knights of the air
Ride super-high-tech jet fighters
Everyone's a superhero.
Everyone's a Captain Kirk.
With orders to identify.
To clarify and classify.
Scramble in the summer sky.
As 99 red balloons go by.

99 dreams I have had.
In every one a red balloon.
It's all over and I'm standing pretty.
In this dust that was a city.
If I could find a souvenier.
Just to prove the world was here.
And here is a red balloon
I think of you and let it go.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hast Du etwas Zeit für mich
> Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
> Von 99 Luftballons
> Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
> Denkst Du vielleicht grad' an mich
> Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
> Von 99 Luftballons
> Und dass sowas von sowas kommt


Impressive  

How about in Swahili?


----------



## RoseRed

As I walk through
This wicked world
Searchin’ for light in the darkness of insanity.

I ask myself
Is all hope lost? 
Is there only pain and hatred, and misery? 

And each time I feel like this inside,
There’s one thing I wanna know:
What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? ohhhh
What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? 

And as I walked on
Through troubled times
My spirit gets so downhearted sometimes
So where are the strong
And who are the trusted? 
And where is the harmony? 
Sweet harmony.

’cause each time I feel it slippin’ away, just makes me wanna cry.
What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? ohhhh
What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? 

So where are the strong? 
And who are the trusted? 
And where is the harmony? 
Sweet harmony.

’cause each time I feel it slippin’ away, just makes me wanna cry.
What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? ohhhh
What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? ohhhh
What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding?


----------



## morganj614

As I walk along,
I wonder what went wrong,
With our love, a love that was so strong.
And as I still walk on,
I think of the things we've done
Together, a-while our hearts were young.

I'm a-walkin' in the rain,
Tears are fallin' and I feel the pain,
Wishin' you were here by me,
To end this misery
And I wonder--
I wah-wah-wah-wah-wonder,
Why,
Why, why, why, why, why she ran away,
Yes, and I wonder,
A-where she will stay-ay,
My little runaway,
Run, run, run, run, runaway.

I'm a-walkin' in the rain,
Tears are fallin' and I feel the pain,
Wishin' you were here by me,
To end this misery
And I wonder--
I wah-wah-wah-wah-wonder,
Why,
Why, why, why, why, why she ran away,
Yes, and I wonder,
A-where she will stay-ay,
My little runaway,
Run, run, run, run, runaway.
Run, run, run, run, runaway.
Run, run, run, run, runaway.


----------



## Agee

Carry on my wayward son
There'll be peace when you are done
Lay your weary head to rest
Don't you cry no more

Once I rose above the noise and confusion
Just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion
I was soaring ever higher
But I flew too high

Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man
Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
I hear the voices when I'm dreaming
I can hear them say

Masquerading as a man with a reason
My charade is the event of the season
And if I claim to be a wise man, well
It surely means that I don't know

On a stormy sea of moving emotion
Tossed about I'm like a ship on the ocean
I set a course for winds of fortune
But I hear the voices say

No!

Carry on, you will always remember
Carry on, nothing equals the splendor
Now your life's no longer empty
Surely heaven waits for you


----------



## Agee

I close my eyes
only for a moment
and the moment's gone
all my dreams
pass before my eyes in curiosity
dust in the wind
all they are is dust in the wind

Same old song
just a drop of water
in an endless sea
all we do
crumbles to the ground
though we refuse to see
dust in the wind
all we are is dust in the wind

Now, don´t hang on
nothing lasts forever
but the earth and sky
it slips away

And all your money
won`t another minute buy

Dust in the wind
all we are is dust in the wind
dust in the wind
dust in the wind
everything is dust in the wind


----------



## morganj614

who can say where the road goes
where the day flows, only time

and who can say if your love grows
as your heart shows, only time

who can say why your heart sighs
as your love flies, only time

and who can say why your heart cries
when your love lies, only time

who can say when the roads meet
that they might beat, in your heart

and who can say when the day sleeps
if the night keeps, all your heart

night keeps, all your heart

who can say if your love grows
as your heart shows, only time

and who can say where the road goes
where the day flows, only time

who knows, only time..
who knows, only time..


----------



## PrchJrkr

When the sun goes down,
And the tide goes out,
All around you can hear them shout,
Hey, hey, Uncle Judd,
It's a beach-a, beach-a, beach,
In the Mississippi mud
It's a beach-a, beach-a, beach,
In the Mississippi mud...


----------



## morganj614

The first time I saw lightning strike
I saw it underground
Six deep feet below the street
The sky came crashing down
For a second that place was lost in space
Then everything went black
I left that basement burning
And I never went back

The second time I saw it strike
I saw it at sea
It lit up all the fish like rain
And rained them down on me
For a second that boat was still afloat
Then everything went black
I left it underwater
And I never went back

Hey hey hey!!!
But I like it when that lightning comes
Hey hey hey!!!
Yes Ilike it a lot
Hey hey hey!!!
Yes I'm jumping like a jumping jack
Dancing screaming itching squealing fevered
Feeling hot hot hot!!!

The third time I saw lightning strike
It hit me in bed
It threw me around
And left me for dead
For a second that room was on the moon
Then everything went black
I left that house on fire
And I never went back

Hey hey hey!!!
But I like it when that lightning comes
Hey hey hey!!!
Yes Ilike it a lot
Hey hey hey!!!
Yes I'm jumping like a jumping jack
Dancing screaming itching squealing fevered
Feeling hot hot hot


----------



## RoseRed

Well, it was nearly all summer we sat on your roof
Yeah, we smoked cigarettes and we stared at the moon
And I'd show you stars you never could see
Baby, it couldn't have been that easy to forget about me

Baby, time meant n othing, anything seemed real
Yeah, you could kiss like fire and you made me feel
Like every word you said was meant to be
No, it couldn't have been that easy to forget about me
Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the lo sers keep a little bit of pride
They get lucky sometimes

Two cars parked on the overpass,
Rocks hit the water like broken glass
I should have known right then it was too good to last
God, it's such a drag when you're livin' in the past

Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers keep a little bit of pride
They get lucky sometimes

Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers keep a little bit of pride
Yeah, they get lucky sometimes

Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers get lucky sometimes

Even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers get lucky sometimes


----------



## RoseRed

My my, hey hey
Rock and roll is here to stay
It’s better to burn out
Than to fade away
My my, hey hey.

Out of the blue and into the black
They give you this, but you pay for that
And once you’re gone, you can never come back
When you’re out of the blue and into the black.

The king is gone but he’s not forgotten
This is the story of a johnny rotten
It’s better to burn out than it is to rust
The king is gone but he’s not forgotten.

Hey hey, my my
Rock and roll can never die
There’s more to the picture
Than meets the eye.
Hey hey, my my.


----------



## Kyle

There's a fellow roaming round the street
I think most of all I'd like to meet
I must consider him a clever lad
Making like a young Sir Galahad
Everywhere I go I think he's been
He autographs the walls around the scene
If you look hard enough you'll find him there
In rooms of public places everywhere

Kilroy was here
Left his name around the place
Kilroy was here
Thought I've never seen his face 
On a short vacation with my friends
I found I had time on my hands to spare
Surveyed my telescope around the land
And saw his name imprinted in the sand

Kilroy was here
Left his name around the place
Kilroy was here
Thought I've never seen his face 
On a short vacation with my friends
I found I had time on my hands to spare
Surveyed my telescope around the land
And saw his name imprinted in the sand

I wonder could he be a cavalier
Or a roving musketeer
Or just a dustman who's insane
Everyplace regardless where or when
.... strikes again and again and again

If I ever meet that man at all
I'll hang a plague upon my bedroom wall
A monument erected in his name
Would help to contribute his name

Kilroy was here
Left his name around the place
Kilroy was here
Thought I've never seen his face 
On a short vacation with my friends
I found I had time on my hands to spare
Surveyed my telescope around the land
And saw his name imprinted in the sand

Kilroy was here
Though I've never seen his face


----------



## Kyle

Gonna write a little letter gonna mail it to me local D.J.
it's a jumpin little record I want my jockey to play
Roll Over Beethoven, gotta hear it again today

My temperature's risin, the juke box's blowin a fuse
My heart's beatin a rhythm, singin out rhythm and blues
Roll Over Beethoven, they're rockin in two by two

Well if you feel you like it, go get your lover and reel and rock it
roll it over and move on up now, go for cover and reel and rock it
roll it over, Roll Over Beethoven, tell Tchaikovsky the news

Early in the mornin I'm a givin you the warnin,
don't you step on my blue suede shoes
hey diddle diddle gonna play my fiddle,
I ain't got nothing to lose
Roll Over Beethoven, tell Tchaikovsky the news

She wiggles like a glow-worm, dances like a spinning top
she got a crazy partner, you should have seen her reel and rock
long as she got a dime, the music will never stop

Well if you feel you like it, go get your lover and reel and rock it
roll it over and move on up now, go for cover and reel and rock it
roll it over, Roll Over Beethoven, dig these rhythm and blues

Roll Over Beethoven, Roll Over Beethoven,
Roll Over Beethoven, Roll Over Beethoven,
Roll Over Beethoven, dig these rhythm and blues?


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> TFF! My sis and I just had lengthy discussion today about Neil Young trying to figure out what xactly it is about him that someone decided he needed to have his songs on record... BTW... that's my fav Neil Young song...



I was listening to KFOG.com and heard the song, which I have not heard in a LOOOONG time.  I saw him years ago in concert, a benefit concert that he holds every year for his disabled sons school.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Carry on my wayward son





> dust in the wind




Brings back LOTS of memories, ESPECIALLY black concert t-shirts and blue jeans.


----------



## jazz lady

Lady, when you're with me I'm smiling
Give me all your love
Your hands build me up when I'm sinking
Touch me and my troubles all fade
Lady, from the moment I saw you
Standing all alone
You gave all the love that I needed
So shy, like a child who has grown

'Cause you're my lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my lady

Lady, turns me on when I'm lonely
Give me all your charm
Evenings when she lays down beside me
She takes me gently into her arms

Lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my lady

Lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my ... lady

~ I just heard it used in a TV commercial.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Lady, when you're with me I'm smiling
> Give me all your love
> Your hands build me up when I'm sinking
> Touch me and my troubles all fade
> Lady, from the moment I saw you
> Standing all alone
> You gave all the love that I needed
> So shy, like a child who has grown
> 
> ~ I just heard it used in a TV commercial.


Basturds! 

Where is the creativity? 
Led Zeplin pimping for Cadilac was the last straw!   



Jazz, BTW, Great Nookie song


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I was listening to KFOG.com and heard the song, which I have not heard in a LOOOONG time. I saw him years ago in concert, a benefit concert that he holds every year for his disabled sons school.


I think Neil Young wrote some great music. 

When you were young and on your own
How did it feel to be alone? 
I was always thinking of games that I was playing.
Trying to make the best of my time.

But only love can break your heart
Try to be sure right from the start
Yes only love can break your heart
What if your world should fall apart? 

I have a friend I’ve never seen
He hides his head inside a dream
Someone should call him and see if he can come out.
Try to lose the down that he’s found.

But only love can break your heart
Try to be sure right from the start
Yes only love can break your heart
What if your world should fall apart? 

I have a friend I’ve never seen
He hides his head inside a dream
Yes, only love can break your heart
Yes, only love can break your heart


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> It's rainin' but there ain't a cloud in the sky
> Musta been a tear from your eye
> Everything'll be okay
> Funny thought I felt a sweet summer breeze
> Musta been you sighin' so deep
> Don't worry we're gonna find a way


Remember 
Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people 
Time's tickin' away 
Remeber that 
Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people 
Time's tickin' away <!-- / message -->

Are you ill?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Remember
> Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people
> Time's tickin' away
> Remeber that
> Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people
> Time's tickin' away <!-- / message -->
> 
> Are you ill?


Aren't we all...:shrug:


----------



## Agee

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

It’s so noisy at the fair
But all your friends are there
And the candy floss you had
And your mother and your dad.

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

There’s a girl just down the aisle,
Oh, to turn and see her smile.
You can hear the words she wrote
As you read the hidden note.

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

Now you’re underneath the stairs
And you’re givin’ back some glares
To the people who you met
And it’s your first cigarette.

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

Now you say you’re leavin’ home
’cause you want to be alone.
Ain’t it funny how you feel
When you’re findin’ out it’s real? 

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Aren't we all...:shrug:


Wondered if tonight was a special occasion with those Hallmark Posts.:shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Wondered if tonight was a special occasion with those Hallmark Posts.:shrug:


Unconfuse me... Tick Tock is one of my fav SRV songs...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Unconfuse me... Tick Tock is one of my fav SRV songs...


Didn't recognize the lyrics as a Stevie Ray Vaughn song. Thought you were up to something fishy.


----------



## Agee

*K, Figured it Out*

Cut my hair, it today.

It was getting’ kinda long, I coulda said it wasn't in my way,
but I didn't, 

I feel like letting my freak flag fly,
cause I feel like I owe it to someone.

Must be because I had the flu' for Christmas and I'm not feeling up to par.
It increases my paranoia, like looking at my mirror and seeing a police car.
But I'm not giving in an inch to fear cause I missed myself this year.
I feel like I owe it to someone.

When I finally get myself together, I'm going to get down in that sunny southern weather.
And I find a place inside to laugh, separate the wheat from the chaff.
I feel like I owe it to someone.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Girl I want to be with you all of the time,
> 
> Guitar


 Had no idea.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Had no idea.


 It's a song, you fool... you really are trying to start trouble tonight, aren'tcha...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> It's a song, you fool... you really are trying to start trouble tonight, aren'tcha...


 
When I come home baby
And I’ve been working all night long
I put my daughter on my knee, and she say
Daddy what’s wrong? 
I put my head on her shoulder
She whispers in my ear so sweet
You know what she says? 
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why.

You know, I got a woman
And she lives in the poor part of town
And I go see her sometimes
And we make love, so fine
I put my head on her shoulder
She says, tell me all your troubles.
You know what she says? she says
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why.

Daddy you’re a fool to cry
Oh, I love you so much baby
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
Daddy you’re a fool to cry, yeah
She says, daddy you’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why.

She says, daddy you’re a fool to cry
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
Daddy you’re a fool to cry

Even my friends say to me sometimes
And make out like I don’t understand them
You know what they say
They say, daddy you’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why.

I’m a fool baby
I’m a fool baby
I’m a certified fool, now
I want to tell ya
Gotta tell ya, baby
I’m a fool baby
I’m a fool baby
Certified fool for ya, mama, come on
I’m a fool
I’m a fool
I’m a fool


 *Who's Your Daddy! *


----------



## Kyle

I beg your pardon I never promised you a rose garden
Along with the sunshine there's gotta be a little rain sometime
When you take you gotta give so live and let live and let go oh oh oh oh
I beg your pardon I never promised you a rose garden

I could promise you things like big diamond rings
But you don't find roses growin' on stalks of glover
So you better think it over
When it's sweet talking you could make it come true
I would give you the world right now on a silver platter
But what would it matter
So smile for a while and let's be jolly love shouldn't be so melancholy
Come along and share the good times while we can

I beg your pardon I never promised you a rose garden
Along with the sunshine there's gotta be a little rain sometime
I beg your pardon I never promised you a rose garden

I could sing you a tune and promise you the moon
But if that's what it takes to hold you I'd just as soon let you go
But there's one thing I want you to know
You'd better look before you leap still waters run deep
And there won't always be someone there to pull you out
And you know what I'm talking about
So smile for a while and let's be jolly love shouldn't be so melancholy
Come along and share the good times while we can

I beg your pardon I never promised you a rose garden
Along with the sunshine there's gotta be a little rain sometime.....</PRE>


----------



## Kyle

We chased lady luck, 'til we finally struck Bonanza.
With a gun and a rope and a hat full of hope, planted a family tree. We got hold of a pot of gold, Bonanza.
With a horse and a saddle, and a range full of cattle, how rich can a fellow be?

On this land we put our brand, Cartwright is the name, fortune smiled, the day we filed the Ponderosa claim.
Here in the West, we're livin' the best, Bonanza, if anyone fights any one of us, he's go a fight with me, Bonanza.

Hoss and Joe and Adam know every rock and pine, no one works, fights, or eats, like those boys of mine. Here we stand in the middle of a grand Bonanza.
With a gun and a rope and a hatful of hope, we planted our family tree, we got hold of a potful of gold, Bonanza.

With a houseful of friends where the rainbow ends, how rich can a fellow be?
On this land we put our brand, Cartwright is the name, fortune smiled, the day we filed the Ponderosa claim. Here in the west we're livin' the best Bonanza.

With the friendliest, fightingist, loving band, that ever set foot in the promised land, and we're happier than them all.
That's why we call it Bonanza...Bonanza...Bonanza...


----------



## K_Jo

If this thread dies this weekend, it will bring new meaning to the term "Easter miracle."


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> But Dear K_Jo...
> 
> I've been searching forever,
> and tho Rose found the very first song.
> I found the words and the melodies together,
> I look for music,
> and I found the songs.
> These are the songs that make the whole world sing.
> These are the songs of love and special thing s.
> These are the songs that make the young girls cry.
> These are the songs, I write the songs.
> My home lies deep within you,
> and I've got my own place in your sole.
> Now, when I look out through your eyes,
> I'm you again, even though I'm very old.
> These are the songs that make the whole world sing.
> These are the songs of love and special things.
> These are the songs that make the young girls cry.
> These are the songs, I write the songs.
> Oh the music makes you dance
> and gives your spirit to take a chance,
> and I found some rock 'n' roll so you can move.
> Music fills your heart,
> well, that's a real fine place to start.
> It's from me it's for you,
> it's from you, it's from me,
> it's a world wide symphony.
> These are the song s that make the whole world sing.
> These are the songs of love and special things.
> These are the songs that make the young girls cry.
> These are the songs, I found the songs


  This is now my FAVORITE thread!  Barry is THE BEST.  :wavingmybic:


----------



## Agee

You keep saying you've got something for me.
something you call love, but confess.
You've been messin' where you shouldn't have been a messin'
and now someone else is gettin' all your best.




These boots are made for walking, and that's just what they'll do
one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you.


You keep lying, when you oughta be truthin'
and you keep losin' when you oughta not bet.
You keep samin' when you oughta be changin'.
Now what's right is right, but you ain't been right yet.


These boots are made for walking, and that's just what they'll do
one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you.


You keep playin' where you shouldn't be playin
and you keep thinkin' that you´ll never get burnt.
Ha! I just found me a brand new box of matches yeah
and what he know you ain't HAD time to learn.
Are you ready boots? Start walkin'!


----------



## Agee

Trailer for sale or rent, rooms to let fifty cents 
No phone, no pool, no pets, I ain't got no cigarettes 
I am a, two hours of pushin' broom buys a 
Eight by ten four-bit room 

I'm a man of means by no means, cause I'm a  king of the road 

Third boxcar midnight train, destination Bangor, Maine 
Old worn out suit and shoes, I don't pay no union dues 
I smoke old stogies I have found, short but not too big around 

I'm a man of means by no means,cause i'm a  king of the road 
King of The Road. I'm just a King of the Road

I know every engineer on every train 
All the children and all the good names 
 every handout in every town 
And if it's locked itt ain't locked if no-one's around 
I say... 
Trailer for sale or rent, rooms to let fifty cents 

I'm a man of means by no means, king of the road 
'Cause i'm a King of the Road
I'm just a King of the Road
King of the Road


----------



## morganj614

jive talkin'

It's just your jive talkin'
You're telling me lies, yeah
Jive talkin'
You wear a disguise
Jive talkin'
So misunderstood, yeah
Jive talkin'
You really no good

Oh, my child
You'll never know
Just what you mean to me
Oh, my child
You got so much
You're gonna take away my energy

With all your jive talkin'
You're telling me lies, yeah
Good lovin'
Still gets in my eyes
Nobody believes what you say
It's just your jive talkin'
That gets in the way

Oh my love
You're so good
Treating me so cruel
There you go
With your fancy lies
Leavin' me lookin'
Like a dumbstruck fool
With all your

Jive talkin'
You're telling me lies, yeah
Jive talkin'
You wear a disguise
Jive talkin'
So misunderstood, yeah
Jive talkin'
You just ain't no good

Love talkin'
Is all very fine, yeah
Jive talkin'
Just isn't a crime
And if there's somebody
You'll love till you die
Then all that jive talkin'
Just gets in your eye

Jive talkin'
You're telling me lies,yeah
Good lovin'
Still gets in my eyes
Nobody believes what you say
It's just your jive talkin'
That gets in the way

Love talkin'
Is all very fine, yeah
Jive talkin', just isn't a crime
And if there's somebody
You'll love till you die
Then all that jive talkin'
Just gets in your eye

Jive talkin'


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I thought about posting this song at least a 1/2 a dozen times... I always wanted a pair of white patent leather knee-high boots when I was a youngin'...


Did those things ever come back in style?


----------



## morganj614

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
It's so new to me
What you do to me
Hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
When you're holding me tight

Never dreamed anybody could kiss that a-way
Bring me bliss that away, what a kiss that a-way
What a wonderful feelin' to feel that a-way
Tell me where have you been all my life

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
It's so new to me
What you do to me
Hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
When you're holding me tight

Never knew that my heart could go "zing" that a-way
Ting-a-ling that away, make me sing that away
Said "goodbye" to my troubles, they went that a-way
Ever since you came into my life

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
It's so new to me
What you do to me
Hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
When you're holding me tight

[Instrumental Interlude]

There's a cute little cottage for two that a-way
Skies are blue that away, dreams come true that a-way
If you say I can share it with you that a-way
I'll be happy the rest of my life

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
It's so new to me
What you do to me
Hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
When you're holding me tight

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
How my future will shine
Hot diggity, dog ziggity
Boom what you do to me
From the moment you're mine

Hot Dog!


----------



## virgovictoria

*Please let them come back to me...*

Last night, as I lie awake in bed, several songs came to me...  pseudo theme style...  I shall carry a notepad with me in my travels today to catch them as they come to hopefully catch back up on my contributions....


----------



## virgovictoria

Cher - "If I Could Turn Back Time"















j/k


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Cher - "If I Could Turn Back Time"


If this is a taste of your to-be contributions....nevermind...


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> If this is a taste of your to-be contributions....nevermind...



<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_6_4.gif' alt='Moony Wave' border=0></a>


----------



## morganj614

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Cher - "If I Could Turn Back Time"
> 
> j/k



I have Cher nightmares..there used to be this chick that only sang Cher at Northridge karaoke. I think she actually thought she WAS Cher, even tho she looked and acted nothing like Cher.


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> If this is a taste of your to-be contributions....nevermind...



Be nice, Kwillia, or she'll start posting Menudo and NKOTB.


----------



## morganj614

*Otter made me do it*

Talk to me
Tell me your name
You blow me off like it's all the same
You lit a fuse and now I'm ticking away
Like a bomb
Yeah, Baby

Talk to me
Tell me your sign
You're switching sides like a Gemini
You're playing games and now you're hittin' my
heart
Like a drum
Yeah, Baby

Well if Lady Luck gets on my side
We're gonna rock this town alive
I'll let her rough me up
Till she knocks me out
She walks like she talks,
And she talks like she walks

And she bangs, she bangs
Oh baby
When she moves, she moves
I go crazy
'Cause she looks like a flower but she stings
like a bee
Like every girl in history
She bangs, she bangs

I'm wasted by the way she moves
No one ever looked so fine
She reminds me that a woman only got one thing on her mind

Talk to me
Tell me your name
I'm just a link in your daisy chain
Your rap sounds like a diamond
Map to the stars
Yeah, Baby

Talk to me
Tell me the news
You wear me out like a pair of shoes
We'll dance until the band goes home
Then you're gone
Yeah, Baby

Well if it looks like love should be a crime
You'd better lock me up for life
I'll do the time with a smile on my face
Thinking of her in her leather and lace

Well if Lady Luck gets on my side
We're gonna rock this town alive
I'll let her rough me up
Till she knocks me out
She walks like she talks,
And she talks like she walks 
Related:


----------



## otter

Got a surprise especially for you,
Something that both of us have always wanted to do.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I've got two tickets to paradise,
Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
I've got two tickets to paradise,
I've got two tickets to paradise.

I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear. (You know why?)
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I've got two tickets to paradise,
Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
I've got two tickets to paradise,
I've got two tickets to paradise.


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> Got a surprise especially for you,
> Something that both of us have always wanted to do.
> We've waited so long, waited so long.
> We've waited so long, waited so long.
> 
> I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
> I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear.
> We've waited so long, waited so long.
> We've waited so long, waited so long.
> 
> I've got two tickets to paradise,
> Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
> I've got two tickets to paradise,
> I've got two tickets to paradise.
> 
> I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
> I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear. (You know why?)
> We've waited so long, waited so long.
> We've waited so long, waited so long.
> 
> I've got two tickets to paradise,
> Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
> I've got two tickets to paradise,
> I've got two tickets to paradise.


I have always liked that song but there was just something about it.  Now I get it.  
IT'S GHEY AS SH!T!!!!


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I have always liked that song but there was just something about it.  Now I get it.
> IT'S GHEY AS SH!T!!!!



Cool, let me play it again.

Got a surprise especially for you,
Something that both of us have always wanted to do.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I've got two tickets to paradise,
Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
I've got two tickets to paradise,
I've got two tickets to paradise.

I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear. (You know why?)
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I've got two tickets to paradise,
Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
I've got two tickets to paradise,
I've got two tickets to paradise.


----------



## otter

You made me cry when you said goodbye
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame

You broke my heart when you said we'll part
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame

Farewell, goodbye, although I'll cry
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame

You made me cry when you said goodbye
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame

Farewell, goodbye, although I'll cry
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame


----------



## K_Jo

Pssst...kwilia, it's "The Reverend Bluejeans."


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> You made me cry when you said goodbye
> Ain't that a shame?
> My tears fell like rain
> Ain't that a shame?
> You're the one to blame


Thanks, Looking for this song last night. Cheap Trick version?


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Thanks, Looking for this song last night. Cheap Trick version?



Fats...just listened to it.


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> Fats just listened to it.


 I did not.


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I did not.



Oops, you weren't supposed to see that..


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> Oops, you weren't supposed to see that..


You can't see me, but I'm showing you my  **** off tattoo.


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You can't see me, but I'm showing you my  **** off tattoo.



Is it just like Kwillia's tat??


----------



## K_Jo

I thought hers said "WWOD"?


----------



## morganj614

*whilst in the shower...*

Spill the wine and take that pearl, Spill the wine and take that pearl
Spill the wine and take that pearl, Spill the wine and take that pearl

I was once out strolling one very hot summer's day
When I thought I'd lay myself down to rest
in a big field of tall grass
I lay there in the sun and felt it caressing my face

And I fell asleep and dreamed
I dreamed I was in a Hollywood movie
And that I was the star of the movie
This really blew my mind, the fact that me,
an overfed, long-haired leaping gnome
should be the star of a Hollywood movie

But there I was, I was taken to a place, the hall of the mountain kings
I stood high upon a mountain top, naked to the world
In front of every kind of girl, there was
black ones, round ones, big ones, crazy ones...

Out of the middle came a lady
She whispered in my ear something crazy
She said:

Spill the wine and take that pearl, Spill the wine and take that pearl
Spill the wine and take that pearl, Spill the wine and take that pearl

[spoken:]

I thought to myself what could that mean
Am I going crazy or is this just a dream
Now, wait a minute
I know I'm lying in a field of grass somewhere
so it's all in my head
and then.. I heard her say one more time:

[sung:]

Spill the wine and take that pearl, Spill the wine and take that pearl
Spill the wine and take that pearl, Spill the wine and take that pearl

[spoken:]
I could feel hot flames of fire roaring at my back
As she disappeared, but soon she returned
In her hand was a bottle of wine, in the other, a glass
She poured some of the wine from the bottle into the glass
And raised it to her lips
And just before she drank it, she said:

[sung:]
Spill the wine and take that pearl, Spill the wine and take that pearl
Spill the wine and take that pearl, Spill the wine and take that pearl


----------



## otter

On the banks of the river
Stood Runnin' Bear, young Indian brave
On the other side of the river
Stood his lovely Indian maid
Little White Dove was-a her name
Such a lovely sight to see
But their tribes fought with each other
So their love could never be

Runnin' Bear loved Little White Dove
With a love big as the sky
Runnin' Bear loved Little White Dove
With a love that couldn't die

He couldn't swim the raging river
'Cause the river was too wide
He couldn't reach Little White Dove
Waiting on the other side
In the moonlight he could see her
Throwing kisses 'cross the waves
Her little heart was beating faster
Waiting there for her brave

Runnin' Bear loved Little White Dove
With a love big as the sky
Runnin' Bear loved Little White Dove
With a love that couldn't die

Runnin' Bear dove in the water
Little White Dove did the same
And they swam out to each other
Through the swirling stream they came
As their hands touched and their lips met
The ragin' river pulled them down
Now they'll always be together
In that happy hunting ground

Runnin' Bear loved Little White Dove
With a love big as the sky
Runnin' Bear loved Little White Dove
With a love that couldn't die


----------



## Kyle

otter said:
			
		

> Be nice, Kwillia, or she'll start posting Menudo and NKOTB.


 Ban her!


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:
			
		

> Ban her!


You better be talkin' bout K_Jo...


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> You better be talkin' bout K_Jo...


 Uh... Yeah! That's who I meant!


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You better be talkin' bout K_Jo...


Is this because I reported your post?  That button should not be so close to the 'Reply with quote' button.


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> Ban her!



vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kyle again.

YOU WERE SOOOOOOOO GETTING SOME RED BUDDY!!  <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_16.gif' alt='Evil' border=0></a>


----------



## Kyle

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> vBulletin Message
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kyle again.
> 
> YOU WERE SOOOOOOOO GETTING SOME RED BUDDY!!


 

Thank you Maam, may I have another!


----------



## somdcrab

:tool:


----------



## Agee

Women think I’m tasty, but they’re always tryin’ to waste me
And make me burn the candle right down,
But baby, baby, I don’t need no jewels in my crown.

’cause all you women is low down gamblers,
Cheatin’ like I don’t know how,
But baby, baby, there’s fever in the funk house now.
This low down #####in’ got my poor feet a itchin’,
You know you know the duece is still wild.

Baby, I can’t stay, you got to roll me
And call me the tumblin’ dice.

Always in a hurry, I never stop to worry,
Don’t you see the time flashin’ by.
Honey, got no money,
I’m all sixes and sevens and nines.
Say now, baby, I’m the rank outsider,
You can be my partner in crime.

But baby, I can’t stay,
You got to roll me and call me the tumblin’,
Roll me and call me the tumblin’ dice.

Oh, my, my, my, I’m the lone crap shooter,
Playin’ the field ev’ry night.

Baby, can’t stay,
You got to roll me and call me the tumblin’ dice, (call me the tumblin’)
Got to roll me, got to roll me, got to roll me (oh yeah)
Got to roll me. got to roll me, got to roll me ( keep on rolling, keep on rolling)


----------



## Agee

Come here sister.....Papa's in the swing He ain't too hip...

about that new breed babe 



He ain't no drag Papa's got a brand new bag 



Come here mama....and dig this crazy scene He's not too fancy....but his line is pretty clean 



He ain't no drag. Papa's got a brand new bag 



He's doing the Jerk.... He's doing the Fly Don't play him cheap 'cause you know he ain't shy 

He's doing the Monkey, the Mashed Potatoes, Jump back Jack, See you later alligator. 

Come here sister Papa's in the swing He ain't too hip now but I can dig that new breed babe; He ain't no drag He's got a brand new bag 



Oh papa! He's doing the Jerk Papa...he's doing the Jerk He's doing the twist ... just like this, He's doing the Fly ev'ry day and ev'ry night The thing's....like the Boomerang. 



Hey....come on Hey! Hey.....come on Hey! Hey....he's pu tight...out of sight... Come on. Hey! Hey!

</PRE>


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> No wonder I couldn't find that song... I didn't realize that was what they were saying...



 I always thought it was "Spill the wine, Dig that girl"  Misheard lyrics


----------



## Agee

Never know how much I love you
Never know how much I care
When you put your arms around me
I get a fever that's so hard to bear
You give me fever (you give me fever) when you kiss me
Fever when you hold me tight (you give me fever)
Fever ... in the mornin'
Fever all through the night

Sun lights up the day time
Moon lights up the night
I light up when you call my name
'cause I know you're gonna treat me right
You give me fever (you give me fever) when you kiss me
Fever when you hold me tight (you give me fever)
Fever ... in the mornin'
Fever all through the night (WOW!!)


----------



## Agee

*War fans*

music is what we like to play
all day all day all day all day all day
to soothe your soul, yeah
down at the beach y'all parting down
making love or lying around
to soothe your mind

Music is what we like to play
all day all day all day all day all day
to soothe your soul, yeah
lets have a picnic go to the park 
rolling in the grass 'til long after dark
to soothe you soul, yeah

instrumental bridge

down at the beach y'all partying down
making love or just lying around

lets have a picnic go to the park
rolling in the grass 'til long after dark 

down at the beach y'all partying down
making love or just lying around

lets have a picnic go to the park
rolling in the grass 'til long after dark

down at the beach y'all partying down
making love or just lying around


----------



## Kyle

Midnight gettin' uptight Where are you
You said you'd meet me now it's quarter to two
I know I'm hangin' but I'm still wantin' you

Hey Jack It's a fact they're talkin' in town
I turn my back and you're messin' around
I'm not really jealous don't like lookin' like a clown

I think of you ev'ry night and day
You took my heart then you took my pride away

I hate myself for loving you
Can't break free from the the things that you do
I wanna walk but I run back to you that's why
I hate myself for loving you

Daylight spent the night without you
But I've been dreamin' 'bout the lovin' you do
I won't be as angry 'bout the hell you put me through

Hey man bet you can treat me right
You just don't know what you was missin' last night
I wanna see your face and say forget it just from spite
I think of you ev'ry night and day
You took my heart then you took my pride away


I hate myself for loving you
Can't break free from the the things that you do
I wanna walk but I run back to you, that's why
I hate myself for loving you


I think of you ev'ry night and day
You took my heart then you took my pride away

I hate myself for loving you
Can't break free from the the things that you do
I wanna walk but I run back to you that's why
I hate myself for loving you


I hate myself for loving you
Can't break free from the the things that you do
I wanna walk but I run back to you that's why
I hate myself for loving you

I hate myself for loving you
I hate myself for loving you
I hate myself for loving you
I hate myself for loving you
I hate myself for loving you


----------



## Kyle

Time, time, time
See what's become of me

Time, time, time
See what's become of me
While I looked around
For my possibilities
I was so hard to please

Look around
Leaves are brown
And the sky
Is a hazy shade of winter

Hear the salvation army band
Down by the riverside
It's bound to be a better ride
Than what you've got planned
Carry a cup in your hand

Look around
Leaves are brown
And the sky
Is a hazy shade of winter

Hang on to your hopes my friend
That's an easy thing to say
But if your hopes should pass away
Simply pretend
That you can build them again

Look around
Grass is high
Fields are ripe
It's the springtime of my life

Seasons change with the scenery
Weaving time in a tapestry
Won't you stop and remember me

Look around
Leaves are brown
And the sky
It's a hazy shade of winter

Look around 
Leaves are brown
There's a patch of snow on the ground


----------



## cattitude

Here comes Peter Cottontail,         
 Hoppin' down the bunny trail,         
 Hippity, hoppity,         
 Easter's on its way.         

 Bringin' every girl and boy Baskets full of Easter joy,         
 Things to make your Easter bright and gay.         
 He's got jelly beans for Tommy,         
 Colored eggs for sister Sue,         
 There's an orchid for your Mommy         
 And an Easter bonnet, too.         

 Oh! here comes Peter Cottontail,         
 Hoppin' down the bunny trail,         
 Hippity hoppity,         
 Happy Easter day.         

 Here comes Peter Cottontail,         
 Hoppin' down the bunny trail,         
 Look at him stop,         
 and listen to him say:         
 "Try to do the things you should."         
 Maybe if you're extra good,         
 He'll roll lots of Easter eggs your way.         

 You'll wake up on Easter morning         
 And you'll know that he was there         
 When you find those choc'late bunnies         
 That he's hiding ev'rywhere.         

 Oh! here comes Peter Cottontail,         
 Hoppin' down the bunny trail,         
 Hippity hoppity,         
 Happy Easter day.


----------



## otter

Potato skins, potato cakes
Hash browns, and instant flakes
Baked or boiled or french fried
There’s no kind you haven’t tried

You planned a trip to idaho
Just to watch potatoes grow
I understand how you must feel
I can’t deny they’ve got appeal

Whoah
You like them whether they are plain or they’re stuffed, oh yeah
Better face the facts, it seems you can’t get enough
You know, you’re gonna have to face it
You’re addicted to spuds

Your greasy hands, your salty lips
Looks like you found the chips
Your belly aches, your teeth grind
Some tator tots would blow your mind

And you don’t mind if they’re not cooked
You need your fix, I guess you’re hooked
And late at night you always dream
Of bacon bits and sour cream

Whoah, you like them even if they’re lumpy or tough, oh yeah
Whee, it’s pretty obvoius to me you can’t get enough
You know you’re gonna have to face it
You’re addicted to spuds

Might as well face it, you’re addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, you’re addicted to spuds

Ooh yeah

I’m givin’ up, it’sjust no use
Another case of spud abuse
What can I say, what can I do
Potato bug has got me too, wahoo

I used to hate them, now they’re all that I eat, oh yeah
Whee, I’ve often seen then whipped, but they just can’t be beat
Now I’m gonna have to face it
I’m addicted to spuds

Might as well face it, I’m addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, I’m addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, I’m addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, I’m addicted to spuds

Might as well face it, I’m addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, I’m addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, I’m addicted to spuds
Might as well face it, I’m addicted to spuds


----------



## morganj614

I used to live in new york city
Every thing there was dark and dirty
Outside my window was a steeple
With a clock that always said 12:30

Young girls are coming to the canyon
And in the morning I can see them walking
I can no longer keep my blinds drawn
And I can’t keep myself from talking.

At first so strange to feel so friendly
To say good morning and really mean it
To feel these changes happening in me
But not to notice till I feel it.

Young girls are coming to the canyon
And in the morning I can see them walking
I can no longer keep my blinds drawn
And I can’t keep myself from talking.

Cloudy waters cast no reflection
Images of beauty lie there stagnant
Vibrations bounce in no direction
And lie there shattered into fragments.

Young girls are coming to the canyon
And in the morning I can see them walking
I can no longer keep my blinds drawn
And I can’t keep myself from talking.


----------



## virgovictoria

Paul Westerberg - "Waiting for Somebody"

All my life, waiting for somebody
Ah-ha-ha, come and take my hand
All my life, waiting for somebody
Ah-ha-ha, whoa, yeah

Down so long, doesn't really matter
This downtown home, been kicked and I've been spurred
You comin' along? It does't really matter
I'll go it alone--doesn't even hurt

I'm waitin' for the day, waitin' for the day that you come my way...

I drove down deep, made a big decision
I'm going to sleep--I'm going there alone
I know damn well I'm tired of all this cryin'
On my feet as far as I can tell

Somebody... somebody... somebody... somebody... etc.


----------



## virgovictoria

Paul Westerberg - "Dyslexic Heart"

Na nanana na nanana na na
na na na na nana etc.
Ah ah ah...

You shoot me glances and they're so hard to read
I misconstrue what you mean
Slip me a napkin and now that you start
Is this your name or a doctor's eye chart?

I try and comprehend you but I got a dyslexic heart
I ain't dying to offend you, I got a dyslexic heart

Thanks for the book, now my table is ready
Is this a library or bar?
Between the covers I thought you were ready
A half-angel, half-tart

Do I read you correctly, lead me directly
Help me with this part
Do I hate you? Do I date you?
Do I got a dyslexic Heart?

You keep swayin'... what are you sayin'?
Thinking 'bout stayin'?
Or are you just playing, making passes
Well, my heart could use some glasses


----------



## virgovictoria

The Vapors - "Turning Japanese"

I've got your picture of me and you 
You wrote "I love you" I wrote "me too"
I sit there staring and there's nothing else to do
Oh it's in color Your hair is brown 
Your eyes are hazel And soft as clouds 
I often kiss you when there's no one else around

I've got your picture, I've got your picture 
I'd like a million of you all round my cell
I want a doctor to take your picture 
So I can look at you from inside as well 
You've got me turning up and turning down 
And turning in and turning 'round 

I'm turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so 
Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so 
I'm turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so 
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so

I've got your picture, I've got your picture 
I'd like a million of them all round my cell
I want the doctor to take a picture 
So I can look at you from inside as well 
You've got me turning up and turning down and turning in and turning 'round

I'm turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so 
Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so 
I'm turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so 
Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so

No sex, no drugs, no wine, no women
No fun, no sin, no you, no wonder it's dark 
Everyone around me is a total stranger 
Everyone avoids me like a psyched lone-ranger Everyone

That's why I'm turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so 
Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so 
I'm turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so 
Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so

Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so 
Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so 
Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so 
(think so think so think so) 
Turning Japanese 
I think I'm turning Japanese 
I really think so


----------



## virgovictoria

Echo & The Bunnymen - "Lips Like Sugar"

She floats like a swan 
grace on the water 
lips like sugar 
lips like sugar 
just when you think you've caught her 
she glides across the water 
she calls for you tonight 
to share this moonlight 


You'll flow down her river 
She'll ask you and you'll give her 
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 
Lips like sugar 
sugar kisses 


She knows what she knows 
I know what she's thinking 
sugar kisses 
sugar kisses 
just when you think she's yours 
she's flown to other shores 
to laugh at how you break 
and melt into this lake 


You'll flow down her river 
but you'll never give her 
Lips like sugar 
sugar kisses 
lips like sugar 
sugar kisses 


She'll be my mirror 
Reflect what I am 
A loser and a winner 
The King of Siam 
and my Siamese twin 
Alone on the river 
Mirror kisses 
Mirror kisses 


Lips like sugar 
sugar kisses 
lips like sugar 
sugar kisses 


Lips like sugar 
sugar kisses 
lips like sugar 
sugar kisses 


Lips like sugar 
sugar kisses 
lips like sugar 
sugar kisses


----------



## virgovictoria

Oasis - "Wonderwall"

Today is gonna be the day 
That they're gonna throw it back to you 
By now you should've somehow 
Realised what you gotta do 
I don't believe that anybody 
Feels the way I do about you now 
Backbeat the word was on the street 
That the fire in your heart is out 
I'm sure you've heard it all before 
But you never really had a doubt 
I don't believe that anybody feels 
The way I do about you now 

And all the roads we have to walk are winding 
And all the lights that lead us there are blinding 
There are many things that I would 
Like to say to you 
but I don't know how 

Because maybe 
You're gonna be the one that saves me ? 
And after all 
You're my wonderwall 

Today was gonna be the day? 
But they'll never throw it back to you 
By now you should've somehow 
Realised what you're not to do 
I don't believe that anybody 
Feels the way I do 
About you now 

And all the roads that lead you there were winding 
And all the lights that light the way are blinding 
There are many things that I would like to say to you 
I don't know how 

I said maybe 
You're gonna be the one that saves me ? 
And after all 
You're my wonderwall 

I said maybe 
You're gonna be the one that saves me ? 
And after all 
You're my wonderwall 

Said maybe 
You're gonna be the one that saves me 
You're gonna be the one that saves me 
You're gonna be the one that saves me


----------



## virgovictoria

Simple Minds - "Don't You - Forget About Me"

Hey, hey, hey ,hey
Ohhh...

Won't you come see about me?
I'll be alone, dancing you know it baby


Tell me your troubles and doubts
Giving me everything inside and out and
Love's strange so real in the dark
Think of the tender things that we were working on


Slow change may pull us apart
When the light gets into your heart, baby


Don't You Forget About Me
Don't Don't Don't Don't
Don't You Forget About Me


Will you stand above me?
Look my way, never love me
Rain keeps falling, rain keeps falling
Down, down, down


Will you recognise me?
Call my name or walk on by
Rain keeps falling, rain keeps falling
Down, down, down, down


Hey, hey, hey, hey
Ohhhh.....


Don't you try and pretend
It's my feeling we'll win in the end
I won't harm you or touch your defenses
Vanity and security, ahhhh


Don't you forget about me
I'll be alone, dancing you know it baby
Going to take you apart
I'll put us back together at heart, baby


Don't You Forget About Me
Don't Don't Don't Don't
Don't You Forget About Me


As you walk on by
Will you call my name?
As you walk on by
Will you call my name?
When you walk away


Or will you walk away?
Will you walk on by?
Come on - call my name
Will you call my name?


I say :
La la la...


----------



## virgovictoria

Green Day - "Time of Your Life"

Another turning point;
a fork stuck in the road.

Time grabs you by the wrist;
directs you where to go.

So make the best of this test
and don't ask why.

It's not a question
but a lesson learned in time.

It's something unpredicatable
but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

So take the photographs
and still frames in your mind.

Hang it on a shelf
of good health and good time.

Tattoos of memories
and dead skin on trial.

For what it's worth,
it was worth all the while.

It's something unpredicatable
but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Simple Minds - "Don't You - Forget About Me"


You are making up for lost time. 

*Tears for Fears:*

You better love loving and you better behave
You better love loving and you better behave
Woman in chains
Woman in chains

Calls her man the great white hope
Says she’s fine, she’ll always cope
Woman in chains
Woman in chains

Well I feel lying and waiting is a poor man’s deal
And I feel hopelessly weighed down by your eyes of steel
It’s a world gone crazy
Keeps woman in chains

Trades her soul as skin and bones
Sells the only thing she owns
Woman in chains
Woman in chains

Men of stone
Men of stone

Well I feel deep in your heart there are wounds time can’t heals
And I feel somebody somewhere is trying to breathe
Well you know what I mean
It’s a world gone crazy
Keeps woman in chains

It’s under my skin but out of my hands
I’ll tear it apart but I won’t understand
I will not accept the greatness of man

It’s a world gone crazy
Keeps woman in chains


----------



## virgovictoria

Beck - "Devil's Haircut"

Something's wrong 'cause my mind is fading
And everywhere I look there's a dead end waiting
Temperature's dropping at the rotten oasis
Stealing kisses from the leperous faces

Heads are hanging from the garbage man trees
Mouthwash jukebox gasoline
Pistols are pointing at a poor man's pockets
Smiling eyes ripping out of his sockets

Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind

Love machines on the sympathy crutches
Discount orgies on the dropout buses
Hitching a ride with the bleeding noses
Coming to town with the brief case blues

Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind

Something's wrong 'cause my mind is fading
Ghetto-blastin' disintegrating
Rock 'n' roll, know what I'm sayin'
And everywhere I look there's a devil waiting

Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind
Got a devil's haircut in my mind

Devil's haircut! In my mind!
Devil's haircut! In my mind!
Devil's haircut! In my mind!


----------



## virgovictoria

Jamiroquai - "Virtual Insanity"

Oh yeah what we're living in (let me tell ya) 
It' a wonder man can eat at all 
When things are big 
That should be small 
Who can tell what magic spells we'll be doing for us. 
And I'm giving all my love to this world 
Only to be told 
I can't see, I can't breathe 
No more will we be 
And nothing's gonna change the way we live 
Cuz we can always take and never give 
And now that things are changing for the worse, 
See, it's a crazy world we're living in 
And I just can't see that half of us immersed in sin 
Is all we have to give these 

Futures made of virtual insanity 
now always seem, to be governed by this love we have 
For useless, twisting, our new technology 
Oh now there is no sound for we all live underground 

And I'm thinking in what a mess we're in 
Hard to know when to begin 
If I could slip the sickly ties that earthly man has made 
And now every mother can choose the color of her child 
That's not nature's way 
Well that's what they said yesterday 
There's nothing left to do but pray 
I think it's time I found a new religion 
Whoaaa it's so insane to synthesize another strain 
There's something in these futures that we have to be told. 

Futures made of virtual insanity 
now always seem, to be governed by this love we have 
For useless, twisting of our then new technology 
Oh now there is no sound for we all live underground 

Now there's no sound if we all live underground 
And now it's virtual insanity 
Forget your virtual reality 
Oh, there's nothing so bad, I know yeah 
(Bridge)
Oh, this virtual insanity, we're living in, 
Has got to change, yeah 
Things will never be the same 
And I can't go on 
While we're living in oh, oh virtual insanity 
Oh, this world has got to change 
Cos I just, I just can't keep going on, it was virtual, 
Virtual insanity that we're living in, that we're living in 
That virtual insanity is what it is 

Chorus x2:

Futures made of virtual insanity 
now always seem to be governed by this love we have 
For useless, twisting, our new technology 
Oh there is no sound for we all live underground 

Living - Virtual Insanity 
Living - Virtual Insanity 
Living - Virtual Insanity 
Living - Virtual Insanity 

Virtual Insanity is what we're living in


----------



## virgovictoria

*Ladies and Gentlemen, She Has No Theme...*

She Likes it All...  

Luther, My Man, My Love...  "Superstar"

I wanna tell you, baby
The changes I've been goin' through
Missin' you, missin' you, oh...oh...
Till you come back to me
I don't know what I'm gonna do
N-n-n-no, n-n-no

Don't you remember you told me you loved me, baby
You said you'd be comin' back this way again, baby
Baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, oh, baby
I love you
Yeah...I really do

Long ago
And oh, so far away
I fell in love with you
Before the second show

And your guitar
And you sound so sweet and clear
But you're not really here
It's just the radio

Don't you remember you told me you loved me, baby
You said you'd be comin' back this way again, baby
Baby, baby, baby, baby, oh, baby, yeah
I love you
I really do

(To belong) Yeah...hey...eah...yeah...hey...hey
(To belong) Whoa...ho...oh...whoa...ho...ho...
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah

You looked for me to be yours
You want my love, but you're on the road
Don't you remember me anymore

Loneliness
Is such a sad affair
A sad affair
And I can hardly wait
To be with you again

And what to say, to say
To make you come again
Oh, honey
Come on back to me again, yeah, hey
I wanna be, I wanna be anywhere you are

Don't you remember you told me you loved me, baby
You said you'd be comin' back this way again, baby
Baby, baby, baby, woo, baby, oh, baby
Yes, I love you
I really do

Yeah, hey...
Yeah, yeah...eah...yeah...ooh...
Play it easy, play it easy
Keep it right there, keep it right there, keep it right there
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
What are you gonna say
It's alright, it's alright
Ooh, baby, it's alright, it's alright
Alright now
Keep it right there, keep it right there
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
It's alright, it's alright
Ooh, baby, it's alright, it's alright
Say it's alright, it's alright
Say, ooh, baby, it's alright, it's alright
Alright now
Eah...
L-l-l-l-love
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Eah...ooh...ooh...yeah...hea...
Say it's alright, it's alright
Ooh, baby, it's alright, it's alright
Alright now
Alright now
I used to be sad
But now it's alright, it's alright
Ooh, baby, it's alright, it's alright
Alright now
I wonder, I wonder
Where are you again tonight
Are you holdin' someone else real tight
I wonder, I wonder, I wonder


----------



## jazz lady

Here I stand so patiently
For your lights to shine on me
For your song inside of me
This we bring to you

In the shadow of love
Time goes by leaving me helpless
Just to reach and try
To live my life

These are my reasons, so
Here we stand so patiently
For your song inside of me
For your lights to shine on me
This we bring to you
One, one in a million


----------



## jazz lady

Highway run
Into the midnight sun
Wheels go round and round
You're on my mind
Restless hearts
Sleep alone tonight
Sendin' all my love
Along the wire

They say that the road
Ain't no place to start a family
Right down the line
It's been you and me
And lovin' a music man
Ain't always what it's supposed to be
Oh girl you stand by me
I'm forever yours...faithfully

Circus life
Under the big top world
We all need the clowns
To make us smile
Through space and time
Always another show
Wondering where I am
Lost without you

And being apart ain't easy
On this love affair
Two strangers learn to fall in love again
I get the joy
Of rediscovering you
Oh girl, you stand by me
I'm forever yours...faithfully

Oh, oh, oh, oh
Faithfully, I'm still yours
I'm forever yours
Ever yours...faithfully


----------



## jazz lady

Lying beside you, here in the dark
Feeling your heart beat with mine
Softly you whisper, you're so sincere
How could our love be so blind
We sailed on together
We drifted apart
And here you are by my side

So now I come to you, with open arms
Nothing to hide, believe what I say
So here I am with open arms
Hoping you'll see what your love means to me
Open arms

Living without you, living alone
This empty house seems so cold
Wanting to hold you, wanting you near
How much I wanted you home

But now that you've come back
Turned night into day
I need you to stay.

So now I come to you, with open arms
Nothing to hide, believe what I say
So here I am with open arms
Hoping you'll see what your love means to me
Open arms


----------



## jazz lady

It's been a mystery and still they try to see
Why somethin' good can hurt so bad
Caught on a one-way street, the taste of bittersweet
Love will survive somehow, some way

One love feeds the fire
One heart burns desire
I wonder, who's cryin' now
Two hearts born to run
Who'll be the lonely one
I wonder, who's cryin' now

So many stormy nights, so many wrongs or rights
Neither could change their headstrong ways
And in a lover's rage, they tore another page
The fightin' is worth the love they save...

One heart burns desire
I wonder, who's cryin' now
Two hearts born to run
Who'll be the lonely one
I wonder, who's cryin' now

Only so many tears you can cry
'Til the heartache is over
And now you can say your love
Will never die

One heart burns desire
I wonder, who's cryin' now
Two hearts born to run
Who'll be the lonely one
I wonder, who's cryin' now


----------



## jazz lady

Winter is here again oh Lord,
Haven't been home in a year or more
I hope she holds on a little longer

Sent a letter on a long summer day
Made of silver, not of clay
I've been runnin' down this dusty road

Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'
I don't know where I'll be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'

I've been trying to make it home
Got to make it before too long
I can't take this very much longer
I'm stranded in the sleet and rain
Don't think I'm ever gonna make it home again
The mornin' sun is risin'
It's kissing the day

Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'
I don't know where I'll be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'


----------



## jazz lady

*For mydoghasfleas...*

Bitin' Fleas Blues

I've got a cat and a dog, 
They sleeps out in the hall; 
I've got a cat and a dog, 
They sleeps out in the hall; 
They scratches off all the fleas, 
And they come in my room to have a ball. 


Start hopping and jumping, 
Crawling and biting on me, 
They're hopping and jumping, 
Crawling and biting on me, 
It's known to be no bedbug; 
It's nothin' but a doggone flea. 

You have to get a spy-glass 
To see where that little devil lands; 
You have to get a spy-glass 
To see where that little devil lands; 
He crawls as light as a gnat, 
But he bites like a doggone man. 

He will start to crawling from your feet, 
He'll crawl up around your waist, 
He'll start from your feet, 
And he'll crawl up around your waist; 
Then he'll bite you so doggone hard, 
To keep from falling you will need a brace. Then you will look for him, 
But don't never think he don't see you; 
You may look for him and can't find him, 
But don't never think he don't see you. 
'Cause he will crawl behind you, 
Nibble your backbone half in two.


----------



## jazz lady

*Brawk!  Brawk!*

*Ain't Nobody Here But Us Chickens *
One night farmer Brown was takin' the air
Locked up the barnyard with the greatest of care
Down in the henhouse something disturbed
When he shouted "Who's there?" this is what he heard:
There ain't nobody here but us chickens
There ain't nobody here at all
So calm yourself and stop that fuss
There ain't nobody here but us
We chickens tryin' to sleep
And you butt in
And hobble hobble hobble hobble with your shin 

There ain't nobody here but us chickens
There ain't nobody here at all
You're stompin' around, shaking the ground
You're kicking up an awful dust
We chickens tryin' to sleep
And you butt in
And hobble hobble hobble hobble - it's a sin 

Tomorrow is a busy day
We got things to do
We got eggs to lay
We got ground to dig
And worms to scratch
It takes a lot of settin' gettin' chicks to hatch 

Oh there ain't nobody here but us chickens
There ain't nobody here at all
So quiet yourself and stop that fuss
There ain't nobody here but us
Kindly point that gun the other way
And hobble hobble hobble off and hit the hay 

Tomorrow is a busy day
We got things to do
We got eggs to lay
We got ground to dig
And worms to scratch
It takes a lot of settin' gettin' chicks to hatch 

There ain't nobody here but us chickens
There ain't nobody here at all
So quiet yourself and stop that fuss
There ain't nobody here but us
And kindly point that gun the other way
And hobble hobble hobble off and hit the hay 

Hey, hey boss man, what do you say?
It's easy pickings, there ain't nobody here but us chickens...


----------



## jazz lady

How do you keep the music playing
How do you make it last
How do keep the song from fading
Too fast

How do you lose yourself to someone
And never lose your way
How do you not run out of new things
To say

And since you know we're always changing
How can it be the same
You're sure your heart will fall apart
Each time you hear her name

If we can be the best of lovers
Yet be the best of friends
If we can try with every day
To make it better as it goes
With any luck than I suppose
The music never ends


----------



## jazz lady

Wrapped around each other
Lying in each other's arms
That first cold winter together
Trying so hard to stay warm
Watching those old movies
Falling in love so desperately
Honey I was your hero
And you were my leading lady.

We had it all
Just like Bogie and Bacall
Starring in our old late, late show
Sailing away to Key Largo

Honey can't you remember
We played all the parts
That sweet scene of surrender
When you gave me your heart
Please say you will...play it again
Cause I love you still
Baby this can't be the end.

We had it all
Just like Bogie and Bacall
Starring in our old late, late show
Sailing away to Key Largo

Here's lookin at you kid
Missing all the things we did
We can find it once again, I know
Just like they did in Key Largo

We had it all
Just like Bogie and Bacall
Starring in our old late, late show
Sailing away to Key Largo


----------



## jazz lady

Mister Sandman, bring me a dream
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen.
Give him two lips like roses and clover
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over.

Sandman, I'm so alone.
Don't have nobody to call my own.
Please turn on your magic beam.
Mister Sandman, bring me a dream.

Mister Sandman, bring me a dream.
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen.
Give him the word that I'm not a rover,
And tell him that his lonesome nights are over.

Mister Sandman, bring me a dream.
Give him a pair of eyes with a come hither gleam.
Give him a lonely heart like Pagliacci,
And lots of wavy hair like Liberace.

Mister Sandman, someone to hold,
Would be so peachy before we're too old.
So please turn on your magic beam.
Mister Sandman bring me, 
Please, please, please
Mister Sandman bring me a dream.


----------



## jazz lady

*Aww...I think I found catt and otter's wedding song...*

*My sweet hunk o' trash* 

You don't act up too much 
Ain't got that glamour touch 
You're trifling lazy 
Ain't worth a cigarette ash 
Look out here mamma 
Look out here 
You carry me too fast 
You're just my good for nothin' 
My sweet hunk o' trash 
My, my how you sound 
You're very short on looks 
Dumb, when it comes to books 
Look out, baby 
Watch it, honey 
And you stay full of corn 
Just like a suck o' trash 
What you want me to do in my idle moments 
You're just a good-for-nothin' 
But my sweet hunk o' trash 
Let me get a word in there honey, you running your mouth 
You said I've worried you for years 
I'm just above fly, bench, and beers 
While you sweat over a hot stove slinging hash 
Work my fingers right down to the elbows 
Yes I may be good-for-nothin' 
But I'm still your sweet hunk o' trash 
First to admit it baby 
You said I spread my love all around 
And with the chicks all over town 
But, how can I when you keep me broke 
So I can't spend no cash 
Yes I may be good-for-nothin' 
But I'm still your sweet hunk o' trash 
Listen hear Pops, 
You know you lie about your youth 
I don't lie baby 
I'm just careless with the truth, that's all 
How careless can you be 
Oh, no 
With all your chicks 
You try to make a flash 
Now baby 
It ain't like that, no 
But you're still my good-for-nothin' 
My sweet hunk o' trash 
Now when you stay out very late 
It sure makes me mad to wait how come, baby? 
Cos, you come home too tired 
To raise just one eyelash 
Watch it baby 
Watch it 
You're just good-for-nothin' 
But you're my sweet hunk o' trash 
Yes indeed!


----------



## jazz lady

When I was just a little girl,
I asked my mother, "What will I be?
Will I be pretty?
Will I be rich?"
Here's what she said to me:

"Que sera, sera,
Whatever will be, will be;
The future's not ours to see.
Que sera, sera,
What will be, will be."

When I was just a child in school,
I asked my teacher, "What will I try?
Should I paint pictures"
Should I sing songs?"
This was her wise reply:

"Que sera, sera,
Whatever will be, will be;
The future's not ours to see.
Que sera, sera,
What will be, will be."

When I grew up and fell in love.

I asked my sweetheart, "What lies ahead?
Will we have rainbows
Day after day?"
Here's what my sweetheart said:

"Que sera, sera,
Whatever will be, will be;
The future's not ours to see.
Que sera, sera,
What will be, will be."

Now I have Children of my own.
They ask their mother, "What will I be?"
Will I be handsome?
Will I be rich?"
I tell them tenderly:

"Que sera, sera,
Whatever will be, will be;
The future's not ours to see.
Que sera, sera,
What will be, will be.
Que Sera, Sera!"


----------



## jazz lady

If you ever go down Trinidad, they make you feel so very glad 
Calypso sing and make up rhyme, guarantee you one real good fine time 
Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola. Go down Point Koomahnah 
Both mother and daughter workin' for the Yankee dollar. Oh, beat it 
man, beat it 

Since the Yankee come to Trinidad, they got the young girls all goin' mad 
Young girls say they treat 'em nice, make Trinidad like paradise 
Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola. Go down Point Koomahnah 
Both mother and daughter workin' for the Yankee dollar. Oh, you vex me, you 
vex me 

From Chicachicaree to Mona's Isle, native girls all dance and smile 
Help soldier celebrate his leave, make every day like New Year's Eve 
Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola. Go down Point Koomahnah 
Both mother and daughter workin' for the Yankee dollar. 
It's a fact, man, it's a fact 

In old Trinidad, I also fear, the situation is mighty queer 
Like the Yankee girl, the native swoon when she hear der Bingle croon 
Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola. Go down Point Koomahnah 
Both mother and daughter workin' for the Yankee dollar 

Out on Manzanella Beach, G.I. romance with native peach 
All night long, make tropic love, next day, sit in hot sun and cool off 
Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola. Go down Point Koomahnah 
Both mother and daughter workin' for the Yankee dollar. 


It's a fact, man, it's a fact Rum and Coca-Cola. Rum and Coca-Cola. Workin' for the Yankee dollar ​


:martini:  ​


----------



## jazz lady

*Sh-boom, Sh-boom...*

Hey nonny ding dong, alang alang alang
Boom ba-doh, ba-doo ba-doodle-ay

Oh, life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If I could take you up in paradise up above (sh-boom)
If you would tell me I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream, sweetheart
(Hello, hello again, sh-boom and hopin' we'll meet again)

Oh, life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If only all my precious plans would come true (sh-boom)
If you would let me spend my whole life lovin' you
Life could be a dream, sweetheart

Now every time I look at you
Something is on my mind (dat-dat-dat-dat-dat-duh)
If you do what I want you to
Baby, we'd be so fine!

Oh, life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If I could take you up in paradise up above (sh-boom)
If you would tell me I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream, sweetheart

Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da
Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da
Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da, sh-boom!

Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da
Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da
Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da, sh-boom!

Every time I look at you
Somethin' is on my mind 
If you do what I want you to
Baby, we'd be so fine!

Life could be a dream 
If I could take you up in paradise up above 
If you would tell me I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream, sweetheart
(Hello hello again, sh-boom and hopin' we'll meet again) boom sh-boom

Hey nonny ding dong, alang alang alang (sh-boom)
Ba-doh, ba-doo ba-doodle-ay
Life could be a dream
Life could be a dream, sweetheart!

Life could be a dream
If only all my precious plans would come true
If you would let me spend my whole life loving you
Life could be a dream, sweetheart

(dee-oody-ooh, sh-boom, sh-boom)
(dee-oody-ooh, sh-boom, sh-boom)
(dee-oody-ooh, sh-boom, sh-boom)
Sweetheart!!


----------



## SnidelyWhiplash

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *My sweet hunk o' trash*!


Like a music orgy in here today, sorry I missed the party 
Looks like someones been drinking their Easter dinner.


----------



## Kyle

Some enchanted evening
You may see a stranger
You may see a stranger
Across a crowded room
And somehow you know
You know even then
That somewhere you'll see her again and again

Some enchanted evening
Someone may be laughing
You may hear her laughing
Across a crowded room
And night after night
As strange as it seems
The sound of her laughter will sing in your dreams

Who can explain it
Who can tell you why
Fools give you reasons
Wise men never try

Some enchanted evening
When you find your true love
When you feel her call you
Across a crowded room
Then fly to her side
And make her your own
Or all through your life you may dream all alone

Once you have found her
Never let her go
Once you have found her
Never let her go


----------



## Kyle

*There's a man who leads a life of danger.
To everyone he meets he stays a stranger.
With every move he makes,
Another chance he takes.
Odds are he won't live to see tomorrow.

Secret Agent Man.
Secret Agent Man.
They've given you a number.
And taken away your name.*


----------



## Kyle

My sugar walls
my sugar walls.
Where I come from there's a place called heaven

That's the place where all the good children go.
The houses are of silver
the streets of gold.
But there's more where you come from - my sugar walls.
My sugar walls
my sugar walls.
Blood races to your private spots

let's me know there's a fire.
You can't fight passion when passion is hot

Temperatures rise inside my sugar walls.

Let me take you somewhere you've never been

I could show you things you've never seen.
I could make you never wanna fall in love again

Come spend the night inside my sugar walls.

Take advantage
it's alright

I feel so alive when I'm with you!
Come and feel my presence
it's reigning tonight.
Heaven on earth inside my sugar walls.
Let me take you somewhere you've never been
. . .

I can tell you want me - my sugar walls -
it's impossible to hide.
Your body's on fire
admit it! Come inside.
My sugar walls
my sugar walls.
Come inside my sugar walls
my sugar walls
my sugar walls.
Come spend the night inside my sugar walls

My sugar walls
my sugar walls.


----------



## jazz lady

SnidelyWhiplash said:
			
		

> Like a music orgy in here today, sorry I missed the party
> Looks like someones been drinking their Easter dinner.


Nope - just kind of bored.  I've been stuck in the house for three days now.  I am getting over a nasty sinus infection and hubby was asleep.  The only thing I've had to drink is Juicy Juice.  

Our Easter dinner is homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Kyle

Standing on the corner trying to hail a cab 
You tap me on the shoulder 
My heart about to stop it was fine 
You ask me for directions you was going my way 
I had no objections I couldn't be blasé 
You were fine 

The move was so electric 
You were so magnetic 
Just like in the movies 
Just like in the movies 

Thursday at the Plaza, Friday at the Ritz 
You were all I wanted and we seal it with a kiss 
You were mine 

I felt your arms around me I was so secure 
I knew that love had found me I knew it couldn't go 
You were mine 

We look so fine together 
Love will last forever 
Just like in the movies 
Just like in the movies 

Get yourself together 
Love to last forever 
Just like in the movies 
Just like in the movies 

I just found a picture dusty on the shelf 
Gazing at the mirror smiling to myself 
I'm alive 

If is but a moment 
Wonder where it all went 
Just like in the movies 
Just like in the movies 

If is but a moment 
Wonder where it all went 
Just like in the movies 
Just like in the movies 

Just like in the movies 
Just like in the movies 
Just like in the movies


----------



## SnidelyWhiplash

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The only thing I've had to drink is Juicy Juice.


Did you drink it out of a sippy cup?


----------



## Kyle

Well I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
To taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadow

[Chorus]
Showers washed
All my cares away
I'd wake up to a sunny day
'Cause I love a rainy night
Yes I love a rainy night
Well I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night

Well I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
To taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadow

Puts a song
In this heart of mine
Puts a smile on my face every time

'Cause I love a rainy night
Yeah I love a rainy night
Ooh I love a rainy night
Yeah I love a rainy night

[Chorus]


----------



## Kyle

Sugar, sugar

She sits alone waiting for suggestions
He's so nervous avoiding all the questions
His lips are dry, her heart is gently pounding
Don't you just know exactly what they're thinking

If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
come on sugar let me know.
If you really need me just reach out and touch me
come on honey tell me so
Tell me so baby

He's acting shy looking for an answer
Come on honey let's spend the night together
Now hold on a minute before we go much further
Give me a dime so I can phone my mother
They catch a cab to his high rise apartment
At last he can tell her exactly what his heart meant

If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
come on honey tell me so
If you really need me just reach out and touch me
come on sugar let me know

His heart's beating like a drum
'cos at last he's got this girl home
Relax baby now we are alone

They wake at dawn 'cos all the birds are singing
Two total strangers but that ain't what they're thinking
Outside it's cold, misty and it's raining
They got each other neither one's complaining
He say's I sorry but I'm out of milk and coffee
Never mind sugar we can watch the early movie

If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
come on sugar let me know
If you really need me just reach out and touch me
come on honey tell me so

If you really need me just reach out and touch me
come on sugar let me know
If you really, really, really, really need me
just let me know
Just reach out and touch me
If you really want me
just reach out and touch me
come on sugar let me know
If you really need me just reach out and touch me
come on sugar let me know
If you, if you, if you really need me
just come on and tell me so


----------



## jazz lady

SnidelyWhiplash said:
			
		

> Did you drink it out of a sippy cup?


No, straight out of the bottle.


----------



## morganj614

I seen a girl on a one way corridor
Stealing down a wrong way street
For all the world like an urban toreador
She had wheels on on her feet
Well the cars do the usual dances
Sames old cruise and the kerbside crawl
But the rollergirl she’s taking chances
They just love to see her take them all

No fears alone at night she’s sailing through the crowd
In her ears the phones are tight and the music’s playing loud

Hallelujah here she comes queens rollerball
Enchante what can I say don’t care at all
You know she used to have to wait around
She used to be the lonely one
But now that she can skate around town
She’s the only one

No fears alone at night she’s sailing through the crowd
In her ears the phones are tight and the music’s playing loud

She gets rock n roll a rock n roll station
And a rock n roll dream
She’s making movies on location
She don’t know what it means
But the music make her wanna be the story
And the story was whatever was the song what it was
Rollergirl don’t worry
D.j. play the movies all night long

She tortures taxi drivers just for fun
She like to read their lips
Says toro toro taxi see ya tomorrow my son
I swear she let a big truck graze her hip
She got her own world in the city
You can’t intrude on her
She got her own world in the city
Cos the city’s been so rude to her

Come slippin and a slidin
Life’s a rollerball
Slippin and a slidin
Skateaway that’s all
Shala shalay hey hey skateaway
She’s singing shala shalay hey hey
Skateaway


----------



## jazz lady

Now on the day I was born
The nurses all got around
And they gazed the wild wonder
At the joy they had found

The head nurse spoke up
Said, "Leave this one alone"
She could tell right away
That I was bad to the bone

Bad to the bone
Bad to the bone
Ba ba ba ba ba ba bad
Ba ba ba ba ba ba bad
Bad to the bone

I broke a thousand hearts
Before I met you
I'll break a thousand more, baby
Before I am through

I wanna be yours pretty baby
Yours and yours alone
I'm here to tell ya honey
That I'm bad to the bone

Bad to the bone
Bad to the bone
Ba ba ba ba ba ba bad
Ba ba ba ba ba ba baf
Bad to the bone

SOLO

I'll make a rich woman beg
And I'll make a good woman steal
I'll make an old woman lust
and I'll make a young girl squeal

I wanna be yours pretty baby
Yours and yours alone
I'm here to tell ya honey
That I'm bad to the bone

Bad to the bone
Bad to the bone
Ba ba ba ba ba ba bad
Ba ba ba ba ba ba bad
Bad to the bone

SOLO

Now when I walk the streets
Kings and queens step aside
Every woman I meet haha
They all stay satisfied

I wanna tell you pretty baby
what I see I make my own
and I'm here to tell ya honey
that I'm bad to the bone

Bad to the bone
Bad to the bone
Ba ba ba ba ba ba bad
Ba ba ba ba ba ba bad
Bad to the bone


----------



## Kyle

Big John
Big John
Every morning at the mine you could see him arrive
He stood six-foot-six and weighed two-forty-five
Kinda broad at the shoulder and narrow at the hip
Everybody knew you didn't give no lip to Big John

Big John
Big John
Big Bad John
Big John

Nobody seemed to know where John called home
He just drifted into town and stayed all alone
He didn't say much, kinda quiet and shy
If ya spoke at all, ya just said hi to Big John

Somebody said he came from New Orleans
Where he got in a fight o'er a cajun queen
And a crashin' blow from a huge right hand
Sent a Lousianna fella to the promised land, Big JohnBig John
Big John
Big Bad John
Big John

Then came the day at the bottom of the mine
When a timber cracked and men started cryin'
Miners were prayin' and hearts beat fast
And everybody thought they'd breathed their last, 'cept John

Through the dust and the smoke of this man-made hell
Walked a giant of a man that the miners knew well
Grabbed the saggin' timber and gave out with a groan
And like a giant oak tree, just stood there alone, Big John

Big John
Big John
Big Bad John
Big John

And with all of his strength he gave a mighty shove
Then a miner yelled out, there's a light up above
And twenty men scrambled from a would-be grave
now there's only one left down there to save, Big John

With jacks and timbers they started back down
Then came that rumble way down in the ground
As smoke and gas belched outta the mine
Everybody knew it was the end of the line for Big John

Big John
Big John
Big Bad John
Big John

Now, they never re-opened that worthless pit
They just placed a marble stand in front of it
These few words are written on that stand,

At the bottom of this mine lies one Hell of a man, Big John

Big John
Big John
Big Bad John
Big John


----------



## jazz lady

*Loves me some George...*

I was a rebel from the day I left school
Grew my hair long and broke all the rules
I'd sit and listen to my records all day
With big ambitions of where I could play
My parents taught me what life was about
So I grew up the type they warned me about
They said my friends were just a unruly vibe
And I should, get a haircut and get a real job

CHORUS
Get a haircut and get a real job
Clean your act up and dont be a slob
Get it together like your big brother Bob
Why dont you, get a haircut and get a real job

I even tried that nine to five scene
I told myself that it was all a bad dream
I found a band with some good songs to play
Now I party all night and sleep all day
I might this chick, she was my number one fan
She took me home to meet her mommy and dad
They took one look at me and said "oh my god"
Get a haircut and get a real job

CHORUS

(Get a real job, why dont you get a real job,
get a real job, why dont you get a real job)

I hit the bigtime with my rock and roll band
The futures brighter now then I ever planned
Im ten times richer then my big brother Bob
He's got a haricut and got a real job

CHORUS

(Get a real job, why dont you get a real job,
get a real job, why dont you get a real job)


----------



## Ken King

The end of the Civil War was near when quite accidentally,
A hero who sneezed abruptly seized retreat and reversed it to victory.

His medal of honor pleased and thrilled his proud little family group.
While pinning it on some blood was spilled and so it was planned he’d command F-Troop.



Where Indian fights are colorful sights & nobody takes a lickin’
Where pale face and redskin both turn chicken.

When killing and fighting get them down, they know their morale can’t droop.
As long as they all relax in town before they resume with a bang and a boom F-Troop.


----------



## Kyle

The windows dirty the mattress stinks 
This ain't no place to be a man 
Ain't got no future, ain't got no past 
And I don't think I ever can 

The floor is filthy the walls are thin 
The wind is howling in my face 
The rats are peeling, I'm losing ground 
Can't seem to join the human race. 

Chorus: 
I'm living in a hell hole 
Don't want to stay in this hell hole 
Don't want to die in this hell hole 
Girl, get me out of this hell hole. 

I rode the jetstream, I hit the top 
I'm eating steak and lobster tails 
The sauna's drafty, the pools too hot 
The kitchen stinks of boiling snails. 

The taxman's coming, the butler quit 
This ain't no place to be a man 
I'm going back to where I started 
I'm flashing back into my pan. 

Chorus: 
It's better in a hell hole 
You know where you stand in a hell hole 
Folks lend a hand in a hell hole 
Girl get me back to my hell hole.


----------



## Kyle

Ken King said:
			
		

> The end of the Civil War was near when quite accidentally,
> A hero who sneezed abruptly seized retreat and reversed it to victory.
> 
> His medal of honor pleased and thrilled his proud little family group.
> While pinning it on some blood was spilled and so it was planned he’d command F-Troop....


Blast from the past!


----------



## SnidelyWhiplash

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, straight out of the bottle.


You do live on the edge!

Thanks for the tunes.


----------



## jazz lady

Unforgettable, that's what you are
Unforgettable though near or far
Like a song of love that clings to me
How the thought of you does things to me
Never before has someone been more

Unforgettable in every way
And forever more, that's how you'll stay
That's why, darling, it's incredible
That someone so unforgettable
Thinks that I am unforgettable too

Unforgettable in every way
And forever more, that's how you'll stay
That's why, darling, it's incredible
That someone so unforgettable
Thinks that I am unforgettable too


----------



## jazz lady

Wishin', and hopin', and thinkin', and prayin', 
Plannin', and dreamin' each night of his charms, 
That won't get you into his arms. 



So if you're lookin' ta find love, 
That you, can share... 
All you gotta do is: 

Hold him, and kiss him, and love him, 
And show him that you care... 

Show him that you care, just for him. 
Do the things, that he likes to do. 
Wear your hair, just for him... 
Cuz you won't get him thinkin' and a-prayin', 
Wishin' and a-hopin', Just... 

Wishin', and hopin', and thinkin', and prayin', 
Plannin', and dreamin' his kisses will start, 
That won't get you into his arms. 

So if you're thinkin' of how great, 
True love is... 
All you gotta do is: 

Hold him, and kiss him, and squeeze him, and love him, 
Just do it, and after you do, 
You will be his... 

Show him that you care, just for him. 
Do the things, that he likes to do. 
Wear your hair, just for him... 
Cuz you won't get him thinkin' and a-prayin', 
Wishin' and a-hopin', 
Just... 

Wishin', and hopin', and thinkin', and prayin', 
Plannin', and dreamin' his kisses will start, 
That won't get you into his arms. 

So if you're thinkin' of how great, 
True love is... 
All, you gotta do is: Hold him, and kiss him, and squeeze him, and love him, 
Just do it, and after you do, 
You will be his... 
You will be his... 
You will be his...


----------



## jazz lady

SnidelyWhiplash said:
			
		

> You do live on the edge!


Always.  


> Thanks for the tunes.


My pleasure, newbie.


----------



## virgovictoria

Paul Simon - "Loves Me Like a Rock"

When I was a little boy, (when I was just a boy)
And the Devil would call my name (when I was just a boy)
I'd say "now who do,
Who do you think you're fooling?" (when I was just a boy)
I'm a consecrated boy (when I was just a boy)
I'm a singer in a Sunday choir
Oh , my mama loves, she loves me
She get down on her knees and hug me
Like she loves me like a rock
She rocks me like the rock of ages
And loves me
She love me, love me, love me, love me

When I was grown to be a man (grown to be a man)
And the Devil would call my name (grown to be a man)
I'd say "now who do,
Who do you think you're fooling?" (grown to be a man)
I'm a consummated man (grown to be a man)
I can snatch a little purity
My mama loves me, she loves me
She get down on her knees and hug me
Like she loves me like a rock
She rocks me like the rock of ages
And loves me
She love me, love me, love me, love me
And if I was President (was the President)
The minute Congress call my name (was the President)
I'd say "who do,
Who do you think you're fooling? (Who do you think you're fooling)

I've got the Presidential Seal (was the president)
I'm up on the Presidential Podium
My mama loves me
She loves me
She get down on her knees and hug me
Like she loves me like a rock
She rocks me like the rock of ages
And loves me

Fade out:
She love me, love me, love me, love me
(loves me like a rock)


----------



## virgovictoria

Paul Simon - "Homeward Bound"

I'm sitting in the railway station. 
Got a ticket to my destination. 
On a tour of one-night stands my suitcase and guitar in hand. 
And ev'ry stop is neatly planned for a poet and a one-man band. 
Homeward bound, 
I wish I was, 
Homeward bound, 
Home where my thought's escaping, 
Home where my music's playing, 
Home where my love lies waiting 
Silently for me. 
Ev'ry day's an endless stream 
Of cigarettes and magazines. 
And each town looks the same to me, the movies and the factories 
And ev'ry stranger's face I see reminds me that I long to be, 
Homeward bound, 
I wish I was, 
Homeward bound, 
Home where my thought's escaping, 
Home where my music's playing, 
Home where my love lies waiting 
Silently for me. 

Tonight I'll sing my songs again, 
I'll play the game and pretend. 
But all my words come back to me in shades of mediocrity 
Like emptiness in harmony I need someone to comfort me. 
Homeward bound, 
I wish I was, 
Homeward bound, 
Home where my thought's escaping, 
Home where my music's playing, 
Home where my love lies waiting 
Silently for me. 
Silently for me.


----------



## virgovictoria

Paul Simon - "Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard"

The mama pajama rolled out of bed
And she ran to the police station
When the papa found out he began to shout
And he started the investigation
It's against the law
It was against the law
What the mama saw
It was against the law

The mama looked down and spit on the ground
Everytime my name gets mentioned
The papa said oy if I get that boy
I'm gonna stick him in the house of detention
Well I'm on my way
I don't know where I'm going
I'm on my way 

I'm taking my time
But I don't know where
Goodbye to Rosie the queen of Corona
See me and Julio
Down by the schoolyard
See me and Julio
Down by the schoolyard
Me and Julio down by the schoolyard

In a couple of days they come and take me away
But the press let the story leak
And when the radical priest
Come to get me released
We was all on the cover of Newsweek
And I'm on my way
I don't know where I'm going
I'm on my way 

I'm taking my time
But I don't know where
Goodbye to Rosie the queen of Corona
See me and Julio
Down by the schoolyard
See me and Julio
Down by the schoolyard
See me and Julio down by the schoolyard


----------



## jazz lady

You never close your eyes anymore when I kiss your lips. 
And there's no tenderness like before in your fingertips. 
You're trying hard not to show it, (baby). 
But baby, baby I know it... 

You've lost that lovin' feeling, 
Whoa, that lovin' feeling, 
You've lost that lovin' feeling, 
Now it's gone...gone...gone...wooooooh. 

Now there's no welcome look in your eyes when I reach for you. 
And now your're starting to critisize little things I do. 
It makes me just feel like crying, (baby). 
'Cause baby, something in you is dying. 

You lost that lovin' feeling, 
Whoa, that lovin' feeling, 
You've lost that lovin' feeling, 
Now it's gone...gone...gone...woooooah 

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you. 

If you would only love me like you used to do, yeah. 

We had a love...a love...a love you don't find everyday. 

So don't...don't...don't...don't let it slip away. 

Baby (baby), baby (baby), 
I beg of you please...please, 
I need your love (I need your love), I need your love (I need your love), 
So bring it on back (So bring it on back), Bring it on back (so bring it on back). 

Bring back that lovin' feeling, 
Whoa, that lovin' feeling 
Bring back that lovin' feeling, 
'Cause it's gone...gone...gone, 
and I can't go on, 
noooo... 

Bring back that lovin' feeling, 
Whoa, that lovin' feeling 
Bring back that lovin' feeling, 
'Cause it's gone...gone...<SCRIPT language=Javascript><!--setonclickmethods();// -->   </SCRIPT>


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You never close your eyes anymore when I kiss your lips.
> And there's no tenderness like before in your fingertips.
> You're trying hard not to show it, (baby).
> But baby, baby I know it...
> 
> You've lost that lovin' feeling,
> Whoa, that lovin' feeling,
> You've lost that lovin' feeling,
> Now it's gone...gone...gone...wooooooh.
> 
> ....


 Heard that one in the grocery store today but forgot to post it.


----------



## morganj614

I once had a girl, or should I say, she once had me.
She showed me her room, isn’t it good, norwegian wood? 
She asked me to stay and she told me to sit anywhere,
So I looked around and I noticed there wasn’t a chair.
I sat on a rug, biding my time, drinking her wine.
We talked until two and then she said, it’s time for bed.
She told me she worked in the morning and started to laugh.
I told her I didn’t and crawled off to sleep in the bath.
And when I awoke I was alone, this bird had flown.
So I lit a fire, isn’t it good, norwegian wood.


----------



## virgovictoria

Jackson Browne - "Tender is the Night"

Between the darkness on the street 
And the houses filling up with light
Between the stillness in my heart
And the roar of the approaching night
Somebody's calling after somebody
Somebody turns the corner out of sight
Looking for somebody
Somewhere in the night

Tender is the night
When you hold your baby tight
Tender are the motions, tender is the night

Between a life that we expected
And the way it's always been
I can't walk back in again
After the way we fight
When just outside there are people laughing
Living lives we used to lead
Chasing down the love they need
Somewhere in the night

Tender is the night
And the benediction of the neon light
Tender are the hunters, tender is the night

You're gonna want me tonight
When you're ready to surrender
Forget about who's right
When you're ready to remember
It's another world at night
When you're ready to be tender

Tender, tender tender...

And in the hard light of an angry sun
No one remembers what was said or done
Tender are the words they choose
You win, I win, we lose

Tender
Tender is the night
Tender
The benediction of the neon light
Tender
Tender are the hunters
Tender is the night
When they hold each other tight
Tender
Tender are the undercover
Tender
The stranger and the secret lover
Tender
Tender are the motions
Tender is the night
When you hold your baby tight

Tender, tender tender...


----------



## Agee

*VV*

*More JB-*

I’m going to rent myself a house
In the shade of the freeway
I’m going to pack my lunch in the morning
And go to work each day
And when the evening rolls around
I’ll go on home and lay my body down
And when the morning light comes streaming in
I’ll get up and do it again
Amen
Say it again
Amen

I want to know what became of the changes
We waited for love to bring
Were they only the fitful dreams
Of some greater awakening
I’ve been aware of the time going by
They say in the end it’s the wink of an eye
And when the morning light comes streaming in
You’ll get up and do it again
Amen

Caught between the longing for love
And the struggle for the legal tender
Where the sirens sing and the church bells ring
And the junk man pounds his fender
Where the veterans dream of the fight
Fast asleep at the traffic light
And the children solemnly wait
For the ice cream vendor
Out into the cool of the evening
Strolls the pretender
He knows that all his hopes and dreams
Begin and end there

Ah the laughter of the lovers
As they run through the night
Leaving nothing for the others
But to choose off and fight
And tear at the world with all their might
While the ships bearing their dreams
Sail out of sight

I’m going to find myself a girl
Who can show me what laughter means
And we’ll fill in the missing colors
In each other’s paint-by-number dreams
And then we’ll put out dark glasses on
And we’ll make love until our strength is gone
And when the morning light comes streaming in
We’ll get up and do it again
Get it up again

I’m going to be a happy idiot
And struggle for the legal tender
Where the ads take aim and lay their claim
To the heart and the soul of the spender
And believe in whatever may lie
In those things that money can buy
Thought true love could have been a contender
Are you there? 
Say a prayer for the pretender
Who started out so young and strong
Only to surrender


----------



## morganj614

It's not far down to paradise
At least it's not for me
And if the wind is right you can sail away
And find tranquility
The canvas can do miracles
Just you wait and see
Believe me

It's not far to never never land
No reason to pretend
And if the wind is right you can find the joy
Of innocence again
The canvas can do miracles
Just you wait and see
Believe me


Sailing
Takes me away
To where I've always heard it could be
Just a dream and the wind to carry me
And soon I will be free


Fantasy
It gets the best of me
When I'm sailing
All caught up in the reverie
Every word is a symphony
Won't you believe me


It's not far back to sanity
At least it's not for me
And when the wind is right you can sail away
And find serenity
The canvas can do miracles
Just you wait and see
Believe me


----------



## morganj614

There is fiction in the space between
The lines on your page of memories
Write it down but it doesn’t mean
You’re not just telling stories
There is fiction in the space between
You and me

There is fiction in the space between
You and reality
You will do and say anything
To make your everyday life
Seem less mundane
There is fiction in the space between
You and me

There’s a science fiction in the space between
You and me
A fabrication of a grand scheme
Where I am the scary monster
I eat the city and as I leave the scene
In my spaceship I am laughing
In your remembrance of your bad dream
There’s no one but you standing

Leave the pity and the blame
For the ones who do not speak
You write the words to get respect and compassion
And for posterity
You write the words and make believe
There is truth in the space between

There is fiction in the space between
You and everybody
Give us all what we need
Give us one more sad sordid story
But in the fiction of the space between
Sometimes a lie is the best thing
Sometimes a lie is the best thing


----------



## morganj614

*Manic Monday*

Six o'clock already I was just in the middle of a dream
I was kissin' Valentino by a crystal blue Italian stream
But I can't be late 'cause then I guess I just won't get paid
These are the days when you wish your bed was already made.

It's just another manic Monday (oh-woe)
I wish it was Sunday (oh-woe)
'Cause that's my Funday (oh-woe)
My I don't have to runday (oh)
It's just another manic Monday.

Have to catch an early train, got to be to work by nine
And if I had an air-o-plane, I still couldn't make it on time
'Cause it takes me so long just to figure out what I'm gonna wear
Blame it on the train but the boss is already there.

It's just another manic Monday (oh-woe)
I wish it was Sunday (oh-woe)
'Cause that's my Funday (oh-woe)
My I don't have to runday (oh)
It's just another manic Monday.

All of my nights why did my lover have to pick last night to get down (last night, last night)
Doesn't it matter that I have to feed the both of us, employment's down
He tells me in his bedroom voice:
"C'mon honey, let's go make some noise" (ba ba ba baaaa)
Time, it goes so fast (when you're having fun).

It's just another manic Monday (oh-woe)
I wish it was Sunday (oh-woe)
'Cause that's my Funday (oh-woe)
My I don't have to runday (woe)
It's just another manic Monday (oh-woe)
I wish it was Sunday (oh-woe)
'Cause that's my funday (oh)
It's just another manic Monday.


----------



## morganj614

*From instant karma to....*

Desert loving in your eyes all the way
If I listen to your lies would you say
I’m a man without conviction
I’m a man who doesn’t know
How to sell a contradiction
You come and go
You come and go

Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon
You come and go
You come and go
Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dream
Red, gold and green
Red, gold and green

Didn’t hear your wicked words every day
And you used to be so sweet I heard you say
That my love was an addiction
When we cling our love is strong
When you go you’re gone forever
You string along
You string along

Every day is like a survival
You’re my lover not my rival
Every day is like a survival
You’re my lover not my rival

I’m a man without conviction
I’m a man who doesn’t know
How to sell a contradication
You come and go
You come and go


----------



## bennydafig

This has to be the gheyest of ghey threads..


----------



## Agee

bennydafig said:
			
		

> This has to be the gheyest of ghey threads..


You want ghey...



			
				morganj614 said:
			
		

> Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon
> You come and go
> You come and go
> Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dream
> Red, gold and green
> Red, gold and green


Sorry Morgan, Boy George is a Butt Biscuit!


----------



## virgovictoria

*The Next Few are Courtesy of Ms. Refa Franklin*

Let's give it up!!   

"Baby I Love You"

If you want my lovin
If you really do
don't be afraid baby
Just ask me
You know I'm gonna give it to you
Oh and I do declare
I want to see you with it
Stretch out your arms little boy,
You're gonna get it
Cause I love you
ain't no doubt about it
Baby I love you,
I love you, I love you
I love you, baby I love you

If you think you want to kiss me
Go right ahead I don't mind
All you got to do is
Snap your fingers and I'll come running
I ain't lying, I ain't lying
OH, What you want, little boy
You know you got it
I'd deny my own self
Before I see you without it
I love you
Ain't no doubt about it
Baby I love you, I love you, I love you
I love you, baby I love you

Someday you might want to run away
And leave me sittin' here to cry
But if it's all the same to you baby
I'm gonna stop you from sayin' goodbye
Baby I love you
Baby I need ya
Said I want ya
Got to have you baby
Don't let your neighbors
Tell you I don't want you
Don't let your low-down friends
tell you I don't need you


----------



## virgovictoria

"I Never Loved A Man"

You're a no good heart breaker,
A liar and a cheat
And I don't know why I let you do these things to me.
My friends keep telling me you ain't no good
But oh, they don't know that I'd leave you if I could.
I guess I'll have to stick, cuz I'm stuck like glue
Cause I ain't never, never, never, no no, loved a man
The way that I love you.
Some time ago I thought you'd run out of fools.
But I was wrong, you got one you'll never lose.
The way you treat me is ashame
How could you hurt me so bad.
Baby, you know I'm the best thing that you ever had.
Kiss me once again and don't say we're through
Cause I ain't never, never, never, no no loved a man
The way that I love you.


----------



## virgovictoria

"Chain of Fools"  

Chain, chain, chain, chain, chain, chain
Chain, chain, chain, chain of fools
Five long years I thought you were my man
But I found out I'm just a link in your chain
You got me where you want me
I ain't nothing but your fool
You treated me mean oh you treated me cruel
Chain, chain, chain, chain of fools

Every chain has got a weak link
I might be weak child, but I'll give you strength
You told me to leave you alone
My father said come on home
My doctor said take it easy
Whole bunch of lovin is much too strong
I'm added to your chain, chain, chain
Chain, chain, chain, chain,
Chain, chain of fools

One of these mornings the chain is gonna break
But up until then, yeah, I'm gonna take all I can take
Chain, chain, chain, chain, chain, chain
Chain, chain, chain, chain of fools


----------



## virgovictoria

"Spanish Harlem"

(La-la-la la la la la la la la) 

(La-la-la la la la la la la la) 



(There? a rose in black at Spanish Harlem) 

(A rose in black at Spanish Harlem) 



It is the special one 

It never sees the sun 

It only comes up 

When the moon is on the run 

And all the stars are gleaming 

It? growing in the street 

Right up through the concrete 

But soft sweet and dreamy 



(There is a rose in Spanish Harlem) 

(A rose in black at Spanish Harlem) 



With eyes as black as coal 

That look down in his soul 

It start a fire there and then he looses control 

I? gonna beg his par-ar-ar-ardon yeah 

He? going to pick that rose 

And watch her as she grows 

In his garden 



Instrumental


(There is a rose in Spanish Harlem uum uum) 

(A rose in black at Spanish Harlem uum uum) 



With eyes as black as coal 

That look down in his soul 

And start a fire there and then he loses control 

And I wanna beg his par-ar-ar-don 

He? going to pick that rose 

And watch her as she grows 

In his garden 



(La-la-la- la la la la la la la) 

(La la la-la-la la-la-la la) 

(La la la-la-la la-la-la la) 

Fades- 

(La la la-la-la la-la-la la)


----------



## Kyle

</PRE>

It's the time of the season<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></PRE>

When the love runs high<o></o></PRE>

And this time, <o></o></PRE>

Give it to me easy<o></o></PRE>

And let me try with pleasured hands<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

To take you in the sun to (promised lands)<o></o></PRE>

To show you every one<o></o></PRE>

It's the time of the season for loving<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

What's your name?<o></o></PRE>

(What's your name?)<o></o></PRE>

Who's your daddy?<o></o></PRE>

(Who's your daddy? He rich?)<o></o></PRE>

Is he rich like me?<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Has he taken<o></o></PRE>

(Has he taken)<o></o></PRE>

Any time<o></o></PRE>

(Any time to show)<o></o></PRE>

To show you what you need to live?<o></o></PRE>

Tell it to me slowly<o></o></PRE>

Tell you what?<o></o></PRE>

I really want to know<o></o></PRE>

It's the time of the season for loving<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

What's your name?<o></o></PRE>

(What's your name?)<o></o></PRE>

Who's your daddy?<o></o></PRE>

(Who's your daddy? He rich?)<o></o></PRE>

Is he rich like me?<o></o></PRE>

 <o></o></PRE>

Has he taken<o></o></PRE>

(Has he taken)<o></o></PRE>

Any time<o></o></PRE>

(Any time to show)<o></o></PRE>

To show you what you need to live?<o></o></PRE>

Tell it to me slowly<o></o></PRE>

Tell you what?<o></o></PRE>

I really want to know<o></o></PRE>

It's the time of the season for loving<o></o></PRE> <o></o>


----------



## mAlice

Silence.


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You want ghey...
> 
> 
> Sorry Morgan, Boy George is a Butt Biscuit!



OMFG, I know..     I put that song here because of 'karma' in the title..Not because I liked Boy George..Oh, if I only had a step ladder I'd smack ya up aside the head..


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hello darkness, my old friend, I've come with talk with you again
> Because a vision softly creeping, left its seeds while I was sleeping
> And the vision that was planted in my brain, still remains
> Within the sound of silence
> 
> In restless dreams I walked alone, narrow streets of cobblestone
> Neath the halo of a streetlamp, I turned my collar to the cold and damp
> When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light, split the night
> And touched the sound of silence
> 
> And in the naked light I saw, ten thousand people, maybe more
> People talking without speaking, people hearing without listening
> People writing songs that voices never shared, and no one dared
> To stir the sound of silence
> 
> Fool, said I, you do not know, silence, like a cancer, grows
> Hear my words and I might teach you, take my arms then I might reach you
> But my words, like silent raindrops fell, and echoed in the wells of silence
> 
> And the people bowed and prayed to the neon god they'd made
> And the sign flashed its warning in the words that it was forming
> And the sign said the words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
> And tenement halls, and whispered in the sounds of silence




Uh, no.  Actual silence.  No music, no television, no people.  Silence.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> That may be music to your ears, but wrong tread...



No it's not.  The subject line is "Long time, No hear".  So there.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> :durme: The kids have been home from school since last Wednesday... I forgot it (silence) could truly exist...


----------



## mAlice

Enough silence....

At last 
my love has come along 
my lonely days over 
and life is like a song 


Ooh At last 
the skies above are blue 
well my heart was wrapped up in clover 
the night I looked at you 

I found a dream 
that I could speak to 
a dream that I could call my own 
I found a thrill 
to press my cheek to 
a thrill that I have never known 

well 

You smile 
you smile 
oh and then the spell was cast 
and here we are in heaven 
for you are mine at last 

I found a dream 
that I could speak to 
a dream that I 
could call my own 
I found a thrill 
to press my cheek to 
a thrill that I have never known 

well 

You smile 
you smile 
oh and then the spell was cast 
and here we are in heaven 
for you are mine at last 

ooo yea 
you are mine 
you are mine 
at last 
at last 
at last 
at last


----------



## mAlice

Criminal

I've been a bad, bad girl
I've been careless with a delicate man
And it's a sad, sad world
When a girl will break a boy just because she can

Don't you tell me to deny it
I've done wrong and I want to suffer for my sins
I've come to you 'cause I need guidance to be true
And I just don't know where I can begin

What I need is a good defense
'Cause I'm feeling like a criminal
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I've sinned against
Because he's all I ever knew of love

Heaven help me for the way I am
Save me from these evil deeds before I get them done
I know tomorrow brings the consequence at hand
But I keep living this day like the next will never come

Oh help me but don't tell me to deny it
I've got to cleanse myself of all these lies 'till I'm good enough for him
I've got a lot to lose and I'm bettin' high so I'm begging you
Before it ends just tell me where to begin

What I need is a good defense
'Cause I'm feeling like a criminal
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I've sinned against
Because he's all I ever knew of love

Let me know the way
Before there's hell to pay
Give me room to lay the law and let me go
I've got to make a play
To make my lover stay
So what would an angel say the devil wants to know 

What I need is a good defense
'Cause I'm feeling like a criminal
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I've sinned against
Because he's all I ever knew of love

What I need is a good defense
'Cause I'm feeling like a criminal
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I've sinned against
Because he's all I ever knew of love


----------



## Kyle

Sunday morning rain is falling
Steal some covers share some skin
Clouds are shrouding us in moments unforgettable
You twist to fit the mold that I am in
But things just get so crazy living life gets hard to do
And I would gladly hit the road get up and go if I knew
That someday it would bring me back to you
That someday it would bring me back to you

That may be all I need
In darkness she is all I see
Come and rest your bones with me
Driving slow on Sunday morning
And I never want to leave

Fingers trace your every outline
Paint a picture with my hands
Back and forth we sway like branches in a storm
Change the weather still together when it ends

That may be all I need
In darkness she is all I see
Come and rest your bones with me
Driving slow on Sunday morning
And I never want to leave

But things just get so crazy living life gets hard to do
Sunday morning rain is falling and I'm calling out to you
Singing someday it'll bring me back to you
Find a way to bring myself home to you

And you may not know
That may be all I need
In darkness she is all I see
Come and rest your bones with me
Driving slow?


----------



## virgovictoria

elaine said:
			
		

> Criminal



Great Minds Think Alike?  :shrug:


----------



## virgovictoria

Beatles - "Don't Let Me Down"

Don’t let me down, don’t let me down.
Don’t let me down, don’t let me down.

Nobody ever loved me like she does,
Oo, she does, yeh, she does.
And if somebody loved me like she do me,
Oo, she do me, yes, she does.

Don’t let me down, don’t let me down.
Don’t let me down, don’t let me down.

I’m in love for the first time.
Don’t you know it’s gonna last.
It’s a love that lasts forever,
It’s a love that had no past.

Don’t let me down, don’t let me down.
Don’t let me down, don’t let me down.

And from the first time that she really done me,
Oo, she done me, she done me good.
I guess nobody ever really done me,
Oo, she done me, she done me good.

Don’t let me down, don’t let me down.
Don’t let me down, don’t let me down.


----------



## virgovictoria

Harry Connick, Jr. - "We Are in Love"

I know you so well
I can tell by the sound of your voice
If you’re really in love with me
And you are
You are

You know I can’t lie
If I say to you ’baby, I love you’
Then baby, I love you
And I do
I do

I do... could it be that’s the
Phrase you thought never would phase you
Well baby, you better hold on tight
’cause I’m the one who’s supposed to
Kneel down and propose, well alright
I might, I might

So, when I kiss you good-night
Just sleep tight with the thought that you’ll
Always be caught up in love with me
And you’ll dream that the stars up above
Have the answer of whether we’ll be
Or whether we won’t be
In love...
Well, we are,
We are


----------



## virgovictoria

Billy Joel - "Captain Jack"

Saturday night and you’re still hangin’ around
Tired of livin’ in your one-horse town
Like to find a little hole in the ground
For a while

So you go to the village in your tie-dye jeans
And you stare at the junkies and the closet queens
It’s just like some pornographic magazine
And you smile

Captain jack will get you high tonight
And take you to your special island
Captain jack will get you by tonight
Just a little push and you’ll be smilin’

Your sister’s gone out. she’s on a date
You just sit at home and masturbate
The phone is gonna ring soon but you just can’t wait
For that call

So you stand on the corner in you new english clothes
And you look so polished from your hair down to your toes
But still your finger’s gonna pick your nose
After all


----------



## virgovictoria

Garth Brooks - "Shameless"

Well I’m shamemeless when it comes to loving you
I’ll do anything you want me to
I’ll do anything at all.

And I’m standing here for all the world to see
Oh baby, that’s what’s left of me
Don’t have very far to fall

You know now I’m not a man who’s ever been
Insecure about the world I’ve been living in
I don’t break easy, I have my pride
But if you need to be satisfied

I’m shameless, oh honey, I don’t have a prayer
Every time I see you standin’ there
I go down upon my knees.

And I’m changing, swore I’d never compromise
Oh, but you convinced me otherwise
I’ll do anything you please.

You see in all my life I’ve never found
What I couldn’t resist, what I couldn’t turn down
I could walk away from anyone I ever knew
But I can’t walk away from you.

I have never let anything have this much control over me
I work too hard to call my life my own
I have never let anything have this much control over me
I work too hard to call my life my own
And I’ve made myself a world and it’s worked so perfectly
But it’s your world now, I can’t refuse
I’ve never had so much to lose
Oh, I’m shameless.

You know it should be easy for a man who’s strong
To say he’s sorry or admit when he’s wrong
I’ve never lost anything I’ve ever missed
But I’ve never been in love like this.

It’s out of my hands.

I’m shameless, I don’t have the power now
I don’t want it anyhow
So I got to let it go.

Oh, I’m shameless, shameless as a man can be
You make a total fool of me
I just wanted to you to know.

Oh, I’m shameless, I just wanted you to know
Oh, I’m shameless, oh, I’m down on my knees

Shameless


----------



## virgovictoria

SRV - "Willie the Wimp"

Willie the wimp was buried today
They laid him to rest in a special way
Sent him off in the finest style
That casket-mobile really drove ’em wild
Southside chicago will think of him often
Talkin’ ’bout willie the wimp and his cadillac coffin
Willie the wimp and his cadillac coffin

That casket, it looked like a fine seville
He had a vanity license and a cadillac grille
Willie was propped up in the driver’s seat
He had diamonds on his fingers and a smile sweet
Fine red suit had the whole town talkin’
Willie the wimp and his cadillac coffin
Yeah willie the wimp and his cadillac coffin

In his cadillac to heaven he was wavin’ the banner
He left like he lived, in a lively manner
With a-hundred dollar bills in his fingers tight
He had flowers for wheels and a-flashin’ headlights
He been wishin’ for wings, no way he was walkin’
Talkin’ ’bout willie the wimp and his cadillac coffin
Yeah, willie the wimp and his cadillac coffin

Willie the wimp....his cadillac coffin
Willie the wimp....cadillac coffin
Willie the wimp....cadillac coffin


----------



## workin hard

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Garth Brooks - "Shameless"


I love Shameless...gives me chills.  And I love Keith Urbans new one....


I'm gonna be here for you baby
I'll be a man of my own word
Speak the language in a voice that you have never heard
I wanna sleep with you forever
And I wanna die in your arms
In a cabin by a meadow where the wild bees swarm

(Chorus
And I'm gonna love you like nobody loves you
And I'll earn your trust making memories of us

I wanna honor your mother 
And I wanna learn from your pa
I wanna steal your attention like a bad outlaw
I wanna stand out in a crowd for you
A man among men 
I wanna make your world better than it's ever been

Chorus

We'll follow the rainbow
Wherever the four winds blow 
And there'll be a new day 
Comin' your way
I'm gonna be here for you from now on
This you know somehow
You've been stretched to the limits but it's alright now

And I'm gonna make you a promise 
If there's life after this
I'm gonna be there to meet you with a warm, wet kiss

And I'm gonna love you like nobody loves you
And I'll earn your trust makin' memories of us
And I'm gonna love you like nobody loves you
And I'll win your trust makin memories of us


----------



## workin hard

When the rain is blowing in your face
And the whole world is on your case
I could offer you a warm embrace
To make you feel my love

When evening shadows and the stars appear
And there's is no one to dry your tears
I could hold you for a million years
To make you feel my love

I know you haven't made your mind up yet
But I would never do you wrong
I've known it from the moment that we met
There's no doubt in my mind where you belong

I'd go hungry, I'd go black and blue
I'd go crawling down the avenue
There ain't nothing' that I wouldn't do
To make you feel my love

The storms are raging on a rolling sea
And on the highway of regret
The winds of change are blowing wild and free
You ain't seen nothin' like me yet

There ain't nothin' that I wouldn't do
Go to the ends of the earth for you
Make you happy make your dreams come true
To make you feel my love


----------



## virgovictoria

Cypress Hill - "Insane in the Brain" - 

Who you tryin' to get crazy with ese? Don't you know I'm loco?

To the one on the flam
Boy your temper just toss that ham
In the fryin' pan
Like spam
Feel done when I come in slam
Damn
I feel like the son of sam
Don't make me wreck sh!t hectic
Next to the chair got me goin' like General Electric
EEEN!
The lights are blinking
I'm thinking
It's all over when I go out drinking
Oh, makin' my mind slow,
That's why I don't f**k wit da big four-o
Bro', I got ta maintain
`Cause a ***** like me is goin' insane

Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the membrane
Plenty insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Do my sh!t undercover
Now it's time for the blubba
Blabba
To watch that belly get fatter
Fat boy on a diet
Don't try it
I'll jack your ass like a looter in a riot
My sh!t's fat like a sumo slammin' that ass
Leavin' your face in the grass
You know
I don't take a dulo
Lightly
Punks just jealous `cause they can't outwrite me
So kick that style: wicked, wild
Happy face ***** never seen me smile
Rip that mainframe
I'll explain
A ***** like me is goin' insane

Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the membrane
Going insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the brain
In the brain
It's because I'm loco

Insane in the brain
In the brain
It's because I'm loco

Insane in the brain
In the brain
Insane
It's because I'm loco

Insane in the brain

Like Louie Armstrong
Played the trumpet
I'll hit dat bong and break ya off something soon
I got to get my props
Cops
Come and try to snatch my crops
These pigs wanna blow my house down
Head underground
To the next town
They get mad
When they come to raid my pad
And I'm out in the nine deuce Cad'
Yes I'm the pirate pilot
Of this ship if I get
Wit' the ultraviolet dream
Hide from the red light beam
Now do you believe in the unseen
Look, but don't make your eyes strain
A ***** like me is goin' insane

Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the membrane
Plenty insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco

Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco


----------



## morganj614

*This is my ringtone*

I hate the world today
You're so good to me
I know but I can't change
Tried to tell you
But you look at me like maybe
I'm an angel underneath
Innocent and sweet
Yesterday I cried
Must have been relieved to see
The softer side
I can understand how you'd be so confused
I don't envy you
I'm a little bit of everything
All rolled into one
Chorus:
I'm a b!tch, I'm a lover
I'm a child, I'm a mother
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint
I do not feel ashamed
I'm your hell, I'm your dream
I'm nothing in between
You know you wouldn't want it any other way

So take me as I am
This may mean
You'll have to be a stronger man
Rest assured that
When I start to make you nervous
And I'm going to extremes
Tomorrow I will change
And today won't mean a thing

Chorus

Just when you think, you got me figured out
The season's already changing
I think it's cool, you do what you do
And don't try to save me

Chorus

I'm a b!tch, I'm a tease
I'm a goddess on my knees
When you hurt, when you suffer
I'm your angel undercover
I've been numb, I'm revived
Can't say I'm not alive
You know I wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## Kyle

As I was walking down the street one day
A man came up to me and asked me what the time was that was on my watch, yeah
And I said

Does anybody really know what time it is
Does anybody really care
If so I can't imagine why
We've all got time enough to cry

And I was walking down the street one day
A pretty lady looked at me and said her diamond watch had stopped cold dead
And I said

Does anybody really know what time it is
Does anybody really care
If so I can't imagine why
We've all got time enough to cry

And I was walking down the street one day
Being pushed and shoved by people trying to beat the clock, oh, no I just don't know
I don't know
And I said, yes I said

Background:
People runnin' everywhere
Don't know where to go
Don't know where I am
Can't see past the next step
Don't have time to think past the last mile
Have no time to look around
Just run around, run around and think why

Does anybody really know what time it is
Does anybody really care
If so I can't imagine why
We've all got time enough to die


----------



## Kyle

Well since she put me down I've been out doin' in my head
Come in late at night and in the mornin' I just lay in bed

Well, Rhonda you look so fine (look so fine)
And I know it wouldn't take much time
For you to help me Rhonda
Help me get her out of my heart

Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda yeah
Get her out of my heart

She was gonna be my wife
And I was gonna be her man
But she let another guy come between us
And it ruined our plan


Well, Rhonda you caught my eye (caught my eye)
And I can give you lotsa reasons why
You gotta help me Rhonda
Help me get her out of my heart

Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda yeah
Get her out of my heart

Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda yeah
Get her out of my heart

Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda
Help me Rhonda
Help, help me Rhonda


----------



## Kyle

Yeah!

Come on, come on, come on, come on
Now touch me, baby
Can't you see that I am not afraid?
What was that promise that you made?
Why won't you tell me what she said?
What was that promise that you made?


Now, I'm gonna love you
Till the heavens stop the rain
I'm gonna love you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and I


Come on, come on, come on, come on
Now touch me, baby
Can't you see that I am not afraid?
What was that promise that you made?
Why won't you tell me what she said?
What was that promise that you made?


I'm gonna love you
Till the heavens stop the rain
I'm gonna love you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and I


I'm gonna love you
Till the heavens stop the rain
I'm gonna love you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and I


Stronger than dirt!


----------



## Kyle

Give me a ticket for an aeroplane. Ain?t got time to take a fast train
Lonely days are gone, I?m a going home, my Baby just wrote me a letter

I don?t care how much money I gotta spend. I got to get back to my baby again
Lonely days are gone, I?m a going home, my Baby just wrote me a letter

Well she wrote me a letter, said she couldn?t live without me no more
Listen Mister can?t you see I got to get back to my baby once more
Anyway Yeah

Give me a ticket for an aeroplane. Ain?t got time to take a fast train
Lonely days are gone, I?m a going home, my Baby just wrote me a letter

I don?t care how much money I gotta spend. I got to get back to my baby again
Lonely days are gone, I?m a going home, my Baby just wrote me a letter

Well she wrote me a letter, said she couldn?t live without me no more
Listen Mister can?t you see I got to get back to my baby once more
Anyway Yeah

Give me a ticket for an aeroplane. Ain?t got time to take a fast train
Lonely days are gone, I?m a going home, my Baby just wrote me a letter
My Baby just wrote me a letter


----------



## Agee

Waiting for the break of day 
Searching for something to say 
Flashing lights against the sky 
Giving up I close my eyes 
Sitting cross-legged on the floor 
25 or 6 to 4 

Staring blindly into space 
Getting up to splash my face 
Wanting just to stay awake 
Wondering how much I can take 
Should I try to do some more 
25 or 6 to 4 

Feeling like I ought to sleep 
Spinning room is sinking deep 
Searching for something to say 
Waiting for the break of day 
25 or 6 to 4 
25 or 6 to 4 

Some quotes about the meaning of the title from the lyrics web site: http://www.songmeanings.net/lyric.php?lid=1753

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=tableheading><TD class=lighttablebg vAlign=top>"This song is about being wasted from drugs, simply. 25 or 6 to 4 is the site of a clock. Look at a clock when its 3:54 or "6 to 4". Then look at that same clock upside down and its 9:25 or 10:25. The song is about losing track of time and seeing the clock and you can't tell exactly if its 9:25 or 3:54."

 "You are ALL wrong!!! ..."25" is LSD 25, which was popular in the late 60's. "6 to 4" is the amount of time the drugs effects last in your system. LSD would last 10 hours in your system. In this case, from 6pm to 4am. The lyrics clearly explain an acid trip. You must remember the time frame when this song was written (1968). Hendrix had "Purple Haze" and the psychadelic era was happening. The band members of Chicago always avoided telling the real meaning of this song, but if you're an old hippie like I am, you know what it is about." 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## virgovictoria

BNL - "Brian Wilson"

Drove downtown in the rain nine-thirty on a tuesday night,
Just to check out the late-night record shop.
Call it impulsive, call it compulsive, call it insane,
But when I’m surrounded I just can’t stop.

It’s a matter of instinct, it’s a matter of conditioning,
It’s a matter of fact.
You can call me pavlov’s dog.
Ring a bell and I’ll salivate. how’d you like that? 
Dr. lendy tell me you’re not just a pedagogue,
Cause right now i’m

Chorus
Lying in bed just like brian wilson did
Well I’m lying in bed just like brian wilson did.

So I’m lying here, just starting at the ceiling tiles.
And I’m thinking about what to think about.
Just listening and relistening to smiley smile,
And I’m wondering if this is some kind of create drought
Because I am

Chorus

And if you want to find me I’ll be out in the sandbox,
Wondering where the hell all the love has gone.
Playing my guitar and building castles in the sun,
And singing ’fun, fun, fun.’

Chorus

I had a dream that I was three hundred pounds
And though I was very heavy,
I floated ’til I couldn’t see the ground
I floated ’til I couldn’t see the ground
Somebody help me, I couldn’t see the ground
Somebody help me, I couldn’t see the ground
Somebody help me because i’m

Chorus

Drove downtown in the rain nine-thirty on a tuesday night.
Just to check out the late-night record shop.
Call it impulsive, call it compulsive, call it insane;
But when I’m surrounded I just can’t stop.


----------



## virgovictoria

Dido - "Thank You"

My tea’s gone cold,I’m wondering why I got out of bed at all
The morning rain clouds up my window and I can’t see at all
And even if I could it’d all be grey, but your picture on my wall
It reminds me that it’s not so bad
It’s not so bad
I drank too much last night, got bills to pay
My head just feels in pain
I missed the bus and there’ll be hell today
I’m late for work again
And even if I’m there, they’ll all imply that I might not last the day
And then you call me and it’s not so bad
It’s not so bad and

I want to thank you for giving me the best day of my life
Oh just to be with you is having the best day of my life

Push the door,I’m home at last and I’m soaking through and through
Then you handed me a towel and all I see is you
And even if my house falls down now, I wouldn’t have a clue
Because you’re near me and

I want to thank you for giving me the best day of my life
Oh just to be with you is having the best day of my life


----------



## virgovictoria

Nelly Furtado - "I'm Like a Bird"

You’re beautiful, that’s for sure
You’ll never ever fade
You’re lovely but it’s not for sure
That I won’t ever change
And though my love is rare
Though my love is true

Chorus:
I’m like a bird, I only fly away
I don’t know where my soul is, I don’t know where my home is
(and baby all I need for you to know is)
I’m like a bird, I only fly away
I don’t know where my soul is , I don’t know where my home is
All I need for you to know is

Your faith in me brings me to tears
Even after all these years
And it pains me so much to tell
That you don’t know me that well
And though my love is rare
Though my love is true

Chorus

It’s not that I wanna say goodbye
It’s just that every time you try to tell me that you love me
Each and every single day I know
I’m going to have to eventually give you away
And though my love is rare
And though my love is true
Hey I’m just scared
That we may fall through

Chorus x 3


----------



## virgovictoria

Jonny Lang - "Breakin Me"

Every day I see your face I wish I’d stayed
Don’t even know what made me run away
It’s just the way I play the game

Emotional is not a word I’d use to explain myself
But now I’m down upon my knees
Baby please take me back

I don’t want to be in love but you’re makin’ me
Let me up I’ve had enough. girl you’re breakin’ me

Here I am just half a man standing alone
Feeling like I lost my only chance
At happiness when I let you go

I don’t want to be alone thinkin’ bout you girl
I got nothin’ left to hold in this lonely world

Solo

The first time my heart was ever touched
Was the day I lost your love
I can feel it in my flesh and blood
My soul can only take it so much

So there it is. why can’t you give us one more try
You and I could find a way to live
If you let me in one more time

I know you lost your faith in me but I still believe
Can I make you understand, can I make you see
That I’m desperate for your love and it’s breakin’ me

It’s breakin’ me


----------



## virgovictoria

Jonny Lang - "Red Light" (Love Love Love this song)

Well -------

you sing a song while sitting at a red light
you spend your whole life sitting at a red light
too slow to roll, put your life on hold
and hoping that with no where to go
you start to wonder why, sitting at a red light

you could run a red light
give up that red light
you break the mold when running through the toll
speeding through your whole life

a chance to breathe while sitting at a red light
you look around reflecting on your life
a chance to think am I drinking too much
should I keep on with the life that I love
you second glance when you come to a red light

you could run a red light
give up that red light
you break the mold when running through the toll
speeding through your whole life

Oh ----

you could run a red light
give up on your whole life
you break the mold when running through the toll
speeding through your whole life

when things get rough you’ve gotta keep strong
feet to the grass you gotta walk it off
the postman   ?????????????????????   last
feet to the ground you gotta walk it off

Walk on ----

You can run a red light
You can run a red light

You start to think am I drinking too much
Should I keep going lose the life that I love

Oh ---

You can run a red light
Give up at a red light 
you break the mold when running through the toll
speeding through your whole

Hey ---

You can run a red light
Give up on your whole life 
you break the mold when running through the toll
speeding through your whole life

Oh ---

You can run a red light

Yeah –

You can run a red light

You sing a song while sitting at a redlight


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> VV... I love Johnny Lang!


----------



## workin hard

*Appropiate for Spring*

Oh! Ohhhh yeeeh 
I used to think maybe you loved me now baby I'm sure
And I just cant wait till the day when you knock on my door
Now everytime I go for the mailbox , gotta hold myself down
Cos I just wait till you write me your coming around 

I'm walking on sunshine , wooah
I'm walking on sunshine, woooah
I'm walking on sunshine, woooah
and don't it feel good!! 

Hey , alright now
and dont it feel good!!
hey yeh 

I used to think maybe you loved me, now I know that its true
and I don't want to spend all my life , just in waiting for you
now I don't want u back for the weekend
not back for a day , no no no
I said baby I just want you back and I want you to stay 

woah yeh!
I'm walking on sunshine , wooah
I'm walking on sunshine, woooah
I'm walking on sunshine, woooah
and don't it feel good!! 

Hey , alright now
and don't it feel good!!
hey yeh ,oh yeh
and don't it feel good!! 

walking on sunshine
walking on sunshine 

I feel the love,I feel the love, I feel the love that's really real
I feel the love, I feel the love, I feel the love that's really real 

I'm on sunshine baby oh
I'm on sunshine baby oh 

I'm walking on sunshine wooah
I'm walking on sunshine wooah
I'm walking on sunshine wooah 

and don't it feel good!!
I'll say it again now
and don't it feel good!! 

cont till the end


----------



## morganj614

*too quiet, music time*

Radio - radio
I'd sit alone and watch your light
My only friend through teenage nights
And everything I had to know
I heard it on my radio

You gave them all those old time stars
Through wars of worlds - invaded by Mars
You made 'em laugh - you made 'em cry
You made us feel like we could fly
Radio

So don't become some background noise
A backdrop for the girls and boys
Who just don't know or just don't care
And just complain when you're not there
You had your time, you had the power
You've yet to have your finest hour
Radio - radio

All we hear is radio ga ga
Radio goo goo
Radio ga ga
All we hear is radio ga ga
Radio blah blah
Radio what's new ?
Radio, someone still loves you

We watch the shows - we watch the stars
On videos for hours and hours
We hardly need to use our ears
How music changes through the years

Let's hope you never leave old friend
Like all good things on you we depend
So stick around 'cos we might miss you
When we grow tired of all this visual
You had your time - you had the power
You've yet to have your finest hour
Radio - radio

All we hear is radio ga ga
Radio goo goo
Radio ga ga
All we hear is radio ga ga
Radio goo goo
Radio ga ga
All we hear is radio ga ga
Radio blah blah
Radio what's new ?
Someone still loves you

Radio ga ga (ga ga)
Radio ga ga (ga ga)
Radio ga ga (ga ga)

You had your time - you had the power
You've yet to have your finest hour
Radio - radio


----------



## morganj614

Are you gonna take me home tonight 
Ah, down beside that red firelight 
Are you gonna let it all hang out 
Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin world go round 

Hey, I was just a skinny lad 
Never knew no good from bad 
But I knew life before I left my nursery 
Left alone with big fat Fanny 
She was such a naughty nanny 
Heap big woman, you made a bad boy out of me, Hey hey! 

I've been singing with my band 
Across the wire, across the land 
I seen every blue eyed floozy on the way 
But their beauty and their style 
Went kind of smooth after a while 
Take me to them dirty ladies everytime, come on 

Oh, won't you take me home tonight 
Oh, down beside your red firelight 
Oh, and you give it all you got 
Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin world go round (twice) 

Hey, listen here 
Now your mortgages and homes 
I've got stiffness in your bones 
Ain't no beauty queens in this locality (I tell you) 
Oh, but I still get my pleasure 
Still get my greatest treasure 
Heap big woman you gonna make a big man out of me 

Oh, you gonna take me home tonight (please) 
Oh, down beside that red firelight 
Oh, you gonna let it all hang out 
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round 
(2 times) 
Get on your bikes and ride 
Fat bottomed girls (2 times)


----------



## workin hard

Like a moth to a flame
Burned by the fire
My love is blind
Can't you see my desire
That's the way love goes
Come with me don't you worry
I'm gonna make you crazy
I'll give you the time of your life
I'm gonna take you places
You've never been before and
You'll be happy that you came
Oh, I'm gonna take you there
That's the way love goes
Don't mind if I light candles
I like to watch us play and
Baby I've got on what you like
Come closer baby closer
Reach out and feel my body
I'm gonna give you all my love
Oh sugar, don't you hurry
You've got me here all night
Just close your eyes and hold on tight
Oh baby, don't stop, don't stop
Go deeper baby deeper
You feel so good I'm gonna cry
Oh, I'm gonna take you there
That's the way love goes


----------



## somdcrab

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Are you gonna take me home tonight
> Ah, down beside that red firelight
> Are you gonna let it all hang out
> Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin world go round
> 
> Hey, I was just a skinny lad
> Never knew no good from bad
> But I knew life before I left my nursery
> Left alone with big fat Fanny
> She was such a naughty nanny
> Heap big woman, you made a bad boy out of me, Hey hey!
> 
> I've been singing with my band
> Across the wire, across the land
> I seen every blue eyed floozy on the way
> But their beauty and their style
> Went kind of smooth after a while
> Take me to them dirty ladies everytime, come on
> 
> Oh, won't you take me home tonight
> Oh, down beside your red firelight
> Oh, and you give it all you got
> Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin world go round (twice)
> 
> Hey, listen here
> Now your mortgages and homes
> I've got stiffness in your bones
> Ain't no beauty queens in this locality (I tell you)
> Oh, but I still get my pleasure
> Still get my greatest treasure
> Heap big woman you gonna make a big man out of me
> 
> Oh, you gonna take me home tonight (please)
> Oh, down beside that red firelight
> Oh, you gonna let it all hang out
> Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round
> (2 times)
> Get on your bikes and ride
> Fat bottomed girls (2 times)



 thats what i need  a fat bottom gurl (_!_)


----------



## morganj614

somdcrab said:
			
		

> thats what i need  a fat bottom gurl (_!_)



I played that song for all of us with a little cushion


----------



## workin hard

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dayum... reading those lyrics is pretty darn close to having a nooner...


And you don't even need any protection


----------



## morganj614

Isn't life strange
A turn of the page
Can read like before
Can we ask for more?
Each day passes by
How hard will man try?
The sea will not wait

CHORUS
You know it makes me want to cry, cry, cry-
Wished I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wished I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were, and here we are.

Isn't life strange
A word we arrange
With no thought or care
Maker of despair
Each breath that we breathe
With love me must weave
To make us as one

CHORUS

Isn't life strange
A turn of a page
A book without light
Unless with love we write;
To throw it away
To lose just a day
The quicksand of time

CHORUS


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Are you gonna take me home tonight
> Ah, down beside that red firelight
> Are you gonna let it all hang out
> Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin world go round


Seems like you're not the only one who likes this song  

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=833556&postcount=505 

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=812634&postcount=174


----------



## Agee

*Could be a repeat*

Once in a Lifetime
-----------------------

And you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack
And you may find yourself in another part of the world
And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful
wife
And you may ask yourself-Well...How did I get here?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
How do I work this?
And you may ask yourself
Where is that large automobile?
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful house!
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful wife!
Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...

Water dissolving...and water removing
There is water at the bottom of the ocean
Carry the water at the bottom of the ocean
Remove the water at the bottom of the ocean!

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
What is that beautiful house?
And you may ask yourself
Where does that highway go?
And you may ask yourself
Am I right?...Am I wrong?
And you may tell yourself
MY GOD!...WHAT HAVE I DONE?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...


----------



## Agee

Is it me, or does anybody else feel the lack of a good vibe on the forum today.

This song seems appropriate...

Slippery People
--------------------

Whatabout the time?
You were rollin' over
Fall on your face
You must be having fun
Walk lightly!
Think of a time.
You'd best believe
This think is real

Put away that gun
This part is simple
Try to recognize
What is in you mind
God help us!
Help us loose our minds
These slippery people
help us understand

what's the matter with him? He's alright!
I see his face The lord won't mind
Don't play no games He's alright
Love from the bottom to the top
Turn like a wheel He's alright
See for yourself The lord won't mind
We're gonna move Right now
Turn like a wheel inside a wheel

I remember when
Sittin' in the tub
Pulled out the plug
The water was runnin' out
Cool down
Stop acting crazy
They're gonna leave
And we'll be on our own
Seven times five
They were living creatures
Watch 'em come to life
Right before your eyes
Backsliding!
How do you do?
These slippery people
Gonna see you through


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't believe we have hit "Lifehouse" yet...


Are you at the L's menu on your XM?


----------



## Agee

"Cuts like a knife" impressive lead-in !  

*The Poe-lice*

We were born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties

My mother cried
When president kennedy died
She said it was the communists
But I knew better

Would they drop the bomb on us
While we made love on the beach
We were the class they couldn’t teach
’cause we knew better

We were born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties

They screamed
When the beatles sang
And they laughed when the king fell down the stairs
Oh they should’ve known better
Oh we hated our aunts
Then we messed in our pants
Then we lost our faith and prayed to the tv
Oh we should’ve known better

We were born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties

We freeze like statues on the pages of history
Living was never like this when we took all those g.c.e.’s
Oh, you opened the door for us
And then you turned to dust
You don’t understand us
So don’t reprimand us
We’re taking the future
We don’t need no teacher
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties
Born, born in the fifties


----------



## Agee

*Poe-lice *
*     Part deux*

Turn on my vcr
Same one I’ve had for years
James brown on the tammy show
Same tape I’ve had for years
I sit in my old car
Same one I’ve had for years
Old battery’s running down
It ran for years and years

Turn on the radio
The static hurts my ears
Tell me where would I go
I ain’t been out in years
Turn on the stereo
It’s played for years and years
An otis redding song
It’s all I own

When the world is running down
You make the best of what’s still around
When the world is running down
You make the best of what’s still around

Plug in my mci
To excercise my brain
Make records on my own
Can’t go out in the rain
Pick up the telephone
I’ve listened here for years
No-one to talk to me
I’ve listened here for years

When the world is running down
You make the best of what’s still around
When the world is running down
You make the best of what’s still around

When I feel lonely here
Don’t waste my time with tears
I run deep throat again
It ran for years and years
Don’t like the food I eat
The cans are running out
Same food for years and years
I hate the food I eat

When the world is running down
You make the best of what’s still around
When the world is running down
You make the best of what’s still around

When the world is running down
You make the best of what’s still around
When the world is running down
You make the best of what’s still around


----------



## Agee

Out here in the fields
I fight for my meals
I get my back into my living
I don’t need to fight
To prove I’m right
I don’t need to be forgiven

Don’t cry
Don’t raise your eye
It’s only teenage wasteland

Sally ,take my hand
Travel south crossland
Put out the fire
Don’t look past my shoulder
The exodus is here
The happy ones are near
Let’s get together
Before we get much older

Teenage wasteland
It’s only teenage wasteland
Teenage wasteland
Oh, oh
Teenage wasteland
They’re all wasted!


----------



## virgovictoria

Paul Simon - "You Can Call Me Al"

A man walks down the street 
He says why am I soft in the middle now 
Why am I soft in the middle 
The rest of my life is so hard 
I need a photo-opportunity 
I want a shot at redemption 
Don't want to end up a cartoon 
In a cartoon graveyard 
Bonedigger Bonedigger 
Dogs in the moonlight 
Far away my well-lit door 
Mr. Beerbelly Beerbelly 
Get these mutts away from me 
You know I don't find this stuff amusing anymore 
If you'll be my bodyguard 
I can be your long lost pal 
I can call you Betty 
And Betty when you call me 
You can call me Al 

A man walks down the street 
He says why am I short of attention 
Got a short little span of attention 
And wo my nights are so long 
Where's my wife and family 
What if I die here 
Who'll be my role-model 
Now that my role-model is 
Gone Gone 
He ducked back down the alley 
With some roly-poly little bat-faced girl 
All along along 
There were incidents and accidents 
There were hints and allegations 

If you'll be my bodyguard 
I can be your long lost pal 
I can call you Betty 
And Betty when you call me 
You can call me Al 
Call me Al 

A man walks down the street 
It's a street in a strange world 
Maybe it's the Third World 
Maybe it's his first time around 
He doesn't speak the language 
He holds no currency 
He is a foreign man 
He is surrounded by the sound 
The sound 
Cattle in the marketplace 
Scatterlings and orphanages 
He looks around, around 
He sees angels in the architecture 
Spinning in infinity 
He says Amen! and Hallelujah! 

If you'll be my bodyguard 
I can be your long lost pal 
I can call you Betty 
And Betty when you call me 
You can call me Al 
Call me Al


----------



## otter

If some of ya'll never been down South too much...
I'm gonna tell you a little bit about this,
So that you'll understand what I'm talking about
Down there we have a plant
That grows out in the woods and the fields,
Looks somethin' like a turnip green.
Everybody calls it Poke salad. Poke salad.
Used to know a girl that lived down there and
she'd go out in the evenings and pick a mess of it...
Carry it home and cook it for supper,
'Cause that's about all they had to eat,
But they did all right.

[sung]
Down in Louisiana
Where the alligators grow so mean
There lived a girl that I swear to the world
Made the alligators look tame

Poke salad Annie, poke salad Annie
Everybody said it was a shame
Cause her mama was working on the chain-gang
(A mean, vicious woman)

Everyday 'fore supper time
She'd go down by the truck patch
And pick her a mess o' polk salad
And carry it home in a tote sack

Poke salad Annie, 'gators got you granny
Everybody said it was a shame
'Cause her mama was aworkin' on the chain-gang
(a wretched, spiteful, straight-razor totin' woman,
Lord have mercy. Pick a mess of it)

Her daddy was lazy and no count
Claimed he had a bad back
All her brothers were fit for
Was stealin' watermelons out of my truck patch

Poke salad Annie, the gators got your granny
Everybody said it was a shame
Cause her mama was a working' on the chain gang
(Sock a little polk salad to me, you know I need a mess of it)


----------



## Pete

Lyin' Eyes
Eagles


City girls just seem to find out early
How to open doors with just a smile
A rich old man and she won't have to worry
She'll dress up all in lace and go in style

Late at night a big ole house gets lonely,
I guess every form refuge has its price
And it breaks her heart to think her love is only
Given to a man with hands as cold as ice.

So she tells him she must go out for the evening
To comfort an old friend who's feeling down
But he knows where she's going as she's leaving
She is headed for the cheatin' side of town.

You can't hide your lyin' eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you'd realize
There ain't no way to hide your lyin' eyes

On the other side of town a boy is waiting
With firey eyes and dreams no one could steal
She drives on through the night anticipating
Cause he makes her feel the way she used to feel

She rushes to his arms, they fall together
She whispers it's only for a while
She swears that soon she'll be coming back forever
She pulls away and leaves him with a smile

You can't hide your lyin' eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you'd realize
There ain't no way to hide your lyin' eyes

She gets up and pours herself a strong one
And stares out at the stars up in the sky
Another night - it's gonna be a long one
She draws the shade and hangs her head and cries

She wonders how it ever got this crazy
She thinks about a boy she knew in school
Did she get tired, or did she just get lazy
She's so far gone, she feels just like a fool

My, oh my, you sure know know how to arrange things
You set it up so well, so carefully
Ain't it funny how your new life didn't change things
You're still the same ole' girl you used to be

You can't hide your lyin' eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you'd realize
There ain't no way to hide your lyin' eyes...
There ain't no way to hide your lyin' eyes...
Honey you can't hide your lyin' eyes...


----------



## virgovictoria

otter said:
			
		

> Poke salad Annie, 'gators got you granny
> Everybody said it was a shame


<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/26/26_11_7.gif' alt='Crocodile' border=0></a>


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> Poke salad Annie, poke salad Annie
> Everybody said it was a shame
> Cause her mama was working on the chain-gang
> (A mean, vicious woman)


 I hear this song ALL the time on 97.7, especially in the morning.


----------



## virgovictoria

Fleetwood Mac - "Go Your Own Way"

Loving you
Isn’t the right thing to do
How can I ever change things
That I feel

If I could
Maybe I’d give you my world
How can i
When you won’t take it from me

You can go your own way
Go your own way
You an call it
Another lonely day
You can go your own way
Go your own way

Tell me why
Everything turned around
Packing up
Shacking up is all you wanna do

If I could
Baby I’d give you my world
Open up
Everything’s waiting for you

You can go your own way
Go your own way
You an call it
Another lonely day
You can go your own way
Go your own way


----------



## virgovictoria

Fleetwood Mac/Stevie Nicks - "Silver Springs"

You could be my silver springs
Blue green colors flashin’
I would be your only dream
Your shining autumn, ocean crashing
And did you say she was pretty
And did you say that she loves you
Baby, I don’t wanna know

I’ll begin not to love you
Turn around, see me runnin’
I’ll say I loved you years ago
Tell myself you never loved me, no
And did you say she was pretty
And did you say that she loves you
Baby, I don’t wanna know
Oh, no
And can you tell me was it worth it
Really, I don’t wanna know

Time casts a spell on you, but you won’t forget me
I know I could have loved you, but you would not let me

Instrument solo

Time casts a spell on you, but you won’t forget me
I know I could have loved you, but you would not let me
I’ll follow you down til’ the sound of my voice will haunt you (on 3rd time
Stevie oversings, was I such a fool? 
You’ll never get away from the sound of the woman that loves you
(3x)

You could be my silver springs
My blue green colors flashin’


----------



## Agee

*Some GFR*

Everybody, listen to me,
And return me, my ship.
I’m your captain, I’m your captain,
Although I’m feeling mighty sick.

I’ve been lost now, days uncounted,
And it’s months since I’ve seen home.
Can you hear me, can you hear me,
Or am I all alone.

If you return me, to my home port,
I will kiss you mother earth.
Take me back now, take me back now,
To the port of my birth.

Am I in my cabin dreaming, or are you really scheming,
To take my ship away from me? 

You’d better think about it, I just can’t live without it.
So, please don’t take my ship from me.
Yeah, yeah, yeah ...

I can feel the hand, of a stranger,
And it’s tightening, around my throat.
Heaven help me, heaven help me,
Take this stranger from my boat.

I’m your captain, I’m your captain,
Although I’m feeling mighty sick.
Everybody, listen to me,
And return me, my ship.

I’m your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
I’m your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
I’m your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
I’m your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

I’m getting closer to my home ...
I’m getting closer to my home ...
I’m getting closer to my home ...
I’m getting closer to my home ...
Ohhhh ...

I’m getting closer to my home ...
I’m getting closer to my home ...
I’m getting closer to my home ...
I’m getting closer to my home ...
Repeated to fade


----------



## Agee

*GFR   Part deux*

Come on everybody, we’re gonna’ have a good time, yeah,
Gimmie’ all the love that’s in ya’, I’m gonna’ give ya’ mine.
I wanna’ hear some hand clappin’, I want you to get in the groove,
We’re gonna’ play this footstompin’ music, everybody get up and groove, yeah.

Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.

Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 

Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Come on right now.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Everybody.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Oh, yeah.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Yeah.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Oooooooooooo-ooo.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.

Ohhhh ... yeahhhh ...


----------



## otter

*:musictobarfto:*

" Honey " 

See the Tree how big it's grown 
But Friend it hasn't been too long 
It wasn't big. 

I laughed at her and she got mad 
The first day that she planted it 
Was just a Twig 

Then the first Snow came 
And she ran out to brush the Snow away 
So it wouldn't die 

Came runnin' in all excited 
Slipped and almost hurt herself 
And I laughed 'til I cried 

She was always young at Heart 
Kinda dumb and kinda smart 
And I loved her so 

And I surprised her with a Puppy 
Kept me up all Christmas Eve 
Some Years ago 

And it would sure embarrass her 
When I came home from workin' late 
'Cause I would know 

That she'd been sittin' there and cryin' 
Over some sad and silly 
Late, late Show 

And Honey I miss you 
And I'm being good 
And I'd love to be with you 
If only I could


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> *:musictobarfto:*
> 
> " Honey "


*This one may cause an up-chuck or two?*

Goodbye to you my trusted friend
We´ve known each other since we
Were nine or ten
Together we´ve climbed hills and trees
Learned of love and abc´s
Skinned our hearts and
Skinned our knees

Goodbye my friend it´s hard to die
When all the birds are singing
In the sky
Now that spring is in the air
Pretty girls are everywhere
Think of me and i´ll be there

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the hills that we climbed were
Just seasons out of time

Goodbye papa please pray for me
I was the black sheep of the family
You tried to teach me right from wrong
Too much wine and too much song
Wonder how I got along

Goodbye papa it´s hard to die
When all the birds are singing in the sky
Now that the spring is in the air
Little children everywhere
When you see them i´ll be there

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the songs like the
Seasons have all gone
We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like
The seasons have all gone

Goodbye michelle my little one
You gave me love and helped
Me find the sun
And every time that I was down
You would always come around
And get my feet back on
The ground

Goodbye michelle it´s hard to die
When all the birds are singing in
The sky
Now that the spring is in the air
With the flowers everywhere
I wish that we could both be there

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the hills that we climbed were
Just seasons out of time

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like the
Seasons have all gone

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like the
Seasons have all gone

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like the
Seasons have all gone


----------



## morganj614

*More barf bag music*

PAUL: Havin' my baby   
What a lovely way of sayin' how much you love me
Havin' my baby   
What a lovely way of sayin' what you're thinkin' of me
I can see it, face is glowin'
I can see in your eyes, I'm happy you know it

BOTH: That you're havin' my baby
PAUL: You're the woman I love and I love what it's doin' to ya
BOTH: Havin' my baby
PAUL: You're a woman in love and I love what's goin' through ya

PAUL: The need inside you, I see it showin'
Whoa, the seed inside ya, baby, do you feel it growin'?
Are you happy you know it? That you're

BOTH: Havin' my baby

ODIA: I'm a woman in love and I love what it's doin' to me
BOTH: Havin' my baby
ODIA: I'm a woman in love and I love what's goin' through me

PAUL: Didn't have to keep it
Wouldn't put ya through it
You could have swept it from you life
But you wouldn't do it, no, you wouldn't do it

BOTH: And you're havin' my baby

ODIA: I'm a woman in love and I love what it's doin' to me
BOTH: Havin' my baby
ODIA: I'm a woman in love and I love what's goin' through me

PAUL: Havin' my baby (havin' my baby)
What a lovely way of sayin' how much you love me

FADE
PAUL: Havin' my baby (havin' my baby)
ODIA: I'm a woman in love and I love what's goin' through me


----------



## otter

extremely bad...


----------



## jazz lady

*The ULTIMATE barf-o-rama...*

So many nights I sit by my window 
Waiting for someone to sing me his song 
So many dreams I kept deep inside me 
Alone in the dark but now 
You've come along 

You light up my life 
You give me hope 
To carry on 
You light up my days 
and fill my nights with song 

Rollin' at sea, adrift on the water 
Could it be finally I'm turning for home? 
Finally, a chance to say hey, 
I love You 
Never again to be all alone 

You light up my life 
You give me hope 
To carry on 
You light up my days 
and fill my nights with song 

You light up my life 
You give me hope 
To carry on 
You light up my days 
and fill my nights with song It can't be wrong 
When it feels so right 
'Cause You 
You light up my life


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *The ULTIMATE barf-o-rama...*
> 
> "You light up my life"


:sticksfingersinearsandscreamsmakeitstop:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :sticksfingersinearsandscreamsmakeitstop:


 

I am ashamed to say it was the class song for my high school class.  It was voted best AND worse song of the year by my class, too.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> So many nights I sit by my window
> Waiting for someone to sing me his song
> So many dreams I kept deep inside me
> Alone in the dark but now
> You've come along
> 
> You light up my life
> You give me hope
> To carry on
> You light up my days
> and fill my nights with song




LMAO. let's all "sign" to it..


----------



## cattitude

And they called it puppy love
Oh i guess they'll never know
how a young heart really feels
and just why i love her so
and they called it puppy love
just because we're in our teens
tell them all
please tell them it isn't fair
to take away my only dream
i cry each night
my tears for you
my tears are all in vain
i hope and i pray
that maybe someday
you'll be back (you'll be back) in my arms(in my arms)
once again
someone help me
help me
help me please
is the answer up above?
how can i
oh how can i tell them
this is not a puppy love
someone help me
help me
help me please
is the answer up above?
how can i
oh how can i tell them
this is not a puppy love
(this is not a puppy love)
(this is not a puppy love)
not a puppy love
(this is not a puppy love)


----------



## jazz lady

The bluest skies you've ever seen in Seattle
And the hills the greenest green in Seattle
Like a beautiful child growing up free and wild
Full of hopes and full of fears
Full of laughter full of tears
Full of dreams to last the years in Seattle, in Seattle.

When it's time to leave your home and your loved ones 
It's the hardest thing a boy can ever do 
And you pray that you will find someone warm and sweet and kind
But you're not sure what's waiting there for you.

The bluest skies you've ever seen in Seattle
And the hills the greenest green in Seattle
Like a beautiful child growing up free and wild
Full of hopes and full of fears
Full of laughter full of tears
Full of dreams to last the years in Seattle, in Seattle.

When you find your own true love you will know it
By her smile, by the look in her eye 
Scent of pine trees in the air never knew a day so fair
It makes you feel so good
That you could cry.

The bluest skies you've ever seen in Seattle
And the hills the greenest green in Seattle
Like a beautiful child growing up free and wild
Full of hopes and full of fears
Full of laughter full of tears
Full of dreams to last the years in Seattle, in Seattle.
In Seattle, in Seattle, in Seattle


----------



## kwillia

I've witnessed those one night stands
Must have played in a thousand bands
But I'm just here tonight, tomorrow I'll be gone
Seen folks show their blacker sides
Seen them die just for foolish pride
And those drivers always ask to hear that same old song
That's a big ten-four
From your back door
Just put that hammer down
This young man feels
Those eighteen wheels
That keep turning 'round to take me down to Shaky Town
I've heard all those hard luck tales
From all of you U.S. males
I've heard you tell those lies about the love you've know
And I've followed those highway signs
And I've run down those thin white lines
Like those drivers this old road is all I call my own
That's a big ten-four
From your back door
Just put that hammer down
This young man feels
Those eighteen wheels
That keep turning 'round to take me down to Shaky Town


----------



## kwillia

*heard this one today... I don't care if it's a repeat...*

it's an all-time favorite of mine.

Now the seats are all empty
Let the roadies take the stage
Pack it up and tear it down
They're the first to come and last to leave
Working for that minimum wage
They'll set it up in another town
Tonight the people were so fine
They waited there in line
And when they got up on their feet they made the show
And that was sweet--
But I can hear the sound
Of slamming doors and folding chairs
And that's a sound they'll never know

Now roll them cases out and lift them amps
Haul them trusses down and get'em up them ramps
'Cause when it comes to moving me
You guys are the champs
But when that last guitar's been packed away
You know that I still want to play
So just make sure you got it all set to go
Before you come for my piano

But the band's on the bus
And they're waiting to go
We've got to drive all night and do a show in Chicago
or Detroit, I don't know
We do so many shows in a row
And these towns all look the same
We just pass the time in our hotel rooms
And wander 'round backstage
Till those lights come up and we hear that crowd
And we remember why we came

Now we got country and western on the bus
R and B, we got disco in eight tracks and cassettes in stereo
We've got rural scenes & magazines
We've got truckers on the CB
We've got Richard Pryor on the video
We got time to think of the ones we love
While the miles roll away
But the only time that seems too short
Is the time that we get to play


People you've got the power over what we do
You can sit there and wait
Or you can pull us through
Come along, sing the song
You know you can't go wrong
'Cause when that morning sun comes beating down
You're going to wake up in your town
But we'll be scheduled to appear
A thousand miles away from here
People stay just a little bit longer
We want to play -- just a little bit longer
Now the promoter don't mind
And the union don't mind
If we take a little time
And we leave it all behind and sing
One more song-- 

People stay just a little bit longer
We want to play -- just a little bit longer
Now the promoter don't mind
And the union don't mind
If we take a little time
And we leave it all behind and sing
One more song--


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's a big ten-four
> From your back door
> Just put that hammer down
> This young man feels
> Those eighteen wheels
> That keep turning 'round to take me down to Shaky Town


 Forgotton about this one


----------



## kwillia

Until you've been beside a man 
You don't know what he wants 
You don't know if he cries at night 
You don't know if don't 
Where nothing comes easy, old nightmares are real 
Until you've been beside a man 
You don't know how he feels 

But once inside a woman's heart 
A man must keep his head 
Heaven opens up the door 
Where angels fear to tread 
Some men go crazy, some men go slow 
Some men go just where they want 
Some men never go 

But, oh, blame it on midnight 
Ooh, shame on the moon 

(Piano solo) 

Everywhere is all around 
Comfort in the crowd 
Ooh, shame on the moon 
Stanger's faces all round 
Laughing right out loud 
Hey, watch where you're goin', step light on old toes 
Until you've been beside a man 
You don't know who he knows 

But, oh, blame it on midnight 
Ooh, shame on the moon 
Oh, blame it on midnight


----------



## kwillia

*When the moon hung soft and low, 
Catchin' stardust in the light 
You held me closer and closer 
There was magic in the night 

A sweet love song, a melody 
that I still can recall 
Two young hearts filled with dreams 
To walk away with it all 

Whoa, whoa tender years 
Won't you wash away my tears 
How I wish you were here 
Please don't go, tender years 

A summer love, a beach romance 
Salted kisses in the sand 
Two young hearts filled with fire 
Lost in never-neverland. 

Whoa, whoa tender years 
Won't you wash away my tears 
How I wish you were here 
Please don't go, tender years *


----------



## kwillia

*The dark side's callin' now, nothin' is real 
She'll never know just how I feel 
From out of the shadows she walks like a dream 
Makes me feel crazy, makes me feel so mean 

Ain't nothin' gonna save you from a love that's blind 
When you slip to the dark side you cross that line 
On the dark side, oh yeah 
On the dark side, oh yeah*


----------



## Agee

*Some might...*

*toss this song into the  category. But if you were a young male when thhis song was a hit, and you wanted some play. This song was Da-Bomb.*



If a picture paints a thousand words,
Then why can’t I paint you? 
The words will never show the you I’ve come to know.
If a face could launch a thousand ships,
Then where am I to go? 
There’s no one home but you,
You’re all that’s left me too.
And when my love for life is running dry,
You come and pour yourself on me.

If a man could be two places at one time,
I’d be with you.
Tomorrow and today, beside you all the way.
If the world should stop revolving spinning slowly down to die,
I’d spend the end with you.
And when the world was through,
Then one by one the stars would all go out,
Then you and I would simply fly away


----------



## virgovictoria

*Jim Stafford :shrug:*

"Your Bulldog Drinks Champagne"


The wildwood flower grew wild on the farm,
And we never knowed what it was called.
Some said it was a flower and some said it was weed,
I never gave it much thought ......
One day I was out there talking to my brother,
Reached down for a weed to chew on,
Things got fuzzy and things got blurry,
And then everything was gone!
Didn't know what happened,
But I knew it beat the hell out of sniffin' burlap.

I come to and my brother was there,
And he said, What's wrong with your eyes?
I said, I don't know, I was chewing on a weed.
He said, Let me give it a try.
We spent the rest of that day and most of that night,
Trying to find my brother, Bill.
Caught up with him, 'bout six o'clock the next morning,
Naked, swinging on the wind mill!
He said he flew up there.
I had to fly up there and bring him down,
He was about half crazy .....

The very next day we picked a bunch of them weeds,
And put 'em in the sun to dry.
Then we mashed 'em up and chopped 'em up,
And put 'em in the corncob pipe.
Smokin' that wildwood flower got to be a habit,
We didn't see no harm.
We thought it was kind of handy,
Take a trip and never leave the farm!

All good things gotta come to an end,
And it's the same with the wildwood weed.
One day this feller from Washington came by,
And he spied it and turned white as a sheet.
Then they dug and they burned,
And they burned and they dug,
And they killed all our cute little weeds.
Then they drove away,
We just smiled and waved ..........
Sittin' there on that sack of seeds!

Y'all come back now, hear?


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> "Your Bulldog Drinks Champagne"
> 
> 
> We just smiled and waved ..........
> Sittin' there on that sack of seeds!
> 
> Y'all come back now, hear?


They play this on XM radio all the time...


----------



## kwillia

*One of my fav songs from a soundtrack...*

(Mary Magdalene) 
I don't know how to love him 
What to do, how to move him 
I've been changed, yes really changed 
In these past few days 
When I've seen myself 
I seem like someone else 

I don't know how to take this 
I don't see why he moves me 
He's a man 
He's just a man 
And I've had so many 
Men before 
In very many ways 
He's just one more 

Should I bring him down 
Should I scream and shout 
Should I speak of love 
Let my feelings out? 
I never thought I'd come to this 
What's it all about? 

Don't you think it's rather funny 
I should be in this position? 
I'm the one 
Who's always been 
So calm so cool 
No lover's fool 
Running every show 
He scares me so 

I never thought I'd come to this 
What's it all about? 

Yet 
If he said he loved me 
I'd be lost 
I'd be frightened 
I couldn't cope 
Just couldn't cope 
I'd turn my head 
I'd back away 
I wouldn't want to know 
He scares me so 
I want him so 
I love him so


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> They play this on XM radio all the time...



Here's another!

"Spiders and Snakes"


You can't run away forever
But there's nothing wrong with 
Getting a good head start
You wanna shut out the night 
You wanna shut down the sun
You want to shut away 
The pieces of a broken heart

Think of how we'll lay down together
We'd be listening to the radio
So loud and so strong
Every golden nugget coming
Like a gift of the gods
Someone must have blessed us 
When he gave us those songs

I treasure your love
I never want to lose it 
You've been through the fires of hell
And I know you've got the ashes to prove it 
I treasure your love
I want to show you how to use it 
You've been through a lot of pain in the dirt
And I know you've got the scars to prove it

Remember everything that I told you
And I'm telling you again that it's true
When you're alone and afraid 
And you're completely amazed 
To find there's nothing anybody can do 
Keep on believing 
And you'll discover baby 

There's always something magic
There's always something new
And when you really, really need it the most
That's when rock and roll dreams
Come through 
The beat is always new
And when you really really need it the most
That's when rock and roll dreams
Come through for you

I treasure your love
I never want to lose it 
You've been through the fires of hell
And I know you've got the ashes to prove it 
I treasure your love
I want to show you how to use it 
You've been through a lot of pain in the dirt
And I know you've got the scars to prove it

Remember everything that I told you
And I'm telling you again that it's true
You're never alone cause you can put on the phones
And let the drummer tell your heart what to do 
Keep on believing 
And you'll discover baby 

There's always something magic
There's always something new
And when you really, really need it the most
That's when rock and roll dreams
Come through 
The beat is always new
And when you really really need it the most
That's when rock and roll dreams
Come through


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> "Your Bulldog Drinks Champagne"
> 
> We just smiled and waved ..........
> Sittin' there on that sack of seeds!
> 
> Y'all come back now, hear?


 
 that song brings back some good memories.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Giving Repeat Props to RoseRed*

But I needed to Take a Little Trip 

War - "Low Rider"  

All my friends know the low rider 
The low rider is a little higher 

The low rider drives a little slower 
Low rider, is a real goer 

Hey 

Low rider knows every street, yeah 
Low rider, is the one to meet, yeah 

Low rider don't use no gas now 
The low rider don't drive too fast 

Take a little trip, take a little trip 
Take a little trip and see 
Take a little trip, take a little trip 
Take a little trip with me


----------



## kwillia

*How 'bout some Robert Cray...*

:guitar:

Dead of the night baby 
We're finally alone 
I'll pull up the shades 
If you'll unplug the phone 

Put on some music 
Marvin Gaye's real nice 
Once we get settled 
I'll turn off the lights 

Chorus: 
Don't be afraid of the dark 
Don't be afraid of the dark 
I'll be there to hold you 
Don't be afraid of the dark 

It might be scary 
Til your eyes adjust 
Don't fear the shadows 
Me you can trust 

I'm at my best 
In a pitch black room 
Hold on tight baby 
You'll feel the power soon 

Chorus 

You might tremble 
You might shake 
Scream out loud 
Maybe even pray 

I know which moves 
Suit you right 
You'll beg for more 
You'll forget about the night 

Chorus


----------



## kwillia

It's been so long 
I really need to see you, baby 
So long 

When I called you up 
And talked to you yesterday, baby 
You really rocked me 
Oh, you rocked me 

I made my promise to you, darling 
And I'm gonna do what needs be done 

You've made me understand, baby 
That hearts ain't made from stone 
The things you do to me, yeah 

Three o'clock in the morning 
I wake up 
Can't go back to sleep 

I get a real, real, real good feeling 
Way down inside 
Knowing you're in love with me 

It's so hard 
To be away from you, baby 
Only makes me want you more 

You're so good to me, baby 
It makes it hard to walk out that door 

But, oh, the things you do to me 
Yeah 

I made my promise now, darling 
And I'm gonna do what needs be done 
Yes I am 

You've made me understand, baby 
That hearts ain't made from stone 

And, oh, the things you do to me 
Yeah 
Oh, the things you do to me 
It's so hard to get away from you, baby 
Oh, those things you do to me 
The things you do to me


----------



## Agee

Talk about getting kicked to the curb!


----------



## kwillia

*A little Aaron Neville...*

Down here the river meets the sea 
In the sticky heat I feel you open up to me 
Love comes out of no where, baby, oh, just like a hurricane 
And it feels like rain 
And it feels like rain 

Lying underneath the stars right next to you 
And I'm wondering who you are, and how do you do, how do you do baby 
Oh, the clouds roll in across the moon, and the wind howls out your name 
And it feels like rain 
And it feels like rain 

We never gonna make that bridge tonight, baby 
Set across the Poncetrain 
And it feels like rain 
And it feels like rain 

Batten down the hatches, baby 
Leave your heart out on your sleeve 
Looks like we're in for stormy, stormy, stormy weather 
That ain't no cause to leave 
Just like 
Let it wash away the pain 
And it feels like rain 
And it feels like rain 
Baby can you feel it, can you feel it 
It feels like rain 
Baby can you feel it, can you feel it 
Feels like rain 
Let your love, let your love come down 
Oh, down on me


----------



## kwillia

If you want something to play with 
Go and find yourself a toy 
Baby my time is too expensive 
And I'm not a little boy 

If you are serious 
Don't play with my heart 
It makes me furious 
But if you want me to love you 
Then a baby I will, girl you know that I will 

Tell it like it is 
Don't be ashamed to let your conscience be your guide 
But I know deep down inside me 
I believe you love me, forget your foolish pride 

Life is too short to have sorrow 
You may be here today and gone tomorrow 
You might as well get what you want 
So go on and live, baby go on and live 

Tell it like it is 
I'm nothing to play with 
Go and find yourself a toy 
But I... Tell it like it is 
My time is too expensive and I'm not your little boy


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> She didn't give me credit for the bazillion she copied from me either...



I do a search within thread on almost every song...  I find out that I have copied some when I search on another and THEN an older one will show up...  I can't help it if this search engine SUCKS...  besides... it just goes to show you two that our great minds think alike...   

Now, how bout "Smokin Gun"

I get a constant busy signal when I call you on the phone 
I get a strong uneasy feeling you're not sitting there alone 
I'm having nasty nasty visions and baby you're in every one, yeah 
and I'm so afraid I'm gonna find you with a still hot and smokin gun 

Maybe you want to end it, you've had your fill of my kind of fun 
but you don't know how to tell me and you know that I'm not that dumb 
I put 2 and 1 together and you know that's not an easy sum 
and I know just where to find you with a still hot and smokin gun 

instrumental bridge 

I'm standing here bewildered, I can't remember just what I've done 
I can hear the sirens whining, my eyes blinded by the sun 
I know that I should be running, my heart's beating just like a drum 
now they've knocked me down and takin it, a still hot and smokin gun 

yeah still hot and smokin gun 
yes they've taken it 
still hot and smokin gun 
oh they've taken it 
still hot and smokin gun 
knocked me down, taken it


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> She didn't give me credit for the bazillion she copied from me either...


Not looking for credit. 

You're girl VV shows up, and I'm yesterdays news


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Not looking for credit.
> 
> You're girl VV shows up, and I'm yesterdays news




Too bad baby, can this be, is there something wrong with you and me. 
Guess we'll see I confess I don't know how we got into this mess might have guessed. 
Day by day you're slowly running out of things to say. 
So I may ask you why is it always me who has to try. 
To make things feel right.

[Pre-Chorus:]
You never told what you feel inside, I thought you loved me, now I realise. 
No matter how I try
You never seem to be satisfied. 
And now you're tellin' me it's...

[Chorus: x2]
Too bad baby that you're so good to me, I like you, you love me. 
Too bad baby you're so into me, I can't breathe. 
You fall in love too easily.

Me and you, are slowly running out of things to do, nothing new. 
I don't know, just why we don't agree, when I say YES, and you say NO. 
Don't be shy, please tell why it is that we don't see
Eye to eye
So confused, I'm feeling helpless and I'm feeling used. 
*Like yesterdays news, girl*

[Pre-Chorus]
[Chorus]
[Break]

It started from the day I met her
Walked over me I let her. 
Friends who told me go and get her
They're telling me forget her. 
Too bad baby, Think I'm going crazy. 
Someone take me
Nothings gonna save me.


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Not looking for credit.
> 
> You're girl VV shows up, and I'm yesterdays news



Are you kidding???  Kwillia doesn't luv me anymore!  She USED to call me her FAVORITE virgo....  now...  now...  I'm just an "other"  :hangingheadlow:


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Are you kidding???  Kwillia doesn't luv me anymore!  She USED to call me her FAVORITE virgo....  now...  now...  I'm just an "other"  :hangingheadlow:





We used to be the best of friends
I wrote a song for you
You'd call me for no reason
Talk about TV and food
We used to be the best of friends
*You read my horoscope, you said
I wasn't anal enough to be a Virgo*
I said that's what I hoped
I admitted I was scared to you
I said I couldn't sleep
I told my jokes and they were bad
You laughed to humour me
We used to be the best of friends
We flirted but no more
Sometimes we'd drop each other hints
That we would both ignore
But now we're not the best of friends
We said we'd always be
There was a night I should've kissed you
That blame belongs to me
'Cos you got a boyfriend, got a life
I guess he took my place
I started speaking to you less and less
Till you were just another face
But sometimes our eyes meet
Sometimes we look around
Then one of us will look away
I usually look down
The other night I was hanging out
Red eyes, wet hair
I looked across the circle
And you were sitting there
The moment lasted forever
The reefer round this time
I took the hit and passed it on
Inside I nearly cried
When I think about the friends I've had
Forgotten faces in a crowd
The many times I've bared my soul
I've grown this old, I've cried out loud
I looked at you, you sat in shock
I looked at you, you sat in shock
My drifting nature has got to stop
My drifting nature's got to stop


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> We used to be the best of friends
> I wrote a song for you
> You'd call me for no reason
> Talk about TV and food
> We used to be the best of friends
> *You read my horoscope, you said
> I wasn't anal enough to be a Virgo*
> I said that's what I hoped
> I admitted I was scared to you
> I said I couldn't sleep
> I told my jokes and they were bad
> You laughed to humour me
> We used to be the best of friends
> We flirted but no more
> Sometimes we'd drop each other hints
> That we would both ignore
> But now we're not the best of friends
> We said we'd always be
> There was a night I should've kissed you
> That blame belongs to me
> 'Cos you got a boyfriend, got a life
> I guess he took my place
> I started speaking to you less and less
> Till you were just another face
> But sometimes our eyes meet
> Sometimes we look around
> Then one of us will look away
> I usually look down
> The other night I was hanging out
> Red eyes, wet hair
> I looked across the circle
> And you were sitting there
> The moment lasted forever
> The reefer round this time
> I took the hit and passed it on
> Inside I nearly cried
> When I think about the friends I've had
> Forgotten faces in a crowd
> The many times I've bared my soul
> I've grown this old, I've cried out loud
> I looked at you, you sat in shock
> I looked at you, you sat in shock
> My drifting nature has got to stop
> My drifting nature's got to stop



OMG!!  WHERE IN THE WORLD DID YOU GET THIS!!!  YOU ARE   

KWILLIA  ~~~~>>>>


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> *Like yesterdays news*


Ahh, just for me   

I'm outta here, good night all, and have a pleasent tomorrow


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> OMG!!  WHERE IN THE WORLD DID YOU GET THIS!!!  YOU ARE
> 
> KWILLIA  ~~~~>>>>


At least you can take a joke unlike fra-g-ile Arsm


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ahh, just for me
> 
> I'm outta here, good night all, and have a pleasent tomorrow



  Where ya' going?  I'm not on for long either...don't think...


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> At least you can take a joke unlike fra-g-ile Arsm



Some people can be such a <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_4_152.gif' alt='Sissy' border=0></a>


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Some people can be such a


 
Yo, VV, 

I can slap that a$$, with the best of them.


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yo, VV,
> 
> I can slap that a$$, with the best of them.



  no doubt, my man!


----------



## morganj614

*everybody sing!*

There she was just a-walkin' down the street, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do"   
Snappin' her fingers and shufflin' her feet, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
She looked good (looked good), she looked fine (looked fine) 
She looked good, she looked fine and I nearly lost my mind 

Before I knew it she was walkin' next to me, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Holdin' my hand just as natural as can be, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
We walked on (walked on) to my door (my door) 
We walked on to my door, then we kissed a little more 

Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love 
Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of 

Now we're together nearly every single day, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine) 
I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime 

Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love 
Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of 

Now we're together nearly every single day, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine) 
I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime 

Whoa-oh-oh-oh, oh yeah 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do, we'll sing it 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do, oh yeah, oh, oh yeah 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## otter

Day after day alone on the hill,
The man with the foolish grin is keeping perfectly still,
But nobody wants to know him,
They can see that he’s just a fool,
And he never gives an answer,
But the fool on the hill
Sees the sun going down,
And the eyes in his head,
See the world spinning around.

Well on his way his head in a cloud,
The man of a thousand voices talking percetly loud
But nobody ever hears him,
Or the sound he appears to make,
And he never seems to notice,
But the fool on the hill . . .
Nobody seems to like him
They can tell what he wants to do.
And he never shows his feelings,
But the fool on the hill . . .


----------



## morganj614

*Morning!*

 Have a good weekend


----------



## morganj614

*Mike Ness of Social D does a kickass version of this song..*

Oh, let that jukebox keep on playin'
Let that record roll around
Let my baby keep on sayin'
She's a lonesome gal in town
Let 'er know that I'll be waitin'
When my lonely days are through
Let the jukebox keep on playin'
Till I'm holdin' you

Oh, let those honky-tonkin' angels
Be the girls I never loved
Let 'em know its you I'm cravin'
It's you I'm dreamin' of
Let 'em know that I'll be waitin'
When my lonely days are through
let the jukebox keep on playin'
Till I'm holdin' you

Oh, let that jukebox keep on playin'
Let that record roll around
Let my baby keep on sayin'
She's a lonesome gal in town
Let 'er know that I'll be waitin'
When my lonely days are through
Let the jukebox keep on playin'
Till I'm holdin' you 
more Carl Perkins Lyrics


----------



## otter

I want a new drug
One that won’t make me sick
One that won’t make me crash my car
Or make me feel three feet thick

I want a new drug
One that won’t hurt my head
One that won’t make my mouth too dry
Or make my eyes too red

One that won’t make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when I’m with you
When I’m alone with you

I want a new drug
One that won’t spill
One that don’t cost too much
Or come in a pill

I want a new drug
One that won’t go away
One that won’t keep me up all night
One that won’t make me sleep all day

One that won’t make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when I’m with you
When I’m alone with you
I’m alone with you baby

I want a new drug
One that does what it should
One that won’t make me feel too bad
One that won’t make me feel too good

I want a new drug
One with no doubt
One that won’t make me talk too much
Or make my face break out

One that won’t make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when I’m with you
When I’m alone with you


----------



## jazz lady

He came from somewhere back in her long ago
The sentimental fool don’t see
Tryin’ hard to recreate
What had yet to be created once in her life

She musters a smile
For his nostalgic tale
Never coming near what he wanted to say
Only to realize
It never really was

She had a place in his life
He never made her think twice
As he rises to her apology
Anybody else would surely know
He’s watching her go

But what a fool believes he sees
No wise man has the power to reason away
What seems to be
Is always better than nothing
And nothing at all keeps sending him...

Somewhere back in her long ago
Where he can still believe there’s a place in her life
Someday, somewhere, she will return

She had a place in his life
He never made her think twice
As he rises to her apology
Anybody else would surely know
He’s watching her go

But what a fool believes he sees
No wise man has the power to reason away
What seems to be
Is always better than nothing
There’s nothing at all
But what a fool believes he sees...


----------



## jazz lady

When I come home baby
And I’ve been working all night long
I put my daughter on my knee, and she say
Daddy what’s wrong? 
I put my head on her shoulder
She whispers in my ear so sweet
You know what she says? 
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why.

You know, I got a woman
And she lives in the poor part of town
And I go see her sometimes
And we make love, so fine
I put my head on her shoulder
She says, tell me all your troubles.
You know what she says? she says
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why.

Daddy you’re a fool to cry
Oh, I love you so much baby
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
Daddy you’re a fool to cry, yeah
She says, daddy you’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why.

She says, daddy you’re a fool to cry
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
Daddy you’re a fool to cry
Daddy you’re a fool to cry

Even my friends say to me sometimes
And make out like I don’t understand them
You know what they say
They say, daddy you’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
You’re a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why.

I’m a fool baby
I’m a fool baby
I’m a certified fool, now
I want to tell ya
Gotta tell ya, baby
I’m a fool baby
I’m a fool baby
Certified fool for ya, mama, come on
I’m a fool
I’m a fool
I’m a fool


----------



## jazz lady

Don’t know much about dancin’
That’s why I got this song
One of my legs is shorter than the other
’n’ both my feet’s too long
’course now right along with ’em
I got no natural rhythm
But I go dancin’ every night
Hopin’ one day I might get it right
I’m a dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
I hear that beat; I jump outa my seat,
But I can’t compete, ’cause I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool

The disco folks all dressed up
Like they’s fit to kill
I walk on in ’n’ see ’em there
Gonna give them all a thrill
When they see me comin’
They all steps aside
They has a fit while I commit
My social suicide, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
The beat goes on
And I’m so wrong
The beat goes on
And I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
Youwsa, youwsa, youwsa
I got it all together now
With my very own disco clothes, hey!
My shirt’s half open, t’show you my chains
’n’ the spoon for up my nose
I am really somethin’
That’s what you’d prob’ly say
So smoke your little smoke
Drink your little drink
While I dance the night away, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, (etc., etc.)

I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
Fool-uh!

Hey darlin’...can I buy ya a drink? 
Lookin’ for mister goodbar? here he is...
Wait a minute...I’ve got it...you’re an italian!
Hah? 
Yer jewish? 
Love your nails...you must be a libra...
Your place or mine?


----------



## jazz lady

You are far,
When I could have been your star,
You listened to people,
Who scared you to death, and from my heart,
Strange that you were strong enough,
To even make a start,
But you’ll never find
Peace of mind,
Til you listen to your heart,

People,
You can never change the way they feel,
Better let them do just what they will,
For they will,
If you let them,
Steal your heart from you,
People,
Will always make a lover feel a fool,
But you knew I loved you,
We could have shown them all,
We should have seen love through,

Fooled me with the tears in your eyes,
Covered me with kisses and lies,
So goodbye,
But please don’t take my heart,

You are far,
I’m never gonna be your star,
I’ll pick up the pieces
And mend my heart,
Maybe I’ll be strong enough,
I don’t know where to start,
But I’ll never find
Peace of mind,
While I listen to my heart,

People,
You can never change the way they feel,
Better let them do just what they will,
For they will,
If you let them,
Steal your heart,

And people,
Will always make a lover feel a fool,
But you knew I loved you,
We could have shown them all,

But remember this,
Every other kiss,
That you ever give
Long as we both live
When you need the hand of another man,
One you really can surrender with,
I will wait for you,
Like I always do,
There’s something there,
That can’t compare with any other,

You are far,
When I could have been your star,
You listened to people,
Who scared you to death, and from my heart,
Strange that I was wrong enough,
To think you’d love me too.
I guess you were kissing a fool,
You must have been kissing a fool.
(return to top)


----------



## jazz lady

Well there’s a light in your eye that keeps shining
Like a star that can’t wait for the night
I hate to think I’ve been blinded baby
Why can’t I see you tonight? 

And the warmth of your smile starts a-burnin’
And the thrill of your touch gives me fright
And I’m shaking so much, really yearning
Why don’t you show up, make it all right? 
Yeah, it’s all right.

And if you promised you’d love so completely
And you said you would always be true
You swore that you would never leave me, baby:
What ever happened to you? 

And you thought it was only in movies
As you wish all your dreams would come true
It ain’t the first time believe me, baby
I’m standin here feeling blue
Yeah I’m blue

Now I will stand in the rain on the corner
I’ll watch the people go shuffling downtown
Another ten minutes no longer
And then I’m turning around

The clock on the wall’s moving slower
My heart it sinks to the ground
And the storm that I thought would blow over
Clouds the light of the love that I found

Now my body is starting to quiver
And the palms of my hands getting wet
I’ve got no reason to doubt you baby,
It’s all a terrible mess

I’ll run in the rain till I’m breathless
When I’m breathless I’ll run till I drop, hey
The thoughts of a fool’s kind of careless
I’m just a fool waiting on the wrong block, oh yeah
Light of the love that I found...


----------



## jazz lady

Day after day alone on the hill,
The man with the foolish grin is keeping perfectly still,
But nobody wants to know him,
They can see that he’s just a fool,
And he never gives an answer,
But the fool on the hill
Sees the sun going down,
And the eyes in his head,
See the world spinning around.

Well on his way his head in a cloud,
The man of a thousand voices talking perfectly loud
But nobody ever hears him,
Or the sound he appears to make,
And he never seems to notice,
But the fool on the hill . . .
Nobody seems to like him
They can tell what he wants to do.
And he never shows his feelings,
But the fool on the hill . . .


----------



## morganj614

*For the weekend*

Gonna dive into a dive   
I've dove into before
Gonna haunt a haunt I've haunted
Like a million times or more
A familiar joint
Where getting drunk's the only point
To frequent this place
With any frequency at all
Countin' on a remedy
I've counted on before
Goin' with a cure that's never failed me
What you call the disease,
I call the remedy
What you're callin' the cause,
I call the cure
Gonna sing a song, a song to you
A song I've sung before
Belt out a ballad that I've belted out
A million times or more
The words I'm gonna scream
And getting drunk's the central theme
to the lyrics, if you can
make the lyrics out at all
Countin' on a remedy
I've counted on before
Goin' with a cure that's never failed me
What you call the disease,
I call the remedy
What you're callin' the cause,
I call the cure
Just a devotion to a potion
Please no applause
A dedication to a medication
A crutch a cure a cause
What I've counted on to pick me up
Has knocked me to my knees
Before I hit the floor once more
I'll call it the disease


----------



## jazz lady

Ok, so your heart is broken
You’re sitting around mopin’, mopin’, mopin’, cryin’, cryin’
You say you’re even thinking about dying
Well, before you do anything rash, baby, listen to this

Everybody plays the fool, sometime
There’s no exception to the rule, listen baby
It may be factual, it may be cruel, I ain’t lying
Everybody plays the fool

Fallin’ in love is such an easy thing to do
But there’s no guarantee that the one you love, is gonna love you
Oh, loving eyes they cannot see a certain person could never be
Love runs deeper than any ocean, it clouds you’re mind with emotion

Everybody plays the fool, sometime
There’s no exception to the rule, listen baby
It may be factual, it may be cruel, I ain’t lying
Everybody plays the fool

How can you help it, when the music starts to play
And your ability to reason, is swept away
Oh, heaven on earth is all you see, you’re out of touch with reality
And now you cry, but when you do, next time around someone cries for you

Hey, everybody plays the fool, sometime
Use your heart just like a tool, listen baby
They never tell you so in school, I wanna say it again,
Everybody plays the fool

Everybody plays the fool, sometime
There’s no exception to the rule, listen baby
It may be factual, it may be cruel, I ain’t lying
Everybody plays the fool

Every plays the fool, sometime
There’s no exception to the rule, listen baby
It may be factual, it may be cruel, I wanna say it again
Everybody plays the fool


----------



## morganj614

And to love: a god
And to fear: a flame
And to burn a crowd that a name

And to right or wrong
And to meek or strong
It is known, just screem it from the wall

I’ve willed, I’ve walked, I’ve read
I’ve talked, I know, I know,
I’ve been here before

Hey, now we won’t be raped
Hey, now we won’t be scarred like that

It’s the sun that burns
It’s the wheel that turns
It’s the way we sing that makes ’em dream

And to christ: a cross
And to me: a chair
I will sit and earn the ransom
From up here


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Day after day alone on the hill,
> The man with the foolish grin is keeping perfectly still,
> . . .


Hey Jazz, look up on this page, Post #1426


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey Jazz, look up on this page, Post #1426



 and then get a new drug.


----------



## Agee

*E,W & F*

Hearts of fire creates love desire
Take you high and higher to the world you belong
Hearts of fire creates love desire
High and higher to your place on the throne

We’ve come together on this special day
To sing our message loud and clear
Looking back we’ve touched on sorrowful days
Future pass, they disappear

You will find peace of mind
If you look way down in your heart and soul
Don’t hesitate cause the world seems cold
Stay young at heart cause you’re never (never, never, ..) old at heart

That’s the way of the world
Plant your flower and you grow a pearl
A child is born with a heart of gold
The way of the world makes his heart grow cold


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> Musical Visual for Today ...



OMFG..Send it to Pete as big as you can.


----------



## Agee

*More E,W & F*

I thirst but never quench
I know the consequence, feeling as I do
We’re in a spinning top
Where, tell me, will it stop
And what am I to say
Open our music book, that only few can look
And I’ll write a song for you

Love is a symphony, hearts in one melody
’cause I write a song for you
Sounds never dissipate, they only recreate
In another place
There in your silent night
Joy of a song’s delight
I write a song for you
You write a song for me
We write a song for love

My magical mystique, finding it all complete
In a lovely face, feeling we try to chase
Memories that won’t erase, stay forever new
We have a magic box in which is never locked


----------



## Agee

*Dusty Springfield*

Wishin’ and hopin’ and thinkin’ and prayin’
Plannin’ and dreamin’ each night of his charms
That won’t get you into his arms
So if you’re lookin’ to find love you can share
All you gotta do is hold him and kiss him and love him
And show him that you care

Show him that you care just for him
Do the things he likes to do
Wear your hair just for him, ’cause
You won’t get him
Thinkin’ and a-prayin’, wishin’ and a-hopin’

’cause wishin’ and hopin’ and thinkin’ and prayin’
Plannin’ and dreamin’ his kisses will start
That won’t get you into his heart
So if you’re thinkin’ of how great true love is

All you gotta do is hold him and kiss him and squeeze him and love him
Yeah, just do it
And after you do, you will be his

You gotta show him that you care just for him
Do the things he likes to do
Wear your hair just for him, ’cause
You won’t get him
Thinkin’ and a-prayin’, wishin’ and a-hopin’

’cause wishin’ and hopin’ and thinkin’ and prayin’
Plannin’ and dreamin’ his kisses will start
That won’t get you into his heart
So if you’re thinkin’ of how great true love is

All you gotta do is hold him and kiss him and squeeze him and love him
Yeah, just do it
And after you do, you will be his
You will be his
You will be his


----------



## Agee

*Dusty...*

The look of love
Is in your eyes
The look your smile can’t disguise
The look of love
Is saying so much more
Than just words could ever say
And what my heart has heard
Well it takes my breath away

I can hardly wait to hold you
Feel my arms around you
How long I have waited
Waited just to love you
Now that I have found you

You’ve got the look of love
It’s on your face
A look that time can’t erase
Be mine tonight
Let this be just the start
Of so many nights like this
Let’s take a lover’s vow
And then seal it with a kiss

I can hardly wait to hold you
Feel my arms around you
How long I have waited
Waited just to love you
Now that I have found you
Don’t ever go

I can hardly wait to hold you
Feel my arms around you
How long I have waited
Waited just to love you
Now that I have found you
Don’t ever go
Don’t ever go
I love you so


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah... she's gonna run right over and do that...


Good Morning sweet thing


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Good Morning sweet thing


See, Otter.... I WOULD melt in the rain and NOT float...

Good morning, Air...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah... she's gonna run right over and do that...


 You know me TOO well.  

And to Air and  ...


----------



## virgovictoria

*Scorpions - I Have a Three-Fer Coming...*

"Rock You Like a Hurricane"

It’s early morning
The sun comes out
Last night was shaking
And pretty loud
My cat is purring
And scratches my skin
So what is wrong
With another sin
The ##### is hungry
She needs to tell
So give her inches
And feed her well
More days to come
New places to go
I’ve got to leave
It’s time for a show

Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane

My body is burning
It starts to shout
Desire is coming
It breaks out loud
Lust is in cages
Till storm breaks loose
Just have to make it
With someone I choose
The night is calling
I have to go
The wolf is hungry
He runs the show
He’s licking his lips
He’s ready to win
On the hunt tonight
For love at first sting

Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Rocked you like a hurricane

It’s early morning
The sun comes out
Last night was shaking
And really loud
My cat is purring
It scracthed my skin
So what is wrong
With another sin
The night is calling
I have to go
The wolf is hungry
He runs the show
He’s licking his lips
He’s ready to win
On the hunt tonight
For love at first sting

Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Here I am, rocked you like a hurricane
Here I am


----------



## virgovictoria

"Big City Lights"

When the daylight is falling down into the night
And the sharks try to cut a big piece out of life
It feels alright to go out to catch an outrageous thrill
But it’s more like spinning wheels of fortune
Which never stand still

Big city, big city nights
You keep me burning
Big city, big city nights

When the sunlight is rising up in my eyes
And the long night has left me back at somebody’s side
It feels alright for a long sweet minute like hours before
But it’s more like looking out for something
I can’t find anymore

Big city, big city nights
You keep me burning
Big city, big city nights
Always yearning

There is no dream
That you can’t make true, if you’re looking for love
But there’s no girl
Who’s burning the ice away from my heart
Maybe tonight!

Big city, big city nights
You keep me burning
Big city, big city nights
Always yearning
Big city, big city nights
You keep me burning
Big city, big city nights
Always yearning


----------



## virgovictoria

"Still Loving You"

Time, it needs time
To win back your love again
I will be there, I will be there
Love, only love
Can bring back your love someday
I will be there, I will be there

I’ll fight, babe, I’ll fight
To win back your love again
I will be there, I will be there
Love, only love
Can break down the wall someday
I will be there, I will be there

If we’d go again
All the way from the start
I would try to change
The things that killed our love
Your pride has built a wall, so strong
That I can’t get through
Is there really no chance
To start once again
I’m loving you

Try, baby try
To trust in my love again
I will be there, I will be there
Love, our love
Just shouldn’t be thrown away
I will be there, I will be there

If we’d go again
All the way from the start
I would try to change
The things that killed our love
Your pride has built a wall, so strong
That I can’t get through
Is there really no chance
To start once again

If we’d go again
All the way from the start
I would try to change
The things that killed our love
Yes, I’ve hurt your pride, and I know
What you’ve been through
You should give me a chance
This can’t be the end
I’m still loving you
I’m still loving you, I need your love
I’m still loving you


----------



## virgovictoria

*Hairbands...*

Whitesnake - "Here I Go Again"

I don’t know where I’m going
But, I sure know where I’ve been
Hanging on the promises
In songs of yesterday
An’ I’ve made up my mind,
I ain’t wasting no more time
But, here I go again
Here I go again

Tho’ I keep searching for an answer,
I never seem to find what I’m looking for
Oh lord, I pray
You give me strength to carry on,
’cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An’ here I go again on my own
Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
An’ I’ve made up my mind
I ain’t wasting no more time

I’m just another heart in need of rescue,
Waiting on love’s sweet charity
An’ I’m gonna hold on
For the rest of my days,
’cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An’ here I go again on my own
Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
An’ I’ve made up my mind
I ain’t wasting no more time

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go...

An’ I’ve made up my mind,
I ain’t wasting no more time

An’ here I go again on my own
Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
’cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An’ here I go again on my own
Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An’ I’ve made up my mind
I ain’t wasting no more time...

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go,
Here I go again...


----------



## virgovictoria

Motley Crue - "Looks that Kill"  

Now listen up
She’s razor sharp
If she don’t get her way
She’ll slice you apart
Now she’s cool, cool black
Moves like a cat
If you don’t get her game
You might not make it back

(pre-chorus)
She’s got the look’s that kill
That kill
She’s got the look’s that kill
That kill

(chorus)
She’s got the looks that kill

Now she’s bullet-proof
Keeps her motor clean
And believe me, you
She’s a number thirteen
The church strikes midnight
She’s lookin’ louder and louder
She’s gonna turn on your juice, boy
So she turns on the power

(pre-chorus)
She’s got the looks that kill

(chorus)(solo)(verse)(pre-chorus)(chorus)


----------



## virgovictoria

Ratt - "Wanted Man" 

Well, low dealer, with snake eyes
You cross me, you realize you're-
You're hot leather, you're cold steel
You make a move, I'll make you feel like a
Human target, in my eyes
I've got you, well, in my sights
And by the rope, you will hang
It's your neck, from this Ratt gang

'Cause I'm a wanted man
'Cause I'm a, a wanted man

Well, gun fighter, you think twice
Are you fast, you heed my advice
I drink whiskey, you say goodnight
I'll put an end, to this here fight you're a
Human target, In my eyes
I've got you, well in my sights
And by the rope, you will hang
It's your neck, from this Ratt gang

It's really what you wanna be
A wanted man (a wanted man) (repeat)

Solo

'Cause I'm a, a wanted man
'Cause I'm a, a wanted man, yes I am
'Cause I'm a, a wanted man (repeat)


----------



## virgovictoria

*Is this a repeat?*

Ratt - "Round and Round"

Out on the streets, that's where we'll meet
You make the night, I always cross the line
Tightened our belts, abuse ourselves
Get in our way, we'll put you on your shelf
Another day, some other way
We're gonna go, but then we'll see you again
I've had enough, we've had enough
Cold in vain, she said

(Pre-chorus)

I knew right from the beginning
That you would end up winnin'
I knew right from the start
You'd put an arrow through my heart

(Chorus)

Round and round
With love we'll find a way just give it time
Round and round
What comes around goes around
I'll tell you why

Dig

Lookin' at you, lookin' at me
The way you move, you know it's easy to see
The neon light's on me tonight
I've got a way, we're gonna prove it tonight
Like Romeo to Juliet
Time and time, I'm gonna make you mine
I've had enough, we've had enough
It's all the same, she said

(Pre-chorus)

(Chorus)

Yeah!

Solo

Out on the streets, that's where we'll meet
You make the night, I always cross the line
Tightened our belts, abuse ourselves
Get in our way, we'll put you on your shelf

(Chorus)

Round and round
With love we'll find a way just give it time, time, time, time
Round and round
What comes around goes around
I'll tell you why, why, why, why
Round and round


----------



## Kyle

Don't ya love her madly
Don't ya need her badly
Don't ya love her ways
Tell me what you say

Don't ya love her madly
Wanna be her daddy
Don't ya love her face
Don't ya love her as she's walkin' out the door
Like she did one thousand times before


Don't ya love her ways
Tell me what you say
Don't ya love her as she's walkin' out the door


All your love
All your love
All your love
All your love


All your love is gone
So sing a lonely song
Of a deep blue dream
Seven horses seem to be on the mark


Yeah, don't you love her
Don't you love her as she's walkin' out the door


All your love
All your love
All your love 


Yeah, all your love is gone
So sing a lonely song
Of a deep blue dream
Seven horses seem to be on the mark


Well, don't ya love her madly
Don't ya love her madly
Don't ya love her madly


----------



## Kyle

One foot on the brake and one on the gas, hey!
Well, there's too much traffic, I can't pass, no!
So I tried my best illegal move
A big black and white come and crushed my groove again!

CHORUS:
Go on & write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license n' all that jive
I can't drive É 55! Oh No! Uh!

So I signed my name on number 24, hey!
Yeah the judge said, "Boy, just one more
I'm gonna throw your ass in the city joint"
Looked me in the eye, said, "You get my point?"
I said "Yeah!, Oh yea!"

CHORUS II:
Write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license, all that jive
I can't drive É 55!
Oh, yea!

I can't drive 55! (four times)
Uh! (Solo)

When I drive that slow, you know it's hard to steer.
And I can't get my car out of second gear.
What used to take two hours now takes all day. 
Huh - It took me 16 hours to get to L.A.!

CHORUS:
Go on & write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license n' all that jive
I can't drive 55!


----------



## Kizzy

I love that song.  I was coming home from P.A., and soon as I hit the state line, that song came on the radio, dedicated to the Maryland State Police running radar on Rt. 68.   I slowed down real quick.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry's learning to play this on the guitar so I've been singing it for a week now 

I remember it as plain as day
although it happened in the dark of the night.
I was strolling through the streets of Paris
and it was cold it was starting to rain.
And then I heard a piercing scream
and I rushed to the scene of the crime
but all I found was the butchered remains
of two girls lay side by side.

Murders in the Rue Morgue
someone call the Gendarmes
Murders in the Rue Morgue
run before the killers go free

There's some people coming down the street
at last there's someone heard my call
I can't understand why they're pointing at me
I never done nothing at all.
But I must have got some blood on my hands
because everyone's shouting at me
I can't speak French so I couldn't explain
and like a fool I started running away. 

Murders in the Rue Morgue
someone call the Gendarmes
Murders in the Rue Morgue
am I ever gonna be free.

And now I've gotta get away from the arms of the law.
All France is looking for me.
I've gotta find my way across the border for sure
down the south to Italy.

Murders in the Rue Morgue
someone call the Gendarmes
Murders in the Rue Morgue
I'm never going home.

Well I made it to the border at last
But I can't erase the scene from my mind
Anytime somebody stares at me, well
I just start running blind
Well I'm moving through the shadows at night
Away from the staring eyes
Any day they'll be looking for me
'Cause I know I show the signs of...

Murders in the Rue Morgue
running from the Gendarmes
Murders in the Rue Morgue
running from the arms of the law

Murders in the Rue Morgue
running from the Gendarmes
Murders in the Rue Morgue
am I ever gonna be free

It took so long and I'm getting so tired
I'm running out of places to hide
Should I return to the scene of the crime
Where the two young victims died
If I could go to somebody for help
It'd get me out of trouble for sure
But I know that it's on my mind
That my doctor said I've done it before.

Murders in the Rue Morgue
they're never gonna find me
Murders in the Rue Morgue
I'm never going home.


----------



## vraiblonde

*A nicer song*

Isn't she lovely
Isn't she wonderfull
Isn't she precious
Less than one minute old
I never thought through love we'd be
Making one as lovely as she
But isn't she lovely made from love

Isn't she pretty
Truly the angel's best
Boy, I'm so happy
We have been heaven blessed
I can't believe what God has done
through us he's given life to one
But isn't she lovely made from love 

Isn't she lovely
Life and love are the same
Life is Aisha
The meaning of her name
Londie, it could have not been done
Without you who conceived the one
That's so very lovely made from love


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Larry's learning to play this on the guitar so I've been singing it for a week now
> 
> .


That must get depressing ?


----------



## vraiblonde

Airgasm said:
			
		

> That must get depressing ?


Nah, metal dudes can sing about rape, murder, decapitations and kinds of heinous things and still make you go


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Nah, metal dudes can sing about rape, murder, decapitations and kinds of heinous things and still make you go


 Good Point!


----------



## jazz lady

*4 perfect songs from my trip home tonight...*

I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment, all my life, oh Lord
Can you feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord, oh Lord

Well, if you told me you were drowning, I would not lend a hand
I've seen your face before my friend, but I don't know if you know who I am
Well, I was there and I saw what you did, I saw it with my own two eyes
So you can wipe off the grin
I know where you've been
It's all been a pack of lies

And I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment for all my life, oh Lord
I can feel it in the air tonight, oh Lord, oh Lord
And I've been waiting for this moment all my life, oh Lord, oh Lord

Well I remember, I remember don't worry
How could I ever forget, it's the first time, the last time we ever met
But I know the reason why you keep your silence up, no you don't fool me
The hurt doesn't show
But the pain still grows
It's no stranger to you or me

And I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment for all my life, oh Lord
I can feel it in the air tonight, oh Lord, oh Lord
And I've been waiting for this moment all my life, oh Lord, oh Lord


----------



## jazz lady

Friday night, it was late
I was walking you home
We got down to the gate
And I was dreaming of the night
Would it turn out right
How to tell you girl
I wanna build my world around you
Tell you that it's true
I wanna make you understand
I'm talkin' about a lifetime plan

That's the way it began, we were hand in hand
Glenn Miller's Band was better than before
We yelled and screamed for more
And the Porter tunes "Night and Day"
Made us dance across the room
It ended all too soon
And on the way back home
I promised you'd never be alone

Hurry, don't be late
I can hardly wait
I said to myself when we're old
We'll go dancing in the dark
Walking through the park and reminiscing

[Instrumental Interlude]

Friday night, it was late
I was walking you home
We got down to the gate
And I was dreaming of the night
Would it turn out right
Now as the years roll on
Each time we hear our favorite song
The memories come along
Older times we're missing
Spending the hours reminiscing

Hurry, don't be late, I can hardly wait
I said to myself when we're old
We'll go dancing in the dark
Walking through the park and reminiscing

 
*sigh* This one always make me melt.


----------



## jazz lady

Another night in any town
You can hear the thunder of their cry
Ahead of their time
They wonder why

In the shadows of a golden age
A generation waits for dawn
Brave carry on
Bold and the strong

Only the young can say
They’re free to fly away
Sharing the same desires
Burnin’ like wildfire

They’re seein’ through the promises
And all the lies they dare to tell
Is it heaven or hell? 
They know very well

(chorus twice)

Only the young can say
Only the young can say
Only the young can say
Only the young can say
Only the young can say


----------



## jazz lady

Way back when
In sixty-seven
I was the dandy
Of gamma chi
Sweet things from boston
So young and willing
Moved down to scarsdale
Where the hell am I
Hey nineteen
No we can’t dance together
No we can’t talk at all
Please take me along
When you slide on down

Hey nineteen
That’s Aretha Franklin
She don’t remember
The queen of soul
It’s hard times befallen
The sole survivors
She thinks I’m crazy
But I’m just growing old

Hey nineteen
No we got nothing in common
No we can’t talk at all
Please take me along
When you slide on down

The cuervo gold
The fine columbian
Make tonight a wonderful thing

No we can’t dance together
No we can’t talk at all


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *4 perfect songs from my trip home tonight...*


We had Genisus, The Little River Band. and Journey...

Uno, Dos, Tres...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Way back when
> In sixty-seven
> I was the dandy
> Of gamma chi
> Sweet things from boston
> So young and willing
> Moved down to scarsdale
> Where the hell am I
> Hey nineteen
> No we can’t dance together
> No we can’t talk at all
> Please take me along
> When you slide on down
> 
> Hey nineteen
> That’s Aretha Franklin
> She don’t remember
> The queen of soul
> It’s hard times befallen
> The sole survivors
> She thinks I’m crazy
> But I’m just growing old
> 
> Hey nineteen
> No we got nothing in common
> No we can’t talk at all
> Please take me along
> When you slide on down
> 
> The cuervo gold
> The fine columbian
> Make tonight a wonderful thing
> 
> No we can’t dance together
> No we can’t talk at all


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> We had Genisus, The Little River Band. and Journey...
> 
> Uno, Dos, Tres...


You missed Steely Dan...  

And speaking of them, my favorite song (musically, not lyrically) from them...



I've seen your picture
Your name in lights above it
This is your big debut
It's like a dream come true
And when you smile for the camera
I know they're love it 
<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>

I got your pin shot
I keep it with your letter
Done up in blueprint blue
It sure looks good on you
So won't you smile for the camera
I know I'll love you better

Peg
It will come back to you
Peg
It will come back to you
Then the shutter falls
You see it all in 3-D
It's your favorite foreign movie


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


I wasn't gonna say it...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


  Just how many drinks DID you have?


----------



## Pete

Oh, what a night, late December back in '63
What a very special time for me
As I remember what a night!

Oh what a night,
You know I didn't even know her name
But I was never gonna be the same
What a lady, what a night!

Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room
And I, as I recall it ended much too soon

Oh what a night,
Hypnotizing, mesmerizing me
She was everything I dreamed she'd be
Sweet surrender, what a night!

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Spinning my head around and taking my body under

(Oh what a night!)

Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room
And I, as I recall it ended much too soon






Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit

Oh what a night,
Why'd it take so long to see the light?
Seemed so wrong, but now it seems so right
What a lady, what a night!

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Straining my head around and taking my body under

(Oh what a night!)

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Straining my head around and taking my body under
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wasn't gonna say it...


  Oh yes you were, Miss 'KickingTheCage'...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Just how many drinks DID you have?


Love you both ! 

Wasn't the drinks, it was the company


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here is one my son loves to sing... but I changed it to match the way he sings it...
> 
> Hang on stupid, stupid hang on
> Hang on stupid, stupid hang on


  His version is better!


----------



## Sharon

jazz lady said:
			
		

> His version is better!


----------



## jazz lady

*My girl Anita...*

With all my heart I love you, baby
Stay with me and you will see
My arms will hold you, baby
Never leave, 'cause I believe

I'm in love, sweet love
Hear me calling out your name, I feel no shame
I'm in love, sweet love
Don't you ever go away, it'll always be this way

Oh your heart has called me closer to you
I will be all that you need
Just trust in what we're feeling
Never leave 'cause baby, I believe

In this love, sweet love
Hear me calling out your name, I feel no shame
I'm in love, sweet love
Don't you ever go away, it'll always be this way

No stronger love in this world
Oh baby no, you're my man, I'm your girl
I'll never go, wait and see, can't be wrong
Don't you know this where you belong

Sweet, sweet and lovely baby
Stay right here, never fear
I will be all that you need
Never leave, 'cause baby, I believe

I'm in love, sweet love
Hear me calling out your name, I feel no shame
I'm in love, sweet love
Don't you ever go away, it'll always be this way



_(I have probably sung this song at the top of my lungs at least a hundred times while cruising with the top down.  )_


----------



## Agee

*Steely Dan*

Cold, daring
No flies on me
Sorry, angel
I must take what I see
Green earrings
I remember
The rings of rare design
I remember
The look in your eyes
I don’t mind

Greek medallion
Sparkles when you smile
Sorry, angel
I get hungry like a child

Green earrings
I remember
The rings of rare design
I remember
The look in your eyes
I don’t mind


----------



## jazz lady

*More Anita...*

When we met, I always knew
I would feed the magic for you
On my mind constantly
In my arms is where you should be

I love you here by me, baby
You let my love fly free
I want you in my life for all time

Caught up in the rapture of love
Nothing else can compare
When I feel the magic of you

We stand side by side
Till the storms of life pass us by
Light my life, warm my heart
Say tonight will be just the start

I love you here by me, baby
you let my love fly free
I want you im my life for all time

Caught up in the rapture of love
Nothing else can compare
When I feel the magic of you
The feeling's always new
Caught up in the rapture of you

I love you here by me, baby
You let my love fly free
I want you in my life for all time

Caught up in the rapture of love
Nothing else can compare
When I feel the magic of you
The feeling's always new
Caught up in the rapture of you

Caught up in the rapture of love
Caught up in the rapture of love


----------



## Agee

*uno mas*

And they wandered in
From the city of st. john
Without a dime
Wearing coats that shined
Both red and green
Colors from their sunny island
From their boats of iron
They looked upon the promised land
Where surely life was sweet
On the rising tide
To new york city
Did they ride into the street
See the glory
Of the royal scam

They are hounded down
To the bottom of a bad town
Amid the ruins
Where they learn to fear
An angry race of fallen kings
Their dark companions
While the memory of
Their southern sky was clouded by
A savage winter
Every patron saint
Hung on the wall, shared the room
With twenty sinners

See the glory
Of the royal scam

By the blackened wall
He does it all
He thinks he’s died and gone to heaven
Now the tale is told
By the old man back home
He reads the letter
How they are paid in gold
Just to babble in the back room
All night and waste their time
And they wandered in
From the city of st. john without a dime

See the glory
Of the royal scam


----------



## jazz lady

*Last one from Anita...*

We may never understand
If love just happens or it's planned
We must believe our spirits know somehow
Baby, we can't stop the falling we feel now.

New emotions overflow
And now this heartbeat wants control
If the love was meant to be so strong
Something close to magic's coming on.

Take my heart and lead me into love
Light the way for me
Without your touch, I cannot see
Lead me into love 
I'm deep in the miracle of you - 
Deep in the miracle of you.


----------



## jazz lady

She's like the wind through my tree 
She rides the night next to me 
She leads me through moonlight 
Only to burn me with the sun 
She's taken my heart 
But she doesn't know what she's done 

Feel her breath on my face 
Her body close to me 
Can't look in her eyes 
She's out of my league 
Just a fool to believe 
I have anything she needs 
She's like the wind 

I look in the mirror and all I see 
Is a young old man with only a dream 
Am I just fooling myself 
That she'll stop the pain 
Living without her 
I'd go insane 

Feel her breath on my face 
Her body close to me 
Can't look in her eyes 
She's out of my league 
Just a fool to believe 
I have anything she needs 
She's like the wind 

Feel your breath on my face 
Your body close to me 
Can't look in your eyes 
You're out of my league 
Just a fool to believe 
(Just a fool to believe) 
She's like the wind 
(Just a fool to believe) 
Just a fool to believe 
(She's like the wind) 
Just a fool to believe 
(Just a fool to believe) 
She's like the wind 
(Just a fool to believe) 
Just a fool to believe 
She's like the wind 

(Just a fool...) 
(She's like the wind) 
(She's like the wind) 
(Just a fool...) 
(She's like the wind) 
(Just a fool...)


----------



## Agee

*Abraham, Martin & John*

*Emmylou Harris,   *

I am a backseat driver from america
They drive to the left on falls road
And the man at the wheels name is shamus
We pass a the child on a corner he knows
And shamus says now what chance has that kid got
And I say from the back I don’t know

He says there’s barbed wire at all of these exits
There ain’t no place in belfast for that kid to go
And it’s a hard life, it’s a hard life
It’s a very hard life
It’s a hard life wherever you go
And we poison our children with hatred
And the hard life is all that they know

At the dairyline in chicago
A fat man in front of me
He’s calling black people trash to his children
And he’s the only trash here I see
And I’m thinking this man wears a white hood
In the night when his children should sleep
But they’ll slip to their windows and see him
They’ll think that white hood’s all they need

And it’s a hard life, it’s a hard life
It’s a very hard life
It’s a hard life wherever you go
And if we poison our children with hatred
Then the hard life is all that they know

I was a child of the sixties
When dreams could be held through tears
With disney and cronkite and martin luther
And I belived, I believed, I believed

Now I’m a backseat driver from america
And I’m not at the wheel of control
And I am guilty, I am worn, I am the root of all evil
And I can’t drive on the left side of the road

And it’s a hard life, it’s a hard life
It’s a very hard life
It’s a hard life wherever you go
And if we poison our children with hatred
Then the hard life is all that they’ll know

And there ain’t no place in this world for these kids to go
Cause it’s a hard life wherever you go

Has anybody here seen my old friend abraham,
Can you tell me where he’s gone? 
He freed a lotta people, but it seems the good die young
I just looked around and he’s gone.

Has anybody here seen my old friend martin,
Can you tell me where he’s gone? 
He freed a lotta people, but it seems the good die young
I just looked around and he’s gone.

Has anybody here seen my old friend john,
Can you tell me where he’s gone? 
He freed a lotta people, but it seems the good die young
I just looked around and he’s gone.

Didn’t you love the things they stood for? 
Didn’t they try to find some good in you and me? 
And we’ll be free
Someday soon it’s gonna be one day

Has anybody here seen my old friend bobby,
Can you tell me where he’s gone? 
I thought I saw him walkin’ up over the hill
With abraham and martin and john.


----------



## jazz lady

The first time ever I saw your face
I thought the sun rose in your eyes
And the moon and stars were the gifts you gave
To the dark and the empty skies,

The first time ever I kissed your mouth
I felt the earth move in my hand
Like the trembling heart of a captive bird
That was there at my command, my love

The first time ever I lay with you
And felt your heart beat close to mine
And I know our joy would fill the earth
And last 'till the end of time, my love,

The first time ever i saw your face
your face, your face ,your face

:melt:


----------



## jazz lady

*I guess I should change the channel...*

Bad boys 
Whatcha want, watcha want 
Whatcha gonna do 
When Sheriff John Brown come for you 
Tell me 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do
Yeaheah 

CHORUS: 
Bad boys, bad boys 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do 
When they come for you 
(Repeat) 

When you were eight 
And you had bad traits 
You go to school 
And learn the golden rule 
So why are you 
Acting like a bloody fool 
If you get hot 
You must get cool 

CHORUS 

You chuck it on that one 
You chuck it on this one 
You chuck it on your mother and 
You chuck it on your father 
You chuck it on your brother and 
You chuck it on your sister 
You chuck it on that one and 
You chuck it on me 

CHORUS 
(Repeat) 

Nobody naw give you no break 
Police naw give you no break 
Soldier naw give you no break 
Not even you 'idren naw give you no break 
Hey hey 

CHORUS 
(Repeat) 

Why did you have to act so mean 
Don't you know you're human being 
Born of a mother with the love of a father 
Reflections come and reflections go 
I know sometimes you want to let go 
Hey hey hey 
I know sometimes you want to let go 

Bad boys, bad boys 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do 
When they come for you 
(Repeat) 
(You're too bad, you're too rude) 
(You're too bad, you're too rude) 
Bad boys, bad boys 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do 
When they come for you 
(Repeat) 

(Repeat) 

You chuck it on that one 
You chuck it on this one 
You chuck it on your mother and 
You chuck it on your father 
You chuck it on your brother and 
You chuck it on your sister 
You chuck it on that one and 
You chuck it on me 

CHORUS 
(repeat 'til the end)​​


----------



## jazz lady

*Uh-oh...*

(What they do!)

(They smile in your face)
All the time they want to take your place
The back stabbers (back stabbers)

All you fellows who have someone and you really care, yeah, yeah
Then it's all of you fellows who better beware, yeah yeah
Somebody's out to get your lady
A few of your buddies they sure look shady
Blades are long, clenched tight in their fist
Aimin' straight at your back
And I don't think they'll miss

(What they do!)

(They smile in your face)
All the time they want to take your place
The back stabbers (back stabbers)

I keep gettin' all these visits from my friends, yeah,
They come to my house again and again and again and again, yeah
So are they there to see my woman
I don't even be home but they just keep on comin'
What can I do to get on the right track
I wish they'd take some of these knives off my back

(They smile in your face)
All the time they want to take your place
The back stabbers (back stabbers)

[instrumental break as per intro (1X)]

Low down... dirty...

(What they do!)

(They smile in your face)
Smiling faces... smiling faces sometimes tell lies
   (Back stabbers)

(They smile in your face)
I don't need... low down, dirty bastards
    (Back stabbers) [fade]


----------



## jazz lady

*Sing it, Pat...*

Ooo, you're givin' me the fever tonight
I don't wanna give in
I'd be playin' with fire
You forget, I've seen you work before
Take `em straight to the top
Leave `em cryin' for more
I've seen you burn `em before

Chorus:
Fire and ice
You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice
I wanna give you my love
But you'll just take a little piece of my heart 
You'll just tear it apart

Movin' in for the kill tonight
You got every advantage when they put out the lights
It's not so pretty when it fades away
Cause it's just an illusion in this passion play
I've seen you burn `em before

Chorus

So you think you got it all figured out
You're an expert in the field, without a doubt
But I know your methods inside and out
And I won't be takin' in by Fire and ice

Chorus

You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice
I wanna give you my love
But you'll just take a little piece of my heart

You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice

You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice


----------



## jazz lady

Your love is like a tidal wave, spinning over my head
Drownin' me in your promises, better left unsaid
You're the right kind of sinner, to release my inner fantasy
The invincible winner, and you know that you were born to be
You're a Heartbreaker
Dream Maker, Love Taker
Don't you mess around with me!
You're a Heartbreaker
Dream Maker, Love Taker
Don't you mess around - NO NO NO!

Your love has set my soul on fire, burnin' out of control
You taught me the ways of desire, now its takin' its toll
You're the right kind of sinner, to release my inner fantasy
The invincible winner, and you know that you were born to be 



<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>You're a Heartbreaker

Dream Maker, Love Taker
Don't you mess around with me!
You're a Heartbreaker
Dream Maker, Love Taker
Don't you mess around - NO NO NO!

You're the right kind of sinner, to release my inner fantasy
The invincible winner, and you know that you were born to be

You're a Heartbreaker
Dream Maker, Love Taker
Don't you mess around with me!
You're a Heartbreaker
Dream Maker, Love Taker
Don't you mess around with me!

You're a Heartbreaker
Dream Maker, Love Taker
Don't you mess around with me!
You're a Heartbreaker
Dream Maker, Love Taker
Heartbreaker!


----------



## virgovictoria

Jazz was rockin' and rollin' last night!!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## Pete

I love myself
I want you to love me
When I'm feeling down
I want you above me
I search myself
I want you to find me
I forget myself
I want you to remind me

I don't want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
I don't want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no





You're the one who makes me come running
You're the sun who makes me shine
When you're around I'm always laughing
I want to make you mine

I close my eyes
And see you before me
Think I would die
If you were to ignore me
A fool could see
Just how much I adore you
I get down on my knees
I'd do anything for you

I don't want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
I don't want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no

I want you
I don't want anybody else
And when I think about you I touch myself
Ooh, oooh, oooooh, aaaaaah


----------



## cattitude

Hey Boy!!

 Do your ears hang low 
 Do they wobble to and fro 								
 Can you tie 'em in a knot 
 Can you tie 'em in a bow 
 Can you throw 								'em over your shoulder 
 Like a continental soldier 
 Do your ears hang 								low? 

   							  Do your ears flip, flop 
 Can you use'em for a mop 								
 Are they stringy at the bottom 

   							  Are they curly on the top 
 Can you use 'em for a 								swatter 
 Can you use 'em for a blotter 
 Do your ears flip, flop?


----------



## Ken King

*And since the NCAA tournament is almost over*

Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones
Got a Basketball Jones, oh baby, oo-oo-ooo

Yes, I am the victim of a Basketball Jones
Ever since I was a little baby, I always be dribblin'
In fac', I was de baddest dribbler in the whole neighborhood
Then one day, my mama bought me a basketball
And I loved that basketball
I took that basketball with me everywhere I went
That basketball was like a basketball to me

I even put that basketball underneath my pillow
Maybe that's why I can't sleep at night
I need help, ladies and gentlemens
I need someone to stand beside me
I need, I need someone to set a pick for me at the free-throw line of life
Someone I can pass to
Someone to hit the open man on the give-and-go
And not end up in the popcorn machine
So cheerleaders, help me out

   (Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones)
   (I got a Basketball Jones, oh baby, oo-oo-ooo)


   Oh, that sounds so sweet
   Sing it out
   C'mon Coach Booty, Red Blazer, sing along with me
   That be bad, honky
   Yeah
   I want everybody in the whole stadium to stand up and sing with us
   Oh yeah, sing it out like you're proud
   All right, everybody watchin' coast-to-coast, sing along with us
   Bill Russell, sing along with us
   Chick Hearn, sing along with us
   Chris Schenkel, don't sing nothin'

   Oh, it feels so good
   Gimme the ball
   I'll go one-on-one against the world, left-handed
   I could stuff it from center court with my toes
   I could jump on top of the backboard, take off a quarter, leave fifteen cents change I
   could, I could dribble behind my back I got more moves than Ex-Lax I'm bad I could
   dribble with my tongue Here I go down court, try to stop me You can't stop me 'cause I
   got a Basketball Jones Here I come That's my hook shot with my eyebrow Yeah, I could
   dunk it with my nose I'm, I'm bad as King Kong, gimme the ball I'm hot, I'm hot as...,
   I'm hot as..., I'm hot as... uh Uh, uh, uh, uh

(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, Basketball Jones)
(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, Basketball Jones)
(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, Basketball Jones)
(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, Basketball Jones)


----------



## cattitude

Hey Boy, see I wasn't nuts.



Up in the air, Junior Birdman
Up in the air, Upside Down!
Up in the air, Junior Birdman
Keep your nose to the ground.</pre>


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Jazz was rockin' and rollin' last night!! Woo Hoo!


TYVM


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Hey Boy, see I wasn't nuts.


This time.  



> Up in the air, Junior Birdman
> Up in the air, Upside Down!
> Up in the air, Junior Birdman
> 
> 
> Keep your nose to the ground.
> 
> </PRE>


----------



## jazz lady

*I was watching a Styx rockumentary last night...*

Lady, when you’re with me I’m smiling
Give me all your love
Your hands build me up when I’m sinking
Just touch me and my troubles all fade
Lady, from the moment I saw you
Standing all alone
You gave all the love that I needed
So shy, like a child who has grown

You’re my lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You’re my lady

Lady, turns me on when I’m lonely
Show me all your charm
Evenings when she lays down beside me
Just take me gently into your arms

Your my lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You’re my lady

Lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You’re my ... lady


----------



## jazz lady

*One for Air...*

I'm sailing away set an open course for the virgin sea
I've got to be free free to face the life that's ahead of me
On board I'm the captain so climb aboard
We'll search for tomorrow on every shore
And I'll try oh Lord I'll try to carry on

I look to the sea reflections in the waves spark my memory
Some happy some sad
I think of childhood friends and the dreams we had
We live happily forever so the story goes
But somehow we missed out on that pot of gold
But we'll try best that we can to carry on 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>A gathering of angels appeared above my head
They sang to me this song of hope and this is what they said
They said come sail away come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away come sail away
Come sail away with me

I thought that they were angels but to my surprise
They climbed aboard their starship and headed for the skies
Singing come sail away come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away come sail away
Come sail away with me


----------



## jazz lady

Another year has passed me by
Still I look a myself and cry
What kind of man have I become?
All of the years I've spent in search of myself
And I'm still in the dark
'Cause I can't seem to find the light alone

Sometimes I feel like a man in the wilderness
I'm a lonely soldier off to war
Sent away to die - never quite knowing why
Sometimes it makes no sense at all 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>Ten Thousand people look my way
But they can't see the way that I feel
Nobody even cares to try
I spend my life and sell my soul on the road
And I'm still in the dark
'Cause I can't seem to find the light alone

Sometimes I feel like a man in the wilderness
I'm a lonely soldier lost at sea
Drifting with the tide
Never quite knowing why
Sometimes it makes no sense at all

(I'm alive)
Looking for love I'm a man with emotion
(And my heart's on fire)
I'm dying of thirst in the middle of the ocean
I'm alive!


----------



## jazz lady

Oh mama I'm in fear for my life
From the long arm of the law
Lawman has put an end to my running
And I'm so far from my home
Oh mama I can hear you a crying
You're so scared and all alone
Hangman is coming down from the gallows
And I don't have very long

This jig is up the news is out
They've finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
This will be the end today of the wanted man 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>Oh mama I've been years on the lam
And had a high price on my head
Lawman said get him dead or alive
Now it's for sure he'll see me dead
Dear mama I can hear you a crying
You're so scared and all alone
Hangman is coming down from the gallows
And I don't have very long

This jig is up the news is out
They've finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
The judge will have revenge today
On the wanted man


----------



## jazz lady

It's six o'clock
Good morning sounds are everywhere
The warmth of spring, a gentle breeze blows through my hair

I hurry through my life never stopping to see
How beautiful it was meant to be

I'm just a prisoner in a king's disguise
Broken dreams as we shuffle by 

It's six o'clock it's quitting time I'm done for the day
Out on the streets I overheard a lady say
We now have everything or so people say
But now this emptiness haunts me every day
We seek the lion's share never knowing why
Come alive spread your wings and fly

Pieces of eight
The search for the money tree
Don't cash your freedoms in for gold
Pieces of eight
Can't buy you everything
Don't let it turn your heart to stone


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sailing away set an open course for the virgin sea
> I've got to be free free to face the life that's ahead of me
> On board I'm the captain so climb aboard
> We'll search for tomorrow on every shore
> And I'll try oh Lord I'll try to carry on


 Big Styxx an back in the day.


----------



## jazz lady

Babe I'm leavin'
I must be on my way
The time is drawing near
My train is going
I see it in your eyes
The love, the need, your tears
But I'll be lonely without you
And I'll need your love to see me through
So please believe me
My heart is in your hands
And I'll be missing you

'Cause you know it's you babe
Whenever I get weary
And I've had enough
Feel like giving up
You know it's you babe
Givin' me the courage
And the strength I need
Please believe that it's true
Babe, I love you 

You know it's you babe
Whenever I get weary
And I've had enough
Feel like giving up
You know it's you babe
Givin' me the courage
And the strength I need
Please believe that it's true
Babe, I love you

Babe, I'm leavin'
I'll say it once again
And somehow try to smile
I know the feeling we're tryin' to forget
If only for a while
'Cause I'll be lonely without you
And I'll need your love to see me through
Please believe me
My heart is in your hands
'Cause I'll be missing you
Babe, I love you
Babe, I love you
Ooo-oo-oo-oo, babe


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Big Styx fan back in the day.


I still am.


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I still am.


I dunno, that Mr. Roboto phase made me wanna hurl.


----------



## virgovictoria

Pete said:
			
		

> I dunno, that Mr. Roboto phase made me wanna hurl.


<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_22_5.gif' alt='Robot 2' border=0></a>


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> I dunno, that Mr. Roboto phase made me wanna hurl.


I meant still a fan of their music up to that point, when they 'jumped the shark.' It's like Journey. I love their earlier stuff, even the work before Steve Perry joined, but when they went mainstream after 'Escape' (I think that's the album) in the early 80's, I tuned them out.


----------



## virgovictoria

K's Choice - "I Need A Lover lyrics"

I need a lover who won't drive me crazy
Some guy to thrill me and then go away
I need a lover who won't drive me crazy
Some girl who knows the meaning of
'Hey hit the highway'

Well I've been walking the streets up and down
Racing through the human jungle at night
I'm so confused, my mind is indifferent
Hey I'm so weak won't somebody shut off the light

Electricity runs through the video
As I watch from this hole I call home
All the stony's are dancing to the radio
And I got the world calling me up here
Tonight on the phone

I need a lover who won't drive me crazy
I need a lover who won't drive me mad
I need a lover who won't drive me crazy
Some guy who knows the meaning of
'Hey hit the highway'

Well I'm not wiped out by this poolroom life I'm living
Gonna quit this job, go to school or head back home
Well I'm not asking to be loved or be forgiven
Hey I just can't shaken in this bedroom
One more night alone

I need a lover who won't drive me crazy
I need a lover who won't drive me mad
I need a lover who won't drive me crazy
Some girl who knows the meaning of
'Hey hit the highway'

I need a lover who won't drive me crazy
I need a lover who won't drive me mad
I need a lover who won't drive me crazy
I need a lover who won't drive me mad


----------



## virgovictoria

*I Sing This to My Mooses....*

Judy Garland - "You Made Me Love You"

You made me love you
I didn't want to do it, I didn't want to do it
You made me love you
and all the time you knew it
I guess you always knew it.
You made me happy sometimes, you made me glad
But there were times, Dear, you made me feel so bad

You made me sigh for, I didn't want to tell you
I didn't want to tell you
I want some love that's true, yes I do, deed I do, you know I do

Give me, give me, give me what I cry for
you know you got the brand of kisses that I'd die for
You know you made me love you


----------



## jazz lady

*Just on the radio...*

She asks me why, I'm just a hairy guy.
I'm hairy noon and night, hair that's a fright.
I'm hairy high and low, don't ask me why, don't know.
It's not for lack of bread, like the Grateful Death.
Darlin'

Give me a head with hair, long beautiful hair.
Shining, gleaming, streaming, flaxen, waxen.
Give me down to there hair, shoulder length or longer
Here baby, there, momma, ev'rywhere, daddy, daddy.

hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Hair, hair, hair. Flow it, show it,long as God can grow it, my hair.

Let it fly in the breeze and get caught in the trees,
give a home to the fleas in my hair.
A home for fleas (yeah) a hive for bees (yeah),
a nest for birds, there ain't no words for the beauty, the
splendor, the wonder of my:

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it, long as God can grow it, my hair

I want long, straigth, curly, fuzzy, snaggy, shaggy, ratty, matty,
oily, greasy, fleecy, shining, gleaming, streaming, flaxen, waxen,
knotted, polka dotted, twisted, beaded, braided,
powered, flowered and confettied, bangled, tangled, spangled and
spahettied.

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Hair, hair, hair. Flow it, show it,
long as God can grow it, my hair

They'll be ga-ga at the go-go when they see me in my toga,
my toga made of blonde, brilliantined, biblical hair.
My hair like Jesus wore it, Halleluja I adore it, Halleluja Mary
loved her son,why don't my mother love me?

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
long as God can grow it, my hair

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
long as God can grow it, my hair

HAIR


----------



## jazz lady

*A little Bread...*

It don't matter to me
If you really feel that
You need sometime to be free
Time to go out searching for yourself
Hoping to find time to go to find

And it don't matter to me
If you take up with someone
Who's better than me
'Cause your happiness is all I want
For you to find peace your piece of mind 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>Lotta people have an eager hang up
'Cause they want to be the only one
How many came before it really doesn't matter
Just as long as you're the last
Everybody's moving on and try to find out
What's been missing in the past

And it don't matter to me
If your searching brings you back together with me
'Cause there'll always be
An empty room waiting for you
An open heart waiting for you
Time is on my side
'Cause it don't matter to me
It don't matter to me....


----------



## jazz lady

*Elvis is in the building...*

Baby let me be, 
your lovin' Teddy Bear
Put a chain around my neck, 
and lead me anywhere
Oh let me be 
Your teddy bear.

I don't wanna be a tiger
Cause tigers play too rough
I don't wanna be a lion
'Cause lions ain't the kind 
you love enough.
Just wanna be, your Teddy Bear
Put a chain around my neck 
and lead me anywhere
Oh let me be 
Your teddy bear. 

Baby let me be, around you every night
Run your fingers through my hair,
And cuddle me real tight.


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Okay, my dear Virgo... I always assume that you are addressing me when you address 'K'... I'm thinking you may need to start being more specific so that I know when your posts really are about me...


 Pixie?


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:
			
		

> Pixie?


That's what I'm afraid of...  I think she should help me fight the syndrome and add a few more letters from now on... "KW", "kwill", etc.


----------



## jazz lady

In the cool of the evening when ev'rything is gettin' kind of groovy,
I call you up and ask you if you want to go and meet and see a movie,
First you say no, you've got some plans for the night,
And then you stop, and say, "All right."
Love is kinda crazy with a spooky little girl like you.

You always keep me guessin', I never seem to know what you are thinkin'.
And if a fella looks at you, it's for sure your little eye will be a-winkin'.
I get confused, 'cause I don't know where I stand,
And then you smile, and hold my hand.
Love is kinda crazy with a spooky little girl like you.
Spooky!

If you decide someday to stop this little game that you are playin',
I'm gonna tell you all what my heart's been a-dyin' to be sayin'.
Just like a ghost, you've been a-hauntin' my dreams,
So I'll propose... on Halloween.
Love is kinda crazy with a spooky little girl like you.

Spooky, 
Spooky,
Spooky,
Oh-whoa, all right,
I said Spooky!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## kwillia

*Alanis Morrisette...*

I had high expectations
It's something I could not compromise
And when I saw you I wasn't ready
It completely took my heart by surprise

Who...And when I think of the time I met you
The situation looked harmless
It wasn't long before I got confused enough
And soon I realized that your...

[CHORUS:]
Love is just an emotion away
I know it's gonna get to you
Love will be only a moment away
A moment away you know it's true

Lately the way I'm feeling
It's something I could never have planned
I knew that one day I'd find a love thing
Now I'll never stop believing in chance

I put my heart on a shelf forever
I never thought I would find you
I didn't know any better baby
But then I realized that your...

[CHORUS]

Love is crazy love love is crazy and soon you're gonna get some


----------



## kwillia

I'm broke but I'm happy
I'm poor but I'm kind
I'm short but I'm healthy, yeah
I'm high but I'm grounded
I'm sane but I'm overwhelmed
I'm lost but I'm hopeful baby 
What it all comes down to
Is that everything's gonna be fine fine fine
I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is giving a high five
I feel drunk but I'm sober
I'm young and I'm underpaid
I'm tired but I'm working, yeah
I care but I'm restless
I'm here but I'm really gone
I'm wrong and I'm sorry baby

What it all comes down to
Is that everything's gonna be quite alright
I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is flicking a cigarette
And what it all comes down to
Is that I haven't got it all figured out just yet
I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is giving the peace sign
I'm free but I'm focused
I'm green but I'm wise
I'm hard but I'm friendly baby
I'm sad but I'm laughing
I'm brave but I'm chickenshit
I'm sick but I'm pretty baby

And what it all boils down to
Is that no one's really got it figured out just yet
I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is playing the piano
And what it all comes down to my friends
Is that everything's just fine fine fine
I've got one hand in my pocket
And the other one is hailing a taxi cab

[Harmonica solo]


----------



## jazz lady

*A little Beach Boys to help bring on summer...*

Let's go surfin' now
Everybody's learning how
Come on and safari with me
(Come on and safari with...)

Early in the morning we'll be startin' out
Some honeys will be coming along
We're loading up our Woody
With our boards inside
And headin' out singing our song

Come on (surfin') baby wait and see (surfin' safari)
Yes I'm gonna (surfin') take you surfin' (surfin' safari)with
me
Come along (surfin') baby wait and see (surfin' safari)
Yes I'm gonna (surfin') take you surfin' (surfin' safari)with
me
Let's go surfin' now
Everybody's learning how
Come on and safari with me
(Come on and safari with...)
At Huntington and Malibu
They're shooting the pier
At Rincon they're walking the nose
We're going on safari to the islands this year
So if you're coming get ready to go

Come on (surfin') baby wait and see (surfin' safari)
Yes I'm gonna (surfin') take you surfin' (surfin' safari)with
me
Come along (surfin') baby wait and see (surfin' safari)
Yes I'm gonna (surfin') take you surfin' (surfin' safari)with
me

Let's go surfin' now
Everybody's learning how
Come on and safari with me
(Come on and safari with...)

They're anglin' in Laguna in Cerro Azul
They're kicking out in Dohini too
I tell you surfing's mighty wild
It's getting bigger every day
From Hawaii to the shores of Peru

Come on (surfin') baby wait and see (surfin' safari)
Yes I'm gonna (surfin') take you surfin' (surfin' safari)with
me
Come along (surfin') baby wait and see (surfin' safari)
Yes I'm gonna (surfin') take you surfin' (surfin' safari)with
me

Let's go surfin' now
Everybody's learning how
Come on and safari with me
(Come on and safari with...)

With me Surfin' Safari With me Surfin' Safari With me Surfin' Safari
With me Surfin' Safari With me Surfin' Safari With me Surfin' Safari
With me Surfin' Safari...


----------



## cattitude

Treat me like a fool,
 Treat me mean and cruel,
 But love me.

 Wring my faithful heart,
 Tear it all apart,
 But love me.

 If you ever go,
 Darling, I'll be oh so lonely
 I'll be sad and blue,
 Crying over you, dear only.

 I would beg and steal
 Just to feel your heart
 Beatin' close to mine

 Well, if you ever go,
 Darling, I'll be oh so lonely
 I'll be sad and blue,
 Crying over you, dear only.

 I would beg and steal
 Just to feel your heart
 Beatin' close to mine

 Well, if you ever go,
 Darling, I'll be oh so lonely
 Beggin' on knees,
 All I ask is please, please love me
 Oh yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*Neil Diamond...grrrrrowwwwwllll...*

Hot august night
And the leaves hanging down
And the grass on the ground smelling sweet
Move up the road
To the outside of town
And the sound of that good gospel beat

Sits a ragged tent
Where there ain’t no trees
And that gospel group
Telling you and me

It’s love, love
Brother love’s travelling salvation show
Pack up the babies
Grab the old ladies
Everyone goes
Everyone knows
Brother love’s show

Room gets suddenly still
And when you’d almost bet
You could hear yourself sweat, he walks in
Eyes black as coal
And when he lifts his face
Every ear in the place is on him

Starting soft and slow
Like a small earthquake
And when he lets go
Half the valley shakes

It’s love, love
Brother love’s travelling salvation show
Pack up the babies
Grab the old ladies
Everyone goes
Everyone knows
Brother love’s show

(sermon)
Take my hand in your hand
Walk with me this day
In my heart I know
I will never stray
Halle, halle, halle, halle, halle, halle, halle

It’s love, love
Brother love’s travelling salvation show
Pack up the babies
Grab the old ladies
Everyone goes
Everyone knows
Brother love’s show
Amen


----------



## jazz lady

*More Neil...and one of my theme songs!*

[size=+0]


[size=+0]Money talks.[/size]
[size=+0]But it don't sing and dance and it don't walk.
And as long as I can have you here with me,
I'd much rather be
forever in blue jeans.

Honey's sweet.
But it ain't nothing next to baby's treat.
And if you pardon me,
I'd like to say
we'll do okay,
forever in blue jeans.

Maybe tonight.
Maybe tonight, you and I all alone by the fire:
nothing around but the sound of my heart and your sighs.

Money talks.
But it can't sing and dance and it can't walk.
And long as I can have you here with me.
I'd much rather be
forever in blue jeans, babe.

Honey's sweet.
But it ain't nothing next to baby's treat.
And if you pardon me,
I'd like to say
we'll do okay,
forever in blue jeans.

Maybe tonight.
Maybe tonight, you and I all alone by the fire:
nothing around but the sound of my heart and your sighs.

Money talks.
But it can't sing and dance and it can't walk.
And long as I can have you here with me,
I'd much rather be
forever in blue jeans, babe.
And if you pardon me, I'd like to say
we'll do okay,
forever in blue jeans, babe.
and long as I can have you hear with me,
I'd much rather be
forever in blue jeans, babe.[/size][/size]​​


----------



## jazz lady

STORMY You are the sunshine, baby, whenever you smile
But I call you Stormy today
All of a sudden that ol' rain is fallin' down
And my world is cloudy and gray
You've gone away

Old Stormy Stormy
Old Stormy Stormy
Old Stormy Stormy
Old Stormy Stormy

Yesterday's love was alive, the warm summer breeze
But like the weather you changed
Now things are dreary, baby, windy and cold
And I stand alone in the rain
Callin' out your name

Stormy Stormy
Stormy Stormy
Come back to me Stormy
Stormy Stormy

Bring back that sunny day

GUITAR SOLO

Yesterday's love was alive, the warm summer breeze
But like the weather you changed
Now things are dreary, baby, windy and cold
And I stand alone in the rain
Callin' out your name

Whoa! Stormy

Stormy, come back to me Stormy
Stormy, come back to me Stormy

Come on home! Stormy

Bring back that sunny day


----------



## jazz lady

*I could listen to this one over and over again...*

Man it’s a hot one
Like seven inches from the midday sun
I hear you whisper and the words melt everyone
But you stay so cool
My mu equita my spanish harlem mona lisa
You're my reason for reason
The step in my groove

Bridge
And if you say this life ain’t good enough
I would give my world to lift you up
I could change my life to better suit your mood
Cause you’re so smooth

Chorus
And just like the ocean under the moon
Well that’s the same emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of loving that can be so smooth
Gimme your heart, make it real
Or else forget about it

I’ll tell you one thing
If you would leave it would be a crying shame
In every breath and every word I hear your name calling me out
Out from the barrio, you hear my rhythm from your radio
You feel the turning of the world so soft and slow
Turning you round and round


----------



## jazz lady

*More Bread...*

Hey have you ever tried,
Really reaching out for the other side?
I may be climbing on rainbows
But, baby here goes.

Dreams they're for those who sleep,
Life is for us to keep,
And if you're wond'ring
What this song is leading to

I want to make it with you
I really think that we can make it girl.

No, you don't know me well,
In ev'ry little thing only time will tell,
If you believe the things that I do.
And we'll see it through.

Life can be short or long,
Love can be right or wrong,
And if I choose the one
I'd like to help me through,

I'd like to make it with you
I really think that we can make it girl.

Baby you know that
Dreams they're for those who sleep,
Life is for us to keep
And if I choose the one
I'd like to help me through,

I'd like to make it with you
I really think that we can make it girl.


----------



## jazz lady

*Another one for Air...*

We come on the sloop John B
My grandfather and me
Around nassau town we did roam
Drinking all night
Got into a fight
Well I feel so broke up
I want to go home

So hoist up the John B’s sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, yeah yeah
Well I feel so broke up
I wanna go home

The first mate he got drunk
And broke in the cap’n’s trunk
The constable had to come and take him away
Sheriff John Stone
Why don’t you leave me alone, yeah yeah
Well I feel so broke up I wanna go home

So hoist up the John B’s sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, let me go home
Why don’t you let me go home
(hoist up the John B’s sail)
Hoist up the John B
I feel so broke up I wanna go home
Let me go home

The poor cook he caught the fits
And threw away all my grits
And then he took and he ate up all of my corn
Let me go home
Why don’t they let me go home
This is the worst trip I’ve ever been on

So hoist up the John B’s sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, let me go home
Why don’t you let me go home


----------



## virgovictoria

*The Devil Made Me Do It - Donna Summer 2Fer*

"On the Radio"

Someone found a letter you wrote me, on the radio
And they told the world just how you felt
It must have fallen out of a hole in your old brown overcoat
They never said your name
But I knew just who they meant.

Oh, I was so surprised and shocked, and I wondered too
If by change you heard it for yourself
I never told a soul just how I’ve been feeling about you
But they said it really loud
They said it on the air
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh now, now

Don’t it kinda strike you sad when you hear our song
Things are not the same since we broke up last june
The only thing that I wanna hear is that you love me still
And that you think you’ll be comin’ home real soon
Whoa oh yeah yeah
And it made me feel proud when I heard you say
You couldn’t find the words to say it yourself
And now in my heart I know I can say what I really feel
’cause they said it really loud
They said it on the air
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio

If you think that love isn’t found on the radio
Well tune right in you made find the love you lost
’cause now I’m sitting here with the man I sent away long ago
It sounded really loud they said it really loud
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio whoa oh oh
On the radio, radio, radio (fade)


----------



## virgovictoria

"Bad Girls"

Toot toot hey beep beep

Bad girls
Talking about the sad girls
Sad girls
Talking about the bad girls, yeah

See them out on the street at night, walkin’
Picking up on all kinds of strangers
If the price is right you can score
If you’re pocket’s nice
But you want a good time
You ask yourself, who they are? 
Like everybody else, they come from near and far

Bad girls
Talking about the sad girls
Sad girls
Talking about the bad girls, yeah

Friday night and the strip is hot
Sun’s gone down and they’re about to trot
Spirit’s high and they look hot
Do you wanna get down
Now don’t you ask yourself, who they are? 
Like everybody else, they wanna be a star

Sad girls, sad girls
You such a dirty bad girl
Beep beep uh, uh
You bad girl, you sad girl
You such a dirty bad girl
Beep beep uh, uh

Now you and me, we are both the same
But you call yourself by different names
Now you mama won’t like it when she finds out
Her girl is out at night

Toot toot hey beep beep

Hey mister, have you got a dime? 
Mister, do you want to spend some time, oh yeah
I got what you want
You got what I need
I’ll be your baby
Come and spend it on me
Hey mister
I’ll spend some time with you
With you, you’re fine, with you
Bad girls
They’re just bad girls
Talkin’ about sad girls
Sad girls
Hey, hey mister
Got a dime? 

Toot toot hey beep


----------



## virgovictoria

John Parr - "Naughty Naughty"

I put my hand on your stocking, I was movin' nice and slow
Let my fingers do the walking, and there ain't far to go
Don't tell me "I don't wanna be a girl like that"
Do you wanna see a grown man cry?
You don't wanna be a girl like that
Baby this could be the first time (this could be the first time)
Naughty naughty, loud and bawdy, t-t-t-t-tease me
Take it easy, hug and squeeze
A naughty naughty, naughty, I'm a naughty naughty guy
Bedroom eyes, they undress me, take me, cut me to the bone
Lace and satin pressed against me, should we call a chaperone
Don't tell me "I don't wanna be a girl like that"
Do you wanna see a grown man cry
You don't wanna be a girl like that
Baby this could be the first time (this could be the first time)
Naughty naughty, cute and horny, t-t-t-t-tease me
Take it easy, hug and squeeze me, love outta line
With your hair hung down, and your dress ridin' high
And your eyes burning hot like the sun
Kiss me hard, squeeze me tight, gonna love you alright
Cause I'm a naughty, naughty, naughty guy
(Solo)
You don't wanna be a girl like that
Baby this could be the first time (this could be the first time)
Naughty naughty, cute and horny, t-t-t-t-tease me
Take it easy, hug and squeeze
A naughty naughty, naughty, I'm a naughty naughty (guy)
Naughty naughty, cute and horny, t-t-t-t-tease me
Naughty naughty, loud and bawdy, love outta line
Naughty naughty, loud and bawdy, t-t-t-tease me... (to fade)


----------



## virgovictoria

Whitesnake - "Slow an' Easy"

You keep on pushing, babe,
Like I’ve never known before
You know you drive me crazy, child,
An’ I just wanna see you on the floor
I wanna superstitious woman
An’ she got a superstitious mind

I can’t see you, baby,
I can’t see you anymore, no more
You keep on loving me
Like I’ve never known before
I wanna superstitious woman
With a superstitious, a superstitious mind, an’ I don’t mind, baby

My heart is beating faster, babe,
It’s beating like a big bass drum
You know you got me speeding, child,
Faster than a bullet from a gun
You’re a superstitious woman
An’ I got a superstitious mind, an’ I don’t care

So take me down slow an’ easy,
Make love to me slow an’ easy
I know that hard luck an’ trouble
Is coming my way,
So rock me ’til I’m burned to the bone,
Rock me ’til I’m burned to the bone

I don’t care about, oh,
I don’t care about love, no more
The way you keep abusing me
Oh, I can’t take no more
I wanna woman
She got a superstitious mind

So take me down slow an’ easy,
Make love to me slow an’ easy
I know that hard luck an’ trouble
Is coming my way,
So rock me ’til I’m burned to the bone,
Rock me ’til I’m burned to the bone,
Rock me ’til I’m burned

So take me down slow an’ easy,
Make love to me slow an’ easy
Take me down slow an’ easy,
Rock me ’til I’m burned to the bone

Take me down slow an’ easy,
Make love to me slow an’ easy
I know that hard luck an’ trouble
Is coming my way,
So rock me ’til I’m burned to the bone...


----------



## morganj614

*Blue, like today*

I was blue, just as blue as I could be
Ev’ry day was a cloudy day for me
Then good luck came a-knocking at my door
Skies were gray but they’re not gray anymore

Blue skies
Smiling at me
Nothing but blue skies
Do I see

Bluebirds
Singing a song
Nothing but bluebirds
All day long

Never saw the sun shining so bright
Never saw things going so right
Noticing the days hurrying by
When you’re in love, my how they fly

Blue days
All of them gone
Nothing but blue skies
From now on

[2]
I should care if the wind blows east or west
I should fret if the worst looks like the best
I should mind if they say it can’t be true
I should smile, that’s exactly what I do


----------



## somdcrab

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I was blue, just as blue as I could be
> Ev’ry day was a cloudy day for me
> Then good luck came a-knocking at my door
> Skies were gray but they’re not gray anymore
> 
> Blue skies
> Smiling at me
> Nothing but blue skies
> Do I see
> 
> Bluebirds
> Singing a song
> Nothing but bluebirds
> All day long
> 
> Never saw the sun shining so bright
> Never saw things going so right
> Noticing the days hurrying by
> When you’re in love, my how they fly
> 
> Blue days
> All of them gone
> Nothing but blue skies
> From now on
> 
> [2]
> I should care if the wind blows east or west
> I should fret if the worst looks like the best
> I should mind if they say it can’t be true
> I should smile, that’s exactly what I do


  i wub dat song


----------



## morganj614

somdcrab said:
			
		

> i wub dat song



I like done by Willie Nelson


----------



## somdcrab

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I like done by Willie Nelson


me too


----------



## kwillia

somdcrab said:
			
		

> i wub dat song


Me too...


----------



## Agee

*For Jazz, some Ella*

Heaven, I’m in heaven
And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak
And I seem to find the happiness I seek
When we’re out together dancing cheek to cheek
Heaven, I’m in heaven
And the cares that hung around me through the week
Seem to vanish like a gambler’s lucky streak
When we’re out together dancing (swinging) cheek to cheek
Oh I love to climb a mountain
And reach the highest peak
But it doesn’t thrill (boot) me half as much
As dancing cheek to cheek
Oh I love to go out fishing
In a river or a creek
But I don’t enjoy it half as much
As dancing cheek to cheek
(come on and) dance with me
I want my arm(s) about you
That (those) charm(s) about you
Will carry me through...
(right up) to heaven, I’m in heaven
And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak
And I seem to find the happiness I seek
When we’re out together dancing, out together dancing (swinging)
Out together dancing cheek to cheek
Instrumental version


----------



## Agee

*The Boss for Kwillia*

Hey little girl is your daddy home
Did he go away and leave you all alone
I got a bad desire
I’m on fire

Tell me now baby is he good to you
Can he do to you the things that I do
I can take you higher
I’m on fire

Sometimes it’s like someone took a knife baby
Edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
Through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
And a freight train running through the
Middle of my head
Only you can cool my desire
I’m on fire


----------



## cattitude

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Willie Nelson


My favorite..well one of them...by Willie


In the twilight glow i see her
Blue eyes crying in the rain 
When we kissed goodbye and parted 
I knew we'd never meet again 

Love is like a dying ember 
And only memories remain 
And through the ages i'll remember 
Blue eyes crying in the rain.

Someday when we meet up yonder 
We'll stroll hand in hand again 
In the land that knows no parting
For blue eyes crying in the rain.


----------



## morganj614

cattitude said:
			
		

> My favorite..well one of them...by Willie
> 
> 
> Love is like a dying ember
> And only memories remain
> And through the ages i'll remember
> Blue eyes crying in the rain.
> 
> 
> For blue eyes crying in the rain.



One of my faves also. Can bring a tear to the eye depending on the hormonal mood.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey little girl is your daddy home
> Did he go away and leave you all alone
> I got a bad desire
> I’m on fire
> 
> Tell me now baby is he good to you
> Can he do to you the things that I do
> I can take you higher
> I’m on fire
> 
> Sometimes it’s like someone took a knife baby
> Edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
> Through the middle of my soul
> 
> At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
> And a freight train running through the
> Middle of my head
> Only you can cool my desire
> I’m on fire


:swoon: <img src="http://www.boomspeed.com/carolrobert/swoon.gif">


----------



## Agee

*Catt...*

*Could be a repeat, but...*

cat scratch fever / ted nugent

Well I don't know where they come from but they sure do come 
I hope they comin' for me 
And I don't know how they do it but they sure do it good 
I hope there doin' it for free 

They give me cat scratch fever 
Cat scratch fever 

well the first time that I got it I was just ten years old 
I got it from some kitty next door 
an I went to see the doctor and he gave me the cure 
I think I got it some more 

They give me cat scratch fever 
Cat scratch fever 
I got a bad scratch fever
The cat scratch fever
It's nothin dangerous
I feel no pain 
I've got the choo-choo train
You know you got it when you… you going insane 
It makes a grown man cry cry …oh won't you make my bed

well I make the pussy purr with the stroke of my hand 
They know they gettin' it from me 
They know just where to go when they need their lovin man 
They know I doin' it for free 

They give me cat scratch fever 
Cat scratch fever 
They gotta bad scratch fever
The cat scratch fever<!-- /active -->


----------



## morganj614

*I miss Harry Chapin*

All my life's a circle;
Sunrise and sundown;
Moon rolls thru the nighttime;
Till the daybreak comes around.

All my life's a circle;
But I can't tell you why;
Season's spinning round again;
The years keep rollin' by.

It seems like I've been here before;
I can't remember when;
But I have this funny feeling;
That we'll all be together again.
No straight lines make up my life;
And all my roads have bends;
There's no clear-cut beginnings;
And so far no dead-ends.

Chorus:
I found you a thousand times;
I guess you done the same;
But then we lose each other;
It's like a children's game;

As I find you here again;
A thought runs through my mind;
Our love is like a circle;
Let's go 'round one more time.

Chorus


----------



## Agee

*HC, This one always stood out*

It was raining hard in 'Frisco,
I needed one more fare to make my night.
A lady up ahead waved to flag me down,
She got in at the light.
Oh, where you going to, my lady blue,
It's a shame you ruined your gown in the rain.
She just looked out the window, and said
"Sixteen Parkside Lane".
Something about her was familiar
I could swear I'd seen her face before,
But she said, "I'm sure you're mistaken"
And she didn't say anything more.
It took a while, but she looked in the mirror,
And she glanced at the license for my name.
A smile seemed to come to her slowly,
It was a sad smile, just the same.
And she said, "How are you Harry?"
I said, "How are you Sue?
Through the too many miles
and the too little smiles
I still remember you."
It was somewhere in a fairy tale,
I used to take her home in my car.
We learned about love in the back of the Dodge,
The lesson hadn't gone too far.
You see, she was gonna be an actress,
And I was gonna learn to fly.
She took off to find the footlights,
And I took off to find the sky.
Oh, I've got something inside me,
To drive a princess blind.
There's a wild man, wizard,
He's hiding in me, illuminating my mind.
Oh, I've got something inside me,
Not what my life's about,
Cause I've been letting my outside tide me,
Over 'till my time, runs out.
Baby's so high that she's skying,
Yes she's flying, afraid to fall.
I'll tell you why baby's crying,
Cause she's dying, aren't we all.
There was not much more for us to talk about,
Whatever we had once was gone.
So I turned my cab into the driveway,
Past the gate and the fine trimmed lawns.
And she said we must get together,
But I knew it'd never be arranged.
And she handed me twenty dollars,
For a two fifty fare, she said
"Harry, keep the change."
Well another man might have been angry,
And another man might have been hurt,
But another man never would have let her go...
I stashed the bill in my shirt.
And she walked away in silence,
It's strange, how you never know,
But we'd both gotten what we'd asked for,
Such a long, long time ago.
You see, she was gonna be an actress
And I was gonna learn to fly.
She took off to find the footlights,
And I took off for the sky.
And here, she's acting happy,
Inside her handsome home.
And me, I'm flying in my taxi,
Taking tips, and getting stoned,
I go flying so high, when I'm stoned.


----------



## morganj614

*and...*

It was an early morning bar room,
And the place just opened up.
And the little man come in so fast and
Started at his cup.
And the broad who served the whisky
She was a big old friendly girl.
And she tried to fight her empty nights
By smilin' at the world.

And she said "Hey Bub, It's been awhile
Since you been around.
Where the hell you been hidin' ?
And why you look so down ?"

But the little man just sat there like he'd never heard a sound.

The waitress she gave out with a cough,
And acting not the least put off,
She spoke once again. 

She said, "I don't want to bother you,
Consider it's understood.
I know I'm not no beauty queen, 
But I sure can listen good." 

And the little man took his drink in his hand
And he raised it to his lips.
He took a couple of sips.
And he told the waitress this story. 

"I am the midnight watchman down at Miller's Tool and Die.
And I watch the metal rusting, and I watch the time go by.
A week ago at the diner I stopped to get a bite.
And this here lovely lady she sat two seats from my right.
And Lord, Lord, Lord she was alright.

"Well, she was so damned beautiful she could warm a winter's frost.
But she was long past lonely, and well nigh kinda lost.
Now I'm not much of a mover, or a pick-em-up easy guy,
But I decided to glide on over, and give her one good try.
And Lord, Lord, Lord she was worth a try.

"I was Tongued-tied like a school boy, and I stammered out some words.
But it did not seem to matter much, 'cause I don't think she heard.
She just looked clear on through me to a space back in my head.
And it shamed me into silence, as quietly she said,
'If you want me to come with you, then that's all right with me.
Cause I know I'm going nowhere, and anywhere's a better place to be.
Anywhere's a better place to be.'

"I drove her to my boarding house, and I took her up to my room.
And I went to turn on the only light to brighten up the gloom.
But she said, 'Please leave the light off, Oh I don't mind the dark.'
And as her clothes all tumbled 'round her, I could hear my heart.
The moonlight shown upon her as she lay back in my bed.
It was the kind of scene I only had imagined in my head.
I just could not believe it, to think that she was real.
And as I tried to tell her she said 'Shhh.. I know just how you feel.
And if you want to come here with me, then that's all right with me.
'Cause I've been oh so lonely, lovin' someone is a better way to be.
anywhere's a better way to be.' 

"The morning came so swiftly as I held her in my arms.
But she slept like a baby, snug and safe from harm.
I did not want to share her or dare to break the mood,
So before she woke I went out to buy us both some food. 

"I came back with my paper bag, to find that she was gone.
She'd left a six word letter saying 'It's time that I moved on.'" 

The waitress took her bar rag, and she wiped it across her eyes.
And as she spoke her voice came out as something like a sigh.
She said "I wish that I was beautiful, or that you were halfway blind.
And I wish I weren't so god-damned fat, I wish that you were mine.
And I wish that you'd come with me, when I leave for home.
For we both know all about loneliness, and livin' all alone." 

And the little man, 
Looked at the empty glass in his hand.
And he smiled a crooked grin,
He said, " I guess I'm out of gin.
And know we both have been so lonely.
And if you want me to come with you, then that's all right with me.
'Cause I know I'm goin' nowhere and anywhere's a better place to be."


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Heaven, I’m in heaven
> And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak
> And I seem to find the happiness I seek
> When we’re out together dancing cheek to cheek


Thanks.   

I wish I could have seen Ella in person.  *sigh*


----------



## kwillia

*More Hollies...*

If I could make a wish I think I'd pass
Can't think of anything I need
No cigarettes, no sleep, no light, no sound
Nothing to eat no books to read
Making love with you, has left me peaceful warm inside
What more could I ask
There's nothing left to be desired
Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you
Just to have you now
All I need is the air that I breathe you're all I want
Peace came upon me and it breathes in me
Don't sleep silent angel don't you sleep
Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you
Just to have you now
All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe you're all I want
Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe you're all I want
Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe you're all I want


----------



## kwillia

Another Hollies classic, but I admit I always thought it was John Fogharty...

Saturday night I was downtown, workin' for the FBI
Sittin' in a nest of bad men,
Whiskey bottles pilin' high.
A bootleggin' boozer on the west side,
Full o' people who were doin' wrong
A just about to call the DA-man,
When I heard this woman singin' a song...
A pair o' 45's made me open my eyes,
My temperature started to rise
* She was a long cool woman in a black dress,
Just a 5 - 9 beautiful tall
With just one look I was a bad mess,
Cause that long cool woman had it all.
S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y night ay yeah
I saw her head up to the table
Just a tall walkin' big black cat
A'Charlie said, "I hope that you're able boy."
Cause I'm tellin' you she knows where it's at.
Well suddenly we heard the sirens,
And everybody started to run.
Jumpin' outta doors and tables,
Well I heard someone shootin' a gun.
Well the DA was pumpin' my left hand,
And she was a-holdin' my right.
I said don't be scared, y'gonna be spared,
Well I gotta be forgivin'
If I wanna spend my livin' with
* Repeat
Missy was fine, she blew my mind,
I think about that woman all the time,
She was a long cool woman in a black dress...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Just to have you now
> All I need is air
> All I need is air
> All I need is air
> All I need is air
> All I need is air


:swoonX5:


----------



## morganj614

*I spent a week there one night...*

There's a full moon over Tulsa, 
I hope that it's shining on you. 
The nights are getting cold, 
In Cherokee County. 
There's a Blue Norther passing through. 
I remember green eyes and a ranchers daughter. 
But remember is all that I do. 
Losing you left a pretty good cowboy, 
With nothing to hold on to. 
Sundown came and I drove to town, 
And drank a drink or two. 
You're the reason God made Oklahoma, 
You're the reason God made Oklahoma. 
And I'm sure missing you, 
I'm sure missing you. 

Here the city lights out shine the moon 
I was just now thinking of you. 
Sometimes when the wind blows you can 
See the mountains, 
And all the way to Malibu. 
Everyone's a star here in L.A. County, 
You ought to see the things that they do 
All the cowboys down on the Sunset Strip 
Wish that they could be like you. 
The Santa Monica Freeway, 
Sometimes makes a country girl blue 
You're the reason God made Oklahoma, 
You're the reason God made Oklahoma. 
And I'm sure missing you. 

I work 10 hours on a John Deere tractor, 
Just thinking of you all day. 

I've got a calico cat and a 2 room flat, 
On a street in West L.A. 

You're the reason God made Oklahoma, 
You're the reason God made Oklahoma. 
And I'm sure missing you, 
I'm sure missing you.


----------



## virgovictoria

Sugar Ray - "Out the Window"

When it’s over
That’s the time I fall in love again
And when it’s over
That’s the time you’re in my heart again
And it never ends

All the things that I used to say
All the words that got in the way
All the things that I used to know
Have gone out the window
All the things that she used to bring
All the songs she used to sing
All the favorite tv shows
Have gone out the window

I’m missing you
I never knew how much she’d loved me
I’m missing you
I never knew how much you meant to me
I need you and when you go go go go
I know, it never ends, never ends

All the things that I used to say
All the words that got in the way
All the things that I used to know
Have gone out the window
All the things that she used to bring
All the songs she used to sing
All the favorite tv shows
Have gone out the window

When it’s over
Can I still come over
In the middle of the night
When it’s over
Is it really over
Or are you coming back this time, this time, this time

All the things that I used to say
All the words that got in the way
All the things that I used to know
Have gone out the window
All the things that she used to bring
All the songs she used to sing
All the favorite tv shows
Have gone out the window

All the things that I used to say
All the words that got in the way
All the things that I used to know
Have gone out the window
All the things that she used to bring
All the songs she used to sing
All the favorite tv shows
Have gone out the window


----------



## virgovictoria

Sugar Ray - "Fly"

What it is! all nice and easy slip of the curl
This is super cat and sugar ray riding through

Spread your love and fly, fly...

All around the world, statues crumble for me
Who knows how long I’ve loved you
Everywhere I go people stop and they see
Twenty-five years old, my mother, God rest her soul
(lord, have mercy)

I just wanna fly
(uh, where you, uh, where you want)
Put your arms around me, baby
Put your arms around me, baby
I just wanna fly
(where you want, where you try, uh, where you want)
Put your arms around me, baby...
(i, i, I w...w...would tell her, here, well
Spread your love and fly, oh, me, oh, my
Spread your love and fly, oh, me for i
Spread your love and fly, fly)

Dance a little stranger
Show me where you’ve been (say what? )
Love can make you hostage
Wanna do it again (word)
There’s no time to think
’bout the starting or the end (never)
We’ll find out, I’m told
My mother, she told me so,
(yeah, yeah, check it out)

I just wanna fly
(higher, higher, higher, high, high, high)
Put your arms around me, baby
Put your arms around me, baby
I just wanna fly
(like a birdie in the sky up so high)
Put your arms around me, baby
Put your arms around me, baby

I just want...
(grow your wing and fly)
...to fly
(uh, wh-... where you want)
(uh, wh-... where you want)

Love you, baby girl, love, and I’ll tell no lie
All the women all be lovin’
They want to come a me i, just like i
And the they wanna fly
Me have a lovely girl
I’m gonn’ tell her bye-bye and
Grow your wing and fly, oh, me, oh, my
Spread your love and fly, fly

It’s chickadee time on the borderline
Don’t tell a lie, won’t tell a lie, bye-bye
Bye-buh-buh-buh-bye, bye-buh-buh-buh-bye

All around the world, statues crumble for me
Who knows how long I’ve loved you (ain’t my thing)
Everyone I know has been so good to me (hey, hear that)
Twenty-five years old, my mother, God rest her soul
(lord, have mercy)

I just wanna fly
(like a birdie in the sky up so high)
Put your arms around me, baby
Put your arms around me, baby (all night long)
I just wanna fly
(higher, higher, higher, higher, high, high, high)
Put your arms around me, baby
Put your arms around me, baby

I just want...
(grow your wings and fly)
...to fly
(uh, wh-, uh... where you want
Try, uh, wh-...where you want)
I just want...
(spread your love and fly)...to fly
(uh, wh-uh... where you want
Try, uh, wh-...where you want)
Come on
(try, uh, when you, wh-uh, when you young, yeah)
Buzz

I just wanna fly
(like a birdie in the sky up so high)
Put your arms around me, baby
(high, high, high, high, higher than high)
Put your arms around me, baby
(don’t be shy, ’cause we all forget to fly)
I just wanna fly
(like a birdie in the sky up so high)

All around the world, statues crumble for me
(high, high, high, high, higher than...a kite
Spread your wing and fly, oh, me, oh, my)
I just wanna fly
(spread your wings and fly, give it up for i
Spread your wing and fly, oh, me, oh, my
Spread your wing and fly, because
Georgie porgie, pudding and pie


----------



## virgovictoria

Smash Mouth - "Walkin' on the Sun"

It ain’t no joke I’d like to buy the world a toke
And teach the world to sing in perfect harmony
And teach the world to snuff the fires and the liars
Hey I know it’s just a song but it’s spice for the recipe
This is a love attack I know it went out but it’s back
It’s just like any fad it retracts before impact
And just like fashion it’s a passion for the with it and hip
If you got the goods they’ll come and buy it just to stay in the clique

Chorus:

So don’t delay, act now supplies are running out
Allow, if your still alive, six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow there may be a tomorrow but if
The offer’s shun, you might as well be walkin’ on the sun

Twenty five years ago they spoke out and they broke out
Of recession and opression and together they toked
And they folked out with guitars around a bonfire
Just singin’ and clapin’ man what the hell happened
Some were spell bound some were hell bound
Some they fell down and some got back up and
Fought against the melt down
And their kids are hippie chicks all hypocrites
Because fashion is smashin’ the true meaning of it

Chorus:

It ain’t no joke when mamma’s hankercheif is soaked
With the tears because her baby’s life has been revoked
The bond is broke up so choke up and focus on the closeup
Mr. wizard can’t perform no God like hocus pocus
So don’t sit back kick back and watch the world get bushwacked
News at 10:00 your neighborhood is under attack
Put away the crack before the crack puts you away
You need to be there when your baby’s old enough to relate

Chorus:


----------



## virgovictoria

Soho - "Hippy Chick"

It’s hard to tell you how I feel without hurting you
So try to think about yourself the way that I see you
Your life revolves around a force of oppression
And I won’t deal with true blue devils of correction

Chorus:
Got no flowers for your gun, no hippy chick
Won’t make love to change your mind, no hippy chick
No hippy chick, no hip hip hip hip hip

Today we’ll sit here drinking coffee in your incident room
Tonight you’ll close the door and lock me in that bare bulb gloom
Love it ain’t something riding on a motorbike
And love, I stopped loving you since the miner’s strike

Chorus:
It’s hard
It’s hard
It’s hard
It’s hard
No hippy chick
No hip hip hip hip hip
No hippy chick
No hip hip hip hip hip
No hippy chick
No hip hip hip hip hip
No hippy chick


----------



## Agee

*VV, you a "Lit" fan, dig this tune*

Can we forget about the things I said when I was drunk?
I didn't mean to call you that
I can't remember what was said or what you threw at me
Please tell me, please tell me why

(CHORUS)
My car is in the front yard
And I'm sleeping with my clothes on
I came in through the window last night and you're gone...gone

It's no surprise to me I am my own worst enemy
'Cause every now and then I kick the living sh#t out of me
The smoke alarm is going off, and there's a cigarette
Still burning, please tell me why

(CHORUS)

Please tell me why

(CHORUS)

It's no surprise to me I am my own worst enemy
[Ahhh-ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo]
'Cause every now and then I kick the living sh*t out of me
[Ahhh-oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo]
Can we forget about the things I said when I was drunk?
[Ahhh-ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo]
I didn't mean to call you that
[Ahhh-oooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## virgovictoria

for Air!!  

I've resembled many a things many a moons ago in that song....


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> for Air!!
> 
> I've resembled many a things many a moons ago in that song....


You and dems really should go out for a  sometime soon...

j/k


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> You and dems really should go out for a  sometime soon...
> 
> j/k



:belowthebelt:  May make me pick back up!


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> :belowthebelt:  May make me pick back up!


Noooooo... wasn't intended to hit below the belt...  Sawry...


----------



## virgovictoria

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_7_2.gif' alt='Double Fisted Chugger' border=0></a>

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_7_3.gif' alt='Downing Shots' border=0></a>​<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_4_118.gif' alt='Bum' border=0></a>​


----------



## virgovictoria

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_7_2.gif' alt='Double Fisted Chugger' border=0></a>
> 
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_7_3.gif' alt='Downing Shots' border=0></a>​<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_4_118.gif' alt='Bum' border=0></a>​


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

>


You nut... now I remember why you are my favorite Virgo...


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :swoonX5:


So, I can keep my husband?


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> So, I can keep my husband?


I'd say yes, as long as he can pet your puppies.


----------



## vraiblonde

*My former theme song:*

I don't care about your karma.
I don't care about what's hip.
No space cadet's gonna tell me what to do.
I won't swim in your Jacuzzi.
You can't make me settle down.
I'd rather kick and jump and bite and scratch and scream until I'm blue.

I may as well be hyper,
As long as I'm still around.
'Cause I'll have lots of time to be laid back,
When I'm six feet under ground.

(chorus)
I'll be mellow when I'm dead.
I'll be mellow when I'm dead.
I'll be mellow when I'm dead.
When are you Cosmic cowboys
Gonna get it through your head.
I'll be mellow when I'm dead.
I'll be mellow when I'm dead.
I'll be mellow when I'm dead.

I can't stand the smell of incense.
I don't really like to jog.
No Joni Mitchell eight-tracks in my car. 
I hate anything organic.
Even health food makes me sick.
You won't catch me sipping Perrier down in some sushi bar.

I tell you, now's the time to go for
All the gusto you can grab.
You'll have plenty of time to be low-key
When you're laid out on the slab.

(chorus)

I don't want no part of that vegetarian scene.
I won't buy me a pair of designer jeans.
No redwood hot tub to my name.
I got all that I want, and if it's all the same to you,
I don't need a course in self-awareness
To find out who I am.
And I'd rather have a Big Mac or a Jumbo Jack
Than all the bean sprouts in Japan!

So don't ask me what I'm into.
I don't need to prove I'm cool.
I'll break your arm, if you ask me what's my sign.
I won't tell you where my head's at.
I don't need to see no shrink.
Psychosis may be in this year, but I'm really not that kind

And I'm in no hurry to be casual.
In fact I think I'll wait
Until I'm pushing up the daisies.
Like, wow, man, can you relate?

I'll be mellow when I'm dead,
I'll be mellow when I'm dead,
I'll be mellow when I'm dead.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I don't care about your karma.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> So, I can keep my husband?


Why wouldn't you keep him. Is he out of control?


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Is he out of control?



Only if he has to many cheez-its and lite.  :shrug:


----------



## AMP

Well, my time went so quickly 
I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five 
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy, 
God knows I was feelin' alive 
And now the sun's comin' up 
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks 

Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade 
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer 
Lord, don't you know the feelin's gettin' stronger 

Six in the morning, gave me no warnin' 
I had to be on my way 
Now the cars are all passin' me, 
Trucks are all flashin' me 
I'm headed home from your place 

And now the sun's comin' up 
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks 

Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade 
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer 
Lord, don't you know, the feelin's gettin' stronger 

Well, my time went so quickly 
I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five 
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy, 
God knows I was feelin' alive 
And now the sun's comin' up, yes it is 
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks 
Freeway cars and trucks, 
Ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks, 
Ridin' with Lady Luck 
Freeway cars and trucks 
Ridin' with Lady Luck...


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Only if he has to many cheez-its and lite. :shrug:


 

So, if I see him out and about.  I can buy him Cheez-its, or I can buy him Lite. But don't buy him Cheez-its and Lite.


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So, if I see him out and about.  I can buy him Cheez-its, or I can buy him Lite. But don't buy him Cheez-its and Lite.




Something like that.


----------



## kwillia

I sing this to my Maria when I tuck her in at bedtime most nights... 

I've got sunshine on a cloudy day. 
When it's cold outside I've got the month of May. 
I guess you'd say 
What can make me feel this way? 
My girl (my girl, my girl) 
Talkin' 'bout my girl (my girl). 

I've got so much honey the bees envy me. 
I've got a sweeter song than the birds in the trees. 
I guess you'd say 
What can make me feel this way? 
My girl (my girl, my girl) 
Talkin' 'bout my girl (my girl). 

Hey hey hey 
Hey hey hey 
Ooooh. 

I don't need no money, fortune, or fame. 
I've got all the riches baby one man can claim. 
I guess you'd say 
What can make me feel this way? 
My girl (my girl, my girl) 
Talkin' 'bout my girl (my girl). 

I've got sunshine on a cloudy day 
With my girl. 
I've even got the month of May 
With my girl


----------



## Agee

AMP said:
			
		

> Well, my time went so quickly
> I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five
> As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy,
> God knows I was feelin' alive
> And now the sun's comin' up
> I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
> Freeway cars and trucks


Great Song! Haven't heard that one in a while. I can sing it in my head, but the artist escapes me.

Pure Prarie League, Eagles, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band ?


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Searching for songs on iTunes may just rejuvinate this thread...
> 
> Tho this song isn't the same without the music...
> 
> The Staple Singers.... I'll Take You There


Rejuvinate this thread! Probably the longest running thread on the forums in quite some time. It still rocks!

BTW, love that song.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Searching for songs on iTunes may just rejuvinate this thread...
> 
> Tho this song isn't the same without the music...
> 
> The Staple Singers.... I'll Take You There



Okay...  First of all, missy.... :taptaptap:  this thread may have a lull or two, me being the biggest slacker, but it's growing just fine!

Second....  This song can move me without music ANY DAY~~~

And FINALLY --  AIN'T NOBODY CAN SING IT LIKE A WINANS!!


----------



## Kizzy

It is so tempting to post some cuss word rap song in this thread.  But, I'll get terminated along with the thread.


----------



## AMP

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Great Song! Haven't heard that one in a while. I can sing it in my head, but the artist escapes me.
> 
> Pure Prarie League, Eagles, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band ?



Eagles!

It is such a mournful tune, but I like it.


----------



## Agee

*The Drifters*

When this old world starts getting me down 
And people are just too much for me to face 
I climb way up to the top of the stairs 
And all my cares just drift right into space 
On the roof, it's peaceful as can be 
And there the world below can't bother me 
Let me tell you now 

When I come home feelin' tired and beat 
I go up where the air is fresh and sweet (up on the roof) 
I get away from the hustling crowd 
And all that rat-race noise down in the street (up on the roof) 
On the roof, the only place I know 
Where you just have to wish to make it so 
Let's go up on the roof (up on the roof) 


At night the stars put on a show for free 
And, darling, you can share it all with me 

I keep a-tellin' you 

Right smack dab in the middle of town 
I've found a paradise that's trouble proof (up on the roof) 
And if this world starts getting you down 
There's room enough for two 
Up on the roof (up on the roof) 
Up on the roo-oo-oof (up on the roof) 
Oh, come on, baby (up on the roof) 
Oh, come on, honey (up on the roof)


----------



## mAlice

When the sun beats down 
And burns the tar up on the roof 
And your shoes get so hot 
You wish your tired feet were fireproof 

Under the boardwalk 
Down by the sea 
On a blanket with my baby 
Is where I'll be 

(Under the boardwalk) Out of the sun 
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be having some fun 
(Under the boardwalk) People walking above 
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be making love 
(Under the boardwalk, boardwalk) 

From the park you'll hear 
The happy sound of a carousel 
You can almost taste the hot dogs 
And french fries they sell 

Under the boardwalk 
Down by the sea, yeah 
On a blanket with my baby 
Is where I'll be 

(Under the boardwalk) Out of the sun 
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be having some fun 
(Under the boardwalk) People walking above 
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be making love 
(Under the boardwalk, boardwalk) 

Oh, under the boardwalk 
Down by the sea 
On a blanket with my baby 
Is where I'll be 

(Under the boardwalk) Out of the sun 
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be having some fun 
(Under the boardwalk) People walking above 
(Under the boardwalk) We'll be falling in love 
(Under the boardwalk, boardwalk)


----------



## Agee

Kizzy said:
			
		

> It is so tempting to post some cuss word rap song in this thread. But, I'll get terminated along with the thread.


Come on Kizzy, live on the edge. I'll go first.

Come on Baby *&*^%%&^%#^#^&&*)(_
Love to ****(*&(*^(^*&%*%^%^%
And ^%*&)(&)()*_&^%&^$%##@@#@@#
Then, $$$$###^&****)()()()(
And when I through, bump it one more time &&&*^%^%(*****(89*((**89


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> When the sun beats down
> And burns the tar up on the roof
> And your shoes get so hot
> You wish your tired feet were fireproof


Classic!


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> I sing this to my Maria


My Maria don't you know I've come a long, long way
I been longin' to see her
When she's around she takes my blues away
Sweet Maria the sunlight surely hurts my eyes
I'm a lonely dreamer on a highway in the skies

Maria, Maria I love you

My Maria there were some blue and sorrow times
Just my thoughts about you bring back my piece of mind
Gypsy lady you're a mircle work for me
You set my soul free like a ship sailing on the sea
She is the sunlight when skies are grey
She treats me so right lady take me away

My Maria
Maria I love you
My Maria
Maria I love you

My Maria
Maria I love you


----------



## Kizzy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Come on Kizzy, live on the edge. I'll go first.
> 
> Come on Baby *&*^%%&^%#^#^&&*)(_
> Love to ****(*&(*^(^*&%*%^%^%
> And ^%*&)(&)()*_&^%&^$%##@@#@@#
> Then, $$$$###^&****)()()()(
> And when I through, bump it one more time &&&*^%^%(*****(89*((**89




  fricken cuss word filter.


----------



## Kizzy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Classic!




Yep, cannot help but sing along either.


----------



## cattitude

We skipped the light fandango
 And turned cartwheels across the floor
 I was feeling kind of seasick
 But the crowd called out for more
 The room was humming harder
 As the ceiling flew away
 When we called out for another drink
 The waiter brought a tray

 And so it was that later
 As the miller told his tale
 That her face at first just ghostly
 Turned a whiter shade of pale

 She said "There is no reason,
 And the truth is plain to see"
 But I wandered through my playing cards
 And would not let her be
 One of sixteen vestal virgins
 Who were leaving for the coast
 And although my eyes were open
 They might just as well have been closed

 And so it was that later
 As the miller told his tale
 That her face at first just ghostly
 Turned a whiter shade of pale


----------



## cattitude

Oh, the shark, has pretty teeth, dear
 and he shows them pearly white
 Just a jackknife has MacHeath, babe
 and he keeps it, out of sight
 When that shark bites with his teeth, dear
 scarlet billows start to spread
 Just a gloved hand, has MacHeath, babe
 and he never shows a single drop of red 

    On the sidewalk
 Sunday morning, commin' down
 lies a body oozin' life
 Someone's sneakin' 'round the corner
 could that someone be Mack the Knife? 

    There's a tugboat
 down by the river
 with a cement bag, hangin' down
 Oh, the cement's just for weight, dear
 five'll get ya ten old Macky's back in town 

    Ole Louie Miller disappeared, babe
 after he withdrew all his cash
 Now MacHeath spends like a sailor
 could it be our boy's
 done somethin' rash? 

    There's Jenny Diver, and Sukey Tawdry
 Miss Lotte Lenya, and ole Lucy Brown
 Oh, the line forms on the right, babe
 now that Macky's back in town 

    I said that line forms on the right, babe
 now that Macky's back in town.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I said that line forms on the right, babe
> now that Macky's back in town.


LOVE this song.


----------



## jazz lady

*On my ride home tonight, cruising with the top down...ahhh...*

Baby, when I think about you
I think about love
Darlin’, don’t live without you
And your love
If I had those golden dreams
Of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the heaven
’till I’m dyin’ on the way

Feel like makin’
Feel like makin’ love
Feel like makin’ love to you

Baby, if I think about you
I think about love
Darlin’ if I live without you
I live without love
If I had the sun and moon
I would give you both night and day
Of satisfyn’

Feel like makin’
Feel like makin’love
Feel like makin love to you

And if I had those golden dreams
Of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the heaven
’til I’m dyin’ on the way

Feel like makin’ love
Feel like makin’ love
(repeat many times)
Feel like makin’ love to you


----------



## jazz lady

*a little e w & f*

Melodies without a sound kissing you
Million miles up off the ground it’s what you do..
Don’t need no one to rescue me you feel so good
Nothing sends me there the way that you could

Cruising on a journey to your heart
Cruising every secret little part

When you’re making love with me

I want to be lost in your love night and day
And let the sight of every star light the way

Cruising on a journey to your heart
Cruising every secret little part
Cruising to eternal mysteries
Cruising when you’re making love to me

Making love with me
Rockets are blasting off
Time is set free
The way

You’re making love to me

Cruising on a journey to your heart
Cruising every secret little part
Cruising to eternal mysteries
Cruising when you’re making love to me


----------



## mAlice

It's the Time Of the Season.
When love runs high.
And this time, give it to me easy.
And let me try with pleasured hands.

To take you in the sun to (promised lands).
To show you every one. It's the time of
the season for loving.

What's your name? Who's your daddy?
(He rich) Is he rich like me.
Has he taken, any time.
(To show) To show you what you need to live.

Tell it to me slowly (tell me what).
I really want to know. It's the time of
the season for loving.


----------



## Danzig

What you get and what you see
Things that don’t come easily
Feeling happy in my vein
Icicles within my brain
(cocain)

Something blowing in my head
Winter’s ice, it soon will spread
Death would freeze my very soul
Makes me happy, makes me cold

My eyes are blind but I can see
The snowflakes glisten on the tree
The sun no longer sets me free
I feel there’s no place freezing me

Let the winter sun shine on
Let me feel the frost of dawn
Fill my dreams with flakes of snow
Soon I’ll feel the chilling glow

Don’t you think I know what I’m doing
Don’t tell me that it’s doing me wrong
You’re the one who’s really a loser
This is where I feel I belong

Crystal world with winter flowers
Turns my day to frozen hours
Lying snowblind in the sun
Will my ice age ever come?


----------



## mAlice

Break it to me gently, let me down the easy way 
Make me feel you that you still love me if it's just,  
If it's just for one more day 
Break it to me gently so my tears, my tears won't fall too fast 
If you must go, then go slowly, let me love you 'till the last 

The love we've shared for oh so long, is such a big part of me 
If you must take your love away, take it gradually, oh ooh 

Break it, break it to me gently, give me time,  
Oh give me a little time to ease the pain 
Love me just a little longer,'cause I'll never, ever love again 

'cause I'll never love again


----------



## Agee

*Somewhere in this thread...*

are the lyrics of Iron Man...more Black

Generals gathered in their masses
Just like witches at black masses
Evil minds that plot destruction
Sorcerers of death’s construction
In the fields the bodies burning
As the war machine keeps turning
Death and hatred to mankind
Poisoning their brainwashed minds, oh lord yeah!

Politicians hide themselves away
They only started the war
Why should they go out to fight? 
They leave that role to the poor

Time will tell on their power minds
Making war just for fun
Treating people just like pawns in chess
Wait ’till their judgement day comes, yeah!

Now in darkness, world stops turning
As the war machine keeps burning
No more war pigs of the power
Hand of God has sturck the hour
Day of judgement, God is calling
On their knees, the war pigs crawling
Begging mercy for their sins
Satan, laughing, spreads his wings
All right now!


----------



## Danzig

Misty morning
Clouds in the sky
Without warning
A wizard walks by
Casting his shadow
Weaving his spell
Flowing clothes
Tinkling bell

Never talking
Just keeps walking
Spreading his magic

Evil power disappears
Demons worry when the wizard is near
He turns tears into joy
Everyone's happy when the wizard walks by

Never talking
Just keeps walking
Spreading his magic

Sun is shining
Clouds have gone by
All the people 
Give a happy sigh
He has passed by
Giving his sign
Left all the people
Feeling so fine

Never talking
Just keeps walking
Spreading his magic


----------



## jazz lady

*a little Nancy Wilson...*

You're so late getting home from the office, 
Did you miss your train? 
Where you caught in the rain? 
No, don't bother to explain. 
Can I fix you a quick martini? 
As a matter of fact 
I'll have one with you, 
For to tell you the truth 
I've had quite a day too!

Guess who I saw today, my dear! 
I went in town to shop around 
for something new, 
and thought I'd stop and have a bite 
when I was through.
I looked around for someplace near, 
and it occurred to me 
where I had parked the car, 
Tehre is a most attractive French cafe 
and bar.
It really wasn't very far. 

The waiter showed me to a dark, 
secluded corner, 
And when my eyes became accustomed 
to the gloom, 
I saw two people at the bar 
who were so much in love, 
that even I could spot it clear 
across the room.

Guess who I saw today, my dear! 
I've never been so shocked before. 
I headed blindly for the door.
They didn't see me passing through, 
Guess who I saw today?
Guess who I saw today?
Guess who I saw today? 
I saw you!


----------



## Danzig

This is playing on my DVD now.

The neon lights are shining on me again
I walk the lonely streets in search of a friend
I need a lady to help me to get through the night, through the night
If I could find one then everything would be alright

The sleepy city is dreaming the night time away
Out on the street I watch tomorrow becoming today
I see a man, he's got take away women for sale, yes for sale
Guess that's the answer, 'cause take away women don't fail

Oh dirty women, they don't mess around
Oh dirty women, they don't mess around
You've got me coming, You've got me going around
Oh dirty women, they don't mess around

Walking the streets I wonder will it ever happen
Gotta be good 'cause then everything will be OK
If I could score tonight then I will end up happy

A woman for sale is gonna help me save my day...


----------



## mAlice

They made up their minds
And they started packing
They left before the sun came up that day
An exit to eternal summer slacking
But where were they going
Without ever knowing the way?
They drank up the wine
And they got to talking
They now had more important things to sayAnd when the car broke down
They started walking
Where were they going without ever knowing the way?

Anyone could see
The road that they walk on is paved in gold
And it's always summer, they'll never get cold
They'll never get hungry
They'll never get old and gray
You can see their shadows
Wandering off somewhere
They won't make it home
But they really don't care
They wanted the highway
They're happy there today , today

The children woke up
And they couldn't find 'em
They Left before the sun came up that day
They just drove off
And left it all behind 'em
But where were they going without ever knowing the way?


----------



## Agee

*Deep Purple*

Nobody gonna take my car
I’m gonna race it to the ground
Nobody gonna beat my car
It’s gonna break the speed of sound
Oooh it’s a killing machine
It’s got everything
Like a driving power big fat tyres
And everything

I love it and I need it
I bleed it yeah it’s a wild hurricane
Alright hold tight
I’m a highway star

Nobody gonna take my girl
I’m gonna keep her to the end
Nobody gonna have my girl
She stays close on every bend
Oooh she’s a killing machine
She’s got everything
Like a moving mouth body control
And everything

I love her I need her
I seed her
Yeah she turns me on
Alright hold on tight
I’m a highway star

Nobody gonna take my head
I got speed inside my brain
Nobody gonna steal my head
Now that I’m on the road again
Oooh I’m in heaven again I’ve got everything
Like a moving ground an open road
And everything

I love it and I need it
I seed it
Eight cylinders all mine
Alright hold on tight
I’m a highway star

Nobody gonna take my car
I’m gonna race it to the ground
Nobody gonna beat my car
It’s gonna break the speed of sound
Oooh it’s a killing machine
It’s got everything
Like a driving power big
Fat tyres and everything

I love it and I need it
I bleed it
Yeah it’s a wild hurricane
Alright hold on tight
I’m a highway star
I’m a highway star
I’m a highway star


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> They made up their minds
> And they started packing


I've heard this song is based on a true story?


----------



## Agee

*More DP*

We had a lot of luck on venus
We always had a ball on mars
Meeting all the groovey people
We’ve rocked the milky way so far
We danced around with borealice
We’re space truckin’ round the the stars
Come on let’s go space truckin’

Remember when we did the moonshot
And pony trekker led the way
We’d move to the canaveral moonstop
And everynaut would dance and sway
We got music in our solar system
We’re space truckin’ round the stars
Come on let’s go space truckin’

The fireball that we rode was moving
But now we’ve got a new machine
Yeah yeah yeah yeah the freaks said
Man those cats can really swing
They got music in their solar system
They’ve rocked around the milky way
They dance around the borealice
They’re space truckin’ everyday
Come on


----------



## jazz lady

*some Diana Krall*

Saw her perform this at Merriweather last year  


Peel me a grape, crush me some ice
Skin me a peach, save the fuzz for my pillow
Talk to me nice, talk to me nice
You've got to wine and dine me

Don't try to fool me bejewel me
Either amuse me or lose me
I'm getting hungry, peel me a grape

Pop me a cork, french me a fry
Crack me a nut, bring a bowl full of bon-bons
Chill me some wine, keep standing by
Just entertain me, champagne me
Show me you love me, kid glove me
Best way to cheer me, cashmere me
I'm getting hungry, peel me grape

Here's how to be an agreeable chap
Love me and leave me in luxury's lap
Hop when I holler, skip when I snap
When I say, "do it," jump to it

Send out for scotch, call me a cab
Cut me a rose, make my tea with the petals
Just hang around, pick up the tab
Never out think me, just mink me
Polar bear rug me, don't bug me
New Thunderbird me, you heard me
I'm getting hungry, peel me a grape


----------



## Danzig

some obscure Bill Ward

My name it means nothing
my fortune is less
My future is shrouded in dark wilderness
Sunshine is far away, clouds linger on
Everything I posessed - Now they are gone

Oh where can I go to and what can I do?
Nothing can please me only thoughts are of you
You just laughed when I begged you to stay
I've not stopped crying since you went away

The world is a lonely place - you're on your own
Guess I will go home - sit down and moan.
Crying and thinking is all that I do
Memories I have remind me of you


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Saw her perform this at Merriweather last year
> 
> Pop me a cork, french me a fry
> Crack me a nut, bring a bowl full of bon-bons
> Chill me some wine, keep standing by


Thanks Jazz.
 I've found my new siggy line!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Thanks Jazz.
> I've found my new siggy line!


  You're welcome.  It's one of my favorites.  Nancy Wilson also sang that song a few years ago when I saw her perform with Ramsey Lewis.


----------



## Agee

*Burn, DP*

The sky is red, I don’t understand,
Past midnight I still see the land.
People are sayin’ the woman is damned,
She makes you burn with a wave of her hand.
The city’s a blaze, the town’s on fire.
The woman’s flames are reaching higher.
We were fools, we called her liar.
All I hear is burn!

I didn’t believe she was devil’s sperm.
She said, curse you all, you’ll never learn!
When I leave there’s no return.
The people laughed till she said, burn!
Warning came, no one cared.
Earth was shakin’, we stood and stared.
When it came no one was spared.
Still I hear burn!

You know we had no time,
We could not even try.
You know we had no time.

You know we had no time,
We could not even try.
You know we had no time.

The sky is red, I don’t understand,
Past midnight I still see the land.
People are sayin’ the woman is damned,
She makes you burn with a wave of her hand.
Warning came, no one cared.
Earth was shakin, we stood and stared.
When it came no one was spared.
Still I hear burn!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> The sky is red, I don’t understand,
> Past midnight I still see the land.


  I haven't listened to DP in a looooong time.


----------



## jazz lady

*One from Randy Crawford...*

I guess the end is near
The reasons now are clear
Still it seems strange somehow to fall in love
Only to find that love is not enough

Like a cigarette in the rain
A single drop would stop the flame
We were lovers, but we were never friends
I should known that it won't end
When the first dawn came
Like a cigarette in the rain

What a cruel twist of fate
To watch our love turn to hate
All of the arguments, the needless fights
Nothing in common, but our sleepless nights

Like a cigarette in the rain
A single drop would stop the flame
We were lovers, but we were never friends
I should known that it won't end
When the first dawn came
Like a cigarette in the rain

Heard the thunder miles away
Didn't think that it work out this way
The storm and it rained all night
Washed away your love before the morning light

Like a cigarette in the rain
A single drop would stop the flame
We were lovers, but we were never, never friends
I should known that it won't end
When the first dawn came
Like a cigarette in the rain

Like a cigarette in the rain<!-- /active -->


----------



## RoseRed

Ave maria
Maiden mild!
Oh, listen to a maiden’s prayer
For thou canst hear amid the wild
’tis thou, ’tis thou canst save amid dispair
We slumber safely till the morrow
Though we’ve by man outcast reviled
Oh, maiden, see a maiden’s sorrow
Oh, mother, hear a suppliant child!
Ave maria
Ave maria, gratia plena
Maria, gratia plena
Maria, gratia plena
Ave, ave dominus
Dominus tecum
The murky cavern’s air so heavy
Shall breathe of balm if thou hast smiled
Oh, maiden, hear a maiden pleadin’
Oh, mother, hear a suppliant child
Ave maria
Ave maria


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> maria


Ave maria, gratia plena
Maria, gratia plena
Maria, gratia plena
Ave, ave dominus
Dominus tecum

curious about this part of the song.

translation?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ave maria, gratia plena
> Maria, gratia plena
> Maria, gratia plena
> Ave, ave dominus
> Dominus tecum
> 
> curious about this part of the song.
> 
> translation?


Hail Maria
Full of grace
Maria, full of grace
Maria, full of grace
Hail, Hail Lord
The Lord is with thee

Oops - forgot the link in case you don't want to take my word for it.  

http://www.xs4all.nl/~josvg/cits/sb/sb1101.html


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hail Maria
> Full of grace
> Maria, full of grace
> Maria, full of grace
> Hail, Hail Lord
> The Lord is with thee


TY Jazz


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I've heard this song is based on a true story?




I hadn't heard that.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Posted Diana Krull early in this thread... nice to see her again...*

But, had Blues Traveler in me ol' noggin this mornin...

"Hook"

It doesn’t matter what I say
So long as I sing with inflection
That makes you feel that I’ll convey
Some inner truth of vast reflection
But I’ve said nothing so far
And I can keep it up for as long as it takes
And it don’t matter who you are
If I’m doing my job then it’s your resolve that breaks

Because the hook brings you back
I ain’t tellin’ you no lie
The hook brings you back
On that you can rely

There is something amiss
I am being insincere
In fact I don’t mean any of this
Still my confession draws you near
To confuse the issue I refer
To familiar heroes from long ago
No matter how much peter loved her
What made the pan refuse to grow

Was that the hook brings you back
I ain’t tellin’ you no lie
The hook brings you back
On that you can rely

Suck it in suck it in suck it in
If you’re rin tin tin or anne boleyn
Make a desperate move or else you’ll win
And then begin
To see
What you’re doing to me this mtv is not for free
It’s so pc it’s killing me
So desperately I sing to thee
Of love
Sure but also rage and hate and pain and fear of self
And I can’t keep these feelings on the shelf
I’ve tried well no in fact I lied
Could be financial suicide but I’ve got too much pride inside
To hide or slide
I’ll do as I’ll decide and let it ride until I’ve died
And only then shall I abide this tide
Of catchy little tunes
Of hip three minute ditties
I wanna bust all your balloons
I wanna burn all of your cities
To the ground I’ve found
I will not mess around
Unless I play then hey
I will go on all day hear what I say
I have a prayer to pray
That’s really all this was
And when I’m feeling stuck and need a buck
I don’t rely on luck because...

The hook brings you back
I ain’t tellin’ you no lie
The hook...
On that you can rely


----------



## virgovictoria

BT - "But Anyway"

I lied and told her I loved her,
She didn’t care, but anyway
I told her we’d still be friends,
And she didn’t care, but anyway
I tried last week for to call her,
She wasn’t home, but anyway
I think I’ll spend my life alone,
I really don’t care right now, but anyway

It’s a state of affairs and a state of emotions
The kind of thing that you must understand
I tell you one thing; you tell me another
We walk away, maybe then shake hands

I’m quitting cigarette smoking
It’s bad for me, but anyway
I don’t think the tv was joking
When it told me this, but anyway
The newsman said not to sit on strange toilet seats
It’s my life he’s trying to save, but anyway
I found out that I’ve got eye cancer
Too many television waves, but anyway

It’s a state of affairs and a state of emotions
The kind of thing that you must understand
I tell you one thing; you tell me another
We walk away, maybe then shake hands

Some day an answer will find us
Quite a long shot, but anyway
I think the past, the past is behind us
Be real confusing if not, but anyway
I put all my hope in tomorrow
It’s gonna be great, I can tell but anyway
I see a new, a new day a dawning
I like to sleep late, oh well, but anyway

It’s a state of affairs and a state of emotions
The kind of thing that you must understand
I tell you one thing; you tell me another
We walk away, maybe then shake hands


----------



## virgovictoria

Norah Jones - "Sunrise"

Sunrise, sunrise
Looks like mornin' in your eyes
But the clocks held 9:15 for hours
Sunrise, sunrise
Couldn't tempt us if it tried
'Cause the afternoon's already come and gone

And I said hoo...
To you

Surprise, surprise
Couldn't find it in your eyes
But I'm sure it's written all over my face
Surprise, surprise
Never something I could hide
When I see we made it through another day

And I said hoo...
To you

Now good night
Throw its cover down
On me again
Ooh and if I'm right
It's the only way
To bring me back

Hoo...
To you
Hoo...


----------



## morganj614

Pepper"

Marky got with Sharon
And Sharon got Sharice
She was sharing Sharon's outlook
On the topic of disease
Mikey had a facial scar
And Bobby was a racist
They were all in love with dyin'
They were doing it in Texas
Tommy played piano
Like a kid out in the rain
Then he lost his leg in Dallas
He was dancing with a train
They were all in love with dyin'
They were drinking from a fountain
That was pouring like an avalanche
Coming down the mountain
I don't mind the sun sometimes
The images it shows
I can taste you on my lips
And smell you in my clothes
Cinnamon and sugary
And softly spoken lies
You never know just how you look
Through other people's eyes
Some will die in hot pursuit
In fiery auto crashes
Some will die in hot pursuit
While sifting through my ashes
Some will fall in love with life
And drink it from a fountain
That is pouring like an avalanche
Coming down the mountain

[Chorus]

Another Mikey took a knife
While arguing in traffic
Flipper died a natural death
He caught a nasty virus
Then there was the ever-present
Football player rapist
They were all in love with dyin'
They were doing it in Texas
Polly caught a bullet
But it only hit his leg
Well it should have been a better shot
And got him in the head
They were all in love with dyin'
They were drinking from a fountain
That was pouring like an avalanche
Coming down the mountain

[Chorus]


----------



## virgovictoria

Ray Charles - "Night Time is the Right Time"

You know the night time, darling
(night and day)
Is the right time
(night and day)
To be
(night and day)
With the one you love, now
(night and day)
Say now oh baby
(night and day)
When I come home baby, now
(night and day)
I wanna be with the one I love, now
(night and day)
You know what I'm thinking of
(night and day)
I know the night time
(night and day, oh)
Whoa, is the right time
(night and day, oh)
To be with the one you love, now
(night and day)
I said to be with the one you love
(night and day)
You know my mother, now
(night and day)
Had to die, now
(night and day)
Umm, and my father
(night and day)
Well he broke down and cry
(night and day)
Whoah! whoa baby
(night and day)
When I come home baby now
(night and day)
I want you to hold my hand
(night and day)
Yeah, tight as you can
(night and day)
I know the night time
(night and day, oh)
Whoah is the right time
(night and day, oh)
To be with the one you love
(night and day)
You know what I'm thinking of
(night and day)
Whoah! sing your song, Margie
Baby
(night and day)
Baby
(night and day)
Baby
(night and day)
Oh, Baby
(night and day)
Do I love you?
(night and day)
No one above you
(night and day)
Hold me tight
(night and day)
And make everything all right
(night and day)
Because the night time
(night and day)
Oh, is the right time
(night and day)
To be with the one you love now
(night and day)
Oh yeah
(night and day)
Tease me
(night and day)
Squeeze me
(night and day)
Leave me
(night and day)
Ah, don't leave me
(night and day)
Lawdy baby
(night and day)
Take my hand, now
(night and day)
I don't need
(night and day)
No other man
(night and day)
Because the night time
(night and day)
Ow, is the right time
(night and day)
To be with the one you love
(night and day)
Oh yeah
(night and day)
I said baby
(night and day)
Baby
(night and day)
Baby
(night and day)
Baby
(night and day)
Whoah! baby now
(night and day)
Oh come on baby
(night and day)
You know I want you by my side
(night and day)
I want you to keep
(night and day)
Oh keep me satisfied
(night and day)
I know the night time
(night and day)
Everyday is the right time
(night and day)
Yeah to be with the one you love now
(night and day)
Well you know it's all right


----------



## virgovictoria

Ray Charles featuring Bonnie Raitt - "Do I Ever Cross Your Mind"

Oh, sometimes I go walking through fields where we walked
Long ago in the sweet used to be
And the flowers still grow, but they don't smell as sweet
As they did when you picked them for me

And when I think of you and the love we once knew
How I wish we could go back in time
Do you ever think back on old memories like that
Or do I ever cross your mind

Do you ever wake up lonely in the middle of the night
Because you miss me, do you darling
Oh, and do your memories ever take
You back into another place in time
And do you ever miss the feelings
And the love we shared when you were with me, tell me darling
Or do I ever cross your mind

Oh, how often I wish that again I could kiss
Your sweet lips like I did long ago
And how often I long for those two loving arms
That once held me so gentle and close

And when I think of you and the love we once knew
How I wish we could go back in time
Do you ever think back on old memories like that
Or do I ever cross your mind


----------



## virgovictoria

Eric Clapton - "Change the World"

If I could reach the stars,
Pull one down for you,
Shine it on your heart
So you could see the truth:
That this love I have inside
Is everything it seems.
But for now I find
It's only in my dreams.

If I could change the world,
I would be the sunlight in your universe.
You would think my love was really something good,
Baby if I could change the world.

And if I could be king,
Even for a day,
I'd take you as my queen;
I'd have it no other way.
And our love would rule
This kingdom we had made.
Till then I'd be a fool,
Wishing for the day...

That I can change the world,
I would be the sunlight in your universe.
You would think my love was really something good,
Baby if I could change the world.
Baby if I could change the world.

If I could change the world,
I would be the sunlight in your universe.
You would think my love was really something good,
Baby if I could change the world.
Baby if I could change the world.
Baby if I could change the world.


----------



## virgovictoria

Sheryl Crow - "Strong Enough"

God, I feel like hell tonight
Tears of rage I cannot fight
I'd be the last to help you understand
Are you strong enough to be my man?

Nothing's true and nothing's right
So let me be alone tonight
Cause you can't change the way I am
Are you strong enough to be my man?

Lie to me
I promise I'll believe
Lie to me
But please don't leave

I have a face I cannot show
I make the rules up as I go
It's try and love me if you can
Are you strong enough to be my man?

When I've shown you that I just don't care
When I'm throwing punches in the air
When I'm broken down and I can't stand
Will you be MAN ENOUGH to be my man?

Lie to me
I promise I'll believe
Lie to me
But please don't leave


----------



## virgovictoria

Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - "Blue on Black"

Night falls, I'm alone
Skin chilled to the bone
You... turned and you ran
Slipped right from my hands

Blue on black
Tears on a river
Push on and shove
Don't mean much
Joker on Jack
Match on a fire
Cold on ice
As a deadman's touch
Whisper on a scream
Doesn't mean a thing
Won't bring you back
Blue on black

Blind, now I see
Truth lies, and in between
Wrongs can't be undone
Slipped from the tip of your tongue

Blue on black
Tears on a river
Push on and shove
Don't mean much
Joker on Jack
Match on a fire
Cold on ice
As a deadman's touch
Whisper on a scream
Doesn't mean a thing
Won't bring you back
Blue on black
Blue... on... black...


----------



## morganj614

*Red Hill Mining Town*

From Father to Son the blood runs thin
See faces frozen still against the wind
The seam is split, the coal face cracked
The lines are long, there's no going back
Through hands of steel and a heart of stone
Our labor day has come and gone

And you leave us holding on
In Red Hill Town, see the lights go down on
I'm hanging on
You're all that's left to hold on to
I'm still waiting
I'm hanging on
You're all that's left to hold on to

The glass is cut, the bottle run dry
Our love runs cold in the caverns of the night
We're wounded by fear, injured in doubt
I can lose myself, you I can't live without

Yeah, you keep me holding on
In Red Hill Town, see the lights go down on
I'm hanging on
You're all that's left to hold on to
I'm still waiting
I'm hanging on
You're all that's left to hold on to
On to

We scorch the earth, set fire to the sky
Stoop so low to reach so high
A link is lost, the chain undone
We wait all day for the night to come
And it comes like a hunter child

I'm hanging on
You're all that's left to hold on to
I'm still waiting
I'm hanging on
You're all that's left to hold on to
Love slowly stripped away
Love has seen its better day
Hanging on
The lights go out on Red Hill
The lights go down on Red Hill
The lights go down on Red Hill Town
The lights go down on Red Hill


----------



## virgovictoria

*Any Bocelli Fans?*

"Per Amore (For Love)"

Io conosco la tua strada,
ogni passo che farai,
le tue ansie chiuse e i vuoti,
sassi che allontanerai
senza mai pensare che
come roccia io ritorno in te…
Io conosco i tuoi respiri,
tutto quello che non vuoi.
Lo sai bene che non vivi,
riconoscerlo non puoi.
E sarebbe come se
questo cielo in flamme
ricadesse in me,
come scena su un attore…

Per amore,
hai mai fatto niente
solo per amore,
hai sfidato il vento e
urlato mai,
diviso il cuore stesso,
pagato e riscommesso,
dietro questa mania
che resta solo mia?

Per amore,
hai mai corso senza fiato
per amore,
perso e ricominciato?
E devi dirlo adesso
quanto di te ci hai messo,

quanto hai creduto tu
in questa bugia.
E sarebbe come se
questo fiume in piena
risalisse a me,
come china al suo pittore.

Per amore,
hai mai speso tutto quanto,
la ragione,
il tuo orgoglio fino al pianto?
Lo sai stasera resto,
non ho nessun pretesto,
soltanto una mania
che resta forte e mia
dentro quest’anima che
strappi via.
E te lo dico adesso,
sincero con me stesso,
quanto mi costa non saperti mia.
E sarebbe come se
tutto questo mare
annegasse in me.


----------



## mAlice

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> "Per Amore (For Love)"




 

Did you watch the MPT special?


----------



## mAlice

These arms of mine
They are lonely
Lonely and feeling blue 
These arms of mine 
They are yearning 
Yearning from wanting you 

And if you
Would let them
Hold you Oh how grateful I will be 

These arms of mine 
They are burning 
Burning from wanting you 
These arms of mine 
They are wanting 
Wanting to hold you 

And if you 
Would let them hold you
Ohh how grateful I will be 

Come on, come on baby
Just be my little woman [yeah]
Just be my lover I need somdbody, 
[Somebody] To treat me right 
[Ohh] I need your warm loving arms to hold me tight 
And I need you tender lips too 
Hold me, hold me


----------



## virgovictoria

elaine said:
			
		

> Did you watch the MPT special?



No, I didn't :sad:...  When was the broadcast?


----------



## mAlice

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> No, I didn't :sad:...  When was the broadcast?



Couple of weeks ago...during their annual fund raiser.


----------



## cattitude

*Just for K Jo*

There's a (moon out tonight) whoa-oh-oh ooh 
Let's go strollin' 
There's a (girl in my heart) whoa-oh-oh ooh 
Whose heart I've stolen 
There's a moon out tonight (whoa-oh-oh ooh) 
Let's go strollin' through the park (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh) 

There's a (glow in my heart) whoa-oh-oh ooh 
I never felt before 
There's a (girl at my side) whoa-oh-oh ooh 
That I adore 
There's a glow in my heart I never felt before (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh) 

Oh darlin' 
Where have you been? 
I've been longin' for you all my life 

Whoa-uh-oh baby I never felt this way before 
I guess it's because there's a moon out tonight 

There's a (glow in my heart) whoa-oh-oh ooh 
I never felt before 
There's a (girl at my side) whoa-oh-oh ooh 
That I adore 
There's glow in my heart 
I guess it's because 

There's a moon out tonight 
Moon out tonight 
Moon out tonight 
Moon out tonight 
There's a moon out tonight


----------



## jazz lady

*fitting my mood right now...*

I don't want to work
I want to bang on the drum all day
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on the drum all day

Ever since I was a tiny boy
I don't want no candy
I don't want no toy
I took a stick and an old coffee can
I bang on that thing 'til I got
Blisters on my hand
Because...

I don't want to work
I want to bang on the drum all day
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on the drum all day

When I get older they think I'm a fool
The teacher told me I should stay after school
She caught me pounding on the desk with ny hands
But my licks were so hot
I made the teacher want to dance
And that's why...

I don't want to work
I want to bang on the drum all day
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on the drum all day

Listen to this
Every day when I get home from work
I feel so frustrated
the boss is a jerk
And I get my sticks and go out to the shed
And i pound on that drum like it was the boss's head
Because..

I don't want to work
I want to bang on the drum all day
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on the drum all day

I CAN BANG ON THAT DRUM
HEY, YOU WANT TO TO A BANG AT IT?
I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY


----------



## jazz lady

I’ve been around for you
I’ve been up and down for you
But I just can’t get any relief
I’ve swallowed my pride for you
I’ve lived and lied for you
But you still make me feel like a thief

You got me stealin’ your love away
’cause you never give it
Peeling the years away
And we can’t relive it
I make you laugh
And you make me cry
I believe it’s time for me to fly

You said we’d work it out
You said that you had no doubt
That deep down we were really in love
Oh, but I’m tired of holding on
To a feeling I know is gone
I do believe that I’ve had enough

I’ve had enough of the falseness
Of a worn out relation
Enough of the jealousy
And the intoleration
I make you laugh
And you make me cry
I believe it’s time for me to fly

{refrain} time for me to fly
Oh, I’ve got to set myself free
Time for me to fly
And that’s just how it’s got to be
I know it hurts to say goodbye
But it’s time for me to fly

Oh, don’t you know it’s...
{refrain}

It’s time for me to fly
{repeat to end}


----------



## morganj614

*Little Brenda Lee..2fer tuesday*

The sun comes up and brings the dawn
As usual
When I awake I'll find you gone
As usual
But I can't find a way to let
This crazy heart of mine forget
I pretend you're still beside me
As usual
Each evening I take a walk
As usual
I make believe that we still talk
As usual
People always stop and stare
I guess they just don't see you there
Don't they know you'll always be right here
As usual
Today I looked into my mirror
As usual
I told myself that you're still here
As usual
And as I stood there telling lies
The tears began to fill my eyes
Cause I know I'm only fooling myself
As usual



All alone am I ever since your goodbye
All alone with just a beat of my heart
People all around but I don't hear a sound
Just the lonely beating of my heart

No use in holding other hands
For I'd be holding only emptiness
No use in kissing other lips
For I'd be thinking just of your caress

All alone am I ever since your goodbye
All alone with just a beat of my heart
People all around but I don't hear a sound
Just the lonely beating of my heart

No other voice can say the words
My heart must hear to ever sing again
The words you used to whisper low
No other love can ever bring again.

All alone am I ever since your goodbye
All alone with just a beat of my heart
People all around but I don't hear a sound
Just the lonely beating of my heart


----------



## morganj614

*one of my faves*

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
When the skies of November turn gloomy.

With a load of iron ore - 26,000 tons more
Than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty
That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
When the gales of November came early

The ship was the pride of the American side
Coming back from some mill in Wisconson
As the big freighters go it was bigger than most
With a crew and the Captain well seasoned.

Concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
When they left fully loaded for Cleveland
And later that night when the ships bell rang
Could it be the North Wind they'd been feeling.

The wind in the wires made a tattletale sound
And a wave broke over the railing
And every man knew, as the Captain did, too,
T'was the witch of November come stealing.

The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
When the gales of November came slashing
When afternoon came it was freezing rain
In the face of a hurricane West Wind

When supper time came the old cook came on deck
Saying fellows it's too rough to feed ya
At 7PM a main hatchway caved in
He said fellas it's been good to know ya.

The Captain wired in he had water coming in
And the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when his lights went out of sight
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Does anyone know where the love of God goes
When the words turn the minutes to hours
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
If they'd fifteen more miles behind her.

They might have split up or they might have capsized
They may have broke deep and took water
And all that remains is the faces and the names
Of the wives and the sons and the daughters.

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the ruins of her ice water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams,
The islands and bays are for sportsmen.

And farther below Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
With the gales of November remembered.

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed
In the Maritime Sailors' Cathedral
The church bell chimed, 'til it rang 29 times
For each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald.

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
Superior, they say, never gives up her dead
When the gales of November come early.


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> I hadn't heard that.


Still searching for some back-up.


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Sheryl Crow - "Strong Enough"


This song and "Leaving Las Vegas", two Crow Favs!


----------



## mAlice

morganj614 said:
			
		

> The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
> Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
> The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
> When the skies of November turn gloomy.



I love Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Still searching for some back-up.



  Sounds interesting.


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Red Hill Mining Town*


Great Tune!
Is this from Joshua Tree?


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> This song and "Leaving Las Vegas", two Crow Favs!



 I still like "All I Wanna Do" by her...Fun song. and "Are You Strong Enough to be My Man"


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Gitche Gumee
> .


Something about that phrase.


----------



## K_Jo

This thread is burning my retina.


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Great Tune!
> Is this from Joshua Tree?



yeppers and I like "Bullet the Blue Sky" from the same but love
 "Running to Stand Still"

And so she woke up, woke up from where she was lying still
Said I got to do something about where we're going
Step on a steam train, step out of the driving rain
Maybe run from the darkness in the night

Singing ha la la la de day
Ha la la la de day ha la la de day

Sweet the sin, bitter the taste in my mouth
I see seven towers but I only see one way out
You got to cry with out weeping, talk without speaking
Scream without raising your voice
You know I took the poison from the poison stream
Then I floated out of here

Singing ha la la la de day
Ha la la la de day ha la la de day

She runs through the streets with her eyes painted red
Under a black belly of cloud in the rain
In through a doorway she brings me
White gold and pearls stolen from the sea
She is raging, she is raging 
And the storm blows up in her eyes
She will suffer the needle chill
She is running to stand still


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> ... and "If it makes you happy" are my two fav Crow songs...


How did that one slip my mental grasp?


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This thread is burning my retina.



Then stop reading it.


----------



## Agee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This thread is burning my retina.


So, you don't listen to music?


----------



## K_Jo

elaine said:
			
		

> Then stop reading it.


  I'm not.  Just seeing it pop to the top all the time makes me crazy.  I do not know why. :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So, you don't listen to music?


Of course I do.  But I don't _read_ it. 

Seriously, I'm sure the thread is quite entertaining and I don't know what irks me about it.  I also can't stand Jennifer Love Hewitt, but I have no idea why.

  I'm reading this thread!!!


----------



## morganj614

Kwillia had the *1666* post. Ominous...


----------



## Agee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Of course I do. But I don't _read_ it.
> 
> Seriously, I'm sure the thread is quite entertaining and I don't know what irks me about it. I also can't stand Jennifer Love Hewitt, but I have no idea why.
> 
> I'm reading this thread!!!


You know what's great about this thread.

It's all about Musica. No whinning, no crying, no slap down Karma wars, 
no toes steped on.

Just Music


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You know what's great about this thread.
> 
> It's all about Musica. No whinning, no crying, no slap down Karma wars,
> no toes steped on.
> 
> Just Music


Amen!


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You know what's great about this thread.
> 
> It's all about Musica. No whinning, no crying, no slap down Karma wars,
> no toes steped on.
> 
> Just Music




Hey, we're just blowing off a little steam in the other threads.  :shrug:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Did we hit Smokey yet...


who knows, but thank-you!

Some Jimmie Mack:

Jimmy Mack
Martha & The Vandellas   

Jimmy, Jimmy, oh Jimmy Mack, when are you coming back?
Jimmy, Jimmy, oh Jimmy Mack, when are you coming back?
My arms are missing you, my lips feel the same way too
I tried so hard to be true, like I promised I'd do
But this boy keeps coming around, he's trying to wear my resistance down
Chorus:
Hey Jimmy, Jimmy, oh Jimmy Mack, when are you coming back
Jimmy, Jimmy, oh Jimmy Mack, when are you coming back
He calls me on the phone, about three times a day
Now my heart's just listening to what he has to say
But this loneliness that I have within keeps reaching out to be his friend
chorus
Need your loving, need your loving
(Instrumental break)
I wanna say, I'm not getting any stronger, I can't hold out very much longer
Trying hard to be true, but Jimmy, he talks just as sweet as you
chorus
Need your loving, need your loving
Need your loving, need your loving...
(Jimmy, Jimmy, oh Jimmy Mack, when are you coming back) (repeats out)...


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> Hey, we're just blowing off a little steam in the other threads. :shrug:


Yes we are, and its a good thing!

Some folks need a steam pipe up their A$$.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yes we are, and its a good thing!
> 
> Some folks need a steam pipe up their A$$.


  You made me laugh out loud and scare my kitties!


----------



## jazz lady

*One more before I go to bed...come on summer!*

Wakin' up
And the sun is in my eyes
Temperature is rising
It's so hot

Shake it up
I go racing through the streets
Howling in the heat
And you know why

Girls in cars are driving through the city
Breaking hearts, but looking awful pretty
Baby, not so fast
Make the summer last

Top down summer
Are you ready for love?
Top down summer
We can drive to forever tonight
Hey baby, the right time's finally here
The top down time of the year

Take your mustang off the blocks
Ain't nobody walks when it's sooo hot

Me and you
We can ride to town in style
Flash 'em all a smile
And you know what

I'm so high whenever we're together
I wish we could feel this way forever
Love is weatherproof
C'mon raise the roof

Top down summer
Are you ready for love?
Top down summer
We can drive to forever tonight
Hey baby, the right time's finally here
The top down time of the year

Are we close enough to touch
(baby, let me show you how)
It's too hot to wear too much
(it's too late to turn back now)

Top down summer
Are you ready for love?
Top down summer
We can drive to forever tonight
Hey baby, the right time's finally here
The top down time of the year


----------



## virgovictoria

*I Have Luther on My Mind....*

"If Only For One Night"

LET ME HOLD YOU TIGHT
IF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT
LET ME KEEP YOU NEAR
TO EASE AWAY YOUR FEAR
IT WOULD BE SO NICE
IF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT

I WON'T TELL A SOUL 
NO ONE HAS TO KNOW
IF YOU WANT TO BE TOTALLY DISCREET
I'LL BE AT YOUR SIDE
IF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT

YOUR EYES SAY THINGS I NEVER HEAR FROM YOU
AND MY KNEES ARE SHAKIN TOO
BUT I'M WILLIN TO GO THRU
I MUST BE CRAZY
STANDIN IN THIS PLACE
BUT I'M FEELING NO DISGRACE

FOR ASKING......

LET ME HOLD YOU TIGHT
IF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT
LET ME KEEP YOU NEAR
TO EASE AWAY YOUR FEAR
IT WOULD BE SO NICE
IF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT

I TELL YOU WHAT I NEED IS
ONE NIGHT, ONE NIGHT OH (AND OH, OH)
WHAT I NEED IS
ONE NIGHT, ONE NIGHT 
OF YOUR LOVE, OF YOU LOVE, OF YOUR LOVIN OOH
I'M ASKING...

LET ME TAKE YOU HOME
TO KEEP YOU SAFE AND WARM
TILL THE EARLY DAWN
WARMS UP TO THE SUN
IT WOULD BE SO NICE IF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT

IF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT
IF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT
iF ONLY FOR ONE NIGHT, NIGHT, NIGHT, YEAH ONE NIGHT
IF ONLY FOR ONE.........NIGHT


----------



## virgovictoria

Luther Vandross - "So Amazing"

Love has truly been good to me
Not even one sad day
Or minute have I had since you've come my way
I hope you know I'd gladly go
Anywhere you'd take me

It's so amazing to be loved
I'd follow you to the moon in the sky above
Ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...I'd go

Got to tell you how you thrill me
I'm happy as I can be
You have come and it's changed my whole world
Bye-bye sadness, hello mellow
What a wonderful day

It's so amazing to be loved
I'd follow you to the moon in the sky above
Ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...I'd go

And it's so amazing, amazing
I could stay forever, forever
Here in love and never leave ya never
?Cause we've got amazing love

Truly it's a amazing, amazing
Love brought us together, together
I will leave you never and never
I guess we've got amazing love

Ooh, so amazing and I've been waiting
For a love like you

It's so amazing to be loved
I'd follow you to the moon in the sky above
Oh, and it's so, it's so

It's so amazing to be loved
I'd follow you to the moon in the sky above
And you know, it's so

It's so amazing to be loved
I'd follow you to the moon in the sky above
Hey...hey...hey...yeah...it's so

It's so amazing to be loved
I'd follow you to the moon in the sky above
Hey...hey...yeah...hey...yeah...yeah...hey...it's so

It's so amazing to be loved
I'd follow you to the moon in the sky above


----------



## virgovictoria

LV - "A House is not a Home"

Doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Oh...oh...oh...oh...oh...

A chair is still a chair, even when there's no one sittin' there
But a chair is not a house and a house is not a home
When there's no one there to hold you tight
And no one there you can kiss goodnight

Whoa...oh...oh...oh...oh...oh...oh...
Girl

A room is a still a room, even when there's nothin' there but gloom
But a room is not a house and a house is not a home
When the two of us are far apart
And one of us has a broken heart

Now and then I call your name
And suddenly your face appears
But it's just a crazy game
When it ends, it ends in tears

Pretty little darling, have a heart, don't let one mistake keep us apart
I'm not meant to live alone, turn this house into a home
When I climb the stairs and turn the key
Oh, please be there, sayin' that you're still in love with me, yeah...

I'm not meant to live alone, turn this house into a home
When I climb the stairs and turn the key
Oh, please be there, still in love
I said still in love
Still in love with you...yeah...

Are you gonna be in love with me
I want you and need to be, yeah
Still in love with me
Say you're gonna be in love with me
It's drivin' me crazy to think that my baby
Couldn't be still in love with me

Are you gonna be, say you're gonna be
Are you gonna be, say you're gonna be
Are you gonna be, say you're gonna be
Well, well, well, well
Still in love, so in love, still in love with me
Are you gonna be
Say that you're gonna be

Still in love with me, yeah...
With me, oh...oh...oh...oh...oh...
Still in love with me, yeah...yeah...


----------



## jazz lady

I saw Luther in concert with Anita Baker eons ago and he was  back then. There were definitely a lot of damp panties in the audience that night.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> There were definitely a lot of damp panties in the audience that night.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I saw Luther in concert with Anita Baker eons ago and he was  back then. There were definitely a lot of damp panties in the audience that night.



I saw him some time ago as well...  Whew that man can move you with his voice...  Women pulled up in limos and came displaying their finest clothes!


----------



## virgovictoria

*p.s.*

I can't even IMAGINE seeing Luther AND Anita Baker!  I'd be done for DAYS...


----------



## cattitude

Oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
Oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
If you said goodbye to me tonight
There would still be music left to write
What else could I do
I'm so inspired by you
That hasn't happened for the longest time 

Once I thought my innocence was gone
Now I know that happiness goes on
That's where you found me
When you put your arms around me
I haven't been there for the longest time 

Oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
Oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
I'm that voice you're hearing in the hall
And the greatest miracle of all
Is how I need you
And how you needed me too
That hasn't happened for the longest time 

Maybe this won't last very long
But you feel so right
And I could be wrong
Maybe I've been hoping too hard
But I've gone this far
And it's more that I hoped for 

Who knows how much further we'll go on
Maybe I'll be sorry when you're gone
I'll take my chances
I forgot how nice romance is
I haven't been there for the longest time
I had second thoughts at the start
I said to myself
Hold on to your heart
Now I know the woman that you are
You're wonderful so far
And it's more that I hoped for 

I don't care what consequence it brings
I have been a fool for lesser things
I want you so bad
I think you ought to know that
I intend to hold you for 
The longest time


----------



## cattitude

I loves me some Patsy Cline  



I’m back in baby’s arms
How I missed those lovin’ arms
I’m back where I belong
Back in baby’s arms

Don’t know why we quarreled
We never did before
Since we found out how it hurt
I bet we never quarrel anymore

(repeat chorus)

Thought I didn’t need his love
’til he took it away
Now I’m back where I belong
And in my baby’s arms I’m gonna stay

(repeat chorus)

Back in baby’s arms...


----------



## cattitude

I fall to piecesEach time I see you again
I fall to pieces
How can I be just your friend

You want me to act like we’ve never kissed
You want me to forget, pretend we’ve never met
And I’ve tried and I’ve tried but I haven’t yet
You walk by, and I fall to pieces

I fall to pieces
Each time someone speaks your name
I fall to pieces
Time only adds to the flame

You tell me to find someone else to love
Someone who’ll love me, too, the way you used to do
But each time I go out with someone new
You walk by and I fall to pieces

(I fall to pieces)
Each time someone speaks your name
(I fall to pieces)
Time only adds to the flame

You tell me to find someone else to love
Someone who’ll love me too, the way you used to do
But each time I go out with someone new
You walk by and I fall to pieces


----------



## cattitude

Crazy
Crazy for feeling so lonely
I’m crazy
Crazy for feeling so blue

I knew
You’d love me as long as you wanted
And then someday
You’d leave me for somebody new

Worry
Why do I let myself worry
Wond’rin’
What in the world did I do

Crazy
For thinking that my love could hold you
I’m crazy for tryin’
Crazy for cryin’
And I’m crazy
For lovin’ you


----------



## Toxick

*Cue grand piano*

* Cracking knuckles *

* Flipping tuxedo tails behind me as I sit on the piano-bench. *

* Smoothing hair *

* wiggling limber fingers *

And a one and a two:


There's antimony, arsenic, aluminum, selenium,
And hydrogen and oxygen and nitrogen and rhenium,
And nickel, neodymium, neptunium, germanium,
And iron, americium, ruthenium, uranium,
Europium, zirconium, lutetium, vanadium,
And lanthanum and osmium and astatine and radium,
And gold and protactinium and indium and gallium,
And iodine and thorium and thulium and thallium.

There's yttrium, ytterbium, actinium, rubidium,
And boron, gadolinium, niobium, iridium,
And strontium and silicon and silver and samarium,
And bismuth, bromine, lithium, beryllium, and barium.

There's holmium and helium and hafnium and erbium,
And phosphorus and francium and fluorine and terbium,
And manganese and mercury, molybdenum, magnesium,
Dysprosium and scandium and cerium and cesium.
And lead, praseodymium, and platinum, plutonium,
Palladium, promethium, potassium, polonium,
And tantalum, technetium, titanium, tellurium,
And cadmium and calcium and chromium and curium.

There's sulfur, californium, and fermium, berkelium,
And also mendelevium, einsteinium, nobelium,
And argon, krypton, neon, radon, xenon, zinc, and rhodium,
And chlorine, carbon, cobalt, copper, tungsten, tin, and sodium.


*slow coda* 

These are the only ones of which the news has come to Ha'vard,
And there may be many others, but they haven't been discavard. 



Thank you.


Thank you.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


  Sorry - TMI.


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I can't even IMAGINE seeing Luther AND Anita Baker! I'd be done for DAYS...


It was an AWESOME concert in the round.  I mainly went to see Anita (my first time - I saw her last year, too plus one other time) and really didn't know much about him. I did after the night was over.


----------



## RoseRed

I looked out the window and what did I see?
  Popcorn popping on the apricot tree. 
Spring has brought me such a nice surprise! 
Popcorn popping right before my eyes. 
I can take a handful and make a treat. 
A popcorn ball that smells so sweet. 
It wasn't really so, but it seemed to be 
Popcorn popping on the apricot tree.


----------



## morganj614

*Misheard lyrics..lol*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> (Chrous)
> Oh, gimme the Beach Boys and free my soul
> I wanna get lost in your rock n' roll and drift away
> Oh, gimme the Beach Boys and free my soul
> I wanna get lost in your rock n' roll and drift away



*Was this a test? lmao! Here's what I found.*   

Day after day I'm more confused
So I look for the light in the pouring rain
You know that's a game that I hate to lose
I'm feelin' the strain, ain't it a shame

Oh, give me the beat, boys, and free my soul
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away
Oh, give me the beat, boys, and free my soul
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Was this a test? lmao! Here's what I found.*
> 
> Day after day I'm more confused
> So I look for the light in the pouring rain
> You know that's a game that I hate to lose
> I'm feelin' the strain, ain't it a shame
> 
> Oh, give me the beat, boys, and free my soul
> I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away
> Oh, give me the beat, boys, and free my soul
> I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away


OMG... I just cut and past from a site... I didn't even read it...


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... I just cut and past from a site... I didn't even read it...



I'll bet you picked a misheard lyrics site by accident. I read that and got  so I went a lookin. It did give me a belly laugh tho.  
P.S. I owe ya more green..


----------



## jazz lady

*The most beautiful duet...*

How do you keep the music playing
How do you make it last
How do you keep the song from fading
Too fast

How do you lose yourself to someone
And never lose your way
How do you not run out of new things
To say

And since we know we're always changing
How can it be the same
And tell me how year after year, you?re sure your heart will fall apart
Each time you hear his name

I know the way I feel for you it's now or never
The more I love, the more that I'm afraid
That in your arms I may not see forever
Forever

If we can be the best of lovers
Yet be the best of friends
If we can try with every day to make it better as it grows
With any luck, then I suppose the music never ends

I know (How do you keep the music playing)
The way I feel for you, it's now or never (How do you make it last)
The more I love, the more that I?m afraid (How do you keep the song from fading)
That in your arms I may not see forever (Keep the song from fading too fast)
Forever

If we can be the best of lovers
Yet be the best of friends
If we can try with every day to make it better as it grows
With any luck, then I suppose the music never ends

How do you keep it playing it, baby, oh... {Oh...}
I wanna how do you do it, how do you keep the music playing
Over and over {Over}
Do you keep the song from fading {Ooh...}
How {Da da da} baby {Da da da}
Keep it playin? over and over again {Mmm...}
I wanna know how do you, baby
How {How}, oh, tell me, darling
I wanna know how do you keep the music playing


----------



## jazz lady

*mmmm...*

Blue eyes
Baby’s got blue eyes
Like a deep blue sea
On a blue blue day
Blue eyes
Baby’s got blue eyes
When the morning comes
I’ll be far away
And I say

Blue eyes
Holding back the tears
Holding back the pain
Baby’s got blue eyes
And she’s alone again

Blue eyes
Baby’s got blue eyes
Like a clear blue sky
Watching over me
Blue eyes
I love blue eyes
When I’m by her side
Where I long to be
I will see

Blue eyes laughing in the sun
Laughing in the rain
Baby’s got blue eyes
And I am home, and I am home again


----------



## morganj614

*This song makes me wanna...*

Never really liked DMB until this song. It makes me mushy...

Artist: Dave Matthews 
Song: American Baby 

*If these walls came crumbling down
And fell so hard to make us lose our faith
From what’s left you’d figure it out
Still make lemonade taste like a sunny day

Stay beautiful baby
I hope you stay American baby
American baby

Nobody’s laughing now
God’s grace lost and the devil is proud
But I’ve been walking for a thousand miles
One last time I could see you smile

I, I hold, hold on to you
You bring me hope I’ll see you soon
And if I don’t see you
Oh, I’m afraid we’ve lost the way

Stay beautiful baby
I hope you stay American baby
American baby
American baby

I hold on to you
You lift me up
And always will
I see you in light
Hope I don’t get left behind

I, I hold, hold on to you
You bring me hope I’ll see you soon
And if I don’t see you
Oh, I’m afraid we’ve lost the way

Stay beautiful baby
I hope you stay American baby
I hope you stay beautiful baby
I hope you stay American baby
American baby
American baby*


----------



## Agee

*DM from the song "Crash".*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> I never did dig Dave Matthews...not sure what it is about him...


Must say I enjoy this little diddy!

"Hike up your skirt a little more, and show your world to me"


----------



## morganj614

*From 1 of my fave movies..*

If Love Is a Red Dress (Hang Me in Rags) Lyrics

*My heart is empty.
Your eyes are dark.
Once we were hungry,
Now we are full.
These chains that bind us,
Can't beat these chains.
If love is shelter,
I'm gonna walk in the rain.

You were my angel.
Now, you are real.
So like a stranger,
Colder than steel.
The morning after,
You know what you bring.
If love is a red dress,
Well, hang me in rags.

Away.
There goes the fairy tale.
Lord, ain't it a shame?
In all this comfort,
I can't take the strain.

If we played even,
I'd be your queen.
But someone was cheatin'.
And it wasn't me.
I've laid it on the table,
You had something back.
If love is Aces,
Give me the Jack.*

AND

*Flowers on the Wall Lyrics

I keep hearin' you're concerned about my happiness
But all that thought you're givin' me is conscience I guess
If I was walkin' in your shoes, I wouldn't worry none
While you 'n' your friends are worried about me I'm havin' lots of fun

Countin' flowers on the wall
That don't bother me at all
Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo
Now don't tell me I've nothin' to do

Last night I dressed in tails, pretended I was on the town
As long as I can dream it's hard to slow this swinger down
So please don't give a thought to me, I'm really doin' fine
You can always find me here, I'm havin' quite a time

Countin' flowers on the wall
That don't bother me at all
Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo
Now don't tell me I've nothin' to do

It's good to see you, I must go, I know I look a fright
Anyway my eyes are not accustomed to this light
And my shoes are not accustomed to this hard concrete
So I must go back to my room and make my day complete

Countin' flowers on the wall
That don't bother me at all
Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo
Now don't tell me I've nothin' to do

Don't tell me I've nothin' to do*


----------



## pixiegirl

No woman, no cry (Repeat 4 times)

'Cause I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
Oba, ob-serving the hypocrites
As they would mingle with the good people we meet
Good friends we have had, oh good friends we've lost along the way
In this bright future you can't forget your past
So dry your tears I say

No woman, no cry
No woman, no cry
Little darlin' don't shed no tears
No woman, no cry

Said, said, said I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
And then Georgie would make the fire light
Log wood burnin' through the night
Then we would cook corn meal porridge
Of which I'll share with you

My feet is my only carriage
So I've got to push on through
But while I'm gone...

Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright

So, no woman, no cry
No, no woman, no woman, no cry
Oh, little darling, don't shed no tears
No woman, no cry

No woman, no woman, no woman, no cry
No woman, no cry
Oh, my little darlin' please don't shed no tears
No woman, no cry, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*I really listened to the lyrics today...*

and now I'm  ... 

If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would I
If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would I.

I might have to move heaven and earth to prove
It to you, baby
So we’re makin’ love and you feel the power
And I feel the power
Then there’s really nothing that we can’t do
If we wanted to, baby
We could exist on the stars
It’d be so easy
All we gotta do
Is get a little faith in you
Oh, I’ve been (to) so many places
I’ve seen some things
I know, love is the answer
Keeps holding this world together
Ain’t nothing better
Ain’t nothing better
And all the answers to our prayers
Hell , it’s the same everywheres, baby
Nothing ever breaks up the heart
Only tears give you away
Then you’re right where I found ya
With my arms around ya
Oh baby, baby, baby, love is a magic word, yeah
Few ever find in a lifetime
But from that very first look in your eyes
I knew you and I had but one heart
Only our bodies were apart
That was so easy, so easy
I had a taste of the real world
When I went down on you, girl.

If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would I
If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would I.

I can hear windmills and rainbows
Whenever you’re talkin’ to me
I feel like swirling and dancin’
Whenever you’re walking with me
You ripple like a river when I touch you
When I pluck your body like a string
When I start dancin’ inside ya
Oh baby, you make me wanna sing
Yeah, baby, baby, baby, baby
Oh yeah, all right
Baby, we’re sure doin’ it tonight
Everytime you come by, let me try
Pretty, please sugar on it
That’s how I like it
I can’t even believe it, with you
It’s like having every dream I ever wanted
Come true
I picked up your vibes
You know it opened my eyes
But I’m still dreamin’ yeah
And you’re right where I found ya
With my arms around ya.

If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would I
If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would I.

If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would I
If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would I.

:fanningmyselfrapidly: *whew*


----------



## morganj614

There were 2 versions of this song that came out and one did not have the higlighted words in it. Awesome, HOT song.



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> *That was so easy, so easy
> I had a taste of the real world
> When I went down on you, girl.
> * If only you believe like I believe, baby
> We’d get by
> If only you believe in miracles, baby
> So would I
> If only you believe like I believe, baby
> We’d get by
> If only you believe in miracles, baby
> So would I.
> 
> I can hear windmills and rainbows
> Whenever you’re talkin’ to me
> I feel like swirling and dancin’
> Whenever you’re walking with me
> You ripple like a river when I touch you
> When I pluck your body like a string
> When I start dancin’ inside ya
> Oh baby, you make me wanna sing
> Yeah, baby, baby, baby, baby
> Oh yeah, all right
> Baby, we’re sure doin’ it tonight
> Everytime you come by, let me try
> Pretty, please sugar on it
> That’s how I like it
> I can’t even believe it, with you
> It’s like having every dream I ever wanted
> Come true
> I picked up your vibes
> You know it opened my eyes
> But I’m still dreamin’ yeah
> And you’re right where I found ya
> With my arms around ya.
> 
> :fanningmyselfrapidly: *whew*


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> There were 2 versions of this song that came out and one did not have the higlighted words in it. Awesome, HOT song.


Well, they were playing that version on the radio today. Maybe that's why I never noticed as I had always heard the OTHER version. But THIS version sure got MY attention. 

It reminds me of the time when I first I heard Marvin Gaye's "Sexual Healing." My best friend then (and still now 20+ years later) were sitting in the parking lot of Wendy's in La Plata in a break from our college classes. We looked at each other like "did you hear what I did?" then turned up the radio full blast. It was quite controversial when it came out and shocked the heck out of us at first. But it definitely became one of our favorite songs. 

Oh, what the heck. Sing it, Marvin...

Ooh, now let's get down tonight

Baby I'm hot just like an oven
I need some lovin'
And baby, I can't hold it much longer
It's getting stronger and stronger
And when I get that feeling
I want Sexual Healing

Sexual Healing, oh baby
Makes me feel so fine
Helps to relieve my mind
Sexual Healing baby, is good for me

Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
Whenever blue tear drops are falling
And my emotional stability is leaving me
There is something I can do
I can get on the telephone and call you up baby, and
Honey I know you'll be there to relieve me
The love you give to me will free me

If you don't know the things you're dealing
I can tell you, darling, that it's Sexual Healing
Get up, Get up, Get up, Get up, let's make love tonight
Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, 'cos you do it right
Baby I got sick this morning
A sea was storming inside of me

Baby I think I'm capsizing
The waves are rising and rising
And when I get that feeling
I want Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing is good for me
Makes me feel so fine, it's such a rush

Helps to relieve the mind, and it's good for us
Sexual Healing, baby, is good for me
Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
And it's good for me and it's good to me
My baby ohhh

Come take control, just grab a hold
Of my body and mind soon we'll be making it
Honey, oh we're feeling fine
You're my medicine open up and let me in
Darling, you're so great
I can't wait for you to operate
I can't wait for you to operate
When I get this feeling, I need Sexual Healing...


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> There were 2 versions of this song that came out and one did not have the higlighted words in it. Awesome, HOT song.





> Originally Posted by jazz lady - If only you believe like I believe, baby



I KNOW you ladies will NOT believe this, but I was thinking of this song quite a bit over the last few days - but of a recent female artist's version, actually (don't hurt me) on the, I think, Maid in Manhattan soundtrack.  I'm thinking maybe even JLo.   

Anyhoo, you know a song is good when it can groove through the decade and through the voices..


----------



## morganj614

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I KNOW you ladies will NOT believe this, but I was thinking of this song quite a bit over the last few days - but of a recent female artist's version, actually (don't hurt me) on the, I think, Maid in Manhattan soundtrack.  I'm thinking maybe even JLo.
> 
> Anyhoo, you know a song is good when it can groove through the decade and through the voices..



Aww, I believe you because I think you would really watch that movie..  but it's okay, you are forgiven.
*IMO* J-Lo can't act her way out of a paper bag.


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Aww, I believe you because I think you would really watch that movie..  but it's okay, you are forgiven.
> *IMO* J-Lo can't act her way out of a paper bag.



 inchrisrockvoice  WHEREISTHELOVE????


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I KNOW you ladies will NOT believe this, but I was thinking of this song quite a bit over the last few days - but of a recent female artist's version, actually (don't hurt me) on the, I think, Maid in Manhattan soundtrack. I'm thinking maybe even JLo.


I was curious, so I looked it up.  It was an artist named RES (Shareese Renee Ballard)  not JLo.



> Anyhoo, you know a song is good when it can groove through the decade and through the voices..


  But the power in Grace Slick's voice in her prime STILL gives me goosebumps.


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Aww, I believe you because I think you would really watch that movie..  but it's okay, you are forgiven.
> *IMO* J-Lo can't act her way out of a paper bag.




Actually, I agree with you on her acting capabilities, or lack thereof..  HOWEVER, Norah Jones had a cameo in the film and she's my favorite, like totally, fer real, fer sure dude.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I was curious, so I looked it up.  It was an artist named RES (Shareese Renee Ballard)  not JLo.
> 
> But the power in Grace Slick's voice in her prime STILL gives me goosebumps.



Thanks Jazz!  

And you have awesome taste in music and musicians!


----------



## morganj614

*In VV's Confessional*



			
				virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Actually, I agree with you on her acting capabilities, or lack thereof..  HOWEVER, Norah Jones had a cameo in the film and she's my favorite, like totally, fer real, fer sure dude.



Okay, here goes..I have a GF that likes chick flicks and I needed a "feel good" movie and I LOVE Susan Sarandon so I went to see "Shall We Dance." 
:hangsheadinshame:


----------



## jazz lady

*Now for a change of pace...*

heard this during the lunch drive today...

Ow, she's a brick house
She’s mighty, mighty, just lettin' it all hang out
Ow, she's a brick house
I like ladies stacked, that's a fact, ain't holdin' nothin' back
Ow, she's a brick house
Well-built together, everybody knows, this is how the story goes

She knows she's got everything
That a woman needs to get a man, yeah, yeah
How can she lose, good stuff she use
36-24-36, what a winning hand

'Cause she's a brick house
She's mighty, mighty, just lettin' it all hang out
Hey, she's a brick house
Oh, I like ladies stacked, that's a fact, ain't holdin' nothin' back
Oh, she's a brick house, yeah
She's the one, the only one, built like an amazon

Mmm, the clothes she wear, her sexy ways
Make a old man wish for younger days, yeah, yeah
She knows she's built and knows how to please
Sho'nuff can knock a strong man to his knees

'Cause she’s a brick house
Yeah, she's mighty, mighty, jJust lettin' it all hang out
Hey, brick house
I like a lady's stacked, that's a fact, ain't holdin' nothin' back, ow

Shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, down, down

Shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, ow

Brick house
Yeah, she's mighty, mighty, just lettin' it all hang out
Ow, a brick house
Yeah she's the one, the only one, built like an amazon, yeah

Shake it down, shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, shake it, shake it

Shake it down, shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, shake it down, down
Shake it down, shake it down, shake it

Ow, a brick house


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes..I have a GF that likes chick flicks and I needed a "feel good" movie and I LOVE Susan Sarandon so I went to see "Shall We Dance."
> :hangsheadinshame:



Eh, I don't judge when it comes to movies - USUALLY...  Men's stereotypical genre crapola bugs me...  for lengthy reasons - try getting a good soundtrack out of it!!!  

I bet "Shall We Dance" has a good soundtrack!!  I'll watch it soon and we can post under the other section/thread - and put songs here!


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Thanks Jazz!
> 
> And you have awesome taste in music and musicians!


You're welcome.  Thanks for the kudos  and I return the compliment.

I owe a lot of my music tastes to having the most fantastic band director in high school, who opened up the world's music to a bunch of hick kids in Smallville, USA.  Classical, jazz, big band, Russian...you name it, he gave it to us and helped us to explore the world of music.  I am eternally grateful to him.


----------



## jazz lady

*My favorite Billy Idol tune...*

I'm all out of hope
One more bad dream could bring a fall
When I'm far from home
Don't call me on the phone
To tell me you're alone
It's easy to deceive
It's easy to tease
But hard to get release

Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Got no human grace your eyes without a face.

I spend so much time
Believing all the lies
To keep the dream alive
Now it makes me sad
It makes me mad at truth
For loving what was you

Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Got no human grace your eyes without a face.

When you hear the music you make a dip
Into someone else's pocket then make a slip.
Steal a car and go to Las Vegas oh, the gigolo pool.
I'm on a bus on a psychedelic trip
Reading murder books tryin' to stay hip.
I'm thinkin' of you you're out there so
Say your prayers.
Say your prayers.
Say your prayers.

Now I close my eyes
And I wonder why
I don't despise
Now all I can do
Is love what was once
So alive and new
But it's gone from your eyes
I'd better realise

Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Les yeux sans visage    eyes without a face
Got no human grace your eyes without a face.
Such a human waste your eyes without a face
And now it's getting worse.


----------



## morganj614

*Back to the tunes..Enigma*

"The Rivers Of Belief"

Take me back to the rivers of belief
Take me back to the rivers of belief
my friend 
I look inside my heart
I look inside my soul
I promise you
I will return 
And when the Lamb opened the seventh seal
silence covered the sky 
Take me back to the rivers of belief 
Take me back to the rivers of belief
my friend 
I look inside my heart 
I look inside my soul 
I'm reaching out for you 
Lets hope one day 
We'll rest in peace 
on my rivers of belief


"Why! ..."

I was childish and unfair
To you, my only friend
I regret, but now it's too late 
I can't show you any more
The things I've learned from you
Cause life just took you away 
I'm asking why
I'm asking why
Nobody gives an answer
I'm just asking why 
But someday we'll meet again
And I'll ask you 
I'll ask you why
Why it has to be like this
I'm asking you why
Please give me an answer 
Many years and stupid fights
Till we accept to see
How it was and it'll always be 
Why it has to be like this
Why we don't realize
Why we're too blind to see the one
Who's always on our side 
I'm asking why
I'm asking why
Nobody gives an answer
I'm just asking why 
Just tell me why Why it has to be like this
That the good ones disappear
I'm asking you why 
I'm asking why
I'm asking why
Nobody gives an answer
I'm just asking why 
I'm asking why


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> But the power in Grace Slick's voice in her prime STILL gives me goosebumps.


Big Voice behind the original Jefferson Airplane. Who can forget this song...

One pill makes you larger
And one pill makes you small,
And the ones that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all.
Go ask Alice
When she's ten feet tall.
And if you go chasing rabbits
And you know you're going to fall,
Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
Has given you the call.
Call Alice
When she was just small.
When the men on the chessboard
Get up and tell you where to go
And you've just had some kind of mushroom
And your mind is moving low.
Go ask Alice
I think she'll know.
When logic and proportion
Have fallen sloppy dead,
And the White Knight is talking backwards
And the Red Queen's "off with her head!"
Remember what the dormouse said:
"Feed your head. Feed your head. Feed your head"


----------



## Agee

*The Comodores on 8-track*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> heard this during the lunch drive today...
> 
> Ow, she's a brick house
> She’s mighty, mighty, just lettin' it all hang out
> Ow, she's a brick house


 
I know it sounds funny but I just can't stand the pain 
Girl I'm leaving you tomorrow 
Seems to me girl you know I've done all I can 
You see I beg, stole, and I borrowed 
Yeah! 

That's why I'm easy 
I'm easy like Sunday morning 
It's why I'm easy 
Easy like Sunday morning 

I wanna be high 
So high 
I wanna be free to know the things I do are right 
I wanna be free 
Just me 
Oh babe! 

It's why I'm easy 
Easy like Sunday morning 
It's why I'm easy 
Easy like Sunday morning


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I know it sounds funny but I just can't stand the pain
> Girl I'm leaving you tomorrow
> Seems to me girl you know I've done all I can
> You see I beg, stole, and I borrowed
> Yeah!
> 
> That's why I'm easy
> I'm easy like Sunday morning
> It's why I'm easy
> Easy like Sunday morning



Ahh...   Hey, like the title under your name, btw...  diggin' it yo!!  

I listened to Ray Charles - Genius Loves Company today and Diana Krall 

but --- at points, my mind drifted to disco...  maybe time for a disco wake up...  we'll see what the a.m. brings..


----------



## Agee

*Why wait for a wake-up*

To my surprise one hundred storeys high
People getting loose now, getting down on the roof
Folks screaming, out of control
It was so entertaining when the boogie started to explode
I heard somebody say

(burn baby burn) disco inferno
(burn baby burn) burn that mother down
(burn baby burn) disco inferno
(burn baby burn) burn that mother down

Satisfaction came in a chain reaction
I couldn’t get enough, so I had to self-destruct
The heat was on, rising to the top
Everybody is going strong, and that is when my spark got hot
I heard somebody say

(burn baby burn) disco inferno
(burn baby burn) burn that mother down
(burn baby burn) disco inferno
(burn baby burn) burn that mother down

Up above my head
I hear music in the air
That makes me know
There’s a party somewhere

(just can’t stop) when my spark gets hot
(just can’t stop) when my spark gets hot


----------



## Agee

*Oh why not...*

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk,
I'm a woman's man: no time to talk.
Music loud and women warm, I've been kicked around
since I was born.
And now it's all right. It's OK.
And you may look the other way.
We can try to understand
the New York Times' effect on man.

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother,
you're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin',
and we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive.

Well now, I get low and I get high,
and if I can't get either, I really try.
Got the wings of heaven on my shoes.
I'm a dancin' man and I just can't lose.
You know it's all right. It's OK.
I'll live to see another day.
We can try to understand
the New York Times' effect on man.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Why Wait for a Wake Up????*

Because the Head to Finger Synapse Connection Ain't Hittin' it Tonight...

Carry on though..  I'll enjoy and attempt to take over when I can!!!  I am building a list...


----------



## virgovictoria

*Get Down Wich Yo Bad Self Dude!*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_5_138.gif' alt='Disco Boogie' border=0></a>​


----------



## Agee

*Genisis*

Need I say I love you
Need I say I care
Need I say that emotion’s,
Something we don’t share
I don’t want to be sitting here
Trying to deceive you
Cos you know I know baby
That I don’t wanna go.

We cannot live together
We cannot live apart
That’s the situation
I’ve known it from the start
Every time that I look at you
I can see the future
Cos you know I know babe
That I don’t wanna go.

Throwing it all away
Throwing it all away
Is there nothing that I can say
To make you change your mind
I watch the world go round and round
And see mine turning upside down
You’re throwing it all away.

Now who will light up the darkness
Who will hold your hand
Who will find you the answers
When you don’t understand
Why should I have to be the one
Who has to convince you
Cos you know I know baby
That I don’t wanna go.

Someday you’ll be sorry
Someday when you’re free
Memories will remind you
That our love was meant to be
Late at night when you call my name
The only sound you’ll hear
Is the sound of your voice calling
Calling after me.

Just throwing it all away
Throwing it all away
There’s nothing I can say
We’re throwing it all away
Yes we’re throwing it all away...


----------



## jazz lady

*I love this song...*

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Whatever colors you have in your mind
I’ll show them to you and you’ll see them shine

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Stay, lady, stay, stay with your man awhile
Until the break of day, let me see you make him smile
His clothes are dirty but his hands are clean
And you’re the best thing that he’s ever seen

Stay, lady, stay, stay with your man awhile
Why wait any longer for the world to begin
You can have your cake and eat it too
Why wait any longer for the one you love
When he’s standing in front of you

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Stay, lady, stay, stay while the night is still ahead
I long to see you in the morning light
I long to reach for you in the night
Stay, lady, stay, stay while the night is still ahead


----------



## jazz lady

*imo...the most romantic song ever...*

Lady, I’m your knight in shining armor and I love you
You have made me what I am and I am yours
My love, there’s so many ways I want to say I love you
Let me hold you in my arms forever more

You have gone and made me such a fool
I’m so lost in your love
And oh, we belong together
Won’t you believe in my song? 

Lady, for so many years I thought I’d never find you
You have come into my life and made me whole
Forever let me wake to see you each and every morning
Let me hear you whisper softly in my ear

In my eyes I see no one else but you
There’s no other love like our love
And yes, oh yes, I’ll always want you near me
I’ve waited for you for so long

Lady, your love’s the only love I need
And beside me is where I want you to be
’cause, my love, there’s somethin’ I want you to know
You’re the love of my life, you’re my lady...

:swooooooooooooooon:



(I never knew Lionel Richie, Jr. wrote this, either.   )


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
> Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
> Whatever colors you have in your mind
> I’ll show them to you and you’ll see them shine
> 
> Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
> Stay, lady, stay, stay with your man awhile
> Until the break of day, let me see you make him smile
> His clothes are dirty but his hands are clean
> And you’re the best thing that he’s ever seen
> 
> Stay, lady, stay, stay with your man awhile
> Why wait any longer for the world to begin
> You can have your cake and eat it too
> Why wait any longer for the one you love
> When he’s standing in front of you
> 
> Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
> Stay, lady, stay, stay while the night is still ahead
> I long to see you in the morning light
> I long to reach for you in the night
> Stay, lady, stay, stay while the night is still ahead



Me too!  Like the sound of "lay across my big brass bed"...  hmmm...  

Good thing I never married a singer/musician...  I'd never come up for air!


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Me too! Like the sound of "lay across my big brass bed"... hmmm...


  I know exactly what you're talking 'bout, girlfriend.  :Zsnap:



> Good thing I never married a singer/musician... I'd never come up for air!


  Exactly.  I've had a couple of guys sing/play to me and it makes me absolutely weak in the knees.  :shiver:


----------



## jazz lady

*one last one I just HAVE to post for my friend Lisa...*

ahhh...what memories girl!  


Ooo, you're givin' me the fever tonight 
I don't wanna give in 
I'd be playin' with fire 
You forget, I've seen you work before 
Take `em straight to the top 
Leave `em cryin' for more 
I've seen you burn `em before 

Fire and Ice 
You come on like a flame 
Then you turn a cold shoulder 
Fire and Ice 
I wanna give you my love 
But you'll just take a little piece of my heart 

You'll just tear it apart 

Movin' in for the kill tonight 
You got every advantage when they put out the lights 
It's not so pretty when it fades away 
Cause it's just an illusion in this passion play 
I've seen you burn `em before 

Fire and Ice 
You come on like a flame 
Then you turn a cold shoulder 
Fire and Ice 
I wanna give you my love 
But you'll just take a little piece of my heart 

So you think you got it all figured out 
You're an expert in the field, without a doubt 
But I know your methods inside and out 
And I won't be takin' in by Fire and Ice 

Fire and Ice 
You come on like a flame 
Then you turn a cold shoulder 
Fire and Ice 
I wanna give you my love 
But you'll just take a little piece of my heart  

You come on like a flame 
Then you turn a cold shoulder 
Fire and Ice 
I wanna give you my love 
But you'll just take a little piece of my heart 

You come on like a flame 
Then you turn a cold shoulder 
Fire and Ice 

You come on like a flame 
Then you turn a cold shoulder 
Fire and Ice


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> *God Bless the U.S.A.*


  I suck - I'm such a weeper.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know exactly what you're talking 'bout, girlfriend. *:Zsnap:*
> 
> 
> Exactly. I've had a couple of guys sing/play to me and it makes me absolutely weak in the knees. :shiver:


 

*:Zsnap:*

Would somebody please pop out the new Z-snap smilie?


----------



## morganj614

*Woke up with Elton*

Levon wears his war wound like a crown
He calls his child jesus
`cause he likes the name
And he sends him to the finest school in town

Levon, levon likes his money
He makes a lot they say
Spend his days counting
In a garage by the motorway

He was born a pauper to a pawn on a christmas day
When the new york times said God is dead
And the war’s begun
Alvin tostig has a son today

And he shall be levon
And he shall be a good man
And he shall be levon
In tradition with the family plan
And he shall be levon
And he shall be a good man
He shall be levon

Levon sells cartoon balloons in town
His family business thrives
Jesus blows up balloons all day
Sits on the porch swing watching them fly

And jesus, he wants to go to venus
Leaving levon far behind
Take a balloon and go sailing
While levon, levon slowly dies


----------



## morganj614

*more*

I'm with you guys, give me a man and a guitar singing to me and I become one big puddle :sigh:


What have I got to do to make you love me
What have I got to do to make you care
What do I do when lightning strikes me
And I wake to find that you’re not there

What do I do to make you want me
What have I got to do to be heard
What do I say when it’s all over
And sorry seems to be the hardest word

It’s sad, so sad
It’s a sad, sad situation
And it’s getting more and more absurd
It’s sad, so sad
Why can’t we talk it over
Oh it seems to me
That sorry seems to be the hardest word

What do I do to make you love me
What have I got to do to be heard
What do I do when lightning strikes me
What have I got to do
What have I got to do
When sorry seems to be the hardest word


----------



## morganj614

*Hiiiiyaaaa...lol*

Oh-oh-oh-oh...

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those jerks were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning, but they fought with expert timing

There was funky China men from funky Chinatown
They were trapping when up, they were trapping when down
It's an ancient Chinese art, and everybody knew their part
For my friend, ain't you a stiff, then I'm kickin' from the hip

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those kids were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning, but they fought with expert timing

There was funky Billie Jim and little Sammy John
He said, here comes the big boss, let's get it on
We took the bow and made a stand, started swaying with the hand
A sudden motion made me stiff, now we're into a brandnew trip

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those kids were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning, but they did it with expert timing

Oh-oh-oh-oh...

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those kids were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning, make sure you have expert timing

Kung Fu fighting, had to be fast as lightning...


----------



## morganj614

*one more to get your feet tapping*

Boogie Wonderland
By Earth Wind & Fire

*Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.
Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.

Mid-night creeps so slow-ly in-to hearts of men
Who need more than they get.

Day-light deals a bad man to a wom-an
Who had laid too man-y bets.

The mir-ror stares you in the face and says,
"Ba-by, uh, uh, it don't work."

You say your prayers though you don't care.
You dance and you shake the hurt.

Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.
Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.

Sounds fly through the night,
I change my vi-nyl dreams
To boo-gie won-der-land.

I find ro-mance
When I start to dance
In boo-gie won-der-land.

I find ro-mance
When I start to dance
In boo-gie won-der-land.

All the love in the world can't be gone.
All the need to be loved can't be wrong.

All the rec-ords are play-ing,
And my heart keep say-in',
Boo-gie won-der-land, won-der-land.

Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.
Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.

I find ro-mance
When I start to dance
In boo-gie won-der-land.

I find ro-mance
When I start to dance
In boo-gie won-der-land.

Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.
Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.

All the love in the world can't be gone.
All the need to be loved can't be wrong.

All the rec-ords are play-ing,
And my heart keep say-ing,
Boo--oo-gie won-der-land, won-der-land.

Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.
Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.

I find ro-mance
When I start to dance
In boo-gie won-der-land.

I find ro-mance
When I start to dance
In boo-gie won-der-land.

Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.
Dance, boo-gie won-der-land.*


----------



## pixiegirl

I’m only happy when it rains
I’m only happy when it’s complicated
And though I know you can’t appreciate it
I’m only happy when it rains

You know I love it when the news is bad
And why it feels so good to feel so sad
I’m only happy when it rains

Pour your misery down, pour your misery down on me
Pour your misery down, pour your misery down on me

I’m only happy when it rains
I feel good when things are going wrong
I only listen to the sad, sad songs
I’m only happy when it rains

I only smile in the dark
My only comfort is the night gone black
I didn’t accidentally tell you that
I’m only happy when it rains

You’ll get the message by the time I’m through
When I complain about me and you
I’m only happy when it rains

Pour your misery down, pour your misery down
Pour your misery down on me pour your misery down
Pour your misery down pour your misery down
Pour your misery down on me pour your misery down
Pour your misery down pour your misery down
Pour your misery down on me pour your misery down
Pour your misery down

You can keep me company
As long as you don’t care

I’m only happy when it rains
You wanna hear about my new obsession? 
I’m riding high upon a deep depression
I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me

I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me
I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me
I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me
I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me ...


----------



## pixiegirl

*Oh yeah, well take this....*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> Can't touch this (x2)
> Can't touch this (oh-oh oh oh oh-oh-oh) (x2)



Ice Ice Baby, Ice Ice Baby
All right stop, Collaborate and listen
Ice is back with my brand new invention
Something grabs a hold of me tightly
Then I flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it ever stop? Yo - I don't know
Turn off the lights and I'll glow
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle.

Dance, Bum rush the speaker that booms
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly, when I play a dope melody
Anything less than the best is a felony
Love it or leave it, You better gain way
You better hit bull's eye, The kid don't play
If there was a problem, Yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Now that the party is jumping
With the bass kicked in, the Vegas are pumpin'
Quick to the point, to the point no faking
I'm cooking MCs like a pound of bacon
Burning them if they're not quick and nimble
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal
And a hi hat with a souped up tempo
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo
Rollin' in my 5. 0
With my ragtop down so my hair can blow
The girlies on standby, Waving just to say Hi
Did you stop? No - I just drove by
Kept on pursuing to the next stop
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block
That block was dead

Yo - so I continued to A1A Beachfront Ave.
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis
Jealous 'cause I'm out geting mine
Shay with a gauge and Vanilla with a nine
Reading for the chumps on the wall
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of "Eight Ball"
Gunshots ranged out like a bell
I grabbed my nine - All I heard were shells
Falling on the concrete real fast
Jumped in my car, slammed on the gas
Bumper to bumper the avenue's packed
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack
Police on the scene, You know what I mean
They passed me up, confronted all the dope fiends
If there was a problem, You, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Take heed, 'cause I'm a lyrical poet
Miami's on the scene just in case you didn't know it
My town, that created all the bass sound
Enough to shake and kick holes in the ground
'Cause my style's like a chemical spill
Feasible rhymes that you can vision and feel
Conducted and formed, This is a hell of a concept
We make it hype and you want to step with this
Shay plays on the fade, slice like a ninja
Cut like a razor blade so fast, Other DJs say, "damn"
If my rhyme was a drug, I'd sell it by the gram
Keep my composure when it's time to get loose
Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice
If there was a problem, Yo - I'll solve it!
Check out the hook while Deshay revolves it.

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Yo man - Let's get out of here! Word to your mother!

Ice Ice Baby Too cold, Ice Ice Baby Too cold Too cold
Ice Ice Baby Too cold Too cold, Ice Ice Baby Too cold Too cold


----------



## pixiegirl

*My dearest Kwillia:*

freaky baby, oh yeah
freaky baby
freaky baby, oh yeah
freaky baby

*chorus*
Let me lick you up and down
Til you say stop
Let me play with your body baby
Make you real hot
Let me do all the things you want me to do
Cuz tonight baby I wanna get freaky with you

Baby don't you understand
I wanna be your nasty man
I wanna make your body scream
And you will know just what I mean (you know what I mean)
24 carat gold
To warm the nights when you get cold
I wanna lick you up and down
And then I wanna lay you down
C'mon silk, silk

*chorus*

I love the taste of whipcream (ohhh)
Spread it on don't be mean (baby don't be mean)
You know I can't resist you girl
I'll fly you all around the world
(all around the world, oh baby)
I wanna make your body drip
C'mon let me take a sip
(c'mon, c'mon, c'mon c'mon)
Take off what you cherish most
(c'mon,c'mon, come on, come on baby)
Cuz when I brag I like to brag and boast

*chorus*

You, you, you, you
Oh you
You, you, you, you
Let me freak you
You, you, you, you
All of you
yeah c'mon c'mon

You, you, you, you
Oh you
You, you, you, you
Let me do you
Cuz tonight baby, I wanna get freaky with you


----------



## Vince

Three Dog Night Mama Told Me (Not To Come) lyrics   

Want some whiskey in your water?
Sugar in your tea?
What's all these crazy questions they're askin' me?
This is the craziest party that could ever be
Don't turn on the lights 'cause I don't wanna see
Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come
That ain't the way to have fun, no
Open up the window, let some air into this room
I think I'm almost chokin' from the smell of stale perfume
And that cigarette you're smokin' 'bout scare me half to death
Open up the window, sucker, let me catch my breath
Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come
That ain't the way to have fun, son
That ain't the way to have fun, son
The radio is blastin', someone's knockin' at the door
I'm lookin' at my girlfriend - she's passed out on the floor
I seen so many things I ain't never seen before
Don't know what it is - I don't wanna see no more
Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come
She said, That ain't the way to have fun, son
That ain't the way to have fun, no
That ain't the way to have fun, no
That ain't the way to have fun, son
That ain't the way to have fun, no
That ain't the way to have fun, son
That ain't the way to have fun, no
That ain't the way to have fun, son
That ain't the way to have fun, no
That ain't the way to have fun, son


----------



## morganj614

Lookie! Vince posted here. HE's not a snob anymore
*
Who's the leader of the club
That's made for you and me
V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
Hey! there, Hi! there, Ho! there
You're as welcome as can be
V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E

VINCEY Mouse!

VINCEY Mouse!

Forever let us hold our banner
High! High! High! High!

Come along and sing a song
And join the jamboree!
V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E

Vincey Mouse club
We'll have fun
We'll be new faces
High! High! High! High!

We'll do things and
We'll go places
All around the world
We'll go marching

Who's the leader of the club
That's made for you and me
V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
Hey! there, Hi! there, Ho! there
You're as welcome as can be
V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E

Vincey Mouse!

Vincey Mouse!

Forever let us hold our banner
High! High! High! High!

Come along and sing a song
And join the jamboree!
V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E*


----------



## RoseRed

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Lookie! Vince posted here. HE's not a snob anymore
> *
> Who's the leader of the club
> That's made for you and me
> V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> Hey! there, Hi! there, Ho! there
> You're as welcome as can be
> V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> 
> VINCEY Mouse!
> 
> VINCEY Mouse!
> *


----------



## Vince

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Lookie! Vince posted here. HE's not a snob anymore
> *
> Who's the leader of the club
> That's made for you and me
> V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> Hey! there, Hi! there, Ho! there
> You're as welcome as can be
> V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> *


----------



## morganj614

Vince said:
			
		

>



What? You couldn't find *THAT* song?   FLASHBACK time

Buffalo Bob: Say kids, what time is it? 
Kids: It's Howdy Doody Time! 

It's Howdy Doody Time. 
It's Howdy Doody Time. 
Bob Smith and Howdy Do 
Say Howdy Do to you. 
Let's give a rousing cheer, 
Cause Howdy Doody's here, 
It's time to start the show, 
So kids let's go!


----------



## Vince

morganj614 said:
			
		

> What? You couldn't find *THAT* song?   FLASHBACK time
> 
> Buffalo Bob: Say kids, what time is it?
> Kids: It's Howdy Doody Time!


Those are two shows I couldn't stand even as a kid.  Howdy Doody and the Mickey Mouse Club.


----------



## morganj614

Vince said:
			
		

> Those are two shows I couldn't stand even as a kid.  Howdy Doody and the Mickey Mouse Club.



I got to name my sister and named her after Doreen from the MM Club. I barely remember Howdy Doody but I know I watched it.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Friday Disco Run*

Trammps - "Disco Inferno"

To my surprise one hundred storeys high
People getting loose now, getting down on the roof
Folks screaming, out of control
It was so entertaining when the boogie started to explode
I heard somebody say

(Burn baby burn) Disco Inferno
(Burn baby burn) Burn that mother down
(Burn baby burn) Disco Inferno
(Burn baby burn) Burn that mother down

Satisfaction came in a chain reaction
I couldn't get enough, so I had to self-destruct
The heat was on, rising to the top
Everybody is going strong, and that is when my spark got hot
I heard somebody say

(Burn baby burn) Disco Inferno
(Burn baby burn) Burn that mother down
(Burn baby burn) Disco Inferno
(Burn baby burn) Burn that mother down

Up above my head
I hear music in the air
That makes me know
There's a party somewhere

(Just can't stop) When my spark gets hot
(Just can't stop) When my spark gets hot


----------



## virgovictoria

Ohio Players - "Love Rollercoaster"

You give me that funny feeling in my tummy....

Ahw sh.., yeah, that's right huh

Rollercoaster of Love say what
Rollercoaster yeah (oohh oohh oohh)...

Oh baby you know what I'm talking about
Rollercoaster of Love
oh yeah it's Rollercoaster time

lovin' you is really wild
Oh it? just a love rollercoaster
step right up and get your tickets

1-Your love is like a Rollercoaster baby,baby
I wanna ride yeah (awawaw)
(repeat 1)

2-Move over dad 'cause I'm a double dipple
Upside down on the big dip dipper
1,2, 1,2,3 I?e got a ticket come ride with me
Let me go down on the merry-go-round
All is fair 'n' a big fair ground
Let's go slow, let's go fast
Like a liqorice twist gonna whip your ass
(rpt 1, 1, 2, 1...)

Rollercoaster say what
I will be there for you I will be your man


----------



## virgovictoria

Ohio Players - "Fire"

Hey, now, huh-huh
Hey, hey, hey, no, (Ow, now)
Hey, now, huh-huh
Hey, hey, hey, no

Fire (Uh) [Uh]
Fire (It?s all about) [Uh, uh]
Fire (Woo, woo, woo)
Fire

The way you walk and talk really sets me off
To a fuller love, child, yes, it does, uh
The way you squeeze and tease, knocks to me my knees
?Cause I?m smokin?, baby, baby

The way you swerve and curve, really wrecks my nerves
And I?m so excited, child [Yeah], woo, woo
The way you push, push let?s me know that you?re good
[You?re gonna get your wish] Oh, yeah



Fire (What I said, child, ow)
Fire (Uh-huh)
Got me burnin?, burnin?, burnin?
Got me burnin?, burnin?, burnin? (Yeah)
Got me burnin?, burnin?, burnin? (Yeah)

Woo...hoo...hoo...baby
Start burnin, burnin? baby
Ooh. Ooh, ooh, ooh
Burnin, burnin? baby
Oh, baby

When you shake what you got, and girl, you?ve got a lot
You?re really somethin?, child, yes, you are
When you?re hot you?re hot, you really shoot your shot
You?re dyn-o-mite, child, yeah

Well, I can tell by your game, you?re gonna start a flame
Love, baby, baby
I?m not gon? choke from the smoke, got me tightenin? up my stroke
Do you feel it, girl, yeah


----------



## virgovictoria

Gap Band - "Burn Rubber on Me"

Woo, gave you my money, I gave you my time
Why you wanna hurt me, girl
Are you serious, Im just curious
Why you wanna hurt me, girl

Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl
Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl

Never, ever had a lover
Who put the peddle to the metal
And burn rubber on me, Charlie
Oh, no

You took my money, you took my time
Made me think everything was fine
Then you upped and ran away
And made me just go crazy

I never, ever had a lover
Who put the peddle to the metal
And burn rubber on me, Charlie
Oh, no, no, no

Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl
Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl

I never, ever had a lover
Who put the peddle to the metal
And burn rubber on me, Charlie
Oh, no, no, no

Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl
Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl

You told me to go up the block
To get you a strawberry pop
When I got back to the flat
You had burned rubber out the back

I went to the closet and saw no clothes
All I saw was hangers and poles
I went to the phone and called your mother
And told me that you had burned rubber on me, Charlie
Oh, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no

Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl
Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl

I never, ever had a lover
Who put the peddle to the metal
And burn rubber on me, Charlie
Oh, no, no, no, no, oh, no, yeah, yeah

Just because youre not for real
Why you hurt me, girl
Just because youre not for real-acap


----------



## virgovictoria

Gap Band - "Early in the Morning"

Oh, Annette, you know I loved you till you left me
Oh, Annette, you know I cared till you were gone
I was young and foolish, I didnt know what I was doin
I didnt know I lost you till youre gone
Oh, Annette, you know I loved you till you were gone

So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover
So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover

So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover
Gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover

Now I gotta get up early every morning
Cause the early bird always catches the worm
Now I gotta get up every morning
Gotta make up for the lesson Ive learned
Gotta find me a lover that wont run for cover
Gotta find me a lover that wont run the mother

Cause I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover
So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover

So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover
So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover

I was young and foolish, I didnt know what I was doin
I didnt know I lost you till youre gone
She had a pretty face that drove men wild
I even wanted her to have my child

Early in the morning
To find me another lover
So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover

So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover
So I gotta get up early in the morning
To find me another lover

(Team say it)
Gotta find me another lover
Gotta find me another lover
Gotta find me another lover
Gotta find me another lover

(Ladies just sing it one time, sing ladies)
Gotta find me an


----------



## virgovictoria

Barry White - "Can't Get Enough of Your Love Babe" :swoon:

Spoken)
I've heard people say that
Too much of anything is not good for you, baby
Oh no
But I don't know about that
There's many times that we've loved
We've shared love and made love
It doesn't seem to me like it's enough
There's just not enough of it
There's just not enough
Oh oh, babe

(sung)
My darling I, can't get enough of your love babe
Girl, I don't know, I don't know why
Can't get enough of your love babe
Oh, some things i can't get used to
No matter how I try
Just like the more you give, the more I want
And baby, that's no lie
Oh no, babe

Tell me, what can I say?
What am I gonna do?
How should I feel when everything is you?
What kind of love is this that you're givin' me?
Is it in your kiss or just because you're sweet?

Girl, all I know is every time you're here
I feel the change
Somethin' moves
I scream your name
Do whatcha got to do

Darling, I, can't get enough of your love babe
Girl, I don't know, I don't know, I don't know why
I can't get enough of your love babe
Oh no, babe

Girl, if only I could make you see
And make you understand
Girl, your love for me is all I need
And more than I can stand
Oh well, babe

How can I explain all the things I feel?
You've given me so much
Girl, you're so unreal
Still I keep loving you
More and more each time
Girl, what am I gonna do
Because you blow my mind

I get the same old feelin' every time you're here
I feel the change
Somethin' moves
I scream your name
Do whatcha got to do

Darling, I, can't get enough of your love babe
Oh no, babe

(Spoken)
Baby, let me take all of my life to find you
But you can believe it's gonna take the rest of ny life to keep you

(sung)
Oh no, babe
My darling I, can't get enoug of your love babe
Yeah, I don't know, I don't know, I don't know why
Can't get enough of your love babe
Oh my darling I, can't get enough of your love babe
Oh babe
I don't know, I don't know, I don't know why
I can't get enough of your love babe
Oh babe


----------



## virgovictoria

Silver Convention - "Fly Robin Fly"

Fly, robin fly 
Fly, robin fly 
Fly, robin fly 
Up, up to the sky 

Fly, robin fly 
Fly, robin fly 
Fly, robin fly 
Up, up to the sky 

(long instrumental) 

Fly, robin fly 
Fly, robin fly 
Fly, robin fly 
Up, up to the sky


----------



## virgovictoria

Irene Cara - "Fame" 

Baby look at me
And tell me what you see.
You ain't seen the best of me yet
Give me time, I'll make you forget the rest.
I got more in me, and you can set it free
I can catch the moon in my hand
Don't you know who I am?

Chorus:

Remember my name (Fame)
I'm gonna live forever
I'm gonna learn how to fly (High)
I feel it coming together
People will see me and die (Fame)
I'm gonna make it to heaven
Light up the sky like a flame (Fame)
I'm gonna live forever
Baby, remember my name
Remember, Remember, Remember, Remember,
Remember, Remember, Remember, Remember

Baby hold me tight
'Cause you can make it right.
You can shoot me straight to the top
Give me love and take all I got to give.
Baby I'll be tough
Too much is not enough, no
I can ride your heart till it breaks
You've got what it takes.

Repeat chorus


----------



## virgovictoria

Diana Ross - "I'm Coming Out"

I'm coming out
I'm coming
I'm coming out
I'm coming out
I'm coming out
I'm coming out

I'm coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I'm coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

There's a new me coming out
And I just had to live
And I wanna give
I'm completely positive
I think this time around
I am gonna do it
Like you never do it
Like you never knew it
Ooh, I'll make it through

The time has come for me
To break out of the shell
I have to shout
That I'm coming out

I'm coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I'm coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

I'm coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I'm coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

I've got to show the world
All that I wanna be
And all my billities
Ther's so much more to me
Somehow, I have to make them
Just understand
I got it well in hand
And, oh, how I've planned
I'm spreadin' love
There's no need to fear
And I just feel so glad
Everytime I hear:

I'm coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I'm coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show


----------



## virgovictoria

Vicki Sue Robinson - "Turn the Beat Around"

Turn the beat around.
Love to hear percussion.
Turn it upside down.
Love to hear percussion.
Love to hear it.

Blow horns, you sure sound pretty!
Your bottom lips keep moving to the nitty gritty.
But when you hear the scratch of the guitars scratching.
Then you know that rhythm carries all the action.

Turn the beat around.
Love to hear percussion.
(Move your feet when you feel the beat!)
Turn it upside down.
Love to hear percussion.
Love to hear it.

Flute player, play your flute, cause
I know that you want to get jumping.
But you see, I've made up my mind about
It's got to be the rhythm, no doubt about it.
Cause when the guitar player starts playing with the syncopated rhythm
With the scratch, scratch, scratch
Makes me want to move my body, yeah yeah yeah!
And when the drummer starts beating that beat,
Beating the outside beat with the syncopated rhythm
With the rat-tat-tat-tat-tat-tat on a drum.

Turn the beat around.
Love to hear percussion.
Turn it upside down.
Love to hear percussion.
Love to hear it


----------



## virgovictoria

The Hues Corporation - "Rock the Boat"

So I'd like to know where you got the notion,
said I'd like to know where you got the notion.
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby.
Rock the boat don't tip the boat over.
Rock the boat don't rock the boat baby.
Rock the boat...

Ever since our voyage of love began, your touch has thrilled me like the
rush of the wind.
And your arms have held me safe from a rolling sea;
There's always been a quiet place to harbor me.

Our love is like a ship on the ocean.
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion.

So I'd like to know where you got the notion,
Said I'd like to know where you got the notion.
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby.
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over.
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby,
Rock the boat...

Up to now we've sailed through every storm, and I've always had your
tender lips to keep me warm.
Oh, I need to have the strength that flows from you.
Don't let me drift away, my dear, when love can see me through.

Our love is like a ship on the ocean.
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Might Be a Repeat...*

Anita Ward - "Ring My Bell"

I'm glad you're home
Well, did you really miss me?
I guess you did by the look in your eye (look in your eye, look in your eye)
Well lay back and relax while I put away the dishes
Then you and me can rock a bell

You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell

The night is young and full of possibilities
Well come on and let yourself be free
My love for you, so long I've been savin'
Tonight was made for me and you

You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell (ring my bell, ding-dong-ding)
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell (ring my bell, ring-a-ling-a-ling)
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell (ring my bell, ding-dong-ding)
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell (ring my bell, ring-a-ling-a-ling)

(you can ring my bell, you can ring my bell
ding, dong, ding, ah-ah, ring it!
you can ring my bell, anytime, anywhere
ring it, ring it, ring it, ring it, oww!
you can ring my bell, you can ring my bell
ding, dong, ding, ah-ah, ring it!
you can ring my bell, anytime, anywhere
ring it, ring it, ring it, ring it, oww!)

You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell (ring my bell, ding-dong-ding)
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell (ring my bell, ring-a-ling-a-ling)
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell (ring my bell, ding-dong-ding)
You can ring my be-e-ell, ring my bell (ring my bell, ring-a-ling-a-ling)


----------



## virgovictoria

*One of my All Time Favorites...*

Thelma Houston - "Don't Leave Me This Way"

Don't leave me this way 
I can't survive, I can't stay alive 
Without you love, oh baby 
Don't leave me this way 
I can't exist, I will surely miss 
Your tender kiss 
So don't leave me this way 

Oh baby, my heart is full of love and desire for you 
So come on down and do what you've got to do 
You started this fire down in my soul 
Now can't you see it's burning, out of control 
So come down and stisfy the need in me 
Cos only your good loving can set me free 

Don't leave me this way 
I don't understand how I'm at your command 
So baby please don''t leave me this way 

Don't leave me this way 
Cos I can't exist 
I will surely miss 
your tender kiss 
So don't leave me this way 

Oh baby, my heart is full of love and desire for you... 

Don't leave me this way 
I can't survive, I can't stay alive 
Without you love, oh baby 
Don't leave me this way 
I can't exist, I will surely miss 
Your tender kiss 
So don't leave me this way 

Oh baby, my heart is full of love and desire for you...


----------



## virgovictoria

Kool And the Gang - "Jungle Boogie"

Get down, get down
Get down, get down
Get down, get down
Get down, get down
Get down, get down
Get down, get down
Get down, get down
Get down, get down

Jungle Boogie
Jungle Boogie
(Get it)
Jungle Boogie
Jungle Boogie
(Get it)
Jungle Boogie
(Ooh the boogie)
Jungle Boogie
(Get down)
Jungle Boogie
(Ah)
Jungle Boogie
(Shake it around)

Jungle Boogie
(Get up, then you get down)
Jungle Boogie
(Boogie, boogie)
Jungle Boogie
(Boogie, boogie)
Jungle Boogie
(Brrr)
Jungle Boogie
(Well ya get down)
Jungle Boogie
(Get the boogie)
Jungle Boogie
(Yeah in the jungle)
Jungle Boogie
(Get down with the boogie)

Get down, get down
Get down, get down
(Yeah)
Get down, get down
Get down, get down
(Yeah)
Get down, get down
Get down, get down
(Jungle Boogie)
Get down, get down
(The boogie)
Get down, get down
(The boogie)
Get down, get down
(Jungle boogie)
Get down, get down
(Yeah)
Get down, get down
(Its the boogie)
Get down, get down

Uh, get it
Feel the funk, y'all
Let the boogie flow
Huh, uh uh
Huh, uh uh uh
Huh, uh mm'
Get down with the boogie
Get it, get the jungle boogie
Get down
Huh, uh, get down with the boogie
Said UH, uh
Get down
Said UH, uh
Get down
Said UH, uh
Get down
Said UH, uh
Huh, till ya feel it y'all
Huh, get down y'all
Huh, uh get down
Huh, uh y'all get down
Uh, oh, with the get down
Uh, ughhh
Uh, ha, get down
Whoooaaaa


----------



## virgovictoria

Donna Summer - "Love to Love You Baby"

I love to love you baby... 

When you're laying so close to me 
there's no place I'd rather you be 
than with me here 

I love to love you baby... 

Do it to me again and again 
you put me in such an awful spin 
in a spin 

I love to love you baby... 

Lay your head down real close to me 
soothe my mind and set me free 
set me free 

I love to love you baby... 

When you're laying so close to me 
there's no place I'd rather you be 
than with me here 

I love to love you baby... 

Do it to me again and again 
you put me in such an awful spin 
in a spin 

I love to love you baby... 

I love to love you baby... 

I love to love you baby... 

Love to love you baby baby... 

I love to love you baby... 

When you're laying so close to me 
there's no place I'd rather you be 
than with me here 

I love to love you baby... 

Do it to me again and again 
you put me in such an awful spin 
in a spin 

I love to love you baby 

Lay your head down so close to 
soothe my mind and set me free 
set me free 

I love to love you baby 

When you're laying so close to me 
there's no place I'd rather you be 
than with me here 

I love to love you baby


----------



## virgovictoria

Lipps - "Funkytown"

Gotta make a move to a town that's right for me
Town to keep me movin'
Keep me groovin' with some energy.

Well, I talk about it, Talk about it,
Talk about it, Talk about it,
Talk about, Talk about,
Talk about movin,

Gotta move on.
Gotta move on.
Gotta move on.

Won't you take me to
Funkytown.
Won't you take me to
Funkytown.
Won't you take me to
Funkytown.
Won't you take me to
Funkytown.

(Repeat)


----------



## virgovictoria

*How you like me now???*

Amii Stewart - "Knock on Wood"

I don't want to lose you, this good thing
that I got 'cause if I do
I will surely,
surely lose a lot.
'Cause your love is better
than any love I know.
It's like thunder and lightning,
the way you love me is frightening.
You better knock, knock on wood, baby.

I'm not superstitious about ya
but I can't take no chance.
I got me spinnin', baby,
you know I'm in a trance.
'Cause your love is better
than any love I know.
It's like thunder and lightning,
the way you love me is frightening.
You better knock, knock on wood, baby.

It's no secret about it,
that woman is my loving cup
'cause she sees to it
that I get enough.
Just one touch from here,
you know it means so much.
It's like thunder and lightning,
the way you love me is frightening.
You better knock, knock on wood, baby.

You better knock, knock, knock on wood ...


----------



## otter

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Lookie! Vince posted here. HE's not a snob anymore
> *
> Who's the leader of the club
> That's made for you and me
> V-I-N-C-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
> *


----------



## otter

I'm so young and you're so old
This, my darling, I've been told
I don't care just what they say
'Cause forever I will pray
You and I will be as free
As the birds up in the trees
Oh, please stay by me, Diana

Thrills I get when you hold me close
Oh, my darling, you're the most
I love you but do you love me
Oh, Diana, can't you see
I love you with all my heart
And I hope we will never part
Oh, please stay with me, Diana

Oh, my darlin', oh, my lover
Tell me that there is no other
I love you with my heart
Oh-oh, oh-oh, oh-oh
Only you can take my heart
Only you can tear it apart
When you hold me in your loving arms
I can feel you giving all your charms
Hold me, darling, ho-ho hold me tight
Squeeze me baby with-a all your might
Oh, please stay by me, Diana
Oh, please, Diana
Oh, please, Diana
Oh, please, Diana


----------



## Bogart

http://beagleweb.com/personal/Frantics-Tae-Kwon-Leep-64k.mp3


----------



## RoseRed

Bogart said:
			
		

> http://beagleweb.com/personal/Frantics-Tae-Kwon-Leep-64k.mp3


Windows Media Player cannot play the file because the required audio codec is not installed on your computer.


----------



## Vince

Just heard this one on the radio.

Dylan

Once upon a time, you dressed so fine,
Threw the bums a dime, in your prime, didn't you?
People call, say "Beware, doll, you're bound to fall."
You thought they were all kiddin' you.
You used to laugh about  laugh about  Everybody that was hangin' out,
But now you don't talk so loud, Now you don't seem so proud,
Am 
About havin' to be scroungin' your next meal.
How does it feel?               How does it feel.
To be on your own.              With no direction home.
A complete unknown.             Like a rollin' stone.

You've gone to the finest schools, alright, Miss Lovely,
But you know you only used to get juiced in it.
You never had to live out on the street,
But now you're gonna have to get used to it.
You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulders a Siamese cat.
Ain't it hard when you discover that
He really wasn't where it's at
After he took from you everything he could steal.

You never turned around to see the frowns
On the jugglers and the clowns when they all did tricks for you.
Never understood that it ain't no good.
You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you.
You said you'd never compromise
With the Mystery Tramp but now you realize
He's not selling any alibis
As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
And he says, "Do you want to make a deal?"

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
They're all drinkin', thinkin' that they've got it made.
Exchanging all kinds of precious gifts,
You'd better lift your diamond ring, you'd better pawn it babe.
You used to be so amused
At Napolean in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now he calls you you can't refuse
When you got nothin' you got nothin' to lose
Your invisible now you've got no secrets to conceal.


----------



## Tonio

Because we ain't nothin' but mammals, here's a quickie from the Bloodhound Gang...

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/bloodhoundgang/thebadtouch.html


----------



## kwillia

All our times have come
Here but now they’re gone
Seasons don’t fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..we can be like they are
Come on baby...don’t fear the reaper
Baby take my hand...don’t fear the reaper
We’ll be able to fly...don’t fear the reaper
Baby I’m your man...

Valentine is done
Here but now they’re gone
Romeo and juliet
Are together in eternity...romeo and juliet
40,000 men and women everyday...like romeo and juliet
40,000 men and women everyday...redefine happiness
Another 40,000 coming everyday...we can be like they are
Come on baby...don’t fear the reaper
Baby take my hand...don’t fear the reaper
We’ll be able to fly...don’t fear the reaper
Baby I’m your man...

Love of two is one
Here but now they’re gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear she couldn’t go on
Then the door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared...saying don’t be afraid
Come on baby...and she had no fear
And she ran to him...then they started to fly
They looked backward and said goodby...she had become like they are
She had taken his hand...she had become like they are
Come on baby...don’t fear the reaper


----------



## Bogart

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Windows Media Player cannot play the file because the required audio codec is not installed on your computer.


It plays on mine so I laughed for you.


----------



## RoseRed

Bogart said:
			
		

> It plays on mine so I laughed for you.


Thanks


----------



## mAlice

[DD - Donald Duck voice]
[BS - background singers]
[EP - Elvis voice]

Went to a party the other night
All the ladies were treating me right
Moving my feet to the disco beat
How in the world could I keep my seat

All of a sudden I began to change
I was on the dance floor acting strange
Flapping my arms I began to cluck
Look at me..
I'm the disco duck

[DD:] Ah, get down, mama
I've got to have me a woman, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] Got to have me a woman
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] Oh, get down, mama
[BS:] Try your luck, don't be a cluck, disco
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD+BS] Disco
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] All right
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] Ah, get down mama,
Oh mama, shake your tail feather, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha

When the music stopped I returned to my seat
But there's no stoppin' a duck and his beat
So I got back up to try my luck
Why look

[DD:] Everybody's doin' the
[DD+BS] Disco, disco duck
[DD+BS] Disco, disco duck
[BS:] Try your luck
[DD:] Wave to me
[BS:] Don't be a cluck
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD+BS] Disco
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] My, oh my
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] Ah, get down mama, ha, ha, ha, ha
[BS:] Try your luck, don't be a cluck
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD+BS] Disco
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[BS:] Disco
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[BS:] Try your luck, don't be a cluck
[EP:] Thank you duck
[BS:] Disco
[EP:] For gettin' down
[BS:] Disco disco disco
[EP:] Thank you so very much
[BS:] Disco duck
[DD:] You're welcome
[BS:] Disco Disco Duck
[BS:] Try your luck, don't be a cluck
Disco, disco, disco


----------



## Toxick

kwillia said:
			
		

> All our times have come
> Here but now they’re gone
> Seasons don’t fear the reaper
> Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..we can be like they are
> Come on baby...don’t fear the reaper
> Baby take my hand...don’t fear the reaper
> We’ll be able to fly...don’t fear the reaper
> Baby I’m your man...





Guys - it sounded great, but I gotta tell ya.

I coulda used a little more cowbell.


----------



## mAlice

Toxick said:
			
		

> Guys - it sounded great, but I gotta tell ya.
> 
> I coulda used a little more cowbell.


----------



## otter

Toxick said:
			
		

> Guys - it sounded great, but I gotta tell ya.
> 
> I coulda used a little more cowbell.




<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/cowbell.gif">


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/cowbell.gif


 Glad I peeked!

I did NOT edit this.


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Glad I peaked!



You doing drugs or climbing a mountain??


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> : Glad to see some folks go it...




go it?? you doing the same thing as K_Jo??


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> My finger that got shut in the door yesterday is still swollen and purply...
> 
> I wish I was was buzzing or peaking right about now...either one would cure my grouchy mood.




PM K_Jo


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> go it?? you doing the same thing as K_Jo??


I seriously doubt it...


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> PM K_Jo


Pipe down, Gopher.


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> My finger that got shut in the door yesterday is still swollen and purply...
> 
> I wish I was was buzzing or peaking right about now...either one would cure my grouchy mood.




*Wanna dance????* 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/surprise.gif">


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> All our times have come
> Here but now they’re gone
> Seasons don’t fear the reaper
> Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..we can be like they are
> Come on baby...don’t fear the reaper
> Baby take my hand...don’t fear the reaper
> We’ll be able to fly...don’t fear the reaper
> Baby I’m your man...
> 
> Valentine is done
> Here but now they’re gone
> Romeo and juliet
> Are together in eternity...romeo and juliet
> 40,000 men and women everyday...like romeo and juliet
> 40,000 men and women everyday...redefine happiness
> Another 40,000 coming everyday...we can be like they are
> Come on baby...don’t fear the reaper
> Baby take my hand...don’t fear the reaper
> We’ll be able to fly...don’t fear the reaper
> Baby I’m your man...
> 
> Love of two is one
> Here but now they’re gone
> Came the last night of sadness
> And it was clear she couldn’t go on
> Then the door was open and the wind appeared
> The candles blew then disappeared
> The curtains flew then he appeared...saying don’t be afraid
> Come on baby...and she had no fear
> And she ran to him...then they started to fly
> They looked backward and said goodby...she had become like they are
> She had taken his hand...she had become like they are
> Come on baby...don’t fear the reaper



I got it, loved it, laughed about it, tried to give you juju, but had given you too much...  

I was just a little broken hearted at the low response to my disco fever..


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> My finger that got shut in the door yesterday is still swollen and purply...
> 
> I wish I was was buzzing or peaking right about now...either one would cure my grouchy mood.


I'd say you're buzzing just fine.


----------



## virgovictoria

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I got it, loved it, laughed about it, tried to give you juju, but had given you too much...
> 
> I was just a little broken hearted at the low response to my disco fever..



The "Needs More Cowbell" that is...  LUV IT!


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I was just a little broken hearted at the low response to my disco fever..


By the time you got your disco fever, dems had already put me in a grouchy mood...


----------



## kwillia

At least Toxick loves me...

green square "I GOTTA FEVAH! And the only prescription... is more cowbell. ~t0x1k"


----------



## jazz lady

Hey lady, you lady, cursing at your life
You're a discontented mother and a regimented wife
I've no doubt you dream about the things you'll never do
But, I wish someone had talked to me
Like I wanna talk to you.....

Oh, I've been to Georgia and California and anywhere I could run
I took the hand of a preacher man and we made love in the sun
But I ran out of places and friendly faces because I had to be free
I've been to paradise but I've never been to me

Please lady, please lady, don't just walk away
'Cause I have this need to tell you why I'm all alone today
I can see so much of me still living in your eyes
Won't you share a part of a weary heart that has lived million lies....

Oh, I've been to Nice and the Isle of Greece while I've sipped champagne on a yacht
I've moved like Harlow in Monte Carlo and showed 'em what I've got
I've been undressed by kings and I've seen some things that a woman ain't supposed to see
I've been to paradise, but I've never been to me

[spoken]
_Hey, you know what paradise is?
It's a lie, a fantasy we create about people and places as we'd like them to be
But you know what truth is?
It's that little baby you're holding, it's that man you fought with this morning
The same one you're going to make love with tonight
That's truth, that's love......

_Sometimes I've been to crying for unborn children that might have made me complete
But I took the sweet life, I never knew I'd be bitter from the sweet
I've spent my life exploring the subtle whoring that costs too much to be free
Hey lady......
I've been to paradise, (I've been to paradise) 
But I've never been to me

(I've been to Georgia and California, and anywhere I could run)
I've been to paradise, never been to me
(I've been to Neice and the isle of Greece while I've sipped champagne on a yacht)
I've been to paradise, never been to me
(I've been to cryin' for unborn children that might have made me complete)
I've been to paradise, never been to me
(I've been to Georgia and California, and anywhere I could run)
I've been to paradise, never been to me


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hate the world today
> You're so good to me
> I know but I can't change
> Tried to tell you
> But you look at me like maybe
> I'm an angel underneath
> Innocent and sweet
> Yesterday I cried
> Must have been relieved to see
> The softer side
> I can understand how you'd be so confused
> I don't envy you
> I'm a little bit of everything
> All rolled into one
> 
> [Chorus:]
> I'm a #####, I'm a lover
> I'm a child, I'm a mother
> I'm a sinner, I'm a saint
> I do not feel ashamed
> I'm your hell, I'm your dream
> I'm nothing in between
> You know you wouldn't want it any other way
> 
> So take me as I am
> This may mean
> You'll have to be a stronger man
> Rest assured that
> When I start to make you nervous
> And I'm going to extremes
> Tomorrow I will change
> And today won't mean a thing
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> Just when you think, you got me figured out
> The season's already changing
> I think it's cool, you do what you do
> And don't try to save me
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> I'm a #####, I'm a tease
> I'm a goddess on my knees
> When you hurt, when you suffer
> I'm your angel undercover
> I've been numb, I'm revived
> Can't say I'm not alive
> You know I wouldn't want it any other way



Quoted 'cause this fits my current mood...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Quoted 'cause this fits my current mood...


And I called you one in a PM then apologized.    I shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And I called you one in a PM then apologized.    I shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## morganj614

*Theme for today.*

Run down the street singing the highlighted parts! 

When the moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars
This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius
Age of Aquarius
Aquarius!
Aquarius!

Harmony and understanding
Sympathy and trust abounding
No more falsehoods or derisions
Golden living dreams of visions
Mystic crystal revelation
And the mind's true liberation
Aquarius!
Aquarius!

When the moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars
This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius
Age of Aquarius
Aquarius!
Aquarius!
Aquarius!
Aquarius!

[instrumental and tempo shift]

*Let the sunshine, let the sunshine in, the sunshine in
Let the sunshine, let the sunshine in, the sunshine in
Let the sunshine, let the sunshine in, the sunshine in*

[continue to end with concurrent scat]

*Oh, let it shine, c'mon
Now everybody just sing along
Let the sun shine in
Open up your heart and let it shine on in
When you are lonely, let it shine on
Got to open up your heart and let it shine on in
And when you feel like you've been mistreated
And your friends turn away
Just open your heart, and shine it on in*


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I was just a little broken hearted at the low response to my disco fever..


Nobody wants to admit they owned bee-gee records and wore Leisure Suits to the club!  

TY VV, brought back great memories


----------



## Agee

*Pg*

You could have a steam train
If you’d just lay down your tracks
You could have an aeroplane flying
If you bring your blue sky back

All you do is call me
I’ll be anything you need

You could have a big dipper
Going up and down, all around the bends
You could have a bumper car, bumping
This amusement never ends

I want to be your sledgehammer
Why don’t you call my name
Oh let me be your sledgehammer
This will be my testimony
Show me round your fruitcage
’cos I will be your honey bee
Open up your fruitcage
Where the fruit is as sweet as can be

I want to be your sledgehammer
Why don’t you call my name
You’d better call the sledgehammer
Put your mind at rest
I’m going to be-the sledgehammer
This can be my testimony
I’m your sledgehammer
Let there be no doubt about it

Sledge sledge sledgehammer

I’ve kicked the habit
Shed my skin
This is the new stuff
I go dancing in, we go dancing in
Oh won’t you show for me
And I will show for you
Show for me, I will show for you
Yea, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, I do mean you
Only you
You’ve been coming through
Going to build that power
Build, build up that power, hey
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
Going to feel that power, build in you
Come on, come on, help me do
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, you
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
It’s what we’re doing, doing
All day and night


----------



## Agee

*D. Henley*

They’re pickin’ up the prisoners and puttin’
’em in the pen
And all she wants to do is dance, dance
Rebels been rebels since I don’t know when
And all she wants to do is dance
Molotov cocktail-the local drink
And all she wants to do is dance, dance
They mix ’em up right in the kitchen sink
And all she wants to do is dance
Crazy people walkin’ round
With blood in their eyes
And all she wants to do is dance, dance
Wild-eyed pistol wavers
Who ain’t afraid to die
And all she wants to do is-
And all she wants to do is dance
And make romance
She can’t feel the heat comin’ off the street
She wants to party
She wants to get down
And all she wants to do is-
And all she wants to do is dance
Well, the government bugged the men’s
Room in the local disco lounge
And all she wants to do is dance, dance
To keep the boys from sellin’
All the weapons they could scrounge
And all she wants to do is dance
But that don’t keep the boys
From makin’ a buck or two
And all she wants to do is dance, dance
They still can sell the army
All the drugs that they can do
And all she wants to do is-
And all she wants to do is dance
And make romance
Well, we barely made the airport
For the last plane out
As we taxied down the runway
I could hear the people shout
They said, don’t come back here yankee!
But if I ever do-
I’ll bring more money
’cause all she wants to do is dance
And make romance
Never mind the hear comin’ off the street
She wants to party
She wants to get down
All she wants to do is-
All she wants to do is dance
All she wants to do is dance
And make romance
All she wants to do is dance


----------



## Agee

*more DH*

Let’s go down to the sunset grill
We can watch the working girls go by
Watch the basket people walk around and
Mumble
And stare out at the auburn sky
There’s an old man there from the old world
To him, it’s all the same
Calls all his customers by name
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
You see a lot more meanness in the city
It’s the kind that tears you up inside
Hard to come away with anything that feels
Like dignity
Hard to get home with any pride
These days a man makes you somethin’
And you never see his face
But there is no hiding place
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Respectable little murders pay
They get more respectable every day
Don’t worry girl, I’m gonna stick by you
And someday soon we’re gonna get in that
Car and get outta here
Let’s go down to the sunset grill
Watch the working girls go by
Watch the basket people walk around and
Mumble
And gaze out at the auburn sky
Maybe we’ll leave come springtime
Meanwhile, have another beer
What would we do without these jerks
Anyway? 
Besides, all our friends are here
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill


----------



## Agee

*old eagles*

There are stars
In the southern sky
Southward as you go
There is moonlight
And moss in the trees
Down the seven bridges road

Now I have loved you like a baby
Like some lonesome child
And I have loved you in a tame way
And I have loved you wild

Sometimes there’s a part of me
Has to turn form here and go
Running like a child from these warm stars
Down the seven bridges road

There are stars in the southern sky
And if ever you decide
You should go
There is a taste of time sweetened honey
Down the seven bridges road


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> in a tame way


Hey Air... you know how to catch a unique rabbit...:shrug:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey Air... you know how to catch a unique rabbit...:shrug:


how?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> how?


Unique up on it... Do you know how to catch a tame rabbit...:shrug:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Unique up on it... Do you know how to catch a tame rabbit...:shrug:


  

how?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> how?


Tame way... unique up on it...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Tame way... unique up on it...


 
Is this one of K's kids posting?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Is this one of K's kids posting?


Don't make fun... it's my favorite joke of all times... It's all your fault cause you posted a song with 'tame' in it...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't make fun... it's my favorite joke of all times... It's all your fault cause you posted a song with 'tame' in it...




See-ya, got to go, just slipped in for a quickie.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey Air... you know how to catch a unique rabbit...:shrug:



Hey Kwillia!!!  What's invisible and smells like carrots?  <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_4_54.gif' alt='Carrots' border=0></a>


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Bunny farts...





vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kwillia again.


----------



## Agee

*bunny farts to the stones*

I’ve been holding out so long
I’ve been sleeping all alone
Lord I miss you
I’ve been hanging on the phone
I’ve been sleeping all alone
I want to kiss you

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh

Well, I’ve been haunted in my sleep
You’ve been starring in my dreams
Lord I miss you
I’ve been waiting in the hall
Been waiting on your call
When the phone rings
It’s just some friends of mine that say,
Hey, what’s the matter man? 
We’re gonna come around at twelve
With some puerto rican girls that are just dyin’ to meet you.
We’re gonna bring a case of wine
Hey, let’s go mess and fool around
You know, like we used to

Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah

Oh everybody waits so long
Oh baby why you wait so long
Won’t you come on! come on!

I’ve been walking in central park
Singing after dark
People think I’m crazy
I’ve been stumbling on my feet
Shuffling through the street
Asking people, what’s the matter with you boy? 

Sometimes I want to say to myself
Sometimes I say

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
I won’t miss you child

I guess I’m lying to myself
It’s just you and no one else
Lord I won’t miss you child
You’ve been blotting out my mind
Fooling on my time
No, I won’t miss you, baby, yeah

Lord, I miss you child

Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah

Lord, I miss you child

Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah

Lord, I miss you child

Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah


----------



## Agee

*stones kinda night*

Shattered, shattered
Love and hope and sex and dreams
Are still surviving on the street
Look at me, I’m in tatters!
I’m a shattered
Shattered

Friends are so alarming
My lover’s never charming
Life’s just a cocktail party on the street
Big apple
People dressed in plastic bags
Directing traffic
Some kind of fashion
Shattered

Laughter, joy, and loneliness and sex and sex and sex and sex
Look at me, I’m in tatters
I’m a shattered
Shattered

All this chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter ’bout
Shmatta, shmatta, shmatta -- I can’t give it away on 7th avenue
This town’s been wearing tatters (shattered, shattered)
Work and work for love and sex
Ain’t you hungry for success, success, success, success
Does it matter? (shattered) does it matter? 
I’m shattered.
Shattered

Ahhh, look at me, I’m a shattered
I’m a shattered
Look at me- I’m a shattered, yeah

Pride and joy and greed and sex
That’s what makes our town the best
Pride and joy and dirty dreams and still surviving on the street
And look at me, I’m in tatters, yeah
I’ve been battered, what does it matter
Does it matter, uh-huh
Does it matter, uh-huh, I’m a shattered

Don’t you know the crime rate is going up, up, up, up, up
To live in this town you must be tough, tough, tough, tough, tough!
You got rats on the west side
Bed bugs uptown
What a mess this town’s in tatters I’ve been shattered
My brain’s been battered, splattered all over manhattan

Uh-huh, this town’s full of money grabbers
Go ahead, bite the big apple, don’t mind the maggots, huh
Shadoobie, my brain’s been battered
My friends they come around they
Flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter
Pile it up, pile it high on the platter


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Shattered, shattered
> 
> 
> Shadoobie, my brain’s been battered
> My friends they come around they
> Flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter
> Pile it up, pile it high on the platter



I should make this my siggie...


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I should make this my siggie...


Been trying to give you green props for your disco inferno posts, but the system has locked me out!


----------



## Agee

*This song reminds of HS band*

VEHICLE
THE IDES OF MARCH

Hey well
I'm a friendly stranger in a black sedan
Won't you hop inside my car.
I got pictures, got candy
I'm a loveable man
And I can take you to the nearest star.
I'm your vehicle baby
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go.
I'm your vehicle woman
But I'm not sure you know
that I love ya
I need ya
I want ya,
got to have you child,
Great God in heaven you know I love you.
Well if you want to be a movie star
I'll get a ticket to Hollywood.
But if you want to stayjust the way you are
You know I think you really should.
I'm your vehicle baby
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go.
I'm your vehicle woman
But I'm not sure you know
that I love ya
I need ya
I want ya,
got to have you child,
Great God in heaven you know I love you.
Hey well
I'm a friendly stranger in a black sedan
Won't you hop inside my car.
I got pictures, got candy
I'm a loveable man
And I can take you to the nearest star.
I'm your vehicle baby
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go.
I'm your vehicle woman
But I'm not sure you know
that I love ya
I need ya
I want ya,
got to have you child,
Great God in heaven you know I love you.
And I'm your vehicle babe.
you know
I love ya
I need ya
I want ya,
got to have you child,
Great God in heaven you know I love you.


----------



## Agee

*H. Nilsson, old school*

Everybody's talking at me.
I don't hear a word they're saying,
Only the echoes of my mind.
People stopping staring,
I can't see their faces,
Only the shadows of their eyes.

I'm going where the sun keeps shining 
Thru' the pouring rain,
Going where the weather suits my clothes,
Backing off of the North East wind,
Sailing on summer breeze
And skipping over the ocean like a stone.

I'm going where the sun keeps shining 
Thru' the pouring rain,
Going where the weather suits my clothes,
Backing off of the North East wind,
Sailing on summer breeze
And skipping over the ocean like a stone<!-- /active -->


----------



## Agee

*more nilsson*

Bang, bang, shoot em' up, destiny
Bang, bang, shoot em' up to the moon
Bang, bang, shoot em' up one, two, three
(One, two, three, four!)

I wanted to be a spaceman
That's what I wanted to be
But now that I am a spaceman
Nobody cares about me

Hey mother earth
Won't 'cha bring me back down
Safely to the sea
But 'round and around and around and around
Is all she ever say to me

I wanted to make a good run
I wanted to go to the moon
I knew that it had to be fun
I told 'em to send me real soon
I wanted to be a spaceman
I wanted to be it so bad
But now that I am a spaceman
I'd rather be back on the pad

Hey mother earth
Won't 'cha bring me back down
Safely to the sea
But 'round and around and around and around
Is just a lot of lunacy
(Yeah!)
'Round and around and around and around and around
(So bring me back down)
'Round and around and around and around and around
Safe on the ground

Hey mother earth
Won't 'cha bring me back down
Safely to the sea
But 'round and around and around and around
Is all she ever say to me, yeah

You know I wanted to be a spaceman
That's what I wanted to be
But now that I am a spaceman
Nobody cares about me

Say, hey! You mother earth
You better bring me back down
I've taken just as much as I can
But around and around and around and around
Is the problem of a spaceman

(Ah's!)<!-- /active -->


----------



## jazz lady

*great song from The Manhattan Transfer...*

5,000 light years from Birdland
But I'm still preachin' the rhythm
Long-gone, uptight years from Birdland
An' I'm still teachin' it with 'em

Years from the land of the Bird
An' I am still feelin' the spirit
5,000 light years from Birdland
But I know people can hear it

Bird named it, Bird made it, Bird heard it, then played it
Well-stated! Birdland--
it happened down in Birdland

Oh!

In the middle of that hub
I remember one jazz club
Where we went to pat feet
Down on fifty-secon' street

Everybody heard that word
That they named it after Bird

Where the rhythm swooped and swirled
The jazz corner of the world

An' the cats they gigged in there
Were beyond compare

Birdland - I'm singin' Birdland
Birdland - Ol' swingin' Birdland

Hey, man, the music really turns you on!
Y' turn me on, 
Really, y' turn me aroun'
'N turn me on

Down them stairs, lose them cares - where?
Down in Birdland
Total swing, bop was king - there
Down in Birdland
Bird would cook, Max would look - where?
Down in Birdland
Miles came through, 'Trane came too - there
Down in Birdland
Basie blew, Blakey too - where?
Down in Birdland
Cannonball played that hall - there
Down in Birdland
Yeah---

There may never be nothin' such as that
No Mo' - No Mo'
Down in Birdland, that's where it was at
I know - I know
Back in them days bop was ridin' high
Hello! 'n goodbye!

How well those cats remember
Their first Birdland gig
To play in Birdland is an honor we still dig
Yeah---that club was like--
In another world, sure enough--
Yeah, baby
All o' the cats had the cookin' on
People just sat an' they was steady lookin' on
Then Bird--he came 'n spread the word--
Birdland

Yes, indeed, he did
Yes, indeed, he did
Yes, indeed, he did
Yes, he did, Parker played at Birdland
Yes, he really did
Yes, indeed, he really did
Yes, he really did
Told the truth down in Birdland
Yes, indeed he did, Yardbird Parker played in
Birdland

Yes, indeed, he really did
Charlie Parker played in Birdland

Bird named it, Bird made it, Bird heard it,
Then played it
Well-stated! Birdland
It happened down in Birdland

Everybody dug that beat
Everybody stomped their feet
Everybody digs be-bop
An' they'll never stop

Down them stairs, lose them cares - yeah!
Down in Birdland
Total swing! bop was king - yeah!
Down in Birdland

Bird would cook, Max would look - yeah,
Down in Birdland
Miles came through, 'Trane came too - yeah!
Down in Birdland
Basie blew, Blakey too - yeah!
Down in Birdland

Cannonball played that hall - yeah
Down in Birdland

Down them stairs, lose them cares - yeah
Down in Birdland
Total swing! bop was king - yeah
Down in Birdland

Bird would cook, Max would look - yeah,
Down in Birdland
Miles came through, 'Trane came too - yeah!
Down in Birdland

Basie blew, Blakey too - yeah!
Down in Birdland
Cannonball played that hall - yeah
Down in Birdland

Down them stairs, lose y' cares -yeah
Down in Birdland
Total swing! bop was king - yeah
Down in Birdland

Bird would cook, Max would look - yeah,
Down in Birdland

Background Solo:
Come in pairs down them stairs, lose y' cares
Them that dares gits it!

Pay the gate, don't be late
It's a date! - whattay' know
If y' dig, then you'll dig, it's a groove
Quite a groove, 'cause y' t' move
Come in twos, pay your dues

What can you lose?
Just your blues!
So lose them!

The band swingin' one and all and what a ball!
Yeah!

Music is good, music is better than good
Pretty good
Very nice
Really very good - things are bein' like they should
Very good -- very good -- very good

All y' gotta do is lend an ear
An' listen to it
Then y' dig a little sooner than soon
You'll be diggin' everything diggin' all the music

What a ball!

How y' gonna figure out
A way t' bring it all about amid a
Lot o' other music on the set'n on
The scene know what I mean?
How y' gonna separate the music from the scene
'Gonna have t' keep the memory clean
Y' gonna hear a lotta' sound -- a lotta sound...


----------



## jazz lady

*one more from TMT...*

That certain night
The night we met
There was magic abroad in the air
There were angels dining at the Ritz
And a nightingale sang in Berkeley Square

I may be right
I may be wrong
But I'm perfectly willing to swear
That when you turned and smiled at me
A nightingale sang in Berkeley Square

The moon that lingered over London town
Poor puzzled moon
He wore a frown

Oh how could he know we two were so in love
The whole wide world was upside down
The streets of town were paved with stars
It was such a romantic affair
And as we kissed and said goodbye
A nightingale sang in Berkeley Square

A nightingale sang. A nightingale sang

The streets of town

Were paved with stars

It was such a romantic affair
And as we kissed and said goodbye
A nightingale sang in Berkeley Square


----------



## morganj614

*Paper Lace*

My daddy was a cop on the east side of Chicago 
Back in the U.S.A. back in the bad old days 

In the heat of a summer night 
In the land of the dollar bill 
When the town of Chicago died 
And they talk about it still 
When a man named Al Capone 
Tried to make that town his own 
And he called his gang to war 
With the forces of the law 

I heard my mama cry 
I heard her pray the night Chicago died 
Brother what a night it really was 
Brother what a fight it really was 
Glory be! 
I heard my mama cry 
I heard her pray the night Chicago died 
Brother what a night the people saw 
Brother what a fight the people saw 
Yes indeed! 

And the sound of the battle rang 
Through the streets of the old east side 
'Til the last of the hoodlum gang 
Had surrendered up or died 
There was shouting in the street 
And the sound of running feet 
And I asked someone who said 
"'Bout a hundred cops are dead!" 

I heard my mama cry 
I heard her pray the night Chicago died 
Brother what a night it really was 
Brother what a fight it really was 
Glory be! 
I heard my mama cry 
I heard her pray the night Chicago died 
Brother what a night the people saw 
Brother what a fight the people saw 
Yes indeed! 

And ther was no sound at all 
But the clock upon the wall 
Then the door burst open wide 
And my daddy stepped inside 
And he kissed my mama's face 
And he brushed her tears away 

The night Chicago died 
Na-na na, na-na-na, na-na-na-na-na 
The night Chicago died 
Brother what a night the people saw 
Brother what a fight the people saw 
Yes indeed! 

The night Chicago died 
Na-na na, na-na-na, na-na-na-na-na 
The night Chicago died 
Brother what a night it really was 
Brother what a fight it really was 
Glory be! 

The night Chicago died 
Na-na na, na-na-na, na-na-na-na-na 
The night Chicago died 
Brother what a night the people saw 
Brother what a fight the people saw 
Yes indeed!


----------



## Kizzy

Who's short and sweet
No sense in dragging on past out needs
Let's don't keep it hanging on
If the fire's out, we should both be gone

Chrous:

Some people are made for each other
Some people can love one another for life
How about us
Some people can hold it together
Last through all kind of weather
Can't we

Now don't you get me wrong (female voice: watcha you saying to me baby)
Cuz I'm not trying now to end it all (let's start something new)
It's just that I have seen (what have you seen)
Too many lovers' hearts lose their dreams (we won't lose it)

(chorus)

How about us, how about us baby (x3)

Are we going to make it girl
Or are we gonna drift and drift and drift together

Ohhhh love

(chorus)


----------



## Kizzy

I want my MTV

Now look at them yo-yo's that's the way you do it
You play the guitar on the MTV
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Money for nothin' and your chicks for free 
Now that ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Lemme tell ya them guys ain't dumb
Maybe get a blister on your little finger
Maybe get a blister on your thumb

We gotta install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We gotta move these refrigerators
We gotta move these colour TV's

Mover, Mover

Gotta install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We gotta move these refrigerators
Gotta move these colour TV's

I shoulda learned to play the guitar
I shoulda learned to play them drums
Look at that mama, she got it stickin' in the camera
Man we could have some
And he's up there, what's that? Hawaiian noises?
Bangin' on the bongoes like a chimpanzee
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Get your money for nothin' get your chicks for free

We gotta install microwave ovens
Custom kitchens deliveries
We gotta move these refrigerators
We gotta move these colour TV's

Look a' here
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
You play the guitar on your MTV
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Money for nothin' and your chicks for free
Money for nothin' and chicks for free

Money for nothin' and your chicks for free

Look at that, look at that

Money for nothin' and your chicks for free
I want my, I want my, I want my MTV
Money for nothin' and chicks for free

(Fade)
I want my, I want my, I want my MTV


----------



## morganj614

*Floyd time*

Into the distance, a ribbon of black
Stretched to the point of no turning back
A flight of fancy on a windswept field
Standing alone my senses reeled
A fatal attraction is holding me fast, how
Can I escape this irresistible grasp?

Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted Just an earth-bound misfit, I

Ice is forming on the tips of my wings
Unheeded warnings, I thought I thought of everything
No navigator to find my way home
Unladened, empty and turned to stone

A soul in tension that's learning to fly
Condition grounded but determined to try
Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted just an earth-bound misfit, I

Friction lock - set.
Mixtures - rich
Propellers - fully forward
Flaps - set - 10 degrees
Engine gauges and suction - check

Mixture set to maximum percent - recheck
Flight instruments...
Altimeters - check both
... lights - on
Pitot Heater - on
Strobes - on
(to tower): Confirm 3-8-Echo ready for departure
(tower): Hello again, this is now 129.4
(to tower): 129.4. It's to go.
(tower): 3-8-Echo cleared takeoff, the wind's normal at 10 knots.
(to tower): 3-8-Echo
Easy on the brakes. Take it easy. Its gonna roll this time.
Just hand the power gradually, and it...

Above the planet on a wing and a prayer,
My grubby halo, a vapour trail in the empty air,
Across the clouds I see my shadow fly
Out of the corner of my watering eye
A dream unthreatened by the morning light
Could blow this soul right through the roof of the night

There's no sensation to compare with this
Suspended animation, A state of bliss
Can't keep my mind from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted just an earth-bound misfit, I


----------



## jazz lady

*A little Cheap Trick...*

The dream police, they live inside of my head.
The dream police, they come to me in my bed.
The dream police, they’re coming to arrest me, oh no.

You know that talk is cheap, and those rumors ain’t nice.
And when I fall asleep I don’t think I’ll survive the night, the night.

’cause they’re waiting for me.
They’re looking for me.
Ev’ry single night they’re driving me insane.
Those men inside my brain.

The dream police, they live inside of my head.
(live inside of my head.)
The dream police, they come to me in my bed.
(come to me in my bed.)
The dream police, they’re coming to arrest me, oh no.

Well, I can’t tell lies, ’cause they’re listening to me.
And when I fall asleep, bet they’re spying on me tonight, tonight.

’cause they’re waiting for me.
They’re looking for me.
Ev’ry single night they’re driving me insane.
Those men inside my brain.

I try to sleep, they’re wide awake, they won’t leave me alone.
They don’t get paid to take vacations, or let me alone.
They spy on me, I try to hide, they won’t let me alone.
They persecute me, they’re the judge and jury all in one.

’cause they’re waiting for me.
They’re looking for me.
Ev’ry single night they’re driving me insane.
Those men inside my brain.

The dream police, they live inside of my head.
The dream police, they come to me in my bed.
The dream police, they’re coming to arrest me.


----------



## jazz lady

*Simply Red*

Holding back the years,
Thinking of the fear I’ve had for so long.
When somebody hears,
Listen to the fear that’s gone.
Strangled by the wishes of pater,
Hoping for the arm of mater,
Get to me sooner or later,

Nothing ever could, yeah.
I’ll keep holding on,
I’ll keep holding on,
I’ll keep holding on,
I’ll keep holding on.

Chance for me to escape from all I know.
Holding back the tears.
There’s nothing here has grown.
I’ve wasted all my tears,
Wasted all those years.
Nothing had the chance to be good,

Nothing ever could, yeah.
I’ll keep holding on,

I’ll keep holding on,
I’ll keep holding on,
I’ll keep holding on
So tight.


----------



## jazz lady

*another Simply Red...*

If you don’t know me by now
You will never never never know me

All the things that we’ve been through
You should understand me like I understand you
Now girl I know the difference between right and wrong
I ain’t gonna do nothing to break up our happy home
Oh don’t get so excited when I come home a little late at night
Cos we only act like children when we argue fuss and fight

If you don’t know me by now (if you don’t know me)
You will never never never know me (no you won’t)
If you don’t know me by now
You will never never never know me

We’ve all got our own funny moods
I’ve got mine, woman you’ve got yours too
Just trust in me like I trust in you
As long as we’ve been together it should be so easy to do
Just get yourself together or we might as well say goodbye
What good is a love affair when you can’t see eye to eye, oh

If you don’t know me by now (if you don’t know me)
You will never never never know me (no you won’t)
If you don’t know me by now (you will never never never know me)
You will never never never know me (ooh)


----------



## morganj614

*Al Jarreau*

I've always believed in dreams
And that fantasies somehow come true
When dreaming of you
I've seen a moment's magic shine
Upon the darkest night
And fill it with light
I've heard the wind whisper melody
Of love meant to be
I've searched the heavens for you

I've searched heven and earth
Chasing my dreams on the wings
Of everlasting love
I've searched through heaven and earth
Voicing the song my heart sings
Heaven help us find our love...love

I've wished on a thousand stars
Just for a sparkle to shine through
And lead me to you
Then you appeared as if by magic
Shined your love right into my life
Made everyday bright
So let the wind whisper melody
Of love meant to be
I've searched the heavens for you

I've searched heaven and earth
Chasing my dreams on the wings
Of everlasting love
I've searched through heaven and earth
Voicing the song my heart sings
Heaven help us we're in love
...Forever in love
...Forever we're in heaven


----------



## morganj614

*More Al*

It's like a diamond ring 
It's a precious thing 
And we never want to lose it 
It's like a favorite song 
That we love to sing 
Every time we hear the music 


chorus: 
We're in this love together. 
We got the kind that lasts forever. 
We're in this love together 
And like berries on the vine, 
It gets sweeter all the time. 


Its like a rainy night in candlelight 
And,ooh it's so romantic. 
We got the whole thing working 
out so right 
And it's just the way we planned it. 


chorus: 
We're in this love together. 
We got the kind that lasts forever. 
We're in this love together 
And like berries on the vine, 
It gets sweeter all the time. 


chorus: 
We're in this love together. 
We got the kind that lasts forever. 
We're in this love together 
And like berries on the vine, 
It gets sweeter all the time. 
more Al Jarreau Lyrics


----------



## jazz lady

I love Al Jarreau.  He put on one of the most fantastic concerts I've ever been to - he is simply amazing.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love Al Jarreau.  He put on one of the most fantastic concerts I've ever been to - he is simply amazing.


 I love him also and was thinking of him singing the Moonlighting Theme so I went searching..He's smooooooooooth.


----------



## jazz lady

*Gerry Rafferty*

Winding your way down on Baker Street 
Lite in your head, and dead on your feet 
Well another crazy day, you drink the night away 
And forget about everything 

This city desert makes you feel so cold, its got 
So many people but its got no soul 
And its taken you so long, to find out you were wrong 
When you thought it held everything. 

_ You used to think that it was sooooo easy 
 You used to say that it was sooooo easy 
 But you're tryin, you're tryin now 

 Another year and then you'd beeeee happy 
 Just one more year and then you'd beeeee happy 
 But you're cryin', you're cryin now_ 

_-- Sax riff --_ 

Way down the street there's a light in his place 
You open the door, he's got that look on his face 
And he asks you where you've been, you tell him who you've seen 
And you talk about anything 

He's got this dream about buyin' some land 
He's gonna give up the booze and the one night stands 
And then he'll settle down, it's a quiet little town 
And forget about everything 

_ But you know he'll always keeeeep moving 
 You know he's never gonna stop moving 
 Cause he's rollin, He's the rolling stone  And when you wake up it's a new morning 
 The sun is shining it's a new morning 
 And you're going, you're going home_



</PRE>


----------



## bresamil

could be a repeat - but I heard this at lunch

Wicked Game
(Chris Isaak)

The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you.
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.

I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you. With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)

What a wicked game to play, to make me feel this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to let me dream of you.
What a wicked thing to say, you never felt this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to make me dream of you and,

I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you.

The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.
I never dreamed that I'd loose somebody like you no,

I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you. With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
Nobody loves no one.


----------



## morganj614

bresamil said:
			
		

> could be a repeat - but I heard this at lunch
> 
> Wicked Game
> (Chris Isaak)
> 
> The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
> It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
> I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you.
> I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.
> 
> I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
> I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
> With you. With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
> 
> What a wicked game to play, to make me feel this way.
> What a wicked thing to do, to let me dream of you.
> What a wicked thing to say, you never felt this way.
> What a wicked thing to do, to make me dream of you and,
> 
> I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
> I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
> With you.
> 
> The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
> It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
> I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.
> I never dreamed that I'd loose somebody like you no,
> 
> I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
> I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
> With you. With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
> Nobody loves no one.



Even if it is a repeat, it's time for it again. That song makes me puddle.:swoon:


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Winding your way down on Baker Street
> Lite in your head, and dead on your feet
> Well another crazy day, you drink the night away
> And forget about everything


One from the way-back machine


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> One from the way-back machine


It's still one of my all-time favorite albums.  Of course, that list is about 100 albums long.


----------



## Railroad

*Beep Beep*

By a group called "The Playmates" back in the '50s or early '60s:

*BEEP BEEP*

(very slowly)
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep
While riding in my Cadillac
What to my surprise
A little Nash Rambler was following me
About one third my size
The guy musta wanted to pass me up
As he kept on tooting his horn
I'll show him that a Cadillac is not a car to scorn
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep

(slowly)
I pushed my foot down to the floor
To give the guy the shake
But the little Nash Rambler stayed right behind
He still had on his brake
He musta thought his car had more guts
As he kept on tooting his horn (beep beep)
I'll show him that a Cadillac is not a car to scorn
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep 

(normal speed)
My car went into passing gear
And we took off with gust (whoosh)
Soon we were going ninety
Musta left him in the dust
When I peeked in the mirror of my car
I couldn't believe my eyes
The little Nash Rambler was right behind
You'd think that guy could fly
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep

(quickly)
Now we were doing a hundred and ten
This certainly was a race
For a Rambler to pass a Caddy
Would be a big disgrace
The guy musta wanted to pass me up
As he kept on tooting his horn (beep beep)
I'll show him that a Cadillac is not a car to scorn
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep

(very quickly)
Now we're going a hundred twenty
As fast as I can go
The Rambler pulled along side of me
As if we were going slow
The fella rolled down his window
And yelled for me to hear
"Hey buddy how do I get this car outa second gear?" 
*Related:
The Playmates Lyrics </the-playmates/>

*


----------



## mAlice

Ah
If there's a cure for this
I don't want it
Don't want it
If there's a remedy
I'll run from it
From it

Think about it all the time
Never let it out of my mind
'cause i love you

I've got the sweetest hangover
I don't wanna get over
Sweetest hangover

Yeah, i don't wanna get over
I don't wanna get
I don't wanna get...over

Ooh, i don't need no cure
I don't need no cure
I don't need no cure

Sweet lovin'
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love

Don't call a doctor
Don't call her momma
Don't call her preacher

No, i don't need it
I don't want it

Sweet love, i love you
Sweet love, need love

If there's a cure for this
I don't want it
I don't want it no
If there's a cure for this
I don't need it
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love


----------



## bresamil

NEED YOU TONIGHT  - INXS
Come over here 
All you got is this moment 
The twenty-first century's yesterday 
You can care all you want 
Everybody does yeah that's okay 

So slide over here 
And give me a moment 
Your moves are so raw 
I've got to let you know 
I've got to let you know 
You're one of my kind 

I need you tonight 
'Cause I'm not sleeping 
There's something about you girl 
That makes me sweat 

How do you feel 
I'm lonely 
What do you think 
Can't take it all 
Whatcha gonna do 
Gonna live my life


----------



## jazz lady

*A little Seals & Crofts for this gorgeous weather...*

See the curtains hangin' in the window
In the evening on a Friday night
A little light a shinin' through the window
Lets me know everything's alright

Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind

See the paper layin' on the sidewalk
A little music from the house next door
So I walk on up to the doorstep
Through the screen and across the floor

Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind

Sweet days of summer the jasmine's in bloom
July is dressed up and playing her tune
When I come home, from a hard day's work
And your waitin' there
Not a care in the world

See the smile a waitin' in the kitchen
Food cookin' and the plates for two
Feel the arms that reach out to hold me
In the evening when the day is through

Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind


----------



## morganj614

*Jon Bon Jovi*

On the street where you live girls talk about their social lives 
They're made of lipstick, plastic and paint, a touch of sable in their eyes 
All your life all you've asked when's your Daddy gonna talk to you 
You were living in another world tryin' to get your message through. 

No one heard a single word you said. 
They should have seen it in your eyes 
What was going around your heart. 

[Chorus:]
Ooh, she's a little runaway. 
Daddy's girl learned fast 
All those things he couldn't say. 
Ooh, she's a little runaway. 

A different line every night guaranteed to blow your mind 
See you out on the streets, call me for a wild time 
So you sit home alone 'cause there's nothing left that you can do 
There's only pictures hung in the shadows left there to look at you 

You know she likes the lights at nights on the neon Broadway signs 
She don't really mind, it's only love she hoped to find 

[Repeat chorus]

No one heard a single word she said 
They should have seen it in your eyes 
What was going around your heart 

Ooh, she's a little runaway 
Daddy's girl learned fast 
All those things he couldn't say 

Ooh, she's a little runaway 
Daddy's girl learned fast 
Now she was the night away 

Ooh, she's a little runaway 
Daddy's girl learned fast 
All those things he couldn't say 

Ooh, she's a little runaway 
Daddy's girl learned fast 
Now she was the night away


----------



## jazz lady

*Speaking of oldies, I hear this one at lunch...*

A long long time ago
I can still remember how
That music used to make me smile
And I knew if I had my chance
That I could make those people dance
And maybe they'd be happy for a while
But February made me shiver
With every paper I'd deliver
Bad news on the doorstep
I couldn't take one more step
I can't remember if I cried
When I read about his widowed bride
But something touched me deep inside
**The day the music died**
So...

(Chorus)
Bye, bye Miss American Pie
Drove my Chevy to the levee but the levee was dry
Them good ole boys were drinking whiskey and rye
Singin' this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die

Did you write the book of love
And do you have faith in God above
If the Bible tells you so?
Now do you believe in rock and roll?
Can music save your mortal soul?
And can you teach me how to dance real slow?

Well, I know that you're in love with him
'cause I saw you dancin' in the gym
You both kicked off your shoes
Man, I dig those rhythm and blues
I was a lonely teenage broncin' buck
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck
But I knew I was out of luck
The day the music died
I started singin' 

(Chorus)

Now, for ten years we've been on our own
And moss grows fat on a rolling stone
But, that's not how it used to be
When the jester sang for the king and queen
In a coat he borrowed from James Dean
And a voice that came from you and me
Oh and while the king was looking down
The jester stole his thorny crown
The courtroom was adjourned
No verdict was returned
And while Lenin read a book on Marx
The quartet practiced in the park
And we sang dirges in the dark
The day the music died
We were singin'

(Chorus)

Helter skelter in a summer swelter
The birds flew off with a fallout shelter
Eight miles high and falling fast
It landed foul on the grass
The players tried for a forward pass
With the jester on the sidelines in a cast
Now the half-time air was sweet perfume
While sergeants played a marching tune
We all got up to dance
Oh, but we never got the chance
'cause the players tried to take the field
The marching band refused to yield
Do you recall what was revealed
The day the music died?
We started singin'

(Chorus)

Oh, and there we were all in one place
A generation lost in space
With no time left to start again
So come on Jack be nimble, Jack be quick
Jack Flash sat on a candlestick
'cause fire is the devil's only friend
And as I watched him on the stage
My hands were clenched in fists of rage
No angel born in Hell
Could break that Satan's spell
And as the flames climbed high into the night
To light the sacrificial rite
I saw Satan laughing with delight
The day the music died
He was singin'

(Chorus)

I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news
But she just smiled and turned away
I went down to the sacred store
Where I'd heard the music years before
But the man there said the music wouldn't play
And in the streets the children screamed
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed
But not a word was spoken
The church bells all were broken
And the three men I admire most-
the Father, Son, and the Holy Ghost-
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the music died
And they were singing

(Chorus, 2x)​


----------



## jazz lady

Uh-oh.  It's only Monday and kwillia's already doing Bruce.


----------



## jazz lady

*more from The Boss...*

I hold you in my arms
as the band plays
What are those words whispered baby
just as you turn away 

I saw you last night
out on the edge of town
I wanna read your mind
To know just what I've got in this new thing I've found 

So tell me what I see
when I look in your eyes
Is that you baby
or just a brilliant disguise 

I heard somebody call your name
from underneath our willow
I saw something tucked in shame
underneath your pillow 

Well I've tried so hard baby
but I just can't see
What a woman like you
is doing with me 

So tell me who I see
when I look in your eyes
Is that you baby
or just a brilliant disguise 

Now look at me baby
struggling to do everything right
And then it all falls apart
when out go the lights 

I'm just a lonely pilgrim
I walk this world in wealth
I want to know if it's you I don't trust
'cause I damn sure don't trust myself 

Now you play the loving woman
I'll play the faithful man
But just don't look too close
into the palm of my hand 

We stood at the alter
the gypsy swore our future was right
But come the wee wee hours
Well maybe baby the gypsy lied 

So when you look at me
you better look hard and look twice
Is that me baby
or just a brilliant disguise Tonight our bed is cold
I'm lost in the darkness of our love
God have mercy on the man
Who doubts what he's sure of


----------



## jazz lady

*one of my fav 'turn it up so loud your ears are bleeding' tunes...*

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes 



Move yourself
You always live your life
Never thinking of the future
Prove yourself
You are the move you make
Take your chances win or loser 

See yourself
You are the steps you take
You and you - and that's the only way 

Shake - shake yourself
You're every move you make
So the story goes 

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart 

Say - you don't want to chance it
You've been hurt so before 

Watch it now
The eagle in the sky
How he dancin' one and only
You - lose yourself
No not for pity's sake
There's no real reason to be lonely
Be yourself
Give your free will a chance
You've got to want to succeed 

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart 

Owner of a lonely heart 

After my own decision
They confused me so (Owner of a lonely heart)
My love said never question your will at all
In the end you've got to go
Look before you leap (Owner of a lonely heart)
And don't you hesitate at all - no no 

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart
(repeat) 

Owner of a lonely heart 

Sooner or later each conclusion
Will decide the lonely heart (Owner of a lonely heart)
It will excite it will delight
It will give a better start (Owner of a lonely heart) Don't deceive your free will at all
Don't deceive your free will at all (Owner of a lonely heart)
Don't deceive your free will at all
Just receive it 

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*I can't believe nobody posted this song...*

I have climbed the highest mountains
I have run through the fields
Only to be with you
Only to be with you 

I have run I have crawled
I have scaled these city walls
Only to be with you
But I still haven't found
What I'm looking for
But I still haven't found
What I'm looking for 

I have kissed honey lips
Felt the healing in her fingertips
It burned like fire
This burning desire
I have spoke with the tongue of angels
I have held the hand of a devil
It was warm in the night
I was cold as a stone
But I still haven't found
What I'm looking for
But I still haven't found
What I'm looking for I believe in the Kingdom Come
Then all the colors will bleed into one
But yes I'm still running.
You broke the bonds
You loosened the chains
You carried the cross
And my shame
And my shame
You know I believed it
But I still haven't found
What I'm looking for
But I still haven't found
What I'm looking for


----------



## jazz lady

*slow it way down...*

Watching every motion in my foolish lover's game
On this endless ocean finally lovers know no shame
Turning and returning to some secret place inside
Watching in slow motion as you turn around and say 



Take my breath away
Take my breath away 

Watching I keep waiting still anticipating love
Never hesitating to become the fated ones
Turning and returning to some secret place to hide
Watching in slow motion as you turn to me and say 

Take my breath away 

Through the hourglass I saw you, in time you slipped away
When the mirror crashed I called you, and turned to hear you say
If only for today I am unafraid 

Take my breath away
Take my breath away 

Watching every motion in this foolish lover's game
Haunted by the notion somewhere there's a love in flames
Turning and returning to some secret place inside
Watching in slow motion as you turn to me and say Take my breath away
My love, take my breath away


----------



## Agee

*Wow*

The ladies have posted some great music today!


----------



## jazz lady

*I'm in a New York state of mind tonight...*

Some folks like to get away,
Take a holiday from the neighborhood.
Hop a flight to Miami Beach or to Hollywood.
But I'm takin' a Greyhound on the Hudson River line.
I'm in a New York state of mind.

I've seen all the movie stars in their fancy cars and their limousines.
Been high in the Rockys under the evergreens.
I know what I'm needin', and I don't wanna waste more time.
I'm in a New York state of mind.

It was so easy livin' day by day
Out of touch with the rhythym and blues
But now I need a little give and take
The New York Times, the Daily News. 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>It comes down to reality, and it's fine with me cause I've let it slide.
I don't care if it's Chinatown or on Riverside.
I don't have any reasons.
I left them all behind.
I'm in a New York state of mind.
Oh yeah.

It was so easy living day by day
Out of touch with the rhythym and blues
But now I need a little give and take
The New York Times, the Daily News.
Who, oh, oh whoa who.

It comes down to reality, and it's fine with me cause I've let it slide.
I don't care if it's Chinatown or on Riverside.
I don't have any reasons.
I left them all behind.
I'm in a New York state of mind.

I'm just taking a Greyhound on the Hudson River line.
Cause I'm in a, I'm in a New York state of mind.


----------



## jazz lady

*another fav from Billy Joel...*

She's got a way about her
I don't know what it is
But I know that I can't live without her
She's got a way of pleasin'
I don't know why it is
But there doesn't have to be a reason anywhere

She's got a smile that heals me
I don't know what it is
But I have to laugh when she reveals me
She's got a way of talkin'
I don't know why it is
But it lifts me up when we are walkin' anywhere 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>

She comes to me when I'm feelin' down
Inspires me without a sound
She touches me and I get turned around
She's got a way of showin'
How I make her feel
And I find the strength to keep on goin'
She's got a light around her
And ev'rywhere she goes a million
Dreams of love surround her ev'rewhere

She comes to me when I'm feelin' down
Inspires me without a sound
She touches me, I get turned around oh oh oh

She's got a smile that heals me
I don't know why it is
But I have to laugh when she reveals me
She's got a way about her
I don't know what it is
But I know that I can't live without her any way


----------



## jazz lady

*What a wonderful songwriter he is...*

Don't go changing, to try and please me
You never let me down before
Don't imagine you're too familiar
And I don't see you anymore
I wouldn't leave you in times of trouble
We never could have come this far
I took the good times, I'll take the bad times
I'll take you just the way you are

Don't go trying some new fashion
Don't change the color of your hair
You always have my unspoken passion
Although I might not seem to care 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>I don't want clever conversation
I never want to work that hard
I just want someone that I can talk to
I want you just the way you are.

I need to know that you will always be
The same old someone that I knew
What will it take till you believe in me
The way that I believe in you.

I said I love you and that's forever
And this I promise from the heart
I could not love you any better
I love you just the way you are.


----------



## Agee

*Yes he is!*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> *What a wonderful songwriter he is...*


We met as soul mates
On parris island
We left as inmates
From an asylum
And we were sharp
As sharp as knives
And we were so gung ho
To lay down our lives
We came in spastic
Like tameless horses
We left in plastic
As numbered corpses
And we learned fast
To travel light
Our arms were heavy
But our bellies were tight
We had no home front
We had no soft soap
They sent us playboy
They gave us bob hope
We dug in deep
And shot on sight
And prayed to jesus christ
With all our might
We had no cameras
To shoot the landscape
We passed the hash pipe
And played our doors tapes
And it was dark
So dark at night
And we held on to each other
Like brother to brother
We promised our mothers we’d write
And we would all go down together
We said we’d all go down together
Yes we would all go down together
Remember charlie
Remember baker
They left their childhood
On every acre
And who was wrong? 
And who was right? 
It didn’t matter in the thick of the fight
We held the day
In the palm
Of our hand
They ruled the night
And the night
Seemed to last as long as six weeks
On parris island
We held the coastline
They held the highlands
And they were sharp
As sharp as knives
They heard the hum of our motors
They counted the rotors
And waited for us to arrive
And we would all go down together
We said we’d all go down together
Yes we would all go down together


----------



## Agee

*how many times have I done this...*

*Sleeping With The Television On
*

[font=arial, helvetica]I've been watching you waltz all night Diane
Nobody's found a way behind your defenses
They never notice the zap gun in your hand
Until you're pointing it and stunning their senses 

All night long, all night long
You'll shoot 'em down because you're waiting for somebody good to come on
All night long, all night long
But you're sleeping with the television on 

You say you're looking for someone solid here
You can't be bothered with those 'just for the night' boys
Tonight unless you take some kind of chances dear
Tomorrow morning you'll wake up with a white noise 

All night long, all night long
You're only standing there 'cause somebody once did somebody wrong
All night long, all night long
But you'll be sleeping with the television on 

You're eyes are saying talk to me, talk to me
But your attitude is "don't waste my time"
Your eyes are saying talk to me, talk to me
But you won't hear a word 'cause it just might be the same old line 

This isn't really easy for me to say Diane
I know you don't need anybody's protection
I really wish I was less of a thinking man
And more a fool who's not afraid of rejection 

All night long, all night long
I'll just be standing here 'cause I know I don't have the guts to come on
All night long, all night long
And I'll be sleeping with the television on 

You're eyes are saying talk to me, talk to me
But my attitude is "boy, don't waste my time"
Your eyes are saying talk to me, talk to me
But I won't say a word 'cause it just might be somebody else's same old line 

All night long, all night long
We're only standing here 'cause somebody might do somebody wrong
All night long, all night long
And we'll be sleeping with the television on
Sleeping with the television on
Sleeping with the television on [/font]


----------



## jazz lady

"Goodnight Saigon" is such a powerful song.  It always makes me want to cry, no matter how many times I hear it.   

God bless our troops and keep them safe.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Sleeping With The Television On*


Only once or twice.  I swear.  


Another fav of mine...

She waits for me at night, she waits for me in silence
She gives me all her tenderness and takes away my pain
And so far she hasn't run, though I swear she's had her moments
She still believes in miracles while others cry in vain

It's all about soul
It's all about faith and a deeper devotion
It's all about soul
'Cause under the love is a stronger emotion
She's got to be strong
'Cause so many things getting out of control
Should drive her away
So why does she stay?
It's all about soul

She turns to me sometimes and asks me what I'm dreaming
And I realize I must have gone a million miles away
And I ask her how she knew to reach out for me that moment
And she smiles because it's understood there are no words to say 
<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>

It's all about soul
It's all about knowing what someone is feeling
The woman's got soul
The power of love and the power of healing
This life isn't fair
It's gonna get dark, it's gonna get cold
You've got to be tough, but that ain't enough
It's all about soul

There are people who have lost every trace of human kindness
There are many who have fallen, there are some who still survive
She comes to me at night and she tells me her desires
And she gives me all the love I need to keep my faith alive

It's all about soul
It's all about joy that comes out of sorrow
It's all about soul
Who's standing now and who's standing tomorrow
You've got to be hard
Hard as the rock in that old rock 'n' roll
But that's only part, you know in your heart
It's all about soul


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> "Goodnight Saigon" is such a powerful song. It always makes me want to cry, no matter how many times I hear it.
> 
> God bless our troops and keep them safe.


----------



## mAlice

Written and sung by Billy Joel, but nobody sings it better than Garth Brooks.

Well I'm shamemeless when it comes to loving you 
I'll do anything you want me to 
I'll do anything at all 

And I'm standing here for all the world to see 
Oh baby, that's what's left of me 
Don't have very far to fall 

You know now I'm not a man who's ever been 
Insecure about the world I've been living in 
I don't break easy, I have my pride 
But if you need to be satisfied 

I'm shameless, oh honey, I don't have a prayer 
Every time I see you standin' there 
I go down upon my knees 

And I'm changing, swore I'd never compromise 
Oh, but you convinced me otherwise 
I'll do anything you please 

You see in all my life I've never found 
What I couldn't resist, what I couldn't turn down 
I could walk away from anyone I ever knew 
But I can't walk away from you 

I have never let anything have this much control over me 
I work too hard to call my life my own 
I have never let anything have this much control over me 
I work too hard to call my life my own 
And I've made myself a world and it's worked so perfectly 
But it's your world now, I can't refuse 
I've never had so much to lose 
Oh, I'm shameless 

You know it should be easy for a man who's strong 
To say he's sorry or admit when he's wrong 
I've never lost anything I've ever missed 
But I've never been in love like this 

It's out of my hands 

I'm shameless, I don't have the power now 
I don't want it anyhow 
So I got to let it go 

Oh, I'm shameless, shameless as a man can be 
You make a total fool of me 
I just wanted to you to know 

Oh, I'm shameless, I just wanted you to know 
Oh, I'm shameless, Oh, I'm down on my knees... shameless


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


That reminded me of the Lee Greenwood song:



If tomorrow all the things were gone
I'd worked for all my life,
And I had to start again
with just my children and my wife,
I'd thank my lucky stars
to be living here today,
'Cause the flag still stands for freedom
and they can't take that away. 


I'm proud to be an American
where at least I know I'm free,
And I won't forget the men who died
who gave that right to me,
And I gladly stand up next to you
and defend her still today,
'Cause there ain't no doubt I love this land
God Bless the U.S.A.


From the lakes of Minnesota
to the hills of Tennessee,
Across the plains of Texas
from sea to shining sea.
From Detroit down to Houston
and New York to L.A.,
There's pride in every American heart
and it's time we stand and say:
I'm proud to be an American
where at least I know I'm free,
And I won't forget the men who died
who gave that right to me,
And I gladly stand up next to you
and defend her still today,
'Cause there ain't no doubt I love this land
God Bless the U.S.A.


----------



## jazz lady

*Almost forgot...For kwillia - Bruce was playing as I got into my car tonight...*

The times are tough now, just getting tougher
This old world is rough, it's just getting rougher
Cover me, come on baby, cover me
Well I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me
Promise me baby you won't let them find us
Hold me in your arms, let's let our love blind us
Cover me, shut the door and cover me
Well I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me

Outside's the rain, the driving snow
I can hear the wild wind blowing
Turn out the light, bolt the door
I ain't going out there no more

This whole world is out there just trying to score
I've seen enough I don't want to see any more,
Cover me, come on and cover me
I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me
Looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me


----------



## morganj614

We'll be singing
When we're winning we'll be singing

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

Pissing the night away
Pissing the night away

He drinks a whisky drink
He drinks a vodka drink
He drinks a lager drink
He drinks a cider drink

He sings the songs that remind him
Of the good times
He sings the songs that remind him
Of the better times

Oh Danny Boy
Danny Boy
Danny Boy

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

Pissing the night away
Pissing the night away

He drinks a whisky drink
He drinks a vodka drink
He drinks a lager drink
He drinks a cider drink

He sings the songs that remind him
Of the good times
He sings the songs that remind him
Of the better times

Don't cry for me
Next door neighbour

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down

I get knocked down
But I get up again (we'll be singing)
You're never going to keep me down (when we're winning)

To infiniti...


----------



## morganj614

*Head banging day..desk, wall..lol*

Walk

Can't you see I'm easily bothered by persistence
One step from lashing out at you...
You want in to get under my skin
And call yourself a friend
I've got more friends like you
What do I do?

[Pre]
Is there no standard anymore?
What it takes, who I am, where I've been
Belong
You can't be something you're not
Be yourself, by yourself
Stay away from me
A lesson learned in life
Known from the dawn of time

[Chorus]
Respect, walk

Run your mouth when I'm not around
It's easy to achieve
You cry to weak friends that sympathize
Can you hear the violins playing you song?
Those same friends tell me your every word

[Pre]

[Chorus]

Are you talking to me?
No way punk


----------



## jazz lady

She's come undone
She didn't know what she was headed for
And when I found what she was headed for
It was too late

She's come undone
She found a mountain that was far too high
And when she found out she couldn't fly
It was too late

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun
She's come undone
She wanted truth but all she got was lies
Came the time to realize
And it was too late

She's come undone
She didn't know what she was headed for
And when I found what she was headed for
Mama, it was too late

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun
She's come undone

Too many mountains, and not enough stairs to climb
Too many churches and not enough truth
Too many people and not enough eyes to see
Too many lives to lead and not enough time

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun
She's come undone

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun
She's come undone
She didn't know what she was headed for
And when I found what she was headed for
It was too late

She's come undone
She found a mountain that was far too high
And when she found out she couldn't fly
Mama, it was too late

It's too late
She's gone too far
She's lost the sun
She's come undone
_(No no-no-no-no-no no)_


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She's come undone
> She didn't know what she was headed for
> And when I found what she was headed for
> It was too late
> 
> She's come undone
> She found a mountain that was far too high
> And when she found out she couldn't fly
> It was too late
> 
> It's too late
> She's gone too far
> She's lost the sun
> She's come undone
> She wanted truth but all she got was lies
> Came the time to realize
> And it was too late
> 
> She's come undone
> She didn't know what she was headed for
> And when I found what she was headed for
> Mama, it was too late
> 
> It's too late
> She's gone too far
> She's lost the sun
> She's come undone
> 
> Too many mountains, and not enough stairs to climb
> Too many churches and not enough truth
> Too many people and not enough eyes to see
> Too many lives to lead and not enough time
> 
> It's too late
> She's gone too far
> She's lost the sun
> She's come undone
> 
> It's too late
> She's gone too far
> She's lost the sun
> She's come undone
> She didn't know what she was headed for
> And when I found what she was headed for
> It was too late
> 
> She's come undone
> She found a mountain that was far too high
> And when she found out she couldn't fly
> Mama, it was too late
> 
> It's too late
> She's gone too far
> She's lost the sun
> She's come undone
> _(No no-no-no-no-no no)_


----------



## workin hard

Oh, why you look so sad? The tears are in your eyes
Come on and come to me now
But don't, be ashamed to cry, let me see you through
'Cause I've been in the dark side too
When the night falls on you, and you don't know what to do
Nothing you confess, could make me love you less

1-ll stand by you, I'll stand by you
Won't let nobody hurt you, I'll stand by you

So, if you're mad, get mad, don't hold it all inside
Come on and talk to me now
Hey, what you got to hide? I get angry too
Well, I'm a lot like you
When you're standing
At the crossroads, but don't know, which path to choose
Let me come along, 'cause even if you're wrong
(repeat 1)

2-Take me in to, your darkest hour
And I'll never desert you, I'll stand by you

And when, when the night falls on you, baby
You're feeling all alone, you won't be on your own
(rpt 1, 2, 1...)


----------



## morganj614

And when I see the sign that points one way 
The one we used to pass by every day

Just walk away renee
You won’t see me follow you back home
The empty sidewalks on my block are not the same
You’re not to blame

From deep inside the fear that I forced aside
From deep inside the pain that I chose to hide

Just walk away renee
You won’t see me follow you back home
Now as the rain beats down upon my weary eyes
For me it cries

Just walk away renee
You won’t see me follow you back home
Now as the rain beats down upon my weary eyes
For me it cries

Your name and mine inside a heart upon a wall
Still find a way to haunt me, though they’re so small

Just walk away renee
You won’t see me follow you back home
The empty sidewalks on my block are not the same
You’re not to blame


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>


I heard this one too...


Crazy 
Crazy for feeling so lonely
I’m crazy
Crazy for feeling so blue

I knew
You’d love me as long as you wanted
And then someday
You’d leave me for somebody new

Worry
Why do I let myself worry
Wond’rin’
What in the world did I do

Crazy
For thinking that my love could hold you
I’m crazy for tryin’
Crazy for cryin’
And I’m crazy
For lovin’ you


----------



## morganj614

*Roxette*

Lay a whisper on my pillow, 
Leave the winter on the ground.
I wake up lonely, 
There's air of silence in the bedroom 
And all around.
Touch me now, 
I close my eyes and dream away.

It must have been love 
But it's over now.
It must have been good 
But I lost it somehow.
It must have been love 
But it's over now.
From the moment we touched 
'Til the time had run out.

Make-believing we're together,
That I'm sheltered by your heart.
But in and outside 
I've turned to water 
Like a teardrop in your palm.
And it's a hard Christmas day, 
I dream away.

It must have been love but it's over now,
It was all that I wanted, 
Now I'm living without.
It must have been love 
But it's over now,
It's where the water flows, 
It's where the wind blows.


----------



## workin hard

want to tell you all a story 'bout a Harper Valley widow wife 
Who had a teenage daughter that attended Harper Valley Junior High 
Well her daughter came home one afternoon and didn't even stop to play 
And she said, "Mama, I've got a note here from the Harper Valley PTA" 
Well the note says "Mrs. Johnson, you're wearing your dresses way too high 
It's been reported you've been drinkin' and a runnin' round with men and goin' wild 
Now we don't believe you ought to be a bringin' up your little girl this way" 
And it was signed by the Secretary, Harper Valley PTA 

Well it happened that the PTA was gonna meet that very afternoon 
And boy, were they surprised as Mrs. Johnson wore her miniskirt into the room 
And as she walked up to the blackboard I can still recall the word she had to say 
She said "I'd like to address this meeting of the Harper Valley PTA 

Now there's Bobby Taylor sittin' there and seven times he's asked me for a date 
And Mrs. Taylor sure seems to use a lot of ice whenever he's away 
And Mr. Baker can you tell us why your secretary had to leave this town 
And shouldn't widow Jones be told to keep her window shades all pulled completely down 

Now Mr. Harper couldn't be here 'cause he's stayed too long in Kelly's bar again 
And if you smell Shirley Thompson's breath you'll find she's had a little nip of gin 
And then you have the nerve to tell me as a mother you think that I ain't fit 
Well this is just a little Payton place and you're all Harper Valley hypocrits 

Now I wouldn't put you on because it really did, it happened just this way 
That day my Mama socked it to the Harper Valley PTA 
That day my Mama socked it to 'em at the Harper Valley PTA


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She's come undone
> She didn't know what she was headed for
> And when I found what she was headed for
> It was too late


 *more GW.*

Clap for the Wolfman
He gonna rate your record high
Clap for the Wolfman
You gonna dig him til the day you die

Do Ron Ron and the Duke of Earl
They were friend's of mine
The highway's on my moonlight drive
Snuggled in, said "baby, just one kiss"
She said "no, no, no"
Romance ain't keepin' me alive
I said "hey babe, do you want to coo, coo, coo"
She said "uh, uh, uh"
So I was left out in the cold
I said "you're what I've been dreamin' of"
She said "I don't want to know"
(Wolfman Jack: "Oh you know, she was diggin' the cat on the radio")

Clap for the Wolfman
He gonna rate your record high
(WJ: "Yes baby, I your doctor in love")
Clap for the Wolfman
You gonna dig him til the day you die
(WJ: "Everybody talkin' about the Wolfman's confidence of love")

Seventy five, eighty miles an hour
She hollers "slow, slow, slow"
"Baby I can stop right on a dime"
I said "hey baby, give me just one kiss"
She said "no, no, no"
But how was I to bide my time
I said "Hey baby, do you want to coo, coo, coo"
She said "uh, uh, uh"
Said I'm about to overload
I said "you're what I've been livin' for"
She said "I don't want to know"
(WJ: "Oh, you thought she was digging you but she was digging me")

Clap for the Wolfman
He gonna rate your record high
(WJ: "As long as you got the curves baby, I got the angles")
Clap for the Wolfman
You gonna dig him til the day you die
(WJ: "It's all accoridng to how your boogaloo situation stands, you
understand")

Clap for the Wolfman
He gonna rate your record high
(WJ: "You ain't gonna get 'em, cuz I got 'em")
Clap for the Wolfman
You gonna dig him til the day you die
(WJ: "You might wanna try, but I'm gonna keep 'em")
Clap for the Wolfman
Clap for the Wolfman
(WJ: "And I got 'em all")
Clap for the Wolfman


----------



## Agee

*one more*

These eyes cry every night for you
These arms long to hold you again

The hurtin's on me, yeah
And I will never be free, no, my baby, no no
You gave a promise to me, yeah
An' you broke it, an' you broke it, oh no

These eyes watched you bring my world to an end
This heart could not accept and pretend

The hurtin's on me, yeah
And I will never be free, no, no, no
You took the vow with me, yeah
An' you spoke it, an' you spoke it, babe

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes cry every night for you
These arms, these arms long to hold you, hold you again

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But their never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But their never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But their never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But their never gonna see another one like I had with you
Baby, baby, baby, baby
Don't ya know these eyes are cryin' every night
I need you back in my heart


----------



## cattitude

We-eee-eeel....
You know you make me wanna (Shout!)
Kick my heels up and (Shout!)
Throw my hands up and (Shout!)
Throw my head back and (Shout!)
Come on now (Shout!)
Don't forget to say you will
Don't forget to say, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
(Say you will)
Say it right now bab-ay
(Say you will)
Come on, come on
(Say you will)
Say it, will-a you-ooooo!
(Say you will)
You got it, now!
(Say) say that you love me
(Say) say that you need me
(Say) say that you want me
(Say) you wanna please me
(Say) come on now
(Say) come on now
(Say) come on now
(Say) come on now
(Say) I still remember
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
When you used to be nine years old
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
Yeah-yeah!
I was a fool for you, from the bottom of my soul, yeah!
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
Now that you've grown, up
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
Enough to know, yeah yeah
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop-wop-wop-wop)
You wanna leave me, you wanna, let me go
(Shooby-doo-wop-do-wop)

I want you to know
I said I want you to know right now, yeah!
You been good to me baby
Better than I been to myself, hey! hey!
An if you ever leave me
I don't want nobody else, hey! hey!
I said I want you to know-ho-ho-hey!
I said I want you to know right now, hey! hey!

You know you make me wanna
(Shout-wooo) hey-yeah
(Shout-wooo) yeah-yeah-yeah
(Shout-wooo) aaaalll-right
(Shout-wooo) aaaalll-right
(Shout-wooo) come on now!
(Shout) come on now!
(Shout) yeah, yeah, yeah
(Shout) yeah, yeah, yeah (good sound)
(Shout) yeah, yeah, yeah (good sound)
(Shout) yeah, yeah, yeah (good sound)
(Shout) all-alright (good sound)
(Shout) it's all-alright (good sound)
(Shout) all-alright (good sound)
(Shout) all-alright (aah)

Now wai-a-ait a minute!
I feel aaaaaaallllllright!
(Yeah-Yeah, Yeah-Yeah!)
(OOOOOOOOW)
Now that I got my woman
I feel aaaaaaaalllllright!
(Yeah-Yeah, Yeah-Yeah, Yeah-Yeah)
Every time I think about you
You been so good to me
You know you make me wanna
(Shout-wooo) lift my heels up and
(Shout-wooo) throw my head back and
(Shout-wooo) kick my heels up and
(Shout-wooo) come on now
(Shout-wooo) take it easy
(Shout-wooo) take it easy
(Shout-wooo) take it easy (higher)
(Shout) a little bit softer now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now
(Shout) a little bit softer now

(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now (ooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout) a little bit louder now

(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now (wooo)
(Shout) a little bit louder now
(Shout)
Hey-Hey-A-Hey
(Hey-Hey-A-Hey)
Hey-A-Hey-A
(Hey-A-Hey-A)
Hey-A-Hey-A)
(Hey-A-Hey-A)
Hey-A-A-Hey)
(Hey-A-A-Hey)

Jump Now!
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Jump up and shout now (wooo)
Everybody shout now
Everybody shout now
Everybody, shout, shout
Shout, shout, shout
Shout, shout, shou-out
Shout, shout, shou-out
Shout, shout, shout, shout (oh-whoa-yeah)
Shout, shout, shout, shout (oh yeah)
Shout, shout, shout, shout
Everybody shout now (ooo)


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> These eyes cry every night for you
> These arms long to hold you again
> 
> The hurtin's on me, yeah
> And I will never be free, no, my baby, no no
> You gave a promise to me, yeah
> An' you broke it, an' you broke it, oh no
> 
> These eyes watched you bring my world to an end
> This heart could not accept and pretend
> 
> The hurtin's on me, yeah
> And I will never be free, no, no, no
> You took the vow with me, yeah
> An' you spoke it, an' you spoke it, babe
> 
> These eyes are cryin'
> These eyes have seen a lot of loves
> But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you
> 
> *Pass the hanky please*.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey Cat... I'll bet if we feed ya enuff Grey Goose we could even get you to do the squirrel to that song...


----------



## cattitude

Well, shake it up baby, now!
(Shake it up, baby)
Twist and shout!
(Twist and shout)
Well, come on baby now
(Come on, baby)
Come on and work it on out
(Work it on out - ooooh!)

Well, work it on out!
(Work it on out)
You know you look so good
(Look so good)
You know you got me goin' now
(Got me goin')
Just like I knew you would
(Like I knew you would - ooooh!)

- Lead break -

(Ascending "ah!"s again)

Shake it up baby, now!
(Shake it up, baby)
Twist and shout!
(Twist and shout)
Come on baby now
(Come on, baby)
Come on and work it on out
(Work it on out - ooooh!)

You know you're a twistin' little girl
(Twistin' little girl)
You know you twist so fine
(Twist so fine)
C'mon and twist a little closer now
(Twist a little closer)
And let me know that you're mine
(Let me know you're mine)

Well, shake it - shake it - shake it baby, now!
(Shake it up, baby)
Well, shake it - shake it - shake it baby, now!
(Shake it up, baby)
Well, shake it - shake it - shake it baby, now!
(Shake it up, baby)

(Ascending "ah!"s again, end)


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>


It didn't take that much to get you to do the chicken dance Saturday.


----------



## cattitude

You say you want a revolution
Well you know
we all want to change the world
You tell me that it's evolution
Well you know
We all want to change the world
But when you talk about destruction
Don't you know you can count me out
Don't you know it's gonna be alright
Alright Alright

You say you got a real solution
Well you know
we'd all love to see the plan
You ask me for a contribution
Well you know
We're doing what we can
But when you want money for people with minds that hate
All I can tell you is brother you have to wait
Don't you know it's gonna be alright
Alright Alright

You say you'll change the constitution
Well you know
we all want to change your head
You tell me it's the institution
Well you know
You better free your mind instead
But if you go carrying pictures of Chairman Mao
You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow
Don't you know know it's gonna be alright
Alright ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT ALRIGHT


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm... wonder if that song warrants a "Did you ever have one you let get away..." thread...



He's in or  right now..lol


----------



## jazz lady

*Elvis lives...*

We’re caught in a trap
I can’t walk out
Because I love you too much baby

Why can’t you see
What you’re doing to me
When you don’t believe a word I say? 

We can’t go on together
With suspicious minds
And we can’t build our dreams
On suspicious minds

So, if an old friend I know
Drops by to say hello
Would I still see suspicion in your eyes? 

Here we go again
Asking where I’ve been
You can’t see these tears are real
I’m crying

We can’t go on together
With suspicious minds
And be can’t build our dreams
On suspicious minds

Oh let our love survive
Or dry the tears from your eyes
Let’s don’t let a good thing die

When honey, you know
I’ve never lied to you
Mmm yeah, yeah


----------



## cattitude

I said,Shotgun shoot em for he runs now
Do the jerk baby
Do the jerk now
Hey!

Put on your red dress
And then you go downtown now
I said buy yourself a shotgun now
We're gonna break it down baby now
We're gonna load it up baby now
And then you shoot him for he runs now

I said,Shotgun shoot em for he runs now
Do the jerk baby
Do the jerk now
Hey!

[Instrumental sax]

I said,Shotgun shoot em for he runs now
Do the jerk baby
Do the jerk now
Hey!

Put on your high heels shoes
I said we're goin' down here listen to em play blues
We're gonna dig potatoes
We're gonna pick tomatoes

I said,Shotgun shoot em for he runs now
Do the jerk baby
Do the jerk now
Hey!

I said it's Twine Time
I said it's Twine Time
I said it's Twine Time
Hey!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Mustang Sally, think you better slow your mustang down.
> Mustang Sally, think you better slow your mustang down.
> You been running all over the town now.
> Oh! I guess I'll have to put your flat feet on the ground.


Ole Mustang Sally has sure wheeled through this thread a few times


----------



## jazz lady

The road is long, with many a winding turn
That leads us to who knows where,
Who know where
But I’m strong, strong enough to carry him
He ain’t heavy, he’s my brother

So on we go, his welfare is my concern
No burden is he to bare, we’ll get there
For I know he would not encumber me
He ain’t heavy, he’s my brother

If I’m laden at all, I’m laden with sadness
That everyone’s heart isn’t filled with gladness
Of love for one another
It’s a long, long road from which there is no return
While we’re on our way to there, why not share
And the load, it doesn’t weigh me down at all
He’s my brother, he’s my brother


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ole Mustang Sally has sure wheeled through this thread a few times



:ThreadNazi:


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> :ThreadNazi:


 I wasn't going to say it...


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> :ThreadNazi:


No more songs for you


----------



## Agee

three against one


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> three against one


:shrug:  Hey, it's every guy's fantasy.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> People see us everywhere
> They think you really care
> But myself I can't deceive
> I know it's only make believe.
> 
> My one and only prayer is that some day you'll care,
> My hopes, my dreams come true, my one and only you.
> No one will ever know how much I love you so
> My only prayer will be someday you'll care for me
> But it's o-only make believe.
> 
> My hopes, my dreams come true, my life I'd give for you,
> My heart, a wedding ring, my all, my everything.
> My heart I can't control, you rule my very soul,
> My only prayer will be someday you'll care for me
> But it's o-only make believe.
> 
> My one and only prayer, is that some day you'll care,
> My hopes, my dreams come true, my one and only you
> No one will ever know how much I love you so
> My prayer, my hope, and my schemes, you are my every dream
> But it's o-only make believe


You finally accepted that Otter is mine :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

*one from Al Green...*

I'm so tired of being alone
I'm so tired of on-my-own
Won't you help me girl
Just as soon as you can

People say that I've found a way
To make you say that you love me
Hey baby, you didn't go for that
It's a natural fact
That I wanna come back
Show me where it's at, baby

I'm so tired of being alone
I'm so tired of on-my-own
Won't you help me girl
Soon as you can

I guess you know that I, uh, I love you so
Even though you don't want me no more
Hey hey hey hey, I'm cryin' tears
All through the years
I'll tell ya like it is
Honey, love me if you will

Yeah baby
Tired of being alone here by myself, now
I tell ya, I'm tired baby
I'm tired of being all wrapped up late at night
In my dreams, nobody but you, baby
Sometimes I wonder
If you love me like you say you do
You see baby, I been thinkin' about it, yeah
I been, I been wantin' to get next to you baby
Ya see, sometimes I hold my arms, I say mmmm hmmm hmmm
Yeah baby
Meeting you has proven to me
To be my greatest dream, yeah

Tired, baby
Yeah, you don't know what I'm talkin' about
Sometimes late at night I get to wonderin' about you baby
Oh baby, baby
I'm so tired of being alone
I'm so tired of being alone
I'm so tired of being alone


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> You finally accepted that Otter is mine :shrug:


He does really care... You meamie... I know he does...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> He does really care... You meamie... I know he does...


He came from somewhere back in her long ago
The sentimental fool don’t see
Tryin’ hard to recreate
What had yet to be created once in her life

She musters a smile
For his nostalgic tale
Never coming near what he wanted to say
Only to realize
It never really was

She had a place in his life
He never made her think twice
As he rises to her apology
Anybody else would surely know
He’s watching her go

But what a fool believes he sees
No wise man has the power to reason away
What seems to be
Is always better than nothing
And nothing at all keeps sending him...

Somewhere back in her long ago
Where he can still believe there’s a place in her life
Someday, somewhere, she will return

She had a place in his life
He never made her think twice
As he rises to her apology
Anybody else would surely know
He’s watching her go

But what a fool believes he sees
No wise man has the power to reason away
What seems to be
Is always better than nothing
There’s nothing at all
But what a fool believes he sees...

:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

*one from Burt Bacharach*

Raindrops keep fallin’ on my head
And just like the guy whose feet are too big for his bed
Nothin’ seems to fit
Those raindrops are fallin’ on my head, they keep fallin’

So I just did me some talkin’ to the sun
And I said I didn’t like the way he got things done
Sleepin’ on the job
Those raindrops are fallin’ on my head, they keep fallin’

But there’s one thing I know
The blues they send to meet me won’t defeat me
It won’t be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep fallin’ on my head
But that doesn’t mean my eyes will soon be turnin’ red
Cryin’s not for me
’cause I’m never gonna stop the rain by complainin’
Because I’m free
Nothin’s worryin’ me

It won’t be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep fallin’ on my head
But that doesn’t mean my eyes will soon be turnin’ red
Cryin’s not for me
’cause I’m never gonna stop the rain by complainin’
Because I’m free
Nothin’s worryin’ me


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> No more songs for you



Harder, I like it.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I can think of younger days when living for my life
> Was everything a man could want to do
> I could never see tomorrow, but I was never told about the sorrow
> 
> And how can you mend a broken heart?
> How can you stop the rain from falling down?
> How can you stop the sun from shining?
> What makes the world go round?
> How can you mend a this broken man?
> How can a loser ever win?
> Please help me mend my broken heart and let me live again
> 
> I can still feel the breeze that rustles through the trees
> And misty memories of days gone by
> We could never see tomorrow, no one said a word about the sorrow
> 
> And how can you mend a broken heart?
> How can you stop the rain from falling down?
> How can you stop the sun from shining?
> What makes the world go round?
> How can you mend this broken man?
> How can a loser ever win?
> Please help me mend my broken heart and let me live again


  K, you can start "the one that got away" thread.


----------



## morganj614

*sneaking one in*

He's a real nowhere Man,
Sitting in his Nowhere Land,
Making all his nowhere plans
for nobody.

Doesn't kave a point of view,
Knows not where he's going to,
Isn't he a bit like you and me?
Nowhere Man, please listen,
You don't know what you're missing,
Nowhere Man, the world is at your command.

He's as blind as he can be,
Just sees what he wants to see,
Nowhere Man can you see me at all?
Doesn't kave a point of view,
Knows not where he's going to,
Isn't he a bit like you and me?
Nowhere Man, don't worry,
Take your time, don't hurry,
Leave it all till somebody else
lend you a hand.

He's a real Nowhere Man,
Sitting in his Nowhere Land,
Making all his nowhere plans
for nobody.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> K, you can start "the one that got away" thread.


I'm too crushed... I think I'll just go eat worms...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> And how can you mend a broken heart?
> How can you stop the rain from falling down?
> How can you stop the sun from shining?
> What makes the world go round?


Here comes that feeling I’ve seen in your eyes
Back in the old days before the hard times
But I’m not afraid anymore
It’s only a broken heart

I know the place where you keep your secrets
Out of the sunshine, down in a valley
But I’m not afraid anymore
It’s only a broken heart

What would I give to start all over again
To clean up my mistakes

Stand in the moonlight, stand under heaven
Wait for an answer, hold out forever
But don’t be afraid anymore
It’s only a broken heart

What would I give to start all over again
To clean up my mistakes

I know your weakness, you’ve seen my dark side
The end of the rainbow is always a long ride
But don’t be afraid anymore
It’s only a broken heart


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm too crushed... I think I'll just go eat worms...


Are they on YOUR diet?


----------



## jazz lady

*a lil Pink Floyd for you...*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm too crushed... I think I'll just go eat worms...


Oooo you cannot reach me now,
Oooo no matter how you try.
Goodbye cruel world, it’s over.
Walk on by.

Sitting in a bunker,
Here behind my wall,
Waiting for the worms to come. ( worms to come. )
In perfect isolation,
Here behind my wall,
Waiting for the worms to come. ( worms to come. )

Waiting, to cut out the deadwood.
Waiting, to clean up the city.
Waiting, to follow the worms.
Waiting, to put on a black shirt.
Waiting, to weed out the weaklings.
Waiting, to smash in their windows and kick in their doors.
Waiting, for the final solution to strengthen the strain.
Waiting, to follow the worms.
Waiting, to turn on the showers and fire the ovens.
Waiting, for the queers and the coons and the reds and the jews.
Waiting, to follow the worms.

Would you like to see britannia,
Rule again, my friend? 
All you have to do is follow the worms.
Would you like to send our colored cousins,
Home again, my friend? 
All you need to do is follow the worms.


----------



## kwillia

Dear Otter...

[Spoken]
This has got to be the saddest day of my life
I called you here today for a bit of bad news
I won't be able to see you anymore
Because of my obligations, and the ties that you have
We've been meeting here everyday
And since this is our last day together
I wanna hold you just one more time
When you turn and walk away, don't look back
I wanna remember you just like this
Let's just kiss and say goodbye

[Song]
I had to meet you here today
There's just so many things to say
Please don't stop me 'til I'm through
This is something I hate to do
We've been meeting here so long
I guess what we done, oh was wrong
Please darlin', don't you cry
Let's just kiss and say goodbye (Goodbye)

Many months have passed us by
(I'm gonna miss you)
I'm gonna miss you, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
I've got ties, and so do you
I just think this is the thing to do
It's gonna hurt me, I can't lie
Maybe you'll meet, you'll meet another guy
Understand me, won't you try, try, try, try, try, try, try
Let's just kiss and say goodbye (Goodbye)

(I'm gonna miss you)
I'm gonna miss you, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
Understand me, won't you try
(I'm gonna miss you)
It's gonna hurt me, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
Take my hankerchief, wipe your eyes
(I'm gonna miss you)
Maybe you'll find, you'll find another guy
(I'm gonna miss you)
Let's kiss and say goodbye, pretty baby
(I'm gonna miss you)
Please, don't you cry
(I'm gonna miss you)
Understand me, won't you try
(I'm gonna miss you)
Let's just kiss


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm too crushed... I think I'll just go eat worms...


 Make sure you have some good dinner music


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm too crushed... I think I'll just go eat worms...


Oh for crap sake.  Give me some green Karma and you can have him.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Oh for crap sake.  Give me some green Karma and you can have him.


I hate when you call my bluff...


----------



## virgovictoria

*I gotta get my groove back...*

I've been listening to newer things..  And older things...  But repeats of older things that I've been in the mood for...  A lot of Ray Charles at present and 10,000 Maniacs...  Always Norah, some Chieftains, Santana, Coldplay, PearlJam, old school funk, soundtrack to Garden State and such...

I wanna please my fellow music lovers but need to regroup and submit some groovin tunes!!


----------



## virgovictoria

Oh, and Diana Krall and Jonny Lang...


----------



## cattitude

Well I don't know why I came here tonight,
I got the feeling that something ain't right,
I'm so scared in case I fall off my chair,
And I'm wondering how I'll get down the stairs,
Clowns to the left of me,
Jokers to the right, here I am,
Stuck in the middle with you.

Yes I'm stuck in the middle with you,
And I'm wondering what it is I should do,
It's so hard to keep this smile from my face,
Losing control, yeah, I'm all over the place,
Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right,
Here I am, stuck in the middle with you.

Well you started out with nothing,
And you're proud that you're a self made man,
And your friends, they all come crawlin,
Slap you on the back and say,
Please.... Please.....

Trying to make some sense of it all,
But I can see that it makes no sense at all,
Is it cool to go to sleep on the floor,
'Cause I don't think that I can take anymore
Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right,
Here I am, stuck in the middle with you.

Well you started out with nothing,
And you're proud that you're a self made man,
And your friends, they all come crawlin,
Slap you on the back and say,
Please.... Please.....

Well I don't know why I came here tonight,
I got the feeling that something ain't right,
I'm so scared in case I fall off my chair,
And I'm wondering how I'll get down the stairs,
Clowns to the left of me,
Jokers to the right, here I am,
Stuck in the middle with you,
Yes I'm stuck in the middle with you,
Stuck in the middle with you.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Clowns to the left of me,
> Jokers to the right, here I am,
> Stuck in the middle with you,
> Yes I'm stuck in the middle with you,
> Stuck in the middle with you.


----------



## morganj614

*Johnny Lang, Red Light*

Then I have to eat and work. Y'all got my toes tappin'.

You sing a song
While sitting at a red light
You think of home
While sitting at a red light

Too slow to roll
Put your life on hold
An open path
With nowhere to go
You start to wonder 
While sitting at a red light

You can run a red light
Give up at a red light
You break the mold
When running through the tolls
Speeding through your whole life

A chance to breathe 
While sitting at a red light
You look around 
reflecting on your life

A chance to think
Am I drinkning too much
Should I keep going 
Lose the life that I love
A second glance
When coming to a red light

You can run a red light
Give up at a red light
You break the mold
When running through the tolls
Speeding through your whole life

When things look low 
You've gotta keep stong 
Feet to the grass 
You've gotta walk it off 
The bows been tied
Too tight to laugh
Feet to the ground
You've gotta walk it off

You can run a red light
You can run a red light

Start to think
Am I drinkning too much
Should I keep going 
Lose the life that I love

You can run a red light
Give up at a red light
You break the mold
When running through the tolls
Speeding through your whole life

You can run a red light
Give up at a red light
You break the mold
When running through the tolls
Speeding through your whole life

You can run a red light
You can run a red light

You sing a song
While sitting at a red light


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Diana Krall


  Plus a new Spyro Gyra album.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

>




Guess it wasn't funny when I posted it!  :


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Guess it wasn't funny when I posted it! :


All hail the NEW :ThreadNazi:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> All hail the NEW :ThreadNazi:


Dayum Air... you've been bumped already...


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I wanna please my fellow music lovers


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dayum Air... you've been bumped already...


Oh, stop it with the cleavage thing already.  

You snooze, you lose.  :shrug:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dayum Air... you've been bumped already...


I'll have to go back to wearing that pork chop around my neck


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh, stop it with the cleavage thing already.
> 
> You snooze, you lose.  :shrug:


Oh come on... it's just a tender, motherly hug to the bosom... no harm no foul...and if he keeps his eyes closed... no cleavage...


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I'll have to go back to wearing that pork chop around my neck




  ummmm, pork...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh, stop it with the cleavage thing already.
> 
> You snooze, you lose. :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh come on... it's just a tender, motherly hug to the bosom... no harm no foul...and if he keeps his eyes closed... no cleavage...


Yeah, right.  He'll keep his eyes closed.  Like that'll happen.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

>


yeah, even singing along with a Carpenters song that just came over a co-workers radio.

We've only just begun....  la, la, la, la


----------



## morganj614

*Muskrat Love, as I go work for a few.*

Muskrat, muskrat candlelight 
Doin' the town and doin' it right 
In the evenin' 
It's pretty pleasin' 

Muskrat Susie, Muskrat Sam 
Do the jitterbug out in muskrat land 
And they shimmy 
And Sammy's so skinny 

And they whirled and they twirled and they tangoed 
Singin' and jingin' the jango 
Floatin' like the heavens above 
It looks like muskrat love 

Nibbling on bacon, chewin' on cheese 
Sammy says to Susie "Honey, would you please be my missus?" 
And she say yes 
With her kisses 

And now he's ticklin' her fancy 
Rubbin' her toes 
Muzzle to muzzle, now anything goes 
As they wriggle, and Sue starts to giggle 

And they whirled and they twirled and they tangoed 
Singin' and jingin' the jango 
Floatin' like the heavens above 
It looks like muskrat love 

La da da da da ...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> yeah, even singing along with a Carpenters song that just came over a co-workers radio.
> 
> We've only just begun.... la, la, la, la




 STOP! That was REALLY meam.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> STOP! That was REALLY meam.


 I was gonna ask you if you were free for lunch today Jazz, but all I wanna do now is


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I was gonna ask you if you were free for lunch today Jazz, but all I wanna do now is


I've been that way for real for two days now and THAT didn't help any.


----------



## jazz lady

*hey k...I think otter put a dedication in to you...*

Woman oh woman 
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Something's wrong between us [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That your laughter cannot hide[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And you're afraid to let your eyes meet mine[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And lately when I love you, I know you're not satisfied[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Woman oh woman [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I've seen the way men look at you [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When they think I don't see [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And it hurts to have them think that you're that kind[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]But it's knowing that you're looking back [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That's really killing me[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Woman oh woman [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A woman wears a certain look [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When she is on the move[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And a man can always tell what's on her mind[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I hate to have to say it [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]But that look's all over you[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Woman oh woman [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind[/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oh woman oh woman [/font]</BIG>
<BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind.....[/font]</BIG>


----------



## jazz lady

*and otter, a message for you...*

All my friends have to ask me
Something they didn't understand
How I get all the women
In the palm of my hand
I told them

Treat her like a lady
(Treat her like, you got to, got to treat her like)
Do the best you can do
(Treat her like, you got to, got to treat her like)
You gotta treat her like a lady
And she'll give in to you
Lord, you can see you know what I mean

I know you love her like a woman
(treat her like) (you got to treat her like)
Soon take advantage of you
(treat her like) (you got to treat her like)
Let me tell you, my friend
(treat her like) (you got to treat her like)
That just ain't no substitute
(treat her like) (you got to treat her like)
You oughta

Oh, you got to love her (love her)
And tease her (tease her)
But most of all you got to please her (please her)
You got to hold her (hold her)
And want her (want her)
And make her feel you'll always need her (need her)
You know a woman (woman)
Is sentimental (woman)
And so easy (woman) to upset (woman)
So make her feel (feel)
That she's for real, yeah (real)
And she'll give you happiness
Whoa-oh strange as it seems
(treat her like) (you got to treat her like)
You know you can't treat a woman mean
(treat her like) (you got to treat her like)

So my friend, there you have it
I said it's the easy, simple way
If you fail to do this
Don't blame her if she looks my way
'Cause I'm gonna

Treat her like a lady
So affectionately
I'm gonna treat her like a lady
And she'll give in to me
Lord, you can see you know what I mean
Oh, you gotta


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Woman oh woman
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Something's wrong between us [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That your laughter cannot hide[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And you're afraid to let your eyes meet mine[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And lately when I love you, I know you're not satisfied[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Woman oh woman [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I've seen the way men look at you [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When they think I don't see [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And it hurts to have them think that you're that kind[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]But it's knowing that you're looking back [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That's really killing me[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Woman oh woman [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A woman wears a certain look [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When she is on the move[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And a man can always tell what's on her mind[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I hate to have to say it [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]But that look's all over you[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Woman oh woman [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind[/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oh woman oh woman [/font]</BIG>
> <BIG>[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Have you got cheating on your mind.....[/font]</BIG>



Give me a break... geez... I only asked you to lunch, Jazz... and you turned me down at that... Besides... I don't swing that way... go to Chasey...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Give me a break... geez... I only asked you to lunch, Jazz... and you turned me down at that... Besides... I don't swing that way... go to Chasey...


Nice way to try to cover your tracks, but  is too smart for that.   And leave poor innocent Chasey out of this.  

You ask me to lunch the one day I'm NOT at work.  I'll bet you checked the parking lot first to see if my car was there.


----------



## jazz lady

*Seals & Crofts*

Oh hummingbird, mankind was waiting for you to come flying along.
Heavenly songbird, we were so wrong. We've harmed you.
Oh hummingbird, lend us your wings. Let us soar in the atmosphere of Abha.
Lift us up to the heaven of holiness, oh source of our being, oh hummingbird.

Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away. Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away.
In you I've found a fragrance. I'll love you 'til I die.
I just love you, love you, love you. I don't even know the reason why.
Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away. Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away.
The sweetness of your nectar has drawn me like a fly.
I just love you, love you, love you. I don't even know the reason why. Now,
Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away. Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away.

Haven't you noticed the days somehow keep getting longer?
And the spirit voices whisper in us all.
Haven't you noticed the rays? The spirit sun in stronger
And a new day is dawning for us all.

Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away. Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away.
Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away. Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away.
The draught of understanding; wisdom, peace and love is ours.
Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away. Hummingbird don't fly away, fly away.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


Hmm...otter was right about you after all.  They DO name streets after you.


----------



## cattitude




----------



## kwillia

Fine... ya'll be that way...

_This time I'm leaving you
This time I'm leaving you
This time
I'm never coming back, never coming back, never coming back
Pack my bags you'll never see my face again
Never coming back [x3]
I'm leaving you
If you never
Never see my face again [x3]
If you never see my face again
Coming back
Never coming back [x7]
This time I'm leaving you
Iforgot to say good night
I forgot to say good morning [x2]
I'm leaving you
Never coming back [x4]
_


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Fine... ya'll be that way...
> 
> _This time I'm leaving you_
> _This time I'm leaving you_
> _This time_
> _I'm never coming back, never coming back, never coming back_
> _Pack my bags you'll never see my face again_
> _Never coming back [x3]_
> _I'm leaving you_
> _If you never_
> _Never see my face again [x3]_
> _If you never see my face again_
> _Coming back_
> _Never coming back [x7]_
> _This time I'm leaving you_
> _Iforgot to say good night_
> _I forgot to say good morning [x2]_
> _I'm leaving you_
> _Never coming back [x4]_


Take out the papers and the trash
Or you don't get no spendin' cash
If you don't scrub that kitchen floor
You ain't gonna rock and roll no more
Yakety yak (don't talk back) 

Just finish cleanin' up your room
Let's see that dust fly with that broom
Get all that garbage out of sight
Or you don't go out Friday night
Yakety yak (don't talk back) 

You just put on your coat and hat
And walk yourself to the laundromat
And when you finish doin' that
Bring in the dog and put out the cat
Yakety yak (don't talk back) 

Don't you give me no dirty looks
Your father's hip; he knows what cooks
Just tell your hoodlum friend outside
You ain't got time to take a ride
Yakety yak (don't talk back) Yakety yak, yakety yak
Yakety yak, yakety yak
Yakety yak, yakety yak<!--webbot bot=Include endspan i-checksum=52587 -->


----------



## Agee

Slightly  K, Jazz, do you know of any songs based on a lawnmower and a mouse?


My mousecapades continue. I was doing maintenance on my riding mower yesterday. Started finding bits of grass, and paper sticking out of parts of the motor. Disassembled some of the motor. The little bastages had build their new home around the cylinder head. They were using the Spark Plug opening for their front door.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Fine... ya'll be that way...
> 
> _This time I'm leaving you_
> _This time I'm leaving you_
> _This time_
> _I'm never coming back, never coming back, never coming back_
> _Pack my bags you'll never see my face again_
> _Never coming back [x3]_
> _I'm leaving you_
> _If you never_
> _Never see my face again [x3]_
> _If you never see my face again_
> _Coming back_
> _Never coming back [x7]_
> _This time I'm leaving you_
> _Iforgot to say good night_
> _I forgot to say good morning [x2]_
> _I'm leaving you_
> _Never coming back [x4]_




Ding Dong!  The Witch is dead. Which old witch?  The Wicked Witch!  
Ding Dong!  The Wicked Witch is dead.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Slightly  K, Jazz, do you know of any songs based on a lawnmower and a mouse?
> 
> 
> My mousecapades continue. I was doing maintenance on my riding mower yesterday. Started finding bits of grass, and paper sticking out of parts of the motor. Disassembled some of the motor. The little bastages had build their new home around the cylinder head. They were using the Spark Plug opening for their front door.


  Poor Air.  The little suckers get into EVERYTHING.  I don't know of any appropriate song for this dilemma, though I can look.


----------



## morganj614

*on the radio*

I never meant 2 cause u any sorrow
I never meant 2 cause u any pain
I only wanted 2 one time see u laughing
I only wanted 2 see u laughing in the purple rain

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u bathing in the purple rain

I never wanted 2 be your weekend lover
I only wanted 2 be some kind of friend
Baby I could never steal u from another
It's such a shame our friendship had 2 end

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u underneath the purple rain

Honey I know, I know, I know times are changing
It's time we all reach out 4 something new
That means u 2
U say u want a leader
But u can't seem 2 make up your mind
I think u better close it
And let me guide u 2 the purple rain

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

If you know what I'm singing about up here
C'mon raise your hand

Purple rain Purple rain

I only want 2 see u, only want 2 see u 
In the purple rain


----------



## mAlice

Level 42

I’m not proud, I was wrong
And the truth is hard to take
I felt sure we had enough
But our love went overboard
Lifeboat lies lost at sea
I’ve been trying to reach your shore
Waves of doubt keep drowning me

All the dreams that we were building
We never fulfilled them
Could be better, should be better
For lessons in love

For restless eyes egos burn
And the mold is hard to break
Now we’ve waded in too deep
And love is overboard
Heavy hearts token words
All the hopes I ever had
Fade like footprints in the sand

All the homes that we were building
We never lived in
Could be better, should be better
Lessons in love
If we lose the time before us
The future will ignore us
We should use it, we could use it, yeah
Lessons in love
Lost without love

Lessons in love
When will you ever learn
Lessons in love
When there’s nowhere left to turn
Lessons in love
Don’t let your spirit burn
Lessons in love
I’ll wait ’till you return

All the dreams that we were building
We never lived them
We could lose it, we should use it
(lessons in love) lessons in love
All the homes that we were building
We never lived in
Could be better (could be better), should be better
Lessons in love
If we lose the time before us
The future will ignore us
We should use it, we could use it (good God)
Lessons in love


----------



## mAlice

I Started a Joke 


I started a joke, which started the whole world crying, 
but I didn't see that the joke was on me, oh no. 

I started to cry, which started the whole world laughing, 
oh, if I'd only seen that the joke was on me. 

I looked at the skies, running my hands over my eyes, 
and I fell out of bed, hurting my head from things that I'd said. 

Til I finally died, which started the whole world living, 
oh, if I'd only seen that the joke was on me. 

I looked at the skies, running my hands over my eyes, 
and I fell out of bed, hurting my head from things that I'd said. 

'Til I finally died, which started the whole world living, 
oh, if I'd only seen that the joke was one me.


----------



## dems4me

elaine said:
			
		

> I Started a Joke
> 
> 
> I started a joke, which started the whole world crying,
> but I didn't see that the joke was on me, oh no.
> 
> I started to cry, which started the whole world laughing,
> oh, if I'd only seen that the joke was on me.
> 
> I looked at the skies, running my hands over my eyes,
> and I fell out of bed, hurting my head from things that I'd said.
> 
> Til I finally died, which started the whole world living,
> oh, if I'd only seen that the joke was on me.
> 
> I looked at the skies, running my hands over my eyes,
> and I fell out of bed, hurting my head from things that I'd said.
> 
> 'Til I finally died, which started the whole world living,
> oh, if I'd only seen that the joke was one me.





Oddly I like this one the best out of all the 100+ pages in this thread ....


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah...just popped an ice cold Corona open and now it's time for some "Slow Hand"...*

It’s late in the evening
She’s wondering what clothes to wear
She puts on her make up
And brushes her long blonde hair
And then she asks me
Do I look alright
And I say yes, you look wonderful tonight

We go a party
And everyone turns to see
This beautiful lady
That’s walking around with me
And then she asks me
Do you feel alright
And I say yes, I feel wonderful tonight

I feel wonderful
Because I see the love light in your eyes
And the wonder of it all
Is that you just don’t realize
How much I love you

It’s time to go home now
And I’ve got an aching head
So I give her the car keys
She helps me to bed
And then I tell her
As I turn out the light
I say my darling, you were wonderful tonight
Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight


----------



## jazz lady

If I can reach the stars,
Pull one down for you,
Shine it on my heart
So you could see the truth:
That this love I have inside
Is everything it seems.
But for now I find
It’s only in my dreams.

And I can change the world,
I will be the sunlight in your universe.
You would think my love was really something good,
Baby if I could change the world.

And if I could be king,
Even for a day,
I’d take you as my queen;
I’d have it no other way.
And our love would rule
This kingdom we had made.
Till then I’d be a fool,
Wishing for the day...

That I can change the world,
I would be the sunlight in your universe.
You would think my love was really something good,
Baby if I could change the world.
Baby if I could change the world.

I could change the world,
I would be the sunlight in your universe.
You would think my love was really something good,
Baby if I could change the world.
Baby if I could change the world.
Baby if I could change the world.


----------



## jazz lady

Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you feel the same
If I saw you in heaven? 
I must be strong and carry on
’cause I know I don’t belong here in heaven...

Would you hold my hand
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you help me stand
If I saw you in heaven? 
I’ll find my way through night and day
’cause I know I just can’t stay here in heaven...

Time can bring you down, time can bend your knees
Time can break your heart, have you begging please...begging please

Beyond the door there’s peace I’m sure
And I know there’ll be no more tears in heaven...

Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you feel the same
If I saw you in heaven? 
I must be strong and carry on
’cause I know I don’t belong here in heaven...


----------



## morganj614

If ever I would leave you
It wouldn't be in summer.
Seeing you in summer I never would go.
Your hair streaked with sun-light,
Your lips red as flame,
Your face witha lustre 
that puts gold to shame!

But if I'd ever leave you,
It couldn't be in autumn.
How I'd leave in autumn I never will know.
I've seen how you sparkle
When fall nips the air.
I know you in autumn
And I must be there.

And could I leave you 
running merrily through the snow?
Or on a wintry evening
when you catch the fire's glow?

If ever I would leave you,
How could it be in spring-time?
Knowing how in spring I'm bewitched by you so?
Oh, no! not in spring-time!
Summer, winter or fall!
No, never could I leave you at all!


----------



## jazz lady

*In honor of "Hotsy Totsy"...*

dead at 52 :sad:

Welcome back, your dreams were your ticket out. 
Welcome back to that same old place that you laughed about. 

Well, the names have all changed since you hung around. 
But those dreams have remained and they've turned around. 

Who'd have thought they'd lead ya (who'd have thought they'd lead ya) 
Back here where we need ya (back here where we need ya)? 

Yeah, we tease him a lot 'cause we've got him on the spot, welcome back. 

Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back. 
Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back. 

Welcome back, we always could spot a friend. 
Welcome back, and I smile when I think how you must have been. 

And I know what a scene you were learnin' in. 
Was there something that made you come back again? 

And what could ever lead ya (what could ever lead ya) 
Back here where we need ya (back here where we need ya)? 

Yeah, we tease him a lot 'cause we've got him on the spot, welcome back. 

Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back. 
Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back.


----------



## jazz lady

*a little soul...*

I've had my share of life's ups and downs
But fate's been kind, the downs have been few
I guess you could say that I've been lucky
Well, I guess you could say that it's all because of you 

If anyone should ever write my life story
For whatever reason there might be
Ooo, you'll be there between each line of pain and glory
'Cause you're the best thing that ever happened to me
Ah, you're the best thing that ever happened to me

Oh, there have been times when times were hard
But always somehow I made it, I made it through
'Cause for every moment that I've spent hurting
There was a moment that I spent, ah, just loving you

If anyone should ever write my life story
For whatever reason there might be
Oh, you'll be there between each line of pain and glory
'Cause you're the best thing that ever happened to me
Oh, you're the best thing that ever happened to me
I know, you're the best thing, oh, that ever happened to me


----------



## mAlice

(shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby)
(shoo-bop, shoo-bop)

Hello, stranger
(ooh) It seems so good to see you back again
How long has it been?
(ooh, seems like a mighty long time)
(shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby, ooh)
It seems like a mighty long time

Oh-uh-oh, I my, my, my, m
I'm so glad
You stopped by to say "hello" to me
Remember that's the way it used to be
Ooh, it seems like a mighty long time
(shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby, ooh


----------



## morganj614

*long time, dont wanna hear*

MILLI VANILLI 
I'm in love with you, girl
Cause I have on my mind
You're the one I think about most everytime
And when you pack a smile in everything you do
Don't you understand, girl, this love is true
Your sophisticated hand knows how to sweeten things
That came like a bruship on your skin
It lightens up my day and that's oh so true
Together we're one, separated we're two
To make you all mine, all mine's my desir
Cause you contain a quality that I admire
You're pretty and simple, you rule my world
So try to understand
I'm in love girl
I'm so in love girl
I'm just in love girl, and this is true

Girl you know it's true, oh, oh, oh
I love you
Yes you know it's true, oh, oh, oh
I love you
Girl you know it's true

My love is for you
Girl you know it's true
My love is for you

It's the same sort of thing girl I can't explain
My emotions start up when I hear your name
Maybe your sweet voice would ring in my ears
Then my lips smile when you are near
Come with your positive emotion
Love making is joy
That's for us too just like girl and a boy
These feelings I got, I often wonder why
So I thought I might discute this, girl, just you and I
Now what you're wearing I don't care as I've said before
No reason that I like you girl, just for what you are
If I said I'd think about it, you rule my world
So try to understand
I'm in love girl
I'm so in love girl
I'm just in love girl and this is true


----------



## mAlice

I'm diggin' Launchcast.  I pick what I like, and hardly ever hear anything I don't want to hear.  It's playing all my favorites!


----------



## morganj614

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm diggin' Launchcast.  I pick what I like, and hardly ever hear anything I don't want to hear.  It's playing all my favorites!



Is that on Yahoo?


----------



## morganj614

*Lover Boy and appropriate*

Everyone's watching, to see what you will do
Everyone's looking at you, oh
Everyone's wondering, will you come out tonight
Everyone's trying to get it right, get it right

Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a little romance
Everybody's goin' off the deep end
Everybody needs a second chance, oh
You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go

Everyone's looking to see if it was you
Everyone wants you to come through
Everyone's hoping it'll all work out
Everyone's waiting they're holding out

Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a little romance
Everybody's goin' off the deep end
Everybody needs a second chance, oh
You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go

(quick break)

You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go

You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go


----------



## mAlice

How do you cool your lips, after a summer's kiss?

How do you rid the sweat, after the body bliss?

How do you turn your eyes, from the romantic glare?

How do you block the sound of a voice, you'd know anywhere?



Oh I really should have known, 

By the time you drove me home,

By the vagueness in your eyes,

Your casual good-byes,

By the chill in your embrace,

The expression on your face, that told me,

Maybe you might have, some advise to give, on how to be, insensitive.



How do you numb your skin, after the warmest touch?

How do you slow your blood, after the body rush?

How do you free your soul, after you've found a friend?

How do you teach your heart it's a crime, to fall in love again?



Well you prob'bly won't remember me,

It's prob'bly ancient history,

I'm one of the chosen few,

Who went ahead and fell for you,

I'm out of bold, I'm out of touch,

I fell too fast, I feel too much,

I thought that you might have, some advise to give, on how to be, insensitive.



Oh I really sould have known,

By the time you drove me home,

by the vagueness in your eyes, 

You casual good-byes,

By the chill in your embrace,

The expression on your face, that told me,

Maybe you might have, some advise to give, on how to be, insensitive.

(how to be) insensitive

(how to be) insensitive

(how to be)


----------



## Kyle

Come on down, let's Take The "A" Train 
To take a little ride around the city. 
Brooklyn or Broadway train 
You'll see that old New York is kind of pretty. 

Take your baby subway ridin' 
That's where romance may be hidin' (let's take a ride) 
Take, you should Take The "A" Train 
To get to Sugar Hill way up in Harlem. 

Come on baby, climb aboard The "A" Train 
That's the way to get to Sugar Hill in Harlem 
And if you get aboard the "A" Train 
You'll get to Sugar Hill and in a hurry. 

Listen here, listen to the train a comin' 
Hear the rails a hummin' (let's take a ride) 
Climb aboard, climb aboard the "A" Train 
To take a little ride around the city. 

(All aboard...)


----------



## Kyle

I wanna tell you about my little girl,
Her name is Millie-Lu,
She's alright...she's alright,
She's alright...she's alright.

Sugar baby...sugar baby,
Sweedy dee...sweedy dee,
Baby, baby, sugar, sugar.

Baby, oh I love you so,
I'll never let you go,
You alright in my room,
You alright at my table,
You alright when we're walkin' down the street,
The love in you and me, just can't be beat.

Baby, baby,
Baby, baby.

Hold it everybody,
I wanna tell ya 'bout this little girl,
I don't think ya getting the message straight,
I wanna tell you, she's alright,
She make me feel.
She make me feel, so good, so good,
Sure 'nuff, sure 'nuff,
Babe, hold my hand,
Babe, hold my hand,
I can't stand up by myself,
I can't stand up without your help.


----------



## Kyle

If you knew Peggy Sue - then you?d know why I feel blue 
without Peggy - my Peggy Sue 
oh well, I love you gal - yes, I love you Peggy Sue 

Peggy Sue, Peggy Sue - oh how my heart yearns for you 
oh Peggy - my Peggy Sue 
oh well, I love you gal - yes, I love you Peggy Sue 

Peggy Sue, Peggy Sue - pretty pretty pretty pretty Peggy Sue 
oh Peggy - my Peggy Sue 
oh well, I love you gal and I need you Peggy Sue 

I love you Peggy Sue - with a love so rare and true 
oh Peggy - my Peggy Sue 
well I love you gal - I want you Peggy Sue 

***SOLO*** 

Peggy Sue, Peggy Sue 
pretty pretty pretty pretty Peggy Sue 
oh Peggy - my Peggy Sue 
oh well, I love you gal and I need you Peggy Sue 

I love you Peggy Sue - with a love so rare and true 
oh Peggy - my Peggy Sue 
well I love you gal - I want you Peggy Sue 

oh well, I love you gal and I want you Peggy Sue


----------



## cattitude




----------



## jazz lady

*not happy tonight...*

Let me tell you how it will be
There’s one for you, nineteen for me
’cause I’m the taxman
Yeah, I’m the taxman

Should five percent appear too small
Be thankful I don’t take it all
’cause I’m the taxman
Yeah, I’m the taxman

(if you drive a car car) I’ll tax the street
(if you try to sit sit) I’ll tax your seat
(if you get too cold cold) I’ll tax the heat
(if you take a walk walk) I’ll tax your feet

Taxman!

’cause I’m the taxman
Yeah, I’m the taxman

Don’t ask me what I want it for
(ah, ah, mr. major)
If you don’t want to pay some more
(ah, ah, mr. [..])
’cause I’m the taxman
Yeah, I’m the taxman

If I reduce it, can you sleep
(ah, ah, boris yeltzin)
Get back [..] v.a.t.
(ah, ah, mr. bush)
’cause I’m the taxman
Yeah, I’m the taxman

If you get a hat hat, I’ll tax your hat
If you get a cat cat, I’ll tax your cat
If you wipe your feet feet, I’ll tax your mat
If you walk away away, I’ll tax your [..]

Now my advise to those who die
(taxman!)
Declare the pennies on your eyes
(taxman!)
’cause I’m the taxman
Yeah, I’m the taxman.

And you’re working for no one, but me
(taxman!)

Yes, I’m the taxman
Yeah, I’m the taxman


----------



## jazz lady

"Breathe Again" by Toni Braxton

If I never feel you in my arms again
If I never feel your tender kiss again
If I never hear I love you now and then
Will I never make love to you once again
Please understand if love ends
Then I promise you, I promise you
That, that I shall never breathe again
Breathe again
Breathe again
That I shall never breathe again
Breathe again

And I can't stop thinkin' about
About the way things used to be
And I can't stop thinkin' about
About the love that you make to me
And I can't get you outta my head
How in the world will I begin
To let you walk right out my life
And blow my heart away

And I can't stop carin' about
About the apple of my eye
And I can't stop doin' without
Without the center of my life
And I can't get you outta my head
And I know I can't pretend
That I won't die if you decide
You won't see me again

If I never feel you in my arms again
If I never feel your tender kiss again
If I never hear I love you now and then
Will I never make love to you once again
Please understand if love ends
Then I promise you, I promise you
That, that I shall never breathe again
Breathe again
Breathe again
That I shall never breathe again
Breathe again

And I can't stop thinkin' about
About the way my life would be
No I can't stop thinkin' about
How could your love be leavin' me
And I can't get you outta my mind
God knows how hard I tried
And if you walk right out my life
God knows I'd surely die
And I can't stop doin' without
Without the rythm of my heart
No I can't stop doin' without
For I would surely fall apart
And I can't get you outta my mind
Cause I know I can't deny it
And I would die if you decide
You won't see me again

If I never feel you in my arms again
If I never feel your tender kiss again
If I never hear I love you now and then
Will I never make love to you once again
Please understand if love ends
Then I promise you, I promise you
That, that I shall never breathe again
Breathe again
Breathe again
That I shall never breathe again
Breathe again
<!-- stopprint -->


----------



## jazz lady

*u2*

I have climbed highest mountain
I have run through the fields
Only to be with you
Only to be with you

I have run
I have crawled
I have scaled these city walls
These city walls
Only to be with you

But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for

I have kissed honey lips
Felt the healing in her fingertips
It burned like fire
This burning desire

I have spoke with the tongue of angels
I have held the hand of a devil
It was warm in the night
I was cold as a stone

But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for

I believe in the kingdom come
Then all the colors will bleed into one
Bleed into one
Well yes I’m still running

You broke the bonds and you
Loosed the chains
Carried the cross
Of my shame
Of my shame
You know I believed it

But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for...


----------



## jazz lady

*Rock it on out tonight...a little Rush...*

A modern-day warrior
Mean mean stride,
Today’s tom sawyer
Mean mean pride.

Though his mind is not for rent,
Don’t put him down as arrogant.
His reserve, a quiet defense,
Riding out the day’s events.
The river

And what you say about his company
Is what you say about society.
Catch the mist, catch the myth
Catch the mystery, catch the drift.

The world is, the world is,
Love and life are deep,
Maybe as his eyes are wide.

Today’s tom sawyer,
He gets high on you,
And the space he invades
He gets by on you.

No, his mind is not for rent
To any God or government.
Always hopeful, yet discontent,
He knows changes aren’t permanent,
But change is.

And what you say about his company
Is what you say about society.
Catch the witness, catch the wit,
Catch the spirit, catch the spit.

The world is, the world is,
Love and life are deep,
Maybe as his skies are wide.

Exit the warrior,
Today’s tom sawyer,
He gets high on you,
And the energy you trade,
He gets right on to the friction of the day.
 
:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*I just HAVE to post this for vrai and Larry...*

Trailer for sale or rent, rooms to let fifty cents
No phone, no pool, no pets, I ain’t got no cigarettes
Ah but, two hours of pushin’ broom buys a
Eight by twelve four-bit room
I’m a man of means by no means, king of the road

Third boxcar midnight train, destination bangor, maine
Old worn out suit and shoes, I don’t pay no union dues
I smoke old stogies I have found, short but not too big around
I’m a man of means by no means, king of the road

I know every engineer on every train
All the children and all of their names
And every handout in every town
And every lock that ain’t locked when no-one’s around
I sing...

Trailers for sale or rent, rooms to let fifty cents
No phone, no pool, no pets, I ain’t got no cigarettes
Ah but, two hours of pushin’ broom buys a
Eight by twelve four-bit room
I’m a man of means by no means, king of the road

Trailers for sale or rent, rooms to let fifty cents
No phone, no pool, no pets, I ain’t got no cigarettes
Ah but, two hours of pushin’ broom buys a
Eight by twelve four-bit room........


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I have climbed highest mountain
> I have run through the fields
> Only to be with you
> Only to be with you
> 
> I have run
> I have crawled
> I have scaled these city walls
> These city walls
> Only to be with you
> 
> But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
> But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
> 
> I have kissed honey lips
> Felt the healing in her fingertips
> It burned like fire
> This burning desire
> 
> I have spoke with the tongue of angels
> I have held the hand of a devil
> It was warm in the night
> I was cold as a stone
> 
> But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
> But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
> 
> I believe in the kingdom come
> Then all the colors will bleed into one
> Bleed into one
> Well yes I’m still running
> 
> You broke the bonds and you
> Loosed the chains
> Carried the cross
> Of my shame
> Of my shame
> You know I believed it
> 
> But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
> But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
> But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
> But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for...


----------



## Agee

*Country Joe*

had a 60's moment, and googled Country Joe and The Fish.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> had a 60's moment, and googled Country Joe and The Fish.


Holy crap!  :flashback:


----------



## jazz lady

*a little Chaka Kahn to end this lovely night...*

I look in your eyes and I can see
We’ve loved so dangerously
You’re not trusting your heart to anyone
You tell me you’re gonna play it smart
We’re through before we start
But I believe that we’ve only just begun

When it’s this good, there’s no saying no
I want you so, I’m ready to go

Chorus:
Through the fire
To the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I’d gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I’d take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

I know you’re afraid of what you feel
You still need time to heal
And I can help if you’ll only let me try
You touch me and something in me knew
What I could have with you
Well I’m not ready to kiss that dream goodbye

When it’s this sweet, there’s no saying no
I need you so, I’m ready to go

Chorus

Through the test of time

Chorus

Through the fire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever
Through the fire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Through the fire
> To the limit, to the wall
> For a chance to be with you
> I’d gladly risk it all
> Through the fire
> Through whatever, come what may
> For a chance at loving you
> I’d take it all the way
> Right down to the wire
> Even through the fire


 


btw jazz,


----------



## Agee

many thanks RR!



"So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes"<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## virgovictoria

Frank Sinatra - "Lady is a Tramp"

She gets too hungry, for dinner at eight
She loves the theater, but doesn’t come late
She’d never bother, with people she’d hate
That’s why the lady is a tramp

Doesn’t like crap games, with barons and earls
Won’t go to harlem, in ermine and pearls
Won’t dish the dirt, with the rest of those girls
That’s why the lady is a tramp

She loves the free, fresh wind in her hair
Life without care
She’s broke, but it’s o’k
She hates california, it’s cold and it’s damp
That’s why the lady is a tramp

Doesn’t like dice games, with sharpies and frauds
Won’t go to harlem, in lincolns or fords
Won’t dish the dirt, with the rest of those broads
That’s why the lady is a tramp


----------



## virgovictoria

Frank Sinatra - "My Way"

And now, the end is near;
And so I face the final curtain.
My friend, I’ll say it clear,
I’ll state my case, of which I’m certain.

I’ve lived a life that’s full.
I’ve traveled each and ev’ry highway;
And more, much more than this,
I did it my way.

Regrets, I’ve had a few;
But then again, too few to mention.
I did what I had to do
And saw it through without exemption.

I planned each charted course;
Each careful step along the byway,
But more, much more than this,
I did it my way.

Yes, there were times, I’m sure you knew
When I bit off more than I could chew.
But through it all, when there was doubt,
I ate it up and spit it out.
I faced it all and I stood tall;
And did it my way.

I’ve loved, I’ve laughed and cried.
I’ve had my fill; my share of losing.
And now, as tears subside,
I find it all so amusing.

To think I did all that;
And may I say - not in a shy way,
No, oh no not me,
I did it my way.

For what is a man, what has he got? 
If not himself, then he has naught.
To say the things he truly feels;
And not the words of one who kneels.
The record shows I took the blows -
And did it my way!


----------



## virgovictoria

Willie Nelson - "Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain"

In the twilight glow I see
Blue eyes cryin' in the rain
When we kissed goodbye and parted
I knew we'd never meet again
Love is like a dyin' ember
Only memories remain
Through the ages I'll remember
Blue eyes cryin' in the rain
Some day when we meet up yonder
We'll stroll hand in hand again
In a land that knows no partin'
Blue eyes cryin' in the rain
Now my hair has turned to silver
All my life I've loved in vain
I can see her star in heaven
Blue eyes crying in the rain


----------



## virgovictoria

UB40 - "Here I Am"

I can`t believe that it`s real 
The way that you make me feel 
A burning deep down inside 
A love that I cannot hide 

I know it`s you and me babe 
That makes the world go round 
Ah keeping you in love with me baby 
Laying all my troubles down 


(Chorus) 

Here I am babe, come and take me 
Here I am babe, wont ya come and take me 
Take me by the hand, ooh show me 
Here I am babe, oooooaaah 


It always ends up this way 
Me begging you every day 
A love that I cannot have 
You broke my heart in two halves 


Ooh I know it`s you and me babe 
That makes the world go round 
Ah keeping you in love with me baby 
Laying all my troubles down 


(Chorus) 

Here I am babe, come and take me 
Here I am babe, wont ya come and take me 
Take me by the hand, ooh show me 
Here I am babe, oooooaaah 

Repeat Chorus


----------



## morganj614

*Donna Summer to get you dancin out the door*

CHORUS:  
Dim all the lights sweet darling
Cause tonight it's all the way
Turn up the old Victrola
Gonna dance the night away

Love just don't come easy
No it seldom does
When you find the perfect love
Let it fill you up

REPEAT CHORUS

Dim all the lights sweet honey
Cause tonight it's you and me
No need to worry darlin'
Cause it's for eternity

Love don't come easy
This you know I understand
I want to be your woman
If you'll be my man
Let yourself go freely and I'll
Show you things that you've dreamed of
Don't think that your dreaming
We've found the perfect love
And I'm like a cup come fill me up

REPEAT CHORUS

Do what you want
You can use me all you want
Take me bottom to top
Don't leave anything undone

No,no,no do it tonight
You know the moments are right
Turn my brown body white
Come let's dim all the lights

REPEAT CHORUS


----------



## virgovictoria

Duran Duran - "Is There Something I Should I Know"

I made a run, I run out yesterday
Tried to find my mountain hideaway
Maybe next year, maybe no go

I know you’re watching me every minute of the day, yeah
I’ve seen the signs and the looks and pictures
That give your game away, yeah

There’s a dream that strings the road
With broken glass for us to hold
And I cut so far before I had to say

Please, please tell me now
Is there something I should know? 
Is there something I should say? 
That would make you come my way
Do you feel the same ’cos you don’t let it show

People stare and cross the road from me
And jungle drums they all clear the way for me
Can you read my mind, can you see in the snow
And fiery demons all dance when you walk through that door
Don’t say you’re easy on me, you’re about as easy as a nuclear war

Please, please tell me now
Is there something I should know? 
Is there something I should say? 
That would make you come my way
Do you feel the same ’cos you don’t let it show

Please, please tell me now
Is there something I should know? 
Is there something I should say? 
That would make you come my way

Please, please tell me now
Is there something I should know? 
Is there something I should say? 
That would make you come my way

Please, please tell me now
Can you see what makes me blow? 
Can you see how much I die? 
Every time it passes by

Please, please tell me now
What it takes to make you show
Is there something I should know? 
Is there something I should say?


----------



## virgovictoria

10000 Maniacs - "Like the Weather"

The color of the sky as far as I can see is coal grey.
Lift my head from the pillow and then fall again.
With a shiver in my bones just thinking about the weather.
A quiver in my lips as if I might cry.

Well by the force of will my lungs are filled and so I breathe.
Lately it seems this big bed is where I never leave.
Shiver in my bones just thinking about the weather.
Quiver in my voice as I cry,

What a cold and rainy day. where on earth is the sun hid away.

I hear the sound of a noon bell chime.
Now I’m far behind.
You’ve put in ’bout half a day
While here I lie
With a shiver in my bones just thinking about the weather.
A quiver in my lip as if I might cry,

What a cold and rainy day. where on earth is the sun hid away? 

Do I need someone here to scold me
Or do I need someone who’ll grab and pull me out of this four poster dull torpor pulling downward.
For it is such a long time since my better days.
I say my prayers nightly this will pass away.

The color of the sky is grey as I can see through the blinds.
Lift my head from the pillow and then fall again
With a shiver in my bones just thinking about the weather.
A quiver in my voice as I cry,

What a cold and rainy day. where on earth is the sun hid away? 
I shiver, quiver, and try to wake.


----------



## mAlice

If ever you got rain in your heart, 
someone has hurt you and torn you apart, 
am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me? 

And let it be like they said it would be: 
me loving you, girl, and you loving me. 
Am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me? 

Run to me whenever you're lonely (to love me). 
Run to me if you need a shoulder. 
Now and then, you need someone older, 
so darling, you run to me. 

And when you're out in the cold, 
no one beside you and no one to hold, 
am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me? 

And when you've got nothing to lose, 
nothing to pay for, nothing to choose, 
am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me? 

Run to me whenever you're lonely (to love me). 
Run to me if you need a shoulder. 
Now and then you need someone older, 
so darling, you run to me. 

Run to me whenever you're lonely (to love me). 
Run to me if you need a shoulder. 
Now and then you need someone older, 
so darling, you run to me. 
Run to me...


----------



## jazz lady

*Since it IS the song thread...*



			
				Airgasm said:
			
		

> btw jazz,


Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear Airgasm, happy birthday to you!


----------



## morganj614

*Travelin' Wilburys*

*She was there at the bar, she heard my guitar
She was long and tall, she was the queen of them all
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

She was dark and discreet, she was light on her feet
We went up to her room and she lowered the boom
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night



Down below they danced and sang in the street
While up above the walls were steaming with heat
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

I was feeling no pain, feeling good in my brain
I looked in her eyes, they were full of surprise
Last night, talking about last night
Last night, talking about last night

I asked her to marry me she smiled and pulled out a knife
The party's just beginning she said, "Your money or you life?"
Last night, talking about last night
Last night, talking about last night

Now I'm back at the bar, she went a little too far
She done me wrong, all I got is this song
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

(Repeat to fade)*


----------



## Agee

*In Honor of...*

— Johnnie Johnson, a rock 'n' roll pioneer who teamed with Chuck Berry for hits like _Roll Over Beethoven_ and _No Particular Place to Go,_ died Wednesday. He was 80.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2005-04-13-johnnie-johnson-obit_x.htm

I’m gonna write a little letter,
Gonna mail it to my local dj.
It’s a rockin’ rhythm record
I want my jockey to play.
Roll over beethoven, I gotta hear it again today.

You know, my temperature’s risin’
And the jukebox blows a fuse.
My heart’s beatin’ rhythm
And my soul keeps on singin’ the blues.
Roll over beethoven and tell tschaikowsky the news.

I got the rockin’ pneumonia,
I need a shot of rhythm and blues.
I think I’m rollin’ arthiritis
Sittin’ down by the rhythm review.
Roll over beethoven rockin’ in two by two.

Well, if you feel you like it
Go get your lover, then reel and rock it.
Roll it over and move on up just
A trifle further and reel and rock it,
Roll it over,
Roll over beethoven rockin’ in two by two.

Well, early in the mornin’ I’m a-givin’ you a warnin’
Don’t you step on my blue suede shoes.
Hey diddle diddle, I am playin’ my fiddle,
Ain’t got nothin’ to lose.
Roll over beethoven and tell tschaikowsky the news.

You know she wiggles like a glow worm,
Dance like a spinnin’ top.
She got a crazy partner,
Oughta see ’em reel and rock.
Long as she got a dime the music will never stop.

Roll over beethoven,
Roll over beethoven,
Roll over beethoven,
Roll over beethoven,
Roll over beethoven and dig these rhythm and blues.


----------



## Agee

*Uno Mas*

No Particular Place To Go

Riding along in my automobile
My baby beside me at the wheel
I stole a kiss at the turn of a mile
my curiosity running wild
crusin' and playin' the radio
with no particular place to go

Riding along in my automobile
I's anxious to tell her the way I feel
So I told her softly and sincere
and she leaned and whispered in my ear
cuddlin' more and drivin' slow
with no particular place to go

No particular place to go
So we parked way out on ko-ko-mo
The night was young and the moon was gold
So we both decided to take a stroll
Can you image the way I felt
I couldn't unfasten her safety belt

Riding along in my calaboose
Still trying to get her belt a-loose
all the way home I held a grudge
for the safety belt that wouldn't budge
Crusin' and playing the radio
with no particular place to go


----------



## Agee

*Just heard on the radio*

This is our fork in the road 
Love's last episode 
There's nowhere to go, oh no 
You made your choice 
Now it's up to me 
To bow out gracefully 
Though you hold the key but baby 

Chorus: 

Whenever you call me I'll be there 
Whenever you want me I'll be there 
Whenever you need me I'll be there 
I'll be around 

Verse 2: 

I knew just what to say 
Now I found out today 
All the words had slipped away but I know 
There's always a chance 
A tiny spark will remain 
And sparks turn into flames 
And love can burn once again 

[repeat chorus] 
The Spinners


----------



## morganj614

*Hbd*

It's your birthday, you play whatever you want.


----------



## jazz lady

*Another for Air...*

You say it's your birthday
It's my birthday too--yeah
They say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you.

Yes we're going to a party party
Yes we're going to a party party
Yes we're going to a party party.

I would like you to dance--Birthday
Take a cha-cha-cha-chance-Birthday
I would like you to dance--Birthday
Dance

You say it's your birthday
Well it's my birthday too--yeah
You say it's your birthday
We're gonna have a good time
I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you.


----------



## mAlice

Do the Wall Street shuffle 
Hear the money rustle 
Watch the greenbacks tumble 
Feel the Sterling crumble 
You need a yen to make a mark 
If you wanna make money 
You need the luck to make a buck 
If you wanna be Getty, Rothschild 
You've gotta be cool on Wall Street 
You've gotta be cool on Wall Street 
When your index is low 
Dow Jones ain't got time for the bums 
They wind up on skid row with holes in their pockets 
They plead with you, buddy can you spare the dime 
But you ain't got the time 
Doin' the.... 
Doin' the.... 
Oh, Howard Hughes 
Did your money make you better? 
Are you waiting for the hour 
When you can screw me? 
`Cos you're big enough 
To do the Wall Street Shuffle 
Let your money hustle 
Bet you'd sell your mother 
You can buy another 
Doin' the.... 
Doin' the.... 
You buy and sell 
You wheel and deal 
But you're living on instinct 
You get a tip 
You follow it 
And you make a big killing 
On Wall Street


----------



## KCM

In My Life
Beatles

There are places I'll remember
All my life though some have changed
Some forever not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All these places have their moments
With lovers and friends I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life I've loved them all 

But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new
Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more 

Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more
In my life I love you more


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I’ve been searching
> For a pot of gold


 I was wondering where you've been.


----------



## jazz lady

So long, I’ve been looking too hard, I’ve been waiting too long
Sometimes I don’t know what I will find, I only know it’s a matter of time
When you love someone, when you love someone

It feels so right, so warm and true, I need to know if you feel it too

Maybe I’m wrong, won’t you tell me if I’m coming on too strong
This heart of mine has been hurt before, this time I wanna be sure

I’ve been waiting for a girl like you to come into my life
I’ve been waiting for a girl like you, your loving will survive
I’ve been waiting for someone new to make me feel alive
Yeah, waiting for a girl like you to come into my life

You’re so good, when we make love it’s understood
It’s more than a touch or a word can say
Only in dreams could it be this way
When you love someone, yeah, really love someone

Now I know it’s right, from the moment I wake up till deep in the night
There’s nowhere on earth that I’d rather be than holding you tenderly

I’ve been waiting for a girl like you to come into my life
I’ve been waiting for a girl like you, your loving will survive
I’ve been waiting for someone new to make me feel alive
Yeah, waiting for a girl like you to come into my life

I’ve been waiting, waiting for you, ooh, I’ve been waiting
I’ve been waiting
(I’ve been waiting for a girl like you, I’ve been waiting)
Won’t you come into my life?


----------



## jazz lady

Color me your color, baby.
Color me your car.
Color me your color, darling.
I know who you are.
Come up off your color chart.
I know where you’re coming from.
Call me on the line.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me, my love, you can call me any day or night.
Call me!
Cover me with kisses, baby.
Cover me with love.
Roll me in designer sheets.
I’ll never get enough.
Emotions come, I don’t know why.
Cover up love’s alibi.
Call me on the line.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me oh my love.
When you’re ready we can share the wine.
Call me.
Ooh, he speaks the languages of love.
Ooh, amore, chiamami (chiamami).
Oo, appelle-moi, mon cherie (appelle-moi).
Anytime, anyplace, anywhere, anyway!
Anytime, anyplace, anywhere, any day, anyway!
Call me my love.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me for a ride.
Call me, call me for some overtime.
Call me my love.
Call me, call me in a sweet design.
Call me, call me for your lover’s lover’s alibi.
Call me on the line.
Call me, call me any anytime..
Call me.
Oh, call me, ooh ooh ah.
Call me my love.
Call me, call me any anytime.


----------



## jazz lady

Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop

Don’t let me hear you say life’s taking you nowhere, angel
Come get up my baby
Look at that sky, life’s begun
Nights are warm and the days are young
Come get up my baby

There’s my baby, lost that’s all
Once I’m begging you save her little soul
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Last night they loved you, opening doors and pulling some strings, angel
Come get up my baby
In walked luck and you looked in time
Never look back, walk tall, act fine
Come get up my baby

I’ll stick with you baby for a thousand years
Nothing’s gonna touch you in these golden years, gold
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Some of these days, and it won’t be long
Gonna drive back down where you once belonged
In the back of a dream car twenty foot long
Don’t cry my sweet, don’t break my heart
Doing all right, but you gotta get smart
Wish upon, wish upon, day upon day, I believe oh lord
I believe all the way
Come get up my baby
Run for the shadows, run for the shadows, run for the shadows in these golden years

There’s my baby, lost that’s all
Once I’m begging you save her little soul
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Don’t let me hear you say life’s taking you nowhere, angel
Come get up my baby
Run for the shadows, run for the shadows
Run for the shadows in these golden years

I’ll stick with you baby for a thousand years
Nothing’s gonna touch you in these golden years, gold
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop


----------



## jazz lady

Slowride, take it easy
Slowride, take it easy
Slowride, take it easy
Slowride, take it easy

I'm in the mood
The rhythm is right
Move to the music
We can roll all night
Oooh, Slowride
Oooh, Slowride, take it easy
Slowride, take it easy

Slow down, go down
Got to get your lovin' one more time
Hold me, roll me
Slow ridin' woman
You're so fine

I'm in the mood
The rhythm is right
Move to the music
We can roll all night
Oooh, slowride, take it easy
Slowride, take it easy

Slow down, go down
Got to get your lovin' one more time
Hold me, roll me
Slow ridin' woman
You're so fine

Slowride, easy
Slowride, sleazy
Slowride, easy
Slowride, sleazy


----------



## jazz lady

I woke up this morning with a feeling of despair
I looked for my pussy but my pussy wasn't there
Well, well, well
My cat fell in the well
Oh puss puss puss poor kitty kitty kitty
My cat fell in the well

I got out a ladder and I climbed down to my pet
I saw in a jiffy that my puss was soakin' wet
Well, well, well
My cat fell in the well
Oh puss puss puss poor kitty kitty kitty
My cat fell in the well

The doggone hole by the pump
Once she pushed, and in she jumped
There never was a kitty half as pretty
as the pussy that fell in the well
There never was a pussy that could quite compare with her
Pretty as a picture with her long and silky fur -

Well, well, well, well my cat fell in the well, well
Oh oh oh pussy pussy pussy poor kitty kitty kitty
My cat fell in the well

If you have a pussy that you wouldn't trade or sell
Never let her wander or she might fall in a well
Well, well, well
My cat fell in the well
Oh puss puss puss poor kitty kitty kitty
My cat fell in the well
Fell in the - well!


----------



## jazz lady

Loving you so,
I was too blind to see you letting me go
But now that you've set me free

It's gonna take a miracle
Yes, it's gonna take a miracle
To make me love someone new
'Cause I'm crazy for you

Didn't you know
It wouldn't be so easy letting me go
You can be sure that now

It's gonna take a miracle
Yes, it's gonna take a miracle
To make me love someone new
'Cause I'm crazy for you

Tho' I know I can't forget about you
I'm gonna try to show you how much you're turning me around
Destroying me
I'll never be the same anymore
You must realize you took your love and left me
Quite by surprise
You can be sure that now it's gonna take a miracle
Yes, it's gonna take a miracle
To make me love someone new
'Cause I'm crazy for you

It's gonna take a miracle
Yes, it's gonna take a miracle
To make me love someone new
'Cause I'm crazy for you

Oh, it's gonna take a miracle

[Repeat]

[Fade]


----------



## jazz lady

Just groovin'
Groovin' woh oh oh
Yeh e yeh e yeh groovin'
Woh oh oh

Groovin'
On a Sunday afternoon
Really
Couldn't get away to soon

I can't imagine anything that's better
The world is ours whenever we're together
There ain't a place I'd like to be instead
Yeh, just groovin'

Just groovin'
Groovin' woh oh oh

Groovin'
Down a crowded avenue
Doing
Anything we like to do (anything, anything)

There's always lots of things that we can see
We can be anyone we'd like to be
And all those happy people we could meet

Yeh
Groovin'
On a Sunday afternoon
Really
Couldn't get away too soon
No no no no

Ahh's

We'll keep on spending sunny days this way
We're gonna talk and laugh the time away
I feel it coming closer day by day

Life would be ecstasy you and me endlessly

Groovin'
On a Sunday afternoon
Really
Couldn't get away to soon

Groovin'
On a Sunday afternoon
Really (really now)
Couldn't get away
Yeh
Couldn't get away now
No, no, no groovin'

[Fade]
Just groovin' oh, oh yeh
Just groovin'
(Really)
Just groovin' yeh, yeh, yeh
(couldn't get away too soon, no, no, no)
Just groovin'


----------



## jazz lady

Longer than there've been fishes in the ocean
Higher than any bird ever flew
Longer than there've been stars up in the heavens
I've been in love with you

Stronger than any mountain cathedral
Truer than any tree ever grew
Deeper than any forest primeval
I am in love with you

I'll bring fires in the winters
You'll send showers in the springs
We'll fly through the falls and summers
With love on our wings

Through the years as the fire starts to mellow
Burning lines in the book of our lives
Though the binding cracks
And the pages start to yellow
I'll be in love with you
I'll be in love with you

[Instrumental Interlude]

Longer than there've been fishes in the ocean
Higher than any bird ever flew
Longer than there've been stars up in the heavens
I've been in love with you
I am in love with you


----------



## jazz lady

They say into your early life romance came
And in this heart of yours burned a flame
A flame that flickered one day
And died away

Then with disillusion deep in your eyes
You learned that fools in love soon grow wise
The years have changed you somehow
I see you now

Smoking, drinking
Never thinking of tomorrow
Nonchalant
Diamonds shining
Dancing
Dining
With some man in a restaurant
Is that all you really want

No
Sophisticated lady I know
You miss the love you had long ago
And when nobody is nigh
You cry

No
Sophisticated lady I know
You miss the love you had long ago
And when nobody is nigh
You cry
You cry
You cry


----------



## jazz lady

It begins to tell 'round midnight
'Round midnight
I do pretty well 'til after sundown
Suppertime I'm feeling sad
But it really gets bad 'round midnight

Memories always start 'round midnight
'Round midnight
Haven't got the heart to stand those memories
When my heart is still with you
And old midnight knows it too

When some quarrel we had needs mending
Does it mean that our love is ending
Darling I need you
Lately I find
You're out of my arms
And I'm out of my mind

Let our love take wing some midnight
'Round midnight
Let the angels sing
For your returning
Let our love be safe and sound
When old midnight comes around

Let our love take wing some midnight
'Round midnight
Let the angels sing
For your returning
Let our love be safe and sound
When old midnight comes around


----------



## mAlice

They're playin'  my song!

I want to go back to the island,
Where the shrimp boats tie up to the pilin'.
Give me oysters and beer for dinner ev'ry day of the year,
And I'll feel fine, I'll feel fine. 

Chorus:
'Cause I want to be there,
I want to go back down and lie beside the sea there.
With a tin cup for a chalice
Fill it up with good red wine,
And I'm-a chewin' on a honeysuckle vine. 

Yeah, now the sun goes slidin' 'cross the water;
Sailboats, they go searchin' for the breeze.
Salt air it ain't thin,
It can stick right to your skin,
And make you feel fine.
It makes you feel fine. 

Repeat Chorus. 

Yes, and now you heard my strange proposal;
Get that pack gear on and let's move.
I want to be there before the day
Tries to steal away and leave us behind;
I've made up my mind


----------



## morganj614

*Manfred Mann*

There she was just a walkin' down the street singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do
Snappin' her fingers and a shufflin her feet singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do

She looked good (looked good) She looked fine (looked fine)
She looked good she looked fine, and I nearly lost my mind.

Before I knew it she was walkin' next to me singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do
Holdin' my hand just as natural as can be singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do

We walked on (walked on) To my door (my door)
We walked on to my door, then we kissed a little more.

Oh, I knew we was fallin' in love.
Yes I did so I told her all the things I've been dreamin' of.

Now we're so happy nearly every single day singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do
We're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do

Well I'm hers (I'm hers) And she's mine (she's mine)
Well I'm hers and she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime.

Oh, I knew we was fallin' in love.
Yes I did so I told her all the things I've been dreamin' of.

Now we're together nearly every single day singin',
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do
We're so happy and that's how it's gonna stay singin',
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do

Well I'm hers (I'm hers) And she's mine (she's mine)
Well I'm hers and she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime.
Oh...Oh yeah
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do (We're singin)
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do


----------



## jazz lady

*a couple from old Blue Eyes...*

The summer wind, came blowin’ in - from across the sea
It lingered there, so warm and fair - to walk with me
All summer long, we sang a song - and strolled on golden sand
Two sweethearts, and the summer wind

Like painted kites, those days and nights - went flyin’ by
The world was new, beneath a blue - umbrella sky
Then softer than, a piper man - one day it called to you
And I lost you, to the summer wind

The autumn wind, and the winter wind - have come and gone
And still the days, those lonely days - go on and on
And guess who sighs his lullabies - through nights that never end
My fickle friend, the summer wind


----------



## jazz lady

Strangers in the night exchanging glances
Wond’ring in the night
What were the chances we’d be sharing love
Before the night was through.

Something in your eyes was so inviting,
Something in you smile was so exciting,
Something in my heart,
Told me I must have you.

Strangers in the night, two lonely people
We were strangers in the night
Up to the moment
When we said our first hello.
Little did we know
Love was just a glance away,
A warm embracing dance away and -

Ever since that night we’ve been together.
Lovers at first sight, in love forever.
It turned out so right,
For strangers in the night.


----------



## jazz lady

When I was seventeen
It was a very good year
It was a very good year for small town girls
And soft summer nights
We’d hide from the lights
On the village green
When I was seventeen

When I was twenty-one
It was a very good year
It was a very good year for city girls
Who lived up the stair
With all that perfumed hair
And it came undone
When I was twenty-one

When I was thirty-five
It was a very good year
It was a very good year for blue-blooded girls
Of independent means
We’d ride in limousines
Their chauffeurs would drive
When I was thirty-five

But now the days grow short
I’m in the autumn of the year
And now I think of my life as vintage wine
from fine old kegs
from the brim to the dregs
And it poured sweet and clear
It was a very good year

It was a mess of good years


----------



## jazz lady

You must remember this
A kiss is still a kiss
A sigh is still (just) a sigh
The fundamental things apply
As time goes by

And when two lovers woo
They still say: I love you
On that you can rely
No matter what the future brings
As time goes by

Moonlight and love songs - never out of date
Hearts full of passion - jealousy and hate
Woman needs man - and man must have his mate
That no one can deny

It’s still the same old story
A fight for love and glory
A case of do or die
The world will always welcome lovers
As time goes by


----------



## jazz lady

When somebody loves you
It’s no good unless he loves you - all the way
Happy to be near you
When you need someone to cheer you - all the way

Taller than the tallest tree is
That’s how it’s got to feel
Deeper than the deep blue see is
That’s how deep it goes - if it’s real

When somebody needs you
It’s no good unless he needs you - all the way
Through the good or lean years
And for all the in between years - come what may

Who know where the road will lead us
Only a fool would say
But if you’ll let me love you
It’s for sure I’m gonna love you - all the way, all the way


----------



## jazz lady

*and the ultimate Sinatra song...*

And now, the end is near;
And so I face the final curtain.
My friend, I’ll say it clear,
I’ll state my case, of which I’m certain.

I’ve lived a life that’s full.
I’ve traveled each and ev’ry highway;
And more, much more than this,
I did it my way.

Regrets, I’ve had a few;
But then again, too few to mention.
I did what I had to do
And saw it through without exemption.

I planned each charted course;
Each careful step along the byway,
But more, much more than this,
I did it my way.

Yes, there were times, I’m sure you knew
When I bit off more than I could chew.
But through it all, when there was doubt,
I ate it up and spit it out.
I faced it all and I stood tall;
And did it my way.

I’ve loved, I’ve laughed and cried.
I’ve had my fill; my share of losing.
And now, as tears subside,
I find it all so amusing.

To think I did all that;
And may I say - not in a shy way,
No, oh no not me,
I did it my way.

For what is a man, what has he got? 
If not himself, then he has naught.
To say the things he truly feels;
And not the words of one who kneels.
The record shows I took the blows -
And did it my way!


----------



## Kyle

It's been a long road
Getting from there to here
It's been a long time
But my time is finally near

And I can feel the change in the wind right now
Nothings in my way
And they're not gonna hold me down no more
No there not gonna hold me down

Cause I've got faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
I can do anything
I've got strength of the soul
And no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
I've got faith
Faith of the heart 

It's been a long night
Trying to find my way
Been through the darkness
Now I finally have my day
I will see my dream come alive at last
I will touch the sky
And they're not gonna hold me down no more
No there not gonna change my mind

Cause I've got faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
I can do anything
I've got strength of the soul
And no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
Faith of the heart 

I've known a wind so cold and seen the darkest days
But now the winds I feel are only winds of change
I've been through the fire and I've been through the rain
But I'll be fine

Cause I've got faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
I can do anything
I've got strength of the soul
And no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
Faith of the heart 

Faith of the heart
I'm going where my heart will take me
I've got faith to believe
That no one's gonna bend or break me
I can reach any star
I've got faith
I've got faith
Faith of the heart 

Its been a long road


----------



## Daisy_Duke

There's a tree out in the backyard,
That never has been broken by the wind.
And the reason its still standing,
It was strong enough to bend.

For years, we have stayed together,
As lovers and as friends.
What we have will last forever,
If we're strong enough to bend.

      When you say something that you can't take back;
      Big wind blows and you hear a little crack.
      When you say: "Hey, well, I might be wrong."
      You can sway with the wind till the storm is gone,
      Sway with the wind till the storm is gone.

Like a tree out in the backyard,
That never has been broken by the wind.
Our love will last forever,
If we're strong enough to bend.

      When you start thinkin' that you know it all,
      Big wind blows and a branch will fall.
      When you say: "Hey, this job takes two."
      We can sway with the wind till the skies turn blue,
      Sway with the wind till the skies turn blue.

Like a tree out in the backyard,
That never has been broken by the wind.
Our love will last forever,
If we're strong enough to bend.
Our love will last forever,
If we're strong enough to bend


----------



## chaotic

When the rain is blowing in your face
And the whole world is on your case
I would offer you a warm embrace
To make you feel my love
When the evening shadows and the stars appear
And there is no one to dry your tears
I could hold you for a million years
To make you feel my love
I know you haven't made your mind up yet
But I would never do you wrong
I've known it from the moment that we met
No doubt in my mind where you belong
I'd go hungry, I'd go blind for you
I'd go crawling down the aisle for you
There ain't nothing that I wouldn't do
To make you feel my love
The storms are raging on a rolling sea
Down the highway of regret
The winds of change are blowing wild and free
But you ain't seen nothing like me yet
There ain't nothing that I wouldn't do
Go to the ends of the earth for you
Make you happy, make your dreams come true
To make you feel my love


----------



## Daisy_Duke

"Star Slight"

sailing all alone, guided by starlight
nowhere is my home
inside of my mind
we've paid that shoeshine boy
whose buff has no smile
he spits on your tip-toes
and you keep hugging folklore
like it's out of style, out of focus
harum scarum
we promote this cover, discover
and you know your insides true
better than i do


----------



## Daisy_Duke

CHORUS:
Come on baby... Kick them daisies
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(I want chu to)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(Everybody)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(I want chu to)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...

Verse:
Say look at them girls with the daisy dukes on
Girl you really got it goin' on
Lookin' all nice 'n' sweet
So a ten and girl you're sick
I do like it alot
When you showin' me alil somethin' watcha got
Yo girls u be lookin' real cute
The way ya'll kickin' them daisy dukes

CHORUS Repeat

Verse:
Hey you in the black boots
Knee highs with the daisy dukes
Lookin' real fly while in cahoots
In the park like you do to
Im Sno here to relate to you
Gonna start a trend of daisy dukes
Eversince some of the 90's
Girls lookin' good with a future behind see
Many terms are used to express
We're talkin' 'bout the booty
Not the breasts
Baby got back and a junk in the trunk
She got a six-pack
And a hell-of-a rump
Yo please some fries with that shake
See many terms are used to relate
I love the girls with the big ol' booties
But where i'm from they call 'em dukies
Pretty round cheeks hangin' from the jeans
Even city girls keep the country theme
So if you get it, got it, good
So dip the dug out
these dukes are turnin' out
Sing!!!

CHORUS:
Come on baby... Kick them daisies
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(I want chu to)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(Everybody)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(I want chu to)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...

Verse:
Say look at them girls with the daisy dukes on
Girl you really got it goin' on
They be kickin' it sweet
With them long ol' boots some free
Check out the way they step
Make a brother wanna think 'bout six
Especially when they have nice legs
If they tan charcoal red
It dont make what kinda legs you like
Still be kickin' tonight
So make one difference on you
As long as you still kickin' them daisy dukes

CHORUS Repeat

WAIT...
Bring that funky trunk back
Bring that funky trunk back
Bring that funky trunk back
Bring that funky trunk back
Ohh bring it baby
Ohh keep the funk baby
Ohh let me see you rock baby
Ohh keep the funk baby
Ohh let me see you rock baby

L.A. Sno like them girls with the daisy dukes
C.O.D. like them girls with the daisy dukes
Taylor-Boy like them girls in the daisy dukes
Tony Mercades like them girls witht he daisy dukes
New York, Miami, Alabama, Tennesee, New Jersey, Boston,
Augusta,
Atlanta like them girls in them daisy dukes
All of Texas like them girls in them daisy dukes
L.A. like them girls in them daisy dukes

CHORUS:
Come on baby... Kick them daisies
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(I want chu to)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(Everybody)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...
(I want chu to)
Look at them girls with the daisy dukes on...

Ohh kick them... daisies


----------



## chaotic

Oh lighten up, where's your sense of humor
They're just tiny little rumors
That I started 'cause I'm lookin' out for you
Oh settle down, I'm just a little jealous
And I'm sure those other fellas
Never once believed the lies I told were true

Like the time I told that cowboy that you used to be a man
And the doctor you were datin' that you hide your wedding band
Even if I am responsible for scaring them away
You really ought to thank me, I was doin' you a favor
'Cause it never woulda worked out anyway

Oh can't you see, the reason that I'm doin'
All the crazy things I'm doin'
Is because I really care about you girl
And I'll admit I go a little farther
Than I know I probably oughta
But it's all because I need you in my world

Like the time I told that lawyer that you spent a year in jail
And the salesman you were seein' you hang out at cheap motels
Even if I am responsible for scaring them away
You really ought to thank me, I was doin' you a favor
'Cause it never woulda worked out anyway

I can't stand the thought of you with anybody else
I know I've gone overboard but I can't help myself

Like the time I told that dentist you had seven little kids
And you doubled as a dancer at the strip joint on the ridge
Even if I am responsible for scaring him away
You really ought to thank me, I was doin' you a favor
'Cause it never woulda worked out anyway

It's all because I love you and I can't stop thinkin' of you
And it never woulda worked out anyway


----------



## Daisy_Duke

That song is wierd 

Like I'm a nut and stalking you.


----------



## Daisy_Duke

Does Blue Oyster Cult sing that song "ride like that anymore."

I cannot find the lyrics. : 

I've had that song worm in my head all day!


----------



## Daisy_Duke

Well?????  

Anyone going to help a sista out.


----------



## Daisy_Duke

I never meant to cause you any sorrow
I never meant to cause you any pain
I only wanted to one time see you laughing
I only wanted to see you laughing in the Purple Rain
Purple Rain Purple Rain
Purple Rain Purple Rain
Purple Rain Purple Rain
I only wanted to see you bathing in the Purple Rain
I never wanted to be your weekend lover
I only wanted to be some kind of friend
Baby I could never steal you from another
It's such a shame our friendship had to end
Purple Rain Purple Rain
Purple Rain Purple Rain
Purple Rain Purple Rain
I only wanted to see you underneath the Purple Rain
Honey I know, I know, I know times are changing
It's time we all reach out for something new
That means you to
You say you want a leader
But you can't seem to make up your mind
I think you better close it
And let me guide you to the Purple Rain
Purple Rain Purple Rain
Purple Rain Purple Rain
If you know what I'm singing about up here
C'mon raise your hand
Purple Rain Purple Rain
I only want to see you,
only want to see you
In the Purple Rain


----------



## Daisy_Duke

Baby, baby, baby
What's it gonna be
Baby, baby, baby
Is it him or is it me?
Don't make me waste my time
Don't make me lose my mind baby

Baby, baby, baby
Can't u stay with me tonight
Oh baby, baby, baby
Don't my kisses please u right
U were so hard 2 find
The beautiful ones, they hurt u everytime

Paint a perfect picture
Bring 2 life a vision in one's mind
The beautiful ones
Always smash the picture
Always everytime

If I told u baby
That I was in love with u
Oh baby, baby, baby
If we got married
Would that be cool?

U make me so confused
The beautiful ones
U always seem 2 lose

Baby, baby,
Baby, baby,
Baby, baby,
Baby,
What's it gonna be baby?

Do u want him?
Or do u want me?
Cause I want u
Said I want u
Tell me, babe
Do u want me?
I gotta know, I gotta know
Do u want me?
Baby, baby, baby
Listen 2 me
I may not know where I'm going (babe)
I said I may not know what I need
One thing, one thing's 4 certain baby
I know what I want, yeah
And if it please u baby
Please u, baby
I'm begging down on my knees
I want u
Yes I do
Baby, baby, baby, baby
I want you

Yes I do


----------



## chaotic

*Lemonheads/Kitchen*

Thrilled to be in the same post code as you.
I tell you things I know you'd like to know,
Treat you to cake every night.
Suddenly talk and it'll make you fright.
Smile at me, I'll hold you really tight,
Follow you into bed, run around till mornin',
We'll stay awake all night.
We'll repeat the same stories,
but of course never in front of friends.
How it all started in the kitchen.

Hey!

{play verse chords}
Remember the time you said we should wait awhile?
You'd let me know when you changed your mind.
Yeah, I was sad for some time.
But 12 hours watching me at the wheel
Made me realize what you really feel.
Won't have to hurt anymore.

Ooohhh......

Walking you home along Mt. Vernon Street,
You told me secrets I was shocked to know.
Pretend it was me every night.
I'm thrilled to be in the same postcode as you.
I'll come and visit, maybe never go,
Follow you into bed.

Run around till mornin' and we'll stay awake every night.
We repeat the same stories,
but of course never in front of friends.
How it all started in the kitchen.


----------



## chaotic

Daisy_Duke said:
			
		

> Does Blue Oyster Cult sing that song "ride like that anymore."
> 
> I cannot find the lyrics. :
> 
> I've had that song worm in my head all day!



Got any more lines from the song? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Daisy_Duke

chaotic said:
			
		

> Got any more lines from the song? I can't figure it out.




They just don't ride like that anymore 

da da da and they just don't ride like that anymore 

That is all I can remember.


----------



## chaotic

Daisy_Duke said:
			
		

> Well?????
> 
> Anyone going to help a sista out.



Working it, working it, putting Google on the case.  Waitaminute, is it this song? 

We had broken up for good just an hour before,
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
And now I'm staring at the bodies as they're dancing 'cross thefloor.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
And then the band slowed the tempo, and the music gets youdown.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
It was the same old song, with a melancholy sound.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.

They don't write 'em like that anymore.
They just don't write 'em like that anymore.

We'd been living together for a million years,
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
But now it feels so strange out of the atmospheres.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
And then the jukebox plays a song I used to know.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
And now I'm staring at the bodies as they're dancing so slow.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.

They don't write 'em like that anymore.
They don't write 'em like that anymore.

Mmmm, now ?
I wind up staring at an empty glass
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
Cause it's so easy to say that you'll forget your past.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.

They don't write 'em like that anymore.
No, they just don't write 'em like that anymore.
Oh, they don't write 'em like that anymore.
They just don't write 'em like that anymore.
They just don't, no they don't, no no, uh-uh,
They just don't write 'em like that anymore.
They just don't...(fades)


----------



## Daisy_Duke

No, that's not it.


----------



## Daisy_Duke

Home in the valley
Home in the city
Home isn't pretty
Ain't no home for me

Home in the darkness
Home on the highway
Home isn't my way
Home will never be

Burn out the day
Burn out the night
I can't see no reason to put up a fight
I'm living for giving the devil his due

And I'm burning, I'm burning, I'm burning for you
I'm burning, I'm burning, I'm burning for you

Time is the essence
Time is the season
Time ain't no reason
Got no time to slow

Time everlasting
Time to play besides
Time ain't on my side
Time I'll never know

Burn out the day
Burn out the night
I'm not the one to tell you what's wrong or what's right
I've seen signs of what (freezing their eyes) went through

Well I'm burning, I'm burning, I'm burning for you
I'm burning, I'm burning, I'm burning for you

Burn out the day
Burn out the night
I can't see no reason to put up a fight
I'm living for giving the devil his due

And I'm burning, I'm burning, I'm burning for you
I'm burning, I'm burning, I'm burning for you


----------



## Daisy_Duke

kwillia said:
			
		

> Mine neither...




No that isn't it either.


----------



## chaotic

Daisy_Duke said:
			
		

> That song is wierd
> 
> Like I'm a nut and stalking you.




  I just thought it was a romantic love song


----------



## Daisy_Duke

chaotic, 

That just may be it.  I wonder it I misheard them.  

I swore it was "they just don't ride like that anymore." But maybe it is "they just don't write em like that anymore."   

No wonder I haven't been able to find them.


----------



## chaotic

Daisy_Duke said:
			
		

> chaotic,
> 
> That just may be it.  I wonder it I misheard them.
> 
> I swore it was "they just don't ride like that anymore." But maybe it is "they just don't write em like that anymore."
> 
> No wonder I have been able to find them.





It looks goofy, reading the "ah ah ah ah ah ah" part on the screen, til you sing it out loud.

It gets stuck in my head a lot. Easy to play on guitar too, unfortunately. 
 :guitar:


----------



## Daisy_Duke

chaotic said:
			
		

> It looks goofy, reading the "ah ah ah ah ah ah" part on the screen, til you sing it out loud.
> 
> It gets stuck in my head a lot. Easy to play on guitar too, unfortunately.
> :guitar:




I had to sign it and figure it out.  Thank you, I'm sure that is the song.


----------



## chaotic

[another one thats a PITA to get out of your head]

Jenny, Jenny, who can I turn to?
You give me something I can hold on to.
I know you think I'm like the others before
Who saw your name and number on the wall.

Jenny, I got your number.
I need to make you mine.
Jenny, don't change your number,
8-6-7-5-3-0-9, 8-6-7-5-3-0-9
8-6-7-5-3-0-9, 8-6-7-5-3-0-9

Jenny, Jenny, you're the girl for me.
You don't know me but you make me so happy.
I tried to call you before but I lost my nerve.
I tried my imagination, but I was disturbed.

Jenny, I got your number,
I need to make you mine.
Jenny, don't change your number,
8-6-7-5-3-0-9 (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)
8-6-7-5-3-0-9 (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)

I got it, I got it!
I got your number on the wall!
I got it, I got it!
For a good time, for a good time call....

Jenny, don't change your number.
I need to make you mine.
Jenny,  I'll call your number,
8-6-7-5-3-0-9 (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)
8-6-7-5-3-0-9 (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)

Jenny, Jenny who can I turn to? (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)
For the price of a dime I can always turn to you.
(8-6-7-5-3-0-9)
8-6-7-5-3-0-9 (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)
8-6-7-5-3-0-9 (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)
5-3-0-9
5-3-0-9
5-3-0-9
5-3-0-9 (//fade out//)


----------



## chaotic

Daisy_Duke said:
			
		

> I had to sign it and figure it out.  Thank you, I'm sure that is the song.



vBulletin Message

    You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Daisy_Duke again.


----------



## jazz lady

*Just watching an Al Jarreau special...*

Mornin' Mr. Radio
Mornin' little Cheerios
Mornin' sister Oriole
Did I tell you everything is fine...
In my mind

Mornin' Mr. Shoe Shine Man
Shine 'em bright in white and tan
My baby said she loves me and
Need I tell you that
everything here is just fine
In my mind

'Scuse me if I sing
My heart has found its wings
Searchin' high and low
And now at last I know

Mornin' Mr. Golden Gate
I should walk but I can't wait
I can't wait to set it straight
I was shakin' but now I am
makin' it fine
Here in my mind 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>

My heart will soar
With love that's rare and real
My smiling face will feel every cloud
Then higher still
Beyond the blue until
I know I can
Like any man
Reach out my hand
And touch the face of GOD

'Scuse me if I sing
My heart has found its wings
Searchin' high and low
And now at last I know

Mornin' Mr. Radio
Mornin' little Cheerios
Mornin' sister Oriole
Did I tell you everything is fine...
Wooo in my mind

So, won't you get up Oriole
So, won't you get up Cheerios
Wake up Mr. Radio
....it's fine
Here in my mind

Singin' about mornin' little radio
Mornin' little Cheerios
Wake up Mr. Radio
Need I tell you everything
right here is just doing fine


----------



## cattitude

Sunday morning, up with the lark
 I think I'll take a walk in the park
 Hey, hey, hey, it's a beautiful day

 I've got someonme waiting for me
 When I see herI know that she'll say
 Hey, hey, hey, it's a beautiful day

 Hi, hi, hi, beautiful Sunday
 This is my, my, my, beautiful day
 When you say, say, say, say that you love me
 Oh, my, my, my it's a beautiful day

 Birds are singing, you by my side
 Let's take a car and go for a ride
 Hey, hey, hey, it's a beautiful day
 We'll drive on and follow the sun
 Makin' Sunday go on and on
 Hey, hey, hey, it's a beautiful day

 Hi, hi, hi, beautiful Sunday
 This is my, my, my, beautiful day
 When you say, say, say, say that you love me
 Oh, my, my, my, it's a beautiful day

 Hi, hi, hi, beautiful Sunday
 This is my, my, my, beautiful day
 When you say, say, say, say that you love me
 Oh, my, my, my it's a beautiful day


----------



## kwillia

*A song dedication for saltydog...*

ANVIL
SPEED OF SOUND Lyric



Turbine starts, engines whine
Rocket fire, you know it's blast off time
Burning fuel, deadly tool
Break the sky, shock wave blast, ripping fast

The speed of sound, speed of sound
The speed of sound, speed of sound

Sonic boom, machine of doom
The power to fly, bird's eye view,climbing to

The speed of sound, speed of sound
The speed of sound, speed of sound
The speed of sound, speed of sound
The speed of sound, speed of sound

High speed flight, vapour trail
Thunderous thrust, hear the engine's wail
After burn, no return
The angel's cry, searing speed, the power to exceed


----------



## jazz lady

*Ode to my sunburnt nose from top-down cruising...*

Come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
So come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
So come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
So come on

Hey baby come on
Come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
So come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
Baby come on

Now get yourself in gear
Oh baby come on
Still cruisin' after all of these years
Hey girl let's go for a spin
Hop in my hot rod and do it again

You've got a greenhouse effect on me
I know a secret spot
Paradise by the sea
We'll find a place to park
That's kinda cool after dark

We'll take a trip on up to the lake
Down by the river
Where we can make out
On the island

Wake up on the cape
Punch up yor favorite staion
Toss in your favorite tape
When we go cruisin'
Well everything is all right 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>

Come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
Baby when we go cruisin' now

Baby put your top down
Parade around down town
People trying to cool down
Party all summer long

Come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
So come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
Baby come on

Now get yourself in gear
Baby baby come on
Still cruisin' after all of these years

Everybody got a favorite spot
Where they like to come a lot

When we go cruisin' Well everything is all right

Come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
Baby when we go crusin' now

People dancin' in the sand
Rockin' to a reggae band
Lovers walkin' hand in hand
Party all summer long

Come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
So come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
Baby come on

Now get yourself in gear
Baby baby come on
Still cruisin' after all of these years

Come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
So come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
Baby come on

Now get yourself in gear
Baby baby come on
Still cruisin' after all of these years

Come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
So come on let's cruise ya got nothin' to lose
Baby come on

Now get yourself in gear
Baby baby come on
Still cruisin' after all of these years


----------



## kwillia

*It’s rainin’ but there ain’t a cloud in the sky
Must of been a tear from your eye
Everything’ll be okay
Funny, thought I felt a sweet summer breeze
Must of been you sighin’ so deep
Don’t worry we’re gonna find a way

I’m waitin’, waitin’ on a sunny day
Gonna chase the clouds away
Waitin’ on a sunny day

Without you, I’m workin’ with the rain fallin’ down
I’m half a party in a one dog town
I need you to chase these blues away
Without you, I’m a drummer girl that can’t keep a beat
An ice cream truck on a deserted street
I hope that you’re coming to stay

I’m waitin’, waitin’ on a sunny day
Gonna chase the clouds away
Waitin’ on a sunny day

Hard times, baby well they come to us all
Sure as the tickin’ of the clock on the wall
Sure as the turnin’ of the night into day
Your smile girl, brings the mornin’ light to my eyes
Lifts away the bleus when I rise
I hope that you’re coming to stay

I’m waitin’, waitin’ on a sunny day
Gonna chase the clouds away
Waitin’ on a sunny day
*


----------



## tipsymcgee

Step out the front door like a ghost
into the fog where no one notices
the contrast of white on white.

And in between the moon and you
the angels get a better view
of the crumbling difference between wrong and right.

I walk in the air between the rain,
through myself and back again.
Where? I don't know
Maria says she's dying.
Through the door, I hear her crying
Why? I don't know

Round here we always stand up straight
Round here something radiates

Maria came from Nashville with a suitcase in her hand
She said she'd like to meet a boy who looks like Elvis
She walks along the edge of where the ocean meets the land
Just like she's walking on a wire in the circus
She parks her car outside of my house,
takes her clothes off,
Says she's close to understanding Jesus
She knows she's more that just a little misunderstood
She has trouble acting normal when she's nervous

Round here we're carving out our names
Round here we all look the same
Round here we talk just like lions
But we sacrifice like lambs
Round here she's slipping through my hands

Sleeping children got to run like the wind
Out of the lightning dream
Mama's little baby better get herself in
Out of the lightning

She says, "It's only in my head."
She says, "Shhh....I know it's only in my head."

But the girl on the car in the parking lot
says: "Man, you should try to take a shot
Can't you see my walls are crumbling."

Then she looks up at the building
and says she's thinking of jumping.
She says she's tired of life;
she must be tired of something.

Round here she's always on my mind
Round here I got lots of time
Round here we're never sent to bed early
Nobody makes us wait
Round here we stay up very very late


----------



## jazz lady

Turn down the lights, turn down the bed 
Turn down these voices inside my head 
Lay down with me, tell me no lies 
Just hold me close, don't patronize - don't patronize me 

Cause I can't make you love me if you don't 
You can't make your heart feel something it won't 
Here in the dark, in these final hours 
I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power 
But you won't, no you won't 
'Cause I can't make you love me, if you don't 

I'll close my eyes, then I won't see 
The love you don't feel when you're holding me 
Morning will come and I'll do what's right 
Just give me till then to give up this fight 
And I will give up this fight 

Cause I can't make you love me if you don't 
You can't make your heart feel something it won't 
Here in the dark, in these lonely hours 
I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power 
But you won't, no you won't 
'Cause I can't make you love me, if you don't


----------



## jazz lady

Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ... 

I heard he sang a good song, I heard he had a style. 
And so I came to see him to listen for a while. 
And there he was this young boy, a stranger to my eyes. 

Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ... 

I felt all flushed with fever, embarrassed by the crowd, 
I felt he found my letters and read each one out loud. 
I prayed that he would finish but he just kept right on ... 

Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ... 

He sang as if he knew me in all my dark despair. 
And then he looked right through me as if I wasn't there. 
and he just kept on singing, singing clear and strong. 

Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ... 

He was strumming my pain, yeah, he was singing my life. 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song ... 
With his song ...


----------



## jazz lady

The days and the nights, you sit around wondering
Where can she be?
You're hoping that she will appear out of nowhere,
But you fail to see

All the hurt inside, the wounded pride
She went through for you.
You cheated and lied as her love slowly died.
And her heart just broke in two.

Well, she was with you, all along,
Behind you, right or wrong,
She tried to hold, on, hold on,
But you went too far, and she's gone.

And now it's over! And her heart turns to stone.
No time for pity, when her heart turns to stone.
She cries a little, as her heart turns to stone.
She's that kind of woman. She'll do fine on her own.

What you thought was a game, a game you were winning,
Wouldn't go your way.
Now you've lost what you had, and you're back to beginning.
It's the price you have to pay.

Well, she was with you, all along,
Behind you, right or wrong,
She tried to hold, on, hold on,
But you went too far, and she's gone.

And now it's over! And her heart turns to stone.
No time for pity, when he heart turns to stone.
She cries a little, as her heart turns to stone.
She's that kind of woman. She'll get by on her own.


----------



## jazz lady

Nighttime sharpens, 
Heightens each sensation. 
Darkness, stirs and wakes imagination. 
Silently the senses abandon their defenses. 


Slowly, gently 
Night unfurls its splendor. 
Grasp it, sense it, 
Tremulous and tender. 
Turn your face away, from the careless light of day! 
Turn your thoughts away from cold, unfeeling nights. 
And listen to the music of the night. 


Close your eyes and surrender to your darkest dream! 
Leave the thoughts of life you knew before! 
close your eyes and let your spirit start to soar. 
and youll live, as youve never lived before. 

Softly, Deftly, 
Music shall caress you. 
Hear it, Feel it, 
Secretly posses you. 
Open up your mind, let your fantasies unwind, 
In this darkness that you know you cannot fight, 
The darkness of the music of the night. 

Let your mind 
Start a journey through a strange new world! 
Leave all thoughts of the life you knew before! 
let your soul 
take you where you long to be! 
Only then can you belong to me... 

Floating, falling 
Sweet intoxication, 
Touch me, trust me 
Savor each sensation. 

Let the dream begin, 
Let your darker side give in 
To the power of the music that I write, 
The power of the music of the night! 

You alone can make my song take flight, 
Help me make the music of the night...


----------



## virgovictoria

Jazz,

You, Kwillia and Air REALLY need to compile some CD sets and distribute them!


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Jazz,
> 
> You, Kwillia and Air REALLY need to compile some CD sets and distribute them!


Thanks.  I love music and have such a wide range of things I like it's hard to stay with one genre or era. Kwillia and Air I think are the same way.

I usually just go with my current mood and let my mind wander. These were the ones that came today, like old friends wandering in to set for a spell.


----------



## chaotic

I'll sing it one last time for you
Then we really have to go
You've been the only thing that's right
In all I've done

And I can barely look at you
But every single time I do
I know we'll make it anywhere
Away from here

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

To think I might not see those eyes
Makes it so hard not to cry
And as we say our long goodbye
I nearly do

Light up...

Slower slower
We don't have time for that
All I want is to find an easier way
To get out of our little heads

Have heart my dear
We're bound to be afraid
Even if it's just for a few days
Making up for all this mess

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear


----------



## chaotic

Life's like a mayonnaise soda
And life's like space without room
And life's like bacon and ice cream
That's what life's like without you

Life's like forever becoming
But life's forever dealing in hurt
Now life's like death without living
That's what life's like without you

Life's like Sanskrit read to a pony
I see you in my mind's eye strangling on your tongue
What's good is knowing such devotion
I've been around - I know what makes things run

What good is seeing eye chocolate
What good's a computerized nose
And what good was cancer in April
Why no good - no good at all

What good's a war without killing
What good is rain that falls up
What good's a disease that won't hurt you
Why no good, I guess, no good at all

What good are these thoughts that I'm thinking
It must be better not to be thinking at all
A styrofoam lover with emotions of concrete
No not much, not much at all

What's good is life without living
What good's this lion that barks
You loved a life others throw away nightly
It's not fair, not fair at all

What's good ?
Life's good -
But not fair at all


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I love music and have such a wide range of things I like it's hard to stay with one genre or era. Kwillia and Air I think are the same way.
> 
> I usually just go with my current mood and let my mind wander. These were the ones that came today, like old friends wandering in to set for a spell.



Yeah, I have a taste from big band to now - with a little of EVERYTHING mixed in - obscure, soul, and such included...  So, along with blues, classic rock, jazz and you-name-it...  though, unlike you three, I never seem too knowledgeable in one particular area..  

Happy Tunage!


----------



## Agee

tipsymcgee said:
			
		

> Step out the front door like a ghost
> into the fog where no one notices
> the contrast of white on white.
> 
> And in between the moon and you
> the angels get a better view
> of the crumbling difference between wrong and right.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Turn down the lights, turn down the bed
> Turn down these voices inside my head
> Lay down with me, tell me no lies
> Just hold me close, don't patronize - don't patronize me


Unsure if this is a B. Rait original, but her version gets me everytime!


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Life's like a mayonnaise soda
> And life's like space without room
> And life's like bacon and ice cream
> That's what life's like without you


"A mayonnaise soda",  

who's the artist?


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have a taste from big band to now - with a little of EVERYTHING mixed in - obscure, soul, and such included... So, along with blues, classic rock, jazz and you-name-it... though, unlike you three, I never seem too knowledgeable in one particular area..
> 
> Happy Tunage!


 
VV, from what i've seen you post in this thread. You have a most excellent taste in musica!


----------



## Agee

*Freaky College Days*

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Root Boy Slim
[/font][font=Courier New, Courier, mono]by a Root Girl
12/05/01[/font]​[font=Courier New, Courier, mono]"Root Boy Slim and the Sex Change Band," "Root Boy Slim and the Rootettes"

In the 1980’s was the coolest musician (songwriter, singer, lead band member) I ever knew (except for Ms. R.L. Jones). His name was Root Boy Slim and he was from Asheville, North Carolina.

He was popular in the Washington, DC area during the Reagan administration and performed in various places on the east coast. Root Boy wrote songs like “Boogie ‘til You Puke” and he was so cool. He addressed all issues in public with his own brand of music. 

You had to be there. 

Always had THE BEST backup musicians, with flaring old guitars, every one of them, hand-picked “musician’s musicians.” His lyrics were perverted stories about common-day occurrences, “Dare to Be Fat” comes to mind. When he did that song, the girls in the audience would slither down front, predictably, and let Root Boy sing to them and taunt them. Root Boy had a beautiful voice and he was FUNNY. The ladies would come down there and let Root Boy call them “fat” just because it was cool. Full-figured ladies in tight sweaters.

I never missed Root Boy when he came to The Pier in Raleigh. I’d stay overnight in a hotel. The bars he did were underground at Cameron Village, Raleigh’s oldest shopping center. We’d show up early, and Root Boy would be next door at Café Déjà vu and he would let us buy him a beer. One night my girlfriend and I took turns kissing the saxophone player during a break. He had wonderful lips. It became a ten-minute contest. Those were the wild days.

“Do the Gator” was another amazing song. During this song, the entire audience got on the bar floor and squirmed around on their backs! I remember, after my third Root Boy show I didn’t want to get on the floor, so a friend and I stood and watched everyone wriggling and twisting around, and rejoiced in the madness. Controlled madness.

A graduate of Yale, he was someone to know and I wonder if any of you ever heard of him? If you find him and read about him on the web, you may get some idea what he was all about.

My old friends and I will never forget. I wanted to share this with you. Root Boy’s real name was Foster McKenzie III. I have always believed that a currently popular musician ripped off Root Boy’s name, after Root Boy’s death. 

His music lives on.
[/font]


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "A mayonnaise soda",
> 
> who's the artist?



Lou Reed - song is called "What's Good".


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> My brother was a big Root Boy Slim fan...


Never forget a live show he did at ODU. We made "Root" glasses out of Aluminum Foil. My buddy got called up on stage with the root man. Let us just say he was a hit!


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> ...
> Cause I can't make you love me if you don't
> You can't make your heart feel something it won't
> Here in the dark, in these final hours
> I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power
> But you won't, no you won't
> 'Cause I can't make you love me, if you don't
> ...



Jazz, I just downloaded this from iTunes a few days ago. Great song. Got to me.


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have a taste from big band to now - with a little of EVERYTHING mixed in - obscure, soul, and such included... So, along with blues, classic rock, jazz and you-name-it... though, unlike you three, I never seem too knowledgeable in one particular area..


That's me.  I listen to EVERYTHING except for rap and twangy country.  I think most people would faint if they saw my music library.    Unfortunately, most of my favorites pieces in jazz, blues, and classical have no lyrics so I can't post them here but there's plenty of other wonderful songs around for me to choose.

I think you are very knowledgeable and I really enjoy your tastes in music.    You just don't have the additional years of seasoning to draw on yet, but you'll get there.


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Lou Reed - song is called "What's Good".


Thanks,

I am a Lou Reed fan, but that one slipped by me!


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That's me.  I listen to EVERYTHING except for rap and twangy country.


I listen to EVERYTHING including rap and twangy country... But my all time favorite genre and the older r & b... Otis, Percy, Al Green, Wilson Pickett, etc.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I listen to EVERYTHING including rap and twangy country... But my all time favorite genre and the older r & b... Otis, Percy, Al Green, Wilson Pickett, etc.




I love Otis so much, I named a car after him....

I love Luther so much, I named my old computer after him...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I listen to EVERYTHING including rap and twangy country... But my all time favorite genre and the older r & b... Otis, Percy, Al Green, Wilson Pickett, etc.


 that and Mowtown!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Jazz, I just downloaded this from iTunes a few days ago. Great song. Got to me.


  It's one of my favorite albums and she's definitely one of my favorite singers. 

I could kick myself for not seeing her when she came down to Solomons a few years ago, but I had a prior commitment that I couldn't get out of - although I really, really tried.


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I love Otis so much, I named a car after him....


Was it Otis, or Redding?

What kind of car?


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Was it Otis, or Redding?
> 
> What kind of car?




The car was an old Ford POS that I drove in college - it required special skill to make it keep plugging along...  a soulful car...  raspy....  Otis carsonified...


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> The car was an old Ford POS that I drove in college - it required special skill to make it keep plugging along... a soulful car... raspy.... Otis carsonified...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's one of my favorite albums and she's definitely one of my favorite singers.
> 
> I could kick myself for not seeing her when she came down to Solomons a few years ago, but I had a prior commitment that I couldn't get out of - although I really, really tried.



Yeah, I missed the show too - very much a bummer. 

BR has a fantastic voice. I'll have to check out the album..


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


xactly.


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> The car was an old Ford POS that I drove in college - it required special skill to make it keep plugging along...  a soulful car...  raspy....  Otis carsonified...



It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses. Hit it.


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses. Hit it.


olicecruiser:


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Mowtown!


 Is that like Bluegrass?


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Is that like Bluegrass?


:giggle:


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Is that like Bluegrass?


 
No that's mowdown!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> No that's mowdown!


:groan:


----------



## morganj614

I did see BR at Solomons last year..she did not sing many of her sing along classics, which from what I heard, the crowd wanted. IMO she was okay, not what I expected and the show was short to me. I left with the feeling that is was only okay. Myabe my expectations were too high but I don't think so. I still listen to her but that show left me unsatisfied.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> :groan:


I admit it, I can't spell !


----------



## Agee

*back to the music*

*old ZZ-Top*

*Jesus just left chicago and he’s bound for new orleans.
Well now, jesus just left chicago and he’s bound for new orleans.
Yeah, yeah.
Workin’ from one end to the other and all points in between.

Took a jump through mississippi, well, muddy water turned to wine.
Took a jump through mississippi, muddy water turned to wine.
Yeah, yeah.
Then out to california through the forests and the pines.
Ah, take me with you, jesus.

You might not see him in person but he’ll se you just the same.
You might not see him in person but he’ll se you just the same.
Yeah, yeah.
You don’t have to worry ’cause takin’ care of business is his name.
*


----------



## kwillia

Everytime I do my squats and lunges... I do it so I can one day have Tina Turner legs...

Here's to you, Tina...

Left a good job in the city
Workin' for the Man every night and day
But I never lost a minute of sleepin'
Worryin' 'bout the way things might have been

[chorus]
Big wheel keep on turnin'
Proud Mary keep on burnin'
Rollin', rollin', rollin' on the river

Cleaned a lot of plates in Memphis
Pumped a lot of tane down in New Orleans
But I never saw the good side of a city
'Til I hitched a ride on the riverboat queen

[repeat chorus]

If you come down to the River
Bet you're gonna find some people who live
You don't have to worry 'cause you have no money
People on the river are happy to give

[repeat chorus]


----------



## Agee

*D. Bowie & P. Metheny*



*This Is Not America*

*By: David Bowie*

*Written and composed by David Bowie and Pat Metheny*

*Appeared as the title track for the film "The Falcon and the Snowman"*

This is not America, sha la la la la

A little piece of you
The little peace in me
Will die (This is not a miracle)
For this is not America

Blossom fails to bloom
This season
Promise not to stare
Too long (This is not America)
For this is not the miracle

There was a time
A storm that blew so pure
For this could be the biggest sky
And I could have
The faintest idea

For this is not America, sha la la la la, sha la la la la, sha la la la la
This is not america, no, this is not, sha la la la la

Snowman melting
From the inside
Falcon spirals
To the ground (This could be the biggest sky)
So bloody red
Tomorrow's clouds

A little piece of you
The little piece in me
Will die (This could be a miracle)
For this is not America

There was a time
A wind that blew so young
For this could be the biggest sky
And I could have the faintest idea

For this is not America, sha la la la la, sha la la la la, sha la la la la
This is not america, no, this is not, sha la la la
This is not america, no, this is not
This is not america, no, this is not, sha la la la


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Everytime I do my squats and lunges... I do it so I can one day have Tina Turner legs...
> 
> Here's to you, Tina...


Oh my, squeeze my lemon till the juice runs down my leg


Well the men come in these places
And the men are all the same
You don’t look at their faces
And you don’t ask their names
You don’t think of them as human
You don’t think of them at all
You keep your mind on the money
Keeping your eyes on the wall

Chorus
I’m your private dancer
A dancer for money
I’ll do what you want me to do
I’m your private dancer
A dancer money
Any old music will do

I wanna make a million dollars
I wanna live out by the sea
Have a husband and some children
Yeah I guess I want a family
All the men come in these places
And the men are all the same
You don’t look at their faces
And you don’t ask their names
Repeat chorus twice

Deutschmarks or dollars
American express will nicely thank you
Let me loosen up your collar
Tell me do you wanna see me do the shimmy again
Repeat chorus


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Everytime I do my squats and lunges... I do it so I can one day have Tina Turner legs...


I did them yesterday mulching in the flower beds, but all I got was sore thighs.  


> Here's to you, Tina...


 I wonder if she was honored I named one of my dogs after her. 

Anyhooooo....

A prisoner of your love
Entangled in your web
Hot whispers in the night
I’m captured by your spell
Oh yes I’m touched by this show of emotion
Should I be fractured by your lack of devotion
Should I, should I? 

You better be good to me
That’s how it’s gotta be now
Cause I don’t have no use
For what you loosely call the truth
You better be good to me

I think it’s also right
That we don’t need to fight
We stand face to face
And you present your case
And I know you keep telling me that you love me
And I really do wanna believe
But did you think I’d just accept you in blind faith
Oh sure babe, anything to please you

You better be good to me
That’s how it’s gotta be now
Cause I don’t have the time
For your overloaded lines
You better be good to me

And I really don’t see why it’s so hard to be good to me
And I don’t understand what’s your plan that you can’t be good to me
What I can’t feel I surely cannot see, why can’t you be good to me
And if it’s not real I do not wish to see, why can’t you be good to me


----------



## jazz lady

*This was the TT song I was searching for...*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> Everytime I do my squats and lunges... I do it so I can one day have Tina Turner legs...


Well I heard about the girl
You’ve been dancing with
All over the neighborhood

Tell me why didn’t you ask me baby? 
Or didn’t you think I could? 
Well I know that your partner will never step aside
I’ve seen you do the jerk all night

Why didn’t you ask me baby? 
I would have shown you how to do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right

Ahhhh!
Twist it
Shake it
Shake it
Shake it baby
Here we go loop de loop
Shake it up baby
Here we go loop de la

Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Well, you bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Well, you bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
All right

Ahhhh!
Twist it
Shake it
Shake it
Shake it baby

Here we go loop de loop
And we shake it up baby
Here we go loop de la
All right now

Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
So you bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
You bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Well can I see you bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather? 
Well bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather

Do it
Shake it
Shake it
Shake it baby do the twist
Come on baby oh come on
Ohhhh come on
Ahhh
Ahhh
Twist it


----------



## chaotic

How sweet it is to be loved by you
How sweet it is to be loved by you

I needed the shelter of someone's arms and there you were 
I needed someone to understand my ups and downs
and there you were
With sweet love and devotion
deeply touching my emotion
I want to stop and thank you baby
I just want to stop and thank you baby

How sweet it is to be loved by you
How sweet it is to be loved by you

I close my eyes at night,
wondering where would I be without you in my life
Everything I did was just a bore,
everywhere I went it seems I'd been there before
But you brightened up for me all of my days
With a love so sweet in so many ways
I want to stop and thank you baby
I want to stop and thank you baby

How sweet it is to be loved by you 
How sweet it is to be loved by you

You were better for me than I was for myself
For me, there's you and there ain't nobody else
I want to stop and thank you baby
I just want to stop and thank you baby

How sweet it is to be loved by you
How sweet it is to be loved by you


----------



## jazz lady

*sweet baby James...*

Long ago a young man sits and plays his waiting game
But things are not the same it seems as in such tender dreams
Slowly passing sailing ships and sunday afternoon
Like people on the moon I see are things not meant to be

Where do those golden rainbows end? 
Why is this song so sad? 
Dreaming the dreams I’ve dreamed my friend
Loving the love I love

To love is just a word I’ve heard when things are being said
Stories my poor head has told me cannot stand the cold
And in between what might have been and what has come to pass
A misbegotten guess alas and bits of broken glass

Where do your golden rainbows end? 
Why is this song I sing so sad? 
Dreaming the dreams I dream my friend
Loving the love I love to love to love to love


----------



## jazz lady

*one more by JT...*

The secret of life is enjoying the passage of time
Any fool can do it
There ain’t nothing to it
Nobody knows how we got to
The top of the hill
But since we’re on our way down
We might as well enjoy the ride

The secret of love is in opening up your heart
It’s okay to feel afraid
But don’t let that stand in your way
’cause anyone knows that love is the only road
And since we’re only here for a while
Might as well show some style
Give us a smile

Isn’t it a lovely ride
Sliding down
Gliding down
Try not to try too hard
It’s just a lovely ride

Now the thing about time is that time
Isn’t really real
It’s just your point of view
How does it feel for you
Einstein said he could never understand it all
Planets spinning through space
The smile upon your face
Welcome to the human race

Some kind of lovely ride
I’ll be sliding down
I’ll be gliding down
Try not to try too hard
It’s just a lovely ride

Isn’t it a lovely ride
Sliding down
Gliding down
Try not to try too hard
It’s just a lovely ride

Now the secret of life is enjoying the passage of time


----------



## jazz lady

*and to all my friends...*

When you’re down and troubled
And you need a helping hand
And nothing, whoa nothing is going right.
Close your eyes and think of me
And soon I will be there
To brighten up even your darkest nights.

You just call out my name,
And you know whereever I am
I’ll come running, oh yeah baby
To see you again.
Winter, spring, summer, or fall,
All you have to do is call
And I’ll be there, yeah, yeah, yeah.
You’ve got a friend.

If the sky above you
Should turn dark and full of clouds
And that old north wind should begin to blow
Keep your head together and call my name out loud
And soon I will be knocking upon your door.
You just call out my name and you know where ever I am
I’ll come running to see you again.
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you got to do is call
And I’ll be there, yeah, yeah, yeah.

Hey, ain’t it good to know that you’ve got a friend? 
People can be so cold.
They’ll hurt you and desert you.
Well they’ll take your soul if you let them.
Oh yeah, but don’t you let them.

You just call out my name and you know wherever I am
I’ll come running to see you again.
Oh babe, don’t you know that,
Winter spring summer or fall,
Hey now, all you’ve got to do is call.
Lord, I’ll be there, yes I will.
You’ve got a friend.
You’ve got a friend.
Ain’t it good to know you’ve got a friend.
Ain’t it good to know you’ve got a friend.
You’ve got a friend.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Winter, spring, summer, or fall,
> All you have to do is call
> And I’ll be there, yeah, yeah, yeah.
> You’ve got a friend.


How sweet...


----------



## morganj614

*Oh when the sun beats down and burns the tar up on the roof.
And your shoes get so hot, you wish your tired feet were fire-proof.
Under the Boardwalk, down by the sea
On a blanket with my baby, is where I'll be.**

(Under the Boardwalk) 
Out of the sun.
(Under the Boardwalk) 
Man, we'll be having some fun.
(Under the Boardwalk) 
People walkin' above.
(Under the Boardwalk) 
We'll be falling in love under the Boardwalk,  
Boardwalk.

From the palms you hear the happy sounds of the carousel,
and you can almost taste the hot-dogs and french fries they sell.
Under the Boardwalk, down by the sea
on a blanket with my baby, is where I'll be.

(Under the Boardwalk) 
Out of the sun.
(Under the Boardwalk) 
Man, we'll be having some fun.
(Under the Boardwalk) 
People walkin' above.
(Under the Boardwalk) 
We'll be falling in love under the Boardwalk,  
Boardwalk.

Under the Boardwalk, down by the sea
On a blanket with my baby, is where I'll be.

Under the Boardwalk, down by the sea
On a blanket with my baby, is where I'll be. *


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> need to compile some CD sets and distribute them!


Hey VV... I was able to download approx 40 tunes from Pepsi free iTunes giveaway, and did exactly that... I'm thinking you are thinking I should be thinking you would think it would be neat if I burned you some CDs...


----------



## morganj614

*Tangerine Speedo..Sorry Jet Blue*

*Two-week vacation Costa Rica see America 
Young ladies oh, eureka! So many there to score-ica 
Cruise the ocean bars with some similar type fellows 
Little Latin lovelies drinking gin and Mello Yellos 

Please get me a towel 
Mr. Tangerine Speedo 
You're all over town 
Tangerine la la la la la la la la 

Nowhere to go, nothing to do 
I'll be as gentle on you as tearless baby shampoo 
Back to my bungalow with flesh tone kimonos 
Ah, come a little closer feel the "Sting" of my "Bono", no no no no 

The talk of the town 
Mr. Tangerine Speedo 
How you get around 
In your tangerine la la la la la la la la 

Little Latin lovelies will love to drink gin 
And Mello Yello in my bungalow 
Lovin' me 
Tangerine la la la la la la la la 
All the French girls go "Zut alour, no no no no, zut alour, no no" 
Coming at the target, you're as straight as Magellan 
If you've got a secret weapon, well you're as sure as hell ain't telling 
Cause your mouth made an offer that the bodies cannot veto 
No woman can resist a man who looks good in a speedo 

****in' get me a towel 
Mr. Tangerine Speedo 
You're all over town 
Tangerine la la la la la la la la 

Talk of the town 
Mr. Tangerine Speedo 
How you get around 
In your tangerine la la la la la la la la 

Little Latin lovelies will love to drink gin 
And Mello Yello in my bungalow 
La la la la la la la la 
La la la la la la la la 
La la la la la la la la 
Zut alour, no, zut alour, no no, zut alour, no no no no no*


----------



## jazz lady

*heard this one cruising to lunch...*

It was way past midnight
And she still couldn't fall asleep.
This night the dream was leaving
She tried so hard to keep.

And with the new day's dawning
She felt it drift away.
Not only for a cruise
not only for a day

Too long ago, too long apart
She couldn't wait another day for 
The captain of her heart.

As the day came up, she made a stop.
She stopped waiting another day for
The captain of her heart.

Too long ago, too long apart
She couldn't wait another day for
The captain of her heart.

Too long ago, too long apart
She couldn't wait another day for 
The captain of her heart.

As the day came up, she made a stop.
She stopped waiting another day for 
The captain of her heart.

Too long ago, too long apart
She couldn't wait another day for 
The captain of her heart.


----------



## jazz lady

*Eva Cassidy...*

If you've never heard of her, click here for a brief biography.  She was born and raised in Bowie, played in the DC area including Blues Alley and Wolf Trap, and tragically died in 1996 at the age of 33 from advanced melanoma.

I was blessed to hear her perform at Wolf Trap with Chuck Brown a couple of years before she died.  What an awesome talent that was taken from this earth way too soon.  She lives on in the magic of her music:


My life goes on in endless song
above earth's lamentations,
I hear the real, though far-off hymn
that hails a new creation.

Through all the tumult and the strife
I hear it's music ringing,
It sounds an echo in my soul.
How can I keep from singing?

Oh though the tempest loudly roars,
I hear the truth, it liveth.
Oh though the darkness 'round me close,
Songs in the night it giveth.

No storm can shake my inmost calm,
While to that rock I'm clinging.
Since love is lord of heaven and earth
How can I keep from singing?

When tyrants tremble in their fear
And hear their death knell ringing,
When friends rejoice both far and near
How can I keep from singing?

No storm can shake my inmost calm,
While to that rock I'm clinging.
Since love is lord of heaven and earth
How can I keep from singing?

My life goes on in endless song
Above earth's lamentations,
I hear the real, though far-off hymn
How can I keep from singing?

Lord, how can I keep from singing?
Oh, how can I keep from sining?

<!-- stopprint -->


----------



## jazz lady

*Another Eva sang...*

Who Knows Where The Time Goes?

Across the purple sky, all the birds are leaving
But how can they know it's time for them to go?
Before the winter fire, I will still be dreaming
I have no thought of time

For who knows where the time goes?
Who knows where the time goes?
Sad, deserted shore, your fickle friends are leaving
Ah, but then you know it's time for them to go

But I will still be here, I have no thought of leaving
I do not count the time
For who knows where the time goes?
Who knows where the time goes?

And I am not alone while my love is near me
I know it will be so until it's time to go
So come the storms of winter and then the birds in spring again
I have no fear of time

For who knows how my love grows?
And who knows where the time goes?

<!-- stopprint -->


----------



## Agee

*Kate Bush*

If I only could, I’d be running up that hill.
If I only could, I’d be running up that hill.

It doesn’t hurt me.
Do you want to feel how it feels? 
Do you want to know that it doesn’t hurt me? 
Do you want to hear about the deal that I’m making? 
You, it’s you and me.

And if I only could,
I’d make a deal with god,
And I’d get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building.
If I only could, oh...

You don’t want to hurt me,
But see how deep the bullet lies.
Unaware I’m tearing you asunder.
Ooh, there is thunder in our hearts.

Is there so much hate for the ones we love? 
Tell me, we both matter, don’t we? 
You, it’s you and me.
It’s you and me won’t be unhappy.

And if I only could,
I’d make a deal with god,
And I’d get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building,
Say, if I only could, oh...

You,
It’s you and me,
It’s you and me won’t be unhappy.

C’mon, baby, c’mon darling,
Let me steal this moment from you now.
C’mon, angel, c’mon, c’mon, darling,
Let’s exchange the experience, oh...

And if I only could,
I’d make a deal with god,
And I’d get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
With no problems.

And if I only could,
I’d make a deal with god,
And I’d get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
With no problems.

And if I only could,
I’d make a deal with god,
And I’d get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
With no problems.

If I only could
Be running up that hill
With no problems...

If I only could, I’d be running up that hill.
If I only could, I’d be running up that hill.


----------



## chaotic

Don't you feel like trying something new 
Don't you feel like breaking out or breaking us in two                          
You don't do the things that I do 
You want to do the things I can't do
Always something breaking us in two

You and I could never live alone       
But don't you feel like breaking out just one day on your own                              
Why does what I'm saying hurt you 
I didn't say that we were through                                     
Always something breaking us in two

They say two hearts should beat as one for us          
We'll fight it out to see it through
I say that you won't be  too much fun for us 
Though it's oh so nice to get advice it's oh so hard to do

Could we be much closer if we tried          
We could stay at home and stare into each other's eyes
Maybe we could last an hour 
Maybe then we'd see right through
Always something breaking us in two


----------



## kwillia

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
of the moon
Come to my window
I'll be home soon

I would dial the numbers
Just to listen to your breath
I would stand inside my hell
And hold the hand of death
You don't know how far I'd go
To ease this precious ache
You don't know how much I'd give
Or how much I can take

Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Just to reach you

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
of the moon
Come to my window
I'll be home soon

Keeping my eyes open
I cannot afford to sleep
Giving away promises
I know that I can't keep
Nothing fills the blackness
That has seeped into my chest
I need you in my blood
I am forsaking all the rest
Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Oh to reach you

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
of the moon
Come to my window
I'll be home soon

I don't care what they think
I don't care what they say
What do they know about this
love anyway

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
of the moon
Come to my window
I'll be home soon


----------



## Agee

*Joan Armatrading*

Leaning on a blade of grass
Looking for support
I got my head in the lion's mouth
I got my feet on thin ice
Oh that spells danger
Will I get compensation
When you break my soul
Will I get anxious
For a little affection
Oh I feel danger

I don't want to cry too soon
Don't want to sound the alarm
A lonely pedestrian
Walking in the night
And there's no need to run
Cos I'm following behind
And I don't want
I don't want
I don't want to misunderstand

Am I the prize
The laurel and the rose
Will you use me well
Or will I see hell
That's the danger

I don't want to cry too soon
Don't want to sound the alarm
A lonely pedestrian
Walking in the night
And there's no need to run
Cos I'm following behind
And I don't want
I don't want
I don't want to misunderstand

But I feel there's some danger
And I know that you're the source
Well I could try to run
But I'm sure you've got the speed
And I can't say
I can't say
I can't say I'd fight you to win

I don't want to cry too soon
Don't want to sound the alarm
But I feel there's some danger
And I know that you're the source
Well I could try to run
But I'm sure you've got the speed
And I can't say
I can't say
I can't say I'd fight you to win
So I'll just face the danger
I don't want to cry too soon
Don't want to sound the alarm
I don't want to cry too soon
Don't want to sound the alarm


----------



## kwillia

Please baby cant you see
My minds a burnin hell
I got razors a rippin and tearin and strippin
My heart apart as well
Tonight you told me
That you ache for something new
And some other woman is lookin like something
That might be good for you


Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
Nothings wrong
But Im the only one
Wholl walk across the fire for you
Im the only one
Wholl drown in my desire for you
Its only fear that makes you run
The demons that youre hiding from
When all your promises are gone
Im the only one


Please baby cant you see
Im trying to explain
Ive been here before and Im locking the door
And Im not going back again
Her eyes and arms and skin wont make
It go away
Youll wake up tomorrow and wrestle the sorrow
That holds you down today


Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
Nothings wrong
But Im the only one
Wholl walk across the fire for you
Im the only one
Wholl drown in my desire for you
Its only fear that makes you run
The demons that youre hiding from
When all your promises are gone
Im the only one


----------



## kwillia

*Percy...*

I don't like you, but I love you
Seems that I'm always thinking of You
Tho you treat me badly, I love you madly

You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
You really got a hold on me  (You really got a hold on me)
Baby

I don't want you, but I need you
Don't want to kiss you ,but I need to
Tho you do me wrong now, my love is strong now

You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
You really got a hold on me  (You really got a hold on me)
I love you and all I want you to do is just hold me, hold me, hold me, hoooold me

I want to leave you, don't want to stay here
Don't want to spend another day here, oh 
I want to split now, I can't quit now

You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
I love you and all I want you to do is just hold me, hold me, hold me, hoooold me

You really got a hold on me, (You really got a hold on me) I said 
You really got a hold on me, (You really got a hold on me)you know 
You really got a hold on me...


----------



## Tonio

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't like you, but I love you
> Seems that I'm always thinking of You...


 Classic Motown!

 Time for something a little more sappy...

 If ever you got rain in your heart,
 someone has hurt you, and torn you apart,
 am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me?

 And let it be like they said it would be -
 me loving you girl, and you loving me.
 Am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me?

 Run to me whenever you're lonely (to love me)
 Run to me if you need a shoulder
 Now and then, you need someone older,
 so darling, you run to me.

 And when you're out in the cold,
 no one beside you, and no one to hold,
 am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me?

 And when you've got nothing to lose,
 nothing to pay for, nothing to choose,
 am I unwise to open up your eyes to love me

 Run to me whenever you're lonely (to love me)
 Run to me if you need a shoulder
 Now and then you need someone older,
 so darling, you run to me.


----------



## AMP

jazz lady said:
			
		

> If you've never heard of her, click here for a brief biography.  She was born and raised in Bowie, played in the DC area including Blues Alley and Wolf Trap, and tragically died in 1996 at the age of 33 from advanced melanoma.
> 
> I was blessed to hear her perform at Wolf Trap with Chuck Brown a couple of years before she died.  What an awesome talent that was taken from this earth way too soon.  She lives on in the magic of her music:
> 
> 
> My life goes on in endless song
> above earth's lamentations,
> I hear the real, though far-off hymn
> that hails a new creation.



I like Enya's versio of this as well. This is one of my favorite hymns from Church too, our choir used to sing it.


----------



## chaotic

I threw away your greatest hits
You left them here the day you split
Your bass guitar and shaggs CD
Well they don't mean that much to me right now
I'm going through your things
These days, I'm changing all my strings

I'm gonna write you a letter
I'm gonna write you a book
I wanna see your reaction
I wanna see how it looks
From way up on your cloud
Where you've been hiding out
Are you getting somewhere?
Or did you get lost in Amsterdam?

You won't get too far from me
believing everything you read
You're wasted in the great unknown
and I am getting ready to dispose
of all your vintage clothes
Your drugs and every secret code

I'm gonna write you a letter
I'm gonna write you a book
I wanna see your reaction
I wanna see how it looks
>From way up on your cloud
Where you've been hiding out
Are you getting somewhere?
Or did you get lost in Amsterdam?

From your red balloon you were
a super high tech jet fighter
Floating over planet earth
Come back down here, I'll show you where it hurts
Take this bitter pill
Is it easy to swallow?

I'm gonna write you a letter
I'm gonna write you a book
I wanna see your reaction
I wanna see how it looks
From way up on your cloud
You're never coming down
Are you getting somewhere?
Or did you get lost in Amsterdam?


----------



## virgovictoria

*Heard This over the Weekend*

T'Pau - "Heart and Soul"

More than an ocean,
Keeps us apart.
I feel a tearing in half of my heart.
A walk on the water,
Is all that I need.
But miracles are not happening.
You're not even listening to me.
Leaving you ain't easy now,
But loving you's the harder part.
You never want me for myself,
And I've needed you right from the very start.
Oh, won't you stay and try to:
Give a little bit of heart and soul.
Give a little bit of love to grow.
Give a little bit of heart and soul,
And don't you make me beg for love.
Give a sign 'cos' I need to know.
Give a little bit of heart and soul.
Now listen to me.
I wish that I was wrong,
But you don't feel that way.
We drift apart with each passing day.
You never seem to notice any more.
Living in a fantasy,
There's never any room to breath.
Hoping every waking hour,
You'll turn around and say that we can stay.
Won't you even try to:
Give a little bit of heart and soul.
Give a little bit of love to grow.
Give a little bit of heart and soul,
And don't you make me beg for love.
Give a sign 'cos' I need to know.
Give a little bit of heart and soul.
Somehow I lost my way,
Looking to see something in your eyes.
But lover will never compromise.
There is the politics of life.
Give a little bit of heart and soul.
Give a little bit of love to grow.
Give a little bit of heart and soul,
And don't you make me beg for love.
Give a sign 'cos' I need to know.
Give a little bit of heart and soul.


----------



## jazz lady

*a little Bob Seger...*

It seems like yesterday
But it was long ago
Janey was lovely, she was the queen of my nights
There in the darkness with the radio playlng low
And the secrets that we shared
The mountains that we moved
Caught like a wildfire out of control
Till there was nothing left to burn and nothing left to prove

And I remember what she said to me
How she swore that it never would end
I remember how she held me oh so tight
Wish I didn’t know now what I didn’t know then

Against the wind
We were runnin’ against the wind
We were young and strong, we were runnin’
Against the wind

And the years rolled slowly past
And I found myself alone
Surrounded bv strangers I thought were my friends
I found myself further and further from my home
And I guess I lost my way
There were oh so many roads
I was living to run and running to live
Never worried about paying or even how much I owed
Moving eight miles a minute for months at a time
Breaking all of the rules that would bend
I began to find myself searchin’
Searching for shelter again and again
Against the wind
A little something against the wind
I found myself seeking shelter against the wind

Well those drifters days are past me now
I’ve got so much more to think about
Deadlines and commitments
What to leave in, what to leave out

Against the wind
I’m still runnin’ against the wind
Well I’m older now and still
Against the wind...


----------



## jazz lady

Like the wind that carried Ahab
To a far, more distant shore,
To a shipwreck that was certain
Long before.

I can see there’s no use sailing
Among ships I’ve known before.
It will only bring me more,
And more and more

Lonely sailing nights, more,
Racing, dimming lights.
Lonely nights, and all too
Familiar sights.

Just as water seeks it’s level,
So I only seek to live;
Hoping somehow I can find
A way to give.

And the sea, it softly beckons,
Come and go where you’ve not been.
With the dawning of a new day,
I’m gone, again.

Lonely sailing nights, ... gone,
Racing, dimming lights,
Lonely nights,
And all too familiar sights.


----------



## jazz lady

I know it’s late, I know you’re weary
I know your plans don’t include me
Still here we are, both of us lonely
Longing for shelter from all that we see
Why should we worry, no one will care girl
Look at the stars so far away
We’ve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
We’ve got tonight babe
Why don’ t we stay? 

Deep in my soul, I’ve been so lonely
All of my hopes, fading away
I’ve longed for love, like everyone else does
I know I’ll keep searching, after today
So there it is girl, I’ve got it all now
And here we are babe, what do you say? 
We’ve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
We’ve got tonight babe
Why don’t we stay? 

I know it’s late, I know you’re weary
I know your plans don’t include me
Still here we are, both of us lonely
Both of us lonely

We’ve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
Let’s make it last, let’s find a way
Turn off the light, come take my hand now
We’ve got tonight babe
Why don’t we stay? 
We’ve got tonight babe
Why don’t we stay?


----------



## otter

Hast du etwas Zeit für mich 
Dann singe ich ein Lied für dich 
Von 99 Luftballons 
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont 
Denkst du vielleicht g'rad an mich 
Singe ich ein Lied für dich 
Von 99 Luftballons 
Und das sowas von sowas kommt 

99 Luftballons 
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont 
Hielt man für Ufos aus dem All 
Darum schickte ein General 
'Ne Fliegerstaffel hinterher 
Alarm zu geben wenn's so wär 
Dabei war'n dort am Horizont 
Nur 99 Luftballons 

99 Düsenflieger 
Jeder war ein grosser Krieger 
Hielten sich für Captain Kirk 
Das gab ein grosses Feuerwerk 
Die Nachbarn haben nichts gerafft 
Und fühlten sich gleich angemacht 
Dabei schoss man am Horizont 
Auf 99 Luftballons 

99 Kriegsminister 
Streichholz und Benzinkanister 
Hielten sich für schlaue Leute 
Witterten schon fette Beute 
Riefen: Krieg und wollten Macht 
Man wer hätte das gedacht 
Das es einmal so weit kommt 
Wegen 99 Luftballons 

Wegen 99 Luftballons 

99 Luftballons 

99 Jahre Krieg 
Liessen keinen Platz für Sieger 
Kriegsminister gibt's nicht mehr 
Und auch keine Düsenflieger 
Heute zieh ich meine Runden 
Seh' die Welt in Trümmern liegen 
Hab' 'nen Luftballon gefunden 
Denk' an dich und lass' ihn fliegen


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> Hast du etwas Zeit für mich
> Dann singe ich ein Lied für dich
> Von 99 Luftballons
> Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
> Denkst du vielleicht g'rad an mich
> Singe ich ein Lied für dich
> Von 99 Luftballons
> Und das sowas von sowas kommt



Stop suckin' up to the new Pope...


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hast Du etwas Zeit für mich
> Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
> Von 99 Luftballons
> Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
> Denkst Du vielleicht grad' an mich
> Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
> Von 99 Luftballons
> Und dass sowas von sowas kommt
> 
> 99 Luftballons
> Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
> Hielt man fuer UFOs aus dem All
> Darum schickte ein General
> Eine Fliegerstaffel hinterher
> Alarm zu geben, wenn es so war
> Dabei war da am Horizont
> Nur 99 Luftballons
> 
> 99 Duesenjaeger
> Jeder war ein grosser Krieger
> Hielten sich fuer Captain Kirk
> Das gab ein grosses Feuerwerk
> Die Nachbarn haben nichts gerafft
> Und fuehlten sich gleich angemacht
> Dabei schoss man am Horizont
> Auf 99 Luftballons
> 
> 99 Kriegsminister
> Streichholz und Benzinkanister
> Hielten sich fuer schlaue Leute
> Witterten schon fette Beute
> Riefen: Krieg und wollten Macht
> Mann, wer haette das gedacht
> Dass es einmal soweit kommt
> Wegen 99 Luftballons
> 
> 99 Jahre Krieg
> Liessen keinen Platz fuer Sieger
> Kriegsminister gibt es nicht mehr
> Und auch keine Duesenflieger
> Heute zieh ich meine Runden
> Seh die Welt in Truemmern liegen
> Hab' nen Luftballon gefunden
> Denk' an Dich und lass' ihn fliegen


----------



## jazz lady

*turned up LOUD at lunch today while taking a cruise around with the top down...*

She was a fast machine 
She kept her motor clean 
She was the best damn woman I had ever seen 
She had the sightless eyes 
Telling me no lies 
Knockin' me out with those American thighs 
Taking more than her share 
Had me fighting for air 
She told me to come but I was already there 

'Cause the walls start shaking 
The earth was quaking 
My mind was aching 
And we were making it and you - 

Shook me all night long 

Working double time 
On the seduction line 
She was one of a kind, she's just mine all mine 
She wanted no applause 
Just another course 
Made a meal out of me and came back for more 
Had to cool me down 
To take another round 
Now I'm back in the ring to take another swing 

'Cause the walls were shaking 
The earth was quaking 
My mind was aching 
And we were making it and you - 

Shook me all night long


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She was a fast machine
> She kept her motor clean
> ....
> Shook me all night long
> Shook me all night long



This is a very cool song to play on elevator air guitar :guitar:


----------



## chaotic

(Dedicate one to the ladies...)
Now summertime's here babe, need somethin' to keep you cool
Ah now summertime's here babe, need somethin' to keep you cool
Better look out now though, Dave's got somethin' for you
Tell ya what it is
I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin' by
Oh my my, I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin' by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Hold on a second baby
I got good lemonade, ah, dixie cups
All flavors and push ups too
I'm your ice cream man, baby, stop me when I'm passin' by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Hold on, one more
Well, I'm usually passin' by just about eleven o'clock
Uh huh, I never stop, I'm usually passin' by, just around eleven o'clock
And if you let me cool you one time, you'll be my regular stop
All right boys
I got good lemonade, ah, dixie cups
All flavors and push ups too
I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin' by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Yes I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin' by
I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin' by
They say all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Ah, one time
I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin' by
I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin' by
They say all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
One time, boys
I'm your ice cream man
I'm your ice cream man
B-b-b-b-b-b-b-baby
Ah my, my, my
All my flavors are guaranteed to satis-uh-fy
Ow


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> This is a very cool song to play on elevator air guitar :guitar:


  Just as long as the elevator doesn't have a camera.   

I had it thumping so hard in my car, I think the knee that was resting against the speaker is still vibrating.


----------



## jazz lady

AMP said:
			
		

> I like Enya's versio of this as well. This is one of my favorite hymns from Church too, our choir used to sing it.


Enya's version is very good, but something about Eva's voice just haunts me.  She never did any original music and considered herself a "song stylist" but the emotion and depth she added to every song was just gorgeous.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I fooled around and fell in love
> I fooled around and fell in love, since I met you baby
> I fooled around and fell in love, I fooled around and fell in love


I was just listening to this one...a favorite belly-rubbing tune.


----------



## jazz lady

I thought I saw a man brought to life
He was warm, he came around like he was dignified
He showed me what it was to cry
Well you couldn’t be that man I adored
You don’t seem to know, don’t seem to care what your heart is for
But I don’t know him anymore
There’s nothing where he used to lie
My conversation has run dry
That’s what’s going on, nothing’s fine I’m torn

I’m all out of faith, this is how I feel
I’m cold and I am shamed lying naked on the floor
Illusion never changed into something real
I’m wide awake and I can see the perfect sky is torn
You’re a little late, I’m already torn

So I guess the fortune teller’s right
Should have seen just what was there and not some holy light
To crawl beneath my veins and now
I don’t care, I have no luck, I don’t miss it all that much
There’s just so many things that I can’t touch, I’m torn

I’m all out of faith, this is how I feel
I’m cold and I am shamed lying naked on the floor
Illusion never changed into something real
I’m wide awake and I can see the perfect sky is torn
You’re a little late, I’m already torn. torn.

There’s nothing where he used to lie
My inspiration has run dry
That’s what’s going on, nothings right, I’m torn

I’m all out of faith, this is how I feel
I’m cold and I am shamed lying naked on the floor
Illusion never changed into something real
I’m wide awake and I can see the perfect sky is torn
I’m all out of faith, this is how I feel
I’m cold and I’m ashamed bound and broken on the floor
You’re a little late, I’m already torn


----------



## jazz lady

*metal hair band makes beautiful ballad...*

Saying I love you
Is not the words I want to hear from you
It’s not that I want you
Not to say, but if you only knew
How easy it would be to show me how you feel
More than words is all you have to do to make it real
Then you wouldn’t have to say that you love me
Cos I’d already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldn’t make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words

Now I’ve tried to talk to you and make you understand
All you have to do is close your eyes
And just reach out your hands and touch me
Hold me close don’t ever let me go
More than words is all I ever needed you to show
Then you wouldn’t have to say that you love me
Cos I’d already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldn’t make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words


----------



## chaotic

If you rely on what your senses tell you
You'll be let down, 'cause
Sometimes they deceive you
I sensed that you cared about me
But it was hallucinatory
I was in a euphoric state
What a mistake
Love is senseless as any other sense
It's a dangerous missile from which
There's no defense
You can't understand it 'cause you don't have the mind
You're better off uncombined

Than combined with a friend who betrays your frail trust
Combined with a love who soon becomes to someone else's lust
Combined with a priest who doesn't know what he believes
Stay uncombined 'lest you be stuck with one of these

You can rely on someone else's judgement
But that's not that wise 'cause
We've all got our own eyes
I judged that your innocence
Was your best form of defense
Then I found out the judge was on the take
What a mistake

Love is senseless as any other sense
It's a dangerous missile from which
There's no defense
You can't understand it 'cause you don't have the mind
You're better off uncombined

Than combined with a teacher who resents you 'cause you're young
Combined with a parent who resents you 'cause you have fun
Combined with a girl who's always got what she wants
Combined with a boy who hasn't yet--stay away from these

Who will betray you, you wouldn't pay you 
To be yourself
And when they lay in fields to retire you
Who will take of their help?

I can't relate just how unimportant
All the important things are
'Cause when your heart is open
It closes with a scar
I know that you can hear me
And you don't like what I'm saying
There's no trusting just for trusting's sake
What a mistake

Love is senseless as any other sense
It's a dangerous missile from which
There's no defense
You can't understand it 'cause you don't have the mind
You're better off uncombined

Than combined with a leader who never takes a stand
Combined with a dream when no one else gives a damn
Combined with a lifestyle that soon makes you its slave
Combined with anything at all
Combined with a child that always must come first
Combined with a cure that just makes the sickness worse
Combined with a wife who you can never please
Stay uncombined lest you be stuck with one of these

You can maintain your defensive shelter
But it will be smashed down
To helter skelter


----------



## chaotic

Don’t the hours grow shorter as the days go by
You never get to stop and open our eyes
One minute you’re waiting for the sky to fall
The next you’re dazzled by the beauty of it all
Lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time

These fragile bodies of touch and taste
This fragrant skin this hair like lace
Spirits open to the thrust of grace
Never a breath you can afford to waste

Lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time

When you’re lovers in a dangerous time
Sometimes you’re made to feel as if your love’s a crime
Nothing worth having comes without some kind of fight
Got to kick at the darkness ’til it bleeds daylight
When you’re lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time
Lovers in a dangerous time

We were lovers in a dangerous time
We were lovers in a dangerous time


----------



## jazz lady

I waited ’til I saw the sun
I don’t know why I didn’t come
I left you by the house of fun
I don’t know why I didn’t come
I don’t know why I didn’t come

When I saw the break of day
I wished that I could fly away
Instead of kneeling in the sand
Catching teardrops in my hand

My heart is drenched in wine
But you’ll be on my mind
Forever

Out across the endless sea
I would die in ecstasy
But I’ll be a bag of bones
Driving down the road along

My heart is drenched in wine
But you’ll be on my mind
Forever

Something has to make you run
I don’t know why I didn’t come
I feel as empty as a drum
I don’t know why I didn’t come
I don’t know why I didn’t come
I don’t know why I didn’t come


----------



## mAlice

I've been a bad, bad girl 
I've been careless with a delicate man 
And it's a sad sad world 
When a girl will break a boy 
Just because she can 
Don't you tell me to deny it 
I've done wrong and I want to 
Suffer for my sins 
I've come to you 'cause I need 
Guidance to be true 
And I just don't know where I can begin

What I need is a good defense 
'Cause I'm feelin' like a criminal
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I've sinned against
Because he's all I ever knew of love

Heaven help me for the way I am
Save me from these evil deeds 
Before I get them done 
I know tomorrow brings the consequence 
At hand
But I keep livin' this day like
The next will never come

Oh help me but don't tell me 
To deny it
I've got to cleanse myself
Of all these lies till I'm good
Enough for him
I've got a lot to lose and I'm
Bettin' high
So I'm beggin' you before it ends
Just tell me where to begin

What I need is a good defense
'Cause I'm feelin' like a criminal
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I've sinned against
Because he's all I ever knew of love

Let me know the way 
Before there's hell to pay 
Give me room to lay the law and let me go
I've got to make a play
To make my lover stay
So what would an angel say
The devil wants to know

What I need is a good defense
'Cause I'm feelin' like a criminal
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I've sinned against
Because he's all I ever knew of love

What I need is a good defense 
'Cause I'm feelin' like a criminal
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I've sinned against

Because he's all I ever knew of love


----------



## morganj614

*Be Happy*

*Here is a little song I wrote 
You might want to sing it note for note 
Don't worry be happy 
In every life we have some trouble 
When you worry you make it double 
Don't worry, be happy...

Ain't got no place to lay your head 
Somebody came and took your bed 
Don't worry, be happy 
The land lord say your rent is late 
He may have to litigate 
Don't worry, be happy 
Look at me I am happy 
Don't worry, be happy 
Here I give you my phone number 
When you worry, call me 
I make you happy 
Don't worry, be happy 
Ain't got no cash, ain't got no style 
Ain't got no girl to make you smile 
But don't worry be happy 
Cause when you worry 
Your face will frown 
And that will bring everybody down 
So don't worry, be happy (now)... 

There is this little song I wrote 
I hope you learn it note for note 
Like good little children 
Don't worry, be happy 
Listen to what I say 
In your life expect some trouble 
But when you worry 
You make it double 
Don't worry, be happy... 
Don't worry don't do it, be happy 
Put a smile on your face 
Don't bring everybody down like this 
Don't worry, it will soon pass 
Whatever it is 
Don't worry, be happy *


----------



## morganj614

**If you don't know me by now 
You'll never, never, never know me 

All the things that we've been through 
You should understand me 
Like I understand you 
Now baby I know the difference 
Between right and wrong 
I ain't gonna do nothin' 
To upset our happy home 
Oh, don't get so excited 
When I comee home a little late at night 
Cause we only act like children 
When we argue, fuss and fight 

(Repeat *) 

We all got our own funny moods 
I've got mine 
Woman, you got yours too 
Just trust in me 
Like I trust in you 
As long as we've been together 
That should be so easy to do 
Just get yourself together 
Or we might as well say good-bye 
What good is a love affair 
When we can't see eye-to-eye 

(Repeat *) *


----------



## Toxick

*I got an ear-worm...*

When I'm feelin lonley
as sad as I can be
all by my self 
in an uncharted island or endless sea, 
what makes me happy, 
fills me up with glee, 
those bones in my jaw, 
my shiny teeth and me

my shiny teeth that twinkle - just like the stars in space
my shiny teeth that sparkle - and beauty to my face
my shiny teeth that glisten - just like the christmas tree
you know they'll walk a mile 
just to see me smile,
my shiny teeth and me!

Yes they're all so perfect all white and perly
brush-gargle-rinse use full breath mints my shiny teeth and me

My shiny teeth so awsome, 
just like your favortie song, 
my shiny teeth I floss 'em 
so they grow to be real strong, 
my shiny teeth I love them 
and they all love me, 
why should I talk to you I've got 32
my shiny teeth and me!

my shiny teeth that twinkle - just like the stars in space
my shiny teeth that sparkle - and beauty to my face
my shiny teeth that glisten - just like the christmas tree
you know they'll walk a mile 
just to see me smile,
my shiny teeth and me!


----------



## jazz lady

*Van Halen*

Have you seen her?
So fine and pretty. Fooled me with her style and ease.
And I feel her from across the room.
Yes, it's love in the third degree.
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ooh, baby, baby.
Won'tcha turn your head my way?
Ooh, baby, baby.
Come on, take a chance.
You're old enough to dance the night away.
Oh, come on, baby, dance the night away.
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A live wire.
Barely a beginner, but just watch that lady go.
She's on fire, 'cause dancing gets her higher than
anything else she knows.
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ooh, baby, baby.
Won'tcha turn your head my way?
Ooh, baby, baby.
Well, don't skip romance, 'cause you're old enough to dance
the night away.
Oh, come on, baby, dance the night away.
Dance the night away.
Dance, dance, dance the night away.
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  
[/font]


----------



## jazz lady

*more early VH*

I live my life like there's no tomorrow  
And all I've got I had to steal  
Least I don't need to beg or borrow  
Yes I'm living at a pace that kills  

Runnin' with the devil  
Runnin' with the devil  

I found the simple life ain't so simple  
When I jumped out on that road  
I got no love, no love you'd call real  
Ain't got nobody waiting at home  

Runnin' with the devil  
Runnin' with the devil  

You know I, I found the simple life, weren't so simple, no  
When I jumped out on that road  
Got no love, no love you'd call real  
Got nobody waiting at home  

Runnin' with the devil  
Runnin' with the devil  
Runnin' with the devil  
Runnin' with the devil


----------



## jazz lady

*Heard while waiting in line at CVS at lunch...*

Anyway, haven't seen you in a while.
How've you been? Have you changed your style?
And do you think that we've grown up differently?
Don't seem the same since you've lost your feel for me.

So let's leave it alone 'cause we can't see eye to eye.
There ain't no good guy, there ain't no bad guy,
There's only you and me and we just disagree.
Ooh-ooh-ooh, oh-oh-oh.

I'm going back to a place that's far away.
How 'bout you? Have you got a place to stay?
Why should I care when I'm just trying to get along?
We were friends, but now's the end of our love song.

So let's leave it alone 'cause we can't see eye to eye.
There ain't no good guy, there ain't no bad guy,
There's only you and me and we just disagree.
Ooh-ooh-ooh, oh-oh-oh.

So let's leave it alone 'cause we can't see eye to eye.
There ain't no good guy, there ain't no bad guy,
There's only you and me and we just disagree.
Ooh-ooh-ooh, oh-oh, oh-oh-oh.


----------



## jazz lady

*Probably has been posted before, but I just love the song...*

another heard while in CVS  



Even through the darkest phase 
Be it thick or thin 
Always someone marches brave 
Here beneath my skin 

Constant craving 
Has always been 

Maybe a great magnet pulls 
All souls towards truth 
Or maybe it is life itself 
That feeds wisdom 
To its youth 

Constant craving 
Has always been 

Craving 
Ah ha 
Constant craving 
Has always been 

Constant craving 
Has always been 
Constant craving 
Has always been 

Craving 
Ah ha 
Constant craving 
Has always been 
Has always been 
Has always been 
Has always been 
Has always been 
Has always been 


Whoo-hoo!  My 20,000th post!    <!-- stopprint -->


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Whoo-hoo!   I'm a post-ho!!!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

>


:giggle:


----------



## Tonio

I have no idea what the hell this song is about, but the organ part is one of the greatest in rock history. I've been practicing it on my keyboard.

We skipped the light fandango
turned cartwheels 'cross the floor
I was feeling kinda seasick
but the crowd called out for more
The room was humming harder
as the ceiling flew away
When we called out for another drink
the waiter brought a tray

And so it was that later
as the miller told his tale
that her face, at first just ghostly,
turned a whiter shade of pale

She said, 'There is no reason
and the truth is plain to see.'
But I wandered through my playing cards
and would not let her be
one of sixteen vestal virgins
who were leaving for the coast
and although my eyes were open
they might have just as well've been closed


----------



## kwillia

Tonio said:
			
		

> We skipped the light fandango
> turned cartwheels 'cross the floor


I don't know what they are singing about either, but I looooove this song...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't like you, but I love you
> Seems that I'm always thinking of You
> Tho you treat me badly, I love you madly
> 
> You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
> You really got a hold on me  (You really got a hold on me)
> Baby
> 
> I don't want you, but I need you
> Don't want to kiss you ,but I need to
> Tho you do me wrong now, my love is strong now
> 
> You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
> You really got a hold on me  (You really got a hold on me)
> I love you and all I want you to do is just hold me, hold me, hold me, hoooold me
> 
> I want to leave you, don't want to stay here
> Don't want to spend another day here, oh
> I want to split now, I can't quit now
> 
> You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
> You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
> I love you and all I want you to do is just hold me, hold me, hold me, hoooold me
> 
> You really got a hold on me, (You really got a hold on me) I said
> You really got a hold on me, (You really got a hold on me)you know
> You really got a hold on me...


 
 :sigh:  How'd I miss this?  Wanna go out Saturday night?


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> :sigh:  How'd I miss this?  Wanna go out Saturday night?


I have a date for Saturday night... but I could pencil you in for Friday...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have a date for Saturday night... but I could pencil you in for Friday...


 

I didn't seem too anxious, did I?


----------



## RoseRed

If I wasn't busy, I'd say we could make it a threesome


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous of jazz I can't stand it


  Tough day at the office, huh?  

:sux2bKwillia:


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Tough day at the office, huh?
> 
> :sux2bKwillia:



:giggle:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Tough day at the office, huh?
> 
> :sux2bKwillia:


LOW BLOW


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> BLOW ME


   Naughty girl!


----------



## RoseRed

Dancin' where the stars go blue 
Dancin' where the evening fell 
Dancin' in your wooden shoes 
In a wedding gown

Dancin' out on 7th street 
Dancin' through the underground 
Dancin' little marionette 
Are you happy now? 

Where do you go when you're lonely 
Where do you go when you're blue 
Where do you go when you're lonely 
I'll follow you 
When the stars go blue, blue
When the stars go blue, blue
When the stars go blue, blue
When the stars go blue

Laughing with your pretty mouth 
Laughing with your broken eyes 
Laughing with your lover's tongue 
In a lullaby

Where do you go when you're lonely 
Where do you go when you're blue 
Where do you go when you're lonely 
I'll follow you
When the stars go blue, blue
When the stars go blue, blue
When the stars, when the stars go blue, blue 
When the stars go blue
When the stars go blue, blue, blue
Stars go blue
When the stars go blue

Where do you go when you're lonely 
Where do you go when you're blue, yeah 
Where do you go when you're lonely 
I'll follow you, I'll follow you, I'll follow you
I'll follow you, I'll follow you, yeah
Where do you go, yeah
Where do you go, Where do you go


----------



## chaotic

*Bruuuuccccceeeee*

The screen door slams
Mary's dress waves
Like a vision she dances across the porch
As the radio plays
Roy Orbison singing for the lonely
Hey that's me and I want you only
Don't turn me home again
I just can't face myself alone again
Don't run back inside
darling you know just what I'm here for
So you're scared and you're thinking
That maybe we ain't that young anymore
Show a little faith, there's magic in the night
You ain't a beauty, but hey you're alright
Oh and that's alright with me

You can hide `neath your covers
And study your pain
Make crosses from your lovers
Throw roses in the rain
Waste your summer praying in vain
For a savior to rise from these streets
Well now I'm no hero
That's understood
All the redemption I can offer, girl
Is beneath this dirty hood
With a chance to make it good somehow
Hey what else can we do now
Except roll down the window
And let the wind blow back your hair
Well the night's busting open
These two lanes will take us anywhere
We got one last chance to make it real
To trade in these wings on some wheels
Climb in back
Heaven's waiting on down the tracks
Oh oh come take my hand
Riding out tonight to case the promised land
Oh oh Thunder Road, oh Thunder Road
oh Thunder Road
Lying out there like a killer in the sun
Hey I know it's late we can make it if we run
Oh Thunder Road, sit tight take hold
Thunder Road

Well I got this guitar
And I learned how to make it talk
And my car's out back
If you're ready to take that long walk
>From your front porch to my front seat
The door's open but the ride it ain't free
And I know you're lonely
For words that I ain't spoken
But tonight we'll be free
All the promises'll be broken
There were ghosts in the eyes
Of all the boys you sent away
They haunt this dusty beach road
In the skeleton frames of burned out Chevrolets

They scream your name at night in the street
Your graduation gown lies in rags at their feet
And in the lonely cool before dawn
You hear their engines roaring on
But when you get to the porch they're gone
On the wind, so Mary climb in
It's a town full of losers
And I'm pulling out of here to win.


----------



## kwillia

Swwwwweeeeet....


----------



## chaotic

So here we are tonight,
you and me together
The storm outside, and the fire is bright
Oh, and in your eyes I see
what's on my mind
You've got me wild
turned around inside
Oh and then desire, see, is creeping
up heavy, oh inside here
And I know you feel the same way as
I do now
let's make this an evening
Lovers for a night, lovers for tonight
Stay here with me, love, tonight
just for an evening
When we will make it, 
our passionate pictures
You and me twist up;
secret creatures
And we'll stay here
Tomorrow go back to being friends 
Yeah, Oh, go back to being friends
But tonight let's be lovers,
We kiss and sweat
We'll turn this better thing
to the best
Of all we can offer, Oh this rogue kiss
Tangled tongues and lips,
See me this way
I'm turning and turning for you
Oh Girl, oh just tonight 

Run away here with me
On an evening oh just wait and see
But tomorrow go back to your man
I'm back to my world
And we're back to being friends
Oh wait and see me,
Oh tonight let's do this thing
All we are is wasting hours
until the sun comes.. it's all ours
On our way here
Tomorrow go back to being friends

Yeah, Oh go back to being friends
Tonight let's be lovers, oh please
Tonight let's be lovers, say you will
Tonight let's be lovers, oh yeah
Tonight let's be lovers
And hear me call, oh soft-spoken whispering love
Well, a thing or two I have to say here
Tonight let's go all the way then
Oh Love I can see you,
Just for an evening
Oh, let's strip down, trip out at this
One evening starts with a kiss
and away yeah.. yeah

And tomorrow
back to being friends yeah 
and now lovers...love...yeah... yeah..
Just for tonight, one night...love you... yeah
And tomorrow say goodbye
Tomorrow say goodbye...


----------



## kwillia




----------



## chaotic

*Baaarrrrrrryyy*

I know how to love you 
I know how to do it to you 
I know how to make you feel like you wanna feel 
But I can’t lose what I used 

I’m qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 
Qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 

Qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 
I’m qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 

Some times you need lovin’ 
Morning, noon and night 
Makes no difference when it is 
My darling, it’s alright 

I’m your man and you know I can 
Make you feel the way you want to 
Just tell me whatever you need 
And that’s what I’m gonna do 

I’m qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 
Qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 

I’m qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 
I’m qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 

When it comes to lovin’ you 
No one could love you more 
There’s no contest, I know I’m the best 
‘Cause you’re all I’m livin’ for 

I’m your man and you know I can 
Make you feel the way you want to 
Girl, just tell me whatever you need 
And that’s what I’m gonna do 

I’m qualified to satisfy you 
In anyway you want me to 
Qualified to satisfy-fy you 
Anyway you want me to 

Qualified to satisfy-fy you 
Anyway you want me to 
Qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to 

Qualified to satisfy you 
Anyway you want me to


----------



## chaotic




----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

>


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

>


:someonesgotanewtunebuddy: :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :someonesgotanewtunebuddy: :guitar:


I'm a sucker for Bruce...


----------



## Agee

*Not much air-time for this one*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm a sucker for Bruce...


 
Friday night’s pay night guys fresh out of work
Talking about the weekend scrubbing off the dirt
Some heading home to their families some looking to get hurt
Some going down to stovell wearing trouble on their shirts

I work for the county out on 95
All day I hold a red flag and watch the traffic pass me by
In my head I keep a picture of a pretty little miss
Someday mister I’m gonna lead a better life than this

Working on the highway laying down the blacktop
Working on the highway all day long I don’t stop
Working on the highway blasting through the bedrock
Working on the highway, working on the highway

I met her at a dance down at the union hall
She was standing with her brothers back up against the wall
Sometimes we’d go walking down the union tracks
One day I looked straight at her and she looked straight back

Working on the highway...

I saved up my money and I put it all away
I went to see her daddy but we didn’t have much to say
Son can’t you see that she’s just a little girl
She don’t know nothing about this cruel cruel world

We lit out down to florida we got along all right
One day her brothers came and got her and they took me in a black and white
The prosecutor kept the promise that he made on that day
And the judge got mad and he put me straight away
I wake up every morning to the work bell clang
Me and the warden go swinging on the charlotte county road gang

Working on the highway...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Working on the highway...


OMG... now that is one I haven't heard in a looong time...:  I'll never get to sleep now...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm a sucker for Bruce...



 :guitar: Bruce is cool.


----------



## Agee

*D.Mason, he did a great version of a classic...*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Anyway, haven't seen you in a while.
> How've you been? Have you changed your style?
> And do you think that we've grown up differently?
> Don't seem the same since you've lost your feel for me.


There must be some kind of way out of here
Said the joker to the thief
There’s too much confusion
I can’t get no relief
Businessman they drink my wine
Plow men dig my earth
None will level on the line
Nobody of it is worth
Hey hey

No reason to get excited
The thief he kindly spoke
There are many here among us
Who feel that life is but a joke but uh
But you and I we’ve been through that
And this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now
The hour’s getting late
Hey

Hey

All along the watchtower
Princes kept the view
While all the women came and went
Bare-foot servants to, but huh
Outside in the cold distance
A wild cat did growl
Two riders were approachin’
And the wind began to howl
Hey
Oh
All along the watchtower
Hear you sing around the watch
Gotta beware gotta beware I will
Yeah
Ooh baby
All along the watchtower


----------



## chaotic

*One more, for Kwillia*

In Candy's room there are pictures of her heroes on the wall
but to get to Candy's room you gotta walk the darkness of Candy's hall
Strangers from the city call my baby's number and they bring her toys
When I come knocking she smiles pretty she knows I wanna be Candy's boy
There's a sadness hidden in that pretty face
A sadness all her own from which no man can keep Candy safe

We kiss, my heart's rushes to my brain
The blood rushes in my veins fire rushes towards the sky
We go driving driving deep into the night
I go driving deep into the light in Candy's eyes

She says baby if you wanna be wild
you got a lot to learn, close your eyes
Let them melt, let them fire, let them burn
Cause in the darkness there'll be hidden worlds that shine
When I hold Candy close she makes these hidden worlds mine

She has fancy clothes and diamond rings
She has men who give her anything she wants but they don't see
That what she wants is me,
oh and I want her so
I'll never let her go, no no no
She knows that I'd give
all that I got to give
All that I want all that I live
to make Candy mine
Tonight


----------



## morganj614

*Bedtime and Santana in my head*

*
"Put Your Lights On"
(feat. Everlast)
Hey now, all you sinners 
Put your lights on, put your lights on 
Hey now, all you lovers 
Put your lights on, put your lights on 
Hey now, all you killers 
Put your lights on, put your lights on 
Hey now, all you children 
Leave your lights on, you better leave your lights on 
Cause there's a monster living under my bed 
Whispering in my ear 
There's an angel, with a hand on my head 
She say I've got nothing to fear 
There's a darkness living deep in my soul 
I still got a purpose to serve 
So let your light shine, deep into my home 
God, don't let me lose my nerve 
Lose my nerve 
Hey now, hey now, hey now, hey now 
Wo oh hey now, hey now, hey now, hey now 
Hey now, all you sinners 
Put your lights on, put your lights on 
Hey now, all you children 
Leave your lights on, you better leave your lights on 
Because there's a monster living under my bed 
Whispering in my ear 
There's an angel, with a hand on my head 
She say's I've got nothing to fear 
Ohhh la la hey la la
We all shine like stars
Ohhh la la hey la la
We all shine like stars 
Then we fade away*
and...

*I got a Black Magic Woman.
I got a Black Magic Woman.
Yes, I got a Black Magic Woman,
She's got me so blind I can't see;
But she's a Black Magic Woman and
she's trying to make a devil out of me.
Don't turn your back on me, baby.
Don't turn your back on me, baby.
Yes, don't turn your back on me, baby,
Don't mess around with your tricks;
Don't turn your back on me, baby,
'cause you might just wake up my magic sticks.
You got your spell on me, baby.
You got your spell on me, baby.
Yes, you got your spell on me, baby,
Turnin' my heart into stone;
I need you so bad,
Magic Woman I can't leave you alone.*


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> In Candy's room


That's a "long time no hear" Bruce tune too...


----------



## Agee

*Now it's Santana in my head...*



			
				morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Bedtime and Santana in my head*


*Santana did a version of this one,*

Stormy you are the sunshine, baby, whenever you smile
But I call you stormy today
All of a sudden that ol’ rain is fallin’ down
And my world is cloudy and gray
You’ve gone away

Old stormy stormy
Old stormy stormy
Old stormy stormy
Old stormy stormy

Yesterday’s love was alive, the warm summer breeze
But like the weather you changed
Now things are dreary, baby, windy and cold
And I stand alone in the rain
Callin’ out your name

Stormy stormy
Stormy stormy
Come back to me stormy
Stormy stormy

Bring back that sunny day

Guitar solo

Yesterday’s love was alive, the warm summer breeze
But like the weather you changed
Now things are dreary, baby, windy and cold
And I stand alone in the rain
Callin’ out your name

Whoa! stormy

Stormy, come back to me stormy
Stormy, come back to me stormy

Come on home! stormy

Bring back that sunny day


----------



## Agee

*and one more...*

No one told me about her
The way she lied
Well, no one told me about her
How many people cried

Well, it’s too late to say you’re sorry
How would I know, why should I care
Please don’t bother trying to find her
She’s not there...oh oh oh

Nobody told me about her
What could I do
Well, nobody told me about her
Though they all knew

Well, it’s too late to say you’re sorry
How would I know, why should I care
Please don’t bother trying to find her
She’s not there....

Well, let me tell you about the way she looked
The way she acted, the color of her hair
Her voice is soft and cool
Her eyes are clear and bright
But she’s not there...


----------



## Agee

Kwillia said:
			
		

> :fizzle:


Say Goodnight Dick.


<!-- / message -->


----------



## jazz lady

> Originally Posted by *Airgasm*
> 
> _Say Goodnight Dick._




Goodnight Dick!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> [/i]
> 
> Goodnight Dick!


 

Could you offer KW some kind words, and a chocolate on her pillow


----------



## jazz lady

> Originally Posted by *Airgasm*
> 
> __
> 
> Could you offer KW some kind words, and a chocolate on her pillow _ _




No.   

But I do have some left over gummi worms she could have.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> All along the watchtower
> Hear you sing around the watch
> Gotta beware gotta beware I will
> Yeah
> Ooh baby
> All along the watchtower


 Hendrix and Dylan - it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## jazz lady

*Boz Skaggs off the Silk Degrees album...*

Hope they never end this song 
This could take us all night long 
I looked at the moon and I felt blue 
Then I looked again and I saw you 

Eyes like fire in the night 
Bridges burning with their light 
Now I'll have to spend the whole night through 
And Honey, yes 
I want to spend it all on you 

Love, look what you've done to me 
Never thought I'd fall again so easily 
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me 
Leading me to feel this way 

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

They might fade and turn to stone 
Let's get crazy all alone 
Hold me closer than you'd ever dare 
Close your eyes and I'll be there 

After all is said and done 
After all you are the one 
Take me up your stairs and through the door 
Take me where we don't care anymore

Love, look what you've done to me 
Never thought I'd fall again so easily 
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me, would you 
Leading me to feel this way

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Love, look what you've done to me 
Never thought I'd fall again so easily 
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me 
Leading me to feel this way


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Could you offer KW some kind words, and a chocolate on her pillow


Oh gawd... I'm just seeing this...


----------



## mAlice

Do you wanna dance, and hold my hand?
Tell me you're my lover man.
Oh baby, do you wanna dance?

We could dance under the moonlight,
hug and kiss all through the night.
Oh baby, tell me, do you wanna dance with me baby?

Do you, do you, do you, do you want to dance?
Do you, do you, do you want to dance?
Do you, do you, do you, do you want to dance with me baby?

Ah, that's right, ah, ah, aaaaaaaah.
Do you want to dance under the moonlight?
Hug me, kiss me, baby, all through the night.
Oh baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, tell me, do you want to dance?

Oh, do you, do you, do you, do you want to dance?
Do you want to dance?
Do you, do you, do you, do you want to dance with me baby?
You got to dance with me baby.
Please dance with me baby


----------



## sockgirl77

Who's the leader of the club
That's made for you and me
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E

/ G - / A7 D7 / G C GD7 G / 

Hey there hi there ho there
You're as welcome as can be
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E

Mickey Mouse (Donald Duck) 
Mickey Mouse (Donald Duck)
Forever let us hold your banner high (high, high, high!)

/ C - / G - / A7 - D7 - /

Come along and sing a song
And join the jamboree
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E

[Ending theme, much slower:]

Now it's time to say goodbye
To all our company

M-I-C, See you real soon
K-E-Y, Why? Because we like you
M-O-U-S-E


----------



## mAlice

I remember when Mary Lou said
"You wanna walk me home from school"
And I said, "Yes, I do"
She said, "I don't have to go right home
And I'm the kind that likes to be alone
As long as you would"
I said, "Me, too"

And so we took a stroll
Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
And she said, "Do what you want to do"
I got silly and I found a frog
In the water by a hollow log
And I shook it at her
And I said "This frog's for you"

She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you"

Well, I think of that girl from time to time
I call her up when I got a dime
I say, "Hello, baby"
She says, "Ain't you cool"
I say, "Do you remember when
"And would you like to get together again"
She says, "I'll see you after school"

I was shy and so for a while
Most of my love was touch and smile
Til she said, "Come on over here"
I was nervous as you might guess
Still looking for somethin' to slip down her dress
And she said, "Let's make it perfectly clear"

She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you"


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"


:size12:

man talk about the way-back machine


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh gawd... I'm just seeing this...


I can't offer you a chocolate on your pillow, but I can offer you the chocolate off my shirt now.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I can't offer you a chocolate on your pillow, but I can offer you the chocolate off my shirt now.


So Jazz, you brought KW into the Fu-Fu realm  

How was the burnt puddin?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So Jazz, you brought KW into the Fu-Fu realm
> 
> How was the burnt puddin?


It wasn't real creme brulee....I'm still a creme brulee virgin...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So Jazz, you brought KW into the Fu-Fu realm
> 
> How was the burnt puddin?


KW was kicking and screaming, but she was a trooper and didn't ONCE ask for ketchup . 

The burnt puddin was very good and presented a spectacular fashion, but it's not something I'd have often.   A very beautiful restaurant and definitely a cut above the norm around here.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> It wasn't real creme brulee....I'm still a creme brulee virgin...


Imitation Creme Brulee


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> KW was kicking and screaming, but she was a trooper and didn't ONCE ask for ketchup .
> 
> The burnt puddin was very good and presented a spectacular fashion, but it's not something I'd have often.   A very beautiful restaurant and definitely a cut above the norm around here.



She did great!

What did we miss in the potty?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Imitation Creme Brulee


It was three little hunks of stuff... and across from the hunks were three little puddles of stuff... and they drizzled fancy lines on it all. I was expecting more like a custard thingy...  But on a good note, someone here at work brewed a pot of creme brulee coffee and I'm sipping it as we type...


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> She did great!
> 
> What did we miss in the potty?


This lady I work with said we would of been impressed...:shrug:


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> She did great!


Would've enjoyed watching her, but alas, left behind like a wet towel


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> This lady I work with said we would of been impressed...:shrug:



Next time we'll have to check it out.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Would've enjoyed watching her, but alas, left behind like a wet towel


And to think we had an empty chair right between me and Jazz...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> And to think we had an empty chair right between me and Jazz...


Even worse, I missed out on a imitation creme brulee sammich


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Would've enjoyed watching her, but alas, left behind like a wet towel


You should had said something. :shrug: We would have loved to have you come. They actually seated us at a table for five, so maybe it was the 'missing man' formation. 

It was an artsy-fartsy version of creme brulee. Like I told k in the car ride back, she needs to taste REAL creme brulee in order to appreciate it. I'm still searching for the *perfect* one. *sigh*


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm still searching for the *perfect* one.  *sigh*



CD Cafe


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> CD Cafe


Very, very good, but still not "perfect."  *sigh*


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> CD Cafe


Well, I wouldn't know any better so that's probably perfect enough for me... I'll have to swing by and pick you up for a trip to CD Cafe one of these weekends you don't have the kid...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't know any better so that's probably perfect enough for me... I'll have to swing by and pick you up for a trip to CD Cafe one of these weekends you don't have the kid...



Next weekend!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Next weekend!


I'm gonna note it on my calendar now...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You should had said something. :shrug: We would have loved to have you come. They actually seated us at a table for five, so maybe it was the 'missing man' formation.
> 
> It was an artsy-fartsy version of creme brulee. Like I told k in the car right back, she needs to taste REAL creme brulee in order to appreciate it. I'm still searching for the *perfect* one. *sigh*


Seriously, glad you'll had a great time, and thanks for the first forum restaurant review of The Tides.

I'll be sure to pay them a visit soon.



			
				rosered said:
			
		

> CD Cafe


  or my place.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Vince

Did you all go to lunch at the Tides?  And was it good?


----------



## jazz lady

Vince said:
			
		

> Did you all go to lunch at the Tides? And was it good?


Yes, we did and yes, it was.


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> left behind like a wet towel


:mildew:


----------



## Vince

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, we did and yes, it was.


Dayum, I missed out again.  I just had too much running around to do today.  I will make the next luncheon.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, we did and yes, it was.



Nope, this is all a ruse!   




j/k Vince, it was most excellent!  Join us next time.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> :mildew:


Board Mommy she called me a spore


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Board Mommy she called me a spore


Well, that's better than being called a D...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Board Mommy she called me a spore


Be thankful that's ALL she called you.


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Board Mommy she called me a spore



Same mold story, over and over...


----------



## jazz lady

*I haven't had to do this in a long time but...*



			
				chaotic said:
			
		

> Same mold story, over and over...


* * * G R O A N * * *


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, that's better than being called a D...


Instead of the chocolates, Jazz is going to put candy swisher sticks on your pillow


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> * * * G R O A N * * *


TY.


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Same mold story, over and over...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Instead of the chocolates, Jazz is going to put candy swisher sticks on your pillow


Oooh nooooo you didn't...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Instead of the chocolates, Jazz is going to put candy swisher sticks on your pillow


 

I'm outta here, have a great weekend, Everyone (even Otter!)...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm outta here, have a great weekend, Everyone (even Otter!)...


Same here, have a great weekend


----------



## mAlice

Hey Jazz, while you're passing out pillow goodies, can I have some :jrmints:?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm outta here, have a great weekend, Everyone (even Otter!)...


You too.  My weekend will officially start when I have an ice cold Corona in my hand in about 2 hours.


----------



## jazz lady

elaine said:
			
		

> Hey Jazz, while you're passing out pillow goodies, can I have some :jrmints:?


Most certainly!    I still wish they'd make a REAL :jrmints: smilie.  It's so YOU.


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Most certainly!    I still wish they'd make a REAL :jrmints: smilie.  It's so YOU.




  Some day.


----------



## jazz lady

*Back on track...one of my favorites from Boston...*

If I said what’s on my mind
You’d turn and walk away
Disappearing way back in your dreams
It’s so hard to be unkind
So easy just to say
That everything is just the way it seems

You look up at me
And somewhere in your mind you see
A man I’ll never be

If only I could find a way
I’d feel like I’m the man you believe I am
And it gets harder every day for me
To hide behind this dream you see
A man I’ll never be

I can’t get any stronger
I can’t climb any higher
You’ll never know just how hard I’ve tried
Cry a little longer
And hold a little tighter
Emotions can’t be satisfied

You look up at me
And somewhere in your mind you see
A man I’ll never be

If only I could find a way
I’d feel like I’m the man you believe I am
And it gets harder every day for me
To hide behind this dream you see
A man I’ll never be


----------



## jazz lady

*a little Chicago...*

As my life goes on I believe
Somehow something’s changed
Something deep inside
Ooh a part of me

There’s a strange new light in my eyes
Things I’ve never known
Changin’ my life
Changin’ me

I’ve been searchin’
So long
To find an answer
Now I know my life has meaning
Ow oh

Now I see myself as I am
Feeling very free
Life is everything
Ooh it’s meant to be
When my tears have come to an end
I will understand
What I left behind
Part of me

I’ve been searching
So long
To find and answer
Now I know my life has meaning
Woah woah

Searching
Don’t you know I’m hell yeah
For an answer
To the question
Oh yeah
For our minds
Baby
Baby it’s true
It’s only natural
It’s only natural baby, yeah
Good things
In life
Take a long time
Yeah yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*my fav bee gees song..*

I know your eyes in the morning sun
I feel you touch me in the pouring rain
And the moment that you wander far from me
I wanna feel you in my arms again

And you come to me on a summer breeze
Keep me warm in your love and then softly leave
And it’s me you need to show

How deep is your love
I really need to learn
’cause we’re living in a world of fools
Breaking us down
When they all should let us be
We belong to you and me

I believe in you
You know the door to my very soul
You’re the light in my deepest darkest hour
You’re my saviour when I fall
And you may not think
I care for you
When you know down inside
That I really do
And it’s me you need to show

How deep is your love
I really need to learn
’cause we’re living in a world of fools
Breaking us down
When they all should let us be
We belong to you and me


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know your eyes in the morning sun
> How deep is your love



Mine too, though I won't admit it in real life.


----------



## chaotic

*Aretha... heard this the other day...*

You're a no good heart breaker
You're a liar and you're a cheat
And I don't know why
I let you do these things to me
My friends keep telling me
That you ain't no good
But oh, they don't know
That I'd leave you if I could

I guess I'm uptight
And I'm stuck like glue
Cause I ain't never
I ain't never, I ain't never, no, no (loved a man)
(The way that I, I love you)

Some time ago I thought
You had run out of fools
But I was so wrong
You got one that you'll never lose
The way you treat me is a shame
How could ya hurt me so bad
Baby, you know that I'm the best thing
That you ever had
Kiss me once again

Don'cha never, never say that we we're through
Cause I ain't never
Never, Never, no, no (loved a man)
(The way that I, I love you)

I can't sleep at night
And I can't even fight
I guess I'll never be free
Since you got, your hooks, in me

Whoa, oh, oh
Yeah! Yeah!
I ain't never loved a man
I ain't never loved a man, baby
Ain't never had a man hurt me so bad

No
Well this is what I'm gonna do about it


----------



## chaotic

*Duncan Sheik...*

I know what you’re doing, 
I see it all to clear 
I only taste the saline when I kiss away your tears 
You really had me going, wishing on a star 
But the black holes that surround you are heavier by far 
I believed in your confusion, you were so completely torn 
Well it must have been that yesterday was the day that I was born 
There’s not much to examine, there’s nothing left to hide 
You really can’t be serious if you have to ask me why 

I say good-bye... 

‘Cause I am barely breathing 
And I can’t find the air 
I don’t know who I’m kidding 
Imagining you care 
And I could stand here waiting 
A fool for another day 
But I don’t suppose it’s worth the price, worth the price 
The price that I would pay 

Everyone keeps asking, what’s it all about? 
I used to be so certain and I can’t figure out 
What is this attraction? I only feel the pain 
There’s nothing left to reason and only you to blame Will it ever change? 


‘Cause I am barely breathing 
And I can’t find the air 
I don’t know who I’m kidding 
Imagining you care 
And I could stand here waiting 
A fool for another day 
But I don’t suppose it’s worth the price, worth the price 
The price that I would pay 
But I’m thinking it over anyway... 


I’ve come to find 
I may never know 
Your changing mind 
Is it friend or foe? 

I rise above 
Or sink below 
With every time 
You come and go 
Please don’t come and go 

‘Cause I am barely breathing 
And I can’t find the air 
I don’t know who I’m kidding 
Imagining you care 
And I could stand here waiting 
A fool for another day 
But I don’t suppose it’s worth the price, worth the price 
The price that I would pay 
But I’m thinking it over anyway


----------



## vraiblonde

James Dean, James Dean 
I know just what you mean 
James Dean, you said it all so clean 
And I know my life would look allright 
If I could see it on the silver screen 

You were the lowdown rebel if there ever was 
Even if you had no cause 
James Dean, you said it all so clean 
And I know my life would look all right 
If I could see it on the silver screen 

We'll talk about a low-down bad refrigerator, 
You were just too cool for school 
Sock hop, soda pop, basketball and auto shop, 
The only thing that got you off was breakin' all the rules 
James Dean, James Dean 
So hungry and so lean 
James Dean, you said it all so clean 
And I know my life would look all right 
If I could see it on the silver screen 

Little James Dean, up on the screen 
Wond'rin' who he might be 
Along came a Spyder and picked up a rider 
And took him down the road to eternity 

James Dean, James Dean, you bought it sight unseen 

You were too fast to live, too young to die, bye-bye 
You were to fast to live, too young to die, bye-bye 
Bye-bye, Bye-bye, Bye-bye, Bye, bye


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Mine too, though I won't admit it in real life.


It's okay. You can show your sensitive side in here. We won't tell.


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> My weekend will officially start when I have an ice cold Corona in my hand in about 2 hours.


Thank you, Air.  I now owe you two.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's okay.  You can show you sensitive side in here.  We won't tell.


 

 :buzz:


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> :buzzed:


  Yes, I am.


----------



## cattitude

Hey!  Moldy wet towel.  Love the


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's okay. You can show your sensitive side in here. We won't tell.



Sensitive side? I don't have a sensitive side.


----------



## chaotic




----------



## vraiblonde

I. paradise
Boy:

I remember every little thing
As if it happened only yesterday
Parking by the lake
And there was not another car in sight
And I never had a girl
Looking any better than you did
And all the kids at school
They were wishing they were me that night

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we’re glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C’mon! hold on tight!
C’mon! hold on tight!
Though it’s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light

Girl:

Ain’t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Ain’t no doubt about it
Baby got to go and shout it
Ain’t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed

Boy:

Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Baby doncha hear my heart
You got it drowning out the radio
I’ve been waitin so long
For you to come along and have some fun

And I gotta let ya know
No you’re never gonna regret it
So open up your eyes I got a big surprise
It’ll feel all right
Well I wanna make your motor run

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we’re glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C’mon! hold on tight!
C’mon! hold on tight!

Though it’s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light
Oh it’s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
Paradise by the dashboard light

You got to do what you can
And let mother nature do the rest
Ain’t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely --

We’re gonna go all the way tonight
We’re gonna go all the way tonight’s the night

We’re gonna go all the way tonight
We’re gonna go all the way tonight’s the night

We’re gonna go all the way tonight
We’re gonna go all the way tonight’s the night

We’re gonna go all the way tonight
We’re gonna go all the way tonight’s the night

Radio broadcast:

Ok here we go, we got a real pressure cooker going
Here, two down, nobody on, no score, bottom of the ninth, there’s the wind-up,
And there it is, a line shot up the middle, look at him go. this boy can really
Fly! he’s rounding first and really turning it on now, he’s not letting up at
All, he’s gonna try for second; the ball is bobbled out in center, and here
Comes the throw, and what a throw! he’s gonna slide in head first, here he
Comes, he’s out! no, wait, safe - safe at second base, this kid really makes
Things happen out there. batter steps up to the plate here’s the pitch - he’s
Going, and what a jump he’s got, he’s trying for third, here’s the throw, its
In the dirt - safe at third! holy cow, stolen base! he’s taking a pretty big
Lead out there, almost daring him to try and pick him off. the pitcher glances
Over, winds up, and it bunted, bunted down the third base line, the suicide
Squeeze is on! here he comes, squeeze play, it’s gonna be close, here’s the
Throw, here’s th
E play at the plate, holy cow, I think he’s gonna make it!

Ii. let me sleep on it
Girl:

Stop right there!
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further --!

Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me !!!? 
Will you love me forever !!!? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
I’ll give you an answer in the morning

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
I’ll give you an answer in the morning

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
I’ll give you an answer in the morning

Girl:

I gotta know right now!
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 

What’s it gonna be boy? 
Come on
I can wait all night
What’s it gonna be boy yes or no? 
What’s it gonna be boy yes or no? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I’ll give you an answer in the morning
L

Girl:

I gotta know right now!!!
Do you love me? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it!!

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Baby baby let me sleep on it

Girl:

Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it I’ll give you an answer in the morning!! morning!!!!
I’ll tell you in the morning!!!!!

Girl:

Will you take me away, will you make me your wife? 

Girl:
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Iii. praying for the end of time

Boy:

I couldn’t take it any longer
Lord I was crazed
And when the feeling came upon me
Like a tidal wave
I started swearing to my God and on my mother’s
Grave
That I would love you to the end of time
I swore that I would love you to the end of time!

So now I’m praying for the end of time
To hurry up and arrive
Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I don’t think that I can really survive
I’ll never break my promise or forget my vow
But God only knows what I can do right now
I’m praying for the end of time
It’s all that I can do
Praying for the end of time, so I can end my time
With you!!!

Boy:

It was long ago and it was far away
And it was so much better than it is today

Girl:

It never felt so good
It never felt so right
And we were glowing like
A metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

>


I resemble that!


----------



## jazz lady

Whisper to me softly three words upon my skin.
No one’s near and listenin’, so please don’t say goodbye.
Just hold me close and love me.
Press your lips to mine.
Mm, feels so right, feels so right.

Lying here beside you, I hear the echoes of your sighs.
Promise me you’ll stay with me and keep warm tonight.
So hold me close and love me.
Give my heart a smile.
Mm, feels so right, feels so right.

Your body feels so gentle and my passion rises high.
You’re lovin me so easy.
Your wish is my command.
Just hold me close and love me.
Tell me it won’t end.
Mm, feels so right, feels so right, feels so right.

Aw, you feel so right baby.


----------



## vraiblonde

A young cowboy named Billy Joe grew restless on the farm
A boy filled with wanderlust who really meant no harm
He changed his clothes and shined his boots and combed his dark hair down
And his mother cried as he walked out...

Don't take your guns to town, son, leave your guns at home, Bill
Don't take your guns to town

He laughed and kissed his mom and said your Billy Joe's a man
I can shoot as quick and straight as anybody can
But I wouldn't shoot without a cause I'd gun nobody down
But she cried again as he rode away...

Don't take your guns to town, son, leave your guns at home, Bill
Don't take your guns to town

He sang a song as on he rode his guns hung at his hips
He rode into a cattle town a smile upon his lips
He stopped and walked into a bar and laid his money down
But his mother's words echoed again...

Don't take your guns to town, son, leave your guns at home, Bill
Don't take your guns to town

He drank his first strong liquor then to calm his shaking hand
And tried to tell himself at last he had become a man
A dusty cowpoke at his side began to laugh him down
And he heard again his mother's words...

Don't take your guns to town, son, leave your guns at home, Bill
Don't take your guns to town

Bill was raged and Billy Joe reached for his gun to draw
But the stranger drew his gun and fired it before he even saw
As Billy Joe fell to the floor the crowd all gathered round
And wondered at his final words...

Don't take your guns to town, son, leave your guns at home, Bill
Don't take your guns to town


----------



## chaotic

I can't stand to fly
I'm not that naive
I'm just out to find
The better part of me 

I'm more than a bird, I'm more than a plane
More than some pretty face beside a train
It's not easy to be me 

Wish that I could cry
Fall upon my knees
Find a way to lie
About a home I'll never see 

It may sound absurd, but don't be naive
Even Heroes have the right to bleed
I may be disturbed, but won't you conceed
Even Heroes have the right to dream
It's not easy to be me 

Up, up and away, away from me
It's all right, You can all sleep sound tonight
I'm not crazy or anything

I can't stand to fly
I'm not that naive
Men weren't meant to ride
With clouds between their knees 

I'm only a man in a silly red sheet
Digging for kryptonite on this one way street
Only a man in a funny red sheet
Looking for special things inside of me 

It's not easy to be me


----------



## mAlice

The Cars

Candy o i need you
Sunda dress, ruby rings
Candy O, I need you so
Could you help me in

Purple hum, assorted cards
Razor lights you bring
And all to prove you're on the move
And vanishing

Candy O, I need you so
The edge of night, distract yourself
Obstacles don't work
Homogenize
Decentralize
It's just a quirk

Different ways to see you through
All the same in the end
Peculiar star, that's who you are
Do you have to win


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank you, Air. I now owe you two.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Hey! Moldy wet towel. Love the


Anytime !


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


  Pretty close, considering I hadn't eaten anything since lunch.  I won't do THAT again.


----------



## jazz lady

*Watching Ken Burns' "Jazz" and hearing Billie Holiday sing...*

Autumn in new york
Why does it seem so inviting
Autumn in new york
It spells the thrill of first-nighting

Glittering crowds and shimmering clouds
In canyons of steel
They’re making me feel - I’m home

It’s autumn in new york
That brings the promise of new love
Autumn in new york
Is often mingled with pain

Dreamers with empty hands
They sigh for exotic lands

It’s autumn in new york
It’s good to live it again

Autumn in new york
The gleaming rooftops at sundown
Oh, autumn in new york
It lifts you up when you run down

Yes, jaded rou‚s and gay divorc‚es
Who lunch at the ritz
Will tell you that it’s divine

This autumn in new york
Transforms the slums into mayfair
Oh, autumn in new york
You’ll need no castles in spain

Yes, lovers that bless the dark
On the benches in central park
Greet autumn in new york
It’s good to live it again

Autumn in new york
That brings the promise of new love
Autumn in new york
Is often mingled with pain

Dreamers with empty hands
They sigh for exotic lands

It’s autumn in new york
It’s good to live it again


----------



## jazz lady

*Ahhh...now some Ella...*

I'm in love with you
And all that jazz
You're my dream come true
And all that jazz
Baby, you're too much
You've got the skin I love to touch
The skin I love to touch too much, mmm
And all that jazz
You have got the lips that suit my taste
And your fingertips can't be replaced
Oh, baby, what you've got, nobody has
And I've got you
And all that jazz<SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT>

I said I'm in love with you
And all that jazz
You're my dream come true
And all that jazz
Baby, you're too much
You've got the skin I love to touch
The skin I love to touch too much, mmm
And all that jazz
You have got the lips that suit my taste
And your fingertips can't be replaced
Oh, baby, what you've got, nobody has
And I've got you
And all that jazz


----------



## chaotic

*Ray*

Jazz, you're forcing me to look into back corners of my brain for songs..

I really can't stay - Baby, it's cold outside
I've got to go away - Baby, it's cold out there
This evening has been - Been hoping that you'd drop in
So very nice - I'll hold your hands, they're just like ice

My mother will start to worry - Beautiful what you're hurry
And father will be pacing the floor - Listen to that fireplace roar
So really I'd better scurry - Beautiful, please don't hurry
Well, maybe just a half a drink more - put some records on while I pour

And the neighbors might think - Baby it's bad out there
Say, what's in this drink? - No cabs to be had out there
I wish I knew how - Your eyes are like starlight now
To break the spell - I'll take your hat, your hair looks swell

I ought to say no, no, no sir - Mind if I move in closer?
At least I'm gonna say that I tried - What's the sense of hurtin' my pride?
I really can't stay - Baby don't hold out
Baby but it's cold outside

I really must go - but Baby it's cold outside
The answer is no - but baby, it's cold outside
The welcome has been - How lucky that you dropped in
So nice and warm - Look out that window, at the storm

My sister will be suspicious - Gosh, your lips look delicious
My brother will be there at the door - Waves upon a tropical shore
My maiden aunt's mind is vicious - Gosh, your lips are delicious
Well maybe just a half a drink more - Oh, never such a blizzard before

I've got to go home - Baby, you'll freeze out there
Say, lend me your coat - It's up to your knees out there
You've really been grand - I thrill when you touch my hand
But don't you see - How can you do this thing to me

There's bound to be talk tomorrow - Think of my lifelong sorrow
At least there will be plenty implied - If you caught pneumonia and died
I really can't stay - Get over that hold out
Baby but it's cold out side


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Jazz, you're forcing me to look into back corners of my brain for songs..


Somebody's got to help you clean out the cobwebs.  

Thanks - I love that song.  I swear I was born in the wrong era.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Somebody's got to help you clean out the cobwebs.
> 
> Thanks - I love that song.  I swear I was born in the wrong era.



Yeah, cobwebs, dust bunnies, all around big cardboard boxes filled with stuff I havent' looked at in years 

I love all different kinds of music. You've got great taste, it's good to rediscover songs you've posted..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yeah, cobwebs, dust bunnies, all around big cardboard boxes filled with stuff I havent' looked at in years


Don't we all?  



> I love all different kinds of music. You've got great taste, it's good to rediscover songs you've posted..


Aww, thanks for the kudos.    You've got great taste, too.  I love exploring music and different genres, although some jazz speak to me more than others.  

I'm listening to Coltrane now on Ken Burns' Jazz documentary and rediscovering his genius.


----------



## morganj614

**sigh**

*Heaven, I’m in heaven
And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak
And I seem to find the happiness I seek
When we’re out together dancing cheek to cheek

Heaven, I’m in heaven
And the cares that hung around me through the week
Seem to vanish like a gambler’s lucky streak
When we’re out together dancing (swinging) cheek to cheek

Oh I love to climb a mountain
And reach the highest peak
But it doesn’t thrill (boot) me half as much
As dancing cheek to cheek

Oh I love to go out fishing
In a river or a creek
But I don’t enjoy it half as much
As dancing cheek to cheek

(come on and) dance with me
I want my arm(s) about you
That (those) charm(s) about you
Will carry me through...

(right up) to heaven, I’m in heaven
And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak
And I seem to find the happiness I seek
When we’re out together dancing, out together dancing (swinging)
Out together dancing cheek to cheek*


----------



## morganj614

*The summer wind came blowin in
From across the sea
It lingered there touched your hair
And walked with me

All summer long
We sang a song
And then we strolled on golden sand
Two sweethearts
And the summer wind

Like painted kites, those days and nights
Went flying by
The world was new
Beneath the bright blue
Umbrella sky

Then softer than
A piper man
One day, it called to you
I lost you to
The summer wind

The autumn wind
And the winter wind
They have come and gone
But still those days
Those lonely days
Go on and on
And guess who sighs his lullabies
Through nights that never end?
 My fickle friend,
The summer wind

Umm... that summer wind.
Warm warm summer wind
Umm... that summer wind.*


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Heaven, I’m in heaven*
> *And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak*
> *And I seem to find the happiness I seek*
> *When we’re out together dancing cheek to cheek*


I LOVE that song.  Air posted it for me awhile back, but I could hear it over and over again.


----------



## jazz lady

*Cassandra Wilson...sung in that beautiful husky voice of hers...*

You don't know what love is
Until you learn the meaning of the blues
Until you've lost a love you had to lose
You don't know what love is

You don't know how lips hurts
Until you've kissed and had to pay the cost
Until you've flipped your heart and you have lost
You don't know what love is

Do you know how a lost hearts fears
The thought of reminiscing
And how lips that taste the tears
Lose their taste for kissing

You don't know how hearts burn
For love that cannot live yet never dies
Until you've faced each dawn with sleepless eyes
You don't know what love is

Do you know how a lost hearts fears
The thought of reminiscing
And how lips that taste of tears
Ooh, they lose their taste for kissing

You don't know how hearts burn
For love that cannot live yet never dies
Until you've faced each dawn with sleepless eyes
You don't know what love is

You don't know what love is...

*big sigh*


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey kwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillia...*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> I wanna know what love is, let's talk about love
> I want you to show me, I wanna feel it too
> I wanna feel what love is, I want to feel it too
> And I know and I know, I know you can show me
> Show me love is real, yeah
> I wanna know what love is...


You love her 
But she loves him 
And he loves somebody else 
You just can't win 
And so it goes 
Till the day you die 
This thing they call love 
It's gonna make you cry 
I've had the blues 
The reds and the pinks 
One thing for sure 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 

Two by two and side by side 
Love's gonna find you yes it is 
You just can't hide 
You'll hear it call 
Your heart will fall 
Then love will fly 
It's gonna soar 
I don't care for any casanova thing 
All I can say is 
Love stinks 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 

I've been through diamonds 
I've been through minks 
I've been through it all 
Love stinks 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> (Love stinks)
> Love stinks yeah yeah
> (Love stinks)
> Love stinks yeah yeah
> (Love stinks)
> Love stinks yeah yeah
> (Love stinks)
> Love stinks yeah yeah


Love hurts
love scares
love wounds and mares any heart
Not tough nor strong enough to take a lot of pain
Take a lot of pain
love is like a cloud
holds a lot of rain.
Love hurts
love hurts
I'm young I know but even so
I know a thing or two I've learned from you
I've really learned a lot
really learned a lot.
Love is like a stove
burns you when it's hot.
Love hurts
love hurts
some fools rave of happiness

Blissfulness
togetherness
some fools fool themselves
I guess

But they're not fooling me I know it isn't true

No
it isn't ture. Love is just a lie made to make you blue.
Love hurts
love hurts.

Love hurts
love scares
love wounds and mares any heart


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Love hurts
> love scares
> love wounds and mars any heart


You must understand
Though the touch of your hand
Makes my pulse react
That it’s only the thrill
Of boy meeting girl
Opposites attract
It's physical
Only logical
You must try to ignore
That it means more than that

What’s love got to do got to do with it
What’s love but a second emotion
What’s love got to do got to do with it
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken

It may seem to you
That I’m acting confused
When you’re close to me
If I tend to look dazed
I read it some place
I’ve got cause to be
There’s a name for it
There’s a phrase fits
But whatever the reason
You do it for me

What’s love got to do got to do with it
What’s love but a second emotion
What’s love got to do got to do with it
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken

I’ve been taking on a new direction
And I have to say
I’ve been thinking ’bout my own protection
It scares me to feel this way

What’s love got to do got to do with it
What’s love but a sweet old fashioned notion
What’s love got to do got to do with it
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken

:shrug:


----------



## otter

Well, my time went too quickly
I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy,
God knows I was feelin' alive
And now the sun's comin' up
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks

Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer
Lord, don't you know the feelin's gettin' stronger

Six in the morning, gave me no warnin'
I had to be on my way
Now the cars are all passin' me,
Trucks are all flashin' me
I'm headed home from your place

And now the sun's comin' up
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks

Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer
Lord, don't you know, the feelin's gettin' stronger

Well, my time went to quickly
I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy,
God knows I was feelin' alive
And now the sun's comin' up, yes it is
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks
Freeway cars and trucks,
Ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks,
Ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks
Ridin' with Lady Luck..


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Then perhaps AC/DC (the band not JH...) was right and one should forget about love...:shrug:
> 
> You want love
> Dirty dirty love
> You want lust
> Just a little lust
> You wan' a bad reputation
> You wanna better your score
> I got the qualifications
> I can open any door (ooh yeah)
> [CHORUS:]
> SEND FOR THE MAN


 

I'm saying all the things that I know you'll like
Making good conversation.
I gotta handle you just right
you know what I mean.



I took you to an intimate restaurant
Then to a suggestive movie.
There's nothing left to talk about
less it's horizontally.

Let's get physical
physical -I wanna get physical
let's get into physical
Let me hear your body talk
your body talk
Let me hear your body talk.

Let's get physical
physical - . . .

I've been patient
I've been good
Trying to keep my hands on the table.
It's getting hard this holding back - you know what I mean.
I'm sure you'll understand my point of view
We know each other mentally.
You've gotta know that you're bringing out
the animal in me.

Let's get physical
physical - . . .
Let's get physical
physical - . . .
Let's get physical
physical - . . .

Let's get animal
animal -I wanna get animal
let's get into animal
Let me hear your body talk
your body talk -Let me hear your body talk.
Let me hear your body talk
your body talk -Let me hear your body talk.

  





</PRE>








</PRE>


----------



## Kizzy

Ooh, now let's get down tonight
Baby I'm hot just like an oven
I need some lovin'
And baby, I can't hold it much longer
It's getting stronger and stronger
And when I get that feeling
I want Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing, oh baby
Makes me feel so fine
Helps to relieve my mind
Sexual Healing baby, is good for me
Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
Whenever blue tear drops are falling
And my emotional stability is leaving me
There is something I can do
I can get on the telephone and call you up baby, and
Honey I know you'll be there to relieve me
The love you give to me will free me
If you don't know the things you're dealing
I can tell you, darling, that it's Sexual Healing
Get up, Get up, Get up, Get up, let's make love tonight
Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, 'cos you do it right
Baby I got sick this morning
A sea was storming inside of me
Baby I think I'm capsizing
The waves are rising and rising
And when I get that feeling
I want Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing is good for me
Makes me feel so fine, it's such a rush
Helps to relieve the mind, and it's good for us
Sexual Healing, baby, is good for me
Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
And it's good for me and it's good to me
My baby ohhh
Come take control, just grab a hold
Of my body and mind soon we'll be making it
Honey, oh we're feeling fine
You're my medicine open up and let me in
Darling, you're so great
I can't wait for you to operate
I can't wait for you to operate
When I get this feeling, I need Sexual Healing (ad lib)

(while ad libing, he sings something like:
darling please don't procrastinate
'cause I may have to masturbate)


----------



## chaotic

When I’m alone in my room sometimes I stare at the wall
And in the back of my mind I hear my conscience call
Telling me I need a girl who’s as sweet as a dove
For the first time in my life, I see I need love
There I was giggling about the games
That I had played with many hearts, and I’m not saying no names
Then the thought occured, tear drops made my eyes burn
As I said to myself look what you’ve done to her
I can feel it inside, I can’t explain how it feels
All I know is that I’ll never dish another raw deal
Playing make believe pretending that I’m true
Holding in my laugh as I say that I love you
Saying amor kissing you on the ear
Whispering I love you and I’ll always be here
Although I often reminsce I can’t believe that I found
A desire for true love floating around
Inside my soul because my soul is cold
One half of me deserves to be this way till I’m old
But the other half needs affection and joy
And the warmth that is created by a girl and a boy
I need love
I need love

Romance sheer delight how sweet
I gotta find me a girl to make my life complete
You can scratch my back, we’ll get cozy and huddle
I’ll lay down my jacket so you can walk over a puddle
I’ll give you a rose, pull out your chair before we eat
Kiss you on the cheek and say ooh girl you’re so sweet
It’s deja vu whenever I’m with you
I could go on forever telling you what I do
But where you at you’re neither here or there
I swear I can’t find you anywhere
Damn sure you ain’t in my closet, or under my rug
This love search is really making me bug
And if you know who you are why don’t you make yourself seen
Take the chance with my love and you’ll find out what I mean
Fantasy’s can run but they can’t hide
And when I find you I’m gon’ pour all my love inside
I need love
I need love

I wanna kiss you hold you never scold you just love you
Suck on you neck, caress you and rub you
Grind moan and never be alone
If you’re not standing next to me you’re on the phone
Can’t you hear it in my voice, I need love bad
I’ve got money but love’s something I’ve never had
I need your ruby red lips sweet face and all
I love you more than a man who’s 10 feet tall
I’d watch the sunrise in your eyes
We’re so in love when we hug we become paralyzed
Our bodies explode in ecstasy unreal
You’re as soft as a pillow and I’m as hard as steel
It’s like a dream land, I can’t lie I never been there
Maybe this is an experience that me and you can share
Clean and unsoiled yet sweaty and wet
I swear to you this is something that I’ll never forget
I need love
I need love

See what I mean I’ve changed I’m no longer
A play boy on the run I need something that’s stronger
Friendship, trust honor respect admiration
This whole experience has been such a revelation
It’s taught me love and how to be a real man
To always be considerate and do all I can
Protect you you’re my lady and you mean so much
My body tingles all over from the slightest touch
Of your hand and understand I’ll be frozen in time
Till we meet face to face and you tell me you’re mine
If I find you girl I swear I’ll be a good man
I’m not gonna leave it in destiny’s hands
I can’t sit and wait for my princess to arrive
I gotta struggle and fight to keep my dream alive
I’ll search the whole world for that special girl
When I finally find you watch our love unfurl
I need love
I need love

Girl, listen to me
When I be sittin in my room all alone, staring at the wall
Fantasies, they go through my mind
And I’ve come to realize that I need true love
And if you wanna give it to me girl make yourself seen
I’ll be waiting
I love you


----------



## morganj614

Turn off the lights on your way over here
Come here
Take your clothes off
Slowly, I wanna enjoy each layer peel from your body
Shhh
Don’t say a word
Just lay back

Close your eyes
And tell me what dreams run through your head (of you and me me and you)
I’ve got some of my own that I want to share
Here and now babe
Don’t say a word (10, 9)
I’m like a rocket on a rise (8, 7)
I’m ready to explode (6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1)
Take control of my love and feel the passion
’cause I will do anything, girl you need only ask it baby

(CHORUS
I wanna make love to you
Holding you all night long
I wanna make love to you
And I will not let go
’till you tell me to
I wanna make love to you
Holding you all night long
I wanna make love to you
And I will not let go
’till you tell me to

Girl relax
Let me near your body so I can do the things, oh
I’m gonna concentrate on you
That’s all I wanna do
Are you ready, it’s gonna be a long night
Throw your clothes on the floor
’cause I took mine off at the door
So hit the lights babe and explore
Girl when you ask me inside, you don’t have to ask anymore


----------



## jazz lady

Kizzy said:
			
		

> And when I get that feeling
> I want Sexual Healing


 I posted it here.  It's not often you remember EXACTLY where you were and what you were doing when you first heard a song.


----------



## morganj614

*Kiss you all over*

*When I get home, babe, gonna light your fire
All day I've been thinkin' about you, babe
You're my one desire

Gonna wrap my arms around you
Hold you close to me
Oh, babe I wanna taste your lips
I wanna fill your fantasy, yeah

I don't what I'd do without you, babe
Don't know where I'd be
You're not just another lover
No, you're everything to me

Everytime I'm with you, baby
I can't believe it's true
When you're layin' in my arms
'N' you do the things you do

You can see it in my eyes
I can feel it in your touch
You don't have to say a thing
Just let me show how much
Love you, need you, yeah

I wanna kiss you all over
And over again
I wanna kiss you all over
Till the night closes in
Till the night closes in

Stay with me, lay with me, holding me, loving me, baby
Here with me, near with me, feeling you close to me, baby

So show me, show me ev'rything you do
'cause baby no one does it quite like you

Love you, need you, oh, babe

I wanna kiss you all over
And over again
I wanna kiss you all over
Till the night closes in
Till the night closes in

Till the night closes in
Till the night closes in
[FADE]
Till the night closes in  *


----------



## chaotic

*Liz Phair*

Get a load of me, get a load of you
Walkin' down the street, and I hardly know you
It's just like we were meant to be

Holding hands with you when we're out at night
Got a girlfriend, you say it isn't right
And I've got someone waiting too

What if this is just the beginning
We're already wet, and we're gonna go swimming

Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you
Why can't I speak whenever I talk about you
It's inevitable, it's a fact that we're gonna get down to it
So tell me
Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you

Isn't this the best part of breakin' up
Finding someone else you can't get enough of
Someone who wants to be with you too

It's an itch we know we are gonna scratch
Gonna take a while for this egg to hatch
But wouldn't it be beautiful

Here we go, we're at the beginning
We haven't ****ed yet, but my heads spinning

Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you
Why can't I speak whenever I talk about you
It's inevitable, it's a fact that we're gonna get down to it
So tell me
Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you

High enough for you to make me wonder
Where it's goin'
High enough for you to pull me under
Somethin's growin'
out of this that we can control
Baby I am dyin'

Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you
Why can't I speak whenever I talk about you

Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you
Why can't I speak whenever I talk about you
It's inevitable, it's a fact that we're gonna get down to it
So tell me
Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you


----------



## kwillia

Hey Chaotic, If I recall right you are recently divorced... I'm impressed you continue to post love, lust and want songs... it took my brother three years to stop hating women after his divorce...


----------



## FatAlbert

Hey, hey, hey! It's Fat Albert
And I'm gonna sing a song for you
And this is gonna show you A thing or two
You'll have some fun now With me and the gang
Learning from each other
While we do our thang na, na, na
Gonna have a good time na, na, na
Gonna have a good time hey, hey, hey!

This is Bill Cosby coming out with music and fun
If you're not careful, you may learn something before it's done!
Hey, hey, hey!

Na, na, na
Gonna have a good time
Hey, hey, hey!
Na, na, na
Gonna have a good time
Hey, hey, hey!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you
> Why can't I speak whenever I talk about you
> It's inevitable, it's a fact that we're gonna get down to it
> So tell me
> Why can't I breathe whenever I think about you


Wow, that's a heck of a song.  I'm going to have to listen to her sing it. Thanks.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Wow, that a heck of a song.    I'm going to have to listen to her sign it.  Thanks.


Liquid dinner again, huh...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Liquid dinner again, huh...


Yes indeed.    Too bad it's water.  

That song gave me the vapors.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes indeed.    Too bad it's water.
> 
> That song gave me the vapors.


You vaporlocked to the seat again, huh...


----------



## FatAlbert

Hey bro, take it slow
You ain’t livin’ in a video
You’re flying low with a high velocity
No doubt, you’re stressin’ out
That ain’t what rock n’ roll’s about
Get off that one way trip down lonely street

Now I know you’ve been kicked around
You ain’t alone in this ugly town
You stick a needle in your arm
You bite the dust, you buy the farm

*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid
What ya tryin’ to do
*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid
They win you lose
*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid

C’mon girl, it’s a better day
Get your foot out of that grave
Don’t let that one love tear your world apart
C’mon babe, kick that stuff
Show the street it ain’t so tough
Quit lyin’ around with a crippled, broken heart

Now I know you’ve been seeing red
Don’t put a pistol to your head
Sometimes your answer’s heaven sent
Your way is so damn permanent

*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid
What ya tryin’ to do
*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid
They win you lose
*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid

This ain’t your daddy talkin’
You know, I know
Your story ain’t so shocking
You know, I know
Blow some steam
C’mon and scream

*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid
What ya tryin’ to do
*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid
They win you lose
*Hey, hey, hey*, hey, hey stoopid


----------



## FatAlbert

Hey baby, baby
*Hey, hey, hey* hey, hey hey child
Child, child, oh

Hey, hey, baby
*Hey, hey, hey*, hey hey, child

Say come on baby and tell me one more time
Alright, honey, come on baby and tell about it one more time
I said 25 minutes is all I have at hand

Said go, go and take me in your arms
Say go and take me in your arms
You can buy me a house, you can buy me anything you want

I want a house in the country at the time that I think came on
I want a house in the country at the time that I think came on
So I'll call you baby once when I need any more, hey!

Hey, hey, baby hey
Hey, hey, baby hey
Hey, hey, baby hey

I said hey, hey, baby hey
Oh, hey, hey, baby hey
Hey, hey, baby hey

*Hey, hey, hey*, baby hey
*Hey, hey, hey*, baby hey
*Hey, hey, hey*, baby hey

I said *hey, hey, hey*, baby hey, hey!
*Hey, hey, hey*, baby hey
*Hey, hey, hey*, baby hey
Have a ham sandwich?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You vaporlocked to the seat again, huh...


  Something like that.    

Of course, it didn't help I was just looking at this song by Cassandra Wilson:

A Little Warm Death
A Little Warm Death won't hurt you none
Come on Relax with me
Let me take away your physicalities

One little warm death coming up
One little warm death with me tonight

A little sweet death
One little cherry breathless mist
Feels like eternity, 
There's nobody here, Just you and me

One little warm death coming round
One little sweet death with me tonight

In and out of stages
Like the fazes of the moon
It can shine so brightly
Let the fullness soon come soon come soon

But now I feel you near me
See you much more clearly
I can hardly wait to
Feel you moving through my world oh my world

Isn't deep without you

One little warm death. Come have one...come have one...come have one
Little warm death with me tonight

In and out of stages
Like the fazes of the moon
We can shine so brightly
Let the fullness soon come soon come soon

But now I feel you near me
See you much more clearly and
I can hardly wait to
Feel you moving through my world oh my world

Isn't deep without you

One little warm death. Come have one...come have one...come have one
Little warm death with me tonight
My arms tonight

Don't be afraid...don't be afraid...don't be afraid
One...One little warm death


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey Chaotic, If I recall right you are recently divorced... I'm impressed you continue to post love, lust and want songs... it took my brother three years to stop hating women after his divorce...



Only three years? He wouldn't have passed through the "every female is the ex, with a different face" phase yet. 

Got over the anger and other BS a while ago. 

The songs are cool! I just got hooked on the LL&W stuff recently. But I'll post others, about other topics, so you don't think I'm lovestruck or something.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Only three years? He wouldn't have passed through the "every female is the ex, with a different face" phase yet.
> 
> Got over the anger and other BS a while ago.


He still wears his favorite t-shirt..."I like my women like I like my coffee... ground up and in the freezer"...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> He still wears his favorite t-shirt..."I like my women like I like my coffee... ground up and in the freezer"...



   

I like my women like I like my coffee... cold and bitter.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Let's get physical
> physical -I wanna get physical
> let's get into physical
> Let me hear your body talk
> your body talk
> Let me hear your body talk.


Sorry Jazz, As much as I love your taste in music! Olivia Newton John is on the verge of


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sorry Jazz, As much as I love your taste in music! Olivia Newton John is on the verge of





















Actually, I really can't stand much of her work.  She ranks right up there with Debby Boone.    I did it just to get back at you-know-who. 

Sorry to cause you distress.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She ranks right up there with Debby Boone.  I did it just to get back at you-know-who.
> 
> Sorry to cause you distress.


No distress here  It's been a great day! Just for you 

So many nights, I’d sit by my window,
Waiting for someone to sing me his song.
So many dreams, I kept deep inside me,
Alone in the dark, but now you’ve come along.

And you light up my life,
You give me hope, to carry on.
You light up my days
And fill my nights with song.

Rollin’ at sea, adrift on the waters
Could it be finally, I’m turning for home
Finally a chance to say, hey, I love you
Never again to be all alone.

And you light up my life,
You give me hope, to carry on.
You light up my days
And fill my nights with song.

You, you light up my life
You give me hope to carry on
You light up my days
And fill my nights with song
It can’t be wrong, when it feels so right
’cause you, you light up my life.


----------



## Kizzy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I posted it here.  It's not often you remember EXACTLY where you were and what you were doing when you first heard a song.




I must have missed it.  That is ironic that you mention WHERE you were the first time you heard the song.  I was getting ready for school (high school) one morning and listening to the radio and they played that song and then said "Sexual Healing from the late Marvin Gaye" then gave the details of his death.  I was SHOCKED and upset, even cried.  I remember that morning like it was yesterday.  I was young, but I appreciated the soulful sounds of Marvin Gaye and he was a terrific pianist.


----------



## Agee

*A-Smith*

Blood stains the ivories on my daddy's baby grand 
Ain't seen the daylight since we started this band 
No more No more 
No more No more 

Store bought clothes fallin' 'part at the seams 
Tealeaf readin' gypsies fortune tellin' my dreams 
No more No more 
No more No more 

Holiday Inn lock the door with the chain 
You love it and you hate it but to me they're all the same 
No more No more 
No more No more 
No more No more 

Baby I'm a dreamer found my horse and carriage 

Stalemate jailbait ladies can't refuse 
You lov'em then you leav'em wit your sold out reviews 
No more No more 
No more No more 

Sweet talkin' barroom ladies disease 
Slippin' with her lips slidin' down your knees 
No more No more 
No more No more 
No more No more 

Me and my life a screamer bound to a wife in marriage 
Baby I'm a dreamer found my horse and carriage 

Ladies hold the aces and their lovers call it passion 
The men call it pleasure but to me it's old fashioned 
Times they're a changin' nothing ever stands still 
If I don't stop a changin' I'll be writtin' my will 
It's the same old story never get a second chance 
For a dance to the top of the hill 

Baby I'm a dreamer found my horse and carriage


----------



## Agee

*Aero...*

In the attic lights 
Voices scream nothing seen 
Real's a dream 

Leavin' the things that are real behind 
Leavin' the things that'cha love from mind 
All of the things that'choo learn from fears 
Nothin' is left for the years 

Voices scream 
Nothing seen 
Real's a dream 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

Toys toys toys 

In the attic lights 
Voices scream nothing seen 
Real's the dream 

Leavin' the things that are real behind 
Leavin' the things that'choo love from mind 
All of the things that'choo learn from fears 
Nothin' is left for the years 

Voices scream 
Nothing seen 
Real's the dream 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

(Yak yak yak yak...... yao) 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic 

Toys toys toys 
In the attic


----------



## Kizzy

Air 

I HATE that song.  I sang that song in middle school for a choir competition.  I had the toughest time with that one part “with song” I always wanted to throw an “a” in there as in “with a song.”   I had to sing in so many times that by the time the competition came around, the song I once loved, I hated, which I think happens anytime we are exposed to repetition.


----------



## Agee

When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best
When I lay me down to die
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
That's where I'm gonna go when I die
When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best

Prepare yourself you know it's a must
Gotta have a friend in Jesus
So you know that when you die
He's gonna recommend you
To the spirit in the sky
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
That's where you're gonna go when you die
When you die and they lay you to rest
You're gonna go to the place that's the best

Never been a sinner I never sinned
I got a friend in Jesus
So you know that when I die
He's gonna set me up with
The spirit in the sky
Oh set me up with the spirit in the sky
That's where I'm gonna go when I die
When I die and they lay me to rest
I'm gonna go to the place that's the best
Go to the place that's the best


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> No distress here  It's been a great day! Just for you
> 
> So many nights, I’d sit by my window,
> Waiting for someone to sing me his song.
> So many dreams, I kept deep inside me,
> Alone in the dark, but now you’ve come along.
> 
> And you light up my life,
> You give me hope, to carry on.
> You light up my days
> And fill my nights with song.


  Grrr...I'll get you for that...guaranteed.    I'm going to have nightmares from that horrid song.   

I'm ashamed to say that was my high school class song.  I'll never forgive them for that.    It was also voted as the best and WORST song of the year.


----------



## Agee

Kizzy said:
			
		

> Air
> 
> I HATE that song. I sang that song in middle school for a choir competition. I had the toughest time with that one part “with song” I always wanted to throw an “a” in there as in “with a song.”  I had to sing in so many times that by the time the competition came around, the song I once loved, I hated, which I think happens anytime we are exposed to repetition.


 

Please forgive me for bringing back a dark portion of your life


----------



## Kizzy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Please forgive me for bringing back a dark portion of your life




You are forgiven.


----------



## Agee

*Ray Stevens*

<TABLE width="85%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="75%">*Too Drunk To Fish*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE width="85%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Recitation_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Now me and Harold this buddy of mine decided that we'd go fishin' one time, so we drove to the lake with my brand new bass boat. I brought the fishin' poles the pork and beans the saltine crackers and the canned sardines, and Harold brought all the booze one man could tote. While I loaded the boat and filled the tank and tried to get that motor to crank, Harold just sat there sippin' on a longneck beer. While I was steerin' the boat and tyin' the plugs he was drinkin' moonshine straight from the jug and he was singing "Melancholy Baby" when we left the pier, huh, huh... </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Chorus_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Oh, never go fishin' with a man who has been drinkin'
Cause things just might not work out like you'd wish
Just leave that fool at home to drink
He'll be just as happy fishin' in the kitchen sink
Don't go near the water with a man too drunk to fish </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Recitation_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Well, I was concentratin', perfectin' my cast, hopin' to land a trophy bass and Harold was havin' trouble tryin' to find the lake. Layin' there beside him at his feet was an anchor line coiled up real neat, Harold saw it went white as a ghost and hollered "Snake!!!!!!" Well, he jumped straight up and began to yell. I said "Sit down Harold and behave yourself. Can't you see that ain't nothin' but a piece of rope." Ha, ha...Well, he was scared to death, plumb out of his mind tryin' not to get bit by that anchor line and he grabbed my shotgun blew a hole in the bottom of the boat...(Blam!!! Harold!!! Glup...glub...glub) </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Chorus_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Never go fishin' with a man who has been drinkin'
Cause things just might not work out like you'd wish
Just leave that fool at home to drink
He'll be just as happy fishin' in the kitchen sink
Don't go near the water with a man too drunk to fish </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Recitation_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Now too drunk to fish is too drunk to swim. So I was dog paddlin' and draggin' him and finally made it to a little sand bar just big enough for two. It was way after dark when that helicopter came with that big searchlight and callin' our names. And Harold looked up to the sky and said, "Lord is that you?" </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Slowly_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">And then he knelt there in that heavenly glow and said "Lord you know I ain't ready to go so if you pass me by tonight, oh...I will reform." Then they threw down a raft and I paddled us home he never touched a drop from that moment on. Ya know the Lord works in mysterious ways his miracles to perform. </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Chorus_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Never go fishin' with a man who has been drinkin'
Cause things just might not work out like you'd wish
Just leave that fool at home to drink
He'll be just as happy fishin' in the kitchen sink
Don't go near the water with a man too drunk to fish
Don't go near the water with a man too drunk to fish... </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Agee

*The songster ,R. stevens*

*The Haircut Song*



_Chorus_ When you get a haircut, be sure to go back home
When you get a haircut, get a barber you have known
Since you were a little bitty boy sittin' in a booster chair
Or you might look like Larry, Moe or Curly if a stranger cuts your hair​
Well, Butte, Montana just a'passin' through, one thing I just had to do
Had to get a haircut and I was worried for my hair, oh
I had a feeling of impending doom the minute I stepped into that room
Laid my eyes upon that barber chair 

_Recitation_ It was a macho barber shop. Hair dryers were mounted on a rifle rack. There were no mirrors. The barber chair was a Peterbilt...Barber walked in; he was huge, seven feet tall, three hundred pounds of spring steel and rawhide wearin' a hard hat, chewin' a cigar, had a t-shirt on said, "I hate musicians". Threw me in the chair, sneered and said, "What'll it be pal?" Now a lot of people would be intimidated in a situation like this...I was not. I am what I am, play my piano, and sing my little songs. I looked him right in the eye and I said, "I'm a logger - just up from Coos Bay, Oregon. Been toppin' trees - quite possibly the tough...(cough) toughest man in the entire world". He said, "All right!" he gave me a haircut and I walked out of there friends, my hair was gone! Made Kojak look like William Lee Golden. Yeah, had a tremendous craving to operate heavy equipment. Now, you may think that Butte, Montana haircut's the worst any man could ever get...Wrong!​
Well, a few months later, I was way down south - grits and gravy and hush your mouth Hair so long I'm startin' to look like a man in drag It was then that the sheriff walked up and said, "Boy, you got too much hair on your head...You better get yourself a haircut or a dog tag" 

_Recitation_ Well, when I stepped into the shop, I realized immediately that I was dealing with a born-again barber. Don't see too many barber shops with a steeple, had an organ in the corner, a choir, an usher led me to the barber chair. Barber walked in, started saying grace, "Oh Lord, for these haircuts we are about to receive, may we be truly thankful. Dominus possum pax probiscus, post mortem, et tu brute, puella carborundum". He was sorta half-Baptist, half-Catholic...maybe a Cathtist. He started cuttin' my hair and preachin' at the same time. I mean he's a wild man, scissors and razors a'flyin' around my head, he's talkin'about the evils of dancin' and drinkin' and liquor and sex and wild women and music and the music business. Then he looked down at me and he said, "What do you do for a livin'ahuh?" Now, I'm not ashamed of what I do for a livin'. Workin' bars and casinos, around liquor and wild women, I just play my piano, sing my little songs. I looked him right in the eye and I said, "I run this church for loggers!"​_Chorus_ 

When you get a haircut, be sure to go back home
When you get a haircut, get a barber you have known
Since you were a little bitty boy sittin' in a booster chair
Or you might look like Larry, Moe or Curly if a stranger cuts your hair...oh yeah!​


----------



## jazz lady

OMG - Ray Stevens. I haven't heard him in YEARS. "Oh yes they call him The Streak"...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> OMG - Ray Stevens. I haven't heard him in YEARS. "Oh yes they call him The Streak"...




I was going to post that first, but I think someone already has?


----------



## Agee

*One more*

*The Dooright Family*



I want to tell you a story 'bout the Dooright family
That soul singin' gospel group from the hills of Tennessee
They travel in a silver eagle with eight rooms and a shower
And every Sunday afternoon you can tune 'em in on the Dooright Hour 

Oh, yes friends and neighbors we are the Dooright family
Broadcastin' over the airwaves from Nashville, Tennessee
Reach over and turn up your radios and we'll bring our music to ya
And pretty soon you'll shout hallelujah (hallelujah) 

<TABLE width="85%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Chorus_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Well you got to do right, do right, do right, do right
Do right, do right, do right, do right
Yes, if you do do right ya know you can't go wrong </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Spoken_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Here's brother Thurman "Howdy neighbors"
Sister Doris and sister Dewdrop "Praise glory"
"Oh, bless your hearts girls"
"Bless your heart too Daddy", "Bless your heart Daddy",
"Bless your heart Virgil", "Bless your heart Mama",
"Bless your heart Doris", "Bless your heart Dewdrop",
"Bless your heart Virgil", "Bless your heart Thurman",
"Bless your heart Mama", "Good night John Boy",
"Bless your heart President Eisenhower and all the boys overseas"
"All right, hold it! That's enough heart blessin'
Here's brother Virgil, Lordy, lordy, lordy, lordy, lordy, Oh lordy,
Atta boy Virgil, and of course friends, I'm daddy Dooright" </TD></TR><TR></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

"No show would be complete, we wouldn't dare delete
She can't be beat, you're in for a treat
She'll sweep you off-a your feet, so hang on to your seat
Prepare to meet and greet our dear sweet Mama" 

<TABLE width="85%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Spoken_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">"Hallelujah, friends never give in to that sin and temptation lurkin' in the shadows but
Constantly strive toward that burnin' beacon on the distant horizon" (sobs)
"Hallelujah! Mama, Okay now, that's enough
Punch mama Virgil" (punch)
"Now play the pianer Mama" </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>(Mama plays turnaround)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Well, one afternoon at an all night sing
They were makin' them rafters ring
Had that audience clappin' on one and three (mercy)
Wasn't too long 'fore they hit a groove 
And then the spirit began to move ol' Thurman right over the edge
And he began to preach 

<TABLE width="85%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Spoken_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">"Lord!, U-ha, I just wanna say a few words u-ha,
'Bout them discotheques, u-ha
Peoples in there drinkin', u-ha
Peoples in there smokin', u-ha
Peoples in there dancin', u-ha
Where they just git out there in a big pile, u-ha
And jus' girate around like a bunch' o wild heatherns, u-ha
I tell you flock, u-ha
Them discotheques ain't nothin' but a regular Sodom and Gomorrah, u-ha
Where you goin' Virgil?, u-ha"
"I'm goin' to one o' them discotheques"
"You come back here Virgil"
"Never give in to that sin and temptation lurkin' in the shadows... "
"Okay Mama..."
"But constantly strive towards that burnin' beacon on the distant horizon" (sob)...
"Okay that's enough, punch Mama Virgil (punch)
Now play the pianer Mama" </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>(Mama plays turnaround)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Well the tears were streamin' down every face
There wasn't a dry eye in the place
They were clappin' and stompin' and shoutin' at the top of their lungs
Yeah, even the Doorights were moved by the sermon
And Daddy reached out and he hugged ol' Thurman
And they all sang the last chorus like it'd never been sung <TABLE width="85%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Chorus_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">Well you got to do right, do right, do right, do right
Do right, do right, do right, do right
And we invite you to help us sing our song
Do right, do right, do right, do right
Do right, do right, do right, do right
Yes if you do do right you know you can't go wrong
Do right, do right, do right, do right
Do right, do right, do right, do right, do right..... </TD></TR><TR></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="10%">_Spoken_</TD><TD align=left width="75%">"Go for another octave Virgil"(Virgil tries-explodes)
"What was that?" "Oh Lordy..Virgil's done gone so low,
He's exploded! Right here on stage friends!
Play the pianer Mama. Hallelujah!
Friends, 'til we meet again, keep them cards and letters a comin'
And don't forget the autographed songbooks for sale as you leave the tent
It's got pictures of the entire Dooright family
Standin' in front of the Hallelujah bus
Right there in livin' color! Lordy Virgil, you cut that out!
You know you can't hit that note, Virgil!
Friends, don't forget look for the Dooright bus!
We'll be comin' through your town real soon...
Virgil! You know you can't sing that low!...Virgil!" </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I was going to post that first, but I think someone already has?


I just looked and kwillia did here.  I must have missed it, but it STILL cracks me up.   

We had a real problem in my high school with streakers on graduation day.  There was nothing funnier than watching the principal in suit and dress shoes trying to run down a guy wearing nothing but sneakers.


----------



## virgovictoria

Leon Russell - "Back to the Island"

Now the day is gone and I sit alone and think of you, girl
What can I do without you in my life? 
I guess that our guessing game just had to end that way
The hardest one to lose of all the games we played

But the time is past for living in a dream world
Lying to myself can't make that scene
Of wondering if you love me or just making a fool of me
Well I hope you understand I just had to go back to the island

Chorus:

And watch the sun go down (sit and watch the sun go down)
Hear the sea roll in (listen to the sea roll in)
But I'll be thinking of you (yes, and I'll be thinking of you)
And how it might have been (thinking how it might have been)
Hear the night birds cry (listen to the night birds cry)
Watch the sunset die (sit and watch the sunset die)
Well I hope you understand I just had to go back to the island

Well all the fun has died, It's raining in my heart
I know down in my soul I'm really gonna miss you
But it had to end this way with all the games we played
Well I hope you understand I just had to go back to the island

Repeat Chorus

Repeat Chorus


----------



## virgovictoria

Leon Russell - "A Song for You"

I've been so many places in my life and time
I've sung a lot of songs I've made some bad rhyme
I've acted out my love in stages
With ten thousand people watching
But we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

I know your image of me is what I hope to be
I've treated you unkindly but darlin' can't you see
There's no one more important to me
Darlin' can't you please see through me
Cause we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth witholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth witholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you
We were alone and I was singing this song for you


----------



## Railroad

*Putting on the Ritz by Irving Berlin*

Have you seen the well-to-do
Up and down Park Avenue
On that famous thoroughfare
With their noses in the air

High hats and narrow collars
White spats and lots of dollars
Spending every dime
For a wonderful time

Now, if you're blue
And you don't know where to go to
Why don't you go where fashion sits
Puttin' on the Ritz
Different types who wear a daycoat
Pants with stripes and cutaway coat
Perfect fits


Puttin' on the Ritz  
Dressed up like a million dollar trooper
Trying hard to look like Gary Cooper
Super-duper

Come, let's mix where Rockefellers
Walk with sticks or "umberellas"
In their mitts
Puttin' on the Ritz

------ short instrumental break ------

Tips his hat just like an English chappie
To a lady with a wealthy pappy
Very snappy

You'll declare it's simply topping
To be there and hear them swapping
Smart tidbits
Puttin' on the Ritz


----------



## RoseRed

The world was on fire no-one could save me but you 

Strange what desire will make foolish people do 

I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you 

I never dreamed that I'd loose somebody like you 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart) 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart) 

With you 

What a wicked game to play to make me feel this way 

What a wicked thing to do to make me dream of you 

What a wicked thing to say you never felt this way 

What a wicked thing to do to make me dream of you 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart) 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart) 

With you 

The world was on fire no-one could save me but you 

Strange what desire will make foolish people do 

I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you 

I never dreamed that I'd loose somebody like you 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart) 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart) 

With you 

Nobody loves no-one


----------



## jazz lady

*For BG, elaine, and kwillia...*

I got your picture of me and you
You wrote "I love you" I wrote "me too"
I sit here staring and there's nothing else to do
Oh it's in color
Your hair is brown
Your eyes are hazel
And soft as clouds
I have to kiss you when there's no one else around

I got your picture, I got your picture
I'd like a million of you over myself
I want a doctor to take a picture
So I can look at you from inside as well
You've got me turning up and turning down
and turning in and turning 'round

I'm turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so

I got your picture, I got your picture
I'd like a million of you over myself
I want a doctor to take a picture
So I can look at you from inside as well
You've got me turning up and turning down
and turning in and turning 'round

I'm turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so

No sex, no drugs, no wine, no women
No fun, no sin, no you, no wonder it's dark
Everyone around me is a total stranger
Everyone avoids me like a Psyclone Ranger
Everyone

That's why I'm turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so
Turning Japanese
I think I'm turning Japanese
I really think so...


----------



## mAlice

hashi, damnit!


----------



## jazz lady

elaine said:
			
		

> hashi, damnit!


I think you made her cry.  

Hashi!  Tuna Roll!


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think you made her cry.
> 
> Hashi!  Tuna Roll!




As long as she didn't cry in my beer.  :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> hashi, damnit!


You skeered me, I can only imagine how she felt...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> You skeered me, I can only imagine how she felt...




Well, crap.  I said tuna roll like three times and she still brought the wrong thing.  What part of "roll" did she not understand?  And how the hell can she not know what hashi are?


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm turning Japanese
> I think I'm turning Japanese
> I really think so


  One of my favorites!


----------



## cattitude

Railroad said:
			
		

> Have you seen the well-to-do
> Up and down Park Avenue
> On that famous thoroughfare
> With their noses in the air
> 
> High hats and narrow collars
> White spats and lots of dollars
> Spending every dime
> For a wonderful time
> 
> Now, if you're blue
> And you don't know where to go to
> Why don't you go where fashion sits
> Puttin' on the Ritz
> Different types who wear a daycoat
> Pants with stripes and cutaway coat
> Perfect fits
> 
> 
> Puttin' on the Ritz
> Dressed up like a million dollar trooper
> Trying hard to look like Gary Cooper
> Super-duper
> 
> Come, let's mix where Rockefellers
> Walk with sticks or "umberellas"
> In their mitts
> Puttin' on the Ritz
> 
> ------ short instrumental break ------
> 
> Tips his hat just like an English chappie
> To a lady with a wealthy pappy
> Very snappy
> 
> You'll declare it's simply topping
> To be there and hear them swapping
> Smart tidbits
> Puttin' on the Ritz


 
I like Frankenstein's rendition better.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I like Frankenstein's rendition better.


Me too.    I posted some of the quotes from it in the film thread.  It still is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:
			
		

> I like Frankenstein's rendition better.


----------



## Tonio

cattitude said:
			
		

> I like Frankenstein's rendition better.


Classic movie!


----------



## Tonio

I’ll be damned, here comes your ghost again
But that’s not unusual
It’s just that the moon is full
And you decided to call

And here I sit, hand on the telephone
Hearing the voice I’d known
A couple of light years ago
Headed straight for a fall

But we both know what memories can bring
They bring diamonds and rust
Yes we both know what memories can bring
They bring diamonds and rust

Now I see you standing with brown leaves all around and snow in your hair
Now we’re smiling out the window of the crummy hotel over Washington Square
Our breath comes in white clouds, mingles and hangs in the air
Speaking strictly for me we both could’ve died then and there

Now you’re telling me you’re not nostalgic
Then give me another word for it
You were so good with words
And at keeping things vague

Cause I need some of that vagueness now
It’s all come back too clearly, yes, I love you dearly
And if you’re offering me diamonds and rust, I’ve already paid

But we both know what memories can bring
They bring diamonds and rust
Yes we both know what memories can bring
They bring diamonds and rust

Diamonds, diamonds and rust
Diamonds, diamonds and rust
Diamonds, diamonds and rust
Diamonds, diamonds and rust


----------



## Tonio

When I was small, and Christmas trees were tall,
we used to love while others used to play.
Don't ask me why, but time has passed us by,
someone else moved in from far away.

Now we are tall, and Christmas trees are small,
and you don't ask the time of day.
But you and I, our love will never die,
but guess who'll cry come first of May.

The apple tree that grew for you and me,
I watched the apples falling one by one.
And as I recall the moment of them all,
the day I kissed your cheek and you were gone.

Now we are tall, and Christmas trees are small,
and you don't ask the time of day.
But you and I, our love will never die,
but guess who'll cry come first of May.

When I was small, and Christmas trees were tall,
do do do do do do do do do ...
Don't ask me why, but time has passed us by,
someone else moved in from far away.


----------



## Tonio

No, I can't forget this evening
Or your face as you were leaving
But I guess that's just the way the story goes
You always smile but in your eyes your sorrow shows
Yes, it shows

No, I can't forget tomorrow
When I think of all my sorrow
When I had you there but then I let you go
And now it's only fair that I should let you know
What you should know

I can't live if living is without you
I can't live, I can't give any more
I can't live if living is without you
I can't give, I can't give any more

No, I can't forget this evening
Or your face as you were leaving
But I guess that's just the way the story goes
You always smile but in your eyes your sorrow shows
Yes, it shows

I can't live if living is without you
I can't live, I can't give anymore
I can't live if living is without you
I can't live, I can't give anymore


----------



## Tonio

There’s a world where I can go and tell my secrets to
In my room, in my room
In this world I lock out all my worries and my fears
In my room, in my room

Do my dreaming and my scheming
Lie awake and pray
Do my crying and my sighing
Laugh at yesterday

Now it’s dark and I’m alone
But I won’t be afraid
In my room, in my room
In my room, in my room
In my room, in my room


----------



## Tonio

Well, I woke up Sunday morning
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt.
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad,
So I had one more for dessert.
Then I fumbled in my closet through my clothes
And found my cleanest dirty shirt.
Then I washed my face and combed my hair
And stumbled down the stairs to meet the day.

I'd smoked my mind the night before
With cigarettes and songs I'd been picking.
But I lit my first and watched a small kid
Playing with a can that he was kicking.
Then I walked across the street
And caught the Sunday smell of someone frying chicken.
And Lord, it took me back to something that I'd lost
Somewhere, somehow along the way.

On a Sunday morning sidewalk,
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothing short a' dying
That's half as lonesome as the sound
Of the sleeping city sidewalk
And Sunday morning coming down.

In the park I saw a daddy
With a laughing little girl that he was swinging.
And I stopped beside a Sunday school
And listened to the songs they were singing.
Then I headed down the street,
And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringing,
And it echoed through the canyon
Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday.

On a Sunday morning sidewalk,
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothing short a' dying
That's half as lonesome as the sound
Of the sleeping city sidewalk
And Sunday morning coming down.


----------



## chaotic

I'm your only friend
I'm not your only friend
But I'm a little glowing friend
But really I'm not actually your friend
But I am

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

I have a secret to tell
From my electrical well
It's a simple message and I'm leaving out the whistles and bells
So the room must listen to me
Filibuster vigilantly
My name is blue canary one note* spelled l-i-t-e
My story's infinite
Like the Longines Symphonette it doesn't rest

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

I'm your only friend
I'm not your only friend
But I'm a little glowing friend
But really I'm not actually your friend
But I am

There's a picture opposite me
Of my primitive ancestry
Which stood on rocky shores and kept the beaches shipwreck free
Though I respect that a lot
I'd be fired if that were my job
After killing Jason off and countless screaming Argonauts
Bluebird of friendliness
Like guardian angels its always near

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

(and while you're at it
Keep the nightlight on inside the
Birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch (and while you're at it)
Who watches over you (keep the nightlight on inside the)
Make a little birdhouse in your soul (birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch (and while you're at it)
Who watches over you (keep the nightlight on inside the)
Make a little birdhouse in your soul (birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul


----------



## jazz lady

*Another from the way back machine...England Dan and John Ford Coley...*

Lying in bed with the radio on
Moonlight falls like rain
Soft summer nights thinking of you
When will I see you again

Soft and low the music moans
I can't stop thinking 'bout you, thinkin' 'bout you 

I didn't know it would be so strong
Waiting and wondering about you
I didn't know it would last so long
Nights are forever without you
Nights are forever without you

The curtains still dance with the radio on
The sun'll be coming up soon
But I just can't sleep for thinking of you
Here alone with the moon

I didn't know it would be so strong
Waiting and wondering about you
I didn't know it would last so long
Nights are forever without you
Nights are forever without you


----------



## jazz lady

*Another from England Dan and John Ford Coley...*

Hello, yeah, it's been a while.
Not much, how 'bout you?
I'm not sure why I called,
I guess I really just wanted to talk to you.
And I was thinking maybe later on,
We could get together for a while.
It's been such a long time,
And I really do miss your smile.

I'm not talking 'bout moving in,
And I don't want to change your life.
But there's a warm wind blowing,
The stars are out, and I'd really love to see you tonight. 

<SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT>We could go walking through a windy park,
Or take a drive along the beach.
Or stay at home and watch t.v.
You see, it really doesn't matter much to me.

I'm not talking 'bout moving in,
And I don't want to change your life.
But there's a warm wind blowing,
The stars are out, and I'd really love to see you tonight.

I won't ask for promises,
So you won't have to lie.
We've both played that game before,
Say I love you, then say goodbye.

I'm not talking 'bout moving in,
And I don't want to change your life.
But there's a warm wind blowing,
The stars are out, and I'd really love to see you tonight.​


----------



## chaotic

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
It's not warm when she's away
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
and she's always gone too long
Anytime she goes away
Wonder this time where she's gone
Wonder if she's gonna stay
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
and this house just ain't no home
anytime she goes away

And I know, I know...

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
Only darkness everyday
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
and this house just ain't no home
anytime she goes away


----------



## Agee

*Firefall*

When it all goes crazy and the thrill is gone
When the days get rainy and the nights get long
When you get that feelin you were born to lose
Starin' at your ceiling feelin' the blues

When there's so much trouble that you want to cry
When your love has crumbled and you don't know why
When your hopes are fading and they can't be found
Dreams have left you waiting friends let you down

Well just remember I love you
And it'll be all right
Just remember I love you
All that I can say just remember I love you
Maybe all your blues will fade away

When you need a lover and you're down so low
And you start to wonder but you never know
When it seems like sorrow is your only friend
Knowing that tomorrow you'll feel this way again

When the blues come cryin' at the break of dawn
When the rain keeps fallin' but the rainbow's gone
When you feel like cryin' but the tears won't come
Then your dreams are dyin' when you're on the run

Just remember I love you
And it'll be all right
Just remember I love you
All that I can say just remember I love you
Maybe all your blues will wash away


----------



## jazz lady

*I wish I had her voice...Anne Murray...so romantic...*sigh**

I'll always remember the song they were playing
The first time we danced and I knew
As we swayed to the music and held to each other
I fell in love with you

Could I have this dance for the rest of my life
Would you be my partner every night
When we're together it feels so right
Could I have this dance for the rest of my life

I'll always remember that magic moment
When I held you close to me
As we moved together, I knew forever
You're all I'll ever need.

Could I have this dance for the rest of my life
Would you be my partner every night
When we're together it feels so right
Could I have this dance for the rest of my life

Could I have this dance for the rest of my life
Would you be my partner every night
When we're together it feels so right
Could I have this dance for the rest of my life


----------



## Agee

*more FF*

Last night it snowed for the first time 
Everythings covered in white 
How many months till the springtime
Its a long winters night

I have to go, I feel Im sinkin'
I just dont know 
But I cant stop thinkin'
Mexico

Somewhere thats close to the ocean 
Somewhere thats warm and alive
Somewhere to sleep in the open 
With the sun in my eyes

I have to go, I feel Im sinkin'
I just dont know 
But I cant stop thinkin'
Mexico

Winter wind blowin' 
And Lord but they sting
Summer wind sing to me
Promise me everything
Blue skies and sunshine wherever I go
Sweet senoritas are waiting to love me I know

Mexico
Mexico
Mexico


----------



## jazz lady

*my favorite Anne Murray song...*

I cried a tear, you wiped it dry
I was confused, you cleared my mind
I sold my soul, you bought it back for me
And held me up and gave me dignity
Somehow you needed me

You gave me strength to stand alone again
To face the world out on my own again
You put me high upon a pedestal
So high that I could almost see eternity
You needed me, you needed me 

And I can't believe it's you
I can't believe it's true
I needed you and you were there
And I'll never leave, why should I leave?
I'd be a fool 'cause I finally found someone who really cares

You held my hand when it was cold
When I was lost you took me home
You gave me hope when I was at the end
And turned my lies back into truth again
You even called me "friend"

You gave me strength to stand alone again
To face the world out on my own again
You put me high upon a pedestal
So high that I could almost see eternity
You needed me, you needed me

You needed me, you needed me


----------



## Agee

*more anne*

It's been a while
How have you been
It's really good you know 
To see you again
You'd think by now 
Those old feelings had died
But it only takes 
Just one look in your eyes

And it's all I can do 
To talk about the weather
To keep myself together 
When I'm fallin' apart
And it's all I can do 
To smile and say I'm fine
When I'm really losin' my mind
It's all I can do (all I can do)
To keep this heart from 
Just breaking in two

To see the lips 
I used to kiss
Doesn't make it easy 
To just stand here like this
I get to thinkin' 
I'm doin' all right
Then I see the arms 
That once held me so tight

And it's all I can do 
To talk about the weather
To keep myself together 
When I'm fallin' apart
And it's all I can do 
To smile and say I'm fine
When I'm really losin' my mind
It's all I can do (all I can do)
It's all I can do
To keep this heart from 
Just breaking i-in two


----------



## Agee

*Isely Brothers... funky*

Who's that lady (who's that lady)
Beautiful lady (who's that lady)
Lovely lady (who's that lady)
Real fine lady (who's that lady)
Hear me callin' out to you
'Cause it's all that I can do
Your eyes tell me to pursue
But you say look yeah, but don't touch, baby

nah, nah, nah don't touch

Who's that lady (who's that lady)
Sexy lady (who's that lady)
Beautiful lady (who's that lady)
Real fine lady (who's that lady)
I would dance upon a string
Any gift she'd wanna bring
I would give her anything
If she would just do what I say

Come 'round my way, baby
Shine my way

Who's that lady (who's that lady)
Beautiful lady (who's that lady)
Lovely lady (who's that lady)
Real fine lady (who's that lady)
I would love to take her home
But her heart is made of stone
I would keep on keepin' on
If I don't she'll do me wrong

Do me wrong, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*...Stephen Bishop...*

Time
I've been passing time watching trains go by
All of my life
Lying on the sand, watching seabirds fly
Wishing there would be
Someone waiting home for me
Something's telling me it might be you
It's telling me it might be you
All of my life

Looking back as lovers go walking past
All of my life
Wondering how they met and what makes it last
If I found the place
Would I recognise the face
Something's telling me it might be you
Yeah it's telling me it might be you 

<SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT>So many quiet walks to take
So many dreams to wake
And we've so much love to make
Oh, I think we've gonna need some time
Maybe all we need is time

And it's telling me it might be you
All of my life

I've been saving love songs and lullabies
And there're so much more
No one's ever heard before
Something's telling me it might be you
Yeah, it's telling me it must be you
And I'm feeling it'll just be you
All of my life

May be it's you (it's you)
May be it's you (it's you)
I've been waiting for all of my life​


----------



## Agee

*more IB*

Yeah well-well-well-yeah-hey
Yeah hey-hey ooo!

Driftin' on a memory
Ain't no place I'd rather be
Then with you yeah
Loving you well-well-well
Day will make a way for night
I'll we'll need is candle lights
And a song yeah
Soft and long
Well-ooo!

Glad to be here alone
With a lover unlike no other
Sad to see-he a new horizon
Slowly comin' into view yeah

I wanna be living for the love of you
Ah yes I am
All that I'm giving is for the love of you
Alright now yes

Ooo! lovely as a ray of sun
That touches me when the mornin' comes
Feels good to me yeah
My love and me well

Smoother than a gentle breeze
Flowin' through my mind with ease
Soft as can be well
When you're lovin' me
When you're lovin' me
Ooo!

Love to be right in the waves
Of your love enchanted with
A touch and
It seems to me
We could sail together
In and out of mystery

Well I wanna be living
For the love of you
Alright now
All that I'm giving
Is for the love of you
You got me girl
I wanna be living
For the love of you
Alright now
All that I'm giving-giving
Is for the love of you
Oh yes I am

Paradise I have within
Can't feel insecure again
You're the key
Well and this I see
Oh I see
Now and then I lose my way
Using words that try to say
What I feel yeah
Love is real
Oh love is real ooo!
I might as well sign my name
On a card which could say it better
Time will tell cause it seems
That I done just about all that I can do
I know that I'm livin'
For the love of you
Oh yes


----------



## jazz lady

*one more from Stephen Bishop...*

Down in Jamaica
They got lots of pretty women
Steal your money
Then they break your heart
Lonesome sue, she's in love with ol' Sam
Take him from the fire into the frying pan

On and on
She just keeps on trying
And she smiles when she feels like crying
On and on, On and on, On and on

Poor ol'Jimmy
Sits alone in the moonlight
Saw his woman kiss another man
So he takes a ladder
Steals the stars from the sky
Puts on Sinatra and starts to cry 

On and on
He just keeps on trying
And he smiles when he feels like crying
On and on, On and on, On and on

When the first time is the last time
It can make you feel so bad
But if you know it, show it
Hold on tight
Don't let her say: Goodnight

Got the sun on my shoulders
And my toes in the sand
My woman's left me for the some other man
Aw, but I don't care
I'll just dream and stay tan
Toss up my heart to see where it lands

On and on
I just keep on trying
And I smile when I feel like dying
On and on... On and on... On and on...


----------



## Kizzy

All that rain outside my window, it goes on and on, I know
It's gettin' better every day
Soon the sun will shine outside my window, when it's gonna come
No I really, I couldn't say
No no no no no no, it's gettin' better every day - thank you

Can you hear it? Oh, it's gettin' better now, every day, yeah yeah yeah yeah

I'm a hard workin' man, doin' all that I can, tryin' to make ends meet
Just a-makin' my way through the jungle today, it's gettin' the best of me

But it's only gettin' better, and a change is gonna come my way
Yes it's only gettin' better, better every day, aha yeah

I've been changin' the scene, if you know what I mean
Good things are comin' my way
And now I'm livin' my life, and I try doin' it right
Sun shinin' every day

Well it's only gettin' better, and a change is gonna come my way
Yes it's only gettin' better, better every day

[Solo]

Now it's only gettin' better, and a change is gonna come my way
Yes it's only so much better, oh, gettin' better every day, yeah
I can feel it, feel it gettin' better, whoa, day and night
I feel it, feel it gettin' better every day
Gettin' better, it's gettin' better, it's gettin' better


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Who's that lady (who's that lady)
> Beautiful lady (who's that lady)
> Lovely lady (who's that lady)
> Real fine lady (who's that lady)
> Hear me callin' out to you
> 'Cause it's all that I can do
> Your eyes tell me to pursue
> But you say look yeah, but don't touch, baby


----------



## Agee

*Jazz & Kizz*

What are you ladies still doing up?

I have an excuse, I'm sitting alone in a Hotel room in NJ.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> What are you ladies still doing up?
> 
> I have an excuse, I'm sitting alone in a Hotel room in NJ.


I am unfortunately a night owl.  I know I've got a meeting at 8 and need to get to sleep, but here I still am.  

I'm also downloading some software and the daggone thing is taking forever.  

What are you doing in NJ?


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I am unfortunately a night owl. I know I've got a meeting at 8 and need to get to sleep, but here I still am.
> 
> I'm also downloading some software and the daggone thing is taking forever.
> 
> What are you doing in NJ?


Took a wrong turn off the Beltway


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Took a wrong turn off the Beltway


  That has been known to happen.

Okay, be that way.  Don't tell me.


----------



## Kizzy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> What are you ladies still doing up?
> 
> I have an excuse, I'm sitting alone in a Hotel room in NJ.




 That is awful.  I was reading a book and took a break.  I'm a night owl myself.  I swore when I got home I was going to be in bed at 9:30 too.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That has been known to happen.
> 
> Okay, be that way. Don't tell me.


Last minute business trip. 

:anytimeanywhere:


----------



## Agee

Kizzy said:
			
		

> That is awful. I was reading a book and took a break. I'm a night owl myself. I swore when I got home I was going to be in bed at 9:30 too.


Love them night owls!

Actually, it's not awful. I've got something really special coming up from room service


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :anytimeanywhere:


  I deserved that.


----------



## Kizzy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love them night owls!
> 
> Actually, it's not awful. I've got something really special coming up from room service




 I'm not asking.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I've got something really special coming up from room service


  Now I am intrigued.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Now I am intrigued.


This hotel is great, not only do they have free high speed internet connections.

They have some great Balloons


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> This hotel is great, not only do they have free high speed internet connections.
> 
> They have some great Balloons


Okay, NOW I'm sorry I asked.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Okay, NOW I'm sorry I asked.


just having some fun! 

Time for some time between the sheets.

Say goodnight Gracie....

Goodnight Gracie!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> just having some fun!
> 
> Time for some time between the sheets.
> 
> Say goodnight Gracie....
> 
> Goodnight Gracie!


Goodnight George.  

I've got to hit the sack too and try to get at least 6 hours of sleep.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## Railroad

*We Are Devo*

WHIP IT! - Devo

Crack that whip 
Give the past the slip 
Step on a crack 
Break your momma's back 

When a problem comes along 
You must whip it 
Before the cream sits out too long 
You must whip it 
When something's going wrong 
You must whip it 

now whip it 
into shape 
shape it up 
get straight 
go forward 
move ahead 
try to detect it 
it's not too late 
to whip it 
whip it good 

When a good time turns around 
You must whip it 
You will never live it down 
Unless you whip it 
No one gets their way 
Until they whip it 

I say whip it 
Whip it good


----------



## otter

"Willin" done by numerous folks/groups

I been warped by the rain, driven by the snow
I'm drunk and dirty, don't you know
But I'm still willin'

Out on the road late last night
I'd see my pretty Alice in every headlight
Alice, Dallas Alice

And I've been from Tucson to Tucumcari
Tehachapi to Tonopah
Driven every kind of rig that's ever been made
Driven the backroads so I wouldn't get weighed
And if you give me weed, whites and wine
And you show me a sign
And I'll be willin' to be movin'

And I've been kicked by the wind, robbed by the sleet
Had my head stove in but I'm still on my feet
And I'm still willin'

And I smuggled some smokes and folks from Mexico
Baked by the sun every time I go to Mexico
Ah but I'm still...

And I've been from Tucson to Tucumcari
Tehachapi to Tonopah
Driven every kind of rig that's ever been made
Driven the backroads so I wouldn't get weighed
And if you give me weed, whites and wine
And you show me a sign
And I'll be willin' to be movin'


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I've got to hit the sack too and try to get at least 6 hours of sleep.


So much for that.  In honor of the 3 hours I _did_ get...

<SMALL>I couldn't sleep at all last night
Just a thinkin' bout you
Baby things weren't right
Well I was tossin' and turnin'
Turnin' and tossin'
Tossin' and turnin' all night

I kicked the blankets on the floor
Turned my pillow upside down
I never did before
Now I was tossin' and turnin'
Turnin' and tossin'
Tossin' and turnin' all night

Jumped out of bed
Turned on the light
I pulled down the shade
Went to the kitchen for a bite
Pulled down the shade
Turned off the light
Jumped back into bed
It was the middle of the night

The clock downstairs was striking four
Couldn't get you off my mind
I met the milkman at the door
And I was tossin' and turnin'
Turnin' and tossin'
Tossin' and turnin' all night

Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
I was tossin' and turnin''
Turnin' and tossin'
Tossin' and turnin'
Turnin' and tossin'
Tossin' and turnin' all night</SMALL>


----------



## otter

Ot ta - Pete Diddy


Don’t be bustin Ot’s timely interjection
His humor hit fast like a rapid brain infection
You coo at his pic’s and his post deletin’ ways
His file of crazy pics goes on for dayz and dayz

Ot ta………Ot ta

Ot’s a wise ole brotha, aged like a fine chedda
Keep him in Miller Lite and he’ll do ya one betta
He’s one sick ass ryhmer and post-man extrodinare
He is a rappin aquatic mammal get yo damn hands in the air

Ot ta……..Ot ta

Now don’t go thinking he’s just a swimming rat
I am here to tella the brotha is some kinda phat
He’s cool and he slick, and he drinks his Lite from the bottle
When he cruises is Bling stang his foot stay on the throttle

Ot ta………Ot ta

Ot’s so cool he’s got ice wata in his veins
John Wayne got off da horse and handed Ot the reins
Ot’s got jack and he keeps it kinda loose
Dat’s how he afford keeping Catt in the Goose

Ot ta………Ot ta

If you go to Jethros for a cake or a rib
Just be aware you hangin in The Ot ta’s crib
If you get bold and cold just don’t be a fool
Keep yo big ass off The Ot ta’s favorite bar stool

Ot ta………Ot ta


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> Ot ta - Pete Diddy


   I'm still chuckling at it.  *whew*

Now you have a smilie AND a theme song.


----------



## otter

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Now you have a smilie AND a theme song.



 (Don't tell Nomo and Jet)


----------



## chaotic

Hey Kwillia,

VH1 - RIGHT NOW


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Hey Kwillia,
> 
> VH1 - RIGHT NOW


Oh Crud... saw this too late... what did I miss...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh Crud... saw this too late... what did I miss...



Old clip of Born To Run, and newer Tunnel Of Love (I think). I found it a couple of minutes into the show.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Old clip of Born To Run, and newer Tunnel Of Love (I think). I found it a couple of minutes into the show.


Dangit... There's gonna be a lot of Bruce on these days... with the new album release and all...


----------



## jazz lady

*slowing it down...*

When I fall in love 
It will be forever 
Or I'll never fall in love 

In a restless world 
Like this is 
Love is ended before it's begun 
And too many 
Moonlight kisses 
Seem to cool in the warmth of the sun 

When I give my heart 
I give it completely 
Or I'll never give my heart 

And the moment I can feel that you feel that way too 
Is when I fall in love with you


----------



## Kizzy

Between the perfect world and the bottom line
      Keeping love alive in these troubled times
      It's a miracle in itself
      And we know too well what that's about
      Still we made it through, only God knows how
      We must've had a little help
       (Must've been)
       CHORUS
      Wild Angels, Wild Angels
      Watching over you and me
      Wild Angels, Wild Angels
      Baby what else could it be
      Well it must've been hard, it must've been tough
      Keeping up with crazy fools like us
     'Cause it's so easy to fall apart
      And we still break each other's heart sometimes
      Spend some nights on the jagged side
      Somehow we wake up in each other's arms
      (Must've been)
       (REPEAT CHORUS)
        BRIDGE
      There are some nights
      I watch you while you dream
      I swear I hear the sound of beating wings


----------



## chaotic

*Elvis (Costello)*

Oh I used to be disgusted
And now I try to be amused.
But since their wings have got rusted,
You know, the angels wanna wear my red shoes.
But when they told me 'bout their side of the bargain,
That's when I knew that I could not refuse.
And I won't get any older, now the angels wanna wear my red shoes.

Oh-oh.

I was watching while you're dancing away.
Our love got fractured in the echo and sway.
How come everybody wants to be your friend?
You know that it still hurts me just to say it.

Oh, I know that she's disgusted. (Oh why's that)
'Cause she's feeling so abused. (Oh that's too bad)
She gets tired of the lust, (Oh I'm so sad)
But it's so hard to refuse.
Can you say that I'm too old,
When the angels have stolen my red shoes?

Oh, I said "I'm so happy, I could die."
She said "Drop dead", then left with another guy.
That's what you get if you go chasing after vengeance.
Ever since you got me punctured this has been my sentence.

Oh I used to be disgusted
And now I try to be amused.
But since their wings have got rusted,
You know, the angels wanna wear my red shoes.
But when they told me 'bout their side of the bargain,
That's when I knew that I could not refuse.
And I won't get any older, now the angels wanna wear my red shoes.
Oh I won't get any older, now the angels wanna wear my red shoes.

Red shoes, the angels wanna wear my red shoes.


----------



## jazz lady

Don't leave me in all this pain
Don't leave me out in the rain
Come back and bring back my smile
Come and take these tears away
I need your arms to hold me now
The nights are so unkind
Bring back those nights when I held you beside me

1-Un-break my heart
  Say you'll love me again
  Un-do this hurt you caused
  When you walked out the door
  And walked outta my life
  Un-cry these tears
  I cried so many nights
  Un-break my heart, my heart

Take back that sad word good-bye
Bring back the joy to my life
Don't leave me here with these tears
Come and kiss this pain away
I can't forget the day you left
Time is so unkind
And life is so cruel without you here beside me
(repeat 1)

Ohh, oh
Don't leave me in all this pain
Don't leave me out in the rain
Bring back the nights when I held you beside me
(rpt 1)

Un-break my
Un-break my heart, oh baby
Come back and say you love me
Un-break my heart
Sweet darlin'
Without you I just can't go on
Can't go on


----------



## jazz lady

I’ve been meaning to tell you
I’ve got this feelin’ that won’t subside
I look at you and I fantasize
You are mine tonight
Now I’ve got you in my sights

With these hungry eyes
One look at you and I can’t disguise
I’ve got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and i

I want to hold you so hear me out
I want to show you what love’s all about
Darlin’ tonight
Now I’ve got you in my sights

With these hungry eyes
One look at you and I can’t disguise
I’ve got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you
And I’ve got hungry eyes
Now I’ve got you in my sights
With these hungry eyes
Now did I take you by surprise

I need you to see
This love was meant to be

I’ve got hungry eyes
One look at you and I can’t disguise
I’ve got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you
And I’ve got hungry eyes
Now I’ve got you in my sights
With those hungry eyes
Did I take you by surprise

With my hungry eyes


----------



## BuddyLee

*Lighthouse Family   ~oldie but goodie~*

Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
It`s not warm when she`s away 
Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
And she`s always gone too long 
Anytime she goes away 

I wonder this time where she`s gone 
I wonder if she`s gone to stay 
Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
And this house just ain`t a home 
Anytime she goes away 

Oh yeah 

I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know it 
Every single day 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 

Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
Only darkness everyday yeah 
Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
And this house just ain`t a home 
Every time she goes away 

Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
And she`s always gone too long 
Every time she goes away 

I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
Every single time she goes away 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
Miss her every single day 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I know 
I can`t leave that thing alone 
There ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 

Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
And she`s always gone too long 
Every time she goes away (goes away) 
Oh yeah 
Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
And this house just ain`t a home 
Every time she goes away (goes away 
Oh yeah 
Ain`t no sunshine when she`s gone 
And she`s always gone too long 
Every time she goes away


----------



## morganj614

*I looked out this morning and the sun was gone
Turned on some music to start my day
I lost myself in a familiar song
I closed my eyes and I slipped away

It’s more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
’till I see marianne walk away
I see my marianne walkin’ away

So many people have come and gone
Their faces fade as the years go by
Yet I still recall as I wander on
As clear as the sun in the summer sky

It’s more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
’till I see marianne walk away
I see my marianne walkin’ away

When I’m tired and thinking cold
I hide in my music, forget the day
And dream of a girl I used to know
I closed my eyes and she slipped away
She slipped awa y. she slipped away.

It’s more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
’till I see marianne walk away
I see my marianne walkin’ away*


----------



## RoseRed

Nothing Compares to You
~ Sinead O'Connor

It's been seven hours and fifteen days 
Since you took your love away 
I go out every night and sleep all day 
Since you took your love away 
Since you been gone I can do whatever I want 
I can see whomever I choose 
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant 
But nothing ... 
I said nothing can take away these blues, 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you 

It's been so lonely without you here 
Like a bird without a song 
Nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling 
Tell me baby where did I go wrong? 
I could put my arms around every boy I see 
But they'd only remind me of you 
went to the doctor guess what he told me 
Guess what he told me? 
He said, girl, you better have fun 
No matter what you do 
But he's a fool ... 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you ... 

All the flowers that you planted, mama
In the back yard 
All died when you went away 
I know that living with you baby was sometimes hard 
But I'm willing to give it another try 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jazz lady said:
			
		

> With these hungry eyes
> One look at you and I can’t disguise
> I’ve got hungry eyes
> I feel the magic between you and i


Patrick Swayze/Dirty Dancing


----------



## jazz lady

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Patrick Swayze/Dirty Dancing


Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh....  :damppanties:


----------



## jazz lady

*Heard this first thing this morning...love the song...*

The wind blew some luck in my direction
I caught it in my hands today
I finally made a tricky frech connection
you winked and gave me your o.k.
I'll take you on a trip beside the ocean
and drop the top at Chesapeake Bay
ain't nothing like the sky to dose a potion
the moon'll send you on your way
Moonlight feels right, moonlight feels right. 


We'll lay back and observe the constellations
and watch the moon smiling bright
I'll play the radio on southern stations
'cause southern belles are hell at night
you say you came to Baltimore from Ole Miss
a class of '74 gold ring
the eastern moon looks ready for a wet kiss
to make the tide rise again
Moonlight feels right, moonlight feels right. We'll see the sun come up on sunday morning
and watch it fade the moon away
I guess you know I'm giving you a warning
'cause me and moon are itching to play
I'll take you on a trip beside the ocean
and drop the top at Chesapeake Bay
ain't nothing like the sky to dose a potion
the moon'll send you on your way
Moonlight feels right, moonlight feels right.


----------



## RoseRed

Sting - Fields Of Gold lyrics
You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we walk in the fields of gold

So she took her love
For to gaze awhile
Upon the fields of barley
In his arms she fell as her hair came down
Among the fields of gold

Will you stay with me, will you be my love
Among the fields of barley
We'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we lie in the fields of gold

See the west wind move like a lover so
Upon the fields of barley
Feel her body rise when you kiss her mouth
Among the fields of gold
I never made promises lightly
And there have been some that I've broken
But I swear in the days still left
We'll walk in the fields of gold
We'll walk in the fields of gold

Many years have passed since those summer days
Among the fields of barley
See the children run as the sun goes down
Among the fields of gold
You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You can tell the sun in his jealous sky
When we walked in the fields of gold
When we walked in the fields of gold
When we walked in the fields of gold


----------



## RoseRed

Children are innocent
A teenager's ####ed up in the head
Adults are even more ####ed up
And elderlies are like children
Will there be another race
To come along and take over for us?
Maybe martians could do
Better than we've done
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
My friend says we're like the dinosaurs
Only we are doing ourselves in
Much faster than they
Ever did
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We will make great pets
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We will make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!
We'll make great pets!


----------



## RoseRed

Come my lady, come come my lady. 
You're my butterfly, sugar baby. 
Come my lady, you're my pretty baby. 
I'll make your legs shake, you make me go crazy. 
(X2) 

Such a sexy,sexy pretty little thing 
Fierce nipple pierce you got me sprung with your tongue ring 
and I ain't gonna lie cause your loving gets me high 
So to keep you by my side there's nothing that I won't try 
Butterflies in her eyes and looks to kill 
Time is passing 
I'm asking could this be real 
Cause I can't sleep I can't hold still 
The only thing I really know is she got sex appeal 
I can feel too much is never enough 
You're always there to lift me up 
When these times get rough I was lost Now I'm found 
Ever since you've been around 
You're the women that I want 
So yo, I'm putting it down. 

CHORUS 

I don't deserve you unless 
it's some kind of hidden message to show me life is precious 
Then I guess it's true 
To tell truth, I really never knew 
Till I met you I was lost and confused 
Twisted and used up 
Knew a better life existed but thought that I missed it 
My lifestyle's wild I was living like a wild child 
Trapped on a short leash paroled the police files 
And yo. What' s happening now? 
I see the sun breaking shining through dark clouds 
and a vision of you standing out in a crowd. 

CHORUS 

Hey sugar momma, come and dance with me 
The smartest thing you ever did was take a chance with me 
So, what ever tickles your fancy 
Girl it's you like Sid and Nancy 
So sexy....almost evil 
Talkin' about butterflies in my head 
I used to think happy endings were only in the books I read 
but you made me feel alive when I was almost dead 
You filled that empty space with the love 
I used to chase and as far as I can see 
it don't get better than this 
So butterfly, here is a song and 
it's sealed with a kiss and a thank you miss. 

CHORUS


----------



## jazz lady

*u2...*

My love is cruel as the night
She steals the sun, and shuts out the light
All of my colors, they turn to blue
Win or lose

She does it slow dancing
Slow dancing
She does it slow...dancing
All night long

Scarlet eyes and a see-through heart
She saw me coming right from the start
She picked me up, but had me down on my knees
Just a' beggin' her, beggin' her please

Take me slow dancing
Slow dancing
She took me slow...dancing
All night long

And I don't know a man
Search for himself in his lover's eyes
No I don't know why a man
Sees the truth but needs the lies

My love is restless as the wind
She moves like a shadow across my skin
She left with my conscience, I don't want it back
It just gets in the way

If you wanna go slow dancing
Slow dancing
She took me slow...dancing
All night long

Slow...dancing
Slow...dancing
Slow...​


----------



## jazz lady

*lrb...*

I can feel it floating away
Inch by inch, day by day
Love boat set itself free
Castaway, slipping out to sea

I can feel it coming adrift
Even a blind man could see the rift
From an ocean liner to a Chinese Junk
There ain't been a ship that can't be sunk

I used to dream it could last forever
But pipedreams never come true
I'd be foolin' myself if I never
Thought something like this
Couldn't happen to you

I said baby you've got a man on your mind
You got a weight on your shoulders
How you ever gonna find the words to say goodbye 

You don't know just what you got till it's gone
I guess you heard that a lot but it's true
It's not just a game
You can't change your life
By changing your name

It's not something you can hide away
Sooner or later it starts to show
It's written on your face
You've been betrayed
Do you really believe that I don't know

I said baby you've got a man on your mind
You got a weight on your shoulders
How you ever gonna find the words to say goodbye
It's already fallen
So it's no use to fight
And if he starts callin'
Let him know you're with me
For the rest of the night

Ooh I said baby you've got a man on your mind
You got a weight on your shoulders
How you ever gonna find the words to say goodbye

Baby you've got a man on your mind
You got a weight on your shoulders
How you ever gonna find the words to say goodbye


----------



## jazz lady

*more lrb...one for air...*

If there's one thing in my life that's missing
It's the time that I spend alone
Sailing on the cool and bright clear water
Lots of those friendly people
And they're showing me ways to go
And I never want to lose their inspiration
It's time for a cool change
I know that it's time for a cool change
Now that my life is so prearranged
I know that it's time for a cool change

Well I was born in the sign of water
And it's there that I feel my best
The albatross and the whales they are my brothers
It's kind of a special feeling
When you're out on the sea alone
Staring at the full moon, like a lover
Time for a cool change
I know that it's time for a cool change
Now that my life is so prearranged
I know that it's time for a cool change

I've never been romantic
And sometimes I don't care
I know it may sound selfish
But let me breathe the air
Let me breathe the air...

If there's one thing in my life that's missing
It's the time that I spend alone
Sailing on the cool and bright clear water
It's kind of a special feeling
When you're out on the sea alone
Staring at the full moon, like a lover

Time for a cool change
I know that it's time for a cool change
Now that my life is so prearranged
I know that it's time for a cool change

Now it's time it's time it's time it's time
For a cool change
MMM MMM I know it's time for a cool change
Well, now that my life is so prearranged
I know I know I know I know
That it's time for a cool change
Yes it is, yes it is yes it is
Time for a cool change...

FADE


----------



## jazz lady

*last one from lrb...for me, kiz, and air...*

There is a bar right across the street
He's got a need he just can't beat
Out on the floor he shuffles his feet away
He'll get the girl 'cause he looks so fine
He's gonna win her every time
He knows he will, he's dressed to kill, he's a night owl 

(Move on, there's a howl of a night owl calling)
(To belong, she's crying in the night)
(Be strong, find the heart of a night owl falling)
Stay up till dawn, (until the night is gone)
What will become of the restless kind
Where do they go when they've done their time
Wearing their hearts out on the line for all to see
Must be the gypsy in their soul
They have a need to rock and roll
They always will, they're out there still they're the night owls

There is a bar right across the street
He's got a need he just can't beat
Out on the floor he shuffles his feet away
He'll get the girl 'cause he looks so fine
He's gonna win her every time
He knows he will, he's dressed to kill, he's a night owl


----------



## morganj614

*If my words did glow with the gold of sunshine
And my tunes were played on the harp unstrung,
Would you hear my voice come thru the music,
Would you hold it near as it were your own?  

It’s a hand-me-down, the thoughts are broken,
Perhaps they’re better left unsung.
I don’t know, don’t really care
Let there be songs to fill the air.

Ripple in still water,
When there is no pebble tossed,
Nor wind to blow.

Reach out your hand if your cup be empty,
If your cup is full may it be again,
Let it be known there is a fountain,
That was not made by the hands of men.

There is a road, no simple highway,
Between the dawn and the dark of night,
And if you go no one may follow,
That path is for your steps alone.

Ripple in still water,
When there is no pebble tossed,
Nor wind to blow.

But if you fall you fall alone,
If you should stand then who’s to guide you? 
If I knew the way I would take you home.

La dee da da da, la da da da da, da da da, da da, da da da da da
La da da da, la da da, da da, la da da da, la da, da da.*


----------



## chaotic

Called to see if your back 
Was still aligned and your sheets
Were growing grass all on the corners of your bed

But you've got too much to wear on your sleeves
It has too much to do with me
And secretly I want to bury in the yard
The grey remains of a friendship scarred

You told us of your new life there 
You got someone comin' around
Gluing tinsel to your crown 
He's got you talking pretty loud 
You berate remember your ailing heart and your criminal eyes 
You say you're still in love
If it's true what can be done
It's hard to leave all those moments behind

You tested your metal of doe's skin and petals
While kissing the lipless
Who bleed all the sweetness away


----------



## chaotic

She's got something that moves my soul
And she knows I'd love to love her
But she lets me down every time, can't make her mind
She's no one's lover
Tonight with me she'll be so inviting
I want her all for myself, aw

Temptation eyes, looking through my mind, my soul
Temptation eyes, you've got to love me, got to love me tonight
Got to love me baby yeah, mm

Oh wild-eyed innocence is just a game
But just the same my head is spinning
She's got a way to keep me on her side, it's just a ride
It's never ending
Tonight with me she'll be so exciting
I want her all for myself, oh

Temptation eyes, looking through my mind, my soul
Temptation eyes, you've got to love me, got to love me tonight
Can you feel it now.

Tonight with me she'll be so exciting, I want her all for myself, oh
Temptation eyes, looking through my mind, my soul
Temptation eyes, you've got to love me, got to love me tonight
Temptation eyes, looking through my mind, my soul
Temptation eyes, come on and love me, love me tonight.


----------



## otter

*THE UNDER ASSISTANT WEST COAST PROMOTION MAN * 

Well I'm waiting at the bus stop in downtown L.A.
Well I'm waiting at the bus stop in downtown L.A.
But I'd much rather be on a boardwalk on Broadway

Well I'm sitting here thinkin' just how sharp I am
Well I'm sitting here thinkin' just how sharp I am
I'm an under assistant west coast promo man

Well I promo groups when they come into town
Well I promo groups when they come into town
Well they laugh at my toupee, they're sure to put me down

Well I'm sitting here thinking just how sharp I am
Yeah I'm sitting here thinking just how sharp I am
I'm a necessary talent behind every rock and roll band

Yeah, I'm sharp
I'm really, really sharp
I sure do earn my pay
Sitting on the beach every day, yeah
I'm real real sharp, yes I am
I got a Corvette and a seersucker suit
Yes I have

Here comes the bus, uh oh
I thought I had a dime
Where's my dime
I know I have a dime somewhere
I'm pretty sure........

[Extra lyrics which were removed]

....I have two clerks
I break my ass every day
Here comes the bus
I know I have a dime somewhere
I'm so sharp
You won't believe how sharp I am
Don't laugh at me


----------



## otter

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul and faith

And I was 'round when Jesus Christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

I stuck around at St. Petersburg
When I saw it was a-time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain

I rode a tank
Held a general's rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, ah yeah

(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens (whoo whoo)
Fought for ten decades (whoo whoo)
For the gods they made (whoo whoo)

I shouted out, (whoo whoo)
"Who killed the Kennedys?" (whoo whoo)
When after all (whoo whoo)
It was you and me (whoo whoo)

Let me please introduce myself (whoo whoo)
I'm a man of wealth and taste (whoo whoo)
And I laid traps for troubadours (whoo whoo)
Who get killed before they reached Bombay (whoo whoo, whoo whoo)

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) oh yeah (whoo whoo)
But what's puzzling you (whoo whoo)
Is the nature of my game(whoo whoo), oh yeah, get down, baby (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo) ..........

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) oh yeah (whoo whoo)
But what's confusing you (whoo whoo)
Is just the nature of my game (whoo whoo) um yeah (whoo whoo)

Just as every cop is a criminal (whoo whoo)
And all the sinners saints (whoo whoo)
As heads is tails (whoo whoo)
Just call me Lucifer (whoo whoo)
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint (whoo whoo)

So if you meet me (whoo whoo)
Have some courtesy (whoo whoo)
Have some sympathy, (whoo whoo) and some taste (whoo whoo)
Use all your well-learned politesse (whoo whoo)
Or I'll lay your(whoo whoo) soul to waste,(whoo whoo), um yeah (whoo whoo)

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) um yeah (whoo, whoo)
But what's puzzling you (whoo whoo)
Is the nature of my game, (whoo whoo) um mean it, (whoo whoo) get down
(whoo whoo) (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo) (whoo whoo)

Woo, who (whoo whoo)
Oh yeah, get on down (whoo whoo)
Oh yeah (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)........

Oh yeah! (whoo, whoo)
Tell me baby,(whoo whoo) what's my name(whoo whoo)
Tell me honey,(whoo whoo) can ya guess my name (whoo whoo)
Tell me baby, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)
I tell you one time, (whoo whoo) you're to blame (whoo whoo)

Woo Who (whoo whoo)
Woo Who (whoo whoo)
Woo (whoo whoo) alright (whoo whoo)

Oh, who who, oh, who who, (whoo whoo) oh, who who
Oh Yeah (whoo whoo)
Woo, who who (whoo whoo) Woo, who who (whoo whoo)
Ah yeah, a-what's my name (whoo whoo)

Tell me, baby, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)
Tell me, sweetie, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)

Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Oh, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Ah, yeah!
Whoo whoo
Woo Who Who
Whoo whoo


----------



## otter

I was driving home early Sunday morning through Bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said, "You know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
And I thought by the time I got there she'd be off
She'd be off with the nearest truck driver she could find
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck
And you can't harmonize
Find a girl with far away
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
Ten dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio
And all my dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## mAlice

Hey nonny ding dong, alang alang alang
Boom ba-doh, ba-doo ba-doodle-ay

Oh, life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If I could take you up in paradise up above (sh-boom)
If you would tell me I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream sweetheart
(Hello hello again, sh-boom and hopin' we'll meet again)

Oh, life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If only all my precious plans would come true (sh-boom)
If you would let me spend my whole life lovin' you
Life could be a dream sweetheart

Now every time I look at you
Something is on my mind (dat-dat-dat-dat-dat-duh)
If you do what I want you to
Baby, we'd be so fine

Oh, life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If I could take you up in paradise up above (sh-boom)
If you would tell me I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream sweetheart

Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da
Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da
Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da, sh-boom

Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da
Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da
Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da, sh-boom

Every time I look at you
Somethin' is on my mind 
If you do what I want you to
Baby, we'd be so fine

Life could be a dream 
If I could take you up in paradise up above 
If you would tell me I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream sweetheart

(Hello hello again, sh-boom and hopin' we'll meet again) boom sh-boom
Hey nonny ding dong, alang alang alang (sh-boom)
Ba-doh, ba-doo ba-doodle-ay
Life could be a dream
Life could be a dream, sweetheart

Life could be a dream
If only all my precious plans would come true
If you would let me spend my whole life loving you
Life could be a dream sweetheart

(dee-oody-ooh, sh-boom, sh-boom)
(dee-oody-ooh, sh-boom, sh-boom)
(dee-oody-ooh, sh-boom, sh-boom)
Sweetheart!!


----------



## chaotic

otter said:
			
		

> I was driving home early Sunday morning through Bakersfield



That's kinda familiar....


----------



## otter

She's not a girl who misses much
Do do do do do do- oh yea!
She's well acquainted with the touch of the velvet hand
Like a lizard on a window pane

The man in the crowd with the multicoloured mirrors
On his hobnail boots
Lying with his eyes while his hands are busy
Working overtime
A soap impression of his wife which he ate
And donated to the National Trust

I need a fix 'cause I'm going down
Down to the bits that I left uptown
I need a fix cause I'm going down
Mother Superior jump the gun
Mother Superior jump the gun
Mother Superior jump the gun
Mother Superior jump the gun

Happiness is a warm gun
Happiness is a warm gun, momma
When I hold you in my arms
And I feel my finger on your trigger
I know nobody can do me no harm
Because happiness is a warm gun, momma
Happiness is a warm gun
-Yes it is.
Happiness is a warm, yes it is...
Gun!
Well don't ya know that happiness is a warm gun, momma?


----------



## kwillia

I met a gin soked bar room queen in memphis
She tried to take me upstairs for a ride
She had to heave me right across her sholders
cause I just can't seem to drink her off my mind

Shes a Hooooonky tonk woman
gimmie gimmie gimmie that honky tonk love

I layed her some folks say in New York city
I had to put up some kind of a fight
The lady then she covered me with roses
She blew my nose and then she blew my mind

Shes a Hooooonky tonk woman
gimmie gimmie gimmie that honky tonk love


----------



## otter

He was a famous trumpet man from out chicago way.
He had a boogie style that no one else could play.
He was the top man at his craft,
But then his number came up and he was gone with the draft.
He’s in the army now. he’s blowin’ reveille.
He’s the boogie woogie bugle boy of company b.

They made him blow a bugle for his uncle sam.
It really brought him down because he could not jam.
The captain seemed to understand,
Because the next day the cap’ went out and drafted the band.
And now the company jumps when he plays reveille.
He’s the boogie woogie bugle boy of company b.

A root, a toot, a toodlie-a-da-toot.
He blows it eight to the bar in boogie rhythm.
He can’t blow a note unless a bass and guitar
Is playin’ with him.
And the company jumps when he plays reveille.
He’s the boogie woogie bugle boy of company b.

He was some boogie woogie bugle boy of company b.
And when he played his boogie woogie bugle
He was busy as a busy bee.
And when he played he made the company jump eight to the bar.
He’s the boogie woogie bugle boy of company b.

Andata toodliata-toodliata toot toot
He blows it eight to the bar.
He can’t blow a note if a bass and guitar
Isn’t with him.
And the company jumps when he plays reveille.
He’s the boogie woogie bugle boy of company b.

He puts the boys to sleep with boogie every night,
And wakes ’em up the same way in the early bright.
They clap their hands and stamp their feet,
’cause they know how it goes when someone gives him a beat.
Woah, woah, he wakes ’em up when he plays reveille.
The boogie woogie bugle boy of company b.

A root, a toot, a toodli-a-da to toot toot toot
He’s blowin’ eight to the bar.
Yeah, he can’t blow a note if a bass and guitar
Isn’t, woah, with him.
And the company jumps when he plays reveille.
He’s the boogie woogie bugle boy of company b


----------



## otter

It was twenty years ago today,
Sgt. Pepper taught the band to play
They've been going in and out of style
But they're guaranteed to raise a smile.
So may I introduce to you
The act you've known for all these years,
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.
We're Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band,
We hope you will enjoy the show,
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band,
Sit back and let the evening go.
Sgt. Pepper's lonely, Sgt. Pepper's lonely,
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.
It's wonderful to be here,
It's certainly a thrill.
You're such a lovely audience,
We'd like to take you home with us,
We'd love to take you home.
I don't really want to stop the show,
But I thought that you might like to know,
That the singer's going to sing a song,
And he wants you all to sing along.
So let me introduce to you
The one and only Billy Shears
And Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.


----------



## mAlice

otter said:
			
		

> He was a famous trumpet man from out chicago way.




Ooh, that's a good one.


----------



## otter

There's another world inside of me
That you may never see
There're secrets in this life
That I can't hide
Somewhere in this darkness
There's a light that I can't find
Maybe it's too far away...
Maybe I'm just blind...

Maybe I'm just blind...

So hold me when I'm here
Right me when I'm wrong
Hold me when I'm scared
And love me when I'm gone
Everything I am
And everything in me
Wants to be the one
You wanted me to be
I'll never let you down
Even if I could
I'd give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I'm here
Right me when I'm wrong
You can hold me when I'm scared
You won't always be there
So love me when I'm gone

Love me when I'm gone...

When your education x-ray
Can not see under my skin
I won't tell you a damn thing
That I could not tell my friends
Roaming through this darkness
I'm alive but I'm alone
Part of me is fighting this
But part of me is gone

Right me when I'm wrong
Hold me when I'm scared
And love me when I'm gone
Everything I am
And everything in me
Wants to be the one
You wanted me to be
I'll never let you down
Even if I could
I'd give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I'm here
Right me when I'm wrong
You can hold me when I'm scared
You won't always be there
So love me when I'm gone

Maybe I'm just blind...

Right me when I'm wrong
Hold me when I'm scared
And love me when I'm gone
Everything I am
And everything in me
Wants to be the one
You wanted me to be
I'll never let you down
Even if I could
I'd give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I'm here
Right me when I'm wrong
You can hold me when I'm scared
You won't always be there
So love me when I'm gone

Love me when I'm gone...

Love me when I'm gone
When I'm Gone
When I'm Gone
When I'm Gone


----------



## chaotic

Rollercoaster of Love
say what
Rollercoaster yeah (oohh oohh oohh)
Oh baby you know what I'm talking about
Rollercoaster of Love
oh yeah it's Rollercoaster time
lovin' you is really wild
Oh it?s just a love rollercoaster
step right up and get your tickets

Chorus:
Your love is like a Rollercoaster baby, baby I wanna ride yeah (awawaw)

Move it over there coz I'm a double dipper!!!!!
Upside down on the zip-zip-zipper
1,2,1,2,3 I?ve got a ticket come ride with me
Mary go down on the merry-go-round
All is fair 'n' a big fair ground
Love go slow. love go fast
Licorice whip gonna whip your azz.

Rollercoaster
say what

I will be there for you I will be your man


----------



## kwillia

Sha lalalalalala sha lalalalalala
Sha lalalalalala sha lalalala

It's not the way you smile that touched my heart ..... sha lalalala
It's not the way you kiss that tears me apart
Wo ho many many many nights go by
I sit at home alone and cry over you
What can I do, can't help myself
'Cause baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala
Baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala sha lalalala

You should hear what they say about you
Cheat cheat ..... sha lalalala
They say they say you never never never ever been true
Cheat cheat

Wo ho it doesn't matter what they say
I know I'm gonna love ya any old way
What can I do when it's true
Don't want nobody nobody 'cause baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala
Baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala

Wo ho it doesn't matter what they say
I know I'm gonna love ya any old way
What can I do when it's true
Don't want nobody nobody
'Cause baby it's you baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala
Baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala
Don't leave me alone ..... sha lalalalalala
Come on home ..... sha lalalalalala


----------



## mydoghasfleas

Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
I had a girl. Kwillia was her name.
Since she left me, I've never been the same.
'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
Where can you be?
Now that you're gone and I'm left all alone.
All by myself to wonder and groan.
'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
Darling, now that you're gone, I don't know what I'll do.
Yeah and time had all my love, for you.
Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
I had a girl. Kwillia was her name.
Since she left me, I've never been the same.
'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
Where can you be?
Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia


----------



## kwillia

:dosman:


----------



## mAlice

mydoghasfleas said:
			
		

> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> I had a girl. Kwillia was her name.
> Since she left me, I've never been the same.
> 'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
> Where can you be?
> Now that you're gone and I'm left all alone.
> All by myself to wonder and groan.
> 'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
> Darling, now that you're gone, I don't know what I'll do.
> Yeah and time had all my love, for you.
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> I had a girl. Kwillia was her name.
> Since she left me, I've never been the same.
> 'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
> Where can you be?
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia



:snort:


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> :snort:


Psssst... wait til he finds out I've been getting green juju love from 'mycathasticks'...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> Psssst... wait til he finds out I've been getting green juju love from 'mycathasticks'...


----------



## otter

They say that there's a hole in the atmosphere
The things you think will last disappear
When you were ready to say I do
Somebody lowered the boom on you
Now you need a sympathetic ear

Tell me about it
Tell me about teardrops in the dark
Tell me about it
Tell me about your broken heart
You say you need someone to hold you tight
(You) can't stand another lonely night
Well come closer and
Tell me about it

Love isn't always true it hurts sometimes
Your tears will tell on you girl, I'm not blind
I know what you're goin' through
I graduated from that school too
If you need a shoulder cry on mine

Tell me about it
Tell me about teardrops in the dark
Tell me about it
Tell me about your broken heart
You say you need someone to hold you tight
(You) can't stand another lonely night
Well come closer and
Tell me about it

You took a lesson in playin' a fool
I graduated from that school too
If you need a shoulder cry on mine

Tell me about it
Tell me about teardrops in the dark
Tell me about it
Tell me about your broken heart
You say you need someone to hold you tight
(You) can't stand another lonely night
Well come closer and
Tell me about it


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> You say you need someone to hold you tight
> (You) can't stand another lonely night
> Well come closer and
> Tell me about it


ooooooooooh... that made me think of one I LOVE to sing along with... I bellow it out and drive the kids nuts when it comes on XM...

I can wait another day until I call you

You've only got my heart on a string and ev'rything a'flutter.

But another lonely night - and another
and another -
Might take forever. - And another
nother -
We've only got each other to blame

it's all the same to me
love.

'Cause I know what I feel to be right.
No more lonely nights
no more lonely nights

You're my guiding light
day or night. - I'm always there.

May I never miss the thrill - and another
and another -
Of being near you? - And another
nother -
And if it takes a couple of years
to turn your tears to laughter


I will do what I feel to be right.
No more lonely nights
never be another

no more lonely nights
. . .

And I won't go away until you tell me so

no I'll never go away.

es
I know what I feel to be right.
No more lonely nights
never be another

no more lonely nights
. . .
And I won't go away until you tell me so
no

I'll never go away

And I won't go away until you tell me so
no

I'll never go away

No more lonely nights
no
no.


----------



## chaotic

You hate, you scream, you swear
And still you never reach him
You curse, you try to scare
But you can never teach him
It’s a dead end street
They tie your hands and tie your feet
And the street is narrow
A nowhere lane
A nowhere train for elaine, elaine, elaine

Elaine, elaine, elaine
You know they’re gonna get you
You try to break away
But they will never let you
It’s a dead end street
They tie your hands and tie your feet
And the street is narrow
A nowhere lane
A nowhere train for elaine, elaine, elaine
You’re like a goldfish in a bowl
Elaine, elaine, elaine
They have your mind, they’ll take your soul

You come, you stay, you go
It really doesn’t matter
You’ve done it all before
By now they’ll know the pattern
It’s a dead end street
They tie your hands and tie your feet
And the street is narrow
A nowhere lane
A nowhere train for elaine, elaine, elaine
You’re like a goldfish in a bowl
Elaine, elaine, elaine
They have your mind, they’ll take your soul
Now that you’re gone, you know they’re gonna get you
Now that you’re gone, you know they’ll never let you

It’s a dead end street
They tie your hands and tie your feet
And the street is narrow
A nowhere lane
A nowhere train for elaine, elaine, elaine
You’re like a goldfish in a bowl
Elaine, elaine, elaine
They have your mind, they’ll take your soul
Now that you’re gone, you know they’re gonna get you
Now that you’re gone, you know they’ll never let you


----------



## AMP

Standin' on the corner of 6th and how to forget
Tryin' to do right by you all night, Annette.
You can go ahead and get married
And this'll be our secret thing.
I won't tell a soul except the people in the nightclub where I sing.
I don't wanna get you all worked up,
Except secretly I do.

I'd be lyin' if I said I didn't have designs on you.
I'd be lyin' if I said I didn't have designs on you.

Standin' on the corner of 6th and where do I go
The parade shut down now the rain is runnin' the show.
Where did all these people come from
And how soon can they leave?
Normally I'd be headin' to it
But I need to get some sleep
Though I do wish you'd come over but I'm warning you if you do

I'd be lyin' if I said I didn't have designs on you.
I'd be lyin' if I said I didn't have designs on you.

Standin on the corner of 6th and where do I get
Tryin' to do right by you all night, Annette.
This would only be an experiment
In things that could have been
And you can go ahead and get married
And it'll probably never happen again
I don't mean to make you excited except secretly I do.

I'd be lyin' if I said I didn't have designs on you.
I'd be lyin' if I said I didn't have designs on you.
I'd be lyin' if I said I didn't have designs on you.
I'd be lyin' if I said I didn't have designs on you


----------



## jazz lady

*a little Slowhand...*

I've got a feeling we could be serious, girl;
Right at this moment, I could promise you the world.
Before we go crazy, before we explode,
There's something 'bout me, baby, you got to know, you got to know.


I get off on 57 Chevys;
I get off on screaming guitar.
Like the way it hits me every time it hits me.
I've got a rock and roll, I've got a rock and roll heart.


Feels like we're falling into the arms of the night,
So if you're not ready, don't be holdin' me so tight.
I guess there's nothing left for me to explain;
Here's what you're gettin' and I don't want to change, I don't want to change.

I get off on 57 Chevys;
I get off on screaming guitar.
Like the way it hits me every time it hits me.
I've got a rock and roll, I've got a rock and roll heart.

I don't need to glitter, no Hollywood,
All you got to do is lay it down and you lay it down good.

I get off on 57 Chevys;
I get off on screaming guitar.
Like the way it hits me every time it hits me.
I've got a rock and roll, I've got a rock and roll heart.


:guitar: 





</PRE>


----------



## jazz lady

I've been alone with you inside my mind
And in my dreams I've kissed your lips a thousand times
I sometimes see you pass outside my door
Hello, is it me you're looking for?

I can see it in your eyes
I can see it in your smile
You're all I've ever wanted, (and) my arms are open wide
'Cause you know just what to say
And you know just what to do
And I want to tell you so much, I love you ...

I long to see the sunlight in your hair
And tell you time and time again how much I care
Sometimes I feel my heart will overflow
Hello, I've just got to let you know

'Cause I wonder where you are
And I wonder what you do
Are you somewhere feeling lonely, or is someone loving you?
Tell me how to win your heart
For I haven't got a clue
But let me start by saying, I love you ...

Hello, is it me you're looking for?
'Cause I wonder where you are
And I wonder what you do
Are you somewhere feeling lonely or is someone loving you?
Tell me how to win your heart
For I haven't got a clue
But let me start by saying ... I love you


----------



## Tonio

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere we are
In a room full of strangers,
Standing in the dark where your eyes couldn’t see me

Well, I have to follow you
Though you didn’t want me to.
But that won’t stop my lovin’ you
I can’t stay away

Blaming it all on the nights on broadway
Singin’ them love songs,
Singin’ them straight to the heart songs.
Blamin’ it all on the nights on broadway
Singin’ them sweet sounds
To that crazy, crazy town.

Now in my place
There are so many others
Standin’ in the line;
How long will they stand between us? 

Well, I have to follow you
Though you didn’t want me to.
But that won’t stop my lovin’ you
I can’t stay away

Blaming it all on the nights on broadway
Singin’ them love songs,
Singin’ them straight to the heart songs.
Blamin’ it all on the nights on broadway
Singin’ them sweet sounds
To that crazy, crazy town.

I will wait,
Even if it takes forever;
I will wait,
Even if it takes a life time.
Somehow I feel inside
You never ever left my side.
Make it like it was before
Even if it takes a life time, takes a life time.

Blaming it all on the nights on broadway
Singin’ them love songs,
Singin’ them straight to the heart songs.
Blamin’ it all on the nights on broadway
Singin’ them sweet sounds
To that crazy, crazy town.


----------



## jazz lady

*...*

Everytime I think of you, I always catch my breath
And I'm still standing here, and you're miles away
and I'm wondering why you left
And there's a storm that's raging 
through my frozen heart tonight
I hear your name in certain circles
And it always makes me smile
I spend my time thinking about you
and it's almost driving me wild
And there's a heart that's breaking
down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all (missing you)
since you've been gone away (missing you),
I ain't missing you (missing you)
No matter what I might say (missing you)

There's a message in the wire 
and I'm sending the signal tonight
You don't know how desperate I've become
and it looks like I'm losing this fight
In your world I have no meaning
though I'm trying hard to understand
and it's my heart that's breaking
down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all (missing you)
since you've been gone away (missing you),
I ain't missing you (missing you)
No matter what my friends say (missing you)

there's a message that I'm sending out
via telegraph to your soul
and if I can't breach this distance
stop this heartbreak overload

I ain't missing you at all ...ow...(missing you)
since you've been gone away (missing you),
I ain't missing you (missing you)
No matter what my friends say (missing you)
I ain't missing you
I ain't missing you.. I can't lie to myself
And there's a storm that's raging 
through my frozen heart tonight
I ain't missing you at all
I ain't missing you...missing you
I ain't missing you, oh no
I ain't missing you, I ain't missing you
I ain't missing you, I ain't missing you
I ain't missing you, I ain't missing you..
Everytime I think of you, I always catch my breath.


----------



## jazz lady

*heard at lunch today...*

:8thgradeflutesoloflashback:  

As time goes on
I realize
Just what you mean
To me

And now
Now that you’re near
Promise your love
That I’ve waited to share

And dreams
Of our moments together
Color my world 
with hope of loving you

~ long flute solo ~


----------



## kwillia

Well my soul checked out missing as I sat listening
To the hours and minutes tickin' away
Yeah just sittin' around waitin' for my life to begin
While it was all just slippin' away
I'm tired of waitin' for tomorrow to come
Or that train to come roarin' 'round the bend
I got a new suit of clothes a pretty red rose
And a woman I can call my friendThese are better days baby
Yeah there's better days shining through
These are better days baby
Better days with a girl like you
Well I took a piss at fortune's sweet kiss
It's like eatin' caviar and dirt
It's a sad funny ending to find yourself pretending
A rich man in a poor man's shirt
Now my ass was draggin' when from a passin' gypsy wagon
Your heart like a diamond shone
Tonight I'm layin' in your arms carvin' lucky charms
Out of these hard luck bones
These are better days baby
These are better days its true
These are better days
There's better days shining through
Now a life of leisure and pirate's treasure
Don't make much for tragedy
But it's a sad man my friend who's livin' in his own skin
And can't stand the company
Every fool's got a reason for feelin' sorry for himself
And turning his heart to stone
Tonight this fool's halfway to heaven and just a mile outta hell
And I feel like I'm comin' home
These are better days baby
There's better days shining through
These are better days
Better days with a girl like you
These are better days baby
These are better days its true
These are better days
Better days are shining through


----------



## kwillia

*I love iTunes!*



Sexy !
Woman
take me in your arms
rock your baby

woman
take me in your arms
rock your baby.

Thre's nothin' to it just say you wanna do it

open up your heart and let the lovin' start.

Woman
take me in your arms
rock your baby

woman
take me in your arms
rock your baby.

Yeah
hold me tight with all your might

now let your 'lovin' flow real sweet and slow.

Woman
take me in your arms
rock your baby

woman
take me in your arms
rock your baby.

Come on !

Woman
take me in your arms
rock your baby

woman
take me in your arms
rock your baby.
Take me in your arms and rock me

take me in your arms and rock me.


----------



## kwillia

*OMG! Loooong time no hear! My latest iTune download...*

Never been this blue
Never knew the meaning of a heartache
But then again, I've never lost at love before

Somewhere down the road
Maybe all these years will find some meaning
I just can't think about it now, or live 'em out anymore

Chorus
Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride
Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride

Never lasted so long
Or through so much - or through so many
I just can't believe you could throw it all away

Sometimes late at night
when there's nothing here except my old piano
I'd almost give my hands to make you see my way

Chorus
Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride;
You got me down on my knees for ya, mama
Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride


----------



## chaotic

:itunesaddict:

Zoinks! I've still got 7 credits to use up! Must...get...itunes...


----------



## chaotic

So she said what's the problem baby
What's the problem I don't know 
Well maybe I'm in love (love) 
Think about it every time
I think about it
Can't stop thinking 'bout it

How much longer will it take to cure this
Just to cure it cause I can't ignore it if it's love (love) 
Makes me wanna turn around and face me but I don't know nothing 'bout love 

Come on, come on 
Turn a little faster
Come on, come on 
The world will follow after
Come on, come on 
Cause everybody's after love

So I said I'm a snowball running 
Running down into the spring that's coming all this love 
Melting under blue skies 
Belting out sunlight 
Shimmering love 

Well baby I surrender 
To the strawberry ice cream
Never ever end of all this love
Well I didn't mean to do it 
But there's no escaping your love

These lines of lightning 
Mean we're never alone, 
Never alone, no, no 

Come on, Come on
Move a little closer 
Come on, Come on
I want to hear you whisper
Come on, Come on 
Settle down inside my love

Come on, come on 
Jump a little higher
Come on, come on
If you feel a little lighter
Come on, come on 
We were once
Upon a time in love 

We're accidentally in love 
Accidentally in love (x7) 

Accidentally 

I'm In Love, I'm in Love, 
I'm in Love, I'm in Love, 
I'm in Love, I'm in Love,
Accidentally (X 2) 

Come on, come on
Spin a little tighter
Come on, come on 
And the world's a little brighter
Come on, come on 
Just get yourself inside her 

Love ...I'm in love


----------



## chaotic

*Santana*

You know it isn’t easy
For these thoughts here to leave me
There are no words to describe it
In french or in english
Cause diamonds they fade
And flowers they bloom
And I’m telling you

Chorus
That these feelings won’t go away
They’ve been knockin me sideways
They’ve been knockin me out lately
Whenever you come around me
These feelings won’t go away
They’ve been knockin me sideways
I keep thinking in a moment that
Time will take them away
But these feelings won’t go away


----------



## chaotic

[I keep hearing one of these lines as, "he wore his passion for his woman like a horny clown". Don't know why, maybe it is closer to the truth]

Chorus:
Slip sliding away, slip sliding away
You know the nearer your destination, the more you slip sliding away

Whoah and I know a man, he came from my hometown
He wore his passion for his woman like a thorny crown
He said dolores, I live in fear
My love for you’s so overpowering, I’m afraid that I will disappear

Chorus

I know a woman, (who) became a wife
These are the very words she uses to describe her life
She said a good day ain’t got no rain
She said a bad day is when I lie in the bed
And I think of things that might have been

Chorus

And I know a father who had a son
He longed to tell him all the reasons for the things he’d done
He came a long way just to explain
He kissed his boy as he lay sleeping
Then he turned around and he headed home again

Chorus

Whoah God only knows, God makes his plan
The information’s unavailable to the mortal man
We’re workin’ our jobs, collect our pay
Believe we’re gliding down the highway, when in fact we’re slip sliding away

Chorus repeats 2x


----------



## chaotic

Bust it
This here's a jam for all the fellas,
try to do what those ladies tell us,
get shot down cuz you're over zealous.
play hard to get,
females get jealous.
Ok, smarty, go to a party.
girls are scantilly clad and showin' body,
a chick walks by, ya wish ya could sex her,
but she's in another world like you was poindexter.
Next day's function, high class luncheon.
Food is served, and you're stone could munchin'.
Music comes on, people start to dance,
but then you ate so much you nearly split your pants.
A girl starts walkin', guys start gawkin', 
sits down next to you and starts talkin'.
Says she wanna dance cuz she likes to groove, 
so come on, fatso, and just bust a move .
You're on a mission, 
and you're wishin' someone could cure your lonely condition.
Lookin' for love in all the wrong places, 
no fine girls, just ugly faces.
From frustration, first inclination, 
is to become a monk and leave the situation.
But ever dark tunnel has a light, I hope, 
so don't hang yourself with a celibate rope.
New movie's showin', so you're goin', 
could care less about the five you're blowin'.
Theatre gets dark just to start the show, 
then you spot a fine woman sittin' in your row.
She's dressed in yellow, she says hello, 
come sit next to me ya fine fellow.
You run over there without a second to lose, 
and what comes next, hey, bust a move.
In the city, ladies look pretty, 
guys tell jokes so they can seem witty.
Tell a funny joke just to get some play, 
then you try to make a move and she says no way.
Girls are fakin', goodness sakin', 
they want a man who brings home the bacon.
Got no money and got no car, 
then you got no woman and there you are.
Some girls are sophistic, materialistic, 
lookin' for a man makes them opportunistic.
They're lyin' on the beach, 
perpetratin' a tan so that a 
brother with the money can be their man
So, on the beach start strollin', real high rollin', 
everything you have is yours and not stolen.
A girl runs up with something to prove, 
so don't just stand there, bust a move
Just bust a move
Break it down for me fellas
Your best friend ,Harry, has a brother Larry
in five days from now he's gonna marry.
He's hopin' you can make it there, if you can, 
cuz in the ceremony you'll be the best man.
You say neato, check your libido, 
and roll to the church in your new tuxedo.
The bride walks down, just to start the wedding...
and there's one more girl you won't be getting.
so you start thinkin', then ya start blinkin', 
a bride maid looks and thinks that you're winkin'
She thinks you're kinda cute so she winks back 
and now you're feeling really fine cuz the girl is stacked.
preception's jumpin', bass is pumpin', 
look at the girl and your heart starts thumpin'.
Says she wanna dance to a different groove, 
now you know what to do, g, bust a move.
Just bust a move
Move it boy.


----------



## chaotic

I know I got a bad reputation
and it isn't just talk, talk, talk
If I could only give you everything
You know I haven't got
I couldn't have one conversation
If it wasn't for the lies, lies, lies
And still I ought to tell you everything
'till I close my eyes
Suddenly I'm on the street
Seven years disappear below my feet
Been breaking down
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
Suddenly I'm down in Harold's Square
Looking in the crowd, your face is everywhere
Been turning around
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
Don't try to be an inspiriation
Just wasting your time, time, time
You know about the best I'll ever be
See it in your eyes
I know I got a bad reputation
and it isn't just talk, talk, talk
If I could only give you everything
You know I haven't got
Suddenly I'm on the street
Seven years disappear below my feet
Been breaking down
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
Suddenly I'm in another place
Looking in the crowd I think I see your face
Been turning around
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
(Down, Down, down)
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
(Down, Down, down)
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
(Down, Down, down)
Don't you think I've heard the talk?
Nobody's going to tell me who to love
Been breaking down
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
Suddenly I'm down in Harold's Square
Looking in the crowd, your face is everywhere
Just turning around
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
Been breaking down
Do you want me now?
Do you want me now?
I'm just breaking down, down, down, down
Been breaking down, down, down
Been breaking down, down, down


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Says she wanna dance to a different groove,
> now you know what to do, g, bust a move.
> Just bust a move
> Move it boy.


----------



## kwillia

*Another iTune download...*

A guilty pleasure...

Verse 1

You have so many relationships in this life 
Only one or two will last 
You're going through all this pain and strife 
Then you turn your back and they're gone so fast 
And they're gone so fast 
So hold on the ones who really care 
In the end they'll be the only ones there 
When you get old and start losing your hair 
Can you tell me who will still care 
Can you tell me who will still care 
Chorus

Mmm bop, ba duba dop 
Ba du bop, ba duba dop 
Ba du bop, ba duba dop 
Ba du 
Mmm bop, ba duba dop 
Ba du bop, Ba du dop 
Ba du bop, Ba du dop 
Ba du 
Plant a seed, plant a flower, plant a rose 
You can plant any one of those 
Keep planting to find out which one grows 
It's a secret no one knows 
It's a secret no one knows 
(Repeat Chorus)

Bridge

In an mmm bop they're gone. In an mmm bop they're not there. 
In an mmm bop they're gone. In an mmm bop they're not there. 
Until you lose your hair. But you don't care. 
(Repeat Chorus)

Verse 2

Can you tell me? You say you can but you don't know. 
Can you tell me which flower's going to grow? 
Can you tell me if it's going to be a daisy or a rose? 
Can you tell me which flower's going to grow? 
Can you tell me? You say you can but you don't know.


----------



## cattitude

I met him on a Monday and my heart stood still
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Somebody told me that his name was Bill
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Yeah, my heart stood still, yeah, his name was Bill
  And when he walked me home, da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  I know what he was thinking when he caught my eye
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  He looked so quiet but, my oh my
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Yeah, he caught my eye, yeah but my oh my
  And when he walked me home, da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  He picked me at seven and he looked so fine
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Someday soon I'm gonna make him mine
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Yeah, he looked so fine, yeah I'll make him mine
  And when he walked me home, da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron
  Da do ron ron ron, da do ron ron


----------



## cattitude

Old man Rhythm is in my shoes
  No use sittin' here and singin' the blues
  So be my guest, you got nothin' to lose
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?

  Well I feel like jumpin'
  Baby, won't you join me please?
  You know, I don't like beggin'
  But know I'm on bended knees

  Well I got to get movin' get my hat off the rack
  I got to boogie woogie like a knife in the back
  So be my guest, you got nothin' to lose
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?

  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?

  Well I got to get to rockin' baby, I ain't lyin'
  My heart is beatin' rhythm and it's right on time
  So be my guest, you got nothin' to lose
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?

  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?

  Well I feel like jumpin'
  Baby, won't you join me please?
  You know, I don't like beggin'
  But know I'm on bended knees

  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Ooo eee, ooo eee baby
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?
  Won't you let me take you on a sea cruise?


----------



## chaotic

Hanson???? Well, ok. We're all accepting here   

Found this one on XM, but didn't download til tonight:

Fire in the disco
Fire in the taco bell
Fire in the disco
Fire in the gates of hell

Don't you want to know how we keep starting fires?
It's my desire, It's my desire, It's my desire

Don't you want to know how we keep starting fires?
It's my desire, It's my desire, It's my desire

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, When we kiss
Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, when we kiss
When we touch

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, When we kiss
Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, when we kiss
When we touch, when we kiss

Don't you want to know how we keep starting fires?
It's my desire, It's my desire

Don't you want to know how we keep starting fires?
It's my desire, It's my desire

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, When we kiss
Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, when we kiss
When we touch

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, When we kiss
Danger! Danger! High Voltage!
When we touch, when we kiss
When we touch, when we kiss

No more

Fire in the disco
Fire in the disco
Fire in the taco bell
Fire in the disco
Fire in the disco
Fire in the gates of Hell

Gates of Hell


----------



## chaotic

Like a flower
Waiting to bloom
Like a lightbulb
In a dark room
I'm just sitting here waiting for you
To come on home and turn me on

Like the desert waiting for the rain
Like a school kid waiting for the spring
Im just sitting here waiting for you
To come on home and turn me on

My poor heart
It's been so dark
Since you've been gone
After all you're the one who turns me off
You're the only one who can turn me back on


My hi-fi is waiting for a new tune
My glass is waiting for some fresh ice cubes
I'm just sitting here waiting for you
To come on home and turn me on


----------



## Tonio

When the writers of this song recorded their own version a few years ago, they included an extra chorus from Mya's hip-hop remake...

Baby, when I met you there was peace unknown
I set out to get you with a fine tooth comb
I was soft inside, there was somethin’ going on
You do something to me that I can’t explain
Hold me closer and I feel no pain
Every beat of my heart
We got somethin’ goin’ on
Tender love is blind
It requires a dedication
All this love we feel
Needs no conversation
We ride it together, ah-ah
Makin’ love with each other, ah-ah

Islands in the stream
That is what we are
No one in-between
How can we be wrong
Sail away with me to another world
And we rely on each other, ah-ah
From one lover to another, ah-ah

I can’t live without you if the love was gone
Everything is nothin’ if you got no one
And you did walk in tonight
Slowly losin’ sight of the real thing
But that won’t happen to us and we got no doubt
Too deep in love and we got no way out
And the message is clear
This could be the year for the real thing

Islands in the stream
That is what we are
No one in-between
How can we be wrong
Sail away with me to another world
And we rely on each other, ah-ah
From one lover to another, ah-ah

No more will you cry
Baby, I will hurt you never
We start and end as one, in love forever
We can ride it together, ah-ah
Makin’ love with each other, ah-ah

Islands in the stream
That is what we are
No one in-between
How can we be wrong
Sail away with me to another world
And we rely on each other, ah-ah
From one lover to another, ah-ah

Ghetto supastar
That is what you are
Comin' from afar
Reachin' for the stars
Run away with me
To another place
We can rely on each other, uh-huh
From one corner to another, uh-huh


----------



## jazz lady

*what a great song...*

He wasn’t looking for a pretty face
She wasn’t searching for the latest style
He didn’t want someone who walked straight off the tv
She needed someone with an interior smile

She wasn’t looking for a cuddle in the back seat
He wasn’t looking for a five minute thrill
She wasn’t thinking of tomorrow or of next week
This vacancy he meant to permanently fill

I need an everlasting love
I need a friend and a lover divine
An everlasting precious love
Wait for it, wait for it, give it some time

Back in the world of disposable emotion
In the climate of temporary dreams
He wasn’t looking for a notch on his bedpost
A love to push, pull and burst at the seams

Is this love worth waiting for
Something special, something pure

Is this love worth waiting for
Bitterness will die for sure
Something special, something pure
Is this love worth waiting for
 
I need an everlasting love
I need a friend and a lover divine
An everlasting precious love
Wait for it, wait for it, give it some time


----------



## kwillia

*My last iTune download of the night...*

_I don't like you
but I love you
Seems that I'm always thinking of you
Oh, oh, oh you treat me badly
I love you madly

You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
Baby

I don't want you
but I need you
Don't wanna kiss you
but I need you
Oh, oh, oh, you do me wrong now
My love is strong now

You really got to hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
You really got to hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
Baby
I love you and all I want you to do is just
Hold me, hold me, hold me, hold me
Tighter
tighter

I wanna leave you
Don't wanna stay here
Don't wanna spend another day here
Oh, oh, oh, I wanna split now
I can't quit now

You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
Baby
I love you and all I want you to do is just
Hold (me/) please (/Hold)
Sqeeze
Hold me, hold me

You really got a hold on me (You really got a hold on me)
I said you really got a hold on me (I said you really got a holdon me)
You know you really got a hold on me..._

No more codes left... MUST DRINK MORE PEPSI...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> No more codes left... MUST DRINK MORE PEPSI...


Sorry, I've given up drinking sodas else I'd help you out.


----------



## jazz lady

*a night for sad songs...*

For awhile to love was all we could do
We were young and we knew
And our eyes were alive
Deep inside we knew our love was true
For awhile we paid no mind to the past
We knew love would last
Ev’ry night somethin’ right
Would invite us to begin the dance

Somethin’ happened along the way
What used to be happy was sad
Somethin’ happened along the way
And yesterday was all we had
And oh after the love has gone
How could you lead me on
And not let me stay around
Oh oh oh after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love that’s lost be found

For awhile to love each other with all
We would ever need
Love was strong for so long
Never knew that what was
Wrong oh baby wasn’t right
We tried to find what we had
Till sadness was all we shared
We were scared this affair would lead our love into
Somethin’ happened along the way
Yesterday was all we had
Somethin’ happened along the way
What used to be happy is sad

Somethin’ happened along the way
Oh yesterday was all we had
And oh after the love has gone
How could you lead me on
And not let me stay around
Oh oh oh after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love that’s lost be found

Oh oh oh oh oh oh after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love that’s lost be found
Oh woh woh after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love that’s lost be found

Oh woh woh after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love that’s lost be found
Oh woh woh
Oh woh woh after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love that’s lost be found

Woh woh woh after the love has gone
What used to be right is wrong
Can love that’s lost be found
Woh woh woh


----------



## Railroad

76 TROMBONES(c)1957 M. Willson 

Seventy six trombones led the big parade 

With a hundred and ten cornets close at hand 

They were followed by rows and rows of the finest virtuosos; 

the cream of every famous band. 



Seventy six trombones caught the morning sun 

With a hundred and ten cornets right behind 

There were more than a thousand reeds springing up like weeds, 

There were horns of every shape and kind 



There were copper bottom tympani in horse platoons 

Thundering, thundering, all along the way 

Double bell euphoniums and big bassoons 

Each bassoon having his big fat say 



There were fifty mounted cannon in the battery 

Thundering, thundering, louder than before 

Clarinets of every size and trumpeters who'd improvise 

A full octave higher than the score 



Seventy six trombones hit the counter point 

While a hundred and ten cornets played the air 

To the rhythm of 'Harch Harch Harch!' 

All the kids began to march 

And they're marching still, right today

</PRE>


----------



## jazz lady

*kwillia*

You are the BESTEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You are the BESTEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


I'm jamming now.


----------



## Tonio

I've been in and out of every honky tonk in town
And I'm almost drunk from the drinks that I've turned down
Well, you told me you'd be happy bouncin' babies on your knee
While I sit at home alone and I've been bouncin' three
Yeah, and I'm tired of it too

I'm gonna call myself a long pink limousine
Yeah, believe it or not it's the prettiest thing I think I've ever seen
There's a big bar in the corner and a TV on the side
This baby's 60 feet long and 40 feet wide

Hey driver pull this car, buddy, right inside the bar
Take it on back to the big ol blonde that thinks she's a movie star
I'm gonna grab her by her ponytail, I'm gonna sling her around and around
When she wakes up she'll know she met up with mad Mrs. Leroy Brown

Well the smoke's so doggone thick you could cut it with a knife
And the music's so loud you can hear the same line twice
Hey Leroy Brown, how do you like my big ol' pink limo
I just drawed all your money out of the bank today
Honey, you don't have no mo'

I'm gonna call myself a long pink limousine
Yeah, believe it or not it's the prettiest thing I think I've ever seen
There's a big bar in the corner and a TV on the side
This baby's 60 feet long and 40 feet wide

Hey driver pull this car, buddy, right inside the bar
Take it on back to the big ol blonde that thinks she's a movie star
I'm gonna grab her by her ponytail, I'm gonna sling her around and around
When she wakes up she'll know she met up with mad Mrs. Leroy Brown


----------



## jazz lady

*way back machine...air supply...*

I realize the best part of love is the thinnest slice
And it don’t count for much
But I’m not letting go
I believe there’s still much to believe in

So lift your eyes if you feel you can
Reach for a star and I’ll show you a plan
I figured it out
What I needed was someone to show me

You know you can’t fool me
I’ve been loving you too long
It started so easy
You want to carry on

Lost in love and I don’t know much
Was I thinking aloud and fell out of touch? 
But I’m back on my feet and eager to be what you wanted

So lift your eyes if you feel you can
Reach for a star and I’ll show you a plan
I figured it out
What I needed was someone to show me

You know you can’t fool me
I’ve been loving you too long
It started so easy
You want to carry on

Lost in love and I don’t know much
Was I thinking aloud and fell out of touch? 
But I’m back on my feet and eager to be what you wanted

You know you can’t fool me
I’ve been loving you too long
It started so easy
You want to carry on

Lost in love and I don’t know much
Was I thinking aloud and fell out of touch? 
But I’m back on my feet and eager to be what you wanted

Now I’m lost, lost in love, lost in love, lost in love
Now I’m lost, lost in love, lost in love, lost in love
Lost in love, lost in love, lost in love
Lost in love, lost in love, lost in love


----------



## jazz lady

*more air...*

I was down my dreams were wearing thin
When you’re lost where do you begin
My heart always seemed to drift from day to day
Looking for the love than never came my way

Then you smiled and I reached out to you
I could tell you were lonely too
One look then it all began for you and me
The moment that we touched I knew that there would be

Two less lonely people in the world
And it’s gonna be fine
Out of all the people in the world
I just can’t believe you’re mine
In my life where everything was wrong
Something finally went right
Now there’s two less lonely people
In the world tonight

Just to think what I might have missed
Looking back how did I exist
I dreamed, still I never thought I’d come this far
But miracles come true, I know ’cause here we are

Two less lonely people in the world
And it’s gonna be fine
Out of all the people in the world
I just can’t believe you’re mine
In my life where everything was wrong
Something finally went right
Now there’s two less lonely people
In the world tonight


----------



## jazz lady

*and still more air...*

This is the time when you need a friend
You just need someone near
I’m not looking forward to the night I will spend
Thinking of you when you’re not here
How many times will I think about the things
I’d like to do
Always denied the right to live my life the way I want
I want to share it with you

Close your eyes I want to ride the skies
In my sweet dreams
Close your eyes I want to see you tonight
In my sweet dreams

I’ll think of your kiss as the days roll by
And I’ll write the words you love
And what I can’t say in a letter
Will just have to wait till I get home

Ooh there’s not much time to tell you half the things I should
Only that I’m so glad I fell in love with you
And I’d do it again if I could

Close your eyes I want to ride the skies
In my sweet dreams
Close your eyes I want to see you tonight
In my sweet dreams

Sleep like a child resting deep
You don’t know what you give me I keep
For these moments alone

Close your eyes I want to ride the skies
In my sweet dreams
Close your eyes I want to see you tonight
In my sweet dreams


----------



## chaotic

*Marvin Gaye...*

I've been really tryin', baby
Tryin' to hold back this feeling for so long
And if you feel like I feel, baby
Then, c'mon, oh, c'mon
Let's get it on
Ah, baby, let's get it on
Let's love, baby
Let's get it on, sugar
Let's get it on
We're all sensitive people
With so much to give
Understand me, sugar
Since we've to be here
Let's live
I love you
There's nothing wrong with me
Loving you, baby no no
And giving yourself to me can never be wrong
If the love is true
Don't you know how sweet and wonderful life can be
I'm asking you baby to get it on with me
I ain't gonna worry
I ain't gonna push, won't push you baby
So c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, baby
Stop beatin' 'round the bush
Let's get it on
Let's get it on
You know what I'm talkin' 'bout
C'mon, baby
Let your love come out
If you believe in love
Let's get it on
Let's get it on, baby
This minute, oh yeah
Let's get it on
Please, let's get it on
C'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, baby
Stop beatin' 'round the bush
Oh, gonna get it on
Threaten' you, baby
I wanna get it on
You don't have to worry that it's wrong
If the spirit moves ya
Let me groove ya good
Let your come down
Oh, get it on
C'mon, baby
Do you know the meaning?
I've been sanctified
Girl, you give me good feeling


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I've been really tryin', baby
> Tryin' to hold back this feeling for so long
> And if you feel like I feel, baby
> Then, c'mon, oh, c'mon
> Let's get it on
> Ah, baby, let's get it on


Great song, but it always makes me  ...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Great song, but it always makes me  ...



Just got in from a night out with my beautiful friend Zelda, and that song was in my head driving home..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Just got in from a night out with my beautiful friend Zelda, and that song was in my head driving home..


Aw, that's sweet.  Does she know you feel that way about her?


----------



## jazz lady

*last one...another...*

that makes me  ...

My baby makes me proud, Lord don't she make me proud 
She never makes a scene by hanging all over me in a crowd
'Cause people like to talk, Lord, how they love to talk
But when they turn out the lights, I know she'll be leaving with me

And when we get behind closed doors
Then she lets her hair hang down
And she makes me glad I'm a man
Oh no one knows what goes on behind closed doors.
My, behind closed doors.

My baby makes me smile, Lord don't she make me smile
She's never too far away or too tired to say "I want you"
She's always a lady, just like a lady should be
But when they turn out the lights, she's still a baby to me.

And when we get behind closed doors
Then she lets her hair hang down
And she makes me glad I'm a man
Oh no one knows what goes on behind closed doors.
My, behind closed doors.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Aw, that's sweet.  Does she know you feel that way about her?



Unsure if she realizes. 

....Van Morrison....

We were born before the wind
Also younger than the sun
Ere the bonnie boat was won as we sailed into the mystic
Hark, now hear the sailors cry
Smell the sea and feel the sky
Let your soul and spirit fly into the mystic

And when that fog horn blows I will be coming home
And when that fog horn blows I want to hear it
I don't have to fear it
I want to rock your gypsy soul

Just like way back in the days of old
Then magnificently we will float into the mystic
And when that fog horn blows you know I will be coming home
And when that fog horn whistle blows I got to hear it
I don't have to fear it
I want to rock your gypsy soul
Just like way back in the days of old
And together we will float into the mystic
Come on girl...


----------



## Railroad

*Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young*

*Carry On*

One morning I woke up and I knew that you were gone.
A new day, a new way, I knew I should see it along.
Go your way, I'll go mine and carry on.

The sky is clearing and the night has gone out.
The sun, he come, the world is all full of light.
Rejoice, rejoice, we have no choice but to carry on.

The fortunes of fables are able to sing the song.
Now witness the quickness with which we get along.
To sing the blues you've got to live the tunes and carry on.

Carry on, love is coming, love is coming to us all.

Where are you going now my love? Where will you be tomorrow?
Will you bring me happiness? Will you bring me sorrow?
Oh, the questions of a thousand dreams, what you do and what you see,
lover, can you talk to me?

Girl, when I was on my own, chasing you down,
what was it made you run, trying your best just to get around?
The questions of a thousand dreams, what you do and what you see,
lover, can you talk to me?


----------



## Railroad

*Led Zeppelin*

YOUR TIME IS GONNA COME

Lyin', cheatin', hurtin', that's all you seem to do
Messin' around every guy in town
Puttin' me down for thinkin' of someone new
Always the same, playin' your game
Drive me insane, trouble is gonna come to you
One of these days and it won't be long
You'll look for me but baby, I'll be gone
This is all I gotta say to you woman

Your time is gonna come
Your time is gonna come
Your time is gonna come
Your time is gonna come

Made up my mind to break you this time
Won't be so fine, it's my turn to cry
Do want you want, I won't take the brunt
It's fadin' away, can't feel you anymore
Don't care what you say 'cause I'm goin' away to stay
Gonna make you pay for that great big hole in my heart
People talkin' all around
Watch out woman, no longer
Is the joke gonna be on my heart
You've been bad to me woman
But it's coming back home to you

Your time is gonna come
Your time is gonna come
Your time is gonna come
Your time is gonna come
Your time is gonna come, mama, mama baby
Your time is gonna come, now now, now now
Your time is gonna come, really is now
Your time is gonna come, oh oh oh oh
Your time is gonna come, mama, mama baby
Your time is gonna come, I gotta get away from you baby
Your time is gonna come


----------



## chaotic

*In honor of the celtic festival*

Well, a Scotsman clad in kilt left the bar one evening fair 
And one could tell by how he walked that he'd drunk more than his share 
He fumbled 'round until he could no longer keep his feet 
Then he stumbled off into the grass to sleep beside the street. 
Ring-ding diddle diddle aye-dee-oh 
Ring di-diddlee aye-oh
He stumbled off into the grass to sleep beside the street. 

About that time two young and lovely girls just happened by 
And one says to the other, with a twinkle in her eye 
"See yon sleeping Scotsman, so strong and handsome built?" 
"I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath the kilt." 
Ring-ding diddle diddle aye-dee-oh 
Ring di-diddlee-aye-oh
"I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath the kilt." 

They crept up on that sleeping Scotsman, quiet as could be 
And they lifted up his kilt about a inch so they could see 
And there behold for them to view beneath his Scottish skirt, 
Was nothing but what God had graced him with upon his birth. 
Oh Ring-ding diddle diddle aye-dee-oh 
Ring di-diddlee-aye-oh 
Was nothing more than God had graced him with upon his birth. 

Well they marveled for a moment, then one said, "We must be gone." 
"Let's leave a present for our friend before we move along." 
As a gift, they left a blue silk ribbon tied into a bow 
Around the bonnie star the Scot's kilt did lift and show. 
Ring-ding diddle diddle aye-dee-oh 
Ring di-diddlee-aye-oh
Around the bonnie star the Scot's kilt did lift and show. 

Now the Scotsman woke to nature's call and stumbled towards the trees 
Behind the bush, he lifts his kilt, and gawks at what he sees, 
And in a startled voice, he says to what's before his eyes, 
"Ah, lad, I don't know where ya been, but I see you won first prize! 
Ring-ding diddle diddle aye-dee-oh 
Ring di-diddlee-aye oh 
"Ah, Lad, I don't know where ya been, but I see you won first prize!"


----------



## jazz lady

*just one tonight...*

Stayed in bed all morning just to pass the time
There's something wrong here
There can be no denying
One of us is changing
Or maybe we've just stopped trying

And it's too late baby, now it's too late
Though we really did try to make it
Something inside has died and I can't hide
And I just can't fake it

It used to be so easy living here with you
You were light and breezy
And I knew just what to do
Now you look so unhappy
And I feel like a fool

And it's too late baby, now it's too late
Though we really did try to make it
Something inside has died
and I can't hide it
And I just can't fake it

There'll be good times again for me and you
But we just can't stay together
Don't you feel it too
Still I'm glad for what we had
And how I once loved you

And it's too late baby, now it's too late
Though we really did try to make it
Something inside has died and
I can't hide it I just can't fake it

Don't you know that I...
I just can't fake it
Oh it's too late my baby
Too late my baby
You know
It's too late my baby...


----------



## cattitude

oh-oh....


----------



## FromTexas

cattitude said:
			
		

> oh-oh....



Please allow me to introduce myself
I’m a man of wealth and taste
I’ve been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man’s soul and faith
And I was ’round when jesus christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what’s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game
I stuck around st. petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a general’s rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what’s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out,
Who killed the kennedys? 
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I’m a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what’s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what’s confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me lucifer
’cause I’m in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I’ll lay your soul to waste, um yeah
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But what’s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, um mean it, get down
Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
Tell me baby, what’s my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, what’s my name
I tell you one time, you’re to blame
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah
What’s me name
Tell me, baby, what’s my name
Tell me, sweetie, what’s my name
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah


----------



## cattitude

Isn't it rich?
  Are we a pair?
  Me here at last on the ground,
  You in mid-air.
  Send in the clowns.

  Isn't it bliss?
  Don't you approve?
  One who keeps tearing around,
  One who can't move.
  Where are the clowns?
  Send in the clowns.

  Just when I'd stopped opening doors,
  Finally knowing the one that I wanted was yours,
  Making my entrance again with my usual flair,
  Sure of my lines,
  No one is there.

  Don't you love farce?
  My fault I fear.
  I thought that you'd want what I want.
  Sorry, my dear.
  But where are the clowns?
  Quick, send in the clowns.
  Don't bother, they're here.

  Isn't it rich?
  Isn't it queer,
  Losing my timing this late
  In my career?
  And where are the clowns?
  There ought to be clowns.
  Well, maybe next year.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> oh-oh....


----------



## FromTexas

O Fortuna                          
velut luna                          
statu variabilis,                
semper crescis               
aut decrescis;                           
nunc obdurat                        
et tunc curat                       
ludo mentis aciem,                  
egestatem,                         
potestatem                          
dissolvit ut glaciem.               .

Sors immanis                        
et inanis,                          
rota tu volubilis,                 
status malus,                      
vana salus                          
semper dissolubilis,                
obumbrata                          
et velata                          
michi quoque niteris;              
nunc per ludum                      
dorsum nudum                       
fero tui sceleris.                  

Sors salutis                      
et virtutis                         
michi nunc contraria,              
est affectus                        
et defectus                         
semper in angaria.                  
Hac in hora                       
sine mora                           
corde pulsum tangite;               
quod per sortem                    
sternit fortem,                     
mecum omnes plangite!               


(one of my favorite classics.. Actually, the entire composition is)


----------



## cattitude

:drunk:


----------



## FromTexas

cattitude said:
			
		

> :drunk:



  Not yet. That will be in about... 10...9...8


and its Carmena Burana (the entire work)...


----------



## Railroad

*In Honor of Fox, CNN, Washington Post, et al.*

For the runaway bride story!

*Don Henley's "Dirty Laundry"* 
...a commentary on the news media 


I make my living 
Off the evening news 
Just give me something 
Something I can use 
People love it when you lose 
They love dirty laundry 

Well I could have been an actor 
But I wound up here 
I just have to look good, 
I don't have to be clear 
Come and whisper in my ear 
Give us dirty laundry 

(Chorus) 
Kick 'em when they're up, 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em all around 

Got the bubbleheaded bleach blonde 
Comes on at five 
She can tell you 'bout the plane crash 
With a gleam in her eye 
It's interesting when people die 
Give us dirty laundry 

Can we film the operation? 
Is the head dead yet? 
You know the boys in the newsroom 
Got a running bet 
Get the widow on the set 
We need dirty laundry 

You don't really need to find out 
What's going on 
You don't really want to know just 
How far it's gone 
Just leave well enough alone 
Eat your dirty laundry 

Kick 'em when they're up, 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're up, 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're stiff, 
Kick 'em all around 

Dirty little secrets, 
Dirty little lies 
We got our dirty little fingers 
In everybody's pie 
Love to cut you down to size 
We love dirty laundry 

We can film the innuendo, 
We can dance and sing. 
When it's said and done, 
We haven't told you a thing 
We all know that crap is king, 
Give us dirty laundry Kick 'em when they're up, 
Kick 'em when they're down 
(repeat and fade...)


----------



## jazz lady

*I should be in bed asleep but...*

*sigh*

A little Luther...

I speak to myself sometimes, and I say, "Oh my
In a lot of ways, you're a lucky guy
Now all you need is a chance to try
Any love"

In my heart there's a need to shout
Dyin', screamin', cryin' let me out
Are all those feelings that want to touch
Any love?

What a world for the lonely guy
Sometimes I feel I'm gonna lose my mind
Can anybody tell me just where to find
Any love, any love?

Everyone needs a love no doubt
Any love, Any love
Everybody feels alone without
Any love, any love

I know there's a love waiting
To enter my life, enter my life

Every day as I live
I try to think positive
I pray for someone good to come
Any love

Love is sweet and so divine
And I can't wait for my love life to shine
Can anybody tell me where I can find
Any love, any love?

Everyone needs a love no doubt
Any love, Any love
Everybody feels alone without
Any love, any love

I know there's someone waiting for me
To enter my life, Come into my life

Suddenly I'm up in clear blue skies
Lonely tears start to fill my eyes
I can weep, but I refuse to cry
I've got to keep holding on

To think love is strong
To keep holding on

Everyone needs a love no doubt
Any love, Any love
Everybody feels alone without
Any love, any love

And I know I know I know I know she'll come into my life
Come into my life

Everyone needs a love no doubt
Any love, Any love
Everybody feels alone without
Any love, any love


----------



## jazz lady

*and a little elton...*

It’s a little bit funny this feeling inside
I’m not one of those who can easily hide
I don’t have much money but boy if I did
I’d buy a big house where we both could live

If I was a sculptor, but then again, no
Or a man who makes potions in a traveling show
I know it’s not much but it’s the best I can do
_My gift is my song and this one’s for you_


And you can tell everybody this is your song
It may be quite simple but now that it’s done
I hope you don’t mind
I hope you don’t mind that I put down in words
How wonderful life is while you’re in the world

I sat on the roof and kicked off the moss
Well a few of the verses well they’ve got me quite cross
But the sun’s been quite kind while I wrote this song
It’s for people like you that keep it turned on

So excuse me forgetting but these things I do
You see I’ve forgotten if they’re green or they’re blue
Anyway the thing is what I really mean
Yours are the sweetest eyes I’ve ever seen
 
And you can tell everybody this is your song
It may be quite simple but now that it’s done
I hope you don’t mind
I hope you don’t mind that I put down in words
How wonderful life is while you’re in the world


----------



## jazz lady

*some Peter Cetera...*

Love like a road that never ends
How it leads me back again
To heartache
I’ll never understand
Darling I put my heart up on a shelf
’till the moment was right and I told myself
Next time I fall in love
I’ll know better what to do
Next time I fall in love
Ooo ooo ooo ooo ooo ooo
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love
It will be with you

Now as I look into your eyes
Well I wonder if it’s wise
To hold you
Like I’ve wanted to before
Tonight ooo I was thinking that you might
Be the one who breathes life in this heart of mine

Next time I fall in love
I’ll know better what to do
Next time I fall in love
Ooo ooo ooo
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love
(it will be with you)

Next time I’m gonna follow through
And if it drives me crazy
I will know better why
The next time I try

Next time I fall in love
I’ll know better what to do
Next time I fall in love
Ooo ooo ooo
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love

Next time I fall in love
I’ll know better what to do
Next time I fall in love
Ooo ooo ooo
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love...


----------



## jazz lady

*and finally, some Jim Croce...*

Well, I know it’s kind of late
I hope I didn’t wake you
But what I got to say can’t wait
I know you’d understand
’cause every time I tried to tell you
The words just came out wrong
_So I’ll have to say I love you in a song
_
Yeah, I know it’s kind of strange
But every time I’m near you
I just run out of things to say
I know you’d understand
’cause every time I tried to tell you
The words just came out wrong
So I’ll have to say I love you in a song

’cause every time the time was right
All the words just came out wrong
So I’ll have to say I love you in a song

Yeah, I know it’s kind of late
I hope I didn’t wake you
But there’s something that I just got to say
I know you’d understand
’cause every time I tried to tell you
The words just came out wrong
So I’ll have to say I love you in a song


----------



## morganj614

She never mentions the word addiction
In certain company
Yes, she’ll tell you she’s an orphan
After you meet her family

She paints her eyes as black as night, now
Pulls those shades down tight
Yeah, she gives a smile when the pain comes,
The pain’s gonna make everything alright

Says she talks to angels,
They call her out by her name
She talks to angels,
Says they call her out by her name

She keeps a lock of hair in her pocket
She wears a cross around her neck
Yes, the hair is from a little boy
And the cross is someone she has not met, not yet

Says she talks to angels,
Says they all know her name
Oh yeah, she talks to angels,
Says they call her out by her name

She don’t know no lover,
None that I ever seen
Yes, to her that ain’t nothing
But to me, yeah me,
It’s everything

She paints her eyes as black as night now
She pulls those shades down tight
Oh yeah, there’s a smile when the pain comes,
The pain’s gonna make everything alright, alright yeah

She talks to angels,
Says they call her out by her name
Oh yeah, yeah, angels
Call her out by her name
Oh, angels
They call her out by her name
Oh, she talks to angels
They call her out
Yeah, they call her out
Don’t you know that they call her out by her name


----------



## morganj614

*my very first 45*

*Well, they'll stone ya when you're trying to be so good,
They'll stone ya just a-like they said they would.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to go home.
Then they'll stone ya when you're there all alone.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone ya when you're walkin' 'long the street.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to keep your seat.
They'll stone ya when you're walkin' on the floor.
They'll stone ya when you're walkin' to the door.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

They'll stone ya when you're at the breakfast table.
They'll stone ya when you are young and able.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to make a buck.
They'll stone ya and then they'll say, "good luck."
Tell ya what, I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone you and say that it's the end.
Then they'll stone you and then they'll come back again.
They'll stone you when you're riding in your car.
They'll stone you when you're playing your guitar.
Yes, but I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone you when you walk all alone.
They'll stone you when you are walking home.
They'll stone you and then say you are brave.
They'll stone you when you are set down in your grave.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.
*


----------



## workin hard

*This is a new song but*

it makes me cry everytime:



Buddy you and me go way back 
Camp all June, all through highschool and before that. 
So I don't mind tellin you I'm scared to death. 
The doctor is goin in on the 25th 
It's the same thing my daddy had 
Thank God they caught it fast. 

But if something should happen 
Stop in some time and say hello to Catherine 
You and Marianne could always keep her laughing 
Because shes gonna need a lot of that 
Take her out to a movie 
It's gonna take sometime before shes back on her feet. 
I know you think I'll be fine and I'm talkin crazy 
But theres always that chance 
That's why I'm askin 
If something should happen 

Little Nathan is growing up so fast 
This November he'll turn 10 
He wants to play quarterback. 
I'm supposed to coach his team this fall 
But I may not get to afterall 
He's gonna need someone to catch a pass 
And to throw it back 

If something should happen 
Oh promise me you'll take that boy out campin 
Throw a line out in the water every now and then 
Answer and questions that he has 
Maybe once he gets older 
You can sit and have that first cold beer together 
And tell him a couple stories on his father 
He's always known your my best friend. 
That's why I'm askin 
If something should happen 

I hope I live until I'm 80 
And I get to see my son get married 
And have some babies 
And make a million more memories with my wife. 
Yeah buddy I pray alright 
But if it's my time to leave 
Could you watch over them for me? 

If something should happen x6


----------



## sunflower

workin hard said:
			
		

> it makes me cry everytime:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy you and me go way back
> Camp all June, all through highschool and before that.
> So I don't mind tellin you I'm scared to death.
> The doctor is goin in on the 25th
> It's the same thing my daddy had
> Thank God they caught it fast.
> 
> But if something should happen
> Stop in some time and say hello to Catherine
> You and Marianne could always keep her laughing
> Because shes gonna need a lot of that
> Take her out to a movie
> It's gonna take sometime before shes back on her feet.
> I know you think I'll be fine and I'm talkin crazy
> But theres always that chance
> That's why I'm askin
> If something should happen
> 
> Little Nathan is growing up so fast
> This November he'll turn 10
> He wants to play quarterback.
> I'm supposed to coach his team this fall
> But I may not get to afterall
> He's gonna need someone to catch a pass
> And to throw it back
> 
> If something should happen
> Oh promise me you'll take that boy out campin
> Throw a line out in the water every now and then
> Answer and questions that he has
> Maybe once he gets older
> You can sit and have that first cold beer together
> And tell him a couple stories on his father
> He's always known your my best friend.
> That's why I'm askin
> If something should happen
> 
> I hope I live until I'm 80
> And I get to see my son get married
> And have some babies
> And make a million more memories with my wife.
> Yeah buddy I pray alright
> But if it's my time to leave
> Could you watch over them for me?
> 
> If something should happen x6


----------



## RoseRed

the silicon chip inside her head
gets switched to overload
and nobody's gonna go to school today
she's going to make them stay at home

and daddy doesn't understand it
he always said she was good as gold
and he can see no reason
'cause there are no reasons
what reason do you need to be shown

tell me why
i don't like mondays
tell me why
i don't like mondays
i don't like
i don't like
i don't like mondays
tell me why
i don't like mondays
i want to shoot
the whole day down, down, down
shoot it all down
heeyeea

and the playing stopped in the playground now
she wants to play with her toys a while
and school's out early and soon we'll be learning
the lesson today is how to die

and then the bullhorn cackles
and the captain tackles
with the problems and the how's and why's
and he can see no reason
'cause there are no reasons
what reason do you need to die, die, ohhh

tell me why
i don't like mondays
tell me why
i don't like mondays
i don't like
i don't like
i don't like mondays
tell me why
i don't like mondays
tell me why
i don't like mondays
i don't like
i don't like
i don't like mondays
ooohmmm
i don't like mondays...no...

i wanna to shoot
the whole day down
whole day...
whole day....
the whole day down


----------



## chaotic

RoseRed, you beat me to it!


----------



## Daddy_O

*one of my current favorites (and my part in this thread....)*

Loving The Alien (Sometimes) 

Sometimes I think I'm scared
Sometimes I know
I feel like making love
Sometimes I don't
I feel like letting go 
Maybe not
I feel like giving up
Is all we got

Sometimes is all the time
And never means maybe
Sometimes is all the time
Maybe 

And I'm moving on
And I'm moving on (Sometimes I feel alone)
And I'm moving on
And I'm moving on

Sometimes I make believe 
When we're alone
Machines have taken hold
Can you get me to a telephone
It's just the little things
You used to see 
Am I still that man who makes you who you want to be

I never noticed
How lovely were the aliens
Lovely were the aliens
I never noticed
Lovely were the aliens
Lovely were the aliens


----------



## jazz lady

*An earworm I can't get rid of...*

So I'd like to know where you got the notion, 
said I'd like to know where you got the notion. 
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby. 
Rock the boat don't tip the boat over. 
Rock the boat don't rock the boat baby. 
Rock the boat... 

Ever since our voyage of love began, your touch has thrilled me like the 
rush of the wind. 
And your arms have held me safe from a rolling sea; 
There's always been a quiet place to harbor me. 

Our love is like a ship on the ocean. 
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion. 

So I'd like to know where you got the notion, 
Said I'd like to know where you got the notion. 
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby. 
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over. 
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby, 
Rock the boat... 

Up to now we've sailed through every storm, and I've always had your 
tender lips to keep me warm. 
Oh, I need to have the strength that flows from you. 
Don't let me drift away, my dear, when love can see me through. 

Our love is like a ship on the ocean. 
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion. 

So I'd like to know where you got the notion, 
Said I'd like to know where you got the notion. 
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby. 
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over. 
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby, 
Rock the boat... 



 It's been going through my head for the last two hours.


----------



## jazz lady

*a little bit of soul from gladys...*

If I were you woman 
And you were my man 
You'd have no other woman 
You'd be weak as a lamb 
If you had the strenghth 
To walk out that door 
My love would over rule my sense 
And I'd call you back for more 

If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
And you were my man 

Yeah 
She tears you down Darling 
Says you're nothing at all 
But I'll pick you up Darling 
When she lets you fall 
You're like a diamond 
And she treats you like glass 
Yet you make it hard to love you 
But Babe don't ask 

If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
Here's what I'd do 
I'd never no, no, no stop loving you 

Yeah 
Life is so crazy 
And love is unkind 
Because she came first 
Will she hang on your mind 
You're a part of me 
And you don't even know it 
I'm what you need 
But I'm too afraid to show it 

If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
Here's what I'd do 
I'd never, no, no, no stop loving you 

If I were your woman 
Here's what I'd do 
I'd never, never, never stop loving you 
If I were your woman 
You're sweet lovin' woman 

If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
If I were your woman 
If you were my woman 
If I were your woman 
If you were my woman... 

...you'd need no other woman


----------



## jazz lady

*rock out to the doobie brothers...*

Down around the corner 
A half a mile from here 
You CAN see them LONG trains RUN 
And you watch them disappear 
Without love 
Where would you be now 
Without love 

You know I saw Miss Lucy 
Down along the tracks 
She lost her home and her family 
And she won't be comin' back 
Without love 

Where would you be RIGHT now 
Without love 

Well the Illinois Central 
And the Southern Central Freight 
Gotta keep on pushin' Mama 
'Cause you know they're runnin' late 
Without love 
Where would you be now - now, now, now 
Without love 

WELL THE pistons keep on churnin' 
And the wheels go 'round and 'round 
And the steel rails are cold and hard 
For the miles that they go down 
Without love 
Where would you be right now 
Without love 
Where would you be now


----------



## Railroad

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Down around the corner
> A half a mile from here
> You CAN see them LONG trains RUN
> And you watch them disappear
> Without love
> Where would you be now
> Without love
> 
> You know I saw Miss Lucy
> Down along the tracks
> She lost her home and her family
> And she won't be comin' back
> Without love
> 
> Where would you be RIGHT now
> Without love
> 
> Well the Illinois Central
> And the Southern Central Freight
> Gotta keep on pushin' Mama
> 'Cause you know they're runnin' late
> Without love
> Where would you be now - now, now, now
> Without love
> 
> WELL THE pistons keep on churnin'
> And the wheels go 'round and 'round
> And the steel rails are cold and hard
> For the miles that they go down
> Without love
> Where would you be right now
> Without love
> Where would you be now


You know I'm lovin' THOSE lyrics!  Thanks!


----------



## morganj614

*Who knows what tomorrow brings 
In a world, few hearts survive 
All I know, is the way I feel 
When it’s real, I keep my pray alive 

The road is long 
There are mountains in our way 
But we climb steps every day 

Love lift us up where we belong 
Where the eagles cry, on a mountain high 
Love lift us up where we belong 
Far from the world we know 
Up where the clear winds blow 

Some hang on to "used-to-be" 
Live their lives locking behind 
All we have is here and now 
All our lives, out there to find 

The road is long 
There are mountains in our way 
But we climb steps every day 

Love lift us up where we belong 
Where the eagles cry, on a mountain high 
Love lift us up where we belong 
Far from the world we know 
Up where the clear winds blow 

Time goes by 
No time to cry 
Life’s you and I, alive, baby 

Love lift us up where we belong 
Where the eagles cry, on a mountain high 
Love lift us up where we belong 
Far from the world we know 
Up where the clear winds blow 

Love lift us up where we belong 
Where the eagles cry, on a mountain high 
Love lift us up where we belong 
Far from the world we know 
Up where the clear winds blow *


----------



## workin hard

It's been seven hours and fifteen days 
Since you took your love away 
I go out every night and sleep all day 
Since you took your love away 
Since you been gone I can do whatever I want 
I can see whomever I choose 
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant 
But nothing ... 
I said nothing can take away these blues, 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you 

It's been so lonely without you here 
Like a bird without a song 
Nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling 
Tell me baby where did I go wrong? 
I could put my arms around every boy I see 
But they'd only remind me of you 
went to the doctor guess what he told me 
Guess what he told me? 
He said, girl, you better have fun 
No matter what you do 
But he's a fool ... 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you ... 

All the flowers that you planted, mama
In the back yard 
All died when you went away 
I know that living with you baby was sometimes hard 
But I'm willing to give it another try 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you


----------



## morganj614

*Silly flashback*

*Here we come, walkin’
Down the street.
We get the funniest looks from
Ev’ry one we meet.
Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we’re too busy singing
To put anybody down.

We go wherever we want to,
Do what we like to do
We don’t have time to get restless,
There’s always something new.
Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we’re too busy singing
To put anybody down.

We’re just tryin’ to be friendly,
Come and watch us sing and play,
We’re the young gneration,
And we’ve got something to say.

Any time, or anywhere,
Just look over your shoulder
Guess who’ll be standing there

Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we’re too busy singing
To put anybody down.

(break)

Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we’re too busy singing
To put anybody down.

We’re just tryin’ to be friendly,
Come and watch us sing and play,
We’re the young gneration,
And we’ve got something to say.

Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
[repeat and fade]

Extra verse:

Hey, hey, we’re the monkees,
You never know where we’ll be found.
So you’d better get ready,
We may be comin’ to your town.*


----------



## jazz lady

Railroad said:
			
		

> You know I'm lovin' THOSE lyrics! Thanks!


You're welcome.   

I kept hearing that song last weekend and my body just couldn't keep still when it played.    The music was the only thing that kept me sane while being trapped inside all weekend for a tournament.    That and the long walks around the property where the tournament was being held.


----------



## jazz lady

*And another for Railroad...*

One of my all time FAVORITE rock pieces...a little Blackfoot...

Oh, here it comes 

Well, train, train, take me on out of this town 
Train, train, Lord, take me on out of this town 
Well, that woman I'm in love with, Lord, she's Memphis bound 

Well, leavin' here, I'm just a raggedy hobo 
Lord, I'm leaving here, I'm just a raggedy hobo 
Well, that woman I'm in love with, Lord, she's got to go 

Well, goodbye pretty mama, get yourself a money man 
Goodbye, pretty mama, Lord, get yourself a money man 
You take that midnight train to Memphis 
Lord, leave me if you can 
Oh, take that midnight train to Memphis 
Lord, leave me if you can 
Oh, take that train, baby


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> One of my all time FAVORITE rock pieces...a little Blackfoot...
> 
> Oh, here it comes
> 
> Well, train, train, take me on out of this town
> Train, train, Lord, take me on out of this town
> Well, that woman I'm in love with, Lord, she's Memphis bound


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

>


  I play it ALL the time when it's in the jukebox in the bars.  That and 'Smooth' by Santana.  Rob Thomas' voice makes me melt.


----------



## jazz lady

*The PERFECT song for Railroad...*

Railroad Man - Blackfoot

Well, yeah, yeah, yeah
One of these morning, it won't be long
Captain's gonna call and I'll be gone
I'll be nine hundred miles away from home

You can count the days I'm gone
You can tell the train I'm on
You can hear the whistle blow as she rolls by
Hear the whistle blow as she rolls by

My olden shoes are worn
My olden clothes are torn
And I hate to go home now this-a-way
This-a-way, this-a-way
Have to go this-a-way

Well, if my Mama she says so, I'll railroad no more
I'll side-track my train and go home
And go home, and go home
Side-track my train and go home

If I die a Railroad Man
I wanna be buried in the sand
So I can hear old No. 9 as she rolls by
She rolls by, she rolls by
Hear old No. 9 as she rolls by


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey Railroad...another from Blackfoot...*

They have a LOT of songs about trains  

Take a Train - Blackfoot

Bought a ticket in a transit station
Headed southbound for home
To take a look at my dear Mom and Papa
Show them their simple son-
Take a listen...

Didn't know what I was headed back home for
All I knew it was time
When the train it pulled into the station
Far from a maddening crowd
Station master took out his gold locket
Just to check his time
People pushing to pick up their baggage
To take another line

Just take the train now
Be on time if you want to stay
You've gotta take a train now, Mama
You know it's the only way

So now, if you get to wanna see your home, now
Just you get down on your knees,
Listen to the birds that do surround you
Singing their sweet harmony

Buy your ticket from a Station Master
One-way ticket for home
Get along and kiss your troubles good-bye, now
It's time to get on board

Just take a train now
Be on time if you want to stay
You've got to take a train now, Mama
You know it's the only way


----------



## RoseRed

2500


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> 2500


Actually, 2501.  This one is 2502.


----------



## huntr1

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Actually, 2501.  This one is 2502.


 Fear the Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Fear the Jazz!


  



 I haven't heard THAT in a long time.


----------



## kwillia

*Why do we never get an answer
When we’re knocking at the door? 
With a thousand million questions
About hate and death and war.

It’s where we stop and look around us
There is nothing that we need.
In a world of persecution
That is burning in it’s greed.

Why do we never get an answer
When we’re knocking at the door? 
Because the truth is hard to swallow
That’s what the wall of love is for.

It’s not the way that you say it
When you do those things to me.
It’s more the way that you mean it
When you tell me what will be.

And when you stop and think about it
You won’t believe it’s true.
That all the love you’ve been giving
Has all been meant for you.

I’m looking for someone to change my life.
I’m looking for a miracle in my life.
And if you could see what it’s done to me
To lose the the love I knew
Could safely lead me through.

Between the silence of the mountains
And the crashing of the sea
There lies a land I once lived in
And she’s waiting there for me.

But in the grey of the morning
My mind becomes confused
Between the dead and the sleeping
And the road that I must choose.

I’m looking for someone to change my life.
I’m looking for a miracle in my life.
And if you could see what it’s done to me
To lose the the love I knew
Could safely lead me to
The land that I once knew.
To learn as we grow old
The secrets of our souls.

It’s not the way that you say it
When you do those things to me.
It’s more the way you really mean it
When you tell me what will be.

Why do we never get an answer
When we’re knocking at the door? 
With a thousand million questions
About hate and death and war.

It’s where we stop and look around us
There is nothing that we need.
In a world of persecution
That is burning in it’s greed.

Why do we never get an answer
When we’re knocking at the door?*


----------



## chaotic

*Another song for RR*

The walls are built up, stone by stone, 
the fields divided one by one. 
And the train conductor says 
"Take a break Driver 8, Driver 8 take a break 
We've been on this shift too long" 

And the train conductor says 
"Take a break Driver 8, Driver 8 take a break 
We can reach our destination, but we're still a ways away" 

I saw a treehouse on the outskirts of the farm. 
The power lines have floaters so the airplanes won't get snagged. 
Bells are ringing through the town again, 
Children look up, all they hear is sky-blue, bells ringing 

And the train conductor says 
"Take a break Driver 8, Driver 8 take a break 
We can reach our destination, but we're still a ways away" 

Way to shield the hated heat. 
Way to put myself to sleep. 
Way to shield the hated heat. 
Way to put myself, my children to sleep. 

He piloted this song in a plane like that one. 
She is selling faith on the Go Tell crusade. 
Locomotive 8, Southern Crescent, hear the bells ring again. 
Field to weed is lookin' thin 

And the train conductor says 
"Take a break Driver 8, Driver 8 take a break 
We've been on this shift too long." 
And the train conductor says 
"Take a break Driver 8, Driver 8 take a break 
We can reach our destination, but we're still a ways away"


----------



## kwillia

*No one knows what it’s like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what it’s like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They aren’t as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That’s never free

No one knows what it’s like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They aren’t as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That’s never free

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what it’s like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes
*


----------



## jazz lady

*heard in my mad dash through Wawa...*

It's not in the way that you hold me
It's not in the way you say you care
It's not in the way you've been treating my friends
It's not in the way that you stayed till the end
It's not in the way you look or the things that you say that you'll do

Hold the line, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh
Hold the line, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh

It's not in the words that you told me, girl
It's not in the way you say you're mine, ooh
It's not in the way that you came back to me
It's not in the way that your love set me free
It's not in the way you look or the things that you say that you'll do 

Hold the line, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh
Hold the line, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh

(solo)

It's not in the words that you told me
It's not in the way you say you're mine, ooh
It's not in the way that you came back to me
It's not in the way that your love set me free
It's not in the way you look or the things that you say that you'll do

Hold the line, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh
Hold the line, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh
(love isn't always on time)

Hold the line, love isn't always on time
(love isn't always, love isn't always on time)
Hold the line, love isn't always on time, love isn't always on time
Love isn't always on time, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh


----------



## kwillia

A little summin' summin' from Green Day...

Another turning point
A fork stuck in the road
Time grabs you by the wrist
Directs you where to go
So make the best of this test
And don’t ask why
It’s not a question
But a lesson learned in time
It’s something unpredictable
But in the end is right
I hope you had the time of your life

So take the photographs
And still frames in your mind
Hang it on a shelf of
Good health and good time
Tattoos of memories
And dead skin on trial
For what it’s worth
It was worth all the while
It’s something unpredictable
But in the end is right
I hope you had the time of your life

It’s something unpredictable
But in the end is right
I hope you had the time of your life

It’s something unpredictable
But in the end is right
I hope you had the time of your life


----------



## cattitude

*Long Time, No Hear*

Airgasm


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Airgasm


I fear he has managed to check out of Hotel California and actually leave...


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Airgasm


  It's almost too much to bear.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I fear he has managed to check out of Hotel California and actually leave...


You and your dang cleavage.  You skeered him off.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> You and your dang cleavage.  You skeered him off.


Why do you always blame me... He didn't even pay attention to my cleavage with you and your gray goose giggling all over him.


----------



## RoseRed

I'd like to build the world a home
And furnish it with love
Grow apple trees and honey bees and snow-white turtle doves

I'd like to teach the world to sing
In perfect harmony
I'd like to hold it in my arms and keep it company
I'd like to see the world for once
All standing hand in hand
And hear them echo through the hills "Ah, peace throughout the land"

(That's the song I hear)
I'd like to teach the world to sing (that the world sings today)
In perfect harmony

(Lead singer and background singers singing simultaneously)

I'd like to teach the world to sing
In perfect harmony

Id like to build the world a home
And furnish it with love
Grow apple trees and honey bees and snow-white turtle doves


----------



## Railroad

Thanks for all the train songs!! You folks are awesome.

Here's a real oldie in which the passengers in Coach do an early Rap tune - WAYY early Rap tune, like many, many moons ago. The cadence is set to mimick the slow start and gradual speed-up and slow-down of a steam locomotive (only fitting, because their Rock Island Railroad train is being pulled by a fine old 4-4-0 American.

ROCK ISLAND(c)1957 M. Willson* 
Cash for the merchandise, cash for the button hooks* Cash for the cotton goods, cash for the hard goods* 

Cash for the fancy goods* Cash for the noggins and the piggins and the frikins* Cash for the hogshead, cask and demijohn. 

Cash for the crackers and the pickles and the flypaper.* Look whaddaya talk, whaddaya talk, whaddaya talk, whaddaya talk, whaddaya talk?*

Wheredayagitit?* Whaddaya talk?* 

Ya can talk, ya can talk, ya can bicker, ya can talk, ya can bicker, bicker, bicker, ya can talk, ya can talk, ya can talk, talk, talk, talk, bicker, bicker, bicker, ya can talk all ya wanna but it's different than it was* 

No it ain't, no it ain't, but you gotta know the territory* 

Why it's the Model T Ford, made the trouble, made the people wanna go, wanna get, wanna get, wanna get up and go, seven, eight, nine, ten, twelve, fourteen, twenty-two, twenty- three miles to the county seat* Yes sir, yes sir* 

Who's gonna patronize a little bitty two by four kinda store anymore?* Whaddaya talk, whaddaya talk,* Where do you get it?* Gone, gone, gone with the hogshead cask and demijohn, gone with the sugar barrel, pickle barrel, milk pan, gone with the tub and the pail and the tierce* 

Ever meet a fellow by the name of Hill?* Hill?* Hill?* Hill?* Hill?* Hill?* Hill?* Hill?* Hill?* No!* Just a minute, just a minute, just a minute* Never heard of any salesman Hill* Now he doesn't know the territory* Doesn't know the territory?* What's the fellow's line?* 

Never worries 'bout his line* Never worries 'bout his line?* Or a doggone thing, he's just a bang beat, bell ringing, big haul, great go, neck-or-nothing, rip roarin', every time a bull's eye salesman, that's Professor Harold Hill, Harold Hill* What's the fellow's line?* What's his line?* He's a fake, and he doesn't know the territory!* 

Look, whaddaya talk, whaddaya talk, whaddaya talk, whaddaya talk?* He's a music man* He's a what?* He's a what?* He's a music man and he sells clarinets to the kids in the town with the big trombones and the rat-a-tat drums, big brass bass, big brass bass, and the piccolo, the piccolo with uniforms, too with a shiny gold braid on the coat and a big red stripe runnin'*

Well, I don't know much about bands but I do know you can't make a living selling big trombones, no sir. Mandolin picks, perhaps and here and there a Jew's harp* 

No, the fellow sells bands, boy's bands. I don't know how he does it but he lives like a king and he dallies and he gathers and he plucks and he shines, and when the man dances, certainly boys, what else? The piper pays him. Yessir, yessir, yessir, yessir, when the man dances, certainly, boys, what else? The piper pays him. Yessir, Yessir* 

But he doesn't know the territory! 









</PRE>


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'd like to build the world a home
> And furnish it with love
> Grow apple trees and honey bees and snow-white turtle doves


  Thanks.  I have a new cavity in one of my teeth because of you.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Why do you always blame me... He didn't even pay attention to my cleavage with you and your gray goose giggling all over him.


That's it...resort to calling Otter names...


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I have a new cavity in one of my teeth because of you.


Sorry.

She floats like a swan
Grace on the water
Lips like sugar
Lips like sugar
Just when you think you've caught her 
She glides across the water 
She calls for you tonight 
To share this moonlight 

She'll flow down your river 
And ask him and she'll give you

Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 

She knows what she knows
I know what she's thinking
Sugar kisses
Sugar kisses
Just when you think she's yours 
She's flown to other shores 
To laugh at how you break 
To melt into this lake 

She'll flow down your river 
And ask him and she'll give you
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 

She'll be my mirror 
Reflect what I am 
A loser and a winner 
The King of Siam 
And my Siamese twin 
She knows what I'm thinking

She'll flow down your river 
And ask him and she'll give you

Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses


----------



## jazz lady

That was pretty, Rose...In the same vein...

Sugarpie honeybunch
You know that I love you
I can't help myself
I love you and nobody else

In and out my life
You come and you go
Leaving just your picture behind
And I've kissed it a thousand times

When you snap your fingers
Or wink your eye
I come a running to you
I'm tied to your apron strings

And there's nothing that I can do
Ooocant help myself
no i cant help myself

Sugarpie honeybunch
I'm weaker than a man should be
I can't help myself
I'm a fool in love you see

Wanna tell you I don't love you
Tell you that we're through
And I've tried
But everytime I see your face
I get up all choked up inside

When I call your name, girl
It starts the flame burning in my heart
Tearin' it all apart
No matter how I try
My love I cannot hide

Sugarpie honeybunch
You know that I'm weak for you
I can't help myself
I love you and nobody else

Sugarpie honeybunch
I'll do anything you ask me to
I can't help myself
I want you and nobody else

Sugarpie honeybunch
You know that I love you
I can't help myself...


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That was pretty, Rose...In the same vein...</PRE>
> 
> Sugarpie honeybunchYou know that I love youI can't help myselfI love you and nobody elseIn and out my lifeYou come and you goLeaving just your picture behindAnd I've kissed it a thousand timesWhen you snap your fingersOr wink your eyeI come a running to youI'm tied to your apron stringsAnd there's nothing that I can doOoocant help myselfno i cant help myselfSugarpie honeybunchI'm weaker than a man should beI can't help myselfI'm a fool in love you seeWanna tell you I don't love youTell you that we're throughAnd I've triedBut everytime I see your faceI get up all choked up insideWhen I call your name, girlIt starts the flame burning in my heartTearin' it all apartNo matter how I tryMy love I cannot hideSugarpie honeybunchYou know that I'm weak for youI can't help myselfI love you and nobody elseSugarpie honeybunchI'll do anything you ask me toI can't help myselfI want you and nobody elseSugarpie honeybunchYou know that I love youI can't help myself</PRE>



This hurts my eyes.


----------



## RoseRed

Moving forward using all my breath 
Making love to you was never second best 
I saw the world crashing all around your face 
Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace

I'll stop the world and melt with you 
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
And there's nothing you and I won't do 
I'll stop the world and melt with you 

(We should know better) Dream of better lives the kind which never hate 
(We should see) Trapped in a state of imaginary grace 
(We should know better) I made a pilgrimage to save this human's race
(We should see) Never comprehending a race that's long gone by 

(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 
(Let's stop the world) You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
And there's nothing you and I won't do 
(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 

The future's open wide 

I'll stop the world and melt with you 
(I'll stop the world) You've seen some changes and it's getting better all the time 
And there's nothing you and I won't do 
(I'll stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 

The future's open wide

hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm 
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 

I'll stop the world and melt with you 
(I'll stop the world) You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time 
And there's nothing you and I won't do 
(I'll stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you 

I'll stop the world and melt with you (I'll stop the world and melt with you) 
I'll stop the world and melt with you (I'll stop the world and melt with you)


----------



## otter

Sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Honey, ah sugar sugar
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
I just can't believe the loveliness of loving you
(I just can't believe it's true)
I just can't believe the one to love this feeling to.
(I just can't believe it's true)
Ah sugar, ah honey honey 
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Ah honey, ah sugar sugar
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
When I kissed you, girl, I knew how sweet a kiss could be
(I know how sweet a kiss can be)
Like the summer sunshine pour your sweetness over me
(Pour your sweetness over me)
Sugar, pour a little sugar on it honey,
Pour a little sugar on it baby
I'm gonna make your life so sweet, yeah yeah yeah
Pour a little sugar on it oh yeah
Pour a little sugar on it honey,
Pour a little sugar on it baby
I'm gonna make your life so sweet, yeah yeah yeah
Pour a little sugar on it honey,
Ah sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Oh honey, honey, sugar sugar ..
You are my candy girl ..


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> This hurts my eyes.


Sorry - I fixed it.  I don't know why it did that.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sorry - I fixed it.  I don't know why it did that.


----------



## jazz lady

*more sugar...*

a little def leppard

Step inside, walk this way
You and me babe, Hey, hey! 

Love is like a bomb, baby, c'mon get it on 
Livin' like a lover with a radar phone 
Lookin' like a tramp, like a video vamp 
Demolition woman, can I be your man? 
Razzle 'n' a dazzle 'n' a flash a little light 
Television lover, baby, go all night 
Sometime, anytime, sugar me sweet 
Little miss ah innocent sugar me, yeah 

Hey! 
C'mon, take a bottle, shake it up 
Break the bubble, break it up 

Pour some sugar on me 
Ooh, in the name of love 
Pour some sugar on me 
C'mon fire me up 
Pour your sugar on me 
Oh, I can't get enough 

I'm hot, sticky sweet 
From my head to my feet yeah 

Listen! red light, yellow light, green-a-light go! 
Crazy little woman in a one man show 
Mirror queen, mannequin, rhythm of love 
Sweet dream, saccharine, loosen up 

You gotta squeeze a little, squeeze a little 
Tease a little more 
Easy operator come a knockin' on my door 
Sometime, anytime, sugar me sweet 
Little miss innocent sugar me, yeah 

Take a bottle, shake it up 
Break the bubble, break it up 

Pour some sugar on me 
Ooh, in the name of love 
Pour some sugar on me 
C'mon fire me up 
Pour your sugar on me 
Oh, I can't get enough 

I'm hot, sticky sweet 
From my head to my feet yeah 

_[guitar solo]_ 

You got the peaches, I got the cream 
Sweet to taste, saccharine 
'Cos I'm hot, say what, sticky sweet 
From my head, my head, to my feet 

Do you take sugar? one lump or two? 

Take a bottle, shake it up 
Break the bubble, break it up 

Pour some sugar on me 
Ooh, in the name of love 
Pour some sugar on me 
C'mon fire me up 
Pour your sugar on me 
Oh, I can't get enough 
Pour some sugar on me 
Oh, in the name of love 
Pour some sugar on me 
Get it, come get it 
Pour your sugar on me 
Ooh 
Pour some sugar on me 
Yeah! Sugar me!


:guitar:


----------



## RoseRed

I've seen the bright lights of Memphis 
And the Commodore Hotel 
And underneath a street lamp I met a Southern belle 
Well she took me to the river, where she cast her spell 
And in that Southern moonlight, she sang a song so well 

If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb 
And we can walk together down in dixieland 
Down in dixieland 

Well we made all the hot spots. My money flowed like wine 
Then that low down Southern whiskey began to fog my mind 
And I don't remember church bells or the money I put down 
On the white picket fence and boardwalk of the house at the edge of town 
But boy do I remember the strain of her refrain 
The nights we spent together, and the way she called my name 

If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb 
And we can walk together down in dixieland 
Down in dixieland 

Well it's been a year since she ran away 
Yes that guitar player sure could play 
She always liked to sing along 
She's always handy with a song 
Then one night in the lobby of the Commodore Hotel 
I chanced to meet a bartender who said he knew her well 
And as he handed me a drink he began to hum a song 
And all the boys there, at the bar, began to sign along 

If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb 
And we can walk together down in dixieland 
Down in dixieland


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb
> And we can walk together down in dixieland
> Down in dixieland


One of my all time favs... 

I will be downloading this one from iTunes tonight...


----------



## RoseRed

As the son of a son of a sailor
I went out on the sea for adventure
Expanding the view of the captain and crew
Like a man just released from indenture

As a dreamer of dreams and a travelin’ man
I have chalked up many a mile
Read dozens of books about heroes and crooks
And I learned much from both of their styles

Chorus:
Son of a son, son of a son
Son of a son of a sailor
Son of a gun, load the last ton
One step ahead of the jailer

Now away in the near future
Southeast of disorder
You can shake the hand of the mango man
As he greats you at the border

And the lady she hails from trinidad
Island of the spices
Salt for your meat, and cinnamon sweet
And the rum is for all your good vices

Haul the sheet in as we ride on the wind
That our forefathers harnessed before us
Hear the bells ring as the tight rigging sings
It’s a son of a gun of a chorus

Where it all ends I can’t fathom my friends
If I knew I might toss out my anchor
So I cruise along always searchin’ for songs
Not a lawyer a thief or a banker

But a son of a son, son of a son
Son of a son of a sailor
Son of a gun, load the last ton
One step ahead of the jailer

I’m just a son of a son, son of a son
Son of a son of a sailor
The sea’s in my veins, my tradition remains
I’m just glad I don’t live in a trailer


----------



## RoseRed

You can take all the tea in china
Put it in a big brown bag for me
Sail right around the seven oceans
Drop it straight into the deep blue sea
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You can’t stop us on the road to freedom
You can’t keep us ’cause our eyes can see
Men with insight, men in granite
Knights in armor bent on chivalry
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You can’t stop us on the road to freedom
You can’t stop us ’cause our eyes can see
Men with insight, men in granite
Knights in armor intent on chivalry
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You know she’s alright
You know she’s alright with me
She’s alright, she’s alright (she’s an angel)

You can take all the tea in china
Put it in a big brown bag for me
Sail it right around the seven oceans
Drop it smack dab in the middle of the deep blue sea
Because she’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like the honey, baby, from the bee
She’s my baby, you know she’s alright.....


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I’m just a son of a son, son of a son
> Son of a son of a sailor
> The sea’s in my veins, my tradition remains
> I’m just glad I don’t live in a trailer


I don't know how many times I've heard this song lately.  A lady in my office is gearing up for the Buffet concert.


----------



## jazz lady

*heard this yesterday...dusty springfield...*

Billy-ray was a preacher’s son
And when his daddy would visit he’d come along
When they gathered round and started talkin’
That’s when billy would take me walkin’
A-through the back yard we’d go walkin’
Then he’d look into my eyes
Lord knows to my surprise

The only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was, mmm, yes he was

Being good isn’t always easy
No matter how hard I try
When he started sweet-talkin’ to me
He’d come and tell me everything is all right
He’d kiss and tell me everything is all right
Can I get away again tonight? 

The only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was, lord knows he was

How well I remember
The look that was in his eyes
Stealin’ kisses from me on the sly
Takin’ time to make time
Tellin’ me that he’s all mine
Learnin’ from each other’s knowing
Lookin’ to see how much we’ve grown

And the only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was, oh, yes he was
He was the sweet-talking son of a preacher man
I guessed he was the son of a preacher man
Sweet-lovin’ son of a preacher man
Ahh, move me


----------



## jazz lady

*genesis...*

Hot sun beating down
Burning my feet just walking around.

Hot sun making me sweat
’gators getting close, hasn’t got me yet

I can’t dance, I can’t talk.
Only thing about me is the way I walk.
I can’t dance, I can’t sing
I’m just standing here selling everything.

Blue jeans sitting on the beach,
Her dog’s talking to me, but she’s out of reach.

She’s got a body under that shirt,
But all she wants to do is rub my face in the dirt.

Cos, I can’t dance, I can’t talk.
Only thing about me is the way I walk.
I can’t dance, I can’t sing
I’m just standing here selling.

Oh and checking everything is in place,
You never know who’s looking on.

Young punk spilling beer on my shoes,
Fat guy’s talking to me trying to steal my blues.

Thick smoke, see her smiling through.
I never thought so much could happen just shooting pool.

But I can’t dance, I can’t talk.
The only thing about me is the way that I walk.
I can’t dance, I can’t sing
I’m just standing here selling

Oh and checking everything is in place
You never know who’s looking on
A perfect body with a perfect face - uh-huh.

No, I can’t dance, I can’t talk.
The only thing about me is the way I walk.
No, I can’t dance, I can’t sing
I’m just standing here selling everything.

But I can walk.
No I can’t dance.
No no no I can’t dance
No I said I can’t sing.
But I can walk


----------



## jazz lady

*jethro tull...long, long, loooong time no hear...*

Walking through forests of palm tree apartments ---
Scoff at the monkeys who live in their dark tents
Down by the waterhole --- drunk every friday ---
Eating their nuts --- saving their raisins for sunday.
Lions and tigers who wait in the shadows ---
They’re fast but they’re lazy, and sleep in green meadows.
Let’s bungle in the jungle --- well, that’s all right by me.
I’m a tiger when I want love,
But I’m a snake if we disagree.

Just say a word and the boys will be right there:
With claws at your back to send a chill through the night air.
Is it so frightening to have me at your shoulder? 
Thunder and lightning couldn’t be bolder.
I’ll write on your tombstone, ``i thank you for dinner.’’
This game that we animals play is a winner.

Let’s bungle in the jungle --- well, that’s all right by me.
I’m a tiger when I want love,
But I’m a snake if we disagree.

The rivers are full of crocodile nasties
And he who made kittens put snakes in the grass.
He’s a lover of life but a player of pawns ---
Yes, the king on his sunset lies waiting for dawn
To light up his jungle
As play is resumed.
The monkeys seem willing to strike up the tune.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Walking through forests of palm tree apartments ---
> Scoff at the monkeys who live in their dark tents
> Down by the waterhole --- drunk every friday ---
> Eating their nuts --- saving their raisins for sunday.
> Lions and tigers who wait in the shadows ---
> They’re fast but they’re lazy, and sleep in green meadows.
> Let’s bungle in the jungle --- well, that’s all right by me.
> I’m a tiger when I want love,
> But I’m a snake if we disagree.
> 
> Just say a word and the boys will be right there:
> With claws at your back to send a chill through the night air.
> Is it so frightening to have me at your shoulder?
> Thunder and lightning couldn’t be bolder.
> I’ll write on your tombstone, ``i thank you for dinner.’’
> This game that we animals play is a winner.
> 
> Let’s bungle in the jungle --- well, that’s all right by me.
> I’m a tiger when I want love,
> But I’m a snake if we disagree.
> 
> The rivers are full of crocodile nasties
> And he who made kittens put snakes in the grass.
> He’s a lover of life but a player of pawns ---
> Yes, the king on his sunset lies waiting for dawn
> To light up his jungle
> As play is resumed.
> The monkeys seem willing to strike up the tune.


----------



## jazz lady

U don’t have 2 be beautiful
2 turn me on
I just need your body baby
From dusk till dawn
U don’t need experience
2 turn me out
U just leave it all up 2 me
I’m gonna show u what it’s all about

U don’t have 2 be rich
2 be my girl
U don’t have 2 be cool
2 rule my world
Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your

Kiss

U got to not talk dirty, baby
If u wanna impress me
U can’t be 2 flirty, mama
I know how 2 undress me (yeah)
I want 2 be your fantasy
Maybe u could be mine
U just leave it all up to me
We could have a good time

U don’t have 2 be rich
2 be my girl
U don’t have 2 be cool
2 rule my world
Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your

Kiss

Yes
I think I wanna dance
Gotta, gotta
Little girl wendy’s parade
Gotta, gotta, gotta

Women not girls rule my world
I said they rule my world
Act your age, mama (not your shoe size)
Not your shoe size
Maybe we could do the twirl
U don’t have 2 watch dynasty
2 have an attitude
U just leave it all up 2 me
My love will be your food
Yeah

U don’t have 2 be rich
2 be my girl
U don’t have 2 be cool
2 rule my world
Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your

Kiss


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hate... absolutely cannot stand... would rather listen to Muskrat Love... than listen to ANYTHING... by Jethro Tull...


lansattack:  hee-hee!


----------



## RoseRed

Out here in the fields
I fight for my meals
I get my back into my living
I don't need to fight
To prove I'm right
I don't need to be forgiven

Don't cry
Don't raise your eye
It's only teenage wasteland

Sally ,take my hand
Travel south crossland
Put out the fire
Don't look past my shoulder
The exodus is here
The happy ones are near
Let's get together
Before we get much older

Teenage wasteland
It's only teenage wasteland
Teenage wasteland
Oh, oh
Teenage wasteland
They're all wasted!


----------



## otter

I got home and the door was locked, I tried to ring the bell
Found a little bitty note, that she had wrote, telling me to go to hell
I crawled in the window, got inside
She kicked me in the balls and then I cried
Called me a name and said I lied 
And kicked me again, I thought I died
Lit my clothes and set em on fire
Then she hit with her curling iron
I tried to block it, with my watch
Then she kicked me in the crotch again
Yea, todays the day my wife met my girlfriend.

Well, I tried to tell her, but she didn’t care
Things weren’t what they seemed
She had a pan on the stove full of boiling water
And my mattress would soon be steamed
I tried to run, screamed for help
She hit me in the nertz with a rhinestone belt
It was like nothing that I had ever felt.
I thank gawd I wasn’t wearing a kilt.
She grabbed a bat, from beneath the bed
She swung it once, and barely missed my head
She reared back, swung it again
And then she hit me in the twins again.
Yea, todays the day my wife met my girlfriend.
Yeah, todays an awful day, my boys won’t be the same
Yea, todays the day my wife met my girlfriend.


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> Yea, todays the day my wife met my girlfriend.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> Yea, todays the day my wife met my girlfriend.


  TFF!


----------



## Tonio

He love your sexy body, he loves your dirty mind
He loves when you hold him when you grab him from behind
Oh baby, you're such a pretty thing
I can't wait to introduce you to the other members of my gang

You don't need no wax job, you're smooth enough for me
If you need you oil changed I'll do it for you free
Oh baby, the pleasure would be all mine
If you let me drive your pickup truck and park it where the sun don't shine

Every time he touches you his hair stands up on end
His legs begin to quiver and his mind begins to bend
Oh baby, you're such a tasty treat
But i'm under doctor's orders, I'm afraid to overeat

He love your sense of humor, your disposition too
There's absolutely nothing that he don't love about you
Oh baby, I'm on my hands and knees
Life would be so simple if I only had you to please

Oh baby, turn around and say goodbye
You go to the airport now and i'm going home to cry

He loves your...Electric dumplings
He loves your...Red bell peppers
He loves your...Fuel injection
He loves your...Service charge
He loves your...Five-speed gearbox
He loves your...Long endurance
He loves your...Quest for junk food
He loves your...Big refrigerator
He loves your...Trembling wilbury
He loves your...Marble earrings
He loves your...Porky curtains
He loves your...Power steering
He loves your...Bottled water
He loves your...Parts and services

Dirty world, a dirty world, it's a ...ing dirty world


----------



## jazz lady

*a little billy joel for air...*

Safe at harbor, everything is easy
Off to starboard, daylight comes up fast
Now I’m restless for the open water
Red flags are flying from the coast guard mast
They told me to stay, I heard all the information
I motored away and steered straight ahead
Though the weatherman said

Chorus
There’s a storm front coming (mood indigo)
White water running and the pressure is low
Storm front coming (mood indigo)
Small craft warning on the radio

I’ve been sailing a long time on this ocean
Man gets lonesome, all those years at sea
I’ve got a woman, my life should be easy
Most men hunger for the life I lead
The morning was gray, but I had the motivation
I drifted away and ran into more
Heavy weather off shore

There’s a storm front coming (mood indigo)
White water running and the pressure is low
Storm front coming (mood indigo)
Small craft warning on the radio

We’ve got a low pressure system and a northeast breeze
We’ve got a falling barometer and rising seas
We’ve got the cumulonimbus and a possible gale
We’ve got a force nine blowing on the beaufort scale

I’m still restless for the open water
Though she gives me everything I need
She asked me to stay, but I’d done my navigation
I drove her away, but I should have known
To stay tied up at home

There’s a storm front coming (mood indigo)
White water running and the pressure is low
Storm front coming (mood indigo)
Small craft warning on the radio


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Airgasm


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I fear he has managed to check out of Hotel California and actually leave...


 I'm actually checked in at a hotel in Florida!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's almost too much to bear.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


Thanks.  I needed that.   BTW - congrats on last weekend.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks. I needed that.  BTW - congrats on last weekend.


YW ! and TY on the congrats. How you find out how we did?

Some props from Sailing World :

http://www.sailingworld.com/article.jsp?ID=36805&typeID=403&catID=599

http://www.sailingworld.com/article.jsp?ID=36818&typeID=403&catID=599

On the second write-up, you have to go towards the bottom to find us.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> YW ! and TY on the congrats. How you find out how we did?
> 
> Some props from Sailing World :
> 
> http://www.sailingworld.com/article.jsp?ID=36805&typeID=403&catID=599
> 
> http://www.sailingworld.com/article.jsp?ID=36818&typeID=403&catID=599
> 
> On the second write-up, you have to go towards the bottom to find us.


That's where I found out.   I was curious to see how you did, especially with the challenging conditions. Sunday originally looked like a wash-out, then became the most gorgeous day. Lucky you to be out in it!

And kudos for stopping and helping the man overboard, even though it could have cost you the race.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That's where I found out.   I was curious to see how you did, especially with the challenging conditions. Sunday originally looked like a wash-out, then became the most gorgeous day. Lucky you to be out in it!


We had a great regatta, venture to say we opened a can of wup-azz on our competition. 

During the last race, we were leading the pack by a 1/4 mile and were on our way to a first. Then we watched a crew member on another boat get knocked overboard by the spinnaker pole. Dropped sail, and offered assistance. Another one of thier crew members jumped in to take the poor soul a life jacket. Both became seperated from thier boat. We ended up pulling both of them from the drink, and delivered them back to thier boat. Up with the sails and finished in fifth.

We had a "re-dress" hearing and the judges awarded us first. They thanked us for stopping our race to help out fellow sailors, which they stated most people wouldn't have done.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> We had a great regatta, venture to say we opened a can of wup-azz on our competition.


I saw the final results. Very impressive. Way to go! 



> We had a "re-dress" hearing and the judges awarded us first. They thanked us for stopping our race to help out fellow sailors, which they stated most people wouldn't have done.


That shows a lot of character for your captain and the crew. Good on you all for caring.


----------



## jazz lady

*I feel like rocking out...*

Have you heard the news
It’s all over town
If you ain’t heard it boys
You better sit down

I got the story here
It’s hot off the press
Brace yourself now
And take a deep breath
Grab a hold of something
Hold on tight
Betty lou’s gettin’ out tonight

First heard the rumor down on 12th and main

The poor druggist he was going insane
His stuff is selling out like never before
He finally had to up and close the store

All the boys were getting ready to fight
Betty lou’s gettin’ out tonight
Betty lou’s gettin’ out tonight
Betty lou’s gettin’ out tonight
She was bad
Her momma got mad
But now her momma said it’s all right
All the boys are getting ready and right
Betty lou’s gettin’out tonight

Betty lou
Betty lou
It’s all true
It’s really true
What do you think about that boys


----------



## jazz lady

*more seger...*

She’s totally committed
To major independence
But she’s a lady through and through
She gives them quite a battle
All that they can handle
She’ll bruise some
She’ll hurt some too
But oh they love to watch her strut
Oh they do respect her but
They love to watch her strut

Sometimes they’ll want to leave her
Just give up and leave her
But they would never play that scene
In spite of all her talking
Once she starts in walking
The lady will be all they ever dreamed
Oh they’ll love to watch her strut
Oh they’ll kill to make the cut
They love to watch her strut

Yeah love to watch her strut
Watch her strut


----------



## kwillia

I loooove Segar...:


----------



## Agee

*Rocking with Foghat*

*Goin' to the city, got you on my mind,
Country sure is pretty, I'll leave it all behind,
This is my decision, I'm comin' home to stay this time.

'Cause I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city,
Fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city.

Breathin' all the clean air, sittin' in the sun,
When I get my train fare, I'll get up and run.
I'm ready for the city, air pollution here I come!

'Cause I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city,
I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city.

I'm like a fish out of water, I'm just a man in a hole.
The city lights turn my blues into gold.
I ain't no country boy, I'm just a homesick man.
I'm gonna hit the grit just as fast as I can.

**I'm tired of layin' back, hangin' around,
I'm gonna catch that train, then I'll be city bound.

*{Rod - Solo}*

I ain't no country boy, I'm just a homesick man.
I'm gonna hit the grit just as fast as I can.

I'll get off on Main Street, step into the crowd,
Sidewalk under my feet, yeah, traffic's good and loud.
When I see my inner city child, I'll be walkin' on a cloud.

'Cause I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city,
I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city...
I'm a fool, (Fool for the city) A fool for the city, (Fool for the city)
I'm a fool, (Fool for the city) A fool for the city, (Fool for the city)
I'm a fool, (Fool for the city) A crazy fool, (Fool for the city)

I'm a fool yea, (Fool for the city) A fool for the city, (Fool for the city)
(Fool for the city) (Fool for the city)
I ain't no country boy, woo! (Fool for the city) (Fool for the city)
Woo! (Fool for the city) (Fool for the city)
A Fool for the city (Fool for the city) (Fool for the city)
Whoo! (Fool for the city) (Fool for the city) ...
*


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She’s totally committed
> To major independence
> But she’s a lady through and through
> She gives them quite a battle
> All that they can handle
> She’ll bruise some
> She’ll hurt some too
> But oh they love to watch her strut
> Oh they do respect her but
> They love to watch her strut
> 
> Sometimes they’ll want to leave her
> Just give up and leave her
> But they would never play that scene
> In spite of all her talking
> Once she starts in walking
> The lady will be all they ever dreamed
> Oh they’ll love to watch her strut
> Oh they’ll kill to make the cut
> They love to watch her strut
> 
> Yeah love to watch her strut
> Watch her strut



We changed the words to this song in h.s. TO LOVE TO WATCH HIM STRUT....


----------



## jazz lady

*still more seger...*

She stood there bright as the sun on that california coast
He was a midwestern boy on his own
She looked at him with those soft eyes,
So innocent and blue
He knew right then he was too far from home he was too far from home

She took his hand and she led him along that golden beach
They watched the waves tumble over the sand
They drove for miles and miles
Up those twisting turning roads
Higher and higher and higher they climbed

And those hollywood nights
In those hollywood hills
She was looking so right
In her diamonds and frills
All those big city nights
In those high rolling hills
Above all the lights
She had all of the skills

He’d headed west ’cause he felt that a change
Would do him good
See some old friends, good for the soul
She had been born with a face that would her
Get her way
He saw that face and he lost all control
He had lost all control

Night after night, day after day, it went on and on
Then came that morning he woke up alone
He spent all night staring down at the lights of la
Wondering if he could ever go home

And those hollywood nights
In those hollywood hills
It was looking so right
It was giving him chills
In those big city nights
In those high rolling hills
Above all the lights
With a passion that kills

In those hollywood nights
In those hollywood hills
She was looking so right
In her diamonds and frills
All those big city nights
In those high rolling hills
Above all the lights
She had all of the skills

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> {Rod - Solo}


  That sounds...interesting.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> A rod solo, huh... those Florida hotels must not have room service...


  Ed Zactly what I was thinking.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ed Zactly what I was thinking.


I deleted it thinking no one else would get it...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I deleted it thinking no one else would get it...


Oh, I got it all right.


----------



## jazz lady

So you’re a little bit older and a lot less bolder
Than you used to be
So you used to shake ’em down
But now you stop and think about your dignity

So now sweet sixteens turned thirty-one
You get to feelin’ weary when the work days done
Well all you got to do is get up and into your kicks
If you’re in a fix
Come back baby
Rock and roll never forgets

You better get yourself a partner
Go down to the concert or the local bar
Check the local newspapers
Chances are you won’t have to go too far
Yeah the rafters will be ringing cause the beat’s so strong

The crowd will be swaying and singing along
And all you got to do is get in into the mix
If you need a fix
Come back baby
Rock and roll never forgets

Oh the bands still playing it loud and lean
Listen to the guitar player making it scream
All you got to do is just make that scene tonight
Heh tonight

Well now sweet sixteens turned thirty-one
Feel a little tired feeling under the gun
Well all chuck’s children are out there playing his licks
Get into your kicks
Come back baby
Rock ’n roll never forgets
Said you can come back baby
Rock ’n roll never forgets

  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

*Speaking of HS*



			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> We changed the words to this song in h.s. TO LOVE TO WATCH HIM STRUT....


Should have told you by now, but I can’t find the words, oh no
If I could show you somehow, but I don’t have the nerve, oh yeah

You don’t see me looking at you, how can love be so blind
Somehow you don’t notice me, sooner or later there will come a time, baby

Chorus:
If you need somebody, the way that I need you
If you wanted somebody, the way that I want you

Oh yeah, the way that I want you

If I could hold you tonight, it would last me forever
But the time’s never right, when will we be together, oh no

If I could make you understand, what you’re doing to me
Maybe there will come a time, when sooner or later I will make you see, baby

Chorus:
If you need somebody, the way that I need you
If you wanted somebody, the way that I want you

Ooh, if I could tell you now, the way you make me feel
Ooh, if I could show you somehow, don’t you know my lovin’ is oh so real

(solo)

Chorus:
If you need somebody, the way that I need you
If you wanted somebody, the way that I want you

(if you need somebody) I need you, I want you, I gotta tell you
The way that I need you
And if you wanted somebody, the way that I want you...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ed Zactly what I was thinking.


Damn  I love you ladies


----------



## chaotic

I was a little too tall
Could’ve used a few pounds
Tight pants points hardly reknown
She was a black-haired beauty with big dark eyes
And points all her own sitting way up high
Way up firm and high

Out past the cornfields where the woods got heavy
Out in the back seat of my ’60 chevy
Workin’ on mysteries without any clues
Workin’ on our night moves
Tryin’ to make some front page drive-in news
Workin’ on our night moves
In the summertime
In the sweet summertime

We weren’t in love, oh no, far from it
We weren’t searchin’ for some pie in the sky summit
We were just young and restless and bored
Livin’ by the sword
And we’d steal away every chance we could
To the backroom, to the alley or the trusty woods
I used her, she used me
But neither one cared
We were gettin’ our share
Workin’ on our night moves
Tryin’ to lose the awkward teenage blues
Workin’ on our night moves
And it was summertime

And oh the wonder
We felt the lightning
And we waited on the thunder
Waited on the thunder

I awoke last night to the sound of thunder
How far off I sat and wondered
Started humming a song from 1962
Ain’t it funny how the night moves
When you just don’t seem to have as much to lose
Strange how the night moves
With autumn closing in


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Speaking of HS


Wow...HollowSoul is going to be touched...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> (if you need somebody) I need you, I want you, I gotta tell you
> The way that I need you
> And if you wanted somebody, the way that I want you...


My, oh my.  I do declare it's getting rather hot in here.  :fansherselfvigorously:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow...HollowSoul is going to be touched...


I think HollowSoul is already a little touched.


----------



## chaotic

*Santana/Sideways*

Pretty cool newer Santana song, that I just heard. It was my last freebie iTunes cap:


You know it isn’t easy
For these thoughts here to leave me
There are no words to describe it
In french or in english
Cause diamonds they fade
And flowers they bloom
And I’m telling you

Chorus
That these feelings won’t go away
They’ve been knockin me sideways
They’ve been knockin me out lately
Whenever you come around me
These feelings won’t go away
They’ve been knockin me sideways
I keep thinking in a moment that
Time will take them away
But these feelings won’t go away


----------



## jazz lady

*I can't believe NOBODY has posted the ULTIMATE Seger tune...*

Just take those old records off the shelf
I’ll sit and listen to ’em by myself
Today’s music aln ’t got the same soul
I like that old time rock ’n’ roll

Don’t try to take me to a disco
You’ll never even get me out on the
In ten minutes I’ll be late for the door
I like that old time rock’n’ roll

Still like that old time rock’n’ roll
That kind of music just soothes the soul
I reminisce about the days of old
With that old time rock ’n’ roll

Won’t go to hear them play a tango
I’d rather hear some blues or funky old soul
There’s only sure way to get me to go
Start playing old time rock ’n’ roll

Call me a relic, call me what you will
Say I’m old-fashioned, say I’m over the hill
Today’ music ain’t got the same soul
I like that old time rock ’n’ roll

Still like that old time rock’n’ roll
That kind of music just soothes the soul
I reminisce about the days of old
With that old time rock ’n’ roll


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Damn I love you ladies


The feeling is mutual, kind sir.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow...HollowSoul is going to be touched...


----------



## jazz lady

*seger, seger, seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeger...*

ah, to be innocent again and NOT know what this song was really about...


Wally’s getting’ anxious thinkin’ ’bout tonight
Bruce is all spiffy lookin’ wicked lookin’ right
Eddie’s getting’ spruced
And donna’s getting’ loose
Theyre passin’ round the bottle
And they’re gettin’ good and juiced
B.g.’s winin’ dinin’ checkin’ talent at the club
Skippers hauntin’ second lookin’ forward to his rub
The busters from the country
And the hitters from the shop
Everybody wants to do the horizontal bop

Someone bring the records
Someone get the brew
Someone get a house
Buddy we’ll know what to do
Someone tell the ladies
Someone make a deal
If we can’t find a house
Then someone better find a field

Grass is good as carpet
Anyplace is fine
Its time to get to rockin’
Babe it’s time to make it shine
Tell ’em we’ll be dancin’
Dancin’ till we drop
It’s time to get down and do the horizontal bop

Theyre fillin’ up the corners
Theyre fillin’ up the streets
You can feel the tension
You can almost feel the heat
The music’s gettin’ louder
The beat’s gittin’ fast
Summers finally made it
Yeah it’s finally here at last

The pony cars are cruisin’ on woodward avenue
Go and try to pass’em
They’ll smoke you if you do
The whole town’s shakin’ from the bottom to the top
Everybody wants to do the horizontal bop
The busters from the country
And the hitters from the shop
Everybody wants to do the horizontal bop
Tell ’em we’ll be dancin’
Dancin’ till we drop
Everybody wants to do the horizontal bop


----------



## jazz lady

*last one...more seger...and off to dreamland for me...*

There’s a hard moon risin’ on the streets tonight
There’s a reckless feeling in your heart as you head out tonight
Through the concrete canyons to the midtown light
Where the latest neon promises are burning bright

Past the open windows on the darker streets
Where unseen angry voices flash and children cry
Past the phony posers with their worn out lines
The tired new money dressed to the nines
The low life dealers with their bad designs
And the dilettantes with their open minds

You’re out on the town, safe in the crowd
Ready to go for the ride
Searching the eyes, looking for clues
There’s no way you can hide
The fire inside

Well you’ve been to the clubs and the discotheques
Where they deal one another from the bottom of a deck of promises
Where the cautious loners and emotional wrecks
Do an acting stretch as a way to hide the obvious
And the lights go down and they dance real close
And for one brief instant they pretend they’re safe and warm

Then the beat gets louder and the mood is gone
The darkness scatters as the lights flash on
They hold one another just a little too long
And they move apart and then move on

On to the street, on to the next
Safe in the knowledge that they tried
Faking the smile, hiding the pain
Never satisfied
The fire inside
Fire inside

Now the hour is late and he thinks you’re asleep
You listen to him dress and you listen to him leave
Like you knew he would
You hear his car pull away in the street
Then you move to the door and you lock it when
He’s gone for good

Then you walk to the window and stare at the moon
Riding high and lonesome through a starlit sky
And it comes to you how it all slips away
Youth and beauty are gone one day
No matter what you dream or feel or say
It ends in dust and disarray

Like wind on the plains, sand through the glass
Waves rolling in with the tide
Dreams die hard and we watch them erode
But we cannot be denied
The fire inside


----------



## RoseRed

Welcome my son, welcome to the machine. 
Where have you been? 
It's alright we know where you've been. 
You've been in the pipeline, filling in time, 
Provided with toys and 'Scouting for Boys'. 
You brought a guitar to punish your ma, 
And you didn't like school, and now you 
know you're nobody's fool, 
So welcome to the machine. 

Welcome my son, welcome to the machine. 
What did you dream? 
It's alright we told you what to dream. 
You dreamed of a big star, 
He played a mean guitar, 
He always ate in the Steak Bar. 
He loved to drive in his Jaguar. 
So welcome to the Machine.


----------



## RoseRed

I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.
See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly.
I’m crying.

Sitting on a cornflake, waiting for the van to come.
Corporation tee-shirt, stupid bloody tuesday.
Man, you been a naughty boy, you let your face grow long.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g’joob.

Mister city policeman sitting
Pretty little policemen in a row.
See how they fly like lucy in the sky, see how they run.
I’m crying, I’m crying.
I’m crying, I’m crying.

Yellow matter custard, dripping from a dead dog’s eye.
Crabalocker fishwife, pornographic priestess,
Boy, you been a naughty girl you let your knickers down.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g’joob.

Sitting in an english garden waiting for the sun.
If the sun don’t come, you get a tan
From standing in the english rain.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g’joob g’goo goo g’joob.

Expert textpert choking smokers,
Don’t you thing the joker laughs at you? 
See how they smile like pigs in a sty,
See how they snied.
I’m crying.

Semolina pilchard, climbing up the eiffel tower.
Elementary penguin singing hari krishna.
Man, you should have seen them kicking edgar allan poe.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g’joob g’goo goo g’joob.
Goo goo g’joob g’goo goo g’joob g’goo.


----------



## morganj614

*Stray Cats streak*

Well, my baby and me went out late Saturday night 
I had my hair piled high and my baby just looked so right 
Well, pick you up at ten, gotta have you home at two 
Mama don't know what I catched off of you 
But that's all right cause we're looking as cool as can be 

Well, we found a little place that really didn't look half bad 
I had a whisky on the rocks 
And change of a dollar for the jukebox 
Well, I put the cold rock into that can 
But all they played was disco, man 
Come on, baby, baby, let's get out of here right away 

We're gonna rock this town 
Rock it inside out 
We're gonna rock this town 
Make'em scream and shout 
Let's rock, rock, rock, man, rock 
We're gonna rock till you pop 
We're gonna rock till you drop 
We're gonna rock this town 
Rock it inside out 

Well, we're having a ball just 'a bopping on the big dance floor 
Well, there's a real square cat, he looks a 1974 
Well, he looked at me once, he looked at me twice 
Look at me again and there's gonna be fight 
We're gonna rock this town 
We're gonna rip this place apart 

We're gonna rock this town 
Rock it inside out 
We're gonna rock this town 
Make'em scream and shout 
Let's rock, rock, rock, man, rock 
We're gonna rock till you pop 
We're gonna rock till you drop 
We're gonna rock this town 
Rock this place apart


----------



## morganj614

*Black and Orange stray cats sittin' on a fence 
Ain't got enough dough to pay the rent 
I'm flat broke but I don't care 
I strut right by with my tail in the air 

Stray cat strut, I'm a crazy cat 
I'm a feline Casanova, hey man that's that 
Got a shoe thrown at me by a mean old man 
Get my dinner from a garbage can 

I don't bother chasin' mice around, Oh no 
I slink down the alley lookin' for a fight 
Howlin' to the moonlight on a hot summer's night 

I sing the blues while the lady cats cry 
Wow, stray catty you're a real gone guy 

I wish I could be so carefree and wild 
But I got cat class and I got cat style *


----------



## morganj614

*Hey , man , I don't feel like goin' to school no more
Me neither . They can't make you go . No you daddyo yeah !

I ain't goin' to school it starts too early for me
Well listen man I ain't goin' to school no more it starts much, much too
early for me
I don't care about readin' , writin', 'rithmetic or history

I'm gonna walk to the corner and meet my little Marie
I'm gonna walk to the corner and meet my little Marie
Well she's the only girl in this whole world who understands me

Well she's sexy and seventeen
My little rock-roll queen
Acts a little bit obscene
Gotta let off a little steam
Dig that sound shake it around you're mine , mine , mine

Johnny and Eddie and me and Jimmy and Jack
Are gonna do a little number on the teacher when she turns her back
We're gonna cut out of class , meet the girls by the railroad track

Well ev'ry Friday night there's a band that you gotta hear
Just a dollar ticket in and twenty-five cents a beer
They play rock and roll music like it hasn't been rocked for years

Well she's sexy and seventeen
My little rock-roll queen
Acts a little bit obscene
Gotta let off a little steam
Dig that sound shake it around you're mine , mine , mine

Well when I hear that rockin' beat
I can't sit still up , out of my seat
come on Babe lets jump 'round your feet
Can't learn nothin' in school they don't teach you on the street !

Wo-oh , wo-oh , baby I like your style
Wo-oh oh oh oh baby I like your style
You don't care what the other kids say , You go real wild

Well you're sexy and seventeen
My little rock-roll queen
Acts a little bit obscene*


----------



## workin hard

My daddy left home when I was three
And he didn't leave much to ma and me
Just this old guitar and an empty bottle of booze.
Now, I don't blame him cause he run and hid
But the meanest thing that he ever did
Was before he left, he went and named me "Sue."

Well, he must o' thought that is quite a joke
And it got a lot of laughs from a' lots of folk,
It seems I had to fight my whole life through.
Some gal would giggle and I'd get red
And some guy'd laugh and I'd bust his head,
I tell ya, life ain't easy for a boy named "Sue."

Well, I grew up quick and I grew up mean,
My fist got hard and my wits got keen,
I'd roam from town to town to hide my shame.
But I made a vow to the moon and stars
That I'd search the honky-tonks and bars
And kill that man who gave me that awful name.

Well, it was Gatlinburg in mid-July
And I just hit town and my throat was dry,
I thought I'd stop and have myself a brew.
At an old saloon on a street of mud,
There at a table, dealing stud,
Sat the dirty, mangy dog that named me "Sue."
Well, I knew that snake was my own sweet dad
From a worn-out picture that my mother'd had,
And I knew that scar on his cheek and his evil eye.
He was big and bent and gray and old,
And I looked at him and my blood ran cold
And I said: "My name is 'Sue!' How do you do!
Now your gonna die!!"

Well, I hit him hard right between the eyes
And he went down, but to my surprise,
He come up with a knife and cut off a piece of my ear.
But I busted a chair right across his teeth
And we crashed through the wall and into the street
Kicking and a' gouging in the mud and the blood and the beer.

I tell ya, I've fought tougher men
But I really can't remember when,
He kicked like a mule and he bit like a crocodile.
I heard him laugh and then I heard him cuss,
He went for his gun and I pulled mine first,
He stood there lookin' at me and I saw him smile.

And he said: "Son, this world is rough
And if a man's gonna make it, he's gotta be tough
And I knew I wouldn't be there to help ya along.
So I give ya that name and I said goodbye
I knew you'd have to get tough or die
And it's the name that helped to make you strong."

He said: "Now you just fought one hell of a fight
And I know you hate me, and you got the right
To kill me now, and I wouldn't blame you if you do.
But ya ought to thank me, before I die,
For the gravel in ya guts and the spit in ya eye
Cause I'm the son-of-a-##### that named you "Sue.'"

I got all choked up and I threw down my gun
And I called him my pa, and he called me his son,
And I came away with a different point of view.
And I think about him, now and then,
Every time I try and every time I win,
And if I ever have a son, I think I'm gonna name him
Bill or George! Anything but Sue! I still hate that name!


----------



## otter

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.

Roll another one
Just like the other one.
This one's burnt to the end
Come on and be a friend. 

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me. 

Ro-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-oll another one
Just like the other one.
You've been hanging on to it
And I sure would like a hit. 

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me


----------



## jazz lady

*ahh...bob seger first thing this morning on the radio...*

I know it's late, I know you're weary
I know your plans don't include me
Still here we are, both of us lonely
Longing for shelter from all that we see
Why should we worry, no one will care girl
Look at the stars so far away
We've got tonight, who needs tomorrow?
We've got tonight babe
Why don't you stay?

Deep in my soul I've been so lonely
All of my hopes fading away
I've longed for love like everyone else does
I know I'll keep searching even after today
So there it is girl, I've said it all now
And here we are babe, what do you say?
We've got tonight, who needs tomorrow?
We've got tonight babe
Why don't you stay? 

I know it's late, I know you're weary
I know your plans don't include me
Still here we are, both of us lonely
Both of us lonely

We've got tonight, who needs tomorrow?
Let's make it last, let's find a way
Turn out the light, come take my hand now
We've got tonight babe
Why don't you stay?
Why don't you stay?​​​


----------



## RoseRed

I'm in the mood for a melody
I'm in the mood for a melody
I'm in the mood
I'm in the mood for a melody
I'm in the mood for a melody
I'm in the mood
I'm in the mood for a melody
I'm in the mood for a melody
I'm in the mood

I can make you dance - I can make you sing
I can make you dance - I can make you sing
If you want me to
I can make you dance - I can make you sing
I can make you dance - I can make you sing
If you want me to
I can make you dance - I can make you sing
I can make you dance - I can make you sing
If you want me to

Any little song that you want to sing
Little songs that you want to sing
Any song will do
Any little song that you want to sing
Little songs that you want to sing
It's up to you
Little songs that you want to sing
A little song that you want to sing
You're blue

I'm in the mood, I'm in the mood, I'm in the mood

I can write it on the door - I can put it on the floor
I can do anything that you want me for
If you want me to
I can do it right - I can do it wrong
'Cause a matter of fact it'll turn out to be strong
If you want me to


----------



## jazz lady

*a little bto from lunchtime...*

You get up every morning
From your alarm clock's warning
Take the 8:15 into the city
There's a whistle up above
And people pushin', people shovin'
And the girls who try to look pretty

And if your train's on time
You can get to work by nine
And start your slaving job to get your pay
If you ever get annoyed
Look at me I'm self-employed
I love to work at nothing all day

And I'll be...
Taking care of business every day
Taking care of business every way
I've been taking care of business, it's all mine
Taking care of business and working overtime
Work out!

If it were easy as fishin'
You could be a musician
If you could make sounds loud or mellow
Get a second-hand guitar
Chances are you'll go far
If you get in with the right bunch of fellows

People see you having fun
Just a-lying in the sun
Tell them that you like it this way
It's the work that we avoid
And we're all self-employed
We love to work at nothing all day

And we be...
Taking care of business every day
Taking care of business every way
I've been taking care of business, it's all mine
Taking care of business and working overtime
Work out!

(Spoken)
Take good care of my business
When I'm away, every day whoo!

You get up every morning
From your alarm clock's warning
Take the 8:15 into the city
There's a whistle up above
And people pushin', people shovin'
And the girls who try to look pretty

And if your train's on time
You can get to work by nine
And start your slaving job to get your pay
If you ever get annoyed
Look at me I'm self-employed
I love to work at nothing all day

Taking care of business every day
Taking care of business every way
I've been taking care of business, it's all mine
Taking care of business and working overtime
Work out!

Takin' care of business
Takin' care of business
Takin' care of business
Takin' care of business

Taking care of business every day
Taking care of business every way
I've been taking care of business, it's all mine
Taking care of business and working overtime
Work out!

Takin' care of business
Takin' care of business
Takin' care of business
Takin' care of business
{fade}

  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*great song by chicago...*

I do believe in you
And I know you believe in me
Oh yeah
Oh yeah
And now we realize
Love's not all that it's supposed to be
Oh yeah
Oh yeah

And knowing that you would have wanted it this way
I do believe I'm feelin' stronger every day

I know we really tried
Together we had love inside
Oh yeah
Oh yeah
So now the time has come
For both of us to live on the run
Oh yeah
Oh yeah

And knowing that you would have wanted it this way
I do believe I'm feelin' stronger every day
Yeah, yeah, yeah<!-- FASTCLICK.COM 300x250 Medium Rectangle CODE for songlyrics4u.com -->

After what you've meant to me
Ooh baby now
I can make it easily
Yeah, yeah, yeah
I know that we both agree
Best thing to happen to you
The best thing that happened to me
Yeah, yeah, yeah

Feelin' stronger every day
Feelin' stronger every day
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feeling stronger every day


----------



## jazz lady

*a beautiful song from carole king...*

Like some nightbird homeward winging
He seeks that shelteredness
Like the sailor's lost horizon
He needs some place to rest

The songs that he's been singing
No longer make much sense
And those strangers' cold perceptions
They've killed his confidence

Nightingale
She sails away upon a sea of song
Nightingale
She serenades his lonely, lonely life along

When his tired voice is broken
His golden hope is gone
She makes a loss so simple-longing
somehow not so wrong

Nightingale

He was strong but he was taken
By the thought of his success
Those spotlight shadows how they lured him
And took him like all the rest

But that old dream don't look good now
No it don't seem quite the same
He needs to hear a tender word
Won't you sing him home again

Nightingale 
She sails away upon a sea of songs
Nightingale
She serenades his lonely, lonely life along

When his strength is slowly going
His pride is all but gone
She makes a foolish dreamer listen 
To one last song

Nightingale 
Sing sweet nightingale...


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm in the mood for a melody
> I'm in the mood for a melody
> I'm in the mood
> I'm in the mood for a melody
> I'm in the mood for a melody
> I'm in the mood
> I'm in the mood for a melody
> I'm in the mood for a melody
> I'm in the mood


 Wow, that is a long time no hear.

Heard on the radio R. Plant is comming out  with a new album.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Like some nightbird homeward winging


 Great flute work on that song.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Great flute work on that song.


Yes, it is.  It's why I remember it so well.  I used to play it on my flute eons ago.   

Still in Florida?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I used to play the flute eons ago.


Good thing he was specific about the flute work being in relations to the song, huh...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, it is. It's why I remember it so well. I used to play it on my flute eons ago.
> 
> Still in Florida?


I heard that flute players have extra special talents  

Yes, until Friday


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good thing he was specific about the flute work being in relations to the song, huh...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I heard that flute players have extra special talents


  Yes, we do.  



> Yes, until Friday


Guess you're not making Cinco De Maya here.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good thing he was specific about the flute work being in relations to the song, huh...


Yes, it was.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Guess you're not making Cinco De Maya here.


 Looks like I have to celebrate at the local Go-Go!

ocketsfullof$$$$$$:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Looks like I have to celebrate at the local Go-Go!
> 
> ocketsfullof$$$$$$:


I have the PERFECT song for that....

You ain’t nothin’ but a hound dog
Cryin’ all the time.
You ain’t nothin’ but a hound dog
Cryin’ all the time.
Well, you ain’t never caught a rabbit
And you ain’t no friend of mine.

When they said you was high classed,
Well, that was just a lie.
When they said you was high classed,
Well, that was just a lie.
You ain’t never caught a rabbit
And you ain’t no friend of mine.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I have the PERFECT song for that....


Actually, I was thinking 'Private Dancer', but someone already posted that...bubble:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Actually, I was thinking 'Private Dancer', but someone already posted that...bubble:


 I did think of that first, but knew it was posted already.  

It's starting to scare me how much we think alike.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Actually, I was thinking I'd be his 'Private Dancer', but he ain't got enough money...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


ooooooh nooooo you didn't...


----------



## chaotic

*Just a couple tonight...*

Go on and close the curtains
Cause all we need is candlelight
You and me and a bottle of wine
Going to hold you tonight

Well we know I’m going away
And how I wish...wish it weren’t so
So take this wine and drink with me
Let’s delay our misery

Chorus:
Save tonight
And fight the break of dawn
Come tomorrow
Tomorrow I’ll be gone

There’s a log on the fire
And it burns like me for you
Tomorrow comes with one desire
To take me away...it’s true
It ain’t easy to say goodbye
Darling please don’t start to cry
’cause girl you know I’ve got to go
Lord I wish it wasn’t so

Save tonight
And fight the break of dawn
Come tomorrow
Tomorrow I’ll be gone

Tomorrow comes to take me away
I wish that i....that I could stay
Girl you know I’ve got to go
Lord I wish it wasn’t so

Save tonight
And fight the break of dawn
Come tomorrow
Tomorrow I’ll be gone


----------



## chaotic

I really do appreciate the fact you’re sittin’ here
Your voice sounds so wonderful
But yer face don’t look too clear
So bar maid bring a pitcher, another round o’ brew
Honey, why don’t we get drunk and screw

Chorus:
Why don’t we get drunk and screw
I just bought a water bed, it’s filled up for me and you
They say you are a snuff queen
Honey I don’t think that’s true
So, why don’t we get drunk and screw

-- spoken: pick it coral reefers, here we go...

(swing instrumental)

Chorus:
Why don’t we get drunk and screw
I just bought a waterbed it’s filled up for me and you
They say you are a snuff queen
Honey I don’t think that’s true
So why don’t we get drunk and screw
Yeah, now baby I say, (lord!)
Why don’t we get drunk and screw


----------



## Tonio

Follow your nose, it always knows the flavor of death where ever it goes,
Terror in the supermarket, shoppers are in horror,
Shredded boxes in the aisles, corpses on the floor,
Those who ran, this joy is mine, now they're going to pay,
Sugar coated slaughter is the order of the day!
Toucan Son of Sam!!
Silly rabbit, Trix are for kids.
Follow your nose, it always knows the flavor of death where ever it goes,
Orphaned at the age of five, parental guidance missed,
Rice Krispies wouldn't talk to him and he got really pizzed,
Now the cartoon characters have driven him insane,
Now we know the calling like it's ringing 'round his brain,
Toucan Son of Sam!
Snap! Crackle! Pop!
Toucan Son of Sam!
Part of your nutritious breakfast!


----------



## Tonio

Distant lover, lover (lover, lover, lover)
So many miles away
Heaven knows that I long for you
Every night, every night
I plan, sometimes I dance
Through the day

Distant lover (lover, lover, lover)
You should think about me
And say a prayer for me
Please, please baby
Think about me sometimes
Think about me here
Here in misery
Misery

As I reminisce, oh baby, through our joyful summer together
The promises we made
All the daily letters
Then, all of the sudden
Everything seemed to explode
Now, I gaze out my window
Sugar, down a lonesome road

Distant lover (lover, lover, lover)
Sugar, how can you treat my heart
So mean and cruel
Sugar, sugar
Treat every moment that I spent with you
I treasure every like it was a precious jewel
Please, Lord have mercy

Please, come back, baby
Somethin' I wanna say
When you left
You took all of me with you
Do you wanna hear me scream
Come back and hold me, girl


----------



## Tonio

Don’t know much about dancin’
That’s why I got this song
One of my legs is shorter than the other
’n’ both my feet’s too long
’course now right along with ’em
I got no natural rhythm
But I go dancin’ every night
Hopin’ one day I might get it right
I’m a dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
I hear that beat; I jump outa my seat,
But I can’t compete, ’cause I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool

The disco folks all dressed up
Like they’s fit to kill
I walk on in ’n’ see ’em there
Gonna give them all a thrill
When they see me comin’
They all steps aside
They has a fit while I commit
My social suicide, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
The beat goes on
And I’m so wrong
The beat goes on
And I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
Youwsa, youwsa, youwsa
I got it all together now
With my very own disco clothes, hey!
My shirt’s half open, t’show you my chains
’n’ the spoon for up my nose
I am really somethin’
That’s what you’d prob’ly say
So smoke your little smoke
Drink your little drink
While I dance the night away, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, (etc., etc.)

I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
Fool-uh!

Hey darlin’...can I buy ya a drink?
Lookin’ for mister goodbar? here he is...
Wait a minute...I’ve got it...you’re an italian!
Hah?
Yer jewish?
Love your nails...you must be a libra...
Your place or mine?


----------



## jazz lady

*songs from the bar tonight...some southern-fried rock...*

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man
Trying to make a living and doing the best I can
When it's time for leaving, I hope you'll understand
That I was born a rambling man

My father was a gambler down in Georgia
He wound up on the wrong end of a gun
And I was born in the back seat of a Greyhound bus
Rolling down highway forty-one

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man
Trying to make a living and doing the best I can
When it's time for leaving, I hope you'll understand
That I was born a rambling man

I'm on my way to New Orleans this morning
Leaving out of Nashville, Tennessee
They're always having a good time down on the Bayou, Lord
Them delta women think the world of me

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man
Trying to make a living and doing the best I can
When it's time for leaving, I hope you'll understand
That I was born a rambling man


----------



## jazz lady

*george thoroughgood & the destroyers...*

I come in last night about half past ten,
that baby of mine wouldn't let me in
So move it on over, rock it on over,
move over little dog, the mean old dog is movin' in

She told me not to mess around,
but I done let the deal go down
Move it on over, rock it on over,
move over nice dog, the big fat dog is movin' in

She changed the lock on my back door,
now my key won't fit no more
Move it on over, rock it on over,
move over nice dog, the mean old dog is movin' in

She threw me out just as pretty as she pleased,
pretty soon I'll be scratchin' fleas
Move it on over, slide it on over,
move over nice dog, the mean old dog is movin' in

Yeah, listen to me dog before you start to whine,
that side yours and this side mine
So move it on over, rock it on over,
move over little dog, the big old dog is movin' in

Yeah, she changed the lock on my back door,
now my key won't fit no more
Move it on over, rock it on over,
move over little dog, the big old dog is movin' in

Move it on over, move it on over
Move it on over, won't'cha rock it on over
Move over cool dog, the hot dog's movin' in
<!--end content-->


----------



## jazz lady

*a little skynyrd...*

Well, its 8 o'clock in Boise, Idaho 
I'll find my limo driver 
Mister, take us to the show 
I done made some plans for later on tonight 
I'll find a little queen 
And I know I can treat her right.

What's your name, little girl? 
What's your name? 
Shootin' you straight, little girl? 
Won't you do the same?.

Back at the hotel 
Lord we got such a mess 
It seems that one of the crew 
Had a go with one of the guests, oh yes 
Well, the police said we can't drink in the bar 
What a shame 
Won't you come upstairs girl 
And have a drink of champagne

What's your name, little girl? 
What's your name? 
Shootin' you straight, little girl? 
For there ain't no shame.

What's your name, little girl? 
What's your name? 
Shootin' you straight, little girl? 
Won't you do the same?.

9 o'clock the next day 
And I'm ready to go 
I got six hundred miles to ride 
To do one more show, oh no 
Can I get you a taxi home 
It sure was grand 
When I come back here next year 
I wanna see you again

What was your name, little girl? 
What's your name? 
Shootin' you straight, little girl? 
Well there ain't no shame 
What was your name, little girl? 
What's your name? 
Shootin' you straight, little girl? 
Won't you do the same? <!--end content-->


----------



## jazz lady

*not quite southern-rock, but heard tonight all the same...spin doctors...*

Well, I don't think I can handle this
A cloudy day in Metropolis
I think I'll talk to my analyst
I got it so bad for this little journalist

It drives me up the wall and through the roof
Lois and Clark in a telephone booth
I think I'm going out of my brain
I got it so bad for little miss Lois Lane

Lois Lane please put me in your plan
Yeah, Lois Lane you don't need no Super Man
Come on downtown and stay with me tonight
I got a pocket full of kryptonite, I
I got a pocket full of kryptonite, I
I got a pocket full of kryptonite

He's leaping buildings in a single bound
I'm reading Shakespeare at my place downtown
Come on downtown and make love to me
I'm Jimmy Olsen not a titan, you see

He's faster than a bullet, stronger than a train
He's the one who got lucky, got his cape around miss Lois Lane
I can't believe my dilemma is real
I'm competing with the man of steel

Lois Lane please put me in your plan
Yeah, Lois Lane you don't need no Super Man
Come on downtown and stay with me tonight
I got a pocket full of kryptonite, I
I got a pocket full of kryptonite, I
I got a pocket full of kryptonite

Got a pocket full of...

Well, I don't think I can handle this
A cloudy day in Metropolis
I think I'll talk to my analyst
I got it so bad for this little journalist

Lois Lane please put me in your plan
Yeah, Lois Lane you don't need no Super Man
Come on downtown and stay with me tonight
I got a pocket full of kryptonite, I
I got a pocket full of kryptonite, I
I got a pocket full of kryptonite

Oh Miss Lois Lane...
Got a pocket full of...


----------



## jazz lady

*finally...some genesis...*

Well I've been waiting
Waiting here so long
But thinking nothing
Nothing could go wrong
But now I know
She has a built in ability
To take everything she sees
And now it seems I'm falling
Falling for her

She seems to have
An invisible touch
Yeah
She reaches in
Grabs right hold of your heart

She seems to have
An invisible touch
Yeah
It takes control and slowly tears you apart.

I don't really know her
I only know her name
But she crawls under your skin
You're never quite the same
And now I know
She's got something you just can't trust
It's something mysterious
And now it seems I'm falling
Falling for her

She seems to have
An invisible touch
Yeah
She reaches in
Grabs right hold of your heart

She seems to have
An invisible touch
Yeah
It takes control and
Slowly tears you apart

She don't like losing
To her it's still a game
Though she'll mess up your life
You'll want her just the same

Now I know
She has a built in ability
To take everything she sees
And now it seems I've fallen
Fallen for her

She seems to have
An invisible touch
Yeah
She reaches in
Grabs right hold of your heart

She seems to have
An invisible touch
Yeah
It takes control
And slowly tears you apart
<!--end content-->


----------



## morganj614

We had broken up for good just an hour before,
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
And now I'm staring at the bodies as they're dancing 'cross the floor.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
And then the band slowed the tempo, and the music gets you down.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
It was the same old song, with a melancholy sound.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.

They don't write 'em like that anymore.
They just don't write 'em like that anymore.

We'd been living together for a million years,
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
But now it feels so strange out of the atmospheres.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
And then the jukebox plays a song I used to know.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
And now I'm staring at the bodies as they're dancing so slow.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.

They don't write 'em like that anymore.
They don't write 'em like that anymore.

Mmmm, now ?
I wind up staring at an empty glass
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.
Cause it's so easy to say that you'll forget your past.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.

They don't write 'em like that anymore.
No, they just don't write 'em like that anymore.
Oh, they don't write 'em like that anymore.
They just don't write 'em like that anymore.
They just don't, no they don't, no no, uh-uh,
They just don't write 'em like that anymore.
They just don't...(fades)


----------



## morganj614

*Hey kid, rock and roll
Rock on, ooh, my soul
Hey kid, boogey too, did ya

Hey shout, summertime blues
Jump up and down in my blue suede shoes
Hey kid, rock and roll, rock on

And where do we go from here
Which is the way that's clear

Still looking for that blue jean, baby queen
Prettiest girl I ever seen
See her shake on the movie screen, Jimmy Dean
(James Dean)

[Instrumental Interlude]

And where do we go from here
Which is the way that's clear

Still looking for that blue jean, baby queen
Prettiest girl I ever seen
See her shake on the movie screen, Jimmy Dean
Jimmy Dean
Rock on
Rock on
Rock on

Hey, hey
Rock and roll
Rock on

Rock on
Hey, hey
Rock and roll
Rock on

Rock on
Hey, hey
Rock and roll
Rock on

Rock on
Hey, hey
Rock and roll
Rock on........*


----------



## Tonio

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think I can handle this
> A cloudy day in Metropolis...


*Here's another one from Superman's greatest hits...*

I feel my wings have broken 
In your hands 
I feel the words unspoken 
Inside 
When they pull you under 
And I would give you any thing you want 
You were all I wanted 
All my dreams are falling down 
Crawling round and round and round 

Somebody save me 
Let your waters break right through 
Somebody save me 
I don't care how you do it 
Just save, save 
Come on 
I've been waiting for you 

I see the world has folded in your heart 
I feel the waves crash down inside 
And they pull me under 
And I would give you anything you want 
You were all I wanted 
All my dreams have fallen down 
Crawling round and round and round 

Somebody save me 
Let your waters break right through 
Somebody save me 
I don't care how you do it 
Just save, save 
Come on 
I've been waiting for you 

All my dreams are on the ground 
Crawling' round and round and round 

Somebody save me 
Let your waters break right through 
Somebody save me 
I don't' care how you do it 
Just save me, save me 
I've made this whole world shine for you 
Just save, save 
Come on 
I'm still waiting for you


----------



## jazz lady

*In honor of Cinco De Mayo...*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=501 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD>Beer's great. Beer's a kick.



I like to drink beer 'till I get sick.
I drink Beer 'till I fall on the floor,
Then I crawl to the fridge and I drink some more.
I try to drink Beer 'till I think I'm dyin'
But I never do so I just keep tryin'.
Maybe one day I'll quit drinking Beer...
...But probably not.

Miller Lite, Bud Light, Coors Light, Heineken
Tell me it's Beer and I'll drink just about anything.
A few cans of Keystone and I lose track of time.
I'd walk a hundred miles for Corona with lime. 

​





I never turn down a Beer when it's offered​
Cause Beer makes ugly girls look like Cindy Crawford.
Orange Juice has Vitamin C, Milk does the body good
But Beer gets you drunk

Now I like liquor, and I like wine.
But my watch says it's Miller Time.
Barley, Hops, and Yeast fermented.
Bring me a beer and I'll be contented.
In a can, or from the tap
Or in a bottle with a cap
Early in the mroning or late at night
I never drank a beer that I didn't like.

Beer's great, Beer's a kick.
I like to drink Beer 'till I get sick.
Beer makes you have to go pee.
And Beer nearly cost me my college degree.
they say Beer can give you a gut.
Well so what! They can kiss my butt!
I don't think I'll ever quit drinking beer.
Cause Beer is great!









</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## RoseRed

A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it ? 

Juliet says hey it’s romeo you nearly gimme a heart attack
He’s underneath the window she’s singing hey la my boyfriend’s back
You shouldn’t come around here singing up at people like that
Anyway what you gonna do about it ? 

Juliet the dice were loaded from the start
And I bet and you exploded in my heart
And I forget the movie song
When you wanna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

Come up on differents streets they both were streets of shame
Both dirty both mean yes and the dream was just the same
And I dreamed your dream for you and your dream is real
How can you look at me as if I was just another one of your deals ? 

Where you can fall for chains of silver you can fall for chains of gold
You can fall for pretty strangers and the promises they hold
You promised me everything you promised me think and thin
Now you just says oh romeo yeah you know I used to have a scene with him

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above I’ll love you till I die
There’s a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

I can’t do the talk like they talk on tv
And I can’t do a love song like the way it’s meant to be
I can’t do everything but I’d do anything for you
I can’t do anything except be in love with you

And all I do is miss you and the way we used to be
All do is keep the beat and bad company
All I do is kiss you through the bars of a rhyme
Julie I’d do the stars with you any time

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above I’ll love you till I die
There’s a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it ?


----------



## jazz lady

Tonio said:
			
		

> Come on
> I'm still waiting for you


Very pretty lyrics, Tonio.


----------



## jazz lady

Life is bigger
It’s bigger than you
And you are not me
The lengths that I will go to
The distance in your eyes
Oh no, I’ve said too much
I set it up

That’s me in the corner
That’s me in the spotlight
Losing my religion
Trying to keep up with you
And I don’t know if I can do it
Oh no, I’ve said too much
I haven’t said enough
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you sing
I think I thought I saw you try

Every whisper
Of every waking hour i’m
Choosing my confessions
Trying to keep an eye on you
Like a hurt lost and blinded fool, fool
Oh no, I’ve said too much
I set it up
Consider this
Consider this
The hint of the century
Consider this
The slip that brought me
To my knees failed
What if all these fantasies
Come flailing around
Now I’ve said too much
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you sing
I think I thought I saw you try

But that was just a dream
That was just a dream

That’s me in the corner
That’s me in the spotlight
Losing my religion
Trying to keep up with you
And I don’t know if I can do it
Oh no, I’ve said too much
I haven’t said enough
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you sing
I think I thought I saw you try

But that was just a dream
Try, cry, why try? 
That was just a dream
Just a dream, just a dream
Dream


----------



## workin hard

*I'm sure this has been posted before*

but I love this song and the hubby says it reminds him of me 

She's got a way about her
I don't know what it is
But I know that I can't live without her

She's got a way of pleasin'
I don't know what it is
But there doesn't have to be a reason
Anyway

She's got a smile that heals me
I don't know why it is
But I have to laugh when she reveals me

She's got a way of talkin'
I don't know what it is
But it lifts me up when we are walkin'
Anywhere

She comes to me when I'm feelin' down
Inspires me without a sound
She touches me and I get turned around

She's got a way of showin'
How I make her feel
And I find the strength to keep on goin'

She's got a light around her
And everywhere she goes
A million dreams of love surround her
Everywhere

She comes to me when I'm feelin' down
Inspires me without a sound
She touches me and I get turned around

She's got a smile that heals me
I don't know why it is
But I have to laugh when she reveals me

She's got a way about her
I don't know what it is
But I know that I can't live without her
Anyway


----------



## RoseRed

Mommy had a little baby
There he is fast asleep
He's just a little plaything
Why not wake him up?
Cute, cute, little baby
Little feet-feet, little toes
Now he's comin' to me
Crawl across the kitchen floor.

Baby, baby, please let me hold him
I wanna make him stay up all night
Sister, sister, he's just a plaything
We wanna make him stay up all night
Yeah we do

See him drink from a bottle.
See him eat from a plate.
Cute, cute as a button.
Don't you wanna make him stay up late.
And we're having fun with no money.
Little smile on his face.
Don't cha' love the little baby.
Don't you want to make him stay up late.

Chorus

Here we go (all night long)
Sister, sister (all night long)
In the playpen...woo...(all night long)
Little baby goes, ha! (all night long)
I know you want to leave me...

Why don't we pretend.
There you go, little man.
Cute, cute, why not?
Late at night, wake him up.

Chorus

Here we go (all night long)
Sister, sister...woo...
(with the television on)
Little baby goes...woo! (all night long)
Hey, hey, baby! (all night long)
And he looks so cute (all night long)
In his little red suit (all night long)


----------



## jazz lady

It’s been a long time comin’
But I think I’ve got it figured out
Sometimes the easiest things are still
The hardest ones to learn about

Well I was strugglin’ so hard for my freedom
And it was there all the time
But I just couldn’t see it

I think I found myself
I think I found what I’m lookin’ for
I think I found myself
(don’t you know)
I think I found what I’m lookin’ for

Well I got sidetracked somewhere
Though I really can’t recall just when
I lost my inspiration
And I couldn’t get it back again
(no)

I trusted everyone else so completely
Well I was deaf, dumb and blind
But I’ll be damned if I’ll let ’em defeat me

I think I found myself
(don’t you know)
I think I found what I’m lookin’ for
I think I found myself
(don’t you know)
I think I found what I’m lookin’ for

I’m tired of tricks and politics
And futures burning bright
I’m on the line and out of time
For once in my life
I’m gonna do what I think is right

I think I found myself
(don’t you know)
I think I found what I’m lookin’ for
I think I found myself
I think I found what I’m lookin’ for


----------



## jazz lady

I walk the maze of moments
But everywhere I turn to
Begins a new beginning
But never finds a finish
I walk to the horizon
And there I find another
It all seems so surprising
And then I find that I know

You go there you’re gone forever
I go there I’ll lose my way
If we stay here we’re not together
Anywhere is

The moon upon the ocean
Is swept around in motion
But without ever knowing
The reason for it’s flowing
In motion on the ocean
The moon still keeps on moving
The waves still keep on waving
And I still keep on going

You go there you’re gone forever
I go there I’ll lose my way
If we stay here we’re not together
Anywhere is

I wonder if the stars sign
The life that is to be mine
And would they let their light shine
Enough for me to follow
I look up to the heavens
But night has clouded over
No spark of constellation
No vela no orion

The shells upon the warm sands
Have taken from their own lands
The echo of their story
But all I hear are low sounds
As pillow words are weaving
And willow waves are leaving
But should I be believing
That I am only dreaming

You go there you’re gone forever
I go there I’ll lose my way
If we stay here we’re not together
Anywhere is

To leave the thread of all time
And let it make a dark line
In hopes that I can still find
The way back to the moment
I took the turn and turned to
Begin a new beginning
Still looking for the answer
I cannot find the finish
It’s either this or that way
It’s one way or the other
It should be one direction
It could be on reflection
The turn I have just taken
The turn that I was making
I might be just beginning
I might be near the end.


----------



## jazz lady

Inside my head there lives a dream that I want to see in the sun
Behind my eyes there lives a me that I’ve been hiding for much too long
Because I’ve been, too afraid to let it show
Because I’m scared of the judgment that may follow
Always putting off my living for tomorrow
It’s time to step out on faith, I’ve gotta show my faith
It’s been illusive for so long, but freedom is mine today
I’ve gotta step out on faith, it’s time to show my faith
Procrastination had me down but look what I have found, I found

Strength, courage, and wisdom
And it’s been inside of me all along,
Strength, courage, and wisdom
Inside of me

Behind my pride there lives a me, that knows humility
Inside my voice there is a soul, and in my soul there is a voice
But I’ve been, too afraid to make a choice
Because I’m scared of the things that I might be missing
Running too fast to stop and listen

It’s time to step out on faith, I’ve gotta show my faith
It’s been illusive for so long but freedom is mine today
I’ve gotta step out on faith it’s time to show my faith
Procrastination had me down but look what I have found, I found

Strength, courage, and wisdom
And it’s been inside of me all along,
Strength, courage, and wisdom
Inside of me

I close my eyes and I think of all the things that I want to see
Because I know, now that I’ve opened up my heart I know that
Anything I want can be, so let it be, so let it be&shy;.

Strength, courage, and wisdom
It’s been inside of me all along,
Strength, courage, wisdom
It’s been inside of me all along, everyday I’m praying for.&shy;

Strength, courage, and wisdom
To find me, yeah,
Strength, courage, and wisdom
Inside of me

I found it in me, I found it finally
I’m sure to keep it’ cause I like it, I say thank you


----------



## RoseRed

*For Cinco de Mayo*



			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> I feel a hot wind on my shoulder
> And the touch of a world that is older
> I turn the switch and check the number
> I leave it on when in bed I slumber
> I hear the rhythms of the music
> I buy the product and never use it
> I hear the talking of the DJ
> Can't understand just what does he say?
> 
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> 
> I dial it in and tune the station
> They talk about the U.S. inflation
> I understand just a little
> No comprende, it's a riddle
> 
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> 
> I wish I was in Tijuana
> Eating barbequed iguana
> I'd take requests on the telephone
> I'm on a wavelength far from home
> I feel a hot wind on my shoulder
> I dial it in from south of the border
> I hear the talking of the DJ
> Can't understand just what does he say?
> 
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> 
> Radio  radio...
> What does he say ?


----------



## jazz lady

*another for Cinco De Mayo...*

If you see me walkin' down the line
With my favorite honky tonk in mind,
Well, I'll be here around suppertime
With my can of dinner and a bunch of fine.

Beer drinkers and hell raisers, yeah.
Uh-huh-huh, baby, don't you wanna come with me?

 The crowd gets loud when the band gets right,
Steel guitar cryin' through the night.
Yeah, try'n to cover up the corner fight
But everything's cool 'cause they's just tight.

Beer drinkers and hell raisers, yeah.
Huh, baby, don't you wanna come with me?
 Ah, play it boy.

The joint was jumpin' like a cat on hot tin.
Lord, I thought the floor was gonna give in.
Soundin' a lot like a house congressional
'cause we're experimental and professional.

Beer drinkers, hell raisers, yeah.
Well, baby, don't you wanna come with me?


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> If you see me walkin' down the line
> With my favorite honky tonk in mind,
> Well, I'll be here around suppertime
> With my can of dinner and a bunch of fine.


http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=797752&postcount=65


----------



## Agee

*Speaking of ZZ-Top*

Jesus just left chicago and he’s bound for new orleans.
Well now, jesus just left chicago and he’s bound for new orleans.
Yeah, yeah.
Workin’ from one end to the other and all points in between.

Took a jump through mississippi, well, muddy water turned to wine.
Took a jump through mississippi, muddy water turned to wine.
Yeah, yeah.
Then out to california through the forests and the pines.
Ah, take me with you, jesus.

You might not see him in person but he’ll se you just the same.
You might not see him in person but he’ll se you just the same.
Yeah, yeah.
You don’t have to worry ’cause takin’ care of business is his name


----------



## Tonio

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very pretty lyrics, Tonio.


  Thanks! It's a Remy Zero song that "Smallville" uses as its theme.

  How about a little Warren Zevon...

  I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand 
  walkin through the streets of Soho in the rain.  
  He was lookin for the place called Lee Ho Fooks, gonna get a big dish of beef chow mein. 

  Aaa-hoooooooooooo, werewolves of London 
  Aaa-hoooooooooooo 

  Ya hear him howlin around your kitchen door, ya better not let him in. 
  Little old lady got mutilated late last night, werewolves of London again. 

  Aaa-hoooooooooooo, werewolves of London 
   Aaa-hoooooooooooo 
  Aaa-hoooooooooooo, werewolves of London 
   Aaa-hoooooooooooo 

  He's the hairy, hairy gent, who ran amok in Kent.   
  Lately he's been overheard in Mayfair. 
  You better stay away from him, he'll rip your lungs out Jim. 
  Huh, I'd like to meet his tailor. 

  Aaa-hoooooooooooo, werewolves of London 
   Aaa-hoooooooooooo 
  Aaa-hoooooooooooo, werewolves of London 
   Aaa-hoooooooooooo 

  Well, I saw Lon Chaney walkin with the queen, doing the werewolves of London. 
  I saw Lon Chaney Jr. walkin with the queen, doin the werewolves of London 
  I saw a werewolf drinkin a pina colada at Trader Vic's 
  And his hair was perfect. 

  Aaa-hoooooooooooo, werewolves of London 
   Aaa-hoooooooooooo 
  Draw blood


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=797752&postcount=65


Oops.  I was in a hurry to get to that Corona.   

I must say you have impeccable taste in music, dahhhling.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Jesus just left chicago and he’s bound for new orleans.
> Well now, jesus just left chicago and he’s bound for new orleans.


I love me some ZZ-Top.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love me some ZZ-Top.



Oh yeah baby! 
There's the one dedicated to Jabba and Nickel, too (not actually one of my favorite songs by ZZ, but its fitting for the dedication)... 



> She's got legs, she knows how to use them.
> She never begs, she knows how to coose them.
> She's holdin' leg wonderin' how to feel them.
> Would you get behind them if you could only find them?


----------



## jazz lady

Tonio said:
			
		

> I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand
> walkin through the streets of Soho in the rain.
> He was lookin for the place called Lee Ho Fooks, gonna get a big dish of beef chow mein.
> 
> Aaa-hoooooooooooo, werewolves of London
> Aaa-hoooooooooooo


I believe that is a selection on the multiple-platinum selling "kwillia tunes" CD which is currently in my player.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I believe that is a selection on the multiple-platinum selling "kwillia tunes" CD which is currently in my player.


Wait til ya get a listen to "kwillia II... Outta da blues"...


----------



## jazz lady

*For the guys...*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love me some ZZ-Top.


Clean shirt, new shoes
And I don’t know where I am goin’ to.
Silk suit, black tie,
I don’t need a reason why.
They come runnin’ just as fast as they can
Coz every girl crazy ’bout a sharp dressed man.

Gold watch, diamond ring,
I ain’t missin’ a single thing.
And cuff links, stick pin,
When I step out I’m gonna do you in.
They come runnin’ just as fast as they can
Coz every girl crazy ’bout a sharp dressed man.

Top coat, top hat,
I don’t worry coz my wallet’s fat.
Black shades, white gloves,
Lookin’ sharp and lookin’ for love.
They come runnin’ just as fast as they can
Coz every girl crazy ’bout a sharp dressed man.


----------



## FromTexas

I will give you a hard one to find... 



> They weren`t surprised by the wind and rain
> They took off anyway -- east, I think that`s what they did
> They were just two of the wildest, bored creatures on earth
> Fed up with work, strip bars and loneliness galore
> In an old oldsmobile that one of them bought off their father
> They ate up so much road -- they was grinnin`
> (Then they came upon the thing)
> 
> This is real -- this is now
> This is the freak show baby anyhow
> On the church of logic, sin and love
> Heals the curious magic soul
> Big top drama from head to toe
> Cactus, venom, rodeo
> On the church of logic, sin and love
> 
> Two hours later they decided to stop at a diner
> Because they loved the smell of eggs and coffee
> I just had to smoke a cigarette and wear a hat
> By the time that they set off again, the sun was starting to set
> It made the sky look red like a nuclear ray
> One of them said "what do you want more than anything
> in this whole wide world
> Do you want money, do you want sex, or do you want all that succes?"
> I thought about that myself
> (Then they came upon the thing)
> 
> This is real -- this is now
> This is the freak show baby anyhow
> On the church of logic, sin and love
> Heals the curious magic soul
> Big top drama from head to toe
> Cactus, venom, rodeo
> On the church of logic, sin and love
> 
> The thing ahead sixty miles, do no miss
> Not for the squeamish or depressed, not for the unbelievers, truly obsessed;
> something you just don`t wanna miss
> It`s the kind of place where space explorers could have landed
> Around 1963 -- when John F. Kennedy was in Life Magazine
> And everything was aqua marine, aqua marine
> 
> This is real -- this is now
> This is the freak show baby anyhow
> On the church of logic, sin and love
> Heals the curious magic soul
> Big top drama from head to toe
> Cactus, venom, rodeo
> On the church of logic, sin and love...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wait til ya get a listen to "kwillia II... Outta da blues"...


Whoo-hoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I will give you a hard one to find...


Church of Logic, Sin, and Love by The Men

  Sheesh - next time give me a challenge.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Church of Logic, Sin, and Love by The Men
> 
> Sheesh - next time give me a challenge.



I meant find the song to download.   Not who sang it.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I meant find the song to download.  Not who sang it.


  You can't change the rules.  But I love a challenge, so I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## chaotic

*Robert Cray*

I can hear the couple fighting right next door 
Their angry words sound clear thru these thin walls 
Around midnight I hear him shout unfaithful one 
And I knew right there the axe was gonna fall 

It's because of me 
It's because of me 

I heard him shout who is he, she mumbled low 
He said baby don't you lie to me no more 
And I'm listening thru these thin walls, silent and shamed 
As he called out my name I was right next door 



It's because of me 
It's because of me 

She was right next door and I'm such a strong persuader 
That she was just another notch on my guitar 
She's gonna lose the man that really loves her 
In the silence I can hear their breaking hearts 

At daybreak I hear him pack and say goodbye 
I can hear him slam the door and walk away 
Right next door I hear that woman start to cry 
I should go to her but what would I say 

It's because of me 
It's because of me 

She was right next door and I'm such a strong persuader 
That she was just another notch on my guitar 
She's gonna lose the man that really loves her 
In the silence I can hear their breaking hearts


----------



## kwillia

I saw Robert Cray at Merriweather...:guitar:...awesome show...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I saw Robert Cray at Merriweather...:guitar:...awesome show...



Lucky dog... I still have yet to see him play live. "Shoulda been home" is a great newer CD, but I can't find the lyrics online, and I'm too lazy to type 'em in. :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

*creed...*

Well I just heard the news today
It seems my life is going to change
I close my eyes, begin to pray
Then tears of joy stream down my face

With arms wide open
Under the sunlight
Welcome to this place
I’ll show you everything

With arms wide open
Well I don’t know if I’m ready
To be the man I have to be
I’ll take a breath, take her by my side

We stand in awe, we’ve created life
With arms wide open
Under the sunlight
Welcome to this place

I’ll show you everything
With arms wide open
Now everything has changed
I’ll show you love

I’ll show you everything
With arms wide open
If I had just one wish
Only one demand

I hope he’s not like me
I hope he understands
That he can take this life
And hold it by the hand

And he can greet the world
With arms wide open...


----------



## jazz lady

*my girl anita...*

When I'm all alone
And I hear your voice
There's no other man
Can make me feel the way you do
I can't describe this feeling inside
And I can't sleep at night

Home is where you belong
That's what I tell myself when you're gone
Every night I say a prayer
And hope that you make it there
Anyone alone like me
I'm certain they'd agree
'Cause I can't sleep at night

Loneliness is my biggest fear
I wish the feeling would disappear
I can't sleep at night
Coldness is creeping in
I need to feel your warmth again
I can't sleep at night no

Holding you so very close
That's what I need the most
And it's your job to go around and
Share your gifts from town to town
I hope I'm not misunderstood
The man that treats me so good
But I can't sleep at night

When I pick up this phone
And I hear your voice
Telling me you can't wait until you're home
I can't describe this feeling inside
And I can't sleep at night 'cause

I need to hold you in my arms
Honey how can I be strong
'Cause I can't sleep at night
I need a love I need your thrill
I'm sick and tired of taking pills
'Cause I can't sleep at night

Help me
Help me

Holding you so very close
That's what I need the most
I know it's your job to go around
Share your gifts from town to town
Anyone who's alone like me
I'm sure they'd agree
'Cause I can't sleep at night
Sick of holding my pillow tight


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> When I'm all alone
> And I hear your voice
> There's no other man
> Can make me feel the way you do
> I can't describe this feeling inside
> And I can't sleep at night
> 
> Home is where you belong
> 
> The man that treats me so good
> But I can't sleep at night
> 
> When I pick up this phone
> And I hear your voice
> Telling me you can't wait until you're home
> I can't describe this feeling inside
> And I can't sleep at night 'cause


----------



## Vince

There's a man who leads a life of danger. 
To everyone he meets he stays a stranger 
With every move he makes, 
Another chance he takes. 
Odds are he won't live to see tomorrow. 

Secret Agent Man. 
Secret Agent Man. 
They've given you a number. 
And taken away your name. 

Beware of pretty faces that you find. 
A pretty face may hide an evil mind. 
Ooh be careful what you say. 
Or you give yourself away. 
Odds are you won't live to see tomorrow. 

Secret Agent Man. 
Secret Agent Man. 
They've given you a number. 
And taken away your name. 

Swinging on the Riviera one day 
Layin' in a Bombay alley the next. 
Oh don't let the wrong word slip. 
While kissin persuasive lips. 
Odds are you won't live to see tomorrow. 

Secret Agent Man. 
Secret Agent Man. 
They've given you a number. 
And taken away your name.


----------



## morganj614

*
If you see me walking down the street
And I start to cry each time we meet
Walk on by, walk on by

Make believe
that you don't see the tears
Just let me grieve
in private 'cause each time I see you
I break down and cry
And walk on by (don't stop)
And walk on by (don't stop)
And walk on by

I just can't get over losing you
And so if I seem broken and blue
Walk on by, walk on by

Foolish pride
Is all that I have left
So let me hide
The tears and the sadness you gave me
When you said goodbye
Walk on by
and walk on by
and walk by (don't stop)

Walk on by, walk on by
Foolish pride
Is all that I have left
So let me hide
The tears and the sadness you gave me
When you said goodbye
Walk on by (don't stop)
and walk on by (don't stop)
and walk by (don't stop)*


----------



## morganj614

*The time has come
For closing books, and long last looks must end
And as I leave
I know that I am leaving my best friend
A friend who taught me right from wrong
And weak from strong
That’s a lot to learn
What, what can I give you in return? 

If you wanted the moon
I would try to make a start
But i, would rather let me give my heart
To you, with love

Those schoolgirl days
Of telling tales and biting nails are gone, yeah
But in my mind
I know that they live on and on and on and on
But how do you thank someone
Who has taken you from crayons to perfume? 
Well it’s not easy
But I’ll try

If you wanted the sky
I would write across the sky in letters
That would soar a thousand feet high
To you, with love
Those awkward years have hurried by
Why did they fly, fly away
Why is it sir children, grow up to be people one day? 
What takes the place of climbing tres and dirty knees in the world outside? 
What, what is there that I can buy? 

If you wanted the world
I’d surround it with a wall I’d scrawl
These words withe letters ten feet tall
To you, with love*


----------



## mAlice

Vince said:
			
		

> There's a man who leads a life of danger.
> To everyone he meets he stays a stranger
> With every move he makes,
> Another chance he takes.
> Odds are he won't live to see tomorrow.
> 
> Secret Agent Man.
> Secret Agent Man.
> They've given you a number.
> And taken away your name.



I used to sing the wrong words to this song.


 _Secret asian man_


----------



## virgovictoria

elaine said:
			
		

> I used to sing the wrong words to this song.
> 
> 
> _Secret asian man_



Yeah,  I remember *coughcough* someone I know doing the same thing.. to this day...  

force of habit... still cracks me up...


----------



## mAlice

morganj614 said:
			
		

> William Hung.




:snort:


----------



## jazz lady

*now playing...marvin and tammi...*

Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing

I got your picture hangin' on the wall
It can't see or come to me when I call your name
I realize it's just a picture in a frame

I read your letters when you're not near
But they don't move me
And they don't groove me like when I hear
Your sweet voice whispering in my ear

Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing

I play the game, a fantasy
I pretend I'm not in reality
I need the shelter of your arms to comfort me

No other sound is quite the same as your name
No touch can do half as much to make me feel better
So let's stay together

I got some memories to look back on
And though they help me when you phone
I'm well aware nothing can take the place of being there

So let me get the real thing
So let me get the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing


----------



## chaotic

*woke up with this song in my head...*

When people keep repeating 
That you'll never fall in love 
When everybody keeps retreating 
But you can't seem to get enough 
Let my love open the door 
Let my love open the door 
Let my love open the door 
To your heart 
When everything feels all over 
When everybody seems unkind 
I'll give you a four-leaf clover 
Take all the worry out of your mind 
Let my love open the door 
Let my love open the door 
Let my love open the door 
To your heart I have the only key to your heart 
I can stop you falling apart 
Try today, you'll find this way 
Come on and give me a chance to say 
Let my love open the door 
It's all I'm living for 
Release yourself from misery 
Only one thing's gonna set you free 
That's my love 
Let my love open the door 
Let my love open the door 
Let my love open the door 
To your heart 
When tragedy befalls you 
Don't let them bring you down 
Love can cure your problem 
You're so lucky I'm around 
Let my love open the door 
Let my love open the door 
Let my love open the door 
To your heart


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
> Ain't nothing like the real thing
> Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
> Ain't nothing like the real thing



Yah baby.. really been into Marvin Gaye recently.


----------



## cattitude

I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
And send him on his way

I'm gonna wave that man right outa my arms
I'm gonna wave that man right outa my arms
I'm gonna wave that man right outa my arms
And send him on his way

Don't try to patch it up, tear it up, tear it up
Wash him out, dry him out, push him out, fly him out
Cancel him, and let him go, Yea, sister

I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
And send him on his way

If a man don't understand you,
If you fly on separate beams
Waste no time, make a change,
Ride that man right off your range

Drop him out of the roll call
And drum him out of your dreams
Oho! If you laugh that different comics
If you root for different teams

Waste no time, weep no more,
Show him what the door is for
Drop him out of the road hall
And run him out of your dreams

You can't light a fire when the wood's all wet
You can't make a butterfly strong
You can't fix an egg when it ain't quite good
And you can't fix a man when he's wrong

You can't put back a petal
When it falls from a flower
Or sweeten up a fellow
When he starts turning sour

If his eyes have drawn and shifted
When you look for glance and glimpse
Waste no time, make a switch,
Drop him in the nearest ditch

Drop him out of the roll call
And drum him out of your dreams

I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
And send him on his way

I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
And send him on his way


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
> I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
> I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair
> And send him on his way


Hey Otter, does this mean you are available tonight...


----------



## jazz lady

*now playing...neil diamond...*

Melinda was mine
’til the time
That I found her
Holding jim
Loving him

Then sue came along
Loved me strong
That’s what I thought
Me and sue
But that died too

Don’t know that I will
But until I can find me
A girl who’ll stay
And won’t play games behind me
I’ll be what I am
A solitary man
Solitary man

I’ve had it to here
Bein’ where
Love’s a small world
Part-time thing
Paper ring

I know it’s been done
Having’ one
Girl who’ll love me
Right or wrong
Weak or strong

Don’t know that I will
But until I can find me
The girl who’ll stay
And won’t play games behind me
I’ll be what I am
A solitary man
Solitary man


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey Otter, does this mean you are available tonight...


No. It means I'm not wearing hair gel today.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> No. It means I'm not wearing hair gel today.


   Mary, is that you?


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> No. It means I'm not wearing hair gel today.


Then who sent that karma proposition...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Then who sent that karma proposition...


Oh for crap sake, would you just come get him.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Oh for crap sake, would you just come get him.


  Make sure you bring your truck, k.  You'll need it for the beer and cheez-its.


----------



## bresamil

For Pete - and his bike quest

BORN TO BE WILD 


From the 1968 release "Steppenwolf" 




Words and music by Mars Bonfire

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder 
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild


----------



## otter

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
> I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
> I'm went and wash that man right outa my hair
> And send him on his way



Ran out of top 40 songs and now singing bidet commerials, eh??


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> Ran out of top 40 songs and now singing bidet commerials, eh??


Pleeeeeasssee, Kwillia.


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> Ran out of top 40 songs and now singing bidet commerials, eh??


eeeeeeewwwwwwww


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> eeeeeeewwwwwwww


That sure knocked the shine off of that romance.


----------



## Tonio

elaine said:
			
		

> I used to sing the wrong words to this song.
> 
> 
> _Secret asian man_


I used to think that the Zevon song I posted earlier was _Werewolves a-Thunderin'._


----------



## jazz lady

*wayback...*

Been away, haven't seen you in a while.
How've you been?
Have you changed your style and do you think
That we've grown up differently? Don't seem the same
Seems you've lost your feel for me

So let's leave it alone, 'cause we can't see eye to eye.
There ain't no good guys, there ain't no bad guys.
There's only you and me and we just disagree.
Ooo - ooo - ooohoo oh - oh - o-whoa

I'm going back to a place that's far away. How bout you?
Have you got a place to stay? Why should I care?
When I'm just trying to get along We were friends
But now it's the end of our love song...

So let's leave it alone, 'cause we can't see eye to eye.
There ain't no good guys, there ain't no bad guys.
There's only you and me and we just disagree.
Ooo - ooo - ooohoo oh - oh - o-whoa

So let's leave it alone, 'cause we can't see eye to eye.
There ain't no good guys, there ain't no bad guys.
There's only you and me and we just disagree.
Ooo - ooo - ooohoo oh - oh - o-whoa


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

>




_Never been this blue
Never knew the meaning of a heartache
But then again, I've never lost at love before

Somewhere down the road
Maybe all these years will find some meaning
I just can't think about it now, or live 'em out anymore

Chorus
Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride
Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride

Never lasted so long
Or through so much - or through so many
I just can't believe you could throw it all away

Sometimes late at night
when there's nothing here except my old piano
I'd almost give my hands to make you see my way

Chorus
Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride;
You got me down on my knees for ya, mama
Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride_


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> _Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish_
> _you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride;_
> _You got me down on my knees for ya, mama_
> _Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later_
> _you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride_


 Thanks for trying. 

But...

When I woke up this morning
You were on my mind
And you were on my mind
I got troubles, whoa-oh
I got worries, whoa-oh
I got wounds to bind

So I went to the corner
Just to ease my pains
Yeah, just to ease my pains
I got troubles, whoa-oh
I got worries, whoa-oh
I came home again

When I woke up this morning
You were on my mi-i-i-ind and
You were on my mind
I got troubles, whoa-oh
I got worries, whoa-oh
I got wounds to bind

And I got a feelin'
Down in my sho-oo-oo-oes, said
Way down in my sho-oo-oes
Yeah, I got to ramble, whoa-oh
I got to move on, whoa-oh
I got to walk away my blues

When I woke up this morning
You were on my mind
You were on my mind
I got troubles, whoa-oh
I got worries, whoa-oh
I got wounds to bind


----------



## kwillia

_Wrong way down a wrong way track
Cold run down the length of my back
Whip my heart with a mighty crack
You gave me the closest thing
To a heart attack

My body shivers my body it shakes
You rock the house with the
Love that you make
I'm growing weak with
This intangible ache
But baby keep it coming
For goodness sake

Wash me down with the dirty water
Open the door baby let me come in
If it's a crime to let you under my skin
Lock me up cause I'm as guilty as sin

You got no style you aint
Heart of romance
I'm like a food for even
Taking a chance
You got me flying
By the seat of my pants

But come on baby, I wanna dance
_


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> _Never been this blue
> Never knew the meaning of a heartache
> But then again, I've never lost at love before
> 
> Somewhere down the road
> Maybe all these years will find some meaning
> I just can't think about it now, or live 'em out anymore
> 
> Chorus
> Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish
> you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride
> Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later
> you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride
> 
> Never lasted so long
> Or through so much - or through so many
> I just can't believe you could throw it all away
> 
> Sometimes late at night
> when there's nothing here except my old piano
> I'd almost give my hands to make you see my way
> 
> Chorus
> Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish
> you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride;
> You got me down on my knees for ya, mama
> Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later
> you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride_



Hadn't heard this song in forever until you gave me that CD, great song


----------



## jazz lady

*a little CCR...*

Someone told me long ago there’s a calm before the storm,
I know; it’s been comin’ for some time.
When it’s over, so they say, it’ll rain a sunny day,
I know; shinin’ down like water.

I want to know, have you ever seen the rain? 
I want to know, have you ever seen the rain
Comin’ down on a sunny day? 

Yesterday, and days before, sun is cold and rain is hard,
I know; been that way for all my time.
’til forever, on it goes through the circle, fast and slow,
I know; it can’t stop, I wonder.

I want to know, have you ever seen the rain? 
I want to know, have you ever seen the rain
Comin’ down on a sunny day? 
 
I want to know, have you ever seen the rain? 
I want to know, have you ever seen the rain
Comin’ down on a sunny day?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> _But come on baby, I wanna dance_


Clocks strikes upon the hour
And the sun begins to fade
Still enough time to figure out
How to chase my blues away
I’ve done alright up ’til now
It’s the light of day that shows me how
And when the night falls loneliness calls

Oh! wanna dance with somebody
I wanna feel the heat with somebody
Yeah! wanna dance with somebody
With somebody who loves me

I’ve been in love and lost my senses
Spinning through the town
Soon or later the fever ends
And I wind up feeling down
I need a man who’ll take a chance
On a love that burns hot enough to last
So when the night falls
My lonely heart calls

Oh! wanna dance with somebody
I wanna feel the heat with somebody
Yeah! wanna dance with somebody
With somebody who loves me


----------



## jazz lady

*For kwillia...a day late and a dollar short...*

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you

Well, it’s time to celebrate your birthday, it happens every year
We’ll eat a lot of broccoli and drink a lot of beer
You should be good and happy that there’s something you can eat
A million people every day are starving in the street

Your daddy’s in the gutter with the wretched and the poor
Your mama’s in the kitchen with a can of cycle four
There’s garbage in the water
There’s poison in the sky
I guess it won’t be long before we’re all gonna die

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you

Well, what’s the matter little friend, you think this party is the pits
Enjoy it while you can, we’ll soon be blown to bits
The monkeys in the pentagon are gonna cook our goose
Their finger’s on the button, all they need it an excuse

It doesn’t take a military genius to see
We’ll all be crispy critters after world war iii
There’s nowhere you can run to, nowhere you can hide
When they drop the big one, we all get fried

(come on boys and girls, sing along, ok? )

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Wow! (background screaming, sound effect)

Well there’s a punk in the alley and he’s looking for a fight
There’s an arab on the corner buying everything in sight
There’s a mother in the ghetto with another mouth to feed
Seems that everywhere you look today there’s misery and greed

I guess you know the earth is gonna crash into the sun
But that’s no reason why we shouldn’t have a little fun
So if you think it’s scary, if it’s more than you can take
Just blow out the candles and have a piece of cake

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Wow!

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you

(happy birthday!)

And a pinch to grow an inch!


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## kwillia

Thanks, Jazzy... I needed that...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thanks, Jazzy... I needed that...


Any time, sweetheart.    Somehow, Weird Al seemed appropriate.


----------



## jazz lady

*wow, the radio is jamming today...*

Down in the boondocks
Down in the boondocks
People put me down 'cause
That's the side of town I was born in
I love her she loves me but I don't fit in her society
Lord have mercy on the boy from down in the boondocks

Ev'ry night I watch the lights from the house up on the hill
I love a little girl who lives up there and I guess I always will
But I don't dare knock on her door
'Cause her daddy is my boss man
So I have to try to be content
Just to see her when ever I can

Down in the boondocks
Down in the boondocks
People put me down 'cause
That's the side of town I was born in
I love her she loves me but I don't fit in her society
Lord have mercy on the boy from down in the boondocks

Down in the boondocks
Down in the boondocks

One fine day I'll find the way to move from this old shack
I'll hold my head up like a king and I never never will look back
Until that morning I'll work and slave
And I'll save ev'ry dime
But tonight she'll have to steal away
To see me one more time

Down in the boondocks
Down in the boondocks
People put me down 'cause
That's the side of town I was born in
I love her she loves me but I don't fit in her society
Lord have mercy on the boy from down in the boondocks
Lord have mercy on the boy from down in the boondocks
Lord have mercy on the boy from down in the boondocks


----------



## kwillia

*I remember the time that you rained all night
The queen of Siam in my arms
Remember the time that the islands sank
But nobody opened their eyes

Remember that time that the trees fell down
The wood crashing through the wall
Remember the sound that could wake the dead
But nobody woke up at all

Somebody died for this
Somebody died for just one kiss

Remember the time that the sky went black
We waited alone on the sands
Remember the taste of the raging sea
But nobody held out their hands

Somebody died for this
Somebody died
For just one kiss

Just one kiss
Just one kiss
*


----------



## jazz lady

*mmm....*

Day after day I'm more confused
But I look for the light through the pourin' rain
You know that's a game that I hate to lose
I'm feelin' the strain
Ain't it a shame

Oh, give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away
Give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away 

<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT></CENTER>Beginin' to think that I'm wastin time
And I don't understand the things I do
The world outside looks so unkind
I'm countin' on you to carry me thru

Oh, give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away
Give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away 

And when my mind is free
You know a melody can move me
And when I'm feelin' blue
The guitars comin' thru to soothe me  :guitar:

Thanks for the joy that you've given me
I want you to know I believe in the song
And rhythm and rhyme and harmony
You helped me along, you're makin' me strong

Oh, give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away
Give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away


----------



## jazz lady

*gordon...*

Pussywillows cat-tails soft winds and roses
Rainpools in the woodland water to my knees
Shivering quivering the warm breath of spring
Pussywillows cat-tails soft winds and roses
Catbirds and cornfields daydreams together
Riding on the roadside the dust gets in your eyes
Reveling, disheveling the summer nights can bring
Pussywillows cat-tails soft winds and roses

Slanted rays and colored days stark blue horizons
Naked limbs and wheat bins hazy afternoons
Voicing rejoicing the wine cups do bring
Pussywillows cat-tails soft winds and roses

Harsh nights and candlelights wood fires a-blazin’
Soft lips and fingertips resting in my soul
Treasuring remembering the promise of spring
Pussywillows cat-tails soft winds and roses


----------



## jazz lady

*elvis playing now...*

Seven lonely days
And a dozen towns ago
I reached out one night
And you were gone
Don’t know why you’d run,
What you’re running to or from
All I know is I want to bring you home

So I’m walking in the rain,
Thumbing for a ride
On this lonely kentucky backroad
I’ve loved you much too long
And my love’s too strong
To let you go, never knowing
What went wrong

Kentucky rain keeps pouring down
And up ahead’s another town
That I’ll go walking thru
With the rain in my shoes,
Searchin for you
In the cold kentucky rain,
In the cold kentucky rain

Showed your photograph
To some old gray bearded man
Sitting on a bench
Outside a gen’ral store
They said yes, she’s been here
But their memory wasn’t clear
Was it yesterday,
No, wait the day before

So I fin’ly got a ride
With a preacher man who asked
Where you bound on such a dark afternoon? 
As we drove on thru the rain
As he listened I explained
And he left me with a prayer
That I’d find you


----------



## jazz lady

*smaltzy but I love the song...*

If a picture paints a thousand words,
Then why can’t I paint you? 
The words will never show the you I’ve come to know.
If a face could launch a thousand ships,
Then where am I to go? 
There’s no one home but you,
You’re all that’s left me too.
And when my love for life is running dry,
You come and pour yourself on me.

If a man could be two places at one time,
I’d be with you.
Tomorrow and today, beside you all the way.
If the world should stop revolving spinning slowly down to die,
I’d spend the end with you.
And when the world was through,
Then one by one the stars would all go out,
Then you and I would simply fly away


----------



## jazz lady

*dancing while planting with this one...*

I can turn the grey sky blue
And I can make it rain
Whenever I want it to
And I can build a castle
From a single grain of sand
And I can make a ship sail
On dry land
But my life is incomplete
And I’m so blue
’cause I can’t get next to you

I can’t get next to you,babe
I can’t get next to you
I can’t get next to you,babe
I can’t get next to you

I can fly
Like a bird in the sky
I can buy anything
That money can buy
I can turn a river into a raging fire
I can live forever if I so desire
But I don’t want it all these things I can do
’cause I can’t get next to you

I can’t get next to you,babe
I can’t get next to you
I can’t get next to you,babe
I can’t get next to you

I can turn back the hands of time
You better believe I can
I can make the season change
Just by the wave of my hand
I can change anything from one to two
The thing I wanna do the most I’m unable to do
I’m an unhappy woman with all the powers I possess
’cause man you’re the key to my happiness
’cause I can’t get to next to you

Ooh you’re blowin’ my mind
’cause I can’t get next to you
Can’t you see these tears I’m cryin’
I can’t get next to you
Oh it’s you that I need
I gotta get next to you
Can’t you see these tears I’m cryin’
Can’t get next to you

I,i,i,i,i,i
Can’t get next to you
I,i,i,i,i,i
Can’t get next to you


----------



## jazz lady

*ah...some vintage ray charles...*

Hoverin' by my suitcase, tryin' to find a warm place to spend the night<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Heavy rain fallin', seems I hear your voice callin' "It's all right."<o></o>
A rainy night in Georgia, a rainy night in Georgia<o></o>
It seems like it's rainin' all over the world<o></o>
I feel like it's rainin' all over the world<o></o>

<o></o>
Neon signs a-flashin', taxi cabs and buses passin' through the night<o></o>
A distant moanin' of a train seems to play a sad refrain to the night<o></o>
A rainy night in Georgia, such a rainy night in Georgia<o></o>
Lord, I believe it's rainin' all over the world<o></o>
I feel like it's rainin' all over the world<o></o>

<o></o>
How many times I wondered<o></o>
It still comes out the same<o></o>
No matter how you look at it or think of it<o></o>
It's life and you just got to play the game<o></o>
I find me a place in a box car, so I take my guitar to pass some time<o></o>

Late at night when it's hard to rest
I hold your picture to my chest and I feel fine<o></o>
But it's a rainy night in Georgia, baby, it's a rainy night in Georgia
I feel it's rainin' all over the world, kinda lonely now
And it's rainin' all over the world<o></o>

<o></o>
Oh, have you ever been lonely, people?<o></o>
And you feel that it was rainin' all over this man's world<o></o>
You're talking 'bout rainin', rainin', rainin', rainin', rainin', rainin', rainin',<o></o>
rainin', rainin' rainin', rainin', rainin'...


----------



## FromTexas

Midnight in montgomery, silver eagle, lonely road
I was on my way to mobile for a big new years eve show
I stopped for just a minute to see a friend outside of town
Put my collar up, found his name, and felt the wind die down

Then a drunken man in a cowboy suit took me by surprise
Waering shiny boots, a nudi suit and haunting haunted eyes
He said ’friend it’s good to see you, it’s nice to know you care’
Then the wind picked up and he was gone
Was he ever really there

’cause it’s midnight in montgomery
Just hear that whippoorwill
See the stars light up the purple sky
Feel that lonesome chill
When the wind it’s right, you’ll hear his songs
Smell whiskey in the air
Midnight in montgomery
He’s always singing there

I climbed back on my eagle, took one last look around
Through red tail lights a shadow moved slow across the ground
Off somewhere a midnight train is slowly passing by
I could hear that whistle moaning
I’m so lonesome I could cry

’cause it’s midnight in montgomery
Just hear that whippoorwill
See the stars light up the purple sky
Feel that lonesome chill
When the wind it’s right, you’ll hear his songs
Smell whiskey in the air
Midnight in montgomery
He’s always singing there
He’s always singing there
Hank’s always singing there


----------



## jazz lady

*way back machine from the grass roots..*

Two divided by love
Can only be one
And one is a lonely number
Two divided by love
Can only be sad
Can only hurt one another

Every night your tears come down
And I know how you're feelin' inside
Loneliness is no one's friend
I've been takin' the same kind of ride
And that just shouldn't be
If you're still lovin' me
Come on baby

Two divided by love
Can only be one
And one is a lonely number
Two divided by love
Can only be sad
Can only hurt one another 

I'd by lyin' to myself
If I said I was gettin' along
All I do is think of you and I know
That it's here you belong
Come on girl make your way
We can start from today
Puttin' it back together 'cause

Two divided by love
Can only be one
And one is a lonely number
Two divided by love
Can only be sad
Can only hurt one another

Take away the rain from a flower
And the flower just can't grow
Take away you from me girl
Out of my mind
Out of my mind
Out of my mind
Out of my mind

Two divided by love
Can only be sad
Can only be broken hearted
Two divided and blue
Should take what they had
And go back to where they started

Two divided by love
Can only be one
And one is a lonely number
Two divided by love
Can only be sad
Can only hurt one another

​


----------



## somdcrab

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Two divided by love
> Can only be one
> And one is a lonely number
> Two divided by love
> Can only be sad
> Can only hurt one another
> 
> Every night your tears come down
> And I know how you're feelin' inside
> Loneliness is no one's friend
> I've been takin' the same kind of ride
> And that just shouldn't be
> If you're still lovin' me
> Come on baby
> 
> Two divided by love
> Can only be one
> And one is a lonely number
> Two divided by love
> Can only be sad
> Can only hurt one another
> 
> I'd by lyin' to myself
> If I said I was gettin' along
> All I do is think of you and I know
> That it's here you belong
> Come on girl make your way
> We can start from today
> Puttin' it back together 'cause
> 
> Two divided by love
> Can only be one
> And one is a lonely number
> Two divided by love
> Can only be sad
> Can only hurt one another
> 
> Take away the rain from a flower
> And the flower just can't grow
> Take away you from me girl
> Out of my mind
> Out of my mind
> Out of my mind
> Out of my mind
> 
> Two divided by love
> Can only be sad
> Can only be broken hearted
> Two divided and blue
> Should take what they had
> And go back to where they started
> 
> Two divided by love
> Can only be one
> And one is a lonely number
> Two divided by love
> Can only be sad
> Can only hurt one another
> 
> ​


----------



## jazz lady

*some temptations...*

Sunshine, blue sky, please go away,
My girl has found another, and gone away
With her went my future, my life is filled with gloom,
So day after day, I stay locked up in my room

I know to you it might sound strange,
I wish it would rain (oh how I wish that it would rain)
Oh yeah, yeah, yeah

Cause so badly
I wanna go outside (such a lovely day)
Everyone knows that a man ain't supposed to cry
But listen, I got to cry, cuz crying, oooh,
Eases the pain, oh yeah

Yeah you know people, this hurt I feel inside,
Words, they, could never explain,
I wish it would rain (oh how i wish that it would rain)
Oh let it rain, rain, rain, rain (oh how i wish that it would rain)
Ooooooh baby

Let it rain (rain, rain)
Oh yeah, let it rain

Day in day out, my tear stained face
Pressed against my window pane
I search the skies, well, desperately for rain
Cause rain drops will hide my teardrops and no one will ever know 
That I'm crying (crying) crying (crying)
When I go outside

To the world outside my tears I refuse to explain, 
I wish it would rain (oh how I wish that it would rain)
Rain, rain, rain (oh how I wish that it would rain)
ooooh baby

Let it rain
I need rain to disguise the tears in my eyes
Yeah, You know I'm a man, I ain't got no pride,
Til it rains, I'm gonna stay inside,
Let it rain, Let it rain
Oh yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah...
Oh how I wish that it would rain...


----------



## Kyle

Blue skies smiling at me
Nothing but blue skies do I see

Bluebirds singing the song
Nothing but bluebirds all day long

I never saw the sun shining so bright
Never saw things going so right
Noticing the days hurrying by
When you're in love, my, how they fly

Blue days all of them gone
Nothing but blue skies from now on


----------



## cattitude




----------



## jazz lady

*In honor of the sunburn I got yesterday...*

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy
Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
Sunshine on the water looks so lovely
Sunshine almost always makes me high

If I had a day that I could give you
I’d give to you a day just like today
If I had a song that I could sing for you
I’d sing a song to make you feel this way

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy
Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
Sunshine on the water looks so lovely
Sunshine almost always makes me high

If I had a tale that I could tell you
I’d tell a tale sure to make you smile
If I had a wish that I could wish for you
I’d make a wish for sunshine all the while

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy
Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
Sunshine on the water looks so lovely
Sunshine almost always makes me high
Sunshine almost all the time makes me high
Sunshine almost always


----------



## tomchamp

*Tunnel!*

   
Fat man sitting on a little stool
Takes the money from my hand while his eyes take a walk all over you
Hands me the ticket smiles and whispers good luck
Cuddle up angel cuddle up my little dove
We'll ride down baby into this tunnel of love

I can feel the soft silk of your blouse
And them soft thrills in our little fun house
Then the lights go out and it's just the three of us
You me and all that stuff we're so scared of
Gotta ride down baby into this tunnel of love

There's a crazy mirror showing us both in 5-D
I'm laughing at you you're laughing at me
There's a room of shadows that gets so dark brother
It's easy for two people to lose each other in this tunnel of love

it ought to be easy ought to be simple enough
Man meets woman and they fall in love
But the house is haunted and the ride gets rough
And you've got to learn to live with what you can't rise above if you want to ride on down in through this tunnel of love


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> We'll ride down baby into this tunnel of love


I sure hope kwillia doesn't see this.


----------



## jazz lady

*dancing around with this one...*

Think about it, there must be higher love
Down in the heart or hidden in the stars above
Without it, life is a wasted time
Look inside your heart, I'll look inside mine
Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind and we try to see
Falling behind in what could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?

Worlds are turning and we're just hanging on
Facing our fear and standing out there alone
A yearning, and it's real to me
There must be someone who's feeling for me
Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind and we try to see
Falling behind in what could be 

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring be a higher love
I could rise above on a higher love

I will wait for it
I'm not too late for it
Until then, I'll sing my song
To cheer the night along

Bring it...Oh bring it...

I could light the night up with my soul on fire
I could make the sun shine from pure desire
Let me feel that love come over me
Let me feel how strong it could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?


----------



## kwillia

*TOUCH lyrics...*

_Blue, is the ocean in your eyes,
Blue is cool September skies, as a lonely waterfall.
Red, is the fire in your heart,
or the passion of love that we make as the sunset is fading away.

Angel, heaven starts hear tonight in your arms,
wanna drown in your body get lost in your charm.
Now that your here, angel dont go, lets keep the move nice and slow

All I want is your touch, all I want is your heaven right here by my side, every night.
All I want is your touch, all I want is your tenderness here in my life, every morning and night.
Girl cause your touch is so right

Yes, I've been thinking about you.
I've imagined the feel of your body and how it will be when we move.

Darling, magics alive tonight in your arms
wanna drown in this moment, get lost in your charm.
Now that your here, don't move too fast lets make the moment last.

All I want is your touch, all I want is your heaven right here by my side, every night.
All I want is your touch, all I want is your tenderness here in my life, every morning and night.
Girl cause your touch is so right

I don't want nobody else and you see that my body is aching,
I'm hopelessly takin by you.

All I want is your touch, all I want is your heaven right here by my side, every night.
All I want is your touch, all I want is your tenderness here in my life, every morning and night.
All I want is your touch, all I want is your heaven right here by my side, every night.
All I want is your touch, all I want is your tenderness here in my life, every morning and night.
Girl cause your touch is so right
your touch is so right
right
your touch is so right.
_


Awesome song... but I can't get past the fact it's Clay Aiken singing it... It needs to be remade by Bruuuuuuuce...


----------



## Sharon

I saw her sitting in the rain,
raindrops falling on her.
She didn't seem to care.
She sat there and smiled at me.

And I knew (I knew, I knew, I knew, I knew)
she could make me happy (happy, happy).
Flowers in her hair, flowers everywhere.

I love the flower girl, oh, I don't know just why.
She simply caught my eye.
I love the flower girl, she seemed so sweet and kind.
She crept into my mind.

Suddenly the sun broke through (see the sun).
I turned around she was gone (where did she go).
And all I had left was one little flower from her hair.

But I knew (I knew, I knew, I knew, I knew)
she had made me happy (happy, happy).
Flowers in her hair, flowers everywhere.


----------



## jazz lady

*k.d. lang...love her voice...*

Just a kiss just a kiss
I have lived just for this
I can't explain why I've become
Miss Chatelaine

Just a smile just a smile
Hold me captive just a while
I can't explain why I've become
Miss Chatelaine

Every time your eyes meet mine
Clouds of qualm
Burst into sunshine 

Just a sigh just a sigh
Words my love just reply
I can't explain why I've become
Miss Chatelaine
Miss Chatelaine

Zing!!!

Just a smile just a smile
Hold me captive just a while
I can't explain why I've become
Miss Chatelaine

Every time your eyes meet mine
Clouds of qualm
Burst into sunshine

Just a kiss just a kiss
I have lived just for this
I can't explain why I've become
Miss Chatelaine

Miss Chatelaine
Miss Chatelaine
Miss Chatelaine
Miss Chatelaine


----------



## jazz lady

*another by k.d. lang...*

A thin ice
Covers my soul
My body's frozen and my heart is cold
And still
So much about me is raw
I search for a place to unthaw

Something in me
Broods love into fear
It veils my vision leaves my thoughts
unclear
My eyes

From blue turn to grey
Hoping to mask what they say 

I've been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I've been outside myself for so long

I have been
In a storm of the sun
Basking, senseless to what I've become
A fool to worship just light
When after all, it follows night

I've been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I've been outside myself for so long

I've been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I've been outside myself for so long


----------



## RoseRed

Now the seats are all empty
Let the roadies take the stage
Pack it up and tear it down
They’re the first to come and last to leave
Working for that minimum wage
They’ll set it up in another town
Tonight the people were so fine
They waited there in line
And when they got up on their feet they made the show
And that was sweet--
But I can hear the sound
Of slamming doors and folding chairs
And that’s a sound they’ll never know

Now roll them cases out and lift them amps
Haul them trusses down and get’em up them ramps
’cause when it comes to moving me
You guys are the champs
But when that last guitar’s been packed away
You know that I still want to play
So just make sure you got it all set to go
Before you come for my piano

But the band’s on the bus
And they’re waiting to go
We’ve got to drive all night and do a show in chicago
Or detroit, I don’t know
We do so many shows in a row
And these towns all look the same
We just pass the time in our hotel rooms
And wander ’round backstage
Till those lights come up and we hear that crowd
And we remember why we came

Now we got country and western on the bus
R and b, we got disco in eight tracks and cassettes in stereo
We’ve got rural scenes & magazines
We’ve got truckers on the cb
We’ve got richard pryor on the video
We got time to think of the ones we love
While the miles roll away
But the only time that seems too short
Is the time that we get to play

People you’ve got the power over what we do
You can sit there and wait
Or you can pull us through
Come along, sing the song
You know you can’t go wrong
’cause when that morning sun comes beating down
You’re going to wake up in your town
But we’ll be scheduled to appear
A thousand miles away from here


----------



## morganj614

*Stevie Ray*

*Well you’ve heard about love givin’ sight to the blind
My baby’s lovin’ cause the sun to shine
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy

Yeah I love my baby....heart and soul
Love like ours won’t never grow old
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy

Yeah I love my lady....she’s long and lean
You mess with her....you’ll see a man get mean
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy

Well I love my baby....like the finest wine
Stick with her until the end of time
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy

Yeah I love my baby....heart and soul
Love like ours won’t never grow old
She’s my sweet little thang....she’s my pride and joy
She’s my sweet little baby....I’m her little lover boy*


----------



## morganj614

*Winwood*

Hear the night music playing?
Don't you know what it's saying?
We should feel it together
For forever

Feel the beat and just hold on
To the sweet midnight flowing
Feel the music inside you
I'll be there too

Now's the time our dreams are finally coming true
Feels so good we're crying
Now's the time when it's down to me and you
Spread these wings - we'll be flying

Don't you know what the night can do?
Don't you know when it's touching you?
Don't you know what the night can do?

Time to show all your feeling
All the night is revealing
Let the rhythm enfoled you
Let me hold you

Now we turn into music
Now we never will lose it
When the rhythm and night ride
No heart can hide

There are times that never ever come again
Mem'ries there for making
When the night calls, we better let it in
All this love for the taking

Don't you know what the night can do?
Don't you know when it's touching you?
Won't you help me to let it through?
Don't you know what the night can do?


----------



## jazz lady

*my morning wakeup song on the radio...original Sam & Dave version...*

Coming to you, on a dusty road
Good loving, I got a truck load
And when you get it, you got something
So don't worry, 'cause I'm coming

I'm a soul man, I'm a soul man
I'm a soul man, I'm a soul man

Got what I got, the hard way
and I'll make better, each and every day
So honey, hey, don't you fret
'cause you ain't seen nothing yet

I'm a soul man, I'm a soul man
I'm a soul man, I'm a soul man

I was brought up, on a side street
Learned how to love, before I could eat
Hey, I was educated, from good, good stock
When I start loving I just can't stop

I'm a soul man, I'm a soul man
I'm a soul man, I'm a soul man

Grab the rope, and I'll pull you in
Give you hope, and be your only boyfriend
Ya, ya ya ya!

I'm a soul man, I'm a soul man ...


----------



## AC/DC

*Wasn't that a party*

Tom Paxton
Could have been the whiskey, might have been the gin.
Could have been three or four six-packs,
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in,
My head is like a football, I think I'm gonna die,
Tell me, me oh me oh my,
Wasn't that a party?

Someone took a grapefruit and wore it like a hat,
I saw someone under my kitchen table, talking to my old tom cat,
They were talking about hockey and the cat was talkin' back,
Along about then everything went black,
But wasn't that a party?

I'm sure it's just my memory playin' tricks on me,
But I think I saw my buddy cuttin' down my neighbour's tree,

Could have been the whiskey, might have been the gin.
Could have been three or four six-packs,
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in,
My head is like a football, I think I'm gonna die,
Tell me, me oh me oh my,
Wasn't that a party?

Old Billy Joe and Tommy, well they went a little far,
They were sitting in my backyard blowing on the siren in somebody's police car.
So you see, your honour,
It was all in fun,
That little bitty track meet down on main street,
Was just to see if the cops could run,
Well, they run us in to see you,
In an alcoholic haze,
I can sure use those thirty days to recover from the party.

Could have been the whiskey, might have been the gin.
Could have been three or four six-packs,
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in,
My head is like a football, I think I'm gonna die,
Tell me, me oh me oh my,
Wasn't that a party?


----------



## jazz lady

*the queen of soul...perfect for cruising tonight...*

Knew you'd be a vision in white 
How'd you get those pants so tight? 
Don't know what you're doin' 
But you must be livin' right 

We got some places to see 
I brought all the maps with me 
So jump right in...Ain't no sin 
Take a ride in my machine 

City traffic movin' way too slow 
Drop the pedal and go...go...go 

Goin' ridin' on the freeway of love 
Wind's against our back 
Goin' ridin' on the freeway of love 
In my pink cadillac 
Goin' ridin' on the freeway of love 
Wind's against our back 
Ain't we ridin' on the freeway of love 
In my pink Cadillac? 

Never you mind the exit signs 
We got lots of time 
We can't quit 'til we get 
To the other side 

With the radio playin' our song 
We keep rollin' on 
Who knows how far a car can get 
Before you think about slowin' on down 

City traffic movin' way too slow 
Drop the pedal and go...go...go


----------



## jazz lady

*more 'retha...*

Rescue me
Oh take me in your arms
Rescue me
I want your tender charms
'Coz I'm lonely and I'm blue
I need you and your love too

Come on and rescue me
Come on baby and rescue me
Come on baby and rescue me
'Coz I need you, by my side
Can't you see that I'm lonely
Rescue me

Come on and take my heart
Take your love and conquer every part
'Coz I'm lonely and I'm blue
I need you and your love too

Come on and rescue me
Come on baby and rescue me
Come on baby and rescue me
'Coz I need you by my side
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Rescue me
Oh take me in your arms
Rescue me
I want your tender charms
'Coz I'm lonely and I'm blue
I need you and your love too
Come on and rescue me
Come on baby, take me baby, hold me baby, love me baby
Can't you see that I need you baby
Can't you see that I'm lonely
Rescue me

Come on and take my hand
Come on baby and be my man
Cuz I love you cuz I want you
Can't you see that I'm lonely?
take me baby
love me baby
need me baby
Can't you see that I'm lonely?

rescue me, rescue me.......


----------



## jazz lady

*sing it, girlfriend...*

Does he love me?
I wanna know!
How can I tell if he loves me so?

(Is it in his eyes?)
Oh no! You need to see!
(Is it in his size?)
Oh no! You make believe!
If you wanna know 
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

(Oh yeah! Or is it in his face?)
no girls! It's just his charms!
(In his warm embrace?)
no girls! That's just his arms!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)
yeah!! It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

Oh, oh, oh, honey ! 
Squeeze him tight!
Find out what you wanna know!
promise love, and if it really is,
It's there in his kiss!

(How 'bout the way he acts?)
no no no! That's not the way!
You're not listenin' to all I'm sayin'!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!) 
Oh, yeah! It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

Oh, oh, oh, hold him ! 
Squeeze him tight!
Find out what you wanna know!
promise love, and if it really is,
well It's there in his kiss!

(How 'bout the way he acts?)
no no no! That's not the way!
You're not listenin' to all I'm sayin'!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!) 
Oh, yeah ! It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)
mmmm ! It's in his kiss!
(that's where it is) 
mmmm is in his kiss


----------



## jazz lady

*one from cyndi lauper...*

You with the sad eyes 
don't be discouraged 
oh I realize 
it's hard to take courage 
in a world full of people 
you can lose sight of it all 
and the darkness inside you 
can make you feel so small 

But I see your true colors 
shining through 
I see your true colors 
and that's why I love you 
so don't be afraid to let them show 
your true colors 
true colors are beautiful 
like a rainbow 

Show me a smile then 
don't be unhappy, can't remember 
when I last saw you laughing 
if this world makes you crazy 
and you've taken all you can bear 
you call me up 
because you know I'll be there 

And I'll see your true colors 
shining through 
I see your true colors 
and that's why I love you 
so don't be afraid to let them show 
your true colors 
true colors are beautiful 
like a rainbow


----------



## jazz lady

*an oldie but goodie from survivor...beautiful...*

How can I convince you what you see is real 
Who am I to blame you for doubting what you feel 
I was always reachin', you were just a girl I knew 
I took for granted the friend I have in you 

I was living for a dream, loving for a moment 
Taking on the world, that was just my style 
Now I look into your eyes 
I can see forever, the search is over 
You were with me all the while 

Can we last forever, will we fall apart 
At times it's so confusing, these questions of the heart 
You followed me through changes and patiently you'd wait 
Till I came to my senses through some miracle of fate 

I was living for a dream, loving for a moment 
Taking on the world, that was just my style 
Now I look into your eyes 
I can see forever, the search is over 
You were with me all the while 

Now the miles stretch out behind me 
Loves that I have lost 
Broken hearts lie victims of the game 
Then good luck it finally struck 
Like lightning from the blue 
Every highway leading me back to you 

Now at last I hold you, now all is said and done 
The search has come full circle 
Our destinies are one 
So if you ever loved me 
Show me that you give a damn 
You'll know for certain 
The man I really am 

I was living for a dream, loving for a moment 
Taking on the world, that was just my style 
Then I touched your hand, I could hear you whisper 
The search is over, love was right before my eyes


----------



## RoseRed

When the lights go down in the city
And the sun shines on the bay
I want to be there in my city
Ooh, ooh

So you think you’re lonely
Well my friend I’m lonely too
I want to get back to my city by the bay
Ooh, ooh

It’s sad, oh there’s been mornings out on the road without you,
Without your charms,
Ooh, my, my, my


----------



## RoseRed

Once I thought I saw you in a crowded hazy bar,
Dancing on the light from star to star.
Far across the moonbeam I know that’s who you are,
I saw your brown eyes turning once to fire.

You are like a hurricane
There’s calm in your eye.
And I’m gettin’ blown away
To somewhere safer where the feeling stays.
I want to love you but I’m getting blown away.

I am just a dreamer, but you are just a dream,
You could have been anyone to me.
Before that moment you touched my lips
That perfect feeling when time just slips
Away between us on our foggy trip.

You are like a hurricane
There’s calm in your eye.
And I’m gettin’ blown away
To somewhere safer where the feeling stays.
I want to love you but I’m getting blown away.

You are just a dreamer, and I am just a dream.
You could have been anyone to me.
Before that moment you touched my lips
That perfect feeling when time just slips
Away between us on our foggy trip.

You are like a hurricane
There’s calm in your eye.
And I’m gettin’ blown away
To somewhere safer where the feeling stays.
I want to love you but I’m getting blown away.


----------



## morganj614

*Big Head Todd*

Soul for Every Cowboy

*And a soul for every cowboy.
And a star to guide him home.
And an angel to bring him, 
A song to sing when he's alone.

For the night is far from over
And the storm is coming on.
And the wind is blowing colder.
And he's very far from home.

When hell falls cold and wet.
His heart soon forgets.
That ever he was loved or wanted to be loved *  


Bittersweet
*v. A little light looks through her bedroom window.
She dances and I dream, she's not so far as she seems,
Of brighter meadows, melting sunsets,
Her hair blowing in the breeze.
And she can't see me watching.
And I'm thinking love...
Chorus:
It's bittersweet, more sweet than bitter, Bitter than sweet.
It's a bittersweet surrender.
v. I'm older now.
I work in the city.
We live together.. But it's different from my dream.
Morning light fills the room. I rise.
She pretends she's sleeping.
Are we everything we wanted?
And i'm thinking love...
Chorus:
I know we don't talk about it.
We don't tell each other.
All the little things that we need.
We work our way around each other.
As we tremble and we bleed.
Chorus *


----------



## jazz lady

*oh kwillia...I just love this song...*

I'm not a perfect person
As many things I wish I didn't do
But I continue learning
I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know

I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is you

I'm sorry that I hurt you
It's something I must live with everyday
And all the pain I put you through
I wish that I could take it all away
And be the one who catches all your tears
Thats why i need you to hear

I've found a resaon for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is You [x4]

I'm not a perfect person
I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know

I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is you

I've found a reason to show
A side of me you didn't know
A reason for all that I do
And the reason is you



Thanks baby.


----------



## Agee

*Fire!*

Been working in the yard all evening. Now I have a bonfire roaring, and the wine flowing. I need a song!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Been working in the yard all evening. Now I have a bonfire roaring, and the wine flowing. I need a song!


Hmmm...hold tight...let me see what I can find.


----------



## tomchamp

Woke up this morning my house was cold
Checked out the furnace she wasn't burnin'
Went out and hopped in my old Ford
Hit the engine but she ain't turnin'
We've given each other some hard lessons lately
But we ain't learnin'
We're the same sad story that's a fact
One step up and two steps back

Bird on a wire outside my motel room
But he ain't singin'
Girl in white outside a church in June
But the church bells they ain't ringing
I'm sittin' here in this bar tonight
But all I'm thinkin' is
I'm the same old story same old act
One step up and two steps back

It's the same thing night on night
Who's wrong baby who's right
Another fight and I slam the door on
Another battle in our dirty little war
When I look at myself I don't see
The man I wanted to be
Somewhere along the line I slipped off track
I'm caught movin' one step up and two steps back

There's a girl across the bar
I get the message she's sendin'
Mmm she ain't lookin' to married
And me well honey I'm pretending
Last night I dreamed I held you in my arms
The music was never-ending
We danced as the evening sky faded to black
One step up and two steps back


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm not a perfect person
> As many things I wish I didn't do
> But I continue learning
> I never meant to do those things to you
> And so I have to say before I go
> That I just want you to know
> 
> I've found a reason for me
> To change who I used to be
> A reason to start over new
> and the reason is you
> 
> Thanks baby.


I had "Alternative Kwillia" playing as I walked during M's soccer practice this evening. I'm sure I looked  because I caught myself walking to the beat of different songs quite a few times...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Been working in the yard all evening. Now I have a bonfire roaring, and the wine flowing. I need a song!


How about some Red Hot Chili Peppers...

You don’t care for me I don’t care about that
You got a new fool hah! I like it like that
I have only one burning desire
Oh, can I make love with your fire? 

Let me stand next to your fire
Funky funky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire
Funky funky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire
Funky funky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire
Oh yeah,

Now listen to this baby
And stop acting so crazy

You say your mom ain’t home ain’t my concern
Just don’t play with me and you won’t get burned
I have only one burning desire
Oh, I’m gonna, me, do it in your fire

Let me stand next to your fire
Funky funky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire
Oh, funky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire
Funky funky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire
Oh yeah,

Oh move over over...
And let mr huckleberry take over...
You know he’s bad, you know he drowns, you know who he gives it to...yeah!

That’s right...
Now dig this!

You try to give me your money
You better save it babe
Save it for your rainy day
I have only one burning desire
Oh, can I make love over your fire? 

Let me stand next to your fire
Funky funky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire
Funkyfunky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire
Oh, funky fire...
Let me stand next to your fire

You better slide you ass over, girl
’cos I’m coming through once and I’m coming the way you must be...


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Woke up this morning my house was cold
> Checked out the furnace she wasn't burnin'
> Went out and hopped in my old Ford
> Hit the engine but she ain't turnin'
> We've given each other some hard lessons lately
> But we ain't learnin'
> We're the same sad story that's a fact
> One step up and two steps back


The Boss!

Great Song! 

Looks like you might make Kwillia a happy women!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> The Boss!
> 
> Great Song!
> 
> Looks like you might make Kwillia a happy women!


----------



## cattitude

I guess I shoulda known
 By the way u parked your car sideways
 That it wouldn't last

 See you're the kinda person
 That believes in makin' out once
 Love 'em and leave 'em fast

 I guess I must be dumb
 'Cuz U had a pocket full of horses
 Trojan and some of them used

 But it was Saturday night
 I guess that makes it all right
 And U say what have I got 2 lose?
 And honey I say

 Little red corvette
 Baby you're much 2 fast
 Little red corvette
 U need a love that's gonna last

 I guess I shoulda closed my eyes
 When U drove me 2 the place
 Where your horses run free

 'Cuz I felt a little ill
 When I saw all the pictures
 Of the jockeys that were there before me

 Believe it or not
 I started to worry
 I wondered if I had enough class

 But it was Saturday night
 I guess that makes it all right
 And U say, "Baby, have U got enough gas?"
 Oh yeah

 Little red corvette
 Baby you're much 2 fast, yes U r
 Little red corvette
 U need 2 find a love that's gonna last

 A body like yours (A body like yours)
 Oughta be in jail (Oughta be in jail)
 'Cuz it's on the verge of bein' obscene
 ('Cuz it's on the verge of bein' obscene)

 Move over baby (Move over baby)
 Gimme the keys (Gimme the keys)
 I'm gonna try 2 tame your little red love machine
 (I'm gonna try 2 tame your little red love machine)

 Little red corvette
 Baby you're much 2 fast
 Little red corvette
 U need 2 find a love that's gonna last

 Little red corvette
 Honey U got 2 slow down (Got 2 slow down)
 Little red corvette
 'Cuz if U don't u gonna run your
 Little red corvette right in the ground

 (Little red corvette)
 Right down 2 the ground (Honey U got 2 slow down)
 U, U, U got 2 slow down (Little red corvette)
 You're movin' much 2 fast (2 fast)
 U need 2 find a love that's gonna last

 Girl, U got an ass like I never seen
 And the ride...
 I say the ride is so smooth
 U must be a limousine

 Baby you're much 2 fast
 Little red corvette
 U need a love, U need a love that's
 That's gonna last
 (Little red corvette)
 U got 2 slow down (U got 2 slow down)
 Little red corvette

 'Cuz if U don't, 'cuz if U don't,
 U gonna run your body right into the ground (Right into the ground)
 Right into the ground (Right into the ground)
 Right into the ground (Right into the ground)

 Little red corvette


----------



## Agee

*Sounds like a Hendrix song*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> How about some Red Hot Chili Peppers...
> 
> 
> Let me stand next to your fire
> Funky funky fire...
> Let me stand next to your fire
> Funky funky fire...
> Let me stand next to your fire
> Funky funky fire...
> Let me stand next to your fire
> Oh yeah,
> 
> ...


Alright, now listen here now for the last time
You don’t care for me
I don’t car about that
Gotta new fool ha
I like it like that

I have only one itchin’ desire
Let me stand next to your fire
Let me stand next to your fire
Hey
Let me stand
Hey
Let me stand next to your fire

Oh listine here baby
And stop acting so crazy
You say your mum ain’t home
It ain’t my concern
Just play with me and you won’t get burned

I have only one itching desire
Let me stand next to your fire
Yeah, let me stand baby
Let me stand next to your fire
Oh, let my stand
Let me stand next to your fire
Let me stand next to your fire
Let me stand next to your fire

Oh move over
Let jimi take over
Yeah you know what I’m talking ’bout baby

Yeah!

You try to gimmie your money
You better save it babe
Save it for your rainy day

I have only one a itchin’ desire
Let me stand next to your fire
Oh, let me stand

Jimi:
Yeah, thank you very much. I’d like to do this song dedicated
To maybe a soldier in the army. singin’ about his old lady that
He dreams about and humpin’ a machine gun instead or it could be
Could be a cat maybe tryin’ to fall in love with that girl baby,
But a little bit too scared. that’s where the problems come from
Sometimes isn’t it? I meen the cat is really insecure a little bit
So the call girls groupies and they call girls this. and they call
Passive people hippies and bla bla, woof, woof, all down the line
That’s because their not in love man that’s what’s happening. that’s
The other half of a man, is woman. and we’d like to play a thing called
Izabella, and don’t you ever forget it.


----------



## chaotic

*First song I thought of...*



			
				Airgasm said:
			
		

> Been working in the yard all evening. Now I have a bonfire roaring, and the wine flowing. I need a song!



I'm driving in my car
I turn on the radio

I'm pulling you close
you just say no
You say you don't like it
but girl
I know you're a liar

'Cause when we kiss - Fire

Late at night I'm taking you home

When I say I wanna stay
you say you wanna be alone
You say you don't love me
girl
you can't hide your desire

And when we kiss - Fire

You had a hold on me right from the start

There's a girl so tight
I couldn't tear it apart
My nerves all jumping
acting like a fool

Your kisses they burn but your heart stays cool

Romeo and Juliet
Samson and Delilah

Baby
you can bet their love they didn't deny
Your words say split
but your words they lie

'Cause when we kiss - Fire
Burning in my soul
it's out of control
it's out of control


----------



## kwillia

That is the best Bruce song .... ever... :

...and OMG the video...

... and I haven't been able to find it on any CD...


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Little red corvette


  I _told _you red was your color.


----------



## chaotic

*Sugarhill Gang...*

Ho! Ho! Ho!

[Chorus]
Tonto, jump on it, jump on it, jump on it...
Kemosabi, jump on it, jump on it, jump on it...
Custer, jump on it, jump on it, jump on it...
Apache, jump on it, jump on it, wowowowowowowowowo!!
A-hunga-hunga-hunga-hunga

[Big Bank Hank]
I'm Big Bank, I am the Chief
I got a lot of raps but I'll be real
I never need a horse I like to chill
so I, drive up in my new Seville
My Tribe went down in the hall of fame
Cause I'm the one who shot Jesse James
Pound for pound, I will never break down
(Big Bank!) No sir, I don't mess around

Awowowowowowowowowow!! Ho!
Wowowowowowwowowowowowowowowowowow!!

[Chorus]

[Master G]
Like Kemosabi, of course it's me
I'm better known as the Master G
A firing squad, sensed the danger
When they're stung by the rapping ranger
Had a little talk with my medicine man
He said, "Get them squaws, fast as you can"
To all you girls, that wanna join my Tribe
Just move to my rhythm, and feel my vibe
Put up a fuss, in the end you'll agree
When you come inside, my tee-pee
As I said before, you could sense the danger
When you're stung by the rapping ranger
When Silver and I, take a ride
All you suckers better step aside
I sting squaws, then I run away
HIYOO Silver, is what I say!

Ho! Ho! Wowowowowowowowow!
Hit it gang!

Ho! Ho! Ho! Aowowowowowowowowowowowo!

[Chorus]

[Wonder Mike]
A pow-wow, just rock it out
Finger poppin to the break of dawn
Keep it rockin like the stuff that we call maize
(What's that?) Hot buttered popcorn
You just hippa-hoppa-dippa-boppa bang the boogie
woogie betcha wanna boogie again
And you can put me to the test at your request
I rock you out of your mocassins
Kemosabi got down, took off his mask
He kicked off his shoes and did the Monster Mash
Tommy came along, saw what was happenin
His head began to boppin his foot start to clappin
Go slam, dunk, do the jerk
And with the mic is how my smoke signals work
They were jammin' off a record that said it best:
"Now what you hear is not a test!"

Aowowowowowowowowowowowo!
A-hunga-hunga-hunga-hunga (2X)

[Chorus (minus the a-hunga line)]
[Chorus (music only to the fade)]


----------



## tomchamp

*First Of All We Are Here Because >>>*

I bought a bourgeois house in the Hollywood hills
With a truckload of hundred thousand dollar bills
Man came by to hook up my cable TV
We settled in for the night my baby and me
We switched 'round and 'round 'til half-past dawn
There was fifty-seven channels and nothin' on

Well now home entertainment was my baby's wish
So I hopped into town for a satellite dish
I tied it to the top of my Japanese car
I came home and I pointed it out into the stars
A message came back from the great beyond
There's fifty-seven channels and nothin' on

Well we might'a made some friends with some billionaires
We might'a got all nice and friendly
If we'd made it upstairs
All I got was a note that said "Bye-bye John
Our love is fifty-seven channels and nothin' on"

So I bought a .44 magnum it was solid steel cast
And in the blessed name of Elvis well I just let it blast
'Til my TV lay in pieces there at my feet
And they busted me for disturbin' the almighty peace
Judge said "What you got in your defense son?"
"Fifty-seven channels and nothin' on"
I can see by your eyes friend you're just about gone
Fifty-seven channels and nothin' on...
Fifty-seven channels and nothin'


----------



## kwillia

My next mix CD may just have to be allllll Bruce... "kwillia does bruce" has a catchy ring to it...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Sounds like a Hendrix song*




It was probably a remake of it twisted to suit them.    I'll admit I never heard of it, but I thought it was...appropriate.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> That is the best Bruce song .... ever... :
> 
> ...and OMG the video...
> 
> ... and I haven't been able to find it on any CD...



Best best best best best. 

You looking for Fire on CD? The Live 1975-85 set has the best version of Fire on it. I have the albums, but no way to play 'em


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> "kwillia does bruce"


That sounds like an x-rated movie!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Best best best best best.
> 
> You looking for Fire on CD? The Live 1975-85 set has the best version of Fire on it. I have the albums, but no way to play 'em


Same here... I have the albums, but no longer have a record player that works. I know it's on that set, but I haven't spotted the CD version of it anywhere... I do admit I haven't tried searching the net... I don't internet shop much.


----------



## chaotic

The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
We don't need no water let the ****** burn,
Burn ****** burn.

Hello my name is Jimmy Pop and I'm a dumb white guy,
I'm not old or new but middle school fifth grade like junior high,
I don't know mofo if y'all peeps be buggin' give props to my ho cause she all fly,
But I can take the heat cause I'm the other white meat known as 'Kid Funky Fried',
Yeah I'm hung like planet Pluto hard to see with the naked eye,
But if I crashed into Uranus I would stick it where the sun don't shine,
Cause I'm kind of like Han Solo always stroking my own wookie,
I'm the root of all that's evil yeah but you can call me cookie,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
We don't need no water let the ****** burn,
Burn ****** burn.

Yo yo this hard-core ghetto gangster image takes a lot of practice,
I'm not black like Barry White no I am white like Frank Black is,
So if man is five and the devil is six than that must make me seven,
This honkey's gone to heaven,
But if I go to hell then I hope I burn well,
I'll spend my days with J.F.K., Marvin Gaye, Martha Raye, and Lawrence Welk,
And Kurt Cobain, Kojak, Mark Twain and Jimi Hendrix's poltergeist,
And Webster yeah Emmanuel Lewis cause he's the anti-christ,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire,
We don't need no water let the ****** burn,
Burn ****** burn.

Everybody here we go,
Ohh Ohh,
C'mon party people,
Ohh Ohh,
Throw your hands in the air,
Ohh Ohh,
C'mon party people,
Ohh Ohh,
Wave 'em like you don't care,
Ohh Ohh,
C'mon party people,
Ohh Ohh,
Everbody say ho,
Ohh Ohh,
C'mon party people,
Ohh Ohh,
Everybody here we go.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> My next mix CD may just have to be allllll Bruce... "kwillia does bruce" has a catchy ring to it...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Same here... I have the albums, but no longer have a record player that works. I know it's on that set, but I haven't spotted the CD version of it anywhere... I do admit I haven't tried searching the net... I don't internet shop much.


I have that LP set AND I have a record player that works.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Same here... I have the albums, but no longer have a record player that works. I know it's on that set, but I haven't spotted the CD version of it anywhere... I do admit I haven't tried searching the net... I don't internet shop much.



It's over at amazon.com, for 36 smackeroos.  So much good stuff on that album...


We busted out of class had to get away from those fools
We learned more from a three-minute record than we ever learned in school
Tonight I heart the neighborhood drummer sound
I can feel my heart begin to pound
You say you’re tired and you just want to close your eyes and follow your dreams down

We made a promise we swore we’d always remember
No retreat, believe me, no surrender
Like soldiers in the winter’s night with a vow to defend
No retreat, believe me, no surrender

Now young faces grow sad and old and hearts of fire grow cold
We swore blood brothers against the wind
I’m ready to grow young again
And hear your sister’s voice calling us home across the open yards
Believin’ we could cut someplace of our own
With these drums and these guitars

We made a promise we swore we’d always remember
No retreat, believe me, no surrender
Blood brothers in the stormy night with a vow to defend
No retreat, believe me, no surrender

Now on the street tonight the lights grow dim
The walls of my room are closing in
But it’s good to see your smiling face and to hear your voice again
We could sleep in the twilight by the river side
With a wide open country in our hearts
And these romanics dreams in our heads

We made a promise...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I have that LP set AND I have a record player that works.


:bragulator:


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> IBaby you're much 2 fast
> Little red corvette
> U need a love, U need a love that's
> That's gonna last
> (Little red corvette)
> U got 2 slow down (U got 2 slow down)
> Little red corvette


Does your #1 man know you are buying a new Vette?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Does your #1 man know you are buying a new Vette?


Kyle lets her do anything she wants...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I have that LP set AND I have a record player that works.



 Did you bring enough Bruce mp3's for the rest of the class??


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> [/color][/color]
> 
> It was probably a remake of it twisted to suit them.  I'll admit I never heard of it, but I thought it was...appropriate.


Yes it is!

Wish forum members were here!

I made FIRE!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Does your #1 man know you are buying a new Vette?


He should.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yes it is!
> 
> Wish forum members were here!
> 
> I made FIRE!


I didn't get the PM... :shrug: Jazz, did you get the PM about the bonfire party...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yes it is!
> 
> Wish forum members were here!
> 
> I made FIRE!


Wish I were too.  Just how much wine HAVE you had?


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Kyle lets her do anything she wants...


You are a bad, bad girl! 





I love it


----------



## tomchamp

*My Fav! Boss Song!*

You and me we were the pretenders
We let it all slip away
In the end what you don't surrender
Well the world just strips away

Girl, ain't no kindness in the face of strangers
Ain't gonna find no miracles here
Well you can wait on your blesses my darlin'
But I got a deal for you right here

I ain't lookin' for praise or pity
I ain't comin' 'round searchin' for a crutch
I just want someone to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Ain't no mercy on the streets of this town
Ain't no bread from heavenly skies
Ain't nobody drawin' wine from this blood
It's just you and me tonight

Tell me, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want something to hold on to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Oh girl that feeling of safety you prize
Well it comes at a hard hard price
You can't shut off the risk and the pain
Without losin' the love that remains
We're all riders on this train

So you've been broken and you've been hurt
Show me somebody who ain't
Yeah, I know I ain't nobody's bargain
But, hell, a little touchup
and a little paint...

You might need somethin' to hold on to
When all the answers, they don't amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch

Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that Human Touch
Feel a little of that Human Touch
Give me a little of that Human Touch


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I didn't get the PM... :shrug: Jazz, did you get the PM about the bonfire party...


No, but I think FT broked my PM'er today.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Wish I were too. Just how much wine HAVE you had?


Just enough


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, but I think FT broked my PM'er today.


Oh Jazzy... I'll get ya a new PMer tomorrow...

Tomchamp... that's one of my all-time favorites too...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Just enough


  I'll be right over.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh Jazzy... I'll get ya a new PMer tomorrow...


Thank you.  *sniff*  FT made me do things with my PMer I never thought possible OR legal.


----------



## jazz lady

Dang, my ISP dumps me and everybody disappears in the time it takes to reboot. 



One last Bruce song...one of my favorites...


It’s rainin’ but there ain’t a cloud in the sky
Must of been a tear from your eye
Everything’ll be okay
Funny, thought I felt a sweet summer breeze
Must of been you sighin’ so deep
Don’t worry we’re gonna find a way

I’m waitin’, waitin’ on a sunny day
Gonna chase the clouds away
Waitin’ on a sunny day

Without you, I’m workin’ with the rain fallin’ down
I’m half a party in a one dog town
I need you to chase these blues away
Without you, I’m a drummer girl that can’t keep a beat
An ice cream truck on a deserted street
I hope that you’re coming to stay

I’m waitin’, waitin’ on a sunny day
Gonna chase the clouds away
Waitin’ on a sunny day

Hard times, baby well they come to us all
Sure as the tickin’ of the clock on the wall
Sure as the turnin’ of the night into day
Your smile girl, brings the mornin’ light to my eyes
Lifts away the blues when I rise
I hope that you’re coming to stay

I’m waitin’, waitin’ on a sunny day
Gonna chase the clouds away
Waitin’ on a sunny day


----------



## kwillia

I was so high I did not recognize
The fire burning in her eyes
The chaos that controlled my mind
Whispered goodbye and she got on a plane
Never to return again
But always in my heart

This love has taken its toll on me
She said Goodbye too many times before
And her heart is breaking in front of me
I have no choice cause I won't say goodbye anymore

I tried my best to feed her appetite
Keep her coming every night
So hard to keep her satisfied
Kept playing love like it was just a game
Pretending to feel the same
Then turn around and leave again

This love has taken its toll on me
She said Goodbye too many times before
And her heart is breaking in front of me
I have no choice cause I won't say goodbye anymore

I'll fix these broken things
Repair your broken wings
And make sure everything's alright
My pressure on her hips
Sinking my fingertips
Into every inch of you
Cause I know that's what you want me to do


----------



## morganj614

*The first time, ever I saw your face
I thought the sun rose in your eyes
And the moon and the stars
Were the gifts you gave
To the dark, and the endless skies
My Love.

And the first time, ever I kissed your mouth
I felt the earth move in my hands
Like the trembling heart
Of a captive bird
That was there, at my command
My Love.

And the first time, ever I lay with you
I felt your heart so close to mine
And I knew our joy
Would fill the earth
And last, til the end of time
My Love.
And last, 'til the end of time.
My love.

The first time, ever I saw
Your face
Your face
Your fa-ace
Your face. *


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *The first time, ever I saw your face*
> *I thought the sun rose in your eyes*
> *And the moon and the stars*
> *Were the gifts you gave*
> *To the dark, and the endless skies*
> *My Love*


  I love, love, LOVE this song.  

It brings me to tears every time.  Roberta Flack has an awesome voice.


----------



## jazz lady

*another by Roberta Flack...*

The closer I get to you
The more you'll make me see
By giving me all you've got
Your love has captured me


Over and over again
I try to tell myself that we
Could never be more than friends
And all the while insideI knew it was real
The way you make me feel


Lying here next to you 
Time just seems to fly
Needing you more and more
Let's give love a try


Sweeter than sweeter love grows
And heaven's there for those
Who fool the tricks of time
With the hearts in love they find
True love
In a special way


The closer I get to you
The more you make me see
By giving me all you've got
Your love has captured me


Over and over again
I try to tell myself that we
Could never be more than friends
And all the while inside
I knew it was real
The way you make me feel


The closer I get to you
The more you make me see
By giving you all I've got
Your love has captured me


The closer I get to you
A feeling comes over me
(Me too)
Pulling closer
[FADE]

~~ahhhh~~~


----------



## tomchamp

*Classic....*

  by Gordon Lightfoot

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
When the skies of November turn gloomy.

With a load of iron ore - 26,000 tons more
Than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty
That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
When the gales of November came early

The ship was the pride of the American side
Coming back from some mill in Wisconson
As the big freighters go it was bigger than most
With a crew and the Captain well seasoned.

Concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
When they left fully loaded for Cleveland
And later that night when the ships bell rang
Could it be the North Wind they'd been feeling.

The wind in the wires made a tattletale sound
And a wave broke over the railing
And every man knew, as the Captain did, too,
T'was the witch of November come stealing.

The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
When the gales of November came slashing
When afternoon came it was freezing rain
In the face of a hurricane West Wind

When supper time came the old cook came on deck
Saying fellows it's too rough to feed ya
At 7PM a main hatchway caved in
He said fellas it's been good to know ya.

The Captain wired in he had water coming in
And the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when his lights went out of sight
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Does anyone know where the love of God goes
When the words turn the minutes to hours
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
If they'd fifteen more miles behind her.

They might have split up or they might have capsized
They may have broke deep and took water
And all that remains is the faces and the names
Of the wives and the sons and the daughters.

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the ruins of her ice water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams,
The islands and bays are for sportsmen.

And farther below Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
With the gales of November remembered.

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed
In the Maritime Sailors' Cathedral
The church bell chimed, 'til it rang 29 times
For each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald.

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
Superior, they say, never gives up her dead
When the gales of November come early.


----------



## tomchamp

*Another Good One!*

You walked into the party
Like you were walking onto a yacht
Your hat strategically dipped below one eye
Your scarf it was apricot
You had one eye in the mirror
As you watched yourself gavotte
And all the girls dreamed that they'd be your partner
They'd be your partner, and

You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


You had me several years ago
When I was still quite naive
Well, you said that we made such a pretty pair
And that you would never leave
But you gave away the things you loved
And one of them was me
I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and


You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and


You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


Well, I hear you went up to Saratoga
And your horse naturally won
Then you flew your Lear jet up to Nova Scotia
To see the total eclipse of the sun
Well, you're where you should be all the time
And when you're not, you're with
Some underworld spy or the wife of a close friend
Wife of a close friend, and


You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


----------



## kwillia

She does a song that was the theme song of a movie... it really gets to me... something about "it'll be coming around again."  I'm gonna go find it.


----------



## tomchamp

*Elavate Me!*

Elevation 

High, higher than the sun
You shoot me from a gun
I need you to elevate me here,
At the corner of your lips
As the orbit of your hips
Eclipse, you elevate my soul

I've lost all self-control
Been living like a mole
Now going down, excavation
I and I in the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high, elevation

A star lit up like a cigar
Strung out like a guitar
Maybe you could educate my mind
Explain all these controls
I can't sing but I've got soul
The goal is elevation

A mole, living in a hole
Digging up my soul
Going down, excavation
I and I in the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high, elevation

Love, lift me out of these blues
Won't you tell me something true
I believe in you

A mole, living in a hole
Digging up my soul
Going down, excavation
I and I in the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high, elevation
Elevation...
Elevation...
Elevation...
Elevation...
Elevation...
Elevation...


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

>


Waiter... I'll have what he's having...


----------



## chaotic

Early one mornin' the sun was shinin',
I was layin' in bed
Wond'rin' if she'd changed at all
If her hair was still red.
Her folks they said our lives together
Sure was gonna be rough
They never did like Mama's homemade dress
Papa's bankbook wasn't big enough.
And I was standin' on the side of the road
Rain fallin' on my shoes
Heading out for the East Coast
Lord knows I've paid some dues gettin' through,
Tangled up in blue.

She was married when we first met
Soon to be divorced
I helped her out of a jam, I guess,
But I used a little too much force.
We drove that car as far as we could
Abandoned it out West
Split up on a dark sad night
Both agreeing it was best.
She turned around to look at me
As I was walkin' away
I heard her say over my shoulder,
"We'll meet again someday on the avenue,"
Tangled up in blue.

I had a job in the great north woods
Working as a cook for a spell
But I never did like it all that much
And one day the ax just fell.
So I drifted down to New Orleans
Where I happened to be employed
Workin' for a while on a fishin' boat
Right outside of Delacroix.
But all the while I was alone
The past was close behind,
I seen a lot of women
But she never escaped my mind, and I just grew
Tangled up in blue.

She was workin' in a topless place
And I stopped in for a beer,
I just kept lookin' at the side of her face
In the spotlight so clear.
And later on as the crowd thinned out
I's just about to do the same,
She was standing there in back of my chair
Said to me, "Don't I know your name?"
I muttered somethin' underneath my breath,
She studied the lines on my face.
I must admit I felt a little uneasy
When she bent down to tie the laces of my shoe,
Tangled up in blue.

She lit a burner on the stove and offered me a pipe
"I thought you'd never say hello," she said
"You look like the silent type."
Then she opened up a book of poems
And handed it to me
Written by an Italian poet
From the thirteenth century.
And every one of them words rang true
And glowed like burnin' coal
Pourin' off of every page
Like it was written in my soul from me to you,
Tangled up in blue.

I lived with them on Montague Street
In a basement down the stairs,
There was music in the cafes at night
And revolution in the air.
Then he started into dealing with slaves
And something inside of him died.
She had to sell everything she owned
And froze up inside.
And when finally the bottom fell out
I became withdrawn,
The only thing I knew how to do
Was to keep on keepin' on like a bird that flew,
Tangled up in blue.

So now I'm goin' back again,
I got to get to her somehow.
All the people we used to know
They're an illusion to me now.
Some are mathematicians
Some are carpenter's wives.
Don't know how it all got started,
I don't know what they're doin' with their lives.
But me, I'm still on the road
Headin' for another joint
We always did feel the same,
We just saw it from a different point of view,
Tangled up in blue.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> She does a song that was the theme song of a movie... it really gets to me... something about "it'll be coming around again." I'm gonna go find it.


Geesh...how long does it take to find one song?     Here you go - I love the song, too:

Baby sneezes
Mummy pleases
Daddy breezes in
So good on paper
So romantic
But so bewildering

I know nothing stays the same
But if you’re willing to play the game
It’s coming around again
So don’t mind if I fall apart
There’s more room in a broken heart

You pay the grocer
Fix the toasted
Kiss the host good-bye
Then you break a window
Burn the souffl? 
Scream the lullaby

I know nothing stays the same
But if you’re willing to play the game
It’s coming around again
So don’t mind if I fall apart
There’s more room in a broken heart

And I believe in love
But what else can I do
I’m so in love with you

I know nothing stays the same
But if you’re willing to play the game
It’s coming around again
(repeat and fade)


----------



## gumbo

If you could only see__the way she loves me 
then maybe you would understand
why I feel this way_about our love
and what I must do.

If you could only see__how blue__her eyes _can _be__
when she says___when she says she loves me.

Well you got your reasons
and you got your lies
and you got your manipulations 
that cut me down to size.
Say you love but you don't
You give your love but you won't

If you could only see__the way she loves me
then maybe you would understand
why I feel this way about our love 
and what I must do

If you could only see__how blue__her eyes_can_be__
when she says__when she says she loves_me

Seems the road less traveled
shows happiness unraveled.
And you got to take a little dirt
to keep what you love. 
Thats what you got to do.
Say you love but you don't.
You give your love but you won't.
You stretch out your arms
to something thats just not there.
Say you love where you stand.
Give your heart when you can.

If you could only see__ the way she loves me
then maybe you would understand
why I feel this way about our love 
and what I must do.

If you could only see__how blue__her eyes__can_ be__
when she says__ when she says she loves ME


----------



## virgovictoria

gumbo said:
			
		

> If you could only see__the way she loves me
> then maybe you would understand
> why I feel this way_about our love
> and what I must do.


----------



## virgovictoria

Billy Joel - "Go to Extremes"

Call me a joker, call me a fool
Right at this moment I'm totally cool
Clear as a crystal, sharp as a knife
I feel like I'm in the prime of my life
Sometimes it feels like I'm going too fast
I don't know how long this feeling will last
Maybe it's only tonight

Darling I don't know why I got to extremes
Too high or too low there ain't no in-betweens
And if I stand or I fall
It's all or nothing at all
Darling I don't know why I got to extremes

Sometimes I'm tired, sometimes I'm shot
Sometimes I don't know how much more I've got
Maybe I'm headed over the hill
Maybe I've set myself up for the kill
Tell me how much do you think you can take
Until the heart in you is starting to break?
Sometimes it feels like it will



Darling I don't know why I go to extremes
Too high or too low there ain't no in-betweens
You can be sure when I'm gone
I won't be out there too long
Darling I don't know why I got to extremes

Out of the darkness, into the light
Leaving the scene of the crime
Either I'm wrong or I'm perfectly right every time
Sometimes I lie awake, night after night
Coming apart at the seams
Eager to please, ready to fight
Why do I go to extremes?

And if I stand or I fall
It's all or nothing at all

Darling I don't know why I go to extremes
Too high or too low there ain't no in-betweens
And if I stand of I fall
It's all or nothing at all
Darling I don't know why I go to extremes

No I don't know why I go to extremes
Too high or too low there ain't no in-betweens
You can be sure when I'm gone
I won't be out there too long
Darling I don't know why I go to extremes


----------



## virgovictoria

Jonny Lang - "Lie to Me"

Lie to me and tell me everything is all right
Lie to me and tell me that you’ll stay here tonight
Tell me that you’ll never leave,
And I’ll just try to make believe
That everything you tell me is true

Lie to me, go ahead and lie to me

Lie to me, it doesn’t matter anymore
It could never be what it was before
If I can’t hold on to you
Leave me with somethin’ I can hold onto,
For just a little while won’t you let me be

Anyone can see
That you love him more than me
But right now, baby, let me pretend
That our love will never end

Lie to me, go ahead and lie to me


----------



## virgovictoria

John Lennon - "Watching the Wheels"

People say I’m crazy doing what I’m doing
Well they give me all kinds of warnings to save me from ruin
When I say that I’m o.k. well they look at me kind of strange
Surely you’re not happy now you no longer play the game

People say I’m lazy dreaming my life away
Well they give me all kinds of advice designed to enlighten me
When I tell them that I’m doing fine watching shadows on the wall
Don’t you miss the big time boy you’re no longer on the ball

I’m just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go

Ah, people asking questions lost in confusion
Well I tell them there’s no problem, only solutions
Well they shake their heads and they look at me as if I’ve lost my mind
I tell them there’s no hurry
I’m just sitting here doing time

I’m just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go


----------



## virgovictoria

Jimmy Cliff - "Sitting in Limbo"

Sitting here in limbo, but I know it won't be long
Sitting here in limbo, like a bird without a song
Well they're putting up resistance
But I know that my faith will lead me on

Sitting here in limbo, waiting for the dice to roll
Sitting here in limbo, got some time to search my soul
Well they're putting up resistance
But I know that my faith will lead me on

I don't know where life will lead me
But I know where I've been
I can't say what life will show me
But I know what I've seen
Tried my hand at love and friendship
But all that is passed and gone
This little boy is moving on

Sitting here in limbo waiting for the tide to flow
Sitting here in limbo knowing that I have to go
Well they're putting up resistance
But I know that my faith will lead me on

I don't know where life will lead me
But I know where I've been
I can't say what life will show me
But I know what I've seen
Tried my hand at love and friendship
But all that is passed and gone
This little boy is moving on

Sitting here in limbo waiting for the tide to flow
Sitting here in limbo knowing that I have to go
Well they're putting up resistance
But I know that my faith will lead me on

Sitting in limbo, sitting in limbo
Sitting in limbo, sitting in limbo
Sitting in limbo, sitting in limbo
Sitting in limbo limbo limbo ....


----------



## virgovictoria

"Long Black Veil" - I like the Chieftains version with Mick Jagger

Ten years ago on a cold, dark night
Someone was kill beneath the town hall light

There were few at the scene but they all did agree
the slayer who ran, looked a lot like me

She walks these hills, in along black veil
she visits my grave, when the night winds wail
nobody knows, nobody sees, nobody knows but me

The judge said "Son what is your alibi, if you were somewhere else then you don't have to die"
Well I spoke not a word though it meant my life
for I had been in the arms, of my best friends wife 

She walks these hills, in along black veil
she visits my grave, when the night winds wail
nobody knows, nobody sees, nobody knows but me

Well the scaffold is high and eternity is near
she stood in the crowd and shed not a tear
but sometimes at night when the cold wind blows in a long black vail she cries over my bones

She walks these hills, in along black veil
she visits my grave, when the night winds wail
nobody knows, nobody sees, nobody knows but me
nobody knows, nobody sees, nobody knows but me


----------



## morganj614

*Otis Redding w/a memory for me*

*
These arms of mine, they are lonely,
Lonely and feeling blue.

These arms of mine, they are yearning,
Yearning from wanting you.

And if you would let them hold you,
Oh how grateful I will be.

These arms of mine, they are burning,
Burning from wanting you.

These arms of mine, they are wanting,
Wanting to hold you.

And if you would let them hold you,
Oh how grateful I will be.

Come on, come on please let them.
Just be my little woman.
Just be my lover.

I need me somebody, somebody to treat me right.
I need your arms, loving arms to hold me tight.

I need your, I need your tender lips, to hold me,
To hold me together when I'm around you*


----------



## morganj614

*Bodeans*

*She'll do the dishes and wipe off the table
Make a fresh pot of coffee
Mabye light up a cigarette, yea
Go and sit on the front porch
Watch the sun going down, down
Holding hands with her new born baby
Lookee here what I've found
Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
In any bar, any place
Where working men meet
Hey boys, this rounds on me 
Man that jukebox sounds so sweet 
I've got some change, let's shoot some stick 
Straight in, no slop no
Man this beer is going down so nice 
Rack 'em up, i'm feeling hot 
Welcome to, The Heart of a Miralce
yeah, yea Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
You're traveling down a lonely road
With all you got on your back
You're feeling tired and hungry too
And the sky is turning black
September Wind is kicking in
Trying to put out the fire
Just then a trucker stops and ask ya
Hey Man, do you want a ride 
Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
yeah, Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
yeah, yea, Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
Ooh, yeah, Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
Ooh, Ooh, Ooh, Ooh
Ride 'em down, Ride 'em down, ride 'em down, down, down,
Ooh yeah, yea
Ooh, Ooh, Ooh, Ooh*


----------



## RoseRed

I’ll never be your beast of burden
My back is broad but it’s a hurting
All I want is for you to make love to me
I’ll never be your beast of burden
I’ve walked for miles my feet are hurting
All I want is for you to make love to me

Am I hard enough
Am I rough enough
Am I rich enough
I’m not too blind to see

I’ll never be your beast of burden
So let’s go home and draw the curtains
Music on the radio
Come on baby make sweet love to me

Am I hard enough
Am I rough enough
Am I rich enough
I’m not too blind to see

Oh little sister
Pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, girl
You’re a pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty girl
Pretty, pretty
Such a pretty, pretty, pretty girl
Come on baby please, please, please

I’ll tell ya
You can put me out
On the street
Put me out
With no shoes on my feet
But, put me out, put me out
Put me out of misery

Yeah, all your sickness
I can suck it up
Throw it all at me
I can shrug it off
There’s one thing baby
That I don’t understand
You keep on telling me
I ain’t your kind of man

Ain’t I rough enough, ooh baby
Ain’t I tough enough
Ain’t I rich enough, in love enough
Ooh! ooh! please

I’ll never be your beast of burden
I’ll never be your beast of burden
Never, never, never, never, never, never, never be

I don’t need no beast of burden
I need no fussing
I need no nursing
Never, never, never, never, never, never, never be


----------



## RoseRed

Boy
Boy
Boy
Boy

Now in the street there is violence
And then there's lots of work to be done
No place to hang out our washin'
And then they can't blame all on the sun

Oh no
We gonna rock down to
Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Oh
We gonna rock down to
Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher

Workin' so hard like a soldier
Can't afford the things on T.V.
Deep in my heart I abhor you
Can't get food for the kid

Good God
We gonna rock down to
Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Ho
We gonna rock down to
Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher

Oh no
Oh no
Oh no
Oh no

We gonna rock down to
Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Ho
We gonna rock down to
Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher

Boy
Boy
Boy
Boy

Oh no
Oh no
Oh no
Oh no

We gonna rock down to
Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Ho
We gonna rock down to
Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I’ll never be your beast of burden
> My back is broad but it’s a hurting
> All I want is for you to make love to me
> I’ll never be your beast of burden
> I’ve walked for miles my feet are hurting
> All I want is for you to make love to me
> 
> Am I hard enough
> Am I rough enough
> Am I rich enough
> I’m not too blind to see
> 
> I’ll never be your beast of burden
> So let’s go home and draw the curtains
> Music on the radio
> Come on baby make sweet love to me
> 
> Am I hard enough
> Am I rough enough
> Am I rich enough
> I’m not too blind to see
> 
> Oh little sister
> Pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, girl
> You’re a pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty girl
> Pretty, pretty
> Such a pretty, pretty, pretty girl
> Come on baby please, please, please
> 
> I’ll tell ya
> You can put me out
> On the street
> Put me out
> With no shoes on my feet
> But, put me out, put me out
> Put me out of misery
> 
> Yeah, all your sickness
> I can suck it up
> Throw it all at me
> I can shrug it off
> There’s one thing baby
> That I don’t understand
> You keep on telling me
> I ain’t your kind of man
> 
> Ain’t I rough enough, ooh baby
> Ain’t I tough enough
> Ain’t I rich enough, in love enough
> Ooh! ooh! please
> 
> I’ll never be your beast of burden
> I’ll never be your beast of burden
> Never, never, never, never, never, never, never be
> 
> I don’t need no beast of burden
> I need no fussing
> I need no nursing
> Never, never, never, never, never, never, never be


----------



## RoseRed

Even Tho Lyrics
Artist(Band):Joseph Arthur Review The Song (0)


I'm getting cold 
You used to have a heart 
Now I guess its just a stone 
You said Leave Me Alone 
But even tho I'm here 
You know that I'm already gone 

Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 
Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 

We've got some time 
So lets walk hand in hand together 
And hold our heads up high 
Since I can't read your mind 
You've got to tell me what you're thinking 
I won't write in the sky 
I won't write in the sky 

We're getting old 
We've planted our seeds and now we wait for them to grow 
You said I'll never show 
You how I really feel or which way I'm gonna go 

Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 
Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 

We've got some time 
So lets walk hand in hand together 
And hold our heads up high 
Since I can't read your mind 
You've got to tell me what you're thinking 
I won't write in the sky 
I won't write in the sky 

No one to hold 
The world will make a dream 
And a prayer out of our bones 
To find where we belong 
Our shadows will remain 
Even after we are gone 

Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 
Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone


----------



## RoseRed

I know there’s nothing to say
Someone has taken my place
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won’t you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff

I know I got nothin’ on you
I know there’s nothing to do
When times go bad
And you can’t get enough
Won’t you lay me down in the tall grass
And let me do my stuff

One thing I think you should know
I ain’t gonna miss you when you go
Been down so long
I’ve been tossed around enough
Couldn’t you just
Let me go down and do my stuff

I know you’re hopin’ to find
Someone who’s gonna give you piece of mind
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won’t you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff

I’m just second hand news
I’m just second hand news


----------



## jazz lady

*my wake-up song...eddie money...*

I feel a hunger
It's a hunger that tries to keep a man awake at night.
Are you the answer?
I shouldn't wonder when I feel you whet my appetite
With all the power you're releasing
It isn't safe to walk the city streets
Anticipation is running through me
Let's find the key and turn this engine on.
I can feel you breathe
I can feel your heartbeat faster...

Take me home tonight
I don't want to let you go till you see the light
Take me home tonight
Listen honey
Just like Ronnie sang: Be my little baby

I get frightened in all this darkness
I get nightmares
I hate to sleep alone
I need some company
A guardian angel to keep me warm when the cold winds blow!
I can feel you breathe
I can feel your heartbeat faster. . . .

Be my little baby
Just like Ronnie sang
I say
just like Ronnie sang:
Be my little baby
baby
my darling...

I feel a hunger
it's a hunger...
Take me home tonight!...
Take me home tonight!...
Take me home tonight!...<SCRIPT>col=255;</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>function fadein() { document.getElementById("lyrid").style.color="rgb(" + col + "," + col + "," + col + ")"; col-=5; if(col>0) setTimeout('fadein()', 10); }</SCRIPT>


----------



## morganj614

*E.l.o.*

You're sailing softly through the sun
In a broken stone age dawn.
You fly so high.

I get a strange magic,
Oh, what a strange magic,
Oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic,
Got a strange magic.

You're walking meadows in my mind,
Making waves across my time,
Oh no, oh no.

I get a strange magic,
Oh, what a strange magic,
Oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic,
Got a strange magic.

Oh, i'm never gonna be the same again,
Now i've seen the way it's got to end,
Sweet dream, sweet dream.

Strange magic,
Oh, what a strange magic,
Oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic,
Got a strange magic.

It's magic, it's magic, it's magic.

Strange magic,
Oh, what a strange magic,
Oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic.

Strange magic strange magic
Oh, what a strange magic strange magic
Oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic.

Strange magic strange magic
Oh, what a strange magic strange magic
Oh, it's a strange magic.
Got a strange magic,
Got a strange magic,
You know i got a strange magic,
Yeah, i got a strange magic,
Oo-o-o-oo, strange magic. (fade)


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Strange magic strange magic
> Oh, what a strange magic strange magic
> Oh, it's a strange magic.
> Got a strange magic,
> Got a strange magic,
> You know i got a strange magic,
> Yeah, i got a strange magic,
> Oo-o-o-oo, strange magic. (fade)



I loooove this song.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I loooove this song.



me toooooooo. E.L.O. is in my head this a.m.


----------



## morganj614

*another..*

Sailin' away on the crest of a wave
It's like magic
Rollin' and ridin' and slippin' & sliding
It's magic

CHORUS
And you, and your sweet desire,
You took me, ohhh higher and higher baby,
It's a livin' thing,
It's a terrible thing to lose
It's a given thing
What a terrible thing to lose.

I'm takin' a dive. (echo)

Making believe this is what you've conceived
From your worst day, I'm takin a dive
Moving in line when you look back in time
Tothe first day, I'm taken I'm taken

And you and your sweet desire,
Don't you do it , don't you do it,
Taking me ohh,higher and higher baby
It's a living thing,
It's a terrible thing to lose,
It's a given thing
What a terrible thing to lose

I'm takin a dive.

Takin' a dive 'cos you can't halt the slide
Floating downstream, I'm takin a dive
So let her go don't start spoiling the show
It's a bad dream, I'm taken , I'm taken

And you and your sweet desire
Don't you do it , don't you do it
Taking me higher and higher baby

It's a livin' thing,
It's a terrible thing to lose
It's a given thing
What a terrible thing to lose.(x2)


----------



## jazz lady

*more eddie money...*

Baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
The future is ours to see
So baby hold on to me

Baby, what's these things You've been sayin'
About me behind my back
Is it true you might want a better life
Is it true you think
These things are lies, now
Think about it baby
I'm gonna take you to the top

So baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
The future is ours to see
When you hold on to me

Hey-hey baby
You know the future's lookin' brighter
Every morning' when i get up
Don't be thinkin' 'bout what's not enough, now baby
Just be thinkin' 'bout what we got
Think of all my love, now
I'm gonna give you all I got

So baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
The future is our to see
When you hold on to me

Oh-oh, rich man, poor man, now
Really don't mean all that much
Mama's always told you, girl
That money can't buy you love

So baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
The future is ours to see
When you hold on to me

Yeah, eh
Baby hold on to me
Whatever will be, will be
The future is ours to see
When you hold on to me

I say, uh, hold on
Uh- hu, hold on to me tighter
I'm never gonna leave ya now
Can't you please belive now
Never gonna let you go
So hold on to me tighter

Baby hold on to me
Whatever will be , will be
The future is ours to see
When you hold on to me

(Baby) baby hold on to me
(Baby) whatever will be , will be
(Baby) the future is ours to see
(Baby) when you hold on to me

Hold on


----------



## Agee

I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck
And you can't harmonize
Find a girl with far away
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
Dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## kwillia

**flashback**

I just remembered my favorite ELO song of all times... I loved pretty much ever song on "Time"... I may just have to get the CD since my cassette has long bit the dust....

(the lights go down...)

One day
I gotta get out of here
I gotta make everything clear
I gotta see you, oh, oh.

I know
The way that I feel is wrong, so wrong
But I gotta carry on
When you ain’t around.

Chorus:
I believe things are going wrong
And the night goes on and on
All your dreams have flown away
And the sun won’t shine today.
The lights go down (I want you, baby)
The lights go down (I need you, baby)
The lights go down
And there’s no one around.

I know
You’re waiting so close to me
But how will you ever see
As time rolls away? 

Lonely
But trying to be so proud
And just as I turn around
The lights go down.

Repeat chorus:

The lights go down (I want you, baby)
The lights go down (I need you, baby)
The lights go down
And there’s no one around...


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said "you know you always have the
> Lord by your side"


----------



## RoseRed

Clean shirt, new shoes
and I don't know where I am goin' to.
Silk suit,black tie,
I don't need a reason why.
They come runnin' just as fast as they can
coz every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.

Gold watch, diamond ring,
I ain't missin'not a single thing.
And cufflinks, stick pin
when I step out I'm gonna do you in.
They come runnin' just as fast as they can
coz every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.

Top coat, top hat,
I don't worry coz my wallet's fat.
Black shades, white gloves,
lookin' sharp and lookin' for love.
They come runnin' just as fast as they can
coz every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.


----------



## Agee

She asks me why
I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy noon and night
Hair that's a fright
I'm hairy high and low
Don't ask me why
Don't know
It's not for lack of break
Like the Grateful Dead
Darling

Gimme head with hair
Long beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming,
Streaming, flaxen, waxen

Give me down to there hair
Shoulder length or longer
Here baby, there mama
Everywhere daddy daddy

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair

Let it fly in the breeze
And get caught in the trees
Give a home to the fleas in my hair
A home for fleas
A hive for bees
A nest for birds
There ain't no words
For the beauty, the splendor, the wonder
Of my...

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair

I want it long, straight, curly, fuzzy
Snaggy, shaggy, ratty, matty
Oily, greasy, fleecy
Shining, gleaming, streaming
Flaxen, waxen
Knotted, polka-dotted
Twisted, beaded, braided
Powdered, flowered, and confettied
Bangled, tangled, spangled, and spaghettied!

Oh say can you see
My eyes if you can
Then my hair's too short

Down to here
Down to there
Down to where
It stops by itself

They'll be ga ga at the go go
When they see me in my toga
My toga made of blond
Brilliantined
Biblical hair

My hair like Jesus wore it
Hallelujah I adore it
Hallelujah Mary loved her son
Why don't my mother love me?

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair


----------



## RoseRed

Shattered, shattered
Love and hope and sex and dreams
Are still surviving on the street
Look at me, I’m in tatters!
I’m a shattered
Shattered

Friends are so alarming
My lover’s never charming
Life’s just a cocktail party on the street
Big apple
People dressed in plastic bags
Directing traffic
Some kind of fashion
Shattered

Laughter, joy, and loneliness and sex and sex and sex and sex
Look at me, I’m in tatters
I’m a shattered
Shattered

All this chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter ’bout
Shmatta, shmatta, shmatta -- I can’t give it away on 7th avenue
This town’s been wearing tatters (shattered, shattered)
Work and work for love and sex
Ain’t you hungry for success, success, success, success
Does it matter? (shattered) does it matter? 
I’m shattered.
Shattered

Ahhh, look at me, I’m a shattered
I’m a shattered
Look at me- I’m a shattered, yeah

Pride and joy and greed and sex
That’s what makes our town the best
Pride and joy and dirty dreams and still surviving on the street
And look at me, I’m in tatters, yeah
I’ve been battered, what does it matter
Does it matter, uh-huh
Does it matter, uh-huh, I’m a shattered

Don’t you know the crime rate is going up, up, up, up, up
To live in this town you must be tough, tough, tough, tough, tough!
You got rats on the west side
Bed bugs uptown
What a mess this town’s in tatters I’ve been shattered
My brain’s been battered, splattered all over manhattan

Uh-huh, this town’s full of money grabbers
Go ahead, bite the big apple, don’t mind the maggots, huh
Shadoobie, my brain’s been battered
My friends they come around they
Flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter
Pile it up, pile it high on the platter


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Laughter, joy, and loneliness and sex and sex and sex and sex


Shadoobie, shattered, shattered...  

You know RR, I think this thread has outlasted Huntr1s' "Venison" Thread.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I just remembered my favorite ELO song of all times... I loved pretty much ever song on "Time"... I may just have to get the CD since my cassette has long bit the dust....
> 
> (the lights go down...)
> Lonely
> But trying to be so proud
> And just as I turn around
> The lights go down.
> 
> 
> The lights go down (I want you, baby)
> The lights go down (I need you, baby)
> The lights go down
> And there’s no one around...



WHew, I thought I was the only one who still had them on cassette.. and no CD.


----------



## kwillia

We're all playin' the same game. 
We're all lookin' for redemption. 
Just to pray, to say the name. 

So caught up now in pretendin' 
That what we're seekin' is the truth. 
I'm just lookin' for a happy endin'. 
All I'm lookin' for is you. 

You came upon me, wave on wave. 
You're the reason I'm still here, yeah. 
Am I the one you were sent to save? 
You came upon me, wave on wave. 

I wandered out into the water, 
An' I thought that I might drown. 
I don't know what I was after, 
Just know I was goin' down. 

And that's when she found me. 
Not afraid anymore. 
She said: "You know, I always had you, baby. 
" Just waitin' for you to find what you were lookin' for." 

You came upon me, wave on wave. 
You're the reason I'm still here, yeah.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I think this thread has outlasted Huntr1s' "Venison" Thread.


It's MUCH better material, that's for sure.


----------



## morganj614

*I could go postal right now..lol*

Remember when you ran away 
And I got on my knees 
And begged you not to leave 
Because I'd go beserk 

Well you left me anyhow 
And then the days got worse and worse 
And now you see I've gone 
Completely out of my mind 

And they're coming to take me away ha-haaa 
They're coming to take me away ho ho hee hee ha haaa 
To the funny farm 
Where life is beautiful all the time 
And I'll be happy to see those nice young men 
In their clean white coats 
And they're coming to take me away ha haaa 

You thought it was a joke 
And so you laughed 
You laughed when I said 
That losing you would make me flip my lid 

Right? You know you laughed 
I heard you laugh. You laughed 
You laughed and laughed and then you left 
But now you know I'm utterly mad 

And they're coming to take me away ha haaa 
They're coming to take me away ho ho hee hee ha haaa 
To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds 
And basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes 
And they're coming to take me away ha haaa 

I cooked your food 
I cleaned your house 
And this is how you pay me back 
For all my kind unselfish, loving deeds 
Ha! Well you just wait 
They'll find you yet and when they do 
They'll put you in the A.S.P.C.A. 
You mangy mutt 

And they're coming to take me away ha haaa 
They're coming to take me away ha haaa ho ho hee hee 
To the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time 
And I'll be happy to see those nice young men 
In their clean white coats 

And they're coming to take me away 
To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds 
And basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes 
And they're coming to take me away ha haaa


----------



## jazz lady

*nobody belts it out like pat benatar...*

Your love is like a tidal wave
Spinnin' over my head
Drownin' me in your promises
Better left unsaid 

You're the right kind of sinner to release my inner fantasies
The invincible winner, and you know that you were born to be
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker,
Love-taker, don't you mess around with me
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker,
Love-taker, don't you mess around, no no no 

Your love has set my soul on fire
Burnin' outta control
You taught me the ways of desire
Now it's takin' its toll 

You're the right kind of sinner to release my inner fantasies
The invincible winner, and you know that you were born to be
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker,
Love-taker, don't you mess around with me
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker,
Love-taker, don't you mess around, no no no 
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker,
love-taker, don't you mess around with me
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker,
love-taker, heartbreaker! 

:guitar:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker,
> love-taker, don't you mess around with me
> You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker,
> love-taker, heartbreaker!


Chasey sings that to me all the time...


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> WHew, I thought I was the only one who still had them on cassette.. and no CD.


I'm probably the only one who still has them on vinyl AND can play them.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only one who still has them on vinyl AND can play them.



  to history..


----------



## jazz lady

*old school blondie...*

Toe to toe
Dancing very slow
Barely breathing
Almost comatose 

Wall to wall
People hypnotized
And they're stepping
Lightly
Hang each night in
Rapture 

Back to back
Sacrailiac
Spineless movement
And a wild attack 

Face to face
Sadly solitude
And it's finger
Popping
Twenty-four hour shopping
In Rapture 

Fat fine Freddie
Told me everybody's high
DJ's spinnin'
Are savin' my mind
Flash is fast, flash is cool
Francois sez fas
Flashe' no do
And ya don't stop
Sure shot
Go out to the parking lot
And ya get in your car
And ya drive real far
And ya drive all night
And then ya see a light
And it comes right down
And lands on the ground
And out comes a man from Mars
And ya try to run
But he's got a gun
And he shoots ya dead
And he eats your head
And then you're in the man from Mars
You go out at night, eatin' cars
You eat Cadillacs, Lincolns too
Mercurys and Subarus
And ya don't stop
You keep on eatin' cars
Then, when there's no more cars
You go out at night and eat up bars
Where the people meet
Face to face
Dance cheek to cheek
One to one
Man to man
Dance toe to toe
Don't move too slow
'Cause the man from Mars
Is through with cars
He's eatin' bars
Yeah, wall to wall
Door to door
Hall to hall
He's gonna eat 'em all
Rapture 

Be pure
Take a tour
Through the sewer
Don't strain your brain
Paint a train
You'll be singin' in the rain
I said don't stop
Do punk rock Well now you see
What ya wanna be
Just have your party on TV
'Cause the man from Mars
Won't eat up bars
Where the TV's on
And now he's gone back up to space
Where he won't have a hassle with the human race
And ya hip-hop
And ya don't stop
Just blast off
Sure shot
'Cause the man from Mars
Stopped eatin' cars
And eatin' bars
And now he only eats guitars
Get up!


----------



## jazz lady

*omg...how I miss grover washington jr...*

I see the crystal raindrops fall
And see the beauty of it all
Is when the sun comes shining through
To make those rainbows in my mind
When I think of you some time
And I want to spend some time with you 

Just the two of us
We can make it if we try
Just the two of us
Just the two of us
Building castles in the sky
Just the two of us
You and I 

We look for love, no time for tears
Wasted waters's all that is
And it don't make no flowers grow
Good things might come to those who wait
Not to those who wait to late
We got to go for all we know Just the two of us
We can make it if we try
Just the two of us
Just the two of us
Building castles in the sky
Just the two of us
You and I 

I hear the crystal raindrops fall
On the window down the hall
And it becomes the morning dew
Darling, when the morning comes
And I see the morning sun
I want to be the one with you 

Just the two of us
We can make it if we try
Just the two of us
Just the two of us
Building big castles way on high
Just the two of us
You and I

Just the two of us
Let's get together, baby
Just the two of us
We can make it
Just the two of us
We can make it
Just the two of us


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only one who still has them on vinyl AND can play them.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


  Dang.  I'm not THAT old.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Dang.  I'm not THAT old.


He's a meamie...


----------



## BadGirl

In honor of Steve Windood's birthday today:

1948 - Steve Winwood.     Singer: groups: Blind Faith; Traffic; Spencer Davis Group: Gimme Some Lovin’; solo: While You See a Chance; Don’t You Know What the Night Can Do, Higher Love, The Finer Things, Roll with It

Roll With It
When life is too much, roll with it baby
Don't stop and lose your touch, oh no baby
Hard times knockin on your door
I'll tell them you aint there no more
Get on through it, roll with it baby
Luck'll come then slip away
You've got a move, brings it back to stay
You just roll with it baby
Come on and just roll with it baby, you and me
Roll with it baby, hang on and just roll with it baby
The way that you love, is good as money
I swear by stars above, sweet as honey
People think you're down and out
You show them what its all about
You can make it, roll with it baby
When this world turns its back on you
Hang in and do that sweet thing you do
You just roll with it baby, you just roll with it baby
Come on and just roll with it baby
You and me just roll with it baby
Roll with it baby, you just roll with it baby, you and me just
Roll with it baby, hang on and just roll with it baby
Now there'll be a day, you'll get there baby
You'll hear the music play, you'll dance baby
You'll leave bad way behind, nothing but good times on your mind
You can do it, roll with it, baby
Then you'll see life will be so nice, it's just a step up to paradise
You just roll with it baby, you just roll with it baby
You and me just roll with it baby
Come on and just roll with it baby


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> He's a meamie...


I know.    Hold me?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know.    Hold me?


Oh Jazzy, you are too late... I just got the PMer saying "I'm sorry for being a meamie. Hold me." and now my arms are full...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> He's a meamie...





			
				Jazz Lady said:
			
		

>


Yeah, but I got boinked


----------



## jazz lady

*last one before I go get a little mexican for lunch...*

When I was a young boy said put away those young boy ways
Now that I'm gettin' older, so much older I love all those young boy days
With a girl like you, with a girl like you
Lord knows there are things we can do, baby, just me and you
Come on and make it 

Hurt so good
Come on baby, make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don't feel like it should
You make it hurt so good 

Don't have to be so exciting
Just tryin' to give myself a little bit of fun yeah
You always look so invitin', you ain't as green as you are young
Hey baby, it's you, come on, girl, now, it's you
Sink your teeth right through my bones, baby, let's see what we can do
Come on and make it Hurt so good
Come on baby, make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don't feel like it should
You make it hurt so good 

I ain't talkin' no big deals
I ain't made no plans myself
I ain't talkin' no high heels
Maybe we could walk around all day long
Walk around all day long 

Hurt so good
Come on baby, make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don't feel like it should
You make it hurt so good 

Hurt so good
Come on baby, make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don't feel like it should
You make it hurt so good 

Hey, hey


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh Jazzy, you are too late... I just got the PMer saying "I'm sorry for being a meamie. Hold me." and now my arms are full...


That's alright.  I'm going to go get me a little Mexican for lunch.


----------



## kwillia

I'll miss ya... Tell Pedro I said, "hi"...

Guess it's a SFW kinda day...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I got boinked


And you are SO boink-worthy.


----------



## Agee

BadGirl said:
			
		

> In honor of Steve Windood's birthday today:
> 1948 - Steve Winwood. Singer: groups: Blind Faith; Traffic; Spencer Davis Group: Gimme Some Lovin’; solo: While You See a Chance; Don’t You Know What the Night Can Do, Higher Love, The Finer Things, Roll with It


 

One from the Traffic days...

If you see something that looks like a star
and it's shooting up out of the ground
and your head is spinning from a loud guitar.
And you just can't escape from the sound
don't worry too much, it'll happen to you
We were children once, playing with toys.

And the thing that you're hearing is only the sound
of the low spark of high-heeled boys.

The percentage you're paying is too high priced
while you're living beyond all your means.
And the man in the suit has just bought a new car
from the profit he's made on your dreams.
But today you just swear that the man was shot dead 
by a gun that didn't make any noise.
But it wasn't the bullet that laid him to rest
was the low spark of high-heeled boys.

If you had just a minute to breathe
and they granted you one final wish
would you ask for something, like another chance.
Or something similar as this
don't worry too much, it'll happen to you
as sure as your sorrows rejoice.

And the thing that disturbs you is only the sound
of the low spark of high-heeled boys.

The percentage you're paying is too high priced
while you're living beyond all your means
and the man in the suit has just bought a new car
from the profit he's made on your dreams
But today you just swear that the man was shot dead
by a gun that didn't make any noise
But it wasn't the bullet that laid him to rest
was the low spark of high-heeled boys....high-heeled boys.

If I gave you everything that I own
and asked for nothing in return
Would you do the same for me, as I would for you?
Or take me for a ride
and strip me of everything, including my pride
But spirit is something that no one destr


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'll miss ya... Tell Pedro I said, "hi"...


I might not have enough breath left to say anything.  :hotstuff:  



> Guess it's a SFW kinda day...


  I'm sure BuddyLee would like the company.


----------



## RoseRed

*For Kwillia...*

With her killer graces and her secret places
That no boy can fill with her hands on her hips
Oh and that smile on her lips
Because she knows that it kills me
With her soft french cream
Standing in that doorway like a dream
I wish she'd just leave me alone
Because french cream won't soften them boots
And french kisses will not break that heart of stone
With her long hair falling
And her eyes that shine like a midnight sun
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one

That Thunder in your heart
At night when you're kneeling in the dark
It says you're never gonna leave her
But there's this angel in her eyes
That tells such desperate lies
And all you want to do is believe her
And tonight you'll try just one more time
To leave it all behind and to break on through
Oh she can take you, but if she wants to break you
She's gonna find out that ain't so easy to do
And no matter where you sleep tonight or how far you run
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one

Oh-o and just one kiss
She'd fill them long summer nights
With her tenderness that secret pact you made
Back when her love could save you from the bitterness
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one


----------



## kwillia




----------



## cattitude

*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*
*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*

*If you want me to love you, maybe I will.*
*Believe me woman, it ain't no big deal.*
*You need love now, just as bad as I do.*
*Make's me no difference now, who you give your thing to.*

*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*
*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*


*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*
*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*

*I'm not trying to run your life,*
*I know you wanna do what's right.*
*Give your love now, to whoever you choose.*
*How can you love, with the stuff you use now.*

*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*
*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*

*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*
*It's your thing, do what you wanna do.*
*I can't tell you, who to sock it to.*



* *


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

>


K,

My peeps on the boat really enjoyed the CD! Thanks.

  :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> K,
> 
> My peeps on the boat really enjoyed the CD! Thanks.
> 
> :guitar:


I hope you enjoy them both... I'm compiling a third...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hope you enjoy them both... I'm compiling a third...



What's the song list for the CDs?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only one who still has them on vinyl AND can play them.



Record party at Jazz's house! I think I have an old copy of "The Gambler" on vinyl..


----------



## morganj614

*More Winwood*

*Stand up in a clear blue morning until you see what can be
Alone in a cold day dawning, are you still free? can you be? 
When some cold tomorrow finds you, when some sad old dream reminds you
How the endless road unwinds you

While you see a chance take it, find romance fake it
Because it’s all on you

Don’t you know by now no one gives you anything
Don’t you wonder how you keep on moving one more day your way

When there’s no one left to leave you, even you don’t quite believe you
That’s when nothing can deceive you

Stand up in a clear blue morning until you see what can be
Alone in a cold day dawning, are you still free? can you be? 
And that old gray wind is blowing and there’s nothing left worth knowing
And it’s time you should be going*

*
Night was falling and my chances were low
Nothing was happening, I was ready to go
Then I saw her walking through that door
And I knew right then I had to get me some more

Moved up close, up next to the bar
There she sat, lookin' like a movie star
Went up and asked her, 'Do you mind if I sit?'
She said, 'No, but if you see a chance, you'd better take it.'
Just the two of us sat talking together
The music and people all drifting away

Hearts on fire, burning with love
We were written in the stars above
Take us higher to the things that we know
There's no other place we can go

Told her everything that happened to me
A thousand limousines and the women for free
She said, 'That's when these words'll ring true -
You ain't nobody 'till somebody loves you.'
Love came to me the minute I saw her
I wanted to make her part of my life

Just the two of us sat talking together
I wanted to make her part of my life  *


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Record party at Jazz's house!


  'Record party' - I haven't heard that term in a long time.  



> I think I have an old copy of "The Gambler" on vinyl..


Kenny Rogers in his hey-day.   

I've got a LOT of stuff on vinyl, including some old 78's someone was just _throwing _out.    It's part of my "one day I'll transfer them to CD but I'll probably never get around to doing" collection.


----------



## BadGirl

Little Stevie Winwood is  , even though he doesn't have any eyebrows.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> 'Record party' - I haven't heard that term in a long time.
> 
> Kenny Rogers in his hey-day.
> 
> I've got a LOT of stuff on vinyl, including *some old 78's * someone was just _throwing _out.    It's part of my "one day I'll transfer them to CD but I'll probably never get around to doing" collection.



You *KNOW * Air is gonna say those are yours


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You *KNOW *Air is gonna say those are yours


Believe me, I thought twice about putting THAT in there. 

I'm sure he will say that, but he's still older than me.  He probably just wants to get boinked again.


----------



## Agee

Morgan     Jazz   It's a boink Fest up in here


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Morgan     Jazz   It's a boink Fest up in here



Quite a talented man, double boinking..


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Morgan   Jazz  It's a boink Fest up in here


  Just a little afternoon delight.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Quite a talented man, double boinking..


  But I got sloppy seconds.


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Quite a talented man, double boinking..




Shall we go for the tri-fecta? 

Kwillia


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> But I got sloppy seconds.


Still looks like you got your just desserts...:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Still looks like you got your just desserts...:shrug:


That I did...with lots of cream.


----------



## morganj614

*OMG..look what I found..LMAO!*

Old Ded Bob had a dysfunctional farm
(E-I, E-I, O)
And on this farm he had a dyslexic *cow*
(E-I, E-I, O)
With an "oom-oom" here and an "oom-oom" there
Here an "oom", there an "oom"
Everywhere an "oom-oom"
Old Ded Bob had a dysfunctional farm
(E-I, E-I, O)

And on this farm he had a cat with *multiple personality disorder*
(E-I, E-I, O)
With a "meow-woof" here and an "oink-moo" there
Here a "squawk", there a "grunt"
Everywhere a "cluck-baa"
Old Ded Bob had a dysfunctional farm
(E-I, E-I, O)

And on this farm he had a nymphomaniac pig
(E-I, E-I, O)
With a "*boink-boink*" here and an "*boink-boink*" there
Here a "*boink*", there a "*boink*"
Everywhere a "*boink-boink*"
Old Ded Bob had a dysfunctional farm
(E-I, E-I, O)

And on this farm he had a *hen* with a crappy attitude
(E-I, E-I, O)
With a "Cluck you here" and a "Cluck you there"
Here a "Cluck", there a "you"
Everywhere a "Cluck you"
Old Ded Bob, he had a farm
(E-I, E-I, O)

And on this farm he had a flatulent *dawg*(E-I, E-I, O)
With a "woof, poot" here and an "woof, poot" there
Here a "woof", there a "poot"
Everywhere a "woof, poot"
Old Ded Bob had a dysfunctional farm
(E-I, E-I, O)


----------



## kwillia

OMG... Morg...  post of the day...:


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... Morg...  post of the day...:




I fixed chicken to hen..LOL


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Shall we go for the tri-fecta?
> 
> Kwillia


Cool... since I'm last, I get to cuddle...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... Morg...  post of the day...:


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And on this farm he had a nymphomaniac pig
> (E-I, E-I, O)
> With a "*boink-boink*" here and an "*boink-boink*" there
> Here a "*boink*", there a "*boink*"
> Everywhere a "*boink-boink*"
> Old Ded Bob had a dysfunctional farm
> (E-I, E-I, O)


 OMG - I am hyperventilating here. 



> And on this farm he had a h*en with a crappy attitude*
> (E-I, E-I, O)
> With a "Cluck you here" and a "Cluck you there"
> Here a "Cluck", there a "you"
> *Everywhere a "Cluck you"*
> Old Ded Bob, he had a farm
> (E-I, E-I, O)


   My hat is off to you!


----------



## Agee




----------



## morganj614

Look at the last verse..I took one with bird and made it dawg..it's the forum theme song


----------



## RoseRed

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Look at the last verse..I took one with bird and made it dawg..it's the forum theme song


Amen.


----------



## jazz lady

**whew**

I have gone to the bathroom, gotten some water, and managed to semi-compose myself after all that. The people in my office must think I'm losing it. 

You guys are just too much.


----------



## Ehesef

Girl, you're lookin' fine tonight,
And every guy has got you in his sights,
What you're doin' with a clown like me,
Is surely one of life's little mysteries.

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
How did I ever win your love,
What did I do, what did I say,
To turn your Angel Eyes my way?

Well I'm the guy who never learned to dance,
Who never even got one second chance,
Across a crowdwd room was close enough,
I could look but I could never touch.

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
How did I ever win your love,
What did I do, what did I say,
To turn your Angel Eyes my way?

Don't anyone wake me if it's just a dream,
Aw - she's the best thing 
That ever happened to me,
All you fellows, 
You can look all your life,
But this girl you see 
Is leavin' here 
With me tonight.

There's just one more thing I need to know,
If this is love 
Why does it scare me so?
Must be something 
Only you could see,
'Cause girl I feel it 
When you look at me.

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
How did I ever win your love,
What did I do, what did I say,
To turn your Angel Eyes my way?


----------



## kwillia

Ehesef said:
			
		

> Girl, you're lookin' fine tonight,
> And every guy has got you in his sights,
> What you're doin' with a clown like me,
> Is surely one of life's little mysteries.
> 
> So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
> How did I ever win your love,
> What did I do, what did I say,
> To turn your Angel Eyes my way?
> 
> Well I'm the guy who never learned to dance,
> Who never even got one second chance,
> Across a crowdwd room was close enough,
> I could look but I could never touch.
> 
> So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
> How did I ever win your love,
> What did I do, what did I say,
> To turn your Angel Eyes my way?
> 
> Don't anyone wake me if it's just a dream,
> Aw - she's the best thing
> That ever happened to me,
> All you fellows,
> You can look all your life,
> But this girl you see
> Is leavin' here
> With me tonight.
> 
> There's just one more thing I need to know,
> If this is love
> Why does it scare me so?
> Must be something
> Only you could see,
> 'Cause girl I feel it
> When you look at me.
> 
> So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
> How did I ever win your love,
> What did I do, what did I say,
> To turn your Angel Eyes my way?




My husband picked that as our wedding song...

Well, actually our first dance was to "Buck Naked" ... then "Angel Eyes"...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I have gone to the bathroom, gotten some water, and managed to semi-compose myself after all that. The people in my office must think I'm losing it.
> 
> You guys are just too much.


I smell what you're cooking. 

Between all the boinking and laughing, I'm spent!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I smell what you're cooking.


 



> Between all the boinking and laughing, I'm spent!


Me, too. I just re-read some of the thread and started chuckling again. I think I need a cigarette break  and I don't even smoke any more.


----------



## kwillia

If you wake up and don't want to smile,If it takes just a little while,Open your eyes and look at the day,You'll see things in a different way.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,Don't stop, it'll soon be here,It'll be, better than before,Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

Why not think about times to come,And not about the things that you've done,If your life was bad to you,Just think what tomorrow will do.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,Don't stop, it'll soon be here,It'll be, better than before,Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

All I want is to see you smile,If it takes just a little while,I know you don't believe that it's true,I never meant any harm to you.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,Don't stop, it'll soon be here,It'll be, better than before,Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

Don't you look back,Don't you look back.


----------



## kwillia

It's just another day in paradise 
As you stumble to your bed 
You'd give anything to silence 
Those voices ringing in your head 
You thought you could find happiness 
Just over that green hill 
You thought you would be satisfied 
But you never will- 
Learn to be still 

We are like sheep without a shepherd 
We don't know how to be alone 
So we wander 'round this desert 
And wind up following the wrong gods home 
But the flock cries out for another 
And they keep answering that bell 
And one more starry-eyed messiah 
Meets a violent farewell- 
Learn to be still 
Learn to be still 

Now the flowers in your garden 
They don't smell so sweet 
Maybe you've forgotten 
The heaven lying at your feet 

[Solo]

There are so many contridictions 
In all these messages we send 
(We keep asking) 
How do I get out of here 
Where do I fit in? 
Though the world is torn and shaken 
Even if your heart is breakin' 
It's waiting for you to awaken 
And someday you will- 
Learn to be still 
Learn to be still 

You just keep on runnin' 
Keep on runnin'


----------



## jazz lady

*oh yeah...*

I’m coming out
I’m coming
I’m coming out
I’m coming out
I’m coming out
I’m coming out

I’m coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I’m coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

There’s a new me coming out
And I just had to live
And I wanna give
I’m completely positive
I think this time around
I am gonna do it
Like you never do it
Like you never knew it
Ooh, I’ll make it through

The time has come for me
To break out of the shell
I have to shout
That I’m coming out

I’m coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I’m coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

I’m coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I’m coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

I’ve got to show the world
All that I wanna be
And all my billities
There’s so much more to me
Somehow, I have to make them
Just understand
I got it well in hand
And, oh, how I’ve planned
I’m spreadin’ love
There’s no need to fear
And I just feel so glad
Everytime I hear:

I’m coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I’m coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show


----------



## kwillia

One of these nights 
One of these crazy old nights 
We're gonna find out 
Pretty mama 
What turns on your lights 
The full moon is calling 
The fever is high 
And the wicked wind whispers 
And moans 

You got your demons 
You got desires 
Well, I got a few of my own 

Oo, someone to be kind to in 
Between the dark and the light 
Oo, coming right behind you 
Swear I'm gonna find you 
One of these nights 

One of these dreams 
One of these lost and lonely dreams 
We're gonna find one 
One that really screams 

I've been searching for the daughter 
Of the devil himself 
I've been searching for an angel in white 
I've been waiting for a woman who's a little 
Of both 
And I can feel her but she's nowhere 
In sight 

Oo, loneliness will blind you 
In between the wrong and the right 
Oo, coming right behind you 
Swear I'm gonna find you 
One of these nights 

One of these nights 
In between the dark and the light 
Coming right behind you 
Swear I'm gonna find you 
Get 'ya baby one of these nights 
One of these nights 
One of these nights 
I can feel it 
I can feel it 
One of these nights 
Coming right behind you 
Swear I'm gonna find you now 
One of these nights..[etc.]


----------



## kwillia

Don't ya love her madly 
Don't ya need her badly 
Don't ya love her ways 
Tell me what you say 

Don't ya love her madly 
Wanna be her daddy 
Don't ya love her face 
Don't ya love her as she's walkin' out the door 
Like she did one thousand times before 

Don't ya love her ways 
Tell me what you say 
Don't ya love her as she's walkin' out the door 

All your love 
All your love 
All your love 
All your love 

All your love is gone 
So sing a lonely song 
Of a deep blue dream 
Seven horses seem to be on the mark 

Yeah, don't you love her 
Don't you love her as she's walkin' out the door 

All your love 
All your love 
All your love 

Yeah, all your love is gone 
So sing a lonely song 
Of a deep blue dream 
Seven horses seem to be on the mark 

Well, don't ya love her madly 
Don't ya love her madly 
Don't ya love her madly


----------



## kwillia

Love me two times, baby 
Love me twice today 
Love me two times, girl 
I'm goin' away 
Love me two times, girl 
One for tomorrow 
One just for today 
Love me two times 
I'm goin' away 

Love me one time 
I could not speak 
Love me one time 
Yeah, my knees got weak 
But love me two times, girl 
Last me all through the week 
Love me two times 
I'm goin' away 
Love me two times 
I'm goin' away 

Oh, yes 

Love me one time 
I could not speak 
Love me one time, baby 
Yeah, my knees got weak 
But love me two times, girl 
Last me all through the week 
Love me two times 
I'm goin' away 

Love me two times, babe 
Love me twice today 
Love me two times, babe 
'Cause I'm goin' away 
Love me two time, girl 
One for tomorrow 
One just for today 
Love me two times 
I'm goin' away 
Love me two times 
I'm goin' away 
Love me two times 
I'm goin' away


----------



## Agee

*Baaaaaaaaaaaaad Company*

I take what I want, I take what I need, ooh yeah
I do what I like, I like what’s right for me, ooh yeah
You might think that you’re gonna change me, ooh girl, don’t even try
So many others tried so hard to tame me, so many others cried
I’m tellin’ you baby

Chorus:
I’m a bad bad man, that’s what I am, I’m bad for you
I’m a bad bad man, oh yes I am, so whatcha gonna do? 
I say what I mean, I mean what I say, ooh yeah
You should know me by now, I like my own way, ooh yeah
You might think I can’t live without you, ooh but girl you’d be wrong
’cos I know whatever we’ve got here, it won’t last too long
I’m tellin’ you baby

(chorus)
You think it’s just a game I’m playin’, ooh wait ’til I begin
Just listen hard to these three words I’m sayin’, you can’t win, you can’t win

(solo)
Ooh yeah, you might think that you’re gonna change me, oh girl, don’t even try
So many others tried too hard to tame me, so many others cried
I’m tellin’ you baby

(chorus)
I’m a bad bad man, oh yes I am, so whatcha gonna do about it? 
I’m a bad bad man, that’s what I am, too bad for you
I’m a bad bad man...


----------



## kwillia

Once was a sweet thing, baby 
Held that love in our hands 
But now I reach to kiss your lips 
It just don't mean a thing 

And that's a cold shot, baby 
Yeah that's a drag 
A cold shot, babe 
I've let our love go bad 

Remember the way that you loved me 
Do anything I say 
Now I see you out somewhere 
You won't give me the time of day 

And that's a cold shot, girl 
Yeah that's a drag 
That's a cold shot, babe 
We've let our love go bad 

I really meant I was sorry 
For ever causing you pain 
You showed your appreciation 
By walking out anyway 

And that's a cold shot, baby 
Yeah that's a drag 
That's a cold shot, babe 
We've let our love go bad 

So sad... 
Too bad... 
So sad... 

[spoken] Don't let our true love run cold


----------



## Agee

*Deep Purple*

Nobody gonna take my car
I’m gonna race it to the ground
Nobody gonna beat my car
It’s gonna break the speed of sound
Oooh it’s a killing machine
It’s got everything
Like a driving power big fat tyres
And everything

I love it and I need it
I bleed it yeah it’s a wild hurricane
Alright hold tight
I’m a highway star

Nobody gonna take my girl
I’m gonna keep her to the end
Nobody gonna have my girl
She stays close on every bend
Oooh she’s a killing machine
She’s got everything
Like a moving mouth body control
And everything

I love her I need her
I seed her
Yeah she turns me on
Alright hold on tight
I’m a highway star

Nobody gonna take my head
I got speed inside my brain
Nobody gonna steal my head
Now that I’m on the road again
Oooh I’m in heaven again I’ve got everything
Like a moving ground an open road
And everything

I love it and I need it
I seed it
Eight cylinders all mine
Alright hold on tight
I’m a highway star

Nobody gonna take my car
I’m gonna race it to the ground
Nobody gonna beat my car
It’s gonna break the speed of sound
Oooh it’s a killing machine
It’s got everything
Like a driving power big
Fat tyres and everything

I love it and I need it
I bleed it
Yeah it’s a wild hurricane
Alright hold on tight
I’m a highway star
I’m a highway star
I’m a highway star


----------



## kwillia

You're gonna miss me little baby the day that I'm gone 
You're gonna miss me little darlin the day that I'm gone 
Cause I'm leavin in the mornin, won't be back at all 

You have run me ragged baby, It's your own fault you're on your own 
You have run me ragged darlin, It's your own fault you're on your own 
You didn't want me no way baby, till your other man was gone 

You can try to get me back baby, with all your tricks and charms 
You can try to get me back baby, with all your tricks and charms 
But when all your games are over, you'll be left with empty arms 

[guitar solo x3] 

You have run me ragged baby, It's your own fault you're on your own 
You have run me ragged darlin, It's your own fault you're on your own 
You didn't want me no way baby, till your other man was gone 

You can try to get me back baby, with all your tricks and charms 
You can try to get me back baby, with all your tricks and charms 
But when all your games are over, you'll be left with empty arms


----------



## Agee

*BB King*

_*" Ain't nobody here but us chickens"*_


One night farmer brown was takin’ the air
Locked up the barnyard with the greatest of care
Down in the hen house something stirred
When he shouted, who’s there? 
This is what he heard
There ain’t nobody here but us chickens
There ain’t nobody here at all
So calm yourself and stop that fuss
There ain’t nobody here but us
We chickens tryin’ to sleep and you butt in
And hobble, hobble, hobble, hobble, with your chin
There ain’t nobody here but us chickens
There ain’t nobody here at all
You’re stompin’ around and shakin’ the ground
Kicking up an awful dust
We chickens tryin’ to sleep and you butt in
And hobble, hobble, hobble, hobble, it’s a sin

Tomorrow is a busy day
We got things to do, we got eggs to lay
We got ground to dig and worms to scratch
It takes a lot of sittin’, gettin’ chicks to hatch
Oh, there ain’t nobody here but us chickens
There ain’t nobody here at all
So quiet yourself and stop that fuss
There ain’t nobody here but us
Kindly point the gun the other way
And hobble, hobble, hobble, hobble off and hit the hay

Tomorrow is a busy day
We got things to do, we got eggs to lay
We got ground to dig and worms to scratch
It takes a lot of sittin’, gettin’ chicks to hatch
Oh, there ain’t nobody here but us chickens
There ain’t nobody here at all
So quiet yourself and stop that fuss
There ain’t nobody here but us
Kindly point the gun the other way
And hobble, hobble, hobble, hobble off and hit the hay

Hey, hey boss man, what do you say? 
It’s easy, pickins, there ain’t nobody here but us chickens


----------



## kwillia

We watched "Heaven's Gate"
But the movie lasted far too long
We both fell asleep
But at least we didn't have to talk
CHORUS
That's what it's like
Everything's fine
And when we collide
Slid down an *Otter* slide
Always tried to make the biggest splash
When we hit the drink
Always figured we would have to crash
CHORUS


----------



## Agee

*Bb #2*

They called it stormy monday,but tuesday is just as bad
Oh, they called it, they called it stormy monday,
But tuesday, tuesday is just as bad
Oh, wednesday is worst and thursday oh so sad

The eagle flies on friday now, saturday I’ll go out to play
Oh, the eagle, the eagle flies on friday saturday I’ll go out and play
Sunday I’ll go to church, and I fall on my knees and pray

I say, lord have mercy, lord have mercy on me
But lord, lord have mercy lord have mercy on me
You know I’m crazy ’bout my baby
Lord, please send her back home to me


----------



## Agee

*One more from BB*

The thrill is gone
The thrill is gone away
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away
You know you done me wrong baby
And you’ll be sorry someday

The thrill is gone
It’s gone away from me
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away from me
Although, I’ll still live on
But so lonely I’ll be

The thrill is gone
It’s gone away for good
The thrill is gone baby
It’s gone away for good
Someday I know I’ll be open armed baby
Just like I know a good man should

You know I’m free, free now baby
I’m free from your spell
Oh I’m free, free, free now
I’m free from your spell
And now that it’s all over
All I can do is wish you well


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> _*" Ain't nobody here but us chickens"*_


 Are you looking for another boinking?  

I love B.B. King and am so sorry I missed him when he played down in Solomons. The album he did with Eric Clapton a few years ago is AWESOME.


----------



## cattitude

Kind of a drag
When your baby don't love you
Kind of a drag
When you know she's been untrue

Oh oh, listen to what I've gotta to say
Girl, I still love you
I'll always love you
Anyway, anyway, anyway

Kind of a drag
When your baby says goodbye
Kind of a drag 
When you feel like you want to cry

Girl, even though you make me feel blue
I still love you
I'll always love you
Anyway, Anyway, Anyway

Oh, listen to what I've gotta say
Girl, I still love you
I'll always love you
Anyway, anyway, anyway


----------



## RoseRed

We come on the sloop john b
My grandfather and me
Around nassau town we did roam
Drinking all night
Got into a fight
Well I feel so broke up
I want to go home

So hoist up the john b’s sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, yeah yeah
Well I feel so broke up
I wanna go home

The first mate he got drunk
And broke in the cap’n’s trunk
The constable had to come and take him away
Sheriff john stone
Why don’t you leave me alone, yeah yeah
Well I feel so broke up I wanna go home

So hoist up the john b’s sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, let me go home
Why don’t you let me go home
(hoist up the john b’s sail)
Hoist up the john b
I feel so broke up I wanna go home
Let me go home

The poor cook he caught the fits
And threw away all my grits
And then he took and he ate up all of my corn
Let me go home
Why don’t they let me go home
This is the worst trip I’ve ever been on

So hoist up the john b’s sail
See how the mainsail sets
Call for the captain ashore
Let me go home, let me go home
I wanna go home, let me go home
Why don’t you let me go home


----------



## kwillia

I once held her in my arms
She said she would always stay
But I was cruel
I treated her like a fool
I threw it all away.

Once I had mountains in the palm of my hand
And rivers that ran through ev'ry day
I must have been mad
I never knew what I had
Until I threw it all away.

Love is all there is, it makes the world go around
Love and only love it can't be denied
No matter what you think about it
You just won't be able to do without it
Take a tip from one who's tried.

So if you find someone that gives you all of her love
Take it to your heart, don't let it stray
For one thing that's certain
You will surely be a-hurtin'
If you throw it all away.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Are you looking for another boinking?
> 
> I love B.B. King and am so sorry I missed him when he played down in Solomons. The album he did with Eric Clapton a few years ago is AWESOME.


Hey I didn't write the lyrics, I just posted them. If you're in the mood for round four, bring it on sweet thang :boink:  

I have seen him three times at different venues in the Tidewater area.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey I didn't write the lyrics, I just posted them. If you're in the mood for round four, bring it on sweet thang :boink:


 Oh, I'm in the mood all right.    



> I have seen him three times at different venues in the Tidewater area.


I haven't seen him at all.


----------



## RoseRed

I know somebody and they cry for you.
They lie awake at night and dream of you.
I bet you never even know they do but somebody's crying.

I know somebody and they called your name.
A million times and still you never came.
They go on loving you just the same I know that somebody's trying.

So please return the love you took from me.
Or please let me know if it can't be me I know when
Somebody's lieing, I know when somebody's lieing.

I know that somebody's lieing, I know that somebody's lieing.

Give me a sign and let me know we're through.
If you don't love me like I love you.
But if you cry at night the way I do I'll know that somebody's lieing.

So please, return the love you took from me.
Or please, let me know if it can't be me.
I know when somebody's lieing, I know when somebody's lieing.
Oh I, oh I......


----------



## jazz lady

*bill withers...*

Sometimes in our lives we all have pain 
We all have sorrow 
But if we are wise 
We know that there's always tomorrow 

Lean on me, when you're not strong 
And I'll be your friend 
I'll help you carry on 
For it won't be long 
'Til I'm gonna need 
Somebody to lean on 

Please swallow your pride 
If I have things you need to borrow 
For no one can fill those of your needs 
That you don't let show 

Lean on me, when you're not strong 
And I'll be your friend 
I'll help you carry on 
For it won't be long 
'Til I'm gonna need 
Somebody to lean on 

If there is a load you have to bear 
That you can't carry 
I'm right up the road 
I'll share your load 
If you just call me 

So just call on me brother, when you need a hand 
We all need somebody to lean on 
I just might have a problem that you'd understand 
We all need somebody to lean on 

Lean on me when you're not strong 
And I'll be your friend 
I'll help you carry on 
For it won't be long 
Till I'm gonna need 
Somebody to lean on 

Lean on me...


----------



## jazz lady

*more from bill...*

San Francisco morning coming clear and cold
Don't know if I'm waking or I'm dreaming
Riding with Fats Waller on the Super Chief
He said, music's real, the rest is seeming

Oh, he played
Feeling that won't go away
left a sound of his soul in the air
I can hear it out there
And I know 

He left those soul shadows
On my mind, on my mind, on my mind
He left those soul shadows
On my mind, on my mind, on my mind

Standing by the window as the fog rolls in
I swear I can hear a far-off music
Jelly Roll is playing down in Storyville
Satchmo's wailing somewhere in Chicago

Oh, they played
Feelings that won't go away
Left the sound of their souls in the air
I can hear them out there and I know

They left them soul shadows all on my mind
On my mind, on my mind
They left them soul shadows all on my mind
On my mind, on my mind


----------



## tomchamp

*I Am Red, White and Blue, But I'm No...*

FORTUNATE SON (J.C. Fogerty)

Some folks are born made to wave the flag,

Ooh, they're red, white and blue.

And when the band plays "Hail to the chief",

Ooh, they point the cannon at you, Lord,

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no senator's son, son.

It ain't me, it ain't me; I ain't no fortunate one, no,

Yeah!

Some folks are born silver spoon in hand,

Lord, don't they help themselves, oh.

But when the taxman comes to the door,

Lord, the house looks like a rummage sale, yes,

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no millionaire's son, no.

It ain't me, it ain't me; I ain't no fortunate one, no.

Some folks inherit star spangled eyes,

Ooh, they send you down to war, Lord,

And when you ask them, "How much should we give?"

Ooh, they only answer More! more! more! yoh,

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no military son, son.

It ain't me, it ain't me; I ain't no fortunate one, one.

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no fortunate one, no no no,

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no fortunate son, no no no,


----------



## jazz lady

*last one from bw...*

My friends feel it's their appointed duty
They keep trying to tell me
All you want to do is use me
But my answer, yeah to all that use me stuff
I want to spread the news
That if it feels this good getting used
You just keep on using me
Until you use me up
Until you use me up

My brother sit me right down and he talked to me
He told me that I ought not to let you just walk on me
And I’m sure he meant well
Yeah, but when our talk was through
I said, brother, if you only knew
You'd wish that you were in my shoes
You just keep on using me
Until you use me up
Until you use me up

Sometimes, it's true
You really do abuse me 
You get me in a crowd of high-class people
And then you act real rude to me
But, oh baby, baby, baby, baby,
When you love me, I can't get enough
I want to spread the news
That if it feels this good getting used
Girl, you just keep on using me
Until you use me up
Until you use me up

Talkin' 'bout you usin' people
It all depends on what you do
It ain't too bad the way you're usin' me
Cause I sure am usin' you to do the things you do
to do the things you do







</PRE>


----------



## tomchamp

*Bad Moon!*

I see the bad moon arising.
I see trouble on the way.
I see earthquakes and lightnin’.
I see bad times today.

Chorus:
Don’t go around tonight,
Well, it’s bound to take your life,
There’s a bad moon on the rise.

I hear hurricanes ablowing.
I know the end is coming soon.
I fear rivers over flowing.
I hear the voice of rage and ruin.

Chorus
All right!

Hope you got your things together.
Hope you are quite prepared to die.
Looks like we’re in for nasty weather.
One eye is taken for an eye.

Chorus
Chorus


----------



## jazz lady

*gee, I can't believe I've never posted THIS song...*

Left me, won't you lift me above the old routine;
Make it nice, play it clean jazzman.

When the jazzman's testifyin' a faithless man believes
he can sing you into paradise or bring you to your knees.
It's a gospel kind of feelin', a touch of Georgia slide,
a song of pure revival and a style that's sanctified. 

Jazzman take my blues away; make my pain
the same as yours with every change you play.
Jazzman, oh jazzman.

When the jazzman's signifyin', and the band is windin' low.
It's the late night side of morning in the darkness of his soul.
He can fill a room with sadness as he fills his horn with tears.
He can cry like a fallen angel when risin' time is near.

Jazzman take my blues away; make my pain
the same as yours with every change you play.
Oh lift me, won't you lift me with ev'ry turn around.
Play it sweetly, take me down, oh jazzman.


----------



## morganj614

*Seven Mary Three*

  For finally playing jazzman

*’don’t go there’ I heard her say.
’you can’t stomach what you’re going to see’
It’s down there, by the water’s edge
Wasted and bloated and waiting for someone else

Funny how, these little things come about
When you’re tied to the teeth and mouth
No sound or fury, no shot of pain
There was no real reason, no gain

I can’t go down to the water’s edge
I didn’t do it... I saw who did it
Don’t go down to the water’s edge
They did it once and they can do it again

It ain’t no secret to me
How she got there down by the stream
I’d seen her a minute before the van pulled up and opened
The door (took all my love)

But I can’t say a single word
About what I saw of her
Her killers...they got their friends
In familiar places, I tell you man

This ain’t no ####ing game
And I’m feeling so ashamed
Because I didn’t do anything

I didn’ do a thing

I swear*


----------



## morganj614

*She calls me goliath and I wear the david mask
I guess the stones are coming too fast for her now
You know I’d like to believe this nervousness will pass
All the stones that are thrown are building up a wall
I have become cumbersome to this world
I have become cumbersome to my girl

I’d like to believe we could reconcile the past
Resurrect those bridges with an ancient glance
But my old stone face can’t seem to break her down
She remembers bridges, burns them to the ground
I have become cumbersome to this world
I have become cumbersome to this girl

Too heavy too light, too black or too white, too wrong or too right, today or tonight
Cumbersome
Too rich too poor, she’s wanting me less and I’m wanting her more
The bitter taste is cumbersome

There is a balance between two worlds
One with an arrow and a cross
Regardless of the balance life has become
Cumbersome*


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> For finally playing jazzman


 I can NEVER get enough boinking. 

Another from Carole King...

So far away, doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?
It would be so fine to see your face at my door
Doesn't help to know you're just time away

Long ago I reached for you and there you stood
Holding you again could only do me good
How I wish I could, but you're so far away

One more song about movin' along the highway
Can't say much of anything that's new
If I could only work this life out my way
I'd rather spend it bein' close to you. 

But you're so far away, doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?
It would be so fine to see your face at my door
Doesn't help to know you're so far away

Yay-uh-ay-eee
Oh, so far away

Travelin' around sure gets me down and lonely
Nothin' else to do but close my mind
I sure hope the road don't come to own me
Yet so many dreams I've yet to find

But you're so far away, doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?
It would be so fine to see your face at my door
And it doesn't help to know you're so far away

Yay-uh-ay-eee
Oh, so far away
Yay, you're so faaaaaar away...


----------



## chaotic

Put on my blue suede shoes 
And I boarded the plane 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain 
W.C. Handy -- won't you look down over me 
Yeah I got a first class ticket 
But I'm as blue as a boy can be 

Then I'm walking in Memphis 
Walking with my feet ten feet off of Beale 
Walking in Memphis 
But do I really feel the way I feel 

Saw the ghost of Elvis 
On Union Avenue 
Followed him up to the gates of Graceland 
Then I watched him walk right through 
Now security they did not see him 
They just hovered 'round his tomb 
But there's a pretty little thing 
Waiting for the King 
Down in the Jungle Room 

(Chorus) 

They've got catfish on the table 
They've got gospel in the air 
And Reverend Green be glad to see you 
When you haven't got a prayer 
But boy you've got a prayer in Memphis 

Now Muriel plays piano 
Every Friday at the Hollywood 
And they brought me down to see her 
And they asked me if I would -- 
Do a little number 
And I sang with all my might 
And she said -- 
"Tell me are you a Christian child?" 
And I said "Ma'am I am tonight" 

(Chorus) 

Put on my blue suede shoes 
And I boarded the plane 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain


----------



## chaotic

There's nothing I could say to make you try and feel ok
And nothing you could do to stop me feeling the way I do
And if the chance should happen that I never see you again
Just remember that I'll always love you

I'd be a better person on the other side I'm sure
You'd find a way to help yourself
Then find another door
To shrug off minor incidents
Make us both feel proud
I'd just wish I be there to see u through

You always were the one to make us stand out in the crowd
Though every once apon a while your head was in a cloud
There's nothing u could never do to ever let me down
And remember that I'll always love you


----------



## chaotic

Sick at heart and lonely,
Deep in dark despair.
Thinking one thought only-
"Where is she, tell me where?"
And if she says to you
She don't love me,
Please give her my message.
Tell her of my plea.
And I know
That if she had me back again,
I would never make her sad.
I've got a heart full of soul.
She's been gone such a long time,
Longer than I can bear.
But if she says she wants me,
Tell her that I'll be there.
And if she says to you
She don't love me,
Please give her my message.
Tell her of my plea.
And I know
That if she had me back again,
I would never make her sad.
I've got a heart full of soul.


----------



## kwillia

*Sweetness...*

I been watchin' you a long time
Trying to figure out where and when
We been moving down that same line
Time is now maybe we could get skin to skin

Don't know when this chance might come again
Good times got a way of comin' to an end
Don't know when this chance might come again
Good times got a way of slippin' a-way
Let's be friends, baby let's be friends

I know we're different you and me
Got a different way of walkin'
The time has come to let the past be history
Yeah if we could just start talkin'

Don't know when this chance might come again
Good things got a way of comin' to an end
Don't know when this chance might come again
Good things got a way of slippin'
Let's be friends, baby let's be friends

Do, do do doo do do do doo
Do, do do doo do do do do doo
Do, do do doo do do do doo
Let's be friends
Do, do do doo do do do doo
Do, do do doo do do do doo
Let's be friends

There's a lot of talk going 'round you
Let them talk you know you're the only one
There's a lot of walls need tearing down
Together we could take them down one by one

Don't know when this chance might come again
Good times got a way of comin' to an end
Don't know when this chance might come again
Good times got a way of slippin'
Let's be friends, baby let's be friends


----------



## kwillia

Can't help but sing along to this one...

Teardrops on the city
Bad Scooter searching for his groove
Seem like the whole world walking pretty
And you can't find the room to move
Well everybody better move over, that's all
'Cause I'm running on the bad side
And I got my back to the wall
Tenth Avenue freeze-out
Tenth Avenue freeze-out

Well I was stranded in the jungle
Trying to take in all the heat they was giving
The night is dark but the sidewalk's bright
And lined with the light of the living
From a tenement window a transistor blasts
Turn around the corner things got real quiet real fast
I walked into a Tenth Avenue freeze-out
Tenth Avenue freeze-out
And I'm all alone, I'm all alone
And kid you better get the picture
And I'm on my own, I'm on my own
And I can't go home

When the change was made uptown
And the Big Man joined the band
From the coastline to the city
All the little pretties raise their hands
I'm gonna sit back right easy and laugh
When Scooter and the Big Man bust this city in half
With the Tenth Avenue freeze-out
Tenth Avenue freeze-out


----------



## jazz lady

Bruce, Bruce, Bruce...like a broken record...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Bruce, Bruce, Bruce...like a broken record...


I can't help myself.... He makes me


----------



## chaotic

:bruce:


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Bruce, Bruce, Bruce...like a broken record...



Well Kweeelia doesn't have a record player, so she wouldn't know the record is broken


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I can't help myself.... He makes me


I know.    I love him too, but not to the obsessive point as some.   

My best friend's son's middle name is Bruce in honor of 'The Boss.'


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Well Kweeelia doesn't have a record player, so she wouldn't know the record is broken


:sux2bKwillia:


----------



## tomchamp

*This Poor Chichen Guy!*

Well they blew up the chicken man in Philly last night now they blew up his house too
Down on the boardwalk they're gettin' ready for a fight gonna see what them racket boys can do

Now there's trouble busin' in from outta state and the D.A. can't get no relief
Gonna be a rumble out on the promenade and the gamblin' commission's hangin' on by the skin of its teeth

CHORUS
Well now everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your makeup on fix your hair up pretty
And meet me tonight in Atlantic City

Well I got a job and tried to put my money away
But I got debts that no honest man can pay
So I drew what I had from the Central Trust
And I bought us two tickets on that Coast City bus

CHORUS

Now our luck may have died and our love may be cold but with you forever I'll stay
We're goin' out where the sand's turnin' to gold so put on your stockin's baby 'cause the night's getting cold
And everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back

Now I been lookin' for a job but it's hard to find
Down here it's just winners and losers and don't get caught on the wrong side of that line
Well I'm tired of comin' out on the losin' end
So honey last night I met this guy and I'm gonna do a little favor for him
Well I guess everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your hair up nice and set up pretty
and meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City



Copyright © Bruce Springsteen (ASCAP) 

© 2005 Sony BMG Music Entertainment, Inc.
Privacy Policy


----------



## kwillia

That poor chicken guy is not as bad off as the dude poking the dead dog with the stick...


----------



## kwillia

I deleted it... you can delete your post now too, Jazzy...


----------



## chaotic

... hmmm wait -


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> ... hmmm wait -


Ignore Jazzy... she's still under the influence of Pedro's white sauce.


----------



## chaotic

chaotic said:
			
		

> ... hmmm wait -



 oh...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ignore Jazzy... she's still under the influence of Pedro's white sauce.


I can NEVER get enough of it.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ignore Jazzy... she's still under the influence of Pedro's white sauce.



That the Mexican she had for lunch?


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> That the Mexican she had for lunch?


Mmmm...sure did. 

"Nacho, nacho man...I want to _have _a nacho man..."


----------



## tomchamp

*Q's?*

I woke up in a Soho door way?  
Took the tube?  
I spit out like sewer hole yet still recieved your kiss?


Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

I woke up in a Soho doorway
A policeman knew my name
He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
If you can get up and walk away"

I staggered back to the underground
And the breeze blew back my hair
I remember throwin' punches around
And preachin' from my chair

[chorus:]
Well, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Tell me, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
'Cause I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)

I took the tube back out of town
Back to the Rollin' Pin
I felt a little like a dying clown
With a streak of Rin Tin Tin

I stretched back and I hiccupped
And looked back on my busy day
Eleven hours in the Tin Pan
God, there's got to be another way

Who are you?
Ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ...

Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

[chorus]

I know there's a place you walked
Where love falls from the trees
My heart is like a broken cup
I only feel right on my knees

I spit out like a sewer hole
Yet still recieve your kiss
How can I measure up to anyone now
After such a love as this?

[chorus]


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Mmmm...sure did.
> 
> "Nacho, nacho man...I want to _have _a nacho man..."



Well that was cheesy...

So here's another song:

I wish it was last September
When we could lose ourselves in crowds everyday.
'Cause Emaline, she'll walk in time.
She's not the same, that's all you can say.
When I've heard enough I tell myself
That we've learned our lesson
But I don't wanna walk away from Emaline.
They're talking now.
Does she know what they're saying?
She's go the air to float above it.
I'm sinking into someone should pay.
She's dear to me and so expensive.
Now I'm not talking about money.
When money talks, I hate to listen,
But lately it's been screaming in my ear.
When I've heard enough I tell myself
That we've learned our lesson
But I don't wanna walk away from Emaline.
It only took me one look to understand Emaline.
Sometimes I don't know what she's saying.
Sometimes I do,
Sometimes I don't know what she's saying,
But I know, I know,
I know what she wants to believe.
I wish it was last September.
Don't let me walk away from Emaline
For stupid reasons.
Now I'm talking about money.
When money talks, I hate to listen,
But lately it's been screaming in my ear.
My one advice, girls need attention,
Or are you different than all mine?
For what it's worth, she's got attention
From people like you who see black and white.
When I've heard enough, I tell you what.
I really shouldn't sit here and whine,
I'll take you down to see my Emaline.


----------



## chaotic

There’s a man in town all the women know
He goes by the name of nosey joe
He don’t care if they’re married
He takes his pick
Long as they’re women, he’s ready to stick

His big nose in their business
His big nose in their business
That’s nosey joe, the nosiest guy I know

He ain’t good lookin’ and he ain’t big and stong
The guy’s got a nose that’s four foot long
I’m tellin’ you women, this ain’t no jive
If you get too close this man will drive

His big nose in your business
His big nose in your business
That’s nosey joe, the nosiest guy I know

I saw him just the other day
Tried to steal my gal away
He offered her money
He offered her love
She said thank you sir, but please don’t shove

Your big nose in my business
Your big nose in my business
That’s nosey joe, the nosiest guy I know

Old nosey finally lost his life
Messin’ with my buddy’s wife
My buddy caught him with his chick
Chopped off his nose, now he can’t stick

His big nose in my business
His big nose in my business
That’s nosey joe, the nosiest guy I know


----------



## kwillia




----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

>



got me the strangest woman 
believe me this trick's no cinch 
but I really get her going 
when I whip out my big 10 inch 

record of a band that plays the blues 
well a band that plays its blues 
she just love my big 10 inch 
record of her favorite blues 

last night I tried to tease her 
I gave my love a little pinch 
she said now stop that jivin' 
now whip out your big 10 inch 

record of a band that plays those blues 
well a band that plays the blues 
she just loves my big 10 inch 
record of her favorite blues 

I, I, I cover her with kisses 
and when we're in a lover's clinch 
she gets all excited 
when she begs for my big 10 inch 

record of a band that plays those blues 
well a band that plays the blues 
she just love my big 10 inch 
record of her favorite blues 

my girl don't go for smokin' 
and liquor just make her flinch 
seems she don't go for nothin' 
'cept for my big 10 inch 

record of a band that plays the blues 
band that play the blues 
she just love my big 10 inch 
record of her favorite blues


----------



## K_Jo

*RoseRed*

I will give you *one hundred BILLION dollars* to delete this thread.

If you don't want to, that's ok.  I'll continue to avoid it and spend the cash on a new outfit.

S'up to you.  :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I will give you *one hundred BILLION dollars* to delete this thread.
> 
> If you don't want to, that's ok.  I'll continue to avoid it and spend the cash on a new outfit.
> 
> S'up to you.  :shrug:


 Don't you dare... 

Then again we could just start allllll over.... And we would.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't you dare...
> 
> Then again we could just start allllll over.... And we would.


OK, well let's work to get my Dear K_Jo thread up to 195 pages.

I just ordered my $100 billion outfit. :woohoo:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't you dare...
> 
> Then again we could just start allllll over.... And we would.



We could, and we should. We could keep it going all night long !


----------



## K_Jo

chaotic said:
			
		

> We could, and we should. We could keep it going all night long !


That idea is gonna make me puke.  




See?


----------



## chaotic

K_Jo said:
			
		

> OK, well let's work to get my Dear K_Jo thread up to 195 pages.
> 
> I just ordered my $100 billion outfit. :woohoo:



I will give you FIVE WHOLE DOLLARS to see you in that outfit. That's been my standing offer to anyone willing to wear the catwoman outfit.


----------



## K_Jo

chaotic said:
			
		

> I will give you FIVE WHOLE DOLLARS to see you in that outfit. That's been my standing offer to anyone willing to wear the catwoman outfit.


OK, but we're gonna need some baby oil and a crowbar.


----------



## chaotic

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That idea is gonna make me puke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?



We'll dance and sing until the cops show up and try to shut us down. Then the cops will start dancing too, because they're disco cops, and we all will relax and dance some more.


----------



## K_Jo

chaotic said:
			
		

> We'll dance and sing until the cops show up and try to shut us down. Then the cops will start dancing too, because they're disco cops, and we all will relax and dance some more.


Like "Cop Rock"?


----------



## kwillia

I leave for just 15 minutes and now we are all about baby oil, crow bars and  disco cops...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> I leave for just 15 minutes and now we are all about baby oil, crow bars and  disco cops...


Well, you're dealing with a ho...:shrug:


----------



## chaotic

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Like "Cop Rock"?



Yeah, or almost any video from the 80's.


----------



## chaotic

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Well, you're dealing with a ho...:shrug:



Who you calling a ho?


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well you did say you'd use baby oil and a crow bar to put on a cat suit for 5 bucks...


I thought I was da ho.


----------



## jazz lady

*Geesh...*

I leave you guys alone and look at the MESS you made of this thread.


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I leave you guys alone and look at the MESS you made of this thread.


ullmyfinger:


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> ullmyfinger:


I'm not going to fall for THAT trick again.


----------



## jazz lady

*for kwillia...*

I don't want French fried potatoes,
Red ripe tomatoes,
I'm never satisfied. 
I want the frim fram sauce with the Ausen fay
With chafafa on the side.

I don't want pork chops and bacon, 
That won't awaken
My appetite inside.
I want the frim fram sauce with the Ausen fay
With chafafa on the side.

Now a persons really got to eat
And a person should eat right.
Five will get you ten
I'm gonna feed myself right tonight.

I don't want fish cakes and rye bread,
You heard what I said.
Waiter, please serve mine fried
I want the frim fram sauce with the Ausen fay
With chafafa on the side.

~interlude~

Now a persons really got to eat
And a person should eat right.
Five will get you ten
I'm gonna feed myself right tonight.

I don't want fish cakes and rye bread,
You heard what I said.
Waiter, please serve mine fried
I want the frim fram sauce with the Ausen fay
With chafafa on the side.

I want the frim fram sauce with the ausen fay 
with cha fafa, cha fafa, cha fafa, on the side
P-LEAZZZE!


----------



## kwillia

No fair, Jazz... I can't pronounce most of those things so I can't even sing along...


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I will give you *one hundred BILLION dollars* to delete this thread.
> 
> If you don't want to, that's ok.  I'll continue to avoid it and spend the cash on a new outfit.
> 
> S'up to you.  :shrug:



Take me shopping and spend money on me and I will consider it.


----------



## kwillia

Living is good, 
when you've got someone to live with.
Laughter is bad,
when you don't have anyone to share it with.
Talking is bad,
when there is no one there to talk to.
Dying is good,
when your one true love grows tired of you.


Sugar is no good,
once it's cast among the white sand.
What's the point,
of pulling the grey hairs from among the black strands?
'Cause when you're old,
you shouldn't walk in the fast lane.
Oh ain't it useless,
to keep on trying to draw true love from that man.

He'll hurt you,
just for the sake of hurting you.
He'll hate you,
if you try to love him just the same.
He'll use you,
and everything you have to offer him.
On your way girl,
get out and find somebody new.

He'll hurt you,
just for the sake of hurting you.
He'll hate you,
if you try to love him just the same.
He'll use you,
and everything you have to offer him
On your way girl,
get out and find somebody new.


----------



## jazz lady

*my morning wake-up song...*

There's a port, on a western bay
And it serves a hundred ships a day
Lonely sailors, pass the time away
And talk about their homes

And there's a girl in this harbor town
And she works layin' whiskey down
They say "Brandy, fetch another round"
She serves them whiskey and wine

The sailors say "Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl)
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl)
"Yeah your eyes could steal a sailor from the sea"

Brandy wears a braided chain
Made of finest silver from the North of Spain
A locket that bears the name
Of the man that Brandy loves

He came on a summer's day
Bringin' gifts from far away
But he made it clear he couldn't stay
No harbor was his home

The sailor said " Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl)
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl)
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea"

Yeah, Brandy used to watch his eyes
When he told his sailor stories
She could feel the ocean foam rise
She saw its ragin' glory
But he had always told the truth, lord, he was an honest man
And Brandy does her best to understand

At night when the bars close down
Brandy walks through a silent town
And loves a man who's not around
She still can hear him say

She hears him say " Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl)
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl)
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea"

She hears him say "Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl)
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl)
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea"...


----------



## mAlice

Don't Cha 
by Pussycat Dolls 


Oh, baby dolls 

I know you like me (I know you like me) 
I know you do (I know you do) 
That’s why whenever I come around she’s all over you 
And I know you want it (I know you want it) 
It's easy to see (it's easy to see) 
And in the back of your mind 
I know you should be home with me 

Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me 
Don’t cha, don’t cha 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was raw like me 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was fun like me 
Don’t cha, don’t cha 

Fight the feeling (fight the feeling) 
Leave it alone (leave it alone) 
Cause if it ain’t love 
It just ain’t enough to leave a happy home 
Let's keep it friendly (let's keep it friendly) 
You have to play fair (you have to play fair) 
See, I don’t care 
But I know she ain’t gon' wanna share 

Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me 
Don’t cha, don’t cha 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was raw like me 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was fun like me 
Don’t cha, don’t cha 

I know I'm on your mind 
I know we’d have a good time 
I'm your friend 
I'm fun 
And I'm fine 
I ain’t lying 
Look at me, you ain’t blind [2x] 

See, I know she loves you (I know she loves you) 
I understand (I understand) 
I'd probably be just as crazy about you 
If you were my own man 
Maybe next lifetime (maybe next lifetime) 
Possibly (possibly) 
Until then, no friend would you make of me 

Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me 
Don’t cha, don’t cha 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was raw like me 
Don’t cha wish your girlfriend was fun like me 
Don’t cha, don’t cha

listen:  http://www.pussycatdolls.com/


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Take me shopping and spend money on me and I will consider it.


I'm sorry.  I'm avoiding this thread so I can't answer you.


----------



## Agee

*Garbage*

I’m living without you
I know all about you
I have run you down into the ground
Spread disease about you over town

I used to adore you
I couldn’t control you
There was nothing that I wouldn’t do
To keep myself around and close to you

Do you have an opinion ? 
A mind of your own? 
I thought you were special
I thought you should know
But I’ve run out of patience
I couldn’t care less

I...
I...

Do you have an opinion ? 
A mind of your own ? 
I thought you were special
I thought you should know

I used to amuse you
I knew that I’d lose you
Now you’re here and begging for a chance
But there’s no way in hell I’d take you back

Do you have an opinion? 
A mind of your own? 
I thought you were special
I thought you should know
But I’ve run out of patience
I’ve run out of comments
I’m tired of the violence
I couldn’t care less

I’m looking for a new x4

You were the talk of the town x4

I thought you were special x4


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.  I'm avoiding this thread so I can't answer you.



Did anyone hear something?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Did anyone hear something?


Only the wind whistling...


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Only the wind whistling in my empty head...


----------



## kwillia

*Oasis*

Hold up... hold on... don't be scared 
You'll never change what's been and gone 
May your smile... Shine on... Don't be scared 
Your destiny may keep you warm. 

Cos all of the stars are fading away 
Just try not to worry you'll see them some day 
Take what you need and be on your way 
And stop crying your heart out 

Get up... Come on... why you scared 
You'll never change what been and gone


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Only the wind whistling...


Did you pull her finger?


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Did you pull her finger?


:fart:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Did you pull her finger?


Yes, but she tricked me.


----------



## mAlice

I Think I'm Paranoid
Garbage
(Version 2.0)

You can look, but you can't touch
I don't think I like you much
Heaven knows what a girl can do
Heaven knows what you've got to prove

I think I'm paranoid
And complicated
I think I'm paranoid
Manipulate it

[Chorus:]
Bend me, break me
Anyway you need me
All I want is you
Bend me, break me
Breaking down is easy
All I want is you

I fall down just to give you a thrill
Prop me up with another pill
If I should fail, if I should fold
I nailed my faith to the sticking pole

I think I'm paranoid
Manipulate it
I think I'm paranoid
And complicated

[Chorus:]
Paranoid
I think I'm paranoid

[Chorus:]
Steal me, deal me, anyway you heal me
Maim me, tame me, you can never change me
Love me, like me, come ahead and fight me
Please me, tease me, go ahead and leave me

Bend me
Break me
Anyway you need me
As long as I want you baby it's all right

Bend me
Break me
Any way you need me
As long as I want you baby it's all right.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :fart:


oote:

she is lady like with her flatulence.


----------



## Agee

*more Garbage*

I’ll tell you something
I am a wolf but
I like to wear sheep’s clothing

I am a bonfire
I am a vampire
I’m waiting for my moment

You come on like a drug
I just can’t get enough
I’m like an addict coming at you for a little more
And there’s so much at stake
I can’t afford to waste
I never needed anybody like this before

I’ll tell you something
I am a demon
Some say my biggest weakness
I have my reasons
Call it my defense
Be careful what you’re wishing

You come on like a drug
I just can’t get enough
I’m like an addict coming at you for a little more
And there’s so much at stake
I can’t afford to waste
I never needed anybody like this before

You are a secret
I need possession
I like to keep you guessing

You come on like a drug
I just can’t get enough
I’m like an addict coming at you for a little more
And there’s so much at stake
I can’t afford to waste
I never needed anybody like this before

When I’m not sure what I’m living for
(when I’m not sure who I am)
When I’m not sure what I’m looking for
(when I’m not sure who I am)
When I’m not sure what I’m living for
(when I’m not sure who I am)
When I’m not sure what I’m looking for
(when I’m not sure who I am)
When I’m not sure what I’m living for
When I’m not sure what I’m looking for
When I’m not sure what I’m living for


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Did anyone hear something?


I know you miss me
I know you miss me
I know you miss me
Bliiiiiiind


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I know you miss me
> I know you miss me
> I know you miss me
> Bliiiiiiind


Sorry, we just have lousy aim.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I know you miss me
> I know you miss me
> I know you miss me
> Bliiiiiiind


You slay me...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You slay me...


Don't give her any ideas.  :dowhat:


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sorry, we just have lousy aim.


Something hit me in the eye.  It's salty.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Please lay me


Been a while?


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Something hit me in the eye. It's salty.


Mr. Peanut strikes again.


----------



## mAlice

You say you love me
And I hardly know your name
And if I say I love you in the candlelight
There's no one but myself to blame
But there's something inside
That's turning my mind away
Oh how I could love you
If I could let you stay

It's late - but I'm bleeding deep inside
It's late - is it just my sickly pride?
Too late - even now the feeling seems to steal away
So late - though I'm crying I can't help but hear you say
It's late it's late it's late
But not too late

The way you love me
Is the sweetest love around
But after all this time
The more I'm trying
The more I seem to let you down
Now you tell me you're leaving
And I just can't believe it's true
Oh you know that I can love you
Though I know I can't be true
Oh you made me love you
Don't tell me that we're through

It's late - but it's driving me so mad
It's late - yes I know but don't try to tell me that it's
Too late - save our love you can't turn out the lights
So late - I've been wrong but I'll learn to be right
It's late it's late it's late
But not too late

- I've been so long
- You've been so long
- We've been so long tryin' to work it out
- I ain't got long
- You ain't got long
- We gotta know what this life is all about

Too late much too late
You're staring at me
With suspicion in your eye
You say what game are you playing?
What's this that you're saying?
I know that I can't reply
If I take you tonight
Is it making my life a lie?
Oh you make me wonder
Did I live my life alright?

It's late - but it's time to set me free
It's late - yes I know but there's no way it has to be
Too late - so let the fire take our bodies this night
So late - so let the waters take our guilt in the tide
It's late it's late it's late it's late
It's late it's late
It's all too late


----------



## cattitude

*Bein' alone at night makes me sad, girl
Yeah, it brings me down all right
Tossin' and turnin' and freezin' and burnin'
And cryin' all through the night

Whoa-oh
Julie, Julie, Julie, do ya love me?
Julie, Julie, Julie, do ya care?
Julie, Julie, are ya thinkin' of me?
Julie, Julie, will ya still be there?

We had so much fun together
I was sure that you were mine
But leavin' you, baby, is drivin' me crazy
It's got me wonderin' all the time

Whoa-oh
Julie, Julie, Julie, do ya love me?
Ah, Julie, Julie, Julie, do ya care?
Julie, Julie, are ya thinkin' of me?
Julie, Julie, will ya still be there?

Honey, you cried the day I left you
Even though we knew I couldn't stay
But baby, remember, I'll be back September
But till then I'll write you every day

Whoa-oh
Julie, Julie, Julie, do ya love me?
Ah, Julie, Julie, Julie, do ya care?
Come on, Julie, Julie, are ya thinkin' of me?
Julie, Julie, will ya still be there?

Oh-oh
Julie, Julie, Julie, do ya love me?
Ah, Julie, Julie, Julie, do ya care?
Julie, Julie, are ya thinkin' of me?
Julie, Julie, will ya still be there?*



and to think when that FIRST came out, I used to :sigh:  now it just makes me want to


----------



## Railroad

*For APS and Pete*

*The Motorcycle Song 
words and music by Arlo Guthrie*

CHORUS:
I don't want a pickle
Just want to ride on my motorsickle
And I don't want a tickle
'Cause I'd rather ride on my motorsickle
And I don't want to die
I just want to ride on my motorcy...cle

It was late last night the other day
I thought I'd go up and see Ray
So l went up and I saw Ray
There was only one thing Ray could say, was:

CHORUS

Just last week I was on my bike
I run into a friend named Mike
Run into my friend named Mike
Mike no longer has a bike.  He cries:

CHORUS

©1967-1969 Appleseed Music Inc. (ASCAP)


----------



## cattitude

*You Know Who You Are*

*

[font=verdana, times new roman][size=+0]Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take
I'll be watching you

Every single day
Every word you say
Every game you play
Every night you stay
I'll be watching you

O can't you see
You belong to me
How my poor heart aches with every step you take

Every move you make
Every vow you break
Every smile you fake
Every claim you stake
I'll be watching you

Since you've gone I been lost without a trace
I dream at night I can only see your face
I look around but it's you I can't replace
I keep crying baby please

Every move you make
Every vow you break
Every smile you fake
Every claim you stake
I'll be watching you[/size][/font]</pre>*


----------



## kwillia




----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [font=verdana, times new roman][size=+0]Every breath you take
> Every move you make
> Every bond you break
> Every step you take
> I'll be watching you
> 
> Every single day
> Every word you say
> Every game you play
> Every night you stay
> I'll be watching you
> 
> O can't you see
> You belong to me
> How my poor heart aches with every step you take
> 
> Every move you make
> Every vow you break
> Every smile you fake
> Every claim you stake
> I'll be watching you
> 
> Since you've gone I been lost without a trace
> I dream at night I can only see your face
> I look around but it's you I can't replace
> I keep crying baby please
> 
> Every move you make
> Every vow you break
> Every smile you fake
> Every claim you stake
> I'll be watching you[/size][/font]</pre>*


In high school, I used to call C and play this song and hang up.  And then I'd cry and cry.   Oh, the pain of unrequited love.   But now look at him.  :sucker: It took 15 years, but I reeled him in.


----------



## cattitude

*K_Jo......*

 One of these nights 
 One of these crazy old nights 
 We're gonna find out 
 Pretty mama 
 What turns on your lights 
 The full moon is calling 
 The fever is high 
 And the wicked wind whispers 
 And moans 

 You got your demons 
 You got desires 
 Well, I got a few of my own 

 Oo, someone to be kind to in 
 Between the dark and the light 
 Oo, coming right behind you 
 Swear I'm gonna find you 
 One of these nights 

 One of these dreams 
 One of these lost and lonely dreams 
 We're gonna find one 
 One that really screams 

 I've been searching for the daughter 
 Of the devil himself 
 I've been searching for an angel in white 
 I've been waiting for a woman who's a little 
 Of both 
 And I can feel her but she's nowhere 
 In sight 

 Oo, loneliness will blind you 
 In between the wrong and the right 
 Oo, coming right behind you 
 Swear I'm gonna find you 
 One of these nights 

 One of these nights 
 In between the dark and the light 
 Coming right behind you 
 Swear I'm gonna find you 
 Get 'ya baby one of these nights 
 One of these nights 
 One of these nights 
 I can feel it 
 I can feel it 
 One of these nights 
 Coming right behind you 
 Swear I'm gonna find you now 
 One of these nights.


----------



## K_Jo

Here I am, baby!!!!


----------



## cattitude

I gotta go to bed....


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

> I gotta go to bed....


Put on something flimsy and have a good night.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> *[font=verdana, times new roman][size=+0]Every breath you take*
> *Every move you make*
> *Every bond you break*
> *Every step you take*
> *I'll be watching you*
> 
> *Every single day*
> *Every word you say*
> *Every game you play*
> *Every night you stay*
> *I'll be watching you*[/size][/font]


  Thanks for the song.


----------



## jazz lady

Cold, late night so long ago
when I was not so strong you know
A pretty man came to me
I never seen eyes so blue
You know, I could not run away it seemed
we'd seen each other in a dream
Seemed like he knew me....he looked right through me....yeah

"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"you don't have to love me yet, let's get high awhile
But try to understand...try to understand
Try, try, try to understand.....I'm a magic man"

Winter nights we sang in tune
Played inside the months of moon
"Never think of never..let this spell last forever"
Well, summer lover passed to fall
tried to realize it all
Mama says she's worried..growing up in a hurry

"Come on home, girl" Mama cried on the phone
"Too soon to lose my baby yet, my girl should be at home"
But try to understand....try to understand
Try, try, try to understand..he's a magic man, Mama...ah...he's a magic man

"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"I cast my spell of love on you, a woman from a child"
But try to understand...try to understand..
Oh...oh....try, try, try to understand....
He's a magic man....oh....he's got the magic hands

(solos) OoooOooo's over top

"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"You don't have to love me yet, let's get high awhile"
But try to understand....try to understand
Try, try, try to understand...he's a magic man.....yeah...oh......


----------



## jazz lady

*Styx just performing live on the Today show...*

Sitting on this barstool talking like a damn fool
Got the twelve o’clock news blues
And I’ve given up hope on the afternoon soaps
And a bottle of cold brew
Is it any wonder I’m not crazy? is it any wonder I’m sane at all
Well I’m so tired of losing- I got nothing to do and all day to do it
I go out cruisin’ but I’ve no place to go and all night to get there
Is it any wonder I’m not a criminal? 
Is it any wonder I’m not in jail? 
Is it any wonder I’ve got

Too much time on my hands, it’s ticking away with my sanity
I’ve got too much time on my hands, it’s hard to believe such a calamity
I’ve got too much time on my hands and it’s ticking away from me
Too much time on my hands, too much time on my hands
Too much time on my hands

Well, I’m a jet fuel genius - I can solve the world’s problems
Without even trying
I have dozens of friends and the fun never ends
That is, as long as I’m buying
Is it any wonder I’m not the president
(he’s not the president)
Is it any wonder I’m null and void? 
Is it any wonder I’ve got

Too much time on my hands, it’s ticking away at my sanity
I’ve got too much time on my hands, it’s hard to believe such a calamity
I’ve got too much time on my hands and it’s ticking away from me
Too much time on my hands, too much time on my hands
Too much time on my hands


----------



## jazz lady

*another they just performed...old beatles...*

I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.
See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly.
I’m crying.

Sitting on a cornflake, waiting for the van to come.
Corporation tee-shirt, stupid bloody tuesday.
Man, you been a naughty boy, you let your face grow long.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g’joob.

Mister city policeman sitting
Pretty little policemen in a row.
See how they fly like lucy in the sky, see how they run.
I’m crying, I’m crying.
I’m crying, I’m crying.

Yellow matter custard, dripping from a dead dog’s eye.
Crabalocker fishwife, pornographic priestess,
Boy, you been a naughty girl you let your knickers down.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g’joob.

Sitting in an english garden waiting for the sun.
If the sun don’t come, you get a tan
From standing in the english rain.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g’joob g’goo goo g’joob.

Expert textpert choking smokers,
Don’t you thing the joker laughs at you? 
See how they smile like pigs in a sty,
See how they snied.
I’m crying.

Semolina pilchard, climbing up the eiffel tower.
Elementary penguin singing hari krishna.
Man, you should have seen them kicking edgar allan poe.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g’joob g’goo goo g’joob.
Goo goo g’joob g’goo goo g’joob g’goo.


----------



## cattitude

I saw that...and initially was wondering who those OLD guys were.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I saw that...and initially was wondering who those OLD guys were.


I know.    But they still sounded GREAT!


----------



## Kyle

Early in the ev'nin' 
Just about suppertime 
Over by the courthouse 
They're startin' to unwind 
Four kids on the corner 
Tryin' to bring you up 
Willie picks a tune out 
And he blows it on the harp 

Down on the corner 
Out in the street 
Willie and the Poor Boys are playin' 
Bring a nickel, tap your feet 

Rooster hits the washboard 
And people just gotta smile 
Blinky thumps the gut bass 
And solos for a while 
Poor boy twangs the rhythm out 
On his kalamazoo 
Willie goes into a dance 
And doubles on kazoo 

Down on the corner 
Out in the street 
Willie and the Poor Boys are playin' 
Bring a nickel, tap your feet 

You don't need a penny 
Just to hang around 
But if you've got a nickel 
Won't you lay your money down? 
Over on the corner 
There's a happy noise 
People come from all around 
To watch the magic boys Down on the corner 
Out in the street 
Willie and the Poor Boys are playin' 
Bring a nickel, tap your feet


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> Early in the ev'nin'
> Just about suppertime
> Over by the courthouse
> They're startin' to unwind
> Four kids on the corner
> Tryin' to bring you up
> Willie picks a tune out
> And he blows it on the harp
> 
> Down on the corner
> Out in the street
> Willie and the Poor Boys are playin'
> Bring a nickel, tap your feet
> 
> Rooster hits the wa*r*shboard
> And people just gotta smile
> Blinky thumps the gut bass
> And solos for a while
> Poor boy twangs the rhythm out
> On his kalamazoo
> Willie goes into a dance
> And doubles on kazoo
> 
> Down on the corner
> Out in the street
> Willie and the Poor Boys are playin'
> Bring a nickel, tap your feet
> 
> You don't need a penny
> Just to hang around
> But if you've got a nickel
> Won't you lay your money down?
> Over on the corner
> There's a happy noise
> People come from all around
> To watch the magic boys Down on the corner
> Out in the street
> Willie and the Poor Boys are playin'
> Bring a nickel, tap your feet



:fixed:


----------



## otter

Turn it up for Baker Street


----------



## otter

Freeper Jukebox is up...Good stuff


----------



## vraiblonde

I know a weenie man
He owns a weenie stand
He sells most anything from hotdogs on down

Someday I'll join his life
I'll be his weenie wife
Hot dog!  I love that weenie man!


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh they built the ship Titanic to sail the ocean blue
And they thought they had a ship that the water would never go through
But the good Lod raised his hand and said, "That ship will never land."
It was sad when the great ship went down.

Oh it was sad
So sad
It was sad when the great ship went down to the bottom of the sea
(Husbands and wives
Little children lost their lives)
It was sad when the great ship went down, down, down.

They were off the coast of Iceland, a mile away from shore
When the rich refused to associate with the poor
So they put them down below where they'd be the first to go
It was sad when the great ship went down.

Oh it was sad
So sad
It was sad when the great ship went down to the bottom of the sea
(Uncles and aunts
Little children lost their pants)
It was sad when the great ship went down, down, down.

Oh the moral of this story, as you can plainly see
Is to wear your life preserver when you go out to sea
The Titanic didn't make it and never more will be
It was sad when the great ship went down. 

Oh it was sad
So sad
It was sad when the great ship went down to the bottom of the sea
(Uncles and aunts
Little children lost their pants)
It was sad when the great ship went down, down, down.

Kerplunk, it sunk.  The end.  (gurgle gurgle)


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Kerplunk, it sunk.  The end.  (gurgle gurgle)


Now that there is good lyrics.


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm a little pile of tin
Nobody knows what shape I'm in
Got four wheels and a running board
I'm a four-door, I'm a Ford
Honk honk rattle rattle rattle crash beep beep
Honk honk rattle rattle rattle crash beep beep
Honk honk rattle rattle rattle crash beep beep


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> Now that there is good lyrics.


Hey, I didn't write it, I'm just singing it. :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't want no more of Y camp life
Hey, Mom, I wanna go home.

The counselors they have there, they say are mighty fine
They act like Adolph Hitler and look like Frankenstein

CHORUS: Oh, I don't want no more of Y camp life
             Gee, Mom I wanna go home!

The boys that they have there, they say are mighty fine
They're either under seven or over ninety-nine

CHORUS

The donuts that they have there, they say are mighty fine
One rolled off a table and killed a friend of mine 

CHORUS

The t-shirts that they have there, they say are mighty fine
Me and my buddy can both fit into mine.

CHORUS

The swimming pools they have there, they say are mighty fine
They're full of alligator and smell like turpentine

Oh, I don't want no more of Y camp life
Hey, Mom I wanna go, but they won't let me go
Gee, Mom I wanna go home!


----------



## Kizzy

I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment all my life, oh Lord
Can you feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord, oh Lord

Well if you told me you were drowning, I would not lend a hand
I've seen your face before my friend, but I don't know if you
know who I am
And I was there and I saw what you did, I saw it with my own two
eyes
So you can wipe off that grin, I know where you've been
It's all been a pack of lies

And I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment all my life, oh Lord
I can feel it in the air tonight, oh Lord, oh Lord
And I've been waiting for this moment all my life, oh Lord, oh
Lord

Well I remember, I remember, don't worry, how could I ever
forget
It's the first time and the last time we ever met
But I know the reason why you keep your silence up, no you don't
fool me
Because the hurt doesn't show, but the pain still grows
Some stranger to you and me

I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment for all my life, oh Lord
I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment all my life, oh Lord, oh Lord
I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh Lord
And I've been waiting for this moment all my life, oh Lord, oh
Lord
I can feel it coming in the air, I can feel it coming in the air
I've been waiting for this moment all my life, my life

I can feel it coming in the air, I can feel it coming in the air
I've been waiting for this moment all my li-i-i-i-i-ife
I've been waiting for this moment all my life, my lif


----------



## jazz lady

*listening to some queen tonight...*

Oooh oooh take it take it all away
Oooh ooh take my breath away
Oooh ooh yoooo take my breath away

Look into my eyes and you’ll see I’m the only one
You’ve captured my love stolen my heart
Changed my life
Every time you make a move you destroy my mind
And the way you touch
I lose control and shiver deep inside
You take my breath away

You can reduce me to tears with a single sigh
Ev’ry breath that you take
Any sound that you make is a whisper in my ear
I could give up all my life for just one kiss
I would surely die if you dismiss me from your love
You take my breath away

So please don’t go
Don’t leave me here all by myself
I get ever so lonely from time to time
I will find you anywhere you go
I’ll be right behind you
Right until the ends of the earth
I’ll get no sleep until I find you
To tell you that you just take my breath away

I will find you anywhere you go
Right until the ends of the earth
I’ll get no sleep until I find you
To tell you when I’ve found you
I love you

Take my breath take my breath ... away


----------



## jazz lady

*another old queen song...*

When the outside temperature rises
And the meaning is oh so clear
One thousand and one yellow daffodils
Begin to dance in front of you - oh dear
Are they trying to tell you something
You’re missing that one final screw
You’re simply not in the pink my dear
To be honest you haven’t got a clue

I’m going slightly mad
I’m going slightly mad
It finally happened - happened
It finally happened - ooh oh
It finally happened
I’m slightly mad
Oh dear

I’m one card short of a full deck
I’m not quite the shilling
One wave short of a shipwreck
I’m not my usual top billing
I’m coming down with a fever
I’m really out to sea
This kettle is boiling over
I think I’m a banana tree
Oh dear

I’m going slightly mad
I’m going slightly mad
It finally happened - happened
It finally happened - uh huh
It finally happened
I’m slightly mad
Oh dear

Ooh ooh ah ah
Ooh ooh ah ah
I’m knitting with only one needle
Unravelling fast it’s true
I’m driving only three wheels these days
But my dear how about you

I’m going slightly mad
I’m going slightly mad
It finally happened
It finally happened - oh yes
It finally happened
I’m slightly mad
Just very slightly mad

And there you have it


----------



## jazz lady

*another beautiful queen tune...*

While the sun hangs in the sky and the desert has sand
While the waves crash in the sea and meet the land
While there’s a wind and the stars and the rainbow
Till the mountains crumble into the plain
Oh yes we’ll keep on tryin’
Tread that fine line
Oh we’ll keep on tryin’ yeah
Just passing our time
While we live according to race, colour or creed
While we rule by blind madness and pure greed
Our lives dictated by tradition, superstition, false religion
Through the eons, and on and on
Oh yes we’ll keep on tryin’
We’ll tread that fine line
Oh we’ll keep on tryin’
Till the end of time
Till the end of time

Through the sorrow all through our splendour
Don’t take offence at my innuendo

You can be anything you want to be
Just turn yourself into anything you think that you could ever be
Be free with your tempo, be free be free
Surrender your ego - be free, be free to yourself

Oooh, ooh -
If there’s a God or any kind of justice under the sky
If there’s a point, if there’s a reason to live or die
If there’s an answer to the questions we feel bound to ask
Show yourself - destroy our fears - release your mask
Oh yes we’ll keep on trying
Hey tread that fine line
Yeah we’ll keep on smiling yeah
And whatever will be - will be
We’ll just keep on trying
We’ll just keep on trying
Till the end of time
Till the end of time
Till the end of time


----------



## jazz lady

*bryan adams...mmmm...*

To really love a woman
To understand her - you gotta know her deep inside
Hear every thought - see every dream
N’ give her wings - when she wants to fly
Then when you find yourself lyin’ helpless in her arms
Ya know ya really love a woman

When you love a woman you tell her
That she’s really wanted
When you love a woman you tell her that she’s the one
Cuz she needs somebody to tell her
That it’s gonna last forever
So tell me have you ever really
- really really ever loved a woman? 

To really love a woman
Let her hold you -
Til ya know how she needs to be touched
You’ve gotta breathe her - really taste her
Til you can feel her in your blood
N’ when you can see your unborn children in her eyes
Ya know ya really love a woman

When you love a woman
You tell her that she’s really wanted
When you love a woman you tell her that she’s the one
Cuz she needs somebody to tell her
That you’ll always be together
So tell me have you ever really -
Really really ever loved a woman? 

You got to give her some faith - hold her tight
A little tenderness - gotta treat her right
She will be there for you, takin’ good care of you
Ya really gotta love your woman...

Then when you find yourself lyin’ helpless in her arms
Ya know ya really love a woman
When you love a woman you tell her
That she’s really wanted
When you love a woman you tell her that she’s the one
Cuz she needs somebody to tell her
That it’s gonna last forever
So tell me have you ever really
- really really ever loved a woman? 

Just tell me have you ever really,
Really, really, ever loved a woman? 
Just tell me have you ever really,
Really, really, ever loved a woman?


----------



## jazz lady

*the hollies...*

If I could make a wish
I think I’d pass
Can’t think of anything I need
No cigarettes, no sleep, no light, no sound
Nothing to eat, no books to read

Making love with you
Has left me peaceful, warm, and tired
What more could I ask
There’s nothing left to be desired
Peace came upon me and it leaves me weak
So sleep, silent angel, go to sleep

Sometimes, all I need is the air that I breathe
And to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe
Yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe

Peace came upon me and it leaves me weak
So sleep, silent angel, go to sleep

Sometimes, all I need is the air that I breathe
And to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe
Yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe

Sometimes, all I need is the air that I breathe
And to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe
Yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe
And to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe
Yes to love you


----------



## tomchamp

*Bj!*

She can kill with a smile
She can wound with her eyes
And she can ruin your faith with her casual lies
And she only reveals what she wants you to see
She hides like a child
But she's always a woman to me

She can lead you to love
She can take you or leave you
She can ask for the truth
But she'll never believe you
And she'll take what you give her as long as it's free
Yes, she steals like a thief
But she's always a woman to me

Oh...she takes care of herself
She can wait if she wants
She's ahead of her time
Oh...and she never gives out
And she never gives in
She just changes her mind

And she will promise you more
Than the Garden of Eden
Then she'll carelessly cut you
And laugh while you're bleedin'
But she'll bring out the best
And the worst you can be
Blame it all on yourself
'Cause she's always a woman to me
Mmm...

Oh...she takes care of herself
She can wait if she wants
She's ahead of her time
Oh...and she never gives out
And she never gives in
She just changes her mind

She is frequently kind
And she's suddenly cruel
And she can do as she pleases
She's nobody's fool
And she can't be convicted
She's earned her degree
And the most she will do
Is throw shadows at you
But she's always a woman to me
Mmm...


----------



## jazz lady

*One for Bad Girl...*

When the wind is howling through your window pane
It’s not the only pain of the night
Your burning up in your bed, you gotta fever of love
And there’s not an antibody insight
Hey jenny, jenny why are you crying
There’s a beauty of a moon in the sky
But I guess when you’ve been leading such a sheltered life
You never lift your head and look so high

You don’t have a lot
But it’s all that you’ve got
And you can turn it into more than it seems
Just give it a shot
Fantisize every movement
And imagine every inch of your dreams

And no one said it had to be real
But it’s gotta be something you can reach out and feel now
It ain’t right
It ain’t fair
Castles fall in the sand
And we fade in the air
And the good girls go to heaven, but the bad girls go everywhere
Ooh now good girls go to heaven, but the bad girls go everywhere
Sombody told me so
Somebody told me now I know
Every night in my prayers
I’ll be praying
That the good girls go to heaven, but the bad girls go everywhere

When the sweat is sizzling
On you skin in the dark
And your desperate now for somewhere to turn

Every muscle’s in rebellion
Every nerve is on edge
And every limb is being erotically burned

Hey johnny, johnny why are you shaking? 
When a boy should do whatever he can
You’ve been nothing but an angel
Every day of your life and now you wonder what it’s like to be bad

You don’t have a lot
But it’s all that you’ve got
And you can turn it into more than it seems
Just give it a shot
Fantisize every movement
And imagine every inch of your dreams

And no one said it had to be real
But it’s gotta be something you’ve been wanting to feel now
It ain’t right
It ain’t fair
Castles fall in the sand
And we fade in the air
And the good boys go to heaven, but the bad boys go everywhere
Good boys go to heaven, but the bad boys go everywhere
Sombody told me so
Somebody told me now I know
Every night in my prayers
I’ll be praying
That the good boys go to heaven, but the bad boys go everywhere

Every time I try and dream you
I can’t beleive how hard it’s been to
Conjure up your face and trace your body in the air
All the seconds go on forever
But the thirds and the forth ones are even better
And every time I do it just a little bit longer
Every time I dream, it’s just a little bit stronger than
Real life

And no one said it had to be real
But it’s gotta be something you can reach out and feel now
It ain’t right
It ain’t fair
Castles fall in the sand
And we fade in the air
And the good girls go to heaven, but the bad girls go everywhere
Ooh now good girls go to heaven, but the bad girls go everywhere
Sombody told me so
Somebody told me now I know
Every night in my prayers
I’ll be praying
That the good girls go to heaven, but the bad girls go everywhere


----------



## tomchamp

*One More From The Boss!*

She'll let you in her house
If you come knockin' late at night
She'll let you in her mouth
If the words you say are right
If you pay the price
She'll let you deep inside
But there's a secret garden she hides

She'll let you in her car
To go drivin' round
She'll let you into the parts of herself
That'll bring you down
She'll let you in her heart
If you got a hammer and a vise
But into her secret garden, don't think twice

You've gone a million miles
How far'd you get
To that place where you can't remember
And you can't forget

She'll lead you down a path
There'll be tenderness in the air
She'll let you come just far enough
So you know she's really there
She'll look at you and smile
And her eyes will say
She's got a secret garden
Where everything you want
Where everything you need
Will always stay
A million miles away

Good Night jazz


----------



## vraiblonde

You took my kisses and all my love 
You taught me how to care 
Am I to be just remnant of a one side love affair ?

All you took 
I gladly gave 
There is nothing left for me to save 

All of me 
Why not take all of me? 
Can't you see 
I'm no good without you ?
Take my lips 
I want to lose them 
Take my arms 
I'll never use them 
Your goodbye left me with eyes that cry 
How can I go on, dear, without you? 
You took the part that once was my heart 
So why not take all of me?


----------



## vraiblonde

When the only sound in the empty street,
Is the heavy tread of the heavy feet
That belong to a lonesome cop
I open shop.

When the moon so long has been gazing down
On the wayward ways of this wayward town.
That her smile becomes a smirk,
I go to work.

Love for sale,
Appetizing young love for sale.
Love that's fresh and still unspoiled,
Love that's only slightly soiled,
Love for sale.

Who will buy?
Who would like to sample my supply?
Who's prepared to pay the price,
For a trip to paradise?
Love for sale

Let the poets pipe of love
in their childish way,
I know every type of love
Better far than they.

If you want the thrill of love,
I've been through the mill of love;
Old love, new love
Every love but true love

Love for sale.
Appetizing young love for sale.
If you want to buy my wares.
Follow me and climb the stairs
Love for sale.
Love for sale.

Let the poets pipe of love
in their childish way,
I know every type of love
Better far than they.

If you want the thrill of love,
I've been through the mill of love;
Old love, new love
Every love but true love

Love for sale.
Appetizing young love for sale.
If you want to buy my wares.
Follow me and climb the stairs
Love for sale.
Love for sale.
Love for sale.


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Good Night jazz


Good night and thanks for the pretty songs.   

I took a nap and had caffeine, so now I'm wired without an outlet.


----------



## vraiblonde

*And a little Patsy*

Down in Dallas, near the Palace,
I met a boy who was so cute.
I loved his huggin, I loved his kissin,
As we sat in his little red coupe.

He said, "Tell me, confidentially,
How much do you love me?"
Well, I thought awhile and then I smiled,
And this is what I told him, dontcha see:

"I love you honey, I love your money,
I love your automobile.
I love you baby, I don't mean maybe,
You're the sweetest thing on wheels.
I love your kisses, I wouldn't miss it,
No matter how I feel,
I love you honey, I love your money,
Most of all I love your automobile."


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Most of all I love your automobile


    Now who does that remind me of?


----------



## vraiblonde

Three o'clock in the mornin'
And it looks like it's gonna be another sleepless night
I've been listenin' to your dreams and gettin' very low
Wonderin' what I can do

Maybe I'm bein' foolish
'Cause I haven't heard you mention anybody's name at all
How I wish I could be sure it's me that turns you on
Each time you close your eyes...
I've heard it said that dreamers never lie

You've been talkin' in your sleep
Sleepin' in your dreams
With some sweet lover
Holdin' on so tight
Lovin' her the way
You used to love me
Talkin' in your sleep
With lovin' on your mind


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Now who does that remind me of?


I couldn't imagine!


----------



## jazz lady

*connie francis...*

Where the boys are, someone waits for me
A smilin' face, a warm embrace, two arms to hold me tenderly
Where the boys are, my true love will be
He's walkin' down some street in town and I know he's lookin' there for me 

In the crowd of a million people I'll find my valentine
And then I'll climb to the highest steeple and tell the world he's mine

Till he holds me I wait impatiently
Where the boys are, where the boys are
Where the boys are, someone waits for me

Till he holds me I wait impatiently
Where the boys are, where the boys are
Where the boys are, someone waits for me


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You've been talkin' in your sleep
> Sleepin' in your dreams
> With some sweet lover


I love Crystal Gayle.  My favorite of hers:

Don't know when I've been so blue,
Don't know what's come over you,
You've found someone new,
And don't it make my brown eyes blue.

I'll be fine when you're gone,
I'll just cry all night long,
Say it isn't true,
And don't it make my brown eyes blue.

Tell me no secrets,
Tell me some lies
Give me no reasons,
Give me alibis.

Tell me you love me
And don't let me cry
Say anything but don't say goodbye.
I didn't mean to treat you bad,
Didn't know just what I had,
But honey now I do.

And don't it make my brown eyes,
Don't it make my brown eyes,
Don't it make my brown eyes blue.
Don't it make my brown eyes blue.


----------



## vraiblonde

Railroad said:
			
		

> *The Motorcycle Song *
> *words and music by Arlo Guthrie*


More Arlo:

Groundhogs are a friend of mine
Groundhogs are a friend of mine
I like groundhogs most the time
Groundhogs

We are friendly when we meet
We are friendly when we meet
Just run 'em down in the middle of the street
Groundhogs

Here comes Terry with a snicker and a grin
Here comes Terry with a snicker and a grin
Groundhog grease all over his chin
Groundhogs

If he keeps eatin' he might explode
If he keeps eatin' he might explode
Eatin' them groundhogs off the road
Groundhogs

Groundhogs are a friend of mine
Groundhogs are a friend of mine
I like groundhogs most the time
Groundhogs


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love Crystal Gayle. My favorite of hers:


I love her, too - her voice is just so gorgeous.


----------



## vraiblonde

*And one for MegAnn, wherever she may be...*

I like beer
It makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer
It helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow
(makes him feel mellow)

Whiskey’s too rough
Champagne costs too much
Vodka puts my mouth in gear
This little refrain should help me explain
As a matter of fact I like beer
(he likes beer)

My wife often frowns when we’re out on the town
And I’m wearing a suit and a tie
She’s sipping vermouth and she thinks I’m uncouth
When I yell as the waiter goes by...

I like beer
It makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer
It helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow
(makes him feel mellow)

Last night I dreamed that I passed from the scene
And I went to a place so sublime
The water was clear and tasted like beer
Then they turned it all into wine (awww )

I like beer
It makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer
It helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow
(makes him feel mellow)

Whiskey’s too rough
Champagne costs too much
Vodka puts my mouth in gear
This little refrain should help me explain
As a matter of fact I like beer
(he likes beer)


----------



## jazz lady

*diane schurr doe a beautiful version of this one...*

The very thought of you and I forget to do
The little ordinary things that everyone ought to do
I’m living in a kind of daydream
I’m happy as a king
And foolish though it may seem
To me that’s everything

The mere idea of you, the longing here for you
You’ll never know how slow the moments go till I’m near to you
I see your face in every flower
Your eyes in stars above
It’s just the thought of you
The very thought of you, my love

<instrumental interlude>

The mere idea of you, the longing here for you
You’ll never know how slow the moments go till I’m near to you
I see your face in every flower
Your eyes in stars above
It’s just the thought of you
The very thought of you, my love


----------



## jazz lady

*beautiful duet from Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack...*

The television is playing an infomercial for Time-Life Soul with LOTS of good songs...


Tonight, I celebrate my love for you
It seems the natural thing to do
Tonight, no one's gonna find us
We'll leave the world behind us
When I make love to you
Tonight, I celebrate my love for you
And hope that deep inside you feel it too
Tonight, our spirits will be climbing
To a sky lit up with diamonds
When I make love to you
Tonight

Tonight, I celebrate my love for you (ooh-ooh)
And that midnight sun
Is gonna come shining through (ooh-ooh)
Tonight, there'll be no distance between us
What I want most to do
Is to get close to you
Tonight

Tonight, I celebrate my love for you
And soon this old world will seem brand new
Tonight, we will both discover
How friends turn into lovers
When I make love to you

Tonight, I celebrate my love for you (ooh-ooh)
And that midnight sun
Is gonna come shining through (ooh-ooh)
Tonight, there'll be no distance between us
What I want most to do
Is to get close to you

Tonight, I celebrate my love for you
Tonight


----------



## morganj614

*Meatloaf, and a long song*


And I would do anything for love, I'd run right into hell and back
I would do anything for love, I'll never lie to you and that's a fact
But I'll never forget the way you feel right now, oh no, no way
And I would do anything for love, but I won't do that, I won't do that
Anything for love, oh I would do anything for love
I would do anything for love, but I won't do that, oh I won't do that

Some days it don't come easy, and some days it don't come hard
Some days it don't come at all, and these are the days that never end
Some nights you're breathing fire, and some nights you're carved in ice
Some nights you're like nothing I've ever seen before or will again

Maybe I'm crazy, but it's crazy and it's true
I know you can save me, no one else can save me now but you

As long as the planets are turning, as long as the stars are burning
As long as your dreams are coming true, you better believe it

That I would do anything for love, and I'll be there til the final act
I would do anything for love, and I'll take a vow and seal a pact

But I'll never forgive myself if we don't go all the way tonight
And I would do anything for love, oh I would do anything for love
Oh I would do anything for love, but I won't do that, no I won't do that

I would do anything for love, anything you've been dreaming of
But I just won't do that
(repeats 3x)

(Solo)

Some days I pray for silence, and somedays I pray for soul
Some days I just pray to the God of Sex and Drums and Rock 'N Roll
Some nights I lose the feeling, and some nights I lose control
Some nights I just lose it all when I watch you dance and the thunder rolls

Maybe I'm lonely and that's all I'm qualified to be
There's just one and only, the one and only promise I can keep

As long as the wheels are turning, as long as the fires are burning
As long as your prayers are coming true, you better believe it

That I would do anything for love, and you know it's true and that's a fact
I would do anything for love, and there'll never be no turning back

But I'll never do it better than I do it with you, so long, so long
And I would do anything for love, oh I would do anything for love
I would do anything for love, but I won't do that, no no no I won't do that

I would do anything for love, anything you've been dreaming of
But I just won't do that
(repeats 7x)

But I'll never stop dreaming of you every night of my life, no way

And I would do anything for love, oh I would do anything for love
I would do anything for love, but I won't do that, no I won't do that

[Girl:] Will you raise me up, will you help me down?
Will you get me right out of this Godforsaken town?
Will you make it all a little less cold?

[Boy:] I can do that! I can do that!

[Girl:] Will you hold me sacred? Will you hold me tight?
Can you colorize my life, I'm so sick of black and white?
Can you make it all a little less old?

[Boy:] I can do that! Oh oh, now I can do that!

[Girl:] Will you make me some magic, with your own two hands?
Can you build an emerald city with these grains of sand?
Can you give me something I can take home?

[Boy:] I can do that! Oh oh now, I can do that!

[Girl:] Will you cater to every fantasy I got?
Will ya hose me down with holy water, if I get too hot?
Will you take me places I've never known?

[Boy:] I can do that! Oh oh now, I can do that!

[Girl:] After a while you'll forget everything
It was a brief interlude and a midsummer night's fling
And you'll see that it's time to move on

[Boy:] I won't do that! No I won't do that!

[Girl:] I know the territory, I've been around
It'll all turn to dust and we'll all fall down
And sooner or later, you'll be screwing around

[Boy:] I won't do that! No I won't do that!

Anything for love, oh I would do anything for love
I would do anything for love, but I won't do that, no I won't do that


----------



## morganj614

*More Meatloaf*

You can't run away forever
But there's nothing wrong with getting a good head start
You want to shut out the night, you want to shut down the sun
You want to shut away the pieces of a broken heart

Think of how we'd lay down together
We'd be listening to the radio so loud and so strong
Every golden nugget coming like a gift of the gods
Someone must have blessed us when he gave us those songs

[1]:
I treasure your love, I never want to lose it
You've been through the fires of hell
And I know you've got the ashes to prove it
I treasure your love, I want to show you how to use it
You've been through a lot of pain in the dirt
And I know you've got the scars to prove it

Remember everything that I told you, and I'm telling you again that it's
true
When you're alone and afraid, and you're completely amazed
To find there's nothing anybody can do
Keep on believing, and you'll discover baby

Chorus:
There's always something magic, there's always something new
And when you really really need it the most
That's when rock and roll dreams come through
The beat is yours forever, the beat is always true
And when you really really need it the most
That's when rock and roll dreams come through for you

(Solo)

Once upon a time was a backbeat, once upon a time all the chords cameto
life
And the angels had guitars even before they had wings
If you hold onto a chorus you can get through the night

[1]

Remember everything that I told you, and I'm telling you again that it's
true
You're never alone cause you can put on the phones
And let the drummer tell your heart what to do
Keep on believing, and you'll discover baby

chorus

The beat is yours forever - that's when rock and roll dreams come through


----------



## morganj614

Once upon a time you dressed so fine
You threw the bums a dime in your prime, didn't you?
People'd call, say, "Beware doll, you're bound to fall"
You thought they were all kiddin' you
You used to laugh about
Everybody that was hangin' out
Now you don't talk so loud
Now you don't seem so proud
About having to be scrounging for your next meal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be without a home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
But you know you only used to get juiced in it
And nobody has ever taught you how to live on the street
And now you find out you're gonna have to get used to it
You said you'd never compromise
With the mystery tramp, but now you realize
He's not selling any alibis
As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
And ask him do you want to make a deal?

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the clowns
When they all come down and did tricks for you
You never understood that it ain't no good
You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you
You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulder a Siamese cat
Ain't it hard when you discover that
He really wasn't where it's at
After he took from you everything he could steal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
They're drinkin', thinkin' that they got it made
Exchanging all kinds of precious gifts and things
But you'd better lift your diamond ring, you'd better pawn it babe
You used to be so amused
At Napoleon in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now, he calls you, you can't refuse
When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose
You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?


----------



## morganj614

*More Dylan*

Seems like only yesterday
I left my mind behind
Down in the Gypsy Cafe
With a friend of a friend of mine
She sat with a baby heavy on her knee
Yet spoke of life most free from slavery
With eyes that showed no trace of misery
A phrase in connection first with she I heard
That love is just a four-letter word

Outside a rambling store-front window
Cats meowed to the break of day
Me, I kept my mouth shut, too
To you I had no words to say
My experience was limited and underfed
You were talking while I hid
To the one who was the father of your kid
You probably didn't think I did, but I heard
You say that love is just a four-letter word

I said goodbye unnoticed
Pushed towards things in my own games
Drifting in and out of lifetimes
Unmentionable by name
Searching for my double, looking for
Complete evaporation to the core
Though I tried and failed at finding any door
I must have thought that there was nothing more
Absurd than that love is just a four-letter word

Though I never knew just what you meant
When you were speaking to your man
I can only think in terms of me
And now I understand
After waking enough times to think I see
The Holy Kiss that's supposed to last eternity
Blow up in smoke, its destiny
Falls on strangers, travels free
Yes, I know now, traps are only set by me
And I do not really need to be
Assured that love is just a four-letter word


----------



## jazz lady

*I've got the blues today...*

Muddy Waters

Oh, you know it breaks my heart to remember,
People, how headaches just begin.
Yeah, you know it breaks my heart to remember,
A-how headaches just begin.
Well, you know I was even lonely for someone to love,
(Then you know she commited herself.?)

You know some was born to live reckless,
You know some were born to live true,
You know some was born to live reckless,
You know some were born to live true,
Well, you know some people was born to live a happy life,
Even if they are sad and blue.

Well, you know darlin I don't mind,
Just anything to be with you.
Well, you know darlin I don't mind,
I don't mind anything just to be with you.
Well, you know we're still havin a good time,
Even if I'm sad and blue.


----------



## jazz lady

*mo' blues...john lee hooker...*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 border=0><TBODY><TR><!-- Row 1 --><TD>I cover the waterfront
Watchin' the ship go by
I could see everybody's baby
But I couldn't see mine
I could see the ships pullin' in
To the harbor
I could see the people
Meeting their loved one
Shakin' hand
I sat there
So all alone
Coverin' the waterfront
And after a while
All the people
Left the harbor
And headed for their destination
All the ships
Left the harbor
And headed for their next destination
I sat there
Coverin' the waterfront
And after a while
I looked down the ocean
As far as I could see - in the fog
I saw a ship
It headed this way
Comin' out the foam
It must be my baby
Comin' down
And after a while
The ship pulled into the harbor
Rollin' slow
So triple 
And my baby
Stepped off board
I was still
Coverin' the waterfront
Said Johnny,
Our ship had trouble - with the fog
And that's why we're so late
So late
Comin' home
Comin' down</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--google_ad_client = "pub-3112731886971134";google_ad_width = 468;google_ad_height = 60;google_ad_format = "468x60_as";google_ad_channel ="1870488050";google_color_border = "DEB55A";google_color_bg = "DEB55A";google_color_link = "000000";google_color_url = "000000";google_color_text = "000000";//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*mo' better blues...buddy guy...*

The first time I met the blues,
People, you know I was walkin, I was walkin down through the woods.
Yes, the first time, the first time I met you, blues,
Blues you know I was walkin, I was walkin down through the woods.
* Yes, I've watched my house burnin blue,
Blues, you know you done me, you done me all the harm that you could.

The blues got after me,
People, you know they ran me from tree to tree.
Yes, the blues got after me,
Blues, you know you ran me, ran me from tree to tree.
Yes, you shoulda heard me beg ya, blues,
Ah, blues, don't murder me.

Yes, good mornin, blues,
Blues, I wonder, I wonder what you're doin here so soon?
Yes, good mornin, good mornin, good mornin, mister blues,
Blues, I wonder, I keep wonderin what you're doin here so soon?
Yes, you know you'll be with me every mornin, blues,
Every night and every noon.
Oh, yeah.


----------



## tomchamp

*SRV!   Cold Shot!*

Once was a sweet thang baby....held out her lovin’ in our hands
Now I reach to kiss your lips....the touch don’t mean a thing
And that’s a cold shot baby....yeah that’s a drag
A cold shot baby....i let our love go bad

Remember the way that you loved me....do anything I said
Now I see you out somewhere....you won’t give me the time of day
And that’s a cold shot darlin’....yeah that’s a drag
And that’s a cold shot baby....we let our love go bad

I really meant I was sorry....for ever causin’ you pain
You showed your appreciation....by walkin’ out anyway
And that’s a cold shot baby....yeah that’s a drag
And that’s a cold shot baby...we let our love go bad

So sad....too bad....so sad
Don’t let our true love run cold baby
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*all blues-ed out...b.b. king...*

I'm not feeling like I usually do
I think it might have something
To do with you
Every time you're near me
My body gets hot
Don't need a doctor
I know what I've got

Caught a touch of your love
It came on overnight
I must have held you too tight
Last night
Caught a touch of your love

Your affection has affected me
I'm feeling kind of dizzy
And weak in the knees
I've been in love before
But never so bad
You're in my system
And it's driving me mad

The fever from your kisses
Tears me apart
It starts from your lips
And goes straight to my heart
No use pretending
'Cause baby, I'm sure
There's no cure
And I've just gotta have more...


----------



## kwillia

*My new favorite song!*

Keb Mo.... Am I Wrong...:guitar:

Am I wrong, fallin' in love with you,
tell me am I wrong, well, fallin' in love with you
While your other man was out there,
cheatin' and lyin', steppin' all over you

Uh, sweet thing
Tell me am I wrong, holdin' on to you so tight,
Tell me, tell me, am I wrong, holdin' on to you so tight
If your other man come to claim you,
he'd better be ready, ready for a long long fight

Well I gotta be strong, well I know you're dependin' on me
You know I gotta be strong, I know you're dependin' on me
To give you all of my attention,
all of my time, and all of the love you need

Oh, tell me, am I wrong tryin' to hold on to you
Tell me am I wrong, tryin' to hold on to you
I just wanna make a home for you baby,
and all of your children too

Tell me am I wrong, fallin' in love with you
Gotta tell me am I wrong, fallin' in love with you
While your other man was out there,
cheatin' and lyin', steppin' all over you
While your other man was out there,
cheatin' and lyin', steppin' all over you


----------



## K_Jo

Me Chinese
Me play joke
Me put pee pee
in your Coke


----------



## Railroad

*Jimi Hendrix*

*Crosstown Traffic*


You jump in front of my car when you, 
you know all the time that 
Ninty miles an hour, girl, is the speed I drive 
You tell me it's alright, you don't mind a little pain 
You say you just want me to take you for a ride 

You're just like crosstown traffic 
So hard to get through to you 
Crosstown traffic 
I don't need to run over you 
Crosstown traffic 
All you do is slow me down 
And I'm tryin' to get on the other side of town 

I'm not the only soul who's accused of hit and run 
Tire tracks all across your back 
I can see you had your fun 
But darlin' can't you see my signals turn from green to red 
And with you I can see a traffic jam straight up ahead 

You're just like crosstown traffic 
So hard to get through to you 
Crosstown traffic 
I don't need to run over you 
Crosstown traffic 
All you do is slow me down 
And I got better things on the other side of town 
Yeah! yeah! 
Crosstown traffic 
Look out 
Look out baby 
Coming through 
Crosstown traffic 
Yeah! look out crosstown traffic yeah look out 
Look out look out baby crosstown traffic 
Yeah, look out 
What's that in the street? 
Crosstown traffic 
Yeah, look out


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Me Chinese
> Me play joke
> Me put pee pee
> in your Coke


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

>


Don't humor her...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't humor her...


Sorry.  That one just slipped out.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sorry.  That one just slipped out.


Funny... that's what K_Jo said C said last night...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't humor her...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Funny... that's what K_Jo said C said last night...


  Neither one of us better have said that since we were 40 miles apart!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Funny... that's what K_Jo said C said last night...


:limpnoodle:


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :limpnoodle:


:sad:  We've tried everything.  Popsicle sticks and duct tape _kinda _ work, but the splinters really take away from the pleasure.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> we were 40 miles apart!


Then K_Jo... I hate to be the one to point this out, but your phone sex skills are lacking...


----------



## chaotic

*Replacements*

1, 2, 3, 4

Try to breathe some life into a letter
Losing hope, never gonna be together
My courage is at it's peak
You know what I mean
How do say you're O.K. to
An answering machine?
How do you say good night to
An answering machine?

Big town's got its losers
Small town's got its vices
A handful of friends
One needs a match, one needs some ice
Call-waiting phone in another time zone
How do you say I miss you to
An answering machine?
How do say good night to
An answering machine?





I get enough of that

Try to free a slave of ignorance
Try and teach a whore about romance

How do you say I miss you to
An answering machine?
How do you say good night to
An answering machine?
How do you say I'm lonely to
An answering machine?
The message is very plain
Oh, I hate your answering machine
I hate your answering machine
I hate your answering machine...

2-1-2
3-1-3
2-1-2
3-1-3
2-1-2
3-1-3


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dude, get her cell number.



She's got voice mail, text messaging, and caller-id :sucks: :  

That song is nothing but a really cool heavy guitar riff (no drums or bass or anything else)  I was listening to tunes while unpacking boxes at the house and heard it again.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Then K_Jo... I hate to be the one to point this out, but your phone sex skills are lacking...


 Between the forums and the crocheting, I get way too distracted.


----------



## jazz lady

TALL COOL ONE

Like a cat running in the heat of the night
Got a fire in my eyes, got a date with delight
Some kinda moaning in the heart of the storm
I'm gonna love you so hard, if you want your loving done
Lighten up baby I'm in love with you

With my one hand loose I am to satisfy
You like my loving machine, I like your bloodshot eyes
Real gone girl jumping back with the beat
I'll be your tall cool one with those crazy feet
Lighten up baby I'm in love with you

I'm so tall and you're so cute, let's play wild like wildcats do
You're gonna rock your tall cool one
I'm gonna say that - you're gonna say - aaah

You stroll, you jump, you're hot and you tease
'Cause I'm your tall cool one, and I'm built to please

M-m-move over mister step on back in the crowd
'Cause she's a whole lotta sister 'bout to drive me wild
Lotta place I've seen, lotta names lotta words
No one compares to my real gone girl
Lighten up baby I'm in love with you

:guitar:


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Between the forums and the crocheting, I get way too distracted.


PM me your phone number... I'll show you how it's done...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> PM me your phone number... I'll show you how it's done...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> PM me your phone number... I'll show you how it's done...


I'll bet it's 1-800-TOASTEROVEN...


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'll bet it's 1-800-TOASTEROVEN...


:giggle:


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'll bet it's 1-800-TOASTEROVEN...



Oh man, some hot toaster lovin'! Can't beat that!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Oh man, some hot toaster lovin'! Can't beat that!


  If you only knew...it's kind of an inside joke about girls recruiting girls for an alternative lifestyle if you know what I mean.


----------



## jazz lady

*old leo sayer...*

Standing here alone with you
Wondering what it is that I'm supposed to do
There you are with the love light in your eyes
The bridges are down and your arms are open wide
Am I in too deep or should I swim to the shore
Is this the real thing? I don't know cause I've never been here before

And I feel a thunder in my heart
That I just can't control
I feel a thunder in my heart
Should I walk away or follow my soul
I feel a thunder in my heart
Where it comes from I just don't know
Oh no

There's a storm raging deep in my soul
There's a howling wind that I just can't control
There's a fire inside me I can't explain
Every time you touch me my love falls like rain
I've only known you for an hour or more
But the time is standing still
Your love has opened up the door

And I feel a thunder in my heart
That takes my breath away
I feel a thunder in my heart
Will I ever be the same
I feel a thunder in my heart
It's tellin' me you're here to stay
Oh no...
Oooh yeh...

There's a thunder in my heart
There's a thunder in my heart
There's a thunder in my heart
There's a thunder in my heart

Take me baby I'm all yours
Do just what you wanna do with my love
Let's not let the night overtake us
Cause what's happening right now may make or break us
Do you feel the way I do?
Open up your heart baby I'm comin' through

I feel a thunder in my heart
Takin' my breath away
I feel a thunder in my heart
Since I met you I've never been the same
I feel a thunder in my heart
And I know you're here to stay


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> If you only knew...it's kind of an inside joke about girls recruiting girls for an alternative lifestyle if you know what I mean.



 I had no idea - I thought it had something to do with nooks and crannies.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I had no idea - I thought it had something to do with nooks and crannies.


Well...in a way, it kind of does.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well...in a way, it kind of does.


eeeeewwwwww...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> eeeeewwwwww...


  I'm just sayin'...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> eeeeewwwwww...



Not that there's anything wrong with breakfast. After all, a good number of people do have bagels and muffins and the like, and they are normal folk, likely to be good at softball, or sitting around crocheting on a Sunday afternoon. 

I guess the only conclusion that can be drawn here is that alternative lifestyles are high-carb. I did'nt think about that before, but then again, I'm an Atkins guy.


----------



## jazz lady

*Okay, on THAT note, back to the music...*

a beautiful little song by elton john...


I saw you dancing out the ocean
Running fast along the sand
A spirit born of earth and water
Fire flying from your hands

In the instant that you love someone
In the second that the hammer hits
Reality runs up your spine
And the pieces finally fit

And all I ever needed was the one
Like freedom fields where wild horses run
When stars collide like you and I
No shadows block the sun
You’re all I’ve ever needed
Baby you’re the one

There are caravans we follow
Drunken nights in dark hotels
When chances breathe between the silence
Where sex and love no longer gel

For each man in his time is cain
Until he walks along the beach
And sees his future in the water
A long lost heart within his reach


----------



## jazz lady

*some buffett..*

For all those who don’t feel as old as they are and never will
I rounded first never thought of the worst
As I studied the shortstop’s position
Crack went my leg like the shell of an egg
Someone call a decent physician
I’m no pete rose, I can’t pretend
Though my mind is quite flexible, these brittle bones don’t bend

I’m growing older but not up
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck
Let those winds of time blow over my head
I’d rather die while I’m living than live while I’m dead

Sometimes I see me as old manatee
Headin’ south as the waters grow colder
Tries to steer clear of the hum-drum so near
It cuts prop scars deep in his shoulder
But that’s how it goes (that’s how it goes), right to the end
Though his body’s quite flexible, that barnacle brain don’t bend

I’m growing older but not up
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck
Let those winds of time blow over my head
I’d rather die while I’m livin’ than live while I’m dead

(instrumental)

Now don’t get me wrong
This is not a sad song
Just events that I have happened to witness
And time takes it’s toll as we head for the poll
And no one dies from physical fitness
So what the hell, we’ll take it right to the end
As the days grow more complicated the nightlife still wins

I’m growing older but not up
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck
Let those winds of change blow over my head
I’d rather die while I’m living than live while I’m dead
Let those winds of time blow over my head
I’d rather die while I’m living than live while I’m dead

  I love this song...


----------



## K_Jo

*Billy Falcon*

Charlie drives a brand new Mercedes Benz 
Hes got another one just like it, just like all his friends 
His wife is playing tennis, and his kids are off at school 
He drives home to his empty house, its by his empty swimming pool 
But hes got power windows, hes got power brakes 
Hes got a power bed, push a button and it shakes 
Hes got no one to talk to and tears rolling down his face 
He aint got the power of love 
Power of love 

Louie drives a beat up 69 Dart 
Swears its the statue of Mary, that keeps the car from falling apart 
With Gracie right beside him sitting closer than a smile 
Shes got her head upon his shoulder 
He loves to drive and hold her 
Hes got no power windows, got no power brakes He aint got no power nothing, but he got 
what it takes 
Hes got Gracies arms around him and a smile on his face 
Hes got the power of love 
No air conditioning, no cellular telephone 
He goes rumbling down the highway, listening to his AM radio 
Hes got no power windows, got no power brakes 
He aint got no power nothing, but hes got what it takes 
One arm out the window and a smile upon his face 
Makes you wonder how it got there till you see him look at Grace 
See him look at Grace 
Hes got the power of love


----------



## chaotic

*John Mayer*

I know a girl
She puts the color inside of my world
But she's just like a maze
Where all of the walls all continually change
And I've done all I can
To stand on her steps with my heart in my hands
Now I'm starting to see
Maybe it's got nothing to do with me

Fathers, be good to your daughters
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers, be good to your daughters too

Oh, you see that skin?
It's the same she's been standing in
Since the day she saw him walking away
Now she's left
Cleaning up the mess he made

So fathers, be good to your daughters
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers, be good to your daughters too

Boys, you can break
You'll find out how much they can take
Boys will be strong
And boys soldier on
But boys would be gone without the warmth from
A womans good, good heart

On behalf of every man
Looking out for every girl
You are the god and the weight of her world

So fathers, be good to your daughters
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers, be good to your daughters too


----------



## jazz lady

*wow, chaotic...I was just listening to John Mayer and about to post this song...*

I’m not alone, I wish I was
‘cause than I’d know, I’m down because,
I couldn’t find, a friend around
To love me like, they do right now.
They do right now.

A desert frown, the shopping malls
I search for joy, then plot it out.
And all is well, I can’t complain.
It is just a game, it’s just a phase.

And I can’t tell you just what’s keeping me down.
Something’s missing,
And I don’t know how to fix it.
Something’s missing,
And I don’t know what it is, no I don’t know what it is
I don’t.

And autumn comes, it doesn’t last.
It just walks in, with a bat to lash.
And you never know, when it starts
Until there’s fog inside the glass around your summer heart…

I can’t put my finger on what’s keeping me down.
Something’s missing,
And I don’t know how to fix it.
Something’s missing,
And I don’t know what it is, no I don’t know what it is now.

I can’t be sure that this state of mine, is not of my own desire
I wish there was an over the counter test, for loneliness.
For loneliness like this.

Something’s missing,
And I don’t know how to fix it.
Something’s missing,
And I don’t know what it is, no I don’t know what it is.

Friends, check. money, check.
Guitar, check. happy home, check. microphone, check.

And I don’t know what it is, no I don’t know what it is
At all…


----------



## K_Jo

I went to my apartment on a Monday at one
A-singin' do lolly, lolly chicka-boom, chicka-boom
Started movin' in it on a Tuesday at two
A-singin' do lolly, lolly chicka-do, chicka-do
Wednesday at three I called the phone company, singin':
"Hey baby, put a phone in for me"
Thursday at four he came a-knockin' at my door, singin':

"Hey, baby, I'm your telephone man
You just show me where you want it and I'll put it where I can
I can put it in the bedroom, I can put it in the hall
I can put it in the bathroom, I can hang it on the wall
You can have it with a buzz, you can have it with a ring
And if you really want it you can have a ding-a-ling
Because-a hey baby, I'm your telephone man"

Can you believe that? And then he says:

"Now when other fellas call ya tell 'em how it all began"

Well...can you imagine?

My heart began a-thumpin' and my mind began to fly
And I knew I wasn't dealin' with no ordinary guy
So while he was a-talking I was thinkin' up my plan
Then my fingers did the walkin' on the telephone man

Singin' hey lolly, lolly
Hey lolly, lolly
Hey lolly, lolly
Get it any way you can 
Right? Ha ha ha, so...

I got it in the bedroom, and I got it in the hall
And I got it in the bathroom, and he hung it on the wall
I got it with a buzz, and I got it with a ring
And when he told me what my number was I got a ding-a-ling

A-singin' hey lolly, lolly
Hey lolly, lolly
Hey lolly, lolly
Just-a doin' my thing

Ha, ha...I've never done anything like this before!


----------



## morganj614

*Candlebox*

Now maybe, I did not mean to treat you bad
But I did it anyway
And now maybe
Some would say your life was sad
But you lived it anyway
And so maybe
Your friends they stand around they watch you crumble
As you falter to the ground
And now someday
Your friends they stand beside as you flying
Oh, you were flyin oh so high
But then someday people look at you for what they call their own
They watch you suffer
Yeah they hear you calling home
But then someday we could take our time
To brush the leaves aside so you can reach us
But you left me far behind
Now maybe I did not mean to treat you oh so bad
But I did it anyway
Now maybe some would say you're left with what you had
But you couldn't share the pain
No, No, No
Couldn't share the pain they watch you suffer
Now maybe I could have made my own mistakes
But I live with what I've known
And then maybe we might share in something great
But won't you look at where we've grown
Won't you look at where we've gone
But then someday comes tomorrow holds a
sense of what I fear for you in my mind
As you trip the final line
And that cold day when you lost control
Shame you left my life so soon
You should have told me
But you left me far behind
Now maybe I did not mean to treat you oh so bad
But I did it anyway
Now maybe some would say you're left with what you had
But you couldn't share the pain
No no no no
But maybe I did not mean to treat you oh so bad
But I did it anyway
Now maybe
Some would say you're left with what you had
But you couldn't share the pain
I said times have changed your friends
They come and watch you crumble to the ground
They watch you suffer
Yeah, they hold you down
Hold you down
Maybe brother maybe love I did not mean to treat you bad
But you left me far behind
Left me far behind
Left me far behind


----------



## K_Jo

As I walk through the valley where I harvest my grain
I take a look at my wife and realize she's very plain
But that's just perfect for an Amish like me
You know, I shun fancy things like electricity
At 4:30 in the morning I'm milkin' cows
Jebediah feeds the chickens and Jacob plows... fool
And I've been milkin' and plowin' so long that
Even Ezekiel thinks that my mind is gone
I'm a man of the land, I'm into discipline
Got a Bible in my hand and a beard on my chin
But if I finish all of my chores and you finish thine
Then tonight we're gonna party like it's 1699

We been spending most our lives
Living in an Amish paradise
I've churned butter once or twice
Living in an Amish paradise
It's hard work and sacrifice
Living in an Amish paradise
We sell quilts at discount price
Living in an Amish paradise

A local boy kicked me in the butt last week
I just smiled at him and turned the other cheek
I really don't care, in fact I wish him well
'Cause I'll be laughing my head off when he's burning in hell
But I ain't never punched a tourist even if he deserved it
An Amish with a 'tude? You know that's unheard of
I never wear buttons but I got a cool hat
And my homies all I agree I look good in black... fool
If you come to visit, you'll be bored to tears
We haven't even paid the phone bill in 300 years
But we ain't really quaint, so please don't point and stare
We're just technologically impaired

There's no phone, no lights, no motorcar
Not a single luxury
Like Robinson Caruso
It's as primitave as can be

We been spending most our lives
Living in an Amish paradise
We're just plain and simple guys
Living in an Amish paradise
There's no time for sin and vice
Living in an Amish paradise
We don't fight, we all play nice
Living in an Amish paradise

Hitchin' up the buggy, churnin' lots of butter
Raised a barn on Monday, soon I'll raise another
Think you're really rightous? Think you're pure in heart?
Well, I know I'm a million times as humble as thou art
I'm the pious guy the little Amlettes wanna be like
On my knees day and night scorin' points for the afterlife
So don't be vain and don't be whiny
Or else, my brother, I might just have to get medieval on your heinie

We been spending most our lives
Living in an Amish paradise
We're all crazy Mennonites
Living in an Amish paradise
There's no cops or traffic lights
Living in an Amish paradise
But you'd probably think it bites
Living in an Amish paradise

Yuck


----------



## chaotic

K_Jo said:
			
		

> We sell quilts at discount price
> Living in an Amish paradise


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Living in an Amish paradise


  I love Weird Al.


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love Weird Al.


He kicks ass.  Does he have a DVD with all his videos?


----------



## chaotic

K_Jo said:
			
		

> He kicks ass.  Does he have a DVD with all his videos?



Yep - here's what it looks like at 
Amazon


----------



## chaotic

*Hey Jazz, great minds think alike... more JM*

still is the life
of your room
when you're not inside
and all of your things
tell the sweetest story line
your tears on these sheets
and your footsteps are down the hall
tell me what i did
i cant find where the moment went wrong at all

you can be mad in the morning
i'll take back what i said
just dont leave me alone here
its cold baby
come back to bed
come back to bed
come back to bed
come back to bed

what will this fix
you know you're not a quick forgive
and i wont sleep through this
i survive on the breath
you are finished with

you can be mad in the morning
i'll take back what i said
just dont leave me alone here
its cold baby
come back to bed
come back to bed
come back to bed
come on come back to bed
come back to bed...

[guitar solo]

you can be mad in the morning
or the afternoon instead
but dont leave me
98 and 6 degrees of separation
from you baby
come back to bed
come back to bed
come back to bed

dont hold your love over my head
dont hold your love over my head
dont hold your love over my head
dont hold your love one more time around baby

dont hold your love over my head
dont hold your love over my head yeah
dont hold your love over my head
dont hold your love over my head
come on come back to bed


----------



## K_Jo

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yep - here's what it looks like at
> Amazon


  Do you have my address?


----------



## chaotic

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Do you have my address?



I'll send it to Kwillia's place, you can pick it up next time you're there


----------



## K_Jo

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'll send it to Kwillia's place, you can pick it up next time you're there


:butidon'tsocialize: :sad:


----------



## jazz lady

*hey chaotic - more jm...*

This one is appropriate because I just got back from my nightly walk and I am absolutely SOAKED from the rain.  

These days, with the world getting colder,
She spends more time sleeping over
Than I planned.

Tonight we’re gonna order in,
Drinking wine and watch some cnn.
It’s dark I know but then again
It’s the brightest thing I got

When I’m covered in rain
When I’m covered in rain, rain, rain, rain
No, I am covered in rain, rain
Firewoods to fire places
Summer snow and fallen places
Now we’re people watching other people, people watching you and i
Standing by the missing signs at the cvs by the checkout line
Put your tiny hands in mine
Cause your the brightest thing I got

When you’re covered in rain
Cause I’m covered in rain
Cause I’m covered in rain
No I’m covered in rain

And it’s alright
If you don’t want to go on
And it’s alright
If you don’t want to be alone
And it’s alright
If you don’t want to go home

Come december lydia left
Mentioned something about it being for the best
And I can’t say I disagree
Now I’m standing facing west
Tracing my fingers round a silhouette
I haven’t gotten used to yet
But it’s the brightest thing I got

And I’m covered in rain
Cus I’m covered in rain
Cus I’m covered in rain
You and me and everyone, covered in rain


----------



## jazz lady

*the jm song that always makes me cry...*

Staying home alone on a friday
Flat on the floor looking back
On old love
Or lack thereof
After all the crushes are faded
And all my wishful thinking was wrong
I’m jaded
I hate it

I’m tired of being alone
So hurry up and get here
So tired of being alone
So hurry up and get here

Searching all my days just to find you
I’m not sure who I’m looking for
I’ll know it
When I see you
Until then, I’ll hide in my bedroom
Staying up all night just to write
A love song for no one

I’m tired of being alone
So hurry up and get here
So tired of being alone
So hurry up and get here

I could have met you in a sandbox
I could have passed you on the sidewalk
Could I have missed my chance
And watched you walk away? 

I could have met you in a sandbox
I could have passed you on the sidewalk
Could I have missed my chance
And watched you walk away? 

I’m tired of being alone
So hurry up and get here
So tired of being alone
So hurry up and get here
You’ll be so good
You’ll be so good for me


----------



## chaotic

Hey Jazz,  Love Song For No One is a great song.. 

Here's another JM tune, one of my favorites:

I’m writing you to
Catch you up on places I’ve been
You held this letter
Probably got excited, but there’s nothing else inside it

Didn’t have a camera by my side this time
Hoping I would see the world with both my eyes
Maybe I will tell you all about it when i’m
In the mood to lose my way with words

Today skies are painted colors of a cowboy cliche’
And strange how clouds that look like mountains in the sky
Are next to mountains anyway

Didn’t have a camera by my side this time
Hoping I would see the world with both my eyes
Maybe I will tell you all about it when I’m in the mood to lose my way
But let me say

You should have seen that sunrise with your own eyes
It brought me back to life
You’ll be with me next time I go outside
Just no more 3x5’s

Guess you had to be there
Guess you had to be with me

Today I finally overcame
Tryin’ to fit the world inside a picture frame
Maybe I will tell you all about it when I’m in the mood to
Lose my way but let me say

You should have seen that sunrise with your own eyes
It brought me back to life
You’ll be with me next time I go outside
No more 3x5’s
Just no more 3x5’s


----------



## jazz lady

3X5 is another favorite...I can't think of a song he does that I don't like.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> 3X5 is another favorite...I can't think of a song he does that I don't like.



Same here


----------



## jazz lady

*one from suzy bogguss...*

I’m here out of love and I wish I could stay
But I know you heartache you’ll stand in my way
There’s no use in wishin’ ’cause I ain’t satisfied
I’m fit to be a misfit when you’re at my side

Heartache find another place to be
I’m tired of being your best friend
Look to another for your companion
And when you do my pain will end

There’s nowhere at all I’m feeling no pain
My body is sickly and my mind is insane
I call on you heartache to come show me how
I can’t get no lower than this hole I’m in now

Heartache find another place to be
I’m tired of being your best friend
Look to another for your companion
And when you do my pain will end

Heartache find another place to be
I’m tired of being your best friend
Look to another for your companion
And when you do my pain will end

When you do my pain will end


----------



## Agee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Ha, ha...I've never done anything like this before!


Ha,ha K-Jo posted lyrics!


----------



## Agee

Oh my god, Becky, look at her butt
It is so big
She looks like one of those rap guys girlfriends
Who understands those rap guys
They only talk to her because she looks like a total prostitute, ok?
I mean her butt
It's just so big
I can't believe it's so round
It's just out there
I mean, it's gross
Look, she's just so black

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waste
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung
Wanna pull up front
Cuz you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, baby I wanna get with ya 
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But with that butt you got
Me so horny
Ooh, rub all of that smooth skin
You say you wanna get in my Benz
Well use me, use me cuz you ain't that average groupy

I've seen them dancin' 
The hell with romancin'
She sweat, wet, got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette

I'm tired of magazines
saying flat butt's the only thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back, so

Fellas (yeah), fellas (yeah)
Has your girlfriend got the butt (hell yeah)
Well shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, shake that healthy butt
Baby got back

(LA face with Oakland booty)

I like'em round and big
And when I'm throwin' a gig
I just can't help myself
I'm actin like an animal
Now here's my scandal

I wanna get you home
And ugh, double ugh, ugh
I ain't talkin' bout Playboy
Cuz silicone parts were made for toys
I wannem real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mixalot's in trouble
Beggin' for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Watchin' these bimbos walkin' like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sistas
I wanna get with ya
I won't cus or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna ####
Til the break of dawn
Baby, I got it goin on
A lot of pimps won't like this song
Cuz them punks like to hit it and quit it
But I'd rather stay and play
Cuz I'm long and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on

So ladies (yeah), ladies (yeah)
If you wanna role in my Mercedes (yeah)
Then turn around
Stick it out
Even white boys got to shout
Baby got back

(LA face with the Oakland booty)

Yeah baby
When it comes to females
Cosmo and got nothin to do with my selection
36-24-36
Only if she's 5'3"

So your girlfriend rolls a Honda
Playin' workout tapes by Fonda
But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
My anaconda don't want none unless you've got buns hon
You can do side bends or sit-ups, but please don't lose that butt
Some brothers wanna play that hard role 
and tell you that the butt need to go
So they toss it and leave it
And I pull up quick to retrieve it
So Cosmo says you're fat
Well I ain't down with that
Cuz your waste is small and your curves are kickin'
And I'm thinkin' bout stickin'
To the beanpole dames in the magazines
You ain't it Miss Thang
Give me a sista I can't resist her
Red beans and rice didn't miss her
Some knucklehead tried to dis
Cuz his girls were on my list
He had game but he chose to hit 'em
And pulled up quick to get with 'em
So ladies if the butt is round
And you wanna triple X throw down
Dial 1-900-mixalot and kick them nasty thoughts
Baby got back


----------



## K_Jo

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ha,ha K-Jo posted lyrics!


  :sellout:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Dial 1-900-mixalot and kick them nasty thoughts
> Baby got back


  Bartender, I'll have whatever HE'S having.


----------



## jazz lady

*One for Airgasm...*

flashback time  


I met a devil woman
She took my heart away
She said, I've had it comin' to me
But I wanted it that way
I think that any love is good lovin'
So I took what I could get, mmh
Oooh, oooh she looked at me with big brown eyes

And said,
You ain't seen nothin' yet
B-b-b-baby, you just ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet
Here's something that you never gonna forget
B-b-b-baby, you just ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet

"Nothin' yet
You ain't been around
That's what they told me"

And now I'm feelin' better
'Cause I found out for sure
She took me to her doctor
And he told me of a cure
He said that any love is good love
So I took what I could get
Yes, I took what I could get
And then she looked at me with them big brown eyes

And said,
You ain't seen nothin' yet
B-b-b-baby, you just ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet
Here's something, here's something your never gonna forget
baby, you know, you know, you know you just ain't seen nothin' yet

"You need educatin'
You got to got to school"

Any love is good lovin'
So I took what I could get
Yes, I took what I could get
And then, and then, and then
She looked at me with them big brown eyes

And said,
You ain't seen nothin' yet
Baby, you just ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet
Here's something, here's something
Here's something that your never gonna forget, baby
Baby, baby, baby you ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet
You ain't been around
You ain't seen nothin' yet
That's what she told me
She said, "I needed educatin', go to school"
I know I ain't seen nothin' yet
I know I ain't seen nothin' yet

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*just playing on my coworker's radio...*

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love is a battlefield
We are strong, no one can tell us we’re wrong
Searchin’ our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love is a battlefield

You’re beggin’ me to go, you’re makin’ me stay
Why do you hurt me so bad? 
It would help me to know
Do I stand in your way, or am I the best thing you’ve had? 
Believe me, believe me, I can’t tell you why
But I’m trapped by your love, and I’m chained to your side

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love is a battlefield

We are strong, no one can tell us we’re wrong
Searchin’ our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love is a battlefield

We’re losing control
Will you turn me away or touch me deep inside? 
And before this gets old, will it still feel the same? 
There’s no way this will die
But if we get much closer, I could lose control
And if your heart surrenders, you’ll need me to hold

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love is a battlefield

We are strong, no one can tell us we’re wrong
Searchin’ our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love is a battlefield

We are young, heartache to heartache we stand
No promises, no demands
Love is a battlefield

We are strong, no one can tell us we’re wrong
Searchin’ our hearts for so long, both of us knowing
Love is a battlefield


----------



## workin hard

Through the back window of a '59 wagon
I watched my best friend Jamie slippin' further away
I kept on waving 'till I couldn't see her
And through my tears, I asked again why we couldn't stay
Mama whispered softly, Time will ease your pain
Life's about changing, nothing ever stays the same

And she said, How can I help you to say goodbye?
It's OK to hurt, and it's OK to cry
Come, let me hold you and I will try
How can I help you to say goodbye?

I sat on our bed, he packed his suitcase
I held a picture of our wedding day
His hands were trembling, we both were crying
He kissed me gently and then he quickly walked away
I called up Mama, she said, Time will ease your pain
Life's about changing, nothing ever stays the same

And she said, How can I help you to say goodbye?
It's OK to hurt, and it's OK to cry
Come, let me hold you and I will try
How can I help you to say goodbye?

Sitting with Mama alone in her bedroom
She opened her eyes, and then squeezed my hand
She said, I have to go now, my time here is over
And with her final word, she tried to help me understand
Mama whispered softly, Time will ease your pain
Life's about changing, nothing ever stays the same

And she said, How can I help you to say goodbye?
It's OK to hurt, and it's OK to cry
Come, let me hold you and I will try
How can I help you to say goodbye?

How can I help you to say goodbye?


----------



## kwillia

*My new favorist song...*

 

When the music starts to playin
She slides out on the floor
Dancing without a partner
Swaying on the two and four

There's a rythym in her footsteps
And a flower in her hair
A smile on her face
Cause she's in a place
Where she don't have a care

She ain't looking for no lover
She ain't looking for a romance
She just wants to dance
She just wants to dance
Yeah she just wants to dance
Ooo she just wants to dance

Well she's moving kinda lazy
And it's obvious to me
This little girl ain't crazy
She's as wild as she is free

She can feel it in her fingers
And it moves on down her spine
And when it hits her hips
She parts her lips
And you know she's feeling fine

She ain't looking for no lover
She ain't looking for a romance
She just wants to dance
She just wants to dance
Yeah she just wants to dance
She just wants to dance
Oh go on get it girl

She ain't looking for no lover
She ain't looking for a romance
She just wants to dance
She just wants to dance
Get out the way and let the girl dance
Yeah she just wants to dance
Yeah she just wants to
Slide along the floor
She wanna shuffle her shoes and shake her hips
She wanna wave her hands in the air
She wanna shake that hanky
Yeah
But she don't want no hanky panky
Yeah she just wants to dance
Leave her alone
And let her dance


----------



## jazz lady

*One for FT...*

<TABLE align=left border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Dr. Frank-N-Furter </TD><TD>How do you do
I see you've met my faithful handyman
He's just a little brought down because
When you knocked
He thought you were the candyman
Don't get strung out by the way I look
Don't judge a book by its cover
I'm not much of a man by the light of day
But by night I'm one hell of a lover
I'm just a sweet transvestite
From Transexual, Transylvania


Let me show you around, maybe play you a sound
You look like you're both pretty groovy
Or if you want something visual
That's not too abysmal
We could take in an old Steeve Reeves movie


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Brad Majors </TD><TD>I'm glad we caught you at home
Could we use your phone?
We're both in a bit of a hurry


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Janet Weiss </TD><TD>Right! 

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Brad Majors </TD><TD>We'll just say where we are
Then go back to the car
We don't want to be any worry


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Dr. Frank-N-Furter </TD><TD>Well you got caught with a flat
Well how 'bout that
Well babies don't you panic
By the light of the night
It'll all seem alright
I'll get you a Satanic mechanic
I'm just a sweet transvestite
From Transexual, Transylvania
Why don't you stay for the night


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Riff Raff </TD><TD>Night! 

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Dr. Frank-N-Furter </TD><TD>Or maybe a bite 

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Columbia </TD><TD>Bite! 

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Dr. Frank-N-Furter </TD><TD>I could show you my favorite obsession
I've been making a man
With blonde hair and a tan
And he's good for relieving my tension
I'm just a sweet transvestite
From Transexual, Transylvania
Hit it! Hit it!
I'm just a sweet transvestite


</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Chorus </TD><TD>Sweet Transvestite! 

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Dr. Frank-N-Furter </TD><TD>From Transexual 

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Chorus </TD><TD>Transylvania 

</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=right>Dr. Frank-N-Furter </TD><TD>So come up to the lab
And see what's on the slab
I see you shiver with antici...pation
But maybe the rain
Isn't really to blame
So I'll remove the cause
But not the symptom




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HumanTouch

Young Lust (Gilmour, Waters) 2:03 

I am just a new boy,
Stranger in this town.
Where are all the good times?
Who's gonna show this stranger around?
Ooooh, I need a dirty woman.
Ooooh, I need a dirty girl.

Will some cold woman in this desert land
Make me feel like a real man?
Take this rock and roll refugee
Oooh, baby set me free.

Ooooh, I need a dirty woman.
Ooooh, I need a dirty girl.

[Phone rings..Clink of receiver being lifted]
"Hello..?"
"Yes, a collect call for Mrs. Floyd from Mr. Floyd.
Will you accept the charges from United States?"
[clunk! of phone being put down]
"Oh, He hung up! That's your residence, right? I wonder why he hung up?
Is there supposed to be someone else there besides your wife there to answer?"
[Phone rings again...clunk of receiver being picked up]
"Hello?"
"This is United States calling, are we reaching...
[interrupted by phone being put down]
"See he keeps hanging up, and it's a man answering."
[whirr of connection being closed]


----------



## kwillia

*Yo Catt....*

*The machine of a dream, such a clean machine,
With the pistons a pumpin', and the hubcaps all gleam.
When I'm holding your wheel,
All I hear is your gear,
When my hand's on your grease gun,
Oh it's like a disease son,
I'm in love with my car, gotta feel for my automobile,
Get a grip on my racer rollbar,
Such a thrill when your radials squeal.
Told my boy I just had to forget him,
Rather buy me a new cartburetor,
So he made tracks sayin' ths is the end now,
Cars don't talk back they're just four wheeled friends now,
When I'm holding your wheel,
All I hear is your gear,
When I'm cruisin' in overdrive,
Don't have to listen to no run of the mill talk jive,
I'm in love with my car, gotta feel for my automobile,
I'm in love with my car, string back gloves in my automolove!
(Vocal - Roger Taylor) *


----------



## kwillia

Ot ta said:
			
		

> *You're such a sexy thing and it's all right
> But your daddy loves you and that's all right
> He buys you diamond rings, but I'm giving you better things
> That's all right, all right
> chorus
> No doubt about it you're the queen of the fine
> You can crawl up in me any ol' time
> Slide up slow like a rattlesnake
> Suck me in with every move you make
> Heartbreaker
> You talk so soft and sexy call me honey
> Your eyes make love to me, take my money
> Your body can hypnotize you let me fantasize
> I can't hide it, I can't hide it
> chorus
> No doubt about it you're the queen of the fine
> You can crawl up in me any ol' time
> Slide up slow like a rattlesnake
> Suck me in with every move you make
> Heartbreaker
> The more I get the more I need
> You have no idea what you're doing to me
> I breakdown, I breakdown
> The only way to forget about my ex
> Is the wonderful sound of your sex yeah
> You're so sexy, I want to touch you
> But it's closing time, what could I do
> You drive up in your Corvette
> I try to get into your Corvette
> No dice
> But I still love you
> chorus
> No doubt about it you're the queen of the fine
> I'd like to see you here tomorrow night
> Slide up slow like a rattlesnake
> Suck me in with every move you make
> Heartbreaker
> The more I want, the more I need
> No idea what you're doing to me
> Heartbreaker
> Yeah I, I like it
> (Bridge, fade with whistle)  *


----------



## kwillia

_*I wanna tell you a story every man outta know
If you want a little lovin' you gotta start real slow
She gonna love you tonight if you just treat her right

Oh, squeeze her real gentle, you gotta make her feel good
Tell her that you love her like you know you should
She gonna love you tonight if you just treat her right

If you practice my method just as hard as you can
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
Yeah, you'll be glad every night that you treated her right

Hey, hey, hey

Gotta squeeze her real gentle, you gotta make her feel good
And tell her that you love her like you know you should
She gonna love you all night if you just treat her right

If you practice my method just as hard as you can
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
Yeah, you'll be glad every night that you treated her right

Hey

If you practice my method just as hard as you can
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
Then you'll be glad every night that you treated her right 
*_


----------



## K_Jo

Kwillia, I liked that song.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> _*Hey*_
> 
> _*If you practice my method just as hard as you can*_
> _*You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man*_
> _*Then you'll be glad every night that you treated her right *_


Hey! Hey! Hey!  Guitar !


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey! Hey! Hey!  Guitar !


Love me some George...:guitar: need a copy of "Kwillia Does George" CD...


----------



## chaotic

*Oh what the hell, here's some loverboy*

She's so young at heart
She likes the pleasure of his company
She cuts the inside groove
With her silver spoon
She likes her tapes on 10
And it's the same as her anatomy
She's on a rainbow cruise
All the way to my room

She's turnin' on the heat
She's got the magic touch
She's turnin' on the heat
And it's a little too much
She's turnin' on the heat
And it's a hundred above yeah
Hot girls in love
I'm in love

Too many men to please
She counts them all on her rosary
You know you might get burned
So be careful where you touch
She gets it when she can
Don't need no anniversary
And she deserves the best yeah
A cut above the rest

She's turnin' on the heat
She's got the magic touch
She's turnin' on the heat
Ooooh it's a little too much
She's turnin' on the heat
And it's a hundred above
Hot girls in love
And baby I'm in love

Some say she do
Some say she don't
Some say she will
And some say she won't
Some say she can't
Well I know she can
I say I got to be
Her lovin' man

She's turnin' on the heat
She's got the magic touch
She's turnin' on the heat
Ooooh and it's a little too much
She's turnin' on the heat
It's a hundred above
Hot girls in love
Hot girls in love
It's a hundred above
Hot girls in love

I need a hot, hot girl in love
I want a hot, hot girl in love
I gotta hot, hot girl in love
Gimme a hot, hot girl in love

Hot girls in love
Hot girls in love
Hot girls in love
Hot girls in love
Hot girls in love, in love
Aaaahhh
In love
In love


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> She's so young at heart
> She likes the pleasure of his company
> She cuts the inside groove
> With her silver spoon
> She likes her tapes on 10
> And it's the same as her anatomy
> She's on a rainbow cruise
> All the way to my room


The only LoverBoy song I can remember liking...


----------



## chaotic

A Sultan sat on his oriental mat, in his harem in downtown Persia, 
He took a sip of coffee, just a drip, and he said to his servant Kersia, 
“Ah, curse ya, curse ya, curse ya, That’s the worst cup of coffee in Persia!” 

Chorus 
“‘Cause... 
All I want is a proper cup of coffee, made in a proper copper coffee pot, 
I may be off my dot, but I want a proper coffee in a proper copper pot. 
Iron coffee pots and tin coffee pots, they are no use to me! 
If I can't have a proper cup of coffee in a proper copper coffee pot, I'll have a cup of tea!” 

In days of old when knights and men were bold, and whiskey was much cheaper, 
Burt Turpin rode to a coffee shop and showed his pistols to the keeper, 
He said “Stand and deliver! Can’t you see that I’m all a’quiver?”
[Repeat Chorus] 

When Bonaparte found that he was in the cart and he lost that Waterloo fight, 
He gave his sword to Wellington, my Lord, and he said “Those British can’t half fight, 
Now you’ve had your Waterloo, sir, tell me what am I having with you, sir?” 
[Repeat Chorus] 

Now King Solomon and his queen would carry on, so we heard in the ancient scandals, 
He bought her lots of silver coffee pots with diamond legs and handles, 
And said the Queen of Sheba, "I’d rather have any old tea-bag...” 
[Repeat Chorus 3 Times]


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> The only LoverBoy song I can remember liking...



Decent guitar riff in it. Plus, I like to put on my bright red leather outfit with matching headband and sing along


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Decent guitar riff in it. Plus, I like to put on my bright red leather outfit with matching headband and sing along


OMG... what a visual...


----------



## kwillia

*Need to get away from the big hair and red pants visual...*

I walked forty-seven miles of barbed wire, 
I got a cobra snake for a necktie 
A brand new house on the road side, 
and it's a-made out of rattlesnake hide 
Got a band new chimney put on top, 
and it's a-made out of human skull 
Come on take a little walk with me baby, 
and tell me who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

Around the town I use a rattlesnake whip, 
take it easy baby don't you give me no lip 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

I've got a tombstone hand and a graveyard mind, 
I'm just twenty-two and I don't mind dying 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

Now Arlene took a-me by my hand, 
she said "Lonesome George you don't understand, 
who do you love?" 
The night were dark and the sky were blue, 
down the alleyway a house wagon flew 
Hit a bump and somebody screamed, 
you should've heard what I'd seen 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

Yeah, I've got a tombstone hand in a graveyard mine, 
just twenty-two baby I don't mind dying 
Snake skin shoes baby put them on your feet, 
got the goodtime music and the Bo Diddley beat 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

I walked forty-seven miles of barbed wire, 
I got a cobra snake for a necktie 
A brand new house on the road side, 
and it's made out of rattlesnake hide 
Got a band new chimney put on top, 
and it's made out of human skull 
Come on take a little walk with me child, 
tell me who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love?


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> When the music starts to playin
> She slides out on the floor
> Dancing without a partner
> Swaying on the two and four
> 
> There's a rythym in her footsteps
> And a flower in her hair
> A smile on her face
> Cause she's in a place
> Where she don't have a care
> 
> She ain't looking for no lover
> She ain't looking for a romance
> She just wants to dance
> She just wants to dance
> Yeah she just wants to dance
> Ooo she just wants to dance
> 
> Well she's moving kinda lazy
> And it's obvious to me
> This little girl ain't crazy
> She's as wild as she is free
> 
> She can feel it in her fingers
> And it moves on down her spine
> And when it hits her hips
> She parts her lips
> And you know she's feeling fine
> 
> She ain't looking for no lover
> She ain't looking for a romance
> She just wants to dance
> She just wants to dance
> Yeah she just wants to dance
> She just wants to dance
> Oh go on get it girl
> 
> She ain't looking for no lover
> She ain't looking for a romance
> She just wants to dance
> She just wants to dance
> Get out the way and let the girl dance
> Yeah she just wants to dance
> Yeah she just wants to
> Slide along the floor
> She wanna shuffle her shoes and shake her hips
> She wanna wave her hands in the air
> She wanna shake that hanky
> Yeah
> But she don't want no hanky panky
> Yeah she just wants to dance
> Leave her alone
> And let her dance



 It's playin' again... :guitar: 

Jazz... you are getting a "kwillia gotsda blues" CD next...


----------



## chaotic

At least I made no mention of manboobs. There's been quite enough of that tonight.

I'm listening to Ted Hawkins, through my headphones, at the moment - thanks for the pointer


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> At least I made no mention of manboobs. There's been quite enough of that tonight.
> 
> I'm listening to Ted Hawkins, through my headphones, at the moment - thanks for the pointer


I'm serously diggin' Keb... I'm trying to decide which of his albums to download tonight...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Jazz... you are getting a "kwillia gotsda blues" CD next...


  I love me some blues.


----------



## chaotic

I want to post a Ted Hawkins tune, but can't find the lyrics online.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I want to post a Ted Hawkins tune, but can't find the lyrics online.


Which one?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love me some blues.



Yeah, when I think of the blues, cheatin', sufferin', getting held back by the man, I think


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I think of the blues, cheatin', sufferin', getting held back by the man, I think


That was for Kwillia cutting me a CD, NOT about listening to it.  



>


Hrmph.  You hurt my feelings.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Which one?



Strange Conversation


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hrmph.  You hurt my feelings.


I guess now you really do gotsda blues...


----------



## jazz lady

Kwillia, I tried repairing "Alternative Kwillia" and it didn't work.  It still messes up on track 4.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I guess now you really do gotsda blues...


I do now that "Alternative Kwillia" still doesn't work.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hrmph.  You hurt my feelings.



I can't stop loving you
I've made up my mind
To live in memory of the lonesome times
I can't stop wanting you
It's useless to say
So I'll just live my life in dreams of yesterday
Dreams of yesterday

Those happy hours that we once knew
Tho' long ago, they still make me blue
They say that time heals a broken heart
But time has stood still since we've been apart

I can't stop loving you
I've made up my mind
To live in memories of the lonesome times
I can't stop wanting you
It's useless to say
So I'll just live my life in dreams of yesterday

Those happy hours
That we once knew
Tho' long ago
Still make me blue
They say that time
Heals a broken heart
But time has stood still
Since we've been apart

I can't stop loving you
I said I made up my mind
To live in memory of the lonesome times

I can't stop wanting you
It's useless to say
So I'll just live my life of dreams of yesterday


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I can't stop wanting you
> It's useless to say
> So I'll just live my life of dreams of yesterday


Good.  Suffer like I did.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I do now that "Alternative Lifestyle Kwillia" still doesn't work.



:fixed:


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> :fixed:


Don't get K_Jo's hopes up for nothing...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I do now that "Alternative Kwillia" still doesn't work.


I'll bring you a new one tomorrow...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Good.  Suffer like I did.



I got the blues real bad. 

Baby please don't go
Baby please don't go
Baby please don't go down to New Orleans
You know I love you so
Baby please don't go

When the man done gone
When the man done gone
When the man done gone down the county farm
He got the shackles on
Baby please don't go
Don't leave me

I'll be a dog 
I'll be a dog woah
I'll be a dog kiss your way down here
When you walk along
Baby please don't go

Baby please don't go
Baby please don't go
Baby please don't go down to New Orleans
You know I love you so
Baby please don't go

No baby please don't leave me
Why must you go away and do this to me baby
I wanna suffer for you, suffer, suffer
Oh baby please dont go
No!

Baby, baby, baby, please don't go, please dont go
Dont go and leave me, please don't go
Baby, humm, baby, ahah
Oh dont go, no don't go
Oh don't go, no don't go
Ah don't go, don't go so slow
Oh don't go, no don't go

Why must you leave me lying on my back
Going across left side of the track
Found yourself a new man I know
So baby please don't go
Baby please don't go

No no no no 
Oh please, please don't leave me
I don't want to be left alone baby
Ah don't go, don't go, don't go
No!


----------



## jazz lady

*Heard this on the way home...*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Good. Suffer like I did.


Kind of appropriate....


Love hurts, love scars,
Love wounds, and marks,
Any heart, not tough,
Or strong, enough
To take a lot of pain,
Take a lot of pain
Love is like a cloud
Holds a lot of rain
Love hurts, ooh ooh love hurts

I’m young, I know,
But even so
I know a thing, or two
I learned, from you
I really learned a lot,
Really learned a lot
Love is like a flame
It burns you when it’s hot
Love hurts, ooh ooh love hurts

Some fools think of happiness
Blissfulness, togetherness
Some fools fool themselves I guess
They’re not foolin’ me

I know it isn’t true,
I know it isn’t true
Love is just a lie,
Made to make you blue
Love hurts, ooh,ooh love hurts
Ooh,ooh love hurts

[guitar solo]  :guitar:

I know it isn’t true,
I know it isn’t true
Love is just a lie,
Made to make you blue
Love hurts, ooh ooh love hurts
Ooh ooh love hurts
Ooh ooh...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'll bring you a new one tomorrow...


  Thanks.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Strange Conversation


Can't find the lyrics either... But it's one of my top three fav Ted Hawkins songs...

Here's a little consolation (sp?) prize for you tho.... you can go to sleep with a little William Hung ear worm floating thru your head...

*Talk to me, tell me your name 
You blow me off like it's all the same 
You lit a fuse, and now I'm ticking away 
Like a bomb... yeah baby 

Talk to me, tell me your sign 
You're switchin' sides like a Gemini 
You're playing games 
And now you're hittin' my heart 
Like a drum... yeah baby 

Well if Lady Luck 
Gets on my side 
We're gonna rock this town alive 
I'll let her rough me up 
'Til she knocks me out 
'Cause she walks like she talks 
And she talks like she walks 

[Chorus:]
She bangs, she bangs 
Oh baby when she moves, she moves 
I go crazy 'cause she 
Looks like a flower 
But she stings like a bee 
Like every girl in history 

She bangs, she bangs 
I'm wasted by the way she moves 
No one ever looked so fine 
She reminds me 
That a woman's got one thing on her mind 

Talk to me, tell me the news 
You'll wear me out like a pair of shoes 
We'll dance all night until the band goes home 
Then you're gone... yeah baby 

Well, if it looks like love 
Should be a crime 
They better lock me up for live 
I'll do the time 
With a smile on my face 
Thinkin' of her in her 
Leather and lace 

[Chorus]
She bangs, she bangs 
Oh baby when she moves, she moves 
I go crazy 'cause she 
Looks like a flower 
But she stings like a bee 
Like every girl in history 

Man, if Lady Luck 
Gets on my side 
We're gonna rock this town alive 
I'll let her rough me up 
'Till she knocks me out 
'Cause she walks like she talks 
And she talks like she walks 

[Chorus]
She bangs, she bangs 
Oh baby when she moves, she moves 
I go crazy 'cause she 
Looks like a flower 
But she stings like a bee 
Like every girl in history
*


----------



## virgovictoria

Isn't the Chesapeake Bay Blues Fest this coming weekend?  Are any of you going?


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Who do you love?
> Who do you love?
> 
> Around the town I use a rattlesnake whip,
> take it easy baby don't you give me no lip
> Who do you love?
> Who do you love?


 

Love the one your with!


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Can't find the lyrics either... But it's one of my top three fav Ted Hawkins songs...



The whole album is great! 



> Here's a little consolation (sp?) prize for you tho.... you can go to sleep with a little William Hung ear worm floating thru your head...



Yeah baby! 

That's stuck now...

Here's one of my ear worms - it's a Rutles song. The 'pusillanimous' line hits me at least once a week. I have no idea what pusillanimous means, but that doesn't matter..

:grin:
At times like these when enemies can number more than friends.
A friend indeed is what I need, not someone who pretends.
I'm on my way, I cannot stay another day.

You're such a pain. Must I explain my every meaning to you?
It's such a drag the way you nag at me and make me feel blue.
I'm on my way, I cannot stay another day.

You're so pusillanimous, oh yea. Nature's calling and I must go there.

A glass of wine with Gertrude Stein I know I never share.
But I don't mind. That's just the kind of cross each man must bare.
I'm on my way, I cannot stay another day.

Another day. I know the say that all the world's a stage.
I'll play the fool, but as a rule, I'd rather act my age.
I'm on my way, I cannot stay another day.


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Isn't the Chesapeake Bay Blues Fest this coming weekend? Are any of you going?


Yes it is ! 

Sandy Point Park. Thanks for the reminder.

Heard Booker T and the MG's are going to be there.


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Isn't the Chesapeake Bay Blues Fest this coming weekend? Are any of you going?


I can't Saturday and I'm not sure about Sunday.  I guess it depends on how Saturday turns out.


----------



## jazz lady

*some elvis...*

A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation ain't satisfactioning me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark
Close your mouth and open up your heart and baby satisfy me
Satisfy me baby 

Baby close your eyes and listen to the music
Drifting through a summer breeze
It's a groovy night and I can show you how to use it
Come along with me and put your mind at ease

A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation ain't satisfactioning me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark
Close your mouth and open up your heart and baby satisfy me
Satisfy me baby 

Come on baby I'm tired of talking
Grab your coat and let's start walking 
Come on, come on 
Come on, come on 
Come on, come on 
Don't procrastinate, don't articulate
Girl it's getting late, gettin' upset waitin' around

A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation ain't satisfactioning me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark
Close your mouth and open up your heart and baby satisfy me
Satisfy me baby


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> A little less conversation, a little more action please
> All this aggravation ain't satisfactioning me
> A little more bite and a little less bark
> A little less fight and a little more spark
> Close your mouth and open up your heart and baby satisfy me
> Satisfy me baby



One of the first songs I posted...    

Actually, I've been seeing a lot of our firsts..


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> One of the first songs I posted...


I knew I should have searched for it.  



> Actually, I've been seeing a lot of our firsts..


It's all good - even the second time around.


----------



## Agee

*Bc*

Baby, when I think about you
I think about love
Darlin’, don’t live without you
And your love
If I had those golden dreams
Of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the heaven
’till I’m dyin’ on the way

Feel like makin’
Feel like makin’ love
Feel like makin’ love to you

Baby, if I think about you
I think about love
Darlin’ if I live without you
I live without love
If I had the sun and moon
I would give you both night and day
Of satisfyn’

Feel like makin’
Feel like makin’love
Feel like makin love to you

And if I had those golden dreams
Of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the heaven
’til I’m dyin’ on the way

Feel like makin’ love
Feel like makin’ love
(repeat many times)
Feel like makin’ love to you


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Feel like makin’
> Feel like makin’ love
> Feel like makin’ love to you


I love Bad Company.    I think I posted this last month after I heard it on my way home, but it's definitely worth hearing over and over again...mmm...


----------



## jazz lady

*For Air...*

for your Florida dreams...


Come to my loveland, wander along
Beautiful gardens full of flowers and songs
Come to the sunshine, beaches and sand
Listen to bluebirds, won’t you come to my land

The grass is mellow and the sky is blue
My paradise is waiting here for you

Oooh, it’s a tropical loveland
Oooh, I wanna share it with you
Life can be funny
Happy and sunny
Oooh, in my tropical loveland

Come to my loveland, wander with me
Lie with me darling in the shade of a tree
Over the rainbow, under the moon
That’s where my land is, won’t you come to me soon? 

Just take my hand, I’ll show you everything
The secrets that my paradise can bring

Oooh, it’s a tropical loveland
Oooh, I wanna share it with you
Life can be funny
Happy and sunny
Oooh, in my tropical loveland

Oooh, it’s a tropical loveland
Oooh, I wanna share it with you
(I wanna share it with you)
Oooh, it’s a tropical loveland
(it’s a tropical loveland)
Oooh, I wanna share it with you
Oooh, it’s a tropical loveland
Oooh, I wanna share it with you

(fade)


----------



## jazz lady

*one of my favorite songs...eric carmen...*

I thought that dreams belonged to other men
’cause each time I got close
They’d fall apart again

I feared my heart would beat in secrecy
I faced the nights alone
Oh, how could I have known
That all my life I only needed you? 

Whoa
Almost paradise
We’re knockin’ on heaven’s door
Almost paradise
How could we ask for more? 
I swear that I can see forever in your eyes
Paradise

It seems like perfect love’s so hard to find
I’d almost given up
You must have read my mind

And all these dreams I saved for a rainy day
They’re finally coming true
I’ll share them all with you
’cause now we hold the future in our hands

Whoa
Almost paradise
We’re knockin’ on heaven’s door
Almost paradise
How could we ask for more? 
I swear that I can see forever in your eyes
Paradise

And in your arms salvation’s not so far away
It’s getting closer
Closer every day

It’s almost paradise
We’re knockin’ on heaven’s door
Almost paradise
How could we ask for more? 
I swear that I can see forever in your eyes
Paradise

Whoa
Almost paradise
We’re knockin’ on heaven’s door
Almost paradise
How could we ask for more? 
I swear that I can see forever in your eyes
Paradise

Paradise

Paradise


Sweet dreams...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> for your Florida dreams...
> 
> (fade)


 

TY...

It's time to say, Good Night, and have a pleasant tomorrow!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> TY...
> 
> It's time to say, Good Night, and have a pleasant tomorrow!


Thanks - you too.    Unfortunately, it is already tomorrow.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I knew I should have searched for it.
> 
> It's all good - even the second time around.



Part of the reason I fail to post in here too often lately, is that I know we've covered a lot of bases...  

What I do miss is the banter when I don't check frequently enough ...  

Also, my ear worm is a persistent bugger and will tend to get stuck in certain genres and groups at a time...  often making my brain food even too repetitive for me to like served even with the best aesthetic presentation ...


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Part of the reason I fail to post in here too often lately, is that I know we've covered a lot of bases...


Cover them again. :shrug: There's still quite a lot of stuff that hasn't been covered. I scribble down parts of lyrics that I don't think anyone has posted so I can remember them later. 



> What I do miss is the banter when I don't check frequently enough ...


The banter is my favorite part.  



> Also, my ear worm is a persistent bugger and will tend to get stuck in certain genres and groups at a time... often making my brain food even too repetitive for me to like served even with the best aesthetic presentation ...


I get into phases, too. I had the blues the other day. Sometimes it's just one artist. Other times, things just race through my mind randomly. It's usually why I'm up so late as I can't get it to shut up. I wish I had a little switch to turn it off at will.


----------



## morganj614

*Johnny Lang*


You lay me down, whisper in my ear
Well, it may be my name you call
But it's his name I hear 

You promised me through thick and thin
You told me you loved me, you told me a lie
'cause you love him 

And I'm missin' your love every day
I'm missin' your love every way
Though your here with me,
I'm still missin' your love 

And when we talk, you look into my eyes
Your talkin to me but baby I can see
He's on your mind 

And I'm missin' your love every day
I'm missin' your love every way
Though your here with me, I'm still missin' your love
I reach out for you and you turn away
It takes all I can do to make it through the day
And I'm missin' your love And I'm missin' your love every day
I'm missin' your love every way
Though your here with me,
I'm still missin' your love


----------



## jazz lady

*way oldies...mac davis...*

She's a woman
She's a baby
She's a witch
She's a lady
She's a free and gentle spirit
She can be what she wants to be
And if she wants to be with me tonight
That's alright

She's one hell of a woman
Young, strong and tame
But soft when she loves me
Like a gentle kitten in my hand
She makes me feel
Like a hell of a man

She's wild, warm and tender
She'll resist then she'll surrender
She's a free and gentle spirit
She can be what she wants to be
And if she wants to be with me tonight
Well that's alright
She's one hell of a woman
Young, strong and tame
But soft when she loves me
Like a gentle kitten in my hand

She makes me feel
Like a hell of a man
She's one hell of a woman
Young, strong and tame
But soft when she loves me
Like a gentle kitten in my hand
She makes me feel
Like a hell of a man...<SCRIPT>col=255;</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>function fadein() { document.getElementById("lyrid").style.color="rgb(" + col + "," + col + "," + col + ")"; col-=5; if(col>0) setTimeout('fadein()', 10); }</SCRIPT>


----------



## morganj614

*Matchbox 20*

Someday they'll find your small town world on a big town avenue
Gonna make you like the way they talk when they're talking to you
Gonna make you break out of the shell cause they tell you to
Gonna make you like the way they lie better than the truth
They'll tell you everything you wanted someone else to say
They're gonna break your heart, yeah

[Chorus]

From what I've seen
You're just a one more hand me down
Cause no one's tried to give you what you need
So lay all your troubles down
I am with you now

Somebody ought to take you in
Try to make you love again
Try to make you like the way they feel
When they're under your skin
Never once did think they'd lie when they're holding you
You wonder why they haven't called
When they said they'd call you
You start to wonder if you're ever gonna make it by
You'll start to think you were born blind

[Chorus]

From what I've seen
You're just a one more hand me down
Cause no one's tried to give you what you need
So lay all your troubles down
I am with you now

I'm here for the hard times
The straight to your heart times
Whenever it ain't easy
You can stand up against me
And maybe rely on me
And cry on me, yeah
Oh no, no, no

Some day they'll open up your world
Shake it down on a drawing board
Do their best to change you
They still can't erase you

[Chorus]

From what I've seen
You're just a one more hand me down
Cause no one's tried to give you what you need
So lay all your troubles down
I am with you now

Lay them down on me
Oh yeah
You're just one more hand me down
And all those nots don't give you what you need
So lay all your troubles down...on me


----------



## jazz lady

*more mac...my favorite...*

I could just sit around making music all day long.
As long as I'm making my music, ain't gonna do nobody no harm.
And who knows, maybe I'll come up with a song
To make people want to stop all their fussing and fighting
Long enough to sing along.

I believe in music.
Oh, I believe in love.
And I believe in music.
Oh, I, I believe in love.

Music is love, and love is music, if you know what I mean.
People who believe in music are the happiest people I've ever seen.
So clap your hands and stomp your feet and shake your tambourine,
And lift your voices to the sky; tell me what you see.

I, I believe in music.
Oh, I believe in love.
I believe in music.
Oh, I, I believe in love.

Music is the universal language, and love is the key
To peace, hope, and understanding, and living in harmony.
So grab your brother by the hand, let's sing along with me,
And lift your voices to the sky; tell me what you see.

I, I believe in music.
Oh, I, I believe in love.
I, I believe in music.
Oh, I, I believe in love.


----------



## morganj614

*Gary Puckett and the Union Gap*

*Woman oh woman 
Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind
Something's wrong between us 
That your laugher cannot hide
And you're afraid to let your eyes meet mine
And lately when I love you, I know you're not satisfied
Woman oh woman 
Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind 
I've seen the way men look at you 
When they think I don't see 
And it hurts to have them think that you're that kind
But it's knowing that you're looking back 
That's really killing me
Woman oh woman 
Have you got cheating on your mind, on your mind
A woman wears a certain look 
When she is on the move
And a man can always tell what's on her mind
I hate to have to say it 
But that look's all over you
Woman oh woman 
Have you got cheating on your mind
Oh woman oh woman 
Have you got cheating on your mind..... *


----------



## kwillia

This song borders on the "way too sappy" side... I heard it this morning.

My eyes adored ya
Though I never laid a hand on you
My eyes adored ya
Like a million miles away from me you couldn't see how I adored ya
So close, so close and yet so far
Carried your books from school
Playin' "make-believe you're married to me"
You were fifth-grade, I was sixth
When we came to be
Walkin' home every day over Barnegat Bridge and Bay
Till we grew into the me and you
Went our separate ways
CHORUS
Headed for city lights
Climbed the ladder up to fortune and fame
I worked my fingers to the bone
Made myself a name
Funny I seemed to find
That no matter how the years unwind
Still I reminisce 'bout the girl I miss
And the love I left behind
CHORUS

(My eyes adored ya)
All my life I will remember
(Though I never laid a hand on you)
How warm and tender we were way back then, whoa, whoa, baby
(Like a million miles away from me you couldn't see how I adored ya)
Oh, the feeling, sad regrets
(So close, so close and yet so far)
I know I won't ever forget ya, my childhood friend
(My eyes adored ya)
(Though I never laid a hand on you)
(My eyes adored ya)
(Like a million miles away from me you couldn't see how I adored ya)
FADE
So close, so close and yet so far


----------



## morganj614

*Paul Revere and the Raiders*

Girl, you thought you found the answer on that magic carpet ride last night 
But when you wake up in the mornin' the world still gets uptight 
Well, here's nothin' that you ain't tried 
To fill the emptiness inside 
But when you come back down, girl 
Still ain't feelin' right 

[Chorus:] 
(And don't it seem like) 
Kicks just keep gettin' harder to find 
(Oh, you don't need kicks, girl) 
And all your kicks ain't bringin' you peace of mind 
(You just need help, girl) 
Before you find out it's too late, girl 
You better get straight 

No, but not with kicks 
You just need help, girl 

Well you think you're gonna find yourself a little piece of paradise 
But it ain't happened yet, so girl, you better think twice 
Don't you see no matter what you do 
You'll never run away from you 
And if you keep on runnin' 
You'll have to pay the price 

[Chorus] 

No, you don't need kicks 
To help you face the world each day 
That road goes nowhere 
I'm gonna help you find yourself another way 

[Chorus 2x - fade second time]


----------



## jazz lady

*last mac attack...*

Hey Mister
Where you going in such a hurry
Don't you think it's time you realized
There's a whole lot more to life than work and worry
The sweetest things in life are free
And there right before your eyes

You got to Stop and Smell the roses
You've got to count your many blessings everyday
You're gonna find your way to heaven is a rough and rocky road
If you don't Stop and Smell the roses along the way

Before you went to work this morning in the city
Did you spent some time with your family
Did you kiss your wife and tell her that she's pretty
Did you take your children to your breast and love them tenderly

You got to Stop and Smell the roses
You've got to count your many blessings everyday
You're gonna find your way to heaven is a rough and rocky road
If you don't Stop and Smell the roses along the way

Did you ever take a walk through the forest
Stop and dream a while among the trees
Well you can look up through the leaves right straight to heaven
You can almost hear the voice of God
In each any every breeze

You got to Stop and Smell the Roses
You've got to count your many blessings everyday
You're gonna find your way to heaven is a rough and rocky road
If you don't Stop and Smell the Roses along the way

You got to Stop and Smell the roses
You've got to count your many blessings everyday
You're gonna find your way to heaven is a rough and rocky road
If you don't Stop and Smell the roses along the way<SCRIPT>col=255;</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>function fadein() { document.getElementById("lyrid").style.color="rgb(" + col + "," + col + "," + col + ")"; col-=5; if(col>0) setTimeout('fadein()', 10); }</SCRIPT>


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> This song borders on the "way to sappy" side... I heard it this morning.



:seethetreehowbigitsgrown:


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> :seethetreehowbigitsgrown:


  NO BOBBY GOLDSBOROUGH - EVER!!!   lol


----------



## jazz lady

*Oops - I lied...one more Mac ditty for Mr. Ot ta...*

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
when you're perfect in every way.
I can't wait to look in the mirror
cause I get better looking each day.


To know me is to love me
I must be a hell of a man.
Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
but I'm doing the best that I can.

I used to have a girlfriend
but she just couldn't compete
with all of these love starved women
who keep clamoring at my feet.

Well I prob'ly could find me another
but I guess they're all in awe of me.
Who cares, I never get lonesome
cause I treasure my own company.

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
when you're perfect in every way,
I can't wait to look in the mirror
cause I get better looking each day

To know me is to love me
I must be a hell of a man.
Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
but I'm doing the best that I can.

I guess you could say I'm a loner,
a cowboy outlaw tough and proud.
I could have lots of friends if I want to
but then I wouldn't stand out from the crowd.

Some folks say that I'm egotistical.
Hell, I don't even know what that means.
I guess it has something to do with the way that I
fill out my skin tight blue jeans.

Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
when you're perfect in every way,
I can't wait to look in the mirror
cause I get better looking each day

To know me is to love me
I must be a hell of a man.
Oh Lord it's hard to be humble
but I'm doing the best that I can.
We're doing the best that we can<SCRIPT>col=255;</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>function fadein() { document.getElementById("lyrid").style.color="rgb(" + col + "," + col + "," + col + ")"; col-=5; if(col>0) setTimeout('fadein()', 10); }</SCRIPT>


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> This song borders on the "way too sappy" side... I heard it this morning.


"Borders", hell, it wins the blue ribbon for sappiness!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Borders", hell, it wins the blue ribbon for sappiness!


I was trying to be nice since it's Ot ta's favorite song...


----------



## Agee

*BJ Thomas*

I can't stop this feelin' deep inside of me 
Girl, you just don't realize what you do to me 
When ya hold me in your arms so tight 
You let me know everything's all right 

I-I-I, I'm hooked on a feelin' 
High on believin' that you're in love with me 

Lips are sweet as candy, the taste stays on my mind 
Girl, you keep me thirsty for another cup of wine 
I got it bad for you, girl but I don't need a cure 
I'll just stay addicted and hope I can endure 

All the good love when we're all alone 
Keep it up, girl, yeah ya turn me on 

I-I-I, I'm hooked on a feelin' 
High on believin' that you're in love with me 

<INSTRUMENTAL interlude>All the good love when we're all alone 
Keep it up, girl, yeah ya turn me on 

I-I-I, I'm hooked on a feelin' 
I'm high on believin' that you're in love with me


----------



## kwillia

Speaking of sappy... I will hate myself for posting this I'm sure, but I distinctly recall thinking Leo Sayer songs were da bomb when I was growing up... what was I thinking...


----------



## Agee

Heard on the radio this morning, that Paul Ankka has released an album where he covers several grunge bands.

Paul Ankka covering "Smells Like teen Spirit" by Nirvana, is just wrong


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Heard on the radio this morning, that Paul Ankka has released an album where he covers several grunge bands.
> 
> Paul Ankka covering "Smells Like teen Spirit" by Nirvana, is just wrong


  I guess he figures if Pat Boone could do it... so could he...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Speaking of sappy... I will hate myself for posting this I'm sure, but I distinctly recall thinking Leo Sayer songs were da bomb when I was growing up... what was I thinking...


"You make me feel like dancing"  

What were you thinking?


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I guess he figures if Pat Boone could do it... so could he...



Just like William Shatner singing


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "You make me feel like dancing"
> 
> What were you thinking?


Actually, it was a slow one that was my favorite... something about traveling and missing and such... don't make me go look for it...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I guess he figures if Pat Boone could do it... so could he...


Top ten in England


----------



## kwillia

OMG, Air... look what you've done...

While looking for the other song I actually found one I still love...

looks like its over you knew i couldnt stay 

shes coming home today 

we had a good thing ill miss your sweet love 

why must you look at me that way 

its oveeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEr sad eyes turn thee other way 

i dont want to see 
you cry 

sad eyes you knew thered come a day 
when we would have to say 
goodbye 

try to remember the magic that we shared 

in time your broken heart will mend 

i never used you you knew i really cared 

i hate to see it 
have to end 

but its oveeeeeeEEEEEEEr sad eyes turn thee other way 

i dont want to see 
you cry 

sad eyes you knew thered come a day 
when we would have to say 
goodbye 

sad eyes you knew thered come a day 
when we would have to say 
goodbye 

(byyyyye) sad eyes turn thee other (turn thee 
other way) i dont want to see you cry (cry cry cry) 
sad eyes you knew thered come a day when we would 
have to say goodbye 
(fade) sad eyes turn thee other way


----------



## kwillia

Here it is... this is the 45 I wore out...

When I need you
I just close my eyes
And I'm with you. And all that I so wanna give you
It's only a heartbeat away.

When I need love
I hold out my hands
And I touch love. I never knew there was so much love
Keeping me warm night and day.

Miles and miles of empty space in between us
The telephone can't take the place of your smiie.
But you know I won't be travelling for ever.
It's cold out
but hold out
And do like I do.

When I need you
I just close my eyes
. . .

It's not easy when the road is your driver.
Honey that's a heavy load that we bear.
But you know I won't be travelling a life time.
It's cold out
but hold out
And do like I do.
Oh
I need you.

When I need love. I hold out my hands
. . .

When i need you
I just close my eyes
And you're right here by my side.
Keeping me warm night and day
I just hold out my hands
I just hold out my hands
And I'm with you
darling.
Yes
1' with you
darling
AII I wanna give to you
It's only a heartbeat away.
Oh
I need you
darling.


----------



## Agee

Ahhhh K, those are so sweet...






















NOT!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ahhhh K, those are so sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT!


Don't hate me cause I'm a sentimental fool...


----------



## otter

Don’t know much about dancin’
That’s why I got this song
One of my legs is shorter than the other
’n’ both my feet’s too long
’course now right along with ’em
I got no natural rhythm
But I go dancin’ every night
Hopin’ one day I might get it right
I’m a dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
I hear that beat; I jump outa my seat,
But I can’t compete, ’cause I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool

The disco folks all dressed up
Like they’s fit to kill
I walk on in ’n’ see ’em there
Gonna give them all a thrill
When they see me comin’
They all steps aside
They has a fit while I commit
My social suicide, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
The beat goes on
And I’m so wrong
The beat goes on
And I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
The beat goes on ’n’ I’m so wrong
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool
Youwsa, youwsa, youwsa
I got it all together now
With my very own disco clothes, hey!
My shirt’s half open, t’show you my chains
’n’ the spoon for up my nose
I am really somethin’
That’s what you’d prob’ly say
So smoke your little smoke
Drink your little drink
While I dance the night away, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, I’m a
Dancin’ fool, (etc., etc.)

I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
I may be totally wrong, but I’m a
Fool-uh!

Hey darlin’...can I buy ya a drink? 
Lookin’ for mister goodbar? here he is...
Wait a minute...I’ve got it...you’re an italian!
Hah? 
Yer jewish? 
Love your nails...you must be a libra...
Your place or mine?


----------



## kwillia

Ewwwwww.


----------



## morganj614

*Neil Sedaka*

I love, I love, I love my calendar girl 
Yeah, sweet calendar girl, 
I love, I love, I love my calendar girl 
Each and every day of the year

January 
You start the year all fine 
February 
You're my little Valentine 
March 
I wanna march you down the aisle 
April 
You're the Easter bunny when you smile

Yeah, yeah, my heart's in a whirl 
I love, I love, I love my little calendar girl 
Every day, Every day of the year. 
(every day of the year)

May 
Maybe if I ask your dad and mom 
June 
They'll let me take you to the junior prom 
July 
Like a firecracker, I'm aglow 
August 
When you're on the beach you steal the show

Yeah, yeah my heart's in a whirl 
I love, I love, I love my little calendar girl 
Every day, Every day, of the year 
(every day of the year)

--musical break--

Yeah, yeah my heart's in a whirl 
I love, I love, I love my little calendar girl 
Every day, Every day, of the year 
(every day of the year)

September 
I light the candles at your sweet sixteen 
October 
Romeo and Juliet on Halloween 
November 
I'll give thanks that you belong to me 
December 
You're the present 'neath my Christmas tree

Yeah, yeah my heart's in a whirl 
I love, I love, I love my little calendar girl 
Every day, Every day, of the year 
(every day of the year)

I love, I love, I love my calendar girl  Yeah sweet calendar girl (x2)


----------



## kwillia

I hate all Neil Sadaka songs...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hate all Neil Sadaka songs...


I hate all Neil Young songs...


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hate all Neil Sadaka songs...



I did it cuz it was one of those 'sappy, make ya wanna puke' songs.


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I did it cuz it was one of those 'sappy, make ya wanna puke' songs.


 It worked...


----------



## Agee

*Just for K-Jo*

 :guitar:  

Hey hey, my my
Rock and roll can never die
There’s more to the picture
Than meets the eye.
Hey hey, my my.

Out of the blue and into the black
You pay for this, but they give you that
And once you’re gone, you can’t come back
When you’re out of the blue and into the black.

The king is gone but he’s not forgotten
Is this the story of johnny rotten? 
It’s better to burn out ’cause rust never sleeps
The king is gone but he’s not forgotten.

Hey hey, my my
Rock and roll can never die
There’s more to the picture
Than meets the eye


----------



## K_Jo

Dear Air,

Thank you very much.  That was really special.

KHo


----------



## chaotic

*What is going on here?*

Neil Sedaka, Leo Sayer, sappy songs? I leave you all alone for a while, and I come back to this??? 

Here's one for ya:

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing

Miracles right before my eyes
You sexy thing got me hypnotised
Don't stop what ya' doing
What ya' doing to me
My angel from above lying next to me
How did ya' know that I'd be the one
Been a long time coming only just begun
Doing all the things that makes my heart sing
Keep doing what you're doing you sexy thing

How did ya' know I needed you so badly
How did ya' know I gave my heart gladly
Yesterday I was one of a lonely people
Now you're lying next to me
Making love to me

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing

Only yesterday I was on my own
Just another day later my mind was blown
You sexy thing come into my life
Forever and a day it feels so right
How did ya' know that I'd be the one
Been a long time coming only just begun
Doing all the things that makes my heart sing
Keep doing what you're doing you sexy thing

How did ya' know I needed you so badly
How did ya' know I gave my heart gladly
Yesterday I was one of a lonely people
Now you're lying next to me
Making love to me

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

You sexy thing


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I believe in miracles
> Where you from
> You sexy thing


Thank you for rescuing me.  


A girl in my office spill something on her blouse at lunch and asked how to get it out.  "Shout" was sugggested, so naturally I start singing...

<SMALL>Well, you know you make me wanna
(Shout) Throw my hand up
(Shout) Kick my heels back
(Shout) Throw my head back
(Shout) Come on now (Shout)
Don't forget to say you will
(Shout, Shout) Don't forget to say
(Shout) Yeah yeah yeah yeah, come on
(Say you will) Say it right now, baby
(Say you will) Come on, come on
(Say you will) Say it right now, baby
(Say you will)</SMALL>

<SMALL>I still remember
When you used to be nine years old yeah, yeah
An' now that you're grown up
You're old enough to know
An' you wanna leave me
You wanna let me go</SMALL>

<SMALL>I want you to know
I said I want you to know right now
You've been good to me, baby
Better than I've been to myself
And if you ever leave me
I don't want nobody else
I said I want you to know
I said I want you to know right no</SMALL>

<SMALL>You know you make me wanna
(Shout) Kick my shoes off
(Shout) Throw my hands up
(Shout) Take my pants off
(Shout) Come on now
(Shout) Don't forget to say you will
(Shout, Shout) Don't forget to say
(Shout) Yeah yeah yeah yeah, come on
(Say you will) Say it right now, baby
(Say you will)</SMALL>

<SMALL>(Say) Say that you love me
(Say) Say that you need me
(Say) Say that you want me
(Say) Don't ever leave me
(Shout) Come on now
(Shout) Come on now
(Shout) Come on now
(Shout) Come on now</SMALL>

<SMALL>(Shout) A little bit softer now</SMALL>

<SMALL>(Shout) A little bit louder now</SMALL>

<SMALL>Hey (Hey) Hey (Hey)
Yeah (Yeah) Yeah (Yeah)
Shout now
A little shout now
Jump up and shout now
A little shout now
Come on (Shout now)
Come on now (Shout now)
Come on now (Shout now)
Come on now (Shout now)
Come on jump up and shout now
A little shout now
Jump up and shout now
A little shout now
Jump up and shout now
A little shout now
Jump up and shout now
A little shout now, yeah</SMALL>
<SMALL></SMALL> 
<SMALL></SMALL>


----------



## morganj614

*Thompson Twins*

This old life seemed much too long
With little point in going on
I couldn't think of what to say
Words just vanished in the haze
I was feeling cold and tired
Yeah kinda sad and uninspired
But when it almost seemed too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in your touch
(chorus)
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
LAY YOUR HANDS ON ME
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
WOO-OO-OO-OO!
OH LAY YOUR HANDS
OH LAY HOUR HANDS ON ME
Back and forth across the sea
I have chased so many dreams
But I have never felt the grace
That I have felt in your embrace
Oh I was tired and I was cold
Yeah with a hunger in my soul
When it almost seemed too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in your touch
(REPEAT CHORUS)
Now you made me feel so good
Yeah like I never ever thought I would
You know you make me feel so strong
And now our laughter just goes on and on
So c'mon lay your hands on me
Cause close to you is where I really wanna be
And if it ever gets too much
I see your face
And sense the grace
And feel the magic in our touch
(REPEAT CHORUS TO FADE)


----------



## morganj614

*Peter Gabriel*

Games Without Frontiers
Hans plays with Lotte, Lotte plays with Jane
Jane plays with Willi, Willi is happy again
Suki plays with Leo, Sacha plays with Britt
Adolf builts a bonfire, Enrico plays with it
-Whistling tunes we hid in the dunes by the seaside
-Whistling tunes we're kissing baboons in the jungle
It's a knockout
If looks could kill, they probably will
In games without frontiers-war without tears
Games without frontiers-war without tears

Jeux sans frontieres

Andre has a red flag, Chiang Ching's is blue
They all have hills to fly them on except for Lin Tai Yu
Dressing up in costumes, playing silly games
Hiding out in tree-tops shouting out rude names
-Whistling tunes we hide in the dunes by the seaside
-Whistling tunes we piss on the goons in the jungle
It's a knockout
If looks could kill they probably will
In games without frontiers-wars without tears
If looks could kill they probably will
In games without frontiers-war without tears
Games without frontiers-war without tears

Jeux sans frontieres


----------



## mAlice

The sun shines
And people forget
The spray flies as the speedboat glides
And people forget
Forget they're hiding
The girls smile
And people forget
The snow packs as the skier tracks
And people forget
Forget they're hiding.

Behind an eminence front
Eminence front - It's a put on.
It's an eminence front - it's an Eminence Front
It's a put on
It's an eminence Front - Eminence front...

Come on join the party
Dress to kill
Won't you come on join the party
Dress to kill.
Dress to kill.

Drinks flow
People forget
That big wheel spins, the hair thins
People forget
Forget they're hiding.
The news slows
People forget
The shares crash, hopes are dashed
People forget
Forget they're hiding.

Behind an eminence front
An Eminence front - it's a put on
It's just an eminence Front....

Come on join the party
Dress to
Come on join the party
Dress to
Come on join the party
Dress to
Come on join the party
Dress to kill
Dress yourself to kill.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I believe in miracles
> Where you from
> You sexy thing
> I believe in miracles
> Since you came along
> You sexy thing


I love that song...


----------



## kwillia

I love this one too...

Looking out on the morning rain
I used to feel uninspired
And when I knew I had to face another day
Lord, it made me feel so tired
Before the day I met you, life was so unkind
But your love was the key to peace my mind

Cause you make me feel, you make me feel, you make me feel like
A natural woman

When my soul was in the lost-and-found
You came along to claim it
I didn't know just what was wrong with me
Till your kiss helped me name it
Now I'm no longer doubtful of what I'm living for
Cause if I make you happy I don't need no more

Oh, baby, what you've done to me
You make me feel so good inside
And I just want to be close to you
You make me fell so alive


----------



## Tonio

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Jeux sans frontieres


For years, I thought Kate Bush was singing "She's so funky, yeah"


----------



## Tonio

Do you have the time
To listen to me whine
About nothing and everything all at once
I am one of those
Melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone no doubt about it

Sometimes I gve myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid
I'm just stoned

I went to a shrink to analyze my dreams
She says it's lack of sex that's bringing me down
I went to a whore she said my life's a bore
Just quit my whining cause it's bringing her down

Sometimes I gve myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid
Ah, yah yah yah

Grasping to control,
So I better hold on.

Sometimes I gve myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid
I'm just stoned


----------



## Tonio

A little FZ...

She had that
Camarillo brillo
Flamin' out along her head,
I mean her Mendocino bean-o
By where some bugs had made it red 

She ruled the Toads of the Short Forest
And every newt in Idaho
And every cricket who had chorused
By the bush in Buffalo 

She said she was
A Magic Mama
And she could throw a mean Tarot
And carried on without a comma
That she was someone I should know 

She had a snake for a pet
And an amulet
And she was breeding a dwarf
But she wasn't done yet
She had gray-green skin
A doll with a pin
I told her she was awright
But I couldn't come in
(I couldn't come in right then . . . ) 

And so she wandered
Through the door-way
Just like a shadow from the tomb
She said her stereo was four-way
An' I'd just love it in her room 

Well, I was born
To have adventure
So I just followed up the steps
Right past her fuming incense stencher
To where she hung her castanets 

She stripped away
Her rancid poncho
An' laid out naked by the door
We did it till we were un-con-chows
An' it was useless any more 

She had a snake for a pet
And an amulet
And she was breeding a dwarf
But she wasn't done yet
She had gray-green skin
A doll with a pin
I told her she was awright
But I couldn't come in
(actually, I was very busy then) 

And so she wandered
Through the door-way
Just like a shadow from the tomb
She said her stereo was four-way
An' I'd just love it in her room 

Well, I was born
To have adventure
So I just followed up the steps
Right past her fuming incense stencher
To where she hung her castanets 

She said she was
A Magic Mama
And she could throw a mean Tarot
And carried on without a comma
That she was someone I should know 

(Is that a real poncho . . . I mean
Is that a Mexican poncho or is that a Sears poncho?
Hmmm . . . no foolin' . . . )


----------



## Tonio

I'm a little pimp with my hair gassed back
Pair a khaki pants with my shoe shined black 

Got a little lady . . . walk the street
Tellin' all the boys that she cain't be beat 

Twenny dollah bill (I can set you straight)
Meet me onna corner boy 'n don't be late 

Man in a suit with a bow-tie neck
Wanna buy a grunt with a third party check 

Standin' onna porch of the Lido Hotel
Floozies in the lobby love the way I sell:
HOT MEAT
HOT RATS
HOT CATS
HOT RITZ
HOT ROOTS
HOT SOOTS 

HOT MEAT
HOT RATS
HOT CATS
HOT ZITZ
HOT ROOTS
HOT SOOTS


----------



## jazz lady

I saw you in a river of stardust
And golden spray was sent down by the good sun
It covered you and made you shine

An angel that’s what you are
But this shining flower knows it can sting

I know my mind is taken over by
This satellite in the land of cloud
Where you fell from

An angel that’s what you are
But this shining flower knows it can sting

Honesty it could destroy me
An angel is worth the risk
Of being sentenced by a pilot
To my dreamland cross

An angel that’s what you are
But this shining flower knows it can sting

I know my mind is taken over by
This satellite in the land of cloud
Where you fell from

An angel that’s what you are
But this shining flower knows it can sting


----------



## RoseRed

Once I had a love and it was a gas
Soon turned out had a heart of glass
Seemed like the real thing, only to find
Mucho mistrust, love's gone behind
Once I had a love and it was divine
Soon found out I was losing my mind
It seemed like the real thing but I was so blind
Mucho mistrust, love's gone behind

In between
What I find is pleasing and I'm feeling fine
Love is so confusing there's no peace of mind
If I fear I'm losing you it's just no good
You teasing like you do

Once I had a love and it was a gas
Soon turned out had a heart of glass
Seemed like the real thing, only to find
Mucho mistrust, love's gone behind

Once I had a love and it was divine
Soon found out I was losing my mind
It seemed like the real thing but I was so blind
Mucho mistrust, love's gone behind

Lost inside
Adorable illusion and I cannot hide
I'm the one you're using, please don't push me aside
We coulda made it cruising, yeah

Yeah, riding high on love's true bluish light

Once I had a love and it was a gas
Soon turned out to be a pain in the ass
Seemed like the real thing only to find
Mucho mistrust, love's gone behind


----------



## otter

Dear Sir or Madam, will you read my book?
It took me years to write, will you take a look?
Based on a novel by a man named Lear
And I need a job, so I want to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.

It's the dirty story of a dirty man
And his clinging wife doesn't understand.
His son is working for the Daily Mail,
It's a steady job but he wants to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.

Paperback writer

It's a thousand pages, give or take a few,
I'll be writing more in a week or two.
I can make it longer if you like the style,
I can change it round and I want to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.

If you really like it you can have the rights,
It could make a million for you overnight.
If you must return it, you can send it here
But I need a break and I want to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.

Paperback writer

Paperback writer - paperback writer
Paperback writer - paperback writer


----------



## K_Jo

Hi, I'm new here.  What's this thread about?


----------



## kwillia

They're gonna put me in the movies
They're gonna make a big star out of me
We'll make the film
about a man that's sad lonely
And all gotta do is act naturally

Well, I'll bet you I'm a gonna be a big star
Might win an Oscar you can't never tell
The movies gonna make me a big star
'Cause I can play the part so well
Well, I hope you come to see me
in the movies

Then, I'll know that you will plainly see
The biggest fool
That's ever hit the big time
And all I gotta do is act naturally

We'll make the scene
About a man that's sad and lonely
And beggin' down upon his bended knees
I'll play the part and I won't need rehearsin'
All I'll have to do is act naturally


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here.  What's this thread about?



It's not about you.


----------



## RoseRed

Well, I’ve got to run to keep from hiding,
And I’m bound to keep on riding.
And I’ve got one more silver dollar,
But I’m not gonna let them catch me, no,
Not gonna let ’em catch the midnight rider.

And I don’t own the clothes I’m wearing,
And the road goes on forever,
And I’ve got one more silver dollar,
But I’m not gonna let them catch me, no
Not gonna let ’em catch the midnight rider.

And I’ve gone by the point of caring,
Some old bed I’ll soon be sharing,
And I’ve got one more silver dollar,

Repeat three times and fade
But I’m not gonna let ’em catch me, no
Not gonna let them catch the midnight rider.


----------



## kwillia

Hey pretty baby are you ready for me 
It's your good rockin' daddy down from Tennessee 
I'm just out of Austin bound for San Antone 
With the radio blastin' and the bird dog on 
There's a speed trap up ahead in Selma Town 
But no local yokel gonna shut me down 
'Cause me and my boys got this rig unwound 
And we've come a thousand miles from a Guitar Town 
Nothin' ever happened 'round my hometown 
And I ain't the kind to just hang around 
But I heard someone callin' my name one day 
And I followed that voice down the lost highway 
Everybody told me you can't get far 
On thirty-seven dollars and a jap guitar 
Now I'm smokin' into Texas with the hammer down 
And a rockin' little combo from the Guitar Town 

Hey pretty baby don't you know it ain't my fault 
I love to hear the steel belts hummin' on the asphalt 
Wake up in the middle of the night in a truck stop 
Stumble in the restaurant wonderin' why I don't stop 

Gotta keep rockin' why I still can 
I gotta two pack habit and a motel tan 
But when my boots hit the boards I'm a brand new man 
With my back to the riser I make my stand 
And hey pretty baby won't you hold me tight 
We're loadin' up and rollin' out of here tonight 
One of these days I'm gonna settle down 
And take you back with me to the Guitar Town 

:guitar:


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here.  What's this thread about?


Hit the Road Ho and don'tcha come back
No more no more no more no more,
Hit the Road Ho and don'tcha come back
No more
What'd you say

Old woman old woman, oh you treat me so mean,
You're the meanest old woman that I ever have seen,
Well I guess if you say so
I'll have to pack my things and go (that's right) 
Now Baby, listen Baby, don't you treat me this-a way
'Cause I'll be back on my feet some day,
Don't care if you do, cause it's understood,
You got no money, and you just ain't no good
Well I guess if you say so
I'll have to pack my things and go (that's right)

Well ...
Uh, whud jou say?
I didn't understand you.
You can't mean that ...
Aw now Baby, Please.
What you tryin to do to me!?


----------



## kwillia

I miss nomo...

My bills are all due and the baby needs shoes and I'm busted
Cotton is down to a quarter a pound, but I'm busted
I got a cow that went dry and a hen that won't lay
A big stack of bills that gets bigger each day
The county's gonna haul my belongings away cause I'm busted.

I went to my brother to ask for a loan cause I was busted
I hate to beg like a dog without his bone, but I'm busted
My brother said there ain't a thing I can do,
My wife and my kids are all down with the flu,
And I was just thinking about calling on you 'cause I'm busted.

Well, I am no thief, but a man can go wrong when he's busted
The food that we canned last summer is gone and I'm busted
The fields are all bare and the cotton won't grow,
Me and my family got to pack up and go,
But I'll make a living, just where I don't know cause I'm busted.

I'm broke, no bread, I mean like nothing...


----------



## jazz lady

*Bruce!  Bruce!  Bruce!*

I had a friend was a big baseball player
Back in high school
He could throw that speedball by you
Make you look like a fool boy
Saw him the other night at this roadside bar
I was walking in, he was walking out
We went back inside sat down had a few drinks
But all he kept talking about was

Glory days well they’ll pass you by
Glory days in the wink of a young girl’s eye
Glory days, glory days

Well there’s a girl that lives up the block
Back in school she could turn all the boy’s heads
Sometimes on a friday I’ll stop by
And have a few drinks after she put her kids to bed
Her and her husband bobby well they split up
I guess it’s two years gone by now
We just sit around talking about the old times,
She says when she feels like crying
She starts laughing thinking about

Glory days well they’ll pass you by
Glory days in the wink of a young girl’s eye
Glory days, glory days

My old man worked 20 years on the line
And they let him go
Now everywhere he goes out looking for work
They just tell him that he’s too old
I was 9 nine years old and he was working at the
Metuchen ford plant assembly line
Now he just sits on a stool down at the legion hall
But I can tell what’s on his mind

Glory days yeah goin back
Glory days aw he ain’t never had
Glory days, glory days

Now I think I’m going down to the well tonight
And I’m going to drink till I get my fill
And I hope when I get old I don’t sit around thinking about it
But I probably will
Yeah, just sitting back trying to recapture
A little of the glory of, well time slips away
And leaves you with nothing mister but
Boring stories of glory days

Glory days well they’ll pass you by
Glory days in the wink of a young girl’s eye
Glory days, glory days

Glory days well they’ll pass you by
Glory days in the wink of a young girl’s eye
Glory days, glory days


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Glory days well they’ll pass you by
> Glory days in the wink of a young girl’s eye
> Glory days, glory days


 Thanks Jazzy... I have been trying to hold back on my Bruce postings...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thanks Jazzy... I have been trying to hold back on my Bruce postings...


I figured you might need a little...RELEASE...


----------



## jazz lady

*some slowhand...*

What’ll you do when you get lonely
No one waiting by your side? 
You’ve been running and hiding much too long.
You know it’s just your foolish pride.

Layla, you’ve got me on my knees.
Layla, I’m begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won’t you ease my worried mind.

I tried to give you consolation
When your old man had let you down.
Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
Turned my whole world upside down.

Layla, you’ve got me on my knees.
Layla, I’m begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won’t you ease my worried mind.

Let’s make the best of the situation
Before I finally go insane.
Please don’t say we’ll never find a way
And tell me all my love’s in vain.

Layla, you’ve got me on my knees.
Layla, I’m begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won’t you ease my worried mind.

Layla, you’ve got me on my knees.
Layla, I’m begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won’t you ease my worried mind.

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*led zepplin...rock on...*

You need coolin’, baby, I’m not foolin’,
I’m gonna send you back to schoolin’,
Way down inside honey, you need it,
I’m gonna give you my love,
I’m gonna give you my love.

Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 

You’ve been learnin’, baby, I been learnin’,
All them good times, baby, baby, I’ve been yearnin’,
Way, way down inside honey, you need it,
I’m gonna give you my love,
I’m gonna give you my love.

Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 
(various mumblings and screechings with cool effects)  


You’ve been coolin’, baby, I’ve been droolin’,
All the good times I’ve been misusin’,
Way, way down inside, I’m gonna give you my love,
I’m gonna give you every inch of my love,
Gonna give you my love.
Yeah! all right! let’s go!

Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 
Wanna whole lotta love? 

Way down inside, woman,
You need love.

Shake for me, girl
I wanna be your backdoor man.
Hey, oh, hey, oh
Oh, oh, oh
Keep a-coolin’, baby,
Keep a-coolin’, baby.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hit the Road Ho and don'tcha come back
> No more no more no more no more,
> Hit the Road Ho and don'tcha come back
> No more
> What'd you say


I will not cry because I know you don't mean that.


----------



## jazz lady

*time for some southern-fried rock...*

Big wheels keep on turning
Carry me home to see my kin
Singing songs about the southland
I miss alabamy once again
And I think it’s a sin, yes

Well I heard mister young sing about her
Well, I heard ole neil put her down
Well, I hope neil young will remember
A southern man don’t need him around anyhow

Sweet home alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home alabama
Lord, I’m coming home to you

In birmingham they love the governor
Now we all did what we could do
Now watergate does not bother me
Does your conscience bother you? 
Tell the truth

Sweet home alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home alabama
Lord, I’m coming home to you
Here I come alabama

Now muscle shoals has got the swampers
And they’ve been known to pick a song or two
Lord they get me off so much
They pick me up when I’m feeling blue
Now how about you? 

Sweet home alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home alabama
Lord, I’m coming home to you

Sweet home alabama
Oh sweet home baby
Where the skies are so blue
And the governor’s true
Sweet home alabama
Lordy
Lord, I’m coming home to you
Yea, yea montgomery’s got the answer

:guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*still rocking after all these years...*

Everytime that I look in the mirror
All these lines on my face gettin’ clearer
The past is gone
It went by like dust to dawn
Isn’t that the way
Everybody’s got their dues in life to pay

I know what nobody knows
Where it comes and where it goes
I know it’s everybody’s sin
You got to lose to know how to win

Half my life is in books’ written pages
Live and learn from fools and from sages
You know it’s true
All the things come back to you

Sing with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter, sing for the tears
Sing with me, if it’s just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good lord will take you away

Dream on, dream on
Dream yourself a dream come true
Dream on, dream on
Dream until your dream come true
Dream on, dream on, dream on...

Sing with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter and sing for the tears
Sing with me, if it’s just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good lord will take you away


----------



## cattitude

Look a here girls I'm telling you now
They call me "Lovin' Dan"
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man

If you don't believe I'mm all that I say
Come up and take my hand
When I let you go you'll cry "Oh yes,"
"He's a sixty-minute man

There'll be 15 minutes of kissing
Then you'll holler "please don't stop"
There'll be 15 minutes of teasing
And 15 minutes of squeezing
And 15 minutes of blowing my top

If your man ain't treating you right
Come up and see ol' Dan
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man

Sixty-minute man
They call me Lovin' Dan
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man

Sixty-minute man
They call me Lovin' Dan
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man

There'll be 15 minutes of kissing
Then you'll holler "please don't stop"
There'll be 15 minutes of teasing
And 15 minutes of squeezing
And 15 minutes of blowing my top

If your man ain't treating you right
Come up and see ol' Dan
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man, oh yeah
SIXTY-MINUTE MAN


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Look a here girls I'm telling you now
> They call me "Lovin' Dan"
> I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
> I'm a sixty-minute man


----------



## cattitude

As the midnight moon was drifting through
The lazy sway of the trees
I saw the look in your eyes looking into mine
Seeing what you wanted to see
Darlin' don't say a word 'cos I already heard
What your body's saying to mine
I'm tired of fast moves, I've got a slow groove
On my mind

I want a man with a slow hand
I want a lover with an easy touch
I want somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
I want somebody who will understand
When it comes to love I want a slow hand

On shadowed ground with no one around
And a blanket of stars in our eyes
We are drifting free, like two lost leaves
On the crazy wind of the night
Darlin' don't say a word 'cos I already heard
What your body's saying to mine
If I want it all night, you say it's alright
We got the time

'Cos I got a man with a slow hand
I got a lover with an easy touch
I've found somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
I've found somebody who will understand
When it comes to love I want a slow hand

If I want it all night, please say it's alright
It's not a fast move but a slow groove
On my mind

'Cos I got a man with a slow hand
I got a lover with an easy touch
I've found somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
I've found somebody who will understand
I've found a lover with a slow hand

Lover with a slow hand
And I get all excited with his easy touch
I've found somebody who will spend the night
Not come and go in a heated rush


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Lover with a slow hand
> And I get all excited with his easy touch
> I've found somebody who will spend the night
> Not come and go in a heated rush


  :meltsintoapuddle:


----------



## Ponytail

http://he.fi/video/apache.mpg


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

> http://he.fi/video/apache.mpg


  

You ain't right.


----------



## Ponytail

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You ain't right.



I hear that alot.


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I hear that alot.


Especially when driving a Taurus.


----------



## Agee

*Afroman*

was gonna clean my room until I got high
I gonna get up and find the broom but then I got high
My room is still messed up and I know why
- cause I got high (repeat 3x)

I was gonna go to class before I got high
I coulda cheated and I coulda passed but I got high
I am taking it next semester and I know why
- cause I got high (repeat 3x)

I was gonna go to work but then I got high
I just got a new promotion but I got high
Now I’m selling dope and I know why
- cause I got high (repeat 3x)

I was gonna go to court before I got high
I was gonna pay my child support but then I got high
They took my whole paycheck and I know why
- cause I got high (repeat 3x)

I wasnt gonna run from the cops but I was high
I was gonna pull right over and stop but I was high
Now I am a paraplegic - because I got high (repeat 3x)

I was gonna pay my car note until I got high
I was gonna gamble on the boat but then I got high
Now the tow truck is pulling away and I know why
- because I got high (repeat 3x)

I was gonna make love to you but then I got high
I was gonna eat yo xxxx too but then I got high
Now I’m xxxx off and I know why
- cause I got high (repeat 3x)

I messed up my entire life because I got high
I lost my kids and wife because I got high
Now I’m sleeping on the sidewalk and I know why
- cause I got high (repeat 3x)

I’m gonna stop singing this song because I’m high
I’m singing this whole thing wrong because I’m high
And if I don’t sell one copy I know why
- cause I’m high (repeat 3x


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> was gonna clean my room until I got high
> I gonna get up and find the broom but then I got high
> My room is still messed up and I know why
> - cause I got high (repeat 3x)


Holy crap!  Flashback time!


----------



## jazz lady

*My office mates were just singing this one in the office...*

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they fought with expert timing

They were funky China men from funky Chinatown
They were chopping them up and they were chopping them down
It's an ancient Chineese art and everybody knew their part
From a feint into a slip, and kicking from the hip

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they fought with expert timing

There was funky Billy Chin and little Sammy Chung
He said here comes the big boss, lets get it on
We took a bow and made a stand, started swinging with the hand
The sudden motion made me skip now we're into a brand knew trip

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they did it with expert timing

(repeat)..make sure you have expert timing
Kung-fu fighting, had to be fast as lightning


----------



## Ponytail

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Especially when driving a Taurus.


----------



## Agee

*more get the Led out*

Spent my days with a woman unkind,
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine.
Made up my mind to make a new start,
Going to california with an aching in my heart.
Someone told me there’s a girl out there
With love in her eyes and flowers in her hair.
Took my chances on a big jet plane,
Never let them tell you that they’re all the same.
The sea was red and the sky was grey,
Wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today.
The mountains and the canyons started to tremble and shake
As the children of the sun began to awake.
Seems that the wrath of the gods
Got a punch on the nose and it started to flow;
I think I might be sinking.
Throw me a line if I reach it in time
I’ll meet you up there where the path
Runs straight and high.
To find a queen without a king;
They say she plays guitar and cries and sings.
La la la la
Ride a white mare in the footsteps of dawn
Tryin’ to find a woman who’s never, never, never been born.
Standing on a hill in my mountain of dreams,
Telling myself it’s not as hard, hard, hard as it seems.


----------



## Agee

*Led fest*

Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
>from the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
The hammer of the gods
Will drive our ships to new lands,
To fight the horde, singing and crying:
Valhalla, I am coming!
On we sweep with threshing oar,
Our only goal will be the western shore.
Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
>from the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
How soft your fields so green,
Can whisper tales of gore,
Of how we calmed the tides of war.
We are your overlords.
On we sweep with threshing oar,
Our only goal will be the western shore.
So now you’d better stop and rebuild all your ruins,
For peace and trust can win the day
Despite of all your losing.


----------



## Agee

*uno mas*

I can’t quit you, baby,
So I’m gonna put you down for awhile.
I can’t quit you, baby,
I guess I gotta put you down for awhile.
Said you messed up my happy home,
Made me mistreat my only child.
Yessir, you did!

Said you know I love you, baby,
My love for you I could never hide.
Oh, you know I love you, baby,
My love for you I could never hide.
Oh, when I feel you near me little girl
I know you are my one desire.

When you hear me moaning and groaning, baby,
You know it hurts me deep down inside.
When you hear me moaning and groaning, baby,
You know it hurts me deep down inside.
Oh, when you hear me, honey, baby,
You know you’re my one desire.
Yes, you are.


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

>


Whoo-hoo!     I can now honestly say I got boinked by PT.  

:mydreamhascometrue:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *more get the Led out*


  Thank you.  It's been a Led Zeppelin kind of day.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank you. It's been a Led Zeppelin kind of day.


 I think that "Beta release" software is going to go over like a Led Zeppelin


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I think that "Beta release" software is going to go over like a Led Zeppelin


 All right, funny guy. I can't decide whether to "boink" or "groan" you for THAT one. 





Oh, what the heck...



* * * G R O A N * * *


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> "boink" or "groan"
> 
> 
> * * * G R O A N * * *


Don't they go hand & hand....

wait, that's moan, my bad


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Don't they go hand & hand....
> 
> wait, that's moan, my bad


Moans can be groans and vice versa.  

Actually, all _three_ go together.


----------



## jazz lady

*Continuing on since I was so *rudely* interrupted...*

heading to Boston...


Now I’m not like this, I’m really kind of shy
But I get this feeling whenever you walk by
I don’t wanna down you, I wanna make you high
If you you could see your way to me, come on and let me try.

Let me take you home tonight
Mamma now it’s alright
Let me take you home tonight
I’ll show you sweet delight.

You must understand this, I’ve watched you for so long
That I feel I’ve known you, I know it can’t be wrong
If we just get together, I want to make you see
I’m dreaming of your sweet love tonight, so mamma let it be

Let me take you home tonight
Mamma now it’s alright
Let me take you home tonight
I’ll show you sweet delight.

I don’t wanna make excuses, I don’t wanna lie
I just got to get loose
With you tonight

Let me take you home tonight
Mamma now it’s alright
Let me take you home tonight
I’ll show you sweet delight.

I don’t wanna make excuses, I don’t wanna lie
I just got to get loose
With you tonight

I don’t wanna down you, I wanna make you high
And I get this feeling whenever you walk by
If we just get together, I wanna make you see
I’m dreamin’ of your sweet love tonight, so mamma let it be.

Let me take you home tonight
Mamma now it’s alright
Let me take you home tonight
I’ll show you sweet delight
I wanna show you sweet delight, show ya sweet delight
Pretty mamma wanna show ya sweet delight

Let me take you home tonight
You know I wanna take you home
Let me take you home tonight
I don’t wanna be alone
Let me take you home tonight
Let me take you home tonight
Let me take you home tonight


----------



## jazz lady

*more boston...*

Well come on
All you people
The time has come to get together
You gotta have a little rock ’n’ roll music
To get you through the stormy weather
And do whatever you feel
When you let go
Nothin’s gonna help you more than rock ’n’ roll

So come on, put you hands together
You know it’s now or never
Take a chance on rock ’n’ roll

Ooo are you feelin’ satisfied
Come on let us give your mind a ride
Ooo are you ready tonight
Come on let us give your mind a ride you can do what you like
Come on let us give your mind a ride

Oh that funky feelin’
Is what you need to get you through
You oughta know
I’ll tell you somethin’
Don’t let your troubles get to you
’cause win or lose it’s alright
Well take control
And nothin’s gonna help you more than rock ’n’ roll

So come on
Put you hands together
You know it’s now or never
Take a chance on rock ’n’ roll

Ooo are you feelin’ satisfied
Come on let us give your mind a ride
Ooo are you ready tonight
Come on let us give your mind a ride you can do what you like
Come on let us give your mind a ride


----------



## jazz lady

*and still more boston...*

Don’t look back
A new day is breakin’
It’s been too long since I felt this way
I don’t mind where I get taken
The road is callin’
Today is the day

I can see
It took so long to realize
I’m much too strong
Not to compromise
Now I see what I am is holding me down
I’ll turn it around

I finally see the dawn arrivin’
I see beyond the road I’m drivin’
Far away and left behind

It’s a new horizon and I’m awakin’ now
Oh I see myself in a brand new way
The sun is shinin’
The clouds are breakin’
’cause I can’t lose now, there’s no game to play

I can tell
There’s no more time left to criticize
I’ve seen what I could not recognize
Everthing in my life was leading me on
But I can be strong

I finally see the dawn arrivin’
I see beyond the road I’m drivin’
Far away and left behind


----------



## chaotic

Been a whole lot easier since the b**** left town
It's been a whole lot happier without her face around
Nobody upstairs gonna stomp and shout
Nobody at the back door gonna throw my laundry out

She hold the shotgun while you do-si-do
She want one man made of Hercules and Cyrano
Been a whole lot easier since the b**** is gone
Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong

Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong
Ain't nobody gonna bow no more when you sound your gong
Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong
What'cha gonna do to get into another one of these rock 'n' roll songs?

Other peoples' thoughts, they ain't your hand-me-downs
Would it be so bad to simply turn around
You cook so well, all nice and French
You do your brain surgery too mamma, with your monkey wrench

Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong
Ain't nobody gonna bow no more when you sound your gong
Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong
What'cha gonna do to get into another one of these rock 'n' roll songs?
Yeah
Can't be wrong
No, no, no
Can't be wrong
Oh, you can't be wrong
Can't be wrong
Can't be wrong
No, no, no

I hope them cigarettes are gonna make you cough
I hope you heard this song and it p***ed you off
I take that back I hope your doing fine
And if I had a dollar I might give you ninety-nine

Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong
Ain't nobody gonna bow no more when you sound your gong
Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong
What'cha gonna do to get into another one of these rock 'n' roll songs?

Ah
Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong, no, no, no, no, no, no, no
Oh, you can't be wrong
Oh, you can't be wrong
You can't be wrong
Oh
Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong, no
Oh, you can't be wrong
Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong, whoah
Oh


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Little miss, little miss, little miss can't be wrong, whoah
> Oh


  I love the Spin Doctors.  I think I posted another one of their songs earlier.  Are they even still around?


----------



## jazz lady

*my fav spin doctors tune...*

One, two, princes kneel before you
(that’s what I said, now)
Princes, princes who adore you
(just go ahead, now)
One has diamonds in his pockets
(that sounds great, now)
This one, said he wants to buy you lockets
(ain’t in his head, now)

This one, he got a princely racket
(that’s what I said, now)
Got some big seal upon his jacket
(ain’t in his head, now)
Marry him, your father will condone you
(how bout that, now)
Marry me, your father will disown you
(he’ll eat his hat, now)

Aww, marry him or marry me,
I’m the one that loves you b baby can’t you see? 
Ain’t got no future or a family tree,
But I know what a prince and lover ought to be,
I know what a prince and lover ought to be....

Said, if you want to call me baby
(just go ahead, now)
An’ if you’d like to tell me maybe
(just go ahead, now)
An if you wanna buy me flowers
(just go ahead, now)
And if you’d like to talk for hours
(just go ahead, now)

Said, one, two, princes kneel before you
(that’s what I said, now)
Princes, princes who adore you
(just go ahead, now)
One has diamonds in his pockets
(that sounds great, now)
This one, he wants to buy you lockets
(ain’t in his head, now)

Marry him or marry me,
I’m the one that loves you baby can’t you see? 
Ain’t got no future or a family tree,
But I know what a prince and lover ought to be,
I know what a prince and lover ought to be....

Said, if you want to call me baby
(just go ahead, now)
An’ if you’d like to tell me maybe
(just go ahead, now)
If you wanna buy me flowers
(just go ahead, now)
And if you’d like to talk for hours
(just go ahead, now)
And if you want to call me baby
(just go ahead, now)
An’ if you’d like to tell me maybe
(just go ahead, now)
If you’d like buy me flowers
(just go ahead, now)
And if you’d like to talk for hours
(just go ahead, now)

Said, if you want to call me baby

(just go ahead, now)

An’ if you’d like to tell me maybe

(just go ahead, now)

If you wanna buy me flowers

(just go ahead, now)

And if you’d like to talk for hours

(just go ahead, now)

Ohh baby

(just go ahead now) repeat to fade..


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love the Spin Doctors.  I think I posted another one of their songs earlier.  Are they even still around?



Have no idea, but hadn't heard anything from them in years. The song just popped into my head today at work, not sure why..


----------



## chaotic

*Replacements...*

Well when you open that bottle of wine
you open a can of worms every time
now you don't stop, that ain't true
never said a word, I never had to
it was my attitude
that you thought was rude
it was my attitude

Old habits are hard to break
and I don't know how much I can take
what I think is on the tip
of my tongue so I let it slip
it was my attitude
that you thought was rude
it was my attitude
that you thought was rude

Remember sitting back in school
I held my tongue
until it turned blue
they said I had an attitude

You just failed my test
cause I know you be the best
so wipe me off as you conclude
A POV is what I can't use
I got an attitude
I got an attitude
Said I had an attitude
said I had an attitude
said I had an attitude
an attitude
said I had an attitude


----------



## jazz lady

*the bumblebee song...blind melon...*

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain
I like watchin the puddles gather rain
And all I can do is just pour some tea for two
And speak my point of view but it's not sane, it's not sane

I just want someone to say to me
I'll always be there when you wake
Ya know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today
So stay with me and I'll have it made

And I don't understand why I sleep all day
And I start to complain that theres no rain
And all I can do is read a book to stay awake
It rips my life away but its a great escape...escape...escape

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain
You don't like my point of view
Ya think that I'm insane
It's not sane... it's not sane

I just want someone to say to me 
I'll always be there when you wake
Ya know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today
So stay with me and I'll have it made


----------



## chaotic

*Them Dukes..*

Good night everybody...


Just the good ol' boys, 
Never meanin' no harm, 
Beats all you've ever saw, been in trouble with the law since the day they was born. 

Straight'nin' the curve, 
Flat'nin' the hills. 
Someday the mountain might get 'em, but the law never will. 

Makin' their way, 
The only way they know how, 
That's just a little bit more than the law will allow. 

Just good ol' boys, 
Wouldn't change if they could, 
Fightin' the system like a true modern day Robin Hood.


----------



## Agee

*DJ @ the local bar, Guns & Roses*

I might of posted this earlier...

love this song!

She’s got a smile that it seems to me
Reminds me of childhood memories
Where everything
Was as fresh as the bright blue sky

Now and then when I see his face
He takes me away to that special place
And if I stared too long
I’d probably break down and cry

Sweet child o’ mine
Sweet love of mine

He’s got eyes of the bluest skies
As if they thought of rain
I hate to look into those eyes
And see an ounce of pain

His hair reminds me
Of a warm safe place
Where as a child I’d hide
And pray for the thunder
And the rain
To quietly pass me by

Sweet child o’ mine
Sweet love of mine

Where do we go
Where do we go now
Where do we go
Sweet child o’ mine


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I might of posted this earlier...
> 
> love this song!
> 
> Sweet child o’ mine
> Sweet love of mine


Me, too.    It's got the most awesome opening guitar riff.  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Been a whole lot easier since the b**** left town
> It's been a whole lot happier without her face around
> Nobody upstairs gonna stomp and shout
> Nobody at the back door gonna throw my laundry out


Right on!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Me, too.  It's got the most awesome opening guitar riff. :guitar:


Damn Missy,

you don't miss a beat!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Damn Missy,
> 
> you don't miss a beat!


Missy?  MISSY???  

And no, I don't.


----------



## jazz lady

*another favorite from g-n-r...now off to dreamland for me...*

Shed a tear 'cause I'm missing you
I'm still alright to smile
Girl, I think about you every day now
Was a time when I wasn't sure
But you set my mind at ease
There is no doubt you're in my heart now
Said woman take it slow
It'll work itself out fine
All we need is just a little patience
Said sugar make it slow
And we'll come together fine
All we need is just a little patience
(inhale) Patience...
Ooh, oh, yeah

Sit here on the stairs
'Cause I'd rather be alone
If I can't have you right now, I'll wait dear
Sometimes, I get so tense
But I can't speed up the time
But you know, love, there's one more thing to consider
Said woman take it slow
Things will be just fine
You and I'll just use a little patience
Said sugar take the time
'Cause the lights are shining bright
You and I've got what it takes to make it
We won't fake it, Oh never break it
'Cause I can't take it

...little patience, mm yeah, ooh yeah, 
Need a little patience, yeah
Just a little patience, yeah
Some more pati... (ence, yeah)
I've been walking these streets at night 
Just trying to get it right (Need some patience, yeah)
It's hard to see with so many around
You know I don't like being stuck in a crowd (Could use some patience, yeah)
And the streets don't change but maybe the name
I ain't got time for the game
'Cause I need you (Patience, yeah)
Yeah, yeah well I need you
Oh, I need you (Take some patience)
Whoa, I need you (Just a little patience is all we need)
Ooh, this time....


----------



## RoseRed

Bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my bike
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride it where I like

You say black I say white
You say bark I say bite
You say shark I say hey man
Jaws was never my scene
And I don’t like star wars
You say rolls I say royce
You say God give me a choice
You say lord I say christ
I don’t believe in peter pan
Frankenstein or superman
All I wanna do is

Bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my bike
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my
Bicycle races are coming your way
So forget all your duties oh yeah!
Fat bottomed girls they’ll be riding today
So look out for those beauties oh yeah
On your marks get set go
Bicycle race bicycle race bicycle race
Bicycle bicycle bicyi want to ride my bicycle
Bicycle bicycle bicycle
Bicycle race


----------



## RoseRed

When I think back
On all the crap I learned in high school
It's a wonder
I can think at all
And though my lack of edu---cation
Hasn't hurt me none
I can read the writing on the wall

Kodachrome
They give us those nice bright colors
They give us the greens of summers
Makes you think all the world's a sunny day, Oh yeah
I got a Nikon camera
I love to take a photograph
So mama don't take my Kodachrome away

If you took all the girls I knew
When I was single
And brought them all together for one night
I know they'd never match
my sweet imagination
And everything looks worse in black and white

Kodachrome
They give us those nice bright colors
They give us the greens of summers
Makes you think all the world's a sunny day, Oh yeah
I got a Nikon camera
I love to take a photograph
So mama don't take my Kodachrome away

Mama don't take my Kodachrome away
Mama don't take my Kodachrome away
Mama don't take my Kodachrome away

Mama don't take my Kodachrome 
Mama don't take my Kodachrome 
Mama don't take my Kodachrome away

Mama don't take my Kodachrome
Leave your boy so far from home
Mama don't take my Kodachrome away
Mama don't take my Kodachrome

Mama don't take my Kodachrome away


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I might of posted this earlier...
> 
> love this song!
> 
> She’s got a smile that it seems to me
> Reminds me of childhood memories
> Where everything
> Was as fresh as the bright blue sky
> Sweet child o’ mine
> Sweet love of mine
> 
> He’s got eyes of the bluest skies
> As if they thought of rain
> I hate to look into those eyes
> And see an ounce of pain
> 
> Sweet child o’ mine
> Sweet love of mine
> 
> Where do we go
> Where do we go now
> Where do we go
> Sweet child o’ mine



 reminds me of the summer of '88, in Cali for 2 weeks vacation. Bought the cassette for the rental car.


----------



## morganj614

I belong to you

You are the flame in my heart
You light my way in the dark
You are the ultimate star

You lift me from up above
Your unconditional love
Takes me to paradise

I belong to you
And you
You belong to me too

You make my life complete
You make me feel so sweet

You make me feel so divine
Your soul and mind are entwined
Before you I was blind

But since I've opened my eyes
And with you there's no disguise
So I could open up my mind

I always loved you from the start
But I could not figure out
That I had to do it everyday

So I put away the fight
Now I'm gonna live my life
Giving you the most in every way

I belong to you
And you
You belong to me too

You make my life complete
You make me feel so sweet

Oh I belong to you
I belong to you
And you, you
You belong to me too

You make my life complete
You make me feel so sweet

Oh I belong to you
I belong to you
And you, you
You belong to me too

You make my life complete
You make my life complete
You make me feel so sweet

Oh I belong to you
I belong to you
And you, and you
You belong to me too

You make my life complete
You make my life complete
You make me feel so sweet


----------



## morganj614

*Chili Peppers*

*Can I get your hand to write on
Just a piece of lead to bite on
What am I to fly my kite on
Do you want to flash your light on
Take a look its on display - for you
Coming down no not today

Did you meet your fortune teller
Get it off with no propeller
Do it up it's always stellar
What a way to finally smell her
Pick it up it's not to strong - for you
Take a piece and pass it on

Fly away on my Zephyr
I feel it more then ever
And in this perfect weather
We'll find a place together
Fly on my wing

Riddlin on liberator
Find a way to be a skater
Rev it up to levitator
Super mainly aviator
Take a look its on display - for you
Coming down no not today

Fly away on my Zephyr
I feel it more then ever
And in this perfect weather
We'll find a place together
In the water where the scent of my emotion
All the world will pass me by
Fly away on my Zephyr
We'll find a place together

Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa - do you
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa - won't you
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Fly away on my Zephyr
I feel it more then ever
And in this perfect weather
We'll find a place together

In the water where the scent of my emotion
All the world will pass me by
Fly away on my Zephyr
We're gonna live forever
Forever*


----------



## somdcrab

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I belong to you
> 
> You are the flame in my heart
> You light my way in the dark
> You are the ultimate star
> 
> You lift me from up above
> Your unconditional love
> Takes me to paradise
> 
> I belong to you
> And you
> You belong to me too
> 
> You make my life complete
> You make me feel so sweet
> 
> You make me feel so divine
> Your soul and mind are entwined
> Before you I was blind
> 
> But since I've opened my eyes
> And with you there's no disguise
> So I could open up my mind
> 
> I always loved you from the start
> But I could not figure out
> That I had to do it everyday
> 
> So I put away the fight
> Now I'm gonna live my life
> Giving you the most in every way
> 
> I belong to you
> And you
> You belong to me too
> 
> You make my life complete
> You make me feel so sweet
> 
> Oh I belong to you
> I belong to you
> And you, you
> You belong to me too
> 
> You make my life complete
> You make me feel so sweet
> 
> Oh I belong to you
> I belong to you
> And you, you
> You belong to me too
> 
> You make my life complete
> You make my life complete
> You make me feel so sweet
> 
> Oh I belong to you
> I belong to you
> And you, and you
> You belong to me too
> 
> You make my life complete
> You make my life complete
> You make me feel so sweet


----------



## morganj614

[Chorus:]
How long how long will I slide
Separate my side I don't
I don't believe it's bad
Slit my throat
It's all I ever

I heard your voice through a photograph
I thought it up it brought up the past
Once you know you can never go back
I've got to take it on the otherside

Centuries are what it meant to me
A cemetery where I marry the sea
Stranger things could never change my mind
I've got to take it on the otherside
Take it on the otherside
Take it on
Take it on

[Chorus]

Pour my life into a paper cup
The ashtray's full and I'm spillin' my guts
She wants to know am I still a slut
I've got to take it on the otherside

Scarlet starlet and she's in my bed
A candidate for my soul mate bled
Push the trigger and pull the thread
I've got to take it on the otherside
Take it on the otherside
Take it on
Take it on

[Chorus]

Turn me on take me for a hard ride
Burn me out leave me on the otherside
I yell and tell it that
It's not my friend
I tear it down I tear it down
And then it's born again

[Chorus]

How long I don't believe it's bad
Slit my throat
It's all I ever


----------



## mAlice

Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
We were so close there was no room
We bled inside each others wounds
We all had caught the same disease
And we all sang the songs of peace
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
So raise candles high cause if you dont
We could stay black against the night
Oh raise them higher again
And if you do we could stay dry against the rain
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
We were so close there was no room
We bled inside each others wounds
We all had caught the same disease
And we all sang the songs of peace
Some came to sing, some came to pray
Some came to keep the dark away
So raise candles high cause if you dont
We could stay black against the sky
Oh oh raise them higher again
And if you do we could stay dry against the rain
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown.....


----------



## jazz lady

*some chicago...*

Sleepless hours and dreamless nights and far aways
Ooh, ooh, ooh, wishing you were here
Heaven knows and lord it shows when I'm away
Ooh, ooh, ooh, wishing you were here

Same old show in a different town on another day
Ooh, ooh, ooh, wishing you were here
Even though you're far away, you're on my mind
Ooh, ooh, ooh, wishing you were here

And I'd like to change my life, and you know I would
Just to be with you tonight, baby, if I could
But I've got my job to do, and I do it well
(Change my life) So I guess that's how it is

Ooh, ooh, ooh, wishing you were here
Ooh, ooh, ooh, wishing you were here

On the road it's a heavy load, but I'll be by
Ooh, ooh, ooh, wishing you were here
Pay the price, make a sacrifice, and still I'll try
Ooh, ooh, ooh, wishing you were here

*sigh*


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> G
> Geesh... I'm only two floors up, Jazzy... drop by and visit once in a while...


I need to.  They've broked my machine but good this time.   

Plus I need the replacement "Alternative kwillia" if you remembered to bring it in.


----------



## morganj614

*Here come the woman
With the look in her eye
Raised on leather
With flesh on her mind
Words as weapons sharper than knives
Makes you wonder how the other half die
Other half die

Here come the man
With the look in his eye
Fed on nothing
But full of pride
Look at them go
Look at them kick
Makes you wonder how the other half live

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us the devil inside

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us the devil inside

Here come the world
With the look in its eye
Future uncertain but certainly slight
Look at the faces
Listen to the bells
It's hard to believe we need a place called hell *


----------



## morganj614

*Come over here

All you got is this moment
The twenty-first century's yesterday
You can care all you want
Everybody does yeah that's okay

So slide over here
And give me a moment
Your moves are so raw
I've got to let you know
I've got to let you know
You're one of my kind

I need you tonight
'Cause I'm not sleeping
There's something about you girl
That makes me sweat

How do you feel
I'm lonely
What do you think
Can't take it all
Whatcha gonna do
Gonna live my life *


----------



## morganj614

*I seen a girl on a one way corridor
Stealing down a wrong way street
For all the world like an urban toreador
She had wheels on on her feet
Well the cars do the usual dances
Sames old cruise and the kerbside crawl
But the rollergirl she’s taking chances
They just love to see her take them all

No fears alone at night she’s sailing through the crowd
In her ears the phones are tight and the music’s playing loud

Hallelujah here she comes queens rollerball
Enchante what can I say don’t care at all
You know she used to have to wait around
She used to be the lonely one
But now that she can skate around town
She’s the only one

No fears alone at night she’s sailing through the crowd
In her ears the phones are tight and the music’s playing loud

She gets rock n roll a rock n roll station
And a rock n roll dream
She’s making movies on location
She don’t know what it means
But the music make her wanna be the story
And the story was whatever was the song what it was
Rollergirl don’t worry
D.j. play the movies all night long

She tortures taxi drivers just for fun
She like to read their lips
Says toro toro taxi see ya tomorrow my son
I swear she let a big truck graze her hip
She got her own world in the city
You can’t intrude on her
She got her own world in the city
Cos the city’s been so rude to her

Come slippin and a slidin
Life’s a rollerball
Slippin and a slidin
Skateaway that’s all
Shala shalay hey hey skateaway
She’s singing shala shalay hey hey
Skateaway*


----------



## morganj614

*You get a shiver in the dark
It’s been raining in the park but meantime
South of the river you stop and you hold everything
A band is blowing dixie double four time
You feel all right when you hear that music ring

You step inside but you don’t see too many faces
Coming in out of the rain to hear the jazz go down
Too much competition too many other places
But not too many horns can make that sound
Way on downsouth way on downsouth london town

You check out guitar george he knows all the chords
Mind he’s strictly rhythm he doesn’t want to make it cry or sing
And an old guitar is all he can afford
When he gets up under the lights to play his thing

And harry doesn’t mind if he doesn’t make the scene
He’s got a daytime job he’s doing alright
He can play honky tonk just like anything
Saving it up for friday night
With the sultans with the sultans of swing

And a crowd of young boys they’re fooling around in the corner
Drunk and dressed in their best brown baggies and their platform soles
They don’t give a damn about any trumpet playing band
It ain’t what they call rock and roll
And the sultans played creole

And then the man he steps right up to the microphone
And says at last just as the time bell rings
’thank you goodnight now it’s time to go home’
And he makes it fast with one more thing
’we are the sultans of swing’*


----------



## morganj614

*Where do you think you’re going? 
Don’t you know it’s dark outside? 
Where do you think you’re going? 
Don’t you care about my pride? 
Where do you think you’re going? 
I think that you don’t know
You got no way of knowing
There’s really no place you can go

I understand your changes
Long before you reach the door
I know where you think you’re going you
I know what you came here for
And now I’m sick of joking
You know I like you to be free
Where do you think you’re going? 
I think you better go with me girl

You say there is no reason
But you still find cause to doubt me
If you ain’t with me girl
You’re gonna be without me

Where do you think you’re going? 
Don’t you know it’s dark outside? 
Where do you think you’re going? 
Don’t you care about my pride? 
And now I’m sick of joking
You know I like you to be free
So where do you think you’re going? 
I think you better go with me girl*


----------



## morganj614

*Dire Straits run*

*A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it ? 

Juliet says hey it’s romeo you nearly gimme a heart attack
He’s underneath the window she’s singing hey la my boyfriend’s back
You shouldn’t come around here singing up at people like that
Anyway what you gonna do about it ? 

Juliet the dice were loaded from the start
And I bet and you exploded in my heart
And I forget the movie song
When you wanna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

Come up on differents streets they both were streets of shame
Both dirty both mean yes and the dream was just the same
And I dreamed your dream for you and your dream is real
How can you look at me as if I was just another one of your deals ? 

Where you can fall for chains of silver you can fall for chains of gold
You can fall for pretty strangers and the promises they hold
You promised me everything you promised me think and thin
Now you just says oh romeo yeah you know I used to have a scene with him

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above I’ll love you till I die
There’s a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

I can’t do the talk like they talk on tv
And I can’t do a love song like the way it’s meant to be
I can’t do everything but I’d do anything for you
I can’t do anything except be in love with you

And all I do is miss you and the way we used to be
All do is keep the beat and bad company
All I do is kiss you through the bars of a rhyme
Julie I’d do the stars with you any time

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above I’ll love you till I die
There’s a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it ?*


----------



## RoseRed

Spent my days with a woman unkind,
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine.
Made up my mind to make a new start,
Going To California with an aching in my heart.
Someone told me there's a girl out there
With love in her eyes and flowers in her hair.
Took my chances on a big jet plane,
Never let them tell you that they're all the same.
The sea was red and the sky was grey,
Wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today.
The mountains and the canyons started to tremble and shake
As the children of the sun began to awake.
Seems that the wrath of the Gods
Got a punch on the nose and it started to flow;
I think I might be sinking.
Throw me a line if I reach it in time
I'll meet you up there where the path
Runs straight and high.
To find a queen without a king;
They say she plays guitar and cries and sings.
La la la la
Ride a white mare in the footsteps of dawn
Tryin' to find a woman who's never, never, never been born.
Standing on a hill in my mountain of dreams,
Telling myself it's not as hard, hard, hard as it seems


----------



## tomchamp

Please baby can’t you see
My mind’s a burnin’ hell
I got razors a rippin’ and tearin’ and strippin’
My heart apart as well
Tonight you told me
That you ache for something new
And some other woman is lookin’ like something
That might be good for you

Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
Nothing’s wrong
But I’m the only one
Who’ll walk across the fire for you
I’m the only one
Who’ll drown in my desire for you
It’s only fear that makes you run
The demons that you’re hiding from
When all your promises are gone
I’m the only one

Please baby can’t you see
I’m trying to explain
I’ve been here before and I’m locking the door
And I’m not going back again
Her eyes and arms and skin won’t make
It go away
You’ll wake up tomorrow and wrestle the sorrow
That holds you down today

Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
Nothing’s wrong
But I’m the only one
Who’ll walk across the fire for you
I’m the only one
Who’ll drown in my desire for you
It’s only fear that makes you run
The demons that you’re hiding from
When all your promises are gone
I’m the only one


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> But I’m the only one
> Who’ll walk across the fire for you
> I’m the only one
> Who’ll drown in my desire for you


  I love Melissa Etheridge.


----------



## tomchamp

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
I’ll be home soon

I would dial the numbers
Just to listen to your breath
I would stand inside my hell
And hold the hand of death
You don’t know how far I’d go
To ease this precious ache
You don’t know how much I’d give
Or how much I can take

Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Just to reach you

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
I’ll be home soon

Keeping my eyes open
I cannot afford to sleep
Giving away promises
I know that I can’t keep
Nothing fills the blackness
That has seeped into my chest
I need you in my blood
I am forsaking all the rest
Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Oh to reach you

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
I’ll be home soon

I don’t care what they think
I don’t care what they say
What do they know about this
Love anyway

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
I’ll be home soon


----------



## jazz lady

*some don henley...*

I know you broke up with him
And your heart's still on the shelf
It's been over two years for me
And I'm still not quite myself
You can't be with someone new
And you can't go back to him
You're beginning to realize
That it's sink or swim

I see you around sometimes
And my heart just melts
You're lookin' like if you had your wish
You'd be somewhere else
And it just breaks my heart
To see you here this way
Someday I'll get the nerve
To walk up to you and say

This is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend
Just gimme a chance
To show you how to love again
This is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend
Cause I'll be there
When your broken heart is on the mend

Every night it's the same old crowd in smokey rooms
You catch a faint glimpse of love sometimes
But it never blooms
I've been around this block a time or two
And I've made some big mistakes
But girl I promise you, I promise you

This is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend
Just gimme a chance
To show you how to love again
This is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend
Cause it won't be long
Til your little heart is on the mend

(time, time, tickin, tickin, tickin away)
(time, time, tickin, tickin, tickin)
(time, time, tickin, tickin, tickin away)
(time, time, tickin, tickin, tickin)

People inside their houses
With the shades pulled down
God knows we could use some romance
In this sleepy bedroom town
I know you're still afraid to rush into anything
But there're just so many summers, babe
And just so many springs

And this is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend, baby
Just gimme a chance, gimme a chance
To show you love again
This is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend
Cause it won't be long
Til your little heart is on the mend

That you'll have to spend
Just gimme a chance, darlin
To show you how to love again
This is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend 'cause it won't be long
Til your little heart is on the mend...


----------



## chaotic

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Juliet the dice were loaded from the start
> And I bet and you exploded in my heart
> And I forget the movie song
> When you wanna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ?
> *



Dire Straits was by far my most favorite band from the 80s.


----------



## chaotic

Who's the black private dick 
That's a sex machine to all the chicks? 
SHAFT! 
Ya damn right! 

Who is the man that would risk his neck 
For his brother man? 
SHAFT! 
Can you dig it? 

Who's the cat that won't cop out 
When there's danger all about? 
SHAFT! 
Right On! 

They say this cat Shaft is a bad mother
SHUT YOUR MOUTH! 
I'm talkin' 'bout Shaft. 
THEN WE CAN DIG IT! 

He's a complicated man 
But no one understands him but his woman
JOHN SHAFT!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> He's a complicated man
> But no one understands him but his woman
> JOHN SHAFT!




Slow night?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Slow night?




Just got in, not too long ago...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Just got in, not too long ago...


Me, too.  I stink of cigarettes and beer - neither of them mine.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Spent my days with a woman unkind,
> Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine.


----------



## chaotic

*Dream Warriors*

You wash your face in my sink
In my sink
You wash your face in my sink
In my sink (sink)
You wash your face in my sink
In my sink (sink)
You wash your face in my sink

Simplicity with synchronicity make a mind meld
Revealed if possible like a walk in a mind field
Sadly you get up to bat and take a swing thing
Should I
Shouldn't I try?
Too late
You sunk into the sink that I wash my face

You wash your face in my sink
In my sink

Tougher
That's what I'm getting
I'm getting rougher
And you beat me?
Suffer
The attempt of an attempt well tried
Well your side tried
But my side will never be denied
Cause I'm swinging it stinging neglection
With an injection of truth
I've come to untwist the twisted youth
How does it feel now that I've got you all to think?
Yeah, and wash your face in my sink

You wash your face in my sink

Here I go I here I go I here I go again
I have a little place to send a little false friend
Who tried to mess me up with little negative thoughts
A little negative taught
Me to never ever leave my fame into the hands of incompetence
That makes sense
So now I change the tune for the tune allows changes
For you to take a breath while your brain rearranges
What I just spoke into a language called speech
You try to catch it but you just can't reach
For you leave a ring around the basin
When you wash your face in
In my sink

You wash your face in my sink

Now the basin is clean to the gleam of the eye
You constantly lie "when dove's cry"
Out that you are not about what you say
The image of the field you reveal and portray
For never ever will I fall fall to the effects of bandwagonism
So please listen
Up not down
For down is the devil
So roll like a boulder and not like a pebble
You roll like a rock, you roll like a rebel
For this is pure pain
Pick ax and a shovel
Hear no command
Hear just warning
If you wake up in the morning
And wash your face in my sink

You wash your face in my sink

Swing on the grounds of the play ground
The wire to the amp to improve the sound
I mean give me an M-I-C that is clean
And witness the warriors of the dream
For the bigger the orange
Is the bigger the peel
Thieves who steal
Get a wheel for real
A spin to infin or until I give a pardon
Me, I never promised you a rose garden
Or nourishment just punishment for a fink
Who thinks he can wash his face in our sink

You wash your face in my sink

Open up the door
Step across the wet floor
You can make it
You can tape it
This rhyme forevermore
Peer into the drain as the water goes down
Why do you frown is the end of the sound
* * *
But bring back the rhyme
For the rhyme is evaporated
And all of the sucker MCs
To the Jones is saying
They would
They could
They think
But never ever never dare try
To wash their face in my sink


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Me, too. I stink of cigarettes and beer - neither of them mine.


I've seen that new fragrance advertised...

Bar Funk #5


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Me, too.  I stink of cigarettes and beer - neither of them mine.



I think I read that in a hallmark card once.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I've seen that new fragrance advertised...
> 
> Bar Funk #5


That describes it perfectly.   

Welcome back!    Did you luggage make the return trip too?


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I think I read that in a hallmark card once.


The redneck courting section?


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That describes it perfectly.
> 
> Welcome back!  Did you luggage make the return trip too?


Why Thank You, and yes it did.

Got home just in time for some sailboat racing.

Beautiful night on the pond!


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The redneck courting section?



Yeah, they're mixed in with the family birthday cards.

Dear Sis,

You shore look purdy,

You may be eighteen,

But you don't look a day over thirty. 

Love Cletus


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're mixed in with the family birthday cards.
> 
> Dear Sis,
> 
> You shore look purdy,
> 
> You may be eighteen,
> 
> But you don't look a day over thirty.
> 
> Love Cletus


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Got home just in time for some sailboat racing.
> 
> Beautiful night on the pond!


It is absolutely beautiful outside and probably more so on the water.  I was just outside looking at the stars and moon, and listening to a whippoorwill.  

How did the racing go?  Did you guys kick butt again?


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're mixed in with the family birthday cards.
> 
> Dear Sis,
> 
> You shore look purdy,
> 
> You may be eighteen,
> 
> But you don't look a day over thirty.
> 
> Love Cletus


 Oh geez...don't get me going in a fit of the giggles again.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It is absolutely beautiful outside and probably more so on the water. I was just outside looking at the stars and moon, and listening to a whippoorwill.
> 
> How did the racing go? Did you guys kick butt again?


Ah the call of the late night whippoorwill 


We did, and I'm afraid the other boats are not going to let us come out and play anymore


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ah the call of the late night whippoorwill


I only heard one tonight, but usually there's two.  Very soothing to listen to them as long as they're far away.  I also saw a very confused lightning bug the other night and haven't seen another one since.  



> We did, and I'm afraid the other boats are not going to let us come out and play anymore


  Success does has its downfall.  Congrats btw.


----------



## jazz lady

*played a lot of alanis morissette on the jukebox tonight...*

An old man turned ninety-eight
He won the lottery and died the next day
It’s a black fly in your chardonnay
It’s a death row pardon two minutes too late
Isn’t it ironic... don’t you think? 

It’s like rain on your wedding day
It’s a free ride when you’ve already paid
It’s the good advice that you just didn’t take
Who would’ve thought... it figures

Mr. play it safe was afraid to fly
He packed his suitcase and kissed his kids goodbye
He waited his whole damn life to take that flight
And as the plane crashed down he thought
Well isn’t this nice...
And isn’t it ironic... don’t you think? 

It’s like rain on your wedding day
It’s a free ride when you’ve already paid
It’s the good advice that you just didn’t take
Who would’ve thought... it figures

Well life has a funny way of sneaking up on you
When you think everything’s okay and everything’s going right
And life has a funny way of helping you out when
You think everything’s gone wrong and everything blows up
In your face

A traffic jam when you’re already late
A no-smoking sign on your cigarette break
It’s like ten thousand spoons when all you need is a knife
It’s meeting the man of my dreams
And then meeting his beautiful wife
And isn’t it ironic... don’t you think? 
A little too ironic... and yeah I really do think...

It’s like rain on your wedding day
It’s a free ride when you’ve already paid
It’s the good advice that you just didn’t take
Who would’ve thought... it figures

Life has a funny way of sneaking up on you
Life has a funny, funny way of helping you out
Helping you out


----------



## jazz lady

*1 more from alanis and I'm taking my tired arse to bed...*

I recommend getting your heart trampled on to anyone
I recommend walking around naked in your living room
Swallow it down (what a jagged little pill)
It feels so good (swimming in your stomach)
Wait until the dust settles

You live you learn
You love you learn
You cry you learn
You lose you learn
You bleed you learn
You scream you learn

I recommend biting off more than you can chew to anyone
I certainly do
I recommend sticking your foot in your mouth at anytime
Feel free
Throw it down (the caution blocks you from the wind)
Hold it up (to the rays)
You wait and see when the smoke clears

You live you learn
You love you learn
You cry you learn
You lose you learn
You bleed you learn
You scream you learn

Wear it out (like a three-year-old would do)
Melt it down (you’re gonna have to eventually anyway)
The fire trucks are coming up around the bend

You live you learn
You love you learn
You cry you learn
You lose you learn
You bleed you learn
You scream you learn

Night all!


----------



## morganj614

There is fiction in the space between 
The lines on your page of memories 
Write it down but it doesn't mean 
You're not just telling stories 

There is fiction in the space between 
You and reality 
You will do and say anything 
To make your everyday life 
Seem less mundane 
There is fiction in the space between 
You and me 

There's a science fiction in the space between 
You and me 
A fabrication of a grand scheme 
Where I am the scary monster 
I eat the city and as I leave the scene 
In my spaceship I am laughing 
In your remembrance of your bad dream 
There's no one but you standing 

Leave the pity and the blame 
For the ones who do not speak 
You write the words to get respect and compassion 
And for posterity 
You write the words and make believe 
There is truth in the space between 

There is fiction in the space between 
You and everybody 
Give us all what we need 
Give us one more sad sordid story 
But in the fiction of the space between 
Sometimes a lie is the best thing 
Sometimes a lie is the best thing


----------



## morganj614

*For Jazz and her lonesome whippoorwills*

*Hear that lonesome whippoorwill?
He sounds too blue to fly.
The midnight train is whining low:
I'm so lonesome I could cry.

I've never seen a night so long,
When time goes crawling by.
The moon just went behind a cloud,
To hide its face and cry.


Did you ever see a Robin weep,
When leaves begin to die?
That means he's lost his will to live.
I'm so lonesome I could cry.

Instrumental break.

The silence of a falling star,
Lights up a purple sky.
And as I wonder where you are,
I'm so lonesome I could cry.
I'm so lonesome I could cry. *


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *For Jazz and her lonesome whippoorwills*
> 
> *Hear that lonesome whippoorwill?*
> *He sounds too blue to fly.*
> *The midnight train is whining low:*
> *I'm so lonesome I could cry.*


Thanks.


----------



## morganj614

You're welcome and


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You're welcome and


 backatcha.


----------



## jazz lady

*finally found this song after hearing it for the past two weeks...*

Monday morning feels so bad
Everybody seems to nag me
Come on Tuesday I feel better
Even my old man looks good
Wednesday just won't go
Thursday goes too slow
_I've got Friday on my mind_

Gonna have fun in the city
Be with my girl, she's so pretty
She looks fine tonight
She is outa' sight to me

Tonight, I'll paint it red
Tonight, I'll lose my head
Tonight, I've got to get tonight
_Monday I have Friday on my mind_

Do the five day drag once more
No one, nothing else that bugs me
Now I'm working for the rich man
But I'll change his tune one day

_Tonight I'll get mad_
_Tomorrow I'll be glad_
_'Cause I've got Friday on my mind _

Gonna have fun in the city
Be with my girl she's so pretty
She looks fine tonight
She is outa' sight to me

_Tonight, I'll paint it red_
_Tonight, I'll lose my head _
_Tonight, I've got to get tonight_
_Monday I have Friday on my mind _

Yeah

Gonna have fun in the city
Be with my girl she's so pretty
Gonna have fun in the city
Gonna have some fun
Be with my girl she's so pretty
Gonna have some fun

Gonna have fun in the city
Gonna have some fun
Be with my girl she's so pretty
In the city tonight
Gonna have fun in the city


----------



## morganj614

*Josie's on a vacation far away
Come around and talk it over
So many things that I wanna say
You know I like my girls a little bit older
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

I ain't got many friends left to talk to
No one's around when I'm in trouble
You know I'd do anything for you
Stay the night but keep it undercover
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

Trying to stop my hands from shakin'
Somethin' in my mind's not makin' sense
It's been a while since we were all alone
I can't hide the way I'm feelin'

As you leave me please would you close the door
and don't forget what I told you
Just 'cause you're right - that don't mean I'm wrong
Another shoulder to cry upon
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

Yeah

I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight 

*


----------



## jazz lady

*some old john mellencamp...i love the video too...*

She had a dream
And boy it was a good one
So she chased after her dream
With much desire
But when she get too close
To her expectations
Well the dream burned up
Like paper in fire

Paper in fire
Stinkin´ up the ashtrays
Paper in fire
Smokin´ up the alleyways
Who´s to say the way
A man should spend his days
Do you let them smolder
Like paper in fire

He wanted love
With no involvement
So he chased the wind
That´s all his silly life required
And the days of vanity
Went on forever
And he saw his days burn up
Like paper in fire

Paper in fire
Stinkin´ up the ashtrays
Paper in fire
Smokin´ up the alleyways
Who´s to say the way
A man should spend his days
Do you let them smolder
Like paper in fire

There´s a good life
Right across the green fields
And each generation
Stares at it from afar
But we keep no check
On our appetites
So the green fields turn to brown
Like paper in fire

Paper in fire
Stinkin´ up the ashtrays
Paper in fire
Smokin´ up the alleyways
Who´s to say the way
A man should spend his days
Do you let them smolder
Like paper in fire


----------



## jazz lady

*more mellencamp...*

Well I was born in a small town
And I live in a small town
Prob’ly die in a small town
Oh, those small communities

All my friends are so small town
My parents live in the same small town
My job is so small town
Provides little opportunity

Educated in a small town
Taught the fear of jesus in a small town
Used to daydream in that small town
Another boring romantic that’s me

But I’ve seen it all in a small town
Had myself a ball in a small town
Married an l.a. doll and brought her to this small town
Now she’s small town just like me

No I cannot forget where it is that I come from
I cannot forget the people who love me
Yeah, I can be myself here in this small town
And people let me be just what I want to be

Got nothing against a big town
Still hayseed enough to say
Look who’s in the big town
But my bed is in a small town
Oh, and that’s good enough for me

Well I was born in a small town
And I can breathe in a small town
Gonna die in this small town
And that’s prob’ly where they’ll bury me


----------



## jazz lady

*back to seger...I can't leave him alone...*

In your time
The innocence will fall away
In your time
The mission bells will toll
All along
The corridors and river beds
There’ll be sign
In your time

Towering waves
Will crash across your southern capes
Massive storms
Will reach your eastern shores
Fields of green

Will tumble through your summer days
By design
In your time

Feel the wind
And set yourself the bolder course
Keep your heart
As open as a shrine
You’ll sail the perfect line

And after all
The dead ends and the lessons learned
After all
The stars have turned to stone
There’ll be peace
Across the great unbroken void
All benign
In your time
You’ll be fine
In your time


----------



## kwillia

*Hello my old friend
It's been awhile
All our old clothes
Are back in style
We went our separate ways,
Only to return
To face a lesson
We failed to learn

We didn't understand the truth
we were blinded by the eyes of youth
But time kept on moving
and a change has come
You think that I don't know
Where you're coming from 

Well I feel just like you
And I cry just like you
But I heal just like you
And under my skin
I'm just like you

You gave your love and your innocence
and they took away your confidence
Well I'm not those women
I'm not those men
Put your arms around me
I am your friend

'Cause I feel just like you
And I cry just like you
But I heal just like you
And under my skin
I'm just like you...

You and everybody else
When I get hurt
I cry for help
And I've got secrets
That god only knows
And god knows I feel...
just like you
And I cry just like you
But I heal just like you
And under my skin
I'm just like you

I feel just like you
And i cry just like you
I heal just like you
And i break down just like you
I feel just like you...
And i cry just like you 
But im weak just like you
And under my skin... 
Im just like you...
*


----------



## jazz lady

*my trip home tonight...hendrix...turned up loud...*

Purple haze all in my brain
Lately things just don’t seem the same
Actin’ funny, but I don’t know why
’scuse me while I kiss the sky

Purple haze all around
Don’t know if I’m comin’ up or down
Am I happy or in misery? 
What ever it is, that girl put a spell on me
Help me
Help me
Oh, no, no

Hammerin’
Talkin’ ’bout heart ’n’...s-soul
I’m talkin’ about hard stuff
If everbodys still around, fluff and ease, if
So far out my mind
Somethings happening, somethings happening

Ooo, ahhh
Ooo, {click} ahhh,
Ooo, ahhh
Ooo, ahhh, yeah!

Purple haze all in my eyes, uhh
Don’t know if it’s day or night
You got me blowin’, blowin’ my mind
Is it tomorrow, or just the end of time? 

Ooo
Help me
Ahh, yea-yeah, purple haze, yeah
Oh, no, oh
Oh, help me

Purple haze, tell me, baby, tell me
I can’t go on like this
Purple haze
You’re makin’ me blow my mind...mama
Purple haze, n-no, nooo
Purple haze, no, it’s painful, baby

:guitar:


----------



## K_Jo

Someone do "Cat's in the Cradle"!!!


----------



## jazz lady

*jimi...jimi...jimi...*

Foxy
Foxy

You know you’re a cute little heartbreaker
Foxy
You know you’re a sweet little lovemaker
Foxy

I wanna take you home
I won’t do you no harm, no
You’ve got to be all mine, all mine
Ooh, foxy lady

I see you, heh, on down on the scene
Foxy
You make me wanna get up and scream
Foxy
Ah, baby listen now
I’ve made up my mind
I’m tired of wasting all my precious time
You’ve got to be all mine, all mine
Foxy lady
Here I come

I’m gonna take you home
I won’t do you no harm, no
You’ve got to be all mine, all mine

Here I come
I’m comin’ to get ya
Foxy lady
You look so good
Yeah, foxy
Yeah, give us some
Foxy
Yeah, get it, babe
You make me feel like
Feel like sayin’ foxy
Foxy
Foxy lady
Foxy lady


----------



## jazz lady

*just for you, k_jo...*



			
				K_Jo said:
			
		

> Someone do "Cat's in the Cradle"!!!


My child arrived just the other day
Came to the world in the usual way
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away
He was talkin’ ’fore I knew it
And as he grew he said,
’I’m gonna be like you, dad,
You know I’m gonna be like you.’

And the cat’s in the cradle and the silver spoon,
Little boy blue and the man ’n the moon.
’when you comin’ home? ’
’son, I don’t know when. we’ll get together then.
You know we’ll have a good time then.’

Well, my son turned ten just the other day.
He said, ’thanks for the ball, dad. come on, let’s play.
Could you teach me to throw? ’
I said, ’not today. I got a lot to do.’
He said, ’that’s okay.’ and he walked away and he smiled and he said,
’you know, I’m gonna be like him, yeah.
You know I’m gonna be like him.’

And the cat’s in the cradle and the silver spoon,
Little boy blue and the man ’n the moon.
’when you comin’ home? ’
’son, I don’t know when. we’ll get together then.
You know we’ll have a good time then.’

Well, he came from college just the other day,
So much like a man I just had to say,
’I’m proud of you. could you sit for a while? ’
He shook his head and he said with a smile,
’what I’d really like, dad, is to borrow the car keys.
See you later. can I have them please ? ’

And the cat’s in the cradle and the silver spoon,
Little boy blue and the man ’n the moon.
’when you comin’ home? ’
’son, I don’t know when. we’ll get together then.
You know we’ll have a good time then.’

I’ve long since retired, my son’s moved away.
I called him up just the other day.
’I’d like to see you, if you don’t mind.’
He said, ’I’d love to, dad, if I could find the time.
You see my new job’s a hassle and the kids have the flu,
But it’s sure nice talkin’ to you, dad.
It’s been sure nice talkin’ to you.’
And as I hung up the phone it occurred to me,
He’d grown up just like me.
My boy was just like me.

And the cat’s in the cradle and the silver spoon,
Little boy blue and the man ’n the moon.
’when you comin’ home? ’
’son, I don’t know when. we’ll get together then.
You know we’ll have a good time then.’


----------



## K_Jo

Thanks, DJ Snazzy Jazzy.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Thanks, DJ Snazzy Jazzy.


You're welcome.  

But that was a downer.    I need to find something a little more upbeat.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> But that was a downer.    I need to find something a little more upbeat.


You put your right foot in,
You put your right foot out;
You put your right foot in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your left foot in,
You put your left foot out;
You put your left foot in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your right hand in,
You put your right hand out;
You put your right hand in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your left hand in,
You put your left hand out;
You put your left hand in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your right side in,
You put your right side out;
You put your right side in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your left side in,
You put your left side out;
You put your left side in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your nose in,
You put your nose out;
You put your nose in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your backside in,
You put your backside out;
You put your backside in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your head in,
You put your head out;
You put your head in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your whole self in,
You put your whole self out;
You put your whole self in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about

<img src="http://www.niehs.nih.gov/kids/images/anipenguins.gif">


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> But that was a downer.    I need to find something a little more upbeat.




Girl
I can't understand it why you want to hurt me
After all the things I've done for you.
I buy you champagne and roses and diamonds on your finger -
Diamonds on your finger -
Still you hang out all night
what am I to do?

My girl wants to party all the time

Party all the time
party all the time.
My girl wants to party all the time
party all the time.

She parties all the time - party all the time

She likes to party all the time - party all the time

party all the time - she likes to party all the time

party all the time.

Girl
I've seen you in clubs just hanging out and dancing.
You give your number to every man you see.
You never come home at night because you're out romancing.
I wish you bring some of your love home to me.

But my girl wants to party all the time
. . .
My girl wants to party all the time
. . .

Party
party
party she likes to party all the time.
She likes to party all the time -
She lets her hair down
she lets her body down:
She lets her body
she lets her body down.
Party all the time - do you wanna get any party
yeah.
Party all the time - party all the time.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Party all the time - party all the time.


   

But isn't that Eddie Murphy?  















and yes, I'm ignoring you kwillia


----------



## Sharon

jazz lady said:
			
		

> But that was a downer.



Yes it was... thanks a lot.  

I've been thinking about my own kids disappearing on me lately and where all the the time we spent together went to.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> and yes, I'm ignoring you kwillia


That's better than earlier when you were being meam to me.


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> But isn't that Eddie Murphy?


You got that right!  We did a pom routine to that when I was in 9th grade.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's better than earlier when you were being meam to me.


Yes, I was meam, miss grump-apotamus.


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, I was meam, miss grump-apotamus.


:gasp:


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> :gasp:


I know... she doesn't fib very well, does she...


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You got that right! We did a pom routine to that when I was in 9th grade.


  I'm sure THAT was a sight to behold.  

And who can forget Eddie's OTHER smash hit...














































Wait, he didn't HAVE any other hits.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> I know... she doesn't fib very well, does she...


 


*notspeaking*


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I know... she doesn't fib very well, does she...


I guess I need to take lessons from you.


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure THAT was a sight to behold.
> 
> And who can forget Eddie's OTHER smash hit...
> 
> 
> Wait, he didn't HAVE any other hits.


Somewhere I have the cassette.  I broke it out when C and I were on one of our first outings together.  He said he knew right then and there that I was special.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Somewhere I have the cassette. I broke it out when C and I were on one of our first outings together. He said he knew right then and there that I was special.


  Anybody who owned an Eddie Murphy cassette is special in my book, too.


----------



## jazz lady

*eagles...*

It’s just another day in paradise
As you stumble to your bed
You’d give anything to silence
Those voices ringing in your head
You thought you could find happiness
Just over that green hill
You thought you would be satisfied
But you never will-
Learn to be still

We are like sheep without a shepherd
We don’t know how to be alone
So we wander ’round this desert
And wind up following the wrong gods home
But the flock cries out for another
And they keep answering that bell
And one more starry-eyed messiah
Meets a violent farewell-
Learn to be still
Learn to be still

Now the flowers in your garden
They don’t smell so sweet
Maybe you’ve forgotten
The heaven lying at your feet

-solo-

There are so many contradictions
In all these messages we send
(we keep asking)
How do I get out of here
Where do I fit in? 
Though the world is torn and shaken
Even if your heart is breakin’
It’s waiting for you to awaken
And someday you will-
Learn to be still
Learn to be still

You just keep on runnin’
Keep on runnin’


----------



## jazz lady

*a pretty song from bread...*

Hey have you ever tried,
Really reaching out for the other side? 
I may be climbing on rainbows
But, baby here goes.

Dreams they’re for those who sleep,
Life is for us to keep,
And if you’re wond’ring
What this song is leading to

I want to make it with you
I really think that we can make it girl.

No, you don’t know me well,
In ev’ry little thing only time will tell,
If you believe the things that I do.
And we’ll see it through.

Life can be short or long,
Love can be right or wrong,
And if I choose the one
I’d like to help me through,

I’d like to make it with you
I really think that we can make it girl.

Baby you know that
Dreams they’re for those who sleep,
Life is for us to keep
And if I choose the one
I’d like to help me through,

I’d like to make it with you
I really think that we can make it girl.


----------



## jazz lady

*no whippoorwills tonight...just rain...*

Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new emotion
I want to walk in the open wind
I want to talk like lovers do
I want to dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you

So baby talk to me
Like lovers do
Walk with me
Like lovers do
Talk to me
Like lovers do

Here comes the rain again
Raining in my head like a tragedy
Tearing me apart like a new emotion
Oooooh
I want to breathe in the open wind
I want to kiss like lovers do
I want to dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you

So baby talk to me
Like lovers do

Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new emotion
(here it comes again, here it comes again)
I want to walk in the open wind
I want to talk like lovers do
I want dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you


----------



## chaotic

*Post-starwars tuneage...*

I met him in a swamp down in dagobah
Where it bubbles all the time like a giant carbonated soda
S o d a, soda

I saw the little runt sitting there on a log
I asked him his name and in a raspy voice he said yoda
Y o d a, yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

Well, I’ve been around, but I ain’t never seen
A guy who looks like a muppet, but he’s wrinkled and green
Oh, my yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

Well, I’m not dumb, but I can’t understand
How he can lift me in the air just by raising his hand
Oh, my yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

Well, I left home just a week before
And I’ve never ever been a jedi before
But obi wan, he set me straight, of course
He said, go to yoda and he’ll show you the force

Well I’m not the kind that would argue with ben
So it looks like I’m gonna start all over again
With my yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

So I used the force
I picked up a box
I lifted some rocks
While I stood on my head
Well, I won’t forget what yoda said

He said, luke, stay away from the darker side
And if you start to go astray, let the force be your guide
Oh, my yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

I know darth vader’s really got you annoyed
But remember, if you kill him, then you’ll be unemployed
Oh, my yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

Well, I heard my friends really got in a mess
So I’m gonna have to leave yoda, I guess
But I know that I’ll be coming back some day
I’ll be playing this part ’till I’m old and gray

The long-term contract that I had to sign
Says I’ll be making these movies till the end of time
With my yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda
Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda
Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda

Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda
Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda
> Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda yo-yo-yo-yo yoda


  OMG - that's hilarious!


----------



## chaotic

*Gin Blossoms*

Tell me do you think it’d be all right
If I could just crash here tonight
You can see I’m in no shape for driving
And anyway I’ve got no place to go
And you know it might not be that bad
You were the best I’d ever had
If I hadn’t blown the whole thing years ago
I might not be alone
Tomorrow we can drive around this town
And let the cops chase us around
The past is gone but something might be found
To take it’s place...hey jealousy
And you can trust me not to think
And not to sleep around
If you don’t expect too much from me
You might not be let down
Cause all I really want is to be with you
Feeling like I matter too
If I hadn’t blown the whole thing years ago
I might be here with you
Tomorrow we can drive around this town
And let the cops chase us around
The past is gone but something might be found
To take it’s place...hey jealousy
She took my heart
There’s only one thing I couldn’t start


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> OMG - that's hilarious!



Weird Al... :rofl:

The movie was great!


----------



## jazz lady

*vanessa williams...what a gorgeous voice...*

All alone, a rainy night
No one around but I fell someone watching me
I look around, the street is bare nobody there
I wonder what it could be
As I turned to walk away
Suddenly I saw his face
Never minding that we were alone
Didn’t care about the time, at the moment I was feeling fine

I was looking into stranger’s eyes
(he caught me by surprise)
They looked right through me
(he looked into my eyes)
Never knew
Never, ever thought that love could be
(that’s when he came)
He came and captured me

Like a scene out of a dream, I can’t believe it
Kind of strange and familiar
But in his eyes I get a sign, I get a feeling
I get the feeling he knows me
Maybe I could stay a while, maybe I could make you smile
I don’t have much to do
Maybe we could walk awhile
Maybe, maybe we could talk awhile

Can’t help looking into stranger’s eyes
I was looking into stranger’s eyes
(he caught me by surprise)
They looked right through me
(he looked into my eyes)
Never knew
Never, ever thought that love could be
(that’s when he came)
He came and captured me

How was I to know this would happen
Thought I didn’t know I would meet this stranger
It’s the kind of thing that dreams are made of
And I keep thinking about stranger’s eyes
I was looking into stranger’s eyes
(he caught me by surprise)
They looked right through me
(he looked into my eyes)
Never knew
Never, ever thought that love could be
(that’s when he came to me)
He came and captured me


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Weird Al... :rofl:


It figures. I don't think I've ever heard that one, though. 



> The movie was great!


You went up to Arundel Mills, right? Great theater, but expect lines. I saw all the LOTR movies there. 

I'm hoping to see it in the next few weeks if I can find someone to go with me. Not too many girls I know like science fiction.   So far it's gotten great reviews.


----------



## jazz lady

*the ketchup song for kwillia...*

We can never know about the days to come
But we think about them anyway
And I wonder if I’m really with you now
Or just chasing after some finer day.

Anticipation, anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting

And I tell you how easy it is to be with you
And how right your arms feel around me.
Bit I rehearsed those words just late last night
When I was thinking about how right tonight might be.

Anticipation, anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting

And tomorrow we might not be together
I’m no prophet, I don’t know natures way
So I’ll try to see into your eyes right now
And stay right here, ’cause these are the good old days.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It figures. I don't think I've ever heard that one, though.



An oldie. One of the first Al tunes I heard... classic



> You went up to Arundel Mills, right? Great theater, but expect lines. I saw all the LOTR movies there.



It was a very nice place! We got there around 6pm for the 7:15 show, and the line was very long and crowded (and we were at the end of it). It moved quickly, and we got great seats.

It was a looong drive back, though. 



> I'm hoping to see it in the next few weeks if I can find someone to go with me. Not too many girls I know like science fiction.   So far it's gotten great reviews.



It's worth seeing! Much less of the annoying stuff, and lots of action and things blowing up.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Constipation, constipation
> Is making me late
> Is keeping me waiting



Does Kwillia really put ketchup on everything???


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Does Kwillia really put ketchup on everything???


Well, she didn't put any on her salad or in her soup today, but everything else is probably fair game.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> It was a very nice place! We got there around 6pm for the 7:15 show, and the line was very long and crowded (and we were at the end of it). It moved quickly, and we got great seats.
> 
> It was a looong drive back, though.


The lines were long when I went to the LOTR movies, but they definitely hustle people in. I don't think there's a bad seat in the house. Driving home afterwards is definitely the drawback. It's even worse if you go to a later show. 



> It's worth seeing! Much less of the annoying stuff, and lots of action and things blowing up.


I was hoping it would "go out with a bang" so to speak.  Actually, I'm most excited about hearing John Williams' score for this one. I still get goosebumps listening to the score from the first one. He's such a phenomenal talent. 

Well, it's way late and I need to get up in the morning.  Have a good night!


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, she didn't put any on her salad or in her soup today, but everything else is probably fair game.



Doesn't she know about Catalina salad dressing? 

If I hear she puts ketchup on hot dogs, I'll be very disappointed. You just can't do that.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Doesn't she know about Catalina salad dressing?
> 
> If I hear she puts ketchup on hot dogs, I'll be very disappointed. You just can't do that.


I don't delve into her ketchup fanaticism, so you'll have to ask her yourself.  

Good night!


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I was hoping it would "go out with a bang" so to speak.  Actually, I'm most excited about hearing John Williams' score for this one. I still get goosebumps listening to the score from the first one. He's such a phenomenal talent.



The score was perfect - it bridged both trilogies and tied everything together. 



> Well, it's way late and I need to get up in the morning.  Have a good night!



I think I'll stay up a little more and read. Will the light bother you?


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It figures. I don't think I've ever heard that one, though.
> 
> You went up to Arundel Mills, right? Great theater, but expect lines. I saw all the LOTR movies there.
> 
> I'm hoping to see it in the next few weeks if I can find someone to go with me. Not too many girls I know like science fiction.   So far it's gotten great reviews.



I can't wait to see the movie. I hear Annap. Mall has nice theaters but I haven't been. Now I better go find some music to post..Morning!


----------



## morganj614

*Fine young cannibals, cuz I am hungry..LOL*

*I can’t stop
The way I feel
Things you do
Don’t seem real
Tell you what I got in mind
’cause we’re runnin’ out of time
Won’t you ever set me free? 
This waitin’ ’rounds killin’ me

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can’t help myself

I can’t get
Any rest
People say
I’m obsessed
Everything that’s serious lasts
But to me there’s no surprise
What I have, I knew was true
Things go wrong, they always do

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can’t help myself

I won’t make it,
On my own
No on likes,
To be alone

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can’t help myself

Uh huh huh

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can’t help myself

Uh huh huh

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can’t help myself*


----------



## morganj614

*Fleetwood Mac..one of my faves*

*You could be my silver springs
Blue green colors flashin’
I would be your only dream
Your shining autumn, ocean crashing
And did you say she was pretty
And did you say that she loves you
Baby, I don’t wanna know

I’ll begin not to love you
Turn around, see me runnin’
I’ll say I loved you years ago
Tell myself you never loved me, no
And did you say she was pretty
And did you say that she loves you
Baby, I don’t wanna know
Oh, no
And can you tell me was it worth it
Really, I don’t wanna know

Time casts a spell on you, but you won’t forget me
I know I could have loved you, but you would not let me

Instrument solo

Time casts a spell on you, but you won’t forget me
I know I could have loved you, but you would not let me
I’ll follow you down til’ the sound of my voice will haunt you (on 3rd time
Stevie oversings, was I such a fool? 
You’ll never get away from the sound of the woman that loves you
(3x)

You could be my silver springs
My blue green colors flashin’*


----------



## kwillia

*Heard this on my XM on my way to work this morning...*



It's time I'm walkin' to New Orleans
I'm walkin' to New Orleans
I'm going to need two pair of shoes
When I get through walkin' to you
When I get back to New Orleans

I've got my suitcase in my hand
Now, ain't that a shame
I'm leavin' here today
Yes, I'm goin' back home to stay
Yes, I'm walkin' to New Orleans




You used to be my honey
Till you spent all my money
No use for you to cry
I'll see you bye and bye
Cause I'm walkin' to New Orleans

I've got no time for talkin'
I've got to keep on walkin'
New Orleans is my home
That's the reason why I'm goin'
Yes, I'm walkin' to New Orleans
FADE:
I'm walkin' to New Orleans
I'm walkin' to New Orleans
I'm walkin' to New Orleans


I love Fats Domino...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Does Kwillia really put ketchup on everything???


CLICK ME


----------



## morganj614

*U2 - Bad  
If you twist and turn away
If you tear yourself in two again
If I could, yes I would
If I could, I would 
Let it go
Surrender
Dislocate

If I could throw this
Lifeless lifeline to the wind
Leave this heart of clay
See you walk, walk away
Into the night
And through the rain
Into the half-light
And through the flame

If I could through myself
Set your spirit free
I'd lead your heart away
See you break, break away
Into the light
And to the day

To let it go
And so to fade away
To let it go
And so fade away

I'm wide awake
I'm wide awake
Wide awake
I'm not sleeping
Oh, no, no, no

If you should ask then maybe they'd
Tell you what I would say
True colors fly in blue and black
Bruised silken sky and burning flag
Colors crash, collide in blood shot eyes

If I could, you know I would
If I could, I would 
Let it go...

This desperation
Dislocation
Separation
Condemnation
Revelation
In temptation
Isolation
Desolation
Let it go

And so fade away
To let it go
And so fade away
To let it go
And so to fade away

I'm wide awake
I'm wide awake
Wide awake
I'm not sleeping
Oh, no, no, no*


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> CLICK ME


  

I was fine with it until I got to... 


> _Ketchup on your lobster,
> Ketchup on prime rib._




I don't know whether to  or  or  ...


----------



## jazz lady

*rain, rain, rain...*

Hello...
Can you hear me
Am I getting through to you

Hello...
Is it late there
Is there laughter on the line
Are you sure you’re there alone
Cuz i’m
Trying to explain
Something’s wrong
You just don’t sound the same

Why don’t you
Why don’t you
Go outside
Go outside

Kiss the rain
Whenever you need me
Kiss the rain
Whenever I’m gone too long
If your lips feel lonely and thirsty
Kiss the rain
And wait for the dawn
Keep in mind
We’re under the same sky
And the night’s
As empty for me as for you
If you feel
You can’t wait till morning
Kiss the rain
Kiss the rain
Kiss the rain

Hello...
Do you miss me
I hear you say you do
But not the way I’m missing you

What’s new
How’s the weather
Is it stormy where you are
You sound so close but it feels like you’re so far
Oh would it mean anything
If you knew
What I’m left imagining
In my mind
My mind
Would you go
Would you go

Kiss the rain

As you fall
Over me
Think of me
Think of me
Think of me
Only me
Kiss the rain
Whenever you need me
Kiss the rain
Whenever I’m gone too long
If your lips
Feel hungry and tempted
Kiss the rain
And wait for the dawn
Keep in mind
We’re under the same sky
And the night’s
As empty for me as for you
If you feel you can’t wait till morning
Kiss the rain
Kiss the rain
Kiss the rain
Kiss the rain

(kiss the rain)
(kiss the rain)
(kiss the rain)

Hello...
Can you hear me
Can you hear me
Can you hear me


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hello...
> Kiss the rain
> Whenever you need me
> Kiss the rain
> Kiss the rain
> Hello...
> Can you hear me
> Can you hear me
> Can you hear me



Thank you, I love that song..


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> CLICK ME



 

But what's this part about "ketchup on the body"?


----------



## kwillia




----------



## chaotic

I never meant 2 cause u any sorrow
I never meant 2 cause u any pain
I only wanted 2 one time see u laughing
I only wanted 2 see u laughing in the purple rain

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u bathing in the purple rain

I never wanted 2 be your weekend lover
I only wanted 2 be some kind of friend
Baby I could never steal u from another
It's such a shame our friendship had 2 end

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u underneath the purple rain

Honey I know, I know, I know times are changing
It's time we all reach out 4 something new
That means u 2
U say u want a leader
But u can't seem 2 make up your mind
I think u better close it
And let me guide u 2 the purple rain

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

If you know what I'm singing about up here
C'mon raise your hand

Purple rain Purple rain

I only want 2 see u, only want 2 see u 
In the purple rain


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Thank you, I love that song..


You're welcome.  It's one of my favs, too.  

Another rain song I love...this time from clapton...

The rain is falling through the mist of sorrow that surrounded me.
The sun could never thaw away the the bliss that lays around me.

Let it rain, let it rain,
Let your love rain down on me.
Let it rain, let it rain,
Let it rain, rain, rain.

Her life was like a desert flower burning in the sun.
Until I found the way to love, it’s harder said than done.

Let it rain, let it rain,
Let your love rain down on me.
Let it rain, let it rain,
Let it rain, rain, rain.

Now I know the secret; there is nothing that I lack.
If I give my love to you, you’ll surely give it back.

Let it rain, let it rain,
Let your love rain down on me.
Let it rain, let it rain,
Let it rain, rain, rain.


----------



## jazz lady

Well, I can't put it off any longer.  The rain is ending and I have tons of stuff to shop and buy for the banquet tomorrow. 

See you all later!


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, I can't put it off any longer.  The rain is ending and I have tons of stuff to shop and buy for the banquet tomorrow.
> 
> See you all later!


Have fun erranding...stay dry...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Have fun erranding...stay dry...


It poured, I got soaked, went through 3 sets of clothes, and had to endure the hell that is Wal-Mart not once but TWICE.  FUN didn't fit into the equation. 

Anyway, I've got Grace Slick and company's voices running through my mind tonight...

Precious love
I’ll give it to you
Blue as the sky and deep in the
Eyes if a love so true
Beautiful face
You make me feel
Light on the stairs and lost in the
Air of a love so real

And you can count on me girl
You can count on my love woman
You can count on me baby
You can count on my love to see you through

Emerald eyes and china perfume
Caught in the wheel and lost in
The feel of a love so soon
Ruby lips
You make my song
Into the night and saved by the light
Of a love so strong

Chorus:
See you thru
....oooh
You can count on me girl
You can count on my love


----------



## jazz lady

*more js...*

I used to watch ’em
Wide eyed with wonder
Thought they were falling stars
And you could wish
That dreams would someday
Someday would come true
When I’d slay dragons
And win the hand of the
Fairest maiden

Keep on dreamin’
Of the way it could be
In a fairy tale land
With a magic lady
Keep believin’
In the way it could be
In a make-believe world
With your fantasy
In a magic kind of love

Now that I’m older
Still lookin’ for that bed of roses
That bowl of cherries
I can bury my face in
I can almost taste it
Maybe I’m make-believin’
But if I’m dreamin’
Baby please please don’t wake
Me now

(repeat chorus)

A magic kind of love
A magic kind of love

Now that I finally found love
I don’t need no magic potion baby
’cause when we’re together
We are the magic kind of
The magic kind
In your fantasy in a magic kind
Of love


----------



## chaotic

Today is gonna be the day
That they're gonna throw it back to you
By now you should've somehow
Realized what you gotta do
I don't believe that anybody
Feels the way I do about you now

Backbeat the word was on the street
That the fire in your heart is out
I'm sure you've heard it all before
But you never really had a doubt
I don't believe that anybody feels
The way I do about you now

And all the roads we have to walk along are winding
And all the lights that lead us there are blinding
There are many things that I would
Like to say to you
I don't know how

Because maybe
You're gonna be the one who saves me 
And after all
You're my wonderwall

Today was gonna be the day
But they'll never throw it back to you
By now you should've somehow 
Realized what you're not to do 
I don't believe that anybody 
Feels the way I do 
About you now

And all the roads that lead to you were winding
And all the lights that light the way are blinding
There are many things that I would like to say to you
I don't know how

I said maybe
You're gonna be the one who saves me
And after all
You're my wonderwall

I said maybe
You're gonna be the one who saves me
And after all
You're my wonderwall

Said maybe
You're gonna be the one that saves me
You're gonna be the one that saves me
You're gonna be the one that saves me


----------



## jazz lady

*js again...*

Fire
Fire

You know there’s a fire
You started a fire
Burnin’ in my heart
My desire caught fire baby
From just one tiny spark

Now it’s outta control
Spreadin’ thru my soul
It’s been deliberately set
Gonna get even hotter yet

Burnin’ me up
You started a fire
A burnin’ in my heart
You started a fire
Burnin’ in my heart and soul

Baby with your love
I burst into flames
When I called out your name
And suddenly I was engulfed

Now my whole life’s on fire
Flames keep gettin’ higher and higher
In the feat of the night
I get the fever
But it feels all right

Burnin me up
You started a fire
Burnin’ in my heart
You started a fire
Burnin’ in my heart

Fire
Fire
You know there’s a fire

You started a fire baby
Burnin’ in my heart
Burnin’ in my soul
Burnin’ red hot coal

Now I’m really hot
I just can’t be stopped
Now it’s your turn to burn
Got to learn to walk on fire
Burnin’ me up
You started a fire
Burnin’ in my heart
You started a fire
Burnin’ in my heart


----------



## jazz lady

*js...last one...*

If only the music would keep on playing
If only I could dance with you
If only I could keep on singing
All nite long, all nite long
If only we could dance toghether
All nite long, all nite long
If only we could keep this feelin
Make it last all nite long

Waitin for the next wave
Wonder what’s it gonna be
Waitin for the next
All nite long, all nite long

Whoa oo oh the dawn comes up like thunder
Somebody give me a light I need a little
Help thru the darkness
Just a little light
Enough to get me home
All nite long, all nite long, all nite long

Sometimes the music’s a doorway
Out of the darkness into the light
Climb the dream I can make you dream
All nite long, all nite long
See the ruins of a once mighty castle
A land where the sun casts no shadow
Sings and wonders the sund of thunder
All nite long, all nite long

Step into the sky you won’t
Fall I’ll tell you why
You got to be a sky rider
All nite long, all nite long

Whoa oo oh your love come up like thunder
Somebody give me a light I need a little
Help thru the darkness
Just a little light
Enough to get me home
All nite long, all nite long, all nite long

I can read your mind an I know
What you’re thinkin
I can see your mind just as clear as my own
The pictures I see they all tell a story
Bout where we been and where we’re goin
Tonite if only the music would keep on playing
Tonite if only I could dance with you
Tonite if only we could keep on singin
All nite long, all nite long, all nite long

Tonite keep on singin dancin
Take me home
Bring it home
Tonite
All nite long


----------



## Agee

No intentions
Whatsoever
I was gone for a night
Nothing’s forever
The cruel daylight
Brought me back to my senses
(back to my senses)
Got caught in here
Under false pretenses

No way out
None whatever
I made up the story
Thought it was clever
She didn’t ask
And I got no reply
(got no reply)
But later that night
I heard her cry

No way out
She doesn’t buy my story
No way out
She doesn’t buy my story
No way out
She doesn’t buy my story

No accusations
None, whatever
But can she forget
Nothing’s forever
Since yesterday
She’s a little bit colder
(little bit colder)
Won’t happen again
What could I’ve told her

No way out
She doesn’t buy my story
No way out
She doesn’t buy my story
No way out
She doesn’t buy my story
Doesn’t buy my story

How can she tell the truth from the lies
How does she know when to close her eyes
She doesn’t want to lose me
So she only sees what she wants to see

No way out
She doesn’t buy my story
No way out
She doesn’t buy my story
No way out
She doesn’t buy my story
No way out
No way out
No way out


----------



## chaotic

*The first U2 song I ever heard (1981)*

Falling falling 
The sun is burning black 
Falling falling 
It's beating on my back 
With a fire 
With a fire 

Falling falling 
And the moon is running red 
Falling falling 
It's pulling me instead 
With a fire 
Fire 

But there's a fire inside 
When I'm falling over 
There's a fire in me 
When I call out 
I feel some fire 
I'm going home 

Falling falling 
The stars are falling down 
Falling falling 
They knock me to the ground 
With a fire 
Fire 

But there's a fire inside 
When I'm falling over 
There's a fire in me 
When I call out 
There's a fire inside 
When I'm falling over 
I feel the fire 
I'm going home


----------



## Agee

It’s been a long, long road
Since I packed up and left on my own
And I carry a heavy load
Just try ’n’ get back to her heart

I sure ain’t got no home
I seem to find love where I ramble
And when it’s time to go
I hear that voice again... say’n’

Chorus
Find your way back...
Find your way back to her heart
Find your way back...
Find your way back to her heart

Leave a message with the rain
You can find me where the wind blows
The snow across the pain
And the frost upon the heart

(you got no place to be
Still you wonder where you’re goin’)
And why I had to leave
I hear a voice... it says to me

Repeat chorus

I know it’s too late now
But, I wish I could go back in time
And start all over somehow
And get it right from the start


----------



## K_Jo

CHORUS
We are the Bears
Shufflin' through
Shufflin on down
Doin' it for you
We'e so bad
We know we're good
Blowin your mind 
Like we knew we would
You know we're just
Struttin for fun
Struttin our stuff
For everyone
We're not here
To start no trouble
We're just here
To do the Superbowl shuffle

Well they call me Sweetness
And I like to dance
Runnin the ball
Is like makin romance
We had the goal
Since training camp
To give Chicago
A Superbowl champ
We're not doing this
Because we're greedy
The Bears are doin it
To feed the needy
We didn't come here
To look for trouble
We just come here
To do the Superbowl Shuffle

This is Speedy Willie
And I'm world class
I like running
But I love to get the pass
I practice all day
And dance all night
I gotta get ready
For the Sunday fight
Now I'm as smooth
As a chocolate swirl
I dance a little funky
So watch me girl
There's no one here
That doesn't like me
My Superbowl shuffle
Will set you free

I'm Samurai Mike
And I stop 'em cold
Part of the defense
Big and bold
I've been jammin
For quite a while
Doin what's right
And settin the style
Give me a chance
I'll rock you good
Nobody messin
In my neighborhood
I didn't come here
Lookin for trouble
I just came
To do the Superbowl Shuffle

CHORUS

Uh huh
Uh huh
Uh huh
Uh huh
Uh huh
Uh huh

I'm the punky QB
Known as McMann
When I hit the turf
I've got no plan
I just throw my body
All over the field
I can't dance
But I can throw the field
I motivate the cats
I like to tease
I play it so cool
I aim to please
That's why you all got here
On the double
To catch me doin
The Superbowl shuffle

I'm mama's boy Otis
One of a kind
The ladies all love me
For my body and my mind
I'm slick on the floor
As I can be
But ain't no sucka
Gonna get past me
Some guys are jealous
Of my style and class
That's why some end up
On their [whistle]
I didn't come here
Lookin for trouble
I'm just gettin down
To the Superbowl shuffle

They say Jimbo
Is our man
If Jimmy can't do it
I sure can
This is Steve
And it's no wonder
I run like lightning
Pass like thunder
So bring on Atlanta
Bring on Dallas
This is for Mike
And Papa Bear Hallis
But I'm not here
To feathers ruffle
I just came here
To do the Superbowl shuffle

I'm L.A. Mike
And I play it cool
But don't sneak by me
Cause I'm no fool
I fly on the field
And get on down
Everybody knows
I don't mess around
I can break em & shake em
Any time of day
I like to steal it
And make em pay
So please don't try
To break my hustle
Cause I'm just here
To do the Superbowl shuffle

CHORUS

The Sack-man's comin
I'm your man Dent
Is your quaterback slow?
He's gonna get bent
We start to run
We start to pass
I like to dump guys
On their [whistle]
We love to play
For the world's best fans
But don't start lookin
At the Superbowl plan
But don't get ready
Or go through any trouble
Unless you've practiced
The Superbowl shuffle

It's Gary here
And I'm Mr. Clean
They call me "Hit Man"
Don't know what they mean
They throw it long
And watch me run
I'm on my man
One on one
Buddy's guys
Cover it down to the bone
That's why they call us
The 46 zone
Come on everybody
Let's scream and yell
We're gonna do the shuffle
Then ring your bell

You're lookin at the Fridge
I'm the rookie
I may be lost
But I'm no dumb cookie
You see me hit
You see me run
When I kick a pass
We gonna have more fun
I can dance
You will see
The others
They all learn from me
I didn't come here
To look for trouble
I just came
To do the Superbowl shuffle

1 - 2 - 3 - HUH!
CHORUS x 2


----------



## morganj614

*C'mon babe 
Why don't we paint the town? 
And all that jazz 

I'm gonna rouge my knees 
And roll my stockings down 
And all that jazz 

Start the car 
I know a whoopee spot 
Where the gin is cold 
But the piano's hot 

It's just a noisy hall 
Where there's a nightly brawl 
And all that jazz! 

Skidoo 

And all that jazz! 

Hatcha, whoopie! 

And all that jazz! 

Ha ha ha! 

Slick you hair 
And wear you buckle shoes 
And all that jazz! 

I hear that father dip 
Is gonna blow the blues 
And all that jazz 

Hold on, hon 
We're gonna bunny hug 
I bought some aspirin 
Down at united drug 

In case you shake apart 
And want a brand new start 
To do that- 

Find a flask 
We're playing fast and loose 

And all that jazz 

Right up here 
Is where I store the juice 

All. 
And all that jazz 

Come on, babe 
We're gonna brush the sky 
I betcha lucky Lindy 
Never blew so high 

'cause in the stratosphere 
How could you lend an ear 
To all that jazz? 
Company. 
Oh, you're gonna see you sheba 
Shimmy shake 

And all that jazz 
Company. 
Oh, she's gonna shimmy till her garters 
break 

And all that jazz 
Company. 
Show her where to park her girdle 
Oh, her mother's blood'd curdle 
If she'd hear 
Her baby's queer 
For all that jazz! 

C'mon babe 
Why don't we paint the town? 
And all that jazz 
I'm gonna rouge my knees 
And roll my stockings down 
And all that jazz 

Start the car 
I know a whopee spot 
Where the gin is cold 
But the piano's hot 

It's just a noisy hall 
Where there's a nightly brawl 
And all that jazz! 
company. 
Oh, you're gonna see you sheba 
Shimmy shake 
And all that jazz 

Oh, she's gonna shimmy till her garters 
break 

And all that jazz 

Show her where to park her girdle 
Oh, her mother's blood'd curdle 
If she'd hear 
Her baby's queer 
For all that- 

jazz! 

no, I'm no one's wife 
But, oh I love my life 
And all that jazz! 

That jazz! *


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *For all that- *
> 
> *jazz! *
> 
> *no, I'm no one's wife *
> *But, oh I love my life *
> *And all that jazz! *
> 
> *That jazz! *


 

Thank you!


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank you!



You're welcome, I woke up with that song in my head.


----------



## jazz lady

*I've had this one stuck in my head since last night...*

Time (after) time, (I'm) short of breath, don't even try (?)
Try a little harder
Something's wrong, you're not naive,
you must must be strong
Ooh, baby, try
Hey girl, move a little closer.
You're Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush

Modern medicine falls short of your complaints
Ooh, try a little harder
You're moving in circles,
won't you dilate
Baby try
Hey girl, move a little closer
'Cause, you're Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush

Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush


----------



## tomchamp

Mother (Waters) 5:32 

Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb? 
Mother do you think they'll like this song? 
Mother do you think they'll try to break my balls?
Mother should I build the wall?
Mother should I run for president?
Mother should I trust the government?
Mother will they put me in the firing line?
Mother am I really dying?

Hush now baby, baby, dont you cry.
Mother's gonna make all your nightmares come true.
Mother's gonna put all her fears into you.
Mother's gonna keep you right here under her wing.
She wont let you fly, but she might let you sing.
Mama will keep baby cozy and warm.
Ooooh baby ooooh baby oooooh baby,
Of course mama'll help to build the wall.

Mother do you think she's good enough -- to me?
Mother do you think she's dangerous -- to me?
Mother will she tear your little boy apart?
Mother will she break my heart?

Hush now baby, baby dont you cry.
Mama's gonna check out all your girlfriends for you.
Mama wont let anyone dirty get through.
Mama's gonna wait up until you get in.
Mama will always find out where you've been.
Mama's gonna keep baby healthy and clean.
Ooooh baby oooh baby oooh baby,
You'll always be baby to me.

Mother, did it need to be so high?


----------



## K_Jo

*Dear Kwillia*

Whatever I did, I'm sorry.  



Now maybe, i didn't mean to treat you bad, but i did it anyway
And now maybe, someone would say your life was sad, but you lived it anyway
And so maybe, your freinds they stand around they watch you crumble, as you faulter to the ground
And someday , your freinds they stand beside as you were flying, oh you were flying oh so high
But then someday people look at you, for what they call there own they watch you suffer, yeah they hear you calling home 
Then someday we can take are time to brush the leaves aside so you can reach 
us but you left me far behide


Chorus:
Now maybe, i didnt mean to treat you oh so bad but i did it anyway
Now maybe, some would say you're left with what you had, but you couln't 
share the pain no, no, no couldn't share the pain they watch you 
suffer


Now maybe, i could have made my own mistakes, but i live with what i've 
known
Yes maybe, we might share in something great but won't you look at where 
we've grown, wont you look at where we've gone
But then someday comes tommorrow holds, a sense of what i fear for you 
in my 
mind, as you trip the final line
And that cold day when you lost control, shame you left my life so soon 
you 
should have told me, but you left me far behind


Now maybe, i didn't mean to treat you oh so bad but i did it anyway
Now maybe some would say your left with what had, but you couldn't share 
the 
pain no, no, no 


Now maybe, didn't mean to treat you oh so bad, but i did it anyway
Now maybe, some would say you're left with what you had, but you 
couldn't 
share the pain 
I said times have changed your friends they come and whatch you crumble 
to 
the ground, they watch you suffer, yeah they hold you down hold you down
Maybe brother, maybe love, i didn't mean to treat you bad, but you left 
me 
far behind, left me far behind, left me far behind


----------



## chaotic

Every day is the rainy season
Every night is a full moon
Whenever I'm with you darling
Love is a monsoon
Goosebumps all around my skin
Whenever you come into the room
Fresh wild smell of Jasmine
Love is a monsoon

Alone I walk the hillside
Alone I pace the sand
Alone I think about you
Close my eyes and I kiss your hand
Alone I lick the rain
Streaming down upon your face
Alone I see the moment
We're together in a high place
Alone I sing your praises
Alone I have to let you know
Alone, you make the ripples
Honeywater afterglow

Rain comes pouring down
Pouring down

In the wind, the kiss of wisdom
In the mountain, silent touch
In the river, juices flow
To the rhythm that I need so much
Outside the roar of thunder
Streets drip wet in the rain
Inside honeywater lingers
Please God we'll meet again

Love is a monsoon


----------



## kwillia

And to think were were just talking about great lyrics tonight... how timely...:swoon:


----------



## chaotic

*A little EC*

I don't care if you never come home,
I don't mind if you just keep on
Rowing away on a distant sea,
'Cause I don't love you and you don't love me.

You cause a commotion when you come to town;
You give 'em a smile and they melt.
Having lovers and friends is all good and fine,
But I don't like yours and you don't like mine.

La la, la la la la la.
La la, la la la la la.

I don't care what you do at night,
Oh, and I don't care how you get your delights.
I'm gonna leave you alone, I'll just let it be,
I don't love you and you don't love me.

I got a problem. Can you relate?
I got a woman calling love hate.
We made a vow we'd always be friends.
How could we know that promises end?

Bridge

I tried to love you for years upon years,
You refuse to take me for real.
It's time you saw what I want you to see,
And I'd still love you if you'd just love me.

Chorus

Bridge

Bridge


----------



## chaotic

*Maktub..*

i know this might sound strange
but i can feel my love so far away
how can this be true
when all my love lies eternally with you
it's a hard road sugar ahead of us
especially when you know that i'll be so far away
i hope you understand how much it is that you mean to me
there never seems to be enough hours in the day

    and i can't wait, i already miss you
    baby can't wait, side by side again
    and i can't wait, i already miss you
    baby can't wait 'til i can see your smiling face again

and how can this compare
the trust we've built we can't find nowhere
how is it this love
can make make my fears all slowly melt away
it's a hard road sugar ahead of us
especially when you know that i'll be so far away
i hope you understand how much it is that you mean to me
there never seems to be enough hours in the day


        all you're feelin, somewhere deep inside
        i guarantee these feelings that you're feeling are mine
        all you 're feeling baby, somewhere deep inside
        i guarantee these feelings that you're feeling…

baby can't wait hold on
baby can't wait
by your side
baby can't wait
hold on
baby can't wait
baby can't wait


----------



## chaotic

*Jeff Buckley..*

I've heard there was a secret chord 
That David played, and it pleased the Lord 
But you don't really care for music, do you? 
It goes like this 
The fourth, the fifth 
The minor fall, the major lift 
The baffled king composing Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 

Your faith was strong but you needed proof 
You saw her bathing on the roof 
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you 
She tied you to a kitchen chair 
She broke your throne, she cut your hair 
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 

Maybe I have been here before 
I know this room, I've walked this floor 
I used to live alone before I knew you 
I've seen your flag on the marble arch 
Love is not a victory march 
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 

There was a time you let me know 
What's real and going on below 
But now you never show it to me, do you? 
And remember when I moved in you 
The holy dark was moving too 
And every breath we drew was Hallelujah 

Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 

Maybe there's a God above 
And all I ever learned from love 
Was how to shoot at someone who outdrew you 
And it's not a cry you can hear at night 
It's not somebody who's seen the light 
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah 

Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah


----------



## jazz lady

What a great time I had at my banquet!    My feet hurt from playing Vanna White and dancing so much.    I'm hoarse from singing and laughing too.  



Yo, pretty ladies around the world
Gotta a weird thing to show you
So tell all the boys and girls
Tell your brother, your sister and your momma too
We're about to go down
And you know just what to do
Wave your hands in the air like you don't care
Glide by the people as they start to look and stare
Do your dance, Do your dance
Do your dance quick, mom

_[Chorus:]_
Now c'mon baby tell me what's the word
Now, word up
(ahh ahh)
Everybody say
When you hear the call you got to get it under way
Word up
(ahh ahh)
It's the call, word
No matter where you say it
You know that you'll be heard

Now while you suck DJs
Who think you're blind
There's got to be a reason
And we know the reason why
You try to put on those airs
And act real cool
But you got to realize 
That you're acting like fools
If there's music, we can use it
Be free to dance
We don't have the time for psychological romance
No romance, no romance
No romance for me, mom

_[Chorus:]_
C'mon baby tell me what's the word
Now, word up
(ahh ahh)
Everybody say
When you hear the call you got to get it under way
Word up
(ahh ahh)
It's the call, word
No matter where you say it
You know that you'll be heard
(woo!)

_[Bridge:]_
Word up
(ahh ahh)
Everybody say
When you hear the call you got to get it under way
Word up
(ahh ahh)
It's the call, word
No matter where you say it
You know that you'll be heard

Word up
(ahh ahh)
Everybody say
When you hear the call you got to get it under way
Word up
(ahh ahh)
It's the call, word
No matter where you say it
You know that you'll be heard


----------



## kwillia

*When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
When you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on.
Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes.

Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along.
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go, (hold on)
When you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on.

Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends.
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand.
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on.

Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
Everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes.
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on.
Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade)
(Everybody hurts. You are not alone.)
*

:sad:


----------



## kwillia

*In the twilight glow I seen her
Blue eyes crying in the rain
When we kissed goodbye and parted
I knew we'd never meet again
Love is like a dying ember
And only memories remain
And through the ages I'll remember
Blue eyes crying in the rain
Someday when we meet up yonder
We'll stroll hand in hand again
In the land that knows no parting
Blue eyes crying in the rain *


----------



## kwillia

*Guess there are times when we all need to share a little pain
And ironing out the rough spots
Is the hardest part when memories remain
And it's times like these when we all need to hear the radio
`Cause from the lips of some old singer
We can share the troubles we already know

Turn them on, turn them on
Turn on those sad songs
When all hope is gone
Why don't you tune in and turn them on

They reach into your room
Just feel their gentle touch
When all hope is gone
Sad songs say so much

If someone else is suffering enough to write it down
When every single word makes sense
Then it's easier to have those songs around
The kick inside is in the line that finally gets to you
and it feels so good to hurt so bad
And suffer just enough to sing the blues

Sad songs, they say
Sad songs, they say
Sad songs, they say
Sad songs, they say so much
*

:sigh:


----------



## kwillia

_*Never been this blue
Never knew the meaning of a heartache
But then again, I've never lost at love before

Somewhere down the road
Maybe all these years will find some meaning
I just can't think about it now, or live 'em out anymore

Chorus
Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride
Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride

Never lasted so long
Or through so much - or through so many
I just can't believe you could throw it all away

Sometimes late at night
when there's nothing here except my old piano
I'd almost give my hands to make you see my way

Chorus
Stand Tall, don't you fall oh, don't go and do something foolish
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride;
You got me down on my knees for ya, mama
Stand Tall, don't you fall. donn't go do something you'll regret later
you're feeling it like everyone, it's silly human pride*_


----------



## chaotic




----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

>


It's okay.  The hurt will eventually die down... or so I've been told. I've never lost at love before.


----------



## chaotic

Don’t you feel like trying something new
Don’t you feel like breaking out
Or breaking us in two
You don’t do the things that I do
You want to do things I can’t do
Always something breaking us in two

You and I could never live alone
But don’t you feel like breaking out
Just one day on your own
Why does what I’m saying hurt you
I didn’t say that we were through
Always something breaking us in two

They say two hearts should beat as one for us
We’ll fight it out to see it through
I say that won’t be too much fun for us
Though it’s oh so nice to get advice
It’s oh so hard to do

Could we be much closer if we tried
We could stay at home and stare
Into each other’s eyes
Maybe we could last an hour
Maybe then we’d see right through
Always something breaking us in two


----------



## Kizzy

Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my Father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defence

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts

So Don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different day
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be O.K.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my Father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye


----------



## jazz lady

I’d never let you down when you’re in a fix
I’d come running when you call
That’s my weakness baby
So connected are we

You get your kicks from the ghost of a memory
So busy turning away from reality baby
That you just won’t let it go

But memories fade
Yeah they’re designed that way

But you’re so wrapped up in her you don’t see straight
Watch her mangle the truth while you take the bait
So tell her can’t you see? 
You're just turning yourself inside out for no need

This thing you’re using is worse then a photograph
It picks you up and it turns you inside out now baby
And it just won’t let you go

But memories fade
Yeah they’re designed that way

She doesn’t love you anymore
Maybe she did long ago
You’re just a slave to the grind that she grew tired of baby
So tell her can’t you see? 
You’re just turning yourself inside out for no need

But memories fade
Cause they’re designed that way

She doesn’t love you anymore
Maybe she did long ago
You’re just a slave to the grind that she grew tired of baby
So tell her can’t you see? 
You’re just turning yourself
You’re just turning yourself inside out for no need

You’re just turning yourself inside out for no need


----------



## jazz lady

I know she must’ve cut you deep
She’s gone but you won’t let her leave
I know your heart has not healed yet
But sometimes I think that you forget

That wasn’t me
That wasn’t me
I’m not the one
Who made love bring you to your knees
You can’t love if you can’t trust
Her memory’s hurt you long enough
Let your heart see
That wasn’t me

I can no longer pay the price
For damage done by her careless lies
We can’t move on ’til you let go
I always thought by now you’d know

That wasn’t me
That wasn’t me
I’m not the one
Who made love bring you to your knees
You can’t love if you can’t trust
Her memory’s hurt you long enough
Let your heart see
That wasn’t me

You can’t love if you can’t trust
Her memory’s hurt you long enough
Let your heart see
That wasn’t me


----------



## jazz lady

I’ve been in and out of favour with lady luck
I gotta tell you
I’ve seen things I never wanted to see

I’ve got to get back on my feet
I feel like I’ve been sleeping
Sweet, sweet time
Has been a real good friend of mine

Waiting for that change of season
Oh the winter’s been so long
Searching for that rhyme or reason
You’ve just got to

Move on
Hold it together, move on
Life’s so short, move on
Only time will set you free
Just like me

You put your fears behind you
Better get yourself where you wanna be
I think of all the days and nights I spent crying
And I move on

I’ve been in and out of favour with love
Because I gotta tell you
I’ve been things I never wanted to be
And then some angel called me up
He told me I was sleeping
Said ’don’t waste time
’cos even angels say goodbye’

Waiting for that change of season
Oh the winter’s been so long
Searching for that rhyme or reason
You’ve just got to

Move on
Hold it together, move on
Life’s so short, move on
Only time will set you free
Just like me

You put your tears behind you
Better get yourself where you wanna be
I think of all the days and nights I spent crying
Endlessly

And oh, there goes another season
Getting hard to find a decent song to play
But oh, I guess I got my reasons
Everybody thinks I’m doing a.o.k.
They ought to know by now

Move on
Hold it together, move on
Life’s so short, move on
Only time will set you free
Just like me

And life you won’t wait for me

You put your tears behind you
Better get yourself where you wanna be
I think of all the days and nights I spent crying
Until my angel set me free

I’m gonna be lucky in love someday


----------



## jazz lady

Cryin' on the corner
Waitin' in the rain
I swear I'll never ever wait again

You gave me a word
But words for you are lies

Darlin' in my wildest dreams
I never thought I'd go
But it's time to let you know

I'm gonna harden my heart
I'm gonna swallow my tears
I'm gonna turn and leave you here.....

All of my life
I've been waitin' in the rain
I've been waitin' for a feelin' that never ever came

It feels so close
But always disappears

Darlin' in your wildest dreams
You never had a clue
But its time you got the news

I'm gonna harden my heart
I'm gonna swallow my tears
I'm gonna turn and leave you here.....

Guitar solo

Darlin' in my wildest dreams
I never thought I'd go
But its time to let you know

I'm gonna harden my heart
I'm gonna swallow my tears
I'm gonna turn and leave you here.....

I'm gonna harden my heart
I'm gonna swallow my tears
I'm gonna harden my heart
I'm gonna swallow my tears

Harden my heart
I'm gonna swallow my tears
Oh oh oh oh

Harden my heart
I'm gonna harden my heart
I'm gonna swallow my tears


----------



## chaotic

i'll fake it through the day
with some help from johnny walker red
send the poison rain down the drain
to put bad thoughts in my head
two tickets torn in half
and a lot of nothing to do
do you miss me, miss misery
like you say you do?

a man in the park
read the lines in my hand
told me i'm strong
hardly ever wrong i said man you mean

you had plans for both of us
that involved a trip out of town
to a place i've seen in a magazine
that you left lying around
i don't have you with me but
i keep a good attitude
do you miss me, miss misery
like you say you do?

i know you'd rather see me gone
than to see me the way that i am
but i am in the life anyway

next door the tv's flashing
blue frames on the wall
it's a comedy of errors, you see
it's about taking a fall
to vanish into oblivion
is easy to do
and i try to be but you know me 
i come back when you want me to
do you miss me miss misery
like you say you do?


----------



## morganj614

*oldies*

Girl, you thought you found the answer on that magic carpet ride last night 
But when you wake up in the mornin' the world still gets uptight 
Well, here's nothin' that you ain't tried 
To fill the emptiness inside 
But when you come back down, girl 
Still ain't feelin' right 

[Chorus:] 
(And don't it seem like) 
Kicks just keep gettin' harder to find 
(Oh, you don't need kicks, girl) 
And all your kicks ain't bringin' you peace of mind 
(You just need help, girl) 
Before you find out it's too late, girl 
You better get straight 

No, but not with kicks 
You just need help, girl 

Well you think you're gonna find yourself a little piece of paradise 
But it ain't happened yet, so girl, you better think twice 
Don't you see no matter what you do 
You'll never run away from you 
And if you keep on runnin' 
You'll have to pay the price 

[Chorus] 

No, you don't need kicks 
To help you face the world each day 
That road goes nowhere 
I'm gonna help you find yourself another way


----------



## morganj614

*There she was just a-walkin' down the street, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Snappin' her fingers and shufflin' her feet, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
She looked good (looked good), she looked fine (looked fine) 
She looked good, she looked fine and I nearly lost my mind 

Before I knew it she was walkin' next to me, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Holdin' my hand just as natural as can be, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
We walked on (walked on) to my door (my door) 
We walked on to my door, then we kissed a little more 

Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love 
Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of 

Now we're together nearly every single day, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine) 
I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime 

Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love 
Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of 

Now we're together nearly every single day, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine) 
I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime 

Whoa-oh-oh-oh, oh yeah 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do, we'll sing it 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do, oh yeah, oh, oh yeah 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do *


----------



## morganj614

*really old Stones*

*I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes
I see a line of cars and they’re all painted black
With flowers and my love both never to come back
I see people turn their heads and quickly look away
Like a new born baby it just happens ev’ry day
I look inside myself and see my heart is black
I see my red door and it has been painted black
Maybe then I’ll fade away and not have to face the facts
It’s not easy facin’ up when your whole world is black

No more will my green sea go turn a deeper blue
I could not foresee this thing happening to you
If I look hard enough into the settin’ sun
My love will laugh with me before the mornin’ comes

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes
Hmm, hmm, hmm,...
I wanna see it painted, painted black
Black as night, black as coal
I wanna see the sun blotted out from the sky
I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black
Yeah!*


----------



## jazz lady

Tonight there’s thunder in the sky
Just like the night you said good-bye
And what’s left of a heartache
Runs like rain from my eyes

The winds of change
Gonna blow it all away
Ain’t it strange
How you won’t matter
The winds of change
Gonna blow it all away

I stood like a rock against the storm
And you never knew, did you, how I was torn
And if your memory finally leaves me too
Well I won’t sit and mourn

The winds of change
Gonna blow it all away
Ain’t it strange
How you won’t matter
The winds of change
Gonna blow it all away

I shoulda known better than to love you
I shoulda known that you were the hurting kind
Now I’m so tired of thinking of you
I just wanna forget that you were ever mine

Tonight there’s shadows on my face
Every one tells a story of your disgrace
But soon the dawn will come
And I’ll be gone without a trace

The winds of change
Gonna blow it all away
Ain’t it strange
How you won’t matter
The winds of change
Gonna blow it all away

Ain’t it strange
How you won’t matter...


----------



## Agee

*King Missle...*

 

I woke up this morning with a bad hangover and my penis was missing again. This happens all hte time; it's detachable. 

This comes in handy a lot of the time; I can leave it home when I thnk it's gonna get me in trouble, or I can rent it out when I don't need it. But now and then I go to a party, get drunk, and the next morning, I can't, for the life of me, remember what I did with it. 

First I looked around my apartment, and I couldn't find it, so I called up the place hwere the party was, they hadn't seen it either. I asked them to check the medicine cabinet , 'ccause for some reason, I leave it there sometimes, but no this time.

So I told them if it pops up to let me know. I called a few people who were at the party, but they were no help either.

I was starting to get desperate I really don't like being without my penis for too long. It makes me feel like less of a man, and I really hate having to sit down every time I take a leak.

After a few hours of searching the house, and calling everyone I could think of, I was starting to get very depressed, so I went to the Kiev and ate breakfast. Then as I walked down Second Avenue, toward St Mark's Place, where all those people sell used books and other junk on the street, I saw my penis lying on a blanket next to a broken toaster oven - some guy was selling it! 

I had to but it off him. He wanted 22 bucks, but I talked him down to 17. I took it home, washed it off, and put it back on. I was happy again: complete. 

People sometimes tell me I should get it permanently attached, but I don't know. Even though sometimes it's a pain in the azz, I like having a detachable penis.


----------



## cattitude

only $17  :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I saw my penis lying on a blanket next to a broken toaster oven - some guy was selling it!


Oh, the IRONY...


----------



## jazz lady

*Some Weird Al in honor of the latest Star Wars movie...*

A long, long time ago
In a galaxy far away
Naboo was under an attack
And I thought me and qui-gon jinn
Could talk the federation into
Maybe cutting them a little slack
But their response, it didn’t thrill us
They locked the doors and tried to kill us
We escaped from that gas
Then met jar jar and boss nass
We took a bongo from the scene
And we went to theed to see the queen
We all wound up on tatooine
That’s where we found this boy...

Oh my my this here anakin guy
May be vader someday later - now he’s just a small fry
And he left his home and kissed his mommy goodbye
Sayin’ soon I’m gonna be a jedi
Soon I’m gonna be a jedi

Did you know this junkyard slave
Isn’t even old enough to shave
And he can use the force, they say
Ahh, do you see him hitting on the queen
Though he’s just nine and she’s fourteen
Yah, he’s probably gonna marry her someday
Well, I knew he built c-3po
And I’ve heard how fast his pod can go
And we were broke, it’s true
So we made a wager or two
He was a prepubescent flyin’ ace
And the minute jabba started off that race
Well, I knew who would win first place
Oh yes, it was our boy

We started singin’ ...
My my this here anakin guy
May be vader someday later - now he’s just a small fry
And he left his home and kissed his mommy goodbye
Sayin’ soon I’m gonna be a jedi
Soon I’m gonna be a jedi

Now we finally got to coruscant
The jedi council we knew would want
To see how good the boy could be
So we took him there and we told the tale
How his midi-chlorians were off the scale
And he might fulfill that prophecy
Oh, the council was impressed, of course
Could he bring balance to the force? 
They interview the kid
Oh, training they forbid
Because yoda sensed in him much fear
And qui-gon said now listen here
Just stick it in your pointy ear
I still will teach this boy

He was singin’ ...
My my this here anakin guy
May be vader someday later - now he’s just a small fry
And he left his home and kissed his mommy goodbye
Sayin’ soon I’m gonna be a jedi
Soon I’m gonna be a jedi

We caught a ride back to naboo
’cause queen amidala wanted to
I frankly would’ve liked to stay
We all fought in that epic war
And it wasn’t long at all before
Little hotshot flew his plane and saved the day
And in the end some gunguns died
Some ships blew up and some pilots fried
A lot of folks were croakin’
The battle droids were broken
And the jedi I admire most
Met up with darth maul and now he’s toast
Well, I’m still here and he’s a ghost
I guess I’ll train this boy

And I was singin’ ...
My my this here anakin guy
May be vader someday later - now he’s just a small fry
And he left his home and kissed his mommy goodbye
Sayin’ soon I’m gonna be a jedi
Soon I’m gonna be a jedi

We were singin’ ...
My my this here anakin guy
May be vader someday later - now he’s just a small fry
And he left his home and kissed his mommy goodbye
Sayin’ soon I’m gonna be a jedi...
Yo  da!


----------



## cattitude

When you’re down and troubled
And you need a helping hand
And nothing, whoa nothing is going right.
Close your eyes and think of me
And soon I will be there
To brighten up even your darkest nights.

You just call out my name,
And you know whereever I am
I’ll come running, oh yeah baby
To see you again.
Winter, spring, summer, or fall,
All you have to do is call
And I’ll be there, yeah, yeah, yeah.
You’ve got a friend.

If the sky above you
Should turn dark and full of clouds
And that old north wind should begin to blow
Keep your head together and call my name out loud
And soon I will be knocking upon your door.
You just call out my name and you know where ever I am
I’ll come running to see you again.
Winter, spring, summer or fall
All you got to do is call
And I’ll be there, yeah, yeah, yeah.

Hey, ain’t it good to know that you’ve got a friend? 
People can be so cold.
They’ll hurt you and desert you.
Well they’ll take your soul if you let them.
Oh yeah, but don’t you let them.

You just call out my name and you know wherever I am
I’ll come running to see you again.
Oh babe, don’t you know that,
Winter spring summer or fall,
Hey now, all you’ve got to do is call.
Lord, I’ll be there, yes I will.
You’ve got a friend.
You’ve got a friend.
Ain’t it good to know you’ve got a friend.
Ain’t it good to know you’ve got a friend.
You’ve got a friend.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> You just call out my name,


 
*Paging Mrs. Tude!*


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Paging Mrs. Tude!*



shhhhhh...what dock?


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> shhhhhh...what dock?


----------



## jazz lady

Geez, will you two just get a room already?  


BTW - the first one of you who calls me Ms. Azz is going to get it.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> BTW - the first one of you who calls me Ms. Azz is going to get it.




  Mizz Azz...what do I win??


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Mizz Azz...what do I win??


A broken toaster oven.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> A broken toaster oven.


...and a $17.00 detachable penis


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> ...and a $17.00 detachable penis


 I'm still laughing at that song and your karma comment.


----------



## cattitude

MADELAINE

At the bar there's a girl in the shadow
Sitting still like a nun unknown.
Though an attic full of strangers
May hold many hidden dangers
There's a quality I like - 
She's alone. 

So I pause 
And I wink 
And I shudder
Just to bring her attention in line
While her pastures may be greener
I can tell by her demeanor
She's mine!

(The girl falls off her chair, dead drunk.)

That's fine:
I need a good-natured, old-fashioned 
Lesbian love story
The kind of tale my mama used to tell.
Where the girls were so sweet
And the music would swell
And in the end the queen would send the men off to hell.

What is that mild-mannered, old-fashioned 
Lesbian love story
Where people knew exactly who they were?
I want the story of yore
That they don't sing anymore
To an old-fashioned dyke like her.

See that girl on the bed, how she wants me.
She's a bee I could free from the hive.
I would never dare deceive her
She's a very clever beaver
With a quality I like - 
She's alive.

So I pause 
And I twitch
In the silence
While I pray that she'll play out this hand.
But I feel my intuition
Saying "Notice her position" - 
Start the band!

(The girl is embraced by a man.)

She's clearly manned.

I planned a well-rendered, one-gendered
Lesbian love story
With good old-fashioned sex in every line
Where girls with tattoos would whimper and whine
"While on all fours, you show me yours
And I'll show you mine."

I miss that soft-hearted, old-fashioned
Lesbian love story
Where women wrestle bears and passersby.
The kind of story so good 
That they won't tell in my 'hood
To an old-fashioned dyke like - 

I'm gorgeous
I'm single
I'm bustin' with laughs
So why
Can't I 
Be just in two short paragraphs of a
You betcha, damn funny
Lesbian love story
The kind of yarn that turns a girl to mush.
Choose from hundreds of blondes 
But when shove comes push 
I understand a bird in hand's worth two in the bush.
Sweet Jesus!

Let's hear that old-fashioned 
Lesbian love story
Where girls are girls 
And boys stay out to sea.
I'll write a new one and then
I'll make them tell it again
To an old-fashioned dyke
Like me!


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'll make them tell it again
> To an old-fashioned dyke
> Like me!


  I knew you were old-fashioned, but dang!


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I knew you were old-fashioned, but dang!




maybe you two should get a room...


----------



## Agee

dems4me said:
			
		

> maybe you two should get a room...


dems, you might of opened yourself up for a


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> dems, you might of opened yourself up for a


She's already been  -ed once today.  I think she likes it too much.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She's already been  -ed once today.  I think she likes it too much.




-ed and :shocker:-ed


----------



## cattitude

When I get off of this mountain, you know where I want to go?
Straight down the Mississippi river, to the Gulf of Mexico
To Lake Charles, Louisiana, little Bessie, girl that I once knew
She told me just to come on by, if there's anything she could do

Refrain:

Up on Cripple Creek she sends me
If I spring a leak she mends me
I don't have to speak, she defends me
A drunkard's dream if I ever did see one

Good luck had just stung me, to the race track I did go
She bet on one horse to win and I bet on another to show
The odds were in my favor, I had 'em five to one
When that nag to win came around the track, sure enough she had won

(refrain)

I took up all of my winnings, and I gave my little Bessie half
And she tore it up and threw it in my face, just for a laugh
Now there's one thing in the whole wide world, I sure would like to see
That's when that little love of mine, dips her doughnut in my tea

(refrain)

Now me and my mate were back at the shack, we had Spike Jones on the box
She said, "I can't take the way he sings, but I love to hear him talk"
Now that just gave my heart a throb, to the bottom of my feet
And I swore and I took another pull, my Bessie can't be beat

(refrain)

Now there's a flood out in California and up north it's freezing cold
And this living on the road is getting pretty old
So I guess I'll call up my big mama, tell her I'll be rolling in
But you know, deep down, I'm kind of tempted
To go and see my Bessie again.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Up on Cripple Creek she sends me
> If I spring a leak she mends me
> I don't have to speak, she defends me
> A drunkard's dream if I ever did see one


Nice!


----------



## jazz lady

*For all us winos...*

Well I'm down in the alley of Sally and I'm feeling my way 
And it's four in the morning, I don't have a lot I can say 
I know I'm looking for some satisfaction 
But there ain't much news 
Got some walking from a back reaction 
I'm hanging down and loose 

Me and the boys have been drinking 
Feeling like this is the wrong time for thinking 
All I can say is I'm doing fine with just me and my wine 

Now my brain and my body are runnin' on different rails 
And I died and just say hi what if all else fails 
Oh I woke up in a subway station 
Lying half dead on the floor 
I don't remember anything 
What happened the night before 

Oh me and the boys have been drinking 
Feeling like this is the wrong time for thinking 
All I can say is I'm doing fine with just me and my wine 

Now listen 
My hair's a real mess, I feel and look like a joke 
And there's a hole in my jeans, I just ran right out of smokes 
You know I'd like to get to know you 
But I ain't got the time 
I'm finding it harder and harder 
To make this damn thing rhyme 

Just me and my wine 
Well just me and my wine 
You know that I'm doing fine 
Well just me and my wine 
Thank you


----------



## Agee

*X2*

Red, red wine
Go to my head
Make me forget that i
Still need her so

Red, red wine
It`s up to you
All I can do, i`ve done
But mem`ries won`t go
No, mem`ries won`t go

I`d have thought
That with time
Thoughts of her
Would leave my head
I was wrong
And I find
Just one thing makes me forget

Red, red wine
Stay close to me
Don`t let me be alone
It`s tearin` apart
My blue, blue heart

---red red wine rap section---

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
You keep me rocking all of the time

Red red wine you make me feel so grand
I feel a million dollars when your just in my hand

Red red wine you make me feel so sad
Any time I see you go it makes me feel bad

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
Monkey pack him rizla pon the sweet dep line

Red red wine you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing mek me do me own thing

Redred wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine I love you right from the start
Right from the start with all of my heart

Red red wine in a 80`s style
Red red wine in a modern beat style, yeah

(chorus)

Give me little time, help me clear up me mind
Give me little time, help me clear up me mind

Give me red wine because it make me feel fine
Mek me feel fine all of the time

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
Monkey pack him rizla on the sweet dep line

The line broke, the monkey get choke
Burn bad rizla pon him little rowing boat


Red red wine i`m gonna hold to you
Hold on to you cause I know you love true

Red red wine i`m gonna love you till I die
Love you till I die and that`s no lie

Red red wine can`t get you out my mind
Where ever you maybe i`ll surely find
I`ll surely find make no fuss jus` stick with us.

(chorus)

Red red wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine I love you right from the start
Right from the start with all of my heart

Red red wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing mek me do me own thing

Red red wine in a 80`s style

Red red wine in a modern beat style, yeah.


----------



## chaotic




----------



## jazz lady

I'm thinking about having a third glass of wine.  Somebody stop me, puh-leeze!


----------



## chaotic

He was killed by a cellular phone explosion
They scattered his ashes across the ocean
The water was used to make baby lotion
The wheels of comotion were set into motion

But the sun still shines in the summer time
I'll be yours if you'll be mine
I tried to change, but I changed my mind
Think I'll have another glass of Mexican wine

She lived alone in a small apartment
Across the street from the health department
She left her pills in the glove compartment
That was the afternoon her heart went

And the sun still shines in the summer time
I'll be yours if you'll be mine
I tried to change, but I changed my mind
Think I'll have another glass of Mexican wine
Think I'll have another glass of Mexican wine

I used to fly for United Airlines
Then I got fired for reading High Times
My license expired in alomst no time
Now I'm retired and I think that's fine

Because the sun still shines in the summer time
I'll be yours if you'll be mine
I tried to change, but I changed my mind
Think I'll ahev another glass of Mexican wine
Think I'll have another glass of Mexican wine
Won't you have another glass of Mexican wine?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about having a third glass of wine.  Somebody stop me, puh-leeze!



At least, put it in a sippy cup, so when you drop it, it doesn't spill all over the place.

Wawa coffee cups with lids are appropriate choices.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> At least, put it in a sippy cup, so when you drop it, it doesn't spill all over the place.
> 
> Wawa coffee cups with lids are appropriate choices.


  I don't drink coffee.  

I compromised.  I only poured half a glass.    It's in a tall, hand-painted wine glass given to me by my best friend, so I'm VERY careful with it.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> If I Had $1000000, If I Had $1000000
> If I Had $1000000, If I Had $1000000
> I'd be rich.


All those zeros are scaring the heck out of me.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> If I Had $1000000
> I'd build a tree fort in our yard.
> 
> (But we would eat Kraft Dinner. Of course we would, we'd just eat more.
> *And buy really expensive ketchup with it. *
> *That's right, all the fanciest Dijon Ketchup. Mmmmmm.)*


 
Love tree forts!

Done! If you have a recipie for dijon ketchup, I'll bite


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Done! If you have a recipie for dijon ketchup, I'll bite


I'll share my recipe as long as you teach me to fru fru drizzle it over my gourmet burger...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> *And buy really expensive ketchup with it.
> That's right, all the fanciest Dijon Ketchup. Mmmmmm.)*



  :guitar: Love that song


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'll share my recipe as long as you teach me to fru fru drizzle it over my gourmet burger...


we have to be alone!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> :guitar: Love that song because it's sung by Barenaked Ladies


Oh Brother...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> All those zeros are scaring the heck out of me.



The ones freak me out, too. Make them go away..


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> we have to be alone!


Go ahead.  Chaotic and I won't peek.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> The ones freak me out, too. Make them go away..


But if you take away the ones I won't be able to afford the expensive ketchup...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> The ones freak me out, too. Make them go away..


If I did, I'd be out of a job.  

Well, come on already with the super-secret fru-fru Dijon ketchup drizzle thingy and get it out of your system.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh Brother...



Oh great. I'm enjoying a quiet night at the hotel, relaxing a bit, posting occasionally, and now you've got me thinking about bare naked ladies!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> We took it to PMer...


Thank God for small favors.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Go ahead.  Chaotic and I won't peek.



I, for one, don't really need to see Air's secret fru fru drizzle, or huhwhatever he is calling it these days..


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I, for one, don't really need to see Air's secret fru fru drizzle, or huhwhatever he is calling it these days..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I, for one, don't really need to see Air's secret fru fru drizzle, or huhwhatever he is calling it these days..


That's all right, baby.  You and I can take it to PM's and talk about our recipes for


----------



## kwillia

There's a crazy sense of duty
As he licks between his fingers
And wipes the* ketchup* from his face and hands
There's a strong determination
That his teachers never witnessed
Never close enough to understand
He's like a bull
Just bred for fighting
And he don't deliver nothing
Outside the only thing he knows
School-report just says he's lazy
His brother thinks he's crazy
But anyway, take a look
'Cos there he goes...
All through the avenues of fashion
To the palaces of dreams
All the way down Guitar Street
To some, guitars are hot-rods
All along the quest for macho
To others a would-be ticket out of town
For Joe; a six-string sten gun
In the "panto-revolution"
And Stevies all just strictly sound,
And he's just a bull that's bred for fighting
Just bred for fighting
And he don't deliver nothing
Outside the only thing he knows
School-report just says he's lazy
His brother thinks he's crazy
But anyway, take a look
'Cos there he goes...
All through the avenues of fashion
To the palaces of dreams
All the way down Guitar Street


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> I, for one, don't really need to see Air's secret fru fru drizzle, or huhwhatever he is calling it these days..


No secrets here!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> No secrets here!


Oh great... I had them convinced we took our passion for secret fru fru drizzled gourmet ketchup to PMer and you gotta go and blow my cover...


----------



## jazz lady

He was working through college on my grandpa’s farm
I was thirsting for for knowledge and he had a car
I was caught somewhere between a woman and a child
When one restless summer we found love growing wild
On the banks of the river on a well beaten path
Funny how those memories they last

Like strawberry wine and seventeen
The hot july moon saw everything
My first taste of love oh bittersweet
Green on the vine
Like strawberry wine

I still remember when thirty was old
My biggest fear was september when he had to go
A few cards and letters and one long distance call
We drifted away like the leaves in the fall
But year after year I come back to this place
Just to remember the taste

Of strawberry wine and seventeen
The hot july moon saw everything
My first taste of love oh bittersweet
Green on the vine
Like strawberry wine

The fields have grown over now
Years since they’ve seen a plow
There’s nothing time hasn’t touched
Is it really him or the loss of my innocence
I’ve been missing so much

Like strawberry wine and seventeen
The hot july moon saw everything
My first taste of love oh bittersweet
Green on the vine
Like strawberry wine

  I love strawberry wine.  I got some from a vinyard in Pennsylvania many moons ago that was the bomb.    I just wish I could remember the name of the place again.


----------



## kwillia

Jazzy... I've been singing that song to myself since you guys first got on the subject of wine...:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh great... I had them convinced we took our passion for secret fru fru drizzled gourmet ketchup to PMer and you gotta go and blow my cover...


Well smack my azz!


----------



## chaotic

Just a castaway
An island lost at sea
Another lonely day
With no one here but me
More loneliness
Than any man could bear
Rescue me before I fall into despair

I’ll send an sos to the world
I’ll send an sos to the world
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle of ketchup

A year has passed since I wrote my note
But I should have known this right from the start
Only hope can keep me together
Love can mend your life
But love can break your heart

I’ll send an sos to the world
I’ll send an sos to the world
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle of ketchup

Walked out this morning
Don’t believe what I saw
A hundred billion bottles of ketchup
Washed up on the shore
Seems I’m not alone at being alone
A hundred billion castaways
Looking for a home

I’ll send an sos to the world
I’ll send an sos to the world
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle of, well you know

Sending out an sos


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Well smack my azz!


Are we taking this to PMer...


----------



## jazz lady

I love the song, kwilly.  Strawberry Boones Farm was the first "wine" I ever tasted.  Plus I got tee-totally stinking drunk off of it a time or two.  

Thank goodness my taste buds have evolved a little since then.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Just a castaway
> An island lost at sea
> Another lonely day
> With no one here but me
> More loneliness
> Than any man could bear
> Rescue me before I fall into despair
> 
> I’ll send an sos to the world
> I’ll send an sos to the world
> I hope that someone gets my
> Message in a bottle of ketchup
> 
> A year has passed since I wrote my note
> But I should have known this right from the start
> Only hope can keep me together
> Love can mend your life
> But love can break your heart
> 
> I’ll send an sos to the world
> I’ll send an sos to the world
> I hope that someone gets my
> Message in a bottle of ketchup
> 
> Walked out this morning
> Don’t believe what I saw
> A hundred billion bottles of ketchup
> Washed up on the shore
> Seems I’m not alone at being alone
> A hundred billion castaways
> Looking for a home
> 
> I’ll send an sos to the world
> I’ll send an sos to the world
> I hope that someone gets my
> Message in a bottle of, well you know
> 
> Sending out an sos


I did a classic double take... wish you could of seen it...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Well smack my azz!


  That CAN be arranged.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank goodness my taste buds have evolved a little since then.



Are you saying that Kwillia has unevolved tastebuds?


----------



## Agee

know you wanna leave me, but I refuse to let you go
If I have to beg, plead for sympathy
I don't mind, 'cause it means that much to me

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go

Well I heard a quiet man is half a man, with no sense of pride
If I have to cry to keep ya I don't mind weepin'
If weepin' gonna keep ya by my side

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go 

If I have to sleep on your doorstep all night and day
Just to keep you from walkin' away
Let my friends laugh, for this I can stand
'Cause I wanna I keep ya, yeah, yeah, I can

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go

I got a love so deep in the pit of my heart
Ev'ry day it grows more and more
I'm not ashamed to come and plead with you, baby
If pleadin' keeps you from walkin' out the door

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go <SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT>


----------



## chaotic

i seem to recognize your face
haunting, familiar, yet i can't seem to place it
cannot find the candle of thought to light your name
lifetimes are catching up with me
all these changes taking place, i wish i'd seen the place
but no one's ever taken me
hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away... 
hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away... 
i swear i recognize your breath
memories like fingerprints are slowly raising
me, you wouldn't recall, for i'm not my former
it's hard when, you're stuck upon the shelf
i changed by not changing at all, small town predicts my fate
perhaps that's what no one wants to see
i just want to scream...hello...
my god its been so long, never dreamed you'd return
but now here you are, and here i am
hearts and thoughts they fade...away...
hearts and thoughts they fade...away...
hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away...
hearts and thoughts they fade...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That CAN be arranged.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Are you saying that Kwillia has unevolved tastebuds?


Naw... she doesn't mean it like that... I have simply developed a taste for other things...

No sour grapes here... 


Pardon the pun...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Are you saying that Kwillia has unevolved tastebuds?


I'm just saying...   

She's still skittish and unsure of her surroundings.  We are gently leading her onto the path of fine wines and dining, and expanding her horizons.  Kwillia is like a lowly caterpillar emerging from her cocoon to reveal the beautiful butterfly that has always been inside.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm just saying...
> 
> She's still skittish and unsure of her surroundings.  We are gently leading her onto the path of fine wines and dining, and expanding her horizons.  Kwillia is like a lowly caterpillar emerging from her cocoon to reveal the beautiful butterfly that has always been inside.


Oh   You know not what I have or have not experienced in life...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Naw... she doesn't mean it like that... I have simply developed a taste for other things...
> 
> No sour grapes here...
> 
> 
> Pardon the pun...



I wasn't shiraz to what she meant..


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love strawberry wine. I got some from a vinyard in Pennsylvania many moons ago that was the bomb.  I just wish I could remember the name of the place again.


I found them!  

http://www.naylorwine.com/

They have the BEST strawberry wine I've ever tasted.    And their peach wine was awesome, too.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I wasn't shiraz to what she meant..


Well, I thought I was, but after reading her latest post dayum if you weren't right...

I think wine is either tooooooo sweet or toooo sour... I refuse to partake in something that makes me want to puke simply so I can throw my pinky up and pretend to be a snooty-snoot...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh   You know not what I have or have not experienced in life...


I actually had a line underneath that read "and if THAT doesn't make you puke, NOTHING will" but I erased it.  I'm glad you figured it out.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I wasn't shiraz to what she meant..


* * * G R O A N * * *


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm just saying...
> 
> She's still skittish and unsure of her surroundings.  We are gently leading her onto the path of fine wines and dining, and expanding her horizons.  Kwillia is like a lowly caterpillar emerging from her cocoon to reveal the beautiful butterfly that has always been inside.



So you have been observing Kwillia in the wild, documenting her progress for a Discovery channel documentary?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I actually had a line underneath that read "and if THAT doesn't make you puke, NOTHING will" but I erased it.  I'm glad you figured it out.


Suuuuuurrrrreeee...:backstroke:

I'm a passionate person... I don't need fine wine or fine food to make me roll my eyes in pleasure... I'll get orgasmic over pizza if it hits the right spot.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> So you have been observing Kwillia in the wild, documenting her progress for a Discovery channel documentary?


And on this note... I'm heading off to bed where I should of been an hour ago...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> So you have been observing Kwillia in the wild, documenting her progress for a Discovery channel documentary?


  Something like that.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Suuuuuurrrrreeee...:backstroke:
> 
> I'm a passionate person... I don't need fine wine or fine food to make me roll my eyes in pleasure... I'll get orgasmic over pizza if it hits the right spot.


Honest Injun.  I know how passionate you are by the tunes you play and being around you.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Honest Injun.  I know how passionate you are by the tunes you play and being around you.


Thanks for understanding me and accepting me for the ketchup luvin, none wine drinkin', would rather use a spork than figure out which fork to use woman that I am...I'll sleep better knowing this...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> And on this note... I'm heading off to bed where I should of been an hour ago...


Good Night K!

And K-otic you got boinked!


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, I thought I was, but after reading her latest post dayum if you weren't right...



I think she's saying you're a Before, not an After. No cake for her!



> I think wine is either tooooooo sweet or toooo sour... I refuse to partake in something that makes me want to puke simply so I can throw my pinky up and pretend to be a snooty-snoot...



I don't need the snooty-snoot part of it. There are lots of wines out there, and I didn't really like any, until some friends of mine got me to try some different ones. So it generally goes, "yuck, yuck, really yuck, yum, yuck, yum, yum", and then the buzz kicks in


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thanks for understanding me and accepting me for the ketchup luvin, none wine drinkin', would rather use a spork than figure out which fork to use woman that I am...I'll sleep better knowing this...


Goodnight k.  I should have been in bed an hour ago myself, but was having WAY too much fun.  You guys are the greatest.   

I'll need all my strength to survive the next three days of training.    I am NOT looking forward to it.


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Good Night K!
> 
> And K-otic you got boinked!



Good night K, and Jazz too!

Never been boinked before..


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Goodnight k.  I should have been in bed an hour ago myself, but was having WAY too much fun.  You guys are the greatest.
> 
> I'll need all my strength to survive the next three days of training.    I am NOT looking forward to it.



 K
 J

Too much fun. Need sleep..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Good night K, and Jazz too!
> 
> Never been boinked before..


The first time is always special, isn't it? 

Goodnight chaotic and Mr. Gasm.


----------



## kwillia

*She's faced the hardest times
you could imagine
and many times her eyes fought back the tears
and when her youthful world 
was about to fall in
each time her slender shoulders
bore the weight of all her fears
and a sorrow no one hears
still rings in midnight silence, 
in her ears

Let her cry, for she's a lady
let her dream, for she's a child
let the rain fall down upon her
She's a free and gentle flower, 
growing wild

and if by chance I should hold her
let me hold her for a time
but if allowed just one possession
I would pick her from the garden, 
to be mine

Be careful how you touch her, 
for she'll awaken
and sleep's the only freedom that she knows
and when you walk into her eyes, 
you won't believe
the way she's always paying
for a debt she never owes
and a silent wind still blows
that only she can hear and so she goes

Let her cry, for she's a lady
let her dream, for she's a child

let the rain fall down upon her
She's a free and gentle flower, 
growing wild 

*


----------



## kwillia

*Time for some Joe Walsh...*

Sometimes I can't help the feeling that I'm
Living a life of illusion
And oh, why can't we let it be
And see thru the hole in this wall of confusion
I just can't help the feeling I'm
Living a life of illusion


Pow, right between the eyes
Oh, how nature loves her little surprises
Wow, it all seems so logical now
It's just one of her better disguises
And it comes with no warning
Nature loves her little surprises

Continual crisis

Hey, don't you know it's a waste of your day
Caught up in endless solutions
That have no meaning, just another hunch
Based upon jumping conclusions
Caught up in endless solutions
Backed up against a wall of confusion
Living a life of illusion


----------



## kwillia

*more JW...*

Taking the time for dreams
Off to waste the day
Plungin' headlong, yeh
Nothing is what it seems
Only just a word that was said wrong
Takin' the time for dreams
Feelin' lazy


And you know there ain't as many
As there was a while ago
I said there isn't any
Goin' down slow
Start to feel the load
When they don't care, no


Worry your days away
What's the hurry when you're 
Travellin' down a road goin' nowhere
Travellin' down the road


'Cause the woman drives me crazy
And she can't be bought with money
Yes, and she's easy on my mind
She thinks my jokes are funny
Makes me feel fine
Yes she does now
Keeps me in line
Just because now
She makes me feel fine


Well if you can
Try to teach them things
That they don't know, Yeah 
Give 'em a helpin' hand
Make them see the things there that don't show
Give 'em a helpin' hand
'Cause we're wastin' time
And no matter what they say now
Well we don't have very long


Just a dream away
You can come along
Alright, alright now
She makes me feel fine


----------



## kwillia

Too long on the road, my friend
Too long between rides
Too long between homes again
Too long without someone by my side


And Lord, there's something 'bout a sad song
That helps to ease the pain...
Here I am, Lord, just singing up a storm
And I'm all alone again...


Too much going down today
Just can't take it in
Too much running 'round today
Can't tell you where I've been


Seems that just like singing in the only thing to do
Only thing to help me pass the time
Songs are just like ladies--can't forget them when you're through
And they're always on your mind...


And the rosewood bitters
Help me meet the sunshine in the morning
And the rosewood bitters
Help me through the night
When I feel blue


Too few stop to pass the time
Guess that's how it goes
So sure that there's much more than this
When really no one knows


And easing into midnight
As the bitters pass around
Crying in my beer
Singing someone else's troubles
Help to ease your own
Goodnight, Irene, my dear...


And the rosewood bitters
Help me meet the sunshine in the morning
And the rosewood bitters
Help me through the night
When I feel blue


----------



## cattitude

Oooooooooooooooh! 
Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch 
You know that I love you 
I can't help myself 
I love you and nobody else 

In and out my life(in and out my life) 
You come and you go(you come and you go) 
Leaving just your picture behind....(ooh) 
And I've kissed it a thousand times(ooh) 
When you snap your finger, or wink you eye, 
I come a-running to you 
I'm tied to your apron strings, 
And there's nothing that I can do 

I can't help myself, 
No, I can't help myself, 

'Cause, Sugar Pie Honey Bunch 
I'm weaker than a man should be 
I can't help myself 
I'm a fool in love 'ya see 

Wanna tell you I don't love you, 
Tell you that we're through 
And I try.... 
But ev'ry time I see your face, 
I get all choked up inside 
When I call your name, 
Girl, it starts to flame 
Burning in my heart, 
Tearing it all apart.. 
No matter how I try 
My love I cannot hide.... 

'Cause Sugar Pie Honey Bunch 
You know that I'm waiting for you(waiting for you) 
I can't help myself 
I love you and nobody else 

Sugar Pie Honey Bunch 
I'd do anything you ask me to(ask me to) 
I can't help myself 
I want you and nobody else 

Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch 
You know that I love you(I dooo) 
I can't help myself... 
No... I can't help myself


----------



## kwillia

I love you too, my little Cattnip...


----------



## Ehesef

ARTIST: Tony Orlando and Dawn
TITLE: Knock Three Times


Hey girl what ya doin' down there
Dancin' alone every night while I live right above you
I can hear your music playin'
I can feel your body swayin'
One floor below me you don't even know me
I love you


{Refrain}
Oh, my darling, knock three times on the ceiling if you want me 
Twice on the pipe if the answer is no, oh, my sweetness
(Knock, knock, knock!) Means you'll meet me in the hallway
Mmm, twice on the pipe (clink, clink) means you ain't gonna show


If you look out your window tonight
Pull in the string with the note that's attached to my heart
Read how many times I saw you
How in my silence I adored you
And only in my dreams did that wall between us come apart

{Refrain}

I can hear your music playin'
I can feel your body swayin'
One floor below me you don't even know me
I love you

{Refrain}


----------



## cattitude

I know you wanna leave me, 
but I refuse to let you go
If I have to beg and plead for your sympathy, 
I don't mind coz' you mean that much to me

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Ain't to proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, girl, don't you go 

Now I heard a cryin' man, 
is half a man with no sense of pride
But if I have to cry to keep you, 
I don't mind weepin' if it'll keep you by my side

Ain't to proud to beg, sweet darlin
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Ain't to proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go

If I have to sleep on your doorstep 
all night and day just to keep you from walkin' away 
let your friends laugh, even this I can stand 
cause I want to keep you any way I can

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin' 
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Ain't to proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go 

Now I've gotta love so deep in the pit of my heart 
And each day it grows more and more 
I'm not ashamed to come and plead to you baby
If pleadin' keeps you from walkin' out that door

Ain't too proud to beg, you know it sweet darlin' 
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Ain't to proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Baby, baby, baby, baby (sweet darling)


----------



## Ehesef

I love that song!


----------



## cattitude

You got a smile so bright
You know you could have been a candle
I'm holding you so tight
You know you could have been a handle
The way you swept me off my feet
You know you could have been a broom
The way you smell so sweet
You know you could have been some perfume
Well you could have been anything that you want to
And I can tell
The way you do the things you do

As pretty as you are
You know you could have been a flower
Your good looks was a minute
You know that you could have been an hour
The way you stole my heart
You know you could have been a cuckoo
And baby you're so smart
You know you could have been a schoolbook
Well you could have been anything that you want to
And I can tell
The way you do the things you do

You make my life so rich
You know you should have been some money
Baby you're so sweet
You know you should have been some honey
Well you could have been anything that you want to
And I can tell
The way you do the things you do

You're really swep me off my feet
You make my life complete
You make my life so bright
You make me feel alright


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> I know you wanna leave me,
> but I refuse to let you go
> If I have to beg and plead for your sympathy,
> I don't mind coz' you mean that much to me


I have a suggestion for your new licence plate:

CopyCatt  

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=961177&postcount=3416


----------



## Agee

Ehesef said:
			
		

> ARTIST: Tony Orlando and Dawn
> TITLE: Knock Three Times


I this your first post in this thread?


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion for your new licence plate:
> 
> CopyCatt
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=961177&postcount=3416




  I am certain that I recall this really TALL dude telling me on Saturday evening that I don't need to worry about seeing if something has already been posted.  I think he said if you feel like posting it, just post it.   I'd be heartbroken if said TALL dude was a


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> I am certain that I recall this really TALL dude telling me on Saturday evening that I don't need to worry about seeing if something has already been posted. I think he said if you feel like posting it, just post it. I'd be heartbroken if said TALL dude was a


 Luv you sugar britches!


----------



## cattitude

Each day through my window I watch her as she passes by.
I say to myself, "You're such a lucky guy."
To have a girl like her
is truly a dream come true.
Out of all of the fellas in the world
she belongs to you...

But it was just my imagination
running away with me.
It was just my imagination
running away with me...

Ooh-hoo-hoo-hooh
Soon we'll be married.. 
and raise a family.
In a cozy, little home out in the country
with two children, maybe three.
I tell you, I can visualize it all.
This couldn't be a dream for too real it all seems.

But it was just my imagination -- once again --
running away with me.
I tell you it was just my imagination
running away with me...

Every night, on my knees I pray,
"Dear Lord, hear my plea...
don't ever let another take her love from me 
or I will surely die.."
Ooh, her love is heavenly;
when her arms enfold me,
I hear a tender rhapsody...
but in reality, she doesn't even know me

Just my imagination -- once again --
running away with me.
Tell you it was just my imagination
running away with me.
I never met her, but I can't forget her.
Just my imagination..
-- ooh yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah --
running away with me


----------



## Ehesef

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I this your first post in this thread?


Nope.


----------



## kwillia

I can't find my David Gray CD...:sad:

From the very first moment I saw you
That's when I knew
All the dreams I held in my heart
Had suddenly come true
Knock me over stone cold sober
Not a think I could say or do
'Cos baby when I'm walking with you now
My eyes are so wide
Like you reached right into my head
And turned on the light inside
Turning on the light
Inside my mind hey

Come on baby it's all right
Sunday Monday day or night
Written blue on white it's plain to see
That rainy shiny night or day
What's the difference anyway
Baby till your heart belongs to me

If I had some influence girl
With the powers that be
I'd have them fire that arrow at you
Like they fired it right at me
And maybe when your heart and soul are burning
You might see
That everytime I'm talking with you
It's always over too soon
That everyday feels so incomplete
Till you walk into the room
Say the word now girl
I'll jump that moon hey

Come on baby it's OK
Rainy shiny night or day
There's nothing in the way now
Don't you see
Winter summer day or night
Centigrade of Fahrenheit
Baby till your heart belongs to me
Thursday Friday short or long
When you got a love so strong
How can it be wrong now mercy me
Jumpin' Jesus holy cow!
What's the difference anyhow
Baby till your heart belongs to me


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I am certain that I recall this really TALL dude telling me on Saturday evening that I don't need to worry about seeing if something has already been posted. I think he said if you feel like posting it, just post it. I'd be heartbroken if said TALL dude was a


Somebody is SO busted.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Somebody is SO busted.


Yuk it up little lady  

She knows Mr. Gasm was just pulling her chain


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yuk it up little lady


I am, believe me.  It's the only thing saving me from training hell.  That and the fact I just got an Air boinking.   



> She knows Mr. Gasm was just pulling her chain


Among other things.


----------



## chaotic

cattitude said:
			
		

> I am certain that I recall this really TALL dude telling me on Saturday evening that I don't need to worry about seeing if something has already been posted.  I think he said if you feel like posting it, just post it.   I'd be heartbroken if said TALL dude was a



Deliver the post-age, baby! 

I used to check to see if a song was already in here, but now I only look to see if I posted it already. Wouldn't want to be thought of as


----------



## jazz lady

*grooving to chaka kahn tonight...*

It’s not difficult
For me to say I love you
It wouldn’t be difficult
If you would say the same
And believe me when I tell you
That I know you very well
I know you like I know my name

I think that I have met you
Somewhere in my dreams
I may never have met you at all
And I know you must be thinking,
What a silly girl
I know your every thought and scheme

I wake up to the feeling each morning
I go to bed to it at night
I know you, I live you

Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I know you as if I’ve known you all my life
I know you, I live you

One day you’ll realize
That we’re not strangers
If you open up your eyes
You’ll know me too
And see that we were
Meant to be together, my dear
And all the rest is up to you

Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I know you as if I’ve known you all my life
I know you, I know you
Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I think I know you more than you know yourself
I know you, I live you
Know you, live you
Know you, live you
Know you

And without me you’d stumble
And without you I’d fall
Without each other we would not be at all


----------



## K_Jo

*To Catt - Love, KJo*

know you wanna leave me, but I refuse to let you go
If I have to beg, plead for sympathy
I don't mind, 'cause it means that much to me

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go

Well I heard a quiet man is half a man, with no sense of pride
If I have to cry to keep ya I don't mind weepin'
If weepin' gonna keep ya by my side

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go 

If I have to sleep on your doorstep all night and day
Just to keep you from walkin' away
Let my friends laugh, for this I can stand
'Cause I wanna I keep ya, yeah, yeah, I can

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go

I got a love so deep in the pit of my heart
Ev'ry day it grows more and more
I'm not ashamed to come and plead with you, baby
If pleadin' keeps you from walkin' out the door

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go


----------



## jazz lady

*more chaka...*

A long time ago in the 40’s
Dizzy and bird gave us this song
They called it a night in tunisia
And the melody still lingers on

It was new and very strange
Blew the squares right off the stage
Few could play along
But the melody still lingers on

Max and miles to name just two
Together they grew
The music was young and strong
And the melody still lingers on

They paved the way for generations
From coltrane to stevie
No one could stop the winds of change
Without them where’d we be? 

The duke and the prez were there before
The past you can’t ignore
The torch is lit, we’ll keep the flame
And the melody remains the same

In the 40’s
A night in tunisia
In the 40’s
A night in tunisia
In the 40’s
A night in tunisia
In the 40’s
A night in tunisia


----------



## jazz lady

*I know I've posted this before, but I can't help myself...I love this song...chaka...*

I look in your eyes and I can see
We’ve loved so dangerously
You’re not trusting your heart to anyone
You tell me you’re gonna play it smart
We’re through before we start
But I believe that we’ve only just begun

When it’s this good, there’s no saying no
I want you so, I’m ready to go

Through the fire
To the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I’d gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I’d take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

I know you’re afraid of what you feel
You still need time to heal
And I can help if you’ll only let me try
You touch me and something in me knew
What I could have with you
Well I’m not ready to kiss that dream goodbye

When it’s this sweet, there’s no saying no
I need you so, I’m ready to go

Through the fire
To the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I’d gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I’d take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

Through the test of time

Through the fire
To the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I’d gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I’d take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

Through the fire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever
Through the fire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever


----------



## jazz lady

*...chaka...chaka...chaka...chaka...chaka...chaka...chaka...chaka...chaka...chaka...*

Melle mel:
Chaka, chaka, chaka, chaka khan
Chaka khan, chaka khan, chaka khan
Chaka khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, chaka khan
Let me rock you, that’s all I wanna do
Chaka khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, chaka khan
Let me rock you, let me feel for you
Chaka khan let me tell you what I wanna do
Do you feel for me, the way I feel for you
Chaka khan let me tell you what I wanna do
I wanna love you, wanna hug you, wanna squeeze you too
Let me take you in my arms
Let me fill you with my charms, chaka
’cause you know that I’m the one to keep you warm
Chaka, I’ll make you more than just a physical dream
I wanna rock you, chaka
Baby, cause you make me wanna scream
Let me rock you, rock you

Baby, baby, when I look at you
I get a warm feeling inside
There’s something about the things you do
That keeps me satisfied

I wouldn’t lie to you, baby
It’s mainly a physical thing
This feeling that I got for you, baby
Makes me wanna sing

I feel for you
I think I love you
I feel for you
I think I love you

Melle mel:
Chaka khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, chaka khan
Let me rock you, that’s all I wanna do
Chaka khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, chaka khan
Let me rock you, let me feel for you
Feel for you

Baby, baby, when I lay with you
There’s no place I’d rather be
I can’t believe, can’t believe it’s true
The things that you do to me

I wouldn’t lie to you, baby
I’m physically attracted to you
This feeling that I got for you, baby
There’s nothing that I wouldn’t do

I feel for you
I think I love you
I feel for you
I think I love you

Yes sir, one more time
Say yeah
I feel for you (I think I love you)
I feel for you (i, i, I think I love you)

Melle mel:
Chaka khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, chaka khan
Let me rock you, that’s all I wanna do
Chaka khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, chaka khan
Let me rock you, let me feel for you
Chaka khan won’t you tell me what you wanna do
Do you feel for me, the way I feel for you
Chaka khan let me tell you what I wanna do
I wanna love you, wanna hug you, wanna squeeze you too
Let me take you in my arms
Let me fill you with my charms, chaka
’cause you know that I’m the one to keep you warm
Chaka, I’ll make you more than just a physical dream
I wanna rock you, chaka
Baby, cause you make me wanna scream
Feel for you

I feel for you (oooh, feel for you)
I feel it too (oooh, feel for you)
I feel for you (oooh, feel for you)

I feel for you
I think I love you
I feel for you
I think I love you


----------



## cattitude

K_Jo said:
			
		

> know you wanna leave me, but I refuse to let you go
> If I have to beg, plead for sympathy
> I don't mind, 'cause it means that much to me
> 
> Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> 
> Well I heard a quiet man is half a man, with no sense of pride
> If I have to cry to keep ya I don't mind weepin'
> If weepin' gonna keep ya by my side
> 
> Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> 
> If I have to sleep on your doorstep all night and day
> Just to keep you from walkin' away
> Let my friends laugh, for this I can stand
> 'Cause I wanna I keep ya, yeah, yeah, I can
> 
> Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> 
> Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> 
> I got a love so deep in the pit of my heart
> Ev'ry day it grows more and more
> I'm not ashamed to come and plead with you, baby
> If pleadin' keeps you from walkin' out the door
> 
> Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> 
> Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
> Please don't leave me, don't you go
> Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
> Please don't leave me, don't you go


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

>




Jazz, you're cracking me up.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Jazz, you're cracking me up.


  I'm a little chaka-obsessed tonight.    Hers "Epiphany: The Best Of" is the first album I've downloaded to my iPod.  


Captured effortlessly
That’s the way it was
Happened so naturally
I did not know it was love
The next thing I felt was
You holding me close
What was I gonna do? 
I let myself go

And now we’re flyin’ through the star
I hope this night will last forever

I’ve been waitin’ for you
It’s been so long
I knew just what I would do
When I heard your song
Filled my heart with your bliss
Gave me freedom
You knew I could not resist
I needed someone

And now we’re flyin’ through the stars
I hope this night will last forever
Oh oh oh oh

Ain’t nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain’t nobody
Loves me better than you

I wait for night time to come
And bring you to me
Can’t believe I’m the one
I was so lonely
I feel like no one could feel
I must be dreamin’
I want this dream to be real
I need this feelin’

I make my wish upon a star
And hope this night will last forever

Ain’t nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain’t nobody
Loves me better than you

And first you put your arms around me
Then you put your charms around me
I can’t resist this sweet surrender
Oh my nights are warm and tender
We stare into each other’s eyes
And what we see is no surprise
Got a feeling most with treasure
And a love so deep we cannot measure

Ain’t nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain’t nobody
Loves me better than you


----------



## jazz lady

*The live version ROCKS!*

You ain’t got no kind of feeling inside
I got something that will sure ’nuff set your stuff on fire
You refuse to put anything before your pride
I got something that will knock all your pride aside

Tell me something good (tell me, tell me, tell me)
Tell me that you love me
Tell me something good (tell me, tell me, tell me)
Tell me that you like it, yeah

Got no time is what you’re known to say
I’ll make you wish there were 48 hours to each day
Problem is you ain’t been loved like you should
What I got to give will sure ’nuff do you good
Tell me something good (tell me, tell me, tell me)
Tell me that you love me
Tell me something good (tell me, tell me, tell me)
Tell me that you like it, yeah

:guitar:    Sing it Chaka!


----------



## jazz lady

*Surely a repeat, but the ultimate chaka song...*

I’m every woman, it’s all in me
Anything you want done, baby
I’ll do it naturally
I’m every woman, it’s all in me
I can read your thoughts right now
Every one from a to z

I can cast a spell
With secrets you can’t tell
Mix a special brew
Put fire inside of you
But anytime you feel
Danger or fear
Instantly I will appear, ’cause

I’m every woman, it’s all in me
Anything you want done, baby
I’ll do it naturally
I’m every woman, it’s all in me
I can read your thoughts right now
Every one from a to z

I can sense your needs
Like rain on to the seeds
I can make a rhyme
Of confusion in your mind
And when it comes down
To some good old fashioned love
That’s what I’ve got plenty of, ’cause

I’m every woman, it’s all in me
Anything you want done, baby
I’ll do it naturally
I’m every woman, it’s all in me
I can read your thoughts right now
Every one from a to z

I ain’t braggin’ ’cause I’m the one
You just ask me ooh and it shall be done
And don’t bother to compare
’cause I’ve got it
I’ve got it, I’ve got it, yeah

I’m every woman...I’m every woman...I’m every woman...


----------



## jazz lady

*and finally...chaka for me...*

Hey sister
I never knew which way to go
Everybody had an answer
So I said
Go lecture someone, go lecture someone

I could feel it in my heart babe
I couldn’t scream, I couldn’t shout
I had to find out in my own way
Ran into someone - ran into someone

I’ll be the woman I am
Now I don’t have to hide
All that I feel inside
I’ll be the woman I am
Just had to let it show
Had nowhere else to go

I had to learn to trust myself
I had to learn just when to say no
Always trying to please someone else
I had to let go, I had to let go

The world is filled of many wonders
I had to look to heaven for my own
I saw the star that I was under
Lord lead me back home, lead me back home

I’ll be the woman I am
Now I don’t have to hide
All that I feel inside
I’ll be the woman I am
Just had to let it show
Had nowhere else to go

I can look at myself and I’m not afraid
I have finally learned how to love
I can feel everything that I’ve never felt
And I’m sure now that I’ve always known


----------



## cattitude

I was driving down a lonely road one dark and stormy night
When a little girl by the roadside showed up in my headlights
I stopped and she got in back and in a shaky tone
She said: My name is Mary, please won't you take me home?

She must have been so frightened all alone there in the night
There was something strange about her, for her face was deathly white
She sat so pale and quiet in the back seat all alone
I'll never will forget that night I took Mary home

I pulled into the driveway where she told me to go
Got out to help her from the car and opened up the door
But I just could not believe my eyes 'cause the back seat was bare
I looked all around the car but Mary wasn't there

A light shone from the porch, someone opened up the door
I asked about the little girl that I was looking for
Then a lady gently smiled and brushed a tear away
She said: It sure was nice of you to go out of your way

But thirteen years ago today a wreck just down the road
Our darling Mary lost her life and we miss her so
Thank you for your trouble and the kindness you have shone
You're the thirteenth one who's been here bringing Mary home


----------



## cattitude

Corina, Corina
Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance

Corina, Corina where you been so long
Corina, Corina where you been so long
I ain't had no lovin' since you've been gone

Well I love Corina, tell the world I do
I love Corina, tell the world I do
Just a little more loving let your heart be true

Corina, Corina where'd you stay last night
Corina, Corina where'd you stay last night
Come home this moring the sun was shinin' bright

--- Instrumental ---

Corina, Corina is it true what they say
Corina, Corina is it true what they say
That you're growing colder more and more every day

Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance with me

Corina can you dance

Well I left Corina far across the sea
I left Corina way across the sea
You wouldn't write no letters,
She wouldn't talk to me

--- Instrumental ---

Corina, Corina be a pal of mine
Corina, Corina be a pal of mine
Oh, you got me walkin' just to keep from cryin'

Corina, Corina where you been so long
Corina, Corina where you been so long
I ain't had no lovin' since you've been gone

Corina, Corina where you been so long
Corina, Corina where you been so long
I ain't had no lovin' since you've been gone

Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance with me
Corina can you dance...


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Get Paid For Your Opinion - $10 to $250!


Love the song.  Now where's my $$$?


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Love the song.  Now where's my $$$?


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>




Wonder where kwilliaya is?  Last I heard she was going shopping to get BRUCE!!!  Do you think she's OD'ed on him?


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Wonder where kwilliaya is?  Last I heard she was going shopping to get BRUCE!!!  Do you think she's OD'ed on him?




I think I hurt her feelings because I made fun of her yeast dough recipe.  But I said I was sorry.


----------



## cattitude

Goodnight, sweetheart, well, it's time to go,
Goodnight, sweetheart, well, it's time to go,
I hate to leave you, but I really must say,
Goodnight, sweetheart, goodnight.

REPEAT

Well, it's three o'clock in the morning,,
Baby, I just can't treat you right,
Well, I hate to leave you, baby,
Don't mean maybe, because I love you so.

CHORUS

Now, my mother and my father,
Might hear if I stay here too long,
One kiss and we'll part,
And you'd be going,
Although I hate to see you go.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Goodnight, sweetheart, well, it's time to go,
> Goodnight, sweetheart, well, it's time to go,
> I hate to leave you, but I really must say,
> Goodnight, sweetheart, goodnight.


Goodnight, Mrs. Tude.


----------



## chaotic

*from a friend's ipod on the road trip..*

I really do appreciate the fact you're sittin' here
Your voice sounds so wonderful
But your face don't look too clear
So, Barmaid, bring a pitcher, another round of brew
Honey, why don't we get drunk and screw.

[Chorus:]
Why don't we get drunk and screw
I just bought a waterbed filled up for me and you
They say you are a snuff queen, Honey, I don't think that's true
So, why don't we get drunk and screw.


----------



## jazz lady

Gee, NOT the song I need to hear tonight. 

I just finished downloading Bruce to my iPod along with a new Rippingtons album in additional to Chaka.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Gee, NOT the song I need to hear tonight.
> 
> I just finished downloading Bruce to my iPod along with a new Rippingtons album in additional to Chaka.



Yeah, it puts me in the mood too 

Just got back from eating a gigantic piece of meat, chatting with a Jennifer Aniston-lookalike. I smell like the beer that was accidentally poured all over me during introductions..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Just got back from eating a gigantic piece of meat, chatting with a Jennifer Aniston-lookalike. I smell like the beer that was accidentally poured all over me during introductions..


Are you SURE it was an accident?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Are you SURE it was an accident?



Like a bad golf swing, she had no follow-through..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Like a bad golf swing, she had no follow-through..


Good thing, else you might have gotten your face smacked.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Good thing, else you might have gotten your face smacked.



When you're in the mood and she says "tee it up", do you:

1) think, wow, she's combining my two favorite things in the world!

2) duck, quick!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> When you're in the mood and she says "tee it up", do you:
> 
> 1) think, wow, she's combining my two favorite things in the world!
> 
> 2) duck, quick!


Better safe than sorry, so I think option 2 would be best.


----------



## jazz lady

*classic rock time...some .38 special...*

You see it all around you
Good lovin' gone bad
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago,
Who told me,
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control
Your baby needs someone to believe in
And a whole lot of space to breathe in

It's so damn easy, when your feelings are such
To overprotect her, to love her too much
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago
Who told me,
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling too tight babe,
you're gonna loose control
Your baby needs someone to believe in
And a whole lot of space to breathe in

Don't let her slip away
Sentimental fool
Don't let your heart get in her way
yeah, yeah, yeah,

You see it all around you
Good lovin' gone bad
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago,
Who told me,
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control
Your baby needs someone to believe in
And a whole lot of space to breathe in

So Hold On Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna lose it
You're gonna -- lose control
yeah, yeah, yeah Just Hold On Loosely but don't let go
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control

Hold on Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control
yeah, yeah, yeah

:guitar:


----------



## chaotic

Television light
Shining through a hundred bedroom windows
I was out last night
Walking all around the streets that we know
Tales to tell are behind every door
No two are quite the same
You and I know a few of our own, thats for sure

Days and days have gone
But I still clearly can remember
A crowded avenue
On a monday evening in november
On our way to your old place downtown
You held my hand tight
There was light and laughter and music all around

What I wouldnt wish for nearly came true
To throw your love away
Was what I didnt want to do
Its written on my heart, the way I feel for you
To make your bitter tears fall
Was what I didnt want to do
What I didnt want to do

Television light
Shining through a hundred bedroom windows
I went out last night
Walking all around the streets that we know
Sometimes love will bring you down one day
Then back up another day
Make you right, make you wrong, make you do it anyway

What I didnt wish for nearly came true
To throw your love away
Was what I didnt want to do
I truly realize now what I already knew
To make your bitter tears fall
Was what I didnt want to do
What I didnt want to do

Sometimes love will bring you down one day, and back up another day
Make you right, make you wrong, make you do it anyway
What I wouldnt wish for, nearly came true
To throw your love away, is what I didnt want to do
Its written on my heart, the way I feel for you
To make your bitter tears fall, is what I didnt want to do
What I didnt want to do


----------



## jazz lady

*rockin' out with golden earring...*

I've been drivin' all night, my hands are wet on the wheel.
There's a voice in my head that drives my heel.
My baby call said I need you here.
It's half past four and I'm shifting gears.

When she's lonely and the longing gets too much,
She sends a cable coming in from above.
Don't need no phone at all.
We got a thing that's called radar love
We got a wave in the air
Radar love

The radio's playin' some forgotten song.
Brenda Lee's coming on strong.
The road has got me hypnotized,
As I spin into a new sunrise.

When I get lonely and I'm sure I've had enough,
She sends comfort coming in from above.
Don't need no letters at all.
We got a thing that's called radar love
We got a line in the sky
Radar love

No more speed I'm almost there.
Gotta keep cool, now, gotta take care.
Last car to pass, here I go.
The line of cars drove down real slow.
The radio plays that forgotten song.
Brenda Lee's coming on strong.
The news man sang his same song,
One more radar lover gone.

When I'm feeling lonely and I'm sure I've had enough.
She sends the comfort coming in from above.
Don't need no radio at all
We got a thing that's called radar love
We got a light in the sky
We got a thing and its called radar love
We got a thing that's called
Radar love


----------



## chaotic

*MC Hawking - Entropy (Naughty by Nature's OPP)*

Trash Talk 
Harm me with harmony.
Doomsday, drop a load on 'em.

Verse 1 
Entropy, how can I explain it? I'll take it frame by frame it,
to have you all jumping, shouting saying it.
Let's just say that it's a measure of disorder,
in a system that is closed, like with a border.
It's sorta, like a, well a measurement of randomness,
proposed in 1850 by a German, but wait I digress.
"What the f*** is entropy?", I here the people still exclaiming,
it seems I gotta start the explaining.

You ever drop an egg and on the floor you see it break?
You go and get a mop so you can clean up your mistake.
But did you ever stop to ponder why we know it's true,
if you drop a broken egg you will not get an egg that's new.

That's entropy or E-N-T-R-O to the P to the Y,
the reason why the sun will one day all burn out and die.
Order from disorder is a scientific rarity,
allow me to explain it with a little bit more clarity.
Did I say rarity? I meant impossibility,
at least in a closed system there will always be more entropy.
That's entropy and I hope that you're all down with it,
if you are here's your membership.

Chorus 
You down with entropy?
Yeah, you know me! (x3)
Who's down with entropy?
Every last homey!

Verse 2 
Defining entropy as disorder's not complete,
'cause disorder as a definition doesn't cover heat.
So my first definition I would now like to withdraw,
and offer one that fits thermodynamics second law.
First we need to understand that entropy is energy,
energy that can't be used to state it more specifically.
In a closed system entropy always goes up,
that's the second law, now you know what's up.

You can't win, you can't break even, you can't leave the game,
'cause entropy will take it all 'though it seems a shame.
The second law, as we now know, is quite clear to state,
that entropy must increase and not dissipate.

Creationists always try to use the second law,
to disprove evolution, but their theory has a flaw.
The second law is quite precise about where it applies,
only in a closed system must the entropy count rise.
The earth's not a closed system' it's powered by the sun,
so f*** the damn creationists, Doomsday get my gun!
That, in a nutshell, is what entropy's about,
you're now down with a discount.

Chorus 

Trash Talk 
Hit it!
Doomsday, kick it in!


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I've been drivin' all night, my hands are wet on the wheel.


Doo doo do doo doo doo

Can't listen to this without hearing Homer Simpson singing along..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Doo doo do doo doo doo
> 
> Can't listen to this without hearing Homer Simpson singing along..


I haven't watched much of the Simpsons, so I assume this is a "Homer-ism"?  

Anyway, I've got to take my sorry butt to bed and try to get some sleep.  God, I wish I could be sleepy at 9 like normal people.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I haven't watched much of the Simpsons, so I assume this is a "Homer-ism"?



There was a episode where he butchered the song, and I always hear his version when I am reminded of the real one.



> Anyway, I've got to take my sorry butt to bed and try to get some sleep.  God, I wish I could be sleepy at 9 like normal people.



Why be normal? Why start now?  I've got to get some sleep, meself.


----------



## jazz lady

*Last one...a little frampton nightcap...*

Shadows grow so long before my eyes 
And they're moving across the page 
Suddenly the day turns into night 
Far away from the city 

But don't hesitate 'cuz your love won't wait 
Ooh baby I love your way (everyday) 
Wanna tell you I love your way
Wanna be with you night and day 

Moon appears to shine and light the sky 
With the help of some fireflies 
I wonder how they have the power to shine, shine, shine 
I can see them under the pine 

But don't hesitate 'cuz your love won't wait 
Ooh baby I love your way (everyday)
Wanna tell you I love your way 
Wanna be with you night and day 

But don't hesitate 'cuz your love won't wait 
I can see the sunset in your eyes 
Brown and grey and blue besides 
Clouds are stalking islands in the sun
I wish I could buy one out of season 

But don't hesitate 'cuz your love won't wait
Ooh baby I love your way (everyday) 
Wanna tell you I love your way 
Wanna be with you night and day

Ooh baby I love your way (everyday) 
Wanna tell you I love your way 
Wanna be with you night and day 



Goodnight!


----------



## Agee

Dag Nabit Jazz, I missed the Chaka-Thon last night  

Luvs me some Chaka-Chaka-Chaka Kahn, especially the stuff she did with Rufus. The soul and range of her voice is awesome, not many around like her!

Thanks for the great songs


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Dag Nabit Jazz, I missed the Chaka-Thon last night
> 
> Luvs me some Chaka-Chaka-Chaka Kahn, especially the stuff she did with Rufus. The soul and range of her voice is awesome, not many around like her!
> 
> Thanks for the great songs


You're welcome and sorry you missed it too.    I definitely was in a "Chaka mood" last night.    She has a voice that sends shivers up my spine.

I can't wait to finally get to see her in concert next week.


----------



## morganj614

I kept hearing this song over and over without hearing who sang it, until this morning. It is *Home* by Marc Broussard. I Googled him and he's just a kid but his voice sounds like he's been singing Blues forever. It makes me melt..I have to get his CD's now.


----------



## Tomcat

Rose and Jazz, look what I found

"Hole In The Wall"
    BILLY IDOL
Hey babe, where did you go
When the down down got too much
Hey baby, where will you be found
When the down down gets to much
We were such an ugly pair
The chameleon twins they'd stop and stare
Lovers know when love has gone
A black hole there where love was once the 
end

Hey babe, where will you be
When the crack crack gets too much (crack)
Hey babe, where will you go
Oh, we were such an ugly pair
The chameleon twins they'd stop and stare
Lovers know when love has gone
A black hole there where love was once the 
end

[CHORUS]
There's a hole in the wall
There's a hole in the wall
Ooh a hole in the wall
There's a hole in the wall

(She has under our expert persuasion)
(Has implicated you in high treason)
(You are under arrest)
(Do you have any final requests, requests)
It's a move to take you through
It's a move to take you through
It's a move to take you through
To take you through
To take you through
(You have until the sand runs up)
(Do you have any final requests)
(You look great, you look great)
(You look great)
Hey babe where will you go when the hole in 
the wall is shut
Wow, babe you know where I'll be when that
hole in wall is shut
We were such an ugly pair
The chameleon twins they'd stop and stare
Lovers know when love has gone
A black hole there where love was once the 
end

[CHORUS]
There's a hole in the wall
Ooh - a hole in the wall
There's a hole in the wall
Catch it before you fall
The hole in the wall
There's a hole in the wall
Ooh - a hole in the wall...


----------



## jazz lady

Tomcat said:
			
		

> There's a hole in the wall
> Ooh - a hole in the wall
> There's a hole in the wall
> Catch it before you fall
> The hole in the wall
> There's a hole in the wall
> Ooh - a hole in the wall...


  That's great!


----------



## jazz lady

*playing after chaka next week...george benson...*

Whenever dark has fallen
you know the spirit of the party
starts to come alive.
Until the day is dawning
you can throw out all your blues
and hit the city lights.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere
so gimme the night. Gimme the night.

You need the evening action,
a place to dine, a glass of wine,
a little late romance.
It's a chain reaction.
You'll see the people of the world
coming out to dance.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere
so gimme the night. Gimme the night. 

So come on out tonight
and we'll lead the others
on a ride through paradise.
And if you feel all right
then we can be lovers 'cause I see that
starlight look in your eyes.
Don't you know we can fly?
Just gimme the night. Gimme the night.

And if we stay together,
we'll feel the rhythm of the evening
taking us up high.
Never mind the weather.
We'll be dancing in the street
until the morning light.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere.
So gimme the night. Gimme the night...


----------



## jazz lady

*more george...*

Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do

From the moment that I see you
Chills run down my spine
Your smile is mesmerizin'
And soothes me like sweet wine

(Ooh) With you is where it's warmer
I never want to leave
So come on, girl, let's get closer
I want to breathe when you breathe

You make me shiver
Girl, your love is such a sweet sensation, oh, oh
You make me shiver
Baby, when you're here with me it's fascination

You make me shiver
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do
Shiver
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do 

When we're dancing close together
Wrapped up in a bliss
My heart is racing and baby
The magic in your kiss

(Ooh) We share a special feeling
I hope the music never ends, mmm
New love takes on a new meaning
Girl, let's move across the floor across again

You make me shiver
Girl, your love is such a sweet sensation, oh, oh
You make me shiver
Baby, when you're here with me it's fascination

You make me shiver
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do
Shiver
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do

Come on, take me, I'm ready for this ecstasy
I've been waitin' forever
Feels so real, better than a fantasy
When we're so close together

Ooh, yeah
Mmm, mmm

Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do
Do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do-do

You make me shiver
Girl, your love is such a sweet sensation, sensation, girl
You make me shiver
Baby, when you're here with me it's fascination

You make me shiver
Oh girl, your love is such a sweet sensation
You make me shiver
Baby, baby, when you're here with me it's fascination

You make me shiver
You make me shiver, shiver, shiver, shiver, baby, quiver, quiver, baby
You make me shiver
You make me shiver, girl


----------



## Toxick

Uh huh, this my ####
All the girls stomp your feet like this

A few times I've been around that track
So it's not just gonna happen like that
Cause I ain't no hollaback girl
I ain't no hollaback girl

A few times I've been around that track
So it's not just gonna happen like that
Cause I ain't no hollaback girl
I ain't no hollaback girl

Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####

I heard that you were talking ####
And you didn't think that I would hear it
People hear you talking like that, getting everybody fired up
So I'm ready to attack, gonna lead the pack
Gonna get a touchdown, gonna take you out
That's right, put your pom-poms down, getting everybody fired up

A few times I've been around that track
So it's not just gonna happen like that
Cause I ain't no hollaback girl
I ain't no hollaback girl

A few times I've been around that track
So it's not just gonna happen like that
Cause I ain't no hollaback girl
I ain't no hollaback girl

Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####

So that's right dude, meet me at the bleachers
No principals, no student-teachers
Both of us want to be the winner, but there can only be one
So I'm gonna fight, gonna give it my all
Gonna make you fall, gonna sock it to you
That's right, I'm the last one standing, another one bites the dust

A few times I've been around that track
So it's not just gonna happen like that
Cause I ain't no hollaback girl
I ain't no hollaback girl

A few times I've been around that track
So it's not just gonna happen like that
Cause I ain't no hollaback girl
I ain't no hollaback girl

Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####

Let me hear you say, this #### is bananas
B-A-N-A-N-A-S
This #### is bananas 
B-A-N-A-N-A-S 
Again, the #### is bananas 
B-A-N-A-N-A-S 
This #### is bananas 
B-A-N-A-N-A-S 

A few times I've been around that track
So it's not just gonna happen like that
Cause I ain't no hollaback girl
I ain't no hollaback girl

Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####
Oooh, this my ####, this my ####


----------



## jazz lady

*sing it, george...*

Never give up on a good thing
Remember what makes you happy [Whoa, whoa]
Never give up on a good thing
If love is what you got, you've got a lot

Money's tight, he's workin' every night
It ain't easy to keep the flame alive
And when he finally comes home to ya
He's just too tired to do the things you want to

You can't help but wonder to yourself
How would it be with someone else
Just keep in mind, every storm ends in time
Love is forever, stay together

[Stay together] When you got something real
[Love forever] That you may never feel again

Never give up on a good thing
Remember what makes you happy [Whoa, whoa]
Never give up on a good thing
If love is what you got, you?ve got a lot 

Now you're the man, you've got to understand
She don't mean to make a scene
Like you, she feels all the weight you're under
And when she breaks, is it any wonder

I know sometimes it crosses your mind
To get on out and stay hard to find
Before you try, you'd better look in her eyes
Love is forever, stay together

[Stay together] You've got something real
[Love forever] That you may never feel again
[You've got a lot]

[Stay together]
[Love forever]
You've got something real
That you may never feel again

Never give up on a good thing
Remember what makes you happy [Oh, oh]
Never give up on a good thing
If love is what you got, you've got a lot

Don't give up your good thing
Don't give it, oh, don't, oh, oh
Don't give up your good thing
Please don't, oh, don't
Don't live it up, don't give it up

Never give up on a good thing
Remember what makes you happy [Oh, oh]
Never give up on a good thing
If love is what you got, you've got a lot

Never give up on a good thing [Oh, he's all you need]
Remember what makes you happy [Whoa, whoa]
Never give up on a good thing
If love is what you got, you've got a lot

Never give up on a good thing [Oh, he's all you need]
Remember what makes you happy [Whoa, oh]
Never give up on a good thing...


----------



## jazz lady

*the ultimate george tune...*

Are we really happy here
With this lonely game we play
Looking for words to say
Searching but not finding
understanding anywhere
We're lost in a masquerade 

Both afraid to say we're just to far away
From being close together from the start
We tried to talk it over but the words got in the way
We're lost inside this lonely game we play

Thoughts of leaving disappear
Every time I see your eyes
No matter how hard I try
To understand the reasons
Why we carry on this way
We're lost in a masquerade


----------



## jazz lady

*george...george...george...george...george...george...george...george...*

You've got the love
You've got the power
But you just don't understand
Girl, you've been charging by the hour
For your love

I'm tryin' to show how much I love you
Still believe in romance
You're taking way too many chances
With my love

I remember
When you used to be
The talk of the town
All you get is lonely

Turn your love around
Don't you turn me down
I can show you how
Turn your love around

Without the woman I can make it
But I need the girl to stay
Oh, don't you let the lady take it
Away
When all I need's a taste of yesterday
But you stay at home
All they get is lonely 

Turn your love around
Don't you turn me down
I can show you how
Turn your love around

Oh girl you know me
I'm alone until you show me
That you're still in love with me
We're gonna make it
We're gonna take it
Back where we belong

Turn your love around
Don't you turn me down
I can show you how
Turn your love around

Turn your love around
This time the girl became a woman
Don't you turn me down
Every woman needs a man
I can show you how
I love the girl, I love the woman
Turn your love around

Turn your love around
This time the girl became a woman
Don't you turn me down
Every woman needs a man
I can show you how
I love the girl, I love the woman
Turn your love around

Turn your love around
This time the girl became a woman
Don't you turn me down
Every woman needs a man
I can show you how...

:guitar:    :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Turn your love around
> Don't you turn me down
> I can show you how
> Turn your love around
> :guitar:    :guitar:    :guitar:



J, you posted the only George Benson song I know!

He plays guitar very well...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> J, you posted the only George Benson song I know!
> 
> He plays guitar very well...


I'm sure you know "This Masquerade" and another one...

THEY SAY THE NEON LIGHTS ARE BRIGHT ON BROADWAY
THEY SAY THERE'S ALWAYS MAGIC IN THE AIR
BUT WHEN YOU'RE WALKIN' DOWN THE STREET
AND YOU AIN'T HAD ENOUGH TO EAT
THE GLITTER RUBS RIGHT OFF AND YOU'RE NOWHERE

THEY SAY THE WOMEN TREAT YOU FINE ON BROADWAY
BUT LOOKIN' AT THEM JUST GIVES ME THE BLUES
'CAUSE HOW YA GONNA MAKE SOME TIME
WHEN ALL YOU GOT IS ONE THIN DIME
AND ONE THIN DIME WON'T EVEN SHINE YOUR SHOES 
​THEY SAY THAT I WON'T LAST TOO LONG ON BROADWAY
I'LL CATCH A GREY HOUND BUS FOR HOME THEY ALL SAY
BUT THEY'RE DEAD WRONG I KNOW THEY ARE
'CAUSE I CAN PLAY THIS HERE GUITAR
AND I WON'T QUIT TILL I'M A STAR ON BROADWAY 

:guitar: :guitar: :guitar:​
(Sorry for the all caps, but that's the way it came)​
I've seen him in concert at least five or six times so far. I saw him last year from 3rd row center. ​


----------



## jazz lady

*one last one from george...*

Oh, what a night
Now don't you feel like flyin'
Everything's right
You can't blame me for tryin'

Love, look up there
The stars are all aligned
Now don't you think it's time

Closer to me
I want to feel your breathing permanently
'Cause darling, I'm not leaving here
Till I get what I've been waiting for
Some twenty-five or more
That's all I need, oh

Kisses in the moonlight, sugar
That would make this night complete
There have got to be
Oh, kisses in the moonlight, sugar
Fly away with me 

Most of our days
We get so busy runnin'
Lost in a maze
We've got no time for fun and dreams

Every now and then
A dream is real
And this is how it feels, yeah, yeah

For once in your life
Forget about tomorrow
Tonight is the night
Our worries seems so far away

You'll hold me in your arms
So tenderly
I only want a taste
Of your sweet, sweet, ooh

Oh, kisses in the moonlight, sugar
That would make this night complete
There have got to be
Oh, kisses in the moonlight, sugar
Fly away with me
Oh, fly away with me

Don't let this night end right now
'Cause in your arms is where I need to be
Oh, oh, oh
Yeah, yeah
Kisses in the moonlight
And you know
Oh, oh, oh
Ooh

Oh, kisses in the moonlight, hey
That would make this night complete
There have got to be
Oh, kisses in the moonlight, sugar
Fly away with me

Oh, kisses in the moonlight, oh, baby, oh
That would make this night complete
There have got to be
Oh, kisses in the moonlight, sugar
Fly away with me

Oh, kisses in the moonlight...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure you know "This Masquerade" and another one...
> 
> THEY SAY THE NEON LIGHTS ARE BRIGHT ON BROADWAY
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:​
> (Sorry for the all caps, but that's the way it came)​
> I've seen him in concert at least five or six times so far. I saw him last year from 3rd row center. ​



Oh yeah! I forgot!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! I forgot!


  Geez, how COULD you?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Geez, how COULD you?



I needed a bonk, been a long time. Thank you for being gentle with me, and leaving aloe for the scratches..

Wanna know how I forgot? We drove from NY to Philly this afternoon, and when we got to the hotel and pulled bags from the van, one of our boxes of wine fell on the ground! My 'spensive bottle of ice wine shattered, and I had the stuff coating my hands. I wept while I typed.  But, we just had dinner and I'm all better now.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I needed a bonk, been a long time. Thank you for being gentle with me, and leaving aloe for the scratches..


I am nothing if not considerate.  



> Wanna know how I forgot? We drove from NY to Philly this afternoon, and when we got to the hotel and pulled bags from the van, one of our boxes of wine fell on the ground! My 'spensive bottle of ice wine shattered, and I had the stuff coating my hands. I wept while I typed.  But, we just had dinner and I'm all better now.


  It figures it HAD to be the ice wine.  :sad:

Did you at least lick your fingers to see how it tasted?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It figures it HAD to be the ice wine.  :sad:
> 
> Did you at least lick your fingers to see how it tasted?



No, I started to pick up the glass shards and put them into the trash first. Then I started thinking about licking, and realized that if I were to pursue that, I'd probably get glass splinters in my tongue. So I'll confine my licking to fantasy, and sit around smelling my fingers until I fall asleep. Nobody can say I don't know how to have a good time


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> No, I started to pick up the glass shards and put them into the trash first. Then I started thinking about licking, and realized that if I were to pursue that, I'd probably get glass splinters in my tongue. So I'll confine my licking to fantasy, and sit around smelling my fingers until I fall asleep.


   



> Nobody can say I don't know how to have a good time


That's for sure.


----------



## chaotic

[Intro]
One two three uh!

[Verse One - Andre 3000]
My baby don't mess around
Because she loves me so
And this I know for shooo..
Uh, But does she really wanna
But can't stand to see me
Walk out the dooor..
Don't try to fight the feelin'
Because the thought alone is killing me right nooww..
Uh, thank god for mom and dad
For sticking two together
'Cause we don't know hooowww...
UH!

[Chorus:]
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa..
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa..
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa..
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa..
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa..
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa..
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa..
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa..

[Verse Two - Andre 3000]
You think you've got it
Ohh, you think you've got it
But got it just don't get it
Till' there's nothing at
AaaaaaaaAAAAAAAaaaaaaAAAAAAaaaaaallllll..
We get together
Ohh, we get together
But seperate's always better when there's feelings
InvooooooOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOooooooOOOOOlved
If what they say is "Nothing is forever"
Then what makes, Then what makes, Then what makes
Then what makes, Then what makes LOOVVEEE?
(Love exception) So why you, why you
Why you, why you, why you are we so in denial
When we know we're not happy heeeerrreeee...
Y'all don't want me here you just wanna dance

[Chorus]
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH)
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH)
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa.. (Don't want to meet your daddy, OHH OH)
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa.. (Just want you in my Caddy OHH OH)
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH, don't want to meet yo' mama OHH OH)
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa.. (Just wan't to make you cumma OHH OH)
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa.. (I'm, OHH OH I'm, OHH OH)
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa.. (I'm just being honest OHH OH, I'm just being honest)

[Bridge - Andre 3000]
Hey, alright now
Alright now fellas, (YEAH!)
Now what's cooler than bein' cool?
(ICE COLD!) I can't hear ya'
I say what's cooler than bein' cool?
(ICE COLD!) whooo...
Alright, alright, alright, alright
Alright, alright, alright, alright
Alright, alright, alright, alright
Alright, alright, Ok now ladies, (YEAH!)
And we gon' break this thing down in just a few seconds
Now don't have me break this thang down for nothin'
Now I wanna see y'all on y'all baddest behavior
Lend me some suga', I am your neighbor ahh here we go!
Shake it, shake, shake it, shake it (OHH OH)
Shake it, shake it, shake, shake it, shake it, shake it (OHH OH)
Shake it, shake it like a Polaroid Picture, shake it, shake it
Shh you got to, shake it, shh shake it, shake it, got to shake it
(Shake it Suga') shake it like a Poloroid Picture

[Verse Three - Andre 3000 (Repeating "Shake it" in background)]
Now while Beyonce's and Lucy Lui's
And baby dolls, get on the floor
(Get on the floor)
You know what to dooo..
You know what to dooo..
You know what to do!

[Chorus]
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH)
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH)
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH)
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa.. (Uh oh, Hey Ya)
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH)
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa.. (Uh, uh, OHH OH)
Heeeyyy... Yaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH)
Heeyy Yaaaaaaaa.. (OHH OH)

[Chorus continues until fade]


----------



## jazz lady

_[Andre 3000]
_Sophistafunk, aristocats
Distinguished stars, clean up your acts
Pull up your pants, ladies and gents
Please, act like you got some sense
You know what I really wanna know?
Where do all the good girls go
What clubs they hang in?

_[Chorus]_
Behold a lady
I see you standin' on the wall
Clap, clap... you deserve it all _[Repeat]_
_[Ad libs]_
Candy-coated unicorns are quite hard to find
The classic lady, a rare breed indeed
Is that make and model discontinued?

_[Verse 1]_
Today I might snow, tomorrow I'll rain
3000's always changing but you stay the same
And I need that, hey I need that (in my life)
When I feel washed up and inadequate
And throw all my songs away, no matter how mad I get
You make me smile, you make me smile
You make me smile, you make me... (Hoooooooo!)
You're the anchor that holds me down
When my ship is sinking
You won't let me drown and I'm grateful
(Awwaww Awwawwawwawwawwwwawww!)

_[Chorus]_

_[Verse 2]_
Yo' mama's old fashioned, yo' daddy don't play
You'll always be this lovely
'Cause they raised you that way
Hallelujah! Thank ya Jesus! Thank ya Lord!
Thank ya Jesus! Thank ya Lord!
Thank ya Jesus! Thank ya Lord!
You're not extra, extra. you're so plain Jane
The yin to my yang, darlin'
You've got that thang and you know it
But yet you don't and that's what's so cool
You don't say too much, but when you do it's profound
In the street you hold your head high
At home you get low down for me
(Can't get no lower, can't get no lower, can't get no lower, yeah!)
Hooo! You're the anchor that holds me down
When my ship is sinking, you won't let me drown (Aaaaaaahh!)
(Ad libs)
Sad, but one day our kids will have to visit museums
To see what a lady looks like
So if you find one, I beg you, hold her tight
If you spot one, good sir, treat her right
This is Benjamin Andre signing off
Thanks a million
Good luck and goodnight

_[Chorus 2x]_


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> I needed a bonk, been a long time. Thank you for being gentle with me, and leaving aloe for the scratches..
> 
> Wanna know how I forgot? We drove from NY to Philly this afternoon, and when we got to the hotel and pulled bags from the van, one of our boxes of wine fell on the ground! My 'spensive bottle of ice wine shattered, and I had the stuff coating my hands. I wept while I typed.  But, we just had dinner and I'm all better now.


There are times when you have to lick the pavement


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> [Intro]
> One two three uh!


Need to buy that CD!


----------



## chaotic

Sometimes you regret not licking the asphalt, Air...


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Need to buy that CD!



Good stuff! Ask Jazz..


----------



## Agee

*Jazzy Jazz*

Had no idea you were going to see Chaka.

May the funk be with you!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> There are times when you have to lick the pavement


  I think for ice wine, I just might have.  

How'd the racing go tonight?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Had no idea you were going to see Chaka.
> 
> May the funk be with you!


The Capital Jazz Fest ring a bell?    I know I posted about it several months ago and mentioned it then.  I've never seen her and can't wait.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think for ice wine, I just might have.
> 
> How'd the racing go tonight?


Wet...
Cold...
Kick Azz...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Good stuff! Ask Jazz..


Very good stuff!  Outkast's videos crack me up.   

"Roses smell like poo-poo..."


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Wet...
> Cold...
> Kick Azz...


  Not nice weather like last week, THAT'S for sure.  The heat has been kicking on in my house tonight.  *brrrrr*


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very good stuff! Outkast's videos crack me up.
> 
> "Roses smell like poo-poo..."


Love that Band! 

They found a nitch, and have a great groove!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love that Band!
> 
> They found a nitch, and have a great groove!


Plus they're different enough they don't sound like every other band out there.


----------



## jazz lady

Holy Moley!  It's almost midnight again.    I've got to get some sleep for day 3 of "training torture from hell."  

Good night Air and chaotic.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Holy Moley! It's almost midnight again.  I've got to get some sleep for day 3 of "training torture from hell."
> 
> Good night Air and chaotic.


Cinderella, Cinderella...

The coach has turned into a pumpkin!

Sweet dreams.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Cinderella, Cinderella...
> 
> The coach has turned into a pumpkin!
> 
> Sweet dreams.


  I didn't see this until just now.  Thanks.  

I was asleep almost instantly then wide-awake at 2:30.    I finally fell back asleep, then woke up around 6 to a weird and rather violent dream, which is TOTALLY unlike me.    The only explanation I can think of is that I must have overdosed on "Lost" last night. :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

*For chaotic...*

Here - have my earworm. 


I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me
I'm too sexy for my shirt too sexy for my shirt
So sexy it hurts

And I'm too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan
New York and Japan
And I'm too sexy for your party
Too sexy for your party
No way I'm disco dancing

I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I do my little turn on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my car too sexy for my car
Too sexy by far
And I'm too sexy for my hat
Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that

I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my too sexy for my too sexy for my
'Cos I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my cat too sexy for my cat
Poor pussy poor pussy cat
I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me
And I'm too sexy for this song<SCRIPT>col=255;</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>function fadein() { document.getElementById("lyrid").style.color="rgb(" + col + "," + col + "," + col + ")"; col-=5; if(col>0) setTimeout('fadein()', 10); }</SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*matchbox 20*

Rob Thomas 


All day staring at the ceiling
Making friends with shadows on my wall
All night hearing voices telling me
That I should get some sleep
Because tomorrow might be good for something

Hold on
Feeling like I’m headed for a breakdown
And I don’t know why

But I’m not crazy, I’m just a little unwell
I know right now you can’t tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you’ll see
A different side of me
I’m not crazy, I’m just a little impaired
I know right now you don’t care
But soon enough you’re gonna think of me
And how I used to be...me

I’m talking to myself in public
Dodging glances on the train
And I know, I know they’ve all been talking about me
I can hear them whisper
And it makes me think there must be something wrong with me
Out of all the hours thinking
Somehow I’ve lost my mind

But I’m not crazy, I’m just a little unwell
I know right now you can’t tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you’ll see
A different side of me
I’m not crazy, I’m just a little impaired
I know right now you don’t care
But soon enough you’re gonna think of me
And how I used to be

I’ve been talking in my sleep
Pretty soon they’ll come to get me
Yeah, they’re taking me away

But I’m not crazy, I’m just a little unwell
I know right now you can’t tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you’ll see
A different side of me
I’m not crazy, I’m just a little impaired
I know right now you don’t care
But soon enough you’re gonna think of me
And how I used to be

Yeah, how I used to be
How I used to be
Well, I’m just a little unwell
How I used to be
How I used to be
I’m just a little unwell


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Here - have my earworm.
> And I'm too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan
> New York and Japan
> And I'm too sexy for your party
> Too sexy for your party
> No way I'm disco dancing



Oh Jazz! I've got an earworm right back at ya:

Yo, I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want, 
So tell me what you want, what you really really want, 
I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want, 
So tell me what you want, what you really really want, 
I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really really really wanna zigazig ha. 

If you want my future forget my past, 
If you wanna get with me better make it fast, 
Now don't go wasting my precious time, 
Get your act together we could be just fine 

I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want, 
So tell me what you want, what you really really want, 
I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really really really wanna zigazig ha. 

If you wanna be my lover, you gotta get with my friends (gotta get with my friends) 
Make it last forever friendship never ends, 
If you wanna be my lover, you have got to give, 
Taking is too easy, but that's the way it is. 

What do you think about that now you know how I feel, 
Say you can handle my love are you for real, 
I won't be hasty, I'll give you a try 
If you really bug me then I'll say goodbye. 

Yo I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want, 
So tell me what you want, what you really really want, 
I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really 
really really wanna zigazig ha. 

If you wanna be my lover, you gotta get with my friends (gotta get with my friends) 
Make it last forever friendship never ends, 
If you wanna be my lover, you have got to give, 
Taking is too easy, but that's the way it is. 

So here's a story from A to Z, you wanna get with me you gotta listen carefully, 
We got Em in the place who likes it in your face, 
we got G like MC who likes it on an 
Easy V doesn't come for free, she's a real lady, 
and as for me you'll see, 
Slam your body down and wind it all around 
Slam your body down and wind it all around. 

If you wanna be my lover, you gotta get with my friends (gotta get with my friends), 
Make it last forever friendship never ends, 
If you wanna be my lover, you have got to give, 
Taking is too easy, but that's the way it is. 
If you wanna be my lover, you gotta, you gotta, you gotta, 
you gotta, you gotta, slam, slam, slam, slam 

Slam your body down and wind it all around. 
Slam your body down and wind it all around (uh uh). 
Slam your body down and wind it all around. 
Slam your body down zigazig ah 

If you wanna be my lover.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Oh Jazz! I've got an earworm right back at ya:
> 
> Yo, I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,
> So tell me what you want, what you really really want,
> I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,
> So tell me what you want, what you really really want,
> I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really really really wanna zigazig ha.


So you want to play down and dirty, do you?  


You can tell the world you never was my girl
You can burn my clothes when I'm gone
Or you can tell your friends just what a fool I've been
And laugh and joke about me on the phone

You can tell my arms to go back onto the phone
You can tell my feet to hit the floor
Or you can tell my lilps to tell my fingertips
They won't be reaching out for you no more

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

You can tell your ma I moved to Arkansas
Or you can tell your dog to bite my leg
Or tell your brother Cliff who's fist can tell my lips
He never really liked me anyway

Oh tell your Aunt Louise, tell anything you please
Myself already knows that I'm okay
Oh you can tell my eyes to watch out for my mind
It might be walking out on me today

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
I just don't think it'd understand
And if you tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

Don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo

Don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart
He might blow up and kill this man
Ooo


----------



## chaotic

You got served, Jazzy!

Hi Barbie
Hi Ken!
Do you wanna go for a ride?
Sure Ken!
Jump In...

I'm a barbie girl, in the barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic!
you can brush my hair, undress me everywhere
Imagination, life is your creation
Come on Barbie, let's go party!

I'm a barbie girl, in the barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic!
you can brush my hair, undress me everywhere
Imagination, life is your creation

I'm a blond bimbo girl, in the fantasy world
Dress me up, make it tight, I'm your dolly
You're my doll, rock'n'roll, feel the glamour in pink,
kiss me here, touch me there, hanky panky...
You can touch, you can play, if you say: "I'm always yours"

(uu-oooh-u)

I'm a barbie girl, in the barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic!
you can brush my hair, undress me everywhere
Imagination, life is your creation

Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(Ah-ah-ah-yeah)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(uu-oooh-u)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(Ah-ah-ah-yeah)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(uu-oooh-u)

Make me walk, make me talk, do whatever you please
I can act like a star, I can beg on my knees
Come jump in, bimbo friend, let us do it again,
hit the town, fool around, let's go party
You can touch, you can play, if you say: "I'm always yours"
You can touch, you can play, if you say: "I'm always yours"

Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(Ah-ah-ah-yeah)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(uu-oooh-u)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(Ah-ah-ah-yeah)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(uu-oooh-u)

I'm a barbie girl, in the barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic!
you can brush my hair, undress me everywhere
Imagination, life is your creation

I'm a barbie girl, in the barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic!
you can brush my hair, undress me everywhere
Imagination, life is your creation

Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(Ah-ah-ah-yeah)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(uu-oooh-u)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(Ah-ah-ah-yeah)
Come on Barbie, let's go party!
(uu-oooh-u)

Oh, I'm having so much fun!
Well Barbie, we're just getting started
Oh, I love you Ken!


----------



## jazz lady

Ha!  You call THAT a serve?    Here, have some Wham!...

You put the boom-boom into my heart
You send my soul sky high when your lovin' starts
Jitterbug into my brain
Goes a bang-bang-bang 'til my feet do the same
But something's bugging you
Something ain't right
My best friend told me what you did last night
Left me sleepin' in my bed
I was dreaming, but I should have been with you instead.

Wake me up before you go-go 
Don't leave me hanging on like a yo-yo
Wake me up before you go-go
I don't want to miss it when you hit that high
Wake me up before you go-go
'Cause I'm not plannin' on going solo
Wake me up before you go-go
Take me dancing tonight
I wanna hit that high (yeah, yeah)

You take the grey skies out of my way
You make the sun shine brighter than Doris Day
Turned a bright spark into a flame
My beats per minute never been the same

'Cause you're my lady, I'm your fool
It makes me crazy when you act so cruel
Come on, baby, let's not fight
We'll go dancing, everything will be all right

Wake me up before you go-go 
Don't leave me hanging on like a yo-yo
Wake me up before you go-go
I don't want to miss it when you hit that high
Wake me up before you go-go
'Cause I'm not plannin'' on going solo
Wake me up before you go-go
Take me dancing tonight
I wanna hit that high (yeah, yeah, baby)

(Jitterbug)
(Jitterbug)

Cuddle up, baby, move in tight
We'll go dancing tomorrow night
It's cold out there, but it's warm in bed
They can dance, we'll stay home instead

(Jitterbug)

Wake me up before you go-go 
Don't leave me hanging on like a yo-yo
Wake me up before you go-go
I don't want to miss it when you hit that high
Wake me up before you go-go
'Cause I'm not plannin' on going solo
Wake me up before you go-go
Take me dancing tonight
Wake me up before you go-go, don't you dare to leave me hanging on like a
yo-yo
Take me dancing

(Boom-boom-boom)


----------



## kwillia

*Ha! You both can eat my Volkswagon Jetta Song!*

What you will and what you won't
What you do and what you don't
What you can and what you can't
This is what you need to know:
Loved you though it didn't show

Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht

da da da
da da da
da da da
da da da

Da da da Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Da da da Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Da da da Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Da da da Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht

da da da
da da da
da da da
da da da

(whispered)
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht, aha
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht, aha
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht, aha
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht.

I know why you ran away, aha
Understand you couldn't stay, aha
Wonder where you are today, aha
After all was said and done
It was right for you to run!

Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht, aha
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht, aha
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht, aha
Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht

da da da
da da da
da da da
da da da

Da da da Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Da da da Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Da da da Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht
Da da da Ich liebe dich nicht, du liebst mich nicht

da da da
da da da
da da da
...


----------



## jazz lady

Hrmph!    This one will make you puke...


Ice Ice Baby, Ice Ice Baby
All right stop, Collaborate and listen
Ice is back with my brand new invention
Something grabs a hold of me tightly
Then I flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it ever stop? Yo - I don't know
Turn off the lights and I'll glow
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle.

Dance, Bum rush the speaker that booms
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly, when I play a dope melody
Anything less than the best is a felony
Love it or leave it, You better gain way
You better hit bull's eye, The kid don't play
If there was a problem, Yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Now that the party is jumping
With the bass kicked in, the Vegas are pumpin'
Quick to the point, to the point no faking
I'm cooking MCs like a pound of bacon
Burning them if they're not quick and nimble
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal
And a hi hat with a souped up tempo
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo
Rollin' in my 5. 0
With my ragtop down so my hair can blow
The girlies on standby, Waving just to say Hi
Did you stop? No - I just drove by
Kept on pursuing to the next stop
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block
That block was dead

Yo - so I continued to A1A Beachfront Ave.
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis
Jealous 'cause I'm out geting mine
Shay with a gauge and Vanilla with a nine
Reading for the chumps on the wall
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of "Eight Ball"
Gunshots ranged out like a bell
I grabbed my nine - All I heard were shells
Falling on the concrete real fast
Jumped in my car, slammed on the gas
Bumper to bumper the avenue's packed
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack
Police on the scene, You know what I mean
They passed me up, confronted all the dope fiends
If there was a problem, You, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Take heed, 'cause I'm a lyrical poet
Miami's on the scene just in case you didn't know it
My town, that created all the bass sound
Enough to shake and kick holes in the ground
'Cause my style's like a chemical spill
Feasible rhymes that you can vision and feel
Conducted and formed, This is a hell of a concept
We make it hype and you want to step with this
Shay plays on the fade, slice like a ninja
Cut like a razor blade so fast, Other DJs say, "damn"
If my rhyme was a drug, I'd sell it by the gram
Keep my composure when it's time to get loose
Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice
If there was a problem, Yo - I'll solve it!
Check out the hook while Deshay revolves it.

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Yo man - Let's get out of here! Word to your mother!

Ice Ice Baby Too cold, Ice Ice Baby Too cold Too cold
Ice Ice Baby Too cold Too cold, Ice Ice Baby Too cold Too cold


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hrmph!    This one will make you puke...
> 
> 
> Ice Ice Baby, Ice Ice Baby
> All right stop, Collaborate and listen
> Ice is back with my brand new invention
> Something grabs a hold of me tightly
> Then I flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
> Will it ever stop? Yo - I don't know
> Turn off the lights and I'll glow
> To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
> Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle.


Hey... I hoof to that... 

Word to yo mutha.


----------



## chaotic

K-will-ya

She's into superstitions black cats and voodoo dolls. 
I feel a premonition that girl's gonna make me fall. 
She's into new sensations new kicks in the candle light. 
She's got a new addiction for every day and night. 

She'll make you take your clothes off and go dancing in the rain. 
She'll make you live her crazy life but she'll take away your pain 
like a bullet to your brain. Come On! 

[CHORUS:]
Upside, inside out she's livin la vida loca 
She'll push and pull you down, livin la vida loca 
Her lips are devil red and her skin's the color mocha 
She will wear you out livin la vida loca Come On! 
Livin la vida loca, Come on! 
She's livin la vida loca. 

Woke up in New York City in a funky cheap hotel 
She took my heart and she took my money 
she must've slipped me a sleeping pill 
She never drinks the water and makes you order French Champagne 
Once you've had a taste of her you'll never be the same 
Yeah, she'll make you go insane. 

[CHORUS]

She'll make you take your clothes off and go dancing in the rain. 
She'll make you live her crazy life 
but she'll take away your pain like a bullet to your brain. Come On!

[CHORUS]


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey... I hoof to that...
> 
> Word to yo mutha.


  I had no idea.


----------



## kwillia

So Chaotic... are all the PMers true... is this realllllly your 'make out' song...

Make love like a man 
I'm a man 
That's what I am, uh! 

C'mon 
All you girls 'round the world 
Lookin' for a guy who's a real go getter 
Every guy grab a girl 
Love her like a man, make her feel a lot better 

Everybody 
You want it - I'm the one 
I got it - I'm Mr. Fun 
You need it - I'm Captain Cool, yeah 
Come get it - And I've come for you C'mon 

Don't call me Gigolo 
Don't call me Cassanova 
Just call me on the phone 
And baby come on over 
When you need someone 
When you need someone to... 

Make love like a man 
I'm a man 
That's what I am, yeah 
Make love like a man 
Your kinda man 
That's what I am 

Every day, every night 
Take her little heart 'til it beats like a hammer 
Do it good, do it right 
Crazy little girl gonna stutter 'n' stammer 

[Repeat Bridge]
[Repeat Chorus]

Gimme some rock 'n' roll 
Little bit of rock 'n' roll 
It's gotta be rock 'n' roll 
Little bit of rock 'n' roll 

Little bit of love goes a long, long way 
Gotta get it on if you really wanna get her 
Never ever wait it's a little to late 
Love her like a man, make her feel a lot better 

You want it- Yeah baby 
I got it - Why not 
You need it - Oh-oh 
Come get it - Oh come on 

[Repeat Bridge]
[Repeat Chorus]

Make love like a man 
I'm a man, that's what I am baby 
Make love like a man 
I'm a man, that's what I am 
Hey, get it while you can 
I wanna be your man 
Baby understand 
I'm a mmmmmmmmmman!! 
Make love like a man 
Oh, you love her like a man 
She's gonna feel a lot better 
And that's a fact!


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> You got served, Jazzy!
> 
> Hi Barbie
> Hi Ken!
> Do you wanna go for a ride?
> Sure Ken!
> Jump In...


Sorry my friend, That song has suckness written all over it!


----------



## jazz lady

*k, do you hoof to this one too?*

We're going to dance,
We're going to dance,
We're going to dance
And have some fun The chills that you
Spill up my back
Keep me filled with
Satisfaction when we're done
Satisfaction of what's to come
(I) I couldn't ask for another
(I-I-I-I-I I)
No I couldn't ask for another
Your groove I do deeply dig
No walls only the bridge
My supperdish, my succotash wish
(Sing it baby)
(I) I couldn't ask for another
(Uh-huh uh-huh)
(I-I-I-I-I I)
No I couldn't ask for another

Groove is in the heart
Ah-ah-ah-ah
Groove is in the heart
Ah-ah-ah-ah
Groove is in the heart
Groove is in the heart
Ah-ah-ah

The depth the hula groove
Move us to the nth hoop
We goin' through to Horten
Hears a who-ooh
(I) I couldn't ask for another
(I-I-I-I-I I)
No couldn't ask for another
DJ Soul (soul) was on a roll
I've been told he can't be sold
He's not vicious or malicious
Just de-lovely and delicious
(I) I couldn't ask for another

(Sing it)

Groove is in the heart
Ah-ah-ah-ah
(Ne-na-na-na-na)
Groove is in the heart
(Ne-na-na-na-na)
Groove is in the heart
(Ne-na-na-na-na)
Groove is in the heart-ah-ah-ah

Groove is in the heart
Ah-ah-ah-ah (yeah)
Groove is in the heart
Ah-ah-ah
Groove is in the heart
Groove is in the heart
Ah-ah-ah


----------



## Agee

*You wanna play with the big boys, some Gap Band*

You were the girl that changed my world
You were the girl for me
You lit the fuse I stand accused
You were the first for me

But you turned me out baby

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

But you turned me on baby.

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

You were my thrills, you were my pills
You dropped a bomb on me

You turn me out, you turn me on, you turned me loose
Then you turned me wrong

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

But you turned me out baby

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

Just like Adam and Eve.
Said you'd set me free, you took me to the sky
I'd never been so high

You were my pills, you were my thrills
You were my hope baby, you were my smoke

You dropped a bomb on me, hey baby
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

But you turned me out, baby
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

But you turned me on, baby
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

We were in motion, felt like lotion
You were the girl for me
You were the first explosion,
Turned out to be corrosion
You were the first for me.

But you turned me out, baby
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

I won't forget what you done to me, baby.
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

I, II, III won't forget it
I, II, III won't forget it

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me.

I, II, III won't forget it
I, II, III won't forget it

You turned me out, you turned me on
And then you dropped me to the ground
You dropped a bomb on me.

You turned me out, you turned me on
And then you dropped me to the ground
You dropped a bomb on me.

You turned me out, then you turned me on

You dropped a bomb on me
You dropped a bomb on me
You dropped a bomb on me
You dropped a bomb on me
You dropped a bomb on me


----------



## jazz lady

*OMG...the horror...*

My bum is on the rail
Bum is on the rail
Look at Me 
My bum is on the rail
My bum is on a man
Bum is on a man
It's alot of fun to put your bum on a man
My bum is on a step
Bum is on a step
Don't fall down the steps you might hurt your bum!
(Insane Laughter)
And thats not very fun
If you fall down and hurt your bum
I like to put my bum on things
It's fun for everyone

My bum is on the cheese
Bum is on the cheese
If I get lucky I'll get a disease!
My bum is on the Swedish
Swedish, Swedish, Swedish
My bum is on the gum
My bum is on the gum
I can blow a bubble with my bum bum bum
My bum is on the ship
The battleship
I hope they don't shoot the cannon in my bum
I'd shoot POO all over the place
POO POO!!

Cause that isn't very fun
When they shoot a cannon in your bum
I like to put my bum on things
it's fun for everyone
My bum is on the dog
My bum is on the cat
My bum is on the phone
My bum is all alone......

The rail is all alone
The man is all alone
The Swedish is all alone
My bum...is all alone....
(Loo in the background)

1,2,3,4
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
Get the poo off my bum!
I need the POO off my BUM!!
I've go to get the poopoo off my bum
I want to hear the cannon! (Loon in the background)
No, let me hear the cannon! (Loon in the background)
NO NO NO, no, not the loon!
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
My bum is all alone
I WANNA HEAR THE CANNON! 
I WANNA HEAR THE CANNON! 
I WANNA HEAR THE CANNON NOT THE LOON!
(Cannon Explodes)

Yea! The cannon!
Now get the poo off my bum coo coo
I want the poo-poo off my bum bum...
(Whining)Can I hear the loon again, too.


----------



## kwillia




----------



## Agee

*Upside the head!*

say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
pay attention now 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
now I want all you gappers, and finger snappers 
you toe tappers and you love rappers 

say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
pay attention now 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
now I want all you gappers, and finger snappers 
you toe tappers and you love rappers 

I want you all to 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 
say oops upside your head say oops upside your head 

I say groove groove on 
just because you don’t believe that I wanna dance 
don’t mean that I don’t want to 
just because you don’t believe that I wanna dance 
don’t mean that I don’t want to 

(instrumental) 

I dont’t believe that you wanna get up and dance 
I dont’t believe that you wanna get up and dance 
I dont’t believe that you wanna get up and dance 
I dont’t believe that you wanna get up and dance 
I dont’t believe that you wanna get up and dance 

ba ba ba ba ba da ba ba ba ba da baba .... 
watch out I think I like that groove 
you can sing it 
ba ba ba ba ba da ba ba ba ba da ba 
it’s lovely it’s lovely it’s lovely 
I mean it ... ohhhhhhhhhhh 

say oops upside you head say oops upside you head 
just because you don’t believe that I wanna dance 

say oops upside you head say oops upside you head 
just because you don’t believe that I wanna dance


----------



## jazz lady

You might want to take the ad out of your post there, Mr. Fru-fru GT Gasm...


----------



## kwillia

Now you're selling advertising spots in your post...oh brother...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Now you're selling advertising spots in your post...oh brother...


He's got to pay for that GT somehow.  :shrug:


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You might want to take the ad out of your post there, Mr. Fru-fru GT Gasm...


Call me Mr. dumbazz fru-fru-GT Gasm


----------



## Ponytail

http://blogfiles.wfmu.org/KF/ghengis_khan.mpeg


----------



## chaotic

No no no, it's much better than that! I put on a few candles, hide the dirty socks, and put on the music..

Put your left foot in,
Your left foot out,
Your left foot in,
And shake it all about.
You do the hokey pokey 
And turn yourself around.

Now put your right foot in,
Your right foot out,
Right foot in
Then you shake it all about.
And then you do the Hokey Pokey
Turn yourself around,
That's what it's all about.

You put your head in,
You put your head out,
Put your head in,
And bang it all about.
Do the Hokey Pokey
And turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about.

Let's Do the Hokey Pokey!
Let's Do the Hokey Pokey!
Let's Do the Hokey Pokey!
That's what it's all about.

Put your right hand in,
Your right hand out,
Your right hand in,
And shake it all about,
You do the Hokey Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.

Now put your tongue in,
And your tongue out,
Tongue in,
And Blblblblbl!
You do the Hokey Pokey
Turn yourself around
That's what it's all about.

You put your bottom in,
Put your bottom out,
Put your bottom in,
You put your bottom out,
Put your bottom in,
You put your bottom out,
Put your bottom in,
You put your bottom out,
Put your bottom in,
You put your bottom out,
Put your bottom in,
You put your bottom out,
Put your bottom in,
You put your bottom out,
Do the Hokey Pokey,
Turn yourself about.

Let's do the Hokey Pokey!
Let's do the Hokey Pokey!
Let's do the Hokey Pokey!
That's what it's all about.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Call me Mr. dumbazz fru-fru-GT Gasm


Okay, Mr. Dumbazz Fru-fru GT Gasm.    It has a certain ring to it.


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sorry my friend, That song has suckness written all over it!



It's an earworm, Air! It's supposed to inhale/exhale inappropriately!


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> You put your right foot in,
> You put your right foot out;
> You put your right foot in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your left foot in,
> You put your left foot out;
> You put your left foot in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your right hand in,
> You put your right hand out;
> You put your right hand in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your left hand in,
> You put your left hand out;
> You put your left hand in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your right side in,
> You put your right side out;
> You put your right side in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your left side in,
> You put your left side out;
> You put your left side in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your nose in,
> You put your nose out;
> You put your nose in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your backside in,
> You put your backside out;
> You put your backside in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your head in,
> You put your head out;
> You put your head in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> You put your whole self in,
> You put your whole self out;
> You put your whole self in,
> And you shake it all about.
> You do the Hokey-Pokey,
> And you turn yourself around.
> That's what it's all about
> 
> <img src="http://www.niehs.nih.gov/kids/images/anipenguins.gif">




Dreamy...


----------



## kwillia

Nevermind! I just read your version...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> No no no, it's much better than that! I put on a few candles, hide the dirty socks, and put on the music..
> 
> Let's do the Hokey Pokey!
> Let's do the Hokey Pokey!
> Let's do the Hokey Pokey!
> That's what it's all about.


Like we don't know the REAL meaning of "Hokey Pokey"...


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> No no no, it's much better than that! I put on a few candles, hide the dirty socks, and put on the music..
> 
> Put your left foot in,
> Your left foot out,
> Your left foot in,
> And shake it all about.
> You do the hokey pokey
> And turn yourself around.


That's rich, now we have the wedding planner.

How about the chicken dance?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> That's rich, now we have the wedding planner.
> 
> How about the chicken dance?


You knocking a good polka, Mr. Air...


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

> http://blogfiles.wfmu.org/KF/ghengis_khan.mpeg


You're STILL not right.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Okay, Mr. Dumbazz Fru-fru GT Gasm.  It has a certain ring to it.


 : :


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You knocking a good polka, Mr. Air...


How DARE he!    There's nothing FINER than a good polka...

There's a garden, what a garden
Only happy faces bloom there
And there's never any room there
For a worry or a gloom there

Oh there's music and there's dancing
And a lot of sweet romancing
When they play the polka
They all get in the swing

Every time they hear that oom-pa-pa
Everybody feels so tra-la-la
They want to throw their cares away
They all go lah-de-ah-de-ay 

Then they hear a rumble on the floor, the floor
It's the big surprise they're waiting for
And all the couples form a ring
For miles around you'll hear them sing...

Roll out the barrel, we'll have a barrel of fun
Roll out the barrel, we've got the blues on the run
Zing boom tararrel, ring out a song of good cheer
Now's the time to roll the barrel, for the gang's all here

Da-da-da-da, da-da-da-da, da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da

Then they hear a rumble on the floor-or-or-or
It's the big surprise they're waiting for
And all the couples they form a ring
For miles around you'll hear them sing

Drree mopado theedo da-da-da-da


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> You knocking a good polka, Mr. Air...


If I only had the wav file...


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You're STILL not right.


What I love best about it is how you keep thinking it HAS to end soon, but it doesn't!


----------



## Ponytail

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You're STILL not right.



  At least I'm consistant.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What I love best about it is how you keep thinking it HAS to end soon, but it doesn't!


Exactly.    I'm going to have weird dreams AGAIN tonight, I just know it.


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

> At least I'm consistent.


Consistently BAD. 

Speaking of bad...the video was worse than the song...

Hey Mickey - you've been around all night 
And that's a little long. 
You think you've got the right but I think you've got it wrong. 
Why can't we say goodnight? So you can take me home 
Mickey. 
'cause when you say you will 
it always means you won't. 
You're givin' me the chills 

Baby 
please baby 
don't 
ev'ry night you still 
Leave me alone 
Mickey. 

Oh Mickey 
what a pity you don't understand. 
You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand. 
Oh Mickey 
you're so pretty 
can't you understand. 
It's guys like you 
Mickey 
ooh what you do 
Mickey 

Do 
Mickey 
don't break my heart 
Mickey. 
Hey 
Mickey - now when you take me by the who's 
Ever gonna know 
and ev'ry time you move 
You let a little more show. 

There's something you can lose - so don't say no 
Mickey. 
So come on and give it to me anyway you can 

Anyway you want to do it 
I'll take it like a man. 
But please 
baby 
please don't leave me in this jam 
Mickey. 
Oh Mickey 
what a pity you don't understand. . . . 
Oh Mickey 
what a pity you don't understand. . . . 
Oh Mickey 
what a pity you don't understand. . 


:insertkwilliacheerleadersmiliehere:


----------



## Agee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What I love best about it is how you keep thinking it HAS to end soon, but it doesn't!


In my best Darth Vader Voice....

K-Jo the songs lure you, come to the tune side...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> In my best Darth Vader Voice....
> 
> K-Jo the songs lure you, come to the tune side...


:swoon:


----------



## Ponytail

"memmmmmmreeeeeezzzz..."
http://www.threebrain.com/weeeeee.shtml


----------



## chaotic

*Rick James earworm*

When I came home last night
You wouldn't make love to me
You went fast asleep
You wouldn't even talk to me

You say I'm so crazy
Coming home intoxicated
I say just want to love you, I just wanna love you, baby
Guess that's why I'm so elated, come on, girl

Give it to me, baby (Give it to me, baby)
Give it to me, baby (Give it to me, baby)
I betcha I'll make you holler you've had enough
Give it to me, baby (Give it to me, baby)
Just give it to me, baby
Give it to me, baby (Give it to me, baby)
I betcha I'll make you holler you've had enough

Give it to me
Give me that stuff, that funk, that sweet, that funky stuff {Say what}
Give it to me
Give me that stuff, that funk, that sweet, that funky stuff {Say what}

Give it to me, give it to me
Give it to me, give it to me
Give me your stuff, that funk, that sweet, that funky stuff (Yo-ho, ow)

Give it to me, baby

When I was high as the sky
Out all night just dancin'
You say, 'Let's go home' {Come on, Rick, I'm tired, let's go home}
That's the time I start romancin'

You say how can I love you, how can I love you, baby
When your body keeps on movin'
I say wait till I squeeze you, oh
Maybe then you'll start to groovin', come on, girl

Give it to me, baby (Give it to me, baby)
Give it to me, baby (Give it to me, baby)
I betcha I'll make you holler you've had enough
Give it to me, baby (Give it to me, baby)
Just give it to me, baby
Give it to me, baby (Give it to me, baby)
I betcha I'll make you holler you've had enough

Give it to me
Give me that stuff, that funk, that sweet, that funky stuff {Say what}
Give it to me
Give me that stuff, that funk, that sweet, that funky stuff {Say what}

Give it to me, give it to me
Give it to me, give it to me
Give me your stuff, that funk, that sweet, that funky stuff (Yo-ho, ow)
Hey, girl

Give it to me what you say
Give it to me what you say
{Give it to me} What you say 
{Give it to me}, what you say [Hey, girl]
Give it to me what you say
Give it to me what you say
{Give it to me, give it to me} [Hey, girl]

Give it to me what you say
Give it to me what you say
Give it to me, give it to me
Give it to me what you say
Give it to me right away
Give it to me, give it to me

Give it to me what you say


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

> "memmmmmmreeeeeezzzz..."
> http://www.threebrain.com/weeeeee.shtml


OMFG!  I almost forgot about that one!


----------



## chaotic

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## jazz lady

Gonads and strife


----------



## jazz lady

The perfect song for this smilie:  

Here is a little song I wrote 
You might want to sing it note for note 
Don't worry be happy 
In every life we have some trouble 
When you worry you make it double 
Don't worry, be happy...... 

Ain't got no place to lay your head 
Somebody came and took your bed 
Don't worry, be happy 
The land lord say your rent is late 
He may have to litigate 
Don't worry, be happy 
Lood at me I am happy 
Don't worry, be happy 
Here I give you my phone number 
When you worry call me 
I make you happy 
Don't worry, be happy 
Ain't got no cash, ain't got no style 
Ain't got not girl to make you smile 
But don't worry be happy 
Cause when you worry 
Your face will frown 
And that will bring everybody down 
So don't worry, be happy (now)..... 

There is this little song I wrote 
I hope you learn it note for note 
Like good little children 
Don't worry, be happy 
Listen to what I say 
In your life expect some trouble 
But when you worry 
You make it double 
Don't worry, be happy...... 
Don't worry don't do it, be happy 
Put a smile on your face 
Don't bring everybody down like this 
Don't worry, it will soon past 
Whatever it is 
Don't worry, be happy


----------



## Agee

Ponytail said:
			
		

> "memmmmmmreeeeeezzzz..."
> http://www.threebrain.com/weeeeee.shtml


It has to be good.. It's just not downloading?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> It has to be good.. It's just not downloading?


Oh, it's worth it so keep trying. Anything that has squirrels and the words "gonads and strife" in it is SO worth it.


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> It has to be good.. It's just not downloading?



um, click on it?


----------



## jazz lady

*going to the dogs...*

Who let the dogs out
(woof, woof, woof, woof)
(woof, woof, woof, woof)
(woof, woof, woof, woof)
(woof, woof, woof, woof)




Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)


(woof, woof, woof, woof)


When the party was nice, the party was jumpin' (Hey, Yippie, Yi, Yo)
And everybody havin' a ball (Hah, ho, Yippie Yi Yo)
I tell the fellas "start the name callin'" (Yippie Yi Yo)
And the girls report to the call
The poor dog show down


Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)


I see ya' little speed boat head up our coast
She really want to skip town
Get back off me, beast off me
Get back you flea infested monger


Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)


I'm gonna tell {Hey, Yippie, Yi, Yo}
To any girls calling them canine {Yippie, Yi, Yo}
Tell the dummy "Hey Man, It's part of the Party!" {Yippie Yi, Yo}
You fetch a women in front and her mans behind {Yippie, Yi, Yo}
Her bone runs out now


Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)


Say, A doggy is nuttin' if he don't have a bone All dogy hold ya' bone, all doggy hold it
A doggy is nuttin' if he don't have a bone All dogy hold ya' bone, all doggy hold it


Wait for y'all my dogs, the party is on
I gotta get my girl I got my myind on
Do you see the rays comin' from my eye
What could you be friend
That Benji man that's breakin' them down?
Me and My white short shorts
And I can't seek a lot, any canine will do
I'm figurin' that's why they call me faithful
'Cause I'm the man of the land
When they see me they doah-ooooo(howl)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> um, click on it?


Doh!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> um, click on it?


oooooooh noooo yoooou didn't...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> oooooooh noooo yoooou didn't...


Oh yes, he did.   



Mr. Gasm - are you all right?    We promise :snicker: not to laugh :haha: if you come back.


----------



## chaotic

Crossin' the highway late last night
He shoulda looked left and he shoulda looked right
He didn't see the station wagon car
The skunk got squashed and there you are!

You got yer
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
Stinkin' to high Heaven!

Take a whiff on me, that ain't no rose!
Roll up yer window and hold yer nose
You don't have to look and you don't have to see
'Cause you can feel it in your olfactory

You got yer
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
Stinkin' to high Heaven!

Yeah you got yer dead cat and you got yer dead dog
On a moonlight night you got yer dead toad frog 
Got yer dead rabbit and yer dead raccoon
The blood and the guts they're gonna make you swoon!
You got yer
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
Stinkin' to high Heaven!

C'mon stink!

You got it!
It's dead, it's in the middle
Dead skunk in the middle!
Dead skunk in the middle of the road
Stinkin' to high heaven!
All over the road, technicolor man!
Oh, you got pollution
It's dead, it's in the middle
And it's stinkin' to high, high Heaven


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> In my best Darth Vader Voice....
> 
> K-Jo the songs lure you, come to the tune side...



Glad you can do that and get the :swoon:

I try, and it leaves my mouth as, "come to Butthead..."


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Crossin' the highway late last night
> He shoulda looked left and he shoulda looked right
> He didn't see the station wagon car
> The skunk got squashed and there you are!
> 
> You got yer
> Dead skunk in the middle of the road
> Dead skunk in the middle of the road
> You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
> Stinkin' to high Heaven!
> 
> Take a whiff on me, that ain't no rose!
> Roll up yer window and hold yer nose
> You don't have to look and you don't have to see
> 'Cause you can feel it in your olfactory
> 
> You got yer
> Dead skunk in the middle of the road
> Dead skunk in the middle of the road
> You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
> Stinkin' to high Heaven!
> 
> Yeah you got yer dead cat and you got yer dead dog
> On a moonlight night you got yer dead toad frog
> Got yer dead rabbit and yer dead raccoon
> The blood and the guts they're gonna make you swoon!
> You got yer
> Dead skunk in the middle of the road
> Dead skunk in the middle of the road
> You got yer dead skunk in the middle of the road
> Stinkin' to high Heaven!
> 
> C'mon stink!
> 
> You got it!
> It's dead, it's in the middle
> Dead skunk in the middle!
> Dead skunk in the middle of the road
> Stinkin' to high heaven!
> All over the road, technicolor man!
> Oh, you got pollution
> It's dead, it's in the middle
> And it's stinkin' to high, high Heaven



Psssst... I was almost tempted to download that one from iTunes... just for old times sake.... but don't tell anyone.


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I'd   your azz, but your not my type



You are welcome...

Not my type either, you'll just have to spank yourself.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Psssst... I was almost tempted to download that one from iTunes... just for old times sake.... but don't tell anyone.



Just our secret


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Just our secret


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Not my type either, you'll just have to spank yourself.


  Oh, the visual...


----------



## jazz lady

*Enough of the crap...I actually LIKE this song...Gloria Estafan did a nice version...*

Turn it up, turn it up, turn it upside down
Turn it up, turn it up, turn it upside down
Turn it up, turn it up, turn it upside down
Turn it up, turn it up, turn it upside down

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it

Blow horns you sure sound pretty
Your violins keep movin' to the nitty gritty
When you hear the scratch of the guitars scratchin'
Then you'll know that rhythm carries all the action, so
Woah yeah

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it

Flute player play your flute 'cause
I know that you want to get your thing off
But you see I've made up my mind about it
It's got to be the rhythm, no doubt about it, woah woah
'Cause when the guitar player start playing
With the syncopated rhythm, with the scratch, scratch, scratch
Makes me wanna move my body yeah, yeah, yeah
And when the drummer starts beating that beat
He nails that beat with the syncopated rhythm
With the rat, tat, tat, tat, tat, tat on the drums, hey

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it
Love to hear it
Love to hear it
Love to hear it

Turn it up, turn it up, turn it upside down
Turn it up, turn it up, turn it upside down
Turn it up, turn it up, turn it upside down
Turn it up, turn it up, turn it upside down

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it


----------



## chaotic

*Jazz is right...*

Narrow daylight entered my room
Shining hours were brief
Winter is over
Summer is near
Are we stronger than we believe?

I walked through halls of reputation
Among the infamous too
As the camera clings to the common thread
Beyond all vanity
Into a gaze to shoot you through

Is the kindness we count upon
Hidden in everyone?

I stepped out in a sunlit grove
Although deep down I wished it would rain
Washing away all the sadness and tears
That will never fall so heavily again

Is the kindness we count upon
Hidden in everyone

I stood there in the salt spray air
Felt wind sweeping over my face
I ran up through the rocks to the old
wooden cross
It's a place where I can find some peace

Narrow daylight entered my room
Shining hours were brief
Winter is over
Summer is near
Are we stronger than we believe?


----------



## Agee

*In the light of cutting Crapola... 10 CC*

Let’s stay a while and watch him
He’s moving into action man
He’s looking good but maybe
He’s in the wrong direction man
But he wanna get a little, get a little
Every night, get a little, get a little
Something for his appetite
Everybody needs to have a recreation
Everybody needs a little comfort for the soul
You’ll never make it in a motown suit
No way to fake it man they’re not your roots
No, you’ll never make it in a motown suit
You can’t be a drummer without rhythm
Can’t blow your horn if you ain’t blue
Some folks they just ain’t got it in `em
Tell me boy now does that sound like you
He’s cruising with the singles
Down the margarita bar
He’s boring to distraction
Pushing words and talking stars
(what’s your sign)
He’s gotta take a little, take a little
On the side, make a little, make a little
Something for his appetite
Everybody needs a little lubrication
Someone with imagination got to break the ice
You’ll never make it in a motown suit
No way to fake it man they’re not your roots
No, you’ll never make it in a motown suit
You can’t be a lover without rhythm
Don’t blow your horn if you ain’t true
No point in playing valentino
He’s a sham and brother so are you
You can’t be a drummer without rhythm
Can’t blow your horn if you ain’t blue
Some folks they just ain’t got it in `em
Tell me boy now does that sound like you


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I stood there in the salt spray air
> Felt wind sweeping over my face
> I ran up through the rocks to the old
> wooden cross
> It's a place where I can find some peace


I love this song.


----------



## jazz lady

*never knew this was done by big mountain...beautiful song...*

Shadows
grow so long before my eyes
And they're moving across the page
Suddenly the day turns into night
Far away from the city but don't hesitate
'Cause your love just won't wait hey
Ooh baby I love your way every day
Wanna tell you I love your way every day
Wanna be with you night and day

Moon appears to shine and light the sky
With the help of some fireflies
I wonder how they have the power shine shine shine
I can see them under the pines
But don't hesitate 'cause your love won't wait hey
Ooh baby I love your way every day
Wanna tell you I love your way every day
Wanna be with you night and day uh yeah

But don't hesitate 'cause your love won't wait
I can see the sunset in your eyes
Brown and grey and blue besides
Clouds are stalking islands in the sun
Wish I could dry one out of season
But don't hesitate 'cause your love just won't wait hey
Ooh baby I love your way every day
Wanna tell you I love your way uuhh
Wanna be with you night and day
Ooh baby I love your way every day
Wanna tell you I love your way uuhh
Wanna be with you night and day


----------



## Agee

A pleasant new day to all!

 Out!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *10 CC*


Wow, I haven't heard them in ages...  I wonder if I still have them on vinyl. 

In light of it's after midnight AGAIN and the bottle of wine is empty AGAIN  , I will bid you gentlemen a fond adieu with this one from 10 cc...

When you open your eyes
To a brand new morning
And the sun shines
Above you
You pull on your breeches and say
Oh well,
It’s the start of a brand new day
For birds of prey
You live and learn your life away
But there below, your body must go
Against the grain
Like an old mule train
Keeps pulling hard against the
Here boy, there boy
The boss got you running everywhere boy
’ya got no money and ya got less sense
And you ain’t going nowhere’
But there below your body must go
For birds of prey
You live and learn your life away
But there below your body must go
Against the grain
Like an old mule train
Keeps pulling hard against the
Here boy, there boy
The boss got you running everywhere boy,
’ya got no money and ya got less sense
And you ain’t going nowhere’
But there below your body will go
At the end of the day
When you look around you
And the sun sets
Deep inside you
Dust off your breeches and say
’oh well’
Say goodnight to the man in the moon
The sandman’s on his way

 
Goodnight Mr. Gasm  and chaotic.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Goodnight Mr. Gasm  and chaotic.



goodnight sweetie


----------



## otter

It was painted red the stripe was white
It was 18 feet from the bow to stern light
Secondhand from a dealer in Atlanta
I rode up with daddy when he went there to get her
We put on a shine, put on a motor
Built out of love, and made for the water
Ran her for years, til' the transom got rotten
A piece of my childhood will never be forgoten

It was just an old plywood boat
With a 75 Johnson with electric choke
A young boy two hands on the wheel
I can't replace the way it made me feel
And I would turn her sharp
And I would make it whine
He'd say, "You can't beat the way a old wood boat rides"
Just a little lake cross the Alabama line
But I was king of the ocean
When Daddy let me drive

Just an old half ton short bed ford
My Uncle bought new in 64
Daddy got it right cause the engine was smoking
A couple of burnt valves and he had it going
He'd let me drive her when we haul off a load
Down a dirt strip where we'd dump trash off of Thickpen Road
I'd sit up in the seat and stretch my feet out to the pedels
Smiling like a hero who just received his medal

It was just an old hand me down ford
With 3 speed on the column and a dent in the door
A young boy two hands on the wheel
I can't replace the way it made me feel and
I would press that clutch
And I would keep it right
He would say a little slower son
Your doing just fine
Just a dirt road with trash on each side
But I was Mario Andretti
When Daddy let me drive

I'm grown up now
3 daughters of my own
I let them drive my old jeep
Across the pasture at our home
Maybe one day they'll reach back in their file
And pull out that old memory
And think of me and smile
And say

It was just an old worn out jeep
Rusty old floor boards
Hot on my feet
A young girl two hands on the wheel
I can't replace the way it made me feel
And he'd say
Turn it left, and steer it right
Straighten up girl now, you're doing just fine
Just a little valley by the river where we'd ride
But I was high on a mountain

When Daddy let me drive

Daddy let me drive

Oh he let me drive

It's just an old plywood boat
With a 75 johnson
And electric choke


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> It was painted red the stripe was white
> It was 18 feet from the bow to stern light
> Secondhand from a dealer in Atlanta
> I rode up with daddy when he went there to get her
> We put on a shine, put on a motor
> Built out of love, and made for the water
> Ran her for years, til' the transom got rotten
> A piece of my childhood will never be forgoten
> 
> It was just an old plywood boat
> With a 75 Johnson with electric choke
> A young boy two hands on the wheel
> I can't replace the way it made me feel
> And I would turn her sharp
> And I would make it whine
> He'd say, "You can't beat the way a old wood boat rides"
> Just a little lake cross the Alabama line
> But I was king of the ocean
> When Daddy let me drive
> 
> Just an old half ton short bed ford
> My Uncle bought new in 64
> Daddy got it right cause the engine was smoking
> A couple of burnt valves and he had it going
> He'd let me drive her when we haul off a load
> Down a dirt strip where we'd dump trash off of Thickpen Road
> I'd sit up in the seat and stretch my feet out to the pedels
> Smiling like a hero who just received his medal
> 
> It was just an old hand me down ford
> With 3 speed on the column and a dent in the door
> A young boy two hands on the wheel
> I can't replace the way it made me feel and
> I would press that clutch
> And I would keep it right
> He would say a little slower son
> Your doing just fine
> Just a dirt road with trash on each side
> But I was Mario Andretti
> When Daddy let me drive
> 
> I'm grown up now
> 3 daughters of my own
> I let them drive my old jeep
> Across the pasture at our home
> Maybe one day they'll reach back in their file
> And pull out that old memory
> And think of me and smile
> And say
> 
> It was just an old worn out jeep
> Rusty old floor boards
> Hot on my feet
> A young girl two hands on the wheel
> I can't replace the way it made me feel
> And he'd say
> Turn it left, and steer it right
> Straighten up girl now, you're doing just fine
> Just a little valley by the river where we'd ride
> But I was high on a mountain
> 
> When Daddy let me drive
> 
> Daddy let me drive
> 
> Oh he let me drive
> 
> It's just an old plywood boat
> With a 75 johnson
> And electric choke




Thank you, Daddy.


----------



## otter

Well, I was raised in a sophisticated kind of style.
Yeah, my taste in music and women drove my folks half wild.
Mom and Dad had a plan for me,
It was debutantes and er-symphonies,
But I like my music; I like my women wild.

Yeah, an' I like my women just a little on the trashy side,
When they wear their clothes too tight and their hair is dyed.
Too much lipstick an' er too much rouge,
Gets me excited, leaves me feeling confused.
An' I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

Shoulda seen the looks on the faces of my Dad and Mom,
When I showed up at the door with a date for the senior prom.
They said: "Well, pardon us son, she ain't no kid.
"That's a cocktail waitress in a Dolly Parton wig.
I said: "I know it dad, ain't she cool, that's the kind I dig."

Yeah, an' I like my women just a little on the trashy side,
When they wear their clothes too tight and their hair is dyed.
Too much lipstick an' er too much rouge,
Gets me excited, leaves me feeling confused.
An' I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

Instrumental break.

I like 'em sweet, I like 'em with a heart of gold.
Yeah an' I like 'em brassy, I like 'em brazen and bold.
Well, they say that opposites attract, well, I don't agree
I want a woman just as tacky as me.
Yeah, I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

Yeah, an' I like my women just a little on the trashy side,
When they wear their clothes too tight and their hair is dyed.
Too much lipstick an' er too much rouge,
Gets me excited, leaves me feeling confused.
An' I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

Yeah, I like my women an' I like 'em on the trashy side.


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like my women an' I like 'em on the trashy side.


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## tomchamp

Run Like Hell (Gilmour, Waters) 4:22 

"Pink Floyd, Pink Floyd" 

Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, 
Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run.
You better make your face up in
Your favorite disguise.
With your button down lips and your
Roller blind eyes.
With your empty smile 
And your hungry heart.
Feel the bile rising from your guilty past.
With your nerves in tatters
When the cockleshell shatters
And the hammers batter 
Down the door.
You'd better run.

Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, 
Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run.
You better run all day 
And run all night.
Keep your dirty feelings
Deep inside. 
And if you're taking your girlfriend 
Out tonight 
You'd better park the car
Well out of sight.
Cause if they catch you in the back seat 
Trying to pick her locks,
They're gonna send you back to mother 
In a cardboard box.
You better run.

"Hey, open up! HaHaHaHaHaaaaaaaaaa!
[sound of car skidding, followed by loud scream]
"Hammer, Hammer"


----------



## morganj614

*Londonbeat*

*We must have been stone crazy
when we thought we were just friends,
'Cause I miss you, baby,
And I've got those feelings again.
I guess I'm all confused about you,

I feel so in love
Oh, baby, what can I do?
I've been thinking about you.
I've been thinking about you
I've been thinking about you
I've been thinking about you, shi-pow-pow!

Suddenly we're strangers,
I watch you walking away.
She was my one temptation,
Oh, I did not want her to stay
Deep down, I'm still confused about you

I feel so in love
Oh, baby, what can I do?
I've been thinking about you.
I've been thinking about you
I've been thinking about you
I've been thinking about you, shi-pow-pow!

What good is being her without you?

I feel so in love
Oh, baby, what can I do?
I've been thinking about you.
I've been thinking about you
I've been thinking about you
I've been thinking about you, shi-pow-pow!
(repeat and fade) *


----------



## cattitude

Well I heard about the girl
You’ve been dancing with
All over the neighborhood

Tell me why didn’t you ask me baby?
Or didn’t you think I could?
Well I know that your partner will never step aside
I’ve seen you do the jerk all night

Why didn’t you ask me baby?
I would have shown you how to do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right
Do it right

Ahhhh!
Twist it
Shake it
Shake it
Shake it baby
Here we go loop de loop
Shake it up baby
Here we go loop de la

Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Well, you bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Well, you bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
All right

Ahhhh!
Twist it
Shake it
Shake it
Shake it baby

Here we go loop de loop
And we shake it up baby
Here we go loop de la
All right now

Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
So you bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
You bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather
Well can I see you bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather?
Well bend over and let me see you shake a tail feather

Do it
Shake it
Shake it
Shake it baby do the twist
Come on baby oh come on
Ohhhh come on
Ahhh
Ahhh
Twist it


----------



## jazz lady

*don's know why, but lisa stansfield popped into my head...*

Never mind the stars in the sky
Never mind the when and the why
Got a feeling higher than high
This is the real thing

No more living in shame
And I’m not gonna run or gonna hide away
No more telling all those lies
It’s been too long

No more living in chains
No, I don’t give a damn what the people say
There’s no use holding back desire
We’ve burnt our fingers now lets jump into the flames

Never mind the stars in the sky
Never mind the when and the why
Got a feeling higher than high
This is the real thing
Never mind the rain and the storm
We’ll keep each other warm
We got something stronger than strong
This is the real thing

Gonna walk out hand in hand
So let them criticise ’cos they don’t understand
We’ve got nothing to hide
It’s just love

I’ve had enough of shy
So let’s go out and show them what we have inside
There’s no use holding back desire
We’ve burnt our fingers now let’s jump into tho fire

Never mind the stars in the sky
Never mind the when and the why
Got a feeling higher than high
This is the real thing
Never mind the rain and the storm
We’ll keep each other warm
We got something stronger than strong
This is the real thing

Never mind the stars in the sky baby
Never mind the when and the why baby
Never mind the stars in the sky baby
’cos I’ve got a feeling that’s higher than high

Oh, what you do to me, baby
Oh, what you do to me, baby

This is the real thing

Never mind the stars in the sky
Never mind the when and the why
Got a feeling higher than high
This is the real thing
Never mind the rain and the storm
We’ll keep each other warm
We got something stronger than strong
This is the real thing


----------



## jazz lady

*more lisa...*

Spoken:
I don’t know where my baby is
But I’ll find him, somewhere, somehow
I’ve got to let him know how much I care
I’ll never give up looking for my baby

Been around the world and i, i, i
I can’t find my baby
I don’t know when, I don’t know why
Why he’s gone away
And I don’t know where he can be, my baby
But I’m gonna find him

We had a quarrel and I let myself go
I said so many things, things he didn’t know
And I was oh oh so bad
And I don’t think he’s comin’ back, mm mm

He gave the reason, the reasons he should go
And he said so many things he never said before
And he was oh oh so mad
And I don’t think he’s comin’, comin’ back

I did too much lyin’, wasted too much time,
Now I’m here a’cryin’, i, i, i

Been around the world and i, i, i
I can’t find my baby
I don’t know when, I don’t know why
Why he’s gone away
And I don’t know where he can be, my baby
But I’m gonna find him

So open hearted, he never did me wrong
I was the one, the weakest one of all
And now I’m oh oh so sad
And I don’t think he’s comin’ back, comin’ back

I did too much lyin’, wasted too much time,
Now I’m here a’cryin’, i, i, i

Been around the world and i, i, i
I can’t find my baby
I don’t know when, I don’t know why
Why he’s gone away
And I don’t know where he can be, my baby
But I’m gonna find him

Been around the world and i, i, i
I can’t find my baby
I don’t know when, I don’t know why
Why he’s gone away
And I don’t know where he can be, my baby
But I’m gonna find him

I’m gonna find him, my baby

I did too much lyin’, wasted too much time,
Now I’m here a’cryin’, i, i, i

Been around the world and i, i, i
I can’t find my baby
I don’t know when, I don’t know why
Why he’s gone away
And I don’t know where he can be, my baby
But I’m gonna find him

I’ve been around the world, lookin’ from my baby
Been around the world, and I’m gonna
I’m gonna find him

Been around the world and i, i, i
I can’t find my baby
I don’t know when, I don’t know why
Why he’s gone away
And I don’t know where he can be, my baby
But I’m gonna find him


----------



## jazz lady

*and again...*

Spoken:
Oh baby, you know I’ve waited, waited so long
To sing...to sing this song

Whatever, whatever, babe I’ll do it
Forever and ever, yeah. yeah, yeah, yeah,
I’ll see you through it

I’ve got to keep you pleased in every way I can
Gonna give you all of me, as much or you can stand
Make love to you right now, that’s all I want to do
I know you need it boy and you know
I need it too, cause

I’ve found what the world is searchin’ for
Here, right here my dear I don’t have to look no more
And all of my days I hoped and I prayed
For someone just like you to makes me feel the way you do

Never never gonna give you up,
I’m never ever gonna stop
Not the way I feel about you babe
I just can’t live without you
I’m never ever gonna quit ’cause quiting just ain’t my schtick
I’m gonna lay right here with you and do all the
Things you want me to

Whatever you want, boy you got it
And whatever you need
I don’t want to see you without it

You’ve given me much more than words could ever say
Oh my dear i’ii be right here until my dying day
I don’t know just how to say all the things I feel
I just know that I love you so and it gives me
Such a thrill ’cause

I’ve found what the world is lookin’ for
Here, right here my dear I don’t have to search no more
And all of my days I hoped and I prayed
For someone just like you to makes me feel the way you do

Never never gonna give you up,
I’m never ever gonna stop
Not the way I feel about you babe
I just can’t live without you
I’m never ever gonna quit ’cause quiting just ain’t my schtick
I’m gonna lay right here with you and do all the
Things you want me to


----------



## Agee

*Samurai Pizza Cats, featuring*

*Guido Anchovy*

*Man: "Will somebody cue that bird?"*

*Samurai Pizza Cats (Oh yeah). Who do you call when you want some pepperoni?*
*Samurai Pizza Cats (Right on). They're stampin' out crime and you know that ain't baloney.*

*There's Speedy Cerviche: he's the leader of the bunch.*
*A heck of a fighter, Makes a heck of a lunch,*

*And little Polly Esther who's never afraid (That's me)*
*Of going into battle when the bad guy's invade.*
*There's Guido Anchovy, a wild romantic lover.*
*The cat gets down, down with a love-hangover.*
*Samurai Pizza Cats, they're so bad, they've got more fur than any turtle ever had.*

*They're stronger than old cheese (Stronger than old cheese)*
*Stronger than dirt (Stronger than dirt)*
*If you step on their tails, then your gonna get hurt. (Don't hurt me)*

*Samurai Pizza Cats (they're fightin crime)*
*All over town*
*3-2-1, Pizza Cats are on the run*

*The big cheese is a villan, who's lower than low. It's a bit of a shame he lives in Little Tokyo.*
*We've got our nasty Bad Bird and his nasty Ninja Crows. As soon as someone finds the script, we might begin the show.*
*Sit right back, pick up a seat and turn the sound up high, and if you want the full effect, go eat a pizza-pie!*


----------



## jazz lady

You ain't right either, Mr. Fru-Fru GT Anchovy Breath Gasm.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You ain't right either, Mr. Fru-Fru GT Anchovy Breath Gasm.


You left out Tight Azz.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You left out Tight Azz.


  How could I forget?   I stand corrected! Is this better?

You ain't right either, Mr. Fru-Fru GT Tight Azz Anchovy Breath Gasm.


----------



## kwillia

If you've got a problem, I don't care what it is...
If you need a hand, I can assure you this
I can help ! I've got two strong arms, 
I can help !
It would sure do me good to do you good, Let me help !
It's a fact that people get lonely, Ain't nothing new
But a woman like you baby, Should never have the blues
Let me help ! I've got two for me, Let me help !
It would sure do me good to do you good, Let me help !
*
When I go to sleep at night you're always
A part of my dream
Holding me tight and telling me
Every thing I wanna hear
Don't forget me baby, All you gotta do is call
You know how I feel about you
If I can do anything at all
Let me help ! If your child needs a daddy, I can help !
It would sure do me good to do you good, Let me help !
**
(guitar)
Repeat * to **
(guitar)


----------



## kwillia

*I'm stuck in the sappy 70s tonight...*

Outside the rain begins
And it may never end
So cry no more, on the shore a dream
Will take us out to sea
Forevermore, forevermore

Close your eyes and dream[?]
And you can be with me
'Neath the waves, through the cave of hours
Long forgotten now
We're all alone, we're all alone

Close the window, come alight
And it will be all right
No need to bother now
Let it out, let it all begin
Learn how to pretend

(repeat intro)

Once a story's told
It can't help but grow old
Roses do, lovers too, so cast
Your seasons to the wind
And hold me dear, oh, hold me dear

Close the window, come alight
And it will be all right
No need to bother now,
Let it out, let it all begin
All's forgotten now
We're all alone, all alone

Close the window, come alight
And it will be all right
No need to bother now,
Let it out, let it all begin
Owe it to the wind, my love
Oh, hold me dear

(first four lines instrumental)
All's forgotten now, my love,
We're all alone, we're all alone


----------



## kwillia

When you look over your shoulder
And you see the light that you have left behind
When you think it over, do you ever wonder
What it is that holds your life so close to mine
You love the thunder and you love the rain
What you see revealed within the anger is worth the pain
And before the lighning fades and you surrender
You've got a second to look at the dark side of a man
You love the thunder, you love the rain
You know your hunger, oo, like you know your name
I know you wonder how you ever came
To be a woman in love with a man in search of the flame
Draw the shades and light the fire
For the night, it holds you and it calls your name
And just like your lover knows your desire
And the crazy longing that time will never tame
You love the thunder, oo, you love the rain
You know your hunger, oo, like you know your name
I got your number, if its still the same
And you can dream, but you can never go back the way you came
You love the thunder, oo, you love the rain
You know your hunger, oo, like you know your name
You love the thunder, oo, you love the rain
I got your number, oo love the rain
La la la la la la la la la


----------



## kwillia

*Bruuuuuuce...*

Well my soul checked out missing as I sat listening
To the hours and minutes tickin' away
Yeah just sittin' around waitin' for my life to begin
While it was all just slippin' away
I'm tired of waitin' for tomorrow to come
Or that train to come roarin' 'round the bend
I got a new suit of clothes a pretty red rose
And a woman I can call my friendThese are better days baby
Yeah there's better days shining through
These are better days baby
Better days with a girl like you
Well I took a piss at fortune's sweet kiss
It's like eatin' caviar and dirt
It's a sad funny ending to find yourself pretending
A rich man in a poor man's shirt
Now my ass was draggin' when from a passin' gypsy wagon
Your heart like a diamond shone
Tonight I'm layin' in your arms carvin' lucky charms
Out of these hard luck bones
These are better days baby
These are better days its true
These are better days
There's better days shining through
Now a life of leisure and pirate's treasure
Don't make much for tragedy
But it's a sad man my friend who's livin' in his own skin
And can't stand the company
Every fool's got a reason for feelin' sorry for himself
And turning his heart to stone
Tonight this fool's halfway to heaven and just a mile outta hell
And I feel like I'm comin' home
These are better days baby
There's better days shining through
These are better days
Better days with a girl like you
These are better days baby
These are better days its true
These are better days
Better days are shining through


----------



## virgovictoria

I have had some REALLY CHEESY songs running through my noggin that I don't even know who to begin searching for.  

Kwillia, btw, your bumper sticker for me is so true - something like, "The problem with life is that there is no background music"...  

The geeky thing is (now don't go telling anyone , I ALWAYS have a song going through my head - at almost any given time... lots of repeats, but generally when I am not engaged with someone talking/listening, there it is).


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I have had some REALLY CHEESY songs running through my noggin that I don't even know who to begin searching for.
> 
> Kwillia, btw, your bumper sticker for me is so true - something like, "The problem with life is that there is no background music"...
> 
> The geeky thing is (now don't go telling anyone , I ALWAYS have a song going through my head - at almost any given time... lots of repeats, but generally when I am not engaged with someone talking/listening, there it is).


VV, no problem do a search on anything from the Disco era


----------



## cattitude

I've paid my dues -
Time after time -
I've done my sentence
But committed no crime -
And bad mistakes
I've made a few
I've had my share of sand kicked in my face -
But I've come through

We are the champions - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end -
We are the champions -
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions - of the world -

I've taken my bows
And my curtain calls -
You brought me fame and fortuen and everything that goes with it
-
I thank you all -

But it's been no bed of roses
No pleasure cruise -
I consider it a challenge before the whole human race -
And I ain't gonna lose -

We are the champions - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end -
We are the champions -
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions - of the world -


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *Airgasm*
> 
> _No distress here  It's been a great day! Just for you _
> 
> _So many nights, I’d sit by my window,_
> _Waiting for someone to sing me his song._
> _So many dreams, I kept deep inside me,_
> _Alone in the dark, but now you’ve come along._
> 
> _And you light up my life,_
> _You give me hope, to carry on._
> _You light up my days_
> _And fill my nights with song._
> 
> 
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> Grrr...I'll get you for that...guaranteed.  I'm going to have nightmares from that horrid song.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that was my high school class song. I'll never forgive them for that.  It was also voted as the best and WORST song of the year.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> We are the champions - my friends
> And we'll keep on fighting - till the end -
> We are the champions -
> We are the champions
> No time for losers
> 'Cause we are the champions - of the world -


  They won!  Congratulations!


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> They won!  Congratulations!



Absolutely awesome!!!  Thanks.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Absolutely awesome!!! Thanks.


You're welcome.  I'm sure it was well-earned and the thrill of a lifetime for those young ladies and their families.


----------



## Kyle

I wanna live with a cinnamon girl. 
I could be happy the rest of my life with a cinnamon girl.

A dreamer of pictures, I run in the night.
You see us together, chasing the moonlight, my cinnamon girl.

Ten silver saxes, a bass with a bow, 
the drummer relaxes and waits between shows for his cinnamon girl.

A dreamer of pictures, I run in the night.
You see us together, chasing the moonlight, my cinnamon girl.

Pa sent me money now, I'm gonna make it somehow, I need another chance.
You see your baby loves to dance, yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## chaotic

Well I’m goin’ out
I’m goin’ out lookin’ for a cynical girl
Who’s got no use for the real world
I’m lookin’ for a cynical girl
Well I hate tv
There’s gotta be somebody other than me
Who’s ready to write it off immediately
I’m lookin’ for a cynical girl
Well I’ll know right away by the look in her eye
She harbors no illusions and she’s worldly-wise
And I’ll know when I give her a listen that she
She’s what I’ve been missin’
What I’ve been missin’
I’ll be lost in love
And havin’ some fun with my cynical girl
Who’ll have no use for the real world
I’m lookin’ for a cynical girl
Well I’m goin’ out
I’m goin’ out lookin’ for a cynical girl
Who’s got no use for the real world
I’m lookin’ for a cynical girl
Yeah I’ll know right away by the look in her eye
She harbors no illusions and she’s worldly-wise
And I’ll know when I give her a listen that she
She’s what I’ve been missin’
What I’ve been missin’
I’ll be lost in love
And havin’ some fun with my cynical girl
Who’ll have no use for the real world
I’m lookin’ for a cynical girl


----------



## Agee

*John Fogerty*

Well, beat the drum and hold the phone - the sun came out today!
We’re born again, there’s new grass on the field.
A-roundin’ third, and headed for home, it’s a brown-eyed handsome man;
Anyone can understand the way I feel.

Chorus:
Oh, put me in, coach - I’m ready to play today;
Put me in, coach - I’m ready to play today;
Look at me, I can be centerfield.

Well, I spent some time in the mudville nine, watchin’ it from the bench;
You know I took some lumps when the mighty casey struck out.
So say hey willie, tell ty cobb and joe dimaggio;
Don’t say it ain’t so, you know the time is now.

Chorus

Yeah! I got it, I got it!

Got a beat-up glove, a homemade bat, and brand-new pair of shoes;
You know I think it’s time to give this game a ride.
Just to hit the ball and touch ’em all - a moment in the sun;
(pop) it’s gone and you can tell that one goodbye!
Oh, put me in, coach - I’m ready to play today;
Put me in, coach - I’m ready to play today;
Look at me, I can be centerfield.

Yeah!


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Well, beat the drum and hold the phone - the sun came out today!
> We’re born again, there’s new grass on the field.
> A-roundin’ third, and headed for home, it’s a brown-eyed handsome man;
> Anyone can understand the way I feel.
> 
> Chorus:
> Oh, put me in, coach - I’m ready to play today;
> Put me in, coach - I’m ready to play today;
> Look at me, I can be centerfield.
> 
> Well, I spent some time in the mudville nine, watchin’ it from the bench;
> You know I took some lumps when the mighty casey struck out.
> So say hey willie, tell ty cobb and joe dimaggio;
> Don’t say it ain’t so, you know the time is now.
> 
> Chorus
> 
> Yeah! I got it, I got it!
> 
> Got a beat-up glove, a homemade bat, and brand-new pair of shoes;
> You know I think it’s time to give this game a ride.
> Just to hit the ball and touch ’em all - a moment in the sun;
> (pop) it’s gone and you can tell that one goodbye!
> Oh, put me in, coach - I’m ready to play today;
> Put me in, coach - I’m ready to play today;
> Look at me, I can be centerfield.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I’m lookin’ for a cynical girl


----------



## jazz lady

*OD'ing on strawberries...*

Today, while the blossoms still cling to the vine
I’ll taste your strawberries, I’ll drink your sweet wine
A million tomorrows shall all pass away
Ere I forget all the joy that is mine, today

I’ll be a dandy, and I’ll be a rover
You’ll know who I am by the songs that I sing
I’ll feast at your table, I’ll sleep in your clover
Who cares what the morrow shall bring

Today, while the blossoms still cling to the vine
I’ll taste your strawberries, I’ll drink your sweet wine
A million tomorrows shall all pass away
Ere I forget all the joy that is mine, today

I can’t be contented with yesterday’s glory
I can’t live on promises winter to spring
Today is my moment, now is my story
I’ll laugh and I’ll cry and I’ll sing

Today, while the blossoms still cling to the vine
I’ll taste your strawberries, I’ll drink your sweet wine
A million tomorrows shall all pass away
Ere I forget all the joy that is mine, today

Today, while the blossoms still cling to the vine
I’ll taste your strawberries, I’ll drink your sweet wine
A million tomorrows shall all pass away
Ere I forget all the joy that is mine, today


----------



## jazz lady

If I had a dollar, if I had a cent
I would play most anywhere if it would pay my rent
I’d be livin’ on the downside in my old apartment
For the rest of my days
People always ask why the world is on the run
People like you and like me
Is it really true you can really never win
Movin’ to the upside, tell me when does the fun begin

Deep as the sea and as wild as the weather
We will go just you and me to pick wild strawberries together
Or be livin’ on our own, in a cabin in a meadow
Or meanderin’ alone, we can face the world forever or we’ll
Hit the bounding main or be on a railroad train
Hit the boundless tide or be on a steamboat ride
Hit the bounding main or be on a midnight plane
Hit the pounding tide or be on a rainbow ride

People often ask me just the way it must feel
To be standing up here with you down there
Let it now be known that throughout all of these years
I have been wearing polka dot underwear

Deep as the sea and as wild as the weather
We will go just you and me to gather crabapples together
And be wandering along toward a cabin in the meadow
Or meandering alone, we can face the world together or we’ll
Hit the bounding main or be on a railroad train
Hit the boundless tide or be on a steamboat ride
Hit the bounding main or be on a midnight plane
Hit the pounding tide or be on a rainbow ride

People always ask why the world is on the slide
People like you and like me
Is it really true there will be no peace left to hide
Turning to the upside, when does the fun begin

Deep as the sea and as wild as the weather
We might go just you and me to pick wild strawberries together
Or be livin’ on our own in a cabin in a meadow
And the cows will come home
They can face the world forever and we’ll
Hit the bounding main or be on a railroad train
Hit the boundless tide or be on a steamboat ride
Hit the bounding main or be on a midnight plane
Hit the pounding tide or be on a rainbow ride
Hit the bounding main or be on a midnight plane


----------



## jazz lady

Let me take you down, ’cause I’m going to strawberry fields.
Nothing is real and nothing to get hungabout.
Strawberry fields forever.

Living is easy with eyes closed, misunderstanding all you see.
It’s getting hard to be someone but it all works out, it doesn’t matter much to me.
Let me take you down, ’cause I’m going to strawberry fields.
Nothing is real and nothing to get hungabout.
Strawberry fields forever.

No one I think is in my tree, I mean it must be high or low.
That is you can’t you know tune in but it’s all right, that is I think it’s not too bad.
Let me take you down, ’cause I’m going to strawberry fields.
Nothing is real and nothing to get hungabout.
Strawberry fields forever.

Always, no sometimes, think it’s me, but you know I know when it’s a dream.
I think I know I mean a ’yes’ but it’s all wrong, that is I think I disagree.
Let me take you down, ’cause I’m going to strawberry fields.
Nothing is real and nothing to get hungabout.
Strawberry fields forever.
Strawberry fields forever.


----------



## FromTexas

I miss you more then Michael Bay missed the mark
When he made Pearl Harbor
I miss you more than that movie missed the point
And that’s an awful lot girl
And now, now you’ve gone away
And all I’m trying to say is
Pearl Harbor sucked, and I miss you

I need you like Ben Affleck needs acting school
He was terrible in that film
I need you like Cuba Gooding needed a bigger part 
He’s way better than Ben Affleck
And now all I can think about is your smile 
and that s***y movie too
Pearl Harbor sucked and I miss you

Why does Michael Bay get to keep on making movies?
I guess Pearl Harbor sucked 
Just a little bit more than I miss you


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I guess Pearl Harbor sucked
> Just a little bit more than I miss you


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

>



Its from Team America: World Police


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Its from Team America: World Police


Never heard of it.  :shrug:


----------



## FromTexas

The hours approaching, just give it your best
You got to reach your prime.
That’s when you need to put yourself to the test,
And show us a passage of time,
Were going to need a montage (montage)
Oh it takes a montage (montage)

Sure a lot of things happing at once,
Which remind everyone what’s going on (what’s going on)
And with every shot you show a little improvement
Just Show it or it will take too long
that’s called a montage (montage)
Oh we want montage (montage)

And anything that we want to know, from just a beginner to a pro,
You want a montage (montage) 
even rocky had a montage (montage)

(Montage…montage)

Anything that we want to know, from just a beginner to a pro,
You need a montage (montage)
Oh it takes a montage (montage)

Always fade out in a montage,
If you fade out, it seem like more time has passed 
in a montage, Montage!


[same movie]


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.  :shrug:



Very funny movie done by guys who did South Park...  :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

Bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
On the roof and listen to the Miracles
Echo to the alley down below

Let's dance together just for the night
Let's don?t worry about the future or nothin' else
'cause just like the music's sayin' you gotta take chances
Go ahead just do it and trust yourself

There's a soul in the city
Watching over us tonight
There's a soul in the city
Saying everything's gonna be all right

So bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
On the roof and listen to the Miracles
Echo to the alley down below

They wish us luck
But they think we're just dreaming
Let's prove them wrong baby
'cause you know what luck is
Luck is believing you're lucky
That's all and showing just a little bit of faith

There's a soul in the city
Watching over us I swear
There's a soul in the city
There's a whole world waiting out there

Listen
I got plans for us
Playing like a skip on a record
Through my head all night long
But when we walk that darkened stairway
And step out on the roof
I know what we're feeling can't be wrong

Bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
On the roof and listen to the Miracles
Echo to the alley down below

Bring over some of your old Motown records
We?ll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
On the roof and listen to the Miracles
Echo to the alley down below

Let the temptations sing it one time?
Bring over some of you old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
On the roof and listen to the Miracles
Echo to the alley down below


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Very funny movie done by guys who did South Park... :shrug:


Not surprisingly, I don't watch South Park.


----------



## kwillia

I'm just trying to be a father,
Raise a daughter and a son,
Be a lover to their mother,
Everything to everyone.
Up and at 'em bright and early,
I'm all business in my suit,
Yeah, I'm dressed for success from my head down to my boots,
I don't do it for money, there's still bills that I can't pay,
I don't do it for the glory, I just do it anyway,
Providing for our future's my responsibility,
Yeah I'm real good under pressure, being all that I can be,
And I can't call in sick on Mondays when the weekends been to strong,
I just work straight through the holidays,
And sometimes all night long.
You can bet that I stand ready when the wolf growls at the door,
Hey, I'm solid, hey I'm steady, hey I'm true down to the core,
And I will always do my duty, no matter what the price,
I've counted up the cost, I know the sacrafice,
Oh, and I don't want to die for you,
But if dyin's asked of me,
I'll bear that cross with an honor,
'Cause freedom don't come free.
I'm an american soldier, an american,
Beside my brothers and my sisters I will proudly take a stand,
When liberty's in jeopardy I will always do what's right,
I'm out here on the front lines, sleep in peace tonight.
American soldier, I'm an American,
An American,
An American Soldier


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> American soldier, I'm an American,
> An American,
> An American Soldier


   

My eternal thanks and gratitude to all who have served.


----------



## jazz lady

If tomorrow all the things were gone
I'd worked for all my life,
And I had to start again
with just my children and my wife,
I'd thank my lucky stars
to be living here today,
'Cause the flag still stands for freedom
and they can't take that away. 

And I'm proud to be an American
where at least I know I'm free,
And I won't forget the men who died
who gave that right to me,
And I gladly stand up next to you
and defend her still today,
'Cause there ain't no doubt I love this land
God Bless the U.S.A.

From the lakes of Minnesota
to the hills of Tennessee,
Across the plains of Texas
from sea to shining sea.
From Detroit down to Houston
and New York to L.A.,
well There's pride in every American heart
and it's time we stand and say:

that I'm proud to be an American
where at least I know I'm free,
And I won't forget the men who died
who gave that right to me,
And I gladly stand up next to you
and defend her still today,
'Cause there ain't no doubt I love this land
God Bless the U.S.A.

And I'm proud to be an American
where at least I know I'm free,
And I won't forget the men who died
who gave that right to me,
And I gladly stand up next to you
and defend her still today,
'Cause there ain't no doubt I love this land
God Bless the U.S.A.


----------



## kwillia

Shirts in the closet, shoes in the hall
Mama's in the kitchen, baby and all
Everything is everything
Everything is everything
But you're missing

Coffee cups on the counter, jackets on the chair
Papers on the doorstep, you're not there
Everything is everything
Everything is everything
But you're missing

Pictures on the nightstand, TV's on in the den
Your house is waiting, your house is waiting
For you to walk in, for you to walk in
But you're missing, you're missing
You're missing when I shut out the lights
You're missing when I close my eyes
You're missing when I see the sun rise
You're missing

Children are asking if it's alright
Will you be in our arms tonight?

Morning is morning, the evening falls I have
Too much room in my bed, too many phone calls
How's everything, everything?
Everything, everything
You're missing, you're missing

God's drifting in heaven, devil's in the mailbox
I got dust on my shoes, nothing but teardrops


----------



## kwillia

*Tito and Tarantula...*

*After Dark *

Watching her 
Strolling in the night 
So white 
Wondering why 
It's only After Dark

In her eyes 
A distant fire light
burns bright 
Wondering why 
It's only After Dark

I find myself in her room 
Feel the fever of my doom 
Falling falling
Through the floor 
I'm knocking on the Devil's door

In the Dawn 
I wake up to find
her gone 
And a note says 
Only After Dark 

Burning burning 
in the flame 
Now I know her
secret name 
You can tear her temple down 
But she'll be back
and rule again 

In my heart 
A deep and dark
and lonely part 
Wants her and
waits for After Dark


----------



## tomchamp

Well, you wake up in the mornin', 
You hear the work bell ring,
And they march you to the table to see the same old thing.
Ain't no food upon the table, and no pork up in the pan.
But you better not complain, boy, 
You get in trouble with the man.

CHORUS:
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a everlovin' light on me.

Yonder come miss Rosie, how in the world did you know?
By the way she wears her apron, and the clothes she wore.
Umbrella on her shoulder, piece of paper in her hand;
She come to see the gov'nor, she wants to free her man.

CHORUS

If you're ever in Houston, well, you better do the right;
You better not gamble, there, you better not fight, at all
Or the sheriff will grab ya and the boys will bring you down.
The next thing you know, boy, Oh! You're prison bound.

CHORUS

CHORUS

  :guitar:


----------



## Ken King

Day is done,
gone the sun,
From the hills,
from the lake,
From the skies.
All is well,
safely rest,
God is nigh.

Go to sleep,
peaceful sleep.
May the soldier
or sailor,
God keep.
On the land
or the deep,
Safe in sleep.

Love, good night,
Must thou go,
When the day,
And the night
Need thee so?
All is well.
Speedeth all
To their rest.

Fades the light; And afar
Goeth day,
And the stars
Shineth bright,
Fare thee well;
Day has gone,
Night is on.

Thanks and praise,
For our days,
'Neath the sun,
Neath the stars,
'Neath the sky,
As we go,
This we know,
God is nigh.


----------



## tomchamp

First thing I remember was askin' papa, "Why?",
For there were many things I didn't know.
And Daddy always smiled; took me by the hand,
Sayin', "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS:
Well, I'm here to tell you now each and ev'ry mother's son
You better learn it fast; you better learn it young,
'Cause, "Someday" Never Comes."

Well, time and tears went by and I collected dust,
For there were many things I didn't know.
When Daddy went away, he said, "Try to be a man,
And, Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

And then, one day in April, I wasn't even there,
For there were many things I didn't know.
A son was born to me; Mama held his hand,
Sayin' "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

Think it was September, the year I went away,
For there were many things I didn't know.
And I still see him standing, try'n' to be a man;
I said, "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

Mmmm-mmmm-mmmm....


----------



## tomchamp

Put a candle in the window, 'cause I feel I've got to move.
Though I'm going, going, I'll be coming home soon,
'Long as I can see the light.

Pack my bag and let's get movin', 'cause I'm bound to drift a while.
When I'm gone, gone, you don't have to worry long, 
'Long as I can see the light.

Guess I've got that old trav'lin' bone, 'cause this feelin' won't leave me alone.
But I won't, won't be losin' my way, no, no
'Long as I can see the light.

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! Oh, Yeah!

Put a candle in the window, 'cause I feel I've got to move.
Though I'm going, going, I'll be coming home soon,
Long as I can see the light.
Long as I can see the light.
Long as I can see the light.
Long as I can see the light.
Long as I can see the light.


----------



## jazz lady

Have you ever wondered why those days exist
When life just seems to be the conspiracy against you
I don’t know where the answers lie
But I try not to get hung up on the questions

I burn like a good bonfire
In whatever I do
I burn like a good bonfire
And I know I’ll come through

The time is long overdue for us
As cleaving all of our souls
We all get so complicated in our lives
When walking just walk, when sitting just sit when being just be
Above all don’t stray from your chosen path

Burn like a good bonfire
In whatever you do
Burn like a good bonfire
And I know you’ll come through
Burn like a good bonfire
In whatever you do
Burn like a good bonfire
And may peace come to you

The time is long overdue for us cleaving all of our souls
We all get so complicated in our lives

Burn like a good bonfire
In whatever you do
Just burn like a good bonfire
And I know you’ll come through

Burn like a good bonfire
In whatever you do
Burn like a good bonfire
And may strength flow through you


----------



## jazz lady

*for VV...*

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

All he asks from me is the food to give him strength
All he ever needs is love and that he knows he’ll get

So, I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

All the pay I need comes shining through his eyes
I don’t need no cold water to make me realize that

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

Na, na, na, na, na, na, nana...

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

Na, na, na, na, na, na, nana...

I love my dog, baby, I love my dog. na, na, na...
I love my dog, baby, I love my dog. na, na, na...


----------



## morganj614

Jazz, I love that bonfire song..

This land is your land,
This land is my land,
From California
To the New York island,
From the Redwood Forest, 
To the Gulf stream waters,
This land was made for you and me.

As I was walking,
That ribbon of highway,
I saw above me
That endless skyway,
I saw below me
That golden valley.
This land was made for you and me.

I've roamed and rambled
And I've followed my footsteps
To the sparkling sands of her diamond deserts
And all around me a voice was sounding
This land was made for you and me

The sun comes shining
As I was strolling
The wheat fields waving
And the dust clouds rolling
The fog was lifting a voice come chanting
This land was made for you and me

As I was walkin'
I saw a sign there
And that sign said no tress passin' 
But on the other side 
It didn't say nothin!
Now that side was made for you and me!

In the squares of the city
In the shadow of the steeple
Near the relief office
I see my people
And some are grumblin'
And some are wonderin'
If this land's still made for you and me.

Nobody living can ever stop me
As I go walking 
That freedom highway
Nobody living can make me turn back
This land was made for you and me


----------



## Kyle

In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive
They may thrive

\In the year 3535
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth, tell no lies
Everything you think, do, and say
Is in the pill you took today

In the year 4545
Ain't gonna need your teeth, won't need your eyes
You won't find a thing to chew
Nobody's gonna look at you

In the year 5555
Your arms are hanging limp at your sides
Your legs got nothing to do
Some machine is doing that for you

In the year 6565
Ain't gonna need no husband, won't need no wife
You'll pick your son, pick your daughter too
From the bottom of a long glass tube' Whoooa

In the year 7510
If God's a-comin' he ought to make it by then
Maybe he'll look around himself and say
Guess it's time for the Judgement day

In the year 8510
God is gonna shake his mighty head then
He'll either say I'm pleased where man has been
Or tear it down and start again

In the year 9595
I'm kinda wondering if man is gonna be alive
He's taken everything this old earth can give
And he ain't put back nothing

Now it's been 10,000 years
Man has cried a billion tears
For what he never knew
Now man's reign is through
But through eternal night
The twinkling of starlight
So very far away
Maybe it's only yesterday

In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive
They may thrive

In the year 3535
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth, tell no lies
Everything you think, do or say
Is in the pill you took today ....(fading...)


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:
			
		

> In the year 2525
> If man is still alive
> If woman can survive
> They may thrive


 U so bad...


----------



## chaotic

Sittin' in the mornin' sun
I'll be sittin' when the evenin' come
Watching the ships roll in
And then I watch 'em roll away again, yeah

I'm sittin' on the dock of the bay
Watching the tide roll away
Ooo, I'm just sittin' on the dock of the bay
Wastin' time

I left my home in Georgia
Headed for the 'Frisco bay
'Cause I've had nothing to live for
And look like nothin's gonna come my way

So I'm just gonna sit on the dock of the bay
Watching the tide roll away
Ooo, I'm sittin' on the dock of the bay
Wastin' time

Look like nothing's gonna change
Everything still remains the same
I can't do what ten people tell me to do
So I guess I'll remain the same, yes

Sittin' here resting my bones
And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's two thousand miles I roamed
Just to make this dock my home

Now, I'm just gonna sit at the dock of the bay
Watching the tide roll away
Oooo-wee, sittin' on the dock of the bay
Wastin' time

(whistle)


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Sittin' in the mornin' sun
> I'll be sittin' when the evenin' come
> Watching the ships roll in
> And then I watch 'em roll away again, yeah
> 
> (whistle)


Perfect song for a day like this... I wish that's where I was... but it's off to BJs Wholesale I go...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Perfect song for a day like this... I wish that's where I was... but it's off to BJs Wholesale I go...



That's what I was thinking... just got back from Giant, picking up stuff for grilling today. I have to go back out and get the stuff I forgot..  I should be sitting out on the deck of the house, watching the trees roll, um, around...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking... just got back from Giant, picking up stuff for grilling today. I have to go back out and get the stuff I forgot..  I should be sitting out on the deck of the house, watching the trees roll, um, around...


And 'xactly how much wine does it take before the trees start to look like they are rolling around...


----------



## tomchamp

Where The Streets Have No Name 

I wanna run, I want to hide
I wanna tear down the walls
That hold me inside.
I wanna reach out
And touch the flame
Where the streets have no name.

I wanna feel sunlight on my face.
I see the dust-cloud
Disappear without a trace.
I wanna take shelter
From the poison rain
Where the streets have no name
Where the streets have no name
Where the streets have no name.

We're still building and burning down love
Burning down love.
And when I go there
I go there with you
(It's all I can do).

The city's a flood, and our love turns to rust.
We're beaten and blown by the wind
Trampled in dust.
I'll show you a place
High on a desert plain
Where the streets have no name
Where the streets have no name
Where the streets have no name.

We're still building and burning down love
Burning down love.
And when I go there
I go there with you
(It's all I can do).


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> U so bad...


 I'm gonna play it in the truck with the CD player set to repeat.


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:
			
		

> I'm gonna play it in the truck with the CD player set to repeat.


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> I'm gonna play it in the truck with the CD player set to repeat.



Must be lonely in there...  I sure am awfully glad you have that CD player to keep you company 





:crickets:


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

>



:nosoupforyou:


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> :nosoupforyou:


Sawry.... It wasn't funny...






:giggle:


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sawry.... It wasn't funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :giggle:



     It's all good...  :dyingapainfuldeath:  really!!


----------



## chaotic

Here I stand head in hand
Turn my face to the wall
If she's gone I can't go on
Feelin' two-foot small

Everywhere people stare
Each and every day
I can see them laugh at me
And I hear them say

Hey you've got to hide your love away
Hey you've got to hide your love away

How could I even try
I can never win
Hearing them, seeing them
In the state I'm in

How could she say to me
Love will find a way
Gather round all you clowns
Let me hear you say

Hey you've got to hide your love away
Hey you've got to hide your love away


----------



## chaotic

I'm looking through you, where did you go 
I thought I knew you, what did I know
You don't look different, but you have changed 
I'm looking through you, you're not the same 

Your lips are moving, I cannot hear
Your voice is soothing, but the words aren't clear
You don't sound differnt, I've learned the game.
I'm looking through you, you're not the same

Why, tell me why, did you not treat me right? 
Love has a nasty habit of disappearing overnight 

You're thinking of me, the same old way
You were above me, but not today
The only difference is you're down there
I'm looking through you, any other way

Why, tell me why, did you not treat me right? 
Love has a nasty habit of disappearing overnight 

I'm looking through you, where did you go 
I thought I knew you, what did I know 
You don't look different, but you have changed
I'm looking through you, you're not the same


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Here I stand head in hand
> Turn my face to the wall
> If she's gone I can't go on
> Feelin' two-foot small
> 
> Everywhere people stare
> Each and every day
> I can see them laugh at me
> And I hear them say
> 
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> 
> How could I even try
> I can never win
> Hearing them, seeing them
> In the state I'm in
> 
> How could she say to me
> Love will find a way
> Gather round all you clowns
> Let me hear you say
> 
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> Hey you've got to hide your love away


 On the list of Beatles tunes I like...


----------



## chaotic

*Lennon said this was his favorite Beatles song*

There are places I'll remember
All my life though some have changed
Some forever not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All these places have their moments
With lovers and friends I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life I've loved them all

But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new
Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more

Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more
In my life I love you more


----------



## kwillia

Don't let me down 
Hey, don't let me down 
Don't let me down 
Don't let me down 

Nobody ever loved me like she does 
Oo she does, yes she does 
And if somebody loved me like she do me 
Oo she do me, you she does 

Don't let me down 
Hey, don't let me down 
Don't let me down 
Don't let me down 

I'm in love for the first time 
Don't you know it's gonna last 
It's a love that lasts forever 
It's a love that had no past 

Don't let me down 
Hey, don't let me down 
Don't let me down 
Don't let me down 

And from the first time that she really done me 
Oo she done me, she done me good 
I guess nobody ever really done me 
Oo she done me, she done me good 

Don't let me down 
Hey, don't let me down 
Don't let me down 
Don't let me down 

I'm in love for the first time 
Don't you know it's gonna last 
It's a love that lasts forever 
It's a love that had no past 

Don't let me down 
Hey, don't let me down 
Don't let me down 
Don't let me down 
Hey hey ah 
Don't let me down


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> There are places I'll remember
> All my life though some have changed
> Some forever not for better
> Some have gone and some remain
> All these places have their moments
> With lovers and friends I still can recall
> Some are dead and some are living
> In my life I've loved them all
> 
> But of all these friends and lovers
> There is no one compares with you
> And these memories lose their meaning
> When I think of love as something new
> Though I know I'll never lose affection
> For people and things that went before
> I know I'll often stop and think about them
> In my life I love you more
> 
> Though I know I'll never lose affection
> For people and things that went before
> I know I'll often stop and think about them
> In my life I love you more
> In my life I love you more


I want this played at my wake...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I want this played at my wake...





I want it played in the hospital before I die...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I want it played in the hospital before I die...


Sweet.

Once there was a way to get back homeward
Once there was a way to get back home
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullabye
Golden slumbers fill your eyes
Smiles awake you when you rise
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullabye
Once there was a way to get back homeward
Once there was a way to get back home
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullabye


----------



## chaotic

Something in the way she moves
Attracts me like no other lover
Something in the way she woos me

I don't want to leave her now
You know I believe her now

Somewhere in her smile she knows
That I don't need no other lover
Something in her style that shows me

Don't want to leave her now
You know I believe her now

You're asking me will my love grow
I don't know, I don't know
You stick around now it may show
I don't know, I don't know

Something in the way she knows
And all I have to do is think of her
Something in the things she shows me

Don't want to leave her now
You know I believe her now


----------



## kwillia

Any time at all, any time at all, any time at all , all
you've gotta do is call and I'll be there.
If you need somebody to love, just look into my eyes, I'll
be there to make you feel right.
If you're feeling sorry and sad, I'd really sympathize.
Don't you be sad, just call me tonight.
Any time at all, any time at all, any time at all , all
you've gotta do is call and I'll be there.
If the sun has faded away, I'll try to make it shine,
there's nothing I won't do
If you need a shoulder to cry on I hope it will be mine.
Call me tonight, and I'll come to you.
Any time at all, any time at all, any time at all , all
you've gotta do is call and I'll be there.
Any time at all, all you've gotta do is call and I'll be there.


----------



## chaotic

You say you will love me
If I have to go.
You'll be thinking of me,
Somehow I will know.
Someday when I'm lonely,
Wishing you weren't so far away,
Then I will remember
The things we said today.
You say you'll be mine, girl,
Until the end of time.
These days such a kind girl
Seems so hard to find.
Someday when we're dreaming,
Deep in love, not a lot to say.
Then we will tremember
The things we said today.
Me, I'm just the lucky kind.
Love to hear you say that love is luck.
And, though we may be blind,
Love is here to stay. And that's enough
To make you mine, girl,
Be the only one.
Love me all the time, girl.
We'll go on and on.
Someday when we're dreaming,
Deep in love, not a lot to say.
Then we will remember
The things we said today.
Love me all the time, girl.
We'll go on and on.
Someday when we're dreaming,
Deep in love, not a lot to say.
Then we will tremember
The things we said today.


----------



## morganj614

*Try to see it my way,
Do I have to keep on talking till I can’t go on? 
While you see it your way,
Run the risk of knowing that our love may soon be gone.
We can work it out,
We can work it out.
Think of what you’re saying.
You can get it wrong and still you think that it’s alright.
Think of what I’m saying,
We can work it out and get it straight, or say good night.
We can work it out,
We can work it out.
Life is very short, and there’s no time
For fussing and fighting, my friend.
I have always thought that it’s a crime,
So I will ask you once again.
Try to see it my way,
Only time will tell if I am right or I am wrong.
While you see it your way
There’s a chance that we may fall apart before too long.
We can work it out,
We can work it out.
Life is very short, and there’s no time
For fussing and fighting, my friend.
I have always thought that it’s a crime,
So I will ask you once again.
Try to see it my way,
Only time will tell if I am right or I am wrong.
While you see it your way
There’s a chance that we may fall apart before too long.
We can work it out,
We can work it out.*


----------



## kwillia

A taste of honey tasting much sweeter than wine
Do dut don du du dut don du
My dream of your first kiss and then
I feel upon my lips again
A taste of honey a taste of honey
Tasting much sweeter than wine
I will return yes I'll come back
For the honey and you
Do dut don du to dut don du

Yours was the kiss that awoke my heart
There lingers still the
we're far apart
The taste of honey a taste of honey
Tasting much sweeter than wine
I will return yes I will return I'll come back
You'll come back for the honey for the honey
And you.....


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> A taste of honey tasting much sweeter than wine
> Do dut don du du dut don du
> My dream of your first kiss and then
> I feel upon my lips again
> A taste of honey a taste of honey
> Tasting much sweeter than wine
> I will return yes I'll come back
> For the honey and you
> Do dut don du to dut don du
> 
> Yours was the kiss that awoke my heart
> There lingers still the
> we're far apart
> The taste of honey a taste of honey
> Tasting much sweeter than wine
> I will return yes I will return I'll come back
> You'll come back for the honey for the honey
> And you.....


Oh my! 

That drips with sweetness


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Oh my!
> 
> That drips with sweetness


One of the Beatles little played tunes... Good evening, Air...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> One of the Beatles little played tunes... Good evening, Air...


Good evening sweet Moma.

Was that post for Pete?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Good evening sweet Moma.
> 
> Was that post for Pete?


Nope.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Nope.


Sorry I missed the BG and IB throwdown.

Appears it was a great time!


----------



## chaotic

*with Clapton!*

I look at you all see the love there that's sleeping
While my guitar gently weeps
I look at the floor and I see it needs sweeping 
Still my guitar gently weeps
I don't know why nobody told you how to unfold your love
I don't know how someone controlled you 
They bought and sold you.

I look at the world and I notice it's turning
While my guitar gently weeps
With every mistake we must surely be learning
Still my guitar gently weeps 
I don't know how you were diverted
You were perverted too
I don't know how you were inverted
No one alerted you.

I look at you all see the love there that's sleeping
While my guitar gently weeps
Look at you all...
Still my guitar gently weeps.


----------



## morganj614

*From Revolver*

*Your day breaks, your mind aches
You find that all the words of kindness linger on
When she no longer needs you

She wakes up, she makes up
She takes her time and doesn’t feel she has to hurry
She no longer needs you

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind the tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years!

You want her, you need her
And yet you don’t believe her when she said her love is dead
You think she needs you

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind the tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years!

You stay home, she goes out
She says that long ago she knew someone but now he’s gone
She doesn’t need him

Your day breaks, your mind aches
There will be time when all the things she said will fil your head
You won’t forget her

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind the tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years!*


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed the BG and IB throwdown.
> 
> Appears it was a great time!





Howdy Air! Get yer Beatles on!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed the BG and IB throwdown.
> 
> Appears it was a great time!


It was a great time... I enjoyed everyone's company, but your gals (all of us) missed you and talked about your 38 inch inseam and such... RoseRed and Jazz brought several wine bottles and were quite giggly by evening's end. I behaved myself, as always.


----------



## kwillia

Love, love me do.

You know I love you,

Ill always be true,

So please, love me do.

Whoa, love me do.



Love, love me do.

You know I love you,

Ill always be true,

So please, love me do.

Whoa, love me do.



Someone to love,

Somebody new.

Someone to love,

Someone like you.



Love, love me do.

You know I love you,

Ill always be true,

So please, love me do.

Whoa, love me do.



Love, love me do.

You know I love you,

Ill always be true,

So please, love me do.

Whoa, love me do.

Yeah, love me do.

Whoa, oh, love me do.


----------



## kwillia

*Looooooooove this one!*

I once had a girl, or should I say, she once had me.

She showed me her room, isnt it good, norwegian wood? 

She asked me to stay and she told me to sit anywhere,

So I looked around and I noticed there wasnt a chair.

I sat on a rug, biding my time, drinking her wine.

We talked until two and then she said, "its time for bed".

She told me she worked in the morning and started to laugh.

I told her I didnt and crawled off to sleep in the bath.

And when I awoke I was alone, this bird had flown.

So I lit a fire, isnt it good, norwegian wood.


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> Love, love me do.
> 
> You know I love you,
> 
> Ill always be true,
> 
> So please, love me do.
> 
> Whoa, love me do.
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love me do.
> 
> You know I love you,
> 
> Ill always be true,
> 
> So please, love me do.
> 
> Whoa, love me do.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone to love,
> 
> Somebody new.
> 
> Someone to love,
> 
> Someone like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love me do.
> 
> You know I love you,
> 
> Ill always be true,
> 
> So please, love me do.
> 
> Whoa, love me do.
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love me do.
> 
> You know I love you,
> 
> Ill always be true,
> 
> So please, love me do.
> 
> Whoa, love me do.
> 
> Yeah, love me do.
> 
> Whoa, oh, love me do.


Stunning song  <-------insert ice pic here


----------



## cattitude

Well, she was just 17,
You know what I mean,
And the way she looked was way beyond compare.
So how could I dance with another (ooh)
And I saw her standin' there.

Well she looked at me, and I, I could see
That before too long I'd fall in love with her.
She wouldn't dance with another (whooh)
And I saw her standin' there.

Well, my heart went "boom,"
When I crossed that room,
And I held her hand in mine...

Whoah, we danced through the night,
And we held each other tight,
And before too long I fell in love with her.
Now I'll never dance with another (whooh)
Since I saw her standing there

Well, my heart went "boom,"
When I crossed that room,
And I held her hand in mine...

Whoah, we danced through the night,
And we held each other tight,
And before too long I fell in love with her.
Now I'll never dance with another (whooh)
Since I saw her standing there


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> Stunning song  <-------insert ice pic here


Try this one on....

Day after day alone on the hill,

The man with the foolish grin is keeping perfectly still,

But nobody wants to know him,

They can see that hes just a fool,

And he never gives an answer,

But the fool on the hill

Sees the sun going down,

And the eyes in his head,

See the world spinning around.



Well on his way his head in a cloud,

The man of a thousand voices talking percetly loud

But nobody ever hears him,

Or the sound he appears to make,

And he never seems to notice,

But the fool on the hill . . .

Nobody seems to like him

They can tell what he wants to do.

And he never shows his feelings,

But the fool on the hill . . .


----------



## cattitude

You say you want a revolution
Well, you know
We all want to change the world
You tell me that it's evolution
Well, you know
We all want to change the world
But when you talk about destruction
Don't you know that you can count me out
Don't you know it's gonna be all right
all right, all right

You say you got a real solution
Well, you know
We'd all love to see the plan
You ask me for a contribution
Well, you know
We're doing what we can
But when you want money
for people with minds that hate
All I can tell is brother you have to wait
Don't you know it's gonna be all right
all right, all right
Ah

ah, ah, ah, ah, ah...

You say you'll change the constitution
Well, you know
We all want to change your head
You tell me it's the institution
Well, you know
You better free you mind instead
But if you go carrying pictures of chairman Mao
You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow
Don't you know it's gonna be all right
all right, all right
all right, all right, all right
all right, all right, all right


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> It was a great time... I enjoyed everyone's company, but your gals (all of us) missed you and talked about your 38 inch inseam and such... RoseRed and Jazz brought several wine bottles and were quite giggly by evening's end. I behaved myself, as always.


So Jazz Moma and Chicklet Moma got giddy,, Hoo-Hoo  

But of course you were the pillar of up-standing behavior!


----------



## cattitude

Hey, Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better

Hey, Jude, don't be afraid
You were made to go out and get her
The minute you let her under your skin
Then you begin to make it better.

And any time you feel the pain, hey, Jude, refrain
Don't carry the world upon your shoulders
Well don't you know that its a fool who plays it cool
By making his world a little colder

Hey, Jude! Don't let her down
You have found her, now go and get her
Remember, to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better.

So let it out and let it in, hey, Jude, begin
You're waiting for someone to perform with
And don't you know that it's just you, hey, Jude,
You'll do, the movement you need is on your shoulder

Hey, Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So Jazz Moma and Chicklet Moma got giddy,, Hoo-Hoo
> But of course you were the pillar of up-standing behavior!



When I got there she was still standing


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> When I got there she was still standing


What happens at forum parties...staaaays at forum parties...

Twas great to finally meet you, Morg!


----------



## chaotic

Pete said:
			
		

> Stunning song  <-------insert ice pic here


  

Here's a non-Beatle song for you, Pete:

Smelly Cat, Smelly cat what are they feeding you?
Smelly Cat, smelly cat it's not your fault... 

They won't take you to the vet.
You're obviously not their favorite pet.
You may not be a bed of roses,
And you're no friend to those with noses. 

Smelly cat, smelly cat what are they feeding you?
Smelly cat, smelly cat it's not your fault!


----------



## cattitude

chaotic said:
			
		

> Here's a non-Beatle song for you, Pete:
> 
> Smelly Cat, Smelly cat what are they feeding you?
> Smelly Cat, smelly cat it's not your fault...
> 
> They won't take you to the vet.
> You're obviously not their favorite pet.
> You may not be a bed of roses,
> And you're no friend to those with noses.
> 
> Smelly cat, smelly cat what are they feeding you?
> Smelly cat, smelly cat it's not your fault!




Phoebe


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> They can see that hes just a fool


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Here's a non-Beatle song for you, Pete:
> 
> Smelly Cat, Smelly cat what are they feeding you?
> Smelly Cat, smelly cat it's not your fault...
> 
> They won't take you to the vet.
> You're obviously not their favorite pet.
> You may not be a bed of roses,
> And you're no friend to those with noses.
> 
> Smelly cat, smelly cat what are they feeding you?
> Smelly cat, smelly cat it's not your fault!


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> What happens at forum parties...staaaays at forum parties...
> 
> Twas great to finally meet you, Morg!




Same here Ms. Kwillia. And your lovely bottle of Heinz too!


----------



## Pete

chaotic said:
			
		

> Here's a non-Beatle song for you, Pete:
> 
> Smelly Cat, Smelly cat what are they feeding you?
> Smelly Cat, smelly cat it's not your fault...
> 
> They won't take you to the vet.
> You're obviously not their favorite pet.
> You may not be a bed of roses,
> And you're no friend to those with noses.
> 
> Smelly cat, smelly cat what are they feeding you?
> Smelly cat, smelly cat it's not your fault!


Excellent


----------



## Agee

*Ec*



			
				chaotic said:
			
		

> I look at you all see the love there that's sleeping
> While my guitar gently weeps
> I look at the floor and I see it needs sweeping
> Still my guitar gently weeps
> I don't know why nobody told you how to unfold your love
> I don't know how someone controlled you
> They bought and sold you.


How many times must I tell you babe,
How many bridges I’ve got to cross? 
How many times must I explain myself
Before I can talk to the boss,
’fore I can talk to the boss? 

How many times must I say I love you
Before you finally understand? 
Won’t you be my forever woman? 
I’ll try to be your forever man,
Try to be your forever man.

Second verse

Forever man, forever man, forever man.
Forever man, forever man, forever man.
Try to be your forever man.

Forever man, forever man, forever man.
Forever man, forever man, forever man.
Try to be your forever man.


----------



## cattitude

When I find myself in times of trouble
Mother mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
And in my hour of darkness
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the broken hearted people
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted there is
Still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be. yeah
There will be an answer, let it be.

And when the night is cloudy,
There is still a light that shines on me,
Shine on until tomorrow, let it be.
I wake up to the sound of music
Mother mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be,
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.


----------



## cattitude

Jojo was a man who thought he was a loner
But he knew it wouldn’t last.
Jojo left his home in tucson, arizona
For some california grass.
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged.
Get back jojo. go home
Get back, get back.
Back to where you once belonged
Get back, get back.
Back to where you once belonged.
Get back jo.

Sweet loretta martin thought she was a woman
But she was another man
All the girls around her say she’s got it coming
But she gets it while she can
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged.
Get back loretta. go home
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged.
Get back loretta
Your mother’s waiting for you
Wearing her high-heel shoes
And her low-neck sweater
Get on home loretta
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> When I find myself in times of trouble
> Mother mary comes to me
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> And in my hour of darkness
> She is standing right in front of me
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> Let it be, let it be.
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
> 
> And when the broken hearted people
> Living in the world agree,
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> For though they may be parted there is
> Still a chance that they will see
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> Let it be, let it be. yeah
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> 
> And when the night is cloudy,
> There is still a light that shines on me,
> Shine on until tomorrow, let it be.
> I wake up to the sound of music
> Mother mary comes to me
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be.
> Let it be, let it be.
> There will be an answer, let it be.
> Let it be, let it be,
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.


An all time fav...


----------



## cattitude

There are places I’ll remember
All my life though some have changed
Some forever not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All these places have their moments
With lovers and friends I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life I’ve loved them all

But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new
Though I know I’ll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I’ll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more

Though I know I’ll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I’ll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more
In my life I love you more


----------



## Pete

cattitude said:
			
		

> Jojo was a man who thought he was a loner
> But he knew it wouldn’t last.
> Jojo left his home in tucson, arizona
> For some california grass.
> Get back, get back.
> Get back to where you once belonged
> Get back, get back.
> Get back to where you once belonged.
> Get back jojo. go home
> Get back, get back.
> Back to where you once belonged
> Get back, get back.
> Back to where you once belonged.
> Get back jo.
> 
> Sweet loretta martin thought she was a woman
> But she was another man
> All the girls around her say she’s got it coming
> But she gets it while she can
> Get back, get back.
> Get back to where you once belonged
> Get back, get back.
> Get back to where you once belonged.
> Get back loretta. go home
> Get back, get back.
> Get back to where you once belonged
> Get back, get back.
> Get back to where you once belonged.
> Get back loretta
> Your mother’s waiting for you
> Wearing her high-heel shoes
> And her low-neck sweater
> Get on home loretta
> Get back, get back.
> Get back to where you once belonged.


Jibberish :icepic:


----------



## cattitude

Something in the way she moves
Attracts me like no other lover
Something in the way she woos me

I don’t want to leave her now
You know I believe her now

Somewhere in her smile she knows
That I don’t need no other lover
Something in her style that shows me

Don’t want to leave her now
You know I believe her now

You’re asking me will my love grow
I don’t know, I don’t know
You stick around now it may show
I don’t know, I don’t know

Something in the way she knows
And all I have to do is think of her
Something in the things she shows me

Don’t want to leave her now
You know I believe her now


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> Jibberish :icepic:


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Jojo was a man who thought he was a loner
> But he knew it wouldn’t last.
> Jojo left his home in tucson, arizona


Definate Beatles fan here!

But she does drive a hot Chevy!


----------



## chaotic

When I wake up early in the morning

Lift my head, I'm still yawning
When I'm in the middle of a dream
Stay in bed, float up stream (float up stream)

Please, don't wake me, no, don't shake me
Leave me where I am - I'm only sleeping

Everybody seems to think I'm lazy
I don't mind, I think they're crazy
Running everywhere at such a speed
Till they find there's no need (there's no need)

Please, don't spoil my day, I'm miles away
And after all I'm only sleeping

Keeping an eye on the world going by my window
Taking my time

Lying there and staring at the ceiling
Waiting for a sleepy feeling...

Please, don't spoil my day, I'm miles away
And after all I'm only sleeping

Keeping an eye on the world going by my window
Taking my time

When I wake up early in the morning
Lift my head, I'm still yawning
When I'm in the middle of a dream
Stay in bed, float up stream (float up stream)

Please, don't wake me, no, don't shake me
Leave me where I am - I'm only sleeping


----------



## kwillia

*Short but sweeeeet...*

Why don't we do it in the road?

No one will be watching us

Why don't we do it in the road?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So Jazz Moma and Chicklet Moma got giddy,, Hoo-Hoo


Just a tad. And today too.  Thanks RoseRed for breaking me in again today.  I enjoyed lunch immensely at CD Cafe and my latest Tiki experience.  



> But of course you were the pillar of up-standing behavior!


She was the Snow Cone Queen!


----------



## FromTexas

Easy skanking (skankin' it easy);
Easy skanking (skankin' it slow);
Easy skanking (skankin' it easy);
Easy skanking (skankin' it slow).

Excuse me while I light my spliff; (spliff)
Good God, I gotta take a lift: (lift)
From reality I just can't drift; (drift)
That's why I am staying with this riff. (riff)

Take it easy (easy skankin');
Lord, I take it easy! (easy skankin');
Take it easy (easy skankin');
Got to take it easy (easy skankin').
See: we're takin' it easy (ooh-wah-da da-da)
We taking it slow, (ooh-wah-da da-da)
Takin' it easy (easy);
Got to take it slow (slow-slow)
So take it easy (easy skankin' - da-da-da-da-da-da)
Wo-oh, take it easy (easy skankin')
Take it easy (easy skankin' - da-da-da-da-da-da)
Take it easy. (easy skankin')

Excuse me while I light my spliff; (spliff)
Oh, God, I gotta take a lift: (lift)
From reality I just can't drift; (drift)
That's why I am staying with this riff. (riff)

Take it easy (takin' it easy);
Got to take it easy (takin' it slow);
Take it easy (takin' it easy);
Skanky, take it easy (takin' it slow).

Tell you what:
herb for my wine; (ooh-wa-da-da-da)
Honey for my strong drink; (ooh-wa-da-da-da)
Herb for my wine; (ooh-wa-da-da-da)
Honey for my strong drink.

I shake it easy (takin' it easy);
Skanky, take it easy (skankin' it slow);
Take it (takin' it easy) easy;
Take it (skankin' it slow) easy;
Take it easy (takin' it easy);
Oh-oh-ooh! (skankin' it slow);
Little bit easier (takin' it easy);
Skanky, take it easy (skankin' it slow).
Take it easy! Take it easy! Take it easy!


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> my latest Tiki experience.



:didyougetanybeads:


----------



## chaotic

Pete said:
			
		

> Jibberish :icepic:



Get the White Album, turn the lights down, and play this one for the ladies:















Why don't we do it in the road?
No one will be watching us
Why don't we do it in the road?


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Get the White Album, turn the lights down, and play this one for the ladies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we do it in the road?
> No one will be watching us
> Why don't we do it in the road?


Beat ya to it...


----------



## cattitude

Asked a girl what she wanted to be
She said baby, can’t you see
I wanna be famous, a star on the screen
But you can do something in between

Baby you can drive my car
Yes I’m gonna be a star
Baby you can drive my car
And baby I love you

I told a girl that my prospects were good
And she said baby, it’s understood
Working for peanuts is all very fine
But I can show you a better time

Baby you can drive my car
Yes I’m gonna be a star
Baby you can drive my car
And baby I love you

Beep beep’m beep beep yeah

Baby you can drive my car
Yes I’m gonna be a star
Baby you can drive my car
And baby I love you

I told a girl I can start right away
And she said listen babe I got something to say
I got no car and it’s breaking my heart
But I’ve found a driver and that’s a start

Baby you can drive my car
Yes I’m gonna be a star
Baby you can drive my car
And baby I love you

Beep beep’m beep beep yeah
Beep beep’m beep beep yeah
Beep beep’m beep beep yeah
Beep beep’m beep beep yeah


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> :didyougetanybeads:


What goes on at Tiki, STAYS at Tiki.


----------



## cattitude

psssst.. you think he's blind yet?


----------



## morganj614

Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

He went out hunting with his elephant and gun
in case of accidents he always took his mom
he's the all-American bullet-headed saxon mother's son

All the children sing
Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

Deep in the jungle where the mightly tiger lies
Bill and his elephants were taken by surpirse
so Captain Marvel zapped him right between the eyes

All the children sing
Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

The children asked him if to kill was not a sin
"Not when he looked so fierce", his mommy butted in
"If looks could kill, it would have been us instead of him".

All the children sing
Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?

Hey, Bungalow Bill
what did you kill
Bungalow Bill?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What comes off at Tiki, STAYS at Tiki.



:fixed:


----------



## morganj614

I listen for your footsteps
coming up the drive.
Listen for your footsteps
but they don't arrive.
Waiting for your knock, dear
on my old front door.
I don't hear it,
does it mean you don't love me anymore?

I hear the clock a'ticking,
on the mantel shelf.
See the hands a'moving,
but I'm by myself.
I wonder where you are tonight,
and why I'm by myself.
I don't see you,
does it mean you don't love me anymore?


Don't pass me by, don't make me cry, don't make me blue.
'Cause you know darling, I love only you.
You'll never know it hurt me so,
I hate to see you go.
Don't pass me by, don't make me cry.

I'm sorry that I doubted you,
I was so unfair.
You were in a car crash,
and you lost your hair.
You said that you would be late
about an hour or two.
I said, "That's alright, I'm waiting here,
just waiting to hear from you".

Don't pass me by, don't make me cry, don't make me blue.
'Cause you know darling, I love only you.
You'll never know it hurt me so,
I hate to see you go.
Don't pass me by, don't make me cry.

Don't pass me by, don't make me cry, don't make me blue.
'Cause you know darling, I love only you.
You'll never know it hurt me so,
I hate to see you go.
Don't pass me by, don't make me cry.


----------



## kwillia

Blackbird singing in the dead of night

Take these broken wings and learn to fly

All your life

You were only waiting for this moment to arise.



Blackbird singing in the dead of night

Take these sunken eyes and learn to see

All your life

You were only waiting for this moment to be free.



Blackbird fly blackbird fly

Into the light of the dark black night.



Blackbird fly blackbird fly

Into the light of the dark black night.



Blackbird singing in the dead of night

Take these broken wings and learn to fly

All your life

You were only waiting for this moment to arise

You were only waiting for this moment to arise

You were only waiting for this moment to arise.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Blackbird fly blackbird fly



This was one of the songs that made me want to play guitar :guitar:
I still don't know how to play it - I'll have to try this week - my fingerpicking chops are slowly getting better..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Quote:
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *jazz lady*
> 
> _What comes off at Tiki, STAYS at Tiki. _
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> 
> :fixed:


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> psssst.. you think he's blind yet?


  Maybe.


----------



## chaotic

I'm fixing a hole where the rain gets in
And stops my mind from wandering
Where will it go
I'm filling the cracks that ran through the door
And kept my mind from wandering
Where will it go
And it really doesn't matter if I'm wrong
I'm right
Where I belong I'm right
Where I belong.
See the people standing there who disagree and never win
And wonder why they don't get in my door.
I'm painting my room in the colourful way
And when my mind is wandering
There I will go.
And it really doesn't matter if
I'm wrong I'm right
Where I belong I'm right
Where I belong.
Silly people run around they worry me
And never ask me why they don't get past my door.
I'm taking the time for a number of things
That weren't important yesterday
And I still go.
I'm fixing a hole where the rain gets in
And stops my mind from wandering
Where it will go.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Beat ya to it...



Just means you think about it more


----------



## Agee

*P-r-e-s-s-u-r-e*

Saw a commercial for the Spelling Bee...

Featured this song. I know its been posted, but it rocks...

Pressure pushing down on me
Pressing down on you no man ask for
Under pressure
That burns a building down
Splits a family in two
Puts people on streets

Bah bah bah bah bah bah
Bah bah bah bah bah bah

That’s o-kay!
It’s the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Screaming let me out!
Pray tomorrow takes me higher
Pressure on people
People on streets

Do do do bah bah bah bah
O-kay
Chippin’ around
Kick my brains round the floor
These are the days
It never rains but it pours
People on streets
People on streets

It’s the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Screaming let me out!
Pray tomorrow takes me higher higher higher
Pressure on people
People on streets
Turned away from it all
Like a blind man
Sat on a fence but it don’t work
Keep coming up with love
But it’s so slashed and torn
Why why why? 
Love love love love

Insanity laughs under pressure we’re cracking
Can’t we give ourselves one more chance? 
Why can’t we give love that one more chance? 
Why can’t we give love give love give love? 
Give love give love give love give love give love? 
Cause love’s such an old fashioned word
And love dares you to care
For people on the edge of the night
And love dares you to change our way
Of caring about ourselves
This is our last dance
This is our last dance
This is ourselves under pressure
Under pressure pressure


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Just means you think about it more


I think it's something in the ketchup...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> This is ourselves under pressure
> Under pressure pressure


Great song!


----------



## kwillia

I got the fortunes of heaven in diamonds and gold 
I got all the bonds baby that the bank could hold 
I got houses cross the country honey end to end 
And everybody buddy wants to be my friend 
Well I got all the riches baby any man ever knew 
But the only thing I aint got honey I aint got you 

I got a house full of Rembrandt and priceless art 
And all the little girls they wanna tear me apart 
When I walk down the street people stop and stare 
Well youd think I might be thrilled but baby I dont care 
Cause I got more good luck honey than old King Farouk 
But the olny thing I aint got baby I aint got you 

I got a big diamond watch sittin on my wrist 
I try to tempt you baby but you just resist 
I made a deal with de devil babe I wont deny 
Until I got you in my arms I cant be satisfied 

I got a pound of caviar sitting home on ice 
I got a fancy foreign car that rides like paradise 
I got a hundred pretty women knockin down my door 
And folks wanna kiss me I aint even seen before 
I been around the world and all across the seven seas 
Been paid a kings ransom for doin what comes naturally 
But Im still the biggest fool honey this world ever knew 
Cause the olny thing I aint got baby I aint got you


----------



## kwillia

I got a 007 watch and its a one and only 
Its got a I-Spy beeper that tells me when youre lonely 
I got a Batmobile so I can reach ya in a fast shake 
When your worlds in crisis of an impendin heartbreak 

Now dont you call James Bond or Secret Agent Man 
Cause they cant do it, like I can 
Im a rocker, baby, Im a rocker - every day 
Im a rocker, baby, Im a rocker 

If youre hanging from a cliff or youre tied to the tracks, girl 
Columbo split and you cant find Kojak 
True love is broken and your tears are fallin faster 
Youre sufferin from a pain in your heart or some other natural disaster 

Now I dont care what kind of shape youre in 
If they put up a roadblock, Ill parachute in 
Im a rocker, baby, Im a rocker - Im in love 
Im a rocker, baby, Im a rocker - every day 
Im a rocker, baby, Im a rocker - with you 

So you fell for some jerk who was tall, dark and handsome 
Then he kidnapped your heart and now hes holdin it for ransom 
Well, like a mission impossible Im gonna go and get it back 
You know I woulda taken better care of it, baby, than that 

Sometimes I get so hot girl, well, I cant talk 
But when Im with you I cool off, and I walk 
Im a rocker, baby, Im a rocker, and I talk 
Im a rocker, baby, Im a rocker, every day 
Im a rocker, baby, Im a rocker, every day


----------



## kwillia

*Sweeeeet...*

I got no time for the corner boys 
Down in the street making all that noise 
Or the girls out on the avenue 
Cause tonight I wanna be with you 
Tonight Im gonna take that ride 
Across the river to the Jersey side 
Take my baby to the carnival 
And Ill take her on all the rides 

Cause down the shore everythings all right 
You and your baby on a Saturday night 
You know all my dreams come true 
When Im walking down the street with you 

Sha la la la la la la 
Sha la la la la la la la la 
Sha la la la la la la la 
Sha la la la Im in love with a Jersey girl 

You know she thrills me with all her charms 
When Im wrapped up in my babys arms 
My little girl gives me everything 
I know that some day shell wear my ring 
So dont bother me man I aint got no time 
Im on my way to see that girl of mine 
Cause nothing matters in this whole wide world 
When youre in love with a Jersey girl 

Sha la la la la la la 
Sha la la la la la la la la 
Sha la la la la la la la 
Sha la la la Im in love with a Jersey girl 

I see you on the street and you look so tired 
I know that job you got leaves you so uninspired 
When I come by to take you out to eat 
Youre lyin all dressed up on the bed baby fast asleep 
Go in the bathroom and put your makeup on 
Were gonna take that little brat of yours and drop her off at your moms 
I know a place where the dancings free 
Now baby wont you come with me 
Cause down the shore everythings all right 
You and your baby on a Saturday night 
Nothing matters in this whole wide world 
When youre in love with a Jersey girl


----------



## jazz lady

*Mr. Gasm's song reminded me of Billy Joel...*

You have to learn to pace yourself
Pressure
You're just like everybody else
Pressure
You've only had to run so far
So good
But you will come to a place
Where the only thing you feel
Are loaded guns in your face
And you'll have to deal with
Pressure 

You used to call me paranoid
Pressure
But even you cannot avoid
Pressure
You turned the tap dance into your crusade
Now here you are with your faith
And your Peter Pan advice
You have no scars on your face
And you cannot handle 
Pressure 

All grown up and no place to go
Psych 1, Psych 2
What do you know?
All your life is channel 13
Sesame Street
What does it mean? 

(I'll tell you what it means)
Pressure
Pressure 

Don't ask for help
You're all alone
Pressure
You'll have to answer
To your own
Pressure
I'm sure you'll have some cosmic rationale
But here you are in the ninth
Two men out and three men on
Nowhere to look but inside
Where we all respond to 
Pressure
Pressure 

All your life is Time Magazine
I read it too
What does it mean? 

Pressure 

I'm sure you'll have some cosmic rationale
But here you are with your faith
And your Peter Pan advice
You have no scars on your face
And you cannot handle
Pressure
Pressure
Pressure
One, two, three, four
Pressure


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Blackbird singing in the dead of night
> Take these broken wings and learn to fly
> All your life
> You were only waiting for this moment to arise.


Classic Lyrics!


----------



## chaotic

*Jazz got me thinking about BJ*

All the waiters in your grand cafe
Leave their tables when you blink
Every dog must have his everyday
Every drunk must have his drink
Don't wait for answers
Just take your chances
Don't ask me why 

All your life you had to stand in line
Still you’re standing on your feet
All you choices made you change your mind
Now your calendar's complete
Don't wait for answers
Just take your chances
Don't ask me why 

You can say the human heart
Is only make-believe
And I am only fighting fire with fire
But you are still a victim
Of the accidents you leave
As sure as I'm a victim of desire 

All the servants in your new hotel
Throw their roses at your feet
Fool them all but baby I can tell
You're no stranger to the street
Don't ask for favors
Don’t talk to strangers
Don't ask me why 

Yesterday you were an only child
Now your ghosts have gone away
You can kill them in the classic style
Now you, "parlez vous francais"
Don't look for answers
You took your chances
Don't ask my why
Don't ask me why


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> *Jazz got me thinking about BJ*


   You had BETTER be talking about Billy Joel.   lol


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You had BETTER be talking about Billy Joel.   lol



Why yes I was.


----------



## jazz lady

*I think this is my favorite Billy Joel song...*

[font=arial, helvetica]Don't go changing, to try and please me
You never let me down before
Don't imagine you're too familiar
And I don't see you anymore 

I wouldn't leave you in times of trouble
We never could have come this far
I took the good times, I'll take the bad times
I'll take you just the way you are 

Don't go trying some new fashion
Don't change the color of your hair
You always have my unspoken passion
Although I might not seem to care 

I don't want clever conversation
I never want to work that hard
I just want someone that I can talk to
I want you just the way you are. 

I need to know that you will always be
The same old someone that I knew
What will it take till you believe in me
The way that I believe in you. 

I said I love you and that's forever
And this I promise from the heart
I could not love you any better
I love you just the way you are. [/font]


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> [font=arial, helvetica]
> I want you just the way you are.
> [/font]



I saw him on TV not too long ago, talking about performing this song after he got divorced the first time. Liberty (his drummer) would sing "she got the house, she got the car" instead...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Why yes I was.


Of course you were.  

Another fav although not popular...

You can make me free
You can make me smile
You can make me be like a little child
You can melt the ice that chills my body
You can dry my ev'ry tear
You can make the lonely hours disappear
You can make me free
You can make me rise
You can make me see
So open up my eyes
Don't you know my only real moments are the ones I spend with you?
How I long to drink some wine again with you?
I can take the skies
I can soar like a bird
With his heart full of song, yeah, yeah
Won't you color my eyes? 
I've been writing so long 

You can make me free
You can make me cry
You can make it so much better if you only try
And if I must wait a lonely lifetime
Until I am with you, my love
I will wait when you'll be what I'm dreaming of
I can take the skies
I can soar like a bird
With his heart full of song, yeah, yeah
Won't you color my eyes? 
I've been writing so long 

You can make me free
You can make me cry
You can make it so much better if you only try
And if I must wait a lonely lifetime
Until I am with you, my love
I will wait when you'll be what I'm dreaming of
You can make me free
You can make me cry
I know you know that you can make it so much better
If you would only try, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## chaotic

One of my favorites, from the lyric content....

Some people stay far away from the door
If there's a chance of it opening up
They hear a voice in the hall outside
And hope that it just passes by 

Some people live with the fear of a touch
And the anger of having been a fool
They will not listen to anyone
So nobody tells them a lie 

I know you're only protecting yourself
I know you're thinking of somebody else
Someone who hurt you
But I'm not above
Making up for the love
You've been denying you could ever feel
I'm not above doing anything
To restore your faith if I can
Some people see through the eyes of the old
Before they ever get look at the young
I'm only willing to hear you cry
Because I am an innocent man
Oh yes I am 

Some people say they will never believe
Another promise they hear in the dark
Because they only remember too well
They heard somebody tell them before
Some people sleep all alone every night
Instead of taking a lover to bed
Some people find that's it's easier to hate
Than to wait anymore
I know you don't want to hear what I say
I know you're gonna keep turning away
But I've been there and if I can survive
I can keep you alive
I'm not above going through it again
I'm not above being cool for a while
If you're cruel to me I'll understand 

Some people run from a possible fight
Some people figure they can never win
And although this is a fight I can lose
The accused is an innocent man
Oh yes I am
An innocent man 

You know you only hurt yourself out of spite
I guess you'd rather be a martyr tonight
That's your decision
But I'm not below
Anybody I know
If there's a chance of resurrecting a love
I'm not above going back to the start
To find out where the heartache began 

Some people hope for a miracle cure
Some people just accept the world as it is
But I'm not willing to lay down and die
Because I am an innocent man 

I am an innocent man
Oh yes I am
An innocent man


----------



## Agee

*In the spirit of the day!*

 

Another from Billy Js' collection:

We met as soul mates
On parris island
We left as inmates
From an asylum
And we were sharp
As sharp as knives
And we were so gung ho
To lay down our lives
We came in spastic
Like tameless horses
We left in plastic
As numbered corpses
And we learned fast
To travel light
Our arms were heavy
But our bellies were tight
We had no home front
We had no soft soap
They sent us playboy
They gave us bob hope
We dug in deep
And shot on sight
And prayed to jesus christ
With all our might
We had no cameras
To shoot the landscape
We passed the hash pipe
And played our doors tapes
And it was dark
So dark at night
And we held on to each other
Like brother to brother
We promised our mothers we’d write
And we would all go down together
We said we’d all go down together
Yes we would all go down together
Remember charlie
Remember baker
They left their childhood
On every acre
And who was wrong? 
And who was right? 
It didn’t matter in the thick of the fight
We held the day
In the palm
Of our hand
They ruled the night
And the night
Seemed to last as long as six weeks
On parris island
We held the coastline
They held the highlands
And they were sharp
As sharp as knives
They heard the hum of our motors
They counted the rotors
And waited for us to arrive
And we would all go down together
We said we’d all go down together
Yes we would all go down together


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> One of my favorites, from the lyric content....
> 
> I am an innocent man
> Oh yes I am
> An innocent man


I totally agree. It's a wonderful song with a powerful message.    Too many people lock themselves away from ever loving again because of the emotional scarring caused by one person. 



One more from Billy Joel...


[font=arial, helvetica]While in these days of quiet desperation
As I wander through the world in which I live
I search everywhere for some new inspiration
But it's more than cold reality can give
If I need a cause for celebration
Or a comfort I can use to ease my mind
I rely on my imagination
And I dream of an imaginary time 

I know that everybody has a dream
Everybody has a dream
And this is my dream, my own
Just to be at home
And to be all alone...with you 

If I believe in all the words I'm saying
And if a word from you can bring a better day
Then all I have are these games that I've been playing
To keep my hope from crumbling away
So let me lie and let me go on sleeping
And I will lose myself in palaces of sand
And all the fantasies that I have been keeping
Will make the empty hours easier to stand 

I know that everybody has a dream
Everybody has a dream
And this is my dream, my own
Just to be at home
And to be all alone...with you 


[/font]


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *In the spirit of the day!*
> 
> 
> 
> We said we’d all go down together
> Yes we would all go down together


Thanks for the reminder of what this weekend was all about.  

Thanks to all the men and women who have served and continue to serve our country so valiantly and proudly.


----------



## jazz lady

*a last one from Billy Joel...*

[font=arial, helvetica]When the rain is blowing in your face
And the whole world is on your case
I could offer you a warm embrace
To make you feel my love 

When the evening shadows and the stars appear
And there is no one there to dry your tears
I could hold you for a million years
To make you feel my love 

I know you haven’t made your mind up yet
But I would never do you wrong
I’ve known it from the moment we met
No doubt in my mind where you belong 

I’d go hungry, I’d go black and blue
I’d go crawling down the avenue
There’s nothing that I wouldn’t do
To make you feel my love 

The storms are raging on the rollin’ sea
And on the highway of regret
The winds of change are blowing wild and free
You ain’t seen nothing like me yet 

I could make you happy, make your dreams come true
Nothing that I wouldn’t do
Go to the ends of the earth for you
To make you feel my love [/font]


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> [font=arial, helvetica]
> I could make you happy, make your dreams come true
> Nothing that I wouldn’t do
> Go to the ends of the earth for you
> To make you feel my love



Go to itunes, and find the Luka Bloom version of this song, on the Amsterdam album. Actually, listen to the entire album. 

Goodnight, J..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Go to itunes, and find the Luka Bloom version of this song, on the Amsterdam album. Actually, listen to the entire album.
> 
> Goodnight, J..


Thanks, I'll do that. 

I slept too much this morning and now am keyed up.    Hopefully the milk and banana will soon lull me to sleep. Goodnight C.


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah, it's starting to rain outside...lull me to sleep...*

The song came and went
Like the times that we spent
Hiding out from the rain under the carnival tent
I’d laugh and he’d smile
And it would last for a while
You don’t know what you got ’til you lose it all again

Listen to the mandolin rain, listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break, every time that he goes away
Listen to the banjo wind, a sad song drifting low
Listen to my tears roll, down my face as he turns to go

A cool evening dance
Listening to the bluegrass band takes the chill
From the air ’til they play the last song
And I’ll do my time
Keeping you off my mind but there’s moments
That I find, I’m not feeling so strong

Listen to the mandolin rain, listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break, every time that he goes away
Listen to the banjo wind, a sad song drifting low
Listen to my tears roll, down my face as he turns to go

Running down by the lakeshore
He did love the sound of a summer storm
It played on the lake like a mandolin
Now it’s washing him away once again
Once again, once again

Listen to the mandolin rain, listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break, every time that he goes away
Listen to the banjo wind, a sad song drifting low
Listen to my tears roll, down my face as he turns to go

Listen to my tears roll, down my face as he turns to go


----------



## jazz lady

*and a little thunder and lightning now...*

I don’t want to lose the good thing that I’ve got
If I do, I will surely, I will lose a lot

For your love is better than any love other I’ve know
It’s like thunder, lightning
The way you love me is frightening
I better knock on wood
Baby

I got superstitious about you, but I can’t take change
You got me spinning, baby, spinning in a trance
But your love is better than any other love I’ve known
It’s like thunder, lightning
The way you love me is frightening
You better knock on wood

It’s no secret, but that woman fills my lovin’ cup
She sees, so ready, that I get enough
And her love is better than any other love I’ve known
It’s like thunder
It’s like lightning
The way you love me is frightening
I better knock on wood
Baby

Better, yes, better
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) yes, I better
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) oh, knock on wood
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) you know I would, would
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) it’s no secret
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) no, oh, better
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) hangin’ above me
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) I can’t leave her
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) oh no, baby

Knock on wood, woo!


----------



## chaotic

*can't sleep...*

I will go if you say you'll go do you want to go 
I won't talk at all but I'll go for a ride 
I will go if you just let go do you want to go 
Is it all because of the time I took your advice 
I will go if you still want to go do you want to go 
And I will show what you want me to show do you want to know 
Until there's nothing left in the world to show you 
Only go where I don't know do you want to go 
You don't talk at all, but it's alright 
Feeling bold but your nose is cold like it's make of snow 
Is it all because of the time you took my advice 
If you put your hand in my palm I won't let it go 
Until there's nothing left in the world to make me 

Summer steaks and summer stays too long 
Autum comes and all of the sudden it's gone 
Tiny birds sit patiently 
Side by side on a wire 
Darker days and leaves in shapes so true 
Wind unfolds on nights so black their blue 
Tiny birds fly silently 
Side by side in the sky 
Don't be sad when it's time to say goodnight 
I'll be there to make sure that you sleep tight 
I'm your friend when you need a friend 
Until there's nothing left in the world to make you cry


----------



## chaotic

So you're trying to make connection, you heard whispers in the hall
She'll be out again this evening, when you come around to call
So, you dodge the lady-killer, who came creepin' 'cross the floor
Then you caught up in a whirlwind, you got blown right out the door

Oh, yes, it was a whirlwind, sweet romance was on your side
If you wanna dance on my face, you must tell me why ya' lied

Imagination is a powerful deceiver
When you try to believe her just a little too much
Imagination is a powerful deceiver
I'll go out of my mind, if I'm losing your touch

I see a look of recognition, so well hidden in your eye
And your peepshow regulations, they just don't seem to apply,
Well, did I see you in the circus, in the ring without a hand
Now you think that you can curse us, steal the show and stop the band

Oh, you can follow your dreams, oh but please don't lead me on,
If you wanna bleed in my face, you were here and now you're gone

Imagination is a powerful deceiver
When you try to believe her just a little too much
Imagination is a powerful deceiver
I'll go out of my mind, if I'm losing your touch
I'll go out of my mind, if I'm losing your touch
I'll go out of my mind, if I'm losing your touch


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> [font=arial, helvetica]Don't go changing, to try and please me
> You never let me down before
> Don't imagine you're too familiar
> And I don't see you anymore
> 
> I wouldn't leave you in times of trouble
> We never could have come this far
> I took the good times, I'll take the bad times
> I'll take you just the way you are
> 
> Don't go trying some new fashion
> Don't change the color of your hair
> You always have my unspoken passion
> Although I might not seem to care
> 
> I don't want clever conversation
> I never want to work that hard
> I just want someone that I can talk to
> I want you just the way you are.
> 
> I need to know that you will always be
> The same old someone that I knew
> What will it take till you believe in me
> The way that I believe in you.
> 
> I said I love you and that's forever
> And this I promise from the heart
> I could not love you any better
> I love you just the way you are. [/font]



I love this thread....


----------



## kwillia

Of all the wonderful songs and magical lyrics posted last night.... I awoke with the song of "Smelly Cat" worming thru my head... 

Make it stop!


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Of all the wonderful songs and magical lyrics posted last night.... I awoke with the song of "Smelly Cat" worming thru my head...
> 
> Make it stop!


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I love this thread....


Me, too, because of all the very special people in it.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Of all the wonderful songs and magical lyrics posted last night.... I awoke with the song of "Smelly Cat" worming thru my head...
> 
> Make it stop!


  That sucks.  Hope it goes away soon.  


In a weird coincidence, the song I woke up to on the radio this morning was the last song I posted:



> For your love is better than any love other I’ve know
> It’s like thunder, lightning
> The way you love me is frightening
> I better knock on wood
> Baby




I fell asleep last night with the window wide open, bathed in a wonderful cool breeze and listening to the rain and low rumbles of far-away thunder.  I slept so well and feel absolutely wonderful today.


----------



## jazz lady

*I just have to post this one...*

I love my computer
You make me feel alright
Every waking hour
And every lonely night
I love my computer
For all you give to me:
Predictable errors and no identity
And it’s never been quite so easy
I’ve never been quite so happy
All I need to do is click on you
And we’ll be joined
In the most soul-less way
And we’ll never ruin each other’s day
’cuz when I’m through I just click
And you just go away
I love my computer
You’re always in the mood
I get so turned on
When I turn on you
I love my computer
You never ask for more
You can be a princess
Or you can be my whore
And it’s never been quite so easy
I’ve never been quite so happy
The world outside is so big
But it’s safe in my domain
Because to you
I’m just a number
And a clever screen name
All I need to do is click on you
And we’ll be together for eternity
And no one is ever gonna take my love
From me because I’ve got security
Her password and a key


----------



## jazz lady

*ear worm alert...ELO on my mind while I wait for the server to reboot...*

You got me runnin’ goin’ out of my mind,
You got me thinkin’ that I’m wastin’ my time.
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

You wanna stay out with your fancy friends.
I’m tellin’ you it’s go to be the end,
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down.

What happend to the girl I used to known,
You let your mind out somewhere down the road,
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

You’re always talkin’ ’bout your crazy nights,
One of these days you’re gonna get it right.
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down.

You’re lookin’ good just like a snake in the grass,
One of these days you’re gonna break your glass.
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

You got me shakin’ got me runnin’ away
You get me crawlin’ up to you everyday,
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.


----------



## jazz lady

*more elo...*

Where did you go? 

I was searchin’ searchin’ on a one-way street,
I was hopin’ hopin’ for a chance to meet.
I was waitin’ for the operator on the line.

She’s gone so long what can I do? 
Where could she be? no no no,
Don’t know what I’m gonna do,
I gotta get back to you.

You gotta slow down slow down sweet talkin’ woman slow down
You got me runnin’ run run you got me searchin’.
Hold on hold on sweet talkin’ lover hold on
It’s so sad if that’s the way it’s over.

I was walkin’ many days go by,
I was thinkin’ thinkin’ ’bout the lonely nights.
Communication breakdown all around.

She’s gone so long what can I do? 
Where could she be? no no no,
Don’t know what I’m gonna do,
I gotta get back to you.

You gotta slow down slow down sweet talkin’ woman slow down
You got me runnin’ run run you got me searchin’.
Hold on hold on sweet talkin’ lover hold on
It’s so sad if that’s the way it’s over.

I’ve been livin’ livin’ on a dead end street,
I’ve been askin’ askin’ kindly everybody I meet.
Insufficient data coming through.

She’s gone so long what can I do? 
Where could she be? no no no,
Don’t know what I’m gonna do,
I gotta get back to you.

Oh, slow down slow down sweet talkin’ woman slow down
You got me runnin’ run run you got me searchin’.
Hold on hold on sweet talkin’ lover hold on
It’s so sad if that’s the way it’s over.

Slow down slow down sweet talkin’ woman slow down
You got me runnin’, you got me searchin’.
Hold on hold on sweet talkin’ lover hold on
It’s so sad if that’s the way it’s over.

Slow down slow down sweet talkin’ woman slow down
You got me runnin’, you got me searchin’.
Hold on hold on sweet talkin’ lover hold on
It’s so sad if that’s the way it’s over. (repeat & fade out)


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Don’t bring me down,grroosss
> Don’t bring me down,*grroosss*



What is this word s'posed to be? 

I'm home for lunch, lying on the couch watching "Ed" on tv, catching up on sleep instead of eating. Didn't get enough sleep last night. So, I'm posting the last Beatles song in honor of little old me:


I'm so tired, I haven't slept a wink
I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink
I wonder should I get up and fix myself a drink
No,no,no.

I'm so tired I don't know what to do
I'm so tired my mind is set on you
I wonder should I call you but I know what you'd do

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
for a little peace of mind

I'm so tired, I'm feeling so upset
Although I'm so tired I'll have another cigarette
And curse Sir Walter Raleigh
He was such a stupid git.

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
for a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got for a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got for a little peace of mind


----------



## jazz lady

*ELO...dedicated to a bartender I once knew...*

You made a fool of me, but them broken dreams have got to end.

Hey woman, you got the blues, cos’ you ain’t got no one else to use.
There’s an open road that leads nowhere, so just make some miles
Between here and there.
There’s a hole in my head where the rain comes in,
You took my body and played to win,
Ha ha woman it’s a crying shame,
But you ain’t got no one else to blame.

E-evil woman, e-evil woman, e-evil woman, evil woman

Rolled in from another town,
Hit some gold too hot to settle down,
But a fool and his money soon go separate ways,
And you found a fool lyin’ in a daze,
Ha ha woman what you gonna do,
You destroyed all the virtues that the lord gave you,
It’s so good that you’re feeling pain,
But you better get yourself on board the very next train.

E-evil woman, e-evil woman, e-evil woman, evil woman

Evil woman how you done me wrong,
But now you’re tryin’ to wail a different song,
Ha ha funny how you broke me up, you made the wine now you
Drink the cup,
I came runnin’ every time you cried,
Thought I saw love smilin’ in your eyes,
Ha ha very nice to know, that you ain’t got no place left to go.

E-evil woman, e-evil woman, e-evil woman, evil woman
:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> What is this word s'posed to be?


I don't know.  I always thought they were singing "Bruuuuuuce."  



> I'm home for lunch, lying on the couch watching "Ed" on tv, catching up on sleep instead of eating. Didn't get enough sleep last night. So, I'm posting the last Beatles song in honor of little old me:
> 
> 
> I'm so tired, I haven't slept a wink
> I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm so tired, I haven't slept a wink
> I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink
> I wonder should I get up and fix myself a drink
> No,no,no.
> 
> I'm so tired I don't know what to do
> I'm so tired my mind is set on you
> I wonder should I call you but I know what you'd do


Ya know... you brought this on yourself... had you loaded your hotdog with ketchup vs. mustard, you would of slept like a baby.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I always thought they were singing "Bruuuuuuce."



Either that or "briss", which would be entirely a different thing 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I always thought they were singing "Bruuuuuuce."


I do... Sometimes you can catch me singing "Bruuuuuuuce" even tho there is no apparent music to be found...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Either that or "briss", which would be entirely a different thing


Here - let me help you fall asleep quicker:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I do... Sometimes you can catch me moaning "Bruuuuuuuce" even tho there is no apparent music to be found...


:fixed:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ya know... you brought this on yourself... had you loaded your hotdog with ketchup vs. mustard, you would of slept like a baby.



 ew, ketchup dogs  then I would need Mylanta as well..

"they won't take you to the vet, you're obviously not their favorite pet.."


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Here - let me help you fall asleep quicker:



 no lunchtime  !


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> "they won't take you to the vet, you're obviously not their favorite pet.."


Stop...  I listened to my favorite Keb song while at lunch and had finally chased that smelly cat away...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> no lunchtime  !


Then no boinking.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Stop... I listened to my favorite Keb song while at lunch and had finally chased that smelly cat away...


Then how about...

Now grandma's a person who everyone likes
She brought you a train and a bright shiny bike
But lately she hasn't been coming to dinner
And last time you saw her she looked so much thinner.
Now your mom and your dad said she moved to Peru,
But the truth is she died and someday you will too
La-la-la-la-la...


----------



## morganj614

*can we all just get along? BOINK!..lol*

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

*I seen you 'round for a long long time
I really 'membered you when you drink my wine*
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I seen you walkin' down in Chinatown
I called you but you could not look around

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I bring my money to the welfare line
I see you standing in it every time

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

The color of your skin don't matter to me
As long as we can live in harmony

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I'd kinda like to be the President
so I can show you how your money's spent

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

Sometimes I don't speak too bright
but yet I know what I'm talking about

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I know you're working for the CIA
they wouldn't have you in the Mafia

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Then how about...
> 
> Now grandma's a person who everyone likes
> She brought you a train and a bright shiny bike
> But lately she hasn't been coming to dinner
> And last time you saw her she looked so much thinner.
> Now your mom and your dad said she moved to Peru,
> But the truth is she died and someday you will too
> La-la-la-la-la...


Never heard that one before, so I can't place the tune and don't find it easy to dance to at all...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Stop...  I listened to my favorite Keb song while at lunch and had finally chased that smelly cat away...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Never heard that one before, so I can't place the tune and don't find it easy to dance to at all...


  Another from Phoebe's greatest hits, although it didn't have the impact of "Smelly Cat"...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Another from Phoebe's greatest hits, although it didn't have the impact of "Smelly Cat"...


OMG... I remember it now...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

>


So, how's the nap coming along...


----------



## chaotic

*Grandmother's Song*

Be courteous, kind, and forgiving 
Be gentle and peaceful each day 
Be warm and human and grateful 
And have a good thing to say 
Be thoughtful and trustful and childlike 
Be witty and happy and wise 
Be honest and love all your neighbors 
Be obsequious, purple and clairvoyant 

Be sure to stop at stop signs 
And drive fifty-five miles an hour 
Pick up hitchhikers foaming at the mouth 
And when you get home get a master's degree in geology 

Be pompous, obese, and eat cactus 
Be dull and boring and omnipresent 
Criticize things you don't know about 
Be oblong and have your knees removed 

(Ladies only) Never make love to Bigfoot 
(Men only) Hello, my name is Bigfoot 
(Everyone) Put a live chicken in your underwear 
Go into a closet and suck eggs


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... I remember it now...


  It's so bad it's good.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Be courteous, kind, and forgiving
> Be gentle and peaceful each day
> Be warm and human and grateful
> And have a good thing to say
> Be thoughtful and trustful and childlike
> Be witty and happy and wise
> Be honest and love all your neighbors
> Be obsequious, purple and clairvoyant
> 
> Be sure to stop at stop signs
> And drive fifty-five miles an hour
> Pick up hitchhikers foaming at the mouth
> And when you get home get a master's degree in geology
> 
> Be pompous, obese, and eat cactus
> Be dull and boring and omnipresent
> Criticize things you don't know about
> Be oblong and have your knees removed
> 
> (Ladies only) Never make love to Bigfoot
> (Men only) Hello, my name is Bigfoot
> (Everyone) Put a live chicken in your underwear
> Go into a closet and suck eggs


Steve Martin...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Be courteous, kind, and forgiving
> Be gentle and peaceful each day
> Be warm and human and grateful
> And have a good thing to say
> Be thoughtful and trustful and childlike
> Be witty and happy and wise
> Be honest and love all your neighbors
> Be obsequious, purple and clairvoyant
> 
> Be sure to stop at stop signs
> And drive fifty-five miles an hour
> Pick up hitchhikers foaming at the mouth
> And when you get home get a master's degree in geology
> 
> Be pompous, obese, and eat cactus
> Be dull and boring and omnipresent
> Criticize things you don't know about
> Be oblong and have your knees removed
> 
> (Ladies only) Never make love to Bigfoot
> (Men only) Hello, my name is Bigfoot
> (Everyone) Put a live chicken in your underwear
> Go into a closet and suck eggs


 You ain't right either.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> So, how's the nap coming along...



It'll be time to go back to work soon. I just had the strangest dream, that I wasn't actually sleeping, but rather surfing and posting on the net the entire time...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You ain't right either.


Oops... was I not supposed to admit I knew that song...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> It'll be time to go back to work soon. I just had the strangest dream, that I wasn't actually sleeping, but rather surfing and posting on the net the entire time...


Wow... sounds like a reoccurring dream of yours... perhaps you should take something for that...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oops... was I not supposed to admit I knew that song...


I knew it, but just wouldn't admit it.    The horrible thing is I think I have it on vinyl, too.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I knew it, but just wouldn't admit it.    The horrible thing is I think I have it on vinyl, too.  I play that along with King Tut and the Blues Brother's "Rubber Biscuit" when I have too much wine.


We love you anyway...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> We love you anyway...


  Aww, thanks.  

The server is back up, but now it's T-15 for the meeting.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Aww, thanks.
> 
> The server is back up, but now it's T-15 for the meeting.


It's bound to be a long one... there were lots of 'issues' over the long weekend.  But on a good note... you will be celebrating my birthday today with cake... at least she got it in within the same month... with a few hours to spare...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> It's bound to be a long one... there were lots of 'issues' over the long weekend.


  



> But on a good note... you will be celebrating my birthday today with cake... at least she got it in within the same month... with a few hours to spare...


 

I haven't eaten anything but Triscuits and some strawberries  so lunch will be cake.


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> lunch will be cake.


I am SO regretting that decision now.    First, I'm sick to my stomach and second, I have this stupid song stuck in my brain:  

Cut the cake
Give me a little piece
Let me lick up the cream

Cut the cake
Well, just a little piece
baby you know what I mean

Cut the cake
Give me a little piece
A little lovin' on the side

Cut the cake
I need a little piece
Just to keep me satisfied

Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme that cake
It tastes so good don't pass it all around
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme that cake
You got to cut it down

Cut the cake
Just a little piece
Of your sweet love

Cut the cake
Don't you know that I
Can't get enough

Cut the cake
Want you to know that I
Ain't a greedy man

Cut the cake
Don't you know that I'll
Do the best I can

Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme that cake
Well, it tastes so good don't pass it all around
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme that cake
You got to cut it-down

Cut the cake
Give me a little piece
Let me lick up the cream

Cut the cake
Well, just a little piece
Baby you know what I mean

Cut the cake
Give me a little piece
A little lovin' on the side

Cut the cake
I need a little piece
Just to keep me satisfied

Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme that cake
Well it tastes so good don't pass it all around
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme that cake
Never knew you cooked the way you do
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme that cake
Tastes so good don't pass the recipe around
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme that cake
You got to
Cut it down
Cut it down
Cut it down
Cut the cake, please


----------



## jazz lady

*hey kwillia!*

I found all the lyrics for Bruce's "Devils & Dust" posted here.  


Got my finger on the trigger 
But I don't know who to trust 
I look into your eyes 
There's just devils and dust 

We're a long, long way from home Bob 
Home's a long, long way from us 
Feel the dirty winds blowin' 
Devils and dust 

I got God on my side 
I'm just trying to survive 
But if what you do to survive 
Kills the things you love 

Fear is a powerful thing 
It can turn your heart black you can trust 
It'll take your God-filled soul 
Fill it with devils and dust 

Well I dreamed of you last night 
In a field of blood and stone 
Blood began to dry 
And a smell began to rise 

Well I dreamed of you last night Mom 
In a field of mud and bone 
And your blood began to dry 
The smell began to rise 

Got God on our side 
We're just trying to survive 
But if what you do to survive 
Kills the things you love 

Fear is a powerful thing 
It'll turn your heart black you can trust 
It'll take your God-filled soul 
Fill it with devils and dust 
It'll take your God-filled soul 
Fill it with devils and dust 

Now every woman and every man 
They wanna take your right to stand 
Find the love with God wills 
The faith that He commands 

I've got my finger on the trigger 
Tonight faith just ain't enough 
And I look inside my heart 
There's just devils and dust 

But I've got God on my side 
And I'm just trying to survive 
But if what you do to survive 
Kills the things you love 

Fear is a dangerous thing 
It'll turn your heart black you can trust 
It'll take your God-filled soul 
Fill it with devils and dust 
It'll take your God-filled soul 
Fill it with devils and dust


----------



## jazz lady

*my fav from the album...*

I know what it's like to have failed baby
With the whole world lookin' on
I know what it's like to have been so sure
Wake up and find it all gone

Now you've got no reason to trust me
And tonight my confidence is a little rusty
It's getting late
And if you don't feel leavin' alone
Well maybe I can walk you baby
All the way home

Our old fears and failures
Well they do linger (oh yes they do)
Like the shadow of that ring
That was on your finger
Well those days darling,
Those days are dead and gone
Oh I could walk you baby
All the way home

Now there's things no one can rearrange
We both have yesterdays that we can't change
It's closing time - bartender's ringing last call
These days I don't stand on pride and
I've learned how to take a fall
Now the time has come
And if your first choice - he's gone
Well that's alright baby
'Cause I can walk you all the way home
All the way home
All the way home


----------



## kwillia

I don't have it yet...:sad:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't have it yet...:sad:


I'll bring it in tomorrow and let you borrow it.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't have it yet...:sad:



This is surprising! Why you have not new Bruce?


----------



## chaotic

You were the girl that changed my world
You were the girl for me
You lit the fuse, I stand accused
You were the first for me
But you turned me out, baby

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me (But you turned me on, baby)
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me

You were my thrills, you were my pills
You dropped a bomb on me
You turn me out, you turn me on
You turned me loose, then you turned me wrong

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me (But you turned me out, baby)
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me

Just like Adam and Eve, said you’d set me free
You took me to the sky, I’d never been so high
You were my pills, you were my thrills
You were my hope, baby, you were my smoke
You dropped a bomb, hey, babe

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me (But you turned me out, baby)
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me (But you turned me on, baby)

You dropped a bomb on me, baby (Mmm)
You dropped a bomb on me (You dropped a bomb on me, baby)
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me

We were in motion, felt like an ocean
You were the girl for me
You were the first explosion, turned out to be corrosion
You were the first for me
But you turned me out, baby

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me (Whoa...whoa...oh...oh...baby)
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me (I won’t forget what you done to me, babe)

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me

I-I-I
I-I-I won’t forget it
I-I-I
I-I-I won’t forget it

You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me
You dropped a bomb on me, baby
You dropped a bomb on me

I-I-I
I-I-I won’t forget it
I-I-I
I-I-I won’t forget it

You turned me out, you turned me on
And then you dropped me to the ground
You dropped a bomb on me.

You turned me out, you turned me on
And then you dropped me to the ground
You dropped a bomb on me
You turned me out, you turned me on
And then you dropped me to the ground
You dropped a bomb on me

You turned me out, then you turned me on
You dropped a bomb on me
You turned me out, then you turned me on
You dropped a bomb on me

You turned me out, then you turned me on
You dropped a bomb on me
You turned me out, then you turned me on
You dropped a bomb on me

You turned me out, then you turned me on
You dropped a bomb on me
You turned me out, then you turned me on
You dropped a bomb on me

You turned me out, then you turned me on
You dropped a bomb on me
You turned me out, then you turned me on
You dropped a bomb on me


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> This is surprising! Why you have not new Bruce?


It's sad isn't it...:sad:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> It's sad isn't it...:sad:



Not good. Get thee to Walmart!


----------



## chaotic

I got a penthouse in Manhattan, two more in Malibu.
I bought a '87s Cadillac Seville, girl I got a Mazarati too.
I wear diamonds on my fingers, I got a couple on my toes.
I wear the finest perfume money can buy, it keeps me smellin' like a rose.
If you wonder how I do it, there's just one simple rule.
I'm just cool. Honey, baby, can't you see?
Girl, I'm so cool. Ain't nobody bad like me?
C O O L.
What's that spell? - C O O L.
I might dine in San Francisco, dance all night in Rome.
I go any freakin' place I want you, and my lear jet brings me home.
I got ladies by the dozens, I got money by the ton.
Just ain't nobody better, heaven knows that I'm the one.
And it's all because of something that I didn't learn in school.
I'm just cool. Honey, baby, can't you see?
Girl, I'm so cool. Ain't nobody bad like me?
Sing it baby. - C O O L.
What's that spell? - C O O L.
That spell cool. - Cool.
What time is it?
Listen baby, it takes a lot of lovin' and a little money to be a friend of mine.
But baby, if you know how to shake that thing, I'll try to squeeze a little time.
Cuz I make love, love every mornin' to who's ever by my side.
Well, you might say that I'm a nymphomaniac, but it keeps me satisfied.
When I look into the mirror, it just tells me something I already know.
I'm so cool! Honey, baby, can't you see?
Girl, I'm so cool. Ain't nobody bad like me?
Sing it. - C O O L.
What's that spell? - C O O L.
What time is it? - Cool.
I'm so cool.
Cool, that's right. I'm cooler than Santa Claus, baby.
Ain't nobody bad like me? Somebody pinch me.
I must be dreamin', I know that's right.
Cuz there ain't nobody bad like me.
What time is it?
Is it time to get my hair done yet?
I said, What time is it??
Time to just walk and shake my head.
I'm cool 'til I'm dead.
Enough has been said, Come on baby, let's go to bed.
Everybody. - Walk, shake my head!
Cool 'til I'm dead!
Enough has been said, let's go to bed!
When I look into the mirror, It just tells me something I already know.
I'm so cool. Ain't nobody bad like me?
I'm so cool. I said, ain't nobody bad like me?
All together now. - C O O L.
What's that spell? - C O O L.
Band? - Yes!
Is anybody hot? - No!
You know why? - Why?
Cuz we're cool. - Cool!
Yes! No! Why? Cool!
Oh, I'm so cool


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Not good. Get thee to Walmart!


I'm supposed to be Body Pumping, but I can't get my brother off the phone....


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> All together now. - C O O L.
> What's that spell? - C O O L.
> Band? - Yes!
> Is anybody hot? - No!
> You know why? - Why?
> Cuz we're cool. - Cool!
> Yes! No! Why? Cool!
> Oh, I'm so cool


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to be Body Pumping, but I can't bet my brother off the phone....



Is this one of those things that shouldn't be asked about?


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Is this one of those things that shouldn't be asked about?


No... It's strength training done to music. I barbell an entire muscle group to one whole song, then move on to the next muscle group for the next song, etc. For example, squats are best done to "Da Butt", I do chest presses to "Push it", lunges to "One, Two Step"... shoulders to another, biceps to another, triceps to another, etc.   My bro is finally off the phone... gotta go do my warm up now (I do a disco dance warmup thingy to "Mmmmm Bop"...)

I made my own music mix based on tunes I downloaded from iTunes so it's a wild mix...


----------



## kwillia

See the curtains hangin' in the window, in the evenin' on a Friday night.
A little light a-shinin' through the window, lets me know everything is alright.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.

See the paper layin' in the sidewalk, a little music from the house next door.
So I walked on up to the doorstep, through the screen and across the floor.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.

Sweet days of summer, the jasmine's in bloom. July is dressed up and playing her tune.
And I come home from a hard day's work, and you're waiting there, not a care in the world.
See the smile a-waitin' in the kitchen, food cookin' and the plates for two.
See the arms that reach out to hold me, in the evening when the day is through.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.


----------



## kwillia

*Bob Segar...*

Someday, I know I'll find that road
And I, will pay back all I've owed
Somehow, I'll bear that heavy load
Someday

I know, I've never been the best
Never quite kept up with the rest
But someday you'll see I've reached that crest
Someday

And then we'll smile
And toast our glasses high
And the world will know
You and I

Till then in spite of all I've done
I'll keep on reachin for the sun
And someday we'll be number one
Someday


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.


I love this song.  I can almost smell the jasmine in the air.  

K, you were right about Keb' Mo'.  I picked up his "Back By Popular Demand" album and it's wonderful.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love this song.  I can almost smell the jasmine in the air.
> 
> K, you were right about Keb' Mo'.  I picked up his "Back By Popular Demand" album and it's wonderful.


You can't give me credit... Chaotic got me hooked on him... I have "Keb Mo"... I'll have to burn you a copy of mine and burn me a copy of yours...

I am absolutely hooked on "She just wants to dance"...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> You can't give me credit... Chaotic got me hooked on him... I have "Keb Mo"... I'll have to burn you a copy of mine and burn me a copy of yours...
> 
> I am absolutely hooked on "She just wants to dance"...



 Keb Mo is pretty cool.. Last year, DirecTV was running one of his live shows for a month. I was too lazy to hook up the VCR and tape it, and I'm bummed that I didn't. 

Jazz, did K get you to listen to Ted Hawkins yet?


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Jazz, did K get you to listen to Ted Hawkins yet?


I haven't shared Ted with Jazz yet...

Ted's pretty dayum awesome too, isn't he...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I haven't shared Ted with Jazz yet...
> 
> Ted's pretty dayum awesome too, isn't he...



:nevermindjazzgoaboutyerbusiness: just our secret

I'm digging the Ted, Kuhwilliah, thanks!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> :nevermindjazzgoaboutyerbusiness: just our secret
> 
> I'm digging the Ted, Kuhwilliah, thanks!


  I'm always the last to know.  

Thanks for Keb Mo.  He's awesome!


----------



## chaotic

*So I Married An Axe Murderer is on HBO...*

Harriet. Harry-ette. Hard-hearted harbinger of haggis. Beautiful, bemused, bellicose butcher. Un-trust... ing. Un-know... ing. Un-love... ed? "He wants you back," he screamed into the night air like a firefighter going to a window that has no fire... except the passion of his heart. I am lonely. It's really hard. This poem... sucks. 


There she goes
There she goes again
Racing through my brain
And I just can't contain
This feeling that remains

There she goes
There she goes again
Pulsing through my veins
And I just can't contain
This feeling that remains

There she goes
There she goes again
Racing through my brain
And I just can't contain
This feeling that remains

There she goes
There she goes again
She calls my name,
Pulls my train
No one else could heal my pain
And I just can't contain
This feeling that remains

There she goes
There she goes again
Chasing down my lane
And I just can't contain
This feeling that remains

There she goes
There she goes
There she goes


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> You dropped a bomb on me, baby
> You dropped a bomb on me (But you turned me on, baby)
> You dropped a bomb on me, baby
> You dropped a bomb on me


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm always the last to know.
> 
> Thanks for Keb Mo.  He's awesome!



I'm listening to some clips of the album you just got - pretty cool!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


I mentally gave you credit for posting that first if that means anything to you...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I mentally gave you credit for posting that first if that means anything to you...


You know it's all good! Just some chain yanking.

Mr. K-otic is doing a fine job up in this biatch! 

besides, it's kinda of a looney night!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm listening to some clips of the album you just got - pretty cool!


Actually, I got two.    I'm listening to his "Keep It Simple" album now.  

I also picked up the 40th anniversary  edition of Herb Albert's Tijuana Brass album "Whipped Cream & Other Delights."


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You know it's all good! Just some chain yanking.
> 
> Mr. K-otic is doing a fine job up in this biatch!
> 
> besides, it's kinda of a looney night!



Yo yo yo K-otic in tha hay-ous, big shout out to all my peeps in tha hood!

I'm down with my bad self.   :whitemansoverbite:


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I also picked up the 40th anniversary  edition of Herb Albert's Tijuana Brass album "Whipped Cream & Other Delights."


No, you did'ent. 

Early young boy porn


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo K-otic in tha hay-ous, big shout out to all my peeps in tha hood!
> 
> I'm down with my bad self.  :whitemansoverbite:


  OMG - Air is right - it IS a looney night.


----------



## kwillia

Just when I think I know what I'm thinking I get to thinking too hard and think I had better rethink my thoughts... I'm gonna go think about this some more...

Good night, everyone...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> No, you did'ent.
> 
> Early young boy porn


Yes, I did.    It looks like it had QUITE an effect on you.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Actually, I got two.    I'm listening to his "Keep It Simple" album now.



Let Your Light Shine was the song that got me listening to him. 



> I also picked up the 40th anniversary  edition of Herb Albert's Tijuana Brass album "Whipped Cream & Other Delights."



That album cover gave me a new appreciation for horns.. :blush:


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo K-otic in tha hay-ous, big shout out to all my peeps in tha hood!
> 
> I'm down with my bad self.  :whitemansoverbite:


:i'mtryingnottochukle:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Just when I think I know what I'm thinking I get to thinking too hard and think I had better rethink my thoughts... I'm gonna go think about this some more...
> 
> Good night, everyone...



I just had a thought.... no wait, that's subtraction.

I'm heading off to bed now as well.. Good night kids.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Just when I think I know what I'm thinking I get to thinking too hard and think I had better rethink my thoughts... I'm gonna go think about this some more...
> 
> Good night, everyone...


Sweet dreams!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Let Your Light Shine was the song that got me listening to him.


I just finished listening to that.  It's awesome.  I'm up to "Shave Yo Legs" now.  



> That album cover gave me a new appreciation for horns..


I'm sure it did.  I was just reading some of the notes about the cover:


> As Esquire magazine put it in a 1989 tribute to the cover, "Here is what lust looked like in 1966."  Indeed, its risque invitation to sexual fantasy made it a must-have for intergenerational ogling by '60s fathers and sons.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good night, everyone...


Good night, k. See you tomorrow. 



			
				chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm heading off to bed now as well.. Good night kids.


Good night, c. Thanks for the tunes and laughs. 

I should be going myself to bed myself, but I've got an hour's worth of work left to do.


----------



## Agee

...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> ...


That's it!    It also came with a poster of the cover.  Do you want it?  

All the songs are remastered plus it includes 2 previously unreleased tracks.


----------



## jazz lady

*I'm sure chaotic or kwillia probably posted it, but Keb Mo is awesome...*

Hello my old friend
It's been awhile
All our old clothes
Are back in style
We went our separate ways,
Only to return
To face a lesson
We failed to learn

We didn't understand the truth
we were blinded by the eyes of youth
But time kept on moving
and a change has come
You think that I don't know
Where you're coming from 

Well I feel just like you
And I cry just like you
But I heal just like you
And under my skin
I'm just like you

You gave your love and your innocence
and they took away your confidence
Well I'm not those women
I'm not those men
Put your arms around me
I am your friend

'Cause I feel just like you
And I cry just like you
But I heal just like you
And under my skin
I'm just like you...

You and everybody else
When I get hurt
I cry for help
And I've got secrets
That god only knows
And god knows I feel...
just like you
And I cry just like you
But I heal just like you
And under my skin
I'm just like you

I feel just like you
And i cry just like you
I heal just like you
And i break down just like you
I feel just like you...
And i cry just like you 
But im weak just like you
And under my skin... 
Im just like you...

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*and chaka kahn because I listened to this song about 20 times tonight...*

and yes, I just posted it last week.  

Captured effortlessly
That’s the way it was
Happened so naturally
I did not know it was love
The next thing I felt was
You holding me close
What was I gonna do? 
I let myself go

And now we’re flyin’ through the star
I hope this night will last forever

I’ve been waitin’ for you
It’s been so long
I knew just what I would do
When I heard your song
Filled my heart with your bliss
Gave me freedom
You knew I could not resist
I needed someone

And now we’re flyin’ through the stars
I hope this night will last forever
Oh oh oh oh

Ain’t nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain’t nobody
Loves me better than you

I wait for night time to come
And bring you to me
Can’t believe I’m the one
I was so lonely
I feel like no one could feel
I must be dreamin’
I want this dream to be real
I need this feelin’

I make my wish upon a star
And hope this night will last forever

Ain’t nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain’t nobody
Loves me better than you

And first you put your arms around me
Then you put your charms around me
I can’t resist this sweet surrender
Oh my nights are warm and tender
We stare into each other’s eyes
And what we see is no surprise
Got a feeling most with treasure
And a love so deep we cannot measure

Ain’t nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain’t nobody
Loves me better than you


----------



## jazz lady

*Ahhhh...*

A Taste Of Honey...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *and chaka kahn because I listened to this song about 20 times tonight...*
> 
> and yes, I just posted it last week.


You getting psyched for the show?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You getting psyched for the show?


"Psyched" is putting it mildly.    I'm fairly quivering in anticipation.    I call it my jazz festival psychosis.    The next couple of days can't go fast enough.  

Goodnight sweetheart.  Thanks for keeping me company.


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> A Taste Of Honey...


Even after 40 years, the songs on this album are STILL phenomenal.


----------



## kwillia

Jazzy, you are talking to yourself...


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Jazzy, you are talking to yourself...



:inthezone:


----------



## Agee

*The Troggs*

Heard this one while getting ready this am:  

Wild thing...you make my heart sing...
You make everything
Groovy
I said wild thing...

Wild thing, I think I love you
But I wanna know for sure
Come on, hold me tight
I love you

Wild thing...you make my heart sing...
You make everything
Groovy
I said wild thing...

Wild thing, I think you move me
But I wanna know for sure
So come on, hold me tight
You move me


----------



## Agee

*Tone-Luc*

Let's do it

Workin' all week 9 to 5 for my money
So when the weekend comes I go get live with the honey
Rollin' down the street I saw this girl and she was pumpin'
I winked my eye she got into the ride went to a club was jumpin'
Introduce myself as Loc she said "You're a liar"
I said "I got it goin' on baby doll and I'm on fire"
Took her to the hotel she said "You're the king"
I said "Be my queen if you know what I mean and let us do the wild thing

Wild thing (x2)

Shoppin' at the mall looking for some gear to buy
I saw this girl she cool rocked my world and I had to adjust my fly
She looked at me and smiled and said "You have plans for the night"
I said "Hopefully if things go well I'll be with you tonight"
So we journeyed to her house one thing led to an other
I keyed the door we cold hit the floor looked up and it was her mother
I didn't know what to say I was hanging by a string
She said "Hey you two I was once like you and I liked to do the wild thing"

Wild thing
She loved to do the wild thing
Wild thing
Please baby baby please

Posse in effect hangin' out is always hype
And when me and the crew leave the shindig I want a girl who's just my type
Saw this luscious little frame I ain't lyin' fellas she was fine
The sweet young miss go gave me a kiss and I knew that she was mine
Took her to the limousine still parked outside
I tipped the chauffeur when it was over and I gave her my own ride
Couldn't get her off my jack she was like static cling
But that's what happens when body start slappin' from doin' the wild thing

Wild thing
She wanna do the wild thing
Please baby baby please

Wild thing

Doin' a little show at the local discotheque
This fine youg chick was on my jack so I say what the heck
She want to come on stage and do her little dance
So I said chill for now but maybe later you'll get your chance
So when the show was finished I took her around the way
And what do you know she was good to go without a word to say
We was all alone and she said "Tone let me tell you one thing
I need $50 to make you holler I get paid to do the wild thing"

Say what
Yo love you must be kidding
You're walkin' babe
Just break out of here
Hasta la vista baby

Wild thing


----------



## Agee

*Jimi Hendrix*

At the monterey pop festival
Come on man sing it with me

Wild thing, you make my heart sing
Oh
You make a everything, groovy
Wild thing

Wild thing I think you move me
But I want a know for sure
Come on and ssssssock it to me one more time
(click)you move me

Wild thing, you make my heart sing
Oh
You make a everything, groovy
A sing again
Wild thing
Yeah

Wild thing I think you move me
But I want a know for sure
Come on and ssssssock it to me one more time again
Oh shucks I love ya

Wild thing, you make my heart sing
You make a everything, groovy
Yeah wild thing
Yeah wild thing
Yeah yeah wild thing
Yeah yeah yeah wild thing
Oh sock it to me
Wild thing

Jimi hendrix!!!!!!!!


----------



## morganj614

*Does he love me?
I wanna know!
How can I tell if he loves me so?

(Is it in his eyes?)
Oh no! You need to see!
(Is it in his size?)
Oh no! You make believe!
If you wanna know 
If he loves you so
Its in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

(Oh yeah! Or is it in his face?)
no girls! It's just his charms!
(In his warm embrace?)
no girls! That's just his arms!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)
yeah!! Its in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

Oh, oh, oh, honey ! 
Squeeze him tight!
Find out what you wanna know!
promise love, and if it really is,
It's there in his kiss!

(How 'bout the way he acts?)
no no no! That's not the way!
You're not listenin' to all I'm sayin'!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!) 
Oh, yeah! Its in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

Oh, oh, oh, hold him ! 
Squeeze him tight!
Find out what you wanna know!
promise love, and if it really is,
well It's there in his kiss!

(How 'bout the way he acts?)
no no no! That's not the way!
You're not listenin' to all I'm sayin'!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!) 
Oh, yeah ! Its in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)
mmmm ! Its in his kiss!
(that's where it is) 
mmmm is in his kiss*


----------



## kwillia

Air, I'm sensing you have a theme thing going this morning... I can't quite put my finger on it tho...<img src="http://www.kurts-smilies.de/gruebel.gif">


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Air, I'm sensing you have a theme thing going this morning... I can't quite put my finger on it tho...


You wanna guess who was the first person I thought of when I heard that song...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You wanna guess who was the first person I thought of when I heard that song...


Charo... She can get pretty wild when she does that "cootchy cootchy" thing...:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Jazzy, you are talking to yourself...


Because everybody else left me all alone.  



			
				virgovictoria said:
			
		

> :inthezone:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Charo... She can get pretty wild when she does that "cootchy cootchy" thing...:shrug:


"Charo", I think not. Actually, it was a small group of forum ladies who love musica!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Charo", I think not. Actually, it was a small group of forum ladies who love musica!


"Air's girls"


----------



## morganj614

*My life goes on in endless song
Above earth's lamentations,
I hear the real, though far-off hymn
That hails a new creation.

Through all the tumult and the strife
I hear it's music ringing,
It sounds an echo in my soul.
How can I keep from singing?

While though the tempest loudly roars,
I hear the truth, it liveth.
And though the darkness 'round me close,
Songs in the night it giveth.

No storm can shake my inmost calm,
While to that rock I'm clinging.
Since love is lord of heaven and earth
How can I keep from singing?
When tyrants tremble in their fear
And hear their death knell ringing,
When friends rejoice both far and near
How can I keep from singing?

In prison cell and dungeon vile
Our thoughts to them are winging,
When friends by shame are undefiled
How can I keep from singing?*


----------



## morganj614

*Who can say where the road goes
Where the day flows, only time
And who can say if your love grows
As your heart chose, only time

Who can say why your heart sighs
As your love flies, only time
And who can say why your heart cries
When your love lies, only time

Who can say when the roads meet
That love might be in your heart
And who can say when the day sleeps
If the night keeps all your heart
Night keeps all your heart

Who can say if your love grows
As your heart chose
- Only time
And who can say where the road goes
Where the day flows, only time

Who knows? Only time*


----------



## kwillia

Yo, Jazzy... thanks sooooo much... I'm in Bruuuuuce heaven...  He wants to walk me all the way home...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yo, Jazzy... thanks sooooo much... I'm in Bruuuuuce heaven... He wants to walk me all the way home...


You're welcome.  You deserved your own copy to wear out.    Plus watch the videos.  

Isn't it great? You can hear every nuance of his voice. :shiver:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Isn't it great? You can hear every nuance of his voice. :shiver:


Definate :shiver:


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks for the earworm from my horoscope, k...*

You love her 
But she loves him
And he loves somebody else
You just can't win 
And so it goes
Till the day you die
This thing they call love 
It's gonna make you cry 
I've had the blues 
The reds and the pinks 
One thing for sure 

(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 

Two by two and side by side 
Love's gonna find you yes it is 
You just can't hide
You'll hear it call 
Your heart will fall
Then love will fly 
It's gonna soar 
I don't care for any casanova thing
All I can say is 
Love stinks

(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 

I've been through diamonds
I've been through minks
I've been through it all 
Love stinks

(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 

    Oh, what a day it's been so far...


----------



## kwillia

*I'm having a pretty good day...*

Blind man wavin' by the side of the road
I'm in a flat bed Ford carrying a heavy load
With a sweet thing sippin' on a blueberry wine
On a flat black highway down in Carolina
Black bird slippin' in a sky of blue

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you, honey
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Little boy carryin' a fishin' pole
Little girl pickin' berries straight off of the vine
Brown bag filled with a little green toad
We hook 'em through the lip and throw 'em off of the line
Your sweet brown legs got me feeling so blue

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Black car shinin' on a Sunday morn
Mama go to church now, Mama go to church now
Friday night daddy's shirt is torn
Daddy's goin' downtown, daddy's goin' downtown
Ain't no one understand this sweet thing we do

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Field turned up, the seed is sowed
Rain comin' in from over 'cross the road
Big black curtain coming 'cross the field
Blind 'll see, the lame will be healed
Brown eyed girl, I turned my back on you, now it's lonely

All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you,
Ain't nothin' in this world take away these blues

All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> All I'm thinkin' about is you


Please don't OD on Bruce.


----------



## morganj614

*Kissing like a bandit
Stealing time
Underneath a sycamore tree
Cupid by the hour sends
Valentines
To my sweet lover and me
Slowly
But surely
Your appetite is more than I knew
Sweetly
Softly
I'm falling in love with you

Wish me love a wishing well
To kiss and tell
A wishing well of butterfly tears
Wish me love a wishing well
To kiss and tell
A wishing well of crocodile cheers

Hugging like a monkey see
Monkey do
Right beside a riverboat gambler
Erotic images float through my head
So I wanna be
Your midnight rambler
Quickly
Quickly
The blood races through my veins
Quickly
Loudly
I wanna hear those sugar bells ring

Wish me love a wishing well
To kiss and tell
A wishing well of butterfly tears
Wish me love a wishing well
To kiss and tell
A wishing well of crocodile cheers*


----------



## kwillia

*Awesome!*

You say, 
You want to get over.
What are you gonna do?
Watch the world go by
In a corner of the room?

I know,
None of my business.
But there's something I need to say,
If you could see you
The way I see you
You'd start flying on your own.

Step aside and . . .

refrain:
Let your light shine.
Let your love show
It's a short ride
Down the long road.
When the rains come 
And the winds blow
Let your light shine
Wherever you go.

This world is ready and waiting
For you to break on through.
It's time to recognize,
To realize, 
You're the only one like you.
Step on up,
Step into your greatness. 
Don't be afraid.
There's a place where you will rise up to;
No one else could do what you do.

Get out of the way
refrain

Get out of the way
refrain - 2x 

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Let your light shine.
> Let your love show
> It's a short ride
> Down the long road.
> When the rains come
> And the winds blow
> Let your light shine
> Wherever you go.


  That's my favorite so far.  I think chaotic posted that was the one that got him listening to Keb.


----------



## kwillia

I'm also totally blown away by "Shave Yo' Legs", "Closer", "I'm Amazing", and "Proving You Wrong" but can't find online lyrics for those...

Don't tell Bruce, but I'm enjoying the hell out of Keb's album and can't stop listening to it...


----------



## jazz lady

I loved those songs, too.  I have found very few of his lyrics online though.  

Poor Bruce.  Thrown over so soon.


----------



## Tomcat

Such a nice day out this afternoon:

Let’s go surfin’ now. 
Ev’rybody’s learnin’ how. 
Come on a safari with me. 
(Come on a safari with...)

Early in the morning we’ll be starting out.
Some honeys will be comin’ along.
We’re loading up our woodie with our boards inside,
And headin’ out singing our song.

Come on baby, wait and see, yes
I’m gonna take you surfin’ with me. (Come on along.)
Yes baby, wait and see, yeah,
I’m gonna take you surfin’ with me. 

Let’s go surfin’ now.
Ev’rybody’s learnin’ how.
Come on a safari with me. 
(Come on a safari with...)

Huntington to Malibu they’re shootin’ the pier,
And Rincon they’re walkin’ the nose.
We’re going on safari to the islands this year,
So if you’re coming get ready to go. 

Come on baby, wait and see, yes
I’m gonna take you surfin’ with me. (Come on along.)
Yes baby, wait and see, yeah,
I’m gonna take you surfin’ with me. 

Let’s go surfin’ now.
Ev’rybody’s learnin’ how.
Come on a safari with me. 
(Come on a safari with...)

They’re angling in Laguna and Cerro Azul.
They’re kickin’ out in Doheny too.
I tell ya’ surfin’s mighty wild
It’s getting’ bigger ev’ry day,
From Hawaii to the shores of Peru

Come on baby, wait and see, yes
I’m gonna take you surfin’ with me. (Come on along.)
Yes baby, wait and see, yeah,
I’m gonna take you surfin’ with me. 

Let’s go surfin’ now. 
Ev’rybody’s learnin’ how.
Come on a safari with me. 
(Come on a safari with...)

With me
Surfin' Safari
With me
Surfin' Safari
With me
Surfin' Safari
With me
Surfin' Safari
With me
Surfin' Safari
With me
Surfin' Safari
With me
Surfin' Safari


----------



## tomchamp

You and me we were the pretenders
*YOU* let it all slip away   
In the end what you don't surrender
Well the world just strips away

Girl, ain't no kindness in the face of strangers
Ain't gonna find no miracles here
Well you can wait on your blesses my darlin'
But I got a deal for you right here

I ain't lookin' for praise or pity
I ain't comin' 'round searchin' for a crutch
I just want someone to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Ain't no mercy on the streets of this town
Ain't no bread from heavenly skies
Ain't nobody drawin' wine from this blood
It's just you and me tonight

Tell me, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want something to hold on to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Oh girl that feeling of safety you prize
Well it comes at a hard hard price
You can't shut off the risk and the pain
Without losin' the love that remains
We're all riders on this train

So you've been broken and you've been hurt
Show me somebody who ain't
Yeah, I know I ain't nobody's bargain
But, hell, a little touchup
and a little paint...

You might need somethin' to hold on to
When all the answers, they don't amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch

Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that Human Touch
Feel a little of that Human Touch
Give me a little of that Human Touch


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> You and me we were the pretenders
> *YOU* let it all slip away


I'm sorry...


----------



## tomchamp

Bruce to kwillia   


			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...



I hold you in my arms
as the band plays
What are those words whispered baby
just as you turn away
I saw you last night
out on the edge of town
I wanna read your mind
To know just what I've got in this new thing I've found
So tell me what I see
when I look in your eyes
Is that you baby
or just a brilliant disguise

I heard somebody call your name
from underneath our willow
I saw something tucked in shame
underneath your pillow
Well I've tried so hard baby
but I just can't see
What a woman like you
is doing with me
So tell me who I see
when I look in your eyes
Is that you baby
or just a brilliant disguise

Now look at me baby
struggling to do everything right
And then it all falls apart
when out go the lights
I'm just a lonely pilgrim
I walk this world in wealth
I want to know if it's you I don't trust
'cause I damn sure don't trust myself

Now you play the loving woman
I'll play the faithful man
But just don't look too close
into the palm of my hand
We stood at the alter
the gypsy swore our future was right
But come the wee wee hours
Well maybe baby the gypsy lied
So when you look at me
you better look hard and look twice
Is that me baby
or just a brilliant disguise

Tonight our bed is cold
I'm lost in the darkness of our love
God have mercy on the man
Who doubts what he's sure of


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Bruce to kwillia


'Tis nothing sweeter than make-up posting...


----------



## tomchamp

*Bruce and kwillia!*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> 'Tis nothing sweeter than make-up posting...


   


Fat man sitting on a little stool
Takes the money from my hand while his eyes take a walk all over you
Hands me the ticket smiles and whispers good luck
Cuddle up angel cuddle up my little dove
We'll ride down baby into this tunnel of love

I can feel the soft silk of your blouse
And them soft thrills in our little fun house
Then the lights go out and it's just the three of us
You me and all that stuff we're so scared of
Gotta ride down baby into this tunnel of love

There's a crazy mirror showing us both in 5-D
I'm laughing at you you're laughing at me
There's a room of shadows that gets so dark brother
It's easy for two people to lose each other in this tunnel of love

it ought to be easy ought to be simple enough
Man meets woman and they fall in love
But the house is haunted and the ride gets rough
And you've got to learn to live with what you can't rise above if you want to ride on down in through this tunnel of love


----------



## jazz lady

*heard this while at lunch today...*

Photographer smile
Take a break for a while
Take a rest, do your very best
Take five, honey
Five, honey

Search in your bag
Light up a ###
Think it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive, honey
Alive, honey

Say, when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All a your (blue money)
Blue money (blue money)

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-don'
do-do-do-you do, n' do-do-do-you-don' 
do-do

Alright, (do-do) do-it

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-don' 
do-do-do-you do, n' do-do-do-you-don' 
do-do, do-do

(short instrumental & sax solo) 


alright(do-do, do-do)

Well the cameraman smiles
Take a break for a while
Do your best, your very best
Take five, honey
Take five


Well, you search in your bag
Light up a ###
Think it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive, honey
Alive, honey


Say, when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All a your (blue money)
Blue money (blue money)

Alright

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-don' 
do-do-do-you do, n' do-do-do-you-do'n-do-do

Alright (do-do)

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-don' 
do-do-do-you-do, n' do-do-do-you-don' do-do (do-do)

Alright (do-do)

Get it!


(Instrumental & sax solo)


One more time

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-don' 
do-do-do-you do, n' do-do-do-you-do'n-do-do (do-do)
Hey! (do-do)


Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-don' 
do-do-do-you-do, n' do-do-do-you-do'n-do-do
Alright, do-do


Say, when this is all over
We'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend all your

(Breau money) breau money
Blue money (blue money)

Ooh

Juice money, loose money
Juice money, loose money, honey

(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)

What kind a money, honey?
(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)

Juice money, loose money
(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)

Blue money
(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)

Juice money
(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)

Loose money

Blue money

Hey! alright

FADES-

Juice money

Ow!


Long as you wanna be.









</PRE>


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That's my favorite so far.  I think chaotic posted that was the one that got him listening to Keb.



Yep that's the one!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yep that's the one!


Thank you.    I think kwillia and I have almost overdosed on him.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank you.    I think kwillia and I have almost overdosed on him.


----------



## chaotic

*Jazzhottie put me in the mood for Van Morrison*

Down the mystic avenue I walk again
Remembering the days gone by
And I'm knocking with my heart 

And all the girls walk by
In all their summer fashions
And the churchbells chime
On a summer Sunday afternoon 

She gives me religion
She gives me religion 

And the angel of imagination
Opened up my gate
She said "come right in
I saw you knocking with your heart." 

And the angel of imagination
She lit your fiery vision bright
Let your flame burn into the night
I saw you knocking with your heart 

She gives me religion
She gives me religion
It's all right 

And all the girls walk by
In all their summer fashions
And the churchbells chime
On a summer Sunday afternoon 

It's all right
She gives me religion
I said she gives me religion
And I'm knocking and I'm knocking with my heart
And I'm knocking, knocking with my heart
And I'm knocking with my heart


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> What a coincidence.... he gave me religion.... oh god, oh god, oh god!


 

What do atheists scream during  ?

:caughtya:


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> *Jazzhottie put me in the mood for Van Morrison*


  Just call me Sleeping Beauty right now.    I just woke up from a nice nap from my hammock.  It was absolutely delicious.    I'd probably still be asleep, but the darn whippoorwill scared me by being so close and loud tonight.  



> Down the mystic avenue I walk again
> Remembering the days gone by
> And I'm knocking with my heart


Another nice song!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> What do atheists scream during  ?


Their own name?  



> :caughtya:


K, you are sooooooooo busted!


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> K, you are sooooooooo busted!


----------



## jazz lady

*I feel a chaka-thon part 2 coming on...*

You said you won’t
I bet my neck, I bet you will
I’m gonna check my love
You I’m gonna thrill
Can’t imagine what you’ve missed
Can’t go on
Meet me at midnight in the light that starts the love

Since there’s was you
I changed my mind about it all
Instead of goin’ on
I’m gonna settle for a fall
My love, my love will lift you up, up, up

You came into my life and now I realize
Today we love, we might, but it is for sure at midnight

Since there’s was you
I changed my mind about it all
Instead of goin’ on
I’m gonna settle for a fall
My love, my love will lift you up, up, up

You came into my life and now I realize
Today we love, we might, but it is for sure at midnight
At midnight, at midnight, at midnight


----------



## kwillia

*Srv...*

You're gonna miss me little baby the day that I'm gone 
You're gonna miss me little darlin the day that I'm gone 
Cause I'm leavin in the mornin, won't be back at all 

You have run me ragged baby, It's your own fault you're on your own 
You have run me ragged darlin, It's your own fault you're on your own 
You didn't want me no way baby, till your other man was gone 

You can try to get me back baby, with all your tricks and charms 
You can try to get me back baby, with all your tricks and charms 
But when all your games are over, you'll be left with empty arms 

[guitar solo x3] 

You have run me ragged baby, It's your own fault you're on your own 
You have run me ragged darlin, It's your own fault you're on your own 
You didn't want me no way baby, till your other man was gone 

You can try to get me back baby, with all your tricks and charms 
You can try to get me back baby, with all your tricks and charms 
But when all your games are over, you'll be left with empty arms


----------



## kwillia

*More SRV....*

God knows I love you, baby, tell the world I do
God knows I love you, darlin', tell the world I do
I'l do anythang, just to be loved by you

Got so much trouble, I. . .don't know what to do
Got so much trouble, I. . .don't know what to do
Yeah, I'll do anythang, just to make love to you

I want to hug ya, kiss ya, squeeze ya till my arms fall off
I wants to hug ya, kiss ya, squeeze ya till my arms fall off
God knows about that, baby. . .baby, that I love you so

Got so much trouble, I. . .don't know what to do
Got so much trouble, I. . .don't know what to do
Yeah, I'll do anythang just to make love to you

I want to hug ya, kiss ya, squeeze ya till my arms fall off
I wants to hug ya, kiss ya, squeeze ya till my arms fall off
You'll know about that, baby. . .baby that I love you so


----------



## jazz lady

*chakachakachakachakachakachaka...*

Once you get started, oh it’s hard to stop
You can’t stop you just can’t stop
When you get down y’all
When you get down ain’t no turnin’ back no

Everybody party hearty
To get back in the groove
I like the way you do it .. way you do it
I like the way you move

It’s a good thing
Hear a funky sound
Everybody let’s get on down
You gon do it like you never done before
Hey .. hey

I just want you to know that
Once you get started, oh it’s hard to stop
You can’t stop you just can’t stop
When you get down y’all
When you get down ain’t no turnin’ back no

Everybody party hearty
To get right in the groove
I love the way you do it .. way you do it
I like the way you move

It’s the new thing
When ya know that ya getting’ on down, yeah
Everybody come on y’all and get down with me
You can do it like you never done before, yeah

Once you get started, oh it’s hard to stop
You can’t stop you just can’t stop
When you get down y’all
When you get down ain’t no turnin’ back no

Now that ya got down
We just wanna say
If you dig the funky, funky music
Come on and move it this way

Come on and move, come on and groove


----------



## kwillia

SRV...:guitar:

Woo wee baby I declare you sure look fine
Woo wee baby I declare you sure look fine
A girl like you has made a many man change his mind

Baby when you walk you know you shake like a willow tree
Baby when you walk you know you shake like a willow tree
A girl like you would just love to make a fool of me

Let me love you baby
Let me love you baby
Let me love you little darlin'
Let me love you baby
Let me love you darlin' 'til your good love drives me crazy

Let me love you baby
Let me love you baby
Let me love you little darlin'
Let me love you baby
Let me love you darlin' 'til your good love drives me crazy


----------



## chaotic

I ain't gone 'n' give up on love....Love won't give up on me
I ain't gone 'n' give up on love....Love ain't gone 'n' give up on me
Every tear that I've cried....Only washed away the fear inside
Now I, I ain't gone 'n' give up on love

Every beat of my heart....Pounds with joy and not with pain
Every beat of my heart....Pounds with joy and not in vain
And although those are painful memories....Only brought me to my knees
I was just given up on love

Little Johnny Taylor told us so long ago
What about the midnight cryin'....Wo that cheatin' and lyin'
What about the price that will....Oh surely be paid
Those that gave up on love....Love will have it's day
I ain't givin' up on love

I ain't gone 'n' give up on love....Love won't give up on me
I ain't gone 'n' give up on love....Love won't give up on me
Every time I cry....Love just won't let me be....Won't set me free


----------



## kwillia

Well I'm lookin' out the window, I'm lookin' at you
Yeah I'm lookin' out the window, I'm lookin' at you

Well I'm dreamin' all the sweet dreams and the memories of the past
Feel so fine honey, thats why our love should last
Feel so good baby and it's all because of you
I've gotta love ya, I need to love ya, I want to love ya so nice
We're havin' all the time to ourselves
Yeah we're havin' all the fun to ourselves

Lord I'm pickin' up the pieces off the shelf
Won't take long baby 'cause there's hardly any left
Feel so good baby but it's all because of you

I've gotta love ya, I need to love ya, I want to love ya so nice
I'm lookin' out the window, I'm lookin' at you
Yeah I'm lookin' out the window, I'm lookin' at you

Well I'm dreamin' all the sweet dreams and the memories of the past
Feel so fine honey, thats why our love should last
Feel so good darlin' and it's all because of you
I've gotta love ya, I need to love ya, I want to love ya so nice

I'm lookin' out the window, I'm lookin' at you
Yeah I'm lookin' out the window, I'm lookin' at you
Yeah I'm lookin' out the window, I'm lookin' at you

:guitar:


----------



## chaotic

I'm leavin' you woman
Before I commit some crime
I'm leavin' you woman
Before I commit a crime
You the evilest woman
I think ever crossed my mind

You put poison in my coffee
Instead of milk or cream
You poison my coffee
In with that milk and cream
You're the meanest woman
I think I've most ever seen

You mix my drink
With a can of Red Devil lye
You mix my drink
With a can of Red Devil lye
Then you sit right down
Watchin' me, hopin' I might die

You better be watchin' me baby
Baby it was not my time
You better be watchin' me baby
Just might be your time


----------



## kwillia

Well now sittin' here so lonely, feelin' oh so blue
My baby's tryin' to mistreat me
And I don't know what to do
So I'm cryin'
Why do I have to feel this way
If I can't love my baby, I can't live another day

Yeah I've loved her for such a long time, to end it all this way
Sittin' here so lonely, tears keep fallin' just like rain
So I'm cryin'
Why do I have to feel this way
If I can't love my baby, I can't live another day

Yeah you know I love you baby, I'll do anything for you
But when we start to fightin', I just get these same old blues
So I'm cryin'
Why do I have to feel this way
If I can't love my baby, I can't live another day

Yeah now when I first met you baby, at a dance and we did fine
Now we're together and yeah it's a total waste of time
So I'm cryin
Why do I have to feel this way
If I can't love my baby, I can't live another day

Well I guess it's just my own fault, the truth I cannot hide
But if I ever get her back again, I'll stay right by her side
I won't be cryin'
I'll stay happy that a way
I'll be lovin' my little baby, every night and every day


----------



## jazz lady

*more chaka...*

I will love you anyway
Even if you cannot stay
I think you are the one for me
Here is where you ought to be
I just want to satisfy ya
Though you’re not mine
I can’t deny ya
Don’t you hear me talking baby? 
Love me now or I’ll go crazy

Chorus:
Oh sweet thing
Don’t you know you’re my everything? 
Oh sweet thing
Don’t you know you’re my everything? 
Yes, you are

I wish you were my lover
But ya act so undercover
To love you child my who life long
Be it right, or be it wrong
I’m only what you make me, baby
Don’t walk away, don’t be so shady
Don’t want your mind, don’t want your money
These words I say, they may sound funny, but...

Oh sweet thing
Don’t you know you’re my everything? 
Oh sweet thing
Don’t you know you’re my everything? 
Yes, you are

You are my heat
You are my fire
You make me weak with strong desire
To love you chile my whole life long
Be it right, or be it wrong
I just want to satisfy ya
Though you’re not mine
I can’t deny ya
Don’t you hear me talking baby? 
Love me now or I’ll go crazy

You’re my heat, you are my fire
You’re not mine, I can’t deny ya
Don’t you hear me talking, baby? 
Love me now, or I’ll go crazy


  Is it getting hot in here or is it just me?  :fanningherselfvigorously:


----------



## kwillia

*This one nears the top of my list of favs by SRV...*


Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey mama look at little sis
Out in the backyard, playin' like this
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey, look at little sister

What about the neighbors, what they gonna say
Stop little sister, gettin' carried away
Hey hey hey, look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey, look at little sister

Shakin' like a tree, rollin' like a log
Shakin' and a rollin' now, that ain't all
Hey hey hey, look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey, look at little sister

Shakin' like a tree, rollin' like a log
Shakin' and a rollin' now, that ain't all
Hey hey hey, look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey, look at little sister

What about the neighbors, what they gonna say
Stop little sister, gettin' carried away
Hey hey hey, look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey, look at little sister


----------



## chaotic

*Fav SRV for me*

Runnin' through this business of life
Rarely time if I'm needed to
Ain't so funny when things ain't feelin' right
Then daddy's hand helps to see me through
Sweet as sugar, love won't wash away
Rain or shine, it's always here to stay
All these years you and I've spent together
All this, we just couldn't stand the weather

Like a train that stops at every station
We all deal with trials and tribulations
Fear hangs the fellow that ties up his years
Entangled in yellow and cries all his tears
Changes come before we can grow
Learn to see them before we're too old
Don't just take me for tryin' to be heavy
Understand, it's time to get ready for the storm


----------



## kwillia

Classic...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Classic...



All of them


----------



## jazz lady

*classic chaka...*



A faded photograph I mailed to you
With feelings I don’t want to face
And a long song of surrender in blue
I remember when you took my breath away

Chanson papillon, we were very young
Like butterflies, like hot butterfly
Chanson papillon, we had just begun
We let it slide on by
We didn’t realize

All our memories are burning in time
Like a bittersweet perfume
Can you tell me how a love that’s so fine
Could have climaxed in a single afternoon

Gone are the days of instant romance
And the nights of slow goodbyes
That was a time of life when foxy was the dance
But then you got wise to all my lies

Chanson papillon, we were very young
Like butterflies, like hot butterfly
Chanson papillon, we had just begun
We let it slide on by
We didn’t realize

Chanson papillon, chanson
Chanson papillon, chanson
Chanson papillon, chanson
Chanson papillon, chanson


----------



## vraiblonde

People see us everywhere
They think you really care 
But myself I can't deceive 
I know it's only make believe



My one and only prayer 
Is that someday you'll care 
My hopes my dreams come true 
My one and only you 
No one will ever know 
How much I love you so 
My only prayer will be 
Someday you'll care for me 
But it's only make believe



My hope my dreams come true 
My life I'd give for you 
My heart a wedding ring 
My all my everything 
My heart I can't control 
You rule my very soul 
My prayers my hopes my schemes 
You are my every dream 
But it's only make believe



My one and only prayer 
Is that someday you'll care 
My hopes my dreams come true 
My one and only you 
No one will ever know 
How much I love you so 
My only prayer will be 
Someday you'll care for me 
But it's only make believe









</PRE>


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No one will ever know
> How much I love you so
> My only prayer will be
> Someday you'll care for me
> But it's only make believe [/quote]
> 
> One of the all-time great slow-dancing songs!


----------



## tomchamp

*Jc!*

This ain't no place for losers
Or the innocent of mind
It's a full time job
For anyone, to stay alive
The streets have shallow boundaries
For the war that's everyone
What a wasteland for
Broken dreams and hired guns
Shelter me, baby shelter me
When I'm sitting like I'm losing ground
Shelter me
I've gone to sleep
But when I open
The other goes my tears
In the darkness
I can I can hide my heart
But non of my fears
In the morning
Like a soldier
I look closed up battleground
Another day
Another part of me
And the world goes round
Shelter me
Won't you shelter me
When I'm sitting like I'm losing ground
Shelter me
Won't you shelter me
Oh, shelter me
When I lose control
Of my own home
Shelter me
Everytime time I tumble down
I want to pack it up and leave this town
But when I finally get the nerve
Get cleared out of the shoes
I'm thanking you
I'm thanking you
Baby shelter me
Please shelter me
When I'm sitting down, and losing ground
Shelter me
Won't you shelter me
When I lose control
Am I alone
Shelter me
Won't you shelter me
Oh, shelter me
Baby please
Oh, shelter me
Stay back and shelter me
Come on and shelter me
When I lose control
Am I alone
Shelter me


----------



## jazz lady

*chaka has a wonderful version of this song...*

Got to be there
Be there in the mornin’

Got to be there
Be there in the mornin’
When he says hello to the world
Got to be there
Be there bringin’ good times
And show him that I’m his girl
Oh what a feeling there’ll be
The moment I know he loves me

’cause when I look in his eyes
I realize
I need him sharin’ the world beside me
That’s why I’ve got to be there

Be there in the mornin’
And welcomin’ him into the world
And show him that I’m his girl
When he says hello world - world
(the moment, the moment I know he loves me)
He loves me

’cause when I look in his eyes
I realize
I need him sharin’ the world beside me
That’s why I’ve got to be there

Be there when the love begins
And that’s everywhere he goes
I’ve got to be there so he knows
That when he’s with me he’s home
He’s home

Got to be there, to be there


----------



## jazz lady

*chaka...you're killing me..*

It’s not the way you smile that makes me realize
I think I love you
It just might be that all my life I’ve been searchin’ for
Someone just like you

Takin’ my time
Everything’s fine
I call you by the phone
Nobody’s home

We’ve got better days
There’ll be better days
We’ve got better days
Yeah

I don’t know why but I wanna cry
Every time you touch me
I’ve givin’ up, just can’t help it
In your arms is where I’d rather be

I just can’t hide it
So I decided to give
Stored away, I’ve got the strength to live

There’ll be better days
We’ve got better days
There’ll be better days
Yeah

Better days, better days
Better days, better days


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Got to be there
> Be there in the mornin’


Love that tune!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love that tune!


I was just listening to it.  Her version is just so beautiful.  

How was the racing tonight?  Did you guys kick butt again?


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I was just listening to it. Her version is just so beautiful.
> 
> How was the racing tonight? Did you guys kick butt again?


At the last minute, I jumped ship, and worked the Race Commitie boat. 

Still a great night on the water!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> At the last minute, I jumped ship, and worked the Race Commitie boat.
> 
> Still a great night on the water!


That was really nice of you.  It was a beautiful night. I wound up dozing off in the hammock for a while with the wonderful breeze that was blowing. It felt so good that I could have easily slept for longer if not for a very obnoxious whippoorwill.


----------



## jazz lady

*I'm about chaka-ed out, but I'm going to post my favorite again anyway...*

I look in your eyes and I can see
We’ve loved so dangerously
You’re not trusting your heart to anyone
You tell me you’re gonna play it smart
We’re through before we start
But I believe that we’ve only just begun

When it’s this good, there’s no saying no
I want you so, I’m ready to go

Through the fire
To the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I’d gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I’d take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

I know you’re afraid of what you feel
You still need time to heal
And I can help if you’ll only let me try
You touch me and something in me knew
What I could have with you
Well I’m not ready to kiss that dream goodbye

When it’s this sweet, there’s no saying no
I need you so, I’m ready to go

Through the fire
To the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I’d gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I’d take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

Through the test of time

Through the fire
To the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I’d gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I’d take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

Through the fire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever
Through the fire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever



Goodnight, Air ~


----------



## Agee

Heard on the radio this morning. An oldie, and just as  today as it was when it came out. 

Dizzy,
I'm so Dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you girl, making it spin
you're making me dizzy

The first time that I saw you, girl
I knew that I just had to make you mine
But it's so hard to talk to you with fellas
hanging 'round ya all the time

I want you for my sweet pet,
but you keep playing hard to get
You're going round in circle all the time

Dizzy,
I'm so Dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you girl, making it spin
you're making me dizzy

Finally got to talk to you,
and I told you just exactly how I felt,
Then I held you close to me,
and I kissed you, and my heart began to melt

Girl you've got control of me
'Cause I'm so dizzy, I can't see
I need to call a doctor for some help

Dizzy,
I'm so Dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you girl, making it spin
you're making me Dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you girl, making it spin
you're making me Dizzy

I'm Dizzy

I'm Dizzy

Like a whirlpool

Dizzy

Dizzy

Dizzy


----------



## morganj614

*Sha lalalalalala sha lalalalalala
Sha lalalalalala sha lalalala

It's not the way you smile that touched my heart ..... sha lalalala
It's not the way you kiss that tears me apart
Wo ho many many many nights go by
I sit at home alone and cry over you
What can I do, can't help myself
'Cause baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala
Baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala sha lalalala

You should hear what they say about you
Cheat cheat ..... sha lalalala
They say they say you never never never ever been true
Cheat cheat
  
Wo ho it doesn't matter what they say
I know I'm gonna love ya any old way
What can I do when it's true
Don't want nobody nobody 'cause baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala
Baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala

Wo ho it doesn't matter what they say
I know I'm gonna love ya any old way
What can I do when it's true
Don't want nobody nobody
'Cause baby it's you baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala
Baby it's you ..... sha lalalalalala
Don't leave me alone ..... sha lalalalalala
Come on home ..... sha lalalalalala*


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Heard on the radio this morning. An oldie, and just as  today as it was when it came out.
> 
> Dizzy,
> I'm so Dizzy, my head is spinning
> Like a whirlpool, it never ends
> And it's you girl, making it spin
> you're making me dizzy


  You must have been listening to 97.7 too because I remember hearing it this morning.


----------



## jazz lady

Every time I see the user 'shilo' post today, I hear this Neil Diamond playing in my head...   

Young child with dreams
Dream every dream on your own
When children play,
Seems like you end up alone
Papa says he'd love to be with you
If he had the time
So you turn to the only friend you can find
There in your mind

Shilo when I was young,
I used to call your name
When no one else would come,
Shilo you always came and we'd play

Young girl with fire,
Something said she understood
I wanted to fly
She made me feel like I could

Held my hand out, I let her take me
Blind as a child
All I saw was the way
That she made me smile
She made me smile

Shilo when I was young,
I used to call your name
When no one else would come,
Shilo you always came and you'd stay

Had a dream and it filled me with wonder
She had other plans
"Got to go" said she'd know I'd understand
I understand

Shilo when I was young
I used to call your name
When no one else would come....
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Every time I see the user 'shilo' post today, I hear this Neil Diamond playing in my head...



GMTA!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> GMTA!


You too?    I thought I was the only one.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You too?    I thought I was the only one.



Yup, me too.  Mom used to listen to Neil Diamond all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Yup, me too. Mom used to listen to Neil Diamond all the time when I was a kid.


Mom was a BIG fan and I heard him over and over again.  

I must confess - I've seen him in concert twice.    They were actually very good shows.  The last one my seat was on the floor about 20 rows back.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I must confess - I've seen him in concert twice.


I saw him once too.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I saw him once too.


Soul sisters


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I saw him once too.


Since we're having confessionals  



Took Momisita for her Birthday


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Since we're having confessionals
> 
> 
> 
> Took Momisita for her Birthday


  Join the  's club.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Join the  's club.



I am feeling the love...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am feeling the love...


   Welcome to Loserville ~ population:  jazz, rr, and air. 

There are a couple of other concerts I've gone to that I will NEVER admit that I was EVER there.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Welcome to Loserville ~ population:  jazz, rr, and air.
> 
> There are a couple of other concerts I've gone to that I will NEVER admit that I was EVER there.



  Turn on your phone... I am calling...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Welcome to Loserville ~ population:  jazz, rr, and air.
> 
> There are a couple of other concerts I've gone to that I will NEVER admit that I was EVER there.



I went out with a girl who was into metal, and went to a bunch of shows with her. Saw Alice Cooper, and pretty much fantasized during the entire concert that I was listening to another band... cheating is never good for a relationship


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I went out with a girl who was into metal, and went to a bunch of shows with her. Saw Alice Cooper, and pretty much fantasized during the entire concert that I was listening to another band... cheating is never good for a relationship


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Turn on your phone... I am calling...


Got it.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I went out with a girl who was into metal, and went to a bunch of shows with her. Saw Alice Cooper, and pretty much fantasized during the entire concert that I was listening to another band... cheating is never good for a relationship


  You are just too much.


----------



## jazz lady

*mo' keb' mo'...*

People come and
People go
They take and they give
Build you up
Just to let you down
That's just the way it is

All I need is one friend
To get me through the day
One friend
That never goes away
Only one friend
To understand
And never let me down

I've been in love 
I've been in pain
I'm a sinner
And a saint
No matter where I am
Or what I do
It's you I appreciate

All I need is one friend
To get me through the day
One friend
That never goes away 
Only one friend
to understand
And never let me down

Can't nobody love you
More than you love yourself
And as long as I've got my one good friend
I don't need nobody else

All I need is one friend
To get me through the day
One friend
That never goes away 
Only one friend
To understand
And never let me down


----------



## kwillia

You know I can be found,
sitting home all alone,
If you can't come around,
at least please telephone.
Don't be cruel to a heart that's true.

Baby, if I made you mad
for something I might have said,
Please, let's forget the past,
the future looks bright ahead,
Don't be cruel to a heart that's true.
I don't want no other love,
Baby it's just you I'm thinking of.

Don't stop thinking of me,
don't make me feel this way,
Come on over here and love me,
you know what I want you to say.
Don't be cruel to a heart that's true.
Why should we be apart?
I really love you baby, cross my heart.

Let's walk up to the preacher
and let us say I do,
Then you'll know you'll have me,
and I'll know that I'll have you,
Don't be cruel to a heart that's true.
I don't want no other love,
Baby it's just you I'm thinking of.

Don't be cruel to a heart that's true.
Don't be cruel to a heart that's true.
I don't want no other love,
Baby it's just you I'm thinking of.


----------



## kwillia

This one is from my favorite Elvis/Ann Margaret movie... Gawd she is such a beauty...I always wanted to grow up and be like her.

Oh yes I've got a lot o' living to do
A whole lot o' loving to do
Come on baby, to make a party takes two
Oh yes I've got a lot o' living to do
A whole lot o' loving to do
And there's no one who I'd rather do it with-a than you

There's a moon that's big and bright in the milky way tonight
But the way you act you never would know it's there
So baby, time's a wasting
A lot of kisses I ain't been tasting
I don't know about you but I'm gonna get my share

Oh got a lot o' living to do
A whole lot o' loving to do
Come on baby, to make a party takes two
Oh yes I've got a lot o' living to do
A whole lot o' loving to do
And there's no one who I'd rather do it with-a than you

There's a balmy little breeze
That's whistling through the trees
And it's telling you to pitch a little woo with me
Why don't you take a listen
You'll never know what you've been missing
Cuddle up a little closer and be my little honey bee

Oh got a lot o' living to do
A whole lot o' loving to do
Come on baby, to make a party takes two
Oh yes I've got a lot o' living to do
A whole lot o' loving to do
And there's no one who I'd rather do it with-a than you

You're the prettiest thing I've seen
But you treat me so doggone mean
Ain't you got no heart, I'm dying to hold you near
Why do you keep me waiting
Why don't you start co-operating
And the things I say are things you want to hear

Oh got a lot o' living to do
A whole lot o' loving to do
Come on baby, to make a party takes two
Oh yes I've got a lot o' living to do
A whole lot o' loving to do
And there's no one who I'd rather do it with-a than you


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> You were always on my mind
> You were always on my mind



 Elvis!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Willie!


Blue Eyes crying in the rain is my theme song...


----------



## chaotic

Tell me do you think it’d be all right
If I could just crash here tonight
You can see I’m in no shape for driving
And anyway I’ve got no place to go
And you know it might not be that bad
You were the best I’d ever had
If I hadn’t blown the whole thing years ago
I might not be alone
Tomorrow we can drive around this town
And let the cops chase us around
The past is gone but something might be found
To take it’s place...hey jealousy
And you can trust me not to think
And not to sleep around
If you don’t expect too much from me
You might not be let down
Cause all I really want is to be with you
Feeling like I matter too
If I hadn’t blown the whole thing years ago
I might be here with you
Tomorrow we can drive around this town
And let the cops chase us around
The past is gone but something might be found
To take it’s place...hey jealousy
She took my heart
There’s only one thing I couldn’t start


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Blue Eyes crying in the rain is my theme song...



Awww...

In the twilight glow I see her
Blue eyes crying in the rain
As we kissed goodbye and parted
I know we'd never meet again

Love is like a dying ember
Only memories remain
Through the ages I'll remember
Blue eyes crying in the rain

Now my hair has truned to silver
All my life I've loved in vain
I can see her star in heaven
Blue eyes crying in the rain

Someday when we meet up yonder
We'll stroll hand in hand again
In a land that knows no parting
Blue eyes crying in the rain


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Awww...
> 
> In the twilight glow I see her
> Blue eyes crying in the rain
> As we kissed goodbye and parted
> I know we'd never meet again
> 
> Love is like a dying ember
> Only memories remain
> Through the ages I'll remember
> Blue eyes crying in the rain
> 
> Now my hair has truned to silver
> All my life I've loved in vain
> I can see her star in heaven
> Blue eyes crying in the rain
> 
> Someday when we meet up yonder
> We'll stroll hand in hand again
> In a land that knows no parting
> Blue eyes crying in the rain


:melt:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> attymeltwithketchup:



Never heard the song before... very nice.


----------



## jazz lady

*'blue eyes crying in the rain' reminded me of this song...*

Somewhere between her blue eyes and jeans
There’s a heart, that’s been broken
Along with her dreams

And tonight she’s out dancing
Drinking and thinking
Feeling a feeling, between her blue eyes and jeans

She looks just like an angel
In a big ole cloud of lonesome
Reflecting her memory
Round a golden wedding ring

And tonight some dance hall doctor
Might break the chains that lock her
To that lonesome old feeling 
Between her blue eyes and jeans

Somewhere between, her blue eyes and jeans
There’s a heart, that’s been broken
Along with her dreams
And tonight some dance hall doctor 
Might break the chains that lock her

To that lonesome old feeling 
Between her blue eyes and jeans

Somewhere between, her blue eyes and jeans
There’s a heart, that’s been broken
Along with her dreams
And tonight some dance hall doctor 
Might break the chains that lock her

To that lonesome old feeling 
Between her blue eyes and jeans
She’s healing a feeling 
Between her blue eyes and jeans


----------



## cattitude

She tried to hide it by the faded denim clothes she wore
But I knew she'd never been inside a bar before
And I felt like a peasant who just had met a queen
And she knew I'd saw right through her tight fittin' jeans

I asked her what's a woman like you doing here
I see you're used to champagne, but I'll buy you a beer
She said you've got me figured out, but I'm not what I seem
And for a dance I'll tell you 'bout these tight fittin' jeans

She said I married money. I'm used to wearing pearls
But I've always dreamed of being just a good old boy's girl
So tonight I left those crystal candlelights to live a dream
And partner there's a tiger in these tight fittin' jeans

We danced every dance and Lord the beer that we went through
I'm satisfied I did my best to make her dreams come true
As she played out her fantasy before my eyes it seemed
A cowgirl came alive inside those tight fittin' jeans

In my mind she's still a lady that's all I'm gonna say
I knew that I'd been broken by the time we parted ways
And I know I held more woman then most eyes have ever seen
That night I knew a lady wearing tight fittin' jeans

Well now she's back in her world and I'm still stuck in mine
But I know she'll always remember the time
A cowboy once held a millionaire's dream
And Lord I loved that lady wearing tight fittin' jeans.


----------



## Kizzy

Reaching out for something you've got to feel
while clutching to what you had thought was real

kicking at a dead horse pleases you
no way of showing your gratitude
so many things you don't want to do
what is it? what have you got ot lose

what the hell
what is you think you're gonna find?
hypocrite
boredom sets into the boring mind

struggle within it suits you fine
struggle within your ruin
struggle within you seal your own coffin
struggle within the struggling within

home is not a home it becomes a hell
turning it into your prison cell
advantages are taken, not handed out
while you struggle inside your hell

reaching out
grabbing for something tou've got to feel
closing in
the pressure upon you is so real

struggle within it suits you fine
struggle within your ruin
struggle within you seal your own coffin
struggle within the struggling within

reaching out for something you've got to feel
while clutching to what you had thought was real
what the hell

what is you think you're gonna find
hypocrite
boredom sets into the boring mind

struggle within it suits you fine
struggle within your ruin
struggle within you seal your own coffin
struggle within the struggling within


-------------------------------------

You just stood there screaming
fearing no one was listening to you
they say the empty can rattles the most
the sound of your voice must soothe you
hearing only what you want to hear
and knowing only what you've heard
you you're smothered in tragedy
you're out to save the world

misery
you insist that the weight of the world
should be on your shoulders
misery
there's much more to life than what you see
my friend of misery

you still stood there screaming
no one caring about these words you tell
my friend before your voice is gone
one man's fun is another's hell
these times are sent to try men's souls
but something's wrong with all you see
you you'll take it on all yourself
remember, misery loves company

misery
you insist that the weight of the world
should be on your shoulders
misery
there's much more to life than what you see
my friend of misery

you just stood there creaming
my friend of misery


-----------------------------------

No more!
the craps rolls out your mouth again
haven't changed, your brain is still gelatin
little whispers circle around your head
why don't you worry about yourself instead

who are you? where ya been? where ya from?
gossip is burning on the tip of your tongue
you lie so much you believe yourself
judge not lest ye be judged yourself

holier than thou
you are
holier than thou
you are

you know not

before you judge me take a look at you
can't you find somethig better to do
point the finger, slow to understand
arrogance and ignorance go hand in hand

it's not who you are it's who you know
others lives are the basis of your own
burn your bridges build them back with wealth
judge not lest ye be judged yourself

holier than thou
you are
holier than thou
you are

you know not


----------



## jazz lady

There's a reason for the sunshine sky 
There's a reason why I'm feeling so high
Must be the season when that love light shines all around us
So let that feeling grab you deep inside and send you reeling.
Where your love can't hide and then go stealing.

Through the moonless nights with your lover
Just let your love flow like a mountain stream
Let your love grow with the smallest of dreams
And let your love show and you'll know 
What I mean it's the season.

Yeah let your love fly like a bird on the wing
And let your love bind you to all living things
And let your love shine and you'll know 
What I mean that's the reason.

There's a reason for the warm sweet nights 
And there's a reason for the candle lights
Must be the season when those love rites shine all around us
So let the wonder take you into space 
And lay you under its loving embrace.

Let feel the thunder as it warms your face you can't hold back
Just let your love flow like a mountain stream
Let your love grow with the smallest of dreams
And let your love show and you'll know 
What I mean it's the season.

Just let your love flow like a mountain stream
Let your love grow with the smallest of dreams
And let your love show and you'll know 
What I mean it's the season...


----------



## kwillia

When we kiss my heart's on fire
Burning with a strange desire
And I know, each time I kiss you
That your heart's on fire too

So, my darling, please surrender
All your love so warm and tender
Let me hold you in my arms, dear
While the moon shines bright above

All the stars will tell the story
Of our love and all its glory
Let us take this night of magic
And make it a night of love

Won't you please surrender to me
Your lips, your arms, your heart, dear
Be mine forever
Be mine tonight


----------



## chaotic

There ain't a woman in the world that wants to hear the word yes
When she asks if you think that she looks chubby in that dress
And if she cooks all day you better eat it with a smile
It doesn't matter if it tastes just like bad gravy on a Goodyear tire

Yeah, yeah, yeah all right so you bend the truth
Yeah, yeah, yeah that's somethin' that you'll have to get use to

Chorus
'Cause that's love you'll see
We all commit a little bit of perjury
Ah but that's no crime if you ask me, that's love
You're starin' at a burnt steak 
You bite the bullet and you clean your plate
And then you go on and on about how great it was
That's not a lie, that's love

Well it's the very same thing that she does for you
When she doesn't bring up the fifteen pounds that you need to lose
And every time she runs her fingers through your hair
And she says she kinda likes the way there's not as much of it there

Yeah, yeah, yeah well all right so she bends the truth
Yeah, yeah, yeah that's somethin' that you have to get use to

Repeat chorus

Yeah, yeah, yeah well all right so you bend the truth
Yeah, yeah, yeah that's somethin' that you'll both gonna do

'Cause that's love you'll see
We all commit a little bit of perjury
You say I like it when your momma comes to visit us
That's not a lie, that's not a lie, that's love


----------



## kwillia

I would have given you all of my heart
But there's someone who's torn it apart
And she's taken just all that I had
But if you want I'll try to love again
Baby I'll try to love again but I know

The first cut is the deepest
Baby I know the first cut is the deepest
But when it come to being lucky she's cursed
When it come to loving me she's the worst
I still want you by my side
Just to help me dry the tears that I've cried
And I'm sure going to give you a try
And if you want I'll try to love again
Baby I'll try to love again but I know

The first cut is the deepest
Baby I know the first cut is the deepest
But when it come to being lucky she's cursed
When it come to loving me she's the worst

I still want you by my side
Just to help me dry the tears that I've cried
But I'm sure gonna give you a try
'cause if you want I'll try to love again
Baby I'll try to love again but I know

The first cut is the deepest
Baby I know the first cut is the deepest
When it come to being lucky she's cursed
When it come to loving me she's the worst


----------



## jazz lady

Whenever I chance to meet, some old friends on the street
They wonder, how does a man get to be this way
I've always got a smilin' face, any time and any place
And everytime they ask me why, I just smile and say.

You've got to kiss an angel good mornin'
And let her know you think about her when you're gone
Kiss an angel good mornin' 
And love her like a devil when you get back home.

Some people may try to guess, the secret of a happiness
But some of them never learn, it's a simple thing
The secret I'm speaking of, is a woman and a man in love
The answer is in that song, Charlie always sings.

You've got to kiss an angel good mornin'
And let her know you think about her when you're gone
Kiss an angel good mornin' 
And love her like a devil when you get back home.

You've got to kiss an angel good mornin'
And let her know you think about her when you're gone
Kiss an angel good mornin' 
And love her like a devil when you get back home...


----------



## kwillia

I've been long, a long way from here
Put on a poncho, played for mosquitos,
And drank til I was thirsty again
We went searching through thrift store jungles
Found Geronimo's rifle, Marilyn's shampoo
And Benny Goodman's corset and pen

Well, o.k. I made this up
I promised you I'd never give up

[Chorus]
If it makes you happy
It can't be that bad
If it makes you happy
Then why the hell are you so sad

You get down, real low down
You listen to Coltrane, derail your own train
Well who hasn't been there before?
I come round, around the hard way
Bring you comics in bed, scrape the mold off the bread
And serve you french toast again

Well, o.k. I still get stoned
I'm not the kind of girl you'd take home

[Chorus]

We've been far, far away from here
Put on a poncho, played for mosquitos
And everywhere in between
Well, o.k. we get along
So what if right now everything's wrong?

[Chorus]


----------



## kwillia

*Sweeeeet...*

As time goes on
I realize
Just what you mean
To me
And now
Now that you're near
Promise your love
That I've waited to share
And dreams
Of our moments together
Color my world with hope of loving you


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> As time goes on
> I realize
> Just what you mean
> To me
> And now
> Now that you're near
> Promise your love
> That I've waited to share
> And dreams
> Of our moments together
> Color my world with hope of loving you


  Flute solo flashback!


----------



## kwillia

*Radiohead...*

I want this song, but can't find it on iTunes... I love this song... but don't want to buy the whole CD just for it...

When you were here before
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so f'n special

But, I'm a creep I
'm a weirdo
What the hell am I'm doing here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to notice
When I'm not around
You're so f'n special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin here?
I don't belong here
Oh, oh

She's running out again
She's running out
She run, run, run, run
Run

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so f'n special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin here?
I don't belong here
I don't belong here


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Flute solo flashback!


:tongueflicker: Baybay...


----------



## jazz lady

Though you don't call any more
I sit and wait in vain
I guess I'll rap on your door (your door)
Tap on your window pane (tap on your window pane)
I wanna tell ya baby changes I've been goin' through
Missin' you - listen you
(Till you come back to me - that's what I'm gonna do)

Why did you have to decide
You had to set me free
I'm gonna swallow my pride (my pride)
Gonna beg ya to please - baby please see me
(Baby won't you see me)
I'm gonna walk out by myself
Just to prove that my love is true
Oh for ya baby
(Till you come back to me
That's what I'm gonna do)

Baby for you my dear
Is like living in a world of constant fear
Hear my plea (hear my plea)
I've got to make you see (gotta make you see)
That our love is dying (our love is dying)

Although your phone you ignore 
Somehow I must - somehow I must - how I must explain 
I'm gonna rap on your door (your door)
Tap on your window pane (tap on your window pane)

I'm gonna camp by your steps 
By the chance I'll get through to you
I've gotta the change your view baby
(Till you come back to me - that's what I'm gonna do)

(Till you come back to me - that's what I'm gonna do)

(Till you come back to me - that's what I'm gonna do)

I'm gonna rap on your door (rap on it)
Tap on your win- (tap on it) - dow pane
Open up baby
I'm gonna rap on your door (rap on it)
Tap on your - tap on your (tap on it)
Tap on your - tap on your window pane
(Tap on your window pane)
I'm gonna rap on your door (rap on it)
FADES-
Tap on your door (tap on it) window pane
Open up baby...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> :fluttertongue: Baybay...


:fixed:


----------



## kwillia

*And this one...*

can't find this one on iTunes either... I want this one... too 

I had a good life
before you came
I had my friends and my freedom
I had my name

Still there was sorrow and emptynes
till you made me glad
oh and this love
i found strength
never knew i had

And this love
Is like nothing i have ever known
Take my hand
Im taking you home
Taking you home

There were days, lonely days
When the world
Wouldnt throw me a crumb
But i kept on believin
That this day would come

And this love
Is like nothig like i have ever known baby
Take my hand
Im takin you home
Im taking you home
Where we can be with the ones who really care
Home
Where we can throw together
Keep you in my heart forever

Oh and this love
Is like nothing i have ever known
Take my hand
Taking you home
Taking you home

Yes I am


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :fixed:


You can tell I'm not a flutest... I flicker not flutter...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I want this song, but can't find it on iTunes... I love this song... but don't want to buy the whole CD just for it...



Like it, but don't have it either :bummer: 

I thought about posting "Everything in its right place", but it just isn't the same reading the lyrics vs hearing it...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Like it, but don't have it either :bummer:
> 
> I thought about posting "Everything in its right place", but it just isn't the same reading the lyrics vs hearing it...


You are right... I just read the lyrics.. doesn't quite sound the same reading it...


----------



## jazz lady

Does he love me?
I wanna know!
How can I tell if he loves me so?

(Is it in his eyes?)
Oh no! You need to see!
(Is it in his size?)
Oh no! You make believe!
If you wanna know 
If he loves you so
Its in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

(Oh yeah! Or is it in his face?)
no girls! It's just his charms!
(In his warm embrace?)
no girls! That's just his arms!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)
yeah!! Its in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

Oh, oh, oh, honey ! 
Squeeze him tight!
Find out what you wanna know!
promise love, and if it really is,
It's there in his kiss!

(How 'bout the way he acts?)
no no no! That's not the way!
You're not listenin' to all I'm sayin'!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!) 
Oh, yeah! Its in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)

Oh, oh, oh, hold him ! 
Squeeze him tight!
Find out what you wanna know!
promise love, and if it really is,
well It's there in his kiss!

(How 'bout the way he acts?)
no no no! That's not the way!
You're not listenin' to all I'm sayin'!
If you wanna know
If he loves you so
It's in his kiss!
(That's where it is!) 
Oh, yeah ! Its in his kiss!
(That's where it is!)
mmmm ! Its in his kiss!
(that's where it is) 
mmmm is in his kiss


----------



## kwillia

Lie to me and tell me everything is all right
Lie to me and tell me that you'll stay here tonight
Tell me that you'll never leave
Oh, and I'll just try to make believe
That everything, everything your telling me is true
Come on baby won't you just

Lie to me, go ahead and lie to me

Lie to me, it doesn't matter anymore
It could never be, the way it was before
If I can't hold on to you
Leave me somethin' I can hold onto
For just a little while won't you, won't you let me be

Oh, anyone can see
That you love him more than me
But right now baby let me pretend
That our love will never end

Lie to me, go ahead and lie to me


----------



## kwillia

When I'm all alone
When I'm feelin' blue
No one understands me, baby
Nobody but you
Through all the sleepless nights
And the rainy day till' the sun is nowhere in view
The only way I make it through is when I come to you

And in my darkest hour, when the midnight shadows fall
Baby you got the power to make the angels come to call
I just hold you in my arms
And let the music in my heart play the whole night through
When I come to you, I felt so brand new, when I come to you

When I come to you, you make it all right again
When I come to you, you keep me from the howlin' wind
and I feel brand new, when I come to you

:JohnnyLangbellyrubbin'song:


----------



## jazz lady

Without a word of warnin' blues
walked in this mornin'
and circled 'round my lonely room.

i didn't know why i had that sad
'n lonely feelin' until my baby called
and said we were through, hooo.

for yesterday this time
i sang a lovesong but today
... i'm singing the blues.

Hmmmm...

strikes me kinda funny how love can be this way
we were lovin' 'til last night honey, yeah.
i'm alone again today

and it strikes me kinda funny
how fate can be unfair
that i come right on the losin' end
in every, every love affair!

yes it must be, it must be meant for me
that i should be the one,
be the one to always lose, hooo.

for yesterday!
yesterday this time i'd sing a love song whoaoohhh!
yeah, but right now - im singin the blues!
who-o-oh ye-he-heah! -- today i sing the blues

  :sad:    :sad:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are right... I just read the lyrics.. doesn't quite sound the same reading it...



Try waking up at 3am hearing a drunk sailor working on his car stereo, blasting it for the neighborhood.. I'll never live in an apartment complex again..


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Try waking up at 3am hearing a drunk sailor working on his car stereo, blasting it for the neighborhood.. I'll never live in an apartment complex again..


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> :JohnnyLangbellyrubbin'song:



Hey K, I keep forgetting to check out Jonny Lang! Got itunes burning it up, 30 secs at a time right now!


----------



## kwillia

I've been sittin here
Tryin to find myself
I get behind myself
I need to rewind myself
Lookin for the payback
Listen for the playback
They say that every man bleeds just like me
And I feel like number one
Yet I'm last in line
I watch my youngest son
And it helps to pass the time
I take too many pills it helps to ease the pain
I made a couple of dollar bills, but still I feel the same
Everybody knows my name
They say it way out loud
A lot of folks #### with me
It's hard to hang out in crowds
I guess that's the price you pay
To be some big shot like I am
Out strecthed hands and one night stands
Still I can't find love

And when your walls come tumbling down
I will always be around

Yeah
As it...hey

And when your walls come tumbling down
I will always be around

People don't know about the things I say and do
They don't understand about the #### that I've been through
It's been so long since I've been home
I've been gone, I've been gone for way too long
Maybe I forgot all things I miss
Oh somehow I know there's more to life than this
I said it too many times
And I still stand firm
You get what you put in
And people get what they deserve
Still I ain't seen mine
No I ain't seen mine
I've been giving just ain't been gettin
I've been walking that there line
So I think I'll keep a walking
With my head held high
I'll keep moving on and only God knows why

Only God
Only God
Only God knows why, why, why, why
Only God...knows...why, why, why
Only God knows why
Take me to the river edge
Take me to the river, hey hey hey


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Try waking up at 3am hearing a drunk sailor working on his car stereo, blasting it for the neighborhood.. I'll never live in an apartment complex again..


Been there, done that.  Try living next to a motorcycle gang's main squeeze after he's sent up the river.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Hey K, I keep forgetting to check out Jonny Lang! Got itunes burning it up, 30 secs at a time right now!


You will like the sound of "Good Morning Little School Girl" be sure to check that one out too..


----------



## jazz lady

*some bob marley...*

I've been watching you 
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
Come on 
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong

Standing across the room I saw you smile
Said I wanna talk to you for a little while
But before I make my move 
My emotions start running wild
My tongue gets tied
And thats no lie
I'm looking in your eyes
I'm looking in your big brown eyes 
(ooh yeah and Ive got this to say to you heeey)

Girl I want to make you sweat
Sweat till you cant sweat no more
And if you cry, i'll
I'm gonna push it some mo-o-ore
Girl I want to make you sweat
Sweat till you can't sweat no more
And if you cry, i'll
I'm gonna push it, push it push it some more
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(come on)
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong

So I say to myself if she loves me or not
But the dread I know that love is here together
I put a little bit of this and a little bit of that
the lyrics goes on the attack
my tongue gets tied
and thats no lie
I'm looking in your eyes
I'm looking in your big brown eyes (ooh girl Ive got to say to you)
Hey!

Girl I want to make you sweat
Sweat till you cant sweat no more
And if you cry, i'll
I'm gonna push it some mo-o-ore
Girl I want to make you sweat
Sweat till you cant sweat no more
And if you cry, i'll
I'm gonna push it, push it push it some more
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(ooh yeah)
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(one more time)
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(sing it)
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(hey oohooh weee yeah)
eyes , i'm looking in your brown eyes


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Girl I want to make you sweat
> Sweat till you cant sweat no more
> And if you cry, i'll
> I'm gonna push it some mo-o-ore
> Girl I want to make you sweat
> Sweat till you cant sweat no more
> And if you cry, i'll
> I'm gonna push it, push it push it some more
> alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
> (ooh yeah)
> alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
> (one more time)
> alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
> (sing it)
> alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
> (hey oohooh weee yeah)
> eyes , i'm looking in your brown eyes




I loooove, loooove, loooove that song...

You know... there are only ever two good reasons to work up a sweat... and working out at the gym is one of 'em...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.  Try living next to a motorcycle gang's main squeeze after he's sent up the river.



 Boy, she's very popular..

(found a motorcycle guy song)

Seems the further from town I go
The more I hate this place
He’s got leather and big tattoos
And big scars all over his face

And I wonder if he ever has cried
Cause he couldn’t get a date for the prom

He’s got his arms around every man’s dream
And crumbs in his beard from the seafood special
Oh can’t you see my world is falling apart
Baby please leave the biker
Leave the biker, break his heart
Baby please leave the biker
Leave the biker, break his heart

Now his friend leans over and says
Looks like we got us a ###
I wonder if that guy’s read one word
That wasn’t in a porno mag

And I wonder if he ever has cried
Cause his kitten got run over and died

He’s got his arms around every man’s dream
And crumbs in his beard from the seafood special
Oh can’t you see my world is falling apart
Baby please leave the biker
Leave the biker, break his heart
Baby please leave the biker
Leave the biker, break his heart

And I wonder if he ever has cried
Cause he couldn’t get a date for the prom

He’s got his arms around every man’s dream
He crumbs in his beard from the seafood special
Oh can’t you see my world is falling apart
Baby please leave the biker
Leave the biker, break his heart
Baby please leave the biker
Leave the biker, break his heart


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You know... there are only ever two good reasons to work up a sweat... and working out at the gym is one of 'em...


GMTA


----------



## kwillia

I had a sucky afternoon... I have to work tomorrow... I should really get some sleep.  Catch you guys on the flip side... Jazzy, enjoy your concert and don't do anything I wouldn't do...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Boy, she's very popular..


Yes, she was.  VERY popular.  



> Baby please leave the biker
> Leave the biker, break his heart


I was never so glad as when she moved.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I had a sucky afternoon... I have to work tomorrow... I should really get some sleep.  Catch you guys on the flip side...


  Hope tomorrow is a better day.



> Jazzy, enjoy your concert and don't do anything I wouldn't do...


  And that ain't much.     I'm getting really psyched up for a whole weekend of hot jazz.   

I'm grooving to Chaka right now  and will spare you guys of any further song postings.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I had a sucky afternoon... I have to work tomorrow... I should really get some sleep.  Catch you guys on the flip side... Jazzy, enjoy your concert and don't do anything I wouldn't do...



Don't work too long, Kwillia!


----------



## kwillia

Get your groove on... G'night...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hope tomorrow is a better day.
> 
> And that ain't much.     I'm getting really psyched up for a whole weekend of hot jazz.
> 
> I'm grooving to Chaka right now  and will spare you guys of any further song postings.



Don't know much about Ms Chaka cept for the Feel For You song.. from your postings, they sound like real butt-wigglers..


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Don't work too long, Kwillia!


A rainy Friday at work... I just can't get excited about it...

Night, night, C...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Don't know much about Ms Chaka cept for the Feel For You song.. from your postings, they sound like real butt-wigglers..


 I have been thinking exactly the same thing... I can't get past that big-haired 80s video...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Get your groove on... G'night...


Goodnight, k.  Thanks for everything.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Don't know much about Ms Chaka cept for the Feel For You song.. from your postings, they sound like real butt-wigglers..


I can guarantee my butt will NOT be sitting in my seat during her performance.    They're letting cameras in this year, so I'll have some good photos to share on Monday.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I can guarantee my butt will NOT be sitting in my seat during her performance.    They're letting cameras in this year, so I'm sure there will be plenty of photos of my butt wigglin' hitting the net this year.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


  Go to bed already.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Go to bed already.


Meamie...


okay...okay...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

>



Wait until it turns into her new AV


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Wait until it turns into her new AV


*I'mnothere,but:giggle:*


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Meamie...
> 
> 
> okay...okay...



Hush, little baby, don't say a word.
Papa's gonna buy you a mockingbird

And if that mockingbird won't sing,
Papa's gonna buy you a diamond ring

And if that diamond ring turns brass,
Papa's gonna buy you a looking glass

And if that looking glass gets broke,
Papa's gonna buy you a billy goat

And if that billy goat won't pull,
Papa's gonna buy you a cart and bull

And if that cart and bull fall down,
You'll still be the sweetest little baby in town


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Hush, little baby, don't say a word.
> Papa's gonna buy you a mockingbird
> 
> And if that mockingbird won't sing,
> Papa's gonna buy you a diamond ring
> 
> And if that diamond ring turns brass,
> Papa's gonna buy you a looking glass
> 
> And if that looking glass gets broke,
> Papa's gonna buy you a billy goat
> 
> And if that billy goat won't pull,
> Papa's gonna buy you a cart and bull
> 
> And if that cart and bull fall down,
> You'll still be the sweetest little baby in town


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Wait until it turns into her new AV


  Am I going to have to take away your blueberries again?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> *I'mnothere,but:giggle:*


Here, maybe this will help you get to sleep:


----------



## jazz lady

*oh hell, I can't help myself...*

I’m every woman, it’s all in me
Anything you want done, baby
I’ll do it naturally
I’m every woman, it’s all in me
I can read your thoughts right now
Every one from a to z

I can cast a spell
With secrets you can’t tell
Mix a special brew
Put fire inside of you
But anytime you feel
Danger or fear
Instantly I will appear, ’cause

I’m every woman, it’s all in me
Anything you want done, baby
I’ll do it naturally
I’m every woman, it’s all in me
I can read your thoughts right now
Every one from a to z

I can sense your needs
Like rain on to the seeds
I can make a rhyme
Of confusion in your mind
And when it comes down
To some good old fashioned love
That’s what I’ve got plenty of, ’cause

I’m every woman, it’s all in me
Anything you want done, baby
I’ll do it naturally
I’m every woman, it’s all in me
I can read your thoughts right now
Every one from a to z

I ain’t braggin’ ’cause I’m the one
You just ask me ooh and it shall be done
And don’t bother to compare
’cause I’ve got it
I’ve got it, I’ve got it, yeah

I’m every woman...I’m every woman...I’m every woman ...


----------



## chaotic

I know that one, its the Oprah song, isn't it?


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I know that one, its the Oprah song, isn't it?


I don't know.  I don't watch Oprah.


----------



## jazz lady

*more chaka torture...*

So I walk a little too fast and I drive a little too fast
And I’m reckless it’s true, but what else can you do
At the end of a love affair? 

So I talk a little too much and I laugh a little too much
And my voice is too loud when I’m out in a crowd
So that people are apt to stare

Do they know, do they care, that it’s only that I’m lonely
And low as can be? 
And the smile on my face isn’t really a smile at all!

So I smoke a little too much and I drink a little too much
And the tunes I request aren’t always the best
But the ones where the trumpets blare!

So I go at a maddening pace, and I pretend that it’s taking your place
But what else can you do, at the end of a love affair? 

So I smoke a little too much and I drink a little too much
And the tunes I request aren’t always the best
But the ones where the trumpets blare!

So I go at a maddening pace, and I pretend that it’s taking your place
But what else can you do, at the end of a love affair?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I don't watch Oprah.



I'd be surprised if you answered this any other way  

I have Iron Chef on tv right now, muted. Not really watching it, but I just looked up and it appears the secret ingredient they're using is wood shavings.


----------



## jazz lady

*sing it girl...*

Good for you (heart of change)
Got to be the heart of change
Good for me - a heart of change
I know we’ll get it better
Stir it up (got to be)
Stir it tender heartedly
Stir it and
The whole world’s gettin’ better

I believe the world to be
Fast and ever changing
That’s the way my love will be
Got to last and satisfy me

You got the love of a lifetime
You’re such a rock steady lover, baby
Keep up the good love for chaka
You can hold it, boy
’cause you don’t let it go

Good for you
Good for me
The way we work together
Short and sweet (hit and run)
I know where you’re comin’ from
We can steal
And baby, we’ll hit and run together

I believe the world to be
Fast and ever changing
That’s the way my love will be
Got to last and satisfy me

We got the love of a lifetime
Ooh, we’re such rock steady lovers, baby
Keep up the good love together
We can hold it, boy
And never let it go

We got the love of a lifetime
We got to keep on rockin’ steady
I really think I’m ready now
Baby, I’m burnin’, burnin’, burnin’

You got the love of a lifetime
You’re such a rock steady lover, baby
Keep up the good love for chaka
You can hold it, boy, never let it go
We got the love of a lifetime
Ooh, we’re such rock steady lovers, baby
Keep up the good love together
Hold it, boy

Love of a lifetime

(love of a lifetime)
We got the love, we got the love
We got the love
Guess it’s just a heart of change
We got the love, we got the love
We got the love
It’s got to be a heart of change
We got the love, we got the love...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised if you answered this any other way


 I'm guess I'm not the typical girl. Can't stand soaps, talk shows like Oprah, touchy-feely bs crap. 



> I have Iron Chef on tv right now, muted. Not really watching it, but I just looked up and it appears the secret ingredient they're using is wood shavings.


I've watched it a few times.  I love Morimoto, although Sakai is overall the best one. Sometimes the ingredients make me scratch my head as to wtf they are, then I see what they do with it and I'm absolutely amazed.

Oops...chaka time...

"Through the fire...To the limit, to the wall...For a chance to be with you...I’d gladly risk it all..."  

*sigh*


----------



## jazz lady

*nice cover, chaka...*

Can you hear me calling
Out your name
You know that I’m falling
And I don’t know what to say

I’ll speak a little louder
I’ll even shout
You know that I’m pround
And I can’t get the words out

Oh i...
I want to be with you everywhere
Oh i...
I want to be with you everywhere
(wanna be with you everywhere)

Something’s happening
Happening to me
My friends say I’m acting peculiarly

C’mon baby
We better make a start
You better make it soon
Before you break my heart

Oh i...
I want to be with you everywhere
Oh i...
I want to be with you everywhere
(wanna be with you everywhere)

Can you hear me calling
Out your name
You know that I’m falling
And I don’t know what to say

Come along baby
We better make a start
You better make it soon
Before you break my heart

Oh i...
I want to be with you everywhere
Oh i...
I want to be with you everywhere
Oh i...
I want to be with you everywhere
Oh i...
I want to be with you everywhere
(wanna be with you everywhere)


----------



## jazz lady

*shoot, I've got to stop this or I'll NEVER get to sleep tonight...*

All is fair in love boy
When the love is shared
Now you’ve been acting for some time
Like you just don’t care
About me

Well my mama used to say
That there would come a day
When fools begin to open up their eyes...

You never miss the water
Till the well runs dry
Now I have had enough bad love
So I’m telling you goodbye, goodbye

You’ve been taking me for granted
You even made me cry
And sorry just ain’t good enough
Baby not this time

My mama used to say
That there would come a day
When the truth can no longer be denied...

You’re gonna miss my love
You’re gonna miss my love
You’re gonna miss my love

You never miss the water
Till the well runs dry for ya

My mama used to say
That there would come a day
When you would run but baby you can’t hide...


----------



## jazz lady

*how appropriate...chaka featuring george benson...*

You know it hurts me
When I can't be next to you
And though we're young I know
You feel the same way, too
Deep in our hearts we know
It's just a matter of time
'Cause we'll be together one day

And when we met
Out on the streets along the way
It wasn't by chance that we
Were passing by that day
As sure as there's a moon
And stars above I know
We'll be together for sure

As sure as that nose on your face
We were meant for each other's arms
Just as one and one make two
You were made for me
I was made for you (boy)
Don't try to hide that smile
I know that's on your face
And when you stare (look) at me
I'll look the other way
And we won't give away
What we know from the start
That we've got that love in our hearts

Deep in our hearts
In our hearts we've got that love
In our hearts we've got that love
In our hearts we've got that love
Oh deep down in our hearts
We've got that love
Oh we're very into lovin', yeah
Oh that love in our hearts
We've got that love in our hearts
Oh baby, we've got that love

:guitar:


----------



## chaotic

Chaka, chaka, chaka, chaka khan
Chaka khan, chaka khan, chaka khan
Chaka khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, chaka khan
Let me rock you, that’s all I wanna do
Chaka khan, let me rock you
Let me rock you, chaka khan
Let me rock you, let me feel for you


Well, NOW I've got my Friday morning CWS day shower tune all lined up now   

Time to sleep  good night Jazzy   non-typical girl


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Chaka, chaka, chaka, chaka khan
> Chaka khan, chaka khan, chaka khan
> Chaka khan, let me rock you
> Let me rock you, chaka khan
> Let me rock you, that’s all I wanna do
> Chaka khan, let me rock you
> Let me rock you, chaka khan
> Let me rock you, let me feel for you
> 
> 
> Well, NOW I've got my Friday morning CWS day shower tune all lined up now


 That's the spirit! 



> Time to sleep  good night Jazzy   non-typical girl


Yes, I've got to turn in myself. Another repairman on the way in the morning. I've already spent over $400 for repairs to the A/C this week and it's only 3 years old...I just wonder what the phone is going to cost.  When it rains, it pours.   

Goodnight, chaotic. Thanks for letting me ramble tonight.


----------



## jazz lady

*one last chaka song...*

I'm in such a mood
turned on by the thought of you
you're not around
so i just sit here and brood
amongst a lethal combination
kind of midnight mood sedation
I miss you
but that's another kind of silence
sittin' by the fire
stare into the flames
without you I'm as lonely as the night train

And Miles is blowin cool through the room
I wish that i could be there with you
was it the strike of two
or the sound of his blues
you're going to my head
and Miles is blowin' through the room

Gypsy music for lonely hearts
takes care of me while we're apart
if you were here 
I'd be dancing with you
how long must you keep me waiting
can't you see the toll it's taking
I need you
but that's another kind of madness
now I'm almost through
a solo bottle of champagne
and I'm half way through
Sketches of Spain

And Miles is blowin cool through the room
I wish that i could be there with you
was it the strike of two
or the sound of his blues
you're going to my head
and Miles is blowin' through the room


----------



## kwillia

Yeah, yeah
Yeah-eah, yeah
Yeah-eah, yeah

Why do seem so familiar
I could swear that I have seen your face before

I think I like that you seem sincere
I think I like to get to know you a little bit more

[Chorus]
I think there's something more, life's worth living for
Who knows what could happen. 
Do what you do, just keep on laughing
One thing's true, there's always a brand new day
I'm gonna live today like it's my last day 

Yeah, yeah, 
Yeah-eah, yeah, 
Yeah-eah, yeah

How do you always have an opinion
And how do you always find the best way to compromise
We don't need to have a reason
We don't need anything
We're just wasting time 

[Chorus x2]
I think there's something more, life's worth living for
Who knows what could happen. 
Do what you do, just keep on laughing
One thing's true, there's always a brand new day
Who knows what could happen. 
Do what you do, just keep on laughing
One thing's true, there's always a brand new day
I'm gonna live today like it's my last day 

Find yourself, cause I can't find you
Be yourself, who are you?
Find yourself, cause I can't find you
Be yourself, who are you?

Who knows what could happen. 
Do what you do, just keep on laughing
One thing's true, there's always a brand new day

So you go and make it happen
Do your best just keep on laughing
It's all on you, there's always a brand new day

[Chorus]
Who knows what could happen. 
Do what you do, just keep on laughing
One thing's true, there's always a brand new day
I'm gonna live today like it's my last day


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.  Try living next to a motorcycle gang's main squeeze after he's sent up the river.




DoWhat is a biker?    I was wondering where he went.


----------



## Agee

Appears there was some kinda of music orgie up in here last night.


----------



## Agee

*Big & Rich*

_*A good friend tells me, this could easily be one of my theme songs...*_

Well I walked up to the bar
I laid down my platinum card
Then I ordered fifty longnecks for my new friends
Well the barmaid passed them out
And before we chugged them down
I held mine up and
Said here's to us and then
Well this blonde slid up to me
Said that was awful sweet
Then I saw her boyfriend
As wide as he was tall
Well he broke up our hug
With a six foot, five inch shove
And I found myself slammed up
Against the wall

Why does everybody want
To kick my azz
I'm just trying to have a little fun
For all the ones who can't
And just because I kiss the prettiest girls
And I drive my truck too fast
Why does everybody want
To kick my azz

Well I've never been the type
To walk up and pick a fight
I've always been the kind to get along
I throw parties all the time
And there always on my dime
We drink and dance and smoke until the dawn
Well my style of stress relief
Sometimes disturbs the peace
The police show up
And cut donuts in my yard
And while the Zeppelin's playing loud
They run off my party crowd
They cuff up my wrist
And throw me down so hard

Why does everybody want
To kick my azz
I'm just trying to have a little fun
For all the ones who can't
And just because I kiss the prettiest girls
And I drive my truck too fast
Why does everybody want
To kick my azz

And just because I kiss the prettiest girls
And I drive my truck too fast
Why does everybody want
To kick my azz


----------



## kwillia

A song for karaoke Catt....

I fall to pieces
Each time i see you again
I fall to pieces
How can i be just your friend

You want me to act like we've never kissed
You want me to forget, pretend we've never met
And i've tried and i've tried but i haven't yet
You walk by, and i fall to pieces

I fall to pieces
Each time someone speaks your name
I fall to pieces
Time only adds to the flame

You tell me to find someone else to love
Someone who'll love me, too, the way you used to do
But each time i go out with someone new
You walk by and i fall to pieces

(i fall to pieces)
Each time someone speaks your name
(i fall to pieces)
Time only adds to the flame

You tell me to find someone else to love
Someone who'll love me too, the way you used to do
But each time i go out with someone new
You walk by and i fall to pieces


----------



## cattitude

I go out walkin after midnight,
Out in the moonlight, just like we used to do,
I'm always walkin after midnight searchin for you ~
I walk for miles along the highway,
Well, that's just my way of sayin "I love you,"
I'm always walkin after midnight searchin for you ~
I stop to see a weepin willow cryin on his pillow
Maybe he's cryin for me ~
And as the skies turn gloomy, night winds whisper to me,
I'm lonesome as I can be...
I go out walkin after midnight,
Out in the starlight, just hopin you may be
Somewhere a-walkin after midnight searchin for me.
I stop to see a weepin willow cryin on his pillow
Maybe he's cryin for me ~
And as the skies turn gloomy, night winds whisper to me,
I'm lonesome as I can be...
I go out walkin after midnight,
Out in the starlight, just hopin you may be
Somewhere a-walkin after midnight searchin for me.


----------



## kwillia

.... and here's a Patsy song for my dear old Otter...

Strange, how you stopped loving me
How you stopped needing me
When she came along
Oh, how strange

Strange, you changed like night and day
Just up and walked away
When she came along
Oh, how strange

Chorus:
Well, i guess that i was just your puppet
You held on a string
To think i thought you really loved me
But look what thoughts can bring

Strange, you're still in all my dreams
Oh what a funny thing
I still care for you
Oh, how strange

Repeat chorus

Repeat last verse

How strange...


----------



## cattitude

Alright, is everybody ready
Alright now, here we go
A one, a two, a one, two, three, four

Lum de Lum de la iiiiii, (Lum de Lum de la iiiiii,)
Lum de Lum de la iiiiii, (Lum de Lum de la iiiiii,)

This cat named mickey came from out of town
He been spreadin this new dance all around
And in just a matter of a few days
this dance became the new teen craze

The people see  him dancin they begin to see
See this cat do that monkey thing
It's really something to see
This cat named Mickey's doin that monkey

C'mon and do the Mickey's monkey
Children, let's do the Mickey's monkey
Let's do the Mickey's monkey
Children, let's do the Mickey's monkey

Lum de Lum de la iiiiii, (Lum de Lum de la iiiiii,)
Lum de Lum de la iiiiii, (Lum de Lum de la iiiiii,)

music interlude

Lum de Lum de la iiiiii, (Lum de Lum de la iiiiii,)
Lum de Lum de la iiiiii, (Lum de Lum de la iiiiii,)

Monkey see, monkey do
C'mon you can do the monkey too
C'mon doin the Mickey's monkey
doin Mickey and the monkey
Do the monkey (do the monkey)
Let's do the monkey (do the monkey)
Do the monkey (do the monkey)
Let's do the monkey (do the monkey)
Mickeys's monkey (mickey's monkey)
Mickeys's monkey (mickey's monkey)

FADE
Lum de Lum de la iiiiii, (Lum de Lum de la iiiiii,)
Lum de Lum de la iiiiii, (Lum de Lum de la iiiiii,)


----------



## kwillia

I've got the headphones on and have just listened to this 5 times in a row... now I'm all weapy...

In the twilight glow I see her
Blue eyes crying in the rain
As we kissed goodbye and parted
I know we'd never meet again

Love is like a dying ember
Only memories remain
Through the ages I'll remember
Blue eyes crying in the rain

Now my hair has truned to silver
All my life I've loved in vain
I can see her star in heaven
Blue eyes crying in the rain

Someday when we meet up yonder
We'll stroll hand in hand again
In a land that knows no parting
Blue eyes crying in the rain


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've got the headphones on and have just listened to this 5 times in a row... now I'm all weapy...



Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and he wan' go home
Day, he say day, he say day, he say day, he say day, he say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and he wan' go home

Work all night on a drink a'rum
(Daylight come and he wan' go home)
Stack banana till thee morning come
(Daylight come and he wan' go home)

Come, Mr. Tally Mon, tally me banana
(Daylight come and he wan' go home)
Come, Mr. Tally Mon, tally me banana
(Daylight come and he wan' go home)


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
> Daylight come and he wan' go home
> Day, he say day, he say day, he say day, he say day, he say day-ay-ay-o
> Daylight come and he wan' go home
> 
> Work all night on a drink a'rum
> (Daylight come and he wan' go home)
> Stack banana till thee morning come
> (Daylight come and he wan' go home)
> 
> Come, Mr. Tally Mon, tally me banana
> (Daylight come and he wan' go home)
> Come, Mr. Tally Mon, tally me banana
> (Daylight come and he wan' go home)


Okay... I admit it... I chuckled...


----------



## kwillia

I'd spend a lot more time in the pouring rain without an umbrella 
Covering my head 
And I'd stood up to that bully when he pushed and called me names 
But I was too afraid 
And I'd a gone on and saw Elvis that night he came to town 
But mama said I couldn't 
And I'd a went skinny dipping with Jenny Carson that time she dared me to 
But I didn't 

Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different 

I wished I'd a spent more time with my dad when he was alive 
Now I don't have the chance 
I wish I had told my brother how much I loved him before he went off to war 
But I just shook his hand 
And I wish I had gone to church on Sunday morning when my grandma begged me too 
But I was afraid of God 
And I wish I would've listened when they said Boy, you're gonna wish you hadn't 
But I wouldn't 

Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different 

People say they wouldn't change a thing, even if they could 
Oh but I would 

There was this red dress she wanted one time so bad she could taste it 
And I should've bought it, but I didn't 
She wanted to paint our bedroom yellow and trim it blues and greens 
But I wouldn't let her, wouldn't a hurt nuthin 
She loved to be held and kissed and touched but I didn't do it 
Not nearly enough 
And if I'd a known that dance was going to be our last dance 
I'd a asked that band to play on and on on and on 

Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different 

People say they wouldn't change a thing, even if they could 
Oh but I would 
Oh whoa Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different 
Oh I, I'd done a lot of things 
I think we've all do a lot of things different


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've got the headphones on and have just listened to this 5 times in a row... now I'm all weapy...
> 
> In the twilight glow I see her
> Blue eyes crying in the rain
> As we kissed goodbye and parted
> I know we'd never meet again
> 
> Love is like a dying ember
> Only memories remain
> Through the ages I'll remember
> Blue eyes crying in the rain
> 
> Now my hair has truned to silver
> All my life I've loved in vain
> I can see her star in heaven
> Blue eyes crying in the rain
> 
> Someday when we meet up yonder
> We'll stroll hand in hand again
> In a land that knows no parting
> Blue eyes crying in the rain



I've stated a couple of times now, that I don't post often anymore cause the ones that come to my head and such are here...  I look and I'll hear them in my head, and I'll wonder how many times they've been posted...  not that it matters...  I think I've posted this once or twice or never... again, not that it matters, cause it's always good...  

carry on...  thanks... great song...


:guitar:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

If you want my body and you think I'm sexy, come on Sugar let me know.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Appears there was some kinda of music orgie up in here last night.


  We had a hell of a threesome going.   



Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone before I leave!


----------



## kwillia

It’s a little bit funny this feeling inside
I’m not one of those who can easily hide
I don’t have much money but boy if I did
I’d buy a big house where we both could live

If I was a sculptor, but then again, no
Or a man who makes potions in a traveling show
I know it’s not much but it’s the best I can do
My gift is my song and this one’s for you

And you can tell everybody this is your song
It may be quite simple but now that it’s done
I hope you don’t mind
I hope you don’t mind that I put down in words
How wonderful life is while you’re in the world

I sat on the roof and kicked off the moss
Well a few of the verses well they’ve got me quite cross
But the sun’s been quite kind while I wrote this song
It’s for people like you that keep it turned on

So excuse me forgetting but these things I do
You see I’ve forgotten if they’re green or they’re blue
Anyway the thing is what I really mean
Yours are the sweetest eyes I’ve ever seen



Geesh... they are blue...


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> DoWhat is a biker?  I was wondering where he went.


Vroom...vroom...  

So far he hasn't managed to escape THIS time.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> We had a hell of a threesome going.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone before I leave!


Have a blast!


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Have a blast!




  Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone before I leave!


Just seeing this... I posted this response in the other forum but here it is again...


Have fun and stay dry... at least from the rain that is...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Have a blast!


Thanks, I will!   

chakachakachakachakachakachakachakachakachakachakachakachakachakachakachaka


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Have fun and stay dry... at least from the rain that is...


  What goes on at Merriweather, STAYS at Merriweather.   

Thanks.    It's turning out just like LAST year's weather.    But I have great seats in the pavilion for all three days, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Kizzy

*Continue from Post #3942*

Reference the karma msg ~ the answer is No ~ 


The bleek days of heavy metal bands past

 Metallica 

My husband left this CD in the truck so I've been listening to it all week.  Oldie but a goodie and it was a fantastic concert, if you are into that sort of thing.  




New blood joins this earth
and quikly he's subdued
through constant pain disgrace
the young boy learns their rules

with time the child draws in
this whipping boy done wrong
deprived of all his thoughts
the young man struggles on and on he's known
a vow unto his own
that never from this day
his will they'll take away

what I've felt
what I've known
never shined through in what I've shown
never be
never see
won't see what might have been

what I've felt
what I've known
never shined through in what I've shown
never free
never me
so I dub thee unforgiven

they dedicate their lives
to running all of his
he tries to please them all
this bitter man he is
throughout his life the same
he's battled constantly
this fight he cannot win
a tired man they see no longer cares
the old man then prepares
to die regretfully
that old man here is me

what I've felt
what I've known
never shined through in what I've shown
never be
never see
won't see what might have been

what I've felt
what I've known
never shined through in what I've shown
never free
never me
so I dub the unforgiven

you labeled me
I'll label you
so I dub the unforgiven


----------------------------------------


Enter Sandman
Find this song on Sheet music, CD

Say your prayers little one
don't forget, my son
to include everyone

tuck you in, warm within
keep you free from sin
till the sandman he comes

sleep with one eye open
gripping your pillow tight

exit light
enter night
take my hand
off to never never land

something's wrong, shut the light
heavy thoughts tonight
and they aren't of snow white

dreams of war, dreams of liars
dreams of dragon's fire
and of things that will bite

sleep with one eye open
gripping your pillow tight

exit light
enter night
take my hand
off to never never land

now I lay me down to sleep
pray the lord my soul to keep
if I die before I wake
pray the lord my soul to take

hush little baby, don't say a word
and never mind that noise you heard
it's just the beast under your bed,
in your closet, in your head

exit light
enter night
grain of sand

exit light
enter night
take my hand
we're off to never never land


----------



## Kain99

*Kiz This is what music is...*

Big wheels keep on turning,
carry me home to see my kin
singing songs about the southland.
I miss ole bamy once again and I think it's a sin. Yes.

Well, I heard Mister Young sing about her.
Well, I heard ole Neil put her down.
Well, I hope Neil Young will remember
a southern man don't need him around anyhow.

Sweet home Alabama where the skies are so blue.
Sweet home Alabama, Lord, I'm coming home to you.

In Birmingham they love the Gov'nor. Oooh hoo hoo.
Now we all did what we could do.
Now Watergate does not bother me.
Does your conscience bother you, tell the truth.

Sweet home Alabama where the skies are so blue.
Sweet home Alabama, Lord, I'm coming home to you.

Now Muscle Shoals has got the Swampers
and they ve been known to pick a song or two.
Lord, they get me off so much,
they pick me up when I'm feeling blue, now how about you.

Sweet home Alabama where the skies are so blue.
Sweet home Alabama, Lord, I'm coming home to you.

Sweet home Alabama where the skies are so blue.
Sweet home Alabama, Lord, I'm coming home to you.


----------



## cattitude

*psssssst*

I love how your eyes close whenever you kiss me
And when I'm away from you I love how you miss me
I love the way you always treat me tenderly
But, darling, most of all I love how you love me (love how you love me)

I love how your heart beats whenever I hold you
I love how you think of me without being told to
I love the way your touch is always heavenly
But, darling, most of all I love how you love me (love how you love me)

I love how your eyes close whenever you kiss me
And when I'm away from you I love how you miss me
I love the way your touch is always heavenly
But, darling, most of all I love how you love me (love how you love me)

I love how you hug me (love how you hug me)
I love how you squeeze me, tease me, please me
Love---how you love me
I love how you love me


----------



## Kizzy

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I listen to everything.
> 
> As a matter of fact, when I read that, I thought of Eminim's verson.
> 
> Well Jimmy moved in with his mother
> 
> Cos he ain't go no place to go
> 
> And now i'm right back in the gutter
> 
> With a garbage bag that's full of clothes
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you live at home in a trailer
> 
> What the hell you gonna do (yee-hah!)
> 
> Cuz i live at home in a trailer
> 
> Mom I'm coming home to you
> 
> 
> 
> Well my name is Jimmy
> 
> He's name's Greg Buehl
> 
> Me and him and you, - we went to the same school
> 
> This ain't cool... I'm in a rage
> 
> He's tapping my mom and we're almost the same age
> 
> On the microphone i drop bombs
> 
> Look at this car... 'Thanks a lot, Mom!'
> 
> "Here and happy birthday Rabbit! Here's a brand new car, you can have it. A 1928 Delta..."
> 
> This #### won't even get me to the shelter
> 
> And I can't even stand for mowtown
> 
> Cuz i'm back in the 810 now
> 
> 
> 
> Cos i live at home in a trailer
> 
> Mom i'm coming home to you
Click to expand...


----------



## Railroad

*Bebop A Rebop A Lop Bam Boom*

Good Golly Miss Molly
Little Richard

Good Golly Miss Molly, sure like a ball.
Good golly, Miss Molly, sure like a ball.
When you're rockin' and a rollin' can't hear your momma call.

From the early early mornin' till the early early night
You can see Miss Molly rockin' at the house of blue lights.
Good golly, Miss Molly, sure like a ball.
When you're rockin' and a rollin' can't hear your momma call.

Well, now momma, poppa told me: "Son, you better watch your step."
If I knew my momma, poppa, have to watch my dad myself.
Good golly, Miss Molly, sure like a ball.
When you're rockin' and a rollin' can't hear your momma call.

I am going to the corner, gonna buy a diamond ring.
Would you pardon me if it's a nineteen carat golden thing.
Good golly, Miss Molly, sure like a ball.
When you're rockin' and a rollin' can't hear your momma call.

Good golly, Miss Molly, sure like a ball.
Good golly, Miss Molly, sure like a ball.
When you're rockin' and a rollin' can't hear your momma call


----------



## jazz lady

*In one word...*

WOW!!!

  

CHAKA KHAN and GEORGE BENSON RULE!!!  

(The hotel I'm at has an internet cafe by their breakfast room, so I just couldn't resist...)

Chaka blew me away.  My God - the power in her voice is unbelievable.  She finished up with "Through The Fire" and I was in tears.  George was in rare form and put on the BEST show I've ever seen him give!  I can't even talk today because my voice is gone already.  

The most special portion of the night was a total surprise.  Chaka and George performed together FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME ON STAGE!!!  They did a wonderful version of "My Funny Valentine" that was absolutely stunning.  

Anyway, I'm getting ready to leave now to go to the show.  See y'all later!


----------



## Sharon

jazz lady said:
			
		

> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CHAKA KHAN and GEORGE BENSON RULE!!!
> 
> (The hotel I'm at has an internet cafe by their breakfast room, so I just couldn't resist...)
> 
> Chaka blew me away.  My God - the power in her voice is unbelievable.  She finished up with "Through The Fire" and I was in tears.  George was in rare form and put on the BEST show I've ever seen him give!  I can't even talk today because my voice is gone already.
> 
> The most special portion of the night was a total surprise.  Chaka and George performed together FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME ON STAGE!!!  They did a wonderful version of "My Funny Valentine" that was absolutely stunning.
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting ready to leave now to go to the show.  See y'all later!



Sound like you're haivng a great time!


----------



## gumbo

Kizzy said:
			
		

> Reference the karma msg ~ the answer is No ~
> 
> 
> The bleek days of heavy metal bands past
> 
> Metallica
> 
> My husband left this CD in the truck so I've been listening to it all week.  Oldie but a goodie and it was a fantastic concert, if you are into that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New blood joins this earth
> and quikly he's subdued
> through constant pain disgrace
> the young boy learns their rules
> 
> with time the child draws in
> this whipping boy done wrong
> deprived of all his thoughts
> the young man struggles on and on he's known
> a vow unto his own
> that never from this day
> his will they'll take away
> 
> what I've felt
> what I've known
> never shined through in what I've shown
> never be
> never see
> won't see what might have been
> 
> what I've felt
> what I've known
> never shined through in what I've shown
> never free
> never me
> so I dub thee unforgiven
> 
> they dedicate their lives
> to running all of his
> he tries to please them all
> this bitter man he is
> throughout his life the same
> he's battled constantly
> this fight he cannot win
> a tired man they see no longer cares
> the old man then prepares
> to die regretfully
> that old man here is me
> 
> what I've felt
> what I've known
> never shined through in what I've shown
> never be
> never see
> won't see what might have been
> 
> what I've felt
> what I've known
> never shined through in what I've shown
> never free
> never me
> so I dub the unforgiven
> 
> you labeled me
> I'll label you
> so I dub the unforgiven
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Enter Sandman
> Find this song on Sheet music, CD
> 
> Say your prayers little one
> don't forget, my son
> to include everyone
> 
> tuck you in, warm within
> keep you free from sin
> till the sandman he comes
> 
> sleep with one eye open
> gripping your pillow tight
> 
> exit light
> enter night
> take my hand
> off to never never land
> 
> something's wrong, shut the light
> heavy thoughts tonight
> and they aren't of snow white
> 
> dreams of war, dreams of liars
> dreams of dragon's fire
> and of things that will bite
> 
> sleep with one eye open
> gripping your pillow tight
> 
> exit light
> enter night
> take my hand
> off to never never land
> 
> now I lay me down to sleep
> pray the lord my soul to keep
> if I die before I wake
> pray the lord my soul to take
> 
> hush little baby, don't say a word
> and never mind that noise you heard
> it's just the beast under your bed,
> in your closet, in your head
> 
> exit light
> enter night
> grain of sand
> 
> exit light
> enter night
> take my hand
> we're off to never never land


Ya baby :guitar:     Seen um at RFK with Guns-N _-Roses


----------



## tomchamp

*The Hitter!*

Come to the door, Ma, and unlock the chain
I was just passin' through and got caught in the rain
There's nothin' I want, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

I was no more than a kid when you put me on the Southern Queen
With the police on my back I fled to New Orleans
I fought in the dockyards and with the money I made
I knew the fight was my home and blood was my trade

Baton Rouge, Ponchatoula, and Lafayette town
Well they paid me their money, Ma, I knocked the men down
I did what I did well it come easily
Restraint and mercy, Ma, were always strangers to me

I fought champion Jack Thompson in a field full of mud
Rain poured through the tent to the canvas and mixed with our blood
In the twelfth I slipped my tongue over my broken jaw
I stood over him and pounded his bloody body into the floor
Well the bell rang and rang and still I kept on
'Till I felt my glove leather slip 'tween his skin and bone

Then the women and the money came fast and the days I lost track
The women red, the money green, but the numbers were black
I fought for the men in their silk suits to lay down their bets
I took my good share, Ma, I have no regrets

Then I took the fix at the state armory with big John McDowell
From high in the rafters I watched myself fall
As they raised his arm my stomach twisted and the sky it went black
I stuffed my bag with their good money and I never looked back

Understand, in the end, Ma, every man plays the game
If you know me one different then speak out his name
Ma, if my voice now you don't recognize
Then just open the door and look into your dark eyes
I ask of you nothin', not a kiss not a smile,
Just open the door and let me lie down for a while

Now the gray rain's fallin' and my ring fightin's done
So in the work fields and alleys I take all who'll come
If you're a better man than me then just step to the line
Show me your money and speak out your crime
Now there's nothin' I want, Ma, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

Tonight in the shipyard a man draws a circle in the dirt
I move to the center and I take off my shirt
I study him for the cuts, the scars, the pain, 
Man, nor time can erase
I move hard to the left and I strike to the face


----------



## kwillia

Yo Chaotic... I heard this one today and forgot how wonderful the opening guitar licks are in this song... I trust you already know how to play this one...

Angie, angie, when will those clouds all disappear? 
Angie, angie, where will it lead us from here? 
With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats
You can’t say we’re satisfied
But angie, angie, you can’t say we never tried
Angie, you’re beautiful, but ain’t it time we said good-bye? 
Angie, I still love you, remember all those nights we cried? 
All the dreams we held so close seemed to all go up in smoke
Let me whisper in your ear:
Angie, angie, where will it lead us from here? 
Oh, angie, don’t you weep, all your kisses still taste sweet
I hate that sadness in your eyes
But angie, angie, ain’t it time we said good-bye? 
With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats
You can’t say we’re satisfied
But angie, I still love you, baby
Ev’rywhere I look I see your eyes
There ain’t a woman that comes close to you
Come on baby, dry your eyes
But angie, angie, ain’t it good to be alive? 
Angie, angie, they can’t say we never tried


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yo Chaotic... I heard this one today and forgot how wonderful the opening guitar licks are in this song... I trust you already know how to play this one...



Yo Kwillia! I'm looking at tab for it right now. Scuze me while I whip out the guitar...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yo Kwillia! I'm looking at tab for it right now. Scuze me while I whip out the guitar...


 :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

It sure takes you a long time to whip it out...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> :guitar:



I'm warming up. The talent just doesn't flow instantly.. I have to clear my throat - hoooooooccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkgggggggghhhhhhhhhhh. That's better. Okay - finger exercises. Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow - no callouses, and rusty strings. Next - warmup song - "Kitchen", by the Lemonheads. Here we go - Angie. I'm playing the chords, but for some reason it sounds like something from The Sound Of Music. It's not that I sound like Julie Andrews singing a Stones tune - not this time, anyway (that was Sympathy For The Devil). When I play a song for the first time, it tends to sound like "How do you solve a problem like Maria?" Now it is sounding a little better. Almost recognizable.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm warming up. The talent just doesn't flow instantly.. I have to clear my throat - hoooooooccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkgggggggghhhhhhhhhhh. That's better. Okay - finger exercises. Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow - no callouses, and rusty strings. Next - warmup song - "Kitchen", by the Lemonheads. Here we go - Angie. I'm playing the chords, but for some reason it sounds like something from The Sound Of Music. It's not that I sound like Julie Andrews singing a Stones tune - not this time, anyway (that was Sympathy For The Devil). When I play a song for the first time, it tends to sound like "How do you solve a problem like Maria?" Now it is sounding a little better. Almost recognizable.


Play by play blow of some strange dude sitting around in his drawers crossing Julie Andrews with Mick Jagger on the guitar... now das what I'm talkin' bout...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Play by play blow of some strange dude sitting around in his drawers crossing Julie Andrews with Mick Jagger on the guitar... now das what I'm talkin' bout...



Yeow! Actually I'm standing, holding the guitar high like Elvis, sliding back and forth across the floor like James Brown, yodelling like Julie and (trying desperately to find something in common with Mick). 

And it's important to strip down, so buttons and belt buckles don't scratch the guitar.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yeow! Actually I'm standing, holding the guitar high like Elvis, sliding back and forth across the floor like James Brown, yodelling like Julie and (trying desperately to find something in common with Mick).
> 
> And it's important to strip down, so buttons and belt buckles don't scratch the guitar.


Oh the visual...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh the visual...



I forgot to mention the rhythmic rocking of my hips - well it's more like I'm playing whack-a-mole with my butt, but it helps me keep the beat.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention the rhythmic rocking of my hips - well it's more like I'm playing whack-a-mole with my butt, but it helps me keep the beat.


OMG... it keeps getting better... 

So, can you strum Angie or what...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... it keeps getting better...
> 
> So, can you strum Angie or what...



It's pretty easy except for the [A# F GCG] part at the end of each verse, which I have to figure out which notes to play out. It would be easier if I knew where my picks were...


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> It would be easier if I knew where my picks were...


You are a mess...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are a mess...



I'm still unpacking boxes from my house move... All I have left are 12 big cardboard boxes all marked "Misc."


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm still unpacking boxes from my house move... All I have left are 12 big cardboard boxes all marked "Misc."


I gave you your karma too early...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Play by play blow of some strange dude sitting around in his drawers crossing Julie Andrews with Mick Jagger on the guitar... now das what I'm talkin' bout...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I gave you your karma too early...



I was thinking of putting put a sign outside the house, calling it "Chateau Chaotic" or something like that, but it really needs to be called "The Junk Drawer". I've got enough junk to decorate every Applebee's, Ruby Tuesdays and TGI Fridays from here to Baltimore..

Ow, my fingers hurt. It's been a while since I played last..


----------



## jazz lady

You guys are cracking me up. 

Just got back to the hotel and about ready to turn in.  Long day again tomorrow. I'm high off of the sexiest trombone player...Brian Culbertson.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You guys are cracking me up.
> 
> Just got back to the hotel and about ready to turn in.  Long day again tomorrow. I'm high off of the sexiest trombone player...Brian Culbertson.



I bet you are thinking of being Waaaah-waaahhh-WAAAAHHHHNNNNNed already.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You guys are cracking me up.
> 
> Just got back to the hotel and about ready to turn in.  Long day again tomorrow. I'm high off of the sexiest trombone player...Brian Culbertson.



Not.... Brian Culbertson! THE Brian Culbertson? The ONE AND ONLY Mr. B. Culbertson, the trombone player? It couldn't be!









Who's Brian Culbertson? 



And how good was he?


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I bet you are thinking of being Waaaah-waaahhh-WAAAAHHHHNNNNNed already.


  You have remarkable timing.  

Interesting thing about this internet cafe.  I've typed the words "crack" and "sex" and it deletes them from my posts.


----------



## FromTexas

chaotic said:
			
		

> Not.... Brian Culbertson! THE Brian Culbertson? The ONE AND ONLY Mr. B. Culbertson, the trombone player? It couldn't be
> 
> Who's Brian Culbertson?
> 
> 
> 
> And how good was he?



I hear he slid it in and out all night long.  :shrug:


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You have remarkable timing.



Hey! I understand. I use to think of being Waaaaahh-waaaaahh---WAAAHHHNNed a lot myself..... 



















except that was when I watched Charlie Brown... that teacher can talk dirty to me anytime.


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> I was thinking of putting put a sign outside the house, calling it "Chateau Chaotic" or something like that, but it really needs to be called "The Junk Drawer". I've got enough junk to decorate every Applebee's, Ruby Tuesdays and TGI Fridays from here to Baltimore..
> 
> Ow, my fingers hurt. It's been a while since I played last..


 
Perhaps you should put a sign outside the house that says, 

Yard Sale?


----------



## kwillia

Eeeeeeewwwww... how could you turn a Charlie Brown cartoon into a sex fantasy...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You have remarkable timing.
> 
> Interesting thing about this internet cafe.  I've typed the words "crack" and "sex" and it deletes them from my posts.



That internet cafe is so ing unbelieveable.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Not.... Brian Culbertson! THE Brian Culbertson? The ONE AND ONLY Mr. B. Culbertson, the trombone player? It couldn't be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Brian Culbertson?
> 
> 
> 
> And how good was he?


Actually, he's known more for his keyboarding abilities, but he plays a mean trombone.  And how cool is it his DAD, a veteran band director of 33 years, is in his band?  

http://www.brianculbertson.com/bio.html

The pictures do NOT do him justice.  He is a cutie and a half.  He is absolutely PHENOMENAL on any instrument he plays.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You guys are cracking me up.
> 
> Just got back to the hotel and about ready to turn in.  Long day again tomorrow. I'm high off of the sexiest trombone player...Brian Culbertson.


Would you like a fine chocolate mint, and your bed turned down?


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> Eeeeeeewwwww... how could you turn a Charlie Brown cartoon into a sex fantasy...



Its easy.  I pull out my Woodstock, munch on a Peppermint Patty, and the rest is disturbed fantasy.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> That internet cafe is so ing unbelieveable.


You are killing me tonight...

I was wondering what Jazz was getting at with that 'ing' dangling in her original post... I didn't realize she had lost her crack...


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Would you like a fine chocolate mint, and your bed turned down?



Ever turned down anything in bed, Jazz?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Would you like a fine chocolate mint, and your bed turned down?


Yes, thank you.    Would you massage my feet too?


----------



## kwillia

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Its easy.  I pull out my Woodstock, munch on a Peppermint Patty, and the rest is disturbed fantasy.


Eeeeewwwww.... it gets worse...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> That internet cafe is so ing unbelieveable.


   and for good measure:


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Ever turned down anything in bed, Jazz?


There's always a first for everything, chaotic.


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> Eeeeewwwww.... it gets worse...



And for Wednesday nights I have...


----------



## chaotic

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Its easy.  I pull out my Woodstock, munch on a Peppermint Patty, and the rest is disturbed fantasy.



Watch out for that Lucy. She's a tease. She'll hold it for you, then pull it away at the last second.


----------



## kwillia

*pokingfingersineyes-FT,I'mnotlooking*

Where were we...:guitar:

Angie, Angie
When will those clouds all disappear?
Angie, Angie
Where will it lead us from here?
With no loving in our souls
And no money in our coats
You can't say we're satisfied
But Angie, Angie
You can't say we never tried
Angie, You're beautiful
But ain't it time we said goodbye
Angie, I still love you
Remember all those nights we cried?
All the dreams we held so close
Seemed to all go up in smoke
Let me whisper in your ear
Angie, Angie
Where will it lead us from here?
Angie, don't weep
All your kisses still taste sweet
I hate that sadness in your eyes
But Angie, Angie
Ain't it time we said goodbye?
With no loving in our souls
And no money in our coats
You can't say we're satisfied
But Angie, I still love you, baby
Everywhere I look I see your eyes
There ain't a woman that comes close to you
Come on baby dry your eyes
But Angie, Angie
Ain't it good to be alive?
Angie, Angie
They can say we never tried


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> *pokingfingersineyes-FT,I'mnotlooking*



There is nothing sexual about the Wed one...   Click it open, its funny.


----------



## Agee

FromTexas said:
			
		

> And for Wednesday nights I have...


: 

You deviate!


----------



## FromTexas

chaotic said:
			
		

> Watch out for that Lucy. She's a tease. She'll hold it for you, then pull it away at the last second.



Linus was molested by Michael Jackson... it explains the blanket, thumb sucking, and reverting to earlier stage of childhood (massive insecurity).


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :
> 
> You deviate!


See, FT... I'm not gonna look... I trust Air...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> There's always a first for everything, chaotic.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Linus was molested by Michael Jackson... it explains the blanket, thumb sucking, and reverting to earlier stage of childhood (massive insecurity).


  Okay, you have officially downed me from the Brian Culbertson high.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Okay, you have officially downed me from the Brian Culbertson high.



What are friends for...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Okay, you have officially downed me from the Brian Culbertson high.


He killed my mojo with his first "waaaah waaah" reference...


----------



## chaotic

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Linus was molested by Michael Jackson... it explains the blanket, thumb sucking, and reverting to earlier stage of childhood (massive insecurity).



At Michael Jackson's house, the kids have to wear burkhas.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> What are friends for...


I know what friends are for.  I just don't know what YOU are for.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know what friends are for.  I just don't know what YOU are for.


Psssst... I just gave you karma, but forgot to sign it...


----------



## jazz lady

*random thought...*

the weirdest thing (so far) at the jazz festival...

George Benson has had a nose job and now it looks like Michael Jackson's in the beginning.


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> He killed my mojo



Well, I took a little downer 'bout an hour ago (*)
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows
Are you a lucky little lady in The City of Light
Or just another lost angel...City of Night
City of Night, City of Night, City of Night, woo, c'mon
L.A. Woman, L.A. Woman
L.A. Woman Sunday afternoon X3
Drive through your suburbs
Into your blues, into your blues, yeah
Into your blue-blue Blues
Into your blues, ohh, yeah
I see your hair is burnin' 
Hills are filled with fire
If they say I never loved you
You know they are a liar
Drivin' down your freeways
Midnight alleys roam 
Cops in cars, the topless bars
Never saw a woman...
So alone, so alone X2
Motel Money Murder Madness
Let's change the mood from glad to sadness
Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin' X2
Got to keep on risin'
Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin'
Mojo Risin', gotta Mojo Risin'
Mr. Mojo Risin', gotta keep on risin'
Risin', risin'
Gone risin', risin'
I'm gone risin', risin'
I gotta risin', risin'
Well, risin', risin'
I gotta, wooo, yeah, risin'
Woah, ohh yeah
Well, I took a little downer 'bout an hour ago (*)
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows
Are you a lucky little lady in The City of Light
Or just another lost angel...City of Night
City of Night, City of Night, City of Night, woah, c'mon
L.A. Woman, L.A. Woman, L.A. Woman, your my woman
Little L.A. Woman, Little L.A. Woman
L.A. L.A. Woman Woman, L.A. Woman c'mon


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know what friends are for.  I just don't know what YOU are for.



Cheap sex.  :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Well, I took a little downer 'bout an hour ago (*)
> Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
> Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows
> Are you a lucky little lady in The City of Light
> Or just another lost angel...City of Night
> City of Night, City of Night, City of Night, woo, c'mon
> L.A. Woman, L.A. Woman
> L.A. Woman Sunday afternoon X3
> Drive through your suburbs
> Into your blues, into your blues, yeah
> Into your blue-blue Blues
> Into your blues, ohh, yeah
> I see your hair is burnin'
> Hills are filled with fire
> If they say I never loved you
> You know they are a liar
> Drivin' down your freeways
> Midnight alleys roam
> Cops in cars, the topless bars
> Never saw a woman...
> So alone, so alone X2
> Motel Money Murder Madness
> Let's change the mood from glad to sadness
> Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin' X2
> Got to keep on risin'
> Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin'
> Mojo Risin', gotta Mojo Risin'
> Mr. Mojo Risin', gotta keep on risin'
> Risin', risin'
> Gone risin', risin'
> I'm gone risin', risin'
> I gotta risin', risin'
> Well, risin', risin'
> I gotta, wooo, yeah, risin'
> Woah, ohh yeah
> Well, I took a little downer 'bout an hour ago (*)
> Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
> Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows
> Are you a lucky little lady in The City of Light
> Or just another lost angel...City of Night
> City of Night, City of Night, City of Night, woah, c'mon
> L.A. Woman, L.A. Woman, L.A. Woman, your my woman
> Little L.A. Woman, Little L.A. Woman
> L.A. L.A. Woman Woman, L.A. Woman c'mon


 Okay... I'm getting back on track now...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Psssst... I just gave you karma, but forgot to sign it...


  It's supposed to be hot and humid.  It's already humid here, but it was cool with a nice breeze.  

The mud from Friday (which is ALL over my car now both inside AND out  ) has dried to rock hard concrete.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> the weirdest thing (so far) at the jazz festival...
> 
> George Benson has had a nose job and now it looks like Michael Jackson's in the beginning.



I wouldn't have been able to listen after that. What kind of problems in your life can you solve by changing your nose?


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Cheap sex. :shrug:


I knew you were good for something.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be hot and humid.  It's already humid here, but it was cool with a nice breeze.
> 
> The mud from Friday (which is ALL over my car now both inside AND out  ) has dried to rock hard concrete.


Yuck... maybe DoWhat will be a good little neighbor and come wash your car for you when you get home...:shrug:


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be hot and humid.



:boobsweat:


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have been able to listen after that. What kind of problems in your life can you solve by changing your nose?


I probably wouldn't have noticed right away, but I was standing in line waiting to get a drink and the lady in front of me mentioned it.  After that, I couldn't NOT stare at his nose during the concert.


----------



## Agee

*Grand Funk Railroad*

Come on everybody, we’re gonna’ have a good time, yeah,
Gimmie’ all the love that’s in ya’, I’m gonna’ give ya’ mine.
I wanna’ hear some hand clappin’, I want you to get in the groove,
We’re gonna’ play this footstompin’ music, everybody get up and groove, yeah.

Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.

Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 
Does everybody want to? 

Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Come on right now.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Everybody.
Oooo-oooo, oooo-oooo.
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Oh, yeah.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Yeah.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Oooooooooooo-ooo.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.
Ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo-ooo, ooo.

Ohhhh ... yeahhhh ...


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> :boobsweat:


Among other things.


----------



## chaotic

Hands off of her, she belongs to me
Mojo working don't belong to you
Well, she's mine all mine no matter what you do
Play it boys, play it boys

I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you
I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you
But you're mine all mine no matter what you do

Let me tell you now
She's long lean and lanky, sweet as she can be
Hands off of her, she belongs to me
Hands off of her' don't belong to you
Well she's mine all mine no matter what you do

I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you
I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you
Well you're mine all mine no matter what you do
Play it Jerry, play it ........

No matter what you do, play it son

Well she's long lean and lanky, sweet as she can be
Hands off of her unless you want to deal with me
I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you
Well you're mine all mine no matter what you do
Yeah!

I got my mojo workin' I got my mojo workin'
I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you
Well, you're mine all mine no matter what you do
She's long lean and lanky, sweet as she can be
Hands off of her, she belongs to me
Hands off of her' don't belong to you
Well you're mine all mine no matter what you do
One more time!

Yeah!
I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you
I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you
Well, you're mine all mine no matter what you do

Listen to me now
I said you're long lean and lanky cute as you can be
Hands off of her unless you want deal with me
Get your hands off of her, she don't belong to you
Well, you're mine all mine no matter what you do
Yeah, I got my mojo workin' I got my mojo workin'
I got my mojo workin' I got my mojo workin'
I got my mojo working but it just don't work on you


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yuck... maybe DoWhat will be a good little neighbor and come wash your car for you when you get home...:shrug:


Oops...that reminds me.  I wonder if I left enough food and water for him while I'm gone.


----------



## FromTexas

Oh it's been getting so hard
Livin' with the things you do to me, aha
Oh my dreams are getting so strange
I'd like to tell you everything I see
Oh, I see a man at the back
As a matter of fact his eyes are red as the sun
And a girl in the corner let no one ignore her
'Cause she thinks she's the passionate one

Oh, yeah, it was like lightning, everybody was frightening
And the music was soothing, and they all started grooving

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
And the man at the back said
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz
And the girl in the corner said
Boy, I wanna warn ya, it'll turn into a ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz

I'm reaching out for something
Touching nothing's all I ever do
Oh, I softly call you over
When you appear there's nothing left of you, aha
Now the man in the back
Is ready to crack as he raises his hands to the sky
And the girl in the corner is ev'ryone's mourner
She could kill you with a wink of her eye

Oh yeah, it was electric, so frightfully hectic
And the band started leaving, 'cause they all stopped breathing

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
And the man at the back said
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz
And the girl in the corner said
Boy, I wanna warn ya, it'll turn into a ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz

Oh yeah, it was like lightning, everybody was frightening
And the music was soothing, and they all started grooving

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
And the man at the back said
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz
And the girl in the corner said
Boy, I wanna warn ya, it'll turn into a ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz

It's it's a ballroom blitz, it's it's a ballroom blitz
It's it's a ballroom blitz, yeah, it's a ballroom blitz


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Among other things.



Ewwwwwwwwwww.....


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Come on everybody, we’re gonna’ have a good time, yeah,
> Gimmie’ all the love that’s in ya’, I’m gonna’ give ya’ mine.
> I wanna’ hear some hand clappin’, I want you to get in the groove,
> We’re gonna’ play this footstompin’ music, everybody get up and groove, yeah.


  Chaka, George, Brian, Boney...to name a few.  

Tonight was the WORSE concert experience I think I've ever had as far as the people around me.  I seemed to have gotten in the "NO FUN" section.    I think I teed a few people off though because I was going to have fun regardless of THEM and did.  

Friday night was the complete opposite.    I was in a section that had a bunch from Philly, Jersey, and B-more who were grooving their collective butt off.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The mud from Friday (which is ALL over my car now both inside AND out  ) has dried to rock hard concrete.


Hot Damn, Cool Jazz and mud pits  





Jazz sounds like you're having a good, good time.


----------



## kwillia

FT... you are skeering me... I'm going to put you on iggy...

Now for some real music...

I know you wanna leave me
But I refuse to let you go
If I have to beg and plead, for your sympathy
I don't mind, 'cause you mean that much to me
Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me now, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me now, don't you go
Well I heard a cryin' man, is half a man
With no sense of pride
If I have to cry to keep ya
I dont' mind weepini'
If weepin' gonna keep ya by my side
Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me now, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go
If I have to sleep on your doorstep
All night long
Just to keep you from walkin' away
Let my friends laugh, for this I can stand
'Cause I wanna keep ya, yeah, yeah, I can
Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me now, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me now, don't you go
Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me now, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go
I got a love so deep in the pit of my heart
And ev'ry day it grows more and more
I'm not ashamed to come and plead with you darlin'
If pleadin' keeps you froom walkin' out the door
Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me, don't you go
Ain't too proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, don't you go


----------



## kwillia

One from 'kwillia tunes'...

I'll never be your beast of burden
My back is broad, but it's a hurting
All I want is for you to make love to me
I'll never be your beast of burden
I've walked for miles, my feet are hurting
All I want is for you to make love to me

Am I hard enough, Am I rough enough
Am I rich enough, I'm not to blind to see

I'll never be your beast of burden
So let's go home and draw the curtains
Music on the radio
Come on baby make sweet love to me

Am I hard enough, Am I rough enough
Am I rich enough, I'm not to blind to see

Oh little sister
Pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty girl

Solo

You're a pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty girl
Pretty, pretty, such a pretty, pretty, pretty girl
Come on baby please please please

I'll tell ya
You can put me out...on the street
You can put me out...with no shoes on my feet
But you can put me out, put me out, put me out of misery

All your sickness, I can suck it up
Throw it all at me, I can shrug it off
There's one thing baby, that I don't understand
You keep telling me, I ain't your kind of man
Ain't I rough enough
Ain't I tough enough
Ain't I rich enough, in love enough
Ooh, ooh, please

I'll never be your beast of burden
I'll never be your beast of burden
Never, never, never, never, never, never, never be

I'll never be your beast of burden
I've walked for miles and my feet are hurtin
All I want is you to make love to me

I don't need no beast of burden
I need no fussin
I need no nursin
Never, never, never, never, never, never, never be


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Chaka, George, Brian, Boney...to name a few.
> 
> Tonight was the WORSE concert experience I think I've ever had as far as the people around me.  I seemed to have gotten in the "NO FUN" section.    I think I teed a few people off though because I was going to have fun regardless of THEM and did.
> 
> Friday night was the complete opposite.    I was in a section that had a bunch from Philly, Jersey, and B-more who were grooving their collective butt off.



Well, jazz is supposed to be serious, and you're supposed to sit there and study it and marvel at the subtleties. You were in the wrong to jump up and get all sweaty and actually enjoy yourself!


----------



## chaotic

The gypsy woman told my mother
Before I was born
I got a boy child's comin'
He's gonna be a son of a gun
He gonna make pretty womens
Jump and shout
Then the world wanna know
What this all about
But you know I'm him
Everybody knows I'm him
Well you know I'm the hoochie coochie man
Everybody knows I'm him

I got a black cat bone
I got a mojo too
I got the Johnny conkeroo
I'm gonna mess with you
I'm gonna make you girls
Lead me by my hand
Then the world will know
The hoochie coochie man
But you know I'm him
Everybody knows I'm him
Oh you know I'm the hoochie coochie man
Everybody knows I'm him

On the seventh hours
On the seventh day
On the seventh month
The seven doctors say
He was born for good luck
And that you'll see
I got seven hundred dollars
Don't you mess with me
But you know I'm him
Everybody knows I'm him
Well you know I'm the hoochie coochie man
Everybody knows I'm him


----------



## FromTexas

Look, he's crawling up my wall
Black and hairy, very small
Now he's up above my head
Hanging by a little thread

Boris the spider
Boris the spider

Now he's dropped on to the floor
Heading for the bedroom door
Maybe he's as scared as me
Where's he gone now, I can't see

Boris the spider
Boris the spider

Creepy, crawly
Creepy, crawly
Creepy, creepy, crawly, crawly
Creepy, creepy, crawly, crawly
Creepy, creepy, crawly, crawly
Creepy, creepy, crawly, crawly

There he is wrapped in a ball
Doesn't seem to move at all
Perhaps he's dead, I'll just make sure
Pick this book up off the floor

Boris the spider
Boris the spider

Creepy, crawly
Creepy, crawly
Creepy, creepy, crawly, crawly
Creepy, creepy, crawly, crawly
Creepy, creepy, crawly, crawly
Creepy, creepy, crawly, crawly

He's come to a sticky end
Don't think he will ever mend
Never more will he crawl 'round
He's embedded in the ground

Boris the spider
Boris the spider


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hot Damn, Cool Jazz and mud pits


   Let me tell you, I was a pretty sight by the time the concert was over. 



> Jazz sounds like you're having a good, good time.


Overall, yeah.  It's been more up than down, but the music has been absolutely phenomenal. This one lady named Ledisi just blew me away today. I had never even heard of her, but she has been my favorite performer so far besides Chaka. She is sassy, funny, and has a set of pipes that gave me goosebumps. I didn't want her set to end. 

http://www.ledisi.com/pages/herstory.htm


----------



## chaotic

Childhood living is easy to do 
The things you wanted I bought them for you 
Graceless lady you know who I am 
You know I can't let you slide through my hands

Wild horses couldn't drag me away 
Wild, wild horses, couldn't drag me away

I watched you suffer a dull aching pain 
Now you decided to show me the same 
No sweeping exits or offstage lines 
Could make me feel bitter or treat you unkind

Wild horses couldn't drag me away 
Wild, wild horses, couldn't drag me away

I know I dreamed you a sin and a lie 
I have my freedom but I don't have much time 
Faith has been broken, tears must be cried 
Let's do some living after we die

Wild horses couldn't drag me away 
Wild, wild horses, we'll ride them some day

Wild horses couldn't drag me away 
Wild, wild horses, we'll ride them some day


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Well, jazz is supposed to be serious, and you're supposed to sit there and study it and marvel at the subtleties. You were in the wrong to jump up and get all sweaty and actually enjoy yourself!


That's what the guy next to me was doing.  He just SAT there the ENTIRE day.  

I know I was wrong, but It is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE for me to sit still at a jazz concert.


----------



## kwillia

You switch to Stones... I switch to mojo...

For all night Dwight 

Got a '56 Cadillac 
With a spare tire on the back 
Got a charge account in my old bank 
Said, I Ain't Got You 

Well got a classic and a pool 
And a big hair ghoul 
No matter who I fool 
Said, I Ain't Got You 

I got a taylor and a liquor store 
I played the number four, four, four 
Got a mojo and don't you know 
I'm dressed up with no place to go 
I got women to the left of me 
Women to the right of me 
I got chicks all around me 
Said, I Ain't Got You 
I said, I ain't got you

Yeah, I got a taylor and a liquor store
I play the number four, four, four
I got a mojo' yeah, and don't you know
I'm dressed up with no place to go
Got woman to the left of me
Woman to the right of me
I got chicks all around me
Said, I ain't got you
I said, I ain't got you 

Mr. Whitford!

Yeah, I got a taylor and a liquor store
I play the number four, four, four
Got a mojo and don't you know
I'm dressed up with no place to go
Got woman to the left of me
Woman to the right of me
I got chicks all around me
Said, I ain't got you
I said, I ain't got you

Oh Joe!

I got a taylor and a liquor store
I play the number four, four, four
I got a mojo and don't you know
I'm dressed up with no place to go
I got woman to the left of me
I got woman to the right of me
I got chicks all around me
Said, I ain't got you
I said, I ain't got you 
You know I Ain't Got You, baby


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG! I love that song and haven't heard it in aaaaages!


 
Never heard it. Is Boris any relation to Itsy Bitsy?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That's what the guy next to me was doing.  He just SAT there the ENTIRE day.
> 
> I know I was wrong, but It is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE for me to sit still at a jazz concert.



  Hope tomorrow is good too..


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Never heard it. Is Boris any relation to Itsy Bitsy?



After about three bottles of Jim Beam and some groupies, it is.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Never heard it. Is Boris any relation to Itsy Bitsy?


 It's a Who song... Now my brain is twitching with Who song flashbacks...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Hope tomorrow is good too..


Spyro Gyra, Lalah Hathaway, Rick Braun, Peter White, Jonathan Butler  ...and Kenny G.    I'm not sure about the Kenny G part, but we'll see.


----------



## chaotic

*Back to Mojo (Nixon)*

When I look out into your eyes out there,
When I look out into your faces,
You know what I see?
I see a little bit of Elvis
In each and every one of you out there.
Lemme tell ya...
Weeeeeeeeeellllllll...
Elvis is everywhere
Elvis is everything
Elvis is everybody
Elvis is still the king
Man o man
What I want you to see
Is that the big E's
Inside of you and me
Elvis is everywhere, man!
He's in everything.
He's in everybody...
Elvis is in your jeans.
He's in your cheesburgers
Elvis is in Nutty Buddies!
Elvis is in your mom!
He's in everybody.
He's in the young, the old,
the fat, the skinny,
the white, the black
the brown and the blue
people got Elvis in 'em too
Elvis is in everybody out there.
Everybody's got Elvis in them!
Everybody except one person that is...
Yeah, one person!
The evil opposite of Elvis.
The Anti-Elvis
Anti-Elvis got no Elvis in 'em,
lemme tell ya.
Michael J. Fox has no Elvis in him.
And Elvis is in Joan Rivers
but he's trying to get out, man!
He's trying to get out!
Listen up Joanie Baby!
Elvis is everywhere
Elvis is everything
Elvis is everybody
Elvis is still the king
Man o man
What I want you to see
Is that the big E's
Inside of you and me
Man, there's a lot of unexplained phenomenon
out there in the world.
Lot of things people say
What the heck's going on?
Let me tell ya!
Who built the pyramids?
ELVIS!
Who built Stonehenge?
ELVIS!
Yeah, man you see guys
walking down the street
pushing shopping carts
and you think they're talking to allah,
they're talking to themself.
Man, no they're talking to ELVIS!
ELVIS! ELVIS!
You know whats going on in that Bermuda Triangle?
Down in the Bermuda Traingle
Elvis needs boats.
Elvis needs boats.
Elvis Elvis Elvis
Elvis Elvis Elvis
Elvis needs boats.
Aahh! The Sailing Elvis!
Captain Elvis!
Commodore Elvis it is.
Yeah man, you know people from outer space,
people from outer space they come up to me.
They don't look like like Doctor Spock.
They don't look like Klingons,
all that Star Trek jive.
They look like Elvis.
ELVIS!
Everybody in outer space looks like Elvis.
Cause Elvis is a perfect being.
We are all moving in perfect peace and harmony towards Elvisness
Soon all will become Elvis.
Everything everywhere will be Elvis.
Why do you think they call it evolution anyway?
It's really Elvislution!
Elvislution!
Elvis is everywhere
Elvis is everything
Elvis is everybody
Elvis is still the king
Man o man
What I want you to see
Is that the big E's
Inside of you and me
That's right ladies and gentlemen,
The time has come!
Time has come to talk
To that little bit of Elvis inside of you.
Talk to it!
Call it up!
Say "Elvis, heal me!"
"Save me, Elvis!"
"Make me be born again
in the perfect Elvis light"
That's right!
You've got that Elvis inside of ya
and he's talkin to ya
He says he wants you to sing!
Everybody's got to sing like the king!
Like the king
Get that leg going now
Get your lip too.
Not no fool Billy Idol lip either
Everybody!
Yeah, we're rockin now!
Elvis is with us.
He's with us and he's speaking to us.
He says "Peoples!"
"Peoples!"
"Everybody!"
"Everybody got to sing!"
Elvis is everywhere
Elvis is everything
Elvis is everybody
Elvis is still the king
Man o man
What I want you to see
Is that the big E's
Inside of you and me
Elvis is everywhere
Elvis is everything
Elvis is everybody
Elvis is still the king
Man o man
What I want you to see
Is that the big E's
Inside of you and me
Elvis!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Weeeeeeeeeellllllll...
> Elvis is everywhere
> Elvis is everything
> Elvis is everybody
> Elvis is still the king


Now THAT is a long time no hear...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Now THAT is a long time no hear...



It's a great song


----------



## kwillia

*This is my favorite Who song...*

Mama's got a squeeze box
She wears on her chest
And when Daddy comes home
He never gets no rest

'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

Well the kids don't eat
And the dog can't sleep
There's no escape from the music
In the whole damn street

'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes in and out and in and out and in and out and in and out

She's playing all night
And the music's all tight
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes, squeeze me, come on and squeeze me
Come on and tease me like you do
I'm so in love with you
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes in and out and in and out and in and out and in and out

'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night


----------



## jazz lady

Well, I think I'm going to go turn in and _try _to get some sleep.  I have some leftover carrot cake from Copeland's that has my name on it.    There was a party going on in the next room when I came back, so I sincerely sleep is going to come soon.  

  See you guys later!


----------



## gumbo

He's drunk again , it's time to fight
She must have done something wrong tonight

The living room becomes a boxing ring
It's time to run when you see him
Clenching his hands
She's just a woman
Never Again

I hear her scream , from down the hall
Amazing she can even talk at all
She cry's to me , Go back to bed
I'm terrified that she'll wind up 
Dead in his hands , She's just a woman
Never Again

Been there before , but not like this
Never before have I ever
Seen it this bad 
She's just a woman
Never Again

Just tell the nurse , you slipped and fell
It starts to sting as it starts to swell
She looks at you , she wants the truth
It's right out there in the waiting room
With those hands
Looking as sweet as he can
Never Again

Seen it before , but not like this
Been there before , but not like this
Never before have I ever
Seen it this bad 
She's just a woman
Never Again

Father is a name you haven't earned yet
You're just a child with a temper
Haven't you heard "Don't hit a lady" 
Kicking your azz would be a pleasure  

He's drunk again , it's time to fight
Same old sheot , just a differant night
She grabs a gun , she's had enough
Tonight she'll find out how #ucking
Tough is this man
Pulls the trigger just as fast as she can
Never Again

Seen it before , but not like this
Been there before , but not like this
Never before have I ever
Seen it this bad
She's just a woman 
Never Again !


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, I think I'm going to go turn in and _try _to get some sleep.  I have some leftover carrot cake from Copeland's that has my name on it.    There was a party going on in the next room when I came back, so I sincerely sleep is going to come soon.
> 
> See you guys later!


Sweet dreams, Jazzy...


----------



## kwillia

You are drunk again, aren't you, Gumbo...


----------



## chaotic

*Dig up some Who..*

Great song....

(Pete's theme) Only love
Can make it rain
The way the beach is kissed by the sea
Only love
Can make it rain
Like the sweat of lovers
Laying in the fields.

Love, Reign o'er me
Love, Reign o'er me, rain on me

Only love
Can bring the rain
That makes you yearn to the sky
Only love
Can bring the rain
That falls like tears from on high

Love Reign O'er me

On the dry and dusty road
The nights we spend apart alone
I need to get back home to cool cool rain
I can't sleep and I lay and I think
The night is hot and black as ink
Oh God, I need a drink of cool cool rain


----------



## virgovictoria

chaotic said:
			
		

> It's a great song



I don't think I've ever heard it...  It seems like it's kind of scary


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Let me tell you, I was a pretty sight by the time the concert was over.
> 
> Overall, yeah.  It's been more up than down, but the music has been absolutely phenomenal. This one lady named Ledisi just blew me away today. I had never even heard of her, but she has been my favorite performer so far besides Chaka. She is sassy, funny, and has a set of pipes that gave me goosebumps. I didn't want her set to end.
> 
> http://www.ledisi.com/pages/herstory.htm



SO glad you're having a good time!!!


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever heard it...  It seems like it's kind of scary



The song is a riot! Go look up Mojo Nixon on itunes or Amazon..


----------



## kwillia

*Who...*

Everybody calls me the quiet one
You can see but you can't hear me
Everybody calls me the quiet one
You can try but you can't get near me
I ain't never had the gift of gab
But I can't talk with my eyes
When words fail me you won't nail me
My eyes can tell you lies

Still waters run deep so be careful I don't drown you
You've got nothing to hear I've got nothing to say
Sticks and stones may break your bones
But names can never down you
It only takes two words to blow you away

Everybody calls me the quiet one
But you just don't understand
You can't listen you won't hear me
With your head stuck in the sand
I ain't never had time for words that don't rhyme
My headd is in a cloud
I ain't quiet - everybody else is too loud

Still waters run deep so be careful I don't drown you
You've got nothing to hear I've got nothing to say
Sticks and stones may break my bones
But names can never down you
It only takes two words to blow you away.


----------



## gumbo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are drunk again, aren't you, Gumbo...


No Ma'am I'm a good boy I don't drink very often 
I just got through jamming on the drums , been banging on them for  3 hours and that was the last song I was Jammin too .
Nickleback you wouldn't know about that


----------



## kwillia

This quiet one is going to bed... Later.


----------



## kwillia

gumbo said:
			
		

> No Ma'am I'm a good boy I don't drink very often
> I just got through jamming on the drums , been banging on them for  3 hours and that was the last song I was Jammin too .
> Nickleback you would know about that


I didn't know you do drums. Me thinks you should hook up with Chaotic and start a forum band... once he finds his guitar pics, that is.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> This quiet one is going to bed... Later.



 me too. Good night K. Sweet dreams


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> me too. Good night K. Sweet dreams


Sweet dreams for you too...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I didn't know you do drums. Me thinks you should hook up with Chaotic and start a forum band... once he finds his guitar pics, that is.



Hold yer horses, they're around here somewhere...


----------



## gumbo

kwillia said:
			
		

> I didn't know you do drums. Me thinks you should hook up with Chaotic and start a forum band... once he finds his guitar pics, that is.


Sounds good to me I can play anything and like all music


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Hold yer horses, they're around here somewhere...


I pick box #11...


----------



## kwillia

gumbo said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me I can play anything and like all music


... and I'll be the cooking groupie...


----------



## gumbo

kwillia said:
			
		

> ... and I'll be the cooking groupie...


Too cool I need some home cookin


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I pick box #11...



And, box #11 will be the last box I unpack, I predict.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> And, box #11 will be the last box I unpack, I predict.


 G'night guys.


----------



## gumbo

chaotic said:
			
		

> And, box #11 will be the last box I unpack, I predict.


How well do you play


----------



## gumbo

kwillia said:
			
		

> G'night guys.


Nite


----------



## kwillia

gumbo said:
			
		

> How well do you play


He does a mean Sound of Music...:shrug:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> He does a mean Sound of Music...:shrug:



 "How do you solve a problem like Kwillia..."


----------



## chaotic

*What a beautiful day!*

I got to hear a friend sing beautifully in church today, I planted some housewarming plants around the deck, mowed the lawn but avoided frog genocide somehow (those guys can hop!), tore apart my mountain bike to clean 2 years of accumulated gunk, then put it back together and went for a long ride down to Ridge and back. I was just sitting on the deck reading The Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy (again), and felt like taking a nap, so I cam in, saw the laptop just beckoning for me to post, so here I am. Hi. I've got a good life, I'm a happy guy. Here's a song. It's a good song. It's by an Irish guy who is positively fantastic, and he loves mountain biking too..

The day began with a rainbow in the sand
As I cycled into Kerry
Cattle grazing on a steep hillside
Looked well fed, well balanced
Close to the edge

Pedal on, pedal on, pedal on for miles
Pedal on
Pedal on, pedal on, pedal on for miles
Pedal on

I take a break, I close my eyes
And I'm happy as the dolphin
In a quiet spot talking to myself
Talking about the rain
Talking about the rain
All this rain

Pedal on
Pedal on, pedal on, pedal on for miles
Pedal on

You see whenever I'm alone
I tend to brood
But when I'm out on my bike
It's a different mood
I leave my brain at home
Get up on the sattle
No hanging around
I don't diddle-daddle

I work my legs
I pump my thighs
Take in the scenery passing me by
The Kerry mountains or the Wicklow hills
The antidote to my emotional ills
A motion built upon human toil
Nuclear free needs no oil
But it makes me hot, makes me hard
I never thought I could have come this far
Through miles of mountains, valleys, streams
This is the right stuff filling my dreams
So come on, get up on your bike
Ah go on, get up on your bike

Pedal on
Pedal on, pedal on, pedal on for miles
Pedal on

Finally
With my face to that bitter wind
I bombed it into Killarney
Skin raw like a sushi dinner
And an appetite
That would eat the hind leg of the lamb of God
Even though you know I wouldn't dream of doing such a thing
Then settle down for a quiet night
Think about what I've seen and done
And wonder

There's a reason for this
Now is the time to speak of the problem troubling my mind
Sick of the traffic choking our towns
Freaking me out, bringing me down
Knock down houses, build more lanes
Once was a problem, now it's insane
My solution it's one that I like
It's Muddy
The Acoustic Motorbike
So come on, get up on your bike
Ah go on, get up on your bike

Pedal on
Pedal on, pedal on, pedal on for miles
Pedal on

Ah go on, ah go on,
Get up on your bike,
Get up on your bike.


----------



## morganj614

*Must be getting early, clocks are running late.
Paint my love a morning sky, it’s all cold.
Dawn is breaking everywhere, light a candle, curse the glare
Draw the curtains I don’t care, but it’s all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

I see you’ve got your list out, say your piece and kiss off.
Guess I get the gist of it, but it’s all right
Oh well anyway, sorry that you feel that way.
Every silver linings got a touch of grey
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

It’s a lesson to me, the ablers and the beggars and the thieves
The abc’s we all think of, try to win a little love.

I know the rent is in arrears, the dog has not been fed in years
It’s even worse than it appears, but it’s all right

Cow is giving kerosene, kid can’t read at seventeen
The words he knows are all obscene, but it’s all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

Shoe is on the hand that fits, that’s all there really is to it
Whistle through your teeth and spit, but it’s all right

Oh well a touch of grey, kinda suits you anyway,
That’s all I had to say, but it’s all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive.

It’s a lesson to me, the devils and the east and the free
The abc’s we all must face, try to save a little grace.*


----------



## morganj614

*If you need a friend,
don't look to a stranger,
You know in the end,
I'll always be there.

And when you're in doubt,
and when you're in danger,
Take a look all around,
and I'll be there.

I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. (I promise)
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. (I promise)
But if you wait around a while, I'll make you fall for me,
I promise, I promise you I will.

When your day is through,
and so is your temper,
You know what to do,
I'm gonna always be there.

Sometimes if I shout,
it's not what's intended.
These words just come out,
with no gripe to bear.

I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. (I promise)
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. (I promise)
But if you wait around a while, I'll make you fall for me,
I promise, I promise you...

I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. (I promise)
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. (I promise)
And if I had to walk the world, that make you fall for me,
I promise you, I promise you I will.

I gotta tell ya, I need to tell ya, I gotta tell ya, I gotta tell yaaaa ...

I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. (I promise)
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. (I promise)
But if you wait around a while, I'll make you fall for me,
I promise you, I promise you...

I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. (I promise)
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. (I promise)
And if I have to walk the world to make you fall for me,
I promise you, I promise you I will ...
I will...
I will...
I will...*


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Every breath you take,
every move you make,
I'll be watching you!

Oh, can't you see,
you belong to me!


----------



## jazz lady

*I'm baaaaaaaaaackkk...*



All I can say is Kenny G absolutely ROCKED the house.  He finished up with a version of "Pick Up The Pieces" that got everyone jamming. 

I didn't get home until sometime after 1 this morning and crashed hard.  Thank goodness I had Chaka to keep me grooving on the loooong drive home.


----------



## Tomcat

Heard this earlier today on Sirius and for some reason reminded me of somd forums:

Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends
We're so glad you could attend
Come inside! Come inside!
There behind a glass is a real blade of grass
be careful as you pass.
Move along! Move along!

Come inside, the show's about to start
guaranteed to blow your head apart
Rest assured you'll get your money's worth
The greatest show in Heaven, Hell or Earth.
You've got to see the show, it's a dynamo.
You've got to see the show, it's rock and roll ....

Right before your eyes we pull laughter from the skies
And he laughs until he cries then he dies then he dies
Come inside the shows about to start
Guaranteed to blow your head apart

You gotta see the show
It's a dynamo
You gotta see the show
It's rock and roll


Soon the Gypsy Queen in a glaze of Vaseline
Will perform on guillotine
What a scene! What a scene!
Next upon the stand will you please extend a hand
to Alexander's Ragtime Band
Roll up! Roll up! Roll up!
See the show!

Performing on a stool we've a sight to make you drool
Seven virgins and a mule
Keep it cool. Keep it cool.
We would like it to be known the exhibits that were shown
were exclusively our own,
All our own. All our own.
Come and see the show! Come and see the show! Come and see the show!
See the show!


----------



## jazz lady

*some jazz fest highlights...*

Surprise duet between Chaka and George...

My funny valentine
Sweet comic valentine
You make me smile with my heart
Your looks are laughable
Unphotographable
Yet you’re my favourite work of art

Is your figure less than greek
Is your mouth a little weak
When you open it to speak
Are you smart? 

But don’t change a hair for me
Not if you care for me
Stay little valentine stay
Each day is valentine’s day

Is your figure less than greek
Is your mouth a little weak
When you open it to speak
Are you smart? 

But don’t you change one hair for me
Not if you care for me
Stay little valentine stay
Each day is valentine’s day


----------



## jazz lady

another surprise duet between Lalah Hathaway and Marcus Miller...

Strumming my pain with his fingers
Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly with his song
Telling my whole life, with his words
Killing me softly with his song

I heard he sang a good song
I heard he had a style
And so I came to see and listen for a while
And there he was this young boy
A stranger to my eyes

Strumming my pain with his fingers
Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly with his song
Telling my whole life, with his words
Killing me softly with his song

I felt all flushed with fever
Embarrassed by the crowd
I felt he found my letters and read each one out loud
I prayed that he would finish
But he just kept right on

Strumming my pain with his fingers
Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly with his song
Telling my whole life, with his words
Killing me softly with his song

He sang as if he knew me
In all my dark despair
And then he looked right through me as if I wasn't there
And he just kept on singing
Singing clear and strong

Strumming my pain with his fingers
Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly with his song
Telling my whole life, with his words
Killing me softly with his song...


----------



## jazz lady

Sax man Richard Elliot and guitarist Peter White did a heck of a version of this...

My friends feel it's their appointed duty 
They keep trying to tell me all you want to do is use me 
But my answer yeah to all that use me stuff 
Is I wanna spread the news that if it feels this good getting used 
Oh you just keep on using me until you use me up 
Until you use me up 

My brother sit me right down and he talked to me 
He told me that I ought not to let you just walk on me 
And I'm sure he meant well yeah but when our talk was through 
I said brother if you only knew you'd wish that you were in my shoes 
You just keep on using me until you use me up 
Until you use me up 

Oh sometimes yeah it's true you really do abuse me 
You get in a crowd of high class people and then you act real rude to me 
But oh baby baby baby baby when you love me I can't get enough 
I and I wanna spread the news that if it feels this good getting used 
Oh you just keep on using me until you use me up 
Until you use me up 

Talking about you using me but it all depends on what you do 
It ain't too bad the way you're using me 
Cause I sure am using you to do the things you do 
Ah ha to do the things you do


----------



## jazz lady

Guitarist/singer Jonathan Butler performed this Marley tune...

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.

Said - said - said: I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in trenchtown,
Oba - obaserving the ’ypocrites
As they would mingle with the good people we meet.
Good friends we have, oh, good friends we’ve lost
Along the way.
In this great future, you can’t forget your past;
So dry your tears, I seh.

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.
’ere, little darlin’, don’t shed no tears:
No, woman, no cry.

Said - said - said: I remember when-a we used to sit
In the government yard in trenchtown.
And then georgie would make the fire lights,
As it was logwood burnin’ through the nights.
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge,
Of which I’ll share with you;
My feet is my only carriage,
So I’ve got to push on through.
But while I’m gone, I mean:
Everything’s gonna be all right!
Everything’s gonna be all right!
Everything’s gonna be all right!
Everything’s gonna be all right!
I said, everything’s gonna be all right-a!
Everything’s gonna be all right!
Everything’s gonna be all right, now!
Everything’s gonna be all right!

So, woman, no cry;
No - no, woman - woman, no cry.
Woman, little sister, don’t shed no tears;
No, woman, no cry.

I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in trenchtown.
And then georgie would make the fire lights,
As it was logwood burnin’ through the nights.
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge,
Of which I’ll share with you;
My feet is my only carriage,
So I’ve got to push on through.
But while I’m gone:

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.
Woman, little darlin’, say don’t shed no tears;
No, woman, no cry.

Eh! (little darlin’, don’t shed no tears!
No, woman, no cry.
Little sister, don’t shed no tears!
No, woman, no cry.)

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Sax player Richard Elliot  got the crowd dancing with...

Do you remember the 21st night of september? 
Love was changing the minds of pretenders
While chasing the clouds away

Our hearts were ringing
In the key that our souls were singing.
As we danced in the night,
Remember how the stars stole the night away

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in september
Ba de ya - never was a cloudy day

My thoughts are with you
Holding hands with your heart to see you
Only blue talk and love,
Remember how we knew love was here to stay

Now december found the love that we shared in september.
Only blue talk and love,
Remember the true love we share today

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in september
Ba de ya - never was a cloudy day

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in september
Ba de ya - golden dreams were shiny days


----------



## kwillia

I am soooo picturing you with pencil and paper in hand during the entire three day concert...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I am soooo picturing you with pencil and paper in hand during the entire three day concert...


  I did make a few notes in my program.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I did make a few notes in my program.


Of course you did... so you can share with the rest of us...   Nice break from the repeats we've been hitting...


----------



## cattitude

Remember when you ran away
And I got on my knees
And begged you not to leave
Because I'd go berserk?
Well. . .

You left me anyhow
And then the days got worse and worse
And now you see I've gone
Completely out of my mind
And. . .

They're coming to take me away, HA HA
They're coming to take me away, HO HO HEE HEE HA HA
To the funny farm
Where life is beautiful all the time
And I'll be happy to see
Those nice, young men
In their clean, white coats
And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!

You thought it was a joke
And so you laughed
You laughed when I had said
That losing you would make me flip my lid
Right. . .

You know you laughed, I heard you laugh
You laughed, you laughed and laughed
And then you left
But now you know I'm utterly mad!
And. . .

They're coming to take me away, HA HA
They're coming to take me away, HO HO HEE HEE HA HA
To the happy home
With trees and flowers and chirping birds
And basket weavers who sit and smile
And twiddle their thumbs and toes
And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!

I cooked your food
I cleaned your house
And this is how you pay me back
For all my kind, unselfish loving deeds?!!
Hah. . .

Well you just wait
They'll find you yet
And when they do they'll
Put you in the ASPCA, you mangy mutt!
And. . .

They're coming to take me away, HA HA
They're coming to take me away, HO HO HEE HEE HA HA
To the funny farm
Where life is beautiful all the time
And I'll be happy to see
Those nice, young men
In their clean, white coats
And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!

To the happy home
With trees and flowers and chirping birds
And basket weavers who sit and smile
And twiddle their thumbs and toes
And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!

To the funny farm
Where life is beautiful all the time
And I'll be happy to see
Those nice, young men
In their clean, white coats
And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Of course you did... so you can share with the rest of us...  Nice break from the repeats we've been hitting...


Of course!  I'm a  THAT'S for sure.  

I'm trying to find the lyrics for one tune from bassist Marcus Miller called "Silver Rain" but I'm not having any luck.    It's based on a Langston Hughes poem and was very touching.  He was going to record it with Eric Clapton but never did.  

MM also did a great funked out version of "Frankenstein" but ruined it for me when he said you were old if you remembered it.    (I have the original version by the Edgar Winters Group on vinyl.   )   Damn, I guess I AM old.  

He also did Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata HIS very funky way.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!
> 
> To the funny farm
> Where life is beautiful all the time
> And I'll be happy to see
> Those nice, young men
> In their clean, white coats
> And they're coming to take me away, Ha-haaa!


 I remember THAT one coming out when I lived in Massachusetts, so I was only 5 or 6. Very appropriate.


----------



## jazz lady

*One from Lalah Hathaway from the Luther Vandross tribute album...*

I sing this song to remind myself
There was a time when I didn't have no one
Didn't have no love

Do you remember
The love that we once had
Well if I had the chance to love you again I would
Make your heart forget
I was ever there, oh no
If we forget the past I know this time love will last

Forever, For Always, For Love, Yeah

I'm not coming home anymore
Does it matter?
Well if I had the chance to hold you again
I would fill your heart with joy
Make you remember
I'm the only one for you, yes I would
Let's throw the bad memories out
And make this the first day of our

Forever, For Always, For Love

I'd be a Fool...To...Ever...Change

If she says she Loves...The...Way...I...Am

I'd be a Fool...To...Ever...Change

If She Says she Loves...The...Way...I...Am

It's gonna be
Starting Here, Starting Now, yeah yeah yeah
Forever, For Always, For Love...


----------



## morganj614

*Stones kinda mood*

*As I stand by your flame
I get burned once again
Feelin’ low down, I’m blue

As I sit by the fire
Of your warm desire
I’ve got the blues for you, yeah

Every night you’ve been away
I’ve sat down and I have prayed
That you’re safe in the arms of a guy
Who will bring you alive
Won’t drag you down with abuse

In the silk sheet of time
I will find peace of mind
Love is a bed full of blues

And I’ve got the blues for you
And I’ve got the blues for you
And I’ll bust my brains out for you
And I’ll tear my hair out
I’m gonna tear my hair out just for you
If you don’t believe what I’m singing
At three o’clock in the morning, babe, well
I’m singing my song for you*


----------



## morganj614

*More Stones*

*I saw her today at the reception
A glass of wine in her hand
I knew she would meet her connection
At her feet was her footloose man

No, you can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometime you find
You get what you need

We went down to the demonstration
To get your fair share of abuse
Singing, we’re gonna vent our frustration
If we don’t we’re gonna blow a 50-amp fuse

You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes well you just might find
You get what you need

I went down to the chelsea drugstore
To get your prescription filled
I was standing in line with mr. jimmy
And man, did he look pretty ill
We decided that we would have a soda
My favorite flavor, cherry red
I sung my song to mr. jimmy
Yeah, and he said one word to me, and that was dead
I said to him

You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You get what you need

You get what you need--yeah, oh baby

I saw her today at the reception
In her glass was a bleeding man
She was practiced at the art of deception
Well I could tell by her blood-stained hands

You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You just might find
You get what you need*


----------



## K_Jo

Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
I'm under a spell again
Boy, I'm wondering why
This is not a game of love
But an emotional tie
I'm trying to figure out my heart
But I cant offer you proof
Of why we should never be appart
And that is the, that is the truth
Oh, shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake you lvoe
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Do you know why I stop and stare
And smile when you walk by?
And how I call you up at night
I hang up the phone and I cry
If I never got to know you so well
Maybe I would be fine
Baby, you know that I cant tell
Why you should be, you should be mine
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Oo, I know what you're thinking
I see it in your eyes
You want to give our love another try
I'm so glad you realized
I can't shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love
Shake your love
I just cant shake your love


----------



## Kizzy

I was standing at the counter
I was waiting for the change
When I heard that old familiar music start
It was like a lighted match
Had been tossed into my soul
It was like a dam had broken in my heart

After taking every detour
Getting lost and losing track
So that even if I wanted
I could not find my way back
After driving out the memory
Of the way things might have been
After I'd forgotten all about us
The song remembers when

We were rolling through the Rockies
We were up above the clouds
When a station out of Jackson played that song
And it seemed to fit the moment
And the moment seemed to freeze
When we turned the music up and sang along

And there was a God in Heaven
And the world made perfect sense
We were young and were in love
And we were easy to convince
We were headed straight for Eden
It was just around the bend
And though I have forgotten all about it
The song remembers when

I guess something must have happened
And we must have said goodbye
And my heart must have been broken
Though I can't recall just why
The song remembers when

Well, for all the miles between us
And for all the time that's passed
You would think I haven't gotten very far
And I hope my hasty heart
Will forgive me just this once
If I stop to wonder how on Earth you are

But that's just a lot of water
Underneath a bridge I burned
And there's no use in backtracking
Around corners I have turned
Still I guess some things we bury
Are just bound to rise again
For even if the whole world has forgotten

The song remembers when
Yeah, and even if the whole world has forgotten
The song remembers when


----------



## morganj614

*Looooove song*

*You ask me if I love you
And I choke on my reply
I'd rather hurt you honestly
Than mislead you with a lie
And who am I to judge you
On what you say or do?
I'm only just beginning to see the real you

And sometimes when we touch
The honesty's too much
And I have to close my eyes and hide
I wanna hold you til I die
Til we both break down and cry
I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides

Romance and all its strategy
Leaves me battling with my pride
But through the insecurity
Some tenderness survives
I'm just another writer
Still trapped within my truth
A hesitant prize fighter
Still trapped within my youth

And sometimes when we touch
The honesty's too much
And I have to close my eyes and hide
I wanna hold you til I die
Til we both break down and cry
I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides

At times I'd like to break you
And drive you to your knees
At times I'd like to break through
And hold you endlessly

At times I understand you
And I see how hard you've tried
I've watched while love commands you
And I've watched love pass you by

At times I think we're drifters
Still searching for a friend
A brother or a sister
But then the passion flares again

And sometimes when we touch
The honesty's too much
And I have to close my eyes and hide
I wanna hold you til I die
Til we both break down and cry
I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides *


----------



## K_Jo

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I was standing at the counter
> I was waiting for the change
> When I heard that old familiar music start
> It was like a lighted match
> Had been tossed into my soul
> It was like a dam had broken in my heart


----------



## morganj614

*I posted this b4 but playing it now*

Worth the repeat
Black
*
Hey...oooh...
Sheets of empty canvas, untouched sheets of clay
Were laid spread out before me as her body once did
All five horizons revolved around her soul
As the earth to the sun
Now the air I tasted and breathed has taken a turn
Ooh, and all I taught her was everything
Ooh, I know she gave me all that she wore
And now my bitter hands chafe beneath the clouds
Of what was everything? 
Oh, the pictures have all been washed in black, tattooed everything...

I take a walk outside
I’m surrounded by some kids at play
I can feel their laughter, so why do I sear
Oh, and twisted thoughts that spin round my head
I’m spinning, oh, I’m spinning
How quick the sun can, drop away
And now my bitter hands cradle broken glass
Of what was everything (note the lack of question mark)
All the pictures have all been washed in black, tattooed everything...
All the love gone bad turned my world to black
Tattooed all I see, all that I am, all I’ll ever be...yeah...

Uh huh...uh huh...ooh...
I know someday you’ll have a beautiful life, I know you’ll be a star
In somebody else’s sky, but why
Why, why can’t it be, why can’t it be mine*


----------



## K_Jo

A little past suppertime
I'm still out on the porch step sitting on my behind,
Waiting for you.

Wondering if everything is alright.
Momma said, "Come in boy, don't waste your time." I said, "I've got time.
Well, he'll be here soon."

Five years old and talking to myself.
Where were you? Where'd you go?
Daddy, can't you tell?

I'm not trying to fake it
And I ain't the one to blame.
There's no one home
In my house of pain.
I didn't write these pages
And my script's been rearranged.
No, there's no one home
In my house of pain

Wasn't I worth the time?
A boy needs a daddy like a dance to mime and all the time
I looked up to you.

I paced my room a million times.
And all I ever got was on big line, the same old lie.
How could you?

Well, I was eighteen and still talking to myself.
Where were you? Where'd you go?
Daddy can't you tell?

I'm not trying to fake it
And I ain't the one to blame.
There's no one home
In my house of pain
I didn't write these pages
And my script's been rearranged.
No, there's no one home
In my house of pain


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *And sometimes when we touch*
> *The honesty's too much*
> *And I have to close my eyes and hide*
> *I wanna hold you til I die*
> *Til we both break down and cry*
> *I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides *


Smaltzy, but it tears me up every time.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Smaltzy, but it tears me up every time.




 Not smaltzy at all. I cry every time I play it...


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Not smaltzy at all. I cry every time I play it...


I understand. Dan Hill and Eric Carmen for some reason have always done that to me.


----------



## morganj614

*Some Eric for Jazz*

*When this world gets a little crazy
There’s a place here just for you
Come around and I’ll be waiting
Baby, I’ll chase away your blues

’cause no one else compares with you baby
No one makes me feel like you do
I wanna hear you whisper my name

Everytime I make love to you
Feels like the first time
Whoa-oh baby, from the very first touch
I need you, I need you, I want you so bad
It’s all that my heart understands

Everytime I make love to you
Feels like the first kiss
Whoa-oh baby, never felt like this
No one could love me the way that you do
Everytime we make love

Let me kiss you soft and tender
Feel your heart beat next to mine
In your arms, baby, I surrender
I want to be with you all the time

’cause no one else compares with you baby
No one makes me feel like you do
Everytime

Everytime I make love to you
Feels like the first time
Whoa-oh baby, from the very first touch
I need you, I need you, I want you so bad
That’s all that my heart understands

Everytime I make love to you
Feels like the first kiss
Whoa-oh baby, it never felt like this
’cause no one could love me the way that you do
Everytime we make love

Ooh baby, now my heart’s on fire
I only want to show you my desire
And I’ll do anything you want me to do

If you tell me your secrets
And show me your dreams
I’m the one who could make then come true
Everytime

Everytime I make love to you
Feels like the first time
Whoa-oh baby, from the very first touch
I need you, I need you, I want you so bad
It’s all that my heart understands

Everytime I make love to you
Feels like the first kiss
Whoa-oh baby, it never felt like this
No one could love me the way that you do
No one could love me the way that you do
Baby, no one could love me the way that you do
Everytime we make love

Baby now my hearts on fire
I wanna show you my desire

Everytime we make love

Baby now my hearts on fire
I wanna show you my desire

Everytime we make love

Baby now my hearts on fire
I wanna show you my desire

Everytime we make love

Baby now my hearts on fire
I wanna show you my desire

Everytime we make love*


----------



## jazz lady

*Another Dan Hill song...*

I see your face cloud over like a little girls
And your eyes have lost their shine
You whisper something softly
I’m not meant to hear
Baby tell me what’s on your mind
I don’t’ care what people say
About the two of us from different worlds
I love you so much that it hurts inside
Are you listening
Please listen to me girl

Can’t we try just a little bit harder
Can’t we give just a little bit more
Can’t we try to understand
That it’s love we’re fighting for
Can’t we try just a little more passion
Can’t we try just a little less pride
I love you so much baby
That it tears me up inside

I hear you on the telephone
With God knows who
Spilling out your heart for free
Everyone needs someone they can talk to
Girls that someone should be me

So many times I’ve tried to tell you
You just turn away
My life is changing so fast now
Leaves me lonely and afraid

Can’t we try just a little bit harder
Can’t we give just a little bit more
Can’t we try to understand
That it’s love we’re fighting for
Can’t we try just a little more passion
Can’t we try just a little less pride

I love you so much baby
That it tears me up inside
Don’t let our love fade away
No matter what people say
I need you more and more each day

Can’t we try just a little bit harder
Can’t we give just a little bit more
Can’t we try just a little bit harder
Can’t we give just a little bit more
Can’t we try just a little more passion
Can’t we try just a little less pride
Love you so much baby
Tears me up inside


----------



## morganj614

*one more from eric then Ineed to move my butt*

*I never quite know what to do
When I’m with you
(when I’m with you)
I’m never really sure if I’m doin’ things right

I never know the words to say
The games to play,
But that’s okay
I bet that I could get you through the night

Oh, I could really love you
I swear (I swear)
It’s true (it’s true)
There isn’t much I’m certain of
But this much I can do
Oh, I could really love you

I know there’s lots of other men
Who talk of love
(they’ll talk of love)
They’ll sweep you off your feet with the way they live

After all those champagne highs
And quick goodbyes
You’ll realize there’s something more
That only I could give

Oh, I could really love you
I swear (I swear)
It’s true (it’s true)
There isn’t much I’m certain of
But this much I can do
Oh, I could really love you

And even though you’re waiting for your perfect love
You don’t have to wait around no more

I could really love you
I swear (I swear)
It’s true (it’s true)
There isn’t much I’m certain of
But this much I can do
Oh, I could really love you

I could really love you
I swear (I swear)
It’s true (it’s true)
There isn’t much I’m certain of
But this much I can do
Oh, I could really love you

I could really love you
I swear (I swear)
It’s true (it’s true)
There isn’t much I’m certain of
But this much I can do
Oh, I could really love you*


----------



## Kizzy

If you get out in the drivin' rain
Stand in the eye of the hurricane
And never think twice
If you turn your back on selfishness
Cause your thougts are for someone else
Cause they've changed your life

[Chorus]
That's how you know it's love
That's how you know it's meant to be
When the span of forever
Just never seems long enough
That's how you know it's love

When you heart insists that you give it all
When you no longer fear the fall
And you just let go
When the past is finally dead and gone
Fate leads you somewhere to the one
That has your soul

[Chorus]
That's how you know it's love
That's how you know it's meant to be
When the span of forever
Just never seems long enough
That's how you know it's love
No part of you questions
No part of you doubts
You're only sure this is what love's about
And nothing and no one can stand in your way
Or keep you from saying
What your heart is dying to say

[Chorus]
That's how you know it's love
That's how you know it's meant to be
When the span of forever
Just never seems long enough
That's how you know it's love


----------



## jazz lady

*one more Dan Hill for the sob fest...*

In a world so full of pain,
She can push the darkness away.
She is the dream I hold onto.
She is sleeping now, as I write this song.
Pulls the pillow closer when I am gone.

She is my lady and I am her man.
Through the hard times we still understand.
Nothing can break the bond that we have.
She is my lady and I am her man.

Lovers come and lovers pass,
Feelings slwayschanging so fast,
So hard to know just what matters.
Looking back I see I was so alone.
She gave me more love than I’ve ever known.

She is my lady and I am her man.
Through the hard times we still understand.
Nothing can break the bond that we have.
She is my lady and I am her man.

Deep into the night when all hope is gone,
She gives me the faith I need to carry on.

She is my lady and I am her man.
Through the hard times we still understand.
Nothing can break the bond that we have.
She is my lady and i-i-i....

She is my lady and I am her man.
Through the hard times we still understand.
Nothing can break the bond we have.
She is my lady and I am her man.


----------



## morganj614

Oh thanks Jazz...push me over the sobbing edge...  

Wine and music..I got the music tonight but not wine...  

I'm in the mood for sappy love songs..


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Oh thanks Jazz...push me over the sobbing edge...






> Wine and music..I got the music tonight but not wine...


I've got both, but I'm NOT going to kill the bottle tonight...I swear.  



> I'm in the mood for sappy love songs..


More sap from Dan Hill...

I could spend my whole life writing love songs
If they’d help bring me closer to you
Trying to find the right words
But they all get so blurred

While expressing my feelings I get so confused
I can analyze and you can analyze
We can both analyze till we’re blue
Let emotions take reign let them play their own games
Let the freedom of youth captivate you

Let this song last forever let this song last a day
Let our love last a lifetime let our love fade away
No matter what happens if we go our own way
We’ll be both walking wiser if walking away

No I know you’ve been hurt you’ve been broken
Life just ain’t real without pain
And there’s no guarantee that all ends happily
But when you fall you gotta rise up swinging again
And you can run away I can run away
We can both run till our lives are through
Some people hide till their hollow inside
Please don’t allow this to happen to you

Let this song last forever let this song last a day
Let our love last a lifetime let our love fade away
No matter what happens if we go our own way
We’ll be both walking wiser if walking away

I’m so damn tired of hearing songs about pain
There’s so much to learn, life’s too short now to spend it afraid
Let this song last forever let this song last a day
Let our love last a lifetime let our love fade away
No matter what happens if we go our own way
We’ll be both walking wiser if walking away


----------



## chaotic

I caught sight of my reflection
I caught it in the window
I saw the darkness in my heart
I saw the signs of my undoing
They had been there from the start

And the darkness still has work to do
The knotted chord's untying
The heated and the holy
Oh they're sitting there on high
So secure with everything they're buying

In the blood of Eden lie the woman and the man
With the man in the woman and the woman in the man
In the blood of Eden lie the woman and the man
We wanted the the union oh the union of the woman, the woman and the man

My grip is surely slipping
I think I've lost my hold
Yes I think I've lost my hold
I cannot get insurance any more
They don't take credit, only gold
Is that a dagger or a crucifix I see
You hold so tightly in your hand
And all the while the distance grows between you and me
I do not understand

In the blood of Eden lie the woman and the man
With the man in the woman and the woman in the man
In the blood of Eden lie the woman and the man
We wanted the the union oh the union of the woman, the woman and the man

At my request you take me in
In that tenderness I am floating away
No certainty, nothing to rely on
Holding still for a moment
What a moment this is
Oh for a moment of forgetting
A moment of bliss
Oh....

I can hear the distant thunder
Of a million unheard souls
Of a million unheard souls
Watch each one reach for creature comfort
For the filling of their holes

In the blood of Eden lie the woman and the man
I feel the man in the woman and the woman in the man
In the blood of Eden lie the woman and the man
I feel the man in the woman and the woman in the man

In the blood of Eden we have done everything we can
In the blood of Eden, so we end as we began
With the man in the woman and the woman in the man
It was all for the union, oh the union of the woman, the woman and the man


----------



## chaotic

*More Peter Gabriel*

I want to be with you
I want to be clear
but each time I try
it's the voice I hear
I hear that voice again

I'm listening to the conversation:
judge and jury in my head
it's colouring everything
all we did and said
and still I head that sharp tongue talking
talking tangled words
I can sense the danger
just listen to the wind

I want you close I want you near
I can't help but listen
but I don't want to hear
hear that voice again

I want to be with you
I want to be clear
but each time I try
it's the voice I hear
I hear that voice again

I'm hearing right and wrong so clearly
there must be more than this
it's only in uncertainty
that we're naked and alive
I hear it through the rattle of a streetcar
hear it through the things you said
I can get so scared
listen to the wind

I want you close I want you near
I can't help but listen
but I don't want to hear
hear that voice again

what I carry in my heart
brings us so close or so far apart
only love can make love

I want you close I want you near
I can't help but listen
but I don't want to hear
I hear that voice again

I want to be with you
I want to be clear
but each time I try
it's the voice I hear
I hear that voice again


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I want to be with you
> I want to be clear
> but each time I try
> it's the voice I hear
> I hear that voice again


Can't place the tune... but 'WOW' are the lyrics...


----------



## jazz lady

*full circle...Boney James on a cover of a Chaka tune...*

I will love you anyway
Even if you cannot stay
I think you are the one for me
Here is where you ought to be
I just want to satisfy ya
Though you’re not mine
I can’t deny ya
Don’t you hear me talking baby? 
Love me now or I’ll go crazy

Oh sweet thing
Don’t you know you’re my everything? 
Oh sweet thing
Don’t you know you’re my everything? 
Yes, you are

I wish you were my lover
But ya act so undercover
To love you child my whole life long
Be it right, or be it wrong
I’m only what you make me, baby
Don’t walk away, don’t be so shady
Don’t want your mind, don’t want your money
These words I say, they may sound funny, but...

Oh sweet thing
Don’t you know you’re my everything? 
Oh sweet thing
Don’t you know you’re my everything? 
Yes, you are

You are my heat
You are my fire
You make me weak with strong desire
To love you chile my whole life long
Be it right, or be it wrong
I just want to satisfy ya
Though you’re not mine
I can’t deny ya
Don’t you hear me talking baby? 
Love me now or I’ll go crazy

You’re my heat, you are my fire
You’re not mine, I can’t deny ya
Don’t you hear me talking, baby? 
Love me now, or I’ll go crazy


----------



## chaotic

She gets the sun in the daytime 
Perfume in the dusk 
And she comes out in the night time 
With the honeysuckle musk 
Because she smells just like a rose 
And she tastes just like a peach 
She got me walking where the wildlife goes 
I'd go anything to reach her 
And she was made in heaven 
Heaven's in the world 
Is this just expresso love 
You know I'm crazy for the girl 
She call me just to talk 
She's my lover she's a friend of mine 
She says hey mister you wanna take a walk 
In the wild west end sometime 
And I get trouble with my breathing 
She says boys don't know anything 
But I know what I want 
I want everything 
Well I feel so good cos I feel so good 
And I feel so good cos it feels so right 
I was made to go with my girl 
Like a saxophone was made to go with the night 
And she can raise one eyebrow 
Put her hand on my hip 
And I close one eye now 
Sweat on her lip 
And I surrender to the fever 
I surrender to the will of the night 
She love me so tender I got to believe her 
Love? Expresso love's alright 
I don't want no sugar in it 
Thank you very much 
All wired up on it all fired up on it 
Expresso touch 
Hey maestro expresso 
It's just another one just like the other one 
Hey maestro expresso 
It's this another one just like the other one


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Love? Expresso love's alright
> I don't want no sugar in it
> Thank you very much
> All wired up on it all fired up on it
> Expresso touch
> Hey maestro expresso
> It's just another one just like the other one
> Hey maestro expresso
> It's this another one just like the other one


Oooooh nooooo you didn't...  Good thing K_Jo never comes in here...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oooooh nooooo you didn't...  Good thing K_Jo never comes in here...



<img src="http://www.euphoniczine.com/features/2a.jpg">


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.euphoniczine.com/features/2a.jpg">


----------



## jazz lady

That is TFF!


----------



## jazz lady

*Richard Elliot did a VERY sax-y version of this song at the jazz fest...*

When a man loves a woman
Can’t keep his mind on nothin’ else
He’d trade the world
For a good thing he’s found
If she is bad, he can’t see it
She can do no wrong
Turn his back on his best friend
If he puts her down

When a man loves a woman
Spend his very last dime
Trying to hold on to what he needs
He’d give up all his comforts
And sleep out in the rain
If she said that’s the way
It ought to be

When a man loves a woman
I give you everything I got (yeah)
Trying to hold on
To your precious love
Baby please don’t treat me bad

When a man loves a woman
Deep down in his soul
She can bring him such misery
If she is playing him for a fool
He’s the last one to know
Loving eyes can never see

Yes when a man loves a woman
I know exactly how he feels
’cause baby, baby, baby
I am a man
When a man loves a woman
Ahhhhh....


----------



## chaotic

That is a damn fine cup o Jo!


----------



## Agee

There seems to be a disturbance in the force.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> There seems to be a disturbance in the force.


:whatchatalkinboutwillis:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :whatchatalkinboutwillis:


----------



## cattitude

Don't you ever, be sad
Lean on me, hen times get bad
When the day come, and you know your down
In a river of trouble, your bout to drown

Hold on, cause I'm coming
Hold on, I'm coming

I'm on my way, your lover where
If your cold, I will be your cover
Never have to worry, because I am here
You dont need to suffer, cause I am near

Say
Hold on cause I'm coming
Hold on cause I'm coming
Hold on, cause I'm coming
Hold on, I'm coming

Lemme hear ya'll
You talk to me
For satisfaction, oh, hold on
Call my name, oh, call my name yeah for quick reaction
Yeah yeah yeah yeah

Oh dont you ever,
oh dont you ever, be sad,
I want you to lean on me, when times get bad,
When the day comes, and I know you been around,
In a river o trouble, you you you you about to drown

Hold on I'm coming
Hold on cause I'm coming
Hold on cause I'm coming
Hold on I'm coming
(just hold on baby)
Hold on, I'm coming (here i come)
Hold on, I'm coming (take my hand)
Hold on, (dont you ever) I'm coming (here I come)


----------



## chaotic

There’s a stain on my notebook
Where your coffee cup was
And there’s ash in the pages
Now I’ve got myself lost
I was writing to tell you
That my feelings tonight
Are a stain on my notebook
That rings your goodbye
With the way that you left me
I can hardly contain
The hurt and the anger
And the joy of the pain
Now knowing I am single
They’ll be fire in my eyes
And a stain on my notebook
For a new love tonight

From the lips without passion
To the lips with a kiss
There’s nothing of your love
That I’ll ever miss
The stain on my notebook
Remain all that’s left
Of the memory of late nights
And coffee in bed

Now she’s gone
And I’m back on the beat
A stain on my notebook
Says nothing to me
Now she’s gone
And I’m out with a friend
With lips full of passion
And coffee in bed


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> hen times get bad


----------



## jazz lady

I’m feelin’ mighty lonesome
Haven’t slept a wink
I walk the floor from nine to four
In between I drink
Black coffee
Love’s a hand-me-down brew
I’ll never know a sunday
In this weekday room

I’m talkin to the shadow
One o’clock till four
And lord, how slow the moments go
And all I do is pour
Black coffee
Since the blues caught my eye
I’m hangin’ out on monday
My sunday dreams to dry

Now man was born to go a lovin’
But was a woman born to weep and fret
And stay at home and tend her oven
And down her past regrets
In coffee and cigarettes

I’m moonin’ all the mornin’
Moanin’ all the night
And in between it’s nicotine
And not much heart to fight
Black coffee
Feelin’ low as the ground
It’s drivin’ me crazy
This thinkin’ ’bout my baby
Might maybe come around
Come around


----------



## chaotic

Your breath is sweet
Your eyes are like two jewels in the sky
Your back is straight your hair is smooth
On the pillow where you lie
But I don't sense affection
No gratitude or love
Your loyalty is not to me
But to the stars above

One more cup of coffee for the road
One more cup of coffee 'fore I go.
To the valley below.

Your daddy he's an outlaw
And a wanderer by trade
He'll teach you how to pick and choose
And how to throw the blade
He oversees his kingdom
So no stranger does intrude
His voice it trembles as he calls out
For another plate of food.

One more cup of coffee for the road
One more cup of coffee 'fore I go.
To the valley below.

Your sister sees the future 
Like your mama and yourself
You've never learned to read or write
There's no books upon your shelf
And your pleasure knows no limits
Your voice is like a meadowlark
But your heart is like an ocean
Mysterious and dark.

One more cup of coffee for the road
One more cup of coffee 'fore I go.
To the valley below.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :whatchatalkinboutwillis:


Jedi Gasm must pass on his powers to Obi Wan K-otic.


----------



## kwillia

I didn't sleep much at all last night so I'm thinking I should go hit the sack before all this caffiene kicks in...

Good night, all...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Jedi Gasm must pass on his powers to Obi Wan K-otic.


  Nobody could take your place.


----------



## jazz lady

*check this one out, kwillia...*

Way down among brazilians
Coffee beans grow by the billions
So they’ve got to find those extra cups to fill
They’ve got an awful lot of coffee in brazil

You can’t get cherry soda
’cause they’ve got to fill that quota
And the way things are I’ll bet they never will
They’ve got a zillion tons of coffee in brazil

No tea or tomato juice
You’ll see no potato juice
The planters down in santos all say no no no

The politician’s daughter
Was accused of drinking water
And was fined a great big fifty dollar bill
They’ve got an awful lot of coffee in brazil

You date a girl and find out later
She smells just like a percolator
Her perfume was made right on the grill
Why they could percolate the ocean in brazil

And when their ham and eggs need savor
Coffee ketchup gives ’em flavor
Coffee pickles way outsell the dill
Why they put coffee in the coffee in brazil

So your lead to the local color
Serving coffee with a cruller
Dunking doesn’t take a lot of skill
They’ve got an awful lot of coffee in brazil


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Nobody could take your place.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And when their ham and eggs need savor
> Coffee ketchup gives ’em flavor
> Coffee pickles way outsell the dill
> Why they put coffee in the coffee in brazil


Ewwwww... that even sounds gross to me...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Nobody could take your place.


It's not about me, it's about the music! 

Jazz, so envious of your recent concert series! 

Sweetness X 10!


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Jedi Gasm must pass on his powers to Obi Wan K-otic.



Honored, but I am only a humble moisture farmer..


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ewwwww... that even sounds gross to me...



But you'll be thinking about it tomorrow. The hot dog area is right next to the coffee pots at ... well you know.. there has to be a reason for the placement, right?


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> But you'll be thinking about it tomorrow. The hot dog area is right next to the coffee pots at ... well you know.. there has to be a reason for the placement, right?


*I'mnotreadingthis*


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I didn't sleep much at all last night so I'm thinking I should go hit the sack before all this caffiene kicks in...
> 
> Good night, all...



Good night K, listen to the thunderstorms tonight..


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Good night K, listen to the thunderstorms tonight..


I'm hoping like hell to sleep thru it... Good night, C...


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Honored, but I am only a humble moisture farmer..


:snicker:

:rainman:


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :snicker:
> 
> :rainman:





I'm a good jedi. These are not your droids. Definitely not your droids. I'm a good jedi.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> It's not about me, it's about the music!


No, it's about the PEOPLE and the music.  Without you guys, there would be nothing.  



> Jazz, so envious of your recent concert series!
> 
> Sweetness X 10!


Thanks, it's something I really, really love to do and love to share with others.  I have been so blessed to be able to go to them and see some absolutely amazing performers over the years, plus make a lot of friends to boot.  

I've been going so long that I even have some friends among the vendors. :whitegirlsticksoutlikesorethumb:


----------



## chaotic

Time to turn in..

Good night, Jazzy 

Later, Air


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Time to turn in..
> 
> Good night, Jazzy


Goodnight chaotic.  

I should be going to bed myself, but I slept almost 11 hours this morning and am wide awake.    I guess I had just too much weekend.


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Time to turn in..
> 
> Good night, Jazzy
> 
> Later, Air


Later K-Otic, 

I've got some music left for the night... Just need to find it!


----------



## jazz lady

Well, we're about to get hammered with a heck of a thunderstorm, so the computer is going off. One more that the weather reminded me of:


All I want is someone to believe in
But who to believe is hard to define
When some say the future is unwritten
Some say the simple things in life are the best
When all is dark and dusty down the tracks
And all paths from exile have roadblocks on all points
Saying no, no way out of here, go back from where you came from
And some say when you’re down you fight the hardest
Some tighten the belt others let go
Someone once said, if you don’t ask you don’t receive
Someone showed me that written down in the back of a book

And as I reach out and see my life unfold
I tell you this because I truly believe in it
Ask and you’ll receive my friend
Seek and you shall find
Oh won’t you help me now.

Only the thunder knows
What drives a man in his darkest throes
Fortune and poverty
They’re oh so close, oh so close
Only the thunder

And some say everything must have a reason
Some say everything will one day soon come to pass
Some say that’s life, that’s the way the cards fall
Someone once said the answer’s blowin’ in the wind
And the word I seek to answer all my questions

Is written down on everything I see
It’s in the words written on the subway walls
It’s filling the concert halls.

Only the thunder knows
What drives a man in his darkest throes
Fortune and poverty
They’re oh so close, oh so close
Only the thunder

I know you’re out there in this world my friend
I know I’ll find you, I know I’ll find you
I’ll be searching all night through the thunder and rain
One day I’ll find you, one day I’ll find you

Oh won’t you help me now

Only the thunder knows
What drives a man in his darkest throes
Fortune and poverty
They’re oh so close, oh so close
Only the thunder
Only the thunder



Goodnight Air.


----------



## Agee

*More thunder & lightning Bowie style*

I don’t want to lose the good thing that I’ve got
If I do, I will surely, I will lose a lot

For your love is better than any love other I’ve know
It’s like thunder, lightning
The way you love me is frightening
I better knock on wood
Baby

I got superstitious about you, but I can’t take change
You got me spinning, baby, spinning in a trance
But your love is better than any other love I’ve known
It’s like thunder, lightning
The way you love me is frightening
You better knock on wood

It’s no secret, but that woman fills my lovin’ cup
She sees, so ready, that I get enough
And her love is better than any other love I’ve known
It’s like thunder
It’s like lightning
The way you love me is frightening
I better knock on wood
Baby

Better, yes, better
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) yes, I better
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) oh, knock on wood
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) you know I would, would
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) it’s no secret
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) no, oh, better
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) hangin’ above me
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) I can’t leave her
(yes you better knock, knock, knock on wood) oh no, baby

Knock on wood, woo!


----------



## cattitude

She was a fast machine
She kept her motor clean
She was the best damn woman I had ever seen
She had the sightless eyes
Telling me no lies
Knockin' me out with those American thighs
Taking more than her share
Had me fighting for air
She told me to come but I was already there

'Cause the walls start shaking
The earth was quaking
My mind was aching
And we were making it and you -

CHORUS:
Shook me all night long
Yeah you shook me all night long

Working double time
On the seduction line
She was one of a kind, she's just mine all mine
She wanted no applause
Just another course
Made a meal out of me and came back for more
Had to cool me down
To take another round
Now I'm back in the ring to take another swing

'Cause the walls were shaking
The earth was quaking
My mind was aching
And we were making it and you -

CHORUS

And knocked me out and then you
Shook me all night long
You had me shakin' and you
Shook me all night long
Yeah you shook me
Well you took me

You reall took me and you
Shook me all night long
Ooooh you
Shook me all night long
Yeah, yeah, you
Shook me all night long

Your really took me and you
Yeah you shook me, yeah you shook me
All night long


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> For your love is better than any love other I’ve know
> It’s like thunder, lightning
> The way you love me is frightening
> I better knock on wood
> Baby


That's EXACTLY the song that went thru my mind at 2 a.m. this morning... now I have no song to post this morning...


----------



## chaotic

Slept like a baby last night...


Sun is gone
And I'm on my own in a thunderstorm
But it's not about to turn me around
Hail is under my feet
And lightning is in my head
Deep inside I am tired of running
I don't mind if the rain is coming

Walking onto the water
Where I was meant to be
Deep inside I am tired of running
I don't mind that the rain is coming
Deep inside I am tired of running
I don't mind that the rain is coming down...

*****

Lost my way into you
And I don't know what else to do
But wait for a calm in the storm
Hoping it subsides
And nothing is wrong when it rains
Even from my eyes

Broke your vision of love
As I saw through the sky above
And heaven was windy with change
Blowing through my time
And nothing is wrong when it rains
Even from my eyes

I wait for a calm in the storm
Hoping it subsides
And nothing is wrong when it rains
Even from my eyes...

*****

Yes I do
Believe the rain
And yes I do
Deceive it when I can
If I was running and I fell
If it's subsiding I can't tell
Looking at nature through a hole in the clouds

As you take a final bow
The earth creates
A dark and stormy now
But you must answer if it calls
Under the sky and when it falls
Looking at nature through a hole in clouds

Yes
I can explain
Anyone's pain
If It isn't mine to know
Yes
I feel it too
No
No I'm not you
Is that the way you feel

*****

When the first light closes the night
And you feel unusually right

As sun streams it all around
Filling you up with desire

But I love you only to find
I can't have your heart inside mine
On the outside you run away
Having your day in sun

And you won't realize
'Til after it's done
You're back where your dreams began

Before I became who I am
And before you were ever like this
Even though you came to me
Everything but what I see
Having my day in the sun

And will I find myself
After it's done
Suddenly realize
I'm back where my dreams began

*****

I'm on my own
I'm on my own
Sun is gone and I'm on my own in a thunderstorm
Sun is gone and I'm on my own in a thunderstorm
Deep inside I am tired of running
I don't mind that the rain is coming
Deep inside I am tired of running
I don't mind that the rain is coming down


----------



## kwillia

*Was in the mood for the Eagles on my way to work this a.m....*

All alone at the end of the of the evening 
And the bright lights have faded to blue 
I was thinking 'bout a woman who might have 
Loved me and I never knew 
You know I've always been a dreamer 
(spent my life running 'round) 
And it's so hard to change 
(Can't seem to settle down) 
But the dreams I've seen lately 
Keep on turning out and burning out 
And turning out the same 

So put me on a highway 
And show me a sign 
And take it to the limit one more time 

You can spend all your time making money 
You can spend all your love making time 
If it all fell to pieces tomorrow 
Would you still be mine? 

And when you're looking for your freedom 
(Nobody seems to care) 
And you can't find the door 
(Can't find it anywhere) 
When there's nothing to believe in 
Still you're coming back, you're running back 
You're coming back for more 

So put me on a highway 
And show me a sign 
And take it to the limit one more time 

Take it to the limit 
Take it to the limit 
Take it to the limit one more time


----------



## morganj614

*Old Etheridge*

*I saw you with your new friends
You wear them so well
Broken shoes and loose ends
Gee you look swell
Me I’m drinking my coffee
And I’m smoking cigarettes
I’m a deputy of habit
I just can’t forget

I’m only lonely when I’m driving in my car
I’m only lonely after dark
I’m only lonely when I watch my tv
I’m only lonely occasionally

I saw you with your envoy
A consenting adult
Technique in moderation
But vogue to the cult
Me I’ve got my strangers
To exile in the night
I’m guess I’m just addicted
To the pain of delight

I’m only lonely when I’m driving in my car
I’m only lonely after dark
I’m only lonely when I watch my tv
I’m only lonely occasionally
Occasionally
Occasionally*


----------



## morganj614

*melissa*

*I had a dream late last night
The water was running low
And my fields were on fire, burning my sky
My body was moving slow
And when I awoke I tasted the sweat of desire in my mouth
And I realized my heart had abducted my mind
And they were last seen headed south
Now I can’t sleep I’m so wired
And I find myself screaming out

Don’t you need don’t you want
Can’t you taste it when you’re alone
Don’t you cry don’t you feel
Sometimes I wonder if you are real
Don’t you bleed
Don’t you need

There’s no quenching the thirst there’s no relief
For the hungry at heart
And as far as you’re concerned I’m just a thief
Entertaining in the dark
But it’s you that holds the cards
Now that the joker is wild

Don’t you want to lay it down
And feel your skin against the ground
Don’t you want to ride the storm
And then sleep inside the calm
Don’t you want to get that high
Don’t you want to be satisfied
Well if you don’t want it from me
Don’t you need

I had a dream late last night
The water was running low
And my fields were on fire burning my sky
How was I to know
That I burn every night in my dreams
And only morning can set me free

Don’t you need don’t you want
Can’t you taste it when you’re alone
Don’t you cry don’t you feel
Sometimes I wonder if you are real
Don’t you bleed
Don’t you need*


----------



## morganj614

*1988 melissa*

*Everybody’s got a hunger
No matter where they are
Everybody clings to their own fear
Everybody hides some scar

Precious pain
Empty and cold but it keeps me alive
I gave it my soul so that I could survive
Keeping me safe in these chains
Precious pain

Everybody’s got a reason
To abandon their plan
How can I think of tomorrow
With my sorrow in hand

Precious pain
Empty and cold but it keeps me alive
I gave it my soul so that I could survive
Keeping me safe in these chains
Precious pain

Each road that I walk down
Reminds me of you
This whole town is haunted
There’ll never be anything new

Precious pain
Empty and cold but it keeps me alive
I gave it my soul so that I could survive
Keeping me safe in these chains
Precious pain*


----------



## morganj614

*Seger*

*There’s a highway
A lonesome stretch of gray
It runs between us
And takes me far away
Out in the distance
Always within reach
Theres a crossroad
Where all the victims meet
I close my eyes
And see her face
It’s all I want to see
And deep inside
It still amazes me

Even now
She’s all that I want
She’s all that I need
Even now
She’s givin’ it all
She’s givin’ it free
Even now
When everything’s right
When everything’s wrong
Even now
She’s keepin’ me straight
She’s keepin’ me strong
She gets to me
Somehow
Even now

And through the darkness
Through all the endless days
Through all the changes
The pointless one act plays
I can still make it
I can still stand tall
Cause I’ve got my girl
To get me through it all
Through all the doubt
And all the fear
And all that I can’t say
Still somehow
She’ll help me find my way

Even now
She’s still in my heart
She’s still in my soul
Even now
She’s still on my mind
Wherever I go
Even now
Through all of my days
And all of my nights
Even now
She’s keepin’ it real
She’s keepin’ it right

She gets to me
Somehow
Even now
She’s all that I want
She’s all that I need
Even now

She’s givin’ it all
She’s givin’ it free
When everything’s right
When everything’s wrong
She’s keepin’ it real
She’s keepin’ it strong
Even now*


----------



## morganj614

*Until you’ve been beside a man
You don’t know what he wants
You don’t know if he cries at night
You don’t know if he don’t
When nothin comes easy
Old nightmares are real
Until you’ ve been beside a man
You don’t know how he feels

Once inside a woman’s heart
A man must keep his head
Heaven opens up the door
Where angels fear to tread
Some men go crazy
Some men go slow
Some men go just where they want
Some men never go

Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon

Everywhere it’s all around
Comfort in a crowd
Strangers faces all around
Laughin right out loud
Hey watch where your goin
Step light on old toes
Cause until you’ve been beside a man
You don’t know who he knows

Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon
Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon*


----------



## morganj614

*I gotta get me some traveling wilburys*

*She was there at the bar, she heard my guitar
She was long and tall, she was the queen of them all
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

She was dark and discreet, she was light on her feet
We went up to her room and she lowered the boom
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

Down below they danced and sang in the street
While up above the walls were steaming with heat
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night

I was feeling no pain, feeling good in my brain
I looked in her eyes, they were full of surprise
Last night, talking about last night
Last night, talking about last night

I asked her to marry me she smiled and pulled out a knife
The party's just beginning she said, it's your money or you life
Last night, talking about last night
Last night, talking about last night

Now I'm back at the bar, she went a little too far
She done me wrong, all I got is this song
Last night, thinking about last night
Last night, thinking about last night *


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I am doll eyes
Doll mouth, doll legs
I am doll arms
Big veins, dog bait

Yeah, they really want you
They really want you, they really do
Yeah, they really want you
They really want you, but I do too

I want to be the girl with the most cake
I love him so much, it just turns to hate
I fake it so real I am beyond fake
And someday you will ache like I ache (4 x's)
Someday you will ache like I ache

I am doll parts
Bad skin, doll heart
It stands for a knife
For the rest of my life

Yeah, they really want you
They really want you, they really do
Yeah, they really want you
They really want you, but I do too

I want to be the girl with the most cake
He only loves those things because he loves to see them break
I fake it so real I am beyond fake
And someday you will ache like I ache (2 x's)
Someday you will ache like I ache
And someday you will ache like I ache! (4 x's)
Someday you will ache like I ache...


----------



## morganj614

*She comes in colors ev’rywhere;
She combs her hair
She’s like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors

She comes in colors ev’rywhere;
She combs her hair
She’s like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors

Have you seen her dressed in blue? 
See the sky in front of you
And her face is like a sail
Speck of white so fair and pale
Have you seen a lady fairer? 

She comes in colors ev’rywhere;
She combs her hair
She’s like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors

Have you seen her all in gold? 
Like a queen in days of old
She shoots her colors all around
Like a sunset going down
Have you seen a lady fairer? 

She comes in colors ev’rywhere;
She combs her hair
She’s like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors

She’s like a rainbow
Coming, colors in the air
Oh, everywhere
She comes in colors*


----------



## K_Jo

Come out Virginia, don't let me me wait
You Catholic girls start much too late
But sooner or later it comes down to fate
I might as well be the one

They showed you a statue and told you to pray
They built you a temple and locked you away
But they never told you the price that you pay
For things that you might have done...

Only the good die young
That's what I said
Only the good die young
Only the good die young

You might have heard I run with a dangerous crowd
We ain't too pretty we ain't too proud
We might be laughing a bit too loud
But that never hurt no one

Come on Virginia show me a sign
Send up a signal I'll throw you the line
The stained-glass curtain you're hiding behind
Never lets in the sun

Darlin' only the good die young
I tell you, only the good die young
Only the good die young 

You got a nice white dress 
and a party on your confirmation
You got a brand new soul 
And a cross of gold
But Virginia they didn't give you 
quite enough information

You didn't count on me
When you were counting on your rosary 
They say there's a heaven for those who will wait
Some say it's better but I say it ain't
I'd rather laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints
Sinners are much more fun...

You know that only the good die young
I tell you only the good die young
Only the good die young

You say your mother told you 
all that I could give you was a reputation
She never cared for me
But did she ever say a prayer for me? 

Come out, come out, come out Virginia
Don't let me wait
You Catholic girls start much too late
Sooner or later it comes down to fate
I might as well, will be the one
You know that only the good die young
Tell you baby
You know that only the good die young


----------



## jazz lady

*heard at lunch...*

I can feel it coming in the air tonight, Oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment, all my life, Oh Lord
Can you feel it coming in the air tonight, Oh Lord, Oh Lord

Well, if you told me you were drowning
I would not lend a hand
I've seen your face before my friend
But I don't know if you know who I am
Well, I was there and I saw what you did
I saw it with my own two eyes
So you can wipe off the grin, I know where you've been
It's all been a pack of lies

And I can feel it coming in the air tonight, Oh Lord
I've been waiting for this moment for all my life, Oh Lord
I can feel it in the air tonight, Oh Lord, Oh Lord
And I've been waiting for this moment all my life, Oh Lord, Oh Lord

Well I remember, I remember don't worry
How could I ever forget, it's the first time, the last time we ever met
But I know the reason why you keep your silence up, no you don't fool me
The hurt doesn't show; but the pain still grows
It's no stranger to you or me

And I can feel it coming in the air tonight, Oh Lord...


----------



## morganj614

I like your pants around your feet
I like the dirt that's on your knees
And I like the way you still say please
While you're looking up at me
You're like my favourite damn disease

And I love the places that we go
And I love the people that you know
And I love the way you can't say no
Too many long lines in a row
I love the powder on your nose

Ooooh
And now I know who you are
It wasn't that hard
Just to figure you out
And now I know who you are
It wasn't that hard
Just to figure you out

I like the freckles on your chest
And I like the way you like me best
And I like the way you're not impressed,
While you put me to the test
*I like the wine stains on your dress*

And I love the way you pass the check
And I love the good times that you wreck
And I love your lack of self respect
While you're passed out on the deck
I love my hands around your neck

And now I know who you are
It wasn't that hard
Just to figure you out
And now I know who you are
It wasn't that hard
Just to figure you out

I love your pants around your feet
And I love the dirt that's on your knees
And I like the way you still say please
While you're looking up at me
You're like my favourite damn disease

And I hate the places that we go
And I hate the people that you know
And I hate the way you can't say no
Too many long lines in a row
I hate the powder on your nose

And now I know who you are
It wasn't that hard
Just to figure you out
And now I know who you are
It wasn't that hard
Just to figure you out


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *I like the wine stains on your dress*


    At least it's only wine.


----------



## jazz lady

*to my little wino...*

I lost myself on a cool damp night
I gave myself in that misty light
Was hypnotized by a strange delight
Under a lilac tree

I made wine from the lilac tree
Put my heart in its recipe
It makes me see what I want to see
And be what I want to be

When I think more than I want to think
Do things I never should do
I drink much more that I ought to drink
Because it brings me back you

Lilac wine is sweet and heady,
Like my love
Lilac wine, I feel unsteady,
Like my love

Listen to me, I cannot see clearly
Isn’t that she, coming to me
Nearly here

Lilac wine is sweet and heady,
Where’s my love
Lilac wine, I feel unsteady,
Where’s my love

Listen to me, why is everything so hazy
Isn’t that she, or am I just going crazy, dear

Lilac wine, I feel unready for my love
Feel unready, for my love.


----------



## jazz lady

*say it ain't so...*

Watching you baby
Watching you all the time
Watching you
Watching you all the time
Watching you destroy yourself
All you do is sit around drinking wine

You worry me baby
I’m sitting here wondering
Wondering what in the world can I do
You’re worrying me,
You’re worrying me baby
Sitting here wondering
What in the world can I do
We’ve got so much to live for baby
But I can’t do nothing but sit here
And watch that wine destroy you

That’s wrong baby

I’m taking you to the doctor darling
Maybe the doctor knows
What’s going on in your head
Maybe the doctor can help me baby
Maybe he knows
What’s going on in your head
You see you’re gonna keep on drinking that bad wine baby
Even the glass that grows on your grave will be cherry red


----------



## jazz lady

*Yeah, SURE I will...*

Get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.
Get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.
I can’t get up out of bed
With this crazy feeling in my head.
Get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.

Get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.
Get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.
You hear what I say? 
Gonna love you anyway.
Get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.

I went to an all-night get together
And everyone I knew was there.
Had the love that would last forever.
Everywhere I looked, I saw you standing there.

Get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.
Get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.
I can’t get up out of bed
With this crazy feeling in my head.
I said get up right now, oh oh.
I said get up right now.
Feel so bad this morning; got a terrible headache in my head.
Do me a favor, baby, do me a favor please.
Please get up; get your man a bottle of red wine.
Get up, get up; get your man a big big bottle of red wine.


----------



## jazz lady

*good stuff...*

There’s a fly in the window
A dog in the yard
And a year since I saw you
There’s a trunk in the corner
I keep all my letters
My bills and demands I keep too

Well I can’t help thinking
About the times
You were a wife of mine
You aimed to please me
Cooked black-eyed peas-me
Made elderberry wine

Drunk all the time
Feeling fine on elderberry wine
Those were the days
We’d lay in the haze
Forget depressive times
How can I ever get it together
Without a wife in line
To pick the crop and get me hot
On elderberry wine

Round a tree in the summer
A fire in the fall
Flat out when they couldn’t stand
The bottle went round
Like a woman down south
Passed on from hand to hand

Well I can’t help thinking
About the times
You were a wife of mine
You aimed to please me
Cooked black-eyed peas-me
Made elderberry wine


----------



## jazz lady

*old buffett...*

I wanna back to the island
Where the shrimp boats tie up to the pilin’
Gimme oysters and beer
For dinner every day of the year and I’ll feel fine
I’ll feel fine

Chorus:
I wanna be there
Wanna go back down and lie beside the sea there
With a tin cup for a chalice, fill it up with good red wine
And I’m a’ chewin’ on a honeysuckle vine

Yeah now, the sun goes slidin’ ’cross the water
Sailboats they go searchin’ for the breeze
Salt air it ain’t thin
It can stick right to your skin and make you feel fine
Makes you feel fine

Chorus:
I wanna be there
Wanna go back down and a’ get high by the sea there
With a tin cup for a chalice, fill it up with good red wine
And I’m a’ chewin’ on a honeysuckle vine

Yes and now you heard my strange proposal
So get that packard up and let’s move
I wanna be there before the day
Tries to steal away and leave us behind
I’ve made up my mind

Chorus:
And I wanna be there
I wanna go back down and die beside the sea there
With a tin cup for a chalice, fill it up with good red wine
And I’m a’ chewin’ on a honeysuckle vine

Coda:
Yeah with a tin cup for a chalice, fill it up with good red wine
And I’m a’ chewin’ on a honeysuckle vine


----------



## tomchamp

Well, you wake up in the mornin', you hear the work bell ring,
And they march you to the table to see the same old thing.
Ain't no food upon the table, and no pork up in the pan.
But you better not complain, boy, you get in trouble with the man.

CHORUS:
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a everlovin' light on me.

Yonder come miss Rosie, how in the world did you know?
By the way she wears her apron, and the clothes she wore.
Umbrella on her shoulder, piece of paper in her hand;
She come to see the gov'nor, she wants to free her man.

CHORUS

If you're ever in Houston, well, you better do the right;
You better not gamble, there, you better not fight, at all
Or the sheriff will grab ya and the boys will bring you down.
The next thing you know, boy, Oh! You're prison bound.

CHORUS

CHORUS

    :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## morganj614

I love all Jazz's wine songs :giggle:


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I love all Jazz's wine songs :giggle:


:winobaby: 

I can't decide whether to take some Tylenol to get rid of this killer headache or drown myself in a bottle of wine.


----------



## otter

*Friends in Crawl Spaces*

I made quite a splash
I hacked and I slashed
My way to the top of Page One
The cops even checked
But they didn't suspect
I was carving up fellers for fun
Yes, I never thought
I'd finally get caught
I hope that they all rest in peace
'Cause I'm locked away
What more can I say
'Cept what I told the police

Aw, I've got friends in crawl spaces
I've got arms and legs and a few faces
Stashed all around
In different parts of town
Well I met 'em in bars on a friendly basis
Now I got 'em in jars and flower vases
Oh, I've got friends
In crawl spaces

[Musical Interlude]

I know I was wrong
I just don't belong
I guess you've heard that one before
But the guys they all dig me
I'm like Eleanor Rigby
There's a face in a jar by my door
I must be insane
Got an abnormal brain
What else could I do to get laid
The guys that I date met a terrible fate
They ended up lightly sautéed

Aw, I've got friends in crawl spaces
Every shape and size and all races
All blood and guts
Man, I must be nuts
Well, I got one that'll really kill ya
I'm the poster child for necrophilia
I've got friends
In crawl spaces

(Aw, We're really cooking now)

Well, I've got friends in crawl spaces
I'm the queer that made Milwaukee famous
Oh, I've got friends
In crawl spaces


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> Aw, I've got friends in crawl spaces
> Every shape and size and all races
> All blood and guts
> Man, I must be nuts
> Well, I got one that'll really kill ya
> I'm the poster child for necrophilia
> I've got friends
> In crawl spaces


  That is NOT helping my headache.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :winobaby:
> 
> I can't decide whether to take some Tylenol to get rid of this killer headache or drown myself in a bottle of wine.



 A glass o' wine couldn't hurt..

It's odd that I just got in from playing tennis, and my friends and I spent quite a long time discussing wine instead of playing tennis. I was lamenting dropping that bottle of ice wine on the ground, smashing it into little pieces.

And here you are, , singing about wine all day long, like you were in the bar on Sesame Street!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> A glass o' wine couldn't hurt..


True.  I don't get headaches like this very often, but it's a doozy.  I wonder if wine goes with carrot cake, and if so, which one?    I'm still working on that piece I got from Copeland's Friday night.   



> It's odd that I just got in from playing tennis, and my friends and I spent quite a long time discussing wine instead of playing tennis. I was lamenting dropping that bottle of ice wine on the ground, smashing it into little pieces.


I feel for you, too.  



> And here you are, , singing about wine all day long, like you were in the bar on Sesame Street!


Morgie started it.    Of course, I took off with it.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  I don't get headaches like this very often, but it's a doozy.  I wonder if wine goes with carrot cake, and if so, which one?    I'm still working on that piece I got from Copeland's Friday night.



A light wine, like a Gewurtztramminer, since the cake is so sweet. So, how much carrot cake have ya got?



> I feel for you, too.
> 
> Morgie started it.    Of course, I took off with it.



Morgie morgie morgie. Screw the cap back on and lie down on the sofa for a while. You'll feel much better in the morning.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> A light wine, like a Gewurtztramminer, since the cake is so sweet. So, how much carrot cake have ya got?


I don't have anything like that.  Would strawberry Boone's Farm do in a pinch?   

The thing is HUGE...the carrot cake, I mean.    I've already had three servings off of the thing and can probably get three more.  It is delicious and one of the best commercial carrot cakes I've ever had.  



> Morgie morgie morgie. Screw the cap back on and lie down on the sofa for a while. You'll feel much better in the morning.


Don't be knocking her Mad Dog 20/20.    That's good stuff!  :drunk:


----------



## jazz lady

*I'm in a Journey kind of mood tonight...heard this one on the way home...*

Any way you want it
That’s the way you need it
Any way you want it

She loves to laugh
She loves to sing
She does everything
She loves to move
She loves to grove
She loves the lovin’ things

Ooh, all night, all night
Oh, every night
So hold tight, hold tight
Ooh, baby, hold tight

Oh, she said,
Any way you want it
That’s the way you need it
Any way you want it
She said, any way you want it
That’s the way you need it
Any way you want it

I was alone
I never knew
What good love could do
Ooh, then we touched
Then we sang
About the lovin’ things

Ooh, all night, all night
Oh, every night
So hold tight, hold tight
Ooh baby, hold tight

Oh, she said,
Any way you want it
That’s the way you need it
Any way you want it
She said, any way you want it
That’s the way you need it
Any way you want it


----------



## jazz lady

*probably my favorite Journey song musically...*

Winter is here again oh lord,
Haven’t been home in a year or more
I hope she holds on a little longer

Sent a letter on a long summer day
Made of silver, not of clay
I’ve been runnin’ down this dusty road

Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin’
I don’t know where I’ll be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin’

I’ve been trying to make it home
Got to make it before too long
I can’t take this very much longer
I’m stranded in the sleet and rain
Don’t think I’m ever gonna make it home again
The mornin’ sun is risin’
It’s kissing the day

(chorus)

Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin’
I don’t know where I’ll be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin’


----------



## jazz lady

*the most romantic...*

In my life I see where I’ve been
I said that I’d never fall again
Within myself I was wrong
My searchin’ ain’t over...over

I know that
When you love a woman
You see your world inside her eyes
When you love a woman
You know she’s standin’ by your side

A joy that lasts forever
There’s a band of gold that shines waiting somewhere...oh yeah
If I can’t believe that someone is true
To fall in love is so hard to do
I hope and pray tonight
Somewhere you’re thinkin’ of me girl

Yes I know...i know that
When you love a woman
You see your world inside her eyes
When you love a woman

You know she’s standin’ by your side
A joy that lasts forever
There’s a band of gold that shines waiting somewhere...oh
It’s enough to make you cry
When you see her walkin’ by
And you look into her eyes

When you love a woman
You see your world inside her eyes
When you love a woman
Well you know she’s standin’ by your side
A joy that lasts forever
There’s a band of gold that shines

When you love a woman...
When you love, love, love, love
When you love a woman
You see your world inside her eyes


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don't have anything like that.  Would strawberry Boone's Farm do in a pinch?



Only if Kwillia doesn't mind you raiding her fridge 



> The thing is HUGE...the carrot cake, I mean.    I've already had three servings off of the thing and can probably get three more.  It is delicious and one of the best commercial carrot cakes I've ever had.



Why thank you... oh, the cake. Carrot cake is delicious for breakfast! I love the stuff. As long as it isn't too too sweet. A friend of mine makes a delicious version, with a not too sweet chocolate icing.. 



> Don't be knocking her Mad Dog 20/20.    That's good stuff!  :drunk:



I'm not knocking it - just sayin', don't fall asleep on the tracks after finishing it..


----------



## jazz lady

*I was wrong...this one is...*

There’s a state of grace that happens every day
It’s a feeling I thought lost of locked away
Another question to an answer that I know
Oh, are you coming home, coming home for sure
I’d walk a thousand miles, just to hear you calling out my name

Kiss me softly kiss me slowly
I get lost in you like only lovers do
Hold me closer love me tender
I get swept away like only lovers do

You’ve awakened something deep inside my soul
And every moment, every breath I feel it more
Your hidden treasures that you keep down deep inside
We make love freely as we watch the new sunrise
I’d live a thousand lives if every one I loved could be with you

Kiss me softly kiss me slowly
I get lost in you like only lovers do
Hold me closer love me tender
I get swept away like only lovers do

I’d live a thousand lives
If every one I loved could be with you...

Kiss me softly kiss me slowly
I get lost in you like only lovers do
Hold me closer love me tender
I get swept away like only lovers do

Only lovers, only lovers, only lovers do
Only lovers, only lovers, only lovers do
Only lovers, only lovers, only lovers do
Only lovers, only lovers, only lovers do


----------



## chaotic

I like the lyrics, Jazzy. I've never really heard much of Journey, other than the hits. I'll have to go into itunes and check 'em out..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Only if Kwillia doesn't mind you raiding her fridge


I'm sure she'd share her personal stash.  



> Why thank you... oh, the cake. Carrot cake is delicious for breakfast! I love the stuff. As long as it isn't too too sweet. A friend of mine makes a delicious version, with a not too sweet chocolate icing..


This has the classic cream cheese frosting, but it's not achingly sweet like most.  The cake is dense, moist, and nicely flavored with spices.  The only thing that would make it perfect for me is to add pineapple to the cake mix.    I've never had it with chocolate icing.  It sounds weird but good.  



> I'm not knocking it - just sayin', don't fall asleep on the tracks after finishing it..


  Or in the woods.


----------



## cattitude

Where is Kwillia anyway?


----------



## chaotic

*Live Aid!*

They're showing Live Aid performances on MPT tonight! Eric Clapton is on now, singing Layla!


----------



## FromTexas

cattitude said:
			
		

> Where is Kwillia anyway?



Either where Otter is or Mr. K_Jo... She is such a slut.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I like the lyrics, Jazzy. I've never really heard much of Journey, other than the hits. I'll have to go into itunes and check 'em out..


I'm an early Journey freak and love their less mainstream stuff.    I even love their tunes before Steve Perry became lead singer.   

I hated it when they went mainstream pop after about their third or fourth album with him.  I think it was "Departure" or "Escape."  Way too commercialized for my tastes.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Either where Otter is or Mr. K_Jo... She is such a slut.


  She is SO going to get you for that.

She wasn't in our 1 o'clock meeting and I don't think I've seen her post since right before that.  :shrug:


----------



## chaotic

*Bowie...*

I I wish you could swim
Like the dolphins
Like dolphins can swim
Though nothing
Will keep us together
We can beat them
For ever and ever
Oh we can be heroes
Just for one day

I
I will be king
And you
You will be queen
Though nothing will
Drive them away
We can beat them
Just for one day
We can be heroes
Just for one day

I I can remember
Standing
By the wall
And the guns
Shot above our heads
And we kissed
As though nothing could fall
And the shame
Was on the other side
Oh we can beat them
For ever and ever
Then we can be heroes
Just for one day

We could be heroes
We could be heroes
We could be heroes
We could be heroes just one day


----------



## jazz lady

*Journey...short and sweet...beautiful melody but short on lyrics...*

Here I stand so patiently
For your lights to shine on me
For your song inside of me
This we bring to you

In the shadow of love
Time goes by leaving me helpless
Just to reach and try
To live my life
These are my reasons, so

Here we stand so patiently
For your song inside of me
For your lights to shine on me
This we bring to you
One, one, in a million
Here I stand so patiently
For your lights to shine on me
For your song inside of me
This we bring to you


----------



## chaotic

*Queen..*

Pressure pushing down on me
Pressing down on you no man ask for
Under pressure - that burns a building down
Splits a family in two
Puts people on streets
It's the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Screaming let me out
Pray tomorrow - gets me higher
Pressure on people - people on streets
It's the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Screaming let me out
Pray tomorrow - gets me higher
Pressure on people - people on streets
Turned away from it all like a blind man
Sat on a fence but it don't work
Keep coming up with love but it's so slashed and torn
Why - why - why
Love
Insanity laughs under pressure we're cracking
Can't we give ourselves one more chance
Why can't we give love that one more chance
Why can't we give love
Cause love's such an old fashioned word
and love dares you to care for
The people on the edge of the night
And love dares you to change our way of
Caring about ourselves
This is our last dance
This is our last dance
This is ourselves
Under pressure
Under pressure
Pressure


----------



## chaotic

Bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my bike
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride it where I like
You say black I say white
You say bark I say bite
You say shark I say hey man
Jaws was never my scene
And I don't like Star Wars
You say Rolls I say Royce
You say God give me a choice
You say Lord I say Christ
I don't believe in Peter Pan
Frankenstein or Superman
All I wanna do is
Bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my bike
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my
Bicycle races are coming your way
So forget all your duties oh yeah!
Fat bottomed girls they'll be riding today
So look out for those beauties oh yeah
On your marks get set go
Bicycle race bicycle race bicycle race
Bicycle bicycle bicyI want to ride my bicycle
Bicycle bicycle bicycle
Bicycle race
You say coke I say caine
You say John I say Wayne
Hot dog I say cool it man
I don't wanna be the President of America
You say smile I say cheese
Cartier I say please
Income tax I say Jesus
I don't wanna be a candidate
For Vietnam or Watergate
Cos all I want to do is
Bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride my bike
I want to ride my bicycle
I want to ride it where I like


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Under pressure
> Under pressure
> Pressure


  I was just thinking of that song.  I'm IM'ing with my sister, whose son is getting married on Saturday and she STILL doesn't have a dress.


----------



## jazz lady

*speaking of slow-hand, I heard this on the way home too...*

Bell bottom blues, you made me cry.
I don’t want to lose this feeling.
And if I could choose a place to die
It would be in your arms.

Do you want to see me crawl across the floor to you? 
Do you want to hear me beg you to take me back? 
I’d gladly do it because
I don’t want to fade away.
Give me one more day, please.
I don’t want to fade away.
In your heart I want to stay.

It’s all wrong, but it’s all right.
The way that you treat me baby.
Once I was strong but I lost the fight.
You won’t find a better loser.

Chorus

Chorus

Bell bottom blues, don’t say goodbye.
I’m sure we’re gonna meet again,
And if we do, don’t you be surprised
If you find me with another lover.

Chorus

I don’t want to fade away.
Give me one more day please.
I don’t want to fade away.
In your heart I long to stay.


----------



## chaotic

*digging around, haven't heard this one in years...*

Thinkin' 'bout the times you drove in my car.
Thinkin' that I might have drove you too far.
And I'm thinkin' 'bout the love that you laid on my table.

I told you not to wander 'round in the dark.
I told you 'bout the swans, that they live in the park.
Then I told you 'bout our kid, now he's married to Mabel.

Yes, I told you that the light goes up and down.
Don't you notice how the wheel goes 'round?
And you better pick yourself up from the ground
Before they bring the curtain down,
Yes, before they bring the curtain down.

Talkin' 'bout a girl that looks quite like you.
She didn't have the time to wait in the queue.
She cried away her life since she fell off the cradle.


----------



## jazz lady

*love this song...another from the ride home...*

The song came and went
Like the times that we spent
Hiding out from the rain under the carnival tent
I laughed and she’d smile
It would last for awhile
You don’t know what you got till you lose it all again

Listen to the mandolin rain
Listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break every time she runs away
Listen to the banjo wind
A sad song drifting low
Listen to the tears roll
Down my face as she turns to go

A cool evening dance
Listening to the bluegrass band takes the chill
from the air till they play the last song
I’ll do my time
Keeping you off my mind but there’s moments
That I find, I’m not feeling so strong

Listen to the mandolin rain
Listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break every time she runs away
Listen to the banjo wind
A sad song drifting low
Listen to the tears roll
Down my face as she turns to go

Running down by the lakeshore
She did love the sound of a summer storm
It played on the lake like a mandolin
Now it’s washing her away again

Listen to the mandolin rain
Listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break every time she runs away
Listen to the banjo wind
A sad song drifting low
Listen to the tears roll
Down my face as she turns to go

The boat’s steaming in
I watch the sidewheel spin and I
Think about her when I hear that whistle blow
I can’t change my mind
I knew all the time that she’d go
But that’s a choice I made long ago

Listen to the mandolin rain
Listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break every time she runs away
Listen to the banjo wind
A sad song drifting low
Listen to the tears roll
Down my face as she turns to go


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Thinkin' 'bout the times you drove in my car.
> Thinkin' that I might have drove you too far.
> And I'm thinkin' 'bout the love that you laid on my table.


Cream w/Clapton


----------



## jazz lady

Somebody, somewhere turns off the lights
Somebody all alone faces the night
You got to be strong
When you’re out on your own
’cause sooner or later
We all sleep alone

Nobody, nowhere holds the key to your heart
When love’s a possession it’ll tear you apart
You may have lovers wherever you roam
But sooner or later
We all sleep alone

The young and the young at heart waits
But the wait never ends in the soul
When you feel like it’s all blown away
Independence has come
And into the night I go

Don’t make no promises
That I can’t keep
Won’t be no prisoner
Of somebody’s need
Well you may have lovers
Wherever you roam
But sooner or later
We all sleep alone

And I know, and I know
How you feel
What you’re thinking
What you’re saying to me
Cause we all sleep alone


----------



## jazz lady

*lou reed, baby...*

Some like wine and some like hops
But what I really love is my scotch
It’s the power, the power of positive drinking

Some people ruin their drinks with ice
And then they, they ask you for advice
They tell you, I’ve never told anyone else before

They say, candy is dandy but liquor makes quipsters
And I don’t like mixers, or sippers or sob sisters
You know, you have to be real careful where you sit down
In a bar these days

And then some people drink to unleash their libidos
And other people drink to prop up their egos
It’s my burdon, man, people say
I have the kind of face you can trust

The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive drinking
The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive drinking

Some people say, alcohol makes you less lucid
And think that’s true if you’re kind of stupid
I’m not that kind that get’s himself burned twice

And some say liquor kills the cells in your head
And for that matter so does getting out of bed
When I exit, I’ll go out gracefully, shot in my hand

The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive drinking
The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive drinking


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive drinking
> The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
> The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
> The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive
> The pow-pow-pow-pow-power of positive drinking


"Positive Drinking"

That has a nice ring to it!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Positive Drinking"
> 
> That has a nice ring to it!


I thought you'd appreciate it!  

Right now, I'm going to go try some "Positive Sleeping" and get rid of this dang headache...  

Goodnight, Mr. Gasm.


----------



## tomchamp

GREEN RIVER (J.C. Fogerty)

Well, take me back down where cool water flows, yeah.
Let me remember things I love,
Stoppin' at the log where catfish bite,
Walkin' along the river road at night,
Barefoot girls dancin' in the moonlight.

I can hear the bullfrog callin' me.
Wonder if my rope's still hangin' to the tree.
Love to kick my feet 'way down the shallow water.
Shoefly, dragonfly, get back t'your mother.
Pick up a flat rock, skip it across Green River.
Welllllll!

Up at Cody's camp I spent my days, oh,
With flat car riders and cross-tie walkers
. Old Cody, Junior took me over,
Said, "You're gonna find the world is smould'rin'.
And if you get lost come on home to Green River."

Welllllll!
Come on home.

  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## morganj614

You are the sunshine of my life
That’s why I’ll always be around,
You are the apple of my eye,
Forever you’ll stay in my heart

I feel like this is the beginning,
Though I’ve loved you for a million years,
And if I thought our love was ending,
I’d find myself drowning in my own tears.

You are the sunshine of my life,
That’s why I’ll always stay around,
You are the apple of my eye,
Forever you’ll stay in my heart,

You must have known that I was lonely,
Because you came to my rescue,
And I know that this must be heaven,
How could so much love be inside of you? 

You are the sunshine of my life, yeah,
That’s why I’ll always stay around,
You are the apple of my eye,
Forever you’ll stay in my heart.

(background) love has joined us,
Love has joined us,
Let’s think sweet love


----------



## morganj614

I like to see you boogie
Right across the floor
I like to do it to you
Till you holla for more

I like to reggae
But you dance too fast for me
I’d like to make love to you
So you can make me scream

Boogie on reggae woman
What is wrong with me
Boogie on reggae woman
Baby can’t you see

I’d like to see both of us
Fall deeply in love
I’d like to see you na...
Under the stars above
Yes I would

I’d like to see both of us
Fall deeply in love - yeah
I’d like to see you in the raw
Under the stars above

So boogie on reggae woman
What is wrong with you
Boogie on reggae woman
What you tryin’ to do

Can I play? can I play? 
No!

Boogie on reggae woman
What is wrong with me
Boogie on reggae woman
What you tryin’ to do

Boogie on reggae woman
Let me do it to you
Boogie on reggae woman
What you tryin’ to do


----------



## morganj614

*Stevei Wonder*

Call up, ring once, hang up the phone
To let me know you made it home
Don’t want nothing to be wrong with part-time lover
If she’s with me I’ll blink the lights
To let you know tonight’s the night
For me and you my part-time lover

We are undercover passion on the run
Chasing love up against the sun
We are strangers by day, lovers by night
Knowing it’s so wrong, but feeling so right

If I’m with friends and we should meet
Just pass me by, don’t even speak
Know the word’s discreet when part-time lovers
But if there’s some emergency
Have a male friend to ask for me
So then she won’t peek it’s really you my part-time lover

We are undercover passion on the run
Chasing love up against the sun
We are strangers by day, lovers by night
Knowing it’s so wrong, but feeling so right
(repeat)

I’ve got something that I must tell
Last night someone rang our doorbell
And it was not you my part-time lover
And then a man called our exchange
But didn’t want to leave his name
I guess that two can play the game
Of part-time lovers
You and me, part-time lovers
But, she and he, part-time lovers


----------



## kwillia

*Billy Bernette...*

*Well love's an ocean, deep and wide
Too big to see the other side
What's waiting there for me and you
Out in the blue
We'll never know until we try

It may be a rough and raging sea
That goes on for eternity
Throw your caution to the wind
Sink or swim
Just jump in and?

(chorus)
Let me rock you on the water
Where the winds of passion blow
If we go drifting out too far
We'll follow the brightest star
To the edge of love

Let me take you to another world
Where you can feel the undertow
And if that's getting in too deep
Just come with me at least
To the edge of love

Honey, let's just ride the wave
And let it carry us away
Let your heart just be your guide
I'll be there right by your side
Don't be afraid

We can tell each other's history
And leave the rest to mystery
We may never understand
Hold on tight, take my hand and?

(repeat chorus)
*


----------



## morganj614

*I never heard that before but the words are awesome *



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> *Well love's an ocean, deep and wide
> Too big to see the other side
> What's waiting there for me and you
> Out in the blue
> We'll never know until we try
> 
> It may be a rough and raging sea
> That goes on for eternity
> Throw your caution to the wind
> Sink or swim
> Just jump in and?
> 
> (chorus)
> Let me rock you on the water
> Where the winds of passion blow
> If we go drifting out too far
> We'll follow the brightest star
> To the edge of love
> 
> Let me take you to another world
> Where you can feel the undertow
> And if that's getting in too deep
> Just come with me at least
> To the edge of love
> 
> Honey, let's just ride the wave
> And let it carry us away
> Let your heart just be your guide
> I'll be there right by your side
> Don't be afraid
> 
> We can tell each other's history
> And leave the rest to mystery
> We may never understand
> Hold on tight, take my hand and?
> 
> (repeat chorus)
> *


----------



## morganj614

*Social D..I wanna marry Mike Ness...lol*

*Making Believe*
Making believe
That you still love me
It's leaving me
Alone and so blue
I'll always dream
But I'll never own you
Making believe
Is all I can do
I can't hold you close
Darling when you're not near me
You're somebody's love
You'll never be mine
Making believe
I'll spend my lifetime
Loving you
And making believe

*Through These Eyes*

Through these eyes I've seen love and I've seen hate
I've seen the violence and the tears
Through these eyes, I got my schooling on the streets
I've seen the things in life you don't wanna see
Through these eyes I've seen the shape of things to come
and I've watched them all fall apart
Through these eyes I've seen the broken homes they cry
I've seen the poor man's face as he stands in line
chorus:
And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less travelled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly,
and the pain it lingers on
Through these eyes, I've looked the devil in the face
and I've seen God's holy grace 
Through these eyes, I've tried to walk the straighter line
I found myself again, I nearly lost my mind
chorus:

*Cold Feelings*
Uninvited feelings
They come without warning and they stay too long
I don't wanna feel, and if I run they'll be twice as strong.
I wait for a warning, I'm waiting for some kind of sign,
I try to separate , Try to separate my body from my mind.
I watch the clock as the second hand slowly goes strolling by.
I don't want to feel
When a loved one's time comes to die
I wait for a warning,
I'm waiting for some kind of sign
I try to separate, try to separate my body from my mind.
chorus:
Cold feelings in the night
You know, this feeling just ain't right.
And though I try I just can't hide
Cold feelings in the night
Yeah I got faith,
But sometimes fear it just weighs too much I don't want to feel,
Cold winds blowin' through me with an icy touch.
I wait for a warning, I'm waiting for some kind of sign.
I try to separate,
Try to separate my body from my mind.
chorus:
Cold feelings in the night
You know, this feeling just ain't right.
And though I try I just can't hide
Cold feelings in the night
repeat chorus


----------



## morganj614

*A martini sounds good for dinner.*

*Gonna dive into a jive 
I've dove into before 
Gonna haunt a haunt I've haunted 
Like a million times or more 
A familiar joint 
Where getting drunk's the only point 
To frequent this place 
With any frequency at all 
Countin' on a remedy 
I've counted on before 
Goin' with a cure that's never failed me 
What you call the disease, 
I call the remedy 
What you're callin' the cause, 
I call the cure 
Gonna sing a song, a song to you 
A song I've sung before 
Belt out a ballad that I've belted out 
A million times or more 
The words I'm gonna scream 
And getting drunk's the central theme 
to the lyrics, if you can 
Make the lyrics out at all 
Countin' on a remedy 
I've counted on before 
Goin' with a cure that's never failed me 
What you call the disease, 
I call the remedy 
What you're callin' the cause, 
I call the cure 
Just a devotion to a potion 
Please no applause 
A dedication to a medication 
A crutch a cure a cause 
What I've counted on to pick me up 
Has knocked me to my knees 
Before I hit the floor once more 
I'll call it the disease *


----------



## jazz lady

*somebody reminded me of this song today...*

This is a story about control, my control
Control of what I say, control of what I do
And this time I’m gonna do it my way
I hope you enjoy this as much as I do
Are we ready? I am? cause it’s all about control
And I’ve got lots of it

When I was 17, I did what people told me
Did what my father said, and let my mother mold me
But that was long ago

I’m in control, never gonna stop
Control, to get what I want
Control, I got to have a lot
Control, now I’m all grown up

First time I fell in love
I didn’t know what hit me
So young and so naive
I thought it would be easy
But now I know I’ve go to take...

I’m in control, never gonna stop
Control, to get what I want
Control, I got to have a lot
Control, now I’m all grown up

That’s right, I’m on my own,
I’ll call my own shots, thank you

Got my own mind
I wanna make my own decisions
When it has to do with my life, my life
I wanna be the one in control

So let me take you by the hand
And lead you on this dance
Cause what I’ve got is because I took a chance
I don’t wanna rule the world
Just wanna run my life
So make your life a little easier
When you get the chance just take...

I’m in control, never gonna stop
Control, to get what I want
Control, I got to have a lot
Control, now I’m all grown up

Free at last, out here on my own
Now control this
That’s right, career moves
I do what’s right for me
And me wants to groove
Is that ok? 

Got my own mind
I wanna make my own decisions
When it has to do with my life, my life
I wanna be the one in control

Hop to it
I’m in control (and I love it, that’s right)
Control, now I’ve got a lot
Control, now I’m all grown up
I’m in control, I’m in control
Don’t make me lose it...


----------



## jazz lady

*just remembered my morning wake-up song!*

I can see clearly now the rain is gone 
I can see all obstacles in my way 
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind 
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshinin' day 
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshinin' day 

Oh yes, I can make it now the pain is gone 
All of the bad feelings have disappeared 
Here is the rainbow I've been praying for 
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshinin' day 

Look all around, there's nothing but blue skies 
Look straight ahead, there's nothing but blue skies 

I can see clearly now the rain is gone 
I can see all obstacles in my way 
Here's the rainbow I've been praying for 
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshinin' day 
It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshinin' day 
Real, real, real, real bright, bright sunshinin' day 
Yeah, hey, it's gonna be a bright, bright sunshinin' day


----------



## jazz lady

*Found in my wanderings...too funny!*

WOO!

The joint was a jumpin' on the corner (yeah-yeah)
Down on a Honky Tonk Street (yeah-yeah)
When all of a sudden up drove a Cadillac (yeah-yeah)
And out stepped a cat named Pete

Diamonds on-a every finger (yeah-yeah)
Wore a tailor-made suit
He smoked a black cigar (so what?)
He wore a Stetson hat (yeah)
He wore a pair-a cowboy boots

He busted on through the doorway (yeah-yeah)
Bad as-a he could be (yeah-yeah)
He pulled out his pistol, he turned around
He said, 'My name is a Big Boy Pete'

The music stopped, there wasn't a sound
A-over in the corner stood-a, Bad Man Brown 
Brown smiled a grin, he said, 'My friend' 
('You take your 3 steps forward and I'm 'onna-a, clue you in')

Now Pete said, 'A look it, here buddy' (yeah-yeah)
'Fore I tan your hide' (yeah-yeah)
I got a forty-five to keep me alive
Seven bullets on my side

Brown pulled a knife, he jumped on Pete
They fought from the counter right on out to the street
They swung from north, they swung from south
Brown cut that black cigar right outta Pete's mouth!
Pete hit the ground, he yelled and screamed
(Pete took his Stetson hat and beat the scene)

Now if you're ever down on the corner (yeah-yeah)
Down on-a Honky Tonk Street (yeah-yeah)
Don't mess with Brown (yeah-yeah)
He'll cut you down
Take a message from-a Big Boy Pete

Umm-umm, umm umm umm (yeah-yeah)
Umm-umm, umm umm umm (yeah-yeah)

FADES-

Umm, umm, umm.


----------



## tomchamp

Long as I remember The rain been comin' down.
Clouds of myst'ry pourin' Confusion on the ground.
Good men through the ages, Tryin' to find the sun;
And I wonder, Still I wonder, Who'll stop the rain.

I went down Virginia, Seekin' shelter from the storm.
Caught up in the fable, I watched the tower grow.
Five year plans and new deals, Wrapped in golden chains.
And I wonder, Still I wonder Who'll stop the rain.

Heard the singers playin', How we cheered for more.
The crowd had rushed together, Tryin' to keep warm.
Still the rain kept pourin', Fallin' on my ears.
And I wonder, Still I wonder Who'll stop the rain.

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

:guitar:  :guitar: 

Was Ridin' along side the highway, rollin' up the country side.
Thinkin' I'm the devil's heatwave, what you burn in your crazy mind?
Saw a slight distraction standin' by the road;
She was smilin' there, yellow in her hair;
Do you wanna, I was thinkin', would you care. 

CHORUS:
Sweet Hitch-a-Hiker,
We could make music at the Greasy King.
Sweet Hitch-a-Hiker,
Won't you ride on my fast machine? 

Cruisin' on thru the junction, I'm flyin' 'bout the speed of sound,
Noticin' peculiar function, I ain't no roller coaster show me down.
I turned away to see her, Woa! she caught my eye,
But I was rollin' down, movin' too fast;
Do you wanna, She was thinkin' can it last.

CHORUS

Was busted up along the highway, I'm the saddest ridin' fool alive.
Wond'ring if you're goin' in my way, won't you give a poor boy a ride?
Here she comes a ridin', Lord, She's flyin' high.
But she was rollin' down, movin' too fast;
Do you wanna, She was thinkin' can I last.


----------



## jazz lady

*I've got a Bowie earworm tonight...*

Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop

Don’t let me hear you say life’s taking you nowhere, angel
Come get up my baby
Look at that sky, life’s begun
Nights are warm and the days are young
Come get up my baby

There’s my baby, lost that’s all
Once I’m begging you save her little soul
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Last night they loved you, opening doors and pulling some strings, angel
Come get up my baby
In walked luck and you looked in time
Never look back, walk tall, act fine
Come get up my baby

I’ll stick with you baby for a thousand years
Nothing’s gonna touch you in these golden years, gold
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Some of these days, and it won’t be long
Gonna drive back down where you once belonged
In the back of a dream car twenty foot long
Don’t cry my sweet, don’t break my heart
Doing all right, but you gotta get smart
Wish upon, wish upon, day upon day, I believe oh lord
I believe all the way
Come get up my baby
Run for the shadows, run for the shadows, run for the shadows in these golden years

There’s my baby, lost that’s all
Once I’m begging you save her little soul
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Don’t let me hear you say life’s taking you nowhere, angel
Come get up my baby
Run for the shadows, run for the shadows
Run for the shadows in these golden years

I’ll stick with you baby for a thousand years
Nothing’s gonna touch you in these golden years, gold
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop


----------



## FromTexas

Kwillia (and Jazz if she can DL it fast enough ) 

This seemed perfect for the lyrics thread somehow...


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Kwillia (and Jazz if she can DL it fast enough )


  You bastage - making fun of my dial-up again.  



> This seemed perfect for the lyrics thread somehow...


I'll let you know in an hour or so.


----------



## kwillia

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Kwillia (and Jazz if she can DL it fast enough )
> 
> This seemed perfect for the lyrics thread somehow...


How sweeeeeeet!


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> How sweeeeeeet!



I figured you would like that.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I figured you would like that.


I'm sure I will too...someday.  I have to update my Real Player software first before I can see it. Only 45 minutes left until the download finishes.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure I will too...someday.   I have to update my Real Player software first before I can see it.  Only 505 minutes left until the download finishes.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

>


  It's not funny. 

Now my daggone delete key won't work.    I hate computers.


----------



## jazz lady

*while I'm waiting...more bowie...*

All of my life I’ve tried so hard
Doing my best with what I had
Nothing much happened all the same

Something about me stood apart
A whisper of hope that seemed to fail
Maybe I’m born right out of my time
Breaking my life in two

(throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
Now that I really got a chance
(throw me tomorrow, oh oh )
Everything’s falling into place
(throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
Seeing my past to let it go
(throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
Only for you I don’t regret

And I was thursday’s child
(monday, tuesday, wednesday, born I was)
(monday, tuesday, wednesday, born I was)

Sometimes I cry my heart to sleep
Shuffling days and lonesome nights
Sometimes my courage fell to my feet

Lucky old son is in my sky
Nothing prepared me for your smile
Lighting the darkness of my soul
Innocence in your arms

(throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
Now that I really got a chance
(throw me tomorrow, oh oh )
Oh ho, everything’s falling into place
(throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
Seeing my past to let it go
(throw me tomorrow, oh oh)
Only for you I don’t regret
And I was thursday’s child

(monday, tuesday, wednesday, born I was)
Thursday’s child
(monday, tuesday, wednesday, born I was)
Thursday’s child
(monday, tuesday, wednesday, born I was)
(monday, tuesday, wednesday, born I was)
(monday, tuesday, wednesday, born I was)
(monday, tuesday, wednesday, born I was)


----------



## chaotic

Oh baby don't it feel like heaven right now
Don't it feel like somethin' from a dream
Yeah I've never known nothing quite like this
Don't it feel like tonight might never be again
We know better than to try and pretend
Baby no one could have ever told me 'bout this

The waiting is the hardest part
Every day you see one more card
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart
The waiting is the hardest part

Well Yeah I might have chased a couple of women around
All it ever got me was down
Then there were those that made me feel good
But never as good as I feel right now
Baby you're the only one that's ever known how
To make me wanna live like I wanna live now

The waiting is the hardest part
Every day you see one more ca rd
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart
The waiting is the hardest part

Don't let it kill you baby, don't let it get to you
Don't let 'em kill you baby, don't let 'em get to you
I'll be your breathin' heart, I'll be your cryin' fool
Don't let this go to far, don't let it get to you


----------



## chaotic

Said The Wait Child Magic Child Work It On Out Now Work It
The Wait Child Pinball Child Pool Hall Child Hurts
The Wait Child Pacing Child Forth Back Now Hurts
The Wait Child Neon Light Late Night Lights Hurt

Oh Gonna Hurt Some Child Child
Gonna Hurt Some Whoa My Baby

Said The Wait Child Bruised Ball Child Pride Slapped Child Hurts
The Wait Child Crest Felled Child Tear Eyed Child Hurts
The Wait Child Bus Stop Child Late Come Child Hurts
The Wait Child Platform Walk Idle Talk Hurts
Oh Gonna Hurt Some Child Child
Gonna Hurt Some Whoa My Baby

I Said Child, Child Staring Into The Streetlight
Messed Up Child Lonely Boy Tonight
Kick The Wall Turn The Street And Back Again
Oh Boy You've Been Forgotten
(repeat)

I Said The Wait Child Pacing Child Forth And Back Now Hurts
The Wait Child Bus Stop Child Late Come Child Hurts
The Wait Child Pool Hall Child Pin Table Now Hurts
The Wait Child Magic Child Work It On Out Now Work It
Oh Gonna Hurt Some, Child, Child, Child, Child, Child
Gonna Hurt Some Whoa My Baby


----------



## jazz lady

*inxs...*

Here come the woman
With the look in her eye
Raised on leather
With flesh on her mind
Words as weapons sharper than knives
Makes you wonder how the other half die
Other half die
Here come the man
With the look in his eye
Fed on nothing
But full of pride
Look at them go
Look at them kick
Makes you wonder how the other half live

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us the devil inside

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us the devil inside

Here come the world
With the look in it’s eye
Future uncertain but certainly slight
Look at the faces
Listen to the bells
It’s hard to believe we need a place called hell


----------



## jazz lady

Look at all that shines
Baby’s down on the world and she knows it
If your spirit’s running
Why don’t we make it in the rain like we used to
We run
We hide
We wait and we want
The good life
Aw sure
You’re right
This ain’t, the good life
Ah, elegantly wasted
Ah, elegantly wasted

Look at all the crimes
Baby’s down on the world cause she owns it
Making up her life
Nothing more nothing less makes it voodoo

We run
We hide
We wait and we want
The good life
Aw sure
You’re right
This ain’t, the good life

Ah, elegantly wasted
Ah, elegantly wasted

Well look at all that shines
Baby’s down on the world and she knows it
If your spirit’s fine
Why don’t we make it in the rain like we used to
We run
We hide
We wait and we want
The good life
Aw sure
You’re right
This ain’t, the good life

Ah, elegantly wasted you could be right,
You could be certain
You could be right
Ah, elegantly wasted
Ah, elegantly wasted feels like feels like

Elegantly wasted you could be right
Elegantly wasted you could be certain
Elegantly wasted you could be right
Feels right, feels right


----------



## jazz lady

Live baby live
Now that the day is over
I got a new sensation
In perfect moments
Impossible to refuse
Sleep baby sleep
Now that the night is over
And the sun comes like a god
Into our room
All perfect light and promises

Gotta hold on you
A new sensation
A new sensation
Right now
Gonna take you over
A new sensation
A new sensation

Dream baby dream
Of all that’s come and going
And you will find out
In the end
There really is
There really is no difference

Cry baby cry
When you’ve got to get it out
I’ll be your shoulder
You can tell me all
Don’t keep it in ya
Well that’s the reason why I’m here

Are you ready for a new sensation
A new sensation
Right now
Gonna take you on a new sensation
A new sensation

Hate baby hate
When there’s nothing left for you
You’re only human
What can you do
It’ll soon be over
Don’t let your pain take over you

Love baby love
It’s written all over your face
There’s nothing better we could do
Than live forever
Well that’s all we’ve got to do

Hey now I’m gonna take a new sensation
A new sensation


----------



## jazz lady

Come over here
All you got is this moment
The twenty-first century’s yesterday
You can care all you want
Everybody does yeah that’s okay

So slide over here
And give me a moment
Your moves are so raw
I’ve got to let you know
I’ve got to let you know
You’re one of my kind

I need you tonight
’cause I’m not sleeping
There’s something about you girl
That makes me sweat

How do you feel
I’m lonely
What do you think
Can’t take it all
Whatcha gonna do
Gonna live my life

So slide over here
And give me a moment
Your moves are so raw
I’ve got to let you know
I’ve got to let you know
You’re one of my kind


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> This seemed perfect for the lyrics thread somehow...


   Aww, that was adorable. 

Too bad it only took me two freaking hours to be able to see it.


----------



## kwillia

Here's to the good life or so they say
All those parties and games that all those people play
They tell me this is the place to be
All these beautiful people and nothin' to see

Sometimes I feel like something is gone here
Something is wrong here, I don't belong here
Sometimes I feel like a stranger in town 
And I've lost what I found, it'll all turn around

[CHORUS]

In a little while I'll be thinkin' about you
In a little while I'll still be here without you
You never gave me a reason to doubt you
In a little while I'll be thinkin' about you baby...I'll be thinkin' about you baby

On the other side of a coin
There's a face there's a memory somewhere that I can't erase
And there's a place that I find someday
But sometimes I feel like it's slippin' away

Sometimes I feel like something is gone here
Something is wrong here, I don't belong here
Sometimes I feel like a stranger in town 
And I've lost what I found, it'll all turn around

[REPEAT CHORUS]

Some things are lost some left behind
Some things are better left for someone else to find
Maybe in time I can finally see
I just wonder, wonder if you think about me

Sometimes I feel like something is gone here
Something is wrong here, I don't belong here
Sometimes I feel like a stranger in town 
And I've lost what I found, it'll all turn around

[REPEAT CHORUS]

<img src="http://www.kurts-smilies.de/kopfhoerer.gif">


----------



## Agee

I've lost at love before 
got mad and closed the door 
but you said try, just once more 

I chose you for the one 
now I'm havin' so much fun 
you treated me so kind 
I'm about to lose my mind 

You made me so very happy 
I'm so glad you 
came into my life 

The others were untrue 
but when it came to lovin' you 
I'd spend my whole life with you 
'cause you came and you took control 
you touched my very soul 
you always showed me that 
lovin' you is where it's at 
You made me so very happy 
I'm so glad you 
came into my life 

I love you so much it seems 
You're even in my dreams 
I can hear you 
yeah I can hear you calling me 
I'm so in love with you 
all I ever want to do is 
thank you baby 
thank you baby 

You made me so very happy 
you made me so very happy baby 
I'm so glad you came 
into my life 

Every day of my life 
I wanna thank you 
You made me so very happy 
Oh, I wanna spend my life with you 
thank you baby 
thank you baby


----------



## FromTexas

Mother needs something today to calm her down
And though she’s not really ill
There’s a little yellow pill
She goes running for the shelter of a mother’s little helper
And it helps her on her way, gets her through her busy day

Things are different today,
I hear ev’ry mother say
Cooking fresh food for a husband’s just a drag
So she buys an instant cake and she burns her frozen steak
And goes running for the shelter of a mother’s little helper
And two help her on her way, get her through her busy day

Doctor please, some more of these
Outside the door, she took four more
What a drag it is getting old

Men just aren’t the same today
I hear ev’ry mother say
They just don’t appreciate that you get tired
They’re so hard to satisfy, you can tranquilize your mind
So go running for the shelter of a mother’s little helper
And four help you through the night, help to minimize your plight

Doctor please, some more of these
Outside the door, she took four more
What a drag it is getting old

Life’s just much too hard today,
I hear ev’ry mother say
The pusuit of happiness just seems a bore
And if you take more of those, you will get an overdose
No more running for the shelter of a mother’s little helper
They just helped you on your way, through your busy dying day


----------



## jazz lady

*Listening to George Benson play some old classics...*

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Softly
As in a morning sunrise
The light of love comes stealing
Into a new-born day
Flaming
With all the glow of sunrise
A burning kiss is stealing
The vow that all betray

For the passions that thrill, Love
Lift you high to Heaven
The passions that kill, Love
Let it fall away

End each story softly
As in an evening sunset
The light gives you glory
To take it all away

Softly
As in a morning sunrise
The light of love comes stealing
Into a new-born day
Flaming
With all the glow of sunrise
A burning kiss is stealing
The vow that all betray

Oh the passions that thrill, Love
Lift you high to Heaven
The passions that kill, Love
Let it fall away

End each story softly
As in an evening sunset
The light that gives you glory
Will take it all away
[/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Softly
Softly
Softly
Softly


[/font]


----------



## tomchamp

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I'll need some information first.
Just the basic facts.
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

O.K.
Just a little pinprick.
There'll be no more aaaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Mother needs something today to calm her down
> And though she’s not really ill
> There’s a little yellow pill
> She goes running for the shelter of a mother’s little helper
> And it helps her on her way, gets her through her busy day


Dude since your post, that song has been stuck in my noggin all day!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> The child is grown,
> The dream is gone.
> I have become comfortably numb.
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


 Pink Floyd, The Wall

Have it on vinyl and CD.


----------



## tomchamp

*I'm coming home!*

Hey you, out there in the cold
Getting lonely, getting old 
Can you feel me?
Hey you, standing in the aisles
With itchy feet and fading smiles 
Can you feel me?
Hey you, dont help them to bury the light
Don't give in without a fight.

Hey you, out there on your own
Sitting naked by the phone 
Would you touch me?
Hey you, with you ear against the wall
Waiting for someone to call out 
Would you touch me?
Hey you, would you help me to carry the stone?
Open your heart, I'm coming home.

But it was only fantasy.
The wall was too high, 
As you can see.
No matter how he tried, 
He could not break free.
And the worms ate into his brain.

Hey you, standing in the road
always doing what you're told, 
Can you help me?
Hey you, out there beyond the wall,
Breaking bottles in the hall, 
Can you help me?
Hey you, don't tell me there's no hope at all
Together we stand, divided we fall.

[Click of TV being turned on]
"Well, only got an hour of daylight left. Better get started"
"Isnt it unsafe to travel at night?"
"It'll be a lot less safe to stay here. You're father's gunna pick up our trail before long"
"Can Loca ride?"
"Yeah, I can ride... Magaret, time to go! Maigret, thank you for everything"
"Goodbye Chenga"
"Goodbye miss ..."
"I'll be back"
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Hey you, out there in the cold
> Getting lonely, getting old
> Can you feel me?
> Hey you, standing in the aisles
> With itchy feet and fading smiles
> Can you feel me?
> Hey you, dont help them to bury the light
> Don't give in without a fight.
> 
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


There is a song on the "Dark Side of the Moon" Album. I believe it's "Time".

Where this anglelic, soaring voice completes the song. My goodness, her voice is incredible! Moves me everytime I hear it.


----------



## tomchamp

*It's Time Air!*

Time 
(Mason, Waters, Wright, Gilmour) 7:06

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way. 
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town 
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way. 

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain. 
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today. 
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you. 
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun. 

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking 
Racing around to come up behind you again. 
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older, 
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death. 

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time. 
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines 
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way 
The time is gone, the song is over, 
Thought I'd something more to say. 

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

You guys are bringing back lots of memories... 


We don’t need no education.
We don’t need no thought control.
No dark sarcasm in the classroom.
Teacher, leave those kids alone.
Hey, teacher, leave those kids alone!
All in all it’s just another brick in the wall.
All in all you’re just another brick in the wall.

We don’t need no education.
We don’t need no thought control.
No dark sarcasm in the classroom.
Teachers, leave those kids alone.
Hey, teacher, leave those kids alone!
All in all you’re just another brick in the wall.
All in all you’re just another brick in the wall.


With that, I bid all of you fine gentlemen a good night!


----------



## tomchamp

*Leave Those Kids Alone! They Won't Need Money!*

Money 
(Waters) 6:32 

Money, get away.
Get a good job with good pay and you're okay.
Money, it's a gas.
Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash.
New car, caviar, four star daydream,
Think I'll buy me a football team.

Money, get back.
I'm all right Jack keep your hands off of my stack.
Money, it's a hit.
Don't give me that do goody good bullshit.
I'm in the high-fidelity first class traveling set 
And I think I need a Lear jet.

Money, it's a crime.
Share it fairly but don't take a slice of my pie.
Money, so they say
Is the root of all evil today.
But if you ask for a raise it's no surprise that they're 
giving none away.

"HuHuh! I was in the right!"
"Yes, absolutely in the right!"
"I certainly was in the right!"
"You was definitely in the right. That geezer was cruising for a
bruising!"
"Yeah!"
"Why does anyone do anything?"
"I don't know, I was really drunk at the time!"
"I was just telling him, he couldn't get into number 2. He was asking
why he wasn't coming up on freely, after I was yelling and
screaming and telling him why he wasn't coming up on freely.
It came as a heavy blow, but we sorted the matter out"

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You guys are bringing back lots of memories...
> 
> 
> We don’t need no education.
> We don’t need no thought control.
> No dark sarcasm in the classroom.
> Teacher, leave those kids alone.
> Hey, teacher, leave those kids alone!
> All in all it’s just another brick in the wall.
> All in all you’re just another brick in the wall.
> 
> We don’t need no education.
> We don’t need no thought control.
> No dark sarcasm in the classroom.
> Teachers, leave those kids alone.
> Hey, teacher, leave those kids alone!
> All in all you’re just another brick in the wall.
> All in all you’re just another brick in the wall.
> 
> 
> With that, I bid all of you fine gentlemen a good night!


Adieu fair maiden!


----------



## tomchamp

*Where is yours!*

I was eight years old and running with a dime in my hand
Into the bus stop to pick up a paper for my old man
I'd sit on his lap in that big old Buick and steer as we drove through town
He'd tousle my hair and say son take a good look around this is your hometown
This is your hometown
This is your hometown
This is your hometown

In '65 tension was running high at my high school
There was a lot of fights between the black and white
There was nothing you could do
Two cars at a light on a Saturday night in the back seat there was a gun
Words were passed in a shotgun blast
Troubled times had come to my hometown
My hometown
My hometown
My hometown

Now Main Street's whitewashed windows and vacant stores
Seems like there ain't nobody wants to come down here no more
They're closing down the textile mill across the railroad tracks
Foreman says these jobs are going boys and they ain't coming back to your hometown
Your hometown
Your hometown
Your hometown

Last night me and Kate we laid in bed
talking about getting out
Packing up our bags maybe heading south
I'm thirty-five we got a boy of our own now
Last night I sat him up behind the wheel and said son take a good look around
This is your hometown

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*ah...some Billy Joel...the PERFECT song for me today...*

Call me a joker, call me a fool
Right at this moment I’m totally cool
Clear as a crystal, sharp as a knife
I feel like I’m in the prime of my life
Sometimes it feels like I’m going too fast
I don’t know how long this feeling will last
Maybe it’s only tonight

Darling I don’t know why I go to extremes
Too high or too low there ain’t no in-betweens
And if I stand or I fall
It’s all or nothing at all
Darling I don’t know why I go to extremes

Sometimes I’m tired, sometimes I’m shot
Sometimes I don’t know how much more I’ve got
Maybe I’m headed over the hill
Maybe I’ve set myself up for the kill
Tell me how much do you think you can take
Until the heart in you is starting to break? 
Sometimes it feels like it will

Darling I don’t know why I go to extremes
Too high or too low there ain’t no in-betweens
And if I stand or I fall
It’s all or nothing at all
Darling I don’t know why I go to extremes

Out of the darkness, into the light
Leaving the scene of the crime
Either I’m wrong or I’m perfectly right every time
Sometimes I lie awake, night after night
Coming apart at the seams
Eager to please, ready to fight
Why do I go to extremes? 

Darling I don’t know why I go to extremes
Too high or too low there ain’t no in-betweens
And if I stand or I fall
It’s all or nothing at all
Darling I don’t know why I go to extremes

No I don’t know why I go to extremes
Too high or too low
There ain’t no in-betweens
You can be sure when I’m gone
I won’t be out there too long
Darling I don’t know why I go to extremes


----------



## jazz lady

*I know I've posted this before, but I love the song...*

Winding your way down on Baker Street
Light in your head, and dead on your feet
Well another crazy day, you drink the night away
And forget about everything

This city desert makes you feel so cold
It's got so many people but it's got no soul
And it's taken you so long to find out you were wrong
When you thought it held everything

You used to think that it was so easy
You used to say that it was so easy
But you're tryin, you're tryin now
Another year and then you'd be happy
Just one more year and then you'd be happy
But you're cryin', you're cryin now

Way down the street there's a light in his place
You open the door, he's got that look on his face
And he asks you where you've been, you tell him who you've seen
And you talk about anything

He's got this dream about buying some land
He's gonna give up the booze and the one night stands
And then he'll settle down, to a quiet little town
And forget about everything

But you know he'll always keep moving
You know he's never gonna stop moving
Cause he's rolling, he's the rolling stone
And when you wake up it's a new morning
The sun is shining, it's a new morning
And you're going, you're going home

:guitar:


----------



## Voter2002

The Mystery Man came over
An' he said: _"I'm outa-site!"_
He said, for a nominal service charge,
I could reach _nervonna_ t'nite
If I was ready, willing 'n able
To pay him his regular fee
He would drop all the rest of his pressing affairs
And devote His Attention to me
But I said . . .
Look here brother,
Who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?
_(Now who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?)_
Look here brother,
Don't you waste your time on me 

The Mystery Man got nervous
An' he fidget around a bit
He reached in the pocket of his Mystery Robe
An' he whipped out a shaving kit
Now, I thought it was a razor
An' a can of foamin' goo
But he told me right then when the top popped open
There was nothin' his box won't do
With the oil of _Afro-dytee_ 
An' the dust of the Grand Wazoo
He said: 
_"You might not believe this, little fella, but it'll cure your Asthma too!"_
An' I said . . .
Look here brother,
Who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?
_(Now what kind of a geroo are you anyway?)_ 
Look here brother,
Don't you waste your time on me
Don't waste yer time . . . 

I've got troubles of my own, I said 
An' you can't help me out
So take your meditations an' your preparations
An' ram it up yer snout
_"BUT I GOT A KRISTL BOL!,"_ he said
An' held it to the light
So I snatched it
All away from him
An' I showed him how to do it right
I wrapped a newspaper 'round my head
So I'd look like I was Deep
I said some Mumbo Jumbos then
An' told him he was goin' to sleep
I robbed his rings 
An' pocket watch
An' everything else I found
I had that sucker hypnotized
He couldn't even make a sound
I proceeded to tell him his future then
As long as he was hanging around,
I said
_"The price of meat has just gone up
An' yer ol' lady has just gone down . . . "_
Look here brother,
Who you jivin' with that Cosmik Debris?
_(Now is that a real poncho or is that a Sears poncho?)_
Don't you know,
You could make more money as a butcher,
So don't you waste your time on me
_(Don't waste it, don't waste your time on me . . . )_
Ohm shonty, ohm shonty, ohm shonty-ohm
SSHONTAY 

_*Frank Zappa (1940-1993) R.I.P.*_


----------



## Voter2002

In the dark
Where all the fevers grow
Under the water
Where the shark bubbles blow
In the mornin'
By yer radio
Do the walls close in t' suffocate ya
You ain't got no friends . . .
An' all the others: they hate ya
Does the life you been livin' gotta go, hmmm?
Well, lemme straighten you out
About a place I know . . .
_(Get yer shoes 'n socks on people,
It's right aroun' the corner!)_ 
Out through the night
An' the whispering breezes
To the place where they keep 
The _Imaginary Diseases_,
Out through the night
An' the whispering breezes
To the place where they keep
The _Imaginary Diseases_, mmm . . . 

This has to be the disease for you
Now scientists call this disease
_Bromidrosis_
But us regular folks
Who might wear tennis shoes
Or an occasional python boot
Know this exquisite little inconvenience
By the name of:
STINK FOOT
Y'know, my python boot is too tight
I couldn't get it off last night
A week went by, an' now it's July
I finally got it off
An' my girl-friend cry
_"You got STINK FOOT!
STINK FOOT, darlin'
Your STINK FOOT puts a hurt on my nose!
STINK FOOT! STINK FOOT! I ain't lyin'_,
_Can you rinse it off, d'you suppose?"_
Here Fido . . . Fido . . .
C'mere little puppy . . . bring the slippers
_"Arf, arf, arf!"_ (crash-crumble-bump-bump-bump)
Heh heh heh . . . sick . . . 

Well then Fido got up off the floor an' he rolled over
An' he looked me straight in the eye
An' you know what he said?
Once upon a time
Somebody say to me
_(This is a dog talkin' now)_
What is your Conceptual Continuity?
Well, I told him right then
_(Fido said)_
It should be easy to see
The crux of the biscuit
Is the Apostrophe(')
Well, you know
The man who was talkin' to the dog
Looked at the dog an' he said: (sort of staring in disbelief)
_"You can't say that!"_
He said:
_"IT DOESN'T, 'n YOU CAN'T!
I WON'T, 'n IT DON'T!
IT HASN'T, IT ISN'T, IT EVEN AIN'T
'N IT SHOULDN'T . . .
IT COULDN'T!"_
He told me _NO NO NO!_
I told him _YES YES YES!_
I said: "I do it all the time . . .
Ain't this boogie a mess!"
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT 
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
(POO-DLE . . . )
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
( . . . BITES)
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
(POO-DLE . . . )
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
( . . . BITES)
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
(POO-DLE . . . )
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
( . . . BITES)
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
(POO-DLE . . . )
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
( . . . BITES)
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES 

*Frank Zappa (1940-1993) R.I.P.*


----------



## jazz lady

Frank Zappa was a genius, pure and simple.  His songs always make me laugh.


----------



## Voter2002

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Frank Zappa was a genius, pure and simple. His songs always make me laugh.


One of my favorite albums of his is "Joe's Garage"!


----------



## jazz lady

Voter2002 said:
			
		

> One of my favorite albums of his is "Joe's Garage"!


That is a classic and one of his best!    I haven't listened to it in many years.  Now you've given me the bug to listen to it again.  Of course, I have it on vinyl SOMEWHERE and you're going to make me go searching through boxes to find it.    It maybe easier to just order it on CD.


----------



## Voter2002

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That is a classic and one of his best!  I haven't listened to it in many years. Now you've given me the bug to listen to it again. Of course, I have it on vinyl SOMEWHERE and you're going to make me go searching through boxes to find it.  It maybe easier to just order it on CD.


I have it on vinyl and know exactly where it's at...

Link to CD: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000009SY/qid=1118422451/sr=8-3/ref=pd_csp_3/103-3172490-0609444?v=glance&s=music&n=507846


----------



## jazz lady

*OMG!  One of my favs from Zappa...*

Shortly after his liaison with the taco stand lady, joe makes a horrible discovery...

Joe:
Why does it hurt when I pee? 
Why does it hurt when I pee? 
I don’t want no doctor
To stick no needle in me
Why does it hurt when I pee? 
I got it from the toilet seat
I got it from the toilet seat
It jumped right up
’n’ grabbed my meat
Got it from the toilet seat
My balls feel like a pair of maracas
My balls feel like a pair of maracas
Oh God I probably got the
Gon-o-ka-ka-khackus!
My balls feel like a pair of maracas
Ai-ee-ai-ee-ahhhh!
Why does it
Why does it
Why does it
Why does it hurt...when i
Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## jazz lady

Voter2002 said:
			
		

> I have it on vinyl and know exactly where it's at...


  You big meamie!  


  I have just never unpacked all the boxes of records from my move 3 years ago.    I keep saying I'll get a bookcase or something to put them all in, but just have never gotten around to it.


----------



## Voter2002

A festive CYO Party with crepe paper streamers, contestants for the
broom dance, the "Hokey Pokey," baked goods, & FATHER RILEY making
sure the lights don't go down too low...

Father Riley And Various Party Goers:
Catholic Girls
With a tiny little mustache
Catholic Girls
Do you know how they go?
Catholic Girls
In the Rectory Basement
Father Riley's a fairy
But it don't bother Mary
Catholic Girls
At the CYO
Catholic Girls
Do you know how they go?
Catholic Girls
There can be no replacement
How do they go, after the show?

Joe:
All the way
That's the way they go
Every day
And none of their mamas ever seem to know
Hip-Hip-Hooray
For all the class they show
There's nothing like a Catholic Girl
At the CYO
When they learn to blow...

Father Riley:
They're learning to blow
All the Catholic Boys!

Mary:
Warren Cuccurullo...

Father Riley:
Catholic Boys!

Mary:
Kinda young, kinda WOW!

Father Riley:
Catholic Boys!

Mary:
Vinnie Colaiuta...

Chorus:
Where are they now?
Did they all take The Vow?

Father Riley:
Catholic Girls

Warren:
Carmenita Scarfone!

Father Riley:
Catholic Girls

Officer Butzis:
Hey! She gave me VD!

Father Riley:
Catholic Girls!

Warren:
Toni Carbone!

Chorus:
With a tongue like a cow
She could make you go WOW!

Joe:
VD vowdy vootie
Right away
That's the way they go
Every day
Whenever their mamas take them to a show
Matinee
Pass the popcorn please
There's nothing like a Catholic Girl
With her hand in the box
When she's on her knees

Larry:
She was on her knees,
My little Catholic Girl

Chorus:
In a little white dress
Catholic Girls
They never confess
Catholic Girls
I got one for a cousin
I love how they go
So send me a dozen
Catholic Girls
OOOOOOH!
Catholic Girls
OOOOOOH!
(etc.)

Central Scrutinizer:
This is the CENTRAL SCRUTINIZER...
Joe had a girl friend named Mary.
She used to go the church club every week.
They'd meet each other there
Hold hands
And think Pure Thoughts
But one night at the Social Club meeting
Mary didn't show up...
She was sucking #### backstage at The Armory
In order to get a pass
To see some big rock group for free


----------



## jazz lady

GMTA, because that was the other one I was going to post.  

Thanks for the link.  I just went into a...um...CD frenzy in the last few weeks  so I'm going to have to wait a bit to order that until my bank balance recovers.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Shortly after his liaison with the taco stand lady, joe makes a horrible discovery...
> 
> Joe:
> Why does it hurt when I pee?
> Why does it hurt when I pee?
> I don’t want no doctor
> To stick no needle in me
> Why does it hurt when I pee?
> I got it from the toilet seat
> I got it from the toilet seat
> It jumped right up
> ’n’ grabbed my meat
> Got it from the toilet seat
> My balls feel like a pair of maracas
> My balls feel like a pair of maracas
> Oh God I probably got the
> Gon-o-ka-ka-khackus!
> My balls feel like a pair of maracas
> Ai-ee-ai-ee-ahhhh!
> Why does it
> Why does it
> Why does it
> Why does it hurt...when i
> Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?




Ouch!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ouch!


  I know.   25+ years later it still makes me laugh hysterically.


----------



## jazz lady

*good songs from my co-workers xm...a little ew&f...*

Let this groove, get you to move,
It’s alright, alright
Let this groove, set in your shoes,
Stand up, alright

Gonna tell you what you can do,
With my love, alright
Let you know girl you’re looking good
You’re out of sight and alright

Move yourself and glide like a 747
Lose yourself in the sky among the clouds in the heavens

Let this groove, light up your fuse, alright
Let this groove, set in your shoes

Stand up, alright
Let me tell you what you can do
With my love, alright

Gotta let you know girl you’re looking good
You’re out of sight, you’re alright

Tell the dj to play your favorite tune
Then you know it’s okay
What you found is happiness, now

Let this groove, get you to move, alright
Let this groove set in your shoes
Stand up, alright

You will find peace of mind on the floor
Take a little time, come and see, you and me
Make a little sign, I’ll be there after a while
If you want my love

We can boogie on down, down, down, down
Let’s groove tonight
Share the spice of life
Baby slice it right
We’re gonna groove tonight


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Let this groove, get you to move,
> It’s alright, alright
> Let this groove, set in your shoes,
> Stand up, alright
> 
> Gonna tell you what you can do,
> With my love, alright
> Let you know girl you’re looking good
> You’re out of sight and alright
> 
> Move yourself and glide like a 747
> Lose yourself in the sky among the clouds in the heavens
> 
> Let this groove, light up your fuse, alright
> Let this groove, set in your shoes
> 
> Stand up, alright
> Let me tell you what you can do
> With my love, alright
> 
> Gotta let you know girl you’re looking good
> You’re out of sight, you’re alright
> 
> Tell the dj to play your favorite tune
> Then you know it’s okay
> What you found is happiness, now
> 
> Let this groove, get you to move, alright
> Let this groove set in your shoes
> Stand up, alright
> 
> You will find peace of mind on the floor
> Take a little time, come and see, you and me
> Make a little sign, I’ll be there after a while
> If you want my love
> 
> We can boogie on down, down, down, down
> Let’s groove tonight
> Share the spice of life
> Baby slice it right
> We’re gonna groove tonight





ooo-ooohh...  Jazz ..you think I need to make a special VS run today?


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> ooo-ooohh... Jazz ..you think I need to make a special VS run today?


Most definitely!


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks kwillia!*

Well - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother come on in

Kick off your shoes start losin’ the blues
This old house ain’t got nothin’ to lose
Seen it all for years start spreadin’ the news
We got room on the floor come on baby shake sumpin’ loose

Well - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother come on in

Well - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother come on in

Walkin’ up the street you can hear the sound
Of some bad honky tonkers really layin’ it down
They’ve seen it all for years and got nothin’ to lose
So get down on the floor shimmy ’til you shake sumpin’ loose

Well - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother come on in
I said the house is a rockin’ don’t bother come on in

 
:guitar:   :guitar:  


(Interesting choice for first song, though  )


----------



## jazz lady

*digging it...*

Day by day night after night....blinded by the neon lights
Hurry here hustlin’ there....no one’s got the time to spare
Money’s tight nothin’ free....won’t somebody come and rescue me
I am stranded....caught in the crossfire
Stranded....caught in the crossfire.

Tooth for tooth eye for an eye....sell your soul just to buy buy buy
Beggin’ a dollar stealin’ a dime....come on can’t you see that i
I am stranded....caught in the crossfire
I am stranded....caught in the crossfire.

I need some kind of kindness....some kind of sympathy oh no
We’re stranded....caught in the crossfire

Save the strong lose the weak....never turning the other cheek
Trust nobody don’t be no fool....whatever happened to the golden rule
We got stranded....caught in the crossfire
We got stranded....caught in the crossfire
We got stranded....caught in the crossfire
Stranded....caught in the crossfire
Help me


----------



## dems4me

Jazz.  I'm bored  I've gotten rid of 2 bosses for the day and now on here everyone is gone too .


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> Jazz. I'm bored  I've gotten rid of 2 bosses for the day and now on here everyone is gone too .


I'm bored of doing monotonous, stupid crap all day.  But I will guarantee I will be out of here in half an hour.  

I'm just working away and listening to the Stevie Ray Vaughn CD kwillia cut for me. :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Oo wee baby I declare you sure look fine
Oo wee baby I declare you sure look fine
A girl like you has made many a man change his mind

Baby when you walk you know you shake like a willow tree
Baby when you walk you know you shake like a willow tree
A girl like you would just love to make a fool of me

Let me love you baby....let me love you baby
Let me love you little darlin’....let me love you baby
Let me love you darlin’ ’til your good love drives me crazy

Let me love you baby....let me love you baby
Let me love you little darlin’....let me love you baby
Let me love you darlin’ ’til your good love drives me crazy

:guitar:


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm bored of doing monotonous, stupid crap all day.  But I will guarantee I will be out of here in half an hour.
> 
> I'm just working away and listening to the Stevie Ray Vaughn CD kwillia cut for me. :guitar:




boss just hollered out the door asking me to stay late tonight.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
> Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother knockin’
> Yeah - the house is a rockin’ don’t bother come on in



Terrific song, ain't it? Big time, crank up the amp and blast out chords song..


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oo wee baby I declare you sure look fine
> Oo wee baby I declare you sure look fine
> A girl like you has made many a man change his mind
> 
> Baby when you walk you know you shake like a willow tree
> Baby when you walk you know you shake like a willow tree
> A girl like you would just love to make a fool of me
> 
> Let me love you baby....let me love you baby
> Let me love you little darlin’....let me love you baby
> Let me love you darlin’ ’til your good love drives me crazy
> 
> Let me love you baby....let me love you baby
> Let me love you little darlin’....let me love you baby
> Let me love you darlin’ ’til your good love drives me crazy
> 
> :guitar:



Make sure you get my song in - Life By the Drop!!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Terrific song, ain't it? Big time, crank up the amp and blast out chords song..


Very terrific!  But I'm still at work, so I can't do that yet.   

But I'll pop it in the CD player in the car in a few, drop the top, crank the volume, and cruise on home.


----------



## jazz lady

*just for you...*



			
				virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Make sure you get my song in - Life By the Drop!!


Hello there, my old friend
Not so long ago it was ’til the end
We played outside in the pouring rain
On our way up the road we started over again

You’re livin’ a dream....wo you on top
My mind is achin’....lord it won’t stop
Thats how it happens....livin’ life by the drop

Up and down that road in our worn out shoes
Talkin’ ’bout good things and signin’ the blues
You went your way....i stayed behind
We both knew it was just a matter of time

You’re livin a dream....wo you on top
My mind is achin’....lord it won’t stop
That’s how it happens....livin’ life by the drop

No wasted time....we’re alive today
Churnin’ up the past....there’s no easier way
Time’s been between us....a means to an end
God it’s good to be here walkin’ together my friend

You’re livin a dream....wo you on top
My mind is achin’....lord it won’t stop
That’s how it happens....livin’ life by the drop
That’s how it happens....livin’ life by the drop
That’s how it happens....livin’ life by the drop

 
I haven't heard it yet, but I'm sure it's on there.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Jazzy*

   You put the "cool" in


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Make sure you get my song in - Life By the Drop!!



I miss SRV...


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> You put the "cool" in


----------



## virgovictoria

chaotic said:
			
		

> I miss SRV...



I posted before, but I will post again, that I met Double Trouble...  too cool...


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> You put the "cool" in


  Thank you very much.  That was awfully sweet.   

I love music so much sometimes it hurts.    Well, my pocketbook at least.


----------



## virgovictoria

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I posted before, but I will post again, that I met Double Trouble...  too cool...



Meaning that I, too, miss SRV...  It was cool talking to them about what it was like working with him...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

>


Thank you, too.


----------



## dems4me




----------



## jazz lady

I should have been gone 10 minutes ago.    I still have my status report, timesheet, and a couple more things to do.


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I posted before, but I will post again, that I met Double Trouble...  too cool...



You lucky dog.. I probably posted You Lucky Dog.. before when you said that before.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I should have been gone 10 minutes ago.    I still have my status report, timesheet, and a couple more things to do.




See if you show folks that something that "can't be done", really can be done again... :


----------



## Toxick

Who's that whisperin' in the trees?
It's two sailors and they're on leave
Pipes and chains and swingin' hands
Who's your daddy? Yes I am

Fat cat came to play
Now he can't run fast enough
You'd best stay away
When the pushers come to shove

Zoot suit riot
throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot
Pull a comb through your coal black hair
Zoot suit riot
throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot
Pull a comb through your coal black hair
Blow Daddy!

A whipped up jitterbuggin' brown eyed man
A stray cat frontin' up an eight-piece band
Cut me Sammy and you'll understand
In my veins hot music ran

You got me in a sway
and I want to swing you done
Now you sailors know
Where your women come for love

Zoot suit riot
Throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot
Pull a comb through your coal black hair
You're in a Zoot suit riot
You're in a Zoot suit riot
You're in a Zoot suit riot

*scat*

Oh you got me in a sway
and I want to swing you done
Now you sailors know
Where your women come for love

Zoot suit riot
Throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot
Pull a comb through your coal black hair
Zoot suit riot
Throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot
Pull a comb through your coal black hair

You're in a Zoot suit riot
You're in a Zoot suit riot
You're in a Zoot suit riot


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> See if you show folks that something that "can't be done", really can be done again... :


I do that all the time.     I love a challenge; in fact, I thrive on them.  I'm always trying to push the envelope.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I do that all the time.     I love a challenge; in fact, I thrive on them.  I'm always trying to push the envelope.



Isn't there somewhere you need to be going?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Isn't there somewhere you need to be going?


  I know.  I'm trying.  Finished another project for someone.  Timesheet is done.  Working on my status report.  Filling out some training paperwork.  I can only do so much so fast.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I do that all the time.     I love a challenge; in fact, I thrive on them.  I'm always trying to push the envelope.




I prefer to fly under the radar..


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> I prefer to fly under the radar..


I used to be like that.  I wonder what the hell happened.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know.  I'm trying.  Finished another project for someone.  Timesheet is done.  Working on my status report.  Filling out some training paperwork.  I can only do so much so fast.



You're gonna be laaate, you're gonna be laaate...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You're gonna be laaate, you're gonna be laaate...


I know.  I've got to go home first.    What time are you getting there?


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know.  I've got to go home first.    What time are you getting there?



what time are you getting to phase 1?  then to phase 2?  

Jazz, re PM your cp number.. please


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know.  I've got to go home first.    What time are you getting there?



Ride comes at 630.


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> what time are you getting to phase 1? then to phase 2?
> 
> Jazz, re PM your cp number.. please


phase 1 is 6:30/7, phase 2 is TBD.    Sent cp number.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I used to be like that.  I wonder what the hell happened.





Too many people around you wanted to fly under the radar as well...   Actually I too like a challenge and people generally come to me when they can't figure things out, and then its hard to not try to come up with a solution.   Out of the two, I sure would prefer the radar scenario


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Ride comes at 630.


I should arrive at J's about the same time.


----------



## virgovictoria

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Ride comes at 630.



anyone heard from Kwillia?  does she want a ride?  or is she your ride?


----------



## dems4me

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> anyone heard from Kwillia?  does she want a ride?  or is she your ride?



I want to go


----------



## chaotic

dems4me said:
			
		

> I want to go



Did they leave you out again, Dems? No reindeer games for you??


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> anyone heard from Kwillia? does she want a ride? or is she your ride?


I ran into her in the stairwell as she was leaving around 3.  I think she was driving herself.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I ran into her in the stairwell as she was leaving around 3.  I think she was driving herself.



okay!  thanks for the pm!


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> Too many people around you wanted to fly under the radar as well...


Nah - I'm a lightning rod, baby.  

 I'm finally DONE and outta here.   See some of you peeps in a few. The rest, have a fantastic Friday night and a great weekend!


----------



## dems4me

chaotic said:
			
		

> Did they leave you out again, Dems? No reindeer games for you??




My nose isn't red... yet.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Nah - I'm a lightning rod, baby.
> 
> I'm finally DONE and outta here.   See some of you peeps in a few. The rest, have a fantastic Friday night and a great weekend!


----------



## chaotic

dems4me said:
			
		

> My nose isn't red... yet.



 

I'm getting ready to go out soon.. how do I look?

<img src="http://us.news3.yimg.com/us.i2.yimg.com/p/afp/20050609/capt.sge.bvj05.090605224822.photo00.photo.default-312x380.jpg?x=283&y=345&sig=qDkfrq6bfkIiyutV2xox7g--">


----------



## dems4me

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to go out soon.. how do I look?
> 
> <img src="http://us.news3.yimg.com/us.i2.yimg.com/p/afp/20050609/capt.sge.bvj05.090605224822.photo00.photo.default-312x380.jpg?x=283&y=345&sig=qDkfrq6bfkIiyutV2xox7g--">


:


full :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to go out soon.. how do I look?


Like you shouldn't have eaten those last few French fries.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Like you shouldn't have eaten those last few French fries.


----------



## FromTexas

virgovictoria said:
			
		

>



Someone is belittling Huskies in the Life in Southern MD forum VV...


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Someone is belittling Huskies in the Life in Southern MD forum VV...


  I love Huskies.  My favorite dog ever was a Husky-Shepherd that I was telling VV about tonight.  You're just a big meamie, FT.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love Huskies.  My favorite dog ever was a Husky-Shepherd that I was telling VV about tonight.  You're just a big meamie, FT.



I didn't pick on them.  I was arguing for them and directed her attention so she could do the same...


----------



## virgovictoria

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I didn't pick on them.  I was arguing for them and directed her attention so she could do the same...



Gracias!  Saw it!


----------



## FromTexas

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Gracias!  Saw it!


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I didn't pick on them. I was arguing for them and directed her attention so she could do the same...


Oops.  Guess I shouldn't of had that last drink.  :drunk:


----------



## jazz lady

Blame it all on my roots
I showed up in boots
And ruined your black tie affair
The last one to know
The last one to show
I was the last one
You thought you’d see there
And I saw the surprise
And the fear in his eyes
When I took his glass of champagne
And I toasted you
Said, honey, we may be through
But you’ll never hear me complain

’cause I’ve got friends in low places
Where the whiskey drowns
And the beer chases my blues away
And I’ll be okay
I’m not big on social graces
Think I’ll slip on down to the oasis
Oh, I’ve got friends in low places.

Well, I guess I was wrong
I just don’t belong
But then, I’ve been there before
Everything’s all right
I’ll just say goodnight
And I’ll show myself to the door
Hey, I didn’t mean
To cause a big scene
Just give me an hour and then
Well, I’ll be as high
As that ivory tower
That you’re livin’ in

’cause I’ve got friends in low places
Where the whiskey drowns
And the beer chases my blues away
And I’ll be okay
I’m not big on social graces
Think I’ll slip on down to the oasis
Oh, I’ve got friends in low places.

I guess I was wrong
I just don’t belong
But then, I’ve been there before
And everything is alright
I’ll just say goodnight
And I’ll show myself to the door
I didn’t mean to cause a big scene
Just wait ’til I finish this glass
Then sweet little lady
I’ll head back to the bar
And you can kiss my ass

’cause I’ve got friends in low places
Where the whiskey drowns
And the beer chases my blues away
And I’ll be okay
I’m not big on social graces
Think I’ll slip on down to the oasis
Oh, I’ve got friends in low places.


----------



## Kyle

Hey Baby, jump over here;
When you do the Ooby Dooby I gotta be there;
CHORUS:
Ooby Dooby, Ooby Dooby, Ooby Dooby, Ooby Dooby,
Ooby Dooby Ooby Dooby Ooby Dooby
Ooby doo wah, doo wah, doo wah, doo wah.

Well, you wiggle to the left, you wiggle to the right;
You do the Ooby Dooby with all your might;

CHORUS

Well, you wiggle an' you shake like a big rattlesnake;
You do the Ooby Dooby till you think you're gonna break.

CHORUS

I'm movin' and struttin' 'cause now I know
How to do the Ooby Dooby, baby, let's go.

CHORUS
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## Kyle

Well, when I was a kid I'd take a trip every summer down the Mississippi
To visit my granny in her antebellum world
I'd run barefooted all day long climbin' trees free as a song
And one day I happened to catch myself a squirrel
Well, I stuffed him down in an old shoe box, punched a couple of holes in the top
And when Sunday came I snuck him into Church
I was sittin' way back in the very last pew showin' him to my good buddy Hugh
When that squirrel got loose and went totally berserk
Well, what happened next is hard to tell
Some thought it was heaven others thought it was hell
But the fact that something was among us was plain to see
As the choir sang "I Surrender All" the squirrel ran up Harv Newlan's coveralls
Harv leaped to his feet and said, "Somethin's got a hold on me", Yeow! 



_Chorus_The day the squirrel went berserk

In the First Self-Righteous Church
In the sleepy little town of Pascagoula
It was a fight for survival that broke out in revival
They were jumpin' pews and shoutin' Hallelujah! ​
Well, Harv hit the aisles dancin' and screamin'
Some thought he had religion others thought he had a demon
And Harv thought he had a weed eater loose in his Fruit-Of-The-Looms
He fell to his knees to plead and beg and the squirrel ran out of his britches leg
Unobserved to the other side of the room
All the way down to the amen pew where sat Sister Bertha better-than-you
Who'd been watchin' all the commotion with sadistic glee
But you should've seen the look in her eyes
When that squirrel jumped her garters and crossed her thighs
She jumped to her feet and said "Lord have mercy on me"
As the squirrel made laps inside her dress
She began to cry and then to confess to sins that would make a sailor blush with shame
She told of gossip and church dissension but the thing that got the most attention
Was when she talked about her love life and then she started naming names 



_Chorus_The day the squirrel went berserk

In the First Self-Righteous Church
In that sleepy little town of Pascagoula
It was a fight for survival that broke out in revival
They were jumpin' pews and shoutin' Hallelujah! ​
Well seven deacons and the pastor got saved,
Twenty-five thousand dollars was raised and fifty volunteered
For missions in the Congo on the spot
Even without an invitation there were at least five hundred rededications
And we all got baptized whether we needed it or not
Now you've heard the bible story I guess
How he parted the waters for Moses to pass
Oh the miracles God has wrought in this old world
But the one I'll remember 'til my dyin' day
Is how he put that Church back on the narrow way
With a half crazed Mississippi squirrel 



_Chorus_The day the squirrel went berserk

In the First Self-Righteous Church
In the sleepy little town of Pascagoula
It was a fight for survival that broke out in revival
They was jumpin' pews and shoutin' Hallelujah! ​


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:
			
		

> _Chorus_
> The day the squirrel went berserk
> 
> 
> In the First Self-Righteous Church
> In the sleepy little town of Pascagoula
> It was a fight for survival that broke out in revival
> They was jumpin' pews and shoutin' Hallelujah!
> ​


  I love Ray Stevens!


----------



## jazz lady

*One for my nephew and his bride-to-be...*

Going to the chapel
And we’re gonna get married
Going to the chapel
And we’re gonna get married

Gee I really love you
And we’re gonna get married
Going to the chapel of love

(bow bow bow bow bow)
(bow bow bow bow bow)

Spring is here (ooo-ooo-ooo)
The sky is blue (sky is blue)
Birds all sing (oh the birds all sing)
Like they do (yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah)
Today’s the day (wah-hooo-oooo)
We’ll say I do (ooo-oooo)
And we’ll never be lonely anymore

(bow bow bow bow bow)
(bow bow bow bow bow)

Because we’re
Going to the chapel
And we’re gonna get married
Going to the chapel
And we’re gonna get married

Gee I really love you
And we’re gonna get married
Going to the chapel of love

(bow bow bow bow bow)
(bow bow bow bow bow)

Bells will ring (ri-ii-iing) (bells will ring)
The sun will shine (hey hey hey yeah) (the sun will shine)
I’ll be hers (yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah) (I’ll be hers)
And she’ll be mine (oh oh oh oh oh oh oh) (and she’ll be mine)
We’ll love until (we’ll love until) (hey hey hey) (we’ll love until)
The end of time (ooo hooo) (the end of time)
And we’ll never be lonely anymore

(bow bow bow bow bow)
(bow bow bow bow bow)

Because we’re
Going to the chapel
And we’re gonna get married
Going (goin’) to the chapel
And we’re gonna get married


----------



## jazz lady

*imho, the prettiest wedding song ever...*

He is now to be among you at the calling of your hearts
Rest assured this troubador is acting on his part.
The union of your spirits, here, has caused him to remain
For whenever two or more of you are gathered in his name
There is love. there is love.

A man shall leave his mother and a woman leave her home
And they shall travel on to where the two shall be as one.
As it was in the beginning is now and til the end
Woman draws her life from man and gives it back again.
And there is love. there is love.

Well then what’s to be the reason for becoming man and wife? 
Is it love that brings you here or love that brings you life? 
And if loving is the answer, then who’s the giving for? 
Do you believe in something that you’ve never seen before? 
Oh there’s love, there is love.

Oh the marriage of your spirits here has caused him to remain
For whenever two or more of you are gathered in his name
There is love. there is love.


----------



## jazz lady

*for RR...*

Huh!
American woman
Stay away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
Don’t come hare hanging around my door
I don’t want to see your face no more
I got more important things to do
Than spend my time growin’ old with you
Now woman
Stay away
American woman
Listen what I say

American woman
Get away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
Don’t come here knocking around my door
I don’t want to see your shadow no more
Colored lights can hypnotize
Sparkle someone else’s eyes
Now woman
Get away
American woman
Listen what I say

Huh!
American woman
I said get way
American woman
Listen what I say
Don’t come hanging around my door
Don’t want to see your face no more
I don’t need your war machines
I don’t need your ghetto scenes
Colored lights can hypnotize
Sparkle someone else’s eyes
Now woman
Get away
American woman
Listen what I say

American woman
Get away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
I gotta go
I gotta get away
And I gotta go
I wanna fly away

I’m gonna leave you, woman
I’m gonna leave you, woman
I’m gonna leave you, woman
I’m gonna leave you, woman

Bye bye, bye bye
Bye bye, bye bye

American woman
You’re no good for me
And I’m no good for you
American woman
I’m looking at you right in the eye
And tell you what I’m gonna do
American woman

I’m gonna leave you woman
You know I gotta go

I’m gonna leave you woman
I gotta go
Iiiiii gotta go
I gotta go american woman yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*now playing on the ra-did-io...bs&t...*

What goes up 
Must come down 
Spinning wheel 
Got to go around 
Talkin' 'bout your troubles 
It's a cryin' sin 
Ride a painted pony 
Let the spinning wheel spin 

You got no money 
You got no home 
Spinning wheel 
All alone 
Talkin' 'bout your troubles and you
You never learn 
Ride a painted pony 
Let the spinning wheel turn 


Did you find 
Your directing sign 
On the straight and narrow highway 
Would you mind a reflecting sign 
Just let it shine 
Within your mind 
And show you, the colors 
That are real 

Someone's waiting 
Just for you 
Spinning wheel
Spinning true 
Drop all your troubles by the riverside 
Ride a painted pony 
Let the spinning wheel fly








</PRE>


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey tomchamp and Airgasm*



> LONDON (Reuters) - Four members of seminal British rock band Pink Floyd will play together for the first time in 24 years at London's Live 8 charity concert for Africa on July 2, publicists for the event said on Sunday.
> 
> Guitarist David Gilmour, drummer Nick Mason, and keyboard player Richard Wright will be on stage with bassist Roger Waters for their first public performance since they played at London's Earls Court in 1981.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/leisure_pinkfloyd_dc;_ylt=AknokIdQ3DOHJPBEky.YPcys0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA2bm5xNHVjBHNlYwNtcA--

  

I hope they broadcast it here in the States!


----------



## morganj614

*I ain't never been with a woman long enough
For my boots to get old
We've been together so long now
They both need resoled
If I ever settle down
You'd be my kind
And it's a good time for me
To head on down the line

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong

I'm the kinda man who likes to get away
Likes to start dreamin about tomorrow today
Never said that I loved you
Even though it's so
Where's that duffle bag of mine
It's time to go

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong

[Instrumental Interlude]

I'm gonna be leavin' at the break of dawn
Wish you could come but
I don't need no woman taggin' along
Always something greener
On the other side of that hill
I was born a wrangler and a rambler
And I guess I always will

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong*


----------



## morganj614

*Used to be so easy to give my heart away
But I found out the hard way
There's a price you have to pay
I found out that love was no friend of mine
I should have known time after time

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Used to be so easy to fall in love again
But I found out the hard way
It's a road that leads to pain
I found that love was more than just a game
You're playin' to win
But you lose just the same

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

So many years since I've seen your face
Here in my heart, there's an empty space
Where you used to be

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Though the days come and go
There is one thing I know
I've still got the blues for you.*


----------



## morganj614

*If I listened long enough to you
I’d find a way to believe that it’s all true
Knowing that you lied straight-faced while I cried
Still I look to find a reason to believe

Someone like you makes it hard to live without
Somebody else
Someone like you makes it easy to give
Never think about myself

If I gave you time to change my mind
I’d find a way just to leave the past behind
Knowing that you lied straight-faced while I cried
Still I look to find a reason to believe

If I listened long enough to you
I’d find a way to believe that it’s all true
Knowing that you lied straight-faced while I cried
Still I look to find a reason to believe

Someone like you makes it hard to live without
Somebody else
Someone like you makes it easy to give
Never think about myself*


----------



## kwillia

Morg is back...


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> Morg is back...



 back and first thing was turn on the music!


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> back and first thing was turn on the music!


It's been pretty quiet in here without you...


----------



## K_Jo

Warbucks and Annie:
Together at last!
Together for ever!
We're tying a knot,
They never can sever!

Warbucks:
I don't need sunshine now, 
To turn my skies at blue

Warbucks and Annie:
I don't need anything but you!

Warbucks:
You've wrapped me around
That cute little finger.
You've made life a song,
You've made me the singer!

Annie:
And what's the bathtub tune
You always 'Bu-Bu-Boo?'

Warbucks:
Bu-Bu-Bu
Anything but you

Annie:
Yesterday was plain awful

Warbucks:
You can say that again

Annie:
Yesterday was plain awful

Warbucks:
But that's

Annie:
Not now

Warbucks and Annie:
That's then

Annie:
I'm poor as a mouse,

Warbucks:
I'm richer than Midas.

Warbucks and Annie:
But nothing on earth
Could ever divide us!
And if tomorrow,
I'm an apple seller, too
I don't need anything but you!

All:
They're two of a kind
The happiest pair now
Like Fred and Adelle, they're floating
On air now
And what's the title of the dream 
That's just come true

Warbucks:
I don't need anything 

Annie:
Anything

All:
Anything
I don't need anything
But you


----------



## morganj614

When my son finally came home to help me paint his kitchen, he played some Cars..good painting music. BUT, the next stuff was "ear bleed" music...  an 800 milligram motrin and 3 beers took care of that. 


I don't mind you comin' here
and wastin' all my time
'cause when you're standin' oh so near
I kinda lose my mind
it's not the perfume that you wear
it's not the ribbons in your hair
I don't mind you comin' here
and wastin' all my time

I don't mind you hangin' out
and talkin' in your sleep
it doesn't matter where you've been
as long as it was deep, yeah
you always knew to wear it well and
you look so fancy I can tell
I don't mind you hangin' out
and talkin' in your sleep

I guess you're just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to feed
I guess you're just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to bleed

I don't mind you comin' here
and wastin' all my time time
'cause when you're standin' oh so near
I kinda lose my mind, yeah
it's not the perfume that you wear
it's not the ribbons in your hair
I don't mind you comin' here
and wastin' all my time

I guess you're just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to feed
I guess you're just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to bleed

I guess you're just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to feed
I guess you're just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to bleed
yeah, yeah, so bleed me

you're just what I needed
you're just what I needed
yeah, you're just what I needed
yeah, yeah yeah


----------



## K_Jo

It's Like, I don't care about nothin man,
roll another blunt, Yea (ohh ohh ohh),

La da da da da da La, Da Daaa,
La da da da, La da da da, La da da daaa

I was gonna clean my room until I got high
I gonna get up and find the broom but then I got high
my room is still messed up and I know why (why man?) yea heyy,
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

(La da da da da da da da da)

I was gonna go to class before I got high
I coulda cheated and I coulda passed but I got high
(La da da da da da da da da)
I am taking it next semester and I know why, (why man?) yea heyy, 
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

(La da da da da da da da da)

I was gonna go to work but then I got high
I just got a new promotion but I got high
now I'm selling dope and I know why (why man?) yea heayy,
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

(La da da da da da da da da)

I was gonna go to court before I got high
I was gonna pay my child support but then I got high
they took my whole paycheck and I know why (why man?) yea heayy,
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

(La da da da da da da da da)

I wasn't gonna run from the cops but I was high
I was gonna pull right over and stop but I was high
(La da da da da da da da da)
Now I am a paraplegic and i know why (why man?) yea heayy,
- because I got high [repeat 3X]

(La da da da da da da da da)

I was gonna pay my car note until I got high
I wasn't gonna gamble on the boat but then I got high
now the tow truck is pulling away and I know why (why man?) yea heyy,
- because I got high [repeat 3X]

(La da da da da da da da da)

I was gonna make love to you but then I got high
I was gonna eat yo pussy too but then I got high
now I'm jacking off and I know why, yea heyy,
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

(La da da da da da da da da)

I messed up my entire life because I got high
I lost my kids and wife because I got high
now I'm sleeping on the sidewalk and I know why (why man?) yea heyy,
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

(La da da da da da da da da)

I'm gonna stop singing this song because I'm high
I'm singing this whole thing wrong because I'm high
and if I dont sell one copy I know why (why man?) yea heyy,
- cause I'm high [repeat 3X]

La da da da da da, La da da da, Shoop shooby doo wop.

Get jiggy wit it, skibbidy bee bop diddy do wahhh

- cause I'm high [repeat 3X]

(hey where the cluck at cuz) [clucks]


----------



## kwillia

*puffpuffpass*


----------



## Kizzy

The last time I painted it was to the Cars.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What goes up
> Must come down
> Spinning wheel
> Got to go around
> Talkin' 'bout your troubles
> It's a cryin' sin
> Ride a painted pony
> Let the spinning wheel spin



Hey!  It's my theme song!  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Agee

Kizzy said:
			
		

> The last time I painted it was to the Cars.


I don’t mind you comin’ here
And wastin’ all my time
’cause when you’re standin’ oh so near
I kinda lose my mind
It’s not the perfume that you wear
It’s not the ribbons in your hair
I don’t mind you comin’ here
And wastin’ all my time

I don’t mind you hangin’ out
And talkin’ in your sleep
It doesn’t matter where you’ve been
As long as it was deep, yeah
You always knew to wear it well and
You look so fancy I can tell
I don’t mind you hangin’ out
And talkin’ in your sleep

I guess you’re just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to feed
I guess you’re just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to bleed

I don’t mind you comin’ here
And wastin’ all my time time
’cause when you’re standin’ oh so near
I kinda lose my mind, yeah
It’s not the perfume that you wear
It’s not the ribbons in your hair
I don’t mind you comin’ here
And wastin’ all my time

I guess you’re just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to feed
I guess you’re just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to bleed

I guess you’re just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to feed
I guess you’re just what I needed
(just what I needed)
I needed someone to bleed
Yeah, yeah, so bleed me

You’re just what I needed
You’re just what I needed
Yeah, you’re just what I needed
Yeah, yeah yeah


----------



## Agee

Who’s gonna tell you when,
It’s too late,
Who’s gonna tell you things,
Aren’t so great.

You cant go on, thinkin’,
Nothings’ wrong, but bye,
Who’s gonna drive you home,
Tonight.? 

Who’s gonna pick you up,
When you fall? 
Who’s gonna hang it up,
When you call? 

Who’s gonna pay attention,
To your dreams? 
And who’s gonna plug their ears,
When you scream? 

You can’t go on, thinkin’
Nothings wrong, but bye,
(who’s gonna drive you)
(who’s gonna drive you)
Who’s gonna drive you home, tonight? 
(who’s gonna drive you home)

(bye baby)
(bye baby)
(bye baby)
(bye baby)

Who’s gonna hold you down,
When you shake? 
Who’s gonna come around,
When you break? 

You can’t go on, thinkin’,
Nothin’s wrong, but bye,
(who’s gonna drive you)
(who’s gonna drive you)
Who’s gonna drive you home, tonight? 
(who’s gonna drive you home)

Oh, you know you can’t go on, thinkin’,
Nothin’s wrong,
(who’s gonna drive you)
(who’s gonna drive you home)
Who’s gonna drive you home, tonight? 

(bye baby)
(bye baby)
(bye baby)


----------



## Agee

*Carley Simmon*

Everybody have you heard
He’s gonna buy me a mockingbird
And if that mockingbird don’t sing
He’s gonna buy me a diamond ring
And if that diamond ring won’t shine
He’s gonna surely break this heart of mine
And that’s why I keep on tellin’ everybody.....

Hear me now and understand
He’s gonna find me some piece of mind
And if that piece of mind won’t stay
I’m gonna find myself a better way
And if that better way ain’t so
I’ll ride with the tide and go with the flow
And that’s why I keep on shoutin’ in your ear.....

Everybody have you heard
She’s gonna buy me a mockingbird
And if that mockingbird don’t sing
She’s gonna buy me a diamond ring
And if that diamond ring won’t shine
Gonna surely break this heart of mine
And that’s the reason why I keep on tellin’ everybody...

Listen now and understand
She’s gonna find me some piece of mind
And if that piece of mind won’t stay
I’m gonna get myself a better way
I might rise above, I might go below
Ride with the tide and go with the flow
And that’s the reason why I keep on shouting in your ear...


----------



## cattitude

I've seen the seven wonders of the world
I've seen the beauty of diamonds and pearls
But they ain't nothin' baby
Your love amazes me

I've seen a sunset that would make you cry
And colors of a rainbow reaching 'cross the sky
The moon in all its phases, but
Your love amazes me

Don't you ever doubt this love of mine
You're the only one for me
You give me hope, you give reason
You give me something to believe in
Forever faithfully, your love amazes me

I've prayed for miracles that never came
I got down on my knees in the pouring rain
But only you could save me
Your love amazes me

Don't you ever doubt this love of mine
You're the only one for me
You give me hope, you give me reason
You give me something to believe in
Forever faithfully, your love amazes me.

Your love
Your love amazes me

Your love amazes me
I got down on my knees
Your love
Your love amazes me

Only you (repeat)


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/leisure_pinkfloyd_dc;_ylt=AknokIdQ3DOHJPBEky.YPcys0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA2bm5xNHVjBHNlYwNtcA--
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they broadcast it here in the States!


Now that's a reunion! 

Thanks Jazz.


----------



## morganj614

*I met you on somebody's island 
You thought you had known me before 
I brought you a crate of papaya 
They waited all night by your door 
You probably wouldn't remember 
I probably couldn't forget 
Jungle love in the surf in the pouring rain 
Everything's better when wet 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 

But lately you live in the jungle 
I never see you alone 
But we need some definite answers 
So I thought I would write you a poem 
The question to everyone's answer 
Is usually asked from within 
But the patterns of the rain 
And the truth they contain 
Have written my life on your skin 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 

You treat me like I was your ocean 
You swim in my blood when it's warm 
My cycles of circular motion 
Protect you and keep you from harm 
You live in a world of illusion 
Where everything's peaches and cream 
We all face a scarlet conclusion 
But we spend our time in a dream 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy *


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Your love amazes me
> I got down on my knees
> Your love
> Your love amazes me
> 
> Only you (repeat)


Aw, that is so sweet.    Lucky lady.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Aw, that is so sweet.    Lucky lady.


Shiat... she went down on her knees.... lucky dude...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Shiat... she went down on her knees.... lucky dude...




<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/vette.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## morganj614

Won't you come see about me
I'll be alone, dancing --- you know it will be me
Tell me your troubles and doubts
Giving me everything inside and out
Love's strange --- so real in the dark
Think of the tender things
That we were working on
Slow change may pull us apart
When the light gets into your heart, Baby

Don't you forget about me
Don't, don't, don't, don't
Don't you forget about me
Will you stand above me
Look my way, never love me
Rain keeps falling
Rain keeps falling
Down, down, down
Will you recognize me
Call my name
Gonna walk on fire
Rain keeps falling
Rain keeps falling
Down, down, down

Don't you try and pretend
It's my beginning
We'll win in the end
I won't harm you
Or touch your defences
Vanity, insecurity

Don't you forget about me
I'll be alone, dancing --- you know it, Baby
Going to take you apart
I'll build us back together a heart, Baby
Don't you forget about me
Don't, don't, don't, don't
Don't you forget about me

As you walk on by
Will you call my name
As you walk on by
Will you call my name
When you walk away


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Shiat... she went down on her knees.... lucky dude...


I think he went to his knees first.


----------



## cattitude

Sheesh, I post a nice song and you guys trash it.


----------



## virgovictoria

cattitude said:
			
		

> <img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/vette.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">






to:



> Originally Posted by kwillia
> Shiat... she went down on her knees.... lucky dude...


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Sheesh, I post a nice song and you guys trash it.


Kwillia trashed it, not me.    Mine was totally non-sexual in meaning.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Kwillia trashed it, not me.    Mine was totally non-sexual in meaning.


Yeah right... of all the verses in the song you had to quote _that_ one...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah right... of all the verses in the song you had to quote _that_ one...


  I didn't want to quote the whole thing and happened to quote the last stanza.  THAT happened to have _those lyrics_ that YOU twisted around.  I took it as kneeling down in gratitude for having such a wonderful love.  Don't blame me for your twisted mind.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I took it as kneeling down in gratitude for having such a wonderful love.


...and that's exactly how I took it too...


----------



## kwillia

*Quick, Jazzy... help me out...*

I just got this e-mail invite to a class that sounds really interesting... is this class about _what I think it's about_ or not... I need an answer quick... slots are limited!

All hands are cordially invited to attend the following lecture,
sponsored by the Research & Engineering Fellows:

“Thrust-Only Control”


----------



## morganj614

*Yeah, c’mon
When the music’s over
When the music’s over, yeah, when the music’s over
Turn out the lights, turn out the lights
Turn out the lights, yeah
When the music’s over x3
Turn out the lights x3
For the music is your special friend
Dance on fire as it intends
Music is your only friend
Until the end x3
Cancel my subscription to the resurrection
Send my credentials to the house of detention
I got some friends inside
The face in the mirror won’t stop
The girl in the window won’t drop
A feast of friends, alive! she cried
Waitin’ for me, outside!
Before I sink, into the big sleep
I want to hear, I want to hear
The scream of the butterfly
Come back, baby, back into my arm
We’re gettin’ tired of hangin’ around
Waitin’ around with our heads to the ground
I hear a very gentle sound, very near yet very far
Very soft, yeah, very clear, come today, come today
What have they done to the earth? 
What have they done to our fair sister? 
Ravaged and plundered and ripped her and bit her
Stuck her with knives in the side of the dawn
And tied her with fences and dragged her down
I hear a very gentle sound
With your ear down to the ground
We want the world and we want it... x2
Now, now? , now!
Persian night, babe, see the light, babe
Save us!, jesus!, save us!
So when the music’s over
When the music’s over, yeah
When the music’s over
Turn out the lights x3
Well the music is your special friend
Dance on fire as it intends
Music is your only friend
Until the end x3*


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I just got this e-mail invite to a class that sounds really interesting... is this class about _what I think it's about_ or not... I need an answer quick... slots are limited!






> All hands are cordially invited to attend the following lecture,
> sponsored by the Research & Engineering Fellows:
> 
> “Thrust-Only Control”


I also got an e-vite.  Sign me up too!


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I also got an e-vite.  Sign me up too!



I only get to go software demonstrations.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I only get to go software demonstrations.


:sux2bu:


----------



## jazz lady

It ain't you
No it ain't me
That's not the way
Love's supposed to be

And it's just no good
No it ain't right
For you to be sitting all alone
Crying every night

You're down on your knees
Scared he's gonna leave
But if you really wanna know
You're gonna have to let go

´Cause that's not love
Love don't feel that bad
That's not love
It don't feel that sad
No that's not love
'Cause you don't feel good inside
I don't know what it is
But that's not love

Inside your heart
It's always raining
And you're oh so tired
Tired of your own complaining

This is for real
It ain't no game
You can't measure your love
By the depths of your pain


----------



## tomchamp

*WOW Ever been here?*

Pretty cool web sight really!
http://www.petergabriel.com/


----------



## tomchamp

Digging in the Dirt

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can't go on like this too long

This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far, 
I told you, I told you, I told you, I told you 
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far, 
I told you, I told you, I told you, I told you

Don't talk back, just drive the car
Shut your mouth, I know what you are
Don't say nothing, keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around, this is for real

Digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support 
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that's the place it goes

This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far, 
I told you, I told you, I told you, I told you 
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far, 
I told you, I told you, I told you, I told you

Don't talk back, just drive the car
Shut your mouth, I know what you are
Don't say nothing, keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around, this is for real

Digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support 
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt
I'm digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support 
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt, to find the places we got hurt....


 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

Psssst... Tommy dude... delete the part about "No unauthorized copying permitted" at the bottome of your post...


----------



## tomchamp

kwillia said:
			
		

> Psssst... Tommy dude... delete the part about "No unauthorized copying permitted" at the bottome of your post...


Psssst Kwiilia, how did you deduce Tommy from my user name..LOL!


----------



## Firefly

What about Punk?

Don't call me white, Don't call me white
Don't call me white, Don't call me white

The connotations wearing my nerves thin
Could it be semantics generating the mess we're in?
I understand that language breeds stereotype
But what's the explanation for the malice, for the spite?

Don't call me white, Don't call me white
Don't call me white, Don't call me white

I wasn't brought here, I was born
Circumsized, categorized, allegiance sworn,
Does this mean I have to take such ####
For being fairskinned? No!
I ain't a part of no conspiracy,
I'm just you're average Joe.

Don't call me white, Don't call me white
Don't call me white, Don't call me white

Represents everything I hate,
The soap shoved in the mouth to cleanse the mind
The vast majority of sheep
A buttoned collar, starched and bleached
Constricting veins, the blood flow to the brain slows
They're so ####in' ordinary white

Don't call me white, Don't call me white
Don't call me white, Don't call me white

We're better off this way
Say what you're gonna say
So go ahead and label me
An ####### cause I can
Accept responsibility, for what I've done
But not for who I am

Don't call me white, Don't call me white
Don't call me white, Don't call me white
Don't call me white, Don't call me white


----------



## RoseRed

Firefly said:
			
		

> Don't call me white, Don't call me white



You're white.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You're white.


oooooh nooooo  you didn't... punk fight!


----------



## tomchamp

*This is a replay!*

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee" 

Gitche Gumee translates roughly to "Shining Big-Sea-Water". 

"The lake it is said never gives up her dead when the skies of november turn gloomy" 

To put it rather bluntly, the reason so few bodies are recovered from off shore drownings
in Lake Superior is because the bodies first tend to sink (or are still on board a vessel) but
because of the depth and frigid temperatures, the victims do not naturally decompose.
Because of the lack of oxygen producing organisms, the bodies remain on the bottom. 

"With a load of iron ore 26,000 tons more than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty" 

When empty, the Fitzgerald weighed 8,686 net tons. The hold was filled with 26,013 tons
of iron ore pellets called taconite, used mainly for automobile production. 

"That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed when the gales of november came early" 

Lake superior is on average 533 feet deep with an extreme depth of 1333 feet. It is 400
miles long which, when the wind blows across it's length, the waves can build to greater
heights than found on less dense sea water, even in hurricane winds. 

"The ship was the pride of the american side" 

The Fitz was named after a Milwaukee banker and was launched into the River Rouge
basin in June 1958. The owner was Northwestern Mutual Life Insurance Company of
Milwaukee and operated by Oglebay Norton. 

"Comin' back from some mill in Wisconsin" 

Superior, Wisconsin. 

"As the big freighters go it was bigger than most" 

The ship was 729 feet long, 75 feet wide, 39 feet deep. She was the largest Great Lakes
steamer when launched in 1958, its size limited only by the largest lock on Sault St, Marie.
Larger 1000 ft. boats were possible after the construction of the Poe lock in 1969. 

"With a crew and good captain well seasoned" 

Captain Ernest R. McSorley, 62 years old, started sailing as a deckhand on ocean vessels
when he was 18 years old. After transferring to freshwater freighters, he made his way
through the ranks, eventually becoming the youngest to make captain. 

"Concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms when they left fully loaded for Cleveland" 

The Fitzgerald was "downbound" to unload its cargo in Detroit and then continue on to
Cleveland to dock for the winter months. 

"And later that night when the ship's bell rang could it be the north wind they'd bin feelin'" 

The Fitzgerald and the Anderson, a second freighter following close behind, knew of the
gale warnings posted by the National Weather Service. They decided to alter their course
and head towards the North shore of Superior for shelter against the heart of the storm. 

"The wind in the wires made a tattletale sound and a wave broke over the railing" 

The two boats (great lake sailors prefer "boat" to "ship"), followed the Canadian shore to
the Caribou Island near "Six Fathom Shoals." The Anderson's captain Jesse "Bernie"
Cooper, remarks how close the Fitz is to the shoals. Crossing the lake in an attempt to
harbor the storm, the two make a course for Whitefish Bay Michigan. In heavy seas, the
Fitzgerald sustains topside damage and radios the Anderson, "Anderson, this is the
Fitzgerald. I have sustained some topside damage. I have a fence rail laid down, two vents
lost or damaged, and a list. I'm checking down. Will you stay by me till I get to Whitefish?" 

"And every man knew as the captain did too, 'twas the witch of november come stealin'" 

The Fitzgerald has two radar sets but both use a common antenna. The Fitzgerald calls on
the radio to the Arthur M. Anderson. "Anderson, this is the Fitzgerald. I have lost both
radars. Can you provide me with radar plots till we reach Whitefish Bay?"

"Charlie on that, Fitzgerald. We'll keep you advised of your position." 

"The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait when the gales of november came slashin'" 

Winds were 40 to 45 knots with waves to 20 ft. 

"When afternoon came it was freezin' rain in the face of a hurricane west wind" 

The Sault St, Marie Locks report winds of seventy knots, gusts up to eighty-two, about
ninety-five mph! 

" When suppertime came the old cook came on deck sayin' "fellas it's too rough to feed ya" 

Ironically, the "old" cook was suffering from bleeding ulcers and was unable to make the
last voyage. He is considered by some as "the sole survivor of the Fitzgerald". 

"At seven p.m. a main hatchway caved in he said "fellas it's been good to know ya" 

The Anderson reports being hit by two huge waves which go over the pilot house, 35 feet
above the water line. 

"The captain wired in he had water comin' in and the good ship and crew was in peril" 

Although McSorley told the Anderson he had developed a list and was, infact, taking on
water, his main concern was that because of the loss of radar and new reports of the
Whitefish Bay Lighthouse being broken down, the Fitzgerald was sailing blind and due to
the list, the Fitzgerald was pulling to the left. They had to rely on the Anderson for
guidance. When the Anderson radioed back later to ask how they were doing with their
problem, McSorley replied "We are holding our own". That was the last thing heard from
the Fitzgerald. 

"And later that night when 'is lights went out of sight came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" 

The tremendous waves on Lake Superior kept interfering with the Anderson's radar,
showing the Fitzgerald some 10 miles ahead of her. As the Anderson would dip with a
large wave, the Fitzgerald and all other boats in the area would disappear, showing up
again as the Anderson would crest. At 7:10 the Anderson rose above a wave and the
radar showed three blips, saltwater ships, the Navafors, the Avafors, and the Benfri about
20 miles downbound. But no Fitzgerald. In the span of just a few seconds, with no distress
call, the Fitzgerald was gone. 

"Does anyone know where the love of god goes when the waves turn the minutes to hours" 

The Anderson contacted the Coast Guard in Sault St. Marie. "Soo Control, this is the
Anderson. I am very concerned about the welfare of the steamer Edmund Fitzgerald. He
was right in front of us, experiencing a little difficulty. He was taking on a small amount of
water and none of the upbound ships have passed him. I can see no lights as before and I
don't have him on radar. I just hope he didn't take a nose dive!"

The air temperature at the time was 49 degrees and the water temperature was 40
degrees. Under these conditions a man would go into shock in 30 minutes. 

"The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay if they'd put fifteen more miles behind 'er" 

A floating debris field was found the next morning and a 1000 yard long oil slick about 13
miles from Whitefish Point. On later days, small objects were found near the Canadian
shore, lifevests and rings, bottles, splintered wood, the largest object being a crumpled raft
with the Fitzgerald's name. 

"They might have split up or they might have capsized they may have broke deep and took water" 

The wreckage is in two major pieces. The bow section is 276 feet long and upright. The
stern section is 253 feet long and upside down. The sections are 170 feet apart. About 200
feet of the midsection is disintegrated. Although there is no conclusive evidence pointing to
what the cause was, the most popular therory is that because the Fitz was taking on water,
the taconite cargo shifted toward the bow making it unbalanced, heavy to the front. When
the Fitz plunged into the valley between two large waves, she submarined to the bottom,
striking the lake's floor with enough force to break her in two. 

"And all that remains is the faces and the names of the wives and the sons and the daughters" 

There has been no attempt by the Great Lakes Shipwreck Museum at Whitefish Point,
which had made several exploratory expeditions down to the werckage, to recover the
crew. 

"Lake Huron rolls Superior sings
in the rooms of her ice water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams
the islands and bays are for sportsmen
and farther below Lake Ontario
takes in what Lake Erie can send her
and the Iron boats go as the mariners all know
with the gales of november remembered" 

There is estimated to be more than 6000 commercial shipwrecks in the Great Lakes, and
fewer than half of these have been located. 

"In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed
in the maritime sailors' cathedral
the church bell chimed 'til it rang 29 times
for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald" 

The ship went down in Lake Superior on November 10, 1975 with 29 men on board. 

"The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
Superior they said never gives up her dead
when the gales of november come early"


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Digging in the Dirt
> 
> 
> 
> :guitar: :guitar:


Dig that tune! 

Almost had forgotten about it.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> “Thrust-Only Control”


This in itself, is enough for registration.


----------



## Agee

*Somehow, this tune always fits*

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 

I seen ya around for a long long time 
I really remember you when you drank my wine 

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 

I'd seen ya walkin' down in Chinatown 
I called ya but you could not look around 

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 

I pay my money to the welfare line 
I see ya standing in it every time 

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 

The color of your skin don't matter to me 
As long as we can live in harmony 

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 

I'd kinda' like to be the president 
So I could show you how your money's spent 

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 

Sometimes I don't speak right 
But yet I know what I'm talking about 

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 

I know you're working for the CIA 
They wouldn't have you in the mafia 

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 

Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends 
Why can't we be friends -a


----------



## morganj614

*summery song*

Sure is mellow grazin' in the grass (grazin' in the grass, yes, baby, can you dig it?) 
What a trip just watchin' as the world goes past (grazin' in the grass, yes, baby, can you dig it?) 
There are too many groovy things to see while grazin' in the grass (grazin' in the grass, yes, baby, can you dig it?) 
Flowers with colours for takin', everything outta sight (grazin' in the grass, yes, baby, can you dig it?) 

The sun peekin' out between the leaves (grazin' in the grass, yes, baby, can you dig it?) 
And the bir-ir-ir-irds dartin' in and out of the trees (grazin' in the grass, yes, baby, can you dig it?) 

Everything here is so clear, you can see it 
And everything here is so real, you can feel it 
And it's real, so real, so real, so real, so real, so real 
Can you dig it? 

I can dig it, he can dig it, she can dig it, we can dig it, they can dig it, you can dig it 
Oh, let's dig it. Can you dig it, baby? 
I can dig it, he can dig it, she can dig it, we can dig it, they can dig it, you can dig it 
Oh, let's dig it. Can you dig it, baby? 

------ instrumental break ------ 

The sun peekin' out between the leaves (grazin' in the grass, yes, baby, can you dig it?) 
And the bir-ir-ir-irds dartin' in and out of the trees (grazin' in the grass, yes, baby, can you dig it?) 

Everything here is so clear, you can see it 
And everything here is so real, you can feel it 
And it's real, so real, so real, so real, so real, so real 
Can you dig it? 

I can dig it, he can dig it, she can dig it, we can dig it, they can dig it, you can dig it 
Oh, let's dig it. Can you dig it, baby? 
I can dig it, he can dig it, she can dig it, we can dig it, they can dig it, you can dig it 
Oh, let's dig it. Can you dig it, baby? 
[repeat and fade


----------



## morganj614

*Hot town, summer in the city 
Back of my neck getting dirty and gritty 
Been down, isn't it a pity 
Doesn't seem to be a shadow in the city 

All around, people looking half dead
Walking on the sidewalk, hotter than a match head 

But at night it's a different world
Go out and find a girl 
Come-on come-on and dance all night 
Despite the heat it'll be alright 

And babe, don't you know it's a pity 
That the days can't be like the nights 
In the summer, in the city 
In the summer, in the city 

Cool town, evening in the city 
Dressing so fine and looking so pretty 
Cool cat, looking for a kitty 
Gonna look in every corner of the city 
Till I'm wheezing like a bus stop 
Running up the stairs, gonna meet you on the rooftop 

But at night it's a different world 
Go out and find a girl 
Come-on come-on and dance all night 
Despite the heat it'll be alright 

And babe, don't you know it's a pity 
That the days can't be like the nights 
In the summer, in the city 
In the summer, in the city 

Hot town, summer in the city 
Back of my neck getting dirty and gritty 
Been down, isn't it a pity 
Doesn't seem to be a shadow in the city 

All around, people looking half dead 
Walking on the sidewalk, hotter than a match head 

But at night it's a different world 
Go out and find a girl 
Come-on come-on and dance all night 
Despite the heat it'll be alright 

And babe, don't you know it's a pity 
That the days can't be like the nights 
In the summer, in the city 
In the summer, in the city*


----------



## morganj614

*another "Hot" song*

*The first time I saw lightning strike
I saw it underground
Six deep feet below the street
The sky came crashing down
For a second that place was lost in space
Then everything went black
I left that basement burning
And I never went back

The second time I saw it strike
I saw it at sea
It lit up all the fish like rain
And rained them down on me
For a second that boat was still afloat
Then everything went black
I left it underwater
And I never went back

Hey hey hey!!!
But I like it when that lightning comes
Hey hey hey!!!
Yes Ilike it a lot
Hey hey hey!!!
Yes I'm jumping like a jumping jack
Dancing screaming itching squealing fevered
Feeling hot hot hot!!!

The third time I saw lightning strike
It hit me in bed
It threw me around
And left me for dead
For a second that room was on the moon
Then everything went black
I left that house on fire
And I never went back

Hey hey hey!!!
But I like it when that lightning comes
Hey hey hey!!!
Yes Ilike it a lot
Hey hey hey!!!
Yes I'm jumping like a jumping jack
Dancing screaming itching squealing fevered
Feeling hot hot hot!!!*


----------



## jazz lady

*In honor of Flag Day, June 14th*



You're a grand old flag,
You're a high flying flag
And forever in peace may you wave.
You're the emblem of
The land I love.
The home of the free and the brave.
Ev'ry heart beats true
'neath the Red, White and Blue,
Where there's never a boast or brag.
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
Keep your eye on the grand old flag. 

You're a grand old flag,
You're a high flying flag
And forever in peace may you wave.
You're the emblem of
The land I love.
The home of the free and the brave.
Ev'ry heart beats true
'neath the Red, White and Blue,
Where there's never a boast or brag.
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
Keep your eye on the grand old flag.



Let martial note in triumph float
And liberty extend its mighty hand
A flag appears 'mid thunderous cheers,
The banner of the Western land.
The emblem of the brave and true
Its folds protect no tyrant crew;
The red and white and starry blue
Is freedom's shield and hope. 

Other nations may deem their flags the best
And cheer them with fervid elation
But the flag of the North and South and West
Is the flag of flags, the flag of Freedom's nation. 

Hurrah for the flag of the free!
May it wave as our standard forever,
The gem of the land and the sea,
The banner of the right.
Let despots remember the day
When our fathers with mighty endeavor
Proclaimed as they marched to the fray
That by their might and by their right
It waves forever. 

Let eagle shriek from lofty peak
The never-ending watchword of our land;
Let summer breeze waft through the trees
The echo of the chorus grand.
Sing out for liberty and light,
Sing out for freedom and the right.
Sing out for Union and its might,
O patriotic sons. 

Other nations may deem their flags the best
And cheer them with fervid elation,
But the flag of the North and South and West
Is the flag of flags, the flag of Freedom's nation. 

Hurrah for the flag of the free.
May it wave as our standard forever
The gem of the land and the sea,
The banner of the right.
Let despots remember the day
When our fathers with might endeavor
Proclaimed as they marched to the fray,
That by their might and by their right
It waves forever. 

(The words to "Stars and Stripes Forever" by Sousa.  Not many people know there ARE words and that Sousa wrote both the lyrics and words.)



O say, can you see, by the dawn's early light,
What so proudly we hail'd at the twilight's last gleaming?
Whose broad stripes and bright stars, thro' the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watch'd, were so gallantly streaming?
And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof thro' the night that our flag was still there.
O say, does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?


On the shore dimly seen thro' the mists of the deep,
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes,
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep,
As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam,
In full glory reflected, now shines on the stream:
'Tis the star-spangled banner: O, long may it wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!


And where is that band who so vauntingly swore
That the havoc of war and the battle's confusion,
A home and a country should leave us no more?
Their blood has wash'd out their foul footsteps' pollution.
No refuge could save the hireling and slave
From the terror of flight or the gloom of the grave:
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.


O thus be it ever when free-men shall stand
Between their lov'd home and the war's desolation;
Blest with vict'ry and peace, may the heav'n-rescued land
Praise the Pow'r that hath made and preserv'd us a nation!
Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto: “In God is our trust!”
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!


----------



## morganj614

*Heard on my ride home Sunday*

*Mother, do you think they'll drop the bomb? 
Mother, do you think they'll like this song? 
Mother, do you think they'll try to break my balls? 
Mother, should I build the wall? 
Mother, should I run for President? 
Mother, should I trust the government? 
Mother, will they put me in the firing line? 
Is it just a waste of time? 

Hush now baby, baby, don't you cry 
Momma's gonna make all of your nightmares come true 
Momma's gonna put all of her fears into you 
Momma's gonna keep you right here under her wing 
She won't let you fly, but she might let you sing 
Momma's will keep Baby cozy and warm 
Oooo Babe 
Oooo Babe 
Ooo Babe, of course Momma's gonna help build the wall 

Mother, do you think she's good enough 
For me? 
Mother, do you think she's dangerous 
To me? 
Mother will she tear your little boy apart? 
Mother, will she break my heart? 

Hush now baby, baby, don't you cry 
Momma's gonna check out all your girlfriends for you 
Momma won't let anyone dirty get through 
Momma's gonna wait up until you get in 
Momma will always find out where you've been 
Momma's gonna keep Baby healthy and clean 
Oooo Babe 
Oooo Babe 
Ooo Babe, you'll always be Baby to me 

Mother, did it need to be so high? *


----------



## tomchamp

Love Is A Burning Thing
And It Makes A Fiery Ring
Bound By Wild Desire
I Fell Into A Ring Of Fire

CHORUS:
I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher

And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire

I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher

And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire

The Taste Of Love Is Sweet
When Hearts Like Ours Meet
I Fell For You Like A Child
Oh, But The Fire Went Wild

CHORUS
I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher

And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire

I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher

And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire

And It Burns, Burns, Burns

The Ring Of Fire

The Ring Of Fire

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

*I'm Cashing Out!*

San Quentin, you've been livin' hell to me
You've hosted me since nineteen sixty three
I've seen 'em come and go and I've seen them die
And long ago I stopped askin' why

San Quentin, I hate every inch of you.
You've cut me and have scarred me thru an' thru.
And I'll walk out a wiser weaker man;
Mister Congressman why can't you understand.

San Quentin, what good do you think you do?
Do you think I'll be different when you're through?
You bent my heart and mind and you may my soul,
And your stone walls turn my blood a little cold.

San Quentin, may you rot and burn in hell.
May your walls fall and may I live to tell.
May all the world forget you ever stood.
And may all the world regret you did no good.

San Quentin, you've been livin' hell to me.


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time.
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because you're mine, 
I walk the line

I find it very, very easy to be true
I find myself alone when each day is through
Yes, I'll admit I'm a fool for you
Because you're mine, 
I walk the line

As sure as night is dark and day is light
I keep you on my mind both day and night
And happiness I've known proves that it's right
Because you're mine, 
I walk the line

You've got a way to keep me on your side
You give me cause for love that I can't hide
For you I know I'd even try to turn the tide
Because you're mine, 
I walk the line

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
> I keep my eyes wide open all the time.
> I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
> Because you're mine,
> I walk the line


My fav Cash tune...


----------



## Kizzy

I've been listening to country all day long on XM.  

Reba 


I  Reba


----------



## tomchamp

*There is no bad JC songs!*

I hear the train a comin'; it's rollin' 'round the bend,
And I ain't seen the sunshine since I don't know when.
I'm stuck at Folsom Prison and time keeps draggin' on.
But that train keeps rollin' on down to San Antone.

When I was just a baby, my mama told me, "Son,
Always be a good boy; don't ever play with guns."
But I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die.
When I hear that whistle blowin' I hang my head and cry.

I bet there's rich folk eatin' in a fancy dining car.
They're prob'ly drinkin' coffee and smokin' big cigars,
But I know I had it comin', I know I can't be free,
But those people keep a movin', and that's what tortures me.

Well, if they freed me from this prison, if that railroad train was mine,
I bet I'd move on over a little farther down the line,
Far from Folsom Prison, that's where I want to stay,
And I'd let that lonesome whistle blow my blues away.


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## cattitude

The red-headed stranger from Blue Rock, Montana,
Rode into town one day.
And under his knees was a ragin' black stallion,
And walkin' behind was a bay.
The red-headed stranger had eyes like the thunder,
And his lips, they were sad and tight.
His little lost love lay asleep on the hillside,
And his heart was heavy as night.
Don't cross him, don't boss him.
He's wild in his sorrow:
He's ridin' an' hidin his pain.
Don't fight him, don't spite him;
Just wait till tomorrow,
Maybe he'll ride on again.

A yellow-haired lady leaned out of her window,
An' watched as he passed her way.
She drew back in fear at the sight of the stallion,
But cast greedy eyes on the bay.
But how could she know that this dancin' bay pony,
Meant more to him than life.
For this was the horse that his little lost darlin',
Had ridden when she was his wife.

Don't cross him, don't boss him.
He's wild in his sorrow:
He's ridin' an' hidin his pain.
Don't fight him, don't spite him;
Just wait till tomorrow,
Maybe he'll ride on again.

The yellow-haired lady came down to the tavern,
An' looked up the stranger there.
He bought her a drink, an' he gave her some money,
He just didn't seem to care.
She followed him out as he saddled his stallion,
An' laughed as she grabbed at the bay.
He shot her so quick, they had no time to warn her,
She never heard anyone say:

"Don't cross him, don't boss him.
"He's wild in his sorrow:
"He's ridin' an' hidin his pain.
"Don't fight him, don't spite him;
"Just wait till tomorrow,
"Maybe he'll ride on again."

The yellow-haired lady was buried at sunset;
The stranger went free, of course.
For you can't hang a man for killin' a woman,
Who's tryin' to steal your horse.
Tthis is the tale of the red headed stranger,
And if he should pass your way,
Stay out of the path of the ragin' black stallion,
And don't lay a hand on the bay.

Don't cross him, don't boss him.
He's wild in his sorrow:
He's ridin' an' hidin his pain.
Don't fight him, don't spite him;
Just wait till tomorrow,
Maybe he'll ride on again.


----------



## tomchamp

*Hi! I'm Johnny Cash and welcome to Johnny Cash.com!*

http://www.johnnycash.com/index_intro.html


----------



## cattitude

I remember when I was a lad,
times were hard and things were bad.
But there's a silver lining behind every cloud.
Just poor people, that's all we were.
Trying to make a living out of black land dirt.
We'd get together in a family circle singing loud.

Daddy sang bass,
Mama sang tenor.
Me and little brother would join right in there.
Singing seems to help a troubled soul.
One of these days and it won't be long.
I'll rejoin them in a song.
I'm gonna join the family circle at the Throne.
No, the circle won't be broken.
By and by, Lord, by and by.

Daddy sang bass,
Mama sang tenor.
Me and little brother would join right in there.
In the sky, Lord, in the sky.

Now I remember after work,
Mama would call in all of us.
You could hear us singing for a country mile.
Now little brother has done gone on.
But, I'll rejoin him in a song.
We'll be together again up yonder in a little while.

Daddy sang bass,
Mama sang tenor.
Me and little brother would join right in there.
Cause singing seems to help a troubled soul.
One of these days and it won't be long,
I'll rejoin them in a song.
I'm gonna join the family circle at the Throne.
Oh, no the circle won't be broken.
By and by, Lord, by and by.

Daddy sang bass,
Mama sang tenor.
Me and little brother would join right in there.
In the sky, Lord, in the sky.
In the sky, Lord, in the sky.


----------



## tomchamp

*She is such a witch, but I love her music!*

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
of the moon
Come to my window
I'll be home soon

I would dial the numbers
Just to listen to your breath
I would stand inside my hell
And hold the hand of death
You don't know how far I'd go
To ease this precious ache
You don't know how much I'd give
Or how much I can take

Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Just to reach you

[CHORUS]

Keeping my eyes open
I cannot afford to sleep
Giving away promises
I know that I can't keep
Nothing fills the blackness
That has seeped into my chest
I need you in my blood
I am forsaking all the rest
Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Oh to reach you

[CHORUS]

I don't care what they think
I don't care what they say
What do they know about this
love anyway

[CHORUS]


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Come to my window
> Crawl inside, wait by the light
> of the moon
> Come to my window
> I'll be home soon


One of my all-time favs... I'm gonna have to remember to download this one from iTunes...


----------



## jazz lady

*One of my favorite Johnny Cash tunes...*

Everybody knows where you go when the sun goes down.
I think you only live to see the lights of town.
I wasted my time when I would try, try, try.
When the lights have lost their glow, you're gonna cry, cry, cry.

I lie awake at night and wait 'til you come in.
You stay a little while and then you're gone again.
Every question that I ask, I get a lie, lie, lie.
For every lie you tell, you're gonna cry, cry, cry. 
You're gonna cry, cry, cry and you'll cry alone,
When everyone's forgotten and you're left on your own.
You're gonna cry, cry, cry.

Soon your sugar-daddies will all be gone.
You'll wake up some cold day and find you're alone.
You'll call to me but I'm gonna tell you: "Bye, bye, bye,"
When I turn around and walk away, you'll cry, cry, cry,

When your fickle little love gets old, no one will care for you.
You'll come back to me for a little love that's true.
I'll tell you no and you gonna ask me why, why, why?
When I remind you of all of this, you'll cry, cry, cry.

You're gonna cry, cry, cry and you'll cry alone,
When everyone's forgotten and you're left on your own.
You're gonna cry, cry, cry.

You're gonna cry, cry, cry and you'll want me there,
It'll hurt when you think of the fool you've been.
You're gonna cry, cry, cry.


----------



## K_Jo

Goodbye to you my trusted friend
We´ve known each other since we
Were nine or ten
Together we´ve climbed hills and trees
Learned of love and abc´s
Skinned our hearts and
Skinned our knees

Goodbye my friend it´s hard to die
When all the birds are singing
In the sky
Now that spring is in the air
Pretty girls are everywhere
Think of me and i´ll be there

we had joy we had fun we had
seasons in the sun
but the hills that we climbed were
just seasons out of time

goodbye papa please pray for me
i was the black sheep of the family
you tried to teach me right from wrong
too much wine and too much song
wonder how i got along

goodbye papa it´s hard to die
when all the birds are singing in the sky
now that the spring is in the air
little children everywhere
when you see them i´ll be there

we had joy we had fun we had
seasons in the sun
but the wine and the songs like the
seasons have all gone
we had joy we had fun we had
seasons in the sun
but the wine and the song like
the seasons have all gone

goodbye michelle my little one
you gave me love and helped 
me find the sun
and every time that i was down
you would always come around
and get my feet back on 
the ground

goodbye michelle it´s hard to die
when all the birds are singing in 
the sky
now that the spring is in the air
with the flowers everywhere
i wish that we could both be there

we had joy we had fun we had
seasons in the sun
but the hills that we climbed were
just seasons out of time

we had joy we had fun we had
seasons in the sun
but the wine and the song like the
seasons have all gone

we had joy we had fun we had
seasons in the sun
but the wine and the song like the
seasons have all gone

we had joy we had fun we had
seasons in the sun
but the wine and the song like the
seasons have all gone


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Goodbye to you my trusted friend
> We´ve known each other since we
> Were nine or ten
> Together we´ve climbed hills and trees
> Learned of love and abc´s
> Skinned our hearts and
> Skinned our knees
> 
> Goodbye my friend it´s hard to die
> When all the birds are singing
> In the sky
> Now that spring is in the air
> Pretty girls are everywhere
> Think of me and i´ll be there
> 
> we had joy we had fun we had
> seasons in the sun
> but the hills that we climbed were
> just seasons out of time
> 
> goodbye papa please pray for me
> i was the black sheep of the family
> you tried to teach me right from wrong
> too much wine and too much song
> wonder how i got along
> 
> goodbye papa it´s hard to die
> when all the birds are singing in the sky
> now that the spring is in the air
> little children everywhere
> when you see them i´ll be there
> 
> we had joy we had fun we had
> seasons in the sun
> but the wine and the songs like the
> seasons have all gone
> we had joy we had fun we had
> seasons in the sun
> but the wine and the song like
> the seasons have all gone
> 
> goodbye michelle my little one
> you gave me love and helped
> me find the sun
> and every time that i was down
> you would always come around
> and get my feet back on
> the ground
> 
> goodbye michelle it´s hard to die
> when all the birds are singing in
> the sky
> now that the spring is in the air
> with the flowers everywhere
> i wish that we could both be there
> 
> we had joy we had fun we had
> seasons in the sun
> but the hills that we climbed were
> just seasons out of time
> 
> we had joy we had fun we had
> seasons in the sun
> but the wine and the song like the
> seasons have all gone
> 
> we had joy we had fun we had
> seasons in the sun
> but the wine and the song like the
> seasons have all gone
> 
> we had joy we had fun we had
> seasons in the sun
> but the wine and the song like the
> seasons have all gone


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've got Nora Jones playing... I'm gonna run away from home... I swear I am...


 

I love Norah Jones.  I'm still kicking myself for not getting tickets to see her perform last year.  What an awesome voice!


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

>


My mom said that was my favorite song when I was little.  I do not know why.  I would have picked "I Write the Songs."


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> My mom said that was my favorite song when I was little.  I do not know why.  I would have picked "I Write the Songs."


It was my favorite song when I was little too... I had the 45 record and played it all the time until my brother got his friend to hold it up and attempted to throw a baseball thru the record hole and busted it...


----------



## tomchamp

*Repetitive! I know,but I love this song!*

"Solsbury Hill"

Climbing up on Solsbury Hill
I could see the city light
Wind was blowing, time stood still
Eagle flew out of the night
He was something to observe
Came in close, I heard a voice
Standing stretching every nerve
Had to listen had no choice
I did not believe the information
(I) just had to trust imagination
My heart going boom boom boom
"Son," he said "Grab your things,
I've come to take you home."

To keep in silence I resigned
My friends would think I was a nut
Turning water into wine
Open doors would soon be shut
So I went from day to day
Tho' my life was in a rut
"Till I thought of what I'd say
Which connection I should cut
I was feeling part of the scenery
I walked right out of the machinery
My heart going boom boom boom
"Hey" he said "Grab your things
I've come to take you home."


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> It was my favorite song when I was little too... I had the 45 record and played it all the time until my brother got his friend to hold it up and attempted to throw a baseball thru the record hole and busted it...


  I might still have mine.  I could fax it to you.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I might still have mine. I could fax it to you.


  Make sure you fax both sides of the '45 so she gets the crappy "B" side song, too.


----------



## tomchamp

*I hate when someone f%$"s around!*

Please baby can't you see
My mind's a burnin' hell
I got razors a rippin' and tearin' and strippin'
My heart apart as well
Tonight you told me
That you ache for something new
And some other woman is lookin' like something
That might be good for you

[CHORUS]

Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
nothing's wrong
But I'm the only one
Who'll walk across the fire for you
I'm the only one
Who'll drown in my desire for you
It's only fear that makes you run
The demons that you're hiding from
When all your promises are gone
I'm the only one

Please baby can't you see
I'm trying to explain
I've been here before and I'm locking the door
And I'm not going back again
Her eyes and arms and skin won't make
it go away
You'll wake up tomorrow and wrestle the sorrow
That holds you down today
I hate


----------



## tomchamp

*Sundown!*

I can see her lyin’ back in her satin dress
In a room where ya do what ya don’t confess
Sundown ya better take care
If I find you been creepin’ ’round my back stairs
Sundown ya better take care
If I find you been creepin’ ’round my back stairs
She’s been lookin’ like a queen in a sailor’s dream
And she don’t always say what she really means
Sometimes I think it’s a shame
When I get feelin’ better when I’m feelin’ no pain
Sometimes I think it’s a shame
When I get feelin’ better when I’m feelin’ no pain

I can picture every move that a man could make
Getting lost in her lovin’ is your first mistake
Sundown ya better take care
If I find you been creepin’ ’round my back stairs
Sometimes I think it’s a sin
When I feel like I’m winnin’ when I’m losin again

I can see her lookin’ fast in her faded jeans
She’s a hard lovin’ woman, got me feelin’ mean
Sometimes I think it’s a shame
When I get feelin’ better when I’m feelin’ no pain
Sundown ya better take care
If I find you been creepin’ ’round my back stairs
Sundown ya better take care
If I find you been creepin’ ’round my back stairs
Sometimes I think it’s a sin
When I feel like I’m winnin’ when I’m losin’ again
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*a little kenny loggins...*

You ain’t crazy
I ain’t gonna lie anymore
What you’re feelin’
There’s a reason for
I wanna do right
Oh, I gotta do right
Do I love you? 
Oh, you know I’ve tried
But what you’re after
You can’t find in my eyes
I wanna do right

Darlin’
Tell the truth
Don’t turn away
This is our last chance
To touch each others hearts
Does anything last forever? 
I don’t know
Maybe we’re near the end

Darlin’ oh how can we go on together
Now that we’ve grown apart
Well the only way to start
Is heart to heart
One by one
We’re collecting lies
When you can’t give love
You give alibis

Now I’m gonna do right
This time I gotta do right
I don’t wanna leave
I don’t wanna say good-bye
But sooner or latter
There comes a time
When you gotta do right

Darlin’
Tell the truth
Don’t turn away
This is our last chance
To touch each others hearts
Does anything last forever? 
I don’t know
Maybe we’re near the end

Darlin’ how can we go on together
Now that we’ve grown apart
Well the only way to start
Is heart to heart

Why are you so torn apart? 
I need a little more lovin’ in my heart
People say that love will grow
So how was I to know
Love that’s come through years and years
Can’t find a way back home anymore

(solo)

Darlin’
Tell the truth
Don’t turn away
This is our last chance
To touch each others hearts
Does anything last forever? 
I don’t know
But maybe we’re near the end
So darlin’ oh how can we go on together
Now that we’ve grown apart
Well the only way to start
Is heart to heart

Does anything last forever? 
I don’t know
But maybe we’re near the end
So darlin’ oh how can we go on together
Now that we’ve grown apart
Well the only way to start
Is heart to heart


----------



## jazz lady

*from coldplay's x&y album...love this song...*

And the hardest part was letting go, not taking part 
was the hardest part 
And the strangest thing was waiting for that bell to ring 
it was the strangest start 
I could feel it go down, and its sweet I could taste in my mouth 
Silver lining in the cloud 
Oh and I 
I wish that I could work it out 

And the hardest was letting go not taking part 
you really broke my heart, oh 
And I tried to sing and but I couldn’t think of anything 
And that was the hardest part 

Ohh, I could feel it go down, you left the sweetest taste in my mouth 
That silver lining in the cloud 
Oh and I 
I wonder what it’s all about
I wonder what it’s all about

Everything I know is wrong 
Everything I do it just comes undone 
Everything is torn apart 
Oh and it’s the hardest part 
That’s the hardest part 
Yea that’s the hardest part 
That’s the hardest part..


----------



## jazz lady

*hidden track from coldplay's x&y album...*

Steal my heart and hold my tongue. 
I feel my time, my time has come. 
Let me in, unlock the door. 
I've never felt this way before. 

The wheels just keep on turning, 
The drummer begins to drum, 
I don't know which way I'm going, 
I don't know which way I've come. 

Hold my hand inside your hands, 
I need someone who understands. 
I need someone, someone who hears, 
For you, I've waited all these years. 

For you, I'd wait 'til kingdom come. 
Until my day, my day is done. 
And say you'll come, and set me free, 
Just say you'll wait, you'll wait for me. 

In your tears and in your blood, 
In your fire and in your flood, 
I hear you laugh, I heard you say, 
"I wouldn't change a single thing." 

The wheels just keep on turning, 
The drummers begin to drum, 
I don't know which way I'm going, 
I don't know what I've become. 

For you, I'd wait 'til kingdom come, 
Until my days, my days are done. 
Say you'll come and set me free, 
Just say you'll wait, you'll wait for me. 
Just say you'll wait, you'll wait for me. 
Just say you'll wait, you'll wait for me.


----------



## Agee

Jazzy, Jazz Meister,

Wish you were here! Just left a Jazz bar that is part of a German eatery here in Coco Beach.

The food was most excellent. The live music, and ambiance was shall we say...

Intoxicating


----------



## jazz lady

That sounds wonderful Air and someplace I'd really enjoy. Wish I was there, too. 

I love German food. Used to go up to Haussner's in Baltimore and The German Pantry (?) in VA Beach.

Intoxicating? Just how much HAVE you had to drink?


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That sounds wonderful Air and someplace I'd really enjoy. Wish I was there, too.
> 
> I love German food. Used to go up to Haussner's in Baltimore and The German Pantry (?) in VA Beach.
> 
> Intoxicating? Just how much HAVE you had to drink?


one


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> one


Then that must have been enough.    So glad that you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Then that must have been enough.  So glad that you enjoyed yourself.


You were the first person that came to mind when I entered the place!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You were the first person that came to mind when I entered the place!


Aw, thanks.    I haven't been to a real jazz club in a long, long time.  I'll bet it was just spectacular.


----------



## kwillia

*XM Bluesville was kickin' it this morning...*

heard a Ray Charles song I'd never heard before... gonna put it on the "kwillia dog days" CD... 

I'm gonna love you, like nobody's loved you
Come rain or come shine
High as a mountain, deep as a river
Come rain or come shine
I guess when you met me
It was just one of those things
But don't you ever bet me
'Cause I'm gonna be true if you let me
You're gonna love me, like nobody's loved me
Come rain or come shine
We'll be happy together, unhappy together
Now won't that be just fine
The days may be cloudy or sunny
We're in or out of the money
But I'm with you always
I'm with you rain or shine


----------



## morganj614

*Ain’t got no trouble in my life
No foolish dream to make me cry
I’m never frightened or worried
You know I always get by.
I heat up
I cool down
Something gets in my way I go around it
Don’t let life get me down
Gonna take it the way that I found it

I’ve got the music in me
I’ve got the music in me
I’ve got the music in me

I’ve got the music in me
I’ve got the music in me
I’ve got the music in me

You say that life is a circle
But that ain’t the way that I found it
Oh...gonna move in a straight line
Keeping my feet firmly on the ground
I heat up
I cool down
I got words in my head so I sing them
Don’t let life get me down
I can’t hold onto the blues so I play them

I’ve got the music in me
I’ve got the music in me
I’ve got the music in me*


----------



## RoseRed

I'm getting cold 
You used to have a heart 
Now I guess its just a stone 
You said Leave Me Alone 
But even tho I'm here 
You know that I'm already gone 

Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 
Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 

We've got some time 
So lets walk hand in hand together 
And hold our heads up high 
Since I can't read your mind 
You've got to tell me what you're thinking 
I won't write in the sky 
I won't write in the sky 

We're getting old 
We've planted our seeds and now we wait for them to grow 
You said I'll never show 
You how I really feel or which way I'm gonna go 

Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 
Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 

We've got some time 
So lets walk hand in hand together 
And hold our heads up high 
Since I can't read your mind 
You've got to tell me what you're thinking 
I won't write in the sky 
I won't write in the sky 

No one to hold 
The world will make a dream 
And a prayer out of our bones 
To find where we belong 
Our shadows will remain 
Even after we are gone 

Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone 
Gone, baby 
Even tho I'm here you know that I'm already gone


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> heard a Ray Charles song I'd never heard before... gonna put it on the "kwillia dog days" CD...
> 
> I'm gonna love you, like nobody's loved you
> Come rain or come shine


Love that song!    It's definitely one of the jazz standards.  He, Ella Fitzgerald and Billie Holiday are the only ones IMHO that do the song justice.  The great Johnny Mercer wrote the lyrics for it for a musical (whose name I can't remember right now) back in the 40's.

A most excellent addition!


----------



## morganj614

*found it*

~ from the Stage musical "St. Louis Woman" 
Music by Harold Arlen with lyrics by Johnny Mercer, 1946


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> ~ from the Stage musical "St. Louis Woman"
> Music by Harold Arlen with lyrics by Johnny Mercer, 1946


  I was just getting ready to look it up.    I knew it was Johnny Mercer from a 40's musical, but I couldn't remember the exact one.  Thanks!  

The only other version I like was a live one done by Diane "Deedles" Schuur at one of the Capital Jazz Fests way back when.  Her rendition gave me absolute goosebumps.  The version of it she recorded is WAY too subdued.


----------



## RoseRed

"Accross The Universe" Based on the performance by Beatles
"Through My Esophigus" Parody by Michael Florio

true story... 

worms are squirmin round and I am drinking through a paper cup
they slither while they pass, they slip right down through my esophigus
worms and slugs and goldfish are all drifting down through all my pipes
absorbing all the nutriants
through my intestines
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl

images of bloody fights and a huge vat of eyes
itll all go down through my esophigus
they meander like the presious wind inside of my voice box
they tumble blindly as they make their way through my esophigus
through my intestines
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl

pigions there, my apitite's beginning
through their little beaks, inviting and inciting me
tuns and tuns of bugs which I just put down like a million suds
they just go down and down through my esophigus
through my intestines
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl
Nothings gunna make me hurl


----------



## jazz lady

Rose, I love you girl, but you're freaking me out a little.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Rose, I love you girl, but you're freaking me out a little.


I found it truly by accident.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I found it truly by accident.


What the heck were you searching for to "accidentally" find that?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What the heck were you searching for to "accidentally" find that?


The Beatles version. :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

I've never seen you look like this without a reason,
Another promise fallen through, another season passes by you.
I never took the smile away from anybody's face,
And that's a desperate way to look for someone who is still a child.

CHORUS:
In a big country, dreams stay with you,
Like a lover's voice, fires the mountainside..
Stay alive..

(I thought that pain and truth were things that really mattered 
But you can't stay here with every single hope you had shattered)


I'm not expecting to grow flowers in the desert,
But I can live and breathe and see the sun in wintertime..

CHORUS [x2]

So take that look out of here, it doesn't fit you.
Because it's happened doesn't mean you've been discarded.
Pull up your head off the floor, come up screaming.
Cry out for everything you ever might have wanted.
I thought that pain and truth were things that really mattered
But you can't stay here with every single hope you had shattered.

I'm not expecting to grow flowers in the desert,
But I can live and breathe and see the sun in wintertime..

CHORUS [x3]


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> The Beatles version. :shrug:


I don't know what's worse: the lyrics or the atrocious spelling.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don't know what's worse: the lyrics or the atrocious spelling.


I'm not responsible for that.


----------



## tomchamp

*Good Sport To K! Thanks for the green!*

In the day we sweat it out in the streets of a runaway American dream
At night we ride through mansions of glory in suicide machines
Sprung from cages out on highway 9,
Chrome wheeled, fuel injected
and steppin' out over the line
Baby this town rips the bones from your back
It's a death trap, it's a suicide rap
We gotta get out while we're young
'Cause tramps like us, baby we were born to run

Wendy let me in I wanna be your friend
I want to guard your dreams and visions
Just wrap your legs 'round these velvet rims
and strap your hands across my engines
Together we could break this trap
We'll run till we drop, baby we'll never go back
Will you walk with me out on the wire
'Cause baby I'm just a scared and lonely rider
But I gotta find out how it feels
I want to know if love is wild
girl I want to know if love is real

Beyond the Palace hemi-powered drones scream down the boulevard
The girls comb their hair in rearview mirrors
And the boys try to look so hard
The amusement park rises bold and stark
Kids are huddled on the beach in a mist
I wanna die with you Wendy on the streets tonight
In an everlasting kiss

The highway's jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
Everybody's out on the run tonight
but there's no place left to hide
Together Wendy we'll live with the sadness
I'll love you with all the madness in my soul
Someday girl I don't know when
we're gonna get to that place
Where we really want to go
and we'll walk in the sun
But till then tramps like us
baby we were born to run
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

In the mornin you go gunnin'
For the man who stole your water 
And you fire till he is done in 
But they catch you at the border 
And the mourners are all singin' 
As they drag you by your feet 
But the hangman isn't hangin' 
And they put you on the street 

CHORUS: 
You go back Jack do it again 
Wheel turnin' 'round and 'round 
You go back Jack do it again 

When you know she's no high climber 
Then you find your only friend 
In a room with your two timer 
And you're sure you're near the end 
Then you love a little wild one 
And she brings you only sorrow 
All the time you know she's smilin' 
You'll be on your knees tomorrow 

CHORUS 

Now you swear and kick and beg us 
That you're not a gamblin' man 
Then you find you're back in Vegas 
With a handle in your hand 
Your black cards can make you money 
So you hide them when you're able 
In the land of milk and honey 
You must put them on the table 

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

I would love to tour the Southland 
In a travelling minstrel show 
Yes I'd love to tour the Southland 
In a traveling minstrel show 
Yes I'm dying to be a star and make them laugh 
Sound just like a record on the phonograph 
Those days are gone forever 
Over a long time ago, oh yeah
I have never met Napoleon
But I plan to find the time 
I have never met Napoleon
But I plan to find the time 
'Cause he looks so fine upon that hill 
They tell me he was lonely, he's lonely still
Those days are gone forever
Over a long time ago, oh yeah

I stepped up on the platform 
The man gave me the news
He said, You must be joking son 
Where did you get those shoes?
Where did you get those shoes?

Well, I've seen 'em on the TV, the movie show 
They say the times are changing but I just don't know 
These things are gone forever 
Over a long time ago, oh yeah 


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*stupid song stuck in my head...*

If you go out in the woods today
You're sure of a big surprise
If you go out in the woods today
You'd better go in disguise
For every bear that ever there was
Will gather there for certain, because
Today's the day
The teddy bears have their picnic

Picnic time for teddy bears
The little teddy bears are
Having a lovely time today
Watch them, catch them unawares
And see them picnic on their holiday
See them gaily gather 'bout
They love to play and shout
They never have any cares
At six o'clock their mommies and daddies
Will take them home to bed
Because they're tired little teddy bears.

If you go out in the woods today
You'd better not go alone
It's lovely out in the woods today
But safer to stay at home
For every bear that ever there was
Will gather there for certain, because
Today's the day
The teddy bears have their picnic

Picnic time for teddy bears
The little teddy bears are
Having a lovely time today
Watch them, catch them unawares
And see them picnic on their holiday
See them gaily gather 'bout
They love to play and shout
They never have any cares
At six o'clock their mommies and daddies
Will take them home to bed
Because they're tired little teddy bears

Every teddy bear, that's been good
Is sure of a treat today
There's lots of wonderful things to eat
And wonderful games to play
Beneath the trees, where nobody sees
They'll hide and seek as long as they please
Today's the day
The teddy bears have their picnic

Picnic time for teddy bears
The little teddy bears are
Having a lovely time today
Watch them, catch them unawares
And see them picnic on their holiday
See them gaily gather 'bout
They love to play and shout
They never have any cares
At six o'clock their mommies and daddies
Will take them home to bed
Because they're tired little teddy bears


----------



## tomchamp

Way back when
In sixty-seven
I was the dandy
Of gamma chi
Sweet things from boston
So young and willing
Moved down to scarsdale
Where the hell am i
Hey nineteen
No we can’t dance together
No we can’t talk at all
Please take me along
When you slide on down

Hey nineteen
That’s ’retha franklin
She don’t remember
The queen of soul
It’s hard times befallen
The sole survivors
She thinks I’m crazy
But I’m just growing old

Hey nineteen
No we got nothing in common
No we can’t talk at all
Please take me along
When you slide on down

The cuervo gold
The fine columbian
Make tonight a wonderful thing

No we can’t dance together
No we can’t talk at all
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## chaotic

I'm not right
And I'm not fine
I wanna be rain that tastes like wine
I wanna be good
I wanna be great
I wanna be everything except for your mistake

Send me inside your mind
I wanna know what you're thinking
This time I'll try to be the one you always thought you knew

[Pre-Chorus]
It's true
I'm blue
And without you -

[Chorus]
I'm not right 
I'm not fine
I wanna be rain that tastes like wine
I wanna be good
I wanna be great
I wanna be everything except for your mistake

Let me into your view
I wanna know how you see this thing that's us
I must keep managing my madness over you

[Pre-Chorus]
[Chorus]

And I don't want your sympathy just understanding
We'd be better off if I just took some time to try to understand you

[Chorus]

I'm not right
I'm not fine
I wanna be rain that tastes like wine
I wanna be seen
I wanna get clean
I wanna just fall out of in-between
I'm not right
I'm not right
I don't wanna be your mistake


----------



## chaotic

*Joe Jackson*

Tried to call you yesterday
But you were at the monday club
Or a communist demonstration
Who cares
You’re going somewere everyday
Vegetarians against the klan
Every woman against every man
Never

One to one
What’s wrong
What’s wrong with one to one
Just once
Just me and you
’cause one to one is real
And you can’t hide, just feel
That three’s a crowd

I agree with what you say
But I don’t wanna wear a badge
I don’t wanna wave a banner like you
Though I don’t mind it if you do
You’re beautiful when you get mad
Or is that a sexist observation
Or

One to one
What’s wrong
What’s wrong with one to one
Just once
Just me and you
’cause one to one is real
And you can’t hide, just feel
That three’s a crowd


----------



## jazz lady

*linda ronstadt...*

Love will abide, take things in stride
Sounds like good advice but there's no one at my side 
And time washes clean love's wounds unseen
That's what someone told me but I don't know what it means. 

Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine
And I think I'm gonna love you for a long long time

Caught in my fears
Blinking back the tears
I can't say you hurt me when you never let me near
And I never drew one response from you
All the while you fell all over girls you never knew
Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine
And I think it's gonna hurt me for a long long time 

Wait for the day 
You'll go away
Knowing that you warned me of the price I'd have to pay
And life's full of flaws
Who knows the cause? 
Living in the memory of a love that never was 
Cause I've done everything I know to try and change your mind
and I think I'm gonna miss you for a long long time
Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine 
And I think I'm gonna love you for a long long time.


----------



## jazz lady

*the eagles...*

City girls just seem to find out early
How to open doors with just a smile
A rich old man
And she won’t have to worry
She’ll dress up all in lace and go in style

Late at night a big old house gets lonely
I guess ev’ry form of refuge has it’s price
And it breaks her heart to think her love is
Only given to a man with hands as cold as ice

So she tells him she must go out for the evening
To comfort an old friend who’s feelin’ down
But he knows where she’s goin’ as she’s leavin’
She is headed for the cheatin’ side of town

You can’t hide your lyin’ eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you’d realize
There ain’t no way to hide your lyin eyes

On the other side of town a boy is waiting
With fiery eyes and dreams no one could steal
She drives on through the nice anticipating
’cause he makes her feel the way she used to feel

She rushes to his arms,
They fall together
She whispers that it’s only for awhile
She swears that soon she’ll be comin’ back forever
She pulls away and leaves him with a smile

You can’t hid your lyin’ eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you’d realize
There ain’t now way to hide you lyin’ eyes

She gets up and pours herself a strong one
And stares out at the stars up in the sky
Another night, it’s gonna be a long one

She draws the shade and hangs her head to cry
She wonders how it ever got this crazy
She thinks about a boy she knew in school
Did she get tired or did she just get lazy? 
She’s so far gone she feels just like a fool
My, oh my, you sure know how to arrange things
You set it up so well, so carefully
Ain’t it funny how your new life didn’t change things
You’re still the same old girl you used to be

You can’t hide your lyin eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you’d realize
There ain’t no way to hide your lyin’ eyes
There ain’t no way to hide your lyin’ eyes
Honey, you can’t hide your lyin’ eyes


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Living in the memory of a love that never was
> Cause I've done everything I know to try and change your mind
> and I think I'm gonna miss you for a long long time
> Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine
> And I think I'm gonna love you for a long long time.



Unrequited (sp?) love stinks.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Unrequited (sp?) love stinks.


Yes, it does.


----------



## jazz lady

*ides of march...*

Hey well 
I'm a friendly stranger in a black sedan 
Won't you hop inside my car. 
I got pictures, got candy 
I'm a loveable man 
And I can take you to the nearest star.

I'm your vehicle baby 
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go. 
I'm your vehicle woman 
But I'm not sure you know 
that I love ya 
I need ya 
I want ya, 
got to have you child, 
Great God in heaven you know I love you. 

Well if you want to be a movie star 
I'll get a ticket to Hollywood. 
But if you want to stayjust the way you are 
You know I think you really should. 
I'm your vehicle baby 
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go. 

I'm your vehicle woman 
But I'm not sure you know 
that I love ya 
I need ya 
I want ya, 
got to have you child, 
Great God in heaven you know I love you. 

Hey well 
I'm a friendly stranger in a black sedan 
Won't you hop inside my car. 
I got pictures, got candy 
I'm a loveable man 
And I can take you to the nearest star. 

I'm your vehicle baby 
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go. 
I'm your vehicle woman 
But I'm not sure you know 
that I love ya 
I need ya 
I want ya, 
got to have you child, 
Great God in heaven you know I love you. 

And I'm your vehicle babe. 
you know 
I love ya 
I need ya 
I want ya, 
got to have you child, 
Great God in heaven you know I love you.


----------



## jazz lady

*for my friends at the buffett concert tonight...I know they're having a great time...*

Nibblin' on sponge cake 
Watchin' the sun bake 
All of those tourists covered with oil 
Strummin' my six-string 
On my front porch swing 
Smell those shrimp they're beginnin' to boil 

Wastin' away again in Margaritaville 
Searching for my lost shaker of salt 
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
But I know it's nobody's fault 

I don't know the reason 
I stayed here all season 
Nothin' to show but this brand new tattoo 
But it's a real beauty 
A Mexican cutie 
How it got here I haven't a clue 

Wastin' away again in Margaritaville 
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt 
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
Now I think 
Hell, it could be my fault 

I blew out my flip-flop 
Stepped on a pop-top 
Cut my heel had to cruise on back home 
But there's booze in the blender 
And soon it will render 
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on 

Wastin' away again in Margaritaville 
Searching for my lost shaker of salt 
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
But I know it's my own damn fault 
Yes and some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
And I know it's my own damn fault

   :drunk:


----------



## jazz lady

*jimmy buffett and alan jackson...*

The sun is hot and that old clock is movin' slow 
And so am I 
The workday passes like molasses in wintertime 
But it's July 

I'm gettin' paid by the hour and older by the minute 
My boss just pushed me over the limit 
I'd like to call it somethin' 
I think I'll just call it a day 

Chorus 
Pour me somethin' tall and strong 
Make it a hurricane before I go insane 
It's only half past twelve but I don't care 
It's 5 O'clock somewhere 

This lunch break is gonna take all afternoon 
half the night 
Tomorrow morning I know they'll be hell to pay 
Hey, but that's alright 

I ain't had a day off now in over a year 
My Jamican vacation's gonna start right here 
Get the phones for me 
You can tell 'em I just sailed away 

Chorus 
Pour me somethin' tall and strong 
Make it a hurricane before I go insane 
It's only half past twelve but I don't care 
It's 5 O'clock somewhere 

I could pay off my tab 
Pour myself in a cab 
And be back to work before 2 

At a moment like this 
I can't help but wonder 
What would Jimmy Buffet do? 

Jimmy Buffet 
Funny you should ask that 
I'd say 
Pour me somethin' tall and strong 
Make it a hurricane before I go insane 
It's only half past twelve but I don't care 

Jimmy buffett and Alan Jackson together 
Pour me somethin' tall and strong 
Make it a hurricane before I go insane 
It's only half past twelve but I don't care 
Alan Jackson: He don't care... I don't care 
It's five o'clock somewhere 

Jimmy Buffett 
What time zone am I on? 
What country am I in? 

Alan Jackson 
It doesn't matter, it's five o'clock somewhere 

Jimmy Buffett 
It's always on 5 in margarittaville come to think of it 

Alan Jackson 
I heard that 

Jimmy Buffett 
You've been to there haven't ya? 

Alan Jackson 
Yes sir. 

Jimmy Buffett 
I seen your boat there 

Alan Jackson 
I've been to margarittaville a few times 

Jimmy Buffett 
Alright, well that's good. 

Alan Jackson 
I'm on my way back. 

Jimmy Buffett 
Well alright, I just wanna make sure you can keep it between the navigational beacon. 
Alright, well it's five o'clock, let's go somewhere. 

Alan Jackson 
I'm ready, crank it up. 

Jimmy Buffett 
Let's get outta here 

Alan Jackson 
I'm gone 

Jimmy Buffett 
Let's get outta here


----------



## jazz lady

*it's a buffett buffet tonight...*

I took off for a weekend last month 
Just to try and recall the whole year 
All of the faces and all of the places 
Wonderin' where they all disappeared 
I didn't ponder the question too long 
I was hungry and went out for a bite 
Ran into a chum with a bottle of rum 
And we wound up drinkin all night 

Chorus: 
It's these changes in latitudes, changes in attitudes 
Nothing remains quite the same 
With all of our running and all of our cunning 
If we couldn't laugh we would all go insane 

Reading departure signs in some big airport 
Reminds me of the places I've been 
Visions of good times that brought so much pleasure 
Makes me want to go back again 
If it suddenly ended tomorrow 
I could somehow adjust to the fall 
Good times and riches and son of a #####es 
I've seen more than I can recall 

Chorus: 
These changes in latitudes, changes in attitudes 
Nothing remains quite the same 
Through all of the islands and all of the highlands 
If we couldn't laugh we would all go insane 

I think about Paris when I'm high on red wine 
I wish I could jump on a plane 
So many nights I just dream of the ocean 
God I wish I was sailin' again 
Oh, yesterday's over my shoulder 
So I can't look back for too long 
There's just too much to see waiting in front of me 
And I know that I just can't go wrong 

Chorus: 
With these changes in latitudes, changes in attitudes 
Nothing remains quite the same 
With all of my running and all of my cunning 
If I couldn't laugh I just would go insane 
If we couldn't laugh we just would go insane 
If we weren't all crazy we would go insane


----------



## jazz lady

*gee, how did I miss THIS one by buffett?*

The five o'clock Friday blows 
I got to let it go 
Put on my weekend clothes 
Turn on the rock 'n' roll 

Throw all our cares away 
It's a ragtop day 
It's a ragtop day 

Classy little white and red 
Turns everybody's head 
My baby meets me at the five and dime 
She's always right on time 

We roll all our cares away 
It's a ragtop day 
It's a ragtop day 

We'll cruise across the county line 
A little dance and dine 
A drive in picture show 
When the midnight's comin' down we're headin' back to town 
She lets her lovin' show 
Whoa oh oh oh whoa 

Feels like we're the only ones to see the mornin' sun 
Sleepin' through the afternoon and risin' with the moon 
Oh don't the stars look bright 
It's a ragtop night 
It's a ragtop night 
We'll throw all our cares away 
I live for that ragtop day 

It's a ragtop day 
It's a ragtop day 
It's a ragtop day


----------



## jazz lady

*Hmmm...kind of reminds me of someone...*

Uh this hotel room's gotta lotta stuff 
Laundry bag and a shoe shine cloth 
Thirty two hangers and a touch tone phone 
Well a light that comes on when I ain't home 

I ain't home 
I ain't home 
You better leave a message 'cause 
I ain't home 

They got an air conditioner for when I'm hot 
A radiator for when I'm not 
Two big chairs sittin' side by side 
With a holy bible and the TV Guide 

TV Guide 
The TV Guide 
Great God Almighty 
It's the TV Guide 

I gotta second story view from curb to curb 
I gotta sign that reads "Do Not Disturb" 
A monogrammed towel and a bucket of ice 
A chest of drawers and a mirror that lies 

Mirror that lies 
A mirror that lies 
That couldn't be me 
In the gorilla disguise 

They got a room service menu for food and drink 
A porcelain throne and an aluminum sink 
Two big pillows to rest my head 
A Magic Fingers and a king-size bed 

Put in a quarter 
Turn out the light 
Magic Fingers makes ya feel alright 

Uh feel alright 
Feel alright 
Magic Fingers makes you feel alright 

Uh this ol' hotel's all right with me 
They pay the postage if you lose the key 
This hotel room's gotta lot of stuff 
But I do believe I've had enough 

Called my baby said don't you pout 
I'm packin' my bags and I'm checkin' out 
Just as soon as you hang up the telephone 
Stick a candle in the window I'm comin' home 

Comin' home 
Uh comin' home 
Stick a candle in the window 
I'm comin' home 

Whoa comin' home 
Comin' home 
Stick a candle in the window 
I'm comin' home


----------



## jazz lady

*too true...*

The universe is runnin' away 
I heard it on the news just the other day 
There's this new stuff called dark energy 
We can't measure and we can't see 
It's some elemental mystery 
Train that we can't catch 

But our heads are in the oven 
And somebody's 'bout to strike a match 

Meanwhile back on our big round ball 
Things are getting serious as cholesterol 
Permutations, calculations, 
Greedy piggies at the trough 
Arrogance and ignorance 
Just to top it off 
I just can't keep up with the Nasdaq 
Who got sold and bought 
I've got to take my lunch break 
But I'll leave you with a little for thought 

Maybe it's all too simple 
For our brains to figure it out 
What if the hokey pokey 
Is all it really is about 

What if life is just a cosmic joke 
Like spiders in your underwear or olives in 
your coke 
My life can get as messy as a day old sticky bun 
So I arm myself with punch lines and a big ol' 
water gun 
They say it's not that simple but just maybe it 
should be 
It's time to change the subject, would you join me 
in a cup of herbal tea? 

Maybe it's all too simple 
For our brains to figure it out 
What if the hokey pokey 
Is all it really is about 

I still believe in rock 'n' roll 
It pays my bills and soothes my soul 
There really really isn't 
A whole lot more around 
Except for Frank Sinatra and the Big 
band sound 
I want music in the music 
I want chicken in the soup 
I want caffeine in my system let's revive 
the hula hoop 

Maybe it's all too simple 
For our brains to figure it out 
What if the hokey pokey 
Is all it really is about


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hey well
> I'm a friendly stranger in a black sedan
> Won't you hop inside my car.
> I got pictures, got candy
> I'm a loveable man
> And I can take you to the nearest star.


This one time in Tuba Band Camp...






This tune was a regular in HS Marching Band.  Great lyrics, fine jam!


----------



## tomchamp

My daddy left home when I was three
And he didn't leave much to ma and me
Just this old guitar and an empty bottle of booze.
Now, I don't blame him cause he run and hid
But the meanest thing that he ever did
Was before he left, he went and named me "Sue."

Well, he must o' thought that is quite a joke
And it got a lot of laughs from a' lots of folk,
It seems I had to fight my whole life through.
Some gal would giggle and I'd get red
And some guy'd laugh and I'd bust his head,
I tell ya, life ain't easy for a boy named "Sue."

Well, I grew up quick and I grew up mean,
My fist got hard and my wits got keen,
I'd roam from town to town to hide my shame.
But I made a vow to the moon and stars
That I'd search the honky-tonks and bars
And kill that man who gave me that awful name.

Well, it was Gatlinburg in mid-July
And I just hit town and my throat was dry,
I thought I'd stop and have myself a brew.
At an old saloon on a street of mud,
There at a table, dealing stud,
Sat the dirty, mangy dog that named me "Sue."

Well, I knew that snake was my own sweet dad
From a worn-out picture that my mother'd had,
And I knew that scar on his cheek and his evil eye.
He was big and bent and gray and old,
And I looked at him and my blood ran cold
And I said: "My name is 'Sue!' How do you do!
Now your gonna die!!"

Well, I hit him hard right between the eyes
And he went down, but to my surprise,
He come up with a knife and cut off a piece of my ear.
But I busted a chair right across his teeth
And we crashed through the wall and into the street
Kicking and a' gouging in the mud and the blood and the beer.

I tell ya, I've fought tougher men
But I really can't remember when,
He kicked like a mule and he bit like a crocodile.
I heard him laugh and then I heard him cuss,
He went for his gun and I pulled mine first,
He stood there lookin' at me and I saw him smile.

And he said: "Son, this world is rough
And if a man's gonna make it, he's gotta be tough
And I knew I wouldn't be there to help ya along.
So I give ya that name and I said goodbye
I knew you'd have to get tough or die
And it's the name that helped to make you strong."

He said: "Now you just fought one hell of a fight
And I know you hate me, and you got the right
To kill me now, and I wouldn't blame you if you do.
But ya ought to thank me, before I die,
For the gravel in ya guts and the spit in ya eye
Cause I'm the son-of-a-##### that named you "Sue.'"

I got all choked up and I threw down my gun
And I called him my pa, and he called me his son,
And I came away with a different point of view.
And I think about him, now and then,
Every time I try and every time I win,
And if I ever have a son, I think I'm gonna name him
Bill or George! Anything but Sue! I still hate that name!



 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## morganj614

It doesn't mean much
It doesn't mean anything at all
The life I've left behind me
Is a cold room
I've crossed the last line
From where I can't return
Where every step I took in faith
Betrayed me
And led me from my home

And sweet
Sweet surrender
Is all that I have to give

You take me in
No questions asked
You strip away the ugliness
That surrounds me
Are you an angel
Am I already that gone
I only hope
That I won't disappoint you
When I'm down here
On my knees

And sweet
Sweet
Sweet surrender
Is all that I have to give

Sweet
Sweet
Sweet surrender
Is all that I have to give

And I don't understand
By the touch of your hand
I would be the one to fall

I miss the little things
Oh I miss everything

It doesn't mean much
It doesn't mean anything at all
The life I left behind me
Is a cold room


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> They got a room service menu for food and drink
> A porcelain throne and an aluminum sink
> Two big pillows to rest my head
> A Magic Fingers and a king-size bed


----------



## cattitude

There's a place up ahead and I'm goin'
Just as fast as my feet can fly
Come away, come away if you're goin',
Leave the sinkin' ship behind.

Come on the risin' wind,
We're goin' up around the bend.
Ooh!

Bring a song and a smile for the banjo,
Better get while the gettin's good,
Hitch a ride to the end of the highway
Where the neons turn to wood.

You can ponder perpetual motion,
Fix your mind on a crystal day,
Always time for a good conversation,
There's an ear for what you say.

Catch a ride to the end of the highway
And we'll meet by the big red tree,
There's a place up ahead and I'm goin',
Come along, come along with me.


----------



## kwillia

Groovin' . . . on a Sunday afternoon
Really couldn't get away too soon
I can't imagine anything that's better
The world is ours whenever we're together
There ain't a place I'd like to be instead of . . .
Groovin' . . . down a crowded avenue
Doin' anything we like to do
There's always lots of things that we can see
We can be anyone we want to be
And all those happy people we could meet just . . .
Groovin' . . . on a Sunday afternoon
Really couldn't get away too soon
Ah-ha-ha [3 times]
We'll keep on spending sunny days this way
We're gonna talk and laugh our time away
I feel it comin' closer day by day
Life would be ecstasy, you and me endlessly . . .
Groovin' . . . on a Sunday afternoon
Really couldn't get away too soon
Ah-ha-ha [3 times]


----------



## RoseRed

Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones 
Got a Basketball Jones, oh baby, oo-oo-ooo 
Yes, I am the victim of a Basketball Jones 
Ever since I was a little baby, I always be dribblin' 
In fac', I was de baddest dribbler in the whole neighborhood 
Then one day, my mama bought me a basketball 
And I loved that basketball 
I took that basketball with me everywhere I went 
That basketball was like a basketball to me 
I even put that basketball underneath my pillow 
Maybe that's why I can't sleep at night 
I need help, ladies and gentlemens 
I need someone to stand beside me 
I need, I need someone to set a pick for me at the free-throw line of life 
Someone I can pass to 
Someone to hit the open man on the give-and-go 
And not end up in the popcorn machine 
So cheerleaders, help me out 
{cheerleaders sing repeatedly...} 
(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones) 
(I got a Basketball Jones, oh baby, oo-oo-ooo) 
{while Tyrone Shoelaces sings/speaks...} 
Oh, that sounds so sweet 
Sing it out 
C'mon Coach Booty, Red Blazer, sing along with me 
That be bad, honky 
Yeah I want everybody in the whole stadium to stand up and sing with us 
Oh yeah, sing it out like you're proud 
All right, everybody watchin' coast-to-coast, sing along with us 
Bill Russell, sing along with us 
Chick Hearn, sing along with us 
Chris Schenkel, don't sing nothin' 
Oh, it feels so good 
Gimme the ball I'll go one-on-one against the world, left-handed 
I could stuff it from center court with my toes 
I could jump on top of the backboard, take off a quarter, leave fifteen cents change 
I could, I could dribble behind my back 
I got more moves than Ex-Lax I'm bad 
I could dribble with my tongue 
Here I go down court, try to stop me 
You can't stop me 'cause I got a Basketball Jones 
Here I come 
That's my hook shot with my eyebrow 
Yeah, I could dunk it with my nose 
I'm, I'm bad as King Kong, gimme the ball 
I'm hot, I'm hot as..., I'm hot as..., I'm hot as... uh 
Uh, uh, uh, uh 
(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, Basketball Jones) 
(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, Basketball Jones) 
(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, Basketball Jones) 
(Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, I got a Basketball Jones, Basketball Jones) 
{fade}


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I got more moves than Ex-Lax I'm bad
> I could dribble with my tongue
> Here I go down court, try to stop me
> You can't stop me 'cause I got a Basketball Jones
> {fade}


  
You really cranked up the way back machine for that one.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


I saw it and immediately thought of you.


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You really cranked up the way back machine for that one.



I heard it today for the very first time.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> This one time in Tuba Band Camp...


  A lot of stuff happens at band camp, that's for sure.  







> This tune was a regular in HS Marching Band. Great lyrics, fine jam!


I love it, but it's a couple years before my days in HS.  Our favorites were "Peg" by Steely Dan and "Sir Duke" by Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I heard it today for the very first time.


So you had a virgin moment...


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So you had a virgin moment...


What a letdown.  No fireworks.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What a letdown.  No fireworks.


Isn't that pretty much par for the course of virgin moments...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Isn't that pretty much par for the course of virgin moments...



Even some not so virgin moments.


----------



## tomchamp

Now, I don't know, I don't know where I'm a gonna go
when the volcano blow.
Let me say it now,
I don't know, I don't know where I'm a gonna go
when the volcano blow. 

Ground, she movin' under me.
Tidal waves out on the sea.
Sulphur smoke up in the sky.
Pretty soon we learn to fly 

Chorus
Let me hear you, now
I don't know, I don't know where I'm a gonna go
when the volcano blow.
Let me hear you now.
I don't know, I don't know where I'm a gonna go
when the volcano blow. 

My girl quickly say to me,
"Mon you better watch your feet."
Lava come down soft and hot.
"You better lava me now or lava me not. 

Chorus 

No time to count what I'm worth,
cause I just left the planet Earth.
Where I go I hope there's rhum.
Not to worry mon soon come. 

Chorus 

But I don't want to land in New York City,
I don't want to land in Mexico.
I don't want to land on no Three Mile Island;
I don't want to see my skin a-glow. 

Don't want to land in Comanche Sky Park,
or in Nashville, Tennessee.
I don't want to land in no San Juan airport or
the Yukon Territory. 

Don't want to land no San Diego.
Don't want to land in no Buzzards Bay.
I don't want to land on no Ayahtolla. 
I got nothin' more to say.


----------



## kwillia

She used to call me baby; I thought she was such a lady.
But, my, how things have changed since time's moved on.
I fear for my last dollar, an' all she'll do is holler.
Oh, my life has become a country song. 

I've learned she can resist me by the way she always disses me,
An' comes to bed at night with that cold cream on.
Sometimes I might feel frisky, but these days it's just too risky.
It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long. 

All day long, it goes on and on.
If a tree fell in the forest, she didn't hear it, would I still be wrong?
I guess I should admit it, she ain't ever gonna quit it:
It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long. 

Man, I remember when her eyes used to be so blue an' shiny.
God, you ought to see what's happened to her hiney: (Her what?) Her hiney!
Man, that thing is big enoug to land a small plane on. (Small plane? Your tellin' it. )
I used to roll her in the clover, (Mmm huh!) but, thank God, those days are over.(I believe.)
It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long. 

All day long, she gnaws on and on.
If some day, they dropped the big one,
I'd say: "Sweet Jesus, she's finally gonna leave me alone."
It's all right if we say it, 'cause the radio won't play it.
It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long.
It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> She used to call me baby; I thought she was such a lady.
> But, my, how things have changed since time's moved on.
> I fear for my last dollar, an' all she'll do is holler.
> Oh, my life has become a country song.
> 
> I've learned she can resist me by the way she always disses me,
> An' comes to bed at night with that cold cream on.
> Sometimes I might feel frisky, but these days it's just too risky.
> It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long.
> 
> All day long, it goes on and on.
> If a tree fell in the forest, she didn't hear it, would I still be wrong?
> I guess I should admit it, she ain't ever gonna quit it:
> It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long.
> 
> Man, I remember when her eyes used to be so blue an' shiny.
> God, you ought to see what's happened to her hiney: (Her what?) Her hiney!
> Man, that thing is big enoug to land a small plane on. (Small plane? Your tellin' it. )
> I used to roll her in the clover, (Mmm huh!) but, thank God, those days are over.(I believe.)
> It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long.
> 
> All day long, she gnaws on and on.
> If some day, they dropped the big one,
> I'd say: "Sweet Jesus, she's finally gonna leave me alone."
> It's all right if we say it, 'cause the radio won't play it.
> It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long.
> It's hard to kiss the lips, at night, that chew your ass out all day long.




That is Boy's song.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> That is Boy's song.


It is my boy's song too... it cracks him up everytime it comes on XM radio...  We heard it coming home today.


----------



## tomchamp

PIRATE LOOKS AT FORTY Jimmy Buffett
Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call,
Wanted to sail upon your waters
since I was three feet tall.
You've seen it all, you've seen it all. 

Watch the men who rode you,
Switch from sails to steam.
And in your belly you hold the treasure
that few have ever seen, most of them dreams,
Most of them dreams. 

Yes, I am a pirate two hundred years too late.
The cannons don't thunder there's nothin' to plunder
I'm an over forty victim of fate
Arriving too late, arriving too late. 

I've done a bit of smugglin'
I've run my share of grass.
I made enough money to buy Miami,
But I pissed it away so fast,
Never meant to last, never meant to last. 

I have been drunk now for over two weeks,
I passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks,
But I've got to stop wishin',
Got to go fishin', I'm down to rock bottom again.
Just a few friends, just a few friends. 

Instrumental 

I go for younger women, lived with several awhile
And though I ran away, they'll come back one day.
And still could manage a smile
It just takes awhile, just takes awhile. 

Mother, mother ocean, after all these years I've found
My occupational hazard being my occupations
just not around.
I feel like I've drowned,
Gonna head uptown.


----------



## kwillia

*F.Y.I... I sound like her in the shower....*

I wonder where your heart is,
'Cos it sure don't feel like it's here.
Sometimes I think you wish,
That I would just disappear.
Have I got it all wrong?
Have you felt this way long?
Are you already gone? 

Do you feel lonely,
When you're here by my side?
Does the sound of freedom,
Echo in your mind?
Do you wish you were by yourself,
Or that I was someone else?
Anyone else. 

Where would you be,
If you weren't here with me?
Where would you go,
If you were single and free?
Who would you love,
Would it be me?
Where would you be? 

I don't wanna hold you back.
No, I don't wanna slow you down.
I don't wanna make you feel,
Like you are tied up and bound.
'Cos that's not what love's about;
If there's no chance we can work it out,
Tell me now.
Oh, tell me, tell me now. 

Where would you be,
If you weren't here with me?
Where would you go,
If you were single and free?
Who would you love,
Would it be me?
Where would you be? 

Have I become the enemy?
Is it hard to be yourself in my company? 

Where would you be,
If you weren't here with me?
Where would you go,
If you were single and free?
Who would you love,
Would it be me?
Where would you be? 

Oh, tell me, tell me now.
Where would you be?
Where would you go?
Who would you love?
Would it be me?  

Instrumental Fade off.


----------



## cattitude

Something in the way she moves
Attracts me like no other lover,
Something in the way she woos me.
I don’t want to leave her now,
You know I believe and how.
Somewhere in her smile she knows
That I don’t need no other lover.
Something in her style that shows me.
I don’t want to leave her now,
You know I believe and how.
You’re asking me will my love grow,
I don’t know, I don’t know.
You stick around now it may show,
I don’t know, I don’t know.
Something in the way she knows
And all I have to do is think of her,
Something in the things she shows me.
I don’t want to leave her now,
You know I believe and how.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wonder where your heart is,
> 'Cos it sure don't feel like it's here.
> Sometimes I think you wish,
> That I would just disappear.
> Have I got it all wrong?
> Have you felt this way long?
> Are you already gone?
> 
> Do you feel lonely,
> When you're here by my side?
> Does the sound of freedom,
> Echo in your mind?
> Do you wish you were by yourself,
> Or that I was someone else?
> Anyone else.
> 
> Where would you be,
> If you weren't here with me?
> Where would you go,
> If you were single and free?
> Who would you love,
> Would it be me?
> Where would you be?
> 
> I don't wanna hold you back.
> No, I don't wanna slow you down.
> I don't wanna make you feel,
> Like you are tied up and bound.
> 'Cos that's not what love's about;
> If there's no chance we can work it out,
> Tell me now.
> Oh, tell me, tell me now.
> 
> Where would you be,
> If you weren't here with me?
> Where would you go,
> If you were single and free?
> Who would you love,
> Would it be me?
> Where would you be?
> 
> Have I become the enemy?
> Is it hard to be yourself in my company?
> 
> Where would you be,
> If you weren't here with me?
> Where would you go,
> If you were single and free?
> Who would you love,
> Would it be me?
> Where would you be?
> 
> Oh, tell me, tell me now.
> Where would you be?
> Where would you go?
> Who would you love?
> Would it be me?
> 
> Instrumental Fade off.




who is it?  does she scream?


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> who is it?  does she scream?


Martina McBride. She is awesome.


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Martina McBride. She is awesome.


----------



## Kyle

Standin' in the corner
Of toulouse and dauphine
Waitin' on marie-ondine
I'm tryin' to place a tune
Under a louisiana moonbeam
On the planet of New Orleans
In a bar they call the saturn
And in her eyes of green
And somethin' that she said in a dream
Inside of my suit I got my mojo root
And a true love figurine
For the planet of new orleans


New Orleans - the other planet
With other life upon it
And everythin' that's shakin' in between
If you should ever land upon it
You better know what's on it
The planet of New Orleans


Now I'm tryin' to find my way
Through the rain and the steam
I'm lookin' straight ahead through the screen
And then I heard her say
Somethin' in the limousine
'bout taking a ride across the planet of New Orleans


If she was an ace
And I was just a jack
And the cards were never seen
We could have been the king and the queen
But she took me back to her courtyard
Where magnolia perfume screams
Behind the gates and the granite
Of the planet of New Orleans
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## tomchamp

*Linda!*

I'd lay my head on the railroad tracks
And wait for the Double E
But the train don't run bye here no more
Poor, poor pitiful me

Poor, poor pitiful me
Poor, poor pitiful me
These young girls won't let me be
Lord have mercy on me
Woe is me

Well, I met a girl in West Hollywood
I ain't naming names
She really worked me over good
She was just like Jesse James
She really worked me over good
She was a credit to her gender
She put me through some changes, Lord
Sort of like a Waring blender

Poor, poor pitiful me
Poor, poor pitiful me
These young girls won't let me be
Lord have mercy on me
Woe is me

Well, I met a girl at the Rainbow bar
She asked me if I'd beat her
She took me back to the Hyatt House
I don't want to talk about it

Poor, poor pitiful me
Poor, poor pitiful me
These young girls won't let me be
Lord have mercy on me
Woe is me


----------



## Kyle

[font=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica][font=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica]Wake up little Suzie, wake up, wake up little Suzie, wake up
We both fell sound asleep, wake up little Suzie and weep
The movie's over, it's four o'clock and we're in trouble deep

CHORUS
Wake up little Suzie, wake up little Suzie
Well, what're we gonna tell your mama, what're we gonna tell your papa
What're gonna tell our friends when they say 'ooh la la'
Wake up little Suzie, wake up little Suzie
Well, I told your mama that you'd be in by ten
Well, Suzie baby, looks like we goofed again

Wake up little Suzie, wake up little Suzie, we gotta go home

Wake up little Suzie, wake up, wake up little Suzie, wake up
The movie wasn't so hot, it didn't have much of a plot
We fell asleep, our goose is cooked, our reputation is shot

CHORUS

Wake up little Suzie
​
[/font][/font]


----------



## Kyle

Don't ya love her madly
Don't ya need her badly
Don't ya love her ways
Tell me what you say

Don't ya love her madly
Wanna be her daddy
Don't ya love her face
Don't ya love her as she's walkin' out the door
Like she did one thousand times before

Don't ya love her ways
Tell me what you say
Don't ya love her as she's walkin' out the door

All your love
All your love
All your love
All your love

All your love is gone
So sing a lonely song
Of a deep blue dream
Seven horses seem to be on the mark

Yeah, don't you love her
Don't you love her as she's walkin' out the door

All your love
All your love
All your love

Yeah, all your love is gone
So sing a lonely song
Of a deep blue dream
Seven horses seem to be on the mark


----------



## cattitude

Kyle said:
			
		

> [font=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica][font=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica]Wake up little Suzie, wake up, wake up little Suzie, wake up
> We both fell sound asleep, wake up little Suzie and weep
> The movie's over, it's four o'clock and we're in trouble deep
> 
> CHORUS
> Wake up little Suzie, wake up little Suzie
> Well, what're we gonna tell your mama, what're we gonna tell your papa
> What're gonna tell our friends when they say 'ooh la la'
> Wake up little Suzie, wake up little Suzie
> Well, I told your mama that you'd be in by ten
> Well, Suzie baby, looks like we goofed again
> 
> Wake up little Suzie, wake up little Suzie, we gotta go home
> 
> Wake up little Suzie, wake up, wake up little Suzie, wake up
> The movie wasn't so hot, it didn't have much of a plot
> We fell asleep, our goose is cooked, our reputation is shot
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> Wake up little Suzie
> ​
> [/font][/font]






  Joop


----------



## kwillia

CHORUS
Don't want your lo-o-o-o-ove anymore
Don't want your ki-i-i-i-isses, that's for sure
I die each time I hear this sound
Here he co-o-o-o-omes, that's Kathy's clown?

I've gotta stand tall, you know a man can't crawl
But when he knows you tell lies and he hears em passin by
He's not a man at all

CHORUS

When you see me shed a tear and you know that it's sincere
Dontcha think it's kinda sad that you're treatin me so bad
Or don't you even care

CHORUS

FADE
That's Kathy's clown
That's Kathy's clown


----------



## Kyle

always heard that his herb was top shelf 
Lord I just could not wait to find out for myself. 
Well don't knock it till you've tried it. 
And I've tried it my friend. 
I'll never smoke weed with Willie again! 

Now we learned a hard lesson in a small Texas town 
He fired up a fat boy and he passed it around 
The last words I spoke before they tucked me in 
I may discount bungee jump but, 
I'll never smoke weed with Willie again. 

[Chorus:] 
I'll never smoke weed with Willie again 
My party's all over before it begins 
You CAN pour me some old whiskey River my friend. 
But I'll never smoke weed with Willie again 

We hopped on his old bus the Honeysuckle Rose 
The party was Huntsville, but it was after the show 
Alone in the front lounge, just me and him 
I took one friendly puff and the grim creeper set in 

[Chorus] 

Now we're passin' the guitar, we're tellin' good jokes 
I can tell one's a comin' 'cause I'm smellin' smoke 
No I do not partake I just let it pass by 
With a grin on my face and a great contact high 

[Chorus] 

In the fetal position with drool on my chin 
We broke down and smoked weed with Willie again


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:
			
		

> In the fetal position with drool on my chin
> We broke down and smoked weed with Willie again


----------



## kwillia

*Wake me my lady
Don't let me sleep
Open my eyes
To the wonders you keep
Let me look at you
See how you shine
I'll fall in love
Like I've done every time

Lay me in soft green grass
Down where the river runs
Under the mountain caps
Gold with the setting sun
Walk me along the bay
Beyond the verdant trees
Carry me with your grace
Forever comfort me

You walk on water
Searching the East
The souls of the masses
Pass at your feet
Looking up at you
Tears in their eyes
Fathers of fathers of fathers
Gone by

Walk me down old main streets
Ride me down rusty rails
Fields full of summer wheat
Peppered with rounded bales
Steeples where church bells ring
Lighthouses by the sea
Reach out through gathered storms
Faithfully comfort me

I am your tired
I am your poor in spirit
Yearning to breathe
Breathe, free
Breathe, free

Lay me in soft green grass
Down where the river runs
Under the mountain caps
Gold with the setting sun
Walk me along the bay
Beyond the verdant trees
Carry me with your grace
Forever comfort me

Walk me down old main streets
Ride me down rusty rails
Fields full of summer wheat
Peppered with rounded bales
Steeples where church bells ring
Lighthouses by the sea
Reach out through gathered storms
Faithfully comfort me
*


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's Kathy's clown
> That's Kathy's clown


:shrug:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :shrug:


:shrug:

<img src="http://www.theotter.net/albums/fursuits/album10.highlight.jpg">


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

>




:goodtimes:


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> :goodtimes:


Oh, yeah.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> <img src="http://www.theotter.net/albums/fursuits/album10.highlight.jpg">


----------



## kwillia

*Flogging Molly...*

Lookin' down through a tide of no return 
Is a field where the crops no longer grow 
Parched is the land, strangled an' be damned 
There for the Grace Of God Go I

Down beside where the riverbed sleeps 
Is a man not knowin' what he should feel 
Mocked by the wave that beats the waters edge 
There for the Grace Of God Go I

If I ever hurt another like thee again 
I would drown myself beneath your name 
Lost was the child, we all once did hide 
There for the Grace Of God Go I


----------



## kwillia

They’re still racing out at the trestles
But that blood it never burned in her veins
Now I hear she’s got a house up in fairview
And a style she’s trying to maintain
Well if she wants to see me
You can tell her that I’m easily found
Tell her there’s a spot out `neath abram’s
bridge
And tell her there’s a darkness on the edge of
town

Everybody’s got a secret sonny
Something that they just can’t face
Some folks spend their whole lives trying to keep
it
They carry it with them every step that they
take
Till some day they just cut it loose
Cut it loose or let it drag `em down
Where no one asks any questions
Or looks too long in your face
In the darkness on the edge of town

Some folks are born into a good life
Other folks get it anyway anyhow
I lost my money and I lost my wife
Them things don’t seem to matter much to me now
Tonight I’ll be on that hill `cause I can’t stop
I’ll be on that hill with everything I got
Lives on the line where dreams are found and
lost
I’ll be there on time and I’ll pay the cost
For wanting things that can only be found
In the darkness on the edge of town


----------



## kwillia

*Randy Newman...*

Out among the stars I sail,
Way beyond the moon
In my silver ship I sail
A dream that ended to soon
Now I know exactly who I am,
And what I’m here for
And I will go sailing no more

All the things I thought I’d be,
All the brave things I’d done
Vanished like a snowflake,
With the rising of the sun
Never more to sail my ship,
Where no man has gone before
And I will go sailing no more

No it can’t be true
I could fly if I wanted to
Like a bird in the sky,
I believe I can fly
Why I’d fly

Clearly now, I will go sailing, no more


----------



## kwillia

*More Randy... he sang this song for me...*

I’m different and I don’t care who knows it
Somethin’ about me
It’s not the same, yeah
I’m different and that’s how it goes
Ain’t gonna play no goddamn game

Got a different way a walkin’
I got a different kind of smile
I got a different way a talkin’
Drives the men kind of wild
(kind of wild)

(whe’s different)
And I don’t care who knows it
(somethin’ about her)
It’s not the same
(she’s different)
And that’s how it goes
(and she’s not gonna play your gosh darn game)

I ain’t sayin’ I’m better than you are
But maybe I am
I only know that when I look in the mirror
I like the woman
(we like the woman)

I’m different and I don’t care who knows it
Somethin’ about me
Not the same
I’m different and that’s how it goes
Ain’t gonna play your goddamn game

When I walk down the street in the mornin’
Blue birds are singin’ in the tall oak tree
They sing a little song for the people
And they sing a little song for me

(she’s different and she don’t care who knows it
Somethin’ about her
Not the same
she’s different and that’s how it goes
Ain’t gonna play your gosh darn game)

I’m different and I don’t care who knows it
Somethin’ about me
Not the same
I’m different and that’s how it goes
Ain’t gonna play no boss man’s game


----------



## jazz lady

*for k...heard some bruce on the way home tonight...*

Tear drops on the city
Bad Scooter searching for his groove
Seem like the whole world walking pretty
And you can't find the room to move
Well everybody better move over, that's all
I'm running on the bad side
And I got my back to the wall
Tenth Avenue freeze-out, Tenth Avenue freeze-out

I'm stranded in the jungle
Taking all the heat they was giving
The night is dark but the sidewalk's bright
And lined with the light of the living
From a tenement window a transistor blasts
Turn around the corner things got real quiet real fast
She hit me with a Tenth Avenue freeze-out
Tenth Avenue freeze-out
And I'm all alone, I'm all alone
And kid you better get the picture
And I'm on my own, I'm on my own
And I can't go home

When the change was made uptown
And the Big Man joined the band
From the coastline to the city
All the little pretties raise their hands
I'm gonna sit back right easy and laugh
When Scooter and the Big Man bust this city in half
With a Tenth Avenue freeze-out, Tenth Avenue freeze-out
Tenth Avenue freeze-out...

:guitar:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Tear drops on the city
> Bad Scooter searching for his groove
> Seem like the whole world walking pretty
> And you can't find the room to move
> Well everybody better move over, that's all
> I'm running on the bad side
> And I got my back to the wall
> Tenth Avenue freeze-out, Tenth Avenue freeze-out
> :guitar:



Thanks, Jazzy!  I sing along to this one at the top of my lungs... it's definately one of my favs!


----------



## jazz lady

*another heard today...from boz scaggs...*

Baby's into running around 
Hanging with the crowd 
Putting your business in the street talking out loud 
Saying you bought her this and that 
And how much you done spent 
I swear she must believe it's all heaven sent 
Hey boy you better bring the chick around 
To the sad truth the dirty lowdown 

(Who I wonder who) taught her how to talk like that 
(Who I wonder who) gave her that big idea 

Nothing you can't handle nothing you ain't got 
Put the money on the table and drive it off the lot 
Turn on that ole lovelight and turn a maybe to a yes 
Same old schoolboy game got you into this mess 
Hey son better get back to town 
Face the sad old truth the dirty lowdown 

(Who I wonder who) put those ideas in your head 
(Who I wonder who) yeah 
Come on back down little son 
Dig the low low low low lowdown 

You ain't got to be so bad got to be so cold 
This dog eat dog existence sure is getting old 
Got to have a Jones for this Jones for that 
This running with the Joneses boy 
Just ain't where it's at 
You gonna come back around 
To the sad sad truth the dirty lowdown 

(Who I wonder who) got you thinking like that boy 
(Who I wonder who) 
(Who I wonder who said who I wonder who) 
Oh look out for that lowdown 
That dirty dirty dirty dirty lowdown 
(Who I wonder who ohh ohh) 
Got you thinking like that


----------



## jazz lady

*my favorite boz scaggs song...mmm...*

Hope they never end this song 
This could take us all night long 
I looked at the moon and I felt blue 
Then I looked again and I saw you 
Eyes like fire in the night 
Bridges burning with their light 
Now I want to spend the whole night through 
And Honey, Yes, I'd like to spend it all on you 

Love, look what you've done to me 
Never thought I'd fall again so easily 
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me 
Leading me to feel this way..... 

<instrumental> 

They might fade and turn to stone 
Let's get crazy all alone 
Hold me closer than you'd ever dare 
Close your eyes and I'll be there 
After all is said and done 
After all you are the one 
Take me up your stairs and through the door 
Take me where we don't care anymore..... 

Love, look what you've done to me 
Never thought I'd fall again so easily 
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me ...would you 
Leading me to feel this way..... 

<instrumental> 

Love, look what you've done to me 
Never thought I'd fall again so easily 
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me 
Leading me to feel this way.....


----------



## jazz lady

*love this one...*

Baby I’m amazed at the way you love me all the time
Maybe I’m afraid of the way I’ll leave you
Baby, I’m amazed at the way you fool me all the time
You hung me on a line
Baby, I’m amazed at the way I really need you

Baby, I’m a man, oh baby,
I’m a lonely man who’s in the middle of something
That he doesn’t really understand
Baby, I’m a man, oh baby,
You’re the only woman that could ever help me
Baby, won’t you try to understand

Baby, I’m a man, oh baby,
I’m a lonely man who’s in the middle of something
That he does not really understand
Baby, I’m a man, oh baby,
You’re the only one that could ever help me
Baby, won’t you try to understand

Baby, I’m amazed at the way you’re with me all the time
Baby, I’m afraid of the way I’ll leave ya’
Baby, I’m amazed at the way you help me sing the song
You right me when I’m wrong
Baby I’m amazed at the way I really need you

Baby, I’m a man, oh baby,
I’m a lonely man who’s in the middle of something
That he does not really understand
Baby, I’m a man, oh baby,
You’re the only woman that could ever help me
Baby, won’t you try to understand


----------



## jazz lady

*okay, this one from todd rudgren just made me laugh...*

Onomatopoeia every time I see ya
My senses tell me hubba
And I just can’t disagree
I get a feeling in my heart that I can’t describe
It’s sort of lub, dub, lub, dub
A sound in my head that I can’t describe
It’s sort of zoom, zip, hiccup, drip
Ding, dong, crunch, crack, bark, meow, whinnie, quack

Onomatopoeia in proximity ya
Rearrange my brain in a strange cacophony
I get a feeling somewhere that I can’t describe
It’s sort of uh, uh, uh, uh
A sound in my head that I can’t describe
It’s sort of whack, whir, wheeze, whine
Sputter, splat, squirt, scrape
Clink, clank, clunk, clatter
Crash, bang, beep, buzz
Ring, rip, roar, retch
Twang, toot, tinkle, thud
Pop, plop, plunk, pow
Snort, snuk, sniff, smack
Screech, splash, squish, squeek
Jingle, rattle, squeal, boing
Honk, hoot, hack, belch


----------



## jazz lady

*...*

I wish I had all you ever wanted
I’d give it right to you
But I don’t have it

How could I ever find it,
The strength to let you go
’cause I don’t have it
When will I have it? 

And it goes, and it goes on
And it goes on

You won’t see me cry
You know I decided
That I’m gonna pull myself together
And find a way to fight it
I’m gonna have to hide it
You won’t see me cry
You won’t see me cry

I’ve got no choice but to face it
I have to let you know that I don’t like it
My love is good for someone
And it may take some time
But I will find him
Why should I waste it? 

When I go,
When I go on
I will go on

You won’t see me cry
You know I decided
That I’m gonna pull myself together
And find a way to fight it
Even if I have to hide it
You won’t see me cry
You won’t see me cry
You won’t see me...(oh ah uh)

I finally decided
And I found the way to fight it...

So you won’t see me...cry
You won’t see me cry


----------



## Kyle

*To the tune of "Modern Major General"*

There's antimony, arsenic, aluminum, selenium
And hydrogen and oxygen and nitrogen and rhenium
And nickel, neodymium, neptunium, germanium
And iron, americium, ruthenium, uranium
Europium, zirconium, lutetium, vanadium
And lanthanum and osmium and astatine and radium
And gold and protactinium and indium and gallium
And iodine and thorium and thulium and thallium

There's yttrium, ytterbium, actinium, rubidium
And boron, gadolinium, niobium, iridium
And strontium and silicon and silver and samarium
And bismuth, bromine, lithium, beryllium, and barium

Isn't that interesting? I knew you would. I hope you're all taking
notes, because there's going to be a short quiz next period.

There's holmium and helium and hafnium and erbium
And phosphorus and francium and fluorine and terbium
And manganese and mercury, molybdenum, magnesium
Dysprosium and scandium and cerium and cesium
And lead, praseodymium, and platinum, plutonium
Palladium, promethium, potassium, polonium
And tantalum, technetium, titanium, tellodium
And cadmium and calcium and chromium and curium

There's sulfur, californium, and fermium, berkelium
And also mendelevium, einsteinium, nobelium
And argon, krypton, neon, radon, xenon, zinc, and rhodium
And chlorine, carbon, cobalt, copper, tungsten, tin, and sodium

These are the only ones of which
The news has come to Harvard
And there may be many others
But they haven't been discovered


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> There's antimony, arsenic, aluminum, selenium
> And hydrogen and oxygen and nitrogen and rhenium
> And nickel, neodymium, neptunium, germanium
> And iron, americium, ruthenium, uranium
> Europium, zirconium, lutetium, vanadium
> And lanthanum and osmium and astatine and radium
> And gold and protactinium and indium and gallium
> And iodine and thorium and thulium and thallium
> .......
> 
> These are the only ones of which
> The news has come to Harvard
> And there may be many others
> But they haven't been discovered



  What in the heck did YOU dream of last night???


----------



## Kyle




----------



## morganj614

*Marley in the morning*

*I've been watching you 
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
Come on 
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong

Standing across the room I saw you smile
Said I wanna talk to you for a little while
But before I make my move 
My emotions start running wild
My tongue gets tied
And thats no lie
Im looking in your eyes
Im looking in your big brown eyes 
(ooh yeah and Ive got this to say to you heeey)

Girl I want to make you sweat
Sweat till you cant sweat no more
And if you cry, ill
Im gonna push it some mo-o-ore
Girl I want to make you sweat
Sweat till you cant sweat no more
And if you cry, ill
Im gonna push it, push it push it some more
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(come on)
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong

So I say to myself if she loves me or not
But the dread(?) I know that love is here together
I put a little bit of this and a little bit of that
the lyrics goes on the attack
my tongue gets tied
and thats no lie
Im looking in your eyes
Im looking in your big brown eyes (ooh girl Ive got to say to you)
Hey !

Girl I want to make you sweat
Sweat till you cant sweat no more
And if you cry, ill
Im gonna push it some mo-o-ore
Girl I want to make you sweat
Sweat till you cant sweat no more
And if you cry, ill
Im gonna push it, push it push it some more
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(ooh yeah)
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(one more time)
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(sing it)
alalalalalong alalalalalonglongleelonglonglong
(hey oohooh weee yeah)
eyes , im looking in your brown eyes 
repeat chorus till fade...*


----------



## cattitude

Baby don't go, 
Pretty baby please don't go 

I never had a mother, 
I hardly knew my dad 
I've been in town for eighteen years 
You're the only boy I've had 
I can't stay, 
Maybe I'll be back some day 

Baby don't go, 
Pretty baby please don't go 
I love you so, 
Pretty baby please don't go 

I never had no money 
I bought at the second hand store 
The way this old town laughs at me 
I just can't take it no more 
I can't stay, 
I'm gonna be a lady some day 

Baby don't go, 
Pretty baby please don't go 
I love you so, 
Pretty baby please don't go 

When I get to the city, 
My tears will all be dry 
My eyes will look so pretty 
No one's gonna know I cried 
Yes I'm goin' away, 
Maybe I'll be back some day 

Baby don't go, 
Maybe I'll be back some day 
Baby don't go


----------



## Agee

*For the Kiddies, Alice Cooper*

Well, we got no choice
All the girls and boys
Makin' all that noise
'Cause they found new toys
Well, we can't salute ya
Can't find a flag
If that don't suit ya
That's a drag

School's out for summer
School's out forever
School's been blown to pieces

No more pencils
No more books
No more teacher's dirty looks

Well, we got no class
And we got no principles
And we got no innocence
We can't even think of a word that rhymes

School's out for summer
School's out forever
School's been blown to pieces

No more pencils
No more books
No more teacher's dirty looks
Out for summer
Out 'til fall
We might not go back at all

School's out forever
School's out for summer
School's out with fever
School's out completely


----------



## cattitude

One of my all-time favorites...sure it's a repost but it's perfect for this beautiful morning... and it's on the radio now  

Don't know much about history,
Don't know much biology.
Don't know much about a science book,
Don't know much about the french I took.
But I do know that I love you,
And I know that if you love me, too,
What a wonderful world this would be.

Don't know much about geography,
Don't know much trigonometry.
Don't know much about algebra,
Don't know what s slide rule is for.
But I know that one and one is two,
And if this one could be with you,
What a wonderful world this would be.


I don't claim to be an 'A' student,
But I'm tryin' to be.
For maybe by being an 'A'-student, baby,
I can win your love for me.


Don't know much about history,
Don't know much biology.
Don't know much about a science book,
Don't know much about the french I took.
But I do know that I love you,
And I know that if you love me, too,
Wat a wonderful world this would be.


History
Biology
Science book
French I took.
But I do know that I love you,
And I know that if you love me, too,
What a wonderful world this would be.


----------



## otter

cattitude said:
			
		

> One of my all-time favorites...sure it's a repost but it's perfect for this beautiful morning... and it's on the radio now
> 
> Don't know much about history,
> Don't know much biology.
> ...........



:animalhousecafeteriascene:


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> :animalhousecafeteriascene:



uh...no.

:witnessloftinthebarnscene:  :sigh:


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

> :animalhousecafeteriascene:




P.I.G, pig...

Hey Otter, what am I now?


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> uh...no.
> 
> :witnessloftinthebarnscene:  :sigh:


:swoon:


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> P.I.G, pig...
> 
> Hey Otter, what am I now?



A pig with a 38-inch inseam.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> A pig with a 38-inch inseam.


ooooooh nooooo yooou didn't...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> ooooooh nooooo yooou didn't...


Oh yes, she did.  

Catt, I so owe you some green for that one.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> A pig with a 38-inch inseam.


 

And I was going to buy you a couple of your favorite adult beverages this evening.

hmmmph... No Grey Goose for you!


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> And I was going to buy you a couple of your favorite adult beverages this evening.
> 
> hmmmph... No Grey Goose for you!



:fanningself:  Oh my, did I type P I G?  :fanningself:  I am sorry...my fingers slipped.  :giggle:


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> :fanningself:  Oh my, did I type P I G?  :fanningself:  I am sorry...my fingers slipped.  :giggle:


Oh you'll be fanning yourself alright as you glug down that Goose since it will most likely be bought as he burst thru the door at last call...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh you'll be fanning yourself alright as you glug down that Goose since it will most likely be bought as he burst thru the door at last call...




I'll deal with you later!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh you'll be fanning yourself alright as you glug down that Goose since it will most likely be bought as he burst thru the door at last call...


I thought that was Kyle?


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh you'll be fanning yourself alright as you glug down that Goose since it will most likely be bought as he burst thru the door at last call...



What..  a.. great.. idea... 

:writingdownanotherairdealwiththeladiestip:


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> What..  a.. great.. idea...
> 
> :writingdownanotherairdealwiththeladiestip:


Aaaaa... so notes the young jedi...


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I'll deal with you later!




pics :shrug:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Aaaaa... so notes the young jedi...



The master tells me, 

"Hoochies, trollops, hos - a jedi craves not these things"

but then he would excuse himself and feel up the girls with that remote hand squeeze thing.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> The master tells me,
> 
> "Hoochies, trollops, hos - a jedi craves not these things"
> 
> but then he would excuse himself and feel up the girls with that remote hand squeeze thing.


You're a fast learner, young Obi-Wan K-otic.    But it wasn't a remote.  He just has a VERY long reach.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> But it wasn't a remote.  He just has a VERY long reach.


----------



## jazz lady

*interesting song on my way to the recycling center...*

Just a gigolo 
everywhere I go 
people know the part 
I'm playing 

Paid for every dance 
selling each romance 
every night some heart 
betraying 

There will come a day 
youth will pass away 
then what will they say 
about me 

When the end comes I know 
they'll say just a gigolo 
as life goes on 
without me 

'Cause I aint got nobody 
nobody nobody cares for me 
I'm so sad and lonely 
sad and lonely sad and lonely 
Won't some sweet mama 
come and take a chance with me 
cause I aint so bad 

Get along with me babe, 
been singin love songs 
All of the time 
Even only be, honey only, only be 
Bop bozadee bozadee bop zitty bop 

I ain't got nobody 'cept love songs in love 
Hummala bebhuhla zeebuhla boobuhla 
hummala bebhuhla zeebuhla bop 

I ain't got nobody, nobody, 
nobody cares for me 
Nobody , nobody 
I'm so sad and lonely, 
sad and lonely, 
sad and lonely, 
Won't some sweet mama come 
and take a chance with me 
cause I aint so bad 

Get along with me babe, 
been singin love songs 
All of the time 
Even only be, honey only, only be


----------



## jazz lady

*but I liked this other one better...*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR borderColor=#111111><TD vAlign=top width="76%">The mountain is high
The valley is low
and you're confused on which way to go
so I've come here to give you a hand
and lead you into the promised land
so...

come on and take a free ride [free ride!]
come on and sit here by my side
come on and take a free ride

all over the country I've seen it the same
nobody's winning at this kind of game
we've got to do better it's time to begin
you know all the answers must come from within
so...

come on and take a free ride [free ride]
come on and sit here by my side
come on and take a free ride 

</TD><TD vAlign=top>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]*


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Just a gigolo



Are they tall?


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Are they tall?


Taller than me.  :shrug:


----------



## virgovictoria

*Here's a Contribution For You*

I was listening to the radio last night and this song came on and I remembered how much I liked it...  Never knew but a couple of the words and just recently remembered the artist.  I really just liked the sound of it.  So, I looked it up, then looked up the meaning of the title and basically, here it is..

For someone who is delusionally full of themselves 

Incubus - "Megalomaniac"  

I hear you on the radio
You permeate my screen, its' unkind but
If I met you in a scissor fight
I'd cut off both your wings on principle alone
On principle alone

Hey megalomaniac
You're no Jesus
Yeah, you're no focking Elvis
Wash your hands clean of yourself baby
Maniac, step down, step down

If I were your appendages
I'd hold open your eyes
So you would see
That all of us are heaven sent
There was never meant to be only one
To be only one

Hey megalomaniac
You're no Jesus
Yeah, you're no focking Elvis
Wash your hands clean of yourself baby
Maniac, step down, step down

Yeah
You're no Jesus
You're no Elvis
You're no Jesus
You're no Jesus
You're no Elvis
You're no answer

Step down, step down, 
Step down, step down

Hey megalomaniac
You're no Jesus
Yeah, you're no focking Elvis
Wash your hands clean of yourself baby
Maniac, step down, step, 
Step down, step down, 
Step down, step down, 
Step down


----------



## virgovictoria

Okay..  I need a nap...


----------



## cattitude

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Okay..  I need a nap...




Is that the whole song?


----------



## virgovictoria

*In my mind, "I need a nap" is the whole song!! *

David Gray - "Babylon"

Friday night I'm going nowhere
All the lights are changing green to red
Turning over TV stations
Situations running through my head
Well looking back through time
You know it's clear that I've been blind
I've been a fool
To ever open up my heart
To all that jealousy, that bitterness, that ridicule

Saturday I'm running wild
And all the lights are changing red to green
Moving through the crowd I'm pushing
Chemicals all rushing through my bloodstream
Only wish that you were here
You know I'm seeing it so clear
I've been afraid
To tell you how I really feel
Admit to some of those bad mistakes I've made

If you want it
Come and get it
Crying out loud
The love that I was
Giving you was
Never in doubt
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now

Babylon, Babylon

Sunday all the lights of London
Shining , Sky is fading red to blue
I'm kicking through the Autumn leaves
And wondering where it is you might be going to
Turning back for home
You know I'm feeling so alone
I can't believe
Climbing on the stair
I turn around to see you smiling there
In front of me


If you want it
Come and get it
Crying out loud
The love that I was
Giving you was
Never in doubt
And feel it now
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now
Let go your heart
Let go your head
And feel it now

Babylon, Babylon, Babylon


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Okay.. I need a nap...


Posting ONE song tired you out that much?  

I'm going to go play some more in the sun.  I'm watching a beautiful hummer flitting from flower to flower on my front porch.  I have two other ones fighting over the feeders.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Posting ONE song tired you out that much?
> 
> I'm going to go play some more in the sun.  *I'm watching a beautiful hummer * flitting from flower to flower on my front porch.  I have two other ones fighting over the feeders.




All the boys are SO JEALOUS!!!  :airandchaoticcomerunning:


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Posting ONE song tired you out that much?



Hey!!  I just got that!


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm going to go play some more in the sun.  I'm watching a beautiful hummer flitting from flower to flower on my front porch.  I have two other ones fighting over the feeders.



Oh man!  The humming birds came back yesterday in full force.  I'd had a few here and there but not many.  My mom called and said they are back!!  When I got home, there were gobs of them.    They were a little late this year.


----------



## virgovictoria

*If I Only Had a Brain...*

I could wile away the hours 
Conferrin' with the flowers 
Consultin' with the rain 
And my head I'd be scratchin' 
While my thoughts were busy hatchin' 
If I only had a brain 

I'd unravel any riddle 
For any individ'le 
In trouble or in pain 

(Dorothy) 
With the thoughts you'd be thinkin' 
You could be another Lincoln 
If you only had a brain 

(Scarecrow) 
Oh, I would tell you why 
The ocean's near the shore 
I could think of things I never thunk before 
And then I'd sit and think some more 

I would not be just a nuffin' 
My head all full of stuffin' 
My heart all full of pain 
I would dance and be merry 
Life would be a ding-a-derry 
If I only had a brain


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> If I only had a brain



But, then we'd want you for your mind!


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> All the boys are SO JEALOUS!!!  :airandchaoticcomerunning:



The Bat-Phone is ringing! The Bat-Phone is RINGING!


----------



## virgovictoria

chaotic said:
			
		

> But, then we'd want you for your mind!


----------



## Kyle

When ever I chance to meet, some old friends on the street
They wonder how does a man get to be this way
I've always got a smiling face, anytime & any place
And every time they ask me why I just smile & say

You've got to kiss an angel good morning
And let her know you think about her when you're gone
Kiss an angel good morning
And love her like the devil when you get back home

Well people may try to guess, the secret of a happiness
But some of them never learn it's a simple thing
The secret that I'm speaking of, is a woman & a man in love
And the answer is in this song that I always sing

You've got to kiss an angel good morning
And let her know you think about her when you're gone
Kiss an angel good morning
And love her like the devil when you get back home

Kiss an angel good morning
And let her know you think about her when you're gone
Kiss an angel good morning
And love her like the devil when you get back home


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> All the boys are SO JEALOUS!!! :airandchaoticcomerunning:


  Well, my hummers ARE the best.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, my hummers ARE the best.



Apparently not, I'm the one with the Vette.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> The Bat-Phone is ringing! The Bat-Phone is RINGING!


Well, will you answer it already?


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Apparently not, I'm the one with the Vette.


Hmm...I've got a REAL convertible and it's paid for.  




Nevermind...that was lame.  I need to take lessons from Catt.


----------



## tomchamp

*Mtb*

took my fam'ly away from my Carolina home
Had dreams about the west and started to roam
six long months on a dust covered trail
they say heaven's at the end but so far it's been hell

chorus:
and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

We were diggin and siftin from 5 to 5
sellin everything we found just to stay alive
gold flowed free like the whiskey in the bars
sinnin' was the big thing, lord and satan was his star

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

dance hall girls were the evenin' treat
empty cartridges and blood lined the gutters of the street
men were shot down for the sake of fun
or just to hear the sound of their forty four guns

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

Now my widow she weeps by my grave
tears flow free for here man she couldn't save
shot down in cold blood by a gun that carried fame
all for a useless and no good worhtless claim

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there 
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Kyle

On top of spaghetti, 
All covered with cheese,
I lost my poor meatball, 
When somebody sneezed.

It rolled off the table,
And on to the floor,
And then my poor meatball,
Rolled out of the door.

It rolled in the garden,
And under a bush,
And then my poor meatball,
Was nothing but mush.

The mush was as tasty
As tasty could be,
And then the next summer, 
It grew into a tree.

The tree was all covered,
All covered with moss,
And on it grew meatballs,
And tomato sauce.

So if you eat spaghetti,
All covered with cheese,
Hold on to your meatball,
Whenever you sneeze.


----------



## Kyle

They're rioting in Africa. 
They're starving in Spain. 
There's hurricanes in Florida 
and Texas needs rain.

The whole world is festering with unhappy souls. 
The French hate the Germans. 
The Germans hate the Poles.

Italians hate Yugoslavs. 
South Africans hate the Dutch
and I don't like anybody very much!

But we can be tranquil and thankful and proud 
for man's been endowed with a mushroom shaped cloud.

And we know for certain that some lovely day 
someone will set the spark off and we will all be blown away.

They're rioting in Africa. 
There's strife in Iran. 
What nature doesn't do to us
will be done by our fellow man





</PRE>


----------



## tomchamp

*Al Bros!*

Ain’t but one way out baby, lord I just can’t go out the door.
Ain’t but one way out baby, and lord I just can’t go out the door.
Cause there’s a man down there, might be your man I don’t know.

Lord you got me trapped woman, up on the second floor;
If I get by this time I won’t be trapped no more.
So raise our window baby, I can ease out soft and slow.
And lord, your neighbors, no they won’t be
Talking that stuff that they don’t know.

Lord, I’m foolish to be here in the first place,
I know some man gonna walk in and take my place.
Ain’t no way in the world, I’m going out that front door
Cause there’s a man down there, might be your man I don’t know.
Cause there’s a man down there, might be your man I don’t know.
Cause there’s a man down there,

Freely
Lord, it just might happen to be your man...
Lord, it just a might be your man,
Oh baby, I just don’t know...
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## morganj614

*Gary Moore..*

*Used to be so easy to give my heart away
But I found out the hard way
There's a price you have to pay
I found out that love was no friend of mine
I should have known time after time

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Used to be so easy to fall in love again
But I found out the hard way
It's a road that leads to pain
I found that love was more than just a game
You're playin' to win
But you lose just the same

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

So many years since I've seen your face
Here in my heart, there's an empty space
Where you used to be

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Though the days come and go
There is one thing I know
I've still got the blues for you.*


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, will you answer it already?



Sorry for the delay, just out at the local GM dealer looking at Corvettes..


----------



## cattitude

Life could be a dream
Life could be a dream

Doo-doo-doo-doo, sh-boom

Life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If I could take you up in paradise up above (sh-boom)
If you would tell me I'm the only one that you love
Live could be a dream, sweetheart

Hello, hello again, sh-boom
And hopin' we'll meet again, boom
Nonny, nonny, ding-dong, alang, alang, alang
Oh-oh-oh, bip
A-bip, a-doo, oh-bip

Oh, life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If only all my precious plans would come true
If you would let me spend my whole life lovin' you
Life could be a dream, sweetheart (sh-boom)

Every time I look at you
Something is on my mind
If you do what I want you to
Baby, we'd be so fine

Oh, life could be a dream, sh-boom
If I could take you up in paradise up above, sh-boom
And tell me, darlin', I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream, sweetheart

Hello, hello again, sh-boom
And hopin' we'll meet again, boom
Nonny, nonny, ding-dong, alang, alang, alang
Oh-oh-oh, bip
A-bip, a-doo, oh-bip
Oh, life could be a dream
Life could be a dream, sweetheart

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Oh, life could be a dream, sh-boom
If I could take you up in paradise up above, sh-boom
And tell me, darlin', I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream, sweetheart
Hello, hello again, sh-boom
And hopin' we'll meet again, boom
Nonny, nonny, ding-dong, alang, alang, alang
Oh-oh-oh, bip
A-bip, a-doo, oh-bip

Oh, life could be a dream
Life could be a dream

Doo-doo-doo-doo, sh-boom


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, just out at the local GM dealer looking at Corvettes..


I think I love you.


----------



## cattitude

Cool jerk, cool jerk
Cool jerk, cool jerk

We know a cat who can really do the cool jerk
We know a cat who can really do the cool jerk

Well, this cat they're talking about
I wonder who could it be
'Cause I know I'm the heaviest cat
The heaviest cat you ever did see

When they see me walking
Down the street, hey, hey, hey
When the fellas want to speak, hey, hey, hey
On their faces they wear a silly smirk
'Cause they know
I'm the king of a cool jerk, whoooo

Cool jerk, cool jerk
Cool jerk, ah-ha, ha-haaa

Look at them guys
Looking at me like I'm a fool
But deep down inside
They know I'm cool
I said now, I said now
The moment of truth has finally come
When I have to show you
Some, some of that cool jerk

Now, give me a little
Drums by himself there
Now give me a little bit Of bass
With those 88's

Aww, you're cooking, baby
Mmm, you're smoking
Mmm, mm, mm
Now everybody
I wanna hear you all

Aww, can you do it
Can you do it, can you do it
Can you do it, can you do it
Can you do it, can you do it
Can you do it

Cool jerk
Come on, people
Cool jerk, hey, hey

When they see me walking
Down the street, hey, hey, hey
They think twice and then they speak, hey, hey, hey
On their faces they don't wear a smirk
'Cause they know
I'm the king of a cool jerk, whoooo

Cool jerk, cool jerk
Come on, people
Cool jerk, can you do it, now
Cool jerk, come on, people

Can you do it, can you do it
Can you do it, can you do it
Can you do it, can you do it
Can you do it, can you do it

Come on, people
Cool jerk, can you do it now
Cool jerk, come on, people.....


----------



## cattitude

Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl
Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl
Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl
Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl

Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl
Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl
Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl
Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl

As I walk through this world
Nothing can stop the Duke of Earl
And-a you, you are my girl
And no one can hurt you, oh, no

Yes-a, I, oh I'm gonna love you, oh, oh
Come on let me hold you darlin'
Cause I'm the Duke of Earl
So hey, yeah, yeah, yeah

And when I hold you
You'll be my Duchess, Duchess of Earl
We'll walk through my dukedom
And a paradise we will share

Yes-a, I, oh I'm gonna love you, oh, oh
Nothing can stop me now
Cause I'm the Duke of Earl
So hey, yeah, yeah, yeah

Well, I, oh I'm gonna love you, oh, oh
Nothing can stop me now
Cause I'm the Duke of Earl
So hey, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think I love you.




So, does that mean Mr. Inseam is available


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> So, does that mean Mr. Inseam is available


You'd have to ask him that question.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You'd have to ask him that question.


----------



## jazz lady

You may have a bit of a wait.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You may have a bit of a wait.


You know, the  crowd is so cool !


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You know, the  crowd is so cool !




:hic:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You know, the  crowd is so cool !


No doubt.    Glad you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> :hic:


I resemble that remark!


----------



## cattitude

U don’t have 2 be beautiful
2 turn me on
I just need your body baby
From dusk till dawn
U don’t need experience
2 turn me out
U just leave it all up 2 me
I’m gonna show u what it’s all about

U don’t have 2 be rich
2 be my girl
U don’t have 2 be cool
2 rule my world
Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your

Kiss

U got to not talk dirty, baby
If u wanna impress me
U can’t be 2 flirty, mama
I know how 2 undress me (yeah)
I want 2 be your fantasy
Maybe u could be mine
U just leave it all up to me
We could have a good time

U don’t have 2 be rich
2 be my girl
U don’t have 2 be cool
2 rule my world
Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your

Kiss

Yes
I think I wanna dance
Gotta, gotta
Little girl wendy’s parade
Gotta, gotta, gotta

Women not girls rule my world
I said they rule my world
Act your age, mama (not your shoe size)
Not your shoe size
Maybe we could do the twirl
U don’t have 2 watch dynasty
2 have an attitude
U just leave it all up 2 me
My love will be your food
Yeah

U don’t have 2 be rich
2 be my girl
U don’t have 2 be cool
2 rule my world
Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your

Kiss



(tell me the movie   )

And Airhoney, the :hic: was for me.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Airhoney


New nickname?


----------



## cattitude

cattitude said:
			
		

> U don’t have 2 be beautiful
> 2 turn me on
> I just need your body baby
> From dusk till dawn
> U don’t need experience
> 2 turn me out
> U just leave it all up 2 me
> I’m gonna show u what it’s all about
> 
> U don’t have 2 be rich
> 2 be my girl
> U don’t have 2 be cool
> 2 rule my world
> Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
> I just want your extra time and your
> 
> Kiss
> 
> U got to not talk dirty, baby
> If u wanna impress me
> U can’t be 2 flirty, mama
> I know how 2 undress me (yeah)
> I want 2 be your fantasy
> Maybe u could be mine
> U just leave it all up to me
> We could have a good time
> 
> U don’t have 2 be rich
> 2 be my girl
> U don’t have 2 be cool
> 2 rule my world
> Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
> I just want your extra time and your
> 
> Kiss
> 
> Yes
> I think I wanna dance
> Gotta, gotta
> Little girl wendy’s parade
> Gotta, gotta, gotta
> 
> Women not girls rule my world
> I said they rule my world
> Act your age, mama (not your shoe size)
> Not your shoe size
> Maybe we could do the twirl
> U don’t have 2 watch dynasty
> 2 have an attitude
> U just leave it all up 2 me
> My love will be your food
> Yeah
> 
> U don’t have 2 be rich
> 2 be my girl
> U don’t have 2 be cool
> 2 rule my world
> Ain’t no particular sign I’m more compatible with
> I just want your extra time and your
> 
> Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> (tell me the movie   )
> 
> And Airhoney, the :hic: was for me.




I just remembered the movie...Pretty Woman..where she's in the bubble bath with the headset on singing....


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> New nickname?


Must be a clue to the big time...

You get more than one nickname?


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Must be a clue to the big time...
> 
> You get more than one nickname?



If the mood strikes..


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Must be a clue to the big time...
> 
> You get more than one nickname?


Believe me, you have MORE than one nickname.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I am so touched! *Deleted - Mr. Gasm was being a VERY naughty boy*


 I can't believe you just posted that, Mr. Gasm! 

But oh...the visual. :swoon:


----------



## Agee

*Mo Keb*

K-otic,


Diggin track# 4 !

Yet to listen to it all.


----------



## TWLs wife

*Hi all!!*

I don't post much on this part of the forum anymore.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I can't believe you just posted that, Mr. Gasm!
> 
> But oh...the visual. :swoon:


Oh the horror.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Oh the horror.


Will you STOP that?    Yes, it's ABSOLUTELY horrible and you should be ASHAMED of yourself.

Continue on...


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> K-otic,
> 
> Diggin track# 4 !
> 
> Yet to listen to it all.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think I love you.



 

No employee discount on Hummers tho.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> No employee discount on Hummers tho.


Frequent flyer miles?  :hopeful:


----------



## cattitude

I miss all the fun.  :sad:


----------



## morganj614

*Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 

I need to laugh, and when the sun is out 
I've got something I can laugh about 
I feel good, in a special way 
I'm in love and it's a sunny day 

Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 

We take a walk, the sun is shining down 
Burns my feet as they touch the ground 

Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 

Then we lie beneath a shady tree 
I love her and she's loving me 
She feels good, she know she's looking fine 
I'm so proud to know that she is mine 

Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine 
Good day sunshine *


----------



## virgovictoria

cattitude said:
			
		

> I miss all the fun.  :sad:



You?  :hrumph:


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I miss all the fun. :sad:


You should count yourself lucky.  I'm still scarred.   

This song came on this morning.  I don't know what the rest of it means  but the chorus made me think of all my beautiful friends  :

Lookin' at the devil
Grinnin' at his gun
Fingers start shakin'
I begin to run
Bullets start chasin'
I begin to stop
We begin to wrestle
I was on the top

Chorus:
I want to thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin
Thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin

Stiff all in the collar
Fluffy in the face
Chit chat chatter tryin'
Stuffy in the place
Thank you for the party
But I could never stay
Many thangs is on my mind
Words in the way

Chorus:
I want to thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin
Thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin

Dance to the music
All nite long
Everyday people
Sing a simple song
Mama's so happy
Mama start to cry
Papa still singin'
You can make it if you try

Chorus:
I want to thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin
(Different strokes for different folks, yeah)
Thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin

Flamin' eyes of people fear
Burnin' into you
Many men are missin' much
Hatin' what they do
Youth and truth are makin' love
Dig it for a starter, now
Dyin' young is hard to take
Sellin' out is harder

Chorus:
Thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin
I want to thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin
Thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin
Thank you falettinme
Be mice elf agin
I want to thank you for letting me
Be myself again

Thank you all.


----------



## kwillia

My fellow Keb Mo fans... my bro came down for a visit today and brought me two more CDs... we now have "Slow Down" and "Just Like You" to enjoy...:guitar:

I'll hit ya'll with the goods upon my return...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> My fellow Keb Mo fans... my bro came down for a visit today and brought me two more CDs... we now have "Slow Down" and "Just Like You" to enjoy...:guitar:
> 
> I'll hit ya'll with the goods upon my return...



Waiting waiting waiting   

We'll see ya when you get back, K. Hope you have a good trip and everything works out well.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> My fellow Keb Mo fans... my bro came down for a visit today and brought me two more CDs... we now have "Slow Down" and "Just Like You" to enjoy...:guitar:
> 
> I'll hit ya'll with the goods upon my return...


Whoo-hoo!    Now I just have to wait 8 days.  

Have a fun and safe trip, kwillia.


----------



## jazz lady

*Tony Bennett...*

saw him at Wolf Trap tonight and he was awesome. For a man of 78, he's still got some fantastic pipes!  All he had accompanying him was piano, bass, drums, and guitar. No fancy high-tech gadgetry. Just the man singing jazz like it's supposed to be. 

One of his first numbers:

Out of the tree of life, I just picked me a plum
You came along and everything started to hum
Still it’s a real good bet, the best is yet to come

The best is yet to come, and won’t that be fine
You think you’ve seen the sun, but you ain’t seen it shine

Wait till the warm-up is underway
Wait till out lips have met
Wait till you see that sunshine day
You ain’t seen nothin’ yet

The best is yet to come, and won’t that be fine
The best is yet to come, come the day that you're mine

Come the day that your mine
I’m gonna teach you to fly
We’ve only tasted the wine
We’re gonna drain that cup dry

Wait till your charms are right, for the arms to surround
You think you’ve flown before, but you ain’t left the ground

Wait till you’re locked in my embrace
Wait till I hold you near
Wait till you see that sunshine place
There ain’t nothin’ like it here

The best is yet to come, and won’t that be fine
The best is yet to come, come the day that you're mine


----------



## jazz lady

*His signature song...*

The loveliness of paris 
seems somehow sadly gay,
The glory that was rome 
is just another day,

I’ve been terribly alone 
and forgotten in manhattan,
I’m going home to my city 
by the bay.

I left my heart 
in san francisco, 
high on a hill 
it calls to me


To be where little cable cars 
climb halfway to the stars.
The morning fog may 
chill the air, I don’t care.

My love waits there 
in san francisco, 
above the blue and windy sea,

When I come home to you, 
san francisco, your golden sun 
will shine for me.


----------



## jazz lady

*his final song...no encores...*

How do you keep the music playing
How do you make it last
How do keep the song from fading
Too fast

How do you lose yourself to someone
And never lose your way
How do you not run out of new things
To say

And since you know we’re always changing
How can it be the same
You’re sure your heart will fall apart
Each time you hear her name

If we can be the best of lovers
Yet be the best of friends
If we can try with every day
To make it better as it goes
With any luck than I suppose
The music never ends...

  But this song always has me in tears.  

A special treat on the way back - fireworks over RFK visible from the Beltway!


----------



## tomchamp

Sittin' in front of your house,
Like rain in early dawn
Workin' on a Love Letter
Got my radio on.

Got my eye on your window pane
and I smoked a lot of cigarettes.
Mercy, Mercy but love is strange
and you haven't even kissed me yet.

Look comes to push,
push comes to shove,
shove comes to touch, 
touch will come to love.

Workin' on a Love Letter,
Listenin' to a love song,
I'm writing you a love letter, love letter,
got my radio on...radio, radio

Hope you get the message baby.
I know that you're gonna let me in.
It's real in your neighborhood 
and this is more than I'm gonna bend.

Look comes to push,
push comes to shove,
shove comes to touch, 
touch will come to love.

Why don't sit waitin'
Why don't behavin'
Love's waiting in the car,
In the car and rain now.

Workin' on a Love Letter,
Listenin' to a love song,
I'm writing you a love letter, love letter,
got my radio on...radio, radio

Guitar Solo

Look comes to push,
push comes to shove,
shove comes to touch, 
touch will come to love.

(3 times with adlibs)
Workin' on a Love Letter,
Listenin' to a love song,
I'm writing you a love letter, love letter,
got my radio on...radio, radio

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Don't have to humble yourself to me, 
I ain't your judge or your king 
Baby, you know I ain't no Queen of Sheba
We may not even have our dignity, 
this could be just a powerful thing
Baby we can choose you know we ain't no amoeba
CHORUS:

Are you ready for the thing called love
Don't come from me and you, 
it comes from up above
I ain't no porcupine, 
take off your kid gloves
Are you ready for the thing called love
I ain't some icon carved out of soap
Sent here to clean up your reputation
Baby, you know you ain't no Prince Charming
We can live in fear or act out of hope
For some kind of peaceful situation
Baby, how come the cry of love is so alarming ...CHORUS

BRIDGE:

Ugly ducklings don't turn into swans
And glide off down the lake
Whether your sunglasses are off or on
You only see the world you make

CHORUS OUTRO:
Are you ready for the thing called love
Don't come from me and you, 
it comes from up above
I ain't no porcupine, 
take off your kid gloves

Are you ready for it
Are you ready for the thing called love
Don't come from me and you, 
it comes from up above
I ain't no porcupine, 
take off your kid gloves

Are you ready for it
Are you ready for love, baby
Oooh yeah babe
Are you ready for love


----------



## jazz lady

*still hear Tony Bennett crooning in my mind...*

Come with me, my love, and seize this day and live it, live it fully, live it fast
Never thinking once about tomorrow till tomorrow's been and gone and past
We'll pour the wine and fill the cup of joy and drink a drink as if it were the last
Live, just live for life 

In Paree today and Amsterdam tomorrow, sixty minutes through the skies
Fly with me to see the setting summer sun and stay with me to see it rise
Then say to those who say "to live this way is mad", then mad we'd rather be than wise
Live, just live for life

If you let me I will lead you
Through the myst'ry and wonder
Of a world you've never known before
Share the splendors to be shared
Magic places to explore
There the dangers to be dared
Life is all of this and more
This and more

Yesterday's a mem'ry gone for good forever while tomorrow is a guess
What is real is what is here and now, the here and now is all that we possess
So take my hand and we will taste the moment if for just the moment's happiness
Live, just live for life

Live, just live for life
Live, just live for life
Live, just live for life


----------



## jazz lady

I looked at you and suddenly
Something in your eyes I see
Soon begins witching me
It's that old devil moon
That you stole from the sky
It's that old devil moon deep in your eyes 

You and your glance makes this romance too hot to handle
Stars in the night blazin' their light can't hold a candle
To your razzle dazzle

You've got me flyin' high and wide
On a magic carpet ride
Full of butterflies inside
I wanna cry
Wanna croon
Wanna laugh like a loon
It's that old devil moon deep in your eyes

Just when I think I'm free as a dove
Old evil moon deep in your eyes
Blinds me with love!!
<INSTRUMENTAL interlude>
You and your glance makes this romance too hot to handle
Stars in the night blazin' their light can't hold a candle
To your razzle dazzle

You've got me flyin' high and wide
On a magic carpet ride
Full of butterflies inside
I wanna cry
Wanna croon
Wanna laugh like a loon
It's that old devil moon deep in your eyes

Just when I think I'm free as a dove
Old evil moon deep in your eyes
Blinds me with love


----------



## chaotic

*The Shins*

Gold teeth and a curse for this town were all in my mouth. 
Only, i don't know how they got out, dear. 
Turn me back into the pet that i was when we met. 
I was happier then with no mind-set. 

And if you'd 'a took to me like 
A gull takes to the wind. 
Well, i'd 'a jumped from my tree 
And i'd a danced like the king of the eyesores 
And the rest of our lives would 'a fared well. 

New slang when you notice the stripes, the dirt in your fries. 
Hope it's right when you die, old and bony. 
Dawn breaks like a bull through the hall, 
Never should have called 
But my head's to the wall and i'm lonely. 

And if you'd 'a took to me like 
A gull takes to the wind. 
Well, i'd 'a jumped from my tree 
And i'd a danced like the kind of the eyesores 
And the rest of our lives would 'a fared well. 

God speed all the bakers at dawn may they all cut their thumbs, 
And bleed into their buns 'till they melt away. 

I'm looking in on the good life i might be doomed never to find. 
Without a trust or flaming fields am i too dumb to refine? 
And if you'd 'a took to me like 
Well i'd a danced like the queen of the eyesores 
And the rest of our lives would 'a fared well.


----------



## jazz lady

*never knew TB had a hit with this Hank Williams tune...*

I tried so hard, my dear, to show that you're my every dream
Yet you're afraid each thing I do is just some evil scheme
A memory from your lonesome past keeps us so far apart
Why can't I free your doubtful mind and melt your cold, cold heart? 

Another love before my time made your heart sad and blue
And so my heart is paying now for things I didn't do
In anger unkind words are said that make the teardrops start
Why can't I free your doubtful mind and melt your cold, cold heart?

You'll never know how much it hurts to see you sit and cry
You know you need and want my love yet you're afraid to try
Why do you run and hide from life? To try it just ain't smart
Why can't I free your doubtful mind and melt your cold, cold heart?

There was a time when I believed that you belonged to me
But now I know your heart is shackled to a memory
The more I learn to care for you, the more we drift apart
Why can't I free your doubtful mind and melt your cold, cold heart?


----------



## chaotic

*Guster (I'm in a new music mood)*

The secrets that we keep
We say them in our sleep
and wrestle down our souls if we would speak
I watched you board a train in the London rain
and waved bye-bye as you slipped out of view
Diane
We'll make it out together
In your dreams when the smile now comes,
you're mumbling words with a lazy tongue.
We lie together when we say its love,
who were you just thinking of, Diane?
Diane
Diane, I don't say it, but I know you know
The theme returns so deep
and visits us in sleep
to define the you and I as we
So we pass the time and occupy our minds
and close our eyes and hope that we'll be fine
Diane
We'll make it out together
And I may leave in time you'll see
I'll come right back for you


----------



## jazz lady

*Tony Bennett (I'm in a old music mood)*



The party's over, the game is ended,
the dreams I dreamed went up in smoke.
They didn't pan out as I had intended;
I should know how to take a joke.

I'll go my way by myself, this is the end of romance.
I'll go my way by myself, love is only a dance.
I'll try to apply myself and teach my heart to sing.
I'll go my way by myself like a bird on the wing,

I'll face the unknown, I'll build a world of my own;
No one knows better than I, myself, I'm by myself alone.
I'll go my way by myself, here's how the comedy ends.
I'll have to deny myself love and laughter and friends.

Grey clouds in sky above have put a blot on my fun.
I'll try to fly high above for a place in the sun.
I'll face the unknown, I'll build a world of my own;
No one knows better than I, myself, I'm by myself alone.


----------



## chaotic

*TB for Jazzy*

I'm putting on my top hat,
tying up my white tie, brushing off my tails.
I'm duding up my shirt front,
putting in shirt studs, polishing my nails.

And I'm stepping out, my dear,
To breathe an atmosphere that simply reeks with class,
And I trust that you'll excuse my dust when I step on the gas,
For I'll be there putting down my top hat,
Mussing up my white tie, dancing in my tails.


----------



## jazz lady

TY, Mr. K-otic.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> TY, Mr. K-otic.



Throwing a little  old-school right back at ya!


----------



## chaotic

*The Decemberists*

This is the story of your red right ankle 
And how it came to meet your leg 
And how the muscle, bone, and sinews tangled 
And how the skin was softly shed 

And how it whispered “Oh, adhere to me 
For we are bound by symmetry 
And whatever differences our lives have been 
We together make a limb.” 
This is the story of your red right ankle. 

This is the story of your gypsy uncle 
You never knew ‘cause he was dead 
And how his face was carved and rift with wrinkles 
In the picture in your head. 

And remember how you found the key 
To his hide-out in the Pyrenees 
But you wanted to keep his secret safe 
So you threw the key away. 
This is the story of your gypsy uncle. 

This is the story of the boys who loved you 
Who love you now and loved you then 
And some were sweet, some were cold and snuffed you 
And some just laid around in bed.

Some had crumbled you straight to your knees 
Did it cruel, did it tenderly 
Some had crawled their way into your heart 
To rend your ventricles apart 
This is the story of the boys who loved you 
This is the story of your red right ankle.


----------



## jazz lady

> This is the story of your red right ankle
> And how it came to meet your leg
> And how the muscle, bone, and sinews tangled
> And how the skin was softly shed


Um...okay.  I don't think Tony Bennett ever did THAT song.


----------



## Kain99

chaotic said:
			
		

> Some had crumbled you straight to your knees
> Did it cruel, did it tenderly
> Some had crawled their way into your heart
> To rend your ventricles apart
> This is the story of the boys who loved you
> This is the story of your red right ankle.


I'm not disturbed.... Nope!  Not at all...


----------



## jazz lady

*Did somebody start his own web site?*

Air Lyrics


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Um...okay.  I don't think Tony Bennett ever did THAT song.



I bet he could do it! It's kinda folky, in that cool-detached-alternative way. Easy to throw a snare drum behind it.. 

I'm watching "The Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou" right now, so be prepared for some Bowie lyrics coming up..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I bet he could do it! It's kinda folky, in that cool-detached-alternative way. Easy to throw a snare drum behind it..


You know, he probably could.    Anna one, anna two...



> be prepared for some Bowie lyrics coming up..


  I love him and think I've posted a couple of his.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Air Lyrics



No, couldn't be him - I had to dig down quite a bit to get to the Spice Girls lyrics..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> No, couldn't be him - I had to dig down quite a bit to get to the Spice Girls lyrics..


  Ohhhhhhh nooooo you didn't...  

Nothing like kicking a man when he's not around to defend himself.


----------



## jazz lady

I'm sure he has ALL the Spice Girls albums right next to his Olivia Newton-John and Debby Boone collections.


----------



## chaotic

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I'm not disturbed.... Nope!  Not at all...



It is creepy, isn't it? But they were playing it on XM radio for a while, and the music got in my head.

Not sure what it means, but that's why I eat my steak with butter knives nowadays..


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhh nooooo you didn't...
> 
> Nothing like kicking a man when he's not around to defend himself.



Poor guy, he'll be at home, crying into his pillow, mumbling 

When I was young
I never needed anyone
And makin’ love was just for fun
Those days are gone

Livin’ alone
I think of all the friends I’ve known
But when I dial the telephone
Nobody’s home

All by myself
Don’t wanna be
All by myself anymore
All by myself
Don’t wanna live
All by myself anymore

Hard to be sure
Some times I feel so insecure
And love so distant and obscure
Remains the cure

All by myself
Don’t wanna be
All by myself anymore
All by myself
Don’t wanna live
All by myself anymore


----------



## chaotic

Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo

You’ve got your mother in a whirl
She’s not sure if you’re a boy or a girl
Hey babe, your hair’s alright
Hey babe, let’s go out tonight
You like me, and I like it all
We like dancing and we look divine
You love bands when they’re playing hard
You want more and you want it fast
They put you down, they say I’m wrong
You tacky thing, you put them on

Rebel rebel, you’ve torn your dress
Rebel rebel, your face is a mess
Rebel rebel, how could they know? 
Hot tramp, I love you so!

Don’t ya? 
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo

You’ve got your mother in a whirl ’cause she’s
Not sure if you’re a boy or a girl
Hey babe, your hair’s alright
Hey babe, let’s stay out tonight
You like me, and I like it all
We like dancing and we look divine
You love bands when they’re playing hard
You want more and you want it fast
They put you down, they say I’m wrong
You tacky thing, you put them on

Rebel rebel, you’ve torn your dress
Rebel rebel, your face is a mess
Rebel rebel, how could they know? 
Hot tramp, I love you so!

Don’t ya? 
Oh? 

Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo-doo doo doo doo doo

Rebel rebel, you’ve torn your dress
Rebel rebel, your face is a mess
Rebel rebel, how could they know? 
Hot tramp, I love you so!

You’ve torn your dress, your face is a mess
You can’t get enough, but enough ain’t the test
You’ve got your transmission and your live wire
You got your cue line and a handful of ludes
You wanna be there when they count up the dudes
And I love your dress
You’re a juvenile success
Because your face is a mess
So how could they know? 
I said, how could they know? 

So what you wanna know
Calamity’s child, chi-chile, chi-chile
Where’d you wanna go? 
What can I do for you? looks like you’ve been there too
’cause you’ve torn your dress
And your face is a mess
Oh, your face is a mess
Oh, oh, so how could they know? 
Eh, eh, how could they know? 
Eh, eh


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Poor guy, he'll be at home, crying into his pillow, mumbling
> 
> All by myself
> Don’t wanna be
> All by myself anymore
> All by myself
> Don’t wanna live
> All by myself anymore


  Wow, I didn't even think you could be so mean.   

You're going through kwillia withdrawals, aren't you?  It's hard to detox from her.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't even think you could be so mean.



No, no, no, we don't insult Air, we seek to understand Air! 



> You're going through kwillia withdrawals, aren't you?  It's hard to detox from her.



I'm going to start a "We miss Kwillia" thread.


----------



## jazz lady

Ground control to major tom
Ground control to major tom
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on

Ground control to major tom
Commencing countdown, engines on
Check ignition and may god’s love be with you

Ten, nine, eight, seven, six, five,
Four, three, two, one, liftoff

This is ground control to major tom
You’ve really made the grade
And the papers want to know whose shirts you wear
Now it’s time to leave the capsule if you dare

This is major tom to ground control
I’m stepping through the door
And I’m floating in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today

For here
Am I sitting in a tin can
Far above the world
Planet earth is blue
And there’s nothing I can do

Though I’m past one hundred thousand miles
I’m feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go
Tell me wife I love her very much she knows

Ground control to major tom
Your circuit’s dead, there’s something wrong
Can you hear me, major tom? 
Can you hear me, major tom? 
Can you hear me, major tom? 
Can you....

Here am I floating round my tin can
Far above the moon
Planet earth is blue
And there’s nothing I can do.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> No, no, no, we don't insult Air, we seek to understand Air!


As well as you should, Obi-Wan K-otic.  You have much to learn from the great Jedi Gasm.   



> I'm going to start a "We miss Kwillia" thread.


  Let's see how many pages we can get it to in 8 days.


----------



## chaotic

(hey man) oh leave me alone you know
(hey man) oh henry, get off the phone, I gotta
(hey man) I gotta straighten my face
This mellow thighed chick just put my spine out of place

(hey man) my schooldays insane
(hey man) my work’s down the drain
(hey man) well she’s a total blam-blam
She said she had to squeeze it but she..and then she..

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

(hey man) ah henry, don’t be unkind, go away
(hey man) I can’t take you this time, no way
(hey man) droogie don’t crash here
There’s only room for one and here she comes, here she comes

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back on suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

Oh hit me!

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

A suffragette city, a suffragette city
I’m back on suffragette city, I’m back on suffragette city
Ooo, sufraggete city, ooo, suffragette city
Oooh-how, sufragette city, oooh-how, sufragette,

Ohhh, wham bam thank you ma’am!
A suffragette city, a suffragette city
Quite all right
A suffragette city
Too fine
A suffragette city, ooh, a sufragette city
Oh, my sufragette city, oh my suffragette city
Oh, suffragette
Suffragette!


----------



## jazz lady

Goodbye love
Didn’t know what time it was the lights were low oh how
I leaned back on my radio oh oh
Some cat was layin’ down some rock ’n’ roll ’lotta soul, he said
Then the loud sound did seem to fade a ade
Came back like a slow voice on a wave of phase ha hase
That weren’t no d.j. that was hazy cosmic jive

There’s a starman waiting in the sky
He’d like to come and meet us
But he thinks he’d blow our minds
There’s a starman waiting in the sky
He’s told us not to blow it
Cause he knows it’s all worthwhile
He told me:
Let the children lose it
Let the children use it
Let all the children boogie

I had to phone someone so I picked on you ho ho
Hey, that’s far out so you heard him too! o o
Switch on the tv we may pick him up on channel two
Look out your window I can see his light a ight
If we can sparkle he may land tonight a ight
Don’t tell your poppa or he’ll get us locked up in fright

There’s a starman waiting in the sky
He’d like to come and meet us
But he thinks he’d blow our minds
There’s a starman waiting in the sky
He’s told us not to blow it
Cause he knows it’s all worthwhile
He told me:
Let the children lose it
Let the children use it
Let all the children boogie

Starman waiting in the sky
He’d like to come and meet us
But he thinks he’d blow our minds
There’s a starman waiting in the sky
He’s told us not to blow it
Cause he knows it’s all worthwhile
He told me:
Let the children lose it
Let the children use it
Let all the children boogie

La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la


----------



## jazz lady

:taptap:  Well, this is fun.


----------



## jazz lady

*posted for the slacker name chaotic*

When you climb to the top of the mountain
Look out over the sea
Think about the places perhaps, where a young man could be
Then you jump back down to the rooftops
Look out over the town
Think about all of the strange things circulating round

It ain’t easy, it ain’t easy
It ain’t easy to get to heaven when you’re going down

Well all the people have got their problems
That ain’t nothing new
With the help of the good lord
We can all pull on through
We can all pull on through
Get there in the end
Sometimes it’ll take you right up and sometimes down again

It ain’t easy, it ain’t easy
It ain’t easy to get to heaven when you’re going down

Satisfaction, satisfaction
Keep me satisfied
I’ve got the love of a hoochie koochie woman
She calling from inside
She’s a-calling from inside
Trying to get to you
All the woman really wants you can give her something too

It ain’t easy, it ain’t easy
It ain’t easy to get to heaven when you’re going down

It ain’t easy, it ain’t easy
It ain’t easy to get to heaven when you’re going down


----------



## jazz lady

*wow...*

Blue sky by the ocean 
I got a bluebird singing freedom 
And I'm happy to be living 
I believe I'm myself again 

No tears to cry him 
No desire to linger here 
Beside him 
Without him 
I believe I'm myself again 

I got a whippoorwill 
he sing the blues 
I got honey bees 
and roses, too 
but they don't sting 
the way you do 
I believe I'm myself again 

thanks to all the friends 
who stood by me 
when we were standing still 
Now I've got perspective 
on the situation 
and it makes me ill 

How could I have loved you 
for so long? 
I know I enjoyed you 
but how could I have liked you... 

So thank you 
God bless you 
Sleep well tonight 
You made me cry 
But I'm better 
Without you 
I believe I'm myself again


----------



## chaotic

I got detained by a very pleasant goodnight phone call... 

What is the song posted above?


----------



## Agee

Glad to see you two wing-nuts were able to entertain yourself at someone elses expense


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Glad to see you two wing-nuts were able to entertain yourself at someone elses expense


Oops.  Busted.    Well, we had to amuse ourselves SOMEHOW.   

I haven't been called a piece of hardware in a long time.  Wing-nut.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I got detained by a very pleasant goodnight phone call...


Aww. K missed you already.  



> What is the song posted above?


It's from Janis Ian. I found it while searching around last night for another song.  It hit home deeply and could very well be my theme song now.


----------



## cattitude

(Little wallflower on the shelf) 
(Standing by herself)
(Never had the nerve to take a chance) 
(So let the little girl dance)

Let the little girl dance 
Let the little girl dance
She never danced before 
So let her on the floor 
(So let her on the floor)

Let the little girl dance 
Let the little girl dance
She wants to give it a try 
So let the little girl by 
(So let the little girl by)

She's been a little wallflower on the shelf 
Standing by herself
Now she got the nerve to take a chance 
So let the little girl dance

Let the little girl through 
She wants to pass by you
Buddy, can't you see 
She wants to dance with me 
(She wants to dance with me)

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

She's been a little wallflower on the shelf
Standing by herself
Now she got the nerve to take a chance 
So let the little girl dance

Let the little girl through 
She wants to pass by you
Buddy, can't you see 
She wants to dance with me 
(She wants to dance with me)

(Little wallflower on the shelf) 
(Standing by herself)
(Never had the nerve to take a chance)
Let the little girl dance 
(Let the little girl dance)


----------



## cattitude

Too many teardrops for one heart to be cryin'
Too many teardrops for one heart to carry on
You're way on top now
Since you left me
You're always laughin'
Way down at me
But watch out now
I'm gonna get there
We'll be together
For just a little while
And then I'm gonna put you
Way down here
And you'll start cryin'
Ninety-six tears
Cry
Cry

And when the sun comes up
I'll be on top
You'll be way down there
Lookin' up
And I might wave
Come up here
But I don't see you
Wavin' now
I'm way down here
Wonderin' how
I'm gonna get you
But I know now
I'll just cry, cry, I'll just cry

Too many teardrops for one heart to be cryin'
Too many teardrops for one heart
To carry on
You're gonna cry  ninety-six tears
You're gonna cry  ninety-six tears
You're gonna cry  cry, cry, cry, now
You're gonna cry  cry, cry, cry
Ninety-six tears  c'mon and lemme hear you cry, now
Ninety-six tears (whoo!)   I wanna hear you cry
Night and day, yeah, all night long
Uh-ninety-six tears    cry cry cry
C'mon baby, let me hear you cry now, all night long
Uh-ninety-six tears!  Yeah!  C'mon now
Uh-ninety-six tears!


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Glad to see you two wing-nuts were able to entertain yourself at someone elses expense



Okay Dad, we'll go to bed right now...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Okay Dad, we'll go to bed right now...


 

Ah...was it as good for you as it was me?


----------



## jazz lady

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna chug-a-lug and shout.
We’re gonna stimulate some action;
We’re gonna get some satisfaction.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna shake your tambourine.
After midnight, it’s all gonna be peaches and cream.
We’re gonna cause talk and suspicion;
We’re gonna give an exhibition.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna shake your tambourine.
After midnight, it’s all gonna be peaches and cream.
We’re gonna cause talk and suspicion;
We’re gonna give an exhibition.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.


----------



## cattitude

Oh, it's been such a long, long time
Looks like I'd get you off my mind
Oh, but I can't
Just the thought of you
Turns my whole world misty blue

Oh honey, just the mention of your name
Turns the flicker to a flame
Listen to me good, baby
I think of the things we used to do
And my whole world turns misty blue

Ooooh baby, I should forget you
Heaven knows I tried
Baby, when I say that I'm glad we're through
Deep in my heart I know I've lied
I've lied, I've lied

Ooooh honey, it's been such a long, long time
Looks like I'd get you off my mind
But I can't
Just the thought of you, my love
My whole world turns misty blue      

Ooooh, Oh, I can't, Oh , I can't
Oh, I can't forget you
My whole world turns misty blue
Ooooh, Oh, my love
My whole world turns misty blue    
Baby, baby, baby, baby
Baby, I can't forget you
My whole world turns misty blue


----------



## cattitude

Hey, you
Come out here on the floor
Let's rock some more
Come out here on the floor
Honey, let's rock some more, yeah

Now when you get out here
Don't you have no fear
Put your hands on your hip
And let your backbone slip
And work out

Oh, my momma, move up (first step)
Party move back (second step)
Shuffle to the left (third step)
Wobble to the right (fourth step)

Now it's plain to see
You put a hurtin' on me
But it's a natural fact
I like it like that
So work out

Yeah, baby work out (work baby, work out)
Honey, work out
Ah, baby work out
Shout and turn the joint out
Work out
Work out
Work all night long
Yeah, yeah! (round and around and around and around)
Baby, round and round we go
Don't you know, don't you know
Round and round we go
Where we stop, nobody knows
The band is swinging on the stand
We're moving in, we're moving out
Then we'll step back now and end this dance with a shout
So work out

Now when I tell you to shout I want you to jump at it
Yeah, let's shout, baby, let's shout (shout baby shout)
Honey, let's shout
Baby, let's shout
Yeah, shout and turn it out, baby
Let's shout, let's shout, shout all night long
I gotta have it just one more time
Now here we go
Round and round we go
Now work out, work out, work all night long
Work out, baby
Work out woman
Shout and turn the joint out
Work out, work out, baby, baby...


----------



## jazz lady

*still thinking about blueberries...*

I found my thrill ......on blueberry hill
On blueberry hill ......when I found you
The moon stood still ......on blueberry hill
And lingered until ......my dreams came true

(the wind in the willow played.......love’s sweet melody
But all of those vows we made...... were never to be)

Though we’re apart......you’re part of me still
For you were my thrill......on blueberry hill

(I found my thrill)...........come climb the hill with me, baby
(on blueberry hill)............we’ll see what we shall see
(on blueberry hill)...............I’ll bring my horn with me
(when I found you)................. I’ll be with you where berries are blue
(the moon stood still)................ each afternoon we’ll go
(on blueberry hill)..................... higher than the moon we’ll go
(and lingered until).................... then, to a weddin’ in june we’ll go
(my dreams came true).................ba-ba-da-d-bzz-bzz-va-d-in-da-day

The wind in the willow played .................. (do you really love me)
Love’s sweet melody .........................(as I love you)
But all of those vows we made ................ (will you still remember)
Were never to be .......................... (when the night is through)

Though we’re apart......you’re part of me still
For you were my thrill......on blueberry hill


----------



## cattitude

Kiss me each morning for a million years
Hold me each evening by your side
Tell me you'll love me for a million years
Then if it don't work out
Then if it don't work out
Then you can tell me goodbye

Sweeten my coffee with a morning kiss
Soften my dreams with your sighs
Tell me you'll love me for a million years
Then if it don't work out
Then if it don't work out
Then you can tell me goodbye


If you must go, oh no, I won't grieve
If you wait a lifetime before you leave

Then if you must go
Mmm, I won't tell you no
Just so that we can say we tried
Tell me you'll love me for a million years
Then if it don't work out
Then if it don't work out
Then you can tell me goodbye


----------



## cattitude

Look into my eyes
You will see
What you mean to me
Search your heart
Search your soul
And when you find me there
You'll search no more

Don't tell me it's not worth trying for
Can't tell me it's not worth dying for
You know it's true, ev'rything I do
I do it for you

Look into your heart
You will find there's nothing there to hide
So, take me as I am, take my life
I would give it all; I would sacrifice
Don't tell me it's not worth fighting for
I can't help it, there's nothing I want more
You know it's true, ev'rything I do
I do it for you

There's no love like your love
And no other could give more love
There's no way
Unless you're there all the time
All the way, yeah

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Oh, you can't tell me it's not worth trying for
I can't help it, there's nothing I want more
Yeah, I would fight for you
I'd lie for you
Walk the mile for you, yeah
I'd die for you
You know it's true
Ev'rything I do
Oh, I do it for you


----------



## jazz lady

[font=arial, helvetica]If you search for tenderness
It isn't hard to find
You can have the love you need to live
But if you look for truthfulness
You might just as well be blind
It always seems to be so hard to give 

Honesty is such a lonely word
Everyone is so untrue
Honesty is hardly ever heard
And mostly what I need from you 

I can always find someone
To say they sympathize
If I wear my heart out on my sleeve
But I don't want some pretty face
To tell me pretty lies
All I want is someone to believe 

Honesty is such a lonely word
Everyone is so untrue
Honesty is hardly ever heard
And mostly what I need from you 

I can find a lover
I can find a friend
I can have security
Until the bitter end
Anyone can comfort me
With promises again
I know, I know 

When I'm deep inside of me
Don't be too concerned
I won't ask for nothin' while I'm gone
But when I want sincerity
Tell me where else can I turn
Because you're the only one that I depend on 

Honesty is such a lonely word
Everyone is so untrue
Honesty is hardly ever heard
And mostly what I need from you [/font]


----------



## jazz lady

You're having a hard time and lately you don't feel so good
You're getting a bad reputation in your neighborhood
It's alright, it's alright
Sometimes that's what it takes
You're only human, you're allowed to make your share of mistakes 

You better believe there will be times in your life
When you’ll be feeling like a stumbling fool
So take it from me you'll learn more from you accidents
Than anything you could ever learn at school 

Don't forget your second wind
Sooner or later you'll get your second wind
It's not always easy to be living in this world of pain
You're gonna be crashing into stone walls again and again
It's alright, it's alright 

Though you feel your heart break
You're only human, your gonna have to deal with heartache
Just like a boxer in a title fight
You got to walk in that ring all alone
You're not the only one who's made mistakes
But they're the only things that you can truly call your own 

Don't forget your second wind
Wait in your corner until that breeze blows in 

You've been keeping to yourself these days
Cause you're thinking everything's gone wrong
Sometimes you just want to lay down and die 
That emotion can be so strong
But hold on
Till that old second wind comes along 

You probably don't want to hear advice from someone else
But I wouldn't be telling you if I hadn't been there myself
It's alright, it's alright
Sometimes that's all it takes
We're only human
We're supposed to make mistakes
But I survived all those long lonely days
When it seemed I did not have a friend
Cause all I needed was a little faith
So I could catch my breath and face the world again
Don't forget your second wind
Sooner or later you'll feel that momentum kick in
Don't forget your second wind
Sooner or later you'll feel that momentum kick in


----------



## jazz lady

Some things were perfectly clear, seen with the vision of youth
No doubts and nothing to fear, I claimed the corner on truth
These days it's harder to say I know what I'm fighting for
My faith is falling away
I'm not that sure anymore 

Shades of grey wherever I go
The more I find out the less that I know
Black and white is how it should be
But shades of grey are the colors I see 

Once there were trenches and walls and one point of every view
Fight 'til the other man falls - kill him before he kills you
These days the edges are blurred, I'm old and tired of war
I hear the other man's words
I'm not that sure anymore 

Shades of grey are all that I find
When I look to the enemy line
Black and white was so easy for me
But shades of grey are the colors I see 

Now with the wisdom of years, I try to reason things out
And the only people I fear are those who never have doubts
Save us all from arrogant men, and all the causes they're for
I won't be righteous again
I'm not that sure anymore 

Shades of grey are all that I find
When I look to the enemy line
Ain't no rainbows shining on me
Shades of grey are the colors I see 

Shades of grey wherever I go
The more I find out the less that I know
Ain't no rainbows shining on me
Shades of grey are the colors I see


----------



## virgovictoria

*My Next Purchase*

Damien Rice - On the site, I went to Music, then Live Stream~~Click on the "The Blower's Daughter"

I just like it...


----------



## virgovictoria

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Damien Rice - On the site, I went to Music, then Live Stream~~Click on the "The Blower's Daughter"



Damien Rice - "The Blower's Daughter"

And so it is
Just like you said it would be
Life goes easy on me
Most of the time
And so it is
The shorter story
No love, no glory
No hero in her sky

I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes...

And so it is
Just like you said it should be
We'll both forget the breeze
Most of the time
And so it is
The colder water
The blower's daughter
The pupil in denial

I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes...

Did I say that I loathe you?
Did I say that I want to
Leave it all behind?

I can't take my mind off of you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind off of you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind...
My mind...my mind...
'Til I find somebody new


----------



## Agee

*Maybe turn that grey to color... Chicago*

Going where the orange sun has never died
And your swirling marble eyes shine
Laughing
Burning blue the light
Bittersweet the drops of life
Memories only fading

Fancy colours
Fancy colours

All we ever did see
When we’re down at the sea
We see things so very clear at the sea

Fancy colours
Fancy colours

All we ever can do
The morning covered with dew
We do things so very fine in the dew

Fancy colours
Fancy colours

All we ever do hear
But whether we’re here or there
We hear things so very fine when we’re there


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Damien Rice - "The Blower's Daughter"
> 
> And so it is
> Just like you said it would be
> Life goes easy on me
> Most of the time
> And so it is
> The shorter story
> No love, no glory
> No hero in her sky
> 
> I can't take my eyes off of you
> I can't take my eyes off you
> I can't take my eyes off of you
> I can't take my eyes off you
> I can't take my eyes off you
> I can't take my eyes...
> 
> And so it is
> Just like you said it should be
> We'll both forget the breeze
> Most of the time
> And so it is
> The colder water
> The blower's daughter
> The pupil in denial
> 
> I can't take my eyes off of you
> I can't take my eyes off you
> I can't take my eyes off of you
> I can't take my eyes off you
> I can't take my eyes off you
> I can't take my eyes...
> 
> Did I say that I loathe you?
> Did I say that I want to
> Leave it all behind?
> 
> I can't take my mind off of you
> I can't take my mind off you
> I can't take my mind off of you
> I can't take my mind off you
> I can't take my mind off you
> I can't take my mind...
> My mind...my mind...
> 'Til I find somebody new


Intense !


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Intense !



Did you listen to it?  The song's sound affects me as a whole... 

....and it's meaning...  

yeah, intense....


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Intense !


  Very nice!  I've never even heard of him but the lyrics are luscious.

I'll have to listen to it at work tomorrow.  My slow-azz dial-up will never handle it.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Maybe turn that grey to color... Chicago*
> 
> Going where the orange sun has never died
> And your swirling marble eyes shine
> Laughing
> Burning blue the light
> Bittersweet the drops of life
> Memories only fading
> 
> Fancy colours
> Fancy colours
> 
> All we ever did see
> When we’re down at the sea
> We see things so very clear at the sea
> 
> Fancy colours
> Fancy colours
> 
> All we ever can do
> The morning covered with dew
> We do things so very fine in the dew
> 
> Fancy colours
> Fancy colours
> 
> All we ever do hear
> But whether we’re here or there
> We hear things so very fine when we’re there


  TYVM!


----------



## morganj614

*Smokey*

*Now if there's a smile on my face 
It's only there trying to fool the public 
But when it comes down to fooling you 
Now honey that's quite a different subject 

But don't let my glad expression 
Give you the wrong impression 
Cos really I'm sad, Oh I'm sadder than sad 
Well I'm hurt and I want you so bad 
Like a clown I appear to be glad ooh yeah 

CHORUS: 

Well they're some sad things known to man 
But ain't too much sadder than 
The tears of a clown when there's noone around 
Oh yeah, baby baby, oh yeah baby baby 

Now if I appear to be carefree 
It's only to camouflage my sadness 
And honey to shield my pride I try 
To cover this hurt with a show of gladness 
But don't let my show convince you 
That I've been happy since you 
Cos I need to go, oh I need you so 
Look I'm hurt and I want you to know 
For others I put on a show ...CHORUS 

Just like Pagliacci did 
I try to keep my surface hid 
Smiling in the crowd I try 
But in a lonely room I cry 
The tears of a clown 
When there's noone around, oh yeah, baby baby 
Now if there's a smile on my face 
Don't let my glad expression 
Give you the wrong impression 
Don't let this smile I wear 
Make you think that I don't care 
Cos really I'm sad... *


----------



## morganj614

who's gonna tell you when
it's too late
who's gonna tell you things
aren't so great
you can't go on
thinking nothing's wrong
who's gonna drive you home tonight

who's gonna pick you up
when you fall
who's gonna hang it up
when you call
who's gonna pay attention
to your dreams
who's gonna plug their ears
when you scream

you can't go on
thinking nothing's wrong
who's gonna drive you home tonight

who's gonna hold you down
when you shake
who's gonna come around
when you break


----------



## morganj614

summer summer summer
it's like a merry go round
i see you under the midnight
all shackles and bows
how far will you take it
well no one knows
don't let me go
i got a hold on you tonight

oh oh it's magic
when i'm with you
oh oh it's magic
you know it's true
got a hold on you

twisted under sideways down
i know you're getting twisted
and you can't calm down
i see you under the midnight
love darts in your eyes
how far can you take it
till you realize
there's magic in your eyes


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very nice!  I've never even heard of him but the lyrics are luscious.
> 
> I'll have to listen to it at work tomorrow.  My slow-azz dial-up will never handle it.



*BUMP*  Just a reminder to check it out!!  "The Blower's Daughter"


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> *BUMP* Just a reminder to check it out!! "The Blower's Daughter"


Thanks for the reminder.  

I just finished listening to it.  He is awesome and the song so touching!    I'm adding him to my "must get" wish list on Amazon.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I just finished listening to it.  He is awesome and the song so touching!    I'm adding him to my "must get" wish list on Amazon.



I was hoping you'd like!


----------



## Tonio

I'm in a womens prison
With bars all around
I caught my darlin' cheatin'
That's when I shot him down.

I caught him in a honky tonk
With a girl I used to know
The door to my cell is open wide
And a voice cries out, oh no.

The judge says I'm guilty
My sentence is to die
I know I've been forgiven
But the price of love is high.

The crowd outside screamin'
Let that murderer die
But above all their voices
I can hear my mama cry.

I'm sittin' here on the death row
And Lord, I've lost my mind
For love I've killed my darlin'
And for love I'll lose my life.

I can hear the warden coming
From the pinging of his keys
But when they come to get me
They'll hafta drag me off my knees.

The door to my cell swings open
It's time for me to go
The priest is reading my last rights
He says, dyin's part of livin', ya know.

There's a crowd outside screamin'
Let that murderer fry
But above all their voices
You can hear my mama cry.

Now they've strapped me in the chair
And covered up my eyes
And the last voice that I hear on earth
Is my mama's cry...


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I was hoping you'd like!


Like?  _LIKE???_  I _*loved* _it!  I can't wait to hear more from him.  

Thanks for sharing, my friend.


----------



## morganj614

*Disarm you with a smile
And cut you like you want me to
Cut that little child
Inside of me and such a part of you
Ooh, the years burn

I used to be a little boy
So old in my shoes
And what I choose is my choice
What’s a boy supposed to do? 
The killer in me is the killer in you
My love
I send this smile over to you

Disarm you with a smile
And leave you like they left me here
To wither in denial
The bitterness of one who’s left alone
Ooh, the years burn
Ooh, the years burn, burn, burn

I used to be a little boy
So old in my shoes
And what I choose is my voice
What’s a boy supposed to do? 
The killer in me is the killer in you
My love
I send this smile over to you

The killer in me is the killer in you
Send this smile over to you
The killer in me is the killer in you
Send this smile over to you
The killer in me is the killer in you
Send this smile over to you*


----------



## morganj614

*She sits alone by a lamppost
Trying to find a thought that’s escaped her mind
She says dad’s the one I love the most
But stipe’s not far behind

She never lets me in
Only tell me where’s she’s been
When she’s had too much to drink
I say that I don’t care I just run my hands
Through her dark hair and then I pray to god
You gotta help me fly away

And just...
Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

This morning I woke up alone
Found a note by the phone
Saying maybe, maybe I’ll be back some day
I wanted to look for you
You walked in I didn’t know just what I should do
So I sat back down and had a beer and felt sorry for
Myself.

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

-solo-

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

Last night I tried to leave
Cried so much I just
Could not believe
She was the same girl i
Fell in love with long ago
She went in the back to
Get high
I sat down on my couch
And cried
Yelling oh mama please
Help me
Won’t you hold my hand.

And
Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.*


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain*
> *Let her sing...if it eases all her pain*
> *Let her go...let her walk right out on me*
> *And if the sun comes up tomorrow*
> *Let her be...let her be.*


Hootie and the Blow-Toads. Afraid to admit it, but I did this song for Karaoke 

To bad thier fearless leader has been reduced to cheesey BK commercials


----------



## jazz lady

*extreme... probably posted before but I still think it's beautiful...*

Saying I love you
Is not the words I want to hear from you
It’s not that I want you
Not to say, but if you only knew
How easy it would be to show me how you feel
More than words is all you have to do to make it real
Then you wouldn’t have to say that you love me
Cos I’d already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldn’t make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words

Now I’ve tried to talk to you and make you understand
All you have to do is close your eyes
And just reach out your hands and touch me
Hold me close don’t ever let me go
More than words is all I ever needed you to show
Then you wouldn’t have to say that you love me
Cos I’d already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldn’t make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Like?  _LIKE???_  I _*loved* _it!  I can't wait to hear more from him.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, my friend.





I've heard some DR songs on XM... pretty cool..


----------



## chaotic

*More Extreme...*

Life's ambition occupies my time
Priorities confuse the mind
Happiness one step behind
This inner peace I've yet to find

Rivers flow into the sea
Yet even the sea is not so full of me
If I'm not blind why can't I see
That a circle can't fit
Where a square should be

There's a hole in my heart
That can only be filled by you
And this hole in my heart
Can't be filled with the things I do

Hole hearted
Hole hearted

This heart of stone is where I hide
These feet of clay kept warm inside
Day by day less satisfied
Not fade away before I die

Rivers flow into the sea
Yet even the sea is not so full of me
If I'm not blind why can't I see
That a circle can't fit
Where a square should be

There's a hole in my heart
That can only be filled by you
And this hole in my heart
Can't be filled with the things I do
There's a hole in my heart
That can only be filled by you
Should've know from the start
I'd fall short with the things I do

Hole hearted
Hole hearted
Hole hearted
Hole hearted


----------



## chaotic

*Marshall Crenshaw*

Television light
Shining through a hundred bedroom windows
I was out last night
Walking all around the streets that we know
Tales to tell are behind every door
No two are quite the same
You and I know a few of our own, that's for sure
Days and days have gone
But I still clearly can remember
a crowded avenue
on a Monday evening in November
On our way to your old place downtown
You held my hand tight
There was light and laughter and music all around
What I wouldn't wish for nearly came true
to throw your love away
was what I didn't want to do
It's written on my heart, the way I feel for you
to make your bitter tears fall
was what I didn't want to do
what I didn't want to do
Television light
Shining through a hundred bedroom windows
I went out last night
Walking all around the streets that we know
Sometimes love will bring you down one day
Then back up another day
Make you right, make you wrong, make you do it anyway
What I didn't wish for nearly came true
to throw your love away
was what I didn't want to do
I truly realize now what I already knew
to make your bitter tears fall
was what I didn't want to do
What I didn't want to do
Sometimes love will bring you down one day, and back up another day
make you right, make you wrong, make you do it anyway
What I wouldn't wish for, nearly came true
to throw your love away, is what I didn't want to do
It's written on my heart, the way I feel for you
to make your bitter tears fall, is what I didn't want to do
what I didn't want to do


----------



## chaotic

*Marshall Crenshaw #2*

From my window nearly everyday
I see that girl go down the highway 
And I think she's trying to catch my eye 
Standing alone I see her drive on by 
There she goes again with another guy 
She was my girl not too long ago 
How I lost her I'm not sure I know 
But it makes no difference how I try 
I get that feeling when she drives on by 
There she goes again with another guy 
It's a sad situation 
But I know just what I ought to do 
I'm gonna find someone better 
Go have fun little girl I can live without you 
I'll be stronger when she's off my mind 
I hope she finds what she's been tryin' to find 
And as life goes on and time goes by 
Will her heart ever be satisfied 
There she goes again with another guy


----------



## chaotic

*Mc #3*

(I think I cut myself)
Wanda met Duane in a local bar
next to an industrial park
Duane didn't like the clothes that she wore
but she felt so good in the dark
After a few days they said 'why wait'
and Wanda moved in to stay
into Duane's apartment on the second floor
next to the 605 freeway
They made love in the mornin'
love in the evenin', love in the afternoon
but all good things have got to come to an end
even in a warm bedroom
Duane got tired of hearing her voice
and Wanda got sick of his breath
Pretty soon they never said a word before falling asleep
on opposite sides of the bed
Oh ain't it a shame
there ain't no one to blame
when love just slips away
and only the lovers remain
Ain't it a shame
there ain't no one to blame
so the names have been changed
to protect Wanda and Duane
Wanda joined a gym but she never went
'cause it was just too far away
Duane held the tv remote control
and smoked three packs a day
Wanda thought that undercover she might take a lover
but you know that she never did
Duane fell in love with all the naked girls
in the magazines that he hid
Oh ain't it a shame
there ain't no one to blame
when love just slips away
and only the lovers remain
Ain't it a shame
there ain't no one to blame
so the names have been changed
to protect Wanda and Duane
Wanda was starin' out the front door
at the trees blowin' in the wind
She said 'maybe someday I'm gonna blow out that door
and not blow back in again'
Duane was starin' out the bedroom window
at the leaves falling from the tree
said 'maybe someday I'm gonna jump out that window
and not say goodbye when I leave'
Ain't it a shame
there ain't no one to blame
when love just slips away
and only the lovers remain
Ain't it a shame
there ain't no one to blame
so the names have been changed
to protect Wanda and Duane
I said there ain't no one to blame
so we changed our names to Wanda and Duane


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> *More Extreme...*
> 
> Hole hearted
> Hole hearted


I almost posted that one too.  Thanks.


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> *Marshall Crenshaw*


Wow, haven't heard that name in quite some time.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Wow, haven't heard that name in quite some time.


  Blast from the past!


This is the song I think of when I think of them:

Now you can’t always get what you want
No, you can’t always get what you need
Sometimes you lose what you thought you had
Now that’s a real bad deal indeed
But when you’re angry at life itself
Having a bad, bad day
Don’t judge yourself so brutally
I can’t stand it when you talk that way
Oh baby, baby
Better back off of that stuff
You’d better take it slow
I know you know
That you’re talking about someone I love
Did you say what I think I heard? 
Did you mean what I think you said? 
Why don’t you redirect your rage
Onto someone else instead
Now, we all have to walk that line
Between sorrow and happiness
Come over here and take my hand
Won’t you please give us both a rest? 
Oh baby, baby
Better back off that stuff
You’d better take it slow
I know you know
That you’re talking about someone I love
Oh baby, baby
I’ve heard enough
’cause I know you will come through
And you know it too
You’re talking about someone I love


----------



## jazz lady

*for the beautiful orange full moon rising in the sky tonight...*

it was an awesome sight as I cruised home with the top down! 

I’m an orange moon
I’m an orange moon
Reflecting the light of the sun
Many nights he was alone
Many many many nights
His light was too bright so they turned away and he
Stood alone every night and every day

Then he turned to me he saw his
Reflection in me and he smiled at me
When he turned to me
Then he said to me
How good it is, how good it is, how
Good it is, how good it is

I’m an orange moon
I’m brighter than before
Brighter than ever before
I’m an orange moon and I shine so
Bright cause I reflect the light
Of my sun

I praise the day he turned my way
And smiled at me
He gets to smile and I get to be
Orange that I love to be

How good it is (8x)
Shine so bright
He rules the day, I’ll rule the night
Shine shine shine
How good it is (6x)
How good he is
How good he is

I’m an orange moon I’m brighter than
Before brighter
Reflecting the light of the sun


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> it was an awesome sight as I cruised home with the top down!


 
Sweet! 

Watched it creep over the backyard. Heading out for another look


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 
> Watched it creep over the backyard. Heading out for another look


It was sweet, especially while watching it unimpeded by a roof while driving as Chaka sang to me and the warm air caressed my skin.      I couldn't believe how orange it was.  I almost missed it at first because it was so dark, but once I saw it, I could hardly tear my eyes away.  Thank goodness traffic was light!  

An absolutely spectacular sight and a great way to end such a pleasant night.


----------



## jazz lady

*For VV...*

Gotta leave town
Got another appointment
Spent all my rent
Girl you know I enjoyed it

Ain't gonna hang around till there's nobody dancing
I don't wanna hold hands and talk about our little plans, alright!

Cold hard b!tch
Just a kiss on the lips
And I was on my knees
I'm waiting, give me
Cold hard b!tch
She was shakin' her hips
That's all that I need

Gonna check her out
She's my latest attraction
Gonna hang around
Wanna get a reaction

Gonna take her home cause she's over romancing
Don't wanna hold hands and talk about her plans alright!

Cold hard b!tch
Just a kiss on the lips
And I was on my knees
I'm waiting give me
Cold hard b!tch
She was shakin' her hips
And I that was all that I need
I'm waiting give me
Cold hard b!tch
Just a kiss on the lips
And I was on my knees

Yeah I'm waiting
Yeah I'm waiting
Yeah I'm waiting
Yeah I'm waiting

Cold hard b!tch
Just a kiss on the lips
And I was on my knees
I'm waiting give me
Cold hard b!tch
She was shakin' her hips
And I was all that I need
I'm waiting give me
Cold hard b!tch
Just a kiss on the lips
And I was on my knees
I'm waiting give me

  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> *I was starting To wonder!*
> To what happen to this thread! Thought I would bring it back to the roof!


 I've been way busy lately, k's on vacation, chaotic's MIA, Air is hit or miss, catt is drive-by posting, RR and Morgie are occupied elsewhere, VV is only once in awhile...  

But I will thank you for Bruce  in her absence.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I've been way busy lately, k's on vacation, chaotic's MIA, Air is hit or miss, catt is drive-by posting, RR and Morgie are occupied elsewhere, *VV is only once in awhile*...
> 
> But I will thank you for Bruce  in her absence.



I did attempt to pace hit in the beginning...  but then soon only realized that I could not keep up with the big guns!!...


----------



## tomchamp

*Repeat Offender!*

Well, take me back down where cool water flows, yeah.  Let me remember things I love,  
Stoppin' at the log where catfish bite,  
Walkin' along the river road at night,
Barefoot girls dancin' in the moonlight.  

I can hear the bullfrog callin' me.  
Wonder if my rope's still hangin' to the tree. :guitar: 
Love to kick my feet 'way down the shallow water.
Shoefly, dragonfly, get back t'your mother. :shrug: 
Pick up a flat rock, skip it across Green River.
Welllllll!  
Up at Cody's camp I spent my days, oh,
With flat car riders and cross-tie walkers
. Old Cody, Junior took me over,
Said, "You're gonna find the world is smould'rin'.
And if you get lost come on home to Green River."

Welllllll!
Come on home.

Back to the Top


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I did attempt to pace hit in the beginning... but then soon only realized that I could not keep up with the big guns!!...


Some of us just have a few more years of experience to draw on.   

Post away!  It's opened my eyes up to a lot of stuff I never would have heard of on my own.  It's ALL good!


----------



## jazz lady

*coldplay...*

When I counted up my demons
Saw there was one for every day
With the good ones on my shoulders
I drove the other ones away

So if you ever feel neglected
And if you think that all is lost
I'll be counting up my demons, yeah
Hoping everything's not lost

When you thought that it was over
You could feel it all around
And everybody's out to get you
Don't you let it drag you down

'Cos if you ever feel neglected
And if you think that all is lost
I'll be counting up my demons, yeah
Hoping everything's not lost

If you ever feel neglected
If you think that all is lost
I'll be counting up my demons, yeah
Hoping everything's not lost

Singing out 
Oh, oh, oh, yeah
Oh, oh, yeah
Oh, oh, yeah
Everything's not lost

So come on, yeah
Oh, oh, yeah
Come on, yeah
And everything's not lost

Oh, oh, yeah
Oh, oh, yeah
Oh, oh, yeah
And everything's not lost

Come on, yeah
Oh, oh, yeah
Come on, yeah

Come on, yeah
Oh, oh, yeah
Come on, yeah
And everything's not lost

Sing out, yeah
Oh, oh, yeah
Come on, yeah
And everything's not lost 

Come on, yeah
Oh, oh yeah
Sing out, yeah
And everything's not lost


----------



## jazz lady

*aerosmith...*

I kept the right ones out 
And let the wrong ones in 
Had an angel of mercy to see me through all my sins 
There were times in my life 
When I was goin' insane 
Tryin' to walk through 
The pain 
When I lost my grip 
And I hit the floor 
Yeah, I thought I could leave but couldn't get out the door 
I was so sick and tired 
Of a livin' a lie 
I was wishin' that I 
Would die 

It's Amazing 
With the blink of an eye you finally see the light 
It's Amazing 
When the moment arrives that you know you'll be alright 
It's Amazing 
And I'm sayin' a prayer for the desperate hearts tonight 

That one last shot's a Permanent Vacation 
And how high can you fly with broken wings? 
Life's a journey not a destination 
And I just can't tell just what tomorrow brings 

You have to learn to crawl 
Before you learn to walk 
But I just couldn't liten to all that righteous talk 
I was out on the street, 
Just a tryin' to survive


----------



## Agee

*Little Foots*



			
				tomchamp said:
			
		

> To what happen to this thread! Thought I would bring it back to the roof!
> 
> Fat man sitting on a little stool


Spotcheck Billy got down on his hands and knees 
He said "Hey momma, hey let me check your oil all right?" 
She said "No, no honey, not tonight 
Comeback Monday, comeback Tuesday, then I might." 

I said Juanita, my sweet Jaunita, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 
I said Jaunita, my sweet taquita, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 

Don't want nobody who won't dive for dimes 
Don't want no speedballs 'cause I might die tryin 
Throw me a line, throw me a line 
'Cause there's a fat man in the bathtub with the blues 
I hear you moan, I hear you moan, I hear you moan 

Billy got so sad, dejected, put on his hat and start to run 
Runnin' down the street yellin' at the top of his lungs 
All I want in this life of mine is some good clean fun 
All I want in this life and time is some hit and run 

I said Juanita, my sweet Jaunita, what are you up to? 
My Jaunita 
I said Jaunita, my sweet taquito, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 

Put my money in your meter baby so it won't run down 
But you caught me in the squeeze play on the cheesy side of town 
Throw me a dime, throw me a line 
'Cause there's a fat man in the bathtub with the blues 
I hear you moan, I hear you moan, I hear you moan


----------



## Agee

*P. Snow*

Posted before, but classic...
You make me laugh
Cause your eyes they light the night
They look right through me
You bashful boy
You’re hiding something sweet
Please give it to me yeah, to me

Talk to me some more
You don’t have to go
You’re the poetry man
You make things all rhyme

You are a genie
All I ask for is your smile
Each time I rub the lamp
When I am with you
I have a giggling teen-age crush
Then I’m a sultry vamp

Talk to me some more
You don’t have to go
You’re the poetry man
You make things all right

So once again
It’s time to say so long
And so recall the cull of life
You’re going home now
Home’s that place somewhere you go each day
To see your wife

Talk to me some more
You don’t have to go
You’re the poetry man
You make things all rhyme


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Little Foots*


  Took me a minute.  



> I said Juanita, my sweet Juanita, what are you up to?
> My Juanita
> I said Juanita, my sweet taquita, what are you up to?
> My Juanita


Long, long, LONG time, no hear.


----------



## Agee

She never mentions the word addiction
In certain company
Yes, she’ll tell you she’s an orphan
After you meet her family

She paints her eyes as black as night, now
Pulls those shades down tight
Yeah, she gives a smile when the pain comes,
The pain’s gonna make everything alright

Says she talks to angels,
They call her out by her name
She talks to angels,
Says they call her out by her name

She keeps a lock of hair in her pocket
She wears a cross around her neck
Yes, the hair is from a little boy
And the cross is someone she has not met, not yet

Says she talks to angels,
Says they all know her name
Oh yeah, she talks to angels,
Says they call her out by her name

She don’t know no lover,
None that I ever seen
Yes, to her that ain’t nothing
But to me, yeah me,
It’s everything

She paints her eyes as black as night now
She pulls those shades down tight
Oh yeah, there’s a smile when the pain comes,
The pain’s gonna make everything alright, alright yeah

She talks to angels,
Says they call her out by her name
Oh yeah, yeah, angels
Call her out by her name
Oh, angels
They call her out by her name
Oh, she talks to angels
They call her out
Yeah, they call her out
Don’t you know that they call her out by her name


----------



## Agee

*To Summer Time*

(dedicate one to the ladies...)

Now summertime’s here babe, need somethin’ to keep you cool
Ah now summertime’s here babe, need somethin’ to keep you cool
Better look out now though, dave’s got somethin’ for you
Tell ya what it is

I’m your ice cream man, stop me when I’m passin’ by
Oh my my, I’m your ice cream man, stop me when I’m passin’ by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Hold on a second baby

I got good lemonade, ah, dixie cups
All flavors and push ups too
I’m your ice cream man, baby, stop me when I’m passin’ by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Hold on, one more

Well, I’m usually passin’ by just about eleven o’clock
Uh huh, I never stop, I’m usually passin’ by, just around eleven o’clock
And if you let me cool you one time, you’ll be my regular stop
All right boys

I got good lemonade, ah, dixie cups
All flavors and push ups too
I’m your ice cream man, stop me when I’m passin’ by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Yes I’m your ice cream man, stop me when I’m passin’ by
I’m your ice cream man, stop me when I’m passin’ by
They say all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Ah, one time

I’m your ice cream man, stop me when I’m passin’ by
I’m your ice cream man, stop me when I’m passin’ by
They say all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
One time, boys
I’m your ice cream man
I’m your ice cream man
B-b-b-b-b-b-b-baby
Ah my, my, my
All my flavors are guaranteed to satis-uh-fy
Ow


----------



## Agee

*J. Browne*

She was standing at the load-in
When the trucks rolled up
She was sniffing all around
Like a half grown female pup
She wasn’t hard to talk to
Looked like she had nowhere to go
So I gave her my pass
So she could get in and see the show

Well I sat her down right next to me
And I got her a beer
While I mixed that sound on stage
So the band could hear
The more I watched her watch them play
The less I could think of to say
And when they walked off stage
The drummer swept that girl away

But rosie you’re all right -- you wear my ring
When you hold me tight -- rosie that’s my thing
When you turn out the light -- I’ve got to hand it to me
Looks like it’s me and you again tonight rosie

Well I guess I might have known from the start
She’d come for a star
Might have told my imagination not to run too far
Of all the times that I’ve been burned
By now you’d think I’d have learned
That it’s who you look like
Not who you are

But rosie you’re all right -- you wear my ring
When you hold me tight -- rosie that’s my thing
When you turn out the light -- I’ve got to hand it to me
Looks like it’s me and you again tonight rosie


----------



## Agee

*Box Car Willie*

In 1814 we took a little trip,
Along with Colonel Jackson down the mighty Mississip.
We took a little bacon and we took a little beans,
And we fought the bloody British in the town of New Orleans. 


We fired our guns and the British kept a comin',
But there wasn't not as many as there was awhile ago.
Fired once more and they began to runnin'
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico. 

Well, we looked down the river and we see'd the British come.
And there must have been a hundred of 'em beatin' on the drum.
They stepped so high and they made the bugle ring.
We stood behind our cotton bales and didn¹t say a thing. 


We fired our guns and the British kept a comin',
But there wasn't not as many as there was awhile ago.
Fired once more and they began to runnin'
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico. 

Old Hick'ry said we could take 'em by surprise,
If we didn¹t fire our muskets till we looked 'em in the eyes.
We held our fire till we see'd their faces well,
Then we opened up our squirrel guns and really gave 'em.....well, 


We fired our guns and the British kept a comin',
But there wasn't not as many as there was awhile ago.
Fired once more and they began to runnin'
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico. 

Yeah, they ran through the briars and they ran through the brambles.
And they ran through the bushes where a rabbit couldn't go.
They ran so fast that the hounds couldn't catch 'em,
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico. 

We fired our cannons till the barrel melted down,
Then we grabbed an alligator and we fought another round.
We filled his head with cannonballs and powdered his behind,
And when we touched the powder off, the gator lost his mind. 


We fired our guns and the British kept a comin',
But there wasn't not as many as there was awhile ago.
Fired once more and they began to runnin'
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico. 

Yeah, they ran through the briars and they ran through the brambles.
And they ran through the bushes where a rabbit couldn't go.
They ran so fast that the hounds couldn't catch 'em,
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico. 

Yah hee.


----------



## Agee

*Grand Funk Railroad*

I’m in love with the girl that I’m talking about,
I’m in love with the girl I can’t live without.
I’m in love but I sure picked a bad time ...
To be in love, to be in love.

Well, let her be somebody else’s queen,
I don’t want to know about it.
There’s too many others that know what I mean,
And, that’s why I got to live without it.

I’m in love with the girl I’m talking about,
I’m in love with the girl I can’t live without.
I’m in love but I feel like I’m wearin’ it out,
I’m in love but I must have picked a bad time ...
To be in love, a bad time to be in love,
A bad time to be in love, a bad time to be in love.

All the stories coming back to me,
From my friends and the people that I don’t want to see.
The things you say I know just couldn’t be true,
At least not until I hear them from you.

’cause I still love the little girl I’m talking about,
I’m in love with the girl I can’t live without.
I’m in love but I feel like I’m wearin’ it out,
I’m in love but I must have picked a bad time ...
To be in love, a bad time to be in love,
A bad time to be in love, a bad time to be in love.

You know that I love the little girl I’m talking about,
I’m in love with the girl I can’t live without.
I’m in love but I feel like I’m wearin’ it out,
I’m in love but I must have picked a bad time ...
To be in love, a bad time to be in love,
A bad time to be in love, a bad time to be in love.


----------



## Agee

*D. Warwick/ B. Bacarach*

What’s it all about, alfie? 
Is it just for the moment we live? 
What’s it all about when you sort it out, alfie? 
Are we meant to take more than we give
Or are we meant to be kind? 
And if only fools are kind, alfie,
Then I guess it’s wise to be cruel.
And if life belongs only to the strong, alfie,
What will you lend on an old golden rule? 
As sure as I believe there’s a heaven above, alfie,
I know there’s something much more,
Something even non-believers can believe in.
I believe in love, alfie.
Without true love we just exist, alfie.
Until you find the love you’ve missed you’re nothing, alfie.
When you walk let your heart lead the way
And you’ll find love any day, alfie, alfie.


----------



## Agee

*Frankie...*

Come fly with me, let’s fly let’s fly away
If you can use, some exotic booze
There’s a bar in far bombay
Come fly with me, we’ll fly we’ll fly away

Come fly with me, let’s float down to peru
In lama land, there’s a one man band
And he’ll toot his flute for you
Come fly with me, we’ll float down in the blue

Once I get you up there, where the air is rarefied
We’ll just glide, starry eyed
Once I get you up there, I’ll be holding you so near
You may here, angels cheer - because were together

Weather wise it’s such a lovely day
You just say the words, and we’ll beat the birds
Down to acapulco bay
It’s perfect, for a flying honeymoon - they say
Come fly with me, we’ll fly we’ll fly away


----------



## Agee

*Hit or Miss...*

   ...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Hit or Miss...*
> 
> 
> <HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->   ...
> 
> <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


 Definitely a hit, Mr. Gasm.  Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Definitely a hit, Mr. Gasm.  Good night and sweet dreams.


Hope you rest in a peaceful slumber.


----------



## tomchamp

*For my meangirl!*

I hate the world today
You're so good to me
I know but I can't change
Tried to tell you
But you look at me like maybe
I'm an angel underneath
Innocent and sweet
Yesterday I cried
Must have been relieved to see
The softer side
I can understand how you'd be so confused
I don't envy you
I'm a little bit of everything
All rolled into one
Chorus:
I'm a #####, I'm a lover
I'm a child, I'm a mother
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint
I do not feel ashamed
I'm your hell, I'm your dream
I'm nothing in between
You know you wouldn't want it any other way

So take me as I am
This may mean
You'll have to be a stronger man
Rest assured that
When I start to make you nervous
And I'm going to extremes
Tomorrow I will change
And today won't mean a thing

Chorus

Just when you think, you got me figured out
The season's already changing
I think it's cool, you do what you do
And don't try to save me

Chorus

I'm a #####, I'm a tease
I'm a goddess on my knees
When you hurt, when you suffer
I'm your angel undercover
I've been numb, I'm revived
Can't say I'm not alive
You know I wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## morganj614

Is it true what they say about Julie? 
There she is, let's ask her. 
Julie, did you really go out with an alien? 
Uh huh 
What was it like? 
Real different 
By the way, where'd you meet him? 

I was nude sunbathing on my patio, and he was checking me out from his UFO 
Guess he couldn't take it 'cause he lost his cool, crash landed in my 
swimming pool 
ooh neat 

So he beams over too he starts licking his lips, stroking his antenna and 
wiggling his hips 
I'm no Albert Einstein but I'm not that dumb, I know lust no matter what 
planet it's from 

He said earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, know how to please 
me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy) 

Was he cute? 
No way, definitely uncute 

Total grossarama, slick as a slug, with a shake-and-bake complexion and 
eyes like a bug 
Wavy on weird I wanted outta there quick, he was a cross between Flipper 
and Alan Thick 
Ooh 

I ran in the house, I locked every lock, I was not gonna party with some 
horny little Spock 
All of a sudden I screamed in horror, he was groping my leg through the 
doggy door 

Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, love how they tease me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy) 
I can't go on. 
What happened next is just too personal to put in a pop song. 
If it's that bad, you have to. 
Promise you won't tell? 
Uh huh 

His touch was a love drug, I had to have more, the next thing I knew I had 
opened the door 
Come in space monkey kiss me here, kiss me there, he's still disgusting but 
I didn't care 

Give us more details 
Oh how do I describe it. 
Well you know how a blender has 12 speeds? 
Well when he got up to puree I thought I would die. 
But when he put it on liquefy, I wanted his baby. 
Ohhhhh. Oh yes, yes. 
Is that your tongue. 
One of them 
That sure is a big piece of machinery you've got 
I made it myself 
Oh you space stud, you 
There's no ride like this at Disneyland, baby. 
Oh synchronize, synchronize, I'm docking Ohhhhhhh. 
And to think we did all that without even touching. 

Slow: 
Now I'm back to my senses and he's light years away, if he's listening in 
space I have something to say 
I took the lock off the doggie door, so come back moon doggie when you're 
ready for more 

Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, know how to please me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (sleazey) 
Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, love how they tease me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy) 
Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, love how they tease me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (very easy) 
Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, know how to please me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy


----------



## morganj614

When I need somethin' to help me unwind
I find a six foot baby with a one track mind
Smart guys are nowhere, they make demands
Give me a moron with talented hands
I go bar-hopping and they say last call
I start shopping for a Neanderthal

The bigger they come the harder I fall
In love 'til we're done then they're out in the hall

{Refrain}
I like 'em big and stupid
I like 'em big and real dumb
I like 'em big and stupid

What kind of guy does a lot for me
A Superman with a lobotomy
My fathers outa Harvard
My brothers outa Yale
But the guy I took home last night
Just got outa jail

The way he grabbed and threw me, ooh it really got me hot
But the way he growled and bit me, I hope he had his shots

The bigger they are the harder they'll work
I got a soft spot for a good lookin' jerk

{Refrain}

I met a guy, who drives a truck
He can't tell time but he sure can drive
I asked his name and he had to think
Could I have found the missing link
He's so stupid you know what he said
Well I forgot what he said, 'cause it was so stupid

The bigger they come the harder I fall
In love 'til we're done then they're out in the hall

{Refrain}

I like 'em big and real dumb
I like 'em big and


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> sweet dreams


Amazingly, this was the first song I heard when I got in my car to come to work this morning...

Sweet dreams are made of this
Who am I to disagree? 
I travel the world
And the seven seas--
Everybody’s looking for something.
Some of them want to use you
Some of them want to get used by you
Some of them want to abuse you
Some of them want to be abused.

(hold your head up--keep your head up--movin’ on)


----------



## Dump_Cake

Great song.  Same CD, last track "Things will never be the Same."


----------



## chaotic

*MIA? okey-dokey, here's one for ya*

Chorus: 
Oh Lord, it's hard to be humble
When you're perfect in every way
I can't wait to look in the mirror
Cause I get better lookin' each day
To know me is to love me
I must be a hell of a man
Oh Lord, it's hard to be humble
But I'm doin' the best that I can!

I used to have a girlfriend
But I guess she just couldn't compete
With all of these love-starved women
Who keep clamoring at my feet
Well I could probably find me another
But I guess they're all in awe of me
Who cares? I never get lonesome
Cause I treasure my own company.

Ohhhhhh.....
(chorus)

I guess you could say I'm a loner
A cowboy outlaw, tough and proud
Well, I could have lotsa friends if I wanted,
But then I wouldn't stand out from the crowd
Some folks say that I'm "egotistical",
Hell, I don't even know what that means!
I guess it has something to do with the way
That I fill out my skin-tight blue jeans

Ohhhhhh........
come on, where's all the kickers in here?!
(chorus)


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> catt is drive-by posting



Nobody likes what I post.


----------



## chaotic

cattitude said:
			
		

> Nobody likes what I post.



I didn't like this post.. too sad. You should try   instead.


----------



## cattitude

chaotic said:
			
		

> I didn't like this post.. too sad. You should try   instead.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> *MIA? okey-dokey, here's one for ya*
> 
> Chorus:
> Oh Lord, it's hard to be humble
> When you're perfect in every way
> I can't wait to look in the mirror
> Cause I get better lookin' each day
> To know me is to love me
> I must be a hell of a man
> Oh Lord, it's hard to be humble
> But I'm doin' the best that I can!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh........
> come on, where's all the kickers in here?!
> (chorus)


 You can just stay MIA too, TYVM.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Nobody likes what I post.


I like this post.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>


I like this post, too.


----------



## jazz lady

*My wake-up song from carole king...*

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose
And sometimes the blues get hold of you
Just when you thought you had made it

All around the block, people will talk
But I want to give it all I've got
I just don't want to waste it

Talkin' 'bout sweet seasons on my mind
Sure does appeal to me
You know we can get there easily
Just like a sailboat sailin' on the sea

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose
And most times you choose between the two
Wonderin', wonderin' if you have made it

But I'll have some kids and make my plans
And I'll watch the seasons run away
And I'll build me a life in the open
A life in the country

I'm talkin' 'bout sweet seasons on my mind
Sure does appeal to me
You know we can get there easily
Just like a sailboat sailin' on the sea

Talkin' 'bout sweet seasons...


----------



## jazz lady

*all the oldies today...culture club...*

Desolate loving in your eyes
You used and made my life so sweet
Step out like a God found child
I saw your eyes across the street

Who would be the fool to take you
Be more than just kind
Step into a life of maybe
Love is jard to find

In the church of the poison mind
In the church of the poison mind
In the church of the poison mind

Watch me clinging to the beat
I had to fight to miake it mine
That religion you could sink it neat
Just move your feet an' you'll feel fine

Who would be the fool to maybe
Trick a kiss in time
Who am I to say that's crazy
Love will make you blind

In the church of the poison mind
In the church of the poison mind
In the church of the poison mind


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey RR!  Remember from lunch today?*

I. paradise
Boy:

I remember every little thing
As if it happened only yesterday
Parking by the lake
And there was not another car in sight
And I never had a girl
Looking any better than you did
And all the kids at school
They were wishing they were me that night

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we’re glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C’mon! hold on tight!
C’mon! hold on tight!
Though it’s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light

Girl:

Ain’t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Ain’t no doubt about it
Baby got to go and shout it
Ain’t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed

Boy:

Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Baby doncha hear my heart
You got it drowning out the radio
I’ve been waitin so long
For you to come along and have some fun

And I gotta let ya know
No you’re never gonna regret it
So open up your eyes I got a big surprise
It’ll feel all right
Well I wanna make your motor run

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we’re glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C’mon! hold on tight!
C’mon! hold on tight!

Though it’s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light
Oh it’s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
Paradise by the dashboard light

You got to do what you can
And let mother nature do the rest
Ain’t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely --

We’re gonna go all the way tonight
We’re gonna go all the way tonight’s the night

We’re gonna go all the way tonight
We’re gonna go all the way tonight’s the night

We’re gonna go all the way tonight
We’re gonna go all the way tonight’s the night

We’re gonna go all the way tonight
We’re gonna go all the way tonight’s the night


  I don't remember the other songs.


----------



## pixiegirl

*I miss the person who told me this was my song....  Someone finally caught me.*

yeah i know who you remind me of
a girl i think i used to know
yeah i'd see her when the days got colder
on those days when it felt like snow

you know i even think that she stared like you
she used to just stand there and stare
and roll her eyes right up to heaven
and make like i just wasn't there

and she used to fall down a lot
that girl was always falling
again and again
and i used to sometimes try to catch her
but never even caught her name

and sometimes we would spend the night
just rolling about on the floor
and i remember even though it felt soft at the time
i always used to wake up sore...

you know i even think that she smiled like you
she used to just stand there and smile
and her eyes would go all sort of far away
and stay like that for quite a while

and i remember she used to fall down a lot
that girl was always falling
again and again
and i used to sometimes try to catch her
but never even caught her name

yes i sometimes even tried to catch her
but never even caught her name


----------



## jazz lady

*Coincidence that pixie just posted and this came on my officemate's XM?*

Now everybody - have you heard 
If you're in the game, then the stroke's the word 
Don't take no rhythm - don't take no style 
Got a thirst for killing - grab your vile... 

You put your right hand out...give a firm hand-shake 
Talk to me about the one big break.. 
Spread the ear pollution both far and wide... 
Keep your contributions by your side and stroke me, stroke me... 

Could be a winner boy, you move quite well... 
You got your number down... 
Say you're a winner boy - man you're just a sinner now 

You put your left foot out - keep it all in place 
Work your way right into my case 
First you try to bed me - you make my backbone slide... 
But when you find you bled me - skip on by... 
Keep on - stroke me, stroke me - 

Give me the business all night long... 
You're so together boy... 
Say you're a winner but man you're just a sinner now 

Better listen now...(said) it ain't no joke 
Let your conscience fail ya...just do the stroke 
Don'tcha take no chances...keep your eye on top 
Do your fancy dances...you can't stop, you just stroke​​​


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I like this post, too.
> <img src="http://www.moorephotographicprints.com/images/gallery/Post-and-Rope-1998_FRAMED.jpg">



:fixed:


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> :fixed:


  You dipstick!  Are you also trying to tell me I'm at the end of my rope?


----------



## jazz lady

*In a...*

Kansas state of mind...  

Carry on my wayward son
There'll be peace when you are done
Lay your weary head to rest
Don't you cry no more

Once I rose above the noise and confusion
Just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion
I was soaring ever higher
But I flew too high

Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man
Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
I hear the voices when I'm dreaming
I can hear them say

Carry on my wayward son
There'll be peace when you are done
Lay your weary head to rest
Don't you cry no more

Masquerading as a man with a reason
My charade is the event of the season
And if I claim to be a wise man, well
It surely means that I don't know

On a stormy sea of moving emotion
Tossed about I'm like a ship on the ocean
I set a course for winds of fortune
But I hear the voices say

Carry on my wayward son
There'll be peace when you are done
Lay your weary head to rest
Don't you cry no more

No!

Carry on, you will always remember
Carry on, nothing equals the splendor
The center lights around your vanity
But surely heaven waits for you

Carry on my wayward son
There'll be peace when you are done
Lay your weary head to rest
Don't you cry (don't you cry no more) 

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

On a crystal morning I can see the dewdrops falling
Down from a gleaming heaven, I can hear the voices call
When you comin' home now, son, the World is not for you
Tell me what's you point of view
Hey there Mister Madman, wat'cha know that I don't know
Tell me some crazy stories, let me know who runs this show
Glassy-eyed and laughing, he turns and walks away
Tell me what made you that way

Here I am just waiting for a sign
Asking questions, learning all the time
It's always here, it's always there
It's just love, and miracles out of nowhere

Tell me now dear Mother, what's it like to be so old
Children grown and leavin', seems the world is growin' cold
And though your body's ailin' you, your mind is just like new
Tell me where you're goin' to

It's so simple right before your eyes
If you'll look through this disguise
It's always here, it's always there
It's just love and miracles out of nowhere

I sang this song a hundred, maybe a thousand years ago
No one ever listens, I just play and then I go
Off into the sunset like the western heroes do
Tell me what you're gonna do

Here I am, I'm sure to see a sign
All my life I knew that it was mine
It's always here, it's always there
It's just love and miracles out of nowhere


----------



## jazz lady

I'm woven in a fantasy, I can't believe the things I see 
The path that I have chosen now has led me to a wall 
And with each passing day I feel a little 
more like something dear was lost 
It rises now before me, a dark and silent barrier between, 
All I am, and all that I would ever want be 
It's just a travesty, towering, marking 
off the boundaries my spirit would erase 

To pass beyond is what I seek, I fear that I may be too weak 
And those are few who've seen it through to glimpse the other side, 
The promised land is waiting like a maiden that is soon to be a bride 
The moment is a masterpiece, the weight of indecision's in the air 
It's standing there, the symbol and the sum of all that's me 
It's just a travesty, towering, blocking out the light and blinding me 
I want to see 

Gold and diamonds cast a spell, it's not for me I know it well 
The treasures that I seek are waiting on the other side 
There's more that I can measure in the treasure of the love that I can find 
And though it's always been with me, I must tear down the Wall and let it be 
All I am, and all that I was ever meant to be, in harmony 
Shining true and smiling back at all who wait to cross 
THERE IS NO LOSS


----------



## jazz lady

When I'm needin' a friend I can talk to the wind 
God I sure am glad that I found him 
Sometimes he seems to be the only one beside me 
Who can feel the Lord's breath all around him 
Winter's cold frozen ice or a bright autumn day 
On a warm summer night you can hear him say 

Cry for me, sigh for me, sad breezes flow 
Stay for me, play for me, the song my friends will know 
My lonely wind must blow 

Mighty friend that is mine, can you give me a sign? 
He'll leave nothing but only to hear him 
I've seen the tall trees bend low when his mighty winds blow 
And that's all the more reason I fear him 
Hear him call for the earth lonely I can feel his great pain 
But on the eve of this day 
I'll join in his refrain 

Cry for me, sigh for me, sad breezes flow 
Stay for me, play for me, the song my friends will know 
My lonely wind must blow 

When I'm needing a friend I'll remember the wind 
And my life here with the breezes of sorrow 
I'll be leaving him soon 'cause I've got to make room 
For the lonely that will find him tomorrow 
On a black stormy night in your bosom I'll cling 
And I'll know I've found love and the last song we'll sing 

Cry for me, sigh for me, sad breezes flow 
Stay for me, play for me, the song my friends will know 
My lonely wind must blow


----------



## jazz lady

It's a strange aberration, this brainstorm of youth
Though it's lost in translation from fancy to truth
It's hopelessly human, both inside and out
A joyous occasion, no reason to doubt
It's easy somehow, what once was elusive is calling me now

I am waiting, I am patiently,
Doing nothing, in a reverie
Climbing higher, seeing everything
Interacting, slowly, spiralling
I am giving, while I'm watching the
Life I'm living, precious energy
Escalating, what was once just a game
It's never the same, no one's to blame

It's a strange situation, there's no cause for alarm
All these hot licks and rhetoric
Surely do you no harm
They're hopelessly human, both inside and out
A joyous occasion, there's no reason to doubt
When each word is read, would you know the difference
If nothing was said

All is rhythm, all is unity
I am laughing, as it's meant to be
Just amusing, I am using the
Word was given, making harmony
Moving slowly, dancing aimlessly
Endless circle, turning fearlessly
Resurrected, falling down again
Introspective, I'm just stating my views
Now you can choose, what do you feel
Is it for real this time
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You dipstick!  Are you also trying to tell me I'm at the end of my rope?



Just a nice lookin' post, s'all I'm sayin'

What you do with the rope is your own business..


----------



## Danzig

The monkey sat on a pile of stones
And he stared at the broken bone in his hand
And the strains Viennese quartet
Rang out across the land
The monkey looked up at the stars
And he thought to himself
Memory is a stranger
History is for fools
And he cleaned his hands
In a pool of holy writing
Turned his back on the garden
And set out for the nearest town
Hold on hold on soldier
When you add it all up
The tears and marrowbone
There's an ounce of gold
And an ounce of pride in each ledger
And the Germans killed the Jews
And the Jews killed the Arabs
And Arabs killed the hostages
And that is the news
And is it any wonder
That the monkey's confused
He said Mama Mama
The President's a fool
Why do I have to keep reading
These technical manuals
And the joint chiefs of staff
And the brokers on Wall Street said
Don't make us laugh
You're smart kid
Time is linear
Memory's a stranger
History's for fools
Man is a tool in the hands
Of the great God Almighty
And they gave him command
Of a nuclear submarine
And sent him back in search of
The Garden of Eden


----------



## RoseRed

S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safe, dance!

[Spoken]
We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance

[Sung]
We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance
Danc¨¦e!

We can go when we want to
The night is young and so am I
And we can dress real neat from our hats to our feet
And surprise 'em with the victory cry
Say, we can act if want to
If we don't nobody will
And you can act real rude and totally removed
And I can act like an imbecile

[Refrain]
I say, we can dance, we can dance
Everything out of control
We can dance, we can dance
We're doing it from wall to wall
We can dance, we can dance
Everybody look at your hands
We can dance, we can dance
Everybody takin' the cha-a-a-ance

Safety dance
Is it safe to dance
Is it safe to dance

S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safe, dance!

We can dance if we want to
We've got all your life and mine
As long as we abuse it, never gonna lose it
Everything'll work out right
I say, we can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine

[Refrain]

Is it safe to dance, oh is it safe to dance [6x]
Is it safe to dance


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Just a nice lookin' post, s'all I'm sayin'


Uh-huh.  



> What you do with the rope is your own business..


Usually use it during snipe hunting.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
> Safe, dance!


  Major flashback dude!


----------



## Danzig

Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
You were caught on the crossfire of childhood and stardom, 
blown on the steel breeze.
Come on you target for faraway laughter, 
come on you stranger, you legend, you martyr, and shine!
You reached for the secret too soon, you cried for the moon.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Threatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Well you wore out your welcome with random precision,
rode on the steel breeze.
Come on you raver, you seer of visions, 
come on you painter, you piper, you prisoner, and shine!


----------



## chaotic

I'm sitting at home right now, awaiting a furniture delivery that was "the first one on the truck", and should have been here at 9:30am. I've got work to do, I'm trying to wrap up things as I'm going to California next week for meetings, and oh yeah, Mom is coming down this afternoon for a weekend visit. I'm so freaking busy at the moment, and I have to wait for the furniture guys (who were supposed to call beforehand, but they don't have my number). Ugh. 

Happy Friday Jazzy, Air, Morgie, VV, and everybody else reading my whiney tale of woe..

Oh baby don’t it feel like heaven right now
Don’t it feel like somethin’ from a dream
Yeah I’ve never known nothing quite like this
Don’t it feel like tonight might never be again
We know better than to try and pretend
Baby no one could have ever told me ’bout this

The waiting is the hardest part
Every day you see one more card
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart
The waiting is the hardest part

Well yeah I might have chased a couple of women around
All it ever got me was down
Then there were those that made me feel good
But never as good as I feel right now
Baby you’re the only one that’s ever known how
To make me wanna live like I wanna live now

The waiting is the hardest part
Every day you see one more ca rd
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart
The waiting is the hardest part

Don’t let it kill you baby, don’t let it get to you
Don’t let ’em kill you baby, don’t let ’em get to you
I’ll be your breathin’ heart, I’ll be your cryin’ fool
Don’t let this go to far, don’t let it get to you


----------



## RoseRed

If you're goin' to San Francisco 
Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair 
If you're goin' to San Francisco 
You're gonna meet some gentle people there 

For those who come to San Francisco 
Summertime will be a love-in there 
In the streets of San Francisco 
Gentle people with flowers in their hair 
All across the nation 
Such a strange vibration 
People in motion 
There's a whole generation 
With a new explanation 
People in motion, people in motion 

For those who come to San Francisco 
Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair 
If you come to San Francisco 
Summertime will be a love-in there


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm sitting at home right now, awaiting a furniture delivery that was "the first one on the truck", and should have been here at 9:30am. I've got work to do, I'm trying to wrap up things as I'm going to California next week for meetings, and oh yeah, Mom is coming down this afternoon for a weekend visit. I'm so freaking busy at the moment, and I have to wait for the furniture guys (who were supposed to call beforehand, but they don't have my number). Ugh.
> 
> Happy Friday Jazzy, Air, Morgie, VV, and everybody else reading my whiney tale of woe..


  Hope it gets better for you.  A little Elvis C while you wait...


"Abel was able," so Vivian said
Her shoulders flung forward
Her lips in a purse
She talks like the beauty that she never was
Of the fabulous wild nights that she never has

In a certain light he looked like Elvis
In a certain way he feels like Jesus
Everyone dreams of him just as they can
But he's only the humble Delivery Man

Geraldine blushes and brushes away
The cigarette ashes that Vivian scatters
Stares out of the window at the things that she says
While gossip within her competes with the widow

Ever since he's gone, she feels like crying all the time
She knows for sure Vivian is lying
Now she has a daughter to raise as she can
She just wouldn't trust that Delivery Man

Ivy puts down the ghost story she's reading
Looks up at that face on the wall

Thinking about how her father lay bleeding
Shot in the back 'cos orders were misleading
And how a flag and a medal don't have any meaning

On the 5th of July as they tore down the fair
And he'd seen all the local girls who were worth kissing
With the smell of the gunpowder still in the air
They noticed that Abel and Ivy were missing

In a certain light he looked like Elvis
In a certain way he seemed like Jesus
He said "Why can't we be kind to me like you were meant to be?
When they let me out, I had a brand new identity.
Now everyone dreams of me just as they can.
I want to be your Delivery Man."


----------



## jazz lady

*more for chaotic...*

We can never know about the days to come
But we think about them anyway
And I wonder if I’m really with you now
Or just chasing after some finer day.

Anticipation, anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting

And I tell you how easy it is to be with you
And how right your arms feel around me.
Bit I rehearsed those words just late last night
When I was thinking about how right tonight might be.

Anticipation, anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting

And tomorrow we might not be together
I’m no prophet, I don’t know natures way
So I’ll try to see into your eyes right now
And stay right here, ’cause these are the good old days.


----------



## virgovictoria

*It's All Right Now*

Baby Baby It's All Right...    Chaotic



There she stood in the street 
Smiling from her head to her feet 
I said hey what is this 
Now maybe baby 
Maybe you're in need for a kiss 
I said slow don't talk so fast 
Don't you think that love can last 
She said love Lord above 
Now you're trying to trick me in love 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now 

I took her home to my place 
Watching every move on her face 
She said look what's your game 
Are you trying to put me in shame 
I said slow don't talk so fast 
Don't you think that love can last 
She said love Lord above 
Now you're tryin' to trick me in love 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now


----------



## chaotic

Thanks Jazzy!  

Still not here... I have to go back to work...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Still not here... I have to go back to work...


Ah, that sucks.    I hope it shows up sometime today.


----------



## jazz lady

*time for some country-fried rock-n-roll...*

I'm travelin' down the road,
I'm flirtin' with disaster.
I've got the pedal to the floor,
My life is running faster.
I'm out of money, I'm out of hope,
It looks like self destruction. 
Well how much more can we take,
With all of this corruption.

Been flirtin' with disaster,
Ya'll know what I mean.
And the way we run our lives,
It makes no sense to me.
I don't know about yourself or,
What you want to be - YEAH.
When we gamble with our time,
We choose our destiny.

Chorus:
I'm travelin' down that lonesome road.
Feel like I'm dragging a heavy load.
Yeah! I've tried to turn my head away,
Feels about the same most every day.

Speeding down the fast lane,
Playin' from town to town.
The boys and I have been burnin' it up,
Can't seem to slow it down.
I've got the pedal to the floor,
Our lives are runnin' faster,
Got our sights set straight ahead,
But ain't sure what we're after.

Flirtin' with disaster,
Ya'll know what I mean.
You know the way we run our lives,
It makes no sense to me.
I don't know about yourself or,
What you plan to be - Yea!!
When we gamble with our time,
We choose our destiny.

Chorus:
Yeah!! We're travelin' down that lonesome road.
Feel like I'm dragging a heavy load.
Don't try to turn my head away,
I'm flirtin' with disaster every day.

Flirtin' with disaster, baby,
Ya'll know what I mean.
You know the way we run our lives,
It makes no sense to me.
I don't know about yourself or,
What you plan to be - Yea!!
When we gamble with our time,
We choose our destiny.

Chorus:
Yeah!! We're travelin' down that lonesome road.
Feel like I'm dragging a heavy load.
Don't try to turn my head away,
I'm flirtin' with disaster every day.


----------



## jazz lady

Once we had each other
We had security
Anthing she wanted
But she wanted to be free
Thought I had everything in hand
Instead she's taken everything from me.

Chorus:
Good smoke and whiskey is all that's left in my life
Good smoke and whiskey
Good smoke and whiskey is all that's left in my life
Good smoke and whiskey

I said I loved her
She just laughted in my face
I thought I had her
But she put me in my place
She got the car and the color t.v
Now she's drivin' me to bankruptcy.

Chorus:
Good smoke and whiskey is all that's left in my life
Good smoke and whiskey
Good smoke and whiskey is all that's left in my life
Good smoke and whiskey

A million used to be that
I'm gonna be movin' movin' movin'movin'movin' tonight
Nothing left to do
Drink myself a million miles away from you.

Ooh yes sir
Good smoke and whiskey
Runnin' around my brain
Good smoke and whiskey
Killin' all that woman pain
With a smile and a twist of the knife
She took my heart and a part of my life

Chorus:
Good smoke and whiskey is all that's left in my life
Good smoke and whiskey
Good smoke and whiskey is all that's left in my life
Good smoke and whiskey

Good smoke and whiskey
Good smoke and whiskey
Good smoke and whiskey
Good smoke and whiskey
Good smoke and whiskey
Oh yea



</PRE>:guitar:


----------



## Danzig

*Now playing on my iPod*

Bobby went out for a joy ride with my best girl
Left me at the party,
He was my best friend and I miss him.
It was almost June and the ¾ moon illuminated the rain-soaked streets like a candy wrapper.
I guess that's why Bobby had his lights off,
Tear-assing threw the back part of town and those deserted country roads where me and Bobby tear-assed so many times before.
Sometimes with my best girl and sometimes Bobby had him one too.

But this night he banked that curve just a little too hard and that 442 went airborne,
Hit a telephone pole and split in two, Bobby's skull was split right in two, 
And my girl was pinned in her seat, partially embedded in the dashboard
And for the next twenty minutes the only sound in the night were her screams.
And the sound of the wheel still spinning.

In a little while the ambulance came and the sound of its siren mixed with the screaming girl and the spinning wheel.

But when the story was told the next day at the graduation ceremony,
Everyone said that when the ambulance came
The paramedics could hear "Free Bird" still playing on the stereo.

You know it's a very long song.


----------



## jazz lady

Well some people b!tch, lord, some people holler,
About the long days on the road.
Each man can do just what he wants,
But we've all got ot pull our load.
As for myself, I'm gonna take the highway,
It ain't as bad as they say.
Give me wine, women, whiskey, and rock 'n roll,
And let me sleep my days away.

Chorus:C'mon baby, let the good times roll.
C'mon baby, let the good times roll.
I've been all throughout the south land.
Keep moving on down the line.
I ought to settle down some place,
But I just can't find the time.
As for myself, gonna take this highway,
It ain't as bad as they say.
Give me wine, whiskey, women, and rock 'n roll,
And let me sleep my days away.

Chorus:C'mon baby, let the good times roll.
C'mon baby, let the good times roll.

Chorus:C'mon baby, let the good times roll.
C'mon baby, let the good times roll.

Chorus:C'mon baby, let the good times roll.
C'mon baby, let the good times roll.


  





</PRE>


----------



## Danzig

LET THERE BE ROCK 

Dropped acid, Blue Oyster Cult concert, fourteen years old,
And I thought them lasers were a spider chasing me.
On my way home, got pulled over in Rogersville Alabama, with a half-ounce of weed and a case of Sterling Big Mouth.
My buddy Gene was driving, he just barely turned sixteen.
And I'd like to say, "I'm sorry", but we lived to tell about it
And we lived to do a whole lot more crazy, stupid, ####.

And I never saw Lynyrd Skynyrd but I sure saw Molly Hatchet
With 38 Special and the Johnny Van Zant Band.

One night when I was seventeen, I drank a fifth of vodka, on an empty stomach, then drove over to a friend's house. And I backed my car between his parent's Cadillac's without a scratch.
Then crawled to the back door and slithered threw the key hole, and sneaked up the stares
And puked in the toilet.
I passed out and nearly drowned but his sister, DD, pulled me out. 

And I never saw Lynyrd Skynyrd but I sure saw Molly Hatchet 
And the band that I was in played "The Boy's are Back in Town".

Skynyrd was set to play Huntsville, Alabama, in the spring of 77, I had a ticket but it got cancelled.
So, the show, it was rescheduled for the "Street Survivors Tour".
And the rest, as they say, is history.

So I never saw Lynyrd Skynyrd but I sure saw Ozzy Osbourne with Randy Rhoads in 82
Right before that plane crash.
And I never saw Lynyrd Skynyrd but I sure saw AC/DC
With Bon Scott singing, "Let There Be Rock Tour". 

With Bon Scott singing, LET THERE BE ROCK!


----------



## jazz lady

Danzig said:
			
		

> LET THERE BE ROCK
> 
> Dropped acid, Blue Oyster Cult concert, fourteen years old,
> And I thought them lasers were a spider chasing me.
> On my way home, got pulled over in Rogersville Alabama, with a half-ounce of weed and a case of Sterling Big Mouth.
> My buddy Gene was driving, he just barely turned sixteen.
> And I'd like to say, "I'm sorry", but we lived to tell about it
> And we lived to do a whole lot more crazy, stupid, ####.
> 
> And I never saw Lynyrd Skynyrd but I sure saw Molly Hatchet
> With 38 Special and the Johnny Van Zant Band.
> 
> One night when I was seventeen, I drank a fifth of vodka, on an empty stomach, then drove over to a friend's house. And I backed my car between his parent's Cadillac's without a scratch.
> Then crawled to the back door and slithered threw the key hole, and sneaked up the stares
> And puked in the toilet.
> I passed out and nearly drowned but his sister, DD, pulled me out.
> 
> And I never saw Lynyrd Skynyrd but I sure saw Molly Hatchet
> And the band that I was in played "The Boy's are Back in Town".
> 
> Skynyrd was set to play Huntsville, Alabama, in the spring of 77, I had a ticket but it got cancelled.
> So, the show, it was rescheduled for the "Street Survivors Tour".
> And the rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> So I never saw Lynyrd Skynyrd but I sure saw Ozzy Osbourne with Randy Rhoads in 82
> Right before that plane crash.
> And I never saw Lynyrd Skynyrd but I sure saw AC/DC
> With Bon Scott singing, "Let There Be Rock Tour".
> 
> With Bon Scott singing, LET THERE BE ROCK!


----------



## jazz lady

Lord, I was born a ramblin’ man,
Tryin’ to make a livin’ and doin’ the best I can.
And when it’s time for leavin’,
I hope you’ll understand,
That I was born a ramblin’ man.

Well my father was a gambler down in georgia,
He wound up on the wrong end of a gun.
And I was born in the back seat of a greyhound bus
Rollin’ down highway 41.

Lord, I was born a ramblin’ man,
Tryin’ to make a livin’ and doin’ the best I can.
And when it’s time for leavin’,
I hope you’ll understand,
That I was born a ramblin’ man.

I’m on my way to new orleans this mornin’,
Leaving out of nashville, tennessee,
They’re always having a good time down on the bayou,
Lord, them delta women think the world of me.

Lord, I was born a ramblin’ man,
Tryin’ to make a livin’ and doin’ the best I can.
And when it’s time for leavin’,
I hope you’ll understand,
That I was born a ramblin’ man.

[repeat and fade]
Lord, I was born a ramblin’ man...
:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Last sunday morning, the sunshine felt like rain.
Week before, they all seemed the same.
With the help of God and true friends, I come to realize
I still had two strong legs, and even wings to fly.

And oh i, ain’t wastin time no more
’cause time goes by like hurricanes, and faster things.

Lord, lord miss sally, why all your cryin’? 
Been around here three long days, you’re lookin’ like you’re dyin’.
Just step yourself outside, and look up at the stars above
Go on downtown baby, find somebody to love.

Meanwhile I ain’t wastin’ time no more
’cause time goes by like pouring rain, and much faster things.

You don’t need no gypsy to tell you why
You can’t let one precious day slip by.
Look inside yourself, and if you don’t see what you want,
Maybe sometimes then you don’t,
But leave your mind alone and just get high.

Well by and by, way after many years have gone,
And all the war freaks die off, leavin’ us alone.
We’ll raise our children in the peaceful way we can,
It’s up to you and me brother
To try and try again.

Well, hear us now, we ain’t wastin’ time no more
’cause time goes by like hurricanes
Runnin’ after subway trains
Don’t forget the pouring rain.


----------



## Danzig

*Now playing*

WILLIE, WAYLON AND ME
David Allan Coe

I HEARD THE BURRITOS OUT IN CALIFORNIA
COULD FLY HIGHER THAN THE BIRDS
ROGER MCGINNIS HAD A TWELVE-STRING GUITAR
IT WAS LIKE NOTHING I'D EVER HEARD
AND THE EAGLES FLEW IN FROM THE WEST COAST
LIKE THE BIRDS, THEY WERE TRYING TO BE FREE
WHILE IN TEXAS, THE TALK TURNED TO OUTLAWS
LIKE WILLIE AND WAYLON AND ME 

HEY,
WELL, THEY SAY TEXAS MUSIC'S IN THE MAKE
AND WE'VE BEEN MAKING' MUSIC THAT IS FREE
DOING' ONE-NIGHT STANDS,
PLAYING' WITH OUR BANDS
WILLIE, WAYLON AND ME
OH MAD DOG

THEY SAY THE BEATLES WERE JUST THE BEGINNING
OF EVERYTHING MUSIC COULD BE
JUST LIKE THE STONES I WAS ROLLING ALONG
LIKE A SHIP LOST OUT ON THE SEA
AND JOPLIN WOULD DIE FOR THE FUTURE
AND DYLAN WOULD WRITE POETRY
AND IN TEXAS, THE TALK TURNED TO OUTLAWS LIKE
WILLIE AND WAYLON AND ME

RECITATION:
HEY, MY NAME IS DAVID ALLAN COE AND I'M FROM DALLAS, TEXAS 

THEY SAY TEXAS MUSIC'S IN THE MAKE
AND WE'VE BEEN MAKING' MUSIC THAT IS FREE
DOING' ONE-NIGHT STANDS,
PLAYING' WITH OUR BANDS
WILLIE, WAYLON AND ME
BIG JIM

I HEARD THE BURRITOS OUT IN CALIFORNIA
COULD FLY HIGHER THAN THE BIRDS
ROGER MCGINNIS HAD A TWELVE-STRING GUITAR
IT WAS LIKE NOTHING I'D EVER HEARD
AND THE EAGLES FLEW IN FROM THE WEST COAST
LIKE THE BIRDS, THEY WERE TRYING TO BE FREE
WHILE IN TEXAS, THE TALK TURNED TO OUTLAWS LIKE
WILLIE AND WAYLON AND ME


----------



## jazz lady

I been run down, I been lied to,
I don’t know why I let that mean woman make me a fool.
She took all my money, wrecked my new car.
Now she’s with one of my goodtime buddies,
They’re drinkin’ in some crosstown bar.

Sometimes I feel, sometimes I feel,
Like I been tied to the whipping post,
Tied to the whipping post,
Tied to the whipping post,
Good lord, I feel like I’m dyin’.

My friends tell me, that I’ve been such a fool,
And I have to stand by and take it baby, all for lovin’ you.
Drown myself in sorrow, and I look at what you’ve down.
But nothin’ seems to change, the bad times stay the same,
And I can’t run.

Sometimes I feel, sometimes I feel,
Like I been tied to the whipping post
Tied to the whipping post,
Tied to the whipping post,
Good lord, I feel like I’m dyin’.

Sometimes I feel, sometimes I feel,
Like I been tied to the whipping post
Tied to the whipping post,
Tied to the whipping post,
Good lord, I feel like I’m dyin’.

:guitar:


----------



## K_Jo

Livin' on the edge, flyin' down the hill
To where the good girls don't, but the bad girls will, bad girls will
Do I know your name, you can tell me lies
Show me all the secrets hidden in your thighs, in your thighs

Seduce me tonight, se-se-seduce me tonight
I'll play acts at the stage, dim the lights, and baby seduce me tonight

I wanna be your slave, set me in scene
Take me all the places that I've never been, never been
Play the leading role, love me till I cry
Let the curtain fall and love me till I die, till I die

Seduce me tonight, se-se-seduce me tonight
I'll play acts at the stage, dim the lights, and baby seduce me tonight


----------



## Danzig

Take This Job and Shove It: 

Take this job and shove it,
I ain't workin' here no more.
My woman done left,
An' took all the reasons I was workin' for.
You better not to try to stand in my way,
As I'm a walkin' out the door.
Take this job and shove it,
I ain't workin' here no more. 

I've been workin' in this fact'ry,
For nigh on fifteen years.
All this time, I watched my woman,
Drownin' in a pool of tears.
An I've seen a lot of my good folk die,
Had a lot of bills to pay.
I'd give the shirt right off of my back,
If I had the guts to say. 

Take this job and shove it,
I ain't workin' here no more.
My woman done left,
An' took all the reasons I was workin' for.
You better not to try to stand in my way,
As I'm a walkin' out the door.
Take this job and shove it,
I ain't workin' here no more. 

Well, that foreman, he's a regular dog,
The line boss is a fool.
Got a brand new flat-top haircut;
Lord, he thinks he's cool.
One of these days, I'm gonna blow my top,
And sucker, he's gonna pay
Lord, I can't wait to see their faces,
When I get the nerve to say: 

Take this job and shove it,
I ain't workin' here no more.
My woman done left,
An' took all the reasons I was workin' for.
You better not to try to stand in my way,
As I'm a walkin' out the door.
Take this job and shove it,
I ain't workin' here no more. 

Take this job and shove it.


----------



## jazz lady

*skynard...*

Call me the breeze
I keep blowin’ down the road
Well now they call me the breeze
I keep blowin’ down the road
I ain’t got me nobody
I don’t carry me no load

Ain’t no change in the weather
Ain’t no changes in me
Well there ain’t no change in the weather
Ain’t no changes in me
And I ain’t hidin’ from nobody
Nobody’s hidin’ from me
Oh, that’s the way it’s supposed to be

Well I got that green light baby
I got to keep movin’ on
Well I got that green light baby
I got to keep movin’ on
Well I might go out to california
Might go down to georgia
I don’t know

Well I dig you georgia peaches
Makes me feel right at home
Well now I dig you georgia peaches
Makes me feel right at home
But I don’t love me no one woman
So I can’t stay in georgia long

Well now they call me the breeze
I keep blowin’ down the road
Well now they call me the breeze
I keep blowin’ down the road
I ain’t got me nobody
I don’t carry me no load
Oooh mr breeze


----------



## jazz lady

If I leave here tomorrow
Would you still remember me? 
For I must be travelling on, now,
’cause there’s too many places I’ve got to see.
But, if I stayed here with you, girl,
Things just couldn’t be the same.
’cause I’m as free as a bird now,
And this bird you can not change.
Lord knows, I can’t change.

Bye, bye, it’s been a sweet love.
Though this feeling I can’t change.
But please don’t take it badly,
’cause lord knows I’m to blame.
But, if I stayed here with you girl,
Things just couldn’t be the same.
Cause I’m as free as a bird now,
And this bird you’ll never change.
And this bird you can not change.
Lord knows, I can’t change.
Lord help me, I can’t change.


----------



## CowGirlUp

Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell
Jimmy Rogers on the victrola up high
Mama's dancing with baby on her shoulder
The Sun is setting like molasses in the sky.
The boy could sing, knew how to move, everything.
Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for.

CHORUS:

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

Up in Memphis the music's like a heat wave
White lightning, bound to drive you wild.
Mama's baby's in the heart of every school girl
"Love me tender" leaves 'em cryin' in the aisle
The way he moved, it was a sin, so sweet and true.

Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for.

CHORUS:

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

Every word of every song that he sang was for you.
In a flash he was gone, it happened so soon, 

What could you do?
CHORUS:

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.
Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

...If you please
If you please


----------



## jazz lady

I was cutting the rug
Down at a place called the jug
With a girl named linda lu
When in walked a man
With a gun in his hand
And he was looking for you know who.
He said, ’hey there fellow,
With the hair colored yellow,
Watcha tryin’ to prove? 
’cause that’s my woman there
And I’m a man who cares
And this might be all for you.’

I was scared and fearing for my life.
I was shakin’ like a leaf on a tree.
’cause he was lean, mean,
Big and bad, lord,
Pointin’ that gun at me.
I said, ’wait a minute, mister,
I didn’t even kiss her.
Don’t want no trouble with you.
And I know you don’t owe me
But I wish you’d let me
Ask one favor from you.’

’won’t you give me three steps,
Gimme three steps mister,
Gimme three steps towards the door? 
Gimme three steps
Gimme three steps mister,
And you’ll never see me no more.’

Well the crowd cleared away
And I began to pray
As the water fell on the floor.
And I’m telling you son,
Well, it ain’t no fun
Staring straight down a forty-four.
Well he turned and screamed at linda lu
And that’s the break I was looking for.
And you could hear me screaming a mile away
As I was headed out towards the door.

’won’t you give me three steps,
Gimme three steps mister,
Gimme three steps towards the door? 
Gimme three steps
Gimme three steps mister,
And you’ll never see me no more.’


----------



## RoseRed

I kissed a drunk girl
I kissed a drunk girl, yes I did
I kissed a drunk girl on the lips
I let my guard down
How could I have been so dumb
Her eyes were open
I know I am not the one
I know I am not the one
I know I am not the one

I kissed a drunk girl
Why do I do these things I do to myself
I kissed a drunk girl
I’m sure I could’ve been anybody else

I went to her house
Everybody there was gone
Her little cousin just passed out on the lawn
She walked to my car and
Mouthed is everything okay
Leaned in slowly so now i
Can say

I kissed a drunk girl
Why do I do these things I do to myself
I kissed a drunk girl
I’m sure I could’ve been anybody else
Anybody else

I pulled away
Cuz you see I didn’t think it would be
Right I said let’s save this
For another night
She said no, no, no I know
That everything is gonna be just fine
How could I do this when I want her to be all mine.

I kissed a drunk girl
Why do I do these things I do to myself
I kissed a drunk girl
I’m sure I could’ve been anybody else
Anybody else

I know you don’t care about me
I’m sure when all is said and done
And I go home feeling lonely
You will have had your fun
Do you even remember? 

I kissed a drunk girl
Why do I do these things I do to myself
I kissed a drunk girl
And now I’m sure
And now I’m sure
I could’ve been anybody else
Anybody else
Anybody else
I could have been
Anybody else


----------



## jazz lady

Yes sir

Well the bigger the city, well the brighter the lights
The bigger the dog, well the harder the bite
I don’t know where you been last night
But I think mama, you ain’t doin’ right

Say I know a little
I know a little about it
I know a little
I know a little ’bout it
I know a little ’bout love
And baby I can guess the rest

Well now I don’t read that daily news
’cause it ain’t hard to figure
Where people get the blues
They can’t dig what they can’t use
If they stick to themselves
They’d be much less abused

Say I know a little
I know a little about it
I know a little
I know a little ’bout it
I know a little ’bout love
And baby I can guess the rest

Play me a little, oh yeah
Yeah

Well if you want me to be your only man
Said listen up mama, teach you all I can
Do right baby, by your man
Don’t worry mama, teach you all I can

Say I know a little
I know a little about it
I know a little
I know a little ’bout it
I know a little ’bout love
And baby I can guess the rest

Well I know a little ’bout love
Baby I want your best


----------



## jazz lady

Big wheels keep on turning
Carry me home to see my kin
Singing songs about the southland
I miss alabamy once again
And I think it’s a sin, yes

Well I heard mister young sing about her
Well, I heard ole neil put her down
Well, I hope neil young will remember
A southern man don’t need him around anyhow

Sweet home alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home alabama
Lord, I’m coming home to you

In birmingham they love the governor
Now we all did what we could do
Now watergate does not bother me
Does your conscience bother you? 
Tell the truth

Sweet home alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home alabama
Lord, I’m coming home to you
Here I come alabama

Now muscle shoals has got the swampers
And they’ve been known to pick a song or two
Lord they get me off so much
They pick me up when I’m feeling blue
Now how about you? 

Sweet home alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home alabama
Lord, I’m coming home to you

Sweet home alabama
Oh sweet home baby
Where the skies are so blue
And the governor’s true
Sweet home alabama
Lordy
Lord, I’m coming home to you
Yea, yea montgomery’s got the answer

:guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Danzig

*Drastic change*

Misfits
WHO KILLED MARILYN? 
-------------------
5:25 August fifth, 1962
Found her lying on her chest
Her face all turning blue
You think it was an overdose
But could it have been the pact
Could it have been the Kennedys
Was it LAPD

It ain't a mystery
Baby not to me
Funny, funny, funny mystery
Baby not to me

Rotted corpse, sex decay
Breasts all full of slugs
No answer for the accident
Her #### has all dried up, you see

5:25 August fifth, 1962
Make it seem a suicide
Make it seem a suicide
Make it seem a suicide
Make it seem a suicide

It ain't a mystery
Baby not to me
Funny, funny, funny mystery
Baby not to me

It ain't a mystery
Baby not to me
Funny, funny, funny mystery
Baby not to me

Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa-oh


----------



## jazz lady

*neil young...*

There’s colors on the street
Red, white and blue
People shufflin’ their feet
People sleepin’ in their shoes
But there’s a warnin’ sign on the road ahead
There’s a lot of people sayin’ we’d be better off dead
Don’t feel like satan, but I am to them
So I try to forget it, any way I can.

Keep on rockin’ in the free world,
Keep on rockin’ in the free world
Keep on rockin’ in the free world,
Keep on rockin’ in the free world.

I see a woman in the night
With a baby in her hand
Under an old street light
Near a garbage can
Now she puts the kid away, and she’s gone to get a hit
She hates her life, and what she’s done to it
There’s one more kid that will never go to school
Never get to fall in love, never get to be cool.

Keep on rockin’ in the free world,
Keep on rockin’ in the free world
Keep on rockin’ in the free world,
Keep on rockin’ in the free world.

We got a thousand points of light
For the homeless man
We got a kinder, gentler,
Machine gun hand
We got department stores and toilet paper
Got styrofoam boxes for the ozone layer
Got a man of the people, says keep hope alive
Got fuel to burn, got roads to drive.

Keep on rockin’ in the free world,
Keep on rockin’ in the free world
Keep on rockin’ in the free world,
Keep on rockin’ in the free world.


----------



## K_Jo

*repeat but it's in my head*

Got out of town on a boat goin' to Southern islands
Sailing a reach before a followin' sea
She was makin' for the trades on the outside
And the downhill run to Papeete

Off the wind on this heading lie the Marquesas
We got eighty feet of the waterline nicely making way
In a noisy bar in Avalon I tried to call you
But on a midnight watch I realized why twice you ran away

Think about
Think about how many times I have fallen
Spirits are using me larger voices callin'
What Heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten

(Around the world) I have been around the world
(Lookin') Lookin' for that woman girl
(Who knows she knows) Who knows love can endure
And you know it will

When you see the Southern Cross for the first time
You understand now why you came this way
'Cause the truth you might be runnin' from is so small
But it's as big as the promise, the promise of a comin' day

So I'm sailing for tomorrow my dreams are a dyin'
And my love is an anchor tied to you tied with a silver chain
I have my ship and all her flags are a' flyin'
She is all that I have left and music is her name

Think about
Think about how many times I have fallen
Spirits are using me larger voices callin'
What Heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten

(I've been around the world) I have been around the world
(Lookin') Lookin' for that woman girl
Who knows love can endure
And you know it will, and you know it will yes

[Instrumental (Electric Guitars)]
Oooh ...

So we cheated and we lied and we tested
And we never failed to fail it was the easiest thing to do
You will survive being bested
Somebody fine will come along make me forget about loving you
At the southern cross


----------



## Danzig

I Saw Your Mommy

Yesterday, as I went out of the house
I saw a body lying down quiet as a mouse
Lying face down in the sewer
I got up closer and realized that I knew her
All her organs coming from her inside
Slashed up skin sliced up hide
Turned her over and saw the tire tracks on her head
That's when I realized she was dead
I saw your mommy and your mommy's dead
I saw your mommy and your mommy's dead

Twisted body chopped off feet
Her body was minced meat
Bugs crawling on her arms
She's dead, can't do no harm
Gnarled up legs, broken and bent
Her last breath has been spent

I saw your mommy and your mommy's dead
I watched her as she bled
Chewed off toes on her chopped off feet
I took a picture cause I thought it was neat
But the thing I like seeing the best
Was the rodents using her hair as a nest
I saw your mommy and your mommy's dead
I saw your mommy and your mommy's dead

I saw your mommy nnd your mommy's dead
I saw her lying in a pool of red
I think it's the greatest thing I'll ever see
Your dead mommy lying in front of me
I'll always remember her lying dead on the floor
I hope she dies twenty times more
I saw your mommy and your mommy is dead
I saw your mommy and your mommy is dead


----------



## jazz lady

From hank to hendrix
I walked these streets with you
Here I am with this old guitar
Doin’ what I do.

I always expected
That you should see me through
I never believed in much
But I believed in you.

Can we get it together
Can we still stand side by side
Can we make it last
Like a musical ride? 

From marilyn to madonna
I always loved your smile
Now we’re headed for the big divorce
California-style.

I found myself singin’
Like a long-lost friend
The same thing that makes you live
Can kill you in the end.

Can we get it together
Can we still stand side by side
Can we make it last
Like a musical ride? 

Sometime it’s distorted
Not clear to you
Sometimes the beauty of love
Just comes ringin’ through.

New glass in the window
New leaf on the tree
New distance between us
You and me.

Can we get it together
Can we still walk side by side
Can we make it last
Like a musical ride?
:guitar:


----------



## Danzig

Institutionalized

Sometimes I try to do things and it just doesn't work out the way I wanted 
to.
I get real frustrated and I try hard to do it and I take my time and it 
doesn't work out the way I wanted to.
It's like I concentrate real hard and it doesn't work out
Everything I do and everything I try never turns out
It's like I need time to figure these things out
But there's always someone there going

Hey Mike:
You know we've been noticing you've been having a lot of problems lately.You 
know, maybe you should get away and maybe you should talk about it, maybe 
you'll feel a lot better

And I go:
No it's okay, you know I'll figure it out, just leave me alone I'll figure 
it out. You know I'll just work by myself.

And they go:
Well you know if you want to talk about it I'll be here you know and you'll 
probably feel a lot better if you talk about it.

And I go:
No I don't want to I'm okay, I'll figure it out myself and they just keep 
bugging me and they just keep bugging me and it builds up inside and it 
builds up inside.

So you're gonna be institutionalized
You'll come out brainwashed with bloodshot eyes
You won't have any say
They'll brainwash you until you see their way.

I'm not crazy - institutionalized
You're the one who's crazy - institutionalized
You're driving me crazy - institutionalized

They stuck me in an institution
Said it was the only solution
to give me the needed professional help
to protect me from the enemy, myself

I was in my room and I was just like staring at the wall thinking about 
everything but then again I was thinking about nothing
And then my mom came in and I didn't even know she was there she called my 
name and I didn't even hear it, and then she started screaming MIKE! MIKE!
And I go:
What, what's the matter
And she goes:
What's the matter with you?
I go:
There's nothing-wrong mom.
And she goes:
Don't tell me that, you're on drugs!
And I go:
No mom I'm not on drugs I'm okay, I was just thinking you know, why don't 
you get me a pepsi.
And she goes:
NO you're on drugs!
I go:
Mom I'm okay, I'm just thinking.
She goes:
No you're not thinking, you're on drugs! Normal people don't act that way!
I go:
Mom just give me a Pepsi please
All I want is a Pepsi, and she wouldn't give it to me
All I wanted was a Pepsi, just one Pepsi, and she wouldn't give it to me.
Just a Pepsi.

They give you a white shirt with long sleeves
Tied around you're back, you're treated like thieves
Drug you up because they're lazy
It's too much work to help a crazy

I'm not crazy - institutionalized
You're the one who's crazy - institutionalized
You're driving me crazy - institutionalized

They stuck me in an institution
Said it was the only solution
To give me the needed professional help
To protect me from the enemy, myself

I was sitting in my room and my mom and my dad came in and they pulled up 
achair and they sat down, they go:
Mike, we need to talk to you
And I go:
Okay what's the matter
They go:
Me and your mom have been noticing lately that you've been having a lot of 
problems, you've been going off for no reason and we're afraid you're gonna 
hurt somebody, we're afraid you're gonna hurt yourself.
So we decided that it would be in your interest if we put you somewhere 
where you could get the help that you need.
And I go:
Wait, what do you mean, what are you talking about, we decided!? My best 
interest?! How can you know what's my best interest is? How can you say what 
my best interest is? What are you trying to say, I'm crazy? When I went to 
your schools, I went to your churches, I went to your institutional learning 
facilities?! So how can you say I'm crazy.

They say they're gonna fix my brain
Alleviate my suffering and my pain
But by the time they fix my head
Mentally I'll be dead

I'm not crazy - institutionalized
You're the one who's crazy - institutionalized
You're driving me crazy - institutionalized

They stuck me in an institution
Said it was the only solution
To give me the needed professional help
To protect me from the enemy, myself

It doesn't matter the insurance money is about to run out anyhow. hahahaha


----------



## jazz lady

I could live inside a tepee
I could die
in Penthouse thirty-five
You could lose me on the freeway
But I would still
make it back alive.

As long as we can sail away
As long as we can sail away
There'll be wind in the canyon
Moon on the rise
As long as we can sail away.

See the losers in the best bars
Meet the winners in the dives
Where the people are the real stars
All the rest of their lives.

As long as we can sail away
As long as we can sail away
There'll be wind in the canyon
Moon on the rise
As long as we can sail away.

There's a road
stretched out between us
Like a ribbon on the high plain
Down from Phoenix through Salinas
'Round the bend and back again.

As long as we can sail away
As long as we can sail away
There'll be wind in the canyon
Moon on the rise
As long as we can sail away
As long as we can sail away.


----------



## jazz lady

*ccr...*

I see the bad moon arising.
I see trouble on the way.
I see earthquakes and lightnin’.
I see bad times today.

Don’t go around tonight,
Well, it’s bound to take your life,
There’s a bad moon on the rise.

I hear hurricanes ablowing.
I know the end is coming soon.
I fear rivers over flowing.
I hear the voice of rage and ruin.

Don’t go around tonight,
Well, it’s bound to take your life,
There’s a bad moon on the rise.
All right!

Hope you got your things together.
Hope you are quite prepared to die.
Looks like we’re in for nasty weather.
One eye is taken for an eye.

Don’t go around tonight,
Well, it’s bound to take your life,
There’s a bad moon on the rise.

Don’t go around tonight,
Well, it’s bound to take your life,
There’s a bad moon on the rise.


----------



## jazz lady

Just got home from illinois, lock the front door, oh boy!
Got to sit down, take a rest on the porch.
Imagination sets in, pretty soon I’m singin’,

Doo, doo, doo, lookin’ out my back door.

There’s a giant doing cartwheels, a statue wearin’ high heels.
Look at all the happy creatures dancing on the lawn.
A dinosaur victrola list’ning to buck owens.

Doo, doo, doo, lookin’ out my back door.

Tambourines and elephants are playing in the band.
Won’t you take a ride on the flyin’ spoon? 
Doo, doo doo.
Wond’rous apparition provided by magician.

Doo, doo, doo, lookin’ out my back door.

Tambourines and elephants are playing in the band.
Won’t you take a ride on the flyin’ spoon? 
Doo, doo doo.
Bother me tomorrow, today, I’ll buy no sorrows.

Doo, doo, doo, lookin’ out my back door.

Forward troubles illinois, lock the front door, oh boy!
Look at all the happy creatures dancing on the lawn.
Bother me tomorrow, today, I’ll buy no sorrows.

Doo, doo, doo, lookin’ out my back door.
:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Left a good job in the city,
Workin’ for the man ev’ry night and day,
And I never lost one minute of sleepin’,
Worryin’ ’bout the way things might have been.

Big wheel keep on turnin’,
Proud mary keep on burnin’,
Rollin’, rollin’, rollin’ on the river.

Cleaned a lot of plates in memphis,
Pumped a lot of pain down in new orleans,
But I never saw the good side of the city,
’til I hitched a ride on a river boat queen.

Big wheel keep on turnin’,
Proud mary keep on burnin’,
Rollin’, rollin’, rollin’ on the river.

Rollin’, rollin’, rollin’ on the river.

If you come down to the river,
Bet you gonna find some people who live.
You don’t have to worry ’cause you have no money,
People on the river are happy to give.

Big wheel keep on turnin’,
Proud mary keep on burnin’,
Rollin’, rollin’, rollin’ on the river.

Rollin’, rollin’, rollin’ on the river.
Rollin’, rollin’, rollin’ on the river.
Rollin’, rollin’, rollin’ on the river.


----------



## virgovictoria

Danzig said:
			
		

> Institutionalized
> 
> Sometimes I try to do things and it just doesn't work out the way I wanted
> to.
> I get real frustrated and I try hard to do it and I take my time and it
> doesn't work out the way I wanted to.
> It's like I concentrate real hard and it doesn't work out
> Everything I do and everything I try never turns out
> It's like I need time to figure these things out
> But there's always someone there going



I haven't heard Suicidal Tendencies in a while!


----------



## K_Jo

Attack of the name game
Attack of the name game

I was walkin’ down the street keepin’ time with my feet
When I heard the strangest sound
I saw a spaceship scene and a man in green
And a crowd was gathered ‘round

Well, I stepped up close just to get a little dose
Of his rhymin’ kind of game
Then he winked all three of eyes at me
And he said, “Did you catch my name”

It’s Clack it back, I gotta Clack attack
I gotta Clee Cly Cloe the Clack a jack
Turn the Tyde, you gotta move the Myde
You gotta wham-bam funkify the Fyde with Clyde

I said, “Hey, Clyde, you’re sure outside
You’re rap is truly meaner
Now try some more,” he said “For sure
Come on, let do Tina”

Tack it back, I gotta Tack attack
I gotta Tee Ty Toe the Tack a jack
Turn the Tina, gotta move the Mina
Gotta wham-bam funkify the Fina, Tina

Well, how ‘bout Stevie
(That’s easy)

Stack it back, I gotta Stack attack
I gotta Stee Sty Stoe the Stack a jack
Turn the Tevie, gotta move the Mevie
Gotta wham-bam funkify the Fevie, Stevie

Ooh...but can you do Shirley
(Why surely)

Shack it back, I gotta Shack attack
I gotta Shee Shy Shoe the Shack a jack
Turn the Tirley, gotta move the Mirley
Gotta wham-bam funkify the Firley, Shirley

Attack of the name game
Attack of the name game

I couldn’t believe what he was sayin’ to me
This dude sure came on hip (Hey, mama)
His threads were fine and electric lime
Was the color of his ship (Check it out)

And the rhymin’ sounds that cat threw down
Were surely from above
And I said, “Why’d you come here Clyde”
And he said, “To spread some love”

I got Slack it back, I gotta Lack attack
I gotta Lee Ly Loe the Lack a jack
Turn the Tove, you gotta move the Move
Gotta wham-bam funkify the Fove with Love

Yeah, I got it
Check this out

Stack it back, I gotta Stack attack
I gotta Stee Sty Stoe the Stack a jack (That’s a fact)
Turn the Tacy, gotta move the Macy
Gotta wham-bam funkify the Facy, my name is Stacy
Well, can you picture that (Right where it’s at)

Now we got it, try and see
If you can do some names with me
How about Slick Rick

Slack it back, I gotta Slack attack
I gotta Slee Sly Sloe the Slack a jack
Turn the Tick Rick, gotta move the Mick Rick
Gotta wham-bam funkify the Fick Rick, Slick Rick

(I said who is this little dude)

Hey, big sis give me a shot
And I’mma gonna show you just what I got

Jack is back, I gotta Jack attack
I gotta Jee Jy Joe the Jack a jack (Get back)
Turn the Terry, gotta move the Merry
Gotta wham-bam funkify the Ferry, Jerry

Attack of the name game (You better lock up your daughter)
Attack of the name game (I’ll make her do what she hadn’t oughta)

(I said yo’, I gotta go)
(But there’s one more thing I want you to know)
(Now everybody come and take a chance)
(And all get down on this spaceman dance)

(Shooby doo bop, shooby doo wop)
(Shooby dooby dooby doo wop)
(Shooby doo bop, shooby doo wop)
(Shooby dooby dooby doo wop)

(Dooby dooby dooby dooby doo wop)
(Dooby dooby dooby doo wop)

(You’re lookin’ good)
(Now, now put your left foot down)
(Now put your other left foot down)
(Now put your right foot down)
(Now put your good foot down)
(And walk like this)
(Well, get down earthlings, get down)
(Now put all three hands together and clap)
(Good, a good God)
(Check it out, hey)
(Gotta split, baby)
(Goodbye)


----------



## jazz lady

*Whoo-hoo!*

I can't wait for the weekend to begin

I'm workin' all week long
I dream the days away
I wanna' sing my song
So let the music play

I have to get my kicks and fly tonight
And when the clock strikes 6 on Fri-day night
I need to blow it all away

I can't wait for the weekend to begin
I can't wait for the weekend to begin

I make it - what I can
I try I try
I'm shakin' - up my plan
And I get by

I'm savin' all my soul
And all my pain
So I can lose control
On Sa-turday
I'm gonna' blow it all away

I can't wait for the weekend to begin
I can't wait for the weekend to begin

(Breakdown)

I can't wait for the weekend to begin
For the weekend to begin
Begin (x13)

(Crescendo)

I can't wait for the weekend to begin

I got to get my fix 
And fly tonight
And when the clock strikes 6 
On Fri-day night
I'm gonna' blow it all away

I can't wait for the weekend to begin
I can' I can'
I can't wait for the weekend to begin
I can' I can't
I can't wait for the weekend to begin


----------



## tomchamp

Hey, hey, hey ,hey
Ohhh...

Won’t you come see about me? 
I’ll be alone, dancing you know it baby

Tell me your troubles and doubts
Giving me everything inside and out and
Love’s strange so real in the dark
Think of the tender things that we were working on

Slow change may pull us apart
When the light gets into your heart, baby

Don’t you forget about me
Don’t don’t don’t don’t
Don’t you forget about me

Will you stand above me? 
Look my way, never love me
Rain keeps falling, rain keeps falling
Down, down, down

Will you recognise me? 
Call my name or walk on by
Rain keeps falling, rain keeps falling
Down, down, down, down

Hey, hey, hey, hey
Ohhhh.....

Don’t you try and pretend
It’s my feeling we’ll win in the end
I won’t harm you or touch your defenses
Vanity and security

Don’t you forget about me
I’ll be alone, dancing you know it baby
Going to take you apart
I’ll put us back together at heart, baby

Don’t you forget about me
Don’t don’t don’t don’t
Don’t you forget about me

As you walk on by
Will you call my name? 
As you walk on by
Will you call my name? 
When you walk away

Or will you walk away? 
Will you walk on by? 
Come on - call my name
Will you all my name? 

I say :
La la la...


----------



## tomchamp

Please allow me to introduce myself
I’m a man of wealth and taste
I’ve been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man’s soul and faith
And I was ’round when jesus christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what’s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game
I stuck around st. petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a general’s rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what’s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out,
Who killed the kennedys? 
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I’m a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what’s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what’s confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me lucifer
’cause I’m in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I’ll lay your soul to waste, um yeah
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But what’s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, um mean it, get down
Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
Tell me baby, what’s my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, what’s my name
I tell you one time, you’re to blame
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah
What’s me name
Tell me, baby, what’s my name
Tell me, sweetie, what’s my name
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah


----------



## tomchamp

Oh, a storm is threat'ning :guitar: 
My very life today
If I don't get some shelter
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away

War, children, it's just a shot away :guitar: 
It's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

Ooh, see the fire is sweepin' :guitar: 
Our very street today
Burns like a red coal carpet
Mad bull lost its way

War, children, it's just a shot away :guitar: 
It's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

Rape, murder! :guitar: 
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away :guitar: 

Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

The floods is threat'ning :guitar: 
My very life today
Gimme, gimme shelter
Or I'm gonna fade away

War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
I tell you love, sister, it's just a kiss away :guitar: It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
Kiss away, kiss away


----------



## Danzig

*Out back cookin ribs*

Artist: David Allan Coe 
Song: If That Ain't Country 

Recitation:
THE OLD MAN WAS COVERED WITH TATTOOS AND SCARS
HE GOT SOME IN PRISON AND OTHERS IN BARS
THE REST HE GOT WORKING' ON OLD JUNK CARS
IN THE DAYTIME
THEY LOOKED LIKE TOMBSTONES IN OUR YARD
AND I NEVER SEEN HIM WHEN HE WASN'T TIRED AND MEAN
HE SOLD USED PARTS TO MAKE ENDS MEET
COVERED WITH GREASE FROM HIS HEAD TO HIS FEET
CUSSING' THE SWEAT AND THE TEXAS HEAT
AND skeeterz
AND THE NEIGHBORS SAID WE LIVED LIKE HICKS
BUT THEY BRUNG THEIR CARS FOR PA TO FIX ANYHOW
HE WAS VETERAN-PROUD, TRIED AND TRUE
HE'D FOUGHT TILL HIS HEART WAS BLACK AND BLUE
DIDN'T KNOW HOW HE'D MADE IT THROUGH THE HARD TIMES

HE BOUGHT OUR HOUSE ON THE G.I. BILL
BUT IT WASN'T WORTH ALL HE HAD TO KILL TO GET IT
HE DRANK PEARL IN A CAN AND JACK DANIELS BLACK
CHEWED TOBACCO FROM A MAIL POUCH SACK
HAD AN OLD DOG THAT WAS TRAINED TO ATTACK
SOMETIMES
HE'D GET DRUNK AND MEAN AS A RATTLESNAKE
AND THERE WASN'T TOO MUCH
THAT HE WOULD TAKE FROM A STRANGER

THERE WERE THIRTEEN KIDS AND A BUNCH OF DOGS
A HOUSE FULL OF CHICKENS AND A YARD FULL OF HOGS
I SPENT THE SUMMERTIME CUTTING' UP LOGS FOR THE WINTER
TRYING' LIKE THE DEVIL TO FIND THE LORD
WORKING' LIKE A ###### FOR MY ROOM AND BOARD
COAL-BURIN' STOVE, NO NATURAL GAS
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ASS

IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY,
IT'LL HAIR LIP THE POPE
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, IT'S A DAMN GOOD JOKE
I'VE SEEN THE GRAND OLE OPRY,
AND I'VE MET JOHNNY CASH
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ASS

RECITATION:
MAMA SELLS EGGS AT A GROCERY STORE
MY OLDEST SISTER IS A FIRST-RATE WHORE
DAD SAYS SHE CAN'T COME HOME ANYMORE
AND HE MEANS IT
MA JUST SITS AND KEEPS HER SILENCE
SISTER, SHE LEFT 'CAUSE DAD GOT VIOLENT
AND HE KNOWS IT
MAMA SHE'S OLD FAR BEYOND HER TIME
FROM CHOPPING TOBACCO AND I'VE SEEN HER CRYING'
WHEN BLOOD STARTED FLOWING' FROM HER CALLOUSED HAND AND

IT HURT ME
SHE'D JUST KEEP WORKING' TRYING' TO HELP THE OLD MAN
TO THE END OF ONE ROW AND BACK AGAIN LIKE ALWAYS
SHE'S BEEN THROUGH HELL SINCE JUNIOR WENT TO JAIL
WHEN THE LIGHTS GO OUT SHE AIN'T NEVER FAILED
TO GET DOWN ON HER KNEES AND PRAY
BECAUSE SHE LOVES HIM
TOLD ALL THE NEIGHBORS HE WAS OFF IN THE WAR
FIGHTING' FOR FREEDOM,
HE'S GOOD TO THE CORE AND SHE'S PROUD
NOW OUR PLACE WAS A GRAVEYARD FOR AUTOMOBILES
AT THE END OF THE PORCH THERE WAS FOUR STACKS OF WHEELS
AND TIRES FOR SALE FOR A DOLLAR OR TWO
CASH

THERE WAS FIFTY HOLES IN AN OLD TIN ROOF
ME AND MY FAMILY WE WAS LIVING' PROOF
THE PEOPLE WHO FORGOT ABOUT POOR WHITE TRASH
AND IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ASS
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, IT'LL HAIR LIP THE POPE
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, IT'S A DAMN GOOD JOKE
I'VE SEEN THE GRAND OLE OPRY,
AND I'VE MET JOHNNY CASH
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ASS
I'M THINKING TONIGHT OF MY BLUE EYES
CONCERNING THE GREAT SPECKLED BIRD
I DIDN'T KNOW GOD MADE HONKY-TONK ANGELS
AND WENT BACK TO THE WILD SIDE OF LIFE


----------



## kwillia

My favorite David Allan Coe song is the one where he sings "Jack Daniels if you please..." but I can't find the lyrics...


----------



## Danzig

kwillia said:
			
		

> My favorite David Allan Coe song is the one where he sings "Jack Daniels if you please..." but I can't find the lyrics...


By David Allan Coe

JACK DANIELS IF YOU PLEASE KNOCK ME TO MY KNEES

YOUR THE ONLY FRIEND THERE'S HAS EVER BEEN

THAT DIDN'T DO ME WRONG

JACK DANIELS IF YOU PLEASE KNOCK ME TO MY KNEES

YOU CAN KILL THIS PAIN THAT'S DRIVING ME INSANE

SINCE MY BABIES GONE



CIGARETTES AND WHISKEY CALM MY SHAKING HANDS

I JUST LOST A LOVER TO A ONE NIGHT STAND

SOMETHING TEMPORARY TO LATE I HAD TO LEARN

IT WASN'T MEANT TO LAST, I LOST HER TO THE PAST

A BRIDGE SHE COULDN'T BURN


PROMISES WERE BROKEN DREAMS WERE TO DIE

EMPTY WORDS WERE SPOKEN TEARS WERE IN OUR EYES

SOMETHING TEMPORARY THOSE FEARS WILL FADE AWAY

PLEASE DO THE BEST YOU CAN TO HELP ME UNDERSTAND

THESE GAMES THAT PEOPLE PLAY


----------



## Danzig

*Now Playing*

I was thumbin' from montgomery
Had my guitar on my back
When a stranger stopped beside me in an antique Cadillac
Well he was dressed like 1950
Half drunk and hollow-eyed
Said "Its a long walk to Nashville
Would you like a ride, son?"
Well I sat down in the front seat and turned on the radio
Them sad old songs comin' out of them speakers was solid country gold
And I noticed the stranger was ghost-white pale
When he asked me for a light
And I knew there was something strange about this ride

(Chorus)
He said "Drifter can ya make folks cry when you play and sing?
Have you paid your dues, can you moan the blues?
Can you bend them guitar strings?"
He said "Boy can you make folks feel what you feel inside?
Cause if you're big star bound let me warn ya, its a long, hard ride"

Well he cried just south of Nashville
And he turned that car around
He said "This is where you get off boy,
I'm goin' back to Alabam"
As I stepped out of that Cadillac
I said "Mr., many thanks"
He said "You don't have to call me Mr., Mr.,
The whole world called me Hank

Chorus

If you're big star bound
Let me warn ya its a long, hard ride


----------



## kwillia

Danzig said:
			
		

> By David Allan Coe
> 
> JACK DANIELS IF YOU PLEASE KNOCK ME TO MY KNEES
> 
> YOUR THE ONLY FRIEND THERE'S HAS EVER BEEN
> 
> THAT DIDN'T DO ME WRONG
> 
> JACK DANIELS IF YOU PLEASE KNOCK ME TO MY KNEES
> 
> YOU CAN KILL THIS PAIN THAT'S DRIVING ME INSANE
> 
> SINCE MY BABIES GONE
> 
> 
> 
> CIGARETTES AND WHISKEY CALM MY SHAKING HANDS
> 
> I JUST LOST A LOVER TO A ONE NIGHT STAND
> 
> SOMETHING TEMPORARY TO LATE I HAD TO LEARN
> 
> IT WASN'T MEANT TO LAST, I LOST HER TO THE PAST
> 
> A BRIDGE SHE COULDN'T BURN
> 
> 
> PROMISES WERE BROKEN DREAMS WERE TO DIE
> 
> EMPTY WORDS WERE SPOKEN TEARS WERE IN OUR EYES
> 
> SOMETHING TEMPORARY THOSE FEARS WILL FADE AWAY
> 
> PLEASE DO THE BEST YOU CAN TO HELP ME UNDERSTAND
> 
> THESE GAMES THAT PEOPLE PLAY



That be the one...


----------



## kwillia

A music related excerpt from my trip journal...

"With five hours left to go in the trip, I put on my "Alternative kwillia" CD as a change up from the constant country music that had been playing non-stop. M (my son) was not amused. Having no appreciation for high-pitched male singers nor husky female voices, M proceeded to play "guess the singer's gender" throughout the entire CD.  After hearing Sheryl Crow's "Leaving Las Vegas" he loudly proclaims, "there is no doubt in my mind the only reason they ever gave her a record deal was so we could make fun of her like they did that Chinese guy, William Hung."  I now begin to threaten my family that my future family vacations will be with me, myself and I..."


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> A music related excerpt from my trip journal...
> 
> "With five hours left to go in the trip, I put on my "Alternative kwillia" CD as a change up from the constant country music that had been playing non-stop. M (my son) was not amused. Having no appreciation for high-pitched male singers nor husky female voices, M proceeded to play "guess the singer's gender" throughout the entire CD.  After hearing Sheryl Crow's "Leaving Las Vegas" he loudly proclaims, "there is no doubt in my mind the only reason they ever gave her a record deal was so we could make fun of her like they did that Chinese guy, William Hung."  I now begin to threaten my family that my future family vacations will be with me, myself and I..."


----------



## cattitude

If not for you
Babe, I couldn't even find the door
I couldn't even see the floor
I'd be sad and blue, if not for you

If not for you
Babe, the night would see me wide awake
The day would surely have to break
It would not be new, if not for you

If not for you, my sky would fall
Rain would gather, too
Without your love I'd be nowhere at all
I'd be lost, if not for you

If not for you
The winter would hold no spring
Couldn't hear a robin sing
I just wouldn't have a clue, if not for you

If not for you, my sky would fall
Rain would gather, too
Without your love I'd be nowhere at all
I'd be lost, if not for you

If not for you
The winter would hold no spring
Couldn't hear a robin sing
I just wouldn't have a clue, if not for you

If not for you


----------



## chaotic

*mom's visiting, been listening to irish music all day*

In Dublin's fair city, where the girls are so pretty
I first set my eyes on sweet Molly Malone
She wheeled a wheel-barrow through streets broad and narrow 
Crying 'Cockles and Mussels a-live, a-live, oh'

A-live, a-live, oh, a-live, a-live, oh
Crying 'Cockles and Mussels a-live, a-live, oh'

She was a fishmonger, but sure 'twas no wonder
For so were her father and mother before.
They both wheeled a barrow through streets broad and narrow 
Crying 'Cockles and Mussels a-live, a-live, oh'

She died of a fever, and no one could save her
And that was the end of sweet Molly Malone.
Now her ghost wheeles her barrow through streets broad and narrow 
Crying 'Cockles and Mussels a-live, a-live, oh'


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:
			
		

> If not for you


I love that song! 

Van Halen on the brain:

Have you seen her?  
So fine and pretty, fooled me with her style and ease  
And I feel her from across the room  
Yes, it's love in the third degree

Ooh, baby, baby
Won'tcha turn your head my way?  
Ooh, baby, baby
Come on, take a chance
You're old enough to dance the night away 
Oh, come on, baby, dance the night away

A live wire.  
Barely a beginner, but just watch that lady go  
She's on fire
Cause dancing gets her higher than  
anything else she knows

Ooh, baby, baby  
Won'tcha turn your head my way?  
Ooh, baby, baby  
Well, don't skip romance
Cause you're old enough to dance the night away
Oh, come on, baby, dance the night away  
Dance the night away  
Dance, dance, dance the night away


----------



## jazz lady

*A virgin no longer...*

Slot machines, that is.  We had a blast at Harrington Slots but it was CROWDED due to a huge car show we didn't know about.  It was a very...um...INTERESTING place to say the least.  

This song somehow seems appropriate...


Would the lady care to dance?
Oh, yes! I'd love to!

(Ooooo
Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!)

Gotta reach Atlantic City
I'm a winner every day
Blackjack holds no attraction
Just one game I play...

Get a grip on the handle of steel
Pull slowly, watch the wheels

When you play with a slot machine
When you play with a slot machine

It's too tough don't bank the anger
A black fever takes a hold on me
I play rough don't feel the danger
Won't give, baby nothing for free

I know the number I'm dreamin' of
Its just a symbol, a matter of luck

When you play with a slot machine
(Dontcha know you play with my heart?)
When you play with a slot machine
(You're gonna tear it apart)

Stay cool hold yourself together
Keep praying that your lucks gonna turn
Don't be a fool, don't stay for ever
You know you're gonna get burned..

When you play with a slot machine
When you play with a slot machine
When you play with a slot machine
(Dontcha know you play with my heart?)
When you play with a slot machine
(Oh! No! No!)
When you play with a slot machine
When you play with a slot machine
When you play with a slot machine

Drat! I've torn my dress!
No! Really! Look...
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## Agee

*A virgin no longer...*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Slot machines, that is. We had a blast at Harrington Slots but it was CROWDED due to a huge car show we didn't know about. It was a very...um...INTERESTING place to say the least.
> 
> <SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


Saw a post from you to this effect...Suprising!

Gotta love the one-armed bandits!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Saw a post from you to this effect...Suprising!
> 
> Gotta love the one-armed bandits!


Surprising?  You don't know me that well.  

It was quite an experience.  I was amazed at the noise and lights.  My ears were ringing for at least an hour after we left.  We didn't get there until sometime after nine and left shortly after midnight.  It's probably not something I can afford to do very often as I was a major loser.    But it was FUN!  

It was a heck of a day Saturday.  I drove to Easton, had a tour of the nursing home my sister runs, then we had a crab and beer feast poolside at her sister-in-law's house (I'm a crispy critter  ) with most of her husband's family showing up  then went to Harrington.  Very full day!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Surprising? You don't know me that well.


Surprising you lost your gambling cherry...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Surprising you lost your gambling cherry...


  Oh, it was long overdue, Mr. G.  _Long _overdue.    But I'm definitely making up for lost time now.   

Sheesh, I should have been asleep an hour ago.    Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## RoseRed

Valley girl
She’s a valley girl
Valley girl
She’s a valley girl
Okay, fine...
Fer sure, fer sure
She’s a valley girl
In a clothing store
Okay, fine...
Fer sure, fer sure
She’s a

Like, oh my god! (valley girl)
Like - totally (valley girl)
Encino is like so #####en (valley girl)
There’s like the galleria (valley girl)
And like all these like really great shoe stores
I love going into like clothing stores and stuff
I like buy the neatest mini-skirts and stuff
It’s like so #####en cuz like everybody’s like
Super-super nice...
It’s like so #####en...

On ventura, there she goes
She just bought some #####en clothes
Tosses her head ’n flips her hair
She got a whole bunch of nothin’ in there

Anyway, he goes are you into s and m? 
I go, oh right...
Could you like just picture me in like a leather teddy
Yeah right, hurt me, hurt me...
I’m sure! no way!
He was like freaking me out...
He called me a beastie...
That’s cuz like he was totally blitzed
He goes like bag your face!
I’m sure!

Valley girl
She’s a valley girl
Valley girl
She’s a valley girl
Okay, fine...
Fer sure, fer sure
She’s a valley girl
So sweet ’n pure
Okay, fine...
Fer sure, fer sure
She’s a
It’s really sad (valley girl)
Like my english teacher
He’s like... (valley girl)
He’s like mr. bu-fu (valley girl)
We’re talking lord God king bu-fu (valley girl)
I am so sure
He’s like so gross
He like sits there and like plays with all his rings
And he like flirts with all the guys in the class
It’s like totally disgusting
I’m like so sure
It’s like barf me out...
Gag me with a spoon!

Last idea to cross her mind
Had something to do with where to find
A pair of jeans to fit her butt
And where to get her toenails cut

So like I go into this like salon place, y’know
And I wanted like to get my toenails done
And the lady like goes, oh my god, your toenails
Are like so grody
It was like really embarrassing
She’s like oh my god, like bag those toenails
I’m like sure...
She goes, uh, I don’t know if I can handle this, y’know...
I was like really embarrassed...

Valley girl
She’s a valley girl
Valley girl
She’s a valley girl
Okay, fine
Fer sure, fer sure
She’s a valley girl
And there is no cure
Okay, fine
Fer sure, fer sure
She’s a valley girl
And there is no cure

Like my mother is like a total space cadet (valley girl)
She like makes me do the dishes and (valley girl)
Clean the cat box (valley girl)
I am sure
That’s like gross (valley girl)
Barf out! (valley girl)
Oh my God (valley girl)

Hi!
Uh-huh... (valley girl)
My name? 
My name is ondrya wolfson (valley girl)
Uh-huh
That’s right, ondrya (valley girl)
Uh-huh...
I know
It’s like... (valley girl)
I do not talk funny...
I’m sure (valley girl)
Whatsa matter with the way I talk? (valley girl)
I am a val, I know (valley girl)
But I live like in a really good part of encino so it’s okay
(valley girl)
Uh-huh... (valley girl)
So like, I don’t know (valley girl)
I’m like freaking out totally (valley girl)
Oh my god! (valley girl)

Hi - I have to go to the orthodontist (valley girl)
I’m getting my braces off, y’know (valley girl)
But I have to wear a retainer
That’s going to be really like a total bummer
I’m freaking out
I’m sure
It’s like those things that like stick in your mouth
They’re so gross...
You like get saliva all over them
But like, I don’t know, it’s going to be cool, y’know
So you can see my smile
It’ll be like really cool
Except my like my teeth are like too small
But no biggie...
It’s so awesome
It’s like tubular, y’know
Well, I’m not like really ugly or anything
It’s just like
I don’t know
You know me, I’m like into like the clean stuff
Like pac-man and like, I don’t know
Like my mother like makes me do the dishes
It’s like so gross...
Like all the stuff like sticks to the plates
And it’s like, it’s like somebody else’s food, y’know
It’s like grody...
Grody to the max
I’m sure
It’s like really nauseating
Like barf out
Gag me with a spoon
Gross
I am sure
Totally...


----------



## kwillia

Make it go away!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Make it go away!


THIS from the same lady who posted the lyrics for "Three's Company" earlier?   

Like, for real and gag me with a spoon.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> THIS from the same lady who posted the lyrics for "Three's Company" earlier?
> 
> Like, for real and gag me with a spoon.


That was for Chasey and Morg...


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Like, for real and gag me with a spoon.



And like, pitch me with a fork!


----------



## jazz lady

*one of my favorite Styx tunes, heard on my way home tonight...*

Lady, when you’re with me I’m smiling
Give me all your love
Your hands build me up when I’m sinking
Just touch me and my troubles all fade
Lady, from the moment I saw you
Standing all alone
You gave all the love that I needed
So shy, like a child who has grown

You’re my lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You’re my lady

Lady, turns me on when I’m lonely
Show me all your charm
Evenings when she lays down beside me
Just take me gently into your arms

Your my lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You’re my lady

Lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You’re my ... lady


----------



## jazz lady

*More Styx...one for Mr. Gasm...*

Take me back to my boat on the river
I need to go down, I need to come down
Take me back to my boat on the river
And I won’t cry out any more
Time stands still as I gaze in her waters
She eases me down, touching me gently
With the waters that flow past my boat on the river
So I don’t cry out anymore

Oh the river is wide
The river it touches my life like the waves on the sand
And all roads lead to tranquillity base
Where the frown on my face disappears
Take me down to my boat on the river
And I won’t cry out anymore

Oh the river is deep
The river it touches my life like the waves on the sand
And all roads lead to tranquillity base
Where the frown on my face disappears
Take me down to my boat on the river
I need to go down, with you let me go down
Take me back to my boat on the river
And I won’t cry out anymore
And I won’t cry out anymore
And I won’t cry out anymore


----------



## jazz lady

*styx...such an upbeat song...*lol**

Day into night she’s with me
How sweet is her warm embrace
Safe in the scent of jasmine
So safe in her gold and lace

Mornings I find, she’s left me
So cold so alone, but aware
I try to escape, she finds me
Oh run though I may, she’s there, there, there, there, there...

Luck is a lady whose smile is as cold as a stone
She’ll bring you things, many things you might never have known
But when your die is cast she’ll have the final laugh at you
She’ll lock you in a duel, where you come out the fool

Beware of the queen of spades
Her black widow’s curse might find you yet
Beware of a love that you will regret
Her love means only your death

Day into night she’s with me
Turn of a card, she’s there
The first time is free, you know
But from now on, pay me, me, me, me, me...

Beware of the queen of spades
Her black widow’s curse might find you yet
Beware of a love that you will regret
Her love means only your death


----------



## jazz lady

*styx...love it!*

Sitting on this barstool talking like a damn fool
Got the twelve o’clock news blues
And I’ve given up hope on the afternoon soaps
And a bottle of cold brew
Is it any wonder I’m not crazy? is it any wonder I’m sane at all
Well I’m so tired of losing- I got nothing to do and all day to do it
I go out cruisin’ but I’ve no place to go and all night to get there
Is it any wonder I’m not a criminal? 
Is it any wonder I’m not in jail? 
Is it any wonder I’ve got

Too much time on my hands, it’s ticking away with my sanity
I’ve got too much time on my hands, it’s hard to believe such a calamity
I’ve got too much time on my hands and it’s ticking away from me
Too much time on my hands, too much time on my hands
Too much time on my hands

Well, I’m a jet fuel genius - I can solve the world’s problems
Without even trying
I have dozens of friends and the fun never ends
That is, as long as I’m buying
Is it any wonder I’m not the president
(he’s not the president)
Is it any wonder I’m null and void? 
Is it any wonder I’ve got

Too much time on my hands, it’s ticking away at my sanity
I’ve got too much time on my hands, it’s hard to believe such a calamity
I’ve got too much time on my hands and it’s ticking away from me
Too much time on my hands, too much time on my hands
Too much time on my hands


----------



## Agee

*Thanks Jazz Blaster...*

And I have one for you!  

You went to school to learn girl
things you never knew before
like I?before E?except after C? and why 2 plus 2 makes 4
now, now, now
Im gonna teach you, teach you, teach you
all about love girl, all about love
sit yourself down, take a seat
all you gotta do is repeat after me

A B C , Its easy as
1 2 3 , as simple as
do re mi, A B C, 1 2 3
baby you and me girl

Come on and love me just a little bit
Im gonna teach you how to sing it out
come on, come on, come on
let me tell you what its all about
reading, writing, arithmatic
are the branches of the learning tree
but without the roots of love everyday girl
your education aint complete
teachers gonna show you (shes gonna show you)
how to get an A? (na,na,na,na,na,na)
how to spell me? you? add the two
listen to me baby thats all you got to do

Oh,
A B C , Its easy as
1 2 3 , as simple as
do re mi, A B C, 1 2 3
baby you and me girl
A B C its easy, its like counting up to 3
singing simple melodies
thats how easy love can be
singing simple melodies
1 2 3 baby you and me

Sit down girl, I think I love ya? No, get up girl, show me what you can do
Shake it, shake it baby, come on now
Shake it, shake it baby, oooh, oooh
Shake it, shake it baby, yeah
1 2 3 baby, oooh oooh
A B C baby, ah, ah
do re mi baby, wow
thats how easy love can be
A B C its easy, its like counting up to 3
singing simple melodies
thats how easy love can be
teachers gonna teach you how to 
sing it out, sing it out, sing it out baby


----------



## jazz lady

*And now one for Morgie...*

Michael: a buh-buh buh buh-buh

J5: a buh-buh buh buh-buh

Michael: you went to school to learn, girl
Things you never, never knew before...

Jermaine: like I before e except after c...

Michael: and why 2 plus 2 makes four
Now now now, I’m gonna teach you...
J5: teach you, teach you

Michael: all about love, dear...
J5: all about love

Jermaine: sit yourself down, take a seat
All you gotta do is reapeat after me.

Chorus:

J5: abc
Michael: easy as...
J5: 123
Michael: or simple as...
J5: do re mi
Michael: abc, 123, baby, you and me girl!
J5: abc
Michael: easy as...
J5: 123
Michael: or simple as...
J5: do re mi
Michael: abc, 123, baby, you and me!

Tito: come on, let me love you just a little bit!
Jackie: come on, let me love you just a little bit!
Jermaine: I’m a going to teach how to sing it out!
Michael: come on, come one, come on
Let me show you what it’s all about!

Reading, writing and arithmetic
Are the branches of the learning tree

Jermaine: but without the roots of love every day, girl

Michael: your education ain’t complete
T-t-t-teacher’s gonna show you

J5: show you, show you

Michael: how to get an a!

J5: nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah!

Michael: spell me you
J5: add the two!
Jermaine: listen to me baby, that’s all you gotta do!

Repeat chorus

Bridge:
Michael: sit down, girl!
I think I love you!
No!
Get up, girl!
Show me what you can do!

Shake it, shake it, baby, come on now!
Shake it, shake it, baby, ooo oooh!
Shake it shake it, baby, huh!
Abc, baby, oo ooo!
123, baby, nah nah!
Do re mi, baby, huh!
That’s how easy love can be.

J5: abc
Michael: abc, it’s easy

Easy as123
It’s like counting up to 3
Or simple as do re mi
Sing a simple melody
All: that’s how easy love can be!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> And I have one for you!
> 
> You went to school to learn girl
> things you never knew before
> like I?before E?except after C? and why 2 plus 2 makes 4
> now, now, now
> Im gonna teach you, teach you, teach you
> all about love girl, all about love
> sit yourself down, take a seat
> all you gotta do is repeat after me
> 
> A B C , Its easy as
> 1 2 3 , as simple as
> do re mi, A B C, 1 2 3
> baby you and me girl
> 
> Come on and love me just a little bit
> Im gonna teach you how to sing it out
> come on, come on, come on
> let me tell you what its all about
> reading, writing, arithmatic
> are the branches of the learning tree
> but without the roots of love everyday girl
> your education aint complete
> teachers gonna show you (shes gonna show you)
> how to get an A? (na,na,na,na,na,na)
> how to spell me? you? add the two
> listen to me baby thats all you got to do
> 
> Oh,
> A B C , Its easy as
> 1 2 3 , as simple as
> do re mi, A B C, 1 2 3
> baby you and me girl
> A B C its easy, its like counting up to 3
> singing simple melodies
> thats how easy love can be
> singing simple melodies
> 1 2 3 baby you and me
> 
> Sit down girl, I think I love ya? No, get up girl, show me what you can do
> Shake it, shake it baby, come on now
> Shake it, shake it baby, oooh, oooh
> Shake it, shake it baby, yeah
> 1 2 3 baby, oooh oooh
> A B C baby, ah, ah
> do re mi baby, wow
> thats how easy love can be
> A B C its easy, its like counting up to 3
> singing simple melodies
> thats how easy love can be
> teachers gonna teach you how to
> sing it out, sing it out, sing it out baby


  You beat me by one minute!  Anyway...

  GMTA!  I'm still laughing about somebody's reaction.


----------



## crabcake

Two forumites thinking about and posting the same Jackson 5 song at the same time!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *And now one for Morgie...*
> 
> 
> Michael: a buh-buh buh buh-buh


----------



## jazz lady

crabcake said:
			
		

> Two forumites thinking about and posting the same Jackson 5 song at the same time!


You had to be there.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


  I knew I should have posted that dang song first.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I knew I should have posted that dang song first.


You did splendid with your post!

Thanks again,  

Time to check-in with the sandman.


----------



## tomchamp

Well, beat the drum and hold the phone - the sun came out today!
We're born again, there's new grass on the field.
A-roundin' third, and headed for home, it's a brown-eyed handsome man;
Anyone can understand the way I feel.

[Chorus:]
Oh, put me in, Coach - I'm ready to play today;
Put me in, Coach - I'm ready to play today;
Look at me, I can be Centerfield.

Well, I spent some time in the Mudville Nine, watchin' it from the bench;
You know I took some lumps when the Mighty Casey struck out.
So Say Hey Willie, tell Ty Cobb and Joe DiMaggio;
Don't say "it ain't so", you know the time is now.

[Chorus]

Yeah! I got it, I got it!

Got a beat-up glove, a homemade bat, and brand-new pair of shoes;
You know I think it's time to give this game a ride.
Just to hit the ball and touch 'em all - a moment in the sun;
(pop) It's gone and you can tell that one goodbye!

[Chorus x2]
Yeah!
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*oh my gooooooooooooooooood...*

Passively one day as the sun rose out of it’s house
So did this little old guy as he whistled out of his mouth
And happily and gay
Well I guessed exactly that
Because he found a special girl
That put him in a special trance

He fell in love so quickly
What the hell was he to expect
That the girl under his arm wasn’t the same
As any other girl
That he had thought that he once met
I guess you could only blame fate

Things started getting weird as they started to kiss
She often felt his beard and remembered how her father she missed
And then quietly one day
He sang a song from deep within his heart
Causing some ingestion
He finished with a great big fart and

She knew at that one moment
That song was something she heard before
So she asked him to do that again

Then out the door they hurried
She was gonna find out for sure
So she analyzed his rear end

She said, when I was a little girl my dad left my mom.
He used to always fart and sing this special song.
Now I wasn’t quite so sure until your pants did fall.
’cause now I know that you're my dad because you use ben wah balls.

I said a wah, wah, wah-wah-wah,
Wah, wah-wah-wah, wah...
I said a wah, wah, wah-wah-wah,
Wah, wah-wah-wah, wah...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You did splendid with your post!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Time to check-in with the sandman.


No, thank you.    Off to dreamland myself!  Good night, Mr. G.


----------



## tomchamp

Sometimes I think life is just a rodeo,
The trick is to ride and make it to the bell.
But there is a place, sweet as you will ever know,
In music and love, and things you never tell.
You see it in their face, secrets on the telephone,
A time out of time, for you and no one else.

[Chorus:]
Hey let's go all over the world,
Rock and Roll Girls, Rock and Roll Girls.

Yeah, yeah, yeah!

If I had my way, I'd shuffle off to Buffalo;
Sit by the lake, and watch the world go by.
Ladies in the sun, listenin' to the radio,
Like flowers on the sand, a rainbow in my mind.

[Chorus x3]

Yeah, yeah yeah!


----------



## BuddyLee

*LIVE LYRICS

**"Lakini's Juice"*

it was an evening i shared with the sun
to find out where we belong
from the earliest days
we were dancing in the shadows

more wine
cuz i got to have it
more skin
cuz i got to eat it

inside the outside, by the river, used to be so calm
used to be so sane
I rushed the lady's room
took the water from the toilet
washed her feet and blessed her name

more peace
is such a dirty habit
slow down, we're too afraid

let me ride
let me ride
burn my eyes
let me ride



I miss this song.


----------



## morganj614

- peaked at #6 in 1969

These eyes cry every night for you
These arms long to hold you again

The hurtin's on me, yeah
And I will never be free, no, my baby, no no
You gave a promise to me, yeah
An' you broke it, an' you broke it, oh no

These eyes watched you bring my world to an end
This heart could not accept and pretend

The hurtin's on me, yeah
And I will never be free, no, no, no
You took the vow with me, yeah
An' you spoke it, an' you spoke it, babe

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes cry every night for you
These arms, these arms long to hold you, hold you again

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But their never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But their never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But their never gonna see another one like I had with you

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lot of loves
But their never gonna see another one like I had with you
Baby, baby, baby, baby
Don't ya know these eyes are cryin' every night
I need you back in my heart
{fade}


----------



## morganj614

*No noogies for this song!*



*I got a girl she lives cross town,
She`s the one that really gets down.
When she boogie,
She do the tube steak boogie.
Well now boogie little baby,
Boogie woogie all night long.

I got a girl she lives on the block,
She kinda funky with her pink and black socks.
She likes to boogie,
She do the tube steak boogie.
Well now boogie woogie baby,
Log on.
Boogie woogie all night long.

I got a girl, she lives on the hill.
She won`t do it but her sister will,
When she boogie,
She do the tube steak boogie.
Well now boogie little baby,
Boogie woogie all night long.
Blow your top blow your top blow your top.*


----------



## virgovictoria

:stooges:


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Michael: a buh-buh buh buh-buh
> 
> J5: a buh-buh buh buh-buh
> 
> 
> 
> Jermaine: sit yourself down, take a seat
> All you gotta do is reapeat after me.
> 
> Chorus:
> 
> J5: abc
> Michael: easy as...
> J5: 123
> Michael: or simple as...
> J5: do re mi
> Michael: abc, 123, baby, you and me girl!
> J5: abc
> Michael: easy as...
> J5: 123
> Michael: or simple as...
> J5: do re mi
> Michael: abc, 123, baby, you and me!
> 
> Tito: come on, let me love you just a little bit!
> Jackie: come on, let me love you just a little bit!
> Jermaine: I’m a going to teach how to sing it out!
> Michael: come on, come one, come on
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge:
> Michael: sit down, girl!
> I think I love you!
> No!
> Get up, girl!
> Show me what you can do!
> 
> Shake it, shake it, baby, come on now!
> Shake it, shake it, baby, ooo oooh!
> Shake it shake it, baby, huh!
> Abc, baby, oo ooo!
> 123, baby, nah nah!
> Do re mi, baby, huh!
> That’s how easy love can be.
> 
> 
> Easy as123
> It’s like counting up to 3
> Or simple as do re mi
> Sing a simple melody
> All: that’s how easy love can be!




 I didn't see this..noogies all around!


----------



## Kizzy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I didn't see this..noogies all around!


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I didn't see this..noogies all around!


  The bad thing is Airgasm and I posted it at about the same time.  

I guess you didn't read the other one I posted very carefully.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The bad thing is Airgasm and I posted it at about the same time.
> 
> I guess you didn't read the other one I posted very carefully.



  Just went back, I am trying SO hard to do some work today..


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Just went back, I am trying SO hard to do some work today..


Sure you are.     I'll bet you're finding all sorts of reasons to walk around.


----------



## kwillia

Not the best day to be listening to my "Lennon Legend" CD...

Mother, you had me
But I never had you
I wanted you
But you didn't want me
So
I got to tell you
Goodbye
goodbye

Father, you left me
But I never left you
I needed you
But you didn't need me
So
I just got to tell you
Goodbye
Goodbye

Children, don't do
What I have done
I couldn't walk
And I tried to run
So
I got to tell you
Goodbye
Goodbye

Mama don't go
Daddy come home
Mama don't go
Daddy come home
Mama don't go
Daddy come home
Mama don't go
Daddy come home


----------



## kwillia

Lennon again...


Love is real,
Real is love
Love is feeling,
Feeling love
Love is wanting
To be loved.

Love is touch,
Touch is love
Love is reaching,
Reaching love
Love is asking
To be loved.

Love is you
You and me
Love is knowing
We can be

Love is free,
Free is love
Love is living,
Living love
Love is needing
To be loved.


----------



## kwillia

Everybody's talking and on one says a word
Everybody's making love and no one really cares
There's Nazis in the bathroom just below the stairs

Always something happening and nothin going on
There's always something cooking and nothing in the pot
They're starving back in China, so finish what you got

Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Strange days indeed, strange days indeed

Everybody's runnin and no one makes a move
Well everybody's a winner and nothing left to lose
There's a little yellow idol to the north of Katmandu

Everybody's flying and no one leaves the ground
Well everybody's crying and no one makes a sound
There's a place for us in movies, you just gotta stay around

Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Strange days indeed, most peculiar mama

Everybody's smoking and no one's getting high
Everybody's flying and never touch the sky
There's UFO's over in New York and I ain't too surprised

Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Strange days indeed, most peculiar mama


----------



## kwillia

Been here before

Been here before couldn't say I liked it
Do I start writing all this down?
Just let me plug you into my world
Can't you help me be uncrazy?

Name this for me, heat the cold air
Take the chill off of my life
And if I could I'd turn my eyes
To look inside to see what's comin'

It comes alive
And I die a little more
It comes alive
Each momnent here I die a little more

Then the unnamed feeling 
It comes alive
Then the unnamed feeling
Takes me away

I'm frantic in your soothing arms
I can not sleep in this down filled world
I've found safety in this loneliness
But I cannot stand it anymore

Cross my heart and hope not to die
Swallow evil, ride the sky
Lose myself in a crowded room
You fool, you fool, it will be here soon

It comes alive
And I die a little more
It comes alive
Each moment here I die a little more

Then the unnamed feeling
It comes alive
Then the unnamed feeling
Treats me this way
And I wait for this train
Toes over the line
And then the unnamed feeling
Takes me away

Get the #### out of here
I just wanna get the #### away from me
I rage, I glaze, I hurt, I hate
It hate it all, why? Why? Why me?

I cannot sleep wth a head like this
I wanna cry, I wanna scream
I rage, I glaze, I hurt, I hate
I wanna hate it all away


----------



## kwillia

I've been sittin here
Tryin to find myself
I get behind myself
I need to rewind myself
Lookin for the payback
Listen for the playback
They say that every man bleeds just like me
And I feel like number one
Yet I'm last in line
I watch my youngest son
And it helps to pass the time
I take too many pills it helps to ease the pain
I made a couple of dollar bills, but still I feel the same
Everybody knows my name
They say it way out loud
A lot of folks #### with me
It's hard to hang out in crowds
I guess that's the price you pay
To be some big shot like I am
Out strecthed hands and one night stands
Still I can't find love

And when your walls come tumbling down
I will always be around

Yeah
As it...hey

And when your walls come tumbling down
I will always be around

People don't know about the things I say and do
They don't understand about the #### that I've been through
It's been so long since I've been home
I've been gone, I've been gone for way too long
Maybe I forgot all things I miss
Oh somehow I know there's more to life than this
I said it too many times
And I still stand firm
You get what you put in
And people get what they deserve
Still I ain't seen mine
No I ain't seen mine
I've been giving just ain't been gettin
I've been walking that there line
So I think I'll keep a walking
With my head held high
I'll keep moving on and only God knows why

Only God
Only God
Only God knows why, why, why, why
Only God...knows...why, why, why
Only God knows why
Take me to the river edge
Take me to the river, hey hey hey


----------



## jazz lady

The changing of sunlight to moonlight
Reflections of my life, oh, how they fill my eyes
The greetings of people in trouble
Reflections of my life, oh, how they fill my mind

All my sorrows, sad tomorrows
Take me back to my own home
All my cryings (all my cryings), feel i'm dying, dying
Take me back to my own home (oh i'm going home)

(guitar solo)

I'm changing, arranging, I'm changing
I'm changing everything, ah, everything around me
The world is a bad place, a bad place
A terrible place to live, oh, but i don't wanna die

All my sorrows, sad tomorrows
Take me back to my own home
All my cryings (all my cryings), feel i'm dying, dying
Take me back to my own home (oh i'm going home)

(fade)


----------



## kwillia

I would have given you all of my heart 
But there's someone who's torn it apart 
And He's taking just all that I had 
But if you wanna try to love again 
Baby I'll try to love again, but I know 

The First Cut Is The Deepest, baby I know 
The First Cut Is The Deepest 
And when it comes to being lucky He's cursed 
When it comes to lovin' me He's worst. 

I still want you by my side 
Just to help me dry the tears that I've cried 
And I"m sure gonna give you a try 
If you wanna try to love again, try... 
Baby I'll try to love again, but I know 

Oh, The First Cut Is The Deepest, baby I know 
The First Cut Is The Deepest 
And when it comes to being lucky He's cursed 
And when it comes to lovin' me He's worst. 

I still want you by my side 
Just to help me dry the tears that I've cried 
But I'm sure gonna give you a try 
'Cause if you wanna try to love again 
Baby I'll try to love again, but I know 

Oh, The First Cut Is The Deepest, baby I know 
The First Cut Is The Deepest 
And when it comes to being lucky He's cursed 
And when it comes to lovin' me He's worst. 

Oh, The First Cut Is The Deepest, Baby I Know! 
The First Cut Is The Deepest...Try to love again....


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The changing of sunlight to moonlight
> Reflections of my life, oh, how they fill my eyes
> The greetings of people in trouble
> Reflections of my life, oh, how they fill my mind
> 
> All my sorrows, sad tomorrows
> Take me back to my own home
> All my cryings (all my cryings), feel i'm dying, dying
> Take me back to my own home (oh i'm going home)
> 
> (guitar solo)
> 
> I'm changing, arranging, I'm changing
> I'm changing everything, ah, everything around me
> The world is a bad place, a bad place
> A terrible place to live, oh, but i don't wanna die
> 
> All my sorrows, sad tomorrows
> Take me back to my own home
> All my cryings (all my cryings), feel i'm dying, dying
> Take me back to my own home (oh i'm going home)
> 
> (fade)



Hey... I need to add this to my "kwillia says F it all" CD... who does this and what's it called...


----------



## Agee

...


----------



## jazz lady

What's the matter with me
I don't have much to say
Daylight sneakin' through the window lamps
And I'm still in this all-night cafe
Walking to and fro beneath the moon
Out to where the trucks are rollin' slow
To sit down on this bank of sand
And watch the river flow.

Wish I was back in the city
Instead of this old bank of sand
With the sun beating down over the chimney tops
And with the one I love so close at hand
If I had wings and I could fly
I know where I would go
But right now I'll just sit here so contentedly
And watch the river flow.

People disagreeing on just about everything, yeah
Makes you stop and wonder why
Why only yesterday I saw somebody on the street
Who just couldn't help but cry
Woah but this ol' river keeps on rollin' though
No matter what gets in the way and which way the wind does blow
And as long as it does I'll just sit here
And watch the river flow.

People disagreeing everywhere you look
Makes you wanna stop and read a book
Why only yesterday I saw somebody on the street
That was-a really shook
Well but this ole river keeps on rollin' though
No matter what gets in the way
And which way the wind does blow
And as long as it does
I'll just sit here and watch the river flow
Watch the river flow, watching the river flow
Watch the river flow
Well I'll sit down on this bank of sand
And watch the river flow.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey... I need to add this to my "kwillia says F it all" CD... who does this and what's it called...


I could use that CD today for some reason.  

It's an old 70's song by a group called "The Marmalade" and is called "Reflections of My Life."


----------



## jazz lady

*old alice cooper...*

Man's got his woman to take his seed
Man's got the power oh
She's got the need
She spends her life through
Pleasing up her man
She feeds him dinner or
Anything she can
She cries alone at night too often
He smokes, drinks and don't come home at all.

Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed.

Black eyes all of the time
Don't spend a dime
Ain't it a crime
And you there down on your knees
Begging me please
Come watch me bleed.

Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed.

Man makes your hair gray
He's your life's mistakes
All you're really lookin' for
Is an even break
He lies right at you
You know you hate this game
He slaps you once in a while and
You live and love in pain
She cries alone at night too often
He smokes, drinks and don't come home at all.

Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I could use that CD today for some reason.
> 
> It's an old 70's song by a group called "The Marmalade" and is called "Reflections of My Life."



I don't share this CD mix...


----------



## kwillia

Had a bad day again 
She said I would not understand 
She left a note and said "I'm sorry, I had a bad day again. 
Spilled her coffee, broke her shoelace. 
Smeared the lipstick on her face. 
Slammed the door and said "I'm sorry, I had a bad day again." 

And she swears there's nothing wrong 
I hear her playing that same old song 
She puts me up and puts me on 

And had a bad day again 
She said I would not understand 
She left a note it said, "I'm sorry, I had a bad day again."


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't share this CD mix...


  I understand.  I have a few that are deeply personal I don't share either.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I understand.  I have a few that are deeply personal I don't share either.




You still at work... I am...


----------



## Agee

*K & J*

The sun will come out tomorrow...

Oh, nevermind


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> The sun will come out tomorrow...
> 
> Oh, nevermind


Thanks for the thought...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You still at work... I am...


Unfortunately yes.  I'm leaving in about 5 minutes to go out for dinner and drinks in Solomons with a friend.  Hopefully that will pull me out of the blue funk I'm in.


----------



## morganj614

*Why, oh why did I start to read this..*

If I listened long enough to you
I’d find a way to believe that it’s all true
Knowing that you lied straight-faced while I cried
Still I look to find a reason to believe

Someone like you makes it hard to live without
Somebody else
Someone like you makes it easy to give
Never think about myself

If I gave you time to change my mind
I’d find a way just to leave the past behind
Knowing that you lied straight-faced while I cried
Still I look to find a reason to believe

If I listened long enough to you
I’d find a way to believe that it’s all true
Knowing that you lied straight-faced while I cried
Still I look to find a reason to believe

Someone like you makes it hard to live without
Somebody else
Someone like you makes it easy to give
Never think about myself


----------



## RoseRed

My yahoo is weirding out.  I have to reboot I think.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hopefully that will pull me out of the blue funk I'm in.


I hope it helps... I thought better of it and edited what would help me.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> The sun will come out tomorrow...
> 
> Oh, nevermind


Aw, thanks.  I needed that.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My yahoo is weirding out. I have to reboot I think.


And here I thought you were just ignoring me.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hope it helps... I thought better of it and edited what would help me.


I'm sure it will help.  Just a very weird mood - maybe it's the weather.  :shrug:

Thanks for editing.  I'd post what would help me but I really don't want to be banned today.  

TTYL


----------



## morganj614

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My yahoo is weirding out.  I have to reboot I think.




 
Yahoo is whacked. I have a friend who says she sent me messages all week and I never got a one when I checked it.


----------



## kwillia

You said I'm gonna buy this place and burn it down 
I'm gonna put it six feet underground 
I'm gonna buy this place and watch it fall
Stand here beside me baby in the crumbling walls 
Oh I'm gonna buy this place and start a fire
Stand here until I fill all your hearts desire
Because I'm gonna buy this place and see it burn
And do back the things it did to you in return

Huuuhhhh [x4]

You said I'm gonna buy a gun and start a war
If you can tell me something worth fighting for
Oh and I'm gonna buy this place is what I said
Blame it upon a rush of blood to the head

Honey, all the movements you're starting to make
See me crumble and fall on my face
And I know the mistakes that I've made
See it all disappear without a trace
And they call as they beckon you on
They say start as you need to go on
Start as you need to go on

Said I'm gonna buy this place and see it go
Stand here beside me baby, watch the orange glow
Some'll laugh and some just sit and cry
You just sit down there and you wonder why

So I'm gonna buy a gun and start a war
If you can tell me something worth fighting for
I'm gonna buy this place is what I said
Blame it upon a rush of blood to the head
Oh to the head

Honey, all the movements you're starting to make
See me crumble and fall on my face
And I know the mistakes that I've made
See it all disappear without a trace
And they call as they beckon you on
They say start as you need to go on
As you need to go on
As you need to go on

So meet me by the bridge
Meet me by the lane
When am I gonna see that pretty face again
Oh meet me on the road
Meet me where I said
Blame it all upon a rush of blood to the head


----------



## kwillia

If you ever feel neglected,
If you ever think all is lost,
I'll be counting up my demons, yeah,
Hoping everything's not lost,
Everything's not lost,
When I'm counting up my demons.

There's always one for everyday,
With the good ones on my shoulder,
I drove the other ones away.

If you ever feel neglected,
If you think all is lost,
I'll be counting up my demons, yeah,
Hoping everything's not lost.

When you thought it was over,
You could feel it all around,
Everybody's out to get you,
Don't you let it drag you down.

Cos if you eve feel neglected,
If you think that all is lost,
I'll be counting all the demons, yeah.

Singing out o yeah [x3]

Everything's not lost,
Come on yeah, o yeah, come on yeah,
Everything's not lost,
O yeah, [x3]
Everything's not lost,
Come on yeah, o yeah,
Come on yeah [x2]
O yeah, Come on yeah,
Everything's not lost, Sing out yeah,

Come on yeah [x2]
Everything's not lost,
Come on yeah, o yeah,
Sing out yeah,
Everything's not lost.


----------



## tomchamp

*I Played This one Before, But It Fits Better Tonight!*

Oh, a storm is threat’ning
My very life today
If I don’t get some shelter
Oh yeah, I’m gonna fade away

War, children, it’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away
War, children, it’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away

Ooh, see the fire is sweepin’
Our very street today
Burns like a red coal carpet
Mad bull lost it’s way

War, children, it’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away
War, children, it’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away

Rape, murder!
It’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away

Rape, murder!
It’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away

Rape, murder!
It’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away

The floods is threat’ning
My very life today
Gimme, gimme shelter
Or I’m gonna fade away

War, children, it’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away
It’s just a shot away
I tell you love, sister, it’s just a kiss away
It’s just a kiss away
It’s just a kiss away
It’s just a kiss away
It’s just a kiss away
Kiss away, kiss away
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Ev’rywhere I hear the sound of marching, charging feet, boy
’cause summer’s here and the time is right for fighting in the street, boy
But what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock ’n’ roll band
’cause in sleepy london town
There’s just no place for a street fighting man
No

Hey! think the time is right for a palace revolution
But where I live the game to play is compromise solution
Well, then what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock ’n’ roll band
’cause in sleepy london town
There’s no place for a street fighting man
No

Hey! said my name is called disturbance
I’ll shout and scream, I’ll kill the king, I’ll rail at all his servants
Well, what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock ’n’ roll band
’cause in sleepy london town
There’s no place for a street fighting man
No


----------



## morganj614

Well rock the cradle of love
Rock the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love don’t rock easily it’s true

Well rock the cradle of love
I rocked the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love don’t rock easily it’s true
Well now

It burned like a ball of fire
When the rebel took a little child bride
To tease yeah so go easy yeah

Cause love cutts a million ways
Shakes the devil when he missbehaves
I ain’t nobody’s fool
Come on shake it up
Whatever I do

Rock the cradle of love
Rock the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love don’t rock easily it’s true
Sent from heaven above that’s right
To rob the cradle of love
Yes the pages of don’t talk decently it’s true

Yeah flesh for your romeo
Ah yeah baby
I hear you moan
It’s easy y’know how to please me yeah

This love starts my rollin train
You can’t stop it
It ain’t in vain
I ain’t nobody’s fool
Come on shake it up
Whatever you do

These are the wages of love
Rock the cradle of love
These are the wages of love
Ooh yeah
Rock the cradle
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Well it burned like a ball of fire
When the rebel took a little child bride
To tease yeah I know how to pleas you yeah

Well my love starts a rollin train
You can’t stop it
It ain’t in vain
I ain’t nobody’s fool

Come on shake it up
Wathever I do

Rock the cradle of love
Rock the cradle of love
Sent from heaven above
That’s right
To rock the cradle of love
Rock the cradle of love
Yeah cradle of love
That’s me mama
I robbed the devil of love
All right
Cradle of love
If you teaze me tonight
If you sleaze me all right
If you appeaze me tonight
And let me ease you
Cradle of love


----------



## morganj614

*I love this song.*



*I know just how to whisper,
And I know just how to cry;
I know just where to find the answers;
And I know just how to lie.
I know just how to fake it,
And I know just how to scheme;
I know just when to face the truth,
And then I know just when to dream.
And I know just where to touch you,
And I know just what to prove;
I know when to pull you closer,
And I know when to let you loose.
And I know the night is fading,
And I know that time’s gonna fly;
And I’m never gonna tell you everything
I’ve got to tell you,
But I know I’ve got to give it a try.
And I know the roads to riches,
And I know the ways to fame;
I know all the rules
And then I know how to break ’em
And I always know the name of the game.

But I don’t know how to leave you,
And I’ll never let you fall;
And I don’t know how you do it,
Making love out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all,
(making love)
Out of nothing at all,
(making love)
Out of nothing at all,
(making love)
Out of nothing at all,
(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all.

Every time I see you all the rays of the sun
Are streaming through the waves in your hair;
And every star in the sky is taking aim
At your eyes like a spotlight,
The beating of my heart is a drum, and it’s lost
And it’s looking for a rhythm like you.
You can take the darkness from the pit of the night
And turn into a beacon burning endlessly bright.
I’ve got to follow it, ’cause everything I know, well it’s nothing till I give it to you.

I can make the run or stumble,
I can make the final block;
And I can make every tackle, at the sound of the whistle,
I can make all the stadiums rock.
I can make tonight forever,
Or I can make it disappear by the dawn;
And I can make you every promise that has ever been made,
And I can make all your demons be gone.

But I’m never gonna make it without you,
Do you really want to see me crawl? 
And I’m never gonna make it like you do,
Making love out of nothing at all.

(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)*


----------



## kwillia

*I'm all better now...*

a long, hot bubble bath with Fats Domino playing in the background...

_I want to walk you home
please let me walk you home
I want to walk you home
please let me walk you home
you look so good to me oowee
I wish I was a lucky guy
you've been walking right on

I love the way you walk
I love to hear you talk
I love the way you walk
I love to hear you talk
I'm not trying to be smart
I'm not trying to break your heart
but if I ask you for a date
then you tell me that I'm not too late

I want to hold your hand
please let me hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand
please let me hold your hand
you look so good to me oowee
I saw you walking all alone
that's why when I walk you home

So let me walk you home
please let me walk you home
I wanna walk you home
please let me walk you home
you look so good to me oowee

That's why...
That's why...

_


----------



## kwillia

_This time I'm walking to New Orleans
I'm walking to New Orleans
I'm walking to New Orleans
I'm gonna need two pairs of shes

when I get through walking me blues

when I get back to N. O.

I've got my suitcase in my hand

now ain't that a shame.
I'm leaving here today

yes
I'm going back home to stay.
Yes
I'm walking to N. O.

You used to be my honey


till you spent all my money.
No use for you to cry

I see you buy and buy

'cause I`m walking to n. O.

I've got no time for talking.
I've got to keep on walking.
N. O. is my home

that's the reason while I'm gone

yes
I`m walking to N. O.
I'm walking to N. O.
I'm walking to N. O.
_


----------



## kwillia

_All my life,
I've been waiting for you,
My wonderful one,
I've begun,
Living,
All my life.

All my love,
Has been waiting for you,
My life is sublime,
Now that I'm,
Giving,
All my love.

You seem so lovely,
So far above me,
I'm almost afraid to go ga-ga,
But I adore you,
I place before you,
A heart that's an open book.

All my life,
Hold me close to your heart,
But all else above,
Hold my love,
Darling,
All my life.

..........lovely,
..........above me,
I'm almost afraid to look,
But I adore you,
I place before you,
A heart that's an open book.

All my life,
Hold me close to your heart,
But all else above,
Hold my love,
Darling,
All my life. 


_


----------



## kwillia

_Blue Monday how I hate Blue Monday
Got to work like a slave all day
Here come Tuesday, oh hard Tuesday
I'm so tired got no time to play

Here come Wednesday, I'm beat to my socks
My gal calls, got to tell her that I'm out
'Cause Thursday is a hard workin' day
And Friday I get my pay

Saturday mornin', oh Saturday mornin'
All my tiredness has gone away
Got my money and my honey
And I'm out on the stand to play

Sunday mornin' my head is bad
But it's worth it for the time that I had
But I've got to get my rest
'Cause Monday is a mess 
_


----------



## CruddyLee

Yo VIP let's kick it

Ice ice baby 
Ice ice baby 
All right stop collaborate and listen
Ice is back with my brand new invention
Something grabs a hold of me tightly
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it ever stop yo I don't know
Turn off the lights and I'll glow
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle
Dance go rush to the speaker that booms
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly when I play a dope melody
Anything less than the best is a felony
Love it or leave it you better gain weight
You better hit bull's eye the kid don't play
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

CHORUS
Ice ice baby vanillla
Ice ice baby vanillla
Ice ice baby vanillla
Ice ice baby vanillla


Now that the party is jumping
With the bass kicked in and the vegas are pumpin'
Quick to the point to the point no faking
I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon
Burning them if you ain't quick and nimble
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal
And a hi-hat with a souped up tempo
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo
Rollin' in my 5.0
With my rag-top down so my hair can blow
The girlies on standby waving just to say hi
Did you stop no I just drove by
Kept on pursuing to the next stop
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block
The block was dead
Yo so I continued to A1A Beachfront Avenue
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis
Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine
Shay with a guage and Vanilla with a nine
Reading for the chumps on the wall
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of eight balls
Gunshots rang out like a bell
I grabbed my nine all I heard were shells
Falling on the concrete real fast
Jumped in my car slammed on the gas
Bumpet to bumper the avenue's packed
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack
Police on the scene you know what I mean
They passed me up confronted all the dope fiends
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it


Ice ice baby vanillla
Ice ice baby vanillla
Ice ice baby vanillla
Ice ice baby vanillla


Take heed 'cause I'm a lyrical poet
Miami's on the scene just in case you didn't know it
My town that created all the bass sound
Enough to shake and kick holes in the ground
'Cause my style's like a chemical spill
Feasible rhymes that you can vision and feel
Conducted and formed
This is a hell of a concept
We make it hype and you want to step with this
Shay plays on the fade slice like a ninja
Cut like a razor blade so fast other DJs say damn
If my rhyme was a drug I'd sell it by the gram
Keep my composure when it's time to get loose
Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it
Check out the hook while Shay revolves it

Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby (oh-oh) vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla ice
Yo man let's get out of here
Word to your mother
Ice ice baby too cold too cold 
Ice ice baby too cold too cold 
Ice ice baby


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> a long, hot bubble bath with Fats Domino playing in the background...


  A nice dinner and a couple of drinks at Tiki with fantastic company did the trick for me.


----------



## jazz lady

*a bit of introspection...*

The wedding song of friends of mine.  He was killed in a tragic accident years ago, but they played this song at his wake as a celebration of his life and the wonderful life he had with his wife.  


Every night I’m lyin’ in bed
Holdin’ you close in my dreams
Thinkin’ about all the things that we said
And comin’ apart at the seams
We try to talk it over
But the words come out to rough
I know you were tryin’
To give me the best of your love

Beautiful faces and loud, empty places
Look at the way that we live
Wastin’ our time on cheap talk and wine
Left us so little to give
That same old crowd
Was like a cold dark cloud
That we could never rise above
But here in my heart I give you the best of my love
Oh sweet darlin’ you get the best of my love, oh
Sweet darlin’, you get the best of my love

I’m goin’ back in time
And it’s a sweet dream
It was a quiet night
And I would be all right
If I could go on sleepin’
But every mornin’
I wake up and worry
What’s gonna happen today
You see it your way
And I see it mine
But we both see it slippin’ away

You know we always had each other baby
I guess that wasn’t enough
Oh, but here in my heart
I give you the best of my love
Oh, sweet darlin’
You get the best of my love
Oh, sweet darlin’
You get the best of my love
Every night and day,
You get the best of my love
Oh, sweet darlin’ you get the best of my love
Oh, sweet darlin’ you get the best of my love...


----------



## jazz lady

*j. geils band...bringing back a LOT of memories...*

Does she walk? Does she talk?
Does she come complete?
My homeroom homeroom angel
Always pulled me from my seat

She was pure like snowflakes
No one could ever stain
The memory of my angel
Could never cause me pain

Years go by I'm lookin' through a girly magazine
And there's my homeroom angel on the pages in-between

CHORUS:
My blood runs cold
My memory has just been sold
My angel is the centerfold
Angel is the centerfold
(Repeat)

Slipped me notes under the desk
While I was thinkin' about her dress
I was shy I turned away
Before she caught my eye

I was shakin' in my shoes
Whenever she flashed those baby-blues
Something had a hold on me
When angel passed close by

Those soft and fuzzy sweaters
Too magical to touch
Too see her in that negligee
Is really just too much

CHORUS

It's okay I understand
This ain't no never-never land
I hope that when this issue's gone
I'll see you when your clothes are on

Take you car, Yes we will
We'll take your car and drive it
We'll take it to a motel room
And take 'em off in private

A part of me has just been ripped
The pages from my mind are stripped
Oh no, I can't deny it
Oh yea, I guess I gotta buy it!


    Heck of a story with this one!


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey RR...too bad they never got this playing tonight...*

She’s a brick----house
Mighty might just lettin’ it all hang out
She’s a brick----house
The lady’s stacked and that’s a fact,
Ain’t holding nothing back.

She’s a brick----house
She’s the one, the only one,
Who’s built like a amazon
We’re together everybody knows,
And here’s how the story goes.

she knows she got everything
A woman needs to get a man, yeah.
How can she lose with what she use
36-24-36, what a winning hand!

She’s a brick----house
Mighty might just lettin’ it all hang out
She’s a brick----house
The lady’s stacked and that’s a fact,
Ain’t holding nothing back.

the clothes she wears, the sexy ways,
Make an old man wish for younger days
She knows she’s built and knows how to please
Sure enough to knock a man to his knees

She’s a brick----house
Mighty might just lettin’ it all hang out
She’s a brick----house
The lady’s stacked and that’s a fact,
Ain’t holding nothing back.

She’s a brick----house
She’s the one, the only one,
Who’s built like a amazon
We’re together everybody knows,
And here’s how the story goes.

Shake it down, shake it down now 
Shake it down, shake it down now
Shake it down, shake it down now...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The wedding song of friends of mine. He was killed in a tragic accident years ago, but they played this song at his wake as a celebration of his life and the wonderful life he had with his wife.
> 
> 
> Every night I’m lyin’ in bed
> Holdin’ you close in my dreams
> Thinkin’ about all the things that we said
> And comin’ apart at the seams
> We try to talk it over
> But the words come out to rough
> I know you were tryin’
> To give me the best of your love


A classic song for a classic life!

J, you're so in touch...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> A classic song for a classic life!
> 
> J, you're so in touch...


Thank you, Air.    A lot of innerward looking on my part lately.  I heard the song tonight on my way home and memories came flooding back.  It was the only wake I've ever been to that TRULY celebrated the life of someone and a memory I cherish very, very dearly.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank you, Air.  A lot of innerward looking on my part lately. I heard the song tonight on my way home and memories came flooding back. It was the only wake I've ever been to that TRULY celebrated the life of someone and a memory I cherish very, very dearly.


If there is one thing I can take from living...

Live today, like tomorrow is your last day!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> If there is one thing I can take from living...
> 
> Live today, like tomorrow is your last day!


Exactly!  I think you read my mind.    One of my favorite quotes: 

_"Dance like nobody's watching; love like you've never been hurt. Sing like nobody's listening; live like it's heaven on earth." _ --  *Mark Twain*


----------



## jazz lady

*One more and it's nighty-night for jazz...*

The power of love is a curious thing
Make a one man weep, make another man sing
Change a hawk to a little white dove
More than a feeling that’s the power of love

Tougher than diamonds, rich like cream
Stronger and harder than a bad girl’s dream
Make a bad one good make a wrong one right
Power of love that keeps you home at night

You don’t need money, don’t take fame
Don’t need no credit card to ride this train
It’s strong and it’s sudden and it’s cruel sometimes
But it might just save your life
That’s the power of love
That’s the power of love

First time you feel it, it might make you sad
Next time you feel it it might make you mad
But you’ll be glad baby when you’ve found
That’s the power makes the world go’round

And it don’t take money, don’t take fame
Don’t need no credit card to ride this train
It’s strong and it’s sudden it can be cruel sometimes
But it might just save your life

They say that all in love is fair
Yeah, but you don’t care
But you know what to do
When it gets hold of you
And with a little help from above
You feel the power of love
You feel the power of love
Can you feel it ? 
Hmmm

It don’t take money and it don’t take fame
Don’t need no credit card to ride this train
Tougher than diamonds and stronger than steel
You won’t feel nothin’ till you feel
You feel the power, just the power of love
That’s the power, that’s the power of love
You feel the power of love
You feel the power of love
Feel the power of love


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> A nice dinner and a couple of drinks at Tiki with fantastic company did the trick for me.



That sounds like a mighty crowded bathtub..


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Exactly!  I think you read my mind.    One of my favorite quotes:
> 
> _"Dance like nobody's watching; love like you've never been hurt. Sing like nobody's listening; live like it's heaven on earth." _ --  *Mark Twain*


----------



## chaotic

Oooh, met you in the summer
In the summer wave
Oooh, but little have you come-a
Why’d you come my way

Let’s make a plan that lets us both win
And wear a shady grin
Let’s stay up late and let it all in
And watch how the others get lost

Fall apart with me
I’ll fall apart with you
Fall apart with me
I’ll fall apart with you

You hypnotized me through your skin
It’s where I wanna begin
You think like I do and that scares me

Oooh, waiting for the winter
Just to go away
Oooh, a dagger or a splinter
Was the price we pay

To fall apart with me
I’ll fall apart with you
Fall apart with me
I’ll fall apart with you

(instrumental)

Oooh, waited for the summer
But it never came
Oooh, waited to discover
What’s your summer name? 

Fall apart with me
I’ll fall apart with you
Fall apart with me
I’ll fall apart with you
Fall apart with me
I’ll fall apart with you
Fall apart with me
I’ll fall apart with you


----------



## Agee

*K-otic*

How was your journey to the left coast?


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> How was your journey to the left coast?





Still ongoing, Air. I come back on Thursday. It's been a long couple of days, esp since my luggage got here a day late, so I had to wear shorts and a t-shirt to the first day of my meeting...

How's it back in the county?


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:
			
		

> Still ongoing, Air. I come back on Thursday. It's been a long couple of days, esp since my luggage got here a day late, so I had to wear shorts and a t-shirt to the first day of my meeting...
> 
> How's it back in the county?


Late luggage blows, but...

wearing shorts and a t-shirt to a meeting 

 At home, Nice thunderstorm this evening!


----------



## morganj614

*Good Morning SoMd.*

Good day sunshine, good day sunshine, good day sunshine

I need to laugh and when the sun is out
I’ve got something I can laugh about
I feel good in a special way
I’m in love and it’s a sunny day

Good day sunshine, good day sunshine, good day sunshine

We take a walk, the sun is shining down
Burns my feet as they touch the ground

Good day sunshine, good day sunshine, good day sunshine

Then we’d lie beneath the shady tree
I love her and she’s loving me
She feels good, she knows she’s looking fine
I’m so proud to know that she is mine.

Good day sunshine, good day sunshine, good day sunshine


----------



## morganj614

*Rain songs*

*Look out of any window
any morning, any evening, any day
Maybe the sun is shining
birds are winging or
rain is falling from a heavy sky -
What do you want me to do,
to do for you to see you through?
this is all a dream we dreamed 
one afternoon long ago 
Walk out of any doorway
feel your way, feel your way
like the day before
Maybe you'll find direction
around some corner
where it's been waiting to meet you -
What do you want me to do,
to watch for you while you're sleeping?
Well please don't be surprised
when you find me dreaming too

Look into any eyes
you find by you, you can see 
clear through to another day
I know it's been seen before 
through other eyes on other days 
while going home --
What do you want me to do,
to do for you to see you through?
It's all a dream we dreamed 
one afternoon long ago

Walk into splintered sunlight
Inch your way through dead dreams
to another land
Maybe you're tired and broken
Your tongue is twisted
with words half spoken 
and thoughts unclear
What do you want me to do
to do for you to see you through
A box of rain will ease the pain 
and love will see you through

Just a box of rain -
wind and water -
Believe it if you need it,
if you don't just pass it on
Sun and shower -
Wind and rain -
in and out the window
like a moth before a flame

It's just a box of rain
I don't know who put it there
Believe it if you need it
or leave it if you dare
But it's just a box of rain
or a ribbon for your hair
Such a long long time to be gone 
and a short time to be there*


----------



## morganj614

*another rain song*

*
When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain
But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away
If we could take the time to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone
I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my 
own Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain, ohhh yeahhh
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain


Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one *


----------



## workin hard

You are the candle, love’s the flame
A fire that burns through wind and rain
Shine your light on this heart of mine
Till the end of time
You came to me like the dawn through the night
Just shinin’ like the sun
Out of my dreams and into my life
You are the one, you are the one

Chorus
Said I loved you but I lied
’cause this is more than love I feel inside
Said I loved you but I was wrong
’cause love could never ever feel so strong
Said I loved you but I lied

With all my soul I’ve tried in vain
How can mere words my heart explain
This taste of heaven so deep so true
I’ve found in you
So many reasons in so many ways
My life has just begun
Need you forever, I need you to stay
You are the one, you are the one

Chorus

You came to me like the dawn through the night
Just shinin’ like the sun
Out of my dreams and into my life
You are the one, you are the one

Chorus

Said I loved you
But this is more than love I feel inside
Said I loved you....but I lied


----------



## morganj614

*No rain song*

All I can say you know my life it’s pretty plain
And all that I can do, is just pour some tea for two
And speak my point of view, but it’s not sane
No it’s not sane
No it’s not sane
No it’s not sane
It’s not sane
And I don’t understand why I sleep all God damn day
All that I do, is read a book to stay awake
It rips my life away
It rips my life away
And it rips my life away
And it will rip your life away


----------



## morganj614

*Candy Rain*

1-My love, do you ever dream of
Candy coated raindrops?
You're the same, my candy rain

Have you ever loved someone
So much you thought you'd die?
Giving so much of yourself
It seems the only way
Tell me what you want, and I
And I will give it to you
'Cause you are
(repeat 1)

My love
Did you ever dream that it could be so right
I never thought that I would find
All that I need in life
All I want, all I need now I know
I know I found it in you
I found it in you
'cause you are (rpt 1, 1...)


----------



## RoseRed

I knew a girl named Nikki
I guess you could say she was a sex friend
I met her in a hotel lobby
masturbating with a magazine
she said how'd u like 2 waste sometime
& I could not resist when I saw little
Nikki gind
she took me 2 her castle
and I just couldn't believe
my eyes
she had so many devicees
everything that money could buy
she said sign your name on the dotted
line
the lights went out
and Nikki started 2 grind
The castle started spinning
or maybe it was my brain
I can't tell you what she did 2 me
but my body will never be the same
Her lovin will kick your behind
she'll show you no mercy
but she'll sho'nuff sho'nuff sho a
low 2 grind
I woke up the next mourning
Nikki wasn't there
I looked all over
all I found was a phone number on the
stairs
it said thank u 4 a funky time
call me whenever u want
2 grind
come back Nikki come back
Your darling little prince
wanna grind,grind,grind.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I knew a girl named Nikki
> I guess you could say she was a sex friend
> I met her in a hotel lobby
> masturbating with a magazine


  What the heck was on YOUR burger?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What the heck was on YOUR burger?


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What the heck was on YOUR burger?


   And why didn't you share with your neighbor?  :angry:


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What the heck was on YOUR burger?


I don't know J...

I find the song arousing in a kinky kind of way


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> And why didn't you share with your neighbor?  :angry:


:shrug:  You said you had a headache.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I don't know J...
> 
> I find the song arousing in a kinky kind of way


  Kinky can sometimes be good.    Now shush up before you get me in trouble.


----------



## kwillia

*Had to hit the bank on the way back to work...*

Heard this one on XM Radio... can't believe I forgot about Poco!
Awesome group...


I got a good reason for loving you 
It's an old fashioned sigh 
I kinda get the feelin' like mmm you know when 
I fell in love the first time 
Kind woman 
Won't you love me tonight 
I've seen the look in your eyes 
Kind woman 
Don't leave me lonely tonight 
Please say it's alright 

Remember once before you're hearing 
The old folks say 
Love's an ageless old rhyme 
But now a days you know the sayin' depends 
So much on 
The kind of woman that you find 

Kind woman 
Won't you love me tonight 
I've seen the look in your eyes 
Kind woman 
Don't leave me lonely tonight 
Won't you say it's alright 

Kind woman 
Won't you love me tonight 
I've seen the look in your eyes 
Kind woman 
Don't leave me lonely tonight 
Won't you say it's alright


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Heard this one on XM Radio... can't believe I forgot about Poco!
> Awesome group...


  I have about forgotten about them too.   Great song!


----------



## Kyle

Down in the meadow in a little bitty pool
Swam three little fishies and a mama fishie too
"Swim" said the mama fishie, "Swim if you can"
And they swam and they swam all over the dam

Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
And they swam and they swam all over the dam

"Stop" said the mama fishie, 
"or you will get lost"
The three little fishies didn't wanna be bossed
The three little fishies went off on a spree
And they swam and they swam right out to the sea

Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
And they swam and they swam right out to the sea

"Whee!" yelled the little fishies, 
"Here's a lot of fun
We'll swim in the sea till the day is done"
They swam and they swam, and it was a lark
Till all of a sudden they saw a shark!

Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Till all of a sudden they saw a shark!

"Help!" cried the little fishies, 
"Gee! look at all the whales!"
And quick as they could, they turned on their tails
And back to the pool in the meadow they swam
And they swam and they swam back over the dam

Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
Boop boop dit-tem dat-tem what-tem Chu!
And they swam and they swam back over the dam.


----------



## kwillia

Kyle--->


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Kyle--->


----------



## Tomcat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I have about forgotten about them too.   Great song!


November 25 they're playing here  with Pure Prairie League and Firefall


----------



## kwillia

Make him stop...

Then again... at least it's not an Alan Parsons two-fer...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Make him stop...
> 
> Then again... at least it's not an Alan Parsons two-fer...


I am the eye in the sky, looking at you, I can read your mind...

Games people play, you take it or you leave it, things that they say, Honor Brite...


----------



## Kyle

I know the truth
But I can?t say
And I have to turn my head
And look the other way

I?m not afraid
And I won?t lie
As long as I see no wrong
I won?t need to testify

I see the world
And I?m looking from a high place
Way above it all
Standing on higher ground

I breathe the air
While they?re running in a rat race
Way above it all
Standing on higher ground

I feel the blow
But I don?t speak
And I have to close my eyes
Pretending I?m asleep

Well I see the tears
But I don?t cry
As long as I do no wrong
I don?t need an alibi

I see the world
And I?m looking from a high place
Way above it all
Standing on higher ground

I breathe the air
While they?re running in a rat race
Way above it all
Standing on higher ground


----------



## jazz lady

Tomcat said:
			
		

> November 25 they're playing here with Pure Prairie League and Firefall


Seven Springs.    I haven't gone there since a very drunken skiing trip when I was 18 with a bunch of girlfriends.  

Wow, they have some great concerts there.  Labor Day weekend has B.B. King there too.


----------



## Tomcat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Seven Springs.    I haven't gone there since a very drunken skiing trip when I was 18 with a bunch of girlfriends.
> 
> Wow, they have some great concerts there.  Labor Day weekend has B.B. King there too.


We're going Aug 4, & 20 and can't miss Sept. 3 He's celebrating his 80th B-day there :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Tomcat said:
			
		

> We're going Aug 4, & 20 and can't miss Sept. 3 He's celebrating his 80th B-day there :guitar:


Very cool!  I still want to see B.B. King in concert.  It's hard to believe he's 80 years old, but he's still going strong.


----------



## Tomcat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very cool!  I still want to see B.B. King in concert.  It's hard to believe he's 80 years old, but he's still going strong.


We saw him there last year, great show.  They have a stage set up where the snow tubing is and you sit on the slope, or they have folding chairs in the front. 
Moody Blues this weekend at Wolftrap


----------



## RoseRed

The loveliness of Paris
Seems someshow sadly gay.
The glory that was Rome
Is of another day.

I've been terribly alone
And forgotten in Manhattan
I'm going home
To my city by the bay.

I left my heart
In San Francisco
High on the hill

It calls to me.
To be where little cables cars
Climb halfaway to the stars!
The morning fog may chill the air.

I don't care!
My love waits there in San Francisco

Above the blue and windy sea.
When I come home to you

San Francisco
Your golden sun will shine for me!

I left my heart
...


----------



## jazz lady

Tomcat said:
			
		

> Moody Blues this weekend at Wolftrap





			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> I left my heart
> In San Francisco
> High on the hill.


I'd love to go to Wolf Trap more often, but I can't afford it.    I was at Wolf Trap a couple of weekends ago to see Tony Bennett.  He's still going strong at 77.


----------



## jazz lady

*peter gabriel...posted before but the song just keeps running through my mind...*

You could have a steam train
If you’d just lay down your tracks
You could have an aeroplane flying
If you bring your blue sky back

All you do is call me
I’ll be anything you need

You could have a big dipper
Going up and down, all around the bends
You could have a bumper car, bumping
This amusement never ends

I want to be your sledgehammer
Why don’t you call my name
Oh let me be your sledgehammer
This will be my testimony
Show me round your fruitcage
’cos I will be your honey bee
Open up your fruitcage
Where the fruit is as sweet as can be

I want to be your sledgehammer
Why don’t you call my name
You’d better call the sledgehammer
Put your mind at rest
I’m going to be-the sledgehammer
This can be my testimony
I’m your sledgehammer
Let there be no doubt about it

Sledge sledge sledgehammer

I’ve kicked the habit
Shed my skin
This is the new stuff
I go dancing in, we go dancing in
Oh won’t you show for me
And I will show for you
Show for me, I will show for you
Yea, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, I do mean you
Only you
You’ve been coming through
Going to build that power
Build, build up that power, hey
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
Going to feel that power, build in you
Come on, come on, help me do
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, you
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
It’s what we’re doing, doing
All day and night


----------



## cattitude

Goodbye to you, my trusted friend.
We've known each other since we're nine or ten.
Together we climbed hills or trees.
Learned of love and ABC's,
skinned our hearts and skinned our knees.
Goodbye my friend, it's hard to die,
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Pretty girls are everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the hills that we climbed
were just seasons out of time.
Goodbye, Papa, please pray for me,
I was the black sheep of the family.
You tried to teach me right from wrong.
Too much wine and too much song,
wonder how I get along.
Goodbye, Papa, it's hard to die
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Little children everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the wine and the song,
like the seasons, all have gone.
Goodbye, Michelle, my little one.
You gave me love and helped me find the sun.
And every time that I was down
you would always come around
and get my feet back on the ground.
Goodbye, Michelle, it's hard to die
when all the bird are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
With the flowers ev'rywhere.
I whish that we could both be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the stars we could reach
were just starfishs on the beach


----------



## kwillia

I love that song, Catt... but don't tell no one, 'kay...


----------



## Kyle

Well, there once was a feller named Willard McVane
And he only had just one thought on his brain
Every evening about midnight he'd sneak off alone
And call the same lady on a pay telephone

'It's me again, Margaret...
(Evil laughter)
Hello, is this Margaret?
You don't know me, Margaret, but I know you.'

Well, this upset the lady and it gave her the blues
So she called up the police, said 'What shall I do?'
The chief of detectives came round to her home
And eavesdropped upon them on her upstairs phone

'It's me again, Margaret...
(Evil laughter)
Hello, is this Margaret?
Margaret, I know it's you, Margaret
Are you naked?
(More evil laughter)'

Well, they called up Ma Bell and they traced him on down
To a funky old phone booth on the outskirts of town
It was there that the vice squad with their field glasses read
The lips of that amorous man as he said

'It's me again, Margaret...
(Evil laughter)
Hello? Is this...is this Margaret?
(Evil laughter)
I know it's you, Margaret
I bet you can't guess what I'm doing...'

Well, they cuffed him and dragged him to the station downtown
And they allowed him one phone call 'fore the jailer came round
He wet his chapped lips and he cleared his young throat
Then he dialed the telephone and softly he spoke

'It's me again, Margaret...
(Evil laughter)
They got me, Margaret
You ain't going to miss me, Margaret, I know that
But I'll miss you
(More evil laughter)
And when I get out, Margaret
I'm going to come over there with an egg beater
And a live chicken, and some peach preserves!
We'll have a good old time, Margaret!


----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> And when I get out, Margaret
> 
> I'm going to come over there with an egg beater
> 
> And a live chicken, and some peach preserves!
> 
> We'll have a good old time, Margaret!


 
Yee-Hah! 



Is there an actual tune, that goes with this diddy?


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I love that song, Catt... but don't tell no one, 'kay...


That song pegs the Gay Meter!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> That song pegs the Gay Meter!


  I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that way!  It ranks right up there with "Honey" and "You Light Up My Life."


----------



## jazz lady

*nitty gritty dirt band...*

I beg your pardon, mama, what did you say? 
My mind was drifting off on martinique bay.
It’s not that I’m not interested, you see;
Augusta, georgia is just no place to be.

I think jamaican in the moonlight.
Sandy beaches, drinking rum every night.
We got no money, mama, but we can go;
We’ll split the difference, go to coconut grove.

Keep on talking, mama, I can hear
Your voice, it tickles down inside of my ear.
I feel a tropical vacation this year,
Might be the answer to this hillbilly fear.

I think jamaican in the moonlight.
Sandy beaches, drinking rum every night.
We got no money, mama, but we can go;
We’ll split the difference, go to coconut grove.

Voila! an american dream.
Well, we can travel girl, without any means.
When it’s as easy as closing your eyes
And dream jamaica is a big neon sign.

Just keep talking, mama, I like that sound.
It goes so easy with that rain falling down.
I think a tropical vacation this year,
Might be the answer to this hillbilly fear.

Voila! an american dream.
Yeah, we can travel, girl, without any means.
When it’s as easy as closing your eyes
And dream jamaica is a big neon sign.

Just think jamaican in the moonlight.
Sandy beaches, drinking rum every night.
We got no money, mama, but we can go;
We’ll split the difference, go to coconut grove.


----------



## jazz lady

*more ngdb...*

Lazy yellow moon comin’ up tonite,
Shinin’ thru the trees,
Crickets are singin’ and lightning bugs
Are floatin on the breeze
Baby get ready.....

Across the field where the creek turns back by the ole stump road
I’m gonna take you to a special place that nobody knows
Baby get ready.....ooooooooooo

You and me going fishing in the dark,
Lying on our backs and counting the stars
Where the cool grass grows.
Down by the river in the full moon light,
We’ll be fallin’ in love in the middle of the night
Just movin’ slow...

Stayin’ the whole night thru, feels so good to be with you...

Spring is almost over and the summer’s come
And the days are gettin’ long
Waited all winter for the time to be right, just to take you along
Baby get ready.....

And it don’t matter if we sit forever and the fish don’t bite
Jump in the river and cool ourselves from the heat of the night
Baby get ready.....ooooooooooo.

You and me going fishing in the dark,
Lying on our backs and counting the stars
Where the cool grass grows.
Down by the river in the full moon light,
We’ll be fallin’ in love in the middle of the night
Just movin’ slow...

You and me going fishin in the dark!


----------



## jazz lady

*ngdb for kwillia*

Wish that I was on ole rocky top,
Down in the tennessee hills.
Ain’t no smoggy smoke on rocky top,
Ain’t no telephone bills.

Once there was a girl on rocky top,
Half bear the other half cat.
Wild as a mink, sweet as soda pop,
I still dream about that.

Rocky top, you’ll always be
Home sweet home to me.
Good ole rocky top,
Rocky top tennessee, rocky top tennessee.

Once two strangers climbed on rocky top,
Lookin’ for a moonshine still.
Strangers ain’t come back from rocky top,
Guess they never will.

Corn won’t grow at all on rocky top,
Dirt’s too rocky by far.
That’s why all the folks on rocky top
Get their corn from a jar.

Rocky top, you’ll always be
Home sweet home to me.
Good ole rocky top,
Rocky top tennessee, rocky top tennessee.

Now I’ve had years of cramped up city life,
Trapped like a duck in a pen.
Now all I know is it’s a pity life
Can’t be simple again.

Rocky top, you’ll always be
Home sweet home to me.
Good ole rocky top,
Rocky top tennessee, rocky top tennessee.

Rocky top tennessee, rocky top tennessee.
Yeah rocky top tennesee eee eee eee.

Yee-ha!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Is there an actual tune, that goes with this diddy?


Ray Stevens.  I can't believe you don't know this one.


----------



## chaotic

*out of meetings, heading out to explore SoCal soon..*

The moment I wake up
Before I put on my make up
I say a little prayer for you
While combing my hair now
And wond’ring what dress to wear now
I say a little prayer for you

Forever, forever you’ll stay in my hear
And I will love you
Forever, and ever we never will part
Oh, how I love you
Together, together, that’s how it must be.
To live without you
Would only mean heartache for me

I run for the bus now, dear
While riding I think of us dear
I say a little prayer for you
At work I just take time
And all through my coffee break time
I say a little prayer for you

Forever, forever you’ll stay in my hear
And I will love you
Forever, and ever we never will part
Oh, how I love you
Together, together, that’s how it must be.
To live without you
Would only mean heartache for me

My darling, believe me
For me there is no one but you
Please love me too
I’m in love with you
Answer my prayer
Say you love me too


----------



## chaotic

*enough with the gay songs, (after this one)...*

Do you know the way to san jose? 
I’ve been away so long. I may go wrong and lose my way.
Do you know the way to san jose? 
I’m going back to find some peace of mind in san jose.

L.a. is a great big freeway.
Put a hundred down and buy a car.
In a week, maybe two, they’ll make you a star
Weeks turn into years. how quck they pass
And all the stars that never were
Are parking cars and pumping gas

Do you know the way to san jose? 
They’ve got a lot of space. there’ll be a place where I can stay
I was born and raised in san jose
I’m going back to find some peace of mind in san jose.

Fame and fortune is a magnet.
It can pull you far away from home
With a dream in your heart you’re never alone.
Dreams turn into dust and blow away
And there you are without a friend
You pack your car and ride away

I’ve got lots of friends in san jose
Do you know the way to san jose? 
Can’t wait to get back to san jose.


----------



## kwillia

Can we puuuleeeaze refrain from posting any and all 'jose' songs...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Can we puuuleeeaze refrain from posting any and all 'jose' songs...



:madsearchforjosesongs: 

I'm spent! I can't find any! Dang.

Did some rat bastid Jose do you wrong? Was he the yin to your yang? The salt to your pepper? The mustard to your, well you know. The bolt to your nut? the 120V to your 240V? 

[I'm undergoing review meeting decompression. The hotel room is slowly filling with helium, and I am relaxing, and at the same time, speaking more like Mickey Mouse every minute. Soon I shall be rollerblading wearing a thong down on the boardwalk by the ocean, minus the rollerblades since I forgot 'em. And the thong showed up in the luggage after its escapade. I'll post a photo later.]


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> :madsearchforjosesongs:
> 
> I'm spent! I can't find any! Dang.
> 
> Did some rat bastid Jose do you wrong? Was he the yin to your yang? The salt to your pepper? The mustard to your, well you know. The bolt to your nut? the 120V to your 240V?
> 
> [I'm undergoing review meeting decompression. The hotel room is slowly filling with helium, and I am relaxing, and at the same time, speaking more like Mickey Mouse every minute. Soon I shall be rollerblading wearing a thong down on the boardwalk by the ocean, minus the rollerblades since I forgot 'em. And the thong showed up in the luggage after its escapade. I'll post a photo later.]


Read your karma...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Read your karma...



Holy crap!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Holy crap!


Long story...


----------



## kwillia

Princess cards she sends me with her regards 
Barroom eyes shine vacancy, to see her you gotta look hard 
Wounded deep in battle, I stand stuffed like some soldier undaunted 
To her Cheshire smile, I'll stand on file, she's all I ever wanted 
But you let your blue walls get in the way of these facts 
Honey, get your carpetbaggers off my back 
You wouldn't even give me time to cover my tracks 
You said, "Here's your mirror and your ball and jacks" 
But they're not what I came for, and I'm sure you see that too 

(CHORUS) I came for you, for you, I came for you 
But you did not need my urgency 
I came for you, for you, I came for you 
But your life was one long emergency 
And your cloud line urges me 
And my electric surges free 

Crawl into my ambulance, your pulse is getting weak 
Reveal yourself all now to me, girl, while you've got the strength to speak 
'Cause they're waiting for you at Bellevue with their oxygen masks 
But I could give it all to you now, if only you could ask 
And don't call for your surgeon, even he says it's too late 
It's not your lungs this time, it's your heart that holds your fate 
Don't give me my money, honey, I don't want it back 
You and your pony face and your Union Jack 
Well, take your local joker and teach him how to act 
I swear I was never that way, even when I really cracked 
Didn't you think I knew that you were born with the power of a locomotive 
Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound? 
And your Chelsea suicide with no apparent motive 
You could laugh and cry in a single sound 

And your strength is devastating in the face of all these odds 
Remember how I kept you waiting when it was my turn to be the god? 

You were not quite half so proud when I found you broken on the beach 
Remember how I poured salt on your tongue and hung just out of reach 
And the band, they played the homecoming theme as I caressed your cheek 
That ragged, jagged melody, she still clings to me like a leech 
But that medal you wore on your chest always got in the way 
Like a little girl with a trophy so soft to buy her way 
We were both hitchhikers but you had your ear tuned to the roar 
Of some metal-tempered engine on an alien, distant shore 
So you left to find a better reason than the one we were living for 
And it's not that nursery mouth that I came back for 
It's not the way you're stretched out on the floor 
'Cause I've broken all your windows and I've rammed through all your doors 
And who am I to ask you to lick my sores? 
And you should know that's true 

(REPEAT CHORUS)


----------



## kwillia

Baby we can talk all night 
But that ain't gettin us nowhere 
I told you everything I possibly can 
There's nothing left inside of here 
And maybe you can cry all night 
But that'll never change the way I feel 
The snow is really piling up outside 
I wish you wouldn't make me leave here 
I poured it on and I poured it out 
I tried to show you just how much I care 
I'm tired of words and I'm too hoarse to shout 
But you've been cold to me so long 
I'm crying icicles instead of tears 
And all I can do is keep on telling you 
I want you, I need you 
But-there ain't no way I'm ever gonna love you 
Now don't be sad 
'Cause two out of three ain't bad 
Now don't be sad 
'Cause two out of three ain't bad 
You'll never find your gold on a sandy beach 
You'll never drill for oil on a city street 
I know you're looking for a ruby in a mountain of rocks 
But there ain't no Coup de Ville hiding at the bottom 
of a Cracker Jack box 
I can't lie, I can't tell you something I'm not 
No matter how I try 
I'll never be able to give you something 
Something that I just haven't got 
There's only one girl I'll ever love 
And that was so many years ago 
And though I know I'll never get her out of my heart 
She never loved me back 
Ooh I know 
I remember how she left me on a stormy night 
She kissed me and got out of our bed 
And though I pleaded and I begged her not to walk out that door 
She packed her bags and turned right away 
And she kept on telling me 
She kept on telling me 
She kept on telling me 
I want you, I need you 
But there ain't no way I'm ever gonna love you 
Now don't be sad 
'Cause two out of three ain't bad 
I want you, I need you 
But there ain't no way I'm ever gonna love you 
Now don't be sad 
'Cause two out of three ain't bad 
Baby we can talk all night 
But that ain't getting us nowhere


----------



## kwillia

*Mott the Hoople....*

Well, Billy rapped all night about his suicide,
how he'd kick it in the head when he was twenty-five,
speed jive, don't want to stay alive
when you're twenty-five.
And Wendy's stealing clothes from Marks and Sparks
and Freddie's got spots from ripping off the stars from his face,
funky little boat race.
The television man is crazy saying we're juvenile deliquent wrecks,
oh man, I need TV when I got T Rex
oh brother you guessed
I'm a dude dad.
All the young dudes (Hey dudes!),
carry the news (Where are ya?),
boogaloo dudes (Stand up, come on!),
carry the news.
All the young dudes (I want to hear you.),
carry the news (I want to see you.),
boogaloo dudes (I want to talk to you - all of you.),
carry the news.

Now Lucy looks sweet cause he dresses like a queen
but he can kick like a mule - it's a real mean team
but we can love, oh yes - we can love.
And my brother's back at home with his Beatles and his Stones,
we never got it off on that revolution stuff,
what a drag - too many snags.
Now I've drunk a lot of wine and I'm feeling fine,
I've got to race some cat to bed,
is that concrete all around,
or is it in my head, yeah,
I'm a dude dad.
All the young dudes (Hey dudes!),
carry the news (Where are ya?),
boogaloo dudes (Stand up!),
Carry the news
All the young dudes (I want to hear ya.),
carry the news (I want to see you.),
boogaloo dudes (I want to relate to you.),
carry the news.
All the young dudes (C'mon dudes!),
carry the news (Let's hear the news - come on!),
boogaloo dudes (I want to kick you),
carry the news.
All the young dudes (Hey you there - you with the glasses!),
carry the news (I want you.),
boogaloo dudes (I want you in the front!),
carry the news (Are you all his friends?).
All the young dudes (Will you bring him down, 'cause I want him!),
carry the news
boogaloo dudes (I want him right here, bring him come on - bring him!),
carry the news (There you go!).
All the young dudes (I've wanted to do this for years!),
carry the news (There you go!),
boogaloo dudes (How do you feel?),
carry the news (Sick!).


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> I love that song, Catt... but don't tell no one, 'kay...


Ahhh... childhood...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Can we puuuleeeaze refrain from posting any and all 'jose' songs...


I promise I will NEVER post one.


----------



## jazz lady

*jackson browne...*

When you look over your shoulder
And you see the life that you’ve left behind
When you think it over do you ever wonder? 
What it is that holds your life so close to mine

You love the thunder and you love the rain
What you see revealed within the anger is worth the pain
And before the lightning fades and you surrender
You’ve got a second to look at the dark side of the man

You love the thunder and you love the rain
You know your hunger like you know your name
And I know you wonder how you ever came
To be a woman in love with a man in search of the flame

Draw the shade and light the fire
For the night that holds you and calls your name
And just like your lover, knows your desire
And the crazy longing that time will never tame

You love the thunder and you love the rain
You know your hunger like you know your name
I got your number if it’s still the same
You can dream
But you can never go back the way you came


----------



## jazz lady

*tina turner...*

There’ll be a storm one night
Then I’ll fly to you for shelter
Soaked in welcome rain
Falling to forbidden arms
Too breathless too helpless
Too restless to explain needing you

There’ll be a storm one night
But you will find my place of hiding
We’ll watch the lights like children
Leave the fortress hand in hand
I’ll be thunder
You’ll be lightning
And we’ll collide on dry land

There’ll be a storm one night
And I will find no other rescue
Lost and far from home
Crying for some guiding light
Too reckless too helpless
Too hungry to refrain from needing you

There’ll be a storm one night
The wind will drive me to your castle
And you’ll ignite the fire
Just as if everything were planned

I’ll be thunder
You’ll be lightning
And we’ll collide on dry land
No betrayal
No denial no need to explain
We’ll collide


----------



## jazz lady

*ozzy...*

*Won’t you listen ’cos I’m at it again
Lightning striking and on that you can depend
They say that lightning never strikes the same place twice
Gods of thunder sit and watch the event

You know I take no prisoners
My back’s to the wall
You know I must be going
When destiny calls
Until I feel that thunder shattering my brain
I won’t stop

Rockin’ all night rockin’ all night
Until the lightning strikes again
Rockin’ all night rockin’ all night
Until the lightning strikes again

Tell your mama that you’re gonna be late
But not to worry we’ll just be rockin’ all night
The lightning strikes before you hear the thunder roar
We’re becoming the children of the night

I’m not apologizing
I am what I am
There is no compromising
I don’t give a damn
Until I feel the thunder boiling in my veins
I won’t stop

Rockin’ all night rockin’ all night
Until the lightning strikes again
Rockin’ all night rockin’ all night
Until the lightning strikes again

Oh no I’ve lost control
Here we got it’s only rock ’n’ roll

The silver light is flashing
As all turns to gold
In my head voices screaming
And I’m being told
If you will only listen you will hear them too
I won’t stop

Rockin’ all night rockin’ all night
Until the lightning strikes again
Rockin’ all night rockin’ all night
Until the lightning strikes again
*


----------



## jazz lady

*blue oyster cult...*

You scorned the love that I gave you
You lied now nothing can save you
Blue skies are turning to grey
I know the games that you play
Winds of rage they start to build
Too much madness will lay you under
The cards you draw don’t help at all
Hear the sound of approaching thunder

When you see the clouds blacken
Remember you’ve been warned
No shelter from my fierce winds
Because, I am the storm

You’ll hear my echoes of anger
You’ll fear the roar of my thunder
Nightmares, confusion will come true
Aces and eights are the fate that you drew
Lightning bolts become my swords
When I pull them from the sky
Run my gauntlet of slashing rain
You won’t survive to testify

When you see the clouds blacken
Remember you’ve been warned
No shelter from my fierce winds
Because, I am the storm


----------



## jazz lady

*not again...*

Now I lay me down not to sleep
I just get tangled in the sheets
I swim in sweat three inches deep
I just lay back and claim defeat

Chapter read and lesson learned
I turned the lights off while she burned
So while she’s three hundred degrees
I throw the sheets off and I freeze

Lids down, I count sheep
I count heartbeats
The only thing that counts is
That I won’t sleep
I countdown, I look around

Who needs sleep? 
(well you’re never gonna get it)
Who needs sleep? 
(tell me what’s that for)
Who needs sleep? 
(be happy with what you’re getting
There’s a guy who’s been awake
Since the second world war)

My hands are locked up tight in fists
My mind is racing filled with lists
Of things to do and things I’ve done
Another sleepless night’s begun

Lids down, I count sheep
I count heartbeats
The only thing that counts is
That I won’t sleep
I countdown, I look around

Who needs sleep? 
(well you’re never gonna get it)
Who needs sleep? 
(tell me what’s that for)
Who needs sleep? 
(be happy with what you’re getting
There’s a guy who’s been awake
Since the second world war)

Who needs sleep? 
(well you’re never gonna get it)
Who needs sleep? 
(tell me what’s that for)
Who needs sleep? 
(be happy with what you’re getting
There’s a guy who’s been awake
Since the second world war)

There’s so much joy in life,
So many pleasures all around
But the pleasure of insomnia
Is one I’ve never found
With all life has to offer,
There’s so much to be enjoyed
But the pleasures of insomnia
Are ones I can’t avoid

Lids down, I count sheep
I count heartbeats
The only thing that counts is
That I won’t sleep
I countdown, I look around

Hala hala hala...

Who needs sleep? 
(well you’re never gonna get it)
Who needs sleep? 
(tell me what’s that for)
Who needs sleep? 
(be happy with what you’re getting
There’s a guy who’s been awake
Since the second world war)


----------



## morganj614

*Imaginary lovers
Never turn you down
When all the others turn you away
They're around
It's my private pleasure
Midnight fantasy
Someone to share my
Wildest dreams with me
Imaginary lover
You're mine anytime
Imaginary lover, oh yeah

When ordinary lovers
Don't feel what you feel
And real-life situations lose their thrill
Imagination's unreal
Imaginary lover, imaginary lover
You're mine anytime

[Instrumental Interlude]

Imaginary lovers never disagree
They always care
They're always there when you need
Satisfaction guaranteed
Imaginary lover, imaginary lover
You're mine all the time
My imaginary lover
You're mine anytime*


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *It's my private pleasure*


----------



## jazz lady

*now playing...*

Nibblin’ on sponge cake
Watchin’ the sun bake
All of those tourists covered with oil
Strummin’ my six-string
On my front porch swing
Smell those shrimp they’re beginnin’ to boil

Chorus:
Wastin’ away again in margaritaville
Searching for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that there’s a woman to blame
But I know it’s nobody’s fault

I don’t know the reason
I stayed here all season
Nothin’ to show but this brand new tattoo
But it’s a real beauty
A mexican cutie
How it got here I haven’t a clue

Chorus:
Wastin’ away again in margaritaville
Searchin’ for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that there’s a woman to blame
Now I think
Hell, it could be my fault

I blew out my flip-flop
Stepped on a pop-top
Cut my heel had to cruise on back home
But there’s booze in the blender
And soon it will render
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on

Wastin’ away again in margaritaville
Searching for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that there’s a woman to blame
But I know it’s my own damn fault
Yes and some people claim that there’s a woman to blame
And I know it’s my own damn fault


----------



## jazz lady

*Some Bruce for kwillia...4TH OF JULY, ASBURY PARK...*

Sandy the fireworks are hailin’ over little eden tonight
Forcin’ a light into all those stoned-out faces left stranded
On this fourth of july
Down in town the circuit’s full with switchblade lovers so fast
So shiny so sharp
And the wizards play down on pinball way on the boardwalk way past dark
And the boys from the casino dance with their shirts open like latin
Lovers along the shore
Chasin’ all them silly new york girls

Sandy the aurora is risin’ behind us, the pier lights our carnival
Life forever
Love me tonight for I may never see you again, hey sandy girl

Now the greasers they tramp the streets or get busted for trying to
Sleep on the beach all night
Them boys in their spiked high heels ah sandy their skins are so white
And me I just got tired of hangin’ in them dusty arcades bangin’ them
Pleasure machines
Chasin’ the factory girls underneath the boardwalk where they promise
To unsnap their jeans
And you know that tilt-a-whirl down on the south beach drag
I got on it last night and my shirt got caught
And that joey kept me spinnin’ I didn’t think I’d ever get off

Oh sandy the aurora is risin’ behind us
The pier lights our carnival life on the water
Runnin’ down the beach at night with my boss’s daughter
Well he ain’t my boss no more sandy

Sandy the angels have lost their desire for us
I spoke to `em just last night and they said they won’t set
Themselves on fire for us anymore
Every summer when the weather gets hot they ride that road down from
Heaven on their harleys they come and they go
And you can see `em dressed like stars in all the cheap little seashore
Bars parked making love with their babies out on the kokomo
Well the cops finally busted madame marie for tellin’ fortunes better
Than they do
This boardwalk life for me is through
You know you ought to quit this scene too

Sandy the aurora’s rising behind us, the pier lights our
Carnival life forever
Oh love me tonight and I promise I’ll love you forever


----------



## kwillia

Thank you, Jazz Lady... you know the way to my heart...


----------



## kwillia

Tonight is "clean the house night"... I think I may just have to break out "The River" CD set...

_I got a 007 watch and it’s a one and only
It’s got a i-spy beeper that tells me when you’re lonely
I got a batmobile so I can reach ya’ in a fast shake
When your world’s in crisis of an impendin’ heartbreak

Now don’t you call james bond or secret agent man
Cause they can’t do it, like I can
I’m a rocker, baby, I’m a rocker - every day
I’m a rocker, baby, I’m a rocker

If you’re hanging from a cliff or you’re tied to the tracks, girl
Columbo split and you can’t find kojak
True love is broken and your tears are fallin’ faster
You’re sufferin’ from a pain in your heart
Or some other natural disaster

Now I don’t care what kind of shape you’re in
If they put up a roadblock, I’ll parachute in
I’m a rocker, baby, I’m a rocker - I’m in love
I’m a rocker, baby, I’m a rocker - every day
I’m a rocker, baby, I’m a rocker - with you

So you fell for some jerk who was tall, dark and handsome
Then he kidnapped your heart and now he’s holdin’ it for ransom
Well, like a mission impossible I’m gonna go and get it back
You know I would’a taken better care of it, baby, than that

Sometimes I get so hot girl, well, I can’t talk
But when I’m with you I cool off , and I walk
I’m a rocker, baby, I’m a rocker, and I talk
I’m a rocker, baby, I’m a rocker, every day
I’m a rocker, baby, I’m a rocker, every day
_


----------



## kwillia

_I went out walking the other day
Seen a little girl crying along the way
She’d been hurt so bad said she’d never love again
Someday your crying girl will end
And you’ll find once again

Two hearts are better than one
Two hearts girl get the job done
Two hearts are better than one

Once I spent my time playing tough guy scenes
But I was living in a world of childish dreams
Someday these childish dreams must end
To become a man and grow up to dream again
Now I believe in the end

Two hearts are better than one...

Sometimes it might seem like it was planned
For you to roam empty hearted through this land
Though the world turns you hard and cold
There’s one thing mister that I know
That’s if you think your heart is stone
And that you’re rough enough to whip this world alone
Alone buddy there ain’t no peace of mind
That’s why I’ll keep searching till I find my special one

Two hearts are better than one...
_


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Tonight is "clean the house night"... I think I may just have to break out "The River" CD set...


"Clean the house, wash clothes, water all the plants, clean the car and pack my suitcase" night for me.  I'm going to have to find some strong motivational music to get me through all that.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I think I may just have to break out "The River" CD set...


I did hear this one yesterday...

Well there she sits buddy just a-gleaming in the sun
There to greet a working man when his day is done
I’m gonna pack my pa and I’m gonna pack my aunt
I’m gonna take them down to the cadillac ranch

Eldorado fins, whitewalls and skirts
Rides just like a little bit of heaven here on earth
Well buddy when I die throw my body in the back
And drive me to the junkyard in my cadillac

Cadillac, cadillac
Long and dark shiny and black
Open up your engines let `em roar
Tearing up the highway like a big old dinosaur

James dean in that mercury `49
Junior johnson runnin’ through the woods of caroline
Even burt reynolds in that black trans am
All gonna meet down at the cadillac ranch

Cadillac, cadillac...
Hey little girlie in the blue jeans so tight
Drivin’ alone through the wisconsin night
You’re my last love you’re my last chance
Don’t let `em take me to the cadillac ranch

Cadillac, cadillac...
:guitar:    :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Headin' up to San Francisco 
For the Labor Day week-end show 
I've got my hush-puppies on 
I guess I never was meant for glitter rock and roll 
And honey I didn't know 
That I'd be missin' you so 

Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side 

Yes, it's been quite a summer 
Rent-a-cars and west-bound trains 
And now you're off on vacation 
Somethin' you tried to explain 
And darlin', it's I love you so 
That's the reason I just let you go 

Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side 

I can't help it honey 
You're that much a part of me now 
Remember that night in Montana 
When we said there'd be no room for doubt 

I hope you're enjoyin' the scen'ry 
I know that it's pretty up there 
We can go hikin' on Tuesday 
With you I'd walk anywhere 
California has worn me quite thin 
I just can't wait to see you again 

Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze
And I just want you back by my side


----------



## jazz lady

*old doobies...*

I'm a man who lives in the city
I'm a man who lives in the street
From F.L.A. to Frisco Bay
And everywhere in between 
Coast to coast there's a question
Everybody's always askin' me
People want to know everywhere I go
What can the answer be 

Music is the doctor
Makes you feel like you want to
Listen to the doctor
Just like you ought to
Music is the doctor of my soul 

Well it seems that when I travel
And I'm out there on the road
The freedom I need is the freedom I leave
In my good time rock and roll 

There's a healing in those guitars
And a spirit in the song
No matter what condition your rhythm is in
The message goes on and on 

Music is the doctor
Makes you feel like you want to
Listen to the doctor
Just like you ought to
Music is the doctor of my soul 

If you ever wonder
How to shake your blues
Just follow this prescription
And get the cure for what's ailin' you 

Music is the doctor
Makes you feel like you want to
Listen to the doctor
Just like you ought to
Music is the doctor of my soul


----------



## jazz lady

*john cougar mellencamp...or is it john cougar...or john mellencamp?*

Well I lived on the outskirts of town
In an eight room farmhouse, baby
When my brothers and friends were around
There was always somethin' doin'
Had me a couple of real nice girlfriends
Stopped by to see me every once in a while
When I think back about those days
All I can do is sit and smile

That's when a sport was a sport
And groovin' was groovin'
And dancin' meant everything
We were young and we were improvin'
Laughin', laughin' with our friends
Holdin' hands meant somethin', baby
Outside the club Cherry Bomb
Our hearts were really thumpin'
Say yeah yeah yeah
Say yeah yeah yeah

The winter days they last forever
But the weekends went by so quick
Went ridin' around this little country town
We were goin' nuts, girl, out in the sticks
One night, me with my big mouth
A couple guys had to put me in my place
When I see those guys these days
We just laugh and say do you remember when

That's when a sport was a sport
And groovin' was groovin'
And dancin' meant everything
We were young and we were improvin'
Laughin', laughin' with our friends
Holdin' hands meant somethin', baby
Outside the club Cherry Bomb
Our hearts were really thumpin'
Say yeah yeah yeah
Say yeah yeah yeah

Say yeah yeah yeah
Say yeah yeah yeah

Seventeen has turned thirty-five
I'm surprised that we're still livin'
If we've done any wrong
I hope that we're forgiven
Got a few kids of my own
And some days I still don't know what to do
I hope that they're not laughing too loud
When they hear me talkin'
Like this to you

That's when a sport was a sport
And groovin' was groovin'
And dancin' meant everything
We were young and we were improvin'
Laughin', laughin' with our friends
Holdin' hands meant somethin', baby
Outside the club Cherry Bomb
Our hearts were really thumpin'
Say yeah yeah yeah
Say yeah yeah yeah


----------



## kwillia

*David Gray...*

All of my senses overthrown
by the might of your skin
and the lamplight on your cheek bone
drawing me further in
no sentence I can speak 
for the wonder so unique 
breaking like a wave upon the shore
mercy me, I'm falling free 
since you opened up the door

See how the sky is made of sapphire
the colours flowing through our hands
the moon is fire in your hair
a million miles beyond what science understands
smell that mountain heaven
I don't remember ever
feeling like this before
mercy me, I'm falling free 
since you opened up the door

and if every window pane should shatter
if every wall should fall apart
well it might hurt a bit 
but would it matter
this diamond in my heart
there's no need to nail it to the ground
there's no need to smother it with sense
just listen to the rhythm of your heart 
that pounds and trust it all to chance
'cause we're standing face to face
with the Angel of grace
and don't it just taste so pure

mercy me, I'm falling free 
mercy me, I'm falling free 
mercy me, I'm falling free 
since you opened up the door


----------



## kwillia

*More DG...*

Please forgive me
If I act alittle strange
For I know not what I do.
Feels like lightning running through my veins
Everytime I look at you
Everytime I look at you

Help me out here
All my words are falling short
And there's so much I want to say
Want to tell you just how good it feels
When you look at me that way
When you look at me that way

Throw a stone and watch the ripples flow
Moving out across the bay
Like a stone I fall into your eyes
Deep into some mystery
Deep into that mystery

I got half a mind to scream out loud
I got half a mind to die
So I won't ever have to lose you girl
Won't ever have to say goodbye
I won't ever have to lie
Won't ever have to say goodbye

Yeah na na na na
Yeah na na na na

Please forgive me
If I act alittle strange
For I know not what I do
It's like my head is filled with lightning girl
Everytime I look at you
Everytime I look at you
Everytime I look at you
Everytime I look at you


----------



## RoseRed

Daggummit!  I have that CD and it is at work.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Daggummit!  I have that CD and it is at work.


I haven't listened to him in soooo long...

Here's my favorite DG song...

_From the very first moment I saw you

Thats when I knew

All the dreams I held in my heart

Had suddenly come true

Knock me over stone cold sober

Not a think I could say or do

cos baby when Im walking with you now

My eyes are so wide

Like you reached right into my head

And turned on the light inside

Turning on the light

Inside my mind hey



Come on baby its all right

Sunday monday day or night

Written blue on white its plain to see

That rainy shiny night or day

Whats the difference anyway

Baby till your heart belongs to me



If I had some influence girl

With the powers that be

Id have them fire that arrow at you

Like they fired it right at me

And maybe when your heart and soul are burning

You might see

That everytime Im talking with you

Its always over too soon

That everyday feels so incomplete

Till you walk into the room

Say the word now girl

Ill jump that moon hey



Come on baby its ok

Rainy shiny night or day

Theres nothing in the way now

Dont you see

Winter summer day or night

Centigrade of fahrenheit

Baby till your heart belongs to me

Thursday friday short or long

When you got a love so strong

How can it be wrong now mercy me

Jumpin jesus holy cow!

Whats the difference anyhow

Baby till your heart belongs to me
_


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed

I just put on Mark Knopfler.


----------



## jazz lady

*I know I posted this before, but I heard it tonight and can't get it out of my mind..*

Grace Slick and company... *shiver*


If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would i
If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would i.

I might have to move heaven and earth to prove
It to you, baby
So we’re makin’ love and you feel the power
And I feel the power
Then there’s really nothing that we can’t do
If we wanted to, baby
We could exist on the stars
It’d be so easy
All we gotta do
Is get a little faith in you
Oh, I’ve been (to) so many places
I’ve seen some things
I know, love is the answer
Keeps holding this world together
Ain’t nothing better
Ain’t nothing better
And all the answers to our prayers
Hell , it’s the same everywheres, baby
Nothing ever breaks up the heart
Only tears give you away
Then you’re right where I found ya
With my arms around ya
Oh baby, baby, baby, love is a magic word, yeah
Few ever find in a lifetime
But from that very first look in your eyes
I knew you and I had but one heart
Only our bodies were apart
That was so easy, so easy
I had a taste of the real world
When I went down on you, girl.

If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would i
If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would i.

I can hear windmills and rainbows
Whenever you’re talkin’ to me
I feel like swirling and dancin’
Whenever you’re walking with me
You ripple like a river when I touch you
When I pluck your body like a string
When I start dancin’ inside ya
Oh baby, you make me wanna sing
Yeah, baby, baby, baby, baby
Oh yeah, all right
Baby, we’re sure doin’ it tonight
Everytime you come by, let me try
Pretty, please sugar on it
That’s how I like it
I can’t even believe it, with you
It’s like having every dream I ever wanted
Come true
I picked up your vibes
You know it opened my eyes
But I’m still dreamin’ yeah
And you’re right where I found ya
With my arms around ya.

If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would i
If only you believe like I believe, baby
We’d get by
If only you believe in miracles, baby
So would i.


----------



## Sharon

I actually like that song Jazz


----------



## jazz lady

Sharon said:
			
		

> I actually like that song Jazz


It's one of my favorites.  Grace Slick in her prime just gets to me.


----------



## jazz lady

*k.d. lang...*

another one whose voice just does it for me 


Are you breathing
What I’m breathing
Are your wishes
The same as mine

Fire you needing
What I’m needing
I’m waiting for a sign

My hands tremble
My heart aches
Is it you calling
If I’m alone in this
I don’t think I can face

The consequences of falling
Are you thinking
What I’m thinking
Does your pulse
Quicken like mine

Are you dreaming
What I’m dreaming
I can’t read your mind
One step towards you
Two steps back
Feels like I’m crawling

If I’m alone in this
I don’t think I can face
The consequences of falling


----------



## jazz lady

*Must be ladies' night...Joni Mitchell...*

Yesterday a child came out to wonder
Caught a dragonfly inside a jar
Fearful when the sky was full of thunder
And tearful at the falling of a star
Then the child moved ten times round the seasons
Skated over ten clear frozen streams
Words like, when you’re older, must appease him
And promises of someday make his dreams
And the seasons they go round and round
And the painted ponies go up and down
We’re captive on the carousel of time
We can’t return we can only look behind
From where we came
And go round and round and round
In the circle game

Sixteen springs and sixteen summers gone now
Cartwheels turn to car wheels thru the town
And they tell him,
Take your time, it won’t be long now
Till you drag your feet to slow the circles down
And the seasons they go round and round
And the painted ponies go up and down
We’re captive on the carousel of time
We can’t return we can only look behind
From where we came
And go round and round and round
In the circle game

So the years spin by and now the boy is twenty
Though his dreams have lost some grandeur coming true
There’ll be new dreams, maybe better dreams and plenty
Before the last revolving year is through
And the seasons they go round and round
And the painted ponies go up and down
We’re captive on the carousel of time
We can’t return, we can only look behind
From where we came
And go round and round and round
In the circle game


----------



## jazz lady

*amy grant...*

So much pain and no good reason why
You’ve cried until the tears run dry
And nothing else can make you understand
The one thing that you held so dear
Is slipping from your hand
And you say

Why, why, why
Does it go this way
Why, why, why
And all I can say

Somewhere down the road
There’ll be answers to the questions
Somewhere down the road
Tho’ we cannot see it now
And somewhere down the road
You will find mighty arms reaching for you
And they will hold the answers at the end of the road

Yesterday I thought I’d seen it all
I thought I’d climbed the highest wall
Now I see the learning never ends
And all I know to do is keep on walking
Walking ’round the bend singing

Why, why, why
Does it go this way
Why, why, why
And all I can saysomewhere down the road
There’ll be answers to the questions
Somewhere down the road
Tho’ we cannot see it now
And somewhere down the road
You will find mighty arms reaching for you
And they will hold the answers at the end of the road


----------



## jazz lady

*melissa etheridge...*

I came here to let you know
The letting go
Has taken place
I have held the winter’s sun
Become one
Set my pace
Isn’t that what we wanted all along
Freedom like a stone
But I can say goodbye
Now that the passion’s died
Still it comes so slow
The letting go

Piece by piece I take apart
This complicated heart
And I hope to find
Something I can prove is real
I can feel is truth
I can say is mine
That’s all I ever wanted to be
The closer that I got
The further I could see
But when lovers change
And the night feels strange
We choose our road
The letting go

I came here to let you know
The letting go
Has taken place


----------



## virgovictoria

*bump*


----------



## tomchamp

You Got Me Rocking

By Jagger/Richards

I was a butcher cutting up meat

My hands were bloody I'm dying on my feet

I was a surgeon 'till I start to shake

I was a falling 'till you put on the brake



Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now



I was a pitcher down in a slump

I was a fighter taken for a sucker punch

Feeling bad I guess I lost my spring

I was the boxer who can't get in the ring



Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey there ain't no stopping me

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now



I was a hooker loosing her looks

I was a writer can't write another book

I was all dryed up dying to get wet

I was a tycoon drowning in debt



Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey there ain't no stopping me

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

Hey, hey you got me rocking now

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Someone, someone's got me wrong
You thought that your love was strong
Now you're feelin' like such a fool
Poor you
You're thinkin' maybe if you said goodbye
You'll understand the reason why
The love you had felt so cruel, um-hm

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Sometimes we all feel a need to change
Our love we have to rearrange
And move on to something new, yes you do
Your dreams feel like they're fallin' apart
You need to find a brand new start
But you're almost afraid to be true to yourself

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Love will find a way
Love will find a way

[Instrumental Interlude]

So now don't, don't be afraid of yourself
Just move on to something else
And let your love shine through
Again yes 'cause it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## vraiblonde

Ooh my little pretty one
My pretty one
When you gonna give me some time, Sharona?
Ooh you make my motor run
My motor run
Gun it comin' off of the line, Sharona

Never gonna stop, give it up
Such a dirty mind
I always get it up for a touch of the younger time
My-ee my-ee my-ee my-ee my WHOO

M-m-m-my Sharona

Come a little closer, hon
Uh, will ya huh?
Close enough to look in my eyes, Sharona
Keepin' it a mystery
It gets to me
Runnin' down the length of my thigh, Sharona

Never gonna stop, give it up
Such a dirty mind
I always get it up for a touch of the younger time
My-ee my-ee my-ee my-ee my WHOO

M-m-m-my Sharona
M-m-m-my Sharona


When you gonna give it to me
Give it to me
Is it just a matter of time, Sharona?
Is it d-d-destiny
D-d-destiny
Or is it just a game in my mind, Sharona?

Never gonna stop, give it up
Such a dirty mind
I always get it up for a touch of the younger time
My-ee my-ee my-ee my-ee my WHOO

M-m-m-my Sharona
M-m-m-my Sharona
M-m-m-my Sharona
M-m-m-my Sharona


----------



## cattitude

Woo, come on, Woo, here we go,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohh ohh ohh ohh bop bop bu dop,

Oh itty bitty pretty one,
Come on and talk to me,
Let me grab you lovin one, come sit down on my knee,

Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh, it's time to roll, it's time to flow,
I can tell you a story,
It happened long time ago,
Little bitty pretty one,
Been watchin you grow,

Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Tell you a story, it goes a little somethin like this,

Little bitty pretty one,
Come on and talk to me,
Let me grab you lovin one, come sit down on my knee,

Come on everybody, let's put our hands together and sing along,
Come on, come on,
I said come on, I said come on,

Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohh ohh, little bitty pretty one

I'll tell you a story,
Happened long time ago,
Little bitty pretty one,
I been watchin you grow, here we go,

Woo, come on, Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohh ohh ohhh ohh bop bop bu dop,

Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohh ohh ohhh ohh bop bop bu dop,

Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohhh ohhh bop bop bu dop,
Ohh ohh ohhh ohh bop bop bu dop


----------



## kwillia

I been in the right place
But it must have been the wrong time
I'd of said the right thing
But I must have used the wrong line
I been in the right trip
But I must have used the wrong car
My head was in a bad place
And I'm wondering what it's good for

I been the right place
But it must have been the wrong time
My head was in a place
But I'm having such a good time
I been running trying to get hung up in my mind
Got to give myself a little talking to this time

Just need a little brain salad surgery
Got to cure this insecurity
I been in the wrong place
But it must have been the right time
I been in the right place
But it must have been the wrong song
I been in the right vein
But it seems like the wrong arm
I been in the right world
But it seems wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong

Slipping, dodging ,sneaking
Creeping hiding out down the street
See me life shaking with every who I meet
Refried confusion is making itself clear
Wonder which way do I go to get on out of here

I been in the right place
But it must have been the wrong time
I'd have said the right thing
But I must have used the wrong line
I'd a took the right road
But I must have took a wrong turn
Would have made the right move
But I made it at the wrong time
I been on the right road
But I must have used the wrong car
My head was in a good place
And I wonder what it's bad for


----------



## kwillia

Otter said:
			
		

> One night farmer Brown was takin' the air
> Locked up the barnyard with the greatest of care
> Down in the hen house something stirred
> When he shouted, 'Who's there?'
> This is what he heard
> 
> There ain't nobody here but us chickens
> There ain't nobody here at all
> So calm yourself and stop that fuss
> There ain't nobody here but us
> We chickens tryin' to sleep and you butt in
> And hobble, hobble, hobble, hobble, with your chin
> There ain't nobody here but us chickens
> There ain't nobody here at all
> You're stompin' around and shakin' the ground
> Kicking up an awful dust
> We chickens tryin' to sleep and you butt in
> And hobble, hobble, hobble, hobble, it's a sin
> 
> Tomorrow is a busy day
> We got things to do, we got eggs to lay
> We got ground to dig and worms to scratch
> It takes a lot of sittin', gettin' chicks to hatch
> 
> Oh, there ain't nobody here but us chickens
> There ain't nobody here at all
> So quiet yourself and stop that fuss
> There ain't nobody here but us
> Kindly point the gun the other way
> And hobble, hobble, hobble, hobble off and hit the hay
> 
> Tomorrow is a busy day
> We got things to do, we got eggs to lay
> We got ground to dig and worms to scratch
> It takes a lot of sittin', gettin' chicks to hatch
> Oh, there ain't nobody here but us chickens
> There ain't nobody here at all
> So quiet yourself and stop that fuss
> There ain't nobody here but us
> Kindly point the gun the other way
> And hobble, hobble, hobble, hobble off and hit the hay
> 
> Hey, hey boss man, what do you say?
> It's easy, pickin's, there ain't nobody here but us chickens



Suck up...


----------



## kwillia

You Don't Know Me
by B.B. King

you give your hand to me
and then you say hello
and I can hardly speak
my heart is beating so
and anyone can tell
you think you know me well
but you don't know me

No, you don't know the one
who dreams of you each night
and longs to kiss your lips
and longs to hold you tight
to you I am just a friend
that's all I've ever been
no you don't know me

But I never knew
the art of making love
though my heart aches with love for you

afraid and shy I let my chance goes by
the chance that you might love me too

you give your hand to me
and then you say goodbye
I watch you walk away beside the lucky guy

you'll never ever know
the one who loved you so
no, you don't know me


----------



## kwillia

All you have to do is touch my hand
To show that you understand
And something happens to me that's some kind of wonderful

Ev'ry time my little world seems blue
I-I just have to look at you
And everything seems to be some kind of wonderful

I know I can't express this feeling of tenderness
There is so much I wanna say but the right words won't come my way

I just know when I'm in your embrace
This world is a happy place
And everything seems to be some kind of wonderful

I know I can't express this feeling of tenderness
There is so much I wanna say but the right words won't come my way

I just know when I'm in your embrace
Lord!, this world is a happy place
And everything seems to be some kind of wonderful

Some kind of a soft love
Some kind of a warm love
Some kind of wonderful
Some kind of wonderful, yes, it is, I-I-I know

FADE
Say I know


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> You Don't Know Me
> by B.B. King
> 
> you give your hand to me
> and then you say hello
> and I can hardly speak
> my heart is beating so
> and anyone can tell
> you think you know me well
> but you don't know me
> 
> No, you don't know the one
> who dreams of you each night
> and longs to kiss your lips
> and longs to hold you tight
> to you I am just a friend
> that's all I've ever been
> no you don't know me
> 
> But I never knew
> the art of making love
> though my heart aches with love for you
> 
> afraid and shy I let my chance goes by
> the chance that you might love me too
> 
> you give your hand to me
> and then you say goodbye
> I watch you walk away beside the lucky guy
> 
> you'll never ever know
> the one who loved you so
> no, you don't know me




  GREAT song!!


----------



## kwillia

There goes my baby
Moving on down the line
Wonder where, wonder where
She is bound
I broke her heart
and made her cry
Now I'm alone
So all alone
What can I do, what can I do...

There goes my baby
(whoa)
There goes my baby
(yeah)
There goes my baby
(Whoa)
There she goes

Yeah i wanna know
Did she love me
Did she really love me
Was she just playin
Me for a fool
I wonder why she left me
Why did she leave me
So all alone, so all alone
I...just wanna tell her
That i love her
and that I need her
Beside my side
To be my guide

I wanna know
Where is my...
Where is my baby...
I want my baby...
I need my baby...
Yeah...oohh...


----------



## kwillia

Ooh
Doop doop, doop doo doop
Ooh
Doop doop, doop doo doop

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas,
Just like the ones I used to know,
Where those treetops glisten, and children listen,
To hear sleigh bells in the snow, the snow.

Then, I-I-I am dreaming of a white Christmas,
With every Christmas card I write,
May your days, may your days, may your days be merry and bright,
And may all your Christmases be white.

I-I-I am dreaming of a white Christmas,
Just like the ones I used to know,
Where the treetops glisten, and children listen,
To hear sleigh bells in the snow.

I-I-I am dreaming of a white Christmas,
With every Christmas card I write,
May your days, may your days, may your days be merry and bright,
And may all your Christmases be white.

Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle bells all the way.
Ooooh.


----------



## kwillia

I dedicate this song to the missing Chaotic dude... You'll be back...

_On a dark desert highway
Cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of colitas
Rising up through the air
Up ahead in the distance
I saw a shimmering light
My head grew heavy, and my sight grew dim
I had to stop for the night
There she stood in the doorway
I heard the mission bell
And I was thinking to myself
This could be Heaven or this could be Hell
Then she lit up a candle
And she showed me the way
There were voices down the corridor
I thought I heard them say

Welcome to the Hotel California
Such a lovely place
Such a lovely place (background)
Such a lovely face
Plenty of room at the Hotel California
Any time of year
Any time of year (background)
You can find it here
You can find it here

Her mind is Tiffany twisted
She's got the Mercedes bends
She's got a lot of pretty, pretty boys
That she calls friends
How they dance in the courtyard
Sweet summer sweat
Some dance to remember
Some dance to forget
So I called up the Captain
Please bring me my wine
He said
We haven't had that spirit here since 1969
And still those voices are calling from far away
Wake you up in the middle of the night
Just to hear them say

Welcome to the Hotel California
Such a lovely Place
Such a lovely Place (background)
Such a lovely face
They're livin' it up at the Hotel California
What a nice surprise
What a nice surprise (background)
Bring your alibies

Mirrors on the ceiling
Pink champagne on ice
And she said
We are all just prisoners here
Of our own device
And in the master's chambers
They gathered for the feast
They stab it with their steely knives
But they just can't kill the beast
Last thing I remember
I was running for the door
I had to find the passage back to the place I was before
Relax said the nightman
We are programed to recieve
*You can check out any time you like
But you can never leave *
_


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I dedicate this song to the missing Chaotic dude... You'll be back...



Speaking of missing...where's Mr. Gasm?  Last time I saw him, he had this HUGE grin on his face...


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Speaking of missing...where's Mr. Gasm?  Last time I saw him, he had this HUGE grin on his face...



I'm thinking Air must not of come up for air yet...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I dedicate this song to the missing Chaotic dude... You'll be back...



Hmmmmmmwhat? I ran through a dry spell, couldn't post it up. It happens to every guy on occasion, perfectly normal. Actually, I've been trying to kill weeds and plant various things around the outside of the house. I found a black widow spider living under my deck yesterday - are they dangerous? This one was friendly, liked to crawl all over my hand.

Here's a tune for y'all, a nice July 4th patriotic sing-a-long:

You've got a real type of thing going down, gettin' down
There's a whole lot of rhythm going round [2x]

Ow, we want the funk
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk
We gotta have that funk [2x]

La, la, la, la, la
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, owww [2x]

You've got a real type of thing going down, gettin' down
There's a whole lot of rhythm going round [2x]

Ow, we want the funk
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk
We gotta have that funk [2x]

La, la, la, la, la
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, owww [2x]

We're gonna turn this mother out [2x]

You've got a real type of thing going down, gettin' down
There's a whole lot of rhythm going round [2x]

Ow, we want the funk
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk
We gotta have that funk

Ow, we want the funk
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk (let us in we'll tear this mother out)
We gotta have that funk [2x]

Ow, we want the funk
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk
We gotta have that funk

Ow, we want the funk (we're gonna turn this mother out)
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk (we're gonna turn this mother out)
We gotta have that funk [2x]

Ow, we want the funk
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk (let us in we'll tear this mother out)
We gotta have that funk [2x]

Ow, we want the funk
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk


----------



## chaotic

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I just put on Mark Knopfler.



I dig the Knopfler.


----------



## chaotic

Yeah, this is a story of a famous dog 
For the dog that chases its tail will be dizzy 
These are clapping dogs, rhythmic dogs 
Harmonic dogs, house dogs, street dogs 
Dog of the world unite 
Dancin' dogs 
Yeah 
Countin' dogs, funky dogs 
Nasty dogs (Dog) 
Atomic dog 
Atomic dog 
Like the boys 
When they're out there walkin' the streets 
May compete 
Nothin' but the dog in ya 
Bow-wow-wow-yippie-yo-yippie-yeah 
Bow-wow-yippie-yo-yippie-yeah 
Bow-wow-wow-yippie-yo-yippie-yeah 
Bow-wow-yippie-yo-yippie-yeah 
Like the boys 
When they're out there walkin' the streets 
May compete 
Nothin' but the dog in ya 
Why must I feel like that 
Oh, why must I chase the cat 
Like the boys 
When they're out there walkin' the streets 
May compete 
Nothin' but the dog in ya 
Ruff 
Ruff 
Ruff 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
Nothin' but the dog in me 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
Nothin' but the dog in me 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
Nothin' but the dog in me 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
Nothin' but the dog in me 
Do the dogcatcher, dogcatcher 
Do the dogcatcher 
Do the dogcatcher, dogcatcher 
Do the dogcatcher 
Do the dogcatcher, baby, do the dogcatcher 
Ooh 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
Nothin' but the dog in me 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
Nothin' but the dog in me 
Bow-wow-yippie-yo-yippie-yeah 
Bow-wow-wow-yippie-yo-yippie-yeah 
Bow-wow-yippie-yo-yippie-yeah 
Just walkin' the dog 
Oh, atomic dog 
Futuristic bow-wow 
Ruff 
Leader of the pack 
Wild dog 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
Just the dog in me 
Nothin' but the dog in me 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
Just the dog in me 
Nothin' but the dog in me 
Why must I feel like that 
Why must I chase the cat 
The dog in me (Dog in me) 
The dog is in me (Dog in me) 
Do the dogcatcher, dogcatcher 
Do the dogcatcher 
Do you wanna do the dogcatcher 
Well, baby, why don't you do it again for me 
Dogcatcher, dogcatcher 
Do the dogcatcher 
House-trained dogs 
Wild dogs 
Say it again 
Why must I feel like that


----------



## chaotic

*Dire Straits*

Oohhh if I had you
Yeah the things that I could do
Honey, if I had you
Now I could sing like an angel, fly just like a bird
Sing you the best love song you ever heard
I could be a poet like Mohammed Ali
Float like a butterfly sting just like a, just like a bee

Mmm, if I had you, ahhh the things that I could do,
If I had you

Now I'd go get your name tattooed on my chest
Well it'd just say 'my baby, my baby, she's the best'
I could be your Superman, you could be my Lois Lane
I could be a Tarzan, you could be my sweet Jane, if you wanted to

Mmm, if I had you, ahh the things that I could do,
If I had you

One more time

Oh if I had you, only had you, yeah the things that I could do
Oh boy, If I had you

So come on dance with me baby, don't let me go
Yeah dance with me baby, don't let me go
Baby don't let me, don't let me, don't let me... go

Don't let me go...

Come on dance with me baby, don't let me go
Yeah dance with me baby, don't let me go
Baby don't let me, baby don't let me go...


----------



## chaotic

Warning lights are flashing down at Quality Control
Somebody threw a spanner and they threw him in the hole
There's rumours in the loading bay and anger in the town
Somebody blew the whistle and the walls came down
There's a meeting in the boardroom they're trying to trace the smell
There's leaking in the washroom there's a sneak in personnel
Somewhere in the corridors someone was heard to sneeze
'goodness me could it be Industrial Disease?'
The caretaker was crucified for sleeping at his post
They're refusing to be pacified it's him they blame the most
The watchdog's got rabies the foreman's got the fleas
And everyone's concerned about Industrial Disease
There's panic on the switchboard tongues are ties in knots
Some come out in sympathy some come out in spots
Some blame the management som blame the employees
And everybody knows it's the Industrial Disease

The work force is disgusted dows tools and walks
Innocence is injured experience just talks
Everyone seeks damages and everyone agrees
that these are 'classic symptoms of a monetary squeeze'
On ITV and BBC they talk about the curse
Philosophy is useless theology is worse
History boils over there's an economics freeze
Sociologists invent words that mean 'Industrial Disease'

Doctor Parkinson declared 'I'm not surprised to see you here
You've got smokers cough from smoking Brewer's droop from drinking beer
I don't know how you came to get the Bette Davis knees
But worst of all young man you've got Industrial Disease'
He wrote me a prescription he said 'you are depressed
But I'm glad you came to see me to get this off your chest
Come back and see me later - next patient please
Send in another victim of Industrial Disease'

I go down to Speaker's Corner I'm thunderstruck
They got free speech, tourists, police and trucks
Two men say they're Jesus one of them must be wrong
There's a protest singer singing a protest song - he says
'They wanna have a war so they can keep us on our knees
They wanna have a war so they can keep their factories
They wanna have a war to stop us buying Japanese
They wanna have a war to stop Industrial Disease
They're pointing out the enemy to keep you deaf and blind
They wanna sap you energy incarcerate your mind
They give you Rule Britannia, gassy beer, page three
Two weeks in Espana and Sunday striptease
Meanwhile the first Jesus says 'I'd cure it soon
Abolish Monday mornings and Friday afternoons'
The other one's out on hunger strike he's dying be degrees
How come Jesus gets Industrial Disease


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Speaking of missing...where's Mr. Gasm? Last time I saw him, he had this HUGE grin on his face...


 Still got it!

Had a great Saturday! Thanks Pete and Otter for a great time on the Golf Course, even though I stunk up the place. Pete glad my consistensey off the tee, allowed you to win some cash 

Had a blast at 2A and Sharons pad! Nice to see some familiar faces, and meet a couple of new ones (MM & Dems).

 and a happy Fourth to all!


----------



## tomchamp

Oh the midnight, need a searchlight.
Oh the midnight, need a searchlight.

I walk along the rocky shore, the place I lost myself;
I search the water, look in the sky, I hear the cries for help.
I trace my footsteps down to the sea, but then the path disappears;
Here in the darkness, I'm runnin' blind,
Been stumblin' for all of these years.

CHORUS

What was the demon that made me run, can I ever hope to understand?
I hear my voice, echoes on the wind; I try to reach out with my hand.
Without a light, I might be here forever, lost for all eternity;
There in the darkness, slippin' through my fingers,
The face that smiles back is me.


----------



## tomchamp

*Mr. Greed*

Mr. Greed, why you got to own everything that you see?
Mr. Greed, why you put a chain on everybody livin' free?
You're hungerin' for his house, you're hungerin' for his wife,
And your appetite will never be denied.
You're a devil of consumption; I hope you choke, Mr. Greed.

CHORUS:
How do you get away with robbin'? Did your mother teach you how?
I hear you got away with murder, did you do your mama proud?

Mr. Greed, why you got to take more than you can ever use?
Bring 'em to their knees; isn't it enough just to win while they lose?
You bring no honor to the game, you feast upon the blood and pain,
But the bones you hoard can only bring you shame.
There's corruption in your path, be that your epitaph, Mr. Greed.

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## vraiblonde

*A little Steve Miller...*

This here’s a story about Billy Joe and Bobbie Sue
Two young lovers with nothin’ better to do
Than sit around the house, get high, and watch the tube
And here is what happened when they decided to cut loose

They headed down to, ooh, old El Paso
That’s where they ran into a great big hassle
Billy Joe shot a man while robbing his castle
Bobbie Sue took the money and run

Go on take the money and run
Go on take the money and run
Go on take the money and run
Go on take the money and run

Billy Mack is a detective down in Texas
You know he knows just exactly what the facts is
He ain’t gonna let those two escape justice
He makes his livin’ off of the people’s taxes

Bobbie Sue, whoa, whoa, she slipped away
Billy Joe caught up to her the very next day
They got the money, hey
You know they got away
They headed down south and they’re still running today
Singin’ go on take the money and run
Go on take the money and run


----------



## RoseRed

Which is worse...

Puff the Magic Dragon or It's a Small World...


----------



## vraiblonde

*And an old, sweet favorite*

Have I a hope for half a chance,
To even ask if I could dance with you?
You hoo
Would you greet me or politely turn away?
Would there suddenly be sunshine on a cold and rainy day?
Oh, Babe! What would you say?

For there are you, sweet lollipop,
Here am I with such a lot to say
Hey, hey
Just to walk with you along the Milky Way.
To caress you through the night time, bring you flowers every day.....
Oh, Babe! What would you say?

Yes, oh, Baby, I know,
I know I could be so in love with you
And I know that I could make you love me too.
And if I could only hear you say you do, ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh
But anyway, what would you say?


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Which is worse...
> 
> Puff the Magic Dragon or It's a Small World...


Definitely Small World - at least Puff is about drugs.  But it's only a 9 on the cringe-o-meter.  Seasons in the Sun is a perfect 10.


----------



## tomchamp

And "It's a Small World" is a great ride at Disney World.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Definitely Small World - at least Puff is about drugs.  But it's only a 9 on the cringe-o-meter.  Seasons in the Sun is a perfect 10.


 Mommy!

Unfortunately, I think it'll be the latter.  I hope she only wants to ride it once, we leave in the morning...


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:
			
		

> we leave in the morning...


Have a great time!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Have a great time!


Thanks!  I know we will... I just feel like I am forgetting something.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Said, if you want to call me baby
> (just go ahead, now)
> An’ if you’d like to tell me maybe
> (just go ahead, now)
> An if you wanna buy me flowers
> (just go ahead, now)
> And if you’d like to talk for hours
> (just go ahead, now)


This is on my iTunes right now 

Next up:

It was a teenage wedding and the old folks wished them well
You could see that Pierre did truly love the madamoiselle
And now the young monsieur and madame have rung the chapel bell
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"

They furnished off an apartment with a two room Roebuck sale
The coolerator was crammed with TV dinners and ginger ale
But when Pierre found work, the little money comin' worked out well
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"

They had a hi-fi phono, boy, did they let it blast
Seven hundred little records, all rock, rhythm and jazz
But when the sun went down, the rapid tempo of the music fell
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"

They bought a souped up jitney, 'twas a cherry red '53
They drove it down to New Orleans to celebrate their anniversary
It was there that Pierre was wedded to the lovely mademoiselle
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"

They had a teenage wedding and the old folks wished them well
You could see that Pierre did truly love the mademoiselle
And now the young monsieur and madame have rung the chapel bell
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Thanks! I know we will... I just feel like I am forgetting something.


Goodbye wishes from me, for one thing.  Have a wonderful trip!  

I just got back and am dog-tired.  Over 1,400 miles racked up this weekend, but we had a blast!


----------



## vraiblonde

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Madman drummer bummers
Indians in the summer
With a teenage diplomat
In the dumps with the mumps
As the adolescent pumps
His way into his hat

With a boulder on my shoulder
Feeling kinda older
I tripped a merry-go-round
With the very unpleasing
Sneezing and wheezing
The calliope crashed to the ground

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Some silicone sister
With her manager mister
Told me I've got what it takes
She said, I'll turn you on sonny to something strong
Play the song with the funky break

And go-kart Mozart
Was checking out the weather chart
To see if it was safe outside
And little Early Pearly
Came by in her curly-wurly
And asked me if I needed a ride

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Mama always told me not to look into the eyes of the sun
'Cause mama, that's where the fun is

Some brimstone baritone
Anticyclone rolling stone
Preacher from the east
Says dethrone the dictaphone
Hit it in the funnybone
That's where they expect it least

And some new mown chaperone
Was standing in the corner
Watching the young girls dance
And some fresh-sown moonstone
Was playing with his frozen zone
Reminding him of romance

The calliope crashed to the ground

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

Blinded by the light
Revved up like a deuce
Another runner in the night

She got down but she never got tight
She's gonna make it through the night


----------



## tomchamp

You better make your face up,
In your favorite disguise,
With your button-down lips,
And your roller blind eyes.
With your empty smile,
And your hungry heart,
Feel the bile rising,
From your guilty past.
With your nerves in tatters,
As the cockleshell shatters,
And the hammers batter,
Down your door,
You better run.

You better run all day,
And run all night.
And keep your dirty feelings deep inside. 
And if you're taking your girlfriend out tonight,
You better park the car well out of sight.
'Cause if they catch you in the back seat,
Trying to pick her locks,
They're gonna send you back to Mother,
In a cardboard box.
You better run!
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*Sis and I took a side trip home to visit our old house and my first school...*

Feel I’m goin’ back to massachusetts,
Something’s telling me I must go home.
And the lights all went out in massachusetts
The day I left her standing on her own.

Tried to hitch a ride to san francisco,
Gotta do the things I wanna do.
And the lights all went out in massachusetts
They brought me back to see my way with you.

Talk about the life in massachusetts,
Speak about the people I have seen,
And the lights all went out in massachusetts
And massachusetts is one place I have seen.

I will remember massachusetts...
Ah, the memories of living there came flooding back today.


----------



## tomchamp

Hey you ! out there in the cold 
Getting lonely, getting old, can you feel me 
Hey you ! Standing in the aisles 
With itchy feet and fading smiles, can you feel me 
Hey you ! don't help them to bury the light 
Don't give in without a fight. 
Hey you ! out there on your own 
sitting naked by the phone would you touch me 
Hey you ! with your ear against the wall 
Waiting for someone to call out would you touch me 
Hey you ! would you help me to carry the stone 
Open your heart, I'm coming home 
But it was only a fantasy 
The wall was too high as you can see 
No matter how he tried he could not break free 
And the worms ate into his brain. 
Hey you ! out there on the road 
Always doing what you're told, can you help me 
Hey you ! out there beyond the wall 
Breaking bottles in the hall, can you help me 
Hey you ! don't tell me there's no hope at all 
Together we stand, divided we fall.
 :guitar:


----------



## pixiegirl

I just got to tell you what I saw last night
I wish I was guessing but I know that I'm right
She walked in the place with a smile on her face
And I wondered why she was alone

Every man watched her as she swayed on by
The way she was looking every woman could cry
Then I saw her sit down with a lawyer 
And I knew what was going on

She's single again
Hold on to your man
She'll make us worry and cry
And bring us broken lives
And heartaches that never end
She's single again
She's no woman's friend
She's making her move
She's got nothing to lose
Oh look out
She's single again

Is this number 4
Is this number 5
How many husbands has she buried alive
She uses the favors that the good Lord gave her
With the devil's desire

Well I bet she's thinking 
She's on top of the world
And I've seen her working
So I'm warning you girls
She's single again
She's got a way with men
But she better get away from mine

'Cause she's single again
Hold on to your man
She'll make us worry and cry
And bring us broken lives
And heartaches that never end
She's single again
She's no woman's friend
She's making her move
She's got nothing to lose
Oh look out
She's single again

Yeah she's making her move
She's got nothing to lose
Oh look out
She's single again


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Yeah she's making her move
> She's got nothing to lose
> Oh look out
> She's single again



She's a real ball-buster, don't trust her
She's in a most peculiar phase
You can rear end her oh it'll send her
She wants you, she'll have you her own way

Don't untie her, don't defy her
`Cause she'll bring you down to your knees
You can beat her but don't mistreat her
Oh don't believe that woman please

Don't trust that woman
Don't trust that woman boys
`Cause she'll burn you
Turn you into little toys
Don't trust that woman
Don't trust that woman boys
`Cause she'll hurt you
And turn you into little toys
Don't trust that woman boys

She's a man-eater, oh don't you cheat her
She'll cut you just to watch you bleed
A woman half crazy, oh then again lazy
With an appetite to feed

She's a liar oh you can't buy her
`Cause she'll bring you down to your knees
Don't untie her, don't defy her
Oh don't believe that woman please

Mean sister, tongue-twister
She takes it easy but she makes it hard
Soul sister, two-fister
She takes it easy but she makes it hard


----------



## kwillia

Just this morning
I took a big long look around
I've lived it up and loved it up
And done it in this town
Life goes on
Look like it's time
For moving on

Good-bye, baby
I wanna thank you for the ride
We did a dance and took a chance
Nothing we ain't tried
C'est la vie
Time, you and me
Moving on

I'm moving on
I'll see you somewhere down the line
I'm moving on
We're looking good and feeling fine
I'm moving on
And you are yours and i'm mine
I'll see you somewhere in my dreams
I'm moving on
So thanks for all the memories
I'm moving on
And you can call me mr. breeze
I'm moving on

Life is full of mysteries
Nothing is ever what it seems

Might try vegas
And keep on playing till i win
Or take it out to hollywood
And fall in love again
Come what may
Night and day
I'm moving on

I'm moving on

I'm moving on
I'll see you somewhere down the line
I'm moving on
We're looking good and feeling fine
I'm moving on
And you are yours and i'm mine
I'll see you somewhere in my dreams
I'm moving on
So thanks for all the memories
I'm moving on
And you can call me mr. breeze
I'm moving on
Life is full of mysteries
Nothing is ever what it seems


----------



## jazz lady

As a child my dreams ran wild
Through fields of disobey
Wandering, wandering,
Wanting it all
A curious soul astray

As a child my heart ran wild
Through fields of disobey
Loving and laughing
And longing to fall
A curious soul astray

I ran with a passionate story
I ran for the wisdom and glory
Away, away I ran
As a child my dreams ran wild
Through fields of disobey
Wandering, wandering,
Wanting it all
A curious soul astray

I ran with a passionate story
I ran for the wisdom and glory
Away, away I ran
As a child my dreams ran wild
Through fields of disobey
Wandering, wandering,
Wanting it all
A curious soul astray

As a child my dreams ran wild
Through fields of disobey
Wandering, wandering,
Wanting it all
A curious soul astray
A curious soul astray


----------



## jazz lady

A thin ice
Covers my soul
My body’s frozen and my heart is cold
And still
So much about me is raw
I search for a place to unthaw

Something in me
Broods love into fear
It veils my vision leaves my thoughts
Unclear
My eyes

From blue turn to grey
Hoping to mask what they say

I’ve been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I’ve been outside myself for so long

I have been
In a storm of the sun
Basking, senseless to what I’ve become
A fool to worship just light
When after all, it follows night

I’ve been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I’ve been outside myself for so long

I’ve been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I’ve been outside myself for so long


----------



## kwillia

*  (Rain)

Listen listen 
Listen listen 
Listen listen 
Listen listen 
Listen (listen) listen (listen) 
Listen (listen) listen (listen)
Listen (listen) listen (listen) 
Listen listen

Listen to each drop of rain (listen listen)
Aaah
Whispering secrets in rain (listen listen)
Aaah
Franticly searching for someone to hear
That story be more than it hides
Each droplet long gone?
Can't we stay for a while?
It's just to hard to say goodbye
Listen to the rain

Aa...ah
Listen listen listen listen listen listen to the rain
Weeping
Oo...ooh oooh ooh oo...ooh 
Oo...ooh oooh oh oh

Listen (listen) listen (listen)
Listen (listen) listen

I stand alone in the storm (listen listen)
Suddenly sweet I say no
(Listen listen)
Couldn't they stay for you haven't much time
Open your eyes to the love around you
You can feel you're alone
But I'm here still with you
You can do what you dream
Just remember to listen to the rain

oo...ooh oh oh oh oh 
ooh ooh oh oh oooh
Listen
*


----------



## kwillia

*Come on, my friends,
Let's make for the hills.
They say there's gold but I'm looking for thrills.
You can get your hands on whatever we find,
Because I'm only coming along for the ride.
Well, you go your way,
I'll go mine.
I don't care if we get there on time.
Everybody's searching for something, they say.
I'll get my kicks on the way.
Over mountains, across seas,
Who knows what will be waiting for me?
I could sail forever to strange sounding names.
Faces of people and places don't change.
All I have to do is just close my eyes
To see the seagulls wheeling on those far distant skies.
All I want to tell you,
All I want to say is count me in on the journey.
Don't expect me to stay.
*


----------



## chaotic

*Tour de France is on!*

Bicycle bicycle bicycle 
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle 
I want to ride my bicycle 
I want to ride my bike 
I want to ride my bicycle 
I want to ride it where I like 

You say black I say white 
You say bark I say bite 
You say shark I say hey man 
Jaws was never my scene 
And I don't like Star Wars 
You say Rolls I say Royce 
You say God give me a choice 
You say Lord I say Christ 
I don't believe in Peter Pan 
Frankenstein or Superman 
All I wanna do is 

Bicycle bicycle bicycle 
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle 
I want to ride my bicycle 
I want to ride my bike 
I want to ride my bicycle 
I want to ride my 
Bicycle races are coming your way 
So forget all your duties oh yeah! 
Fat bottomed girls they'll be riding today 
So look out for those beauties oh yeah 
On your marks get set go 
Bicycle race bicycle race bicycle race 
Bicycle bicycle bicyI want to ride my bicycle 
Bicycle bicycle bicycle 
Bicycle race 

You say coke I say caine 
You say John I say Wayne 
Hot dog I say cool it man 
I don't wanna be the President of America 
You say smile I say cheese 
Cartier I say please 
Income tax I say Jesus 
I don't wanna be a candidate 
For Vietnam or Watergate 
Cos all I want to do is 

Bicycle bicycle bicycle 
I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle 
I want to ride my bicycle 
I want to ride my bike 
I want to ride my bicycle 
I want to ride it where I like


----------



## jazz lady

When the sun goes down here
And darkness falls
The blanket of winter
Leaves no light at all

You search for shelter
To calm the storm
Shaking with an instinct
Just to stay warm

But I’d walk through the snow barefoot
If you’d open up your door
I’d walk through the snow barefoot

You hear the howling
Of dogs and wind
Stirring up the secrets
That are frozen within

The ice will haunt you
It lays so deep
Locking up inside you
The dreams that you keep

But I’d walk through the snow barefoot
If you’d open up your door
I’d walk through the snow barefoot

This wind ... through my soul ... blows cold

But I’d walk through the snow barefoot
If you’d open up your door
I’d walk through the snow barefoot


----------



## chaotic

*Husker Du*

Walking around with your head in the clouds
Makes no sense at all
Sell yourself short, but you're walking so tall
Makes no sense at all
Is it important? You're yelling so loud
Makes no sense at all
Walking around with your head in the clouds
Makes no sense at all
Makes no difference at all

I don't know why you want to tell me
When I'm right or when you're wrong
It's the same thing, in your mind, the only time
I'm right is when I play along

You concern yourself with evidence
It's evident to me
Well you say you've got the tiger by the tail
But I don't see these things that way


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Bicycle bicycle bicycle
> I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle
> I want to ride my bicycle
> I want to ride my bike
> I want to ride my bicycle
> I want to ride it where I like


  Perfect song!

How'ya doing, K-otic?  Long time, no see!


----------



## kwillia

Did you ever have one of these days? This is a day like any other day.
You are free to wake up and shave.
Soapy hands fumbling on the porcelain.
Hot, good coffee, and a good, good book.
Bicycle! Bicycle! Breathing easier now.
Tear the roof of your day.
No one's coming over.
It ain't written so don't try to read it.
Smell the hot rain on the street.
Could be love.
Could be alcohol.
Cup my hands around your face.
A little frame.
A lot of pain.
I can tell the tears from the rain.
One tastes sweet, the other plain.
And who am I to think I could hang such a precious life on a clever line? You're in all the books I read.
A hundred pages out of reach.
And so I throw myself.
.
.
hit the street.
It'll take some time to learn the lesson of the fall and begin another climb.


----------



## otter

Is it too much to ask
I want a comfortable bed that won't hurt my back
Food to fill me up
And warm clothes and all that stuff
Shouldn't I have this
Shouldn't I have this
Shouldn't I have all of this, and

Passionate kisses
Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh
Passionate kisses from you

Is it too much to demand
I want a full house and a rock and roll band
Pens that won't run out of ink
And cool quiet and time to think
Shouldn't I have this
Shouldn't I have this
Shouldn't I have all of this, and




Passionate kisses
Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh
Passionate kisses from you

Do I want too much
Am I going overboard to want that touch
I shout it out to the night
"Give me what I deserve, 'cause it's my right"
Shouldn't I have this (shouldn't I)
Shouldn't I have this (shouldn't I)
Shouldn't I have all of this, and

Passionate kisses
Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh
Passionate kisses from you
Passionate kisses
Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh
Passionate kisses from you


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> Passionate kisses
> Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh
> Passionate kisses from you


I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## chaotic

Well, you get up every morning
And you see, it's still the same
All the floors and all the walls
And all the rest remains
Nothing changes fast enough
The hurry, worry days
It makes you want to give it up
And drift into a haze

Revelations seems to be another way
To make the days go faster anyways

We're all exchanging pleasantries
No matter how we feel
And no one knows the difference
'Cause it all seems so unreal
You'd better grab a hold of something
Simple but it's true
If you don't stop to smell the roses now
They might end up on you

Expectations only mean you really think you know
What's coming next, and you don't

Yearbooks with their autographs
From friends you might have had
These are your important years
You'd better make them last
Falling in and out of love just like...
These are your important years, your life

Once you've seen the light, you finally
Realize it might end up all right
It might end up all right now


----------



## otter

Saturday night and the moon is out
I wanna head on over to the Twist and Shout
Find a two-step partner and a Cajun beat
When it lifts me up I'm gonna find my feet
Out in the middle of a big dance floor
When I hear that fiddle wanna beg for more
Gonna dance to a band from a-Lou'sian' tonight

Well I never have wandered down to New Orleans
Never have drifted down a bayou stream
But I heard that music on the radio
And I swore some day I was gonna go
Down Highway 10 past Lafayette
To Baton Rouge and I won't forget
To send you a card with my regrets
'Cause I'm never gonna come back home

Saturday night and the moon is out
I wanna head on over to the Twist and Shout
Find a two-step partner and a Cajun beat
When it lifts me up I'm gonna find my feet
Out in the middle of a big dance floor
When I hear that fiddle wanna beg for more
Gonna dance to a band from a-Lou'sian' tonight

They got a alligator stew and a crawfish pie
A golf storm blowin' into town tonight
Livin on the delta's quite a show
They got hurricane parties every time it blows
And here up north it's a cold cold rain
And there ain't no cure for my blues today
Except when the paper says: Beausoleil is coming into town
Baby let's go down

Saturday night and the moon is out
I wanna head on over to the Twist and Shout
Find a two-step partner and a Cajun beat
When it lifts me up I'm gonna find my feet
Out in the middle of a big dance floor
When I hear that fiddle wanna beg for more
Gonna dance to a band from a-Lou'sian' tonight

Bring your mama, bring your papa, bring your sister too
They got lots of music and lots of room
When they play you a waltz from 1910
You gonna feel a little bit young again
Well you learned to dance with your rock'n'roll
You learned to swing with a do-si-do
But you learn to love at the fais-so-do
When you hear a little Jolie Blon

Saturday night and the moon is out
I wanna head on over to the Twist and Shout
Find a two-step partner and a Cajun beat
When it lifts me up I'm gonna find my feet
Out in the middle of a big dance floor
When I hear that fiddle wanna beg for more
Gonna dance to a band from a-Lou'sian' tonight


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I KNEW IT!!!!


You heard about our _fireworks_ on the beach, huh...


----------



## virgovictoria

chaotic said:
			
		

> Bicycle bicycle bicycle
> I want to ride my bicycle bicycle bicycle
> I want to ride my bicycle
> I want to ride my bike
> I want to ride my bicycle
> I want to ride it where I like



I have two responses:

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/26/26_12_7v.gif' alt='Tour De France' border=0></a>



and
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
   I miss my bike!!!!  :sad:


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Perfect song!
> 
> How'ya doing, K-otic?  Long time, no see!



 

Whassup JZ! Been running around away from the puter, but tonight I'm doing chores, and listening to some very loud rocknroll! 

Are you back in town?  I learned how to fall off of a windsurfer on July4..


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I learned how to fall off of a windsurfer on July4..


I'm willing to bet you are quite the pro at it ...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You heard about our _fireworks_ on the beach, huh...


You're purposely trying to hurt me!


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Bicycle! Bicycle! Breathing easier now.



K!  

My bikes got a banana seat and tassles on the handlebars.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> K!
> 
> My bikes got a banana seat and tassles on the handlebars.


No basket...:shrug:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet you are quite the pro at it ...



Yes I am. An added bonus, only a couple drops of blood will draw the sharks.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Whassup JZ! Been running around away from the puter, but tonight I'm doing chores, and listening to some very loud rocknroll!
> 
> Are you back in town? I learned how to fall off of a windsurfer on July4..


Got home late last night and played catch-up all day at home.  Listening to k.d. lang and some old torch singers while doing some work on the computer, doing laundry, and other stuff.  Back to earth with a thud.  

Falling off a windsurfer does NOT sound like much fun, especially if there's the remote possibility of sharks  in the water!  Did you manage to at least break the 8-second stay on time used for riding bulls?


----------



## kwillia

_You've got to hold her
Don't squeeze her
Never leave her
You've got to hold her
And never
So you got to try a little tenderness
A little tenderness
A little tenderness
A little tenderness
You've got to
Got to got to
You've gotta hold her
Don't squeeze her
Never leave her
You got
Got got got to
Now now now
Got got got to
Try a little tenderness
Yeah yeah
Tenderness
Tenderness
You got got got
You got to
Hold her
Squeeze her
Never leave her
Got got got got got got got
Tenderness
Oh yeah
Tenderness
Little tendernes
Gotta lord you gotta hold her
Squeeze her
Never leave her
Sock it sock it sock it sock it sock it sock it sock it
Tenderness
Got to
Got to
Try a little tenderness
A little tenderness
A little tenderness
A little tenderness
You gotta gotta you gotta
Yeah gotta
Oh lord
You gotta
Hold her
Squeeze
Never leave
Get to her
Sock it to her
With a little tenderness
Little tenderness
Little tenderness
You gotta hold her
Squeeze her
Never leave
Tenderness
Little tenderness
Tenderness _


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> No basket...:shrug:



Had an accident last year, lost the basket. Been in therapy ever since. I don't feel complete anymore.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> My bikes got a banana seat and tassles on the handlebars.


Are the tassels removable for other purposes?


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Had an accident last year, lost the basket. Been in therapy ever since. I don't feel complete anymore.


_[chorus]

A tisket, a tasket, you've lost your yellow basket.
[Spoken:] You don't know if you want to hit me or kiss me.
I just wanted to thank you for what you lack
Hope they don't hang you, 'cause...

[chorus]

He's back in business now
Give me a hand and I'll take a bow.
He's back in business now
Bah dah dah, bah dah dah, bah dah dah, bah dah dah.
He's coming back in style
Give me an inch and I'll take a mile.
He's back and why oh why
Bah dah dah, bah dah dah, bah dah dah, bah dah dah.
[repeat]
_


----------



## kwillia

I've got a bike. You can ride it if you like.
It's got a basket, a bell that rings and
Things to make it look good.
I'd give it to you if I could, but I borrowed it.
You're the kind that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I've got a cloak. It's a bit of a joke.
There's a tear up the front. It's red and black.
I've had it for months.
If you think it could look good, then I guess it should.
You're the kind of girl that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I know a mouse, and he hasn't got a house.
I don't know why. I call him Gerald.
He's getting rather old, but he's a good mouse.
You're the kind that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I've got a clan of gingerbread men.
Here a man, there a man, lots of gingerbread men.
Take a couple if you wish. They're on the dish.
You're the kind that fits in with my world.
I'll give you anything, ev'rything if you want things.
I know a room of musical tunes.
Some rhyme, some ching. Most of them are clockwork.
Let's go into the other room and make them work.


----------



## virgovictoria

*you.  all.  are.  killing.  me.....*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_6_25.gif' alt='Dramatic Death' border=0></a>​
PLEASE!!  Not the basket...  just don't talk about the basket....

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_9_7.gif' alt='Crying Into Tissue' border=0></a>





Hey Chaotic...  talk about the basket again, and I'll sick my killer shark on you fer sure...  <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_105.gif' alt='Sinister' border=0></a>

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/26/26_11_10.gif' alt='Shark' border=0></a>


----------



## kwillia

You are the freakin' queen of smilies, VV...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Are the tassels removable for other purposes?



They'd better be, I paid a lot of money for them.

Lots of ones, anyway...

Here comes the dirt bike
Beware of the dirt bike
Because I hear they're coming to our town
They've got plans for everyone
And now I hear they're over their sophomore jinx, so you had better check it out

All hail the dirt bike
Philosopher dirt bike
Silence as we gathered round
We saw the word and were on our way
Now it's

Brain washing dirt bike
Ground shaking dirt bike
Mind bending dirt bike
In control

Soul crushing dirt bike
Self propelled dirt bike
You see I never thought I'd understand
'Til that bike took me by the hand
Now I ride
Ride
Ride


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_6_25.gif' alt='Dramatic Death' border=0></a>​
> PLEASE!!  Not the basket...  just don't talk about the basket....
> 
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_9_7.gif' alt='Crying Into Tissue' border=0></a>
> 
> Hey Chaotic...  talk about the basket again, and I'll sick my killer shark on you fer sure...  <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_105.gif' alt='Sinister' border=0></a>
> 
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/26/26_11_10.gif' alt='Shark' border=0></a>





			
				Pete said:
			
		

> This one time in basket camp....


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are the freakin' queen of smilies, VV...


Too bad I can't get a cut of the profit the website makes!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Mom and dad went to a show
> droped me off a Grandpa Joe's
> I kicked and screamed, said please, oh no
> 
> [chorus]
> Grandma take me home [x8]
> 
> Had to eat my dinner there
> had mashed potato's and stuff like that
> couldnt chew my meat too good
> 
> [chorus]
> 
> said why don't you stop your crying
> go outside and ride your bike
> thats what i did, i killed my toes
> 
> [chorus]
> 
> after dinner, i had ice cream
> fell asleep, and watched tv
> woke up in my mother's arms
> 
> [chorus]
> Grandma take me home [x19]
> I wanna be alone


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are the freakin' queen of smilies, VV...


p.s.  that dam vBulletin dude tells me no more juju for you right now...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> They'd better be, I paid a lot of money for them.
> 
> Lots of ones, anyway...


I'm sure you single-handedly put someone through college.    That's the ONLY reason they do it, you know.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Quote:
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *Pete*
> _This one time at basket camp....
> _
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


  

<!-- / message -->


----------



## kwillia

Shark attack! shark attack! quarter pounders and big macs shark attack! shark attack! when we eat steaks our heads roll back.
Bouncing Souls are on your block first we eat then we rock close your windows lock your doors we like food better when it's yours.
Feeding frenzy at your mom's just sit still and stay calm it's too late you let us in let the eating games begin! Shark attack! feeding frenzy in the street drinking beer and eating meat when were hungry watch your back as we plan our next attack.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure you single-handedly put someone through college.    That's the ONLY reason they do it, you know.



I thought they just really wanted to be firefighters.


Heh heh heh she said "single-handedly"


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I thought they just really wanted to be firefighters.
> 
> 
> Heh heh heh she said "single-handedly"


I know this has been posted before, however...

_Chorus:
Rosie, you're all right, you wear my ring
When you hold me tight, Rosie, that's my thing
When you turn out the light I got to hand it to me
Looks like it's me and you again tonight, Rosie.
Well, I guess I might have known from the start she'd come for a star
But I told my imagination not to run too far
Of all the times that I've been burned, by now you'd think I'd learn
That it's who you look like, not who you are._


----------



## otter

Lido missed the boat
That day he left the shack
But that was all he missed
He ain't comin' back

At a tombstone bar
In a juke-joint car he made a stop
Just long enough
To grab a handle off the top
Next stop Chi'town
Lido put the money down
Let her roll
He say, "one more job oughta get it
One last shot 'fore we quit it"

One for the road

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....
He said, "one more job oughta get it"
"One last shot, we quit it"
"One more for the road"

Lido be runnin',
Havin' great big fun 'til he got the note
Sayin' "toe the line or blow it"
And that was all she wrote
He be makin' like a beeline,
Headin' for the borderline, goin' for broke
Sayin, "one more hit oughta do it"
"This joint, ain't nothin' to it"
"One more for the road"

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....
"one more job oughta get it"
"One last shot, and we quit it"
"One more for the road"

[Instrumental Interlude]

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> [Instrumental Interlude]
> 
> Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
> He's for the money, he's for the show
> Lido's a-waitin' for another go
> Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I thought they just really wanted to be firefighters.


All that talk about hoses made you think that, huh?  



> Heh heh heh she said "single-handedly"


Just a very innocent comment on my part.


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I know this has been posted before, however...



They've ALL been posted before, just about...  It's all good pooky


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> They've ALL been posted before, just about...  It's all good pooky


Did you read the words... I mean really _read_ the words...


----------



## otter

The boys of summer
Nobody on the road
Nobody on the beach
I feel it in the air
The summer’s out of reach
Empty lake,
Empty streets
The sun goes down alone
I’m drivin’ by your house
Though I know you’re not home
But I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin’ in the sun
You got your hair combed back and your
Sunglasses on, baby
And I can tell you my love for you
Will still be strong after the boys of
Summer have gone
I never will forget those nights
I wonder if it was a dream
Remember how you made me crazy?
Remember how I made you scream?
Now I don’t understand what’s happened
To our love,
But babe, I’m gonna get you back
I’m gonna show you what I’m made of
I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin’ in the sun
I see you walkin’ real slow and you’re smilin’ at everyone

I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone
Out on the road today I saw a deadhead sticker
On a cadillac
A little voice inside my head said, don’t
Look back. you can never look back.
I thought I knew what love was,
What did I know?
Those days are gone forever
I should just let them go but-
I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin’ in the sun
You got that top pulled down and that radio on baby
And I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone
I can see you-
Your brown skin shining in the sun
You got that hair slicked back and
Those wayfarers on, baby
I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I like to scream
> I like to yell
> That's 'cause I'm sick
> And I need help
> The specialist won't hurt me
> He's not like the nuns
> He's got a lot of pretty pills
> I think I'll take some yellow ones
> Take me to the specialist
> 
> I know that I'm crazy
> I know that I'm nuts
> But at least I admit it
> And I think that takes some guts
> The specialist doesn't care
> What the voices say
> He's got a lot of pretty pills
> To make the voices go away
> Take me to the specialist
> 
> - Mr. Huberty
> - Yes, God?
> - You wouldn't happen to have any power toools?
> (psychopathic laughter)
> 
> And if I'm hopeless
> Well, that's the breaks
> The cookie crumbles
> The loony shakes
> The specialist can see it
> From my point of view
> He understands me
> 'Cause he hears voices too
> Take me to the specialist (x4)
> 
> I hear weasels! (x10)
> 
> Hey you kids! Cut that crap out! Hey come back here! I know who your parents
> are. Wouldn't do this if Nixon was in the White House. C'mon, I'm the walrus
> dammit!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

>


ooooooh noooooo you didn't...


----------



## otter

In a little cabaret in a South Texas border town,
Sat a boy and his guitar, and the people came from all around.
And all the girls from there to Austin,
Were slippin' away from home and puttin' jewelery in hock.
To take the trip, to go and listen,
To the little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.

And he would play: (Instrumental.)

Well, he couldn't ride or wrangle, and he never cared to make a dime.
But give him his guitar, and he'd be happy all the time.
And all the girls from nine to ninety,
Were snapping fingers, tapping toes, and begging him: "Don't stop."
And hypnotized and fascinated,
By the little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.

And he would play: (Instrumental.)

Then one day he was gone, and no one ever saw him 'round,
He'd vanished like the breeze, they forgot him in the little town.
But all the girls still dreamed about him.
And hung around the cabaret until the doors were locked.
And then one day on the Hit Parade,
Was a little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Did you read the words... I mean really _read_ the words...



She's blind...


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> In a little cabaret in a South Texas border town,
> Sat a boy and his guitar, and the people came from all around.
> And all the girls from there to Austin,
> Were slippin' away from home and puttin' jewelery in hock.
> To take the trip, to go and listen,
> To the little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.
> 
> And he would play: (Instrumental.)
> 
> Well, he couldn't ride or wrangle, and he never cared to make a dime.
> But give him his guitar, and he'd be happy all the time.
> And all the girls from nine to ninety,
> Were snapping fingers, tapping toes, and begging him: "Don't stop."
> And hypnotized and fascinated,
> By the little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.
> 
> And he would play: (Instrumental.)
> 
> Then one day he was gone, and no one ever saw him 'round,
> He'd vanished like the breeze, they forgot him in the little town.
> But all the girls still dreamed about him.
> And hung around the cabaret until the doors were locked.
> And then one day on the Hit Parade,
> Was a little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.



I would holler "Woooohooo...Ho Down!", but I'm afraid K_Jo would hurt herself hitting the floor...


----------



## otter

You make me weep and wanna die
Just when you said we’d try
Lovin’, touchin’, squeezin’ each other

When I’m alone all by myself
You’re out with someone else
Lovin’, touchin’, squeezin’ each other

You’re tearin’ me apart
Every day, every day
You’re tearin’ me apart
Oh what can I say?
You’re tearin’ me apart

It won’t be long, yes till you’re alone
When your lover, oh, he hasn’t come home
Cause he’s lovin’ oo, he’s touchin’,
He’s squeezin’ another

He’s tearin’ you apart
Every day, every day
He’s tearin’ you apart
Oh girl what can you say?
Cause he’s lovin’, touchin’ another
Now it’s your turn, girl to cry
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I would holler "Woooohooo...Ho Down!", but I'm afraid K_Jo would hurt herself hitting the floor...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I would holler "Woooohooo...Ho Down!", but I'm afraid K_Jo would hurt herself hitting the floor...


  Oh, you are sooooooooooooo dead.


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> I would holler "Woooohooo...Ho Down!", but I'm afraid K_Jo would hurt herself hitting the floor...



Thats good music, I don't care what anybody says


----------



## chaotic

Hey well
I'm a friendly stranger in a black sedan
Won't you hop inside my car.
I got pictures, got candy
I'm a loveable man
And I can take you to the nearest star.
I'm your vehicle baby
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go.
I'm your vehicle woman
But I'm not sure you know
that I love ya
I need ya
I want ya,
got to have you child,
Great God in heaven you know I love you.
Well if you want to be a movie star
I'll get a ticket to Hollywood.
But if you want to stayjust the way you are
You know I think you really should.
I'm your vehicle baby
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go.
I'm your vehicle woman
But I'm not sure you know
that I love ya
I need ya
I want ya,
got to have you child,
Great God in heaven you know I love you.
Hey well
I'm a friendly stranger in a black sedan
Won't you hop inside my car.
I got pictures, got candy
I'm a loveable man
And I can take you to the nearest star.
I'm your vehicle baby
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go.
I'm your vehicle woman
But I'm not sure you know
that I love ya
I need ya
I want ya,
got to have you child,
Great God in heaven you know I love you.
And I'm your vehicle babe.
you know
I love ya
I need ya
I want ya,
got to have you child,
Great God in heaven you know I love you.


----------



## chaotic

otter said:
			
		

> Thats good music, I don't care what anybody says



Do the sheep lead?


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> I'm a little teapot
> Short and stout
> Here is my handle
> Here is my spout
> 
> When I get all steamed up
> Hear me shout
> Tip me over
> and pour me out


Out of beer again?


----------



## chaotic

Oh it's beans, beans, beans
That make you feel so mean,
On the farm, on the farm,
Oh, it's beans, beans, beans
That make you feel so mean,
On the Hinky Dinky 'Double D' farm.

Mine eyes are dim, I cannot see,
I have not brought my specs with me,
I have not brought my specs with me!

Oh it's corn, corn, corn
That make you feel forlorn,
On the farm, on the farm,
Oh, it's corn, corn, corn
That make you feel forlorn,
On the Hinky Dinky 'Double D' farm.

Mine eyes are dim, I cannot see,
I have not brought my specs with me,
I have not brought my specs with me!

Oh it's meat, meat, meat
That knocks you off your feet,
On the farm, on the farm,
Oh, it's meat, meat, meat
That knocks you off your feet,
On the Hinky Dinky 'Double D' farm.

Mine eyes are dim, I cannot see,
I have not brought my specs with me,
I have not brought my specs with me!

Oh it's pie, pie, pie
That makes you want to cry,
On the farm, on the farm,
Oh, it's pie, pie, pie
That makes you want to cry,
On the Hinky Dinky 'Double D' farm.

Mine eyes are dim, I cannot see,
I have not brought my specs with me,
I have not brought my specs with me!

Oh it's soup, soup, soup
That makes you want to droop,
On the farm, on the farm,
Oh, it's soup, soup, soup
That makes you want to droop,
On the Hinky Dinky 'Double D' farm.

Mine eyes are dim, I cannot see,
I have not brought my specs with me,
I have not brought my specs with me!

Oh it's peas, peas, peas
That make you want to sneeze,
On the farm, on the farm,
Oh, it's peas, peas, peas
That make you want to sneeze,
On the Hinky Dinky 'Double D' farm.

Mine eyes are dim, I cannot see,
I have not brought my specs with me,
I have not brought my specs with me!


----------



## otter

Da, do-do, do
Da, do-do, do

Aaaaaa, Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, Chewy
Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, babe
Always got a mouthful
Of such sweet things to say

Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, Chewy
Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, babe
Chewy's full of sugar
And I love her that way

Ooh, I love to kiss her
Love to hold her
Love to miss her
Love to scold her
Love to love her
Like I do
Oh, little Chewy
Don't know what you're doing to me
But you're doing to me
What I want you to
Aaaaah, Chewy 

Da, do-do, do
Da, do-do, do

Aaaaaa, Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, Chewy
Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, babe
Everytime you love me
It's a real sugar treat

Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, Chewy
Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, babe
Love me little chewy
'Cause you do it so sweet

Ooh, I love to kiss her
Love to hold her
Love to miss her
Love to scold her
Love to love her
Like I do
Oh, little Chewy
Don't know what you're doing to me
But you're doing to me
What I want you to
Aaaaah, Chewy 
Want you tooooo
Whooooa, yeah, yeah

Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, Chewy
Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, babe
Living box of candy
Wrapped up so very fine

Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, Chewy
Chewy, Chewy, Chewy, babe
Do it to me chewy
Chew me out of my mind

Ooh, I love to kiss her
Love to hold her
Love to miss her
Love to scold her
Love to love her like I do
Oh little Chewy
Don't know what you're doing to me
But you're doing to me
What I want you to
Aaaaaah

Da, do-do, do
Da, do-do, do
Da, do-do, do
Oh, Chewy
Oh, Chewy
Whooooa-oh-whoa
Whooooa-oh-whoa..


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Do the sheep lead?


That was baaaaaaaa-d.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Do the sheep lead?


----------



## chaotic

Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?
Can you throw them o'er your shoulder
Like a Continental Soldier?
Do your ears hang low?

Do your ears hang high?
Do they reach up to the sky?
Do they wrinkle when they're wet?
Do they straighten when they're dry?
Can you wave them at your neighbor
With an element of flavor?
Do your ears hang high?

Do your ears hang wide?
Do they flap from side to side?
Do they wave in the breeze
From the slightest little sneeze?
Can you soar above the nation
With a feeling of elevation?
Do your ears hang wide?

Do your ears fall off
When you give a great big cough?
Do they lie there on the ground
Or bounce up at every sound?
Can you stick them in your pocket
Just like Davy Crocket?
Do your ears fall off?

Does your tongue hang down?
Does it flop all around?
Can you tie it in a knot?
Can you tie it in a bow?
Can you throw it o'er your shoulder
Like a Continental Soldier?
Does your tongue hang down?

Does your nose hang low?
Does it wiggle to and fro?
Can you tie it in a knot?
Can you tie it in a bow?
Can you throw it o'er your shoulder
Like a Continental Soldier?
Does your nose hang low?

Do your eyes pop out?
Do they bounce all about?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?
Can you throw them o'er your shoulder
Like a Continental Soldier?
Do your eyes pop out?


----------



## otter

S-sitting down by my window,
Oh, looking at the rain.
S-sitting down by my window now now,
All around I felt it,
All I could see was the rain.
Something grabbed a hold of me, honey,
Felt to me honey like, lord, a ball and chain.
Yeah! hey! you know what I mean,
But it’s way too heavy for you,
You can’t hold it tomorrow.

Say, whoa, whoa, honey, it can’t be
Just because I got to want your love
Please please please please, whoa please, please.
Whoa, honey it can’t be
Just because I got to need you daddy.
Please don’t you let me down, no, please, lord!
Here you gone today, but I wanted to love you,
I wanted to hold you, yeah, till the day I die,
Till the day, till the day,
Yeah! hey! hey! all right!

Say, whoa, whoa, honey this can’t be
Not anything I ever wanted from you daddy
Tell me now, now, now, now, oh, tell me now, yeah.
I say, whoa, whoa, honey this can’t be
No, no, no, no, no, no, no ... yeah yeah, hey!
And I want someone that could tell me, tell me why
Just because I got to want your love
Honey, just because I got to need, need, need your love
I said I don’t understand, honey, but I wanna chance to try
Try, try, try, try try try try
Honey when everybody in the world wants the same damn thing
When everybody in the world will need the same lonely thing
When I wanna work for your love, daddy.
When I wanna try for your love, daddy.

I don’t understand how come you’re gone, man. I don’t understand why half the world is still crying, man, when the other half of the world is still crying too, man, I can’t get it together. i
If you got a cat for one day, man ¡º I mean, if you, say, say, if you want a cat for 365 days, right ¡º you ain’t got him for 365 days, you got him for one day, man. well I tell you that one da
N, better be your life, man. because, you know, you can say, oh man, you can cry about the other 364, man, but you’re gonna lose that one day, man, and that’s all you’ve got. you gotta call that
, man. that’s what it is, man. if you got it today you don’t want it tomorrow, man, ’cause you don’t need it, ’cause as a matter of fact, as we discovered in the train, tomorrow never happens, m
T’s all the same ucking day, man.

So you gotta, when you wanna hold a sigh,
You gotta hold him like it’s the last minute in your life, baby.
You gotta hold, whoa, whoa, hold him
’cause someday some weight’s gonna come on your shoulders, babe,
It’s gonna feel too heavy, it’s gonna weigh on you,
It’s gonna feel just like a ball, ball, ball, oh daddy,
And a chain.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> ahhh..yes, they do


  Oh my gawwwwwwwwd...


----------



## kwillia

When you get up in the morning and the light is hurt your head
The first thing you do when you get up out of bed
Is hit that street a-runnin' and try to meet the masses
And go get yourself some cheap sunglasses
Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah

Spied a little thing and I followed her all night
In a funky fine levis and her sweater's kind of tight
She had a west coast strut that was sweet as molases
But what really knocked me out was her cheap sunglasses
Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah

Now go out and get yourself some thick black frames
With the glass so dark thay won't even know your name
And the choice is up to you cause they come in two classes
Rhinestone shades and cheap sunglasses
Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah 
:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Do your ears hang low?
> Do they wobble to and fro?
> Can you tie them in a knot?
> Can you tie them in a bow?
> Can you throw them o'er your shoulder
> Like a Continental Soldier?
> Do your ears hang low?


I've never heard "ears" used in this song before.


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh my gawwwwwwwwd...


----------



## kwillia

I got to have a shot of what you got is oh so sweet
You got to make it hot, like a boomerang I need a repeat

Gimme all your lovin', all your hugs and kisses, too
Gimme all your lovin', don't let up until we're through

You got to whip it up and hit me like a ton of lead
If I blow my top will you let it go to your head?

Gimme all your lovin', all your hugs and kisses, too
Gimme all your lovin', don't let up until we're through

You got to move it up and use it like a screwball would
You got to pack it up, work it like a new boy should

Gimme all your lovin', all your hugs and kisses, too
Gimme all your lovin', don't let up until we're through   

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

The white stuff, The white stuff

The first one was a sweet one
Second one was a blast
Soon I finished off the bag, ate 'em up real fast
You can see 'em in my teeth
Tell it when I talk
Had so many my pancreas just went into shock

I love the white stuff, baby
In the middle of an Oreo
I love the white stuff, baby
It's the most delicious thing I know

I've had a zillion or two
In my life, they're so right
My teeth are all rotted clear through
But who cares? What else am I supposed to do?

Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, the white stuff
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
What's in the middle? The white stuff

The first time that I tried it
Got a big sugar buzz
Nothing gets me high as that sandwhich cookie does
But I love the filling most
I rub it on my roast
Mix it in with my coffee and spread it on my toast

I love the white stuff, baby
In the middle of an Oreo
I love the white stuff, baby
Take some with me everywhere I go

Might get a pimple or two
Well, so what? It's all right
Now Twinkies and Ding Dongs won't do
All I need... You know what it is

Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, the white stuff
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, the white stuff
Oh OH OH-OH-Oh, Oh Oreo
What's in the middle? The white stuff


----------



## kwillia

They're made out of sugar and butter and flour;
You put'em in the oven about a quarter hour,
But the thing that gives'em their magic power
Is the chocolate chips inside.
Chocolate chip cookies, I gotta have more,
You can bake'em in the oven, or buy'em at the store
But whatever you do have'em ready at the door
And I'll love you till I die!
I can do without booze; I can do without pot;
I can do without nicotine, no thanks a lot!
But bring'em from the oven, nice and hot
And I'm a chocolate chip cookie fiend.
CHORUS
You can't eat one; you can't eat two;
Once you start chewing, there's nothing to do
But clean your plate, and eat the crumbs too,
Then go and find some more.
CHORUS
If you want to make a friend,
You don't need beauty or money to spend;
Give'em all your love, but be sure you send
Some chocolate chip cookies, too.
CHORUS
I knew a little woman, once upon a time:
Ugly as sin and she didn't have a dime;
I was just gonna leave her but she changed my mind;
She made those cookies for me.
CHORUS
I know another woman, pretty as a star,
Had a lot of money and a big sports car,
But I had to leave her, that's the way things are;
She couldn't make cookies for me.
CHORUS
Now when it comes to women, you must be wise;
Sometimes you have to compomise;
I finally met a girl who was just my size,
So I made cookies for her.
CHORUS
Now when I die, I don't want wings,
A golden halo or a harp that sings
Give me a book, a fire and someone who brings
Chocolate chip cookies all day.
CHORUS


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Chocolate chip cookies, I gotta have more,
> You can bake'em in the oven, or buy'em at the store
> But whatever you do have'em ready at the door
> And I'll love you till I die!


  OMG!  PT must be around somewhere.


----------



## virgovictoria

*P S A*

*LONG TIME, NO HEAR CREW :*
*Smoking is hazardous to your health!*  <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_104.gif' alt='Marijuana' border=0></a>

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_110.gif' alt='Marijuana' border=0></a>​

*JUST SAY NO!*


----------



## jazz lady

*K, I'll save you the trouble of posting them tomorrow...*

*Aquarius
*There's travel in your future when your tongue freezes to the back of a speeding bus
Fill that void in your pathetic life by playing Whack-A-Mole seventeen hours a day

*Pisces*
Try to avoid any Virgos or Leos with the Ebola virus
You are the true Lord of the Dance, no matter what those idiots at work say

*Aries*
The look on your face will be priceless when you find that forty pound watermelon in your colon
Trade toothbrushes with an albino dwarf, then give a hickey to Meryl Streep

*Taurus*
You will never find true happiness - what you gonna do, cry about it?
The stars predict tomorrow you'll wake up, do a bunch of stuff, and then go back to sleep

That's your horoscope for today (that's your horoscope for today)
That's your horoscope for today
That's your horoscope for today (that's your horoscope for today)
That's your horoscope for today

*Gemini*
Your birthday party will be ruined once again by your explosive flatulence
Your love life will run into trouble when your fiance hurls a javelin through your chest

*Cancer*
The position of Jupiter says you should spend the rest of the week face down in the mud
Try not to shove a roll of duct tape up your nose while taking your driver's test

*Leo*
Now is not a good time to photocopy your butt and staple it to your boss's face, oh no
Eat a bucket of tuna-flavored pudding, then wash it down with a gallon of strawberry Quik

*Virgo*
All Virgos are extremely friendly and intelligent - except for you
Expect a big surprise today when you wind up with your head impaled on a stick

That's your horoscope for today (that's your horoscope for today)
That's your horoscope for today
That's your horoscope for today (that's your horoscope for today)
That's your horoscope for today

Now you may find it inconceivable or at the very least a bit unlikely that the relative position of the planets and the stars could have a special deep significance or meaning that exclusively applies to only you, but let me give you my assurance that these forcasts and predictions are all based on solid, scientific, documented evidence, so you would have to be some kind of moron not to reaize that every single one of the is absolutely true.

Where was I?

*Libra*
A big promotion is just around the corner for someone much more talented that you
Laughter is the very best medicine, remember that when your appendix bursts next week

*Scorpio*
Get ready for an unexpected trip when you fall screaming from an open window
Work a little harder on improving your low self-esteem, you stupid freak

*Sagittarius*
All your friends are laughing behind your back (kill them)
Take down all those naked pictures of Ernest Borgnine you've got hanging in your den

*Capricorn*
The stars say that you're an exciting and wonderful person, but you know they're lying
If I were you, I'd lock my doors and windows and never never never never never leave my house again

That's your horoscope for today (that's your horoscope for today)
That's your horoscope for today
That's your horoscope for today (that's your horoscope for today)
That's your horoscope for today

That's your horoscope for today (that's your horoscope for today)
That's your horoscope for today
That's your horoscope for today (yay yay yay yay yay)
That's your horoscope for today


----------



## kwillia

Well Jazzy... I was gonna save it until after midnight, but why wait... here's the official song for tomorrow which will soon be today...

Got Up This Morning To Make Some Coffee
Everything Sucks Today
Prayed Someone Hired A Hitman To Off Me
Everything Sucks Today
Got Up On The Wrong Side Of Life This Morning
Nothin Today Is Gonna Go My Way
Horoscope Told Me Lies This Morning
I Don'T Think Anything Is Gonna Be Okay
Today
Everything Sucks Today
Everything Sucks Today
Everything Sucks Today
Right Girl Didn'T Call And The Wrong Ones Knockin
Everything Sucks Today
Flat Tire On My Car So I Guess I'M Walkin
Everything Sucks Today
Taxman Came And Took My Money
Now All My Other Bills Are Gonna Be Late
My Girlfriends Movin In This Mornin
I Don'T Think Anything Is Gonna Be Okay
Today
Everything Sucks Today
Everything Sucks Today
Everything Sucks Today
Got Up On The Wrong Side Of Life This Mornin
Nothing Today Is Gonna Go My Way
Horoscope Told Me Lies This Morning
I Don'T Think Anything Is Gonna Be Okay
Today
Everything Sucks Today
Everything Sucks Today
Everything Sucks Today


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> *LONG TIME, NO HEAR CREW :*
> *Smoking is hazardous to your health!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *JUST SAY NO!*


I _swear_ I never inhaled.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well Jazzy... I was gonna save it until after midnight, but why wait... her's the official song for tomorrow which will soon be today...


Who's "her's"?  



> Got Up This Morning To Make Some Coffee
> Everything Sucks Today
> Prayed Someone Hired A Hitman To Off Me
> Everything Sucks Today
> Got Up On The Wrong Side Of Life This Morning
> Nothin Today Is Gonna Go My Way
> Horoscope Told Me Lies This Morning
> I Don'T Think Anything Is Gonna Be Okay
> Today
> Everything Sucks Today
> Everything Sucks Today
> Everything Sucks Today
> Right Girl Didn'T Call And The Wrong Ones Knockin
> Everything Sucks Today
> Flat Tire On My Car So I Guess I'M Walkin
> Everything Sucks Today
> Taxman Came And Took My Money
> Now All My Other Bills Are Gonna Be Late
> My Girlfriends Movin In This Mornin
> I Don'T Think Anything Is Gonna Be Okay
> Today
> Everything Sucks Today
> Everything Sucks Today
> Everything Sucks Today
> Got Up On The Wrong Side Of Life This Mornin
> Nothing Today Is Gonna Go My Way
> Horoscope Told Me Lies This Morning
> I Don'T Think Anything Is Gonna Be Okay
> Today
> Everything Sucks Today
> Everything Sucks Today
> Everything Sucks Today


  I think I may have a new theme song for someone.


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> *LONG TIME, NO HEAR CREW :*
> *Smoking is hazardous to your health!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *JUST SAY NO!*


 


You never know when a thread is going to get injected with JP-5!

Damm-it I missed it! 

You guys rock


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You never know when a thread is going to get injected with JP-5!
> 
> Damm-it I missed it!
> 
> You guys rock


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You never know when a thread is going to get injected with JP-5!
> 
> Damm-it I missed it!
> 
> You guys rock


  I think it had something to do with all the electricity in the air from the thunderstorms.  Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## jazz lady

*I think I found otter's song...*

Let me tell you sonny... let me tell you straight
You kids today ain't never had it tough
Always had everything handed to you on a silver plate
You lazy brats think nothing's good enough

Well, nobody ever drove _me_ to school when it was ninety degrees below
We had to walk buck naked through forty miles of snow
Worked in the coal mines twenty two hours a day for just half a cent
Had to sell me internal organs just to pay the rent

When I was your age. When I was your age
When I was your age. When I was your age

Let me tell you something, you whiny little snot
There's something wrong with all you kids today
You just don't appreciate all the things you've got
We were hungry, broken and miserable and we liked it fine that way

There were seventy three of us living in a cardboard box
All I got for Christmas was a lousy bag of rocks
Every night for dinner, we had a big 'ol chunk of dirt
If we were really good, we didn't get dessert

When I was your age. When I was your age
When I was your age. When I was your age

Didn't have no telephone, didn't have no FAX machine
All we had was a couple cans and a crummy piece of string
Didn't have no swimming pool when I was just a lad
Our neighbor's mseptic tank was the closest thing we had
Didn't have no dental floss, had to use old rusty nails
Didn't have Nintendo, we just poured salt on snails
Didn't have no water bed, had to sleep on broken glass
Didn't have no lawnmower, we used our teeth to cut the grass

What's the matter now, sonny, you say you don't believe this junk?
You think my story's wearin' kinda thin?
I tell you one thing, _I_ never was such a disrespectful punk
Back in my time, we had a thing called discipline

Dad would whoop us every night till a quarter after twelve
Then he'd get too tired and he'd make us whoop ourselves
Then he'd chop me into pieces and play frisbee with my brain
And let me tell ya, Junior, you never heard me complain

When I was your age. When I was your age
When I was your age. When I was your age


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think it had something to do with all the electricity in the air from the thunderstorms. Yeah, that's the ticket.


Well punch my ticket, cause I got some electrons to share!


----------



## kwillia

the eastern world it is exploding
violence flaring and bullets loading
you're old enough to kill but not for voting
you don't believe in war but what's that gun you're toting
and even jordan river has bodies floating


but you tell me
over and over and over again my friend
ah you don't believe we're on the eve of destruction

my blood's is so mad it feels like coagulating
i'm sitting here just contemplating
i can't twist the truth it knows no regulation
and a handful of senators don't pass legislation
busing alone can't bring segregation
when human respect is disintegrating
the whole ####ing world is just too frustrating

but you tell me
over and over and over again my friend
ah you don't believe
we're on the eve of destruction

well look at all the hate there is in alhambra
then look around to selma alabama
you may leave here for four days in space
but when you come back it's the same old place
the pounding of the drums pride and disgrace
you can bury your dead but don't leave a trace
hate your next door neighbour but don't forget to say grace


but you tell me
over and over and over again my friend
ah you don't believe
we're on the eve of destruction


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Well punch my ticket, cause I got some electrons to share!


  Oh, there are so many ways I could respond, but none of them would stop me from being banned.


----------



## kwillia

I'm heading to bed... gotta ketchup on my sleep...


----------



## Agee

Maybe NASA penetrating the comet did alter the balance...

Frogs are going balistic, and yet another T-storm with torential downpours.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm heading to bed... gotta ketchup on my sleep...


*groan*  

Me, too.    I need more sleep, but it's probably not going to happen tonight.  I was just on the front porch listening to the rain, all the frogs singing loudly, and the thunder in the distance approaching rapidly.  Another bad line is going to come through shortly.  Yikes...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Maybe NASA penetrating the comet did alter the balance...


I knew it! I'm going to sue 'em but good. 



> Frogs are going ballistic, and yet another T-storm with torrential downpours.


The frogs are SO loud tonight it's almost painful to my ears when I went outside a little while ago. Amazing.  I love my frogs, but this is ridiculous.    My one kitty just ran and hid, so the storms are almost here. My other kitty got caught outside when the first round hit tonight and is hiding somewhere out there, poor thing.  

Time to tuck myself into bed and watch Mother Nature's fireworks.  Good night, Air.


----------



## tomchamp

I Found A Picture Of You, Oh Oh Oh Oh 
What Hijacked My World That Night 
To A Place In The Past 
We've Been Cast Out Of? Oh Oh Oh Oh 
Now We're Back In The Fight 
We're Back On The Train 
Oh, Back On The Chain Gang


A Circumstance Beyond Our Control, Oh Oh Oh Oh 
The Phone, The Tv And The News Of The World 
Got In The House Like A Pigeon From Hell, Oh Oh Oh Oh 
Threw Sand In Our Eyes And Descended Like Flies 
Put Us Back On The Train 
Oh, Back On The Chain Gang


The Powers That Be 
That Force Us To Live Like We Do 
Bring Me To My Knees 
When I See What They've Done To You 
But I'll Die As I Stand Here Today 
Knowing That Deep In My Heart 
They'll Fall To Ruin One Day 
For Making Us Part


I Found A Picture Of You, Oh Oh Oh Oh 
Those Were The Happiest Days Of My Life 
Like A Break In The Battle Was Your Part, Oh Oh Oh Oh 
In The Wretched Life Of A Lonely Heart 
Now We're Back On The Train 
Oh, Back On The Chain Gang


----------



## jazz lady

*guess what I just watched?*

Night-time sharpens,
heightens each sensation . . .
Darkness stirs and
wakes imagination . . .
Silently the senses
abandon their defenses . . .

Slowly, gently
night unfurls its splendour . . .
Grasp it, sense it -
tremulous and tender . . .
Turn your face away
from the garish light of day,
turn your thoughts away
from cold, unfeeling light -
and listen to
the music of the night . . .

Close your eyes
and surrender to your
darkest dreams!
Purge your thoughts
of the life
you knew before!
Close your eyes,
let your spirit
start to soar!
And you'll live
as you've never
lived before . . .

Softly, deftly,
music shall surround you . . .
Feel it, hear it,
closing in around you . . .
Open up your mind,
let your fantasies unwind,
in this darkness which
you know you cannot fight -
the darkness of
the music of the night . . .

Let your mind
start a journey through a
strange new world!
Leave all thoughts
of the world
you knew before!
Let your soul
Take you where you
long to be !
Only then
can you belong
to me . . .

Floating, falling,
sweet intoxication!
Touch me, trust me
savour each sensation!
Let the dream begin,
let your darker side give in
to the power of the music that I write -
the power of the music of the night . . .


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Night-time sharpens,
> heightens each sensation . . .
> Darkness stirs and
> wakes imagination . . .
> Silently the senses
> abandon their defenses . . .




"Debbie Does Dallas"...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> "Debbie Does Dallas"...


  No, DDD was NOT about darkness, THAT'S for sure.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> "Debbie Does Dallas"...



heh heh heh heh. Hump Day Porn..


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, DDD was NOT about darkness, THAT'S for sure.



What was it about then? I have a book report due, but was going to rent the movie instead, but it has been checked out for the past few weeks.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> heh heh heh heh. Hump Day Porn..


  Thanks to you two perverts for ruining my beautiful song.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> What was it about then? I have a book report due, but was going to rent the movie instead, but it has been checked out for the past few weeks.


Oops, sorry.  I meant to return it yesterday.    Let's just say Debbie has very fond memories of Dallas.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks to you two perverts for ruining my beautiful song.


Well, will it help you to know I got all warm and gushy as I was reading the lyrics and thinking of porn...:shrug:


----------



## cattitude

Oh, girl, any moment,
I may kiss your lips.
Oh, it's been a while,
Since I felt like this.
Oh, girl, please don't refuse me.
Oh, I'm so scared you will.

      Oh, what a thrill.
      Oh, what a thrill.
      Stars in the sky,
      Stars stand still.
      Oh, what a thrill.

Woman, words fail me,
Your skin is sweet and warm.
I want to console you,
And hold you in my arms.
Oh, once you, you were my baby.
Oh, you're my, my baby still.

      Oh, what a thrill.
      Oh, what a thrill.
      Stars in the sky,
      Stars stand still.
      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.

      Oh, what a thrill.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, will it help you to know I got all warm and gushy as I was reading the lyrics and thinking of porn...:shrug:


No.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Oh, girl, any moment,
> I may kiss your lips.
> Oh, it's been a while,
> Since I felt like this.
> Oh, girl, please don't refuse me.
> Oh, I'm so scared you will.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> Oh, what a thrill.
> Stars in the sky,
> Stars stand still.
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Woman, words fail me,
> Your skin is sweet and warm.
> I want to console you,
> And hold you in my arms.
> Oh, once you, you were my baby.
> Oh, you're my, my baby still.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> Oh, what a thrill.
> Stars in the sky,
> Stars stand still.
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.
> 
> Oh, what a thrill.



You sang that for me, didn'tchu...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> You sang that for me, didn'tchu...



Actually...something I remember from Jethros one night....


----------



## cattitude

Woke up this morning, my head was so bad
The worst hangover that I ever had
What happened to me last night
That girl of mine, she loved me so right oh, oh
She loved me so long and she loved me so hard
I finally passed out in her front yard
It wasn`t wine that I had too much of
It was a double shot of my baby`s love

Double shot of my baby`s love, yeah, yeah, yeah
Double shot of my baby`s love, yeah, yeah, yeah
A potion that I had too much of
It was a double shot of my baby`s love

It was such a thrill it was hurting me
I was sufferin` in ecstasy
She had me turnin` flips and-a shoutin` out loud
A sip of her love and I was walkin` on a cloud
One night a week is-a plenty enough
It`s a good thing for me they don`t bottle that stuff
Well, my heart begins to fly like a dove
When I take a double shot of my baby`s love

Double shot of my baby`s love, yeah, yeah, yea


----------



## otter

Doctor, my eyes have seen the years
And the slow parade of fears without crying
Now I want to understand

I have done all that I could
To see the evil and the good without hiding
You must help me if you can

Doctor, my eyes
Tell me what is wrong
Was I unwise to leave them open for so long

’cause I have wandered through this world
And as each moment has unfurled
I’ve been waiting to awaken from these dreams
People go just where there will
I never noticed them until I got this feeling
That it’s later than it seems

Doctor, my eyes
Tell me what you see
I hear their cries
Just say if it’s too late for me

Doctor, my eyes
Cannot see the sky
Is this the prize for having learned how not to cry


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, will it help you to know I got all warm and gushy as I was reading the lyrics and thinking of midget porn...:shrug:



<img src="http://prodtn.cafepress.com/7/16750237_F_tn.jpg">


----------



## cattitude

It's not the way you smile that touched my heart
It's not the way you kissed that tears me apart

Many, many, many nights go by
I sit alone at home and cry over you
What can I do
Don't want nobody, nobody
Cause, baby, it's you
Baby, it's you

Is it true what they say about you
They say you'll never, ever, never be true
It doesn't matter what they say
I know I'm gonna love you any old way
What can I do
What 'bout you
Don't want nobody, nobody
Baby, it's you
Baby, it's you

Baby

It doesn't matter what they say
I know I'm gonna love any old way
What can I do
What 'bout you
Don't want nobody, nobody
Baby, it's you
Baby, it's you

Don't leave me alone
Come on home
Baby, it's you
Baby, it's you
You know I need your lovin'
You know I love you
Baby, it's you
Baby...


----------



## otter

chaotic said:
			
		

> <img src="http://prodtn.cafepress.com/7/16750237_F_tn.jpg">



 erv:


----------



## cattitude

Life could be a dream
Life could be a dream

Doo-doo-doo-doo, sh-boom

Life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If I could take you up in paradise up above (sh-boom)
If you would tell me I'm the only one that you love
Live could be a dream, sweetheart

Hello, hello again, sh-boom
And hopin' we'll meet again, boom
Nonny, nonny, ding-dong, alang, alang, alang
Oh-oh-oh, bip
A-bip, a-doo, oh-bip

Oh, life could be a dream (sh-boom)
If only all my precious plans would come true
If you would let me spend my whole life lovin' you
Life could be a dream, sweetheart (sh-boom)

Every time I look at you
Something is on my mind
If you do what I want you to
Baby, we'd be so fine

Oh, life could be a dream, sh-boom
If I could take you up in paradise up above, sh-boom
And tell me, darlin', I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream, sweetheart

Hello, hello again, sh-boom
And hopin' we'll meet again, boom
Nonny, nonny, ding-dong, alang, alang, alang
Oh-oh-oh, bip
A-bip, a-doo, oh-bip
Oh, life could be a dream
Life could be a dream, sweetheart

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Oh, life could be a dream, sh-boom
If I could take you up in paradise up above, sh-boom
And tell me, darlin', I'm the only one that you love
Life could be a dream, sweetheart
Hello, hello again, sh-boom
And hopin' we'll meet again, boom
Nonny, nonny, ding-dong, alang, alang, alang
Oh-oh-oh, bip
A-bip, a-doo, oh-bip

Oh, life could be a dream
Life could be a dream

Doo-doo-doo-doo, sh-boom


----------



## cattitude

To know, know, know him is to love, love, love him
Just to see him smile, makes my life worthwhile
To know, know, know him is to love, love, love him
And I do

I'll be good to him, I'll bring love to him
Everyone says there'll come a day when I'll walk alongside of him
Yes, just to know him is to love, love, love him
And I do

Why can't he see, how blind can he be
Someday he'll see that he was meant for me

To know, know, know him is to love, love, love him
Just to see him smile, makes my life worthwhile
To know, know, know him is to love, love, love him
And I do

Why can't he see, how blind can he be
Someday he'll see that he was meant for me

To know, know, know him is to love, love, love him
Just to see him smile, makes my life worthwhile
To know, know, know him is to love, love, love him
And I do

To know, know, know him is to love, love, love him
Just to see him smile, makes my life worthwhile
To know, know, know him is to love, love, love him
And I do


----------



## chaotic

*back to songs...*

Hey now all you sinners
Put your lights on put your lights on
Hey now all you lovers
Put your lights on put your lights on

Hey now all you killers
Put your lights on put your lights on
Hey now all you children
Leave your lights on you better leave your lights on

Cause there’s a monster living under my bed
Whispering in my ear
There’s an angel with a hand on my head
She say I’ve got nothing to fear

There’s a darkness deep in my soul
I still got a purpose to serve
So let your light shine into my hole
God don’t let me lose my nerve
Lose my nerve

Hey now hey now hey now hey now
Wo oh hey now hey now hey now hey now

Hey now all you sinners
Put your lights on put your lights on
Hey now all you children
Leave your lights on you better leave your lights on

Because there’s a monster living under my bed
Whispering in my ear
There’s an angel with a hand on my head
She say’s I’ve got nothing to fear
La ill aha ill allah
We all shine like stars
We all shine like stars
Then we fade away


----------



## kwillia

*I stayed up way too late last night...*

_Now it's time to say good night
Good night, sleep tight
Now the sun turns out its light
Good night, sleep tight
Dream sweet dreams for me
Dream sweet dreams for you
Oooooooooooh.
Good night....... _

 Catch ya'll on the flip side...


----------



## cattitude

One summer night
We fell in love
One summer night
I held you tight
You and I under the moon of love
(Moon of love)

One summer night
I kissed your lips
One summer night
I held you close
You and I under the moon of love

You kissed me, oh, so tenderly
And I knew this was love
And I as held you, oh, so close
I knew no one could ever take your place

Ooh, oh, oh, one summer night
We fell in love
One summer night
I held you tight
You and I under the moon of love
(Moon of love)


----------



## chaotic

*good night, K*

[Children:]
There's a sad sort of clanging from the clock in the hall
And the bells in the steeple too
And up in the nursery an absurd little bird
Is popping out to say "cuckoo"
[Marta, Gretl, Brigitta:]
Cuckoo, cuckoo

[Children: Marta, Gretl, Brigitta: ]
Regretfully they tell us Cuckoo, cuckoo 
But firmly they compel us Cuckoo, cuckoo 
To say goodbye . . . 
[Marta, Gretl, Brigitta:]
Cuckoo!
[Children:]
. . . to you

[Children:]
So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, good night
[Marta:]
I hate to go and leave this pretty sight

[Children:]
So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, adieu
[Friedrich:]
Adieu, adieu, to yieu and yieu and yieu

[Children:]
So long, farewell, au revoir, auf wiedersehen
[Liesl:]
I'd like to stay and taste my first champagne

[Children:]
So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, goodbye
[Kurt:]
I leave and heave a sigh and say goodbye -- Goodbye!
[Brigitta:]
I'm glad to go, I cannot tell a lie
[Louisa:]
I flit, I float, I fleetly flee, I fly
[Gretl:]
The sun has gone to bed and so must I

[Children:]
So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, goodbye
Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye

[Guests:]
Goodbye!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> [Children:]
> There's a sad sort of clanging from the clock in the hall
> And the bells in the steeple too
> And up in the nursery an absurd little bird
> Is popping out to say "cuckoo"
> [Marta, Gretl, Brigitta:]
> Cuckoo, cuckoo
> 
> [Children: Marta, Gretl, Brigitta: ]
> Regretfully they tell us Cuckoo, cuckoo
> But firmly they compel us Cuckoo, cuckoo
> To say goodbye . . .
> [Marta, Gretl, Brigitta:]
> Cuckoo!
> [Children:]
> . . . to you
> 
> [Children:]
> So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, good night
> [Marta:]
> I hate to go and leave this pretty sight
> 
> [Children:]
> So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, adieu
> [Friedrich:]
> Adieu, adieu, to yieu and yieu and yieu
> 
> [Children:]
> So long, farewell, au revoir, auf wiedersehen
> [Liesl:]
> I'd like to stay and taste my first champagne
> 
> [Children:]
> So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, goodbye
> [Kurt:]
> I leave and heave a sigh and say goodbye -- Goodbye!
> [Brigitta:]
> I'm glad to go, I cannot tell a lie
> [Louisa:]
> I flit, I float, I fleetly flee, I fly
> [Gretl:]
> The sun has gone to bed and so must I
> 
> [Children:]
> So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, goodbye
> Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye
> 
> [Guests:]
> Goodbye!



 You rock!  You nut!


----------



## chaotic

cattitude said:
			
		

> Oh, life could be a dream, sh-boom
> If I could take you up in paradise up above, sh-boom
> And tell me, darlin', I'm the only one that you love
> Life could be a dream, sweetheart



 Cat

This is one of my favorite 50's songs..


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> You rock!  You nut!



Mom and Dad are carrying me up the steps from where I was falling asleep, right now.


----------



## jazz lady

*Gee, how did I miss this in the news?*



> NEW YORK - Fans and friends came by the hundreds on Wednesday to bid farewell to Grammy-winning soul singer and songwriter Luther Vandross, who died on Friday at age 54 after suffering a debilitating stroke two years ago. <!--/summary-->The crowds outside the Manhattan funeral chapel stretched a block long for the first of two days of public visitation.


Goodbye, Luther.  Your music and legacy lives on.


----------



## jazz lady

*One for Luther...*

I sing this song to remind myself
There was a time when I didn't have no one
Didn't have no love

Do you remember
The love that we once had
Well if I had the chance to love you again I would
Make your heart forget
I was ever there, oh no
If we forget the past I know this time love will last

Forever, For Always, For Love, Yeah

I'm not coming home anymore
Does it matter?
Well if I had the chance to hold you again
I would fill your heart with joy
Make you remember
I'm the only one for you, yes I would
Let's throw the bad memories out
And make this the first day of our

Forever, For Always, For Love

I'd be a Fool...To...Ever...Change

If she says she Loves...The...Way...I...Am

I'd be a Fool...To...Ever...Change

If She Says she Loves...The...Way...I...Am

It's gonna be
Starting Here, Starting Now, yeah yeah yeah

Forever, For Always, For Love 
Forever, For Always, For Love 
Forever, For Always, For Love 
Forever, For Always, For Love 
Forever, For Always, For Love


----------



## jazz lady

*And another great gone...*



> Obie Benson, a founding member of the Four Tops and a lyricist best known for the anti-war song "What's Goin' On," died Friday in Detroit after a brief battle with lung cancer. He was 69.


Rest In Peace, Obie.  


Mother, mother
There's too many of you crying
Brother, brother, brother
There's far too many of you dying
You know we've got to find a way
To bring some lovin' here today - Ya

Father, father
We don't need to escalate
You see, war is not the answer
For only love can conquer hate
You know we've got to find a way
To bring some lovin' here today

Picket lines and picket signs
Don't punish me with brutality
Talk to me, so you can see
Oh, what's going on
What's going on
Ya, what's going on
Ah, what's going on

In the mean time
Right on, baby
Right on
Right on

Father, father, everybody thinks we're wrong
Oh, but who are they to judge us
Simply because our hair is long
Oh, you know we've got to find a way
To bring some understanding here today
Oh

Picket lines and picket signs
Don't punish me with brutality
Talk to me
So you can see
What's going on
Ya, what's going on
Tell me what's going on
I'll tell you what's going on - Uh
Right on baby
Right on baby


----------



## Agee

No not Luther, what a shame.

Crooner extraordinaire!

R.I.P.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> No not Luther
> 
> Crooner extraordinaire!
> 
> R.I.P.


I know.  It just shocked me terribly because I heard NOTHING of it until now.  

I saw him in concert many years ago at the Capital Centre when Anita Baker was his opening act. I went to see her and stayed for him. Wow. Not a dry panty in the house.


----------



## jazz lady

*Heard this on my way in this morning and it's stuck in my brain...Pablo Cruise...*

Someone, someone's got me wrong
You thought that your love was strong
Now you're feelin' like such a fool
Poor you
You're thinkin' maybe if you said goodbye
You'll understand the reason why
The love you had felt so cruel, um-hm

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Sometimes we all feel a need to change
Our love we have to rearrange
And move on to something new, yes you do
Your dreams feel like they're fallin' apart
You need to find a brand new start
But you're almost afraid to be true to yourself

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Love will find a way
Love will find a way

[Instrumental Interlude]

So now don't, don't be afraid of yourself
Just move on to something else
And let your love shine through
Again yes 'cause it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## Agee

*More P. Cruise*

*I'll never forget heading into a building for College orientation, and some of the students had speakers hanging out of an upstairs window. This song was blairing, just for the newbies...*


Well ev'rybody's heart needs a holiday sometime.
And ev'ryone of us needs to get away, somehow.
So I'm laughing lighthearted moods, oh, the sight-seeing afternoons.
And tellin' a joke or two, 'cause ev'ryday invites you to find
Your place in the sun,
It's time to find your place in the sun.
(find your place, find your place in the sun)
It's time to find your place in the sun.

Ev'rybody's pannin' for gold, and you can find it for a price.
Love always promises to last forever, but sometimes it just don't work out.
'Cause laughing lighthearted tunes, oh, sometimes they turn to blues.
So tell yourself a joke or two, 'cause ev'ry day invites you to find
Your place in the sun,
It's time to find your place in the sun.
(find your place, find your place in the sun)
It's time to find your place in the sun.
It's time to find your place in the sun.


----------



## kwillia

*Song suddenly popped into my head...*

_Tommy can you hear me?
Can you feel me near you?

[Mother:]

Tommy can you feel me?
Can I help to cheer you.
_


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *I'll never forget heading into a building for College orientation, and some of the students had speakers hanging out of an upstairs window. This song was blaring, just for the newbies...*
> 
> 
> Well ev'rybody's heart needs a holiday sometime.
> And ev'ryone of us needs to get away, somehow.
> So I'm laughing lighthearted moods, oh, the sight-seeing afternoons.
> And tellin' a joke or two, 'cause ev'ryday invites you to find
> Your place in the sun,
> It's time to find your place in the sun.
> (find your place, find your place in the sun)
> It's time to find your place in the sun.


Great song.   

Isn't it amazing how certain songs and the places you were when you heard them stick in your mind?  I would post one I remember from lounging by the pool on base with my best friend, but I would get killed because it's by the Alan Parsons Project.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> ...but I would get killed because it's by the Alan Parsons Project.


Have no fear... I fully embraced my love of "Seasons in the Sun" and  you still love me...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Have no fear... I fully embraced my love of "Seasons in the Sun" and you still love me...


Definitely still love you.  

This is the Alan Parsons Project song I remember so vividly and it's a sad memory.  My best friend had just lost a good friend of hers in a horrible manner and very unexpectedly.  This song came on and she just lost it:


Time, flowing like a river
Time, beckoning me
Who knows if we shall ever meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river
To the sea

Goodbye my love, Maybe for forever
Goodbye my love, The tide waits for me
Who knows when we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river (on and on)
To the sea, to the sea 

till it's gone forever
Gone forever
Gone forevermore

Goodbye my friends, Maybe for forever
Goodbye my friends, stars wait for me
Who knows when we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river (on and on)
To the sea, to the sea

till it's gone forever
Gone forever
Gone forevermore


----------



## tomchamp

Come to the door, Ma, and unlock the chain
I was just passin' through and got caught in the rain
There's nothin' I want, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

I was no more than a kid when you put me on the Southern Queen
With the police on my back I fled to New Orleans
I fought in the dockyards and with the money I made
I knew the fight was my home and blood was my trade

Baton Rouge, Ponchatoula, and Lafayette town
Well they paid me their money, Ma, I knocked the men down
I did what I did well it come easily
Restraint and mercy, Ma, were always strangers to me

I fought champion Jack Thompson in a field full of mud
Rain poured through the tent to the canvas and mixed with our blood
In the twelfth I slipped my tongue over my broken jaw
I stood over him and pounded his bloody body into the floor
Well the bell rang and rang and still I kept on
'Till I felt my glove leather slip 'tween his skin and bone

Then the women and the money came fast and the days I lost track
The women red, the money green, but the numbers were black
I fought for the men in their silk suits to lay down their bets
I took my good share, Ma, I have no regrets

Then I took the fix at the state armory with big John McDowell
From high in the rafters I watched myself fall
As they raised his arm my stomach twisted and the sky it went black
I stuffed my bag with their good money and I never looked back

Understand, in the end, Ma, every man plays the game
If you know me one different then speak out his name
Ma, if my voice now you don't recognize
Then just open the door and look into your dark eyes
I ask of you nothin', not a kiss not a smile,
Just open the door and let me lie down for a while

Now the gray rain's fallin' and my ring fightin's done
So in the work fields and alleys I take all who'll come
If you're a better man than me then just step to the line
Show me your money and speak out your crime
Now there's nothin' I want, Ma, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

Tonight in the shipyard a man draws a circle in the dirt
I move to the center and I take off my shirt
I study him for the cuts, the scars, the pain, 
Man, nor time can erase
I move hard to the left and I strike to the face


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Tonight in the shipyard a man draws a circle in the dirt
> I move to the center and I take off my shirt
> I study him for the cuts, the scars, the pain,
> Man, nor time can erase
> I move hard to the left and I strike to the face


  Kwillia's gonna love you for posting some of the new Bruce album.


----------



## tomchamp

Tomorrow Will Post More! Good night jazz! I'm tired tonight!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Tomorrow Will Post More! Good night jazz! I'm tired tonight!


I'm still at work, but hopefully I'll be leaving shortly.  Have a good night!


----------



## jazz lady

*some paul mccartney*

Baby I’m amazed at the way you love me all the time
Maybe I’m afraid of the way I love you
Baby I’m amazed at the the way you pulled me out of time
Hung me on a line
Maybe I’m amazed at the way I really need you

Baby I’m a man and maybe I’m a lonely man
Who’s in the middle of something
That he dosen’t really understand
Babe I’m a man and maybe you’re the only woman
Who could ever help me
Baby won’t you help to me understand

Baby I’m a man and maybe I’m a lonely man
Who’s in the middle of something
That he dosen’t really understand
Babe I’m a man and maybe you’re the only woman
Who could ever help me
Baby won’t you help me understand

Baby I’m amazed at the way you’re with me all the time
Maybe I’m afraid of the way I leave you
Baby I’m amazed at the way you help me sing my song
You right me when I’m wrong
Maybe I’m amazed at the way I really need you


----------



## jazz lady

*peter gabriel*

Shock the monkey to life
Shock the monkey to life

Cover me when I run
Cover me through the fire
Something knocked me out’ the trees
Now I’m on my knees
Cover me, darling please
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know when you’re going to shock the monkey

Fox the fox
Rat the rat
You can ape the ape
I know about that
There is one thing you must be sure of
I can’t take any more
Darling, don’t you monkey with the monkey
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know you’re going to shock the monkey

Wheels keep turning
Something’s burning
Don’t like it but I guess I’m learning

Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Cover me, when I sleep
Cover me, when I breathe
You throw your pearls before the swine
Make the monkey blind
Cover me, darling please
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know you’re going to shock the monkey

Too much at stake
Ground beneath me shake
And the news is breaking

Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Shock the monkey
Shock the monkey
Shock the monkey to life


----------



## jazz lady

*tracy chapman*

You got a fast car
I want a ticket to anywhere
Maybe we make a deal
Maybe together we can get somewhere

Anyplace is better
Starting from zero got nothing to lose
Maybe we’ll make something
But me myself I got nothing to prove

You got a fast car
And I got a plan to get us out of here
I been working at the convenience store
Managed to save just a little bit of money
We won’t have to drive too far
Just ’cross the border and into the city
You and I can both get jobs
And finally see what it means to be living

You see my old man’s got a problem
He live with the bottle that’s the way it is
He says his body’s too old for working
I say his body’s too young to look like his
My mama went off and left him
She wanted more from life than he could give
I said somebody’s got to take care of him
So I quit school and that’s what I did

You got a fast car
But is it fast enough so we can fly away
We gotta make a decision
We leave tonight or live and die this way

I remember we were driving driving in your car
The speed so fast I felt like I was drunk
City lights lay out before us
And your arm felt nice wrapped ’round my shoulder
And I had a feeling that I belonged
And I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone

You got a fast car
And we go cruising to entertain ourselves
You still ain’t got a job
And I work in a market as a checkout girl
I know things will get better
You’ll find work and I’ll get promoted
We’ll move out of the shelter
Buy a big house and live in the suburbs
You got a fast car
And I got a job that pays all our bills
You stay out drinking late at the bar
See more of your friends than you do of your kids
I’d always hoped for better
Thought maybe together you and me would find it
I got no plans I ain’t going nowhere
So take your fast car and keep on driving

You got a fast car
But is it fast enough so you can fly away
You gotta make a decision
You leave tonight or live and die this way


----------



## cattitude

Listen to the rhythm of the falling rain
Telling me just what a fool I've been
I wish that it would go and let me cry in vain
And let me be alone again

Now the only girl I've ever loved has gone away
Looking for a brand new start
But little does she know that when she left that day
Along with her she took my heart

Rain, please tell me, now does that seem fair
For her to steal my heart away when she don't care
I can't love another, when my heart's somewhere far away

Listen to the rhythm of the falling rain
Telling me just what a fool I've been
I wish that it would go and let me cry in vain
And let me be alone again

Rain, won't you tell her that I love her so
Please ask the sun to set her heart aglow
Rain in her heart and let the love we know start to grow.

Listen to the rhythm of the falling rain
Telling me just what a fool I've been
I wish that it would go and let me cry in vain
And let me be alone again

Oh...listen to the falling rain
Pitter patter pitter patter...oh
Listen, listen to the falling rain
Pitter patter pitter patter...oh
Listen, listen to the falling rain
Pitter patter pitter patter


----------



## cattitude

The raindrops, so many raindrops
It feels like rai-aindrops
Falling from my eye-eyes
Falling from my eyes

Since my love has left me
I'm so all alone
I would bring her back to me
But I don't know where she's go-o-o-ne
I don't know where she's gone

There must be a cloud in my hea-ea-ea-ead
Rain keeps falling from my eye-eyes
Oh no they can't be teardrops
For a man ain't supposed to cry

So it must be rai-aindrops, so many raindrops
It feels like raindrops
Falling from my eye-eyes
Falling from my eyes

Oh, there must be a cloud in my hea-ea-ea-ead
Rain keeps falling from my eye-eyes
Oh no they can't be teardrops
For a man ain't supposed to cry

So it must be rai-aindrops, so many raindrops
It feels like raindrops
Falling from my eye-eyes
Falling from my eyes

It keeps on fallin'

Fallin' from my eyes

[Fade]

It keeps on fallin' from my eyes


----------



## cattitude

I'm singing in the rain
Just singing in the rain
What a glorious feelin'
I'm happy again
I'm laughing at clouds
So dark up above
The sun's in my heart
And I'm ready for love
Let the stormy clouds chase
Everyone from the place
Come on with the rain
I've a smile on my face
I walk down the lane
With a happy refrain
Just singin',
Singin' in the rain

Dancin' in the rain
Dee-ah dee-ah dee-ah
Dee-ah dee-ah dee-ah
I'm happy again!
I'm singin' and dancin' in the rain!

I'm dancin' and singin' in the rain...
[ADDITIONAL VERSE]
Why am I smiling
And why do I sing?
Why does September
Seem sunny as spring?
Why do I get up
Each morning and start?
Happy and head up
With joy in my heart
Why is each new task
A trifle to do?
Because I am living
A life full of you.


----------



## cattitude

I thumbed my way from LA back to Knoxville
I found out those bright lights aint where I belong
From a phone booth in the rain I called to tell her
I've had a change of dreams I'm comin' home
But tears filled my eyes when I found out she was gone

Smokey Mountain rain keeps on fallin'
I keep on callin' her name
Smokey Mountain rain I'll keep on searchin'
I can't go on hurtin' this way
She's somewhere in the Smokey Mountain rain

I waved a diesel down outside a cafe'
He said that he was goin' as far as Gatlinburg
I climbed up in the cab all wet and cold and lonely
I wiped my eyes and told him about her
I've got to find her!
Can you make these big wheels burn?

Smokey Mountain rain keeps on fallin'
I keep on callin' her name
Smokey Mountain rain I'll keep on searchin'
I can't go on hurtin' this way
She's somewhere in the Smokey Mountain rain

I can't blame her for lettin' go
A woman needs someone warm to hold
I feel the rain runnin' down my face
I'll find her no matter what it takes!

Smokey Mountain rain keeps on fallin'
I keep on callin' her name
Smokey Mountain rain I'll keep on searchin'
I can't go on hurtin' this way
She's somewhere in the Smokey Mountain rain


----------



## Agee

Raindrops keep falling on my head
And just like the guy whose feet are too big for his bed
Nothin’ seems to fit
Those raindrops are falling on my head, they keep falling

So I just did me some talkin’ to the sun
And I said I didn’t like the way he’ got things done
Sleepin’ on the job
Those raindrops are falling on my head, they keep falling

But there’s one thing I know
The blues he sends to meet me won’t defeat me
It won’t be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep falling on my head
But that doesn’t mean my eyes will soon be turnin’ red
Crying’s not for me
Cause I’m never gonna stop the rain by complainin’
Because I’m free
Nothing’s worrying me.


----------



## cattitude

It's always one thing or another, seems like we never get ahead
Reaching out for the brass ring, and landing in the dirt instead
We can't get past yesterday, we're only counting down from ten
It seems like every move we make, brings us back where we began
You've gotta Run Between The Raindrops
If you wanna see the sun
Run, Run, Run, Between The Raindrops
Run Between The Raindrops, if you wanna see the sun
Run, Run, Run, - Run Baby Run

Somewhere there's a sun that's shining
Somewhere we'll find a life that's good
Some way I'm gonna make it happen
Just like you always knew I could




We're treading water on a river of tears
And I don't know what to do
I can take a beating, but I ain't gonna let it happen to you, you

You've gotta Run Between The Raindrops
If you wanna see the sun
Run, Run, Run, Between The Raindrops
Run Between The Raindrops, if you wanna see the sun
You Gotta Run, Run, Run, - Run Baby Run

We're treading water on a river of tears
And I don't know what to do

You've gotta Run Between The Raindrops
If you wanna see the sun
Run, Run, Run, Between The Raindrops
Run Between The Raindrops, if you wanna see the sun
Run, Run, Run, - Run Baby Run

Run Between The Raindrops, if you wanna see the sun
You Gotta Run, Run, Run, - Run Baby Run

You Gotta Run, Run, Run, - Run Baby Run


----------



## Agee

Opening up my suitcase
Trying to find a warm place 
To spend the night
Heavy rains are falling
Seems I hear your voice calling
Alright

A rainy night in georgia
A rainy night in georgia
I believe that it's raining all over the world
I feel that it's raining all over the world

Neon signs are flashing
Taxis, cabs and buses passing
Through the night
A distant moment of the train
Seems to play a sad refrain
To the night

A rainy night in Georgia
Such a rainy night in Georgia
I believe that it's raining all over the world
I feel like it's been raining all over the world

How many times I've wondered
It still comes out the same
No matter how you look at it often 
It's life and we've just got to play the game

I shake the rain from my sweater
take out your letters to pass some time
last it night when its time to rest
i hold your pictures to my breast
and I feel fine, fine

It's a rainy night in Georgia
Such a rainy night in Georgia
I feel that it's raining all over the world
Lord I feel like it's raining all over the world

Rainy night
Such a rainy night


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm singing in the rain
> Just singing in the rain
> What a glorious feelin'
> I'm happy again
> I'm laughing at clouds
> So dark up above
> The sun's in my heart
> And I'm ready for love
> Let the stormy clouds chase
> Everyone from the place
> Come on with the rain
> I've a smile on my face
> I walk down the lane
> With a happy refrain
> Just singin',
> Singin' in the rain
> 
> Dancin' in the rain
> Dee-ah dee-ah dee-ah
> Dee-ah dee-ah dee-ah
> I'm happy again!
> I'm singin' and dancin' in the rain!
> 
> I'm dancin' and singin' in the rain...
> [ADDITIONAL VERSE]
> Why am I smiling
> And why do I sing?
> Why does September
> Seem sunny as spring?
> Why do I get up
> Each morning and start?
> Happy and head up
> With joy in my heart
> Why is each new task
> A trifle to do?
> Because I am living
> A life full of you.




I loooove to watch Gene Kelly dance...


----------



## cattitude

blech...

 never meant 2 cause u any sorrow
I never meant 2 cause u any pain
I only wanted 2 one time see u laughing
I only wanted 2 see u laughing in the purple rain

Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u bathing in the purple rain

I never wanted 2 be your weekend lover
I only wanted 2 be some kind of friend
Baby I could never steal u from another
It’s such a shame our friendship had 2 end

Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u underneath the purple rain

Honey I know, I know, I know times are changing
It’s time we all reach out 4 something new
That means u 2
U say u want a leader
But u can’t seem 2 make up your mind
I think u better close it
And let me guide u 2 the purple rain

Purple rain purple rain
Purple rain purple rain

If you know what I’m singing about up here
C’mon raise your hand

Purple rain purple rain

I only want 2 see u, only want 2 see u
In the purple rain


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I loooove to watch Gene Kelly dance...



I knew you really didn't go to bed, you were just trying to get ME to go to bed.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I loooove to watch Gene Kelly dance...


I loooove to watch you period...


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I knew you really didn't go to bed, you were just trying to get ME to go to bed.




Actually I made it to bed then the dogs started barking...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I loooove to watch you period...


----------



## cattitude

Excuse me.....

 The sea is swells like a sore head
and the night it is aching
Two lovers lie with no sheets on their bed
and the day it is breaking

On rainy days we go swimming out
on rainy days, swimming in the sound
On rainy days we go swimming out

You're in my mind all of the time
I know that's not enough
if the sky can crack
there must be some way back
for love and only love

Car alarm and back to sleep
you kept awake dreaming some else's dream
coffee is cold, but it will get you through
compromise, there's nothing new to you
let's see colours that have never been seen
let's go to places no one else has been

You're in my mind all of the time
I know that's not enough
if the sky can crack
there must be some way back
to love and only love

Electrical Storm
Electrical Storm
Electrical Storm
Baby don't cry

It's hot as hell, honey in this room
sure hope the weather will break soon
the air is heavy, heavy as a truck
hope the rain will wash away our bad luck

heeeey... heeeey.....

If the sky can crack, there must be some way back
for love and only love

Electrical Storm
Electrical Storm
Electrical Storm

Baby don't cry
Baby don't cry
Baby don't cry
Baby don't cry


----------



## kwillia

_I will gladly go where I have never travelled,
I will gladly go where I have never been.
And he rumbles and he purrs,
And his eyes are large and slow,
And she tosses in his arms,
And she tries to keep control
The tornado inside her refuses to slow,
And he pinions the bird and says, "I will not let go."
And the lovely shall be choosers, shall they?
Voices thunder from the sky
And it all becomes too much
when the lovely make the quiet cry.
I will gladly go where I have never travelled,
I will gladly go where I have never been. 
_


----------



## Agee

Someone told me long ago
They were gone before the storm
I know, it’s been coming for sometime
Be it so, and so I say
Little rain and sun by day
I know, shining down like water

I wanna know, have you ever seen the rain
Coming down, down this day
Coming down, down this day

Yes for days and days before
Sun is rain and cold is hot
I know, in this place got all my found
Thru the circles fast and slow
There for every moment goes
I know, I can’t stop, I wonder

I wanna know, have you ever seen the rain
I wanna know, have you ever seen the rain
Coming down, down this day
I wanna know, have you ever seen the rain
I wanna know, have you ever seen the rain
Coming down, down this day
I wanna know


----------



## cattitude

Ain't no loving tonight
My woman says she ain't my woman
I sure put up a fight
To keep it right

I used a whole lot of pride to get her
I used a whole pack of lies and begged her
She just threw me the key
and said she's free

Thunder in the night
Thunder in the night again
Thunder in the night again
Thunder in the night
Thunder in the night again
Thunder in the night again

Frightening lightning hit me again
It's burning much deeper this time
I got them storm clouds hanging right over my head
And it's gonna rain harder this time

Thunder, thunder
Thunder, thunder

Out here searching the streets
I gotta find my woman and tell her
I never wanted to cheat
But she cheated me

I never knew just how much I loved her
I never knew till I went and lost her
Now it's all too late
She's gone away


----------



## cattitude

Strolling along country roads with my baby
It starts to rain, it begins to pour
Without an umbrella we're soaked to the skin
I feel a shiver run up my spine
I feel the warmth of her hand in mine

Ooooo, I hear laughter in the rain
Walking hand in hand with the one I love
Ooooo, how I love the rainy days
And the happy way I feel inside

After a while we run under a tree
I turn to her and she kisses me
There with the beat of the rain on the leaves
Softly she breathes and I close my eyes
Sharing our love under stormy skies

Ooooo, I hear laughter in the rain
Walking hand in hand with the one I love
Ooooo, how I love the rainy days
And the happy way I feel inside
I feel the warmth of her hand in mine

[Musical Interlude]

I feel the warmth of her hand in mine
Ooooo, I hear laughter in the rain
Walking hand in hand with the one I love
Ooooo, how I love the rainy days
And the happy way I feel inside
Ooooh, I hear laughter in the rain
Walking hand in hand with the one I love
Ooooo, how I love the rainy days
And the happy way I feel inside


----------



## LooseTooth

woops, I stole catitude's lyrics


----------



## kwillia

Well there's floodin' down in Texas
All of the telephone lines are down
Well there's floodin' down in Texas
All of the telephone lines are down
And I've been tryin' to call my baby
Lord and I can't get a single sound

Well dark clouds are rollin' in
Man I'm standin' out in the rain
Well dark clouds are rollin' in
Man I'm standin' out in the rain
Yeah flood water keep a rollin'
Man it's about to drive poor me insane

Well I'm leavin' you baby
Lord and I'm goin' back home to stay
Well I'm leavin' you baby
Lord and I'm goin' back home to stay
Well back home are no floods or tornados
Baby and the sun shines every day


----------



## LooseTooth

Good one. RIP Stevie.


----------



## Agee

No kiddin'
I'm ready to fight
I've been lookin' for my baby all night
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! out go the lights

I thought I treat my baby fair
Now she's kiddin' all in my hair
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! out go the lights

- solo -

No kiddin'
I'm ready to go
When I find her boy don't you know
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! out go the lights

I never been so mad before
When I found out she ain't mine no more
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! out go the lights


----------



## Agee

Nice bail-out K!...


----------



## Steve

(In hopes of killing this thread...)

I need a sign to let me know you're here
All of these lines are being crossed over the atmosphere
I need to know that things are gonna look up
'Cause I feel us drowning in a sea spilled from a cup 

When there is no place safe and no safe place to put my head
When you feel the world shake from the words that are said...."


----------



## jazz lady

Steve said:
			
		

> (In hopes of killing this thread...)


  Fat chance.     (BTW - good to see you again  )



When you get caught in the rain with no where to run
When you're distraught and in pain without anyone
When you keep crying out to be safe but no body comes
And you feel so far away 
That you just can't find your way home 
You can get there alone 
It's okay, what you say is 

Chorus:
I can make it through the rain 
I can stand up once again on my own 
And I know that I'm strong enough to mend
And every time I feel afraid I hold tighter to my faith
And I live one more day and I make it through the rain 

And if you keep falling down, don't you dare give in
You will arrise safe and sound, so keep pressing on steadfastly
And you'll find what you need to prevail 
What you say is 

I can make it through the rain 
I can stand up once again on my own 
And I know that I'm strong enough to mend
And every time I feel afraid I hold tighter to my faith 
And I live one more day and I make it through the rain 

And when the wind blows, as shadows grow close don't be afraid 
There's nothing you can't face 
And should they tell you you'll never pull through 
Don't hesitate, stand tall and say 

I can make it through the rain 
I can stand up once again on my own 
And I know that I'm strong enough to mend
And every time I feel afraid I hold tighter to my faith 
And I live one more day and I make it through the rain 

I can make it through the rain
And stand up once again
And I live one more day and night
I can make it through the rain 
(Yes you can) 
You're gonna make it through the rain


----------



## jazz lady

*my favorite "rain" song...*

Listen to the pouring rain
Listen to it pour,
And with every drop of rain
You know I love you more

Let it rain all night long,
Let my love for you grow strong,
As long as we're together
Who cares about the weather?

Listen to the falling rain,
Listen to it fall,
And with every drop of rain,
I can hear you call,
Call my name right out loud,
I can hear above the clouds
And I'm here among the puddles,
You and I together huddle.

Listen to the falling rain,
Listen to it fall.

It's raining,
It's pouring,
The old man is snoring,
Went to bed
And he bumped his head,
Couldn't get up in the morning,

Listen to the falling rain,
listen to the rain


----------



## cattitude

Blue skies smilin' at me
Nothin' but blue skies do I see
Bluebirds singin' a song
Nothin' but bluebirds all day long
Never saw the sun shinin' so bright
Never saw things goin' so right
Noticing the days hurrying by
When you're in love, my how they fly
Blue days, all of them gone
Nothin' but blue skies from now on
(Blue skies smilin' at me
Nothin' but blue skies do I see)
Never saw the sun shinin' so bright
Never saw things goin' so right
Noticing the days hurrying by
When you're in love, my how they fly
Blue days, all of them gone
Nothin' but blue skies from now on
Nothin' but blue skies from now on


----------



## jazz lady

*my wakeup song...the guess who...*

(No time left for you) On my way to better things
(No time left for you) I found myself some wings
(No time left for you) Distant roads are callin me
(No time left for you) Da-un-da-un-da-un-da-un-da

No time for a summer friend
No time for the love you send
Seasons change and so did I
You need not wonder why
You need not wonder why
Theres no time left for you
No time left for you

(No time left for you) On my way to better things
(No time left for you) I found myself some wings
(No time left for you) Distant roads are callin me
(No time left for you) Day-un-day-un-day-un-day-un-day

No time for a gentle rain
No time for my watch and chain
No time for revolving doors
No time for the killin floor
No time for the killin floor
Theres no time left for you
No time left for you

No time for a summer friend
No time for the love you send
Seasons change and so did I
You need not wonder why
You need not wonder why
Theres no time left for you
No time left for you

No time, no time, no time, no time
No time, no time, no time, no time
I got, got, got, got no time
I got, got, got, got no time
I got, got, got, got no time
No-no-no, no-no-no, no time
No-no-no, no-no-no, no time
I got, got, got, got no time
No-no-no, no-no-no, no-no-no,
no-no-no, no-no-no, no-no-no, no time
I got no time, got no time, got no time, got no time, got no time
Got no time, got no time


----------



## DoWhat

I wish I started this thread.


----------



## cattitude

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I wish I started this thread.


----------



## cattitude

*Here ya go, DoWhat...*

Just what makes that little ole ant
Think he'll move that rubber tree plant?
Anyone knows an ant can't
Move a rubber tree plant

But he's got hi-i-igh hopes, he's got hi-i-igh hopes
He's got high apple pi-i-ie-in-the-sk-y-y hopes
So, any time you're gettin' low, 'stead of lettin' go, just remember that ant
Oops, there goes another rubber tree plant

When troubles call and your back's to the wall
There a lot to be learned if that wall could fall

Once there was a silly old ram
Thought he'd punch a hole in a dam
No one could make that ram scram
He kept buttin' that dam

'Cause he had hi-i-igh hopes, he had hi-i-igh hopes
He had high apple pi-i-ie-in-the-sk-y-y hopes
So, any time your feelin' bad, 'stead of feelin' sad, just remember that ram
Oops, there goes a billion-kilowatt dam


----------



## mAlice

The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you.
And I never dreamed that I knew somebody like you.

No, I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you. With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)

What a wicked game to play, to make me feel this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to let me dream of you.
What a wicked thing to say, you never felt this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to make me dream of you and,

I want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you.

The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you no,

No, I want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I... (This world is only gonna break your heart)
(This world is only gonna break your heart)

Nobody loves no one.


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> Nobody loves no one.


Not true. I love Otter.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Not true. I love Otter.


Enough to caddy for him tomorrow?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Enough to caddy for him tomorrow?


As long as she wears a helmet and lots of padding.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Enough to caddy for him tomorrow?


I could do that... boy is gone for the weekend, hubby leaves for the weekend as of 6 tonight... and girl is gone for the weekend as of tomorrow...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I could do that... boy is gone for the weekend, hubby leaves for the weekend as of 6 tonight... and girl is gone for the weekend as of tomorrow...


Hot Diggidy Damn, K's got the Super Bonus Kitchen Pass


----------



## mAlice

Birds flyin' high you know how I feel
Sun in the sky you know how I feel
Breeze driftin' on by you know how I feel
Its a new dawn, its a new day, its a new life for me
yeah, its a new dawn its a new day its a new life for me ooooooooh
AND I'M FEELING GOOD

Fish in the sea, you know how I feel
River runnin' free you know how I feel
Blossom on the tree you know how I feel
Its a new dawn, its a new day, its a new life for me
And I'm feelin good
Dragonfly out in the sun you know what i mean dont you know
Butterflies all havin' fun you know what I mean
Sleepin' peace when day is done that's what I mean
And this old world is a new world and a bold world for me

Stars when you shine you know how I feel
Scent of the crime you know how I feel
Your freedom is mine, and I know how I feel
Its a new dawn, its a new day, its a new life for me
(Free styling)


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hot Diggidy Damn, K's got the Super Bonus Kitchen Pass


Stop the presses! Slight change in plans.... Grandma wants the girl tonight so my weekend kitchen pass starts this evening.... and Jazz said she'd DD for me! 

This may have a drastic affect on my ablity to caddie tomorrow...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Stop the presses! Slight change in plans.... Grandma wants the girl tonight so my weekend kitchen pass starts this evening.... and Jazz said she'd DD for me!


I may live to regret this.  



> This may have a drastic affect on my ablity to caddie tomorrow...


YOU could always drive ME tonight.


----------



## cattitude

Who will be my DD?


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I may live to regret this.
> 
> YOU could always drive ME tonight.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>


The world is not ready for a really trashed Jazz, believe me.


----------



## mAlice

Man, I love Launchcast!

Steamer~Buffett


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The world is not ready for a really trashed Jazz, believe me.




Can't be much worse than a loaded kitty.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Can't be much worse than a loaded kitty.


No doubt.  antydipping:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The world is not ready for a really trashed Jazz, believe me.


I could do that!  I got my drink on last Saturday... I could chauffer you tonight!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I could do that! I got my drink on last Saturday... I could chauffer you tonight!


Whoo-hoo!!!    I haven't had a DD in a LONG time.  Is the world ready for this?


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> I could chauffer you tonight!


Pick me up too.


----------



## cattitude

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Pick me up too.




If you'll come out, I'll pick you up.


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Pick me up too.


She doesn't have a convertible like me, so you'll have to dive in the door as we go by.  It's just a bit trickier, but I think you can manage.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She doesn't have a convertible like me, so you'll have to dive in the door as we go by.  It's just a bit trickier, but I think you can manage.


Yep! I got you both covered!  This is gonna be fun!


----------



## nomoney

hey kwillia; since you dont have any plans tonight do you wanna babysit?


----------



## otter

nomoney said:
			
		

> hey kwillia; since you dont have any plans tonight do you wanna babysit?


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

>


Please don't humor her...


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> Man, I love Launchcast!
> 
> Steamer~Buffett


Sweeeeeeeeeeet!

Be nice to have the bandwidth @ work for "streaming".

The connection blows


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Please don't humor her...


Don't talk about Catt like that.    She can be vindictive.  :biteyourfaceoff:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> *will you just *
> 
> 
> 
> *STFU*
> 
> 
> *and stop trying to cause trouble!!*
> 
> 
> *azzhat!*


Red is much more effective.


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:
			
		

> *will you just *
> 
> 
> 
> *STFU*
> 
> 
> *and stop trying to cause trouble!!*
> 
> 
> *azzhat!*


 



:


----------



## HiddenOne

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Red is much more effective.


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> *will you just *
> 
> 
> 
> *STFU*
> 
> 
> *and stop trying to cause trouble!!*
> 
> 
> *azzhat!*


*Excuse me * that was for me


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Don't talk about Catt like that.    She can be vindictive.  :biteyourfaceoff:




<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/CatSnarling.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> <img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/CatSnarling.jpg">


 Yeah, THAT'S the ticket.


----------



## kwillia

Okay.. so I'm the DD tonight... DoWhat... just look for a white Z71 Suburban with a sunroof... I'll honk if you aren't already on the deck!


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yeah, THAT'S the ticket.



And especially if I'm drinking...then you really don't want to mess with me.

<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/snarling_cat_on_toilet-233_800x600.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> Okay.. so I'm the DD tonight... DoWhat... just look for a white Z71 Suburban with a sunroof... I'll honk if you aren't already on the deck!


  
I'm getting better.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> And especially if I'm drinking...then you really don't want to mess with me.
> 
> <img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/snarling_cat_on_toilet-233_800x600.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">




OMG...   OMG!!!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... OMG!!!




hyperventilating now...  *gasp*


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Okay.. so I'm the DD tonight... DoWhat... just look for a white Z71 Suburban with a sunroof... I'll honk if you aren't already on the deck!




Check his dang shoes before he gets in your Suburban


----------



## DoWhat

cattitude said:
			
		

> Check his dang shoes before he gets in your Suburban


I don't go on the deck anymore.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Check his dang shoes before he gets in your Suburban


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I don't go on the deck anymore.


Yay!  You've finally learned to use the toilet, haven't you?


----------



## kwillia

Catt, are you reallying wearing cleavage tonight? If you are, I can put mine on too...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Catt, are you reallying wearing cleavage tonight? If you are, I can put mine on too...



If I can get the dang things strapped on right.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> If I can get the dang things strapped on right.


 

Use lots of duct tape, too.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> If I can get the dang things strapped on right.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Use lots of duct tape, too.



The tape won't feel stiff and crumply will it?  You never know when someone will brush up against your boobs.


----------



## mAlice

cattitude said:
			
		

> You never know when someone will brush up against your boobs.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> The tape won't feel stiff and crumply will it?


Hmm...good point.  Maybe super glue would work better?  :shrug:



> You never know when someone will brush up against your boobs.


  I'm sure HE won't be there, so no worries.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure HE won't be there, so no worries.



Pesky little critter


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Use lots of duct tape, too.




:shrug:


----------



## meangirl

*Rob Thomas* 

Don't you wanna go for a ride
Just keep your hands inside
And make the most out of life
Now don't you take it for granted

Life is like a mean machine
It made a mess outta me
It left me caught between
Like an angry dream I was stranded

And I'm steady but I'm starting to shake
And I don't know how much more I can take

This is it now
Everybody get down
This is all I can take
This is how a heart breaks
You take a hit now you feel it break down
Make you stay wide awake
This is how a heart breaks

Don't you wanna go for a ride
Down to the other side
Feels so good you could cry
Now won't you do what I told you
I remember when you used to be shy
Yeah, once we were so fine
You and I why you gotta make it so hard on me

And I'm sorry but it's not a mistake
And I'm running but you're getting away

You're not the best thing that I knew
Never was never cared too much
For all this hanging around
It's just the same thing all the time
Never get what I want
Never get too close to the end of the line
You're just the same thing that I knew back before the time
When I was only for you


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Pesky little critter


Like a millipede.  Too many appendages.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Too many appendages.



Funny, I was thinking not enough.


----------



## meangirl

*More Sexy Rob* 

Now it seems to me
That you know just what to say
Words are only words
Can you show me something else
Can you swear to me that you'll always be this way
Show me how you feel
More than ever baby

[Chorus:]
I don't wanna be lonely no more
I don't wanna have to pay for this
I don't want to know the lover at my door
Is just another heartache on my list

I don't wanna be angry no more
You know I could never stand for this
So when you tell me that you love me know for sure
I don't want to be lonely anymore

Now its hard for me with my heart still on the mend
Open up to me, like you do your girlfriends
And you sing to me and it's harmony 
Girl, what you do to me is everything 
Make me say anything; just to get you back again
Why can we just try

[Chorus:]
I don't wanna be lonely no more
I don't wanna have to pay for this
I don't want to know the lover at my door
Is just another heartache on my list

I don't wanna be angry no more
You know I could never stand for this
So when you tell me that you love me know for sure
I don't want to be lonely anymore

What if I was good to you, what if you were good to me
What if I could hold you till I feel you move inside of me
What if it was paradise, what if we were symphonies
What if I gave all my life to find some way to stand beside you

[Chorus:]
I don't wanna be lonely no more
I don't wanna have to pay for this
I don't want to know the lover at my door
Is just another heartache on my list

I don't wanna be angry no more
You know I could never stand for this
So when you tell me that you love me know for sure
I don't want to be lonely anymore

I don't wanna be lonely anymore [x3]


----------



## cattitude

*Enough of the talk radio*

Yeah, clap your hands

We're having a party,
dancing to the music
played by the D.J.
on the radio
The Cokes are in the icebox,
popcorn's on the table
Me and my baby, yeah,
we're out here on the floor, oh yeah

So, Mister, Mr. D.J.
keep those records playing
coz I'm having
such a good time,
dancing with my baby

Everybody's swinging,
Sally's doing that twist now
If you playrequests now,
I've got a few for you
Play that one called "Soul Twist".
Play that one called "I Know"
Don't forget them "Mashed Potatoe"
no other songs will do

So, Mister, Mr. D.J.
keep those records playing
coz I'm having
such a good time,
dancing with my baby

Having a party

So, Mister, Mr. D.J.
keep those records playing
coz I'm having
such a good time,
dancing with my baby

Having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
on the radio
Yeah
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
yeah
on the radio

bring it way down now
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
on the radio
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
where is it
on the radio
just two more times
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
on the radio
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
on the radio
Yeah, yeah, oh oh


----------



## jazz lady

*tonight, tonight...*

Celebrate good times, come on! (Let's celebrate)
Celebrate good times, come on! (Let's celebrate)

There's a party goin' on right here
A celebration to last throughout the years
So bring your good times, and your laughter too
We gonna celebrate your party with you

Come on now

Celebration
Let's all celebrate and have a good time
Celebration
We gonna celebrate and have a good time

It's time to come together
It's up to you, what's your pleasure

Everyone around the world
Come on!

Yahoo! It's a celebration
Yahoo!

Celebrate good times, come on!
It's a celebration
Celebrate good times, come on!
Let's celebrate

We're gonna have a good time tonight
Let's celebrate, it's all right
We're gonna have a good time tonight
Let's celebrate, it's all right

Baby...

We're gonna have a good time tonight (Ce-le-bra-tion)
Let's celebrate, it's all right
We're gonna have a good time tonight (Ce-le-bra-tion)
Let's celebrate, it's all right

Yahoo!
Yahoo!

Celebrate good times, come on! (Let's celebrate)
Celebrate good times, come on!
It's a celebration!
Celebrate good times, come on! (Let's celebrate)

(ad lib)

Come on and celebrate, good times, tonight (Celebrate good times, come on!)
'Cause everything's gonna be all right
Let's celebrate (Celebrate good times, come on)
(Let's celebrate)...

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## dems4me

*Anyone?*

Lazy yellow moon comin’ up tonite,
Shinin’ thru the trees,
Crickets are singin’ and lightning bugs
Are floatin on the breeze
Baby get ready.....

Across the field where the creek turns back by the ole stump road
I’m gonna take you to a special place that nobody knows
Baby get ready.....ooooooooooo

You and me going fishing in the dark,
Lying on our backs and counting the stars
Where the cool grass grows.
Down by the river in the full moon light,
We’ll be fallin’ in love in the middle of the night
Just movin’ slow...

Stayin’ the whole night thru, feels so good to be with you...

Spring is almost over and the summer’s come
And the days are gettin’ long
Waited all winter for the time to be right, just to take you along
Baby get ready.....

And it don’t matter if we sit forever and the fish don’t bite
Jump in the river and cool ourselves from the heat of the night
Baby get ready.....ooooooooooo.


----------



## cattitude

dems4me said:
			
		

> Lazy yellow moon comin’ up tonite,
> Shinin’ thru the trees,
> Crickets are singin’ and lightning bugs
> Are floatin on the breeze
> Baby get ready.....
> 
> Across the field where the creek turns back by the ole stump road
> I’m gonna take you to a special place that nobody knows
> Baby get ready.....ooooooooooo
> 
> You and me going fishing in the dark,
> Lying on our backs and counting the stars
> Where the cool grass grows.
> Down by the river in the full moon light,
> We’ll be fallin’ in love in the middle of the night
> Just movin’ slow...
> 
> Stayin’ the whole night thru, feels so good to be with you...
> 
> Spring is almost over and the summer’s come
> And the days are gettin’ long
> Waited all winter for the time to be right, just to take you along
> Baby get ready.....
> 
> And it don’t matter if we sit forever and the fish don’t bite
> Jump in the river and cool ourselves from the heat of the night
> Baby get ready.....ooooooooooo.




I'm afraid of the water...especially at night.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm afraid of the water...especially at night.


It didn't look that way LAST weekend.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm afraid of the water...especially at night.


Then I'd hate to see ya when you are doing something you have no fear of...


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> Then I'd hate to see ya when you are doing something you have no fear of...




: :  

She just just couldn't resist a forumite skinny dip...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Then I'd hate to see ya when you are doing something you have no fear of...



I had to save my buddy.


----------



## cattitude

dems4me said:
			
		

> : :
> 
> She just just couldn't resist a forumite skinny dip...



I was not nekkid.


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> I had to save my buddy.




awwwww...


----------



## tomchamp

I got my finger on the trigger
But I don't know who to trust
When I look into your eyes
There's just devils and dust
We're a long, long way from home, Bobbie
Home's a long, long way from us
I feel a dirty wind blowing
Devils and dust

I got God on my side
I'm just trying to survive
What if what you do to survive
Kills the things you love
Fear's a powerful thing
It can turn your heart black you can trust
It'll take your God filled soul 
And fill it with devils and dust

Well I dreamed of you last night
In a field of blood and stone
The blood began to dry
The smell began to rise
Well I dreamed of you last night
In a field of mud and bone
Your blood began to dry
The smell began to rise

We've got God on our side
We're just trying to survive
What if what you do to survive
Kills the things you love
Fear's a powerful thing
It'll turn your heart black you can trust
It'll take your God filled soul
Fill it with devils and dust

Now every woman and every man
They want to take a righteous stand
Find the love that God wills
And the faith that He commands
I've got my finger on the trigger
And tonight faith just ain't enough
When I look inside my heart 
There's just devils and dust

Well I've got God on my side
And I'm just trying to survive
What if what you do to survive
Kills the things you love
Fear's a dangerous thing
It can turn your heart black you can trust
It'll take your God filled soul
Fill it with devils and dust

It'll take your God filled soul

Fill it with devils and dust


----------



## kwillia




----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> It'll take your God filled soul
> And fill it with devils and dust





			
				kwillia said:
			
		

>


Great. There goes Kwillia for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## tomchamp

Been on a barbed wire highway 40 days and nights
I ain't complain'n that's my job and it suits me right
I got a sweet soul fever rushin' around my head
I'm gonna sleep tonight in Maria's bed

Got on a dead man's suit and smilin' skull ring
Lucky graveyard boots and a song to sing
I keep my heart in my work, my troubles in my head
And I keep my soul in Maria's bed

I been up on sugar mountain, 'cross the sweet blue sea
I walked the valley of love and tears and mystery
I got run out'a luck and gave myself up for dead
Then I drank the cool clear waters from Maria's bed

She give me candy stick kisses 'neath a wolf dog moon
One sweet breath and she'll take you, mister, to the upper room

I was burned by the angels, sold wings of lead
Then I fell in the roses and sweet salvation of Maria's bed

I been out in the desert, doin' my time
Siftin' through the dust for fools gold, lookin' for a sign
Holy man said, "Hold on, brother, there's a light up ahead."
Ain't nothin' like the light that shines on me in Maria's bed

Well I take my blessings at the riverhead
I'm living in the light of Maria's bed


----------



## tomchamp

Blind man wavin' by the side of the road
I'm in a flat bed Ford carrying a heavy load
With a sweet thing sippin' on a blueberry wine
On a flat black highway down in Carolina
Black bird slippin' in a sky of blue

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you, honey
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Little boy carryin' a fishin' pole
Little girl pickin' berries straight off of the vine
Brown bag filled with a little green toad
We hook 'em through the lip and throw 'em off of the line
Your sweet brown legs got me feeling so blue

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Black car shinin' on a Sunday morn
Mama go to church now, Mama go to church now
Friday night daddy's shirt is torn
Daddy's goin' downtown, daddy's goin' downtown
Ain't no one understand this sweet thing we do

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Field turned up, the seed is sowed
Rain comin' in from over 'cross the road
Big black curtain coming 'cross the field
Blind 'll see, the lame will be healed
Brown eyed girl, I turned my back on you, now it's lonely

All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you,
Ain't nothin' in this world take away these blues

All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> All I'm thinkin' about is you
> All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
> All I'm thinkin' about is you
> All I'm thinkin' about is you
> All I'm thinkin' about is you
> Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
> All I'm thinkin' about is you


Possibly my fav from that CD...


----------



## meangirl

*Better Than Ezra* 

Allie woke up 8AM, graduation day.
Got into a car, crashed along the way.

When we arrived late to the wake,
Stole the urn while they looked away,
And drove to the beach 'cause I knew you'd want it that way.

And you were standing on the hood of the car
Singing out loud when the sun came up.

And I know I wasn't right, but it felt so good.
And your mother didn't mind, like I thought she would.
And that REM song was playing in my mind.
And three and a half minutes, felt like a lifetime

felt like a lifetime

And you move like water, yeah
I could drown in you.
And I felt so deep once, till you pulled me through


----------



## tomchamp

*My Fav! Did he do this?*

She took off her stockings, I held them to my face.
She had your ankles, I felt filled with grace.
"Two hundred dollars straight in, 
Two-fifty up the ass," she smiled and said.
She unbuckled my belt, pulled back her hair,
And sat in front of me on the bed.
She said, "Honey how's that feel, do you want me to go slow?" 
My eyes drifted out the window, down to the road below.

I felt my stomach tighten. The sun bloodied the sky
And sliced through the hotel blinds. I closed my eyes.
Sunlight on the Amatitlan, sunlight streaming thru your hair.
In the Valle de dos Rios, smell of mock orange filled the air.
We rode with the vaqueros, down into cool rivers of green.
I was sure the work and that smile coming out 'neath your hat
Was all I'd ever need.
Somehow all you ever need's, never really quite enough you know.
You and I, Maria, we learned it's so.

She slipped me out of her mouth, "You're ready," she said.
She took off her bra and panties, wet her finger, slipped it inside her,
And crawled over me on the bed.
She poured me another whisky, 
Said, "Here's to the best you ever had." 
We laughed and made a toast.
It wasn't the best I ever had,
Not even close.


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> Love it!


----------



## cattitude

Dear Abby, Dear Abby ...
My feet are too long
My hair's falling out and my rights are all wrong
My friends they all tell me that I've no friends at all
Won't you write me a letter, Won't you give me a call
Signed Bewildered

Bewildered, Bewildered...

Chorus:
You have no complaint
You are what your are and you ain't what you ain't
So listen up Buster, and listen up good
Stop wishing for bad luck and knocking on wood

Dear Abby, Dear Abby...
My fountain pen leaks
My wife hollers at me and my kids are all freaks
Every side I get up on is the wrong side of bed
If it weren't so expensive I'd wish I were dead
Signed Unhappy

Unhappy, Unhappy...

Repeat Chorus

Dear Abby, Dear Abby...
You won't believe this
But my stomach makes noises whenever I kiss
My girlfriend tells me It's all in my head
But my stomach tells me to write you instead
Signed Noise-maker

Noise-maker, Noise-maker

Repeat Chorus

Dear Abby, Dear Abby...
Well I never thought
That me and my girlfriend would ever get caught
We were sitting in the back seat just shooting the breeze
With her hair up in curlers and her pants to her knees
Signed Just Married

Just Married, Just Married...


----------



## Toxick

If I, I get to know your name
Well if I, could trace your private number, baby

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
I want some, want some

I set my sights on you
(And no one else will do)
And I, I've got to have my way now, baby

All I know is that to me
You look like you're having fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out here I come

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

I got to be your friend now, baby
And I would like to move in just a little bit closer

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round


I want your love...
I want your love...

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round


I want your love...
I want your love...


----------



## tomchamp

Rainey Williams' playground was the Mott Haven streets where he ran past melted candles and flower wreaths, names and photos of young black faces, whose death and blood consecrated these places. Rainey's mother said, "Rainey stay at my side, for you are my blessing you are my pride. It's your love here that keeps my soul alive. I want you to come home from school and stay inside."

Rainey'd do his work and put his books away. There was a channel showed a western movie everyday. Lynette brought him home books on the black cowboys of the Oklahoma range and the Seminole scouts who fought the tribes of the Great Plains. Summer come and the days grew long. Rainey always had his mother's smile to depend on. Along a street of stray bullets he made his way, to the warmth of her arms at the end of each day.

Come the fall the rain flooded these homes, here in Ezekiel's valley of dry bones, it fell hard and dark to the ground. It fell without a sound. Lynette took up with a man whose business was the boulevard, whose smile was fixed in a face that was never off guard. In the pipes 'neath the kitchen sink his secrets he kept. In the day, behind drawn curtains, in Lynette's bedroom he slept.

Then she got lost in the days. The smile Rainey depended on dusted away, the arms that held him were no more his home. He lay at night his head pressed to her chest listening to the ghost in her bones.

In the kitchen Rainey slipped his hand between the pipes. From a brown bag pulled five hundred dollar bills and stuck it in his coat side, stood in the dark at his mother's bed, brushed her hair and kissed her eyes.

In the twilight Rainey walked to the station along streets of stone. Through Pennsylvania and Ohio his train drifted on. Through the small towns of Indiana the big train crept, as he lay his head back on the seat and slept. He awoke and the towns gave way to muddy fields of green, corn and cotton and an endless nothin' in between. Over the rutted hills of Oklahoma the red sun slipped and was gone. The moon rose and stripped the earth to its bone.


----------



## cattitude

(Good lovin' . . .) 
(Good lovin' . . .) 
(Good lovin' . . .) 

I was feelin' . . . so bad, 
I asked my family doctor just what I had, 
I said, "Doctor, . . . 
(Doctor . . .) 
Mr. M.D., . . . 
(Doctor . . .) 
Now can you tell me, tell me, tell me, 
What's ailin' me?" 
(Doctor . . .) 

He said, "Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, 
(Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah) 
Yes, indeed, all you really need . . . 
(Is good lovin') 
Gimme that good, good lovin . . . 
(Good lovin') 
All I need is lovin' . . . 
(Good lovin') 
Good lovin', baby. 

Baby please, squeeze me tight . . . (Squeeze me tight) 
Now don't you want your baby to feel alright? (Feel alright) 
I said Baby . . . (Baby) . . . now it's for sure . . . (it's for sure) 
I got the fever, Baby, Baby, but you've got the cure 
(You've got the cure) 

I said, "Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, 
(Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah) 
Yes, indeed, all I really need . . . 
(Is good lovin') 
Gimme that good, good lovin . . . 
(Good lovin') 
All I need is lovin' . . . 
(Good lovin') 
Good lovin', baby.


----------



## cattitude

You don't own me, I'm not just one of your many toys
You don't own me, don't say I can't go with other boys

And don't tell me what to do
And don't tell me what to say
And please, when I go out with you
Don't put me on display, 'cause

You don't own me, don't try to change me in any way
You don't own me, don't tie me down 'cause I'd never stay

Oh, I don't tell you what to say
I don't tell you what to do
So just let me be myself
That's all I ask of you

I'm young and I love to be young
I'm free and I love to be free
To live my life the way I want
To say and do whatever I please

A-a-a-nd don't tell me what to do
Oh-h-h-h don't tell me what to say
And please, when I go out with you
Don't put me on display

I don't tell you what to say
Oh-h-h-h don't tell you what to do
So just let me be myself
That's all I ask of you

I'm young and I love to be young
I'm free and I love to be free
To live my life the way I want


----------



## meangirl

She's a very kinky girl
The kind you don't take home to mother
She will never let your spirits down
Once you get her off the street, ow girl
She likes the boys in the band
She says that I'm her all-time favorite
When I make my move to her room it's the right time
She's never hard to please
ow no
That girl is pretty wild now
The girl's a super freak
The kind of girl you read about
In new-wave magazines
That girl is pretty kinky
The girl's a super freak
I really love to taste her
Every time we meet
She's all right, she's all right
That girl's all right with me, yeah
hay hay hay
She's a super freak, super freak
She's super-freaky, yow
Super freak, super freak
She's a very special girl
The kind of girl you want to know
From her head down to her toenails
Down to her feet, yeah
And she'll wait for me at backstage with her girlfriends
In a limousine
Going back in Chinatown
Three's not a crowd to her, she says


----------



## cattitude

Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing

I got your picture hangin' on the wall
It can't see or come to me when I call your name
I realize it's just a picture in a frame

I read your letters when you're not near
But they don't move me
And they don't groove me like when I hear
Your sweet voice whispering in my ear

Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing

I play the game, a fantasy
I pretend I'm not in reality
I need the shelter of your arms to comfort me

No other sound is quite the same as your name
No touch can do half as much to make me feel better
So let's stay together

I got some memories to look back on
And though they help me when you phone
I'm well aware nothing can take the place of being there

So let me get the real thing
So let me get the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing


----------



## cattitude

Seems I've got to have a change of scene 
Cause everynight I have the strangest dreams 
Inprisoned by the way it could have been 
Legt here on my own or so it seems 
I've got to leave before I start to scream 
Someone locked the door and turned the key 
Feeling alright 
Im not feeling good myself 
Feeling alright 
I don't have to feel alright 
I'm feeling good myself 
Boy you sure took me for a ride 
And even now I sit and wonder why 
That when I think of you I stop myself fron crying 
I just can't waist my time 
I must keep tryin 

Iv'e got to stop believing all your lies 
Cause there's to much to do before I die 

(Chorus)

Don't you get to lost in all I say 
But at the time you know 
I really felt that way 
But that was then and now you know its today 
Lord I can't escape I guess I'm here to stay 
Till someone comes along to take my place 
With a different name and a different face 

(Chorus)


----------



## kwillia

I met a devil woman

She took my heart away

She said
I had it comin' to me

But I wanted it that way.
A think that any love is good lovin'
and
So I took what I could get mmh

Oooh
oooh she looked at me with big brown eyes
And said:
You ain't seen nothin' yet

B-B-B-Baby
you just ain't seen nothin' yet

Here's something that you never gonna forget

B-B-B-Baby
you just ain't seen nothin' yet.
And now I'm feelin' better

Cos I found out for shure.
She took me to her doctor
And he told me of a cure.
He said that any love is good love . . .
You ain't seen nothin' yet . . .


----------



## cattitude

I know something about love. You've gotta want it bad 
If that guy's got into your blood, go out and get him 
If you want him to be the very part of you 
That makes you want to breathe, here's the thing to do... 

(Reff
Tell him that you're never gonna leave him 
Tell him that you're always gonna love him 
Tell him, tell him, tell him, tell him right now 

I know something about love. You gotta show it and make him 
See the moon up above. Reach out and get it 
If you want him to make your heart sing out 
And if you want him to only think of you... 

(Repeat Reff)

Ever since the world began it's been that way 
For man and woman were created to make love their destiny 
Then why should true love be so complicated? Oh... 

I know something about love. You gotta take it and 
Show him what the world is made of, one kiss will prove it 
If you want him to be always by your side 
Take his hand tonight and swallow your foolish pride and.. 

(Repeat Reff)


----------



## cattitude

Yes, I would like to get to know you, if I could
Like to get to know you
Finally I found, searching all around
Just was not the answer
One I thought was true
Looked a bit like you
Figured I might chance her
Hardly need to say
She went on her way
Said it was all over
Well it's been some time
And I guess that I'm just meant to be a rover

Now I can't promise that I'll spend a day with you
Can't promise that I'll find a way with you
Can't promise no
I can't promise that I'll love you
But I'd like to get to know you
Yes I would if I could


----------



## cattitude

The purpose of a man is to love a woman, 
And the purpose of a woman is to love a man,
So come on baby let's start today, come on baby let's play
The game of love, love, la la la la la love

It started long ago in the Garden of Eden 
When Adam said to Eve, baby, you're for me
So come on baby let's start today, come on baby let's play
The game of love, love, la la la la la love

Come on baby 'cause the time is right
Love your daddy with all your might
Put your arms around me, hold me tight
Play the game of love

The purpose of a man is to love a woman, 
And the purpose of a woman is to love a man,
So come on baby let's start today, come on baby let's play
The game of love, love, la la la la la love

The purpose of a man is to love a woman, 
And the purpose of a woman is to love a man,
So come on baby let's start today, come on baby let's play
The game of love, love, la la la la la love

Come on baby 'cause the time is right
Love your daddy with all your might
Put your arms around me, hold me tight
Play the game of love

The game of love, (love), love, (love), la la la la la love
The game of love, (love), love, (love), la la la la la love

The game of love baby, the game of la la la la love
The game of love baby, the game of la la la la love


----------



## tomchamp

You and me we were the pretenders
We let it all slip away
In the end what you don't surrender
Well the world just strips away

Girl, ain't no kindness in the face of strangers
Ain't gonna find no miracles here
Well you can wait on your blesses my darlin'
But I got a deal for you right here

I ain't lookin' for praise or pity
I ain't comin' 'round searchin' for a crutch
I just want someone to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Ain't no mercy on the streets of this town
Ain't no bread from heavenly skies
Ain't nobody drawin' wine from this blood
It's just you and me tonight

Tell me, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want something to hold on to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Oh girl that feeling of safety you prize
Well it comes at a hard hard price
You can't shut off the risk and the pain
Without losin' the love that remains
We're all riders on this train

So you've been broken and you've been hurt
Show me somebody who ain't
Yeah, I know I ain't nobody's bargain
But, hell, a little touchup
and a little paint...

You might need somethin' to hold on to
When all the answers, they don't amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch

Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that Human Touch
Feel a little of that Human Touch
Give me a little of that Human Touch
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

I’ve been working real hard, trying to get my hands clean,
Tonight we’ll drive that dusty road from monroe to angeline,
To buy you a gold ring and pretty dress of blue,
Baby just one kiss will get these things for you,
A kiss to seal our fate tonight,
A kiss to prove it all night.

(chorus)
Prove it all night,
Girl there’s nothing else that we can do,
Sp prove it all night, prove it all night,
And girl I’ll prove it all night for you.

Everybody’s got a hunger, a hunger they can’t resist,
There’s so much that you want, you deserve much more than this,
But if dreams came true, oh, wouldn’t that be nice,
But this ain’t no dream we’re living through tonight,
Girl, you want it, you take it, you pay the price.

(chorus)
Prove it all night, prove it all night girl and call the bluff,
Prove it all night, prove it all night and girl,
I prove it all night for your love.

Baby, tie your hair back in a long white bow,
Meet me in the fields out behind the dynamo,
You hear the voices telling you not to go,
They made their choices and they’ll never know,
What it means to steal, to cheat, to lie,
What it’s like to live and die.
(chorus)
To prove it all night...


----------



## meangirl

Daylight, alright
I don’t know, I don’t know if it’s real
Been a long night and something ain’t right
You won’t show, you won’t show how you feel

No time ever seems right
To talk about the reasons why you and I fight
It’s high time to draw the line
Put an end to this game before it’s too late

Head games, it’s you and me baby
Head games, and I can’t take it anymore
Head games, I don’t wanna play the...
Head games

I daydream for hours it seems
I keep thinkin’ of you, yeah, thinkin’ of you
These daydreams, what do they mean? 
They keep haunting me, are they warning me? 

Daylight turns into night
We try and find the answer but it’s nowhere in sight
It’s always the same and you know who’s to blame
You know what I’m sayin’, still we keep on playin’

Head games, that’s all I get from you
Head games, and I can’t take it anymore
Head games, don’t wanna play the...
Head games

So near, so far away
We pass each other by ’cause we don’t know what to say
It’s so clear, I’m sorry to say
But if you wanna win you gotta learn how to play

Head games, always you and me, baby
Head games, ’till I can’t take it anymore
Head games, instead of makin’ love
Head games, ooh

Head games, always you and me, baby
Head games, ’till I can’t take it anymore, no more
Head games, instead of makin’ love, we play
Head games

Head games, in the first degree
Head games, yeah, always you and me
Head games, why do you do it baby? 
Head games


----------



## Agee

Hey kids rock and roll, 
Rock on, ooh my soul 
Hey kids boogey too, did ya 

Hey shout, summertime blues, 
Jump up and down in my blue suede shoes 
Hey kids rock and roll, rock on 

And where do we go from here? 
Which is the way that's clear 

Still looking for that blue jean baby queen 
Prettiest girl I've ever seen 
See her shake on the movie screen, Jimmy Dean, (James Dean)

And where do we go from here?
Which is the way that's clear

Still looking for that blue jean baby queen 
Prettiest girl I've ever seen
See her shake on the movie screen... Jimmy Dean... Jimmy Dean, rock on, rock on, rock on


----------



## tomchamp

Well they blew up the chicken man in Philly last night now they blew up his house too
Down on the boardwalk they're gettin' ready for a fight gonna see what them racket boys can do

Now there's trouble busin' in from outta state and the D.A. can't get no relief
Gonna be a rumble out on the promenade and the gamblin' commission's hangin' on by the skin of its teeth

CHORUS
Well now everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your makeup on fix your hair up pretty
And meet me tonight in Atlantic City

Well I got a job and tried to put my money away
But I got debts that no honest man can pay
So I drew what I had from the Central Trust
And I bought us two tickets on that Coast City bus

CHORUS

Now our luck may have died and our love may be cold but with you forever I'll stay
We're goin' out where the sand's turnin' to gold so put on your stockin's baby 'cause the night's getting cold
And everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back

Now I been lookin' for a job but it's hard to find
Down here it's just winners and losers and don't get caught on the wrong side of that line
Well I'm tired of comin' out on the losin' end
So honey last night I met this guy and I'm gonna do a little favor for him
Well I guess everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your hair up nice and set up pretty
and meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## cattitude

I know you wanna leave me, 
But I refuse to let you go
If I have to beg and plead for your sympathy, 
I don't mind coz' you mean that much to me

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Ain't to proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me, girl, don't you go 

Now I heard a cryin' man, 
Is half a man with no sense of pride
But if I have to cry to keep you, 
I don't mind weepin' if it'll keep you by my side

Ain't to proud to beg, sweet darlin
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Ain't to proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go

If I have to sleep on your doorstep 
All night and day just to keep you from walkin' away 
Let your friends laugh, even this I can stand 
Because I want to keep you any way I can

Ain't too proud to beg, sweet darlin' 
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Ain't to proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go 

Now I've gotta love so deep in the pit of my heart 
And each day it grows more and more 
I'm not ashamed to come and plead to you baby
If pleadin' keeps you from walkin' out that door

Ain't too proud to beg, you know it sweet darlin' 
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Ain't to proud to plead, baby, baby
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go
Baby, baby, baby, baby (sweet darling)


----------



## kwillia

You make me weep and wanna die
Just when you said we'd try
Lovin', touchin', squeezin' each other

When I'm alone all by myself
You're out with someone else
Lovin', touchin', squeezin' each other

You're tearin' me apart
Every day, every day
You're tearin' me apart
Oh what can I say?
You're tearin' me apart

It won't be long, yes till you're alone
When your lover, oh, he hasn't come home
Cause he's lovin' oo, he's touchin',
He's squeezin' another

He's tearin' you apart
Every day, every day
He's tearin' you apart
Oh girl what can you say?
Cause he's lovin', touchin' another
Now it's your turn, girl to cry
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na


----------



## cattitude

We skipped the light fandango 
Turned cartwheels 'cross the floor 
I was feeling kinda seasick 
But the crowd called out for more 
The room was humming harder 
As the ceiling flew away 
When we called out for another drink 
The waiter brought a tray 

And so it was that later 
As the miller told his tale 
That her face, at first just ghostly, 
Turned a whiter shade of pale
She said: "There is no reason 
And the truth is plain to see."
But I wandered through my playing cards 
And would not let her be 
One of sixteen vestal virgins 
Who were leaving for the coast 
And although my eyes were open 
They might have just as well've been closed


----------



## cattitude

Callin' out around the world
Are you ready for a brand new beat?
Summer's here and the time is right
For dancin' in the streets
They're dancin' in Chicago
Down in New Orleans
Up in New York City

All we need is music, sweet music
There'll be music everywhere
There'll be swingin', swayin' and records playin'
And dancin' in the streets

Oh, it doesn't matter what you wear
Just as long as you are there
So come on, every guy grab a girl
Everywhere around the world
There'll be dancin'
They're dancin' in the street

This is an invitation
Across the nation
A chance for the folks to meet
There'll be laughin' and singin' and music swingin'
And dancin' in the streets

Philadelphia, P.A. (Philadelphia, P.A.)
Baltimore and DC now (Baltimore and DC now)
Yeah don't forget the Motor City (can't forget the Motor City)

All we need is music, sweet music
There'll be music everywhere
There'll be swingin', swayin' and records playin'
And dancin' in the street, yeah

Oh, it doesn't matter what you wear
Just as long as you are there
So come on, every guy grasp a girl
Everywhere around the world
There'll be dancin'
They're dancin' in the streets

Philadelphia, P.A. (Philadelphia, P.A.)
Baltimore and DC now (Baltimore and DC now)
Yeah don't forget the Motor City (can't forget the Motor City)
All the way down in L.A. California
Not to mention Halifax Nova Scotia
Manchester
Alexandria, Virginia, Virginia


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> We skipped the light fandango
> Turned cartwheels 'cross the floor
> I was feeling kinda seasick
> But the crowd called out for more
> The room was humming harder
> As the ceiling flew away
> When we called out for another drink
> The waiter brought a tray
> 
> And so it was that later
> As the miller told his tale
> That her face, at first just ghostly,
> Turned a whiter shade of pale
> She said: "There is no reason
> And the truth is plain to see."
> But I wandered through my playing cards
> And would not let her be
> One of sixteen vestal virgins
> Who were leaving for the coast
> And although my eyes were open
> They might have just as well've been closed





Oh yeah...


----------



## cattitude

You're sweet as a honey bee
But like a honey bee stings
You've gone and left my heart in pain
All you left is our favorite song
The one we danced to all night long
It used to bring sweet memories
Of a tender love that used to be

Now it's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone
It's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone

A sentimental fool am I
to hear a old love song
And wanna cry
But the melody keeps haunting me
Reminding me how in love we used to be
Keep hearing the part that used to touch my heart
Saying together forever
Breaking up never

It's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone
It's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone

Precious memories keep a lingering on
Everytime I hear our favorite song
Now you're gone
Left this emptiness
I only reminisce
The happiness we spent
We used to dance on the music
Make romance through the music

It's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone
It's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone

It's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone
It's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone


----------



## tomchamp

Lights out tonight
trouble in the heartland
Got a head-on collision
smashin' in my guts, man
I'm caught in a cross fire
that I don't understand
But there's one thing I know for sure girl
I don't give a damn
For the same old played out scenes
I don't give a damn
For just the in betweens
Honey, I want the heart, I want the soul
I want control right now
talk about a dream
Try to make it real
you wake up in the night
With a fear so real
Spend your life waiting
for a moment that just don't come
Well, don't waste your time waiting

CHORUS
Badlands, you gotta live it everyday
Let the broken hearts stand
As the price you've gotta pay
We'll keep pushin' till it's understood
and these badlands start treating us good

Workin' in the fields
till you get your back burned
Workin' 'neath the wheel
till you get your facts learned
Baby I got my facts
learned real good right now
You better get it straight darling
Poor man wanna be rich,
rich man wanna be king
And a king ain't satisfied
till he rules everything
I wanna go out tonight,
I wanna find out what I got
Well I believe in the love that you gave me

I believe in the love that you gave me
I believe in the faith that could save me
I believe in the hope
and I pray that some day
It may raise me above these

CHORUS

mmmmmmmm, mmmmm, mmmmmm

For the ones who had a notion,
a notion deep inside
That it ain't no sin
to be glad you're alive
I wanna find one face
that ain't looking through me
I wanna find one place,
I wanna spit in the face of these badlands

CHORUS


----------



## cattitude

In the still of the night 
I held you 
Held you tight 
'Cause I love 
Love you so 
Promise I'll never 
Let you go 
In the still of the night 

I remember 
That night in May 
The stars were bright above 
I'll hope and I'll pray 
To keep your precious love 
Well before the light 
Hold me again 
With all of your might 
In the still of the night 
(In the still of the night) 

So before the light 
Hold me again 
With all of your might 
In the still of the night 
(In the still of the night) 
In the still of the night


----------



## jazz lady

[Cynthia:] Get up and dance to the music!
Get on up and dance to the funky music!

[All:] Dance to the Music, Dance to the Music

[Freddie:] Hey Greg!

[Greg:] What?

[Freddie:] All we need is a drummer,
for people who only need a beat
I'm gonna add a little guitar :guitar:
and make it easy to move your feet

[Larry:] I'm gonna add some bottom,
so that the dancers just won't hide

[Sly:] You might like to hear my organ
playing "Ride Sally Ride"  
You might like to hear the horns blowin',
Cynthia on the throne, yeah!
Cynthia & Jerry got a message they're sayin':

[Cynthia:] All the squares, go home!

[All:] Dance to the Music, Dance to the Music
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## cattitude

When your baby leaves you all alone 
And nobody calls you on the phone 
Ah, don't you feel like crying? 
Don't you feel like crying? 
Well here I am my honey 
Oh, come on you cry to me. 

When you're all alone in your lonely room 
And there's nothing but the smell of her perfume 
Ah don't you feel like crying 
Don't you feel like crying? 
Ah don't you feel like crying? 
Come on, come on cry to me. 

Well nothing could be sadder 
Than a glass of wine, all alone 
Loneliness, loneliness, it's such a waste of time 
Oh-oh yeah

You don't ever have to walk alone, oh you see 
Oh come on, take my hand and baby won't you walk with me? 
Oh ya 

When you're waiting for a voice to come 
In the night and there is no one 
Ah don't you feel like crying? (cry to me) 
Don't you feel like crying? (cry to me) 
Ah don't you feel like a-ca-ca-cra-co-cra-co-cra-cra, (cry to me) 
Cra-co-cra-co-cra-cra crying? (cry to me) 
Ah don't you feel like a-cra-co-cra-co-cra-cra, 
Cra-co-cra-co-cra-cra crying?...


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> You make me weep and wanna die
> Just when you said we'd try
> Lovin', touchin', squeezin' each other
> .......




Its only been 3 days since I posted that


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Ah don't you feel like a-cra-co-cra-co-cra-cra,
> Cra-co-cra-co-cra-cra crying?...


Now I do.


----------



## cattitude

The night we met I knew I needed you so 
And if I had the chance I'd never let you go 
So won't you say you love me 
I'll make you so proud of me 
We'll make 'em turn their heads 
Every place we go 
So won't you please 

(Be my be my baby) Be my little baby 
(I want it only say) Say you'll be my darling 
(Be my be my baby) Be my baby now 
(I want it only say) Ooh, ohh, ohh, oh 

I'll make you happy, baby 
Just wait and see 
For every kiss you give me 
I'll give you three 
Oh, since the day I saw you 
I have been waiting for you 
You know I will adore you 
Till eternity 
So won't you please 

(Be my be my baby) Be my little baby 
(I want it only say) Say you'll be my darling 
(Be my be my baby) Be my baby now 
(I want it only say) Ooh, ohh, ohh, ohh, oh 

[INSTRUMENTAL]

So come on and please 
(Be my be my baby) Be my little baby 
(I want it only say) Say you'll be my darling 
(Be my be my baby) Be my baby now 
(I want it only say) Ooh, ohh, ohh, oh 

(Be my be my baby) Be my little baby 
(I want it only say) Ooh-oh-oh-oh, ooh-oh-oh-oh 
(Be my be my baby) Oh-oh-oh, oohh... 
(I want it only say) Oh, oh, oh, oh, oooohh...


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> Its only been 3 days since I posted that




I thought she had you on iggy :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> Its only been 3 days since I posted that





I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord....


----------



## cattitude

(Stay) 
A-a-a-a-ah, just a little bit longer 
(Please) 
Please, please, please, please 
Tell me you're going to 

Now, how your daddy don't mind 
And your mommy don't mind 
If we have another dance 
Yeah, just one more 
One more time 

Oh, won't you stay 
Just a little bit longer 
Please let me hear 
You say that you will 
Say you will 

Won't you press your sweet lips 
To mine 
Won't you say you love me 
All of the time 

(Stay) 
Just a little bit longer 
(Please) 
Please, please, please, please 
Tell me you're going to 

Come on, come on, come on and ... yey-yey-yeh 
Come on, come on, come on and stay-yey-yey-yeh 
Come on, come on, come on and stay, woops! 
Come on, come on, come on...


----------



## cattitude

I've been meaning to tell you 
I've got this feelin' that won't subside 
I look at you and I fantasize 
You're mine tonight 
Now I've got you in my sights 

With these hungry eyes 
One look at you and I can't disguise 
I've got hungry eyes 
I feel the magic between you and I 

I wanna hold you so hear me out 
I wanna show you what love's all about 
Darlin' tonight 
Now I've got you in my sights 

With these hungry eyes 
One look at you and I can't disguise 
I've got hungry eyes 
I feel the magic between you and I 
I've got hungry eyes 
Now I've got you in my sights 
With those hungry eyes 
Now did I take you by surprise 

I need you to see 
This love was meant to be 

[SOLO]

I've got hungry eyes 
One look at you and I can't disguise 
I've got hungry eyes 
I feel the magic between you and I 
I've got hungry eyes 
Now I've got you in my sights 
With those hungry eyes 
Now did I take you by surprise 
With my hungry eyes 
I need... 
Hungry eyes 
Now I've got you in my sights 
With my hungry eyes


----------



## tomchamp

*Bring Back The East Street Band!*

Bobby's got a gun that he keeps beneath his pillow (oh yeah)
Out on the street your chances are zero (oh yeah)
Take a look around you (come on down)
It ain't too complicated
You're messin' with Murder Incorporated

Now you check over your shoulder everywhere that you go (oh yeah)
Walkin' down the street, there's eyes in every shadow (oh yeah)
You better take a look around you (come on down)
That equipment you got's so outdated
You can't compete with Murder Incorporated
Everywhere you look now there's Murder Incorporated

So you keep a little secret down deep inside your dresser drawer
From dealing with the heat you're feelin' down on the killin' floor
No matter where you step you feel you're never out of danger
So the comfort that you keep's a gold-plated snub-nose thirty-two
I heard that you

You got a job downtown, man it leaves your head cold (oh yea)
And everywhere you look life ain't got no soul (oh yeah)
That apartment you live in feels like it's just a place to hide
When your walkin' down the streets you won't meet no one eye to eye
Now the cops reported you as just another homicide
I can tell that you was just frustrated
from livin' with Murder Incorporated

Incorporated
Everywhere you look now
Murder Incorporated
Down on your knees
Murder Incorporated
Everywhere that you turn it's murder Incorporated




  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

I was justified when I was five
Raising cane, I spit in your eye
Times are changing, now the poor get fat
But the fever’s gonna catch you when the b!tch gets back

Eat meat on friday that’s alright
Even like steak on a saturday night
I can b!tch the best at your social do’s
I get high in the evening sniffing pots of glue

I’m a b!tch, I’m a b!tch
Oh the b!tch is back
Stone cold sober as a matter of fact
I can b!tch, I can b!tch
`cause I’m better than you
It’s the way that I move
The things that I do

I entertain by picking brains
Sell my soul by dropping names
I don’t like those, my god, what’s that
Oh it’s full of nasty habits when the b!tch gets back

I’m a b!tch, I’m a b!tch
Oh the b!tch is back
Stone cold sober as a matter of fact
I can b!tch, I can b!tch
`cause I’m better than you
It’s the way that I move
The things that I do


----------



## jazz lady

I said upside down
You’re turning me
You’re giving love instinctively
Around and round you’re turning me

Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round
Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round

Instinctively you give to me
The love that I need
I cherish the moments with you
Respectfully I see to thee
I’m aware that you’re cheating
When no one makes me feel like you do

Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round
Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round

I know you got charm and appeal
You always play the field
I’m crazy you are mine
As long as the sun continues to shine
There’s a place in my heart for you
That’s the bottomline

Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round
Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round

Instinctively you give to me
The love that I need
I cherish the moments with you
Respectfully I see to thee
I’m aware that you’re cheating
But no one makes me feel like you do

Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round
Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round

Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round
Upside down
Boy, you turn me
Inside out
And round and round

Upside down you’re turning me
You’re giving love instinctively
Around and round you’re turning me
I see to thee respectfully

Upside down you’re turning me
You’re giving love instinctively
Around and round you’re turning me
I see to thee respectfully

I said a upside down you’re turning me
You’re giving love instinctively
Around and round you’re turning me


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said "you know you always have the
> Lord by your side"
> 
> And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
> Twenty red lights in his honor
> Thank you Jesus, thank you lord....


 

I sure do miss Rose Red!


----------



## jazz lady

Wishin’ and hopin’ and thinkin’ and prayin’
Plannin’ and dreamin’ each night of his charms
That won’t get you into his arms
So if you’re lookin’ to find love you can share
All you gotta do is hold him and kiss him and love him
And show him that you care

Show him that you care just for him
Do the things he likes to do
Wear your hair just for him, ’cause
You won’t get him
Thinkin’ and a-prayin’, wishin’ and a-hopin’

’cause wishin’ and hopin’ and thinkin’ and prayin’
Plannin’ and dreamin’ his kisses will start
That won’t get you into his heart
So if you’re thinkin’ of how great true love is

All you gotta do is hold him and kiss him and squeeze him and love him
Yeah, just do it
And after you do, you will be his

You gotta show him that you care just for him
Do the things he likes to do
Wear your hair just for him, ’cause
You won’t get him
Thinkin’ and a-prayin’, wishin’ and a-hopin’

’cause wishin’ and hopin’ and thinkin’ and prayin’
Plannin’ and dreamin’ his kisses will start
That won’t get you into his heart
So if you’re thinkin’ of how great true love is

All you gotta do is hold him and kiss him and squeeze him and love him
Yeah, just do it
And after you do, you will be his
You will be his
You will be his


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I sure do miss Rose Red!


Me too...:sad: She should hitting Maryland today tho...


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> *Bring Back The East Street Band!*
> 
> :guitar:


"Jungle Land" 

One of the best


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I sure do miss Rose Red!



 

and I was just coming into my own...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> She should be hitting Maryland today tho...


And the Tiki Bar shortly afterwards.


----------



## Agee

*Dusty Springfield Version*

In the cool of the evening
When everything is getting kind of groovy
You call me up and ask me
Would I like to go with you and see a movie? 
First I say no, I’ve got some plans for tonight
And then I stop and say all right
Love is kind of crazy with a spooky little boy like you

You always keep me guessing
I never seem to know what you are thinking
And if a girl looks at you
It’s for sure your little eye will be a-winking
I get confused, I never know where I stand
And then you smile and hold my hand
Love is kind of crazy with a spooky little boy like you
Spooky

If you decide some day to stop this little game that you are a-playing
I’m gonna tell you all the things my heart’s been a-dying to be saying
Just like a ghost you’ve been a-haunting my dreams
But now I know you’re not what you seem
Love is kind of crazy with a spooky little boy like you
Spooky

Ahh, ahh, spooky, mmm, spooky, ahh, ahh, ahh, spooky, ooh, spooky
Ahh, aah, aah, spooky


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love is kind of crazy with a spooky little boy like you
> Spooky



Hey Otter!!! When does Bobby get back.  :sigh:


----------



## tomchamp

*End up like a dog that was beat to much!*

Born down in a dead man's town
The first kick I took was when I hit the ground
You end up like a dog that's been beat too much
Till you spend half your life just covering up

Born in the U.S.A.
I was born in the U.S.A.
I was born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.

Got in a little hometown jam
So they put a rifle in my hand
Sent me off to a foreign land
To go and kill the yellow man

Born in the U.S.A.
I was born in the U.S.A.
I was born in the U.S.A.
I was born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.

Come back home to the refinery
Hiring man says "Son if it was up to me"
Went down to see my V.A. man
He said "Son, don't you understand"

I had a brother at Khe Sahn fighting off the Viet Cong
They're still there, he's all gone

He had a woman he loved in Saigon
I got a picture of him in her arms now

Down in the shadow of the penitentiary
Out by the gas fires of the refinery
I'm ten years burning down the road
Nowhere to run ain't got nowhere to go

Born in the U.S.A.
I was born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
I'm a long gone Daddy in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.
I'm a cool rocking Daddy in the U.S.A.


----------



## cattitude

Hook: 
Hoo Hah Hoo 
I hear something saying 
Hoo Hah Hoo Hah 
Well don't you know 

Chrous: 
That's the sound of the men working on the chain gang 
(Repeat) 
(Repeat Hook) 
(Repeat Chrous) 

Verse 1: 
All day long they work so hard 
Till sun is gone down 
Working highways and byways and wearing a frown 
You hear them moaning their lives away 
Till you hear somebody say that 
(Repeat Chrous 2x) 

All day long their saying mmh 
I'm going home one of these days 
I'm going home see my woman 
Who I love so dear 
But meanwhile I've got to work right here 
(Repeat Chrous) 
(Reapeat Hook)


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love is kind of crazy with a spooky little boy like you


Something you want to tell us, Mr. Gasm?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Something you want to tell us, Mr. Gasm?


I had to go back and re-read it myself...  What a waste of a 38 inch inseam...


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> and I was just coming into my own...


Catt-Ta-Ta-Tude,

I seem to recall some lyrics...

"Nothing Compares to You"


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Something you want to tell us, Mr. Inseam?



New name of the week.  credit Kwillia


----------



## jazz lady

They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot
With a pink hotel, a boutique
And a swinging hot spot
Don’t it always seem to go
That you don’t know what you’ve got
Till it’s gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

They took all the trees
Put ’em in a tree museum
And they charged the people
A dollar and a half just to see ’em
Don’t it always seem to go
That you don’t know what you’ve got
Till it’s gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

Hey farmer farmer
Put away that d.d.t. now
Give me spots on my apples
But leave me the birds and the bees
Please!
Don’t it always seem to go
That you don’t know what you’ve got
Till it’s gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot

Late last night
I heard the screen door slam
And a big yellow taxi
Took away my old man
Don’t it always seem to go
That you don’t know what you’ve got
Till it’s gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot


----------



## kwillia

I've got a feeling we could be serious, girl;
Right at this moment, I could promise you the world.
Before we go crazy, before we explode,
There's something 'bout me, baby, you got to know, you got to know.

I get off on 57 Chevys;
I get off on screaming guitar.
Like the way it hits me every time it hits me.
I've got a rock and roll, I've got a rock and roll heart.


Feels like we're falling into the arms of the night,
So if you're not ready, don't be holdin' me so tight.
I guess there's nothing left for me to explain;
Here's what you're gettin' and I don't want to change, I don't want to change.


Chorus


I don't need to glitter, no Hollywood,
All you got to do is lay it down and you lay it down good.


Chorus


----------



## meangirl

What day is it 
And in what month 
This clock never seemed so alive 
I can't keep up and I can't back down 
I've been losing so much time 

Cause it's you and me and all of the people 
Nothing to do, nothing to lose 
And it's you and me and all of the people and 
I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you 

All of the things that I want to say 
Just aren't coming out right 
I'm tripping on words, you got my head spinning 
I don't know where to go from here 

Cause it's you and me and all of the people 
With nothing to do, nothing to prove 
And it's you and me and all of the people and 
I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off you 

Something about you now 
I can't quite figure out 
Everything she does is beautiful 
Everything she does is right 

Cause it's you and me and all of the people 
With nothing to do, nothing to lose 
And it's you and me and all of the people and 
I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of 

You and me and all of the people 
With nothing to do nothin to prove and 
It's you and me and all of the people and 
I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you 

What day is it 
And in what month 
This clock never seemed so alive


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I had to go back and re-read it myself... What a waste of a 38 inch inseam...


  Maybe he needs a little MJ:

Michael: a buh-buh buh buh-buh

J5: a buh-buh buh buh-buh

Michael: you went to school to learn, girl
Things you never, never knew before...

Jermaine: like I before e except after c...

Michael: and why 2 plus 2 makes four
Now now now, I’m gonna teach you...
J5: teach you, teach you

Michael: all about love, dear...
J5: all about love

Jermaine: sit yourself down, take a seat
All you gotta do is reapeat after me.

Chorus:

J5: abc
Michael: easy as...
J5: 123
Michael: or simple as...
J5: do re mi
Michael: abc, 123, baby, you and me girl!
J5: abc
Michael: easy as...
J5: 123
Michael: or simple as...
J5: do re mi
Michael: abc, 123, baby, you and me!

Tito: come on, let me love you just a little bit!
Jackie: come on, let me love you just a little bit!
Jermaine: I’m a going to teach how to sing it out!
Michael: come on, come one, come on
Let me show you what it’s all about!

Reading, writing and arithmetic
Are the branches of the learning tree

Jermaine: but without the roots of love every day, girl

Michael: your education ain’t complete
T-t-t-teacher’s gonna show you

J5: show you, show you

Michael: how to get an a!

J5: nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah!

Michael: spell me you
J5: add the two!
Jermaine: listen to me baby, that’s all you gotta do!

Repeat chorus

Bridge:
Michael: sit down, girl!
I think I love you!
No!
Get up, girl!
Show me what you can do!

Shake it, shake it, baby, come on now!
Shake it, shake it, baby, ooo oooh!
Shake it shake it, baby, huh!
Abc, baby, oo ooo!
123, baby, nah nah!
Do re mi, baby, huh!
That’s how easy love can be.

J5: abc
Michael: abc, it’s easy

Easy as123
It’s like counting up to 3
Or simple as do re mi
Sing a simple melody
All: that’s how easy love can be!


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Catt-Ta-Ta-Tude,
> 
> I seem to recall some lyrics...
> 
> "Nothing Compares to You"



  I must have been :drunk:


----------



## Kizzy

@ Jazz


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I must have been :drunk:


Like THAT never happens.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Something you want to tell us, Mr. Gasm?


:stooges: Why I oughta...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :stooges: Why I oughta...


 
 Ahhh...I needed a good boinking today. 



Maybe you'd like this song better?


I’m coming out
I’m coming
I’m coming out
I’m coming out
I’m coming out
I’m coming out

I’m coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I’m coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

There’s a new me coming out
And I just had to live
And I wanna give
I’m completely positive
I think this time around
I am gonna do it
Like you never do it
Like you never knew it
Ooh, I’ll make it through

The time has come for me
To break out of the shell
I have to shout
That I’m coming out

I’m coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I’m coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

I’m coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I’m coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show

I’ve got to show the world
All that I wanna be
And all my billities
There’s so much more to me
Somehow, I have to make them
Just understand
I got it well in hand
And, oh, how I’ve planned
I’m spreadin’ love
There’s no need to fear
And I just feel so glad
Everytime I hear:

I’m coming out
I want the world to know
Got to let it show
I’m coming out
I want the world to know
I got to let it show


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Like THAT never happens.


----------



## cattitude

dems4me said:
			
		

>



Okay, that's twice.  I knew I shoulda let Pete drown yer azz.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Okay, that's twice. I knew I shoulda let Pete drown yer azz.


Before or after he threw her in the fire?


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Before or after he threw her in the fire?





  an attempted drowing and a fire... someone should have told me it was Pete's birthday


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> Okay, that's twice.  I knew I shoulda let Pete drown yer azz.




He tried but you were in the way swimming all around us...


----------



## jazz lady

Here we come, walkin’
Down the street.
We get the funniest looks from
Ev’ry one we meet.
Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we’re too busy singing
To put anybody down.

We go wherever we want to,
Do what we like to do
We don’t have time to get restless,
There’s always something new.
Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we’re too busy singing
To put anybody down.

We’re just tryin’ to be friendly,
Come and watch us sing and play,
We’re the young gneration,
And we’ve got something to say.

Any time, or anywhere,
Just look over your shoulder
Guess who’ll be standing there

Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we’re too busy singing
To put anybody down.

(break)

Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we’re too busy singing
To put anybody down.

We’re just tryin’ to be friendly,
Come and watch us sing and play,
We’re the young gneration,
And we’ve got something to say.

Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
[repeat and fade]

Extra verse:

Hey, hey, we’re the monkees,
You never know where we’ll be found.
So you’d better get ready,
We may be comin’ to your town.


----------



## tomchamp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Here we come, walkin’
> Down the street.
> We get the funniest looks from
> Ev’ry one we meet.
> Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
> And people say we monkey around.
> But we’re too busy singing
> To put anybody down.
> 
> We go wherever we want to,
> Do what we like to do
> We don’t have time to get restless,
> There’s always something new.
> Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
> And people say we monkey around.
> But we’re too busy singing
> To put anybody down.
> 
> We’re just tryin’ to be friendly,
> Come and watch us sing and play,
> We’re the young gneration,
> And we’ve got something to say.
> 
> Any time, or anywhere,
> Just look over your shoulder
> Guess who’ll be standing there
> 
> Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
> And people say we monkey around.
> But we’re too busy singing
> To put anybody down.
> 
> (break)
> 
> Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
> And people say we monkey around.
> But we’re too busy singing
> To put anybody down.
> 
> We’re just tryin’ to be friendly,
> Come and watch us sing and play,
> We’re the young gneration,
> And we’ve got something to say.
> 
> Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
> Hey, hey, we’re the monkees
> [repeat and fade]
> 
> Extra verse:
> 
> Hey, hey, we’re the monkees,
> You never know where we’ll be found.
> So you’d better get ready,
> We may be comin’ to your town.




Good one!


----------



## jazz lady

She’ll only come out at night
The lean and hungry type
Nothing is new, I’ve seen her here before
Watching and waiting
She’s sitting with you but her eyes are on the door
So many have paid to see
What you think you’re getting for free
The woman is wild, a she-cat tamed by the purr of a jaguar
Money’s the matter
If you’re in it for love you ain’t gonna get too far

Oh here she comes
Watch out boy she’ll chew you up
Oh here she comes
She’s a maneater
Oh here she comes
Watch out boy she’ll chew you up
Oh here she comes
She’s a maneater

I wouldn’t if I were you
I know what she can do
She’s deadly man, and she could really rip your world apart
Mind over matter
The beauty is there but a beast is in the heart

Oh here she comes
Watch out boy she’ll chew you up
Oh here she comes
She’s a maneater


----------



## meangirl

What day is it 
And in what month 
This clock never seemed so alive 
I can't keep up and I can't back down 
I've been losing so much time 

Cause it's you and me and all of the people 
Nothing to do, nothing to lose 
And it's you and me and all of the people and 
I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you 

All of the things that I want to say 
Just aren't coming out right 
I'm tripping on words, you got my head spinning 
I don't know where to go from here 

Cause it's you and me and all of the people 
With nothing to do, nothing to prove 
And it's you and me and all of the people and 
I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off you 

Something about you now 
I can't quite figure out 
Everything she does is beautiful 
Everything she does is right 

Cause it's you and me and all of the people 
With nothing to do, nothing to lose 
And it's you and me and all of the people and 
I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of 

You and me and all of the people 
With nothing to do nothin to prove and 
It's you and me and all of the people and 
I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you 

What day is it 
And in what month 
This clock never seemed so alive


----------



## meangirl

meangirl said:
			
		

> What day is it
> And in what month
> This clock never seemed so alive
> I can't keep up and I can't back down
> I've been losing so much time
> 
> Cause it's you and me and all of the people
> Nothing to do, nothing to lose
> And it's you and me and all of the people and
> I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you
> 
> All of the things that I want to say
> Just aren't coming out right
> I'm tripping on words, you got my head spinning
> I don't know where to go from here
> 
> Cause it's you and me and all of the people
> With nothing to do, nothing to prove
> And it's you and me and all of the people and
> I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off you
> 
> Something about you now
> I can't quite figure out
> Everything she does is beautiful
> Everything she does is right
> 
> Cause it's you and me and all of the people
> With nothing to do, nothing to lose
> And it's you and me and all of the people and
> I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of
> 
> You and me and all of the people
> With nothing to do nothin to prove and
> It's you and me and all of the people and
> I don't know why I can't keep my eyes off of you
> 
> What day is it
> And in what month
> This clock never seemed so alive



So I really like this one.


----------



## jazz lady

It was a beautiful day, the sun beat down
I had the radio on, I was drivin’
The trees went by, me and del were singin’
Little runaway, I was flyin’

Yeah runnin’ down a dream
That never would come to me
Workin’ on a mystery, goin’ wherever it leads
I’m runnin’ down a dream

I felt so good, like anything was possible
I hit cruise control and rubbed eyes
The last three days the rain was unstoppable
It was always cold, no sun shine

Yeah runnin’ down a dream
That never would come to me
Workin’ on a mystery, goin’ wherever it leads
I’m runnin’ down a dream

I rolled on as the sky grew dark
I put the pedal down to make some time
There’s something good waitin’ down this road
I’m pickin’ up whatever is mine

Yeah runnin’ down a dream
That never would come to me
Workin’ on a mystery, goin’ wherever it leads
I’m runnin’ down a dream


----------



## meangirl

Maybe her eyes are just a little bit red
Almost all the time
Maybe her hair, it smells like cigarettes
When I climb into bed with her at night

She don't wanna try
But this just feels so right

She's almost perfect
She is so close to being everything
She's almost perfect
But she's not, she's not

Maybe she knows she drives me crazy
Just bats her eyes like she's my baby
Maybe she's quick to let her tongue fly at me
She's not the most proper lady

She don't wanna try
But this just feels so right

She's almost perfect
She is so close to being everything
She's almost perfect
But she's not, she's not

I'm the one to blame I know I caused this crash
So now I wander in this mess
Into this lake of sour mashed
Through my head the notion that

Maybe she's not quite honest with me
Almost all the time
Maybe I know there's someone else in her life
When I climb into bed with her at night

She's almost perfect
She is so close to being everything
She's almost perfect
But she's not, she's not

She's almost perfect
She is so close to being everything
She's almost perfect
But she's not, she's not mine


----------



## jazz lady

Karma police, arrest this man, he talks in maths
He buzzes like a fridge, he’s like a detuned radio
Karma police, arrest this girl, her hitler hairdo, is making me feel ill
And we have crashed her party
This is what you get, this is what you get
This is what you get, when you mess with us

Karma police, I’ve given all I can, it’s not enough
I’ve given all I can, but we’re still on the payroll
This is what you get, this is what you get
This is what you get, when you mess with us
And for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself
And for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself

For a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself


----------



## jazz lady

You got me runnin’ goin’ out of my mind,
You got me thinkin’ that I’m wastin’ my time.
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

You wanna stay out with your fancy friends.
I’m tellin’ you it’s go to be the end,
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down.

What happend to the girl I used to known,
You let your mind out somewhere down the road,
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

You’re always talkin’ ’bout your crazy nights,
One of these days you’re gonna get it right.
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down,grroosss
Don’t bring me down.

You’re lookin’ good just like a snake in the grass,
One of these days you’re gonna break your glass.
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.

You got me shakin’ got me runnin’ away
You get me crawlin’ up to you everyday,
Don’t bring me down,no no no no no,
I’ll tell you once more before I get off the floor
Don’t bring me down.


----------



## jazz lady

Well, I built me a raft and she’s ready for floatin’
Ol’ mississippi, she’s callin’ my name
Catfish are jumpin’
That paddle wheel thumpin’
Black water keeps rollin’ on past just the same

Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Yeah, keep on shinin’ your light
Gonna make everything, pretty mama
Gonna make everything all right
And I ain’t got no worries
’cause I ain’t in no hurry at all

Well, if it rains, I don’t care
Don’t make no difference to me
Just take that street car thats goin’ up town
Yeah, I’d like to hear some funky dixieland
And dance a honky tonk
And I’ll be buyin’ ev’rybody drinks all ’roun’

Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Yeah, keep on shinin’ your light
Gonna make everything, pretty mama
Gonna make everything all right
And I ain’t got no worries
’cause I ain’t in no hurry at all

I’d like to hear some funky dixieland
Pretty mama come and take me by the hand
By the hand, take me by the hand pretty mama
Come and dance with your daddy all night long
I want to honky tonk, honky tonk, honky tonk
With you all night long


----------



## jazz lady

Sometimes late when things are real
And people share the gift of gab between themselves
Some are quick to take the bait
And catch the perfect prize that waits among the shelves

But oz never did give nothing to the tin man
That he didn’t, didn’t already have
And cause never was the reason for the evening
Or the tropic of sir galahad.

So please believe in me
When I say I’m spinning round, round, round, round
Smoke glass stain bright color
Image going down, down, down, down
Soapsuds green like bubbles

Oh, oz never did give nothing to the tin man
That he didn’t, didn’t already have
And cause never was the reason for the evening
Or the tropic of sir galahad

So please believe in me
When I say I’m spinning round, round, round, round
Smoke glass stain bright color
Image going down, down, down, down
Soapsuds green like bubbles

No, oz never did give nothing to the tin man
That he didn’t, didn’t already have
And cause never was the reason for the evening
Or the tropic of sir galahad

So please believe in me


----------



## dems4me

:shrug:



There's a little girl, in our neighborhood 
Her name is Charlotte Johnson and she's really lookin good 
I had to go and see her, so I called her on the phone 
I walked over to her house, and this was goin' on 

Her brother was on the sofa, eatin' chocolate pie 
Her moma was in the kitchen cuttin' chicken up to fry 
Her daddy was in the back yard rollin up a garden hose 
I was on the porch with Charlotte feelin' love down to my toes 

Chorus: 
And we were swingin' (swinging) 
Yes we were swingin' (swinging) 
Little Charlotte she's as pretty as the angels when they sing 
I can't believe I'm out here on the front porch swing 
Just a swingin' (swingin) Just a swingin' (swingin) 

Now Charlotte she's a darlin she's the apple of my eye 
When I'm on the swing with her it makes me almost high 
Now Charlotte is my lover and she has been since the spring 
I can't believe it started on her front porch in the swing


----------



## jazz lady

When I was young, it seemed that life was so wonderful,
A miracle, oh it was beautiful, magical.
And all the birds in the trees, well they’d be singing so happily,
Joyfully, playfully watching me.
But then they send me away to teach me how to be sensible,
Logical, responsible, practical.
And they showed me a world where I could be so dependable,
Clinical, intellectual, cynical.

There are times when all the world’s asleep,
The questions run too deep
For such a simple man.
Won’t you please, please tell me what we’ve learned
I know it sounds absurd
But please tell me who I am.

Now watch what you say or they’ll be calling you a radical,
Liberal, fanatical, criminal.
Won’t you sign up your name, we’d like to feel you’re
Acceptable, respecable, presentable, a vegtable!

At night, when all the world’s asleep,
The questions run so deep
For such a simple man.
Won’t you please, please tell me what we’ve learned
I know it sounds absurd
But please tell me who I am.


----------



## jazz lady

*my favorite chicago tune...*

Old days
Good times I remember
Fun days
Filled with simple pleasures
Drive-in movies
Comic books and blue jeans
Howdy doody
Baseball cards and birthdays
Take me back
To a world gone away
Memories
Seem like yesterday

Old days
Good times I remember
Gold days
Days I’ll always treasure
Funny faces
Full of love and laughter
Funny places
Summer nights and streetcars
Take me back
To a world gone away
Boyhood memories
Seem like yesterday

Old days - in my mind and in my heart to stay
Old days - darkened dreams of good times gone away
Old days - days of love and feeling fancy free
Old days - days of magic still so close to me
Old days - in my mind and in my heart to stay
Old days - darkened dreams of good times gone away
Old days - days of love and feeling fancy free
Old days - days of magic still so close to me


----------



## dems4me

I don't have speakers hooked up -- are any of these any good :shrug:

http://www.mamarocks.com/


----------



## jazz lady

I don’t want to work
I want to bang on the drum all day
I don’t want to play
I just want to bang on the drum all day

Ever since I was a tiny boy
I don’t want no candy
I don’t need no toy
I took a stick and an old coffee can
I bang on that thing ’til I got
Blisters on my hand because

When I get older they think I’m a fool
The teacher told me I should stay after school
She caught me pounding on the desk with my hands
But my licks was so hot
I made the teacher wanna dance
And that’s why

Listen to this
Every day when I get home from work
I feel so frustrated
The boss is a jerk
And I get my sticks and go out to the shed
And I pound on that drum like it was the boss’s head
Because

I can bang that drum
Hey, you wanna take a bang at it? 
I can do this all day


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don’t want to work
> I want to bang on the drum all day
> I don’t want to play
> I just want to bang on the drum all day
> 
> Ever since I was a tiny boy
> I don’t want no candy
> I don’t need no toy
> I took a stick and an old coffee can
> I bang on that thing ’til I got
> Blisters on my hand because
> 
> When I get older they think I’m a fool
> The teacher told me I should stay after school
> She caught me pounding on the desk with my hands
> But my licks was so hot
> I made the teacher wanna dance
> And that’s why
> 
> Listen to this
> Every day when I get home from work
> I feel so frustrated
> The boss is a jerk
> And I get my sticks and go out to the shed
> And I pound on that drum like it was the boss’s head
> Because
> 
> I can bang that drum
> Hey, you wanna take a bang at it?
> I can do this all day




 I'll sing it with ya!


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> I don't have speakers hooked up -- are any of these any good :shrug:
> 
> http://www.mamarocks.com/


No.  Horrible cheesy muzak versions of songs.


----------



## jazz lady

*last one...and I'm out of here...*

I would walk ten miles on my hands and knees
Ain’t no doubt about it baby, it’s you I aim to please
I’d wrestle with a lion and a grizzly bear
It’s my life baby, but I don’t care

Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff

For you baby, I would swim the sea
Nothin’ I’d do for you that’s too tuff for me
I’d put out a burning building with a shovel and dirt
And not even worry about getting hurt

Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff

I’d work twenty-four hours, seven days a week
Just so I could come home and kiss your cheek
I love you in the morning and I love you at noon
I love you in the night and take you to the moon

Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff

Lay in a pile of buring money that I’ve earned
And not even worry about getting burned
I’d climb the empire state and fight muhammad ali
Just to have you, baby, close to me

Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff

I would walk ten miles on my hands and knees
Ain’t no doubt about it baby, it’s you I aim to please
I’d wrestle with a lion and a grizzly bear
It’s my life baby, but I don’t care

Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff
Ain’t that tuff enuff


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I would walk ten miles on my hands and knees
> Ain’t no doubt about it baby, it’s you I aim to please
> I’d wrestle with a lion and a grizzly bear
> It’s my life baby, but I don’t care
> 
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> 
> For you baby, I would swim the sea
> Nothin’ I’d do for you that’s too tuff for me
> I’d put out a burning building with a shovel and dirt
> And not even worry about getting hurt
> 
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> 
> I’d work twenty-four hours, seven days a week
> Just so I could come home and kiss your cheek
> I love you in the morning and I love you at noon
> I love you in the night and take you to the moon
> 
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> 
> Lay in a pile of buring money that I’ve earned
> And not even worry about getting burned
> I’d climb the empire state and fight muhammad ali
> Just to have you, baby, close to me
> 
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> 
> I would walk ten miles on my hands and knees
> Ain’t no doubt about it baby, it’s you I aim to please
> I’d wrestle with a lion and a grizzly bear
> It’s my life baby, but I don’t care
> 
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff
> Ain’t that tuff enuff




 but there's no one else here and I have to work late tonight


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> but there's no one else here and I have to work late tonight


Sorry, gotta go.  K's picking me up in an hour and I'm going to go get my drink on.  

  Have a good weekend!


----------



## dems4me

Baby, if we can’t solve any problems
Why do we lose so many tears? 
Oh, so you go again
When the leading man appears
Always the same theme
But can’t you see we’ve got everything going on and

Everytime you go away
You take a piece of me with you

Go on and go free
Maybe you’re too close to me
I can feel your body move
But does it mean that much to me
I can’t go on singing the same theme
Cause you can’t see we’ve got everything
Baby, even though you know that

Everytime you go away
You take a piece of me with you
You just don’t care


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sorry, gotta go.  K's picking me up in an hour and I'm going to go get my drink on.
> 
> Have a good weekend!




Have fun and a drink on me!!!


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> Have fun and a drink on me!!!


No, it's usually a drink on ME because I'm a klutz.    Later gator...


----------



## tomchamp

She's a good girl, loves her mama
loves Jesus and America too
She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis
loves horses and her boyfriend too

It's a long day livin' in Reseda
there's a freeway runnin' through the yard
and I'm a bad boy, 'cause I don't even miss her
I'm a bad boy for breakin' her heart

Chorus
And I'm free, I'm free fallin'

All the vampires walkin' through the valley
move west down Ventura Blvd.
And all the bad boys are standing in the shadows
All the good girls are home with broken hearts

(Repeat Chorus)

I wanna glide down over Mulholland
I wanna write her name in the sky
I wanna free fall out into nothin'
Gonna leave this world for awhile

(Repeat Chorus)


----------



## tomchamp

Ev'rywhere I hear the sound of marching, charging feet, boy 
'Cause summer's here and the time is right for fighting in the street, boy 
Well then what can a poor boy do 
Except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band 
'Cause in sleepy London town 
There's just no place for a street fighting man 
No!

Hey! Think the time is right for a palace revolution 
'Cauce where I live the game to play is compromise solution 
Well then what can a poor boy do 
Except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band 
'Cause in sleepy London town 
There's no place for a street fighting man 
No! 
Get down

Hey! Said my name is called disturbance 
I'll shout and scream, I'll kill the king, I'll rail at all his servants 
Well, what can a poor boy do 
Except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band 
'Cause in sleepy London town 
There's no place for a street fighting man 
No 
Get down

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Yo!..... Yo!...... Yo!

Woo Good!....

Please allow me to introduce myself 
I'm a man of wealth and taste 
I've been around for a long, long year 
Stole many a man's soul and faith 

And I was 'round when Jesus Christ 
Had his moment of doubt and pain 
Made damn sure that Pilate 
Washed his hands and sealed his fate 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name 
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game 

I stuck around at St. Petersburg 
When I saw it was a-time for a change 
Killed the czar and his ministers 
Anastasia screamed in vain 

I rode a tank 
Held a general's rank 
When the blitzkrieg raged 
And the bodies stank 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah 
Ah, what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game, ah yeah 

(whoo whoo, whoo whoo) 
I watched with glee 
While your kings and queens (whoo whoo)
Fought for ten decades (whoo whoo)
For the gods they made (whoo whoo) 

I shouted out, (whoo whoo)
"Who killed the Kennedys?" (whoo whoo)
When after all (whoo whoo)
It was you and me (whoo whoo)

Let me please introduce myself (whoo whoo)
I'm a man of wealth and taste (whoo whoo)
And I laid traps for troubadours (whoo whoo)
Who get killed before they reached Bombay (whoo whoo, whoo whoo)

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) oh yeah (whoo whoo)
But what's puzzling you (whoo whoo)
Is the nature of my game(whoo whoo), oh yeah, get down, baby (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo) ..........

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) oh yeah (whoo whoo)
But what's confusing you (whoo whoo)
Is just the nature of my game (whoo whoo) um yeah (whoo whoo)

Just as every cop is a criminal (whoo whoo)
And all the sinners saints (whoo whoo)
As heads is tails (whoo whoo)
Just call me Lucifer (whoo whoo)
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint (whoo whoo)

So if you meet me (whoo whoo)
Have some courtesy (whoo whoo)
Have some sympathy, (whoo whoo) and some taste (whoo whoo)
Use all your well-learned politesse (whoo whoo)
Or I'll lay your(whoo whoo) soul to waste,(whoo whoo), um yeah (whoo whoo) 

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) um yeah (whoo, whoo)
But what's puzzling you (whoo whoo)
Is the nature of my game, (whoo whoo) um mean it, (whoo whoo) get down 
(whoo whoo) (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo) (whoo whoo)

Woo, who (whoo whoo)
Oh yeah, get on down (whoo whoo)
Oh yeah (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)........

Oh yeah! (whoo, whoo) 
Tell me baby,(whoo whoo) what's my name(whoo whoo) 
Tell me honey,(whoo whoo) can ya guess my name (whoo whoo)
Tell me baby, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)
I tell you one time, (whoo whoo) you're to blame (whoo whoo)

Woo Who (whoo whoo)
Woo Who (whoo whoo)
Woo (whoo whoo) alright (whoo whoo)

Oh, who who, oh, who who, (whoo whoo) oh, who who
Oh Yeah (whoo whoo)
Woo, who who (whoo whoo) Woo, who who (whoo whoo)
Ah yeah, a-what's my name (whoo whoo)

Tell me, baby, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)
Tell me, sweetie, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)

Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Oh, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Ah, yeah!
Whoo whoo 
Woo Who Who
Whoo whoo

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## cattitude

I'm like a strange cat running in the heat of the night
I've got a fire in my eyes, got a date with delight
Some kinda moaning in in the heart of the storm
I'm gonna love you so hard, you'll want your loving done
Lighten up baby, I'm in love with you
Lighten up baby, I'm in love with you

With my one hand loose I aim to satisfy
You like my loving machine - I like your bloodshot eye
Real gone girl, jumping back with the beat
I'll be your tall cool one with the crazy feet
Lighten up baby, I'm in love with you --

I'm so tall and you're so cute
Let's play wild like wildcats do
You're gonna rock your tall cool one
I'm gonna say that, I'm gonna say that, I'm gonna say that

You stroll, you jump, you're hot and you tease
'Cause I'm your tall cool one and I'm built to please
You stroll, you jump, you're hot and you tease
'Cause I'm your tall cool one and I'm built to please

[Lighten up baby, I'm in love with you --]

Move over mister - step on back in the crowd
'Cause she's a whole lotta sister 'bout to drive me wild
Lotta places I've been, lotta names, lotta words
No one compares to my real gone girl
Lighten up baby, I'm in love with you --

I'm so tall and you're so cute [etc repeated]

You stroll, you jump [etc repeated]

[Lighten up baby, I'm in love with you --]


----------



## tomchamp

First thing I remember was askin' papa, "Why?",
For there were many things I didn't know.
And Daddy always smiled; took me by the hand,
Sayin', "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS:
Well, I'm here to tell you now each and ev'ry mother's son
You better learn it fast; you better learn it young,
'Cause, "Someday" Never Comes."

Well, time and tears went by and I collected dust,
For there were many things I didn't know.
When Daddy went away, he said, "Try to be a man,
And, Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

And then, one day in April, I wasn't even there,
For there were many things I didn't know.
A son was born to me; Mama held his hand,
Sayin' "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

Think it was September, the year I went away,
For there were many things I didn't know.
And I still see him standing, try'n' to be a man;
I said, "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

Mmmm-mmmm-mmmm....

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> First thing I remember was askin' papa, "Why?",
> For there were many things I didn't know.
> And Daddy always smiled; took me by the hand,
> Sayin', "Someday you'll understand."
> 
> CHORUS:
> Well, I'm here to tell you now each and ev'ry mother's son
> You better learn it fast; you better learn it young,
> 'Cause, "Someday" Never Comes."


I loooooooove, love, love this song...


----------



## jazz lady

*Nothing like walking in the door...*

and finding a good friend has died unexpectedly. 

To my friend:

So this is where I say goodbye
This is where my story ends
And if there’s one thing that I’ve learned from life
It’s that it gets you in the end
So goodbye my friend
Goodbye
Goodbye my friend
Goodbye

 
Rest In Peace


----------



## tomchamp

Who knows what tomorrow brings.
In a world, few hearts survive.
All I know is the way i feel.
When it's real, I keep it alive.


The road is long, there are mountains in your way.
But we climb a step every day.


Love lift us up where we belong, where the eagles cry.
On a mountain high.
Love lift us up where we belong, far from the world.
We know, up where the clear wind blow.


Some hang on to used to be.
Live their lives, loking behind.


All we have is here and now.
All our life, out there to find.


The road is long, there are mountains in our way,
But we climb them a step ev'ry day.


Love lift us up where we belong, where the eagles cry.
On a mountain high.
Love lift us up where we belong, far from the world.
We know, up where the clear winds blow.


Time goes by, no time to cry, life's you and I.
A live today.


Love lift us up where we belong, where the eagles cry.
On a mountain high.
Love lift us up where we belong, far from the world.
We know, where the clear winds blow.


----------



## kwillia

Sorry to hear of your loss, Jazzy....


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear of your loss, Jazzy....


Thanks, k.   It's just really knocked me for a loop and I'm having trouble dealing with it right now.  It's just so, so sad and I feel so bad for his wife, another good friend.


----------



## jazz lady

He said I was in my early forties, with a lot of life before me 
And one moment came that stopped me on a dime 
I spent most of the next days, looking at the x-rays 
Talking bout' the options and talking bout' sweet times. 
I asked him when it sank in, that this might really be the real end 
How's it hit 'cha when you get that kind of news?
Man what did ya do?
He said

I went skydiving
I went rocky mountain climbing
I went two point seven seconds on a bull named Fu Man Chu
And I loved deeper 
And I spoke sweeter 
And I gave forgiveness I'd been denyin'
And he said some day I hope you get the chance
To live like you were dyin' 

He said I was finally the husband, that most the time I wasn't
And I became a friend, a friend would like to have
And all of a sudden goin' fishin, wasn't such an imposition
And I went three times that year I lost my dad
Well I finally read the good book, and I took a good long hard look
At what I'd do if I could do it all again
And then

I went skydiving
I went rocky mountain climbing
I went two point seven seconds on a bull named Fu Man Shu
And I loved deeper 
And I spoke sweeter 
And I gave forgiveness I'd been denyin'
And he said some day I hope you get the chance
To live like you were dyin'

Like tomorrow was the end
And ya got eternity to think about what to do with it
What should you do with it 
What can I do with it
What would I do with it

Skydiving
I went rocky mountain climbing 
I went two point seven seconds on a bull named Fu Man Chu
And man I loved deeper 
And I spoke sweeter 
And I watched an eagle as it was flyin' 
And he said some day I hope you get the chance 
To live like you were dyin' 

To live like you were dyin' 
To live like you were dyin' 
To live like you were dyin' 
To live like you were dyin'....


----------



## tomchamp

*One Tree Hill*

One Tree Hill 

We turn away to face the cold, enduring chill
As the day begs the night for mercy, love.

A sun so bright it leaves no shadows
Only scars carved into stone on the face of earth.

The moon is up and over One Tree Hill
We see the sun go down in your eyes.

You run like a river on to the sea
You run like a river runs to the sea. 

And in the world, a heart of darkness, a fire-zone 
Where poets speak their heart then bleed for it

Jara sang, his song a weapon in the hands of love.
You know his blood still cries from the ground.

It runs like a river runs to the sea.
It runs like a river to the sea.

I don't believe in painted roses or bleeding hearts
While bullets rape the night of the merciful.

I'll see you again when the stars fall from the sky
And the moon has turned red over One Tree Hill.

We run like a river runs to the sea
We run like a river to the sea.

And when it's rainin', rainin' hard
That's when the rain will break a heart.

Rainin', rainin' in your heart
Rainin' in your heart.
Rainin', rain into your heart
Rainin', rainin', rainin'
Rain into your heart.
Rainin', ooh, rain in your heart, yeah.
Feel it.

Oh great ocean
Oh great sea
Run to the ocean
Run to the sea.


----------



## tomchamp

Fat man sitting on a little stool
Takes the money from my hand while his eyes take a walk all over you
Hands me the ticket smiles and whispers good luck
Cuddle up angel cuddle up my little dove
We'll ride down baby into this tunnel of love

I can feel the soft silk of your blouse
And them soft thrills in our little fun house
Then the lights go out and it's just the three of us
You me and all that stuff we're so scared of
Gotta ride down baby into this tunnel of love

There's a crazy mirror showing us both in 5-D
I'm laughing at you you're laughing at me
There's a room of shadows that gets so dark brother
It's easy for two people to lose each other in this tunnel of love

it ought to be easy ought to be simple enough
Man meets woman and they fall in love
But the house is haunted and the ride gets rough
And you've got to learn to live with what you can't rise above if you want to ride on down in through this tunnel of love
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

took my fam'ly away from my Carolina home
Had dreams about the west and started to roam
six long months on a dust covered trail
they say heaven's at the end but so far it's been hell

chorus:
and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

We were diggin and siftin from 5 to 5
sellin everything we found just to stay alive
gold flowed free like the whiskey in the bars
sinnin' was the big thing, lord and satan was his star

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

dance hall girls were the evenin' treat
empty cartridges and blood lined the gutters of the street
men were shot down for the sake of fun
or just to hear the sound of their forty four guns

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

Now my widow she weeps by my grave
tears flow free for here man she couldn't save
shot down in cold blood by a gun that carried fame
all for a useless and no good worhtless claim

and there's fire on the mountain
lightning in the air
gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there 
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*for pete and kwillia...*

Alright. Come on. Sing it one time
(Yeah-ee yeah. Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee Yeah)
Sing! Ow!
(Yeah-ee yeah. Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee Yeah)
Ha! Ha!

Walked in this place surprised to see
A big girl gettin' busy, just rockin' to the go-go beat
The way she shook her booty sho' looked good to me
I said, 'Come here, big girl, won't you rock my world
Show that dance to me.' She was

Doin' the butt. Hey pretty, pretty
When you get that notion, put your backfield in motion, hey
Doin' the butt. Hey sexy, sexy Ain't nothing wrong, if you
wanna do the butt all night long

(Hey yeah-ee yeah. Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee Yeah)
Ow, what you gonna do about it
(Yeah-ee yeah. Yeah-ee) Shake it! (Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee Yeah)

I took that girl out on the floor
She rocked me from the backside
We did the butt til it made me sore
Now, it's a physical thing, but not hard to do
You just shake-a shake shake shake
Shake-a shake shake
Doin' the butt the whole night through, come on

Doin' the butt. Hey pretty, pretty
When you get that notion, put your backfield in motion, hey
Doin' the butt. Hey sexy, sexy Ain't nothing wrong, if you
wanna do the butt all night longThat's right! Shake your butt.
Come on! Gimme that butt! Gimme that butt!

Tanya got a big ol' butt (oh yeah?)
Theresa got a big ol' butt (oh yeah?)
Irene got a big ol' butt (oh yeah?)
Melissa got a big ol' butt now
And Sonya got a big ol' butt (oh yeah?)
And Shirley got a big ol' butt (oh yeah?)
Ol' Chasey got a bubble butt (oh yeah?)
Little Keisha got a big ol' butt, now, gimme the butt!

(Yeah-ee yeah. Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee Yeah)
I'm gonna drop you lines, before we set up
We're screamin' at girls with the big ol' butt, sing it
(Yeah-ee yeah. Yeah-ee) Ow! (Yeah-ee, Yeah-ee Yeah)
I want your butt. That butt. That big ol' big ol' butt. Ow!

Doin' the butt. Hey pretty, pretty
When you get that notion, put your backfield in motion, hey
Doin' the butt. Hey sexy, sexy Ain't nothing wrong, if you
wanna do the butt all night long


----------



## tomchamp

Once I thought I knew
Everything I needed to know about you
Your sweet whisper, Your tender touch
But I didn't really know that much
Joke's on me, It's gonna be okay
If I can just get through this lonesome day

Hell's brewin' dark sun's on the rise
This storm'll blow through by and by
House is on fire, Viper's in the grass
A little revenge and this too shall pass
This too shall pass, I'm gonna pray
Right now all I got's this lonesome day

It's allrightŠIt's allrightŠIt's allright

Better ask questions before you shoot
Deceit and betrayals bitter fruit
It's hard to swallow, come time to pay
That taste on your tongue don't easily slip away

Let kingdom come I'm gonna find my way
Through this lonesome day
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Seven days of saturday
Is all that I need
Got no use for sunday
’cause I don’t rest in peace
Don’t need no mondays
Or the rest of the week
I spend a lot of time in bed
But baby I don’t like to sleep no

I won’t lie to you
I’m never gonna cry to you
I’ll probably drive you wild 8 days a week

Until I’m 6 feet under
Baby I don’t need a bed
Gonna live while I’m alive
I’ll sleep when I’m dead
Till they roll me over
And lay my bones to rest
Gonna live while I’m alive
I’ll sleep when I’m dead

So you’re looking for some action
I got got everything you need
Better keep your motor running
’cause I was built for speed
This ain’t no slumber party
Got no time for catching z’s
If they say that that ain’t healthy
Well then living’s a disease

We’re never going to die baby
Come on let me drive you crazy
We’ll make every night another new year’s eve

Till I’m six feet under
I won’t need a bed
Gonna live while I’m alive
I’ll sleep when I’m dead
Till they roll me over
And lay my bones to rest
Gonna live while I’m alive
I’ll sleep when I’m dead

Sleep when I’m dead, sleep when I’m dead
Gonna live while I’m alive,
I’ll sleep when I’m dead
Seven days of saturday
Is all that I need

Got no use for sunday
’cause I don’t rest in peace
I was born to live
You know I wasn’t born to die
But if they party down in heaven
I’ll be sure to be on time

Until I’m six feet under
I don’t need a bed
Gonna live while I’m alive
I’ll sleep when I’m dead
Till they roll me over
And lay my bones to rest
Gonna live while I’m alive
I’ll sleep when I’m dead

I feel like I’m exploding
Going out of my head
Gonna live while I’m alive
I’ll sleep when I’m dead

Till I’m six feet under
And they lay my bones to rest
Gonna live while I’m alive
I’ll sleep when I’m dead

Sleep when I’m dead, sleep when I’m dead
Gonna live while I’m alive, sleep when I’m dead


----------



## BuddyLee

I love this oldie.

The Foundations

Build Me Up Buttercup

Why do you build me up (build me up) Buttercup, baby
Just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around
And then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby
When you say you will (say you will) but I love you still
I need you (I need you) more than anyone, darlin'
You know that I have from the start
So build me up (build me up) Buttercup, don't break my heart

"I'll be over at ten", you told me time and again
But you're late, I wait around and then (bah-dah-dah)
I went to the door, I can't take any more
It's not you, you let me down again

(Hey, hey, hey!) Baby, baby, try to find
(Hey, hey, hey!) A little time and I'll make you mine
(Hey, hey, hey!) I'll be home
I'll be beside the phone waiting for you
Ooo-oo-ooo, ooo-oo-ooo

Why do you build me up (build me up) Buttercup, baby
Just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around
And then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby
When you say you will (say you will) but I love you still
I need you (I need you) more than anyone, darlin'
You know that I have from the start 
So build me up (build me up) Buttercup, don't break my heart

You were my toy but I could be the boy you adore
If you'd just let me know (bah-dah-dah)
Although you're untrue, I'm attracted to you all the more
Why do I need you so

(Hey, hey, hey!) Baby, baby, try to find
(Hey, hey, hey!) A little time and I'll make you mine
(Hey, hey, hey!) I'll be home
I'll be beside the phone waiting for you
Ooo-oo-ooo, ooo-oo-ooo

Why do you build me up (build me up) Buttercup, baby
Just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around
And then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby
When you say you will (say you will) but I love you still
I need you (I need you) more than anyone, darlin'
You know that I have from the start
So build me up (build me up) Buttercup, don't break my heart

I-I-I need you-oo-oo more than anyone, baby
You know that I have from the start
So build me up (build me up) Buttercup, don't break my heart


----------



## jazz lady

I love 'em that one too, BL.  

From the Four Seasons:


Oh, what a night, late December back in '63
What a very special time for me
As I remember what a night!

Oh what a night,
You know I didn't even know her name
But I was never gonna be the same
What a lady, what a night!

Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room
And I, as I recall it ended much too soon

Oh what a night,
Hypnotizing, mesmerizing me
She was everything I dreamed she'd be
Sweet surrender, what a night!

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Straining my head around and taking my body under

(Oh what a night!)

Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room
And I, as I recall it ended much too soon

Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit

Oh what a night,
Why'd it take so long to see the light?
Seemed so wrong, but now it seems so right
What a lady, what a night!

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Straining my head around and taking my body under

(Oh what a night!)

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Straining my head around and taking my body under
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night!  Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit


----------



## jazz lady

*heard this the other day from Commander Cody...*

My pappy said, "Son, you're gonna' drive me to drinkin'
If you don't stop drivin' that Hot Rod Lincoln."

Have you heard this story of the Hot Rod Race
When Fords and Lincolns was settin' the pace.
That story is true, I'm here to say
I was drivin' that Model A.

It's got a Lincoln motor and it's really souped up.
That Model A Vitimix makes it look like a pup.
It's got eight cylinders; uses them all.
It's got overdrive, just won't stall.

With a 4-barrel carb and a dual exhaust,
With 4.11 gears you can really get lost.
It's got safety tubes, but I ain't scared.
The brakes are good, tires fair.

Pulled out of San Pedro late one night
The moon and the stars was shinin' bright.
We was drivin' up Grapevine Hill
Passing cars like they was standing still.

All of a sudden in a wink of an eye
A Cadillac sedan passed us by.
I said, "Boys, that's a mark for me!"
By then the taillight was all you could see.

Now the fellas was ribbin' me for bein' behind,
So I thought I'd make the Lincoln unwind.
Took my foot off the gas and man alive,

I shoved it on down into overdrive.

Wound it up to a hundred-and-ten
My speedometer said that I hit top end.
My foot was blue, like lead to the floor.
That's all there is and there ain't no more.

Now the boys all thought I'd lost my sense
And telephone poles looked like a picket fence.
They said, "Slow down! I see spots!
The lines on the road just look like dots."

Took a corner; sideswiped a truck,
Crossed my fingers just for luck.
My fenders was clickin' the guardrail posts.
The guy beside me was white as a ghost.

Smoke was comin' from out of the back
When I started to gain on that Cadillac.
Knew I could catch him, I thought I could pass.
Don't you know by then we'd be low on gas?

We had flames comin' from out of the side.
Feel the tension.  Man!  What a ride!
I said, "Look out, boys, I've got a license to fly!"
And that Caddy pulled over and let us by.

Now all of a sudden she started to knockin',
And down in the dips she started to rockin'.
I looked in my mirror; a red light was blinkin'
The cops was after my Hot Rod Lincoln!

They arrested me and they put me in jail.
And called my pappy to throw my bail.
And he said, "Son, you're gonna' drive me to drinkin'
If you don't stop drivin' that Hot... Rod... Lincoln!"


----------



## LooseTooth

Artist : Rupert Holmes

Title : Escape (The Pina Colada Song)


I was tired of my lady, we'd been together too long.
Like a worn-out recording, of a favorite song.
So while she lay there sleeping, I read the paper in bed.
And in the personals column, there was this letter I read:

If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain.
If you're not into yoga, if you have half-a-brain.
If you like making love at midnight, in the dunes of the cape.
I'm the lady you've looked for, write to me, and escape.

I didn't think about my lady, I know that sounds kind of mean.
But me and my old lady, had fallen into the same old dull routine.
So I wrote to the paper, took out a personal ad.
And though I'm nobody's poet, I thought it wasn't half-bad.

Yes, I like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain.
I'm not much into health food, I am into champagne.
I've got to meet you by tomorrow noon, and cut through all this red tape.
At a bar called O'Malley's, where we'll plan our escape.

So I waited with high hopes, then she walked in the place.
I knew her smile in an instant, I knew the curve of her face.
It was my own lovely lady, and she said, "Oh, it's you."
And we laughed for a moment, and I said, I never knew...

That you liked Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain.
And the feel of the ocean, and the taste of champagne.
If you like making love at midnight, in the dunes of the cape. 
You're the love that I've looked for, come with me, and escape.

If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain.
If you're not into yoga, if you have half-a-brain.
If you like making love at midnight, in the dunes of the cape.
You're the love that I've looked for, come with me, and escape


----------



## jazz lady

*old ew&f...*

Yeah, hey
When you wish upon a star
Dreams will take you very far, yeah
When you wish upon a dream
Life ain't always what it seems, oh yeah

Once you see your light so clear
In the sky so very dear
You're a shining star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be
That you can truly be
Shining star come into view
Shine is watchful light on you, yeah
Gives you strength to carry on
Make your body big and strong
Future roads for you to pass
Love to watch your mug past

The shining star, lucky you
The sinful redeeming shall be true
On an adventure of the sun, yeah
Yeah it's all awake and just begun
Yeah, thought I had to stir the mood
That's it now I got my own oh yeah
So if you find yourself in need
Why don't you listen to his words of heat

Be a child free of sin
Be some place, yes I can
Words of Wisdom: Yes I can

You're a shining star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be
You're a shinig star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be
Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be
Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be
Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be


----------



## meangirl

*Oasis* 

*Champagne Supernova* 

How many special people change
How many lives are living strange
Where were you when we were getting high?
Slowly walking down the hall
Faster than a cannon ball
Where were you while we were getting high? 

Some day you will find me
Caught beneath the landslide
In a champagne supernova in the sky
Some day you will find me
Caught beneath the landslide
In a champagne supernova
A champagne supernova in the sky 

Wake up the dawn and ask her why
A dreamer dreams she never dies
Wipe that tear away now from your eye
Slowly walking down the hall
Faster than a cannon ball
Where were you when we were getting high? 

Some day you will find me
Caught beneath the landslide
In a champagne supernova in the sky
Some day you will find me
Caught beneath the landslide
In a champagne supernova
A champagne supernova in the sky 

Cos people believe that they're
Gonna get away for the summer
But you and I, we live and die
The world's still spinning round
We don't know why
Why, why, why, why 

How many special people change
How many lives are living strange
Where were you when we were getting high?
Slowly walking down the hall
Faster than a cannon ball
Where were you while we were getting high? 

Some day you will find me
Caught beneath the landslide
In a champagne supernova in the sky
Some day you will find me
Caught beneath the landslide
In a champagne supernova
A champagne supernova in the sky 

Cos people believe that they're
Gonna get away for the summer
But you and I, we live and die
The world's still spinning round
We don't know why
Why, why, why, why 

How many special people change
How many lives are living strange
Where were you when we were getting high?
We were getting high
We were getting high
We were getting high


----------



## LooseTooth

like that one, reminds me of a girlfriend I had when it came out


----------



## jazz lady

*Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds...*

Don't pull your love out on me baby
If you do then I think that maybe
I'll just lay me down and cry for a hundred years
Don't pull your love out on me honey
Take my heart, my soul, my money
But don't leave me drownin' in my tears

You say you're gonna leave
Gonna take that big white bird
Gonna fly right out of here
Without a single word
Don't you know you'll break my heart
When I watch you close that door
Cause I know I won't see you anymore

Don't pull your love out on me baby
If you do then I think that maybe
I'll just lay me down and cry for a hundred years
Don't pull your love out on me honey
Take my heart, my soul, my money
But don't leave me drownin' in my tears

Haven't I been good to you
What about that brand new ring
Doesn't that mean love to you
Doesn't that mean anything
If I threw away my pride
And I got down on my knees
Would I have to beg you, "pretty please"

Don't pull your love out on me baby
If you do then I think that maybe
I'll just lay me down and cry for a hundred years
Don't pull your love out on me honey
Take my heart, my soul, my money
But don't leave me drownin' in my tears

There's so much I wanna do
I've got love enough for two
But I'll never use it girl if I don't have you

Don't pull your love out on me baby
If you do then I think that maybe
I'll just lay me down and cry for a hundred years
Don't pull your love out on me honey
Take my heart, my soul, my money
But don't leave me drownin' in my tears


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> like that one, reminds me of a girlfriend I had when it came out




 It's a great song!  One of my favorites...for the moment.


----------



## LooseTooth

I'm a thousand miles from nowhere, 
Time don't matter to me.
'Cause I'm a thousand miles from nowhere,
And there's no place I wanna be.

I got heartaches in my pocket,
I got echoes in my head.
And all that I keep hearing,
Are the cruel, cruel things that you said.

I'm a thousand miles from nowhere, 
Time don't matter to me.
'Cause I'm a thousand miles from nowhere,
And there's no place I wanna be.

Oh, I; Oh, I; Oh, I; 
Oh, I; Oh, I; Oh, I.

I've got bruises on my memory,
I've got tear stains on my hands,
And in the mirror there's a vision,
Of what used to be a man.

I'm a thousand miles from nowhere, 
Time don't matter to me.
'Cause I'm a thousand miles from nowhere,
And there's no place I wanna be.

I'm a thousand miles from nowhere, 
Time don't matter to me.
'Cause I'm a thousand miles from nowhere,
And there's no place I wanna be.

Oh, I...

I'm a thousand miles from nowhere.
I'm a thousand miles from nowhere.


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> It's a great song!  One of my favorites...for the moment.



Are you a whimsical one?


----------



## jazz lady

*ah...some temptations...*

I can turn your gray sky blue
I could make it rain whenever I wanted to
I can build a castle from a single grain of sand
I can make a ship sail on dry land
But my life is incomplete and I'm so blue
'Cause I can't get next to you
Next to you, I just can't get next to you

I can fly like a bird in the sky
Hey, and I can buy anything that money can buy
I can turn a river into a raging fire
I could live forever if I so desired
Unimportant are all these things I can do
'Cause I can't get next to you
No matter what I do

I can turn back the hands of time
You'd better believe I can
I can make the seasons change
Just by a wave of my hand
I can change anything from old to new
The thing I want to do the most I'm unable to do
Unhappy am I with all the powers I possess
'Cause girl, you're the key to my happiness
And I, wo, I can't get next to you

(fade):
Girl, you're blowin' my mind 'cause I can't get (next to you)
Can't you see these tears I'm cryin'?  I can't get (next to you)
Girl, it's you that I need; I gotta get (next to you)


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Are you a whimsical one?



I'm not sure I'd describe myself as whimsical...but I like it!


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I'd describe myself as whimsical...but I like it!



Roll with it!

Sometimes it takes others to reflect off of.


----------



## jazz lady

*love this old Isley Brothers song...*

Who's that lady? (Who's that lady?)
Beautiful lady. (Who's that lady?)
Lovely lady. (Who's that lady?)
Real fine lady. (Who's that lady?)

Hear me calling out to you,
Cause that's all that I can do.
Your eyes tell me to pursue.
But you say, "Look, yeah, but don't touch."

Who's that lady? (Who's that lady?)
Sexy lady. (Who's that lady?)
Beautiful lady. (Who's that lady?)
Real fine lady. (Who's that lady?)

I would dance upon a string.
Any gift she'd want, I'd bring.
I would give her anything,
If she would just do what I say.

Who's that lady? (Who's that lady?)
Beautiful lady. (Who's that lady?)
Lovely lady. (Who's that lady?)
Real real fine lady. (Who's that lady?)

I would love to take her home,
But her heart is made of stone.
Gotta keep on keeping on.
If I don't, she'll do me wrong.


----------



## meangirl

*The Killers* 
I'm coming out of my cage
And I’ve been doing just fine
Gotta gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I’m falling asleep
And she’s calling a cab
While he’s having a smoke
And she’s taking a drag
Now they’re going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it’s all in my head
But she’s touching his—chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, let me go

I just can’t look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it’s just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
‘Cause I’m Mr Brightside

I’m coming out of my cage
And I’ve been doing just fine
Gotta gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I’m falling asleep
And she’s calling a cab
While he’s having a smoke
And she’s taking a drag
Now they’re going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it’s all in my head
But she’s touching his—chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, let me go

I just can’t look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibi
But it’s just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
‘Cause I’m Mr Brightside


----------



## LooseTooth

You dig that old soul don't you Jazz!


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Roll with it!
> 
> Sometimes it takes others to reflect off of.




  So true.  Thanks!


----------



## LooseTooth

On the top 40 theme, I'm going to drop one more before I (try) to fall asleep.
I always find myself (trying) to sing to when it comes on the radio...

----------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm not a perfect person
There's many things I wish I didn't do
But I continue learning
I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know

I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is you

I'm sorry that I hurt you
It's something I must live with everyday
And all the pain I put you through
I wish that I could take it all away
And be the one who catches all your tears
Thats why i need you to hear

I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is You [x4]

I'm not a perfect person
I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know

I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is you

I've found a reason to show
A side of me you didn't know
A reason for all that I do
And the reason is you


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> You dig that old soul don't you Jazz!


Yes, I do.  Pretty obvious, huh?    It just gets to me, more so than a lot of stuff today.  Motown in its heyday was awesome!


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> On the top 40 theme, I'm going to drop one more before I (try) to fall asleep.
> I always find myself (trying) to sing to when it comes on the radio...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> I've found a reason to show
> A side of me you didn't know
> A reason for all that I do
> And the reason is you



 I LOVE this one!   
Good Night LooseTooth, sweet dreams.


----------



## jazz lady

Sophisticated lady, sophisticated lady
She’s a different lady with a different style
She stands tall and steady like the eiffel tower
She is hip to politics but loves her jazz

She’s got lots of rhythm she’s got lots of class
Everybody knows how she got her name, yeah
Oh, ha, she wears knee length dresses with her high heel steppers
She’s not no back stabber but she’s sure a pleaser

She talks quiet and gentle, she acts very cool
She sticks close to her lover, she obeys god’s rules, woh

(sophisticated lady) sophisticated lady, yeah
(sophisticated lady) oh
(sophisticated lady) that’s her name, that’s her name
(sophisticated lady) woh, woh

Everybody knows how she got her name
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah----
Woh--, oh, oh, oh, oh

She’s the kind of person that you’d like to meet
’cause she’s always smiling and she’s always neat
She can start a fire in the coldest man
She’s a hip slick sister known throughout the land, oh

(sophisticated lady) that’s her name
Sophisticated lady (sophisticated lady) yeah

Oh, well, woo, woo, woo, woo, woo, woo, hoo, that’s her name

Sophisticated lady (sophisticated lady) lady, lady
Sophisticated lady (sophisticated lady) oh
Sophisticated lady, (sophisticated lady) ah
Sophisticated lady (sophisticated lady)

Ooh, ooh (sophisticated lady)
Repeat (sophisticated lady)


----------



## meangirl

*Vertical  Horizon* 

Forever:

Take these roses all from me 
Let me live, let me be 
For a little while 
Let my eyes, 
See everything and nothing in their time 
I do not mind 

Who've guess I'd learn 
To let the walls around me burn 
Light up the hillside 
My words, I ate them for so long and nothing changed 
It was just the same 

And I don't know if you see me 
But I can tell you your face is clear 
I will see you... 

Forever 
Forever 
I will see you 
Forever 
Forever 

Call me close once again 
Call me teacher, call me friend 
Just like the first time 
Call my name, it echos around me in this room 
Its all you 

I don't know if you hear me there 
But it's dark so no one cares 
I will hear you... 

Forever 
Forever 
I will hear you 
Forever 
Forever 

I wanted you to be everything to me 
Now I've got to learn to carry on 
I know I cannot hide this emptiness inside 
But nothing is the same since you've gone 

Send me letters from above 
Send me strength, send me love 
Such sweet love 
Sing me songs that echo in my head and in my heart 
That's where you are 

And I don't know if you feel me here 
I can tell you one thing that's clear 
I will feel you... 

Forever 
Forever 
I will feel you 
Forever 
Forever 
I will hear you 
Forever 
Forever 
I will see you 
Forever 
Forever 

Take these roses all from me 
Let me live, let me be


----------



## morganj614

*summer party time*

*Bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below

Let's dance together just for the night
Let's don't worry about the future or nothin' else
'Cause just like the music's sayin' you gotta take chances
Go ahead just do it and trust yourself

There's a soul in the city
watching over us tonight
There's a soul in the city
saying everything's gonna be all right

So bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below

They wish us luck
but they think we're just dreaming
Let's prove them wrong baby
'Cause you know what luck is
luck is believing you're lucky
that's all and showing just a little bit of faith

There's a soul in the city
watching over us I swear
There's a soul in the city
there's a whole world waiting out there

Listen
I got plans for us
playing like a skip on a record
through my head all night long
But when we walk that darkened stairway
and step out on the roof
I know what we're feeling can't be wrong

Bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below

Bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below
"Let the Temptations sing it one time"
Bring over some of you old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below*


----------



## morganj614

*Chicago*

*Take me as I am
Put your hand in mine now and forever
Darling here I stand, stand before you now
Deep inside I always knew
It was you, you and me
Two hearts drawn together bound by destiny
It was you and you for me
Every road leads to your door
Every step I take forever more

[Chorus:]
Just say you'll love me for the rest of your life
I gotta lot of love and I don't want to let go
Will you still love me for the rest of my life?
'Cause I can't go on
No, I can't go on
I can't go on
If I'm on my own

Take me as I am
Put your heart in mine, stay with me forever
'Cause I am just a man who never understood
I never had a thing to prove
Till there was you
You and me
Then it all came clear so suddenly
How close to you that I wanna be

[Chorus]

Bridge:
Do you believe a love could run so stong?
Do you believe a love could pass you by?
There was no special one for me
I was the lonely one, you see
But then my heart lost all control
Now you're all that I know

[Chorus]*


----------



## kwillia

*My heart's walking on a thin line
A new love is coming on strong
There comes a time
When you just gotta move on
She never really understood me
She tried to take me for all I had
She left me with nothing but a heartache
A good love gone bad
But you loved me like she never could
It was a bad love, a bad love gone good
A bad moon's coming over my shoulder
A good love in the pale blue night
I'm holding on to you in a brand new light
I never knew what I was missing
Your love took me by surprise
Locked away inside her prison
Till you opened my eyes
But you loved me, like she never could
It was a bad love, bad love gone good
She never really understood me
She tried to take me for all I had
She left me with nothing but a heartache
A good love gone bad
But you loved me like she never could
It was a bad love, a bad love gone good
But you loved me like she never could
It was a bad love, a bad love gone good
A bad love gone good
A bad love gone good *


----------



## tomchamp

But then it wouldn't have so many hits!


----------



## kwillia

Time is on my side, yes it is
Time is on my side, yes it is

Now you always say
That you want to be free
But you'll come running back (said you would baby)
You'll come running back (I said so many times before)
You'll come running back to me

Oh, time is on my side, yes it is
Time is on my side, yes it is

You're searching for good times
But just wait and see
You'll come running back (I won't have to worry no more)
You'll come running back (spend the rest of my life with you, baby)
You'll come running back to me

Go ahead, go ahead and light up the town
And baby, do everything your heart desires
Remember, I'll always be around
And I know, I know
Like I told you so many times before
You're gonna come back, baby
'Cause I know
You're gonna come back knocking
Yeah, knocking right on my door
Yes, yes!

Well, time is on my side, yes it is
Time is on my side, yes it is

'Cause I got the real love
The kind that you need
You'll come running back (said you would, baby)
You'll come running back (I don't always said you would)
You'll come running back (I won't have to worry no more)
Yes time, time, time is on my side, yes it is
Time, time, time is on my side, yes it is
Oh, time, time, time is on my side, yes it is
I said, time, time, time is on my side, yes it is
Oh, time, time, time is on my side
Yeah, time, time, time is on my side


----------



## tomchamp

Love and hope and sex and dreams 
Are still surviving on the street 
Look at me, I'm in tatters! 
I'm a shattered 
Shattered 

Friends are so alarming 
My lover's never charming 
Life's just a cocktail party on the street 
Big Apple 
People dressed in plastic bags 
Directing traffic 
Some kind of fashion 
Shattered 

Laughter, joy, and loneliness and sex and sex and sex and sex 
Look at me, I'm in tatters 
I'm a shattered 
Shattered 

All this chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter 'bout 
Shmatta, shmatta, shmatta -- I can't give it away on 7th Avenue 
This town's been wearing tatters (shattered, shattered) 
Work and work for love and sex 
Ain't you hungry for success, success, success, success 
Does it matter? (Shattered) Does it matter? 
I'm shattered. 
Shattered 

Ahhh, look at me, I'm a shattered 
I'm a shattered 
Look at me- I'm a shattered, yeah 

Pride and joy and greed and sex 
That's what makes our town the best 
Pride and joy and dirty dreams and still surviving on the street 
And look at me, I'm in tatters, yeah 
I've been battered, what does it matter 
Does it matter, uh-huh 
Does it matter, uh-huh, I'm a shattered 

Don't you know the crime rate is going up, up, up, up, up 
To live in this town you must be tough, tough, tough, tough, tough! 
You got rats on the west side 
Bed bugs uptown 
What a mess this town's in tatters I've been shattered 
My brain's been battered, splattered all over Manhattan 

Uh-huh, this town's full of money grabbers 
Go ahead, bite the Big Apple, don't mind the maggots, huh 
Shadoobie, my brain's been battered 
My friends they come around they 
Flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter, flatter 
Pile it up, pile it high on the platter 

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## DoWhat

Mary had a little lamb,
Little lamb, little lamb.
Mary had a little lamb,
Its fleece was white as snow.
And ev'ry where that Mary went,
Mary went, Mary went.
Evrywhere that Mary went 
The lamb was sure to go.

It followed her to school one day,
School one day, school one day.
It followed her to school one day,
which was against the rule.
It made the children laugh and play,
Laugh and play, laugh and play.
It made the children laugh and play,
laugh and play to see a lamb at school.

So the teacher turned him out
turned him out
turned him out
So the teacher turned him out
And sent him straight away


----------



## morganj614

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Mary had a little lamb,
> Little lamb, little lamb.
> Mary had a little lamb,
> Its fleece was white as snow.
> And ev'ry where that Mary went,
> Mary went, Mary went.
> Evrywhere that Mary went
> The lamb was sure to go.
> 
> It followed her to school one day,
> School one day, school one day.
> It followed her to school one day,
> which was against the rule.
> It made the children laugh and play,
> Laugh and play, laugh and play.
> It made the children laugh and play,
> laugh and play to see a lamb at school.
> 
> So the teacher turned him out
> turned him out
> turned him out
> So the teacher turned him out
> *And sent him straight away*



to here?  http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=52647


----------



## DoWhat

http://www.northern-pine.com/songs/marylamb.html


----------



## DoWhat

We'll all join in the circle,
We'll all join in the circle,
We'll all join in the circle,
And sing a song or two.

We'll all clap hands together,
We'll all clap hands together,
We'll all clap hands together,
And sing a song or two.

We'll all stand up together,
We'll all stand up together,
We'll all stand up together,
And sing a song or two.

We'll all join hands together,
We'll all join hands together,
We'll all join hands together,
And sing a song or two.

We'll all turn 'round together,
We'll all turn 'round together,
We'll all turn 'round together,
And sing a song or two.

We'll all stand still together,
We'll all stand still together,
We'll all stand still together,
And sing a song or two.

We'll all sit down together,
We'll all sit down together,
We'll all sit down together,
And sing a song or two.

We'll all be quiet together,
We'll all be quiet together,
We'll all be quiet together,
*Now singing time is through. *


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:
			
		

> *Now singing time is through. *


la,la,la,la... I'm not listening...<img src="http://www.kurts-smilies.de/hoernix.gif">

A long, long time ago
I can still remember how that music used to
make me smile
And I knew that if I had my chance
I could make those people dance
And maybe they'd be happy for a while

Did you write the book of love
And do you have faith in God above
If the Bible tells you so
Now do you believe in Rock 'n' roll
And can music save your mortal soul
And can you teach me how to dance real slow

Well, I know that you're in love with him
'Cos I saw you dancin' in the gym
You both kicked off your shoes
Man, I dig those rhythm and blues

I was a lonely teenage broncin' buck
With a pink carnation and a pick-up truck
But I knew that I was out of luck
The day the music died
I started singing

Bye, bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my Chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry
And good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die

I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news
But she just smiled and turned away
I went down to the sacred store
Where I'd heard the music years before
But the man there said the music wouldn't play

Well now, in the streets the children screamed
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed
But not a word was spoken
Tho church bells all were broken
And the three men I admire the most
The Father, Son and the Holy Ghost
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the music died

We started singin'

Bye, bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my Chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry
And good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die

Bye, bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my Chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry
And good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die

We started singin'
We started singin'
We started singin'
We started singin'


----------



## tomchamp

*There is only one classic better than that one!*

Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald




The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they called "Gitche Gumee"
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
When the skys of november turn gloomy
With a load of iron ore twenty-six thousand tons more
Then the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty
That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
When the "Gales of November" came early

The ship was the pride of the American side
Coming back from some mill in Wisconsin
As the big freighters go, it was bigger then most
With a crew and good captain well seasoned
Concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
When they left fully loaded for Cleveland
And later that night when the ship's bell rang
Could it be the north wind they been feelin'?


The wind in the wires made a tattle-tale sound
And a wave broke over the railing
And ev'ry man knew, as the captain did too
'twas the witch of November come stealin'
The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
When the Gales of November came slashin'
When afternoon came it was freezin' rain
in the face of a hurricane west wind


When suppertime came the old cook came on deck sayin'
"Fellas, it's been too rough to feed ya"
At seven P.M. a main hatchway caved in, he said,
"Fellas, it's been good t'know ya"
The captain wired in he had water comin' in
And the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when 'is lights went outta sight
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald


Does anyone know where the love of God goes
When the waves turn the minutes to hours?
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
If they put fifteen more miles behind 'er
They might have split up or they might have capsized
They may have broke deep and took water
And all that remains is the faces and the names
Of the wives and the sons and the daughters


Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the rooms for her ice-water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams
The islands and bays are for sportsmen
And farther below Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
With the Gales of November remembered


In the musty old hall in Detroit they prayed
in the "Maritime Sailors' Cathedral"
The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times
For each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald
The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call "Gitche Gumee"
"Superior" they said, "never gives up her dead
When the gales of November come early!"


----------



## kwillia

I don't recognize that song... I thought I knew all the classics...


----------



## jazz lady

*an even BIGGER classic...*

Is this the real life-
Is this just fantasy-
Caught in a landslide-
No escape from reality-
Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and see-
I’m just a poor boy,i need no sympathy-
Because I’m easy come,easy go,
A little high,little low,
Anyway the wind blows,doesn’t really matter to me,
To me

Mama,just killed a man,
Put a gun against his head,
Pulled my trigger,now he’s dead,
Mama,life had just begun,
But now I’ve gone and thrown it all away-
Mama ooo,
Didn’t mean to make you cry-
If I’m not back again this time tomorrow-
Carry on,carry on,as if nothing really matters-

Too late,my time has come,
Sends shivers down my spine-
Body’s aching all the time,
Goodbye everybody-I’ve got to go-
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth-
Mama ooo- (any way the wind blows)
I don’t want to die,
I sometimes wish I’d never been born at all-

I see a little silhouetto of a man,
Scaramouche,scaramouche will you do the fandango-
Thunderbolt and lightning-very very frightening me-
Galileo,galileo,
Galileo galileo
Galileo figaro-magnifico-
But I’m just a poor boy and nobody loves me-
He’s just a poor boy from a poor family-
Spare him his life from this monstrosity-
Easy come easy go-,will you let me go-
Bismillah! no-,we will not let you go-let him go-
Bismillah! we will not let you go-let him go
Bismillah! we will not let you go-let me go
Will not let you go-let me go
Will not let you go let me go
No,no,no,no,no,no,no-
Mama mia,mama mia,mama mia let me go-
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me,for me,for me-

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye-
So you think you can love me and leave me to die-
Oh baby-can’t do this to me baby-
Just gotta get out-just gotta get right outta here-

Nothing really matters,
Anyone can see,
Nothing really matters-,nothing really matters to me,

Any way the wind blows....


----------



## tomchamp

Are you being  

Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald


Gordan Lightfoot...it's a true story...google it!


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Are you being
> 
> Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> Gordan Lightfoot...it's a true story...google it!


I will iTune it this evening when I get home...


----------



## tomchamp




----------



## Agee

*After discussions Friday evening...*

about indexing this thread, with posters, and the songs they posted, I took a look at the Who posted option. Tried to copy, paste, and post and got this:


The text that you have entered is too long (10137 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long.
BTW, Jazz and Kwillia lead the group :


----------



## tomchamp

*Wow!*

Lot of time on your hands?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> about indexing this thread, with posters, and the songs they posted, I took a look at the Who posted option. Tried to copy, paste, and post and got this:
> 
> The text that you have entered is too long (10137 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long.




That sucks. 



> BTW, Jazz and Kwillia lead the group :


Hear that, K?  We're the top  's.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> [/list]That sucks.
> 
> 
> Hear that, K?  We're the top  's.


I never lose when music is involved...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I never lose when music is involved...


I guess I should have used the  smilie, huh.  

Music is life.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> [/list]That sucks.
> 
> 
> Hear that, K? We're the top  's.


 Beg to differ, you both have excellent taste in music!

Except of course, that song, lets see how does it go....

Something about Seasons in the Sun?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Beg to differ, you both have excellent taste in music!
> 
> Except of course, that song, lets see how does it go....
> 
> Something about Seasons in the Sun?


It's on my CD right after "Run Joey Run" and before "The night Chicago died"...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> It's on my CD right after "Run Joey Run" and before "The night Chicago died"...


All righty then.


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Lot of time on your hands?


Your right, indexing this thread would take a lot of time.

There is however, a boat load of awesome songs posted here


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> All righty then.


Don't be a player... you already asked me to burn you a copy of that CD...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Beg to differ, you both have excellent taste in music!


Thanks.    You've got pretty good taste there yourself, Mister 3rd place poster.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't be a player... you already asked me to burn you a copy of that CD...


  Just how drunk _was_ I Friday night?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Just how drunk _was_ I Friday night?


Well... do you remember bursting into tears when you heard the first verse of "Billy Don't Be A Hero"...


----------



## tomchamp

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Your right, indexing this thread would take a lot of time.
> 
> There is however, a boat load of awesome songs posted here


 Thanks Air..geez I got a lot of repeats...thought you would point them out...I do have that kinda time on my hands these days!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well... do you remember bursting into tears when you heard the first verse of "Billy Don't Be A Hero"...


No, I don't.    But that song always gets me.


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Thanks Air..geez I got a lot of repeats...thought you would point them out...I do have that kinda time on my hands these days!


Pointing out repeats is just a bit of razzing. I think Otter started it  

I gave up on it.

BTW, I think you and I are the only Marshall Tucker posters.


----------



## tomchamp

I can only think of one that I posted by Tucker!


----------



## DoWhat

http://www.dltk-holidays.com/xmas/midi/rudolf_the_red_nose_reindeer.htm

You know Dasher and Dancer
And Prancer and Vixen
Comet and Cupid
And Donner and Blitzen
But do you recall
The most famous reindeer of all?

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
Had a very shiny nose
And if you ever saw it
You would even say it glows

All of the other reindeer
Used to laugh and call him names
They never let poor Rudolph
Join in any reindeer games

Then one foggy Christmas Eve
Santa came to say
"Rudolph with your nose so bright
Won't you guide my sleigh tonight?"

Then how the reindeer loved him
And they shouted out with glee
"Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
You'll go down in history!"


----------



## wharfrat2

Farmhouse Lyrics
Phish   


Farmhouse
Phish
(Farmhouse)

Welcome this is a Farmhouse
We have cluster flies alas
And this time of year is bad
We are so very sorry,
There's little we can do
But swat them

She didn't beg oh, not enough
She didn't stay when things got tough
I told a lie and she got mad
She wasn't there when things got bad

I never ever saw the northern lights
I never really heard of cluster flies
Never ever saw the stars so bright
In the farmhouse things will be alright

Woke this morning to the stinging lash
Every man rise from the ash
Each betrayal begins with trust
Every man returns to dust


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Mama mia,mama mia,mama mia let me go-
> Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me,for me,for me-




:headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## chaotic

I'm so hot for her, I'm so hot for her 
I'm so hot for her and she's so cold 
I'm so hot for her, I'm on fire for her 
I'm so hot for her and she's so cold 

I'm the burning bush, I'm the burning fire 
I'm the bleeding volcano 
I'm so hot for her, I'm so hot for her 
I'm so hot for her and she's so cold 

Yeah, I tried re-wiring her, tried re-firing her 
I think her engine is permanently stalled 
She's so cold she's so cold 
She's so cold cold cold 
Like a tombstone 
She's so cold, she's so cold 
she's so cold cold cold like an ice cream cone 
She's so cold she's so cold 
And when I touch her my hand just froze 

Yeah, I'm so hot for hot for her, I'm so hot for her 
I'm so hot for her and even so 
Put your hand on the heat, put your hand on the heat 
Aw C'mon baby, let's go 

She's so cold, she's so cold, cold, she's so c-c-c-old 
But she's beautiful, though 

Yeah, she's so cold 

She's so cold, she's so cold 
She was born in an arctic zone 
She's so cold she's so cold, cold, cold 
And when I touch her my hand just froze 

She's so cold, she's so goddamn cold she's so 
Cold cold cold she's so cold 

Who would believe you were a beauty indeed 
When the days get shorter and the nights get long 
Lie awake when the rain comes 
Nobody will know, when you're old 
When you're old, nobody will know 
that you was a beauty, a sweet sweet beauty 
A sweet sweet beauty, but stone stone cold 

You're so cold, you're so cold, cold, cold 
You're so cold, you're so cold 

I'm so hot for you, i'm so hot for you 
I'm so hot for you and you're so cold 

I'm the burning bush, I'm the burning fire 
I'm the bleeding volcano


----------



## chaotic

I'm a little bit country 
And I'm a little bit rock 'n roll 
I'm a little bit of Memphis and Nashville 
With a little bit of Motown in my soul 
I don't know if it's good or bad 
But I know I love it so 
I'm a little bit country 
And I'm a little bit rock 'n roll 

He's a little bit gentle, he's a little bit runnin' wild 
She's a little bit of ??? woman, she's a little bit of jive 
Don't know if I'm happy or sad 
My music makes me whole 
I'm a little bit country 
And I'm a little bit rock 'n roll 

I like that peaceful easy feeling of a laid back country song 
And when I sing my rock n' roll, I can sing it all night long 
I love my country with all my heart and soul 
I go out on Saturday night for a little bit of rock 'n roll 
I know if I'm fellin' right 
No matter where I go 
With little bit of country 
And a little bit of rock 'n roll 

I like that peaceful easy feeling of a laid back country song 
And when I sing my rock n' roll, I can sing it all night long 
I love my country with all my heart and soul 
I go out on Saturday night for a little bit of rock 'n roll 
I know if I'm feelin' right 
No matter where I go 
With little bit of country 
And a little bit of rock 'n roll 

We're a little bit country 
We're a little bit rock 'n roll


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm a little bit country
> And I'm a little bit rock 'n roll
> I'm a little bit of Memphis and Nashville
> With a little bit of Motown in my soul
> I don't know if it's good or bad
> But I know I love it so
> I'm a little bit country
> And I'm a little bit rock 'n roll
> 
> He's a little bit gentle, he's a little bit runnin' wild
> She's a little bit of ??? woman, she's a little bit of jive
> Don't know if I'm happy or sad
> My music makes me whole
> I'm a little bit country
> And I'm a little bit rock 'n roll
> 
> I like that peaceful easy feeling of a laid back country song
> And when I sing my rock n' roll, I can sing it all night long
> I love my country with all my heart and soul
> I go out on Saturday night for a little bit of rock 'n roll
> I know if I'm fellin' right
> No matter where I go
> With little bit of country
> And a little bit of rock 'n roll
> 
> I like that peaceful easy feeling of a laid back country song
> And when I sing my rock n' roll, I can sing it all night long
> I love my country with all my heart and soul
> I go out on Saturday night for a little bit of rock 'n roll
> I know if I'm feelin' right
> No matter where I go
> With little bit of country
> And a little bit of rock 'n roll
> 
> We're a little bit country
> We're a little bit rock 'n roll


You aren't making fun of me because I used to play "The Donny and Marie Show"  with my sister are you...


----------



## chaotic

I don’t care if monday’s blue
I don’t care if monday’s blue
Tuesday’s grey and wednesday too
Tuesday’s grey and wednesday too
Thursday I don’t care about you
Thursday I don’t care about you
It’s friday I’m in love
It’s friday I’m in love

Monday you can fall apart
Monday you can fall apart
Tuesday wednesday break my heart
Tuesday wednesday break my heart
Thursday doesn’t even start
Thursday doesn’t even start
It’s friday I’m in love
It’s friday I’m in love

Saturday wait
Saturday wait
And sunday always comes too late
And sunday always comes too late
But friday never hesitate...
But friday never hesitate...

I don’t care if monday’s black
I don’t care if monday’s black
Tuesday wednesday heart attack
Tuesday wednesday heart attack
Thursday never looking back
Thursday never looking back
It’s friday I’m in love
It’s friday I’m in love

Monday you can hold your head
Monday you can hold your head
Tuesday wednesday stay in bed
Tuesday wednesday stay in bed
Or thursday watch the walls instead
Or thursday watch the walls instead
It’s friday I’m in love
It’s friday I’m in love

Saturday wait
Saturday wait
And sunday always comes too late
And sunday always comes too late
But friday never hesitate...
But friday never hesitate...

Dressed up to the eyes
Dressed up to the eyes
It’s a wonderful surprise
It’s a wonderful surprise
To see your shoes and your spirits rise
To see your shoes and your spirits rise
Throwing out your frown
Throwing out your frown
And just smiling at the sound
And just smiling at the sound
And as sleek as a shriek
And as sleek as a shriek
Spinning round and round
Spinning round and round
Always take a big bite
Always take a big bite
It’s such a gorgeous sight
It’s such a gorgeous sight
To see you eat in the middle of the night
To see you in the middle of the night
You can never get enough
You can never get enough
Enough of this stuff
Enough of this stuff
It’s friday
It’s friday
I’m in love
I’m in love


----------



## chaotic

Boy: Woof! You sure gotta climb a lot of steps to get to this Capitol Building here in Washington. But I wonder who that sad little scrap of paper is?

I'm just a bill.
Yes, I'm only a bill.
And I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill.
Well, it's a long, long journey
To the capital city.
It's a long, long wait
While I'm sitting in committee,
But I know I'll be a law someday
At least I hope and pray that I will,
But today I am still just a bill.

Boy: Gee, Bill, you certainly have a lot of patience and courage.

Bill: Well I got this far. When I started, I wasn't even a bill, I was just an idea. Some folks back home decided they wanted a law passed, so they called their local Congressman and he said, "You're right, there oughta be a law." Then he sat down and wrote me out and introduced me to Congress. And I became a bill, and I'll remain a bill until they decide to make me a law.

I'm just a bill
Yes I'm only a bill,
And I got as far as Capitol Hill.
Well, now I'm stuck in committee
And I'll sit here and wait 
While a few key Congressmen discuss and debate
Whether they should let me be a law.
How I hope and pray that they will,
But today I am still just a bill.

Boy: Listen to those congressmen arguing! Is all that discussion and debate about you?

Bill: Yeah, I'm one of the lucky ones. Most bills never even get this far. I hope they decide to report on me favourably, otherwise I may die.

Boy: Die?

Bill: Yeah, die in committee. Oooh, but it looks like I'm gonna live! Now I go to the House of Representatives, and they vote on me.

Boy: If they vote yes, what happens?

Bill: Then I go to the Senate and the whole thing starts all over again.

Boy: Oh no!

Bill: Oh yes!

I'm just a bill
Yes, I'm only a bill
And if they vote for me on Capitol Hill
Well, then I'm off to the White House
Where I'll wait in a line
With a lot of other bills
For the president to sign
And if he signs me, then I'll be a law.
How I hope and pray that he will,
But today I am still just a bill.

Boy: You mean even if the whole Congress says you should be a law, the president can still say no?

Bill: Yes, that's called a veto. If the President vetoes me, I have to go back to Congress and they vote on me again, and by that time you're so old...

Boy: By that time it's very unlikely that you'll become a law. It's not easy to become a law, is it?

Bill: No!

But how I hope and I pray that I will,
But today I am still just a bill.

Congressman: He signed you, Bill! Now you're a law!

Bill: Oh yes!!!


----------



## jazz lady

Built up a lot of song pressure there, didn't you K-otic.  

Good to see you.    Now I've got to go!


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Built up a lot of song pressure there, didn't you K-otic.
> 
> Good to see you.    Now I've got to go!


Heading to the pub...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> You aren't making fun of me because I used to play "The Donny and Marie Show"  with my sister are you...



Depends... did you wear purple socks?


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> Depends... did you wear purple socks?


No... I played the part of Marie...


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Built up a lot of song pressure there, didn't you K-otic.
> 
> Good to see you.    Now I've got to go!



 Jazzy! Pressure's been mounting... 

C ya!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Heading to the pub...


After today's work fiasco, it's a definite possibility!


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> No... I played the part of Marie...



So you used to sing "Paper Roses" all day long...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Jazzy! Pressure's been mounting...
> 
> C ya!


Have fun and play me something good.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Have fun and play me something good.



Here's your song, J!

[in two parts, as I think this is the longest song posted]

i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie 
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie 
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat
now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat 
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet 
see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello 
to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow 
but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie 
say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie 
let's rock, you dont stop 
rock the riddle that will make your body rock 
well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along 
and next on the mike is my man hank 
come on, hank, sing that song

check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a 
and the rest is f-l-y 
ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix 
and these reasons i'll tell ya why 
ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun 
and i dress to a t 
ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously 
i got bodyguards, i got two big cars 
that definitely aint the wack 
i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac 
so after school, i take a dip in the pool 
which really is on the wall 
i got a color tv so i can see 
the knicks play basketball 
hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards 
more money than a sucker could ever spend 
but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker 
not a dime til i made it again 
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what) 
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin 
drive off in a def oj 
everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn 
say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend 
master gee, am I mellow 
its on you so what you gonna do

well it's on n on n on on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e 
i said i go by the unforgettable name 
of the man they call the master gee 
well, my name is known all over the world 
by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls 
i'm goin down in history 
as the baddest rapper there could ever be 
now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows 
the beat starts gettin into your toes 
ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet 
and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat 
and the damn ya start doin the freak 
i said damn, right outta your seat 
then ya throw your hands high in the air 
ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere 
ya rockin to the beat without a care 
with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair 
now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang 
but i rap to the beat just the same 
i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes 
all im here to do ladies is hypnotize 
singin on n n on n on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
singin on n n on n on on n on 
like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie 
pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop 
come alive yall gimme what ya got 
i guess by now you can take a hunch 
and find that i am the baby of the bunch 
'but that's okay i still keep in stride 
cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind 
singin on n n on n on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
singin on n n on n on on n on 
rock rock yall throw it on the floor 
im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there 
im gonna move you outta this atmosphere 
cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind 
ill put t-t-tickets in your behind 
i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor 
a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got 
cause im guaranteed to make you rock 
i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?

i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie 
the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie 
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat 
skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo 
and guess what america we love you 
cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul 
you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old 
i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast 
but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast 
rock it up baby bubbah 
baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie 
to the beat beat, its so unique 
come on everybody and dance to the beat

[funk]

i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie 
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
rock it out baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang 
the boogie to the boogie da beat

i said i cant wait til the end of the week 
when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat 
and attempt to raise your body heat 
just blow your mind so that you cant speak 
and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet 
and let it change up to a dance called the freak 
and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat 
rest a little while so ya dont get weak 
i know a man named hank 
he has more rhymes than a serious bank 
so come on hank sing that song 
to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong

well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp 
the women fight for my delight 
but im the grandmaster with the three mcs 
that shock the house for the young ladies 
and when you come inside, into the front 
you do the freak, spank, and do the bump 
and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point

we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint 
a from sun to sun and from day to day 
i sit down and write a brand new rhyme 
because they say that miracles never cease 
i've created a devastating masterpiece 
i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist 
everybody, i say it goes like this 
well i was comin home late one dark afternoon 
a reporter stopped me for a interview 
she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables 
that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables 
this young reporter i did adore 
so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before 
she said damn fly guy im in love with you 
the casanova legend must have been true 
i said by the way baby what's your name 
said i go by the name of lois lane 
and you could be my boyfiend you surely can 
just let me quit my boyfriend called superman 
i said he's a fairy i do suppoose 
flyin through the air in pantyhose 
he may be very sexy or even cute 
but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit 
i said you need a man who's got finesse 
and his whole name across his chest 
he may be able to fly all through the night 
but can he rock a party til the early light 
he cant satisfy you with his little worm 
but i can bust you out with my super sperm 
i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it 
an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere 
just throw your hands up in the air 
and party hardy like you just dont care 
let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop 
go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what) 
im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj 
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn 
you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend 
i say skip, dive, what can i say 
i cant fit em all inside my oj 
so i just take half and bust them out 
i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house


----------



## chaotic

*part 2 for Jazzy*

it was twelve o'clock one friday night 
i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right 
everybody was dancin on the floor 
doin all the things they never did before 
and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean 
she came into the bar, she came into the scene 
as she traveled deeper inside the room 
all the fellas checked out her white sasoons 
she came up to the table, looked into my eyes 
then she turned around and shook her behind 
so i said to myself, its time for me to release 
my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece 
and now people in the house this is just for you 
a little rap to make you boogaloo 
now the group ya hear is called phase two 
and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew 
once a week we're on the street 
just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free 
for you to party ya got to have the movies 
so we'll get right down and give you the groove 
for you to dance you gotta get hype 
so we'll get right down for you tonight 
now the system's on and the girls are there 
ya definitely have a rockin affair 
but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact 
that to have a party ya got to have a rap 
so when the party's over you're makin it home 
and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn 
and while ya sleepin ya start to dream 
and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene 
my name appears in your mind 
yeah, a name you know that was right on time 
it was phase two just a doin a do 
rockin ya down cause ya know we could 
to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak 
come alive girls get on your feet 
to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat 
to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak 
to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on 
on n on into the break of dawn 
now i got a man comin on right now 
he's guaranteed to throw down 
he goes by the name of wonder mike 
come on wonder mike do what ya like

like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey 
like a millionaire that has no money 
like a rainy day that is not wet 
like a gamblin fiend that does not bet 
like dracula with out his fangs 
like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang 
like collard greens that dont taste good 
like a tree that's not made out of wood 
like goin up and not comin down 
is just like the beat without the sound no sound 
to the beat beat, ya do the freak 
everybody just rock and dance to the beat 
have you ever went over a friends house to eat 
and the food just aint no good 
i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed 
and the chicken tastes like wood 
so you try to play it off like you think you can 
by sayin that youre full 
and then your friend says momma he's just being polite 
he aint finished uh uh that's bull 
so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie 
and you say that you already ate 
and your friend says man there's plenty of food 
so you pile some more on your plate 
while the stinky foods steamin your mind starts to dreamin 
of the moment that it's time to leave 
and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin 
into something that looks like cheese 
oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place 
i dont care what these people think 
im just sittin here makin myself nauseous 
with this ugly food that stinks 
so you bust out the door while its still closed 
still sick from the food you ate 
and then you run to the store for quick relief 
from a bottle of kaopectate 
and then you call your friend two weeks later 
to see how he has been 
and he says i understand about the food 
baby bubbah but we're still friends 
with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie 
the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin 
to the bang bang boogie 
say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat 
i say hank can ya rock 
can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop 
can ya hip me to the shoobie doo 
i said come on make the make the people move

i go to the halls and then ring the bell 
because i am the man with the clientele 
and if ya ask me why i rock so well 
a big bang, i got clientele 
and from the time i was only six years old 
i never forgot what i was told 
it was the best advice that i ever had 
it came from my wise dear old dad 
he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you 
and dont say a word until i'm through 
now there's a time to laugh a time to cry 
a time to live and a time to die 
a time to break and a time to chill 
to act civilized or act real ill 
but whatever ya do in your lifetime 
ya never let a mc steal your rhyme 
so from sixty six til this very day 
ill always remember what he had to say 
so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style 
i let them know that i'm versatile 
i got style finesse and a little black book 
that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look 
but there's a thing that separates you from me 
and that's called originality 
because my rhymes are on from what you heard 
i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word 
and i say a little more later on tonight 
so the sucker mc's can bite all night 
a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall 
a lets rock yall ya dont stop 
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what) 
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin 
drive off in a def oj 
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn 
ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends 
a like that yall to the beat yall 
beat beat yall ya dont stop 
a master gee am I mellow? 
its on you so whatcha gonna do

well like johnny carson on the late show 
a like frankie croker in stereo 
well like the barkay's singin holy ghost 
the sounds to throw down they're played the most

its like my man captain sky 
whose name he earned with his super sperm 
we rock and we dont stop 
get off yall im here to give you whatcha got 
to the beat that it makes you freak 
and come alive girl get on your feet 
a like a perry mason without a case 
like farrah fawcett without her face

like the barkays on the mike 
like gettin right down for you tonight 
like movin your body so ya dont know how 
right to the rhythm and throw down

like comin alive to the master gee 
the brother who rocks so viciously 
i said the age of one my life begun 
at the age of two i was doin the do 
at the age of three it was you and me 
rockin to the sounds of the master gee 
at the age of four i was on the floor 
givin all the freaks what they bargained for 
at the age of five i didnt take no jive 
with the master gee its all the way live 
at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks 
rappin to the beat my stick was fixed 
at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off 
i got right on down to the beat you see 
gettin right on down makin all the girls 
just take of their clothes to the beat the beat 
to the double beat beat that makes you freak 
at the age of eight i was really great 
cause every night you see i had a date 
at the age of nine i was right on time 
cause every night i had a party rhyme 
goin on n n on n on on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
a sayin on n n on n on on n on... 
like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop 
a saying on n n on n on on n on 
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike 
i am the definate feast delight 
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike 
i am the definate feast delight 
come to the master gee you see 
the brother who rocks so viciously 
....


----------



## tomchamp

Woke up this morning my house was cold
Checked out the furnace she wasn't burnin'
Went out and hopped in my old Ford
Hit the engine but she ain't turnin'
We've given each other some hard lessons lately
But we ain't learnin'
We're the same sad story that's a fact
One step up and two steps back

Bird on a wire outside my motel room
But he ain't singin'
Girl in white outside a church in June
But the church bells they ain't ringing
I'm sittin' here in this bar tonight
But all I'm thinkin' is
I'm the same old story same old act
One step up and two steps back

It's the same thing night on night
Who's wrong baby who's right
Another fight and I slam the door on
Another battle in our dirty little war
When I look at myself I don't see
The man I wanted to be
Somewhere along the line I slipped off track
I'm caught movin' one step up and two steps back

There's a girl across the bar
I get the message she's sendin'
Mmm she ain't lookin' to married
And me well honey I'm pretending
Last night I dreamed I held you in my arms
The music was never-ending
We danced as the evening sky faded to black
One step up and two steps back
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

Okay... I've decided this is my all-time favorite Bruce song... it's from "The River" album... It gets to me even more than "Fire"...

_When I lost you honey sometimes I think
I lost my guts too
And I wish God would send me a word send me something I’m afraid to lose
Lying in the heat of the night like prisoners all our lives
I get shivers down my spine and all
I wanna do is hold you tight

(chorus)
I swear I’ll drive all night just to buy you some shoes
And to taste your tender charms
And I just wanna sleep tonight again in your arms

Tonight there’s fallen angels and they’re waiting for us down in the street
Tonight there’s calling strangers, hear them crying in defeat.
Let them go,
Let them go,
Let them go,
Do their dances of the dead (let’em go right ahead)
You just dry your eyes girl,
And c’mon c’mon c’mon let’s go to bed,
Baby, baby, baby

(chorus)

There’s machines and there’s fire waiting on the edge of town
They’re out there for hire but baby they can’t hurt us now
Cause you’ve got,
You’ve got,
You’ve got,
You’ve got my love,
You’ve got my love
Through the wind,
Through the rain,
The snow, the wind,
The rain
You’ve got,
You’ve got my,
My love heart and soul
_


----------



## Agee

*Old Tucker*

Many a time I feel so lonesome
Many a day I've been so doggone tired
When I get lonesome, yes I do
I think about true love
And when I think about true love
I think about you

So I'm singing, this here song, for Melody Ann
And I'm so doggone proud
That I'm her man and she's all mine
My Melody Ann

Been many a morning
Since I seen you
Seen many a sunrise, yes
Lord knows I've drove many miles
But you know the best thing About going home
Is to see you, standing there, with a smile 

And I'm singing, this here song,
for Melody Ann
And I'm so doggone proud
That I'm her man and she's all mine
My Melody Ann
My Melody Ann
I love ya darlin'


----------



## Agee

*Classic Tucker*

Take the highway 
Lord knows I've been gone too long 
Lot of sad days, yeah 
One day you'll turn around 
and I'll be gone 
And the time has finally come 
for me to pack my bags and walk away 
Hear me say... 
I'll be back someday 
But darlin' please don't 
wait for me too long 
There's just one place I can't stay 
Memories of your love still linger on 
And the time has finally come 
for me to pack my bags and walk away 
Here me say.... 
Take the highway 
Take the highway 
Take the highway 
And the time has finally come 
for me to pack my bags and walk away 
Here me say...


----------



## cattitude

It’s late in the evening
She’s wondering what clothes to wear
She puts on her make up
And brushes her long blonde hair
And then she asks me
Do I look alright and I say, yes
You look wonderful tonight

We go a party
And everyone turns to see
This beautiful lady
That’s walking around with me
And then she asks me
Do you feel alright and I say, yes
I feel wonderful tonight

I feel wonderful because I see
The love light in your eyes
And the wonder of it all
Is that you just don’t realize
How much I love you

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

It’s time to go home now
And I’ve got an aching head
So I give her the car keys
She helps me to bed
And then I tell her
As I turn out the light
I say, my darling
You were wonderful tonight
Oh, my darling
You were wonderful tonight


----------



## Agee

*Uno Mas*

Took my fam'ly away from my Carolina home 
Had dreams about the West and started to roam 
Six long months on a dust covered trail 
They say heaven's at the end but so far it's been hell 
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air 
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there 

We were diggin' and siftin' from five to five
Sellin' everything we found just to stay alive
Gold flowed free like the whiskey in the bars
Sinnin' was the big thing, lord and Satan was his star 
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air 
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there 

Dance hall girls were the evenin' treat
Empty cartridges and blood lined the gutters of the street
Men were shot down for the sake of fun
Or just to hear the noise of their forty-four guns
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

Now my widow she weeps by my grave
Tears flow free for her man she couldn't save
Shot down in cold blood by a gun that carried fame
All for a useless and no good worthless claim

And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there
Fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there
Waitin' for me there


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
> Of the big lake they called "Gitche Gumee"
> The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
> When the skys of november turn gloomy
> With a load of iron ore twenty-six thousand tons more
> Then the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty
> That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
> When the "Gales of November" came early



Just iTuned it... I know it and love it... just never knew what it was called...


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> We go a party
> And everyone turns to see
> This beautiful lady
> That’s walking around with me
> And then she asks me
> Do you feel alright and I say, yes
> I feel wonderful tonight


Awesome Tune!


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Awesome Tune!



I was sitting out on the deck and it came to me...  great night out...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Just iTuned it... I know it and love it... just never knew what it was called...


"Gitche Gumee" should of given it away?

Great name for an MPD!


----------



## cattitude

I hear the ticking of the clock
I'm lying here the room's pitch dark
I wonder where you are tonight
No answer on the telephone
And the night goes by so very slow
Oh, I hope that it won't end though
Alone

'Til now I always got by on my own
I never really cared until I met you
And now it chills me to the bone
How do I get you alone
How do I get you alone

You don't know how long I have wanted
To touch your lips and hold you tight
Oooh-oh, you don't know how long I have waited
You don't know how long I have waited
And I was gonna tell you tonight
But the secret is still my own
And my love for you is still unknown
Alone

'Til now I always got by on my own
I never really cared until I met you
And now it chills me to the bone
How do I get you alone
How do I get you alone

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

How do I get you alone
How do I get you alone
Alone, alone


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Gitche Gumee" should of given it away?


It just didn't ring my bell... I had to hear it to recognize it...


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> I was sitting out on the deck and it came to me... great night out...


Are you holding the flashlight for Otter , while he hits golf balls?


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> It just didn't ring my bell... I had to hear it to recognize it...


You can ring my belllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll, ring my bell.

Oh nevermind


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You can ring my belllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll, ring my bell.
> 
> Oh nevermind


Oh no... ear worm....


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Are you holding the flashlight for Otter , while he hits golf balls?



Oh...the flashlight?  yeah..I'm holding the flashlight...


----------



## cattitude

I didn't know what day it was
When you walked into the room
I said hello unnoticed
You said goodbye too soon

Breezing through the clientele
Spinning yarns that were so lyrical
I really must confess right here
The attraction was purely physical

I took all those habits of yours
That in the beginning were hard to accept
Your fashion sense, Beardsly prints
I put down to experience

The big bosomed lady with the Dutch accent
Who tried to change my point of view
Her ad lib lines were well rehearsed
But my heart cried out for you

You're in my heart, you're in my soul
You'll be my breath should I grow old
You are my lover, you're my best friend
You're in my soul

My love for you is immeasurable
My respect for you immense
You're ageless, timeless, lace and fineness
You're beauty and elegance

You're a rhapsody, a comedy
You're a symphony and a play
You're every love song ever written
But honey, what do you see in me

You're in my heart, you're in my soul
You'll be my breath should I grow old
You are my lover, you're my best friend
You're in my soul

You're an essay in glamour
Please pardon the grammar
But you're every schoolboy's dream
You're Celtic, United, but baby I've decided
You're the best team I've ever seen

And there have been many affairs
Many times I've thought to leave
But I bite my lip and turn around
'Cause you're the warmest thing I've ever found

You're in my heart, you're in my soul
You'll be my breath should I grow old
You are my lover, you're my best friend
You're in my soul

You're in my heart, you're in my soul
You'll be my breath should I grow old
You are my lover, you're my best friend
You're in my soul


----------



## cattitude

Oh-oh, yes I’m the great pretender
Pretending that I’m doing well
My need is such I pretend too much
I’m lonely but no one can tell

Oh-oh, yes I’m the great pretender
Adrift in a world of my own
I’ve played the game but to my real shame
You’ve left me to grieve all alone

Too real is this feeling of make-believe
Too real when I feel what my heart can’t conceal

Yes, I’m the great pretender
Just laughin’ and gay like a clown
I seem to be what I’m not, you see
I’m wearing my heart like a crown
Pretending that you’re still around

Too real is this feeling of make-believe
Too real when I feel what my heart can’t conceal

Yes, I’m the great pretender
Just laughin’ and gay like a clown
I seem to be what I’m not, you see
I’m wearing my heart like a crown
Pretending that you’re still around


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I didn't know what day it was
> When you walked into the room
> I said hello unnoticed
> You said goodbye too soon
> 
> Breezing through the clientele
> Spinning yarns that were so lyrical
> I really must confess right here
> The attraction was purely physical
> 
> I took all those habits of yours
> That in the beginning were hard to accept
> Your fashion sense, Beardsly prints
> I put down to experience
> 
> The big bosomed lady with the Dutch accent
> Who tried to change my point of view
> Her ad lib lines were well rehearsed
> But my heart cried out for you
> 
> You're in my heart, you're in my soul
> You'll be my breath should I grow old
> You are my lover, you're my best friend
> You're in my soul
> 
> My love for you is immeasurable
> My respect for you immense
> You're ageless, timeless, lace and fineness
> You're beauty and elegance
> 
> You're a rhapsody, a comedy
> You're a symphony and a play
> You're every love song ever written
> But honey, what do you see in me
> 
> You're in my heart, you're in my soul
> You'll be my breath should I grow old
> You are my lover, you're my best friend
> You're in my soul
> 
> You're an essay in glamour
> Please pardon the grammar
> But you're every schoolboy's dream
> You're Celtic, United, but baby I've decided
> You're the best team I've ever seen
> 
> And there have been many affairs
> Many times I've thought to leave
> But I bite my lip and turn around
> 'Cause you're the warmest thing I've ever found
> 
> You're in my heart, you're in my soul
> You'll be my breath should I grow old
> You are my lover, you're my best friend
> You're in my soul
> 
> You're in my heart, you're in my soul
> You'll be my breath should I grow old
> You are my lover, you're my best friend
> You're in my soul


I forgot how much I love this song...


----------



## FromTexas

cattitude said:
			
		

> Oh...the flashlight?  yeah..I'm holding the flashlight...


----------



## cattitude

Well, be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby love
My baby love,  my baby love

Well, she's the girl in the red blue jeans
She's the queen of all the teens
She's the one that I know
She's the one that loves me so

Say be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby love
My baby love, my baby love

Well, she's the one that gots that beat
She's the one with the flyin' feet
She's the one that walks around the store
She's the one that gets more more more

Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby love
My baby love, my baby love


----------



## kwillia

Catt, where are you finding all of your great oldies lyrics? I can never find the ones I want...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Catt, where are you finding all of your great oldies lyrics? I can never find the ones I want...



They're in my brain...


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> They're in my brain...





No, really...


----------



## cattitude

Everybody's doin' a brand-new dance, now
(Come on baby, do the loco-Motion)
I know you'll get to like it
If you give it a chance now
(Come on, baby, do the loco-Motion)
My little baby sister can do it with ease
It's easier than learning your A-B-C's
So come on, come on, do the loco-Motion with me
You gotta swing your hips, now
Come on, baby
Jump up
Jump back
Well now, I think you've got the knack

Whooa, whooa, whooa
Now that you can do it, let's make a chain, now
(Come on, baby, do the loco-Motion)
A chug-a, chug-a motion like a railroad train, now
(Come on, baby, do the loco-Motion)
Do it nice and easy, now, don't lose control
A little bit of rhythm and a lot of soul
Come on, come on, do the loco-Motion with me

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yaaa
Move around the floor in a loco-Motion
(Come on, baby, do the loco-Motion)
Do it holding hands if you do get the notion
(Come on, baby, do the loco-Motion)
There's never been a dance that's so easy to do
It even makes you happy when you're feeling blue
So come on, come on, do the loco-Motion with me
(Come on) you got to swing your hips, now
(Come on) that's right
(Do the loco-Motion)
You sure is fine
(Come on, do the loco-Motion)
Come on, baby
(Come on, do the loco-Motion)
Mmmm, mmmm, mmmm
Jump up (come on) jump back
(Do the loco-Motion)
You're looking good
(Come on) mmmm, mmmm, mmmm
(Do the loco-Motion)
Jump up (come on) jump back
(Do the loco-Motion)


----------



## Agee

The thrill is gone
The thrill is gone away
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away
You know you done me wrong baby
And you’ll be sorry someday

The thrill is gone
It’s gone away from me
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away from me
Although, I’ll still live on
But so lonely I’ll be

The thrill is gone
It’s gone away for good
The thrill is gone baby
It’s gone away for good
Someday I know I’ll be open armed baby
Just like I know a good man should

You know I’m free, free now baby
I’m free from your spell
Oh I’m free, free, free now
I’m free from your spell
And now that it’s all over
All I can do is wish you well


----------



## Agee

Wake up maggie I think I got something to say to you
It’s late september and I really should be back at school
I know I keep you amused but I feel I’m being used
Oh maggie I couldn’t have tried any more
You lured me away from home just to save you from being alone
You stole my heart and that’s what really hurt

The morning sun when it’s in your face really shows your age
But that don’t worry me none in my eyes you’re everything
I laughed at all of your jokes my love you didn’t need to coax
Oh, maggie I couldn’t have tried any more
You lured me away from home, just to save you from being alone
You stole my soul and that’s a pain I can do without

All I needed was a friend to lend a guiding hand
But you turned into a lover and
Mother what a lover, you wore me out
All you did was wreck my bed
And in the morning kick me in the head
Oh maggie I couldn’t have tried anymore
You lured me away from home ’cause you didn’t want to be alone
You stole my heart I couldn’t leave you if I tried

I suppose I could collect my books and get on back to school
Or steal my daddy’s cue and make a living out of playing pool
Or find myself a rock and roll band that needs a helpin’ hand
Oh maggie I wish I’d never seen your face
You made a first-class fool out of me
But I’m as blind as a fool can be
You stole my heart but I love you anyway

Maggie I wish I’d never seen your face
I’ll get on back home one of these days


----------



## kwillia

I have this one on "kwillia soul" ...

Just one look and I fell so hard
In love with you, oh-oh, oh-oh
I found out how good it feels
To have your love, oh-oh, oh-oh
Say you will, will be mine
Forever and always, oh-oh, oh-oh
Just one look and I knew
That you were my only one
Oh, oh-oh, oh

I thought I was dreamin' 
But I was wrong, yeah, yeah, yeah
Oh, but-a, I'm gonna keep on schemin'
'Til I can a-make you, make you my own

So you see, I really care
Without you I'm nothin', oh-oh, oh-oh
Just one look and I know
I'll get you someday, oh-oh, oh-oh

Just one look, that's all it took
Just one look, that's all it took
Just one look, that's all it took


----------



## kwillia

I forgot about this one!
_
One, two, three
For goodness sake 
I got the hippy, hippy shake
Yeah, I've got to shake 
I got the hippy, hippy shake

I can't sit still 
With the hippy, hippy shake
Yeah, I get my fill now 
With the hippy, hippy shake
Yeah, it's in the back
The hippy, hippy shake

Well, now you shake it to the left 
You shake it to the right
You do the hippy, shake, shake 
With all of your might

Yeah, baby, come on shake
Oh, it's in the back 
The hippy, hippy shake

Well, now you shake it to the left 
You shake it to the right
You do the hippy, shake, shake 
With all of your might

Yeah, baby, come on shake
Oh, it's in the back 
Oh, the hippy, hippy shake
Oh, the hippy, hippy shake
Oh, the hippy, hippy shake_

:shakin'it:


----------



## tomchamp

*Hey Air!*

My fav by Tucker...Silverado..can't find the words anywhere!


----------



## kwillia

*Do it a little bit slower...*

Kiss me, I love the way that you kiss me
There`s only one thing wrong with the way you kiss me
Now, your kisses are sweeter than sugar 
And plenty strong enough
But the bad part is you don`t do it long enough, oh

Do it again just a little bit slower
Do it again just a little bit slower
I just can`t stand it when its over
Do it again just a little bit slower

Hold me, I love the way that you hold me
There`s only one thing wrong 
With the way you hold me
Maybe you`d just laugh 
Iif I let you know too soon
But the thing about this
You just let go too soon, oh, baby

Slower, slower, kiss me just a little bit slower
Tell me that you love me 
Hold me fast, make it last ........


----------



## cattitude

Early in the morning
I can't sleep
I can't work and I can't eat
I've been drunk all day
Can't concentrate
Maybe I'm making a big mistake

Caught me down
Like a killer shark
It's like a railroad running
Right through my heart
Jekyll and Hyde the way I behave
Feel like I'm running on an empty gauge

Oh no, not again
It hurts so good
I don't understand
Infatuation
Infatuation
Infatuation
Infatuation

Heart beats silly
Like a big bass drum
Losing all equilibrium
It's so hard in the middle of the week
Maybe this woman's just all I need

Oh no, not again
It hurts so good
I don't understand
Infatuation
Infatuation
Infatuation
Infatuation
'Fatuate me, baby

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Spirits soar when I'm by her side
She put a little love in this heart of mine
Maybe I'm lucky, maybe I'm freed
Maybe this woman's just all I need

Oh no, not again
It hurts so good
I don't understand
Infatuation
Infatuation
Infatuation
Infatuation
Rev it up .....


----------



## cattitude

Kiss me each morning for a million years
Hold me each evening by your side
Tell me you'll love me for a million years
Then if it don't work out
Then if it don't work out
Then you can tell me goodbye

Sweeten my coffee with a morning kiss
Soften my dreams with your sighs
Tell me you'll love me for a million years
Then if it don't work out
Then if it don't work out
Then you can tell me goodbye

------ Organ Solo ------

If you must go, oh no, I won't grieve
If you wait a lifetime before you leave

Then if you must go
Mmm, I won't tell you no
Just so that we can say we tried
Tell me you'll love me for a million years
Then if it don't work out
Then if it don't work out
Then you can tell me goodbye


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have this one on "kwillia soul" ...


Hey K, the original Kwillia CD you cut for me, has a permanent place on the boat, and gets played often  

The alternitive Kwillia CD, has a semi-permanent place in my jeep CD player. Re-intoduced me to some songs, I liked, but now really enjoy.

You da bomb diggity (copyright-jazz inc.)


----------



## chaotic

Fe-fe, fi-fi, fo-fo, fum
I smell smoke in the auditorium

Charlie Brown, Charlie Brown
He's a clown, that Charlie Brown
He's gonna get caught 
Just you wait and see
(Why's everybody always pickin' on me)

That's him on his knees 
I know that's him
Yeah, from 7 come 11 
Down in the boys' gym

Charlie Brown, Charlie Brown
He's a clown, that Charlie Brown
He's gonna get caught
Just you wait and see
(Why's everybody always pickin' on me)

Who's always writing on the wall
Who's always goofing in the hall
Who's always throwing spit balls
Guess who (who, me) yeah, you

Who walks in the classroom, cool and slow
Who calls the English teacher, Daddy-O

Charlie Brown, Charlie Brown
He's a clown, that Charlie Brown
He's gonna get caught
Just you wait and see
(Why's everybody always pickin' on me)

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Who walks in the classroom, cool and slow
Who calls the English teacher, Daddy-O

Charlie Brown, Charlie Brown
He's a clown, that Charlie Brown
He's gonna get caught
Just you wait and see
(Why's everybody always pickin' on me)


----------



## chaotic

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you
If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you
A pretty woman makes her husband look small
And very often causes his downfall
As soon as he married her and then she starts
To do the things that will break his heart
But if you make an ugly woman your wife
A-you'll be happy for the rest of your life
An ug-a-ly woman cooks meals on time
And she'll always give you peace of mind
If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you
Sax solo
Don't let your friends say you have no taste
Go ahead and marry anyway
Though her face is ugly, her eyes don't match
Take it from me, she's a better catch
If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you
Spoken:
Say man!
Hey baby!
I saw your wife the other day!
Yeah?
Yeah, an' she's ug-leeee!
Yeah, she's ugly, but she sure can cook, baby!
Yeah, alright!
If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you
If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you
If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you
If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So for my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey K, the original Kwillia CD you cut for me, has a permanent place on the boat, and gets played often
> 
> The alternitive Kwillia CD, has a semi-permanent place in my jeep CD player. Re-intoduced me to some songs, I liked, but now really enjoy.
> 
> You da bomb diggity (copyright-jazz inc.)


You will be loving "kwillia soul"...

And don't worry... I really don't have any "kwillia" CD collections with "Seasons in the Sun" hiding on them...


----------



## kwillia

But if I did have that CD collection... this would be on it... I used to looove this song too...

Put your hand in the hand 
Of the Man who stilled the water 
Put your hand in the hand 
Of the Man who calmed the sea 
Take a look at yourself 
And you can look at others differently 
By putting your hand in the hand 
Of the Man from Galilee 

Everytime I look into the Holy Book 
I want to tremble (tremble) 
When I read about the part 
Where the Carpenter cleared the temple (temple) 
For buyers and the sellers 
Were no different ´fellers 
Than what I profess to be 
And it causes me shame 
To know we´re not the people we should be 

So put your hand in the hand 
Of the Man who stilled the water 
Put your hand in the hand 
Of the Man who calmed the sea 
Take a look at yourself 
And you can look at others differently 
By putting your hand in the hand 
Of the Man from Galilee 

My momma taught me how to pray 
Before I reached the age of seven 
She said, there`ll come a time when
We`ll probably need room in Heaven

But I`m feeling kind of guilty
Bout the number of times
To do what we must do
We forget what he said
When we figure that
He`d still make room

So you gotta
Put your hand in the hand 
Of the Man who stilled the water 
Put your hand in the hand 
Of the Man who calmed the sea 
Take a look at yourself 
And you can look at others differently 
By putting your hand in the hand 
Of the Man from Galilee 

Everybody, come on
Put your hand in the hand 
Of the Man who stilled the water 
Put your hand in the hand 
Of the Man who calmed the sea 
Take a look at yourself 
And you can look at others differently 
By putting your hand in the hand 
Of the Man from Galilee


----------



## kwillia

Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

There's nothin' to it
Just say you wanna do it
Open up your heart
And let the lovin' start

Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

Yeah, hold me tight
With all your might
Now let your lovin' flow
Real sweet and slow

Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

C'mon...

Aaaaaaah woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Oo, oo, oo
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

Ah-aaaaaah, yeah
Take me in your arms and rock me
Ah-aaaaaah, yeah
Take me in your arms and rock me
Ah-aaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## kwillia

_I must have been through about a million girls
I'd love 'em and I'd leave 'em alone
I didn't care how much they cried, no sir
Their tears left me cold as a stone

But then I fooled around and fell in love
I fooled around and fell in love 
Since I met you baby 
I fooled around and fell in love
I fooled around and fell in love

---- Guitar Solo ----

Free, on my own that's the way I used to be
Ah, but since I met you baby 
Love's got a hold on me
It's got a hold on me now
I can't let go of you baby

I can't stop lovin' you now
'Cause I fooled around, fooled around, fooled around
Fooled around, fooled around, fooled around, fell in love

Fooled around, fooled around, yes I did
Fooled around, fooled around, fooled around
I fell in love, yes I did _


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> _I must have been through about a million girls
> I'd love 'em and I'd leave 'em alone
> I didn't care how much they cried, no sir
> Their tears left me cold as a stone
> 
> But then I fooled around and fell in love
> I fooled around and fell in love
> Since I met you baby
> I fooled around and fell in love
> I fooled around and fell in love
> 
> ---- Guitar Solo ----
> 
> Free, on my own that's the way I used to be
> Ah, but since I met you baby
> Love's got a hold on me
> It's got a hold on me now
> I can't let go of you baby
> 
> I can't stop lovin' you now
> 'Cause I fooled around, fooled around, fooled around
> Fooled around, fooled around, fooled around, fell in love
> 
> Fooled around, fooled around, yes I did
> Fooled around, fooled around, fooled around
> I fell in love, yes I did _


----------



## cattitude

*Catt Out*

Who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh
Who-ooh, who-oooooh
Ooh (who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh)
Who-ooh, who-oooooh

Hushabye, hushabye
Oh, my darlin' don't you cry
Guardian angels up above
Take care of the one I love

Ooh (who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh)
Hush, hush, hushabye
Who-ooh, who-oooooh
Ooh (who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh)
Hush, hush, hushabye
Who-ooh, who-oooooh

Hushabye, hushabye
Oh, my darlin' don't you cry
Guardian angels up above
Take care of the one I love

Ooh (who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh)
Hush, hush, hushabye
Who-ooh, who-oooooh
Ooh (who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh)
Hush, hush, hushabye
Who-ooh, who-oooooh

Pillows lying on your bed
Oh, my darling rest your head
Sandman will be coming soon
Singing you a slumber tune

Ooh (who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh)
Hush, hush, hushabye
Who-ooh, who-oooooh
Who-ooh-ooooh, who-ooh-ooooooooh

Lullabye and goodnight
In your dreams I'll hold you tight
Lullabye and goodnight
'Til the dawn's early light

Hushabye, hushabye
Oh, my darlin' don't you cry
Guardian angels up above
Take care of the one I love

Ooh (who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh)
Hush, hush, hushabye
Who-ooh, who-oooooh
Ooh (who-ooh, who-ooh, ooh-oooooh)
Hush, hush, hushabye
Who-ooh, who-oooooh


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> My fav by Tucker...Silverado..can't find the words anywhere!


It's off the "Dedicated" Album, 1981

http://www.marshalltucker.com/cgi-bin/tuck/MTCD110

Complete list of all MT albums here:

http://www.marshalltucker.com/cgi-bin/tuck/discog.html

I'm digging up the lyrics...


----------



## meangirl

*The Cure* 

Show me how you do that trick
The one that makes me scream she said
The one that makes me laugh she said
And threw her arms around my neck
Show me how you do it
And I promise you I promise that
I’ll run away with you
I’ll run away with you
Spinning on that dizzy edge
I kissed her face and kissed her head
And dreamed of all the different ways I had
To make her glow
Why are you so far away? she said
Why won’t you ever know that I’m in love with you
That I’m in love with you

You
Soft and only
You
Lost and lonely
You
Strange as angels
Dancing in the deepest oceans
Twisting in the water
You’re just like a dream

Daylight licked me into shape
I must have been asleep for days
And moving lips to breathe her name
I opened up my eyes
And found myself alone alone
Alone above a raging sea
That stole the only girl I loved
And drowned her deep inside of me

You
Soft and only
You
Lost and lonely
You
Just like heaven


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> _I must have been through about a million girls_


Hey Jazz, another closet queen


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey Jazz, another closet queen


Shouldn't you be busy dreaming 'bout your boy, Spooky...


----------



## tomchamp

*Thanks Air!*

I know you're leavin' me behind
I'm seein' you darlin' for the very last time
Show a little tenderness before you go
Please let me feel your embrace once more 

Take me in your arms and rock me, rock me a little while 

We all must feel heartache sometimes
Right now, right now I'm feelin' mine
I've tried my best to be strong, but I'm not able
I'm like a helpless child left in a cradle
Before you leave me behind let me feel happy one more time 

Take me in your arms and rock me, rock me a little while 

I'm losin' you and my happiness
My life is so dark I must confess
I'll never, never see your smiling face no more
I'll never, never hear your knock upon my door
Before you leave me, leave me behind
Let me feel happy one more time 

Take me in your arms and rock me, rock me a little while 
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You da bomb diggity (copyright-jazz inc.)



I didn't know I was a corporation now.   



			
				Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey Jazz, another closet queen


You guys are all coming out of the woodwork now.


----------



## kwillia

Track 22 of "kwillia soul"...
Uhh! Awww, sookie sookie now!
Hey! Oww, uhh! Come on, baby!
Hey there, Sugar Darlin',
Let me tell you something
Girl, I've been trying to say, now.
You look so sweet,
And you're so doggone fine.
I just can't get you out of my mind.
You've become a sweet taste in my mouth, now.
And I want you to be my spouse,
So that we can live happily, nah-nah,
In a great big ol' roomy house.
And I know you're gonna groove me, baby.
Ahh, yeah, now.
You make me feel good inside.
Come on, and groove me, baby.
I need you to groove me.
Ahhh, yeah, now, now, darling.
Uhh! Come on, come on!
Hey! Uhh!
Hey there, Sugar Darlin',
Come on, give me something
Girl, I've been needing for days.
Yes, I'm good, good loving,
With plenty, plenty hugging.
Ooh, you cute little thang, you.
Girl, between you and me, nah-nah,
We don't need no company.
No other man, no other girl
Can enter into our world,
Not as long as you groove me, baby.
Ahh, come on.
Make me feel good inside.
Come on and groove me, baby.
Move me, baby.
Ahh, sock it to me, mama.
Uhh! Ahh, I like it like that, baby.
Uhh! Groove me, baby! Hey! Uhh!
Groove me, darling!
Come on, come on.
I need you to sock it to me, mama.
Come on and groove me, baby.
Hey! Uhh! Good, God!
It makes me feel so good inside, mama.
Now, come on, come on, and uhh,
Groove me, baby, groove me, baby.
Ahh, sock it to me,
Sock it to me,
Rock it to me.
Come on, come on!
Come on!
And uhh,
Groove me, mama, I want you to
Groove me!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be busy dreaming 'bout your boy, Spooky...


All in good fun...

Love you sweetie, mean it


----------



## tomchamp

Say, where you gonna go
Girl, where you gonna hide
You go on leavin' out your heart
And all it's sayin' down deep inside
From here I can feel your heartbeat
Oh, you got me all wrong
You ain't got no worry
You just been lonely too long
I know what it means to hide your heart
From a long time ago
Oh, darlin' 

It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin' 

Oh, I know how you feel
Hey, you know I been there
But what you're keepin' to yourself
Oh, you know it just ain't fair
Are you gonna worry
For the rest of your life
Why you in such a hurry
To be lonely one more night
I know what it means to hide your heart
From a long time ago
Oh, darlin' 

It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin' 
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Some girls go both ways.


Some guys, too.


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> *The Cure*
> 
> Show me how you do that trick
> The one that makes me scream she said
> The one that makes me laugh she said
> And threw her arms around my neck


Dig the cure!

A guy I worked with, always wondered how I could listen to a "Lip-Stick/Blush" band.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Some guys, too.




    :shrug:


----------



## Agee

*Doobies?...*



			
				tomchamp said:
			
		

> It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
> It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
> It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
> It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
> 
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


 
 hear your voice everywhere
It’s echoes of love
Making me look back over my shoulder
Echoes of love are started all over

Echoes of love
Keeps on haunting
I’m out of control
Keeps on burning
Echoes of love are out of control
Bringing back love I used to hold

Darlin’, since you went away
Think about you every day
So many memories
Got to get the best of me

Recalling the times
I used to hold you
I just wouldn’t do
What I was supposed to
I’ve done things
I’d like to undo
Now darlin’ it’s you
I’d like to run to

Echoes of love
Keeps on haunting
I’m out of control
Keeps on burning
Echoes of love are out of control
Bringing back love I used to hold

Echoes of love
Echoes of love
Love, echoes of love
Keeps on haunting
Echoes of love, echoes of love
Keeps on burning
Echoes of love


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Dig the cure!
> 
> A guy I worked with, always wondered how I could listen to a "Lip-Stick/Blush" band.




   Well they sound good even if they look a little strange. Right?!


----------



## jazz lady

*appropriate song after leaving work...*

I been working so hard
Keep punching my card
Eight hours, for what? 
Oh, tell me what I got
I get this feeling
That time’s just holding me down
I’ll hit the ceiling
Or else I’ll tear up this town
Tonight I gotta cut

Loose, footloose
Kick off your sunday shoes
Please, louise
Pull me offa my knees
Jack, get back
C’mon before we crack
Lose your blues
Everybody cut footloose
You’re playing so cool
Obeying every rule
Dig way down in your heart
You’re yearning, burning for some
Somebody to tell you
That life ain’t passing you by
I’m trying to tell you
It will if you don’t even try
You can fly if you’d only cut
Loose, footloose
Kick off your sunday shoes
Oowhee, marie
Shake it, shake it for me
Whoa, milo
C’mon, c’mon let go
Lose your blues
Everybody cut footloose
First - we got to turn you around
Second - you put your feet on the ground
Third - now take a hold of your soul
Four - whooooooooa, I’m turning it
Loose, footloose
Loose, footloose
Kick off your sunday shoes
Oowhee, marie
Shake it, shake it for me
Whoa, milo
C’mon, c’mon let go
Lose your blues
Everybody cut footloose...


----------



## Agee

*For Jazz, and her convertible self*

*I've seen some of your "Doobie Posts: *

Got those highway blues, can’t you hear my motor runnin’
Flyin’ down the road with my foot on the floor
All the way in town they can hear me comin’
Ford’s about to drop, she won’t do no more
And I smell my motor burnin’
Underneath the hood is smoke
Can’t stop, and I can’t stop
Got to keep on movin’ or I’ll lose my mind

Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway

The highway patrol got his eyes on me
I know what he’s thinkin’ and it ain’t good
I’m movin’ so fast he can barely see me
Gonna lose that man, I know I should
I gotta kick in my pedal
Make my ford move a little bit faster
Can’t stop, and I can’t stop
Got to keep on movin’ or I’ll lose my mind

Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *
> For Jazz, and her convertible self
> <HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->I've seen some of your "Doobie Posts:
> 
> *
> Got those highway blues, can’t you hear my motor runnin’
> Flyin’ down the road with my foot on the floor
> All the way in town they can hear me comin’
> Ford’s about to drop, she won’t do no more
> And I smell my motor burnin’
> Underneath the hood is smoke
> Can’t stop, and I can’t stop
> Got to keep on movin’ or I’ll lose my mind
> 
> Oh, rockin’ down the highway
> Oh, rockin’ down the highway
> Oh, rockin’ down the highway
> Oh, rockin’ down the highway
> 
> The highway patrol got his eyes on me
> I know what he’s thinkin’ and it ain’t good
> I’m movin’ so fast he can barely see me
> Gonna lose that man, I know I should
> I gotta kick in my pedal
> Make my ford move a little bit faster
> Can’t stop, and I can’t stop
> Got to keep on movin’ or I’ll lose my mind
> 
> Oh, rockin’ down the highway
> Oh, rockin’ down the highway
> Oh, rockin’ down the highway
> Oh, rockin’ down the highway


I loves me some Doobies.  It's one of my favorites and VERY appropriate!    It was a beautiful night to cruise home.  A big orange crescent moon and billions of stars with a salt tang to the warm air with Chaka playing.  Ahh...


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I loves me some Doobies.  It's one of my favorites and VERY appropriate!    It was a beautiful night to cruise home.  A big orange crescent moon and billions of stars with a salt tang to the warm air with Chaka playing.  Ahh...



At least *we * were out.. It's gorgeous out.


----------



## ocean733

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Wake up maggie I think I got something to say to you
> ...


 

LOVE that one.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> At least *we *were out.. It's gorgeous out.


Yes, we were and yes it is.  I could have driven all night.  But I've got to take my tired butt to bed shortly so I can endure the next three days of training.  Yuck.

Coincidentally, I was just looking up one of my favorite "cruising" songs when Mr. Gasm posted some Doobies for me:

Baby let’s go
Away from here
Don’t be confused
The way is clear

And if you want it you got it forever
This is not a one-night stand, baby, so...

Let the music take your mind
Just release and you will find

You’re gonna fly away
Glad you’re going my way
I love it when we’re cruisin’ together
Music is played for love
Cruisin’ it made for love
I love it when we’re cruisin’ together

Baby tonight
Belongs to us
Everything is right
Do what you must

And inch by inch we get closer and closer
To every little part of each other, ooh baby, yeah, so...

Let the music take your mind
Just release and you will find

You’re gonna fly away
Glad you’re going my way
I love it when we’re cruisin’ together
Music is played for love
Cruisin’ is made for love
I love it when we’re cruisin’ together

Cruise with me baby
Ooh, ooh
Ohh, ooh
Oh baby let’s cruise
Let’s float, let’s glide
Ohh let’s open up and go inside

And if you want it you got it forever
I could just stay here beside ou and love you baby
So...

Let the music take your mind
Just release and you will find

You’re gonna fly away
Glad you’re going my way
I love it when we’re cruisin’ together
Music is played for love
Cruisin’ is made for love
I love it when we’re cruisin’ together

(to fade)


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> At least *we *were out.. It's gorgeous out.


 
So wanted to visit the pub!

No doubt, you wouldn't of enjoyed "J" covered with dirt, sweat, and bug spray 

Nothing like cutting your grass with the mower headlights on!


----------



## kwillia

*"kwillia soul" track 18...*

Baby, ooh baby
I love to call you baby
Baby, oh oh baby
I love for you to call me baby

When you squeeze me real tight
You make wrong things right
And I can't stop loving you
And I won't stop calling you

Baby, oh baby
You look so good to me baby
Baby, ooh baby
You are so good to me baby
Just one look in your eye
And my temperature goes skyhigh
I live for you and can't help it
You know I really don't want to help it

B.A.B.Y. baby
B.A.B.Y. baby

Whenever the sun don't shine
You go out to light my hind
Then I get real close to you
And your sweet kisses see me through

I said baby, ooh baby
You look so good to me baby
Baby, ooh baby
How I love for you to call me baby
When you squeeze me real tight
You know you make wrong things right
And I can't stop loving you
And I won't stop calling you

B.A.B.Y. baby...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So wanted to visit the pub!
> 
> No doubt, you wouldn't of enjoyed "J" covered with dirt, sweat, and bug spray
> 
> Nothing like cutting your grass with the mower headlights on!


Believe me, it couldn't have been worse than some that were in there.   Glad you got your yardwork done.  

One more "cruising" song:

Get up in the morning
Check out the weather
If it looks like sun
I get my things together
Throw some cutoffs on
Got my tank-top and tennies now
And head for the beach

Well I’m drivin’ down the highway
Losin’ all my patience
Pushin’ all the buttons
Tryin’ to find a station
With a screamin’ jock
Turnin’ out my daily ration of
(cruisin’ music, sure good music)
To put the fun back in summertime
I need some cruisin’ music to make everything alright

Well I’m flyin’ down the freeway
Floatin’ like a feather
I’ve got my windows rolled down
In the hot summer weather
With my radio up loud
Nothing makes me feel better
Than some good rock ’n’ roll
(good good, good rock and roll)

Those suntanned girls
Are lookin’ outta sight
A beach-drenched chick
Would never get uptight
’cause when the sun goes down
We’ll be dancin’ through the night and singin’
(cruisin’ music, sure good music)
To put the pop back in summertime
I need some cruisin’ music to make everythin’ alright

It’s time you heard some happy music
God knows this world could really use a little sunshine
So won’t you make mine
(yeah)
You know I need some more of that

(cruisin’ music, sure good music)
To put the fun back in summertime
I need some cruisin’ music to make everything alright

(cruisin’ music, sure good music)
To put the fun back in summertime
I need some cruisin’ music to make everything alright


----------



## kwillia

Good night, Jazzy...   Good night, all...


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Here's your song, J!
> 
> [in two parts, as I think this is the longest song posted]


  Thanks...I think.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good night, Jazzy...  Good night, all...


Good night, K.  I'm following shortly behind you.

Last song I heard (and while putting up the top on the car  ) and just for K, a little of The Boss:

You and me we were the pretenders
We let it all slip away
In the end what you don’t surrender
Well the world just strips away
Girl, ain’t no kindness in the face of strangers
Ain’t gonna find no miracles here
Well you can wait on your blesses my darling
I got a deal for you right here
I ain’t looking for praise or pity
I ain’t coming ’round searching for a crutch
I just want someone to talk to
And a little of that human touch
Just a little of that human touch

Ain’t no mercy on the streets of this town
Ain’t no bread from heavenly skies
Ain’t nobody drawing wine from this blood
It’s just you and me tonight
Tell me, in a world without pity
Do you think what I’m askin’s too much
I just want something to hold on to
And a little of that human touch
Just a little of that human touch

Oh girl that feeling of safety that you prize
Well it comes at a hard hard price
You can’t shut off the risk and the pain
Without losing the love that remains
We’re all riders on this train

So you’ve been broken and you’ve been hurt
Show me somebody who ain’t
Yeah, I know I ain’t nobody’s bargain
But, hell, a little touch up and a little paint...
You might need something to hold on to
When all the answers, they don’t amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that human touch
Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what I’m askin’s too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that human touch
Feel a little of that human touch
Give me a little of that human touch


----------



## jazz lady

*a beautiful love song by survivor I heard tonight...*

How can I convince you what you see is real
Who am I to blame you for doubting what you feel
I was always reachin', you were just a girl I knew
I took for granted the friend I have in you

I was living for a dream, loving for a moment
Taking on the world, that was just my style
Now I look into your eyes
I can see forever, the search is over
You were with me all the while

Can we last forever, will we fall apart
At times it's so confusing, these questions of the heart
You followed me through changes and patiently you'd wait
Till I came to my senses through some miracle of fate

I was living for a dream, loving for a moment
Taking on the world, that was just my style
Now I look into your eyes
I can see forever, the search is over
You were with me all the while

Now the miles stretch out behind me
Loves that I have lost
Broken hearts lie victims of the game
Then good luck it finally struck
Like lightning from the blue
Every highway leading me back to you

Now at last I hold you, now all is said and done
The search has come full circle
Our destinies are one
So if you ever loved me
Show me that you give a damn
You'll know for certain
The man I really am

I was living for a dream, loving for a moment
Taking on the world, that was just my style
Then I touched your hand, I could hear you whisper
The search is over, love was right before my eyes



Good night all.


----------



## meangirl

*NickelBack* 

Never made it as a wise man
I couldn't cut it as a poor man stealing
Tired of living like a blind man
I'm sick of sight without a sense of feeling
And this is how you remind me
This is how you remind me
Of what I really am
This is how you remind me
Of what I really am

It's not like you to say sorry
I was waiting on a different story
This time I'm mistaken
for handing you a heart worth breaking
and I've been wrong, i've been down,
been to the bottom of every bottle
these five words in my head
scream "are we having fun yet?"

yeah, yeah, yeah, no, no
yeah, yeah, yeah, no, no

it's not like you didn't know that
I said I love you and I swear I still do
And it must have been so bad
Cause living with me must have damn near killed you

And this is how, you remind me
Of what I really am
This is how, you remind me
Of what I really am

It's not like you to say sorry
I was waiting on a different story
This time I'm mistaken
for handing you a heart worth breaking
and I've been wrong, i've been down,
been to the bottom of every bottle
these five words in my head
scream "are we having fun yet?"

yet, yet, yet, no, no
yet, yet, yet, no, no
yet, yet, yet, no, no
yet, yet, yet, no, no

Never made it as a wise man
I couldn't cut it as a poor man stealing
And this is how you remind me
This is how you remind me
This is how you remind me
Of what i really am
This is how you remind me
Of what i really am

It's not like you to say sorry
I was waiting on a different story
This time I'm mistaken
for handing you a heart worth breaking
and I've been wrong, i've been down,
been to the bottom of every bottle
these five words in my head
scream "are we having fun yet?"
yet, yet
are we having fun yet


----------



## morganj614

*If I could make a wish I think I’d pass
Can’t think of anything I need
No cigarettes no sleep no light no sound
Nothing to eat no books to read
Making love with you has left me peaceful warm inside
What more could I ask
There’s nothing left to be desired

Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you
Just to have you now
All I need is the air that I breathe you’re all I want

Peace came upon me and it breathes in me
Don’t sleep silent angel don’t you sleep

Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you just to have you now
All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe you’re all I want

Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe

Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you
All I need is the air that I breathe*


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> *NickelBack*
> 
> Never made it as a wise man
> I couldn't cut it as a poor man stealing
> Tired of living like a blind man
> I'm sick of sight without a sense of feeling
> And this is how you remind me
> This is how you remind me
> Of what I really am
> This is how you remind me
> Of what I really am


"Like a paperback novel"...

Have to say, I'm not a Nickelback fan! 

It's the vocalist, he makes me cringe


----------



## LooseTooth

This one is for Lance - Go Lance!

i would have given you all of my heart
but there's someone who's torn it apart
and he's taken just all that i have
but if you want i'll try to love again
baby, i'll try to love again, but i know...

the first cut is the deepest
baby i know
the first cut is the deepest
but when it comes to bein' lucky, he's cursed
when it comes to lovin' me, he's worst...

i still want you by my side
just to help me dry the tears that i've cried
and i'm sure gonna give you a try
if you want i'll try to love again, (try)
baby, i'll try to love again, but i know...

OOHHH,
the first cut is the deepest
baby i know
the first cut is the deepest
but when it comes to bein' lucky, he's cursed
but when it comes to lovin' me, he's worst...

i still want you by my side
just to help me dry the tears that i've cried
but i'm sure gonna give you a try
cuz if you want i'll try to love again
(try to love again, try to love again)
baby, i'll try to love again but i know, OOHHH....

the first cut is the deepest
baby i know
the first cut is the deepest
when it comes to bein' lucky, he's cursed
when it comes to lovin' me, he's worst

OOHHH, the first cut is the deepest
baby i know (baby i know)
the first cut is the deepest
try to love again...


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Like a paperback novel"...
> 
> Have to say, I'm not a Nickelback fan!
> 
> It's the vocalist, he makes me cringe




 

Just Kidding.  I love them though...


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> This one is for Lance - Go Lance!
> 
> i would have given you all of my heart
> but there's someone who's torn it apart
> and he's taken just all that i have
> but if you want i'll try to love again
> baby, i'll try to love again, but i know...
> ..




  Good one Loose Tooth


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *If I could make a wish I think I’d pass*
> *Can’t think of anything I need*
> *No cigarettes no sleep no light no sound*
> *Nothing to eat no books to read*
> *Making love with you has left me peaceful warm inside*
> *What more could I ask*
> *There’s nothing left to be desired*
> 
> *Sometimes all I need is the air that I breathe and to love you*
> *All I need is the air that I breathe yes to love you*


It does start with air, then a breath, a look, then a kiss!


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> Good one Loose Tooth



Tanks. Heard it today and thought of this thread


----------



## LooseTooth

What's up with the dance icon -> 

It's not dancing. Doing side bends, maybe, but not dancing.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> What's up with the dance icon ->
> 
> It's not dancing. Doing side bends, maybe, but not dancing.





Maybe he is drunk...


----------



## Agee

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> This one is for Lance - Go Lance!
> 
> the first cut is the deepest
> baby i know
> the first cut is the deepest
> but when it comes to bein' lucky, he's cursed
> when it comes to lovin' me, he's worst...


Ms. Crow...

"Rod the Bod" 's version, actually cut long before S. Crow, deserves a listen


----------



## morganj614

*Just one look
I felt so i, i, I’m in love
With you
I found out
How good it feels
To have your love
Say you will
Will be mine
Forever and always
Just one look and I knew
That you were my only one

I thought I was dreaming
But I was wrong, yeah yeah yeah
Oh, but I’m gonna keep on scheming
Til I can make you
Make you my own

Can’t you see
That I really care
Without you
I’m nothin’
Just one look
And I knew
I’ll get you some day

Chorus

Just one look, that’s all it took
Just one look*


----------



## LooseTooth

Drunk in pub-lic?

Yeah that's it, he's just trying to stand up straight after he's tied one on!


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> It does start with air, then a breath, a look, then a kiss!



 I do believe it is Mr. Gasm's theme song!


----------



## morganj614

*Someone put me to bed!*

Golden Earring   

Fascinating lady, snowflake in the sun
You make me feel so bourgeois
oh, you've captured everyone
I hear you've been a dancer
At some famous Paris show
and million dollar lovers
Neatly saw you to your door
Nineteen fifty seven,
sweetheart of the year
Secret of your beauty,
was your moontan and your fear
and now you run this city
You're still honey to the flies
Attract the incrowd dandies
Faraway-look in their eyes
You're the bright, nocturnal vanilla queen
Your mask is sterile dignity
Tell me why, nocturnal vanilla queen
You haunt me, even in my dreams
It couldn't be avoided
We were bound to meet
I knew you would drag me down
and toss me off my feet
Sweet moments of desire
Sweet moments of relief
You blew down my fences
You're natural make-believe


----------



## meangirl

I Want To Come Over 
(M. Etheridge) 

I know you're home 
You left your light on 
You know I'm here 
The night is thin 
I know you're alone 
I watched the car leave
Your lover is gone 
Let me in 

Open your back door
I just need to touch you once more 

I want to come over 
To hell with the consequence
You told me you loved me 
That's all I believe 
I want to come over 
It's a need I can't explain
To see you again
I want to come over 

I know your friend 
You told her about me 
She filled you with fear
Some kind of sin 
How can you turn 
Denying the fire 
Lover I burn
Let me in 

Open your back door
I just need to touch you once more 

I want to come over 
To hell with the consequence 
You told me you loved me 
That's all I believe 
I want to come over
It's a need I can't explain
To see you again 
I want to come over

I know you're confused 
I know that you're shaken 
You think we'll be lost
Once we begin
I know you're weak 
I know that you want me 
Lover don't speak
Let me in

I want to come over 
To hell with the consequence
You told me you loved me
That's all I believe 
I want to come over 
It's a need I can't explain
To see you again
I want to come over


----------



## morganj614

Breathe, breathe in the air. 
Don't be afraid to care. 
Leave but don't leave me. 
Look around and choose your own ground. 

Long you live and high you fly 
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry 
And all you touch and all you see 
Is all your life will ever be. 

Run, rabbit run. 
Dig that hole, forget the sun, 
And when at last the work is done 
Don't sit down it's time to dig another one. 

For long you live and high you fly 
But only if you ride the tide 
And balanced on the biggest wave 
You race towards an early grave.


----------



## LooseTooth

That's a lot like this song. You think she's lonely?



-------------------------------------
Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
I’ll be home soon

I would dial the numbers
Just to listen to your breath
I would stand inside my hell
And hold the hand of death
You don’t know how far I’d go
To ease this precious ache
You don’t know how much I’d give
Or how much I can take

Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Just to reach you

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
I’ll be home soon

Keeping my eyes open
I cannot afford to sleep
Giving away promises
I know that I can’t keep
Nothing fills the blackness
That has seeped into my chest
I need you in my blood
I am forsaking all the rest
Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Oh to reach you

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
I’ll be home soon

I don’t care what they think
I don’t care what they say
What do they know about this
Love anyway

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
I’ll be home soon


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Golden Earring
> 
> You're the bright, nocturnal vanilla queen
> Your mask is sterile dignity
> Tell me why, nocturnal vanilla queen
> 
> *Someone put me to bed!*


 
"Nocturnal and Vanilla", could be a long night!


----------



## tomchamp

Comfortably Numb (Gilmour, Waters) 6:49 

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I'll need some information first.
Just the basic facts.
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

O.K.
Just a little pinprick.
There'll be no more aaaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> That's a lot like this song. You think she's lonely?
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Come to my window
> Crawl inside, wait by the light
> Of the moon
> Come to my window
> I’ll be home soon



 I was going to post that next.


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> I was going to post that next.



Maybe _you're_ the one feeling lonely.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Maybe _you're_ the one feeling lonely.




  How did you know?


----------



## LooseTooth

You're posting sappy love songs late at night on a chat room. That was a big clue.   

Are you new to the area?


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> You're posting sappy love songs late at night on a chat room. That was a big clue.
> 
> Are you new to the area?




 I've lived here (Charles county) almost all my life.  How about you?


----------



## LooseTooth

Moved from Florida 3 months ago to Lexington Park.

See now, _I'm_ the one who's truly lonely...


----------



## LooseTooth

Do you think the fact that you are mean has anything to do with you being lonely??


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Moved from Florida 3 months ago to Lexington Park.
> 
> See now, _I'm_ the one who's truly lonely...




 Awww


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Do you think the fact that you are mean has anything to do with you being lonely??



Maybe   :shrug:    

That was a good one Loose Tooth.  I am LMAO here!


----------



## LooseTooth

Something to think about, _Meanie_.   

Good night meangirl


----------



## morganj614

Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from another you been messin' around
They say you got a boy friend
You're up there every weekend
They're talkin' about you and it's bringin' me down

But I know the neighborhood
And talk is cheap when the story is good
And the tales grow taller on down the line
But I'm telling you, babe
That I don't think it's true, babe
And even if it is keep this in mind





{Refrain}
You take it on the run baby
If that's the way you want it baby
Then I don't want you around
I don't believe it, Not for a minute
You're under the gun so you take it on the run

You're thinking up your white lies
You're putting on your bedroom eyes
You say you're coming home but you won't say when
But I can feel it coming
If you leave tonight keep running
And you need never look back again

{Refrain x 3}

Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from another you been messin' around


----------



## morganj614

*I can't fight this feeling any longer.
And yet I'm still afraid to let it flow.
What started out as friendship,
Has grown stronger.
I only wish I had the strength to let it show.

I tell myself that I can't hold out forever.
I said there is no reason for my fear.
Cause I feel so secure when we're together.
You give my life direction,
You make everything so clear.

And even as I wander,
I'm keeping you in sight.
You're a candle in the window,
On a cold, dark winter's night.
And I'm getting closer than I ever thought I might.

And I can't fight this feeling anymore.
I've forgotten what I started fighting for.
It's time to bring this ship into the shore,
And throw away the oars, forever.


Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore.
I've forgotten what I started fighting for.
And if I have to crawl upon the floor,
Come crushing through your door,
Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore.

My life has been such a whirlwind since I saw you.
I've been running round in circles in my mind.
And it always seems that I'm following you, girl,
Cause you take me to the places,
That alone I'd never find.

And even as I wander,
I'm keeping you in sight.
You're a candle in the wind,
On a cold, dark winter's night.
And I'm getting closer than I ever thought I might.

And I can't fight this feeling anymore.
I've forgotten what I started fighting for.
It's time to bring this ship into the shore,
And throw away the oars, forever.

Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore.
I've forgotten what I started fighting for.
And if I have to crawl upon the floor,
Come crushing through your door,
Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore. *


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> * Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore.
> I've forgotten what I started fighting for.
> And if I have to crawl upon the floor,
> Come crushing through your door,
> Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore. *



Don't fight it... ride the wave...


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Comfortably Numb (Gilmour, Waters) 6:49
> 
> When I was a child
> I caught a fleeting glimpse
> Out of the corner of my eye.
> I turned to look but it was gone
> I cannot put my finger on it now
> The child is grown,
> The dream is gone.
> I have become comfortably numb.


  I managed to catch most of their performance on Live8 when MTV rebroadcast the concert this past weekend.  It was awesome!


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Reo Speedwagon was my wake up music and it won't leave my head


Ponder this...

"you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish"


----------



## kwillia

Rescue me
Take me in your arms
Rescue me
I want your tender charm
'Cause I'm lonely
And I'm blue
I need you
And your love too
Come on and rescue me

Come on, baby, and rescue me
Come on, baby, and rescue me
'Cause I need you by my side
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Rescue me
Come on and take my heart
Take your love and conquer every part
'Cause I'm lonely
And I'm blue
I need you
And your love too
Come on and rescue me

Come on, baby, and rescue me
Come on, baby, and rescue me
'Cause I need you by my side
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Rescue me
Take me in your arms
Rescue me
I want your tender charm
'Cause I'm lonely
And I'm blue
I need you
And your love too
Come on and rescue me

(Come on baby)
Take me baby (take me baby)
Hold me baby (hold me baby)
Love me baby (love me baby)
Can't you see I need you baby
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Rescue me
Come on and take my hand
C'mon, baby and be my man
'Cause I love you
'Cause I want you
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Mmm-hmm (mmm-hmm)
Mmm-hmm (mmm-hmm)
Take me baby (take me baby)
Love me baby (love me baby)
Need me baby (need me baby)
Mmm-hmm (mmm-hmm)
Can't you see that I'm lonely​


----------



## DoWhat

Her name is Lola
She was a showgirl
With yellow feathers in her hair
And a dress cut down to there
She would merengue
And do the cha-cha
And while she tried to be a star
Tony always tended bar
Across the crowded floor
They worked from eight til' four
They were young and they had each other
Who could ask for more?

At the copa
Copacabana
The hottest spot north of havana
Here at the copa
Copacabana
Music and passion
Were always the fashion
At the copa
They fell in love...

His name was Rico
He wore a diamond
He was escorted to his chair
He saw lola dancing there
And when she finished
He called her over
But rico went a bit too far
Tony sailed across the bar
And then the punches flew
And chairs were smashed in two
There was blood and a single gun shot
But just who shot who?

At the copa
Copacabana
The hottest spot north of havana
At the copa
Copacabana
Music and passion
Were always the fashion
At the copa
She lost her love

Her name is lola
She was a showgirl
But that was many years ago
When they use to have a show
Now it's a disco
But not for lola
Still in the dress she use to wear
Faded feathers in her hair
She sits there so refined
And drinks herself half blind
She lost her youth
And she lost her tony
Now she's lost her mind

At the copa
Copacabana
The hottest spot north of havana
At the copa
Copacabana
Music and passion
Were always the fashion
At the copa
Don't fall in love...


----------



## DoWhat

I've been alive forever
And I wrote the very first song
I put the words and the melodies together
I am music
And I write the songs

[Chorus:]
I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make the young girls cry
I write the songs, I write the songs

My home lies deep within you
And I've got my own place in your soul
Now when I look out through your eyes
I'm young again, even tho' I'm very old

I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make the young girls cry
I write the songs, I write the songs

Oh, my music makes you dance and gives you spirit to take a chance
And I wrote some rock 'n roll so you can move
Music fills your heart, well that's a real find place to start
It's from me, it's for you
It's from you, it's for me
It's a worldwide symphony

I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make the young girls cry
I write the songs, I write the songs

I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make the young girls cry
I write the songs, I write the songs

I am music and I write the songs


----------



## jazz lady

You forgot to post "Mandy."


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You forgot to post "Mandy."


I'm thinking he teared up too bad and couldn't finish posting...:shrug:


----------



## DoWhat

*Here ya go Jazzy neighbor.*

I remember all my life
Raining down as cold as ice.
Shadows of a man,
A face through a window cryin' in the night,
The night goes into
Morning just another day;
Happy people pass my way.
Looking in their eyes,
I see a memory I never realized how happy you made me.

Oh Mandy well,
You came and you gave without taking,
But I sent you away.
Oh, Mandy well,
Kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
And I need you today.
Oh, Mandy!

I'm standing on the edge of time;
I've walked away when love was mine.
Caught up in a world of uphill climbing,
The tears are in my mind and nothin' in rhyming.

Oh Mandy well,
You came and you gave without taking,
But I sent you away.
Oh, Mandy well,
Kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
And I need you today.
Oh, Mandy!

Yesterday's a dream
I face the morning
Crying on a breeze
The pain is calling
Oh Mandy
Well, you came and you gave without taking
But I sent you away oh, Mandy
Well, you kissed me and stopped me from shaking
And I need you today Oh, Mandy
You came and you gave without taking
But I sent you away oh, Mandy
Well, you kissed me and stopped me from shaking
And I need you


----------



## kwillia

*Big Al Green...*

Sit right down and talk to me,
about how you want to be,
you ought to be with me,
ya, you ought to be with me.

Thinking about what people do,
talking about how I love you,
thinking there's nothing to what they say,
you ought to be with me, anyway.

They don't want to see us do,
all of the dumb things we want to,
you ought to be with me,
hey, you ought to be with me.

You don't have to waste my time,
if you want to be a friend of mine,
you can be denied and walk away,
and turn your back for another day.

You ought to be the kind of girl,
that can brighten up this old world,
and it's hard to see why you and me,
can't be together happily.

I'm trying to realize,
you being with some other guy,
I don't know the reason why,
you ought to be with me until I die.

(you ought to be with me until I die)

I don't want to waste my time,
if you want to be a friend of mine,
I want to hold you tight, love you right,
put good feelin' in your night. ​


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> *Here ya go Jazzy neighbor.*
> 
> I remember all my life
> Raining down as cold as ice.
> Shadows of a man,
> A face through a window cryin' in the night,
> The night goes into
> Morning just another day;
> Happy people pass my way.
> Looking in their eyes,
> I see a memory I never realized how happy you made me.
> 
> Oh Mandy well,
> You came and you gave without taking,
> But I sent you away.
> Oh, Mandy well,
> Kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
> And I need you today.
> Oh, Mandy!
> 
> I'm standing on the edge of time;
> I've walked away when love was mine.
> Caught up in a world of uphill climbing,
> The tears are in my mind and nothin' in rhyming.
> 
> Oh Mandy well,
> You came and you gave without taking,
> But I sent you away.
> Oh, Mandy well,
> Kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
> And I need you today.
> Oh, Mandy!
> 
> Yesterday's a dream
> I face the morning
> Crying on a breeze
> The pain is calling
> Oh Mandy
> Well, you came and you gave without taking
> But I sent you away oh, Mandy
> Well, you kissed me and stopped me from shaking
> And I need you today Oh, Mandy
> You came and you gave without taking
> But I sent you away oh, Mandy
> Well, you kissed me and stopped me from shaking
> And I need you


   

Thanks, neighbor.


----------



## virgovictoria

*In my head this morning...  Loving me some Norah..*

"Humble Me"

Went out on a limb 
gone too far 
broken down at the side of the road 
stranded at the outskirts and sun's creepin' up 

Baby's in the backseat 
still fast asleep 
dreamin' of better days 
I don't want to call you but you're all I have to turn to 

What do you say 
when it's all gone away ? 
baby I didn't mean to hurt you 
truth spoke in whispers will tear you apart 
no matter how hard you resist it 
it never rains when you want it to 

You humble me Lord 
humble me Lord 
I'm on my knees empty 
you humble me Lord 
you humble me Lord 
please, please, please forgive me 

Baby Teresa she's got your eyes 
I see you all the time 
when she asks about her daddy 
I never know what to say 

Heard you kicked the bottle 
and helped to build the church 
you carry an honest wage 
is it true you have somebody keeping you company ? 

What do you say 
when it's all gone away ? 
baby I didn't mean to hurt you 
truth spoke in whispers will tear you apart 
no matter how hard you resist it 
it never rains when I want it to 

You humble me Lord 
humble me Lord 
I'm on my knees empty 
you humble me Lord 
you humble me Lord 
please, please, please forgive me


----------



## kwillia

*A dedication for all the heartbroken karma trackers...*

I take my card and I stand in line 
To make a buck I work overtime 
Dear Sir letters keep coming in the mail 
I work my back till it's racked with pain 
The boss can't even recall my name 
I show up late and I'm docked 
It never fails 
I feel like just another 
Spoke in a great big wheel 
Like a tiny blade of grass 
In a great big field 
To workers I'm just another drone 
To Ma Bell I'm just another phone 
I'm just another statistic on a sheet 
To teachers I'm just another child 
To IRS I'm just another file 
I'm just another consensus on the street 
Gonna cruise out of this city 
Head down to the sea 
Gonna shout out at the ocean 
Hey it's me 
And I feel like a number 
Feel like a number 
Feel like a stranger 
A stranger in this land 
I feel like a number 
I'm not a number 
I'm not a number 
Dammit I'm a man 
I said I'm a man


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Dear Peas,

I thought of you this morning:

Girl, you're looking fine tonight,
and every guy has got you in his sights
What you're doing with a clown like me,
is surely one of life's little mysteries

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?

Well, I'm the guy who never learned to dance,
never even got one second glance
Across a crowded room was close enough,
I could look but I could never touch

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?

Don't anyone wake me,
if it's just a dream
'Cause she's the best thing,
that's ever happened to me

All you fellows, you can look all you like,
but this girl, you see, she's leavin' here with me tonight

There's just one more thing that I have to know,
if this is love why does it scare me so?
It must be something only you can see,
'cause girl I feel it when you look at me

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way? 


Love, 
Carrots


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Dear Peas,
> 
> I thought of you this morning:
> 
> So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
> "How did I ever win your love?"
> What did I do?
> What did I say,
> to turn your angel eyes my way?
> 
> 
> Love,
> Carrots


easandcarrotswithmeltedbutter,bay-by:


----------



## BadGirl

Peas and mashed 'taters.


----------



## morganj614

*oh I need some metal right about now*

*Can't you see I'm easily bothered by persistence
One step from lashing out at you...
You want in to get under my skin
And call yourself a friend
I've got more friends like you
What do I do?

[Pre]
Is there no standard anymore?
What it takes, who I am, where I've been
Belong
You can't be something you're not
Be yourself, by yourself
Stay away from me
A lesson learned in life
Known from the dawn of time

[Chorus]
Respect, walk

Run your mouth when I'm not around
It's easy to achieve
You cry to weak friends that sympathize
Can you hear the violins playing you song?
Those same friends tell me your every word

[Pre]

[Chorus]

Are you talking to me?
No way punk*


----------



## morganj614

I didn't wanna touch you 
since we were both sixteen 
didn't wanna take you down 
and show you what love means 
now is the time 
this is the place 
get ready to take a chance 
we don't have a minute to waste 

ride my rocket 
wear me out 
ride my rocket 
make me twist and shout 
ride my rocket 
give me all of your love 
ride my rocket 
I just can't get enough. 

You leave me breathless 
when you walk by 
the way you move it girl 
makes you satisfy 
You might be the best 
that i've ever had 
it's gotta be good girl 
cuz it looks so bad 

ride my rocket 
wear me out 
ride my rocket 
make me twist and shout 
ride my rocket 
give me all of your love 
ride my rocket 
I just can't get enough. 

[*guitar solo*]

feels so good 
makes my heart break 
every time you touch me 
i explode into flames 

ride my rocket 
wear me out 
ride my rocket 
make me twist and shout 
ride my rocket 
give me all of your love 
ride my rocket 
I just can't get enough.


----------



## morganj614

*some Social D*

*Making believe,
That you still love me.
It's leaving me
Alone and so blue.
I'll always dream, but I'll never own you.
Making believe,
Is all I can do.
I can't hold you close,
Darling when you're not near me.
You're somebody's love,
You'll never be mine.
Making believe,
I'll spend my lifetime
Loving you
And making believe.*


_Mommy's little monster dropped out of school,
Mommy's little monster broke all the rules.
He loves to go out drinking with the boys,
He loves to go out and make some noise.
He doesn't wanna be a doctor or a lawyer get fat rich.
He's 20 years old he quit his job,
Unemployment pays his rent!
His brothers sisters have tasted sweet success,
His parents condemn him, say "his life's a mess!"
He's mommy's little monster, he's not afraid to admit it.
He's mommy's little monster, don't wake him in a fit!!!
Mommy's little monster shoots methadrine,
Mommy's little monster had sex at 15
She left home for the streets,
She couldn't deal with all that heat.
She had fun with the boys in the band,
In her eyes it will never end.
Her dad asked what happened to her face,
It could have happened in any place!!!
[Chorus:]
Her eyes are a deeper blue, she likes her hair that color too.
She can even wear a dress, that doesn't mean she'll ever confess.
She's mommy's little monster
She's mommy's little monster
She's mommy's little monster
DON'T TAKE HER LIFE AWAY!!!_


----------



## jazz lady

*heard while cruisin' at lunch...*

Want a love to last forever
One that will never fade away
I want to help you with your problem
Stick around, I say

Coming up, coming up, yeah
Coming up like a flower
Coming up, I say

You want a friend you- can rely on
One who will never fade away
And if you’re searching for an answer
Stick around. I say

It’s coming up, it’s coming up
It’s coming up like a flower
It’s coming up. yeah

You want some peace and understanding
So everybody can be free
I know that we can get together
We can make it, stick with me

It’s coming up, it’s coming up
It’s coming up like a flower
It’s coming up for you and me

Coming up, coming up
It’s coming up, it’s coming up, I say
It’s coming up like a flower
It’s coming up
I feel it in my bones

You want a better kind of future
One that everyone can share
You’re not alone, we all could use it
Stick around we’re nearly there

It’s coming up, it’s coming up everywhere
It’s coming up like a flower
It’s coming up for all to share
It’s coming up, yeah
It’s coming up, anyway
It’s coming up like a flower
Coming up


----------



## morganj614

*It was an early morning bar room,
And the place just opened up.
And the little man come in so fast and
Started at his cup.
And the broad who served the whisky
She was a big old friendly girl.
And she tried to fight her empty nights
By smilin' at the world.

And she said "Hey Bub, It's been awhile
Since you been around.
Where the hell you been hidin' ?
And why you look so down ?"

But the little man just sat there like he'd never heard a sound.

The waitress she gave out with a cough,
And acting not the least put off,
She spoke once again. 

She said, "I don't want to bother you,
Consider it's understood.
I know I'm not no beauty queen, 
But I sure can listen good." 

And the little man took his drink in his hand
And he raised it to his lips.
He took a couple of sips.
And he told the waitress this story. 

"I am the midnight watchman down at Miller's Tool and Die.
And I watch the metal rusting, and I watch the time go by.
A week ago at the diner I stopped to get a bite.
And this here lovely lady she sat two seats from my right.
And Lord, Lord, Lord she was alright.

"Oh she was so damned beautiful that she'd warm a winter's frost.
But she was long past lonely, and well nigh unto lost.
Now I'm not much of a mover, or a pick-em-up easy guy,
But I decided to glide on over, and give her one good try.
And Lord, Lord, Lord she was worth a try.

"Tongued-tied like a school boy, I stammered out some words.
But it did not really matter much, 'cause I don't think she heard.
She just looked clear on through me to a space back in my head.
And it shamed me into silence, as quietly she said,
'If you want me to come with you, then that's all right with me.
Cause I know I'm going nowhere, and anywhere's a better place to be.
Anywhere's a better place to be.'

"I drove her to my boarding house, and I took her up to my room.
And I went to turn on the only light to brighten up the gloom.
But she said, 'Please leave the light off, Oh I don't mind the dark.'
And as her clothes all tumbled 'round her, I could hear my heart.
The moonlight shown upon her as she lay back in my bed.
It was the kind of scene I only had imagined in my head.
I just could not believe it, to think that she was real.
And as I tried to tell her she said 'Shhh.. I know just how you feel.
And if you want to come here with me, then that's all right with me.
'Cause I've been oh so lonely, lovin' someone is a better way to be.
anywhere's a better way to be.' 

"The morning come so swiftly but I held her in my arms.
But she slept like a baby, snug and safe from harm.
I did not want to share her with the world or break the mood,
So before she woke I went out and brought us both some food. 

"I came back with my paper bag, to find out she was gone.
She'd left a six word letter saying 'It's time that I moved on.'" 

The waitress took a bar rag, and she wiped it across her eyes.
And as she spoke her voice came out as something like a sigh.
She said "I wish that I was beautiful, or that you were halfway blind.
And I wish I weren't so dog-gone fat, I wish that you were mine.
And I wish that you'd come with me, when I leave for home.
For we both know all about loneliness, and livin' all alone." 

And the little man, 
Looked at the empty glass in his hand.
And he smiled a crooked grin,
He said, " I guess I'm out of gin.
And know we both have been so lonely.
And if you want me to come with you, then that's all right with me.
'Cause I know I'm goin' nowhere and anywhere's a better place to be." *


----------



## virgovictoria

Men at Work - "Who Can It Be Now"

Who can it be knocking at my door?
Go 'way, don't come 'round here no more.
Can't you see that it's late at night?
I'm very tired, and I'm not feeling right.
All I wish is to be alone;
Stay away, don't you invade my home.
Best off if you hang outside,
Don't come in - I'll only run and hide.

CHORUS:
Who can it be now?
Who can it be now?
Who can it be now?
Who can it be now?

Who can it be knocking at my door?
Make no sound, tip-toe across the floor.
If he hears, he'll knock all day,
I'll be trapped, and here I'll have to stay.
I've done no harm, I keep to myself;
There's nothing wrong with my state of mental health.
I like it here with my childhood friend;
Here they come, those feelings again!

CHORUS

Is it the man come to take me away?
Why do they follow me?
It's not the future that I can see,
It's just my fantasy

Oh...Who can it be now?
Oh...Who can it...Who can it...
Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## tomchamp

Well, its 8 o'clock in Boise, Idaho
I'll find my limo driver
Mister, take us to the show
I done made some plans for later on tonight
I'll find a little queen
And I know I can treat her right.

(Chorus)
What's your name, little girl?
What's your name?
Shootin' you straight, little girl?
Won't you do the same?.

Back at the hotel
Lord we got such a mess
It seems that one of the crew
Had a go with one of the guests, oh yes
Well, the police said we can't drink in the bar
What a shame
Won't you come upstairs girl
And have a drink of champagne

What's your name, little girl?
What's your name?
Shootin' you straight, little girl?
For there ain't no shame.

(Chorus)

(Chorus)

9 o'clock the next day
And I'm ready to go
I got six hundred miles to ride
To do one more show, oh no
Can I get you a taxi home
It sure was grand
When I come back here next year
I wanna see you again

What was your name, little girl?
What's your name?
Shootin' you straight, little girl?
Well there ain't no shame
What was your name, little girl?
What's your name?
Shootin' you straight, little girl?
Won't you do the same?


----------



## tomchamp

Call Me The Breeze
Written by J.J. Cale


Call me the breeze
I keep blowin' down the road
Well now they call me the breeze
I keep blowin' down the road
I ain't got me nobody
I don't carry me no load


Ain't no change in the weather
Ain't no changes in me
Well there ain't no change in the weather
Ain't no changes in me
And I ain't hidin' from nobody
Nobody's hidin' from me
Oh, that's the way its supposed to be

Well I got that green light baby
I got to keep movin' on
Well I got that green light baby
I got to keep movin' on
Well I might go out to California
Might go down to Georgia
I don't know

Well I dig you Georgia peaches
Makes me feel right at home
Well now I dig you Georgia peaches
Makes me feel right at home
But I don't love me no one woman
So I can't stay in Georgia long

Well now they call me the breeze
I keep blowin' down the road
Well now they call me the breeze
I keep blowin' down the road
I ain't got me nobody
I don't carry me no load
Oooh Mr Breeze


----------



## tomchamp

Big wheels keep on turning
Carry me home to see my kin
Singing songs about the Southland
I miss Alabamy once again
And I think its a sin, yes

Well I heard mister Young sing about her
Well, I heard ole Neil put her down
Well, I hope Neil Young will remember
A Southern man don't need him around anyhow

Sweet home Alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet Home Alabama
Lord, I'm coming home to you

In Birmingham they love the governor
Now we all did what we could do
Now Watergate does not bother me
Does your conscience bother you?
Tell the truth

Sweet home Alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet Home Alabama
Lord, I'm coming home to you
Here I come Alabama

Now Muscle Shoals has got the Swampers
And they've been known to pick a song or two
Lord they get me off so much
They pick me up when I'm feeling blue
Now how about you?

Sweet home Alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet Home Alabama
Lord, I'm coming home to you

Sweet home Alabama
Oh sweet home baby
Where the skies are so blue
And the governor's true
Sweet Home Alabama
Lordy
Lord, I'm coming home to you
Yea, yea Montgomery's got the answer


----------



## tomchamp

Southern man
better keep your head
Don't forget
what your good book said
Southern change
gonna come at last
Now your crosses
are burning fast
Southern man

I saw cotton
and I saw black
Tall white mansions
and little shacks.
Southern man
when will you
pay them back?
I heard screamin'
and bullwhips cracking
How long? How long?

Southern man
better keep your head
Don't forget
what your good book said
Southern change
gonna come at last
Now your crosses
are burning fast
Southern man

Lily Belle,
your hair is golden brown
I've seen your black man
comin' round
Swear by God
I'm gonna cut him down!
I heard screamin'
and bullwhips cracking
How long? How long?


----------



## jazz lady

*For Mr. Bomb Diggity Gasm...*

Well I’m standing on the launch pad
Looking at the stars.
I’m waiting for the countdown to begin
I’m not sure where I’m going
No, I’ve no way of knowing

But when the signal comes
It’s 5, 4, 3, 2, 1!
Baby I’m a spacehog
A spacehog, a spacehog, a spacehog

Well now I see the moon
We got here oh so soon
The earth looks very different from up here
I’m picking up strange signals
I hope I’ll be okay

But when the signal comes
It’s 5, 4, 3, 2, 1!
Baby I’m a spacehog
A spacehog, a spacehog, a spacehog


----------



## tomchamp

Ground Control to Major Tom
Ground Control to Major Tom
Take your protein pills 
and put your helmet on

Ground Control to Major Tom
Commencing countdown, 
engines on
Check ignition 
and may God's love be with you

[spoken]
Ten, Nine, Eight, Seven, Six, Five, Four, Three, Two, One, Liftoff

This is Ground Control 
to Major Tom
You've really made the grade
And the papers want to know whose shirts you wear
Now it's time to leave the capsule 
if you dare

This is Major Tom to Ground Control
I'm stepping through the door
And I'm floating 
in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today

For here
Am I sitting in a tin can
Far above the world
Planet Earth is blue
And there's nothing I can do

Though I'm past 
one hundred thousand miles
I'm feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go
Tell my wife I love her very much 
she knows

Ground Control to Major Tom
Your circuit's dead,
there's something wrong
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you....

Here am I floating 
round my tin can
Far above the Moon
Planet Earth is blue
And there's nothing I can do.


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Ground Control to Major Tom
> Ground Control to Major Tom
> Take your protein pills
> and put your helmet on


  I just posted that a couple of weeks ago.  I was going to bump it, but you saved me the trouble.


----------



## tomchamp

Sorry Jazz...just seems to fit Because Discovery is   T-24 hours!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Sorry Jazz...just seems to fit Because Discovery is  T-24 hours!


No, you misunderstood.  I was going to bump it for Mr. Spacehog Gasm in honor of his trip to Cocoa Beach tomorrow and the opportunity to SEE the launch in person.  No apology is necessary.


----------



## Agee

Written by: Harry Nilsson
Vocals & Electric Piano: Harry Nilsson
Drums: Richie Snare
Bass: Klaus Voorman
Acoustic Guitars: John Uribe, Cris Spedding, Peter Frampton
Piano: Nicky Hopkins
Percussion: Richard Perry
Orchestra Arranged & Conducted by Paul Buckmaster

Bang, bang, shoot em' up, destiny
Bang, bang, shoot em' up to the moon
Bang, bang, shoot em' up one, two, three
(One, two, three, four!)
I wanted to be a spaceman
That's what I wanted to be
But now that I am a spaceman
Nobody cares about me
Hey mother earth
Won't 'cha bring me back down
Safely to the sea
But 'round and around and around and around
Is all she ever say to me
I wanted to make a good run
I wanted to go to the moon
I knew that it had to be fun
I told 'em to send me real soon
I wanted to be a spaceman
I wanted to be it so bad
But now that I am a spaceman
I'd rather be back on the pad
Hey mother earth
Won't 'cha bring me back down
Safely to the sea
But 'round and around and around and around
Is just a lot of lunacy
(Yeah!)
'Round and around and around and around and around
(So bring me back down)
'Round and around and around and around and around
Safe on the ground
Hey mother earth
Won't 'cha bring me back down
Safely to the sea
But 'round and around and around and around
Is all she ever say to me, yeah
You know I wanted to be a spaceman
That's what I wanted to be
But now that I am a spaceman
Nobody cares about me
Say, hey! You mother earth
You better bring me back down
I've taken just as much as I can
But around and around and around and around
Is the problem of a spaceman
(Ah's!)


----------



## cattitude

*Just for you, AirBaby*

She packed my bags last night
Pre-flight
Zero hour, nine a m
And I'm gonna be high as a kite by then

I miss the earth so much
I miss my wife
It's lonely out in space
On such a timeless flight

And I think it's gonna be a long, long time
Till touch down brings me round again to find
I'm not the man they think I am at home
Oh, no, no, no
I'm a Rocket Man
Rocket Man burning out his fuse up here alone

And I think it's gonna be a long, long time
Till touch down brings me round again to find
I'm not the man they think I am at home
Oh, no, no, no
I'm a Rocket Man
Rocket Man burning out his fuse up here alone

Mars ain't the kind of place to raise your kids
In fact it's cold as hell
And there's no one there to raise them if you did

And all this science
I don't understand
It's just my job, five days a week
A Rocket Man
Rocket Man

And I think it's gonna be a long, long time
Till touch down brings me round again to find
I'm not the man they think I am at home
Oh, no, no, no
I'm a Rocket Man
Rocket Man burning out his fuse up here alone

And I think it's gonna be a long, long time
Till touch down brings me round again to find
I'm not the man they think I am at home
Oh, no, no, no
I'm a Rocket Man
Rocket Man burning out his fuse up here alone

And I think it's gonna be a long, long time
And I think it's gonna be a long, long time
And I think it's gonna be a long, long time
And I think it's gonna be a long, long time


----------



## cattitude

Ten, Nine, Eight, Seven, Six
Five, Four, Three, Two, One
Lift-off

Ground Control to Major Tom
Ground Control to Major Tom
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on

Ground Control to Major Tom
Commencing countdown, engines on
Check ignition and may God’s love be with you

This is Ground Control to Major Tom
You’ve really made the grade
And the papers want to know whose shirts you wear
Now it’s time to leave the capsule if you dare

This is Major Tom to Ground Control
I’m stepping through the door
And I’m floating in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today

For here, am I sitting in a tin can
Far above the world
Planet Earth is blue
And there’s nothing I can do

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Though I’m past one hundred thousand miles
I’m feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go
Tell my wife I love her very much she knows

Ground Control to Major Tom
Your circuit’s dead, there’s something wrong
Can you hear me, Major Tom
Can you hear me, Major Tom
Can you hear me, Major Tom
Can you

Here am I floating round my tin can
Far above the Moon
Planet Earth is blue
And there’s nothing I can do


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Written by: Harry Nilsson
> Vocals & Electric Piano: Harry Nilsson
> Drums: Richie Snare
> Bass: Klaus Voorman
> Acoustic Guitars: John Uribe, Cris Spedding, Peter Frampton
> Piano: Nicky Hopkins
> Percussion: Richard Perry
> Orchestra Arranged & Conducted by Paul Buckmaster


  Frampton before he was FRAMPTON.  Very nice collaboration there.  


My favorite Frampton song:

Shadows grow so long before my eyes 
And they're moving across the page 
Suddenly the day turns into night 
Far away from the city 
But don't hesitate 'cuz your love won't wait 
Ooh baby I love your way (everyday) 
Wanna tell you I love your way
Wanna be with you night and day 
Moon appears to shine and light the sky 
With the help of some fireflies 
I wonder how they have the power to shine, shine, shine 
I can see them under the pine 
But don't hesitate'cuz your love won't wait 
Ooh baby I love your way (everyday)
Wanna tell you I love your way 
Wanna be with you night and day 
But don't hesitate'cuz your love won't wait 
I can see the sunset in your eyes 
Brown and grey and blue besides 
Clouds are stalking islands in the sun
I wish I could buy one out of season 
But don't hesitate'cuz your love won't wait
Ooh baby I love your way (everyday) 
Wanna tell you I love your way 
Wanna be with you night and day
Ooh baby I love your way (everyday) 
Wanna tell you I love your way 
Wanna be with you night and day 

:guitar:


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Call Me The Breeze
> Written by J.J. Cale


LS with some of thier best


----------



## jazz lady

*a little def leppard to 'rocket' on out of here...*

White lights, strange city, mad music
(all around)
Midnight, street magic, (ah) crazy people
(crazy sound)
Jack flash, rocket man
Sergeant pepper and the band
Ziggy, benny and the jets
Ah, take a rocket

We just gotta fly
(I can take you through the center of the dark)
We’re gonna fly
(on a collision course to crash into my heart)
I will be your, I will be your, I’ll be your
(rocket yeah satellite of love)
(rocket yeah satellite of love)
(rocket yeah satellite of love)

Rocket baby!
C’mon, I’ll be your satellite of love

Spotlight, magnetic, razor rhythm
(laser love)
Guitar, drums, load up, stun!
Jet black johnny b
Ah gene jenie, killer queen
Dizzy lizzy major tom
So c’mon

Rocket baby!
C’mon, we’re gonna fly

(rocket yeah!)

Guitar, drums, load up!
We’re gonna fly
(rocket yeah)
Satellite of love
We’re gonna fly
(rocket yeah)
Yeah!
Satellite of love
Rocket yeah!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Frampton before he was FRAMPTON. Very nice collaboration there.
> 
> 
> My favorite Frampton song:
> 
> Shadows grow so long before my eyes
> And they're moving across the page
> Suddenly the day turns into night
> 
> :guitar:


I have a few,

But damn, with all of the praises for "Frampton Comes Alive" his music, went down the :flush:  To Bad, so Sad!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I have a few,
> 
> But damn, with all of the praises for "Frampton Comes Alive" his music, went down the :flush: To Bad, so Sad!


I don't think he could ever live up to the success of that one album.  Anything after that was just a disappointment in comparison.


----------



## jazz lady

Leavin’ home, out on the road
I’ve been down before
Ridin’ along in this big ol’ jet plane
I’ve been thinkin’ about my home
But my love light seems so far away
And I feel like it’s all been done
Somebody’s tryin’ to make me stay
You know I’ve got to be movin’ on

Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Don’t carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Cause it’s here that I’ve got to stay

Goodbye to all my friends at home
Goodbye to people I’ve trusted
I’ve got to go out and make my way
I might get rich you know I might get busted
But my heart keeps calling me backwards
As I get on the 707
Ridin’ high I got tears in my eyes
You know you got to go through hell
Before you get to heaven

Big ol’ jet airliner
Don’t carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Cause it’s here that I’ve got to stay

Touchin’ down in new england town
Feel the heat comin’ down
I’ve got to keep on keepin’ on
You know the big wheel keeps on spinnin’ around
And I’m goin’ with some hesitation
You know that I can surely see
That I don’t want to get caught up in any of that
Funky #### goin’ down in the city

Big ol’ jet airliner
Don’t carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Cause it’s here that I’ve got to stay

Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Don’t carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Cause it’s here that I’ve got to stay
Yeah, yeah yeah, yeah

Big ol’ jet airliner
Don’t carry me too far away
Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Cause it’s here that I’ve got to stay

Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Carry me to my home
Oh, oh big ol’ jet airliner
Cause it’s there that I belong

:guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Finch​

*Bitemarks and Bloodstains* 

"Meier may we be this way forever,
and tell me lover,
what will become of the others?"
Bones, skin, nails and flesh
On a bed of "lack of passion"
A medieval consequence

They worry you with all the talk of how you're not their kind
Now I'm stealing her body
and taking it home
There is always one more fall

Maladjusted you must trust me darling
Subsequently, you see, you deserve more than me
They bury you while wearing garments
Of funeral fire

Now I'm stealing her body
and taking it home
There is always one more fall
Now I'm stealing her body
and taking it home
There is always one more fall

This will hurt you
It's killing me (this is the salt in my side, this is the thorn in my eye)
This will hurt you
It's killing me (this is the salt in my side, this is the thorn in my eye)
It's killing me (this is the salt in my side, this is the thorn in my eye)
This will hurt you
And I will too, and i will

Bloodlust, bloodlust - for this girl
Bloodloss, bloodloss - for this boy
Bloodlust, bloodlust - for this girl
Bloodloss, bloodloss - for this boy, this boy
Another puncture wound
And once again, forgive my sins
Now I'm stealing her body
and taking it home
There is always one more fall
Now I'm stealing her body
and taking it home (this is forever)
There is always one more fall
This is forever


----------



## meangirl

The Killers​*All These Things That I've Done* 

When there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
One more son
If you can hold on
If you can hold on, hold on 
I wanna stand up, I wanna let go
You know, you know - no you don't, you don't
I wanna shine on in the hearts of men
I want a meaning from the back of my broken hand 

Another head aches, another heart breaks
I am so much older than I can take
And my affection, well it comes and goes
I need direction to perfection, no no no no 

Help me out
Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out 

And when there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
These changes ain't changing me
The cold-hearted boy I used to be 

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down 

I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
... 

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down 

Over and out, last call for sin
While everyone's lost, the battle is won
With all these things that I've done
All these things that I've done
If you can hold on
If you can hold on


----------



## jazz lady

*winding down with dusty and a glass of wine...*

Round
Like a circle in a spiral
Like a wheel within a wheel
Never ending or beginning
On an ever-spinning reel
Like a snowball down a mountain
Or a carnival balloon
Like a carousel that’s turning
Running rings around the moon
Like a clock whose hands are sweeping
Past the minutes of it’s face
And the world is like an apple
Whirling silently in space
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind

Like a tunnel that you follow
To a tunnel of it’s own
Down a hollow to a cavern
Where the sun has never shone
Like a door that keeps revolving
In a half-forgotten dream
Or the ripples from a pebble
Someone tosses in a stream
Like a clock whose hands are sweeping
Past the minutes of it’s face
And the world is like an apple
Whirling silently in space
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind

Keys that jingle in your pocket
Words that jangle in your head
Why did summer go so quickly? 
Was it something that you said? 
Lovers walk along a shore
And leave their footprints in the sand
Is the sound of distant drumming
Just the fingers of your hand? 
Pictures hanging in a hallway
And the fragment of a song
Half-remembered names and faces
But to whom do they belong? 
When you knew that it was over
You were suddenly aware
That the autumn leaves were turning
To the colour of her hair

Like a circle in a spiral
Like a wheel within a wheel
Never ending or beginning
On an ever-spinning reel
As the images unwind
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind


----------



## LooseTooth

Forgive me, I'm departing and perhaps getting a bit obscure this evening...

love this icon -> :

"Head Like A Hole"

god money i'll do anything for you.
god money just tell me what you want me to.
god money nail me up against the wall.
god money don't want everything he wants it all.

[Bridge:] 
no you can't take it
no you can't take it
no you can't take that away from me
no you can't take it
no you can't take it
no you can't take that away from me

head like a hole.
black as your soul.
i'd rather die than give you control.
head like a hole.
black as your soul.
i'd rather die than give you control.

[Chorus:] 
bow down before the one you serve.
you're going to get what you deserve.
bow down before the one you serve.
you're going to get what you deserve.

god money's not looking for the cure.
god money's not concerned with the sick amongst the pure.
god money let's go dancing on the backs of the bruised.
god money's not one to choose

....

you know who you are.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Forgive me, I'm departing and perhaps getting a bit obscure this evening...
> 
> love this icon -> :
> 
> "Head Like A Hole"



 Good one Loose Tooth.  I like Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## LooseTooth

Not a problem, meany. You're on quite the Killers trip, aren't you?

Going way out on the ledge now.  If you don't like to rock out to Irish drinking songs performed by a punk rock band (bag-pipes notwithstanding) you need not tread any further down this post.

Rockin' this album right now....

DROPKICK MURPHYS LYRICS

"Walk Away"

So you say you fell in love
And you're gonna get married
Raise yourself a family
How simple life can be
Somewhere it all went wrong
And your plan just fell apart
And you aint got the heart
to finish what you started

Yeah you fell in love
And you went and got married
Had yourself a family
How simple life can be
Somewhere it all went wrong
And your plan just fell apart
And you aint got the heart
to finish what you started

The ones that you loved
The ones that you left behind
The ones you said you'd try to find
Are they tryin' to find you?
[x2]

Somewhere it all went wrong
And your plan just fell apart
And you ain't got the heart
to finish what you started
You walked out that door
To find out where you belong
To fulfill your own selfish dreams
I think you might have forgotten

The ones that you loved
The ones that you left behind
The ones you said you'd try to find
Are they tryin' to find you?


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Not a problem, meany. You're on quite the Killers trip, aren't you?
> 
> Going way out on the ledge now.  If you don't like to rock out to Irish drinking songs performed by a punk rock band (bag-pipes notwithstanding) you need not tread any further down this post.
> 
> Rockin' this album right now....
> 
> DROPKICK MURPHYS LYRICS



I love the Killers..they are my favorite right now.  As for your song, I've never heard it but I like the lyrics that's for sure!


----------



## LooseTooth

Right on meany. Check your PMs. Later.


----------



## jazz lady

*ah...heard one of my favorite reo speedwagon songs at lunch...*

I can’t fight this feeling any longer
And yet I’m still afraid to let it flow
What started out as friendship, has grown stronger
I only wish I had the strength to let it show

I tell myself that I can’t hold out forever
I said there is no reason for my fear
Cause I feel so secure when we’re together
You give my life direction
You make everything so clear

And even as I wander
I’m keeping you in sight
You’re a candle in the window
On a cold, dark winter’s night
And I’m getting closer than I ever thought I might

And I can’t fight this feeling anymore
I’ve forgotten what I started fighting for
It’s time to bring this ship into the shore
And throw away the oars, forever

Cause I can’t fight this feeling anymore
I’ve forgotten what I started fighting for
And if I have to crawl upon the floor
Come crashing through your door
Baby, I can’t fight this feeling anymore

My life has been such a whirlwind since I saw you
I’ve been running round in circles in my mind
And it always seems that I’m following you, girl
Cause you take me to the places that alone I’d never find

And even as I wander I’m keeping you in sight
You’re a candle in the window on a cold, dark winter’s night
And I’m getting closer than I ever thought I might

And I can’t fight this feeling anymore
I’ve forgotten what I started fighting for
It’s time to bring this ship into the shore
And throw away the oars, forever

Cause I can’t fight this feeling anymore
I’ve forgotten what I started fighting for
And if I have to crawl upon the floor
Come crushing through your door
Baby, I can’t fight this feeling anymore.


----------



## DoWhat

> I heat up, I can't cool down
> You got me spinnin'
> 'Round and 'round
> 'Round and 'round and 'round it goes
> Where it stops nobody knows
> 
> Every time you call my name
> I heat up like a burnin' flame
> Burnin' flame full of desire
> Kiss me baby, let the fire get higher
> 
> Abra-abra-cadabra
> I want to reach out and grab ya
> Abra-abra-cadabra
> Abracadabra
> 
> You make me hot, you make me sigh
> You make me laugh, you make me cry
> Keep me burnin' for your love
> With the touch of a velvet glove
> 
> Abra-abra-cadabra
> I want to reach out and grab ya
> Abra-abra-cadabra
> Abracadabra
> 
> I feel the magic in your caress
> I feel magic when I touch your dress
> Silk and satin, leather and lace
> Black panties with an angel's face
> 
> I see magic in your eyes
> I hear the magic in your sighs
> Just when I think I'm gonna get away
> I hear those words that you always say
> 
> Abra-abra-cadabra
> I want to reach out and grab ya
> Abra-abra-cadabra
> Abracadabra
> 
> Every time you call my name
> I heat up like a burnin' flame
> Burnin' flame full of desire
> Kiss me baby, let the fire get higher
> 
> I heat up, I can't cool down
> My situation goes 'round and 'round
> I heat up, I can't cool down
> My situation goes 'round and 'round
> I heat up, I can't cool down
> My situation goes 'round and 'round


I wish I could "Abracadabra" and make this thread disappear.


----------



## itsbob

meangirl said:
			
		

> Good one Loose Tooth.  I like Nine Inch Nails.


I think someone told me that about you...


----------



## otter

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I wish I could "Abracadabra" and make this thread disappear.



There she was just a-walkin' down the street, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Snappin' her fingers and shufflin' her feet, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
She looked good (looked good), she looked fine (looked fine) 
She looked good, she looked fine and I nearly lost my mind 

Before I knew it she was walkin' next to me, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Holdin' my hand just as natural as can be, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
We walked on (walked on) to my door (my door) 
We walked on to my door, then we kissed a little more 

Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love 
Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of 

Now we're together nearly every single day, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine) 
I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime 

Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love 
Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of 

Now we're together nearly every single day, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do" 
Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine) 
I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime 

Whoa-oh-oh-oh, oh yeah 
DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do, we'll sing it 
DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do, oh yeah, oh, oh yeah 
DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do


----------



## tomchamp

Good one otter!


----------



## itsbob

otter said:
			
		

> There she was just a-walkin' down the street, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do"
> Snappin' her fingers and shufflin' her feet, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do"
> She looked good (looked good), she looked fine (looked fine)
> She looked good, she looked fine and I nearly lost my mind
> 
> Before I knew it she was walkin' next to me, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do"
> Holdin' my hand just as natural as can be, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do"
> We walked on (walked on) to my door (my door)
> We walked on to my door, then we kissed a little more
> 
> Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love
> Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of
> 
> Now we're together nearly every single day, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do"
> A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do"
> Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine)
> I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime
> 
> Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love
> Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of
> 
> Now we're together nearly every single day, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do"
> A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay, singin' "DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do"
> Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine)
> I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime
> 
> Whoa-oh-oh-oh, oh yeah
> DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do, we'll sing it
> DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do, oh yeah, oh, oh yeah
> DoWhat diddy diddy dum diddy do



Used to March my platoon around in Germany and sing that as a "Jody".. what memories.. burning Diesel.. Cordite.. the Staccato of an M60 machine Gun..


----------



## RoseRed

I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand
Walking through the streets of Soho in the rain
He was looking for a place called Lee Ho Fook's
Going to get himself a big dish of beef chow mein
Werewolves of London

If you hear him howling around your kitchen door
Better not let him in
Little old lady got mutilated late last night
Werewolves of London again
Werewolves of London

He's the hairy-handed gent who ran amuck in Kent
Lately he's been overheard in Mayfair
Better stay away from him
He'll rip your lungs out, Jim
I'd like to meet his tailor
Werewolves of London

Well, I saw Lon Chaney walking with the Queen
Doing the
I saw Lon Chaney, Jr. walking with the Queen
Doing the
I saw a werewolf drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's
His hair was perfect
Werewolves of London
Draw blood


----------



## meangirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> I think someone told me that about you...




Oh really?  What else did they tell you?


----------



## DoWhat

itsbob said:
			
		

> Used to March *my* platoon around in Germany ..


You must have a high IQ.


----------



## itsbob

DoWhat said:
			
		

> You must have a high IQ.


It wasn't a play on words.. when you are a platoon Sergeant.. it's YOUR platoon!!

And yes, I'm smarter then a bottle of Bacardi even!!


----------



## tomchamp

*RIP! His Bestest album!*

1978 Excitable Boy

Johnny Strikes up the Band
Roland the Headless 
Thompson Gunner 
Excitable Boy 
Werewolves of London 
Accidentally Like a Martyr 
Night Time in the Switching Yard 
Veracruz
Tenderness on the Block
Lawyers, Guns and Money


----------



## tomchamp

Well, he went down to dinner in his Sunday best
Excitable boy, they all said
And he rubbed the pot roast all over his chest
Excitable boy, they all said

He took in the four a.m. show at the Clark
Excitable boy, they all said
And he bit the usherette's leg in the dark
Excitable boy, they all said
Well, he's just an excitable boy

He took little Suzie to the Junior Prom
Excitable boy, they all said
And he raped her and killed her, then he took her home
Excitable boy, they all said
Well, he's just an excitable boy
After ten long years they let him out of the home
Excitable boy, they all said
And he dug up her grave and built a cage with her bones
Excitable boy, they all said
Well, he's just an excitable boy


----------



## tomchamp

Well, I went home with the waitress
The way I always do
How was I to know
She was with the Russians, too

I was gambling in Havana
I took a little risk
Send lawyers, guns and money
Dad, get me out of this

I'm the innocent bystander
Somehow I got stuck
Between the rock and the hard place
And I'm down on my luck
And I'm down on my luck
And I'm down on my luck

Now I'm hiding in Honduras
I'm a desperate man
Send lawyers, guns and money
The #### has hit the fan


----------



## Danzig

She sits in silence, in her midnight world
With faded pictures, of a dancing girl
A distant dreamer on the seas of time
Her happy memories, dancing through her mind

In days of romance
She was the queen of dance
She'd dance the night away

And as the seasons turn the days to years
She holds her pictures, hears the silent cheers
The days grow lonely for the dancing queen
And now she dances only in her dreams

In days of romance
She was the queen of dance
She'd dance the night away, away, away, away


----------



## meangirl

Gin Blossoms


Hey Jealousy​
Tell me do you think it'd be alright 
If I could Just crash here tonight 
AS you see I'm in no shape for drivin' 
And any way I 've got no place to go 

And you know it might not be that bad 
You were the best I ever had 
I hadn't blown the whole thing years ago 
I might no be alone 

Tomorrow we can drive around this town 
And let the cops chase us around 
The past is gone but something might be found to take it's place 

Hey jealousy 
Hey jealousy 
Hey Jealousy 
Hey Jealousy 

You can trust me not to drink 
And not to sleep around 
And if you don't expect too much form me 
YOu might not be let down 

Cos all I really want's to be with you 
And feel like I matter too 
If I didn't blow the whole thing years ago 
I might be here with you 

Tomorrow we can drive around this town 
Andlet the cops chase us around 
The past is gone but something might be found to take it's place 

Hey jealousy 
Hey jealousy 
Hey jealousy 
Hey jealousy 

Tomorrow we can drive around this town 
And let the cops chase us around 
The past is gone but something might be found to take it's place 

Hey Jealousy 
Hey Jealousy...etc 

Listen to my heart 
There's only one thing I can start


----------



## LooseTooth

:headbang:


----------



## chaotic

Can you be so warm
Can you know what I feel
Well, it’s the way you move your hands
And it’s the way you understand

And that’s the reason that I’m askin’ (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that I want to know (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that I’m askin’ (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that i..

Can you throw away
Everything you live for
Well it’s the way we shake and sway (aawwhhh)
And it’s the passion that you play

And that’s the reason that I’m askin’ (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that I want to know (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that I’m askin’ (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that i..

Too many lost
Links in a chain passed down through the years
Through the years, but ending here if we just face the pain
And the fear

Did you love before
Didn’t they love before you (for you, for you)
But it’s the way you move your hands (aawwhhh)
And it’s the way you understand

And that’s the reason that I’m askin’ (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that I want to know (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that I’m askin’ (hey yeay yah)
And that’s the reason that i..

La la la la la la la
La la la la la la la (lalalalalala)

La la la la la la la
La la la la la la la


----------



## chaotic

Well I bought my favorite record at my local record store
I woulda bought a lot but I had a rotten job
I took it home and I put it on the turntable
It made me wanna kill everybody in the neighborhood

It made me wanna burn and rob, burn and rob

Rock and roll made me wanna burn and rob
Burn and rob, burn and rob
Kill everybody and quit my stupid job!

So I went into my mom's room and I stole all of her jewelry
I put it in a paper bag and sold it on a street corner
Then I bought a lot of drugs and I got my sister drunk
I stole the family car and I stuffed her in the trunk
Then I drove her off the edge of a cliff and stood there laughing

Burn and rob, burn and rob
Hideous crimes done with a cattle prod
Burn and rob, burn and rob
Rob and crash and tumble and burn

I already had my dad's checkbook, so I ran off to the bank
I took out all the money and I loaded up on crank
Then I went across the country spreading fire and disease
I prayed to the devil down on my bloody knees
Then I bought another record and I committed suicide

Burn and rob, burn and rob
Yeah with rock and roll it drove me to the other side
Burn and rob, burn and rob

Rock and roll made me not believe in God
Burn and rob, burn and rob
Don't stop don't stop don't stop don't stop

Burn and rob, burn and rob
Burn and rob, burn and rob


----------



## chaotic

Every day, I get up and pray to Jah 
And he increases the number of clocks by exactly one 
Everybody's comin' home for lunch these days 
Last night there were skinheads on my lawn 

Take the skinheads bowling 
Take them bowling 
Take the skinheads bowling 
Take them bowling 

Some people say that bowling alleys got big lanes 
[Got big lanes, got big lanes] 
Some people say that bowling alleys all look the same 
[Look the same, look the same] 
There's not a line that goes here that rhymes with anything 
[Anything, anything] 
Had a dream last night, but I forget what it was 
[What it was, what it was] 

Take the skinheads bowling 
Take them bowling 
Take the skinheads bowling 
Take them bowling 

Had a dream last night about you, my friend 
Had a dream - I wanted to sleep next to plastic 
Had a dream - I wanted to lick your knees 
Had a dream - it was about nothing 

Take the skinheads bowling 
Take them bowling 
Take the skinheads bowling 
Take them bowling 

Take the skinheads bowling 
Take them bowling 
Take the skinheads bowling 
Take them bowling


----------



## LooseTooth

Hah ignore you message chaotic. I was thinking of another song I won't mention here. Still a good one though...


----------



## chaotic

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Hah ignore you message chaotic. I was thinking of another song I won't mention here. Still a good one though...



Hey LT! What's the song?


----------



## LooseTooth

I think the board is too PC to mention it. 

I don't want to get burned again! RED is BAD!!


----------



## jazz lady

*bto*

Good bye, hard life
Don't cry, would you let it ride?
Good bye, hard life
Don't cry, would you let it ride?

You can see the mornin', but I can see the light
Try, try, try, let it ride
While you've been out runnin' I've been waitin' half the night
Try, try, try, let it ride

And would you cry if I told you that I lied?
And would you say goodbye or would you let it ride? 
Good bye, hard life, don’t cry, would you let it ride?

Babe, my life is not complete, I never see you smile
Try, try, try, let it ride
Baby you want the forgivin' kind, and that's just not my style
Try, try, try, let it ride

And would you cry if I told you that I lied?
And would you say goodbye or would you let it ride? 
Good bye, hard life, don’t cry, would you let it ride?

I've been doin' things worthwhile, and I’ve been bookin' time
Try, try, try, let it ride
Runnin’ with the crazy crowd, ooh, ain’t no friends o’ mine
Try, try, try, let it ride

And would you cry if I told you that I lied?
And would you say goodbye or would you let it ride? 
Good bye, hard life, don’t cry, would you let it ride?

Would you let it ride
Would you let it ride
Would you let it ride
Would you let it ride

(Drum)

Try, try, try, let it ride
Try, try, try, let it ride 
Try, try, try, let it ride 
Try, try, try, let it ride 
Try, try, try, let it ride 

Just let it ride
Just let it ride
Just let it ride
Just let it ride

(Instrumental fade)


----------



## meangirl

Closing Time​
Closing time
Open all the doors and let you out into the world
Closing time
Turn all of the lights on over every boy and every 
girl
Closing time
One last call for alcohol so finish your whiskey or 
beer
Closing time
You don't have to go home but you can't stay here

I know who I want to take me home
I know who I want to take me home
I know who I want to take me home
Take me home

Closing time
Time for you to go out to the places you will be from
Closing time
This room won't be open till your brothers or your 
sisters come
So gather up your jackets, move it to the exits
I hope you have found a friend
Closing time
Every new beginning comes from some other 
beginning's end

I know who I want to take me home
I know who I want to take me home
I know who I want to take me home
Take me home

Closing time
Time for you to go out to the places you will be from

I know who I want to take me home
I know who I want to take me home
I know who I want to take me home
Take me home

I know who I want to take me home
I know who I want to take me home
I know who I want to take me home
Take me home

Closing time
Every new beginning comes from some other 
beginning's end


----------



## jazz lady

*huey lewis & the news*

Two o’clock this morning
If she should come a calling
I couldn’t dream of turning her away
And if it got hot and hectic
I know she’d be electric
I’d let her take her chances with me
You see, the gets what she wants

’cause she’s heart and soul
She’s hot and cold
She’s got it all, hot loving every night

Can’t you see her standing there
See how she looks, see how she cares
I let her steal the night away from me
Nine o’clock this morning
She left without a warning
I let her take advantage of me
You see, she got what she wanted

’cause she’s heart and soul
She’s hot and cold
She’s got it all, hot loving every night


----------



## meangirl

*For Jazz*

This one is for you Jazz...in memory of your friend..  

 I Will Remember You


I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

Remember the good times that we had? 
I let them slip away from us when things got bad
How clearly I first saw you smilin’ in the sun
Wanna feel your warmth upon me, I wanna be the one

I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

I’m so tired but I can’t sleep
Standin’ on the edge of something much too deep
It’s funny how we feel so much but we cannot say a word
We are screaming inside, but we can’t be heard

But I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

I’m so afraid to love you, but more afraid to loose
Clinging to a past that doesn’t let me choose
Once there was a darkness, deep and endless night
You gave me everything you had, oh you gave me light

And I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

And I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories
Weep not for the memories


----------



## chaotic

I've got an earworm now from that one, Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

*Chaotic!*



			
				chaotic said:
			
		

> I've got an earworm now from that one, Jazz!


Long time no see!  

Sorry to spread my earworm, but that blasted song has been running through my brain since lunch today.  I thought if I posted it, it would somehow remove itself from my mind but no such luck.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> This one is for you Jazz...in memory of your friend..
> 
> I Will Remember You
> 
> 
> I will remember you
> Will you remember me?
> Don’t let your life pass you by
> Weep not for the memories


Thank you. You just brought me to tears with that beautiful song.  I'm trying awfully hard to not let life pass me by any more.


----------



## jazz lady

*Here's another earworm for you, K-otic...*

It’s not in the way that you hold me, it’s not in the way you say you care
It’s not in the way you’ve been treating my friends
It’s not in the way that you stayed till the end
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh

It’s not in the words that you told me, girl
It’s not in the way you say you’re mine, ooh
It’s not in the way that you came back to me
It’s not in the way that your love set me free
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh

(instrumental break)

It’s not in the words that you told me
It’s not in the way you say you’re mine, ooh
It’s not in the way that you came back to me
It’s not in the way that your love set me free
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh

Hold the line, love isn’t always on time -
Love isn’t always, love isn’t always on time
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, love isn’t always on time
Love isn’t always on time, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank you. You just brought me to tears with that beautiful song.  I'm trying awfully hard to not let life pass me by any more.


----------



## Agee

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I think the board is too PC to mention it.
> 
> I don't want to get burned again! RED is BAD!!


LT, you are concerned about the wrong thing as far as this board goes...

Let your Freak Flag Fly 

btw, your concern about the red, should be the last thing on your mind. Red usually turns to green! If it doesn't who the hell cares, it's just a number.

I think otter had a great post about this subject. Something about relating Karma to man-hood, and Cup Sizes. :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

>


Yes, that was me.  I'm still a little raw about it. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## meangirl

Life Is A Highway Lyrics

Life's like a road that you travel on
When there's ne day here and the next day gone
Somethimes you bend and sometimes you stand
Sometimes you turn your head to the wind
There's a world outside ev'ry darkened door
Where blues won't haunt you anymore
Where brave are free and lovers soar
Come ride with me to the distant shore
We won't hesitate
Break down the garden's gate
There's not much time left today

Life is a highway
I wanna ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I wanna drive it all night long

Through all these cities and all these towns
It's in my blood and it's all around
I love you now like I loved you then
This is the road and these are the hands
From Mozambique to those Memphis nights
The khyber Pass to Vancouver's lights

Knock me down get back up again
You're in my blood
I'm not a lonely man
There's no load I can't hold
Road so rough this I know
I'll be there when the light comes in
Just tell 'em we're survivors

Gimme gimme gimme gimme yeah
If you're going my way
I wanna drive it all night long
There was a distance between you and I
A misunderstanding once
But now we look in the eye

There ain't no load that I can't hold
Road so rough this I know
I'll be there when the light comes in
Just tell 'em we're survivors

Life is a highway
I wanna ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I wanna drive it all night long


----------



## LooseTooth

I will remember you, will you remember me?

Who can't dig that song?


----------



## LooseTooth

Airgasm said:
			
		

> LT, you are concerned about the wrong thing as far as this board goes...
> 
> Let your Freak Flag Fly
> 
> btw, your concern about the red, should be the last thing on your mind. Red usually turns to green! If it doesn't who the hell cares, it's just a number.
> 
> I think otter had a great post about this subject. Something about relating Karma to man-hood, and Cup Sizes. :shrug:




OK, screw it. I just did not want to get kicked off or anything.

This was a long time ago but these guys were funny. It is COMEDY folks.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Dead Milkmen

It's a boring day - I've got nothing to do
Except to get a load of retards and drive 'em to the zoo

Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]

Load 'em on a bus just for laughs
Down a winding road stepping on the gas
Down a winding road just daydreaming
Down a winding road with the retards screaming

Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]

One of them blowing a big spit bubble
Slam on the brakes at the first sign of trouble
Head on collision bodies everywhere
Head on collision retards beware

Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]


----------



## Agee

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> OK, screw it. I just did not want to get kicked off or anything.
> 
> This was a long time ago but these guys were funny. It is COMEDY folks.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dead Milkmen
> 
> It's a boring day - I've got nothing to do
> Except to get a load of retards and drive 'em to the zoo
> 
> Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]
> 
> Load 'em on a bus just for laughs
> Down a winding road stepping on the gas
> Down a winding road just daydreaming
> Down a winding road with the retards screaming
> 
> Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]
> 
> One of them blowing a big spit bubble
> Slam on the brakes at the first sign of trouble
> Head on collision bodies everywhere
> Head on collision retards beware
> 
> Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]


One flew over the Coo-Coo Nest!

Great Movie


----------



## LooseTooth

Early in the morning, risin' to the street
Light me up that cigarette and I strap shoes on my feet
Got to find a reason, a reason things went wrong
Got to find a reason why my money's all gone
I got a dalmation, and I can still get high
I can play the guitar like a ... riot

Well, life is (too short), so love the one you got
'Cause you might get runover or you might get shot
Never start no static I just get it off my chest
Never had to battle with no bulletproof vest
Take a small example, take a tip from me
Take all of your money, give it all to charity
Love is what I got
It's within my reach
And the Sublime style's still straight from Long Beach
It all comes back to you, you'll finally get what you deserve
Try and test that you're bound to get served
Love's what I got
Don't start a riot
You'll feel it when the dance gets hot

Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got

(That's) why I don't cry when my dog runs away
I don't get angry at the bills I have to pay
I don't get angry when my Mom smokes pot
Hits the bottle and goes right to the rock
Flingin' and fightin', it's all the same
Livin' with Louie dog's the only way to stay sane
Let the lovin', let the lovin' come back to me

Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin', is what I got, I got I got I got


----------



## RoseRed

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> OK, screw it. I just did not want to get kicked off or anything.
> 
> This was a long time ago but these guys were funny. It is COMEDY folks.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dead Milkmen
> 
> It's a boring day - I've got nothing to do
> Except to get a load of retards and drive 'em to the zoo
> 
> Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]
> 
> Load 'em on a bus just for laughs
> Down a winding road stepping on the gas
> Down a winding road just daydreaming
> Down a winding road with the retards screaming
> 
> Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]
> 
> One of them blowing a big spit bubble
> Slam on the brakes at the first sign of trouble
> Head on collision bodies everywhere
> Head on collision retards beware
> 
> Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]


----------



## DoWhat

Bump, because this is such an awesome thread.


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> One of them blowing a big spit bubble
> Slam on the brakes at the first sign of trouble
> Head on collision bodies everywhere
> Head on collision retards beware
> 
> Oh oh oh takin' retards to the zoo [x2]


OMG!  I know I'm going straight to hell for laughing, but...


----------



## jazz lady

*one of the weirdest duets ever...stevie nicks and tom petty...*

Baby you come knocking on my front door
        Same old line you used to use before
        Just a girl well what am I soposed to do
        I didn't know what I was getting into
        So you had a little trouble in town
        Now you're keeping some demon down
        Stop dragging my, stop dragging my
        Stop dragging my heart around

        It's hard to think about what you wanted
        It's hard to think about what you lost
        These doors don't have to be the big "get even"
        These doors don't have to be anything at all

        I know you really want to tell me goodbye
        I know you really want to be your own girl

        Baby you could never look me in the eye
        Yeah you buckle with the weight of the world
        Stop dragging my, stop dragging my
        Stop dragging my heart around

        (break)

        Theres people running 'round loose in the world
        Ain't got nothing better to do
        Make a meal of some bright eyed kid
        You need someone looking after you

        I know you really want to tell me goodbye
        I know you really want to be your own girl

        Baby you could never look me in the eye
        Yeah you buckle with the weight of the world
        Stop dragging my, stop dragging my
        Stop dragging my heart around

        Stop dragging my heart around
        Stop dragging my heart around
        Stop dragging my heart around
        Stop dragging my heart around


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Bump, because this is such an awesome thread.


  GMTA


----------



## virgovictoria

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> OK, screw it. I just did not want to get kicked off or anything.
> 
> This was a long time ago but these guys were funny. It is COMEDY folks.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dead Milkmen
> 
> It's a boring day - I've got nothing to do
> Except to get a load of retards and drive 'em to the zoo


LT,

I think you're the younger brother I've always wanted!


----------



## morganj614

I'm gonna sit here a while. 

*I will remember you 
Will you remember me? 
Don't let your life pass you by 
Weep not for the memories 

Remember the good times that we had? 
I let them slip away from us when things got bad 
How clearly I first saw you smilin' in the sun 
Wanna feel your warmth upon me, I wanna be the one 

I will remember you 
Will you remember me? 
Don't let your life pass you by 
Weep not for the memories 

I'm so tired but I can't sleep 
Standin' on the edge of something much too deep 
It's funny how we feel so much but we cannot say a word 

We are screaming inside, but we can't be heard 

But I will remember you 
Will you remember me? 
Don't let your life pass you by 
Weep not for the memories 

I'm so afraid to love you, but more afraid to loose 
Clinging to a past that doesn't let me choose 
Once there was a darkness, deep and endless night 
You gave me everything you had, oh you gave me light 

And I will remember you 
Will you remember me? 
Don't let your life pass you by 
Weep not for the memories 

And I will remember you 
Will you remember me? 
Don't let your life pass you by 
Weep not for the memories 
Weep not for the memories *


----------



## morganj614

Hold on 
Hold on to yourself 
for this is gonna hurt like hell 
Hold on 
Hold on to yourself 
you know that only time will tell 
What is it in me that refuses to believe 
this isn't easier than the real thing 
My love 
you know that you're my best friend 
you know I'd do anything for you 
my love 
let nothing come between us 
my love for you is strong and true 
Am I in heaven here or am I... 
at the crossroads I am standing 
So now you're sleeping peaceful 

I lie awake and pray 
that you'll be strong tomorrow and we'll 
see another day and we will praise it 
and love the light that brings a smile 
across your face 
Oh god if you're out there won't you hear me 
I know that we've never talked before 
oh god the man I love is leaving 
won't you take him when he comes to your door 
Am I in heaven here or am I in hell 
at the crossroads I am standing 
So now you're sleeping peaceful 
I lie awake and pray 
that you'll be strong tomorrow and we'll 
see another day and we will praise it 
and love the light that brings a smile 
across your face... 
Hold on 
hold on to yourself 
for this is gonna hurt like hell


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks morgie...*



Lighten it back up...

A man walks down the street
He says why am I soft in the middle now
Why am I soft in the middle
The rest of my life is so hard
I need a photo-opportunity
I want a shot at redemption
Don’t want to end up a cartoon
In a cartoon graveyard
Bonedigger bonedigger
Dogs in the moonlight
Far away my well-lit door
Mr. beerbelly beerbelly
Get these mutts away from me
You know I don’t find this stuff amusing anymore
If you’ll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you betty
And betty when you call me
You can call me al

A man walks down the street
He says why am I short of attention
Got a short little span of attention
And wo my nights are so long
Where’s my wife and family
What if I die here
Who’ll be my role-model
Now that my role-model is
Gone gone
He ducked back down the alley
With some roly-poly little bat-faced girl
All along along
There were incidents and accidents
There were hints and allegations

If you’ll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you betty
And betty when you call me
You can call me al
Call me al

A man walks down the street
It’s a street in a strange world
Maybe it’s the third world
Maybe it’s his first time around
He doesn’t speak the language
He holds no currency
He is a foreign man
He is surrounded by the sound
The sound
Cattle in the marketplace
Scatterlings and orphanages
He looks around, around
He sees angels in the architecture
Spinning in infinity
He says amen! and hallelujah!

If you’ll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you betty
And betty when you call me
You can call me al
Call me al


----------



## jazz lady

The first thing I remember, I was lying in my bed
I couldn’t’ve been no more than one or two
And I remember there’s a radio, coming from the room next door
My mother laughed the way some ladies’ do

Well it’s late in the evening, and the music’s seeping through

The next thing I remember, I am walking down a street
I’m feeling alright I’m with my boys and with my troops, yeah
Down along the avenue some guys are shootin’ pool
And I heard the sound of acapella groups, yeah

Singin’ late in the evening, and all the girls out on the stoops, yeah

Then I learned to play some lead guitar, I was underage in this funky bar
And I stepped outside to smoke myself a j
When I come back to the room, everybody just seemed to move
And I turned my amp up loud and I began to play

It was late in the evening, and I blew that room away

First thing I remember when you came into my life
I said I wanna get that girl, no matter what I do
Well I guess I’ve been in love before and once or twice have been on the floor
But I’ve never loved no-one the way that I love you

And it was late in the evening, and all the music’s seeping through
:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

The problem is all inside your head, she said to me
The answer is easy if you take it logically
I’d like to help you in your struggle to be free
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover

She said it’s really not my habit to intrude
Furthermore, I hope my meaning won’t be lost or misconstrued
But I’ll repeat myself at the risk of being crude
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
Fifty ways to leave your lover

Just slip out the back, jack
Make a new plan, stan
You don’t need to be coy, roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, gus
You don’t need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, lee
And get yourself free

Just slip out the back, jack
Make a new plan, stan
You don’t need to be coy, roy
Just listen to me
Hop on the bus, gus
You don’t need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, lee
And get yourself free

She said it grieves me so to see you in such pain
I wish there was something I could do to make you smile again
I said I appreciate that and would you please explain
About the fifty ways

She said why don’t we both just sleep on it tonight
And I believe in the morning you’ll begin to see the light
And then she kissed me and I realized she probably was right
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover
Fifty ways to leave your lover

Just slip out the back, jack
Make a new plan, stan
You don’t need to be coy, roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, gus
You don’t need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, lee
And get yourself free

You just slip out the back, jack
Make a new plan, stan
You don’t need to be coy, roy
Just listen to me 
Hop on the bus, gus
You don’t need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, lee
And get yourself free


----------



## jazz lady

When I think back
On all the crap I learned in high school
It’s a wonder
I can think at all
And though my lack of edu---cation
Hasn’t hurt me none
I can read the writing on the wall

Kodachrome
They give us those nice bright colors
They give us the greens of summers
Makes you think all the world’s a sunny day, oh yeah
I got a nikon camera
I love to take a photograph
So mama don’t take my kodachrome away

If you took all the girls I knew
When I was single
And brought them all together for one night
I know they’d never match
My sweet imagination
And everything looks worse in black and white

Kodachrome
They give us those nice bright colors
They give us the greens of summers
Makes you think all the world’s a sunny day, oh yeah
I got a nikon camera
I love to take a photograph
So mama don’t take my kodachrome away


----------



## jazz lady

He’s a one trick pony
One trick is all that horse can do
He does one trick only
It’s the principal source of his revenue
And when he steps into the spotlight
You can feel the heat of his heart
Come rising through

See how he dances
See how he loops from side to side
See how he prances
The way his hooves just seem to glide
He’s just a one trick pony (that’s all he is)
But he turns that trick with pride

He makes it look so easy
He looks so clean
He moves like god’s
Immaculate machine
He makes me think about
All of these extra movements I make
And all of this herky-jerky motion
And the bag of tricks it takes
To get me through my working day
One-trick pony

He’s a one trick pony
He either fails or he succeeds
He gives his testimony
Then he relaxes in the weeds
He’s got one trick to last a lifetime
But that’s all a pony needs
(that’s all he needs)
He looks so easy
He looks so clean
He moves like god’s
Immaculate machine
He makes me think about
All of these extra movements I make
And all of this herky-jerky motion
And the bag of tricks it takes
To get me through my working day

One-trick pony, one trick pony
One-trick pony, one trick pony
One-trick pony (take me for a ride)
One trick pony


----------



## morganj614

*Black eyed peas*

To laugh 

Lets get retarded...in here 

And the bass keeps Runnin runnin and runnin runnin 
and runnin runnin and runnin runnin 
and runnin runnin and runnin runnin 
and runnin runnin and runnin runnin and..

In this context, there's no disrespect 
So when I bust my rhyme 
You break yo necks 
We got 5 minutes for this to disconnect 
From all intellect and let the rhythm effect 

Apt to lose this inhibition 
Follow your intuition 
Free your inner soul 
And break away from tradition 

Cus when we be out 
Girl it's gunna be that 
You wouldn't believe how 
Wow s**t out 
Burnin till it's burned out 
Turn it till it’s turned out 
Act up from north, west, east, south 

Everybody, (yeah) everybody, (yeah) lets get into it, (yeah) get STOOPID 
(come on)Get retarded, (come on)get retarded, (yeah) get retarded 

Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 

Lose control, all body, all soul 
Don’t move to fast, people just take it slow 
Don't get ahead, just jump into it 
Y'all hit a body, the Peas’ll do it 

Get started, get stupid, 
don't worry bout it people we’ll walk you through it 
Step by step, like if you’re in for new kid 
Inch by inch, with the new solution 
Transmit hits, with no delusion 
The feelings irresistible and that's how we move it 

C'mon! 

Everybody, (yeah) everybody, (yeah) lets get into it, (yeah) and get STOOPID! 
(come on)Get retarded, (come on) get retarded, (yeah) get retarded 

Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 

(yeah) 
runnin runnin and runnin runnin 

C'mon y'all, lets get cuckoo! (uh huh) 
Lets get cuckoo! (in here) 
Right now get cuckoo! (uh huh) 
Lets get cuckoo! (in here) 
Right now get cuckoo! (uh huh) 
Lets get cuckoo! (in here) 

O O O 
ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya ya 

Lets get ill, that's the deal 
Apt the gade, and we’ll bring the butt doc drill 
(just) Lose your mind, this is the time 
Y'all guessed this drill just to bang your spine! 

(just) Bob that head like epilepsy 
Up inside your club, or in your Bentley 
Get messy 
Ah this sick y'all mind faster than another head trip 
(so) Come now y'all don't correct it, lets get ign’ant, lets get happy 

(yeah) Everybody, (yeah) everybody, (yeah) lets get into, (yeah) and get STOOPID! 
(come on) Get retarded, (come on) get retarded, (yeah) get retarded 

Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 
Lets get retarded in hah, lets get retarded in here 

Lets get cuckoo! (uh huh) 
We cuckoo! (in here) 
Lets get cuckoo! (uh huh) 
We cuckoo! (in here) 
We cuckoo! (uh huh) 
We cuckoo! O O O 
Lets YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA 
…(fades away) and runnin runnin and runnin runnin…


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Hold on
> Hold on to yourself
> for this is gonna hurt like hell



Somethin' about Sarah can work something through you and for you.  Most music works for me; Sarah is definitely cathartic


----------



## jazz lady

*laughing...*

is good today.  

How about a little Weird Al?

Put down your chainsaw and listen to me
It’s time for us to join in the fight
It’s time to let your babies grow up to be cowboys
It’s time to let the bedbugs bite

You better put all your eggs in one basket
You better count your chickens before they hatch
You better sell some wine before it’s/its time
You better find yourself an itch to scratch

You better squeeze all the charmin you can while mr. wimpole’s not around
Stick your head in the microwave and get yourself a tan

Talk with your mouth full
Bite the hand that feeds you
Bite on more than you chew
What can you do
Dare to be stupid

Take some wooden nickles
Look for mr. goodbar
Get your mojo working now
I’ll show you how
You can dare to be stupid

You can turn the other cheek
You can just give up the ship
You can eat a bunch of sushi and forget to leave a tip

Dare to be stupid
Come on and dare to be stupid
It’s so easy to do
Dare to be stupid
We’re all waiting for you
Let’s go

It’s time to make a mountain out of a molehill
So can I have a volunteer
There’s no more time for crying over spilled milk
Now it’s time for crying in your beer

Settle down, raise a family, join the pta
Buy some sensible shoes and a chevyrolet
And party ’till you’re broke and they drive you away
It’s ok, you can dare to be stupid

It’s like spitting on a fish
It’s like barking up a tree
It’s like I said you gotta buy one if you wanna get one free

Dare to be stupid (yes)
Why don’t you dare to be stupid
It’s so easy to do
Dare to be stupid
We’re all waiting for you
Dare to be stupid

Burn your candle at both ends
Look a gift horse in the mouth
Mashed potatoes can be your friends

You can be a coffee achiever
You can sit around the house and watch leave it to beaver
The future’s up to you
So what you gonna do

Dare to be stupid
Dare to be stupid
What did I say
Dare to be stupid
Tell me, what did I say
Dare to be stupid
It’s alright
Dare to be stupid
We can be stupid all night
Dare to be stupid
Come on, join the crowd
Dare to be stupid
Shout it out loud
Dare to be stupid
I can’t hear you
Dare to be stupid
Ok, I can hear you now
Dare to be stupid
Let’s go, dare to be stupid
Dare to be stupid
Dare to be stupid
Dare to be stupid
Dare to be stupid
Dare to be stupid
Dare to be stupid
Dare to be stupid


----------



## jazz lady

*reminds me of a certain forumite...*



Where’d you learn how to steer
You do eighty in second gear
When you drive, I can’t relax
Got your license from cracker jacks
You just hit another tree
These fender benders are killin’ me

She drives like crazy
Like noone else
She drives like crazy
And I’m afraid for myself

They’ll put you behind bars
We’re not playin’ bumper cars
Did a great figure eight
In the middle of the interstate
Tires squeel wherever we go
Even hitchhikers just say no

She drives like crazy
Her car’s a mess
She drives like crazy
She’s got a death wish I guess

She’s a demon
Behind the wheel
Thinks she’s drivin’
The batmobile

Burnin’ rubber in school zones
Runnin’ over the traffic cones
Passin’ semi-s on the right
Now my knuckles are turnin’ white

She drives like crazy
She’ll break your necks (? )
She drives like crazy
She always gets into wrecks

She drives like crazy
Like noone else
She drives like crazy
Now I’m afraid for myself

She drives like crazy
Like noone else
She drives like crazy
And I’m afraid for myself


----------



## morganj614

Yep *VV*, music does so many things for me and my soul.


----------



## LooseTooth

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> LT,
> 
> I think you're the younger brother I've always wanted!



Well then maybe you are the older sister I never had!

nlychildicon:


----------



## jazz lady

*no, she's not bitter...*

We’ve been together for so very long
But now things are changing, oh I wonder what’s wrong? 
Seems you don’t want me around
The passion is gone and the flame’s died down

I guess I lost a little bit of self-esteem
That time that you made it with the whole hockey team
You used to think I was nice
Now you tell all your friends that I’m the antichrist

Oh, why did you disconnect the brakes in my car? 
That kind of thing is hard to ignore
Got a funny feeling you don’t love me anymore

I knew that we were having problems when
You put those piranhas in my bathtub again
You’re still the light of my life
Oh darling, I’m beggin’, won’t you put down that knife? 

You know, I even think it’s kinda cute the way
You poison my coffee just a little each day
I still remember the way that you laughed
When you pushed me down that elevator shaft

Oh, if you don’t mind me asking, what’s this poisonous cobra
Doing in my underwear drawer? 
Sometime I get to thinking you don’t love me any more

You slammed my face down on the barbecue grill
Now my scars are all healing, but my heart never will
You set my house on fire
You pulled out my chest hairs with an old pair of pliers

Oh, you think that I’m ugly and you say that I’m cheap
You shaved off my eyebrows while I was asleep
You drilled a hole in my head
Then you dumped me in a drainage ditch and left me for dead

Oh, you know this really isn’t like you at all
You never acted this way before
Honey, something tells me you don’t love me any more, oh no no
Got a funny feeling you don’t love me anymore


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Yep *VV*, music does so many things for me and my soul.


Always... some artists and songs much more than others...


----------



## jazz lady

*For vrai and Larry*



(Sung to the tune of The William Tell Overture (think of the Lone Ranger))

Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Haaappy Anniversary


Pour a cheerful toast and fill it
Happy Anniversary
But be careful you don't spill it
Happy Anniversary


Ooooo Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Haaappy Anniversary


(Fred and Wilma Talking)


Ooooo Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Haaappy Anniversary


(Fred Talking)


Happy she and happy he
They're both as happy as can be
Celebrating merrily
their happy anniversary


(Fred and Wilma Talking)


Ooooo Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Haaappy Anniversary


(Fred Talking)


Ooooo Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Haaappy Anniversary


We now state emphatically
its happy anniversary
Not another day could be
a happy anniversary


Ooooo Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Happy Anniversary
Happy (slow)
Happy (slow)
Happy, happy, happy, happy, happy, happy, happy, happy (fast) Anniversary!!!


----------



## tomchamp

Under my thumb
The girl who once had me down
Under my thumb
The girl who once pushed me around

It’s down to me
The difference in the clothes she wears
Down to me, the change has come,
She’s under my thumb

Ain’t it the truth babe? 

Under my thumb
The squirmin’ dog who’s just had her day
Under my thumb
A girl who has just changed her ways

It’s down to me, yes it is
The way she does just what she’s told
Down to me, the change has come
She’s under my thumb
Ah, ah, say it’s alright

Under my thumb
A siamese cat of a girl
Under my thumb
She’s the sweetest, hmmm, pet in the world

It’s down to me
The way she talks when she’s spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She’s under my thumb
Ah, take it easy babe
Yeah

It’s down to me, oh yeah
The way she talks when she’s spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She’s under my thumb
Yeah, it feels alright

Under my thumb
Her eyes are just kept to herself
Under my thumb, well i
I can still look at someone else

It’s down to me, oh that’s what I said
The way she talks when she’s spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She’s under my thumb
Say, it’s alright.

Say it’s all...
Say it’s all...

Take it easy babe
Take it easy babe
Feels alright
Take it, take it easy babe

j/k kidding T


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> Heard this on the way home... I do believe it's my favorite doors song...
> 
> Yeah
> Keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel X2
> Yeah, we're goin' to the Roadhouse
> We're gonna have a real
> Good time
> Yeah, back at the Roadhouse they got some bungalows
> Yeah, back at the Roadhouse they got some bungalows
> And that's for the people
> Who like to go down slow
> Let it roll, baby, roll X3
> Let it roll, all night long
> Do it, Robbie, do it
> You gotta roll, roll, roll
> You gotta thrill my soul, all right
> Roll, roll, roll, roll
> Thrill my soul
> You gotta beep a gunk a chucha
> Honk konk konk
> You gotta each you puna
> Each ya bop a luba
> Each yall bump a kechonk
> Ease sum konk
> Ya, ride
> Ashen lady, Ashen lady
> Give up your vows, give up your vows
> Save our city, save our city
> Right now
> Well, I woke up this morning, I got myself a beer
> Well, I woke up this morning, and I got myself a beer
> The future's uncertain, and the end is always near
> Let it roll, baby, roll X3
> Let it roll, all night long



   More!!! More!!!!


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> All right, Wild child full of grace
> Savior of the human race, Your cool face
> Natural child, terrible child
> Not your mother's or your father's child
> Your our child, screamin' wild
> An ancient lunatic reigns in the trees of the night
> Ha, ha, ha, ha
> With hunger at her heels, Freedom in her eyes
> She dances on her knees, Pirate prince at her side
> Starin' (starin') into a hollow idols eyes
> Wild child full of grace, Savior of the human race
> Your cool face, Your cool face, Your cool face
> Do you remember when we were in Africa?



 

Do your I Will Survive!! It's a classic!!!


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> At first I was afraid, I was petrified,
> When you said you had 10 inches, Lord I almost died!
> But I'd spent so many years just waiting for a man that long,
> That I grew strong, and I knew that I could take you on....
> But there you are, another lie, I was ready for a big mac and you've bought me a French fry!
> I should have known that it was bullshit, just a sad pathetic dream,
> Should have known there was no anaconda lurking in those jeans!
> Go on now go, walk out the door,
> Don't you promise me 10 inches, then turn up with only 4!
> Weren't you a brat to think I wouldn't catch you out!?
> Don't you know we're only joking when we say size doesn't count???!
> (Chorus) I will survive! I will survive!
> 'Cause as long as I have batteries,
> My sex life is alive!



:  :  That always cracks me up!! :


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> (Chorus) I will survive! I will survive!
> 'Cause as long as I have batteries,
> My sex life is alive!


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

>


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

>




OH MY!!!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


Thank goodness I'm not a tech writer.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't you promise me 10 inches, then turn up with only 4!



But, but, but... I thought you were all for the metric system! I measure from the spleen! I'M ROUNDING UP! Yes, I have half a pack of Certs in my pocket, and I am happy to see you!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> But, but, but... I thought you were all for the metric system! I measure from the spleen! I'M ROUNDING UP! Yes, I have half a pack of Certs in my pocket, and I am happy to see you!


...and thank goodness you are a programmer and not a carpenter...


----------



## chaotic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Somethin' about Sarah can work something through you and for you.  Most music works for me; Sarah is definitely cathartic



I thought she was a Methodist?


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> ...and thank goodness you are a programmer and not a carpenter...



A carpenter without wood could only make spice racks..


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> A carpenter without wood could only make spice racks..


Speaking of which... where the heck is Sleuth these days...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Speaking of which... where the heck is Sleuth these days...


I think he's found a new vocation selling baby food jar spice racks on Ebay and is racking up the $$$ there.  :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

Doo wop bop
When it comes to boys
Mamma always said
Never let any temptation
Go to your head

Doo wop bop
Oh but it’s so tempting so delicious
When I kiss your lips
When I feel your fingertips

Cause ooh, you my love toy
No batteries required
Ooh you’re my love toy
Wind me up and I start to move
Ooh you’re my love toy
No batteries required

No, no, no I’d be so ashamed
Beisdes I’ve got my reputation to maintain
Must you be so darn persistent
Tryin’ to make me weak
’bout to knock me off my feet

Ooh, you my love toy
No batteries required
Ooh you’re my love toy
Wind me up and I start to move
Ooh you’re my love toy
No batteries required

Doo wop bop, ooi ooi doo wop, doo wop bop
You are always on the sly
When I see you smiling
With that look in your eyes
Whispering those little secrets
You really turn me on
Doo wop bop
Makes me wanna have more fun

Ooh, you my love toy
No batteries required
Ooh you’re my love toy
Wind me up and I start to move
Ooh you’re my love toy
No batteries required
Ooh...que rico

Ooi ooi doo wop bop
No batteries required
Ooi ooi doo wop bop
Love toy
Ooi ooi doo wop bop
No batteries required
Ooi ooi doo wop bop
Love toy


----------



## kwillia

*Last night I had a crazy dream 
About a chick in a black bikini 
Oh, she looked so good 
She couldn't be real 
She must be a magic genie 
But then she disappeared around the corner 
All I saw were three doors 
And the top of her bikini 
I made it through the first door 
There was a party going on 
I asked about the chick 
But what they said was freaky

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
Don't you jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom 

I found the bottom half 
Behind the second door 
Which took me to Africa I presume 
This really far out cat 
Was screaming half crazy 
"Bomp boom a loo bom a long bam boo" 
I said, hey man 
Cut that jive 
And tell me where the chick went 
But he looked at me 
As pleased as could be 
And said these words 
But I wonder what he meant 

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't you jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom 

Aaaah, don't ya jes' love it 
Mmm-hum, don't ya jes' love it 
Don't ya love it, don't ya love it 
Oh yeah, don't ya love it 
Don't ya jes' love it now 

I opened the third door and there she was 
And she whispered so sexy, hello-ooh 
I tried to do the same 
And impress her with my style 
But why I said this 
I'll never know 

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't you jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom 

Don't ya know I'll

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't you jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom 

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't you jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom 
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it 
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom 
*


----------



## tomchamp

"Cold Shot"

Once was a sweet thing, baby 
Held that love in our hands 
But now I reach to kiss your lips 
It just don't mean a thing 

And that's a cold shot, baby 
Yeah that's a drag 
A cold shot, babe 
I've let our love go bad 

Remember the way that you loved me 
Do anything I say 
Now I see you out somewhere 
You won't give me the time of day 

And that's a cold shot, girl 
Yeah that's a drag 
That's a cold shot, babe 
We've let our love go bad 

I really meant I was sorry 
For ever causing you pain 
You showed your appreciation 
By walking out anyway 

And that's a cold shot, baby 
Yeah that's a drag 
That's a cold shot, babe 
We've let our love go bad 

So sad... 
Too bad... 
So sad... 

 Don't let our true love run cold 


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

*(Shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby)
(Shoo-bop, shoo-bop)

Hello, stranger
(Ooh) It seems so good to see you back again
How long has it been
(Ooh, seems like a mighty long time)
(Shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby, ooh)
It seems like a mighty long time

Oh-uh-oh, I my, my, my, my
I'm so glad
You stopped by to say "hello" to me
Remember that's the way it used to be
Ooh, it seems like a mighty long time
(Shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby, ooh)
It seems like a mighty long time

(Mixture)
Lewis sings a series of 
"oh-uh-oh's" on both sides of 
"I'm so glad you're here again" 
While backups do 7 
(Shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby)'s

Oh-ahh-uh-oh
If you're not gonna stay
(Ooh) Please don't tease me 
Like you did before
Because I still love you so a-a-although
It seems like a mighty long time
Shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby, ooh
It seems like a mighty long time

(Mixture)
Lewis does 
"Oh-uh-oh, I my, my, my, my" 
And "I'm so happy that you're here again" 
And backups repeat 
(Shoo-bop, shoo-bop, my baby) to end *


----------



## tomchamp

Well you've heard about love givin' sight to the blind
My baby's lovin' cause the sun to shine
She's my sweet little thing, she's my pride and joy
She's my sweet little baby, I'm her little lover boy

Yeah I love my baby, heart and soul
Love like ours won't never grow old
She's my sweet little thing, she's my pride and joy
She's my sweet little baby, I'm her little lover boy

Yeah, I love my lady, she's long and lean
You mess with her, you'll see a man get mean
She's my sweet little thing, she's my pride and joy
She's my sweet little baby, I'm her little lover boy

Well I love my baby, like the finest wine
Stick with her until the end of time
She's my sweet little thing, she's my pride and joy
She's my sweet little baby, I'm her little lover boy

Yeah I love my baby, heart and soul
Love like ours won't never grow old
She's my sweet little thing, she's my pride and joy
She's my sweet little baby, I'm her little lover boy
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## LooseTooth

Step out the front door like a ghost
into the fog where no one notices
the contrast of white on white.
And in between the moon and you
the angels get a better view
of the crumbling difference between wrong and right.
I walk in the air between the rain
through myself and back again
Where? I don't know
Maria says she's dying
through the door I hear her crying
Why? I don't know
Chorus
Round here we always stand up straight
Round here something radiates
Maria came from Nashville with a suitcase in her hand
she said she'd like to meet a boy who looks like Elvis
and she walks along the edge of where the ocean meets the land
just like she's walking on a wire in the circus
she parks her car outside of my house
takes her clothes off
says she's close to understanding Jesus
she knows she's more than just a little misunderstood
she has trouble acting normal when she's nervous
Chorus: Round here we're carving out our names
Round here we all look the same
Round here we talk just like lions
But we sacrifice like lambs
Round here she's slipping through my hands
Sleeping children better run like the wind
out of the lightning dream
Mama's little baby better get herself in
out of the lightning
She says "it's only in my head"
She says "Shhh I know it's only in my head"
But the girl on the car in the parking lot
says "Man you should try to take a shot
can't you see my walls are crumbling?"
Then she looks up at the building
and says she's thinking of jumping
She says she's tired of life
she must be tired of something
Round here she's always on my mind
Round here hey man got lots of time
Round here we're never sent to bed early
and nobody makes us wait
Round here we stay up very, very, very, very late
I can't see nothing.. nothing round here
will you catch if I'm falling
will you catch me if I'm falling
will you catch me cause I'm falling down on you
I said I'm under the gun around here
I'm innocent I'm under the gun around here
and I can't see nothing 
nothing round here


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Round here she's always on my mind
> Round here hey man got lots of time
> Round here we're never sent to bed early
> and nobody makes us wait
> Round here we stay up very, very, very, very late
> I can't see nothing.. nothing round here
> will you catch if I'm falling
> will you catch me if I'm falling
> will you catch me cause I'm falling down on you
> I said I'm under the gun around here
> I'm innocent I'm under the gun around here
> and I can't see nothing
> nothing round here



I love this song...was just listening to it!


----------



## kwillia

I used to love this song, but my brother ruined it for me... he would call it "The Butcher Song" and sing it ever so slightly different and now... his version is all I hear...

Hey, if we can solve any problem
Then why do we lose so many tears
Oh, and so you go again
When the leading man appears
Always the same thing
Can't you see 
We've got everything goin' on and on and on

Every time you go away 
You take a piece of *meat* with you
Every time you go away 
You take a piece of *meat* with you

Go on and go free, yeah
Maybe you're too close to see
I can feel your body move
It doesn't mean that much to me
I can't go on sayin' the same thing
Just can't you see 
We've got everything do you even know we know

Every time you go away 
You take a piece of *meat* with you
Every time you go away 
You take a piece of *meat* with you

I can't go on sayin' the same thing
'Cause baby, cancha see 
We've got everything goin' on and on and on

Every time you go away 
You take a piece of *meat* with you
Every time you go away 
You take a piece of *meat* with you...


----------



## tomchamp

In Your Eyes

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes


----------



## jazz lady

*channel flipping and caught Robert Plant singing this...*

Come with me
My love
To the sea
The sea of love

I wanna tell you
How much
I love you

Do you remember
When we met
That’s the day
I knew you were mine

I wanna tell you
How much
I love you

Come with me
My love
To the sea
The sea of love

I wanna tell you
How much
I love you


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> I love this song...was just listening to it!



must be listening to the same station...


----------



## tomchamp

It's nine o'clock on a Saturday
The regular crowd shuffles in
There's an old man sitting next to me
Making love to his tonic and gin 

He says, "Son can you play me a memory
I'm not really sure how it goes
But it's sad and it's sweet
And I knew it complete
When I wore a younger man's clothes" 

Sing us a song you're the piano man
Sing us a song tonight
Well we're all in the mood for a melody 
And you've got us feeling alright 

Now John at the bar is a friend of mine
He gets me my drinks for free
And he's quick with a joke or to light up your smoke
But there's someplace that he'd rather be 

He says, "Bill, I believe this is killing me"
As a smile ran away from his face
"Well, I'm sure that I could be a movie star
If I could get out of this place" 

Now Paul is a real estate novelist
Who never had time for a wife
And he's talking with Davy, who's still in the Navy
And probably will be for life 

And the waitress is practicing politics
As the businessmen slowly get stoned
Yes they're sharing a drink they call loneliness
But it's better than drinking alone 

Sing us a song you're the piano man
Sing us a song tonight
Well we're all in the mood for a melody 
And you've got us feeling alright 

It's a pretty good crowd for a Saturday
And the manager gives me a smile 
'Cause he knows that it's me they've been coming to see
To forget about life for a while 

And the piano sounds like a carnival
And the microphone smells like a beer
And they sit at the bar and put bread in my jar
And say "Man what are you doing here?" 

Sing us a song you're the piano man
Sing us a song tonight
Well we're all in the mood for a melody
And you've got us feeling alright


----------



## jazz lady

*a fav from pat benatar...oh, the memories...*

Ooo, you’re givin’ me the fever tonight
I don’t wanna give in
I’d be playin’ with fire
You forget, I’ve seen you work before
Take `em straight to the top
Leave `em cryin’ for more
I’ve seen you burn `em before

Fire and ice
You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice
I wanna give you my love
But you’ll just take a little piece of my heart

You’ll just tear it apart

Movin’ in for the kill tonight
You got every advantage when they put out the lights
It’s not so pretty when it fades away
Cause it’s just an illusion in this passion play
I’ve seen you burn `em before

Fire and ice
You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice
I wanna give you my love
But you’ll just take a little piece of my heart

You’ll just tear it apart

So you think you got it all figured out
You’re an expert in the field, without a doubt
But I know your methods inside and out
And I won’t be takin’ in by fire and ice

Fire and ice
You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice
I wanna give you my love
But you’ll just take a little piece of my heart

You’ll just tear it apart

You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice
I wanna give you my love
But you’ll just take a little piece of my heart

You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice

You come on like a flame
Then you turn a cold shoulder
Fire and ice


----------



## jazz lady

Today you looked around to my heart’s call
This tiny life ain’t been strangled after all
Time, time, time, time
Never ask what’s become of us
Just dedicate your sorrow
Here and now
To the soul of the sea
And me

Rushin’ to me
You turned around to my song’s call
You dreamer in the sand
Just lie there laughing til the fall
Kindest lover
I can’t stay alone tonight
Bring me all your love
Here and now
Come rushin’ to me

Wake up late
Without a smile
Telephone rings
You run like a child
On the street
Into the day
The people I meet
Have nothing to say

No smile
No sorrow
No laughter
No tomorrow
They talk hen to hen
They talk about their men
And practice all the tricks for them
Too soon nightime’s coming on
Deep in the darkness feeling alone

No rain
No seed
No dreams
No silence
Far away today
Mama ocean hold me to you
Rock me on your waves
And tell me...
Is it all true? 

Time, time, time, time
Never ask what’s become of us
Dedicate your sorrow
Here and now
To the soul of the sea and me


----------



## tomchamp

Captain Jack

Saturday night and you're still hangin' around
You're tired of livin' in your one horse town
You'd like to find a little hole in the ground for a while 

So you go to the village in your tie-dye jeans
And you stare at the junkies and the closet queens
It's like some pornographic magazine, and you smile 

But Captain Jack will get you high tonight
And take you to your special island
Captain Jack will get you by tonight
Just a little push 'n' you'll be smilin'
Oh yeah, yeah 

Your sister's gone out, she's on a date
And you just sit at home and masturbate
Your phone is gonna ring soon,
But you just can't wait, for that call 

So you stand on the corner in your new English clothes
And you look so polished from your hair down to your toes
But still your fingers gonna pick your nose, after all 

But Captain Jack will get you high tonight
And take you to your special island
Captain Jack will get you by tonight
Just a little push 'n' you'll be smilin'
Oh yeah, yeah 

So you decide to take a holiday
You got your tape deck and your brand new Chevrolet
Ah, but there's no place to go anyway and what for
You've got everything, but nothin's cool
They just found your father in the swimming pool
And you guess you won't be going back to school anymore 

But Captain Jack will get you high tonight
And take you to your special island
Captain Jack will get you by tonight
Just a little push 'n' you'll be smilin'
La da, da
Oh yeah, yeah 

So you play your albums and you smoke your pot
And you meet your girlfriend in the parking lot
Oh, but still you're aching for the things you haven't got,
What went wrong 

And if you can't understand why your world is so dead
And why you've got to keep in style and feed your head
Well, you're twenty one and still you mother makes your bed
And that's too long 

But Captain Jack will get you high tonight
And take you to your special island
Captain Jack will get you by tonight
Just a little push 'n' you'll be smilin'
Yeah, Captain Jack will get you by tonight
Yeah, Captain Jack will get you by tonight 

  :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Come all without, come all within
You’ll not see nothing like the mighty quinn
Come all without, come all within
You’ll not see nothing like the mighty quinn

Everybody’s building ships and boats
Some are building monuments, others jotting down notes
Everybody’s in despair, every girl and boy
But when quinn the eskimo gets here
Everybody’s gonna jump for joy

Come all without, come all within
You’ll not see nothing like the mighty quinn
Come all without, come all within
You’ll not see nothing like the mighty quinn

I like to go just like the rest, I like my sugar sweet
But jumping queues and making haste
Just ain’t my cup of meat
Everyone’s beneath the trees feeding pigeons on a limb
But when quinn the eskimo gets here
All the pigeons gonna run to him

Come all without, come all within
You’ll not see nothing like the mighty quinn
Come all without, come all within
You’ll not see nothing like the mighty quinn

Let me do what I want to do, I can’t decide ’em all
Just tell me where to put ’em, and I’ll tell you who call
Nobody can get no sleep, there’s someone on everyone’s toes
But when quinn the eskimo gets here
Everybody’s gonna want to doze

Come all without, come all within
You’ll not see nothing like the mighty quinn
Come all without, come all within
You’ll not see nothing like the mighty quinn


----------



## jazz lady

I’m just a wandering on the face of this earth
Meeting so many people
Who are trying to be free
And while I’m traveling I hear so many words

Language barriers broken
Now we’ve found the key
And if you want the wind of change
To blow about you
And you’re the only other person to know, don’t tell me
I’m just a singer in a rock and roll band.

A thousand pictures can be drawn from one word
Only who is the artist
We got to agree
A thousand miles can lead so many ways

Just to know who is driving
What a help it would be
So if you want this world of yours
To turn about you
And you can see exactly what to do
Please tell me
I’m just a singer in a rock and roll band.

How can we understand
Riots by the people for the people
Who are only destroying themselves
And when you see a frightened
Person who is frightened by the
People who are scorching this earth.

I’m just a wandering on the face of this earth
Meeting so many people
Who are trying to be free
And while I’m traveling I hear so many words

Language barriers broken
Now we’ve found the key
And if you want the wind of change
To blow about you
And you’re the only other person to know, don’t tell me
I’m just a singer in a rock and roll band.

How can we understand
Riots by the people for the people
Who are only destroying themselves
And when you see a frightened
Person who is frightened by the
People who are scorching this earth.

Music is the traveller crossing our world
Meeting so many people bridging the seas
I’m just a singer in a rock and roll band.
We’re just the singers in a rock and roll band.
I’m just a singer in a rock and roll band...
:guitar:


----------



## meangirl

*Guns N' Roses* 

I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I had to put her 
Six feet under 
And I can still hear her complain 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I knew I miss her 
So I had to keep her 
She's buried right in my back yard 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her
She #####ed so much 
She drove me nuts 
And now I'm happier this way 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I had to put her 
Six feet under 
And I can still hear her complain 

Chorus


----------



## jazz lady

*tina...tina...tina...*

When I was a little girl I had a rag doll
The only doll I’ve ever owned
Now I love you just the way I loved that rag doll
But only now my love has grown
And it gets stronger in every way
And it gets deeper let me say
And it gets higher day by day

Do I love you my oh my
River deep, mountain high
If I lost you would I cry
Oh how I love you baby, baby, baby, baby

When you were a young boy did you have a puppy
That always followed you around
Well I’m gonna be as faithful as that puppy
No I’ll never let you down
Cause it goes on and on like a river flows
And it gets bigger baby and heaven knows
And it gets sweeter baby as it grows

Do I love you my oh my
River deep, mountain high
If I lost you would I cry
Oh how I love you baby, baby, baby, baby

I love you baby like a flower loves the spring
And I love you baby like a robin loves to sing
And I love you baby like a schoolboy loves his bag
And I love you baby river deep mountain high


----------



## meangirl

Red Hot Chili Peppers 

 City Of Angels 


Sometimes I feel like
I don't have a partner
Sometimes I feel like
My only friend
Is the city I live in the city of angels?
As lonely as I am, together we cry

I drive on the streets cuz
shes my companion
I walk through the hills cuz
She knows who I am
She sees my good deeds and 
She kisses the wind and
I never worry
now that is a lie

I dont ever wanna feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way
I dont ever wanna feel 
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way

Its hard to believe that
Theres nobody out there
Its hard to believe 
That I'm all alone
At least I have heard her
The city she loves me
As lonely as I am, together we cry

I dont ever wanna feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way
I dont ever wanna feel 
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way, yeah


----------



## LooseTooth

One of my favorite all time live bands. They would always start out their tours in my hometown of Pensacola, FL. I'd camp out to get tickets and make a party out of it with a few friends.

This one's is for me, cause I'm working right now- and there's no end in sight...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I get up at seven, yeah
And I go to work at nine
I got no time for livin'
Yes, I'm workin' all the time

It seems to me
I could live my life
A lot better than I think I am
I guess that's why they call me
They call me the working man

They call me the working man
I guess that's what I am

I get home at five o'clock
And I take myself out a nice, cold beer
Always seem to be wonderin'
Why there's nothin' goin' down here

It seems to me
I could live my life
A lot better than I think I am
I guess that's why they call me
They call me the working man

Well, they call me the working man
I guess that's what I am

:guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Deeper and deeper and deeper and deeper
Sweeter and sweeter and sweeter and sweeter

I can’t help falling in love
I fall deeper and deeper the further I go
Kisses sent from heaven above
They get sweeter and sweeter the more that I know

When you know the notes to sing
You can sing most anything
That’s what my mama told me
Round and round and round you go
When you find love you’ll always know
I let my father mold me

Daddy couldn’t be all wrong
[not gonna let you slip away, I’m gonna be there]
And my mama made me learn this song
[you’re gonna bring your love to me, I’m gonna get you]
That’s why

I can’t help falling in love
I fall deeper and deeper the further I go
Kisses sent from heaven above
They get sweeter and sweeter the more that I know

The deeper I go
All is fair in love she said
Think with your heart, not with your head
That’s what my mama told me
All the little things you do
Will end up coming back to you
I let my father mold me

Daddy couldn’t be all wrong
[not gonna let you slip away, I’m gonna be there]
And my mama made me learn this song
[you’re gonna bring your love to me, I’m gonna get you]
That’s why

I can’t help falling in love
I fall deeper and deeper the further I go
Kisses sent from heaven above
They get sweeter and sweeter the more that I know

Someone said that romance was dead
And I believed it instead of remembering
What my mama told me
Let my father mold me
Then you tried to hold me
You remind me what they said
This feeling inside
I can’t explain
But my love is alive
And I’m never gonna hide it again

Daddy couldn’t be all wrong
[not gonna let you slip away, I’m gonna be there]
And my mama made me learn this song
[you’re gonna bring your love to me, I’m gonna get you]
That’s why

I can’t help falling in love
I fall deeper and deeper the further I go
Kisses sent from heaven above
They get sweeter and sweeter the more that I know

Deeper and deeper and deeper and deeper
Never gonna hide it again
Sweeter and sweeter and sweeter and sweeter
Never gonna have to pretend

You got to just let your body move to the music
You got to just let your body go with the flow
Falling in love, falling in love, falling in love
I can’t keep from falling in love with you
You know there’s nothing better that I’d like to do


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> One of my favorite all time live bands. They would always start out their tours in my hometown of Pensacola, FL. I'd camp out to get tickets and make a party out of it with a few friends.
> 
> This one's is for me, cause I'm working right now- and there's no end in sight...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well, they call me the working man
> I guess that's what I am
> 
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


  My brother's a BIG fan of Rush.  I'd wake every morning to the sounds of "Tom Sawyer" blasting from his stereo.


----------



## LooseTooth

The Rush continues....


----------------------------------------------------------

Begin the day with a friendly voice
A companion unobtrusive
Plays the song that's so elusive
And the magic music makes your morning mood

Off on your way, hit the open road
There is magic at your fingers
For the Spirit ever lingers
Undemanding contact in your happy solitude

[Chorus:]
Invisible airwaves crackle with life
Bright antennae bristle with the energy
Emotional feedback on timeless wavelength
Bearing a gift beyond price, almost free

All this machinery making modern music
Can still be open hearted
Not so coldly charted
It's really just a question of your honesty, yeah
Your honesty
One likes to believe in the freedom of music
But glittering prizes and endless compromises
Shatter the illusion of integrity

[Chorus]

For the words of the profits were written on the studio wall
Concert hall
And echoes with the sounds of salesmen


----------



## LooseTooth

jazz lady said:
			
		

> My brother's a BIG fan of Rush.  I'd wake every morning to the sounds of "Tom Sawyer" blasting from his stereo.



They're hard to match


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> They're hard to match


Very true.    We tried to get tickets for one of their concerts in Richmond while I was staying with him for awhile (late 70's/early 80's) and had no luck.


----------



## LooseTooth

Should have slept in the parking lot like I used to 

Her's one more...


"A Passage To Bangkok"

Our first stop is in Bogota
To check Colombian fields
The natives smile and pass along
A sample of their yield
Sweet Jamaican pipe dreams
Golden Acapulco nights
Then Morocco, and the East
Fly by morning light

[Chorus:]
We're on the train to Bangkok
Aboard the Thailand Express
We'll hit the stops along the way
We only stop for the best

Wreathed in smoke in Lebanon
We burn the midnight oil
The fragrance of Afghanistan
Rewards a long day's toil
Pulling into Katmandu
Smoke rings fill the air
Perfumed by a Nepal night
The Express gets you there

[Chorus]


----------



## meangirl

Rob Thomas did this one with Santana.  This video is where he met his wife. That lucky chick!    


Santana 

 Smooth 


Man it's a hot one
Like seven inches from the midday sun
I hear you whispering the words melt everyone
But you stay so cool
My muñequita, my Spanish Harlem Mona Lisa
You're my reason for reason
The step in my groove

And if you said this life ain't good enough
I would give my world to lift you up
I could change my life to better sooth your mood
'Cause you're so smooth

And it's just like the ocean under the moon
Oh, it's the same as the emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of lovin' that can be so smooth, yeah
Gimme your heart, make it real
Or let's forget about it

I'll tell you one thing
If you would leave it would be a crying shame
In every breath and every word 
I hear your name calling me out
Out from the barrio
you hear my rhythm on your radio
You feel the turning of the world so soft and slow
Turning you round and round

And if you said this life ain't good enough
I would give my world to lift you up
I could change my life to better sooth your mood
’Cause you're so smooth

And it's just like the ocean under the moon
oh, it's the same as the emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of lovin’ that can be so smooth, yeah
Gimme your heart, make it real
Or let's forget about it

And it's just like the ocean under the moon
oh, it's the same as the emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of lovin’ that can be so smooth, yeah
Gimme your heart, make it real
Or else forget about it

Or else forget about it
Or let’s forget about it
Let’s don’t forget about it
Gimme your heart, make it real
Let’s don’t forget about anything
Let’s don’t forget about anything
Let’s don’t forget about anything
Let’s don’t forget about anything
Let’s don’t forget about it


----------



## jazz lady

*more rush...*

Begin the day
With a friendly voice
A companion, unobtrusive
Plays that song that’s so elusive
And the magic music makes your morning mood

Off on your way
Hit the open road
There is magic at your fingers
For the spirit ever lingers
Undemanding contact
In your happy solitude

Invisible airwaves
Crackle with life
Bright antennae bristle
With the energy
Emotional feedback
On a timeless wavelength
Bearing a gift beyond price ---
Almost free...

All this machinery
Making modern music
Can still be open-hearted
Not so coldly charted
It’s really just a question
Of your honesty

One likes to believe
In the freedom of music
But glittering prizes
And endless compromises
Shatter the illusion
Of integrity

For the words of the profits
Are written on the studio wall,
Concert hall ---
Echoes with the sounds...
Of salesmen.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> One of my favorite all time live bands. They would always start out their tours in my hometown of Pensacola, FL. I'd camp out to get tickets and make a party out of it with a few friends.
> 
> This one's is for me, cause I'm working right now- and there's no end in sight...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I get up at seven, yeah
> And I go to work at nine
> I got no time for livin'
> Yes, I'm workin' all the time
> 
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:



 Hope the work eases up soon!


----------



## tomchamp

Sprawling on the fringes of the city
In geometric order
An insulated border
In between the bright lights
And the far unlit unknown

Growing up it all seems so one-sided
Opinions all provided
The future pre-decided
Detached and subdivided
In the mass production zone

Nowhere is the dreamer
Or the misfit so alone

Subdivisions -
In the high school halls
In the shopping malls
Conform or be cast out
Subdivisions -
In the basement bars
In the backs of cars
Be cool or be cast out
Any escape might help to smooth
The unattractive truth
But the suburbs have no charms to soothe
The restless dreams of youth

Drawn like moths we drift into the city
The timeless old attraction
Cruising for the action
Lit up like a firefly
Just to feel the living night

Some will sell their dreams for small desires
Or lose the race to rats
Get caught in ticking traps
And start to dream of somewhere
To relax their restless flight

Somewhere out of a memory
Of lighted streets on quiet nights...


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Rob Thomas did this one with Santana. This video is where he met his wife. That lucky chick!
> 
> 
> Santana
> 
> Smooth
> 
> 
> And if you said this life ain't good enough
> I would give my world to lift you up
> I could change my life to better sooth your mood
> 'Cause you're so smooth


  This is one of my all time FAVORITE songs.  I play it QUITE often on the jukebox in the bars.  All my friends play it for me, too.


----------



## LooseTooth

Glad to see you take the time to actually read my posts Jazz 




			
				both LooseTooth and Jazz said:
			
		

> Begin the day with a friendly voice
> A companion unobtrusive
> Plays the song that's so elusive
> And the magic music makes your morning mood
> 
> Off on your way, hit the open road
> There is magic at your fingers
> For the Spirit ever lingers
> Undemanding contact in your happy solitude
> 
> [Chorus:]
> Invisible airwaves crackle with life
> Bright antennae bristle with the energy
> Emotional feedback on timeless wavelength
> Bearing a gift beyond price, almost free
> 
> All this machinery making modern music
> Can still be open hearted
> Not so coldly charted
> It's really just a question of your honesty, yeah
> Your honesty
> One likes to believe in the freedom of music
> But glittering prizes and endless compromises
> Shatter the illusion of integrity
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> For the words of the profits were written on the studio wall
> Concert hall
> And echoes with the sounds of salesmen


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Somewhere out of a memory
> Of lighted streets on quiet nights...


Another great song by Rush!


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Glad to see you take the time to actually read my posts Jazz


Oops.  I missed it.    I have a couple of browser windows open and a slow-azz dial-up connection to help confuse me.


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> Hope the work eases up soon!



Tanks there Meanie. I made a lot more work for myself today by solving a major mystery. Now I have to put it in our report 

Looks good on me though! I have every one here fooled into thinking I'm really smart


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> This is one of my all time FAVORITE songs.  I play it QUITE often on the jukebox in the bars.  All my friends play it for me, too.




This is one of my favorites too Jazz! Have you seen Rob's new look? The almost shaved head?     He looked so much better with hair.  He's still WAY HOT though!


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Tanks there Meanie. I made a lot more work for myself today by solving a major mystery. Now I have to put it in our report
> 
> Looks good on me though! *I have every one here fooled into thinking I'm really smart *




OMG, how in the world did YOU accomplish that?   
You know I'm kidding LT!


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> OMG, how in the world did YOU accomplish that?
> You know I'm kidding LT!



I nod knowingly at all the right times during group meetings.

I say things like, "I'm in agreement, we need to do further analysis. Is there any fresh coffee?"

It's working great so far! 

Night peeps. I gotz to go get serious.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> This is one of my favorites too Jazz! Have you seen Rob's new look? The almost shaved head?  He looked so much better with hair. He's still WAY HOT though!


Yes, I saw it and I'm not fond of the new look, but he's still sexy as all get out. 

I bought his new album "...something to be" a couple of weeks ago and it's awesome!


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Night peeps. I gotz to go get serious.


'Night, LT.  I remember working nights and you have my sympathy.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, I saw it and I'm not fond of the new look, but he's still sexy as all get out.
> 
> I bought his new album "...something to be" a couple of weeks ago and it's awesome!



I bought it right after you did Jazz...after you posted in another thread about how awesome it was.


----------



## jazz lady

*listening to some r.e.m. now...*

What’s the frequency, kenneth? is your benzedrine, uh-huh
I was brain-dead, locked out, numb, not up to speed
I thought I’d pegged you an idiot’s dream
Tunnel vision from the outsider’s screen
I never understood the frequency, uh-huh
You wore our expectations like an armored suit, uh-huh

I’d studied your cartoons, radio, music, tv, movies, magazines
Richard said, withdrawal in disgust is not the same as apathy
A smile like the cartoon, tooth for a tooth
You said that irony was the shackles of youth
You wore a shirt of violent green, uh-huh
I never understood the frequency, uh-huh

What’s the frequency, kenneth? is your benzedrine, uh-huh
Butterfly decal, rearview mirror, dogging the scene
You smile like the cartoon, tooth for a tooth
You said that irony was the shackles of youth
You wore a shirt of violent green, uh-huh
I never understood the frequency, uh-huh
You wore our expectations like an armored suit, uh-huh
I couldn’t understand
You said that irony was the shackles of youth, uh-huh
I couldn’t understand
You wore a shirt of violent green, uh-huh
I couldn’t understand
I never understood, don’t f*** with me, uh-huh


----------



## meangirl

I love me some REM....    Here is my favorite...


"Man On The Moon"

Mott the Hoople and the game of Life. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Andy Kaufman in the wrestling match. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Monopoly, Twenty one, checkers, and chess. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Mister Fred Blassie in a breakfast mess. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Let's play Twister, let's play Risk. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
See you heaven if you make the list. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

Hey, Andy did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey Andy are you goofing on Elvis? Hey, baby. Are we losing touch?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon.
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool.

Moses went walking with the staff of wood. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Newton got beaned by the apple good. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Egypt was troubled by the horrible asp. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Mister Charles Darwin had the gall to ask. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

Hey Andy did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey, Andy are you goofing on Elvis? Hey, baby. Are you having fun?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon.
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool.

Here's a little agit for the never-believer. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Here's a little ghost for the offering. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Here's a truck stop instead of Saint Peter's. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Mister Andy Kaufman's gone wrestling [wrestling bears]. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

Hey Andy did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey Andy are you goofing on Elvis, hey baby, are we losing touch?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon.
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool.


----------



## jazz lady

This is probably my favorite song after "Losing My Religion":

That’s great, it starts with an earthquake, birds and snakes, an aeroplane -
Lenny bruce is not afraid. eye of a hurricane, listen to yourself churn -
World serves it’s own needs, don’t misserve your own needs. feed it up a knock,
Speed, grunt no, strength no. ladder structure clatter with fear of height,
Down height. wire in a fire, represent the seven games in a government for
Hire and a combat site. left her, wasn’t coming in a hurry with the furies
Breathing down your neck. team by team reporters baffled, trump, tethered
Crop. look at that low plane! fine then. uh oh, overflow, population,
Common group, but it’ll do. save yourself, serve yourself. world serves its
Own needs, listen to your heart bleed. tell me with the rapture and the
Reverent in the right - right. you vitriolic, patriotic, slam, fight, bright
Light, feeling pretty psyched.

It’s the end of the world as we know it.
It’s the end of the world as we know it.
It’s the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.

Six o’clock - tv hour. don’t get caught in foreign tower. slash and burn,
Return, listen to yourself churn. lock him in uniform and book burning,
Blood letting. every motive escalate. automotive incinerate. light a candle,
Light a motive. step down, step down. watch a heel crush, crush. uh oh,
This means no fear - cavalier. renegade and steer clear! a tournament,
A tournament, a tournament of lies. offer me solutions, offer me alternatives
And I decline.

It’s the end of the world as we know it.
It’s the end of the world as we know it.
It’s the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.

The other night I tripped a nice continental drift divide. mount st. edelite.
Leonard bernstein. leonid breshnev, lenny bruce and lester bangs.
Birthday party, cheesecake, jelly bean, boom! you symbiotic, patriotic,
Slam, but neck, right? right.

It’s the end of the world as we know it.
It’s the end of the world as we know it.
It’s the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine...fine...

(it’s time I had some time alone)


----------



## tomchamp

I hate REM....sorry Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> I hate REM....sorry Jazz!


That's okay.  They're not my favorite by any means.  I have to "be in a mood" to listen to them and tonight seems to be the night.  I probably won't listen to them again for another year or so.


----------



## jazz lady

*another one from Rob Thomas' new album...*

It's never easy and you never know
What leaves you crying
And what makes you whole
There ain't no way that I can hold it down
Falling to pieces
Forever in doubt

But it's alright
Why don't you tell me again
How you'll still be there
When the heartache ends
It's alright
Why don't you tell me my friend
How you'll still be there
When the heartache ends

There ain't nobody who can show you how
To find the surface when you're underground
There ain't no blanket that can hide this cold
There ain't no memory
That ever gets old

And I move all directions
To the corners and the outskirts
While the lovers and the lonely
Start to whisper all about me
And if I stand here silent
I almost start to feel you fading in
Telling me hold on
Cuz it's gonna be alright

Say you'll be with me
When the heartache ends


----------



## LooseTooth

Works sucks. My computer's slow, and I'm going hungry...

:guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:

----------------------------------------------------
I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadents
But I can't feed of the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled, Yeahhhh
But it's on the table
The fire is cooking
And they're farming babies
While slaves are working
Blood is on the table
And the mouths are choking
But I'm going hungry

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadents
But I can't feed of the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled
But it's on the table
The fires cooking
And they're farming babies
While the slaves are all working
And it's on the table
The mouths are choking
But I'm going hungry
I'm going hungry


----------



## Agee

*For Jazz and Hedis' Jazz Club*

*Ain't Misbehaving*
_by Fats Waller (Louis Armstrong)_

No one to talk with all by myself
No one to walk with
But I'm happy on the shelf
Ain't misbehavin' savin' all my love for you

I know for certain the one I love
I'm through with flirtin'
It's just you I'm thinkin' of
Ain't misbehavin' savin' all my love for you

Like Jack Horner in the corner
Don't go nowhere what do I care
Your kisses are worth waitin' for
Believe me

I don't stay out late don't care to go
I'm home about eight
Just me and my radio
Ain't misbehavin' savin' all my love for you 

Like Jack Horner in the corner
Don't go nowhere what do I care
Your kisses are worth waitin' for
Believe me

I don't stay out late don't care to go
I'm home about eight
Just me and my radio
Ain't misbehavin' savin' all my love for you


----------



## Agee

*Driving Home*

Spoken:
Oh wow, man !
Wait a second man. whaddaya think the teacher’s gonna look like this year ? 
My butt, man !
T-t-teacher stop that screaming, teacher don’t you see ? 
Don’t wanna be no uptown fool.
Maybe I should go to hell, but I’m doin’ well,
Teacher needs to see me after school.
Chorus:
I think of all the education that I missed.
But then my homework was never quite like this.
Got it bad, got it bad, got it bad,
I’m hot for teacher.
I got it bad, so bad,
I’m hot for teacher.
Spoken:
Hey, I heard you missed us, we’re back !
I brought my pencil
Gimme something to write on, man
I heard about your lessons, but lessons are so cold.
I know about this school.
Little girl from cherry lane, how did you get so bold ? 
How did you know that golden rule ? 
Chorus
(guitar solo)
Oh man, I think the clock is slow
I don’t feel tardy
Class dismissed


----------



## meangirl

Some old Rob with Matchbox 20.   Jazz, have you seen this video? OMG, makes me just want to   him..especially at the very end when he finally looks up.  OMG!   
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I think I’ve already lost you
I think you’re already gone
I think I’m finally scared now
You think I’m weak - but I think you’re wrong
I think you’re already leaving
Feels like your hand is on the door
I thought this place was an empire
But now I’m relaxed - I can’t be sure

I think you’re so mean - I think we should try
I think I could need - this in my life
I think I’m just scared - I think too much
I know this is wrong it’s a problem I’m dealing

If you’re gone - maybe it’s time to go home
There’s an awful lot of breathing room
But I can hardly move
If you’re gone - baby you need to come home
Cuz there’s a little bit of something me
In everything in you

I bet you’re hard to get over
I bet the room just won’t shine
I bet my hands I can stay here
I bet you need - more than you mind

I think you’re so mean - I think we should try
I think I could need - this in my life
I think I’m just scared - that I know too much
I can’t relate and that’s a problem I’m feeling

If you’re gone - maybe it’s time to go home
There’s an awful lot of breathing room
But I can hardly move
If you’re gone - baby you need to come home
Cuz there’s a little bit of something me
In everything in you

I think you’re so mean - I think we should try
I think I could need - this in my life
I think I’m just scared - do I talk too much
I know this is wrong it’s a problem I’m dealing

If you’re gone - maybe it’s time to go home
There’s an awful lot of breathing room
But I can hardly move
If you’re gone - baby you need to come home
Cuz there’s a little bit of something me
In everything in you


----------



## Agee

*Driving home with ZZ*

Well I was rollin’ down the road in some cold blue steel,
I had a blues man in back, and a beautician at the wheel.
We going downtown in the middle of the night
We laughing and I’m jokin’ and we feelin’ alright.
Oh I’m bad, I’m nationwide.
Yes I’m bad, I’m nationwide.

Easin’ down the highway in a new cadillac,
I had a fine fox in front, I had three more in the back.
They sportin’ short dresses, wearin’ spike-heel shoes,
They smokin’ lucky strikes, and wearing nylons too.
’cause we bad, we nationwide.
Yeah we bad, we nationwide.

Well I was movin’ down the road in my v-8 ford,
I had a shine on my boots, I had my sideburns lowered.
With my new york brim and my gold tooth displayed,
Nobody give me trouble cause they know I got it made.
I’m bad, I’m nationwide.
Well I’m bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, I’m nationwide.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *For Jazz and Heidi's Jazz Club*
> <HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->*Ain't Misbehaving*
> _by Fats Waller (Louis Armstrong)_
> 
> No one to talk with all by myself
> No one to walk with
> But I'm happy on the shelf
> Ain't misbehavin' savin' all my love for you
> 
> I know for certain the one I love
> I'm through with flirtin'
> It's just you I'm thinkin' of
> Ain't misbehavin' savin' all my love for you


Aww, thanks.    I figured that's where you had gone tonight.  Hopefully it was just as spectacular as it was the first time.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Some old Rob with Matchbox 20. Jazz, have you seen this video? OMG, makes me just want to  him..especially at the very end when he finally looks up. OMG!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I can't say that I have seen it but by the way you describe it, I'd sure like to!


----------



## tomchamp

Day by day night after night....blinded by the neon lights
Hurry here hustlin’ there....no one’s got the time to spare
Money’s tight nothin’ free....won’t somebody come and rescue me
I am stranded....caught in the crossfire
Stranded....caught in the crossfire.

Tooth for tooth eye for an eye....sell your soul just to buy buy buy
Beggin’ a dollar stealin’ a dime....come on can’t you see that i
I am stranded....caught in the crossfire
I am stranded....caught in the crossfire.

I need some kind of kindness....some kind of sympathy oh no
We’re stranded....caught in the crossfire

Save the strong lose the weak....never turning the other cheek
Trust nobody don’t be no fool....whatever happened to the golden rule
We got stranded....caught in the crossfire
We got stranded....caught in the crossfire
We got stranded....caught in the crossfire
Stranded....caught in the crossfire
Help me
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Got it bad, got it bad, got it bad,
> I’m hot for teacher.
> I got it bad, so bad,
> I’m hot for teacher.


Oh God do I remember this song! Van Halen with David Lee Roth as frontsman. I was just talking to someone about having his poster on my bedroom door way back when.  Now, he looks like crap.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I can't say that I have seen it but by the way you describe it, I'd sure like to!



I'll PM you a link to it tomorrow...gotta find it again first.


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Stranded....caught in the crossfire
> Help me
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


SRV!    I have Kwillia's CD of his songs as one of the CD's in my player in my car.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> I'll PM you a link to it tomorrow...gotta find it again first.


Thanks.  I will definitely appreciate it!  

Ugh.  Late game for the O's against Seattle.  Top of the 9th and they're leading 4-3.  I don't know if I'm going to make it to the end.


----------



## tomchamp

Talk about things and nobody cares
Wearing other things that nobody wears
Ya callin' my name, but I gotta make it clear
Can't say where I'm gonna be in a year.

Some sweat hog mama with a face like a gent
Said my get up and go musta got up & went.
You got good news but you're a real good liar 
Cause backstage lover set your pants on fire. 
Riff 8x, then sweet emotion [2x]
Pulled into town in a police car 
Your daddy said I took you just a little too far.
Tellin' other things, but your girlfriend lied 
Can't catch me cause the rabbit done died.

Standin' in front just shakin' your ass.
Take you back stage you can drink from my glass.
Talk about something you can sure understand 
Cause a month on the road and i'll be eatin' from your hand.

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ugh. Late game for the O's against Seattle. Top of the 9th and they're leading 4-3. I don't know if I'm going to make it to the end.


They won 5-3!    Yanks beat Boston, so the O's are only 1 game out of first.  

I'm taking my tired, aching body to bed now and will end the night with an appropriate song by Michael Franks:

Ev'ryone sings, "Home of the brave 
And land of the free"
You've had twenty wins and one save,
Now you're up against me
How can I keep control of my nerves?
The way you wind-up 
When you throw me those curves?
I hear him yell, "strike",
And it's a good call 
It's so hard to keep my eyes on the ball

On the baseball
Love is just like baseball
All it is is baseball
Love is just like baseball

You have played with me like a pawn
For most of the night
How'd you get your uniform on
So perfectly tight?
You strike me out twice
i singled but died
Then you made me pop up
By sneakin' inside
i'm gonna change that sneer to respect
Make your eyes open wide
When you feel connect to the baseball

On the baseball
Love is just like baseball
All it is is baseball
Love is just like baseball

Here i am behind in the night
The count 's 3 and 2
End the game like Beethoven's NINTH
Is what I must do
So now that we're here
Alone in the dark
I'm gonna send this
Right out of the park
If I was you i'd leave it alone
'Cause I'm tearin' round third
Slidin' towards home
Tearin' round third
Slidin' towards home

On the baseball
Love is just like baseball
All it is is baseball
Love is just like baseball


----------



## tomchamp

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it’s getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can’t go on like this too long

{chorus:}
This time you’ve gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]
This time you’ve gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]

Don’t talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don’t say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don’t turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
I’m digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that’s the place it goes

[chorus]

I’m digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I’m digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
To find the places we got hurt
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*Carole King performing live on the Today Show this morning...*

She's 63 now  but is still getting it on! 

I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down, tumbling down
I feel my heart start to trembling
Whenever you're around

Ooh, baby, when I see your face
Mellow as the month of May
Oh, darling, I can't stand it
When you look at me that way

I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down, tumbling down
I feel my heart start to trembling
Whenever you're around

Oh, darling, when you're near me
And you tenderly call my name
I know that my emotions
Are something I just can't tame
I've just got to have you, baby

I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down, tumbling down
I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down
I just lose control
Down to my very soul
I get a hot and cold all over
I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down,
Tumbling down, tumbling down...


----------



## jazz lady

*She also played this one...*

which somehow is one of my favorites...   


Lift me, won't you lift me above the old routine;
Make it nice, play it clean jazzman.

When the jazzman's testifyin' a faithless man believes
he can sing you into paradise or bring you to your knees.
It's a gospel kind of feelin', a touch of Georgia slide,
a song of pure revival and a style that's sanctified.

Jazzman take my blues away; make my pain
the same as yours with every change you play.
Jazzman, oh jazzman.

When the jazzman's signifyin', and the band is windin' low.
It's the late night side of morning in the darkness of his soul.
He can fill a room with sadness as he fills his horn with tears.
He can cry like a fallen angel when risin' time is near.

Jazzman take my blues away; make my pain
the same as yours with every change you play.
Oh lift me, won't you lift me with ev'ry turn around.
Play it sweetly, take me down, oh jazzman.


----------



## BadGirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She's 63 now  but is still getting it on!


Carole King's "Tapestry" was one of my favorite albums growing up.  I hijacked it from my sister's collection and listened to it over and over again.  Hmmmmmm.... come to think of it, I don't believe I ever returned the album to her.


----------



## jazz lady

*last but not least...*

So far away, doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?
It would be so fine to see your face at my door
Doesn't help to know you're just time away

Long ago I reached for you and there you stood
Holding you again could only do me good
How I wish I could, but you're so far away

One more song about movin' along the highway
Can't say much of anything that's new
If I could only work this life out my way
I'd rather spend it bein' close to you.

But you're so far away, doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?
It would be so fine to see your face at my door
Doesn't help to know you're so far away

Yay-uh-ay-eee
Oh, so far away

Travelin' around sure gets me down and lonely
Nothin' else to do but close my mind
I sure hope the road don't come to own me
There's so many dreams I've yet to fin-ind

But you're so far away, doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?
It would be so fine to see your face at my door
And it doesn't help to know you're so far away

Yay-uh-ay-eee
Oh, so far away
Yay, you're so faaaaaar away


----------



## tomchamp

Ain't but one way out baby, Lord I just can't go out the door.
Ain't but one way out baby, and Lord I just can't go out the door.
Cause there's a man down there, might be your man I don't know.

Lord you got me trapped woman, up on the second floor;
If I get by this time I won't be trapped no more.
So raise our window baby, I can ease out soft and slow.
And lord, your neighbors, no they won't be 
Talking that stuff that they don't know.

Lord, I'm foolish to be here in the first place,
I know some man gonna walk in and take my place.
Ain't no way in the world, I'm going out that front door
Cause there's a man down there, might be your man I don't know.
Cause there's a man down there, might be your man I don't know.
Cause there's a man down there,

Freely
Lord, it just might happen to be your man...
Lord, it just a might be your man,
Oh baby, I just don't know...




 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

:guitar:  :guitar: 

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man,
Tryin' to make a livin' and doin' the best I can.
And when it's time for leavin', 
I hope you'll understand,
That I was born a ramblin' man.

Well my father was a gambler down in Georgia,
He wound up on the wrong end of a gun.
And I was born in the back seat of a Greyhound bus
Rollin' down highway 41.

CHORUS

I'm on my way to New Orleans this mornin',
Leaving out of Nashville, Tennessee,
They're always having a good time down on the bayou,
Lord, them Delta women think the world of me.

CHORUS


Lord, I was born a ramblin' man... 

  :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Carole King's "Tapestry" was one of my favorite albums growing up. I hijacked it from my sister's collection and listened to it over and over again. Hmmmmmm.... come to think of it, I don't believe I ever returned the album to her.


Absolute Classic!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> So far away, doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?


I sure don't  Just walked in the door. Does anyone depise driving from BWI, down the  Rt. 301/4 corridor back to St. Marys, as much as I do?  

Awesome song BTW. Hard to believes she's 63


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I sure don't  Just walked in the door. Does anyone depise driving from BWI, down the Rt. 301/4 corridor back to St. Marys, as much as I do?


Don't you take 97? I take 97 to 50/301, turn off on 424 after a couple of miles, then take some back roads and connect up to 4 north of the 2/4 split. I try to stay off of 50/301 and 2 as much as possible.

BTW - glad you're back. 



> Awesome song BTW. Hard to believes she's 63


She looked absolutely radiant.   Hope I look anywhere close to that good when I'm her age.


----------



## tomchamp

I Can't Drive 55
by *Airgasm*
album:  
One foot on the brake and one on the gas, hey!
Well, there's too much traffic, I can't pass, no!
So I tried my best illegal move
A big black and white come and crushed my groove again!

CHORUS:
Go on & write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license n' all that jive
I can't drive É 55! Oh No! Uh!

So I signed my name on number 24, hey!
Yeah the judge said, "Boy, just one more
I'm gonna throw your ass in the city joint"
Looked me in the eye, said, "You get my point?"
I said "Yeah!, Oh yea!"

CHORUS II:
Write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license, all that jive
I can't drive É 55!
Oh, yea!

I can't drive 55! (four times)
Uh! (Solo)

When I drive that slow, you know it's hard to steer.
And I can't get my car out of second gear.
What used to take two hours now takes all day. 
Huh - It took me 16 hours to get to L.A.!

CHORUS:
Go on & write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license n' all that jive
I can't drive 55!

No, no, no, I can't drive...(I can't drive 55!)
I can't drive... (I can't drive 55!)
I can't drive 55!


----------



## LooseTooth

kwillia said:
			
		

> My absolute favorite southern rock song...
> 
> I seen the bright lights of Memphis
> And the Commodore Hotel
> And it was there beneath the streetlamp
> Where I met a southern belle
> Well she took me to the river
> Where she cast her spell




This is true. I used to work summers in Memphis and met a couple of girls there I will never forget. Different place, that's for sure.


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Absolute Classic!







<marquee direction=right scrollamount="10" scrolldelay="1"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/Animation3.gif"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/Animation3.gif"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/Animation3.gif"> </marquee>


----------



## tomchamp

Button your lip baby
Button your coat
Let’s go out dancing
Go for the throat
Let’s bury the hatchet
Wipe out the past
Make love together
Stay on the path

You’re not the only one
With mixed emotions
You’re not the only ship
Adrift on this ocean

This coming and going
Is driving me nuts
This to-ing and fro-ing
Is hurting my guts
So get off the fence
It’s creasing your butt
Life is a party
Let’s get out and strut

You’re not the only one
That’s feeling lonesome
You’re not the only one
With mixed emotions

You’re not the only one
You’re not the only one
You’re not the only one
You’re not the only one

Let’s grab the world
By the scruff of the neck
And drink it down deeply
Let’s love it to death
So button your lip
And button your coat
Let’s go out dancing
Let’s rock ’n’ roll

You’re not the only one
With mixed emotions
You’re not the only ship
Adrift on this ocean
You’re not the only one
That’s feeling lonesome
You’re not the only one
With mixed emotions
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

On a Guns N' Roses kick here...



She's got a smile that it seems to me
Reminds me of childhood memories 
Where everything 
Was as fresh as the bright blue sky 
Now and then when I see her face 
She takes me away to that special place
And if I'd stare too long 
I'd probably break down and cry 


Sweet child o' mine 
Sweet love of mine 


She's got eyes of the bluest skies 
As if they thought of rain 
I hate to look into those eyes 
And see an ounce of pain 
Her hair reminds me of a warm safe place 
Where as a child I'd hide 
And pray for the thunder 
And the rain 
To quietly pass me by


Sweet child o' mine 
Sweet love of mine 


Where do we go 
Where do we go now 
Where do we go 
Sweet child o' mine


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> On a Guns N' Roses kick here...
> 
> 
> 
> She's got a smile that it seems to me
> Reminds me of childhood memories
> Where everything
> Was as fresh as the bright blue sky
> Now and then when I see her face
> She takes me away to that special place
> And if I'd stare too long
> I'd probably break down and cry
> 
> 
> Sweet child o' mine
> Sweet love of mine
> 
> 
> She's got eyes of the bluest skies
> As if they thought of rain
> I hate to look into those eyes
> And see an ounce of pain
> Her hair reminds me of a warm safe place
> Where as a child I'd hide
> And pray for the thunder
> And the rain
> To quietly pass me by
> 
> 
> Sweet child o' mine
> Sweet love of mine
> 
> 
> Where do we go
> Where do we go now
> Where do we go
> Sweet child o' mine


----------



## LooseTooth

FOR MG ****************************

 There's a man who leads a life of danger
 To everyone he meets he stays a stranger
 With every move he makes another chance he takes
 Odds are he won't live to see tomorrow

 Secret agent man, secret agent man
 They've given you a number and taken away your name

 Beware of pretty faces that you find
 A pretty face can hide an evil mind
 Ah, be careful what you say
 Or you'll give yourself away
 Odds are you won't live to see tomorrow

 Secret agent man, secret agent man
 They've given you a number and taken away your name

 ------ lead guitar ------

 Secret agent man, secret agent man
 They've given you a number and taken away your name

 Swingin' on the Riviera one day
 And then layin' in the Bombay alley next day
 Oh no, you let the wrong word slip
 While kissing persuasive lips
 The odds are you won't live to see tomorrow

 Secret agent man, secret agent man
 They've given you a number and taken away your name

 Secret agent man


----------



## tomchamp

She's a good girl, loves her mama
Loves Jesus and America too
She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis
Loves horses and her boyfriend too

It's a long day livin' in Reseda
There's a freeway runnin' through the yard
And I'm a bad boy, 'cause I don't even miss her
I'm a bad boy for breakin' her heart

[Chorus:]
And I'm free, I'm free fallin'

All the vampires walkin' through the valley
Move west down Ventura Blvd.
And all the bad boys are standing in the shadows
All the good girls are home with broken hearts

[Chorus]

I wanna glide down over Mulholland
I wanna write her name in the sky
I wanna free fall out into nothin'
Gonna leave this world for awhile

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> FOR MG ****************************
> 
> Secret agent man, secret agent man
> They've given you a number and taken away your name
> 
> Beware of pretty faces that you find
> A pretty face can hide an evil mind
> Ah, be careful what you say
> Or you'll give yourself away
> Odds are you won't live to see tomorrow
> 
> Secret agent man, secret agent man
> They've given you a number and taken away your name



OMG         Love it!


----------



## tomchamp

It was a beautiful day, the sun beat down
I had the radio on, I was drivin'
Trees flew by, me and Del were singin' little Runaway
I was flyin'

[Chorus:]
Yeah runnin' down a dream
That never would come to me
Workin' on a mystery, goin' wherever it leads
Runnin' down a dream

I felt so good like anything was possible
I hit cruise control and rubbed my eyes
The last three days the rain was un-stoppable
It was always cold, no sunshine

[Chorus]

I rolled on as the sky grew dark
I put the pedal down to make some time
There's something good waitin' down this road
I'm pickin' up whatever's mine
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Listening to right now....

When I was a young boy,
Said put away those young boy ways
Now that i´m gettin´ older so much older
I long all those young boy days
With a girl like you
With a girl like you
Lord knows there are things we can do, baby
Just me and you
Come on and make it a

Chorus:
Hurt so good
Come on baby make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don´t feel like it should
You make it hurt so good

You don´t have to be so excitin´
Just tryin´ to give myself a little bit of fun, yeah
You always look so invitin´
You ain´t as green as you are young
Hey baby it´s you
Come on girl now it´s you
Sink your teeth right through my bones, baby
Let´s see what we can do
Come on and make it a

Chorus:
Hurt so good
Come on baby make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don´t feel like it should
You make it hurt so good

I ain´t talkin´ no big deals
I ain´t made no plans myself
I ain´t talkin´ no high heels
Maybe we could walkin´ around, all day long,
Walkin´ around, all day long

Chorus:
Hurt so good
Come on baby make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don´t feel like it should
You make it hurt so good
Hurt so good
Come on baby make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don´t feel like it should
You make it hurt so good


----------



## LooseTooth

tomchamp said:
			
		

> And I'm free, I'm free fallin'




FYI Tom wrote a few songs about this event. He is a native of a town I spent some time in. A girl jumped to her death from her window atop her high-rise college dorm there. You can no longer open the windows in the dorm. Her and Tom were good friends  :sad:


----------



## meangirl

Dire Straits


Here I am again in this mean old town
And you’re so far away from me
And where are you when the sun goes down
You’re so far away from me

So far away from me
So far I just can’t see
So far away from me
You’re so far away from me

I’m tired of being in love and being all alone
When you’re so far away from me
I’m tired of making out on the telephone
And you’re so far away from me

So far away from me
So far I just can’t see
So far away from me
You’re so far away from me

I get so tired when I have to explain
When you’re so far away from me
See you been in the sun and I’ve been in the rain
And you’re so far away from me

So far away from me
So far I just can’t see
So far away from me
You’re so far away from me


----------



## meangirl

*HEY LT!*    

MELISSA ETHERIDGE 

"Secret Agent"

Smooth as cream She's every young boy's dream 
She's like a hot rollercoaster on a video screen 

She's off the hook 
Take a look 
Let your imagination cook 
She don't play by the rules 
She don't go by the book 

All the boys wanna know 
If she's got something to hide 
All the girls are relieved 
She's working for the other side 
She's a sinner 
A saint 
She'll run it cool and hot 
She's a secret agent 
You can believe it or not 

Killer eyes 
that homicidal sight 

You can't resist it 
To be twisted in her suicidal thighs 
Confessional lips 
Professional fingertips 
It's a deception to perfection 
Her exceptional hips 

All the boys wanna know 
If she's got something to hide 
All the girls are relieved 
She's working for the other side 
She's a sinner 
A saint 
She'll run it cool and hot 
She's a secret agent 
You can believe it or not 

Her disguise is specialized 
And her code is confidential 
It's her modus operandi 
She's a threat 
Makes you sweat 
As she drags her cigarette 
Man, what you see 
Ain't always what you get 

She'll make a grown man cry 
She'll make a woman try 
She'll make you wanna believe 
And she will leave you high and dry 
You got nowhere to run 
got her phasers on stun 
With her toys like the boys 
She is second to none 

Everybody wants to know 
If she's got something to hide 
All the girls are relieved 
She's working for the other side 
She's a sinner 
A saint 
She'll run it cool and hot 
She's a secret agent 
You can believe it or not


----------



## jazz lady

I’ve traveled ’round the world in airplanes and in cars
I’ve tried exotic foods and smoked some fine cigars

I’m just a girl, an american girl
I’m just a girl, but I’m not an ordinary girl
I’m a chevy girl

I’ve strolled down paris streets, been lost in london fog
But all I really need are the fields of arkansas

I’m just a girl, an american girl
I’m just a girl, but I’m not an ordinary girl
I need an old corvette with the top down
And a backseat for my friends
I need baseball and apple pie to feel alive
Gimme a coke-a-cola sundae and a beach boy’s serenade
I need freedom to be all around the world

I’m a southern girl
I want an old porch swing under montana skies
To hold a working man, looking good in his old levi’s

I’m just a girl, an american girl
I’m just a girl, but I’m not an ordinary girl
I need an old corvette with the top down
And a backseat for my friends
I need baseball and apple pie to feel alive
Gimme a coke-a-cola sundae and a beach boy’s serenade
I need freedom to be all around the world

I’m daddy’s girl
I’ve traveled ’round this world and I’m ready to go home


----------



## jazz lady

You know a dream is like a river
Ever changin’ as it flows
And a dreamer’s just a vessel
That must follow where it goes
Trying to learn from what’s behind you
And never knowing what’s in store
Makes each day a constant battle
Just to stay between the shores.

And I will sail my vessel
’til the river runs dry
Like a bird upon the wind
These waters are my sky
I’ll never reach my destination
If I never try
So I will sail my vessel
’til the river runs dry.

Too many times we stand aside
And let the waters slip away
’til what we put off ’til tomorrow
Has now become today
So don’t you sit upon the shoreline
And say you’re satisfied
Choose to chance the rapids
And dare to dance the tide.

And I will sail my vessel
’til the river runs dry
Like a bird upon the wind
These waters are my sky
I’ll never reach my destination
If I never try
So I will sail my vessel
’til the river runs dry.

And there’s bound to be rough waters
And I know I’ll take some falls
But with the good lord as my captain
I can make it through them all.

And I will sail my vessel
’til the river runs dry
Like a bird upon the wind
These waters are my sky
I’ll never reach my destination
If I never try
So I will sail my vessel
’til the river runs dry.

Yes, I will sail my vessel
’til the river runs dry
’til the river runs dry


----------



## LooseTooth

Garth can rock when he needs to. :guitar: With his headset and his bad self


----------



## jazz lady

I love some of Garth's work.  I'm in a rare country music mood tonight.


----------



## jazz lady

Don’t go around talkin’ to your friends about me
Bury the past just let it rest in peace
Leave well enough alone
Treat me like someone you’ve never known

Forget me
Like you forgot to come home at night
Forget me
Like you forgot to hold me tight
Well now you’re sorry now you cry
But don’t you wipe those tears
’til your memories run dry
Please forget me

Don’t let the lonely days remind you of anything
Oh baby try to erase the fact we had everything
No you can’t come back this time
So let me slip right out of your mind

Forget me
Like you forgot to come home at night
Forget me
Like you forgot to hold me tight
Well now you’re sorry now you cry
But don’t you wipe those tears
’til your memories run dry
Please forget me
’cause I forgot to forgive and forget
So just pretend we never met

Forget me
Like you forgot to come home at night
Forget me
Like you forgot to hold me tight
Well now you’re sorry now you cry
But don’t you wipe those tears
’til your memories run dry
Please forget me

Baby please forget me
Forget me


----------



## LooseTooth

I have one goto country guy. I posted one of my favs the other night. Here's another...

The only time I feel the pain
Is in the sunshine or the rain
And I don't feel no hurt at all
Unless you count when teardrops fall
I tell the truth 'cept when I lie
And it only hurts me when I cry

You couldn't tell it by this smile
But my recovery took awhile
I worked for days and nights on end
Just to walk and talk again
You can't believe the time it takes
To heal a heart once it breaks

Oh maybe every now and then
I have a small heartache again
You wouldn't know to look at me
There's tiny scars that you can't see
It was a struggle to survive
I'm probably lucky I'm alive

I tell the truth 'cept when I lie
And it only hurts me when I cry


----------



## jazz lady

I’ve changed my hair, my clothes, almost
Everything about myself
I can’t believe I tried to be somebody I’m not
For someone else, yeah
It took finding you to finally understand
What it’s like to be loved for who I am

Me
That’s all I have to give
What you get is what you see, yeah
No second guessing, no pretending
With you, all I ever have to be is me

I can laugh or cry, don’t have to hide
The way I feel
Rain or shine, by my side proving we’ve got
A love that’s real
An old pair of jeans or an evening gown
You still see the same girl that you found

Me
That’s all I have to give
What you get is what you see, yeah
No second guessing, no pretending
With you, all I ever have to be is me

Me
That’s all I have to give
What you get is what you see, yeah
No second guessing, no pretending
With you, all I ever have to be is me
All I ever need to be, oh yeah
All I ever have to be is me


----------



## chaotic

*woke up listening to this one..*

Look at the earth from outer space
Everyone must find a place
Give me time and give me space
Give me real, don’t give me fake
Give me strength, reserve control
Give me heart and give me soul
Give me time, give us a kiss
Tell me your own politik
And open up your eyes
Open up your eyes
Open up your eyes
Just open up your eyes

Give me one, ’cause one is best
In confusion, confidence
Give me piece of mind and trust
Don’t forget the rest of us
Give me strength, reserve control
Give me heart and give me soul
Wounds that heal and cracks that fix
Tell me your own politik

And open up your eyes
Open up your eyes
Open up your eyes
Just open up your eyes

But give me love over, love over, love over this, ahhh
And give me love over, love over, love over this, ahhh


----------



## chaotic

How's it hanging K!

Another Coldplay song:

To my surprise, and my delight
I saw sunrise, I saw sunlight
I am nothing in the dark
And the clouds burst to show daylight

Ooh and the sun will shine
Yeah on this heart of mine
Ooh and I realise
Who cannot live without
Ooh come apart without
It
On a hill top, on a sky-rise
Like a first born child
At full tilt, and in full flight
Defeat darkness, breaking daylight

Ooh and the sun will shine
Yeah on this heart of mine
Ooh and I realise
Who cannot live without
Ooh come apart without
Daylight

Slowly breaking through the daylight (x22 to fade)


----------



## tomchamp

There's another world inside of me 
That you may never see
There're secrets in this life
That I can't hide
Somewhere in this darkness
There's a light that I can't find
Maybe it's too far away...
Maybe I'm just blind...

Maybe I'm just blind...

[chorus]
So hold me when I'm here
Right me when I'm wrong
Hold me when I'm scared
And love me when I'm gone
Everything I am
And everything in me
Wants to be the one
You wanted me to be
I'll never let you down
Even if I could 
I'd give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I'm here
Right me when I'm wrong
You can hold me when I'm scared
You won't always be there
So love me when I'm gone
[end chorus]

Love me when I'm gone...

When your education x-ray 
Can not see under my skin
I won't tell you a damn thing 
That I could not tell my friends
Roaming through this darkness
I'm alive but I'm alone
Part of me is fighting this
But part of me is gone

[chorus]

Maybe I'm just blind...

[chorus]

Love me when I'm gone...

Love me when I'm gone
When I'm Gone
When I'm Gone
When I'm Gone

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm801YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7_1_52.gif' alt='Band' border=0></a>


----------



## tomchamp

I took a walk around the world 
To ease my troubled mind
I left my body laying somewhere
In the sands of time
But I watched the world float 
To the dark side of the moon

I feel there is nothing I can do, yeah

I watched the world float 
To the dark side of the moon
After all I knew it had to be 
Something to do with you
I really don’t mind what happens now and then
As long as you’ll be my friend at the end

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be
There a-holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side 
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite

You called me strong, you called me weak,
But still your secrets I will keep
You took for granted all the times 
I never let you down
You stumbled in and bumped your head, 
If not for me then you'd be dead
I picked you up and put you back
On solid ground

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, 
Will you be there a-holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side 
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite
Yeah!!

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be there
Holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side 
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I'm alive and well, 
Will you be there a-holding my hand
I'll keep you by my side 
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite
Yeah!!
<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm801YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_2_103.gif' alt='Guitar' border=0></a>


----------



## Kizzy

3 Doors Down   Love em


----------



## meangirl

Counting Crows


Step out the front door like a ghost into the fog
Where no one notices the contrast of white on white
And in between the moon and you the angels get a better view
Of the crumbling difference between wrong and right
I walk in the air between the rain through myself and back again
Where? I don’t know
Maria says she’s dying through the door I hear her crying
Why? I don’t know

Round here we always stand up straight
Round here something radiates

Maria came from nashville with a suitcase in her hand
She said she’d like to meet a boy who looks like elvis
She walks along the edge of where the ocean meets the land
Just like she’s walking on a wire in the circus
She parks her car outside of my house
Takes her clothes off
Says she’s close to understanding jesus
She knows she’s more than just a little misunderstood
She has trouble acting normal when she’s nervous

Round here we’re carving out our names
Round here we all look the same
Round here we talk just like lions
But we sacrifice like lambs
Round here she’s slipping through my hands

Sleeping children better run like the wind
Out of the lightning dream
Mama’s little baby better get herself in
Out of the lightning

She says it’s only in my head
She says shhh I know it’s only in my head
But the girl on car in the parking lot says
’man you should try to take a shot
Can’t you see my walls are crumbling? ’
Then she looks up at the building and says she’s thinking of jumping
She says she’s tired of life she must be tired of something

Round here she’s always on my mind
Round here hey man got lots of time
Round here we’re never sent to bed early
And nobody makes us wait
Round here we stay up very, very, very, very late
I can’t see nothing, nothing round here
Catch me if I’m falling


----------



## meangirl

Danzig

I was born in the dirt
I never had no home
And the places I’ve lived
You don’t wanna know
But if you wanna hear evil
Just come a little bit close

I was a snake-eyed boy
And at the age of five
I made love to the howl of the wolves
With a dark haired girl
So if you wanna hear evil
Come a little bit close

She whispered in my ear
Little boy you the one
Set the world to rights
Make it tremble in fear
Do it one more time
’cause you the one, you’re the one

You’re the one, you’re the one
You’re the one, you’re the one
Yea, you’re the one
Little boy, you’re the one
Do it one more time

She said the path you walk
Gonn’ be hard one to tread
’cause the night is your only love
Lots of girls gonn’ be hurt
Said it’s part of your fate
’cause you’re the one, you’re the one

And now I know my place
In this life I ride
And I know the things I feel
A burning deep inside
So if you want to meet evil
I’m the one, I’m the one

I’m the one, I’m the one
I’m the one, I’m the one
Yea, I’m the one
I’m the one, I’m the one
Do it one more time


----------



## jazz lady

The party's over
It's time to call it a day
They've burst your pretty balloon
And taken the moon away
It's time to wind up the masquerade
Just make your mind up the piper must be paid

The party's over
The candles flicker and dim
You danced and dreamed through the night
It seemed to be right just being with him
Now you must wake up, all dreams must end
Take off your makeup, the party's over
It's all over, my friend

The party's over
It's time to call it a day
Now you must wake up, all dreams must end
Take off your makeup, the party's over
It's all over, my friend

It's all over, my friend


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The party's over
> 
> It's all over, my friend




Hates when that happens...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hates when that happens...


----------



## Agee

*Maybe we can keep it going*

I’ve been holding out so long
I’ve been sleeping all alone
Lord I miss you
I’ve been hanging on the phone
I’ve been sleeping all alone
I want to kiss you

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh

Well, I’ve been haunted in my sleep
You’ve been starring in my dreams
Lord I miss you
I’ve been waiting in the hall
Been waiting on your call
When the phone rings
It’s just some friends of mine that say,
Hey, what’s the matter man? 
We’re gonna come around at twelve
With some puerto rican girls that are just dyin’ to meet you.
We’re gonna bring a case of wine
Hey, let’s go mess and fool around
You know, like we used to

Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah

Oh everybody waits so long
Oh baby why you wait so long
Won’t you come on! come on!

I’ve been walking in central park
Singing after dark
People think I’m crazy
I’ve been stumbling on my feet
Shuffling through the street
Asking people, what’s the matter with you boy? 

Sometimes I want to say to myself
Sometimes I say

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh

Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
I won’t miss you child

I guess I’m lying to myself
It’s just you and no one else
Lord I won’t miss you child
You’ve been blotting out my mind
Fooling on my time
No, I won’t miss you, baby, yeah

Lord, I miss you child

Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah

Lord, I miss you child

Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah

Lord, I miss you child

Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah aaah
Aaah aaah aaah aaah


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

>


Isn't past you bed time?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Isn't past you bed time?


I just got home and I'm wide awake...


----------



## Agee

*Another Stones diddy...*

Wading through the waste stormy winter
And there’s not a friend to help you through
Trying to stop the waves behind your eyeballs
Drop your reds drop your greens and blues

Thank you for your wine, california
Thank you for your sweet and bitter fruits
Yes, I’ve got the desert in my toenail
And hid the speed inside my shoe

But come on come on down sweet virginia
Come on honey child I beg of you

Come on come on down you got it in you
Got to scrape that #### right off your shoes


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I just got home and I'm wide awake...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> ...and completely alone...


I'm not.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :Ohreally:


Really...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm not.


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Asking people, what’s the matter with you boy?
> 
> Sometimes I want to say to myself
> Sometimes I say
> 
> Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
> Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
> Oooh oooh oooh
> 
> Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh
> Oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh oooh



The Stones SCARE ME!!!<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_100.gif' alt='Afraid' border=0></a>


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> The Stones SCARE ME!!!<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_100.gif' alt='Afraid' border=0></a>


----------



## Agee

Wow!

The girlies are out tonight


----------



## jazz lady

*Killing two birds with one stone...*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

>





			
				virgovictoria said:
			
		

> The Stones SCARE ME!!! <img src="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_100.gif">


My, my, my, my
Don’t you worry ’bout what’s on your mind (oh my)
I’m in no hurry I can take my time (oh my)
I’m going red and my tongue’s getting tied (tongues’s getting tied)
I’m off my head and my mouth’s getting dry.
I’m high, but I try, try, try (oh my)
Let’s spend the night together
Now I need you more than ever
Let’s spend the night together now

I feel so strong that I can’t disguise (oh my)
Let’s spend the night together
But I just can’t apologize (oh no)
Let’s spend the night together
Don’t hang me up and don’t let me down (don’t let me down)
We could have fun just groovin’ around around and around
Oh my, my
Let’s spend the night together
Now I need you more than ever
Let’s spend the night together

Let’s spend the night together
Now I need you more than ever

You know I’m smiling baby
You need some guiding baby
I’m just deciding baby; now-
I need you more than ever
Let’s spend the night together
Let’s spend the night together now

This doesn’t happen to me ev’ryday (oh my)
Let’s spend the night together
No excuses offered anyway (oh my)
Let’s spend the night together
I’ll satisfy your every need (every need)
And I now know you will satisfy me
Oh my, my, my, my, my
Let’s spend the night together
Now I need you more than ever
Let’s spend the night together now


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh my, my, my, my, my
> Let’s spend the night together
> Now I need you more than ever
> Let’s spend the night together now


A picture is worth a thousand words... I'd say several thousand words were snapped in that bedroom tonight...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> A picture is worth a thousand words... I'd say several thousand words were snapped in that bedroom tonight...


What goes on in Jazz's bedroom, stays in Jazz's bedroom.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> A picture is worth a thousand words... I'd say several thousand words were snapped in that bedroom tonight...


Oh My...


----------



## otter




----------



## cattitude




----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Oh My...


We were just talking tonight about how that smilie is getting a workout.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

>


And here comes Mr. Kodachrome himself.


----------



## Agee

otter said:
			
		

>


Happy Birthday, you golfing fool!


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>


   Thanks for EVERYTHING.  What a great night!  I just ate another piece of your cake.   and ink:


----------



## cattitude

I think I left the sippy cup there.  :sad:


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> I think I left the sippy cup there. :sad:


Was it full of Grey Goose?


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I think I left the sippy cup there.  :sad:


Can't you have Otter try drinking from a straw...:shrug:


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Was it full of Grey Goose?



Nope...no Goose for Catt until after I get off grandma duty.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I think I left the sippy cup there. :sad:


I thought for sure you had it.  Let me check and see.  BRB.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I think I left the sippy cup there. :sad:


Yes, you did.  It was on the coffee table in the living room.  Poor T is going to be lost with it.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Can't you have Otter try drinking from a straw...:shrug:


That's an idea.  Maybe then he can more easily distinguish between  and Diet Coke.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, you did.  It was on the coffee table in the living room.  Poor T is going to be lost with it.




Oh no... I have another one.    I am prepared.  

Good night guys!


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Oh no... I have another one.    I am prepared.
> 
> Good night guys!


Good night, Catt... I'm gonna check outta here too... all the best movies come on at 1 a.m...


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Oh no... I have another one.  I am prepared.


Good grammy.  



> Good night guys!


Good night catt.  Thanks again for everything.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good night, Catt... I'm gonna check outta here too... all the best movies come on at 1 a.m...


Don't I know it.  I stayed up until 4:30 last night.  :redeyespecial:  

I'm finally yawning, so bedtime is just around the corner.  Goodnight k.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Don't I know it. I stayed up until 4:30 last night. :redeyespecial:
> 
> I'm finally yawning, so bedtime is just around the corner. Goodnight k.


Say Goodnight Dick...

Goodnight Dick!

Missed you all tonight!


----------



## jazz lady

What would you think if I sang out of tune,
Would you stand up and walk out on me.
Lend me your ears and I’ll sing you a song,
And I’ll try not to sing out of key.

I get by with a little help from my friends,
I get high with a little help from my friends,
Going to try with a little help from my friends.

What do I do when my love is away.
(does it worry you to be alone)
How do I feel by the end of the day
(are you sad because you’re on your own)
No I get by with a little help from my friends,

Do you need anybody,
I need somebody to love.
Could it be anybody
I want somebody to love.
Would you believe in a love at first sight,
Yes I’m certain that it happens all the time.

What do you see when you turn out the light,
I can’t tell you, but I know it’s mine.
Oh I get by with a little help from my friends,

Do you need anybody,
I just need someone to love,
Could it be anybody,
I want somebody to love.
I get by with a little help from my friends,
Yes I get by with a little help from my friends,
With a little help from my friends.


Goodnight friends.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Say Goodnight Dick...
> 
> Goodnight Dick!
> 
> Missed you all tonight!


  One of my favorite shows from way back when.

Missed you too.  Goodnight, Mr. Bomb Diggity Gasm.


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey RoseRed!*

Who let the dogs out 
(woof, woof, woof, woof) 
(woof, woof, woof, woof) 
(woof, woof, woof, woof) 
(woof, woof, woof, woof) 

Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 

(woof, woof, woof, woof) 

When the party was nice, the party was jumpin' (Hey, Yippie, Yi, Yo) 
And everybody havin' a ball (Hah, ho, Yippie Yi Yo) 
I tell the fellas "start the name callin'" (Yippie Yi Yo) 
And the girls report to the call 
The poor dog show down 

Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 

I see ya' little speed boat head up our coast 
She really want to skip town 
Get back off me, beast off me 
Get back you flea infested monger 

Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 

I'm gonna tell {Hey, Yippie, Yi, Yo} 
To any girls calling them canine {Yippie, Yi, Yo} 
Tell the dummy "Hey Man, It's part of the Party!" {Yippie Yi, Yo} 
You fetch a women in front and her mans behind {Yippie, Yi, Yo} 
Her bone runs out now 

Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 

Say, A doggy is nuttin' if he don't have a bone All dogy hold ya' bone, all doggy hold it 
A doggy is nuttin' if he don't have a bone All dogy hold ya' bone, all doggy hold it 

Wait for y'all my dogs, the party is on 
I gotta get my girl I got my myind on 
Do you see the rays comin' from my eye 
What could you be friend 
That Benji man that's breakin' them down? 
Me and My white short shorts 
And I can't seek a lot, any canine will do 
I'm figurin' that's why they call me faithful 
'Cause I'm the man of the land 
When they see me they doah-ooooo(howl) 

Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof) 

  

BTW - He came back on his own after about an hour or so.


----------



## kwillia

A "Do What" song medley...   

Money talks

but it don't sing and dance and it don't walk.
And long as I can have you here with me

I'd much rather be
forever in blue jeans.

Honey's sweet.
But it ain't nothing next to baby's treat.
And if you pardon me

I'd like to say we'll do okay

forever in blue jeans.

Maybe tonight

maybe tonight
by the fire all alone you and I;
nothing around but the sound of my heart and your sighs.

Money talks.
But it can't sing and dance and it can't walk.
And long as I can have you here with me

I'd much rather be
forever in blue jeans
babe.

And honey's sweet.
But it ain't nothing next to baby's treat.
And if you pardon me

I'd like to say we'll do okay

forever in blue jeans.

Maybe tonight

maybe tonight
by the fire all alone you and I;
nothing around but the sound of my heart and your sighs.

And money talks.
But it don't sing and dance and it don't walk.
And long as I can have you here with me

I'd much rather be
forever in blue jeans.

And long as I can have you here with me

I'd much rather be
forever in blue jeans
babe.


----------



## kwillia

Song sung blue
Everybody knows one
Song sung blue
Every garden grows one
Me and you are subject to the blues now and then
But when you take the blues and make a song
You sing them out again
Sing them out again

Song sung blue
Weeping like a willow
Song sung blue
Sleeping on my pillow

Funny thing, but you can sing it with a cry in your voice
And before you know, start to feeling good
You simply got no choice

Song sung blue
Everybody knows one
Song sung blue
Every garden grows one


----------



## kwillia

Where it began

I can't begin to knowin'

but then I know it's growin' strong.
Was in the spring

then spring became the summer.
Who'da believed you'd come along ?
Hands
touchin' hands

reachin' out

touchin' me
touchin' you.

Sweet Caroline

good times never seemed so good.
I've been inclined
to believe they never would.
But now I -

Look at the night
and it don't seem so lonely

we fill it up with only two.
And when I hurt

hurtin' runs off my shoulders

how can I hurt when holdin' you ?
Warm
touchin' warm

reachin' out

touchin' me
touchin' you.

Sweet Caroline

good times never seemed so good.
I've been inclined
to believe they never would.
Oh
no
no.


----------



## kwillia

Captain Sunshine, make me drink wine, 
Make me feel fine when I'm feelin' wrongly down.
He don't take much, he don't make much,
But ah, to be such a man as he,
and walk so pure between the earth and the sea.
Captain Sunshine, he do me fine,
Make the words rhyme when he knows the tune is sad.
He don't take much, he don't make much,
But ah, to be such a man as he,
and walk so pure between the earth and the sea.

He don't take much, he don't make much,
But ah, to be such a man as he,
and walk so pure between the earth and the sea.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> BTW - He came back on his own after about an hour or so.



Sorry...  I'm glad he came back.


----------



## kwillia

Love you so much can't count all the ways
I'd die for you girl and all they can say is
"He's not your kind"
They never get tired of puttin' me down and
I never know when I come around
What I'm gonna find
Don't let them make up your mind
Don't you know

Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Please come take my hand
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Soon, you'll need a man
I've been misunderstood for all of my life
But what they're sayin', girl, just cuts like a knife

"The boy's no good"
Well, I finally found what I've been lookin' for
But if they get a chance they'll end it for sure
Sure they would
Baby I've done all I couldit's up to you
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Please come take my hand
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Soon, you'll need a man 



You go.... Do What...     keep on lip syncing...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> A "Do What" song medley...


:snicker:


----------



## tomchamp

She was moring
And I was night time
I one day woke up
To find her lying
Beside my bed
I softly said
"Come take me"

For I've been lonely
In need of someone
As though I'd done
Someone wrong somewhere
I don't know where
Come lately

You are the sun
I am the moon
You are the words
I am the tune
Play me

Song she sang to me
Song she brang to me
Words that rang in me
Rhyme that sprang from me
Warmed the night
And what was right
Became me

You are the sun
I am the moon
You are the words
I am the tune
Play me

And so it was
That I came to travel
Upon a road
That was thorned and narrow
Another place
Another grace
Would save me

You are the sun
I am the moon
You are the word
I am the tune
Play me


----------



## otter

"Travelin' Soldier"

Two days past eighteen
He was waiting for the bus in his army green
Sat down in a booth in a cafe there
Gave his order to a girl with a bow in her hair
He's a little shy so she gives him a smile
And he said would you mind sittin' down for a while
And talking to me,
I'm feeling a little low
She said I'm off in an hour and I know where we can go

So they went down and they sat on the pier
He said I bet you got a boyfriend but I don't care
I got no one to send a letter to
Would you mind if I sent one back here to you

I cried
Never gonna hold the hand of another guy
Too young for him they told her
Waitin' for the love of a travelin' soldier
Our love will never end
Waitin' for the soldier to come back again
Never more to be alone when the letter said
A soldier's coming home

So the letters came from an army camp
In California then Vietnam
And he told her of his heart
It might be love and all of the things he was so scared of
He said when it's getting kinda rough over here
I think of that day sittin' down at the pier
And I close my eyes and see your pretty smile
Don't worry but I won't be able to write for awhile

I cried
Never gonna hold the hand of another guy
Too young for him they told her
Waitin' for the love of a travelin' soldier
Our love will never end
Waitin' for the soldier to come back again
Never more to be alone when the letter said
A soldier's coming home

One Friday night at a football game
The Lord's Prayer said and the Anthem sang
A man said folks would you bow your heads
For a list of local Vietnam dead
Crying all alone under the stands
Was a piccolo player in the marching band
And one name read and nobody really cared
But a pretty little girl with a bow in her hair

I cried
Never gonna hold the hand of another guy
Too young for him they told her
Waitin' for the love of a travelin' soldier
Our love will never end
Waitin' for the soldier to come back again
Never more to be alone when the letter said
A soldier's coming home

I cried
Never gonna hold the hand of another guy
Too young for him they told her
Waitin' for the love of a travelin' soldier
Our love will never end
Waitin' for the soldier to come back again
Never more to be alone when the letter said
A soldier's coming home


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> A "Do What" song medley...




<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/29/29_4_21.gif' alt='Music Note' border=0></a> Far
We've been traveling far
Without a home
But not without a star

Free
Only want to be free
We huddle close
Hang on to a dream

On the boats and on the planes
They're coming to America
Never looking back again
They're coming to America

Home, don't it seem so far away
Oh, we're traveling light today
In the eye of the storm
In the eye of the storm

Home, to a new and a shiny place
Make our bed, and we'll say our grace
Freedom's light burning warm
Freedom's light burning warm

Everywhere around the world
They're coming to America
Every time that flag's unfurled
They're coming to America

Got a dream to take them there
They're coming to America
Got a dream they've come to share
They're coming to America

They're coming to America
They're coming to America
They're coming to America
They're coming to America
Today, today, today, today, today

My country 'tis of thee
Today
Sweet land of liberty
Today
Of thee I sing
Today
Of thee I sing
Today

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/29/29_4_21.gif' alt='Music Note' border=0></a>


----------



## virgovictoria

Cracklin' Rosie, get on board
We're gonna ride till there ain't no more to go
Taking it slow
Lord, don't you know
Have me a time with a poor man's lady

Hitchin' on a twilight train
Ain't nothing there that I care to take along
Maybe a song
To sing when I want
Don't need to say please to no man for a happy tune

Oh, I love my Rosie child
She got the way to make me happy
You and me, we go in style
Cracklin' Rosie you're a store-bought woman
You make me sing like a guitar hummin'
So hang on to me, girl
Our song keeps runnin' on

Play it now
Play it now
Play it now, my baby

Cracklin' Rosie, make me a smile
God if it lasts for an hour, that's all right
We got all night
To set the world right
Find us a dream that don't asks no questions, yeah

Oh, I love my Rosie child
You got the way to make me happy
You and me, we go in style
Cracklin' Rosie, you're a store-bought woman
You make me sing like a guitar hummin'
So hang on to me, girl
Our song keeps runnin' on

Play it now
Play it now
Play it now, my baby

Cracklin' Rosie, make me a smile
God if it lasts for an hour, that's all right
We got all night
To set the world right
Find us a dream that don't asks no questions, yeah


----------



## Kyle

*I met her on a Monday
And my heart stood still
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron
Somebody told me
That her name was Jill
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron

Ya, my heart stood still
Ya, her name was Jill
And when I walked her home
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron

I knew what she was thinkin'
When she caught my eye
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron
She looked sorta quiet
But, my oh my
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron

Ya, she caught my eye
Ya, but, my oh my
And when I walked her home
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron

[Instrumental Interlude]

Well, I picked her up at seven
And she looked so fine
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron
Someday soon
I'm gonna make her mine
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron

Ya, he looked so fine
Ya, I'll make her mine
And when I walked her home
Da doo ron ron ron
Da doo ron ron....*
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## otter

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.

Roll another one
Just like the other one.
This one's burnt to the end
Come on and be a friend.

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.

Ro-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-oll another one
Just like the other one.
You've been hanging on to it
And I sure would like a hit.

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me


----------



## otter

You know I've smoked a lot of grass
O' Lord, I've popped a lot of pills
But I never touched nothin'
That my spirit could kill
You know, I've seen a lot of people walkin' 'round
With tombstones in their eyes
But the pusher don't care
Ah, if you live or if you die

God damn, The Pusher
God damn, I say The Pusher
I said God damn, God damn The Pusher man

You know the dealer, the dealer is a man
With the love grass in his hand
Oh but the pusher is a monster
Good God, he's not a natural man
The dealer for a nickel
Lord, will sell you lots of sweet dreams
Ah, but the pusher ruin your body
Lord, he'll leave your, he'll leave your mind to scream

God damn, The Pusher
God damn, God damn the Pusher
I said God damn, God, God damn The Pusher man

Well, now if I were the president of this land
You know, I'd declare total war on The Pusher man
I'd cut him if he stands, and I'd shoot him if he'd run
Yes I'd kill him with my Bible and my razor and my gun

God damn The Pusher
Gad damn The Pusher
I said God damn, God damn The Pusher man


----------



## otter

Well, come and listen in to a radio station,
Where the mighty hosts of heaven sing.
Turn your radio on, (Turn your radio.)
Turn your radio on. (Turn your radio on.)
If you want to feel those good vibrations,
Coming from the joy that His love can bring.
Turn your radio on,
Turn your radio on.

Turn your radio on, (Oh yes, turn your radio on.)
And listen to the music in the air.
Turn your radio on, (Oh yes, turn your radio on.)
All it's Glories share. (Glory, Glories, share.)
Turn your lights down low, (Oh, yes, turn your lights down low.)
And listen to the Master's radio.
Get in touch with God,
Turn your radio on. (Turn your radio on.)

Don't you know that every one is a radio receiver,
All you gotta do is listen for the call.
Turn your radio on, (Turn your radio.)
Turn your radio on. (Turn your radio on.)
If listen in you will be believer,
Leaning on the truth that will never fall.
Get in touch with God,
Turn your radio on.

Turn your radio on, (Oh yes, turn your radio on.)
And listen to the music in the air.
Turn your radio on, (Oh yes, turn your radio on.)
All it's Glories share. (Glory, Glories, share.)
Turn your lights down low, (Oh, yes, turn your lights down low.)
And listen to the Master's radio.
(Turn your lights down low and listen to the Master's radio.)
Get in touch with God,
Turn your radio on. (Turn your radio on.)


----------



## virgovictoria

*What Otter  REALLY wants for his B-Day...*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_114.gif' alt='Marijuana' border=0></a>


----------



## otter

Try not to look so pretty
The next time that we meet
Please don't look so pretty
And I won't act so weak
Please don't look so pretty
You're lovely but it's just cruel
Try not to look so pretty
And I'll try not to be your fool

You walk in and steal my mind
But who gave you the right
To treat me like some useless thought
You know away each night

Please don't look so pretty
You're lovely but it's just cruel
Try not to look so pretty
And I'll try not to be your fool

You make it hard on me
But I'll try to pretend
That you're just a lovesick dream
That always has to end

Please don't look so pretty
You're lovely but it's just cruel
Try not to look so pretty
And I'll try not to be your fool


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_114.gif' alt='Marijuana' border=0></a>




...the memories are enough..


----------



## otter

"Ol' 55"

Well, my time went to quickly
I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy,
God knows I was feelin' alive
And now the sun's comin' up
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks

Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer
Lord, don't you know the feelin's gettin' stronger

Six in the morning, gave me no warnin'
I had to be on my way
Now the cars are all passin' me,
Trucks are all flashin' me
I'm headed home from your place

And now the sun's comin' up
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks

Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer
Lord, don't you know, the feelin's gettin' stronger

Well, my time went to quickly
I went lickety-splitly out to my old fifty-five
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy,
God knows I was feelin' alive
And now the sun's comin' up, yes it is
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks
Freeway cars and trucks,
Ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks,
Ridin' with Lady Luck
Freeway cars and trucks
Ridin' with Lady Luck...


----------



## otter

He was a hard-headed man he was brutally handsome
And she was terminally pretty
She held him up and he held for ransom
In the heart of the cold, cold city
He had a nasty reputation as a cruel dude
They said he was ruthless said he was crude
They had one thing in common
They were good in bed
She said, "Faster, faster.
"The lights are turning red."

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane

Are you with me so far?

Eager for action hot for the game
The calling attraction the drop of the name
They knew all the right people
They took all the right pills
They threw outrageous parties
They paid heavenly bills
There were lines on the mirror, lines on her face
She pretended not to notice she was caught up in the race
Out every evening until it was light
He was too tired to make it she was too tired to fight about it

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane
Everything all the time
Life in the fast lane

Glowing and burning blinded by thirst
They didn't see the stop sign
Took a turn for the worse
She said, "Listen baby. You can hear the engine rev.
"We've up and down this highway, haven't seen a goddamn thing."
He said, "Call the doctor. I think I'm gonna crash."
"The doctor say he's coming but you gotta pay in cash."
They were rushing down that freeway,
Messed around and got lost
They didn't care they were just dieing to get off and it was

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane
Everything all the time
Life in the fast lane

Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane


----------



## LooseTooth

otter said:
			
		

> ...the memories are enough..



Let me run with you tonight
I’ll take you on a moonlight ride
There’s someone I used to see
But she don’t give a damn for me

But let me get to the point, let’s roll another joint
And tu rn the radio loud, I’m too alone to be proud
You don’t know how it feels
You don’t know how it feels to be me

People come, people go
Some grow young, some grow cold
I woke up in between
A memory and a dream

So let’s get to the point, let’s roll another joint
Let’s head on down the road
There’s somewhere I gotta go
And you don’t know how it feels
You don’t know how it feels to be me

My old man was born to rock
He’s still tryin’ to beat the clock
Think of me what you will
I got a little space to fill

So let’s get to the point, let’s roll another joint
Let’s head on down the road
There’s somewhere I gotta go
And you don’t know how it feels
No, you don’t know how it feels to be me


----------



## otter

REO - Roll with the Changes

As soon as you are able
Woman I am willing
To make the break that we
Are on the brink of
My cup is on the table
Our love is spilling
Waiting here for you to
Take and drink of

So if you’re tired of the
Same old story
Turn some pages
I’ll be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes

I knew it had to happen
Felt the tables turnin’
Got me through my darkest hour
I heard the thunder clappin’
Felt the desert burnin’
Until you poured on me
Like a sweet sunshower

So if you’re tired of the
Same old story
Turn some pages
I’ll be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes

Roll with the changes


----------



## otter

These Eyes

these eyes, cry every night for you
these arms, long to hold you, again
the hurtin's on me yea
but I will never be free, oh my baby no no

you gave a promise to me, yea
and you broke it, you broke it, oh oh

these eyes, watched you bring my world to an end
this heart, could not accept and pretend

the hurtin's on me yea
but I will never be free, no no no
you took the vow with me yea
you spoke it, you spoke it
babe

these eyes, are cryin'
these eyes have seen a lot of love,
but they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

these eyes, are crying
these eyes have seen a lot of love,
but they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

these eyes, are crying
these eyes have seen a lot of love,
but they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

these eyes,
cry every night for you
these arms,
these arms want to hold you, hold you again

these eyes, are crying
these eyes have seen a lot of love,
but they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

these eyes, are crying
These eyes have seen a lot of love,
but they're never gonna see another one like I had with you
these eyes, are crying
these eyes have seen a lot of love,
but they're never gonna see another one like I had with you

these eyes, are crying
these eyes have seen a lot of love,
but they're never gonna see another one like I had with you
baby baby baby


----------



## kwillia

I'm getting my carpet laid as we speak... 

I like to dream
Yes, yes right between the sound machine
On a cloud of sight I drift in the night
Any place it goes is right
Goes far, flies near, to the stars away from here

{Refrain}

Well you don't know what we could find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
Well you don't know what we could see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl, look inside girl
Let the sound take you away

Last night I held Aladdin's lamp
So I wished that I could stay
Before the thing could answer me
Well someone came and took the lamp away
I looked around a lousy can was all I found

{Refrain}


----------



## otter

I should laugh, but I cry
Because your love has passed me by
You took me by surprise
You didn't realize that I was waiting

Time goes slowly but carries on
And now the best years have come and gone
You took me by surprise
I didn't realize that you were laughing

Laughing -- the things you're doin' to me
Laughing -- that ain't the way it should be
You took away everything I had
You put the hurt on me

Laughing -- the things you're doin' to me
Laughing -- that ain't the way it should be
You took away everything I had
You put the hurt on me

I go alone now, calling your name
After losing at the game
You took me by surprise
I didn't realize that you were laughing

Time goes slowly, but carries on
And now the best years, the best years have come and gone
You took me by surprise
I didn't realize, that you were laughing

Laughing -- the things you're doin' to me
Laughing -- that ain't the way it should be
You took away everything I had
You put the hurt on me

Laughing -- the things you're doin' to me
Laughing -- oh, what you're doin' to me
You took away everything I had
You put the hurt on me

Oo!
Laughing -- ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha
Laughing -- ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha
Laughing -- well, you're laughin' at me
Laughing -- well, you're laughin' at me
Laughing -- oh, what you're doin' to me, girl
Laughing -- I'm a-lookin', you're laughin'
Laughing -- I'm a-lookin', you're laughin'
Laughing -- you're a-lookin', I'm a-laughin'
Laughing -- laughin' at me
Laughing -- ah, but you're a-laughin', baby
Laughing


----------



## otter

In the shuffling madness
of the locomotive breath,
runs the all-time loser,
headlong to his death.
He feels the piston scraping 
steam breaking on his brow 
old Charlie stole the handle and
the train won't stop going 
no way to slow down.
He sees his children jumping off
at the stations  one by one.
His woman and his best friend 
in bed and having fun.
He's crawling down the corridor
on his hands and knees 
old Charlie stole the handle and
the train won't stop going 
no way to slow down.
He hears the silence howling 
catches angels as they fall.
And the all-time winner
has got him by the balls.
He picks up Gideons Bible 
open at page one 
old Charlie stole the handle and
the train won't stop going 
no way to slow down.

(I know Kwillia loves Jethro Tull )


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> (I know Kwillia loves Jethro Tull )




Hey, Bungalow Bill
What did you kill
Bungalow Bill? 

He went out tiger hunting with his elephant and gun
In case of accidents he always took his mom
He's the all American bullet-headed saxon mother's son.
All the children sing 

Hey Bungalow Bill
What did you kill
Bungalow Bill? 

Deep in the jungle where the mighty tiger lies
Bill and his elephants were taken by surprise
So Captain Marvel zapped in right between the eyes
All the children sing 

Hey, Bungalow Bill
What did you kill
Bungalow Bill? 

The children asked him if to kill was not a sin
Not when he looked so fierce, his mother butted in
If looks could kill it would have been us instead of him
All the children sing 

Hey, Bungalow Bill
What did you kill
Bungalow Bill?


----------



## otter

Sitting on a park bench 
eyeing little girls with bad intent.
Snot running down his nose 
greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
Drying in the cold sun 
Watching as the frilly panties run.
Feeling like a dead duck 
spitting out pieces of his broken luck.
Sun streaking cold 
an old man wandering lonely.
Taking time the only way he knows.
Leg hurting bad,
as he bends to pick a dog-end 
he goes down to the bog
and warms his feet.
Feeling alone 
the army's up the road
salvation à la mode and
a cup of tea.
Aqualung my friend 
don't you start away uneasy
you poor old sod, you see, it's only me.
Do you still remember
December's foggy freeze 
when the ice that clings on to your beard is
screaming agony.
And you snatch your rattling last breaths
with deep-sea-diver sounds,
and the flowers bloom like
madness in the spring.


----------



## otter

Happiness is a Warm Gun 

She's not a girl who misses much
Do do do do do do- oh yea!
She's well acquainted with the touch of the velvet hand
Like a lizard on a window pane

The man in the crowd with the multicoloured mirrors
On his hobnail boots
Lying with his eyes while his hands are busy
Working overtime
A soap impression of his wife which he ate
And donated to the National Trust

I need a fix 'cause I'm going down
Down to the bits that I left uptown
I need a fix cause I'm going down
Mother Superior jump the gun
Mother Superior jump the gun
Mother Superior jump the gun
Mother Superior jump the gun

Happiness is a warm gun
Happiness is a warm gun, momma
When I hold you in my arms
And I feel my finger on your trigger
I know nobody can do me no harm
Because happiness is a warm gun, momma
Happiness is a warm gun
-Yes it is.
Happiness is a warm, yes it is...
Gun!
Well don't ya know that happiness is a warm gun, momma?


----------



## kwillia

Beatles good... Tull ...bad.


----------



## otter

Gimme an *…
Gimme a *…
Gimme a *…
Gimme a *…

What’s that spell?
What’s that spell?
What’s that spell?
What’s that spell?
What’s that spell?

yeah, c’mon on all you big strong men
Uncle Sam needs your help again
he’s got himself in a terrible jam
way down yonder in Vietnam
so put down your books and pick up a gun
we’re gonna have a whole lot of fun

and it’s 1, 2, 3, what’re we fighting for?
don’t ask me, I don’t give a damn
next stop is vietnam
and it’s 5, 6, 7, open up the pearly gates
well there ain’t no time to wonder why
whoopee! we’re all gonna die

well c’mon generals, let’s move fast
your big chance has come at last
gotta go out and get those Reds
the only good Commie is one who’s dead
and you know that peace can only be won
when we’ve blown ‘em all to kingdom come

and it’s 1, 2, 3, what’re we fighting for?
don’t ask me, I don’t give a damn
next stop is vietnam
and it’s 5, 6, 7, open up the pearly gates
well there ain’t no time to wonder why
whoopee! we’re all gonna die

well c’mon on Wall Street
don’t be slow
why this is war a-go-go
there’s plenty good money to be made
by supplin’ the Army with the tools of the trade
just hope and pray that if we drop the bomb
they drop it on-the Vietcong

and it’s 1, 2, 3, what’re we fighting for?
don’t ask me, I don’t give a damn
next stop is vietnam
and it’s 5, 6, 7, open up the pearly gates
well there ain’t no time to wonder why
whoopee! we’re all gonna die
well c’mon mothers throughout this land
pack your boys off to Vietnam
c’mon pops, don’t hesitate
send ‘em off before it’s too late
be the first one on your block to have your boy come home in a box

and it’s 1, 2, 3, what’re we fighting for?
don’t ask me, I don’t give a damn.


----------



## otter

Eighteen


Lines form on my face and hands
Lines form from the ups and downs
I'm in the middle without any plans
I'm a boy and I'm a man

I'm eighteen
and I don't know what I want
Eighteen
I just don't know what I want
Eighteen
I gotta get away
I gotta get out of this place
I'll go runnin in outer space
Oh yeah

I got a
baby's brain and an old man's heart
Took eighteen years to get this far
Don't always know what I'm talkin' about
Feels like I'm livin in the middle of doubt
Cause I'm

Eighteen
I get confused every day
Eighteen
I just don't know what to say
Eighteen
I gotta get away

Lines form on my face and my hands
Lines form on the left and right
I'm in the middle
the middle of life
I'm a boy and I'm a man
I'm eighteen and I LIKE IT
Yes I like it
Oh I like it
Love it
Like it
Love it
Eighteen!
Eighteen!
Eighteen!
Eighteen and I LIKE IT


----------



## CMC122

Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those peepers?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those eyes?<o></o>

Gosh all git-up, how'd you get so lit up?<o></o>

Gosh all git up, how'd it get that size?<o></o>

Golly gee, when you turn those heaters on,<o></o>

Woe is me, got to put my cheaters on.<o></o>

Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those peepers?<o></o>

Oh those weepers, how they hypnotize!<o></o>

Where'd you get those eyes?<o></o>


----------



## kwillia

Country Joe... right???


----------



## otter

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those peepers?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those eyes?<o></o>
> 
> Gosh all git-up, how'd you get so lit up?<o></o>
> 
> Gosh all git up, how'd it get that size?<o></o>
> 
> Golly gee, when you turn those heaters on,<o></o>
> 
> Woe is me, got to put my cheaters on.<o></o>
> 
> Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those peepers?<o></o>
> 
> Oh those weepers, how they hypnotize!<o></o>
> 
> Where'd you get those eyes?<o></o>



You're begging for red, missie.


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Country Joe... right???



ding ding ding ding


----------



## CMC122

Swingin'
John Anderson


There's a little girl, in our neighborhood
Her name is Charlotte Johnson and she's really lookin good
I had to go and see her, so I called her on the phone
I walked over to her house, and this was goin' on

Her brother was on the sofa,eatin' chocolate pie
Her moma was in the kitchen cuttin' chicken up to fry
Her daddy was on the back porch rollin up a garden hose
I was on the porch with Charlotte feelin' love down to my toes

Chorus:  
And we were swingin'  (swinging)
Yes we were swingin'   (swinging)
Little Charlotte she's as pretty as the angels when they sing
I can't believe I'm out here on the front porch swing
Just a swingin' (swingin) Just a swingin' (swingin)

Now Charlotte she's a darlin she's the apple of my eye
When I'm on the swing with her it makes me almost high
Now Charlotte is my lover and she has been since the spring
I can't believe it started on her front porch in the swing


----------



## CMC122

otter said:
			
		

> You're begging for red, missie.


I love that song


----------



## otter

*Hitting the way way wayback machine*

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/wayback.jpg">

I asked your mother for you
She told me that you was too young
I wish to the Lord I’d never seen your face
or heard your lying tongue
Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, Goodnight Irene
I’ll see you in my dreams
Sometimes I live in the country
Sometimes I live in the town
Sometimes I have a great notion
to jump into the river and drown
Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, Goodnight Irene
I’ll see you in my dreams
Stop ramblin’, stop your gamblin’
stop stayin’ out late at night
Go home to your wife and your family
sit down by the fireside bright
Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, Goodnight Irene
I’ll see you in my dreams
I love Irene God knows I do
love her till the sea run dry
And if Irene turns her back on me
I’m gonna take morphine and die
Irene goodnight, Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene, Goodnight Irene
I’ll see you in my dreams


----------



## Kizzy

We will be singing in the rain here soon enough.  

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNfox000' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_2_4v.gif' border=0></a>

Radar shows a pretty good soaking coming our way.  :


----------



## kwillia

Kizzy said:
			
		

> We will be singing in the rain here soon enough.
> 
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNfox000' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_2_4v.gif' border=0></a>


We can only hope...:hothumidhazy:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> We can only hope...:hothumidhazy:


It's rocking and rolling now.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's rocking and rolling now.


My favorite rockin' and rollin' song...

*Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

There's nothin' to it
Just say you wanna do it
Open up your heart
And let the lovin' start

Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

Yeah, hold me tight
With all your might
Now let your lovin' flow
Real sweet and slow

Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

C'mon...

Aaaaaaah woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby
Oo, oo, oo
Woman, take me in your arms
Rock your baby

Ah-aaaaaah, yeah
Take me in your arms and rock me
Ah-aaaaaah, yeah
Take me in your arms and rock me
Ah-aaaaaaaaaaaah *


----------



## tomchamp

Been on a barbed wire highway 40 days and nights
I ain't complain'n that's my job and it suits me right
I got a sweet soul fever rushin' around my head
I'm gonna sleep tonight in Maria's bed

Got on a dead man's suit and smilin' skull ring
Lucky graveyard boots and a song to sing
I keep my heart in my work, my troubles in my head
And I keep my soul in Maria's bed

I been up on sugar mountain, 'cross the sweet blue sea
I walked the valley of love and tears and mystery
I got run out'a luck and gave myself up for dead
Then I drank the cool clear waters from Maria's bed

She give me candy stick kisses 'neath a wolf dog moon
One sweet breath and she'll take you, mister, to the upper room

I was burned by the angels, sold wings of lead
Then I fell in the roses and sweet salvation of Maria's bed

I been out in the desert, doin' my time
Siftin' through the dust for fools gold, lookin' for a sign
Holy man said, "Hold on, brother, there's a light up ahead."
Ain't nothin' like the light that shines on me in Maria's bed

Well I take my blessings at the riverhead
I'm living in the light of Maria's bed
                                                                                   <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm801YYUS' target='_blank'><img       src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/24/24_2_52.gif' alt='Bruce' border=0></a>


----------



## meangirl

All Right Now

There she stood in the street 
Smiling from her head to her feet 
I said hey what is this 
Now maybe baby 
Maybe you're in need for a kiss 
I said slow don't talk so fast 
Don't you think that love can last 
She said love Lord above 
Now you're trying to trick me in love 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now 

I took her home to my place 
Watching every move on her face 
She said look what's your game 
Are you trying to put me in shame 
I said slow don't talk so fast 
Don't you think that love can last 
She said love Lord above 
Now you're tryin' to trick me in love 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now


----------



## meangirl

Push

She said I don’t know if I’ve ever been good enough
I’m a little bit rusty, and I think my head is caving in
And I don’t know if I’ve ever really been loved
By the hand that’s touched me, well I feel like something gonna give
And I’m a little bit angry, well

This ain’t over, no not here, not while I still need you
Around
You don’t owe me, we might change
Yeah we just might feel good
(chorus)
I wanna push you around, I will, I will
I wanna push you down, I will, I will
I wanna take you for granted(2x)
I will

She said I don’t know why you ever would lie to me
Like I’m a little untrusting when I think that the truth is
Gonna hurt ya
And I don’t why you couldn’t just stay with me
You couldn’t stand to be near me
When my face don’t seem to want to shine cuz it’s a little bit dirty well

Don’t just stand there, say nice things to me
I’ve been cheated I’ve been wronged, and you
You don’t know me, I can’t change
I won’t do anything at all
(chorus)
Oh but don’t bowl me over
Just wait a minute well it kinda fell apart, things get so
Crazy, crazy
Don’t rush this baby(2x)
(chorus)


----------



## tomchamp

On the road to Basra stood young Lieutenant Jimmy Bly
Detailed to go through the clothes of the soldiers who died
At night in dreams he sees their souls rise
Like dark geese into the Oklahoma skies

Well this is a prayer for the souls of the departed
Those who've gone and left their babies brokenhearted
This is a prayer for the souls of the departed

Now Raphael Rodriguez was just seven years old
Shot down in a schoolyard by some East Compton Cholos
His mamma cried "My beautiful boy is dead"
In the hills the self-made men just sighed and shook their heads

This is a prayer for the souls of the departed
Those who've gone and left their babies brokenhearted
Young lives over before they got started
This is a prayer for the souls of the departed

Tonight as I tuck my own son in bed
All I can think of is what if it would've been him instead
I want to build me a wall so high nothing can burn it down
Right here on my own piece of dirty ground

Now I ply my trade in the land of king dollar
Where you get paid and your silence passes as honor
And all the hatred and dirty little lies
Been written off the books and into decent men's eyes


----------



## meangirl

Third Eye Blind

How's It Going To Be

I’m only pretty sure that I can’t take anymore
Before you take a swing
I wonder what are we fighting for
When I say out loud
I want to get out of this
I wonder is there anything
I’m going to miss
I wonder how it’s going to be
When you don’t know me
How’s it going to be
When you’re sure I’m not there
How’s it going to be
When there’s no one there to talk to
Between you and me
Cause I don’t care
How’s it going to be
How’s it going to be
Where we used to laugh
There’s a shouting match
Sharp as a thumbnail scratch
A silence I can’t ignore
Like the hammock by the
Doorway we spent time in swings empty
Don’t see lightning like last fall
When it was always about to hit me
I wonder how’s it going to be
When it goes down
How’s it going to be
When you’re not around
How’s it going to be
When you found out there was nothing
Between you and me
Cause I don’t care
How’s it going to be
And how’s it going to be
When you don’t know me anymore
And how’s it going to be
Want to get myself back in again
The soft dive of oblivion
I want to taste the salt of your skin
The soft dive of oblivion oblivion
How’s it going to be
When you don’t know me anymore
How’s it going to be
How’s it going to be
How’s it going to be


----------



## tomchamp

The neon lights go flashing by
Electric Land is in my eyes
The underworld is on the move
And everybody's got something to prove

The taxi driver delivers the news
Somebody out there has blown a fuse
We're passing the scene a man is dead
A thirty eight blew away his head

A jolt of lightning set's me back a pace
Feel like a visitor from outer space
Please excuse me if I don't quite understand
I'm just a stranger in Electric Land

Willing to have a good time
You live for the moment the moment is fine
You're up in your room the lights are low
Nefore you know it's time for the show

A jolt of lightning set's me back a pace
Feel like a visitor from outer space
Please excuse me if I don't quite understand
I'm just a stranger in Electric Land


 :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> How’s it going to be
> When you’re not around
> How’s it going to be
> When you found out there was nothing
> Between you and me
> Cause I don’t care
> How’s it going to be


----------



## tomchamp

You never give me my money,
You only give me your sympathy.
'Cause I keep on running,
There's no way to catch up with me.
I'm leaving you, don't make no fuss;
You won't even see me, oh no, for dust.

I'm running with the pack,
Running with the pack,
I'm running with the pack,
Never looking back.

You try to keep me in cages,
But baby, you got to catch me first.
You think your law is contagious,
I'll do my best, you can do your worst.
I'm leaving you, now who can I trust;
You won't even see me, oh no, for dust.

I'm running with the pack,
Running with the pack,
I'm running with the pack,
Never looking back.

All right.

Look out there.

I'm running with the pack,
Running with the pack,
I'm running with the pack, 
Never looking back.

Running with the pack, 
I'm running with the pack, 
Running with the pack, 
Never looking back.
Oh, yeah.

You can't hold me down,
You can't hold me back,

On my own way,
Running with the pack, ooh.
Never, never, never looking back, Oh.
Keep on running, keep on running
Yeah, yeah.
Moving on, moving out.
Oh, oh......

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

>


----------



## meangirl

Staind

"It's Been A While"

And it's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
And it's been awhile
Since I first saw you
And it's been awhile
Since I could stand on my own two feet again
And it's been awhile
Since I could call you

And everything I can't remember
As ####ed up as it all may seem
The consequences that I've rendered
I've stretched myself beyond my means

And it's been awhile
Since I can say that I wasn't addicted
And it's been awhile
Since I can say I love myself as well
And it's been awhile
Since I've gone and ####ed things up just like I always do
And it's been awhile
But all that #### seems to disappear when I'm with you

And everything I can't remember
As ####ed up as it all may seem
The consequences that I've rendered
I've gone and ####ed things up again

Why must I feel this way?
Just make this go away
Just one more peaceful day!

And it's been awhile
Since I could look at myself straight
And it's been awhile
Since I said I'm sorry
And it's been awhile
Since I've seen the way the candles light your face
And it's been awhile
But I can still remember just the way you taste

And everything I can't remember
As ####ed up as it all may seem to be I know it's me
I cannot blame this on my father
He did the best he could for me

And it's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
And it's been awhile
Since I said I'm sorry


----------



## LooseTooth

I think I used to be able to play this one. I dunno haven't played in a while 

-------------------------------------------------------------------
And you 
Can bring me to my knees 
Yeah 

All this time 
That I could make you breathe 
Yeah 

All the times 
That I felt insecure 
Yeah 

And I leave 
A burning path of flame 

(Chorus) 
I’m on the outside 
I’m looking in 
I can see through you 
See your true colors 
Cause inside you’re ugly 
You’re Ugly like me 
I can see through you 
See to the real you 

All this time 
That I felt like this won’t add 
Once for you 

And I taste 
What I could never have 
It’s from you 

All those times 
That I tried 
My intentions 
Full of pride 
And I waist 
More time than anyone 

I’m on the outside 
I’m looking in 
I can see through you 
See your true colors 
Cause inside you’re ugly 
You’re ugly like me 
I can see through you 
See to the real you 

All the times 
That I’ve cried 
All that’s wasted 
It’s all inside 

And I feel 
All this pain 
Stuffed it down 
It’s back again 

And I lie 
Here in bed 
All alone 
I can’t mend 

And I feel 
Tomorrow will be okay 
But I know 

That I’m on the outside 
I’m looking in 
I can see through you 
See your true colors 
Cause inside you’re ugly 
You’re ugly like me 
I can see through you 
See to the real you


----------



## jazz lady

*the blues image...*

Seventy-three men sailed up from the San Francisco Bay
Rolled off of their ship, and here's what they had to say
"We're callin' everyone to ride along to another shore
We can laugh our lives away and be free once more"

But no one heard them callin', no one came at all
'Cause they were too busy watchin' those old raindrops fall
As a storm was blowin' out on the peaceful sea
Seventy-three men sailed off to history

Ride, captain ride upon your mystery ship
Be amazed at the friends you have here on your trip
Ride captain ride upon your mystery ship
On your way to a world that others might have missed

Seventy-three men sailed up from the San Francisco Bay
Rolled off of their ship, and here's what they had to say
"We're callin' everyone to ride along to another shore
We can laugh our lives away and be free once more"

But no one heard them callin', no one came at all
'Cause they were too busy watchin' those old raindrops fall
As a storm was blowin' out on the peaceful sea
Seventy-three men sailed off to history

Ride, captain ride upon your mystery ship
Be amazed at the friends you have here on your trip
Ride captain ride upon your mystery ship
On your way to a world that others might have missed

Ride, captain ride upon your mystery ship
Be amazed at the friends you have here on your trip


----------



## tomchamp

Johnny was a schoolboy
When he heard his first Beatles song
Love Me Do, I think it was
And from then it didn't take him long
Got himself a guitar
Used to play every night
Now he's in a rock 'n' roll outfit
And everything's alright
Don't you know?

Johnny told his Mama,
"Hey, Mama, I'm goin' away
Gonna hit the big time
Gonna be a big star someday"
Mama came to the door
With a teardrop in her eye
Johnny said, "Don't cry, Mama
Smile and wave goodbye"
Don't you know?

Yeah......

(Chorus)
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Don't you know
Don't you know
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
And all the world will love you just as long
As long as you are

Johnny made a record
Went straight up to number one
Suddenly everyone loved
To hear him sing HIS song
Watchin' the world go by
Surprisin' it goes so fast
Johnny looked around him and said,
"Well, I made the big-time at last"
Don't you know?
Don't you know?

(Chorus)
A shooting star

Don't you know that You are a shooting star
Don't you know?
Don't you know that You are a shooting star
And all the world will love you just as long
as long as you are

Johnny died one night, died in his bed
Bottle of whisky, sleeping tablets by his head
JOHNNY'S life passed him by like a warm summer day
If you listen to the wind you can still hear him play

(chorus)
Don't you know that You are a shooting star
Don't you know?
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Dont you dont you dont you dont you dont you know
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I think I used to be able to play this one. I dunno haven't played in a while
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> That I’m on the outside
> I’m looking in
> I can see through you
> See your true colors
> Cause inside you’re ugly
> You’re ugly like me
> I can see through you
> See to the real you



  

It's like riding a bike... you can still play it!


----------



## jazz lady

*For my neighbor Mr. DoWhat...*



Baby loves me
Yes, yes she does
Ah, the girl's outta sight, yeah
Says she loves me
Yes, yes she does
Gonna show me tonight, yeah

She got the way to move me, Cherry
She got the way to groove me
She got the way to move me
She got the way to groove me

Tell your mamma, girl, I can't stay long
We got things we gotta catch up on
Mmmm, you know
You know what I'm sayin'
Can't stand still while the music is playin'

Y'ain't got no right
No, no you don't
Ah, to be so exciting
Won't need bright lights
No, no we won't
Gonna make our own lighting

She got the way to move me, Cherry
She got the way to groove me
She got the way to move me
She got the way to groove me

No, we won't tell a soul where we gone to
Girl, we do whatever we want to
Ah, I love the way that you do me
Cherry, babe, you really get to me

She got the way to move me, Cherry
She got the way to groove me
She got the way to move me
She got the way to groove me

  :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Hi Jazz!   

The only place I can find that Matchbox 20 video where RT is soooo hot is on aol.  UGH.


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> It's like riding a bike... you can still play it!



Maybe...   

Glad you liked me poem. You and RR were the only ones to comment. I was positve it was destined to be an instant classic!


----------



## tomchamp

Some people say I'm no good 
laying in my bed all day 
but when the night times comes I'm ready to rock 
and roll my troubles away 
I don't care if the sun don't shine 
I know I'm gonna see it trough 
I don't care what nobody says 
I'm tell you what I'm gonna do 

I'm gonna live for the music 
give it everything you got 
live for the music you know you're gonna find a lot 
to ease my mind 

now you may say I'm a mean mistreater 
say I never treat you right 
but sooner or later I'm gonna get to ya , baby 
I don't wanna fuss and fight 
hey baby gimme good lovin 
do it to me all night long 
any old thing gonna make me happy 
long as I can sing my song 

I'm gonna live for the music 
give it everything you got 
live for the music you know you're gonna find a lot 
to ease my mind
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

"So Far Away"

this is my life
its not what it was before
all these feelings i've shared
and these are my dreams
that i'd never lived before
somebody shake me
'cause i 
i must be sleeping

[chorus]
now that we're here,
it's so far away
all the struggle we thought was in vain
all the mistakes,
one life contained
they all finally start to go away
now that we're here its so far away
and i feel like i can face the day i can forgive
and i'm not ashamed to be the person that i am today

these are my words
that i've never said before
i think i'm doing okay
and this is the smile 
that i've never shown before

somebody shake me 'cause i
i must be sleeping

[chorus]

i'm so afraid of waking
please don't shake me
afraid of waking
please don't shake me

[chorus]


----------



## LooseTooth

Sugar Magnolia blossom's blooming
Head's all empty and I don't care
Saw my baby down by the river
Knew she'd have to come up soon for air

Sweet blossom come on under the willow
We can have high times if you'll abide
We can discover the wonders of nature
Rolling in the rushes down by the riverside

She's got everything delightful
She's got everything I need
Takes the wheel when I'm seeing double
Pays my ticket when I speed

She come skimming through rays of violet
She can wade in a drop of dew
She don't come and I don't follow
Waits backstage while I sing to you

She can dance a Cajun rhythm
Jump like a Willys in four wheel drive
She's a summer love in the spring, fall and winter
She can make happy any man alive

Sugar magnolia
Ringin' that blue bell
Caught up in sunlight
Come on out singing
I'll walk you in the sunshine
Come on honey, come along with me

She's got everything delightful
She's got everything I need
A breeze in the pines in the summer night moonlight
Crazy in the sunlight yes indeed

Sometimes when the cuckoo's crying
When the moon is halfway down
Sometimes when the night is dying
I take me out and I wander round
I wander round

Sunshine daydream
Walk you the tall trees
Going where the wind goes
Blooming like a red rose
Breathing more freely
Light out singing
I'll walk you in the morning sunshine
Sunshine daydream
Walk you in the sunshine


----------



## tomchamp

Company Always on the run
Destiny is the rising sun
Oh I was born 6-gun in my hand 
Behind a gun I'll make my final stand
That's why they call me 

Bad company 
And I can't deny
Bad company 
Till the day I die 
Till the day I die
Till the day I die

Rebel souls 
Deserters we are called 
Chose a gun and threw away the sun
Now these towns 
They all know our name 6-gun sound is our claim to fame
I can hear them say 

Bad company 
And I won't deny
Bad Bad company 
Till the day I die 
Till the day I die
SOLO

Bad
Bad company 
I can't deny 
Bad company 
Till the day I die
And I say it's 
Bad company Oh Yeah---Yeah
Bad company 
Till the day I die Oh Yeah 

Tell me that you are not a thief
Oh But I am 
Bad Company 
It's the way I play 
Dirty for dirty
Oh Somebody Double-crossed me 
Double-cross 
Double-cross

Yeah 
We're Bad company 
Kill in cold blood

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*The way back machine...The Friends of Distinction...*

It sure is mellow grazin' in the grass 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
What a trip just watchin' as the world goes past 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
There are so many good things to see 
While grazin' in the grass 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
Flowers with colours for takin' 
Everything outta sight in the grass
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
The sun beaming down between the leaves 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
And the bir-ir-ir-irds dartin' in and out of the trees 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)

Everything here is so clear, you can see it
And everything here is so real, you can feel it
And it's real, so real, so real, so real, so real, so real
Can you dig it
Whooo-oooh

I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it 
Can you dig it, baby
I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it 
Can you dig it, baby

The sun beaming down between the leaves 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
And the bir-ir-ir-irds dartin' in and out of the trees 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
Everything here is so clear, you can see it
And everything here is so real, you can feel it
And it's real, so real, so real, so real, so real, so real
Can you dig it
Whooo-oooh, yeah
I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it 
Can you dig it, baby
I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it 
Can you dig it, baby

I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it
Can you dig it, baby

I can dig it, he can dig it 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
Oh, let's dig it....


----------



## tomchamp

*Sorry all for my overdose of Bad Co.!*

Well when I 
Want to rock steady, yeah
I know I got to get ready
Close my eyes and let myself go
Listen to baby let the music flow

Chorus: 
Turn on your light
And stay with me awhile
And ease your worried mind
Turn on your light now baby
And stay with me awhile
And rock steady, yeah

When my love yeah
Gets a little too heavy (Rock Steady) 
She's mine and i got to get ready
Close my eyes
And I let myself go (Rock Steady)
Listen to yeah and let the music flow

Chorus 
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

*Last One...I promise!*

mm mm mm mm mm mm mmm

Seagull you fly across the horizon
into the misty morning sun
nobody asked you where you are goin
nobody knows where you're from

Here is a man asking the question
is this really the end of the world
seagull you must of known for a long time
the shape of things to come

Now you fly through the sky
never asking why
and you fly, all around
till somebody shoots you down

Dadadada da da da down mm mm mm mm mm mm

Seagull you fly across the horizon
into the misty morning sun
nobody asked you where you are going
nobody knows where you're from

Now you fly through the sky
never asking why
and you fly all around
till somebody shoots you down

mm mm yeah

Seagull you fly, seagull you fly away
and you'll fly away, today
and you'll fly away, tomorrow
and you'll fly away, leave me to my sorrow

mm mm mm

Seagull go on and fly mm mm mm
fly to your tomorrow, leave me to my sorrow

fly
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## LooseTooth

That one reminds me of one of my favorite books, _Jonathan Livingston Seagull_


----------



## tomchamp

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> That one reminds me of one of my favorite books, _Jonathan Livingston Seagull_



Bach?


----------



## LooseTooth

Bingo.


----------



## jazz lady

Where did we come from? 
Why are we here? 
Where do we go when we die? 
What lies beyond
And what lay before? 
Is anything certain in life? 

They say, life is too short,
The here and the now
And you’re only given one shot
But could there be more,
Have I lived before,
Or could this be all that we’ve got? 

If I die tomorrow
I’d be allright
Because I believe
That after we’re gone
The spirit carries on

I used to be frightened of dying
I used to think death was the end
But that was before
I’m not scared anymore
I know that my soul will transcend

I may never find all the answers
I may never understand why
I may never prove
What I know to be true
But I know that I still have to try

If I die tomorrow
I’d be allright
Because I believe
That after we’re gone
The spirit carries on

Move on, be brave
Don’t weep at my grave
Because I am no longer here
But please never let
Your memory of me disappear

Safe in the light that surrounds me
Free of the fear and the pain
My questioning mind
Has helped me to find
The meaning in my life again
Victoria’s real
I finally feel
At peace with the girl in my dreams
And now that I’m here
It’s perfectly clear
I found out what all of this means

If I die tomorrow
I’d be allright
Because I believe
That after we’re gone
The spirit carries on


----------



## meangirl

I know there's nothing to say
Someone has taken my place
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won't you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff

I know I got nothin' on you
I know there's nothing to do
When times go bad
And you can't get enough
Won't you lay me down in the tall grass
And let me do my stuff

One thing I think you should know
I ain't gonna miss you when you go
Been down so long
I've been tossed around enough
Couldn't you just
Let me go down and do my stuff

I know you're hopin' to find
Someone who's gonna give you piece of mind
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won't you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff

I'm just second hand news
I'm just second hand news


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Where did we come from?
> Why are we here?
> Where do we go when we die?
> What lies beyond
> And what lay before?
> Is anything certain in life?
> 
> If I die tomorrow
> I’d be allright
> Because I believe
> That after we’re gone
> The spirit carries on



That is a beautiful song Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> That is a beautiful song Jazz!


I went to my friend's funeral today and was reflecting on his life and legacy.  His physical presence is gone, but his spirit lives on.


----------



## LooseTooth

"Fields Of Athenry"

By a lonely prison wall, I heard a young girl calling
Michael, they have taken you away,
For you stole Trevelyan's corn,
So the young might see the morn.
Now a prison ship lies waiting in the bay.

Low lie the fields of Athenry
Where once we watched the small free birds fly
Our love was on the wing
We had dreams and songs to sing
It's so lonely round the fields of Athenry.

By a lonely prison wall, I heard a young man calling
Nothing matters, Mary, when you're free
Against the famine and the crown,
I rebelled, they cut me down.
Now you must raise our child with dignity.

By a lonely harbor wall, she watched the last star falling
As the prison ship sailed out against the sky
Sure she'll wait and hope and pray, for her love in Botany Bay
It's so lonely round the fields of Athenry.


----------



## tomchamp

*Happy B-Day! ott*

Otter Cheer
Otters One.
Otters All.
Let's all do the Otter Call.
"Smack. Smack. Smack. Smack." 



Otter Hymn (tune: Jesus Loves Me)
We are Otter brown and black.
God gave us a job to do.
Serve Him well and His world too.
That's the job that we must do. 
Chorus:
Yes we are Otters,
Yes we are Otters,
Yes we are Otters,
We have a job to do. 



Otter Slapping Song
Otters slapping one paw, one paw, one paw.
Otters slapping one paw, this fine day.
Otters slapping two paws, two paws, two paws.
Otters slapping two paws, this fine day.
Otters slapping three paws, three paws, three paws.
Otters slapping three paws, this fine day.
Otters slapping four paws, four paws, four paws.
Otters slapping four paws, this fine day.
Otters go to sleep now, sleep now, sleep now.
Otters go to sleep now, this fine day.
Otters waking up now, up now, up now.
Otters waking up now, this fine day.


----------



## RoseRed

I can't seem to face up to the facts
I'm tense and nervous and I can't relax
I can't sleep 'cause my bed's on fire
Don't touch me I'm a real live wire

Psycho Killer
Qu'est-ce que c'est?
Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
Run run run run run run run away
Psycho Killer
Qu'est-ce que c'est?
Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
Run run run run run run run away

You start a conversation you can't even finish it.
You're talkin' a lot, but you're not sayin' anything.
When I have nothing to say, my lips are sealed.
Say something once, why say it again?

Psycho Killer,
Qu'est-ce que c'est?
Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
Run run run run run run run away
Psycho Killer
Qu'est-ce que c'est?
Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
Run run run run run run run away

Ce que j'ai fait ce soir-là, Ce qu'elle a dit ce soir-là 
Realisant mon espoir,
Je me lance vers la gloire... Ok
We are vain and we are blind
I hate people when they're not polite

Psycho Killer,
Qu'est-ce que c'est?
Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
Run run run run run run run away
Psycho Killer,
Qu'est-ce que c'est?
Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
Run run run run run run run away

Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh...


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Psycho Killer
> Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
> Run run run run run run run away
> Psycho Killer
> Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
> Run run run run run run run away




Funny you should post this RR. Listened to the song on the boat this afternoon. Got stuck in my head. I kept singing it, then half the boys on the boat start singing it. You know when you get a song stuck, it contagous.

Now I'm singing it again


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Funny you should post this RR. Listened to the song on the boat this afternoon. Got stuck in my head. I kept singing it, then half the boys on the boat start singing it. You know when you get a song stuck, it contagous.
> 
> Now I'm sing it again


:earworm:


----------



## chaotic

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Psycho Killer
> Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
> Run run run run run run run away
> Psycho Killer
> Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa far far better
> Run run run run run run run away



I've got a platonic man-crush on the Talking Heads...

I'll post some in a sec..


----------



## chaotic

And you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack
And you may find yourself in another part of the world
And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful
wife
And you may ask yourself-Well...How did I get here?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
How do I work this?
And you may ask yourself
Where is that large automobile?
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful house!
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful wife!
Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...

Water dissolving...and water removing
There is water at the bottom of the ocean
Carry the water at the bottom of the ocean
Remove the water at the bottom of the ocean!

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
What is that beautiful house?
And you may ask yourself
Where does that highway go?
And you may ask yourself
Am I right?...Am I wrong?
And you may tell yourself
MY GOD!...WHAT HAVE I DONE?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...


----------



## chaotic

Nothing can come between us
Nothin gets you down
Nothing strikes your fancy
Nothing turns you on
Somebody is waiting in the hallway
Somebody is falling down the stairs
Set someone free, break someone's heart
Stand up help us out

Ev'rything is divided
Nothing is complete
Ev'rything looks impressive
Do not be deceived
You don't have to wait for more instructions
No one makes a monkey out of me
We lie on our backs, feet in the air
Rest and relaxation, rocket to my brain

Snap into position
Bounce till you ache
Step out of line
And you end up in jail
Bring me a doctor
I have a hole in my head
But they are just people
And I'm not afraid
Doctor Doctor
We have nothing in our pockets
We continue
But we have nothing left to offer
Faces pressed against the window
Hey! they are just my friends
Check this out don't be slick
Break our backs it goes like this . . .

We are born without eyesight
We are born without sin
And our mama protects us
From the cold and the rain
We're in no hurry
sugar and spice
We sing in the darkness
We poen our eyes (open up)

I can't believe it
And people are strange
Our president's crazy
Did you hear what he said
Business and pleasure
Lie right to your face
Divide it in sections
And then give it away

There are no big secrets
Don't believe what you read
We have great big bodies
We got great big heads
Run-a-run-a-run it all together
Check it out - still don't make no sense
Makin' flippy floppy
Tryin to do my best
Lock the door
We kill the beast
Kill it!


----------



## chaotic

Home is where I want to be
Pick me up and turn me round
I feel numb - burn with a weak heart
(So I) guess I must be having fun
The less we say about it the better
Make it up as we go along
Feet on the ground
Head in the sky
It's ok I know nothing's wrong . . nothing

Hi yo I got plenty of time
Hi yo you got light in your eyes
And you're standing here beside me
I love the passing of time
Never for money
Always for love
Cover up + say goodnight . . . say goodnight

Home - is where I want to be
But I guess I'm already there
I come home - -she lifted up her wings
Guess that this must be the place
I can't tell one from another
Did I find you, or you find me?
There was a time Before we were born
If someone asks, this where I'll be . . . where I'll be

Hi yo We drift in and out
Hi yo sing into my mouth
Out of all tose kinds of people
You got a face with a view
I'm just an animal looking for a home
Share the same space for a minute or two
And you love me till my heart stops
Love me till I'm dead
Eyes that light up, eyes look through you
Cover up the blank spots
Hit me on the head Ah ooh


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I went to my friend's funeral today and was reflecting on his life and legacy.  His physical presence is gone, but his spirit lives on.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

>


Thanks, C.  I needed that.   

It was a very hard day yesterday, but I realized afterwards how blessed I was to know this man.


----------



## kwillia

*Ooh-oo child
Things are gonna get easier
Ooh-oo child
Things'll get brighter
Ooh-oo child
Things are gonna get easier
Ooh-oo child
Things'll get brighter

Some day, yeah
We'll get it together and we'll get it all done
Some day
When your head is much lighter
Some day, yeah
We'll walk in the rays of a beautiful sun
Some day
When the world is much brighter

Ooh-oo child
Things are gonna be easier
Ooh-oo child
Things'll get be brighter
Ooh-oo child
Things are gonna be easier
Ooh-oo child
Things'll get be brighter

Some day, yeah
We'll get it together and we'll get it all done
Some day
When your head is much lighter
Some day, yeah
We'll walk in the rays of a beautiful sun
Some day
When the world is much brighter

Some day, yeah
We'll get it together and we'll get it all done
Some day
When your head is much lighter
Some day, yeah
We'll walk in the rays of a beautiful sun
Some day
When the world is much brighter

Ooh-oo child
Things are gonna get easier
Ooh-oo child
Things'll get brighter
Ooh-oo child
Things are gonna get easier
Ooh-oo child
Things'll get brighter
Right now, right now
(You just wait and see how things are gonna be) 

*


----------



## kwillia

*(Oh yeah, ooh) 
Mr. Big Stuff 
Who do you think you are 
Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna get my love 

Now because you wear 
All those fancy clothes (oh yeah) 
And have a big fine car 
O yes you do now 
Do you think I can afford 
To give you my love (oh yeah) 
You think you're higher 
Than every star above 

Mr. Big Stuff 
Who do you think you are 
Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna get my love 

Now I know all the girls 
I've seen you with 
I know you broke their hearts 
One after another now, bit by bit 
You made 'em cry, 
Many poor girls cry 
When they try to keep you happy 
They just try to keep you satisfied 

Mr. Big Stuff, tell me tell me 
Who do you think you are 
Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna get my love 

I'd rather give my love to a poor guy 
That has a love that's true (oh yeah) 
Than to be fooled around and get hurt by you 
Cause when I give my love 
I want love in return (oh yeah) 
Now I know this is a lesson Mr. Big Stuff 
You haven't learned 

Mr. Big Stuff, tell me 
Who do you think you are 
Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna get my love 

Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna break my heart 
Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna make me cry 

Mr. Big Stuff, tell me 
Just who do you think you are 
Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna get my love 
Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna break my heart 
Mr. Big Stuff 
You're never gonna make me cry 
Mr. Big Stuff 
Tell me, tell me
Who do you think you are... 

*


----------



## kwillia

*We're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore We've got the right to choose and There ain't no way well lose it This is our life, this is our song We'll fight the powers that be just Don't pick our destiny 'Cause you dont know us You don't belong We're not gonna take it No we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore Oh, you're so condescending Your gall is never ending We don't want nothin' Not a thing from you Your life is trite and jaded Boring and confiscated If that's your best Your best wont do Whoa, oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh We're right, yeah We're free, yeah We'll fight, yeah You'll see, yeah Whoa, whoa, we're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore We're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore ---- Instrumentanal Interlude ---- Whoa, oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh We're right, yeah We're free, yeah We'll fight, yeah You'll see, yeah We're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore We're not gonna take it, no No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore Just you try and make us We're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore We're not gonna take it, come on No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore *


----------



## kwillia

*I forgot this song... I love this song...*

*Out where the river broke
The bloodwood and the desert oak
Holden wrecks and boiling diesels
Steam in forty five degrees

The time has come
To say fair`s fair
To pay the rent
To pay our share

The time has come
A fact`s a fact
It belongs to them
Let`s give it back

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

The time has come
To say fair`s fair
To pay the rent 
To pay our share

Four wheels scare the cockatoos
From Kintore East to Yuendemu
The western desert
Lives and breathes
In forty five degrees

I said, the time has come
To say fair`s fair
To pay the rent
To pay our share

The time has come
A fact`s a fact
It belongs to them
Let`s give it back

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

The time has come
To say fair`s fair
To pay the rent now
To pay our share

The time has come
A fact`s a fact
It belongs to them
We`re gonna give it back

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

*


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> *We're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore We've got the right to choose and There ain't no way well lose it This is our life, this is our song We'll fight the powers that be just Don't pick our destiny 'Cause you dont know us You don't belong We're not gonna take it No we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore Oh, you're so condescending Your gall is never ending We don't want nothin' Not a thing from you Your life is trite and jaded Boring and confiscated If that's your best Your best wont do Whoa, oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh We're right, yeah We're free, yeah We'll fight, yeah You'll see, yeah Whoa, whoa, we're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore We're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore ---- Instrumentanal Interlude ---- Whoa, oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh We're right, yeah We're free, yeah We'll fight, yeah You'll see, yeah We're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore We're not gonna take it, no No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore Just you try and make us We're not gonna take it No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore We're not gonna take it, come on No, we ain't gonna take it We're not gonna take it anymore *


  Paragraphs are your friend.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Paragraphs are your friend.


That's how it cut 'n pasted... I ain't fixin' it. I ain't gonna take your edits and critiques anymore.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Paragraphs are your friend.


Amen.  Let us pray.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's how it cut 'n pasted... I ain't fixin' it. I ain't gonna take your edits and critiques anymore.


Hmm...I seem to remember YOU busting me for that on more than one occasion.  

That reminds me of a song:

Oh we're not gonna take it 
No, we ain't gonna take it 
Oh we're not gonna take it anymore 

We've got the right to choose it 
There ain't no way we'll lost it 
This is our life, this is our song 

We'll fight the powers that be just 
Don't pick our destiny 'cause 
You don't know us, you don't belong 

Oh we're not gonna take it 
No, we ain't gonna take it 
Oh we're not gonna take it anymore 

Oh you're so condescending 
Your gall is neverending 
We don't want nothin', not a thing from you 

Your life is trite and jaded 
Boring and confiscated 
If that's your best, your best won't do 

Oh Oh 

We're right (yeah) 
We're free (yeah) 
We'll fight (yeah) 
You'll see (yeah) 

Oh we're not gonna take it 
No, we ain't gonna take it 
Oh we're not gonna take it anymore 

Oh we're not gonna take it 
No, we ain't gonna take it 
Oh we're not gonna take it anymore 

No way 

Oh Oh 

We're right (yeah) 
We're free (yeah) 
We'll fight (yeah) 
You'll see (yeah) 

Oh we're not gonna take it 
No, we ain't gonna take it 
Oh we're not gonna take it anymore 

Oh we're not gonna take it 
No, we ain't gonna take it 
Oh we're not gonna take it anymore 

Just you try and make us 
We're not gonna take it 
Come on! 

No, we ain't gonna take it 
You're all worthless and weak 
We're not gonna take it anymore 

Now drop and give me twenty 
We're not gonna take it 
Oh crinch pin 

No, we ain't gonna take it 
Oh you and your uniform 
We're not gonna take it anymore


----------



## RoseRed

With the heartbreak open
So much you can’t hide
Put on a little makeup makeup
Make sure they get your good side good side

If the words unspoken
Get stuck in your throat
Send a treasure token token
Write it on a pound note pound note

Don’t drink don’t smoke - what do you do? 
Don’t drink don’t smoke - what do you do? 
Subtle innuends follow
There must be something inside he’s hiding

We don’t follow fashion
That would be a joke
You know we’re going to set them set them
So everyone can take note take note

When they saw you kneeling
Crying words that you mean
Opening their eyeballs eyeballs
Pretending that you’re al green al green

No one’s gonna tell me
What’s wrong or what’s right
Or tell me who to eat with sleep with
Or that I’ve won the big fight big fight

Look out or they’ll tell you
You’re a superstar
Two weeks and you’re an all time legend
I think the games have gone much too far

If the words unspoken
Get stuck in your throat
Send a treasure token token
Write it on a pound note pound note

Don’t drink don’t smoke - what do you do? 
Don’t drink... etc.


----------



## LooseTooth

chaotic said:
			
		

> I've got a platonic man-crush on the Talking Heads...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Don’t drink don’t smoke - what do you do?
> Don’t drink don’t smoke - what do you do?
> Subtle innuendos follow
> There must be something inside he’s hiding


  I love me some Adam Ant.


----------



## meangirl

Creed

6 Feet Underground

Please come now
I think I'm falling
Holding on to all I think is safe
It seems I've found the road to nowhere
And I'm trying to escape
I yelled back when i heard thunder
But I'm down to one last breath
And with it let me say
Let me say...

CHORUS
Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge 
And I'm thinking
Maybe six feet ain't so far down

I'm looking down
Now that it's over
Reflecting on all of my mistakes
I thought I found the road to somewhere
Somewhere in His grace
I cried out
Heaven save me
But I'm down to one last breath
And with it let me say
Let me say...

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge
And I'm thinkin
Maybe six feet ain't so far down

(repeat chorus)

I'm so far down

Sad eyes follow me
But I still belive there's something left for me
So please come stay with me
Cause I still believe there's something left for you and me
For you and me
For you and me

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge 
And I'm thinking

Hold me now 
I'm six feet from the edge 
And I'm thinking
Maybe six feet ain't so far down....

(repeat chorus)

Please come now
I think I'm falling
Holding on to all I think is safe...


----------



## LooseTooth

FSU band (boo, hiss)


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> FSU band (boo, hiss)


----------



## meangirl

Green Day

Holiday
Say, Hey!

Hear the sound of the falling rain
Coming down like an Armageddon flame (Hey!)
The shame
The ones who died without a name

Hear the dogs howling out of key
To a hymn called "Faith and Misery" (Hey!)
And bleed, the company lost the war today

I beg to dream and differ from the hollow lies
This is the dawning of the rest of our lives
On holiday

Hear the drum pounding out of time
Another protestor has crossed the line (Hey!)
To find, the money's on the other side

Can I get another Amen? (Amen!)
There's a flag wrapped around a score of men (Hey!)
A gag, a plastic bag on a monument

I beg to dream and differ from the hollow lies
This is the dawning of the rest of our lives
On holiday

(Hey!)
(Say, Hey!)

"The representative from California has the floor"

Zieg Heil to the president gasman
Bombs away is your punishment
Pulverize the Eiffel towers
Who criticize your government
Bang bang goes the broken glass and
Kill all the fags that don't agree
Trials by fire, setting fire
Is not a way that's meant for me
Just cause, just cause, because we're outlaws yeah!

I beg to dream and differ from the hollow lies
This is the dawning of the rest of our lives
I beg to dream and differ from the hollow lies
This is the dawning of the rest of our lives

This is our lives on holiday


----------



## LooseTooth

I hear the seminole fight song in the distance...


----------



## jazz lady

*Rockin' on out of here...Free from '70...*

Whoa-oh-oh-oh-whoa 

There she stood in the street 
smilin' from her head to her feet; 

I said, "Hey, what is this?
Now maybe, baby,
maybe she's in need of a kiss." 

I said, "Hey, what's your name? 
Maybe we can see things the same. 

"Now don't you wait, or hesitate. 
Let's move before they raise the parking rate." 

All right now, baby, it's a-all right now.
All right now, baby, it's a-all right now. 

(Let me tell you now) 

I took her home to my place,
Watchin' every move on her face; 

She said, "Look, what's your game?
Are you tryin' to put me to shame?" 

I said "Slow, don't go so fast, 
don't you think that love can last?" 

She said, "Love, Lord above, 
now you're tryin' to trick me in love." 

All right now, baby, it's a-all right now.
All right now, baby, it's a-all right now. 

  :guitar:


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> Zieg Heil




Now you're scaring me...


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I hear the seminole fight song in the distance...




   My link didn't work..ugh  

http://community-2.webtv.net/The-Johnz/THEHISTORYOFTHEWAR/


----------



## jazz lady

*Now some Bad Company...*

If I hear you knockin
Darlin' On my door
Ain't no way that I'm gonna answer, Babe
Cuz' cheatin' is a one thing 
And lyin' is another
That's when I say
It's over 
That's It I'm gonna quit
Yeah!

You Know I ain't complainin'
Just tryin' to understand
What makes a woman Do 
the things she does
One day she'll love ya'
The next day she'll leave ya
Why can't we have it Baby'
Just the way it used to be

Why can't we have it baby

Cuz I'm a man
I got my pride 
Don't need no woman to hurt me inside
I need love 
Like any other
So go on and leave me
Leave me for another

GOOD!
Lovin' gone bad
Good! Lovin' gone bad
Good lovin gone bad
I'm a sad man
Get outta my way 
Cuz' Baby I'm a bad Man
Now Now!


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I took her home to my place,
> Watchin' every move on her face;
> 
> She said, "Look, what's your game?
> Are you tryin' to put me to shame?"
> 
> I said "Slow, don't go so fast,
> don't you think that love can last?"
> 
> She said, "Love, Lord above,
> now you're tryin' to trick me in love."
> 
> All right now, baby, it's a-all right now.
> All right now, baby, it's a-all right now.
> 
> :guitar:



I LOVE this song Jazz!


----------



## LooseTooth

No, no. No dear God she isn't!



It's just a cruel joke!



Say it is 



:sad:


----------



## LooseTooth

FSU Fan


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> I LOVE this song Jazz!


Me, too.  I had it cranked up on the stereo with the top down while cruising home tonight.


----------



## jazz lady

*Loves me some Slow Hand...*

You've been told
so maybe it's time that you learned
You've been sold
Maybe it's time that you earned

I can't stand it
You're fooling around
I can't stand it
You're running around
I won't stand it
You're fooling around with my heart

I'll explain
I feel like I'm being used
Make it plain
So you don't get confused

I can't stand it
You're fooling around
I won't stand it
You're running around
I can't stand it
You're fooling around with my heart 

I can't stand it
You're running around
I can't stand it
You're fooling around
I can't stand it
You're playing around with my heart

it was time
Time for me to let you know
Ain't no crime
No crime to let your feelings show

I can't stand it
You're running around
I can't stand it
You're playing around
I won't stand it
You're fooling around
I can't stand it
You're running around
I stand it
You're playing around
I can't stand it
You're fooling around
I can't stand it
You're running around
I can't stand it
You're fooling around
I won't stand it
You're fooling around
I won't stand it
You're fooling around
I won't stand it
Playing around
I won't stand it
You're running around with my heart
You're fooling around with my heart 

:guitar:


----------



## LooseTooth

Not ze whipz!  

OK back to za muzic


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Really?  You have seen nothing yet.


Shall I leave the thread so you two can be alone?  

For you two, a little BTO:


I met a devil woman, she took my heart away
She said I had it comin' to me, but I wanted it that way
I think that any love is good lovin'
And so I took what I could get, mmm
Oooh, oooh, she looked at me with big brown eyes
And said

You ain't seen nothin' yet
B-B-B-Baby, you just ain't seen nothin' yet
Here's something that you never gonna forget
B-B-B-Baby, you just ain't seen nothin' yet

And now I'm feelin' better, 'cause I found out for sure
She took me to her doctor and he told me of a cure
He said that any love is good love
So I took what I could get, yes, I took what I could get
Oooh, and she looked at me with big brown eyes
And said

You ain't seen nothin' yet
B-B-B-Baby, you just ain't seen nothin' yet
Here's something, here's something that you're never gonna forget
B-B-B-Baby, you just ain't seen nothin' yet
You need educated

[break]

Any love is good love
So I took what I could get, yes, I took what I could get
And then, and then, and then she looked at me with big brown eyes
And said

You ain't seen nothin' yet
Baby, you just ain't seen nothin' yet
Here's something, here's something, 
here's something, mama, you're never gonna forget
B-B-B-Baby, you just ain't seen nu-nu-nu-nothin' yet
You ain't been around

You ain't seen nothin' yet
I know I ain't seen nothin' yet
I know I ain't seen nothin' yet
Baby, Baby, Baby
You ain't seen nothin' yet


----------



## LooseTooth

Jazz's song reminds me of this one...

City girls just seem to find out early how to open doors with just a smile. 
A rich old man and she won't have to worry.
She'll dress up all in lace and go in style. 
Late at night a big old house gets lonely,
I guess every form of refuge has its price. 
And it breaks her heart to think her love 
is only given to a man with hands as cold as ice. 
So she tells him she must go out for the evening
to comfort an old friend who's feeling down. 
But he knows where she's going as she's leaving,
she’s headed for the cheating side of town. 
You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise. 
I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. 

On the other side of town a boy is waiting with fiery eyes and dreams no one could steal. 
She drives on through the nice anticipating cause he makes her feel the way she used to feel. 
She rushes to his arms, they fall together. She whispers that it's only for awhile. 
She swears that soon she'll be coming back forever, she pulls away and leaves him with a smile. 
You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise. 
I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. 

She gets up and pours herself a strong one and stares out at the stars up in the sky. 
Another night, it's gonna be a long one, she draws the shade and hangs her head to cry. 
She wonders how it ever got this crazy, she thinks about a boy she knew in school. 
Did she get tired or did she just get lazy? She's so far gone she feels just like a fool. 
My, oh my, you sure know how to arrange things, you set it up so well, so carefully. 
Ain't it funny how your new life didn't change things, 
you're still the same old girl you used to be.
You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise. 
I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. 
There ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. Honey, you can't hide your lying eyes.


----------



## meangirl

Keane

Somewhere Only We Know

I walked across an empty land
I knew the pathway like the back of my hand
I felt the earth beneath my feet
Sat by the river and it made me complete 
Oh simple thing where have you gone
I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
So tell me when you're gonna let me in
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin 

I came across a fallen tree
I felt the branches of it looking at me
Is this the place we used to love?
Is this the place that I've been dreaming of? 

Oh simple thing where have you gone
I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
So tell me when you're gonna let me in
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin 

And if you have a minute why don't we go
Talk about it somewhere only we know?
This could be the end of everything
So why don't we go
Somewhere only we know? 

Oh simple thing where have you gone
I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
So tell me when you're gonna let me in
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin 

And if you have a minute why don't we go
Talk about it somewhere only we know?
This could be the end of everything
So why don't we go
Somewhere only we know? 

This could be the end of everything
So why don't we go
Somewhere only we know?


----------



## meangirl

Great music tonight you two!


----------



## jazz lady

*Now a little Hall & Oates...*

You’re a rich girl, and you’ve gone too far
’cause you know it don’t matter anyway
You can rely on the old man’s money
You can rely on the old man’s money

It’s a b!tch girl but it’s gone too far
’cause you know it don’t matter anyway
Say money but it won’t get you too far,
Get you too far

And don’t you know, don’t you know
That it’s wrong to take what is given you
So far gone, on your own
You can get along if you try to be strong
But you’ll never be strong
’cause

You’re a rich girl, and you’ve gone too far
’cause you know it don’t matter anyway
You can rely on the old man’s money
You can rely on the old man’s money

It’s a b!tch girl and it’s gone too far
’cause you know it don’t matter anyway
Say money but it won’t get you too far,
Get you too far

High and dry, out of the rain
It’s so easy to hurt others when you can’t feel pain
And don’t you know that a love can’t grow
’cause there’s too much to give, ’cause you’d rather live
For the thrill of it all, oh

You’re a rich girl, and you’ve gone too far
’cause you know it don’t matter anyway
You can rely on the old man’s money
You can rely on the old man’s money

It’s a b!tch girl and it’s gone too far
’cause you know it don’t matter anyway
Say money but it won’t get you too far,
Say money but it won’t get you too far,
Say money but it won’t get you too far,
Get you too far

And you say
You can rely on the old man’s money
You can rely on the old man’s money
You’re a rich girl, a rich girl
Oh, you’re a rich rich girl yeah

Say money but it won’t get you too far,
Oh, get ya too far


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> I'm getting old and I need something to rely on
> So tell me when you're gonna let me in
> I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin




Never heard it, but it is touching 

Nobody wants to be old and alone


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Great music tonight you two!


Thanks.  These were all songs I heard on my way home tonight (except for the BTO one) and I was jammin' to the tunes.


----------



## LooseTooth

Jazz I'm sorry about your friend, but I'm glad you have such a great attitude about it


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Never heard it, but it is touching
> 
> Nobody wants to be old and alone


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Jazz I'm sorry about your friend, but I'm glad you have such a great attitude about it


Thanks.    Death is an part of living and something we all must go through eventually.  I've had way too much death in my life in the past few years and am trying to put it into perspective by focusing on the positive rather than the negative.  I am celebrating the lives of those who have touched mine rather than focusing on the pain on losing that part of my life.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks.  These were all songs I heard on my way home tonight (except for the BTO one) and I was jammin' to the tunes.




I love to jam out in the car.    It'd be a lot more fun if I had a convertible like you do though!


----------



## LooseTooth

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks.    Death is an part of living and something we all must go through eventually.  I've had way too much death in my life in the past few years and am trying to put it into perspective by focusing on the positive rather than the negative.  I am celebrating the lives of those who have touched mine rather than focusing on the pain on losing that part of my life.





I'll try to remember this.


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

>



NOT intended to be funny :sad:


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> NOT intended to be funny :sad:




So sorry.


----------



## meangirl

Nickelback

Why Don't You & I

Since the moment I spotted you
Like runnin' around with little wings on my shoes
My stomach's filled with butterflies, and it's alright
Bouncin' round from cloud to cloud
I got the feeling like I'm never gonna come down
If I said I didn't like it then you'd know I lied

Every time I try to talk to you
I get tongue tied
Turns out everything I say to you
Comes out wrong, and never comes out right

So I'll say why don't you and I get together
Take on the world and be together forever
Heads we will and tails we'll try again
And I'll say why don't you and I hold each other 
Fly to the moon and straight onto heaven
Cause without you they're never gonna let me in

When's this fever gonna break?
I think I've handled more than any man can take
I'm like a lovesick puppy chasing you around, and it's alright
Bouncin' round from cloud to cloud
I got the feeling like I'm never gonna come down
If I said I didn't like it then you'd know I lied

Every time I try to talk to you
I get tongue tied
Turns out everything I say to you
Comes out wrong and never comes out right

So I'll say why don't you and I get together
Take on the world and be together forever
Heads we will and tails we'll try again
And I'll say why don't you and I hold each other 
Fly to the moon and straight onto heaven
Cause without you they're never gonna let me in

And slowly I begin to realize this is never gonna end
And right about the same time you walk by and I say
Oh here we go again.. oh
Every time I try to talk to you
I get tongue tied
Turns out everything I say to you
Comes out wrong and never comes out right

So I'll say why don't you and I get together
Take on the world and be together forever
Heads we will and tails we'll try again
And I'll say why don't you and I hold each other
Fly to the moon and straight onto heaven
Cause without you they're never gonna let me in


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I'll try to remember this.


Believe me, it's "lessons learned" after many years of struggle and introspection.  

Last song, then I'm taking my tipsy arse off to bed:

Da da, da da

Ah, ho-oo-oh-oo

Fearless people,
Careless needle.
Harsh words spoken,
And lives are broken.

Forceful ageing,
Help me I’m fading.
Heaven’s waiting,
It’s time to move on.

Crossing that bridge,
With lessons I’ve learned.
Playing with fire,
And not getting burned.
I may not know what you’re going through.
But time is the space,
Between me and you.
Life carries on... it goes on.

Just say die,
And that would be pessimistic.
In your mind,
We can walk across the water.
Please don’t cry,
It’s just a prayer for the dying.
I just don’t know what’s got into me.

Been crossin’ that bridge,
With lessons I’ve learned.
...learned...............

Playing with fire,
And not getting burned.
...burned burned...

I may not know what you’re going through,
But time is the space,
Between me and you. 

There is a light through that window
...light through that window...
Hold on say yes, while people say no

Life carries on
...on on on...
Ohh!
It goes on....oh-ee-oh, whoa-ee-oh ho oh...

I’m crossing that bridge, 
With lessons I’ve learned.... 
I’m playing with fire, 
And not getting burned.... 
I may not know what you’re going through.
But time is the space,
Between me and you. 
There is a light through that window. 
Hold on say yes, while people say no

’cause life carries on....oh-ee-oh, whoa-ee-oh ho on...
It goes on....oh-ee-on,
It goes on.
Whoah.
Whoah.
Life carries on.

When nothing else matters.

When nothing else matters.

I just don’t know what’s got into me.

It’s just a prayer for the dying.
...dying dying dying dying...

For the dying.


----------



## meangirl

Good Night Jazz. Sweet dreams.


----------



## LooseTooth

Night Jazz, don't trip on your way. I would, but I'm already laying down.

I guess since I didn't sleep last night, maybe I should now?   

Night MEANY


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Night Jazz, don't trip on your way. I would, but I'm already laying down.
> 
> I guess since I didn't sleep last night, maybe I should now?
> 
> Night MEANY



Good Night LT!  Get your azz in bed!


----------



## morganj614

*You
        With your masquerading
        And you
        Always contemplating
        What to do
        In case heaven has found you
        Can't you see
        That it's all around you
        So follow me

        Hey come on, babe
        Follow me
        I'm the Pied Piper
        Follow me
        I'm the Pied Piper
        And I'll show you where it's at
        Come on, babe
        Can't you see
        I'm the Pied Piper
        Trust in me
        I'm the Pied Piper
        And I'll show you where it's at

        Girl
        Don't be scared to move
        Hey, babe
        What are you tryin' to prove
        It ain't true
        That your life has kicked you
        It's your mind
        And that's all that's trickin' you
        So step in line

        Come on, babe
         Follow me
        Come on, babe
        Trust in me
        Come on, babe
        Can't you see
        Come on, babe
        Follow me
        I'm the Pied Piper*


----------



## jazz lady

*Worse earworm EVER...*

97.7 is having problems with their new equipment, so they're pulling stuff out of the old vaults to play until it can be fixed.  

They played THIS song this morning and I can't get it out of my head:

Michael row the boat ashore, hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, hallelujah

My brothers and sisters are all aboard, hallelujah
My brothers and sisters are all aboard, hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, hallelujah

The river is deep and the river is wide, hallelujah
Milk and honey on the other side, hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, hallelujah

Jordan's river is chilly and cold, hallelujah
Chills the body but not the soul, hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, hallelujah


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> 97.7 is having problems with their new equipment, so they're pulling stuff out of the old vaults to play until it can be fixed



I thought that was only sung at Church Camp.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I thought that was only sung at Church Camp.


Apparently not.


----------



## kwillia

Day – O   Day – O 

Day light come and I wanna go home 

Day,     is a day,     is a day,        is a day ,       is a day ay ay - O,  

Daylight come and I wanna go home

Work all night on a drink of rum  ( daylight come and I wanna go home)
Stack bananas till the morning come ( Day light come and I wanna go home)

Come Mister Tally Man tally me bananas  ( daylight come and I wanna go home)  
Come Mister Tally Man tally me bananas  ( daylight come and I wanna go home)  

Lift    6 hand,  7 hand, 8 hand bunch,     (daylight come and I wanna go home) 
Lift    6 hand,  7 hand, 8 hand bunch,     (daylight come and I wanna go home) 

A beautiful bunch of ripe bananas   ( daylight come and I wanna go home)
They hide the deadly black tarantula  (daylight come and I wanna go home)
Clerk man checks but he checks with caution(daylight come and I wanna go home
My back is broke with sheer exhaustion  ( daylight come and I wanna go home)

Day – O  Day ay ay – O   Daylight come and I wanna go home  
Day – O  Day ay ay – O   Daylight come and I wanna go home  
Day – O  Day ay ay – O   Daylight come and I wanna go home  
Day – O  Day ay ay – O   Daylight come and I wanna go home


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Day – O Day – O
> 
> Day light come and I wanna go home
> 
> Day, is a day, is a day, is a day , is a day ay ay - O,
> 
> Daylight come and I wanna go home


THANK YOU!!!    That is a MUCH better earworm.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!!    That is a MUCH better earworm.


It's been running thru my mind ever since I thought of posting it...


----------



## jazz lady

*heard this beautiful tune by Stevie Wonder this morning...*

Like a long lonely stream, I keep running towards a dream, moving on, moving on,
Like a branch on a tree, I keep reaching to be free, moving on, moving on.
Cause there's a place in the sun where there's hope for everyone,
where my poor, restless heart's gotta run.
There's a place in the sun and before my life is done, got to find me a place in the sun.

Like an old dusty road, I get weary from the load, moving on, moving on.
Like this tired troubled earth, I've been rolling since my birth, moving on, moving on.
There's a place in the sun where there's hope for everyone,
where my poor, restless heart's gotta run.
There's a place in the sun and before my life is done, got to find me a place in the sun.

You know when times are bad and you're feeling sad, I want you to always remember,
yes, there's a place in the sun where there's hope for everyone
where my poor, restless heart's gotta run.
There's a place in the sun where there's hope for everyone,
where my poor, restless heart's gotta run…


----------



## otter

Letting Go - Suzy Bogguss

She'll take the painting in the hallway,
The one she did in jr. high
And that old lamp up in the attic,
She'll need some light to study by.

She's had 18 years to get ready for this day
She should be past the tears, she cries some anyway

Oh oh letting go
There's nothing in the way now,
Oh letting go, there's room enough to fly
And even though, she's spent her whole life waiting,
It's never easy letting go.

Mother sits down at the table
So many things she'd like to do
Spend more time out in the garden
Now she can get those books read too.

She's had 18 years to get ready for this day
She should be past the tears, she cries some anyway.

Oh oh letting go
There's nothing in the way now,
Oh letting go, there's room enough to fly
And even though, she's spent her whole life waiting,
It's never easy letting go.

Oh oh letting go
There's nothing in the way now,
Oh letting go, there's room enough to fly
And even though, she's spent her whole life waiting,
It's never easy letting go.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Day – O   Day – O
> 
> Day light come and I wanna go home
> 
> Day,     is a day,     is a day,        is a day ,       is a day ay ay - O,
> 
> Daylight come and I wanna go home
> 
> Work all night on a drink of rum  ( daylight come and I wanna go home)
> Stack bananas till the morning come ( Day light come and I wanna go home)
> 
> Come Mister Tally Man tally me bananas  ( daylight come and I wanna go home)
> Come Mister Tally Man tally me bananas  ( daylight come and I wanna go home)
> 
> Lift    6 hand,  7 hand, 8 hand bunch,     (daylight come and I wanna go home)
> Lift    6 hand,  7 hand, 8 hand bunch,     (daylight come and I wanna go home)
> 
> A beautiful bunch of ripe bananas   ( daylight come and I wanna go home)
> They hide the deadly black tarantula  (daylight come and I wanna go home)
> Clerk man checks but he checks with caution(daylight come and I wanna go home
> My back is broke with sheer exhaustion  ( daylight come and I wanna go home)
> 
> Day – O  Day ay ay – O   Daylight come and I wanna go home
> Day – O  Day ay ay – O   Daylight come and I wanna go home
> Day – O  Day ay ay – O   Daylight come and I wanna go home
> Day – O  Day ay ay – O   Daylight come and I wanna go home



:beetlejuice:


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> Letting Go - Suzy Bogguss
> 
> There's nothing in the way now,
> Oh letting go, there's room enough to fly
> And even though, she's spent her whole life waiting,
> It's never easy letting go.


I love this song...


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The party's over
> It's time to call it a day
> They've burst your pretty balloon
> And taken the moon away
> It's time to wind up the masquerade
> Just make your mind up the piper must be paid
> 
> The party's over
> The candles flicker and dim
> You danced and dreamed through the night
> It seemed to be right just being with him
> Now you must wake up, all dreams must end
> Take off your makeup, the party's over
> It's all over, my friend
> 
> The party's over
> It's time to call it a day
> Now you must wake up, all dreams must end
> Take off your makeup, the party's over
> It's all over, my friend
> 
> It's all over, my friend


Great Party.
Thanks.


----------



## cattitude

otter said:
			
		

> Letting Go - Suzy Bogguss
> 
> She'll take the painting in the hallway,
> The one she did in jr. high
> And that old lamp up in the attic,
> She'll need some light to study by.
> 
> She's had 18 years to get ready for this day
> She should be past the tears, she cries some anyway
> 
> Oh oh letting go
> There's nothing in the way now,
> Oh letting go, there's room enough to fly
> And even though, she's spent her whole life waiting,
> It's never easy letting go.
> 
> Mother sits down at the table
> So many things she'd like to do
> Spend more time out in the garden
> Now she can get those books read too.
> 
> She's had 18 years to get ready for this day
> She should be past the tears, she cries some anyway.
> 
> Oh oh letting go
> There's nothing in the way now,
> Oh letting go, there's room enough to fly
> And even though, she's spent her whole life waiting,
> It's never easy letting go.
> 
> Oh oh letting go
> There's nothing in the way now,
> Oh letting go, there's room enough to fly
> And even though, she's spent her whole life waiting,
> It's never easy letting go.


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Great Party.
> Thanks.


You're welcome. Glad to have you and the missus over, neighbor.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>


  I know.  It's so hard.


----------



## jazz lady

*Back to the music...some Blackfoot...*

Well, another day, another dollar, after I've sang and hollered,
Oh, it's my way of living, and I can't change a thing.
Another town is drawing near. Oh, baby, I wish you were here!
But the only way I can see you, darlin', is in my dreams.
It's a highway song.. you sing it on and on.. on and on..

Well, the hurt you leave behind, it's the hurt that's on your mind.
Oh, and last night's show took its toll on me.
Well the city lights fly by me, as I lay my body in my bed,
Oh, and dreams of you Dance through my head.
It's a highway song.. you sing it on and on.. on and on..
Highway song.. is as lonely.. as the road I'm on..

It's those big wheels are ready to roll. We've be flyin' high and so low.
Lord, and all this madness, ain't crazy as it seems.
Everywhere, they stop and stare. I'm just a stranger on this road.
Oh, I stand alone, only in my dream.
Highway song.. you sing it on and on.. on and on..
Highway song.. is as lonely.. as the road I'm on..
Highway song.. you sing it on and on.. on and on..
Highway song.. is as lonely.. as the road I'm on..

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*Saw Dan Ackroyd on TV the other night and it reminded me of...*

Bow bow bow... 

(Um, do that again) 

Bow bow bow... 

Have you ever heard of a wish sandwich? 
A wish sandwich is the kind of a sandwich 
where you have two slices of bread and you, 
hee hee hee, wish you had some meat... 

Bow bow bow... 

Ummm... the other day I had a ricochet biscuit. 
A ricochet biscuit is the kind of a biscuit that's 
supposed to bounce back off the wall into your mouth. 
If it don't bounce back... you go hungry! 

Bow bow bow... 

Umm, umm, umm... the other day I had a cool water 
sandwich and a Sunday-go-to-meetin' bun... 

Bow bow bow... 

Hee hee hee hee... What da ya want for nothing? ... 
a rubber biscuit? 

Bow bow bow...


----------



## jazz lady

*Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes...*

Won't you come to Florida for a vacation?
The tan developer beckons from the television
They know they got me because I'm an insomniac
Records, detergents, here's the latest Pontiac
The got me so conditioned now that 
When they talk I just react
Why they throwing it all at me?

I'm so
I'm so
I'm so anxious

Hard sell pressure got to keep the motor running
Stimulate your need to satisfy something
You don't want to be the one who never gets in line
You don't want to be the one who's always left behind
Pick up that phone you're running out of time
Why they throwing it all at me?

I'm so
I'm so
I'm so anxious

I'm so
I'm so
I'm so anxious

I know you're worrying what will the people say?
I know you're worrying you've got bills to pay
Worrying will the backwash get you?
The undertow drag you out?

You don't want to be the one who never gets in line
You don't want to be the one who's always left behind
Pick up that phone, quick you're running out of time
Why they throwing it all at me?
Why they throwing it all at me?
Why they throwing it all at me?

I'm so
I'm so
I'm so anxious

I'm so
I'm so
I'm so anxious


----------



## jazz lady

*The Kinks...*

Woke up this morning, started to sneeze
I had a cigarette and a cup of tea
I looked in the mirror what did I see
A nine stone weakling with knobbly knees
I did my knees bend press ups touch my toes
I had another sneeze and I blew my nose
I looked in the mirror at my pigeon chest
I had to put on my clothes because it made me depressed
Surely there must be a way
For me to change the shape I’m in
Dissatisfied is what I am
I want to be a better man

Superman superman wish I could fly like superman
Superman superman I want to be like superman
I want to be like superman
Superman superman wish I could fly like superman

Woke up this morning, what did I see
A big black cloud hanging over me
I switched on the radio and nearly dropped dead
The news was so bad that I fell out of bed
There was a gas strike, oil strike, lorry strike, bread strike
Got to be a superman to survive
Gas bills, rent bills, tax bills, phone bills
I’m such a wreck but I’m staying alive

[look in the paper, what do I see,
Robbery, violence, insanity.]

Hey girl we’ve got to get out of this place
There’s got to be something better than this
I need you, but I hate to see you this way
If I were superman then we’d fly away
I’d really like to change the world
And save it from the mess it’s in
I’m too weak, I’m so thin
I’d like to fly but I can’t even swim

Superman superman I want to fly like superman
Superman superman wish I could fly like superman
Superman superman wish I could fly like superman
Superman superman I want to be like superman
Superman superman I want to fly like superman


----------



## jazz lady

*The Babys...*

Everytime I think of you
It always turns out good
Everytime I've held you
I thought you understood
People say a love like ours
Will surely pass
But I know a love like ours
Will last and last

But maybe I was wrong
Not knowing how our love should go
(How our love, how our love should go)
But I wasn't wrong
In knowing how our love would grow
(How our love, how our love would grow)
And everytime I think of you
Everytime
Everytime I think of you
Every single time
It always turns out good

Seasons come and seasons go
But our love will never die
Let me hold you darlin'
So you won't cry
'Cause people say that our love affair
Will never last
But we know a love like ours
Will never pass

But maybe I was wrong
Not knowing how our love should go
(How our love, how our love should go)
But I wasn't wrong
In knowing how our love would grow
(How our love, how our love would grow)
And everytime I think of you
Everytime
Everytime I think of you
Every single time
It always turns out good

People say a love like ours
Will surely pass
But I know a love like ours
Will last and last

But maybe I was wrong
Not knowing how our love should go
(How our love, how our love should go)
But I wasn't wrong
In knowing how our love would grow
(How our love, how our love would grow)

Everytime I think of you
Everytime I think of you
Everytime I think of you
It always turns out good

Everytime I think of you
Everytime I think of you
Everytime I think of you (everytime)
Everytime I think of you (think of you)
Everytime I think of you (everytime)
Everytime I think of you (think of you)


----------



## tomchamp

Well you're dirty and sweet
Clad in black don't look back and I love you
You're dirty and sweet, oh yeah
Well you're slim and you're weak
You've got the teeth of the hydra upon you
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl

Get it on, bang a gong, get it on
Get it on, bang a gong, get it on

Well you're built like a car
You've got a hub cap diamond star halo
You're built like a car, oh yeah
Well you're an untamed youth
That's the truth with your cloak full of eagles
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl

Get it on, bang a gong, get it on
Get it on, bang a gong, get it on - oh

Well you're windy and wild
You've got the blues in your shoes and your stockings
You're windy and wild, oh yeah
Well you're built like a car
You've got a hub cap diamond star halo
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl

Get it on, bang a gong, get it on
Get it on, bang a gong, get it on - ooh

Well you're dirty and sweet
Clad in black, don't look back and I love you
You're dirty and sweet, oh yeah
Well you dance when you walk
So let's dance, take a chance, understand me
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl

Get it on, bang a gong, get it on
Get it on, bang a gong, get it on - ow
Get it on, bang a gong, get it on - ow - get it on - mh

Get it on, bang a gong, get it on - a-a-a-a
Get it on, bang a gong, get it on - a-a-a-a ....
Take me, for a meanwhile I'm still thinking ....
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## kwillia

A song medley for Mr. I-thought-they-were-brown...

*Blue eyes
Baby's got blue eyes
Like a deep blue sea
On a blue blue day
Blue eyes
Baby's got blue eyes
When the morning comes
I'll be far away
And I say

Blue eyes
Holding back the tears
Holding back the pain
Baby's got blue eyes
And she's alone again

Blue eyes
Baby's got blue eyes
Like a clear blue sky
Watching over me
Blue eyes
I love blue eyes
When I'm by her side
Where I long to be
I will see

Blue eyes laughing in the sun
Laughing in the rain
Baby's got blue eyes
And I am home, and I am home again
*


----------



## kwillia

*I have got you under my skin 
I've got you deep in the heart of me 

So deep in my heart 
You're nearly a part of me 
I've got you under my skin 

I have tried so not to give in 
I have said to myself this affair 
Never gonna go somewhere 

But why should I try to resist 
When baby I know so well 
That I've got you under my skin 

I would sacrafice anything 
Come what might 
For the sake of holding you near 
In spite of a warning voice 
That comes in the night 
It repeats and it shouts in my ear 

Don't you know blue-eyes 
You never can win 
Use your mentality 
Wake up to reality 

But each time I do 
Just the thought of you 
Makes me stop before I begin 

'cause I've got you under my skin 

I'd sacrafice anything 
Come what might 
For the sake of having you near 
In spite of a warning voice 
That comes in the night 
It repeats and it shouts in my ear 

Don't you know you old fool 
You never can win 
Use your mentality 
Wake up to reality 

But each time that I do 
Just the thought of you 
Makes me stop before I begin 

'cause I've got you under my skin 
And I love you (when you're) under my skin
*


----------



## kwillia

*Oh, where is kwillia?
Over yonder she stands
Rifle on her shoulder
Six-shooter in her hand.

How can I ever stand it
Just to see them two blue eyes
Shinin' like some diamonds
Like some diamonds in the sky.

Rather be in some lonely hollow
Where the sun don't ever shine
Than to see you be another man's darling
And to know that you'll never be mine.

Well, it's march me away to the station
With my suitcase in my hand
Yes, march me away to the station
I'm off to some far-distant land.

Sometimes I have a nickel
And sometimes I have a dime
Sometimes I have ten dollars
Just to pay for kwillia wine.

Pretty flowers are made for blooming
Pretty stars are made to shine
Pretty girls are made for boy's love
kwillia was made for mine.

Well, yonder stands kwillia
With a dram glass in her hand
She's a-drinkin' down her troubles
Over courtin' some other man.*


----------



## meangirl

"Run-Around" - Blues Traveller 

Oh, once upon a midnight, dearie
I woke with something in my head
I couldn't escape the memory
Of a phone call and of what you said

Like a game show contestant with a parting gift
I could not believe my eyes
When I saw through the voice of a trusted friend
Who needs to humor me and tell me lies
Yeah, humor me and tell me lies

And I'll lie too and say I don't mind
And as we seek so shall we find
And when you're feeling open I'll still be here
But not without a certain degree of fear
Of what will be with you and me
I still can see things hopefully 

But you
Why you wanna give me a run-around?
Is it a sure-fire way to speed things up
When all it does is slow me down?

And shake me and my confidence
About a great many things
But I've been there I can see it cower
Like a nervous magician waiting in the wings

Of a bad play where the heroes are right
And nobody thinks or expects too much
And Hollywood's calling for the movie rights
Singing hey babe, let's keep in touch
Hey baby, let's keep in touch

But I want more than a touch, I want you to reach me
And show me all the things no one else can see
So what you feel becomes mine as well
And soon if we're lucky we'd be unable to tell
What's yours and mine, the fishing's fine
And it doesn't have to rhyme so don't you feed me a line 

But you
Why you wanna give me a run-around?
Is it a sure-fire way to speed things up
When all it does is slow me down?

Tra-la-la-bamba dear, this is the pilot speaking
And I've got some news for you
It seems my ship still stands no matter what you drop
And there ain't a whole lot that you can do

Oh sure, the banner may be torn, and the wind's gotten colder
Perhaps I've grown a little cynical
But I know no matter what the waitress brings
I shall drink in and always be full
Yeah, I will drink in and always be full

Oh, I like coffee, and I like tea
I'd like to be able to enter a final plea
I still got this dream that you just can't shake
I love you to the point you can no longer take

Well alright, okay, so be that way
I hope and pray that there's something left to say 

But you
Why you wanna give me a run-around?
Is it a sure-fire way to speed things up
When all it does is slow me down?

Oh you
Why you wanna give me a run-around
Is it a sure-fire way to speed things up
When all it does is slow me down?


----------



## chaotic

Get out of my head, Meangirl! That Blues Traveler song was taking up valuable space in my brain all afternoon, and I come home from work and see that you posted it! 

If I wasn't so upset that I just got my hair cut the same way as the guy in the 40-year-old virgin movie, I'd be digging out the tin foil and making myself a hat right about now.


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> If I wasn't so upset that I just got my hair cut the same way as the guy in the 40-year-old virgin movie, I'd be digging out the tin foil and making myself a hat right about now.


Look at the bright side... it's a step up from your last "Dumb and Dumber" haircut...:shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Look at the bright side... it's a step up from your last "Dumb and Dumber" haircut...:shrug:


<img src="http://us.movies1.yimg.com/movies.yahoo.com/images/hv/photo/movie_pix/new_line_cinema/dumb_and_dumber/_group_photos/jeff_daniels3.jpg">

I thought it was kind of cute.  :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> <img src="http://us.movies1.yimg.com/movies.yahoo.com/images/hv/photo/movie_pix/new_line_cinema/dumb_and_dumber/_group_photos/jeff_daniels3.jpg">
> 
> I thought it was kind of cute.  :shrug:


Shhhhh... don't let him think this cut is worse... don't squash his mojo...


----------



## meangirl

chaotic said:
			
		

> Get out of my head, Meangirl! That Blues Traveler song was taking up valuable space in my brain all afternoon, and I come home from work and see that you posted it!
> 
> If I wasn't so upset that I just got my hair cut the same way as the guy in the 40-year-old virgin movie, I'd be digging out the tin foil and making myself a hat right about now.



I love that song!  Definitely one that stays with you.   

I bet your hair looks...ummmm...cute.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> <img src="http://us.movies1.yimg.com/movies.yahoo.com/images/hv/photo/movie_pix/new_line_cinema/dumb_and_dumber/_group_photos/jeff_daniels3.jpg">
> 
> I thought it was kind of cute.  :shrug:



Now I need a tinfoil hat.  Jazz, get out of my head!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Shhhhh... don't let him think this cut is worse... don't squash his mojo...


I didn't know he HAD mojo to squash.  

Think Black Flag or Raid will get rid of it?


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Now I need a tinfoil hat. Jazz, get out of my head!


You can borrow mine.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Shhhhh... don't let him think this cut is worse... don't squash his mojo...



 I'm going into my own little world, and not coming out until the hair is back to Fabio-length.

Lloyd: When I met Mary, I got that old fashioned romantic feeling, where I'd do anything to bone her.
Harry: That's a special feeling.


----------



## tomchamp

Well when I 
Want to rock steady, yeah
I know I got to get ready
Close my eyes and let myself go
Listen to baby let the music flow

Chorus: 
Turn on your light
And stay with me awhile
And ease your worried mind
Turn on your light now baby
And stay with me awhile
And rock steady, yeah

When my love yeah
Gets a little too heavy (Rock Steady) 
She's mine and i got to get ready
Close my eyes
And I let myself go (Rock Steady)
Listen to yeah and let the music flow

Chorus 

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*Just for meangirl...*

Here’s what I can tell you if you want to know the truth about it.
There’s a microchip inside my brain, and I can’t live without it.
You might have one too; I’ll bet you do; you know, I wouldn’t doubt it.
People in the government control our actions via satellite.

But I’ll be all right just as long as I’m wearing this tinfoil hat,
‘Cause all their evil mind control rays can never penetrate that.

Everybody knows that Ronald Reagan is an alien.
It doesn’t take a genius to find out he’s not the only one.
Captain Kangaroo? What kind of name is that?! I’d watch your children.
They get secret messages while they are watching television.

Not me. I’m in my tinfoil armor. They’ll never get to me in my tinfoil hat.
‘Cause all their silly mind contol rays can never get around that.

Everthing that happens is the work of shadow governments.
J.F.K. and John-John? You can’t tell me that’s coincidence.
Mind controlling radiation permeates the atmosphere,
But I’ve got a secret weapon. They can’t find me here, because

I’m all decked out in my three-piece tinfoil suit 
and it goes with my tinfoil spats.
I top it all off with a wide-brimmed tinfoil hat.

When I first found out about that little radio receiver,
I was such a skeptic, but I’ve turned into a true believer.
Everyone I tell about it seems to think that I have gone insane, 
But if the aliens could catch me they would take apart my brain.

So the main thing you need to remember is always wear a tinfoil hat,
‘Cause all their evil mind control rays can never get around that.

Little Brother’s everywhere. He’s standing right outside your door,
Tracking every move you make and everything you say. What’s more, 
The government keeps lists of everything you purchase at the store.
That’s so they can build replacements of the people who get in their way.

So, hey, 
Next time you’re out shopping, buy yourself a roll of heavy-duty Reynold’s Wrap,
And see if all their mind control rays can ever penetrate that!

<img src="http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=tinfoil+hat/v=2/SID=e/l=IVI/SIG=11t99k9lq/EXP=1121898608/*-http%3A//kentasy.net/Images/tinfoil-hat.jpg">


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I'm going into my own little world, and not coming out until the hair is back to Fabio-length.


Fabio is  city...



> Lloyd: When I met Mary, I got that old fashioned romantic feeling, where I'd do anything to bone her.
> Harry: That's a special feeling.


  That was a great movie moment.


----------



## chaotic

meangirl said:
			
		

> I love that song!  Definitely one that stays with you.
> 
> I bet your hair looks...ummmm...cute.



My hair has a good personality. We have an understanding - I don't bother it too much, and it doesn't leave me. 

<img src="http://www.owned.com/Owned_Pictures/badhairday.jpg">


----------



## tomchamp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Here’s what I can tell you if you want to know the truth about it.
> There’s a microchip inside my brain, and I can’t live without it.
> You might have one too; I’ll bet you do; you know, I wouldn’t doubt it.
> People in the government control our actions via satellite.
> 
> But I’ll be all right just as long as I’m wearing this tinfoil hat,
> ‘Cause all their evil mind control rays can never penetrate that.
> 
> Everybody knows that Ronald Reagan is an alien.
> It doesn’t take a genius to find out he’s not the only one.
> Captain Kangaroo? What kind of name is that?! I’d watch your children.
> They get secret messages while they are watching television.
> 
> Not me. I’m in my tinfoil armor. They’ll never get to me in my tinfoil hat.
> ‘Cause all their silly mind contol rays can never get around that.
> 
> Everthing that happens is the work of shadow governments.
> J.F.K. and John-John? You can’t tell me that’s coincidence.
> Mind controlling radiation permeates the atmosphere,
> But I’ve got a secret weapon. They can’t find me here, because
> 
> I’m all decked out in my three-piece tinfoil suit
> and it goes with my tinfoil spats.
> I top it all off with a wide-brimmed tinfoil hat.
> 
> When I first found out about that little radio receiver,
> I was such a skeptic, but I’ve turned into a true believer.
> Everyone I tell about it seems to think that I have gone insane,
> But if the aliens could catch me they would take apart my brain.
> 
> So the main thing you need to remember is always wear a tinfoil hat,
> ‘Cause all their evil mind control rays can never get around that.
> 
> Little Brother’s everywhere. He’s standing right outside your door,
> Tracking every move you make and everything you say. What’s more,
> The government keeps lists of everything you purchase at the store.
> That’s so they can build replacements of the people who get in their way.
> 
> So, hey,
> Next time you’re out shopping, buy yourself a roll of heavy-duty Reynold’s Wrap,
> And see if all their mind control rays can ever penetrate that!
> 
> <img src="http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=tinfoil+hat/v=2/SID=e/l=IVI/SIG=11t99k9lq/EXP=1121898608/*-http%3A//kentasy.net/Images/tinfoil-hat.jpg">



Is that song lyrics or Jazz! Don't reconnize it!


----------



## LooseTooth

If I Had A Million Dollars
------------------------------------

If I had a $1000000
(If I had a $1000000)
I'd buy you a house
(I would buy you a house)
If I had a $1000000
(If I had a $1000000)
I'd buy you furniture for your house
(Maybe a nice chesterfield or an ottoman)
And if I had a $1000000
(If I had a $1000000)
I'd buy you a K-Car
(A nice Reliant automobile)
If I had $1000000 I'd buy your love. 

If I had a $1000000
I'd build a tree fort in our yard
If I had $1000000
You could help, it wouldn't be that hard
If I had $1000000
Maybe we could put like a little tiny fridge in there somewhere
You know, we could just go up there and hang out
Like open the fridge and stuff
There would be already laid out foods for us
Like little pre-wrapped sausages and things

If I had $1000000
(If I had $1000000)
I'd buy you a fur coat
(But not a real fur coat that's cruel)
And if I had $1000000
(If I had a $1000000)
I'd buy you an exotic pet
(Like a llama or an emu)
And if I had $1000000
(If I had a $1000000)
I'd buy you John Merrick's remains
(All them crazy elephant bones)
And If I had $1000000 I'd buy your love. 

If I had a $1000000
We wouldn't have to walk to the store
If I had a $1000000
We'd take a limousine 'cause it costs more.
If I had a $1000000
We wouldn't have to eat Kraft Dinner
But we would eat Kraft Dinner
Of course we would, we’d just eat more
And buy really expensive ketchups with it
That’s right, all the fanciest dijon ketchups
Mmmmmm

If I had $1000000
(If I had $1000000)
I'd buy you a green dress
(But not a real green dress, that's cruel)
And if I had $1000000
(If I had $1000000)
I'd buy you some art
(A Picasso or a Garfunkel)
If I had $1000000
(If I had $1000000)
I'd buy you a monkey
(Haven't you always wanted a monkey?) 

If I had $1000000
I’d buy your love

If I had $1000000, If I had $1000000
If I had $1000000, If I had $1000000
I'd be rich


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> So, hey,
> Next time you’re out shopping, buy yourself a roll of heavy-duty Reynold’s Wrap,
> And see if all their mind control rays can ever penetrate that!
> 
> <img src="http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=tinfoil+hat/v=2/SID=e/l=IVI/SIG=11t99k9lq/EXP=1121898608/*-http%3A//kentasy.net/Images/tinfoil-hat.jpg">



 OMG!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Is that song lyrics or Jazz! Don't reconnize it!


Not me.  I borrowed it from:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/Lyrics.cfm?BandID=236164&songid=1790519

The song is by "The Orphans" - never heard of them but great song lyrics.


----------



## chaotic

*meangirl is controlling my brain, and made me post this for kwillia*

Hey where did we go, 
Days when the rains came 
Down in the hollow, 
Playin' a new game, 
Laughing and a running hey, hey 
Skipping and a jumping 
In the misty morning fog with 
Our hearts a thumpin' and you 
My brown eyed girl, 
You my brown eyed girl. 

Whatever happened 
To Tuesday and so slow 
Going down the old mine 
With a transistor radio 
Standing in the sunlight laughing, 
Hiding behind a rainbow's wall, 
Slipping and sliding 
All along the water fall, with you 
My brown eyed girl, 
You my brown eyed girl. 

Do you remember when we used to sing, 
Sha la la la la la la la la la la te da 

So hard to find my way, 
Now that I'm all on my own. 
I saw you just the other day, 
My how you have grown, 
Cast my memory back there, Lord 
Sometime I'm overcome thinking 'bout 
Making love in the green grass 
Behind the stadium with you 
My brown eyed girl 
You my brown eyed girl 

Do you remember when we used to sing 
Sha la la la la la la la la la la te da.


----------



## tomchamp

*Just my Opin!*

But it seems very anti American!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> They are blue, dayumit...


Mine are brown.


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> They are blue, dayumit...



I know, but the tin foil hat isn't stopping MG from controlling my thoughts... oh wait :takesfoilhatoffandsitsonit: that's much better. My mind is clear now.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Mine are brown.



Mine are too


----------



## chaotic

Do you know what color my eyes are?


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Do you know what color my eyes are?


Bloodshot?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Bloodshot?


  You are like butta today, baby... you are on a roll...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are like butta today, baby... you are on a roll...


TYVM   

I'm getting punchy and need to go home.


----------



## LooseTooth

kwillia said:
			
		

> Believe it or not... I've already posted this song... but it's great to see it again...



It's a 'happy' song. 

They are a funny bunch of fellows. I was really thinking this was a first for this song.


----------



## kwillia

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I was really thinking this was a first for this song.


That's the only reason I mentioned that it's a repeat... it's such an odd song, one would find it hard to believe two minds would think of posting it... I must admit I favor that song for it's ketchup tho...


----------



## LooseTooth

jazz lady said:
			
		

> TYVM
> 
> I'm getting punchy and need to go home.



OT but is the diva ->  eating some of the flowers? 

Believe it or not this question has plagued me since I've joined.


----------



## meangirl

chaotic said:
			
		

> Do you know what color my eyes are?




What color are they?


----------



## chaotic

Look into my eyes, you are getting sleepy, you are relaxed. Your arms and legs feel heavy. Your head feels light, and you cannot keep your eyelids open. You are not yourself anymore. You are now Chaotic. You think like him, you walk like him, you even smell like him. As the new Chaotic, you have to post a song on the forum. What song will that be?









The eyes are grayish, except for when I'm in the throes of passion - they turn bright green then, like the Hulk


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> OT but is the diva ->  eating some of the flowers?
> 
> Believe it or not this question has plagued me since I've joined.


  No, she is throwing kisses while flowers are being thrown at her but it does kind of look like she's eating them.


----------



## meangirl

Tom Petty
Let me run with you tonight
I'll take you on a moonlight ride
There's someone I used to see
But she don't give a damn for me

But let me get to the point, let's roll another joint
And turn the radio loud, I'm too alone to be proud
You don't know how it feels
You don't know how it feels to be me

People come, people go
Some grow young, some grow cold
I woke up in between
A memory and a dream

So let's get to the point, let's roll another joint
Let's head on down the road
There's somewhere I gotta go
And you don't know how it feels
You don't know how it feels to be me

My old man was born to rock
He's still tryin' to beat the clock
Think of me what you will
I've got a little space to fill

So let's get to the point, let's roll another joint
Let's head on down the road
There's somewhere I gotta go
And you don't know how it feels
you don't know how it feels
No, you don't know how it feels to be me
you don't know how it feels
you don't know how it feels
No, you don't know how it feels to be me


----------



## meangirl

Barenaked Ladies

One Week


It's been one week since you looked at me 
cocked your head to the side and said I'm angry.
Five days since you laughed at me 
saying get that together come back and see me. 
Three days since the living room
I realized it's all my fault, but couldn't tell you
Yesterday you'd forgiven me 
but it'll still be two days till I say I'm sorry

Hold it now and watch the hoodwink
As I make you stop, think
You'll think you're looking at Aquaman
I summon fish to the dish, although I like the Chalet Swiss
I like the sushi 'cause it's never touched a frying pan
Hot like wasabe when I bust rhymes
Big like Leann Rimes
Because I'm all about value
Bert Kaempfert's got the mad hits
You try to match wits
You try to hold me but I bust through
Gonna make a break and take a fake
I'd like a stinkin achin shake
I like vanilla, it's the finest of the flavours
Gotta see the show, cause then you'll know
The vertigo is gonna grow
Cause it's so dangerous, you'll have to sign a waiver

How can I help it if I think you're funny when you're mad
Trying hard not to smile though I feel bad
I'm the kind of guy who laughs at a funeral
Can't understand what I mean?
Well, you soon will
I have a tendency to wear my mind on my sleeve
I have a history of taking off my shirt

It's been one week since you looked at me 
Threw your arms in the air and said you're crazy 
Five days since you tackled me 
I've still got the rug burns on both my knees
It's been three days since the afternoon
You realized it's not my fault not a moment too soon
Yesterday you'd forgiven me
And now I sit back and wait till you say you're sorry

Chickity China the Chinese chicken
You have a drumstick and your brain stops tickin'
Watchin X-Files with no lights on, we're dans la maison
I hope the Smoking Man's in this one
Like Harrison Ford I'm getting Frantic
Like Sting I'm Tantric
Like Snickers, guaranteed to satisfy
Like Kurasawa I make mad films
Okay I don't make films
But if I did they'd have a samurai
Gonna get a set of better clubs
Gonna find the kind with tiny nubs just so my
irons aren't always flying off the back-swing
Gotta get in tune with Sailor Moon
Cause that cartoon has got the boom anime babes
that make me think the wrong thing

How can I help it if I think you're funny when you're mad
Trying hard not to smile though I feel bad
I'm the kind of guy who laughs at a funeral
Can't understand what I mean? You soon will
I have a tendency to wear my mind on my sleeve
I have a history of losing my shirt

It's been one week since you looked at me
Dropped your arms to your sides and said I'm sorry
Five days since I laughed at you
and said You just did just what I thought you were gonna do
Three days since the living room
We realized we're both to blame, but what could we do?
Yesterday you just smiled at me
Cause it'll still be two days till we say we're sorry
It'll still be two days till we say we're sorry
It'll still be two days till we say we're sorry
Burchmount Stadium Home Of the Robbie


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> The eyes are grayish, except for when I'm in the throes of passion - they turn bright green then, like the Hulk


You must have been very passionate after our lunch because they looked very green then. 

You must have hazel eyes that change colors with their emotions like the rest of my family. I'm the only brown-eyed one for a couple of generations. I used to have a special bond with the milkman and never understood why.


----------



## tomchamp

*Love The Name of This Band!*



			
				meangirl said:
			
		

> Barenaked Ladies
> 
> One Week
> 
> 
> It's been one week since you looked at me
> cocked your head to the side and said I'm angry.
> Five days since you laughed at me
> saying get that together come back and see me.
> Three days since the living room
> I realized it's all my fault, but couldn't tell you
> Yesterday you'd forgiven me
> but it'll still be two days till I say I'm sorry
> 
> Hold it now and watch the hoodwink
> As I make you stop, think
> You'll think you're looking at Aquaman
> I summon fish to the dish, although I like the Chalet Swiss
> I like the sushi 'cause it's never touched a frying pan
> Hot like wasabe when I bust rhymes
> Big like Leann Rimes
> Because I'm all about value
> Bert Kaempfert's got the mad hits
> You try to match wits
> You try to hold me but I bust through
> Gonna make a break and take a fake
> I'd like a stinkin achin shake
> I like vanilla, it's the finest of the flavours
> Gotta see the show, cause then you'll know
> The vertigo is gonna grow
> Cause it's so dangerous, you'll have to sign a waiver
> 
> How can I help it if I think you're funny when you're mad
> Trying hard not to smile though I feel bad
> I'm the kind of guy who laughs at a funeral
> Can't understand what I mean?
> Well, you soon will
> I have a tendency to wear my mind on my sleeve
> I have a history of taking off my shirt
> 
> It's been one week since you looked at me
> Threw your arms in the air and said you're crazy
> Five days since you tackled me
> I've still got the rug burns on both my knees
> It's been three days since the afternoon
> You realized it's not my fault not a moment too soon
> Yesterday you'd forgiven me
> And now I sit back and wait till you say you're sorry
> 
> Chickity China the Chinese chicken
> You have a drumstick and your brain stops tickin'
> Watchin X-Files with no lights on, we're dans la maison
> I hope the Smoking Man's in this one
> Like Harrison Ford I'm getting Frantic
> Like Sting I'm Tantric
> Like Snickers, guaranteed to satisfy
> Like Kurasawa I make mad films
> Okay I don't make films
> But if I did they'd have a samurai
> Gonna get a set of better clubs
> Gonna find the kind with tiny nubs just so my
> irons aren't always flying off the back-swing
> Gotta get in tune with Sailor Moon
> Cause that cartoon has got the boom anime babes
> that make me think the wrong thing
> 
> How can I help it if I think you're funny when you're mad
> Trying hard not to smile though I feel bad
> I'm the kind of guy who laughs at a funeral
> Can't understand what I mean? You soon will
> I have a tendency to wear my mind on my sleeve
> I have a history of losing my shirt
> 
> It's been one week since you looked at me
> Dropped your arms to your sides and said I'm sorry
> Five days since I laughed at you
> and said You just did just what I thought you were gonna do
> Three days since the living room
> We realized we're both to blame, but what could we do?
> Yesterday you just smiled at me
> Cause it'll still be two days till we say we're sorry
> It'll still be two days till we say we're sorry
> It'll still be two days till we say we're sorry
> Burchmount Stadium Home Of the Robbie



OH Yeah and their music too!


----------



## LooseTooth

Nobody likes our BNL Kwilla  Or even recognizes it for that matter


----------



## meangirl

chaotic said:
			
		

> Look into my eyes, you are getting sleepy, you are relaxed. Your arms and legs feel heavy. Your head feels light, and you cannot keep your eyelids open. You are not yourself anymore. You are now Chaotic. You think like him, you walk like him, you even smell like him. As the new Chaotic, you have to post a song on the forum. What song will that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes are grayish, except for when I'm in the throes of passion - they turn bright green then, like the Hulk



Well how did I do as the new Chaotic?


----------



## kwillia

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Nobody likes our BNL Kwilla  Or even recognizes it for that matter


Well... at least fine minds think alike, LT... and so do ours....


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Nobody likes our BNL Kwilla  Or even recognizes it for that matter




I've never heard it before. Sorry LT!  Hey, guess what I'm listening to?!
Yep, the cd is here!


----------



## kwillia

meangirl said:
			
		

> Well how did I do as the new Chaotic?


Sorry, MG... you are no 'chaotic'...


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sorry, MG... you are no 'chaotic'...




Oh that hurts Kwillia...   I tried so hard.  
Even made my brown eyes...   green. Bright green.


----------



## LooseTooth

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well... at least fine minds think alike, LT... and so do ours....



And we can take great comfort in that..... I think


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> I've never heard it before. Sorry LT!  Hey, guess what I'm listening to?!
> Yep, the cd is here!



Excellent! My faith in the Southern Maryland Postal System has been restored!


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> :solo:... was it good for you...




 It was horrible. My right hand didn't know what the left was doing.


----------



## kwillia

meangirl said:
			
		

> I've never heard it before. Sorry LT!  Hey, guess what I'm listening to?!
> Yep, the cd is here!


I have CDs for Chaotic... but my packages addressed to
That Chaotic Dude
Near the LP BK
Great Mills, MD

keep coming back...


----------



## kwillia

meangirl said:
			
		

> It was horrible. My right hand didn't know what the left was doing.


Poor thing...  it's all about syncing... try again later...


----------



## tomchamp

Talk about things and nobody cares 
Wearing other things that nobody wears 
Ya callin' my name, but I gotta make it clear 
Can't say where I'm gonna be in a year. 
Riff 4x 
Some sweat hog mama with a face like a gent 
Said my get up and go musta got up & went. 
You got good news but you're a real good liar 
Cause backstage lover set your pants on fire. 
Riff 8x, then sweet emotion 2x 
Pulled into town in a police car 
Your daddy said I took you just a little too far. 
Tellin' other things, but your girlfriend lied 
Can't catch me cause the rabbit done died. 
Riff 4x 
Standin' in front just shakin' your ass. 
Take you back stage you can drink from my glass. 
Talk about something you can sure understand 
Cause a month on the road and i'll be eatin' from your hand. 
Riff 8x, bend, then lead in E. 

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Billy Idol - Rock The Cradle of Love


Well, ow
Rock the cradle of love 
Rock the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love 
Don't rock easily, It's true, Well

Rock the cradle of love
I rocked the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love, 
Don't rock easily, It's true, Well now

It burned like a ball on fire
When the rebel took a little child bride
To tease yeah ,So go easy yeah, Oww

Cause love cuts a million ways
Shakes the devil when he misbehaves
I ain't nobody's fool, Come on
Shake it up, ever I do, Roww

Rock the cradle of love, woo 
Rock the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love
Don't rock easily It's true, yeah now
Sent from heaven above, that's right
To rob the cradle of love
Yes the pages of love 
Don't talk decently, It's true, Yeah, Oww

Your flesh for your romeo
I aint beggin
I hear you moan
It's easy y'know how to
Please me yeah,oww

This love starts my rollin train
You can't stop it, It ain't in vain
I ain't nobody's fool, Come on 
Shake it up, Ever I do, Ow Ow, Woo

These are the wages of love, I know
Rock the cradle , Allright allright allright
These are the wages of love, Ooh yeah
Rock the cradle, Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Well it burned like a ball on fire
When the rebel took a little child bride
To tease yeah I know how to please you yeah, Oww

Well my love starts a rollin train
You can't stop me, It ain't in vain
I ain't nobody's fool, Come on
Shake it up, Ever I do, Roww Roww Roww

Rock the cradle of love, yea
Rock the cradle of love, oohh
Sent from heaven above
That's right, ha
She rob the cradle of love, oww
Rock the cradle of love
Yeah cradle of love
That's true mama
I robbed the devil of love, All right
Cradle of love, oww
Teased tonight
And you might be sleazed, all right
If you won't appease me, tonight
Then let me ease you, Yeah
Rock the cradle of love
Yeah cradle of love
All right


----------



## tomchamp

*Repeat!*

:guitar:  :guitar: Once was a sweet thing, baby 
Held that love in our hands 
But now I reach to kiss your lips 
It just don't mean a thing 

And that's a cold shot, baby 
Yeah that's a drag 
A cold shot, babe 
I've let our love go bad 

Remember the way that you loved me 
Do anything I say 
Now I see you out somewhere 
You won't give me the time of day 

And that's a cold shot, girl 
Yeah that's a drag 
That's a cold shot, babe 
We've let our love go bad 

I really meant I was sorry 
For ever causing you pain 
You showed your appreciation 
By walking out anyway 

And that's a cold shot, baby 
Yeah that's a drag 
That's a cold shot, babe 
We've let our love go bad 

So sad... 
Too bad... 
So sad...


----------



## HollowSoul

*allmost ashamed to admit that i like this tune*

BACKSTREET BOYS LYRICS

"Incomplete"

Empty spaces fill me up with holes
Distant faces with no place left to go
Without you within me I can’t find no rest
Where I’m going is anybody’s guess

I’ve tried to go on like I never knew you
I’m awake but my world is half asleep
I pray for this heart to be unbroken
But without you all I’m going to be is incomplete

Voices tell me I should carry on
But I am swimming in an ocean all alone
Baby, my baby
It’s written on your face
You still wonder if we made a big mistake

I’ve tried to go on like I never knew you
I’m awake but my world is half asleep
I pray for this heart to be unbroken
But without you all I’m going to be is incomplete

I don’t mean to drag it on, but I can’t seem to let you go
I don’t wanna make you face this world alone
I wanna let you go (alone)

I’ve tried to go on like I never knew you
I’m awake but my world is half asleep
I pray for this heart to be unbroken
But without you all I’m going to be is incomplete


----------



## meangirl

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> BACKSTREET BOYS LYRICS
> 
> "Incomplete"
> 
> I’ve tried to go on like I never knew you
> I’m awake but my world is half asleep
> I pray for this heart to be unbroken
> But without you all I’m going to be is incomplete



I like that one too HollowSoul.  Never would have posted it though. J/K


----------



## meangirl

Ok, this might be worse than the Backstreet boys...but I love it!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
RYAN CABRERA 
"True"

I wont talk
I wont breathe
I wont move till you finally see
That you belong with me

You might think I dont look
But deep inside
In the corner of my mind
Im attached to you
Im weak
Its true
Cuz im afraid to know the answer
Do you want me too?
Cuz my heart keeps falling faster

I've waited all my life
To cross this line
To the only thing thats true
So I will not hide
Its time to try
Anything to be with you
All my life I've waited
This is true

You dont know what you do
Everytime you walk into the room
Im afraid to move
Im weak
Its true
Im just scared to know the ending 
Do you see me too?
Do you even know u met me?

I've waited all my life to cross this line
To the only thing thats true
So I will not hide
Its time to try anything to be with you
All my life I've waited

This is true

I know when I go ill be on my way to you
The way thats true

I've waited all my life to cross this line
To the only thing thats true
So I will not hide
Its time to try anything to be with you
All my life I've waited

This is true


----------



## LooseTooth

It's getting really creepy in here.

So I guess I will join in....

____________________________________
I'll be your dream 
I'll be your wish 
I'll be your fantasy. 
I'll be your hope 
I'll be your love 
Be everything that you need. 
I love you more with every breath 
Truly madly deeply do.. 
I will be strong I will be faithful 
'Cos I'm counting on a new beginning. 
A reason for living. 
A deeper meaning. 
Chorus 

I want to stand with you on a mountain. 
I want to bathe with you in the sea. 
I want to lay like this forever. 
Until the sky falls down on me... 
Verse 2 

And when the stars are shining brightly 
In the velvet sky, 
I'll make a wish 
Send it to heaven 
Then make you want to cry.. 
The tears of joy 
For all the pleasure and the certainty. 
That we're surrounded 
By the comfort and protection of.. 
The highest power. 
In lonely hours. 
The tears devour you.. 
I want to stand with you on a mountain, 
I want to bathe with you in the sea. 
I want to lay like this forever, 
Until the sky falls down on me... 
Bridge 

Oh can't you see it baby? 
You don't have to close your eyes 
'Cos it's standing right before you. 
All that you need will surely come... 

I'll be your dream 
I'll be your wish 
I'll be your fantasy. 
I'll be your hope 
I'll be your love 
Be everything that you need. 
I'll love you more with every breath 
Truly madly deeply do... 
Chorus


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> It's getting really creepy in here.
> 
> So I guess I will join in....
> 
> ____________________________________
> I'll be your dream
> I'll be your wish
> I'll be your fantasy.
> I'll be your hope
> I'll be your love
> Be everything that you need.
> I love you more with every breath
> Truly madly deeply do..




I love this song too!


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> I love this song too!



DO NOT include me in this! 

I thought we were all posting really crapppy songs. 








OK so maybe I sung along with it once or twice. Maybe. Probably not, but maybe.


----------



## Jameo

Crazy
Pasty Cline

Crazy, crazy for feelin' so lonely
Yes I'm crazy, crazy for feelin' so blue.
I knew, you'd love me as long as you wanted.
And then someday,
You'd leave me for somebody new.
Worry, why do I let myself worry,
Wonderin', what in the world did I do?
Crazy, for thinkin'
That my love could hold you.
I'm crazy for tryin,
And crazy for cryin',
And I'm crazy for lovin you.
Crazy, for thinkin'
That my love could hold you.
I'm crazy for tryin'
And crazy for cryin'
And I'm crazy for lov-ovin you.


----------



## kwillia

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> DO NOT include me in this!
> 
> I thought we were all posting really crapppy songs.
> sung along with it once or twice. Maybe. Probably not, but maybe.[/SIZE]


I hate that song...  and to make matters worse... my s/o insists on calling me and playing it over the phone to me on occasion... a truly romantiv gesture... but why couldn't his song of choice be something better...


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> DO NOT include me in this!
> 
> I thought we were all posting really crapppy songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so maybe I sung along with it once or twice. Maybe. Probably not, but maybe.



mmmm hmmmm...you know you were rockin' out to it...holding a hairbrush while you looked in the mirror and sang with all your heart and soul.


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hate that song...  and to make matters worse... my s/o insists on calling me and playing it over the phone to me on occasion... a truly romantiv gesture... but why couldn't his song of choice be something better...




Maybe you'd like it better if LT sings it his way for you Kwillia...


----------



## kwillia

meangirl said:
			
		

> Maybe you'd like it better if LT sings it his way for you Kwillia...


holding a hairbrush while looking in the mirror ...


----------



## meangirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> Crazy
> Pasty Cline
> 
> Crazy, crazy for feelin' so lonely
> Yes I'm crazy, crazy for feelin' so blue.
> I knew, you'd love me as long as you wanted.
> And then someday,
> You'd leave me for somebody new.
> Worry, why do I let myself worry,
> Wonderin', what in the world did I do?
> Crazy, for thinkin'
> That my love could hold you.
> I'm crazy for tryin,
> And crazy for cryin',
> And I'm crazy for lovin you.
> Crazy, for thinkin'
> That my love could hold you.
> I'm crazy for tryin'
> And crazy for cryin'
> And I'm crazy for lov-ovin you.



I haven't heard this one in years.  Good one Jameo


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> holding a hairbrush while looking in the mirror ...




Well I'm not _real_ sure that it was a hairbrush he was holding...


----------



## LooseTooth

Golly I leave for a minute and it gets all freaky deaky in here.


----------



## chaotic

meangirl said:
			
		

> Well how did I do as the new Chaotic?



50% - didn't recognize the TP, but BNL rules!


----------



## meangirl

chaotic said:
			
		

> 50% - didn't recognize the TP, but BNL rules!




Well one out of two ain't bad...


----------



## meangirl

Tonic

If You Could Only See


If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me
Well you got your reasons
And you got your lies
And you got your manipulations
They cut me down to size
Sayin' you love but you don't
You give your love but you won't
If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me
Seems the road less traveled
Show's happiness unraveled
And you got to take a little dirt
To keep what you love
That's what you gotta do
Sayin' you love but you don't
You give your love but you won't
You're stretching out your arms to something that's just not there
Sayin' you love where you stand
Give your heart when you can
If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me
Sayin' you love but you don't
You give your love but you won't
Sayin' you love where you stand
Give your heart when you can
If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about or love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me


----------



## jazz lady

Got your lady on the line
Got your name on the cover
Though your friends are ninety-nine
Honey you ain't got no lover
And you ain't, you ain't 
You ain't got no lover
And you ain't, you ain't 
You ain't got no other

I remember the feelin' that I could be free-ee-ee
Now I know it could never ever be mee-ee-ee
'Cause I'm on fire
Got myself on fire, awhh!

Got your joker on the table
You've been told from time to time
I'll be willin', I'll be able
You could read between the lines

But you ain't, you ain't 
You ain't got no lover, lover, lover
And you ain't, you ain't 
You ain't got no other

I remember the feelin' that I could be free-ee-ee
Now I know it could never, never be mee-ee-ee
'Cause I'm on fire
I'm-a I'm on fire

But you ain't, you ain't 
You ain't got no lover, lover, lover, lover
And you ain't, you ain't 
You ain't got no other, other, other, other
And you ain't, you ain't 
You ain't got no lover, lover, lover

I'm on fire
I'm on fire (and you ain't, you ain't 
you ain't got no lover, lover, lover)
I'm on fire (lover, lover, lover, lover)
I'm on fire (lover, lover, lover)


----------



## jazz lady

Love me right 
What's the matter with you 
Hold me tight 
Why must I tell you what to do 
Smilin', smilin' 
Comes as no surprise 
Smilin' ain't hidin' 
What I see in your eyes 
The story goes much deeper 
Than the eye can see yes it do 
Stop runnin' a game 
I can tell you're avoiding me 

Oh ain't nothin' 
I wouldn't pay 
Just to hear, hear you say 
I love you, I need you 

Love me right 
What's the matter with you 
Hold me tight 
Why must I tell you what to do 
Smilin', smilin' 
Comes as no surprise 
Smilin' ain't hidin' 
What I see in your eyes 

You got the love 
Gimme the strength 
To keep on livin' 
Whatever it is 
I can't do without what cha givin' 

Oh, ain't nothin' 
I wouldn't pay 
Just to hear, just hear you say 
I love you, I need you 

You got the love 
To gimme the strength 
To keep on livin' yeah 
Whatever it is 
I can't do without 
What cha givin'


----------



## jazz lady

Oooooo 
Go on and do it 
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)

Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
Go on and do it 
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied

People know just what they'd like to do
Whatever it is you got it as long it pleases you  
Make it last as long as you can
When your through it's up to you to try it again

Go on and do it 
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
Go on and do it 
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied

Everybody knows what they'd like to do
Whatever it is, do it, as long as it pleases you 
Just take some time and relax your mind
Then do it, do it, do it 'till your satisfied

Go on and do it, now 
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
Go on and do it 
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)
Do it now, do it 'til your satisfied

Then you hawler oh, oh-ho, oh-ho, oh
I'm satisfied, I'm satisfied
Then you hawler oh, wooo-hooooo, hoooo-ooooo

Woooooo
Go on and do it 
Do it,(do it slow) do it slow 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)
Got to do it (Just do it some more)
Go on and do it 
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied

Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
(Whatever it is)
Got to do it
Do it, do it 'til your satisfied
Go on and do it, girl 
(Do it slow) 
Got to do it 
(Whatever it is)
Got to do it good 
(Just do it some more)
Do it until your satisfied
I'm satisfied
I'm satisfied
I'm satisfied
I'm satisfied
I'm satisfied
I'm satisfied
I'm satisfied
Go on and do it, ya


----------



## jazz lady

Well, you say you've got the blues
You've got holes in both your shoes yeah
You're feeling alone and confused
You got to keep on smilin'
Just keep on smilin'

Yeah you're 'bout to go insane
'Cause your woman's playin' games
And she says that you're to blame
Just keep on smilin'

Keep on smilin' thru the rain
Laughin' at the pain
Just flowin' with the changes
Till the sun comes out again

Singin' in a honkey tonk cafe
But nobody's hearin' what you play
They're too busy drinkin' anyway
You gotta keep on smilin'

Say you found a piece of land
You're gonna change from city boy
To country man, yeah
Try to build your life with your hands
And just keep on smilin'
Keep on smilin'

Keep on smilin' thru the rain
Laughin' at the pain
Just flowin' with the changes
Till the sun comes out again

You're just hangin' out
At a local bar
And you're wonderin'
Who the hell you are
Are you a farmer?
Are you a star?

Smile on through the rain
Laugh through all the pain
Flow on with the changes
Till the sun shines out again
Keep on smilin', smilin', laughin', laughin'
Flowin', flowin', flowin', flowin'


----------



## meangirl

38 Special


You see it all around you 
Good lovin' gone bad 
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago, 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

It's so damn easy, when your feelings are such 
To overprotect her, to love her too much 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

Don't let her slip away 
Sentimental fool 
Don't let your heart get in her way 
yeah, yeah, yeah, 

You see it all around you 
Good lovin' gone bad 
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago, 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

So Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna lose it 
You're gonna -- lose control 
yeah, yeah, yeah Just Hold On Loosely but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 

Hold on Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 
yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

I ain't never been with a woman long enough 
For my boots to get old
We've been together so long now 
They both need resoled
If I ever settle down 
You'd be my kind 
And it's a good time for me 
To head on down the line

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong

I'm the kinda man who likes to get away 
Likes to start dreamin about tomorrow today
Never said that I loved you 
Even though it's so
Where's that duffle bag of mine
It's time to go

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

I'm gonna be leavin' at the break of dawn 
Wish you could come but 
I don't need no woman taggin' along
Always something greener 
On the other side of that hill
I was born a wrangler and a rambler 
And I guess I always will

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> yeah, yeah, yeah Just Hold On *LooseTooth*  but don't let go
> If you cling too tight babe,
> you're gonna loose control
> 
> Hold on *LooseTooth*, but don't let go
> If you cling too tight babe,
> you're gonna loose control
> yeah, yeah, yeah



It's so nice to be thought of 

Or better yet, imortalized in a song


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I ain't never been with a woman long enough
> For my boots to get old
> We've been together so long now
> They both need resoled
> If I ever settle down
> You'd be my kind
> And it's a good time for me
> To head on down the line
> 
> Heard it in a love song
> Heard it in a love song
> Heard it in a love song
> Can't be wrong




Ooh, really like this one.  I need to start writing these down so I can make some cd's.  At one point I was going to go through this thread and do that..but       It's gotten just a tiny bit too large for that now.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> It's so nice to be thought of
> 
> Or better yet, imortalized in a song




How did you know?


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Ooh, really like this one. I need to start writing these down so I can make some cd's. At one point I was going to go through this thread and do that..but  It's gotten just a tiny bit too large for that now.


I'm stuck in the mid 70's tonight.  That was The Marshall Tucker Band.  Great song!   

I think someone else was going to attempt that, but didn't have much success either.


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> How did you know?




It's all too obvious, meangirl.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm stuck in the mid 70's tonight.  That was The Marshall Tucker Band.  Great song!
> 
> I think someone else was going to attempt that, but didn't have much success either.




70's music is great.    

I wonder how far the other person got? I went to page one..then like page 50 thinking I'd just do it random..then I came to this page and said forget it.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> It's all too obvious, meangirl.


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

>


----------



## meangirl

*keeping it 70's* 


I'd Really Love to See You Tonight
England Dan & John Ford Coley


Hello, yeah, it's been a while.
Not much, how 'bout you?
I'm not sure why I called,
I guess I really just wanted to talk to you.
And I was thinking maybe later on,
We could get together for a while.
It's been such a long time, 
And I really do miss your smile.

I'm not talking 'bout moving in,
And I don't want to change your life.
But there's a warm wind blowing,
The stars are out, and I'd really love to see you tonight.

We could go walking through a windy park,
Or take a drive along the beach.
Or stay at home and watch t.v.
You see, it really doesn't matter much to me.

I'm not talking 'bout moving in,
And I don't want to change your life.
But there's a warm wind blowing,
The stars are out, and I'd really love to see you tonight.

I won't ask for promises,
So you won't have to lie.
We've both played that game before,
Say I love you, then say goodbye.

I'm not talking 'bout moving in,
And I don't want to change your life.
But there's a warm wind blowing,
The stars are out, and I'd really love to see you tonight.


----------



## LooseTooth

Hands down the best live performance I've seen. Yes, better than Rush 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
We've been through
some things together
With trunks of memories
still to come
We found things to do
in stormy weather
Long may you run.

Long may you run.
Long may you run.
Although these changes
have come
With your chrome heart shining
in the sun
Long may you run.

Well, it was
back in Blind River in 1962
When I last saw you alive
But we missed that shift
on the long decline
Long may you run.

Long may you run.
Long may you run.
Although these changes
have come
With your chrome heart shining
in the sun
Long may you run.

Maybe The Beach Boys
have got you now
With those waves
singing "Caroline No"
Rollin' down
that empty ocean road
Gettin' to the surf on time.

Long may you run.
Long may you run.
Although these changes
have come
With your chrome heart shining
in the sun
Long may you run.


----------



## meangirl

Sometimes When We Touch
DAN HILL

You ask me if I love you
And I choke on my reply
I'd rather hurt you honestly
Than mislead you with a lie

For who am I to judge you
In what you say or do
I'm only just beginning
To see the real you

Chorus
And sometimes when we touch
The honesty's too much
And I have to close my eyes
And hide
I wanna hold you till I die
Till we both break down and cry
I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides

Romance's an honest strategy
Leaves me grappling with my pride
But through the years of maturity
Some tenderness survives
I'm just another writer 
Still trapped within my truth
A hesitant prize-fighter
Still trapped within my youth

Chorus

At times I'd like to break you
And drive you to your knees
At times I'd like to break through
And hold you endlessly
At times I understand you
And I know how hard you try
I've watched whil love commands you
And I've watched love pass you by
At times I think we're drifters
Still searching for a friend
A brother or a sister
But then the passion flares again....

Chorus


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Heard it in a love song
> Heard it in a love song
> Heard it in a love song
> Can't be wrong


One of Marshall Tuckers best! 

Miss you J!...


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> One of Marshall Tuckers best!
> 
> Miss you J!...




Jazz...where are you??? Get back in here lady...you're the one with all the good songs!


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Jazz...where are you??? Get back in here lady...you're the one with all the good songs!


Excuse me!

You made me cry when you said goodbye
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame

You broke my heart when you said we'll part
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame 

Farewell, goodbye, although I'll cry
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame

<INSTRUMENTAL interlude>You made me cry when you said goodbye
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame

Farewell, goodbye, although I'll cry
Ain't that a shame?
My tears fell like rain
Ain't that a shame?
You're the one to blame


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Excuse me!
> 
> You made me cry when you said goodbye
> Ain't that a shame?
> My tears fell like rain
> Ain't that a shame?
> You're the one to blame




  oops...


----------



## Agee

I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again

Ridin' into town alone by the light of the moon
I'm lookin' for old Sukie Jones she crazy horse saloon
Barkeep gimme a drink that's when she caught my eye
She turned to give me a wink that make a grown man cry

I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back

Come easy, go easy, all right till the rising sun
I'm calling all the shots tonight I'm like a loaded gun
Peelin' off my boots and chaps I'm saddle sore
Four bits gets you time in the racks I scream for more
Fools' gold out of their mines the girls are soaking wet
No tongue's drier than mine I'll come when I get back

I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again

I'm ridin', I'm loadin' up my pistol
I'm ridin', I really got a fistful
I'm ridin', I'm shinin' up my saddle
I'm ridin', this snake is gonna rattle

I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back

Ridin' high
Ridin' high
Ridin' high


----------



## morganj614

When you walked into the room
There was voo doo in the vibes
Captured by your style
But I could not catch your eyes
Now I stand here helplessly 
Hoping you'll get into me

I am so into you
I can't think of nothing else
I am so into you 
I can't think of nothing else

Thinking how it's going to be
Whenever I get you next to me
It's gonna be good don't you know
From your head to your toe
Gonna love you all over, over and over
Me into you, you into me, me into you 
I'm so into you 
I'm so into you ooh

Now I stand here helplessly 
Hoping you'll get into me
I am so into you
I can't get to nothing else
I am so into you
I can't get to nothing else
No no no come on baby 
I'm so into you 
Love the things you do

Listen baby 
Driving me crazy 
Come on baby 
I'm so into you 
Love the things you do 
I'm so into you


----------



## morganj614

Took my fam'ly away from our Carolina home
Had dreams about the west and started to roam
Six long months on a dust covered trail
They say heaven's at the end
But so far it's been hell

And there's fire on the mountain
Lightening in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waiting for me there

We were digging and shifting from five to five
Selling ev'rything we found just to stay alive
Gold flowed free like the whiskey in the bars
Sinning was the big thin Lord
And satan was the star

And there's fire on the mountain
Lightening in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waiting for me there

Dance hall girls were the evening treat
Empty cartridges and blood lined the gutters of the street
Men were shot down for the sake of fun
Or just to hear the noise of their 44 guns

And there's fire on the mountain
Lightening in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waiting for me there

Now my widow, she weeps by my grave
Tears flow free for her man she couldn't save
Shot down in cold blood by a gun that carried fame
All for a useless and no good worthless claim

And there's fire on the mountain
Lightening in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waiting for me there


----------



## cattitude

We can never know about the days to come
But we think about them anyway, yay
And I wonder if I'm really with you now
Or just chasin' after some finer day

Anticipation, anticipation
Is makin' me late
Is keepin' me waitin'

And I tell you how easy it feels to be with you
And how right your arms feel around me
But I, I rehearsed those lines just late last night
When I was thinkin' about how right tonight might be

Anticipation, anticipation
Is makin' me late
Is keepin' me waitin'

And tomorrow we might not be together
I'm no prophet and I don't know nature's ways
So I'll try and see into your eyes right now
And stay right here 'cause these are the good old days

(These are the good old days)
And stay right here 'cause these are the good old days
(These are the good old days)
(These are the good old days)
(These are the good old days)
(These are?..the good old days)


----------



## otter

Michael Murphy - Carolina In The Pines



She came to me said she knew me
Said she'd known me a long time
And she talked of being in love
With every mountain she had climbed

And she talked of trails she'd walked up
Far above the timberline
From that night on I knew I'd write songs
For Carolina in the pines.

There's a full moon on the fourteenth
First quarter twenty-first
And a full moon in the last week
Brings a fullness to the earth.

There's no guess work in the clockwork
Of the world's heart or mine
There are nights I only feel right
With Carolina in the pines.

As the frost grows on the windows
The wood stove smokes and glows
As the fire glows we can warm our souls
Makin' rainbows in the coals.

And we talk of trails we walk up
Far above the timberline
There are nights I only feel right
With Carolina in the pines.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> One of Marshall Tuckers best!
> 
> Miss you J!...


Miss you too.  I figured you'd appreciate a MT ditty.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Jazz...where are you??? Get back in here lady...you're the one with all the good songs!


Sorry, I actually WENT TO BED at a semi-reasonable hour.   

But I'm not the only one with good songs, that's for sure.  Everyone adds something special here.


----------



## RoseRed

Well it's 40 below and I don't give a ####
Got a heater in my truck and I'm off to the rodeo
And it's ala man left and ala man right 
Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know

Piss me off ya ####in' jerk get on my nerves

Well here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand
He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo
And it's ala man left and ala man right
Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
Get off the stage god damn gook ya know

Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves

Well it's 40 below and I aint got a truck
and i dont give a #### cause im off to the rodeo
And it's ala man left and ala man right 
Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know

Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves

Well here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand
He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo
And it's ala man and ala man right
Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know

Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Well it's 40 below and I don't give a ####
> Got a heater in my truck and I'm off to the rodeo
> And it's ala man left and ala man right
> Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
> Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know
> 
> Piss me off ya ####in' jerk get on my nerves
> 
> Well here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand
> He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo
> And it's ala man left and ala man right
> Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
> Get off the stage god damn gook ya know
> 
> Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves
> 
> Well it's 40 below and I aint got a truck
> and i dont give a #### cause im off to the rodeo
> And it's ala man left and ala man right
> Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
> Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know
> 
> Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves
> 
> Well here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand
> He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo
> And it's ala man and ala man right
> Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
> Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know
> 
> Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves



Wrong thread...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wrong thread...


I thought so too.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Well it's 40 below and I don't give a ####
> Got a heater in my truck and I'm off to the rodeo
> And it's ala man left and ala man right
> Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
> Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know
> 
> Piss me off ya ####in' jerk get on my nerves
> 
> Well here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand
> He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo
> And it's ala man left and ala man right
> Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
> Get off the stage god damn gook ya know
> 
> Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves
> 
> Well it's 40 below and I aint got a truck
> and i dont give a #### cause im off to the rodeo
> And it's ala man left and ala man right
> Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
> Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know
> 
> Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves
> 
> Well here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand
> He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo
> And it's ala man and ala man right
> Come on ya ####in' dummy get your right step right
> Get off the stage ya god damn gook ya know
> 
> Piss me off ####in' jerk get on my nerves


  This is one of my dart team's favorite songs and I know it by heart.


----------



## otter

and something for all the forumites to keep in mind, heres some Tony Bennett

The clown with his pants falling down or the dance that's a dream of romance
Or the scene where the villain is mean.
That's entertainment!

The lights on the lady in tights or the bride with a guy on the side,
Or the ball where she gives him her all.
That's entertainment!

The plot can be hot, simply teeming with sex,
a gay divorcee who is after her "ex".
It can be Oedipus Rex, where a chap kills his father
and causes a lot of bother.
The clerk who is thrown out of work by the boss,
Who is thrown for a loss by the skirt who is doing him dirt.
The world is a stage, the stage is a world of entertainment.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> and something for all the forumites to keep in mind, heres some Tony Bennett
> 
> That's entertainment!


 

Sounds like something I said very recently.


----------



## tomchamp

Walkin' down this rocky road
Wondering where my life is leadin'
Rollin' on, to the bitter end
Finding out along the way
What it takes to keep love living
You should know, how it feels my friend

Ooh, I want you to stay
Ooh, I want you today
I'm ready for love
Oh baby, I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby, I'm ready for love
Yeah
Ohhh, for your love

Now I'm on my feet again
Better things are bound to happen
All my dues, surely must be paid
Many miles and many tears
Times we had but now they're changing
You should know that I'm not afraid

Ooh, I want you to stay
Ooh, I want you today
I'm ready for love
Oh baby, I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby, I'm ready for love
mmmmm
Oh I'm ready for love
Ahh, hey ey ey 
Ready for your love

Ooh, I want you to stay
Ooh, I want you today
I'm ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready love
Ready love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for your love
Ahhh ha aahhh ah
Wooa Oh oh oh Woa
I'm ready for your love
Oh baby
mmmmm mmmm mmm


----------



## tomchamp

The Sky Is Burnin
I Believe My Souls On Fire
You Are I’m Learning The Key To My Desire

Waiting For The Van To Arrive
The Prisoners Were Lined Up Out Side
Jumped A Wall Hitched A Ride And Now I’m Here To Say
Love You Baby Anyway

The Sky Is Burnin
I Believe My Souls On Fire
You Are I’m Learning The Key To My Desire

Run Across The Country Fields In All The Rain
They Had Guns And Dogs And Every Thing
Swam A River Try`n To Lose My Trail
But They Caught Me Under The Bridge Oh Yeah

The Sky Is Burnin
I Believe My Souls On Fire
You Are I’m Learning The Key To My Desire

The Sky Is Burnin
I Believe My Souls On Fire
You Are I’m Learning The Key To My Desire

The Judge Said This Man’s A Danger To Humanity
We’re Gonna Lock Him Up And Throw Away The Key
Now Baby Your Love Has Sent Me To Jail
But I’d Rather Die Than See You With Another Man

Working On The Railroad Every Day
But They Can’t Keep Me Here
And I’m not Gonna Stay
I Got To Get Outta This Place
I’ll See You Baby


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey Kwillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllia!!!*

I'm finally getting a chance to listen to Kwillia Soul!   

The best CD yet!      Thanks!


----------



## jazz lady

*a small sample...*

All you fellas, gather 'round me
and let me give you some good advice
What I'm gonna, gonna ask you now
You'd better think about it twice
While you're out cheatin' on your woman
there is something I never ever dreamed of and that is


Who's making love to your old lady
While you were out making love
Who's making love to your old lady
While you were out making love


I've known so, so many fellows
All in that same old bag
Thinkin' that a woman was made to
to be beat on and treated so bad
Well now fellows, let me tell you something
Something I never ever dreamed of


Who's making love to your old lady
While you were out making love
Who's making love to your old lady
While you were out making love


I know there are some woman guilty of this too
I'm not trying to run you life boy, the choice is up to you 
Yeah you, you you


Reason why I ask this question
I used to be the same old way
'Til I started to straighten up
I found out it was a bit too late
Oh yeah, that's when it all started
Something I never ever dreamed of


Somebody was a lovin' my old lady
While I was out making love
Somebody was a lovin' my old lady
While I was out making love


Now who's making love to your old lady
While you were out making love
Who's making love to your old lady
While you were out making love


Somebody was a lovin' my old lady
While I was out making love


----------



## tomchamp

Tin soldiers and Nixon coming,
We're finally on our own.
This summer I hear the drumming,
Four dead in Ohio.

Gotta get down to it
Soldiers are cutting us down
Should have been done long ago.
What if you knew her
And found her dead on the ground
How can you run when you know?

Gotta get down to it
Soldiers are cutting us down
Should have been done long ago.
What if you knew her
And found her dead on the ground
How can you run when you know?

Tin soldiers and Nixon coming,
We're finally on our own.
This summer I hear the drumming,
Four dead in Ohio.


----------



## chaotic

*While I'm looking for soul, here's a tune from a band with no soul*

See them walking hand in hand across the bridge at midnight
Heads turning as the lights flashing out it's so bright
Then walk right out to the fourline track
There's a camera rolling on her back, on her back
And I sense the rhythm humming in a frenzy all the way down her spine

Girls on film, girls on film, girls on film, girls on film

Lipstick cherry all over the lens as she's falling
In miles of sharp blue water coming in where she lies
The diving man's coming up for air cause the crowd all love pulling dolly by the hair, by the hair
And she wonders how she ever got here as she goes under again

Girls on film (two minutes later), girls on film
Girls on film (got your picture), girls on film

Wider baby smiling you just made a million
Fuses pumping live heat twisting out on a wire
Take one last glimpse into the night I'm touching close I'm holding bright, holding tight
Give me shudders in a whisper take me up till I'm shooting a star

Girls on film (she's more than a lady), girls on film
Girls on film (two minutes later), girls on film
Girls on film (see you together), girls on film
Girls on film (see you later), girls on film
Girls on film (what ya doing), girls on film


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Tin soldiers and Nixon coming,
> We're finally on our own.
> This summer I hear the drumming,
> Four dead in Ohio.


  That song always makes me sad.  I did a paper on Kent State when I was in high school and the tragedy of that day made a big impression on me.


----------



## tomchamp

Mindless drifter on the road
Carry such an easy load
It's how you look,
and how you feel
You must have
a heart of steel.

Why do I keep f$#@in' up?

I can see you on a hill
Comatose but walking still
Curves beneath
your flowing gown
Only I could
bring you down.

Why do I keep f$#@in' up?

Dogs that lick
and dogs that bite
Hounds that howl
through the night
Broken leashes
are all over the floor
Keys left hanging
in a swinging door.

Why do I keep f$#@in' up?

Keep f$#@in' up!


----------



## jazz lady

*my fav from kwillia soul...*

I can see clearly now, the rain is gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone
All of the bad feelings have disappeared
Here is the rainbow I’ve been prayin?for
It’s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothin?but blue skies
Look straight ahead, nothin?but blue skies

I can see clearly now, the rain is gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.


----------



## tomchamp

There's colors on the street
Red, white and blue
People shufflin' their feet
People sleepin' in their shoes
But there's a warnin' sign
on the road ahead
There's a lot of people sayin'
we'd be better off dead
Don't feel like Satan,
but I am to them
So I try to forget it,
any way I can.

Keep on rockin' in the free world,
Keep on rockin' in the free world
Keep on rockin' in the free world,
Keep on rockin' in the free world.

I see a woman in the night
With a baby in her hand
Under an old street light
Near a garbage can
Now she puts the kid away,
and she's gone to get a hit
She hates her life,
and what she's done to it
There's one more kid
that will never go to school
Never get to fall in love,
never get to be cool.

Keep on rockin' in the free world,
Keep on rockin' in the free world
Keep on rockin' in the free world,
Keep on rockin' in the free world.

We got a thousand points of light
For the homeless man
We got a kinder, gentler,
Machine gun hand
We got department stores
and toilet paper
Got styrofoam boxes
for the ozone layer
Got a man of the people,
says keep hope alive
Got fuel to burn,
got roads to drive.

Keep on rockin' in the free world,
Keep on rockin' in the free world
Keep on rockin' in the free world,
Keep on rockin' in the free world
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Sheryl Crow

I've been long, a long way from here 
Put on a poncho, played for mosquitos, 
And drank til I was thirsty again 
We went searching through thrift store jungles 
Found Geronimo's rifle, Marilyn's shampoo 
And Benny Goodman's corset and pen 

Well, o.k. I made this up 
I promised you I'd never give up 

[Chorus] 
If it makes you happy 
It can't be that bad 
If it makes you happy 
Then why the hell are you so sad 

You get down, real low down 
You listen to Coltrane, derail your own train 
Well who hasn't been there before? 
I come round, around the hard way 
Bring you comics in bed, scrape the mold off the bread 
And serve you french toast again 

Well, o.k. I still get stoned 
I'm not the kind of girl you'd take home 

Chorus 

We've been far, far away from here 
Put on a poncho, played for mosquitos 
And everywhere in between 
Well, o.k. we get along 
So what if right now everything's wrong? 

Chorus


----------



## meangirl

*Hey you!*

Crack that whip 
Give the past the slip 
Step on a crack 
Break your momma's back 

When a problem comes along 
You must whip it 
Before the cream sits out too long 
You must whip it 
When something's going wrong 
You must whip it 

now whip it 
into shape 
shape it up 
get straight 
go forward 
move ahead 
try to detect it 
it's not too late 
to whip it 
whip it good 

When a good time turns around 
You must whip it 
You will never live it down 
Unless you whip it 
No one gets their way 
Until they whip it 

I say whip it 
Whip it good


----------



## tomchamp

*One more NY!*

I wanna live
with a cinnamon girl
I could be happy
the rest of my life
With a cinnamon girl.

A dreamer of pictures
I run in the night
You see us together,
chasing the moonlight,
My cinnamon girl.

Ten silver saxes,
a bass with a bow
The drummer relaxes
and waits between shows
For his cinnamon girl.

A dreamer of pictures
I run in the night
You see us together,
chasing the moonlight,
My cinnamon girl.

Pa sent me money now
I'm gonna make it somehow
I need another chance
You see your baby loves to dance
Yeah...yeah...yeah.
 :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*more soul...*

Oh girl
I'd be in trouble if you left me now
'Cos I don't know where to look for love
I just don't know how

Oh girl
How I depend on you
To give me love when I need it
Right on time you would always be there
All my friends call me a fool
They say to let the woman take care of you
So I, I try to be hip and think like the crowd
But not even the crowd will help me now, oh

Oh girl
Tell me what am I gonna do
'Cos I know I got such a guilty face
Girl, I feel so out of place
Oh, yeah, yeah

[Solo]

All my friends call me a fool
They say the woman should be taking care of you
So I, try to be hip and think like the crowd, yeah
Not even the crowd can help me now
Oh, you know

Oh girl
I guess I'll never know
I could save myself
A lot of useless tears
Girl, I've gotta get away from here

Oh girl
Pain will double if you leave me now
'Cos I don't know where to look for love
And I just don't know how
Oh, no, no

Don't know where to look
Don't know where to run
Don't know where to go
Oh girl
I'm no good without you, no, no
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## meangirl

Uncle Cracker

Follow Me

You don't know how you met me 
You don't know why, you can't turn around and say good-bye 
All you know is when I'm with you I make you free 
And swim through your veins like a fish in the sea 
I'm singing.... 

Follow me 
Everything is alright 
I'll be the one to tuck you in at night 
And if you want to leave 
I can guarantee 
You won't find nobody else like me 

I'm not worried 'bout the ring you wear 
Cause as long as no one knows 
Than nobody can care 
Your feelin' guilty 
And I'm well aware 
But you don't look ashamed 
And baby I'm not scared 
I'm singing... 

Follow me 
Everything is alright 
I'll be the one to tuck you in at night 
And if you want to leave 
I can guarantee 
You won't find nobody else like me 

Solo 

Won't give you money 
I can't give you the sky 
You're better off if you don't ask why 
I'm not the reason that you go a stray and 
We'll be alright if you don't ask me to stay 


I'll be the one to tuck you in at night 
And if you want to leave 
I can guarantee 
You won't find nobody else like me 

You don't know how you met me 
You don't know why, you can't turn around and say good-bye 
All you know is when I'm with you I make you free 
And swim through your veins like a fish in the sea 
I'm singing.... 

Follow me 
Everything is alright 
I'll be the one to tuck you in at night 
And if you want to leave 
I can guarantee 
You won't find nobody else like me 
I'm singing

Follow me 
Everything is alright 
I'll be the one to tuck you in at night 
And if you want to leave 
I can guarantee 
You won't find nobody else like me 
I'm singing

Follow me 
Everything is alright 
I'll be the one to tuck you in at night 
And if you want to leave 
I can guarantee 
You won't find nobody else like me


----------



## kwillia

I'm diggin' that you are diggin it... Jazzy!  

I agree "kwillia soul" may be the best yet!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm diggin' that you are diggin it... Jazzy!
> 
> I agree "kwillia soul" may be the best yet!


There's actually a couple of songs on it I'd never heard before, but they are GOOD.  It is definitely my fav of all the CD's.  

I also LOVE the last song and am grooving to it now:


All my friends know the low rider
The low rider is a little higher
Low rider drives a little slower
Low rider is a real goer

Low rider knows every street yeah!
Low rider is the one to meet yeah!
Low rider don't use no gas now
Low rider don't drive to fast

Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip and see

Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip with me


----------



## kwillia

I do believe I out did myself this time...


----------



## meangirl

Green Day

American Idiot

Don't wanna be an American idiot.
Don't wanna nation under the new media 
And can you hear the sound of hysteria?
The subpliminal mind #### America.

Welcome to a new kind of tension.
All across the alien nation.
Everything isn't meant to be okay.
Television dreams of tomorrow.
We're not the ones who're meant to follow 
that's enough to argue.

Well maybe I'm the ###### America.
I'm not a part of a redneck agenda.
Now everybody do the propaganda.
And say hello to the age of paranoia

Welcome to a new kind of tension.
All across the alien nation.
Everything isn't meant to be okay.
Television dreams of tomorrow.
We're not the ones who're meant to follow.
that's enough to argue.

Don't wanna be an American idiot.
One nation controlled by the media.
Information nation of hysteria.
It's going out to idiot America.

Welcome to a new kind of tension.
All across the alien nation.
Everything isn't meant to be okay.
Television dreams of tomorrow.
We're not the ones who're meant to follow.
that's enough to argue


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I do believe I out did myself this time...


Yes, you did.    

Thanks for the wonderful music.


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> Track 22 of "kwillia soul"...
> Uhh! Awww, sookie sookie now!
> Hey! Oww, uhh! Come on, baby!
> Hey there, Sugar Darlin',
> Let me tell you something
> Girl, I've been trying to say, now.
> You look so sweet,
> And you're so doggone fine.
> I just can't get you out of my mind.
> You've become a sweet taste in my mouth, now.
> And I want you to be my spouse,
> So that we can live happily, nah-nah,
> In a great big ol' roomy house.
> And I know you're gonna groove me, baby.
> Ahh, yeah, now.
> You make me feel good inside.
> Come on, and groove me, baby.
> I need you to groove me.
> Ahhh, yeah, now, now, darling.
> Uhh! Come on, come on!
> Hey! Uhh!
> Hey there, Sugar Darlin',
> Come on, give me something
> Girl, I've been needing for days.
> Yes, I'm good, good loving,
> With plenty, plenty hugging.
> Ooh, you cute little thang, you.
> Girl, between you and me, nah-nah,
> We don't need no company.
> No other man, no other girl
> Can enter into our world,
> Not as long as you groove me, baby.
> Ahh, come on.
> Make me feel good inside.
> Come on and groove me, baby.
> Move me, baby.
> Ahh, sock it to me, mama.
> Uhh! Ahh, I like it like that, baby.
> Uhh! Groove me, baby! Hey! Uhh!
> Groove me, darling!
> Come on, come on.
> I need you to sock it to me, mama.
> Come on and groove me, baby.
> Hey! Uhh! Good, God!
> It makes me feel so good inside, mama.
> Now, come on, come on, and uhh,
> Groove me, baby, groove me, baby.
> Ahh, sock it to me,
> Sock it to me,
> Rock it to me.
> Come on, come on!
> Come on!
> And uhh,
> Groove me, mama, I want you to
> Groove me!


I do believe this is my fav track...


----------



## jazz lady

*track 16...*

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing

Miracles right before my eyes
You sexy thing got me hypnotised
Don't stop what ya' doing
What ya' doing to me
My angel from above lying next to me
How did ya' know that I'd be the one
Been a long time coming only just begun
Doing all the things that makes my heart sing
Keep doing what you're doing you sexy thing

How did ya' know I needed you so badly
How did ya' know I gave my heart gladly
Yesterday I was one of a lonely people
Now you're lying next to me
Making love to me

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing

Only yesterday I was on my own
Just another day later my mind was blown
You sexy thing come into my life
Forever and a day it feels so right
How did ya' know that I'd be the one
Been a long time coming only just begun
Doing all the things that makes my heart sing
Keep doing what you're doing you sexy thing

How did ya' know I needed you so badly
How did ya' know I gave my heart gladly
Yesterday I was one of a lonely people
Now you're lying next to me
Making love to me

I believe in miracles
Where you from
You sexy thing
You sexy thing
I believe in miracles
Since you came along
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Kiss me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

Touch me baby
You sexy thing
You sexy thing

You sexy thing


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I believe in miracles
> Where you from
> You sexy thing
> I believe in miracles
> Since you came along
> You sexy thing




One to add to my list!  Great song!


----------



## Kizzy

meangirl said:
			
		

> One to add to my list!  Great song!




  I've always hated that song.


----------



## 404

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I've always hated that song.



don't hate because U ain't sexy


----------



## meangirl

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I've always hated that song.




   J/K


----------



## meangirl

Hungry Like The Wolf
Dark in the city, night is a wire
Steam in the subway, earth is a fire
Do-do do do, do do do, do do do, do do do, do do
Woman you want me, give me a sign
And catch my breathing even closer behind
Do-do do do, do do do, do do do, do do do, do do

In touch with the ground
I'm on the hunt I'm after you
Smell like I sound, I'm lost in a crowd
And I'm hungry like the wolf
Straddle the line, in discord and rhyme
I'm on the hunt I'm after you
Mouth is alive with juices like wine
And I'm hungry like the wolf


Stalked in the forest, too close to hide
I'll be upon you by the moonlight side
Do-do do do, do do do, do do do, do do do, do do
High blood drumming ony our skin it's so tight
You feel my heart, I'm just a moment behind
Do-do do do, do do do, do do do, do do do, do do

In touch with the ground
I'm on the hunt I'm after you
Scent and a sound, I'm lost and I'm found
And I'm hungry like the wolf
Strut on a line, it's discord and rhyme
I howl and I whine I'm after you
Mouth is alive all running inside
And I'm hungry like the wolf

-

(Hungry like the wolf
Hungry like the wolf
Hungry like the wolf)


Burning the ground I break from the crowd
I'm on the hunt I'm after you
I smell like I sound, I'm lost and I'm found
And I'm hungry like the wolf
Strut on a line, it's discord and rhyme
I'm on the hunt I'm after you
Mouth is alive with juices like wine
And I'm hungry like the wolf

Burning the ground I break from the crowd
I'm on the hunt I'm after you
Scent and a sound, I'm lost and I'm found
And I'm hungry like the wolf

Strut on a line, it's discord and rhyme
I howl and I whine I'm after you
Mouth is alive all running inside
And I'm hungry like the wolf...


----------



## kwillia

You made me fro up in my mouth...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You made me fro up in my mouth...


  I hate that song.  Ugh.  



Let's get that nasty taste out of our mouth with track #1:

I'm gonna wait til the midnight hour

that's when my love comes tumbling down.
I'm gonna wait for the midnight hour

when there's no one else around.
I'm gonna take you
girl and hold you

and do all the things I told you
in the midnight hour.
Yes
I am
oh yes
I am.

I'm gonna wait til stars come out
and see that twinkle in your eyes.
I'm gonna wait til the midnight hour

that's when my love begins to shine.
You'll be the only girl I love
and really love you so
in the midnight hour

oh yeah
in the midnight hour.

I'm gonna wait til the midnight hour

that's when my love comes tumbling down.
I'm gonna wait for the midnight hour

when there's no one else around.
I'm gonna take you
girl and hold you

and do all the things I told you
in the midnight hour.
Yes
I am
oh yes
I am.

I'm gonna wait til stars come out
and see that twinkle in your eyes.
I'm gonna wait til the midnight hour

that's when my love begins to shine.
You'll be the only girl I love
and really love you so
in the midnight hour

oh yeah
in the midnight hour.
I'm gonna wait til the midnight hour

I'm gonna wait til the midnight hour

I'm gonna wait til the midnight hour ...


----------



## jazz lady

*And here I thought sports couldn't be sexy...*

Backfield in motion
yeah
I'm gonna have to penalize you
you

backfield in motion
baby
you know it that's against the rule.
Offside and holding
yeah
you ought to be ashamed of yourself
baby

offside and holding
yeah
holding on to someone else.

You know you're cheating
baby
faking about

you know you're walking
baby
oh yeah
strike three you're out.
And I caught you with your -

Backfield in motion
yeah
I'm gonna have to penalize you
you

backfield in motion
baby
you know it that's against the rule.

First down - you started chearting on me

second down - well
I was too blind to see

third down - you know I love you so

fourth down
baby - I've got to let you go

'cause I caught you with your -

Backfield in motion
yeah
I'm gonna have to penalize you
you

backfield in motion
baby
you know it that's against the rule.

Now you will see
oh yeah
just how I felt

you better believe it
baby

you beat me to the punch
uh honey
but you hit me below the belt.
And I caught you with your -

Backfield in motion
yeah
I'm gonna have to penalize you
you

backfield in motion
baby
you know it that's against the rule.

And I caught you with your -
Backfield in motion
yeah
I'm gonna have to penalize you
you

backfield in motion
baby
you know it that's against the rule.

Backfield in motion - offside and holding

Backfield in motion - double dribbling
baby

Backfield in motion - ooh
clipping
honey

Backfield in motion - backfield in motion.


----------



## kwillia

You are having a ball with that CD, aren'tcha...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are having a ball with that CD, aren'tcha...


  Why yes...yes I am.


----------



## chaotic

Baby did a bad bad thing, baby did a bad bad thing.
Baby did a bad bad thing, baby did a bad bad thing.

You ever love someone so much you thought your little heart was gonna break in two?
I didn't think so.
You ever tried with all your heart and soul to get you lover back to you?
I wanna hope so.
You ever pray with all your heart and soul just to watch her walk away?

Baby did a bad bad thing, baby did a bad bad thing.
Baby did a bad bad thing, feel like crying, feel like crying.

You ever toss and turn your lying awake and thinking about the one you love?
I don't think so.
You ever close your eyes your making believe your holding the one your dreaming of?
Well if you say so.
I hurts so bad when you finally know just how low, low, low, low, low, she'll go.

Baby did a bad bad thing, baby did a bad bad thing.
Baby did a bad bad thing, feel like crying, feel like crying.

Ohh. Feel like crying, feel like crying.
Ohh, feel like crying, feel like crying.

Baby did a bad bad thing, baby did a bad bad thing.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Why yes...yes I am.



By any chance, did any Taj Mahal make it onto that CD? I was listening to 30-sec snippets earlier...


----------



## kwillia

If you should lose me, oh, yeah
You'll lose a good thing
If you should lose me, oh, yeah 
You'll lose a good thing

You know I love you, do anything for you
Just don't mistreat me and I'll be good to you
'Cause if you should lose me, oh, yeah
You'll lose a good thing

I'm givin you one more chance, for you to do right
If you'll only straighten up, we'll have a good life
'Cause if you should lose me, oh, yeah
You'll lose a good thing

This is my last time, not asking any more
If you don't do right 
I'm gonna march outa that door

And if you don't believe me, just try it Daddy
And you'll lose a good thing
Just try it Daddy and you'll lose a good thing
Just try it Daddy and you'll lose a good thing
Just try it Daddy and you'll lose a good thing
Just try it Daddy and you'll lose a good thing


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> By any chance, did any Taj Mahal make it onto that CD? I was listening to 30-sec snippets earlier...


I have an entire Taj Mahal CD with your name on it, C...


----------



## meangirl

Finger 11

Restless tonight
Cause I wasted the light
Between both these times
I drew a really thin line
It's nothing I planned
And not that I can
But you should be mine
Across that line

If I traded it all
If I gave it all away for one thing
Just for one thing
If I sorted it out
If I knew all about this one thing
Wouldn't that be something

I promise I might
Not walk on by
Maybe next time
But not this time

Even though I know
I don't want to know
Yeah I guess I know
I just hate how it sounds


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have an entire Taj Mahal CD with your name on it, C...



U Rule, K!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> U Rule, K!


It's the least I could do to thank you for getting me hooked on Keb Mo... I have 4 of his CDs now and I can't get enough of them...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> It's the least I could do to thank you for getting me hooked on Keb Mo... I have 4 of his CDs now and I can't get enough of them...


What a coincidence!  I have the same 4.    Thanks chaotic for turning her on, then turning me on.  

K, I thought you were going to bed 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Kizzy

404 said:
			
		

> don't hate because U ain't sexy




It isn't that at all.  It sounds like he is choking on a sponge and trying to sing.


----------



## jazz lady

*love this one too...*

I said, Shotgun shoot em for he runs now
Do the jerk baby
Do the jerk now
Hey!

Put on your red dress
And then you go downtown now
I said buy yourself a shotgun now
We're gonna break it down baby now
We're gonna load it up baby now
And then you shoot him for he runs now

I said,Shotgun shoot em for he runs now
Do the jerk baby
Do the jerk now
Hey!

[Instrumental sax]

I said,Shotgun shoot em for he runs now
Do the jerk baby
Do the jerk now
Hey!

Put on your high heels shoes
I said we're goin' down here listen to em play blues
We're gonna dig potatoes
We're gonna pick tomatoes

I said,Shotgun shoot em for he runs now
Do the jerk baby
Do the jerk now
Hey!

I said it's Twine Time
I said it's Twine Time
I said it's Twine Time
Hey!
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## RoseRed

Some girls give me money
Some girls buy me clothes
Some girls give me jewelry
That I never thought I'd own
Some girls give me diamonds
Some girls, heart attacks
Some girls I give all my bread to
I don't ever want it back
Some girls give me jewelry
Others buy me clothes
Some girls give me children
I never asked them for
So give me all your money
Give me all your gold
I'll buy you a house back in Zuma beach
And give you half of what I own
Some girls take my money
Some girls take my clothes
Some girls get the shirt off my back
And leave me with a lethal dose
French girls they want Cartier
Italian girls want cars
American girls want everything in the world
You can possibly imagine
English girls they're so prissy
I can't stand them on the telephone
Sometimes I take the receiver off the hook
I don't want them to ever call at all
White girls they're pretty funny
Sometimes they drive me mad
Black girls just wanna get ####ed all night
I just don't have that much jam
Chinese girls are so gentle
They're really such a tease
You never know quite what they're cookin'
Inside those silky sleeves
Give me all you money
Give me all your gold
I'll buy you a house back in Zuma beach
And give you half of what I own
Some girls they're so pure
Some girls so corrupt
Some girls give me children
I only made love to her once
Give me half your money
Give me half your car
Give me half of everything
I'll make you world's biggest star by half
So gimme all your money
Give me all your gold
Let's go back to Zuma beach
I'll give you half of everything I own


----------



## Agee

*Cracker*

*Forgotten about this song, until I heard it on the Boat Tuesday...*

Well I've been up to Paris
and I've slept in a park.
Went down to Barcelona 
someone broke in my car,
And I'll search the world over..
for my angel in black.
Yeah I'll search the world over
for a Eurotrash Girl.

Took the train down to Athens
and I slept in a fountain.
Some swiss junkie in Turin
ripped me off for my cash.
Yeah I'll search the world over..
for my angel in black.
Yeah I'll search the world over
for a Eurotrash Girl.

[Garbled, Sounds Like: The say are us] on the metro
shook me down for a bribe
on my knees for the sergeant
when my passport arrived.
Yeah I'll search the world over..
for my angel in black.
Yeah I'll search the world over
for a Eurotrash Girl

Eurotrash Girl
Eurotrash Girl
Eurotrash Girl
Eurotrash Girl

Called my mom from a payphone
I said "I'm down to my last"
She said "I sent you to college
now go call your dad
and the waitress that he married."
well she hung up the phone.
Ya know she never did like me
but I can stand on my own.

Sold my plasma in amsterdam.
Spent it all in a nite
buying drinks at the milkfair
for a soldier in drag.
And I'll search the world over..
for my angel in black.
Yeah I'll search the world over
for a Eurotrash Girl

Eurotrash Girl
Eurotrash Girl
Eurotrash Girl
(my) Eurotrash Girl

Yeah I'll search the world over..
for my angel in black.
Yeah I'll search the world over
for a Eurotrash Girl (solo Johnnie)

Got a tatoo in Berlin
and a case of the crabs
a rose and a dagger 
on the palm of my hand.
And I'll search the world over..
for my angel in black.
Yeah I'll search the world over
for a Eurotrash Girl.

Eurotrash Girl
Eurotrash Girl
Eurotrash Girl
(yeah, ya) Eurotrash Girl

Yeah I'll search the world over..
for my angel in black.
Yeah I'll search the world over
for a Eurotrash Girl.


----------



## morganj614

*Get your motor runnin'
California Interstate 1
Pacific Coast Party
If you got to work today
Get yourself a new vocation
Pacific Coast Party 
You don't have to mind father time mother nature
Get yourself in line take your time
And watch it slip away

Just quit your #####in' bite your tongue
Save it for a rainy day, son
Pacific Coast Party
Get your ticket pack your bags
Come and join the celebration
Pacific Coast Party

If you wanna find peace of mind come and get it
Get yourself in line take your time
And watch it slip away
Pacific Coast Party

CHORUS
Hey I heard somebody say work harder than you play
But I never missed a single day's party
Word I never heard a word I turned the other way
Pacific Coast Party

INSTRUMENTAL (GROOVY)

You don't have to mind father time mother nature
Get yourself in line take your time
And watch it slip away

CHORUS
Hey I heard somebody say work harder than you play
But I never missed a single day's party
Word I never heard a word I turned the other way whooooowooo
Pacific Coast Party
Hey I heard somebody say work harder than you play
But I never missed a single day's party
Word I never heard a word I turned the other way 
Pacific Coast Party
Pacific Coast Party (Pacific Coast Party)
Pacific Coast Party*


----------



## kwillia

What I like about you __ (Romantics)

hey, uh huh huh
hey, uh huh huh
what I like about you, you hold me tight
tell me I'm the only one, wanna' come over tonight, yea

you're whispering in my ear
tell me all the things that I wanna' to hear, 'cause that's true
that's what I like
that's what I like
what I like about you, you really know how to dance
when you go up, down, jump around, think about true romance, yea


that's what I like about you
that's what I like about you
wahh!

hey!

what I like about you, you keep me warm at night
never wanna' let you go, know you make me feel alright, yea

that's what I like about you
that's what I like about you
that's what I like about you (whispered)
that's what I like about you
that's what I like about you
that's what I like about you
hey, uh huh huh, hey hey hey
hey, uh huh huh, brrr
hey, uh huh huh, hey


----------



## jazz lady

*this came out when I was 19...*

Way back when
In Sixty-seven
I was the dandy
Of Gamma Chi
Sweet things from Boston
So young and willing
Moved down to Scarsdale
Where the hell am I
Hey Nineteen
No we can't dance together
No we can't talk at all
Please take me along
When you slide on down

Hey Nineteen
That's 'Retha Franklin
She don't remember
The Queen of Soul
It's hard times befallen
The sole survivors
She thinks I'm crazy
But I'm just growing old

Hey Nineteen
No we got nothing in common
No we can't talk at all
Please take me along
When you slide on down

The Cuervo Gold
The fine Colombian
Make tonight a wonderful thing

No we can't dance together
No we can't talk at all


----------



## jazz lady

*elvis costello...*

As I walk through
This wicked world
Searchin' for light in the darkness of insanity.
I ask myself
Is all hope lost?
Is there only pain and hatred, and misery?

And each time I feel like this inside,
There's one thing I wanna know:
What's so funny 'bout peace love & understanding? Ohhhh
What's so funny 'bout peace love & understanding?

And as I walked on
Through troubled times
My spirit gets so downhearted sometimes
So where are the strong
And who are the trusted?
And where is the harmony?
Sweet harmony.

'Cause each time I feel it slippin' away, just makes me wanna cry.
What's so funny 'bout peace love & understanding? Ohhhh
What's so funny 'bout peace love & understanding?

So where are the strong?
And who are the trusted?
And where is the harmony?
Sweet harmony.

'Cause each time I feel it slippin' away, just makes me wanna cry.
What's so funny 'bout peace love & understanding? Ohhhh
What's so funny 'bout peace love & understanding? Ohhhh
What's so funny 'bout peace love & understanding?
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*k and I heard this returning from lunch...*

Dead of the night baby
We're finally alone
I'll pull up the shades
If you'll unplug the phone

Put on some music
Marvin Gaye's real nice
Once we get settled
I'll turn off the lights

Don't be afraid of the dark
Don't be afraid of the dark
I'll be there to hold you
Don't be afraid of the dark

It might be scary
Til your eyes adjust
Don't fear the shadows
Me you can trust

I'm at my best
In a pitch black room
Hold on tight baby
You'll feel the power soon

Don't be afraid of the dark
Don't be afraid of the dark
I'll be there to hold you
Don't be afraid of the dark

You might tremble
You might shake
Scream out loud
Maybe even pray

I know which moves
Suit you right
You'll beg for more
You'll forget about the night

Don't be afraid of the dark
Don't be afraid of the dark
I'll be there to hold you
Don't be afraid of the dark

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*from kwillia soul...finally found the lyrics...*

Everybody get on your feet,
You make me nervous when you in your seat
Take off your shoes and pat your feet,
We're doin a dance that can't be beat
We're barefootin', We're barefootin',
We're barefootin', We're barefootin',

Went to a party the other night,
Long Tall Sally was out of sight
Threw way her wig, and her high sneakers too,
She was doin a dance without any shoes
She was barefootin', She was barefootin',
She was barefootin', She was barefootin',

Hey little gal with the red dress on,
I bet you can barefoot all night long
Take off your shoes and throw them away,
Come back and get them another day

We're barefootin', We're barefootin',
We're barefootin', We're barefootin',

Musical interlude

Lil John Henry he said to Sue,
If I was barefootin' would you barefoot too
Sue told John, "I'm thirty two,
I was barefootin ever since I was two

They was barefootin', they was barefootin'
They was barefootin'', we barefootin'

We barefootin' we barefootin'
We barefootin' we barefootin'
We barefootin' we barefootin'
We don't have no shoes on


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> It's been posted a couple times before, but what's one more...


 for both those songs...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> for both those songs...


Doh!  I finally realized it is spelled barefootin' not barefooting and now I see you've posted it.  

I didn't find "Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark" posted before.  :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

*How about some Robert Cray...*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> :guitar:
> 
> Dead of the night baby
> We're finally alone
> I'll pull up the shades
> If you'll unplug the phone
> 
> Put on some music
> Marvin Gaye's real nice
> Once we get settled
> I'll turn off the lights
> 
> Chorus:
> Don't be afraid of the dark
> Don't be afraid of the dark
> I'll be there to hold you
> Don't be afraid of the dark
> 
> It might be scary
> Til your eyes adjust
> Don't fear the shadows
> Me you can trust
> 
> I'm at my best
> In a pitch black room
> Hold on tight baby
> You'll feel the power soon
> 
> Chorus
> 
> You might tremble
> You might shake
> Scream out loud
> Maybe even pray
> 
> I know which moves
> Suit you right
> You'll beg for more
> You'll forget about the night
> 
> Chorus


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>




I searched on "Don't be afraid of the dark" and it doesn't find it.  But if I search by other text in the song, it DOES find it.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know which moves
> Suit you right
> You'll beg for more
> You'll forget about the night
> 
> 
> 
> :guitar:


   Were you singing it to her?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I searched on "Don't be afraid of the dark" and it doesn't find it.  But if I search by other text in the song, it DOES find it.


Your search button thingy must be broked...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Were you singing it to her?


Why yes...yes I was. 





























Nice of you to join us, Mr. G.  Have you recovered yet?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Your search button thingy must be broked...


  Everyone else's works fine.  It's an evil conspiracy by  to drive me slowly insane.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Everyone else's works fine.  It's an evil conspiracy by  to drive me slowly insane.


You aren't alone, Jazzy... Dem's search button thingy never worked at all... you can consider yourself in her boat...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You aren't alone, Jazzy... Dem's search button thingy never worked at all... you can consider yourself in her boat...




:splash:

:swimmingfuriouslytowardsshore:


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Why yes...yes I was.
> 
> 
> Nice of you to join us, Mr. G. Have you recovered yet?


Getting there. As you know, when you return to the office from an abscence, you are bombarded (I need this, can you travel here,    )

Glad someone missed me    

Thank You J


----------



## kwillia

*Timing seems right for a little Def Leppard this afternoon...*



Make love like a man 
I'm a man 
That's what I am, uh! 

C'mon 
All you girls 'round the world 
Lookin' for a guy who's a real go getter 
Every guy grab a girl 
Love her like a man, make her feel a lot better 

Everybody 
You want it - I'm the one 
I got it - I'm Mr. Fun 
You need it - I'm Captain Cool, yeah 
Come get it - And I've come for you C'mon 

Don't call me Gigolo 
Don't call me Cassanova 
Just call me on the phone 
And baby come on over 
When you need someone 
When you need someone to... 

Make love like a man 
I'm a man 
That's what I am, yeah 
Make love like a man 
Your kinda man 
That's what I am 

Every day, every night 
Take her little heart 'til it beats like a hammer 
Do it good, do it right 
Crazy little girl gonna stutter 'n' stammer 

[Repeat Bridge]
[Repeat Chorus]

Gimme some rock 'n' roll 
Little bit of rock 'n' roll 
It's gotta be rock 'n' roll 
Little bit of rock 'n' roll 

Little bit of love goes a long, long way 
Gotta get it on if you really wanna get her 
Never ever wait it's a little to late 
Love her like a man, make her feel a lot better 

You want it- Yeah baby 
I got it - Why not 
You need it - Oh-oh 
Come get it - Oh come on 

[Repeat Bridge]
[Repeat Chorus]

Make love like a man 
I'm a man, that's what I am baby 
Make love like a man 
I'm a man, that's what I am 
Hey, get it while you can 
I wanna be your man 
Baby understand 
I'm a mmmmmmmmmman!! 
Make love like a man 
Oh, you love her like a man 
She's gonna feel a lot better 
And that's a fact!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Getting there. As you know, when you return to the office from an abscence, you are bombarded (I need this, can you travel here,    )
> 
> Glad someone missed me
> 
> Thank You J


How well I know it! Emails, phone calls, trying to cram everything you missed into a couple of days, endless meetings, etc. I feel your pain.  Definitely missed you and glad you're back. 

So, do you have travel plans next week? I hear they've rescheduled the launch of the Space Shuttle for Tuesday and you could get another shot at seeing it take off!


----------



## 404

jazz lady said:
			
		

> How well I know it! Emails, phone calls, trying to cram everything you missed into a couple of days, endless meetings, etc. I feel your pain.  Definitely missed you and glad you're back.
> 
> So, do you have travel plans next week? I hear they've rescheduled the launch of the Space Shuttle for Tuesday and you could get another shot at seeing it take off!


----------



## jazz lady

404 said:
			
		

>


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

>




No fair   that's my line.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Every day, every night
> Take her little heart 'til it beats like a hammer


An the headboard bangs the wall like a big bass drum


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> No fair  that's my line.


I just "borrowed" it.    It seemed appropriate for the tardorama.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> How well I know it! Emails, phone calls, trying to cram everything you missed into a couple of days, endless meetings, etc. I feel your pain.  Definitely missed you and glad you're back.
> 
> So, do you have travel plans next week? I hear they've rescheduled the launch of the Space Shuttle for Tuesday and you could get another shot at seeing it take off!


Be in town next week. 

Does look like a great night for  this Friday.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :splash:
> 
> :swimmingfuriouslytowardsshore:






make sure you pull the boat with you - it saves on gas!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Be in town next week.


That's a shame, but it will probably be postponed again.  



> Does look like a great night for  this Friday.


Yes, it does.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dayum... you gonna take that, Mr. Inseam...


 Troublemaker. 




Caught you!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dayum... you gonna take that, Mr. Inseam...


I'll take it anyway I can get it... Ms. Clevage


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I'll take it anyway I can get it... Ms. Clevage


 Good, you caught it too.  

And any way is a good way.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


:heehee:  

You need to take lessons from  on deleting posts.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

>


Guess you need a few more lessons from Master Otter,

grasshopper...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Guess you need a few more lessons from Master Otter,
> 
> grasshopper...


  GMTA


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :heehee:
> 
> You need to take lessons from  on deleting posts.


The force is strong with this one... GMTA


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> The force is strong with this one... GMTA


  Stop that!  You're starting to freak me out.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Guess you need a few more lessons from Master Otter,
> 
> grasshopper...


I tried... but it seems he's all booked up ... having to give golf lessons...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Stop that!  You're starting to freak me out.


 Looks like you've jumped from dems' boat right into another...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I tried... but it seems he's all booked up ... having to give golf lessons...


Oh, you did NOT just go there.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Looks like you've jumped from dems' boat right into another...


Much better boat.  MUCH better.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Much better boat.  MUCH better.


Hmmm, and all this time I thought it wasn't the boat as much as it was the motion of the ocean...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hmmm, and all this time I thought it wasn't the boat as much as it was the motion of the ocean...


The motion of the ocean doesn't do much without the boat in the first place.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Much better boat.  MUCH better.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The motion of the ocean doesn't do much without the boat in the first place.


So, it really must all be about the navigation.


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

>


Don't take it too personal, dems... we just figured out it's all about the navigation, and well... we've all read your boating threads...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> So, it really must all be about the navigation.


Oh yeah baby.


----------



## cattitude

<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/toysears.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## kwillia




----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> <img src="ttp://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/toysears.jpg">


At least it's not about old people sex.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


I saw that!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't take it too personal, dems... .


 Not so much a better boat, she just prefers my stern drive


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't take it too personal, dems... we just figured out it's all about the navigation, and well... we've all read your boating threads...




I learn from my mistakes though, if that helps any??


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Not so much a better boat, she just prefers my stern drive


  I am never going to live that down, am I? 

(And a big  )


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

>



I saw it too. B!tch.  

You will never get him now. I'm giving him to K_Jo.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I saw it too. B!tch.
> 
> You will never get him now. I'm giving him to K_Jo.


  Rut-roh raggy...


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I saw it too. B!tch.
> 
> You will never get him now. I'm giving him to K_Jo.


I thought you were in the dogfood thread...


----------



## Kizzy

kwillia said:
			
		

> I thought you were in the dogfood thread...




Me thinks she needs some cat nip.


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> I saw it too. B!tch.
> 
> You will never get him now. I'm giving him to K_Jo.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I thought you were in the dogfood thread...



I was but I had a stalker so I came here and feel like I broke into some odd sex thing.  Thank God I have my job.


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

>


Shouldn't you be busy penning your float plan, missy...


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I was but I had a stalker so I came here and feel like I broke into some odd sex thing. Thank God I have my job.


And a 'Vette...and a pool...and boxers...


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I was but I had a stalker so I came here and feel like I broke into some odd sex thing.  Thank God I have my job.


The moment's gone now... and we didn't even get into the discussions of hull design or personal floatation devices...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> personal floatation devices...


In my best Homer Simpson voice...

Ummmmmmmmmm, Personal Flotation Devices,


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> The moment's gone now... and we didn't even get into the discussions of hull design or personal floatation devices...


That's a shame.  It would have been very...INTERESTING.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And a 'Vette...and a pool...and boxers...



and the biggest prize...Otter.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> and the biggest prize...Otter.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> The moment's gone now... and we didn't even get into the discussions of hull design or personal floatation devices...




do inflatamate's float? how tacky.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> and the biggest prize...Otter.


I didn't think to include BOOBY prizes.  :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

If I had a boat
I'd go out on the ocean
And if I had a pony
I'd ride him on my boat
And we could all together
Go out on the ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat

If I were roy rogers
I'd sure enough be single
I couldn't bring myself to marrying old dale
It'd just be me and trigger
We'd go riding through them movies
Then we'd buy a boat and on the sea we'd sail

And if I had a boat
I'd go out on the ocean
And if I had a pony
I'd ride him on my boat
And we could all together
Go out on the ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat

The mystery masked man was smart
He got himself a tonto
'cause tonto did the dirty work for free
But tonto he was smarter
And one day said kemo sabe
Kiss my ass I bought a boat
I'm going out to sea

And if I had a boat
I'd go out on the ocean
And if I had a pony
I'd ride him on my boat
And we could all together
Go out on the ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat

And if I were like lightning
I wouldn't need no sneakers
I'd come and go wherever I would please
And I'd scare 'em by the shade tree
And I'd scare 'em by the light pole
But I would not scare my pony on my boat out on the sea

And if I had a boat
I'd go out on the ocean
And if I had a pony
I'd ride him on my boat
And we could all together
Go out on the ocean
Me upon my pony on my boat


----------



## jazz lady

So I'd like to know where you got the notion, 
said I'd like to know where you got the notion. 
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby. 
Rock the boat don't tip the boat over. 
Rock the boat don't rock the boat baby. 
Rock the boat... 

Ever since our voyage of love began, your touch has thrilled me like the 
rush of the wind. 
And your arms have held me safe from a rolling sea; 
There's always been a quiet place to harbor me. 

Our love is like a ship on the ocean. 
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion. 

So I'd like to know where you got the notion, 
Said I'd like to know where you got the notion. 
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby. 
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over. 
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby, 
Rock the boat... 

Up to now we've sailed through every storm, and I've always had your 
tender lips to keep me warm. 
Oh, I need to have the strength that flows from you. 
Don't let me drift away, my dear, when love can see me through. 

Our love is like a ship on the ocean. 
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion. 

So I'd like to know where you got the notion, 
Said I'd like to know where you got the notion. 
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby. 
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over. 
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby, 
Rock the boat...


----------



## Agee

Hey J, sticking with your boating theme. Remember this one...


----------



## Agee

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale
a tale of a fateful trip,
that started from this tropic port,
aboard this tiny ship.
The mate was a mighty sailin' man,
the Skipper brave and sure,
five passengers set sail that day,
for a three hour tour,
a three hour tour.

The weather started getting rough,
the tiny ship was tossed.
If not for the courage of the fearless crew
the Minnow would be lost.
The Minnow would be lost.

The ship aground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle
with Gilligan,
the Skipper too.
A millionaire and his wife,
a movie star,
the proffessor and Mary Ann,
here on Gilligan's Isle.

(Ending verse)

So this is the tale of our castaways,
there here for a long long time.
They'll have to make the best of things,
it's an uphill climb.
The first mate and his Skipper too
will do their very best,
to make the others comf'terble
in their tropic island nest.
No phone ,no lights, no motor car,
not a single luxury
like Robinson Crusoe
it's primitive as can be.
So join us here each week my friends,
you're sure to get a smile,
from seven stranded castaways
here on Gilligan's Isle!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

>


You know evrytime I see that smiley, yawning is not the first thing that comes to mind


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey J, sticking with your boating theme. Remember this one...
> 
> So join us here each week my friends,
> you're sure to get a smile,
> from seven stranded castaways
> here on Gilligan's Isle!


I can't remember the theories and formulas I learned in school, but by God I can remember every single word of that theme song.


----------



## Agee

@ Kwillia Bean


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> @ Kwillia Bean


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I can't remember the theories and formulas I learned in school, but by God I can remember every single word of that theme song.


 Amen Sista!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


No fair!    I was tricked into going into the bartending threads.


----------



## jazz lady

*Just for kwillia..............*

Love, exciting and new,
Come aboard. 
We're expecting you.
Love, life's sweetest reward.
Let it flow, 
it floats back to you.

The Love Boat 
soon will be making another run.
The Love Boat promises something for everyone.
Set a course for adventure,
Your mind on a new romance.

Love won't hurt anymore
It's an open smile on a friendly shore.

It's Looooove!
Welcome aboard - It's Looooooooooooooooove!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No fair!  I was tricked into going into the bartending threads.


 You didn't miss anything, just K opening her mouth


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You didn't miss anything, just K opening her mouth


*sniff*  Thanks.   

She sure has picked up some nasty habits from that flea-bitten furry creature.


----------



## jazz lady

*old arlo guthrie...*

If I could go back home to the place I was raised
I'd catch the next bus and be there in a few days
But I just can't do it, I was raised on the road
I've got no place to go to, so l guess l'll stay on

There's dreams that I've had, I wrote in songs yesterday
But the waves of the world have washed them away
Still I carry them with me wherever I go
They're my only possessions on this slow boat back home

I've kept all my memories buried deep in my heart
Where time cannot touch them and rip them apart
Still I look for the hour when I will be free
From constantly dying and living on dreams

If I could go back home to the place I was raised
I'd catch the next bus and be there in a few days
My dreams in my pockets, my life, that's gone wrong
They're my only possessions on this slow boat back home


----------



## jazz lady

*Oh, this one reminds me of somebody...*

Now Betty was your average ordinary girl
Never wanted very much out of this world
Just an occasional dinner and twirl, from a regular guy

So Betty sat up one lonely night
Trying to figure out what a man might like
Then like a bolt right out of the blue, she got herself a plan

Betty's got a bass boat, Betty's got a truck, all of a sudden things are looking up
She's the most popular girl in town, since she got a new camper and a huntin' hound
Might be coincidental, oh you just might never know
Oh, but things sure got a lot better since Betty got a bass boat

Now lately getting a date isn't all that hard
There's a half a dozen Bubba's fightin' in the yard
She won 'em over with her Southern Charm, and a satellite dish

Now Betty can't believe her popularity
She's thinkin 'bout marketing her recipe
So ironic and the funny thing is, she never even liked to fish

Betty's got a bass boat, Betty's got a truck, all of a sudden things are looking up
She's the most popular girl in town, since she got a new camper and a huntin' hound
Might be coincidental, oh you just might never know
Oh, but things sure got a lot better since Betty got a bass boat

She's got bowling shoes, she can't lose
She's got those boys just blowin' their fuse
She's got a big screen, she's in the in scene
They're ever gonna make her Strawberry Queen

Betty's got a bass boat, Betty's got a truck, all of a sudden things are looking up
She's the most popular girl in town, since she got a new camper and a huntin' hound
Might be coincidental, oh you just might never know
Oh, but things sure got a lot better since Betty got a bass boat


----------



## kwillia

*For the water-logged...*

Ride cowboy ride. 
Through the back door to heaven. 
To the other side. 
I wanna know the danger of a kiss. 
At midnight. 
Ride, cowboy, ride. 
Yeah, I learn my lesson. 
In the story of the trial. 
So I made my confession. 
In this cheaper motel. 
Like could try me pleasant. 
But ain't got the money. 
'N ain't got the town. 
Ride, cowboy, ride. 
Through the back door to heaven to the other side. 
I wanna know the danger of a kiss. 
At midnight. Ride cowboy ride. 
So you want to be a cowboy. 
Ride cowboy, ride. 
Baby, come on. 
Ride, ride, ride.


----------



## kwillia

Well, I walk into the room
Passing out hundred dollar bills
And it kills and it thrills like the horns on my Silverado grill
And I buy the bar a double round of crown
And everybody's getting down 
An' this town ain't never gonna be the same.

[Chorus:]
Cause I saddle up my horse
and I ride into the city
I make a lot of noise
Cause the girls
They are so pretty
Riding up and down Broadway
on my old stud Leroy
And the girls say
Save a horse, ride a cowboy.
Everybody says
Save a horse, Ride a cowboy

Well I don't give a dang about nothing
I'm singing and Bling- Blanging
While the girls are drinking
Long necks down!
And I wouldn't trade ol' Leroy
or my Chevrolet for your Escalade
Or your freak parade
I'm the only John Wayne left in this town

And I saddle up my horse
and I ride into the city
I make a lot of noise
Cause the girls
They are so pretty
Riding up and down Broadway
on my old stud Leroy
And the girls say
Save a horse, ride a cowboy.
Everybody says
Save a horse, Ride a cowboy

[Spoken:]
I'm a thourough-bred
that's what she said
in the back of my truck bed
As I was gettin' buzzed on suds
Out on some back country road.
We where flying high
Fine as wine, having ourselves a big and rich time
And I was going, just about as far as she'd let me go.
But her evaluation
of my cowboy reputation
Had me begging for salvation
all night long
So I took her out giggin frogs
Introduced her to my old bird dog
And sang her every Wilie Nelson song I could think of

And we made love
And I saddled up my horse
and I ride into the city
I make a lot of noise
Cause the girls
They are so pretty
Riding up and down Broadway
on my old stud Leroy
And the girls say
Save a horse, ride a cowboy.
Everybody says
Save a horse, Ride a cowboy

What? What?
Save A Horse Ride A Cowboy
Everybody says
Save a Horse Ride a cowboy.


----------



## kwillia

*For the Rondevous...*

I went posting the other night
I started drinking and got real tight
I PMed each and all my friends
I told them to meet at the Rondevous again

I said Hey bartender
Hey man, looka here
A draw one, draw two, draw three, four glasses of beer

Well I saw a dude sitting on the end
I said Baby can't we be friends
You're looking sweet as you can be
Well come on down and drink with me

I said Hey bartender
Hey man looka here
Draw one, draw two, draw three, four glasses of beer
Elwood!

Well we was having so much fun
I didn't know it was half past one
I turned around to have on more
I looked at the clock and it was half past four

Hey bartender
Hey man look a here
A draw one, draw two, draw three, four glasses of beer

Well jukebox music is everything
All the cats began to sing
I heard somebody called and said
Last round for alcohol

I said Hey bartender
Hey bartender
Hey bartender
Hey bartender
Draw one, two, three, four glasses of beer


----------



## jazz lady

*my favorite torch song...love, love, LOVE this one...*

Used to be so easy to give my heart away
But I found out the hard way
There's a price you have to pay
I found out that love was no friend of mine
I should have known time after time

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Used to be so easy to fall in love again
But I found out the hard way
It's a road that leads to pain
I found that love was more than just a game
You're playin' to win
But you lose just the same

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

So many years since I've seen your face
Here in my heart, there's an empty space
Where you used to be

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Though the days come and go
There is one thing I know
I've still got the blues for you.
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## kwillia

_Swaying room as the music starts
Strangers making the most of the dark
Two by two their bodies become one

I see you through the smokey air
Can't you feel the weight of my stare
You're so close but still a world away
What I'm dying to say, is that

[Chorus:]

I'm crazy for you
Touch me once and you'll know it's true
I never wanted anyone like this
It's all brand new, you'll feel it in my kiss
I'm crazy for you, crazy for you

Trying hard to control my heart
I walk over to where you are
Eye to eye we need no words at all

Slowly now we begin to move
Every breath I'm deeper into you
Soon we two are standing still in time
If you read my mind, you'll see

[chorus]

It's all brand new, I'm crazy for you
And you know it's true
I'm crazy, crazy for you_


----------



## 404




----------



## kwillia

_Oh! Darling, please believe me
I'll never do you no harm
Believe me when I tell you
I'll never do you no harm
Oh! Darling, if you leave me
I'll never make it alone
Believe me when I beg you
Don't ever leave me alone
(chorus)
When you told me you didn't need me anymore
Well you know I nearly broke down and cried
When you told me you didn't need me anymore
Well you know I nearly broke down and died
Oh! Darling, if you leave me
I'll never make it alone
Believe me when I tell you
I'll never do you no harm
(repeat chorus)
Oh! Darling, please believe me
I'll never let you down
Believe me when I tell you
I'll never do you no harm _


----------



## jazz lady

*climax blues band...*

Time was drifting
This rocker got to roll
So I hit the road and made my getaway
Restless feeling, really got a hold
I started searching for a better way

But I kept on looking for a sign
In the middle of the night
But I couldn't see the light
No, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a way
To take me through the night
I couldn't get it right
I couldn't get it right

LA fever made me feel alright
But I must admit it got the best of me
Getting down, so deep I could have drowned
Now, I can't get back the way I used to be

But I kept on looking for a sign
In the middle of the night
But I couldn't see the light
No, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a way
To take me through the night
I couldn't get it right
I couldn't get it right

[Instrumental Interlude]

New York City took me with the tide
And I nearly died from hospitality
Left me stranded, took away my pride
Just another no account fatality

But I kept on looking for a sign
In the middle of the night
But I couldn't see the light
No, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a way
To take me through the night
I couldn't get it right
I couldn't get it right
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*the temptations...*

Your love is fading I can feel your love fading
Woman it's fading away from me
'Cause your personal touch has grown cold
as if someone else controls your very soul
I fooled myself long as I can
I can feel the presence of another man
It's there when you speak my name
It's just not the same
Oh honey I'm losing you
I can feel it in the air, it's there everywhere
Oh I'm losing you

I can feel it in my bones
any day you'll be up and gone
Ooh I'm losing you
It's all over your face someone's takin' my place
Could it be that I'm losing you

When I look into your eyes a reflection of a face I see
Oh Lord I'm losing you
I'm hurt, downhearted and worried girl
'cause that face doesn't belong to me

Your love is fadin', I can feel it fadin'
Oh away from me
I can feel it in the air, it's there everywhere
ooh I'm losing you

I don't wanna lose you
but I know I'm gonna groove you
Oh Lord I'm losing you, and I'm a losin' you

Your love is fadin', I can feel it fadin'
Oh Lord I'm losing you
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*elton john...*

When I think of those East End lights, muggy nights
The curtains drawn in the little room downstairs
Prima Donna lord you really should have been there
Sitting like a princess perched in her electric chair
And it's one more beer and I don't hear you anymore
We've all gone crazy lately
My friends out there rolling round the basement floor

And someone saved my life tonight sugar bear
You almost had your hooks in me didn't you dear
You nearly had me roped and tied
Altar-bound, hypnotized
Sweet freedom whispered in my ear
You're a butterfly
And butterflies are free to fly
Fly away, high away, bye bye

I never realized the passing hours of evening showers
A slip noose hanging in my darkest dreams
I'm strangled by your haunted social scene
Just a pawn out-played by a dominating queen
It's four o'clock in the morning
Damn it listen to me good
I'm sleeping with myself tonight
Saved in time, thank God my music's still alive

And I would have walked head on into the deep end of the river
Clinging to your stocks and bonds
Paying your H.P. demands forever
They're coming in the morning with a truck to take me home
Someone saved my life tonight, someone saved my life tonight
Someone saved my life tonight, someone saved my life tonight
Someone saved my life tonight
So save your strength and run the field you play alone
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## kwillia

Verse One:
Looking back through time
from teh corners of my mind
I see you standing there
And baby how I miss you
and how much I need to kiss you
run my fingers through your hair

Chorus: But then again it's just my imagination
being close to you was such a sweet sensation
Then we had to have that confrontation
And now all I can do to help this situation
Day dreamin' takes me where I want to be 
Daydreamin' lets me have you here with me

Verse Two:
Girl if you know all that I'v been going through
you'd have a change of heart
But come rain or shine
you're foerver on my mind
in my life-you're a part


Chorus: But then again it's just my imagination
being close to you was such a sweet sensation
Then we had to have that confrontation
And now all I can do to help this situation
Day dreamin' takes me where I want to be 
Daydreamin' lets me have you here with me


----------



## Agee

404 said:
			
		

>


If you're going to puke on the tunes...

Play the game and post something...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> If you're going to puke on the tunes...
> 
> Play the game and post something...


Ignore it, Air.  Just a dumb punk with nothing better to do in its pathetic life.  Hopefully it will get bored and go running back to mommy.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ignore it, Air. Just a dumb punk with nothing better to do in its pathetic life. Hopefully it will get bored and go running back to mommy.


Thanks J... mental laspe!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Thanks J... mental lapse!


First rule of the forums: Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## LooseTooth

*One bourbon, one scotch, one beer*

Wanna tell you a story,
About the house-man blues
I come home one Friday,
Had to tell the landlady I'd-a lost my job
She said that don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday
Now next Friday come I didn't get the rent,
And out the door I went

So I goes to the landlady,
I said, "You let me slide?"
I'll have the rent for you in a month.
Next I don't know
So said let me slide it on you know people,
I notice when I come home in the evening
She ain't got nothing nice to say to me,
But for five year she was so nice
Loh' she was lovy-dovy,
I come home one particular evening
The landlady said, "You got the rent money yet?",
I said, "No, can't find no job"
Therefore I ain't got no money to pay the rent
She said "I don't believe you're tryin' to find no job"
Said "I seen you today you was standin' on a corner,
Leaning up against a post"
I said "But I'm tired, I've been walkin' all day"
She said "That don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday"
Now next Friday come I didn't have the rent,
And out the door I went

So I go down the streets,
Down to my good friend's house
I said "Look man I'm outdoors you know,
Can I stay with you maybe a couple days?"
He said "Let me go and ask my wife"
He come out of the house,
I could see it in his face
I know that was no
He said "I don't know man, ah she kinda funny, you know"
I said "I know, everybody funny, now you funny too"
So I go back home
I tell the landlady I got a job, I'm gonna pay the rent
She said "Yeah?" I said "Oh yeah"
And then she was so nice,
Loh' she was lovy-dovy
So I go in my room, pack up my things and I go,
I slip on out the back door and down the streets I go
She a-howlin' about the front rent, she'll be lucky to get any back rent,
She ain't gonna get none of it
So I stop in the local bar you know people,
I go to the bar, I ring my coat, I call the bartender
Said "Look man, come down here", he got down there
So what you want?

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
Well I ain't seen my baby since I don't know when,
I've been drinking bourbon, whiskey, scotch and gin
Gonna get high man I'm gonna get loose,
Need me a triple shot of that juice
Gonna get drunk don't you have no fear
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer

But I'm sitting now at the bar,
I'm getting drunk, I'm feelin' mellow
I'm drinkin' bourbon, I'm drinkin' scotch, I'm drinkin' beer
Looked down the bar, here come the bartender
I said "Look man, come down here"
So what you want?

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
No I ain't seen my baby since the night before last,
Gotta get a drink man I'm gonna get gassed
Gonna get high man I ain't had enough,
Need me a triple shot of that stuff
Gonna get drunk won't you listen right here,
I want one bourbon, one shot and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer

Now by this time I'm plenty high,
You know when your mouth a-getting dry you're plenty high
Looked down the bar I say to my bartender
I said "Look man, come down here", he got down there
So what you want this time?
I said "Look man, a-what time is it?"
He said "The clock on the wall say three o'clock
Last call for alcohol, so what you need?"

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
No I ain't seen my baby since a nigh' and a week,
Gotta get drunk man till I can't even speak
Gonna get high man listen to me,
One drink ain't enough Jack you better make it three
I wanna get drunk I'm gonna make it real clear,
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## jazz lady

*And for kwillia...*

and your "young, budding self"... (yes, I saw it   )

*Deep inside the forest is a door into another land,
Here is our life and home,
We are staying, here forever in the beauty of this place all alone,
We keep on hoping ...

Maybe, there's a world where we won't have to run, and
Maybe, there's a time we'll call our own,
Living free in harmony and majesty,
Take me home,
Take me home.*


*<img src="http://www.nostalgiacentral.com/images_tv/grizzly_01.jpg">*


----------



## kwillia

You don't miss a beat, Jazzy...


----------



## LooseTooth

jazz lady said:
			
		

> and your "young, budding self"... (yes, I saw it   )
> 
> *Deep inside the forest is a door into another land,
> Here is our life and home,
> We are staying, here forever in the beauty of this place all alone,
> We keep on hoping ...
> 
> Maybe, there's a world where we won't have to run, and
> Maybe, there's a time we'll call our own,
> Living free in harmony and majesty,
> Take me home,
> Take me home.*
> 
> 
> *<img src="http://www.nostalgiacentral.com/images_tv/grizzly_01.jpg">*



I was fascinated with this show as a child


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You don't miss a beat, Jazzy...


I try not to, even with my crappy dial-up Internet connection. 

Glad you liked it.


----------



## meangirl

The Strokes

In many ways, they'll miss the good old days
Someday, someday
Yeah, it hurts to say, but I want you to stay
Sometimes, sometimes

When we was young, oh man, did we have fun
Always, always
Promises, they break before they're made
Sometimes, sometimes

Oh, Maya says I'm lacking in depth
I will do my best
You say you wanna stay by my side
Darlin', your head's not right
See, alone we stand, together we fall apart
Yeah, I think I'll be alright
I'm working so I won't have to try so hard
Tables, they turn sometimes

Oh, someday...

No, I ain't wastin' no more time

And now my fears
They come to me in threes
So, I
Sometimes
Say, "Fate my friend,
You say the strangest things
I find, sometimes"

Oh, Maya says I'm lacking in depth
Say I will try my best
You say you wanna stay by my side
Darlin', your head's not right
See, alone we stand, together we fall apart
Yeah, I think I'll be alright
I'm working so I won't have to try so hard
Tables, they turn sometimes

Oh, someday...

I ain't wasting no more time


----------



## LooseTooth

*I came here looking for something I couldn't find anywhere else*

I came here looking for something
I couldn't find anywhere else
Hey, I'm not trying to be nobody
Just want a chance to be myself
I've done a thousand miles of thumbin'
I've worn holes in both my heels
Trying to find me something better
On the streets of Bakersfield

You don't know me, but you don't like me
You say you care less how I feel
But how many of you that sit and judge me
Have ever walked the streets of Bakersfield?

Spent some time in San Francisco
Spent a night there in the can
They threw this drunk man in my jail cell
Took fifteen dollars from that man
Left him my watch and my old house key
Don't want folks thinkin' that I'd steal
Then I thanked him as I was leaving, and
I headed for the streets of Bakersfield

How many of you that sit and judge me
Have ever walked the streets of Bakersfield?


----------



## jazz lady

*the laundry's done, the dishes put away, and the house in order, so...*

it's time for jazz to turn into a pumpkin...

Goodnight, to every little hour that you sleep tight
May it hold you through the winter of a long night
And keep you from the loneliness of yourself
Heart strung, is your heart frayed and empty
’cause it’s hard luck, when no one understands your love
It’s unsung, and I say

Goodnight, my love, to every hour and every day
Goodnight, always, to all that’s pure that’s in your heart

Goodnight, may your dreams be so happy and your
Head light with the wishes of a sandman and a night light
Be careful not to let the bedbugs bite
Sleep tight nestled in your covers

The sun shines, but I don’t
The silver rain will wash away
The sun shines, but I don’t
The silver rain will wash away


And you can tell, it’s just as well

Goodnight, my love, to every hour and every day
Goodnight, always, to all that’s pure that’s in your heart
Goodnight all.


----------



## cattitude

Party, people, hey, it's friday night
We're gonna rock this joint until the morning light
Crowd is jumping, hey, it feels all right
Forget monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, hey, it's friday night
Just another day, sitting watching the clock
Tick tock, tick tock, but it feels like it's stopped
Wishing time away, pushing monday through to friday
I'm dreaming of the crowd; everybody's hanging out
Soft top's down, and we're pumping the sounds
I can feel the vibe as we're cruising the town
I can't wait 'til friday comes around
When the working week is done, got my money, and now, i'm gonna get
Some
Party, people, hey, it's friday night
We're gonna rock this joint until the morning light
Crowd is jumping, hey, it feels all right
Forget monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, hey, it's friday night
So, you all ready?
We just keep rocking on
Feeling good
Just 'til the break of dawn
Do what i gotta do, i'll do what they say,
But i swear that ship is coming my way
I'm gonna kiss this place goodbye
I'm gonna chase my destiny
I'm gonna make it friday every day
When the working week is done, got my money, and now, i'm gonna get
Some
Party, people, hey, it's friday night
We're gonna rock this joint until the morning light
Crowd is jumping, hey, it feels all right
Forget monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, hey, it's friday night
Party, people, hey, it's friday night
We're gonna rock this joint until the morning light
Crowd is jumping, hey, it feels all right
Forget monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, hey, it's friday night
Bring, bring, telephone rings; tell me, baby, what you're saying
I know, sometimes, it's hard to take it; trust me, baby, just believe
It
Monday, i know it goes so slow; tuesday, oh, i just don't know
Wednesday drives you crazy; thursday's over, man, it's friday
Party, people, hey, it's friday night
We're gonna rock this joint until the morning light
Crowd is jumping, hey, it feels all right
Forget monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, hey, it's friday night


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Party, people, hey, it's friday night
> We're gonna rock this joint until the morning light
> Crowd is jumping, hey, it feels all right
> Forget monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, hey, it's friday night


  Only a couple more hours!


----------



## cattitude

You know what's really cool about tonight?  No Kwillia...I can have Otter all to myself.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> You know what's really cool about tonight? No Kwillia...I can have Otter all to myself.


Word has it that she's sending  to fill-in for her


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Word has it that she's sending  to fill-in for her


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>


  Always a bridesmaid and never a bride.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Always a bridesmaid and never a bride.




  Well, I hate to be hoggy.  I have been a bride three times.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

>


It's all good sugar britches, you can sit in my lap


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Well, I hate to be hoggy. I have been a bride three times.


Like a virgin, touched for the very first time, like a virrrrrrgggggggggin...


----------



## tomchamp

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what it's like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

No one knows what it's like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## dems4me




----------



## tomchamp

*Hey Peanut? Is that to me? You don't like the who?*



			
				dems4me said:
			
		

>



You better you better you bet.

I call you on the telephone my voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes thing I should just go home but I'm dealing with a memory
that never forgets
I love to hear you say my name especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind and I drunk myself b-lind to the
sound of old T-Rex
To the sound of old T-Rex - who's next?

[Chorus:]

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
A little is really alright
When you say come over and spend the night
Tonight

[Chorus: (as above)]

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"
You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night with a neon light for a visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight can't make letting me in any easier
I know tha~t I been wearing crazy clothes and I look pretty crappy
Sometime
But my body feels so good and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.


----------



## tomchamp

You think we look pretty good together
You think my shoes are made of leather

But I'm a substitute for another guy
I look pretty tall but my heels are high
The simple things you see are all complicated
I look pretty young, but I'm just back-dated, yeah

Substitute your lies for fact
I can see right through your plastic mac
I look all white, but my dad was black
My fine looking suit is really made out of sack

I was born with a plastic spoon in my mouth
The north side of my town faced east, and the east was facing south
And now you dare to look me in the eye
Those crocodile tears are what you cry
It's a genuine problem, you won't try
To work it out at all you just pass it by, pass it by

Substitute me for him
Substitute my coke for gin
Substitute you for my mum
At least I'll get my washing done

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## dems4me

tomchamp said:
			
		

> You better you better you bet.
> 
> I call you on the telephone my voice too rough with cigarettes.
> I sometimes thing I should just go home but I'm dealing with a memory
> that never forgets
> I love to hear you say my name especially when you say yes
> I got your body right now on my mind and I drunk myself b-lind to the
> sound of old T-Rex
> To the sound of old T-Rex - who's next?
> 
> [Chorus:]
> 
> When I say I love you you say you better
> You better you better you bet
> When I say I need you you say you better
> You better you better you bet
> You better bet your life
> Or love will cut you like a knife
> 
> I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
> I'm not into your passport picture I just like your nose
> You welcome me with open arms and open legs
> I know only fools have needs but this one never begs
> 
> I don't really mind how much you love me
> A little is really alright
> When you say come over and spend the night
> Tonight
> 
> [Chorus: (as above)]
> 
> I lay on the bed with you
> We could make some book of records
> Your dog keeps licking my nose
> And chewing up all those letters
> Saying "you better"
> You better bet your life
> 
> You better love me, all the time now
> You better shove me back into line now
> You better love me, all the time now
> You better shove me back into line now.
> 
> I showed up late one night with a neon light for a visa
> But knowing I'm so eager to fight can't make letting me in any easier
> I know tha~t I been wearing crazy clothes and I look pretty crappy
> Sometime
> But my body feels so good and I still sing a razor line everytime.
> 
> And when it comes to all night living
> I know what I'm giving
> I've got it all down to a tee
> And it's free.




I'm not Peanut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomchamp

I'd gladly lose me to find you
I'd gladly give up all I had
To find you I'd suffer anything and be glad

I'd pay any price just to get you
I'd work all my life and I will
To win you I'd stand naked, stoned and stabbed

I'd call that a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had

I'd gladly lose me to find you
I'd gladly give up all I got
To catch you I'm gonna run and never stop

I'd pay any price just to win you
Surrender my good life for bad
To find you I'm gonna drown an unsung man

I'd call that a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had

I sit looking 'round
I look at my face inm the mirror
I know I'm worth nothing without you
And like one and one don't make two
One and one make one
And I'm looking for that free ride to me
I'm looking for you

I'd gladly lose me to find you
I'd gladly give up all I got
To catch you I'm gonna run and never stop

I'd pay any price just to win you
Surrender my good life for bad
To find you I'm gonna drown an unsung man

I'd call that a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had


----------



## dems4me

tomchamp said:
			
		

> I'd gladly lose me to find you
> ...
> I'd gladly lose me to find you
> ...
> I'd gladly lose me to find you
> ...
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Please do get lost.


----------



## tomchamp

Each year many die crossing the deserts, mountains, and rivers of our southern border in search of a better life. Here I follow the journey backwards, from the body at the river bottom, to the man walking across the desert towards the banks of the Rio Grande.

For two days the river keeps you down
Then you rise to the light without a sound
Past the playgrounds and empty switching yards
The turtles eat the skin from your eyes, so they lay open to the stars

Your clothes give way to the current and river stone
'Till every trace of who you ever were is gone
And the things of the earth they make their claim
That the things of heaven may do the same
Goodbye, my darling, for your love I give God thanks,
Meet me on the Matamoros
Meet me on the Matamoros
Meet me on the Matamoros banks

Over rivers of stone and ancient ocean beds
I walk on sandals of twine and tire tread
My pockets full of dust, my mouth filled with cool stone
The pale moon opens the earth to its bones
I long, my darling, for your kiss, for your sweet love I give God thanks
The touch of your loving fingertips
Meet me on the Matamoros
Meet me on the Matamoros
Meet me on the Matamoros banks

Your sweet memory comes on the evenin' wind
I sleep and dream of holding you in my arms again
The lights of Brownsville, across the river shine
A shout rings out and into the silty red river I dive
I long, my darling, for your kiss, for your sweet love I give God thanks
A touch of your loving fingertips
Meet me on the Matamoros
Meet me on the Matamoros
Meet me on the Matamoros banks

Meet me on the Matamoros
Meet me on the Matamoros
Meet me on the Matamoros banks


----------



## meangirl

Heart

If we still have time
We might still get by
Every time I think about it I want to cry
With bombs and the devil
Little kids keep coming
No way to breathe easy...no time to be young
But I tell myself that I was doing alright
There's nothing left to do tonight but go crazy on you
crazy on you 
let me go crazy crazy on you

My love is the evening breeze touching your skin
The gentle sweet singing of leaves in the wind
The whisper that calls after you in the night
And kisses your ear in the early light
And you don't need to wonder, you're doing fine
My love, the pleasure's mine
Let me go crazy on you
crazy on you 
let me go crazy crazy on you

Wild man's world is crying in pain
what you gonna do when everybody's insane
So afraid of one who's so afraid of you
what you gonna do oh....ahhhhhhhhhh. oooooo

crazy on ya, crazy on you, let me go crazy crazy on you

I was a willow last night in my dream
I bent down over a clear running stream
I sang you the song that I heard up above
And you kept me alive with your sweet, flowing love

crazy, yeah, crazy on you

let me go crazy crazy on you
crazy on you
crazy on you
let me go crazy crazy on you, yeah

crazy on you
crazy on you
let me go crazy crazy on you


----------



## LooseTooth

Swaying room as the music starts
Strangers making the most of the dark
Two by two their bodies become one

I see you through the smokey air
Can't you feel the weight of my stare
You're so close but still a world away
What I'm dying to say, is that

I'm crazy for you
Touch me once and you'll know it's true
I never wanted anyone like this
It's all brand new, you'll feel it in my kiss
I'm crazy for you, crazy for you

Trying hard to control my heart
I walk over to where you are
Eye to eye we need no words at all

Slowly now we begin to move
Every breath I'm deeper into you
Soon we two are standing still in time
If you read my mind, you'll see

It's all brand new, I'm crazy for you
And you know it's true
I'm crazy, crazy for you


----------



## meangirl

You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth


On a hot summer night.
Would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?
Will he offer me his mouth?
Yes
Will he offer me his teeth?
Yes
Wlll he offer me his jaws?
Yes
Will he offer me his hunger?
Yes
Again. Will he offer me his hunger?
Yes
And will he starve without me?
Yes
And does he love me?
Yes
Yes
On a hot summer night.
Would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?
Yes
I bet you say that to all the boys. 

It was a hot summer night and the beach was burning 
There was a fog crawling over the sand 
When I listen to your heart I hear the whole world turning 
I see the shooting stars 
Falling through your trembling hands
You were licking your lips and your lipstick shining 
I was dying just to ask for a taste 
We were lying together in a silver lining 
By the light of the moon 
You know there's not another moment
Not another moment 
Not another moment to waste

You hold me so close that my knees grow weak 
But my soul is flying high above the ground 
I'm trying to speak but no matter what I do 
I just can't seem to make any sound
And then you took the words right out of my mouth 
Oh-it must have been while you were kissing me 
You took the words right out of my mouth 
And I swear it's true 
I was just about to say I love you 
And then you took the words right out of my mouth
Oh-it must have been while you were kissing me 
You took the words right out of my mouth 
And I swear it's true 
I was just about to say I love you

Now my body is shaking like a wave on the water 
And I guess that I'm beginning to grin 
Oooh, we're finally alone and we can do what we want to 
The night is young 
And ain't no one gonna know where you 
No one gonna know where you
No one's gonna know where you've been
You were licking your lips and your lipstick shining 
I was dying just to ask for a taste 
We were lying together in a silver lining 
By the light of the moon 
You know there's not another moment
Not another moment 
Not another moment to waste

And then you took the words right out of my mouth 
Oh-it must have been while you were kissing me 
You took the words right out of my mouth 
And I swear it's true 
I was just about to say I love you 
And then you took the words right out of my mouth 
Oh-it must have been while you were kissing me 
You took the words right out of my mouth 
And I swear it's true 
I was just about to say I love you
You took the words right out of my mouth 
It must have been while you were kissing me 
You took the words right out of my mouth 
It must have been while you were kissing me 
You took the words right out of my mouth 
It must have been while you were kissing me
YOU TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH 
IT MUST OF BEEN WHILE YOU WERE KISSING ME


----------



## LooseTooth

KH, is that  song, or an excerpt from a romance novel?


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> KH, is that  song, or an excerpt from a romance novel?




 That is Meatloaf my man! I love him. I luvs me some big men like he is!


----------



## meangirl

Meatloaf

Bat Out Of Hell

The sirens are screaming and the fires are howling
Way down in the valley tonight
There's a man in the shadows with a gun in his eye
And a blade shining oh so bright
There's evil in the air and there's thunder in the sky
And a killer's on the bloodshot streets
Oh and down in the tunnel where the deadly are rising
Oh I swear I saw a young boy
Down in the gutter
He was starting to foam in the heat

Oh Baby, you're the only thing in this whole world 
That's pure and good and right
And wherever you are and wherever you go
There's always gonna be some light
But I gotta get out
I gotta break it out now
Before the final crack of dawn
So we gotta make the most of our one night together
When it's over you know
We'll both be so alone

Like a bat out of hell
I'll be gone when the morning comes
When the night is over
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone gone gone
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes
But when the day is done
And the sun goes down
And moonlight's shining through
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven
I'll come crawling on back to you

I'm gonna hit the highway like a battering ram
On a silver black phantom bike
When the metal is hot and the engine is hungry
And we're all about to see the light
Nothing ever grows in this rotting old hole
Everything is stunted and lost
And nothing really rocks
And nothing really rolls
And nothing's ever worth the cost

And I know that I'm damned if I never get out
And maybe I'm damned if I do
But with every other beat I got left in my heart
You know I'd rather be damned with you
If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Dancing through the night with you
If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned
Dancing through the night
Dancing through the night
Dancing through the night with you

Oh Baby, you're the only thing in this whole world
That's pure and good and right
And wherever you are and wherever you go 
There's always gonna be some light 
But I gotta get out 
I gotta break it out now 
Before the final crack of dawn 
So we gotta make the most of our one night together 
When it's over you know 
We'll both be so alone

Like a bat out of hell 
I'll be gone when the morning comes 
When the night is over 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone gone gone 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes 
But when the day is done 
And the sun goes down 
And moonlight's shining through 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you

I can see myself tearing up the road 
Faster than any other boy has ever gone 
And my skin is raw but my soul is ripe 
No one's gonna stop me now 
I gotta make my escape 
But I can't stop thinking of you 
And I never see the sudden curve until it's way too late 
I never see the sudden curve till it's way too late

Then I'm dying at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun
Torn and twisted at the foot of a burning bike 
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell 
And the last thing I see is my heart 
Still beating 
Breaking out of my body 
And flying away 
Like a bat out of hell 
Then I'm dying at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun 
Torn and twisted at the foot of a burning bike 
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell 
And the last thing I see is my heart
Still beating 
Still beating 
Breaking out of my body and flying away 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell


----------



## tomchamp

If you wake up and don't want to smile,
If it takes just a little while,
Open your eyes and look at the day,
You'll see things in a different way.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

Why not think about times to come,
And not about the things that you've done,
If your life was bad to you,
Just think what tomorrow will do.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

All I want is to see you smile,
If it takes just a little while,
I know you don't believe that it's true,
I never meant any harm to you.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

Don't you look back,
Don't you look back.
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

I know there's nothing to say
Someone has taken my place
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won't you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff

I know I got nothin' on you
I know there's nothing to do
When times go bad
And you can't get enough
Won't you lay me down in the tall grass
And let me do my stuff

One thing I think you should know
I ain't gonna miss you when you go
Been down so long
I've been tossed around enough
Couldn't you just
Let me go down and do my stuff

I know you're hopin' to find
Someone who's gonna give you piece of mind
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won't you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff

I'm just second hand news
I'm just second hand news

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> Hi T!   Great Fleetwood Mac choice.  Stevie Nicks is HOT!


She was at one time! She has gottin pretty fat!


----------



## tomchamp

Listen to the wind blow, watch the sun rise

Run in the shadows
Damn your love, damn your lies

And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain

Listen to the wind blow, down comes the night

Run in the shadows
Damn your love, damn your lies

Break the silence
Damn the dark, damn the light

And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## LooseTooth

*Posted solely due to the fact I'm drinking a margarita...*

Nibblin' on sponge cake,
watchin' the sun bake;
All of those tourists covered with oil.
Strummin' my six string on my front porch swing.
Smell those shrimp
They're beginnin' to boil.

Wasted away again in Margaritaville,
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
But I know it's nobody's fault.

Don't know the reason,
Stayed here all season
With nothing to show but this brand new tattoo.
But it's a real beauty,
A Mexican cutie, how it got here
I haven't a clue.

Wasted away again in Margaritaville,
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
Now I think, - hell it could be my fault.

I blew out my flip flop,
Stepped on a pop top,
Cut my heel, had to cruise on back home.
But there's booze in the blender,
And soon it will render
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on.

Wasted away again in Margaritaville
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt.
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame,
But I know, it's my own damn fault.
Yes, and some people claim that there's a woman to blame
And I know it's my own damn fault.


----------



## LooseTooth

heck with it I might even pick up guitar...


----------



## tomchamp

Written by Christine McVie. 


Sweet wonderful you,
You make me happy with the things you do,
Oh, can it be so,
This feeling follows me wherever I go.

I never did believe in miracles,
But I've a feeling it's time to try.
I never did believe in the ways of magic,
But I'm beginning to wonder why.

Don't, don't break the spell,
It would be different and you know it will,
You, you make loving fun,
And I don't have to tell you you're the only one.

You make loving fun.
You make loving fun.


----------



## meangirl

Scorpions

It's early morning
The sun comes out
Last night was shaking
And pretty loud
My cat is purring
And scratches my skin

So what is wrong
With another sin
The ##### is hungry
She needs to tell
So give her inches
And feed her well

More days to come
New places to go
I've got to leave
It's time for a show


Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane


My body is burning
It starts to shout
Desire is coming
It breaks out loud

Lust is in cages
Till storm breaks loose
Just have to make it
With someone I choose
The night is calling
I have to go

The wolf is hungry
He runs the show
He's licking his lips
He's ready to win
On the hunt tonight
For love at first sting


Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane
Here I am, rock you like a hurricane


----------



## tomchamp

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to meangirl again.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> heck with it I might even pick up guitar...



Whatcha gonna play?


----------



## tomchamp

Written by Stevie Nicks. 


Rock on- gold dust woman
Take your silver spoon
And dig your grave

Heartless challenge
Pick your path and I'll pray

Wake up in the morning
See your sunrise- loves- to go down
Lousy lovers- pick their prey
But they never cry out loud

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pick up the pieces and go home.

Rock on- ancient woman <- Should be Rock on - Ancient Queen
Follow those who pale
In your shadow

Rulers make bad lovers
You better put your kingdom up for sale

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pickup the pieces and go home. 


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> Whatcha gonna play?



dunno, gotta tune it first.


----------



## meangirl

tomchamp said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to meangirl again.


 Awww, thanks T!   

Tom Petty

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
WELL I LOVE YOU BABY
Don't do me like that

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
Someday I might need you baby
Don't do me like that

Listen honey, can you see?
BABY, YOU'D BURY ME
If you were in the public eye
Givin' someone else a try
And you know you better watch your step
Or you're gonna get hurt yourself
Someone's gonna tell you lies,
Cut you down to size

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
WELL I LOVE YOU BABY
Don't, don't, don't, don't...

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
WELL I NEED YOU BABY
Don't do me like that

'Cause somewhere deep down inside
Someone is saying, "Love doesn't last that long."
I GOT THE FEELIN' INSIDE, NIGHT OUT AND DAY IN
I STILL CAN'T TAKE IT NO MORE

LISTEN HONEY CAN'T YOU SEE
Baby, you would bury me
If you were in the public eye
Givin' someone else a try
And you know you better watch your step
Or you're gonna get hurt yourself
Someone's gonna tell you lies,
Cut you down to size

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
WELL I LOVE YOU BABY
Don't, don't, don't, don't...

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
I GUESS I NEED YA HONEY
Don't do me like that


----------



## tomchamp

Oh Daddy,
You know you make me cry,
How can you love me,
I don't understand why.

Oh Daddy,
If I can make you see,
If there's been a fool around,
It's got to be me.

Oh Daddy,
You soothe me with your smile,
You're letting me know,
You're the best thing in my life.

Oh Daddy,
If I can make you see,
If there's been a fool around,
It's got to be me.

Why are you right when I'm so wrong,
I'm so weak but you're so strong,
Everything you do is just alright,
And I can't walk away from you, baby
If I tried.

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYYYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_3_2.gif' alt='Love Song' border=0></a>


----------



## meangirl

One more Tom Petty

Well I won't back down, no I won't back down 
You can stand me up at the gates of hell 
But I won't back down 

No I'll stand my ground, won't be turned around 
And I'll keep this world from draggin' me down 
Gonna stand my ground and I won't back down 

Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out 
Hey I will stand my ground 
And I won't back down. 

Well I know what's right, I got just one life 
In a world that keeps on pushin' me around 
But I'll stand my ground and I won't back down 

Hey baby there ain't no easy way out 
Hey I will stand my ground 
And I won't back down 
No, I won't back down


----------



## Agee

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I blew out my flip flop,


Funny you should post this...


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Funny you should post this...



:sonovabeach:


----------



## cattitude

Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell
Jimmy Rogers on the Victrola up high
Mama's dancin' with baby on her shoulder
The sun is settin' like molasses in the sky
The boy could sing, knew how to move, everything
Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for

(Chorus)
Black velvet and that little boy's smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring ya to your knees
Black velvet if you please

Up in Memphis the music's like a heatwave
White lightening, bound to drive you wild
Mama's baby's in the heart of every school girl
"Love me tender" leaves 'em cryin' in the aisle
The way he moved, it was a sin, so sweet and true
Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for

Black velvet and that little boy's smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring ya to your knees
Black velvet if you please

Every word of every song that he sang was for you
In a flash he was gone, it happened so soon, what could you do?

(Solo)

Black velvet and that little boy's smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring ya to your knees
Black velvet if you please

Black velvet and that little boy's smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring ya to your knees
Black velvet if you please

If you please, if you please, if you please


I love you guys!!


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> :sonovabeach:


You two are the best


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You two are the best



You ain't so bad yourself.  'Nite.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Funny you should post this...


  Sorry.    Two left feet at times...


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Funny you should post this...


 

what was more funny thinking your drunk ass could "weld" a flip flop with a bic lighter and a cocktail straw


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I love you guys!!


The feeling is mutual, Miss Catt.  I had an absolute blast tonight.  All of you are the salt of the earth.


----------



## tomchamp

Now I don’t know
I don’t know
I don’t know where I’m a gonna go
When the volcano blow

Chorus:
Let me say now I don’t know
I don’t know
I don’t know where I’m a gonna go
When the volcano blow

Ground she’s movin’ under me
Tidal waves out on the sea
Sulphur smoke up in the sky
Pretty soon we learn to fly

Chorus:
Let me hear ya now I don’t know
I don’t know
I don’t know where I’m a gonna go
When the volcano blow

Now my girl quickly say to me
Mon you better watch your feet
Lava come down soft and hot
You better lava me now or lava me not

Chorus:
Let me say now I don’t know
I don’t know
I don’t know where I’m a gonna go
When the volcano blow

-- spoken: mr utley...

No time to count what I’m worth
’cause I just left the planet earth
Where I go I hope there’s rum
Not to worry mon soon come

Chorus:
Now I don’t know
I don’t know
I don’t know where I’m a gonna go
When the volcano blow

Chorus:
One more now I don’t know (ah he don’t know)
I don’t know (he don’t know, mon)
I don’t know where I’m a gonna go
When the volcano blow

But I don’t want to land in new york city
Don’t want to land in mexico (no no no)
Don’t want to land on no three mile island
Don’t want to see my skin aglow (no no no)

Don’t want to land in commanche sky park
Or in nashville, tennessee (no no no)
Don’t want to land in no san juan airport
Or the yukon territory (no no no)

Don’t want to land no san diego
Don’t want to land in no buzzards bay (no no no)
Don’t want to land on no ayotollah
I got nothing more to say

Chorus:
I don’t know
I don’t know
I don’t know where I’m a gonna go
When the volcano blow

Chorus:
Just a one more, I don’t know (he don’t know)
I don’t know (I don’t know, man)
I don’t know where I’m a gonna go
When the volcano blow


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> what was more funny thinking your drunk ass could "weld" a flip flop with a bic lighter and a cocktail straw


Yuk it up grasshopper...

My hungover azz, will find you on the golf-course, and stick one each of, flipflop, Bic lighter, and cocktail straw where the sun don't shine!


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yuk it up grasshopper...
> 
> My hungover azz, will find you on the golf-course, and stick one each of, flipflop, Bic lighter, and cocktail straw where the sun don't shine!


I will be waiting "wifffffffff" baited breath.


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> I will be waiting "wifffffffff" baited breath.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yuk it up grasshopper...
> 
> My hungover azz, will find you on the golf-course, and stick one each of, flipflop, Bic lighter, and cocktail straw where the sun don't shine!





			
				Pete said:
			
		

> I will be waiting "wifffffffff" baited breath.


There's entirely WAY too much testosterone in this thread now.


----------



## tomchamp

You think we look pretty good together
You think my shoes are made of leather

But I'm a substitute for another guy
I look pretty tall but my heels are high
The simple things you see are all complicated
I look pretty young, but I'm just back-dated, yeah

Substitute your lies for fact
I can see right through your plastic mac
I look all white, but my dad was black
My fine looking suit is really made out of sack

I was born with a plastic spoon in my mouth
The north side of my town faced east, and the east was facing south
And now you dare to look me in the eye
Those crocodile tears are what you cry
It's a genuine problem, you won't try
To work it out at all you just pass it by, pass it by

Substitute me for him
Substitute my coke for gin
Substitute you for my mum
At least I'll get my washing done

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

I don’t want another heartbreak
I don’t need another turn to cry, no
I don’t want to learn the hard way
Baby hello, oh no, goodbye
But you got me like a rocket
Shooting straight across the sky

It’ s the way you love me
It’s a feeling like this
It’s centrifugal motion
It’s perpetual bliss
It’s that pivotal moment
It’s, ah, impossible
This kiss, this kiss
Unstoppable
This kiss, this kiss

Cinderella said to snow white
How does love get so off course
All I wanted was a white knight
With a good heart, soft touch, fast horse
Ride me off into the sunset
Baby I’m forever yours

It’s the way you love me
It’s a feeling like this
It’s centrifugal motion
It’s perpetual bliss
It’s that pivotal moment
It’s, ah unthinkable
This kiss, this kiss
Unsinkable
This kiss, this kiss

You can kiss me in the moonlight
On the rooftop under the sky, oh
You can kiss me with the windows open
While the rain comes pouring inside, oh
Kiss me in sweet slow motion
Let’s let everything slide
You got me floating
You got me flying

It’s the way you love me
It’s a feeling like this
It’s centrifugal motion
It’s perpetual bliss
It’s that pivotal moment
It’s (ah) subliminal
This kiss, this kiss
It’s criminal
This kiss, this kiss

It’s the way you love me baby
It’s the way you love me, darlin’

It’ s the way you love me
It’s a feeling like this
It’s centrifugal motion
It’s perpetual bliss
It’s that pivotal moment
It’s (ah) subliminal
This kiss, this kiss
It’s criminal
This kiss, this kiss

It’s the way you love me baby
It’s the way you love me darlin’


----------



## meangirl

I love her voice!

Pat Benatar  

We're running with the Shadows Of The Night
So baby take my hand, it'll be all right
Surrender all your dreams to me tonight
They'll come true in the end
You said - oh girl, it's a cold world
When you keep it all to yourself
I said you can't hide on the inside
All the pain you've ever felt
Ransom my heart, but baby don't look back
Cause we got nobody else

Chorus:

We're running with the Shadows of the Night
So baby take my hand, it'll be all right
Surrender all your dreams to me tonight
They'll come true in the end

You know that sometimes, it feels like
It's all moving way too fast
Use every alibi and words you deny
That love ain't meant to last
You can cry tough baby, it's all right
You can let me down easy, but not tonight

We're running with the Shadows of the Night
So baby take my hand, you'll be all right
Surrender all your dreams to me tonight
They'll come true in the end

We're running with the Shadows of the Night
So baby take my hand, it'll be all right
Surrender all your dreams to me tonight
They'll come true in the end

And now the hands of time are standin' still
Midnight angel, won't you say you will


----------



## gumbo

Classical Gas


----------



## meangirl

Def Leppard

"Love Bites"

If you've got love in your sights 
Watch out, love bites 

When you make love, do you look in the mirror? 
Who do you think of, does he look like me? 
Do you tell lies and say that it's forever?  
Do you think twice, or just touch 'n' see? 
Ooh babe ooh yeah 

When you're alone, do you let go? 
Are you wild 'n' willin' or is it just for show? 
Ooh c'mon 

I don't wanna touch you too much baby 
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy 
I know you think that love is the way you make it 
So I don't wanna be there when you decide to break it 
No! 

Love bites, love bleeds 
It's bringin' me to my knees 
Love lives, love dies 
It's no surprise 
Love begs, love pleads 
It's what I need 

When I'm with you are you somewhere else? 
Am I gettin' thru or do you please yourself? 
When you wake up will you walk out? 
It can't be love if you throw it about 
Ooh babe 

I don't wanna touch you too much baby 
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy 

[Repeat Chorus]

[guitar solo] 

Ooh yeah 

[Repeat Bridge]

Love bites, love bleeds 
It's bringin' me to my knees 
Love lives, love dies 

[Repeat Chorus]

If you've got love in your sights 
Watch out, love bites 
Yes it does 
It will be hell


----------



## BuddyLee

*How about some Costello!*

_As I walk through _
_This wicked world _
_Searchin’ for light in the darkness of insanity. _

_I ask myself _
_Is all hope lost? _
_Is there only pain and hatred and misery? _

_And each time I feel like this inside, _
_There’s one thing I wanna know: _
_What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? ohhhh _
_What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? _

_And as I walked on _
_Through troubled times _
_My spirit gets so downhearted sometimes _
_So where are the strong _
_And who are the trusted? _
_And where is the harmony? _
_Sweet harmony. _

_’Cause each time I feel it slippin’ away, just makes me wanna cry. _
_What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? ohhhh _
_What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? _

_So where are the strong? _
_And who are the trusted? _
_And where is the harmony? _
_Sweet harmony. _

_’Cause each time I feel it slippin’ away, just makes me wanna cry. _
_What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? ohhhh _
_What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? ohhhh _
_What’s so funny ’bout peace love & understanding? _

</SPAN>

______________________________________________________________


*Elvis Costello - (the Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes Lyrics* 




Oh I used to be disgustedAnd now I try to be amused.

But since their wings have got rusted, You know, the angels wanna wear my red shoes.

But when they told me 'bout their side of the bargain,That's when I knew that I could not refuse.

And I won't get any older, now the angels wanna wear my redshoes.

Oh-oh.

I was watching while you're dancing away.

Our love got fractured in the echo and sway.

How come everybody wants to be your friend?

You know that it still hurts me just to say it.

Oh, I know that she's disgusted. 

(Oh why's that)'Cause she's feeling so abused. 

(Oh that's too bad)

She gets tired of the lust, 

(Oh I'm so sad)

But it's so hard to refuse.

Can you say that I'm too old,

When the angels have stolen my red shoes?

Oh, I said "I'm so happy, I could die.

"She said "Drop dead", then left with another guy.

That's what you get if you go chasing after vengeance.

Ever since you got me punctured this has been my sentence.

Oh I used to be disgusted

And now I try to be amused.

But since their wings have got rusted,You know, the angels wanna wear my red shoes.

But when they told me 'bout their side of the bargain,

That's when I knew that I could not refuse.

And I won't get any older, now the angels wanna wear my redshoes.

Oh I won't get any older, now the angels wanna wear my redshoes.

Red shoes, the angels wanna wear my red shoes. (repeat andfade)









</PRE>



_______________________________________________________________





Oh it's so funny to be seeing you after so long, girl.

And with the way you look I understand that you were not impressed.

But I heard you let that little friend of mine

Take off your party dress.

I'm not gonna to get too sentimental

Like those other sticky valentines, 

'Cause I don't know if you are loving somebody.

I only know it isn't mine.

Alison, I know this world is killing you.

Oh, Alison, my aim is true.

Well I see you've got a husband now.

Did he leave your pretty fingers lying in the wedding cake?

You used to hold him right in your hand.

I bet he took all he could take.

Sometimes I wish that I could stop you from talking

When I hear the silly things that you say.

I think somebody better put out the big light,

'Cause I can't stand to see you this way.

Alison, I know this world is killing you.

Oh, Alison, my aim is true.

My aim is true. (repeat and fade)









</PRE>


----------



## meangirl

Cum On Feel The Noise

Quiet Riot


Cum on feel the noise
Girls rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild
Wild, wild, wild

So you think I got an evil mind 
I'll tell you honey
I don't know why
I don't know why

So you think my singing's out of time 
It makes me money
I don't know why
I don't know why anymore
Oh, nooo

So cum on feel the noise
Girls rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild
Wild, wild, wild
Cum on feel the noise
Girls rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild
And wiiiiiild

So you think 
I got a funny face 
I got no worries
And I don't know why
I don't know why

Alot about a (swing)??? 
Some disgrace 
I'm in no hurry
And I don't know why
I don't know why anymore
No, no, nooo

Cum on feel the noise
Girls rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild
Wild, wild, wild
Cum on feel the noise
Girls rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild
And roooooock
Come ooooooon

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Well you think 
We have a lazy time 
You should know better
I don't know why
I don't know why

So you say I got a dirty mind 
I'm a mean go-getter
I don't know why
I don't know why anymore
Oh, nooo-oh

Cum on feel the noise
Girls rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild
Wild, wild, wild
Cum on feel the noise 
Girls rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild 
And roooooock

(Cum on) cum on
(Feel it)
(Cum on)
Girls rock your boys
(Girls rock it)
(We'll get wild, wild, wild)
We're gonna get
(Wild, wild, wild)
We're gonna get wild tonight

(Cum on feel the noise)
Rock it tonight
(Girls rock your boys)
(We'll get wild, wild, wild)
Oh, yeeeeeeeeeeah

Aaah-ah-aah
Ah-ah-aah

Cum on feel the noise
Girls Rock your boys
We'll get wild, wild, wild


----------



## LooseTooth

She said Quiet Riot


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> She said Quiet Riot



Even better:  Warrant


Swingin' on the front porch
Swingin' on the lawn
Swingin' where we want
'Cause there ain't nobody home
Swingin' to the left
And swingin' to the right
If I think about baseball
I'll swing all night yea
Swingin' in the living room
Swingin' in the kitchen
Most folks don't 'cause
They're too busy #####in'
Swingin' in there 'cause
She wanted me to feed her
So I mixed up the batter
And she licked the beater
I scream you scream
We all scream for her
Don't even try 'cause
You can't ignore her
She's my cherry pie
Cool drink of water
Such a sweet surprise
Tastes so good
Make a grown man cry
Sweet cherry pie oh yea
She's my cherry pie
Put a smile on your face
Ten miles wide
Looks so good
Bring a tear to your eye
Sweet cherry pie
Swingin' to the drums
Swingin' to guitar
Swingin' to the bass
In the back of my car
Ain't got money
Ain't got no gas
But we'll get where
We're goin' if we
Swing real fast
I scream you scream
We all scream for her
Don't even try 'cause
You can't ignore her
Swing it! All night long,
Swing it!
Swing in the bathroom
Swingin' on the floor
Swingin' so hard
We forgot to lock the door
In walks her daddy
Standin' six foot four
He said you ain't gonna swing
With my daughter no more
She's my cherry pie
Cool drink of water
Such a sweet surprise
Tastes so good
Make a grown man cry
Sweet cherry pie oh yea
She's my cherry pie
Put a smile on your face
Ten miles wide
Looks so good
Bring a tear to your eye
Sweet cherry pie
Sweet cherry pie


----------



## LooseTooth

One of my favorites from the era...

We both lie silently still 
in the dead of the night
Although we both lie close together
We feel miles apart inside

Was it something I said or something I did
Did the words not come out right
Though I tried not to hurt you
Though I tried
But I guess that's why they say

Every rose has its thorn
Just like every night has its dawn
Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song
Every rose has its thorn

Yeah it does

I listen to our favorite song 
playing on the radio
Hear the DJ say loves a game of easy come and 
easy go
But I wonder does he know
Has he ever felt like this
And I know that you'd be here somehow 
If I could have let you know somehow
I guess

Every rose has its thorn
Just like every night has its dawn
Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song
Every rose has its thorn

Though it's been a while now
I can still feel so much pain
Like a knife that cuts you the wound heals
but the scar, that scar remains

I know I could have saved a love that night
If I'd known what to say
Instead of makin' love
We both made our separate ways

But now I hear you found somebody new
and that I never meant that much to you
To hear that tears me up inside
And to see you cuts me like a knife
I guess

Every rose has its thorn
Just like every night has its dawn
Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song
Every rose has its thorn


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> One of my favorites from the era...
> 
> We both lie silently still
> in the dead of the night
> Although we both lie close together
> We feel miles apart inside
> 
> Was it something I said or something I did
> Did the words not come out right
> Though I tried not to hurt you
> Though I tried
> But I guess that's why they say
> 
> Every rose has its thorn
> Just like every night has its dawn
> Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song
> Every rose has its thorn



Oooh, love this one too!


----------



## meangirl

Baby please don't go
Baby please don't go
Baby please don't go down to New Orleans
You know I love you so
Baby please don't go

When the man done gone
When the man done gone
When the man done gone down the county farm
He got the shackles on
Baby please don't go
Don't leave me

I'll be a dog
I'll be a dog
I'll be a dog kiss your way down here
When you walk along
Baby please don't go

Why must you leave me
Lying on my back
Going across the other side of the track
Found yourself a new man I know
So baby please don't go
Baby please don't go

Oh please, please don't leave me
I don't want to be left alone baby
Oh don't go, don't go, don't go


----------



## tomchamp

Hey, where did we go
Days when the rains came ?
Down in the hollow
Playing a new game,
Laughing and a-running, hey, hey,
Skipping and a-jumping
In the misty morning fog with
Our, our hearts a-thumping
And you, my brown-eyed girl,

You, my brown-eyed girl. 
Whatever happened
To Tuesday and so slow
Going down to the old mine with a
Transistor radio.
Standing in the sunlight laughing
Hide behind a rainbow's wall,
Slipping and a-sliding
All along the waterfall
With you, my brown-eyed girl,
You, my brown-eyed girl. 

Do you remember when we used to sing
Sha la la la la la la la la la la dee dah
Just like that
Sha la la la la la la la la la la dee dah
La dee dah. 

So hard to find my way
Now that I'm all on my own.
I saw you just the other day,
My, how you have grown!
Cast my memory back there, Lord,
Sometime I'm overcome thinking about
Making love in the green grass
Behind the stadium
With you, my brown-eyed girl,
You, my brown-eyed girl. 

Do you remember when we used to sing
Sha la la la la la la la la la la dee dah
Sha la la la la la la la la la la dee dah
Dee dah dee dah dee dah dee dah dee dah dee
Sha la la la la la la la la la la la la
Dee dah la dee dah la dee dah la
D-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d...


----------



## tomchamp

There's a black man with a black cat livin' in a black neighborhood
He's got an interstate runnin' through his front yard
You know he thinks that he's got it so good
And there's a woman in the kitchen cleanin' up the evenin' slop
And he looks at her and says, "Hey darlin', I can remember when 
you could stop a clock."

CHORUS:
Oh but ain't that America for you and me
Ain't that America somethin' to see baby 
Ain't that America home of the free
Little pink houses for you and me

There's a young man in a t-shirt
Listenin' to a rockin' rollin' station
He's got greasy hair, greasy smile
He says, "Lord this must be my destination."
'Cause they told me when I was younger
"Boy you're gonna be president."
But just like everything else those old crazy dreams
Just kinda came and went

CHORUS

Well there's people and more people
What do they know know know
Go to work in some high rise
And vacation down at the Gulf of Mexico
Ooh yeah
And there's winners and there's losers
But they ain't no big deal
'Cause the simple man baby pays for the thrills, the bills, 
the pills that kill


----------



## tomchamp

Ain't no golden gates gonna swing open
Ain't no streets paved in natural pearl
Ain't no angel with a harp come singin'
Leastways not that I know of in this world
In these days of uncertain futures
Who knows what the masters might do
They got their big deals goin' on, goin' on
Got nothing to do with me and you
If I could I'd get us a big suite
Overlooking the Park
Only promise I know to be true
Are the promises made from the heart
I don't need to see the whole thing go down
I don't need to see another lonely man
I don't need to see a woman crying for the savior
Holding on to some moneyman's hand
Who can I call to make my reservations
Forever thrown in the dark
The only promises I know to be true
Are the promises made from the heart
I don't believe in the authorities
They ain't gonna take care of me and you
I don't have all the strength that I need
To love the way that I want to
The only promises I know to be true
Are the promises made from the heart


----------



## tomchamp

Some people ain't no damn good
You can't trust 'em you can't love 'em
No good deed goes unpunished
And I don't mind bein' their whippin' boy
I've had that pleasure for years and years
No no I never was a sinner--tell me what else can I do
Second best is what you get 'til you learn to bend the rules
And time respects no person--what you lift up must fall
They're waiting outside to claim my tumblin' walls

Saw my picture in the paper
Read the news around my face
And now some pepole don't want to treat me the same

When the walls come tumblin' down
When the walls come crumblin' crumblin'
When the walls come tumblin' tumblin' down

Some people say I'm obnoxious and lazy
I'm uneducated--my opinion means nothin'
But I know I'm a real good dancer
Don't need to look over my shoulder to see what I'm after
Everybody's got their problems--ain't no new news here
I'm the same old trouble you've been havin' for years
Don't confuse the problem with the issue girl
It's perfectly clear
Just a human desire to have you come near

Wanna put my arms around you
Feel your breath in my ear
You can bend me you can break me
But you'd better stand clear


----------



## meangirl

Picture

[Kid Rock]
Livin' my life in a slow hell 
Different girl every night at the hotel 
I ain't seen the sun shine in 3 damn days 
Been fuelin' up on cocaine and whisky 
Wish I had a good girl to miss me 
Lord I wonder if I'll ever change my ways 
I put your picture away 
Sat down and cried today
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to her 
I put your picture away, sat down and cried today 
I can't look at you, while I'm lyin next to her

[Sherly Crow]
I called you last night in the hotel 
Everyone knows but they wont tell 
But their half hearted smiles tell me 
Somethin' just ain't right 
I been waitin' on you for a long time 
Fuelin' up on heartaches and cheap wine 
I ain't heard from you in 3 damn nights 
I put your picture away 
I wonder where you been 
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him 
I put your picture away 
I wonder where you been 
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him 
I saw ya yesterday with an old friend 

[Kid Rock]
It was the same ole same "how have you been" 

[Both]
Since you been gone my worlds been dark & grey 

[Kid Rock]
You reminded me of brighter days 

[Sheryl Crow]
I hoped you were comin' home to stay 
I was headed to church

[Kid Rock]
I was off to drink you away 

[Both]
I thought about you for a long time 
Can't seem to get you off my mind 
I can't understand why we're living life this way
I found your picture today 
I swear I'll change my ways 
I just called to say I want you to come back home 
I found your picture today 
I swear I'll change my ways 
I just called to say I want you to come back home 
I just called to say, I love you come back home


----------



## tomchamp

Baby you'll come knocking on my front door
Same old line you used to use before
I said ya... well... what am I supposed to do
I didn't know what I was getting into 

So you've had a little trouble in town 
Now you're keeping some demons down
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my heart around

It's hard to think about what you've wanted
It's hard to think about what you've lost
This doesn't have to be the big get even
This doesn't have to be anything at all

I know you really want to tell me good-bye
I know you really want to be your own girl

Baby you could never look me in the eye
Yeah you buckle with the weight of the words
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my heart around

There's people running 'round loose in the world
Ain't got nothin' better to do 
Than make a meal of some bright eyed kid
You need someone looking after you

I know you really want to tell me goodbye
I know you really want to be your own girl

Baby you could never look me in the eye
Yeah you buckle with the weight of the words
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my...
Stop draggin' my heart around

Stop draggin' my heart around


----------



## cattitude

friday night, everything's right for the weekend
crazy clothes, anything goes on a weekend
john called ann and jim got sue
and i made a date with little ol' you
off we went to make a big tent on the weekend

boy, it's great just a-stayin' out late on a weekend
know a spot and like it a lot on a weekend
took a road to lookout hill
the view up there is sure a thrill
what a night to hold you tight on a weekend

there we were just sittin' cool and cozy
just about to steal a little kiss
the police with a flashlight bright and nosy
sayin', holdin' neck o'er there, what is all this

car top down, just ridin' around on a weekend
took a chance on crashin' a dance on a weekend
we were almost inside the place
when somebody slammed the door in my face
hey, you guys have gotta wear ties on a weekend

no harm done, just a-havin' some fun on a weekend
that was all, we had a big ball on the weekend


----------



## cattitude

*I hate Sunday nights*

Driving in my car
There's nothing on the air
Play a song that'll ease my pain
D.J.'s telling me
That this is what'll be
Help me I'm depressed again

My best friend disappeared
With the girl I had for years
My life's going down the drain
The skies are crying
Everybody's lying
Oh God I'm depressed again

Give me wings I'll fly away
Magnificent and free
Far away from the madding crowd
There's gotta be a place for me

The boss is on my back
I know I'm gonna crack
Looks like I'm paranoid again
Can't do nothing right
See only black and white
Oh God I'm depressed again

Give me wings I'll fly away
Magnificent and free
Far away from the madding crowd
There's gotta be a place for me

How can I plan ahead
With this hanging round my neck
Looks like I'm coming down again
Thought about it well
Analysed myself
Yeah, I'm depressed again

Give me wings I'll fly away
Magnificent and free
Far away from the madding crowd
There's gotta be a place for me

I'm down, I'm coming down again
I'm down, looks like I'm coming down again
I'm down, I'm down
Looks like I'm coming down again
I'm down, I'm down
Looks like I'm pissed off again


----------



## cattitude

I want to run
I want to hide
I want to tear down the walls
That hold me inside
I want to reach out
And touch the flame
Where the streets have no name


I want to feel sunlight on my face
I see the dust cloud disappear
Without a trace
I want to take shelter from the poison rain
Where the streets have no name


Where the streets have no name
Where the streets have no name
We're still building
Then burning down love
Burning down love
And when I go there
I go there with you
It's all I can do


The city's aflood
And our love turns to rust
We're beaten and blown by the wind
Trampled in dust
I'll show you a place
High on a desert plain
Where the streets have no name


Where the streets have no name
Where the streets have no name
We're still building
Then burning down love
Burning down love
And when I go there
I go there with you
It's all I can do
Our love turns to rust
We're beaten and blown by the wind
Blown by the wind
Oh, and I see love
See our love turn to rust
We're beaten and blown by the wind
Blown by the wind
Oh, when I go there
I go there with you
It's all I can do


----------



## cattitude

See the stone set in your eyes
See the thorn twist in your side
I wait for you


Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails she makes me wait
And I wait without you


With or without you
With or without you


Through the storm we reach the shore
You give it all but I want more
And I'm waiting for you


With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you


And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away


My hands are tied
My body bruised, she's got me with
Nothing to win and
Nothing left to lose


And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away


With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you


With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you
With or without you


----------



## meangirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> See the stone set in your eyes
> See the thorn twist in your side
> I wait for you
> 
> 
> Sleight of hand and twist of fate
> On a bed of nails she makes me wait
> And I wait without you
> 
> 
> With or without you
> With or without you



cattitude you are on a roll with the good music!


----------



## meangirl

The Clash

Darling you got to let me know
Should I stay or should I go?
If you say that you are mine
I'll be here 'til the end of time
So you got to let me know
Should I stay or should I go?

It's always tease tease tease
You're happy when I'm on my knees
One day is fine, the next is black
So if you want me off your back
Well come on and let me know
Should I Stay or should I go?

Should I stay or should I go now?
Should I stay or should I go now?
If I go there will be trouble
An' if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know

This indecision's bugging me
If you don't want me, set me free
Exactly who'm I'm supposed to be
Don't you know which clothes even fit me?
Come on and let me know
Should I cool it or should I blow?

Should I stay or should I go now?
Should I stay or should I go now?
If I go there will be trouble
And if I stay it will be double
So you gotta let me know
Should I cool it or should i blow
should i stay or should i go now
if i go there will be trouble 
and if i stay there will be doulbe
so u gotta let me know
should i stay or should i go


----------



## LooseTooth

Very superstitious, writing’s on the wall,
Very superstitious, ladders bout’ to fall,
Thirteen month old baby, broke the lookin’ glass
Seven years of bad luck, the good things in your past.

When you believe in things that you don’t understand,
Then you suffer,
Superstition ain’t the way

Very superstitious, wash your face and hands,
Rid me of the problem, do all that you can,
Keep me in a daydream, keep me goin’ strong,
You don’t wanna save me, sad is my song.

When you believe in things that you don’t understand,
Then you suffer,
Superstition ain’t the way, yeh, yeh.

Very superstitious, nothin’ more to say,
Very superstitious, the devil’s on his way,
Thirteen month old baby, broke the lookin’ glass,
Seven years of bad luck, good things in your past

When you believe in things that you don’t understand,
Then you suffer,
Superstition ain’t the way, no, no, no


----------



## meangirl

I come home in the morning light
My mother says when you gonna live your life right
Oh mother dear we’re not the fortunate ones
And girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun

The phone rings in the middle of the night
My father yells what you gonna do with your life
Oh daddy dear you know you’re still number one
But girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have--

That’s all they really want
Some fun
When the working day is done
Girls-- they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun

Some boys take a beautiful girl
And hide her away from the rest of the world
I want to be the one to walk in the sun
Oh girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have

That’s all they really want
Some fun
When the working day is done
Girls--they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun,
They want to have fun,
They want to have fun...


----------



## LooseTooth

Cindy Lauper


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Cindy Lauper



Oh yeah, duh.


----------



## LooseTooth

Freak out
And give in
Doesn't matter what you believe in
Stay cool
And be somebody's fool this year
'cause they know
Who is righteous, what is bold
So I'm told 

Who wants honey
As long as there's some money
Who wants that honey?

Hipsters unite
Come align for the big fight to rock for you
But beware
All those angels with their wings glued on
'cause deep down
We are frightened and we're scared
If you don't stare

Who wants honey
As long as there's some money
Who wants that honey?

Let me out
Let me out
Let me out
Let me out

Tell me all of your secrets
Cannot help but believe this is true
Tell me all of your secrets
I know, I know, I know
Should have listened when I was told

Who wants honey
As long as there is some money
Who wants that honey?

Let me out
Let me out
Let me out
Let me out


----------



## meangirl

Matchbox 20

3 AM

she says it's cold outside and she hands me my raincoat
she's always worried about things like that
she says it's all gonna end and it might as well be my fault
and she only sleeps when it's raining
and she screams and her voice is straining

she says baby
it's 3 am I must be lonely
well she says baby
well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes
and the rain's gonna wash away, i believe it

she's got a little bit of something, God it's better than nothing
and in her color portrait world, she believes that she's got it all
she swears the moon don't hang quite as high as it used to
and she only sleeps when it's raining
and she screams and her voice is straining

she says baby
it's 3 am I must be lonely
well she says baby
well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes
and the rain's gonna wash away, i believe...yes

she believes that life is made up of all that you're used to
and the clock on the wall has been stuck at three for days, and days
she thinks that happiness is a mat that sits on her doorway
but outside it stopped raining

she says baby
it's 3 am I must be lonely
well she says baby
well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes
and the rain's gonna wash away, i believe this

well it's 3 am I must be lonely
well and she says baby
well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes


----------



## LooseTooth

*gear head classic*

My uncle has a country place 
That no one knows about. 
He says it used to be a farm, 
Before the Motor Law. 
And on Sundays I elude the Eyes, 
And hop the Turbine Freight 
To far outside the Wire, 
Where my white-haired uncle waits. 

Jump to the ground 
As the Turbo slows to cross the Borderline. 
Run like the wind, 
As excitement shivers up and down my spine. 
Down in his barn, 
My uncle preserved for me an old machine, 
For fifty-odd years. 
To keep it as new has been his dearest dream. 

I strip away the old debris 
That hides a shining car. 
A brilliant red Barchetta 
From a better, vanished time. 
I fire up the willing engine, 
Responding with a roar. 
Tires spitting gravel, 
I commit my weekly crime... 

Wind- 
In my hair- 
Shifting and drifting- 
Mechanical music- 
Adrenalin surge... 

Well-weathered leather, 
Hot metal and oil, 
The scented country air. 
Sunlight on chrome, 
The blur of the landscape, 
Every nerve aware. 

Suddenly ahead of me, 
Across the mountainside, 
A gleaming alloy air-car 
Shoots towards me, two lanes wide. 
I spin around with shrieking tires, 
To run the deadly race, 
Go screaming through the valley 
As another joins the chase. 

Drive like the wind, 
Straining the limits of machine and man. 
Laughing out loud 
With fear and hope, I've got a desperate plan. 
At the one-lane bridge 
I leave the giants stranded at the riverside. 
Race back to the farm, to dream with my uncle at the fireside.


----------



## meangirl

Blue Oyster Cult 

Home in the valley
Home in the city
Home isn’t pretty
Ain’t no home for me

Home in the darkness
Home on the highway
Home isn’t my way
Home I’ll never be

Burn out the day
Burn out the night
I can’t see no reason to put up a fight
I’m living for givin’ the devil his due
And I’m burnin’, I’m burnin’, I’m burnin’ for you
I’m burnin’, I’m burnin’, I’m burnin’ for you

Time is the essence
Time is the season
Time ain’t no reason
Got no time to slow

Time everlasting
Time to play b-sides
Time ain’t on my side
Time I’ll never know

Burn out the day
Burn out the night
I’m not the one to tell you what’s wrong and what’s right
I’ve seen suns that were freezing and lives that were through
And I’m burnin’, I’m burnin’, I’m burnin’ for you
I’m burnin’, I’m burnin’, I’m burnin’ for you


----------



## cattitude

This thing called love I just can't handle it 
this thing called love I must get round to it 
I ain't ready 
Crazy little thing called love 
This (This Thing) called love 
(Called Love) 
It cries (Like a baby) 
In a cradle all night 
It swings (Woo Woo) 
It jives (Woo Woo) 
It shakes all over like a jelly fish, 
I kinda like it 
Crazy little thing called love 

There goes my baby 
She knows how to Rock n' roll 
She drives me crazy 
She gives me hot and cold fever 
Then she leaves me in a cool cool sweat 

I gotta be cool relax, get hip 
Get on my track's 
Take a back seat, hitch-hike 
And take a long ride on my motor bike 
Until I'm ready 
Crazy little thing called love 

I gotta be cool relax, get hip 
Get on my track's 
Take a back seat, hitch-hike 
And take a long ride on my motor bike 
Until I'm ready (Ready Freddie) 
Crazy little thing called love 

This thing called love I just can't handle it 
this thing called love I must get round to it 
I ain't ready 
Crazy little thing called love 
Crazy little thing called love 
Crazy little thing called love 
Crazy little thing called love 
Crazy little thing called love 
Crazy little thing called love 
Crazy little thing called love 
Crazy little thing called love


----------



## jazz lady

I come home in the morning light
My mother says when you gonna live your life right
Oh mother dear we’re not the fortunate ones
And girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun

The phone rings in the middle of the night
My father yells what you gonna do with your life
Oh daddy dear you know you’re still number one
But girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have--

That’s all they really want
Some fun
When the working day is done
Girls-- they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun

Some boys take a beautiful girl
And hide her away from the rest of the world
I want to be the one to walk in the sun
Oh girls they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have

That’s all they really want
Some fun
When the working day is done
Girls--they want to have fun
Oh girls just want to have fun,
They want to have fun,
They want to have fun...


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I come home in the morning light
> My mother says when you gonna live your life right
> Oh mother dear we’re not the fortunate ones
> And girls they want to have fun
> Oh girls just want to have fun
> 
> The phone rings in the middle of the night
> My father yells what you gonna do with your life
> Oh daddy dear you know you’re still number one
> But girls they want to have fun
> Oh girls just want to have--
> 
> That’s all they really want
> Some fun
> When the working day is done
> Girls-- they want to have fun
> Oh girls just want to have fun
> 
> Some boys take a beautiful girl
> And hide her away from the rest of the world
> I want to be the one to walk in the sun
> Oh girls they want to have fun
> Oh girls just want to have
> 
> That’s all they really want
> Some fun
> When the working day is done
> Girls--they want to have fun
> Oh girls just want to have fun,
> They want to have fun,
> They want to have fun...




<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/toaster.gif" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Kermit the Frog

Jeremiah was a bullfrog, he was good friend of mine. 
I never understood a single word he said but I helped him drink 
his wine. He always had some mighty fine wine. 

Sing it Joy to the world...all the boys and girls now , joy to the fishies in the deep blue sea and joy to you and me. 

And if I were the king of the world , I tell you what I would do. 
Id throw away the cars and the bars in the world and I'd make sweet love to you. 
Sing it now : Joy the the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the fishies 
in the deep blue sea , joy to you and me.

Yah know I love the ladies , love to have my fun ... Im a hard knock 
flyer and a rain bow rider ... a strait shootin son of a gun , 
I said a strait shootin sun of a gun.

Joy to the world , all the boys and girls , joy to all the fishies in the 
deep blue sea , joy to you and me.

Joy to the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the world joy to you 
and me

Joy to the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the fishies in the deep 
blue sea joy to you and me.

Joy the the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the world , joy to you 
and me.

Joy to the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the world , joy to you 
and me.


----------



## Agee

*Friends of Distinction...*

*BTW, the instrumental Version was done by *
*Hugh Masekela*



It sure is mellow grazin' in the grass 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
What a trip just watchin' as the world goes past 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
There are so many good things to see 
While grazin' in the grass 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
Flowers with colours for takin' 
Everything outta sight in the grass
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
The sun beaming down between the leaves 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
And the bir-ir-ir-irds dartin' in and out of the trees 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)

Everything here is so clear, you can see it
And everything here is so real, you can feel it
And it's real, so real, so real, so real, so real, so real
Can you dig it
Whooo-oooh

I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it 
Can you dig it, baby
I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it 
Can you dig it, baby

The sun beaming down between the leaves 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
And the bir-ir-ir-irds dartin' in and out of the trees 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
Everything here is so clear, you can see it
And everything here is so real, you can feel it
And it's real, so real, so real, so real, so real, so real
Can you dig it
Whooo-oooh, yeah
I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it 
Can you dig it, baby
I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it 
Can you dig it, baby

I can dig it, he can dig it 
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
Oh, let's dig it
Can you dig it, baby

I can dig it, he can dig it 
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
She can dig it, we can dig it 
They can dig it, you can dig it
(Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
Oh, let's dig it....


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> <img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/toaster.gif">


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

>





You know I hate rejection.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I can dig it, he can dig it
> (Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
> She can dig it, we can dig it
> They can dig it, you can dig it
> (Grazin' in the grass is a gas, baby, can you dig it)
> Oh, let's dig it....


  I love this song.   

I swear I just posted it last week though.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> You know I hate rejection.


  Sheesh.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love this song.
> 
> I swear I just posted it last week though.



I seem to remember peeps trying to figure out who did the instrumental version @ 

Main reason I posted it.


----------



## Kermit the Frog

cattitude said:
			
		

> You know I hate rejection.



Offer more than a $25 toaster.  Sheesh!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I seem to remember peeps trying to figure out who did the instrumental version @
> 
> Main reason I posted it.


Gotcha.  Now that you mention it, I do remember that.    Thanks. 

Did we ever figure out who did the Neil Diamond sounding song?


----------



## RoseRed

It's not that easy being green;
Having to spend each day the color of the leaves.
When I think it could be nicer being red, or yellow or gold...
or something much more colorful like that.

It's not easy being green.
It seems you blend in with so many other ord'nary things.
And people tend to pass you over 'cause you're
not standing out like flashy sparkles in the water 
or stars in the sky.

But green's the color of Spring.
And green can be cool and friendly-like.
And green can be big like an ocean, or important like a mountain,
or tall like a tree.

When green is all there is to be
It could make you wonder why, but why wonder why?
Wonder, I am green and it'll do fine, it's beautiful!
And I think it's what I want to be.


----------



## jazz lady

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> Offer more than a $25 toaster. Sheesh!


  She thinks I'm a cheap date or something.


----------



## Kermit the Frog

RoseRed said:
			
		

> It's not that easy being green;
> Having to spend each day the color of the leaves.
> When I think it could be nicer being red, or yellow or gold...
> or something much more colorful like that.
> 
> It's not easy being green.
> It seems you blend in with so many other ord'nary things.
> And people tend to pass you over 'cause you're
> not standing out like flashy sparkles in the water
> or stars in the sky.
> 
> But green's the color of Spring.
> And green can be cool and friendly-like.
> And green can be big like an ocean, or important like a mountain,
> or tall like a tree.
> 
> When green is all there is to be
> It could make you wonder why, but why wonder why?
> Wonder, I am green and it'll do fine, it's beautiful!
> And I think it's what I want to be.



A woman after my cold blooded heart.  Did you know I can do it in the water and on land?  I go both ways.


----------



## RoseRed

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> A woman after my cold blooded heart.  Did you know I can do it in the water and on land?  I go both ways.


  

How cute, a bi-sexual frog.


----------



## jazz lady

[aah, yeah]

Jump in the water

Sweet little princess
Let me introduce his frogness
You alone can get him singing
He’s all puffed up, wanna be your king
Oh you can do it
C’mon [x6]
Lady kiss that frog

Splash, dash heard your call
Bring you back your golden ball
He’s gonna dive down in the deep end
He’s gonna be just like your best friend
So what’s one little kiss
One tiny little touch
Aaah, he’s wanting it so much
I swear that this is royal blood
Running through my skin
Oh can you see the state I’m in
Kiss it better, kiss it better
[kiss that frog]

Get it into your royal head
He’s living with you, he sleeps in your bed
Can’t you hear beyond the croaking
Don’t you know that I’m not joking
Aaah, you think you won’t
I think you will
Don’t you know that this tongue can kill
C’mon [x6]
Lady kiss that frog

Let him sit beside you
Eat right off your plate
You don’t have to be afraid
There’s nothing here to hate
Ah, princess you might like it
If you lower your defense
Kiss that frog, and you will
Get your prince [x2]
[huh!]

Jump in the water, c’mon baby jump in with me
Jump in the water, c’mon baby get wet with me
Jump in the water, c’mon baby jump in with me
Jump in the water, c’mon baby get wet [get wet, get wet]

Kiss that frog, lady kiss that frog [x4]

Jump in the water, c’mon baby jump in with me [x3]
Jump in the water, c’mon baby get wet
[get wet, get wet] [x6]


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Gotcha. Now that you mention it, I do remember that.  Thanks.
> 
> Did we ever figure out who did the Neil Diamond sounding song?


 I can neither confirm or deny hearing said song, or having a discussion about said song.


----------



## cattitude

Even through the darkest phase
Be it thick or thin
Always someone marches brave
Here beneath my skin

Constant craving
Has always been

Maybe a great magnet pulls
All souls towards truth
Or maybe it is life itself
That feeds wisdom
To its youth

Constant craving
Has always been

Craving
Ah ha
Constant craving
Has always been
Has always been

Constant craving
Has always been
Constant craving
Has always been

Craving
Ah ha
Constant craving
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been


----------



## cattitude

My old addiction
Changed the wiring in my brain
So that when it turns the switches
Then I am not the same

So like the flowers toward the Sun
I will follow
Stretch myself out thin
Like there's a part of me that's already buried
That sends me out into this window

My old addiction
Is a flood upon the land
This tiny lifeboat
Can keep me dry
But my weight is all
That it can stand



So when I try to lean just a little
For just a splash to cool my face
Ahh that trickle
Turns out fickle
Fills my boat up
Five miles deep

My old addiction
Makes me crave only what is best
Like these just this morning song birds
Craving upward from the nest
These tiny birds outside my window
Take my hand to be their mom
These open mouths
Would trust and swallow
Anything that came along

Like my old addiction
Now the other side of Day
As the springtime
Of my life's time
Turn's the other way

If a swan can have a song
I think I know that tune
But the page is only scrawled
And I am gone this afternoon
But the page is only scrawled
And I am gone this afternoon


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I can neither confirm or deny hearing said song, or having a discussion about said song.


Uh-huh.    Well, it wasn't Neil Diamond but it sure sounded like Neil Diamond and DoWhat is going to be VERY upset if we don't figure it out.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Constant craving


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Constant craving
> Has always been
> Constant craving
> Has always been


This one I remember discusssing.    God, I love her voice.  :shiver:


----------



## Kermit the Frog

RoseRed said:
			
		

> How cute, a bi-sexual frog.



I prefer the term biphibian.


----------



## jazz lady

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> I prefer the term biphibian.


  Okay, THAT made me laugh out loud.


----------



## cattitude

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> I prefer the term biphibian.



I just chocked on my gum.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I just chocked on my gum.


:snicker:


----------



## RoseRed

Do you remember in the fairy tale, how the wicked witches spell
Turned the handsome prince to a toad?
By the power of a potion, she handed him the notion
He was lower than the dirt in the road.
And though she left him green and warted, her evil plans were thwarted
Their chanced to happen by a young miss
Who inspite of his complexion, offered him affection
And broke the wicked curse with her kiss 


So if you've never been frog kissing
Then you don't know what you've been missin',
There's a wealth of opportunity under each and every log.
And if you've never been charm-breakin',
Then you've never been handsome prince makin'.
You've got to slow down, turn around, bend down, 
Kiss you a frog!

Once upon a time ago, I was down and feelin' low
Like a lonely frog in a pond
My life was just a joke, and I was just about to croak
Cuz I'd be zapped by life's wicked wand.
But in the depths of my depression, there came a true expression
Of love from a person so sweet.
She gave me warm fuzzy feelings, feelings that were healin'
And she knocked me off my little webbed feet.

There's a happy-ever-after-land, deep in the heart of man
Where a prince and princess abides.
But all we get are glimpses, of the happy prince or princess
'Cauce they're covered with a green warty hide.
Though they're full of life's potential, they're lacking one essential
To enable them to shine like a star.
That's a handsome guy or missus, to smother them with kisses
And love them just the way that they are.

That's the secret of frog kissing
You can do it too if you'll just listen
There's a wealth of opportunity under each and every log.
That's the secret of charm-breakin',
That's the secret of handsome prince makin'.
You've got to slow down, turn around, bend down, 
Kiss you a...
You've got to slow down, turn around, bend down, 
Kiss you a...
You've got to slow down, turn around, bend down, 
Kiss you a frog!


----------



## jazz lady

Please baby can’t you see
My mind’s a burnin’ hell
I got razors a rippin’ and tearin’ and strippin’
My heart apart as well
Tonight you told me
That you ache for something new
And some other woman is lookin’ like something
That might be good for you

Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
Nothing’s wrong
But I’m the only one
Who’ll walk across the fire for you
I’m the only one
Who’ll drown in my desire for you
It’s only fear that makes you run
The demons that you’re hiding from
When all your promises are gone
I’m the only one

Please baby can’t you see
I’m trying to explain
I’ve been here before and I’m locking the door
And I’m not going back again
Her eyes and arms and skin won’t make
It go away
You’ll wake up tomorrow and wrestle the sorrow
That holds you down today

Go on and hold her till the screaming is gone
Go on believe her when she tells you
Nothing’s wrong
But I’m the only one
Who’ll walk across the fire for you
I’m the only one
Who’ll drown in my desire for you
It’s only fear that makes you run
The demons that you’re hiding from
When all your promises are gone
I’m the only one


----------



## RoseRed

I know a tropical island 
Where the Mango moon and Banana sun shine 
And on this tropical island 
There lives a cousin of mine 

Sometimes he lives in the water 
Sometimes he lives on the land 
Sometimes he likes to go sun himself 
On soft Caribbean sand 

He's a Caribbean Amphibian 
He likes to hop in the tropical sea 
Caribbean Amphibian 
A frog in a coconut tree 

The flying fish and the turtles 
They've seen him hop where the pineapple grows 
He likes to see all the islands 
So, island-hopping he goes 

Sometimes he hops to Jamaica 
Sometimes to Haiti he hops 
Sometimes a warm Puerto Rico beach 
Is where he finally stops 

He's a Caribbean Amphibian 
He likes to hop in the tropical sea 
Caribbean Amphibian 
A frog in a coconut tree 

Sometimes he lives in the water 
Sometimes he lives on the land 
Sometimes he likes to play music in 
An all-amphibian band 

He's a Caribbean Amphibian 
He likes to hop in the tropical sea 
Caribbean Amphibian 
A frog in a coconut tree 

Everybody! 
Caribbean Amphibian 
He likes to hop in the tropical sea 
Caribbean Amphibian 
A frog in a coconut tree 
A frog in the coconut tree


----------



## cattitude

what you see on t.v.
all them sparkles
it ain't me
i am givin' what i can
what i can

things that i may tell you
honey, i ain't lyin'
it ain't me
all this talkin' is how i feel
how i feel

i'm not asking for the world
i just wanna be an ordinary girl
might not be all you want
but it's all you get, it's me

on them shiny pages
all that hairdo
it ain't me
i am showing just what i am
what i am


----------



## RoseRed

"Kermit On My Pond" (Sesame Street)   

(Kermit the Frog and Fish) 


(background fish in brackets) 

There's a place
Where I can sit
Just me, myself and I
On my pond (on my pond)
On my pond

Where the water's
Fresh and clean
And peaceful as a sigh
On my pond (on my pond)
On my pond

Look at the grass all around me
It's green as the smile on my face
Look at the trees they astound me
Wow, what a beautiful place
There's a spot
Where no one lives
But quiet little fish
On my pond (on my pond)
On my pond

Nature lets me
Come and visit
Any time I wish
On my pond (on my pond)
On my pond

Look at us all
We're enjoying
A breath of sweet country air
(a boat goes by trailing fumes, Kermit coughs, a family turns up a boombox loud)
Hey! This is getting annoying
Please keep it down over there!
Wait a minute! Who said you
Could dump your garbage here?
On my pond (on my pond)
On my pond

Cleaning it all up again
Could take us years and years
On my pond (on my pond)
On my pond

Keeping it clean to begin with
Yes that's the smart thing to do
(fish pop up with their faces covered in gas masks)
(Don't let them cover our fins with Any more black slimy gooooooo!)
Save a place where I can sit
Just me, myself and I
On my pond (on my pond)
On my pond

Keep the water fresh and clean
And peaceful as a sigh
On my pond (on my pond)
On my pond

(repeat as people start picking up garbage)
Isn't it a lot nicer with everything all cleaned up like this?
On my pond (on my pond)
(repeat and fade)


----------



## cattitude

I can see why you think you belong to me
I never tried to make you think, or let you see one thing for yourself
But now your off with someone else and I'm alone
You see I thought that I might keep you for my own

Amy what you wanna do?
I think I could stay with you
For a while, maybe longer if I do

Don't you think the time is right for us to find
All the things we thought weren't proper could be right in time
And can you see
Which way we should turn together or alone
I can never see whats right or what is wrong
(will it take to long to see)

Amy what you wanna do?
I think I could stay with you
For a while, maybe longer if I do

(Acoustic solo)

Well now 
Amy what you wanna do?
I think I could stay with you
For a while, maybe longer if I do

Now it's come to what you want you've had your way
And all the things you thought before just faded into gray
And can you see
That I don't know if it's you or if it's me
If it's one of us I'm sure we'll both will see
Won't you look at me and tell me

Amy what you wanna do?
I think I could stay with you
For a while, maybe longer
Longer if I do

Yeah now
Amy what you wanna do?
I think I could stay with you
For a while, maybe longer if I do

Fallin' in and out of love with you
Fallin' in and out of love with you
Don't know what I'm gonna do, I'd keep
Fallin' in and out of love
With you


----------



## RoseRed

This frog has to go his own way 
This frog doesn't care what the other frogs say 
This frog wants to be happy, and this frog has to try 
This frog is gonna make it or know the reason why 
I'm not gonna sit here like some dumb old bump on a log 
That isn't me! 
I'm gonna be this frog! 
This frog has a song to be sung 
This frog isn't gonna spend his life in a swamp, catchin flies with his tongue 
This frog may slip and stumble, but this frog tries again 
This frog never will grumble, but fall to rise again 
This frog is staying with it, like a tick sticks to a dog 
I'm gonna win! 
You're gonna love this frog! 
(This winning frog....) 
This frog has some climbing to do 
This frog has some dreams that he's makin come true 
This frog never will falter, no not through slush or fog 
This frog will not wear a halter, cause nothing halts this frog! 
I made myself a promise as a young green pollywog: 
I'll be on top! 
Nothing can stop (Nothing can stop) THIS FROG! 
(THIS FROG! THIS FROG! THIS FROG)


----------



## Kermit the Frog

Whoa, woman! You are making me a horny toad!  I'm hung like an Iguana, too.


----------



## RoseRed

Tadpole, wiggling in the water 
Brand new world is there for you to see 
Lots of time till you grow up to be 
A big frog like me 
Tadpole, haven't got a worry 
Biggest job is swimming peacefully 
Wonder if you know you'll grow to be 
A big frog like me 
Changes happen as time passes by 
Soon enough, you'll be grown 
With a home on a lily pad 
And some tadpoles of your own 
Oh, little tadpole, wiggling in the water 
Far from all responsibility 
Take your time till you grow up to be 
A big frog like me 
Tadpole, take your time to be 
A big, green grown-up frog like me


----------



## RoseRed

Mmm-Ack went the little green frog one day, Mmm-ack went the little green frog, 

Mmm-ack went the little green frog one day and his eyes went boink, boink, boink 

Honk-honk went the big bad truck one day, Mmm-ack went the little green frog, Honk-honk went the big bad truck one day and the little green frog went ACK! 

No the frog doesn't go Mmm-ack anymore but the truck still goes honk-honk, No, the frog doesn't go Mmm-ack anymore 'cause he got licked up by a dog, ARF ARF!


----------



## FromTexas

I have never been jealous of a frog before.


----------



## RoseRed

(tune: The Old Grey Mare) 



We all know frogs go POP in the microwave, 

POP in the microwave,POP in the microwave. 

We all know frogs go POP in the microwave 

When you turn it on. 



Verses: 

We all know frogs go SQUISH when you step on them, 

SQUISH when you step on them, SQUISH when you step on them 

We all know frogs go SQUISH when you step on them, 

So better wipe your shoes 



We all know frogs go SPLAT in the ceiling fan 

SPLAT in the ceiling fan,SPLAT in the ceiling fan 

When you throw them up 



We all know frogs go WHIZZ in the blender 

WHIZZ in the blender,WHIZZ in the blender 

When you turn it oooooonnnnnnnnn!


----------



## RoseRed

Chorous: 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Oh tom the Toad, 
Why are you lying(or, why did you jump 
in the road.(into the road) 

(Chorous again) 

You were so big, and green and fat. 
But now you're small, and red and flat. 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Why are you lying 
In the road. 

You didn't see the pickup truck, 
and now you are a hockey puck. 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Why are you lying 
In the road. 

You used to eat a fly or two, 
but now the flies are eating you. 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Why are you lying 
In the road. 

You were my friend, but now you're dead, 
You bear the mark of tire tread. 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Why are you lying 
In the road. 

You jumped onto the yellow line, 
and now you are a glob of slime. 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Oh Tom the Toad, 
Why are you lying 
In the road.


----------



## jazz lady

I’m in love with a big blue frog,
A big blue frog loves me.
It’s not as bad as it appears
He wears glasses and he’s six foot three.

Well I’m not worried about our kids,
I know they’ll turn out neat.
They’ll be great lookin’ ’cause they’ll have my face,
Great swimmers ’cause they’ll have his feet!

Well I’m in love with a big blue frog,
A big blue frog loves me.
He’s not as bad as he appears,
He’s got rhythm and a phd.

Well I know we can make things work
He’s got good fam’ly sense.
His mother was a frog from philadelphia
His daddy an enchanted prince.

The neighbors are against it and it’s clear to me
And it’s prob’ly clear to you
They think value on their property will go right down
If the family next door is blue.

Well I’m in love with a big blue frog
A big blue frog loves me
I’ve got it tattooed on my chest
It says p.h.r.o.g. (it’s frog to me!)
P.h.r.o.g.


----------



## RoseRed

Rose Rose Rose Red 
Shall I Ever See Thee Wed 
I Will Marry At Thy Will Sire 
At Thy Will 

Ding Ding Ding Dong 
Wedding Bells On An April Morn 
Carve Her Name On A Moss Covered Stone 
On A Moss Covered Stone 

The Following Can Be Sang as a sort of round began after the first line. 

Ding Ding Ding Dong 
Funeral Bells On A September Morn 
Rose My Love Is Dead And Gone 
She's Dead And Gone 

Hey Ho Nobody Home 
Food And Drink And Money Have I None 
Still I Will Be Merrilly A'Roll 
And Nobody Home 

I Am A Little Poor Man 
My Shoes Are Worn And Thin 
I Have Little Pocket To Put A Penny In 
If You Haven't Got A Penny A Hay Penny Will Do 
If You Haven't Got a Hay Penny God Bless You


----------



## Kermit the Frog

I am not into the S&M/B&D thing!


----------



## jazz lady

Bought myself a farm way out in the country
Took to growin lettuce milkin cows and honey
Bought myself a farm (way out in the country)
Bought myself a farm way out in the country
Spent time in the hayloft with the mice and the bunnies
Spent time in the country
Yes it’s good livin on the farm
Ah so good livin on the farm
Yes it’s good livin on the farm
Here comes my next door neighbour comin down the road
He always looks so regal ridin on his toad named lightnin
The toad’s name is lightnin he’s ten hands at the shoulder
And if you give him sugar you know he’ll whinny like a boulder
Yes he will
Well I gotta get back to work now and clear away some logs
Ah the sun is shinin westwards yeah I think I’ll saddle up my frog and
Get outta here


----------



## Kermit the Frog

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I’m in love with a big blue frog,
> A big blue frog loves me.
> It’s not as bad as it appears
> He wears glasses and he’s six foot three.
> 
> Well I’m not worried about our kids,
> I know they’ll turn out neat.
> They’ll be great lookin’ ’cause they’ll have my face,
> Great swimmers ’cause they’ll have his feet!
> 
> Well I’m in love with a big blue frog,
> A big blue frog loves me.
> He’s not as bad as he appears,
> He’s got rhythm and a phd.
> 
> Well I know we can make things work
> He’s got good fam’ly sense.
> His mother was a frog from philadelphia
> His daddy an enchanted prince.
> 
> The neighbors are against it and it’s clear to me
> And it’s prob’ly clear to you
> They think value on their property will go right down
> If the family next door is blue.
> 
> Well I’m in love with a big blue frog
> A big blue frog loves me
> I’ve got it tattooed on my chest
> It says p.h.r.o.g. (it’s frog to me!)
> P.h.r.o.g.



You don't own a microwave do you?


----------



## RoseRed

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> You don't own a microwave do you?


----------



## RoseRed

You hate men is what you say and
I understand how you feel that way
All girls dream of a fairy tale
But what you've got's like a used car salesman
Trying to conceal what's wrong
Behind a smile and a song
And I'm not saying that boys are not like that 
But I think you should know
That some of us will grow 

Because. . .All princes start as frogs
All gentlemen as dogs
Just wait till its plain to see
What we're growing up to be
Cause Some frogs will still be frogs
And Some dogs will still be dogs
And Some boys will become men
Just don't kiss us 'til then.


----------



## jazz lady

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> You don't own a microwave do you?


Why yes...yes I do!


----------



## jazz lady

So there I am polished heart throat in full puff
I look the part my wad is packed to reimburse.
I’ve yet to re-rehearse many moons spent on lovelines lent from
Long-legged pop-eyed fat-necked benny bullfrog.

Final run-through polish up
The flower of love’s my buttercup.
Moon in june for you I’ll croon
Just like pop-eyed fat-necked benny bullfrog.

Mean piece of muscle I’m melvin toad,
I dice with death, across the road.
Hop aboard my lover’s leap
Fat-necked quatermass
Who needs a benny bullfrog.

Here she comes (keep a cool head)
My legs numb (keep a cool head)
I can’t run (keep a cool head)
High! my name’s hunky how d’you do
I catch a fly in one swoop
I catch a fly just for you
That’s if you do want me to
But you’re not hungry I know
A sixth sense gave me a clue.
I know what else we can do.
(you creep !)

Long-legged pop-eyed fat-necked benny bullfrog.

Wish I was benny bullfrog
Cool as benny bullfrog
What’s the secret, bullfrog?


----------



## RoseRed

There was a frog lived in a well,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee,
There was a mouse lived in a mill,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.
This frog he would a-wooing ride,
With sword and buckler by his side.
With a harum scarum diddle dum darum,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.

He rode till he came to Mouse's Hall,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee,
Where he most tenderly did call,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.
"Oh! Mistress Mouse, are you at home?
And if you are, oh pray, come down."
With a harum scarum diddle dum darum,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.

"My Uncle Rat is not at home;
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee,
I dare not for my life come down."
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.
Then Uncle Rat he soon comes home,
"And who's been here since I've been gone?"
With a harum scarum diddle dum darum,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.

"Here's a fine young gentleman,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee,
Who swears he'll have me if he can."
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.
Then Uncle Rat gave his consent,
And made a handsome settlement.
With a harum scarum diddle dum darum,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.

Four partridge pies with season made,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee,
Two potted larks and marmalade,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.
Four woodcocks and a venison pie,
I would that at that feast were I!
With a harum scarum diddle dum darum,
Whipsee diddledee dandy dee.


----------



## Kermit the Frog

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Wish I was benny bullfrog
> Cool as benny bullfrog
> What’s the secret, bullfrog?



We come pre-lubricated.


----------



## jazz lady

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> We come pre-slimed.


:fixed:


----------



## cattitude

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> We come pre-lubricated.



I'm kinda fond of the tongue tricks.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm kinda fond of the tongue tricks.


Me too.


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.froggydance.com/


----------



## Kermit the Frog

And I don't mind if it smells like dead fish.  We are meant for each other.


----------



## Agee

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I have never been jealous of a frog before.


Who knew? 

All it would take was some frog speak


----------



## RoseRed

:ribbit:


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :ribbit:


----------



## RoseRed

http://allaboutfrogs.org/funstuff/java/flashfun/musicfrogs.html


----------



## RoseRed

http://allaboutfrogs.org/funstuff/java/flashfun/myfirstmovie.html


----------



## RoseRed

http://allaboutfrogs.org/funstuff/java/flashfun/frogguy1.html


----------



## cattitude

I don't like that frog.


----------



## Kermit the Frog

cattitude said:
			
		

> I don't like that frog.



I bet you own a microwave, too.


----------



## RoseRed

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> I bet you own a microwave, too.


POP!


----------



## jazz lady

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> I bet you own a microwave, too.


Toaster oven works fine, too.  It just takes longer.


----------



## Kermit the Frog

RoseRed said:
			
		

> POP!



When I said I wanted to, "Bang, bang, bang!", that is not what I meant.


----------



## RoseRed

kermit the Frog said:
			
		

> When I said I wanted to, "Bang, bang, bang!", that is not what I meant.


----------



## jazz lady

*Is it safe to come out of the pond yet?*

I'm quite waterlogged and green myself, tyvm. 


How about some Climax Blues Band...


Precious and few are the moments we two can share. 
Quiet and blue, like the sky, I'm hung over you. 
And if I can't find my way back home, it just wouldn't be fair. 
Precious and few are the moments we two can share. 

Baby, it's you on my mind, your love is so rare. 
Being with you is a feeling I just can't compare. 
And if I can't hold you in my arms, it just wouldn't be fair. 
Cause' Precious and few are the moments we two can share. 

And if I can't find my way back home it just wouldn't be fair 
Cause' Precious and few are the moments we two can share. 

Precious and few are the moments we two can share. 
Quiet and blue, like the sky, I'm hung over you. 
And if I can't find my way back home, it just wouldn't be fair. 
Cause' Precious and few are the moments we two can share.


----------



## cattitude

Walk through this world with me, 
Go where I go
Share all my my dreams with me,
I need you so
In life we search and some of us find
I've looked for you a long, long time

And now that I've found you, 
New horizons I see
Come take my hand 
And walk through this world with me

--- Instrumental ---

Walk through this world with me, 
Go where I go
Share all my dreams with me, 
I searched for you so

And now that I've found you, 
New horizons I see
Come take my hand, 
And walk through this world with me

Come take my hand, 
And walk through this world with me...


----------



## jazz lady

*inxs...*

Hallucinate
Dessegregate
Mediate
Alleviate
Try not to hate
Love your mate
Don’t suffocate on your own hate
Designate your love as fate
A one world state
As human freight
The number eight
A white black state
A gentle trait
The broken crate
A heavy weight
Or just too late
Like pretty kate has sex ornate
Now devastate
Appreciate
Depreciate
Fabricate
Emulate
The truth dilate
Special date
The animal we ate
Guilt debate
The edge serrate
A better rate
The youth irate
Deliberate

Fascinate
Deviate
Reinstate
Liberate
To moderate
Recreate
Or detonate
Annihiliate
Atomic fate

Mediate
Clear the state
Activate
Now radiate
A perfect state
Food on plate
Gravitate
The earth’s own weight
Designate your love as fate
At ninety-eight we all rotate

Hallucinate
Dessegregate
Mediate
Alleviate
Try not to hate

Love your mate
Don’t suffocate on your own hate
Designate your love as fate
A one world state
As human freight
The number eight
A white black state
A gentle trait
The broken crate

A heavy weight
Or just too late
Like pretty kate has sex ornate

Now devastate
Appreciate
Depreciate
Fabricate
Emulate
The truth dilate
Special date
The animals we ate
Guilt debate
The edge serrate
A better rate
The youth irate
Deliberate
Fascinate
Deviate
Reinstate

Liberate
Liberate
Liberate
Liberate


----------



## jazz lady

*sweet baby james...*

The secret of life is enjoying the passage of time
Any fool can do it
There ain’t nothing to it
Nobody knows how we got to
The top of the hill
But since we’re on our way down
We might as well enjoy the ride

The secret of love is in opening up your heart
It’s okay to feel afraid
But don’t let that stand in your way
’cause anyone knows that love is the only road
And since we’re only here for a while
Might as well show some style
Give us a smile

Isn’t it a lovely ride
Sliding down
Gliding down
Try not to try too hard
It’s just a lovely ride

Now the thing about time is that time
Isn’t really real
It’s just your point of view
How does it feel for you
Einstein said he could never understand it all
Planets spinning through space
The smile upon your face
Welcome to the human race

Some kind of lovely ride
I’ll be sliding down
I’ll be gliding down
Try not to try too hard
It’s just a lovely ride

Isn’t it a lovely ride
Sliding down
Gliding down
Try not to try too hard
It’s just a lovely ride

Now the secret of life is enjoying the passage of time


----------



## jazz lady

*jimmy buffett...*

For all those who don’t feel as old as they are and never will
I rounded first never thought of the worst
As I studied the shortstop’s position
Crack went my leg like the shell of an egg
Someone call a decent physician
I’m no pete rose, I can’t pretend
Though my mind is quite flexible, these brittle bones don’t bend

Chorus:
I’m growing older but not up
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck
Let those winds of time blow over my head
I’d rather die while I’m living than live while I’m dead

Sometimes I see me an old manatee
Headin’ south as the waters grow colder
Tries to steer clear of the hum-drum so near
It cuts prop scars deep in his shoulder
But that’s how it goes (that’s how it goes), right to the end
Though his body’s quite flexible, that barnacle brain don’t bend

Chorus:
I’m growing older but not up
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck
Let those winds of time blow over my head
I’d rather die while I’m livin’ than live while I’m dead

(instrumental)

Now don’t get me wrong
This is not a sad song
Just events that I have happened to witness
And time takes it’s toll as we head for the poll
And no one dies from physical fitness
So what the hell, we’ll take it right to the end
As the days grow more complicated the nightlife still wins

Chorus:
I’m growing older but not up
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck
Let those winds of change blow over my head
I’d rather die while I’m living than live while I’m dead
Let those winds of time blow over my head
I’d rather die while I’m living than live while I’m dead


----------



## chaotic

Just watched "Intolerable Cruelty" on cable on the brand-spanking new big heavy TV, and heard this song at the end..

You've got to give a little, take a little,
and let your poor heart break a little.
That's the story of, that's the glory of love.

You've got to laugh a little, cry a little,
until the clouds roll by a little.
That's the story of, that's the glory of love.

As long as there's the two of us,
we've got the world and all it's charms.
And when the world is through with us,
we've got each other's arms.

You've got to win a little, lose a little,
yes, and always have the blues a little.
That's the story of, that's the glory of love.
That's the story of, that's the glory of love.


----------



## cattitude

chaotic said:
			
		

> You've got to give a little, take a little,
> and let your poor heart break a little.
> That's the story of, that's the glory of love.
> 
> You've got to laugh a little, cry a little,
> until the clouds roll by a little.
> That's the story of, that's the glory of love.
> 
> As long as there's the two of us,
> we've got the world and all it's charms.
> And when the world is through with us,
> we've got each other's arms.
> 
> You've got to win a little, lose a little,
> yes, and always have the blues a little.
> That's the story of, that's the glory of love.
> That's the story of, that's the glory of love.



:sigh:


----------



## kwillia

Woooohoooo... I'm gonna be doing Flogging Molly in two weeks!!!!! 

Ska and Phat Blues this past weekend and now Irish Folk/Punk in Baltimore in a couple weeks... Post me an Irish ballad, my lad, C...


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Woooohoooo... I'm gonna be doing Flogging Molly in two weeks!!!!!



That sounds like a euphemism...



> Ska and Phat Blues this past weekend and now Irish Folk/Punk in Baltimore in a couple weeks... Post me an Irish ballad, my lad, C...



Tis a very romantic tune...


In eighteen hundred and forty one
I put my cordoroy breeches on
I put my cordoroy breeches on
To work upon the railway.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

In eighteen hundred and forty-two,
I left the ould world for the new,
Bad cess to the luck that brought me through,
To work upon the railroad.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

When we left Ireland to come here,
And spend our latter days in cheer,
And bosses they did drink strong beer,
And Pat worked on the Railway

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

Our contractor's name it was Tom King
He kept a store to rob the men,
A Yankee clerk with ink and pen,
To cheat Pat on the railway.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

It's "Pat do this" and "Pat do that"
Without a stocking or cravat,
And nothing but an old straw hat
While Pat works on the railway

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

One Monday morning to our surprise,
Just half an hour before sunrise
The dirty divil went to the skies
And Pat worked on the railroad.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

And when Pat lays him down to sleep,
The wiry bugs around him creep,
And divil a bit can poor Pat sleep,
While he works on the railroad.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

In eighteen hudnred and forty-three
'Twas then I met sweet Biddy Magee,
And an illygant wife she's been to me,
While workin' on the railway.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

In eighteen hudnred and forty-six
The gang pelted me with stones and brick.
Oh I was in a hell of a fix
While working on the railroad.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

In eighteen hundred and forty-seven,
Sweet Biddy Magee, she went to heaven,
If she left one child, she left eleven,
To work upon the railway.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway

In eighteen hundred and forty-eight
I learned to take my whisky straight,
'Tis an illygant drink and can't be bate,
For working on the railway.

Chorus
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
Fil-i-me-oo-re-i-re-ay
To work upon the railway


----------



## kwillia

Thanks, C!


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thanks, C!



Always after my lucky charms, K? I know they're magically delicious..

Here's another Irish band - Snow Patrol..

I'll sing it one last time for you
Then we really have to go
You've been the only thing that's right
In all I've done

And I can barely look at you
But every single time I do
I know we'll make it anywhere
Away from here

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

To think I might not see those eyes
Makes it so hard not to cry
And as we say our long goodbye
I nearly do

Light up...

Slower slower
We don't have time for that
All I want is to find an easier way
To get out of our little heads

Have heart my dear
We're bound to be afraid
Even if it's just for a few days
Making up for all this mess

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear


----------



## kwillia

That one is much better... 

I'm gonna go find some Flogging Molly tunes...:brb:

oh yeah... for that lucky charms comment...


----------



## Agee

*Noticed a trend...*

K-otic don't come out to play in the tunes thread, until Kwillia-tunes temptress shows up?


----------



## cattitude

Woke up this morning
Put on my slippers
Walked in the kitchen and died
And oh what a feeling!
When my soul
Went thru the ceiling
And on up into heaven I did ride
When I got there they did say
John, it happened this way
You slipped upon the floor
And hit your head
And all the angels say
Just before you passed away
These were the very last words
That you said:

Chorus:
Please don’t bury me
Down in that cold cold ground
No, I’d druther have em cut me up
And pass me all around
Throw my brain in a hurricane
And the blind can have my eyes
And the deaf can take both of my ears
If they don’t mind the size
Give my stomach to milwaukee
If they run out of beer
Put my socks in a cedar box
Just get em out of here
Venus de milo can have my arms
Look out! I’ve got your nose
Sell my heart to the junkman
And give my love to rose

Repeat chorus

Give my feet to the footloose
Careless, fancy free
Give my knees to the needy
Don’t pull that stuff on me
Hand me down my walking cane
It’s a sin to tell a lie
Send my mouth way down south
And kiss my ass goodbye


----------



## cattitude

In a dreary Yankee prison 
Where a rebel soldier lay 
By his side there stood a preacher 
Ere his soul should pass away 
And he faintly whispered: Parson 
As he clutched him by the hand 
Oh, parson, tell me quickly 
Will my soul pass through the Southland? 

Will my soul pass through the Southland 
Through the old Virginia grants 
Will I see the hills of Georgia 
And the green fields of Alabam? 
Will I see there little church house 
Where I pledged my heart and hand 
Oh, parson, tell me quickly 
Will my soul pass through the Southland?

Was for loving dear old Dixie
In this dreary cell I lie 
Was for loving dear old Dixie 
In this northern state I die 
Will you see my little daughter 
Will you make her understand 
Oh, parson, tell me quickly 
Will my soul pass through the Southland? 

Then the rebel soldier died


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:
			
		

> K-otic don't come out to play in the tunes thread, until Kwillia-tunes temptress shows up?



Well, she always brings aloe for after the spankings..


----------



## cattitude

Casey joins the hollow sound of silent people walking down
The stairway to the subway and the shadows down below
Following the footsteps through the neon darkened corridors
Silent desperation never speaking to a soul
Poisoned air he's breathing as a dirty smell of dying
Cause it's never seen the sunshine and it's never felt the rain
Casey minds the arrows and ignores the fatal echo
Of the clicking of the turnstile and the rattle of his keys

Oh, she said, Casey it's been so long since I've seen you
Here, she said, just a kiss to make your body smile
See, she said, I've put on new stockings just to please you
Lord, she said, Caseys, could you only stay a while?

Casey leaves the underground and stops inside the Golden Crown
For something wet to wipe away the chill that's on his bones
Seeing his reflections in the lives of all the lonely men
Who rich for anything they can to keep from going home
Standing in the corner Casey drinks his pint of bitter
Ever glancing in the mirror at the people passing by
Then he stumbles as he's livin' and he wonders if the reason
Is the beer that's in his belly or the tear that's in his eye

Oh, she said, I suppose you seldom think about me
Now, she said, now that you have family of your own
Still, she said, it's so blessed good to feel your body
Lord, she said, Casey, it's a shame to be alone

Lord, she said, Casey, it's a shame to be alone


----------



## kwillia

I see some... going on...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I see some... going on...



and apparently I'm on iggy....again.

:slam:


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I see some... going on...


----------



## meangirl

4 Non Blondes

What’s Up?

25 years AND my life and still
I'm trying to get up that great big hill of hope
For a destination
I realised quickly when I knew I should
That the world was made FOR this
Brotherhood of man
For whatever that means

[Chorus:]
And So I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed
JUST To get it all out what's in my head
AND I, I Am feeling a little peculiar
AND So I wake in the morning and I step
Outside AND I take deep breath
AND I get real high
And I scream from the top of my lungs
What's goin' on

And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
I said hey! what's goin' on
And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
I said hey! what's goin' on 

OOOH, OO! OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOO
OO-OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOO
OOOH! OOO-AAH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOO
OO-OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOO


And I try, oh my God do I try
I try all the time
In this institution
And I pray, oh my God do I pray
I pray every single day
For a revolution


[Chorus:]
And So I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed
JUST To get it all out what's in my head
AND I, I Am feeling a little peculiar
AND So I wake in the morning and I step Outside
AND I take deep breath
AND I get real high
And I scream from the top of my lungs
What's goin' on

And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
I said hey! what's goin' on
And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
I said hey! what's goin' on

And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
I said hey! what's goin' on
And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-A-YEA-YEA-YEA...
I said hey! what's goin' on

OOOH, OO! OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOO
OO-OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOO-AHH-HAA


25 years of my life and still
I'm trying to get up that great big hill of hope
For a destination


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> 4 Non Blondes
> 
> What’s Up?
> 
> And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
> I said hey! what's goin' on
> And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-A-YEA-YEA-YEA...
> I said hey! what's goin' on
> 
> OOOH, OO! OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOO
> OO-OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOO-AHH-HAA


I think the lady at karaoke on Friday night did a better version of this than the '4 Non Blondes.'


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think the lady at karaoke on Friday night did a better version of this than the '4 Non Blondes.'



Really? I think that's a hard song to sing. I'd have loved to hear her. I can't sing at all so I appreciate those who can!


----------



## meangirl

Deep Blue Something 

 Breakfast at Tiffany's



You say that we've got nothing in common
No common ground to start from
And we're falling apart
You'll say the world has come between us
Our lives have come between us
But I know you just dont care


And I said "What about Breakfast at Tiffany's?"
She said, "I think I remember the film,
And as I recall, I think we both kinda liked it."
And I said, "Well, thats the one thing we've got."


I see you - the only one who knew me,
And now your eyes see through me
I guess I was wrong
So what now? It's plain to see we're over,
And I hate when things are over -
When so much is left undone.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Woooohoooo... I'm gonna be doing Flogging Molly in two weeks!!!!!
> 
> Ska and Phat Blues this past weekend and now Irish Folk/Punk in Baltimore in a couple weeks... Post me an Irish ballad, my lad, C...


Sounds like a great time!  

I got turned onto Irish music at the Celtic Festival in Calvert County, which is held each April.  One of my favorites is Maggie Sansone who plays the hammered dulcimer, a very beautiful and haunting instrument, among a host of others.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great time!
> 
> I got turned onto Irish music at the Celtic Festival in Calvert County, which is held each April.  One of my favorites is Maggie Sansone who plays the hammered dulcimer, a very beautiful and haunting instrument, among a host of others.


Flogging Molly is more like your "drunkin' sailors just back from a voyage" bar band rather than a beautiful, haunting dulcimer playing kinda band...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I got turned onto Irish music at the Celtic Festival in Calvert County, which is held each April. One of my favorites is Maggie Sansone







			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> hammered dulcimer


Did you see me there?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Did you see me there?


Unfortunately, no. But I don't doubt you were "hammered."  I didn't go this year for some reason, but I've gone to it quite a few times. I got to talk to Maggie the year before last for quite a while and got her to autograph some of her albums. What a fascinating and talented lady!

One of my other favorites is Iona. They showed up at the Mongolian Barbecue in Prince Frederick after the festival that year and sat behind my table. They absorbed us into their group and we had a blast. What delightful and funny people!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Flogging Molly is more like your "drunkin' sailors just back from a voyage" bar band rather than a beautiful, haunting dulcimer playing kinda band...


Ah, more like the Renaissance Festival type of music.  I love that too.    I can't wait to go again this year.


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:
			
		

> 4 Non Blondes
> 
> What’s Up?
> 
> 25 years AND my life and still
> I'm trying to get up that great big hill of hope
> For a destination
> I realised quickly when I knew I should
> That the world was made FOR this
> Brotherhood of man
> For whatever that means
> 
> [Chorus:]
> And So I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed
> JUST To get it all out what's in my head
> AND I, I Am feeling a little peculiar
> AND So I wake in the morning and I step
> Outside AND I take deep breath
> AND I get real high
> And I scream from the top of my lungs
> What's goin' on
> 
> And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
> I said hey! what's goin' on
> And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
> I said hey! what's goin' on
> 
> OOOH, OO! OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOO
> OO-OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOO
> OOOH! OOO-AAH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOO
> OO-OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOO
> 
> 
> And I try, oh my God do I try
> I try all the time
> In this institution
> And I pray, oh my God do I pray
> I pray every single day
> For a revolution
> 
> 
> [Chorus:]
> And So I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed
> JUST To get it all out what's in my head
> AND I, I Am feeling a little peculiar
> AND So I wake in the morning and I step Outside
> AND I take deep breath
> AND I get real high
> And I scream from the top of my lungs
> What's goin' on
> 
> And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
> I said hey! what's goin' on
> And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
> I said hey! what's goin' on
> 
> And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-YEAH...
> I said hey! what's goin' on
> And I SING hey-YEAH-YEA-EAH, HEY-YEAH-A-YEA-YEA-YEA...
> I said hey! what's goin' on
> 
> OOOH, OO! OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOO
> OO-OOH-HOO-HOO-HOO-HOOOO-AHH-HAA
> 
> 
> 25 years of my life and still
> I'm trying to get up that great big hill of hope
> For a destination



This song is on the radio at this very moment


----------



## jazz lady

*Heard this song this morning and can't get it out of my mind...*

fortunately, I love the song.  


SOUL DEEP
The Box Tops


Darlin I don't know much
I know I love you so much
A lot depends on your touch
My love is a river running soul deep
A way down inside me it's a soul deep
Too big to hide, can't be denied
Love is a river running soul deep

I worked myself to euphoria
Just to show I adore ya
There's nothing I wouldn't do for ya
Cause my love is a river running soul deep
A way down inside me it's a soul deep
Too big to hide, can't be denied
Love is a river running soul deep

All I ever, ever hoped to be
Depends on your love for me
If you believe me, if you should leave me
I'd be nothing but a jilted male
I know darned well, I could tell, but

I don't know much
I know I love you so much
A lot depends on your touch
My love is a river running soul deep
A way down inside me it's a soul deep
Too big to hide, can't be denied
Love is a river running soul deep
My love is a river running soul deep
A way down inside me it's a soul deep
My love is a river running soul deep
A way down inside me it's a soul deep
My love is a river running soul deep
A way down inside me it's a soul deep...

FADE

<!-------PASTE SONG LYRICS AND ALL INFO BETWEEN THESE TWO LINES--->


----------



## cattitude

Some friends of mine I never met called me the other day
They was gonna have a party and they called me to say
Hey Joe, how ya doin', how's your album, how's your tour
How's Don Henley, how's Glenn Frey,
and who, what where and when and why
They could not shut up (can't shut up)
They couldn't shut up (can't shut up)
So I hung up (can't shut up)


Well I followed their directions and arrived a little late
I had a couple Chardonnays and started feelin' great
I said I hate to interrupt, I'll be right back I gotta pee
30 people in the bathroom started talkin' to me
They could not shut up (can't shut up)
(can't shut up)
I said HEY...shut up (can't shut up)
They could not shut up

Well, just to get out of the bathroom took the rest of the year,
and then a polyester pantsuit named Mandingo grabbed my ear
said I heard you're rich and famous but I don't know who you are
You gotta sign this for my nephew or he won't believe I met you
She just could not shut up (can't shut up)
No, no she could not shut up (can't shut up)
She couldn't shut up (can't shut up)
I said: "Shut up" (can't shut up)

She could not shut up (can't shut up)
She, she, she, she could not shut up (can't shut up)
No, no, no she could not shut up (can't shut up)
She said: "blah, blah, blah" (can't shut up)

I said: "hahahaha, Shut up"

Shut up (can't shut up)


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> Some friends of mine I never met called me the other day
> They was gonna have a party and they called me to say
> Hey Joe, how ya doin', how's your album, how's your tour
> How's Don Henley, how's Glenn Frey,
> and who, what where and when and why
> They could not shut up (can't shut up)
> They couldn't shut up (can't shut up)
> So I hung up (can't shut up)


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> I had a couple Chardonnays and started feelin' great






> I said: "hahahaha, Shut up"
> 
> Shut up (can't shut up)


----------



## jazz lady

*Just went outside and it reminded me of this song...*

Whenever I'm with him something inside
Starts to burning and I'm filled with desire
Could it be the devil in me
Or is this the way love's supposed to be

It's like a heatwave burning in my heart
Can't keep from cryin', it's tearing me apart

Whenever he calls my name, so slow, sweet and plain
I feel, yeah, yeah, well I feel that burning flame
Has my blood pressure got a hold on me
Or is this the way love's supposed to be

It's like a heatwave burning in my heart
Can't keep from cryin', it's tearing me apart

Ooh

Sometimes I stare in space, tears all over my face
I can't explain it, don't understand it
I ain't never felt like this before
But that doesn't mean it has me amazed
I don't know what to do, my head's in a haze

It's like a heatwave burning in my heart
Can't keep from cryin', it's tearing me apart

Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah - woh
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah - woh
Don't pass up this chance, this time it's a true romance
Heatwave, heatwave, heatwave, heatwave 

*whew*


----------



## Agee

96 degrees in the shade 
real hot in the shade 

said it was 96 degrees in the shade 
ten thousand soldiers on parade 
taking i and i to meet a big fat boy 
sent from overseas 
the queen employ 
excellency before you i come 
with my representation 
you know where i'm coming from 

you caught me on the loose 
fighting to be free 
now you show me a noose 
on the cotton tree 
entertainment for you 
martyrdom for me 

96 degrees in the shade 
real hot in the shade 

some may suffer and some may burn 
but i know that one day my people will learn 
as sure as the sun shines, way up in the sky 
today i stand here a victim the truth is I'll never die 

96 degrees in the shade 
real hot in the shade


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> 96 degrees in the shade
> real hot in the shade


That's what my car thermometer read when I got in it around 2.  

And of course I notice my A/C is NOT working very well.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And of course I notice my A/C is NOT working very well.
> [/font]


Sounds like you need a charge ?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need a charge ?


Maybe.  The car is 5 years old now.  Is this something you can do yourself?


----------



## cattitude

I never saw the end in sight; fools are kind of blind. 
Thought everything was going alright, but I was running out of time. 
'Cause you had one foot out the door, I swear I didn't see 
But if you're really going away, here's some final words from me. 

Baby, write this down, take a little note to remind you in case you didn't know, 
Tell yourself I love you and I don't want you to go, write this down. 
Take my words, read 'em every day, keep 'em close by, don't you let 'em fade away, 
So you'll remember what I forgot to say, write this down. 

I'll sign it at the bottom of the page, I'll swear under oath 
'Cause every single word is true, and I think you need to know, 
So use it as a bookmark, stick it on your 'frigerator door, 
Hang it in a picture frame up above the mantel where you'll see it for sure. 

Baby, write this down, take a little note to remind you in case you didn't know, 
Tell yourself I love you and I don't want you to go, write this down. 
Take my words, read 'em every day, keep 'em close by, don't you let 'em fade away, 
So you'll remember what I forgot to say, write this down. 

You can find a chisel, I can find a stone. 
Folks will be reading these words, long after we're gone. 

Baby, write this down, take a little note to remind you in case you didn't know, 
Tell yourself I love you and I don't want you to go, write this down. 
Take my words, read 'em every day, keep 'em close by, don't you let 'em fade away, 
So you'll remember what I forgot to say, write this down. 

Oh I love you and I don't want you to go, baby write this down


----------



## kwillia

Well, I'm hot blooded, check it and see
I got a fever of a hundred and three
Come on baby, do you do more than dance?
I'm hot blooded, I'm hot blooded

You don't have to read my mind, to know what I have in mind
Honey you oughta know
Now you move so fine, let me lay it on the line
I wanna know what you're doin' after the show

Now it's up to you, we can make a secret rendezvous
Just me and you, I'll show you lovin' like you never knew

That's why, I'm hot blooded, check it and see
I got a fever of a hundred and three
Come on baby, do you do more than dance?
I'm hot blooded, hot blooded

If it feels alright, maybe you can stay all night
Shall I leave you my key?
But you've got to give me a sign, come on girl, some kind of sign
Tell me, are you hot mama? you sure look that way to me

Are you old enough? will you be ready when I call you bluff?
Is my timing right? did you save your love for me tonight?

Yeah I'm hot blooded, check it and see
Feel the fever burning inside of me
Come on baby, do you do more than dance?
I'm hot blooded, I'm hot blooded, I'm hot

Now it's up to you, can we make a secret rendezvous?
Oh, before we do, you'll have to get away from you know who

Well, I'm hot blooded, check it and see
I got a fever of a hundred and three
Come on baby, do you do more than dance?
I'm hot blooded, I'm hot blooded

Hot blooded, every night
Hot blooded, you're looking so tight
Hot blooded, now you're driving me wild
Hot blooded, I'm so hot for you, child
Hot blooded, I'm a little bit high
Hot blooded, you're a little bit shy
Hot blooded, you're making me sing
Hot blooded, for your sweet sweet thing


----------



## cattitude

The face of an angel; pretty eyes that shine
I lie awake at night wishing you were mine
I'm standing here holding the biggest heartache in town
Whenever you come around

I get weak in the knees; and I lose my breath
Oh I try to speak but the words won't come
I'm so scared to death
And when you smile the world turns upside down
Whenever you come around

I feel so helpless; I feel just like a kid
What is it about you that makes me keep my feelings hid
I wish I could tell you, bu tthe words can't be found
Whenever you come around

I get weak in the knees; and I lose my breath
Oh I try to speak but the words won't come
I'm so scared to death
And when you smile the world turns upside down
Whenever you come around

And when you smile that smile
The whole world turns upside down
Whenever you come around
Whenever you come around


----------



## kwillia

Hot stuff, yeah
Hot stuff
Hot stuff, yeah
Hot stuff
Can't get enough
Hot stuff, yeah
Hot stuff
Hot stuff
Can't get enough
The music is mighty, mighty fine
Hot stuff
Hot stuff
Can't get enough
Hot stuff
Can't get enough
Hot stuff
Can't get enough
The music is mighty, mighty fine
Hot stuff
Hot stuff
I can't get enough
Hot stuff
Play it rough, yeah
I can't get enough
'Cause music is what I want
To keep my body always moving, yeah
Shake it up
Hot stuff
Every day I need another dose
I can't stand it when the music stop
Hot stuff
Everybody on the dancefloor
You know what I'm talkin' about
Music make you forget all your trouble
Make you kiss and make you tell the whole wide world
So what
Hot stuff
Hot stuff
Shake it up
Shake it up
I wanna tell all my friends in London
There ain't nothin' wrong with you
But you better shape up, yeah
Shake it up
You're hot stuff
All the people in New York City
I know you are goin' broke
But I know you're tough, yeah
You're hot stuff
Hot stuff
To everybody in Jamaica
That is workin' in the sun
You're hot
You're hot stuff
Shake it up
Shake it up
You're hot stuff
Hot stuff
Play it rough
Hot stuff
Shake it up
Hot stuff


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Maybe. The car is 5 years old now. Is this something you can do yourself?


As a basic repair yes. That is, purchasing the freon re-charge kit from a local auto parts store, and following the directions. 

Of course, there could be a freon leak, slipping compressor clutch, loose, or worn out belt, thermal sensor, yada, yada, yada.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> As a basic repair yes. That is, purchasing the freon re-charge kit from a local auto parts store, and following the directions.


Great. Just what I want to attempt.  Shish-kebabs anyone? 



> Of course, there could be a freon leak, slipping compressor clutch, loose, or worn out belt, thermal sensor, yada, yada, yada.


Do NOT tell me this.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Great. Just what I want to attempt.  Shish-kebabs anyone?
> 
> Do NOT tell me this.


No biggie... Jazz... If I'm not mistaken, you can schedule a freon hit at Southern Tire and be in, charged and out in no time.


----------



## kwillia

Whatever happened to saturday night
When you dressed up sharp and you felt all right
It don't seem the same since cosmic light
Came into my life, I thought I was divine, wo wo

I used to go for a ride with a chick who'd go
And listen to the music on the radio
A saxophone was blowing on a rock'n'roll show
We climbed in the back seat, and really had a good time

Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock and roll
Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock and roll

My head was swimming from the perfume I smelled
My hands kind of fumbled with her white plastic belt
I'd taste her baby pink lipstick and that's when I'd melt
She'd whisper in my ear tonight she really was mine

Get back in front, put some hair oil on
Buddy Holly was singing his very last song (bop sho wop)
With your arms around your girl you'd try to sing along (bop sho wop)
It felt pretty good (bop sho wop) because you'd really had a good time

Hot patootie, bless my soul (yeah yeah) I really love that rock and roll (rock and roll)
Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock and roll
Hot patootie, bless my soul (I really love) I really love that rock and roll
Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock and roll

Hey

Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock and roll
Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that
Hot patootie, bless my soul (I really love) I really love that rock and roll
Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that (yeah yeah yeah)
Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock and roll (I really love that)
Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock and roll
Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock and rock and rock and roll
Hot patootie!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> No biggie... Jazz... If I'm not mistaken, you can schedule a freon hit at Southern Tire and be in, charged and out in no time.


 I believe they can also check for leaks.

Troubleshooting a AC system in a veichle is standard, regardless of veichle type. 

I can take a look at it, for a basic assesment, if you don't want to deal with a repair shop.


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I believe they can also check for leaks.
> 
> Troubleshooting a AC system in a veichle is standard, regardless of veichle type.
> 
> I can take a look at it, for a basic assesment, if you don't want to deal with a repair shop.




Do you think you could at least sing that?  This is the song thread.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Do you think you could at least sing that? This is the song thread.


 
Doe a dear a female dear, ray a drop of golden sun...
I'll just take re-charging J's system to the PMers
So we make her AC run...

Tea, I drink with jam and bread...
La a note that follows So, So you can kiss my white X#%
and that will bring us back to Doe, Ray, Me Fa, La, umpf... :slamsdoor:



Thank-You, I'll be in town all week. Don't froget to tip your bartenders.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I believe they can also check for leaks.
> 
> Troubleshooting a AC system in a veichle is standard, regardless of veichle type.
> 
> I can take a look at it, for a basic assesment, if you don't want to deal with a repair shop.


The only repair shop I've dealt with is the dealer, Ralph's Dodge, since I've had the car but they're so far away I usually have to take off from work or go on my CWS day.  

If you wouldn't mind looking at it and it isn't too much bother, I would greatly appreciate it and can determine what needs to be done next.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Doe a dear a female dear, ray a drop of golden sun...
> I'll just take re-charging J's system to the PMers
> So we make her AC run...
> 
> Tea, I drink with jam and bread...
> La a note that follows So, So you can kiss my white X#%
> and that will bring us back to Doe, Ray, Me Fa, La, umpf... :slamsdoor:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-You, I'll be in town all week. Don't froget to tip your bartenders.


 

All right, that's the SECOND good laugh I've had for the day.


----------



## jazz lady

*Back to the music...*

We’re having a heat wave,
A tropical heat wave,
The temperature’s rising,
It isn’t surprising,
She certainly can can-can.

She started a heat wave
By letting her seat wave
In such a way that
The customers say that
She certainly can can-can.

Gee, her anatomy
Makes the mercury
Jump to ninety-three.

We’re having a heat wave,
A tropical heat wave,
The way that she moves
That thermometer proves
That she certainly can can-can.


----------



## cattitude

Treat me like a fool,
Treat me mean and cruel,
But love me.
Wring my faithful heart,
Tear it all apart,
But love me.
If you ever go,
Darling, I'll be oh so lonely
I'll be sad and blue,
Crying over you, dear only.
I would beg and steal
Just to feel your heart
Beatin' close to mine
Well, if you ever go,
Darling, I'll be oh so lonely
I'll be sad and blue,
Crying over you, dear only.
I would beg and steal
Just to feel your heart
Beatin' close to mine
Well, if you ever go,
Darling, I'll be oh so lonely
Beggin' on knees,
All I ask is please, please love me
Oh yeah


----------



## jazz lady

We want to multiply, are you gonna do it
I know you’re qualified, are you gonna do it
Don’t be so circumscribed, are you gonna do it
Just get yourself untied, are you gonna do it

Feel the heat pushing you to decide
Feel the heat burning you up, ready or not

Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they can’t go on
Some like it hot, but you can’t tell how hot ’til you try
Some like it hot, so let’s turn up the heat ’til we fry

The girl is at your side, are you gonna do it
She wants to be your bride, are you gonna do it
She wants to multiply, are you gonna do it
I know you won’t be satisfied until you do it

Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they can’t go onv
Some like it hot, but you can’t tell how hot ’til you try
Some like it hot, so let’s turn up the heat ’til we fry

Feel the heat pushing you to decide
Feel the heat burning you up, ready or not

Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they can’t go on
Some like it hot, but you can’t tell how hot ’til you try
Some like it hot, so let’s turn up the heat ’til we fry

Some like it hot, some like it hot
Some like it hot, some like it hot
Some like it hot, some like it hot

Some like it hot, some like it hot


----------



## jazz lady

The heat is on 
On the street
Inside your head 
On every beat
And the beat's so loud, deep inside
The presure's high, just to stay alive
'Cause the heat is on
Oh-whoo-oh-ho, oh-whoo-oh-ho
Caught up in the action 
I've been looking out for you
Oh-whoo-oh-ho, oh-whoo-oh-ho
Tell me can you feel it
Tell me can you feel it
Tell me can you feel it
The heat is on, the heat is on, the heat is on
Oh, it's on the street, the heat is on

Oh-whoo-oh-ho, oh-whoo-oh-ho
Caught up in the action 
I've been looking out for you
Oh-whoo-oh-ho, oh-whoo-oh-ho
Tell me can you feel it
Tell me can you feel it
Tell me can you feel it
The heat is on, the heat is on, the heat is on
Oh, it's on the street, the heat is on

The shadows are on the darker side
Behind those doors, it's a wilder ride
You can make a break, you can win or lose
That's a chance you take, when the heat's on you
When the heat is on

Oh-whoo-oh-ho, oh-whoo-oh-ho
Caught up in the action 
I've been looking out for you
Oh-whoo-oh-ho, oh-whoo-oh-ho
Tell me can you feel it
Tell me can you feel it
Tell me can you feel it
The heat is on (yeah) 
The heat is on (oh, yeah) 
The heat is on (Burnin', burnin', burnin')
It's on the street (whooo-hoo)
The heat is on (I can feel the fire) 
Heat is on (the flames are burnin' bright) 
The heat is on (baby, can't you feel it)
Yeah, it's on the street
The heat is on
(I can feel the fire)

:guitar:


----------



## chaotic

*I don't know how I found this one, but here it is..*

Boogie fever, got to boogie down
Boogie fever, I think it's going around

I took my baby to the drive-in show
She turned the speaker down
and then she turned on the radio
I watched a silent movie, diggin funky sound

(chorus) 
  She's got the Boogie Fever
  She likes to boogie down
  Boogie Fever
  I think it's going around

I took my baby too the pizza parlor
to get a bite to eat
I put some money in the jukebox for her
You know she ate her pizza dancing to the beat

(chorus)

(All night long, we did the bump, bump, bump)
Yes we did, yes we did, yes we did, yeah.
(She kept it going strong) doin the bump, bump, bump

I called the doctor on the telephone
Said Doctor, Doctor, please
I got this feeling
rocking and a'reeling
tell me, what can it be, is it some new disease?

They call it Boogie fever
You got to boogie down
Boogie fever, I think it's going around

(All night long, we did the bump, bump, bump)
Yes we did, yes we did, yes we did
(We kept it going strong) doin the bump, bump, bump

Everybody's got the Boogie fever
You got to boogie down
Boogie fever, I think it's going around

I got the Boogie Fever
You got the Boogie Fever
Everybody's got the Boogie Fever


----------



## chaotic

Well my mama she didn't 'low me, just to stay out all night long, oh Lord 
Well my mama didn't 'low me, just to stay out all night long 
I didn't care what she didn't 'low, I would 
boogie-woogie 
anyhow 
When I first came to town people, I was walkin' down Hastings Street 
Everybody was talkin' about, the Henry Swing Club 
I decided I drop in there that night 
When I got there, I say, "Yes, people" 
They was really havin' a ball! 
Yes, I know 
Boogie Chillun 
One night I was layin' down, 
I heard mama 'n papa talkin' 
I heard papa tell mama, let that boy boogie-woogie, 
it's in him, and it got to come out 
And I felt so good, 
went on boogie'n just the same


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> I got the Boogie Fever
> You got the Boogie Fever
> Everybody's got the Boogie Fever


 That's a blast from the past!


----------



## meangirl

Hi Jazz, Hi Chaotic!   
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

TINA TURNER 

Better Be Good To Me Lyrics 


A PRISONER OF YOUR LOVE
ENTANGLED IN YOUR WEB
HOT WHISPERS IN THE NIGHT
I`M CAPTURED BY YOUR SPELL CAPTURED
OH YES I`M TOUCHED BY THIS SHOW OF EMOTION
SHOULD I BE FRACTURED BY YOUR LACK OF DEVOTION
SHOULD I, SHOULD I

OH YOU BETTER BE GOOD TO ME
THAT`S HOW IT`S GOT TO BE NOW
CAUSE I DON`T HAVE NO USE
FOR WHAT YOU LOOSELY CALL THE TRUTH
OH YOU BETTER BE GOOD TO ME
YES YOU BETTER BE GOOD TO ME

AND I THINK IT`S ONLY RIGHT
THAT WE DON`T MEET AT NIGHT
WE STAND FACE TO FACE
AND YOU PRESENT YOUR CASE
AND I KNOW YOU KEEP TELLING ME THAT YOU LOVE ME
AND I REALLY DO WANT TO BELIEVE
BUT DID YOU THINK I`D JUST ACCEPT YOU IN BLIND FAITH
OH SURE BABE ANYTHING TO PLEASE YOU
OH YOU BETTER BE GOOD TO ME

THAT`S HOW IT`S GOT TO BE NOW
CAUSE I DON`T HAVE THE TIME FOR YOUR OVER LOADED LINES
YES YOU BETTER BE GOOD TO ME
YES YOU BETTER BE GOOD TO ME

AND I REALLY DON`T SEE
WHY IT`S SO HARD TO BE
GOOD TO ME
AND I DON`T UNDERSTAND
WHAT`S YOUR PLAN
THAT YOU CAN`T
BE GOOD TO ME


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That's a blast from the past!



 J!

My nose has been stuffy all day, so I'm kinda in a boogie mood. So I'm surfing, trying to determine what exactly "woogie" is - it seems that "woogie" is a dance move that you employ, which when executed properly, causes snot to exit your head in a radial motion. It wasn't disco per se that people rebelled against, it was being used as hankerchiefs they didn't like.


----------



## cattitude

He was a famous trumpet man from out Chicago way
He had a boogie style that no one else could play
He was the top man at his craft
But then his number came up and he was gone with the draft
He's in the army now, blowing reveille
He's the boogie woogie bugle boy of Company B

They made him blow a bugle for his Uncle Sam
It really brought him down because he could not jam
The captain seemed to understand
Because the next day the cap' went out and drafted a band
And now the company jumps when he plays reveille
He's the boogie woogie bugle boy of Company B

A-toot, a-toot, a-toot-diddelyada-toot
He blows it eight-to-the-bar, in boogie rhythm
He can't blow a note unless the bass and guitar is playing with him
He makes the company jump when he plays reveille
He's the boogie woogie bugle boy of Company B

He was our boogie woogie bugle boy of Company B
And when he plays boogie woogie bugle he was buzy as a "bzzz" bee
And when he plays he makes the company jump eight-to-the-bar
He's the boogie woogie bugle boy of Company B

Toot-toot-toot, toot-diddelyada, toot-diddelyada
Toot, toot, he blows it eight-to-the-bar
He can't blow a note if the bass and guitar isn't with him
And the company jumps when he plays reveille
He's the boogie woogie bugle boy of Company B

He puts the boys asleep with boogie every night
And wakes 'em up the same way in the early bright
They clap their hands and stomp their feet
Because they know how he plays when someone gives him a beat
He really breaks it up when he plays reveille
He's the boogie woogie bugle boy of Company B

Da-doo-da da-doo-da-da da
Da-doo-da da-doo-da-da da
Da-doo-da da-doo-da-da da
Da-doo-da da-doo-da-da
And the company jumps when he plays reveille
He's the boogie woogie bugle boy of Company B!


----------



## chaotic

MG,  Catt!

Dandy Warhols..

you've got a great car
yeah whats wrong with it today?
i used to have one too
maybe i'll come and have a look
i really love your hairdo yeah
i'm glad you like mine too
see where lookin pretty cool will get ya

so what do you do?
oh yeah I wait tables too
no i haven't heard your band
'cuz you guys are pretty new
but if you dig on vegan food
well come over to my work
i'll have 'em cook you something
that you really love

**
coz i like you
yeah i like you
and i'm feeling so bohemian like you
yeah i like you
yeah i like you
and i feel.. Whoahoa whoo!
**

Wait
who's that guy, just hangin at your pad?
he's lookin' kinda bummed
yeah you broke up thats too bad
i guess it's fair if he always pays the rent
and he doesn't get bent about
sleeping on the couch when i'm there

**
cuz i like you
yeah i like you
and i'm feeling so bohemian like you
yeah i like you
yeah i like you
and i feel.. Whoahoa whoo!
**

i'm getting wise and i'm feeling so bohemian like you
it's you that i want so please
just a casual casual easy fling
is it, it is for me
and i like you
yeah i like you
and i like you
i like you
i like you
i like you
i like you
i like you
i like you
and i feel..
whoo-hoo-ooo


----------



## cattitude

I wanna jump but I'm afraid I'll fall
I wanna holler but the joint's too small
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu

Call some other's baby that ain't all
I wanna kiss her but she's way too tall
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu

I wanna squeeze her but I'm way too low
I would be runnin' but my feets too slow
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu

I wanna squeeze her but I'm way too low
I would be runnin' but my feets too slow
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu

Baby comin' now I'm hurryin' home
I know she's leavin' cause I'm takin' too long
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu


----------



## chaotic

Gotta boogie
Gotta boogie
Gotta boogie
Gotta boogie
Gotta boogie (gotta boogie)
Gotta boogie (gotta boogie)
Gotta boogie (gotta boogie)
Gotta boogie on my finger and I can't shake it off

Well, I went out to a party just the other night
I was jammin' to the music, I was feelin' alright
I was burning up the floor like a disco maniac
When my woman said, "Baby, why's your hand behind you back?"

Gotta boogie (gotta boogie)
I said boogie (gotta boogie)
I gotta boogie (gotta boogie)
Gotta boogie on my finger and I can't shake it off

I can't pick it off (uh uh)
I can't flick it off (uh uh)
I sure ain't gonna lick it off (oh no)
So I guess I'm gonna have to learn to live with it

I gotta boogie (gotta boogie, uh huh, he's gotta boogie)
I gotta boogie (gotta boogie, uh huh, he's gotta boogie)
I gotta boogie (gotta boogie, uh huh, he's gotta boogie)
Gotta boogie on my finger and I can't shake it off

(boogie)
Gotta boogie
(boogie)

Hey, you wanna boogie? (No man, I don't wanna boogie)
Wanna boogie? (Get that boogie out of my face)
Do any of you wanna boogie? (No!)

Gotta boogie on my finger
Gotta boogie on my finger
Gotta boogie on my finger and I can't shake it off


----------



## chaotic

... I got more...


----------



## cattitude

The party was jumpin' when Bertha got off o' her stump,
The whistles were blowin' and everybody did the "Bump".
But all the time Bertha had been workin' on her goodie,
Now folks call it "The Bertha Butt Boogie".

When Bertha Butt did her goodie,
She started "The Bertha Butt Boogie".
No question.

When Bertha got movin' her hips were hummin' in the wind,
The ground started shakin' - no grass grew where she'd been!
The music was poppin', the crowd had formed a ring,
Her sisters yelled, "Boogie, Bertha, do your thing!".

Uh, for your information, Bertha had three sisters,
Betty Butt, Bella Butt and Bathsheba Butt.

When Bertha Butt did her goodie,
She started "The Bertha Butt Boogie".
I said no question.

Hey, Leroy, get away from that woman!
The boy'll never learn!
Uh-oh, here comes the Troglodyte!
Troglodyte: "Come here, sock it to me!"

Bertha stood back and yelled, "Betty, Bella, Bathsheba!"
And the Butt Sisters backed her up when she yelled, "I need ya!".
The Troglodyte, Leroy, Luther and the Butt Sisters all knew
That "The Bertha Butt Boogie" was now the thing to do.

When Bertha Butt did her goodie,
She started "The Bertha Butt Boogie".
No question.

Bertha: "I'll sock it ya, daddy!"
Troglodyte: "Me like, me like! Come here, woman, woman!"
Leroy: "Yo' mama, I'm calling you, man!"
Troglodyte: "Yeah - the Boogie!"


----------



## meangirl

Cheers   

Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got. 
Taking a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot. 

Wouldn't you like to get away? 

Sometimes you want to go 

Where everybody knows your name, 
and they're always glad you came. 
You wanna be where you can see, 
our troubles are all the same 
You wanna be where everybody knows 
Your name. 

You wanna go where people know, 
people are all the same, 
You wanna go where everybody knows 
your name. 

Full Lyrics never actually aired 

Making your way in the world today 
Takes everything you've got; 
Taking a break from all your worries 
Sure would help a lot. 
Wouldn't you like to get away? 

All those night when you've got no lights, 
The check is in the mail; 
And your little angel 
Hung the cat up by it's tail; 
And your third fiance didn't show; 

Sometimes you want to go 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to be where you can see, 
Our troubles are all the same; 
You want to be where everybody knows your name. 

Roll out of bed, Mr. Coffee's dead; 
The morning's looking bright; 
And your shrink ran off to Europe, 
And didn't even write; 
And your husband wants to be a girl; 

Be glad there's one place in the world 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to go where people know, 
People are all the same; 
You want to go where everybody knows your name. 

Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came...


----------



## meangirl

Everclear

She's so high above me

She's blood, flesh and bone
No tucks or silicone
She's touch, smell, sight, taste and sound
But somehow I can't believe
That anything should happen
I know where I belong
And nothing's gonna happen

Chorus:
'Cause she's so high
High above me, she's so lovely
She's so high, like Cleopatra, Joan of Arc, or Aphrodite
She's so high, high above me

First class and fancy free
She's high society
She's got the best of everything
What could a guy like me ever really offer?
She's perfect as she can be, why should I even bother?

(Chorus)

She calls to speak to me
I freeze immediately
'Cause what she says sounds so unreal
'Cause somehow I can't believe
That anything should happen
I know where I belong
And nothing's gonna happen

(Chorus)


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> One of the bands played this at the Blues Fest!



 :guitar: coolness!


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> :guitar: coolness!


I'm going to give you a heads up for the next Blues Fest... you would of thoroughly enjoyed this one... besides you and your warped sense of humor would get along fabulously with my bro and sis.


----------



## LooseTooth

That's not Everclear silly  (it's Fastball) 

This is Everclear...

--------------------------------------------------------

I am still living with your ghost
lonely and dreaming of the west coast
I don't want to be your downtime
I don't want to be your stupid game

with my big black boots and an old suitcase
I do believe I'll find myself a new place
I don't want to be the bad guy
I don't want to do your sleepwalk dance anymore
I just want to see some palm trees
go and try to shake away this disease

we can live beside the ocean
leave the fire behind
swim out past the breakers
watch the world die

I am still dreaming of your face
hungry and hollow for all the things you took away

I don't want to be your good time
I don't want to be your fall-back crutch anymore

I'll walk right out into a brand new day
insane and rising in my own weird way
I don't want to be the bad guy

I don't want to do your sleepwalk dance anymore
I just want to feel some sunshine
I just want to find some place to be alone

we can live beside the ocean
leave the fire behind
swim out past the breakers
and watch the world die


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> That's not Everclear silly  (it's Fastball)
> 
> This is Everclear...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------



Ouch that hurt!   
Just seeing if you are paying attention.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> J!


 C-man!



> My nose has been stuffy all day, so I'm kinda in a boogie mood. So I'm surfing, trying to determine what exactly "woogie" is - it seems that "woogie" is a dance move that you employ, which when executed properly, causes snot to exit your head in a radial motion. It wasn't disco per se that people rebelled against, it was being used as hankerchiefs they didn't like.




:clubrio:  

(Club Rio was a disco club on Great Mills Road back in the late 70's/early 80's, complete with glitter balls, mirrored wall, and wooden dance floor.  I spent quite a few nights there.    )


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> Ouch that hurt!
> Just seeing if you are paying attention.



But it hurt so good...

----------------------------------------------------------------
When I was a young boy,
Said put away those young boy ways
Now that i´m gettin´ older so much older
I long all those young boy days
With a girl like you
With a girl like you
Lord knows there are things we can do, baby
Just me and you
Come on and make it a

Chorus:
Hurt so good
Come on baby make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don´t feel like it should
You make it hurt so good

You don´t have to be so excitin´
Just tryin´ to give myself a little bit of fun, yeah
You always look so invitin´
You ain´t as green as you are young
Hey baby it´s you
Come on girl now it´s you
Sink your teeth right through my bones, baby
Let´s see what we can do
Come on and make it a

Chorus:
Hurt so good
Come on baby make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don´t feel like it should
You make it hurt so good

I ain´t talkin´ no big deals
I ain´t made no plans myself
I ain´t talkin´ no high heels
Maybe we could walkin´ around, all day long,
Walkin´ around, all day long

Chorus:
Hurt so good
Come on baby make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don´t feel like it should
You make it hurt so good
Hurt so good
Come on baby make it hurt so good
Sometimes love don´t feel like it should
You make it hurt so good

Hey, hey


----------



## meangirl

Lita Ford

Kiss Me Deadly

Kiss me deadly

Went to a party last saturday night
didn't get laid i got in a fight uh-huh
it ain't no big thing
Late for my job and the traffic was bad
had to borrow 10 bucks from my old man uh-huh
it ain't no big thing

but I know what I like
I know I like dancing with you
and I know what you like
I know you like dancing with me oh yeah

CHORUS:
kiss me once
kiss me twice
come on pretty baby kiss me deadly

Had a few beers getting high
sitting watching the time go by uh_huh
it ain't no big thing
Nothing to eat and no t.v.
looking in the mirror don't get it for me uh-huh
it ain't no big thing

but I know what I like
I know I like dancing with you
and I know what you like
I know you like dancing with me oh yeah

CHORUS
CHORUS
you know i like dancing with you
dancing with you; come on
CHORUS
kiss me once kiss me twice
come on pretty baby kiss me
come on pretty baby kiss me
come on pretty baby kiss me deadly


----------



## meangirl

Billy Idol

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Flesh for Fantasy

There's a change in pace
Of fantasy and taste
Do you like good music?
Do you like to dance? Oh yeah.
Hangin' out for a body shop at night
Ain't it strange what we do to feel alright? Oh yeah.
So when will you call?
I'm experienced Oh yeah

Face to face
And back to back
You see and feel
My sex attack
Sing it
Flesh, flesh for fantasy
We want
Flesh, flesh for fantasy

It's after midnight
Are you feelin' alright oh yeah
Turn on the light, babe
Are you someone else tonight?
Neighbour to neighbour, door to door
Don't ask questions, there's time for it all Oh yeah.

Face to face
And back to back
You see and feel
My sex attack
Sing it
Flesh, flesh for fantasy
We cry
Flesh, flesh for fantasy

I sing for culture...

Father loves his son,
Mothers, daughters, too.
It's an old old story,
Cries the new world too. 

Flesh, flesh for fantasy
We want
Flesh, flesh for fantasy
We want
Flesh, flesh for fantasy
You cry
Flesh, flesh for fantasy


----------



## tomchamp

Rock on- gold dust woman
Take your silver spoon
And dig your grave

Heartless challenge
Pick your path and I'll pray

Wake up in the morning
See your sunrise- loves- to go down
Lousy lovers- pick their prey
But they never cry out loud

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pick up the pieces and go home.

Rock on- ancient woman Queen
Follow those who pale
In your shadow

Rulers make bad lovers
You better put your kingdom up for sale

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pickup the pieces and go home.


----------



## jazz lady

The summer wind, came blowin’ in - from across the sea
It lingered there, so warm and fair - to walk with me
All summer long, we sang a song - and strolled on golden sand
Two sweethearts, and the summer wind

Like painted kites, those days and nights - went flyin’ by
The world was new, beneath a blue - umbrella sky
Then softer than, a piper man - one day it called to you
And I lost you, to the summer wind

The autumn wind, and the winter wind - have come and gone
And still the days, those lonely days - go on and on
And guess who sighs his lullabies - through nights that never end
My fickle friend, the summer wind


----------



## cattitude

Summer lovin`, had me a blast
Summer lovin`, happened so fast
Met a girl crazy for me
Met a boy cute as can be
Summer days drifting away
To, uh oh, those summer nights

Well-a, well-a, well-a, uh! 
Tell me more, tell me more
Did you get very far? 
Tell me more, tell me more
Like does he have a car? 

She swam by me, she got a cramp
He ran by me, got my suit damp
Saved her life, she nearly drowned
He showed off splashing around
Summer sun, something`s begun
But, uh oh, those summer nights

Well-a, well-a, well-a, uh! 
Tell me more, tell me more
Was it love at first sight? 
Tell me more, tell me more
Did she put up a fight? 

Took her bowling in the arcade
We went strolling; drank lemonade
We made out under the dock
We stayed out till ten o`clock
Summer fling don`t mean a thing
But, uh oh, those summer nights

Tell me more, tell me more
But you don`t gotta brag
Tell me more, tell me more
`Cause he sounds like a drag

He got friendly holding my hand
Well, she got friendly down in the sand
He was sweet, just turned eighteen
Well, she was good, you know what I mean
Summer heat, boy and girl meet
But, uh oh, those summer nights

Tell me more, tell me more
How much dough did he spend? 
Tell me more, tell me more
Could she get me a friend? 

It turned colder; that`s where it ends
So I told her we`d still be friends
Then we made our true love vow
Wonder what she`s doin` now
Summer dreams ripped at the seams
But, oh, those summer nights
Tell me more, tell me more.


----------



## jazz lady

We said we’d walk together baby come what may
That come the twilight should we lose our way
If as we’re walkin a hand should slip free
I’ll wait for you
And should I fall behind
Wait for me

We swore we’d travel darlin’ side by side
We’d help each other stay in stride
But each lover’s steps fall so differently
But I’ll wait for you
And if I should fall behind
Wait for me

Now everyone dreams of a love lasting and true
But you and I know what this world can do
So let’s make our steps clear that the other may see
And I’ll wait for you
If I should fall behind
Wait for me

Now there’s a beautiful river in the valley ahead
There ’neath the oak’s bough soon we will be wed
Should we lose each other in the shadow of the evening trees
I’ll wait for you
And should I fall behind
Wait for me
Darlin’ I’ll wait for you
Should I fall behind
Wait for me


----------



## cattitude

My heart knows what the wild goose knows
And I must go where the wild goose goes
Wild goose, brother goose, which is best?
A wanderin' fool or a heart at rest?

Tonight I heard the wild goose cry
Hangin' north in the lonely sky
Tried to sleep, it warn't no use
'cause I am a brother to the old wild goose

CHORUS
(Oh, my heart knows what the wild goose knows)
(And I must go where the wild goose goes)
Wild goose, brother goose, which is best?
A wanderin' fool or a heart at rest?




Woman was kind and true to me
She thinks she loves me, more fool she!
She's got a love that ain't no use
To love a brother of the old wild goose

CHORUS

The cabin is warm and the snow is deep
And I got a woman who lies asleep
She'll wake up tomorrow's dawn
And find, poor critter, that her man is gone

(Oh, my heart knows what the wild goose knows)
(And I must go where the wild goose goes)
(Wild goose, brother goose, which is best?)
(A wanderin' fool or a heart at rest?)

Let me fly, let me fly, let me fly away

Spring is comin' and the ice will break
And I can't linger for a woman's sake
She'll see a shadow pass overhead
And she'll find a feather 'side her bed


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


  I should have known I couldn't slip Bruce by you.


----------



## jazz lady

These are the days of the endless summer
These are the days, the time is now
There is no past, there’s only future
There’s only here, there’s only now

Oh your smiling face, your gracious presence
The fires of spring are kindling bright
Oh the radiant heart and the song of glory
Crying freedom in the night

These are the days by the sparkling river
His timely grace and our treasured find
This is the love of the one magician
Turned the water into wine

These are days of the endless dancing and the
Long walks on the summer night
These are the days of the true romancing
When I’m holding you oh, so tight

These are the days by the sparkling river
His timely grace and our treasured find
This is the love of the one great magician
Turned water into wine

These are the days now that we must savour
And we must enjoy as we can
These are the days that will last forever
You’ve got to hold them in your heart.


----------



## cattitude

Last night I had a crazy dream
About a chick in a black bikini
Oh, she looked so good
She couldn't be real
She must be a magic genie
But then she disappeared around the corner
All I saw were three doors
And the top of her bikini
I made it through the first door
There was a party going on
I asked about the chick
But what they said was freaky

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
Don't you jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom

I found the bottom half
Behind the second door
Which took me to Africa I presume
This really far out cat
Was screaming half crazy
"Bomp boom a loo bom a long bam boo"
I said, hey man
Cut that jive
And tell me where the chick went
But he looked at me
As pleased as could be
And said these words
But I wonder what he meant

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't you jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom

Aaaah, don't ya jes' love it
Mmm-hum, don't ya jes' love it
Don't ya love it, don't ya love it
Oh yeah, don't ya love it
Don't ya jes' love it now

I opened the third door and there she was
And she whispered so sexy, hello-ooh
I tried to do the same
And impress her with my style
But why I said this
I'll never know

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't you jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom

Don't ya know I'll

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't you jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom

Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't you jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom
(Mmmmm-aaaah)
Don't ya jes' love it
Chick-a-boom-chick-a-boom-boom-boom


----------



## jazz lady

Take me now, baby, here as I am
Hold me close, try and understand
Desire is hunger is the fire I breathe
Love is a banquet on which we feed

Come on now, try and understand
The way I feel under your command
Take my hand, come under cover
They can’t hurt you now

Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to lust
Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to us

Have I doubt, baby, when I’m alone
Love is a ring on the telephone
Love is an angel, disguised as lust
Here in our bed ’til the morning comes

Come on now, try and understand
The way I feel under your command
Take my hand, come under cover
They can’t hurt you now

Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to lust
Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to us

With love we sleep, with doubt the vicious circle turns, and burns
Without you, I cannot live, forgive the yearning burning
I believe in love too real to feel, take me now, take me now, take me now

Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to lust
Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to us


----------



## jazz lady

Way out here, working on the docks
Everyone sees the long day through
Well what would I do without the nights
And the phone
And the chance just to talk to you
A thousand miles away
What I wouldn’t give for only one night
A little relief in sight
Or someday when times weren’t so tight

When the day goes down on the
Water town
When the sun sinks low all around
That’s when I know I need you now
You’re what I miss
Every little kiss

Everybody here’s a number, not a name
But I guess that’s all right with me
As I sit alone after a long day
In the absence of company
Oh I let my mind wander...
A thousand miles away
What I wouldn’t give for only one night
A little relief in sight
Or someday when times weren’t so tight

When the day goes down on the
Water town
When the sun sinks low all around
That’s when I know I need you now
You’re what I miss
Every little kiss


----------



## meangirl

*Love her voice!*

Roxette

It must have been love

Lay a whisper on my pillow
Leave the winter on the ground
I wake up lonely
There's air of silence in the bedroom and all around

Touch me now
I close my eyes
And dream away...

CHORUS:
It must have been love but it's over now
It must have been good but I lost it somehow
It must have been love but it's over now
From the moment we touched 'til the time had run out

Make-believing we're together
That I'm sheltered by your heart
But in and outside I've turned to water
Like a teardrop in your palm

And it's a hard
Christmas day
I dream away...

It must have been love but it's over now
It was all that I wanted, now I'm living without
It must have been love but it's over now
It's where the water flows, it's where the wind blows


----------



## jazz lady

Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one else above you
Fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do

For the morning sun in all it’s glory
Greets the day with hope and comfort too
You fill my life with laughter
And somehow you make it better
Ease my troubles that’s what you do
There’s a love that’s divine
And it’s yours and it’s mine like the sun
And at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray
To the one, to the one

Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one else above you
Fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do

There’s a love that’s divine
And it’s yours and it’s mine like the sun
And at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray
To the one, to the one

And have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one else above you
You fill my heart with gladness
Take away my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do
Take away all my sadness
Fill my life with gladness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do
Take away all my sadness
Fill my life with gladness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do


----------



## kwillia

*You say you want
Diamonds on a ring of gold
You say you want
Your story to remain untold

But all the promises we make
From the cradle to the grave
When all I want is you


You say you'll give me
A highway with no one on it
Treasure just to look upon it
All the riches in the night


You say you'll give me
Eyes in a moon of blindness
A river in a time of dryness
A harbour in the tempest
But all the promises we make
From the cradle to the grave
When all I want is you


You say you want
Your love to work out right
To last with me through the night


You say you want
Diamonds on a ring of gold
Your story to remain untold
Your love not to grow cold


All the promises we break
From the cradle to the grave
When all I want is you


You...all I want is...
You...all I want is...
You...all I want is...
You...

*


----------



## cattitude

Kwillia...either come get him or quit posting this crap.    I'm tired of getting my hopes up.


----------



## kwillia

*
Here's to the good life or so they say
All those parties and games that all those people play
They tell me this is the place to be
All these beautiful people and nothin' to see

Sometimes I feel like something is gone here
Something is wrong here, I don't belong here
Sometimes I feel like a stranger in town 
And I've lost what I found, it'll all turn around

[CHORUS]

In a little while I'll be thinkin' about you
In a little while I'll still be here without you
You never gave me a reason to doubt you
In a little while I'll be thinkin' about you baby...I'll be thinkin' about you baby

On the other side of a coin
There's a face there's a memory somewhere that I can't erase
And there's a place that I find someday
But sometimes I feel like it's slippin' away

Sometimes I feel like something is gone here
Something is wrong here, I don't belong here
Sometimes I feel like a stranger in town 
And I've lost what I found, it'll all turn around

[REPEAT CHORUS]

Some things are lost some left behind
Some things are better left for someone else to find
Maybe in time I can finally see
I just wonder, wonder if you think about me

Sometimes I feel like something is gone here
Something is wrong here, I don't belong here
Sometimes I feel like a stranger in town 
And I've lost what I found, it'll all turn around

[REPEAT CHORUS]
*


----------



## jazz lady

*this got me rocking this morning...LOVE the drum beat...*

On the road for forty days,
Last night in little rock put me in a haze.
Sweet, sweet connie -- doin’ her act,
She had the whole show and that’s a natural fact.
Up all night with freddy king,
I got to tell you poker’s his thing.
A-booze ’n ladies keep me right,
As long as we can make it to the show tonight.

We’re an american band.
We’re an american band.
We’re coming to your town, we’ll help you party it down.
We’re an american band.

Four young chaquitas in omaha,
Was waitin’ for the band to return from the show.
Feelin’ good, feelin’ right, it’s saturday night,
The hotel detective -- he was out-a-sight.
Now, these fine ladies, they had a plan,
They was out to meet the boys in the band.
They said, come on, dudes, let’s get it on,
And we proceeded to tear that hotel down.

We’re an american band.
We’re an american band.
We’re coming to your town, we’ll help you party it down.
We’re an american band.

We’re an american band.
We’re an american band.
We’re coming to your town, we’ll help you party it down.
We’re an american band.

We’re an american band.
We’re an american band.
We’re coming to your town, we’ll help you party it down.
We’re an american band.

We’re an american band.
We’re an american band.
We’re coming to your town, we’ll help you party it down.
We’re an american band.

We’re an american band, ooo-ooo.
We’re an american band, ooo-ooo.
We’re an american band, ooo-ooo.


----------



## jazz lady

*All right...THIS is my favorite Frampton song...*

I don't care where I go
When I'm with you
When I cry
You don't laugh
'Cause you know me

I'm in you
You're in me
I'm in you
You're in me
'Cause you gave me the love
Love that I never had
Yes, you gave me the love
Love that I never had

You and I don't pretend
We make love
I can't feel anymore than I'm singing

I'm in you
You're in me
I'm in you
You're with me
'Cause you gave me the love
Love that I never had
You gave me the love
Love that I never had

[Instrumental Interlude]

Come so far where you think of last fall
You can die but remain you and I
I'm in you
You're in me
I'm in you
You're with me
'Cause you gave me the love
Love that I never had
Yes, you gave me the love
Love that I never had
You gave me the love
Love that I never had

I don't care where I go
When I'm with you
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>

:guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

I call you on the telephone my voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes thing I should just go home but I'm dealing with a memory
that never forgets
I love to hear you say my name especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind and I drunk myself blind to the
sound of old T-Rex
To the sound of old T-Rex - who's next?

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
A little is really alright
When you say come over and spend the night
Tonight

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"
You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night with a neon light for a visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight can't make letting me in any easier
I know that I been wearing crazy clothes and I look pretty crappy sometime
But my body feels so good and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Freezin’, rests his head on a pillow made of concrete,again
Oh, feelin’ maybe he’ll see a little better set a days, ooh yeah
Oh, hand out, faces that he sees time again ain’t that familiar, ooh yeah
Oh, dark grin, he can’t help, when he’s happy looks insane, oh yeah

Even flow, thoughts arrive like butterflies
Oh, he don’t know, so he chases them away, yeah...ooh...
Oh, someday yet, he’ll begin his life again...life again...life again...

Kneelin’, looking through the paper though he doesn’t know to read, ooh yeah
Oh, prayin’, now to something that has never showed him anything
Oh, feelin’, understands the weather of the winters on it’s way
Oh, ceilings, few and far between all the legal halls of shame, yeah...

Even flow, thoughts arrive like butterflies
Oh, he don’t know, so he chases them away, yeah...
Someday yet, he’ll begin his life again
Oh, whispering hands, gently lead, lead him away...him away, him away...
Yeah! woo...ah yeah...#### it up...

Even flow, thoughts arrive like butterflies
Oh, he don’t know, so he chases them away...
Ooh, someday yet, he’ll begin his life again, yeah
Oh, whispering hands, gently lead, lead him away...him away...him away...
Yeah! woo...uh huh...yeah, yeah, mommy, mommy...
 :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

At home, drawing pictures of mountain tops
With him on top lemin yellow sun, arms raised in a v
And the dead lay in pools of maroon below
Daddy didn’t give attention
Oh, to the fact that mommy didn’t care
King jeremy the wicked...oh, ruled his world...
Jeremy spoke in class today... (2x)

Clearly I remember pickin’ on the boy
Seemed a harmless little ####
Ooh, but we unleashed a lion...
Gnashed his teeth and bit the recess lady’s breast...
How can I forget?
And he hit me with a surprise left
My jaw left hurtin’...ooh, dropped wide open
Just like the day...oh, like the day I heard

Daddy didn’t give affection, no...
And the boy was something that mommy wouldn’t wear
King jeremy the wicked...oh, ruled his world
Jeremy spoke in class today... (3x)
Woo... (14x)
Try to forget this...try to forget this...
Try to erase this...try to erase this...
]from the blackboard...

Jeremy spoke in class today... (2x)
Jeremy spoke in, spoke in... (2x)
Jeremy spoke in class today...
Woo... (29x)
Woooooohhh...spoke in, spoke in...
Woooooohhh...uh huh, uh huh...
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Billy Squier

The Stroke

Now everybody - have you heard
If you're in the game, then the stroke's the word
Don't take no rhythm - don't take no style
Got a thirst for killing - grab your vile...

You put your right hand out...give a firm hand-shake
Talk to me about the one big break..
Spread the ear pollution both far and wide...
Keep your contributions by your side and stroke me, stroke me...

Could be a winner boy, you move quite well...
You got your number down...
Say you're a winner boy - man you're just a sinner now

You put your left foot out - keep it all in place
Work your way right into my case
First you try to bed me - you make my backbone slide...
But when you find you bled me - skip on by...
Keep on - stroke me, stroke me -

Give me the business all night long...
You're so together boy...
Say you're a winner but man you're just a sinner now

Better listen now...(said) it ain't no joke
Let your conscience fail ya...just do the stroke
Don'tcha take no chances...keep your eye on top
Do your fancy dances...you can't stop, you just stroke me, stroke me...


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:
			
		

> Billy Squier
> 
> The Stroke



I went to that concert many moons ago!


----------



## jazz lady

*clapton letting loose...*

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna chug-a-lug and shout.
We’re gonna stimulate some action;
We’re gonna get some satisfaction.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna shake your tambourine.
After midnight, it’s all gonna be peaches and cream.
We’re gonna cause talk and suspicion;
We’re gonna give an exhibition.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna shake your tambourine.
After midnight, it’s all gonna be peaches and cream.
We’re gonna cause talk and suspicion;
We’re gonna give an exhibition.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*tina...*

There’ll be a storm one night
Then I’ll fly to you for shelter
Soaked in welcome rain
Falling to forbidden arms
Too breathless too helpless
Too restless to explain needing you

There’ll be a storm one night
But you will find my place of hiding
We’ll watch the lights like children
Leave the fortress hand in hand
I’ll be thunder
You’ll be lightning
And we’ll collide on dry land

There’ll be a storm one night
And I will find no other rescue
Lost and far from home
Crying for some guiding light
Too reckless too helpless
Too hungry to refrain from needing you

There’ll be a storm one night
The wind will drive me to your castle
And you’ll ignite the fire
Just as if everything were planned

I’ll be thunder
You’ll be lightning
And we’ll collide on dry land
No betrayal
No denial no need to explain
We’ll collide


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I went to that concert many moons ago!



Me too RoseRed!  I thought he was sooo hot!


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:
			
		

> Me too RoseRed!  I thought he was sooo hot!



My boyfriend at the time was much hotter


----------



## meangirl

Scorpions

No One Like You  

Girl, it's been a long time that we've been apart
 Much too long for a man who needs love
 I miss you since I've been away
 Babe, it wasn't easy to leave you alone
 It's getting harder each time that I go
 If I had the choice, I would stay

 There's no one like you
 I can't wait for the nights with you
 I imagine the things we'll do
 I just wanna be loved by you

 No one like you
 I can't wait for the nights with you
 I imagine the things we'll do
 I just wanna be loved by you

 Girl, there are really no words strong enough
 To describe all my longing for love
 I don't want my feelings restrained
 Ooh, babe, I just need you like never before
 Just imagine you'd come through this door
 You'd take all my sorrow away

 There's no one like you
 I can't wait for the nights with you
 I imagine the things we'll do
 I just wanna be loved by you

 No one like you
 I can't wait for the nights with you
 I imagine the things we'll do
 I just wanna be loved by you

 No one like you


----------



## meangirl

Poison

Talk Dirty to Me

You know I never
I never seen you look so good
You never act the way you should
But I like it
And I know you like it too
The way that I want you
I gotta have you
Oh yes, I do

You know I never
I never ever stay out late
You know that I can hardly wait
Just to see you
And I know you cannot wait
Wait to see me too
I gotta touch you

Chorus:
Cause baby we'll be
At the drive-in
In the old man's Ford
behind the bushes
till I'm screamin' for more
Down the basement
lock the cellar door
And baby
Talk dirty to me

You know I call you
I call you on the telephone
I'm only hoping that you're home
So I can hear you
When you say those words to me
And whisper so softly
I gotta hear you

Chorus

C.C. pick up that guitar and talk to me

Solo, Chorus out


----------



## meangirl

Tone Loc



Wild Thing

Let's do it 

Workin' all week 9 to 5 for my money 
So when the weekend comes I go get live with the honey 
Rollin' down the street I saw this girl and she was pumpin' 
I winked my eye she got into the ride went to a club was jumpin' 
Introduce myself as Loc she said "You're a liar" 
I said "I got it goin' on baby doll and I'm on fire" 
Took her to the hotel she said "You're the king" 
I said "Be my queen if you know what I mean and let us do the wild thing 

Wild thing 
Wild thing 

Shoppin' at the mall looking for some gear to buy 
I saw this girl she cool rocked my world and I had to adjust my fly 
She looked at me and smiled and said "You have plans for the night" 
I said "Hopefully if things go well I'll be with you tonight" 
So we journeyed to her house one thing led to an other 
I keyed the door we cold hit the floor looked up and it was her mother 
I didn't know what to say I was hanging by a string 
She said "Hey you two I was once like you and I liked to do the wild thing" 

Wild thing 
She loved to do the wild thing 
Wild thing 
Please baby baby please 

Posse in effect hangin' out is always hype 
And when me and the crew leave the shindig I want a girl who's just my type 
Saw this luscious little frame I ain't lyin' fellas she was fine 
The sweet young miss go gave me a kiss and I knew that she was mine 
Took her to the limousine still parked outside 
I tipped the chauffeur when it was over and I gave her my own ride 
Couldn't get her off my jack she was like static cling 
But that's what happens when body start slappin' from doin' the wild thing 

Wild thing 
She wanna do the wild thing 
Please baby baby please 

Wild thing 

Doin' a little show at the local discotheque 
This fine youg chick was on my jack so I say what the heck 
She want to come on stage and do her little dance 
So I said chill for now but maybe later you'll get your chance 
So when the show was finished I took her around the way 
And what do you know she was good to go without a word to say 
We was all alone and she said "Tone let me tell you one thing 
I need $50 to make you holler I get paid to do the wild thing" 

Say what 
Yo love you must be kidding 
You're walkin' babe 
Just break out of here 
Hasta la vista baby 

Wild thing.


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Talk Dirty to Me


Phone #...


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Phone #...



  call me


----------



## tomchamp

Come fly with me, let’s fly let’s fly away
If you can use, some exotic booze
There’s a bar in far bombay
Come fly with me, we’ll fly we’ll fly away

Come fly with me, let’s float down to peru
In lama land, there’s a one man band
And he’ll toot his flute for you
Come fly with me, we’ll float down in the blue

Once I get you up there, where the air is rarefied
We’ll just glide, starry eyed
Once I get you up there, I’ll be holding you so near
You may here, angels cheer - because were together

Weather wise it’s such a lovely day
You just say the words, and we’ll beat the birds
Down to acapulco bay
It’s perfect, for a flying honeymoon - they say
Come fly with me, we’ll fly we’ll fly away


----------



## Agee

*Engelbert Humperdinck... Where the he!! did he get that name?*

So I sing you to sleep, after the lovin'
With a song I just wrote yesterday
And I hope you can hear
What the words and the music have to say.

It's so hard to explain, everything that I'm feelin'
Face to face I just seem to go dry.
But I love you so much
That the sound of your voice can get me high.

Thanks for takin' me, on a one way trip to the sun.
And thanks for turnin' me into someone.

So I sing you to sleep, after the lovin'
I brush back the hair from your eyes.
And the love on your face
Is so real that it makes me want to cry.

And I know that my song Isn't sayin' anything new.
Oh, but after the lovin' I'm still in love with you.

So I sing you to sleep after the lovin'
I brush back the hair from your eyes.
And the love on your face
Is so real that it makes me want to cry.

And I know that my song Isn't sayin' anything new.
Oh, but after the lovin' I'm still in love with you.

Yes, after the lovin' I'm still in love with you.
Hmmm, after the lovin' I'm still in love with you.


----------



## BuddyLee

I don't have the lyrics but I'm listening to some Heart on yahoo.


----------



## meangirl

> Engelbert Humperdinck... Where the he!! did he get that name?



His mama must've hated him.


----------



## Agee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I don't have the lyrics but I'm listening to some Heart on yahoo.


BL, Not only were Ann & Nancy spot on sexy...

They pumped out some awesome music!


----------



## tomchamp

(In Napoli where love is king
When boy meets girl here's what they say)

When the moon hits you eye like a big pizza pie
That's amore
When the world seems to shine like you've had too much wine
That's amore
Bells will ring ting-a-ling-a-ling, ting-a-ling-a-ling
And you'll sing "Vita bella"
Hearts will play tippy-tippy-tay, tippy-tippy-tay
Like a gay tarantella

When the stars make you drool just like a pasta fazool
That's amore
When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet
You're in love
When you walk down in a dream but you know you're not
Dreaming signore
Scuzza me, but you see, back in old Napoli
That's amore

(When the moon hits you eye like a big pizza pie
That's amore
When the world seems to shine like you've had too much wine
That's amore
Bells will ring ting-a-ling-a-ling, ting-a-ling-a-ling
And you'll sing "Vita bella"
Hearts will play tippy-tippy-tay, tippy-tippy-tay
Like a gay tarantella

When the stars make you drool just like a pasta fazool)
That's amore
(When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet
You're in love
When you walk down in a dream but you know you're not
Dreaming signore
Scuzza me, but you see, back in old Napoli)
That's amore
Lucky fella

When the stars make you drool just like a pasta fazool)
That's amore
(When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet
You're in love
When you walk down in a dream but you know you're not
Dreaming signore
Scuzza me, but you see, back in old Napoli)
That's amore, (amore)
That's amore


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> His mama must've hated him.


I thought he took the name for publicity.  

And yes, the power is back ON!


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I thought he took the name for publicity.
> 
> And yes, the power is back ON!



Oh I didn't know that Jazz. I guess it worked for him!  

I'm glad your power is back girly!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I thought he took the name for publicity.
> 
> And yes, the power is back ON!


J, you lost your juice! :sad: Sorry to hear that.  

It was a kick-azz storm!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Oh I didn't know that Jazz. I guess it worked for him!


From his web site:



> Engelbert Humperdinck came into this world as Arnold George Dorsey, one of ten siblings. His father served in the British military, and his mother taught violin and had an operatic voice. They all lived in Leicester, England and the young lad from Leicester developed strong and enduring family values imparted by his parents. At the age of eleven, Arnold George Dorsey began to study saxophone.
> 
> When he was seventeen, Engelbert found himself playing at a pub that sponsored a singing contest. Goaded by his friends to enter, he put down his sax and for the first time revealed another vocal talent: impersonations. Arnold George Dorsey gave the worlds finest impersonation of Jerry Lewis- Jerry Lewis still thinks so-and was quickly dubbed Gerry Dorsey by his fans. It became his professional stage name. Furthermore, he never picked up the sax again. To this day, Engelbert continues to include a bit with impersonations in his shows as reference to how he got started.
> 
> Gerry Dorsey was very popular on the UK music circuit until he contracted tuberculosis, which silenced him for six months and nearly snuffed out his rising star. Many people assumed his career was finished. Upon regaining his health, Gerry Dorsey knew he had to bury his old, somewhat tainted image to make a comeback as a strong, dynamic performer, still tall, dark handsome and somewhat mysterious. His manager suggested the new name Engelbert Humperdinck. It was just outrageous enough to be memorable. It would take a man with a secure self-image and sense of humor to pull it off. And thus was born the soon-to-be legend, Engelbert Humperdinck.
> [/quote]
> 
> 
> www.englebert.com
> 
> 
> I think I would have prefered Gerry Dorsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your power is back girly!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Now if the A/C can only catch up. It's HOT and muggy in here.
Click to expand...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> J, you lost your juice! :sad: Sorry to hear that.


Thanks, sweetie.  Part and parcel for living in the country, Air. It HAD to wait until I was in the bathroom, of course.  Fortunately, I know my way in the dark.  Thank goodness no trees came down on the house or in the driveway. THAT is what scares me the most. 



> It was a kick-azz storm!


Yes, it was.    I laid in the hammock on my front porch and watched the storm after the lights went out. It was incredible and exciting! 

After the worse of it went through, I kicked off my shoes and went puddle-stomping in the rain. I swear, I'm reverting back to my childhood!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It HAD to wait until I was in the bathroom, of course.  Fortunately, I know my way in the dark.







			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> After the worse of it went through, I kicked off my shoes and went puddle-stomping in the rain. I swear, I'm reverting back to my childhood!


I have this visual of Jazz kicking-off her Daisy adorned flip-flops, and frolicking in the puddles


----------



## Agee

Hey Jazz...

The Oreos have had the bases loaded for three straight innings, and have managed one @#$% run.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


  I'm very good at finding things in the dark.  



> I have this visual of Jazz kicking-off her Daisy adorned flip-flops, and frolicking in the puddles


  Close!  I had on my bead-dazzled flip-flops instead.  

Oh, it was fun!  I haven't done anything like that in years.  My dogs thought I was crazy.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hey Jazz...
> 
> The Oreos have had the bases loaded for three straight innings, and have managed one @#$% run.


I turned it on about 8 and it was in a rain delay.  I don't know why the heck they are self-destructing now.  Last I saw they had lost 6 in a row.  

I was finally trying to read the Sunday paper when the lights went out  and saw they are FINALLY getting rid of Ponson.


----------



## BuddyLee

Boston ~Peace of mind~


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Boston ~Peace of mind~


 Love, love, LOVE Boston.


Now if you’re feelin’ kinda low ’bout the dues you’ve been paying
Future’s coming much too slow
And you wanna run but somehow you just keep on stayin’
Can’t decide on which way to go
Yeah, yeah, yeah

I understand about indecision
But I don’t care if I get behind
People livin’ in competition
All I want is to have my peace of mind.

Now you’re climbin’ to the top of the company ladder
Hope it doesn’t take too long
Can’tcha you see there’ll come a day when it won’t matter
Come a day when you’ll be gone

I understand about indecision
But I don’t care if I get behind
People li vin’ in competition
All I want is to have my peace of mind.

Take a look ahead, take a look ahead, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah...

Now everybody’s got advice they just keep on givin’
Doesn’t mean too much to me
Lot’s of people out to make-believe they’re livin’
Can’t decide who they should be.

I understand about indecision
But I don’t care if I get behind
People li vin’ in competition
All I want is to have my peace of mind.

Take a look ahead, take a look ahead. look ahead.

  :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I turned it on about 8 and it was in a rain delay. I don't know why the heck they are self-destructing now. Last I saw they had lost 6 in a row.
> 
> I was finally trying to read the Sunday paper when the lights went out  and saw they are FINALLY getting rid of Ponson.


With Ya on the Ponson dump.

They won last night, and had finally tied tonights game in the bottom of the 8 th. They just gave up two runs in the top of the 9 th. I turned off the TV, and slam-danced the remote. 

**&^^*%^$%$^#^##%$^%$&$&%&*%*%*&*!

How I yearn for the days of Earl Weaver, Brooks Robinson, Boog Powell, Jim Palmer, Rick Dempsey, Cal Ripken, Mike Flannigan, Frank Robinson, Eddie Murray, et all .


----------



## tomchamp

Turn the TV back on...they just tied it...two run homer(lopez)..good game!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> With Ya on the Ponson dump.
> 
> They won last night, and had finally tied tonights game in the bottom of the 8 th. They just gave up two runs in the top of the 9 th. I turned off the TV, and slam-danced the remote.
> 
> **&^^*%^$%$^#^##%$^%$&$&%&*%*%*&*!


*Sigh*  I would have turned it off and slammed the remote down too if I had been watching it.  They were doing SO well this year.  What the heck happened?  



> How I yearn for the days of Earl Weaver, Brooks Robinson, Boog Powell, Jim Palmer, Rick Dempsey, Cal Ripken, Mike Flannigan, Frank Robinson, Eddie Murray, et all .


  THOSE were players that PLAYED their hearts out and were a TEAM.  The glory days.  Maybe they'll find them again some day.  We can always hope.


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Turn the TV back on...they just tied it...two run homer(lopez)..good game!


Go Javy!  

Top of the tenth, tied at 8.  Go O's!


----------



## meangirl

Run-Around
Blues Traveler


Oh, once upon a midnight dearie
I woke with something in my head
I couldn't escape the memory
of a phone call and of what you said
Like a game show contestant with a parting gift,
I could not believe my eyes 
When I saw through the voice of a trusted friend
Who needs to humor me and tell me lies

Yeah, humor me and tell me lies
and I'll lie, too, and say I don't mind
And as we seek, so shall we find
And when you're feeling open, I'll still be here
But not without a certain degree of fear
Of what will be with you and me
I still can see things hopefully, but you

1-Why you wanna give me a run-around?
  Is it a surefire way to speed things up
  When all it does is slow me down?
  (oh, yeah)

Shake me and my confidence, about a great many things
But I've been there, I can see it cower
Like a nervous magician waiting in the wings
Of a bad play where the heroes are right
And nobody thinks or expects too much
And Hollywood's calling for the movie rights
Singin', hey, babe, let's keep in touch
Hey, baby, let's keep in touch
But I want more than a touch, I want you to reach me
And show me all the things no one else can see
So what ya feel becomes mine as well
And soon if we're lucky, we'd be unable to tell
What's yours and mine, the fishing's fine
And it doesn't have to rhyme
so don't you feed me a line
But you. (repeat 1)

Tra la-la bomba dear, this is the pilot speakin'
And I've got some news for you
It seems my ship still stands no matter what you drop
And there ain't a whole lot that you can do
Oh, sure, the banner may be torn
and the wind's gotten colder
Perhaps I've grown a little cynical
But I know no matter what the waitress brings
I shall drink in and always be full
Yeah, I will drink it and always be full
Oh, I like coffee, and I like tea
But to be able to enter a final plea
I still got this dream that you just can't shake
I love you to the point you can no longer take
Well, all right, o,k., so be that way
I hope and pray that there's something left to say
but you (repeat 1)


----------



## meangirl

Garth Brooks

Blame it all on my roots,
I showed up in boots,
And ruined your black tie affair.

The last one to know,
The last one to show,
I was the last one you tought you'd see there.

And I saw a surprise,
And the fear in his eyes,
When I took his glass of champange,

I toasted you,
Said honey we may be through,
But you'll never hear me complain,

(Chorus)
'Cause I got friends in low places,
Where the Whiskey drowns,
And the Beer chases my blues away,
But I'll be okay,
Now I'm not big on social graces,
Think I'll slip on down to the oasis,
Oh I got friends,
In low places.

I guess I was wrong I just don't belong
but then I've been there before, everything's alright
I'll just say goodnight and I'll show myself to the door
Hey I didn't mean to cause a big scene just give me an 
hour and then, I'll be as high as that Ivory Tower and you'll
never know,

Chorus 

I guess I was wrong I just don't belong
but then I've been there before, everythings alright
I'll just say goodnight and I'll show myself to the door
Hey I didn't mean to cause a big scene just wait 'til I finish this glass
Then, sweet little lady I'll head back to the bar (haha) and you can kiss my ass

Chorus


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Top of the tenth, tied at 8. Go O's!


Sosa sent home and out at the plate for the final out of the inning.    Top of the 11th now.


----------



## tomchamp

Is love so fragile...
And the heart so hollow
Shatter with words...
Impossible to follow
You're saying I'm fragile... I try not to be
I search only... for something I can't see

I have my own life... and I am stronger
Than you know
But I carry this feeling
When you walked into my house
That you won't be walking out the door
Still I carry this feeling
When you walked into my house
That you won't be walking out the door

Lovers forever... face to face
My city your mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today
Give to me your leather...
Take from me... my lace

You in the moonlight
With your sleepy eyes
Could you ever love a man like me
And you were right
When I walked into your house
I knew I'd never want to leave
Sometimes I'm a strong man
Sometimes cold and scared
And sometimes I cry
But that time I saw you
I knew with you to light my nights
Somehow I'd get by
First time I saw you
I knew with you to light my nights
Somehow I would get by

Lovers forever... face to face
My city or mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today
Give to me your leather...
Take from me... my lace

Lovers forever... face to face
My city or mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today 
Give to me your leather
Take from me... my lace
Take from me... my lace
Take from me... my lace


----------



## meangirl

I Don't Want To Miss A Thing
Aerosmith

I could stay awake just to hear you breathing
Watch you smile while you are sleeping
While you're far away dreaming
I could spend my life in this sweet surrender
I could stay lost in this moment forever
Every moment spent with you is a moment I treasure

Don't want to close my eyes
I don't want to fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you baby
And I don't want to miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you baby
And I don't want to miss a thing

Lying close to you feeling your heart beating
And I'm wondering what you're dreaming
Wondering if it's me you're seeing
Then I kiss your eyes
And thank God we're together
I just want to stay with you in this moment forever
Forever and ever

Don't want to close my eyes
I don't want to fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you baby
And I don't want to miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you baby
And I don't want to miss a thing

I don't want to miss one smile
I don't want to miss one kiss
I just want to be with you
Right here with you, just like this
I just want to hold you close
Feel your heart so close to mine
And just stay here in this moment
For all the rest of time

Don't want to close my eyes
I don't want to fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you baby
And I don't want to miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you baby
And I don't want to miss a thing

Don't want to close my eyes
I don't want to fall asleep
I don't want to miss a thing


----------



## BuddyLee

meangirl said:
			
		

> I Don't Want To Miss A Thing
> Aerosmith
> 
> I could stay awake just to hear you breathing
> Watch you smile while you are sleeping
> While you're far away dreaming
> I could spend my life in this sweet surrender
> I could stay lost in this moment forever
> Every moment spent with you is a moment I treasure
> 
> Don't want to close my eyes
> I don't want to fall asleep
> Cause I'd miss you baby
> And I don't want to miss a thing
> Cause even when I dream of you
> The sweetest dream will never do
> I'd still miss you baby
> And I don't want to miss a thing
> 
> Lying close to you feeling your heart beating
> And I'm wondering what you're dreaming
> Wondering if it's me you're seeing
> Then I kiss your eyes
> And thank God we're together
> I just want to stay with you in this moment forever
> Forever and ever
> 
> Don't want to close my eyes
> I don't want to fall asleep
> Cause I'd miss you baby
> And I don't want to miss a thing
> Cause even when I dream of you
> The sweetest dream will never do
> I'd still miss you baby
> And I don't want to miss a thing
> 
> I don't want to miss one smile
> I don't want to miss one kiss
> I just want to be with you
> Right here with you, just like this
> I just want to hold you close
> Feel your heart so close to mine
> And just stay here in this moment
> For all the rest of time
> 
> Don't want to close my eyes
> I don't want to fall asleep
> Cause I'd miss you baby
> And I don't want to miss a thing
> Cause even when I dream of you
> The sweetest dream will never do
> I'd still miss you baby
> And I don't want to miss a thing
> 
> Don't want to close my eyes
> I don't want to fall asleep
> I don't want to miss a thing


I just heard this on the radio coming back from Aussie's.


----------



## mAlice

Rise ~Herb Alpert


----------



## cattitude

I like to dream yes, yes, right between my sound machine
On a cloud of sound I drift in the night
Any place it goes is right
Goes far, flies near, to the stars away from here

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
You don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away

Last night I held Aladdin's lamp
And so I wished that I could stay
Before the thing could answer me
Well, someone came and took the lamp away
I looked around, a lousy candle's all I found

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
Well, you don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away


----------



## jazz lady

She's got something that moves my soul
And she knows I'd love to love her
But she lets me down every time, can't make her mind
She's no one's lover
Tonight with me she'll be so inviting
I want her all for myself, aw

Temptation eyes, looking through my mind, my soul
Temptation eyes, you've got to love me, got to love me tonight
Got to love me baby yeah, mm

Oh wild-eyed innocence is just a game
But just the same my head is spinning
She's got a way to keep me on her side, it's just a ride
It's never ending
Tonight with me she'll be so exciting
I want her all for myself, oh

Temptation eyes, looking through my mind, my soul
Temptation eyes, you've got to love me, got to love me tonight
Can you feel it now.

Tonight with me she'll be so exciting, I want her all for myself, oh
Temptation eyes, looking through my mind, my soul
Temptation eyes, you've got to love me, got to love me tonight
Temptation eyes, looking through my mind, my soul
Temptation eyes, come on and love me, love me tonight.


----------



## RoseRed

I Am Woman lyrics
I Am Woman 

-Artist: Helen Reddy from "Helen Reddy's Greatest Hits": EMI ST 11467 
-peak Billboard position # 1 for 1 week in 1972 
-Words and Music by Helen Reddy and Ray Burton 


I am woman, hear me roar 
In numbers too big to ignore 
And I know too much to go back an' pretend 
'cause I've heard it all before 
And I've been down there on the floor 
No one's ever gonna keep me down again 

CHORUS 
Oh yes I am wise 
But it's wisdom born of pain 
Yes, I've paid the price 
But look how much I gained 
If I have to, I can do anything 
I am strong (strong) 
I am invincible (invincible) 
I am woman 

You can bend but never break me 
'cause it only serves to make me 
More determined to achieve my final goal 
And I come back even stronger 
Not a novice any longer 
'cause you've deepened the conviction in my soul 

CHORUS 

I am woman watch me grow 
See me standing toe to toe 
As I spread my lovin' arms across the land 
But I'm still an embryo 
With a long long way to go 
Until I make my brother understand 

Oh yes I am wise 
But it's wisdom born of pain 
Yes, I've paid the price 
But look how much I gained 
If I have to I can face anything 
I am strong (strong) 
I am invincible (invincible) 
I am woman 
Oh, I am woman 
I am invincible 
I am strong 

FADE 
I am woman 
I am invincible 
I am strong 
I am woman


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am woman
> I am invincible
> I am strong
> I am woman


  So appropriate!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> So appropriate!


I knew you would think so!


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> So appropriate!



No kidding!   
I think I'm in shock over that question thread.  I need to stay out of there.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> I think I'm in shock over that question thread. I need to stay out of there.


I need to stay out of there, too.  Not in shock - just so spun up I'm banging the keys on the keyboard a little harder than necessary.


----------



## RoseRed

It has turned into a total retardo-o-rama!


----------



## jazz lady

When a thread turns to religion, it usually does unfortunately.  It brings out very strong emotions and opinions that vastly differ.  Just light a match and watch out for the boom!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> When a thread turns to religion, it usually does unfortunately.  It brings out very strong emotions and opinions that vastly differ.  Just light a match and watch out for the boom!


Shall we syncronize our watches as to when it goes poof?


----------



## cattitude

Under my thumb
The girl who once had me down
Under my thumb
The girl who once pushed me around

It’s down to me
The difference in the clothes she wears
Down to me, the change has come,
She’s under my thumb

Ain’t it the truth babe? 

Under my thumb
The squirmin’ dog who’s just had her day
Under my thumb
A girl who has just changed her ways

It’s down to me, yes it is
The way she does just what she’s told
Down to me, the change has come
She’s under my thumb
Ah, ah, say it’s alright

Under my thumb
A siamese cat of a girl
Under my thumb
She’s the sweetest, hmmm, pet in the world

It’s down to me
The way she talks when she’s spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She’s under my thumb
Ah, take it easy babe
Yeah

It’s down to me, oh yeah
The way she talks when she’s spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She’s under my thumb
Yeah, it feels alright

Under my thumb
Her eyes are just kept to herself
Under my thumb, well i
I can still look at someone else

It’s down to me, oh that’s what I said
The way she talks when she’s spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She’s under my thumb
Say, it’s alright.

Say it’s all...
Say it’s all...

Take it easy babe
Take it easy babe
Feels alright
Take it, take it easy babe


----------



## RoseRed

@ Catt


----------



## meangirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> Under my thumb
> The girl who once had me down
> Under my thumb
> The girl who once pushed me around
> 
> It’s down to me
> The difference in the clothes she wears
> Down to me, the change has come,
> She’s under my thumb


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> I like to dream


Speaking of dreams... I had a doozey last night


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Speaking of dreams... I had a doozey last night






psssst....call me


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Under my thumb
> A siamese cat of a girl
> Under my thumb
> She’s the sweetest, hmmm, pet in the world


OMG!


----------



## tomchamp

Everytime that I look in the mirror
All these lines on my face gettin' clearer
The past is gone
It went by like **dusk** to dawn
Isn't that the way
Everybody's got their dues in life to pay

I know what nobody knows
Where it comes and where it goes
I know it's everybody's sin
You got to lose to know how to win

Half my life is in books' written pages
Live and learn from fools and from sages
You know it's true
All the things, come back to you

Sing with me, sing for the year
Sing for the laugh and sing for the tear
Sing with me, if it's just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good Lord will take you away
(x2)

Dream On, Dream On, Dream On,
Dream until your dreams come true
(x2)
Dream On, Dream On
Dream On, Dream On
Dream On, Dream On,
Dream On,oooooooooooooooooooohhhhh

Sing with me, sing for the year
Sing for the laugh and sing for the tear
Sing with me, if it's just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good Lord will take you away
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Wind it up, here comes the video
It's that song again
Turn it up, it's on the radio
Charge me up, I got electric eyes 

I won't fall down
Light me up
Just like a christmas tree
Or am I seeing things

Wind it up, turn it up
Charge me up, never stop
Wind me up, plug me in, turn me on
And give me rock'n'roll
Give me rock'n'roll

Strap me in to the rocket ship
I'm headin' for the sun
Tune me in to the mother ship
I must be seeing things

Wind it up, turn it up
Charge me up, please don't stop
Wind me up, plug me in, turn me on
And give me rock'n'roll

Rockarama, it's on the video
Rockarama on my radio
Rockarama on the stereo
Give me rock'n'roll ...

Plug me in jack to jack
Pin me to the wall
Hey leave that on, I'm on MTV
Now I'm seein' things

Wind it up, here comes that video
It's that song again
Turn me up, I'm on the radio
Or am I hearing things

Wind it up, turn it up
Charge me up, don't you stop
Wind me up, plug me in, turn me on
Give me rock'n'roll

Rockarama, it's on the video
Rockarama on my radio
Rockarama on the stereo
Give me rock'n'roll
Give me rock'n'roll

Rockarama, it's on the video
Rockarama on my radio
Rockarama on my stereo
Give me rock'n'roll ...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Wind it up, here comes the video
> It's that song again
> Turn it up, it's on the radio
> Charge me up, I got electric eyes
> 
> I won't fall down
> Light me up
> Just like a christmas tree
> Or am I seeing things
> 
> Wind it up, turn it up
> Charge me up, never stop
> Wind me up, plug me in, turn me on
> And give me rock'n'roll
> Give me rock'n'roll
> 
> Strap me in to the rocket ship
> I'm headin' for the sun
> Tune me in to the mother ship
> I must be seeing things
> 
> Wind it up, turn it up
> Charge me up, please don't stop
> Wind me up, plug me in, turn me on
> And give me rock'n'roll
> 
> Rockarama, it's on the video
> Rockarama on my radio
> Rockarama on the stereo
> Give me rock'n'roll ...
> 
> Plug me in jack to jack
> Pin me to the wall
> Hey leave that on, I'm on MTV
> Now I'm seein' things
> 
> Wind it up, here comes that video
> It's that song again
> Turn me up, I'm on the radio
> Or am I hearing things
> 
> Wind it up, turn it up
> Charge me up, don't you stop
> Wind me up, plug me in, turn me on
> Give me rock'n'roll
> 
> Rockarama, it's on the video
> Rockarama on my radio
> Rockarama on the stereo
> Give me rock'n'roll
> Give me rock'n'roll
> 
> Rockarama, it's on the video
> Rockarama on my radio
> Rockarama on my stereo
> Give me rock'n'roll ...


  You should be locked in @ 45 PSI


----------



## chaotic

I don't feel as if I know you
You take up all my time
The days are long and the night will throw you away
Coz the sun don't shine
Nobody ever mentions the weather can make or break your day
Nobody ever seems to remember life is a game we play 

We live in the shadows and we had the chance and threw it away
And it's never gonna be the same
Cos the years are following by like the rain
And it's never gonna be the same
'Til the life I knew comes to my house and says
Hello 

There ain't no sense in feeling lonely
They got no faith in you
But I've got a feeling you still owe me
So wipe the #### from your shoes
Nobody ever mentions the weather can make or break your day
Nobody ever seems to remember life is a game we play 

We live in the shadows and we had the chance and threw it away
And it's never gonna be the same
Cos the years are following by like the rain
And it's never gonna be the same
'Til the life I knew comes to my house and says
Hello 

Hello!
Hello!
Hello!
Hello!
It's good to be back


----------



## Agee

It's cold here in the city
It always seems that way
And I've been thinking about you almost everyday
Thinking about the good times
Thinking about the rain
Thinking about how bad it feels alone again

I'm sorry for the way things are in China
I'm sorry things ain't what they used to be
But more than anything else
I'm sorry for myself
'Cause you're not here with me

Our friends all ask about you
I say you're doing fine
And I expect to hear from you almost anytime
But they all know I'm crying
And I can't sleep at night
They all know I'm dying down deep inside

I'm sorry for all the lies I told you
I'm sorry for the things I didn't say
But more than anything else
I'm sorry for myself
I can't believe you went away

I'm sorry if I took some things for granted
I'm sorry for the chains I put on you
But more than anything else
I'm sorry for myself
For living without you


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You should be locked in @ 45 PSI


I thought you'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## jazz lady

I’ve been in and out of favour with lady luck
I gotta tell you
I’ve seen things I never wanted to see

I’ve got to get back on my feet
I feel like I’ve been sleeping
Sweet, sweet time
Has been a real good friend of mine

Waiting for that change of season
Oh the winter’s been so long
Searching for that rhyme or reason
You’ve just got to

Move on
Hold it together, move on
Life’s so short, move on
Only time will set you free
Just like me

You put your fears behind you
Better get yourself where you wanna be
I think of all the days and nights I spent crying
And I move on

I’ve been in and out of favour with love
Because I gotta tell you
I’ve been things I never wanted to be
And then some angel called me up
He told me I was sleeping
Said ’don’t waste time
’cos even angels say goodbye’

Waiting for that change of season
Oh the winter’s been so long
Searching for that rhyme or reason
You’ve just got to

Move on
Hold it together, move on
Life’s so short, move on
Only time will set you free
Just like me

You put your tears behind you
Better get yourself where you wanna be
I think of all the days and nights I spent crying
Endlessly

And oh, there goes another season
Getting hard to find a decent song to play
But oh, I guess I got my reasons
Everybody thinks I’m doing a.o.k.
They ought to know by now

Move on
Hold it together, move on
Life’s so short, move on
Only time will set you free
Just like me

And life you won’t wait for me

You put your tears behind you
Better get yourself where you wanna be
I think of all the days and nights I spent crying
Until my angel set me free

I’m gonna be lucky in love someday


----------



## LooseTooth

Turn out the lights 
The party's over 
They say that 
All good things must end 
Call it tonight 
The party's over 
And tomorrow starts 
The same old thing again 

But the crazy crazy party 
Never seen so many people 
Laughing dancing 
Look at you you're having fun 
But look at me 
I'm almost cryin' 
That don't keep her love from dyin' 
Misery cause for me the party's over 
Turn out the lights... 

Once I had a love undyin' 
I didn't keep it but I tried 
Life for me was just one party 
And then another 
I broke her heart so many times 
I had to have my parting wife 
I had to have my party 
Why broke her heart so many times 
But one day she said 
Sweetheart the party's over 
Turn out the lights...


----------



## meangirl

MAKING LOVE OUT OF NOTHING AT ALL
Air Supply

I know just how to whisper
And I know just how to cry
I know just where to find the answers
And I know just how to lie
I know just how to fake it
And I know just how to scheme
I know just when to face the truth
And then I know just when to dream
And I know just where to touch you
And I know just what to prove
I know when to pull you closer
And I know when to let you loose
And I know the night is fading
And I know the time's gonna fly
And I'm never gonna tell you everything I've gotta tell you
But I know I've gotta give it a try
And I know the roads to riches
And I know the ways to fame
I know all the rules and then I know how to break 'em
And I always know the name of the game
But I don't know how to leave you
And I'll never let you fall
And I don't know how you do it

Making love out of nothing at all
Out of nothing at all, out of nothing at all
Out of nothing at all, out of nothing at all
Out of nothing at all
Making love out of nothing at all

Everytime I see you all the rays of the sun are
Streaming through the waves in your hair
And every star in the sky is taking aim at
Your eyes like a spotlight
The beating of my heart is a drum, and it's lost
And it's looking for a rhythm like you
You can take the darkness at the pit of the night
And turn into a beacon burning endlessly bright
I've gotta follow it 'cause everything I know
Well, it's nothing 'til I give it to you
I can make the runner stumble
I can make the final block
I can make every tackle at the sound of the whistle
I can make all the stadiums rock
I can make tonight forever
Or I can make it disappear by the dawn
I can make you every promise that has ever been made
And I can make all your demons be gone
But I'm never gonna make it without you
Do you really wanna see me crawl
And I'm never gonna make it like you do

Making love out of nothing at all
Out of nothing at all, out of nothing at all
Out of nothing at all, out of nothing at all
Out of nothing at all, out of nothing at all
Out of nothing at all


----------



## LooseTooth

Are you popping Zyban and doing google searches for _"making love" lyrics_ again   

Don't recognize the song, but I like it


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Are you popping Zyban and doing google searches for _"making love" lyrics_ again
> 
> Don't recognize the song, but I like it



OMG!!   
I'll have you know..when I pop my Zyban it is more like this:

I Know What Boys Like

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I know what boys like
I've got what boys like

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I see them looking

I make them want me
I like to tease them
They want to touch me
I never let them

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I know what boys like, boys
like, boys like me

But you, you're special
I might let you
You're so much different
I might let you
Mmmmm would you like that
I might let you

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I liow what boys like
I know what's on their minds

I what what boya like
I know what guys want
They talk about me

I got my cat moves
That so upset them
Zippers and buttons
Fun to frustrate them
They get so angry
Like pouty children
Denied their candy
I laugh right at them

I know what buys like
I know what guys want
I know what boys like,
boys like, boys like me
Na, na, nya, nya, nya, nya..............

I feel sad now
I will let you
Sorry I teased you
I will let you
This time I mean it
I wil1 let you
Anything you want
You can trust me
I really want to
You can trust me
How would you like it
You can trust me


Sucker. Hmmmmm....

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I know what boys like, boys
like, boys like me

Gny, nya, gna nyah nya..............


----------



## LooseTooth

warped song!

Yer skeerin' me K.H.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> warped song!
> 
> Yer skeerin' me K.H.



I was just kidding!    

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 I Was Only Joking


Ever since I was a kid at school
I messed around with all the rules
Apologised then realised
I’m not different after all

Me and the boys thought we had it sussed
Valentinos all of us
My dad said we looked ridiculous
But boy we broke some hearts
In and out of jobs, running free
Waging war with society
Dumb blank faces stare back at me
But nothing ever changed

Promises made in the heat of the night
Creeping home before it got too light
I wasted all that precious time
And blamed it on the wine

Chorus:

I was only joking my dear
Looking for a way to hide my fear
What kind of fool was i
I could never win

Never found a compromise
Collected lovers like butterflies
Illusions of that grand first prize
Are slowly wearing thin
Susy baby you were good to me
Giving love unselfishly
But you took it all too seriously
I guess it had to end

(chorus)

Now you ask me if I’m sincere
That’s the question that I always fear
Verse seven is never clear
But I’ll tell you what you want to hear
I try to give you all you want
But giving love is not my strongest point
If that’s the case it’s pointless going on
I’d rather be alone
’cause what I’m doing must be wrong
Pouring my heart out in a song
Owning up for prosperity
For the whole damn world to see

Quietly now while I turn a page
Act one is over without costume change
The principal would like to leave the stage
The crowd don’t understand


----------



## morganj614

*Babe, baby, baby, I'm Gonna Leave You. 
I said baby, you know I'm gonna leave you. 
I'll leave you when the summertime, 
Leave you when the summer comes a-rollin' 
Leave you when the summer comes along. 

Baby, baby, I don't wanna leave you, 
I ain't jokin' woman, I got to ramble. 
Oh, yeah, baby, baby, I believin', 
We really got to ramble. 
I can hear it callin' me the way it used to do, 
I can hear it callin' me back home! 

Babe...I'm gonna leave you 
Oh, baby, you know, I've really got to leave you 
Oh I can hear it callin 'me 
I said don't you hear it callin' me the way it used to do? 

I know I never never never gonna leave your babe 
But I got to go away from this place, 
I've got to quit you, yeah 
Baby, ooh don't you hear it callin' me? 
Woman, woman, I know, I know 
It feels good to have you back again 
And I know that one day baby, it's really gonna grow, yes it is. 
We gonna go walkin' through the park every day. 
Come what may, every day 

It was really, really good. 
You made me happy every single day. 
But now... I've got to go away! 

Baby, baby, baby, baby 
That's when it's callin' me 
I said that's when it's callin' me back home...*


----------



## morganj614

*And if I say to you tomorrow,
Take my hand, child, come with me.
It’s to a castle I will take you,
Where what’s to be, they say will be.

*catch the wind, see us spin,
Sail away, leave today,
Way up high in the sky.
But the wind won’t blow,
You really shouldn’t go,
It only goes to show
That you will be mine
By takin’ our time. ooh!

And if you say to me tomorrow,
Oh what fun it all would be,
Then what’s to stop us, pretty baby,
But what is and what should never be.

* chorus

So if you wake up with the sunrise,
And all your dreams are still as new,
And happiness is what you need so bad,
Girl, the answer lies with you, yeah.

* chorus

Hey, oh
Oh the wind wont blow and we really shouldn’t go
And it only goes to show-ow-ow.
Catch the wind, we’re gonna see it spin
We’re gonna...sail, little girl
Do do do, bop bop a do-oh
My my my my my my yeah
Everybody I know seems to know me well
--but does anybody know I’m gonna move like hell
--but they’re never gonna know cause I move like hell.
(pick one...heh)*


----------



## mAlice

So the world goes round and round
with all you ever knew
They say the sky high above
Is Caribbean blue ...

If every man says all he can,
If every man is true,
Do I believe the sky above
Is Caribbean blue ...

If all you told was turned to gold,
If all you dreamed were new,
Imagine sky high above
In Caribbean blue ...


----------



## Agee

*Hey Catt...*

  

? just a gigolo and everywhere I go
People know the part I? playin'
Paid for every dance, sellin' each romance
Ooh, what they?e sayin?
There will come a day, and youth will pass away
What?l they say about me?
When the end comes I know they'll say just a gigolo
And life goes on without me

I? just a gigolo and everywhere I go
People know the part I? playin?
Paid for every dance, sellin' each romance
Ooh, what they?e sayin?
There will come a day and youth will pass away
What?l they say about me?
When the end comes I know they'll say just a gigolo
Life goes on without me, ?ause

Chorus:
I ain? got nobody
Nobody cares for me
Nobody, nobody cares for me
I? so sad and lonely
Sad and lonely, sad and lonely
Won? some sweet mama
Come and take a chance with me
?ause I ain? so bad
You know baby it? so lonesome all of the time
Even on the beat, only only on the beat
Bozdee bozdee bop didy bop

I ain? got nobody
Nobody cares for me
Nobody nobody

Humma la beeba la seeba la booba la
Humma la beeba la seeba la bop

Chorus 
Lonesome baby, lonesome all of the time
Even on the beat, Johnny, Johnny on the beat
Get low so, daddy, mama
Sonny said he? got nobody no ooh no...
Say now

Nobody, nobody (5x)
Nobody cares for me


----------



## cattitude

*Oh Airboy...*

Color me your color, baby.
Color me your car.
Color me your color, darling.
I know who you are.
Come up off your color chart.
I know where you're coming from.
Call me on the line.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me, my love, you can call me any day or night.
Call me!
Cover me with kisses, baby.
Cover me with love.
Roll me in designer sheets.
I'll never get enough.
Emotions come, I don't know why.
Cover up love's alibi.
Call me on the line.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me oh my love.
When you're ready we can share the wine.
Call me.
Ooh, he speaks the languages of love.
Ooh, amore, chiamami (chiamami).
Oo, appelle-moi, mon cherie (appelle-moi).
Anytime, anyplace, anywhere, anyway!
Anytime, anyplace, anywhere, any day, anyway!
Call me my love.
Call me, call me any anytime.
Call me for a ride.
Call me, call me for some overtime.
Call me my love.
Call me, call me in a sweet design.
Call me, call me for your lover's lover's alibi.
Call me on the line.
Call me, call me any anytime..
Call me.
Oh, call me, ooh ooh ah.
Call me my love.
Call me, call me any anytime.


:snicker:


----------



## tomchamp

You better you better you bet.

I call you on the telephone my voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes thing I should just go home but I'm dealing with a memory
that never forgets
I love to hear you say my name especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind and I drunk myself b-lind to the
sound of old T-Rex
To the sound of old T-Rex - who's next

[Chorus:]

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
A little is really alright
When you say come over and spend the night
Tonight

[Chorus: (as above)]

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying 'you better'
You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night with a neon light for a visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight can't make letting me in any easier
I know tha~t I been wearing crazy clothes and I look pretty crappy
Sometime
But my body feels so good and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

[Chorus: (as above)]
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

You like to dance and listen to the music
I like to sing with the band
You like your hands splashing in the ocean
Well I like my feet on the sand
Does anybody have it any better? 
Isn’t it easy to see just how well we fit together? 

When I start to sing the blues
You pull out my dancing shoes
I think you could be so good for me
You get brave when I get shy
Just another reason why
I think you could be so good for me
So good.

You like to drive like mario andretti
I like it taking my time
But let me say wherever you are going
You know it suits me just fine
Does anybody have it any better? 
Isn’t it easy to see just how well we fit together? 

When I start to sing the blues
You pull out my dancing shoes
I think you could be so good for me
You get brave when I get shy
Just another reason why
I think you could be so good for me
So good.

Could be so good for me
You could be so good
Could be so good
Could be so good for me.

You get brave when I get shy
Another reason why
You could be so good for
Good for me baby
Good for me baby
When I want to sing the blues
Good for me baby
Oh when I want to sing the blues
Good for me baby
You could be so good
Good for me baby
When I want to sing the blues
Good for me baby.


----------



## jazz lady

It’s not high finance, it’s called heart and soul
If it’s rock and roll, got to go, go, go, go, go
Gonna keep moving on up to the higher ground
Gonna keep on moving on up, I got to stand my ground
Gonna keep on moving on up, I wanna stick around
Won’t let the bastards grind me down
Won’t let the bastards grind me down
Won’t let the bastards grind me down

Call me raincheck in the afternoon
Call me raincheck, need a shot of rhythm and blues
Call me raincheck, on a golden autumn day
Call me raincheck, I won’t fade away, I won’t fade away
I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away, unless I want to

Can’t take my love away, ah ’cause it’s here to stay
If it fades away, come back another day
Gonna keep on moving on up to the higher ground
Gonna keep on moving on up, I wanna stick around
Gonna keep on moving on up, oh gonna stand my ground
Won’t let the bastards grind me down
Won’t let the bastards grind me down
Won’t let the bastards grind me down

My name is raincheck in the afternoon
My name is raincheck, need a shot of rhythm and blues
My name is raincheck, on a golden autumn day
My name is raincheck, and I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away
I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away, unless I want to

Move it up, move it up, move it up, move it up
Move it up, move it up, move it up, move it up
Move it up, move it up, move it up, move it up, move it up
Grind me down, grind me down, grind me down

My name is raincheck in the afternoon
My name is raincheck, need a shot of rhythm and blues
My name is raincheck, on a golden autumn day
My name is raincheck, and I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away
I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away, unless I want to

Put on your dancing shoes, dance away your blues
When I’m feeling like this, I got nothing to lose
Wanna keep on moving on up to the higher ground
Wanna keep on moving on up and I’ll stick around
Wanna keep on moving on up, got to stand my ground
Won’t let the bastards grind me down
Won’t let the bastards grind me down
Oh, won’t let the bastards grind me down

My name is raincheck in the afternoon
My name is raincheck, need a shot of rhythm and blues
My name is raincheck, on a golden autumn day
My name is raincheck, and I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away
I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away, unless I choose
I choose, I choose, I choose

No, I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away, I don’t fade away
Unless I choose, I choose, I choose
I choose, I choose, I choose
I choose, I choose, I choose
I choose, I choose, I choose
I choose, I choose, I choose
No, I won’t fade away, I won’t fade away, I don’t fade away
Unless I want to


----------



## jazz lady

(dancing) I’m having so much love
(dancing) too bad my back had gone
(dancing) boogie down with daddy now
I’d give my house in the country
If you’d slept it’s so funky

(music) I’m dancing in the street
(ooh music) I’ve torn the shoes from my feet
(romancing) it’s got me dirty and sweet
It’s got you reeling and rocking
Won’t you let the slender thing in

(rolling) I think it’s all I can do
(rolling) just got me feeling you too
(rolling) get a little take a little
Get a little back
Jumping john the great goose is gone
Got a lion in my hand
Got a charlie on my back

(john) I’m only dancing
(she turns me on) I’m only dancing
(she turns me on) oh get you with me
(don’t get me wrong) ah ha ha ha ha
(I’m only dancing, oh ho hooo)
(I’m only dancing, oh ho hooo)

(dancing) have you heard the news
(dancing) president has got the blues
(dancing) I tell you comfortably
If he gives it to you
He’d better take it from me

(said sir) I pick up the bones
(said sir) leave the numbers alone
(said sir) get off your telephone
Look the people in the eye
Tell them my oh my
Let your backbone slide
Buddy whistle and cry

(john)
(she turns me on) la la la la
(don’t get me wrong) hmm hm hm
(I’m only dancing, oh hooo)
(john) I’m only dancing
(she turns me on) ah ha ha I’m only dancing
(she turns me on) I lost my feel
(don’t get me wrong) I’m off on my way
(I’m only dancing, oh hooo) please dance with me
(I’m only dancing) please dance with me
(I’m only dancing, oh hooo)

(dancing, dancing, dancing, woh woh woh)
(dancing, dancing, dancing, woh woh woh)
(dancing, dancing, dancing, woh woh woh)
(dancing) I’m only (dancing) I’m only (dancing) I’m only (woh woh woh)
(dancing) I’m only (dancing) I’m only (dancing) I’m only (woh woh woh)
Can see no care
Lost my fear
Traped charlie dance on
(woh woh woh)
(woh woh woh)
He, he, he, he, he, he, he, cos
(woh woh woh)
Got white light
Got black light
Got white light
Lay you dance on
(woh woh woh)
I’m only, I’m only, I’m only
(woh woh woh)
I got, I got
(woh woh woh)
(woh woh woh)
(dancing) he
(dancing) he
(dancing) he
(woh woh woh) lay you dance on
(dancing) lay you dance on
(dancing) lay you dance on, hey
(woh woh woh)
(dancing)
(dancing)
(dancing)
(woh woh woh) gotta give me know
(dancing) gotta give me know
(dancing) gotta give me know
(dancing)
(woh woh woh)
(dancing) he he
(dancing) he he
(dancing)
(woh woh woh)
Lockit fine
Makin’ it mine
Lockit fine
Makin’ it mine
Lockit fine
Making it
(I’m only dancing mm mm)
(I’m only dancing, dancing, I’m only dancing, mm mm)
(I’m only dancing, dancing, I’m only dancing, mm mm)
(I’m only dancing, dancing, I’m only dancing, mm mm)
(I’m only dancing hey ya, dancing, hey, I’m dancing, mm mm)
Yes I am
(I’m only dancing, hey I’m dancing, hey dancing, mm mm)
(oh, I’m only dancing, oh, I’m only dancing, I’m only dancing mm mm)
Oh my baby


----------



## meangirl

Motley Crue

You know I’m a dreamer
But my heart’s of gold
I had to run away high
So I wouldn’t come home low

Just when things went right
It doesn’t mean they were always wrong
Just take this song and you’ll never feel
Left all alone

Take me to your heart
Feel me in your bones
Just one more night
And I’m comin’ off this
Long & winding road

I’m on my way
Well, I’m on my way
Home sweet home
Tonight tonight
I’m on my way
I’m on my way
Home sweet home

You know that I seem
To make romantic dreams
Up in lights, fallin’ off
The silver screen

My heart’s like an open book
For the whole world to read
Somtimes nothing--keeps me together
At the seams

I’m on my way
Well, I’m on my way
Home sweet home
Tonight tonight
I’m on my way
Just set me free
Home sweet home


----------



## meangirl

AC/DC


She was a fast machine,
She kept her motor clean,
She was the fastest damn woman that I ever seen,

She had sightless eyes,
Telling me no lies,
Knockin' me out with those American thighs,

Taking more than her share,
Had me fighting for air,
She told me to come, but I was already there,

'Cause the walls started shaking,
The earth was quaking,
My mind was achin',
And we were makin' it and you...

Shook me all night long,
Yeah you, shook me all night long.

Working double time on the seduction line,
She was one of a kind,
She's just mine all mine,

Wanted no applause,
It's just another cause,
Made a meal out of me, and come back for more,

Had to cool me down,
To take another round,
Now I'm back in the ring to take another swing

But the walls were shaking,
The earth was quaking,
My mind was aching,
And we were making it and you...

Shook me all night long,
Yeah you, shook me all night long,
Knocked me out, I said you
Shook me all night long,
Had me shaking and you,
Shook me all night long,
Well you shook me,
Well you shook me...

You really shook me and YOU!
Shook me all night long,
Aaaaahaaaahaaaah You...
Shook me all night long,
Yeah yeah you,
Shook me all night long,
You really got me and you,
Shook me all night long,
Yeah you shook me,
Yeah you shook me,
All night long.


----------



## tomchamp

There's something wrong with the world today
I don't know what it is
Something's wrong with our eyes

We're seeing things in a different way
And God knows it ain't His
It sure ain't no surprise
(YA!)

(Chorus)
We're livin' on the edge 
We're livin' on the edge
We're livin' on the edge
We're livin' on the edge

There's someting wrong with the world today
The lightbulb's gettin' dimmed
There's meltdown in the sky

If you can judge a wise man
By the color of his skin
Then mister, you're a better man than I

(Chorus)
We're Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'
Livin' on the edge
You can't help yourself from fallin'

Tell me what you think about our sit-u-a-tion
Complication - aggravation
Is getting to you

If chicken little tells you that the sky is fallin'
Even if it wasn't would you still come crawling
Back again - I bet you would my friend
Again & Again & Again & Again & Again

Tell me what you think about our situation
Complication - aggravation
Is getting to you

If chicken little tells you that the sky is fallin'
Even if it wasn't would you still come crawling
Back again - I bet you would my friend
Again & Again & Again & Again

Something right with the world today
And everybody knows it's wrong
But we can tell 'em no
Or we could let it go
But I would rather be a hanging on

(Chorus)
yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

 :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Sometimes I think life is just a rodeo,
The trick is to ride and make it to the bell.
But there is a place, sweet as you will ever know,
In music and love, and things you never tell.
You see it in their face, secrets on the telephone,
A time out of time, for you and no one else.

CHORUS:
Hey let's go all over the world,
Rock and Roll Girls, Rock and Roll Girls.

Yeah, yeah, yeah!

If I had my way, I'd shuffle off to Buffalo;
Sit by the lake, and watch the world go by.
Ladies in the sun, listenin' to the radio,
Like flowers on the sand, a rainbow in my mind.

CHORUS
CHORUS
CHORUS

Yeah, yeah yeah!
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Artist: Deep Purple Lyrics 
 Song: Smoke On The Water Lyrics


 We all came out to Montreux 
On the Lake Geneva shoreline 
To make records with a mobile 
We didn't have much time 
Frank Zappa and the Mothers 
Were at the best place around 
But some stupid with a flare gun 
Burned the place to the ground 
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky 

They burned down the gambling house 
It died with an awful sound 
Funky Claude was running in and out 
Pulling kids out the ground 
When it all was over 
We had to find another place 
But Swiss time was running out 
It seemed that we would lose the race 
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky 

We ended up at the Grand Hotel 
It was empty cold and bare 
But with the Rolling truck Stones thing just outside 
Making our music there 
With a few red lights and a few old beds 
We make a place to sweat 
No matter what we get out of this 
I know we'll never forget 
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky


----------



## tomchamp

Well I've been up to the mountain
Seen the ashes down below
I had breakfast with the wise man
He told me what he thought I should know
And I've been to bed with Jezebel
And I found the well was deep
And I'd trade in my ambitions
For a warmer place to sleep

Well I've seen the heart of darkness
Read the writing on the wall
And the voice out in the desert
Was the voice out in the hall
And once he called me Abel
And once he called me Cain
And for forty days and forty nights
I slept out in the rain

[Chorus:]
Girl can you share your warm bed tonight
I need to find a safe retreat
Someplace where they can't see my eyes
I need to find a warmer place to sleep

Well I rested in the devil's arms
I've chased the hounds of hell
I played truth or dare with the angels
And as far as I can tell
That a heart of gold ain't no better
Than a heart torn from the street
And I'd trade in my heart of stone
For a warmer place to sleep

[Chorus]
 :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Red Hot Chili Peppers 

City Of Angels 

 Sometimes I feel like I don't have a partner
Sometimes I feel like my only friend is the city I live in
The city of angels
As lonely as i am
Together we cry

I drive on the streets cuz she's my compainion
I walk through the hills cuz she knows who I am
She sees my good deeds
And she kisses the winded
And I've never worry
Now that is a lie

And I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take the road away
And I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take the road away yea yea yea

It's hard to believe that there is nobody out there
It's hard believe that I'm all alone
At least I have heard of the city
She loves me
As lonely as I am
Together we cry

And I don't ever wanan feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take the road away
And I don't ever wanna feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take the road away yea yea ye-yea
Oh no no no
Yea ye-yea
Love me I say yea ye-yea

*Chorus sings*
Is where I drew some blood
*Chorus sings*
I could not get enough
*Chorus sings*
Forgot about my love
*Chorus sings*
I get my life away
Yeah yeah ye-yeah
Oh no no no
Yeah ye-yeah
Oh no no
I said yea ye-yea
I'll stay


----------



## tomchamp

The photographer smiles
Take a break for a while
Take a rest, do your very best
Take five, honey 

You search in your bag
Light up a ###
Think it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive honey 

Hey when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All of your blue money 

Do do you do . . . etc. 

Well the cameraman smiles
Take a break for a while
Do your best, do your very best
Take five, honey 

You search in your bag
Light up a ###
Say it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive honey 

When this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go on out and spend
All of your blue money 

Do do you do . . . etc. 

Blue money
Breau money
Juice money
Loose money
Blue money, honey
Breau money.
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

The photographer smiles
Take a break for a while
Take a rest, do your very best
Take five, honey 

You search in your bag
Light up a ###
Think it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive honey 

Hey when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All of your blue money 

Do do you do . . . etc. 

Well the cameraman smiles
Take a break for a while
Do your best, do your very best
Take five, honey 

You search in your bag
Light up a ###
Say it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive honey 

When this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go on out and spend
All of your blue money 

Do do you do . . . etc. 

Blue money
Breau money
Juice money
Loose money
Blue money, honey
Breau money.


----------



## meangirl

Hey Ya 

OutKast 


1, 2, 3, go! 

My baby don't mess around 
Because she loves me so
And this I know fa sho (Uh!) 
But does she really wanna 
But can't stand to see me walk out the do' 
Don't try to fight the feeling 
'Cause the thought alone 
Is killing me right now (Uh!) 
Thank God for Mom and Dad 
For sticking two together 
'Cause we don't know how 

Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 

You think you've got it 
Oh, you think you've got it 
But got it just don't get it 
Til theres's nothing at all (Ah!) 
We get together 
Oh, we get together 
But separate's always better 
When there's feelings involved (Oh!) 
If what they say is "nothing is forever," 
Then what makes 
Then what makes 
Then what makes 
Then what makes 
Then what makes (What makes? What makes?) 
Love the exception? 
So why oh, why oh 
Why oh, why oh, why oh 
Are we so in denial 
When we know we're not happy here? 

(Ya'll don't want to hear me 
You just want to dance 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya) 

Oh oh! 
Oh oh! 
Don't want to meet your daddy (Oh oh!) 
Just want you in my Caddy (Oh oh! Oh oh!) 
Don't want to meet your momma (Oh oh!) 
Just want to make you come-a (Oh oh!) 
I'm (Oh oh!) 
I'm (Oh oh!) 
I'm just being honest (Oh oh!) 
I'm just being honest 

Hey! Alright now! 
Alright now, fellas! (Yeah!) 
Now what's cooler than being cool? (Ice cold!) 
I can't hear ya! 
I say what's, what's cooler than being cool? (Ice cold!) 
Alright! (15x) 

Okay now, ladies! (Yeah!) 
Now we gon' break this thing down in just a few seconds 
Now don't have me break this thing down for nothin! 
Now I wanna see ya'll on ya'll baddest behavior! 
Lend me some sugar! 
I am your neighbor! 
Ah! Here we go! Uh! 

Shake it, sh-shake it (Oh oh!) 
Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it, shake it 
Sh-shake it (Oh oh!) 
Shake it like a polaroid picture 
Shake it, sh-shake it (Hey ya!) 
Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it, shake it 
Shake it, sh-shake it (Shake it sugar!) 
Shake it like a polaroid picture 

(Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it, shake it 
Sh-shake it 
Shake it like a polaroid picture 
Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it, shake it 
Shake it, sh-shake it 
Shake it like a polaroid picture) 

Now all Beyonce's and Lucy Lui's and baby dolls 
Get on the floor 
Get on the floor 
You know what to do 
You know what to do 
You know what to do 

Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya 
Hey Ya.. Hey Ya....


----------



## tomchamp

*Never Break The Chain!*

Listen to the wind blow, watch the sun rise

Run in the shadows
Damn your love, damn your lies

And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain

Listen to the wind blow, down comes the night

Run in the shadows
Damn your love, damn your lies

Break the silence
Damn the dark, damn the light

And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain


 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

*Repeat!*

Rock on- gold dust woman
Take your silver spoon
And dig your grave

Heartless challenge
Pick your path and I'll pray

Wake up in the morning
See your sunrise- loves- to go down
Lousy lovers- pick their prey
But they never cry out loud

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pick up the pieces and go home.

Rock on- ancient woman <- Should be Rock on - Ancient Queen
Follow those who pale
In your shadow

Rulers make bad lovers
You better put your kingdom up for sale

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pickup the pieces and go home. 

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Go Your Own Way Lyrics
Artist(Band):Fleetwood Mac Review The Song (0)



Go Your Own Way Fleetwood Mac Lindsey Buckingham 

Lovin’ you...Isn't the right thing to do 
How can I ever change things ...That I feel 

If I could ... Maybe I'd give you my world 
How can I ... When you won't take it from me 

Chorus: You can go your own way Go your own way 
You can call it ... Another lonely day 
You can go your own way Go your own way 

Tell me why ... Everything turned around 
Packing up ... Shackin’ up’s all you wanna do 

If I could ... Baby I'd give you my world 
Open up ... Everything's waiting for you 

Chorus
(Instrumental solo)


----------



## tomchamp

Written by Christine McVie. 


If you wake up and don't want to smile,
If it takes just a little while,
Open your eyes and look at the day,
You'll see things in a different way.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

Why not think about times to come,
And not about the things that you've done,
If your life was bad to you,
Just think what tomorrow will do.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

All I want is to see you smile,
If it takes just a little while,
I know you don't believe that it's true,
I never meant any harm to you.

Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
It'll be, better than before,
Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.

Don't you look back,
Don't you look back.


----------



## meangirl

*Lmao*

Savatage


baby better get it straight
i'm a nasty kinda date
i like to do it hard
crack the whip
till you're scarred

down - down on your knees
give a kiss and a squeeze
yea - like you to open wide
baby baby gonna come inside, yeah yeah

the whip is gonna get you
drop you to your knees
the whip is gonna get you
drop you to your knees
down on your knees

baby - baby - don't you go
can't you see i want some more
with the whip in my hand
got you at my command, yeah

down - down on your knees
give a kiss and a squeeze
yea - i'm gonna stay up late
my baby won't have to wait

the whip is gonna get you
drop you to your knees
the whip is gonna get you
drop you to your knees
No!

the whip is gonna get you
drop you to your knees
the whip is gonna get you
drop you to your knees
Oh, yeah!


----------



## virgovictoria

*Heard this today...  Forgot how much I dig it...*

Dude really had it bad....  

Eric Clapton - "Bell Bottom Blues"

Bell bottom blues, you made me cry.
I don’t want to lose this feeling.
And if I could choose a place to die
It would be in your arms.

Do you want to see me crawl across the floor to you? 
Do you want to hear me beg you to take me back? 
I’d gladly do it because
I don’t want to fade away.
Give me one more day, please.
I don’t want to fade away.
In your heart I want to stay.

It’s all wrong, but it’s all right.
The way that you treat me baby.
Once I was strong but I lost the fight.
You won’t find a better loser.

Chorus

Chorus

Bell bottom blues, don’t say goodbye.
I’m sure we’re gonna meet again,
And if we do, don’t you be surprised
If you find me with another lover.

Chorus

I don’t want to fade away.
Give me one more day please.
I don’t want to fade away.
In your heart I long to stay.


----------



## tomchamp

Well, beat the drum and hold the phone - the sun came out today!
We're born again, there's new grass on the field.
A-roundin' third, and headed for home, it's a brown-eyed handsome man;
Anyone can understand the way I feel.

CHORUS:
Oh, put me in, Coach - I'm ready to play today;
Put me in, Coach - I'm ready to play today;
Look at me, I can be Centerfield.

Well, I spent some time in the Mudville Nine, watchin' it from the bench;
You know I took some lumps when the Mighty Case struck out.
So Say Hey Willie, tell Ty Cobb and Joe DiMaggio;
Don't say "it ain't so", you know the time is now.

CHORUS

Yeah! I got it, I got it!

Got a beat-up glove, a homemade bat, and brand-new pair of shoes;
You know I think it's time to give this game a ride.
Just to hit the ball and touch 'em all - a moment in the sun;
(pop) It's gone and you can tell that one goodbye!

CHORUS
CHORUS
Yeah!


----------



## meangirl

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Dude really had it bad....
> 
> Eric Clapton - "Bell Bottom Blues"
> 
> 
> I don’t want to fade away.
> Give me one more day please.
> I don’t want to fade away.
> In your heart I long to stay.



I haven't heard it in forever! Good one VV!


----------



## virgovictoria

tomchamp said:
			
		

> The photographer smiles
> Take a break for a while
> Take a rest, do your very best
> Take five, honey



:giggle:

  Maybe follow your own advice???  (you posted this back to back)


----------



## meangirl

I DON'T KNOW WHY 

All day long you're asking me what I see in you 
All day long I'm answering but what good does it do? 
I have nothing to explain 
I just love you, love you, and I'll tell you once again 

I don't know why I love you like I do 
I don't know why, I just do 
I don't know why you thrill me like you do 
I don't know why, you just do 

You never seem to want my romancing 
The only time you hold me is when we're dancing 

I don't know why I love you like I do 
I don't know why, I just do 

You never seem to want my romancing 
The only time you hold me is when we're dancing 

I don't know why I love you like I do 
I don't know why, I just do


----------



## tomchamp

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can't go on like this too long

{Chorus:}
This time you've gone too far 
I told you 
This time you've gone too far 
I told you 

Don't talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that's the place it goes

[Chorus]

I'm digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
To find the places we got hurt
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Hi there *MG*  
I'm on my way, I'm making it
I've got to make it show, yeah
So much larger than life
I'm going to watch it growing

The place where I come from is a small town
They think so small
They use small words
But not me
I'm smarter than that
I worked it out
I've been stretching my mouth
To let those big words come right out

I've had enough, I'm getting out
To the city, the big big city
I'll be a big noise with all the big boys
There's so much stuff I will own
And I will pray to a big god
As I kneel in the big church

Big time
I'm on my way, I'm making it
Bg time big time
I've got to make it show, yeah
Bg time big time
So much larger than life
Big time
I'm going to watch it growing
Big time

My parties have all big names
And I greet them with the widest smile
Tell them how my life is one big adventure
And always they're amazed
When I show them round my house to my bed
I had it made like a mountain range
With a snow-white pillow for my big fat head
And my heaven will be a big hell
And I will walk through the front door

Big time
I'm on my way, I'm making it
Big time big time
I've got to make it show, yeah
Big time big time
So much larger than life
Big time
I'm going to watch it growing
Big time big time
My car is getting bigger
Big time
My house is getting bigger
Big time
My eyes are getting bigger
Big time
And my mouth
Big time
My belly is getting bigger
Big time
And my bank account
Big time
Look at my circumstance
Big time
And the bulge in my big big big big big big big 
big big big big big big big 

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Solsbury Hill


Climbing up on Solsbury Hill
I could see the city light
Wind was blowing, time stood still
Eagle flew out of the night

He was something to observe
Came in close, I heard a voice
Standing stretching every nerve
I had to listen had no choice

I did not believe the information
Just had to trust imagination
My heart was going boom boom, boom
"Son," he said, "Grab your things, I've come to take you home."

To keeping silence I resigned
My friends would think I was a nut
Turning water into wine
Open doors would soon be shut

So I went from day to day
Tho' my life was in a rut
'Till I thought of what I'd say
Which connection I should cut

I was feeling part of the scenery
I walked right out of the machinery
My heart was going boom boom boom
"Hey," he said, "grab your things, I've come to take you home."
Yeah back home

When illusion spin her net
I'm never where I want to be
And liberty she pirouette
When I think that I am free

Watched by empty silhouettes
Who close their eyes, but still can see
No one taught them etiquette
I will show another me

Today I don't need a replacement
I'll tell them what the smile on my face meant
My heart was going boom boom boom
"Hey," I said, "You can keep my things, they've come to take me home."


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

:guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar: 


you could have a steam train
if you'd just lay down your tracks
you could have an aeroplane flying
if you bring your blue sky back

all you do is call me
I'll be anything you need

you could have a big dipper
going up and down, all around the bends
you could have a bumper car, bumping
this amusement never ends

I want to be your sledgehammer
why don't you call my name
oh let me be your sledgehammer
this will be my testimony
show me round your fruitcage
'cos I will be your honey bee
open up your fruitcage
where the fruit is as sweet as can be

I want to be your sledgehammer
why don't you call my name
you'd better call the sledgehammer
put your mind at rest
I'm going to be-the sledgehammer
this can be my testimony
I'm your sledgehammer
let there be no doubt about it

sledge sledge sledgehammer

I've kicked the habit
shed my skin
this is the new stuff
I go dancing in, we go dancing in
oh won't you show for me
and I will show for you
show for me, I will show for you
yea, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, I do mean you
only you
you've been coming through
going to build that power
build, build up that power, hey
I've been feeding the rhythm
I've been feeding the rhythm
going to feel that power, build in you
come on, come on, help me do
yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, you
I've been feeding the rhythm
I've been feeding the rhythm
it's what we're doing, doing
all day and night


----------



## tomchamp

*Last PG!*

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me

I am standing up at the water's edge in my dream
I cannot make a single sound as you scream
it can't be that cold, the ground is still warm to touch
yeah, we touch
this place is so quiet, sensing that storm

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me

well I've seen them buried in a sheltered place in this town
they tell you that this rain can sting, and look down
there is no blood around see no sign of pain
hay ay ay no pain
seeing no red at all, see no rain

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me

red rain-
putting the pressure on much harder now
to return again and again
just let the red rain splash you
let the rain fall on your skin
I come to you defences down
with the trust of a child

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me
and I can't watch any more
no more denial
it's so hard to lay down in all of this
red rain is coming down
red rain is pouring down
red rain is coming down all over me
I see it
red rain is coming down
red rain is pouring down
red rain is coming down all over me
I'm bathing in it
red rain coming down
red rain is coming down
red rain is coming down all over me
I'm begging you
red rain coming down
red rain coming down
red rain coming down
red rain coming down
over me in the red red sea
over me
over me
red rain
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Scorpions


Time, it needs time 
To win back your love again. 
I will be there, I will be there. 

Love, only love 
Can bring back your love someday. 
I will be there, I will be there. 

Fight, babe, I'll fight 
To win back your love again. 
I will be there, I will be there. 

Love, only love 
Can break down the walls someday. 
I will be there, I will be there. 

If we'd go again 
All the way from the start, 
I would try to change 
The things that killed our love. 

Your pride has build a wall, so strong 
That I can't get through. 
Is there really no chance 
To start once again? 
I'm loving you. 

Try, baby try 
To trust in my love again. 
I will be there, I will be there. 

Love, your love 
Just shouldn't be thrown away. 
I will be there, I will be there. 

If we'd go again 
All the way from the start, 
I would try to change 
The things that killed our love. 

Your pride has build a wall, so strong 
That I can't get through. 
Is there really no chance 
To start once again? 

If we'd go again 
All the way from the start, 
I would try to change 
The things that killed our love. 

Yes I've hurt your pride, and I know 
What you've been through. 
You should give me a chance 
This can't be the end. 

I'm still loving you. 
I'm still loving you, 
I need your love. 
I'm still loving you. 
Still loving you, baby...


----------



## meangirl

Queen

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy? 
Caught in a landslide, No escape from reality 
Open your eyes, Look up to the skies and see, 
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy 
Because I'm easy come, easy go, Little high, little low 
Any way the wind blows doesn't really matter to me, to me 

Mama, just killed a man, Put a gun against his head 
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead 
Mama, life had just begun 
But now I've gone and thrown it all away 
Mama, ooh, Didn't mean to make you cry 
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow 
carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters 

Too late, my time has come 
Sends shivers down my spine, body's aching all the time 
Goodbye, ev'rybody, I've got to go 
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth 
Mama, ooh, I don't want to die 
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all 

I see a little silhouetto of a man 
Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the Fandango 
Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very fright'ning me 
(Galileo.) Galileo. (Galileo.) Galileo, Galileo figaro 
Magnifico. I'm just a poor boy and nobody loves me 
He's just a poor boy from a poor family 
Spare him his life from this monstrosity 
Easy come, easy go, will you let me go 
Bismillah! No, we will not let you go 
(Let him go!) Bismillah! We will not let you go 
(Let him go!) Bismillah! We will not let you go 
(Let me go.) Will not let you go 
(Let me go.) Will not let you go. (Let me go.) Ah 
No, no, no, no, no, no, no. 
(Oh mama mia, mama mia.) Mama mia, let me go 
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, for me, for me 

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye 
So you think you can love me and leave me to die 
Oh, baby, can't do this to me, baby 
Just gotta get out, just gotta get right outta here 

Nothing really matters, Anyone can see 
Nothing really matters 
Nothing really matters to me 

Any way the wind blows


----------



## LooseTooth

"Party on Garth"  
"Party on Wayne"


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> "Party on Garth"
> "Party on Wayne"



  Who is Wayne?


----------



## meangirl

GARTH BROOKS 

"The Thunder Rolls"

Three thirty in the morning 
Not a soul insight 
The city's lookin' like a ghost town 
On a moonless summer night 
Raindrops on the windshield 
There's a storm moving in 
He's headin' back from somewhere 
That he never should have been 
And the thunder rolls 
And the thunder rolls 

Every light is burnin' 
In a house across town 
She's pacin' by the telephone 
In her faded flannel gown 
Askin' for miracle 
Hopin' she's not right 
Prayin' it's the weather 
That's kept him out all night 
And the thunder rolls 
And the thunder rolls 

The thunder rolls 
And the lightnin' strikes 
Another love grows cold 
On a sleepless night 
As the storm blows on 
Out of control 
Deep in her heart 
The thunder rolls 

She's waitin' by the window 
When he pulls into the drive 
She rushes out to hold him 
Thankful he's alive 
But on the wind and rain 
A strange new perfume blows 
And the lightnin' flashes in her eyes 
And he knows that she knows 
And the thunder rolls 
And the thunder rolls 

The thunder rolls 
And the lightnin' strikes 
Another love grows cold 
On a sleepless night 
As the storm blows on 
Out of control 
Deep in her heart 
The thunder rolls 

[3rd Verse:]
She runs back down the hallway 
To the bedroom door 
She reaches for the pistol 
Kept in the dresser drawer 
Tells the lady in the mirror 
He won't do this again 
Cause tonight will be the last time 
She'll wonder where he's been


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> Who is Wayne?



This was one of the big songs on the sound track for "Wayne's World"


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> This was one of the big songs on the sound track for "Wayne's World"



Oh yeah DUH :silly:   I thought it was another country singer.


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> My name is meangirl and I'm a :silly:    K.H.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> my name is LT and I want a



You need it!


----------



## FromTexas

Feel so bad
Feel like a ballgame on a rainy day
I tell you I feel so bad
Feel like a ballgame on a rainy day
Since I lost my baby
I shake my head and walk away (walk away)

Sometime I wanna stay here
Then again I wanna leave
Sometime I wanna leave here
Then again I wanna stay
I just can't make my mind up
I shake my head and walk away (walk away)

I'm trying to tell you people
Tell you just how I feel
I'm trying to tell you people
Trying to tell you just how I feel
I feel so bad (yes I do)
My baby gave me a dirty deal


Oh I feel so bad
Feel like a ballgame on a rainy day (yes I do)
I feel so bad
Feel like a ballgame on a rainy rainy rainy day
Since I lost my baby
I shake my head and walk away (I just walk away)

Sometime I wanna stay here
Then again I wanna leave (yes I do)
Sometime I wanna leave here
Then again I wanna stay (alright)
Well since I've got my clothes packed
I'll catch a train and ride away (gonna ride away)

I'm gonna ride away
I'm gonna leave her
I'm so lonely
I feel so bad
I'm gonna leave this town
Oh yeah
I can't stay no longer
Feel so bad


----------



## FromTexas

Wow! Found a great new blues artist.  Candye Kane.   Go check her stuff out Kwillia/Jazz/Catt... then read her bio! 

Good music... and she has been down all right...


----------



## meangirl

BIG JIM WALKER 
Jim Croce

Uptown's got it's hustlers. The bowry's got it's bums. 
42nd street got Big Jim Walker. He's a pool shootin son of a gun. 
He 'bout as big and dumb as a man can come 
But he's stronger than a country horse. 
And when all the bad folks get together at night 
You know they all call Big Jim boss. Just because. 

They say you don't tug on Superman's cape. 
You don't spit into the wind. 
You don't pull the mask off the ol' Lone Ranger 
and you don't mess around with Jim. 

Now outta south Alabama came a country boy 
He said I'm lookin' for a man named Jim. 
I'm a pool shootin' boy. My name is Willie McCoy 
But back home they call me Slim. 
Now I'm a lookin' for the king of 42nd street 
He' drivin' a drop top Cadillac 
Last week he took all my money 
And it may sound funny, but I come to get my money back 
And everybody said, "hey Jack" don't ya know. 


They say you don't tug on Superman's cape. 
You don't spit into the wind. 
You don't pull the mask off the ol' Lone Ranger 
and you don't mess around with Jim. 

Now a hush fell over the pool room 
When Jimmy come boppin' in off the street. 
And when the cuttin' was done the only part that wasn't bloody 
Was the bopttoms of the big man's feet. 
Yeah he was cut in hundred places and he was shot in a couple more 
And you better believe it was a different kinda story 
When Big Jim hit the floor. awwww huh. 


They say you don't tug on Superman's cape. 
You don't spit into the wind. 
You don't pull the mask off the ol' Lone Ranger 
and you don't mess around with SLIM. 

(spoken) 
Yeah Big Jim got his hat. 
found out where it's at.
And it's not bhustling people strange to you. 
Even if you do have a two-piece, custom-made, pool cue. 


They say you don't tug on Superman's cape. 
You don't spit into the wind. 
You don't pull the mask off the ol' Lone Ranger 
and you don't mess around with Slim


----------



## jazz lady

*Oh my god, oh my god, oh my goooooooooooooooooooooooodddd...*

Elvis has left the building.  Has there EVER been a more surreal night than tonight? I am going to have some WILD azz dreams tonight. 

And Chopin vodka ROCKS!  

Wise men say only fools rush in
But I can’t help falling in love with you
Shall I stay
Would it be a sin
If I can’t help falling in love with you

Like a river flows surely to the sea
Darling so it goes
Some things are meant to be
Take my hand, take my whole life too
For I can’t help falling in love with you

Like a river flows surely to the sea
Darling so it goes
Some things are meant to be
Take my hand, take my whole life too
For I can’t help falling in love with you
For I can’t help falling in love with you


----------



## Rondevous

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Elvis has left the building.  Has there EVER been a more surreal night than tonight? I am going to have some WILD azz dreams tonight.





			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> And Chopin vodka ROCKS!
> 
> Wise men say only fools rush in
> But I can’t help falling in love with you
> Shall I stay
> Would it be a sin
> If I can’t help falling in love with you
> 
> Like a river flows surely to the sea
> Darling so it goes
> Some things are meant to be
> Take my hand, take my whole life too
> For I can’t help falling in love with you
> 
> Like a river flows surely to the sea
> Darling so it goes
> Some things are meant to be
> Take my hand, take my whole life too
> For I can’t help falling in love with you
> For I can’t help falling in love with you




*I know what you mean.*


----------



## jazz lady

Rondevous said:
			
		

> *I know what you mean.*


Yes, you do, don't you?    

Thanks for the VERY interesting night.    I'm going to take my tipsy and tired butt to bed now.


----------



## Rondevous

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, you do, don't you?
> 
> Thanks for the VERY interesting night.  I'm going to take my tipsy and tired butt to bed now.


Me too.

Don't dream off pee-pee pants man, and most of all, don't forget Elvis wears Tighty Whiteys.

Night Night.


----------



## jazz lady

Rondevous said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> Don't dream off pee-pee pants man, and most of all, don't forget Elvis wears Tighty Whiteys.
> 
> Night Night.


  I will never, ever, EVER forget either one.   

Good night!


----------



## Rondevous

Meanwhile, the whole forum collectively say’s WTF are these two talking about.

I'M OUTA HERE.


----------



## jazz lady

Rondevous said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, the whole forum collectively say’s WTF are these two talking about.
> 
> I'M OUTA HERE.


There will be a few who know.   

I'm outta here for real this time too.  Nighty-night!


----------



## Ken King

*George Strait - I cross my heart*

Having recently celebrated our anniversary, this one is for the wife.

_Our love is unconditional
We knew it from the start
I can see it in your eyes
You can feel it from my heart
from here on after
Let’s stay the way we are right now
And share all the love and laughter
That a lifetime will allow

Chorus:
I cross my heart
And promise to
Give all I’ve got to give
To make all your dreams come true
In all the world
You’ll never find
A love as true as mine

You will always be the miracle
That makes my life complete
And as long as there’s still breath in me
I’ll make yours just as sweet
As we look into the future
It’s as far as we can see
So let’s make each tomorrow
Be the best that it can be

Chorus

And if along the way we find a day
It starts to storm
You’ve got the promise of my love
To keep you warm_


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:
			
		

> Having recently celebrated our anniversary, this one is for the wife.


Again, congratulations to you both.


----------



## BuddyLee

*RAMONES LYRICS

**"Rockaway Beach"*

Up on the roof, out on the street
Down in the playground the hot concrete
Busride is too slow
They blast out the disco on the radio

Rock Rock Rockaway Beach
Rock Rock Rockaway Beach
We can hitch a ride
To Rockaway Beach

It's not hard, not far to reach
We can hitch a ride
To Rockaway Beach


----------



## meangirl

*"What Makes You Tick"*


I'll find out just what it is,
I'll find out what makes you tick tock tick tock,
I'll find out just what it is,
I'll find out what makes you tick tock tick tock.

You've got no chance of getting bored,
You've got our consciences to play with,
You've got the masses and the hordes,
Just waiting for you to tell them how to live.

I can take my time, take my time,
Take my time, take my time [x3]

I've got the time to take my time [x3]
I've got the time to...

I'll find out just what it is,
I'll find out what makes you tick tock tick tock.

You built your house on promised land,
You've got no chance of getting moved along,
You've got the whole world in your hands,
A million people trying to sing your song.

I can take my time, take my time,
Take my time, take my time [x3]

I've got the time to take my time [x3]
I've got the time to [x4]

I'll find out,
Take the time,

From now I'm never getting bored,
'Cos I've just stolen what they wouldn't give,
And now I'm happier than before,
With no-one showing me the way to,
Tick tock...


----------



## jazz lady

Rondevous said:
			
		

> don't forget Elvis wears Tighty Whiteys.


I am SO glad I didn't see that, but I still can't forget what I DID see.  Remind me not to sit at that table EVER again. 

Elvis lives!
<img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a315/jazu4ea/Rondevous/IMG_0036.jpg">


----------



## tomchamp

So, so you think you can tell
Heaven from Hell,
Blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field
From a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?

Did they get you to trade
Your heros for ghosts?
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange
A walk on part in a war,
For a lead role in a cage?

How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls
Swimming in a fish bowl,
Year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have we found?
The same old fears.
Wish you were here.
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## remaxrealtor

tomchamp said:
			
		

> So, so you think you can tell
> Heaven from Hell,
> Blue skies from pain.
> Can you tell a green field
> From a cold steel rail?
> A smile from a veil?
> Do you think you can tell?
> 
> Did they get you to trade
> Your heros for ghosts?
> Hot ashes for trees?
> Hot air for a cool breeze?
> Cold comfort for change?
> And did you exchange
> A walk on part in a war,
> For a lead role in a cage?
> 
> How I wish, how I wish you were here.
> We're just two lost souls
> Swimming in a fish bowl,
> Year after year,
> Running over the same old ground.
> What have we found?
> The same old fears.
> Wish you were here.
> :guitar:  :guitar:



Great tune!


----------



## tomchamp

Into the distance, a ribbon of black
Stretched to the point of no turning back
A flight of fancy on a windswept field
Standing alone my senses reeled
A fatal attraction is holding me fast, how
Can I escape this irresistible grasp?

Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted Just an earth-bound misfit, I

Ice is forming on the tips of my wings
Unheeded warnings, I thought I thought of everything
No navigator to find my way home
Unladened, empty and turned to stone

A soul in tension that's learning to fly
Condition grounded but determined to try
Can't keep my eyes from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted just an earth-bound misfit, I

Friction lock - set.
Mixtures - rich
Propellers - fully forward
Flaps - set - 10 degrees
Engine gauges and suction - check

Mixture set to maximum percent - recheck
Flight instruments...
Altimeters - check both
... lights - on
Pitot Heater - on
Strobes - on
(to tower): Confirm 3-8-Echo ready for departure
(tower): Hello again, this is now 129.4
(to tower): 129.4. It's to go.
(tower): 3-8-Echo cleared takeoff, the wind's normal at 10 knots.
(to tower): 3-8-Echo
Easy on the brakes. Take it easy. Its gonna roll this time.
Just hand the power gradually, and it...

Above the planet on a wing and a prayer,
My grubby halo, a vapour trail in the empty air,
Across the clouds I see my shadow fly
Out of the corner of my watering eye
A dream unthreatened by the morning light
Could blow this soul right through the roof of the night

There's no sensation to compare with this
Suspended animation, A state of bliss
Can't keep my mind from the circling skies
Tongue-tied and twisted just an earth-bound misfit, I
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Lookin' Out My Back Door 

Creedence Clearwater Revival

Just got home from Illinois lock the front door oh boy! 
Got to sit down take a rest on the porch. 
Imagination sets in pretty soon I'm singin' 

CHORUS: 
Doo doo doo Lookin' out my back door. 
There's a giant doing cartwheels a statue wearin' high heels. 
Look at all the happy creatures dancing on the lawn. 
A dinosaur Victrola list'ning to Buck Owens. 

CHORUS 
Tambourines and elephants are playing in the band. 
Won't you take a ride on the flyin' spoon? 
Doo, doo doo. 
Wond'rous apparition provided by magician. 

CHORUS 
Tambourines and elephants are playing in the band. 
Won't you take a ride on the flyin' spoon? 
Doo, doo doo. 
Bother me tomorrow, today, I'll buy no sorrows. 

CHORUS 
Forward troubles Illinois, lock the front door, oh boy! 
Look at all the happy creatures dancing on the lawn. 
Bother me tomorrow, today, I'll buy no sorrows. 

CHORUS


----------



## tomchamp

Good one MG! Love John Fogerty!


----------



## jazz lady

If I laid down my love 
To come to your defense 
Would you worry for me 
With a pain in your chest? 

Could I rely on your faith to be strong 
To picked me back up and to push me along? 
Tell me 
You'll be there in my hour of need 

You won't turn me away 
Help me out of the life I lead 
Remember the promise you made 
Remember the promise you made 

If I gave you my soul 
For a piece of your mind 
Would you carry me with you 
To the far edge of time? 

Could you understand if you found me untrue 
Would we become one, or divided in two 
Please tell me 
You'll be there in my hour of need 

You won't turn me away 
Help me out of the life I lead 
Remember the promise you made 
Remember the promise you made 

Could I rely on your faith to be strong 
To pick me back up and to push me along 
Please tell me 
You'll be there in my hour of need 

You won't turn me away 
Help me out of the life I lead 
Remember the promise you made 
Remember the promise you made


----------



## jazz lady

*the radio is playing some GOOD stuff this afternoon...*

Well, I'm on my way, to the city life
To a pretty face that shines her light on the city nights
And I gotta catch a noon train
Gotta be there on time
Oh, it feels so good to know she waits at the end of the line

Swee-ee-eet, sweet city woman
I can see your face, I can hear your voice, I can almost touch you
Swee-ee-eet, sweet city woman
Oh, my banjo and me, we got a feel for singin', yeah, yeah,

Bon c'est bon, bon bon c'est bon, bon,
Bon c'est bon, bon, bon, bon, bon
Bon c'est, bon, bon bon ci'estbon, bon,
Bon c'est bon, bon, bon, bon, bon
So long ma, so long pa, so long
Neighbors and friends

Like a country mornin', all snuggled in dew
Ah she's got a way to make a man feel shiny and new
And she sing in the evenin', oh familiar tunes
And she feeds me love and tenderness and macaroons

Swee-ee-eet, sweet city woman
I can see your face, I can hear your voice, I can almost touch you
Swee-ee-eet, sweet city woman
Oh, my banjo and me, we got a feel for singin'

[Instrumental break]

Da da da da da da ...

Swee-ee-eet, sweet city woman (oh, she's my)
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet city woman
Swee-ee-eet, sweet city woman (woah my)
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet city woman (everybody)
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet city woman (ba da da da, ba da da da)
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet city woman (ba da da da, ba da da da)
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet city woman (ba da da da, ba da da da)
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet city woman (ba da da da, ba da da da)

[Repeat And Fade]



<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## tomchamp

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I've been buyin' another woman clothes,
But you've been talkin' to someone else.

I called your mama 'bout three or four nights ago.
I called your mama 'bout three or four nights ago.
Your mama said, "Son,
Don't call my daughter no more."

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I've been buyin' another woman clothes,
But you've been takin' money from someone else.

Come on back home, baby; try my love one more time.
Come on back home, baby; try my love one more time.
You've been gone away so long,
I'm just about to lose my mind.

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I've been buyin' another woman clothes,
But you've been talkin' to someone else.

 :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Everybody, listen to me,
And return me, my ship.
I'm your captain, I'm your captain,
Although I'm feeling mighty sick.
I've been lost now, days uncounted,
And it's months since I've seen home.
Can you hear me, can you hear me,
Or am I all alone.
If you return me, to my home port,
I will kiss you mother earth.
Take me back now, take me back now,
To the port of my birth.
Am I in my cabin dreaming, or are you really scheming,
To take my ship away from me?
You'd better think about it, I just can't live without it.
So, please don't take my ship from me.
Yeah, yeah, yeah ...
I can feel the hand, of a stranger,
And it's tightening, around my throat.
Heaven help me, Heaven help me,
Take this stranger from my boat.
I'm your captain, I'm your captain,
Although I'm feeling mighty sick.
Everybody, listen to me,
And return me, my ship.
I'm your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
I'm your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
I'm your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
I'm your captain, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
I'm getting closer to my home ...
I'm getting closer to my home ...
I'm getting closer to my home ...
I'm getting closer to my home ...
Ohhhh ...
I'm getting closer to my home ...
I'm getting closer to my home ...
I'm getting closer to my home ...
I'm getting closer to my home ...
Repeated to fade

<!-- ---------- GRAND FUNK RAILROAD - "Closer To Home" g/grand_funk_railroad.html GRAND FUNK RAILROAD  -------------- -->


----------



## meangirl

One Love


Sunshine, on the horizon 
Over two young lovers, while its goin' down 
Somewhere, the same sun rises, 
on another two lovers, as the world goes around 

Same scene, played over and over 
Same sweet passion, same warm blood 
Softly speaking, the universal language 
So many lovers ............. One love 

CHORUS: 
One love, might make a difference 
Might take the walls, and tear them down 
One light, might keep on shining 
If we take one love and we spread it around 

Old religions, new generations 
Caught in a struggle of righteous ways 
Can't see the forest for all the frustrations 
Too many lyin', too many dyin' .. but only one love 

CHORUS 

Too many stories we've all come and shared 
Too many roads untraveled always to see me ?? 
Sames scene, plays over and over and over now 
Same young passion, same red blood 

Universal language, goes unspoken 
Too much hatred, too much hatred now 
.. but only one love 

CHORUS 

Sunshine on the horizon 
Over two young lovers, while its goin' down


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> the radio is playing some GOOD stuff this afternoon...



What station are you listening to Jazz?


----------



## tomchamp

:guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar: 

Now, when I was just a little boy,
Standin' to my Daddy's knee,
My poppa said, "Son, don't let the man get you
Do what he done to me."
'Cause he'll get you,
'Cause he'll get you now, now.

And I can remember the fourth of July,
Runnin' through the backwood, bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin',
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.

CHORUS:
Born On The Bayou;
Born On The Bayou;
Born On The Bayou.

Wish I was back on the Bayou.
Rollin' with some Cajun Queen.
Wishin' I were a fast freight train,
Just a chooglin' on down to New Orleans.  _Love that word chooglin_!

CHORUS

Do it, do it, do it, do it. Oh, Lord.
Oh get back boy.

I can remember the fourth of July,
Runnin' through the backwood bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin',
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.

CHORUS

All right! Do, do, do, do.
Mmmmmmm, oh.
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> What station are you listening to Jazz?


The Oldies one - 97.7

I love the variety of stuff they put out.  I'd listen to other stations, but I don't pick up too many DC or Baltimore stations at my house.

OMG!  They're playing another of my favorites right now - great hook, beat and harmonies - I'm jamming to it now:

Let me take you, baby
Down to the riverbed
Got to tell you something
Go right to your head

I got a line on you, baby
I got a line on you

Gotta put your arms around me
With every bit of your love
If you know what to do
I'll make love to you
If we got through our lines
We'll get through these times

I got a line on you, baby
I got a line on you

I got a line on you, baby
I got a line on you

Ah, winter's almost over
The summer she's comin' on strong
I can love you, love you, love you
Love you all year long

I got a line on you, baby
I got a line on you
I got a line on you, baby
I got a line on you


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The Oldies one - 97.7
> 
> I love the variety of stuff they put out.  I'd listen to other stations, but I don't pick up too many DC or Baltimore stations at my house.
> 
> OMG!  They're playing another of my favorites right now - great hook, beat and harmonies - I'm jamming to it now:
> 
> Let me take you, baby
> Down to the riverbed
> Got to tell you something
> Go right to your head
> 
> I got a line on you, baby
> I got a line on you
> I got a line on you, baby
> I got a line on you


 
Just added it to my remote!


----------



## jazz lady

I've been tryin' to get to you for a long time
Because constantly you been on my mind
I was thinkin' 'bout a shortcut I could take
But it seems like I made a mistake

I was wrong, mmm, I took too long
I got caught in the rush hour
A fellow started to shower
You with love and affection
Now you won't look in my direction

On the expressway to your heart
The expressway is not the best way
At five o'clock it's much too crowded
Much too crowded, so crowded
No room for me (too crowded)
Oh, too crowded

Now there's too many ahead of me
They're all the time gettin' in front of me
I thought I could find a clear road ahead
But I found stoplights instead

I was wrong, baby, I took too long
I got caught in the rush hour
A fellow started to shower
You with love and affection
Come on, look in my direction

On the expressway to your heart
The expressway is not the best way
At five o'clock it's much too crowded
Much too crowded, so crowded
No room for me (too crowded)
Oh, too crowded

Oh, much too crowded
Oh, so crowded

[Fade]


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Just added it to my remote!




One more and then I've got to do some running around.  Gary Pucket and the Union Gap:


Lady Willpower, it's now or never.
Give your love to me and I'll shower
Your heart with tenderness endlessly.
I know you want to see me but you're afraid
Of what I might have on my mind.
One thing you can be sure of
I'll take good care of your love
If you will let me give you mine.
Lady Willpower, it's now or never.
Give your love to me and I'll shower
Your heart with tenderness endlessly.
Did no one ever tell you the facts of life?
Well there's so much you have to learn.
And I would gladly teach you if I could only reach you
And get your lovin' in return.
Lady Willpower, it's now or never.
Give your love to me and I'll shower
Your heart with tenderness endlessly.
Lady Willpower, it's now or never.
Give your love to me and I'll shower..... 
<CENTER><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--rectanglead();--></SCRIPT>
</CENTER>


----------



## meangirl

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet

Bachman-Turner Overdrive


I met a devil woman
She took my heart away
She said, I've had it comin' to me
But I wanted it that way
I think that any love is good lovin' 
So I took what I could get, mmh
Oooh, oooh she looked at me with big brown eyes

And said,
You ain't seen nothin' yet
B-b-b-baby, you just ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet
Here's something that you never gonna forget
B-b-b-baby, you just ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet

"Nothin' yet
You ain't been around
That's what they told me"

And now I'm feelin' better
'Cause I found out for sure
She took me to her doctor
And he told me of a cure
He said that any love is good love
So I took what I could get
Yes, I took what I could get 
And then she looked at me with them big brown eyes

And said,
You ain't seen nothin' yet
B-b-b-baby, you just ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet
Here's something, here's something your never gonna forget 
baby, you know, you know, you know you just ain't seen nothin' yet

"You need educatin' 
You got to got to school"

Any love is good lovin'
So I took what I could get 
Yes, I took what I could get 
And then, and then, and then 
She looked at me with them big brown eyes

And said,
You ain't seen nothin' yet
Baby, you just ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet
Here's something, here's something 
Here's something that your never gonna forget, baby
Baby, baby, baby you ain't seen n-n-nothin' yet 
You ain't been around    
You ain't seen nothin' yet
That's what she told me 
She said, "I needed educatin', go to school" 
I know I ain't seen nothin' yet
I know I ain't seen nothin' yet


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Wow! Found a great new blues artist. Candye Kane. Go check her stuff out Kwillia/Jazz/Catt... then read her bio!
> 
> Good music... and she has been down all right...


  I've seen her before somewhere.  She's definitely a free spirit and has a great set of.............pipes.


----------



## tomchamp

Oo, Bet you're wond'ring how I knew 'bout your plans to make me blue
With some other guy that you knew before?
Between the two of us guys, you know I love you more.
It took me by surprise, I must say, when I found out yesterday. Oo,

CHORUS:
I heard it through the grapevine, not much longer would you be mine.
Oo, I heard it through the grapevine, and I'm just about to lose my mind.
Honey, honey yeah.

You know that a man ain't supposed to cry, but these tears I can't hold inside.
Losin' you would end my life you see, 'cause you mean that much to me.
You could have told me yourself that you found someone else.
Instead,

CHORUS

People say you "Hear from what you see, na na not from what you hear."
I can't help bein' confused; if it's true, won't you tell me dear?
Do you plan to let me go for the other guy that you knew before? Oo,

CHORUS


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


I've got a few more pictures I could post.


----------



## Rondevous

I want to see


----------



## jazz lady

Rondevous said:
			
		

> I want to see


Check your pm'er.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't recognize this one Jazz... can't find it in search either...



Sheesh, it was a message to me.  Not everything is about you Kwillia.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't recognize this one Jazz... can't find it in search either...


Ohio Players...also done by the Blues Brothers later.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> But you already have the Otter...



:allaremenbelongtome:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I like the Ohio Players... I'll go look it up on iTunes.


It might be under "The Soul Survivors" too. I think the Ohio Players did it first, but it's been remade many, many times.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> :allaremenbelongtome:


I sincerely HOPE I was not grouped in that, else you have some seriously gender identification issues.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> What is the song title...


"Expressway To Your Heart" or "Expressway (To Your Heart)" - I've seen it listed both ways.

http://www.oldielyrics.com/lyrics/the_soul_survivors/expressway_to_your_heart.html


----------



## otter

to Candye Kane, just listened to a couple songs by her.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I found that on iTunes... but the 30 second clip was strictly instrumental... lotta good that did...


I'll see if I can find a better sound clip.



> I am sitting here listening to Floggy Molly... I am really loving the slow ballads... I am in fear the "head banging" thrashing songs are going to be quite the experience for me tho...


_Floggy_ Molly?  

I'll bet it will quite the experience.  I love the "lusty" songs they do at the Renaissance Festival but I'm sure they'll take it up quite a notch from that.  Hope you survive.


----------



## jazz lady

It was The Soul Survivors version I heard:

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1008907/a/Expressway+To+Your+Heart.htm
Number 6.


----------



## FromTexas

Jazz, maybe you were looking at one of the 150 adult magazines her bio says she appeared in before making it in the blues.  It could have been where you saw her.  :shrug:


----------



## otter

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Jazz, maybe you were looking at one of the 150 adult magazines her bio says she appeared in before making it in the blues.  It could have been where you saw her.  :shrug:



You're probably right.


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> ... in my head the song was slower.


Isn't everything slower in your head?


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Jazz, maybe you were looking at one of the 150 adult magazines her bio says she appeared in before making it in the blues. It could have been where you saw her. :shrug:


She made videos, too.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> You're probably right.


  Pipe down, rodent.


----------



## tomchamp

Blind man wavin' by the side of the road
I'm in a flat bed Ford carrying a heavy load
With a sweet thing sippin' on a blueberry wine
On a flat black highway down in Carolina
Black bird slippin' in a sky of blue

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you, honey
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Little boy carryin' a fishin' pole
Little girl pickin' berries straight off of the vine
Brown bag filled with a little green toad
We hook 'em through the lip and throw 'em off of the line
Your sweet brown legs got me feeling so blue

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Black car shinin' on a Sunday morn
Mama go to church now, Mama go to church now
Friday night daddy's shirt is torn
Daddy's goin' downtown, daddy's goin' downtown
Ain't no one understand this sweet thing we do

All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, baby
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you

Field turned up, the seed is sowed
Rain comin' in from over 'cross the road
Big black curtain coming 'cross the field
Blind 'll see, the lame will be healed
Brown eyed girl, I turned my back on you, now it's lonely

All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you,
Ain't nothin' in this world take away these blues

All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you, babe
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you
All I'm thinkin' about is you
Ain't nothin' in this world I can do about it
All I'm thinkin' about is you


----------



## jazz lady

Ma belle amie
You were a child of the sun
And the sky and the deep blue sea
Ma belle amie
Apres tous les beaux jours
Je te dis merci merci
You were the answer of all my questions
Before were through
I want to tell you that I adore you
And always do
That you amaze me by leaving me now
And start a-new
Ma belle amie Im in love with you

Ma belle amie
Let the bells ring
Let the birds sing
Lets all give my substitute a big cheer
Let the bells ring
Let the birds sing
For the man after him waits here
For the man after him waits here

You were a child of the sun
And the sky and the deep blue sea
Ma belle amie
There was a time that you thought
That your only friend was me
You were the answer of all my questions
Before were through
I want to tell you that I adore you
And always do
That you amaze me by leaving me now
And start a-new
Ma belle amie Im in love with you

Let the bells ring
Let the birds sing
Lets all give my substitute a big cheer
Let the bells ring
Let the birds sing
For the man after him waits here
For the man after him waits here


----------



## tomchamp

Rainey Williams' playground was the Mott Haven streets where he ran past melted candles and flower wreaths, names and photos of young black faces, whose death and blood consecrated these places. Rainey's mother said, "Rainey stay at my side, for you are my blessing you are my pride. It's your love here that keeps my soul alive. I want you to come home from school and stay inside."

Rainey'd do his work and put his books away. There was a channel showed a western movie everyday. Lynette brought him home books on the black cowboys of the Oklahoma range and the Seminole scouts who fought the tribes of the Great Plains. Summer come and the days grew long. Rainey always had his mother's smile to depend on. Along a street of stray bullets he made his way, to the warmth of her arms at the end of each day.

Come the fall the rain flooded these homes, here in Ezekiel's valley of dry bones, it fell hard and dark to the ground. It fell without a sound. Lynette took up with a man whose business was the boulevard, whose smile was fixed in a face that was never off guard. In the pipes 'neath the kitchen sink his secrets he kept. In the day, behind drawn curtains, in Lynette's bedroom he slept.

Then she got lost in the days. The smile Rainey depended on dusted away, the arms that held him were no more his home. He lay at night his head pressed to her chest listening to the ghost in her bones.

In the kitchen Rainey slipped his hand between the pipes. From a brown bag pulled five hundred dollar bills and stuck it in his coat side, stood in the dark at his mother's bed, brushed her hair and kissed her eyes.

In the twilight Rainey walked to the station along streets of stone. Through Pennsylvania and Ohio his train drifted on. Through the small towns of Indiana the big train crept, as he lay his head back on the seat and slept. He awoke and the towns gave way to muddy fields of green, corn and cotton and an endless nothin' in between. Over the rutted hills of Oklahoma the red sun slipped and was gone. The moon rose and stripped the earth to its bone.


----------



## jazz lady

*sing it, gladys...*

It's sad to think we're not gonna be here
And it's gotten to the point
Where we just can't fake it
For some ungodly reason
We just won't let it be

I guess neither one of us
Neither one of us wants to be the first to say good-bye

I keep wondering
Wondering
What I'm gonna do without you
And I guess you must be wondering the same thing too
So we go on
Go on together
Living a lie 

Because I guess neither one of us
Neither one of us wants to be the first to say good-bye

Everytime I find the nerve
Everytime I find the nerve to say I'm leaving
Memories
Those old memories get in my way
Lord knows it's only me
Only know it's me
That I'm missing you
When it comes to saying good-bye
That a simple word that I just cannot say
There can be no way
There can be no way
This can have a happy ending
No, no
So we just go on
Hurting and pretending
Convincing ourselves to give it just one more try

Because I guess neither one of us
Neither one of us wants to be the first to say
Neither one of us wants to be the first to say
Neither one of us wants to be the first to say
Farewell my love
Goodbye


----------



## jazz lady

Two lanes - twistin' down a dusty highway 
Two souls - on their way to where it leads 
Tail lights - fadin' on the far horizon 
But there's a detour on the road to destiny 
It goes up in a blinding flash 
When two reckless worlds collide 
You can't avoid the crash 
Sometimes in life we ride on 
Divided highway - torn in two directions 
Speedin' out of sight through the night 
Divided highway - stranded at the crossroads 
Of what's wrong and who's right 

Two hearts forgettin' what they meant to each other 
Too proud ever to admit the truth 
Someday it'll all seem clear 
When two reckless worlds collide 
It's gonna turn to tears 
Why must we always ride a divided highway 

On the road baby no-one's safe 
When two reckless worlds collide 
When we defend our faith 
That's when in life we ride a divided highway 

Shuttin' out the other side 
Divided highway clingin' to our foolish pride 
Out on the road nowhere; nowhere to hide 

Why must we always ride a divided highway 
Torn in two directions; speedin' outa sight 
Divided highway stranded at the crossroads 
Of what's wrong and who's right 
Divided highway cuttin' through the darkness 

Searchin' for the light 
Divided highway ridin' on the fine line 
Between day and nite 
Divided highway


----------



## jazz lady

It must be love that whispers in my ear
It must be love that we keep trying to hear
Cause I imagined this kind of wonderful choice
I imagine you hear the very same voice
When I speak to you
You say ’that’s just my imagination’
Oh no, no, no
It must be love
It must be love

Perhaps one girl who was moving in a fine line
Finds one boy in back
That she can always stand behind
And it’s you and me
Cause that’s where we want to be
Oh, it must be love,
It must be love

People look through everything they see
Cause there’s so many other things to be
I have seen you walking in the rain
I wanted to know why you were crying
I wanna fix what’s wrong...

It must be love the sailor sails for
Must be love that drives a bottle to the bottom of the ocean floor
Because I imagine all kinds of wonderful water
I would have you there wherever I’ll go
Way from the seventh sea,
He brings the bottle back to me

Oh, it must be love
Oh, it must be love
People look through everything they see
There’s so many other things to be
I have seen you walking in the rain
I want to know why vou were crying
Baby, let me fix what’s wrong...

It must be love that fathoms the moonlight
Must be love that shallows
The deepest part of the night
So you can show them with your eye
The things that make them cry,
Because that must be love

It must be love...
And the way you are
Must be love
And the things vou feel
Oh, it must be love,
Oh, it must be love
Must be love


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> One of my favorites from "kwillia tunes" (okay... they are all my favorites...)
> 
> _Ah, baby, let's get it on_
> _Let's love, baby_
> _Let's get it on, sugar_
> _Let's get it on_


Same here.  Marvin Gaye just "does it" for me. :growl: :shiver:


----------



## jazz lady

We may still have time
We might still get by
Every time I think about it I want to cry
With the bombs and the devils
And the kids keep coming
Nowhere to breathe easy...no time to be young
But I tell myself that I’m doing alright
There’s nothing left to do tonight but go crazy on you

My love is the evening breeze touching your skin
The gentle sweet singing of leaves in the wind
The whisper that calls, after you in the night
And kisses your ear in the early light
You don’t need to wonder, you’re doing fine
And my love, the pleasure’s mine
Let me go crazy on you

Wild man’s world is crying in pain
What you gonna do when everyone is insane
So afraid of wanting, so afraid of you
What you gonna do....ahhhhhhhhhh

Crazy on you, crazy on you, let me go crazy crazy on you

I was a willow last night in my dream
I bent down over a clear running stream
I sang you the song that I heard up above
And you keep me alive with your sweet, flowing love
Crazy on you, crazy on you, let me go crazy crazy on you


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I dedicate this crazy little song to our karaoker, Mary Ellen... I'm sure we will hear her sing it for many times to come...


And again...and again...and again...  

At least she doesn't have the industrial-sized bathtub scrunchie thing plopped on top of her head like the lady did on Friday.


----------



## meangirl

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road

Elton John 


When are you gonna come down
When are you going to land
I should have stayed on the farm
I should have listened to my old man

You know you can't hold me forever
I didn't sign up with you
I'm not a present for your friends to open
This boy's too young to be singing the blues

So goodbye yellow brick road
Where the dogs of society howl
You can't plant me in your penthouse
I'm going back to my plough

Back to the howling old owl in the woods
Hunting the horny back toad
Oh I've finally decided my future lies
Beyond the yellow brick road

What do you think you'll do then
I bet that'll shoot down your plane
It'll take you a couple of vodka and tonics
To set you on your feet again

Maybe you'll get a replacement
There's plenty like me to be found
Mongrels who ain't got a penny
Sniffing for tidbits like you on the ground


----------



## jazz lady

*kenny rogers has another voice that makes me shiver...*

It’s an ill wind that blows no good
And it’s a sad heart that won’t love like it should
Oh how lonesome you must be
And it’s a shame
If you don’t share your love with me

It’s a heartache when love is gone
And it can get even worse if it keeps on
Blinder than he who won’t see
And it’s a shame
If you don’t share your love with me

I can’t help it
If she is gone
You must try to forget
You must live on
It’s a good thing to love someone
But it’s bad and even sad
When it’s not returned
Oh how lonesome you must be
And it’s a shame
If you don’t share your love with me
And I said it’s a shame
If you don’t share your love with me


----------



## otter

*Mo' Elton*

The roses in the window box
Have tilted to one side
Everything about this house
Was born to grow and die

Oh it doesn't seem a year ago
To this very day
You said I'm sorry honey
If I don't change the pace
I can't face another day

And love lies bleeding in my hand
Oh it kills me to think of you with another man
I was playing rock and roll and you were just a fan
But my guitar couldn't hold you
So I split the band
Love lies bleeding in my hands

I wonder if those changes
Have left a scar on you
Like all the burning hoops of fire
That you and I passed through

You're a bluebird on a telegraph line
I hope you're happy now
Well if the wind of change comes down your way girl
You'll make it back somehow


----------



## meangirl

Dream Weaver


Gary Wright 


I've just closed my eyes again
Climbed aboard the dream weaver train
Driver take away my worries of today
And leave tomorrow behind

Ooooh, dream weaver
I believe you can get me through the night
Ooooh, dream weaver
I believe we can reach the morning light

Fly me high through the starry skies
Maybe to an astral plane
Cross the highways of fantasy
Help me to forget todays pain

Ooooh, dream weaver
I believe you can get me through the night
Ooooh, dream weaver
I believe we can reach the morning light

Though the dawn may be coming soon
There still may be some time
Fly me away to the bright side of the moon
And meet me on the other side

Ooooh, dream weaver
I believe you can get me through the night
Ooooh, dream weaver
I believe we can reach the morning light

Dream weaver
Dream weaver


----------



## tomchamp

Here comes old Rosie she's looking mighty fine 
Here comes hot Nancy she's steppin' right on time 
There go the street lights bringin on the night 
Here come the men faces hidden from the light 
All through the shadows they come and they go 
With only one thing in common 
They got the fire down below 

Here comes the rich man in his big long limousine 
Here comes the poor man all you got to have is green 
Here comes the banker and the lawyer and the cop 
One thing for certain it ain't never gonna stop 
When it all gets too heavy 
That's when they come and go 
With only one thing in common 
They got the fire down below 

It happens out in Vegas happens in Moline 
On the blue blood streets of Boston 
Up in Berkeley and out in Queens 
And it went on yesterday and it's going on tonight 
Somewhere there's somebody ain't treatin' somebody right 

And he's looking out for Rosie and she's looking mighty fine 
And he's walking the streets for Nancy 
And he'll find her everytime 
When the street light flicker bringing on the night 
Well they'll be slipping into darkness slipping out of sight 
All through the midnight 
Watch 'em come and watch 'em go 
With only one thing in common 
They got the fire down below


----------



## tomchamp

*Geeks!*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYYYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_4_129.gif' alt='Geek' border=0></a>
My favourite geek song is Let It Be, by the Beatles, but with different words: 

When I find my code in tons of trouble,
Friends and colleagues come to me,
Speaking words of wisdom:
"Write in C."

As the deadline fast approaches,
And bugs are all that I can see,
Somewhere, someone whispers:
"Write in C."

Write in C, Write in C,
Write in C, oh, Write in C.
LOGO's dead and buried,
Write in C.


----------



## tomchamp

kwillia said:
			
		

> My favorite of the celebrity Muppet parodies was the Beetles, the suit-wearing insect band that sang the hit song "Letter B."
> _
> When I find I can't remember what comes after A & before C
> My mother always whispers, "Letter B."_


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> LOGO's dead and buried,
> Write in C.


Does it mean you're a geek if you know what LOGO is?


----------



## otter

*Spiders and Snakes....Jim Stafford*

I remember when Mary Lou said
"You wanna walk me home from school"
And I said, "Yes, I do"
She said, "I don't have to go right home
And I'm the kind that likes to be alone
As long as you would"
I said, "Me, too"

And so we took a stroll
Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
And she said, "Do what you want to do"
I got silly and I found a frog
In the water by a hollow log
And I shook it at her
And I said "This frog's for you"

She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you"

Well, I think of that girl from time to time
I call her up when I got a dime
I say, "Hello, baby"
She says, "Ain't you cool"
I say, "Do you remember when
"And would you like to get together again"
She says, "I'll see you after school"

I was shy and so for a while
Most of my love was touch and smile
Til she said, "Come on over here"
I was nervous as you might guess
Still looking for somethin' to slip down her dress
And she said, "Let's make it perfectly clear"

She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you"


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I found A MUSIC CLIP ...


  I so remember that now.


----------



## meangirl

otter said:
			
		

> She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"



I was just getting ready to post this one!


----------



## meangirl

Squeeze Box

The Who 

Mama's got a squeeze box
She wears on her chest
And when Daddy comes home
He never gets no rest
'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

Well, the kids don't eat
And the dog can't sleep
There's no escape from the music
In the whole damn street
'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes, in and out 
And in and out 
And in and out 
And in and out

She's playing all night
And the music's all tight
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes, squeeze me 
Come on and squeeze me
Come on and tease me like you do
I'm so in love with you
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes in and out
And in and out 
And in and out 
And in and out
'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's alright
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night


----------



## tomchamp

otter said:
			
		

> I remember when Mary Lou said
> "You wanna walk me home from school"
> And I said, "Yes, I do"
> She said, "I don't have to go right home
> And I'm the kind that likes to be alone
> As long as you would"
> I said, "Me, too"
> 
> And so we took a stroll
> Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
> And she said, "Do what you want to do"
> I got silly and I found a frog
> In the water by a hollow log
> And I shook it at her
> And I said "This frog's for you"
> 
> She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"
> 
> Well, I think of that girl from time to time
> I call her up when I got a dime
> I say, "Hello, baby"
> She says, "Ain't you cool"
> I say, "Do you remember when
> "And would you like to get together again"
> She says, "I'll see you after school"
> 
> I was shy and so for a while
> Most of my love was touch and smile
> Til she said, "Come on over here"
> I was nervous as you might guess
> Still looking for somethin' to slip down her dress
> And she said, "Let's make it perfectly clear"
> 
> She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"


Jim Stanford?  Am I close    One hit wonder!


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> Squeeze Box
> 
> The Who
> 
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> She wears on her chest
> And when Daddy comes home
> He never gets no rest
> 'Cause she's playing all night
> And the music's all right
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night
> 
> Well, the kids don't eat
> And the dog can't sleep
> There's no escape from the music
> In the whole damn street
> 'Cause she's playing all night
> And the music's all right
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night
> 
> She goes, in and out
> And in and out
> And in and out
> And in and out
> 
> She's playing all night
> And the music's all tight
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night
> 
> She goes, squeeze me
> Come on and squeeze me
> Come on and tease me like you do
> I'm so in love with you
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night
> 
> She goes in and out
> And in and out
> And in and out
> And in and out
> 'Cause she's playing all night
> And the music's alright
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to meangirl again.
Love " The Who"


----------



## otter

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Jim Stanford?  Am I close    One hit wonder!



You're showing your age..look at the title line of my post...


----------



## tomchamp

otter said:
			
		

> You're showing your age..look at the title line of my post...



:headbacklookingthroughbifocalsnow:


----------



## otter

tomchamp said:
			
		

> :headbacklookingthroughbifocalsnow:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I found A MUSIC CLIP ...


I finally found the lyrics for it, too:

When I find I can't remember 
What comes after 
"A" and before "C," 
My mother always whispers, 
"Letter B." 

She told me "B" starts 
"Big" and "bird" and 
"Ball" and "bat" and "battery." 
Yes, buh-buh-buh-buh-buh means 
Letter B. 

Letter B, letter B, letter B, letter B. 
She whispers "Buh-buh-buh means Letter B." 

And when I feel downhearted, 
Mother whispers 
"B" words constantly, 
Like "bib," "Bob," "Bulb," and "bubble," 
Letter B. 

Now in my hour of darkness 
There's a sound I know will comfort me, 
It's the buh-buh-buh-buh-buh of 
Letter B. 

Letter B, letter B, letter B, letter B. 
My mother whispers "B" words, 
Letter B. 

Letter B, letter B, letter B, letter B. 
My mother whispers "B" words, 
Letter B. 

Letter B, letter B, letter B, letter B. 
Bless the "buh-buh" sound of 
Letter B.


----------



## otter

*3 Doors Down... When I'm Gone *


here’s another world inside of me that you may never see,
There’s secrets in this life I can’t hide.
Well, somewhere in this darkness, there’s a light that I can’t find
Well, maybe its to far away, maybe I’m just blind
Maybe I’m just blind,

So hold me when I’m here,
Love me when I’m wrong,
Hold me when I’m scared,
And love me when I’m gone.

Everything I am,
And everything in me,
Wants to be the one you wanted me to be.
I’ll never let you down,
Even if I could,
Give up everything,
If only for your good,

So hold me when I’m here,
Love me when I’m wrong,
Hold me when I’m scared,
You won’t always be there,
So love me when I’m gone.
So love me when I’m gone

So hold me when I’m here,
Love me when I’m wrong,
Hold me when I’m scared,
And love me when I’m gone.

Everything I am,
And everything in me,
Wants to be the one you wanted me to be.
I’ll never let you down,
Even if I could,
Give up everything,
If only for your good,

So hold me when I’m here,
Love me when I’m wrong,
Hold me when I’m scared,
You won’t always be there,
So love me when I’m gone.
So love me when I’m gone 

When your education x-ray cannot see under my skin,
I won’t tell you a damn thing that I could not tell my friends.
Now roaming through this darkness,
I’m alive but I’m alone,
Part of me is fighting this but part of me is gone.

So hold me when I’m here,
Love me when I’m wrong,
Hold me when I’m scared,
And love me when I’m gone.

Everything I am,
And everything in me,
Wants to be the one you wanted me to be.
I’ll never let you down,
Even if I could,
Give up everything,
If only for your good,

So hold me when I’m here,
Love me when I’m wrong,
Hold me when I’m scared,
You won’t always be there,
So love me when I’m gone.

Maybe I’m just blind.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh gee thanks... I know what I will be singing myself to sleep with now...


At least it's better than some of the karaoke songs.  

Goodnight, kwilliabear.


----------



## meangirl

Don't Look Back

Boston 

Don't look back
A new day is breaking
It's been too long since I felt this way
I don't mind where I get taken
The road is calling
Today is the day

I can see
It took so long just to realize
I'm much too strong
Not to compromise
Now I see what I am is holding me down
I'll turn it around, yes I will
I finally see the dawn arriving
I see beyond the road I'm driving

It's a new horizon and I'm awaking now
Oh, I see myself in a brand new way
The sun is shining the clouds are breaking
'Canse I can't lose now 
There's no game to play
I can tell
There's no more time left to critize
I've seen what I could not recognize
Everthing in my life 
Was leading me on 
But I can be strong, yes I can

I finally see the dawn arriving
I see beyond the road I'm driving
Far away and left behind


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Sweet dreams, all...


----------



## jazz lady

*one from tim mcgraw...*

Creek goes rippling by
I’ve been barefoot and all day with my baby
Brown leaves have started falling
Leading the way

I like it best just like this
Doing nothing all the way
So let’s lay down in the tall grass
Dreaming away

And all I wanna do is let it be and be with you
And watch the wind blow by
And all I wanna see is you and me go on forever
Like the clear blue sky
Slowly, there’s only
You and I
And all I want to do is watch the wind blow by

Girl, you know you told me not so long ago
To let it come, then let it pass
And all your troubles and your sorrows
They won’t last

So let me kiss you now, little darling
Beneath this autumn moon
Cold wind, another season
Will be here soon

And all I wanna do is let it be and be with you
And watch the wind blow by
And all I wanna see is you and me go on forever
Like the clear blue sky
Slowly, there’s only
You and I
And all I want to do is watch the wind blow by


----------



## tomchamp

Just in case anyone cares..the O's are sucking right now..9-1 CWS!


----------



## LooseTooth

You see it all around you 
Good lovin' gone bad 
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago, 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

It's so damn easy, when your feelings are such 
To overprotect her, to love her too much 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

Don't let her slip away 
Sentimental fool 
Don't let your heart get in her way 
yeah, yeah, yeah, 

You see it all around you 
Good lovin' gone bad 
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago, 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

So Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna lose it 
You're gonna -- lose control 
yeah, yeah, yeah Just Hold On Loosely but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 

Hold on Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 
yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Just in case anyone cares..the O's are sucking right now..9-1 CWS!


I didn't even turn it on.  When I saw they were in 4th behind Toronto now, I couldn't bear to watch them slide any more.


----------



## LooseTooth

I just realized this was a recent song post, sorry


----------



## otter

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I just realized this was a recent song post, sorry



Not really, anything goes.


----------



## tomchamp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I didn't even turn it on.  When I saw they were in 4th behind Toronto now, I couldn't bear to watch them slide any more.


Jazz..I'm a Yankees fan, but when I first moved here in the late '80's I tried to get into the O's! They just are a let down! So are the Yankees lately!


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I just realized this was a recent song post, sorry



It's a great song though!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Jazz..I'm a Yankees fan, but when I first moved here in the late '80's I tried to get into the O's! They just are a let down! So are the Yankees lately!


Yankees fan!   

  No fan of the Yanks.  O's all the way.  I like the Nationals, too.  I still have a soft spot for Boston as they (and Yaz) were my first love.


----------



## tomchamp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yankees fan!
> 
> No fan of the Yanks.  O's all the way.  I like the Nationals, too.  I still have a soft spot for Boston as they (and Yaz) were my first love.


Really I'm not into baseball much at all. To me the season starts when the playoffs begin..that's when it's fun to watch B-ball...I am a big time football fan though! 
<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYYYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_7_1.gif' alt='Football' border=0></a>


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Really I'm not into baseball much at all. To me the season starts when the playoffs begin..that's when it's fun to watch B-ball...I am a big time football fan though!


I sort of got sucked back into baseball at my last job.  One cubemate was a big Boston fan and the other an O's fan.  I loved to watch them go after each other and the baseball talk NEVER ended.  

Love football, too, and a big fan of the Redskins, especially during their glory days of the Posse (Monk, Clark, and Sanders) and the Hogs.  


Trying to keep on track:  

Saturday summers, when I was a kid
We’d run to the schoolyard and here’s what we did
We’d pick out the captains and we’d choose up the teams
It was always a measure of my self esteem
Cuz the fastest, the strongest, played shortstop and first
The last ones they picked were the worst
I never needed to ask, it was sealed,
I just took up my place in right field.
Playing...

Right field, it’s easy, you know.
You can be awkward and you can be slow
That’s why I’m here in right field
Just watching the dandelions grow

Playing right field can be lonely and dull
Little leagues never have lefties that pull
I’d dream of the day they’d hit one my way
They never did, but still I would pray
That I’d make a fantastic catch on the run
And not lose the ball in the sun
And then I’d awake from this long reverie
And pray that the ball never came out to me
Here in...

Right field, it’s easy, you know.
You can be awkward and you can be slow
That’s why I’m here in right field
Just watching the dandelions grow

Off in the distance, the game’s dragging on,
There’s strikes on the batter, some runners are on.
I don’t know the inning, I’ve forgotten the score.
The whole team is yelling and I don’t know what for.
Then suddenly everyone’s looking at me
My mind has been wandering; what could it be? 
They point at the sky and I look up above
And a baseball falls into my glove!

Here in right field, it’s important you know.
You gotta know how to catch, you gotta know how to throw,
That’s why I’m here in right field, just watching the dandelions grow


----------



## meangirl

You Might Think

The Cars 

Oh, well, you might think I'm crazy
To hang around with you 
Maybe you think I'm lucky
To have something to do
But I think that you're wild
And inside me is some child
You might think I'm foolish
Maybe it's untrue
(You might think) 
You might think I'm crazy
(All I want) 
All I want is you you

You might think it's hysterical
But I know when you're weak
You think you're in the movies
And everything's so deep
But I think that you're wild
When you flash that fragile smile
You might think it's foolish
What you put me through
(You might think) 
You might think I'm crazy
(All I want) 
All I want is you you

And it's hard 
So hard to take
There's no escape 
Without a scrape
But you kept it going 
'Til the sun fell down
You kept it going

Oh, well, you might think I'm delirious
The way I run you down
But somewhere sometime
When you're curious
I'll be back around
And I think that you're wild
And so uniquely styled
You might think it's foolish
This chancey rendezvous
(You might think) 
You might think I'm crazy
(All I want) 
All I want is you
(All I want is you) 
All I want is you


----------



## meangirl

Never

Heart

Hey baby, I'm talking to you
Stop yourself and listen
Some things you can never choose
Even if you try, yeah
You're hangin your head again
'Cause somebody won't let you in
One chance, one love
Your chance to let me know

We can't go on
Just running away
If we stay any longer
We will surely never get away
Anything you want...we can make it happen
Stand up and turn around
Never let them shoot us down
Never, Never
Never, Never run away

Hey baby you know it's time
Why you bother lying when you know
That you want it too
Don't you dare deny me
Walk those legs right over here
Give me what I'm dying for
One chance...one love
Hold me down never let me go

We can't go on
Just running away
If we wait any longer
We will surely never get away
Anything you want...we can make it happen
Stand up and turn around
Never let them shoot us down
Never, never
Never, never run away
Never, never
Never, never run away

Hey baby I'm talking to you
Stop yourself and listen
Some things you can never choose
Even if you try, yeah
You're bangin your head again
Cause somebody won't let you in
One chance, one love
Your chance to let me know

We can't go on
Just running away
If we stay any longer
We will surely never get away

Ooh, ooh never
Ooh, ooh never

We can't go on, never
We can't go on, never

Ooh, ooh never
Ooh, ooh never

We can't go on, never
We can't go on, never


----------



## jazz lady

*seem to be in a country mood tonight...rascal flatts...*

There’s no gravity up here
It’s kind of hard to explain
Every time I’m holding you
It’s like backwards rain - yeah

You lift me up like a kite on a string
Like a bird on newfound wings
So high on you, I’m floating and flying around
Your love is like fallin’ upside down

You’ve got me so lightheaded
It’s a dizzy mood
Spinning uncontrollably
And gaining altitude

You lift me up like a kite on a string
Like a bird on newfound wings
So high on you, I’m floating and flying around
Your love is like fallin’ upside down

Look at me
Used to be, I could keep my feet on the ground
When you said you could take me higher
You weren’t playing around
(you weren’t playing around)

You lift me up like a kite on a string
Like a bird on newfound wings
So high on you, I’m floating and flying around
Your love is like fallin’ upside down


----------



## tomchamp

As the moon slips up, and the sun sets down, 
I'm a highrise jockey, and I'm heaven-bound. 
Do the workboot shuffle, loose brains from brawn. 
I'm a monkey puzzle and the lid is on. 

Can you guess my name? Can you guess my trade? 
I'm going to catch you anyway. 
You might be right. I'll give you guesses three. 
Feel me climbing up your knee. 

Guess what I am. I'm a steel monkey. 

Now some men hustle and some just think. 
And some go running before you blink. 
Some look up and some look down 
from three hundred feet above the ground. 

Can you guess my name? And can you guess my trade? 
Well, I won't rest before the world is made. 
Arm in arm the angels fly. 
Keep me from falling out the sky. 

Steel monkey. 

I work in the thunder and I work in the rain. 
I work at my drinking, and I feel no pain. 
I work on women, if they want me to. 
You can have me climb all over you. 

Now, have you guessed my name? 
And have you guessed my trade? 
I'm cheap at the money I get paid. 
In the sulphur city, where men are men, 
we bolt those beams then climb again. 

Steel monkey.


----------



## tomchamp

In the shuffling madess 
of the locomotive breath, 
runs the all-time loser, 
headlong to his death. 
He feels the piston scraping -- 
steam breaking on his brow -- 
old Charlie stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
He sees his children jumping off 
at the stations -- one by one. 
His woman and his best friend -- 
in bed and having fun. 
He's crawling down the corridor 
on his hands and knees -- 
old Charlie stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
He hears the silence howling -- 
catches angels as they fall. 
And the all-time winner 
has got him by the balls. 
He picks up Gideons Bible -- 
open at page one -- 
GOD stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
 :guitar: <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYYYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_6_14.gif' alt='Flute' border=0></a>


----------



## meangirl

I love me some Aretha!   


Who's Zoomin' Who

Aretha Franklin 

You walked in on the sly 
Scopin' for love 
Now, in the crowd 
I caught your eye 
You can't hide your stuff 

(You came to catch) 
You thought I'd be naive and tame 
(You met your match) 
But I beat you at your own game 
Ooooh (who's zoomin' who) 
But take another look and tell me, baby 
(Who's zoomin who) 
Who's zooomin' who
(Who's zoomin' who) 
The fish jumped off the hook 
Didn't now, baby
(Who's zoomin' who) 
Yeah

(Who's zoomin' who) 
Take another look and tell me, baby 
(Who's zoomin who) 
Who's zoomin' who 
(Who's zoomin' who) 
Fish jumped off the hook
(Who's zoomin' who) 
Yeah, oooooooh

Guess you believed the world 
Played by your rules 
Here stands an experienced girl 
I ain't nobody's fool

(Don't speculate) 
You thought you had me covered now boy 
(I've got your bait) 
But you're bound to be my lover, oh 

(Who's zoomin' who) 
Take another look and tell me, baby 
(Who's zoomin who) 
Who's zoomin' who 
(Who's zoomin' who) 
Fish jumped off the hook 
Didn't I, baby
(Who's zoomin' who) 
Yeah, yeah
Whoooo-oooooooh

(Who's zoomin' who) 
Take another look and tell me, baby 
(Who's zoomin who) 
Who's zoomin' who 
(Who's zoomin' who) 
Fish jumped off the hook 
Didn't I, baby
(Who's zoomin' who) 
Whooooooo

You think you're smooth 
That you can pick and choose 
When the time is right
Just look behind 
You'll be surprised to find 
I'm gonna make you mine tonight
Ooooooh, yeah

(Who's zoomin' who) 
Take another look and tell me, baby 
(Who's zoomin who) 
Now the fish jumped off the hook now boy 
(Who's zoomin' who) 
Take another look and tell me, baby
(Who's zoomin' who)......


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYYYUS<img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_6_14.gif">


I know you posted it because of Jethro Tull, but as a flutist, I absolutely LOVE this smilie and just stole it.


----------



## tomchamp

Walking through forests of palm tree apartments --- 
scoff at the monkeys who live in their dark tents 
down by the waterhole --- drunk every Friday --- 
eating their nuts --- saving their raisins for Sunday. 
Lions and tigers who wait in the shadows --- 
they're fast but they're lazy, and sleep in green meadows. 
Let's bungle in the jungle --- well, that's all right by me. 
I'm a tiger when I want love, 
but I'm a snake if we disagree. 

Just say a word and the boys will be right there: 
with claws at your back to send a chill through the night air. 
Is it so frightening to have me at your shoulder? 
Thunder and lightning couldn't be bolder. 
I'll write on your tombstone, ``I thank you for dinner.'' 
This game that we animals play is a winner. 

Let's bungle in the jungle --- well, that's all right by me. 
I'm a tiger when I want love, 
but I'm a snake if we disagree. 

The rivers are full of crocodile nasties 
and He who made kittens put snakes in the grass. 
He's a lover of life but a player of pawns --- 
yes, the King on His sunset lies waiting for dawn 
to light up His Jungle 
as play is resumed. 
The monkeys seem willing to strike up the tune.


----------



## jazz lady

*leann rimes*

Under a lover’s sky
Gonna be with you
And no one’s gonna be around
If you think that you won’t fall
Well just wait untill
’til the sun goes down

Underneath the starlight, starlight
There’s a magical feeling so right
It will steal your heart tonight

You can try to resist
Try to hide from my kiss
But you know, but you know
That you can’t fight the moonlight
Deep in the dark
You’ll surrender your heart
But you know, but you know
That you can’t fight the moonlight
No...
You can’t fight it...
It’s gonna get to your heart

There’s no escaping love
Once a gentle breeze
Wweaves its spell upon you heart
No matter what you think
It won’t be too long
’til your in my arms

Underneath the starlight, starlight
We’ll be lost in the rhythm so right
Feel it steal your heart tonight

You can try to resist
Try to hide from my kiss
But you know, but you know
That you can’t fight the moonlight
Deep in the dark
You’ll surrender your heart
But you know, but you know
That you can’t fight the moonlight
No...
You can’t fight it...
No matter what you do
The night is gonna get to you

Don’t try your never gonna win

Underneath the starlight, starlight
There’s a magical feeling so right
It will steal your heart tonight

You can try to resist
Try to hide from my kiss
But you know, but you know
That you can’t fight the moonlight
Deep in the dark
You’ll surrender your heart
But you know, but you know
That you can’t fight the moonlight
No...
You can’t fight it...

You can try to resist
Try to hide from my kiss
But you know, don’t you know
That you can’t fight the moonlight
Deep in the dark
You’ll surrender your heart
But you know, but you know
That you can’t fight the moonlight
No...
You can’t fight it...

It’s gonna get to your heart


----------



## tomchamp

*Bc!*

Baby, when I think about you
I think about love.
Darlin, couldn't live without you 
And your love.

If I had those golden dreams of my yesterday
I would wrap you 
In the heavens
And feel it dyin (dyin, dyin) all the way

I feel ike makin
Feel like makin love 
Feel like makin love
Feel like makin love
Feel like makin love to you

Baby, if I think about you 
I think about love.
Darlin, if I live without you
I live without love.

If I had the sun and moon
and they were shinin 
I would give you both night and day
Love satisfyin

I feel like makin
Feel like makin love
Feel like makin love
Feel like makin love 
Feel like makin love to you

And if I had those golden dreams of my yesterday
I would wrap you 
In the heavens
And feel it dyin (dyin, dyin) all the way

I feel like makin
Feel like makin love
Feel like makin love
Feel like makin love
Feel like makin love to you


----------



## jazz lady

*lee ann womack*

I hope you never lose your sense of wonder,
You get your fill to eat but always keep that hunger,
May you never take one single breath for granted,
God forbid love ever leave you empty handed,
I hope you still feel small when you stand beside the ocean,
Whenever one door closes I hope one more opens,
Promise me that you’ll give faith a fighting chance,
And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance.

I hope you dance....i hope you dance.

I hope you never fear those mountains in the distance,
Never settle for the path of least resistance
Livin’ might mean takin’ chances but they’re worth takin’,
Lovin’ might be a mistake but it’s worth makin’,
Don’t let some hell bent heart leave you bitter,
When you come close to sellin’ out reconsider,
Give the heavens above more than just a passing glance,
And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance.

I hope you dance....i hope you dance.
I hope you dance....i hope you dance.
(time is a wheel in constant motion always rolling us along,
Tell me who wants to look back on their years and wonder where those years have gone.)

I hope you still feel small when you stand beside the ocean,
Whenever one door closes I hope one more opens,
Promise me that you’ll give faith a fighting chance,
And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance.

Dance....i hope you dance.
I hope you dance....i hope you dance.
I hope you dance....i hope you dance..
(time is a wheel in constant motion always rolling us along
Tell me who wants to look back on their years and wonder where those years have gone


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I hope you never lose your sense of wonder,
> You get your fill to eat but always keep that hunger,
> May you never take one single breath for granted,
> God forbid love ever leave you empty handed,
> I hope you still feel small when you stand beside the ocean,
> Whenever one door closes I hope one more opens,
> Promise me that you’ll give faith a fighting chance,
> And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance.



I love this one Jazz!


----------



## Agee

*No doubt this has been posted...*

*But this Stones song always seems to ring true!*

I saw her today at the reception
A glass of wine in her hand
I knew she was gonna meet her connection
At her feet was a footloose man
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes well you might find
You get what you need
And I went down to the demonstration
To get my fair share of abuse
Singing, we’re gonna vent our frustration
If we don’t we’re gonna blow a 50-amp fuse
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes well you just might find
You get what you need
I went down to the chelsea drugstore
To get your prescription filled
I was standing in line with mr. jimmy
And man, did he look pretty ill
We decided that we would have a soda
My favorite flavor, cherry red
I sung my song to mr. jimmy
Yeah, and he said one word to me, and that was dead
I said to him
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You get what you need
You get what you need--yeah, oh baby
I saw her today at the reception
In her glass was a bleeding man
She was practiced at the art of deception
Well I could tell by her blood-stained hands
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You just might find
You get what you need
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
You can’t always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You just might find
You get what you need


----------



## BuddyLee

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *But this Stones song always seems to ring true!*
> 
> I saw her today at the reception
> A glass of wine in her hand
> I knew she was gonna meet her connection
> At her feet was a footloose man
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> But if you try sometimes well you might find
> You get what you need
> And I went down to the demonstration
> To get my fair share of abuse
> Singing, we’re gonna vent our frustration
> If we don’t we’re gonna blow a 50-amp fuse
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> But if you try sometimes well you just might find
> You get what you need
> I went down to the chelsea drugstore
> To get your prescription filled
> I was standing in line with mr. jimmy
> And man, did he look pretty ill
> We decided that we would have a soda
> My favorite flavor, cherry red
> I sung my song to mr. jimmy
> Yeah, and he said one word to me, and that was dead
> I said to him
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> But if you try sometimes you just might find
> You get what you need
> You get what you need--yeah, oh baby
> I saw her today at the reception
> In her glass was a bleeding man
> She was practiced at the art of deception
> Well I could tell by her blood-stained hands
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> But if you try sometimes you just might find
> You just might find
> You get what you need
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> You can’t always get what you want
> But if you try sometimes you just might find
> You just might find
> You get what you need


Thanks Air, I love this song.  I sing it to my sister all the time and I sang this part 

*You can’t always get what you want*
*You can’t always get what you want*
*You can’t always get what you want*
*But if you try sometimes you just might find*
*You just might find*
*You get what you need* 

to Janey when we were dating.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> I love this one Jazz!


I do, too. It's striking home deeply tonight for some reason. Way too much wine and thinking tonight. Way too much.


----------



## tomchamp

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes
And no one knows
What it's like to be hated
To be faded to telling only lies
[chorus]
But my dreams they aren't as empty
As my conscious seems to be
I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free
No one knows what its like
To feel these feelings
Like i do, and i blame you!
No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain woe
Can show through
[chorus]
Discover l.i.m.p. say it [x4]
No one knows what its like
To be mistreated, to be defeated
Behind blue eyes
No one know how to say
That they're sorry and don't worry
I'm not telling lies
[chorus]
No one knows what its like
To be the bad man, to be the sad man
Behind blue eyes.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I do, too. It's striking home deeply tonight for some reason. Way too much wine and thinking tonight. Way too much.


Gotta relish those nights of deep thought though.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I do, too. It's striking home deeply tonight for some reason. Way too much wine and thinking tonight. Way too much.



It's good for the soul to do that occasionally Jazz!


----------



## tomchamp

I was a butcher
Cutting up meat
My hands were bloody
I'm dying on my feet
I was a surgeon
Til I start to shake
I was a-falling
But you put on the breaks
Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
You got me rocking now 

I was a pitcher
Down in a slump
I was a fighter
Taken for a sucker punch
Feeling bad
Guess I lost my spring
I was the boxer
Who can't get in the ring 

Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
There ain't no stopping me
Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
You got me rocking now 

I was a hooker
Losing her looks
I was a writer
Can't write another book
I was all dried up
Dying to get wet
I was a tycoon
Drowning in debt 

Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
There ain't no stopping me
Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
You got me rocking now
Hey hey
You got me rocking now 
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Thanks Air, I love this song. I sing it to my sister all the time and I sang this part
> 
> *You can’t always get what you want*
> *You can’t always get what you want*
> *You can’t always get what you want*
> *But if you try sometimes you just might find*
> *You just might find*
> *You get what you need*
> 
> to Janey when we were dating.


It is a classic!

I think they defined a generation with this song!

As far as singing it to a squeeze, wise beyond your years


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> but as a flutist, .


Once you've had the lips of a flutist, you'll never go back!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Once you've had the lips of a flutist, you'll never go back!


----------



## tomchamp

Oh a storm is threat'ning my very life today
If I don't get some shelter
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away 

War, children, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away 

See the fire sweepin' out very street today
Burns like a red coal carpet, mad bull lost its way 

War, children, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away 

Rape! Murder! It's just a shot away, it's just a shot away
Rape! Murder! It's just a shot away, it's just a shot away 

The floods is threat'ning my very life today.
Gimme, gimme shelter or I'm gonna fade away 

War, children, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away 

Love, sister, it's just a kiss away, it's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away, it's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away, it's just a kiss away 
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Close My Eyes (Forever)

Lita and Ozzy

Baby, I get so scared inside
And I don't really understand
Is it love that's on my mind
Or is it fantasy

Heaven is in the palm of my hand
And it's waiting here for you
What am I supposed to do
With a childhood tragedy

If I close my eyes forever
Will it all remain unchanged
If I close my eyes forever
Will it all remain the same

Sometimes it's hard to hold on
So hard to hold on to my dreams
It isn't always what it seems
When you're face to face with me

You're like a dagger
You stick me in the heart
And taste the blood from my blade
And when we sleep
Would you shelter me
In your warm and darkened grave

If I close my eyes forever
Will it all remain unchanged
If I close my eyes forever
Will it all remain the same

Will you ever take me
No, I just can't take the pain
Would you ever trust me
No, I'll never feel the same

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

I know I been so hard on you
I know I told you lies
If I could have just one more wish
I'd wipe the cobwebs from my eyes

If I close my eyes forever
Will it all remain unchanged
If I close my eyes forever
Will it all remain the same
Oh, yeah

Close your eyes, close your eyes
You gotta close your eyes for me


----------



## Agee

jazz said:
			
		

> Way too much wine and thinking tonight. Way too much.


It's all good J, "Wine and thinking" go together like bread and butter!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> It's all good J, "Wine and thinking" go together like bread and butter!


I know, Air.  I just got myself into a bit of a funk tonight when I really shouldn't have. Too many things happening and swirling around in my brain and I let myself "go there." I'll be fine. I always am.


----------



## tomchamp

*Joe!*

Who Knows What Tomorrow Brings
In A World Where Few Hearts Survive
All I Know Is The Way I Feel
When Its Real I keep It Alive
The Road Is Long There Are Mountains In The Way 

Chorus
Love Lift Us Up Where We Belong
Where The Eagles Fly On A Mountain High
Love Lift Us Up Where We Belong
Far From The World Below
Where The Clear Wind Blow 

Some Hang On To Used To Be
Live Thier Life Looking Behind
All We Have Is Here And Now
All Our Lives Out There To Find
The Road Is Long And There Are Mountains In Our Way
But We Climb The Stairs Everyday 

Chorus 

Time Goes By No Time To Cry
Just You And I, Alone 

Chorus


----------



## meangirl

Love To Love You Baby 

Donna Summer 

Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby

When you're laying so close to me
There's no place I'd rather you be 
Than with me-ee, uh
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby

Do it to me again and again
You put me in such a awful spin
In a spin, in-uh 

Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby

Lay your head down real close to me
Soothe my mind and set me free 
Set me free-ee, uh 

Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby

When you're laying so close to me
There's no place I'd rather you be 
Than with me-ee, uh
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby

Do it to me again and again
You put me in such a awful spin 
In a spin, in-uh 
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
Aaaah, I love to love you, baby


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Love To Love You Baby
> 
> Donna Summer
> 
> Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
> Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
> Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
> Aaaah, I love to love you, baby
> Aaaah, I love to love you, baby


Ya know MG, back in the day, She turned heads, and spiked heads, long before Madonna graduated from High School!


----------



## meangirl

I'll Stand By You


Oh, why you look so sad? Tears are in your eyes
Come on and come to me now.
Don't be ashamed to cry, let me see you through 
Cause I've seen the dark side too. 
When the night falls on you, you don't know what to do,
Nothing you confess could make me love you less 
I'll stand by you, I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you,
I'll stand by you.

So, if you're mad get mad, don't hold it all inside,
Come on and talk to me now.
And hey, what you got to hide? I get angry too
But I'm alot like you.
When you're standing at the crossroads, don't know which path to choose, 
Let me come along, cause even if your wrong 
I'll stand by you, I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you,
I'll stand by you.
Take me into your darkest hour, and I'll never desert you. 
I'll stand by you.

And when, when the night falls on you baby, you're feeling all alone,
You won't be on your own, I'll stand by you. I'll stand by you 
I'll stand by you, won't let nobody hurt you. I'll stand by you 
Take me in into your darkest hour and I'll never desert you 
I'll stand by you


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ya know MG, back in the day, She turned heads, and spiked heads, long before Madonna graduated from High School!



Oh yeah...she was very sexy!


----------



## tomchamp

This ain't no place for losers
Or the innocent of mind
It's a full time job
For anyone, to stay alive
The streets have shallow boundaries
For the war that's everyone
What a wasteland for
Broken dreams and hired guns
Shelter me, baby shelter me
When I'm sitting like I'm losing ground
Shelter me
I've gone to sleep
But when I open
The other goes my tears
In the darkness
I can I can hide my heart
But non of my fears
In the morning
Like a soldier
I look closed up battleground
Another day
Another part of me
And the world goes round
Shelter me
Won't you shelter me
When I'm sitting like I'm losing ground
Shelter me
Won't you shelter me
Oh, shelter me
When I lose control
Of my own home
Shelter me
Everytime time I tumble down
I want to pack it up and leave this town
But when I finally get the nerve
Get cleared out of the shoes
I'm thanking you
I'm thanking you
Baby shelter me
Please shelter me
When I'm sitting down, and losing ground
Shelter me
Won't you shelter me
When I lose control
Am I alone
Shelter me
Won't you shelter me
Oh, shelter me
Baby please
Oh, shelter me
Stay back and shelter me
Come on and shelter me
When I lose control
Am I alone
Shelter me


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...she was very sexy!


She is STILL very sexy.  

I need to get my tipsy and tired arse to bed, so I'll leave you with this little ditty from Whitesnake:


I don’t know where I’m going
But, I sure know where I’ve been
Hanging on the promises
In songs of yesterday
An’ I’ve made up my mind,
I ain’t wasting no more time
But, here I go again
Here I go again

Tho’ I keep searching for an answer,
I never seem to find what I’m looking for
Oh lord, I pray
You give me strength to carry on,
’cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An’ here I go again on my own
Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An’ I’ve made up my mind
I ain’t wasting no more time

I’m just another heart in need of rescue,
Waiting on love’s sweet charity
An’ I’m gonna hold on
For the rest of my days,
’cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An’ here I go again on my own
Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An’ I’ve made up my mind
I ain’t wasting no more time

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go...

An’ I’ve made up my mind,
I ain’t wasting no more time

An’ here I go again on my own
Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
’cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An’ here I go again on my own
Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An’ I’ve made up my mind
I ain’t wasting no more time...

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go,
Here I go again...


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She is STILL very sexy.
> 
> I need to get my tipsy and tired arse to bed, so I'll leave you with this little ditty from Whitesnake:
> 
> 
> IAn’ here I go again on my own
> Goin’ down the only road I’ve ever known,
> Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
> An’ I’ve made up my mind
> I ain’t wasting no more time...



Good night Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Good night Jazz!


Actually, it wasn't.  Incredible and vivid dreams woke me up several times.  Very strange indeed.  

Bob Seger tune for my ride in this morning...

On a long and lonesome highway
East of Omaha
You can listen to the engine
moanin' out its one-note song
You can think about the woman
or the girl you knew the night before
But your thoughts will soon be wandering
the way they always do
When you're ridin' sixteen hours
and there's nothin' much to do
And you don't feel much like ridin',
you just wish the trip was through

So here I am
On the road again
There I am
Up on the stage
And here I go
Playin' star again
There I go
Turn the page

Well you walk into a restaurant,
strung out from the road
And you feel the eyes upon you
as you're shakin' off the cold
You pretend it doesn't bother you
but you just want to explode.

Most times you can't hear 'em talk,
other times you can
Always it's the same old thing,
"Is that a woman or a man?"
And you always seem outnumbered,
you don't dare make a stand

So here I am
On the road again
There I am
Up on the stage
And here I go
Playin' star again
There I go
Turn the page

Out there in the spotlight
you're a million miles away
Every ounce of energy
you try to give away
As the sweat pours out your body
like the music that you play
Later in the evening
as you lie awake in bed
With the echoes from the amplifiers
ringin' in your head
You smoke the day's last cigarette,
rememberin' what she said

So here I am
On the road again
There I am
Up on the stage
And here I go
Playin' star again
There I go
Turn the page

Yeah here I am
On the road again
There I am
Up on the stage
Here I go
Playin' star again
There I go
There I go


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Quite the appropriate tune for those hitting the road...


Very true...

Down in the country, amongst the pines
Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line
Down in the country, amongst the pines
Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line

Well now me and old elmer waterfield
Used to sit beneath the pines
Arguing whose car was faster
Was it his or was it mine
Then hear and tell the story
You’d swear that it was true
His old ford and one plymouth of me
Went a hundred and twenty-two

Down in the country, amongst the pines
Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line
Down in the country, amongst the pines
Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line

Down in the country, amongst the pines
Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line
Down in the country, amongst the pines
Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line

If you want to spread a rumor
Or a gossip, please feel free
Just ask old lonzo cooper
He’s better than nbc

Down in the country, amongst the pines
Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line
Down in the country, amongst the pines
Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line


----------



## cattitude

Don't go changing, to try and please me
You never let me down before
Don't imagine you're too familiar
And I don't see you anymore

I wouldn't leave you in times of trouble
We never could have come this far
I took the good times, I'll take the bad times
I'll take you just the way you are

Don't go trying some new fashion
Don't change the color of your hair
You always have my unspoken passion
Although I might not seem to care

I don't want clever conversation
I never want to work that hard
I just want someone that I can talk to
I want you just the way you are.

I need to know that you will always be
The same old someone that I knew
What will it take till you believe in me
The way that I believe in you.

I said I love you and that's forever
And this I promise from the heart
I could not love you any better
I love you just the way you are.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> At least he has a good day for travel... but it's a long trip... I've driven it before...:blah:


I've driven it many, many times and always enjoyed it.  It's a nice trip if you take 17 and cut over to I-64 via 33, which avoids the traffic around Yorktown.  Also try to time your travel through Hampton Roads.  I-64 is a mother around rush hour.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>


And even if you avoid rush hour, you can get still stuck from disabled vehicles and accidents. I got caught on I-64W for over two hours once when a tractor-trailer decided to go over a guardrail to the road below and in the process spill its hazardous cargo.  

They wound up BACKING everybody up and turning around to the last exit. I was in the front of the pack, so I was LAST to go.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very true...
> 
> Down in the country, amongst the pines
> Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line
> Down in the country, amongst the pines
> Norfolk, virginia, near the north carolina line


Never heard this one, who does it?

And thanks J & K for the thoughts


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Never heard this one, who does it?
> 
> And thanks J & K for the thoughts


Gene Vincent does the song - his big hit was the 50's "Be-Bop-a-Lula."    http://music.yahoo.com/ar-269607-bio--Gene-Vincent 

You're welcome and hope you a safe trip.


----------



## BadGirl

I left my home in norfolk virginia
California on my mind
I straddled that greyhound
And rode into raleigh
And on across caroline

We had motor trouble that turn into a struggle
Halfway across alabam
And that hound broke down and left us all stranded
In downtown birmingham

Right away I brought me a through train ticket
Ridin across mississippi clean
And I was on that midnight flyer out of birmingham
Smoking into new orleans

Somebody help me get out of louisiana
Just to help me get to houston town
There are people there who care a little about me
And they won't let the poor boy down

Sure as you're born brought me a silk suit
Put luggage in my hand
And I woke up high over alburquerque
On a jet to the promised land

Working on a t-bone steak a la carte
Flying over to the golden state
Ah when the pilot told us in thirteen minutes
He would set us at the terminal gate

Swing low chariot come down easy
Taxi to the terminal zone
Cut your engines and cool your wings
And let me make it to the telephone

Los angeles give me norfolk virginia
Tidewater four ten o nine
Tell the folks back home this is the promised land calling
And the poor boy is on the line

Working on a t-bone steak a la carte
Flying over to the golden state
Ah when the pilot told us in thirteen minutes
He would set us at the terminal gate

Swing low chariot come down easy
Taxi to the terminal zone
Cut your engines and cool your wings
And let me make it to the telephone

Los angeles give me norfolk virginia
Tidewater four ten o nine
Tell the folks back home this is the promised land calling
And the poor boy is on the line


----------



## jazz lady

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I left my home in norfolk virginia
> California on my mind
> I straddled that greyhound
> And rode into raleigh
> And on across caroline


  I saw that one too and almost posted it, but got busy doing other things.


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> You know... the route to Norfolk is very similar to the one I had to take to get to Cherry Point, NC... I spent two-weeks at the Marine base providing training for one of the systems they were using.
> 
> Of all my travels due to work, that was the most interesting... I can't find any Cherry Point songs...


I wish I could provide some training to some cute young Marines.    The boys down at Cherry Point are SCHWEET!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You know... the route to Norfolk is very similar to the one I had to take to get to Cherry Point, NC... I spent two-weeks at the Marine base providing training for one of the systems they were using.
> 
> Of all my travels due to work, that was the most interesting... I can't find any Cherry Point songs...


There's a jazz tune called "Cherry Point" but it doesn't have any lyrics.  This is as close as you're going to get I think:

*Marines' hymn [lyrics]​Verse​*From the halls of Montezuma​To the shores of Tripoli,​We fight our country's battles​On the land as on the sea.​First to fight for right and freedom​And to keep our honor clean,​We are proud to claim the title​Of United States Marine!​*Verse​*Our flag's unfurled to every breeze​From dawn to setting sun.​We have fought in every clime and place​Where we could take a gun.​In the snow of far off Northern lands​And in sunny Tropic scenes​You will find us always on the job -​The United States Marines.​*Verse​*Here's health to you and our Corps​Which we are proud to serve.​In many a strife we've fought for life​And never lost our nerve.​If the Army and the Navy​Ever look on Heaven's scenes​They will find the streets are guarded​By United States Marines.​​​


----------



## Agee

*Jazz*

"Cadillac, Cadillac, long and lean shinny and black" 

Homey is styling for this trip! 
Brand new Cadillac Deville, built-in "Onstar" and "XM Radio"


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Cadillac, Cadillac, long and lean shinny and black"
> 
> Homey is styling for this trip!
> Brand new Cadillac Deville, built-in "Onstar" and "XM Radio"


   You be cruising in style now, Mr. Pimp Daddy Mac Gasm.


----------



## jazz lady

Well there she sits buddy just a-gleaming in the sun, right​There to greet a working man when his day is done 
I'm gonna pack my pa and I'm gonna pack my aunt, 
I'm gonna take them down to the Cadillac Ranch.

​El Dorado fins, whitewalls and skirts;​Rides just like a little bit of heaven here on earth. 
Well buddy, when I die throw my body in the back, 
And drive me to the junkyard in my Cadillac.

​Cadillac, Cadillac,​Long and dark, shiny and black 
Open up your engines let `em roar 
Tearing up the highway like a big old dinosaur

​James Dean in that Mercury `49​Junior Johnson runnin' through the woods of Caroline 
Even Burt Reynolds in that black Trans Am 
All gonna meet down at the Cadillac Ranch

​Cadillac, Cadillac​Long and dark, shiny and black 
Open up your engines, let 'em roar 
Tearin' up the highway like a big old dinosaur 

​Hey little girlie in the blue jeans so tight​Drivin' all alone through the Colorado night 
You're my last love, baby, you're my last chance 
Don't let `em take me to the Cadillac Ranch

​Cadillac, Cadillac...​Long and dark, shiny and black; 
Open up them engines, let 'em roar; 
Tearin' up the highway like a big old dinosaur

​<!--msnavigation-->​


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You be cruising in style now, Mr. Pimp Daddy Mac Gasm.


----------



## BadGirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Cadillac, Cadillac, long and lean shinny and black"
> 
> Homey is styling for this trip!
> Brand new Cadillac Deville, built-in "Onstar" and "XM Radio"


Can I go stylin' in your DeVille wif ya?  I could be the ho to your pimp.  I'd be a poorly paid ho, but I'd work extra hard for ya.


----------



## Agee

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Can I go stylin' in your DeVille wif ya? I could be the ho to your pimp. I'd be a poorly paid ho, but I'd work extra hard for ya.


This Pimp Daddy, would make sure you got the serious premo green, how soon can you pack yo bags


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


 You'd best be getting yo' fine azz self out of here 'fore them gals on Great Mills Road get word of it.


----------



## jazz lady

*For some strange reason...*

I have this song stuck in my head this afternoon...  

Well I ain't never 
Been the barbie doll type 
No I can't swig that sweet champagne 
I'd rather drink beer all night 
In a tavern or in a honky tonk 
Or on a 4 wheel drive tailgate 
I've got posters on my wall of Skynard, Kid and Strait 
Some people look down on me 
But I don't give a rip 
I'll stand barefooted in my own front yard with a baby on my hip 

Cause I'm a redneck woman 
And I ain't no high class broad 
I'm just a product of my raisin' 
And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw" 
And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long 
And I know all the words to every Charlie Daniels song 
So here's to all my sisters out there keepin' it country 
Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 

Victoria's Secret 
Well their stuff's real nice 
Oh but I can buy the same damn thing on a Wal*Mart shelf half price 
And still look sexy 
Just as sexy 
As those models on TV 
No I don't need no designer tag to make my man want me 
You might think I'm trashy 
A little too hard core 
But get in my neck of the woods 
I'm just the girl next door 

Hey I'm redneck woman 
And I ain't no high class broad 
I'm just a product of my raisin' 
And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw" 
And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long
And I know all the words to every Tanya Tucker song 
So here's to all my sisters out there keeping it country 
Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 

I'm redneck woman 
And I ain't no high class broad 
I'm just a product of my raisin' 
And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw" 
And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long
And I know all the words to every Ol' Bocephus song 
So here's to all my sisters out there keeping it country 
Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 

Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 

I Said Hell Yeah​​​


----------



## meangirl

Sorry 

K-otic

How can love be so blind (you were right here by my side)
Baby now when you are gone (I don't wanna go on)
Just like a flower needs the ray (I just wanna be with you)
Baby what can I do, to make you understand

That I'm telling you the truth
I don't wanna live without you
by my side

I said I'm sorry
for the times that I turned around
I thought I did the right thing
now I regret that I said goodbye
I said I'm sorry
for the times that I turned around
I thought I wanted something
something that I couldn't find

All the things I've said and done
(I wish that I could take them back)
I didn't mean to make you cry
(and now you're left with all the pain)
Just let me in and let me try
(to make you understand that I)
Really wanna make things right, so baby understand

That I'm telling you the truth
I don't wanna live without you
by my side

I said I'm sorry
for the times that I turned around
I thought I did the right thing
now I regret that I said goodbye
I said I'm sorry
for the times that I turned around
I thought I wanted something
something that I couldn't find

I know that I have made mistakes before
But now I'm gonna be there -that's for sure
So tell me I'm the only one
I need you baby, I want you baby

I know exactly what I feel for you
My heart is in your hands, what can I do?
Please give me one more chance
I need you baby, I want you baby

I said I'm sorry
for the times that I turned around
I thought I did the right thing
now I regret that I said goodbye
I said I'm sorry
for the times that I turned around
I thought I wanted something
something that I couldn't find

I'm sorry baby, I'm sorry baby, I'm sorry baby, ...


----------



## meangirl

SEALS & CROFTS 

 "Get Closer" 

[Chorus:]
Darlin' if you want me to be closer to you, get closer to me.
Darlin' if you want me to be closer to you, get closer to me.
Darlin' if you want me to love, love only you, then love only me.
Darlin' if you want me to see, see only you, then see only me.

[Boy:] There's a line, I can't cross over. It's no good for me and it's no good for you.
[Girl:] And there's a feelin', deep down inside me. I can't explain it and you're wondering why.
You say we've been like strangers, but I'm not the others you can wrap 'round your fingers.

[Chorus]

[Boy:] There's a time, I when I would come runnin'. I'd drop everything for the touch of your hand in mine.
[Girl:] You were blind and now you regret it, 'cause I can't forget it. It's locked in my mind.
And I can't go on livin' day to day wondering if we'll be here tomorrow.
People change and you're changin'. And I've given you my all, there's no more to borrow.

[Chorus]


----------



## meangirl

*Latest Killers*

The Killers 

 All These Things That I've Done Lyrics


 When there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
One more son
If you can hold on
If you can hold on, hold on 
I wanna stand up, I wanna let go
You know, you know - no you don't, you don't
I wanna shine on in the hearts of men
I want a meaning from the back of my broken hand 

Another head aches, another heart breaks
I am so much older than I can take
And my affection, well it comes and goes
I need direction to perfection, no no no no 

Help me out
Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out 

And when there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
These changes ain't changing me
The cold-hearted boy I used to be 

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down 

I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
... 

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down 

Over and out, last call for sin
While everyone's lost, the battle is won
With all these things that I've done
All these things that I've done
If you can hold on
If you can hold on


Video Here:http://www.islandrecords.com/thekillers/site/musicvideo_discography.las


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Somebody help me out... I heard a song today on XM 70s that I don't think has been posted, but I can't remember who did it or what it's called...
> 
> Let me sing a few bars...
> 
> "let her sleep... she's a lady... let her cry... she's just a child... let her dream.. blahblahblah.... and gentle flower running wild"
> 
> That's all I can remember... name that tune...



Is this it?

Wildflower


She's faced the hardest times you could imagine,

And many times her eyes fought back the tears.

And when her youthful world was about to fall in

Each time her slender shoulders bore the weight of all her fears,

and her sorrow no one hears, still rings in midnight silence, 

in her ears...



Let her cry, for she's a Lady

Let her dream, for she's a Child

Let the rain fall down upon her

She's a free and gentle flower, growing wild.



And if by chance, I should hold her,

Let me hold her for a time;

But if allowed just one posession,

I would pick her from the garden, to be mine.



Be careful how you touch her, for she will waken;

and sleep's the only freedom that she knows.

And when you walk into her eyes, you won't believe;

The way she's always payin' for a debt she never owed,

and the silent wind still blows, that only she can hear,

And so, she goes.



Let her cry, for she's a Lady

Let her dream, for she's a Child

Let the rain fall down upon her

She's a free and gentle flower, growing wild.



(repeat)


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Somebody help me out... I heard a song today on XM 70s that I don't think has been posted, but I can't remember who did it or what it's called...
> 
> Let me sing a few bars...
> 
> "let her sleep... she's a lady... let her cry... she's just a child... let her dream.. blahblahblah.... and gentle flower running wild"
> 
> That's all I can remember... name that tune...


 


Skylark is the artist - meangirl posted the words above.

</PRE></P>


----------



## jazz lady

*stuck in my head tonight...*

brings back memories of Toot's...   

Back in black 
Hit the sack
I been too long I'm glad to be back
Yes I am
Let loose from the noose
That's kept me hanging about
I keep looking at the sky cause it's gettin' me high
Forget the HEARSE cause I'll never die
I got nine lives, cat's eyes
Using every one of them and runnin' wild

CHORUS
Cause I'm back
Yes I'm back 
im baaaack
Well I'm back 
Well I'm back in black


Back in the back of a cadillac
Number one with a bullet I'm a power pack
Yes I'm in a band 
With a gang
They gotta catch me if they want me to hang
Cause I'm back on the track and I'm feeling the flack)
Nobody's gonna get me on another rack
So look at me now I'm just makin' my way
Don't try to push your luck just get out of my way

Cause I'm back
Yes I'm back
Well I'm back
Yes I'm back
Well I'm back back
Well I'm back in black
Yes I'm back in black

Well I'm back yes I'm back
Well I'm back yes I'm back
Well I'm back back
Well I'm back in black
Yes I'm back in black

Well I'm back back
Well I'm back back
Back back
Back in black



Outta sight


----------



## remaxrealtor

Gotta love Meatloaf!

spoken)
BOY: On a hot summer night,
would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?
GIRL: Will he offer me his mouth?
BOY: Yes.
GIRL: Will he offer me his teeth?
BOY: Yes.
GIRL: Will he offer me his jaws?
BOY: Yes.
GIRL: Will he offer me his hunger?
BOY: Yes.
GIRL: Again, will he offer me his hunger?
BOY: Yes!
GIRL: And does he love me?
BOY: Yes.
GIRL: Yes.
BOY: On a hot summer night,
would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?
GIRL: Yes.
BOY: I bet you say that to all the boys!


(sung)
It was a hot summer night
and the beach was burning.
There was fog crawling over the sand.
When I listen to your heart
I hear the whole world turning.
I see the shooting stars falling
through your trembling hands.


You were licking your lips
and your lipstick shining.
I was dying just to ask for a taste.
We were lying together in a silver lining
by the the light of the moon.
You know there's not another moment
Not another moment
Not another moment to waste.


You hold me so close that my knees grow weak.
But my soul is flying high above the ground.
I'm trying to speak but no matter what I do
I just can't seem to make any sound.


And then you took the words right out of my mouth.
Oh it must have been while you were kissing me.
You took the words right out of my mouth.
And I swear it's true,
I was just about to say I love you.
And then you took the words right out of my mouth.
Oh it must have been while you were kissing me.
You took the words right out of my mouth.
And I swear it's true,
I was just about to say I love you.


Now my body is shaking like a wave on the water
And I guess that I'm beginning to grin.
Oh we're finally alone and we can do what we want to.
The night is young
And Ain't no-one gonna know where you
No-one gonna know where you
No-one's gonna know where you've been.
You were licking your lips
and your lipstick shining.
I was dying just to ask for a taste.
We were lying together in a silver lining
by the the light of the moon.
You know there's not another moment
Not another moment
Not another moment to waste.


And then you took the words right out of my mouth.
Oh it must have been while you were kissing me.
You took the words right out of my mouth.
And I swear it's true,
I was just about to say I love you.
And then you took the words right out of my mouth.
Oh it must have been while you were kissing me.
You took the words right out of my mouth.
And I swear it's true,
I was just about to say I love you.


----------



## meangirl

AC/DC and Meatloaf...Love 'em!


----------



## jazz lady

*in a chicago kind of a mood now...*

Sleepless hours and dreamless nights and far aways
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here
Heaven knows and lord it shows when I’m away
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here

Same old show in a different town on another time
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here
Even though you’re far away, you’re on my mind
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here

And I’d like to change my life, and you know I would
Just to be with you tonight, baby, if I could
But I’ve got my job to do, and I do it well,
So I guess that’s how it is.

Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here

On the road it’s a heavy load, but I’ll get by
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here
Pay the price, make a sacrifice, and still I’ll try
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here


----------



## jazz lady

*more chicago...*

As my life goes on I believe
Somehow something’s changed
Something deep inside
Ooh a part of me

There’s a strange new light in my eyes
Things I’ve never known
Changin’ my life
Changin’ me

I’ve been searchin’
So long
To find an answer
Now I know my life has meaning
Ow oh

Now I see myself as I am
Feeling very free
Life is everything
Ooh it’s meant to be
When my tears have come to an end
I will understand
What I left behind
Part of me

I’ve been searching
So long
To find and answer
Now I know my life has meaning
Woah woah

Searching
Don’t you know I’m hell yeah
For an answer
To the question
Oh yeah
For our minds
Baby
Baby it’s true
It’s only natural
It’s only natural baby, yeah
Good things
In life
Take a long time
Yeah yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*and more chicago...*

Stars shining bright above you,
Night breezes seem to whisper, I love you,
Birds singing in the sycamore tree,
Dream a little dream of me.

Just say goodnight and kiss me,
Oh, hold me tight and tell me you miss me;
While I’m alone and blue as can be,
Dream a little dream of me.

Stars fading, but I linger on, dear,
Still craving your kiss;
I’m longing to linger till dawn, my dear,
Just saying this:

Sweet dreams till sunbeams find you,
Sweet dreams that leave all worries behind you,
But in your dreams whatever they be,
Dream a little dream of me.

Say nightie-night and kiss me,
Oh, hold me tight and tell me you miss me;
While I’m alone and blue as can be,
Dream a little dream of me.

Dream a little dream of you and me.


----------



## jazz lady

*love this chicago tune...*

When I’m with you, it doesn’t matter where we are, or what we’re doing
I’m with you, that’s all that matters
Time passes much too quickly when we’re together laughing
I wish I could sing it to you, oh no
I wish I could sing it to you

Mostly I’m silent
Never think of the right words to say

When I kiss you, I feel a thousand different feelings
The color of chills all over my body
And when I feel them, I quickly try to decide which one
I should try to put into words, oh no
Try to put into words

Mostly I’m silent

Only the beginning of what I want to feel forever
Only the beginning
Only just the start
I’ve got to get you into my life mama
Got to get you next to me
Only the beginning
Only just the start


----------



## meangirl

Lynyrd Skynyrd

Gimme Three Steps


I was cutting the rug 
Down at a place called The Jug 
With a girl named Linda Lu 
When in walked a man 
With a gun in his hand 
And he was looking for you know who. 
He said, "Hey there fellow, 
With the hair colored yellow, 
Watcha tryin' to prove? 
'Cause that's my woman there 
And I'm a man who cares 
And this might be all for you."

I was scared and fearing for my life. 
I was shakin' like a leaf on a tree. 
'Cause he was lean, mean, 
Big and bad, Lord, 
Pointin' that gun at me. 
I said, "Wait a minute, mister, 
I didn't even kiss her. 
Don't want no trouble with you. 
And I know you don't owe me 
But I wish you'd let me 
Ask one favor from you."

(Chorus) 
"Won't you give me three steps, 
Gimme three steps mister, 
Gimme three steps towards the door? 
Gimme three steps 
Gimme three steps mister, 
And you'll never see me no more."

Well the crowd cleared away 
And I began to pray 
As the water fell on the floor. 
And I'm telling you son, 
Well, it ain't no fun 
Staring straight down a forty-four. 
Well he turned and screamed at Linda Lu 
And that's the break I was looking for. 
And you could hear me screaming a mile away 
As I was headed out towards the door.

(Chorus)


----------



## jazz lady

*looking back with chicago...*

Old days
Good times I remember
Fun days
Filled with simple pleasures
Drive-in movies
Comic books and blue jeans
Howdy doody
Baseball cards and birthdays
Take me back
To a world gone away
Memories
Seem like yesterday

Old days
Good times I remember
Gold days
Days I’ll always treasure
Funny faces
Full of love and laughter
Funny places
Summer nights and streetcars
Take me back
To a world gone away
Boyhood memories
Seem like yesterday

Old days - in my mind and in my heart to stay
Old days - darkened dreams of good times gone away
Old days - days of love and feeling fancy free
Old days - days of magic still so close to me
Old days - in my mind and in my heart to stay
Old days - darkened dreams of good times gone away
Old days - days of love and feeling fancy free
Old days - days of magic still so close to me


----------



## tomchamp

Sometimes I think life is just a rodeo,
The trick is to ride and make it to the bell.
But there is a place, sweet as you will ever know,
In music and love, and things you never tell.
You see it in their face, secrets on the telephone,
A time out of time, for you and no one else.

CHORUS:
Hey let's go all over the world,
Rock and Roll Girls, Rock and Roll Girls.

Yeah, yeah, yeah!

If I had my way, I'd shuffle off to Buffalo;
Sit by the lake, and watch the world go by.
Ladies in the sun, listenin' to the radio,
Like flowers on the sand, a rainbow in my mind.

CHORUS
CHORUS
CHORUS

Yeah, yeah yeah!


----------



## remaxrealtor

Tell me do you think it’d be all right
If I could just crash here tonight
You can see I’m in no shape for driving
And anyway I’ve got no place to go
And you know it might not be that bad
You were the best I’d ever had
If I hadn’t blown the whole thing years ago
I might not be alone
Tomorrow we can drive around this town
And let the cops chase us around
The past is gone but something might be found
To take its place...hey jealousy
And you can trust me not to think
And not to sleep around
If you don’t expect too much from me 
You might not be let down
Cause all I really want is to be with you
Feeling like I matter too
If I hadn’t blown the whole thing years ago
I might be here with you
Tomorrow we can drive around this town
And let the cops chase us around
The past is gone but something might be found
To take its place...hey jealousy
She took my heart
There’s only one thing I couldn’t start


----------



## jazz lady

*listened to this boston song hundreds of times...*

and I never get tired of it...


I looked out this morning and the sun was gone
Turned on some music to start my day
I lost myself in a familiar song
I closed my eyes and I slipped away

It’s more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
’till I see marianne walk away
I see my marianne walkin’ away

So many people have come and gone
Their faces fade as the years go by
Yet I still recall as I wander on
As clear as the sun in the summer sky

It’s more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
’till I see marianne walk away
I see my marianne walkin’ away

When I’m tired and thinking cold
I hide in my music, forget the day
And dream of a girl I used to know
I closed my eyes and she slipped away
She slipped away. she slipped away.

It’s more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
’till I see marianne walk away
I see my marianne walkin’ away

:guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Skid Row

I Remember You

Woke up to the sound of pouring rain
The wind would whisper and I'd think of you
And all the tears you cried, that called my name
And when you needed me I came through

I paint a picture of the days gone by
When love went blind and you would make me see
I'd stare a lifetime into your eyes
So that I knew you were there for me
Time after time you were there for me

Remember yesterday - walking hand in hand
Love letters in the sand - I remember you
Through the sleepless nights and every endless day
I'd wanna hear you say - I remember you

We spend the summer with the top rolled down
Wished ever after would be like this
You said I love you babe, without a sound
I said I'd give my life for just one kiss
I'd live for your smile and die for your kiss

Remember yesterday - walking hand in hand
Love letters in the sand - I remember you
Through the sleepless nights and every endless day
I'd wanna hear you say - I remember you

We've had our share of hard times
But that's the price we paid
And through it all we kept the promise that we made
I swear you'll never be lonely

Woke up to the sound of pouring rain
Washed away a dream of you
But nothing else could ever take you away
'Cause you'll always be my dream come true
Oh my darling, I love you

Remember yesterday - walking hand in hand
Love letters in the sand - I remember you
Through the sleepless nights and every endless day
I'd wanna hear you say - I remember you

Remember yesterday - walking hand in hand
Love letters in the sand - I remember you
Through the sleepless nights and every endless day
I'd wanna hear you say - I remember you


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good night, Jazzy...  Well, at least you are in an upbeat mood tonight... you were scaring me last night...


Goodnight, k.    I was in a really strange mood last night and I'm sure I scared more than a few people, myself included.  I'm much more mellow tonight.


----------



## meangirl

HOWIE DAY 

"Collide"

The dawn is breaking
A light shining through
You're barely waking
And I'm tangled up in you
Yeah

I'm open, you're closed
Where I follow, you'll go
I worry I won't see your face
Light up again

Even the best fall down sometimes
Even the wrong words seem to rhyme
Out of the doubt that fills my mind
I somehow find
You and I collide

I'm quiet you know
You make a first impression
I've found I'm scared to know I'm always on your mind

Even the best fall down sometimes
Even the stars refuse to shine
Out of the back you fall in time
I somehow find
You and I collide

Don't stop here
I lost my place
I'm close behind

Even the best fall down sometimes
Even the wrong words seem to rhyme
Out of the doubt that fills your mind
You finally find
You and I collide

You finally find
You and I collide
You finally find
You and I collide


----------



## jazz lady

*still mellow with the eagles...*

One of these nights
One of these crazy old nights
We’re gonna find out
Pretty mama
What turns on your lights
The full moon is calling
The fever is high
And the wicked wind whispers
And moans

You got your demons
You got desires
Well, I got a few of my own

Oo, someone to be kind to in
Between the dark and the light
Oo, coming right behind you
Swear I’m gonna find you
One of these nights

One of these dreams
One of these lost and lonely dreams
We’re gonna find one
One that really screams

I’ve been searching for the daughter
Of the devil himself
I’ve been searching for an angel in white
I’ve been waiting for a woman who’s a little
Of both
And I can feel her but she’s nowhere
In sight

Oo, loneliness will blind you
In between the wrong and the right
Oo, coming right behind you
Swear I’m gonna find you
One of these nights

One of these nights
In between the dark and the light
Coming right behind you
Swear I’m gonna find you
Get ’ya baby one of these nights
One of these nights
One of these nights
I can feel it
I can feel it
One of these nights
Coming right behind you
Swear I’m gonna find you now
One of these nights..etc....


----------



## LooseTooth

I can't fight this feeling any longer. 
And yet I'm still afraid to let it flow. 
What started out as friendship, 
Has grown stronger. 
I only wish I had the strength to let it show. 

I tell myself that I can't hold OUT forever. 
I said there is no reason for my fear. 
Cause I feel so secure when we're together. 
You give my life direction, 
You make everything so clear. 

And even as I WANDER, 
I'm keeping you in sight. 
You're a candle in the window, 
On a cold, dark winter's night. 
And I'm getting closer than I ever THOUGHT I MIGHT. 

And I can't fight this feeling anymore. 
I've forgotten what I started fighting for. 
It's time to bring this ship into the shore, 
And throw away the oars, forever. 

Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore. 
I've forgotten what I started fighting for. 
And if I have to crawl upon the floor, 
Come crashing through your door, 
Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore. 

My life has been such a whirlwind since I saw you. 
I've been running round in circles in my mind. 
And it always seems that I'm following you, girl, 
Cause you take me to the places, 
That alone I'd never find. 

And even as I wander, 
I'm keeping you in sight. 
You're a candle in the wind, 
On a cold, dark winter's night. 
And I'm getting closer than I ever thought I might. 

And I can't fight this feeling anymore. 
I've forgotten what I started fighting for. 
It's time to bring this ship into the shore, 
And throw away the oars, forever. 

Cause I can't fight this feeling anymore. 
I've forgotten what I started fighting for. 
And if I have to crawl upon the floor, 
Come crashing through your door, 
Baby, I can't fight this feeling anymore.


----------



## LooseTooth

So, so you think you can tell 
Heaven from Hell, 
Blue skys from pain. 
Can you tell a green field 
From a cold steel rail? 
A smile from a veil? 
Do you think you can tell? 

And did they get you to trade 
Your heros for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees? 
Hot air for a cool breeze? 
Cold comfort for change? 
And did you exchange 
A walk on part in the war 
For a lead role in a cage? 

How I wish, how I wish you were here. 
We're just two lost souls 
Swimming in a fish bowl, 
Year after year, 
Running over the same old ground. 
What have we found? 
The same old fears. 
Wish you were here.


----------



## Agee

If you're havin' trouble with your high school head
He's givin' you the blues
You wanna graduate but not in 'is bed
Here's what you gotta do -
Pick up the phone
I'm always home
Call me any time
Just dial
36 24 36 hey
I lead a life of crime

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Dirty Deeds and they're Done Dirt Cheap

You got problems in your life of love
You got a broken heart
He's double dealin' with your best friend
That's when the teardrops start -
Pick up the phone
I'm here alone
Or make a social call
Come right in
Forget about him
We'll have ourselves a ball

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Dirty Deeds and they're Done Dirt Cheap

If you got a lady and you want her gone
But you ain't got the guts
She keeps naggin' at you night and day
Enough to drive you nuts -
Pick up the phone
Leave her alone
It's time you made a stand
For a fee
I'm happy to be
Your back door man

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Dirty Deeds and they're Done Dirt Cheap

Concrete shoes, cyanide, TNT
Done Dirt Cheap
Neckties, contracts, high voltage
Done Dirt Cheap


----------



## Agee

*Dire Straits*

Calling elvis
Is anybody home
Calling elvis
I’m here all alone
Did he leave the building
Or can he come to the phone
Calling elvis
I’m here all alone

Well tell him I was calling just to wish him well
Let me leave my number
Heartbreak hotel
Oh love me tender
Baby don’t be cruel
Return to sender
Treat me like a fool

Calling elvis
Is anybody home
Calling elvis
I’m here all alone
Did he leave the building
Can he come to the phone
Calling elvis
I’m here all alone

Why don’t you go get him
I’m his biggest fan
You gotta tell him
He’s still the man
Long distance baby
So far from home
Don’t you think maybe you could put him on

Well tell him I was calling just to wish him well
Let me leave my number
Heartbreak hotel
Oh love me tender
Baby don’t be cruel
Return to sender
Treat me like a fool

Calling elvis
Is anybody home
Calling elvis
I’m here all alone
Did he leave the building
Or can he come to the phone
Calling elvis
I’m here all alone


----------



## jazz lady

*more eagles...*

Out in the shiny night, the rain
Was softly falling
The tracks that ran down the boulevard had
All been washed away

Out of the silver light, the past came softly calling
And I remember the times we spent
Inside the sad cafe

Oh, it seemed like a holy place,
Protected by amazing grace
And we would sing right out loud, the
Things we could not say
We thought we could change this world
With words like love and freedom
We were part of the lonely crowd
Inside the sad cafe

Oh, expecting to fly,
We would meet on that beautiful shore in the
Sweet by and by

Some of their dreams came true,
Some just passed away
And some of the stayed behind
Inside the sad cafe.

The clouds rolled in and hid that shore
Now that glory train, it don’t stop here no more
Now I look at the years gone by,
And wonder at the powers that be.
I don’t know why fortune smiles on some
And let’s the rest go free

Maybe the time has drawn the faces I recall
But things in this life change very slowly,
If they ever change at all
There’s no use in asking why,
It just turned out that way
So meet me at midnight baby
Inside the sad cafe.
Why don’t you meet me at midnight baby,
Inside the sad cafe.


----------



## meangirl

Foreigner

You’re as cold as ice, you’re willing to sacrifice our love
You never take advice, someday you’ll pay the price, I know

I’ve seen it before, it happens all the time
You’re closing the door, you leave the world behind
You’re digging for gold, you’re throwing away
A fortune in feelings, but someday you’ll pay

You’re as cold as ice, you’re willing to sacrifice our love
You want paradise, but someday you’ll pay the price, I know

I’ve seen it before, it happens all the time
You’re closing the door, you leave the world behind
You’re digging for gold, you’re throwing away
A fortune in feelings, but someday you’ll pay

(solo)

Cold as ice - you know that you are
Cold as ice - as cold as ice to me
Cold as ice

You’re as cold as ice, cold as ice, I know, yes I know
You’re as cold as ice, cold as ice, I know, oh yes I know
You’re as cold as ice, cold as ice, I know, oh yes I know
You’re as cold as ice... (to fade)


----------



## Agee

*Uno Mas DS...*

*Love the Lyrics in this song!*
Last time I was sober, man I felt bad
Worst hangover that I ever had
It took six hamburgers and scotch all night
Nicotine for breakfast just to put me right
’cos if you wanna run cool
If you wanna run cool
If you wanna run cool, you got to run
On heavy, heavy fuel

My life makes perfect sense
Lust and food and violence
Sex and money are my major kicks
Get me in a fight I like dirty tricks
’cos if you wanna run cool
Yes if you wanna run cool, you got to run
On heavy, heavy fuel

My chick loves a man who’s strong
The things she’ll do to turn me on
I love the babes, don’t get we wrong
Hey, that’s why I wrote this song

I don’t care if my liver is hanging by a thread
Don’t care if my doctor says I ought to be dead
When my ugly big car won’t climb this hill
I’ll write a suicide note on a hundred dollar bill
’cos if you wanna run cool
If you wanna run cool
Yes if you wanna run cool, you got to run
On heavy, heavy fuel


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Calling elvis
> Is anybody home
> Calling elvis
> I’m here all alone
> Did he leave the building
> Or can he come to the phone
> Calling elvis
> I’m here all alone


  Elvis has left the building, thank goodness.


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> So, so you think you can tell
> Heaven from Hell,
> Blue skys from pain.
> Can you tell a green field
> From a cold steel rail?
> A smile from a veil?
> Do you think you can tell?
> 
> And did they get you to trade
> Your heros for ghosts?
> Hot ashes for trees?
> Hot air for a cool breeze?
> Cold comfort for change?
> And did you exchange
> A walk on part in the war
> For a lead role in a cage?
> 
> How I wish, how I wish you were here.
> We're just two lost souls
> Swimming in a fish bowl,
> Year after year,
> Running over the same old ground.
> What have we found?
> The same old fears.
> Wish you were here.



Excellent song LT!


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Excellent song LT!


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Love the Lyrics in this song!*
> Last time I was sober, man I felt bad
> Worst hangover that I ever had
> It took six hamburgers and scotch all night
> Nicotine for breakfast just to put me right
> ’cos if you wanna run cool
> If you wanna run cool
> If you wanna run cool, you got to run
> On heavy, heavy fuel
> 
> My life makes perfect sense
> Lust and food and violence
> Sex and money are my major kicks
> Get me in a fight I like dirty tricks
> ’cos if you wanna run cool
> Yes if you wanna run cool, you got to run
> On heavy, heavy fuel
> 
> My chick loves a man who’s strong
> The things she’ll do to turn me on
> I love the babes, don’t get we wrong
> Hey, that’s why I wrote this song
> 
> I don’t care if my liver is hanging by a thread
> Don’t care if my doctor says I ought to be dead
> When my ugly big car won’t climb this hill
> I’ll write a suicide note on a hundred dollar bill
> ’cos if you wanna run cool
> If you wanna run cool
> Yes if you wanna run cool, you got to run
> On heavy, heavy fuel



That is a seriously funny song!


----------



## meangirl

You’re not shy, you get around
You wanna fly, don’t want your feet on the ground
You stay up, you won’t come down
You wanna live, you wanna move to the sound

Got fire in your veins
Burnin’ hot but you don’t feel the pain
Your desire is insane
You can’t stop until you do it again

But sometimes I wonder as I look in your eyes
Maybe you’re thinking of some other guy
But I know, yes I know, how to treat you right
That’s why you call me in the middle of the night

You say it’s urgent
So urgent, so oh oh urgent
Just wait and see
How urgent my love can be
It’s urgent

You play tricks on my mind
You’re everywhere but you’re so hard to find
You’re not warm or sentimental
You’re so extreme, you can be so temperamental

But I’m not looking for a love that will last
I know what I need and I need it fast
Yeah, there’s one thing in common that we both share
That’s a need for for each other anytime, anywhere

It gets so urgent
So urgent
You know it’s urgent
I wanna tell you it’s the same for me
So oh oh urgent
Just you wait and see
How urgent our love can be
It’s urgent

You say it’s urgent
Make it fast, make it urgent
Do it quick, do it urgent
Gotta rush, make it urgent
Want it quick
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
So urgent, emergency
Emer... emer... emer...
It’s urgent


----------



## Agee

*Don Henley*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> *More Eagles*
> 
> Out in the shiny night, the rain
> Was softly falling
> The tracks that ran down the boulevard had
> All been washed away
> 
> .


*From the Sad Cafe to The Sunset Grill...*


Let’s go down to the sunset grill
We can watch the working girls go by
Watch the basket people walk around and
Mumble
And stare out at the auburn sky
There’s an old man there from the old world
To him, it’s all the same
Calls all his customers by name
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
You see a lot more meanness in the city
It’s the kind that tears you up inside
Hard to come away with anything that feels
Like dignity
Hard to get home with any pride
These days a man makes you somethin’
And you never see his face
But there is no hiding place
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Respectable little murders pay
They get more respectable every day
Don’t worry girl, I’m gonna stick by you
And someday soon we’re gonna get in that
Car and get outta here
Let’s go down to the sunset grill
Watch the working girls go by
Watch the basket people walk around and
Mumble
And gaze out at the auburn sky
Maybe we’ll leave come springtime
Meanwhile, have another beer
What would we do without these jerks
Anyway? 
Besides, all our friends are here
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill
Down at the sunset grill


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Elvis has left the building, thank goodness.


You would think a music freak like myself would take advantage of the music choices of XM, on the road trip but...

Listened to the Comedy Channel (un-sensored ) all the way to my destination. Flat-out funny, funny stuff!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *From the Sad Cafe to The Sunset Grill...*
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, all our friends are here
> Down at the sunset grill
> Down at the sunset grill
> Down at the sunset grill
> Down at the sunset grill


  Nice link from one to the other, Mr. Gasm.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You would think a music freak like myself would take advantage of the music choices of XM, on the road trip but...
> 
> Listened to the Comedy Channel (un-sensored ) all the way to my destination. Flat-out funny, funny stuff!


 Sis and I listened to that almost ALL the way to and from New Hampshire. I loved it, but then again, I love comedy but some of it was rather raunchy  but VERY funny. They were having a special called "Redneck, White, and Very Blue" over the entire 4th of July weekend. My sides were hurting from laughing so much. 

I want to get XM for my car now. Well, after I pay for some unexpected bills.


----------



## NikkoBlues

*The Smiths - How Soon Is Now?*

I am the son 
And the heir 
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar 
I am the son and heir 
Of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth 
How can you say 
I go about things the wrong way ? 
I am Human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does 

I am the son 
And the heir 
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar 
I am the son and heir 
Oh, of nothing in particular 

You shut your mouth 
How can you say 
I go about things the wrong way ?
I am Human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does 

There's a club, if you'd like to go 
You could meet somebody who really loves you 
So you go, and you stand on your own 
And you leave on your own 
And you go home, and you cry 
And you want to die 

When you say it's gonna happen "now" 
Well, when exactly do you mean ? 
See I've already waited too long 
And all my hope is gone 

You shut your mouth 
How can you say 
I go about things the wrong way ?
I am Human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does


----------



## Agee

*Man I'm digging XM...*

*Blind Faith*

Come down off your throne and leave your body alone.
Somebody must change.
You are the reason I’ve been waiting so long.
Somebody holds the key.

But I’m near the end and I just ain’t got the time
And I’m wasted and I can’t find my way home.

Come down on your own and leave your body alone.
Somebody must change.
You are the reason I’ve been waiting all these years.
Somebody holds the key.

Chorus

But I can’t find my way home.
But I can’t find my way home.
But I can’t find my way home.
But I can’t find my way home.
Still I can’t find my way home,
And I ain’t done nothing wrong,
But I can’t find my way home.


----------



## Agee

*E. Clapton*

She's got everything a man could ever ask for. 
She is lovely, brighter than a morning star. 
She is so beautiful, portrait of a sunset. 
She got everything, including my old car. 

Next time you see her, tell her that I love her. 
Next time you see her, tell her that I care. 
Next time you see her, tell her that I love her. 
Next time I see you, boy you'd better beware. 

I'm just trying to warn you that you're bound to get hurt. 
I couldn't be her last love, so how could you be her first? 
I want to tell you, buddy, things are bound to get rough. 
I know that she's only flirting, but I think that I've had enough. 

Chorus 

And if you see her again, I will surely kill you. 
And if you see her again, I will surely kill you. 

Chorus 

And if you see her again, I will surely kill you. 
And if you see her again, I will surely kill you.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Man I'm digging XM...*


No, we can't tell.    Great little invention, isn't it?  



> *Blind Faith*
> 
> 
> Still I can’t find my way home,
> And I ain’t done nothing wrong,
> But I can’t find my way home.


Excellent song!


----------



## Agee

*Mr. Winwood*

High above the heat of a summer new york street
An out-of-work musician plays a solo saxophone
He’s a preacher and a teacher
And he stands up all alone

Stranded in the dark of a vision in the park
A poet in his madness tries to find another line
And he’s losing and he’s using
And he says he’s doing fine

And they look from such a height
That somehow it’s all right
They’re talking back to the night
It’s all that they can do
Talking back to the night
It’s how they make it through
If you listen you can hear them
Their voices draw you near them
They’re talking back to the night for you

Something seems to take every dime the man can make
His dream is getting smaller and he wonders where to turn
And he’s trying hard to make it
And he’s trying not to burn

Woman never minds, pulls the shade and draws the blinds
She takes him in the darkness where the loneliest can feed
She gives him all she has to
And it’s no more than he needs


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, we can't tell.  Great little invention, isn't it?
> 
> *
> Excellent song! *


* 
Indeed it is, on both counts *


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *Mr. Winwood*
> 
> Woman never minds, pulls the shade and draws the blinds
> She takes him in the darkness where the loneliest can feed
> She gives him all she has to
> And it’s no more than he needs


One of his finest songs.   

What station(s) are you listening to all these great songs on?


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> One of his finest songs.
> 
> What station(s) are you listening to all these great songs on?


"Deep Cuts", channel 40  

So far with so many choices, I've only listened to this one and the Comedy Channel. I'd have to have the Caddy for about two months, to truly absorb all the offerings of XM!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Deep Cuts", channel 40
> 
> So far with so many choices, I've only listened to this one and the Comedy Channel. I'd have to have the Caddy for about two months, to truly absorb all the offerings of XM!


Growing quite attached to that fine pimp daddy mac ride, aren't you?  

I'll have to check that channel out when I get XM.  I liked the one where you can take it from vehicle to house.   

I like listening to the music channels from DirecTV when I'm at home.  Very similar to XM with no commercials and an interesting blend of music.  Unfortunately, I don't think I can install an antenna in my car.


----------



## remaxrealtor

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Growing quite attached to that fine pimp daddy mac ride, aren't you?
> 
> I'll have to check that channel out when I get XM.  I liked the one where you can take it from vehicle to house.
> 
> I like listening to the music channels from DirecTV when I'm at home.  Very similar to XM with no commercials and an interesting blend of music.  Unfortunately, I don't think I can install an antenna in my car.



Me too! You can crank some serious house cleaning music outta there!


----------



## jazz lady

remaxrealtor said:
			
		

> Me too! You can crank some serious house cleaning music outta there!


Yeah, I need to hook the TV back up to the sound system speakers again so I can get the house VIBRATING.


----------



## cattitude

Hey Pal, let me lean on you and talk awhile
Your planes been delayed by the rain
or something
I wouldn't even fly away
If I had one good reason to stay
But you said
If you don't need my love
I'm gonna find someone who does
and I'm not hanging around
This old heart is far to proud

She got tired of me
staying out late everynight
I'd fall up the stair
Thought she'd always be there
But suddenly I'm alone
and I'm not accustomed to sleeping alone

She said if you don't need my love
I'm gonna find someone who does
You've stripped me of everything
and you've torn down all my dreams

Its been two long weeks
since shes been gone
Thought I had her in the palm of my hands
She said I'm through, don't try to call me
Cause you won't even find me
Cause if you don't need my love
I'm going to find someone who does
And the heartache you've give me
You'll get it back just wait and see

Well, well, well, well
I'd give anything to hold her in my bed again
I just wanna feel her breath on my back
She said my blood can't give her love
No way

She said if you don't need my love
I'm gonna find someone who does
And I'm gonna take our child
Cause I don't want him running wild

Hey pal, I think they just called out your flight
Put down your glass don't forget your boarding pass
And if your looking or you found love
or sunshine thats enough
Don't play hard to get
Cause that ain't where its at
Give her all your love
Place her high above

I missed you baby
I missed you baby
Yea I missed you


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh brother... Pete pokes his head in one time this evening and there ya go singing to him...




Cool, huh?


----------



## meangirl

Fleetwood Mac

Rhiannon
Rhiannon rings like a bell throu the night
And wouldn’t you love to love her
Takes to the sky like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover

All your life you’ve never seen a woman
Taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven
Will you ever win

She is like a cat in the dark
And then she is the darkness
She rules her life like a fine skylark
And when the sky is starless

All your life you’ve never seen a woman
Taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven
Will you ever win
Will you ever win

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

She rings like a bell throu the night
And wouldn’t you love to love her
She rules her life like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover

All your life you’ve never seen a woman
Taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven
Will you ever win
Will you ever win

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

Oooooh

Taken by
Taken by the sky
Taken by
Taken by the sky
Taken by
Taken by the sky

Dreams unwind
Loves a state of mind
Dreams unwind
Loves a state of mind


----------



## cattitude

I'm back in baby's arms;
How I missed those loving arms.
I'm back where I belong,
Back in baby's arms.

Don't know why we quarreled,
We never did before.
Since we found out how it hurts,
I bet we never quarrel any more.

I'm back in baby's arms;
How I missed those loving arms.
I'm back where I belong,
Back in baby's arms.

Thought I didn't need his love,
'Til he took it away.
Now I'm back where I belong,
And in my baby's arms I'm gonna stay.

I'm back in baby's arms;
How I missed those loving arms.
I'm back where I belong,
Back in baby's arms.

Back in baby's arms.
Back in baby's arms.
Back in baby's arms.


----------



## cattitude

Wake up every morning, heart's full of pain
Looked out the window, and it's pouring down the rain
And I cry, "baby, oh, baby
Don't ever leave me again"

I miss your lovin', your kisses too
Ain't nothin' on earth I wouldn't do for you
And I cry, "baby, oh, baby
Don't ever leave me again"

When rain starts falling
And I start calling
Oh baby, how I love you
My heart is cryin', I feel like dyin'

Baby you know, I want you so
Tell me that your mine till the end of time

And I cry, "baby, oh, baby
Don't ever leave me again
Don't ever leave me again"

When rain starts falling
And I start calling
Oh baby, how I love you
My heart is cryin', I feel like dyin'

Baby ya know, I want you so
Tell me that your mine till the end of time

And I cry, "baby, oh, baby
Don't ever leave me again, no
Don't ever leave me again"


----------



## cattitude

There’s a storm across the valley, clouds are rollin’ in
The afternoon is heavy on your shoulders
There’s a truck out on the four lane a mile or more away
The whinin’ of his wheels just makes it colder

He’s an hour away from ridin’ on your prayers up in the sky
And ten days on the road are barely gone
There’s a fire softly burnin’, supper’s on the stove
But it’s the light in your eyes that makes him warm

Hey it’s good to be back home again
Sometimes this old farm feels like a long-lost friend
Yes ’n’ hey, it’s good to be back home again

There’s all the news to tell him, how’d you spend your time
What’s the latest thing the neighbors say
And your mother called last friday, ¡°sunshine¡± made her cry
You felt the baby move just yesterday

Hey it’s good to be back home again - yes it is
Sometimes this old farm feels like a long-lost friend
Yes ’n’ hey, it’s good to be back home again

Oh the time that I can lay this tired old body down
Feel your fingers feather soft upon me
The kisses that I live for, the love that lights my way
The happiness that that livin’ with you brings me

It’s the sweetest thing I know of, just spending time with you
It’s the little things that make a house a home
Like a fire softly burnin’ supper on the stove
The light in your eyes that makes me warm

Hey it’s good to be back home again
Sometimes this old farm feels like a long-lost friend
Yes ’n’ hey, it’s good to be back home again

Hey it’s good to be back home again - you know it is
Sometimes this old farm feels like a long-lost friend
Hey, it’s good to be back home again
I said hey it’s good to be back home again


----------



## meangirl

elton john

Levon

Levon wears his war wound like a crown
He calls his child jesus
`cause he likes the name
And he sends him to the finest school in town

Levon, levon likes his money
He makes a lot they say
Spend his days counting
In a garage by the motorway

He was born a pauper to a pawn on a christmas day
When the new york times said God is dead
And the war’s begun
Alvin tostig has a son today

And he shall be levon
And he shall be a good man
And he shall be levon
In tradition with the family plan
And he shall be levon
And he shall be a good man
He shall be levon

Levon sells cartoon balloons in town
His family business thrives
Jesus blows up balloons all day
Sits on the porch swing watching them fly

And jesus, he wants to go to venus
Leaving levon far behind
Take a balloon and go sailing
While levon, levon slowly dies


----------



## jazz lady

*mmm...*

munching on cantaloupe with proscuitto while my new CD plays...

Ray Charles and Diana Krall - You Don't Know Me

You give your hand to me
And then you say, "Hello."
And I can hardly speak,
My heart is beating so.

And anyone can tell
You think you know me well.
Well, you don't know me.
(no you don't know me)

No you don't know the one
Who dreams of you at night;
And longs to kiss your lips
And longs to hold you tight

Oh I'm just a friend.
That's all I've ever been.
Cause you don't know me.
(no you don't know me)

For I never knew the art of making love,
Though my heart aches with love for you.
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by.
A chance that you might love me too.
(love me too)

You give your hand to me,
And then you say, "Goodbye."
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy

Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me

(For I never knew the art of making love, )
(Though my heart aches with love for you. )

Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by.
A chance that you might love me too.
(love me too)

Oh, you give your hand to me,
And then you say, "Goodbye."
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy

Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me
(you don't love me, you don't know me)

<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## meangirl

Queen

Fat Bottomed Girls

Are you gonna take me home tonight
Ah down beside that red firelight
Are you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls
You make the rockin’ world go round

Hey I was just a skinny lad
Never knew no good from bad
But I knew life before I left my nursery
Left alone with big fat fanny
She was such a naughty nanny
Heap big woman you made a bad boy out of me
Hey hey!

I’ve been singing with my band
Across the wire across the land
I seen ev’ry blue eyed floozy on the way
But their beauty and their style
Went kind of smooth after a while
Take me to them dirty ladies every time

Oh won’t you take me home tonight? 
Oh down beside your red firelight
Oh and you give it all you got
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin’ world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin’ world go round

Hey listen here
Now your mortgages and homes
I got stiffness in the bones
Ain’t no beauty queens in this locality (I tell you)
Oh but I still get my pleasure
Still got my greatest treasure
Heap big woman you gonna make a big man out of me
Now get this

Oh you gonna take me home tonight (please)
Oh down beside your red firelight
Oh you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin’ world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin’ world go round
Get on your bikes and ride

Oooh yeah them fat bottomed girls
Fat bottomed girls
Yeah yeah yeah
Fat bottomed girls
Yes yes


----------



## jazz lady

*Ray Charles and Van Morrison...*

I can hear her heart beat for a thousand miles
And the heavens open every time she smiles
And when I come to her that's where I belong
Yet I'm running to her like a river's song

She give me love, love, love, love, crazy love
She give me love, love, love, love, crazy love

She's got a fine sense of humor when I'm feeling low down
And when I come to her when the sun goes down
Take away my trouble, take away my grief
Take away my heartache, in the night like a thief

She give me love, love, love, love, crazy love
She give me love, love, love, love, crazy love

Yes I need her in the daytime
Yes I need her in the night
Yes I want to throw my arms around her
Kiss her hug her kiss her hug her tight

And when I'm returning from so far away
She gives me some sweet lovin' brighten up my day
Yes it makes me righteous, yes it makes me feel whole
Yes it makes me mellow down in to my soul

She give me love, love, love, love, crazy love
She give me love, love, love, love, crazy love
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## mainman

jazz lady said:
			
		

> while my new CD plays...


Obviously Kwillia didn't make it...


----------



## meangirl

> munching on cantaloupe with proscuitto while my new CD plays...



I'm jealous...that sounds soooo good!   
My Favorite Elton John Song:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I was justified when I was five
Raising cane, I spit in your eye
Times are changing, now the poor get fat
But the fever’s gonna catch you when the ##### gets back

Eat meat on friday that’s alright
Even like steak on a saturday night
I can ##### the best at your social do’s
I get high in the evening sniffing pots of glue

I’m a #####, I’m a #####
Oh the ##### is back
Stone cold sober as a matter of fact
I can #####, I can #####
`cause I’m better than you
It’s the way that I move
The things that I do

I entertain by picking brains
Sell my soul by dropping names
I don’t like those, my god, what’s that
Oh it’s full of nasty habits when the ##### gets back


----------



## meangirl

mainman said:
			
		

> Obviously Kwillia didn't make it...



Hi There Mainman


----------



## mainman

meangirl said:
			
		

> Hi There Mainman


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> Obviously Kwillia didn't make it...


  Oh, you are SO going to get it for that.  

Good to see you 'round these parts, my friend.


----------



## mainman

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh, you are SO going to get it for that.
> 
> Good to see you 'round these parts, my friend.


Good to see you too... I think I can outrun kwillia...


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> I'm jealous...that sounds soooo good!


It is.  It's one of my favorite summer snacks.    I wonder if you can overdose on it?  I'm sure trying lately.  




> My Favorite Elton John Song:





> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I’m a #####, I’m a #####
> Oh the ##### is back
> Stone cold sober as a matter of fact
> I can #####, I can #####
> `cause I’m better than you
> It’s the way that I move
> The things that I do




Now I wonder what ##### stand for.  


Actually, I'm listening to a duet between Ray Charles and Elton now:

What have I got to do to make you love me
What have I got to do to make you care
What do I do when lightning strikes me
And I wake to find that you're not there

What do I do to make you want me
What have I got to do to be heard
What do I say when it's all over
And sorry seems to be the hardest word

It's sad, so sad
It's a sad, sad situation
And it's getting more and more absurd
It's sad, so sad
Why can't we talk it over
Oh it seems to me
That sorry seems to be the hardest word

What do I do to make you love me
What have I got to do to be heard
What do I do when lightning strikes me
What have I got to do
What have I got to do
When sorry seems to be the hardest word
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## meangirl

Eagles

Life in the fast lane


He was a hard-headed man he was brutally handsome
And she was terminally pretty
She held him up and he held for ransom
In the heart of the cold, cold city
He had a nasty reputation as a cruel dude
They said he was ruthless said he was crude
They had one thing in common
They were good in bed
She said, ’faster, faster.
’the lights are turning red.’

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane

Are you with me so far? 

Eager for action hot for the game
The calling attraction the drop of the name
They knew all the right people
They took all the right pills
They threw outrageous parties
They paid heavenly bills
There were lines on the mirror, lines on her face
She pretended not to notice she was caught up in the race
Out every evening until it was light
He was too tired to make it she was too tired to fight about it

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane
Everything all the time
Life in the fast lane

Glowing and burning blinded by thirst
They didn’t see the stop sign
Took a turn for the worse
She said, ’listen baby. you can hear the engine rev.
’we’ve up and down this highway, haven’t seen a goddamn thing.’
He said, ’call the doctor. I think I’m gonna crash.’
’the doctor say he’s coming but you gotta pay in cash.’
They were rushing down that freeway,
Messed around and got lost
They didn’t care they were just dieing to get off and it was

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane
Everything all the time
Life in the fast lane

Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> Good to see you too... I think I can outrun kwillia...


I don't know.  She's got that gym now and has been working out.  She can probably pound you into the ground.


----------



## tomchamp

Photographer smile
Take a break for a while
Take a rest, do your very best
Take five, honey
Five, honey

Search in your bag
Light up a ###
Think it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive, honey
Alive, honey

Say, when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All a your (blue money)
Blue money (blue money)

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-do
n' do-do-do-you do, n' do-do-do-you-do
n' do-do

Alright, (do-do) do-it

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-do
n' do-do-do-you do, n' do-do-do-you-do
n' do-do, do-do

(short instrumental & sax solo) alright

(do-do, do-do)

Well the cameraman smiles
Take a break for a while
Do your best, your very best
Take five, honey
Take five

Well, you search in your bag
Light up a ###
Think it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive, honey
Alive, honey

Say, when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All a your (blue money)
Blue money (blue money)

Alright

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-do
n' do-do-do-you do, n' do-do-do-you-do
'n-do-do

Alright (do-do)

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-do
n' do-do-do-you-do, n' do-do-do-you-do
n' do-do (do-do)

Alright (do-do)

Get it!

(Instrumental & sax solo)

One more time

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-do
n' do-do-do-you do, n' do-do-do-you-do
'n-do-do (do-do)

Hey! (do-do)

Do-do-you-do, n'-do-do-you-do
n' do-do-do-you-do, n' do-do-do-you-do
'n-do-do

Alright, do-do

Say, when this is all over
We'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend all your

(Breau money) breau money

Blue money (blue money)

Ooh
Juice money, loose money

Juice money, loose money, honey

(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)
What kind a money, honey?

(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)
Juice money, loose money

(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)
Blue money

(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)
Juice money

(do-do-do, do-do-do-do)
Loose money

Blue money

Hey! alright

FADES-
Juice money

Ow!

Long as you wanna be.


----------



## jazz lady

*little river band...*

If there's one thing in my life that's missing
It's the time that I spend alone
Sailing on the cool and bright clear water
Lots of those friendly people
And they're showing me ways to go
And I never want to lose their inspiration
Time for a cool change
I know that it's time for a cool change
And now that my life is so prearranged
I know that it's time for a cool change

Well, I was born in the sign of water
And it's there that I feel my best
The albatross and the whales they are my brothers
It's kind of a special feeling
When you're out on the sea alone
Staring at the full moon, like a lover

Time for a cool change
I know that it's time for a cool change
Now that my life is so prearranged
I know that it's time for a cool change

I've never been romantic
And sometimes I don't care
I know it may sound selfish
But let me breathe the air, yeah
Let me breathe the air

[Instrumental Interlude]

If there's one thing in my life that's missing
It's the time that I spend alone
Sailing on the cool and bright clear water
It's kind of a special feeling
When you're out on the sea alone
Staring at the full moon, like a lover

Time for a cool change
I know that it's time for a cool change
Now that my life is so prearranged
I know that it's hard for a cool
Cool, cool change

It's time, it's time, it's time
It's time, it's time, it's time
For a cool, cool change
Oooooh, I know it's time for a cool
Cool, cool change
Now that my life is so prearranged
Well, I know, I know, I know, I know
That it's time for a cool change
Yes it is, yes it is, yes it is, yes it is
It's Time for a cool change
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*badfinger...*

If you want it, here it is come and get it
Mmmm, make your mind up fast
If you want it, anytime I can give it
But you better hurry cause it may not last

Did I hear you say that there must be a catch
Will you walk away from a fool and his money
If you want it, here it is come and get it
But you better hurry cause it's going fast

If you want it, here it is come and get it,
Mmmm, make your mind up fast
If you want it, anytime I can give it
But you better hurry cause it may not last

Did I hear you say that there must be a catch
Will you walk away from a fool and his money

Sonny, if you want it, here it is come and get it
But you better hurry cause it's going fast
You'd better hurry cause it's going fast
Fool and his money

Sonny, if you want it, here it is come and get it
But you better hurry cause it's going fast
You'd better hurry cause it's going fast
You'd better hurry cause it's going fast
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*seals & crofts*

Life, so they say, is but a game and we let it slip away.
Love, like the Autumn sun, should be dyin' but it's only just begun.
Like the twilight in the road up ahead, they don't see just where we're goin'.
And all the secrets in the Universe, whisper in our ears
And all the years will come and go, take us up, always up.
We may never pass this way again. We may never pass this way again.
We may never pass this way again.

Dreams, so they say, are for the fools and they let 'em drift away.
Peace, like the silent dove, should be flyin' but it's only just begun.
Like Columbus in the olden days, we must gather all our courage.
Sail our ships out on the open sea. Cast away our fears
And all the years will come and go, and take us up, always up.
We may never pass this way again. We may never pass this way again.
We may never pass this way again.

So, I wanna laugh while the laughin' is easy. I wanna cry if it makes it worthwhile.
We may never pass this way again, that's why I want it with you.
'Cause, you make me feel like I'm more than a friend. Like I'm the journey and you're the journey's end.
We may never pass this way again, that's why I want it with you, baby.

We may never pass this way again. We may never pass this way again.
We may never pass this way again. We may never pass this way again.


----------



## jazz lady

*bob seger...ah, what memories...*

I was a little too tall
Could've used a few pounds
Tight pants points hardly reknown
She was a black-haired beauty with big dark eyes
And points all her own sitting way up high
Way up firm and high

Out past the cornfields where the woods got heavy
Out in the back seat of my '60 Chevy
Workin' on mysteries without any clues
Workin' on our night moves
Tryin' to make some front page drive-in news
Workin' on our night moves
In the summertime
In the sweet summertime

We weren't in love, oh no, far from it
We weren't searchin' for some pie in the sky summit
We were just young and restless and bored
Livin' by the sword
And we'd steal away every chance we could
To the backroom, to the alley or the trusty woods
I used her, she used me
But neither one cared
We were gettin' our share
Workin' on our night moves
Tryin' to lose the awkward teenage blues
Workin' on our night moves
And it was summertime

And oh the wonder
We felt the lightning
And we waited on the thunder
Waited on the thunder

I awoke last night to the sound of thunder
How far off I sat and wondered
Started humming a song from 1962
Ain't it funny how the night moves
When you just don't seem to have as much to lose
Strange how the night moves
With autumn closing in
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And we'd steal away every chance we could
> To the backroom, to the alley or the trusty woods
> I used her, she used me
> But neither one cared
> We were gettin' our share
> Workin' on our night moves
> Tryin' to lose the awkward teenage blues
> Workin' on our night moves
> And it was summertime
> 
> And oh the wonder
> We felt the lightning
> And we waited on the thunder
> Waited on the thunder
> 
> I awoke last night to the sound of thunder
> How far off I sat and wondered
> Started humming a song from 1962
> Ain't it funny how the night moves
> When you just don't seem to have as much to lose
> Strange how the night moves
> With autumn closing in
> <SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>



  Love this one Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Love this one Jazz!


Me too. I heard it on the way home tonight. It reminds me of an old flame and learning the difference between love and lust.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Me too.   I hear it on the way home tonight.  It reminds me of an old flame and learning the difference between love and lust.



Oh no..there's a difference?    

Seriously, some of the best songs are the ones that remind you of old flames I think!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Oh no..there's a difference?


Yes, there is but fortunately you can sometimes find both in the same person.  



> Seriously, some of the best songs are the ones that remind you of old flames I think!


Yes, sometimes it's just nice to go back and reminisce.


----------



## tomchamp

You and me we were the pretenders
We let it all slip away
In the end what you don't surrender
Well the world just strips away

Girl, ain't no kindness in the face of strangers
Ain't gonna find no miracles here
Well you can wait on your blesses my darlin'
But I got a deal for you right here

I ain't lookin' for praise or pity
I ain't comin' 'round searchin' for a crutch
I just want someone to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Ain't no mercy on the streets of this town
Ain't no bread from heavenly skies
Ain't nobody drawin' wine from this blood
It's just you and me tonight

Tell me, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want something to hold on to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Oh girl that feeling of safety you prize
Well it comes at a hard hard price
You can't shut off the risk and the pain
Without losin' the love that remains
We're all riders on this train

So you've been broken and you've been hurt
Show me somebody who ain't
Yeah, I know I ain't nobody's bargain
But, hell, a little touchup
and a little paint...

You might need somethin' to hold on to
When all the answers, they don't amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch

Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that Human Touch
Feel a little of that Human Touch
Give me a little of that Human Touch


----------



## jazz lady

*etta james...*

At last 
my love has come along 
my lonely days over 
and life is like a song 

Ooh At last 
the skies above are blue 
well my heart was wrapped up in clover 
the night I looked at you 

I found a dream 
that I could speak to 
a dream that I could call my own 
I found a thrill 
to press my cheek to 
a thrill that I have never known 

well 

You smile 
you smile 
oh and then the spell was cast 
and here we are in heaven 
for you are mine at last 

I found a dream 
that I could speak to 
a dream that I 
could call my own 
I found a thrill 
to press my cheek to 
a thrill that I have never known 

well 

You smile 
you smile 
oh and then the spell was cast 
and here we are in heaven 
for you are mine at last 

ooo yea 
you are mine 
you are mine 
at last 
at last 
at last 
at last



With that beautiful tune swirling through her head, jazz is signing off.  Goodnight all.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> With that beautiful tune swirling through her head, jazz is signing off.  Goodnight all.



Good night Jazz girlie!


----------



## tomchamp

Bye Jazz


----------



## Agee

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Deep Cuts", channel 40
> 
> So far with so many choices, I've only listened to this one and the Comedy Channel. I'd have to have the Caddy for about two months, to truly absorb all the offerings of XM!


My Bad... It's Deep Tracks, not Deep Cuts...


----------



## tomchamp

I ain't never been with a woman long enough
For my boots to get old
We've been together so long now
They both need resoled

If I ever settle down
You'd be my kind
And it's a good time for me
To head on down the line

Heard it in a love song (3x)
Can't be wrong

I'm the kinda man likes to get away
Like to start dreaming about
Tomorrow, today
Never said that I love you
even though its so
Where's that duffle bag of mine?
It's time to go

Heard it in a love song (3x)
Can't be wrong

I'm gonna be leaving
At the break of dawn
Wish you could come
But I don't need no woman taggin along
I'll sneak out that door
Couldn't stand to see you cry
I stay another year if i saw teardrops in your eyes

Heard it in a love song (3x)
Can't be wrong

I never had a damn thing, but what I had
I had to leave it behind
You're the hardest thing
I ever tried to get off of my mind
Always something greener on the other side of that hill
I was born wrangler and a rounder
and I guess I always will

Heard it in a love song (3x)
Can't be wrong


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> munching on cantaloupe with proscuitto <SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


 Classic Munch...

Do you have the lunch box?


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> If I ever settle down
> You'd be my kind
> And it's a good time for me
> To head on down the line


Another Classic!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Classic Munch...
> 
> Do you have the lunch box?


One of my favorites. I got turned onto it a couple of years ago and can't get enough of it, especially when the fresh cantaloupes come in. I just need to figure out how to get those paper thin slices without hurting myself. 

Lunch box?  I must be tired because I'm not following.

And yes, I said I was going to bed 25 minutes ago, but I was trying to balance my  checkbook and it won't.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> One of my favorites. I got turned onto it a couple of years ago and can't get enough of it, especially when the fresh cantaloupe come in. I just need to figure out how to get those razor thin slices without hurting myself.
> 
> Lunch box?  I must be tired because I'm not following.
> 
> And yes, I said I was going to bed 25 minutes ago, but I was trying to balance my  checkbook and it won't.


Ah the lunch box stuff was just fodder!

Fresh Melon rules!

Good Luck with the higher math!


----------



## tomchamp

Took my fam'ly away from my Carolina home 
Had dreams about the West and started to roam 
Six long months on a dust covered trail 
They say heaven's at the end but so far it's been hell 
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air 
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there 

We were diggin' and siftin' from five to five
Sellin' everything we found just to stay alive
Gold flowed free like the whiskey in the bars
Sinnin' was the big thing, lord and Satan was his star 
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air 
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there 

Dance hall girls were the evenin' treat
Empty cartridges and blood lined the gutters of the street
Men were shot down for the sake of fun
Or just to hear the noise of their forty-four guns
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

Now my widow she weeps by my grave
Tears flow free for her man she couldn't save
Shot down in cold blood by a gun that carried fame
All for a useless and no good worthless claim

And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there
Fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there
Waitin' for me there


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Ah the lunch box stuff was just fodder!
> 
> Fresh Melon rules!


  Yes, it does.  I had a tomato and bacon sammich, grilled squash that I managed NOT to burn this time, and cantaloupe with the proscuitto. Oh, and a fresh peach.  The veggies were from my garden (well, ONE raised bed) and the fruit was local.  



> Good Luck with the higher math!


No, I've given up for the night.  I've done something totally stupid I think and am now too tired and frustrated to figure it out.  

Goodnight Air.   I really AM going to bed now.  Enjoy your day tomorrow.


----------



## mainman

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don't know. She's got that gym now and has been working out. She can probably pound you into the ground.


:whateva:


----------



## cattitude

He went away and you hung around
And bothered me, every night
And when I wouldn't go out with you
You said things that weren't very nice

My boyfriend's back and you're gonna be in trouble
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
You see him comin' better cut out on the double
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
You been spreading lies that I was untrue
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
So look out now cause he's comin' after you

(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
(Hey, he knows that you been tryin')
(And he knows that you been lyin')

He's been gone for such a long time
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
Now he's back and things'll be fine
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
You're gonna be sorry you were ever born
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
Cause he's kinda big and he's awful strong
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)

(Hey he knows I wasn't cheatin'!)
(Now you're gonna get a beatin'!)

(What made you think he'd believe all your lies?)
(Wah-ooo, wah-ooo)
(You're a big man now but he'll cut you down to size
(Wah-ooo, wait and see)

My boyfriend's back he's gonna save my reputation
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
If I were you I'd take a permanent vacation
(Hey-la, hey-la, my boyfriend's back)

Yeah, my boyfriend's back
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
Look out now, yeah, my boyfriend's back
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
I could see him comin'
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
So you better get a runnin'
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
Alright now
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
(La-day-la, my boyfriends's back)
My boyfriend's back now
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)

[Fades]

Know he's comin' after you
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
Because he knows I've been true now...


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, it does.  I had a tomato and bacon sammich, grilled squash that I managed NOT to burn this time, and cantaloupe with the proscuitto. Oh, and a fresh peach.  The veggies were from my garden (well, ONE raised bed) and the fruit was local.


I bet you are regular


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> I bet you are regular


I'll bet you're right


----------



## jazz lady

*more clapton...*

It's in the way that you use it,
It comes and it goes.
It's in the way that you use it,
Boy don't you know.


And if you lie you will lose it,
Feelings will show.
So don't you ever abuse it,
Don't let it go.


Nobody's right till somebody's wrong.
Nobody's weak till somebody's strong.
No one gets lucky till luck comes along.
Nobody's lonely till somebody's gone.


It's in the way that you use it,
It comes and it goes.
It's in the way that you use it,
Boy don't you know.


It's in the way that you use it,
It comes and it goes.
It's in the way that you use it,
Boy don't you know.


And if you lie you will lose it,
Feelings will show.
So don't you ever abuse it,
Don't let it go.


I've seen dark skies, never like this.
Walked on some thin ice, never like this.
I've told you white lies, never like this.
Looked into true eyes, never like this.


It's in the way that you use it,
It comes and it goes.
It's in the way that you use it,
Boy don't you know.

:guitar:


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> *Tonight's workout songs... *



Already worked out or you are getting ready to? Great song!


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> ... and "The Champs" doing.... Tequila.... not much to lyrics on that one tho...
> 
> Getting ready to... just made the collection...



Great collection!


----------



## jazz lady

*my fav from clapton...*

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna chug-a-lug and shout.
We’re gonna stimulate some action;
We’re gonna get some satisfaction.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna shake your tambourine.
After midnight, it’s all gonna be peaches and cream.
We’re gonna cause talk and suspicion;
We’re gonna give an exhibition.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna shake your tambourine.
After midnight, it’s all gonna be peaches and cream.
We’re gonna cause talk and suspicion;
We’re gonna give an exhibition.
We’re gonna find out what it is all about.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.

After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.
After midnight, we’re gonna let it all hang down.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *my fav from clapton... *



Here's my Favorite of his....

Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you feel the same
If I saw you in heaven? 
I must be strong and carry on
’cause I know I don’t belong here in heaven...

Would you hold my hand
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you help me stand
If I saw you in heaven? 
I’ll find my way through night and day
’cause I know I just can’t stay here in heaven...

Time can bring you down, time can bend your knees
Time can break your heart, have you begging please...begging please

Beyond the door there’s peace I’m sure
And I know there’ll be no more tears in heaven...

Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you feel the same
If I saw you in heaven? 
I must be strong and carry on
’cause I know I don’t belong here in heaven...


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Here's my Favorite of his....
> 
> Would you know my name
> If I saw you in heaven?


I think the song is beautiful but it always makes me sad and melancholy.  How painful to pour your heart and soul into a song about the death of your child.


----------



## jazz lady

*old school...mott the hoople...*

Walking down the rocky road
Wondering where my life is leading
Rolling on to the bitter end
Finding out along the way
What it takes to keep love living
You should know how it feels my friend
Ooh want you to stay
Ooh want you today
And I'm ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Oh oh oh oh oh

Don't let go you know I'm ready for you
Don't you be slow you know what I'm going to do
Give it to me you know what I'm talking of
Give it to me I'm ready for love

Now I'm on my feet again
Better things are bound to happen
All my dues surely must be paid
Many miles and many tears
Times were hard but now they're changing
You should know that I'm not afraid
Ooh want you to stay
Ooh want you today
I'm ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Oh oh oh oh oh

Don't let go you know I'm ready for you
Don't be slow you know what I'm going to do
Why don't you give it to me you know what I'm talking of
Give it to me I'm ready for love
Oh I'm cold and I'm ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Ready for love
Oh baby I'm ready for love
Oh oh oh oh oh
Ooh ahh


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think the song is beautiful but it always makes me sad and melancholy.  How painful to pour your heart and soul into a song about the death of your child.



I agree. I saw him sing it on MTV right after he wrote it. It was heartbreaking. I cried along with him...


----------



## meangirl

GREEN DAY 

Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life)

Another turning point, a fork stuck in the road
Time grabs you by the wrist, directs you where to go
So make the best of this test, and don't ask why
It's not a question, but a lesson learned in time

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

So take the photographs, and still frames in your mind
Hang it on a shelf in good health and good time
Tattoos of memories and dead skin on trial
For what it's worth it was worth all the while

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right. 
I hope you had the time of your life. 

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right. 
I hope you had the time of your life. 

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right. 
I hope you had the time of your life.


----------



## meangirl

I was shocked when I saw the guy who sings this. He has the cutest babyface...and then you hear that deep, deep voice.   
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


The Calling

Wherever You Will Go

So lately, I've been wonderin 
Who will be there to take my place 
When I'm gone, you'll need love 
To light the shadows on your face 
If a great wave should fall 
It would fall upon us all 
And between the sand and stone 
Could you make it on your own 

[Chorus:] 
If I could, then I would 
I'll go wherever you will go 
Way up high or down low 
I'll go wherever you will go 

And maybe, I'll find out 
The way to make it back someday 
To watch you, to guide you 
Through the darkest of your days 
If a great wave should fall 
It would fall upon us all 
Well I hope there's someone out there 
Who can bring me back to you 

[Chorus] 

Runaway with my heart 
Runaway with my hope 
Runaway with my love 

I know now, just quite how 
My life and love might still go on 
In your heart and your mind 
I'll stay with you for all of time 

[Chorus] 

If I could turn back time 
I'll go wherever you will go 
If I could make you mine 
I'll go wherever you will go


----------



## jazz lady

*just found this one by harry connick, jr...*

I just changed it a little...  


Hello central give me doctor jazz
She’s got what I need, I’ll say she has
When the world goes wrong and I’ve got the blues
She’s the girl who makes me put on both my dancin’ shoes

The more I get, the more I want it soon
I see doctor jazz in all my dreams
When I’m in trouble bounds are mixed
She’s the girl who gets me fixed
Hello central give me doctor jazz


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *old school...mott the hoople...*
> 
> Walking down the rocky road
> Wondering where my life is leading
> Rolling on to the bitter end
> Finding out along the way
> What it takes to keep love living
> You should know how it feels my friend
> Ooh want you to stay
> Ooh want you today
> And I'm ready for love
> Oh baby I'm ready for love
> Ready for love
> Oh baby I'm ready for love
> Oh oh oh oh oh


Nice! 
And I thought all along Bad Company was the originator of this song.


----------



## Agee

*Steppenwolf*

Take what you got to give and let it shine
Take what you got to give but leave me mine
Nobody likes you the way that I could
For you, I'd dive to the bottom
Don't you know I surely would

Can you hear me callin' late at night when love comes tumblin' down
Slidin' in your kitchen late at night, hear me stumblin' around
Someday you'll want me the way I want you
And then I'll climb thru your mountain if you really want me to 

Don't hold your knife so close to my head
I'll hide all the shackles and chains on my bed
I know I'm a rounder, it's hard to forget 
After all the little playful things I've done

Now if you believe me, then let us be kind
We'll sit down together and talk over wine
If you show me your game, then I'll show you mine
'Til our shadows fade beneath the rising sun


----------



## Agee

*Cream*

Born under a bad sign.
I’ve been down since I began to crawl.
If it wasn’t for bad luck,
I wouldn’t have no luck at all.

Bad luck and trouble’s my only friend.
I’ve been down ever since I was ten.

You know, wine and women is all I crave.
A big bad woman’s gonna carry me to my grave.

Born under a bad sign.
I’ve been down since I began to crawl.
If it wasn’t for bad luck,
I wouldn’t have no luck.
If it wasn’t for real bad luck,
I wouldn’t have no luck at all.

Born under a bad sign.
Born under a bad sign.


----------



## Agee

*Eric Clapton*

I can feel your body
When I’m lying in bed
There’s too much confusion
Going around through my head

And it makes me so angry
To know that the flame still burns
Why can’t I get over? 
When will I ever learn? 

Old love, leave me alone
Old love, go on home

I can see your face
But I know that it’s not real
It’s just an illusion
Caused by how I used to feel

And it makes me so angry
To know that the flame will always burn
I’ll never get over
I know now that I’ll never learn


----------



## meangirl

Three Days Grace 

(I Hate) Everything About You Lyrics


 Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I haven’t missed you yet

Every roommate kept awake
By every sigh and scream we make
All the feelings that I get
But I still don’t miss you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I haven’t missed you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Only when I stop to think
About you, I know
Only when you stop to think
About me, do you know

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
You hate everything about me
Why do you love me

I hate
You hate
I hate
You love me

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you


----------



## Agee

*Garbage*

I’m living without you
I know all about you
I have run you down into the ground
Spread disease about you over town

I used to adore you
I couldn’t control you
There was nothing that I wouldn’t do
To keep myself around and close to you

Do you have an opinion ? 
A mind of your own? 
I thought you were special
I thought you should know
But I’ve run out of patience
I couldn’t care less

I...
I...

Do you have an opinion ? 
A mind of your own ? 
I thought you were special
I thought you should know

I used to amuse you
I knew that I’d lose you
Now you’re here and begging for a chance
But there’s no way in hell I’d take you back

Do you have an opinion? 
A mind of your own? 
I thought you were special
I thought you should know
But I’ve run out of patience
I’ve run out of comments
I’m tired of the violence
I couldn’t care less

I’m looking for a new x4

You were the talk of the town x4

I thought you were special x4


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I’m living without you
> I know all about you
> I have run you down into the ground
> Spread disease about you over town
> 
> I used to adore you
> I couldn’t control you
> There was nothing that I wouldn’t do
> To keep myself around and close to you
> 
> Do you have an opinion ?
> A mind of your own?
> I thought you were special
> I thought you should know
> But I’ve run out of patience
> I couldn’t care less
> 
> I...
> I...
> 
> Do you have an opinion ?
> A mind of your own ?
> I thought you were special
> I thought you should know
> 
> I used to amuse you
> I knew that I’d lose you
> Now you’re here and begging for a chance
> But there’s no way in hell I’d take you back
> 
> Do you have an opinion?
> A mind of your own?
> I thought you were special
> I thought you should know
> But I’ve run out of patience
> I’ve run out of comments
> I’m tired of the violence
> I couldn’t care less
> 
> I’m looking for a new x4
> 
> You were the talk of the town x4
> 
> I thought you were special x4



Love those lyrics although I don't think I've ever heard the song!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Nice!
> And I thought all along Bad Company was the originator of this song.


That's what you get for thinking.   

I'm digging the old stuff tonight for some reason.


----------



## BuddyLee

*BILLY IDOL LYRICS

**"Flesh For Fantasy"*

There's a change in pace
Of fantasy and taste
Do you like good music?
Do you like to dance? Oh yeah.
Hangin' out for a body shop at night
Ain't it strange what we do to feel alright? Oh yeah.
So when will you call?
I'm experienced Oh yeah

Face to face
And back to back
You see and feel
My sex attack
Sing it
Flesh, flesh for fantasy
We want
Flesh, flesh for fantasy

It's after midnight
Are you feelin' alright oh yeah
Turn on the light, babe
Are you someone else tonight?
Neighbour to neighbour, door to door
Don't ask questions, there's time for it all Oh yeah.

Face to face
And back to back
You see and feel
My sex attack
Sing it
Flesh, flesh for fantasy
We cry
Flesh, flesh for fantasy

I sing for culture...

Father loves his son,
Mothers, daughters, too.
It's an old old story,
Cries the new world too. 

Flesh, flesh for fantasy
We want
Flesh, flesh for fantasy
We want
Flesh, flesh for fantasy
You cry
Flesh, flesh for fantasy


----------



## meangirl

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> *BILLY IDOL LYRICS
> 
> **"Flesh For Fantasy"*




I love me some Billy Idol!  Hi BL!


----------



## BuddyLee

meangirl said:
			
		

> I love me some Billy Idol! Hi BL!


I was singing in my car to the acoustic version of "Rebel Yell".  If I get drunk enough I might just sing it at Rondevous.


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Love those lyrics although I don't think I've ever heard the song!


It's off thier "Version 2.0" album. Excellent female lead singer. You might like it


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I was singing in my car to the acoustic version of "Rebel Yell". If I get drunk enough I might just sing it at Rondevous.


  And maybe you can do a duet with Elvis.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And maybe you can do a duet with Elvis.


I got the picture of ole Elvis.  I think me and him would do a good hustle.  'Do the hustle'


----------



## BuddyLee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I was singing in my car to the acoustic version of "Rebel Yell". If I get drunk enough I might just sing it at Rondevous.


I might just sing this one for Jazzy instead.



Artist: Corey Heart 
Song : Sunglasses At Night 
Lyrics:

I wear my sunglasses at night
so I can
so I can
Watch you weave then breath your story lines.
And I wear my sunglasses at night
so I can
so I can
Keep track of the visions in my eyes.
While she's deceiving me
it cuts my security.
Has she got control of me? - I turn to her and say:
Don't switch the blade on the guy in shades
oh no.
Don't masquerade with the guy in shades
oh no
I can't believe it!
You got it made with the guy in shades
oh no.
And I wear my sunglasses at night
so I car `
Forget my name while you collect your cla1
so I can
And I wear my sunglasses at night
so I carim.
See the light that's right before my eyes. 1
so I can
While she's deceiving me it cuts my security
. . .
Don't switch the blade on the guy in shades
oh no.
Don't masquerade with the guy in shades
oh no
I can't believe it!
Don't be afraid of the guy in shades
oh no
it can't escape you

'cus you got it made with the guy in shades
oh no.
I said: I wear my sunglasses at night.
I wear my sunglasses at night
I wear my sunglasses at night.
I said to you now: I wear my sunglasses at night

I wear my sunglasses at night
I wear my sunglasses at night.
I cry to you: I wear my sunglasses at night. I wear my sunglasses at night


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I got the picture of ole Elvis. I think me and him would do a good hustle. 'Do the hustle'


I don't think that's his style at all.  I do have quite a few other pictures that were taken that night of Elvis so we can do a whole retrospective of his work.  

Oh, and one special picture I never will forgot.  THANKS RONDEVOUS.   lol


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh, and one special picture I never will forgot. THANKS RONDEVOUS.  lol


I wonder how much he wants for it...


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I might just sing this one for Jazzy instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Artist: Corey Heart
> Song : Sunglasses At Night
> Lyrics:
> 
> I wear my sunglasses at night
> so I can
> so I can
> Watch you weave then breath your story lines.


 I hate that song. 




			
				BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I wonder how much he wants for it...


He doesn't have it. I do.  It was my camera but he took the picture.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I hate that song.
> 
> 
> He doesn't have it. I do.  It was my camera but he took the picture.


Oh, I know.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I hate that song.



I actually like that one!     One I hate though is Who Are You by the Who.  UGH


----------



## jazz lady

*allman brothers...*

When you can’t find the light,
That got you through the cloudy days,
When the stars ain’t shinin’ bright,
You feel like you’ve lost you’re way,
When those candle lights of home,
Burn so very far away,
Well you got to let your soul shine,
Just like my daddy used to say.

He used to say soulshine,
It’s better than sunshine,
It’s better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain.
Hey now people don’t mind,
We all get this way sometime,
Got to let your soul shine, shine till the break of day.

I grew up thinkin’ that I had it made,
Gonna make it on my own.
Life can take the strongest man,
Make him feel so alone.
Now and then I feel a cold wind,
Blowin’ through my achin’ bones,
I think back to what my daddy said,
He said boy, in the darkness before the dawn:

Let your soul shine,
It’s better than sunshine,
It’s better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain.
Yeah now people don’t mind,
We all get this way sometimes,
Gotta let your soul shine, shine till the break of day.

Sometimes a man can feel this emptiness,
Like a woman has robbed him of his very soul.
A woman too, God knows, she can feel like this.
And when your world seems cold, you got to let your spirit take control.

Let your soul shine,
It’s better than sunshine,
It’s better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain.
Lord now people don’t mind,
We all get this way sometimes,
Gotta let your soul shine, shine till the break of day.

Oh, it’s better than sunshine,
It’s better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain.
Yeah now people don’t mind,
We all get this way sometimes,
Gotta let your soul shine, shine till the break of day.


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> I actually like that one!     One I hate though is Who Are You by the Who.  UGH


I think that is one of their best songs!


----------



## BuddyLee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> I think that is one of their best songs!


Teenage Wasteland!


----------



## meangirl

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Teenage Wasteland!



Now THAT is a good song!


----------



## tomchamp

*Baba O'Riley*

Out here in the fields
I fight for my meals
I get my back into my living
I don't need to fight
To prove I'm right
I don't need to be forgiven

Don't cry
Don't raise your eye
It's only teenage wasteland

Sally, take my hand
Travel south cross land
Put out the fire
And don't look past my shoulder
The exodus is here
The happy ones are near
Let's get together
Before we get much older

Teenage wasteland
It's only teenage wasteland
Teenage wasteland
Oh, yeah
Teenage wasteland
They're all wasted!
 :guitar:


----------



## RoseRed

I'm wearin'
Fur pyjamas
I ride a
Hot Potata'
It's tickling my fancy
Speak up, I can't hear you

Here on this mountaintop
Woahoho
I got some wild, wild life
I got some new to tell ya
Woahoho
About some wild, wild life
Here comes the doctor in charge
Woahoho
She's got some wild, wild life
Ain't that the way you like it?
Ho, ha!
Living wild, wild life.

I wrestle, with your conscience
You wrestle, with your partner
Sittin' on a window sill, but he
Spends time behind closed doors

Check out Mr. Businessman
Oh, ho ho
He bought some wild, wild life
On the way to the stock exchange
Oh, ho ho
He got some wild, wild life
Break it up when he opens the door
Whoahoho
He's doin' wild, wild life
I know that's the way you like it
Wo ho
Living wild, wild life

Peace of mind?
Piece of cake!
Thought control!
You get on board anytime you like

Like sittin' on pins and needles
Things fall apart, it's scientific

Sleeping on the interstate
Woah ho ah
Getting wild, wild life
Checkin' in, a checkin' out!
Uh, huh!
I got a wild, wild life
Spending all of my money and time
Oh, ho ho
Done too much wild, wild
We wanna go, where we go, where we go
Oh, ho ho!
I doing wild, wild
I know it, that's how we start
Uh, huh
Got some wild, wild life
Take a picture, here in the daylight
Oh, ho!
And it's a wild, wild life
You've grown so tall, you've grown so fast
Oh, ho ho
Wild, wild
I know that's the way you like it
Oh, ho!
Living wild wild wild wild, life.


----------



## RoseRed

Take your baby by the hand
And make her do a high handstand
And take your baby by the heel
And do the next thing that you feel

We were so in vies
In our dance hall days
We were cool on cries
When all you and everyone we knew
Could believe, do, and share in what was true

Dance hall days love !

Take your baby by the hair
And pull her close and there, there, there
And take your baby by the ears
And play upon her darkest fears
We were so in vies
In our dance hall days
We were cool on cries
When all you and everyone we knew
Could believe, do, and share in what was true

Dance hall days love
Dance hall days
Dance hall days love

Take your baby by the wrist
And in her mouth an amethyst
And in her eyes two sapphires blue
And you need her and she needs you
And you need her and she needs you
And you need her and she needs you
And you need her and she needs you
And you need her and she needs you

We were so in vies
In our dance hall days
We were cool on cries
When all you and everyone we knew
Could believe, do, and share in what was true

Dance hall days love
Dance hall days love
Dance hall days
Dance hall days love
Dance hall days
Dance hall days love
Dance hall days
Dance hall days love...


----------



## cattitude




----------



## meangirl

Sheryl Crow

My Favorite Mistake

I woke up and called this morning
The tone of your voice was a warning
That you don’t care for me anymore

I made up the bed we sleep in
I looked at the clock when you creep in
It’s 6 a.m. and I’m alone

[chorus]
Did you know when you go
It’s the perfect ending
To the bad day I was just beginning
When you go all I know is
You’re my favorite mistake

Your friends are sorry for me
They watch you pretend to adore me
But I’m no fool to this game

Now here comes your secret lover
She’d be unlike any other
Until your guilt goes up in flames

Chorus

You’re my favorite mistake

Well maybe nothin’ lasts forever
Even when you stay together
I don’t need forever after
It’s your laughter won’t let me go
So I’m holding on this way

Did you know, could you tell
You were the only one
That I ever loved
Now everything’s so wrong

Did you see me walking by? 
Did it ever make you cry? 

You’re my favorite mistake
You’re my favorite mistake
You’re my favorite mistake


----------



## jazz lady

*melissa etheridge...*

I came here to let you know
The letting go
Has taken place
I have held the winter’s son
Become one
Set my pace
Isn’t that what we wanted all along
Freedom like a stone
But I can say goodbye
Now that the passion’s died
Still it comes so slow
The letting go

Piece by piece I take apart
This complicated heart
And I hope to find
Something I can prove is real
I can feel is truth
I can say is mine
That’s all I ever wanted to be
The closer that I got
The further I could see
But when lovers change
And the night feels strange
We choose our road
The letting go

I came here to let you know
The letting go
Has taken place


----------



## jazz lady

*more melissa...*

The sign says do not enter
No trespassing allowed
With visions of redemption
I walk against the crowd
The sun is white with envy
Confusion on the ground
Breathing soft and holy
Temptation’s only sound

A demon’s day in madness kissed
I swear I never had it like this
Forbidden yet I cannot resist

Shocked in silent trances
Our eyes search just to know
What makes flesh and body hunger
For another burning soul
Conscience quiet pleading
In the corner of my eye
But seeing is believing
All consequences fly

A demon’s day in madness kissed
I swear I never had it like this
Forbidden yet I cannot resist

With fever I persist
The rages of your kiss
My reckless heart in fist
And I cannot resist

A demon’s day in madness kissed
I swear I never had it like this
Forbidden yet I cannot resist


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *more melissa... *



Great songs Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

*melissa...*

I hear your questions
I see your face
Your life before you
Is full of grace
What can I tell you
To let you know
Your angel’s eyes
Will watch you grow

Come listen close
And I’ll try to let you know
It’s all I know

There is no magic
There are no secrets
We all begin this race at the start
But I have come this far
With a truth of the heart

Deep down inside
I think we’re all the same
Try not to judge someone
And never shame
I do believe that people are good
They just want hope and respect
And to be understood

Sometimes it hard sometimes it’s strange
But the truth of the heart is people can change

Yes there is danger and there are shadows
And there is fear inside the dark
It has powered countries and borne religion
Fear can never rule the heart

My father’s burden
My mother’s rain
My own desire
My sister’s pain
All souls have traveled along this road
Each one has carried their own heavy load


----------



## meangirl

She was black as the night
Louie was whiter than white
Danger, danger when you taste brown sugar
Louie fell in love overnight

Nothing bad, it was good
Louie had the best girl he could
When he took her home
To meet his mama and papa
Louie knew just where he stood

Louie Louie Louie, Louie 
Louie Louie Lou-I
Louie Louie Louie 
Louie Louie you're gonna cry

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

There he stood in the night
Knowing what's wrong from what's right
He took her home to meet his mama and papa
Man, he had a terrible fright

Louie nearly caused a scene
Wishin' it was a dream
Ain't no diff'rence if you're black or white
Brothers, you know what I mean

Louie Louie Louie, Louie 
Louie Louie Lou-I
Louie Louie Louie 
Louie Louie you're gonna cry

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Louie Louie Louie, Louie 
Louie Louie Lou-I
Louie Louie Louie 
Louie Louie you're gonna cry

Louie Louie Louie, Louie 
Louie Louie Louie Louie Lou-I
Louie Louie Louie 
Louie Louie you're gonna cry


----------



## jazz lady

*melissa again...*

You’ve never been to the moon
But don’t you want to go
Under the sea in the volcano
You’ve never looked into my eyes
But don’t you want to know
What the dark and the wild
And the different know

Come dance with me now
We’ll dance without a care
I’m as free as a fire
And change is in the air
There are some things in my life
I’ll never understand
But they become the force
That makes me who I am

Don’t you worry about the kids
The kids are all right
Mama’s rollin’ in the back yard
Filled with love and light
’cause you live and you learn
And you learn to hold on
And time will make it heal
And time will make it gone

Come with me now
Come with me now
It’s time to try
It’s time to fly


----------



## meangirl

Don't Know Much

Linda Ronstadt / Aaron Neville 


Look at this face 
I know the years are showing
Look at this life 
I still don't know where it's going
I don't much but I know I love you
That may be all I need to know

Look at these eyes 
They never seen what matters
Look at these dreams 
So beaten and so battered
I don't much but I know I love you
That may be all I need to know

So many questions 
Still left unanswered
So much I've never broken through
And when I feel you near me 
Sometimes I see so clearly
That only truth I'll never know 
Is me and you

Look at this man 
So blessed with inspiration
Look at this soul 
Still searching for salvation
I don't much but I know I love you
That may be all I need to know

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

I don't much but I know I love you
That may be all I need to know
I don't much but I know I love you
That may be all there is to know


----------



## LooseTooth

*another melissa*

Crossroads, seem to come and go, yeah.
The gypsy flies from coast to coast

Knowing many, loving none,
Bearing sorrow havin’ fun,
But back home he’ll always run
To sweet melissa... mmm...

Freight train, each car looks the same, all the same.
And no one knows the gypsy’s name

No one hears his lonely sigh,
There are no blankets where he lies.
In all his deepest dreams the gypsy flies
With sweet melissa... mmm...

Again the morning’s come,
Again he’s on the run,
Sunbeams shining through his hair,
Appearing not to have a care.
Well, pick up your gear and gypsy roll on, roll on.

Crossroads, will you ever let him go? (lord, lord)
Will you hide the dead man’s ghost,
Or will he lie, beneath the clay,
Or will his spirit roll away? 

But I know that he won’t stay without melissa.

Yes I know that he won’t stay without melissa.


----------



## meangirl

Hi LooseTooth!


----------



## LooseTooth

HI MG! Just dropping in despite life's many demands at the moment.


----------



## BuddyLee

<TABLE width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=left width="70%" colSpan=2>Beds Are Burning
Midnight Oil lyrics

[Written by Peter Garrett, Rob Hirst and Jim Moginie] 

Out where the river broke
The bloodwood and the desert oak
Holden wrecks and boiling diesels
Steam in forty five degrees

The time has come
To say fair`s fair
To pay the rent
To pay our share

The time has come
A fact`s a fact
It belongs to them
Let`s give it back

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

The time has come
To say fair`s fair
To pay the rent 
To pay our share

Four wheels scare the cockatoos
From Kintore East to Yuendemu
The western desert
Lives and breathes
In forty five degrees

I said, the time has come
To say fair`s fair
To pay the rent
To pay our share

The time has come
A fact`s a fact
It belongs to them
Let`s give it back

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning

The time has come
To say fair`s fair
To pay the rent now
To pay our share

The time has come
A fact`s a fact
It belongs to them
We`re gonna give it back

How can we dance
When our earth is turning
How do we sleep
While our beds are burning



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jazz lady

*another melissa song...*

I want to find me a car
With only one headlight
A straight six ford
On a good luck night
I want to roll down the windows
And teach you to fly
I want to give you a thrill
The kind you can’t buy

I want to lose all your demons and go
I want to tear off your chains ’cause I know

All the way to heaven is heaven
Caught between the spirit and the dust
All the way to heaven is heaven
Deep inside of us

I want to find me a bar
With a blue light on
Dollar shot specials
A bartender named dawn
Painting the town
Selling the farm
You can pierce your nose
And I’ll tattoo my arm

I want to lose all your demons and go
I want to tear off your chains ’cause I know

All the way to heaven is heaven
Caught between the spirit and the dust
All the way to heaven is heaven
Deep inside of us

I want to find me a carnival
Outside of town
A tilt-a-whirl set up
With a merry-go-round
Cotton candy fingers
And a snow cone mouth
I want to roll you in sawdust
Till they run us both out
All the way to heaven
All the way


----------



## jazz lady

*melissa...last one...night all...*

Ain’t it crazy
For a moment there
This felt just like dying
But now I see that something inside
Is coming alive
Ain’t it crazy

No use running from a revolution
I just surrender to this evolution

Heal me lift me
Take me to the other side
Amazing grace
Has touched my face
And the sweet sound doesn’t lie

Ain’t it crazy
For a moment there
I just gave up trying
But now I see
You can let the light in
You can begin again
Ain’t it crazy
I lay me down in this sweet perfection
I am a witness to my resurrection

Heal me lift me
Take me to the waterside
Drop me in let me swim
Let everyone know
I’ll be coming home again

Make no mistake
I’m wide-awake
Ain’t it crazy

Heal me lift me
Take me to the other side
I’ll take what I’ve earned
These lessons I’ve learned
I’m ready for the ride
Heal me lift me
Take me and my soul will fly
My battered heart will make a new start
Let everyone know
I’ll be coming home again
Heal me lift me
Take me to the waterside
Drop me in
Come on and watch me swim
Let everyone know
I’ll be coming home again


----------



## icebaby1111

This is a great thread.  I'll have to add a few of my own later........


----------



## jazz lady

*rocking in the office to the b-52's...*

If you see a faded sign by the side of the road that says 15 miles to the Love Shack! Love shack yah yah 
I'm headin' down the Atlanta highway, lookin' for the love getaway 
Heading for the love getaway, love getaway, 
I got me a car, it's as big as a whale and we're headin' on down 
To the Love Shack 
I got me a Chrysler, it seats about 20 
So hurry up and bring your jukebox money 
The Love Shack is a little old place where we can get together 
Love Shack baby, (a Love Shack bay-bee). 
Love shack, baby love shack, 
love shack, baby love shack, love shack. 
(love baby, that's where it's at) love shack 
(love baby, that's where it's at) 

Sign says.. Woo... stay away fools, 'cause love rules at the Love Shack! 
Well it's set way back in the middle of a hill, 
Just a funky old shack and I gotta get back 

Glitter on the mattress 
Glitter on the highway 
Glitter on the front porch 
Glitter on the highway 

The Love Shack is a little old place where we can get together, love shack baby... 
(Love Shack baby!) Love Shack, that's where it's at! Love Shack, that's where it's at! 

Huggin' and a kissin', dancin' and a lovin', wearin' next to nothing 
Cause it's hot as an oven 
The whole shack shimmies 
YEA! the whole shack shimmies! 
The whole shack shimmies when everybody's 
Movin' around and around and around and around! 
Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby! 
Folks linin' up outside just to get down 
Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby! 
Funky little shack! Funky little shack! 

Hop in my Chrysler, it's as big as a whale and it's about to set sail! 
I got me a car, it seats about 20 
So come on and bring your jukebox money. 

Oh the Love Shack is a little old place where we can get together 
love shack, baby! (a love shack baby) 
love shack! baby love shack 
love shack! baby love shack 
love shack! baby love shack (love baby that's where its at, yea, love baby that's where it's at) 
love shack! baby love shack 

Bang bang bang, on the door baby! (Knock a little louder baby!) 
Bang bang bang,on the door baby! (I can't hear you!) 
Bang bang bang, on the door baby! (Knock a little louder sugar!) 
Bang bang bang, on the door baby! (I can't hear you!) 


Bang bang bang on the door baby 
Bang bang bang on the door baby (knock a little louder) 
Bang bang (on the door baby) 
Bang bang (on the door) 
Bang bang (on the door baby) 
Bang bang 
Your what?.... Tin roof, rusted! 

Love Shack, baby Love Shack! 
Love Shack, baby Love Shack! love baby that's where its at, yea, love baby that's where it's at} 
Love Shack, baby Love Shack! 
Love baby, love shack 
Huggin' and a kissin', dancin' and a lovin' at the love shack


----------



## jazz lady

*tom petty...*

We got some thin’ we both know it,
We don’t talk too much about it
Ain’t no real big secret, all the same,
Somehow we get around it

Listen, it don’t really matter to me
Baby, you believe what you wanna believe
You see, you don’t have to live like a refugee

Somewhere, somehow, somebody must have
Kicked you around some
Tell me why you wanna lay there,
Revel in your abandon

Honey, it don’t make no difference to me
Baby, everybody’s had to fight to be fre e
You see, you don’t have to live like a refugee
No baby, you don’t have to live like a refugee

Baby, we ain’t the first
I’m sure a lot of other lovers been burned
Right now this ain’t real to you
It’s one of those things you got to feel to be true

Somewhere, somehow, somebody must have
Kicked you around some
Who knows, maybe you were kidnapped,
Tied-up, taken away, and held for ransom

Honey, it don’t really matter to me
Baby, everybody’s ha d to fight to be free
You see, you don’t have to live like a refugee
No, you don’t have to live like a refugee
Baby, you don’t have to live like a refugee
:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Day after day I'm more confused
But I look for the light through the pourin' rain
You know that's a game that I hate to lose
I'm feelin' the strain
Ain't it a shame

Oh, give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away
Give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away

Beginin' to think that I'm wastin time
And I don't understand the things I do
The world outside looks so unkind
I'm countin' on you to carry me thru

Oh, give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away
Give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away

And when my mind is free
You know a melody can move me
And when I'm feelin' blue
The guitars comin' thru to soothe me

Thanks for the joy that you've given me
I want you to know I believe in the song
And rhythm and rhyme and harmony
You helped me along, you're makin' me strong

Oh, give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away
Give me the beat boys and free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll and drift away


----------



## jazz lady

Vernon'll meet me when the Boeing lands
Keys in the MG will be in his hands
Just do the driving 'n' I'm on my way
It's all on the right side in Montego Bay, Sing out!

Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh Come sing me La
Come sing me Montego Bay
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh

'N' Gillian'll meet me like a brother would
I think I remember but it's twice as good
Like how cool the rum is from the silver tray
I thirst to be thirsty in Montego Bay, Sing out!

Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh Come sing me La
Come sing me Montego Bay
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh

Late in the night we turn to lobster red
I still feel the motion here at home in bed
I tell you it's hard for me to stay away
Do anyt'ing till you been high in Montego Bay, Sing out!

Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh Come sing me La
Come sing me Montego Bay
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh

Come sing me La
Come sing me Montego Bay
Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh


----------



## tomchamp

:guitar: 


Michael McDonald 

Say, where you gonna go
Girl, where you gonna hide
You go on leavin' out your heart
And all it's sayin' down deep inside
From here I can feel your heartbeat
Oh, you got me all wrong
You ain't got no worry
You just been lonely too long
I know what it means to hide your heart
From a long time ago
Oh, darlin' 

It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin' 

Oh, I know how you feel
Hey, you know I been there
But what you're keepin' to yourself
Oh, you know it just ain't fair
Are you gonna worry
For the rest of your life
Why you in such a hurry
To be lonely one more night
I know what it means to hide your heart
From a long time ago
Oh, darlin' 

It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah it keeps you runnin' 
 :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

No matter how hard I try
You keep pushing me aside
And I can't break through
There's no talkin' to you
It's so sad that you're leavin'
It takes time to believe it
But after all is said and done
You're gonna be the lonely one...ohhh

Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough, no
Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say,
I really don't think you're strong enough, no

What am I supposed to do,
Sit around and wait for you
Well I can't do that
And there's no turnin' back
I need time to move on
I need love to feel strong
'Cos I've had time to think it through
,N' maybe I'm too good for you, ohhh

Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough, no
Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough, no
Well I know that I'll get through this
'Cos I know that I am strong
And, I don't need you anymore
I don't need you anymore
I don't need you anymore
No, I don't need you anymore

Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough, no
Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say,
I really don't think you're strong enough, no.

Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough, no
Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say,
I really don't think you're strong enough, no


----------



## tomchamp

Eddie Holland/Lamont Dozier/
Brian Holland 

I know you're leavin' me behind
I'm seein' you darlin' for the very last time
Show a little tenderness before you go
Please let me feel your embrace once more 

Take me in your arms and rock me, rock me a little while 

We all must feel heartache sometimes
Right now, right now I'm feelin' mine
I've tried my best to be strong, but I'm not able
I'm like a helpless child left in a cradle
Before you leave me behind let me feel happy one more time 

Take me in your arms and rock me, rock me a little while 

I'm losin' you and my happiness
My life is so dark I must confess
I'll never, never see your smiling face no more
I'll never, never hear your knock upon my door
Before you leave me, leave me behind
Let me feel happy one more time 

Take me in your arms and rock me, rock me a little while 
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

On friday time to party
let me see you swing and sway
let me see you swing 
tell me are you down with me 
are you with me
are you with me

friday, payday
ready to do the things we love
we're gonna get our groove on
all night long
give it up now for the dj
and put your hands where my eyes can see
it maybe raining but who cares about the weather
coz when the heat it on
we'll all be getting wetter
it's the start of the weekend
don't waste no time
for tonight is your night

on friday time to party
let me see you swing and sway
let me see you swing 
tell me are you down with me 
are you with me
are you with me

everybody's feeling right
coz we know it's party night
all the ladies looking tight
wether silk or satin lace or leather
ooh what a sight
here's where the party starts
things can only get better
just make your way onto the dance floor get together
it's the start of the weekend don't waste no time
for tonight is your night

on friday time to party
let me see you swing and sway
let me see you swing 
tell me are you down with me 
are you with me
are you with me

this party be going on til the break of dawn
let's give it up let's get it on
break open a bottle of moet and chandon and when it's gone
we'll start on the dom perignon
this vibe's makin me high
like toni surrounded by
other people movin their body
we be kicking mad flava in yah ear
big shout to the people round the side
in the front at the rear 
this is gonna be one hell of a year
and there's no way that i'm letting anyone interfere
this is how we do getting it on in the venue
can you check my mircophone 1 2
can you give it up now please for the dj
giving you a party like a summer sortay okay
let's see those hands in the air
and wave them around like you just don't care come on

on friday time to party
let me see you swing and sway
let me see you swing 
tell me are you down with me 
are you with me
are you with me


----------



## tomchamp

A. Reynolds 

Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright, oh yeah
Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright 

I don't care what they may say
I don't care what they may do
I don't care what they may say
Jesus is just alright, oh yeah
Jesus is just alright 

Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright, oh yeah
Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright 

I don't care what they may know
I don't care where they may go
I don't care what they may know
Jesus is just alright, oh yeah 

Jesus, he's my friend; Jesus, he's my friend
He took me by the hand; Led me far from this land
Jesus, he's my friend 

Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright, oh yeah
Jesus is just alright with me, Jesus is just alright 

I don't care what they may say, I don't care what they may do
I don't care what they may say, Jesus is just alright, oh yeah 

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

*So I'm on a doobies kick this afternoon!*

Michael McDonald/Kenny Loggins 

He came from somewhere back in her long ago
The sentimental fool don't see
Tryin' hard to recreate
What had yet to be created once in her life 

She musters a smile
For his nostalgic tale
Never coming near what he wanted to say
Only to realize
It never really was 

She had a place in his life
He never made her think twice
As he rises to her apology
Anybody else would surely know
He's watching her go 

But what a fool believes he sees
No wise man has the power to reason away
What seems to be
Is always better than nothing
And nothing at all keeps sending him... 

Somewhere back in her long ago
Where he can still believe there's a place in her life
Someday, somewhere, she will return 

She had a place in his life
He never made her think twice
As he rises to her apology
Anybody else would surely know
He's watching her go 

But what a fool believes he sees
No wise man has the power to reason away
What seems to be
Is always better than nothing
There's nothing at all
But what a fool believes he sees... 
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> *So I'm on a doobies kick this afternoon!*
> <HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->Michael McDonald/Kenny Loggins


Nothing wrong with that!  I love me some Doobies.    I've never seen The Doobie Brothers in concert, but I have seen Michael McDonald twice.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love me some Doobies.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

>


----------



## tomchamp

cattitude said:
			
		

>


I think Jazz meant the other kind of doobies!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> I think Jazz meant the other kind of doobies!


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

>


I have never...


----------



## tomchamp

Hey. got some?


----------



## tomchamp

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have never...


OK


----------



## jazz lady

*I gots some Doobies...*

right 'cheer...

Well, I built me a raft and she’s ready for floatin’
Ol’ mississippi, she’s callin’ my name
Catfish are jumpin’
That paddle wheel thumpin’
Black water keeps rollin’ on past just the same

Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Yeah, keep on shinin’ your light
Gonna make everything, pretty mama
Gonna make everything all right
And I ain’t got no worries
’cause I ain’t in no hurry at all

Well, if it rains, I don’t care
Don’t make no difference to me
Just take that street car thats goin’ up town
Yeah, I’d like to hear some funky dixieland
And dance a honky tonk
And I’ll be buyin’ ev’rybody drinks all ’roun’

Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Old black water, keep on rollin’
Mississippi moon, won’t you keep on shinin’ on me
Yeah, keep on shinin’ your light
Gonna make everything, pretty mama
Gonna make everything all right
And I ain’t got no worries
’cause I ain’t in no hurry at all

I’d like to hear some funky dixieland
Pretty mama come and take me by the hand
By the hand, take me by the hand pretty mama
Come and dance with your daddy all night long
I want to honky tonk, honky tonk, honky tonk
With you all night long


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> OK


No... really... and I've even been to concerts at the Capital Center in Largo...


----------



## tomchamp

kwillia said:
			
		

> No... really... and I've even been to concerts at the Capital Center in Largo...


I saw some hockey games there. No concerts! And was really never into it kwill....oops mary jane!


----------



## jazz lady

*very appropriate for this thread...*

Don’t you feel it growin’, day by day
People gettin’ ready for the news
Some are happy, some are sad
Oh, we got to let the music play
What the people need
Is a way to make ’em smile
It ain’t so hard to do if you know how
Gotta get a message
Get it on through
Oh now mama, don’t you ask me why

Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
All the time

Well I know, you know better
Everything I say
Meet me in the country for a day
We’ll be happy
And we’ll dance
Oh, we’re gonna dance our blues away
And if I’m feelin’ good to you
And you’re feelin’ good to me
There ain’t nothin’ we can’t do or say
Feelin’ good, feeling fine
Oh, baby, let the music play

Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
All the time

Like a lazy flowing river
Surrounding castles in the sky
And the crowd is growing bigger
List’nin’ for the happy sounds
And I got to let them fly

Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
All the time

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> No... really... and I've even been to concerts at the Capital Center in Largo...


:secondhandsmokesothickyoucancutit:


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> :secondhandsmokesothickyoucancutit:


 But I didn't inhale...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> But I didn't inhale...


I didn't either.


----------



## tomchamp

*You forgot!*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> :secondhandsmokesothickyoucancutit:


:withaknife:


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> :withaknife:


No, THAT was the concert in Richmond in '79.    Van Halen.


----------



## jazz lady

*One last one...*

before I drop the top, head home, change, and head across the river...

Got those highway blues, can’t you hear my motor runnin’
Flyin’ down the road with my foot on the floor
All the way in town they can hear me comin’
Ford’s about to drop, she won’t do no more
And I smell my motor burnin’
Underneath the hood is smoke
Can’t stop, and I can’t stop
Got to keep on movin’ or I’ll lose my mind

Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway

The highway patrol got his eyes on me
I know what he’s thinkin’ and it ain’t good
I’m movin’ so fast he can barely see me
Gonna lose that man, I know I should
I gotta kick in my pedal
Make my ford move a little bit faster
Can’t stop, and I can’t stop
Got to keep on movin’ or I’ll lose my mind

Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway
Oh, rockin’ down the highway

  




C'ya later!


----------



## tomchamp

*More Mike!*

Listen, baby
Ain't no mountain high
Ain't no vally low
Ain't no river wide enough, baby

If you need me, call me
No matter where you are
No matter how far
Just call my name
I'll be there in a hurry
You don't have to worry

'Cause baby,
There ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough
Ain't no river wide enough
To keep me from getting to you

Remember the day
I set you free
I told you
You could always count on me
From that day on I made a vow
I'll be there when you want me
Some way,some how

'Cause baby,
There ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough
Ain't no river wide enough
To keep me from getting to you

No wind, no rain

My love is alive
Way down in my heart
Although we are miles apart
If you ever need a helping hand
I'll be there on the double
As fast as I can

Don't you know that
There ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough
Ain't no river wide enough
To keep me from getting to you

Don't you know that
There ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## cattitude

Guess mine is not the first heart broken,
My eyes are not the first to cry.
I'm not the first to know there's just no getting over you.

I know I'm just a fool who's willing,
To sit around and wait for you.
But baby can't you see there's nothing else for me to do
I'm hopelessly devoted to you

But now there's nowhere to hide,
Since you pushed my love aside.
I'm outta my head hopelessly devoted to you,
Hopelessly devoted to you,
Hopelessly devoted to you.

My head is saying fool forget him
My heart is saying don't let go
Hold on to the end, thats what I intend to do,
I'm hopelessly devoted to you .

But now there's nowhere to hide,
Since you pushed my love aside.
I'm outta my head hopelessly devoted to you.
Hopelessly devoted to you,
Hopelessly devoted to you.


----------



## cattitude

I can't believe Kwillia is ignoring me.


----------



## jazz lady

All my friends
Say I should leave you alone
You got a heart like a stone
And a wanderin’ eye

And I know that they’re right
I can make up my mind
Not to see you again
But you race through my dreams like the wind
It’s no good to pretend
It won’t happen again
Cause it will happen again

Some fools never learn
Play with the fire
And you’re gonna get burned
It’s only love
When your lovin’ returns
Some fools never learn
Some fools never learn

And baby I tried
But I’m just not that strong
Guess I knew all along
But that’s not enough
I was falling in love

And you don’t know it
But I came over tonight
There was somebody’s car parked outside
Damn my eyes
Damn this heart of mine
I drove off into the night

Some fools never learn
Play with the fire
And you’re gonna get burned
It’s only love
When your lovin’ returns
Some fools never learn
Some fools never learn

Somewhere in the city tonight
There’s a guy and he’s lonely like me
He’ll be easy to see
And that’s when
He’ll have that look in his eye
He’ll be feeling that way
I see it all plain as day
Oh I’ll never be
What he wants me to be
Oh but lucky for me

Some fools never learn
Play with the fire
And you’re gonna get burned
It’s only love
When your lovin’ returns
Some fools never learn
Some fools never learn
Some fools never learn


----------



## tomchamp

*The Who!*

Only love
Can make it rain
The way the beach is kissed by the sea.
Only love
Can make it rain
Like the sweat of lovers'
Laying in the fields.

Love, Reign o'er me.
Love, Reign o'er me, rain on me.

Only love
Can bring the rain
That makes you yearn to the sky.
Only love
Can bring the rain
That falls like tears from on high.

Love Reign O'er me.

On the dry and dusty road
The nights we spend apart alone
I need to get back home to cool cool rain.
The nights are hot and black as ink
I can't sleep and I lay and I think
Oh God, I need a drink of cool cool rain.


----------



## jazz lady

*for our traumatized k....*

She was a punk lolita
C.b.g.b. era
Holes in her stocking
Nothing is shocking
Down at the heels
Had what it takes to feel
She could rock the world
She was a punk girl, ooooh

You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it funky
You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it.

Get offa your pedestal
It’s a freakin’ free world
Get offa your pedestal
It’s a freakin’!

She was a punk lolita
Anya and lydia
La petite damita
Could easily eat ya
Holes in her stocking
Nothing is shocking
Down at the heels
Keepin’ it real, ooooh

You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it funky
You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it.
You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it funky
You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it.

She was a punk lolita
C.b.g.b. era
Connie and roxie
And sweet roberta
Who manned the door
So if you were poor
You’d get in for free
C.b.g.b. la! ooooh

You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it funky
You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it.

Get offa your pedestal
It’s a freakin’ free world
Get offa your pedestal
It’s a freakin’!

You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it funky
You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it.
You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it funky
You don’t care that I’m just a punk girl doin’ it.


----------



## kwillia

Meamie...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Meamie...


----------



## cattitude

When you're young and so and love as we
And bewildered by the world we see
Why do people hurt us so
Only those in love would know
What a Town Without Pity can do..

If we stop to gaze upon a star
People talk about how bad we are...
Ours is not an easy age
We're like tigers in a cage
What a Town Without Pity can do..

The young have problems Many problems
We need an understanding heart..
Why don't they help us, try to help us
Before this clay and granite planet falls apart...

Take these eager lips and hold me fast..
I'm afraid this kind of joy can't last
How can we keep love alive
How can anything survive
When these little minds tear you in two..
What a town Without Pity can do..

How can we keep love alive
How can anything survive
When these little minds tear you in two..
What a town Without Pity can do


----------



## cattitude

Ooo. you make me live
whatever this world can give to me
It's you, you're all I see
Ooo, you make me live now honey
Ooo, you make me live
You're the best friend
that I ever had
I've been with you such a long time
You're my sunshine
And I want you to know
That my feelings are true
I really love you
You're my best friend
Ooo, you make me live
I've been wandering round
But I still come back to you
In rain or shine
You've stood by me girl
I'm happy, happy at home
You're my best friend.
You're the first one
When things turn out bad
You know I'll never be lonely
You're my only one
And I love
The things that you do
You're my best friend
Ooo, you make me live.
I'm happy, happy at home
You're my best friend
You're my best friend
Ooo, you make me live
You, you're my best friend.


----------



## jazz lady

*flipping 'round the channels...*

and saw the video for this on VH1...ZZ Top...


Tv dinners, there's nothin' else to eat.
Tv dinners, they really can't be beat.
I like 'em frozen but you understand
I throw 'em in and wave 'em and I'm a brand new man, oh yeah.

Tv dinners, they're goin' to my head.
Tv dinners, my skin is turnin' red.
Twenty year old turkey in a thirty year old tin.
I can't wait until tomorrow and thaw one out again, oh yeah.

Tv dinners, I'm feelin' kinda rough.
Tv dinners, this one's kinda tough.
I like the enchiladas and the teriaki too,
I even like the chicken if the sauce is not too blue.

and they're mine, all mine, oh yeah
and they sure are fine.
gotta have 'em,
gimme somethin' now.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> and saw the video for this on VH1...ZZ Top...
> 
> Tv dinners, I'm feelin' kinda rough.
> Tv dinners, this one's kinda tough.
> I like the enchiladas and the teriaki too,
> I even like the chicken if the sauce is not too blue.
> 
> and they're mine, all mine, oh yeah
> and they sure are fine.
> gotta have 'em,
> gimme somethin' now.



Don't think I've ever heard that one before.


----------



## jazz lady

*More ZZ Top...*

Well I was rollin’ down the road in some cold blue steel,
I had a blues man in back, and a beautician at the wheel.
We going downtown in the middle of the night
We laughing and I’m jokin’ and we feelin’ alright.
Oh I’m bad, I’m nationwide.
Yes I’m bad, I’m nationwide.

Easin’ down the highway in a new cadillac,
I had a fine fox in front, I had three more in the back.
They sportin’ short dresses, wearin’ spike-heel shoes,
They smokin’ lucky strikes, and wearing nylons too.
’cause we bad, we nationwide.
Yeah we bad, we nationwide.

Well I was movin’ down the road in my v-8 ford,
I had a shine on my boots, I had my sideburns lowered.
With my new york brim and my gold tooth displayed,
Nobody give me trouble cause they know I got it made.
I’m bad, I’m nationwide.
Well I’m bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, I’m nationwide.


----------



## jazz lady

*last ZZ Top...*

and I'm taking my sick azz back to bed...



I got shot through a space not long ago,
I thought I knew the place so well.
It wasn’t the same, now it goes to show,
Sometime you never can tell.

I’m lookin’ high and low, don’t know where to go,
I got to double back, my friend.
The only way to find, what I left behind
I got to double back again, double back again.

You know I’m movin on in this fine machine,
Rollin’ on through the night.
Seein’ things like I’ve never seen
And it’s taking me outta sight.

Lookin’ high and low, don’t know where to go,
I got to double back, my friend.
The only way to find, what I left behind
I got to double back again, double back again.

It’s got me up and down,
I been lost and found,
Down in a deep dark hole.
Looks like my luck has changed,
I been rearranged
And I’m coming out on a roll.

Lookin’ high and low, don’t know where to go,
I got to double back, my friend.
The only way to find, what I left behind
I got to double back again, double back again.


----------



## jazz lady

*somehow stuck in my head...*

Poor old johnny ray
Sounded sad upon the radio
He moved a million hearts in mono
Our mothers used
To sing along, who’d blame them
You’re grown (a grown up), so grown (so grown up), now I must say more than ever
(come on eileen)
Go toora loora toora loo rye aye
And we can sing just like our fathers

[chorus]:
Come on eileen, oh I swear (what he means)
At these moments, you mean everything
With you in that dress, oh my thoughts I confess
Verge on dirty
Ah come on eileen

Come on eileen !

These people round here wear beaten down eyes
Sunk in smoke dried faces
They’re so resigned to what their fate is
But not us (no never), no not us (no never)
We are far too young and clever
Remember
Go toora loora toora loo rye aye
Eileen I’ll hum this tune forever (x2)

Come on eileen oh I swear (what he means)
Ah come on, let’s take off everything
That pretty red dress, oh eileen tell him yes
Ah come on let’s, ah come on eileen
Come on eileen oh I swear (what he means)
At these moments you mean everything

Come on eileen too-loo rye-aye
Come on eileen too-loo rye-aye
Toora toora-too-loora

We are far too young and clever
And things wont ever change

Come on eileen, oh I swear (what he means)
At this moment, you mean everything to me

You mean everything


----------



## LooseTooth

*disco time!*

S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safe, dance!

[Spoken]
We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance

[Sung]
We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance
Danc¨¦e!

We can go when we want to
The night is young and so am I
And we can dress real neat from our hats to our feet
And surprise 'em with the victory cry
Say, we can act if want to
If we don't nobody will
And you can act real rude and totally removed
And I can act like an imbecile

[Refrain]
I say, we can dance, we can dance
Everything out of control
We can dance, we can dance
We're doing it from wall to wall
We can dance, we can dance
Everybody look at your hands
We can dance, we can dance
Everybody takin' the cha-a-a-ance

Safety dance
Is it safe to dance
Is it safe to dance

S-s-s-s A-a-a-a F-f-f-f E-e-e-e T-t-t-t Y-y-y-y
Safe, dance!

We can dance if we want to
We've got all your life and mine
As long as we abuse it, never gonna lose it
Everything'll work out right
I say, we can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine

[Refrain]

Is it safe to dance, oh is it safe to dance [6x]
Is it safe to dance


----------



## meangirl

Tragically Hip

Thugs

everyone's got their breaking point
with me it's spiders and with you it's me
thugs in perpetuity
when we're excited little birds around the feeder
the cat's indifferent or he's just furious
it seems that he's never neither
i do the rolling you do the detail
i do the rolling you do the detail

hairbird plucks a hair from a sleeping dog
to build her nest she said i've looked around
and i like your hair the best
i do the rolling you do the detail
i do the rolling you do the detail

Ruby, honey are you mad at your man?


----------



## jazz lady

*For Catt...a little Chaka Khan...*

People ask me everywhere
Is that really all your hair? 
I just tell `em, if it ain’t
Then it sure don’t mean
That now I can’t

I just don’t believe it’s fair
To judge a girl by the length of her hair

Take two words like hip and square
The truth will shine and not your hair
Even the blind can almost see
What’s outside you and inside me

Down or high, truth or lie
A weak girl’s laugh can be
A strong girl’s cry

Black or blond or nappy or fair -
You can’t judge nobody by hair
If I thought that you would care
I’d wear a wig up under my hair

Down or high, truth or lie
A weak girl’s laugh can be
A strong girl’s cry


----------



## Agee

Midnight at the oasis
Send your camel to bed
Shadows paintin' our faces
Traces of romance in our heads
Heaven's holdin' a half-moon
Shinin' just for us
Let's slip off to a sand dune, real soon
And kick up a little dust
Come on, Cactus is our friend
He'll point out the way
Come on, till the evenin' ends
Till the evenin' ends
You don't have to answer
There's no need to speak
I'll be your belly dancer, prancer
And you can be my sheik

I know your Daddy's a sultan
A nomad known to all
With fifty girls to attend him, they all send him
Jump at his beck and call
But you won't need no harem, honey
When I'm by your side
And you won't need no camel, no no
When I take you for a ride
Come on, Cactus is our friend
He'll point out the way
Come on, till the evenin' ends
Till the evenin' ends
Midnight at the oasis
Send your camel to bed
Got shadows paintin' our faces
And traces of romance in our heads


----------



## cattitude

here’s a cat on the steps
and I sure could use a lesson from her
she got sly yellow eyes
she got three-coloured crazy-quilt fur
she slinks and creeps, she leaps and she teases
but whatever she does, she does just as she pleases
ooh she’s the calico cat

when she’s feeling lazy,
she just stretches out in the sun
oh but when she’s feeling crazy
she got all the local dogs on the run
she’s lean and mean, she’s a backyard queen
and she looks out for number one
and nobody can break her heart

on those hot summer nights
all the toms come ’round to woo her
but she turns up her nose
’cause they don’t mean a damn thing to her
well she’ll pick them over when she’s in the mood
but when she’s not, look out,
she ain’t afraid to be rude
ooh she’s the calico cat

when she’s feelin’ lazy
ooh she’s the calico cat


----------



## meangirl

3 Doors Down


Here By Me 

I hope you're doing fine out there without me 
'Cause I'm not doing so good without you 
The things I thought you'd never know about me 
were the things I guess you always understood 
So how could I have been so blind for all these years 
And this I only see the truth through all this fear living without you 

And anything I have in this world 
It could all fall down around me 
Just as long as I have you right here by me 

I can't take another day without you 
'Cause, baby, I could never make it on my own 
I've been waiting so long just to hold you 
And to be back in your arms where I belong 
I'm sorry I can't always find the words to say 
When anything I've ever known gets swept away 
Cause I don't go a lot 

And everything I have in this world 
It could all fall down around me 
Just as long as I have you right here by me 

And every day alone I see 
Some is standing still for me 
And you're not here 
I'm sorry I can't always find the words to say 
When anything I've ever known gets swept away 
Cause I don't go a lot 

And everything I have in this world 
It could all fall down around me 
Just as long as I have you right here by me


----------



## jazz lady

*They played your song tonight, Air...*

J5: abc
Michael: abc, it’s easy

Easy as 123
It’s like counting up to 3
Or simple as do re mi
Sing a simple melody
All: that’s how easy love can be!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *They played your song tonight, Air...*
> 
> J5: abc
> Michael: abc, it’s easy
> 
> Easy as 123
> It’s like counting up to 3
> Or simple as do re mi
> Sing a simple melody
> All: that’s how easy love can be!


How many "Theys' " put in the quarters?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> How many "Theys' " put in the quarters?


I don't know.  I wasn't keeping track.  

Damn it!  I'm out of limes!


----------



## meangirl

Green Day 

Wake Me Up When September Ends 

Summer has come and passed
The innocent can never last
wake me up when september ends

like my fathers come to pass
seven years has gone so fast
wake me up when september ends

here comes the rain again
falling from the stars
drenched in my pain again
becoming who we are

as my memory rests
but never forgets what I lost
wake me up when september ends

summer has come and passed
the innocent can never last
wake me up when september ends

ring out the bells again
like we did when spring began
wake me up when september ends

here comes the rain again
falling from the stars
drenched in my pain again
becoming who we are

as my memory rests
but never forgets what I lost
wake me up when september ends

Summer has come and passed
The innocent can never last
wake me up when september ends

like my father's come to pass
twenty years has gone so fast
wake me up when september ends
wake me up when september ends
wake me up when september ends


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Green Day
> 
> Wake Me Up When September Ends


Is summer really fading away?


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Is summer really fading away?



It is...


----------



## jazz lady

Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Oh! I’d never known what it was like to free
I always thought it was never true
I got a feeling I was lost in space
Did not like my face
Just wanted to be
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Like a hurricane
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Oh insanity’s so insane
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
I ain’t got no got no got no name
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Don’t want no ball and chain

Damn people telling me that I was thinking bad
Had me believing they was right
All they wanted was another slob
In some stinking job
That just ain’t me I just want to be
W w w wild ’n free wild ’n free
Like a hurricane
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Oh insanity’s so in so insane
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
I ain’t got no name
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
I don’t I don’t want to know a ball and chain

Just then I found out I was too broke to get out
So I took to the road no one was having me
I said don’t want no handouts
Cause I’m making out
You ain’t like me I just want to be
Uh uh uh wild ’n free

I tried to tell you babe but you never understood
I always tried to make you see
But you believed just what your old man said
He had you chained to his head
And it’s on tv tv tv tv
Want to be want to be want to be
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Like a hurricane
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Oh insanity’s so insane
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
I ain’t got no got no got no name
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Don’t want no ball and chain
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Just like a ball a ball a ball of fire
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Like it high it’s getting higher
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Like some bolt from out the sky
Wild ’n free wild ’n free
Like some bullet
Say goodbye


----------



## BuddyLee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Green Day
> 
> Wake Me Up When September Ends
> 
> Summer has come and passed
> The innocent can never last
> wake me up when september ends
> 
> like my fathers come to pass
> seven years has gone so fast
> wake me up when september ends
> 
> here comes the rain again
> falling from the stars
> drenched in my pain again
> becoming who we are
> 
> as my memory rests
> but never forgets what I lost
> wake me up when september ends
> 
> summer has come and passed
> the innocent can never last
> wake me up when september ends
> 
> ring out the bells again
> like we did when spring began
> wake me up when september ends
> 
> here comes the rain again
> falling from the stars
> drenched in my pain again
> becoming who we are
> 
> as my memory rests
> but never forgets what I lost
> wake me up when september ends
> 
> Summer has come and passed
> The innocent can never last
> wake me up when september ends
> 
> like my father's come to pass
> twenty years has gone so fast
> wake me up when september ends
> wake me up when september ends
> wake me up when september ends


Great new cd.


----------



## RoseRed

When I think of those east end lights, muggy nights
The curtains drawn in the little room downstairs
Prima donna lord you really should have been there
Sitting like a princess perched in her electric chair
And it’s one more beer and I don’t hear you anymore
We’ve all gone crazy lately
My friends out there rolling round the basement floor

And someone saved my life tonight sugar bear
You almost had your hooks in me didn’t you dear
You nearly had me roped and tied
Altar-bound, hypnotized
Sweet freedom whispered in my ear
You’re a butterfly
And butterflies are free to fly
Fly away, high away, bye bye

I never realised the passing hours of evening showers
A slip noose hanging in my darkest dreams
I’m strangled by your haunted social scene
Just a pawn out-played by a dominating queen
It’s four o’clock in the morning
Damn it listen to me good
I’m sleeping with myself tonight
Saved in time, thank God my music’s still alive

And I would have walked head on into the deep end of the river
Clinging to your stocks and bonds
Paying your h.p. demands forever
They’re coming in the morning with a truck to take me home
Someone saved my life tonight, someone saved my life tonight
Someone saved my life tonight, someone saved my life tonight
Someone saved my life tonight
So save your strength and run the field you play alone


----------



## kwillia

She's my kind of rain
Like love in a drunken sky
She's confetti falling
Down all night

She sits quietly there
Like water in a jar
Says, Baby why are you
Trembling like you are

So I wait
And I try
I confess like a child

She's my kind of rain
Like love from a drunken sky
Confetti falling down all night
She's my kind of rain

She's the sun set shadows
She's like Rembrandt's light
She's the history that's played at night
She's my lost companion
She's my dreaming tree
Together in this brief eternity
Summer days, winter snows
She's all things to behold

She's my kind of rain
Like love from a drunken sky
Confetti falling down all night
She's my kind of rain

So I wait
And I try
I confess all my crimes

She's my kind of rain
Like love from a drunken sky
Confetti falling down all night
She's my kind of rain

She's my kind of rain
Like love from a drunken sky
Confetti falling down all night
She's my kind of rain

She's my kind of rain
Oh, rain on me
She's my kind of rain


----------



## jazz lady

*badfinger...*

I hear the thunder, I know the rain is falling far. And the river is rising.
Watch these dark clouds come peeking off slow, above the horizon

Won't somebody rescue me, from the thunder and the lightning
Baby can you feel it, better believe it. Can you feel the rain fall down
Baby can you feel it ( Baby can you feel it )
Better believe it. Can you feel it the rain fall down

I'm off the tracks like a runaway train. Someone led me off of this line
And I heard Saint Peter calling my name. I got nowhere to hide
"Blinded and numb" and I don't know, how to put out a fire. Yeah

Won't somebody rescue me, from the thunder and the lightning
Baby can you feel it, better believe it. Can you feel the rain fall down
Baby can you feel it ( Baby can you feel it )
Better believe it. Can you feel it the rain fall down

Won't somebody rescue me, from the thunder and the lightning
Baby can you feel it, better believe it. Can you feel the rain fall down
Baby can you feel it ( Baby can you feel it )
Better believe it. Can you feel it the rain fall down

Won't somebody rescue me, from the thunder and the lightning
Baby can you feel it, better believe it. Can you feel the rain fall down
Baby can you feel it ( Baby can you feel it )
Better believe it. Can you feel it the rain fall down


----------



## forever jewel

*WORDPLAY by Jason Mraz*

I've been all around the world
I've been a new sensation
But it doesn't really matter
In this generation
The sophomore slump is an uphill battle
And someone said that ain't my scene
'Cause they need a new song
Like a new religion
Music for the television
I can't do the long division
Someone do the math
For the record label puts me on the shelf up in the freezer
Got to find another way to live the life of leisure
So I drop my top
Mix and I mingle
Is everybody ready for the single and it goes...

[Chorus]
Ha La La La La
Now listen closely to the verse I lay
(Ha La La La La)
It's all about the wordplay
(Ha La La La Love)
The wonderful thing it does
Because, because
I am the wizard of ooh's and ah's and fa-la-la's
Yeah the Mister A to Z
They say I'm all about the wordplay

And it's time to get ill I got your remedy
For those who don't remember me
Well let me introduce you to my style
I try to keep a jumble
And the lyrics never mumble
When the music's makin' people tongue-tied
You want a new song
Like a new religion
Music for the television
I can't do the long division
Someone do the math
For the people write me off like I'm a one-hit wonder
Gota find another way to keep from goin' under
Pull out the stops
Got your attention
I guess it's time again for me to mention
The wordplay

[Chorus]
Ha La La La La
Now listen closely to the verse I lay
(Ha La La La La)
It's all about the wordplay
(Ha La La La Love)
The wonderful thing it does
Because, because
I am the wizard of ooh's and ah's and fa-la-la's
Yeah the Mister A to Z
They say I'm all about the wordplay

I built a bridge across the stream my consciousness
It always seems to be a flowin'
But I don't know which way my brain is goin'
Oh the ryhmin' and the timin'
Keeps the melodies inside me
And they're comin'
Till I'm running out of air
Are you prepared to take a dive into the deep end of my head
Are you listening to a single word I've said

Ha La La La La
Listen closely to the words I say
Ha La La La La
I'm stickin' to the wordplay
Ha La La La Love
The wonderful thing it does
Because, because
I am the wizard of ooh's and ah's and fa-la-la's
Yeah the Mister A to Z
They say I'm all about the wordplay

Ha La La La La
I'm all about the wordplay
Ha La La La La
Stickin' with the wordplay
Ha La La La Love
I love the wonderful thing it does
Because, because
The ooh's and ah's and fa-la-la's fall back in love
For the Mister A to Z they say
Is all about the wordplay


----------



## jwwb2000

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I am SO glad I didn't see that, but I still can't forget what I DID see.  Remind me not to sit at that table EVER again.
> 
> Elvis lives!
> <img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a315/jazu4ea/Rondevous/IMG_0036.jpg">


----------



## jazz lady

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

>


You _finally_ found it.


----------



## cattitude

*Hey Grump!!!*

Say, Say my playmate
Come out and play with me
and bring your dollies 3
climb up my apple tree
slide down my rain barrel
into my cellar door
and we'll be jolly friends
forever more - more - more !

Say, say oh playmate,
I cannot play with you.
My dolly has the flu,
Boohoo, hoohoo, hoo, hoo.

Ain't got no rain barrel,
Ain't got no cellar door.
But we'll be jolly friends,
Forever more,more, more,more,more.


----------



## meangirl

GWEN STEFANI 

"Cool"

It's hard to remember how it felt before
Now I found the love of my life...
Passes things get more comfortable
Everything is going right

And after all the obstacles
It's good to see you now with someone else
And it's such a miracle that you and me are still good friends
After all that we've been through
I know we're cool

We used to think it was impossible
Now you call me by my new last name
Memories seem like so long ago
Time always kills the pain

Remember Harbor Boulevard
The dreaming days where the mess was made
Look how all the kids have grown
We have changed but we're still the same
After all that we've been through
I know we're cool 

And I'll be happy for you
If you can be happy for me
Circles and triangles, and now we're hangin' out with your new girlfriend
So far from where we've been
I know we're cool


----------



## ocean733

Warrant:  I Saw Red

Oo it must be magic
How inside your eyes I see my destiny
Every time we kiss
I feel you breathe your love so deep inside of me
And if the moon and stars should fall
They'd be easy to replace
I would lift you up to heaven
And you would take their place
Then I saw red
When I opened up the door
I saw red
Heart just spilled on to the floor
And I didn't need to see his face
I saw yours
I saw red then I closed the door
I don't think I'm gonna love you anymore
Everyday I wake up
I thank God that you are
Still a part of me
Opened up the door to which
So many people never find the key
And if the sun
Should ever fail to send his light
We will burn a thousand candles
And make everything alright
Then I saw red
When I opened up the door
I saw red
Heart just spilled on to the floor
And I didn't need to see his face
I saw yours
I saw red then I closed the door
I don't think I'm gonna love you anymore
I've been hurt
And I've been blind
I'm not sure that I'll be fine
I never thought it would
End this way
Oo it must be magic


----------



## otter

oh no, another one posting lyrics..


----------



## ocean733

otter said:
			
		

> oh no, another one posting lyrics..


Are you following me?


----------



## kwillia

*Put on your best dress baby 
And darlin, fix your hair up right 
Cause theres a party, honey 
Way down beneath the neon lights 
All day youve been working that hard line 
Now tonight youre gonna have a good time 

I work five days a week girl 
Loading crates down on the dock 
I take my hard earned money 
And meet my girl down on the block 
And Monday when the foreman calls time 
Ive already got Friday on my mind 

When that whistle blows 
Girl, Im down the street 
Im home, Im out of my work clothes 
When Im out in the street 
I walk the way I wanna walk 
When Im out in the street 
I talk the way I wanna talk 
When Im out in the street 
When Im out in the street 

When Im out in the street, girl 
Well, I never feel alone 
When Im out in the street, girl 
In the crowd I feel at home 
The black and whites they cruise by 
And they watch us from the corner of their eye 

But there aint no doubt, girl, down here 
We aint gonna take what theyre handing out 
When Im out in the street 
I walk the way I wanna walk 
When Im out in the street 
I talk the way I wanna talk 
Baby, out in the street I dont feel sad or blue 
Baby, out in the street Ill be waiting for you 

When the whistle blows 
Girl, Im down the street 
Im home, Im out of my work clothes 
When Im out in the street 
I walk the way I wanna walk 
When Im out in the street 
I talk the way I wanna talk 

When Im out in the street 
Pretty girls, theyre all passing by 
When Im out in the street 
From the corner, we give them the eye 

Baby, out in the street I just feel all right 
Meet me out in the street, little girl, tonight 
Meet me out in the street 
Meet me out in the street

*


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> *Put on your best dress baby *
> *And darlin, fix your hair up right *


Yo K, Check-out WETA, channel 3, the boss is rockin


----------



## tomchamp

*Yo Air!*



			
				Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yo K, Check-out WETA, channel 3, the boss is rockin


You don't think she knows!
She's in BS heaven!
http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=54507


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> She's in BS heaven!


  You make it sound like she's at work.  

I thought it was an excellent concert.


----------



## tomchamp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You make it sound like she's at work.
> 
> I thought it was an excellent concert.


Me too Jazz! Just I'm not looking at his Jeans K..really!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Just I'm not looking at his Jeans K..really!


I was.


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:
			
		

> You don't think she knows!
> She's in BS heaven!
> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=54507


Didn't check any other threads. Came in with a quick hit, in between stuff.


----------



## tomchamp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I was.


So what's so hot about him? I don't care about political crap. But I do love his music!...He's awsome!


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I was.


 Dayum...


----------



## tomchamp

*Hey!*



			
				Airgasm said:
			
		

> Didn't check any other threads. Came in with a quick hit, in between stuff.


Sorry Air!


----------



## kwillia

tomchamp said:
			
		

> So what's so hot about him?


He's got _it_... he has struck me as sex-sex-sexy from day one...and that's all I see when I see him... only a couple guys in life have hit me that way... can't explain it... :shrug:


----------



## tomchamp

*K...K This is my Fav off Devils!*

First Release 

Devils & Dust
2005





Come to the door, Ma, and unlock the chain
I was just passin' through and got caught in the rain
There's nothin' I want, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

I was no more than a kid when you put me on the Southern Queen
With the police on my back I fled to New Orleans
I fought in the dockyards and with the money I made
I knew the fight was my home and blood was my trade

Baton Rouge, Ponchatoula, and Lafayette town
Well they paid me their money, Ma, I knocked the men down
I did what I did well it come easily
Restraint and mercy, Ma, were always strangers to me

I fought champion Jack Thompson in a field full of mud
Rain poured through the tent to the canvas and mixed with our blood
In the twelfth I slipped my tongue over my broken jaw
I stood over him and pounded his bloody body into the floor
Well the bell rang and rang and still I kept on
'Till I felt my glove leather slip 'tween his skin and bone

Then the women and the money came fast and the days I lost track
The women red, the money green, but the numbers were black
I fought for the men in their silk suits to lay down their bets
I took my good share, Ma, I have no regrets

Then I took the fix at the state armory with big John McDowell
From high in the rafters I watched myself fall
As they raised his arm my stomach twisted and the sky it went black
I stuffed my bag with their good money and I never looked back

Understand, in the end, Ma, every man plays the game
If you know me one different then speak out his name
Ma, if my voice now you don't recognize
Then just open the door and look into your dark eyes
I ask of you nothin', not a kiss not a smile,
Just open the door and let me lie down for a while

Now the gray rain's fallin' and my ring fightin's done
So in the work fields and alleys I take all who'll come
If you're a better man than me then just step to the line
Show me your money and speak out your crime
Now there's nothin' I want, Ma, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

Tonight in the shipyard a man draws a circle in the dirt
I move to the center and I take off my shirt
I study him for the cuts, the scars, the pain, 
Man, nor time can erase
I move hard to the left and I strike to the face


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> So what's so hot about him?


He's the working-class man's man - not a pretty boy rock star.  Very earthy in his performance and demeanor.  And the growl in his voice is just too sexy.


----------



## tomchamp

*Sure!*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> He's the working-class man's man - not a pretty boy rock star.  Very earthy in his performance and demeanor.  And the growl in his voice is just too sexy.


He sure can get some panties wet it seems...And his grunts and whatever in songs like Human Touch,,I don't even know how to print them! One of my favs by Bruce! OH and Tunnell of Love!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> He sure can get some panties wet it seems...


No comment. 



> And his grunts and whatever in songs like Human Touch,,I don't even know how to print them! One of my favs by Bruce! OH and Tunnell of Love!


He does have a unique song styling that is definitely appealing to the ladies. 


Thunder Road...

The screen door slams
Mary' dress waves
Like a vision she dances across the porch
As the radio plays
Roy Orbison singing for the lonely
Hey that's me and I want you only
Don't turn me home again
I just can't face myself alone again
Don't run back inside
Darling you know just what I'm here for
So you're scared and you're thinking
That maybe we ain't that young anymore
Show a little faith there's magic in the night
You ain't a beauty but hey you're alright
Oh and that's alright with me

You can hide 'neath your covers
And study your pain
Make crosses from your lovers
Throw roses in the rain
Waste your summer praying in vain
For a saviour to rise from these streets
Well now I'm no hero
That's understood
All the redemption I can offer girl
Is beneath this dirty hood
With a chance to make it good somehow
Hey what else can we do now ?
Except roll down the window
And let the wind blow
Back your hair
Well the night's busting open
These two lanes will take us anywhere
We got one last chance to make it real
To trade in these wings on some wheels
Climb in back
Heaven's waiting on down the tracks
Oh-oh come take my hand
We're riding out tonight to case the promised land
Oh-oh Thunder Road oh Thunder Road
Lying out there like a killer in the sun
Hey I know it's late we can make it if we run
Oh Thunder Road sit tight take hold
Thunder Road

Well I got this guitar
And I learned how to make it talk
And my car's out back
If you're ready to take that long walk
From your front porch to my front seat
The door's open but the ride it ain't free
And I know you're lonely
For words that I ain't spoken
But tonight we'll be free
All the promises'll be broken
There were ghosts in the eyes
Of all the boys you sent away
They haunt this dusty beach road
In the skeleton frames of burned out Chevrolets
They scream your name at night in the street
Your graduation gown lies in rags at their feet
And in the lonely cool before dawn
You hear their engines roaring on
But when you get to the porch they're gone
On the wind so Mary climb in
It's town full of losers
And I'm pulling out of here to win
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## kwillia

*whew* Gonna be sweet dreams tonight...


----------



## tomchamp

Fat man sitting on a little stool
Takes the money from my hand while his eyes take a walk all over you
Hands me the ticket smiles and whispers good luck
Cuddle up angel cuddle up my little dove
We'll ride down baby into this tunnel of love

I can feel the soft silk of your blouse
And them soft thrills in our little fun house
Then the lights go out and it's just the three of us
You me and all that stuff we're so scared of
Gotta ride down baby into this tunnel of love

There's a crazy mirror showing us both in 5-D
I'm laughing at you you're laughing at me
There's a room of shadows that gets so dark brother
It's easy for two people to lose each other in this tunnel of love

it ought to be easy ought to be simple enough
Man meets woman and they fall in love
But the house is haunted and the ride gets rough
And you've got to learn to live with what you can't rise above if you want to ride on down in through this tunnel of love


----------



## jazz lady

*Sweet dreams indeed, k...*

I’m driving in my car, I turn on the radio
I’m pulling you close, you just say no
You say you don’t like it, but girl I know you’re a liar
`cause when we kiss, fire

Late at night I’m takin’ you home
I say I wanna stay, you say you wanna be alone
You say you don’t love me, girl you can’t hide your desire
`cause when we kiss, fire

You had a hold on me, right from the start
A grip so tight I couldn’t tear it apart
My nerves all jumpin’ actin’ like a fool
Well your kisses they burn but your heart stays cool

Romeo and juliet, samson and delilah
Baby you can bet their love they didn’t deny
Your words say split but your words they lie
`cause when we kiss, fire


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I’m driving in my car, I turn on the radio
> I’m pulling you close, you just say no
> You say you don’t like it, but girl I know you’re a liar
> `cause when we kiss, fire
> 
> Late at night I’m takin’ you home
> I say I wanna stay, you say you wanna be alone
> You say you don’t love me, girl you can’t hide your desire
> `cause when we kiss, fire
> 
> You had a hold on me, right from the start
> A grip so tight I couldn’t tear it apart
> My nerves all jumpin’ actin’ like a fool
> Well your kisses they burn but your heart stays cool
> 
> Romeo and juliet, samson and delilah
> Baby you can bet their love they didn’t deny
> Your words say split but your words they lie
> `cause when we kiss, fire


Great song indeed!

But somehow, ever since Robin Williams did the "Elmer Fudd" version...


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Great song indeed!
> 
> But somehow, ever since Robin Williams did the "Elmer Fudd" version...


----------



## cattitude

Here ya go


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> But somehow, ever since Robin Williams did the "Elmer Fudd" version...


  I had forgotten all about that.  It does kind of ruin it, doesn't it? 



			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> Here ya go


----------



## jazz lady

*I love Bruce's version of this song...*

Take me now baby here as I am
Pull me close try an understand
I work all day out in the hot sun
Stay with me now till the mornin’ comes
Come on now try and understand
The way I feel when I’m in your hands
Take me now as the sun descends
They can’t hurt you now
They can’t hurt you now
They can’t hurt you now

Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to us
Because the night belongs to lovers
Because the night belongs to us

What I got I have earned
What I’m not I have learned
Desire and hunger is the fire I breathe
Just stay in my bed till the morning comes
Come on now try and understand
The way I feel when I’m in your hands
Take me now as the sun descends
They can’t hurt you now
They can’t hurt you now
They can’t hurt you now

Because the night...

Your love is here and now
The vicious circle turns and burns without
Though I cannot live forgive me now
The time has come to take this moment and
They can’t hurt you now

Because the night...


----------



## jazz lady

*I have the WORST earworm from this song...*

Hey kids rock and roll,
Rock on, ooh my soul,
Hey kids boogie too, did ya​Hey shout, summertime blues,
Jump up and down in my blue suede shoes
Hey kids rock and roll, rock on​And where do we go from here?
Which is the way that's clear?​Still looking for that blue jean, baby queen
Prettiest girl I've ever seen
See her shake on the movie screen, Jimmy Dean
James Dean, rock on​​  ​


----------



## tomchamp

*The Who's Best!*

Join Together Lyrics



When you hear this sound a-comin', 
Hear the drummers drumming,
I want you to join together with the band,
We don't move in any 'ticular direction,
And we don't make no collections,
I want you to join together with the band.

Do you really think I care,
What you read or what you wear,
I want you to join together with the band,
There's a million ways to laugh,
And every one's a path,
Come on and join together with the band.

Everybody join together, I want you to join together,
Come on and join together with the band,
We need you to join together, come on and join together,
Come on and join together with the band.

You don't have to play,
You can follow or lead the way,
I want you to join together with the band,
We don't know where we're going,
But the season's right for knowing,
I want you to join together with the band.

It's the singer not the song,
That makes the music move along,
I want you to join together with the band,
This is the biggest band you'll find,
It's as deep as it is wide,
Come on and join together with the band,
Hey hey hey hey hey hey, well everybody come on.

Come on and join, join together with the band,
We need you to join together, everybody come on,
Hey hey hey, join together with the band.
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*emerson, lake & palmer...*

Do you want to be an angel,
Do you wanna be an angel
Do you wanna be a star
Do you wanna play some magic
On my guitar
Do you wanna be a poet
Do you wanna be my string
You could be anything

Do you wanna be the lover of another undercover
You could even be the
Man on the moon

Do you wanna be the player
Do you wanna be the string
Let me tell you something
It just don't mean a thing

You see it really doesn't matter
When you're buried in disguise
By the dark glass on your eyes
Though your flesh has crystallised
Still...you turn me on

Do you wanna be the pillow
Where I lay my head
Do you wanna be the feathers
Lying on my bed
Do you wanna be the cover
Of a magazine
Create a scene

Every day a little sadder
A little madder
Someone get me a ladder

Do you wanna be the singer
Do you wanna be the song
Let me tell you something
You just couldn't be more wrong

You see I really have to tell you
That it all gets so intense
From my experience
It just doesn't seem to make sense
Still...you turn me on


----------



## jazz lady

*rita coolidge...*

Outside the rain begins and it may never end
So cry no more on the shore
A dream will take us out to sea
Forever more forever more
Close your eyes and dream
And and you can be with me
'Neath the waves through the caves of hours
Long forgotten now
We're all alone
We're all alone

Close the window
Calm the light
And it will be alright
No need to bother now
Let it out
Let it all begin
Learn how to pretend

Once a story's told
It can't help but grow old
Roses do
Lovers too
So cast your seasons to the wind
And hold me dear
Oh, hold me dear

Close the window
Calm the light
And it will be alright
No need to bother now
Let it out
Let it all begin
All's forgotten now
We're all alone
oh-oh, we're all alone

Close the window
Calm the light
And it will be alright
No need to bother now
Let it out
Let it all begin
Owe it to the wind, my love


----------



## jazz lady

*love this song...what a great wakeup this morning...*

it's been swirling through my brain since I heard it early this morning...nice earworm for a change!  

Lighthouse

One fine morning, girl, I'll wake up 
Wipe the sleep from my eyes 
Go outside and feel the sunshine 
Then I know I'll realize 
That as long as you love me, girl, we'll fly 

And on that mornin' when I wake up 
I'll see your face inside a cloud 
See your smile inside a window 
Hear your voice inside a crowd 
Calling, "Come with me baby and we'll fly" 

Yeah, we'll fly-y-y, yeah, we'll fly 
We'll fly-y-y, yeah, we'll fly 

And on that mornin' when I wake up 
We'll go outside and live our dreams 
I'll buy you candies made of stardust 
And little dolls dressed up in moonbeams 
And everywhere we go we'll laugh and sing 
I'll kiss you morning, noon and night 
And all the universe will smile on us 
'Cause they know that our love is finally right 

Yeah, we'll fly-y-y, yeah, we'll fly 
We'll fly-y-y, yeah, we'll fly 

Yeah, we'll fly to the east, we'll fly to the west 
There'll be no place we can't call our own 
Yeah, we'll fly to the north, we'll fly to the south 
Every planet will become our home 

------ piano ------- 

Yeah, we'll fly-y-y, yeah, we'll fly 
Yeah, we'll fly to the east, we'll fly to the west 
There'll be no place we can't call our own 
We'll fly to the north, we'll fly to the south 
Every planet will become our home


----------



## kwillia

Making your way in the world today,
Takes everything you've got.
Taking a break from all your worries,
Sure would help a lot.
Wouldn't you like to get away?

Sometimes you want to go
Where everybody knows your name.
And they're always glad you came.
You want to be where you can see,
Our troubles are all the same,
You want to be where everybody knows your name.

You want to go where people know,
People are all the same,
You want to go where everybody knows your name.
(Fade Out)


----------



## BS Gal

The worst is the Empire Carpet song.....


----------



## cattitude

Yeah, clap your hands

We're having a party,
dancing to the music
played by the D.J.
on the radio
The Cokes are in the icebox,
popcorn's on the table
Me and my baby, yeah,
we're out here on the floor, oh yeah

So, Mister, Mr. D.J.
keep those records playing
coz I'm having
such a good time,
dancing with my baby

Everybody's swinging,
Sally's doing that twist now
If you playrequests now,
I've got a few for you
Play that one called "Soul Twist".
Play that one called "I Know"
Don't forget them "Mashed Potatoe"
no other songs will do

So, Mister, Mr. D.J.
keep those records playing
coz I'm having
such a good time,
dancing with my baby

Having a party

So, Mister, Mr. D.J.
keep those records playing
coz I'm having
such a good time,
dancing with my baby

Having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
on the radio
Yeah
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
yeah
on the radio

bring it way down now
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
on the radio
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
where is it
on the radio
just two more times
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
on the radio
We're having a party
Everybody's swinging
dancing to the music
on the radio
Yeah, yeah, oh oh


----------



## cattitude

BS Gal said:
			
		

> The worst is the Empire Carpet song.....



wrong tread


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You want to go where people know,
> People are all the same,
> You want to go where everybody knows your name.


  One of my favorite theme songs from a great TV show - and so true.


----------



## jazz lady

*pablo cruise...I'm sure it's been posted before...*

Someone, someone's got me wrong
You thought that your love was strong
Now you're feelin' like such a fool
Poor you
You're thinkin' maybe if you said goodbye
You'll understand the reason why
The love you had felt so cruel, um-hm

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Sometimes we all feel a need to change
Our love we have to rearrange
And move on to something new, yes you do
Your dreams feel like they're fallin' apart
You need to find a brand new start
But you're almost afraid to be true to yourself

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Love will find a way
Love will find a way

[Instrumental Interlude]

So now don't, don't be afraid of yourself
Just move on to something else
And let your love shine through
Again yes 'cause it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way

Oh, but it's all right
Once you get past the pain
You'll learn to find your love again
So keep your heart open
'Cause love will find a way


----------



## cattitude

Well all I want is a party doll,
To come along with me when I'm feelin' wild,
To be everlovin', true and fair,
To run her fingers through my hair.

CHORUS:
Come along and be my party doll,
Come along and be my party doll,
Come along and be my party doll, 
I wanna make love to you, to you,
I wanna make love to you.

Well I saw a gal walkin' down the street,
The kind of a gal I'd love to meet,
She had blonde hair and eyes of blue,
Baby I wanna have a party with you.

CHORUS

Every man has got to have a party doll,
To be with him when he's feelin' wild,
To be everlovin', true and fair
To run her fingers through his hair,
To run her fingers through his hair.


----------



## cattitude

The kids in Bristol are sharp as a pistol 
When they do the Bristol Stomp 
Really somethin when they join in jumpin 
When they do the Bristol Stomp 

Whoa whoa they start spinnin every Friday night 
They dance the greatest and they do it right 
Well it´s the latest it´s the greatest sight to see 

Repeat Chorus

(Whoa, oh, oh , ah-ah-ah, oh) 
Whoa whoa it started in Bristol at a dee jay hop 
They hollered and whistled never wanted to stop 
We pony and twisted and we rocked with Daddy G 

Repeat Chorus 

(Duh-duh-doo) 
It´s got that groovy beat 
That makes you stomp your feet 
Come along and try 
Gonna feel fine 
And once you dance with me 
You´ll fall in love you see 
The Bristol Stomp will make you mine 
All mine 

The stars are spinnin every Friday night 
They dance the greatest if they do it right 
But it´s the latest it´s the greatest sight to see 

Repeat Chorus 

It started in Bristol at a dee jay hop 
They hollered and whistled 
Never wanted to stop 
We pony and twisted 
And we rocked with Daddy G 

Repeat Chorus 

Feel so fine 
Oh, got to say, please, mine 
I´m talkin (when they do the Bristol Stomp) 
Mine baby (kids in Bristol...)


----------



## cattitude

[Quack-quack, quack-quack]
[Quack-quack, quack-quack]

Went to a party the other night
All the ladies were treatin’ me right
Movin’ my feet to the disco beat
How in the world could I keep my seat

All of a sudden I began to change
I was on the dance floor actin’ strange
Flappin’ my arms, I began to cluck
Look at me I’m the disco duck

[Oh, get down, mama]
[I got to have you, mama]

Disco, disco duck [Got to have you, mama]
Disco, disco duck [Oh, get down, mama]
Try your luck, don’t be a cluck
Disco [Disco], disco [Disco], disco, disco [Disco]

Disco, disco duck [Alright]
Disco, disco duck [Oh, get down, mama]

[Oh, mama, shake your tail feather]
[Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha]

When the music stopped I returned to my seat
But there’s no stoppin’ a duck and his beak [Quack-quack, quack-quack]
So I got back up to try my luck [Quack-quack, quack-quack]
Why, look [Everybody’s doin’ the]

Disco, disco duck
Disco, disco duck
Try your luck, don’t be a cluck
Disco [Disco], disco [Disco], disco, disco [Disco]

Disco, disco duck [Dyn-o-mite]
Disco, disco duck [Get down, mama]
Try your luck, don’t be a cluck
Disco [Disco], disco [Disco], disco, disco [Disco]

Disco, disco duck
Disco, disco duck
Try your luck, don’t be a cluck [Wait for me]
Disco, disco, disco, disco

Disco, disco duck (Thank you so very much) [You’re welcome very much]
Disco, disco duck
Try your luck, don’t be a cluck
Disco, disco, disco, disc


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> [Quack-quack, quack-quack]
> [Quack-quack, quack-quack]
> 
> Went to a party the other night
> All the ladies were treatin’ me right
> Movin’ my feet to the disco beat
> How in the world could I keep my seat
> 
> All of a sudden I began to change
> I was on the dance floor actin’ strange
> Flappin’ my arms, I began to cluck
> Look at me I’m the disco duck
> 
> [Oh, get down, mama]
> [I got to have you, mama]
> 
> Disco, disco duck [Got to have you, mama]
> Disco, disco duck [Oh, get down, mama]
> Try your luck, don’t be a cluck
> Disco [Disco], disco [Disco], disco, disco [Disco]
> 
> Disco, disco duck [Alright]
> Disco, disco duck [Oh, get down, mama]
> 
> [Oh, mama, shake your tail feather]
> [Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha]
> 
> When the music stopped I returned to my seat
> But there’s no stoppin’ a duck and his beak [Quack-quack, quack-quack]
> So I got back up to try my luck [Quack-quack, quack-quack]
> Why, look [Everybody’s doin’ the]
> 
> Disco, disco duck
> Disco, disco duck
> Try your luck, don’t be a cluck
> Disco [Disco], disco [Disco], disco, disco [Disco]
> 
> Disco, disco duck [Dyn-o-mite]
> Disco, disco duck [Get down, mama]
> Try your luck, don’t be a cluck
> Disco [Disco], disco [Disco], disco, disco [Disco]
> 
> Disco, disco duck
> Disco, disco duck
> Try your luck, don’t be a cluck [Wait for me]
> Disco, disco, disco, disco
> 
> Disco, disco duck (Thank you so very much) [You’re welcome very much]
> Disco, disco duck
> Try your luck, don’t be a cluck
> Disco, disco, disco, disc



You think we could get Otter to karaoke this one tomorrow...


----------



## cattitude

try me


----------



## BS Gal

cattitude said:
			
		

> wrong tread


ooops.  Still learning.  Thought this was the I can't stand the song thread.  Duuuuuhhhhhh.


----------



## kwillia

Good night, all...

Oops, I thought this was the tell everyone good night thread. Catch ya on the flip side... if I can get to the forums tomorrow...


----------



## jazz lady

*more pablo cruise...*

A room full of faceless strangers
Here I am again
Suddenly, my eyes meet yours
Looks like I found a friend

Warms up as the night wears on
We`re both feelin' good
Gonna take it to the end
This time, we're gonna find out
Find out, find out
Just how good it is, yeah

It's a cool kinda love
It's like rain in the summertime
Coming down
Yes, it's a cool kinda love
And cool love, baby
That's what it`s all about

You don't have to say
You don't have to say a thing
It's just a feelin' that happens
And what that feelin' brings

Time ain't gonna change it
It ain't gonna take it away
It's gonna keep right on goin'
Every night and every day
Every night, every day
Hey-hey-heeeey, heeeeey-hey-yeah
(Cool kinda love)

Like rain in the summertime
Coming down, yeah
It's a cool kinda love
Yes, a cool love, baby
That's what it`s all about, alright

[Instrumental Interlude]

It's a cool kinda love
It's like rain in the summertime
Coming down, yeah
It's a cool kinda love
Yes, a cool love, baby
That's what it`s all about
It's a cool kinda love
You know it's a cool kinda love



<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Good night, all...
> 
> Oops, I thought this was the tell everyone good night thread. Catch ya on the flip side... if I can get to the forums tomorrow...



I missed you.  It was a hard day for me trying to start all the treads all by myself.  :sad:


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I missed you.  It was a hard day for me trying to start all the treads all by myself.  :sad:


Thanks for missing me...but you did a wonderful job on your own...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thanks for missing me...but you did a wonderful job on your own...



It was very stressful, what with me having malaria and all. 

Catt out.


----------



## jazz lady

*nazareth...*

I know the night is silent I'll be insane
Got to find a new place where I can hide from the rain
I'll wait for the weekend to get wasted and then
Gonna get on up so I can fall down again

Party down...party down....party down

This world is crazy, everybody party down

You bring the bottle baby I'll bring the glass
I'll be the animal,you can be the class
I know that memory that can shed us some light
This kind of magic keeps me flyin' all night

Party down....party down....party down

This world is crazy, let's all party down

I'm just tryin' to feel better
I just wanna feel better
Don't waste your life away
Everybody party down

Gonna shimmer my shoes on down to the red dog saloon
Just waitin' for the sunset to give way to the moon
Been sleepin' all day so I can party all night
Hallucinating at the northern lights

Party down....party down....party down



<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*One for young grasshopper BL...*

Come on everybody
Tonight it's party time
Grab a bottle or a crate
Leave your blues behind
You're gonna need the cavalry
To get you outta here
The last time that we had one
It lasted for a year

We're gonna party
Party till u puke
(These people are sick)

We're gonna party
Party till u puke
Till u puke

Don't worry about the neighbours
They're blind drunk in the loo
There'll be no trouble from the police
'Cos they're all in here too
We got the music cranked right up
It's blowing off the roof
There's people drinking gasoline
It must be two hundred proof

We're gonna party
Party till u puke
(Will someone get me outta here?)

We're gonna party
Party till u puke
Till u puke

(These people are weird!)
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*haven't listened to john prine in AGES...*

Space Monkey, Space Monkey
What you doing out there?
Why it's dark as a dungeon way up in the air

Come gather round me you little monkeys and a story I'll tell
About a brave young primate, outer space knew him well
He was born at the top of a big old tree
Way back in 1953.

He could swing through the jungle and hang by his toes
Till they took him to Russia cause they could I suppose
They dressed him up in a spacesuit and it started to snow
Shot him off in a rocket where no man would go

Space Monkey Space Monkey
What you doing out there?
Why it's dark as a dungeon way up in the air
There'll be no one to greet you when you get back home
No hammer or sickle you'll be on your own.

He had plenty of Cuban bananas and loads of Spam
But he found great difficulty trying to open the can
One day he slipped on a banana peel and the ship lost control
It spun out of orbit and shot out the black hole

It's been four decades now, that's nine monkey years
That's a long time for a Space Monkey to confront all his fears

Space Monkey Space Monkey
What you doing out there?
Why it's dark as a dungeon way up in the air
There'll be no one to greet you when you get back home
No hammer or sickle you'll be all on your own.

Space Monkey, Space Monkey
It's time to get real
The space race is over, how does it feel
Cold War's had a heatwave, Iron Curtain's torn down
They've rolled up the carpet in Space Monkey town

Now Leningrad is Petersburg and Petersburg's hell
For a card-carrying monkey with a story to tell
The Space Monkey was reportedly last sighted about
A half a block off of Red Square
In a karaoke bar having a few drinks with some of his friends
There was the dog that flew Sputnik
And a blind red-headed, one legged parrot
Who had done some minor research for Dow Chemical
They were drinking American Vodka
Imported all the way from Paducah, Kentucky
And reportedly had their arms around each other's
Shoulders singing.
"Those were the days, my friend, we thought they'd never end"

Space Monkey, Space Monkey
There's nothing to do
But it's better than living in a Communist zoo
There'll be no one to greet you when you get back home
No hammer or sickle you'll be all on you own


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Come on everybody
> Tonight it's party time
> Grab a bottle or a crate
> Leave your blues behind
> You're gonna need the cavalry
> To get you outta here
> The last time that we had one
> It lasted for a year
> 
> We're gonna party
> Party till u puke
> (These people are sick)
> 
> We're gonna party
> Party till u puke
> Till u puke
> 
> Don't worry about the neighbours
> They're blind drunk in the loo
> There'll be no trouble from the police
> 'Cos they're all in here too
> We got the music cranked right up
> It's blowing off the roof
> There's people drinking gasoline
> It must be two hundred proof
> 
> We're gonna party
> Party till u puke
> (Will someone get me outta here?)
> 
> We're gonna party
> Party till u puke
> Till u puke
> 
> (These people are weird!)
> <SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


How appropriate.


----------



## BuddyLee

Head Over Heels by Tears For Fears

I wanted to be with you alone
And talk about the weather
But traditions I can trace against the child in your face
Won't escape my attention
You keep your distance with a system of touch
And gentle persuasion
I'm lost in admiration could I need you this much
Oh, you're wasting my time
You're just wasting time
Something happens and I'm head over heels
I never find out till I'm head over heels
Something happens and I'm head over heels
Ah don't take my heart
Don't break my heart
Don't throw it away
I made a fire and watching burn
Thought of your future
With one foot in the past now just how long will it last
No no no have you no ambition
My mother and my brothers used to breathe in clean in air
And dreaming I'm a doctor
It's hard to be a man when there's a gun in your hand
Oh I feel so...
Something happens and I'm head over heels
And this my four leaf clover
I'm on the line, one open mind
This is my four leaf clover


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> How appropriate.


I thought so.    Oh, tomorrow cannot get here FAST enough.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I thought so.  Oh, tomorrow cannot get here FAST enough.


You're tellin' me!  I should be there between 5-6.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> You're tellin' me! I should be there between 5-6.


  I should be there before then.  

I'm even going to bring my darts since they have a dart board up now  and give drunken darting lessons.    That is, if I can even hit the board.  I haven't picked one up in three or four months now.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I should be there before then.
> 
> I'm even going to bring my darts since they have a dart board up now  and give drunken darting lessons.  That is, if I can even hit the board. I haven't picked one up in three or four months now.


I'll have to look out.  I know you're not _really_ playing darts, you just want to get your revenge.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I'll have to look out. I know you're not _really_ playing darts, you just want to get your revenge.


Well, I do have that trick elbow that gets locked every once in awhile.   

If you're a good boy, I'll even let you TRY my darts.  THAT doesn't happen very often and you should be HONORED.


----------



## jazz lady

*uriah heep...*

Friday night, I'm on my way
I'm steppin' out, I've been working all day
You better watch out, 'Cause I'm on the streets tonight

Well it's party time, I'm all zipped up
It's hot tonight, and I'm ready for love
Jack me up I'm on the loose tonight

I want a little action, some company
No main attraction, no star on T.V.
No long engagement, reach straight for the gun

Party, gonna be a party
Party, yes this is party time

Well it's 9 o'clock, I'm all juiced up
Gonna find a club, gonna get hooked up
Where it's happy hour till 3 am

She gave me 2 for 1, we made a deal
She gave me 3 for 1, I'm thinkin' is this real
I'll give you 4 to 1, if you let me take you home

She said, I want some action honey, some company
Physical attraction is good enough for me
No misconception, I just want some fun
No permanent arrangement as she reached for the gun

Party, gonna be a party
Party, yes this is party time

Saturday I'm on my way
Steppin' out, I've been sleeping all day
You better watch out, cause I'm on the streets again

Well it's party time I'm all zipped up
I'm hot tonight and I'm ready for some love
Jack me up, I'm on the loose tonight

Party, gonna be a party
Party, yes this is party time


----------



## BuddyLee

Amazing by Aerosmith



I kept the right ones out
And let the wrong ones in
Had an angel of mercy
To see me through all my sins
There were times in my life
When i was goin' insane
Tryin' to walk through the pain




When i lost my grip
And i hit the floor
Yeah, i thought i could leave
But couldn't get out the door
I was so sick n' tired
Of livin' a lie
I was wishing that i would die


Chorus:
It's amazing
With the blink of an eye
You finally see the light
It's amazing
That when the moment arrives
You know you'll be alright
It's amazing
And i'm saying a prayer
To the desperate hearts tonight


That one last shot's a permanent vacation
And a how high can you fly with broken wings
Life's a journey - not a destination
And i just can't tell just what tomorrow brings


You have to learn to crawl
Before you learn to walk
But i just couldn't listen
To all that righteous talk
I was out on the street
Just tryin' to survive
Scratchin' to stay alive


Chorus
"to all of you people out there
Wherever you are - remember:
The light at the end of the tunnel
May be you - goodnight"


----------



## jazz lady

*W.a.s.p...*

Thunder pounding my brains in
A six string rock and roll razor
Nobody's gonna save me
The whole world drives me crazy
I hate work, I hate school
I got a case of the rock's dead blues

Friday night I'll be raging
Midnight gonna be wasted
Friday I'm raising
Hell, I'm gonna be wasted
Time to party, raise a glass
Tell everybody to kiss my ass

Let me go-dead or rock, dead or rock
Dead or rock, dead or rock
If rock and roll dies
I'll take my last breath Rock and roll to death
Dead or rock, dead or rock, dead or rock
Pass the bullets please, dead or rock
Find me a grave, help me dig it
If rock's dead then bury me with it
Dead or rock, dead or rock, dead or rock
Pass the bullets please, dead or rock
To death do us part to my last breath
Gimme rock or gimme death



<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## LooseTooth

*Love does indeed bite*

If you've got love in your sights
Watch out, love bites


When you make love, do you look in the mirror?
Who do you think of?
Does he look like me?
Do you tell lies?
And say that it's forever?
Do you think twice, or just touch 'n' see?
Ooh babe
Ooh yeah
When you're alone, do you let go?
Are you wild 'n' willin' or is it just for show?
Ooh c'mon


(BRIDGE)
I don't wanna touch you too much baby
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy
I know you think that love is the way you make it
So I don't wanna be there when you decide to break it
No!


(CHORUS)
(Love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(Love lives, love dies)
It's no surprise
(Love begs, love pleads)
It's what I need


When I'm with you are you somewhere else?
Am I gettin' thru or do you please yourself?
When you wake up will you walk out?
It can't be love if you throw it about
Ooh babe
I don't wanna touch you too much baby
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy
Oh


repeat CHORUS


Ooh yeah


SOLO


repeat BRIDGE


(Love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(Love lives, love dies)
(Love bites, love bleeds)
It's bringin' me to my knees
(Love lives, love dies)
It's no surprise
(Love begs, love pleads)
It's what I need


If you've got love in your sights
Watch out, love bites
Yes it does
It will be hell


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> If you've got love in your sights
> Watch out, love bites
> Yes it does
> It will be hell


No sheet...tell me something I don't know.


----------



## jazz lady

*Gnr...*

I know this chick she lives down on Melrose
She ain't satisfied without some pain
Friday night is goin' up inside her...again
Well crack the whip
'Cause that ##### is just insane
I'm serious

She's pretty tied up
Hangin' upside down
She's pretty tied up
An you can ride her
She's pretty tied up
Hangin' upside down
I can't tell you she's the right one
Oh no,oh no,oh no
Once there was this rock n' roll band rollin' on the streets
Time went by and it became a joke
We just needed more and more fulfilling- Uh-huh
Time went by and it all went up in smoke
But check it out

She's pretty tied up
Hangin' upside down
She's pretty tied up
An you can ride her
She's pretty tied up
Hangin' upside down
Ohh I can't tell you she's the
right one
Oh no,oh no,oh no
Once you made that money it costs more now
It might cost a lot more than you'd think
I just found a million dollars
That someone forgot
It's days like this that push me o'er the brinks
Cool and stressing
(pronounced:Kool ranch dres'ing)

She's pretty tied up
Hangin' upside down
She's pretty tied up
An you can ride her
She's pretty tied up
Hangin' upside down
And I can't tell you she's the
right one
Oh she's the right one...[etc.]

(But I can tell you a thing or two
'Bout somethin' else
If you really wanna know-Know what
I'm sayin')
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## LooseTooth

*Love bites*

And then it makes you not want to do it again. :sad:


----------



## LooseTooth

"She's pretty tied up"

double entendre LOL


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> And then it makes you not want to do it again. :sad:


No, it just makes you want to choose more wisely for the next time.  



> "She's pretty tied up"
> 
> double entendre LOL


Ya think?


----------



## LooseTooth

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ya think?




I'm fairly certain


----------



## tomchamp

This song was playing during a commercial break of a radio program I'm listening to!
JUMP INTO THE FIRE
Harry Nilsson


You can climb a mountain 
You can swim the sea 
You can jump into the fire 
But you'll never be free 

You can shake me up 
Or I can break you down 
Whoa-o-o-o- 
Whoa-o-o-o- 
We can make each other happy (4X) 

{repeat entire twice more}
 :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

You think we look pretty good together
You think my shoes are made of leather

But I'm a substitute for another guy
I look pretty tall but my heels are high
The simple things you see are all complicated
I look pretty young, but I'm just back-dated, yeah

Substitute your lies for fact
I can see right through your plastic mac
I look all white, but my dad was black
My fine linen suit is really made out of sack

I was born with a plastic spoon in my mouth
The north side of my town faced east, and the east was facing south
And now you dare to look me in the eye
Those crocodile tears are what you cry
It's a genuine problem, you won't try
To work it out at all you just pass it by, pass it by

Substitute me for him
Substitute my coke for gin
Substitute you for my mum
At least I'll get my washing done


----------



## meangirl

Black Eyed Peas

 Let's Get It Started Lyrics


 Let's Get It Started, in here...

And the base keep runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and
runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and...

In this context, there's no disrespect, so, when I bust my rhyme, you break your necks.
We got five minutes for us to disconnect, from all intellect collect the rhythm effect.
Obstacles are inefficient, follow your intuition, free your inner soul and break away from tradition. 
Coz when we beat out, girl it's pullin without. You wouldn't believe how we wow #### out. 
Burn it till it's burned out. Turn it till it's turned out. Act up from north, west, east, south.

[Chorus:]
Everybody, everybody, let's get into it.
Get stupid.
Get it started, get it started, get it started.
Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here.
Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here.
Yeah.

Lose control, of body and soul.
Don't move too fast, people, just take it slow.
Don't get ahead, just jump into it.
Ya'll here a body, two pieces to it.
Get stutted, get stupid.
You'll want me body people will walk you through it.
Step by step, like you're into new kid.
Inch by inch with the new solution.
Trench men hits, with no delusion.
The feeling's irresistible and that's how we movin'.

[Chorus:]
Everybody, everybody, let's get into it.
Get stupid.
Get it started, get it started, get it started.
Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. 
Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. 
Yeah.

Runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and runnin runnin' and... 

C'mon y'all, lets get woohoo! 
Lets get woohoo! (in here)
Lets get woohoo! 
Lets get woohoo! (in here)
Lets get woohoo!
Lets get woohoo! (in here) Ow, ow, ow!
Ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya...

Let's get ill, that's the deal.
At the gate, we'll bring the bud top drill. (Just)
Lose your mind this is the time,
Ya'll test this drill, Just and bang your spine. (Just)
Bob your head like epilepsy, up inside your club or in your Bentley.
Get messy, loud and sick.
Ya'll mount past slow mo in another head trip. (So)
Come then now do not correct it, let's get pregnant let's get hectic.

[Chorus:]
Everybody, everybody, let's get into it.
Get stupid. (Come on)
Get it started (come one) , get it started (yeah), get it started.
Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here.
Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started
(woah, woah, woah) in here. 
Yeah.

Lets get woohoo! 
Lets get woohoo! (in here)
Lets get woohoo! 
Lets get woohoo! (in here)
Lets get woohoo!
Lets get woohoo! (in here) Ow, ow, ow!
Ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya...

Runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin', and runnin' runnin'
[fade]


----------



## tomchamp

:guitar: 

(Jagger/Richards) 

My, My, My, My 
Don't you worry 'bout what's on your mind (Oh my) 
I'm in no hurry I can take my time (Oh my) 
I'm going red and my tongue's getting tied (tongues's getting tied) 
I'm off my head and my mouth's getting dry. 
I'm high, But I try, try, try (Oh my) 
Let's spend the night together 
Now I need you more than ever 
Let's spend the night together now 

I feel so strong that I can't disguise (oh my) 
Let's spend the night together 
But I just can't apologize (oh no) 
Let's spend the night together 
Don't hang me up and don't let me down (don't let me down) 
We could have fun just groovin' around around and around 
Oh my, my 
Let's spend the night together 
Now I need you more than ever 
Let's spend the night together 

Let's spend the night together 
Now I need you more than ever 

You know I'm smiling baby 
You need some guiding baby 
I'm just deciding baby; now- 
I need you more than ever 
Let's spend the night together 
Let's spend the night together now 

This doesn't happen to me ev'ryday (oh my) 
Let's spend the night together 
No excuses offered anyway (oh my) 
Let's spend the night together 
I'll satisfy your every need (every need) 
And I now know you will satisfy me 
Oh my, my, my, my, my 
Let's spend the night together 
Now I need you more than ever 
Let's spend the night together now 

 :guitar:    :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Modern English
I Melt with You


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Moving forward using all my breath
Making love to you was never second best
I saw the world thrashing all around your face
Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace 

I'll stop the world and melt with you
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
There's nothing you and I won't do
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(You should know better?)
Dream of better lives the kind which never hate
(You should see why)
dropped in the state of imaginary grace
(You should know better?)
I made a pilgrimage to save this humans race
(You should see why)
What I'm comprehending a race that long gone bye
(I'll stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(I'll stop the world)
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you 

The future's open wide 

(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
I've seen some changes but it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you 

The future's open wide 

hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 

I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)


----------



## tomchamp

*Cable...sucks!*

I bought a bourgeois house in the Hollywood hills
With a truckload of hundred thousand dollar bills
Man came by to hook up my cable TV
We settled in for the night my baby and me
We switched 'round and 'round 'til half-past dawn
There was fifty-seven channels and nothin' on

Well now home entertainment was my baby's wish
So I hopped into town for a satellite dish
I tied it to the top of my Japanese car
I came home and I pointed it out into the stars
A message came back from the great beyond
There's fifty-seven channels and nothin' on

Well we might'a made some friends with some billionaires
We might'a got all nice and friendly
If we'd made it upstairs
All I got was a note that said "Bye-bye John
Our love is fifty-seven channels and nothin' on"

So I bought a .44 magnum it was solid steel cast
And in the blessed name of Elvis well I just let it blast
'Til my TV lay in pieces there at my feet
And they busted me for disturbin' the almighty peace
Judge said "What you got in your defense son?"
"Fifty-seven channels and nothin' on"
I can see by your eyes friend you're just about gone
Fifty-seven channels and nothin' on...
Fifty-seven channels and nothin'


----------



## tomchamp

You and me we were the pretenders
We let it all slip away
In the end what you don't surrender
Well the world just strips away

Girl, ain't no kindness in the face of strangers
Ain't gonna find no miracles here
Well you can wait on your blesses my darlin'
But I got a deal for you right here

I ain't lookin' for praise or pity
I ain't comin' 'round searchin' for a crutch
I just want someone to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Ain't no mercy on the streets of this town
Ain't no bread from heavenly skies
Ain't nobody drawin' wine from this blood
It's just you and me tonight

Tell me, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want something to hold on to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Oh girl that feeling of safety you prize
Well it comes at a hard hard price
You can't shut off the risk and the pain
Without losin' the love that remains
We're all riders on this train

So you've been broken and you've been hurt
Show me somebody who ain't
Yeah, I know I ain't nobody's bargain
But, hell, a little touchup
and a little paint...

You might need somethin' to hold on to
When all the answers, they don't amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch

Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that Human Touch
Feel a little of that Human Touch
Give me a little of that Human Touch
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## CityGrl

You walked into the party
Like you were walking onto a yacht
Your hat strategically dipped below one eye
Your scarf it was apricot
You had one eye in the mirror as
You watched yourself cavort
And all the girls dreamed that they'd be your partner
They'd be your partner, and

You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain (you're so vain)
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you, don't you, aw

You had me several years ago
When I was still quite naive
When you said that we made such a pretty pair
And that you would never leave
But you gave away the things you loved
And one of them was me
I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and

You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain (you're so vain)
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you, don't you, don't you

I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and

You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain (you're so vain)
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you, don't you

Well I hear you went up to Saratoga
And your horse naturally won
Then you flew your Lear jet up to Nova Scotia
To see the total eclipse of the sun
Well you're where you should be all the time
And when you're not, your with
Some underworld spy or the wife of a close friend
Wife of a close friend, and

You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain (so vain)
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you, don't you, don't you now

You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
You probably you think this song is about you
You're so vain


----------



## tomchamp

City? You think that song is about? : )


----------



## CityGrl

tomchamp said:
			
		

> City? You think that song is about? : )



James Taylor?


----------



## tomchamp

CityGrl said:
			
		

> James Taylor?


She will never reveal ..whom...I think Warren Beaty!


----------



## tomchamp

Got out of town on a boat goin' to southern islands,
Sailing a reach before a followin' sea.
She was makin' for the trades on the outside,
And the downhill run to Papeete Bay.
Off the wind on this heading lie the Marquesas.
We got eighty feet of the waterline
Nicely making way.
In a noisy bar in Avalon I tried to call you,
But on a midnight watch I realized why twice you ran away.

Think about how many times I have fallen.
Spirits are using me, larger voices callin'.
What Heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten.

I have been around the world,
Lookin' for that woman, girl,
Who knows love can endure,
And you know it will (and you know it will).

When you see the Southern Cross for the first time,
You understand now why you came this way,
'Cause the truth you might be runnin' from is so small,
But it's as big as the promise, the promise of a coming day.

So I'm sailing for tomorrow, my dreams are a-dyin',
And my love is an anchor tied to you, tied with a silver chain.
I have my ship and all her flags are a-flyin'.
She is all that I have left and music is her name.

Think about how many times I have fallen.
Spirits are using me, larger voices callin'.
What Heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten.

I have been around the world,
Lookin' for that woman, girl,
Who knows love can endure,
And you know it will (and you know it will).

So we cheated and we lied and we tested,
And we never failed to fail, it was the easiest thing to do.
You will survive being bested,
But somebody fine will come along make me forget about loving you
At the Southern Cross.


----------



## meangirl

tomchamp said:
			
		

> She will never reveal ..whom...I think Warren Beaty!



I think him too.  She did tell one person.  They won dinner and the truth from her on some charity auction.  They had to sign a bunch of papers saying they'd never reveal it though...


----------



## SmallTown

Marvin Gaye -  Let's Get It On 

I've been really tryin', baby
Tryin' to hold back this feeling for so long
And if you feel like I feel, baby
Then, c'mon, oh, c'mon
Let's get it on
Ah, baby, let's get it on
Let's love, baby
Let's get it on, sugar
Let's get it on
We're all sensitive people
With so much to give
Understand me, sugar
Since we've to be here
Let's live
I love you
There's nothing wrong with me
Loving you, baby no no
And giving yourself to me can never be wrong
If the love is true
Don't you know how sweet and wonderful life can be
I'm asking you baby to get it on with me
I ain't gonna worry
I ain't gonna push, won't push you baby
So c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, baby
Stop beatin' 'round the bush
Let's get it on
Let's get it on
You know what I'm talkin' 'bout
C'mon, baby
Let your love come out
If you believe in love
Let's get it on
Let's get it on, baby
This minute, oh yeah
Let's get it on
Please, let's get it on
C'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, baby
Stop beatin' 'round the bush
Oh, gonna get it on
Threaten' you, baby
I wanna get it on
You don't have to worry that it's wrong
If the spirit moves ya
Let me groove ya good
Let your come down
Oh, get it on
C'mon, baby
Do you know the meaning?
I've been sanctified
Girl, you give me good feeling


----------



## CityGrl

On a Carly kick tonight...

Better not tell her, that I was your lover
Better not make her jealous of me
Better convince her there was nothing between us
I'm not those initials in your diary
But if you slip and my name comes up
Don't deny that you knew me
Just leave out the white nights
The moon in your window
The break in your whisper
The promises after

Better not tell her why you love Spanish dancing
Don't bother to say that it's hot in the summer in Madrid
Let it all go now, Like smoke from a candle
Like the trace of a song that you hear in the wind
But if you slip and my name comes up
Don't deny that you knew me
Just leave out the white nights
The moon in your window
The break in your whisper
The promises after
Leave out the tears and the laughter
She won't need to know
That I cried when you left
That I think of you still

But if you slip and my name comes up
Don't deny that you knew me
Just leave out the white nights
The moon in your window
The break in your whisper
The promises after
Leave out the tears and the laughter
She won't need to know
That I'd die for your love
That I still...love...you


----------



## CityGrl

And last but not least...

Have you seen me lately?
What was it you saw
Are you gonna catch me
With my hand in the jar, naked singing in the choir?

Have you seen me lately?
Did I look okay
Are you gonna shame me and take my toys away?

Don't wake me unless you love me
It takes too long to fall back to sleep
Don't wake me unless you're a friend of mine
I'd rather just fall back on my dreams

Have you seen me lately?
Did I miss a beat
Are you gonna make me get back on my feet?

Don't wake me unless you love me
It takes too long to fall back to sleep
Don't wake me unless you're a friend of mine
I'd rather just fall back on my dreams

Have you seen me lately?
Was I crazy?
Don't wake me...Don't wake me...Don't wake me...


----------



## meangirl

Shock the monkey to life
Shock the monkey to life

Cover me when I run
Cover me through the fire
Something knocked me out’ the trees
Now I’m on my knees
Cover me, darling please
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know when you’re going to shock the monkey

Fox the fox
Rat the rat
You can ape the ape
I know about that
There is one thing you must be sure of
I can’t take any more
Darling, don’t you monkey with the monkey
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know you’re going to shock the monkey

Wheels keep turning
Something’s burning
Don’t like it but I guess I’m learning

Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Cover me, when I sleep
Cover me, when I breathe
You throw your pearls before the swine
Make the monkey blind
Cover me, darling please
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know you’re going to shock the monkey

Too much at stake
Ground beneath me shake
And the news is breaking

Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Shock the monkey
Shock the monkey
Shock the monkey to life


----------



## cattitude

Everytime I look into your lovely eyes, I see a love that money just can't buy
One look from you, I drift away
I pray that you are here to stay

Anything you want, You got it
Anything you need, You got it
Anything at all, You got it... Baby

Everytime I hold you, I begin to understand
Everything about you, Tells me I'm your best friend
I live my life, To be with you
No one can do the things you do

Anything you want, You got it
Anything you need, You got it
Anything at all, You got it... Baby

Anything you want, You got it
Anything you need, You got it
Anything at all, You got it

I'm glad to give, My love to you
I know you feel, The way I do


Anything you want, You got it
Anything you need, You got it
Anything at all, You got it... Baby


Anything you want, You got it
Anything you need, You got it
Anything at all, You got it... Baby


----------



## kwillia

*Yes, it's a repeat...*

but it's a night for Fats Domino... hearing him makes me happy...

This time I'm walking to New Orleans
I'm walking to New Orleans
I'm walking to New Orleans
I'm gonna need two pairs of shes

when I get through walking me blues

when I get back to N. O.

I've got my suitcase in my hand

now ain't that a shame.
I'm leaving here today

yes
I'm going back home to stay.
Yes
I'm walking to N. O.

You used to be my honey


till you spent all my money.
No use for you to cry

I see you buy and buy

'cause I`m walking to n. O.

I've got no time for talking.
I've got to keep on walking.
N. O. is my home

that's the reason while I'm gone

yes
I`m walking to N. O.
I'm walking to N. O.
I'm walking to N. O.


----------



## kwillia

I want to walk you home
please let me walk you home
I want to walk you home
please let me walk you home
you look so good to me oowee
I wish I was a lucky guy
you've been walking right on

I love the way you walk
I love to hear you talk
I love the way you walk
I love to hear you talk
I'm not trying to be smart
I'm not trying to break your heart
but if I ask you for a date
then you tell me that I'm not too late

I want to hold your hand
please let me hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand
please let me hold your hand
you look so good to me oowee
I saw you walking all alone
that's why when I walk you home

So let me walk you home
please let me walk you home
I wanna walk you home
please let me walk you home
you look so good to me oowee

That's why...
That's why...

 :sigh:


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I want to walk you home
> please let me walk you home
> I want to walk you home
> please let me walk you home
> you look so good to me oowee
> I wish I was a lucky guy
> you've been walking right on
> 
> I love the way you walk
> I love to hear you talk
> I love the way you walk
> I love to hear you talk
> I'm not trying to be smart
> I'm not trying to break your heart
> but if I ask you for a date
> then you tell me that I'm not too late
> 
> I want to hold your hand
> please let me hold your hand
> I wanna hold your hand
> please let me hold your hand
> you look so good to me oowee
> I saw you walking all alone
> that's why when I walk you home
> 
> So let me walk you home
> please let me walk you home
> I wanna walk you home
> please let me walk you home
> you look so good to me oowee
> 
> That's why...
> That's why...
> 
> :sigh:




This for DoWhat, ain't it?  allllll......


----------



## kwillia

Blue Monday how I hate blue Monday!
Gotta work like a slave all day.
Here comes Tuesday
oh Tuesday

I'm so tired I'm tryin' to play.
Here comes Wednesday
I'll be to myself

my world's poor by the time that I'm up.
But then it's a hard workin' day

but I gotta get my pay.

Saturday morning
oh Saturday morning

all my time has kept going away.
I got my money and my honey

and I'm gonna stay to play.
Sunday morning my head is bad.
Was it worth it for the time that I had?
But I got to get my rest
because Monday is a mess.

Saturday morning...

Sing it, baby... sing it...


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> I want to stagger you home
> please let me stagger you home
> I want to stagger you home
> please let me stagger you home
> you look so good to me oowee
> I wish I was a lucky gal
> you've been staggering right on
> 
> I love the way you stagger
> I love to hear you slur
> I love the way you stagger
> I love to hear you slur
> I'm not trying to be smart
> I'm not trying to break your heart
> but if I ask you for a date
> then you tell me that I'm not too late
> 
> I want to hold your hand
> please let me hold your hand
> I wanna hold your hand
> please let me hold your hand
> you look so good to me oowee
> I saw you staggering all alone
> that's why when I stagger you home
> 
> So let me stagger you home
> please let me stagger you home
> I wanna stagger you home
> please let me stagger you home
> you look so good to me oowee
> 
> That's why...
> That's why...



:fixed: for DoWhat...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> :fixed: for DoWhat...


  And he thought he was never going to live Neil Diamond down.


----------



## jazz lady

*broke out an old yes album...love the driving beat...*

Move yourself
You always live your life
Never thinking of the future
Prove yourself
You are the move you make
Take your chances win or loser

See yourself
You are the steps you take
You and you - and that's the only way

Shake - shake yourself
You're every move you make
So the story goes

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart

Say - you don't want to chance it
You've been hurt so before

Watch it now
The eagle in the sky
How he dancin' one and only
You - lose yourself
No not for pity's sake
There's no real reason to be lonely
Be yourself
Give your free will a chance
You've got to want to succeed

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart

Owner of a lonely heart

After my own decision
They confused me so
My love said never question your will at all
In the end you've got to go
Look before you leap
And don't you hesitate at all - no no
Owner of a lonely heart

Owner of a lonely heart


Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart
(repeat)

Owner of a lonely heart

Sooner or later each conclusion
Will decide the lonely heart
It will excite it will delight
It will give a better start

Owner of a lonely heart

Owner of a lonely heart


Don't deceive your free will at all
Don't deceive your free will at all
Don't deceive your free will at all
Just receive it

Owner of a lonely heart


<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*more yes...*

You can fool yourself
You can cheat until you're blind
You can cut your heart
It can happen

You can mend the wires
You can feed the soul apart
You reach
It can happen to you
It can happen to me
It can happen to everyone eventually

It's a constant fight
A constant fight
You're pushing the needle to the red
Black and white
Who knows who's right
No substitute you're born you're dead
Fly by night
Created out of fantasy
Our destinations call

Look up - Look down
Look out - Look around
Look up - Look down
There's a crazy world outside
We're not about to lose our pride

It can happen to you
It can happen to me
It can happen to everyone eventually

As you happen to say
It can happen today
As it happens
It happens in every way

This world I like
We architects of life
A song a sigh
Developing words that linger
Through fields of green through open eyes
This for us to see

Look up - Look down
Look out - Look around
So look up - Look down
There's a crazy world outside
We're not about to lose our pride

It can happen to you
It can happen to me
It can happen to everyone eventually

As you happen to say
It can happen today
As it happens
It happens in every way

As you happen to see
It will happen to be
Nothing happens to nowhere and nowhere

Solo

Look up - Look down
There's a crazy world outside
We're not about to lose our pride

It can happen to you
It can happen to me
It can happen to everyone eventually

As you happen to see
It will happen to be
Nothing happens to nowhere and nowhere

You can fool yourself
You can cheat until you're blind
You can cut your heart

You can fool yourself
You can cheat until you're blind
It can happen to you
It can happen to me


You can cut your heart




It can happen to everyone eventually
As you happen to say
It can happen today
As it happens
It happens in every way


You can mend the wires
You can feed the soul apart
You can touch your life
You can bring your soul alive
It can happen to you
It can happen to me
It can happen to everyone eventually

As you happen to say
It can happen today
As it happens
It happens in every way


----------



## jazz lady

*yes again...*

I'm moving through some changes
I'll never be the same
Something you did touched me
There's no one else to blame

The love we had has fallen
The love we used to share
We've given up pretending
As if you didn't care

Change changing places
Root yourself to the ground
Capitalize on this good fortune
One word can bring you round
Changes

I look into the mirror
I see no happiness
All the warmth I gave you
Has turned to emptiness
The love we had has fallen
The love we used to share
You've left me here believing
In love that wasn't there

Change changing places
Root yourself to the ground
Word to the wise - Well you get what's coming
One word can bring you round
Changes

When I look into your eyes and try to find out how
There's no way to save it now
And everything I feel
Changes
Keep looking for
Changes
Changes

For some reason you're questioning why
I always believe it gets better
One difference between you and I
Your heart is inside your head

One word from you
One word from me
A clear design on your liberty
Who could believe when love has gone
How we move on like everyone

Only such fools
Only such jealous hearts

Only through love changes come

Change changing places
Root yourself to the ground
Capitalize on this good fortune
One word can bring you round
Changes

One road to loneliness
It's always the same
One road to happiness
It's calling your name

Change changing places - Changes
Root yourself to the ground
Capitalize on this good fortune
One word can bring you round
Changes

Change changing places
Changes
Root yourself to the ground
Word to the wise - Well you get what's coming
One word - One word can bring you round
Changes


----------



## meangirl

*Hi Jazzy Lady!*  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Magic Man 

Cold late night so long ago
When I was not so strong you know
A pretty man came to me
Never seen eyes so blue
You know I could not run away
It seemed we'd seen each other in a dream
It seemed like he knew me
He looked right through me, yeah
"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"You don't have to love me and
Let's get high awhile
But try to understand
Try to understand
Try try try to understand
I'm a magic man."

Winter nights we sang in tune
Played inside the months of June
Never think of never
Let this spell last forever
Summer lover passed to fall
Tried to realize it all
Mama says she's worried
Growing up in a hurry, yeah
"Come on home, girl" mama cried on the phone
"Too soon to lose my baby and my girl should be at home!"
"But try to understand, try to understand
Try try try to understand
He's a magic man, mama, ah ...
He's a magic man"

"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"I cast my spell of love on you, a woman from a child!
But try to understand, try to understand, oh ... oh ...
Try try to understand
Try try try to understand
He's a magic man!" oh yeah
Oh, you've got the magic hands

"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"You don't have to love me yet
Let's get high awhile
But try to understand
Try to understand
Try try try to understand
He's a magic man." yeah ... oh ...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> *broke out an old yes album...love the driving beat...*
> 
> 
> 
> Move yourself
> You always live your life
> Never thinking of the future
> Prove yourself
> You are the move you make
> Take your chances win or loser
> 
> 
> 
> <SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


That is a bumping song! 

Have yet to check my albums in the Attic, denial, perhaps. Friday, not to be out done by the day of the underwear, was...

Vinyl record day.


----------



## Agee

*ToTo*

It’s not in the way that you hold me, it’s not in the way you say you care
It’s not in the way you’ve been treating my friends
It’s not in the way that you stayed till the end
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Chorus:
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh

It’s not in the words that you told me, girl
It’s not in the way you say you’re mine, ooh
It’s not in the way that you came back to me
It’s not in the way that your love set me free
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Chorus

(instrumental break)

It’s not in the words that you told me
It’s not in the way you say you’re mine, ooh
It’s not in the way that you came back to me
It’s not in the way that your love set me free
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Chorus - love isn’t always on time

Hold the line, love isn’t always on time -
Love isn’t always, love isn’t always on time
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, love isn’t always on time
Love isn’t always on time, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh


----------



## Agee

It’s not your situation, I just need contemplation over you
I’m not so systematic, it’s just that I’m an addict for your love

Not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only girl
I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only world

Just think how long I’ve known you, it’s long for me to own you, lock and key
It’s really not confusing, I’m just the young illusion, can’t you see

I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only girl
I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only world

Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them cry

(in strumental break)

It’s not your situation, I just need contemplation over you
I’m not so systematic, it’s just that I’m an addict for your love

Not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only girl
I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only world

Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them cry

Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them high

Georgy porgy
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them high
Georgy porgy
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them cry


----------



## Agee

*Firefall*

Last December I met a girl
She took a likin' to me
Said she loved me
But she didn't know the meaning of the word

She imagined love to be grand
Me holdin' her hand and
Whisperin' sweet things and
Cooin' softly like a song bird

Then one mornin' she came to me
With a tear in her eye and a
Sigh on her breath Lord she said
"Hon I'm heavy with child"

I said "god damn girl can't you see
That I'm breakin'my back
Just tryin' to keep my head above water
And it's turnin' me wild"

Cinderella can't you see
Don't want your company
You better leave this mornin' leave today
Take your love and your child away

Rockin' chair on the front porch
I'm thinkin' about all the things that I did
As a young man
Now that I'm old

I remember her and the boy
Did he have all the toys and the joys
That a young man should have
Before he gets too old

Cinderella couldn't you see
Didn't want your company
Shoulda left that mornin' left that day
Took your love and your child away


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> That is a bumping song!


I know. I love it and play it often.  It gets me going, that's for sure.  



> Have yet to check my albums in the Attic, denial, perhaps. Friday, not to be out done by the day of the underwear, was...
> 
> Vinyl record day.


 I don't think anything could top something like "day of the underwear."

I'm almost afraid to find out what I have still tucked away in boxes in my spare bedroom. Someday I'll find out and shock myself.  I did peek in one and found Deep Purple, Boston, Springsteen, Kansas, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Yes. Black t-shirts and blue jeans, baby.


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> It’s not your situation, I just need contemplation over you
> I’m not so systematic, it’s just that I’m an addict for your love
> 
> Not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
> You’re my only girl
> I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
> You’re my only world
> 
> Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
> Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them cry
> 
> Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
> Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them high
> 
> Georgy porgy
> Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them high
> Georgy porgy
> Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them cry[/color]



Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
 When the boys came out to play he kissed them too cuz he was ghey.


----------



## Agee

*Short Firefall*

Someday soon---we're gonna quit this crazy runaround
Pack our bags and steal away
Someday soon---we're gonna find a place and settle down
I'll be coming home someday
I'll be there to kiss you in the morning
I'll be by your side each afternoon
Late at night, our love, like rivers pouring
---Loving you---someday soon
Someday soon---we're gonna leave this foolish fantasy
Find the strength to let it go
Someday soon, you're gonna see how much you mean to me
Even more than you could know
Now I can see you can't hang on forever
Even tho' you love me like you do
---Love is all that's keeping us together
I love you---Someday soon


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Someday soon---we're gonna quit this crazy runaround
> Pack our bags and steal away
> Someday soon---we're gonna find a place and settle down
> I'll be coming home someday
> I'll be there to kiss you in the morning
> I'll be by your side each afternoon
> Late at night, our love, like rivers pouring
> ---Loving you---someday soon
> Someday soon---we're gonna leave this foolish fantasy
> Find the strength to let it go
> Someday soon, you're gonna see how much you mean to me
> Even more than you could know
> Now I can see you can't hang on forever
> Even tho' you love me like you do
> ---Love is all that's keeping us together
> I love you---Someday soon


That's a beautiful song, Air.


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
> When the boys came out to play he kissed them too cuz he was ghey.


If I knew you... I'd  you!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> If I knew you... I'd  you!


What the heck is with all the :ghey: stuff tonight?


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> If I knew you... I'd  you!


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What the heck is with all the :ghey: stuff tonight?



Oh BuddyLee??


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What the heck is with all the :ghey: stuff tonight?


Maybe you should ask grasshopper!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Maybe you should ask grasshopper!


No, I don't think so.  At this point, I'm afraid to ask grasshopper ANYTHING for fear of what he'll say.


----------



## jazz lady

*rock on out with some GT & the Destroyers...*

I walked forty-seven miles of barbed wire, 
I got a cobra snake for a necktie 
A brand new house on the road side, 
and it's a-made out of rattlesnake hide 
Got a band new chimney put on top, 
and it's a-made out of human skull 
Come on take a little walk with me baby, 
and tell me who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

Around the town I use a rattlesnake whip, 
take it easy baby don't you give me no lip 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

I've got a tombstone hand and a graveyard mind, 
I'm just twenty-two and I don't mind dying 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

Now Arlene took a-me by my hand, 
she said "Lonesome George you don't understand, 
who do you love?" 
The night were dark and the sky were blue, 
down the alleyway a house wagon flew 
Hit a bump and somebody screamed, 
you should've heard what I'd seen 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

Yeah, I've got a tombstone hand in a graveyard mine, 
just twenty-two baby I don't mind dying 
Snake skin shoes baby put them on your feet, 
got the goodtime music and the Bo Diddley beat 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love? 

I walked forty-seven miles of barbed wire, 
I got a cobra snake for a necktie 
A brand new house on the road side, 
and it's made out of rattlesnake hide 
Got a band new chimney put on top, 
and it's made out of human skull 
Come on take a little walk with me child, 
tell me who do you love? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love?


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, I don't think so. At this point, I'm afraid to ask grasshopper ANYTHING for fear of what he'll say.


While sitting on your lap, I didn't happen to mention any of my personal gerbil stories, did I?


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> While sitting on your lap, I didn't happen to mention any of my personal gerbil stories, did I?


  No, you didn't and you're NOT going to start now.


----------



## jazz lady

*more george (and ignoring BL for the rest of the night!)*

I wanna tell you a story every man ought know
If you want a little lovin' you gotta start real slow
She gonna love you tonight if you just treat her right

Oh, squeeze her real gentle, you gotta make her feel good
Tell her that you love her like you know you should
She gonna love you tonight if you just treat her right

If you practice my method just as hard as you can
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
Yeah, you'll be glad every night that you treated her right

Hey, hey, hey

Gotta squeeze her real gentle, you gotta make her feel good
And tell her that you love her like you know you should
She gonna love you all night if you just treat her right

If you practice my method just as hard as you can
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
Yeah, you'll be glad every night that you treated her right

Hey

If you practice my method just as hard as you can
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
Then you'll be glad every night that you treated her right 

:guitar:


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, you didn't and you're NOT going to start now.


But Jazz, I think it's only right being you were one of those who taught me what it was they do with gerbils.


----------



## jazz lady

I can't HEAR you  

Rock it out with george...

I come in last night about half past ten,
that baby of mine wouldn't let me in
So move it on over, rock it on over,
move over little dog, the mean old dog is movin' in

She told me not to mess around,
but I done let the deal go down
Move it on over, rock it on over,
move over nice dog, the big fat dog is movin' in

She changed the lock on my back door,
now my key won't fit no more
Move it on over, rock it on over,
move over nice dog, the mean old dog is movin' in

She threw me out just as pretty as she pleased,
pretty soon I'll be scratchin' fleas
Move it on over, slide it on over,
move over nice dog, the mean old dog is movin' in

Yeah, listen to me dog before you start to whine,
that side yours and this side mine
So move it on over, rock it on over,
move over little dog, the big old dog is movin' in

Yeah, she changed the lock on my back door,
now my key won't fit no more
Move it on over, rock it on over,
move over little dog, the big old dog is movin' in

Move it on over, move it on over
Move it on over, won't'cha rock it on over
Move over cool dog, the hot dog's movin' in 

:guitar:     :guitar:


----------



## sunflower

I love myself
I want you to love me
When I'm feelin' down
I want you above me
I search myself
I want you to find me
I forget myself
I want you to remind me

Chorus:
I don't want anybody else
When I think about you 
I touch myself
I don't want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no

You're the one who makes me happy honey
You're the sun who makes me shine
When you're around I'm always laughing
I want to make you mine

I close my eyes
And see you before me
Think I would die
If you were to ignore me
A fool could see
Just how much I adore you
I get down on my knees
I'd do anything for you

Chorus

I love myself
I want you to love me
When I'm feelin' down
I want you above me
I search myself
I want you to find me
I forget myself
I want you to remind me

Chorus

I want you
I don't want anybody else
And when I think about you
I touch myself
Ooh, oooh, oooooh, aaaaaah

Chorus


----------



## AMP

Bohemian Like You

You got a great car
Yeah what's wrong with it today
I used to have one too
Maybe I'll come and have a look
I really love your hairdo yeah
I'm glad you like mine too
See where looking pretty cool
Will get ya

So what do you do?
Oh yeah I wait tables too
No I havent heard your band
'Cos you guys are pretty new
But if you dig on vegan food
Well, come over to my work
I'll have 'em cook you something
That you'll really love

'Cos I like you
Yeah I like you
And I'm feeling so bohemian like you
Yeah I like you
Yeah I like you
And I feel

Wait
Who's that guy just hangin' at your pad
He's lookin' kinda bummed
You broke up that's too bad
I guess it's fair if he always pays the rent
And he doesn't get bent about
Sleeping on the couch when I'm there

'Cos I like you
Yeah I like you
And I'm feeling so bohemian like you
Yeah I like you
Yeah I like you
And I feel

I'm getting wise and I'm feeling so bohemian like you
It's you that I want so please
Just a casual casual easy thing
Is it, it is for me
And I like you
Yeah I like you
I like you
I like you
I like you
I like you
I like you
I like you
And I feel  woo hoo hoo hooo, hoohoo


----------



## cattitude

Don't need no copy of Vogue magazine
Don't need to dress like no beauty queen
High heels or sneakers he don't give a damn
My baby loves me just the way that I am
My baby loves me just the way that I am

He never tells me I'm not good enough
Just give me unconditional love
He loves me tender and he loves me mad
He loves me silly and he loves me sad

(CHORUS)
He thinks I'm pretty, he thinks I'm smart
He likes my nerve and he loves my heart
He's always sayin' he's my biggest fan
My baby loves me just the way that I am
My baby loves me just the way that I am

And when there's dark clouds in my eyes
He just sits back and lets 'em roll on by
I come in like a lion and go out like a lamb
My baby loves me just the way that I am
My baby loves me just the way that I am

(CHORUS)
He thinks I'm pretty, he thinks I'm smart
He likes my nerve and he loves my heart
Don't see no reason to change my plan
My baby loves me just the way that I am
My baby loves me just the way that I am


----------



## jazz lady

It's a thin line between love and hate 
It's a thin line between love and hate 

It's five o'clock in the morning
And you're just gettin' in 
A knock upon the door
A voice sweet and low says (who is it?) 
She opens up the door 
And she lets you in 
And never once does she say "where have you been?" 

She says "Hold it,
Are you hungry, did you eat yet, 
Let me hang up your coat now" 
And all the time she's smiling 
Never raises her voice
It's five o'clock in the morning 
And you don't give it a second thought 

It's a thin line between love and hate 
It's a thin line between love and hate 

The sweetest woman in the world
Could be the meanest woman in the world 
If you make her be that way
She might be holding something in 
That's really gonna hurt you 
One of these fine days

There you are in the hospital
Bandaged from foot to head
In a state of shock 
That much from bein' dead
You didn't think your woman 
Could do something like that to you
You didn't think she'd got the nerve
Accidents speak louder than words 
Louder than words 
Louder than words 
Louder than words

Come on
Come on, baby, baby
If you won't give a damn about me
Come on baby, baby 
You don't really care about me

Hear what I say
Hear what I say


----------



## jazz lady

I can turn the grey sky blue
And I can make it rain whenever I want it to 
And I can build a castle from a single grain of sand 
And I can make a ship sail on dry land 
But my life is incomplete and I'm so blue 
'Cause I can't get next to you 

I can't get next to you, babe
I can't get next to you 
I can't get next to you, babe
I can't get next to you 

I can fly like a bird in the sky 
I can buy anything that money can buy 
I can turn a river into a raging fire
I can live forever if I so desire 
But I don't want it all these things I can do
'Cause I can't get next to you 

I can't get next to you, babe
I can't get next to you 
I can't get next to you, babe
I can't get next to you 

I can turn back the hands of time - you better believe I can 
I can make the seasons change just by the wave of my hand 
I can change anything from one to two 
The thing I wanna do the most I'm unable to do
I'm an unhappy woman with all the powers I possess
'Cause man you're the key to my happiness
'Cause I can't get to next to you 

Ooh you're blowin' my mind
'Cause I can't get next to you
Can't you see these tears I'm cryin' 
I can't get next to you
Oh it's you that I need I gotta get next to you
Can't you see these tears I'm cryin' 
Can't get next to you

I, I, I, I, I, I, I can't get next to you
I, I, I, I, I, I, I can't get next to you
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

To everything there is a purpose ...
To every blade of grass
And every leaf on every tree
Every livin' thing will surely
Come to pass
And what will be will be ...
That's when the hurtin' time begins

And all the things you never said
Or didn't have the strengh to say
And everything you ever did
That time won't ever wash away
Fears that you've been livin' with
Come runnin' down your face
Runnin' down your face
When the hurtin' time begins ...

So tell me what the day brings
Has it lost it's thrill?
Are you still searching
Hoping for that
Space to fill ...
Everything you turn to
Is like a mirror on the shelf
And the only one you're blaming 
is yourself

A million little deaths you've died
The times that you've been crucified
The more you've loved and lost and tried
And still could not be satisfied
When will you be satisfied?
When will you be satisfied?
Not till the hurtin' time begins


----------



## Sharon

Jazz, your post was #7000.  














And you posted here 1761 times. 


























Fortunately I didn't read all them.


----------



## jazz lady

Sharon said:
			
		

> Jazz, your post was #7000.






> and you posted here 1761 times.


#1 





> Fortunately I didn't read all them.


Pssst...neither did I.


----------



## jazz lady

Well the sun came up this morning
Like a burning red balloon
It broke into my window
And it slipped across the room
It spread itself upon me
Like the smell of sweet perfume
I was sleeping like a baby

I'm not a saviour
I'm not a saint
I'm not an angel
I'm not that quaint

Don't need a preacher
To be that wise
Don't need a teacher -
I've got my eyes...

You hurt me & I hate you
You hurt me

A history of bitterness
You have left a blazing trail
If you had been a hammer
I'd be a broken nail
You gave me nothing -
Nothing but regrets
Don't think it's over -
It's not over yet

You hurt me & I hate you
You hurt me...

And everytime
You try to fool yourself
You've only got yourself
To blame
And every lie you ever
Told yourself
Will all come back to you
One day


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's a thin line between love and hate
> It's a thin line between love and hate


 
Love this song !


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Love this song !


Me, too.  I really understand it now.  Digging Annie Lennox tonight for some reason:

Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new
emotion
I want to walk in the open wind
I want to talk like lovers do
I want to dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you

So baby talk to me
Like lovers do
Walk with me
Like lovers do
Talk to me
Like lovers do

Here comes the rain again
Raining in my head like a tragedy
Tearing me apart like a new
emotion
Oooooh
I want to breathe in the open wind
I want to kiss like lovers do
I want to dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you

So baby talk to me
Like lovers do

Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new
emotion
(Here it comes again, here it comes
again)
I want to walk in the open wind
I want to talk like lovers do
I want dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Me, too. I really understand it now. Digging Annie Lennox tonight for some reason:
> 
> Here comes the rain again
> Falling on my head like a memory
> Falling on my head like a new
> emotion


Speaking of rain...

It's been a long time since I've experienced thunder and lightning like this evening...

Incredible!


----------



## cattitude

There's a bright golden haze on the meadow,
There's a bright golden haze on the meadow,
The corn is as high as an elephant's eye,
An' it looks like it's climbin' clear up to the sky.

Oh, what a beautiful mornin',
Oh, what a beautiful day.
I got a beautiful feelin'
Ev'rything's goin' my way.

All the cattle are standin' like statues,
All the cattle are standin' like statues,
They don't turn their heads as they see me ride by,
But a little brown mav'rick is winkin' her eye.

Oh, what a beautiful mornin',
Oh, what a beautiful day.
I got a beautiful feelin'
Ev'rything's goin' my way.

All the sounds of the earth are like music,
All the sounds of the earth are like music,
The breeze is so busy it don't miss a tree,
And a ol' weepin' willer is laughin' at me!

Oh, what a beautiful mornin',
Oh, what a beautiful day,
I got a beautiful feelin'
Ev'rything's goin' my way.
Oh, what a beautiful day.


----------



## cattitude

(You're not a kid anymore)
(You're not a kid anymore)

When people ask of me,
What would you like to be
Now that your not a kid anymore.
(You're not a kid anymore)

I know just what to say,
I answer right away,
Theres just one thing I've been wishing for...

I want to be Bobby's girl
I want to be Bobby's girl,
That's the most important thing to me...

And if I was Bobby's girl,
If I was Bobby's girl,
What a faithful thankful girl I'd be.

Each night I sit at home,
Hoping that he will phone,
But I know Bobby has someone else

Still in my heart I pray
There soon will come the day
That I will have him all to myself...

I want to be Bobby's girl
I want to be Bobby's girl,
That's the most important thing to me...

And if I was Bobby's girl,
If I was Bobby's girl,
What a faithful thankful girl I'd be.
What a faithful thankful girl I'd be


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Speaking of rain...
> 
> It's been a long time since I've experienced thunder and lightning like this evening...
> 
> Incredible!


   It was a fantastic show.  Actually, SHOWS.  I laid in the hammock on my front porch and watched the first one come through around 8.  Went to bed around 11:30  and fell asleep watching the lightning show from bed.  Woke up around 3 when another little storm came through, got up, and watched that one for bit from the front porch then went back to bed.  Considering how broken my sleep was, I feel pretty fantastic.


----------



## jazz lady

Heard this song three times in the last day...


There she stood in the street 
Smiling from her head to her feet 
I said hey what is this 
Now maybe baby 
Maybe you're in need for a kiss 
I said slow don't talk so fast 
Don't you think that love can last 
She said love Lord above 
Now you're trying to trick me in love 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now 

I took her home to my place 
Watching every move on her face 
She said look what's your game 
Are you trying to put me in shame 
I said slow don't talk so fast 
Don't you think that love can last 
She said love Lord above 
Now you're tryin' to trick me in love 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now 

All right now 
Baby it's all right now 
All right now 
Baby it's all right now


----------



## jazz lady

Hey Airgasm!

Remember what I told you about NMCI?  Well, I can't reply again but the answer is yes.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hey Airgasm!
> 
> Remember what I told you about NMCI? Well, I can't reply again but the answer is yes.


Sweet 

I do now, and sent you an e-mail to your work address.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> I do now, and sent you an e-mail to your work address.


 Got it and replied.     It's very frustrating since yesterday I could do replies but today I can't.


----------



## tomchamp

Whenever I see your smiling face
I have to smile myself 
Because I love you (Yes, I do)
And when you give me that pretty little pout
It turns me inside out
There's something about you, baby (I don't know)

(Chorus)
Isn't it amazing a man like me
Can feel this way
Tell me how much longer
It will grow stronger every day
Oh, how much longer

I thought I was in love
A couple of times before
With the girl next door
But that was long before I met you
Now I'm sure that I won't forget you
And I thank my lucky stars
That you are who you are
And not just another lovely lady
Sent down to break my heart

Isn't it amazing a man like me
Can feel this way
Tell me how much longer
It can grow stronger every day
How much longer

No one can tell me that I'm doing wrong today
Whenever I see you smile at me
No one can tell me that I'm doing wrong today
Whenever I see your smiling face my way
No one can tell me that I'm doing wrong today
No one can tell me that I'm doing wrong today


----------



## tomchamp

Hey girls, gather round
Listen to what I'm putting down
Hey baby, I'm your handyman 

I'm not the kind to use a pencil or rule
I'm handy with love and I'm no fool 
I fix broken hearts, I know but I truly can 

If your broken heart should need repair 
Then I am the man to see 
I whisper sweet things, you tell all your friends 
They'll come runnin' to me 

Here is the main thing that I want to say 
I'm busy 24 hours a day 
I fix broken hearts, I know but I truly can 

Come, come, come 
Yeah, yeah, yeah 
Come, come, come 
They'll come runnin' to me

Here is the main thing that I want to say
I’m busy 24 hours a day
I fix broken hearts, baby I’m your handyman

Come, come, come
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Come, come, come
Yeah, yeah, yeah

That’s me
(Come, come, come) I’m your handyman
(Yeah, yeah, yeah) That’s me
(Come, come, come) I’m your handyman
(Yeah, yeah, yeah)


----------



## tomchamp

(J. Walsh, J. Vitale, Passarelli, Grace)



Spent the last year

Rocky Mountain way

Couldn't get much higher

Out to pasture

Think it's safe to say

Time to open fire



And we don't need the ladies

Cryin' 'cause the story's sad

'Cause the Rocky Mountain way

Is better than the way we had.





Well he's tellin' us this

And he's tellin' us that

Changes it ev'ry day

Says it doesn't matter

Bases are loaded

And Casey's at bat

Playin' it play by play

Time to change the batter



And we don't need the ladies

Cryin' 'cause the story's sad

'Cause the Rocky Mountain way

Is better than the way we had.
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Walk Away
(J. Walsh)

Takin' my time
Choosin' my lines
Try'n' to decide what to do
Looks like my stop 
Don't wanna get off
Got myself hung up on you

Seems to me 
You don't wanna talk about it
Seems to me 
You just turn your pretty head and walk away

Places I've known
Things that I'm growin'
Don't taste the same without you
I got my self in
The worst mess I've been
And I find myself starvin' without you

Seems to me
Talk all night here comes the mornin'
Seems to me
You just forget what we said and greet the day

I've got to cool myself down
Stompin' around 
Thinkin' some words I can't name ya
Meet you half way
Got nothing to say
Still I don't s'ppose I can blame ya

Seems to me 
You don't wanna talk about it
Seems to me 
You just turn your pretty head and walk away

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

Baby
don't understand why we can't just hold on
to each other's hands
This time might be the last if fear unless
I make it all too clear

I need you so.

Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again
learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing

The book of love will open up and let us in.

Take these broken wings -
Baby
I think tonight we can take
what was wrong and make it right.
Baby
it's all I know
that you're half of the flesh @c
And blood that makes me whole
need you so.
So take these broken wings . . .

Let us in - let us in -
Baby
it's all I know

That you're half of the flesh
And blood that makes me whole

Yeah
yeah
yeah
yeah
yeah!
So take these broken wings . . .
Take these broken wings . . .


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Take these broken wings
> And learn to fly again
> learn to live so free.
> And when we hear the voices sing
> 
> The book of love will open up and let us in.
> 
> . . .



Haven't heard this one in a while!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Haven't heard this one in a while!


Heard it on the way home tonight.  Well, ONE of my times home tonight.    Also heard some Chicago:

You are my love in my life
And you are my inspiration
Just you ’n me
Simple and free
Baby you’re everything I’ve ever dreamed of
Yeah, yeah

Give me your own special smile
Promise you’ll never leave me
Just you ’n me
Simple and free
Life is so easy
When you’re beside me
Oh girl

Come hold me close
Never release me
Oh baby don’t release me
Open your arms, let my love in
Let me in, let me in, let me in
Love me tonight, love me forever
And ever
You know I can’t forget you

Just you ’n me to carry on
Simple and free my lovely
To flow as one as love’s reward
Lovin’ you girl is so damn easy

Yeah, yeah

You are my love in my life
You are my inspiration
Just you ’n me
Simple and free
Baby you’re everything I’ve ever dreamed of


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Heard it on the way home tonight.  Well, ONE of my times home tonight.    Also heard some Chicago:



Hey Jazzy Lady!  
I really like Chicago! Actually I like almost every kind of music (except rap) and most bands.


----------



## jazz lady

I loves all sorts of music.  Met some friends at a bar on my way home (and just GETTING home now   ) and heard some great music on the jukebox.  AC/DC was a fav tonight for some reason:

Humdinger
Bell ringer
Got a nasty stinger
To slow you down
Mud slinger
Gold digger
Who point the finger
And do you down
Kickin' and a fightin' on a TV show
Lightin' blindin' in the middle of the road
Are you comin' in
Are you comin' in

I said come into the house of
Come into the house of 
Come into the house of jazz
Come into the house of 
Come into the house of 
Come into the house of jazz, yes

Ball stripper
Big tipper
Got a slap 'n' tickler
To make you growl
A spitin' and bitin' on a TV show
Tightenin' frightenin' givin' out a load
Are you comin' in
Are you comin' in

I said come into the house of
Come into the house of
Come into the house of jazz
Come into the house of
Come into the house of
Come into the house of jazz

Are you comin' in
Come on in

Are you comin' in
Are you comin' in
I said come into the house of
Come into the house of
Come into the house of jazz
Come into the house of
Come into the house of
Come into the house of jazz
Are you comin' in
Are you comin' in
I said into the house of jazz
Come into the house of
Come into the house of
Come into the house of jazz
The house of jazz


----------



## tomchamp

What bar? If you don't mind me asking!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> What bar? If you don't mind me asking!


No, I don't mind.  It was The Country Store and I hadn't been there in AGES - probably close to 20 years.  We were going to go to Rondevous also, but heard they had already closed for the night.  


More AC/DC:

Living easy, loving free
Season ticket on a one-way ride
Asking nothing, leave me be
Taking everything in my stride
Don't need reason, don't need rhyme
Ain't nothing I would rather do
Going down, party time
My friends are gonna be there too

I'm on the highway to hell (x4)

No stop signs, speed limit
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Like a wheel, gonna spin it
Nobody's gonna mess me around
Hey Satan, payin' my dues
Playin' in a rocking band
Hey Momma, look at me
I'm on my way to the promised land

I'm on the highway to hell (x4)

Don't stop me

I'm on the highway to hell (x8)

And I'm going down
all the way
on the highway to hell


  I think I'm already there tonight.


----------



## tomchamp

*Been There!*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, I don't mind.  It was The Country Store and I hadn't been there in AGES


Still the same?


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Still the same?


Still the same.  It hasn't hardly changed a bit amazingly enough.  

Last one and again from AC/DC, then I'm taking my tipsy butt to bed:  

Whiskey, gin and brandy
With a glass I'm pretty handy
I'm trying to walk a straight line
On sour mash and cheap wine
So join me for a drink boys
We're gonna make a big noise

So don't worry about tomorrow
Take it today
Forget about the cheque
We'll get hell to pay

Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Yeah
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
On me

Come on

Dizzy, drunk and fightin'
On tequila white lightnin'
Yes my glass is getting shorter
On whiskey, ice and water
So come on and have a good time
And get blinded out of your mind

So don't worry about tomorrow
Take it today
Forget about the cheque
We'll get hell to pay

Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
On me

Get stoned

Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Yeah
Have a drink on me
Come on
Oooh

Gonna roll around
Gonna hit the ground
Take another swing
Have another drink
Gonna drink it dry
Gonna get me high
Come on all the boys
Make a noise

CHORUS
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me

Have a drink oooooooon me



'Night all!


----------



## tomchamp

Good night Jazz! 
Go To----><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYYYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_8_4v.gif' alt='Dreaming' border=0></a>


----------



## LooseTooth

We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll
Built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll

Say you don't know me, or recognize my face
Say you don't care who goes to that kind of place
Knee deep in the hoopla, sinking in your fight
Too many runaways eating up the night

Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don't you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll

Someone's always playing corporation games
Who cares they're always changing corporation names
We just want to dance here, someone stole the stage
They call us irresponsible, write us off the page

Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don't you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll

It's just another Sunday, in a tired old street
Police have got the choke hold, oh, [but] we just lost the beat

Who counts the money underneath the bar
Who rides the wrecking ball into our guitars
Don't tell us you need us, 'cos we're [the ship of] fools
Looking for America, crawling through your schools

(I'm looking out over that Golden Gate bridge
Out on another gorgeous sunny Saturday, I've seen that [bumper-to-bumper]traffic)

Don't you remember (remember)

(Here's your favorite radio station, in your favorite radio city
The city by the bay, the city that rocks, the city that never sleeps)

Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don't you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll

(We built, we built this city) built this city (we built, we built this city)
(repeats out)


----------



## LooseTooth

Night Jazz


----------



## tomchamp

There is a worst song ever thread..and that is one of them...


----------



## LooseTooth

I can dig up worse... if you'd like!


----------



## meangirl

Good Night Jazz!


----------



## tomchamp

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I can dig up worse... if you'd like!


Dig!


----------



## LooseTooth

Give me a minute...

I'll try to wrap the night up proper before I kick off...


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Give me a minute...
> 
> I'll try to wrap the night up proper before I kick off...



Make it a really sappy one LT!


----------



## Agee

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> We built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock an' roll


Rose Red loves this song! I'm sure you'll get good ju-ju for it


----------



## LooseTooth

meangirl said:
			
		

> Make it a really sappy one LT!



Careful what you wish for meany...


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Music by elton john
Lyrics by bernie taupin
Available on the album captain fantastic and the brown dirt cowboy

When I think of those east end lights, muggy nights
The curtains drawn in the little room downstairs
Prima donna lord you really should have been there
Sitting like a princess perched in her electric chair
And it’s one more beer and I don’t hear you anymore
We’ve all gone crazy lately
My friends out there rolling round the basement floor

And someone saved my life tonight sugar bear
You almost had your hooks in me didn’t you dear
You nearly had me roped and tied
Altar-bound, hypnotized
Sweet freedom whispered in my ear
You’re a butterfly
And butterflies are free to fly
Fly away, high away, bye bye

I never realised the passing hours of evening showers
A slip noose hanging in my darkest dreams
I’m strangled by your haunted social scene
Just a pawn out-played by a dominating queen
It’s four o’clock in the morning
Damn it listen to me good
I’m sleeping with myself tonight
Saved in time, thank God my music’s still alive

And I would have walked head on into the deep end of the river
Clinging to your stocks and bonds
Paying your h.p. demands forever
They’re coming in the morning with a truck to take me home
Someone saved my life tonight, someone saved my life tonight
Someone saved my life tonight, someone saved my life tonight
Someone saved my life tonight
So save your strength and run the field you play alone


----------



## LooseTooth

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Rose Red loves this song! I'm sure you'll get good ju-ju for it



I thought I might'a read it before here. It reminds me of a 'hit' radio staion I would listen to and make 8-track recordings of....

:datingmyself:


----------



## Agee

*Classic!*

Ow she's a Brick-house, she's mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out.
She's a brick-house, that lady's stacked, that's a fact, 
Ain't holdin' nothin' back, ow she's a brick-house, 
Well we're together everybody knows, this is how the story goes.

She knows she's got everything, that a woman needs, to get a man.
How can she lose, with such a youth,
Thirty six, twenty four, thirty six, what a winning hand!

She's a Brick-house, she's mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out.
Yea she's a brick-house, that lady's stacked, 
And that's a fact, aint holdin nothin back, oh she's a brick-house,
Yeah she's the one, the only one, built like an amazon.

The clothes she wears, her sexy ways,
Makes her, ol' man wish, for younger days yeah yeah
She knows she's built, and knows how to please.
Sho' nuff can knock a strong man to his knees.

Cause she's a brick-house, she's mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out.
Oh she's a brick-house, that lady's stacked, and that's a fact, 
Ain't holdin' nothin' back, yeah

Shake it down, shake it down now, shake it down shake it down now
Shake it down, shake it down now, shake it down shake it ooo ga ga
Shake it down, shake it down now, shake it down shake it down now
Shake it down, shake it down now, shake it down shake it shake it

Brick-House - Yeah, she's mighty mighty, just letting it all hang out
Ah what a brick-house, yeah she's the one, the only one, built like an amazon.

Shake it down, shake it down now, shake it down shake it down now
Shake it down, shake it down now, shake it down shake it shake it
Shake it down, shake it down now, shake it down shake it down now
Shake it down, shake it down now, shake it down shake it shake it

BREAK

Oh what a Brick-house, she's mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out.
Yea she's a brick-house, that lady's stacked, that's the fact, 
Ain't holdin' nothin' back, Owww she's a brick-house,
Yea she's the one, the only one, built like a amazon.


----------



## Agee

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I thought I might'a read it before here. It reminds me of a 'hit' radio staion I would listen to and make 8-track recordings of....
> 
> :datingmyself:


:matchbooksrolledupandinsertedinthe8-trackdeck:


----------



## LooseTooth

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yea she's a brick-house, that lady's stacked, that's the fact,
> Ain't holdin' nothin' back, Owww she's a brick-house,
> Yea she's the one, the only one, built like a amazon.




I used to run a small gourmet pizza resteraunt on Pensacola Beach and EVERY night after we closed, we would go to the bar next door, and the house band would play this song ON QUE - EVERY NIGHT - WITHOUT FAIL. After a while I was like


----------



## Agee

*Kickin Fun Song...*

I wanna jump but I'm afraid I'll fall 
I wanna holler but the joint's too small 
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too 
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu 

Call some other's baby that ain't all 
I wanna kiss her but she's way too tall 
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too 
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu 

I wanna squeeze her but I'm way too low 
I would be runnin' but my feets too slow 
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too 
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu 

------ piano ------ 

I wanna squeeze her but I'm way too low 
I would be runnin' but my feets too slow 
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too 
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu 

Baby comin' now I'm hurryin' home 
I know she's leavin' cause I'm takin' too long 
Young man rhythm's got a hold of me too 
I got the rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu


----------



## Agee

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> I used to run a small gourmet pizza resteraunt on Pensacola Beach and EVERY night after we closed, we would go to the bar next door, and the house band would play this song ON QUE - EVERY NIGHT - WITHOUT FAIL. After a while I was like


Can only imagine! 

Have to admit, the early Commodores hit it!


----------



## LooseTooth

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :matchbooksrolledupandinsertedinthe8-trackdeck:




:losingmehere: ... but it is late

and BTW - I have am NOT currently dating myself 

Wait a second, are you talking about jamming stuff in there to get the tracks to line up and play right? If so, I once resembled that remark


----------



## meangirl

Oingo Boingo

Everytime i see you now it makes me feel so bad
Reminds me of the memories i wish i never had
Standing in a crowded room too dark for me to see
Someone's pushing from behind, just leave me room to breathe

And go away from me, just go away
To another time, another place
To another world, another dream
Go away from me...

Walking down the sidewalk in a crowd that doesn't care
Bumping into shoulders every eye is on the street
There's a man with tattered clothes who's cursing at the air
Everyone is slowing down to catch a little peak

(repeat chorus)

Everytime i wake up and i see myself again
Staring in the mirror like a burnt out piece of wood
Searching every feature for a single trace of life
Couldn't find the answer 'cause the mirror never lies

(repeat chorus)


----------



## Agee

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> :losingmehere: ... but it is late
> 
> and BTW - I have am NOT currently dating myself
> 
> Wait a second, are you talking about jamming stuff in there to get the tracks to line up and play right? If so, I once resembled that remark


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Oingo Boingo
> 
> Everytime i see you now it makes me feel so bad
> Reminds me of the memories i wish i never had
> Standing in a crowded room too dark for me to see
> Someone's pushing from behind, just leave me room to breathe


Dig this group! Curious if they still exsist?

One of my favs...
I’m all dressed up with nowhere to go
Walkin’ with a dead man over my shoulder

Waiting for an invitation to arrive
Goin’ to a party where no one’s still alive

Chorus
I was struck by lighting
Walkin’ down the street
I was hit by something last night in my sleep
It’s a dead man’s party
Who could ask for more
Everybody’s comin’, leave your body at the door
Leave your body and soul at the door . . .
(don’t run away it’s only me)

All dressed up with nowhere to go
Walkin’ with a dead man
Waitin’ for an invitation to arrive
With a dead man . . . dead man . . .

Got my best suit and my tie
Shiny silver dollar on either eye
I hear the chauffeur comin’ to the door
Says there’s room for maybe just one more . . .

Chorus

Don’t run away it’s only me
Don’t be afraid of what you can’t see
Don’t run away it’s only me . . .


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Dig this group! Curious if they still exsist?
> 
> One of my favs...
> I’m all dressed up with nowhere to go
> Walkin’ with a dead man over my shoulder
> 
> Waiting for an invitation to arrive
> Goin’ to a party where no one’s still alive
> 
> Chorus
> I was struck by lighting
> Walkin’ down the street
> I was hit by something last night in my sleep
> It’s a dead man’s party
> Who could ask for more
> Everybody’s comin’, leave your body at the door
> Leave your body and soul at the door . . .
> (don’t run away it’s only me)



I like them too!  not sure if they are still around though?!

This is one of my faves too:
Everybody says they wanna be my friend
Gimme that smile all over again
Shut your mouth now and give it a rest now
Come on baby now and kiss my ass
Cause i'm crying, over again.

Everybody tells me that this is it
I'm telling you baby, it don't mean ####.
I'm sorry i've started to sound real crass now,
Come on, come on, come on, come on come on baby,

(chorus)
Well come on little baby
Won't you cut the chitter chatter
Come sit here on daddy's lap and won't you tell me what's the matter.
Come on everybody, mix your vinegar with honey
Make your future so exciting if you'd only stop your whining.

I'm a first class son of a #####
How i'd really like to grant your wish
I'm afraid little darling, it just won't pass
Now, come on baby now and kiss my ass
Cause i'm crying over again.

You're pushing too hard, you're pushing on me
You're pushing too hard, _____________________
You're pushing too hard, you're pushing too hard on me

Oh i really want to have some fun, _________________________

You're pushing too hard (5 times)
Over and over (5 times)

(chorus)

I'm so excited i can barely speak
If you show me a chicken, i'll show you a geek.
You've heard all about my dubious past now
Come on baby now and kiss my ass

Cause i'm crying, over and over and over again.
(repeat)


----------



## morganj614

*just heard...slow dancin' oldie*

*I gotta take a little time
A little time to think things over
I better read between the lines
In case I need it when I’m older

Now this mountain I must climb
Feels like a world upon my shoulders
I through the clouds I see love shine
It keeps me warm as life grows colder

In my life there’s been heartache and pain
I don’t know if I can face it again
Can’t stop now, I’ve traveled so far
To change this lonely life

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
I wanna feel what love is
I know you can show me

I’m gonna take a little time
A little time to look around me
I’ve got nowhere left to hide
It looks like love has finally found me

In my life there’s been heartache and pain
I don’t know if I can face it again
I can’t stop now, I’ve traveled so far
To change this lonely life

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
I wanna feel what love is
I know you can show me

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
And I wanna feel, I want to feel what love is
And I know, I know you can show me

Let’s talk about love
I wanna know what love is, the love that you feel inside
I want you to show me, and I’m feeling so much love
I wanna feel what love is, no, you just cannot hide
I know you can show me, yeah

I wanna know what love is, let’s talk about love
I want you to show me, I wanna feel it too
I wanna feel what love is, I want to feel it too
And I know and I know, I know you can show me
Show me love is real, yeah
I wanna know what love is...*


----------



## morganj614

*one more Foreigner*

*Search through the years
And you wipe away the tears
To find a woman, not a girl
Just that feeling, like the beginning of the world

Beginning of the world

And your love flows down like a river
’til it reaches down to the sea
And it’s then you start to thinking
Will the water, will the water cover me? 

Woman oh woman
Don’t bury me alive
Just make me feel I’ve the right to survive
Woman oh woman
I hope that you can see
This is nothing like our love was meant to be
Love was meant to be

You search through the years
And you wipe away the tears
To find a woman, not a girl
But a feeling, like the beginning of the world

Woman oh woman
Don’t bury me alive
Just make me feel I’ve the right to survive
Woman oh woman
I hope that you can see
This is nothing like our love was meant to be

Woman oh woman
Woman oh woman
Woman oh woman
Woman oh woman*


----------



## jazz lady

seals & crofts

Life, so they say, is but a game and we let it slip away.
Love, like the Autumn sun, should be dyin' but it's only just begun.
Like the twilight in the road up ahead, they don't see just where we're goin'.
And all the secrets in the Universe, whisper in our ears
And all the years will come and go, take us up, always up.
We may never pass this way again. We may never pass this way again.
We may never pass this way again.

Dreams, so they say, are for the fools and they let 'em drift away.
Peace, like the silent dove, should be flyin' but it's only just begun.
Like Columbus in the olden days, we must gather all our courage.
Sail our ships out on the open sea. Cast away our fears
And all the years will come and go, and take us up, always up.
We may never pass this way again. We may never pass this way again.
We may never pass this way again.

So, I wanna laugh while the laughin' is easy. I wanna cry if it makes it worthwhile.
We may never pass this way again, that's why I want it with you.
'Cause, you make me feel like I'm more than a friend. Like I'm the journey and you're the journey's end.
We may never pass this way again, that's why I want it with you, baby.

We may never pass this way again. We may never pass this way again.
We may never pass this way again. We may never pass this way again.


----------



## jazz lady

more seals & crofts


Darlin' if you want me to be closer to you, get closer to me.
Darlin' if you want me to be closer to you, get closer to me.
Darlin' if you want me to love, love only you, then love only me.
Darlin' if you want me to see, see only you, then see only me.

[Boy:] There's a line, I can't cross over. It's no good for me and it's no good for you.
[Girl:] And there's a feelin', deep down inside me. I can't explain it and you're wondering why.
You say we've been like strangers, but I'm not the others you can wrap 'round your fingers.

Darlin' if you want me to be closer to you, get closer to me.
Darlin' if you want me to be closer to you, get closer to me.
Darlin' if you want me to love, love only you, then love only me.
Darlin' if you want me to see, see only you, then see only me.

[Boy:] There's a time, I when I would come runnin'. I'd drop everything for the touch of your hand in mine.
[Girl:] You were blind and now you regret it, 'cause I can't forget it. It's locked in my mind.
And I can't go on livin' day to day wondering if we'll be here tomorrow.
People change and you're changin'. And I've given you my all, there's no more to borrow.

Darlin' if you want me to be closer to you, get closer to me.
Darlin' if you want me to be closer to you, get closer to me.
Darlin' if you want me to love, love only you, then love only me.
Darlin' if you want me to see, see only you, then see only me.


----------



## morganj614

*Erasure..chair dancing at work..lol*

I try to discover
A little something to make me sweeter
Oh baby refrain from breaking my heart
I’m so in love with you
I’ll be forever blue
That you give me no reason
Why you’re making me work so hard

That you give me no
That you give me no
That you give me no
That you give me no

Soul, I hear you calling
Oh baby please give a little respect to me

And if I should falter
Would you open your arms out to me
We can make love not war
And live at peace in our hearts
I’m so in love with you
I’ll be forever blue
What religion or reason
Could drive a man to forsake his lover

Don’t you tell me no
Don’t you tell me no
Don’t you tell me no
Don’t you tell me no

Soul, I hear you calling
Oh baby please give a little respect to me

I’m so in love with you
I’ll be forever blue
That you give me no reason
You know you’re making me work so hard

That you give me no
That you give me no
That you give me no
That you give me no

Soul, I hear you calling
Oh baby please give a little respect to me

Soul, I hear you calling
Oh baby please give a little respect


----------



## jazz lady

*haven't heard this on in a LONG time...eddie rabbitt...*

Well, the midnight headlight
Find you on a rainy night
Steep grade up ahead
Slow me down makin' no time
I gotta keep rollin'
Those windshield wipers
Slappin' out a tempo
Keepin' perfect rhythm
With the song on the radio
Gotta keep rollin'

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me
Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a sunny day

Well the truck stop cutie
Comin' on to me
Tried to talk me into a ride
Said I wouldnt be sorry
But she was just a baby
Ah, waitress pour me another cup of coffee
Pop me down jack me up
Shoot me out flyin' down the highway
Lookin' for the morning

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me
Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a sunny day

[Instrumental Interlude]

Well, the midnight headlight
Find you on a rainy night
Steep grade up ahead
Slow me down makin' no time
I gotta keep rollin'
Those windshield wipers
Slappin' out a tempo
Keepin' perfect rhythm
With the song on the radio
Gotta keep rollin'

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me
Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a sunny day

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me
Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a sunny day, yeah

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me



<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## StarCat

*

Husslers shootin' eightball
Throwin' darts at the wall
Feelin' damn near 10 ft. tall
Here she comes, Lord help us all
Ol' T.W.'s girlfriend done slapped him outta his chair
Poor ole boy, it ain't his fault
It's so hard not to stare

At that honky tonk badonkadonk
Keepin' perfect rhythm
Make ya wanna swing along
Got it goin' on
Like Donkey Kong
And whoo-wee
Shut my mouth, slap your grandma
There outta be a law
Get the Sheriff on the phone
Lord have mercy, how's she even get them britches on
That honky tonk badonkadonk
(Aww son)

Now Honey, you can't blame her
For what her mama gave her
It ain't right to hate her
For workin' that money-maker
Band shuts down at two
But we're hangin' out till three
We hate to see her go
But love to watch her leave

With that honky tonk badonkadonk
Keepin' perfect rhythm
Make ya wanna swing along
Got it goin' on
Like Donkey Kong
And whoo-wee
Shut my mouth, slap your grandma
There outta be a law
Get the Sheriff on the phone
Lord have mercy, how's she even get them britches on
With that honky tonk badonkadonk
(Ooh, that's what I'm talkin' bout right there, honey)

We don't care bout the drinkin'
Barely listen to the band
Our hands, they start a shakin'
When she gets the urge to dance
Drivin' everybody crazy
You think you fell in love
Boys, you better keep your distance
You can look but you can't touch

That honkey tonk badonkadonk
Keepin' perfect rhythm
Make ya wanna swing along
Got it goin' on
Like Donkey Kong
And whoo-wee
Shut my mouth, slap your grandma
There outta be a law
Get the Sheriff on the phone
Lord have mercy, how's she even get them britches on
That honky tonk badonkadonk

That honky tonk badonkadonk
Yeah, that honky tonk badonkadonk*


----------



## jazz lady

StarCat said:
			
		

> *Husslers shootin' eightball*
> *Throwin' darts at the wall*
> *Feelin' damn near 10 ft. tall*
> *Here she comes, Lord help us all*
> *Ol' T.W.'s girlfriend done slapped him outta his chair*
> *Poor ole boy, it ain't his fault*
> *It's so hard not to stare*
> 
> *At that honky tonk badonkadonk*


   

Gee, WHY does this sound soooooooo familiar?


----------



## StarCat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Gee, WHY does this sound soooooooo familiar?


you like it?


----------



## jazz lady

StarCat said:
			
		

> you like it?


Let's just say I've lived it.


----------



## jazz lady

You look a little lonely, babe, a little blue
You know you're not the only one, I'm lonely too
I been surviving just day by day
I had some dreams but they all blew away

And then I saw your face across a crowded room
My heart missed a beat, oh, did you feel it too
To trust someone you just gotta be bold
The wall that you're building is crumbling, oh

Why don't we break it down
Why don't we break it down, pretty baby
It's gonna, it's gonna take
Take just one kiss, just one kiss
It's gonna, it's gonna take
Take just one kiss
To break it down

You look a little lonely, babe, a little blue
I said you're not the only one, I'm lonely too
I can't deny my heart anymore
You give me a feeling that I can't ignore

You try to play it safe, but you're not really shy
You try to look away, but I caught your eye
You can't hide, it's all over your face
The barrier between us is losing its place

Why don't we break it down
Why don't we break it down, pretty baby
It's gonna, it's gonna take
Take just one kiss, just one kiss
It's gonna, it's gonna take,
Take just one kiss, yeah just one kiss,
It's gonna, it's gonna take
Take just one kiss
To break it down

Why don't we break it down
Why don't we break it down, pretty baby
It's gonna, it's gonna take
Take just one kiss, just one kiss
It's gonna, it's gonna take,
Take just one kiss,
To break it, break it down

It's gonna, it's gonna take
Take just one kiss, yeah just one kiss,
It's gonna, it's gonna take,
Take just one kiss,
To break it, break it down,
It's gonna, it's gonna take,
Take just one kiss,
Just one kiss.......
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

I heard you call my name
Why do you sit in silence
When there's a whole world waiting
Between these islands

I lay my love down to make you this bridge
But when the tide runs out
I'm still at the water's edge

There's a deep deep ocean
I want to find out what you hide inside of that
Deep deep ocean
What's it take for you to be satisfied

You walk alone at night
So secretive and quiet
I hear the roar of your heartbeat
So why do you deny it

Hold me and show me my love can't be wrong
And I'll be swept away
By the storm beneath your calm

There's a deep deep ocean
I want to find out what you hide inside of that
Deep deep ocean
What's it take for you to be satisfied
If you keep holdin' back emotion
One of us might drown in this deep deep ocean

What's it gonna take
What's it gonna be
When you gonna break and open up to me
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## LooseTooth

GOOD NIGHT, SWEETHEART
Guy Lombardo
(Ray Noble, Jimmy Campbell, Reg Connelly, and Rudy Vallee)

Good night, sweetheart, till we meet tomorrow. 
Good night, sweetheart, sleep will banish sorrow.

Tears and parting may make us forlorn, 
But with the dawn, a new day is born.

So I'll say good night, sweetheart, though I'm not beside you, 
Good night, sweetheart, still me love will guide you,

Dreams enfold you in each one I'll hold you. 
Good night, sweetheart, good night.


----------



## jazz lady

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> Good night, sweetheart, till we meet tomorrow.
> Good night, sweetheart, sleep will banish sorrow.
> 
> Tears and parting may make us forlorn,
> But with the dawn, a new day is born.
> 
> So I'll say good night, sweetheart, though I'm not beside you,
> Good night, sweetheart, still me love will guide you,
> 
> Dreams enfold you in each one I'll hold you.
> Good night, sweetheart, good night.


What a sweet song!  

One for you:

Goodnight my love.
Pleasant dreams, sleep tight my love
May tomorrow be sunny and bright
And bring you closer to me

Before you go, please be honest (please remember)
I need you so
And this love that I have for you
Will never grow cold

If you should wake, in the still of the night
Please have no fear for I'll be there
You know I care
Please give your love to me dear, only

Goodnight my love.
Pleasant dreams, sleep tight my love
May tomorrow be sunny and bright
And bring you closer to me

Before you go, please remember
I need you so
And this love that I have for you
Will never grow cold

Goodnight
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## LooseTooth




----------



## jazz lady

*creed...*

When I’m dreaming I’m guided to another world
Time and time again
At sunrise I fight to stay asleep
Cause I don’t want to leave the comfort of this place
Cause there’s a hunger, longing to escape
From the life I live when I’m awake

So lets go there
Lets make our escape
Come on; let’s go there
Lets ask can we stay? 

Can you take me higher? 
To the place where blind men see
Can you take me higher? 
To the place with golden streets

Although I would like our world to change
It helps me to appreciate
Those nights and those dreams
But my friend I’d sacrifice all those nights
If I could make the earth and my dreams the same

The only difference is
To let love replace all our hate
So lets go there
Lets make our escape
Come on
Lets go there lets ask can we stay

Can you take me higher? 
To the place where blind men see
Can you take me higher? 
To the place with golden streets

Lets go there
Lets go there
Lets go there
Lets ask can we stay

Up high I feel like I’m alive for the very first time
Sat up high I’m strong enough to take these dreams
And make them mine
Up high I feel like I’m alive for the very first time
Sat up high I’m strong enough to take these dreams
And make them mine


Can you take me higher? 
To the place where blind men see
Can you take me higher? 
To the place with golden streets
Can you take me higher? 
To the place where blind men see
Can you take me higher? 
To the place with golden streets


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> When I’m dreaming I’m guided to another world
> Time and time again
> At sunrise I fight to stay asleep
> Cause I don’t want to leave the comfort of this place
> Cause there’s a hunger, longing to escape
> From the life I live when I’m awake
> 
> So lets go there
> Lets make our escape
> Come on; let’s go there
> Lets ask can we stay?
> 
> Can you take me higher?
> To the place where blind men see
> Can you take me higher?
> To the place with golden streets
> 
> Although I would like our world to change
> It helps me to appreciate
> Those nights and those dreams
> But my friend I’d sacrifice all those nights
> If I could make the earth and my dreams the same
> 
> The only difference is
> To let love replace all our hate
> So lets go there
> Lets make our escape
> Come on
> Lets go there lets ask can we stay
> 
> Can you take me higher?
> To the place where blind men see
> Can you take me higher?
> To the place with golden streets
> 
> Lets go there
> Lets go there
> Lets go there
> Lets ask can we stay
> 
> Up high I feel like I’m alive for the very first time
> Sat up high I’m strong enough to take these dreams
> And make them mine
> Up high I feel like I’m alive for the very first time
> Sat up high I’m strong enough to take these dreams
> And make them mine
> 
> 
> Can you take me higher?
> To the place where blind men see
> Can you take me higher?
> To the place with golden streets
> Can you take me higher?
> To the place where blind men see
> Can you take me higher?
> To the place with golden streets



Hi Jazz!  I love this one!


----------



## tomchamp

RUNNIN' DOWN A DREAM


It was a beautiful day, 
the sun beat down 
I had the radio on, I was 
drivin' 
The trees went by, me and 
Del were singin' 
Little Runaway, I was 
flyin' 

Yeah runnin' down a dream 
That never would come to 
me 
Workin' on a mystery, 
goin' wherever it leads 
I'm runnin' down a dream 

I felt so good, like 
anything was possible 
I hit cruise control and 
rubbed my eyes 
The last three days the 
rain was unstoppable 
It was always cold, no 
sun shine 

Yeah runnin' down a dream 
That never would come to 
me 
Workin' on a mystery, 
goin' wherever it leads 
I'm runnin' down a dream 

I rolled on as the sky 
grew dark 
I put the pedal down to 
make some time 
There's something good 
waitin' down this road 
I'm pickin' up whatever 
is mine 

Yeah runnin' down a dream 
That never would come to 
me 
Workin' on a mystery, 
goin' wherever it leads 
I'm runnin' down a dream 

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## meangirl

Time For Me to Fly

I’ve been around for you
I’ve been up and down for you
But I just can’t get any relief
I’ve swallowed my pride for you
I’ve lived and lied for you
But you still make me feel like a thief

You got me stealin’ your love away
’cause you never give it
Peeling the years away
And we can’t relive it
I make you laugh
And you make me cry
I believe it’s time for me to fly

You said we’d work it out
You said that you had no doubt
That deep down we were really in love
Oh, but I’m tired of holding on
To a feeling I know is gone
I do believe that I’ve had enough

I’ve had enough of the falseness
Of a worn out relation
Enough of the jealousy
And the intoleration
I make you laugh
And you make me cry
I believe it’s time for me to fly

{refrain} time for me to fly
Oh, I’ve got to set myself free
Time for me to fly
And that’s just how it’s got to be
I know it hurts to say goodbye
But it’s time for me to fly

Oh, don’t you know it’s...
{refrain}

It’s time for me to fly
{repeat to end}


----------



## tomchamp




----------



## tomchamp

There was a girl I knew 
She said she cared about me 
She tried to make my world 
The way she thought it should be 
Yeah we were desperate then 
To have each other to hold 
But love is a long long road 
Yeah love is a long long road 

There were so many times 
I would wake up at noon 
Yeah, with my head spinning 'round 
I would wait for the moon 
And give her one more chance 
To try and save my soul 
But love is a long long road 
Yeah love is a long long road 

Some things are hard to give up 
Some things are hard to let go 
Some things are never enough 
I guess I only can hope 
For maybe one more chance 
To try and save my soul 
But love is a long long road 
Yeah love is a long long road 

Love is a long long road 
Y eah love is a long long road 
Oh, it's a long long road 

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Hi Jazz! I love this one!


Hi meangirl!  Listening to Creed tonight after hearing this song at The Pub.  Good stuff.  



> I make you laugh
> And you make me cry
> I believe it’s time for me to fly


Oh, does THAT one bring back memories.  I used that song to break up with my boyfriend way back when.  I must have listened to it a hundred times to get all the words down right.  Ah, the idiocy of youth.


----------



## jazz lady

*more creed...*

When I’m all alone
And no one else is there
Waiting by the phone
To remind me
I’m still here

When shadows paint the scenes
Where spotlights used to fall
And I’m left wondering
Is it really worth it all? 

There’s a peace inside us all
Let it be your friend
It will help you carry on in the end
There’s a peace inside us all

Life can hold you down
When you’re not looking up
Can’t you hear the sound? 
Hearts beating out loud

Although the names change
Inside we’re all the same
Why can’t we tear down these walls? 
To show the scars we’re covering

There’s a peace
There’s a peace inside us all
Let it be oh, can’t it be your friend?


----------



## tomchamp

:guitar:  :guitar: 


She's a good girl, loves her mama
Loves Jesus and America too
She's a good girl, is crazy 'bout Elvis
Loves horses and her boyfriend too

It's a long day living in Reseda
There's a freeway runnin' through the yard
And I'm a bad boy cos I don't even miss her
I'm a bad boy for breakin her heart

Now I'm free, free fallin'
Yeah I'm free, free fallin'

All the vampires walkin' through the valley 
Move west down Ventura Boulevard
And all the bad boys are standing in the shadows
And the good girls are home with broken hearts

Now I'm free, free fallin'
Yeah I'm free, free fallin'

(backing vocals)
Free fallin', now I'm, free fallin', now I'm
Free fallin', now I'm, free fallin', now I'm

I wanna glide down over Mullholland
I wanna write her name in the sky
Gonna free fall out into nothin'
Gonna leave this world for a while

(with backing vocals)
Now I'm free, free fallin'
Yeah I'm free, free fallin'

(with backing vocals)
Yeah I'm free, free fallin' OH
Free falling
Yeah I'm free, OH free fallin'


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hi meangirl!  Listening to Creed tonight after hearing this song at The Pub.  Good stuff.
> 
> Oh, does THAT one bring back memories.  I used that song to break up with my boyfriend way back when.  I must have listened to it a hundred times to get all the words down right.  Ah, the idiocy of youth.



I love Creed...one of my faves for sure.    

Yeah, I'm sitting here listening to old 80's music and it sure does bring back memories.  REO Speedwagon, Foreigner all them old ones...     I love them all...


----------



## tomchamp

Well I won't back down, no I won't back down 
You can stand me up at the gates of hell 
But I won't back down 

No I'll stand my ground, won't be turned around 
And I'll keep this world from draggin' me down 
Gonna stand my ground and I won't back down 

Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out 
Hey I will stand my ground 
And I won't back down. 

Well I know what's right, I got just one life 
In a world that keeps on pushin' me around 
But I'll stand my ground and I won't back down 

Hey baby there ain't no easy way out 
Hey I will stand my ground 
And I won't back down 
No, I won't back down 

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Baby you come knocking on my front door
Same old line you used to use before
I said, "Yeah, well what am I supposed to do?"
I didn't know what I was getting into

So you've had a little trouble in town
Now you're keeping some demon down
Stop draggin' my, stop draggin' my
Stop draggin' my heart around

It's hard to think about what you've wanted
It's hard to think about what you've lost
This doesn't have to be the big get even
This doesn't have to be anything at all

I know you really want to tell me good-bye
I know you really want to be your own girl

Baby, you could never look me in the eye
Yeah, you buckle with the weight of the words
Stop draggin' my, stop draggin' my
Stop draggin' my heart around

There's people running 'round loose in the world
Ain't got nothin' better to do
Than make a meal of some bright-eyed kid
You need someone looking after you
I know you really want to tell me good-bye
I know you really want to be your own girl

Baby, you could never look me in the eye
Yeah, you buckle with the weight of the words
Stop draggin' my, stop draggin' my
Stop draggin' my heart around
Stop draggin' my heart around

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

*I'm sure posted before...But a favorite!*

Charlie Daniels...

People say I'm no-good,
And crazy as a loon.
I get stoned in the morning, 
I get drunk in the afternoon.
Kinda like my old blue tick hound, 
I like to lay around in the shade,
An', I ain't got no money,
But I damn sure got it made.

'Cos I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',
If I can't get it on my own.
If you don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.

Preacher man talkin' on the TV,
He's a-puttin' down the rock 'n' roll.
He wants me to send a donation,'Cos he's worried about my soul.
He said: "Jesus walked on the water,"And I know that is true,
But sometimes I think that preacher man,
Would like to do a little walkin', too.

But I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',
If I can't get it on my own.
You don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.

Instrumental Break.

A poor girl wants to marry, And a rich girl wants to flirt.
A rich man goes to college,And a poor man goes to work.
A drunkard wants another drink of wine,And a politician wants a vote.
I don't want much of nothin' at all,But I will take another toke.

'Cos I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',If I can't get it on my own.
If you don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.


----------



## tomchamp

Hey Air..I wish I had a buck for every repeat I got hear!


----------



## meangirl

My favorite Charlie Daniels 



The devil went down to Georgia, he was looking for a soul to steal.
He was in a bind 'cos he was way behind: he was willin' to make a deal.
When he came across this young man sawin' on a fiddle and playin' it hot.
And the devil jumped upon a hickory stump and said: "Boy let me tell you what: 
"I bet you didn't know it, but I'm a fiddle player too. 
"And if you'd care to take a dare, I'll make a bet with you.
"Now you play a pretty good fiddle, boy, but give the devil his due:
"I bet a fiddle of gold against your soul, 'cos I think I'm better than you."
The boy said: "My name's Johnny and it might be a sin,
"But I'll take your bet, your gonna regret, 'cos I'm the best that's ever been."

Johnny you rosin up your bow and play your fiddle hard.
'Cos hells broke loose in Georgia and the devil deals it hard.
And if you win you get this shiny fiddle made of gold.
But if you lose, the devil gets your soul. 

The devil opened up his case and he said: "I'll start this show."
And fire flew from his fingertips as he resined up his bow. 
And he pulled the bow across his strings and it made an evil hiss. 
Then a band of demons joined in and it sounded something like this.
When the devil finished, Johnny said: "Well you're pretty good ol' son.
"But if you'll sit down in that chair, right there, and let me show you how its done." 

Fire on the moun, run boys, run.
The devil's in the house of the risin' sun.
Chicken in the bread pin, pickin' out dough.
"Granny, does your dog bite?"
"No, child, no."

The devil bowed his head because he knew that he'd been beat.
He laid that golden fiddle on the ground at Johnny's feet.
Johnny said: "Devil just come on back if you ever want to try again.
"I told you once, you son of a #####, I'm the best that's ever been."

And he played fire on the mount, run boys, run.
The devil's in the house of the risin' sun.
Chicken in the bread pin pickin' out dough.
"Granny, does your dog bite?"
"No, child, no."


----------



## meangirl

One Lonely Night


You and your baby had some words today
Til not another word was left to say
I see that grin boy
Maybe you think you’ll win boy
Until the sun goes down and once again boy

One lonely night
One lonely night
That’s all it takes to completely break you

They say it’s darkest right before the dawn
But oh those darkest hours can be so long
You’re feelin’ strong boy
Tellin’ yourself she’s wrong boy
But how much longer can this night go on boy

(chorus)

Ooh she’s such a good find
Have you gone and lost your mind
You should know she’s one of a kind


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Charlie Daniels...
> 
> 'Cos I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',If I can't get it on my own.
> If you don't like the way I'm livin',
> You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.


  My absolute favorite song of theirs.


----------



## LooseTooth

i've been looking so long at these pictures of
you that i almost beleive that they're real i've
been living so long with my pictures of you that
i almost believe that the pictures are all i can
feel

remembering you standing quiet in the rain as
i ran to your heart to be near and we kissed as
the sky fell in holding you close how i always
held close in your fear remembering you
running soft through the night you were bigger
and brigther than the snow and
screamed at the make-beleive screamed at the
sky and you finally found all your courage to
let it all go

remembering you fallen into my arms crying
for the death of your heart you were stone
white so delicate lost in the cold you were
always so lost in the dark remembering you
how you used to be slow drowned you were
angels so much more than everything oh hold
for the last time then slip away quietly open
my eyes but i never see anything

if only i had thought of the right words i could
have hold on to your heart if only i'd thought of
the right words i wouldn't be breaking apart all
my pictures of you

Looking So long at these pictures of you but i
never hold on to your heart looking so  long for
the words to be true but always just breaking
apart my pictures of you

there was nothing in the world that i ever
wanted more than to feel you deep in my heart
there was nothing in the world that i ever
wanted more than to never feel the breaking
apart all my pictures of you


----------



## meangirl

Air Supply 

I know just how to whisper,
And I know just how to cry;
I know just where to find the answers;
And I know just how to lie.
I know just how to fake it,
And I know just how to scheme;
I know just when to face the truth,
And then I know just when to dream.
And I know just where to touch you,
And I know just what to prove;
I know when to pull you closer,
And I know when to let you loose.
And I know the night is fading,
And I know that time’s gonna fly;
And I’m never gonna tell you everything
I’ve got to tell you,
But I know I’ve got to give it a try.
And I know the roads to riches,
And I know the ways to fame;
I know all the rules
And then I know how to break ’em
And I always know the name of the game.

But I don’t know how to leave you,
And I’ll never let you fall;
And I don’t know how you do it,
Making love out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all,
(making love)
Out of nothing at all,
(making love)
Out of nothing at all,
(making love)
Out of nothing at all,
(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all.

Every time I see you all the rays of the sun
Are streaming through the waves in your hair;
And every star in the sky is taking aim
At your eyes like a spotlight,
The beating of my heart is a drum, and it’s lost
And it’s looking for a rhythm like you.
You can take the darkness from the pit of the night
And turn into a beacon burning endlessly bright.
I’ve got to follow it, ’cause everything I know, well it’s nothing till I give it to you.

I can make the run or stumble,
I can make the final block;
And I can make every tackle, at the sound of the whistle,
I can make all the stadiums rock.
I can make tonight forever,
Or I can make it disappear by the dawn;
And I can make you every promise that has ever been made,
And I can make all your demons be gone.

But I’m never gonna make it without you,
Do you really want to see me crawl? 
And I’m never gonna make it like you do,
Making love out of nothing at all.

(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)
Out of nothing at all
(making love)


----------



## meangirl

Meat Loaf 

Baby we can talk all night
But that ain’t getting us nowhere
I told you everything I possibly can
There’s nothing left inside of here
And maybe you can cry all night
But that’ll never change the way that I feel
The snow is really piling up outside
I wish you wouldn’t make me leave here

I poured it on and I poured it out
I tried to show you just how much I care
I’m tired of words and I’m too hoarse to shout
But you’ve been cold to me so long
I’m crying icicles instead of tears

And all I can do is keep on telling you
I want you
I need you
But -- there ain’t no way I’m ever gonna love you
Now don’t be sad
’cause two out of three ain’t bad
Now don’t be sad
’cause two out of three ain’t bad

You’ll never find your gold on a sandy beach
You’ll never drill for oil on a city street
I know you’re looking for a ruby in a mountain of rocks
But there ain’t no coupe de ville hiding at the bottom of a cracker jack box

I can’t lie
I can’t tell you that I’m something I’m not
No matter how I try
I’ll never be able
To give you something
Something that I just haven’t got

There’s only one girl that I will ever love
And that was so many years ago
And though I know I’ll never get her out of my heart
She never loved me back
Ooh I know
I remember how she left me on a stormy night
She kissed me and got out of our bed
And though I pleaded and I begged her not to walk out that door
She packed her bags and turned right away

And she kept on telling me
She kept on telling me
She kept on telling me
I want you
I need you
But there ain’t no way I’m ever gonna love you
Now don’t be sad
’cause two out of three ain’t bad
I want you
I need you
But there ain’t no way I’m ever gonna love you
Now don’t be sad
’cause two out of three ain’t bad
Don’t be sad
’cause two out of three ain’t bad

Baby we can talk all night
But that ain’t getting us nowhere


----------



## tomchamp

I must've dreamed a thousand dreams
Been haunted by a million screams
But I can hear the marching feet
They're moving into the street.

Now did you read the news today
They say the danger's gone away
But I can see the fire's still alight
There burning into the night.

There's too many men
Too many people
Making too many problems
And not much love to go round
Can't you see
This is a land of confusion.

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth living in.

Ooh Superman where are you now
When everything's gone wrong somehow
The men of steel, the men of power
Are losing control by the hour.

This is the time
This is the place
So we look for the future
But there's not much love to go round
Tell me why, this is a land of confusion.

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth living in.

I remember long ago -
Ooh when the sun was shining
Yes and the stars were bright
All through the night
And the sound of your laughter
As I held you tight
So long ago -

I won't be coming home tonight
My generation will put it right
We're not just making promises
That we know, we'll never keep.

Too many men
There's too many people
Making too many problems
And not much love to go round
Can't you see
This is a land of confusion.

Now this is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth fighting for.

This is the world we live in
And these are the names we're given
Stand up and let's start showing
Just where our lives are going to.


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Need I say I love you
Need I say I care
Need I say that emotion's,
Something we don't share
I don't want to be sitting here
Trying to deceive you
Cos you know I know baby
That I don't wanna go.

We cannot live together
We cannot live apart
That's the situation
I've known it from the start
Every time that I look at you
I can see the future
Cos you know I know babe
That I don't wanna go.

Throwing it all away
Throwing it all away
Is there nothing that I can say
To make you change your mind
I watch the world go round and round
And see mine turning upside down
You're throwing it all away.

Now who will light up the darkness
Who will hold your hand
Who will find you the answers
When you don't understand
Why should I have to be the one
Who has to convince you
Cos you know I know baby
That I don't wanna go.

Someday you'll be sorry
Someday when you're free
Memories will remind you
That our love was meant to be
Late at night when you call my name
The only sound you'll hear
Is the sound of your voice calling
Calling after me.

Just throwing it all away
Throwing it all away
There's nothing I can say
We're throwing it all away
Yes we're throwing it all away...


 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Stay with me,
My love I hope you'll always be
Right here by my side if ever I need you
Oh my love

In your arms,
I feel so safe and so secure
Everyday is such a perfect day to spend
Alone with you

I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year

With the dark,
Oh I see so very clearly now
All my fears are drifting by me so slowly now
Fading away

I can say
The night is long but you are here
Close at hand, oh I'm better for the smile you give
And while I live

I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year there will be

I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year...


----------



## tomchamp

Look up on the wall, there on the floor,
Under the pillow, behind the door.
There's a crack in the mirror.
Somewhere there's a hole in a window-pane.
Do you think I'm to blame?
Tell me do you think I'm to blame?

(When they do it) you're never there.
(When they show it) you stop and stare.
(Abacab) He's in anywhere.
(Abacab)

If you're wrapping up the world
'Cos you've taken someone elses girl,
When they turn on the pillow,
Even when they answer the telephone,
Don't you think that by now,
Tell me, don't you think that by now.

(When they do it) you're never there.
(When they show it) you stop and stare.
(Abacab) He's in anywhere.
(Abacab) Doesn't really care.

you want it, you got it, you gotta go
you want it, you got it, now you know

It's an illusion, It's a game,
Or reflection of someone else's name.
When you wake in the morning,
Wake and find you're covered in cellophane.

Well, there's a hole in there somewhere.
Yeah, there's a hole in there somewhere.
Baby, there's a hole in there somewhere.
Now there's a hole in there somewhere.

(When they do it) you're never there.
(When they show it) you stop and stare.
(Abacab) he's in anywhere.
(Abacab)


----------



## jazz lady

*one last one from creed...*

and off to dreamland for jazz...

You always reached out to me and
Helped me believe
All those memories we share
I will cherish every one of them
The truth of it is there’s a right way to live
And you showed me
So now you live on in the words of a song
You’re a melody

You stand here with me now

Just when fear blinded me
You taught me to dream
I’ll give you everything I am
And still fall short of
What you’ve done for me
In this life that I live
I hope I can give love unselfishly
I’ve learned the world is bigger than me
You’re my daily dose of reality

You stand here with me now

On and on we sing
On and on we sing this song

’cause you stand here with me


G'night all!


----------



## meangirl

Goodnight Jazzy!


----------



## meangirl

The J. Geils Band

Love Stinks 

You love her 
But she loves him 
And he loves somebody else 
You just can't win 
And so it goes 
Till the day you die 
This thing they call love 
It's gonna make you cry 
I've had the blues 
The reds and the pinks 
One thing for sure 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 

Two by two and side by side 
Love's gonna find you yes it is 
You just can't hide 
You'll hear it call 
Your heart will fall 
Then love will fly 
It's gonna soar 
I don't care for any casanova thing 
All I can say is 
Love stinks 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 

I've been through diamonds 
I've been through minks 
I've been through it all 
Love stinks 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah


----------



## tomchamp

Nights in white satin, never reaching the end,
Letters I've written, never meaning to send.
Beauty I'd always missed with these eyes before.
Just what the truth is, I can't say anymore.

'Cos I love you, yes I love you, oh how I love you.

Gazing at people, some hand in hand,
Just what I'm going through they can't understand.
Some try to tell me, thoughts they cannot defend,
Just what you want to be, you will be in the end.

And I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.

Nights in white satin, never reaching the end,
Letters I've written, never meaning to send.
Beauty I've always missed, with these eyes before.
Just what the truth is, I can't say anymore.

'Cos I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.
'Cos I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.

Breath deep 
The gathering gloom
Watch lights fade 
From every room
Bedsitter people 
Look back and lament
Another day's useless 
Energy spent

Impassioned lovers
Wrestle as one 
Lonely man cries for love
And has none
New mother picks up 
And suckles her son
Senior citizens 
Wish they were young

Cold hearted orb
That rules the night
Removes the colours
From our sight
Red is gray and 
Yellow white
But we decide
Which is right 
And 
Which is an Illusion
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## StarCat

She likes adventure with security
And more than one man can provide
She planned adventure feeling sure that he
Would not be home 'till after five
He turned on the lights and turned them off again
And said the one thing he could say

All these years
Where have I been
Well I've been down the rode to work and home again
And I'm still here
Untill I'm gone
Don't you rub it in too hard that I've been wrong
All these years

She said, "You're not the man you used to be"
He said, "Neither is this guy"
She said, "There's some things you refuse to see
But I guess sometimes so do I"
She made no excuse why she was lying there
She said the one thing she could say

All these years
What have I done
I made your supper and your daughter and your son
Still I'm here
And still confused
But I can finally see how much I stand to lose
All these years

I'm still here
And so confused
But I can finally see how much I stand to lose
All these years


----------



## jazz lady

*what an awesome, awesome day...*

I just want to celebrate
Another day of livin'
I just want to celebrate
Another day of life

I put my faith in the people
But the people let me down
So I turned the other way
And I carry on anyhow

I had my hand on a dollar bill
And the dollar bill flew away
But the sun is shinin' down on me
And it's here to stay

Don't let it all get you down, no no
Don't let it all turn you around

Well I can't be bothered with sorrow
And I can't be bothered with hate oh no
I'm usin' up my time, with feelin' fine, everyday
I just want to celebrate
Another day of livin'
I just want to celebrate
Another day of life


<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*my favorite torch song...belted it out on the way home tonight...*

Used to be so easy to give my heart away
But I found out the hard way
There's a price you have to pay
I found out that love was no friend of mine
I should have known time after time

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Used to be so easy to fall in love again
But I found out the hard way
It's a road that leads to pain
I found that love was more than just a game
You're playin' to win
But you lose just the same

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

So many years since I've seen your face
Here in my heart, there's an empty space
Where you used to be

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Though the days come and go
There is one thing I know
I've still got the blues for you.
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*another heard today...golden oldie for sure...*

I got to run to keep in hidin'
And I'm bound to go on ridin'
I've got one more silver dollar
I ain't gonna let 'em catch me Lord
I aint' gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider

I don't own the clothes I'm wearin'
Some old bed I'll soon be sharin'
I got one more silver dollar
I ain't gonna let 'em catch me Lord
I aint' gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider

I got past the point of carin'
And the road goes on forever
I got one more silver dollar
I ain't gonna let 'em catch me Lord
I aint' gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider

I ain't gonna let 'em catch me Lord
I aint' gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider

I ain't gonna let 'em catch me Lord
I aint' gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider

I ain't gonna let 'em catch me Lord
I aint' gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*a beautiful love song by freddie jackson...*

There's somethin' that I want to say
But words sometimes get in the way
I just want to show my feelings for you
There's nothing that I'd rather do
Than spend every moment with you
I guess you should know, I love you so

You are my lady
You're everything I need and more
You are my lady
You're all I'm living for

There's no way that I can resist
Your precious kiss
Girl, you've got me so hypnotized
Just say that you'll stay with me (You'll stay)
'Cause our love was meant to be
I promise to love you more each day

You are my lady (My love)
You're everything I need and more (More)
You are my lady
You're all I'm living for

You are my lady (My love)
You're everything I need and more (More)
You are my lady
You're all I'm living for

Our love will shine
Shine, shine, shine
Let's make it last
Until the end of time

Ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...
Whoa...oh...ho...whoa...ho...

You are my lady, yes, you are (My love)
Everything I need and more (More)
You are my lady
You're all I'm living for

You are my lady (My love)
You're everything I need (More)
You are my lady
You're all I'm living for, go on and tell the world

You are my lady (That you're my girl)
You're everything I need and more (Sweeter than the day, the day before)
You are my lady (Ooh)
You're all I'm living for, I love the way you move, girl

You are my lady (I love you so, yeah)
You're everything I need and more (Come on let me love you, baby, baby)
You are my lady (Ooh)
You're all I'm living for...


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> There's somethin' that I want to say
> But words sometimes get in the way
> I just want to show my feelings for you
> There's nothing that I'd rather do
> Than spend every moment with you
> I guess you should know, I love you so
> 
> You are my lady
> You're everything I need and more
> You are my lady
> You're all I'm living for
> 
> There's no way that I can resist
> Your precious kiss
> Girl, you've got me so hypnotized
> Just say that you'll stay with me (You'll stay)
> 'Cause our love was meant to be
> I promise to love you more each day
> 
> You are my lady (My love)
> You're everything I need and more (More)
> You are my lady
> You're all I'm living for
> 
> You are my lady (My love)
> You're everything I need and more (More)
> You are my lady
> You're all I'm living for
> 
> Our love will shine
> Shine, shine, shine
> Let's make it last
> Until the end of time
> 
> Ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...ooh...
> Whoa...oh...ho...whoa...ho...
> 
> You are my lady, yes, you are (My love)
> Everything I need and more (More)
> You are my lady
> You're all I'm living for
> 
> You are my lady (My love)
> You're everything I need (More)
> You are my lady
> You're all I'm living for, go on and tell the world
> 
> You are my lady (That you're my girl)
> You're everything I need and more (Sweeter than the day, the day before)
> You are my lady (Ooh)
> You're all I'm living for, I love the way you move, girl
> 
> You are my lady (I love you so, yeah)
> You're everything I need and more (Come on let me love you, baby, baby)
> You are my lady (Ooh)
> You're all I'm living for...



Hey Jazz!   This one IS beautiful...


----------



## meangirl

Let her cry

She sits alone by a lamppost
Trying to find a thought that’s escaped her mind
She says dad’s the one I love the most
But stipe’s not far behind

She never lets me in
Only tell me where’s she’s been
When she’s had too much to drink
I say that I don’t care I just run my hands
Through her dark hair and then I pray to god
You gotta help me fly away

And just...
Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

This morning I woke up alone
Found a note by the phone
Saying maybe, maybe I’ll be back some day
I wanted to look for you
You walked in I didn’t know just what I should do
So I sat back down and had a beer and felt sorry for
Myself.

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

-solo-

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

Last night I tried to leave
Cried so much I just
Could not believe
She was the same girl i
Fell in love with long ago
She went in the back to
Get high
I sat down on my couch
And cried
Yelling oh mama please
Help me
Won’t you hold my hand.

And
Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.

Let her cry...if the tears fall down like rain
Let her sing...if it eases all her pain
Let her go...let her walk right out on me
And if the sun comes up tomorrow
Let her be...let her be.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Hey Jazz! This one IS beautiful...


Yes, it is.  I heard it yesterday and couldn't get it out of my mind.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, it is.  I heard it yesterday and couldn't get it out of my mind.



Up there it sounds like you had a great day today!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Up there it sounds like you had a great day today!


Yes, I did.  It's one of the best days I've had in a long time.  Things are finally happening and a lot of things I've wanted are coming true.  Sometimes patience and perserverence pays off.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, I did.  It's one of the best days I've had in a long time.  Things are finally happening and a lot of things I've wanted are coming true.  Sometimes patience and perserverence pays off.



Oooh, that sounds really good! I'm glad it's paying off!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Oooh, that sounds really good! I'm glad it's paying off!


Thanks, it IS good finally.  

Two of my favorite love songs from Styx, and I'm tired my tired and happy butt to bed.  


Babe, I'm leaving, I must be on my way
The time is drawing near
My train is going, I see it in your eyes
The love, the need, your tears
But I'll be lonely without you
And I'll need your love to see me through
Please believe me, my heart is in your hands
And I'll be missing you.

You know it's you Babe
Whenever I get weary and I've had enough
Feel like giving up
You know it's you Babe
Giving me the courage and the strength I need
Please believe that it's true
Babe, I love you.

You know it's you Babe
Whenever I get weary and I've had enough
Feel like giving up
You know it's you Babe
Giving me the courage and the strength I need
Please believe that it's true
Babe, I love you.

Babe, I'm leaving, I'll say it once again
Somehow try to smile
I know the feeling we're trying to forget
If only for a while
But I'll be lonely without you
And I'll need your love to see me through
Please believe me, my heart is in your hands
And I'll be missing you
Babe, I love you.
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


Lady, when you're with me I'm smiling
Give me all your love
Your hands build me up when I'm sinking
Touch me and my troubles all fade
Lady, from the moment I saw you
Standing all alone
You gave all the love that I needed
So shy, like a child who has grown

'Cause you're my lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my lady

Lady, turns me on when I'm lonely
Give me all your charm
Evenings when she lays down beside me
She takes me gently into her arms

Lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my lady

Lady of the morning
Love shines in your eyes
Sparkling, clear, and lovely
You're my ... lady



Goodnight, MG!


----------



## happyazz

"Long Haired Country Boy"

People say I'm no good and crazy as a loon 'cause I get up in the morning,
I get down in the afternoon. Kind of like my old blue tick hound I like to lay
around in the shade.  And I ain't got no money but I damn sure got it made. 
'Cause I ain't aking nobody for nothing if I can't get it on my own. If you 
don't like the way I'm living you just leave this long haired country boy alone. 

Preacher man talking on TV, and puttin' down the rock and roll. Wants me 
to send a donation 'cause he's worried about my sould. He said, "Jesus 
walked on the water." And I know that it's true. But sometimes I think that
preacher man would like to do a little walking too. But I ain't asking nobody
for nothing if I can't get it on my own. If you don't like the way I'm living 
you just leave this long haired country boy alone.

A poor girl wants to marry and a rich girl wants to flirt. A rich man goes
to college and a poor man goes to work. A drunkard wants another drink
of wine, and a politician wants the vote. I don't want much of nothing at 
all, but I will tell another joke. 'Cause I ain't aking nobody for nothing if
I can't get it on my own. If you don't like the way I'm living you just 
leave this long haired country boy alone.


----------



## happyazz

THE LAST DAY OF OUR ACQUAINTANCE 
(Sinead O'Connor) 

This is the last day of our acquaintance 
I will meet you later in somebody's office 
I'll talk but you won't listen to me 
I know what your answer will be 
I know you don't love me anymore 
You used to hold my hand when the plane took off 
Two years ago there just seemed so much more 
And I don't know what happened to our love 
Today's the day 
Our friendship has been stale 
And we will meet later to finalize the details 
Two years ago the seed was planted 
And since then you have taken me for granted 
But this is the last day of our acquaintance 
I will meet you later in somebody's office 
I'll talk but you won't listen to me 
I know your answer already 
But this is the last day of our acquaintance 
I will meet you later in somebody's office 
I'll talk but you won't listen to me 
I know your answer already 
I know your answer already 
I know your answer already


----------



## happyazz

It was raining hard in 'Frisco, 
I needed one more fare to make my night.
A lady up ahead waved to flag me down, 
She got in at the light. 


Oh, where you going to, my lady blue, 
It's a shame you ruined your gown in the rain. 
She just looked out the window, and said 
"Sixteen Parkside Lane". 


Something about her was familiar 
I could swear I'd seen her face before, 
But she said, "I'm sure you're mistaken" 
And she didn't say anything more. 


It took a while, but she looked in the mirror, 
And she glanced at the license for my name. 
A smile seemed to come to her slowly, 
It was a sad smile, just the same. 
And she said, "How are you Harry?" 
I said, "How are you Sue? 
Through the too many miles 
and the too little smiles 
I still remember you." 


It was somewhere in a fairy tale, 
I used to take her home in my car. 
We learned about love in the back of the Dodge, 
The lesson hadn't gone too far. 
You see, she was gonna be an actress, 
And I was gonna learn to fly. 
She took off to find the footlights, 
And I took off to find the sky.


----------



## happyazz

gonna' take a freight train 
down at the station, lawd 
I don't care where it goes 
gonna' climb a mountain 
the highest mountain 
I'll jump off, nobody gonna' know 


can't you see 
can't you see 
what that woman, lawd 
she been doin' to me 

can't you see 




can't you see 
what that woman, lawd 
she been doin' to me 


I'm gonna' find me 
a hole in the wall 
I'm gonna' crawl inside and die 
come a lady now 
a mean old woman, lawd 
never told me goodbye 



I'm gonna' buy a ticket now 
as far as I can 
ain't a-never comin' back 
buy me a southbound 
all the way to Georgia now 
'till the train run out of track


----------



## happyazz

The Marshall Tucker Band - 
Heard It In A Love Song    

I ain't never been with a woman long enough, for my boots to get old. 
We've been together so long now they both need resoled. 
If I ever settle down you'd be my kind and it's a good time for me to head on down the line. 

Chorus: 
Heard it in a love song 
Heard it in a love song 
Heard it in a love song 
Can't be wrong. 





I'm the kinda man likes to get away, like to start dreamin about tomorrow today. 
Never said that I love you, even thought it's so 
Where's that duffle bag of mine it's time to go. 

Chorus 

I'm gona be leavin at the break of dawn. Wish you could come but I don't need no woman taggin along. 
So I'll sneak out that door couldn't stand to see you cry. 
I'd stay another year if I saw a tear drop in your eye. 
Chorus 
I never had a damn thing but what I had I had to leave it behind. 
You're the hardest thing I ever tried to get off my mind. 
Always something greener on the other side of that hill. 
I was born a wrangler and a rambler and I guess I always will 

Chorus


----------



## happyazz

Amie 
Pure Prarie League 

I can see why you think you belong to me 
I never tried to make you think, or let you see one thing for yourself 
But now your off with someone else and I'm alone 
You see I thought that I might keep you for my own 

Amie what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer if I do 

Don't you think the time is right for us to find 
All the things we thought weren't proper could be right in time 
And can you see 
Which way we should turn together or alone 
I can never see whats right or what is wrong 
(will it take to long to see) 

Amie what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 




For a while, maybe longer if I do 

Well now 
Amie what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer if I do 

Now it's come to what you want you've had your way 
And all the things you thought before just faded into gray 
And can you see 
That I don't know if it's you or if it's me 
If it's one of us I'm sure we'll both will see 
Won't you look at me and tell me 

Amie what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer 
Longer if I do 

Yeah now 
Amie what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer if I do 

Fallin' in and out of love with you 
Fallin' in and out of love with you 
Don't know what I'm gonna do, I'd keep 
Fallin' in and out of love 
With you


----------



## happyazz

Let Me Love You Tonight 
Pure Prairie League 

Dark clouds are blowing in the wind 
He's crossing your mind again 
You got that sad sad feeling from a broken heart 
Feeling so close to the edge 

Let me love you tonight 
There's a million stars in the sky 
Let me love you tonight 
I'll make everything all right 

When you find out how good love can be 
You're so lost when it's such a free 
They say once in your life 




You find someone who's right 
Someone who loves you like me 

Let me love you tonight 
There's a million stars in the sky 
Let me love you tonight 
I'll make everything all right 

When the moon has forgotten what the night is about 
And the stars can't work and phases out 
Hold me tighter than tight 
When the daylight comes it will be all right 

Let me love you tonight 
There's a million stars in the sky 
Let me love you tonight 
I'll make everything all right 

Let me love you tonight 
There's a million stars in the sky 
Let me love you tonight 
I'll make everything all right


----------



## happyazz

Elton John 
Levon    


Levon wears his war wound like a crown 
He calls his child Jesus 
`Cause he likes the name 
And he sends him to the finest school in town 

Levon, Levon likes his money 
He makes a lot they say 
Spend his days counting 
In a garage by the motorway 

He was born a pauper to a pawn on a Christmas day 
When the New York Times said God is dead 
And the war's begun 




Alvin Tostig has a son today 

And he shall be Levon 
And he shall be a good man 
And he shall be Levon 
In tradition with the family plan 
And he shall be Levon 
And he shall be a good man 
He shall be Levon 

Levon sells cartoon balloons in town 
His family business thrives 
Jesus blows up balloons all day 
Sits on the porch swing watching them fly 

And Jesus, he wants to go to Venus 
Leaving Levon far behind 
Take a balloon and go sailing 
While Levon, Levon slowly dies


----------



## happyazz

Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band 
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man 
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand 
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand 

Jesus freaks out in the street 
Handing tickets out for God 
Turning back she just laughs 
The boulevard is not that bad 

Piano man he makes his stand 


In the auditorium 
Looking on she sings the songs 
The words she knows, the tune she hums 

But oh how it feels so real 
Lying here with no one near 
Only you and you can hear me 
When I say softly, slowly 

Hold me closer tiny dancer 
Count the headlights on the highway 
Lay me down in sheets of linen 
you had a busy day today 

Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band 
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man 
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand 
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand


----------



## happyazz

She came in through the bathroom window 
Protected by a silver spoon 
But now she sucks her thumb and wanders 
By the banks of her own lagoon 

Didn't anybody tell her? 
Didn't anybody see? 
Sunday's on the phone to Monday, 
Tuesday's on the phone to me 

She said she'd always been a dancer 
She worked at 15 clubs a day 
And though she thought I knew the answer 
Well I knew what I could not say. 

And so I quit the police department 
And got myself a steady job 
And though she tried her best to help me 
She could steal but she could not rob 

Didn't anybody tell her? 
Didn't anybody see? 
Sunday's on the phone to Monday, 
Tuesday's on the phone to me 
Oh yeah.


----------



## happyazz

What have I got to do to make you love me 
What have I got to do to make you care 
What do I do when lightning strikes me 
And I wake to find that you're not there 

What do I do to make you want me 
What have I got to do to be heard 
What do I say when it's all over 
And sorry seems to be the hardest word 


It's sad, so sad 
It's a sad, sad situation 
And it's getting more and more absurd 
It's sad, so sad 
Why can't we talk it over 
Oh it seems to me 
That sorry seems to be the hardest word 

What do I do to make you love me 
What have I got to do to be heard 
What do I do when lightning strikes me 
What have I got to do 
What have I got to do 
When sorry seems to be the hardest word


----------



## happyazz

What would you think if I sang out of tune, 
Would you stand up and walk out on me ? 
Lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song 
And I'll try not to sing out of key. 

Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends 
Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends 
Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends 

What do I do when my love is away 
(Does it worry you to be alone ?) 
How do I feel by the end of the day, 
(Are you sad because you're on your own ?) 

No, I get by with a little help from my friends 
Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends 




Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends 

Do you need anybody 
I need somebody to love 
Could it be anybody 
I want somebody to love. 

Would you believe in a love at first sight 
Yes, I'm certain that it happens all the time 
What do you see when you turn out the light 
I can't tell you but I know it's mine, 

Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends 
Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends 
Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends 

Do you need anybody 
I just need someone to love 
Could it be anybody 
I want somebody to love. 

Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends 
with a little help from my friends.


----------



## tomchamp

Are you a Happyazz tonight...your Jammin! :guitar:


----------



## happyazz

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Are you a Happyazz tonight...your Jammin! :guitar:


I found a great site to download lyrics from and am having a blast!


----------



## tomchamp

happyazz said:
			
		

> I found a great site to download lyrics from and am having a blast!



Do you mind sharing? Linky please?


----------



## happyazz

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Do you mind sharing? Linky please?




Sure    songlyrics.com


----------



## tomchamp

happyazz said:
			
		

> Sure    songlyrics.com


Wow, pop-up city, but yeah it is a good sight! Thanks happyazz!


----------



## happyazz

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Wow, pop-up city, but yeah it is a good sight! Thanks happyazz!





 I forgot to tell you about that, SORRY! I just let them pile up and then closed my browser. Then they were gone.............


----------



## tomchamp

happyazz said:
			
		

> I forgot to tell you about that, SORRY! I just let them pile up and then closed my browser. Then they were gone.............


That's OK! Just alot of bleeping noises! I use AOL, but I'm getting ready to dump them and go with FIREFOX!


----------



## jazz lady

*so true...*

Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my Father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defence

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts

So Don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different day
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be OK.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my Father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*reminds me of the wonderful creme brulee I had today from CD Cafe...*

Everybody want it
Everybody need it
Everybody got to have it
Everybody knows
I'm lookin' for some

Sugar-Sugar
Sugar-Sugar
Sugar-Sugar
In my life

When the day is over
And the work is done
That's when I got to find my baby
She's the only on
Lookin' for some

Sugar-Sugar
Sugar-Sugar
Sugar-Sugar
In my life

Mama always told me
Now don't you be no fool
Take some time to share your lovin'
That's the golden rule
Got to have some

Sugar-Sugar
Sugar-Sugar
Sugar-Sugar
In my life<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*beautiful song...*

So true
Funny how it seems
Always in time
But never in line for dreams
Head over heels
When toe to toe
This is the sound of my soul
This is the sound

I bought a ticket to the world
But now I've come back again
Why do I find it hard to write the next line
Oh, I want the truth to be said

Ha, ha-ha, haaaa, ha
I know this much is true
Ha, ha-ha, haaaa, ha
I know this much is true

With a thrill in my head
And a pill on my tongue
Dissolve the nerves that have just begun
Listening to Marvin all night long
This is the sound of my soul
This is the sound
Always slipping from my hands
Sand's a time of it's own
Take your seaside arms and write the next line
Oh, I want the truth to be known

Ha, ha-ha, haaaa, ha
I know this much is true
Ha, ha-ha, haaaa, ha
I know this much is true

[Instrumental Interlude]

I bought a ticket to the world
But now I've come back again
Why do I find it hard to write the next line
Oh, I want the truth to be said

Ha, ha-ha, haaaa, ha
I know this much is true
Ha, ha-ha, haaaa, ha
I know this much is true

This much is true
This much is true
This much is true
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## happyazz

I don't care if you never come home, 
I don't mind if you just keep on 
Rowing away on a distant sea, 
'Cause I don't love you and you don't love me. 

You cause a commotion when you come to town; 
You give 'em a smile and they melt. 
Having lovers and friends is all good and fine, 
But I don't like yours and you don't like mine. 

La la, la la la la la. 
La la, la la la la la. 

I don't care what you do at night, 




Oh, and I don't care how you get your delights. 
I'm gonna leave you alone, I'll just let it be, 
I don't love you and you don't love me. 

I got a problem. Can you relate? 
I got a woman calling love hate. 
We made a vow we'd always be friends. 
How could we know that promises end? 

La la, la la la la la. 
La la, la la la la la. 

I tried to love you for years upon years, 
You refuse to take me for real. 
It's time you saw what I want you to see, 
And I'd still love you if you'd just love me. 

Chorus 

La la, la la la la la. 
La la, la la la la la. 
La la, la la la la la. 
La la, la la la la la.


----------



## happyazz

Further on up the road someone's gonna hurt you like you hurt me. 
Further on up the road someone's gonna hurt you like you hurt me. 
Further on up the road, baby, just you wait and see. 


You gotta reap just what you sow; that old saying is true. 
You gotta reap just what you sow; that old saying is true. 
Just like you mistreat someone, someone's gonna mistreat you. 

You been laughing, pretty baby, someday you're gonna be crying. 
You been laughing, pretty baby, someday you're gonna be crying. 
Further on up the road you'll find out I wasn't lying. 

Further on up the road someone's gonna hurt you like you hurt me. 
Further on up the road someone's gonna hurt you like you hurt me. 
Further on up the road, baby, just you wait and see


----------



## happyazz

Rod Stewart -A Reason To Believe    




If I listened long enough to you, 
I'd find a way to believe that it's all true. 
Knowing that you lied, straight-faced, while I cried, 
Still I'd look to find a reason to believe. 
Someone like you makes it hard to live without somebody else. 
Someone like you makes it easy to give, never think of myself. 

If I gave you time to change my mind, 
I'd find a way to leave the past behind. 
Knowing that you lied, straight-faced, while I cried, 




Still I'd look to find a reason to believe. 
Someone like you makes it hard to live without somebody else. 
Someone like you makes it easy to give, never think of myself. 

Someone like you makes it hard to think about somebody else.... 
If I listened long enough to you, 
I'd find a way to believe that it's all true. 
I'd find a reason, a reason to believe. (oh no) 
And though I want you, you're just not what I need...... 

Someone like you makes it hard to live without somebody else. 
Someone like you makes it easy to give, never think of myself. 
Someone like you makes it hard to live without somebody else. 
Someone like you, like you...... 
I'd find a reason to believe....... 

I would find a reason to believe


----------



## happyazz

Rod Stewart 
The First Cut Is The Deepest    


I would have given you all of my heart 
But there's someone who's torn it apart 
And she's taken just all that I had 
But if you want I'll try to love again 
Baby I'll try to love again but I know 

The first cut is the deepest 
Baby I know the first cut is the deepest 
But when it come to being lucky she's cursed 
When it come to loving me she's the worst 
I still want you by my side 
Just to help me dry the tears that I've cried 




And I'm sure going to give you a try 
And if you want I'll try to love again 
Baby I'll try to love again but I know 

The first cut is the deepest 
Baby I know the first cut is the deepest 
But when it come to being lucky she's cursed 
When it come to loving me she's the worst 

I still want you by my side 
Just to help me dry the tears that I've cried 
But I'm sure gonna give you a try 
'cause if you want I'll try to love again 
Baby I'll try to love again but I know 

The first cut is the deepest 
Baby I know the first cut is the deepest 
When it come to being lucky she's cursed 
When it come to loving me she's the worst


----------



## StarCat

She's dressed to kill in a dress he bought her 
She wouldn't care if he walked in and caught her 
She's come to dance a dance or two 
And do no tellin' what by the time the night is through 

She found out the hard way about him 
She's out to find out how she'll do without him 
Her hands are shakin', her heart's pounding 
By the way she's drinking his memory's drowin' 

Chorus: 
She's not the cheatin' kind 
She's been cheated one too many times 
Oh, she's never fooled around 
'Cause he's still lyin' she's through cryin' 
She's not foolin' now 

She walks by and every head turns 
You can see how hot her fire burns 
He didn't know what a good thing he had 
It's too late and that's too bad


----------



## tomchamp

*Tull!*

In the shuffling madess 
of the locomotive breath, 
runs the all-time loser, 
headlong to his death. 
He feels the piston scraping -- 
steam breaking on his brow -- 
old Charlie stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
He sees his children jumping off 
at the stations -- one by one. 
His woman and his best friend -- 
in bed and having fun. 
He's crawling down the corridor 
on his hands and knees -- 
old Charlie stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
He hears the silence howling -- 
catches angels as they fall. 
And the all-time winner 
has got him by the balls. 
He picks up Gideons Bible -- 
open at page one -- 
GOD stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down.


----------



## tomchamp

Walking through forests of palm tree apartments --- 
scoff at the monkeys who live in their dark tents 
down by the waterhole --- drunk every Friday --- 
eating their nuts --- saving their raisins for Sunday. 
Lions and tigers who wait in the shadows --- 
they're fast but they're lazy, and sleep in green meadows. 
Let's bungle in the jungle --- well, that's all right by me. 
I'm a tiger when I want love, 
but I'm a snake if we disagree. 

Just say a word and the boys will be right there: 
with claws at your back to send a chill through the night air. 
Is it so frightening to have me at your shoulder? 
Thunder and lightning couldn't be bolder. 
I'll write on your tombstone, ``I thank you for dinner.'' 
This game that we animals play is a winner. 

Let's bungle in the jungle --- well, that's all right by me. 
I'm a tiger when I want love, 
but I'm a snake if we disagree. 

The rivers are full of crocodile nasties 
and He who made kittens put snakes in the grass. 
He's a lover of life but a player of pawns --- 
yes, the King on His sunset lies waiting for dawn 
to light up His Jungle 
as play is resumed. 
The monkeys seem willing to strike up the tune.


----------



## tomchamp

Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief -- 
if he had a rich man in his hand. 
And who would steal the candy 
from a laughing baby's mouth 
if he could take it from the money man. 
Cross-eyed Mary goes jumping in again. 
She signs no contract 
but she always plays the game. 
Dines in Hampstead village 
on expense accounted gruel, 
and the jack-knife barber drops her off at school. 
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys: 
would rather make it with a letching grey. 
Or maybe her attention is drawn by Aqualung, 
who watches through the railings as they play. 
Cross-eyed Mary finds it hard to get along. 
She's a poor man's rich girl 
and she'll do it for a song. 
She's a rich man stealer 
but her favour's good and strong: 
She's the Robin Hood of Highgate -- 
helps the poor man get along.


----------



## meangirl

Simple Plan
I'D Do Anything 



 Another day is going by 
I'm thinking about you all the time 
But you're out there 
And I'm here waiting 


And I wrote this letter in my head 
'Cuz so many things were left unsaid 
but now you're gone 
And I can't think straight 


This could be the one last chance 
To make you understand 


I'd do anything 
Just to hold you in my arms 
To try to make you laugh 
Somehow I can't put you in the past 
I'd do anything 
Just to fall asleep with you 
Will you remember me? 
'Cuz I know I won't forget you 


Together we broke all the rules 
Dreaming of droping out of school 
And leave this place 
to never come back 


So now maybe after all these years 
If you miss me have no fear 
I'll be here 
I'll be waiting 


This could be the one last chance to make you understand 
And I just can't let you leave me once again 
I close my eyes 
And all I see is you 
I close my eyes 
I try to sleep I can't forget you 
nanana (...) 
And I'd do anything for you 


I'd do anything 
To fall asleep with you 
I'd do anything 
There's nothing I won't do 
I'd do anything 
To fall asleep with you 
I'd do anything 
'Cuz I know I won't forget you


----------



## Agee

*Janis Joplin*

*Kozmic Blues*
Time keeps movin’ on,
Friends they turn away.
I keep movin’ on
But I never found out why
I keep pushing so hard the dream,
I keep tryin’ to make it right
Through another lonely day, whoaa.

Dawn has come at last,
Twenty-five years, honey just in one night, oh yeah.
Well, I’m twenty-five years older now
So I know we can’t be right
And I’m no better, baby,
And I can’t help you no more
Than I did when just a girl.

Aww, but it don’t make no difference, baby, no, no,
And I know that I could always try.
It don’t make no difference, baby, yeah,
I better hold it now,
I better need it, yeah,
I better use it till the day I die, whoa.

Don’t expect any answers, dear,
For I know that they don’t come with age, no, no.
Well, ain’t never gonna love you any better, babe.
And I’m never gonna love you right,
So you’d better take it now, right now.

Oh! but it don’t make no difference, babe, hey,
And I know that I could always try.
There’s a fire inside everyone of us,
You’d better need it now,
I got to hold it, yeah,
I better use it till the day I die.

Don’t make no difference, babe, no, no, no,
And it never ever will, hey,
I wanna talk about a little bit of loving, yeah,
I got to hold it, baby,
I’m gonna need it now,
I’m gonna use it, say, aaaah,

Don’t make no difference, babe, yeah,
Ah honey, I’d hate to be the one.
I said you’re gonna live your life
And you’re gonna love your life
Or babe, someday you’re gonna have to cry.
Yes indeed, yes indeed, yes indeed,
Ah, baby, yes indeed.

I said you, you’re always gonna hurt me,
I said you’re always gonna let me down,
I said everywhere, every day, every day
And every way, every way.
Ah honey won’t you hold on to what’s gonna move.
I said it’s gonna disappear when you turn your back.
I said you know it ain’t gonna be there
When you wanna reach out and grab on.

Whoa babe,
Whoa babe,
Whoa babe,
Oh but keep truckin’ on.
Whoa yeah,
Whoa yeah,
Whoa yeah,
Whoa,
Whoa,
Whoa,
Whoa,
Whoa ...


----------



## Agee

*Another JJ*

Well, baby, when times are bad,
Now call on me, darling, and I’ll come to you.
When you’re in trouble and feel so sad,
Now call on me, darling, come on call on me, and I’ll help you.
Yeah!

A man and a woman have each other, baby,
To find their way in this world.
Yeah!

I need you, darling, like the fish needs the sea,
And don’t take your sweet, your sweet love from me.

Now baby, when you’re down and feel so blue,
And know you won’t drown, darling, I’ll be there too.

You’re not alone, I’m there too,
And whatever your troubles, darling, I don’t care.

A man and a woman have each other, baby,
To find their way in this world. yeah! alright!
I need you, darling, like the fish needs the sea,
Don’t take your sweet, sweet love from me!

Please! so baby, when times are bad,
Call on me, darling, just call on me.


----------



## jazz lady

*yes...*

Hold still now for the moving information close to you.
You could never force it in your life: this decision to break it.
Without hope, you cannot start the day.

It's coming clear I've noticed;
It's a different face you're showing.
It's another "Welcome Back".
I don't imagine it could be this way (So jealous).
Only you can tell it; tell me why.
Only you call tell it.
Only you can say.
Inbetween this moving out to save your soul it came away,
And took it out;
Oh why?

Fire burning wild, burning in the night, chasing in the wind;
Shadows always dance in the rain, ringing into the fire.
Doesn't matter who, who can see in the smile.
Hope in the rain, open the flame, coming back in the night.
I can see the rhythm of the rain; I can see it shout back under:

I can see what you're thinking of
I can see what you think you need
I can see what you're thinking of
I can see that it must be love

Shadows come alight from the vision that flowed;
Shake it off - Passion is the flame that fired.
Does it matter? Can you give? Can you hear it come?
Can you see you're like?
What's the matter? Don't you want to risk? Don't you want to hold
me?
Hold me, dance in the rain.
I can see the love in your eyes; I can see you coming.

I can see what you're thinking of
I can see what you think you want
I can see what you're thinking of
I can see that it must be love

Sweet suffering, love protection: Need it, You need; Come to me.
Believe it, better by far, your heart it there;
Most of all: Believe it.
Perfection Reaction...
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*rainbow...*

I never felt like this before
I think I'm gonna explode
Had so much I couldn't take no more
I'm heading for an overload
Oh no here I go
I can see the end
Looked around and I heard the sound
Of have one more my friend
Drinking with the devil
Gonna raise some hell
I'm just a rock and roll rebel
Got my soul to sell

Out all night till the sun comes up
You know I'm never gonna learn
Raise my glass and fill my cup
I'm playing with fire
And I'm gonna get burned
Like before he walked through the door
A glass was in his hand
Sat me down and poured me one more
And said I'm at you command
And I was drinking with the devil
Gonna raise some hell
I'm just a rock and roll rebel
Got my world to sell

Out all night till the sun comes up
You know I'm never gonna learn
Raise my glass and fill my cup
I'm playing with fire
And I'm gonna get burned
Like before he walked through the door
A glass was in his hand
Sat me down and poured me one more
And said I'm at your command yes I am

Drinking with the devil
Gonna raise some hell
I'm just a rock and roll rebel
Got my soul to sell
Drinking with the devil
You know I had my fill
Drinking with the devil
And he sticks me with the bill
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## virgovictoria

Aqualung - "Brighter than Sunshine"  First Song off of  "Still Life" Album..  Check it Out  

I never understood before 
I never knew what love was for 
My heart was broke, my head was sore 
What a feeling 

Tied up in ancient history 
I didnt believe in destiny 
I look up you're standing next to me 
What a feeling 

What a feeling in my soul 
Love burns brighter than sunshine 
Brighter than sunshine 
Let the rain fall, i don't care 
I'm yours and suddenly you're mine 
Suddenly you're mine 
And it's brighter than sunshine 

I never saw it happening 
I'd given up and given in 
I just couldn't take the hurt again 
What a feeling 

I didn't have the strength to fight 
Suddenly you seemed so right 
Me and you 
What a feeling 

What a feeling in my soul 
Love burns brighter than sunshine 
It's brighter than sunshine 
Let the rain fall, I don't care 
I'm yours and suddenly you're mine 
Suddenly you're mine 

It's brighter than the sun 
It's brighter than the sun 
It's brighter than the sun, sun, shine. 

Love will remain a mystery 
But give me your hand and you will see 
Your heart is keeping time with me 

What a feeling in my soul 
Love burns brighter than sunshine 
It's brighter than sunshine 
Let the rain fall, I don't care 
I'm yours and suddenly you're mine 
Suddenly you're mine 

I got a feeling in my soul ... [repeat chorus to end]


----------



## jazz lady

*bad company...*

If you want my love, you got it
A little something from above, tell me if you want it
But don't you leave me waiting, it don't matter where you are
There ain't nobody hiding, no matter how near or far you are

I'd pull the world apart, just to get a glimpse
One lie was all it took, I've missed you ever since, so get ready
Oooh, we're gonna take this town, oooh, we're gonna tear it down
And anywhere I go, baby, I see you

I gotta let you know, ooh darlin', just how much I need ya
This time I'm gonna find you, you gotta know how much I care
So take a look behind you, you'll see me everywhere, right there
I'm gonna do about anything to see your face again

And I'm gonna take this place apart, I'll find you in the end, so get ready
Oooh, we're gonna take this town, oooh, we're gonna tear it down, I said
Yeah, we're gonna take this town, baby I know, we're gonna tear it down

[Solo]

Oooh, we're gonna take this town, gonna tear it down, yeah, oh yeah - watch me
Oooh, we're gonna take this town, oooh, we're gonna tear it down
Yeah, we're gonna take this town, baby I know, we're gonna tear it down...
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*the kinks...*

Everybody is a victim of society
Comedy, tragedy, vaudeville and variety
Pantomime players in the grand tradition
Winners and losers till the intermission

Girl, I know the world's a stage
That's what the poet said
But I think our weird relationship
Is way above my head
I'll be your Casanova whipping by
If that's what you desire
But once I start performing
I can't easily retire

I'll swing on a trapeze
I'll jump through hoops
And I'll eat fire
Be a human cannon ball
And walk on the high wire
Put on make-up, wear a wig
I'll be your tragic clown
But once you've got me up there
I can't easily come down

Don't drive me over the edge of it
Can't you see I've got mixed-up emotions
Joined the crowd just to be part of it
That was the start of it
Oh, now I'm over the edge
(Don't drive me over the edge of it)
Oh, over the edge

The world is turning upside-down
Civilization's dead, over the edge
Economic turmoil, now the world is in the red
Democracy's a shadow of its former glory
Law and orders broken-down
End of story

My next door neighbour's totally snapped
He's gone over the edge
He's putting up barbed wire barricades
Around the garden hedge
And planting land mines on the lawn
He's gone barmy
According to his wife, he's formed a secret army
Ever since he got laid off
Something inside snapped
His wife says he's gone 'round the twist
Now there's no turning back
All night he waits in the garden shed
For the enemy to attack
A suburban vigilante
Dressed up in a union jack
He's over the edge, oh, over the edge

Don't drive me over the edge of it
Woman, you are gonna drive me
Totally over the edge
Is it yes or is it no
Are you gonna take the pledge
The pressures of society are getting to your brain
And forced you to act weird
And put me under all this strain
But don't drive me over the edge of it
Stop while I've still got emotions
Joined the crowd, just to be part of it
That was the start of it
Oh, over the edge
Don't drive me over the edge of it

Everybody is a victim of society
Comedy, tragedy
Vaudeville, variety
Pantomime players in the grand tradition
Forced into roles that leave them totally driven
Right over the edge
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## StarCat

Artist/Band: Morgan Craig
Lyrics for Song: Redneck Yacht Club

i'm meeting my buddies out on the lake
we're headin out to a special place
we love that just a few folks know
there's no signing up, no monthly dues
take your johnson, your mercury or your evinrude and fire it up
meet us out at party cove 
come on in' the waters fine
just idle on over and toss us a line

(Chorus
basstrackers, bayliners and a party barge, 
strung together like a floating trailer park anchored out and gettin loud
all summer long side by side there's five houseboat front porches astroturf, 
lawn chairs and tiki torches
regular joes rocking the boat that's us
the redneck yacht club

bermuda's' flip-flops and a tank top tan
popped his first top at ten a.m., thats bob
he's our president 
we're checking out the girls on the upper deck rubbin' in 15 spf, its hot 
everybody's jumpin' in
later on when the sun goes down
we'll pull out the jar and the old guitar 
and pass'em around

repeat chorus

when the party's over and we're all alone
well be making waves in a no wake zone


----------



## jazz lady

StarCat said:
			
		

> basstrackers, bayliners and a party barge,
> strung together like a floating trailer park anchored out and gettin loud
> all summer long side by side there's five houseboat front porches astroturf,
> lawn chairs and tiki torches
> regular joes rocking the boat that's us
> the redneck yacht club


Cute song!


----------



## jazz lady

*b.j. thomas...haven't heard this one in a long time...*

She was just sixteen
And all alone when I came to be
So we grew up together
Our mama-child and me
Now things were bad and she was scared
But whenever I would cry
She'd calm my fear and dry my tears
With a rock and roll lullaby

And she'd sing
Sha-na-na-na-na, na-na-na-na
It'll be all right
Sha-na-na-na-na, na-na-na-na
Just hold on tight
Sing it to me, mama
My, my, my, my, mama
Sing it sweet and clear
Oh mama, let me hear
That old rock and roll lullaby

[Instrumental Interlude]

We made it through the lonely days
But, Lord, the nights were long
And we'd dream of better mornin's
When mama sang a song
Now I can't recall the words at all
It don't make sense to try
'Cause I just knew lotsa love came through
In that rock and roll lullaby

And she'd sing
Sha-na-na-na-na, na-na-na-na
It'll be all right
Sha-na-na-na-na, na-na-na-na
Just hold on tight
I can hear ya, mama
My, my, my, my mama
Nothin' moves my soul
Like the sound of the good old
Rock and roll lullaby
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*reba...*

On Monday the sun will be shining
On Tuesday the weather was fine
Wednesday and Thursday went by
By Friday the clouds filled the sky

This morning I knew it would rain
The moment the telephone rang
I heard your voice and I knew
The sky turned a new shade of blue

And it looks like rain
It always rains on Saturday
The dark clouds came
And the sunny days are gone away
This house feels so cold
It always feels like this when he goes away
There's really nothing new about the rain
It always rains on Saturday

I look into Billy's young smile
And watch him watch Big Bird a while
His daddy will be here by eight
Seems like the sky's turning grey
There's an overnight bag on the stairs
Beside a one eyed teddy bear
I hold Billy and try not to cry
And whisper kiss mommy goodbye

And it looks like rain
It always rains on Saturday
The dark clouds came
And the sunny days are gone away
This house feels so cold
It always feels like this when he goes away
There's really nothing new about the rain
It always rains on Saturday
It always feels like this when Billy goes away
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## StarCat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Cute song!


Thanks, does it remind you of anyone? lol


----------



## jazz lady

StarCat said:
			
		

> Thanks, does it remind you of anyone? lol


Actually, it reminds me of quite a few people.


----------



## jazz lady

*jimmy buffett...*

Squalls out on the gulf stream,
Big storms coming soon.
I passed out in my hammock,
God, I slept way past noon.
Stood up and tried to focus,
I hoped I wouldn't have to look far.
I knew I could use a Bloody Mary,
So I stumbled next door to the bar.

And now I must confess,
I could use some rest.
I can't run at this pace very long.
Yes, it's quite insane,
I think it hurts my brain.
But it cleans me out and then I can go on.

There's something about this Sunday
It's a most peculiar gray
Strolling down the avenue
That's known as A1A
I was feeling tired, then I got inspired.
And I knew that it wouldn't last long
So all alone I walked back home, sat on my beach
And then I made up this song.

And now I must confess,
I could use some rest.
I can't run at this pace very long.
Yes, it's quite insane,
I think it hurts my brain.
But it cleans me out and then I can go on.

Well, the wind is blowin' harder now
Fifty knots of there abouts,
There's white caps on the ocean.
And I'm watching for water spouts
It's time to close the shutters
It's time to go inside.
In a week I'll be in gay Paris;
That's a mighty long airplane ride.

And now I must confess,
I could use some rest.
I can't run at this pace very long.
Yes, it's quite insane,
I think it hurts my brain.
But it cleans me out and then I can go on.

Yes, It cleans me out and then I can go on.

<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*elvis costello...*

Oh it's not easy to resist temptation
Walking around looking like a figment of somebody else's imagination
Taking ev'ry word she says just like an open invitation
But the power of persuasion is no match for anticipation

Like a finger running down a seam
From a whisper to a scream
So I whisper and I scream
But don't get me wrong
Please don't leave me waitin' too long
Waitin' too long
Waitin' too long
Waitin' too long
Hey

Oh oh oh oh oh

Oh if the customers like it then they'll keep on paying
If they keep on drinking then they'll end up staying
I heard someone say where have we met before
But the one over the eight seem less like one or more like four

Like a finger running down a seam
From a whisper to a scream
So I whisper and I scream
But don't get me wrong
Please don't leave me waitin' too long
Waitin' too long
Waitin' too long
Waitin' too long
Hey
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*reo speedwagon...*

I had eyes but I could not see, I hurt everybody who believed in me
I had it all but I lost the key, oh
I saw the world through fogged-up glasses, like some Lothario making passes
I showed the world just what an ass is, oh
I was over the edge, I was always out of my head
Trouble in paradise, treadin' on the thinnest ice
Oh-oh, over the edge, I wouldn't listen to what anybody said
Cuttin' with a razor blade, spendin' every cent I made
Over the edge

I dreamed of standin' on my own two feet
My fists held high and I clenched my teeth
But I'd wake up to the same old me, oh
I was living a lie, but you brought me truth
Afraid to cry, but you taught me to
You stood beside me, now I'll stand by you, oh

I was over the edge, I was always out of my head
I wasn't foolin' anyone, playin' with a loaded gun
Oh-oh, over the edge, I wouldn't listen to what anybody said
I was numbing all the pain, you taught me how to feel again

[Solo]

If I had died, it would have been a shame
They'd have said "he only had himself to blame"
You saved my life when you called my name, oh

I was over the edge, I was always out of my head
I was numbing all the pain, you showed me how to feel again
Oh-oh, over the edge, I wouldn't listen to what anybody said
When you looked me in the eyes, you finally made me recognize

Oh-oh, over the edge
Oh-oh, over the edge
Oh-oh, over the edge 
Oh-oh, over the edge


----------



## jazz lady

*jackson browne...*

When you look over your shoulder
And you see the life that you've left behind
When you think it over do you ever wonder?
What it is that holds your life so close to mine

You love the thunder and you love the rain
What you see revealed within the anger is worth the pain
And before the lightning fades and you surrender
You've got a second to look at the dark side of the man

You love the thunder and you love the rain
You know your hunger like you know your name
And I know you wonder how you ever came
To be a woman in love with a man in search of the flame

Draw the shade and light the fire
For the night that holds you and calls your name
And just like your lover, knows your desire
And the crazy longing that time will never tame

You love the thunder and you love the rain
You know your hunger like you know your name
I got your number if it's still the same
You can dream
But you can never go back the way you came


----------



## morganj614

*Time for Tina*

Well the men come in these places
And the men are all the same
You don’t look at their faces
And you don’t ask their names
You don’t think of them as human
You don’t think of them at all
You keep your mind on the money
Keeping your eyes on the wall

Chorus
I’m your private dancer
A dancer for money
I’ll do what you want me to do
I’m your private dancer
A dancer money
Any old music will do

I wanna make a million dollars
I wanna live out by the sea
Have a husband and some children
Yeah I guess I want a family
All the men come in these places
And the men are all the same
You don’t look at their faces
And you don’t ask their names
Repeat chorus twice

Deutschmarks or dollars
American express will nicely thank you
Let me loosen up your collar
Tell me do you wanna see me do the shimmy again
Repeat chorus


----------



## morganj614

A prisoner of your love
Entangled in your web
Hot whispers in the night
I’m captured by your spell
Oh yes I’m touched by this show of emotion
Should I be fractured by your lack of devotion
Should i, should i? 

You better be good to me
That’s how it’s gotta be now
Cause I don’t have no use
For what you losely call the truth
You better be good to me

I think it’s also right
That we don’t need to fight
We stand face to face
And you present your case
And I know you keep telling me that you love me
And I really do wanna believe
But did you think I’d just accept you in blind faith
Oh sure babe, anything to please you

You better be good to me
That’s how it’s gotta be now
Cause I don’t have the time
For your over loaded lines
You better be good to me

And I really don’t see why it’s so hard to be good to me
And I don’t understand what’s your plan that you can’t be good to me
What I can’t feel I surely cannot see, why can’t you be good to me
And if it’s not real I do not wish to see, why can’t you be good to me


----------



## Agee

*To all our Bayou brethren..*

*God Speed!*


Now, when I was just a little boy,
Standin’ to my daddy’s knee,
My poppa said, son, don’t let the man get you
Do what he done to me.
’cause he’ll get you,
’cause he’ll get you now, now.

And I can remember the fourth of july,
Runnin’ through the backwood, bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin’,
Chasin’ down a hoodoo there.
Chasin’ down a hoodoo there.

Chorus:
Born on the bayou;
Born on the bayou;
Born on the bayou.

Wish I was back on the bayou.
Rollin’ with some cajun queen.
Wishin’ I were a fast freight train,
Just a chooglin’ on down to new orleans.

Chorus

Do it, do it, do it, do it. oh, lord.
Oh get back boy.

I can remember the fourth of july,
Runnin’ through the backwood bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin’,
Chasin’ down a hoodoo there.
Chasin’ down a hoodoo there.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *To all our Bayou brethren..*
> 
> 
> <HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->*God Speed!*
> 
> Born on the bayou.
> 
> Wish I was back on the bayou.
> Rollin’ with some cajun queen.
> Wishin’ I were a fast freight train,
> Just a chooglin’ on down to new orleans.


Amen!    And so glad N'Awlins wasn't wiped off the map!  

Well, come on everybody take a trip with me
Down the Mississippi, down to New Orleans
They got the honeysuckle blooming on the honeysuckle vine
And love is blooming there all the time
They got the French boys swinging from a big old tree
Down the Mississippi, down in New Orleans

Well, come on take a stroll down on Basin Street
And listen to the music and the Dixieland beat
Oh, Magnolia blossom fills the air
And you ain't been to heaven if you ain't been there
Every Southern Belle is a Mississippi Queen
Down the Mississippi, down in New Orleans


----------



## jazz lady

*major flashback heard on the way home tonight...van halen from '79...*

Have you seen her
So fine and pretty 
Fooled me with her style and ease 
And I feel her from across the room
Yes, it's love in the third degree 

Ooh, baby, baby
Won'tcha turn your head my way 
Ooh, baby, baby
Come on
Take a chance 
You're old enough to dance the night away 
Oh, come on, baby, dance the night away 

Oh, whoa, whoa, yeah 

A live wire
Barely a beginner
But just watch that lady go 
She's on fire 
'Cause dancing gets her higher than anything else she knows 

Ooh, baby, baby
Won'tcha turn your head my way 
Ooh, baby, baby
Well, don't skip romance 
'Cause your old enough to dance the night away 
Oh, come on, baby, dance the night away
Dance the night away 
dance, dance, dance the night away

Dance the night away 
dance, dance, dance the night away...


  <!-- stopprint -->


----------



## tomchamp

New York State Of Mind
Turnstiles Released: Turnstiles 
Some folks like to get away
Take a holiday from the neighborhood
Hop a flight to Miami Beach
Or to Hollywood
But I'm talking a Greyhound
On the Hudson River Line
I'm in a New York state of mind 

I've seen all the movie stars
In their fancy cars and their limousines
Been high in the Rockies under the evergreens
But I know what I'm needing
And I don't want to waste more time
I'm in a New York state of mind 

It was so easy living day by day
Out of touch with the rhythm and blues
But now I need a little give and take
The New York Times, The Daily News 

It comes down to reality
And it's fine with me 'cause I've let it slide
Don't care if it's Chinatown or on Riverside
I don't have any reasons
I've left them all behind
I'm in a New York state of mind 

It was so easy living day by day
Out of touch with the rhythm and blues
But now I need a little give and take
The New York Times, The Daily News 

It comes down to reality
And it's fine with me 'cause I've let it slide
Don't care if it's Chinatown or on Riverside
I don't have any reasons
I've left them all behind
I'm in a New York state of mind 

I'm just taking a Greyhound on the Hudson River Line
'Cause I'm in a New York state of mind


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> T, have a great time in NY!


  I'll miss meangirl!


----------



## virgovictoria

The Killers - "Mr. Brightside"

I'm coming out of my cage
And I've been doing just fine
Gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I'm falling asleep
And she's calling a cab
While he's having a smoke
And she's taking a drag
Now they're going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it's all in my head
But she's touching his-chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, letting me go

And I just can't look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
'Cause I'm Mr Brightside

I'm coming out of my cage
And I've been doing just fine
Gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I'm falling asleep
And she's calling a cab
While he's having a smoke
And she's taking a drag
Now they're going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it's all in my head
But she's touching his-chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, letting me go

Cause I just can't look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
'Cause I'm Mr Brightside

I never...
I never...
I never...
I never...


----------



## virgovictoria

Anna Nalick - "Breathe (2a.m.)"

2 AM and she calls me 'cause I'm still awake,
"Can you help me unravel my latest mistake?,
I don't love him. Winter just wasn't my season"
Yeah we walk through the doors, so accusing their eyes
Like they have any right at all to criticize,
Hypocrites. You're all here for the very same reason

'Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button, girl.
So cradle your head in your hands
And breathe... just breathe,

In May he turn 21 on the base at Fort Bliss
Just today he sat down to the flask in his fist,
"Ain't been sober, since maybe October of last year."
Here in town you can tell he's been down for a while,
But, my God, it's so beautiful when the boy smiles,
Wanna hold him. Maybe I'll just sing about it.

Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table.
No one can find the rewind button, boys,
So cradle your head in your hands,
And breathe... just breathe,

There's a light at each end of this tunnel, 
You shout 'cause you're just as far in as you'll ever be out
And these mistakes you've made, you'll just make them again
If you only try turning around.

2 AM and I'm still awake, writing a song
If I get it all down on paper, it's no longer inside of me, 
Threatening the life it belongs to
And I feel like I'm naked in front of the crowd
Cause these words are my diary, screaming out loud
And I know that you'll use them, however you want to

But you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button now
Sing it if you understand.
and breathe, just breathe
woah breathe, just breathe,
oh breathe, just breathe.


----------



## jazz lady

*ew&f...*

For awhile to love
was all we could do
we were young and we knew
and our eyes were alive
Deep inside we knew our love was true
For awhile we paid no mind to the past
we knew love would last
Ev'ry night somethin' right
would invite us to begin the dance

Somethin' happened along the way
what used to be happy was sad
Somethin' happened along the way
and yesterday was all we had
And oh after the love has gone
how could you lead me on
and not let me stay around
Oh oh oh afterthe love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

For awhile to love each other with all
we would ever need
Love was strong for so long
never knew that what was
wrong oh baby wasn't right
We tried to find what we had
till sadness was all we shared
We were scared this affair would lead our love into
Somethin' happened along the way
yesterday was all we had
Somethin' happened along the way
what used to be happy is sad

Somethin' happened along the way
oh yesterday was all we had
And oh after the love has gone
how could you lead me on
and not let me stay around
Oh oh oh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Oh oh oh oh oh oh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Oh woh woh
Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Woh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Woh woh woh


----------



## jazz lady

*more ew&f...*

When I see you're
face like the mornin sun you spark me to shine
Tell all the world, my need is fulfilled and that's a new design
As long as you're near, there is no fear of a victory
But when I'm away, influences stray my mind to disagree
I wanna see your face in the morning sun ignite my energy
The cause and effect of you has brought new meaning in my life to me

Gonna tell a story morning glory all about the serpentine fire
Gonna tell a story morning glory all about the serpentine fire

oh yeah oh yeah oh yeah, oh yeah oh yeah oh yeah
I need to see your face like the morning sun ignite my energy
The cause and effect of you has brought new meaning in my life to me
The moments I find when I'm inclined to do my best
Negative wins when I give in and then I lose the test (not many times)

Gonna tell a story morning glory all about the serpentine fire
Surely as life begun, you will as one battle with the serpentine fire

oh yeah oh yeah oh yeah, oh yeah oh yeah oh yeah
Surely as life begun, you will as one battle with the serpentine fire
Surely as life begun, you will as one battle with the serpentine fire
Gonna tell a story morning glory all about the serpentine fire
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*one more from ew&f...*

Every man has a place, in his heart there's a space,
and the world can't erase his fantasies
Take a ride in the sky, on our ship fantasy
all your dreams will come true, right away

And we will live together, until the twelfth of never
our voices will ring forever, as one

Every thought is a dream, rushing by in a stream,
bringing life to our kingdom of doing
Take a ride in the sky, on our ship fantasii
all your dreams will come true, miles away

Our voices will ring together until the twelfth of never,
we all, will live forever, as one

Come see victory, in the land called fantasy
loving life, a new decree,
bring your mind to everlasting liberty

Our minds will explore together, old worlds, we conquer, forever
we then, will expand love together, as one

Come to see, victory in a land called fantasy,
loving life, for you and me, to behold, to your soul is ecstasy
You will find, other kind, that has been in search for you,
many lives has brought you to
recognize it's your life, now in review
and as you stay for the play, fantasy, has in store for you,
a glowing light will see you through

It's your day, shining day, all your dreams come true
As you glide, in your stride with the wind, as you fly away
give a smile, from your lips, and say
I am free, yes I'm free, now I'm on my way


----------



## jazz lady

*last one from ew&f...*

So you say you tried
But you just can't find the pleasure
People around you givin' you pressure
Try to resist all the hurt that's all
Around you
If you taste it, it will haunt you

So come, take me by the hand,
We'll leave this troubled land
I know we can, I know we can, I know we can, I know we can
Getaway

Watch for the signs
That lead in the right direction
Not to heed them is a bad reflection
They'll show you the way
Into what you have been seeking
To ignore them you're only cheating

So come, take me by the hand,
We'll leave this troubled land
I know we can getaway
Getaway

Lay awake every night
Till the sun comes up in the morning
Nothing exciting, it all seems boring
Make up your mind which way to go about it
To your road, you just don't doubt it.

So come, take me by the hand,
We'll leave this troubled land
I know we can, I know we can, I know we can, I know we can
Getaway


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Every man has a place, in his heart there's a space,
> and the world can't erase his fantasies
> Take a ride in the sky, on our ship fantasy
> all your dreams will come true, right away


Sweet Song!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sweet Song!


 It's one of my favs.  I was flipping around the channels last night and saw ew&f performing live sometime in the 70's the first song I posted.  They were dynamite in concert.


----------



## jazz lady

Fabulous song I hadn't heard in awhile...great horn work, too  

Do you like good music
That sweet soul music
Just as long as it's swingin'
Oh yeah, oh yeah

Out here on the floor now
We're going to a go go
Ah dancin to the music
Oh yeah, oh yeah

Spotlight on Lou Rawls y'all
Ah don't he look tall y'all
Singin' loves a hurtin' thing now
Oh yeah, oh yeah

Spotlight on Sam and Dave now
Ah don't they look boss y'all
Singin' hold on I'm comin'
Oh yeah, oh yeah

Spotlight on Wilson Pickett
That wicked picket Pickett
Singin Mustang Sally
Oh yeah, oh yeah

Spotlight on Otis Redding now
Singing fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa
Fa fa fa fa fa fa fa fa
Oh yeah, oh yeah

Spotlight on James Brown now
He's the king of them all, yeah
He's the king of them all, yeah
Oh yeah, oh yeah


----------



## jazz lady

And in honor of the Blue Angels, some of which are buzzing my building now and I watched at lunch, a great song by Sammy Hagar and Van Halen.  The video of this they did with Blue Angels footage is absolutely AWESOME!  

World turns black and white
Pictures in an empty room
Your love starts fallin' down
Better change your tune
Yeah, you reach for the golden ring
Reach for the sky
Baby, just spread your wings
We'll get higher and higher
Straight up we'll climb
We'll get higher and higher
Leave it all behind

Run, run, run away
Like a train runnin' off the track
Got the truth bein' left behind
Falls between the cracks
Standin' on broken dreams
Never losin' sight, ah
Well just spread your wings

We'll get higher and higher
Straight up we'll climb
We'll get higher and higher
Leave it all behind

So baby dry your eyes
Save all the tears you've cried
Oh, that's what dreams are made of
'Cause we belong in a world that must be strong
Oh, that's what dreams are made of

Yeah, we'll get higher and higher
Straight up we'll climb
Higher and higher
Leave it all behind
Oh, we'll get higher and higher
Who knows what we'll find?

So baby dry your eyes
Save all the tears you've cried
Oh, that's what dreams are made of
Oh baby, we belong in a world that must be strong
Oh, that's what dreams are made of

And in the end on dreams we will depend
'Cause that's what love is made of


----------



## otter

I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck
And you can't harmonize
Find a girl with far away
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
Dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## jazz lady

Will you quit following me around like a lost little puppy dog?


----------



## happyazz

Abraham, Martin, and John

-Artist: Dion from "WRKO Hall Of fame Golden Album"-
-peak Billboard position # 4 in 1968
-Words and Music by Richard Holler


Anybody here seen my old friend Abraham?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed lotta people but it seems the good they die young
You know I just looked around and he's gone

Anybody here seen my old friend John?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed lotta people but it seems the good they die young
I just looked around and he's gone



Anybody here seen my old friend Martin?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
He freed lotta people but it seems the good they die young
I just looked around and he's gone

Didn't you love the things that they stood for?
Didn't they try to find some good for you and me?
And we'll be free
Some day  soon, it's gonna be one day

Anybody here seen my old friend Bobby?
Can you tell me where he's gone?
I thought I saw him walkin' up over the hill
With Abraham, Martin, and John 
Abraham, Martin and John - Download Midi 
1969 


BACK TO 60's


----------



## happyazz

Ruby Don't Take Your Love To Town
Kenny Rogers
Music & Lyrics : M. Tillis

You've painted up your lips and rolled and curled your tinted hair,
Ruby are you contemplating going out somewhere?
The shadows on the wall tell me the sun is going down,
Oh Ruby, don't take your love to town.

It wasn't me that started that old crazy Asian war,
But I was proud to go and do my patriotic chore,
And yes, it's true that I'm not the man I used to be,
Oh Ruby, I still need some company.

It's hard to love a man whose legs are bent and paralyzed,
And the wants and needs of a woman your age really I realize,
But it won't be long, I've heard them say, until I'm not around,
Oh Ruby, don't take your love to town.

She's leaving now cause I just heard the slamming of the door,
The way I know I heard its slams one hundred times before,
And if I could move I'd get my gun and put her in the ground,
Oh Ruby, don't take your love to town.

Oh Ruby, for God's sake, turn around 
Ruby....


----------



## happyazz

SOMEBODY TO LOVE
JEFFERSON AIRPLANE
1967

When the truth is found to be lies 
And all the joy within you dies 
Don't you want somebody to love 
Don't you need somebody to love 
Wouldn't you love somebody to love 
You better find somebody to love, love 

When the garden flowers baby are dead, yes 
And your mind, your mind is so full of red 
Don't you want somebody to love 
Don't you need somebody to love 
Wouldn't you love somebody to love 
You better find somebody to love 


Your eyes, I say your eyes may look like his 
Yeah, but in your head baby 
I'm afraid you don't know where it is 
Don't you want somebody to love 
Don't you need somebody to love 
Wouldn't you love somebody to love 
You better find somebody to love 


Tears are running, ah running down your breast 
And your friends baby, they treat you like a guest 
Don't you want somebody to love 
Don't you need somebody to love 
Wouldn't you love somebody to love 
You better find somebody to love


----------



## happyazz

Dizzy 
I'm so dizzy, my head is spinnin' 
Like a whirlpool, it never ends 
And it's you, girl, makin' it spin 
You're makin' me dizzy 

First time that I saw you, girl 
I knew that I just had to make you mine 
But it's so hard to talk to you with fellas hangin' round you all the time 

I want you for my sweet pet 
But you keep playin' hard to get 
Goin' around in circles all the time 

Chorus 

I finally got to talk to you and I told you just exactly how I felt 
Then I held you close to me and kissed you and my heart began to melt

Girl, you've got control of me 
'Cause I'm so dizzy I can't see 
I need to call a doctor for some help 

Chorus x 2


----------



## happyazz

In the year 2525 
Zager and Evans
Reached #1 in July of 1969

In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive they may find

In the year 3535
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth, tell no lies
Everything you think do and say
Is in the pill you took today

In the year 4545
You ain't gonna need your teeth won't need your eyes
You won't find a thing to chew
Nobody's gonna look at you

In the year 5555
Your arms hangin' limp at your sides
Your legs got nothin' to do
Some machine's doing that for you

In the year 6565
You won't need no husband, won't need no wife
You'll pick your son, pick your daughter too
From the bottom of a long glass tube

In the year 7510
If God's a comin' He oughta make it by then
Maybe He'll look around Himself and say
Guess it's time for the judgement day

In the year 8510
God is gonna shake His mighty head
He'll either say I'm pleased where man has been
Or tear it down and start again woh oh

In the year 9595
I'm kinda wonderin' if man is gonna be alive
He's takin everything this old earth can give
And he ain't put back nothin woh oh

Now it's been ten thousand years
Man has cried a billion tears
For what he never knew
Now man's reign is through

But through eternal night
The twinkling of starlight
So very far away
Maybe it's only yesterday

In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive, they may find...... 
In The Year 2525-


----------



## happyazz

I was working in the lab late one night
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight
For my monster from his slab began to rise
And suddenly to my surprise

He did the mash
He did the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
He did the mash
It caught on in a flash
He did the mash
He did the monster mash

From my laboratory in the castle east
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes
To get a jolt from my electrodes

They did the mash
They did the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
They did the mash
It caught on in a flash
They did the mash
They did the monster mash

The zombies were having fun
The party had just begun
The guests included Wolf Man
Dracula and his son

The scene was rockin, all were digging the sounds
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive
With their vocal group, The Crypt-Kicker Five

They played the mash
They played the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
They played the mash
It caught on in a flash
They played the mash
They played the monster mash

Out from his coffin, Dracs voice did ring
Seems he was troubled by just one thing
He opened the lid and shook his fist
And said, Whatever happened to my Transylvania twist?

Its now the mash
Its now the monster mash
The monster mash
And its a graveyard smash
Its now the mash
Its caught on in a flash
Its now the mash
Its now the monster mash

Now everythings cool, Dracs a part of the band
And my monster mash is the hit of the land
For you, the living, this mash was meant too
When you get to my door, tell them Boris sent you....

Then you can mash
Then you can monster mash
The monster mash
And do my graveyard smash
Then you can mash
Youll catch on in a flash
Then you can mash
Then you can monster mash


----------



## jazz lady

*Harry Connick Jr...*

Just watching him walk around what is left of New Orleans and literally in tears while doing an interview...  

Do you know what it means to miss New Orleans
And miss her each night and day
I know I'm not wrong because the feeling's
Getting stronger the longer I stay away

Miss the moss-covered vines, tall sugar pines
Where mockingbirds used to sing
I'd love to see that old lazy Mississippi
Running in the spring

Moonlight on the bayous
Creole tunes fill the air
I dream about magnolias in June
And I'm wishin I was there

Do you know what it means to miss New Orleans
When that's where you left your heart
And there's one thing more, I miss the one I care for
More than I miss New Orleans


----------



## jazz lady

*more...*

Way down yonder in New Orleans
In the land of the dreamy scenes
It's a garden of Eden...you know what I mean

Creole babies with lovin' eyes
Softly whisper their tender sighs
Stop..ya bet your life you'll linger there...a little while
Stop....won't you give your lady fair...a little smile

It's the heaven right here on earth
All the beautiful queens
Way down yonder in New...Orleans

Stop....won't you give your lady fair...a little smile
Stop....give lady fair...a little smile
Oh!
It's the heaven right here on earth
All the beautiful queens,
Look out!
Way down yonder in New Orleans
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*last one...*

Step aside
Step aside
The krewe's gonna take a ride
Better stand behind the barricade
Here comes, here comes, here comes
The big parade

So make way
So make way
That's what the captain say
Down St. Charles and Esplanade
Here comes
The big parade

"Throw me somethin mister"
I wanna dance with your sister
Brass bands marchin by
Throwing notes to the sky

There goes
There goes
Second-liners and flambeaus
I'm feelin even better
Than the day was made
Here comes
Here comes
Here comes
The big parade


----------



## jazz lady

*my earworm tonight...edgar winter group...*

The mountain is high, the valley is low
And you're confused 'bout which way to go
So I flew here to give you a hand
And lead you into the promised land

So, come on and take a free ride (free ride)
Come on and take it by my side
Come on and take a free ride

All over the country, I'm seeing the same
Nobody's winning, at this kind of game
We gotta do better, it's time to begin
You know all the answers
Must come from within

So, come on and take a free ride (free ride)
Come on and take it by my side
Come on and take a free ride

Yeah, yeah, yeah

[Instrumental Interlude]

Free ride

Come on and take a free ride
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Come on and take a free ride
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Come on and take a free ride
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Come on and take a free ride
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## Agee

Riding on the city of new orleans
Illinios central, monday morning rail
15 cars and 15 restless riders
3 conductors and 25 sacks of mail
All along a southbound odyssey
The train pulls out of kankakee
Rolls along past houses, farms and fields
Passing trains that have no name
Freight yards full of old black men
The graveyards of the rusted automobiles

Singing good morning america, how are you? 
Saying, don’t you know me I’m your native son? 
I’m the train they call the city of new orleans
I’ll be gone 500 miles when the day is done

Dealing cards with the old men in the club car
Penny a point, ain’t no one keeping score
Pass the paper bag that holds the bottle
Feel the wheels a rumbling ’neath the floor

And the sons of pullman porters
And the sons of engineers
Ride their fathers’ magic carpet made of steel
And mothers with their babes asleep
Rockin’ to the gentle beat
And the rhythm of the rails is all they feel
Singing good morning america, how are you? 
Saying don’t you know me, I’m your native son? 
I’m the train they call the city of new orleans
I’ll be gone 500 miles when the day is done

Nighttime on the city of new orleans
Changing cars in memphis, tennessee
Halfway home and we’ll be there by morning
Through the mississippi darkness rolling down to the sea
But all the towns and people seem
To fade into a bad dream
And the steel rails still ain’t heard the news
The conductor sings his song again
The passengers will please refrain
This train has got the disappearing railroad blues

Singing good morning america, how are you? 
Saying don’t you know me, I’m your native son? 
I’m the train they call the city of new orleans
I’ll be gone 500 miles when the day is done


----------



## Agee

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

It’s so noisy at the fair
But all your friends are there
And the candy floss you had
And your mother and your dad.

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

There’s a girl just down the aisle,
Oh, to turn and see her smile.
You can hear the words she wrote
As you read the hidden note.

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

Now you’re underneath the stairs
And you’re givin’ back some glares
To the people who you met
And it’s your first cigarette.

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

Now you say you’re leavin’ home
’cause you want to be alone.
Ain’t it funny how you feel
When you’re findin’ out it’s real? 

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.

Oh, to live on sugar mountain
With the barkers and the colored balloons,
You can’t be twenty on sugar mountain
Though you’re thinking that you’re leaving there too soon,
You’re leaving there too soon.


----------



## Agee

Instant karma’s gonna get you
Gonna knock you right on the head
You better get yourself together
Pretty soon you’re gonna be dead
What in the world you thinking of
Laughing in the face of love
What on earth you tryin’ to do
It’s up to you, yeah you

Instant karma’s gonna get you
Gonna look you right in the face
Better get yourself together darlin’
Join the human race
How in the world you gonna see
Laughin’ at fools like me
Who in the hell d’you think you are
A super star
Well, right you are

Well we all shine on
Like the moon and the stars and the sun
Well we all shine on
Ev’ryone come on

Instant karma’s gonna get you
Gonna knock you off your feet
Better recognize your brothers
Ev’ryone you meet
Why in the world are we here
Surely not to live in pain and fear
Why on earth are you there
When you’re ev’rywhere
Come and get your share

Well we all shine on
Like the moon and the stars and the sun
Yeah we all shine on
Come on and on and on on on
Yeah yeah, alright, uh huh, ah

Well we all shine on
Like the moon and the stars and the sun
Yeah we all shine on
On and on and on on and on

Well we all shine on
Like the moon and the stars and the sun
Well we all shine on
Like the moon and the stars and the sun
Well we all shine on
Like the moon and the stars and the sun
Yeah we all shine on
Like the moon and the stars and the sun


----------



## Agee

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I’ve been buyin’ another woman clothes,
But you’ve been talkin’ to someone else.

I called your mama ’bout three or four nights ago.
I called your mama ’bout three or four nights ago.
Your mama said, son,
Don’t call my daughter no more.

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I’ve been buyin’ another woman clothes,
But you’ve been takin’ money from someone else.

Come on back home, baby; try my love one more time.
Come on back home, baby; try my love one more time.
You’ve been gone away so long,
I’m just about to lose my mind.

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I’ve been buyin’ another woman clothes,
But you’ve been talkin’ to someone else.


----------



## Agee

Traffic in the city turns my head around.
No, no, no, no, no.
Backed up on the freeway, backed up in the church,
Ev’rywhere you look there’s a frown, frown.

Chorus:
Com, commotion,
Git, git, git, gone.
Com, commotion,
Git, git, git, gone.

People keep atalkin’, they don’t say a word.
Jaw, jaw, jaw, jaw, jaw.
Talk up in the white house, talk up to your door,
So much goin’ on I just can’t hear.

Chorus

Hurryin’ to get there so you save some time.
Run, run, run, run, run.
Rushin’ to the treadmill, rushin’ to get home,
Worry ’bout the time you save, save.


----------



## Agee

First thing I remember was askin’ papa, why? ,
For there were many things I didn’t know.
And daddy always smiled; took me by the hand,
Sayin’, someday you’ll understand.

Chorus:
Well, I’m here to tell you now each and ev’ry mother’s son
You better learn it fast; you better learn it young,
’cause, someday never comes.

Well, time and tears went by and I collected dust,
For there were many things I didn’t know.
When daddy went away, he said, try to be a man,
And, someday you’ll understand.

Chorus

And then, one day in april, I wasn’t even there,
For there were many things I didn’t know.
A son was born to me; mama held his hand,
Sayin’ someday you’ll understand.

Chorus

Think it was september, the year I went away,
For there were many things I didn’t know.
And I still see him standing, try’n’ to be a man;
I said, someday you’ll understand.

Chorus

Mmmm-mmmm-mmmm....


----------



## jazz lady

grass roots...great driving beat to the song too...


All of the lonely nights
Waiting for you to come, longing to hold you tight
I need you so desperately
Waiting for you to come bringing your love to me [but]

I'd wait a million years
Walk a million miles, cry a million tears
I'd swim the deepest sea
Climb the highest hill, just to have you near me

As love is reality
When you are near to me, I am in ecstacy
I'd swallow the pain and pride
Baby, I just can't hide all that I feel inside [and]

I'd wait a million years
Walk a million miles, cry a million tears
I'd swim the deepest sea
Climb the highest hill, just to have you near me

A million years, I would wait for you
A million tears, baby I'd be true
A million miles, I would follow you
A million years, if you want me to

Pacing the floor, detest
Sweat pouring down my chest, still I can't love you less
It's worth all the pain and pride
Baby, I just can't hide all that I feel inside [and]

I'd wait a million years
Walk a million miles, cry a million tears
I'd swim the deepest sea
Climb the highest hill, just to have you near me


----------



## morganj614

When I was a young man courting the girls
I played me a waiting game.
If a maid refused me with tossing curls
I’d let the old earth take a couple of twirls
And I’d ply her with tears instead of pearls
And as time came around, she came my way
As time came around, she came

But it’s a long, long while from may to december
And the days grow short when you reach september.
The autumn weather turns the leaves to flame
And I haven’t got the time for the waiting game.

Oh, the days dwindle down to precious few;
September, november.
And these few precious days I’ll spend with you.
These precious days I’ll spend with you.


----------



## morganj614

Summer has come and passed 
The innocent can never last 
Wake me up when September ends 

Like my fathers come to pass 
Seven years has gone so fast 
Wake me up when September ends 

Here comes the rain again 
Falling from the stars 
Drenched in my pain again 
Becoming who we are 

As my memory rests 
But never forgets what I lost 
Wake me up when September ends 

Summer has come and passed 
The innocent can never last 
Wake me up when September ends 


Ring out the bells again 
Like we did when Spring began 
Wake me up when September ends 

Here comes the rain agan 
Falling from the stars 
Drenched in my pain again 
Becomeing who we are 

As my memory rests 
But never forgets what I lost 
Wake me up when September ends 

Summer has come and passed 
The innocent can never last 
Wake me up when September ends 

Like my fathers com to pass 
Twenty years has gone so fast 
Wake me up when September ends 
wake me up when september ends 
wake me up when september ends


----------



## AMP

I pulled into Nazareth, I was feeling about half past dead;
 I just needed some place where I can lay my head.
 "Hey, mister, can you tell me where a man might find a bed?"
 He just grinned and shook my hand, and 'No' was all he said.

    Take a load off Fanny,
    Take a load for free;
    Take a load off Fanny,
    And (and) (and) you put the load right on me.

 I picked up my bag, I went looking for a place to hide;
 When I saw Carmen and the Devil walking side by side.
 I said, "Hey, Carmen, come on, let's go downtown."
 She said, "I gotta go, but my friend can stick around."

    Take a load off Fanny (etc.)

 Go down, Miss Moses, there's nothing you can say
 It's just ol' Luke, and Luke's waiting on the Judgement Day.
 "Well, Luke, my friend, what about young Anna Lee?"
 He said, "Do me a favor, son, won't you stay and keep Anna Lee
company?"

    Take a load off Fanny (etc.)

 Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
 He said, "I will fix your rack, if you'll take Jack, my dog."
 I said, "Wait a minute, Chester, you know I'm a peaceful man."
 He said, "That's okay, boy, won't you feed him when you can."

    Take a load off Fanny (etc.)

 Catch a cannonball now, to take me down the line
 My bag is sinking low and I do believe it's time.
 To get back to Miss Fanny, you know she's the only one.
 Who sent me here with her regards for everyone.

    Take a load off Fanny (etc.)

	-- Jaime 'Robbie' Robertson


----------



## meangirl

*I love this goofy song...*

Everclear

She's so high above me

She's blood, flesh and bone
No tucks or silicone
She's touch, smell, sight, taste and sound
But somehow I can't believe
That anything should happen
I know where I belong
And nothing's gonna happen

Chorus:
'Cause she's so high
High above me, she's so lovely
She's so high, like Cleopatra, Joan of Arc, or Aphrodite
She's so high, high above me

First class and fancy free
She's high society
She's got the best of everything
What could a guy like me ever really offer?
She's perfect as she can be, why should I even bother?

(Chorus)

She calls to speak to me
I freeze immediately
'Cause what she says sounds so unreal
'Cause somehow I can't believe
That anything should happen
I know where I belong
And nothing's gonna happen

(Chorus)


----------



## RoseRed

"Photograph"

Look at this photograph
Everytime I do it makes me laugh
How did our eyes get so red
And what the hell is on Joey's head

And this is where I grew up
I think the present owner fixed it up
I never knew we'd ever went without
The second floor is hard for sneaking out

And this is where I went to school
Most of the time had better things to do
Criminal record says I broke in twice
I must have done it half a dozen times

I wonder if It's too late
Should i go back and try to graduate
Life's better now that it was back then
If I was them I wouldn't let me in

Oh oh oh
Oh god I

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Remember the old arcade 
Blew every dollar that we ever made 
The cops seen us hanging out 
They said somebody went and burned it down 

Goodbye

We used to listen to the radio
And sing along with every song we know
We said someday we'd find out how if feels
To sing to more than just the steering wheel

Kim's the first girl I kissed
I was so nervous that I nearly missed
She's had a couple of kids since then
I haven't seen her since god knows when

Oh oh oh
Oh god I

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

I miss that town
I miss the faces
You can't erase
You can't replace it
I miss it now
I can't believe it

So hard to stay
So hard to leave it

If I could I relive those days
I know the one thing that would never change

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Look at this photograph
Everytime I do it makes me laugh
Everytime I do it makes me


----------



## jazz lady

*genesis...*

Need I say I love you
Need I say I care
Need I say that emotion's,
Something we don't share
I don't want to be sitting here
Trying to deceive you
Cos you know I know baby
That I don't wanna go.

We cannot live together
We cannot live apart
That's the situation
I've known it from the start
Every time that I look at you
I can see the future
Cos you know I know babe
That I don't wanna go.

Throwing it all away
Throwing it all away
Is there nothing that I can say
To make you change your mind
I watch the world go round and round
And see mine turning upside down
You're throwing it all away.

Now who will light up the darkness
Who will hold your hand
Who will find you the answers
When you don't understand
Why should I have to be the one
Who has to convince you
Cos you know I know baby
That I don't wanna go.

Someday you'll be sorry
Someday when you're free
Memories will remind you
That our love was meant to be
Late at night when you call my name
The only sound you'll hear
Is the sound of your voice calling
Calling after me.

Just throwing it all away
Throwing it all away
There's nothing I can say
We're throwing it all away
Yes we're throwing it all away...
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## jazz lady

*g'n'r*

1,2,1,2,3,4
[whistle]
Shed a tear 'cause I'm missin' you
I'm still alright to smile
Girl, I think about you every day now
Was a time when I wasn't sure
But you set my mind at ease
There is no doubt
You're in my heart now

Said, woman, take it slow
It'll work itself out fine
All we need is just a little patience
Said, sugar, make it slow
And we come together fine
All we need is just a little patience
(patience)
Mm, yeah

I sit here on the stairs
'Cause I'd rather be alone
If I can't have you right now
I'll wait, dear
Sometimes I get so tense
But I can't speed up the time
But you know, love
There's one more thing to consider

Said, woman, take it slow
And things will be just fine
You and I'll just use a little patience
Said, sugar, take the time
'Cause the lights are shining bright
You and I've got what it takes
To make it, We won't fake it,
I'll never break it
'cause I can't take it

[whistle]
...little patience, mm yeah, mm yeah
need a little patience, yeah
just a little patience, yeah
some more patience, yeah
need some patience, yeah
could use some patience, yeah
gotta have some patience, yeah
all it takes is patience,
just a little patience
is all you need *

I BEEN WALKIN' THE STREETS AT NIGHT
JUST TRYIN' TO GET IT RIGHT
HARD TO SEE WITH SO MANY AROUND
YOU KNOW I DON'T LIKE
BEING STUCK IN THE CROWD
AND THE STREETS DON'T CHANGE
BUT BABY THE NAME
I AIN'T GOT TIME FOR THE GAME
'CAUSE I NEED YOU
YEAH, YEAH, BUT I NEED YOU
OO, I NEED YOU
WHOA, I NEED YOU
OO, ALL THIS TIME **
(ah)

[()-whispered]
[*Background Vocals]
[**Main Vocals]


----------



## jazz lady

*ew&f...*

Yeah, hey
When you wish upon a star
Dreams will take you very far, yeah
When you wish upon a dream
Life ain't always what it seems, oh yeah
Once you see your light so clear
In the sky so very dear

You're a shinig star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be
That you can truly be

Shining star come into view
Shine is watchful light on you, yeah
Gives you strength to carry on
Make your body big and strong
Future roads for you to pass
Love to watch your mug past

The shining star, lucky you
The sinful redeeming shall be true
On an adventure of the sun, yeah
Yeah it's all awake and just begun
Yeah, thought I had to stir the mood
That's it now I got my own oh yeah

So if you find yourself in need
Why don't you listen to his words of heat
Be a child free of sin
Be some place, yes I can
Words of Wisdom: Yes I can

You're a shinig star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be
You're a shinig star, no matter who you are
Shining bright to see what you can truly be

Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be
Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be
Shining star for you to see, what your life can truly be
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## kwillia

Rod Stewart...

_It's not the pale moon that excites me
That thrills and delights me, oh no
It's just the nearness of you

It isn't your sweet conversation
That brings this sensation, oh no
It's just the nearness of you

When you're in my arms and I feel you so close to me
All my wildest dreams come true

I need no soft lights to enchant me
But if you'll only grant me the right
To hold you ever so tight
And to feel in the night ooh the nearness of you

When you're in my arms and I feel you so close to me
All my wildest dreams come true

I need no soft lights to enchant me
But if you'll only grant me the right
To hold you ever so tight
And to feel in the night the nearness of you
_


----------



## kwillia

I still have this on 45...

_I didn't know what day it was
When you walked into the room
I said hello unnoticed
You said goodbye too soon

Breezing through the clientele
Spinning yarns that were so lyrical
I really must confess right here
The attraction was purely physical

I took all those habits of yours
That in the beginning were hard to accept
Your fashion sense, Beardsly prints
I put down to experience

The big bosomed lady with the Dutch accent
Who tried to change my point of view
Her ad lib lines were well rehearsed
But my heart cried out for you

You're in my heart, you're in my soul
You'll be my breath should I grow old
You are my lover, you're my best friend
You're in my soul

My love for you is immeasurable
My respect for you immense
You're ageless, timeless, lace and fineness
You're beauty and elegance

You're a rhapsody, a comedy
You're a symphony and a play
You're every love song ever written
But honey what do you see in me

You're an essay in glamour
Please pardon the grammar
But you're every schoolboy's dream
You're Celtic, United, but baby i've decided
You're the best team i've ever seen

And there have been many affairs
Many times i've thought to leave
But I bite my lip and turn around
'Cause you're the warmest thing i've ever found _


----------



## mydoghasfleas

kwillia said:
			
		

> Rod Stewart...
> 
> _It's not the pale moon that excites me
> That thrills and delights me, oh no
> It's just the nearness of you
> 
> It isn't your sweet conversation
> That brings this sensation, oh no
> It's just the nearness of you
> 
> When you're in my arms and I feel you so close to me
> All my wildest dreams come true
> 
> I need no soft lights to enchant me
> But if you'll only grant me the right
> To hold you ever so tight
> And to feel in the night ooh the nearness of you
> 
> When you're in my arms and I feel you so close to me
> All my wildest dreams come true
> 
> I need no soft lights to enchant me
> But if you'll only grant me the right
> To hold you ever so tight
> And to feel in the night the nearness of you
> _


----------



## jazz lady

Carole King...

Music is playing inside my head
Over and over and over again
My friend, there's no end to the music

Ah, summer is over
But the music keeps playing
And won't let the cold get me down

Pictures are forming inside my brain
Soon with the colors they'll rain together and grow
Then don't you know, don't you know there'll be music

Ah, it's not always easy
But the music keeps playing
And won't let the world get me down

Music is playing inside my head


----------



## jazz lady

I think I'm goin' back
To the things I learned so well in my youth
I think I'm returning to those days
When I was young enough to know the truth
Now there are no games to only pass the time
No more electric trains, no more trees to climb
Thinking young and growing older is no sin
And I can play the game of life to win

I can recall a time
When I wasn't ashamed to reach out to a friend
Now I think
I've got a lot more than just my toys to lend
Now there's more to do
Than watch my sailboat glide
And every day can be
My magic carpet ride

A little bit of courage is all we lack
So catch me if you can, I'm goin' back


----------



## jazz lady

*Santana...my favorite song and an awesome performance by him on the pregame show...*

too bad Rob Thomas wasn't singing with him, but it still was good.  


Man it's a hot one
Like seven inches from the midday sun
I hear you whisper & the words melt everyone
But you stay so cool
My mu-equita, my Spanish harlem mona lisa
Your my reason for reason
The step in my groove

And if you say this life ain't good enough
I would give my world to lift you up
I could change my life to better suit your mood
Cause you're so smooth

And just like the ocean under the moon
Well that's the same emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of lovin that can be so smooth
Gimme your heart, make it real
Or else forget about it

I'll tell you one thing
If you would leave it would be a crying shame
In every breath and every word I hear your name calling me out
Out from the barrio, you hear my rhythm from your radio
You feel the turning of the world so soft and slow
Turning you round and round

And just like the ocean under the moon
Well that's the same emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of lovin that can be so smooth
Gimme your heart, make it real
Or else forget about it

:guitar:


----------



## kwillia

The next generation of lyrics posters...

<img src="ttp://us.news3.yimg.com/us.i2.yimg.com/p/afp/20050908/capt.sge.gao49.080905170503.photo02.photo.default-346x293.jpg?x=300&y=254&sig=_hDAv_oiQ.5T_85vkAXeGg--">


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> The next generation of lyrics posters...
> 
> <img src="ttp://us.news3.yimg.com/us.i2.yimg.com/p/afp/20050908/capt.sge.gao49.080905170503.photo02.photo.default-346x293.jpg?x=300&y=254&sig=_hDAv_oiQ.5T_85vkAXeGg--">



Ah..generation X.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Ah..generation X.


touche'...

Let me try again...

<img src="http://us.news3.yimg.com/us.i2.yimg.com/p/afp/20050908/capt.sge.gao49.080905170503.photo02.photo.default-346x293.jpg?x=346&y=293&sig=gH8jNKH1sKYkmJCV1UVTZg--">

I loooove this picture...


----------



## jazz lady

*staple singers...just playing on the oldies station...*

Aaaaah, haaa
I know a place
Ain't nobody cryin'
Ain't nobody worried
Ain't no smilin' faces
Mmm-mmm, no, no
Lyin' to the races
Help me, come on, come on
Somebody, help me, now
(I'll take you there)
Help me, y'all
(I'll take you there)
Help me now
(I'll take you there)
Oh, mmm-mmm (I'll take you there)
Oh, oh, mercy
(I'll take you there)
Oh, let me take you there
(I'll take you there)

Oh-oh-hoooo, let me take you there
(I'll take you there)

Play it Mary, play your
Play your piano now
All right
Aaaaaah, do it, do it
Come on now
Play on it, play on it
Big Daddy, now
Daddy, Daddy, Daddy
Play your, ummmmm

Ooh, Lord
All right now
Baby, little lady, easy now
Help me now
Come on, little lady
All right
Dum-dum-dum-dum
Doin' sockin' soul

Aaaaaaah, oooh, aaaaah
I know a place, y'all
(I'll take you there)
Ain't nobody cryin' there
(I'll take you there)
Ain't nobody worried, y'all
(I'll take you there)
No smilin' faces
(I'll take you there)
Uh-uh
(Lyin' to the races)
(I'll take you there)
Oh, oh, no
Oh
(I'll take you there)
Oh, oh,
(I'll take you there)
Mercy now
(I'll take you there)
I'm callin' callin' callin' for mercy
(I'll take you there)
Mercy, mercy
(I'll take you there)
You gotta, gotta, gotta let me
Let me take you, take you
Take you over there
<SCRIPT language=javascript src="../../song_in_bot.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## tomchamp

You better you better you bet.

I call you on the telephone my 
voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes feel I should just go home 
but I'm dealing with a memory that never forgets

I love to hear you say my name 
especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind 
but I drunk myself blind to the sound of old T-Rex
To the sound of old T-Rex and Who's Next
Chorus:

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
Ooh, a little is alright
When you say 
come over and spend the night
Tonight
Tonight

Chorus: (as above)

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"

You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night 
with a neon light for a visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight 
can't make letting me in any easier

I know I been wearing crazy clothes 
and I look pretty crappy sometime
But my body feels so good 
and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

Chorus: (as above)


----------



## vraiblonde

If you ever go down Trinidad
They make you feel so very glad
Calypso sing and make up rhyme
Guarantee you one real good fine time

Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola
Go down Point Koomahnah
Both mother and daughter
Workin' for the Yankee dollar

(Oh, beat it man, beat it)

Since the Yankee come to Trinidad
They got the young girls all goin' mad
Young girls say they treat 'em nice
Make Trinidad like paradise

Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola
Go down Point Koomahnah
Both mother and daughter
Workin' for the Yankee dollar

(Oh, you vex me, you vex me)

From Chicachicaree to Mona's Isle
Native girls all dance and smile
Help soldier celebrate his leave
Make every day like New Year's Eve

Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola
Go down Point Koomahnah
Both mother and daughter
Workin' for the Yankee dollar

(It's a fact, man, it's a fact)

In old Trinidad, I also fear
The situation is mighty queer
Like the Yankee girl, the native swoon
When she hear der Bingo croon

Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola
Go down Point Koomahnah
Both mother and daughter
Workin' for the Yankee dollar

Out on Manzanella Beach
G.I. romance with native peach
All night long, make tropic love
Next day, sit in hot sun and cool off

Drinkin' rum and Coca-Cola
Go down Point Koomahnah
Both mother and daughter
Workin' for the Yankee dollar

(It's a fact, man, it's a fact)

Rum and Coca-Cola
Rum and Coca-Cola
Workin' for the Yankee dollar


----------



## vraiblonde

*More Andrews Sisters...*

Doodle doodle do do
Doodle doodle do do
Doodle doodle do do do do

I love you a bushel and a peck
A bushel and a peck and a hug around the neck
Hug around the neck and a barrel and a heap
Barrel and a heap and I'm talking in my sleep about you

About you, about you
My mind is leapin'
Having trouble sleepin'

Cause I love you a bushel and a peck
You bet your pretty neck that I do

Doodle doodle do do
Doodle doodle do do
Doodle doodle do do do do

I love you a bushel and peck
A bushel and peck though you make my heart a wreck
Make my heart a wreck and you make my life a mess
Make my life a mess, yes, a mess of happiness about you

About you, about you
Although you grieve me
Never ever leave me

Cause I love you a bushel and a peck
You bet your pretty neck that I do

Doodle doodle do do
Doodle doodle do do
Doodle doodle do do do do

I love you a bushel and peck
A bushel and peck and it beats me all to heck
Beats me all to heck and I'll never tend the farm
Never tend the farm when I wanna keep my arm about you

About you, about you
The cows and chickens
Are going to the dickens

Cause I love you a bushel and a peck
You bet your pretty neck that I do

Doodle doodle do do
Doodle doodle do do
Doodle doodle do do do


----------



## vraiblonde

Down in the street there is violence
And and a lots of work to be done
No place to hang out our washing
And and I can't blame all on the sun, oh no

We gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Oh we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher

Workin' so hard like a soldier
Can't afford a thing on TV
Deep in my heart I am warrior
Can't get food for them kid, good God

We gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Oh we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher

Who is to blame in one country
Never can get to the one
Dealin' in multiplication
And they still can't feed everyone, oh no

We gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Oh we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher

Out in the street...
Out in the street...
Out in the playground...
In the dark side of town...

We gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Oh we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher

Rock it in the daytime
Rock it in the night...


----------



## kwillia

They're still racing out at the Trestles
But that blood it never burned in her veins
Now I hear she's got a house up in Fairview
And a style she's trying to maintain
Well if she wants to see me
You can tell her that I'm easily found
Tell her there's a spot out 'neath Abram's Bridge
And tell her there's a darkness on the edge of town
There's a darkness on the edge of town

Well everybody's got a secret Sonny
Something that they just can't face
Some folks spend their whole lives trying to keep it
They carry it with them every step that they take
Till some day they just cut it loose
Cut it loose or let it drag 'em down
Where no one asks any questions, or looks too long in your face*
In the darkness on the edge of town
In the darkness on the edge of town

Now some folks are born into a good life
And other folks get it anyway anyhow
Well I lost my money and I lost my wife**
Them things don't seem to matter much to me now
Tonight I'll be on that hill 'cause I can't stop
I'll be on that hill with everything I've got
Well lives on the line where dreams are found and lost
I'll be there on time and I'll pay the cost
For wanting things that can only be found
In the darkness on the edge of town
In the darkness on the edge of town


----------



## jazz lady

*Clarence "Gatemouth" Brown died today*



> BATON ROUGE, La. - Clarence "Gatemouth" Brown, the singer and guitarist who built a 50-year career playing blues, country, jazz and Cajun music, died Saturday in his hometown of Orange, Texas, where he had gone to escape Hurricane Katrina. He was 81.
> <SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if (window.yzq_a == null) document.write("<scr\\" + \\"ipt type=text/javascript src=""http://us.js1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/lib/bc/bc_1.7.0.js></scr" + "ipt>");</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if (window.yzq_a){yzq_a('p', 'P=SmSSckSOwhUjDJQxQwafzQIoz0WJI0Mk1N8AA.cF&T=17onidpc2%2fX%3d1126487263%2fE%3d46079015%2fR%3dnews%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d1.1%2fW%3d8%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d4073784164%2fH%3dY2FjaGVoaW50PSJuZXdzIiBjb250ZW50PSJIdXJyaWNhbmU7bHVuZyBjYW5jZXI7aGVhcnQgZGlzZWFzZTtoZWFsdGg7aG91c2U7aG9tZTtodXJyaWNhbmU7aXQi%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3d6AC28E44');yzq_a('a', '&U=139vibtug%2fN%3dbHfzENG_RvA-%2fC%3d362148.7181874.8090177.1442997%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d2936790');}</SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>http://bc.us.yahoo.com/b?P=SmSSckSOwhUjDJQxQwafzQIoz0WJI0Mk1N8AA.cF&ampT=17tk6c76k%2fX%3d1126487263%2fE%3d46079015%2fR%3dnews%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d2.1%2fW%3d8%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d3808219989%2fH%3dY2FjaGVoaW50PSJuZXdzIiBjb250ZW50PSJIdXJyaWNhbmU7bHVuZyBjYW5jZXI7aGVhcnQgZGlzZWFzZTtoZWFsdGg7aG91c2U7aG9tZTtodXJyaWNhbmU7aXQi%2fQ%3d-1%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3d6AC28E44&ampU=139vibtug%2fN%3dbHfzENG_RvA-%2fC%3d362148.7181874.8090177.1442997%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d2936790</NOSCRIPT>
> Brown, who had been battling lung cancer and heart disease, was in ill health for the past year, said Rick Cady, his booking agent.
> 
> Cady said the musician was with his family at his brother's house when he died. Brown's home in Slidell, La., a bedroom community of New Orleans, was destroyed by Katrina, Cady said.
> 
> "He was completely devastated," Cady said. "I'm sure he was heartbroken, both literally and figuratively. He evacuated successfully before the hurricane hit, but I'm sure it weighed heavily on his soul."
> 
> Although his career first took off in the 1940s with blues hits "Okie Dokie Stomp" and "Ain't That Dandy," Brown bristled when he was labeled a bluesman.
> 
> In the second half of his career, he became known as a musical jack-of-all-trades who played a half-dozen instruments and culled from jazz, country, Texas blues, and the zydeco and Cajun music of his native Louisiana.
> 
> By the end of his career, Brown had more than 30 recordings and won a Grammy award in 1982.
> 
> "I'm so unorthodox, a lot of people can't handle it," Brown said in a 2001 interview.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050911/ap_en_mu/obit_gatemouth_brown;_ylt=AhXxkjuPEwSwXL.8c3K7tSOs0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA3YXYwNDRrBHNlYwM3NjI-


I was fortunate enough to see him perform several times in concert at Wolf Trap and other jazz festivals. He was a phenomenal talent who will be sorely missed. :sad:


----------



## jazz lady

*loverboy...keep hearing this one on the radio lately...*

I’m not man or machine
I’m just something in between
I’m all love, a dynamo
So push the button and let me go

You want me to come alive
Just flick the switch into overdrive
You and me can let it be
Ready-aim-fire

Touch that dial - turn me on
Start me like a motor, make me run
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it
Turn that dial all the way
Shoot me like a rocket into space
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it

I got fun - you got deal
You wanna drive then take the wheel
You and me can let it be
Ready-aim-fire

Touch that dial - turn me on
Start me like a motor, make me run
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it
Turn that dial all the way
Shoot me like a rocket into space
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it

Solo

You want me to come alive
Just flick the switch into overdrive
You and me can let it be
Ready-aim-fire

Touch that dial - turn me on
Start me like a motor, make me run
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it
Turn that dial all the way
Shoot me like a rocket into space
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it

Touch that dial - turn me on
Start me like a motor, make me run
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it
Turn that dial all the way
Shoot me like a rocket into space
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it
Lovin’ every minute of it


----------



## meangirl

*loverboy...keep hearing this one on the radio lately... * 

That's my favorite of thiers. I like this one too.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I was born to run,
I was born to dream,
The craziest boy you ever seen,
I gotta do it my way,
Or no way at all.

And I was here to please,
I’m even on knees
Makin love to whoever I please,
I gotta do it my way,
Or no way at all.

And then you came around,
Tried to tie me down,
I was such a clown,
You had to have it your way,
Or no way at all.

Well I’ve had all I can take,
I can’t take it no more,
I’m gonna pack my bags and fly......baby,
Or no way at all.

So why don’t you turn me lose,
Turn me lose,
Turn me lose,
I gotta do it my way,
Or no way at all.

Why don’t you turn me lose,
Turn me lose,
Turn me lose,
I gotta do it my way,
I wanna fly.

I’m here to please,
I’m even on my knees,
Makin love to whoever I please,
I gotta do it my way,
I gotta do it my way,
And when you came around,
You tried to tie me down,
I was such a clown,
You had to have it your way,
Well I’m sayin no way,

So why don’t you turn me lose,
Turn me lose,
Turn me lose,
I gotta do it my way,
Or no way at all.

Why don’t you turn me lose,
Turn me lose,
Turn me lose,
I gotta do it my way,
I wanna fly.

Repeat

Turn me lose,

Repeat.


----------



## Leelee

she asks him why
why i'm a hairy guy
i'm hairy noon and night
my hair is a fright
i'm hairy high and low
don't ask me why
don't know
it's not for lack of bread
like the grateful dead 
darling

gimme a head with hair
long beautiful hair
shining streaming gleaming flaxen waxen
give me it down to there
shoulder length or longer
here baby there momma everywhere daddy daddy
hair
flow it show it long as i can grow it my hair

let it fly in the breeze
and get caught in the trees
a home to the fleas in my hair
a home for fleas a hive for the bees
a nest for birds there ain't no words
for the beauty, the splendor, the wonder of my hair

i want it long straight curly fuzzy
snaggy shaggy ratty matty
oily greasy fleecy shining
gleaming streaming flaxen waxen
knotted polka-dotted
twisted beaded braided
powdered flowered and confettied
tangled spangled mangled and spaghettied

oh say can you see my eyes if you can
then my hair's too short

down to here down to there down to there down to where it 
stops by itself...


----------



## jazz lady

*I like this one by Loverboy too...*

You’ve been hurt and left for dead
Shot from the saddle
And your heart, it’s been cut and bled
Run from the bottle

You’ve been shattered, battered, you’ve had it rough
But never, ever, never give up
Cause love will rise, love will rise

Love will rise again
You’ve got to fight like a true survivor
Love will rise again
Up from the ashes
Love will rise again... and again

You better run and hide away
Lost in the shadows
You’re alone, you wear the pain
Just like a medal

You’ve been shot down, brought down
You’ve had it rough
But never, ever, never give up
Cause love will rise, love will rise

Love will rise again
You’ve got to fight like a true survivor
Love will rise again
Up from the ashes
Love will rise again...and again

Believe me I know where you’ve been
I used to be one of the wounded
There’s something your heart can’t defend
I’m bock on my feet, I come back alive
Stand up and fight, never say die

Up from the ashes, love will rise

Love will rise again
You’ve got to fight like a true survivor
Love will rise again
Up from the ashes
Love will rise

Love will rise again
Love will rise again
Love will rise again

Yeah, yeah


----------



## AMP

Here's an old one from Dolly Parton. Heard it for the first time yesterday and can't get it out of my head!!

Jolene, jolene, jolene, jolene
I’m begging of you please don’t take my man
Jolene, jolene, jolene, jolene
Please don’t take him just because you can
Your beauty is beyond compare
With flaming locks of auburn hair
With ivory skin and eyes of emerald green
Your smile is like a breath of spring
Your voice is soft like summer rain
And I cannot compete with you, jolene

He talks about you in his sleep
There’s nothing I can do to keep
From crying when he calls your name, jolene

And I can easily understand
How you could easily take my man
But you don’t know what he means to me, jolene

Jolene, jolene, jolene, jolene
I’m begging of you please don’t take my man
Jolene, jolene, jolene, jolene
Please don’t take him just because you can

You could have your choice of men
But I could never love again
He’s the only one for me, jolene

I had to have this talk with you
My happiness depends on you
And whatever you decide to do, jolene

Jolene, jolene, jolene, jolene
I’m begging of you please don’t take my man
Jolene, jolene, jolene, jolene
Please don’t take him even though you can
Jolene, jolene


----------



## RoseRed

MICHELLE BRANCH 

"All You Wanted"

I wanted to be like you
I wanted everything
So I tried to be like you
And I got swept away

I didn't know that it was so cold
And you needed someone
to show you the way
So I took your hand and we figured out
That when the time comes
I'd take you away

If you want to
I can save you
I can take you away from here
So lonely inside
So busy out there
And all you wanted
was somebody who cares

I'm sinking slowly
So hurry hold me
Your hand is all I have to keep me hanging on
Please can you tell me
So I can finally see
Where you go when you're gone

If you want to
I can save you
I can take you away from here
So lonely inside
So busy out there
And all you wanted
was somebody who cares

All you wanted was somebody who cares
If you need me you know I'll be there
Oh, yeah

[x2]
If you want to
I can save you
I can take you away from here
So lonely inside
So busy out there
And all you wanted
was somebody who cares

Please can you tell me
So I can finally see
Where you go when you're gone​


----------



## jazz lady

*social distortion...*

Through these eyes I've seen love and I've seen hate
I've seen the violence and the tears
Through these eyes
I got my schooling on the streets
I've seen the things in life
You don't wanna see

Through these eyes I've seen the shape of things to come
And I've watched them all fall apart
Through these eyes
I've seen the broken homes, they cry
I've seen the poor man's face
As he stands in line

And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less travelled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly
And the pain it lingers on

Through these eyes, I've looked the devil in the face
And I've seen God's holy grace
Through these eyes
I've tried to walk the straighter line
I found myself again
But nearly lost my mind

And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less travelled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly
And the pain it lingers on, yeah

And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less travelled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly
And the pain it lingers on
And though my heart has made me weary
On a road less travelled on
Through the heart it hurts so dearly
And the pain it lingers on, yeah


----------



## Sharon

Stranded
Stranded
Stranded on a toilet bowl
Stranded
Stranded
Stranded on a toilet bowl
What do you do when you're stranded
And there ain't nothing on the roll?
To prove you're a man
You must wipe it with your hand
Stranded
Stranded on a toilet bowl !


----------



## Kizzy

Sharon said:
			
		

> Stranded
> Stranded
> Stranded on a toilet bowl
> Stranded
> Stranded
> Stranded on a toilet bowl
> What do you do when you're stranded
> And there ain't nothing on the roll?
> To prove you're a man
> You must wipe it with your hand
> Stranded
> Stranded on a toilet bowl !




Sounds like 2A has a brown hand.  :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

I was driving down a lonely road one dark and stormy night
When a little girl by the roadside showed up in my headlights
I stopped and she got in back and in a shaky tone
She said: My name is Mary, please won't you take me home? 

She must have been so frightened all alone there in the night
There was something strange about her, for her face was deathly white
She sat so pale and quiet in the back seat all alone
I'll never will forget that night I took Mary home

I pulled into the driveway where she told me to go
Got out to help her from the car and opened up the door
But I just could not believe my eyes 'cause the back seat was bare
I looked all around the car but Mary wasn't there

A light shone from the porch, someone opened up the door
I asked about the little girl that I was looking for
Then a lady gently smiled and brushed a tear away
She said: It sure was nice of you to go out of your way

But thirteen years ago today a wreck just down the road
Our darling Mary lost her life and we miss her so
Thank you for your trouble and the kindness you have shone
You're the thirteenth one who's been here bringing Mary home


----------



## mydoghasfleas

I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck
And you can't harmonize
Find a girl with far away
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
Dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## kwillia

:dosman:


----------



## kwillia

Ten years ago, on a cold, dark night
There was someone killed neath the town hall light
There were few at the scene, but they all agreed
That the man who ran looked a lot like me

   She walks these hills in a long black veil
   She visits my grave while the night winds wail
   Nobody knows, nobody sees
   Nobody knows but me

The judge said Son, what is your alibi
If you were somewhere else, then you don't have to die
I spoke not a word thought it meant my life
For I'd been in the arms of my best friend's wife

The scaffold was high and eternity near
She stood in the crowd and shed not a tear
But sometimes at night when the cold winds moan
In a long black veil she cries over my bones

   She walks these hills in a long black veil
   She visits my grave while the night winds wail
   Nobody knows, nobody sees
   Nobody knows but me


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/badday6he.gif">


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

>


OMG...OMG...OMG... That was soooo me today... I wasn't on webcam was I...


----------



## tomchamp

Walking through forests of palm tree apartments --- 
scoff at the monkeys who live in their dark tents 
down by the waterhole --- drunk every Friday --- 
eating their nuts --- saving their raisins for Sunday. 
Lions and tigers who wait in the shadows --- 
they're fast but they're lazy, and sleep in green meadows. 
Let's bungle in the jungle --- well, that's all right by me. 
I'm a tiger when I want love, 
but I'm a snake if we disagree. 

Just say a word and the boys will be right there: 
with claws at your back to send a chill through the night air. 
Is it so frightening to have me at your shoulder? 
Thunder and lightning couldn't be bolder. 
I'll write on your tombstone, ``I thank you for dinner.'' 
This game that we animals play is a winner. 

Let's bungle in the jungle --- well, that's all right by me. 
I'm a tiger when I want love, 
but I'm a snake if we disagree. 

The rivers are full of crocodile nasties 
and He who made kittens put snakes in the grass. 
He's a lover of life but a player of pawns --- 
yes, the King on His sunset lies waiting for dawn 
to light up His Jungle 
as play is resumed. 
The monkeys seem willing to strike up the tune.


----------



## tomchamp

Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief -- 
if he had a rich man in his hand. 
And who would steal the candy 
from a laughing baby's mouth 
if he could take it from the money man. 
Cross-eyed Mary goes jumping in again. 
She signs no contract 
but she always plays the game. 
Dines in Hampstead village 
on expense accounted gruel, 
and the jack-knife barber drops her off at school. 
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys: 
would rather make it with a letching grey. 
Or maybe her attention is drawn by Aqualung, 
who watches through the railings as they play. 
Cross-eyed Mary finds it hard to get along. 
She's a poor man's rich girl 
and she'll do it for a song. 
She's a rich man stealer 
but her favour's good and strong: 
She's the Robin Hood of Highgate -- 
helps the poor man get along.


----------



## tomchamp

In the shuffling madess 
of the locomotive breath, 
runs the all-time loser, 
headlong to his death. 
He feels the piston scraping -- 
steam breaking on his brow -- 
old Charlie stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
He sees his children jumping off 
at the stations -- one by one. 
His woman and his best friend -- 
in bed and having fun. 
He's crawling down the corridor 
on his hands and knees -- 
old Charlie stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
He hears the silence howling -- 
catches angels as they fall. 
And the all-time winner 
has got him by the balls. 
He picks up Gideons Bible -- 
open at page one -- 
GOD stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down.


----------



## jazz lady

*Stuck in my brain...power station...*

We want to multiply, are you gonna do it
I know you're qualified, are you gonna do it
Don't be so circumscribed, are you gonna do it
Just get yourself untied, are you gonna do it

Feel the heat pushing you to decide
Feel the heat burning you up, ready or not

Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they can't go on
Some like it hot, but you can't tell how hot 'til you try
Some like it hot, so let's turn up the heat 'til we fry<NOSCRIPT>[url="http://media.fastclick.net/w/get.media?sid=18195&m=6&tp=8&d=s&c=1"]http://media.fastclick.net/w/get.media?sid=18195&ampm=6&amptp=8&ampd=s&ampc=1[/url]</NOSCRIPT>

The girl is at your side, are you gonna do it
She wants to be your bride, are you gonna do it
She wants to multiply, are you gonna do it
I know you won't be satisfied until you do it

Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they can't go on
Some like it hot, but you can't tell how hot 'til you try
Some like it hot, so let's turn up the heat 'til we fry

Feel the heat pushing you to decide
Feel the heat burning you up, ready or not

Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they can't go on
Some like it hot, but you can't tell how hot 'til you try
Some like it hot, so let's turn up the heat 'til we fry

Some like it hot, some like it hot
Some like it hot, some like it hot
Some like it hot, some like it hot
Some like it hot, some like it hot


----------



## tomchamp

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes


----------



## tomchamp

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me

I am standing up at the water's edge in my dream
I cannot make a single sound as you scream
it can't be that cold, the ground is still warm to touch
yeah, we touch
this place is so quiet, sensing that storm

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me

well I've seen them buried in a sheltered place in this town
they tell you that this rain can sting, and look down
there is no blood around see no sign of pain
hay ay ay no pain
seeing no red at all, see no rain

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me

red rain-
putting the pressure on much harder now
to return again and again
just let the red rain splash you
let the rain fall on your skin
I come to you defences down
with the trust of a child

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me
and I can't watch any more
no more denial
it's so hard to lay down in all of this
red rain is coming down
red rain is pouring down
red rain is coming down all over me
I see it
red rain is coming down
red rain is pouring down
red rain is coming down all over me
I'm bathing in it
red rain coming down
red rain is coming down
red rain is coming down all over me
I'm begging you
red rain coming down
red rain coming down
red rain coming down
red rain coming down
over me in the red red sea
over me
over me
red rain


----------



## tomchamp

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can't go on like this too long

{Chorus:}
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]

Don't talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that's the place it goes

[Chorus]

I'm digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
To find the places we got hurt
[x7]

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*For L...*

Whenever I'm down, I call on you my friend
A helping hand you lend, in my time of need so I
I'm calling you now, just to make it through
What else can I do, don't you hear my plea
Friends may come and friends may go

But you should know that
I've got your ----- that it's automatic
So never hesitate to call
Cuz I'm your sister and always for ya and I

I don't know what I'd ever do without you
From the beginning to the end
You've always been here right beside me
So I'll call you my best friend
Through the good times and the bad ones
Whether I lose or If I win
I know one thing that never changes and
That's you as my best friend

Whenever I'm down
With all that's going on, It's really going on
Just one of those days
You say the right thing, to keep me moving
To keep me going strong, what else can I say

Friends are there through thick and thin
Well I've been told that
And I believe that it's automatic
Call me when you need a friend
Cuz I'm your sister and always for ya and I don't know

I'll be there for you
When you're going through things that
you may be hey --------------
Friend you can count on me, call me when you need me


----------



## cattitude

Hail to the Redskins!
Hail Victory!
Braves on the Warpath!
Fight for old D.C.!
Run or pass and score -- we want a lot more!
Beat 'em, Swamp 'em,
Touchdown! -- Let the points soar!
Fight on, fight on 'Til you have won
Sons of Wash-ing-ton. Rah!, Rah!, Rah!

Hail to the Redskins!
Hail Victory!
Braves on the Warpath!
Fight for old D.C.!


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Hail to the Redskins!
> Hail Victory!
> Braves on the Warpath!
> Fight for old D.C.!
> Run or pass and score -- we want a lot more!
> Beat 'em, Swamp 'em,
> Touchdown! -- Let the points soar!
> Fight on, fight on 'Til you have won
> Sons of Wash-ing-ton. Rah!, Rah!, Rah!
> 
> Hail to the Redskins!
> Hail Victory!
> Braves on the Warpath!
> Fight for old D.C.!


----------



## Agee

*For that special flute player...*

Canned Heat

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]Gotta get goin', cause I can't stay here long, now.
Cause I'm tired of the way, I've been dogged around.
Well, I've got to roam, maybe find me a brand-new home.[/size][/font]*

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]I'm goin' up the country, baby don't you wanna go?
I'm goin' up the country, baby don't you wanna go?
I'm goin' to some place where I've never been before.[/size][/font]*

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]I'm goin', I'm goin' where the water tastes like wine.
Well, I'm goin' where the water tastes like wine.
You can jump in the water and stay drunk all the time.[/size][/font]*

_[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]--- Solo ---[/size][/font]_

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]I'm gonna leave this city, got to get away.
I'm gonna leave this city, got to get away.
All this fussin' and fightin', man you know I sure can't stay.[/size][/font]*

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]Now baby, packin' up the truck you know I got to leave today.
Just exacly where I'm goin' I can not say, but we might even leave the USA.
It's a brand-new game and I don't wanna play.[/size][/font]*

_[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]--- Solo ---[/size][/font]_

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]No use of you running or screaming and crying
But you got a home man, long as I got mine.[/size][/font]*

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]Gotta get goin', gotta get goin', gotta get goin', gotta get goin'.
Gotta get goin', well I'm goin', well I'm goin'...[/size][/font]*

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif, Times, Courier][size=-1]Gotta get goin', I can't stay here long now.
Cause I'm tired of the way I've been dogged around.
Well, I've got to roam, maybe find me a brand new home....[/size][/font]*


----------



## morganj614

*Dreadlock Holiday by Boney M.*

I heard this on my trip last weekend and I loved it. Listen to it if you can..


I WAS WALKIN' DOWN THE STREET
CONCENTRATIN' ON TRUCKIN' RIGHT
I HEARD A DARK VOICE BESIDE OF ME
AND I LOOKED 'ROUND IN A STATE OF FRIGHT
I saw four faces one mad a brother from the gutter
They looked me up and down a bit and turned to each other
(I say) I don't like cricket-A OH NO I love it-A Yeah
I don't like cricket-A NO NO I love it-A Yeah
Don't you walk through my words you got to show some respect
Don't you walk through my words 'cause you ain't heard me out yet
WELL HE LOOKED DOWN AT MY SILVER CHAIN
HE SAID "I'LL GIVE YOU ONE DOLLAR"
I SAID "YOU'VE GOT TO BE JOKING MAN
IT WAS A PRESENT FROM ME MOTHER"
He said "I like it I wan' it I'll take it off your hands
An' you'll be sorry you'd crossed me
You'd better understand that you're a long, a long way from home"
(and I say) I don't like reggae-A NO NO I love it-A HEY
I don't like reggae-A Yeah Yeah I love it-A Oh Yeah
Don't you cramp me style don't you queer me pitch
Don't you walk through my words 'cause you
Ain't heard me out yet
I HURRIED BACK TO THE SWIMMING POOL
SINKIN' PINA COLADA
I HEARD A DARK VOICE BESIDE ME SAY
"would you like something hotter"
She said "I've got you wan' it my harvest is the best
And if you try it you'll like it and wallow in the
Dreadlock holiday, dreadlock holiday, dreadlock holiday"
(and I say) don't like jamaica OH NO I love her HEY
Don't like jamaica OH NO I love her OH YEH
Don't you walk through my words you got to show some respect
Don't you walk through my words 'cause you ain't heard me out yet
I don't like cricket-A OH NO I love it-A dreadlock holiday
I don't like reggae-A OH NO I love it-A dreadlock holiday
Don't like jamaica HEY I love her dreadlock holiday
I don't like cricket-A OH NO I love it-A dreadlock holiday
I don't like reggae


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> For that special flute player...



Thanks baby...


----------



## jazz lady

*Way oldie...The Raspberries...*

I never knew how complete love could be
'Til he kissed me and said

Baby, please, go all the way
It feels so right
Being with you here tonight
Please, go all the way
Just hold me close
Don't ever let me go

I couldn't say what I wanted to say
'Til he whispered, I love you

So please, go all the way
It feels so right
Being with you here tonight
Please, go all the way
Just hold me close
Don't ever let me go

Before his love
I was cruel and mean
I had a hole in the place
Where my heart should have been

But now I've changed
And it feels so strange
I come alive when he does
All those things to me

And he says
(come on) Come on 
(come on) Come on
(come on) Come on
(come on)
I need you (come on)
I love you (come on)
I need you (come on)
Oh, oh, baby

Please, go all the way
It feels so right
Being with you here tonight
Please, go all the way
Just hold me close
Don't ever let me go

Go all the way

Go all the way


----------



## jazz lady

*For my sis...*

Hey girl it's me i just called to tell you hi
Call me when you get this
Haven't talked lately so hard to find the time
Give the boys a big kiss
Tell them that I miss them
By the way I miss you too

I was thinking just today
About how we used to play
Barbie dolls and make-up
Tea parties dress up
I remember how we'd fight
We made up and laughed all night
Wish we were kids again
My sister my friend

Oh yeah before I forget I met someone
I think I really like him
I was wondering if I'm jumping the gun
By going out on a limb
And invite him home for Christmas
To meet the family

Seem like just yesterday
You brought home old what's his name
He had been drinking
What were you thinking
After dinner he passed out
We can laugh about it now
We've learned a lot since then
My sister my friend

Do you think you could come and see me sometime soon
We could just hang out like we used to
It's late and I should go
But I can't hang up the phone
Until I tell you
What I don't tell you enough
Even though at times it seemed
We were more like enemies
I'd do it all again
My sister my friend


----------



## virgovictoria

The Killers - "All These Things That I've Done"

When there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
One more son
If you can hold on
If you can hold on, hold on 
I wanna stand up, I wanna let go
You know, you know - no you don't, you don't
I wanna shine on in the hearts of men
I want a meaning from the back of my broken hand 

Another head aches, another heart breaks
I am so much older than I can take
And my affection, well it comes and goes
I need direction to perfection, no no no no 

Help me out
Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out 

And when there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
These changes ain't changing me
The cold-hearted boy I used to be 

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down 

I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
... 

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the blackburner
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down 

Over and out, last call for sin
While everyone's lost, the battle is won
With all these things that I've done
All these things that I've done
If you can hold on
If you can hold on


----------



## morganj614

*Peter and Gordon*

When I see her comin' down the street
I get so shaky and I feel so weak
I tell my eyes look the other way
But they don't seem to hear a word I say

And I, go to pieces and I wanna hide
Go to pieces and I almost die
Everytime my baby passes by

I tell my arms they'll hold someone new
Another love that will be true
But they don't listen, they don't seem to care
They reach for her but she's not there

And I, go to pieces and I wanna hide
Go to pieces and I almost die
Everytime my baby passes by

I remember what she said when she said
"Goodbye baby. We'll meet again soon maybe"
"But until we do, all my best to you"
I'm so lonely, I think about her only

I go to places we used to go
But I know she'll never show
She hurt me so much inside
Now I hope she's satisfied

And I, go to pieces and I wanna hide
Go to pieces and I almost die
Everytime my baby passes by
Go to pieces and I cry
Everytime my baby passes by
Go to pieces and I cry


----------



## morganj614

*Way Back Wed.....Chad and Jeremy*

I loved you all the summer through 
I thought I'd found my dream in you 
For me you were the one 
But that was yesterday and yesterday's gone 

We walked together hand in hand 
'cross miles and miles of golden sand 
But now it's over and done 
'cause that was yesterday and yesterday's gone 

We had such happiness together 
I can't believe it's gone forever 

Wait 'til summer comes again 
I hope that you'll remember when 
Our love had just begun 
I loved you yesterday and yesterday's gone 


We had such happiness together 
I can't believe it's gone forever 

Wait 'til summer comes again 
I hope that you'll remember when 
Our love had just begun 
I loved you yesterday and yesterday's gone 
Yesterday's gone 
Yesterday's gone 
Yesterday's gone


----------



## cattitude

I don’t need a whole lots of money,
I don’t need a big fine car.
I got everything that a man could want,
I got more than I could ask for.
I don’t have to run around,
I don’t have to stay out all night.
’cause I got me a sweet ... a sweet, lovin’ woman,
And she knows just how to treat me right.

Well my baby, she’s alright,
Well my baby, she’s clean out-of-sight.
Don’t you know that she’s ... she’s some kind of wonderful.
She’s some kind of wonderful ... yes she is, she’s,
She’s some kind of wonderful, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeahhh ...

When I hold her in my arms,
You know she sets my soul on fire.
Oooh, when my baby kisses me,
My heart becomes filled with desire.
When she wraps her lovin’ arms around me,
About drives me out of my mind.
Yeah, when my baby kisses me,
Chills run up and down my spine.

My baby, she’s alright,
My baby, she’s clean out-of-sight.
Don’t you know that she is ... she’s some kind of wonderful.
She’s some kind of wonderful ... yes she is,
She’s some kind of wonderful, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeahhh ...

Now is there anybody, got a sweet little woman like mine? 
There got to be somebody, got a, got a sweet little woman like mine? yeah!
Can I get a witness? 
Can I get a witness? 
Can I get a witness? yeah ...
Can I get a witness? ohhh ...
Can I get a witness? yeah ...
Can I get a witness? yes.

I’m talkin’, talkin’ ’bout my baby. yeah.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
Talkin’ ’bout my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
Talkin’ ’bout my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
I’m talkin’ ’bout my baby, my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
I’m talkin’ about my baby, my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, ... my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
Talkin’ ’bout my baby, my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
I’m talkin’ ’bout my baby, my baby, my baby.
She’s some kind of wonderful.
(repeat to fade)


----------



## cattitude

*Pssssttt...*

When I’m feeling blue, all I have to do
Is take a look at you, then I’m not so blue
When you’re close to me, I can feel your heart beat
I can hear you breathing near my ear
Wouldn’t you agree, baby you and me got a groovy kind of love

Anytime you want to you can turn me onto
Anything you want to, anytime at all
When I kiss your lips, ooh I start to shiver
Can’t control the quivering inside
Wouldn’t you agree, baby you and me got a groovy kind of love, oh

When I’m feeling blue, all I have to do
Is take a look at you, then I’m not so blue
When I’m in your arms, nothing seems to matter
My whole world could shatter, I don’t care
Wouldn’t you agree, baby you and me got a groovy kind of love
We got a groovy kind of love
We got a groovy kind of love, oh
We got a groovy kind of love


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Psssssttt


Yo, Catt... you'll have to psssssttt in his ear a little louder than that to get his attention... you know he doesn't hear that well...


----------



## AMP

Anyone heard this? What a melancholy happy/sad little song.

"Bowl Of Oranges" by Bright Eyes

The rain, it started tapping on the window near my bed. 
There was a loophole in my dreaming,
so I got out of it. 
And to my surprise my eyes were wide and already open.
Just my nightstand and my dresser where those nightmares had just been.
So I dressed myself and left then, out into the gray streets.
But everything seemed different and completely new to me.
The sky, the trees, houses, buildings, even my own body.
And each person I encountered, I couldn't wait to meet.
I came upon a doctor who appeared in quite poor health.
I said "{I am terribly sorry but} there is nothing I can do for you
{that} you can't do for yourself."
He said "Oh yes you can. Just hold my hand. I think that would help."
So I sat with him a while and then I asked him how he felt.
He said, "I think I'm cured. No, in fact, I'm sure.
Thank you Stranger, for your therapeutic smile."
So that is how I learned the lesson that everyone is alone.
And your eyes must do some raining if you are ever going to grow.
But when crying don't help and you can't compose yourself.
It is best to compose a poem, an honest verse of longing or simple song of hope.
That is why I'm singing...
Baby don't worry cause now I got your back. 
And every time you feel like crying,
I'm gonna try and make you laugh. And if I can't, if it just hurts too bad,
then we will wait for it to pass and I will keep you company
through those days so long and black.
And we'll keep working on the problem we know we'll never solve 
Of Love's uneven remainders, our lives are fractions of a whole.
But if the world could remain within a frame like a painting on a wall.
Then I think we would see the beauty.
Then we would stand staring in awe at our still lives posed like a bowl of oranges,
like a story told by the fault lines and the soil.

[Note: words in {} are not actually sung]


----------



## jazz lady

*Great song by The Mamas & The Papas used on "Lost" tonight...*

Nobody can tell ya 
There's only one song worth singing 
They may try and sell ya 
Cause it hangs them up 
To see someone like you 

You gotta make your own kind of music 
Sing your own special song 
Make your own kind music 
Even if nobody else sings along 

It can't be nowhere 
The loneliest kind of lonely 
It may be 
Just to do your thing is the hardest things to do 

You gotta make your own kind of music 
Sing your own special song 
Make your own kind music 
Even if nobody else sings along 

And if you will not take my hand 
Then I must be going, I'll understand 

You gotta make your own kind of music 
Sing your own special song 
Make your own kind music 
Even if nobody else sings along 

You gotta make your own kind of music 
Sing your own special song 
Make your own kind music 
Even if nobody else sings along 

You gotta make your own kind of music 
Sing your own special song 
Make your own kind music 
Even if nobody else sings along 

No no no no 
Even if nobody else sings along 
If nobody else sings along


----------



## morganj614

*Traveling Wilburys*

You took my breath away
I want it back again
Look at the mess I'm in
I don't know what to say
I don't know how to feel
You don't care anyway
All I can do is wait
You took my breath away

You took this song of mine
And changed the middle bit
It used to sound alright
But now the words don't fit
It's getting hard to rhyme
Impossible to play
I've tried it many times
You took my breath away

One day when the sun is shining
There will be that silver lining

You knocked my headlights out
So turn them on again
I can't see where I'm going
I can't tell where I've been
I don't know how to feel
This hasn't been my day
Seems like I've lost a wheel
You took my breath away

You took my breath away
You took my breath away
You took my breath away


----------



## morganj614

*Delbert McClinton*

Just got his *Cost of Living * CD. let me know if anyone needs a copy...

Ever since the day she left 
She never left my mind 
I see the tears on her sweet face 
From when we said goodbye 
But some things in this life 
Are just not meant to be 
When you're holding her tonight, 
Kiss her once for me 

I say goodnight again to a picture in a frame 
Knowing all that we once had will 
Never be the same 
And there's a part of her life I won't 
Be there to see 
When you're holding her tonight, 
Kiss her once for me 

I may never understand just how 
It all went wrong 
Though you say it's for the best 
My baby's gone 
Don't you ever forget to give her 
All the love she needs 
When you hold my little girl 
Tonight, kiss her once for me 

I may never understand just how it 
All went wrong 
Though you say it's for the best 
Still my baby's gone 
Don't you ever forget to give her 
All the love she needs 
When you hold my little girl tonight 
When you tuck her into bed tonight 
If she cuddles up to you tonight, 
Kiss her once for me


----------



## morganj614

*one more Delbert*

There was a casino out in Vegas 
Had a million dollars on the wall 
Got my imagination workin' overtime 
I knew I had to have it all 
I knew I had to have it all 

Sherrie was a dancer, she was a schemer 
We came up with a fool-proof plan 
She was workin' it from the inside 
I was her getaway man 
yeah, I was her getaway man 

Takin' it deep down into Mexico 
No turnin' back once you go down that road 
Just one place for a desperate 
Desperado to go 
Take it deep down into Mexico 

It all went smooth and sweet as honey 
We got it all and nobody got hurt 
He and Sherrie, we were countin' our money 
When that gun slid out of her purse 
That little gun slid out of her purse 

That's when she told me 'bout her lover man 
That's when I knew I was in a terrible mess 
She took the blame, he took the money 
I took a bullet in my chest 
I took a bullet in my chest 

Takin' it deep down into Mexico 
No turnin' back once you go down that road 
Just one place for a desperate 
Desperado to go 
Take it deep down into Mexico


----------



## BS Gal

Galveston, oh Galveston, I still hear your 
sea winds blowin'
I still see her dark eyes glowin'
She was 21 when I left Galveston



Galveston, oh Galveston, I still hear your
sea waves crashing
While I watch the cannons flashing
I clean my gun and dream of Galveston



I still see her standing by the water
Standing there lookin' out to sea
And is she waiting there for me?
On the beach where we used to run



Galveston, oh Galveston, I am so afraid of dying
Before I dry the tears she's crying
Before I watch your sea birds flying in the sun
At Galveston, at Galveston


----------



## jazz lady

*.38 Special...*

I've been lost inside, empty space in my heart
And some things never change, no
How it hurts me and how it's tearin' me apart, 
and it just goes on and on

Can you read my mind, take a good look at my face
Could you take the time, just to stand here in my place
What if I'd been the one to say goodbye, goodbye
Could you smile when inside you just wanna cry, look inside
Can you read my mind? Oh oh

When I hear your name, feel so cold deep inside
Still it's hard to explain, oh
But you're not meant to be, they say time will heal the pain
But it just goes on forever

Can you read my mind, have you closed the door on love
Can you be so blind, did you think I'd just give up

What if I'd been the one to say goodbye, goodbye
Could you smile when inside you just wanna cry, wanna cry
What if I'd been the one to say goodbye, goodbye
Could you smile when it hurts so deep inside, and it never fades away
Fade away​
(Solo)​
Time can't erase the reasons why
I count my mistakes and the heartaches since you said goodbye​
What if I'd been the one to say goodbye, goodbye
Could you smile when inside you just wanna cry, wanna cry
What if I'd been the one to say goodbye, goodbye
Could you smile when it hurts so deep inside, and it never fades away
Fade away​
Never fades away, no it don't fade away​


----------



## RoseRed

Here we go round the mulberry bush, the mulberry bush.
Here we goround the mulberry bush so easly in the morning....


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Here we go round the mulberry bush, the mulberry bush.
> Here we goround the mulberry bush so easly in the morning....


Pain medicine kicking in, huh?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Pain medicine kicking in, huh?


It hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## jazz lady

*The Scorpions...*

Stranded in this town
My machine slows down
To take me where the night begins
I'm playing everywhere
Loving here and there
I always take the chance to win
Drove a million miles
Gambling rules my life
I only stop to start again

I reach out through the air
Good look is everywhere
Can almost touch it with my hands

Just a little luck tonight
Will do and dreams come true
Just a little luck tonight
I can't stop the wheel
That turns the ball of steel

When *passion rules* the game
I ain't got no control, when my heart's in flames

I'm a stranger in this town
Life takes me up and down
I'll break the score until I'm free
Can't stop to roll the dice
And in the morning light
A girl like you is all I need

Don't you need some love tonight
I do, yes I do
Don't you need some love tonight
How can we stand the heat
When love is all we need

When *passion rules* the game
I ain't got no control, when my heart's in flames


----------



## RoseRed

Stone blind alibi 
I will eat the lie 
Find the word 
Could break any spell that binds you 
Prayers like ammonites 
Curl beneath the lights 
How I long to 
Bite any hand that feeds you more 
Where d'it all go wrong 
My Friday night enfant 
Where d’it all go wrong 
My Friday night enfant 

All night busz on a line 
It’s only blood on the rime 
Wrecks my head every time 
It leads me on 
Where d'it all go wrong 
My Friday night enfant 
Where d'it all go wrong 
My Friday night enfant 

Tonight tonight 
Tonight I'm running wild I'm running 
Tonight I'm running wild I'm running 
Tonight I'm running wild I'm running 
Tonight I'm running wild I'm running 
Tonight i'm running wild


----------



## jazz lady

*Van Morrison...*

As you brush your shoes
Stand before the mirror
And you comb your hair
Grab your coat and hat
And you walk, wet streets
Tryin' to remember
All the wild night breezes
In your mem'ry ever

And ev'rything looks so complete
When you're walkin' out on the street
And the wind catches your feet
Sends you flyin', cryin'

Ooo-woo-wee!
Wild night is calling, alright
Oooo-ooo-wee!
Wild night is calling

And all the girls walk by
Dressed up for each other
And the boys do the boogie-woogie
On the corner of the street

And the people, passin' by
Stare in wild wonder
And the inside juke-box
Roars out just like thunder

And ev'rything looks so complete
When you walk out on the street
And the wind catches your feet
And sends you flyin', cryin'

Woo-woo-wee!
Wild night is calling
Alright

Ooo-ooo-wee!
Wild night is calling, alright

The wild night is calling
The wild night is calling

Come on out and dance
Whoa, come on out and make romance
Yes, indeed

Come on out and dance
Come on out, make romance

[Instrumental & horn solo]

The wild night is calling, alright
The wild night is calling

Come on out an dance
Yeah, come on out 'n make romance

Come on out and dance, alright
Come on out, n' make romance.


----------



## Leelee

Will you have whiskey with your water
or sugar with your tea ?
What are these crazy questions
that you're askin' of me
this is the wildest party
that there ever could be
oh don't turn on the lights
'cause I don't want to see
Mama told me not to come
Mama told me not to come
Mama said that ain't no way to have fun
open up the window
let some air into this room
I think I'm almost chokin'
on the smell of stale perfume
and the cigarette you're smokin'
s'about to scare me half to death
oh open up the window
let me catch my breath
radio is blastin'
someone's knockin' on the door
our hostess is not lastin'
she's passed out on the floor
I've seen so many things
that I ain't never seen beforwe
I don't know what it is
but I don't wanna see no more.


----------



## !!!Freerent!!!

there is no divine decree

says you have to calm the seas

we can't all be born in mangers

take stock of what you've got

it's not a lot but it is your lot

and there's a lot in life that's stranger 

found money or a month's free rent

a windfall or an accident

it is visiting to own you

come time to pay the tax

if you're slicker than johnson wax

serendipity disowns you



'cause karma never forgets

an act of consequence

it's like an elephant

karma never forgets

to set up your blind date

with a femme fatale called fate



good fortune falls off the truck

and that cookie is not just luck

a corpse awakens at an irish wake

and that is no mere lucky break



'cause karma never forgets

an act of providence

it's like an elephant

karma never forgets

to make you pay the fee

for a glimpse at destiny



grab a guitar and play

but it will play you, too, one day

'cause hey

turnabout's fair play



karma never forgets

intent that's good or ill

it overrules your will

karma never forgets

to aggregate the fee

for a stab at destiny


----------



## !!!Freerent!!!

Artist: Meiko Kaji Lyrics
Song: Urami Bushi (My Grudge Blues) Lyrics
Meiko Kaji - Urami Bushi

Hana yo Kirei to, Odaterare,
Saite Mitanara, Sugu Chirasareru.
Baka-na, Baka-na,
Baka-na On'na no... Urami-bushi.

Sadame Kanashi to, Ariramete,
Naki-wo Misereba, Mata Nakasareru.
On'na, On'na,
On'na Namida no... Urami-bushi.

Nikui, Kuyashii, Yurusenai.
Kesu ni Kesenai, Wasure-rarenai.
Tsukinu, Tsukinu,
Tsukinu On'na no... Urami-bushi.

Yume yo Miren to, Warawarete,
Samete-misemasu, Mada Same-kirenu.
On'na, on'na,
On'na-gokoro no... Urami-bushi.

Makka-na Bara nya, Toge ga Aru.
Sashitaka-naiga Sasazu'nya-okanu.
Mo'eru, Mo'eru,
Mo'eru On'na-no... Urami-bushi.

Shinde Hanami ga, Sakuja Nashi,
Urami Hito-suji, Ikite-yuku.
On'na, On'na,
On'na Inochi no... Urami-bushi.


----------



## !!!Freerent!!!

Translation: My Grudge Blues

You're beautiful, you're the flower, he praises you.
But if you bloom, he will get you scattered.
Stupid. So stupid.
I go so stupid singin' my grudge blues.

You can accept your pitiful fate.
But when you cry, he'll make you cry more.
Women, oh women,
It's women's tears that makes my grudge blues.

I hate you. Full of regret, never forgiven.
Try to erase my memory, but cannot forget you.
It never ends, never,
It never ends, 'cause that's my grudge blues.

They say it's a dream, embers of one-sided attachment,
laughing at you.
So you decide to wake up, but fear to be fully awake.
Women, oh women,
Women's soul beats on my grudge blues.

Crimson roses have its sharp thorns.
Don't wanna hurt you, but have to stab you with my thorn.
Burning, it's burning,
It keeps on burning within my grudge blues.

No flower would bloom on my dead body.
So I will live along hanging on my grudge.
Women, oh women,
My woman's life belongs to my grudge blues.


----------



## !!!Freerent!!!

ook at the Tree of Wisdom - clever trap for human kind
Its fruits are holding poison and its branches suffocate
Its beauty is so tempting while its secret is deadly sin
Death and suffering is the name of the tree of divine kindness

Giving you a gift, bribing your soul
Deceiving your sensesm watching you from above

Sorrow, death, wickedness, fear, uncertainty, pain
Falling stars never shine, you are betrayed...

Tempted by dog-serpent lurking quietly upon the Tree
You are not aware of consequences, of breaking God's holy interdict
Counting only on your senses with livid instincts fighting inside
Under a burden of earthly suffering you would finally understand...

That wasa trap, divinity took off the mask and what you
See is a creep, nothing is divine, just composition of
Fear and deceit, craving for greatness - even
At the expanse of suffering of millions, harm of millions
With no mercy!!!

Sorrow, death, wickedness, fear, uncertainty, pain
Falling stars never shine, you are betrayed

Giving you a gift, bribing your soul
Deceiving your sensesm watching you from above

Look at the Tree of Wisdom - clever trap for human kind
Its fruits are holding poison and its branches suffocate
Its beauty is so tempting while its secret is deadly sin
Death and suffering is the name of the tree of divine kindness

Giving you a gift, bribing your soul...


----------



## morganj614

Nothing else matters

So close no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
And nothing else matters

Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I don't just say
And nothing else matters

Trust I seek and I find in you
Every day for us something new
Open mind for a different view
And nothing else matters

Never cared for what they do
Never cared for what they know
But I know

So close no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
And nothing else matters

Never cared for what they do
Never cared for what they know
But I know

Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I don't just say
And nothing else matters

Trust I seek and I find in you
Every day for us something new
Open mind for a different view
And nothing else matters

Never cared for what they say
Never cared for games they play
Never cared for what they do
Never cared for what they know
And I know

So close no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
No nothing else matters


----------



## morganj614

My Friend Of Misery  

You just stood there screaming
Fearing no one was listening to you
They say the empty can rattles the most
The sound of your voice must soothe you
Hearing only what you want to hear
And knowing only what you've heard
You you're smothered in tragedy
You're out to save the world

Misery
You insist that the weight of the world
Should be on your shoulders
Misery
There's much more to life than what you see
My friend of misery

You still stood there screaming
No one caring about these words you tell
My friend before your voice is gone
One man's fun is another's hell
These times are sent to try men's souls
But something's wrong with all you see
You you'll take it on all yourself
Remember, misery loves company

Misery
You insist that the weight of the world
Should be on your shoulders
Misery
There's much more to life than what you see
My friend of misery

You just stood there screaming
My friend of misery


----------



## morganj614

*Your Memory, Me, And The Blues*

I wake up each morning with you on my mind 
It's funny how sweet dreams can be so unkind 
Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever get over you 

A creature of habit in all that I do 
When I make coffee, I still make coffee for two 
But it should be for three 
Your memory, me, and the blues. 

The day that you left I promised myself 
That I was gonna be just fine 
But now with you gone and I’m here all alone 
I can't get you out of my mind 

I just sit home nights missing your touch 
Thinking about when it was the two of us 
But now it's we three, your memory, me, and the blues 

I just sit home nights missing your touch 
Thinking about when it was the two of us 
But now it's we three, your memory, me, and the blues


----------



## Agee

*Steppenwolf*

You say it was this morning when you last saw your good friend
Lyin' on the pavement with a misery on his brain
Stoned on some new potion he found upon the wall
Of some unholy bathroom in some ungodly hall
He only had a dollar to live on 'til next Monday
But he spent it on some comfort for his mind
Did you say you think he's blind?

Someone should call his parents, a sister or a brother
And they'll come to take him back home on a bus
But he'll always be a problem to his poor and puzzled mother
Yeah he'll always be another one of us
He said he wanted Heaven but prayin' was too slow
So he bought a one way ticket on an airline made of snow
Did you say you saw your good friend flyin' low?
Flyin' low
Dyin' slow


----------



## tomchamp

Come to the door, Ma, and unlock the chain
I was just passin' through and got caught in the rain
There's nothin' I want, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

I was no more than a kid when you put me on the Southern Queen
With the police on my back I fled to New Orleans
I fought in the dockyards and with the money I made
I knew the fight was my home and blood was my trade

Baton Rouge, Ponchatoula, and Lafayette town
Well they paid me their money, Ma, I knocked the men down
I did what I did well it come easily
Restraint and mercy, Ma, were always strangers to me

I fought champion Jack Thompson in a field full of mud
Rain poured through the tent to the canvas and mixed with our blood
In the twelfth I slipped my tongue over my broken jaw
I stood over him and pounded his bloody body into the floor
Well the bell rang and rang and still I kept on
'Till I felt my glove leather slip 'tween his skin and bone

Then the women and the money came fast and the days I lost track
The women red, the money green, but the numbers were black
I fought for the men in their silk suits to lay down their bets
I took my good share, Ma, I have no regrets

Then I took the fix at the state armory with big John McDowell
From high in the rafters I watched myself fall
As they raised his arm my stomach twisted and the sky it went black
I stuffed my bag with their good money and I never looked back

Understand, in the end, Ma, every man plays the game
If you know me one different then speak out his name
Ma, if my voice now you don't recognize
Then just open the door and look into your dark eyes
I ask of you nothin', not a kiss not a smile,
Just open the door and let me lie down for a while

Now the gray rain's fallin' and my ring fightin's done
So in the work fields and alleys I take all who'll come
If you're a better man than me then just step to the line
Show me your money and speak out your crime
Now there's nothin' I want, Ma, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

Tonight in the shipyard a man draws a circle in the dirt
I move to the center and I take off my shirt
I study him for the cuts, the scars, the pain, 
Man, nor time can erase
I move hard to the left and I strike to the face


----------



## HollowSoul

*Killswitch Engage*

The rose of Sharyn

(unless you like really heavy music. i don't suggest downloading this one)


Numb and broken,
Here I stand alone,
Wondering what were
The last words I said to you
Hoping, praying that I'll find a way
To turn back time,
Can I turn back time?
What would I give to behold.
The smile the face of love,
You never left me,
The rising sun
Will always speak your name.

Numb, i'm broken
Here i stand alone.
Wondering the words,
The last words i said to you
It won't be long
We'll meet again...

What would i give, to behold
The smile, the face of love?
You never left me
The rising sun
Will always speak your name

It won't be long, we'll meet again
Your memory is never passing
It won't be long, we'll meet again
My love for you is everlasting.

I mourn for those who never knew you
I mourn for those who never knew you

It won't be long, we'll meet again
Your memory is never passing
It won't be long, we'll meet again
My love for you is everlasting.

It won't be long, we'll meet again..
It won't be long, we'll meet again..
It won't be long, we'll meet again..
It won't be long, we'll meet again..


----------



## tomchamp

*Tull!*

Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief -- 
if he had a rich man in his hand. 
And who would steal the candy 
from a laughing baby's mouth 
if he could take it from the money man. 
Cross-eyed Mary goes jumping in again. 
She signs no contract 
but she always plays the game. 
Dines in Hampstead village 
on expense accounted gruel, 
and the jack-knife barber drops her off at school. 
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys: 
would rather make it with a letching grey. 
Or maybe her attention is drawn by Aqualung, 
who watches through the railings as they play. 
Cross-eyed Mary finds it hard to get along. 
She's a poor man's rich girl 
and she'll do it for a song. 
She's a rich man stealer 
but her favour's good and strong: 
She's the Robin Hood of Highgate -- 
helps the poor man get along.


----------



## tomchamp

In the shuffling madess 
of the locomotive breath, 
runs the all-time loser, 
headlong to his death. 
He feels the piston scraping -- 
steam breaking on his brow -- 
old Charlie stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
He sees his children jumping off 
at the stations -- one by one. 
His woman and his best friend -- 
in bed and having fun. 
He's crawling down the corridor 
on his hands and knees -- 
old Charlie stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down. 
He hears the silence howling -- 
catches angels as they fall. 
And the all-time winner 
has got him by the balls. 
He picks up Gideons Bible -- 
open at page one -- 
GOD stole the handle and 
the train won't stop going -- 
no way to slow down.


----------



## tomchamp

Walking through forests of palm tree apartments --- 
scoff at the monkeys who live in their dark tents 
down by the waterhole --- drunk every Friday --- 
eating their nuts --- saving their raisins for Sunday. 
Lions and tigers who wait in the shadows --- 
they're fast but they're lazy, and sleep in green meadows. 
Let's bungle in the jungle --- well, that's all right by me. 
I'm a tiger when I want love, 
but I'm a snake if we disagree. 

Just say a word and the boys will be right there: 
with claws at your back to send a chill through the night air. 
Is it so frightening to have me at your shoulder? 
Thunder and lightning couldn't be bolder. 
I'll write on your tombstone, ``I thank you for dinner.'' 
This game that we animals play is a winner. 

Let's bungle in the jungle --- well, that's all right by me. 
I'm a tiger when I want love, 
but I'm a snake if we disagree. 

The rivers are full of crocodile nasties 
and He who made kittens put snakes in the grass. 
He's a lover of life but a player of pawns --- 
yes, the King on His sunset lies waiting for dawn 
to light up His Jungle 
as play is resumed. 
The monkeys seem willing to strike up the tune.


----------



## tomchamp

Meanwhile back in the year One --- when you belonged to no-one --- 
you didn't stand a chance son, if your pants were undone. 
`Cause you were bred for humanity and sold to society --- 
one day you'll wake up in the Present Day --- 
a million generations removed from expectations 
of being who you really want to be. 
Skating away --- 
skating away --- 
skating away on the thin ice of the New Day. 

So as you push off from the shore, 
won't you turn your head once more --- and make your peace with everyone? 
For those who choose to stay, 
will live just one more day --- 
to do the things they should have done. 
And as you cross the wilderness, spinning in your emptiness: 
you feel you have to pray. 
Looking for a sign 
that the Universal Mind (!) has written you into the Passion Play. 

Skating away on the thin ice of the New Day. 

And as you cross the circle line, the ice-wall creaks behind --- 
you're a rabbit on the run. 
And the silver splinters fly in the corner of your eye --- 
shining in the setting sun. 
Well, do you ever get the feeling that the story's 
too damn real and in the present tense? 
Or that everybody's on the stage, and it seems like 
you're the only person sitting in the audience? 

Skating away on the thin ice of the New Day.


----------



## jazz lady

*For me and sis' wonderful trip to the fair...*

and appyday tour afterwards...I think we od'ed on animals today.  The fair almost lost a very cute bunny and goat, who were ready to come home with us.  


If we could talk to the animals, just imagine it 
Chatting to a chimp in chimpanzee 
Imagine talking to a tiger, chatting to a cheetah 
What a neat achievement that would be. 

If we could talk to the animals, learn their languages 
Maybe take an animal degree. 
We'd study elephant and eagle, buffalo and beagle, 
Alligator, guinea pig, and flea. 

We would converse in polar bear and python, 
And we could curse in fluent kangaroo. 
If people asked us, can you speak in rhinoceros, 
We'd say, "Of courserous, can't you?" 

If we could talk to the animals, learn their languages 
Think of all the things we could discuss 
If we could walk with the animals, talk with the animals, 
Grunt and squeak and squawk with the animals, 
And they could squeak and squawk and speak and talk to us. 
<!-------PASTE SONG LYRICS AND ALL INFO BETWEEN THESE TWO LINES--->


----------



## HollowSoul

*This one's mine*

REFLECTIONS....
--------------------

I look in the mirror-every morning to see,
A shell of a man-staring back at me.

Am i the reflection.....Or the reality
Who is this man....looking back at me

All my life i'vs taken the easy way,
never staring danger in the face.
Allways living life from day to day,
Just keeping up with the pace.

Am i the reflection-or the reality
is this my life i live
is the man in the mirror-the only one alive
is his reflection all i am to give
when i cast a shadow on the ground
is it his or mine
this question eats me up inside
it haunts me all the time

i look in the mirror-every morning to see
a shell of a man-staring back at me

who am i and why am i here
what reason do i have to be
does the man in the mirror ever think the same
or does he ever even see me
i feel like a ghost floating through my life
no-one ever looks my way
my voice has no sound-my words have no meaning
in this vacancy i feel i must stay

so is my life just a reflection
of someone elses pain
when i'm sad-is he happy
does he have sun when i have rain

why am i tied to this mizzery
why can't i wake from this dream
is my life-tied to a reflection
a mirrored life i have-it would seem

i looked in the mirror-this morning to see
a shell of a man-staring back at me
maybe tomorrow-he'll notice me there
maybe tomorrow-he'll set me free


----------



## jazz lady

*New one from Bon Jovi...*

Maybe we're all different
But we're still the same
We all got the blood of Eden running to our veins
I know sometimes it's hard for you to see
You cought between just who you are and who you want to be

If you feel alone and lost and need a friend
Remember every new beginning is some beginning's end

Welcome to wherever you are
This is your life, you made it this far
Welcome, you got to believe
That right here right now you're exactly where you're supposed to be
Welcome to wherever you are

When everybody's in and you're left out
And you feel drowning in a shadow of the dawn
Everyone's a miracle in their own way
Just listen to yourself not what other people say

When it seems you're lost alone and feeling down
Remember everybody's different, just take a look around

Welcome to wherever you are
This is your life, you made it this far
Welcome, you got to believe
That right here right now you're exactly where you're supposed to be
Be who you want to be, be who you are
Everyone's a hero, everyone's a star

When you want to give up and your heart's about to break
Remember that you're perfect, God's make no mistakes

Welcome to wherever you are
This is your life, you made it this far
Welcome, you got to believe
That right here right now you're exactly where you're supposed to be
Welcome to wherever you are
This is your life, you made it this far
(I say welcome) Welcome to wherever you are
This is your life, you made it this far (welcome)


----------



## jazz lady

*Another new one by Bon Jovi...*

Why you wanna tell me how to live my life?
Who are you to tell me if it's black or white?
Momma, can you help me try to understand
Is innocence the difference 'tween a boy and a man?
My daddy lived to die, that's just the price that he paid
Sacrificed his life just slaving away

Oh, if there's one thing I hang onto that gets me thru the nite
I ain't gonna do what I don't want to; I'm gonna live my life
Shining like a diamond, rolling with the dice
Standing on the ledge, I show the wind how to fly
When the world gets in my face, I say:
Have a nice day
Have a nice day

Take a look around you; nothing's what it seems
We're living in the broken home of hopes and dreams
Let me be the first to shake a helping hand
Anybody brave enough to take a stand
I've knocked on every door on every dead-end street
Looking for forgiveness and what's left to believe

Oh, if there's one thing I hang onto that gets me thru the night
I ain't gonna do what I don't' want to; I'm gonna live my life
Shining like a diamond, rolling with the dice
Standing on the ledge, I show the wind how to fly
When the world gets in my face, I say:
Have a nice day
Have a nice day


----------



## jazz lady

*Sugarland...*

Monday, hard to wake up 
Fill my coffee cup, I'm out the door 
Yeah, the freeway's standing still today 
It's gonna make me late, and thats for sure 
I'm running out of gas and out of time 
Never gonna make it there by nine 

There's gotta be something more 
Gotta be more than this 
I need a little less hard time 
I need a little more bliss 
I'm gonna take my chances 
Taking a chance I might 
Find what I'm looking for 
There's gotta be something more 

Five years and there's no doubt 
That I'm burnt out, I've had enough 
So now boss man, here's my two weeks 
I'll make it short and sweet, so listen up 
I could work my life away, but why? 
I got things to do before die 

There's gotta be something more 
Gotta be more than this 
I need a little less hard time 
I need a little more bliss 
I'm gonna take my chances 
Taking a chance I might 
Find what I'm looking for 
There's gotta be something more 

Some believe in destiny, and some believe in fate 
I believe that happiness is something we create 
You best believe that I'm not gonna wait 
'Cause there's gotta be something more 

I get home 7:30 the house is dirty, but it can wait 
Yeah, 'cause right now I need some downtime 
To drink some red wine and celebrate 
Armageddon could be knocking at my door 
But I ain't gonna answer that's for sure. 
There's gotta be something!


----------



## jazz lady

*Another from Sugarland...*

Go ahead and take your best shot, 
Let 'er rip, give it all you've got, 
I'm laid out on the floor, but I've been here before, 
I may stumble, yeah I might fall, 
Only human aren't we all? 
I might lose my way, but hear me when I say, 

I will stand back up, 
Youll know just the moment when I've have enough, 
Sometimes I'm afraid, and I dont feel that tough, 
But I'll stand back up, 

I've been beaten up and bruised, 
I've been kicked right off my shoes, 
Been down on my knees more times than you'd believe, 
When the darkness tries to get me, 
Theres a light that just wont let me, 
It might take my pride, and my tears may fill my eyes, 
But I'll stand back up, 

I've weathered all these storms, 
But I just turn them into wind, so I can fly, 
What don't kill you makes you stronger, 
When I take my last breath, 
That's when I'll just give up, 

So, go ahead to take your best shot, 
Let 'er rip, give it all you've got, 
You might win this round but you can't keep me down, 

'Cause I'll stand back up, 
And you'll know just the moment when I've had enough, 
Sometimes I'm afraid and I don't feel that tough, 
But I'll stand back up, 

Youll know just the moment when I've had enough, 
Sometimes I'm afraid and I don't feel that tough, 
But I'll stand back up.


----------



## morganj614

*a little Social D... from Grannie D*

*
Yeah, loving
Over and over again now
It ain't nothing girl
Till you've felt the pain
Up against the wall
Why does love always have to hurt?
Your scratches run across my back
And then a tear
Dear lover
I can't take the pain no more
Dear lover
I pick my heart up from the floor
Dear lover
I can't believe it's come to this
Dear lover
Give me one last
Painful kiss

There ain't nothin'
In this world for free now
So how high of a price
Will you pay
Hear the screams so loud
Wake up to the broken glass
It's a scene from bad to worse
And many more tears

Dear lover
I can't take the pain no more
Dear lover
I pick my heart up from the floor
Dear lover
I can't believe it's come to this
Dear lover
Give me one last
Painful kiss

Dear lover
I can't take the pain no more
Dear lover
I pick my heart up from the floor
Dear lover
I can't believe it's come to this
Dear lover
Give me one last
Painful kiss
One last kiss [x3]*


----------



## morganj614

*Sexy Jim Morrison*



Yeah, c'mon 

When the music's over 
When the music's over, yeah 
When the music's over 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights, yeah 

When the music's over 
When the music's over 
When the music's over 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 

For the music is your special friend 
Dance on fire as it intends 
Music is your only friend 
Until the end 
Until the end 
Until the end 

Cancel my subscription to the Resurrection 
Send my credentials to the House of Detention 
I got some friends inside 

The face in the mirror won't stop 
The girl in the window won't drop 
A feast of friends 
"Alive!" she cried 
Waitin' for me 
Outside! 

Before I sink 
Into the big sleep 
I want to hear 
I want to hear 
The scream of the butterfly 

Come back, baby 
Back into my arm 
We're gettin' tired of hangin' around 
Waitin' around with our heads to the ground 

I hear a very gentle sound 
Very near yet very far 
Very soft, yeah, very clear 
Come today, come today 

What have they done to the earth? 
What have they done to our fair sister? 
Ravaged and plundered and ripped her and bit her 
Stuck her with knives in the side of the dawn 
And tied her with fences and dragged her down 

I hear a very gentle sound 
With your ear down to the ground 
We want the world and we want it... 
We want the world and we want it... 
Now 
Now? 
Now! 

Persian night, babe 
See the light, babe 
Save us! 
Jesus! 
Save us! 

So when the music's over 
When the music's over, yeah 
When the music's over 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 

Well the music is your special friend 
Dance on fire as it intends 
Music is your only friend 
Until the end 
Until the end 
Until the end!


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Yeah, loving*
> *Over and over again now*
> *It ain't nothing girl*
> *Till you've felt the pain*
> *Up against the wall*
> *Why does love always have to hurt?*
> *Your scratches run across my back*
> *And then a tear*
> *Dear lover*
> *I can't take the pain no more*
> *Dear lover*
> *I pick my heart up from the floor*
> *Dear lover*
> *I can't believe it's come to this*
> *Dear lover*
> *Give me one last*
> *Painful kiss*
> 
> *There ain't nothin'*
> *In this world for free now*
> *So how high of a price*
> *Will you pay*
> *Hear the screams so loud*
> *Wake up to the broken glass*
> *It's a scene from bad to worse*
> *And many more tears*
> 
> *Dear lover*
> *I can't take the pain no more*
> *Dear lover*
> *I pick my heart up from the floor*
> *Dear lover*
> *I can't believe it's come to this*
> *Dear lover*
> *Give me one last*
> *Painful kiss*
> 
> *Dear lover*
> *I can't take the pain no more*
> *Dear lover*
> *I pick my heart up from the floor*
> *Dear lover*
> *I can't believe it's come to this*
> *Dear lover*
> *Give me one last*
> *Painful kiss*
> *One last kiss [x3]*


You are indeed a sexy "Granny D" !

Can I hear it for a sexy granny "D" in the house


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You are indeed a sexy "Granny D" !
> 
> Can I hear it for a sexy granny "D" in the house



 What a way to start the morning!  Thanks Mr. Gasm


----------



## jazz lady

Soul Asylum...

Call you up in the middle of the night,
Like a firefly without a light,
You were there like a slow torch burning,
Was a key that could use a little turning.

So tired that I couldn't eat or sleep,
So many secrets I couldn't keep,
Promise myself I wouldn't breathe,
One more promise I couldn't keep.

It seems no one can help me now,
I'm in too deep there's no way out,
This time I have really,
Lead myself astray.

Runaway train never going back,
Runaway on a one way track,
Seems like we should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

Can you help me remember how to smile,
Make it somehow all seem worthwhile,
How on earth did I get so jaded,
Life's mystery seems so faded.

I can go where no one else can go,
I know what no one else knows,
Here I am just drowning in the rain,
With a ticket for a runaway train.

And everything is cold and dry,
Day and night earth and sky,
Somehow I just,
Don't believe it.
(yeah, yeah)

Runaway train never going back, 
Runaway on a one way track,
Seems like I should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

[INSTRUMENTAL]

Bought a ticket for a runaway train,
I came back there laughing at the rain,
A little out of touch, a little insane,
Just easier than dealing with the pain.

Runaway train never going back, 
Runaway on a one way track,
Seems like I should be getting somewhere,
Somehow I'm neither here nor there.

Runaway train never going back,
Runaway train's heading up the track,
Runaway train burning in my veins,
Runaway but it all seems the same.

(Runaway, runaway)


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Soul Asylum...
> 
> Call you up in the middle of the night,
> Like a firefly without a light,
> You were there like a slow torch burning,
> Was a key that could use a little turning.
> 
> 
> I have always liked that song.


----------



## morganj614

*heard in the grocery store..*

Made me wanna 

Love will abide, take things in stride
Sounds like good advice but there's no one at my side 
And time washes clean love's wounds unseen
That's what someone told me but I don't know what it means. 

Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine
And I think I'm gonna love you for a long long time

Caught in my fears
Blinking back the tears
I can't say you hurt me when you never let me near
And I never drew one response from you
All the while you fell all over girls you never knew
Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine
And I think it's gonna hurt me for a long long time 

Wait for the day 
You'll go away
Knowing that you warned me of the price I'd have to pay
And life's full of flaws
Who knows the cause? 
Living in the memory of a love that never was 
Cause I've done everything I know to try and change your mind
and I think I'm gonna miss you for a long long time
Cause I've done everything I know to try and make you mine 
And I think I'm gonna love you for a long long time.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I have always liked that song.


Me, too.    There's a lot of parallels to my life lately, but it's getting better.


----------



## cattitude

There ain't nothing I can do, or nothing I can say,
Some folks will criticize me.
So I'm gonna do just what I want to anyway,
And don't care if you all despise me.

If I should take a notion
To jump into the ocean,
It ain't nobody's business if I do.

If I go to church on Sunday
And I shimmy down on Monday,
It ain't nobody's business if I do.

And if my friend ain't got no money
And I say, "All right, take all of mine honey,"
It ain't nobody's business if I do.

If I lend her my last nickel
And it leaves me in a pickle,
It ain't nobody's business if I do.

I would rather my gal would hit me
Than to haul right up and quit me.
It ain't nobody's business if I do.

I know that she won't call no copper
If she gets beat up by her poppa.
It ain't nobody's business if I do, Lord no.
Well, it ain't nobody's business if I do.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> There ain't nothing I can do, or nothing I can say,
> Some folks will criticize me.
> So I'm gonna do just what I want to anyway,
> And don't care if you all despise me.
> 
> If I should take a notion
> To jump into the ocean,
> It ain't nobody's business if I do.


I loooove this song...


----------



## jazz lady

*One for Suz'...a little George...*

Whenever dark has fallen
You know the spirit of the party
Starts to come alive
Until the day is dawning
You can throw out all your blues
And hit the city lights
'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So gimme the night
Gimme the night

You need the evening action
A place to dine, a glass of wine
A little late romance
It's a chain reaction
You'll see the people of the world
Coming out to dance
'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So gimme the night
Gimme the night

So come on out tonight
And we'll lead the others
On a ride through paradise
And if you feel all right
Then we can be lovers
'Cause I see that starlight
Look in your eyes
Don't you know we can fly
Just gimme the night
Gimme the night

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So gimme the night
Gimme the night

So come on out tonight
And we'll lead the others
On a ride through paradise
And if you feel all right
Then we can be lovers
'Cause I see that starlight
Look in your eyes
Don't you know we can fly

And if we stay together
We'll feel the rhythm of the evening
Taking us up high
Never mind the weather
We'll be dancing in the street
Until the morning light
'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So gimme the night
Gimme the night
Gimme the night
Gimme the night
Gimme the night
Gimme the night
Gimme the night
So, gimme the night

:guitar:


----------



## morganj614

*Just the Two of Us  
Bill Withers * 

I see the crystal raindrops fall
And see the beauty of it all
Is when the sun comes shining through
To make those rainbows in my mind
When I think of you some time
And I want to spend some time with you

Just the two of us
We can make it if we try
Just the two of us
Just the two of us
Building castles in the sky
Just the two of us
You and I

We look for love, no time for tears
Wasted waters's all that is
And it don't make no flowers grow
Good things might come to those who wait
Not to those who wait to late
We got to go for all we know

I hear the crystal raindrops fall
On the window down the hall
And it becomes the morning dew
Darling, when the morning comes
And I see the morning sun
I want to be the one with you


----------



## morganj614

*Mighty Mighty Bosstones*

*gonna dive into a jive 
i've dove into before
gonna haunt a haunt i've haunted 
like a million times or more
a familiar joint
where getting drunk's the only point
to frequent this place
with any frequency at all
countin' on a remedy 
i've counted on before
goin' with the cure that's never failed me
what you call the disease,
i call the remedy
what your callin' the cause,
i call the cure
gonna sing a song, a song to you
a song i've sung before
belt out a ballad that i've belted out
a million times or more
the words i'm gonna scream
and getting drunk's the central theme
to the lyrics, if you can
make the lyrics out at all
countin' on a remedy
i've counted on before
goin' with the cure that's never failed me
what you call the disease,
i call the remedy
what your callin' the cause,
i call the cure
just a devotion to the potion
please no applause
a dedication to the medication
a crutch a cure a cause
what i've counted on to pick me up
has knocked me to my knees
before i hit the floor once more
i'll call it the disease *


----------



## morganj614

*Talking Heads*

 And you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack
And you may find yourself in another part of the world
And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful
wife
And you may ask yourself-Well...How did I get here?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
How do I work this?
And you may ask yourself
Where is that large automobile?
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful house!
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful wife!
Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...

Water dissolving...and water removing
There is water at the bottom of the ocean
Carry the water at the bottom of the ocean
Remove the water at the bottom of the ocean!

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
What is that beautiful house?
And you may ask yourself
Where does that highway go?
And you may ask yourself
Am I right?...Am I wrong?
And you may tell yourself
MY GOD!...WHAT HAVE I DONE?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...Same as it ever was...


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
> Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
> Into the blue again/after the money's gone
> Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.


I love me some Talking Heads...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I love me some Talking Heads...


Maybe that's why you fit in so well here on somd.com


----------



## morganj614

*Tool*

Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will.
I sure could use a vacation from this
bull-#### three ring cirrrrcus siiiideshow of
Freaks here in this, hopeless ####ing, hole we call LA.
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any ####ing time.
Any ####ing day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona bay.

Fret for your figure and
Fret for your latte and
Fret for your lawsuit and
Fret for your hairpiece and
Fret for your prozac and
Fret for your pilot and
Fret for your contract and
Fret for your car.
It's a bull-#### three ring cirrrrrcuus siiideshow of
freaks here in this hopeless ####ing hole we call LA.
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any ####ing time.
Any ####ing day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona bay.

Some say a comet will fall from the sky.
Followed by meteor showers and tidal waves.
Followed by faultlines that cannot sit still.
Followed by millions of dumbfounded dipshits.
Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will
I sure could use a vacation from this
stupid ####, silly ####, stupid ####...
One great big festering neon distraction,
I've a suggestion to keep you all occupied.
(Learn to swim. 3x)
Mom's gonna fix it all soon.
Mom's comin' round to put it back the way it ought to beeeeeeeee.

(Learn to swim. 8x)
#### L Ron Hubbard and #### all his clones.
#### all these gun-toting Hip gangster wannabes.
(Learn to swim. 8x)
#### retro anything. #### your tattoos.
#### all you junkies and #### your short memory.
(Learn to swim. 8x)
#### smiley glad-hands with hidden agendas.
#### these dysfunctional, insecure actresses.
(Learn to swim. 8x)
Cuz I'm praying for rain
and I'm praying for tidal waves
I wanna see the ground give way.
I wanna watch it all go down.
Mom please flush it all away.
I wanna see it go right in and down.
I wanna watch it go right in.
Watch you flush it all awaaaaaaaaay.

Time to bring it down again.
Don't just call me pessimist.
Try and read between the lines.
I can't imagine why you wouldn't
Welcome any change, my friend.
I wanna see it come down.
(Suck it down. 2x)
Flush it down.


----------



## morganj614

*ABBA an extreme opposite of TOOL*

Can you hear the drums fernando?
I remember long ago another starry night like this
In the firelight fernando
You were humming to yourself and softly strumming your guitar
I could hear the distant drums
And sounds of bugle calls were coming from afar

They were closer now fernando
Every hour every minute seemed to last eternally
I was so afraid fernando
We were young and full of life and none of us prepared to die
And I’m not ashamed to say
The roar of guns and cannons almost made me cry

There was something in the air that night
The stars were bright, fernando
They were shining there for you and me
For liberty, fernando
Though I never thought that we could lose
There’s no regret
If I had to do the same again
I would, my friend, fernando

Now we’re old and grey fernando
And since many years I haven’t seen a rifle in your hand
Can you hear the drums fernando?
Do you still recall the frightful night we crossed the rio grande?
I can see it in your eyes
How proud you were to fight for freedom in this land

There was something in the air that night
The stars were bright, fernando
They were shining there for you and me
For liberty, fernando
Though I never thought that we could lose
There’s no regret
If I had to do the same again
I would, my friend, fernando

There was something in the air that night
The stars were bright, fernando
They were shining there for you and me
For liberty, fernando
Though I never thought that we could lose
There’s no regret
If I had to do the same again
I would, my friend, fernando
Yes, if I had to do the same again
I would, my friend, fernando...


----------



## kwillia

It hit me this weekend that I be lovin' Sublime...

Early in the morning, risin' to the street
Light me up that cigarette and I strap shoes on my feet
Got to find a reason, a reason things went wrong
Got to find a reason why my money's all gone


I got a dalmation, and I can still get high
I can play the guitar like a mother ####ing riot
Life is (too short), so love the one you got
Cause you might get runover or you might get shot


Never start no static
I just get it off my chest
Never had to battle with no bulletproof vest
Take a small example, take a tip from me
Take all of your money, give it all to charity
Love is what I got
It's within my reach


And the Sublime style's still straight from Long Beach
It all comes back to you, you'll finally get what you deserve
Try and test that you're bound to get served
Love's what I got
Don't start a riot
You'll feel it when the dance gets hot

[Chorus]


(That's) why I don't cry when my dog runs away
I don't get angry at the bills I have to pay
I don't get angry when my Mom smokes pot
Hits the bottle and goes right to the rock
F***in' and fightin', it's all the same
Livin' with Louie dog's the only way to stay sane
Let the lovin', let the lovin' come back to me


----------



## RoseRed

I don't want you
to come round here no more
I beg you for mercy
You don't know how strong
my weakness is
Or how much it hurts me
Cause when you said it over with him
I want to believe it's true
So I let you in knowing tomorrow
I'm gonna wake up missing you
wake up missing you

When the one you love's
in love with someone else
Don't you know it's torture
I mean it's a living hell
No matter how I try to convince myself
this time I won't lose control
One look in your blue eyes
And suddenly my heart can't tell you no

I don't want you
To call me up no more
Saying you need me
You're crazy if you think
just half your love
could ever please me
Still I want to hold you, touch you
when you look at me that way
There's only one solution I know
You gotta stay away from me
Stay away from me

When the one you love's
in love with someone else
Don't you know it's torture
I mean it's a living hell
No matter how I try to convince myself
this time I won't lose control
One look in your sad eyes
And suddenly my heart can't tell you no
My Heart can't tell you no

I don't want you
to come round here no more
I beg you for mercy
You don't know how strong
my weakness is
Or how much it hurts me
Cause when you say its over with him
I want to believe it's true
So I let you in knowing tomorrow
I'm gonna wake up missing you
Wake up missing you

When the one you love's
in love with someone else
Don't you know it's torture
I mean it's a living hell, a living hell
When the one you love's
in love with someone else
Don't you know it's torture
I mean it's a living hell, a living hell


----------



## kwillia

Hey! don’t come around here no more
Don’t come around here no more
Whatever you’re looking for
Hey! don’t come around here no more

I’ve given up, stop. I ’ve given up, stop.
I’ve given up, stop. on waiting any longer
I’ve given up, on this love getting stronger

Don’t come around here no more
Don’t come around here no more
Don’t come around here no more
Don’t come around here no more

I don’t feel you anymore
You darken my door
Whatever you’re looking for
Hey, don’t come around here no more

I’ve given up, stop. I’ve given up, stop.
I’ve given up, stop. you tangle my emotions
I’ve given up, honey please admit it’s over

Hey! don’t come around here no more
Don’t come around here no more
Don’t come around here no more
Don’t come around here no more

Stop walking down my street
Don’t come around here no more
Who did you expect to meet? 
Don’t come around here no more
Whatever you’re looking for
Hey! don’t come around here no more
Hey! honey please, don’t come around here no more
Whatever you’re looking for
Ah, oh, ah, ah.
Don’t come around here no more


----------



## kwillia

You better watch what you say
You better watch what you do to me
Don’t get carried away
Girl, if you can do better than me
Go...yeah, go
But remember

Good love is hard to find
Good love is hard to find
You got lucky, babe
You got lucky, babe
When I found you

You put a hand on my cheek
And then you turn your eyes away
If you don’t feel complete
If I don’t take you all of the way
Then go, yeah, go,
But remember

Good love is hard to find
Good love is hard to find
You got lucky, babe
You got lucky, babe
When I found you

Yeah go,
Just, go,
But remember
Good love is hard to find
Good love is hard to find
You got lucky, babe
You got lucky, babe
When I found you


----------



## kwillia

You got me in a corner
You got me against the wall
I got nowhere to go
I got nowhere to fall

Take back your insurance
Baby nothin’s guaranteed
Take back your acid rain
Baby let your t.v. bleed

You’re jammin’ me, you’re jammin’ me ,
Quit jammin’ me
Baby you can keep me painted in a corner
You can look away, but it’s not over

Take back your angry slander
Take back your pension plan
Take back your ups and downs of your life
In raisin-land

Tak e back vanessa redgrave
Take back joe piscopo
Take back eddie murphy
Giv’em all some place to go

You’re jammin’ me, you’re jammin’ me
Quit jammin’ me
Baby you can keep me painted in a corner
You can walk away but it’s not over

Take back your iranian torture
And the apple in young steve’s eye
Yeah take back your losing streak
Check your front wheel drive

Take back pasadena
Take back el salvador
Take back that country club
They’re tr yin’ to build outside my door


----------



## kwillia

Call out the instigator
Because there’s something in the air
We’ve got to get together sooner or later
Because the revolution’s here

And you know it’s right
And you know that it’s right
We have got to get it together
We have got to get it together now 

Run through the fields and houses
Because there’s something in the air
We’ve got to get together sooner or later
Because the revolution’s here

And you know it’s right
And you know that it’s right
We have got to get it together
We have got to get it together now 

Call out the instigator
Because there’s something in the air
We’ve got to get together sooner or later
Because the revolution’s here

And you know it’s right
And you know that it’s right
We have got to get it together
We have got to get it together now


----------



## kwillia

Oh baby don’t it feel like heaven right now
Don’t it feel like somethin’ from a dream
Yeah I’ve never known nothing quite like this
Don’t it feel like tonight might never be again
We know better than to try and pretend
Baby no one could have ever told me ’bout this

The waiting is the hardest part 
Every day you see one more card
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart
The waiting is the hardest part 

Well yeah I might have chased a couple of women around
All it ever got me was down
Then there were those that made me feel good
But never as good as I feel right now
Baby you’re the only one that’s ever known how
To make me wanna live like I wanna live now

The waiting is the hardest part 
Every day you see one more card
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart
The waiting is the hardest part 

Don’t let it kill you baby, don’t let it get to you
Don’t let ’em kill you baby, don’t let ’em get to you
I’ll be your breathin’ heart, I’ll be your cryin’ fool
Don’t let this go to far, don’t let it get to you


----------



## kwillia

Grandma loved a sailor who sailed the frozen sea.
Grandpa was that whaler and he took me on his knee.
He said son I’m going crazy from living on the land
Got to find my shipmates and walk on foreign sand.
This old man was graceful with silver in his smile.
He smoked a briar pipe and he walked four country miles
Singing songs of shady sisters and old town liberty
Songs of love and songs of death, songs that set men free.
I’ve got three ships and sixty men
A course for ports unread.
I’ll stand at mast, let north winds blow
Till half of us are dead.
Land ho!
If I get my hands on a dollar bill
Gonna buy a bottle and drink my fill.
If I get my hands on a number five
Gonna skin that little girl alive.
If I get my hands on a number two
Come back home and marry you
Marry you, marry you.
Land ho!, land ho!
If I get back home and I feel all right
You don’t baby gonna love you tonight
Land ho!


----------



## kwillia

Yeah!, come on, come on, come on, come on
Now touch me, baby
Can’t you see that I am not afraid? 
What was that promise that you made? 
Why won’t you tell me what she said? 
What was that promise that you made? 
Now, I’m gonna love you, till the heavens stop the rain
I’m gonna love you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and i
Come on, come on, come on, come on
Now touch me, baby
Can’t you see that I am not afraid? 
What was that promise that you made? 
Why won’t you tell me what she said? 
What was that promise that you made? 
I’m gonna love you, till the heavens stop the rain
I’m gonna love you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and i
I’m gonna love you, till the heavens stop the rain
I’m gonna love you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and i


----------



## kwillia

Well, the clock says it’s time to close now
I guess I’d better go now
I’d really like to stay here all night
The cars crawl past all stuffed with eyes
Street lights share their hollow glow
Your brain seems bruised with numb surprise
Still one place to go
Still one place to go
Let me sleep all night in your soul kitchen
Warm my mind near your gentle stove
Turn me out and I’ll wander baby
Stumblin’ in the neon groves
Well, your fingers weave quick minarets
Speak in secret alphabets
I light another cigarette
Learn to forget, learn to forget
Learn to forget, learn to forget
Let me sleep all night in your soul kitchen
Warm my mind near your gentle stove
Turn me out and I’ll wander baby
Stumblin’ in the neon groves
Well the clock says it’s time to close now
I know I have to go now
I really want to stay here
All night, all night, all night


----------



## RoseRed

This is the way the ladies ride: 
Tri, tre, tre, tree, 
Tri, tre, tre, tree! 
This is the way the ladies ride: 
Tri, tre, tre, tree, tri-tre-tre-tree! 

This is the way the gentlemen ride: 
Gallop-a-trot, 
Gallop-a-trot! 
This is the way the gentlemen ride: 
Gallop-a-gallop-a-trot! 

This is the way the farmers ride: 
Hobbledy-hoy, 
Hobbledy-hoy! 
This is the way the farmers ride: 
Hobbledy hobbledy-hoy!
And down into a Ditch!


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> This is the way the ladies ride:
> Tri, tre, tre, tree,
> Tri, tre, tre, tree!
> This is the way the ladies ride:
> Tri, tre, tre, tree, tri-tre-tre-tree!
> 
> This is the way the gentlemen ride:
> Gallop-a-trot,
> Gallop-a-trot!
> This is the way the gentlemen ride:
> Gallop-a-gallop-a-trot!
> 
> This is the way the farmers ride:
> Hobbledy-hoy,
> Hobbledy-hoy!
> This is the way the farmers ride:
> Hobbledy hobbledy-hoy!
> And down into a Ditch!



kwillia got her groove back... don't knock her off her horse...


----------



## jazz lady

*Boz Scaggs...*

Best of friends
Never part
Best of fools has loved forever
From the bottom of his heart

So why pretend
This is the end
You'll have to find out for yourself
Go on ask somebody else

Why can't you just get it through your head
It's over, it's over now
Yes, you heard me clearly now I said
It's over, it's over now

I'm really over you
You might say that
I can't take it, I can't take it
Lord, I swear I just can't take it no more

(Go away) go away
(Far away) so far away
It's too late to turn back now
And it don't matter anyhow

'Cause you were right
You're to blame
Can't go on the same old way
Can't keep up the same old game

Why can't you just get it through your head
It's over, it's over now
Yes, you heard me clearly now I said
It's over, it's over now

I'm really over you
You might say that
I can't take it, I can't take it
Lord, I swear I just can't take it no more

Why can't you just get it through your head
It's over, it's over now
Yes, you heard me clearly now I said
It's over, it's over now…


----------



## jazz lady

*Eric Clapton...*

It ain't no big deal, we're all lucky to be alive,
I myself don't believe in luck, or taking chances, I will survive.
Every move I make, every twist and every turn,
You scandalize and humble me, I may be slow but I will learn.

'Cause I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.

If I had my way, I would probably just sit and stare.
Watch the T.V. or read a book, I'd have no reason to be aware,
But I ain't got time, I just could not live that way.
I've got to step outside myself, I've still got something left to say.

'Cause I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.

'Cause I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.

Channeled in my groove, part of another space and time.
Please allow me to introduce another very good friend of mine.
Some call him fear, some call him righteousness.
I myself ain't clear, and you can't force me to make a guess.

 'Cause I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.
No I ain't going down anymore.


----------



## jazz lady

*More Clapton...great guitar work in this song...*

It's in the way that you use it,
It comes and it goes.
It's in the way that you use it,
Boy don't you know.

And if you lie you will lose it,
Feelings will show.
So don't you ever abuse it,
Don't let it go.

Nobody's right till somebody's wrong.
Nobody's weak till somebody's strong.
No one gets lucky till luck comes along.
Nobody's lonely till somebody's gone.


It's in the way that you use it,
It comes and it goes.
It's in the way that you use it,
Boy don't you know. 

It's in the way that you use it,
It comes and it goes.
It's in the way that you use it,
Boy don't you know.

And if you lie you will lose it,
Feelings will show.
So don't you ever abuse it,
Don't let it go.

I've seen dark skies, never like this.
Walked on some thin ice, never like this.
I've told you white lies, never like this.
Looked into true eyes, never like this.

It's in the way that you use it,
It comes and it goes.
It's in the way that you use it,
Boy don't you know.

:guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*Off the latest Rippington’s CD…beautiful remake of a Stevie Wonder classic…*

I don’t know who the guest vocalist is, but her voice rivals Maria Carey in range….

Though you don't call anymore
I sit and wait in vain
I guess I'll rap on your door
Tap on your window pane
I want to tell you Baby
The changes I've been going through
Missing you.
Listen you

'till you come back to me
That's what I'm gonna do

Why did you have to decide
You had to set me free
I'm gonna swallow my pride
I'm gonna beg you to (please baby please) see me
I'm gonna walk by meself
Just to prove that my love is true
Oh, for you baby

'till you come back to me
That's what I'm gonna do

Living for you my dear
Is like living in a world of constant fear
In my plea, I've got to make you see
That our love is dying

Although your phone you ignore
Somehow I must explain
I'm gonna rap on your door
Tap on your window pane
I'm gonna camp on your step
Until I get through to you
I've got to change your view baby
'till you come back to me
That's what I'm gonna do


----------



## morganj614

*Exile*

When I get home, babe
Gonna light your fire
All day, I've been thinkin' about you, babe
You're my one desire

Gonna wrap my arms around you
Hold you close to me
Oh, babe, I wanna taste your lips
I wanna fill your fantasy, yeah

I don't what I'd do without you, babe
Don't know where I'd be
You're not just another lover
No, you're everything to me

Everytime I'm with you, baby
I can't believe it's true
When you're layin' in my arms
And you do the things you do

You can see it in my eyes
I can feel it in your touch
You don't have to say a thing
Just let me show how much

Love you, need you, yeah

I wanna kiss you all over 
And over again
I wanna kiss you all over 
Till the night closes in
Till the night closes in

Stay with me, lay with me
Holding me, loving me, baby
Here with me, near with me
Feeling you close to me, baby

So show me, show me ev'rything you do
'Cause baby, no one does it quite like you

Love you, need you, oh babe

I wanna kiss you all over 
And over again
I wanna kiss you all over 
Till the night closes in
Till the night closes in

Till the night closes in
Till the night closes in
Till the night closes in


----------



## cattitude

Once I had a secret love
That lived within the heart of me
All too soon my secret love
Became impatient to be free

So I told a friendly star
The way that dreamers often do
Just how wonderful you are
And why I'm so in love with you

Now I shout it from the highest hills
Even told the golden daffodils
At last my heart's an open door
And my secret love's no secret anymore


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Once I had a secret love
> That lived within the heart of me
> All too soon my secret love
> Became impatient to be free
> 
> So I told a friendly star
> The way that dreamers often do
> Just how wonderful you are
> And why I'm so in love with you
> 
> Now I shout it from the highest hills
> Even told the golden daffodils
> At last my heart's an open door
> And my secret love's no secret anymore



VV let you have Kyle back...


----------



## jazz lady

*Beautiful song by Vanessa Williams...*

Sometimes the snow comes down in June
Sometimes the sun goes 'round the moon
I see the passion in your eyes
Sometimes it's all a big surprise
'Cause there was a time when all I did was wish
You'd tell me this was love
It's not the way I hoped or how I planned
But somehow it's enough

And now we're standing face to face
Isn't this world a crazy place
Just when I thought our chance had passed
You go and save the best for last

All of the nights you came to me
When some silly girl had set you free
You wondered how you'd make it through
I wondered what was wrong with you

'Cause how could you give your love to someone else
And share your dreams with me
Sometimes the very thing you're looking for
Is the one thing you can't see

And now we're standing face to face
Isn't this world a crazy place
Just when I thought our chance had passed
You go and save the best for last

Sometimes the very thing you're looking for
Is the one thing you can't see

Sometimes the snow comes down in June
Sometimes the sun goes 'round the moon
Just when I thought our chance had passed
You go and save the best for last

You went and saved the best for last...


----------



## jazz lady

*Another beautiful song...this one by Rita Coolidge...*

Outside the rain begins and it may never end
So cry no more on the shore
A dream will take us out to sea
Forever more forever more
Close your eyes and dream
And and you can be with me
'Neath the waves through the caves of hours
Long forgotten now
We're all alone
We're all alone

Close the window
Calm the light
And it will be alright
No need to bother now
Let it out
Let it all begin
Learn how to pretend

Once a story's told
It can't help but grow old
Roses do
Lovers too
So cast your seasons to the wind
And hold me dear
Oh, hold me dear

Close the window
Calm the light
And it will be alright
No need to bother now
Let it out
Let it all begin
All's forgotten now
We're all alone
oh-oh, we're all alone

Close the window
Calm the light
And it will be alright
No need to bother now
Let it out
Let it all begin
Owe it to the wind, my love


----------



## jazz lady

*Another by Rita Coolidge...*

Your love is liftin' me higher
Than I've ever been lifted before

Your love is liftin' me higher
Than I've ever been lifted before
So Keep it up, quench my desire
And I'll be at your side forever more
Now once, I was downhearted
Disappointment was my closest friend
But you came, he soon departed
And he never showed his face again

[Instrumental Interlude]

Oooooh, I'm so glad I finally found you
You're that one in a million man
When you wrap your lovin' arms around me
I can stand up and face the world again

Your love is liftin' me highter
Than I've ever been lifted before
So keep it up, quench my desire
And I'll be at your side forever more 
And I'll be at your side forever more 
And I'll be at your side forever more...


----------



## cattitude

(The big bad cat's an act
The big bad cat's an act)

Spike: Don't go and be fooled by those fancy pants
It's just her feline arrogance
Flaunting their colors with tinkerly bells
She think her litter box don't smell

Don't go and be fooled by this crazy cat
Siri: Don't go and listen to his crazy fact
Not gonna tell you twice
You better watch your back

Spike: Don't go and be fooled
The big bad cat's an act
(The big bad cat's an act
The big bad cat's an act)

Siri: I thought I warned ya (I thought I warned ya)
Not gonna tell you twice (Not gonna tell you twice)
You better watch your back (You better watch your back
Don't go and be fooled
The big bad cat's an act)

Spike: What do you think?
You think I'm afraid of your claws?
Siri: Can the old canine philosophies
Why don't you just go and tend to your fleas?
Don't push me mutt
I'm just not in the mood
You're one swipe away from becoming cat food

Spike: Don't go and be fooled by this crazy cat
Siri: Don't go and listen to his crazy fact
Not gonna tell you twice
You better watch your back

Spike: Don't go and be fooled
This big bad cat's an act
(The big bad cat's an act)
What'd I tell you?
(The big bad cat's an act)

Siri: I thought I warned ya (I thought I warned ya)
Not gonna tell you twice (Not gonna tell you twice
You better watch your back)
Spike: Don't go and be fooled (Don't go and be fooled)
The big bad cat's a furball hackin'
Rodent snackin' act
That's right, an act

You're just some pussy cat
You think you're tough
Siri: I dare you, Spike, to call my bluff
Spike: You're a very scary putty tat
Siri: You're one swipe away from becoming toast
Eliza, get my doggie bag
I'm about to catch a snack

(The big bad cat's an act)
Spike: Whoa, who cut the cheese?
Was that you, baby?
(The big bad cat's an act)
You may wanna reexamine your diet

Siri: I thought I warned ya (I thought I warned ya)
Not gonna tell you twice (Not gonna tell you twice)
You better watch your back (You better watch your back
Don't go and be fooled
The big bad cat's an act)
Spike: Here I am, come get me
We can settle this right now, right here
Mano y mano, dogo y cato
(The big bad cat's an act)

Come on, me and you
(The big bad cat's an act)
Come on, let's go right now
I'll rip that fur coat off ya
(I thought I warned ya
Not gonna tell you twice)
And wear it, and all my dogs friends will be goin'
(You better watch your back)
"Spike, where'd ya get that skanky cat coat?"

(Don't go and be fooled
The big bad cat's an act)
Hear what I'm sayin' red?


----------



## jazz lady

*equal opportunity and all...*

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

All he asks from me is the food to give him strength
All he ever needs is love and that he knows he'll get

So, I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

All the pay I need comes shining through his eyes
I don't need no cold water to make me realize that

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

Na, na, na, na, na, na, nana...

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

Na, na, na, na, na, na, nana...

I love my dog, Baby, I love my dog. Na, na, na...
I love my dog, Baby, I love my dog. Na, na, na...


----------



## morganj614

*SFW has good shopping tunes*

*When ever dark is fallin'
You know the spirit of the party starts to come alive
Until the day is dawin'
We can throw out all the blues and hit the city lights
Chorus
'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' ev'ey where
So give me the night
Give me the night
Give me the night
Give me the night
You need the evening action
A place to dine a glass of wine a little late romance
It's a chain reaction
You see the people of the world comin' out to dance
Chorus
So come on out tonight
And we'll lead the others on ride through paradise
And if you feel all right
We can be lovers
'Cause I see that starlight look in you eyes
Don't you know we can fly
Just give me the night
Chorus
Give me the night
Give me the night
Give me the night
And if we stay together
We'll find the rhythm of the evening takin' us up high
Never mind the weather
We'll be dancin' in the street 'til the morning' light
Chorus*


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> 'Cause there's music in the air
> And lots of lovin' ev'ey where
> So give me the night



Ahhh...brings back memories of George Benson performing this song at the jazz festival this year.      :guitar:


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ahhh...brings back memories of George Benson performing this song at the jazz festival this year.      :guitar:



I love that song and you got to see him


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I love that song and you got to see him


 Yes indeedy, for the 4th or 5th time.    George and Chaka Khan.  It doesn't get ANY better.


----------



## jazz lady

*Chicago...*

I guess I thought you'd be here forever
Another illusion I chose to create
You don't know what ya got until it's gone
And I found out a little too late
I was acting as if you were lucky to have me
Doin' you a favor I hardly knew you were there
But then you were gone and it was all wrong
Had no idea how much I cared

Now being without you
Takes a lot of getting used to
Should learn to live with it
But I don't want to
Living without you
It's all a big mistake
Instead of getting easier
It's the hardest thing to take
I'm addicted to ya babe
You're a hard habit to break

You found somebody else you had every reason
You know I can't blame you for runnin' to him
Two people together but living alone
I was spreading my love too thin
After all of these years
I'm still tryin' to shake it
Doin' much better they say that I just takes time
But deep in the night it's an endless flight
I can't get ya out of my mind

Now being without you
Takes a lot of getting used to
Should learn to live with it
But I don't want to
Living without you
It's all a big mistake
Instead of getting easier
It's the hardest thing to take
I'm addicted to ya babe
You're a hard habit to break

Being without you
Takes a lot of getting used to
Should learn to live with it
I don't want to
Being without
Is all a big mistake
Instead of getting any easier
It's the hardest thing to take
I'm addicted to you
You're a hard habit to break


----------



## jazz lady

*Sting...great video too...*

I see me with you and all the things you do
Keep turning round and round in my mind
Forget the weather we should always be together
And any other thought is unkind

To have you with me I would swim the seven seas
To have you as my guide and my light
My love is a flame that burns in your name
We'll be together We'll be together tonight

We'll be together, yeah
We'll be together, yeah
We'll be together, yeah

I see you with me and all I want to be
Is dancing here with you in my arms
Forget the weather we should always be together
I'll always be a slave to your charms

To have you with me I would swim the seven seas
To have you as my guide and my light
My love is a flame that burns in your name
We'll be together We'll be together

Call me baby. You can call me anything you want
Call me baby Call me Just call me
We'll be together, yeah
We'll be together, yeah

I see you with me and baby makes three
I see me with you and all the things we do
Forget the weather we should always be together
I need you as my guide and my light
My love is a flame that burns in your name
We'll be together We'll be together tonight


----------



## jazz lady

*U2...*

You're dangerous 'cause you're honest
You're dangerous, you don't know what you want
Well you left my heart empty as a vacant lot
For any spirit to haunt

Hey hey sha la la
Hey hey

You're an accident waiting to happen
You're a piece of glass left there on the beach
Well you tell me things I know you're not supposed to
Then you leave me just out of reach

Hey hey sha la la
Hey hey sha la la

Who's gonna ride your wild horses
Who's gonna drown in your blue sea
Who's gonna ride your wild horses
Who's gonna fall at the foot of thee

Well you stole it 'cause I needed the cash
And you killed it 'cause I wanted revenge
Well you lied to me 'cause I asked you to
Baby, can we still be friends

Hey hey sha la la
Hey hey sha la la 

Who's gonna ride your wild horses
Who's gonna drown in your blue sea
Who's gonna ride your wild horses
Who's gonna fall at the foot of thee

Oh, the deeper I spin
Oh, the hunter will sin for your ivory skin
Took a drive in the dirty rain
To a place where the wind calls your name
Under the trees the river laughing at you and me
Hallelujah, heavens white rose
The doors you open
I just can't close

Don't turn around, don't turn around again
Don't turn around, your gypsy heart
Don't turn around, don't turn around again
Don't turn around, and don't look back
Come on now love, don't you look back

Who's gonna ride your wild horses
Who's gonna drown in your blue sea
Who's gonna taste your salt water kisses
Who's gonna take the place of me

Who's gonna ride your wild horses
Who's gonna tame the heart of thee


----------



## cattitude

What would I give for just a few moments
What would I give just to have you near
Tell me you would try to slip away somehow
Oh I need you darling I want to see you right now
Can you slip away, slip away
Slip away, oh I need you so
Oh love oh love, how sweet it is
When you still involve it
Let me tell you how sweet it is
Now I know it's wrong, 
The things I ask you to do
But please believe me darling 
I don't mean to hurt you
But can you slip away
Without him knowin you're gone
Baby we could meet somewhere, 
Somewhere we both are not known
Can you slip away, slip away,
Slip away-ay-ay-ay I need you so
Oh can you slip away baby
I'd like to see you right now darling
Can you slip away baby
Cause I got to, got to see you
I feel a deep burning inside
Oh I wish you could slip away...


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> What would I give for just a few moments
> What would I give just to have you near
> Tell me you would try to slip away somehow
> Oh I need you darling I want to see you right now
> Can you slip away, slip away
> Slip away, oh I need you so
> Oh love oh love, how sweet it is
> When you still involve it
> Let me tell you how sweet it is
> Now I know it's wrong,
> The things I ask you to do
> But please believe me darling
> I don't mean to hurt you
> But can you slip away
> Without him knowin you're gone
> Baby we could meet somewhere,
> Somewhere we both are not known
> Can you slip away, slip away,
> Slip away-ay-ay-ay I need you so
> Oh can you slip away baby
> I'd like to see you right now darling
> Can you slip away baby
> Cause I got to, got to see you
> I feel a deep burning inside
> Oh I wish you could slip away...


Sorry... I already have a hot lunch date today...


----------



## RoseRed

She take my money when I'm in need
Yea she's a trifflin friend indeed
Oh she's a gold digga way over town
That digs on me

[Chorus:]
(She give me money)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
But she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
(She give me money)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
but she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head


[Verse 1:]
Cutie the bomb
Met her at a beauty salon
With a baby louis vuitton
Under her underarm
She said I can tell you roc
I can tell by ya charm
Far as girls you got a flock
I can tell by ya charm and ya arm
but I'm lookin for the one
have you seen her
My psychic told me she'll have a ass like Serena
Trina, Jennifer Lopez, four kids
An I gotta take all they bad ass to show-biz
Ok get ya kids but then they got their friends
I Pulled up in the Benz, they all got up in
We all went to din and then I had to pay
If you f**kin with this girl then you betta be paid
You know why
It take too much to touch her
From what I heard she got a baby by Busta
My best friend say she use to f*ck wit Usher
I dont care what none of ya'll say I still love her

[Chorus:]
(She give me money)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
But she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
(She give me money)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
but she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
get down girl go head get down (i gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (i gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (i gotta leave)
get down girl go head

[Verse 2:]
18 years, 18 years
She got one of yo kids got you for 18 years
I know somebody payin child support for one of his kids
His baby momma's car and crib is bigger than his
You will see him on TV Any Given Sunday
Win the Superbowl and drive off in a Hyundai
She was spose to buy ya shorty TYCO with ya money
She went to the doctor got lipo with ya money
She walkin around lookin like Michael with ya money
Should of got that insured, GEICO for ya moneeey( your money)
If you aint no punk holla We Want Prenup
WE WANT PRENUP!, Yeaah
It's something that you need to have
Cause when she leave yo ass she gone leave with half
18 years, 18 years
And on the 18th birthday he found out it wasn't his

[Chorus:]
(She give me money)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
But she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
(She give me money)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
but she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head

[Verse 3:]
Now I aint sayin you a gold digger you got needs
You dont want a dude to smoke but he can't buy weed
You go out to eat and he cant pay yall cant leave
There's dishes in the back, he gotta roll up his sleeves
But while yall washin watch him
He gone make it into a Benz out of that Datsun
He got that ambition baby look in his eyes
This week he moppin floorz next week it's the fries
So, stick by his side
I know his dude's ballin but yea thats nice
And they gone keep callin and tryin
But you stay right girl
But when you get on he leave yo ass for a white girl

Get down girl go head get down
Get down girl go head get down
get down girl go head get down
[she take my money]
Let me here that back


----------



## kwillia

Bright and shiny lonely star
Take my prayer
Under your wing
Blow a kiss, a magic spell
Gently roll the clouds away
If god .. 
An angel sings
Your very soul is mine to keep
Gravity's imaginary
With your white big fluffy feathered wings
Hold me closer
And closer, closer still
Until I'm in you
Secret world
Heaven sent
Is calling you
And me
Where blue and green can never be seen
With all the colour in between
Hold me closer
And closer, closer still
until I'm in you
Until I'm lost in you


----------



## kwillia

bread and butter tastes more like it could be _cordon bleu_
mona lisa's smiling like a cheshire cat
even johnny rocker sounds today like nat king cole
every yellow taxi's like a cadillac

and the cup that once appeared half empty
has become a cup that is half full
where there was a space there is now plenty
you're a lucky sign ascending--
no one does for me what you do

love is the sweetest illusion

every innuendo seems to be in semaphore
monday mornings turn into a mardi gras
and a glass of soda taste more like dom perignon
every dead end street's an ocean boulevard

the more i look the more i see
and i don't mind if my senses are deceiving me
the more i touch the more i feel
who cares what is imaginary and what is real
if black is white and red is green
i don't care which way around it is supposed to be
i close my eyes but i can see...

the more i look the more i see
form where i stand my world is looking
good to me
the more i touch the more i feel
don't want to know that is true what's
make believe...


----------



## LooseTooth

*I’m only happy when it rains*

I’m only happy when it rains
I’m only happy when it’s complicated
And though I know you can’t appreciate it
I’m only happy when it rains

You know I love it when the news is bad
And why it feels so good to feel so sad
I’m only happy when it rains

Pour your misery down, pour your misery down on me
Pour your misery down, pour your misery down on me

I’m only happy when it rains
I feel good when things are going wrong
I only listen to the sad, sad songs
I’m only happy when it rains

I only smile in the dark
My only comfort is the night gone black
I didn’t accidentally tell you that
I’m only happy when it rains

You’ll get the message by the time I’m through
When I complain about me and you
I’m only happy when it rains

Pour your misery down, pour your misery down
Pour your misery down on me pour your misery down
Pour your misery down pour your misery down
Pour your misery down on me pour your misery down
Pour your misery down pour your misery down
Pour your misery down on me pour your misery down
Pour your misery down

You can keep me company
As long as you don’t care

I’m only happy when it rains
You wanna hear about my new obsession? 
I’m riding high upon a deep depression
I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me

I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me
I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me
I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me
I’m only happy when it rains
Pour some misery down on me ...


----------



## kwillia

You keep saying you've got something for me.
something you call love, but confess
you've been messin' where you shouldn't have been messin'
and now someone else is gettin' all your best

these boots were made for walking, and not that's just what they'lldo
one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you.

you keep lying, when you oughta be truthin'
and you keep loosin' when you oughta not bet
you keep samin' when you oughta be changin'
now what's right is right, but you ain't been right yet

these boots were made for walking, and that's just what they'lldo
one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you.

you keep playin' where you shouldn't be playin
and you keep thinkin' you will never get burnt
I just found me a brand new set of magic
and what he know you ain't got time to learn

these boots were made for walking, and that's just what they'lldo
one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you.

are you ready boots? start walkin'!


----------



## cattitude

Fix me a drink, make it a strong one,
Hey comrade, a drink, make it a long one,
My hands are shaking and my feet are numb,
My head is aching and the bar's going round,
And I'm so down, in this foreign town;

Tonight there's a band, it ain't such a bad one,
Play me a song, don't make it a sad one,
I can't even talk to these Russian girls,
The beer is lousy and the food is worse,
And it's so damn cold, yes it's so damn cold,
I know it's hard to believe,
But I haven't been warm for a week;

Moonlight and vodka, takes me away,
Midnight in Moscow is lunchtime in L.A.,
Ooh play boys, play...

Espionage is a serious business,
Well I've had enough of this serious business,
That dancing girl is making eyes at me,
I'm sure she's working for the K.G.B.
In this paradise, ah cold as ice;

Moonlight and vodka, takes me away,
Midnight in Moscow is sunshine in L.A.,
Yes, in the gold U.S.A.


----------



## cattitude

Shadows
Now curtain the moon
But faith swears
It will shine again soon
Shine with love
You've been hiding from me

Your kiss
Has hindered the day
A longing
That won't go away
You just keep knocking
And waking my heart
Like daylight chasing the dark

I can exist being caught by your kiss
Willingly
Or grant you control
Of my body and soul
Ask it and so it shall be

Shadows
Now curtain the moon
Still faith swears
It will shine again soon
Shine with love
You've been hiding from me
With that love
You've been hiding from me

I can exist being caught by your kiss
Willingly
Or grant you control
Of my body and soul
Ask it and so it shall be
Ask it and so it shall be


----------



## jazz lady

*Kenny Loggins...*

Time, time and again I see you staring down at me
Now, then and again I wonder what it is that you see
with those Angry Eyes
Well, I bet you wish you could cut me down
with those Angry Eyes

You want to believe that I am not the same as you
And now I can't conceive, oh Lord, of what it is you're trying to do
with those Angry Eyes
Well, I bet you wish you could cut me down
with those Angry Eyes
What a shot you could be if you could shoot at me
with those Angry Eyes

You and I must start to realize
Blindness binds us in a false disguise
Can you see me through those Angry Eyes?

You try to defend that you are not the one to blame
But I'm finding it hard, my friend, when I'm in the deadly aim
of those Angry Eyes
Well, I bet you wish you could cut me down
with those Angry Eyes
What a shot you could be if you could shoot at me
with those Angry Eyes


----------



## kwillia

I've been meaning to tell you
I've got this feelin' that won't subside
I look at you and I fantasize
Darlin' tonight
Now I've got you in my sights

CHORUS:
With these hungry eyes
One look at you and I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and I

I want to hold you so hear me out
I want to show you what love's all about
Darlin' tonight
Now I've got you in my sights

CHORUS

Now I've got you in my sights
With these hungry eyes
Now did I take you by surprise
I need you to see
This love was meant to be


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> With these hungry eyes
> One look at you and I can't disguise
> I've got hungry eyes
> I feel the magic between you and I


Were you watching "Dirty Dancing" AGAIN?


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Were you watching "Dirty Dancing" AGAIN?


I was just thinking this would be a great morning to snuggle on the couch and watch "Dirty Dancing" AGAIN...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I was just thinking this would be a great morning to snuggle on the couch and watch "Dirty Dancing" AGAIN...


  Actually, I watched part of it on TV last night.  My guilty pleasure.


----------



## jazz lady

(Rain rain don't go away)
(Rain rain don't go away)
Rain lets us cuddle while the rain
Pitter patters on the pane
And we're alone
A chance to while away the dreary afternoon
The lovely peaceful afternoon
So no one can see us

Rain (don't go away)
It's so cozy in the rain (don't go away)
There's no reason to complain
If she's with you
To hold her hand and then it's ten to one you'll kiss her
In the rain rain rain

Rain it's so cozy in the rain (pitter patter on the pane)
There's no reason to complain
If she's with you
To hold her hand and then it's ten to one you'll kiss her
In the rain (rain) rain (rain) rain (rain)
Rain rain rain


----------



## tomchamp

You better you better you bet.

I call you on the telephone my 
voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes feel I should just go home 
but I'm dealing with a memory that never forgets

I love to hear you say my name 
especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind 
but I drunk myself blind to the sound of old T-Rex
To the sound of old T-Rex and Who's Next
Chorus:

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
Ooh, a little is alright
When you say 
come over and spend the night
Tonight
Tonight

Chorus: (as above)

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"

You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night 
with a neon light for a visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight 
can't make letting me in any easier

I know I been wearing crazy clothes 
and I look pretty crappy sometime
But my body feels so good 
and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

Chorus: (as above)

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Why should I care, why should I care?

Girls of fifteen
Sexually knowing
The ushers are sniffing
Eau-de-cologning
The seats are seductive
Celibate sitting
Pretty girls digging
Prettier women.

Magically bored
On a quiet street corner
Free frustration
In our minds and our toes
Quiet stormwater
M-m-my generation

Uppers and downers
Either way blood flows.

On a raft in the quarry
Slowly sinking.
On the back of a lorry
Holy hitching.
Dreadfully sorry
Apple scrumping.
Born in the war
Birthday punching.

He man drag
In the glittering ballroom
Gravely outrageous
In my high heel shoes
Tightly undone
They know what they're showing
Sadly ecstatic
That their heroes are news.

Inside outside. Leave me alone.
Inside outside. Nowhere is home.
Inside outside, Where have I been?
Out of my brain on the five fifteen.
Out of my brain on a train.

Why should I care?
Why should I care?
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*new one from Bonnie Raitt...*

That was then this is now
Found my way back here somehow
Knew you'd have to let me go
Told you once I told you so

Take me down
You can hold me but you
Can't hold what's within
Pull me round
Push me to the limit
Maybe I may bend
But I know where I'm not going
I will not be broken
I will not be broken
I will not be...

Someone other than who I am
I will fight to make my stand
Cause what is livin' if I can't live free
What is freedom if I can't be me

Take me down
You can hold me but you
Can't hold what's within
Pull me round
Push me to the limit
Maybe I may bend
But I know where I'm not going
I will not be broken
I will not be broken
I will not be...

I won't let you near it
I will let my spirit fly
Fly
High
Oh take me down

Take me down
You can hold me but you
Can't hold what's within
Pull me round
Push me to the limit
Maybe I may bend
But I know where I'm not going
I will not be broken
I will not be broken
I will not be...


----------



## kwillia

*Can't get this one outta my head this morning...*

First thing I remember was asking papa, why,
For there were many things I didn't know.
And daddy always smiled and took me by the hand,
Saying, someday you'll understand.
(chorus
Well, I'm here to tell you now, each and every mother's son,
That you better learn it fast, you better learn it young,
'Cause someday never comes.
Well, time and tears went by and I collected dust.
For there were many things I didn't know.
When daddy went away, he said, try to be a man,
And someday you'll understand.
Well, I'm here...
And then one day in April, I wasn't even there,
For there were many things I didn't know.
A son was born to me. Mama held his hand,
sayin' someday you'll understand.
Well, I'm here...
Think it was September, the year I went away,
For there were many things I didn't know.
And still I see him standing tryin' to be a man,
I said, someday you'll understand.
Well, I'm here to tell you now, each and every mother's son,
That you better learn it fast, you better learn it young,
'Cause someday never comes.


----------



## jazz lady

*Heard an old version (Staple Singers?) of this at lunch...*

Oh, oh, oh, oh, respect yourself
You need to
Respect yourself
Oh, oh, oh
Respect yourself
Respect yourself, oh yeah

If you disrespect everybody 
That you run into 
How in the world do you think 
Anybody s'posed to respect you 
If you don't give a heck about 
The man with a bible in his hand 
Just get out the way and let 
The gentleman do his thing 

You're the kind of gentleman 
That wants everything their way 
Take the sheet off your face boy 
It's a brand new day 

Respect yourself 
Respect yourself 
If you don't respect yourself 
Ain't nobody gonna give a good 
Ca-hoot na na na oh oh 
Respect yourself 

If you're walking around thinking 
That the world owes you something 
Cause you're here 
You're going out the world backward 
Like you did when you first came here 
Keep talking about the president 
Won't stop air pollution 
Put your hand over your mouth 
When you cough 
That'll help the solution 

You cuss around women folk 
You don't even know their name 
Then you're dumb enough to think 
That it makes you a big ol' man 

Respect yourself 
Respect yourself 
If you don't respect yourself 
Ain't nobody gonna give a good 
Ca-hoot na na na oh oh 
Respect yourself


----------



## Agee

It’s been so long
Since I’ve seen her face
You say she’s doin’ fine
I still recall
A sad cafe

How it hurt so bad to see her cry
I didn’t want to say good-bye

Send her my love, memories remain
Send her my love, roses never fade
Send her my love

The same hotel, the same old room
I’m on the road again
She needed so much more
Than I could give

We knew our love could not pretend
Broken hearts can always mend.

(chorus)

Callin’ out her name I’m dreamin’
Reflections of a face I’m seein’
It’s her voice
That keeps on haunting me

Send her, send her my love
Roses never fade
Memories remain
Send her, send her, my love


----------



## Agee

Runnin’ out of self-control
Gettin’ close to an overload
Up against a no win situation
Shoulder to shoulder, push and shove
I’m hangin’ up my boxin’ gloves
I’m ready for a long vacation

Be good to yourself when, nobody else will
Oh be good to yourself
You’re walkin’ a high wire, caught in a cross fire
Oh be good to yourself

When you can’t give no more
They want it all but you gotta say no
I’m turnin’ off the noise that makes me crazy
Lookin’ back with no regrets
To forgive is to forget
I want a little piece of mind to turn to

Be good to yourself when, nobody else will
Oh be good to yourself
You’re walkin’ a high wire, caught in a cross fire
Oh be good to yourself
Be good to yourself when, nobody else will


----------



## jazz lady

How dare you say that my behavior is unacceptable
So condescending unnecessarily critical
I have the tendency of getting very physical
So watch your step cause if I do you'll need a miracle

You drain me dry and make me wonder why I'm even here
This Double Vision I was seeing is finally clear
You want to stay but you know very well I want you gone
Not fit to funkin' tread the ground that I'm walking on

When it gets cold outside and you got nobody to love
You'll understand what I mean when I say
There's no way we're gonna give up
And like a little girl cries in the face of a monster that lives in her dreams
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe

What you are doing is screwing things up inside my head
You should know better you never listened to what I've said
Clutching your pillow and writhing in a naked sweat
Hoping somebody someday will do you like I did

When it gets cold outside and you got nobody to love
You'll understand what I mean when I say
There's no way we're gonna give up
And like a little girl cries in the face of a monster that lives in her dreams
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe

Does it kill
Does it burn
Is it painful to learn
That it's me that has all the control

Does it thrill
Does it sting
When you feel what I bring
And you wish that you had me to hold

When it gets cold outside and you got nobody to love
You'll understand what I mean when I say
There's no way we're gonna give up
And like a little girl cries in the face of a monster that lives in her dreams
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe
is there anyone out there cuz its gettin harder and harder to breathe


----------



## kwillia

Here ya go, Jazzy...

Jazzy:
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
And send him on his way.

I'm gonna wave that man right outa my arms,

Jazzy and Girls:
I'm gonna wave that man right outa my arms,
I'm gonna wave that man right outa my arms,
And send him on his way.

Don't try to patch it up

Girls:
Tear it up, tear it up!

Jazzy:
Wash him out, dry him out,

Girls:
Push him out, fly him out,

Jazzy:
Cancel him and let him go!

Girls:
Yea, sister!

Jazzy:
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
And send him on his way.

If a man don't understand you,
If you fly on separate beams,
Waste no time, make a change,
Ride that man right off your range.
Rub him out of the roll call
And drum him out of your dreams.

Girls:
Oho! If you laugh at different comics,
If you root for different teams,
Waste no time, weep no more,
Show him what the door is for.
Rub him out of the roll call
And drum him out of your dreams.

Jazzy:
You can't light a fire when the woods are wet,

Girls:
No!

Jazzy:
You can't make a butterfly strong,

Girls:
Hmm, hmm!

Jazzy:
You can't fix an egg when it ain't quite good,

Girls:
And you can't fix a man when he's wrong!

Jazzy:
You can't put back a petal when it falls from a flower,
Or sweeten up a fellow when he starts turnin' sour

Girls:
Oh no! Oh no!

Jazzy and Girls:
If his eyes get dull and fishy,
When you look for glints and gleams,
Waste no time,
Make a switch,
Drop him in the nearest ditch!
Rub him out of the roll call,
And drum him out of your dreams
Oho! Oho!

Jazzy:
I went to wash that man right outa my hair,
I went to wash that man right outa my hair,
I went to wash that man right outa my hair,
And sent him on his way.

Girls:
She went to wash that man right outa my hair,
She went to wash that man right outa my hair,
She went to wash that man right outa my hair,

Jazzy and Girls:
And send him on his way!​


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here ya go, Jazzy...
> 
> Jazzy:
> I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
> I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
> I'm gonna wash that man right outa my hair,
> And send him on his way.​



Aw, thanks.    Too bad he doesn't fit down the drain.


----------



## jazz lady

*Songs from the bar tonight...lots of AC/DC*

All you women who want a man of the street
Don't know which way you wanna turn
Just keep coming
And put your hand out to me
Cos I'm the one who's gonna make you burn
I'm gonna take you down
Down down down
So don't you fool around
I'm gonna pull it pull it
Pull the trigger
Shoot to thrill play to kill
Too many women too many pills, yeah
Shoot to thrill play to kill
I got my gun at the ready gonna fire at will

I'm like evil I get under your skin
Just like a bomb that's ready to blow
Cos I'm illegal
I got everything
That all you women might need to know
I'm gonna take you down
Yeah down, down, down
So don't you fool around
I'm gonna pull it, pull it
Pull the trigger
Shoot to thrill play to kill
Too many women too many pills
Shoot to thrill play to kill
I got my gun at the ready gonna fire at will
Cos I shoot to thrill and I'm ready to kill
I can't get enough and I can't get my fill
Shoot to thrill play to kill
Pull the trigger, pull it
Pull it pull it
Pull the trigger
Shoot to thrill play to kill
Too many women too many pills
Shoot to thrill play to kill
I got my gun at the ready gonna fire at will

Cos I shoot to thrill and I'm ready to kill
I can't get enough and I can't get my fill
Cos I shoot to thrill play to kill
Play it again
Shoot you down, yeah
I'm gonna get you down on the bottom girl
Shoot you, I'm gonna shoot you
Oh yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
I'm gonna shoot you down, yeah yeah
I'm gonna get you down, down down down down
Shoot you, shoot you, shoot you, shoot you down,
Shoot you, shoot you, shoot you down
I'm gonna shoot to thrill
Play to kill
Shoot to thrill


----------



## jazz lady

*Some Bob Seger...*

Yeah, I'm gonna tell my tale come on,
Come on, give a listen 

Cause I was born lonely down by the riverside
Learned to spin fortune wheels, and throw dice
And I was just thirteen when I had to leave home
Knew I couldn't stick around, I had to roam
Ain't good looking, but you know I ain't shy
Ain't afraid to look it girl, hear me out
So if you need some lovin, and you need it right away
Take a little time out, and maybe I'll stay 

But I got to ramble (ramblin' man)
Oh I got to gamble (gamblin' man)
Got to got to ramble (ramblin' man)
I was born a ramblin' gamblin' man 

Yeah yeah yeah
Yeah alright here we go now now
I'm out of money, cause you know I need some
I ain't around to love you now, and I gotta run
Gotta keep moving, never gonna slow down
You can have your funky world, see you 'round

But I got to ramble (ramblin' man)
Oh I got to gamble (gamblin' man)
Got to got to ramble (ramblin' man)
I was born a ramblin' gamblin' man


----------



## jazz lady

*More Seger...*

Here comes old Rosie she's looking mighty fine 
Here comes hot Nancy she's steppin' right on time 
There go the street lights bringin on the night 
Here come the men faces hidden from the light 
All through the shadows they come and they go 
With only one thing in common 
They got the fire down below 

Here comes the rich man in his big long limousine 
Here comes the poor man all you got to have is green 
Here comes the banker and the lawyer and the cop 
One thing for certain it ain't never gonna stop 
When it all gets too heavy 
That's when they come and go 
With only one thing in common 
They got the fire down below 

It happens out in Vegas happens in Moline 
On the blue blood streets of Boston 
Up in Berkeley and out in Queens 
And it went on yesterday and it's going on tonight 
Somewhere there's somebody ain't treatin' somebody right 

And he's looking out for Rosie and she's looking mighty fine 
And he's walking the streets for Nancy 
And he'll find her everytime 
When the street light flicker bringing on the night 
Well they'll be slipping into darkness slipping out of sight 
All through the midnight 
Watch 'em come and watch 'em go 
With only one thing in common 
They got the fire down below


----------



## jazz lady

*Puddle of Mudd...my friend's favorite...*

Everything’s so blurry
and everyone’s so fake
and everybody’s empty
and everything is so messed up
pre-occupied without you
I cannot live at all
my whole world surrounds you
I stumble then I crawl

you could be my someone
you could be my sea
you know that I’ll protect you
from all of the obscene
I wonder what your doing
imagine where you are
there’s oceans in between us
but that’s not very far

can you take it all away
can you take it all away
when ya shoved it in my face
this pain you gave to me
can you take it all away
can you take it all away
when ya shoved it in my face

everyone is changing
there’s no one left that’s real
to make up your own ending
and let me know just how you feel
cause I am lost without you
I cannot live at all
my whole world surrounds you
I stumble then I crawl

you could be my someone
you could be my sea
you know that I will save you
from all of the unclean
I wonder what your doing
I wonder where you are
there’s oceans in between us
but that’s not very far

can you take it all away
can you take it all away
when ya shoved it in my face
this pain you gave to me
can you take it all away
can you take it all away
when ya shoved it in my face
this pain you gave to me

Oh, Nobody told me what you thought
nobody told me what to say
everyone showed you where to turn
told you where to run away
nobody told you where to hide
nobody told you what to say
everyone showed you where to turn
showed you where to run away

can you take it all away
can you take it all away
when ya shoved it in my face
this pain you gave to me
can you take it all away
can you take it all away
when ya shoved it in my face
this pain you gave to me
this pain you gave to me

you take it all
you take it all away...
this pain you gave to me
you take it all away
this pain you gave to me
take it all away
this pain


----------



## jazz lady

*3 Doors Down...*

There's another world inside of me 
That you may never see 
There's secrets in this life 
That I can't hide 
Somewhere in this darkness 
There's a light that I can't find 
Well maybe it's too far away 
Maybe I'm just blind 
Maybe I'm just blind 

So hold me when I'm here 
Right me when I'm wrong 
You can hold me when I'm scared 
Love me when I'm gone 
Everything I am 
And everything you need 
I'll be the one that you wanted me to be 
I'll never let you down 
Even if I could 
I'd give up everything 
If only for your good 
So hold me when I'm here 
Right me when I'm wrong 
Hold me when I'm scared 
You won't always be there 
So love me when I'm gone 
Love me when I'm gone 

When your education x-ray 
Cannot see under my skin 
I won't tell you a damn thing 
That I could not tell my fans 
Roaming through this darkness 
I'm alive but I'm alone 
Part of me is fighting this 
But part of me is gone 

So hold me when I'm here 
Right me when I'm wrong 
Hold me when I'm scared 
Love me when I'm gone 
Everything I am 
And everything you need 
I'll be the one that you wanted me to be 
I'll never let you down 
Even if I could 
I'd give up everything 
If only for your good 
So hold me when I'm here 
Right me when I'm wrong 
You can hold me when I'm scared 
You won't always be there 
So love me when I'm gone 

Maybe I'm just blind


----------



## jazz lady

*More Puddle of Mudd...*

I love the way you look at me
I feel the pain you place inside
you lock me up inside your dirty cage
well I'm alone inside my mind

I'd like to teach you all the rules
I'd get to see them set in stone
I like it when you chain me to the bed
but then your secrets never shone

I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
so why's there even you and me?

I love the way you rake my skin
I feel the hate you place inside
I need to get your voice out of my head
Cause I'm that guy you'll never find

I think you know all of the rules
there's no expressions on your face
I'm hope that some day you will let me go
Release me from my dirty cage

I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
So why's there even you and me?

I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
So why's there even you and me.....

You're not the one for me, no
You're not the one for me, no
You're not the one for me, no
You're not the one for me, no...


----------



## cattitude

I remember it all very well lookin’ back
It was the summer I turned eighteen
We lived in a one room, rundown shack
On the outskirts of new orleans
We didn’t have money for food or rent
To say the least we were hard pressed
Then mama spent every last penny we had
To buy me a dancin’ dress

Mama washed and combed and curled my hair
And she painted my eyes and lips then I stepped into a satin
Dancin’ dress that had a split on the side clean up to my hip
It was red velvet trim and it fit me good
Standin’ back from the lookin’ glass
There stood a woman where a half gown kid had stood

She said here’s your one chance fancy don’t let me down
Here’s your one chance fancy don’t let me down

Mama dabbed a little bit of perfume on my neck
And she kissed my cheek
Then I saw the tears wellin’ up in her troubled eyes
When she started to speak
She looked at a pitiful shack
And then she looked at me and took a ragged breath
She said your pa’s run off and I’m real sick
And the baby’s gonna starve to death

She handed me a heart shaped locket that said
To thine own self be true
And I shivered as I watched a roach crawl across
The tow of my high heel shoe
It sounded like somebody else that was talkin’
Askin’ mama what do I do
She said just be nice to the gentlemen fancy
And they’ll be nice to you

She said here’s your chance fancy don’t let me down
Here’s your one chance fancy don’t let me down
Lord forgive me for what I do, but if you want out
Well it’s up to you
Now don’t let me down you better start movin’ uptown

Well, that was the last time I saw my ma
The night I left that rickety shack
The welfare people came and took the baby
Mama died and I ain’t been back

But the wheels of fate had started to turn
And for me there was no way out
And it wasn’t very long ’til I knew exactly
What my mama’s been talkin’ about

I knew what I had to do but I made myself this solemn vow
That i’s gonna be a lady someday
Though I don’t know when or how
I couldn’t see spending the rest of my life
With my head hung down in shame you know
I might have been born just plain white trash
But fancy was my name

Here’s your one chance fancy don’t let me down
Here’s your one chance fancy don’t let me down

It wasn’t very long after a benevolent man
Took me off the street
And one week later I was pourin’ his tea
In a five room hotel suite

I charmed a king, a congressman
And an occasional aristocrat
Then I got me a georgia mansion
In an elegant new york townhouse flat
And I ain’t done bad

Now in this world there’s a lot of self-righteous hippocrits
That would call me bad
And criticize mama for turning me out
No matter how little we had

But though I ain’t had to worry ’bout nothin’
For nigh on fifteen years
I can still hear the desperation in my poor
Mama’s voice ringin’ in my ear

She said, here’s your one chance fancy don’t let me down
Here’s your one chance fancy don’t let me down
Lord, forgive me for what I do
But if you want out well it’s up to you
Now don’t let me down
Your mama’s gonna help you uptown

I guess she did


----------



## cattitude

I went to my apartment on a Monday at one
A-singin' do lolly, lolly shicky bum, shicky bum
Started movin' in it on a Tuesday at two
A-singin' do lolly, lolly shicky do, shicky do
Wednesday at three I called the phone company, singin':
"Hey baby, put a phone in for me"
Thursday at four he came a-knockin' at my door, singin': 

"Hey, baby, I'm your telephone man
You just show me where you want it and I'll put it where I can
I can put it in the bedroom, I can put it in the hall
I can put it in the bathroom, I can hang it on the wall
You can have it with a buzz, you can have it with a ring
And if you really want it you can have a ding-a-ling
Because-a hey baby, I'm your telephone man" 

Can you believe that? And then he says: 

"Now when other fellas call ya tell 'em how it all began" 

Well...can you imagine? 

My heart began a-thumpin' and my mind began to fly
And I knew I wasn't dealin' with no ordinary guy
So while he was a-talking I was thinkin' up my plan
Then my fingers did the walkin' on the telephone man 

Singin' hey lolly, lolly
Hey lolly, lolly
Hey lolly, lolly
Get it any way you can
Right? Ha ha ha, so... 

I got it in the bedroom, and I got it in the hall
And I got it in the bathroom, and he hung it on the wall
I got it with a buzz, and I got it with a ring
And when he told me what my number was I got a ding-a-ling 

A-singin' hey lolly, lolly
Hey lolly, lolly
Hey lolly, lolly
Just-a doin' my thing 

Ha, ha...I've never done anything like this before!


----------



## kwillia

I forgot to remember to forget her, 
I can't seem to get her off my mind. 
I thought I'd never miss her, 
but I've found out somehow 
I think about her almost all the time. 

Well the day she went away 
I made myself I promise 
that I'd soon forget we'd ever met. 
But something sure is wrong 
'cos I'm so blue and lonely: 
I forgot to remember to forget. 

Well the day she went away 
I made myself I promise 
that I'd soon forget we'd ever met. 
But something sure is wrong 
'cos I'm so blue and lonely: 
I forgot to remember to forget.


----------



## kwillia

Three cool cats, 
three cool cats 
are coming up in a beat up car, 
spitting up a lift of candy bar 
talking on about how sharp they are. 
Three cool cats. 

Three cool chicks 
are walking down the street 
swinging their hips, 
splitting up a bag of potatoe chips 
I think cool cats really did flip. 
Three cool chicks 
Three cool chicks. 

Well up came that first cool cat, 
he said: man look at that. 
Man, do you see what I see? 
Well I want that middle chick 
I want that little chick. 
Hey man save once chick for me. 

Well three cool chicks. 
Three cool chicks. 

Well they love like 
angels from up above 
and three cool cats 
really fell in love. 
But three cool chicks 
made three fools out of 
three cool cats. 
Three cool cats. 

Well up came that first cool cat, 
he said: man look at that. 
man do you see what I see? 
Well I want that middle chick, 
I want that little chick. 
Hey man, save one chick for me. 

Three cool chicks. 
Three cool chicks. 
They look like 
angels from up above 
and three cool cats 
really fell in love. 
And three cool chicks 
made three fools out of 
three cool cats. 
Three cool cats. 
Three cool cats. 
Three cool cats.


----------



## cattitude

Hey girl,
when ya' swish and sway
in your yellow dress
'cross a crowded room,
boom, chicka-boom, chicka-boom. 

Hey girl,
freckles on your arm,
freckles on your face,
can't we find a place
in a crowded room, we go
boom, chicka-boom, chicka-boom,
[boom, chicka-boom, chicka-boom] (backup singers)
boom,
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom-boom]
boom, boom, boom, chicka-boom. 

A-hey, girl,
I'm goin' away,
but I'm comin' back
with a ginger cat.
What ya' think a' that? 

Hey girl,
I' goin' away,
but I'm comin back
by the railroad track,
where the trains go by,
and we sit and we cry in the gloom,
boom, chicka-boom,
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom]
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom-boom] 

Hey girl,
[chicka-chicka-chicka-boom]
when ya' swish and sway
in your yellow dress
'cross a crowded room,
boom,
boom, chicka-boom, chicka-boom,
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom]
boom, chicka-boom, chicka-boom,
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom-boom]
chicka, chicka-boom, chicka-boom, chicka-boom, chicka-boom,
[chicka-chicka-chicka-boom]
chicka-chicka-boom-boom,
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom]
chick, chicka-boom,
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom-boom]
boom, chicka-boom,
[chicka-chicka-chicka-boom]
chicka-chicka-chicka-boom, chicka-boom,
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom]
chick, chick, chicka-boom,
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom-boom]
chick-chick-chick-chick-chick-chick-chick-chick,
chick-chick-chick-chick, chicka-boom, chicka-boom,
chicka-boom, chicka-boom,
[chicka-chicka-chicka-boom]
chick-chick, chicka, chick, chicka-boom, chicka-boom-boom,
[chicka-chicka-chicka-boom]
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom]
[chicka-boom, chicka-boom-boom]


----------



## Agee

Would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon
Would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon
We could float among the stars together, you and I
For we can fly we can fly
Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
The world's a nicer place in my beautiful balloon
It wears a nicer face in my beautiful balloon
We can sing a song and sail along the silver sky
For we can fly we can fly
Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
Suspended under a twilight canopy
We'll search the clouds for a star to guide us
If by some chance you find yourself loving me
We'll find a cloud to hide us
We'll keep the moon beside us
Love is waiting there in my beautiful balloon
Way up in the air in my beautiful balloon
If you'll hold my hand we'll chase your dream across the sky
For we can fly we can fly
Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
Balloon...
Up, up, and away.....


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Up, up and away
> My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
> Balloon...
> Up, up, and away.....



  Just had to do it, didn't you?


----------



## Agee

Dizzy,
I'm so Dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you girl, making it spin
you're making me dizzy

The first time that I saw you, girl
I knew that I just had to make you mine
But it's so hard to talk to you with fellas
hanging 'round ya all the time

I want you for my sweet pet,
but you keep playing hard to get
You're going round in circle all the time

Dizzy,
I'm so Dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you girl, making it spin
you're making me dizzy

Finally got to talk to you,
and I told you just exactly how I felt,
Then I held you close to me,
and I kissed you, and my heart began to melt

Girl you've got control of me
'Cause I'm so dizzy, I can't see
I need to call a doctor for some help

Dizzy,
I'm so Dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you girl, making it spin
you're making me Dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you girl, making it spin
you're making me Dizzy

I'm Dizzy

I'm Dizzy

Like a whirlpool

Dizzy

Dizzy

Dizzy


----------



## kwillia

Every time that I look in the mirror, 
All these lines on my face getting clearer. 
The past is gone, 
It went by like dusk to dawn. 
Isn't that the way? 
Everybody's got their dues in life to pay. 

I know nobody knows, 
Where it comes and where it goes. 
I know it's everybody's sin, 
You got to lose to know how to win. 

Half my life's in books' written pages, 
Live and learn from fools and from sages. 
You know it's true, 
All the things come back to you. 

Sing with me, sing for the years, 
Sing for the laughter and sing for the tears. 
Sing with me, if it's just for today, 
Maybe tomorrow the good Lord will take you away. 

Sing with me, sing for my year, 
Sing for my laughter and sing for my tear. 
Sing with me, if it's just for today, 
Maybe tomorrow the good Lord will take you away. 

Dream on, dream on, dream on, 
Dream yourself a dream come true. 
Dream on, dream on, dream on, 
Dream until your dream comes true. 
Dream on, dream on, dream on, dream on, 
Dream on, dream on, dream on, yeah. 

Sing with me, sing for my year, 
Sing for my laughter and sing for my tear. 
Sing with me, if it's just for today, 
Maybe tomorrow the good Lord will take you away. 

Sing with me, sing for my year, 
Sing for my laughter and sing for my tear. 
Sing with me, if it's just for today, 
Maybe tomorrow the good Lord will take you away.


----------



## jazz lady

*Earworm time...*

I heat up, I can't cool down
You got me spinnin'
'Round and 'round
'Round and 'round and 'round it goes
Where it stops nobody knows 

Every time you call my name
I heat up like a burnin' flame
Burnin' flame full of desire
Kiss me baby, let the fire get higher 

Abra-abra-cadabra
I want to reach out and grab ya
Abra-abra-cadabra
Abracadabra 

You make me hot, you make me sigh
You make me laugh, you make me cry
Keep me burnin' for your love
With the touch of a velvet glove 

Abra-abra-cadabra
I want to reach out and grab ya
Abra-abra-cadabra
Abracadabra 

I feel the magic in your caress
I feel magic when I touch your dress
Silk and satin, leather and lace
Black panties with an angel's face 

I see magic in your eyes
I hear the magic in your sighs
Just when I think I'm gonna get away
I hear those words that you always say 

Abra-abra-cadabra
I want to reach out and grab ya
Abra-abra-cadabra
Abracadabra 

Every time you call my name
I heat up like a burnin' flame
Burnin' flame full of desire
Kiss me baby, let the fire get higher 

I heat up, I can't cool down
My situation goes 'round and 'round
I heat up, I can't cool down
My situation goes 'round and 'round
I heat up, I can't cool down
My situation goes 'round and 'round


----------



## RoseRed

|: Bend down turn around,
Pick a bale of cotton
Bend down turn around,
Pick a bale a day :| 
|: Oh lordy, pick a bale of cotton
Oh lordy, pick a bale a day :| 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

|: Gonna jump down, spin around,
Pick a bale of cotton
Gonna jump down, spin around,
Pick a bale a day :| 

|: Oh lordy, pick a bale of cotton
Oh lordy, pick a bale a day :| 
 |: I said me and my buddy
Gonna pick a bale of cotton
Now me and my buddy
Gonna pick a bale a day :| 

|: Oh lordy, pick a bale of cotton
Oh lordy, pick a bale a day :| 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

|: Jump down, turn around
To pick a bale of cotton
Jump down, turn around
To pick a bale a day. :| 

Chorus:
|: Oh Lordy, pick a bale of cotton,
Oh Lordy, pick a bale a day. :| 

|: That ###### from Shiloh
Can pick a bale of cotton
That ###### from Shiloh
Can pick a bale a day. :|
Chorus: 

Me and my gal can pick . . . . 

Me and my wife . . . . 

Me and my buddy . . . . 

Me and my poppa . . . . 

Takes a mighty big man to . . . .


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> |: Bend down turn around,
> Pick a bale of cotton
> Bend down turn around,
> Pick a bale a day :|
> |: Oh lordy, pick a bale of cotton
> Oh lordy, pick a bale a day :|
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> |: Gonna jump down, spin around,
> Pick a bale of cotton
> Gonna jump down, spin around,
> Pick a bale a day :|
> 
> |: Oh lordy, pick a bale of cotton
> Oh lordy, pick a bale a day :|
> |: I said me and my buddy
> Gonna pick a bale of cotton
> Now me and my buddy
> Gonna pick a bale a day :|
> 
> |: Oh lordy, pick a bale of cotton
> Oh lordy, pick a bale a day :|
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> |: Jump down, turn around
> To pick a bale of cotton
> Jump down, turn around
> To pick a bale a day. :|
> 
> Chorus:
> |: Oh Lordy, pick a bale of cotton,
> Oh Lordy, pick a bale a day. :|
> 
> |: That ###### from Shiloh
> Can pick a bale of cotton
> That ###### from Shiloh
> Can pick a bale a day. :|
> Chorus:
> 
> Me and my gal can pick . . . .
> 
> Me and my wife . . . .
> 
> Me and my buddy . . . .
> 
> Me and my poppa . . . .
> 
> Takes a mighty big man to . . . .



OMG, Rose... I'll not get this out of my head tonight...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG, Rose... I'll not get this out of my head tonight...



You're welcome


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG, Rose... I'll not get this out of my head tonight...



  I just replaced mine with something worse.


----------



## RoseRed

[Fat Man Scoop] 
(Yeah Yeah) 
BASS DROP 
OH OH OH OH OH... 
You got a 100 dollar bill put yo' hands up 
You got a 50 dollar bill put yo' hands up 
You got a 20 dollar bill put yo' hands up 
You got a 10 dollar bill put yo' hands up 
Single ladies 
I can't hear ya'll 
Single ladies 
Make noise! 
Single ladies 
I can't hear ya'll 
Single ladies 
Make noise! 
All the chicken heads 
be quiet! 
All the chicken heads 
be quiet! 
All the chicken heads 
be quiet! 
Yeah ladies Fat Man Scoop 
Faith Evans sing along c'mon 

[Faith Evans] 
I never knew there was a 
Love like this before 
(All the good looking women sing along, 
I can't hear ya'll Oh,uh huh, whoo!) 
Never had someone to show me love 
Love like this before 

[Fat Man Scoop] 
Whats your Zodiac sign 
What, what? 
Whats your zociac sign 
I can't hear ya'll 
Whats Your zodiac sign
Yeah, Yeah 
Oh, Oh 
If you got long hair put yo' hands up (uh huh) 
If you got short hair make noise! 
If you got long hair put yo' hands up (uh huh) 
If you got short hair make noise! 
If you got long hair on your head (ladies!) 
If you got long hair on your head 
If you got long hair on your head 
>From your ear 
To your sleeve 
Even if you got a weave 
Can I get a 'whoo whoo' 
Can I get a 'whoo whoo' 
Can I get a 'whoo whoo' 
Oh, Oh 
Can I get 'whoo whoo' 
Can I get 'whoo whoo' 
Can I get 'whoo whoo' 
Oh, Oh 
To all my niggaz that hit it from the back 
Who wanna have sex with no strings attached 
Can I get 'wha wha' 
Can I get 'wha wha' 
Can I get 'wha wha' 
Oh, Oh 
Can I get 'wha wha' 
Can I get 'wha wha' 
Can I get 'wha wha' 
Oh, Oh 

Engine, engine Number 9 
On the New York Transit Line 
If my train goes off the track 
Pick it up! 
Pick it up! 
Pick it up! 
back on the scene 
crispy and clean 
u can try but don't why because you can't intervene 
We be the outcast 
Down for the settle 
Won't play rock 
Won't play the puddle 
Open the door 
You best be leave with satin 
Prow win swiftly 
Niftily we can make it 
Hip to be 
Wrote with all cost 
Wrote with me 
Diddy I pit I mean do da dippity 
So now I'm dwell 
Just to see you play now 
Hold your cup 
Cause I got the container 
Pass the plate up 
Cross the fate up 
Black sheep 
You play like the Sony innovator 
Never the traitor 
Party a flatter 
And you can get a scoop... later 

[Fat Man Scoop] 
Lets Go! 
Who f*ckin' tonite 
Who f*ckin' tonite 
Who f*ckin' tonite 
Oh, Oh 
Who f*ckin'tonite 
Who f*ckin'tonite 
Who f*ckin'tonite 
Oh, Oh 
Stop playin' 
Keep it movin' 
Stop playin' 
Keep it movin' 
Stop playin' 
Keep it movin' 
Keep it movin' 
Sing along: 
Hey Ho, Hey Ho 
Hey Ho, Hey Ho 
(Ladies)Hey 
(Fellas)Ho 
(Ladies)Hey 
(Fellas)Ho 
(Ladies)Hey 
(Fellas)Ho 
Ladies 


Hey Ho, 
C'mon, cmon 
Sing along everybody now! 

[Faith Evans] 
I never knew there was a love like this before 
(All the ladies 
If you're in here I need to hear ya'll) 
Never had someone to show me love 
Love like this before 

[Fat Man Scoop] 
Go girlfriend, it's your birthday 
Go girlfriend, it's your birthday 
Go girlfriend, it's your birthday 
Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh 
Fatman Scoop,Crooklyn Clan 
Fatman Scoop,Crooklyn Clan 
Fatman Scoop,Crooklyn Clan 
Crooklyn Clan,Crooklyn Clan 
Fatman Scoop,Crooklyn Clan 
Fatman Scoop,Crooklyn Clan 
Fatman Scoop,Crooklyn Clan 
Fatman Scoop,Crooklyn Clan 

BASS DROP 
Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh 
You got a.......
Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh 
You got a .......
Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh 
You got a........
Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh 
You got a yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh


----------



## RoseRed

http://mediamogul.seas.upenn.edu/pe...-Project-10-03-preston-robert-chicken-fat.mp3

http://www.chickenfatkids.com/


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I just replaced mine with something worse.


 

Goodbye to you my trusted friend
We´ve known each other since we
Were nine or ten
Together we´ve climbed hills and trees
Learned of love and abc´s
Skinned our hearts and
Skinned our knees

Goodbye my friend it´s hard to die
When all the birds are singing
In the sky
Now that spring is in the air
Pretty girls are everywhere
Think of me and i´ll be there

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the hills that we climbed were
Just seasons out of time

Goodbye papa please pray for me
I was the black sheep of the family
You tried to teach me right from wrong
Too much wine and too much song
Wonder how I got along

Goodbye papa it´s hard to die
When all the birds are singing in the sky
Now that the spring is in the air
Little children everywhere
When you see them i´ll be there

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the songs like the
Seasons have all gone
We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like
The seasons have all gone

Goodbye michelle my little one
You gave me love and helped
Me find the sun
And every time that I was down
You would always come around
And get my feet back on
The ground

Goodbye michelle it´s hard to die
When all the birds are singing in
The sky
Now that the spring is in the air
With the flowers everywhere
I wish that we could both be there

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the hills that we climbed were
Just seasons out of time

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like the
Seasons have all gone

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like the
Seasons have all gone

We had joy we had fun we had
Seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song like the
Seasons have all gone


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Goodbye to you my trusted friend
> We´ve known each other since we
> Were nine or ten
> Together we´ve climbed hills and trees
> Learned of love and abc´s
> Skinned our hearts and
> Skinned our knees
> 
> Goodbye my friend it´s hard to die
> When all the birds are singing
> In the sky
> Now that spring is in the air
> Pretty girls are everywhere
> Think of me and i´ll be there
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the hills that we climbed were
> Just seasons out of time
> 
> Goodbye papa please pray for me
> I was the black sheep of the family
> You tried to teach me right from wrong
> Too much wine and too much song
> Wonder how I got along
> 
> Goodbye papa it´s hard to die
> When all the birds are singing in the sky
> Now that the spring is in the air
> Little children everywhere
> When you see them i´ll be there
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the songs like the
> Seasons have all gone
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like
> The seasons have all gone
> 
> Goodbye michelle my little one
> You gave me love and helped
> Me find the sun
> And every time that I was down
> You would always come around
> And get my feet back on
> The ground
> 
> Goodbye michelle it´s hard to die
> When all the birds are singing in
> The sky
> Now that the spring is in the air
> With the flowers everywhere
> I wish that we could both be there
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the hills that we climbed were
> Just seasons out of time
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone



I love this song... what's with the twitching...


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the songs like the
> Seasons have all gone
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like
> The seasons have all gone
> 
> Goodbye michelle my little one
> You gave me love and helped
> Me find the sun
> And every time that I was down
> You would always come around
> And get my feet back on
> The ground
> 
> Goodbye michelle it´s hard to die
> When all the birds are singing in
> The sky
> Now that the spring is in the air
> With the flowers everywhere
> I wish that we could both be there
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the hills that we climbed were
> Just seasons out of time
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone


If you can tear yourself away from your homo-erotic worship of Terry Jacks songs check your PMer.


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Goodbye to you my trusted friend
> We´ve known each other since we
> Were nine or ten
> Together we´ve climbed hills and trees
> Learned of love and abc´s
> Skinned our hearts and
> Skinned our knees
> 
> Goodbye my friend it´s hard to die
> When all the birds are singing
> In the sky
> Now that spring is in the air
> Pretty girls are everywhere
> Think of me and i´ll be there
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the hills that we climbed were
> Just seasons out of time
> 
> Goodbye papa please pray for me
> I was the black sheep of the family
> You tried to teach me right from wrong
> Too much wine and too much song
> Wonder how I got along
> 
> Goodbye papa it´s hard to die
> When all the birds are singing in the sky
> Now that the spring is in the air
> Little children everywhere
> When you see them i´ll be there
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the songs like the
> Seasons have all gone
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like
> The seasons have all gone
> 
> Goodbye michelle my little one
> You gave me love and helped
> Me find the sun
> And every time that I was down
> You would always come around
> And get my feet back on
> The ground
> 
> Goodbye michelle it´s hard to die
> When all the birds are singing in
> The sky
> Now that the spring is in the air
> With the flowers everywhere
> I wish that we could both be there
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the hills that we climbed were
> Just seasons out of time
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone
> 
> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone



I found myself humming along to that last week at the dentists ofice.


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> If you can tear yourself away from your homo-erotic worship of Terry Jacks songs check your PMer.


You punk-azz ! 

Done...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> We had joy we had fun we had
> Seasons in the sun
> But the wine and the song like the
> Seasons have all gone



ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## RoseRed

She comes down from Yellow Mountain
On a dark, flat land she rides
On a pony she named Wildfire
With a whirlwind by her side
On a cold Nebraska night

Oh, they say she died one winter
When there came a killing frost
And the pony she named Wildfire
Busted down its stall
In a blizzard he was lost

She ran calling Wildfire [x3]
By the dark of the moon I planted
But there came an early snow
There's been a hoot-owl howling by my window now
For six nights in a row
She's coming for me, I know
And on Wildfire we're both gonna go

We'll be riding Wildfire [x3]

On Wildfire we're gonna ride
Gonna leave sodbustin' behind
Get these hard times right on out of our minds
Riding Wildfire


----------



## RoseRed

We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll

Say you don’t know me or recognize my face
Say you don’t care who goes to that kind of place
Knee deep in the hoopla sinking in your fight
Too many runaways eating up the night

Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don’t you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll

Chorus:
We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll

Someone always playing corporation games
Who cares they’re always changing corporation names
We just want to dance here someone stole the stage
They call us irresponsible write us off the page

Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don’t you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll

We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll

It’s just another sunday, in a tired old street
Police have got the choke hold, oh then we just lost the beat

Who counts the money underneath the bar
Who rides the wrecking ball in two rock guitars
Don’t tell us you need us, ’cos we’re the ship of fools
Looking for america, coming through your schools

(I’m looking out over that golden gate bridge
Out on another gorgeous sunny saturday, not seein’ that bumper to bumper traffic)

Don’t you remember (’member)(’member)

(what’s your favorite radio station, in your favorite radio city
The city by the bay, the city that rocks, the city that never sleeps)

Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don’t you remember
We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll

We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll

(we built, we built this city) built this city (we built, we built this city)

(repeats out)


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll



I actually heard that song yesterday on the radio.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I actually heard that song yesterday on the radio.



I hate that song... how about this one...

In the corner of the bar there stands a jukebox 
With the best of country music, old and new 
You can hear your five selections for a quarter 
And somebody else's songs when your's are through

I got good Kentucky whiskey on the counter 
And my friends around to help me ease the pain 
'Til some button-pushing cowboy plays that love song 
And here I am just missing you again 

Please, Mister, please, don't play B-17
It was our song, it was his song, but it's over 
Please, Mister, please, if you know what I mean 
I don't ever wanna hear that song again 

If I had a dime for every time I held you 
Though you're far away, you've been so close to me 
I could swear I'd be the richest girl in Nashville 
Maybe even in the state of Tennessee 

But I guess I'd better get myself together 
'Cause when you left, you didn't leave too much behind 
Just a note that said "I'm sorry" by your picture 
And a song that's weighing heavy on my mind 

Please, Mister, please, don't play B-17 
It was our song, it was his song, but it's over 
Please, Mister, please, if you know what I mean 
I don't ever wanna hear that song again


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll


Will the real Rose Red please stand-up, please stand-up


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> 
> Say you don’t know me or recognize my face
> Say you don’t care who goes to that kind of place
> Knee deep in the hoopla sinking in your fight
> Too many runaways eating up the night
> 
> Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don’t you remember
> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> 
> Chorus:
> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> 
> Someone always playing corporation games
> Who cares they’re always changing corporation names
> We just want to dance here someone stole the stage
> They call us irresponsible write us off the page
> 
> Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don’t you remember
> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> 
> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> 
> It’s just another sunday, in a tired old street
> Police have got the choke hold, oh then we just lost the beat
> 
> Who counts the money underneath the bar
> Who rides the wrecking ball in two rock guitars
> Don’t tell us you need us, ’cos we’re the ship of fools
> Looking for america, coming through your schools
> 
> (I’m looking out over that golden gate bridge
> Out on another gorgeous sunny saturday, not seein’ that bumper to bumper traffic)
> 
> Don’t you remember (’member)(’member)
> 
> (what’s your favorite radio station, in your favorite radio city
> The city by the bay, the city that rocks, the city that never sleeps)
> 
> Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don’t you remember
> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> 
> We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> Built this city, we built this city on rock and roll
> 
> (we built, we built this city) built this city (we built, we built this city)
> 
> (repeats out)


I bet Airgasm in drag would look just like Grace Slick.


----------



## RoseRed

Delta Dawn, what's that flower you have on
Could it be a faded rose from days gone by
And did I hear you say he was a-meeting you here today
To take you to his mansion in the sky

She's forty-one and her daddy still calls her "baby"
All the folks around Brownsville say she's crazy
'Cause she walks around town with a suitcase in her hand
Looking for a mysterious dark-haired man

In her younger days they called her Delta Dawn
Prettiest woman you ever laid eyes on
Then a man of low degree stood by her side
And promised her he'd take her for his bride

Delta Dawn, what's that flower you have on
Could it be a faded rose from days gone by
And did I hear you say he was a-meeting you here today
To take you to his mansion in the sky


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Will the real Rose Red please stand-up, please stand-up


I am, I am hiding behind Vince.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I've got a picture of me in drag, I can't locate it. Trust me, nothing like Grace Slick
> 
> Think Gilligans Island



Holy crap.  I need brillo - STAT.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am, I am hiding behind Vince.



It's hard to tell if either one of you IS standing up.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's hard to tell if either one of you IS standing up.



I'm a blessing in disguise...


----------



## jwwb2000

"Barbie Girl"



Hi Barbie
Hi Ken
Do you wanna go for a ride?
Sure Ken
Jump In...


(Chorus)

I´m a barbie girl, in a barbie world
Life in plastic, it´s fantastic.
you can brush my hair, undress me everywhere.
Imagination, that is your creation.

Come on Barbie, let´s go party!

(Chorus)

I´m a blond bimbo girl, in a fantasy world,
Dress me up, make it tight, I´m your darling.
You are my doll, rock´n´roll, feel the glamouring thing,
kiss me here, touch me there, hanky panky.

You can touch, you can play, if you say "I´m always
yours"
uu-oohuh..

(Chorus)

Come on Barbie, let´s go party!
(4 times)


Make me walk, make me talk, do whatever you please,
I can act like a star, I can beg on my knees.
Come jump in, be my friend, let us do it again,
hit the town, fool around, let´s go party

You can touch, you can play, if you say: "I´m always
yours"
You can touch, you can play, if you say: "I´m always
yours"

Come on Barbie, let´s go party!
(4 times)

(2x Chorus)

Come on Barbie, let´s go party!
(4 times)

Oh, I´m having so much fun!
Well Barbie, we just getting started.
Oh, I love you Ken.


----------



## cattitude

I love you,
You love me,
We're a happy family,
with a great big hug,
and a kiss from me to you,
Won't you say you love me TOO!

I love you,
You love me,
We're best friends like friends should be,
With a great big hug,
And a kiss from me to you,
Won't you say you love me too


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> I love you,
> You love me,
> We're a happy family,
> with a great big hug,
> and a kiss from me to you,
> Won't you say you love me TOO!
> 
> I love you,
> You love me,
> We're best friends like friends should be,
> With a great big hug,
> And a kiss from me to you,
> Won't you say you love me too


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> *I love you,
> You love me,
> We're a happy family,
> with a great big hug,
> and a kiss from me to you,
> Won't you say you love me TOO!
> 
> I love you,
> You love me,
> We're best friends like friends should be,
> With a great big hug,
> And a kiss from me to you,
> Won't you say you love me too*


:fixed:


----------



## jazz lady

The sun'll come out
Tomorrow
Bet your bottom dollar
That tomorrow
There'll be sun

Just thinkin' about 
Tomorrow
Clears away the cobwebs,
And the sorrow
'Til there's none

When I'm stuck with a day
That's gray,
And lonely,
I just stick out my chin
And grin,
And say,
Oh

The sun'll come out 
Tomorrow 
So ya gotta hang on
'Til tomorrow
Come what may

Tomorrow
Tomorrow
I love ya
Tomorrow

You're always
A day away

When I'm stuck with a day
That's gray,
And lonely,
I just stick out my chin,
and grin,
and say,
Oh

The sun'll come out
Tomorrow
So ya gotta hang on 'til
Tomorrow
Come what may

Tomorrow
Tomorrow
I love ya
Tomorrow

You're always
A day away

Tomorrow
Tomorrow
I love ya
Tomorrow

You're always
A day away


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The sun'll come out
> Tomorrow


Looks like it's out now... Big-Ole-


----------



## Agee

*Simple*

*(gary rossington - ronnie vanzant)*

Mama told me when I was young
Come sit beside me, my only son
And listen closely to what I say.
And if you do this
It will help you some sunny day.
Take your time... don’t live too fast,
Troubles will come and they will pass.
Go find a woman and you’ll find love,
And don’t forget son,
There is someone up above.

(chorus)
And be a simple kind of man.
Be something you love and understand.
Be a simple kind of man.
Won’t you do this for me son,
If you can? 

Forget your lust for the rich man’s gold
All that you need is in your soul,
And you can do this if you try.
All that I want for you my son,
Is to be satisfied.

(chorus)

Boy, don’t you worry... you’ll find yourself.
Follow you heart and nothing else.
And you can do this if you try.
All I want for you my son,
Is to be satisfied.

(chorus)


----------



## Agee

*P.g.*

You could have a steam train
If you’d just lay down your tracks
You could have an aeroplane flying
If you bring your blue sky back

All you do is call me
I’ll be anything you need

You could have a big dipper
Going up and down, all around the bends
You could have a bumper car, bumping
This amusement never ends

I want to be your sledgehammer
Why don’t you call my name
Oh let me be your sledgehammer
This will be my testimony
Show me round your fruitcage
’cos I will be your honey bee
Open up your fruitcage
Where the fruit is as sweet as can be

I want to be your sledgehammer
Why don’t you call my name
You’d better call the sledgehammer
Put your mind at rest
I’m going to be-the sledgehammer
This can be my testimony
I’m your sledgehammer
Let there be no doubt about it

Sledge sledge sledgehammer

I’ve kicked the habit
Shed my skin
This is the new stuff
I go dancing in, we go dancing in
Oh won’t you show for me
And I will show for you
Show for me, I will show for you
Yea, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, I do mean you
Only you
You’ve been coming through
Going to build that power
Build, build up that power, hey
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
Going to feel that power, build in you
Come on, come on, help me do
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, you
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
I’ve been feeding the rhythm
It’s what we’re doing, doing
All day and night


----------



## Agee

Shock the monkey to life
Shock the monkey to life

Cover me when I run
Cover me through the fire
Something knocked me out’ the trees
Now I’m on my knees
Cover me, darling please
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know when you’re going to shock the monkey

Fox the fox
Rat the rat
You can ape the ape
I know about that
There is one thing you must be sure of
I can’t take any more
Darling, don’t you monkey with the monkey
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know you’re going to shock the monkey

Wheels keep turning
Something’s burning
Don’t like it but I guess I’m learning

Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Cover me, when I sleep
Cover me, when I breathe
You throw your pearls before the swine
Make the monkey blind
Cover me, darling please
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don’t you know you’re going to shock the monkey

Too much at stake
Ground beneath me shake
And the news is breaking

Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Shock the monkey
Shock the monkey
Shock the monkey to life


----------



## jazz lady

Haven't you noticed a kind of madness in my eyes?
It's only me, dear, in my midnight disguise.
Pay no attention if I crawl across the room.
It's just another full moon.

Don't be afraid of me when I'm walking in my sleep.
Don't get alarmed, dear, when I start to crawl and creep.
Try not to listen when I mumble like a loon.
It's just another full moon.
It's just another full moon.

You see before you a truly broken man.
'Cause when it gets to midnight, I don't know who I am.
Full moon's a-callin', and it's put a curse on me,
And it will never set me free.

The full moon's still up there,
Like a great white balloon.
The owls are a-callin',
And they're singin' my tune.
The night keeps a-callin'.
I wish the day would come soon,
To get away from another full moon.
Here comes another full moon.

If your hands start shakin'
When night starts to fall,
If you're scared of the moonlight
And the shadows on the wall,
If the face in the mirror
Isn't you at all,
It's just another full moon.
It's just another full moon.

La la la la la la.
La la la la la la.
La la la la la la.
La la la la la la.
It's just another full moon.


----------



## jazz lady

Coyote, oh coyote
Can you tell me why
Everytime the big moon shines
You sit right down and cry
He says 'it's not because i'm sad
That i sing all night long,
I'm looking for someone to love
And this is my love song'

Oooooooooooooo,
Oh i go crazy when that
Moooooooooooon shines above
Oooooooooooooo
Won't someone save me
From that full moon full of love

Baby, oh sweet baby
Can you explain this
Everytime the big moon shines
I finally get a kiss
You said it's just the moonbeams
That make you do these things
Well, i think that i'll just sit right here
And let that coyote sing

OOOOOOOooooooooo
Oh i go crazy when that
Mooooooooooooon shines above
Ooooooooooooo
Won't someone save me
From that full moon full of love


----------



## BuddyLee

I wear my sunglasses at night...


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I wear my sunglasses at night...



  Don't you have a paper to work on or something?


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Don't you have a paper to work on or something?


I didn't need that reminder.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Don't you have a paper to work on or something?


What... you are allowed go get all moony-eyed and sappy yet he is not allowed to make a simple statement about an eye disorder...the nerve.


----------



## BuddyLee

kwillia said:
			
		

> What... you are allowed go get all moony-eyed and sappy yet he is not allowed to make a simple statement about an eye disorder...the nerve.


 I think she needs one less glass of wine...


















on her pants.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> What... you are allowed go get all moony-eyed and sappy yet he is not allowed to make a simple statement about an eye disorder...the nerve.



That's right, I am and he isn't.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I think she needs one less glass of wine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on her pants.



  It ain't going to be WINE tonight, bucko.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It ain't going to be WINE tonight, bucko.


Cheese?  That would be ideal for you, less mess.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Cheese?  That would be ideal for you, less mess.


Cheese might be involved in some way.    I'll wash it down with a Shirley Temple just for you.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Cheese might be involved in some way.  I'll wash it down with a Shirley Temple just for you.


:melt: Always thinking of me.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> :melt: Always thinking of me.



Always, young grasshopper...always.


----------



## jazz lady

*one last one before I go...*

Full moon in a dirty sky
That's all we can hope for, yeah

Full moon over dirty hearts
Full moon over dirty hearts

Don't be surprised
By the way it is
I've broken bones for less, yes

I took a voyage (took a voyage)
On the deep blue sea (deep blue sea)
But I had to swim away
I swam away that day

Full moon over dirty hearts
Full moon over dirty hearts

I took a voyage
On the deep blue sea (won't come back)

Innocence is what we want
Now even children think that way, yeah

Full moon over dirty hearts
Full moon in a dirty sky

Full moon over dirty hearts
Full moon over dirty hearts

I took a voyage, yeah
On the deep blue sea

I took a voyage, yeah
On the deep blue sea


----------



## meangirl

Heard this one so much lately that I finally like it.  


*NATASHA BEDINGFIELD * 

*These Words * 


These words are my own

Threw some chords together
The combination D-E-F
Is who I am, is what I do
And I was gonna lay it down for you
Try to focus my attention
But I feel so A-D-D
I need some help, some inspiration
(But it's not coming easily)
Whoah oh...

Trying to find the magic
Trying to write a classic
Don't you know, don't you know, don't you know?
Waste-bin full of paper
Clever rhymes, see you later

These words are my own
From my heart flow
I love you, I love you, I love you, I love you
There's no other way
To better say
I love you, I love you...

Read some Byron, Shelly and Keats
Recited it over a Hip-Hop beat
I'm having trouble saying what I mean
With dead poets and drum machines
I know I had some studio time booked
But I couldn't find a killer hook
Now you've gone & raised the bar right up
Nothing I write is ever good enough

These words are my own
From my heart flow
I love you, I love you, I love you, I love you
There's no other way
To better say
I love you, I love you...

I'm getting off my stage
The curtains pull away
No hyperbole to hide behind
My naked soul exposes
Whoah.. oh.. oh.. oh.. Whoah.. oh..

Trying to find the magic
Trying to write a classic
Waste-bin full of paper
Clever rhymes, see you later

These words are my own
From my heart flow
I love you, I love you, I love you, I love you

That's all I got to say,
Can't think of a better way,
And that's all I've got to say,
I love you, is that okay?


----------



## RoseRed

When I was
 A boy of ten
 I had a very best friend
 Ed was kind
 WIth good intent
 but just a little different

 O, special ed
 Momma dropped him on his head
 Now he's not so bright, instead
 he's a little bit special
 just a little bit special

 we played tag
 he'd get hurt
 i played 'soldier'
 he'd eat dirt
 i like math
 and spelling bee
 ed liked to a tree

 O, special ed
 momma dropped him on his head
 now she keeps in the shed
 coz he's a little bit special
 just a little bit special

 i ran track
 hang out in malls
 ed ran head first into walls
 i had girls
 lots of clothes
 ed had names for all his toes

 O, special ed
 momma dropped him on his head
 Now he thinks a peice of bread
 coz he's a little bit special
 just a little bit special

 One day talking to special ed
 he grabbed a brick
 and he swung at my head
 and as he laughed at me thats
 when i knew
 that special ed just made me
 special too

 now i laugh as i count bugs
 i give strangers great big hugs
 next to me ed is fine
 yeah, he's a f***in einstein

 O, special ed and me
 now we're not bright in the head
 you see
 now we're not so bright instead
 we're a little bit special
 just a little bit special
 that f***er ed made me special
 just a little 
 just a little bit...special


----------



## DoWhat




----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:
			
		

>


Song sung blue
Everybody knows one
Song sung blue
Every garden grows one

Me and you are subject to the blues now and then
But when you take the blues and make a song
You sing them out again
Sing them out again

Song sung blue
Weeping like a willow
Song sung blue
Sleeping on my pillow

Funny thing, but you can sing it with a cry in your voice
And before you know, start to feeling good
You simply got no choice

Song sung blue
Everybody knows one
Song sung blue
Every garden grows one


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> Song sung blue
> Everybody knows one
> Song sung blue
> Every garden grows one


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Song sung blue
> Everybody knows one
> Song sung blue
> Every garden grows one
> 
> Me and you are subject to the blues now and then
> But when you take the blues and make a song
> You sing them out again
> Sing them out again
> 
> Song sung blue
> Weeping like a willow
> Song sung blue
> Sleeping on my pillow
> 
> Funny thing, but you can sing it with a cry in your voice
> And before you know, start to feeling good
> You simply got no choice
> 
> Song sung blue
> Everybody knows one
> Song sung blue
> Every garden grows one



Didja tell him about our special DoWhat set on Friday?


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Didja tell him about our special DoWhat set on Friday?


No... gawd it would of been even more of a blast with him their tho, huh...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> No... gawd it would of been even more of a blast with him their tho, huh...


  :tippytoedance:


----------



## tomchamp

Rock on- gold dust woman
Take your silver spoon
And dig your grave

Heartless challenge
Pick your path and I'll pray

Wake up in the morning
See your sunrise- loves- to go down
Lousy lovers- pick their prey
But they never cry out loud

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pick up the pieces and go home.

Rock on- ancient woman <- Should be Rock on - Ancient Queen
Follow those who pale
In your shadow

Rulers make bad lovers
You better put your kingdom up for sale

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pickup the pieces and go home.


----------



## tomchamp

Sometimes I think life is just a rodeo,
The trick is to ride and make it to the bell.
But there is a place, sweet as you will ever know,
In music and love, and things you never tell.
You see it in their face, secrets on the telephone,
A time out of time, for you and no one else.

[Chorus:]
Hey let's go all over the world,
Rock and Roll Girls, Rock and Roll Girls.

Yeah, yeah, yeah!

If I had my way, I'd shuffle off to Buffalo;
Sit by the lake, and watch the world go by.
Ladies in the sun, listenin' to the radio,
Like flowers on the sand, a rainbow in my mind.

[Chorus x3]

Yeah, yeah yeah!
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

You win
It's your show, now
So whats it gonna be
Cause people
Will tune in
How many train wrecks do we need to see?
Before we lose touch of
We thought this was low
It's bad gettin worse so

[Chorus:]
Where'd all the good people go
I've been changin' channels
I dont see them on the tv shows
Where'd all the good people go
We got heaps and heaps of what we sow

They got this and that and
With a rattle a tat
Testing one two, 
Now whatcha gonna do?
Bad news, misused, 
Got too much to lose
Gimme some truth
Now whos side are we on?
Whatever you say
Turn on the boob tube 
I'm in the mood to obey
So lead me astray by the way, now

Where'd all the good people go?
I've been changin channels
I don't see them on the tv shows
Where'd all the good people go
We got heaps and heaps of what we sow

Sitting round feeling far away
So far away but I can feel the debris
Can you feel it?
You interrupt me from a friendly conversation
To tell me how great it's all gonna be
You might notice some hesitation
Cause what's important to you is not important to me
Way down by the edge of your reasons
It's beginning to show
And all I wanna know is..

Where'd all the good people go
I've been changin channels
I don't see them on the tv shows
Where'd all the good people go
We got heaps and heaps of what we sow

They got this and that
With a rattle a tat
Testing one, two
Now what you gonna do?
Bad news, misused, gimme some truth
You got too much to lose
Whose side are we on?
Whatever you say
Run the resolute but in the mood to obey
Station to station desensitizing the nation


----------



## tomchamp

*Hi!*

Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Jazz!



Hi Tom!    Long time no see...


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

>


Careful.  Both hands on the glass.


----------



## tomchamp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hi Tom!    Long time no see...



He always follows!


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Careful.  Both hands on the glass.



In your dreams, grasshopper.


----------



## jazz lady

tomchamp said:
			
		

> He always follows!



I know.  My own personal stalker.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> In your dreams, grasshopper.


Just tryin' to look out for a sista, even if it is in my dreams.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Just tryin' to look out for a sista, even if it is in my dreams.



  Got a long day tomorrow, so off to bed for jazz.  I'll leave you with a little Heart:

Spare a little candle
Save some light for me
figures up ahead
Moving in the trees
White skin in linen
Perfume on my wrist
And the full moon that hangs over
these dreams in the mist
Darkness on the edge
Shadows where I stand
I search for the time
On a watch with no hands
I want to see you clearly
Come closer than this
But all I remember
Are the dreams in the mist
These dreams go on when I close my eyes
Every second of the night I live another life
These dreams that sleep when it's cold outside
Every moment I'm awake the further I'm away

Is it cloak 'n dagger
Could it be spring or fall
I walk without a cut
Through a stained glass wall
Weaker in my eyesight
The candle in my grip
And words that have no form
Are falling from my lips

These dreams go on when I close my eyes
Every second of the night I live another life
These dreams that sleep when it's cold outside
Every moment I'm awake the further I'm away

There's something out there
I can't resist
I need to hide away from the pain
There's something out there
I can't resist
The sweetest song is silence
That I've ever heard
Funny how your feet
In dreams never touch the earth
In a wood full of princes
Freedom is a kiss
But the prince hides his face
From dreams in the mist

These dreams go on when I close my eyes
Every second of the night I live another life
These dreams that sleep when it's cold outside
Every moment I'm awake the further I'm away

These dreams go on when I close my eyes
Every second of the night I live another life
These dreams that sleep when it's cold outside
Every moment I'm awake the further I'm away


Nighty-night!


----------



## BuddyLee

I like heart.  oooooo..barrrraaaacuuuudaaa.


----------



## meangirl

You're No Good 

 Linda Ronstadt 


Feeling better now that we're through
Feeling better 'cause I'm over you
I learned my lesson, it left a scar
Now I see how you really are

You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good

I'm gonna say it again
You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good

I broke a heart that's gentle and true
Well I broke a heart over someone like you
I'll beg his forgiveness on bended knee
I wouldn't blame him if he said to me

You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good

I'm gonna say it again
You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good

I'm telling you now baby and I'm going my way
Forget about you baby 'cause I'm leaving to stay

You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good

I'm gonna say it again
You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good

Oh, oh no
You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good


----------



## meangirl

Have A Nice Day 

Bon Jovi 

Why, you wanna tell me how to live my life?
Who, are you to tell me if it's black or white?
Mama, can you hear me? Try to understand.
Is innocence the difference between a boy and a man.
My daddy lived the lie, it's just the price that he paid.
Sacrificed his life, just slavin' away.

Ohhh, if there's one thing I hang onto,
That gets me through the night.
I aint gonna do what I don't want to,
I'm gonna live my life.
Shining like a diamond, rolling with the dice,
Standing on the ledge, show the wind how to fly.
When the world gets in my face,
I say, Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day

Take a look around you, nothings what it seems
We're living in a broken home of hopes and dreams,
Let me be the first to shake a helping hand.
Anybody, brave enough to take YOUR (not A) stand,
I knocked on every door, on every dead end street,
Looking for forgiveness,
what's left to believe?

Ohhh, if there's one thing I hang onto,
That gets me through the night.
I ain't gonna do what I don't want to,
I'm gonna live my life.
Shining like a diamond, rolling with the dice,
Standing on the ledge, show the wind how to fly.
When the world gets in my face,
I say, Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.

Guitar Solo

Ohhh, if there's one thing I hang onto,
It gets me through the night.
I aint gonna do what I don't want to,
I'm gonna live my life.
Shining like a diamond, rolling with the dice,
Standing on the ledge, show the wind how to fly.
When the world gets in my face,
I say, Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day.


When The world keeps trying, to drag me down,
I've gotta raise my hands, gonna stand my ground.
I say, Have A Nice Day.
Have A Nice Day
Have A Nice Day


----------



## StarCat

Geez ityparty: all that  cuz J wont get outta bed and fix your yahoo?


----------



## meangirl

StarCat said:
			
		

> Geez ityparty: all that  cuz J wont get outta bed and fix your yahoo?



I know.  He's so mean!


----------



## jazz lady

*Great song...my new favorite...*

EVANESCENCE - Bring Me To Life

How can you see into my eyes
Like open doors
Leading you down into my core
Where I've become so numb
Without a soul. My spirit's sleeping somewhere cold
Until you find it there and lead it back home

(Wake me up) Wake me up inside
(I can't wake up) Wake me up inside
(Save me) Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up) Bid my blood to run
(I can't wake up) Before I come undone
(Save me) Save me from the nothing I've become

Now that I know what I'm without
You can't just leave me
Breathe into me and make me real
Bring me to life

(Wake me up) Wake me up inside
(I can't wake up) Wake me up inside
(Save me) Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up) Bid my blood to run
(I can't wake up) Before I come undone
(Save me) Save me from the nothing I've become

Bring me to life
(I've been living a lie, there's nothing inside)
Bring me to life

Frozen inside without your touch
Without your love, darling
Only you are the life among the dead

(All of this time I can't believe I couldn't see
Kept in the dark but you were there in front of me)

I've been sleeping a thousand years it seems
Got to open my eyes to everything

(Without a thought, without a voice, without a soul)
Don't let me die here
(There must be something more)
Bring me to life

(Wake me up) Wake me up inside
(I can't wake up) Wake me up inside
(Save me) Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up) Bid my blood to run
(I can't wake up) Before I come undone
(Save me) Save me from the nothing I've become

Bring me to life
(I've been living a lie, there's nothing inside)
Bring me to life


----------



## jazz lady

NICKELBACK - Remind me 

Never made it as a wise man
I couldn't cut it as a poor man stealing
Tired of living like a blind man
I'm sick of sight without a sense of feeling
And this is how you remind me
This is how you remind me
Of what I really am
This is how you remind me
Of what I really am

It's not like you to say sorry
I was waiting on a different story
This time I'm mistaken
for handing you a heart worth breaking
and I've been wrong, I've been down,
to the bottom of every bottle
these five words in my head
scream "are we having fun yet?"

yet, yet, yet, no, no
yet, yet, yet, no, no

it's not like you didn't know that
I said I love you and I swear I still do
And it must have been so bad
Cause living with me must have damn near killed you

And this is how, you remind me
Of what I really am
This is how, you remind me
Of what I really am

It's not like you to say sorry
I was waiting on a different story
This time I'm mistaken
for handing you a heart worth breaking
and I've been wrong, I've been down,
to the bottom of every bottle
these five words in my head
scream "are we having fun yet?"

yet, yet, yet, no, no
yet, yet, yet, no, no
yet, yet, yet, no, no
yet, yet, yet, no, no

Never made it as a wise man
I couldn't cut it as a poor man stealing
And this is how you remind me
This is how you remind me
This is how you remind me
Of what I really am
This is how you remind me
Of what I really am

It's not like you to say sorry
I was waiting on a different story
This time I'm mistaken
for handing you a heart worth breaking
and I've been wrong, I've been down,
to the bottom of every bottle
these five words in my head
scream "are we having fun yet?"
yet, yet
are we having fun yet
are we having fun yet
are we having fun yet...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> NICKELBACK - Remind me
> 
> ...


J, You have a impecable taste in music, but...

Nickleback doesn't do it for me.  

BTW, I went to pick-up a rental car this afternoon. All I could see in the lot were two Mini-Vans. I said to myself, self 

To my relief they were cleaning a car, which was mine. A Sebring convertible


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> J, You have a impecable taste in music, but...
> 
> Nickleback doesn't do it for me.


I'm not a big fan of theirs, but I like that song.  



> BTW, I went to pick-up a rental car this afternoon. All I could see in the lot were two Mini-Vans. I said to myself, self


 is right.  That's MUCH worse than a Taurus.  



> To my relief they were cleaning a car, which was mine. A Sebring convertible


  Aw, I'll get you hooked on 'em yet.  You'll love it.  I sure know I love mine.


----------



## tomchamp

My oh my, what's a guy to do?
The time is right, time to make a move;
This is hard to take, I can hardly wait!
I can't help myself.

Pins and needles, nervous alley cat;
I can't sit down, I'm burnin' up the track;
Like a runaway truck, I just gotta buck;
I can't help myself.

CHORUS:
There's a whirlwind up ahead, so spread the news;
I can't be late, I gotta break, I feel like bustin' loose!
I can't help myself.

My oh my, ride the wild stampede;
I can't let go, I can't control the speed;
I'm chompin' at the bit, and it's too late to quit!
I can't help myself.

CHORUS

I can't help myself, I can't help myself.
This is hard to take, I can hardly wait!
I can't help-a-my, I can't help-a-my, I can't help-a-myself.

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Sometimes I think life is just a rodeo,
The trick is to ride and make it to the bell.
But there is a place, sweet as you will ever know,
In music and love, and things you never tell.
You see it in their face, secrets on the telephone,
A time out of time, for you and no one else.

CHORUS:
Hey let's go all over the world,
Rock and Roll Girls, Rock and Roll Girls.

Yeah, yeah, yeah!

If I had my way, I'd shuffle off to Buffalo;
Sit by the lake, and watch the world go by.
Ladies in the sun, listenin' to the radio,
Like flowers on the sand, a rainbow in my mind.

CHORUS
CHORUS
CHORUS

Yeah, yeah yeah!
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

They sent us home to watch the show comin' on the little screen;
A man named Ike was in the White House, big black limousine;
There were many shows to follow, from 'Hooter' to 'Doodyville',
Though I saw them all, I can't recall which cartoon was real.

The coon-skin caps, Yankee bats, the "Hound Dog" man's big start;
The A-Bomb fears, Annette had ears, I lusted in my heart.
A young man from Boston set sail the new frontier,
And we watched the Dream dead-end in Dallas,
They buried innocence that year.

I know it's true, oh so true, 'cause I saw it on TV.

We gathered round to hear the sound comin' on the little screen,
The grief had passed, the old men laughed, and all the girls screamed
'Cause four guys from England took us all by the hand,
It was time to laugh, time to sing, time to join the band.

But all too soon, we hit the moon, and covered up the sky;
They built their bombs, and aimed their guns, and still I don't know why
The dominoes tumbled and big business roared;
Every night at six, they showed the pictures and counted up the score.

I know it's true, oh so true, 'cause I saw it on TV.

The old man rocks among his dreams, a prisoner of the porch;
"The light," he says "At the end of the tunnel,
Was nothin' but a burglar's torch."
And them that was caught in the Cover are all rich and free,
But they chained my mind to an endless tomb
When they took my only son from me.

I know it's true, oh so true, 'cause I saw it on TV.
I know it's true, oh so true, 'cause I saw it on TV.


----------



## jazz lady

*my earworm tonight...richard marx...*

We work our bodies weary to stay alive
There must be more to livin' than nine to five

Why should we wait for some better time
There may not even be a tomorrow
Ain't no sense in losing your mind
I'm gonna make it worth the ride

Don't you know, I won't give up until
I'm satisfied
Don't you know, why should I stop until
I'm satisfied

Ignore the hesitation, that ties your hands
Use your imagination, and take a chance

I won't let my moment of truth pass me by
I've gotta make my move now or never
And if they turn me loose on this town
They're gonna have to hold me down

Don't you know, I won't give up until
I'm satisfied
Don't you know, why should I stop until
I'm satisfied

Oh, don't you know, ain't gonna stop until
We're satisfied
Don't you know, we shouldn't stop until
We're satisfied

Don't you know, ain't gonna stop until
I'm satisfied
Don't you know, we won't give up until
We're satisfied...


----------



## jazz lady

*heard a pretty remake of this by Mariah Carey...*

Keep falling in and out of love
In search for what I'm dreaming of
I long to find a love I'm sure about
That certain kind of love that moves all doubts

Keep falling in and out of love
Still searchin' for that special one
To whom I can give my love completely
And feel a lasting love so sweetly

Just when I feel sure love's here to stay
It seems to suddenly just fade away
Can't seem to find that everlasting love
That this heart of mine needs so much of

Keep falling in and out of love
Can't seem to find the lasting kind
It seems I can't find the joy I need
Love always somehow all goes wrong for me

Keep falling in and out of love
Keep falling in and out of love
I keep reaching out for tenderness
Touching a hand that holds emptiness

I'm looking for a love that lingers on
Long after that first kiss is gone
That kind of love that keeps burning bright
Long after we've said goodnight

Keep falling in and out of love
In search for what I'm dreaming of
Keep falling in and out of love...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Keep falling in and out of love
> In search for what I'm dreaming of
> I long to find a love I'm sure about
> That certain kind of love that moves all doubts
> 
> ...


 
amen 



































say goodnight dick...

goodnight dick!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> amen








> say goodnight dick...
> 
> goodnight dick!



Goodnight.


----------



## cattitude

Lido missed the boat
That day he left the shack
But that was all he missed
He ain't comin' back

At a tombstone bar
In a juke-joint car he made a stop
Just long enough
To grab a handle off the top
Next stop Chi'town
Lido put the money down
Let her roll
He say, "one more job oughta get it
One last shot 'fore we quit it"

One for the road

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....
He said, "one more job oughta get it"
"One last shot, we quit it"
"One more for the road"

Lido be runnin',
Havin' great big fun 'til he got the note
Sayin' "toe the line or blow it"
And that was all she wrote
He be makin' like a beeline,
Headin' for the borderline, goin' for broke
Sayin, "one more hit oughta do it"
"This joint, ain't nothin' to it"
"One more for the road"

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....
"one more job oughta get it"
"One last shot, and we quit it"
"One more for the road"

[Instrumental Interlude]

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh....
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh....


----------



## kwillia

*:swoon:*

A hunk-a-hunk-o-burnin-love just gave me a 2-cd set of "the Very Best of Jim Reeves" at the Wawa this morning... I am in heaven...:swoon:

Your world was so different 
From mine don't you see
We just couldn't be close 
Though we tried.

We both reached for heavens 
But ours weren't the same
That's what happens 
When two worlds collide.

Your world was made up 
Of things sweet and good
My world could never 
Fit in, wish it could.

Two hearts lie in shambles 
And oh. how they've cried
That's what happens 
When two worlds collide

--- Instrumental ---

Your world was made up 
Of things sweet and good
My world could never 
Fit in, wish it could.

Two hearts lie in shambles 
And oh. how they've cried
That's what happens 
When two worlds collide...


----------



## cattitude

I love Jim Reeves!!!

Bimbo, Bimbo, where ya gonna go-e-o
Bimbo, Bimbo, whatcha gonna do-e-o
Bimbo, Bimbo, does your mommy know
That you're goin' down the road to see a little girleo.

Bimbo is a little boy who's got a million friends,
And every time he passes by, they all invite him in.
He'll clap his hands and sing and dance, and talk his baby talk,
With a hole in his pants and his knees a-stickin' out, 
he's just big enough to walk.

Bimbo, Bimbo, where ya gonna go-e-o
Bimbo, Bimbo, whatcha gonna do-e-o
Bimbo, Bimbo, does your mommy know
That you're goin' down the road to see a little girleo.

Bimbo's got two big blue eyes that light up like a star,
And the way to light them up is to buy him candy bars.
Crackerjacks and bubblegum will start his day off right,
All the girlies follow him just a-beggin' him for a bite.

Bimbo, Bimbo, candy on your face-e-o,
Bimbo, Bimbo, chewin' on your gum-e-o.
Bimbo, Bimbo, when you gonna grow
Everybody loves you, little baby Bimbo.

You never catch him sittin' still, he's just the rovin' kind,
Altho' he's just a little boy, he's got a grown-up mind.
He's always got a shaggy dog a-pullin' at his clothes,
And everybody calls to him as down the street he goes. 

Bimbo, Bimbo, where ya gonna go-e-o
Bimbo, Bimbo, whatcha gonna do-e-o
Bimbo, Bimbo, does your mommy know
That you're goin' down the road to see a little girl-e-o


----------



## cattitude

:melt:


Put your sweet lips a little closer to the phone
Let's pretend that we're together all alone.
I'll tell the man to turn the jukebox way down low.
And you can tell your friend there with you, he'll have to go.

Whisper to me, tell me do you love me true
Or is he holding you the way I do.
Though love is blind, make up your mind
I've got to know.
Should I hang up or will you tell him he'll have to go.

You can't say the words I want to hear
While you're with another man
Do you want me answer yes or no
Darlin' I will understand.

Put your sweet lips a little closer to the phone
Let's pretend that we're together all alone.
I'll tell the man to turn the jukebox way down low.
And you can tell your friend there with you, he'll have to go.


----------



## kwillia

Moonlight and roses
Bring wonderful mem'ries of you
My heart reposes
In beautiful thoughts so true.

June light discloses
Love's golden dreams sparkling, anew
Moonlight and roses
Bring mem'ries of you.

--- Instrumental ---

June light discloses
Love's golden dreams sparkling, anew
Moonlight and roses
Bring mem'ries of you...


----------



## kwillia

Dearest  Cattitude,

I love you because 
You understand, dear
Every single thing I try to do
You're always there 
To lend a helping hand, dear
I love you most of all 
Because you're you

No matter what the world 
May say about me
I know your love 
Will always see me through-ough
I love you for the way 
You never doubt me
But most of all I love you 
'Cause you're you

I love you because 
My heart is lighter
Every time I'm walkin' 
By your side
I love you because 
The future's brighter
The door to happiness 
You open wide

No matter what the world 
May say about me (about me)
I know your love 
Will always see me through (see me through)
I love you for a 
Hundred thousand reasons
But most of all I love you 
'Cause you're you...


----------



## cattitude




----------



## jazz lady

Geesh, get a room already.  


Long as I remember the rain been comin' down
Clouds of myst'ry pourin' confusion on the ground
Good men through the ages tryin' to find the sun
And I wonder, still I wonder who'll stop the rain

I went down Virginia seekin' shelter from the storm
Caught up in the fable I watched the tower grow
Five year plans and new deals wrapped in golden chains
And I wonder, still I wonder who'll stop the rain

Heard the singers playin', how we cheered for more
The crowd had rushed together tryin' to keep warm
Still the rain kept pourin', fallin' on my ears
And I wonder, still I wonder who'll stop the rain


----------



## jazz lady

Well, the midnight headlight
Find you on a rainy night
Steep grade up ahead
Slow me down makin' no time
I gotta keep rollin'
Those windshield wipers
Slappin' out a tempo
Keepin' perfect rhythm
With the song on the radio
Gotta keep rollin'

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me
Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a sunny day

Well the truck stop cutie
Comin' on to me
Tried to talk me into a ride
Said I wouldnt be sorry
But she was just a baby
Ah, waitress pour me another cup of coffee
Pop me down jack me up
Shoot me out flyin' down the highway
Lookin' for the morning

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me
Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a sunny day

Well, the midnight headlight
Find you on a rainy night
Steep grade up ahead
Slow me down makin' no time
I gotta keep rollin'
Those windshield wipers
Slappin' out a tempo
Keepin' perfect rhythm
With the song on the radio
Gotta keep rollin'

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me
Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a sunny day

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me
Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a sunny day, yeah

Oooooooh, I'm driving my life away
Lookin' for a better way, for me


----------



## kwillia

Gee, I can't wait until the first snowy day so we can go re-post all the snowy day lyrics...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Gee, I can't wait until the first snowy day so we can go re-post all the snowy day lyrics...



  I think I'll head back to work and remove SOMETHING from the 'fridge.  Ungrateful wench.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think I'll head back to work and remove SOMETHING from the 'fridge.  Ungrateful wench.


I already ate my gobs...  Pooor MM and BG...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I already ate my gobs...  Pooor MM and BG...



You _could_ have had more.


----------



## kwillia

Close your eyes, baby
Follow my heart
Call on the memories
Here in the dark
We'll let the magic
Take us away
Back to the feelings
We shared when they played

In the still of the night
Hold me darlin', hold me tight
So real, so right
Lost in the fifties tonight

These precious hours
We know can't survive
But loves all that matters
While the past is alive
Now and for always
Till time disappears
We'll hold each other
Whenever we hear

In the still of the night
Hold me darlin', hold me tight
So real, so right
Lost in the fifties tonight

​


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Close your eyes, baby
> Follow my heart
> Call on the memories
> Here in the dark
> We'll let the magic
> Take us away
> Back to the feelings
> We shared when they played
> 
> In the still of the night
> Hold me darlin', hold me tight
> So real, so right
> Lost in the fifties tonight
> 
> These precious hours
> We know can't survive
> But loves all that matters
> While the past is alive
> Now and for always
> Till time disappears
> We'll hold each other
> Whenever we hear
> 
> In the still of the night
> Hold me darlin', hold me tight
> So real, so right
> Lost in the fifties tonight
> 
> ​




:memories:  :sigh:


----------



## kwillia

How Do I Turn You On

_I'd like to be a fly on your wall,
When you think you all alone,
Learn your secrets once and for all,
Never tell no one.
I can't read your mind,
It's secret telling time.

Tell me, how do I turn you on,
Tell me, how do I turn you on,
Oh, oh, oh maybe there's a game we could play,
Is there something that you want,
But you're too shy to say.
How do I turn you on,
Turn you on to me.

Oh, I could take you a way,
A million miles from here,
When I'm getting close baby say,
With a whisper in my ear.
How to make you mine,
It's secret telling time.

Tell me, how do I turn you on,
Tell me, how do I turn you on,
Maybe there's a game we could play,
Is there something that you want,
But you're too shy to say,
How do I turn you on,
Turn you on to me.

Just between you and me,
I'm a little nervous too,
But just beyond our wildest dreams,
It's waiting for me, and it's waiting for you.

Oh, oh, oh, maybe there's a game we can play,
Is there something that you want, but you're too shy to say,
How do I turn you on,
Turn you on to me.
(Repeat last line and fade) _


----------



## kwillia

*Hubba Hubba...*

Thanks to my Wawa music man... I'm now in Ronnie Milsap heaven... what a sexy song...
_
Snap your finger-ers
I'll come runnin'
Back to you-ou-ou-ou-ou
On bended knee-ee-ee-ee
Snap your finger-ers
I-I-I'll come runnin'
I-I'll be true-ue-ue-ue
Take a chance on me-ee

Let your light turn gree-een
Baby, I've gotta know-ow-ow
Give me some kind of clue-ue-ue
Should I stay-ay or go-o-o
Let me love you like the lover-er
That you used to know
Turn the key and let me i-i-i-in 
Through that same old door-oor

Oh I had it, but I lost it
Now I've got a broken heart to me-end 
But I don't care what the cost is
I've got to find my way back i-in

So you just snap your finger-ers
Baby, I-I-I'll come runnin'
I'll do anythi-i-i-ing 
To get back agai-ain

Oh-oh... I had it (I had it)
Oh but I've lost it (I lost it)
Now I've got a broken heart to mend (heart to mend)
Baby listen, I don't care what the cost is
I've got to find my way-ay back in

So you just snap your finger-ers
And baby I-I-I'll come runnin' 
I'll do anythi-i-i-ing
To get back again..., yeah! 
_


----------



## kwillia

_Without you in my life every night seemed like a lifetime.

The clock on the wall never seemed to move at all
Or was it just my mind.
Now with you here in my arms, I wanna make it last
But the time is flying by and the morning's coming fast.

Chorus:
Where do the nights go, when I'm with you
Where do the nights go, when I wanna kiss you and hold you tight
Is this what love feels like?Your heart beats like thunder
Every moment you wonder, where do the nights go?
Where do the nights, where do the nights go?

--- Instrumental ---

If I had a time machine, I'd make the daylight seem like fleeting
moments
And every single night would be exactly like the night that we spent
But it won't be long until I'm alone with my desire
'Cause the stars are going out and my heart is still on fire,
Tell me where do the nights go, when I'm with you
Where do the nights go, where do the nights,
Where do the nights go?

--- Instrumental ---

Chorus:
Where do the nights go, when I'm with you
Where do the nights go, when I wanna kiss you and hold you tight
Is this what love feels like?Your heart beats like thunder
Every moment you wonder, where do the nights go?
Where do the nights, where do the nights go?

Now with you here in my arms, I wanna make it last
But the time is flying by and the morning's coming fast, tell me.

Chorus:
Where do the nights go, when I'm with you
Where do the nights go, when I wanna kiss you and hold you tight
Is this what love feels like?Your heart beats like thunder
Every moment you wonder, where do the nights go?
Where do the nights, where do the nights go?

Tell me where do the nights go.
Tell me where do the nights go.
Tell me where do the nights go... 
_


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I love Jim Reeves!!!
> 
> Bimbo, Bimbo, where ya gonna go-e-o
> Bimbo, Bimbo, whatcha gonna do-e-o
> Bimbo, Bimbo, does your mommy know
> That you're goin' down the road to see a little girleo.
> 
> Bimbo is a little boy who's got a million friends,
> And every time he passes by, they all invite him in.
> He'll clap his hands and sing and dance, and talk his baby talk,
> With a hole in his pants and his knees a-stickin' out,
> he's just big enough to walk.
> 
> Bimbo, Bimbo, where ya gonna go-e-o
> Bimbo, Bimbo, whatcha gonna do-e-o
> Bimbo, Bimbo, does your mommy know
> That you're goin' down the road to see a little girleo.
> 
> Bimbo's got two big blue eyes that light up like a star,
> And the way to light them up is to buy him candy bars.
> Crackerjacks and bubblegum will start his day off right,
> All the girlies follow him just a-beggin' him for a bite.
> 
> Bimbo, Bimbo, candy on your face-e-o,
> Bimbo, Bimbo, chewin' on your gum-e-o.
> Bimbo, Bimbo, when you gonna grow
> Everybody loves you, little baby Bimbo.
> 
> You never catch him sittin' still, he's just the rovin' kind,
> Altho' he's just a little boy, he's got a grown-up mind.
> He's always got a shaggy dog a-pullin' at his clothes,
> And everybody calls to him as down the street he goes.
> 
> Bimbo, Bimbo, where ya gonna go-e-o
> Bimbo, Bimbo, whatcha gonna do-e-o
> Bimbo, Bimbo, does your mommy know
> That you're goin' down the road to see a little girl-e-o



First song on disc 2...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> First song on disc 2...



  I used to sing this to my oldest son.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I used to sing this to my oldest son.


I think I'll try singing it to my first born when I tuck him in tonight... I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## kwillia

Just listening to this for the first time ever... I'm in tears...  the "but you love me, daddy" part is sung as if being sung by a child.

Your five year old face
Is a dirty disgrace
But you love me, daddy.

You scatter your toys
And you make to much noise
But you love me, daddy.

You know little lad
You can be pretty bad
But you love me, daddy.

You wake me at dawn
When I want to sleep on
But you love me, daddy.

Now you eat the cookies
When I tell you, no
But you love me, daddy
'Cause you tell me so.

Your so hard to scold
'Cause your my five year old
Because you love me, daddy.

--- Instrumental ---

When I dress you up
You go play with the pup
But you love me, daddy.

When I use the phone
You won't leave me alone
But you love me, daddy.

You make sister wail
Pulling her pony tail
But you love me, daddy.

You scratch up the floor
And you write on the door
But you love me, daddy.

you ask foolish question
Now, you know that true
But you love me, daddy
Now you know that you do.

Your so hard to scold
'Cause you're my five year old
Because you love me, daddy...


----------



## tomchamp

The Forecast Calls For Pain
From - Midnight Stroll 
Coffee for my breakfast
Shot of whiskey on the side
It's a dark and dreary morning
With the clouds covering up the sky

Chorus:
The forecast calls for pain
The forecast calls for pain
My baby's turning cold
And the forecast calls for pain

We stayed up all night talking
She's grown restless she confessed
She says there's no one new
But deep down I know that's next

Chorus

She says she tried and tried yes she has
But slowly her love has died
I can see that deep down inside she's changed
The forecast calls for pain
The forecast calls for pain
The forecast calls for pain
Yeah, yeah, yeah

I can hear approaching thunder
I can feel chills run up my spine
I've seen love freeze before
And I know I'm on borrowed time

Chorus

I can feel the thunder
I can see the lightning
I can feel the pain
Oh, it's gonna rain

Chorus
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Just listening to this for the first time ever... I'm in tears...  the "but you love me, daddy" part is sung as if being sung by a child.
> 
> Your five year old face
> Is a dirty disgrace
> But you love me, daddy.
> 
> You scatter your toys
> And you make to much noise
> But you love me, daddy.
> 
> You know little lad
> You can be pretty bad
> But you love me, daddy.
> 
> You wake me at dawn
> When I want to sleep on
> But you love me, daddy.
> 
> Now you eat the cookies
> When I tell you, no
> But you love me, daddy
> 'Cause you tell me so.
> 
> Your so hard to scold
> 'Cause your my five year old
> Because you love me, daddy.
> 
> --- Instrumental ---
> 
> When I dress you up
> You go play with the pup
> But you love me, daddy.
> 
> When I use the phone
> You won't leave me alone
> But you love me, daddy.
> 
> You make sister wail
> Pulling her pony tail
> But you love me, daddy.
> 
> You scratch up the floor
> And you write on the door
> But you love me, daddy.
> 
> you ask foolish question
> Now, you know that true
> But you love me, daddy
> Now you know that you do.
> 
> Your so hard to scold
> 'Cause you're my five year old
> Because you love me, daddy...




awwww..who sings it?


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> awwww..who sings it?


Jim Reeves...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Jim Reeves...



track 2 please...


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> track 2 please...


I'm gonna make you copies of both CDs...


----------



## kwillia

Sigh...

Oh, how I miss you tonight
Miss you when lights are low
Oh, how I need you tonight
More than you'll ever know.

Each moment that we're apart
You're never out of my heart
I'd rather be lonely and wait
for you only sweetheart.

How I miss you tonight.

Each moment that we're apart
You're never out of my heart
I'd rather be lonely and wait
for you only sweetheart.

(Oh, how I miss you.)...


----------



## jazz lady

*the hauntingly beautiful voice of Sarah McLachlan...*

Heaven bend to take my hand
And lead me through the fire
Be the long awaited answer
To a long and painful fight
Truth be told I tried my best
But somewhere along the way
I got caught up in all there was to offer
And the cost was so much more than I could bear

Though I've tried I've fallen
I have sunk so low
I've messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here and
Tell me I told you so

We all begin with good intent
When love was raw and young
We believe that we can change ourselves
The past can be undone
But we carry on our back the burden time always reveals
In the lonely light of morning
In the wound that would not heal
It's the bitter taste of losing everything
I've held so dear

I've fallen
I have sunk so low
I've messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here and
Tell me I told you so

Heaven bend to take my hand
With no where left to turn
I'm lost to those I thought were friends
To everyone I know
Oh they turn their heads embarrassed
Pretend that they don't see
That it's one missed step, one slip before you know it
And there doesn't seem a way to be redeemed

Though I've tried I've fallen
I have sunk so low
I've messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here and
Tell me I told you so

I've messed up
Better I should know
Don't come round here and
Tell me I told you so


----------



## jazz lady

*another from sarah...*

Would your love in all its finery
Tear at the darkness all around me
Until I can breathe again
Until I can believe again

'Cause I'm a train wreck waiting to happen
Waiting for someone to come pick me up off the tracks
A wild fire born of frustration
Born of the one love that gets me so high
I've no fear at all

Would your eyes like midnight fireflies
Light up the trenches where my heart lies
Until I can see again
To find my way back again

'Cause I'm a train wreck waiting to happen
Waiting for someone to come pick me up off the tracks
A wild fire born of frustration
Born of the one love that gets me so high
I've no fear at all

To fall so deep into you
Lose myself completely
In your sweet embrace
All my pain's erased

From your mouth it's all that I wish
The mercy of your lips just one kiss
Until I can breathe again
Until I can sing again

'Cause I'm a train wreck waiting to happen
Waiting for someone to come pick me up off the tracks
A wild fire born of frustration
Born of the one love that gets me so high
I've no fear at all

To fall so deep into you
Lose myself completely
In your sweet embrace
All my pain's erased


----------



## jazz lady

*Jazz great Shirley Horn dead at 71...*

Another beautiful voice silenced 

I am not such a clever one about the latest fads
I admit I was never one adored by local lads
Not that I ever tried to be a saint
I’m the type that they classify as quaint

I’m old fashioned, I love the moonlight
I love the old fashioned things
The sound of rain upon a window pane
The starry song that April sings
This years fancies are passing fancies
But sighing sighs, holding hands
These my heart understands

I’m old fashioned but I don’t mind it
That’s how I want to be
As long as you agree
To stay old fashioned with me.

(Orchestral Interlude)

I’m old fashioned but I don’t mind it
That’s how I want to be
As long as you agree
To stay old fashioned with me.



And probably her best known song...

No complaints and no regrets
I still believe in chasing dreams and placing bets
but I had learn that all you give is all you get
so give it all you got

I had my share I drag my field
and even though I'm satisfy I always still
to see what's done on other road behind the hill
and do it all again

So here's to life
and every joy it brings
so here's to life
to dreamers and their dreams

Honey, all the times just climes
a love can go from more hellos to sad goodbyes
and live you with the memories you memorized
to keep your winters warm

There is no yes in yesterday
and who knows what tomorrow brings or takes away
as long as I'm still in the game I want to play
for last, for life, for love

So here's to life
and every joy it brings
here's to life
to dreamers and their dreams

may all your storms be weathered
and all that's good get better
here's to life, here's to love, here's to you

may all your storms be weathered
and all that's good get better
here's to life, here's to love, here's to you


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Another beautiful voice silenced


"I've tried to keep things as level as possible through this whole thing -- I'm cool. I know what I have to do: I'm never going to give up the piano, I'm never going to stop singing till God says, 'I called your number.' I didn't panic, because I have so much love for what I do."


Amen! 

Enjoy your journey


----------



## Agee

*Shirley*

*did a version of a Ray Charles classic.*

*You Don't Know Me*

You give your hand to me
And then you say, "Hello."
And I can hardly speak,
My heart is beating so.
And anyone can tell
You think you know me well.
Well, you don't know me.
(no you don't know me)

No you don't know the one
Who dreams of you at night;
And longs to kiss your lips
And longs to hold you tight
Oh I'm just a friend.
That's all I've ever been.
Cause you don't know me.
(no you don't know me)

For I never knew the art of making love,
Though my heart aches with love for you.
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by.
A chance that you might love me too.
(love me too)

You give your hand to me,
And then you say, "Goodbye."
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy
Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me

(For I never knew the art of making love, )
(Though my heart aches with love for you. )
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by.
A chance that you might love me too.
(love me too)

Oh, you give your hand to me,
And then you say, "Goodbye."
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy
Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me
(you don't love me, you don't know me)


----------



## virgovictoria

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *did a version of a Ray Charles classic.*
> 
> *You Don't Know Me*
> 
> You give your hand to me
> And then you say, "Hello."
> And I can hardly speak,
> My heart is beating so.
> And anyone can tell
> You think you know me well.
> Well, you don't know me.
> (no you don't know me)



One of the few songs that welcomes an earworm...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "I've tried to keep things as level as possible through this whole thing -- I'm cool. I know what I have to do: I'm never going to give up the piano, I'm never going to stop singing till God says, 'I called your number.' I didn't panic, because I have so much love for what I do."



  That's all you can wish for out of life, isn't it?  



> did a version of a Ray Charles classic.
> 
> You Don't Know Me
> 
> You give your hand to me
> And then you say, "Hello."
> And I can hardly speak,
> My heart is beating so.
> And anyone can tell
> You think you know me well.
> Well, you don't know me.
> (no you don't know me)



One of my all-time favorite songs.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said "you know you always have the
> Lord by your side"
> 
> And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
> Twenty red lights in his honor
> Thank you Jesus, thank you lord
> 
> I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
> And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
> Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
> Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
> A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
> Was a girl with far away eyes
> 
> So if you're down on your luck
> And you can't harmonize
> Find a girl with far away
> And if you're downright disgusted
> And life ain't worth a dime
> Get a girl with far away eyes
> 
> Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
> 10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
> Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
> And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
> Dreams would come true
> So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
> Well, you know what kind of eyes she got
> 
> So if you're down on your luck
> I know you all sympathize
> Find a girl with far away eyes
> And if you're downright disgusted
> And life ain't worth a dime
> Get a girl with far away eyes


500 th page of this thread!

 RR


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> 500 th page of this thread!
> 
> RR


----------



## RoseRed

With the heartbreak open
So much you can't hide
Put on a little makeup, makeup
Make sure they get your good side, good side

If the words un[Spoken]
Get stuck in your throat
Send a treasure token, token
Write it on a pound note, pound note

Goody two, goody two
Goody, goody two shoes
Goody two, goody two
Goody, goody two shoes
Don't drink, don't smoke
What do you do
Don't drink, don't smoke
What do you do
Subtle innuends follow
There must be something inside

We don't follow fashion
That would be a joke
You know we're going to set them, set them
So everyone can take note, take note

When they saw you kneeling
Crying words that you mean
Opening their eyeballs, eyeballs
Pretending that you're Al Green, Al Green

Goody two, goody two
Goody, goody two shoes
Goody two, goody two
Goody, goody two shoes
Don't drink, don't smoke
What do you do
Don't drink, don't smoke
What do you do
Subtle innuends follow
There must be something inside

No one's gonna tell me
What's wrong or what's right
Or tell me who to eat with, sleep with
Or that I've won the big fight, big fight

Look out or they'll tell you
You're a Superstar
Two weeks and you're an all time legend
I think the games have gone much too far

If the words un[Spoken]
Get stuck in your throat
Send a treasure token, token
Write it on a pound note, pound note

Don't drink, don't smoke
What do you do
Don't drink, don't smoke
What do you do
Subtle innuends follow
Must be something inside

Don't drink, don't smoke
What do you do
Don't drink, don't smoke
What do you do
Subtle innuends follow
Must be something inside


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Goody two, goody two
> Goody, goody two shoes
> Goody two, goody two
> Goody, goody two shoes
> Don't drink, don't smoke
> What do you do
> Don't drink, don't smoke
> What do you do
> Subtle innuends follow
> There must be something inside



  I have this album.  Why the heck I thought Adam Ant was so hot is beyond me.


----------



## jazz lady

*Listening to Bette Midler tonight...*

There are places I remember
all my life, though some have changed.
Some forever, not for better.
And some have gone, and some remain.

All these places have their moments
with lovers and friends I still can't recall.
Some are dead and some are living.
In my life I love them all.

But of all these friends and lovers,
there is no one compares with you.
And these memories lose their meaning
when I think of love as something new.

Though I know I'll never ever lose affection
for people and things that went before,
I know I'll often stop and think about them.
In my life I love you more.

Though I know I'll never ever lose affection
for people and things that went before,
I know I'll often stop and think of them.
But in my life I loved you more.
I love you more.
I love you more.


----------



## jazz lady

Ohhhh, oh, oh, oh, ohhh.
It must have been cold there in my shadow,
to never have sunlight on your face.
You were content to let me shine, that's your way.
You always walked a step behind.

So I was the one with all the glory,
while you were the one with all the strain.
A beautiful face without a name for so long.
A beautiful smile to hide the pain.

Did you ever know that you're my hero,
and everything I would like to be?
I can fly higher than an eagle,
for you are the wind beneath my wings.

It might have appeared to go unnoticed,
but I've got it all here in my heart.
I want you to know I know the truth, of course I know it.
I would be nothing without you.

Did you ever know that you're my hero?
You're everything I wish I could be.
I could fly higher than an eagle,
for you are the wind beneath my wings.

Did I ever tell you you're my hero?
You're everything, everything I wish I could be.
Oh, and I, I could fly higher than an eagle,
for you are the wind beneath my wings,
'cause you are the wind beneath my wings.

Oh, the wind beneath my wings.
You, you, you, you are the wind beneath my wings.
Fly, fly, fly away. You let me fly so high.
Oh, you, you, you, the wind beneath my wings.
Oh, you, you, you, the wind beneath my wings.

Fly, fly, fly high against the sky,
so high I almost touch the sky.
Thank you, thank you,
thank God for you, the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## jazz lady

Oh, you got to have friends,
the feeling's oh so strong.
You got to have friends
to make that day last long.
Had some friends, but they're gone,
somethin' came and took them away,
and from the dusk 'til the dawn
here's where I will stay.

Standing at the end of the road, boys,
waitin' for my new friends to come.
I don't care if I'm hungry or cold, freezing.
I got to get me some.

'Cause you got to have friends.
Ba, ba, ba, ba, ba, ba, ba, ba.
Friends.
"Oh, that's the favorite part of my voice, you know.
I really like to get up. Hm."
Oh, friends.
"Thank you."
Oh, friends, friends, friends, friends.
I had some firends, oh, but they're all gone, gone.
Somethin' took 'em away,
and from the dusk 'til the dawn
here is where I'm gonna stay, you know, oh.

Standing at the end of a real long road, Jack,
and I'm waitin' for those new friends to come,
and I don't care if I'm jungry or freezing, freezing cold.
You gotta, you gotta get me some.

'Cause you gotta have,
"you gotta have friends. I'm telling you. I am speaking 'cause I know. 
It's going too fast. We're all going too fast! 
I'm trying to tell you to slow down! 
They're hard to come by! Those friends are hard to come by! 
I didn't have many friends, you know. 
But, things are getting better now. 
And I think it's gonna be okay, 'cause I have a couple now."

Friends,
you gotta, you gotta, you gotta have friends, friends.
You gotta, you gotta, you gotta have friends, friends.
Oh, friends . . .


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Friends,
> you gotta, you gotta, you gotta have friends, friends.
> You gotta, you gotta, you gotta have friends, friends.
> Oh, friends . . .


 Indeed!


----------



## Agee

*Multiple post alert. Who's counting?*

So, so you think you can tell 
Heaven from Hell, 
Blue skys from pain. 
Can you tell a green field 
From a cold steel rail? 
A smile from a veil? 
Do you think you can tell? 

And did they get you to trade 
Your heros for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees? 
Hot air for a cool breeze? 
Cold comfort for change? 
And did you exchange 
A walk on part in the war 
For a lead role in a cage? 

How I wish, how I wish you were here. 
We're just two lost souls 
Swimming in a fish bowl, 
Year after year, 
Running over the same old ground. 
What have we found? 
The same old fears. 
Wish you were here.


----------



## Agee

*Mr. Williams*

Say hey, good lookin’. what ya got cookin’? 
How’s about cooking somethin’ up with me? 
Hey, sweet baby. don’t you think maybe,
We can find us a brand new recipe? 

I got a hot rod ford, and a two dollar bill;
And I know a spot right over the hill.
There’s soda pop and the dancing’s free
So if you wanna have fun, come along with me.

Hey, good lookin’. what ya got cookin’? 
How’s about cooking somethin’ up with me? 

Instrumental:

I’m free and ready, so we can go steady.
How’s about saving all your time for me? 
No more lookin’. i know I been cookin’.
How’s about keepin’ steady company? 

I’m gonna throw my date book over the fence,
And buy me one for five or ten cents
I’ll keep it ’till it’s covered with age
’cause I’m writin’ your name down on every page.

Say hey, good lookin’. what ya got cookin’? 
How’s about cooking somethin’ up with me?


----------



## Agee

*Roxy Music*

T´ain´t no big thing
To wait for the bell to ring
T´ain´t no big thing
The toll of the bell
Aggravated - spare for days
I troll downtown the red light place
Jump up bubble up - what´s in store
Love is the drug and I need to score
Showing out, showing out, hit and run
Boy meets girl where beat goes on
Stitched up tight, can´t shake free
Love is the drug, got a hook on me
Oh oh catch that buzz
Love is the drug i´m thinking of
Oh oh can´t you see
Love is the drug for me
Late that night I park my car
Stake my place in the singles bar
Face to face, toe to toe
Heart to heart as we hit the floor
Lumber up, limbo down
The locked embrace, the stumble round
I say go, she say yes
Dim the lights, you can guess the rest
Oh oh catch that buzz
Love is the drug i´m thinking of
Oh oh can´t you see
Love is the drug, got a hook in me
Oh oh catch that buzz
Love is the drug i´m thinking of
Oh oh can´t you see
Love is the drug for me


----------



## Agee

*The tramp*

So you think your schooling’s phoney
I guess it’s hard not to agree
You say it all depends on money
And who is in your family tree
Right, you’re bloody well right
You know you got a right to say
Right, you’re bloody well right
You know you got a right to say
Ha-ha you’re bloody well right
You know you’re right to say
Yeah-yeah you’re bloody well right
You know you’re right to say
Me, I don’t care anyway!
Write your problems down in detail
Take them to a higher place
You’ve had your cry - no, I should say wail
In the meantime hush your face
Right, quite right, you’re bloody well right... etc.


----------



## jazz lady

*Cream...*

They call it stormy Monday, yes but Tuesday's just as bad.
They call it stormy Monday, yes but Tuesday's just as bad.
Wednesday's even worse; Thursday's awful sad.

The eagle flies on Friday, Saturday I go out to play.
The eagle flies on Friday, but Saturday I go out to play.
Sunday I go to church where I kneel down and pray.

And I say, "Lord have mercy, Lord have mercy on me.
Lord have mercy, Lord have mercy on me.
Just trying to find my baby, won't you please send him on back to me."

The eagle flies on Friday, on Saturday I go out to play.
The eagle flies on Friday, on Saturday I go out to play.
Sunday I go to church, where I kneel down, Lord and I pray.

Then I say, "Lord have mercy, won't you please have mercy on me.
Lord, oh Lord have mercy, yeah, won't you please, please have mercy on me.
I'm just a-lookin' for my sweet babe, so won't you please send him home, send him on home to me."


----------



## jazz lady

Born under a bad sign.
I've been down since I began to crawl.
If it wasn't for bad luck,
I wouldn't have no luck at all.

Bad luck and trouble's my only friend,
I've been down ever since I was ten.

Born under a bad sign.
I've been down since I began to crawl.
If it wasn't for bad luck,
I wouldn't have no luck at all.

You know, wine and women is all I crave.
A big bad woman's gonna carry me to my grave.

Born under a bad sign.
I've been down since I began to crawl.
If it wasn't for bad luck,
I wouldn't have no luck at all.

Bad luck and trouble's been my only friend,
I've been down ever since I was ten.

Born under a bad sign.
I've been down since I began to crawl.
If it wasn't for bad luck,
I wouldn't have no luck.
If it wasn't for real bad luck,
I wouldn't have no luck at all.

Born under a bad sign.
Born under a bad sign.


----------



## jazz lady

It's gettin' near dawn,
When lights close their tired eyes.
I'll soon be with you my love,
To give you my dawn surprise.
I'll be with you darling soon,
I'll be with you when the stars start falling.

I've been waiting so long
To be where I'm going
In the sunshine of your love.

I'm with you my love,
The light's shinin' through on you.
Yes, I'm with you my love,
It's the morning and just we two.
I'll stay with you darling now,
I'll stay with you till my seeds are all dried up.

I've been waiting so long
To be where I'm going
In the sunshine of your love.


----------



## jazz lady

*listening to Carole King now...*

Wanting you the way I do
I only want to be with you
And I would go to the ends of the earth
'Cause, darling, to me that's what you're worth

Where you lead, I will follow
Anywhere that you tell me to
If you need, you need me to be with you
I will follow where you lead

If you're out on the road
Feeling lonely and so cold
All you have to do is call my name
And I'll be there on the next train

Where you lead, I will follow
Anywhere that you tell me to
If you need, you need me to be with you
I will follow where you lead

I always wanted a real home with flowers on the window sill
But if you want to live in New York City, honey, you know I will
I never thought I could get satisfaction from just one man
But, if anyone could keep me happy, you're the one who can

And where you lead, I will follow
Anywhere that you tell me to
If you need, you need me to be with you
I will follow where you lead


----------



## jazz lady

Lift me, won't you lift me above the old routine
Make it nice, play it clean, Jazzman

When the Jazzman's testifyin'
A faithless man believes
He can sing you into paradise
Or bring you to your knees
It's a gospel kind of feelin'
A touch of Georgia slide
A song of pure revival
And a style that's sanctified

Jazzman, take my blues away
Make my pain the same as yours
With every change you play
Jazzman, oh, Jazzman

When the Jazzman's signifyin'
And the band is windin' low
It's the late night side of morning
In the darkness of his soul
He can fill a room with sadness
As he fills his horn with tears
He can cry like a fallen angel
When risin' time is near

Jazzman, take my blues away
Make my pain the same as yours
With every change you play

Oh, lift me, won't you lift me with every turnaround
Play it sweetly, take me down, oh, Jazzman


----------



## jazz lady

Lookin' out on the morning rain
I used to feel uninspired
And when I knew I had to face another day
Lord, it made me feel so tired

Before the day I met you, life was so unkind
But your love was the key to my peace of mind

'Cause you make me feel
You make me feel
You make me feel like
A natural woman

When my soul was in the lost-and-found
You came along to claim it
I didn't know just what was wrong with me
Till your kiss helped me name it

Now I'm no longer doubtful of what I'm living for
'Cause if I make you happy I don't need to do more

You make me feel
You make me feel
You make me feel like
A natural woman

Oh, baby, what you've done to me
You make me feel so good inside
And I just want to be close to you
You make me feel so alive

You make me feel
You make me feel
You make me feel like
A natural woman


----------



## jazz lady

I was just leaving - the night was winding down
You touched my shoulder and I turned around
Here we are - the hardest part is done
And all that's left is loving you forever

My heart stopped beating - I couldn't let it show
You were as unexpected as roses in the snow
Just like that I knew you were the one
Now all that's left is loving you forever

In this world we're lucky if we find
A spark that sparks one time
Like when we are together

And in that moment, it happened so fast
My prayers were answered - I found love at last
Take my hand - our life has begun
And all that's left is loving you forever
Here we are - the hardest part is done
And all that's left is loving you forever


----------



## Agee

*J Lady*

Sweet tunes!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sweet tunes!



Thank you!    I was so relaxed after taking a long, hot bath and had just picked up Carole King's latest album, it seemed just right to listen to her.  

Time for me to turn into a pumpkin, though.  Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## cattitude

Making a living the old, hard way.
Taking and giving my day by day.
I dig the snow and the rai nand the bright sunshine.
I'm draggin' the line (draggin' the line).
My dog Sam eats purple flowers.
We ain't got much, but what we've got's ours.
We dig snow and the rain and the bright sunshine.
Draggin' the line (draggin the line).
I feel fine.
I'm talking about peace of mind.
I'm gonna take my time.
I'm getting to good times.
Draggin' the line (draggin the line).
Loving a free and feeling spirit.
Hugging a tree when you get near it.
Digging the snow and the rain and the bright sunshine.
I'm draggin' the line (draggin the line).
Draggin' the line (draggin' the line).
I feel fine.
I'm talking about peace of mind.
I'm gonna take my time.
I'm getting to good times.
Draggin' the line (draggin the line).


----------



## jazz lady

*the queen of soul...Aretha...*

Think (think) think (think) think (think)
think (think) think (think) think (think)

You better think (think) think about what you're trying to do to me
Yeah, think (think, think), let your mind go, let yourself be free

Let's go back, let's go back, let's go way on back when
I didn't even know you, you came to me and too much you wouldn't take
I ain't no psychiatrist, I ain't no doctor with degree
It don't take too much high IQ's to see what you're doing to me

You better think (think) think about what you're trying to do to me
Yeah, think (think, think), let your mind go, let yourself be free

Oh freedom (freedom), freedom (freedom), freedom, yeah freedom
Freedom (freedom), freedom (freedom), freedom, ooh freedom

There ain't nothing you could ask I could answer you but I won't (I won't)
I was gonna change, but I'm not, to keep doing things I don't

You better think (think) think about what you're trying to do to me
Yeah, think (think, think), let your mind go, let yourself be free

People walking around everyday, playing games that they can score
And I ain't gonna be the loser my way, ah, be careful you don't lose yours

You better think (think) think about what you're trying to do to me
Yeah, think (think, think), let your mind go, let yourself be free

You need me (need me) and I need you (don't you know)
Without each other there ain't nothing people can do

Oh freedom (freedom), freedom (freedom), freedom, yeah freedom
Freedom (freedom), freedom (freedom), freedom, ooh freedom

There ain't nothing you could ask I could answer you but I won't (I won't)
I was gonna change, but I'm not, if you're doing things I don't

You better think (think) think about what you're trying to do to me
Yeah, think (think, think), let your mind go, let yourself be free

You need me (need me) and I need you (don't you know)
Without each other there ain't nothing people can do

(Think about - ah me, think about - ah me,
think about - ah me, think about it)
(Think about - ah me, think about - ah me,
think about - ah me, think about it)
(Think about - ah me, think about - ah me,
think about - ah me, think about it)
(Think about - ah me, think about - ah me,
think about - ah me, think about it)
You had better stop and think before you think, think!!


----------



## morganj614

*Inxs*

Well you know just what you do to me
The way you move soft and slippery
Cut the night just like a razor
Rarely talk and that's the danger

It's the one thing
You are my thing

You know your voice is a love song
It's a cat call from the past
There's no ice in your lover's walk
You don't look twice cause you move so fast

It's the one thing
You are my thing

You've got a dozen men behind you
You've got dead flowers on the floor
You're too pretty in the daylight
It keeps them coming back for more

It's the one thing
You are my thing

It's the one thing
You are my thing

It's the one thing
You are my thing


----------



## kwillia

My favorite Inxs song...

*Don't ask me
What you know is true
Don't have to tell you
I love your precious heart

I
I was standing
You were there
Two worlds collided
And they could never tear us apart

We could live
For a thousand years
But if I hurt you
I'd make wine from your tears

I told you
That we could fly
'Cause we all have wings
But some of us don't know why

I
I was standing
You were there
Two worlds collided
And they could never ever tear us apart
*


----------



## cattitude

Didn't I make you feel, oh baby, like you were the only one
Baby didn't I give you nearly everything that a woman possibly can
Honey you know that I did
Cos each time I tell myself that I, I think I've had enough
Oh, I am gonna show you baby, that a woman can be tough

I want you to come on, come on, come on, come on
And take it, take another little piece of my heart now baby
Break it, break another little bit of my heart now darling
Yeah, have a, have another little piece of my heart now baby
Cos you know you got it and it makes you feel good
Yes it does

Yeah you're out on the street, babe you're looking good
Deep down in your heart, you know that it ain't right
No, no
Cos you never never never hear me when I cry out at night
Honey I cry all the time
And each time I tell myself that I can stand the pain
Oh you take me in your arms, I sing it once again

I want you to come on, come on, come on, come on
And take it, take another little piece of my heart now baby
Break it, break another little bit of my heart now darling, yeah
Have a, have another little piece of my heart now baby
Cos you know you got it, it makes you feel --
It makes you feel so good
Babe makes you feel so, it makes you wow
You know sometimes it makes you feel so... good

Come on, come on, come on, come on
And take it, take another little piece of my heart now baby
Break it, break another little bit of my heart now darling
Darling yeah, have a, have another little piece of my heart now baby
Cos you know you got it, wow hey-yeah

Take another little piece of my
Another little piece of my heart baby
Break it, break another little bit of my heart now, oh now
Have a, have another little piece of my heart now baby
Cos you know you got it, it makes you feel --
Baby if it makes you feel so good, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*Sheryl Crow...*

Good is good and bad is bad
You don’t know which one you had
She put your books out on the sidewalk
Now they’re blowing ‘round
They won’t help you when you’re down

Love’s on your list of things to do
To bring your good luck back to you
And if you think that everything’s unfair
Would you care if you’re the last one standing there

And every time you hear the rolling thunder
You turn around before the lightning strikes
And does it ever make you stop and wonder
If all your good times pass you by

I don’t hold no mystery
But I can show you how to turn the key
Cause all I know is where I started
So downhearted
And that’s not where you want to be

And every time you hear the rolling thunder
You turn around before the lightning strikes
And you could find a rock to crawl right under
If all your good times pass you by

When the day is done
And the world is sleeping
And the moon is on its way to rise
When your friends are gone
You thought were so worth keeping
You feel you don’t belong
And you don’t know why

And every time you hear the rolling thunder
You turn around before the lightning strikes
And does it ever make you stop and wonder
If all your good times pass you by

When the day is done
And the world is sleeping
And the moon is on its way to rise
When your friends are gone
You thought were so worth keeping
You feel you don’t belong
Neither do I


----------



## jazz lady

*3 Doors Down...*

It's down to this 
I've got to make this life make sense 
Can anyone tell what I've done 
I miss the life 
I miss the colors of the world 
Can anyone tell where I am 

‘Cause now again I found myself so far down 
Away from the sun that shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down away from the sun again 
Away from the sun again 

I'm over this 
I'm tired of living in the dark 
Can anyone see me down here 
The feeling's gone 
There's nothing left to lift me up 
Back into the world I know 

‘Cause now again I found myself so far down 
Away from the sun that shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me 
To find my way back into the arms 
that care about the ones like me 
I'm so far down away from the sun again 
Oh no yeah 

It's down to this 
I've got to make this life make sense 
Now I can't tell what I've done 
Now again I found myself away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me 

Cause now again I found myself so far down 
Away from the sun that shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me 
To find my way back into the arms 
that care about the ones like me 
I'm so far down away from the sun again 
Oh no yeah I'm gone


----------



## jazz lady

*Rob Thomas...*

Don't you wanna go for a ride
Just keep your hands inside
And make the most out of life
Now don't you take it for granted

Life is like a mean machine
It made a mess outta me
It left me caught between
Like an angry dream I was stranded

And I'm steady but I'm starting to shake
And I don't know how much more I can take

This is it now
Everybody get down
This is all I can take
This is how a heart breaks
You take a hit now you feel it break down
Make you stay wide awake
This is how a heart breaks

Don't you wanna go for a ride
Down to the other side
Feels so good you could cry
Now won't you do what I told you
I remember when you used to be shy
Yeah, once we were so fine
You and I why you gotta make it so hard on me

And I'm sorry but it's not a mistake
And I'm running but you're getting away

You're not the best thing that I knew
Never was never cared too much
For all this hanging around
It's just the same thing all the time
Never get what I want
Never get too close to the end of the line
You're just the same thing that I knew back before the time
When I was only for you


----------



## jazz lady

*Seether...*

I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph; I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m open
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel light when you’re gone away

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There’s so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m open 
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel right when you’re gone away

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m open
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel light when you’re gone away


----------



## cattitude

The kids in Bristol are sharp as a pistol
When they do the Bristol Stomp
Really somethin when they join in jumpin
When they do the Bristol Stomp

Whoa, whoa they start spinnin every Friday night
They dance the greatest and they do it right
Well, it's the latest it's the greatest sight to see

The kids in Bristol are sharp as a pistol
(Whoa, oh, oh)
When they do the Bristol Stomp
(Whoa, oh, oh)
Really somethin when they join in jumpin
(Ah-ah-ah, whoa)
When they do the Bristol Stomp

Whoa, whoa it started in Bristol at a dee jay hop
They hollered and whistled never wanted to stop
We pony and twisted and we rocked with Daddy G

The kids in Bristol are sharp as a pistol
When they do the Bristol Stomp
(Whoa, oh, oh)
Really somethin when they join in jumpin
(Ah-ah-ah)
When they do the Bristol Stomp

(Duh-duh-doo)
It's got that groovy beat
That makes you stomp your feet
Come along and try
Gonna feel fine
And once you dance with me
You'll fall in love you see
The Bristol Stomp will make you mine
All mine

The stars are spinnin every Friday night
They dance the greatest if they do it right
But it's the latest it's the greatest sight to see

The kids in Bristol are sharp as a pistol
When they do the Bristol Stomp
(Whoa, oh, oh)
Really somethin when they join in jumpin
When they do the Bristol Stomp

It started in Bristol at a dee jay hop
They hollered and whistled
Never wanted to stop
We pony and twisted
And we rocked with Daddy G

The kids in Bristol are sharp as a pistol
When they do the Bristol Stomp
(Whoa)
Really somethin when they join in jumpin
(Ah-ah-ah)
When they do the Bristol Stomp

Feel so fine
Oh, got to say, please, mine
I'm talkin (when they do the Bristol Stomp)
Mine baby (kids in Bristol...)


----------



## jazz lady

I was working in the lab late one night 
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight 
For my monster from his slab began to rise 
And suddenly to my surprise 


He did the mash 
He did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
He did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
He did the mash 
He did the monster mash 


From my laboratory in the castle east 
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast 
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes 
To get a jolt from my electrodes 


They did the mash 
They did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
They did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
They did the mash 
They did the monster mash 


The zombies were having fun 
The party had just begun 
The guests included Wolf Man 
Dracula and his son 


The scene was rockin', all were digging the sounds 
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds 
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive 
With their vocal group, "The Crypt-Kicker Five" 


They played the mash 
They played the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
They played the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
They played the mash 
They played the monster mash 


Out from his coffin, Drac's voice did ring 
Seems he was troubled by just one thing 
He opened the lid and shook his fist 
And said, "Whatever happened to my Transylvania twist?" 


It's now the mash 
It's now the monster mash 
The monster mash 
And it's a graveyard smash 
It's now the mash 
It's caught on in a flash 
It's now the mash 
It's now the monster mash 


Now everything's cool, Drac's a part of the band 
And my monster mash is the hit of the land 
For you, the living, this mash was meant too 
When you get to my door, tell them Boris sent you 


Then you can mash 
Then you can monster mash 
The monster mash 
And do my graveyard smash 
Then you can mash 
You'll catch on in a flash 
Then you can mash 
Then you can monster mash


----------



## RoseRed

Well I saw the thing comin' out of the sky
It had the one long horn, one big eye.
I commenced to shakin' and I said "ooh-eee"
It looks like a purple people eater to me.

It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater.
(one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)
A one-eyed one-horned, flyin' puple people eater
Sure looks stange to me. (one eye?)

Well he came down to earth and lit in a tree
I said Mr. Purple People Eater don't eat me
I heard him say in a voice so gruff
I wouldn't eat you cuz you're so tough





It was a one-eyed, one-horned flyin' purple people eater
one-eyed, one-horned flyin' purple people eater
one-eyed, one-horned flyin' purple people eater
Sure looks strange to me. (one horn?)

I said Mr. Purple People Eater, what's your line
He said it's eatin' purple people and it sure is fine
But that's not the reason that I came to land
I wanna get a job in a rock and roll band

Well bless my soul, rock and roll, flying purple
people eater. Pidgeon-toed, undergrowed, flyin'
purple people eater (we wear short shorts)
Flyin' purple people eater
sure looks strange to me.

And then he swung from the tree and lit on the
ground. He started to rock, really rockin' around
It was a crazy little ditty with a swingin' tune
(sing aboop boop aboopa lopa lum bam boom)

Well, bless my soul, rock and roll
flyin' purple people eater.
Pigeon-toed, undergrowed, flyin' purple peopleeater.
Flyin' little people eater
Sure looks strange to me. (purple people?)

And then he went on his way, and then what do
you know. I saw him last night on a TV show.
He was blowing it out, a'really knockin' em dead
Playin' rock and roll music through the horn in
his head (clarinet solo) ( Tequila


----------



## kwillia

I'm looking for a song about pajamas, but the ones I keep finding all have dirty lyrics...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> It looks like a purple people eater to me.



My team leader was just looking at a CD with this song on it and said "Purple peter eater."


----------



## jazz lady

Ghostbusters!

If there's something strange in your neighborhood
Who you gonna call?
Ghostbusters!
If there's something weird and it don't look good
Who you gonna call?
Ghostbusters!

I ain't afraid of no ghost
I ain't afraid of no ghost

If you're seeing things running through your head
Who can you call?
Ghostbusters!
An invisible man sleeping in your bed
Oh, who you gonna call?
Ghostbusters!

I ain't afraid of no ghost
I ain't afraid of no ghost

Who you gonna call?
Ghostbusters!
If you're all alone, pick up the phone
And call
Ghostbusters!

I ain't afraid of no ghost
I hear it likes the girls
I ain't afraid of no ghost
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Who you gonna call?
Ghostbusters!
If you've had a dose of a freaky ghost
You'd better call
Ghostbusters!

Let me tell you something
Bustin' makes me feel good

I ain't afraid of no ghost
I ain't afraid of no ghost

Don't get caught alone, oh no
Ghostbusters!
When it comes through your door
Unless you just want some more
I think you better call
Ghostbusters!
Ow!

Who you gonna call
Ghostbusters!
{Repeat to fade}


----------



## morganj614

*Milli Vanilli*

 on the radio 

* I'm in love with you, girl
Cause I have you on my mind
You're the one I think about most everytime
And when you pack a smile in everything you do
Don't you understand, girl, this love is true
Your sophisticated hand knows how to sweeten things
That came like a bruship on your skin
It lightens up my day and that's oh so true
Together we're one, separated we're two
To make you all mine, all mine's my desire
Cause you contain a quality that I admire
You're pretty and simple, you rule my world
So try to understand
I'm in love girl
I'm so in love girl
I'm just in love girl, and this is true

Girl you know it's true, oh, oh, oh
I love you
Yes you know it's true, oh, oh, oh
I love you
Girl you know it's true

My love is for you
Girl you know it's true
My love is for you

It's the same sort of thing girl I can't explain
My emotions start up when I hear your name
Maybe your sweet voice would ring in my ears
Then my lips smile when you are near
Come with your positive emotion
Love making is joy
That's for us too just like girl and a boy
These feelings I got, I often wonder why
So I thought I might discute this, girl, just you and I
Now what you're wearing I don't care as I've said before
No reason that I like you girl, just for what you are
If I said I'd think about it, you rule my world
So try to understand
I'm in love girl
I'm so in love girl
I'm just in love girl and this is true *


----------



## kwillia

*doin'themillivinillishouldshruggingdanceaswespeak*


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> *doin'themillivinillishouldshruggingdanceaswespeak*




 that is all I can see in my head


----------



## vraiblonde

Star Trekkin' across the universe,
On the Starship Enterprise under Captain Kirk.
Star Trekkin' across the universe,
Boldly going forward 'cause we can't find reverse. 

Lt. Uhura, report.
There's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow;
there's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, Jim. 

Analysis, Mr. Spock.
It's life, Jim, but not as we know it, not as we know it, not as we know it;
it's life, Jim, but not as we know it, not as we know it, Captain.


There's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow;
there's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, Jim. 

Star Trekkin' across the universe,
On the Starship Enterprise under Captain Kirk.
Star Trekkin' across the universe,
Boldly going forward, still can't find reverse. 

Medical update, Dr. McCoy.
It's worse than that, he's dead, Jim, dead, Jim, dead, Jim;
it's worse than that, he's dead, Jim, dead, Jim, dead.


It's life, Jim, but not as we know it, not as we know it, not as we know it;
it's life, Jim, but not as we know it, not as we know it, Captain. 

There's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow;
there's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, Jim. 

Starship Captain, James T. Kirk:
Ah! We come in peace, shoot to kill, shoot to kill, shoot to kill;
we come in peace, shoot to kill, shoot to kill, men. 

It's worse than that, he's dead, Jim, dead, Jim, dead, Jim;
it's worse than that, he's dead, Jim, dead, Jim, dead. 

Well, it's life, Jim, but not as we know it, not as we know it, not as we know it;
it's life, Jim, but not as we know it, not as we know it, Captain. 

There's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow;
there's Klingons on the starboard bow, scrape 'em off, Jim. 

Star Trekkin' across the universe,
On the Starship Enterprise under Captain Kirk.
Star Trekkin' across the universe,
Boldly going forward, and things are getting worse! 

Engine Room, Mr. Scott:
Ye cannot change the laws of physics, laws of physics, laws of physics;
ye cannot change the laws of physics, laws of physics, Jim. 

Ah! We come in peace, shoot to kill, shoot to kill, shoot to kill;
we come in peace, shoot to kill; Scotty, beam me up! 

It's worse than that, he's dead, Jim, dead, Jim, dead, Jim;
it's worse than that, he's dead, Jim, dead, Jim, dead. 

Well, it's life, Jim, but not as we know it, not as we know it, not as we know it;
it's life, Jim, but not as we know it, not as we know it, Captain. 

There's Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow;
there's Klingons on the starboard bow, starbord bow ahhhh!!


Ye cannot change the script Jim.
Och, #!*& Jimmy. 

It's worse than that, it's physics, Jim. 

Bridge to engine room, warp factor 9. 

Och, if I give it any more she'll blow, Cap'n! 

Star Trekkin' across the universe,
On the Starship Enterprise under Captain Kirk.
Star Trekkin' across the universe,
Boldly going forward 'cause we can't find reverse. 

Star Trekkin' across the universe,
On the Starship Enterprise under Captain Kirk.
Star Trekkin' across the universe,
Boldly going forward, still can't find reverse.

<embed width="200" height="200" src="http://gudefamily.com/star_trekkin-1.wma" autoplay="false">


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Star Trekkin' across the universe,
> On the Starship Enterprise under Captain Kirk.
> Star Trekkin' across the universe,
> Boldly going forward 'cause we can't find reverse.


One of the teams dressed up like this and did their whole room in a Star Trek theme.


----------



## jazz lady

*3 Doors Down...*

One more kiss could be the best thing
One more lie could be the worst
And all these thoughts are never resting
And you’re not something I deserve

In my head there’s only you now
This world falls on me
In this world, there’s real and make-believe
This seems real to me

You love me but you don’t know who I am
I’m tore in between this life I lead and where I stand
You love me but you don’t know who I am
So let me go
Let me go

I dream ahead to what I hope for
And I turn my back on loving you
How can this love be a good thing?
I now know where I’m going through

In my head there’s only you now
This world falls on me
In this world, there’s real and make-believe
This seems real to me

You love me but you don’t know who I am
I’m tore in between this life I lead and where I stand
You love me but you don’t know who I am
So let me go
Just let me go
Let me go

And no matter how hard I try
I can’t escape these things inside
I know, I know
When all the pieces fall apart
You will be the only one who knows
Who knows

You love me but you don’t know who I am
I’m tore in between this life I lead and where I stand
You love me but you don’t know who I am
So let me go
Just let me go

You love me but you don’t
You love me but you don’t
You love me but you don’t know who I am
You love me but you don’t
You love me but you don’t
You love me but you don’t know me


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a song about pajamas, but the ones I keep finding all have dirty lyrics...



I wear my pink pajamas, in the summer when it's hot. 
I wear my flannel nighties iIn the winter when it's not. 
And sometimes in the springtime and sometimes in the fall, 
I jump right in between the sheets with nothing on at all.

Chorus:
Glory, glory, Hallelujah; 
Glory, glory, What's it to you? 
Balmy breezes blowing through ya, 
With nothing on at all.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> One more kiss could be the best thing
> One more lie could be the worst
> And all these thoughts are never resting
> And you’re not something I deserve
> 
> In my head there’s only you now
> This world falls on me
> In this world, there’s real and make-believe
> This seems real to me
> 
> You love me but you don’t know who I am
> I’m tore in between this life I lead and where I stand
> You love me but you don’t know who I am
> So let me go
> Let me go
> 
> I dream ahead to what I hope for
> And I turn my back on loving you
> How can this love be a good thing?
> I now know where I’m going through
> 
> In my head there’s only you now
> This world falls on me
> In this world, there’s real and make-believe
> This seems real to me
> 
> You love me but you don’t know who I am
> I’m tore in between this life I lead and where I stand
> You love me but you don’t know who I am
> So let me go
> Just let me go
> Let me go
> 
> And no matter how hard I try
> I can’t escape these things inside
> I know, I know
> When all the pieces fall apart
> You will be the only one who knows
> Who knows
> 
> You love me but you don’t know who I am
> I’m tore in between this life I lead and where I stand
> You love me but you don’t know who I am
> So let me go
> Just let me go
> 
> You love me but you don’t
> You love me but you don’t
> You love me but you don’t know who I am
> You love me but you don’t
> You love me but you don’t
> You love me but you don’t know me



 Love this one Jazz!


----------



## StarCat

*Rufus W(something)*

*I've never heard this one but it looks like a winner.*

*"Old Whore's Diet"

*An old whore's diet
Gets me going in the morning
Ain't nothing like it
Gets me going in the morning

To say I love you
Gets me going where I want to
Oh, gets me going
Oh, gets me going in the morning

_[Repeats]_

Hell, either here or Hell will do
Either here or Hell will employ you
Suicidal assistance
An old whore's diet


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Love this one Jazz!



Me too.    I heard it again tonight and it's been swirling around in my brain ever since.  I want to get that album.  Lots of good songs.


----------



## jazz lady

StarCat said:
			
		

> *I've never heard this one but it looks like a winner.*
> 
> *"Old Whore's Diet"
> 
> *An old whore's diet
> Gets me going in the morning
> Ain't nothing like it
> Gets me going in the morning
> 
> To say I love you
> Gets me going where I want to
> Oh, gets me going
> Oh, gets me going in the morning
> 
> _[Repeats]_
> 
> Hell, either here or Hell will do
> Either here or Hell will employ you
> Suicidal assistance
> An old whore's diet



All righty then.


----------



## StarCat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> All righty then.


you made me LOL really...I have strange taste


----------



## jazz lady

StarCat said:
			
		

> you made me LOL really...I have strange taste


I hear you.  You should see the ones I _DON'T_ post.


----------



## cattitude

Oh darling I'm so lonely without you
Can't sleep at night always think about you
But if I had the chance to start all over
I would be wishing today on a four leaf clover
And leaving you with the last thing on my mind
If I could turn back the hands of time

Oh darling I can't hold out much longer
Oh the pain's so deep and the hurt is getting stronger
But if I had just one more try
I would be yours, yours alone until the day I die
and we would have a love so divine
If I could turn back the hands of time

Oh darling please, please let me come back home
Your love has been so good to me baby
And I just relied without it
I can't go on and you're the other half
That makes my life complete


----------



## cattitude

I don’t know why I did the things I did
I don’t know why I said the things I said
Pride’s like a knife, it can cut deep inside
Words are like weapons, they wound sometimes
I didn’t really mean to hurt you
I didn’t wanna see you go
I know I made you cry
But baby

Chorus
If I could turn back time
If I could find a way
I’d take back those words that have hurt you
And you’d stay
If I could reach the stars
I’d give them all to you
Then you’d love me, love me
Like you used to do
If I could turn back

My world was shattered, I was torn apart
Like somebody took a knife
And drove it deep in my heart
When you walked out that door
I swore that I didn’t care
But I lost every thing darling then and there
Too strong to tell you I was sorry
Too proud to tell you I was wrong
I know that I was blind, and darling


----------



## Ken King

*Strange Fruit*

Brought to memory by this thread http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=60267

_Southern trees bear strange fruit,
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root,
Black bodies swinging in the southern breeze,
Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees.

Pastoral scene of the gallant south,
The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth,
Scent of magnolias, sweet and fresh,
Then the sudden smell of burning flesh.

Here is fruit for the crows to pluck,
For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck,
For the sun to rot, for the trees to drop,
Here is a strange and bitter crop._​


----------



## jazz lady

*For J...*

I lost another good friend yesterday.  Her pain and suffering are over, and I pray she is in a much better place.


Time, flowing like a river
Time, beckoning me
Who knows when we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river
To the sea

Goodbye my love, Maybe for forever
Goodbye my love, The tide waits for me
Who knows when we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river (on and on)
To the sea, to the sea

Till it's gone forever
Gone forever
Gone forevermore

Goodbye my friends, Maybe forever
Goodbye my friends, The stars wait for me
Who knows where we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river (on and on)
To the sea, to the sea

Till it's gone forever
Gone forever
Gone forevermore


We all love and miss you very much, J.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I lost another good friend yesterday. Her pain and suffering are over, and I pray she is in a much better place.
> 
> 
> Time, flowing like a river
> Time, beckoning me
> Who knows when we shall meet again
> If ever
> But time
> Keeps flowing like a river
> To the sea
> 
> 
> 
> We all love and miss you very much, J.


So sorry to hear the news Jazz.


----------



## morganj614

Sorry for your loss Jazz.   



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> I lost another good friend yesterday.  Her pain and suffering are over, and I pray she is in a much better place.
> We all love and miss you very much, J.



There are places I’ll remember
All my life though some have changed
Some forever not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All these places have their moments
With lovers and friends I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life I’ve loved them all

But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new
Though I know I’ll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I’ll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more

Though I know I’ll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I’ll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more
In my life I love you more


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear the news Jazz.



Thank you.  

This one is hitting me very, very hard as I've known her for many years, we were pretty close, and am also good friends with her husband.  Even though she was sick, everyone thought she was doing better.  You never expect it and the phone call today absolutely floored me.  It was even harder calling other friends to let them know..


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Sorry for your loss Jazz.


Thanks for the warm words and song.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## tomchamp

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I've been buyin' another woman clothes,
But you've been talkin' to someone else.

I called your mama 'bout three or four nights ago.
I called your mama 'bout three or four nights ago.
Your mama said, "Son,
Don't call my daughter no more."

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I've been buyin' another woman clothes,
But you've been takin' money from someone else.

Come on back home, baby; try my love one more time.
Come on back home, baby; try my love one more time.
You've been gone away so long,
I'm just about to lose my mind.

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself.
You say I've been buyin' another woman clothes,
But you've been talkin' to someone else.

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

*Pick up a flat rock?*

Well, take me back down where cool water flows, yeah.
Let me remember things I love,
Stoppin' at the log where catfish bite,
Walkin' along the river road at night,
Barefoot girls dancin' in the moonlight.

I can hear the bullfrog callin' me.
Wonder if my rope's still hangin' to the tree.
Love to kick my feet 'way down the shallow water.
Shoefly, dragonfly, get back t'your mother.
Pick up a flat rock, skip it across Green River.
Welllllll!

Up at Cody's camp I spent my days, oh,
With flat car riders and cross-tie walkers
. Old Cody, Junior took me over,
Said, "You're gonna find the world is smould'rin'.
And if you get lost come on home to Green River."

Welllllll!
Come on home.

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Now, when I was just a little boy,
Standin' to my Daddy's knee,
My poppa said, "Son, don't let the man get you
Do what he done to me."
'Cause he'll get you,
'Cause he'll get you now, now.

And I can remember the fourth of July,
Runnin' through the backwood, bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin',
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.

CHORUS:
Born On The Bayou;
Born On The Bayou;
Born On The Bayou.

Wish I was back on the Bayou.
Rollin' with some Cajun Queen.
Wishin' I were a fast freight train,
Just a chooglin' on down to New Orleans.

CHORUS

Do it, do it, do it, do it. Oh, Lord.
Oh get back boy.

I can remember the fourth of July,
Runnin' through the backwood bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin',
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.

CHORUS

All right! Do, do, do, do.
Mmmmmmm, oh.

 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

*Ccr*

Ev’ry day I’m gonna strut that stuff.
When the music’s loud I can’t get enough.
Singin’ hi, singin’ hi,
Come on feet, teach yourself to move.

People shuff’lin’ up and down again.
Unhappy faces ain’t gonna get you in.
Singin’ hi, singin’ hi,
Come on people, teach yourself to move.

Hey, hey! hey, all right!

Spread the news, we’re goin’ have some fun.
Let it go, movin’ son-of-a-gun.
Singin’ hi, signin’ hi,
Come on feet, we was born to move.

Hey, hey, lord! come on, move it, now boy!

_"Born to Move"_


----------



## Agee

*goodgollymissmolly*

Good golly miss molly, sure like to ball.
Good golly, miss molly, sure like to ball.
When you’re rockin’ and a rollin’ can’t hear your momma call.

From the early early mornin’ till the early early night
You can see miss molly rockin’ at the house of blue lights.
Good golly, miss molly, sure like to ball.
When you’re rockin’ and a rollin’ can’t hear your momma call.

Well, now momma, poppa told me: son, you better watch your step.
If I knew my momma, poppa, have to watch my dad myself.
Good golly, miss molly, sure like to ball.
When you’re rockin’ and a rollin’ can’t hear your momma call.

I am going to the corner, gonna buy a diamond ring.
Would you pardon me if it’s a nineteen carat golden thing.
Good golly, miss molly, sure like to ball.
When you’re rockin’ and a rollin’ can’t hear your momma call.

Good golly, miss molly, sure like to ball.
Good golly, miss molly, sure like to ball.
When you’re rockin’ and a rollin’ can’t hear your momma call.


----------



## jazz lady

*been listening to Sheryl Crow's latest tonight...*

They say love keeps on growing
It's the one thing that I've felt I've always known
Cause it wouldn't matter where you're going
Cause where you are is where I wanna go

I know why the heart gets lonely
Every time you give your love away
And if you think that you are only
A shadow in the wind
Rolling round but when you go and let somebody in
They might fade away

Tell me why the road keeps turning
When everything you want is straight ahead
And every thing I thought worth learning
Is forgotten when I see your face instead

I know why the heart gets lonely
Every time you give your love away
And if you think that you are only
A shadow in the wind
Rolling round but when you go and let somebody in
They might fade away

All you say is so overrated
Holding on to yesterday
Along the way, it can get too complicated to say

I know why the heart gets lonely
Every time you give your love away
And if you think that you are only
A shadow in the wind
You better think again

I know why the heart gets lonely
Every time you give your love away
And if you think that you are only
Flowers in the wind
Blowin' round the wind
You let somebody in they might fade away

Fade away...


----------



## tomchamp

*Cross eyed!*

Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief -- 
if he had a rich man in his hand. 
And who would steal the candy 
from a laughing baby's mouth 
if he could take it from the money man. 
Cross-eyed Mary goes jumping in again. 
She signs no contract 
but she always plays the game. 
Dines in Hampstead village 
on expense accounted gruel, 
and the jack-knife barber drops her off at school. 
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys: 
would rather make it with a letching grey. 
Or maybe her attention is drawn by Aqualung, 
who watches through the railings as they play. 
Cross-eyed Mary finds it hard to get along. 
She's a poor man's rich girl 
and she'll do it for a song. 
She's a rich man stealer 
but her favour's good and strong: 
She's the Robin Hood of Highgate -- 
helps the poor man get along.


----------



## jazz lady

*also listening to 3 Doors Down...*

There’s too much work and I’m spent
There’s too much pressure and I admit
I got no time to move ahead
Have you heard one thing that I’ve said

And all these little things in life they all create this haze
There’s too many things to get done, and I’m running out of days

And I can’t last here for so long
I feel this current it’s so strong
It gets me further down the line
It gets me closer to the line

And all these little things in life they all create this haze
There’s too many things to get done, and I’m running out of days

All these little things in life they all create this haze
There’s too many things to get done, and I’m running out of days

Will all these little things in life they all create this haze
And now I’m running out of time I can’t see through this haze
My friend tell me why it has to be this way
There’s too many things to get done, and I’m running out of days


----------



## jazz lady

*and another...*

She said life’s a lot to think about sometimes
When you’re living in between the lines
And all the stars are sparkling, shine everyday
He said life’s so hard to move in sometimes
When it feels like I’m in the line
And no one even cares to ask me why I feel this way

And I know you feel helpless now, and I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same road, the same road that I’m on, yeah

He said life’s a lot to think about sometimes
When you keep it on between the lines
And everything I want and I want to find one of these days 

But what you thought was real in life
Oh, it somehow steer you wrong
And now you just keep trying and trying to find out where you belong
And I know you feel helpless now, and I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same road, the same road that I’m on

What you thought was real in life, somehow steer you wrong
And now you just keep trying and trying to find where you belong

I know you feel helpless now, I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same, the same road that I’m on


----------



## Vince

Hair
The Cowsills

(Gerome Ragni and James Rado)

She asks me why
I'm just a hairy guy
I'm hairy noon and night
Hair that's a fright
I'm hairy high and low
Don't ask me why
Don't know
It's not for lack of bread
Like the Grateful Dead
Darling

Gimme head with hair
Long beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming,
Streaming, flaxen, waxen

Give me down to there hair
Shoulder length or longer
Here baby, there mama
Everywhere daddy daddy

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair

Let it fly in the breeze
And get caught in the trees
Give a home to the fleas in my hair
A home for fleas
A hive for bees
A nest for birds
There ain't no words
For the beauty, the splendor, the wonder
Of my...

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair

I want it long, straight, curly, fuzzy
Snaggy, shaggy, ratty, matty
Oily, greasy, fleecy
Shining, gleaming, streaming
Flaxen, waxen
Knotted, polka-dotted
Twisted, beaded, braided
Powdered, flowered, and confettied
Bangled, tangled, spangled, and spaghettied!

Oh say can you see
My eyes if you can
Then my hair's too short

Down to here
Down to there
Down to where
It stops by itself

They'll be ga ga at the go go
When they see me in my toga
My toga made of blond
Brilliantined
Biblical hair

My hair like Jesus wore it
Hallelujah I adore it
Hallelujah Mary loved her son
Why don't my mother love me?

Hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair
Flow it, show it
Long as God can grow it
My hair
.


----------



## jazz lady

Bonfires burning bright
Pumpkin faces in the night
I remember halloween
Dead Cats hanging from poles
Little Dead are out in droves
I remember Halloween
Brown Leafed Vertigo
Where skeletal life is known
I remember Halloween
This day anything goes
Burning bodies hanging from poles
I remember Halloween

Halloweeeeen
Halloweeeeen
Halloweeeeen
Halloween!

Candy apples and razor blades
Little dead are soon in graves
I remember Halloween
This day anything goes
Burning bodies hanging from poles
I remember Halloween


----------



## jazz lady

*still probably the greatest video ever...*

It's Close To Midnight And Something Evil's Lurking In The Dark
Under The Moonlight You See A Sight That Almost Stops Your Heart
You Try To Scream But Terror Takes The Sound Before You Make It
You Start To Freeze As Horror Looks You Right Between The Eyes,
You're Paralyzed

[Chorus]
'Cause This Is Thriller, Thriller Night
And No One's Gonna Save You From The Beast About
Strike
You Know It's Thriller, Thriller Night
You're Fighting For Your Life Inside A Killer, Thriller
Tonight

[2nd Verse]
You Hear The Door Slam And Realize There's Nowhere Left To Run
You Feel The Cold Hand And Wonder If You'll Ever See The Sun
You Close Your Eyes And Hope That This Is Just
Imagination
But All The While You Hear The Creature Creepin' Up
Behind
You're Out Of Time

[Chorus]
'Cause This Is Thriller, Thriller Night
There Ain't No Second Chance Against The Thing With
Forty Eyes
You Know It's Thriller, Thriller Night
You're Fighting For Your Life Inside Of Killer, Thriller Tonight

[Bridge]
Night Creatures Call
And The Dead Start To Walk In Their Masquerade
There's No Escapin' The Jaws Of The Alien This Time
(They're Open Wide)
This Is The End Of Your Life

[3rd Verse]
They're Out To Get You, There's Demons Closing In On Every Side
They Will Possess You Unless You Change The Number On Your Dial
Now Is The Time For You And I To Cuddle Close Together
All Thru The Night I'll Save You From The Terror On The Screen,
I'll Make You See

[Chorus]
That This Is Thriller, Thriller Night
'Cause I Can Thrill You More Than Any Ghost Would Dare To Try
Girl, This Is Thriller, Thriller Night
So Let Me Hold You Tight And Share A Killer, Diller, Chiller
Thriller Here Tonight

[Rap Performed By Vincent Price]
Darkness Falls Across The Land
The Midnite Hour Is Close At Hand
Creatures Crawl In Search Of Blood
To Terrorize Y'awl's Neighbourhood
And Whosoever Shall Be Found
Without The Soul For Getting Down
Must Stand And Face The Hounds Of Hell
And Rot Inside A Corpse's Shell
The Foulest Stench Is In The Air
The Funk Of Forty Thousand Years
And Grizzy Ghouls From Every Tomb
Are Closing In To Seal Your Doom
And Though You Fight To Stay Alive
Your Body Starts To Shiver
For No Mere Mortal Can Resist
The Evil Of The Thriller

[Into Maniacal Laugh, In Deep Echo]


----------



## jazz lady

*heard while in Wawa tonight...*

You love her 
But she loves him
And he loves somebody else
You just can't win 
And so it goes
Till the day you die
This thing they call love 
It's gonna make you cry 
I've had the blues 
The reds and the pinks 
One thing for sure 

(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 

Two by two and side by side 
Love's gonna find you yes it is 
You just can't hide
You'll hear it call 
Your heart will fall
Then love will fly 
It's gonna soar 
I don't care for any casanova thing
All I can say is 
Love stinks

(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 

I've been through diamonds
I've been through minks
I've been through it all 
Love stinks

(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks)
Love stinks yeah yeah


----------



## tomchamp

I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand, 
Walking through the streets of Soho in the rain. 
He was looking for the place called Lee Ho Fook's, 
Going to get a big dish of beef chow mein. 
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!

You hear him howling around your kitchen door, 
You better not let him in. 
Little old lady got mutilated late last night, 
Werewolves of London again. 
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo! Huh!

He's the hairy handed gent who ran amuck in Kent, 
Lately he's been overheard in Mayfair. 
You better stay away from him, 
He'll rip your lungs out, Jim, 
Huh! I'd like to meet his tailor. 
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!

Well, I saw Lon Chaney walking with the Queen,
Doing the Werewolves of London. 
I saw Lon Chaney, Jr. walking with the Queen, 
Doing the Werewolves of London. 
I saw a werewolf drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's,
And his hair was perfect. 
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Huh! Draw blood!
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London...
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Roland was a warrior from the Land of the Midnight Sun 
With a Thompson gun for hire, fighting to be done 
The deal was made in Denmark on a dark and stormy day
So he set out for Biafra to join the bloody fray

Through sixty-six and seven they fought the Congo war 
With their fingers on their triggers, knee-deep in gore 
For days and nights they battled the Bantu to their knees 
They killed to earn their living and to help out the Congolese

Roland the Thompson gunner...

His comrades fought beside him - Van Owen and the rest 
But of all the Thompson gunners, Roland was the best 
So the CIA decided they wanted Roland dead 
That son-of-a-##### Van Owen blew off Roland's head

Roland the headless Thompson gunner 
Norway's bravest son 
Time, time, time 
For another peaceful war 
But time stands still for Roland 
'Til he evens up the score 
They can still see his headless body stalking through the night 
In the muzzle flash of Roland's Thompson gun 
In the muzzle flash of Roland's Thompson gun 

Roland searched the continent for the man who'd done him in 
He found him in Mombassa in a barroom drinking gin 
Roland aimed his Thompson gun - he didn't say a word
But he blew Van Owen's body from there to Johannesburg

Roland the headless Thompson gunner...
The eternal Thompson gunner
still wandering through the night 
Now it's ten years later but he still keeps up the fight 
In Ireland, in Lebanon, in Palestine and Berkeley
Patty Hearst heard the burst of Roland's Thompson gun and bought it 

 :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

Well, he went down to dinner in his Sunday best 
Excitable boy, they all said
And he rubbed the pot roast all over his chest 
Excitable boy, they all said
Well, he's just an excitable boy

He took in the four a.m. show at the Clark
Excitable boy, they all said 
And he bit the usherette's leg in the dark 
Excitable boy, they all said 
Well, he's just an excitable boy

He took little Suzie to the Junior Prom 
Excitable boy, they all said 
And he raped her and killed her, then he took her home 
Excitable boy, they all said 
Well, he's just an excitable boy 
After ten long years they let him out of the home 
Excitable boy, they all said 
And he dug up her grave and built a cage with her bones
Excitable boy, they all said 
Well, he's just an excitable boy 

 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## Agee

*As performed by Chaka Khan*

Thanks Jazz   

The time has come
For closing books, and long last looks must end
And as I leave
I know that I am leaving my best friend
A friend who taught me right from wrong
And weak from strong
That’s a lot to learn
What, what can I give you in return? 

If you wanted the moon
I would try to make a start
But i, would rather let me give my heart
To you, with love

Those schoolgirl days
Of telling tales and biting nails are gone, yeah
But in my mind
I know that they live on and on and on and on
But how do you thank someone
Who has taken you from crayons to perfume? 
Well it’s not easy
But I’ll try

If you wanted the sky
I would write across the sky in letters
That would soar a thousand feet high
To you, with love
Those awkward years have hurried by
Why did they fly, fly away
Why is it sir children, grow up to be people one day? 
What takes the place of climbing tres and dirty knees in the world outside? 
What, what is there that I can buy? 

If you wanted the world
I’d surround it with a wall I’d scrawl
These words withe letters ten feet tall
To you, with love


----------



## kwillia

To Sir, With Love was much better...


----------



## Agee

*One More CK,,,*

Crazy, I'm crazy for feeling so lonely 
I'm crazy, crazy for feeling so blue 
I knew you'd love me as long as you wanted 
And then someday you'd leave me for somebody new 
Worry, why do I let myself worry? 
Wond'ring what in the world did I do? 
Crazy for thinking that my love could hold you 
I'm crazy for trying and crazy for crying 
And I'm crazy for loving you 
Crazy for thinking that my love could hold you 
I'm crazy for trying and crazy for crying 
And I'm crazy for loving you.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Crazy, I'm crazy for feeling so lonely
> I'm crazy, crazy for feeling so blue
> I knew you'd love me as long as you wanted
> And then someday you'd leave me for somebody new
> Worry, why do I let myself worry?
> Wond'ring what in the world did I do?
> Crazy for thinking that my love could hold you
> I'm crazy for trying and crazy for crying
> And I'm crazy for loving you
> Crazy for thinking that my love could hold you
> I'm crazy for trying and crazy for crying
> And I'm crazy for loving you.


Ummm... that would be Patsy... Patsy Cline.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> To Sir, With Love was much better...


Vonda Shepard


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Vonda Shepard


I couldn't remember who sang it, but I love the song... and the move...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ummm... that would be Patsy... Patsy Cline.


Haven't you run out of gum yet


----------



## kwillia

I would like to dedicate this song...
Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight
If your mother says don't chew it, do you swallow it in spite
Can you catch it on your toncils and heave it left and right
Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor on the bedpost overnight.



Oh me, oh my, oh you -
Whatever shall I do.
Halleleuya.
The question is pecuilar.
I'd give alot of dough
If only I could know.
The answer to my question 
Is it yes or is it no.

Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight
If your mother says don't chew it, do you swallow it in spite
Can you catch it on your toncils and heave it left and right
Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor on the bedpost overnight.
​


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I couldn't remember who sang it, but I love the song... and the move...


One of the first movies I saw as a young gasm.  

that and Chitty-Chitty Bang-Bang


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> One of the first movies I saw as a young gasm.
> 
> that and Chitty-Chitty Bang-Bang


Yeah, I was a youngin' too... but for me it was a late nite oldies rerun... not the original airing...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I would like to dedicate this song...
> 
> Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight
> If your mother says don't chew it, do you swallow it in spite
> Can you catch it on your toncils and heave it left and right
> Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor on the bedpost overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh me, oh my, oh you -
> Whatever shall I do.
> Halleleuya.
> The question is pecuilar.
> I'd give alot of dough
> If only I could know.
> The answer to my question
> Is it yes or is it no.
> 
> Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight
> If your mother says don't chew it, do you swallow it in spite
> Can you catch it on your toncils and heave it left and right
> Does your chewing gum lose it's flavor on the bedpost overnight.
> ​


 

My jaws hurt


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> My jaws hurt


Check your karma...


----------



## Agee

*Hey K*

Did you know this is the longest running thread in Forum history?

   ​  ​ ​​


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Did you know this is the longest running thread in Forum history?
> 
> :bubble ​  ​ ​​


I hate to burst your bubble... but...


----------



## jazz lady

You guys are nuts.  

Song from (and about) the bar...

We got winners, we got losers
Chain smokers and boozers
And we got yuppies, we got bikers
We got thristy hitchhikers
And the girls next door dress up like movie stars

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar

We got cowboys, we got truckers
Broken-hearted fools and suckers
And we got hustlers, we got fighters
Early birds and all-nighters
And the veterans talk about their battle scars

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar

[Chorus:]
I love this bar
It's my kind of place
Just walkin' through the front door
Puts a big smile on my face
It ain't too far, come as you are
Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar

I've seen short skirts, we got high-techs
Blue-collar boys and rednecks
And we got lovers, lots of lookers
And I've even seen dancing girls and hookers
And we like to drink our beer from a mason jar

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar
Yes I do

I like my truck (I like my truck)
I like my girlfriend (I like my girlfriend)
I like to take her out to dinner
I like a movie now and then

But I love this bar
It's my kind of place
Just trollin' around the dance floor
Puts a big smile on my face
No cover charge, come as you are
Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar
Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar

We got divorcees and a big bouncer man
An old jukebox and a real bad band
We got waitresses and we got barflies
A dumb-ass and a wise-guy
If you get too drunk just sleep out in your car

Reason number 672 why

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar
Play it on out boys
Beer-thirty's over
Got to take it on home

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar
I just love it


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> As performed by Chaka Khan
> 
> Thanks Jazz



You're very welcome.   

I've been in a Chaka mood these last few days myself and have had her CD pumped up in the car while cruising with the top down at lunch:

Captured effortlessly
That's the way it was
Happened so naturally
I did not know it was love
The next thing I felt was
You holding me close
What was I gonna do?
I let myself go

And now we're flyin' through the star
I hope this night will last forever

I've been waitin' for you
It's been so long
I knew just what I would do
When I heard your song
Filled my heart with your bliss
Gave me freedom
You knew I could not resist
I needed someone

And now we're flyin' through the stars
I hope this night will last forever
Oh oh oh oh

Ain't nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain't nobody
Loves me better than you

I wait for night time to come
And bring you to me
Can't believe I'm the one
I was so lonely
I feel like no one could feel
I must be dreamin'
I want this dream to be real
I need this feelin'

I make my wish upon a star
And hope this night will last forever

Ain't nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain't nobody
Loves me better than you

And first you put your arms around me
Then you put your charms around me
I can't resist this sweet surrender
Oh my nights are warm and tender
We stare into each other's eyes
And what we see is no surprise
Got a feeling most with treasure
And a love so deep we cannot measure

Ain't nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain't nobody
Loves me better than you


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Check your karma...


   ​  ​ ​​


----------



## kwillia

*
Our guardian star lost all its glow 
The day that I lost you 
It lost all its glitter the day you said "no" 
And its grey skies turned to blue 

Like him I am doubtful 
That your love is true 
So if you decide to call on me 
Ask for Mr. Blue 


I'm Mr. Blue 
When you say you love me 
Then prove it by goin' out on the sly 
Provin' your love is untrue 
Call me Mr. Blue 


I'm Mr. Blue 
When you say you're sorry 
Then turn around headed for the lights of town 
Hurtin' me through and through 
Call me Mr. Blue 


I sleep alone each night 
Wait by the phone each night 
But you don't call 
And I won't hurt my pride 
Call me mister 


I won't tell you 
When you paint the town 
A bright red to turn it upside down 
I'm painting it too 
But I'm painting it blue 


I sleep alone each night 
Wait by the phone each night 
But you don't call 
And I won't hurt my pride 
Call me mister.... 


I won't tell you 
When you paint the town 
A bright red to turn it upside down 
I'm painting it too 
But I'm painting it blue 
Call me Mr. Blue 

Call me mister... 

*


----------



## cattitude

you forgot the "wah wah oooooo" part.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> you forgot the "wah wah oooooo" part.


That parts playing in my head... I heard the song while flipping thru my XM radio at lunch and now I can't get it out of my head...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> That parts playing in my head... I heard the song while flipping thru my XM radio at lunch and now I can't get it out of my head...



Yep, my brain is waaaahh-ooooing too now.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Yep, my brain is waaaahh-ooooing too now.


:soulwaaaahh-ooooosisters:


----------



## Agee

*So much clearer now...*

Well, life on a farm is kind-a laid back
Ain't much an old country boy like me can't hack
It's early to rise, early in the sack
Thank God I'm a country boy.

A simple kind-a life never did me no harm
Raisin' me a family and workin' on a farm
My days are filled with an easy country charm
Thank God I'm a country boy.

Well, I got me a fine wife, I got me old fiddle
When the sun's comin' up I got cakes on the griddle
And life ain't nothin' but a funny, funny riddle
Thank God I'm a country boy.

When the work's all done and the sun's settin' low
I pull out my fiddle and I resin up the bow
But the kids are asleep so I keep it kind-a low
Thank God I'm a country boy.

I'd play "Sally Goodin'" all day if I could
But the Lord and my wife wouldn't take it very good
So I fiddle when I can and work when I should
Thank God I'm a country boy.

Well, I got me a fine wife, I got me old fiddle
When the sun's comin' up I got cakes on the griddle
And life ain't nothin' but a funny, funny riddle
Thank God I'm a country boy.

I wouldn't trade my life for diamonds or jewels
I never was one of them money hungry fools
I'd rather have my fiddle and my farmin' tools
Thank God I'm a country boy.

Yeah, city folk drivin' in a black limousine
A lotta sad people thinkin' that's mighty keen
Well folks, let me tell you now exactly what I mean
I thank God I'm a country boy.

Well, I got me a fine wife, I got me old fiddle
When the sun's comin' up I got cakes on the griddle
And life ain't nothin' but a funny, funny riddle
Thank God I'm a country boy.

Well, my fiddle was my daddy's till the day he died
And he took me by the hand and held me close to his side
He said, "Live a good life and play my fiddle with pride
And thank God you're a country boy."

My daddy taught me how to work and play a tune on the fiddle
He taught me how to love and how to give just a little
Thank God I'm a country boy.

Well, I got me a fine wife, I got me old fiddle
When the sun's comin' up I got cakes on the griddle
And life ain't nothin' but a funny, funny riddle
Thank God I'm a country boy.


----------



## Agee

*Tight Rope*

I'm up on a tightwire
One side's ice and one is fire
It's a circus game with you and me

I'm up on a tight rope
One side's hate and one is hope
But the top hat on my head is all you see
And the wire seems to be the only place for me
A comedy of errors and I'm falling
Like a rubber neck giraffe you look into my past
Well maybe you're just too blind to, see

I'm up in the spotlight
Oh does it feel right
Oh the altitude seems to get to me
I'm up on a tight wire
Flanked by life and the funeral pyre
Putting on a show for you to see

Like a rubber neck giraffe you look into my past
Well maybe you're just too blind to, see

I'm up in the spotlight
Oh does it feel right
Oh the altitude seems to get to me
I'm up on a tight wire
Flanked by life and the funeral pyre
Putting on a show for you to see


----------



## Agee

*3 dog night*

J. hiatt tune,

You get up, you get down
You get lost and then you get found
Sure as I'm sittin' here
Sure as I'm sittin' here.

You get a laugh, you get a cry
You get 'em all before you die

Come on sit down, get down
Come on sit down, get down
Sure as I'm sittin' here
Sure as I'm sittin' here.

All the ladies hypnotize you
And all your friends, well, they just patronize you
Don't gotta look for God, 'cause he's just sittin' here
And I think he's got a plan
But it's not so clear.

You get the truth, you get a lie
'Nuff to make a grown man cry
Sure as I'm sittin' here
Sure as I'm sittin' here

You get the light, you get the dark
Fall in love and it breaks your heart
Sure as I'm sittin' here
Sure as I'm sittin' here

Now you might think it's confusing
With all you get, well, look what all you're losing
But it's just life and it just goes on
So quit with your complaining
Soon enough you will be gone

Ummm, umm, ummm, ummm.

Sure as I'm sittin' here
Sure as I'm sittin' here.


----------



## Agee

*?*

This tired city was somebody's dream
A billboard horizon as black as it seemed
A four-level highway across the land
We're building a home for the family of man.

Prices are rising, the devil's to pay
Moving the mountain that got in the way
Prayer books and meetings to find a plan
Deciding the fate of the family of man.

So hard, whatever are we coming to
Yes it's so hard
With so little time
And so much to do.

Memories replacing the loves that we've lost
Burning our bridges as soon as they're crossed
Factories built where the rivers ran
Time's running out for the family of man.

Doo doo doo, doo doo doo
Doo doo doo, doo doo doo doo.

So hard.

So hard
So hard
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man.


----------



## jazz lady

*bar song earworm of the night...smashmouth...*

Somebody once told me the world is gonna roll me
I ain't the sharpest tool in the shed
She was looking kind of dumb with her finger and her thumb
In the shape of an "L" on her forehead

Well the years start coming and they don't stop coming
Fed to the rules and I hit the ground running
Didn't make sense not to live for fun
Your brain gets smart but your head gets dumb

So much to do so much to see
So what's wrong with taking the back streets
You'll never know if you don't go
You'll never shine if you don't glow

Hey now you're an All Star get your game on, go play
Hey now you're a Rock Star get the show on get paid
And all that glitters is gold
Only shooting stars break the mold

It's a cool place and they say it gets colder
You're bundled up now but wait 'til you get older
But the meteor men beg to differ
Judging by the hole in the satellite picture

The ice we skate is getting pretty thin
The waters getting warm so you might as well swim
My world's on fire how about yours
That's the way I like it and I never get bored

Hey now you're an All Star get your game on, go play
Hey now you're a Rock Star get the show on get paid
And all that glitters is gold
Only shooting stars break the mold

Hey now you're an All Star get your game on, go play
Hey now you're a Rock Star get the show on get paid
And all that glitters is gold
Only shooting stars break the mold

Somebody once asked could you spare some change for gas
I need to get myself away from this place
I said yep what a concept
I could use a little fuel myself
And we could all use a little change
Well the years start coming and they don't stop coming
Fed to the rules and I hit the ground running
Didn't make sense not to live for fun
Your brain gets smart but your head gets dumb
So much to do so much to see
So what's wrong with taking the back streets
You'll never know if you don't go
You'll never shine if you don't glow

Hey now you're an All Star get your game on, go play
Hey now you're a Rock Star get the show on get paid
And all that glitters is gold
Only shooting stars break the mold


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Ave maria
> Maiden mild!
> Oh, listen to a maiden’s prayer
> For thou canst hear amid the wild
> ’tis thou, ’tis thou canst save amid dispair
> We slumber safely till the morrow
> Though we’ve by man outcast reviled
> Oh, maiden, see a maiden’s sorrow
> Oh, mother, hear a suppliant child!
> Ave maria
> Ave maria, gratia plena
> Maria, gratia plena
> Maria, gratia plena
> Ave, ave dominus
> Dominus tecum
> The murky cavern’s air so heavy
> Shall breathe of balm if thou hast smiled
> Oh, maiden, hear a maiden pleadin’
> Oh, mother, hear a suppliant child
> Ave maria
> Ave maria



The organist played and sang this at my friend's funeral today.  It was beautiful.


----------



## cattitude

To all the girls I've loved before
Who travelled in and out my door
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
To all the girls I've loved before
To all the girls I once caressed
And may I say I've held the best
For helping me to grow
I owe a lot I know
To all the girls I've loved before
The winds of change are always blowing
And every time I try to stay
The winds of change continue blowing
And they just carry me away
To all the girls who shared my life
Who now are someone else's wives
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
To all the girls I've loved before
To all the girls who cared for me
Who filled my nights with ecstasy
They live within my heart
I'll always be a part
Of all the girls I've loved before
The winds of change are always blowing
And every time I try to stay
The winds of change continue blowing
And they just carry me away
To all the girls we've loved before
Who travelled in and out our doors
We're glad they came along
We dedicate this song
To all the girls we've loved before
To all the girls we've loved before
Who travelled in and out our doors
We're glad they came along
We dedicate this song
To all the girls we've loved before


----------



## Kyle

*On the first part of the journey I was looking at all the life
There were plants and birds and rocks and things
There was sand and hills and rings
The first thing I met was a fly with a buzz
And the sky with no clouds
The heat was hot and the ground was dry
But the air was full of sound

I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la

After two days in the desert sun my skin began to turn red
After three days in the desert fun I was looking at a river bed
And the story it told of a river that flowed
Made me sad to think it was dead

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la

After nine days I let the horse run free 'cause the desert had turned to sea
There were plants and birds and rocks and things
There was sand and hills and rings
The ocean is a desert with it's life underground
And a perfect disguise above
Under the cities lies a heart made of ground
But the humans will give no love

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
[repeat fade]*


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:
			
		

> *La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> [repeat fade]*


----------



## Kyle

On my first quiz that semester,
Couldn't get it, to save my life:
There were fancy words with accent marks;
There were endings, rules and things.
The first lines I read left my mind all abuzz;
Couldn't try to think out loud.
My brain was shot and my mouth was dry--
Didn't dare to make a sound.​I said: "Hey, professor, this Old Norse is insane;
It's no good wearing out from the strain."
The professor, he thinks the book is to blame,
'Cause there ain't no one who can pass--what a shame!​Huh? Huh?
Huh-huh-huh-huh-huh?
Huh-huh-huh?
Huhhhh-huh?  _[2x]_​On the next quiz, I saw ev'ryone
with papers marked up in red.
On the third quiz, I heard ev'ryone--
class was wishing they'd all stayed in bed.
From the stories we'd tell,
learning grammar was hell--
It's too bad the language was dead!​So we all said, "Hey, professor, this Old Norse is insane;
It's no good, wearing out from the strain.
With some effort, we might remember a phrase,
But it ain't no fun when we're lost in a haze!"​Huh? Huh?
Huh-huh-huh-huh-huh?
Huh-huh-huh?
Huhhhh-huh? _[2x]_​_[instrumental break]_​After nine weeks into the course, we'd see
what a mess all those words could be:
lots of fancy words with accent marks,
lots of endings, rules and things.
Can't you show us, professor--are we right with the sounds
in those verbs that you write above?
We're feeling sh**ty 'bout our grades going down
in a course that we thought we'd love.​That's why we said: "Hey, professor, this Old Norse is insane;
It's no good, wearing out from the strain."
The professor, he thinks the book is to blame,
'Cause there ain't no one who can pass--what a shame!​Huh? Huh?
Huh-huh-huh-huh-huh?
Huh-huh-huh?
Huhhhh-huh?​_[repeat and fade]_​


----------



## otter

Kyle said:
			
		

> *On the first part of the journey I was looking at all the life
> There were plants and birds and rocks and things
> There was sand and hills and rings
> The first thing I met was a fly with a buzz
> And the sky with no clouds
> The heat was hot and the ground was dry
> But the air was full of sound
> 
> I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
> It felt good to be out of the rain
> In the desert you can remember your name
> 'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> 
> After two days in the desert sun my skin began to turn red
> After three days in the desert fun I was looking at a river bed
> And the story it told of a river that flowed
> Made me sad to think it was dead
> 
> You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
> It felt good to be out of the rain
> In the desert you can remember your name
> 'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> 
> After nine days I let the horse run free 'cause the desert had turned to sea
> There were plants and birds and rocks and things
> There was sand and hills and rings
> The ocean is a desert with it's life underground
> And a perfect disguise above
> Under the cities lies a heart made of ground
> But the humans will give no love
> 
> You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
> It felt good to be out of the rain
> In the desert you can remember your name
> 'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
> [repeat fade]*




#1 on my worst songs ever list.  I cried a river after seeing you post that.


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:
			
		

> Huh? Huh?
> Huh-huh-huh-huh-huh?
> Huh-huh-huh?
> Huhhhh-huh?​


​


----------



## Kyle

otter said:
			
		

> #1 on my worst songs ever list.  I cried a river after seeing you post that.


 :sharingtheearwormfortheday:


----------



## cattitude

When the moon is in the seventh house
and Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars
This is the dawning of the age
of a Aquarius, the age of Aquarius
Aquarius, Aquarius
Harmony and understanding
Sympathy and trust abounding
No more falsehoods or derisions
Golden living dreams of visions
Mystic crystal revelation
and the minds true liberation
Aquarius, Aquarius
When the moon is in the seventh house
and Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars
This is the dawning of the age
of a Aquarius, the age of Aquarius
Aquarius, Aquarius


----------



## Agee

You see ’em comin’ at you every night
Strung on pretension they fall for you at first sight
You know their business--you think it’s a bore
They make you restless--it’s nothin’ you ain’t seen before
Get around town, spend your time on the run
You never let down...say you do it for fun
Never miss a play, though you make quite a few
You give it all away when everybody wants you

You crave attention--you can never say no
Throw your affections anyway the wind blows
You always make it--you’re on top of the scene
You sell the copy like the cover of a magazine
Puttin’ on the eyes ’til there’s nobody else
You never realize what you do to yourself
The things that they see make the daily reviews
You never get free when everybody wants you

Everybody knows you
Everybody snows you
Everybody needs you...leads you...bleeds you

Nights of confusion and impossible dreams
Days at the mirror, patchin’ up around the seams
You got your glory--you paid for it all
You take your pension in loneliness and alcohol
Say goodbye to conventional ways
You can’t escape the hours--you lose track of the days
The more you understand, seems the more like you do
You never get away...everybody wants you


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> When the moon is in the seventh house
> and Jupiter aligns with Mars
> Then peace will guide the planets
> And love will steer the stars
> This is the dawning of the age
> of a Aquarius, the age of Aquarius
> Aquarius, Aquarius
> Harmony and understanding
> Sympathy and trust abounding
> No more falsehoods or derisions
> Golden living dreams of visions
> Mystic crystal revelation
> and the minds true liberation
> Aquarius, Aquarius
> When the moon is in the seventh house
> and Jupiter aligns with Mars
> Then peace will guide the planets
> And love will steer the stars
> This is the dawning of the age
> of a Aquarius, the age of Aquarius
> Aquarius, Aquarius


  

Up, Up, & Away...


----------



## otter

So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have you found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here.


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
> blue skies from pain.
> Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
> A smile from a veil?
> Do you think you can tell?
> And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
> Hot ashes for trees?
> Hot air for a cool breeze?
> Cold comfort for change?
> And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
> How I wish, how I wish you were here.
> We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
> Running over the same old ground.
> What have you found? The same old fears.
> Wish you were here.


Looove this song...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Looove this song...


Me too!


----------



## RoseRed

Slow ride, take it easy - Slow ride, take it easy,
Slow ride, take it easy - Slow ride, take it easy.

I'm in the mood, the rhythm is right,
Move to the music, we can roll all night.
Oooh, oooh, slow ride - oooh, oooh ...

Slow ride, take it easy
Slow ride, take it easy

Slow ride, take it easy - Slow ride, take it easy
Slow down, go down, got to get your lovin' one more time
Hold me, roll me, slow ridin' woman you're so fine

{Rod and Dave riffs}
Woo!

I'm in the mood, the rhythm is right,
Move to the music yea, we can roll all night, yea.
Oooh, oooh ...

Slow ride, take it easy - Slow ride, take it easy
Slow down, go down, got to get your lovin' one more time
Hold me, roll me, slow ridin' woman you're so fine

(Slow ride, easy, slow ride, sleazy - Slow ride, easy, slow ride, sleazy)


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Slow ride, take it easy - Slow ride, take it easy,
> Slow ride, take it easy - Slow ride, take it easy.
> 
> I'm in the mood, the rhythm is right,
> Move to the music, we can roll all night.
> Oooh, oooh, slow ride - oooh, oooh ...
> 
> Slow ride, take it easy
> Slow ride, take it easy
> 
> Slow ride, take it easy - Slow ride, take it easy
> Slow down, go down, got to get your lovin' one more time
> Hold me, roll me, slow ridin' woman you're so fine
> 
> {Rod and Dave riffs}
> Woo!
> 
> I'm in the mood, the rhythm is right,
> Move to the music yea, we can roll all night, yea.
> Oooh, oooh ...
> 
> Slow ride, take it easy - Slow ride, take it easy
> Slow down, go down, got to get your lovin' one more time
> Hold me, roll me, slow ridin' woman you're so fine
> 
> (Slow ride, easy, slow ride, sleazy - Slow ride, easy, slow ride, sleazy)


"Woo!" indeed.



Foghat


----------



## otter

I'm singing this note 'cause it fits in well
With the chords I'm playing
I can't pretend there's any meaning here
Or in the things I'm saying

But I'm in tune
Right in tune
I'm in tune
And I'm gonna tune
Right in on you
Right in on you
Right in on you

I get a little tired of having to say
"Do you come here often?"
But when I look in your eyes and see the harmonies
And the heartaches soften

I'm getting in tune
Right in tune
I'm in tune
And I'm gonna tune
Right in on you (right in on you)
Right in on you (right in on you)
Right in on you

I've got it all here in my head
There's nothing more needs to be said
I'm just bangin' on my old piano
I'm getting in tune to the straight and narrow
(Getting in tune to the straight and narrow)
Getting in tune to the straight and narrow
(Getting in tune to the straight and narrow)
Yeah, I'm getting in tune to the straight and narrow
(Getting in tune to the straight and narrow)

I'm singing this note 'cause it fits in well
With the way I'm feeling
There's a symphony that I hear in your heart
Sets my head a-reeling

But I'm in tune
Right in tune
I'm in tune
And I'm gonna tune
Right in on you (right in on you)
Right in on you (right in on you)
Right in on you

Baby, with you
Baby, with you
Baby, with you
Baby, with you
Baby, with you

I've got it all here in my head
There's nothing more needs to be said
I'm just bangin' on my old piano
I'm getting in tune with the straight and narrow

Getting in tune to the straight and narrow


----------



## RoseRed

Candy-o, I need you
Sunday dress, ruby ring
Candy-o, I need you so
Could you help me in?

 Purple hum, assorted cards
Razor lights you?ll bring
And all to prove you?re on the move
And vanishing

Candy-o, I need you so
Candy-o, I need you so

Edge of night, distract yourself
Obstacles don?t work
Homogenize
Decentralize
It?s just a quirk

Different ways to see you through
All the same in the end
Peculiar star, a-that?s who you are
Do you have to win?

 Candy-o, I need you so
Candy-o, I need you so

Candy-o, I need you so
(candy-o)
Candy-o, I need you so
(candy-o)


----------



## otter

I used to wake up in the morning
I used to feel so bad
I got so sick of having sleepless nights
I went and told my dad

He said, "Son now here's some little something"
And stuck them on my wall
And now my nights ain't quite so lonely
In fact I, I don't feel bad at all

Pictures of Lily made my life so wonderful
Pictures of Lily helped me sleep at night
Pitcures of Lily solved my childhood problems
Pictures of Lily helped me feel alright

Pictures of Lily
Lily, oh Lily
Lily, oh Lily
Pictures of Lily

And then one day things weren't quite so fine
I fell in love with Lily
I asked my dad where Lily I could find
He said, "Son, now don't be silly"

"She's been dead since 1929"
Oh, how I cried that night
If only I'd been born in Lily's time
It would have been alright

Pictures of Lily made my life so wonderful
Pictures of Lily helped me sleep at night

For me and Lily are together in my dreams
And I ask you, "Hey mister, have you ever seen"
"Pictures of Lily?"


----------



## otter

Let me tell the story, I can tell it all
About the mountain boy who ran illegal alcohol
His daddy made the whiskey, son, he drove the load
When his engine roared, they called the highway Thunder Road.

Sometimes into Ashville, sometimes Memphis town
The revenoors chased him but they couldn’t run him down
Each time they thought they had him, his engine would explode
He'd go by like they were standin’ still on Thunder Road.

And there was thunder, thunder over Thunder Road
Thunder was his engine, and white lightning was his load
There was moonshine, moonshine to quench the Devil’s thirst
The law they swore they'd get him, but the Devil got him first.

On the first of April, nineteen fifty-four
A Federal man sent word he’d better make his run no more
He said two hundred agents were coverin’ the state
Whichever road he tried to take, they’d get him sure as fate.

Son, his Daddy told him, make this run your last
The tank is filled with hundred-proof, you’re all tuned up and gassed
Now, don’t take any chances, if you can’t get through
I’d rather have you back again than all that mountain dew.

And there was thunder, thunder over Thunder Road
Thunder was his engine, and white lightning was his load
There was moonshine, moonshine to quench the Devil’s thirst
The law they swore they'd get him, but the Devil got him first.

Roarin’ out of Harlan, revvin’ up his mill
He shot the gap at Cumberland, and screamed by Maynordsville
With T-men on his taillights, roadblocks up ahead
The mountain boy took roads that even Angels feared to tred.

Blazing right through Knoxville, out on Kingston Pike,
Then right outside of Bearden, they made the fatal strike.
He left the road at 90; that’s all there is to say.
The devil got the moonshine and the mountain boy that day.


----------



## RoseRed

Theres a port on a western bay 
And it serves a hundred ships a day
Lonely sailors pass the time a way 
And talk about their homes

Theres a girl in this harbor town
And she works laying whiskey down
They say Brandy, fetch another round
She serves them whisky and wine
The sailors say...


Chorus: Brandy, you're a fine girl 
< you're a fine girl >
What a good wife you would be
<such a fine girl> 

Your eyes could steal a sailor from the sea



Brandy wears a braided chain 
Made of finest silver from the north of spain
A locket that bears the name of the man that Brandy loves
He came on a summers day - bearing gifts - from far away
But he made it clear he couldnt stay 
The harbor was his home

- Chorus -


Bridge: Brandy used to watch his eyes 
As he told his sailor stories
She could feel the ocean fall and rise 
She saw its raging glory
But he had always told the truth 
Lord he was an honest man 
And Brandy does her best to understand

At night when the bars close down
Brandy walks through a slient town
And loves a man who's not around
She still can hear him say
She hears him say...


----------



## kwillia

Well, good mornin'
Tell me how'd you sleep last night
You're still smiling
So we must've done something right
Don't feel guilty
Because you turned to me last night

We ain't done nothin' wrong
We've just been lonely too long
No, we ain't done nothin' wrong
We've just been lonely too long

It's only natural
When you've been too long in the dark
To look for comfort
And to warm yourself by the fire
We're just afraid
That we might get our fingers burned

But we ain't done nothin' wrong
We've just been lonely too long
No, we ain't done nothin' wrong
We've just been lonely too long

Nothing's wrong that can't be cured
with a new love
All you need is someone like me to
be sure of, to be your love

I'll be waiting
Standing right outside your heart
And I'll be watching
For the slightest sign of a spark
And I'll be here
If you should want to turn to me

'Cause we ain't done nothin' wrong
We've just been lonely too long
No, we ain't done nothin' wrong
We've just been lonely too long

We ain't done nothin' wrong
We've both been lonely too long
Oh, just been lonely too long
Both been lonely too long
Just been lonely too long


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, good mornin'
> Tell me how'd you sleep last night
> You're still smiling
> So we must've done something right
> Don't feel guilty
> Because you turned to me last night
> 
> We ain't done nothin' wrong
> We've just been lonely too long
> No, we ain't done nothin' wrong
> We've just been lonely too long
> 
> It's only natural
> When you've been too long in the dark
> To look for comfort
> And to warm yourself by the fire
> We're just afraid
> That we might get our fingers burned
> 
> But we ain't done nothin' wrong
> We've just been lonely too long
> No, we ain't done nothin' wrong
> We've just been lonely too long
> 
> Nothing's wrong that can't be cured
> with a new love
> All you need is someone like me to
> be sure of, to be your love
> 
> I'll be waiting
> Standing right outside your heart
> And I'll be watching
> For the slightest sign of a spark
> And I'll be here
> If you should want to turn to me
> 
> 'Cause we ain't done nothin' wrong
> We've just been lonely too long
> No, we ain't done nothin' wrong
> We've just been lonely too long
> 
> We ain't done nothin' wrong
> We've both been lonely too long
> Oh, just been lonely too long
> Both been lonely too long
> Just been lonely too long




  I hadn't gone to bed yet.


----------



## RoseRed

*Repeat...*

And I don't give a ####
Got a heater in my truck
And I'm off to the rodeo
It's an allamande left
And allamande right
C'mon you ####in' dummy
Get your right step right
Get offstage you goddamn goof
Y'know you piss me off
You ####ing jerk
Get on my nerves
Well here comes Johnny
With his pecker in his hand
He's a one-ball man
And he's off to the rodeo
It's an allamande left
And allamande right
C'mon you ####in' dummy
Get your right step right
Get offstage you goddamn goof
Y'know you piss me off
You ####ing jerk
Get on my nerves
(INSTRUMENTAL)
Well it's forty below
And I ain't got a truck
And I don't give a ####
'Cause I'm off to the rodeo
It's an allamande left
And allamande right
C'mon you ####in' dummy
Get your right step right
Get offstage you goddamn goof
Y'know you piss me off
You ####ing jerk
Get on my nerves
Well heer comes Johnny
With his pecker in his hand
He's a one-ball man
And he's off to the rodeo
It's an allamande left
And allamande right
C'mon you ####in' dummy
Get your right step right
Get offstage you goddamn goof
Y'know you piss me off
You ####ing jerk
Get on my nerves


----------



## otter

Out in the West Texas town of El Paso
I fell in love with a Mexican girl.
Night-time would find me in Rosa's cantina;
Music would play and Felina would whirl.

Blacker than night were the eyes of Felina,
Wicked and evil while casting a spell.
My love was deep for this Mexican maiden;
I was in love but in vain, I could tell.

One night a wild young cowboy came in,
Wild as the West Texas wind.
Dashing and daring,
A drink he was sharing
With wicked Felina,
The girl that I loved.

So in anger I

Challenged his right for the love of this maiden.
Down went his hand for the gun that he wore.
My challenge was answered in less than a heart-beat;
The handsome young stranger lay dead on the floor.

Just for a moment I stood there in silence,
Shocked by the bountiful deed I had done.
Many thoughts raced through my mind as I stood there;
I had but one chance and that was to run.

Out through the back door of Rosa's I ran,
Out where the horses were tied.
I caught a good one.
It looked like it could run.
Up on its back
And away I did ride,

Just as fast as I

Could from the West Texas town of El Paso
Out to the bad-lands of New Mexico.

Back in El Paso my life would be worthless.
Everything's gone in life; nothing is left.
It's been so long since I've seen the young maiden
My love is stronger than my fear of death.

I saddled up and away I did go,
Riding alone in the dark.
Maybe tomorrow
A bullet may find me.
Tonight nothing's worse than this
Pain in my heart.

And at last here I

Am on the hill overlooking El Paso;
I can see Rosa's cantina below.
My love is strong and it pushes me onward.
Down off the hill to Felina I go.

Off to my right I see five mounted cowboys;
Off to my left ride a dozen or more.
Shouting and shooting I can't let them catch me.
I have to make it to Rosa's back door.

Something is dreadfully wrong for I feel
A deep burning pain in my side.
Though I am trying
To stay in the saddle,
I'm getting weary,
Unable to ride.

But my love for

Felina is strong and I rise where I've fallen,
Though I am weary I can't stop to rest.
I see the white puff of smoke from the rifle.
I feel the bullet go deep in my chest.

From out of nowhere Felina has found me,
Kissing my cheek as she kneels by my side.
Cradled by two loving arms that I'll die for,
One little kiss and Felina, good-bye


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> I hadn't gone to bed yet.


Oops... You signed off IMer saying you were going to bed...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oops... You signed off IMer saying you were going to bed...



So did you...


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:
			
		

> So did you...



I am now...


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> So did you...




My favoritist P.L. song... ever. I can really belt it out (when no one else is listening :blushing)

It's a long way off from where I should be goin'
And everytime, I hate to leave your side
But now when I return, there's somethin' missin'.
When I'm gone you don't seem to miss me.

Now life's so fast and everything is changing'
And if your changing too, then I don't blame you.
I remember how you used to kiss me,
But when I'm gone you don't seem to miss me.

I'm going back, I wonder why,
I'm runnin' fast to get home.
I just can't wait to see your face but
You don't seem to miss me.

No one can take away the things you've given,
And all the good we've had alone together
There was a time when you could not resist me.
Now I'm gone and you don't seem to miss me.

I'm going back, I wonder why,
I'm runnin' fast to get home.
I just can't wait to see your face but
You don't seem to miss me.

I can't wait to see your face
But you don't seem to miss me.


----------



## kwillia

Do you still get a thrill when ya see me comin' up the hill?
Honey, now do ya?
Do ya whisper my name just to bring a little comfort to ya?
Do ya?
Do ya still like the feel of my body lyin' next to ya?
Well, I guess what I'm askin'
Do you still love me?

Oh, do you lie awake thinkin' I'm the biggest mistake you ever made?
Honey, now do ya?
And if just by snappin' your fingers 
You could snap them fingers and make it all go away.
Honey, now would ya?
Do ya miss me when I'm gone 
But sometimes wish that I'd stay gone just a little bit longer?
Well, I guess what I'm askin'
Is do you still love me?

'Cause honey, I sure do still love you.
At least I think I do.
And these questions I'm askin' 
You could ask them of me too.

Do ya still get a thrill when ya see me comin' up the hill
Honey, now do ya?
Oh, do ya?
Do ya whisper my name just to bring a little comfort to ya?
Do ya?
Do you still like the feel of my body lyin' next to ya?
Whoa-oa-oa yeah
Well I guess what I'm askin'
Is do you still love me?
Yes, I guess what I'm askin'
Is do ya still love me, do ya?
Do ya?
Oh, do ya?
Tell me, do ya?
​


----------



## cattitude

You've come to tell me something you say I ought to know
That he don't love me any more, and I'll have to let him go
Now you say you're gonna take him, oh but I don't think you can
'Cause you ain't woman enough to take my man

Women like you, they come a dime a dozen
You can buy them anywhere
For you to get to him, I'd have to move over
And I'm gonna stand right here
But it'll be over my dead body, so get out while you can
'Cause you ain't woman enough to take my man

Sometimes a man's caught looking at things that he don't need
He took a second look at you, but he's in love with me
Now I don't know where that leave's you, ah but I know where I stand
And you ain't woman enough to take my man

Women like you, they come a dime a dozen
You can buy them anywhere
For you to get to him, I'd have to move over
And I'm gonna stand right here
Well it'll be over my dead body, so get out while you can
'Cause you ain't woman enough to take my man
No you ain't woman enough to take my man

 * * *  * *

Now..I'm going to bed.


----------



## kwillia

I'm done...


----------



## kwillia

Hear that lonesome whippoorwill,
He sounds too blue to fly.
The midnight train is whining low,
I'm so lonesome I could cry.

I've never seen a night so long
When time goes crawling by.
The moon just went behind a cloud
To hide its face and cry.

Did you ever see a robin weep,
When leaves began to die?
Like me he's lost the will to live,
I'm so lonesome I could cry.

The silence of a falling star
Lights up a purple sky.
And as I wonder where you are
I'm so lonesome I could cry.


----------



## RoseRed

*Special song...*

It’s amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never explain
What I hear when you don’t say a thing

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

All day long I can hear people talking out loud
But when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd
Old mr. webster could never define
What’s being said between your heart and mine

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all


----------



## Agee

Soon it will be time to go
I don't want to leave I guess you know
maybe something new will come up
and I can come home
for just a few more days
get off this

Two lane highway
Goin' my way
Movin' fast
Two lane highway
is takin' me home
home at last

You don't want me sleeping in
you turn around I'm back again
I guess this time I'm really gone
but it don't seem right
I've been up all night
on this


----------



## kwillia

I drink alone, yeah,
with nobody else
I drink alone, yeah,
with nobody else
You know when I drink alone,
I prefer to be by myself

Every morning just before breakfast,
I don't want no coffee or tea
Just me and good buddy Wiser,
that's all I ever need
'Cause I drink alone, yeah,
with nobody else
Yeah, you know when I drink alone,
I prefer to be by myself

The other night I laid sleeping,
and I woke from a terrible dream
So I caught up my pal Jack Daniel's,
and his partner Jimmy Beam
And we drank alone, yeah,
with nobody else
Yeah, you know when I drink alone,
I prefer to be by myself

The other day I got invited to a party,
but I stayed home instead
Just me and my pal Johnny Walker,
and his brothers Black and Red
And we drank alone, yeah,
with nobody else
Yeah, you know when I drink alone,
I prefer to be by myself

My whole family done give up on me,
and it makes me feel oh so bad
The only one who will hang out with me,
is my dear old granddad
And we drink alone, yeah,
with nobody else
Yeah, you know when I drink alone,
I prefer to be by myself


----------



## kwillia

Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
and then... 
Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
and then... 
I got a girl who lives up on the hill 
I got a girl who lives up on the hill 
Says she gonna love me but I don't believe she will 
You gotta shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
You gotta shake your moneymaker 
Shake your moneymaker 
You gotta shake your moneymaker 
And then... 
I got a girl and she just won't be true 
I got a girl and she just won't be true 
She's locked to the bridge, she won't do a thing I tell her to do 
She won't shake her moneymaker, 
won't shake her moneymaker, 
She wanna roll her activator, 
She won't shake her moneymaker, 
She won't shake her moneymaker, 
She won't...


----------



## kwillia

I wanna tell you a story every man outta know 
If you want a little lovin' you gotta start real slow 
She gonna love you tonight if you just treat her right 
Oh, squeeze her real gentle, you gotta make her feel good 
Tell her that you love her like you know you should 
She gonna love you tonight if you just treat her right 
If you practice my method just as hard as you can 
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man 
Yeah, you'll be glad every night that you treated her right 
Hey, hey, hey 
Gotta squeeze her real gentle, you gotta make her feel good 
And tell her that you love her like you know you should 
She gonna love you all night if you just treat her right 
If you practice my method just as hard as you can 
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man 
Yeah, you'll be glad every night that you treated her right 
Hey 
If you practice my method just as hard as you can 
You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man 
Then you'll be glad every night that you treated her right


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wanna tell you a story every man outta know
> If you want a little lovin' you gotta start real slow
> She gonna love you tonight if you just treat her right
> Oh, squeeze her real gentle, you gotta make her feel good
> Tell her that you love her like you know you should
> She gonna love you tonight if you just treat her right
> If you practice my method just as hard as you can
> You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
> Yeah, you'll be glad every night that you treated her right
> Hey, hey, hey
> Gotta squeeze her real gentle, you gotta make her feel good
> And tell her that you love her like you know you should
> She gonna love you all night if you just treat her right
> If you practice my method just as hard as you can
> You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
> Yeah, you'll be glad every night that you treated her right
> Hey
> If you practice my method just as hard as you can
> You gonna get a reputation as a lovin' man
> Then you'll be glad every night that you treated her right


Hey, Hey, Hey...

Great Tune


----------



## jazz lady

Was watching "Dirty Jobs" on TV before I fell asleep in front of it  and he was helping harvest crawfish in the swamps, so it reminded me of this song:

Good-bye Joe, he gotta go, me oh my oh
He gotta go-pole the pirogue down the bayou
My Yvonne the sweetest one, me oh my oh
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou

Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and fillet gumbo
Cause tonight, I'm gonna see my ma cher a mi-o
Pick guitar, fill fruit Jar and be gay-o
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou

Thibodaux, Fontaineaux the place is buzzin'
A Kin-folk come to see Yvonne by the dozen
Dress in style the go hog wild, me oh my oh
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou

Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and fillet gumbo
Cause tonight, I'm gonna see my ma cher a mi-o
Pick guitar, fill fruit Jar and be gay-o
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou

Jambalaya and a crawfish pie and fillet gumbo
Cause tonight, I'm gonna see my ma cher a mi-o
Pick guitar, fill fruit Jar and be gay-o
Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou


----------



## jazz lady

*kelly clarkson...*

I will not make 
The same mistakes that you did 
I will not let myself 
Cause my heart so much misery 
I will not break 
The way you did, you fell so hard 
I’ve learned the hard way 
To never let it get that far 

[Chorus] 
Because of you 
I never stray too far from the sidewalk 
Because of you 
I learned to play on the safe side so I don’t get hurt 
Because of you 
I find it hard to trust not only me, but everyone around me 
Because of you I am afraid 

I lose my way 
And it’s not too long before you point it out 
I cannot cry 
Because I know that’s weakness in your eyes 
I’m forced to fake 
A smile, a laugh, every day of my life 
My heart can’t possibly break 
When it wasn’t even whole to start with 

[Chorus] 
Because of you 
I never stray too far from the sidewalk 
Because of you 
I learned to play on the safe side so I don’t get hurt 
Because of you 
I find it hard to trust not only me, but everyone around me 
Because of you I am afraid 

I watched you die 
I heard you cry every night in your sleep 
I was so young 
You should have known better than to lean on me 
You never thought of anyone else 
You just saw your pain 
And now I cry in the middle of the night 
For the same damn thing 

[Chorus} 
Because of you 
I never stray too far from the sidewalk 
Because of you 
I learned to play on the safe side so I don’t get hurt 
Because of you 
I find it hard to trust not only me, but everyone around me 
Because of you I am afraid 

Because of you 
Because of you 
Because of you I am afraid 

Because of you I never stray too far from the sidewalk 
Because of you I learned to play on the safe side so I don’t get hurt 

Because of you I try my hardest just to forget everything 
Because of you 
I don’t know how to let anyone else in 
Because of you 
I’m ashamed of my life because it’s empty 
Because of you I am afraid 

Because of you


----------



## jazz lady

*old journey...*

Winter is here again oh Lord,
Haven't been home in a year or more
I hope she holds on a little longer
Sent a letter on a long summer day
Made of silver, not of clay
I've been runnin' down this dusty road

Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'
I don't know where I'll be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'

I've been trying to make it home
Got to make it before too long
I can't take this very much longer
I'm stranded in the sleet and rain
Don't think I'm ever gonna make it home again
The mornin' sun is risin'
It's kissing the day

Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'
I don't know where I'll be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'

Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'
I don't know where I'll be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps on turnin'


----------



## tomchamp

Come to the door, Ma, and unlock the chain
I was just passin' through and got caught in the rain
There's nothin' I want, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

I was no more than a kid when you put me on the Southern Queen
With the police on my back I fled to New Orleans
I fought in the dockyards and with the money I made
I knew the fight was my home and blood was my trade

Baton Rouge, Ponchatoula, and Lafayette town
Well they paid me their money, Ma, I knocked the men down
I did what I did well it come easily
Restraint and mercy, Ma, were always strangers to me

I fought champion Jack Thompson in a field full of mud
Rain poured through the tent to the canvas and mixed with our blood
In the twelfth I slipped my tongue over my broken jaw
I stood over him and pounded his bloody body into the floor
Well the bell rang and rang and still I kept on
'Till I felt my glove leather slip 'tween his skin and bone

Then the women and the money came fast and the days I lost track
The women red, the money green, but the numbers were black
I fought for the men in their silk suits to lay down their bets
I took my good share, Ma, I have no regrets

Then I took the fix at the state armory with big John McDowell
From high in the rafters I watched myself fall
As they raised his arm my stomach twisted and the sky it went black
I stuffed my bag with their good money and I never looked back

Understand, in the end, Ma, every man plays the game
If you know me one different then speak out his name
Ma, if my voice now you don't recognize
Then just open the door and look into your dark eyes
I ask of you nothin', not a kiss not a smile,
Just open the door and let me lie down for a while

Now the gray rain's fallin' and my ring fightin's done
So in the work fields and alleys I take all who'll come
If you're a better man than me then just step to the line
Show me your money and speak out your crime
Now there's nothin' I want, Ma, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

Tonight in the shipyard a man draws a circle in the dirt
I move to the center and I take off my shirt
I study him for the cuts, the scars, the pain, 
Man, nor time can erase
I move hard to the left and I strike to the face


----------



## jazz lady

*some old seger too...*

So you're a little bit older and a lot less bolder
Than you used to be
So you used to shake 'em down
But now you stop and think about your dignity
So now sweet sixteens turned thirty-one
You get to feelin' weary when the work days done
Well all you got to do is get up and into your kicks
If you're in a fix
Come back baby
Rock and roll never forgets

You better get yourself a partner
Go down to the concert or the local bar
Check the local newspapers
Chances are you won't have to go too far
Yeah the rafters will be ringing cause the beat's so strong
The crowd will be swaying and singing along
And all you got to do is get in into the mix
If you need a fix
Come back baby
Rock and roll never forgets
Oh the bands still playing it loud and lean
Listen to the guitar player making it scream
All you got to do is just make that scene tonight
Heh tonight

Well now sweet sixteens turned thirty-one
Feel a little tired feeling under the gun
Well all Chuck's children are out there playing his licks
Get into your kicks
Come back baby
Rock 'n Roll never forgets
Said you can come back baby
Rock 'n Roll never forgets


----------



## tomchamp

*My Favorite BS song!*

Saw you walkin' on a backstreet honey 
Tryin' to slip away 
Did you find someone to take your money 
And did it make your day 
Take a lesson from someone who's been there 
There are lots of roads that lead you nowhere 

I can see it in your blank stare baby 
Someone's done you in 
Everybody hits the hard truth some time 
It's your time again 
So you're lonesome and the night's approachin' 
Honey this is where the tough get goin' 

Welcome to the tightrope 
Between memory and pain 
Welcome to the tightrope 
Between the freedom and the chain 
Welcome to the tightrope 
Stretched high above the street 
Welcome to the tightrope 
It's right beneath your feet 

Once you learn to balance truth and sorrow 
You can worry about the rest tomorrow 

Up there on the tightrope 
Oh it's a tightrope 
You're walkin' on a tightrope


----------



## jazz lady

*seger I haven't heard in a long while...*

Don't you ever listen to the radio
When the big bad beat comes on
I know you gotta dig it child
I know you can't stop
Come on a little too strong

I'm talkin 'bout heavy music
Heavy music
Heavy music
Heavy music, Heavy music

Don't you ever feel like goin' insane
When the drummer begin to pound
Ain't there ever been a time in your little lives
You couldn't believe what the band is puttin' down, about

Heavy music
Heavy music
Heavy music
Heavy music

Get your hands now
Let me hear Detroit Michigan make some noise!
Get your hands
Get your hands
Get your hands

Alright people

We got the 16 track tape machine rollin' out back.
If you'll sing with me just a little bit,
I won't guarantee it, but you just might end up on an album

Heavy music
Heavy music
Heavy music
Heavy music

Your turn

Heavy music
Heavy music
Heavy music
Heavy music

Said when it's late at night, late at night
Let me tell you
When you got a headache
A little headache powder will help you
When you got a backache
Go down To John R. & Brush and a massage parlor will take care of you.
When it's late at night late at night late at night
Late at night
Late at night
Late at night
Late at night

When you got a heartache there ain't nothing you can do
When you got a heartache late at night
Ain't a thing you can do

Charlie knows

There ain't nothing you can do
There ain't nothing you can do
There ain't nothing you can do
There ain't nothing you can do
There ain't nothing you can do
There ain't nothing you can do
There ain't nothing you can do
There ain't nothing you can do

You can try and try
You can cry and cry
You can get real high
But there ain't nothing you can do
When you get that feeling
When you get that lonely feeling
When you get that
When you get that
Feeling comin' on

Say yeah yeah
Say yeah yeah
Say yeah yeah

Said I can feel it coming on
I can feel it coming on
Oh and I get so lonely
Said I get so lonely
You know I gotta get away
I gotta get away
I gotta go somewhere
Somewhere where nobody knows my name


----------



## tomchamp

"We got the 16 track tape machine rolling out back, If you sing with me just a little you just might end up on an album" :guitar:


----------



## tomchamp

(hey man) oh leave me alone you know
(hey man) oh henry, get off the phone, I gotta
(hey man) I gotta straighten my face
This mellow thighed chick just put my spine out of place

(hey man) my schooldays insane
(hey man) my work’s down the drain
(hey man) well she’s a total blam-blam
She said she had to squeeze it but she..and then she..

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

(hey man) ah henry, don’t be unkind, go away
(hey man) I can’t take you this time, no way
(hey man) droogie don’t crash here
There’s only room for one and here she comes, here she comes

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back on suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

Oh hit me!

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

A suffragette city, a suffragette city
I’m back on suffragette city, I’m back on suffragette city
Ooo, sufraggete city, ooo, suffragette city
Oooh-how, sufragette city, oooh-how, sufragette,

Ohhh, wham bam thank you ma’am!
A suffragette city, a suffragette city
Quite all right
A suffragette city
Too fine
A suffragette city, ooh, a sufragette city
Oh, my sufragette city, oh my suffragette city
Oh, suffragette
Suffragette!
 :guitar:  :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

*one more seger tune...*

and off to bed for real this time...

Chances are you'll find me
Somewhere on the road tonight
Seems I always end up drivin' by
Ever since I've known you
It just seems you're on my way
All the rules of logic don't apply
I long to see you in the night
Be with you till morning light

I remember clearly
How you looked the night we met
I recall your laughter and your smile
I remember how you made me
Feel so at ease
I remember your grace, your style

And now your all I long to see
You've come to mean so much to me
Chances are I'll see you
Somewhere in my dreams tonight
You'll be smilin' like the night we met
Chances are I'll hold you
And I'll offer all I have
You're the only one I can't forget
Baby your the best I've ever met
And I'll be dreamin' of the future
And hopin' you'll be by my side
And in the morning I'll be longing
For the night
For the night

Chances are I'll see you
Somewhere in my dreams tonight
You'll be smilin' like the night we met
Chances are I'll hold you
And I'll offer all I have
You're the only one I can't forget
Baby your the best I've ever met


----------



## cattitude

The wheels on the bus go round and round,
round and round,
round and round.
The wheels on the bus go round and round,
all through the town.

The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish;
Swish, swish, swish;
Swish, swish, swish.
The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish,
all through the town.

The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep;
Beep, beep, beep;
Beep, beep, beep.
The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep,
all through the town..

The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink;
Clink, clink, clink;
Clink, clink, clink.
The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink,
all through the town.

The Driver on the bus says "Move on back,
move on back, move on back;"
The Driver on the bus says "Move on back",
all through the town.

The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah;
Wah, wah, wah;
Wah, wah, wah".
The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah",
all through the town.

The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush;
Shush, shush, shush;
Shush, shush, shush."
The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush"
all through the town.


----------



## cattitude

There was a farmer had a dog,
And Bingo was his name-O.
B-I-N-G-O!
B-I-N-G-O!
B-I-N-G-O!
And Bingo was his name-O!

There was a farmer had a dog,
And Bingo was his name-O.
(Clap)-I-N-G-O!
(Clap)-I-N-G-O!
(Clap)-I-N-G-O!
And Bingo was his name-O!

There was a farmer had a dog,
And Bingo was his name-O!
(Clap, Clap)-N-G-O!
(Clap, Clap)-N-G-O!
(Clap, Clap)-N-G-O!
And Bingo was his name-O!

There was a farmer had a dog,
And Bingo was his name-O.
(Clap, Clap, Clap)-G-O!
(Clap, Clap, Clap)-G-O!
(Clap, Clap, Clap)-G-O!
And Bingo was his name-O!

There was a farmer had a dog,
And Bingo was his name-O.
(Clap, Clap, Clap, clap)-O!
(Clap, Clap, Clap, clap)-O!
(Clap, Clap, Clap, clap)-O!
And Bingo was his name-O!

There was a farmer had a dog,
And Bingo was his name-O.
(Clap, Clap, Clap, Clap, Clap)
(Clap, Clap, Clap, Clap, Clap)
(Clap, Clap, Clap, Clap, Clap)
And Bingo was his name-O!


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> The wheels on the bus go round and round,
> round and round,
> round and round.
> The wheels on the bus go round and round,
> all through the town.
> 
> The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish;
> Swish, swish, swish;
> Swish, swish, swish.
> The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish,
> all through the town.
> 
> The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep;
> Beep, beep, beep;
> Beep, beep, beep.
> The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep,
> all through the town..
> 
> The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink;
> Clink, clink, clink;
> Clink, clink, clink.
> The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink,
> all through the town.
> 
> The Driver on the bus says "Move on back,
> move on back, move on back;"
> The Driver on the bus says "Move on back",
> all through the town.
> 
> The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah;
> Wah, wah, wah;
> Wah, wah, wah".
> The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah",
> all through the town.
> 
> The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush;
> Shush, shush, shush;
> Shush, shush, shush."
> The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush"
> all through the town.



Have fun grammy...


----------



## cattitude

Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie 'em in a knot?
Can you tie 'em in a bow?
Can you throw them over your shoulder
like a Continental Soldier?
Do your ears hang low?

Do your ears Flip Flop?
Can you use them as a mop?
Are they stringy at the bottom?
Are they curly at the top?
Can you put them in a shower
With a giant daisy flower?
Do your ears Flip Flop?

Does your tongue hang out?
Can you shake it all about?
When you try to tuck it in,
does it just hang out?
Can you roll it to the ground,
with a clunk and a pound?
Does your tongue hang out?


----------



## cattitude

John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt,
His name is my name too.

Whenever we go out,
The people always shout,
There goes John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt.


----------



## cattitude

Frère Jacques,
Frère Jacques,
Dormez vous?
Dormez vous?
Sonnez les matines,
Sonnez les matines.
Ding Ding Dong,
Ding Ding Dong.


----------



## cattitude

The farmer in the dell,
The farmer in the dell,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The farmer in the dell.

The farmer takes a wife,
The farmer takes a wife,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The farmer takes a wife.

The wife takes a child,
The wife takes a child,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The wife takes a child.

The child takes a nurse,
The child takes a nurse,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The child takes a nurse.

The nurse takes a dog,
The nurse takes a dog,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The nurse takes a dog.

The dog takes a cat,
The dog takes a cat,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The dog takes a cat.

The cat takes a rat,
The cat takes a rat,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The cat takes a rat.

The rat takes the cheese,
The rat takes the cheese,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The rat takes the cheese.

The cheese stands alone,
The cheese stands alone,
Heigh-ho, the derry-o,
The cheese stands alone.


----------



## cattitude

Great green gobs of greasy grimey gopher guts,
Mutiliated monkey meat,
Chopped up birdie feet!

French fried eyeballs mixed in with baby mush,

I for-got my spoon!

So I'll use a straw...


----------



## kwillia

I wanna sit with you on the bus...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wanna sit with you on the bus...



 If you're happy and you know it clap your hands.
(clap clap)
If you're happy and you know it clap your hands.
(clap clap)
If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
If you're happy and you know it clap your hands.
(clap clap)

If you're happy and you know it stomp your feet.
(stomp stomp)
If you're happy and you know it stomp your feet.
(stomp stomp)
If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
If you're happy and you know it stomp your feet.
(stomp stomp)

If you're happy and you know it nod your head.
(nod nod)
If you're happy and you know it nod your head.
(nod nod)
If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
If you're happy and you know it nod your head.
(nod nod)

If you're happy and you know it shout "Hooray!"
(Hoo-Ray!)
If you're happy and you know it shout "Hooray!"
(Hoo-Ray!)
If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
If you're happy and you know it shout "Hooray!"
(Hoo-Ray!)

If you're happy and you know it do all four.
(stomp nod Hoo-Ray!)
If you're happy and you know it do all four.
(clap stomp nod Hoo-Ray!))
If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
If you're happy and you know it do all four.
(clap stomp nod Hoo-Ray!))


----------



## cattitude

Treat me like a fool,
Treat me mean and cruel,
But love me.

Wring my faithful heart,
Tear it all apart,
But love me.

If you ever go,
Darling, I’ll be oh so lonely
I’ll be sad and blue,
Crying over you, dear only.

I would beg and steal
Just to feel your heart
Beatin’ close to mine

Well, if you ever go,
Darling, I’ll be oh so lonely
I’ll be sad and blue,
Crying over you, dear only.

I would beg and steal
Just to feel your heart
Beatin’ close to mine

Well, if you ever go,
Darling, I’ll be oh so lonely
Beggin’ on knees,
All I ask is please, please love me
Oh yeah


----------



## BS Gal

cattitude said:
			
		

> If you're happy and you know it clap your hands.
> (clap clap)
> If you're happy and you know it clap your hands.
> (clap clap)
> If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
> If you're happy and you know it clap your hands.
> (clap clap)
> 
> If you're happy and you know it stomp your feet.
> (stomp stomp)
> If you're happy and you know it stomp your feet.
> (stomp stomp)
> If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
> If you're happy and you know it stomp your feet.
> (stomp stomp)
> 
> If you're happy and you know it nod your head.
> (nod nod)
> If you're happy and you know it nod your head.
> (nod nod)
> If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
> If you're happy and you know it nod your head.
> (nod nod)
> 
> If you're happy and you know it shout "Hooray!"
> (Hoo-Ray!)
> If you're happy and you know it shout "Hooray!"
> (Hoo-Ray!)
> If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
> If you're happy and you know it shout "Hooray!"
> (Hoo-Ray!)
> 
> If you're happy and you know it do all four.
> (stomp nod Hoo-Ray!)
> If you're happy and you know it do all four.
> (clap stomp nod Hoo-Ray!))
> If you're happy and you know it then your face will surely show it.
> If you're happy and you know it do all four.
> (clap stomp nod Hoo-Ray!))




OMG, I think the forum has just gone to a new low......


----------



## kwillia

I cried a tear, you wiped it dry 
I was confused, you cleared my mind 
I sold my soul, you bought it back for me 
And held me up and gave me dignity 
Somehow you needed me 

You gave me strength to stand alone again 
To face the world out on my own again 
You put me high upon a pedestal 
So high that I could almost see eternity 
You needed me, you needed me 

And I can't believe it's you 
I can't believe it's true 
I needed you and you were there 
And I'll never leave, why should I leave 
I'd be a fool 
'Cause I finally found someone who really cares 

You held my hand when it was cold 
When I was lost you took me home 
You gave me hope when I was at the end 
And turned my lies back into truth again 
You even called me "friend" 

You gave me strength to stand alone again 
To face the world out on my own again 
You put me high upon a pedestal 
So high that I could almost see eternity 
You needed me, you needed me 

You needed me, you needed me ​


----------



## cattitude

For awhile to love was all we could do
we were young and we knew 
and our eyes were alive
Deep inside we knew our love was true 
For awhile we paid no mind to the past 
we knew love would last 
Ev'ry night somethin' right
would invite us to begin the dance

Somethin' happened along the way
what used to be happy was sad 
Somethin' happened along the way 
and yesterday was all we had 
And oh after the love has gone 
how could you lead me on
and not let me stay around
Oh oh oh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

For awhile to love each other with all
we would ever need
Love was strong for so long
never knew that what was
wrong oh baby wasn't right
We tried to find what we had
till sadness was all we shared
We were scared this affair would lead our love into
Somethin' happened along the way
yesterday was all we had
Somethin' happened along the way
what used to be happy is sad

Somethin' happened along the way
oh yesterday was all we had
And oh after the love has gone
how could you lead me on
and not let me stay around
Oh oh oh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Oh oh oh oh oh oh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Oh woh woh
Oh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found

Woh woh woh after the love has gone
what used to be right is wrong
Can love that's lost be found
Woh woh woh


----------



## cattitude

Maybe I didn't treat you
Quite as good as I should have
Maybe I didn't love you
Quite as often as I could have
Little things I should have said and done
I just never took the time

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Tell me, tell me that your sweet love hasn't died
Give me, give me one more chance
To keep you satisfied, satisfied

Maybe I didn't hold you
All those lonely, lonely times
And I guess I never told you
I'm so happy that you're mine
If I make you feel second best
Girl, I'm sorry I was blind

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Tell me, tell me that your sweet love hasn't died
Give me, give me one more chance
To keep you satisfied, satisfied

Little things I should have said and done
I just never took the time
You were always on my mind
You are always on my mind
You are always on my mind


----------



## cattitude

Lover please, please come back
Don't take the train coming down the track
Don't please, no don't leave me
Don't leave me in a misery

You wouldn't ever come so near
You wouldn't ever call me dear
Don't you know I'd die for you
Now you're gone that's what I'll do

Lover please, please come back
Don't take the train coming down the track
Don't please, no don't leave me
Don't leave me in a misery


----------



## cattitude

He said "I'll love you till I die",
she told him "You'll forget in time"
As the years went slowly by,
she still preyed upon his mind

He kept her picture on his wall,
went half-crazy now and then
He still loved her through it all,
hoping she'd come back again

Kept some letters by his bed
dated nineteen sixty-two
He had underlined in red
every single "I love you"

I went to see him just today,
oh but I didn't see no tears
All dressed up to go away, first time
I'd seen him smile in years

He stopped loving her today
They placed a wreath upon his door
And soon they'll carry him away
He stopped loving her today

(Spoken)
You know,
she came to see him one last time.
Aww, 'n' we all wondered if she would. 
And it kept runnin' through my mind
"this time he's over her for good."

He stopped loving her today
They placed a wreath upon his door
And soon they'll carry him away
He stopped loving her today


----------



## cattitude

Every time our eyes meet 
This feeling inside me 
Is almost more than I can take 
Baby when you touch me 
I can feel how much you love me 
And it just blows me away 
I've never been this close to anyone or anything 
I can hear your thoughts 
I can see your dreams 

I don't know how you do what you do 
I'm so in love with you 
It just keeps getting better 
I want to spend the rest of my life 
With you by my side 
Forever and ever 
Every little thing that you do 
Baby, I'm amazed by you 

The smell of your skin 
The taste of your kiss 
The way you whisper in the dark 
Your hair all around me 
Baby you surround me 
You touch every place in my heart 
Oh, it feels like the first time, every time 
I want to spend the whole night in your eyes 

Chorus 

Solo 

Every little thing that you do 
I'm so in love with you 
It just keeps getting better 
I want to spend the rest of my life 
With you by my side 
Forever and ever 
Every little thing that you do 
Baby, I'm amazed by you


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I know something about love
> You gotta want it bad
> If that guy's got into your blood
> Go out and get him
> If you want him to be
> The very part of you
> Makes you want to breathe
> Here's the thing to do
> 
> Tell him that you're never gonna leave him
> Tell him that you're always gonna love him
> Tell him tell him tell him tell him right now
> 
> I know something about love
> You gotta show him
> And make him see the moon up above
> Go out and get him
> If you want him to be
> Always by your side
> If you want him to
> Only think of you
> 
> Tell him that you're never gonna leave him
> Tell him that you're always gonna love him
> Tell him tell him tell him tell him right now
> 
> Ever since the world began
> It's been that way for men
> And women were created
> To make love their destiny
> They why should true love be
> So complicated oh
> 
> I know something about love
> You've gotta take him
> And show him what the world is made of
> One kiss could prove it
> 
> If you want him to be
> Always by your side
> Take his hand tonight
> Swallow your foolish pride
> 
> Tell him that you're never gonna leave him
> Tell him that you're always gonna love him
> Tell him tell him tell him tell him right now



:


----------



## tomchamp

Come to the door, Ma, and unlock the chain
I was just passin' through and got caught in the rain
There's nothin' I want, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

I was no more than a kid when you put me on the Southern Queen
With the police on my back I fled to New Orleans
I fought in the dockyards and with the money I made
I knew the fight was my home and blood was my trade

Baton Rouge, Ponchatoula, and Lafayette town
Well they paid me their money, Ma, I knocked the men down
I did what I did well it come easily
Restraint and mercy, Ma, were always strangers to me

I fought champion Jack Thompson in a field full of mud
Rain poured through the tent to the canvas and mixed with our blood
In the twelfth I slipped my tongue over my broken jaw
I stood over him and pounded his bloody body into the floor
Well the bell rang and rang and still I kept on
'Till I felt my glove leather slip 'tween his skin and bone

Then the women and the money came fast and the days I lost track
The women red, the money green, but the numbers were black
I fought for the men in their silk suits to lay down their bets
I took my good share, Ma, I have no regrets

Then I took the fix at the state armory with big John McDowell
From high in the rafters I watched myself fall
As they raised his arm my stomach twisted and the sky it went black
I stuffed my bag with their good money and I never looked back

Understand, in the end, Ma, every man plays the game
If you know me one different then speak out his name
Ma, if my voice now you don't recognize
Then just open the door and look into your dark eyes
I ask of you nothin', not a kiss not a smile,
Just open the door and let me lie down for a while

Now the gray rain's fallin' and my ring fightin's done
So in the work fields and alleys I take all who'll come
If you're a better man than me then just step to the line
Show me your money and speak out your crime
Now there's nothin' I want, Ma, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

Tonight in the shipyard a man draws a circle in the dirt
I move to the center and I take off my shirt
I study him for the cuts, the scars, the pain, 
Man, nor time can erase
I move hard to the left and I strike to the face


----------



## Kali

<TABLE width="100%" bgColor=#f6f6f6><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>Artist: *Boyz II Men *</TD></TR><TR><TD width=10></TD><TD>Song: *Ill Make Love To You *




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Close your eyes
make a wish
And blow out the candlelight
For tonight is just your night
We're gonna celebrate

All thru the night
Pour the wine
light the fire
Girl your wish is my command
i submit to your demands
I'll do anything

Girl you need only ask

I'll make love to you
Like you want me to
And I'll hold you tight
Baby all through the night
I'll make love to you
When you want me to
And I will not let go
Till you tell me to

Girl relax
let's go slow
I ain't got nowhere to go
I'm just gonna concentrate on you
Girl are you ready

It's gonna be a long night
Throw you clothes on the floor
I'm gonna take my clothes off too
I made plans to be with you
Girl whatever you ask me

You know I'll do

I'll make love to you
Like you want me to
And I'll hold you tight
Baby all through the night
I'll make love to you
When you want me to
And I will not let go
Till you tell me to

Baby tonight is your night
And I will do you right
Just make a wish on your night
Anything that you ask
I will give you the love of your life

I'll make love to you
Like you want me to
And I'll hold you tight
Baby all through the night
I'll make love to you
When you want me to
And I will not let go
Till you tell me to


----------



## tomchamp

Don't let me down, don't let me down.
Don't let me down, don't let me down.

Nobody ever loved me like she does,
oo, she does, yeah, she does.
And if somebody loved me like she does,
oo, she does, yeah, she does.

Don't let me down, don't let me down.
Don't let me down, don't let me down.

I'm in love for the first time.
Don't you know it's gonna last.
It's a love that lasts forever,
It's a love that had no past.

Don't let me down, don't let me down.
Don't let me down, don't let me down.

And from the first time that she really done me,
oo, she done me, she done me good.
I guess nobody ever really done me,
oo, she done me, she done me good.

Don't let me down, don't let me down, hey.
Don't let me down, don't let me down.

Woo-hoo, don't let me down
Woo-hoo...
 :guitar:  :guitar:


----------



## jazz lady

I'm feeling it 
I got a ton a time 
You're movin your body 
I'm reeling in 
I gotcha on my line 
You won't swim away this time 

Cause you started it 
And you seem into it 
Don't you dare act surprised 

Cause only you know what is on my mind 
I wanna see you 
I'm leaving on the lights 
Don't go act all sweetness 
Cause honey that's not right 
Come on, you know oh oh 
What is on my mind 

You know the game 
You're wearing it 
And you make the rules 
I'm breaking ‘em 
And it's feeling good 
For sure you can't deny 

Cause you started it 
And you seem into it 
Don't you dare act surprised 

Cause only you know what is on my mind 
I wanna see you 
I'm leaving on the lights 
Don't go act all sweetness 
Cause honey that's not right 
Come on, you know oh oh 

It's human nature girl 
It's how we turn the world 
What better way to know that we're alive 

Only you know what is on my mind 
I wanna see you 
So I'm leaving on the lights 
Don't go act all sweetness 
Cause honey that's not right 
Come on, you know oh oh 

You know what is on my mind 
I wanna see you 
So I'm leaving on the lights 
Don't go act all sweetness 
Cause honey that's not right 
Come on, you know oh oh 
What is on my mind


----------



## jazz lady

*chaka...*

It's not difficult
For me to say I love you
It wouldn't be difficult
If you would say the same
And believe me when I tell you
That I know you very well
I know you like I know my name

I think that I have met you
Somewhere in my dreams
I may never have met you at all
And I know you must be thinking,
"What a silly girl"
I know your every thought and scheme

I wake up to the feeling each morning
I go to bed to it at night
I know you, I live you

[Chorus:]
Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I know you as if I've known you all my life
I know you, I live you

One day you'll realize
That we're not strangers
If you open up your eyes
You'll know me too
And see that we were
Meant to be together, my dear
And all the rest is up to you

Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I know you as if I've known you all my life
I know you, I know you
Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I think I know you more than you know yourself
I know you, I live you
Know you, live you
Know you, live you
Know you

And without me you'd stumble
And without you I'd fall
Without each other we would not be at all


----------



## jazz lady

*still my favorite chaka song...*

I look in your eyes and I can see
We've loved so dangerously
You're not trusting your heart to anyone
You tell me you're gonna play it smart
We're through before we start
But I believe that we've only just begun

When it's this good, there's no saying no
I want you so, I'm ready to go

Through the fire, to the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I'd gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I'd take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

I know you're afraid of what you feel
You still need time to heal
And I can help if you'll only let me try
You touch me and something in me knew
What I could have with you
Now I'm not ready
to kiss that dream goodbye

When it's this sweet, there's no saying no
I need you so, I'm ready to go

Through the fire, to the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I'd gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I'd take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire
Through the test of time

Through the fire, to the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you
I'd gladly risk it all
Through the fire
Through whatever, come what may
For a chance at loving you
I'd take it all the way
Right down to the wire
Even through the fire

To the wire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever
Through the fire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever
Through the fire, to the limit
Through the fire, through whatever


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I look in your eyes and I can see
> We've loved so dangerously
> You're not trusting your heart to anyone
> You tell me you're gonna play it smart
> We're through before we start
> But I believe that we've only just begun


----------



## Agee

People all over the world (everybody)
Join hands (join)
Start a love train, love train
People all over the world (all the world, now)
Join hands (love ride)
Start a love train (love ride), love train
The next stop that we make will be soon
Tell all the folks in Russia, and China, too
Don't you know that it's time to get on board
And let this train keep on riding, riding on through
Well, well
People all over the world (you don't need no money)
Join hands (come on)
Start a love train, love train (don't need no ticket, come on)
People all over the world (Join in, ride this train)
Join in (Ride this train, y'all)
Start a love train (Come on, train), love train
All of you brothers over in Africa
Tell all the folks in Egypt, and Israel, too
Please don't miss this train at the station
'Cause if you miss it, I feel sorry, sorry for you
Well
People all over the world (Sisters and brothers)
Join hands (join, come on)
Start a love train (ride this train, y'all), love train (Come on)
People all over the world (Don't need no tickets)
Join hands (come on, ride)
Start a love train, love train
Ride, let it ride
Let it ride
Let it ride
People, ain't no war
People all over the world (on this train)
Join in (ride the train)
Start a love train, love train (ride the train, y'all)
People all over the world (come on)
Join hands (you can ride or stand, yeah)
Start a love train, love train (makin' love)
People all over the world ('round the world, y'all)
Join hands (come on)
Start a love train, love train


----------



## Agee

It’s not your situation, I just need contemplation over you
I’m not so systematic, it’s just that I’m an addict for your love

Not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only girl
I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only world

Just think how long I’ve known you, it’s long for me to own you, lock and key
It’s really not confusing, I’m just the young illusion, can’t you see

I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only girl
I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only world

Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them cry

(in strumental break)

It’s not your situation, I just need contemplation over you
I’m not so systematic, it’s just that I’m an addict for your love

Not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only girl
I’m not the only one that holds you, I never ever should have told you
You’re my only world

Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them cry

Georgy porgy, pudding pie, kissed the girls and made them cry
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them high

Georgy porgy
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them high
Georgy porgy
Kissed the girls and made them cry, kissed the girls and made them cry


----------



## Agee

It’s not in the way that you hold me, it’s not in the way you say you care
It’s not in the way you’ve been treating my friends
It’s not in the way that you stayed till the end
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Chorus:
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh

It’s not in the words that you told me, girl
It’s not in the way you say you’re mine, ooh
It’s not in the way that you came back to me
It’s not in the way that your love set me free
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Chorus

(instrumental break)

It’s not in the words that you told me
It’s not in the way you say you’re mine, ooh
It’s not in the way that you came back to me
It’s not in the way that your love set me free
It’s not in the way you look or the things that you say that you’ll do

Chorus - love isn’t always on time

Hold the line, love isn’t always on time -
Love isn’t always, love isn’t always on time
Hold the line, love isn’t always on time, love isn’t always on time
Love isn’t always on time, love isn’t always on time, oh oh oh


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> People all over the world (everybody)
> Join hands (join)
> Start a love train, love train
> People all over the world (all the world, now)
> Join hands (love ride)
> Start a love train (love ride), love train
> The next stop that we make will be soon
> Tell all the folks in Russia, and China, too
> Don't you know that it's time to get on board
> And let this train keep on riding, riding on through
> Well, well
> People all over the world (you don't need no money)
> Join hands (come on)
> Start a love train, love train (don't need no ticket, come on)
> People all over the world (Join in, ride this train)
> Join in (Ride this train, y'all)
> Start a love train (Come on, train), love train
> All of you brothers over in Africa
> Tell all the folks in Egypt, and Israel, too
> Please don't miss this train at the station
> 'Cause if you miss it, I feel sorry, sorry for you
> Well
> People all over the world (Sisters and brothers)
> Join hands (join, come on)
> Start a love train (ride this train, y'all), love train (Come on)
> People all over the world (Don't need no tickets)
> Join hands (come on, ride)
> Start a love train, love train
> Ride, let it ride
> Let it ride
> Let it ride
> People, ain't no war
> People all over the world (on this train)
> Join in (ride the train)
> Start a love train, love train (ride the train, y'all)
> People all over the world (come on)
> Join hands (you can ride or stand, yeah)
> Start a love train, love train (makin' love)
> People all over the world ('round the world, y'all)
> Join hands (come on)
> Start a love train, love train




I feel like I should be ice skating at Chuck Wonderlands Skating rink


----------



## RoseRed

Now can we get some Carpentars please...


----------



## Agee

We’ve only just begun to live

White lace and promises

A kiss for luck and we’re on our way

We’ve only just begun


Before the rising sun we fly

So many roads to choose

We start our walking

And learn to run

And yes! we’ve only just begun


(*) sharin’ horizons that are new to us

Watchin’ the signs along the way

Talkin’ it over just the two of us

Workin’ together day to day, together


(**) and when the evening comes we smile

So much of life ahead

We’ll find a place where there’s room to grow

And yes! we’ve only just begun


----------



## Agee

Why do birds suddenly appear
Everytime you are near ? 
Just like me,
They long to be close to you

Why do stars fall down from the sky
Everytime you walk by
Just like me,
They long to be close to you

From the day that you were born
The angels got together
And decided to create a dream come true
So they sprinkled moondust in your hair
Of gold, and starlight in your eyes of blue

Ah, that is why the girls in town
Follow you all around
Just like me,
They long to be close to you

Just like me,
They long to be close to you
Just like me,
They long to be close to you

From the day that you were born
The angels got together
And decided to create a dream come true
So they sprinkled moondust in your hair
Of gold, and starlight in your eyes of blue

Ah, that is why the girls in town
Follow you all around
Just like me,
They long to be close to you

Like me, like me, like me
I wanna be close to you

Woo, ah, close to you
Woo, me too
I wanna be close to you

Ooh, I wanna be, me too
I wanna be close to you

From the day that you were born
The angels got together
A dream come true
That’s you, that’s you
And I wanna be close to you


----------



## jazz lady

*Carpenters?  I'd rather listen to Chicago...*

Pretty smile lovely face and a warm breeze now I need you lady
You're my no tell lover
Every night in a different place I'll meet you tender lady
You're my no tell lover

Everyone keeps tellin' me that this affair's not meant to be
Even though I need you night and day
Walk away if you see me coming, even if it's you I'm lovin'
Every minute is an hour every day's a lonely lifetime
You're my no tell lover

The little time that we spend together just can't last forever
You're my no tell lover
Everyone keeps tellin' me that this affair's not meant to be
Even though I need you night and day
Walk away if you see me coming even though it's you I'm lovin'

I want her
I can't leave her
I won't live without her
There's nothing left to say
I want her
I can't leave her

Pretty smile, lovely face and a warm breeze now I need you lady
You're my no tell lover
Every night in a different place I'll need you tender lady
You're my no tell lover
Everyone keeps tellin' me this affair's not meant to be
Even though I need you night and day
Walk away if you see me coming even though it's you I'm lovin'
I want her
I can't leave her
I won't live without her
She's my no tell lover


----------



## jazz lady

When I'm with you, it doesn't matter where we are,
Or what we're doing. I'm with you, that's all that matters.
Time passes much too quickly when we're together laughing.
I wish I could sing it to you, oh no,
I wish I could sing it to you.
Mostly I'm silent.

Never think about words to say.
When I kiss you, I feel a thousand different feelings.
The color of chills all over my body.
And when I feel them, I quickly try to decide which one
I should try to put into words, oh no,
Try to put into words.
Mostly I'm silent.

Only the beginning of what I want to feel forever.
Only the beginning. Only just the start.
I've got to get you into my life.
Got to get you next to me.
Only the beginning. Only just the start.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I feel like I should be ice skating at Chuck Wonderlands Skating rink


Couples only skate...

Low lights and the Disco ball


----------



## jazz lady

*or maybe some Foreigner...*

You're not shy, you get around
You wanna fly, don't want your feet on the ground
You stay up, you won't come down
You wanna live, you wanna move to the sound

Got fire in your veins
Burnin' hot but you don't feel the pain
Your desire is insane
You can't stop until you do it again

But sometimes I wonder as I look in your eyes
Maybe you're thinking of some other guy
But I know, yes I know, how to treat you right
That's why you call me in the middle of the night

You say it's urgent
So urgent, so oh oh urgent
Just wait and see
How urgent my love can be
It's urgent

You play tricks on my mind
You're everywhere but you're so hard to find
You're not warm or sentimental
You're so extreme, you can be so temperamental

But I'm not looking for a love that will last
I know what I need and I need it fast
Yeah, there's one thing in common that we both share
That's a need for for each other anytime, anywhere

It gets so urgent
So urgent
You know it's urgent
I wanna tell you it's the same for me
So oh oh urgent
Just you wait and see
How urgent our love can be
It's urgent

You say it's urgent
Make it fast, make it urgent
Do it quick, do it urgent
Gotta rush, make it urgent
Want it quick
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
So urgent, emergency
Emer... emer... emer...
It's urgent


----------



## Agee

He had white horses
And ladies by the score
All dressed in satin
And waiting by the door

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was

White lace and feathers
They made up his bed
A gold covered mattress
On which he was laid

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was

He went to fight wars
For his country and his king
Of his honor and his glory
The people would sing

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was

A bullet had found him
His blood ran as he cried
No money could save him
So he laid down and he died

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was


----------



## Agee

Hey, baby, if you’re feelin’ down
I know what’s good for you all day
Are you worried what your friends see
Will it ruin your reputation lovin’ me

’cause I’m a dirty white boy
Yeah a dirty white boy
A dirty white boy

Don’t drive no big black car
Don’t like no hollywood movie star
You want me to be true to you
You don’t give a damn what I do to you

I’m just a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

Well, I’m a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, dirty white boy
A dirty white boy

I’ve been in trouble since I don’t know when
I’m in trouble now and I now somehow I’ll find trouble again
I’m a loner, but I’m never alone
Every night I get one step closer to the danger zone

’cause I’m a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, I’m a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

C’mon, c’mon boy
Dirty white boy, white boy
Dirty white boy, I’m a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

Hey, I’m a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, I’m a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*even some Bon Jovi...*

If you're ready, I'm willing and able 
Help me lay my cards out on the table 
You're mine and I'm yours for the taking 
Right now the rules we made are meant for breaking 

What you get ain't always what you see 
But satisfaction's guaranteed 
They say what you give is always what you need 
So if you want me to lay my hands on you 

Lay your hands on me, lay your hands on me, lay your hands on me, 
Lay your hands on me, lay your hands on me, lay your hands on me, 

Lay your hands on me 

I'm a fighter, I'm a poet, I'm a preacher 
I've been to school and baby, I've been the teacher 
If you show me how to get up off the ground 
I can show you how to fly and never ever come back down 

Everything you want is what I need 
Satisfaction's guaranteed 
But the ride don't never ever come for free 
If you want me to lay my hands on you 

Lay your hands on me, lay your hands on me, lay your hands on me, 
Lay your hands on me, lay your hands on me, lay your hands on me, 

Lay your hands on me 

[Solo] 

Don't you know I only aim to please 
If you want me to lay my hands on you 

Lay your hands on me


----------



## gumbo

STP



Waiting on a Sunday afternoon
for what I read between the lines, 
your lies.
feelin' like a hand in rusted shame
so do you laugh or does it cry?
reply?

leavin' on a southern train
only yesterday you lied,
promises of what I seemed to be
only watched the time go by,
all of these things you said to me.

breathing is the hardest thing
to do. with all I've said and
all that's dead for you,
you lied - good bye

leavin' on a southern train
only yesterday you lied
promises of what I seemed to be
only watched the time go by,
all of these things I said to you.


----------



## jazz lady

*more Bon Jovi...*

An angel's smile is what you sell 
You promise me heaven, then put me through hell 
Chains of love got a hold on me 
When passion's a prison, you can't break free 

You're a loaded gun 
There's nowhere to run 
No one can save me 
The damage is done 

Shot through the heart 
And you're to blame 
You give love a bad name 
I play my part and you play your game 
You give love a bad name 
You give love a bad name 

Paint your smile on your lips 
Blood red nails on your fingertips 
A school boy's dream, you act so shy 
Your very first kiss was your first kiss goodbye 

You're a loaded gun 
There's nowhere to run 
No one can save me 
The damage is done 

Shot through the heart 
And you're to blame 
You give love a bad name 
I play my part and you play your game 
You give love a bad name 
You give love a bad name


----------



## gumbo

More *STP*




And I feel that time's a wasted go
So where ya going to tommorrow?
And I see that these are lies to come
Would you even care?

And I feel it
And I feel it

Where ya going for tommorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?

And I feel, so much depends on the weather
So is it raining in your bedroom?
And I see, that these are the eyes of disarray
Would you even care?

And I feel it
And she feels it

Where ya going to tommorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?

When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it

Where ya going for tommorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?

When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
To find it
To find it
To find it


----------



## jazz lady

*the chicago song I couldn't find last night...*

Merely by chance
Very unsuspected
You caught my heart
Unprotectin' me
Now I'm fallin in love with you

Just when I thought
I was free and easy
You came along
To me soft and breezy
Now I've fallen in love with you
Woo hoo
I've fallen in love with you

And for the first time in my life
I know what it's like to be a happy man
Happy man
And for the first time in my life
You've given me something I can understand
Bein' a happy man

Be with me now
Love me forever
Leavin' you lady
Was something that I'd never do
I've fallen in love with you

All of my life it seems I have waited
Now I can say all these words I have stated untrue
I've fallen in love with you
Woo hoo
Fallen in love with you
Woo hoo


----------



## harleygirl

*This one will give away my age........*

Grand Funk Railroad!!


Out on the road for forty days
Last night in Little Rock, put me in a haze
Sweet, sweet Connie was doin' her act
She had the whole show and that's a natural fact

Up all night with Freddie King
I got to tell you, poker's his thing
Booze and ladies, keep me right
As long as we can make it to the show tonight

We're an American band
We're an American band
We're comin' to your town
We'll help you party it down
We're an American band

Four young chiquitas in Omaha
Waitin' for the band to return from the show
A feelin' good, feelin' right and it's Saturday night
The hotel detective, he was outta sight

Now these fine ladies, they had a plan
They was out to meet the boys in the band
They said, "Come on dudes, let's get it on!"

And we proceeded to tear that hotel down

We're an American band
We're an American band
We're comin' to your town
We'll help you party it down
We're an American band

We're an American band
We're an American band
We're comin' to your town
We'll help you party it down
We're an American band

[break]

We're an American band
We're an American band
We're comin' to your town
We'll help you party it down
We're an American band

We're an American band
We're an American band
We're comin' to your town
We'll help you party it down
We're an American band

We're an American band (whooo)
We're an American band (whooo)
We're an American band (whooo)


----------



## harleygirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> We’ve only just begun to live
> 
> White lace and promises
> 
> A kiss for luck and we’re on our way
> 
> We’ve only just begun
> 
> 
> Before the rising sun we fly
> 
> So many roads to choose
> 
> We start our walking
> 
> And learn to run
> 
> And yes! we’ve only just begun
> 
> 
> (*) sharin’ horizons that are new to us
> 
> Watchin’ the signs along the way
> 
> Talkin’ it over just the two of us
> 
> Workin’ together day to day, together
> 
> 
> (**) and when the evening comes we smile
> 
> So much of life ahead
> 
> We’ll find a place where there’s room to grow
> 
> And yes! we’ve only just begun


Sorry............


----------



## jazz lady

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Grand Funk Railroad!!
> 
> We're an American band
> We're an American band
> We're comin' to your town
> We'll help you party it down
> We're an American band



  :holdsuplighter:


----------



## jazz lady

*a little simon & garfunkel playing on the radio now...*

When you’re weary, feeling small,
When tears are in your eyes, I will dry them all;
I’m on your side. When times get rough
And friends just can’t be found,
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.

When you’re down and out,
When you’re on the street,
When evening falls so hard
I will comfort you.
I’ll take your part.
When darkness comes
And pain is all around,
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.

Sail on silvergirl,
Sail on by.
Your time has come to shine.
All your dreams are on their way.
See how they shine
If you need a friend
I’m sailing right behind.

Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind.


----------



## Agee

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Sorry............


But, but, RR asked for it


----------



## Agee

I've seen the bright lights of Memphis 
And the Commodore Hotel 
And underneath a street lamp I met a Southern belle 
Well she took me to the river, where she cast her spell 
And in that Southern moonlight, she sang a song so well 

If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb 
And we can walk together down in dixieland 
Down in dixieland 

Well we made all the hot spots. My money flowed like wine 
Then that low down Southern whiskey began to fog my mind 
And I don't remember church bells or the money I put down 
On the white picket fence and boardwalk of the house at the edge of town 
But boy do I remember the strain of her refrain 
The nights we spent together, and the way she called my name 

If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb 
And we can walk together down in dixieland 
Down in dixieland 

Well it's been a year since she ran away 
Yes that guitar player sure could play 
She always liked to sing along 
She's always handy with a song 
Then one night in the lobby of the Commodore Hotel 
I chanced to meet a bartender who said he knew her well 
And as he handed me a drink he began to hum a song 
And all the boys there, at the bar, began to sign along 

If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb 
And we can walk together down in dixieland 
Down in dixieland


----------



## Agee

Spotcheck Billy got down on his hands and knees 
He said "Hey momma, hey let me check your oil all right?" 
She said "No, no honey, not tonight 
Comeback Monday, comeback Tuesday, then I might." 

I said Juanita, my sweet Jaunita, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 
I said Jaunita, my sweet taquita, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 

Don't want nobody who won't dive for dimes 
Don't want no speedballs 'cause I might die tryin 
Throw me a line, throw me a line 
'Cause there's a fat man in the bathtub with the blues 
I hear you moan, I hear you moan, I hear you moan 

Billy got so sad, dejected, put on his hat and start to run 
Runnin' down the street yellin' at the top of his lungs 
All I want in this life of mine is some good clean fun 
All I want in this life and time is some hit and run 

I said Juanita, my sweet Jaunita, what are you up to? 
My Jaunita 
I said Jaunita, my sweet taquito, what are you up to? 
My Juanita 

Put my money in your meter baby so it won't run down 
But you caught me in the squeeze play on the cheesy side of town 
Throw me a dime, throw me a line 
'Cause there's a fat man in the bathtub with the blues 
I hear you moan, I hear you moan, I hear you moan


----------



## Agee

My baby called me up 
She said, "Why don't you ever take me out? 
Pick me up in your brand new car 
You shake the short change from your old fruit jar" 

I put on my dancin' shoes 
We headed straight for the rhythm and blues 
The music was hot, but my baby was not 

I've got a rocket in my pocket, I said rocket 
Ya fingers in the socket 
Fingers in the socket, fingers in the socket 

No way for you to stop it 
That rocket c'mon, you get off it oh 
Rocket, said rocket, said rocket, said rocket, said rocket, said rocket 

Don't understand that girl, I can't explain 
She got one foot on the platform, the other on the train 
I got a rocket in my pocket, yeah I said rocket 
Finger in the socket


----------



## jazz lady

All I ever wanted was our love to be true
More than just enough to get me by
I want a love to see me through
I don't need another well-spent night,
Another clever sideways glance
I wanna look my baby in the eye
And know there's nothing left to chance

Well if you're tired of being lonely, beat up and confused
Darling, there's only one thing you can do:
Come to me
Don't be the one who's waiting
Come to me
Babe, I got what you need
Wont you come to me
There won't be no hesitating, babe
I know what you mean to me

I'm gonna hold out for no one
Ain't gonna settle for less
'Cause the kind of love I'm looking for, baby,
You can't fake, you can't finesse
I ain't looking for the kind of man, baby,
Who can't stand a little shaky ground
Who'll give me fire and tenderness
And has got the guts to stick around

Well if you're tired of being lonely, beat up and confused,
Darling, there's only one thing you can-
I got what you want, baby
Oh, and I got what you need
Well if you're tired of being lonely, beat up and confused,
Darling there is only one thing you can do:
Come to me
Be the one who's waiting
Come to me
Ooh, I got what you need
Come to me
There won't be no hesititing, babe
Won't you come to me
I got what you want now, baby
I got what you need
Won't you come
Won't you bring it on home to me
Won't you come
Won't you come on baby, bring it on home to me
Won't you come to me
Bring all of your sweet love home
Won't you come to me


----------



## jazz lady

Feels like nothin happens fast enough
Well maybe I just want too much
But when something's wrong between us, Baby
Nothin feels right.

I think it's time we cleared the air
Take a long drive far away somewhere
Tell me everything you feel inside
We got nothin but time.

Slide over, Baby
Here by my side
I wanna take you on a Slow Ride
On a Slow Ride.

Your history shows on your face
Yeah, you've been hurt you've been betrayed
Now we can't change the past, but we can
Leave it behind.

We'll forget about tomorrow, Baby
We'll just steal away into the night
And we'll just be two shadows, Darlin
In the dashboard light.

Slide over, Baby
Here by my side
I wanna take you on a Slow Ride
On a Slow Ride


----------



## jazz lady

Turn down the lights;
Turn down the bed.
Turn down these voices
Inside my head.

Lay down with me;
Tell me no lies.
Just hold me close;
Don't patronize.

Don't patronize me.

'Cause I can't make you love me
If you don't.
You can't make your heart feel
Something it won't.
Here in the dark
In these final hours,
I will lay down my heart
And I'll feel the power;
But you won't.
No, you won't.
'Cuz I can't make you love me
If you don't.

I'll close my eyes,
Then I won't see
The love you don't feel
When you're holding me.

Morning will come,
And I'll do what's right;
Just give me till then
To give up this fight.

And I will give up this fight.

'Cause I can't make you love me
If you don't.
You can't make your heart feel
Something it won't.
Here in the dark
In these final hours,
I will lay down my heart
And I'll feel the power;
But you won't.
No, you won't.
'Cuz I can't make you love me
If you don't.


----------



## happyazz

: 





			
				Airgasm said:
			
		

> I've seen the bright lights of Memphis
> And the Commodore Hotel
> And underneath a street lamp I met a Southern belle
> Well she took me to the river, where she cast her spell
> And in that Southern moonlight, she sang a song so well
> 
> If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb
> And we can walk together down in dixieland
> Down in dixieland
> 
> Well we made all the hot spots. My money flowed like wine
> Then that low down Southern whiskey began to fog my mind
> And I don't remember church bells or the money I put down
> On the white picket fence and boardwalk of the house at the edge of town
> But boy do I remember the strain of her refrain
> The nights we spent together, and the way she called my name
> 
> If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb
> And we can walk together down in dixieland
> Down in dixieland
> 
> Well it's been a year since she ran away
> Yes that guitar player sure could play
> She always liked to sing along
> She's always handy with a song
> Then one night in the lobby of the Commodore Hotel
> I chanced to meet a bartender who said he knew her well
> And as he handed me a drink he began to hum a song
> And all the boys there, at the bar, began to sign along
> 
> If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb
> And we can walk together down in dixieland
> Down in dixieland


  Oh YES! Little Feet- Waiting for Columbus.


----------



## vraiblonde

*I can't believe nobody posted this yet:*

One, two, three o'clock, four o'clock, rock, 
Five, six, seven o'clock, eight o'clock, rock, 
Nine, ten, eleven o'clock, twelve o'clock, rock, 
We're gonna rock around the clock tonight. 

Put your glad rags on and join me, hon, 
We'll have some fun when the clock strikes one, 
We're gonna rock around the clock tonight, 
We're gonna rock, rock, rock, 'til broad daylight. 
We're gonna rock, gonna rock, around the clock tonight. 

When the clock strikes two, three and four, 
If the band slows down we'll yell for more, 
We're gonna rock around the clock tonight, 
We're gonna rock, rock, rock, 'til broad daylight. 
We're gonna rock, gonna rock, around the clock tonight. 

When the chimes ring five, six and seven, 
We'll be right in seventh heaven. 
We're gonna rock around the clock tonight, 
We're gonna rock, rock, rock, 'til broad daylight. 
We're gonna rock, gonna rock, around the clock tonight. 

When it's eight, nine, ten, eleven too, 
I'll be goin' strong and so will you. 
We're gonna rock around the clock tonight, 
We're gonna rock, rock, rock, 'til broad daylight. 
We're gonna rock, gonna rock, around the clock tonight. 

When the clock strikes twelve, we'll cool off then, 
Start a rockin' round the clock again. 
We're gonna rock around the clock tonight, 
We're gonna rock, rock, rock, 'til broad daylight. 
We're gonna rock, gonna rock, around the clock tonight.


----------



## vraiblonde

*And....*

Lie beside me on the sand,
Put some lotion in your hand,
Come on an make me feel nice,
Then kiss me once or twice,
Say you love me again.

Then rub it in, rub it in,
Rub it in, rub it in.
I feel the tingle begin,
Youre gettin under my skin,
Rub it in, rub it in.

(do it)
Mmm, feels good 
(do it)
Put a lil bit on ma left shoulder Yeah.
(do it)
Put a lil bit right here Yeah.

Turn your radio on 
And find a slow groovin song 
Baby whisper in my ear 
Say the things I wanna hear 
Make me know your love is strong 

And rub it in, rub it in,
Rub it in, rub it in.
I feel the tingle begin
Youre gettin under my skin
Rub it in, rub it in.

Put a little on my nose,
Put a little on my toes,
Put it on my back, and my sacroilliac
And a dab on my chinny-chin-chin.

Rub it in, rub it in,
Rub it in, rub it in,
I feel the tingle begin,
Youre gettin under my skin
Rub it in, rub it in.


----------



## vraiblonde

*And a little Buddy Holly to round us out...*

You're gonna say you'll a miss me
You're gonna say you'll a kiss me
You're gonna say you'll love me
Cause I'm a-Gonna Love You Too

It's a gonna happen some day
You're gonna see things my way
Your gonna say you'll a love me
Cause I'm a-Gonna Love You Too

After all another fella took ya
But I still can't overlook ya
I'm a-gonna do my best to hook ya
After all is said and done

You're gonna say you'll a miss me
You're gonna say you'll a kiss me
You're gonna say you'll a love me
Cause I'm a-Gonna Love You Too

ah ah ah ah
ah ah
ah ah ah ah ah
ah ah ah ah 
ah ah ah ah ah ah ah!


----------



## vraiblonde

*This just came on the radio!*

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
we gonna' do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there
I'm east bound just watchin' ole' Bandit run.

Keep your foot hard on the pedal son, never mind them brakes
let it all hang out 'cause we've got a run to make.
The boys are thirsty in Atlanta, and there's beer in Texarkana,
and we'll bring it back no matter what it takes

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
we gonna' do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there
I'm east bound just watchin' ole' Bandit run.

Old Smokey's got them ears on, he's hot on your trail,
and he ain't  gonna' rest 'til you're in jail.
So, you gotta' dodge him, you gotta' duck him
you gotta' keep that deisel truckin'
just put that hammer down and give it hell.

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
we gonna' do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there
I'm east bound just watchin' ole' Bandit run.

-----------------------

I do love me some Jerry Reed


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Lie beside me on the sand,
> Put some lotion in your hand,
> Come on an make me feel nice,
> Then kiss me once or twice,
> Say you love me again.
> 
> Then rub it in, rub it in,
> Rub it in, rub it in.
> I feel the tingle begin,
> Youre gettin under my skin,
> Rub it in, rub it in.
> 
> .


This is a side of V, you don't see very often. Hubba-Hubba !








Great songs BTW


----------



## vraiblonde

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Great songs BTW


I'm listening to the Rockabilly station on MusicMatch.

Well all I want is a party doll,
To come along with me when I'm feelin' wild,
To be everlovin', true and fair,
To run her fingers through my hair.

Come along and be my party doll,
Come along and be my party doll,
Come along and be my party doll, 
I wanna make love to you, to you,
I wanna make love to you.

Well I saw a gal walkin' down the street,
The kind of a gal I'd love to meet,
She had blonde hair and eyes of blue,
Baby I wanna have a party with you.

Come along and be my party doll,
Come along and be my party doll,
Come along and be my party doll, 
I wanna make love to you, to you,
I wanna make love to you.

Every man has got to have a party doll,
To be with him when he's feelin' wild,
To be everlovin', true and fair
To run her fingers through his hair,
To run her fingers through his hair.

Come along and be my party doll,
Come along and be my party doll,
Come along and be my party doll, 
I wanna make love to you, to you,
I wanna make love to you.


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> *pokingfingersineyes-FT,I'mnotlooking*
> 
> Where were we...:guitar:
> 
> Angie, Angie
> When will those clouds all disappear?
> Angie, Angie
> Where will it lead us from here?
> With no loving in our souls
> And no money in our coats
> You can't say we're satisfied
> But Angie, Angie
> You can't say we never tried
> Angie, You're beautiful
> But ain't it time we said goodbye
> Angie, I still love you
> Remember all those nights we cried?
> All the dreams we held so close
> Seemed to all go up in smoke
> Let me whisper in your ear
> Angie, Angie
> Where will it lead us from here?
> Angie, don't weep
> All your kisses still taste sweet
> I hate that sadness in your eyes
> But Angie, Angie
> Ain't it time we said goodbye?
> With no loving in our souls
> And no money in our coats
> You can't say we're satisfied
> But Angie, I still love you, baby
> Everywhere I look I see your eyes
> There ain't a woman that comes close to you
> Come on baby dry your eyes
> But Angie, Angie
> Ain't it good to be alive?
> Angie, Angie
> They can say we never tried


This song is playing now... 

I miss Chaotic...


----------



## DoWhat

Is this $hit ever going to end?


----------



## Wenchy

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Is this $hit ever going to end?



Never.  


A woman made a man
A man he made a house
And when they lay together
Little creatures all come out

Well, I've seen sex and I think it's alright
It makes those little creatures come to life
I can laugh or I can turn away
Well, I've seen sex and I think it's okay

We are creatures, creatures of love
We are creatures, creatures of love
From the sleep of reason, a life is born
We are creatures of love, we are creatures of love

It's okay to be afraid
When the blue spark hits your brain
We can love one another
I've been told that it's okay

Doctor, doctor, tell me what I am
Am I one of those human beings
Well I can laugh or I can learn to think
So help me now to find out what I feel

We are creatures, creatures of love
We are creatures, creatures of love
We've been here forever, before you were born
We are creatures of love, We are creatures of love

A man can drive a car
And a woman can be a boss
I'm a monkey and a flower
I'm everything at once

Well, a woman and a man can be together
If they decide to they'll make little creatures
Watch 'em now!
Little creatures of love
With two arms and two legs
From a moment of passion
Now they cover the bed

Little creatures of love, we are creatures of love
We are creatures, creatures of love
We are creatures, creatures of love
From the sleep of reason, a life is born
We are creatures of love, we are creatures of love


----------



## cattitude

Everybody, get on the floor and let's dance
Don't fight your feelings, give yourself a chance
Shake shake shake, shake shake shake
Shake your booty 
Shake your booty
Oh, shake shake shake, shake shake shake
Shake your booty 
Shake your booty

Oh, You can, you can do it very well
You're the best in the world, I can tell
Oh, Shake shake shake, shake shake shake
Shake your booty
Shake your booty

Oh, shake shake shake, shake shake shake
Shake your booty 
Shake your booty

Shake shake, shake shake
Oh, Shake shake, shake shake

Oh, Shake shake shake, shake shake shake
Shake your booty 
Shake your booty

Oh, Shake shake shake, shake shake shake
Shake your booty 
Shake your booty

Oh, Shake shake, shake shake 
Shake your booty 
Oh, don't fight the feeling 
Shake shake, shake shake
Shake your booty
Oh, give yourself a chance

Shake shake, shake shake 
Shake your booty 
You can do it, do it 

Shake shake, shake shake
Shake your booty
Come on, little mama now
Shake shake, shake shake
Shake your booty

Shake shake, shake shake
Shake your booty
All brothers and sisters
Shake shake
Come on, shake shake
Come on shake your booty
Do your duty
Shake shake 
Come on, shake shake
Shake your booty

You go 2a!!


----------



## FromTexas

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Is this $hit ever going to end?



This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...


----------



## Kyle

_Would you like to swing on a star_
_carry moonbeams home in jar_
_or be better off than you are_
_or would you rather be a mule_

_A mule is an animal with long funny ears_
_he picks up at anything he hears_
_His back is brawny and his brain is weak_
_he's just plain stupid with a stubborn streak_
_and by the way if you hate to go to school_
_You may grow up to be a mule_

_Oh would you like to swing on a star_
_carry moonbeams home in jar_
_or be better off than you are_
_or would you rather be a fish_

_A fish is an animal that swims in a brook_
_He can't write his name or read a book_
_To fool the people is his only thought_
_and though he's slippery he still gets caught_
_but if thats the kind of life that you wish_
_you may grow up to be a fish_

_Would you like to swing on a star_
_carry moonbeams home in jar_
_or be better off than you are_
_or would you rather be a pig_

_A pig is an animal with dirt on his face_
_his shoes are a terrible disgrace_
_He has no manners when he eats his food_
_He's fat and lazy and extremely rude_
_But if you don't care a feather or a fig_
_you may grow up to be a pig_

_And all the monkeys aren't in the zoo_
_everyday you meet quite a few_
_so you see it's all up to you _
_you could be better than you are_
_you could be swinging on a star_


----------



## Kyle

Oh! We ain't got a barrel of money
Maybe we're ragged and funny
But we'll travel along
Singing a song
Side by side

I don't know what's a-comin' tomorrow
Maybe it's trouble and sorrow
But we'll travel the road
Sharing our load
Side by side

Thru all kinds of weather
What if the sky should fall
Just as long as we're together
It really doesn't matter at all

When they've all had their quarrels and parted
We'll be the same as we started
Just travelin' along
Singing a song
Side by side

 Instrumental 

Yeah, Thru all kinds of weather
What if the sky should fall
Just as long as we're together
It really doesn't matter at all

Now, When they've all had their quarrels and parted
We'll be the same as we started
Just traveling along
Singing a song
Side  by  side...


----------



## StarCat

*Matchbox 20-Push*

She said I don't know if I've ever been good enough 
I'm a little bit rusty, and I think my head is caving in 
And I don't know if I've ever been really loved 
By hand that's touched me, well I feel like something's gonna give 
And I'm a little bit angry, well 

This ain't over, no not here, not while I still need you around 
You don't owe me, we might change 
Yeah we just might feel good 


I wanna push you around, well I will, well I will 
I wanna push you down, well I will, well I will 
I wanna take you for granted, I wanna take you for granted, yeah I will, I will 

Well I will 

She said I don't know why you ever would lie to me 
Like I'm a little untrusting when I think that the truth is gonna hurt ya 
And I don't know why you couldn't just stay with me 
You couldn't stand to be near me 
When my face don't seem to want to shine 
'cuz It's a little bit dirty well 

Don't just stand there, say nice things to me 
I've been cheated I've been wronged you, 
And you don't know me, I can't change 
I won't do anything at all 

I wanna push you around, well I will, well I will 
I wanna push you down, well I will, well I will 
I wanna take you for granted, I wanna take you for granted, yeah I will, I will 

Oh but don't bowl me over 
Just wait a minute well it kinda fell apart, things get so crazy, crazy 
Don't rush this baby, don't rush this Baby, baby 

I wanna push you around, well I will, well I will 
I wanna push you down, well I will, well I will 
I wanna take you for granted, yeah, yeah, yeah 
I wanna take you, take you, yeah, well I will, I will, I will, I will 
I will, I will, I will, Yeah, yeah, push you around, 
I'll drag you down, I wanna push you around 
Well I will


----------



## RoseRed

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain
But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away
If we could take the time to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone
I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my 
own Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain, ohhh yeahhh
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain


Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## harleygirl

Jeremiah was a bullfrog
Was a good friend of mine
I never understood a single word he said
But I helped him drink his wine
And he always had some mighty fine wine

Singin'
Joy to the world
All the boys and girls, now
Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea
Joy to you and me

If I were the king of the world
Tell you what I'd do
I'd throw away the cars and the bars and the wars
And make sweet love to you
Said, make sweet love to you

Joy to the world
All the boys and girls
Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea
Joy to you and me

[break]

You know I love the ladies
I love to have my fun
I'm a high life flyer and a rainbow rider
A straight shootin' son-of-a-gun
I said, a straight shootin' son-of-a-gun

Singin'
Joy to the world
All the boys and girls now
Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea
Joy to you and me

Joy to the world
All the boys and girls
Joy to the world
Joy to you and me

Joy to the world
All the boys and girls
Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea
Joy to you and me

Joy to the world
All the boys and girls
Joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea
Joy to you and me


----------



## tomchamp

*Nobody can swing a scarf around like her...!*

Rock on- gold dust woman
Take your silver spoon
And dig your grave

Heartless challenge
Pick your path and I'll pray

Wake up in the morning
See your sunrise- loves- to go down
Lousy lovers- pick their prey
But they never cry out loud

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pick up the pieces and go home.

Rock on- ancient woman <- Should be Rock on - Ancient Queen
Follow those who pale
In your shadow

Rulers make bad lovers
You better put your kingdom up for sale

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pickup the pieces and go home.


----------



## Agee

*Classic...*



			
				tomchamp said:
			
		

> *Nobody can swing a scarf around like her...!*
> 
> Rock on- gold dust woman
> .




I took my love, I took it down
Climbed a mountain and I turned around
I saw my reflection in the snow covered hills
’till the landslide brought me down

Oh, mirror in the sky
What is love
Can the child within my heart rise above
Can I sail thru the changing ocean tides
Can I handle the seasons of my life

Well, I’ve been afraid of changing
’cause I’ve built my life around you
But time makes you bolder
Children get older
I’m getting older too

Oh, take my love, take it down
Climb a mountain and turn around
If you see my reflection in the snow covered hills
Well the landslide will bring it down

If you see my reflection in the snow covered hills
Well maybe the landslide will bring it down


----------



## Agee

If you want it, here it is come and get it, 
Hmmm... make your mind up fast
If you want it, anytime I can give it 
But you better hurry cause it may not last

Did I hear you say that there must be a catch
Will you walk away from a fool and his money

If you want it, here it is come and get it
But you better hurry cause it's going fast

If you want it, here it is come and get it, 
Ummm... make your mind up fast
If you want it, anytime I can give it
But you better hurry cause it may not last

Did I hear you say that there must be a catch
Will you walk away from a fool and his money

Sony, if you want it, here it is come and get it
But you better hurry cause it's going fast
you'd better hurry cause it's going fast ...
ooh... fool and his money

Sony, if you want it, here it is come and get it
But you better hurry cause it's going fast
You'd better hurry cause it's going fast
You'd better hurry cause it's going fast


----------



## jazz lady

*hey dougstermd...*

I'm crazy for this little lady
I'm freaking for my little baby
'Cause she makes me feel good
She's so fine

Don't need all my other ladies
I'm beggin' for this little lady
'Cause I tell you she's cool
She's divine

I know she's a super lady
I'm weak and I've gone hazy yeah

I'm crazy for that lady
She's chic but she's not shady yeah
Sophisticated lady
And she makes me feel good
She's so fine

Never knew there was such a lady
That would make me want to straighten
Out my life at this time but I find
I'm thinkin' 'bout this pretty lady
I would love her good as my own baby (?)
'Cause you know she's no fool
She's refined

I know she's a super lady
I'm weak and I've gone hazy yeah

I'm crazy for that lady
She's chic but she's not shady yeah
Sophisticated lady
And she makes me feel good
She's so fine

Yeah
Don't you know she blows my mind
All the time
'Cause she makes me feel good
Like a real woman should
Yeah
She's so mine
Yeah

I'm weak and I've gone hazy yeah

I'm crazy for that lady
She's chic but she's not shady yeah
Sophisticated lady
And she makes me feel good
And she makes me feel good
And she makes me feel good
She's so fine

Yeah
Don't you know she blows my mind
All the time
And she makes me feel good
Like a real woman should
Yeah
All the time
Yeah
Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah


----------



## tomchamp

Hi there

I'm on my way, I'm making it
I've got to make it show, yeah
So much larger than life
I'm going to watch it growing

The place where I come from is a small town
They think so small
They use small words
But not me
I'm smarter than that
I worked it out
I've been stretching my mouth
To let those big words come right out

I've had enough, I'm getting out
To the city, the big big city
I'll be a big noise with all the big boys
There's so much stuff I will own
And I will pray to a big god
As I kneel in the big church

Big time
I'm on my way, I'm making it
Bg time big time
I've got to make it show, yeah
Bg time big time
So much larger than life
Big time
I'm going to watch it growing
Big time

My parties have all big names
And I greet them with the widest smile
Tell them how my life is one big adventure
And always they're amazed
When I show them round my house to my bed
I had it made like a mountain range
With a snow-white pillow for my big fat head
And my heaven will be a big hell
And I will walk through the front door

Big time
I'm on my way, I'm making it
Big time big time
I've got to make it show, yeah
Big time big time
So much larger than life
Big time
I'm going to watch it growing
Big time big time
My car is getting bigger
Big time
My house is getting bigger
Big time
My eyes are getting bigger
Big time
And my mouth
Big time
My belly is getting bigger
Big time
And my bank account
Big time
Look at my circumstance
Big time
And the bulge in my big big big big big big big 
big big big big big big big


----------



## Agee

*Isley Brothers*

At least as far as I can see
I wanna keep you here layin’ next to me
Sharin’ our love between the sheets

Ooh...baby, baby
I feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...hoo...ooh...baby, baby
Makin’ love between the sheets

Ooh, girl, let me hold you tight
And you know I’ll make you feel alright
Oh, baby girl, just cling to me and let your mind be free
While makin’ love between the sheets

Ooh, girl, I’ll love you all night long
And I know you felt it comin’ on
Ooh, darlin’ just taste my love, ooh you taste so sweet
Sharin’ our love between the sheets

Ooh...baby, baby
I feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...ooh...baby, baby
We’re makin’ love between the sheets

Hey, girl, what’s your fantasy
I’ll take you there to that ecstasy
Ooh, girl, you blow my mind, I’ll always be your freak
Let’s make sweet love between the sheets

Ooh...baby, baby
I feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...ooh...baby, baby
Makin’ love between the sheets

Ooh...baby, baby
Feel your love surrounding me
Whoa...ho...ho...ho...ooh...baby, baby
Makin’ love between the sheets

Enough of the singin’, let’s make love

In between the sheets

Oh, I like the way you receive me (Receive me, receive me)
Girl, I love the way you relieve me
I’m comin’ on, comin’ on strong (Comin’ on strong)
{Sweet darlin’} In between the sheets

Oh, I like the way you receive me (Receive me, receive me)
Girl, I love the way you relieve me
Comin’ on, comin’ on strong (Comin’ on strong)
{Sweet darlin’} In between the sheets

You got me moanin’
Girl, you got me groanin’
I’m comin’, comin’ on strong
{Sweet darlin’} In between the sheets

Let’s get all the way down
Turn it over
I’m comin’, comin’, comin’, comin’ on strong
{Sweet darlin’} In between the sheets

Da da da da da da
Da da da da da da da
Da da da da da da
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--google_ad_client = "pub-5936235104794281";google_alternate_ad_url = "http://www.lyricsdomain.com/collapseads.html";google_ad_width = 336;google_ad_height = 280;google_ad_format = "336x280_as";google_ad_type = "text_image";google_ad_channel ="6466740358";google_color_border = "FFFFFF";google_color_bg = "FFFFFF";google_color_link = "FF6000";google_color_url = "000000";google_color_text = "000000";//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>


----------



## Agee

Who's that lady (who's that lady)
Beautiful lady (who's that lady)
Lovely lady (who's that lady)
Real fine lady (who's that lady)
Hear me calling out to you
'Cause that's all that I can do
Your eyes tell me to pursue
But you say "Look yeah, but don't touch, baby"
Nah, nah, nah don't touch
Who's that lady (who's that lady)
Sexy lady (who's that lady)
Beautiful lady (who's that lady)
Real fine lady (who's that lady)
I would dance upon a string
Any gift she'd want I'd bring
I would give her anything
If she would just do what I say
Come 'round my way, baby
Shine my way
Who's that lady (who's that lady)
Beautiful lady (who's that lady)
Lovely lady (who's that lady)
Real real fine lady (who's that lady)
I would love to take her home
But her heart is made of stone
Gotta keep on keepin' on
If I don't she'll do me wrong
Do me wrong, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*digging old Aerosmith tonight...*

(The train that kept a rollin' all night long of rock-n-roll
That you can not kill
It will live forever... is here again)


Oh... who who


Well on a train I met a dame 
She rather handsome 
We kinda look the same 
She was pretty 
New York City 
I'm walkin' down that old fair lane 
I'm in heat I'm in love 
A but I just couldn't tell her so 

Said train kept a rollin' (all night long) 
Train kept a rollin' (all night long) 
Train kept a rollin' (all night long) 
Train that a kept a rollin' (all night long) 
I'm in heat I'm in love 
But I just couldn't tell her... yak ak ak ak 

A get along 
Sweet little woman get along 
On your way 
Get along 
Sweet little woman get along 
On your way 
I'm in heat I'm in love 
But I just couldn't tell her... listen to the boys 

Made a stop in Albuquerque
She musta' thought I was a real cool jerk
Got off the train lookin' handsome
Look so good jack couldn't let it go
Oooh yeah... but I just couldn't tell her so


Well train kept a rollin' (all night long)
Train kept a rollin' (all night long)
Train kept a rollin' (all night long)
Train kept a rollin' (all night long)
I'm in heat I'm in love
But I just couldn't tell her... na na na naaa


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> (The train that kept a rollin' all night long of rock-n-roll
> That you can not kill
> It will live forever... is here again)
> 
> 
> Oh... who who


:guitar: Wide open tune


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :guitar: Wide open tune



Love the song and Aerosmith, especially their earlier albums.  I think "Toys in the Attic" was the first one I wore out on my record player.  This song from that album reminds me of a birthday card I got last week...  


Got me the strangest woman
Believe me this trick's no cinch
But I really get her goin'
Then I whip out my big 10 inch...


...Record of a band that plays the blues
Well a band that plays the blues
She just love my big 10 inch
Record of her favorite blues
No no babe


Last night I tried to tease her
I gave my love a little pinch
She said now stop that jivin'
Now whip out'chor big 10 inch...


...Record of a band that plays the blues
Well a band that plays the blues
She just loves my big 10 inch
Record of her favorite blues


I I I cover her with kisses
And when we're in a lover's clinch
She gets all excited
When she begs for my big 10 inch...


...Record of a band that plays the blues
Well a band that plays the blues
She just love my big 10 inch
Record of her favorite blues


My girl don't go for smokin'
And liquor just make her flinch
Seems she don't go for nothin'
'Cept for my big 10 inch...


...Record of a band that plays the blues
Band that play the blues
She just love my big 10 inch
Record of her favorite blues


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Love the song and Aerosmith, especially their earlier albums. I think "Toys in the Attic" was the first one I wore out on my record player. This song from that album reminds me of a birthday card I got last week...
> 
> 
> Got me the strangest woman
> Believe me this trick's no cinch
> But I really get her goin'
> Then I whip out my big 10 inch...
> 
> 
> ...Record of a band that plays the blues
> Well a band that plays the blues
> She just love my big 10 inch
> Record of her favorite blues
> No no babe
> 
> 
> Last night I tried to tease her
> I gave my love a little pinch
> She said now stop that jivin'
> Now whip out'chor big 10 inch...
> 
> 
> ...Record of a band that plays the blues
> Well a band that plays the blues
> She just loves my big 10 inch
> Record of her favorite blues
> 
> 
> I I I cover her with kisses
> And when we're in a lover's clinch
> She gets all excited
> When she begs for my big 10 inch...
> 
> 
> ...Record of a band that plays the blues
> Well a band that plays the blues
> She just love my big 10 inch
> Record of her favorite blues
> 
> 
> My girl don't go for smokin'
> And liquor just make her flinch
> Seems she don't go for nothin'
> 'Cept for my big 10 inch...
> 
> 
> ...Record of a band that plays the blues
> Band that play the blues
> She just love my big 10 inch
> Record of her favorite blues


 Indeed!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Indeed!


Yes, indeed.


----------



## vraiblonde

GET A ROOM!  

And Airgasm, check your PMs.  You too, Jazz.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> GET A ROOM!


Sawreee mommeee....  



> And Airgasm, check your PMs.  You too, Jazz.


Done.


----------



## RoseRed

I hate the world today
You're so good to me
I know but I can't change
Tried to tell you
But you look at me like maybe
I'm an angel underneath
Innocent and sweet
Yesterday I cried
Must have been relieved to see
The softer side
I can understand how you'd be so confused
I don't envy you
I'm a little bit of everything
All rolled into one

Chorus:
I'm a #####, I'm a lover
I'm a child, I'm a mother
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint
I do not feel ashamed
I'm your hell, I'm your dream
I'm nothing in between
You know you wouldn't want it any other way

So take me as I am
This may mean
You'll have to be a stronger man
Rest assured that
When I start to make you nervous
And I'm going to extremes
Tomorrow I will change
And today won't mean a thing

Chorus

Just when you think, you got me figured out
The season's already changing
I think it's cool, you do what you do
And don't try to save me

Chorus

I'm a #####, I'm a tease
I'm a goddess on my knees
When you hurt, when you suffer
I'm your angel undercover
I've been numb, I'm revived
Can't say I'm not alive
You know I wouldn't want it any other way 


​


----------



## mAlice




----------



## cattitude




----------



## cattitude

*Saw a great documentary on Willie Nelson last night..I've seen some of it before*

Well hello there
My, it's been a long, long time
And how am I doing?
Well, I guess that I'm doing fine
It's been been so long now, but it seems like it was only yesterday
Gee, ain't it funny, how time slips away.

And how's your new love?
Well, I hope that he's doin fine
I heard you told him, that you'd love him till the end of time
It's been so long now
But it seems like only yesterday
Gee, ain't it funny, how time just slips away.

Well I gotta go now
And I guess I'll see you around
But I dont know when though
Cause you never know when I'll be back in town
But remember, what I told you
That in time your gonna pay
And it's suprising, how time slips away.

Gee, ain't it funny, how times just slips away.


----------



## cattitude

I guess I've come to live here in your eyes.
This must be the place called paradise.
You are so precious to me,
what a special time within our lives.
And I guess I've come to live here in your eyes.

A thousand times I see you
and a thousand times you take my breath away.
Fears and doubts consume me and I'm afraid someone will take it all away.
I hope we're here forever, but I guess it's time that we both realized.
That I guess I've come to live here in your eyes.

I guess I've come to live here in your eyes.
This must be the place called paradise.
You are so precious to me,
what a special time within our lives.
And I guess I've come to live here in your eyes.

A thousand times I see you
and a thousand times you take my breath away.
Fears and doubts consume me and I'm afraid someone will take it all away.
I hope we're here forever, but I guess it's time that we both realized.
That I guess I've come to live here in your eyes.


----------



## morganj614

She loved him like he was
The last man on Earth
Gave him everything she ever had
He'd break her spirit down
Then come lovin' up on her
Give a little, then take it back

She'd tell him about her dreams
He'd just shoot 'em down
Lord he loved to make her cry
You're crazy for believin'
You'll ever leave the ground
He said, Only angels know how to fly

And with a broken wing
She still sings
She keeps an eye on the sky
With a broken wing
She carries her dreams

Man you ought to see her fly

One Sunday morning
She didn't go to church
He wondered why she didn't leave
He went up to the bedroom
Found a note by the window
With the curtains blowin' in the breeze

And with a broken wing
She still sings
She keeps an eye on the sky
With a broken wing
She carries her dreams
Man you ought to see her fly

With a broken wing
She carries her dreams
Man you ought to see her fly


----------



## cattitude

morganj614 said:
			
		

> She loved him like he was
> The last man on Earth
> Gave him everything she ever had
> He'd break her spirit down
> Then come lovin' up on her
> Give a little, then take it back
> 
> She'd tell him about her dreams
> He'd just shoot 'em down
> Lord he loved to make her cry
> You're crazy for believin'
> You'll ever leave the ground
> He said, Only angels know how to fly
> 
> And with a broken wing
> She still sings
> She keeps an eye on the sky
> With a broken wing
> She carries her dreams
> 
> Man you ought to see her fly
> 
> One Sunday morning
> She didn't go to church
> He wondered why she didn't leave
> He went up to the bedroom
> Found a note by the window
> With the curtains blowin' in the breeze
> 
> And with a broken wing
> She still sings
> She keeps an eye on the sky
> With a broken wing
> She carries her dreams
> Man you ought to see her fly
> 
> With a broken wing
> She carries her dreams
> Man you ought to see her fly



Great song!


----------



## morganj614

cattitude said:
			
		

> Great song!



It's stuck in my head but it's a good one to be stuck.


----------



## cattitude

morganj614 said:
			
		

> It's stuck in my head but it's a good one to be stuck.



It really shows off her tremendous voice.


----------



## mAlice

Tubular Bells


----------



## mAlice

elaine said:
			
		

> Tubular Bells


  I guess I've never heard the long version, damn thing is still playing.


----------



## jazz lady

elaine said:
			
		

> I guess I've never heard the long version, damn thing is still playing.



Beautiful music, but the full version is QUITE long.    I haven't heard it in ages.


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Beautiful music, but the full version is QUITE long.    I haven't heard it in ages.




I'm diggin' some Vangelis now.


----------



## kwillia

:Wolgemut:


----------



## jazz lady

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm diggin' some Vangelis now.



  Good stuff.



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> :Wolgemut:



Still in the CD player in my car.


----------



## Pete

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm diggin' some Vangelis now.


Chariots of Fire?


----------



## mAlice

I used to go out to parties 
And stand around 
'Cause I was too nervous 
To really get down 
And my body yearned to be free 
So I got up on the floor and found 
Someone to choose me 
No more standin' along the side walls 
Now I've got myself together, baby 
And I'm havin' a ball 
Long as you prove it 
There's always a chance 
Somebody watches 
I'm gonna make romance 
With your body, ooo baby, you dance all night 
Get down and prove it, feel all right


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> Chariots of Fire?



Yep, different tune.


----------



## crabcake

I love this song! Just performed on the CMAs ...  

 Sara Evans -- Cheatin'

  you say your every day
  is a bad dream that keeps repeatin'
  maybe you should've thought about that
  when you were cheatin'

  how do you like that furnished room, the bed, the chair, the table
  the tv pictures goes in and out, too bad you don't have cable
  how do you like that paper plate, and those pork-n-beans you're eatin'
  maybe you should've thought about that
  when you were cheatin'

  how do you like that beat up car, i think it's fair we traded
  you pick up truck is running fine, it's a cozy ride for datin'
  yes, i've been out a time or two, and found the comfort i've been needin
  maybe you should've thought about that
  when you were cheatin'

  you made your bed and your out of mine
  you lie awake and i sleep just fine
  you've done your sowing, now you can do your reaping
  maybe you should've thought about that
  when you were cheatin'

  what became of what's her name, after she spent all your money
  did she leave you like you left me, sometimes life is funny
  but i'll be glad to take you back, just as soon as i stop breathin
  maybe you should've thought about that
  maybe you should've thought about that
  when you were cheatin'
  when you were cheatin'


----------



## kwillia

Baby we can talk all night
But that ain't getting us nowhere
I told you everything I possibly can
There's nothing left inside of here

And maybe you can cry all night
But that'll never change the way I feel
The snow is really piling up outside
I wish you wouldn't make me leave here

I poured it on and I poured it out
I tried to show you just how much I care
I'm tired of words and I'm too hoarse to shout
But you've been cold to me so long
I'm crying icicles instead of tears

And all I can do is keep on telling you
I want you
I need you
But there ain't no way
I'm ever gonna love you
Now don't be sad
'Cause two out of three ain't bad
Now don't be sad
'Cause two out of three ain't bad

You'll never find your gold on a sandy beach
You'll never drill for oil on a city street
I know you're looking for a ruby
In a mountain of rocks
But there ain't no Coupe de Ville hiding
At the bottom of a Cracker Jack box

I can't lie
I can't tell you that I'm something I'm not
No matter how I try
I'll never be able to give you something
Something that I just haven't got

There's only one girl that I will ever love
And that was so many years ago
And though I know I'll never get her out of my heart
She never loved me back, ooh I know
I remember how she left me on a stormy night
She kissed me and got out of our bed
And though I pleaded and I begged her
Not to walk out that door
She packed her bags and turned right away

And she kept on telling me
She kept on telling me
She kep on telling me
I want you
I need you
But there ain't no way
I'm ever gonna love you
Now don't be sad
'Cause two out of three ain't bad
Don't be sad
'Cause two out of three ain't bad

Baby we can talk all night
But that ain't getting us nowhere​


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

>



  I love that one Kwillia!


----------



## RoseRed

ooh-hoo, jackie blue

lives her life from inside of a room

hides that smile when she's wearin' a frown

ooh jackie, you're not so down



you like your life in a free-form style

you'll take an inch but you'd love a mile

there never seems to be quite enough

floating around to fill your lovin' cup



ooh-hoo, jackie blue

what's a game, girl, if you never lose

ask a winner and you'll prob'bly find

ooh jackie, they've lost at sometime



don't try to tell me that you're not aware

of what you're doing and that you don't care

you say it's easy, just a nat'ral thing

like playing music but you never sing



ooh-hoo, jackie blue

making wishes that never come true

going places where you've never been

ooh jackie, you're going again

(GUITAR SOLO)



ooh-hoo, jackie blue

likes a dream that can never come true

making love is like siftin' through sand

ooh jackie, it slips through your hand



ev'ry day, in your indigo eyes

I watch the sun set but I don't see it rise

moonlight and stars in your strawberry wine

you'd take the world but you won't take the time



ooh-hoo, jackie blue

lives her life from inside of a room

makes you think that her life is a drag

ooh jackie, what fun you have had



ooh jackie, ooh jackie

ooh jackie, ooh jackie

hey, hey, hey, hey

(GUITAR SOLO)


----------



## RoseRed

You walked into the party
Like you were walking onto a yacht
Your hat strategically dipped below one eye
Your scarf it was apricot
You had one eye in the mirror
As you watched yourself gavotte
And all the girls dreamed that they'd be your partner
They'd be your partner, and

You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


You had me several years ago
When I was still quite naive
Well, you said that we made such a pretty pair
And that you would never leave
But you gave away the things you loved
And one of them was me
I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and


You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and


You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


Well, I hear you went up to Saratoga
And your horse naturally won
Then you flew your Lear jet up to Nova Scotia
To see the total eclipse of the sun
Well, you're where you should be all the time
And when you're not, you're with
Some underworld spy or the wife of a close friend
Wife of a close friend, and


You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


----------



## cattitude

*Alan Jackson Sings Clapton*

It's late in the evening; she's wondering what clothes to wear.
She puts on her make-up and brushes her long blonde hair.
And then she asks me, "Do I look all right?"
And I say, "Yes, you look wonderful tonight."

We go to a party and everyone turns to see
This beautiful lady that's walking around with me.
And then she asks me, "Do you feel all right?"
And I say, "Yes, I feel wonderful tonight."

I feel wonderful because I see
The love light in your eyes.
And the wonder of it all
Is that you just don't realize how much I love you.

It's time to go home now and I've got an aching head,
So I give her the car keys and she helps me to bed.
And then I tell her, as I turn out the light,
I say, "My darling, you were wonderful tonight.
Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight."

:sigh:


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> It's late in the evening; she's wondering what clothes to wear.
> She puts on her make-up and brushes her long blonde hair.
> And then she asks me, "Do I look all right?"
> And I say, "Yes, you look wonderful tonight."
> 
> We go to a party and everyone turns to see
> This beautiful lady that's walking around with me.
> And then she asks me, "Do you feel all right?"
> And I say, "Yes, I feel wonderful tonight."
> 
> I feel wonderful because I see
> The love light in your eyes.
> And the wonder of it all
> Is that you just don't realize how much I love you.
> 
> It's time to go home now and I've got an aching head,
> So I give her the car keys and she helps me to bed.
> And then I tell her, as I turn out the light,
> I say, "My darling, you were wonderful tonight.
> Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight."
> 
> :sigh:



Shake..Shake... shake... shake!!!   Shake your booty!!   Shake, shake, shake!!!  shake your booty!!!  

Is that how this thread is done?? :shrug:

Let's do brickhouse next cattitude!!


----------



## mAlice

dems4me said:
			
		

> Is that how this thread is done??



Uh...No.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> It actually involves you using your little search button thingy... Step away from the thread, dems...



But I just finally got online 

Do y'all take requests?? :shrug:   Can I play too?


----------



## dems4me

elaine said:
			
		

> Uh...No.



You and Kwillia look nice tonight!!


----------



## meangirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> But I just finally got online
> 
> Do y'all take requests?? :shrug:   Can I play too?



Write a list. I'm sure someone will get right on it for ya.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> If you'll be my dixie chicken, I'll be your Tennessee lamb
> And we can walk together down in dixieland
> Down in dixieland


I must have heard this song 4 or 5 times at the bar tonight.  Someone was definitely a Little Feat freak.    But now I can't get the darn thing out of my head.


----------



## jazz lady

*I'm sure I've posted this before...*

but I still love .38 Special...

You see it all around you 
Good lovin' gone bad 
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago, 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

It's so damn easy, when your feelings are such 
To overprotect her, to love her too much 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

Don't let her slip away 
Sentimental fool 
Don't let your heart get in her way 
yeah, yeah, yeah, 

You see it all around you 
Good lovin' gone bad 
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had 
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago, 
Who told me, 
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control 
Your baby needs someone to believe in 
And a whole lot of space to breathe in 

So Hold On Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna lose it 
You're gonna -- lose control 
yeah, yeah, yeah Just Hold On Loosely but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 

Hold on Loosely, but don't let go 
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control 
yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## Agee

*Amie...*

I can see why you think you belong to me
I never tried to make you think or make you see one thing for yourself
But now you're off with someone else and I'm alone
You see I thought I might keep you for my own

Amy, what you wanna do
I think I could stay with you
For a while maybe longer if I do

Don't you think the time was right for us to find
All the things we thought weren't proper could be in time
And can't you see which way we should turn together or alone
I can never see what's right or what is wrong
Don't you take too long to tell me

Amy, what you wanna do
I think I could stay with you
For a while maybe longer if I do

Amy, what you wanna do
I think I could stay with you
For a while maybe longer if I do

Now just come to what you want you've had your way
And all the things you thought before just faded into gray
And you can say that I don't know if it's you or if it's me
If it's one of us I'm sure we both will see
Won't you look at me and tell me

Amy, what you wanna do
I think I could stay with you
For a while maybe longer if I, longer if I do

Amy, what you wanna do 
I think I could stay with you
For a while maybe longer if I do


----------



## Agee

*Melissa...*

Crossroads, seem to come and go, yeah. 
The gypsy flies from coast to coast 

Knowing many, loving none, 
Bearing sorrow havin' fun, 
But back home he'll always run 
To sweet Melissa... mmm... 

Freight train, each car looks the same, all the same. 
And no one knows the Gypsy's name 

No one hears his lonely sigh, 
There are no blankets where he lies. 
In all his deepest dreams the Gypsy flies 
with sweet Melissa... mmm... 

Again the morning's come, 
Again he's on the run, 
Sunbeams shining through his hair, 
Appearing not to have a care. 
Well, pick up your gear and Gypsy roll on, roll on. 

Crossroads, will you ever let him go? (Lord, Lord) 
Will you hide the dead man's ghost, 
Or will he lie, beneath the clay, 
or will his spirit roll away? 

But I know that he won't stay without Melissa. 

Yes I know that he won't stay without Melissa.


----------



## cattitude

So, who ya like better...Amy or Melissa?


----------



## Agee

*Rose Marie...*

You really should accept
This time he's gone for good
He'll never come back now
Even though he said he would
So, darling, dry your eyes
So many other guys
Would give the world I'm sure
To wear the shoes he wore

Oh, c'mon smile 
A little smile for me, Rosemarie
What's the use in cryin' 
In a little while you'll see, Rosemarie
You must keep on tryin'
I know that he hurt you bad
I know, darling, don't be sad and
Smile a little smile for me 
Rosemarie, Rosemarie

I guess you're lonely now
Love's comin' to an end
But, darling, only now
Are you free to try again
Lift up your pretty chin
Don't let those tears begin
You're a big girl now
And you'll pull through somehow

Oh, c'mon smile 
A little smile for me, Rosemarie
What's the use in cryin'
In a little while you'll see, Rosemarie
You must keep on tryin'
I know that he hurt you bad
I know, darling, don't be sad and
Smile a little smile for me 
Rosemarie, Rosemarie


----------



## Agee

*Valerie...*

So wild, standing there, with her hands in her hair
I can't help remember just where she touched me
There's still no face here in her place
So cool, she was like jazz on a summer's day
Music, high and sweet, then she just blew away
Now she can't be that warm with the wind in her arms




Valerie, call on me-call on me, Valerie
Come and see me-I'm the same boy I used to be


Love songs fill the night, but they don't tell it all
Not how lovers cry out just like they're dying
Her cries hang there in time somewhere
Someday, some good wind may blow her back to me
Some night I may here her like she used to be
No it can't be that warm with the wind in her arms
So cool, she was like jazz on a summer's day
Music, high and sweet, then she just blew away
Don't tell me you're warm with the wind in your arms


----------



## Agee

*Beth...*

Beth I hear you calling
But I can't come home right now
Me and the boys are playing
And we just can't find the sound

Just a few more hours
And I'll be right home to you
I think I hear them calling
Oh Beth what can I do
Beth what can I do

You say you feel so empty
That our house just ain't our home
I'm always somewhere else
And you're always there alone

Just a few more hours
And I'll be right home to you
I think I hear them calling
Oh Beth what can I do
Beth what can I do

Beth I know you're lonely
And I hope you'll be alright
'Cause me and the boys will be playing all night


----------



## cattitude

I'm a travelin' man 
I've made a lot of stops all over the world 
And in every part I own the heart 
Of at least one lovely girl 

I've a pretty Seniorita waiting for me 
Down in old Mexico 
If you're ever in Alaska stop and see 
My cute little Eskimo 

Oh my sweet Fraulien down in Berlin town 
Makes my heart start to yearn 
And my China doll down in old Hong Kong 
Waits for my return 

Pretty Polynesian baby over the sea 
I remember the night 
When we walked in the sands of the Waikiki 
And I held you oh so tight 

[instrumental break]

Oh my sweet Fraulien down in Berlin town 
Makes my heart start to yearn 
And my China doll down in old Hong Kong 
Waits for my return 

Pretty Polynesian baby over the sea 
I remember the night 
When we walked in the sands of the Waikiki 
And I held you oh so tight 

Oh, I'm a travelin' man 
Yes, I'm a travelin' man


----------



## Agee

*Carrie Anne...*

When we were at school our games were simple
I played the janitor you played a monitor
Then you played with older boys and prefects
What's the attraction in what they're doing?

(Chorus)
Hey Carrie Anne What's your game now
Can anybody play
Hey Carrie Anne 
What's your game now
Can anybody play

You're always something special to me
Quite independent never caring
You lost your charm as you were aging
Where is your magic dissappearing

Chorus

You're so, so like a woman to me
so like a woman to me
So, so like a woman to me
So like a woman to me

Chorus

People live and learn 
But you're still learning
You use my mind and I'll be your teacher
When the lesson's over you'll be with me
Then I'll hear the other people saying

Hey Carrie Anne 
What's your game now 
Can anybody play
Hey Carrie Anne
What's your game now 
Can anybody play

Carrie Anne
Carrie Anne
Carrie Anne
Carrie Anne
Carrie Anne


----------



## morganj614

A girl in every port, huh.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> So, who ya like better...Amy or Melissa?


Love them all.

It's all about the ladies


----------



## morganj614

Ricky Nelson flashback :swoon:




			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> I'm a travelin' man
> I've made a lot of stops all over the world
> And in every part I own the heart
> Of at least one lovely girl
> [instrumental break]
> 
> Pretty Polynesian baby over the sea
> I remember the night
> When we walked in the sands of the Waikiki
> And I held you oh so tight
> 
> Oh, I'm a travelin' man
> Yes, I'm a travelin' man


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> A girl in every port, huh.


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="54%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=2>Yo-ho! Yo-Ho!

Brushless or lather boys, 
Whichever you've a notion 
Fifty cents for the shaving cream, 
A dollar for the lotion.
"Old Spice means quality," 
Said the Captain to the Bosun.
So look for the package with
The ship that sails the ocean.

Yo-ho!, Yo-Ho!. </TD></TR><TR><TD width="43%"> </TD><TD width="57%"><O style="MARGIN: 0px">--1950s Ad Jingle</TD></TR><TR><TD width="43%"> </TD><TD width="57%"> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></O>
<O style="MARGIN: 0px"></O> 
<O style="MARGIN: 0px"> 
</O>


----------



## jazz lady

*this somehow seems appropriate now...*

To all the girls I've loved before
Who travelled in and out my door
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
To all the girls I've loved before

To all the girls I once caressed
And may I say I've held the best
For helping me to grow
I owe a lot I know
To all the girls I've loved before

The winds of change are always blowing
And every time I try to stay
The winds of change continue blowing
And they just carry me away

To all the girls who shared my life
Who now are someone else's wives
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
To all the girls I've loved before

To all the girls who cared for me
Who filled my nights with ecstasy
They live within my heart
I'll always be a part
Of all the girls I've loved before

The winds of change are always blowing
And every time I try to stay
The winds of change continue blowing
And they just carry me away

To all the girls we've loved before
Who travelled in and out our doors
We're glad they came along
We dedicate this song
To all the girls we've loved before

To all the girls we've loved before
Who travelled in and out our doors
We're glad they came along
We dedicate this song
To all the girls we've loved before


----------



## jazz lady

*One for Morgie...*

Last night, I waved goodbye, now it seems years
I'm back in the city, where nothin' is clear
But thoughts of me, holdin' you, bringin' us near

And tell me
When will our eyes meet?
When can I touch you?
When will this strong yearnin' end?
And when will I hold you again?

Time in New England, took me away
Long rocky beaches and you by the bay
We started a story whose end must now wait

And tell me
When will our eyes meet?
When can I touch you?
When will this strong yearnin' end?
And when will I hold you again?

I feel the change comin', I feel the wind blow
I feel brave and daring!, I feel my blood flow, oh
With you I could bring out all the love that I have
With you there's a heaven, so earth ain't so bad

And tell me
When will our eyes meet?
When can I touch you?
When will this strong yearnin' end?
And when will I hold you again?

Again.............again..................again.........................

<img src="http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00082ZR62.01.MZZZZZZZ.jpg">


----------



## morganj614

Oh, thank you SOOOOOO much for adding the picture 



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Last night, I waved goodbye, now it seems years
> I'm back in the city, where nothin' is clear
> But thoughts of me, holdin' you, bringin' us near
> 
> And tell me
> When will our eyes meet?
> When can I touch you?
> When will this strong yearnin' end?
> And when will I hold you again?
> 
> Time in New England, took me away
> Long rocky beaches and you by the bay
> We started a story whose end must now wait
> 
> And tell me
> When will our eyes meet?
> When can I touch you?
> When will this strong yearnin' end?
> And when will I hold you again?
> 
> I feel the change comin', I feel the wind blow
> I feel brave and daring!, I feel my blood flow, oh
> With you I could bring out all the love that I have
> With you there's a heaven, so earth ain't so bad
> 
> And tell me
> When will our eyes meet?
> When can I touch you?
> When will this strong yearnin' end?
> And when will I hold you again?
> 
> Again.............again..................again.........................
> 
> <img src="http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00082ZR62.01.MZZZZZZZ.jpg">


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Oh, thank you SOOOOOO much for adding the picture



I thought it added the PERFECT touch.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> To all the girls I've loved before
> Who travelled in and out my door
> I'm glad they came along
> I dedicate this song
> To all the girls I've loved before


----------



## Agee

*Mandy*

Another for Morgie 

I remember all my life
raining down as cold as ice.
Shadows of a man, 
a face through a window cryin' in the night,
the night goes into
Morning just another day;
happy people pass my way.
Looking in their eyes,
I see a memory I never realized how happy you made me.
Oh Mandy well, 
you came and you gave without taking,
but I sent you away.
Oh, Mandy well,
kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
and I need you today.
Oh, Mandy! 
I'm standing on the edge of time;
I've walked away when love was mine.
Caught up in a world of uphill climging,
the tears are in my mind and nothin' in rhyming.
Oh Mandy well, 
you came and you gave without taking,
but I sent you away.
Oh, Mandy well, 
kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
and I need you today.
Oh, Mandy!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

>



Lost count, huh?  

And I saw that, Kwillia.


----------



## Pete

Will you look at all the dry humpin goin on in here.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Looks like it reeled you in...:shrug:



  My thought exactly.


----------



## morganj614

someone else needs a few 



			
				Airgasm said:
			
		

> Another for Morgie
> 
> I remember all my life
> raining down as cold as ice.
> Shadows of a man,
> a face through a window cryin' in the night,
> the night goes into
> Morning just another day;
> happy people pass my way.
> Looking in their eyes,
> I see a memory I never realized how happy you made me.
> Oh Mandy well,
> you came and you gave without taking,
> but I sent you away.
> Oh, Mandy well,
> kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
> and I need you today.
> Oh, Mandy!
> Oh, Mandy!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Another for Morgie


I'm sure she's going to appreciate it. You should have posted a picture, too.  



> Oh, Mandy well,
> kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
> and I need you today.
> Oh, Mandy!


Interesting tidbit I found when looking for the lyrics I posted: this song was originally titled "Brandy" but another song came out at the same time with the same name and they didn't want the two to be confused so they changed it to "Mandy."


----------



## jazz lady

*a little slow-hand for a slow afternoon...*

Only you know and I know
All the love we've got to show,
So don't refuse to believe it
By reading too many meanings.

'Cause you know that I mean what I say,
So don't go and take me the wrong way.
You know you can't go on getting your own way,
'Cause if you do, it's going to get you someday.

I don't mean to mislead you,
It's just my craziness coming through.
But when it comes down to just two,
I ain't no crazier than you.

Only you know and I know
All the love we've got to show,
So don't refuse to believe it
By reading too many meanings.

Yeah yeah yeah, you don't need to be pleasing.
No no no, not deceiving.
But it's hard to believe in
When you've been so mistreated.

Only you know and I know
All the love we've got to show,
So don't refuse to believe it
By reading too many meanings.

Only you know and I know.
Only you know and I know.


----------



## Agee

*Brandy*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure she's going to appreciate it. You should have posted a picture, too.







			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Interesting tidbit I found when looking for the lyrics I posted: this song was originally titled "Brandy" but another song came out at the same time with the same name and they didn't want the two to be confused so they changed it to "Mandy."


There's a port on a western bay 
And it serves a hundred ships a day 
Lonely sailors pass the time away 
And talk about their homes 

And there's a girl in this harbor town 
And she works layin' whiskey down 
They say "Brandy, fetch another round" 
She serves them whiskey and wine 

The sailors say "Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl) 
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl) 
"Yeah your eyes could steal a sailor from the sea" 
(dooda-dit-dooda), (dit-dooda-dit-dooda-dit) 

Brandy wears a braided chain 
Made of finest silver from the North of Spain 
A locket that bears the name 
Of the man that Brandy loves 

He came on a summer's day 
Bringin' gifts from far away 
But he made it clear he couldn't stay 
No harbor was his home 

The sailor said " Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl) 
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl) 
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea" 
(dooda-dit-dooda), (dit-dooda-dit-dooda-dit) 

Yeah, Brandy used to watch his eyes 
When he told his sailor stories 
She could feel the ocean foam rise 
She saw its ragin' glory 
But he had always told the truth, lord, he was an honest man 
And Brandy does her best to understand 
(dooda-dit-dooda), (dit-dooda-dit-dooda-dit) 

At night when the bars close down 
Brandy walks through a silent town 
And loves a man who's not around 
She still can hear him say 

She hears him say " Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl) 
"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl) 
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea" 
(dooda-dit-dooda), (dit-dooda-dit-dooda-dit) 

"Brandy, you're a fine girl" (you're a fine girl) 
FADE 

"What a good wife you would be" (such a fine girl) 
"But my life, my lover, my lady is the sea"


----------



## jazz lady

*I don't know why this song popped into my head...*

Never could carry a tune
 Never knew where to start
 You came along, when everything was wrong        
 And put a song in my heart

 Dear when you smiled at me
 I heard a melody
 It haunted me from the start
 Something inside of me, started a symphony
 Zing! Went the strings of my heart

 'Twas like a breath of spring
 Heard a robin sing
 'Bout a nest set apart
 All nature seemed to be, in perfect harmony
 Zing! Went the strings of my heart

 Your eyes made skies blue again
 What else could I do again
 Keep repeating through again
 I love you, I love you

 I still recall the thrill
 Guess I always will
 I hoped will never depart
 All nature seemed to be, in perfect harmony
 Zing! Went the strings of my heart


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I know what it is... I saw it happen to Laurie on the Partridge Family once.... it's your dental work...



  If I start tuning in radio stations, I'm in BIG trouble.


----------



## jazz lady

Stars shining bright above you, night breezes seem to whisper, "I love you".
Birds singing in the sycamore tree, "Dream a little dream of me".
Say "nighty-night" and kiss me. Just hold me tight and tell me you`ll miss me.
While I`m alone and blue as can be, dream a little dream of me.

Stars fading, but I linger on, dear. Still craving your kiss, I`m longing to linger
till dawn, dear.
Just saying this: Sweet dreams till sunbeams find you.
Sweet dreams that leave all worries behind you.
But in your dreams whatever they be, dream a little dream of me.

Stars fading, but I linger on, dear. Still craving your kiss, I`m longing to linger
till dawn, dear.
Just saying this: Sweet dreams till sunbeams find you.
Sweet dreams that leave all worries behind you.
But in your dreams whatever they be, dream a little dream of me.

La-la-la-la-la-la-la...


----------



## tomchamp

In the day we sweat it out in the streets of a runaway American dream
At night we ride through mansions of glory in suicide machines
Sprung from cages out on highway 9,
Chrome wheeled, fuel injected
and steppin' out over the line
Baby this town rips the bones from your back
It's a death trap, it's a suicide rap
We gotta get out while we're young
'Cause tramps like us, baby we were born to run

Wendy let me in I wanna be your friend
I want to guard your dreams and visions
Just wrap your legs 'round these velvet rims
and strap your hands across my engines
Together we could break this trap
We'll run till we drop, baby we'll never go back
Will you walk with me out on the wire
'Cause baby I'm just a scared and lonely rider
But I gotta find out how it feels
I want to know if love is wild
girl I want to know if love is real

Beyond the Palace hemi-powered drones scream down the boulevard
The girls comb their hair in rearview mirrors
And the boys try to look so hard
The amusement park rises bold and stark
Kids are huddled on the beach in a mist
I wanna die with you Wendy on the streets tonight
In an everlasting kiss

The highway's jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
Everybody's out on the run tonight
but there's no place left to hide
Together Wendy we'll live with the sadness
I'll love you with all the madness in my soul
Someday girl I don't know when
we're gonna get to that place
Where we really want to go
and we'll walk in the sun
But till then tramps like us
baby we were born to run


----------



## Agee

On the floor of tokyo
Or down in london town to go, go
With the record selection
With the mirror reflection
I’m dancing with myself

When there’s no-one else in sight
In the crowded lonely night
Well I wait so long
For my love vibration
And I’m dancing with myself

Oh dancing with myself
Oh dancing with myself
Well there’s nothing to lose
And there’s nothing to prove
I’ll be dancing with myself

If I looked all over the world
And there’s every type of girl
But your empty eyes
Seem to pass me by
Leave me dancing with myself

So let’s sink another drink
’cause it’ll give me time to think
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance
And I’ll be dancing with myself

Oh dancing with myself
Oh dancing with myself
Well there’s nothing to lose
And there’s nothing to prove
I’ll be dancing with myself

If I looked all over the world
And there’s every type of girl
But your empty eyes
Seem to pass me by
Leave me dancing with myself

So let’s sink another drink
’cause it’ll give me time to think
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance
And I’ll be dancing with myself

Oh dancing with myself
Oh dancing with myself
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance

(scat)

Dancing with myself
Dancing with myself
Dancing with myself
Dancing with myself

If I looked all over the world
And there’s every type of girl
But your empty eyes
Seem to pass me by
Leave me dancing with myself

So let’s sink another drink
’cause it’ll give me time to think
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance
And I’ll be dancing with myself

Oh dancing with myself
Oh dancing with myself
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance
If I had the chance
I’d ask the world to dance


----------



## Agee

Hey little sister what have you done
Hey little sister who’s the only one
Hey little sister who’s your superman
Hey little sister who’s the one you want
Hey little sister shot gun!

It’s a nice day to start again
It’s a nice day for a white wedding
It’s a nice day to start again.

Hey little sister what have you done
Hey little sister who’s the only one
I’ve been away for so long (so long)
I’ve been away for so long (so long)
I let you go for so long

It’s a nice day to start again (come on)
It’s a nice day for a white wedding
It’s a nice day to start again.

(pick it up)

Take me back home
There is nothin’ fair in this world
There is nothin’ safe in this world
And there’s nothin’ sure in this world
And there’s nothin’ pure in this world
Look for something left in this world
Start again
Come on

It’s a nice day for a white wedding
It’s a nice day to start again.
It’s a nice day for a white wedding
It’s a nice day to start again


----------



## Agee

(hey man) oh leave me alone you know
(hey man) oh henry, get off the phone, I gotta
(hey man) I gotta straighten my face
This mellow thighed chick just put my spine out of place

(hey man) my schooldays insane
(hey man) my work’s down the drain
(hey man) well she’s a total blam-blam
She said she had to squeeze it but she..and then she..

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

(hey man) ah henry, don’t be unkind, go away
(hey man) I can’t take you this time, no way
(hey man) droogie don’t crash here
There’s only room for one and here she comes, here she comes

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back on suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

Oh hit me!

Oh don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Don’t lean on me man, cause you can’t afford the ticket
I’m back from suffragette city
Oh don’t lean on me man
Cause you ain’t got time to check it
You know my suffragette city
Is outta sight...she’s all right

A suffragette city, a suffragette city
I’m back on suffragette city, I’m back on suffragette city
Ooo, sufraggete city, ooo, suffragette city
Oooh-how, sufragette city, oooh-how, sufragette,

Ohhh, wham bam thank you ma’am!
A suffragette city, a suffragette city
Quite all right
A suffragette city
Too fine
A suffragette city, ooh, a sufragette city
Oh, my sufragette city, oh my suffragette city
Oh, suffragette
Suffragette!


----------



## Agee

*Blondie*

One way or another, I’m gonna find ya.
I’m gonna getcha, getcha, getcha, getcha.
One way or another, I’m gonna win ya.
I’m gonna getcha, getcha, getcha, getcha.
One way or another, I’m gonna see ya.
I’m gonna meetcha, meetcha, meetcha, meetcha.
One day, maybe next week, I’m gonna meetcha.
I’m gonna meetcha, I’ll meetcha.
I will drive past your house, and if the lights are all down I’ll see who’s around.
One way or another, I’m gonna find ya.
I’m gonna getcha, getcha, getcha, getcha.
One way or another, I’m gonna win ya.
I’ll getcha, I’ll getcha.
One way or another, I’m gonna see ya.
I’m gonna meetcha, meetcha, meetcha, meetcha.
One day, maybe next week, I’m gonna meetcha.
I’ll meetcha, ah.
And if the lights are all out, I’ll follow your bus downtown, see who’s hangin’ out.
One way or another I’m gonna lose ya.
I’m gonna give you the slip.
A slip of the lip, or another, I’m gonna lose ya.
I’m gonna trick ya, I’ll trick ya.
One way or another I’m gonna lose ya.
I’m gonna trick ya, trick ya, trick ya, trick ya.
One way or another, I’m gonna lose ya.
I’m gonna give you the slip.
I’ll walk down the mall, stand over by the wall, where I can see it all, find out who ya call.
Lead you to the supermarket, check out some specials and rat food.
Get lost in the crowd.
One way or another, I’m gonna getcha.
I’ll getcha.
I’ll getcha getcha getcha getcha.
Where I can see it all, find out who ya call.


----------



## RoseRed

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I seen ya around for a long long time
I really remember you when you drank my wine

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I'd seen ya walkin' down in Chinatown
I called ya but you could not look around

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I pay my money to the welfare line
I see ya standing in it every time

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

The color of your skin don't matter to me
As long as we can live in harmony

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I'd kinda' like to be the president
So I could show you how your money's spent

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

Sometimes I don't speak right
But yet I know what I'm talking about

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

I know you're working for the CIA
They wouldn't have you in the mafia

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends

Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
Why can't we be friends
[fade]


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Why can't we be friends
> Why can't we be friends
> Why can't we be friends
> Why can't we be friends


 

They are performing at the Rams Head in Nap-Town


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> They are performing at the Rams Head in Nap-Town



Brings back 45 records...


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't wanna be Wynona the beaver girl...


----------



## kwillia

Money Talks
But it don't sing and dance
And it don't walk
As long as I can have you here with me
I'd much rather be 
Forever in Blue Jeans

Honey is sweet
But it ain't nothing next to baby's treat
And if you'll pardon me
I'd like to say
We'd do okay
Forever in Blue Jeans

Maybe tonight
Maybe tonight by the fire
All alone you and I
Nothing around but the sound
Of my heart and your sighs

Money Talks
But it can't sing and dance
And it can't walk
As long as I can have you here with me
I'd much rather be 
Forever in Blue Jeans, Babe

Honey is sweet
But it ain't nothing next to baby's treat
And if you'll pardon me
I'd like to say
We'd do okay
Forever in Blue Jeans

Maybe tonight
Maybe tonight by the fire
All alone you and I
Nothing around but the sound
Of my heart and your sighs

Money Talks
But it don't sing and dance
And it don't walk
As long as I can have you here with me
I'd much rather be 
Forever in Blue Jeans

And if you'll pardon me
I'd like to say
We'd do okay
Forever in Blue Jeans, Babe

As long as I can have you here with me
I'd much rather be 
Forever in Blue Jeans, Babe


----------



## morganj614

Now it's time to say good night 
Good night Sleep tight
Now the sun turns out his light
Good night Sleep tight
Dream sweet dreams for me
Dream sweet dreams for you.

Close your eyes and I'll close mine
Good night Sleep tight
Now the moon begins to shine
Good night Sleep tight
Dream sweet dreams for me
Dream sweet dreams for you.

Close your eyes and I'll close mine
Good night Sleep tight
Now the sun turns out his light
Good night Sleep tight
Dream sweet dreams for me
Dream sweet dreams for you.

Good night Good night Everybody
Everybody everywhere
Good night.


----------



## kwillia

Oh . . . mmm
I know a place
Ain't nobody cryin'
Ain't nobody worried
Ain't no smilin' faces
Mmm, no no
Lyin' to the races
Help me, come on, come on
Somebody, help me now
(I'll take you there)
Help me, ya'all
(I'll take you there)
Help me now
(I'll take you there)
Oh!
(I'll take you there)
Oh! Oh! Mercy!
(I'll take you there)
Oh, let me take you there
(I'll take you there)

Oh-oh! Let me take you there!
(I'll take you there)

Play your, play your piano now
All right
Ah . . . do it . . . do it
Come on now
Play on it, play on it
Daddy daddy daddy
Ooh, Lord
All right now
Baby, easy now
Now, come on, little lady
All right
Dum-dum-dum-dum
Sock it, sock it

Ah, oh, oh!
I know a place, ya'all
(I'll take you there)
Ain't nobody cryin'
(I'll take you there)
Ain't nobody worried
(I'll take you there)
No smilin' faces
(I'll take you there)
Uh-uh
(Lyin' to the races)
(I'll take you there)
Oh, no
Oh!
(I'll take you there)
Oh oh oh!
(I'll take you there)
Mercy now!
(I'll take you there)
I'm callin' callin' callin' mercy
(I'll take you there)
Mercy mercy!
(I'll take you there)
Let me
(I'll take you there)
Oh oh!
I'll take you there
(I'll take you there)
Oh oh oh oh
Wanna take you there!
(I'll take you there)
Just take me by the hand
Let me
(I'll take you there)
Let me, let me, let me lead the way
Oh!
(I'll take you there)
Let me take you there
(I'll take you there)
Let me take you there!
(I'll take you there)
Ain't no smilin' faces
(I'll take you there)
Up in here, lyin' to the races
(I'll take you there)
You oughta, you gotta gotta come let me, let me
(I'll take you there)
Take you, take you, take you over there
(I'll take you there)
Ooh!
Oh! Oh!
All right
(I'll take you there)
Oh-oh! All right!
(I'll take you there)
Oh! Oh!
(I'll take you there)
Mmmm . . . ah
Oh! Yeah!
(I'll take you there)
Whoa!
(I'll take you there)
Let me lead the way
(I'll take you there)


----------



## LooseTooth

*Should we talk about the weather??*

Hello, I saw you, I know you, I knew you
I think I can remember your name...name
Hello I?m sorry, I lost myself
I think I thought you were someone else

Should we talk about the weather?
(hi...hi, hi)
Should we talk about the government?
(hi...hi, hi, hi)

Hello, how are you?
I know you, I knew you
I think I can remember your name...name
Hello, I?m sorry I lost myself
I think I thought you were someone else

Should we talk about the weather?
(hi...hi, hi)
Should we talk about the government?
(hi...hi, hi, hi)

Hello my friend, are you visible today?
 You know I never knew that it could be so strange...strange
Hello, I?m sorry, I lost myself
I think I thought you were someone else

Should we talk about the weather?
(hi...hi, hi)
Should we talk about the government?
(hi...hi, hi, hi)


----------



## Agee

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *kwillia*
_I don't wanna be Wynona the beaver girl..._
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Quote:
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *kwillia*
> _I don't wanna be Wynona the beaver girl..._
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Primus...I took Wynona's Big Brown Beaver and changed it to Kwillia's Big Brown Beaver :


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Primus...I took Wynona's Big Brown Beaver and changed it to Kwillia's Big Brown Beaver :


TY! 

86 the  and make it


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Primus...I took Wynona's Big Brown Beaver and changed it to Kwillia's Big Brown Beaver :


 

That is sooooo taking the beaver post out of context...


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... Morgie... I just noticed that you copyrighted your sig line...



Nomo has "Don't sue me "


----------



## virgovictoria

ALW - Cats - "Old Gumbie Cat"  (reminds me of one of my girls for some reason)

I have a Gumbie Cat in mind
Her name is Jennyanydots
Her coat is of the tabby kind with tiger stripes and leopard spots
All day she sits upon the stair or on the step or on the mat
She sits and sits and sits and sits
And that's what makes a Gumbie Cat
That's what makes a Gumbie Cat! 




But . . .
When the day's hustle and bustle is done
Then the Gumbie Cat's work is but hardly begun
And when all the family's in bed and asleep
She tucks up her skirts to the basement to creep
She is deeply concerned with the ways of the mice
Their behaviour's not good and their manners not nice
So when she has got them lined up on the matting
She teaches them music, crocheting and tatting 




I have a Gumbie Cat in mind
Hr name is Jennyanydots
Her equal would be hard to find
Se likes the warm and sunny spots
All day she sits beside the hearth or on the bed or on my hat
She sits and sits and sits and sits
And that's what makes a Gumbie Cat
That's what makes a Gumbie Cat! 




But . . . When the day's hustle and bustle is done
Then the Gumbie Cat's work is but hardly begun
As she finds that the mice will not ever keep quiet
She is sure it is due to irregular diet
And believing that nothing is done without trying
She sets right to work with her baking and frying
She makes them a mouse-cake of bread and dried peas
And a beautiful fry of lean bacon and cheese 




I have a Gumbie Cat in mind
Her name is Jennyanydots
The curtain cord she likes to wind and tie it into sailor knots
She sits upon the windowsill or anything that's smooth and flat
She sits and sits and sits and sits
And that's what makes a Gumbie Cat
That's what makes a Gumbie Cat! 




But . . .
When the day's hustle and bustle is done
Then the Gumbie Cat's work is but hardly begun
She thinks that the cockroaches need employment
To prevent them from idle and wanton destroyment
So she's formed from that lot of disorderly louts
A troop of well disciplined helpful boy scouts
With a purpose in life and a good deed to do
And she's even created a Beetles Tattoo! 




So for old Gumbie Cats let us give three cheers
On whom well ordered households depend, it appears
Three cheers, three cheers, three cheers!
For she's a jolly good fellow! 

Thank you my dears!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Quote:
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *kwillia*
> _I don't wanna be Wynona the beaver girl..._
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Ya know... I quoted that from post #853, but can't for the life of me figure out what I was talking about that night...


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> ALW - Cats - "Old Gumbie Cat"  (reminds me of one of my girls for some reason)
> 
> Smelly cat, smelly cat
> What are they feeding you?
> Smelly cat, smelly cat
> It's not your fault
> 
> They won't take you to the vet
> You're obviously not their favourite pet
> You may not be a bed of roses
> And you're no friend to those with noses
> 
> 
> Thank you my dears!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ya know... I quoted that from post #853, but can't for the life of me figure out what I was talking about that night...


Obviously beaver


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Obviously beaver


You made me go "search".... turns out it was all VIRGOVICTORIA'S fault...


----------



## mAlice

I'm Mandy Fly Me
10cc


Just like a rollin' stone
I'm outside lookin' in
But if your chance came would you take it
Where on earth do I begin
I'm Mandy fly me
I've often heard her jingle
It's never struck a chord
With a smile as bright as sunshine
She called me through the poster
And welcomed me aboard
She led me she fed me
She read me like a book
But I'm hiding in the small print
Won't you take another look
And take me away
Try me Mandy fly me away
The world was spinning like a ball
And then it wasn't there at all
And as my heart began to fall
I saw her walking on the water
As the sharks were comin' for me
I felt Mandy pull me up give me the kiss of life
Just like the girl in Dr. No No No No
Ah when they pulled me from the wreckage
And her body couldn't be found
Was it in my mind it seems
I had a crazy dream
I told them so but they said no no no no
I found me on a street
And starin' at a wall
If it hadn't have been for Mandy
Her promise up above me
Well I wouldn't be here at all
So if you're travellin' in the sky
Don't be surprised if someone said Hi
I'm Mandy fly me


----------



## jazz lady

*loving the new XM channels on DirecTV...*

Jesse McCartney...

I don't want another pretty face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I wanna chase 
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

I know that you are something special 
To you I'd be always faithful
I want to be what you always needed 
Then I hope you'll see the heart in me 

I don't want another pretty face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I wanna chase 
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

Your beautiful soul, yeah
You might need time to think it over
But im just fine moving forward
I'll ease your mind 
If you give me the chance
I will never make you cry c`mon lets try

I don't want another pretty face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I wanna chase 
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

Am I crazy for wanting you
Baby do you think you could want me too 
I don't wanna waste your time
Do you see things the way I do 
I just wanna know if you feel it too
There is nothing left to hide

I don't want another pretty face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I wanna chase 
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

Your beautiful soul, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*Leann Rimes...what a gorgeous voice...*

I don’t need a lot of things
I can get by with nothing
Of all the blessings life can bring
I’ve always needed something
But I’ve got all I want
When it comes to loving you
You’re my only reason
You’re my only truth

I need you like water
Like breath, like rain
I need you like mercy
From heaven’s gate
There’s a freedom in your arms
That carries me through
I need you

You’re the hope that moves me
To courage again
You’re the love that rescues me
When the cold winds, rage
And it’s so amazing
’cause that’s just how you are
And I can’t turn back now
’cause you’ve brought me too far

I need you like water
Like breath, like rain
I need you like mercy
From heaven’s gate
There’s a freedom in your arms
That carries me through
I need you
Oh yes I do

I need you like water
Like breath, like rain
I need you like mercy
From heaven’s gate
There’s a freedom in your arms
That carries me through
I need you
Oh yes I do
I need you
I need you


----------



## jazz lady

*now they're playing some Hootie JUST for Pete...*

Sunshine, on the horizon
Over two young lovers, while it’s going down
Somewhere, the same sun rising
On another two lovers, as the world goes ‘round 
Same scene played over and over
Same sweet passion, same warm blood
Softly speaking the universal language
So many lovers, one love

One love might make the difference
(One Love)
Might take the walls and tear them down
One light might keep on shining
(One Love)
If we take one love and we spread it around

Old religions, new generations
Caught in a struggle about of righteous way
Can’t see the forest for all the frustrations
There’s too many lyin’, so many dyin’

But only one love
One love might make a difference
(One Love)
Might take the walls and tear them down
One light might keep on shining
(One Love)
If we take one love and we spread it around

Too many stories, weave a common thread
Too many roads un-traveled, all reach the same end
Same scene plays over and over now
Same young passion, same red blood
Universal language goes unspoken
Too much hatred, too much hatred now

But only one love
One love might make the difference
(One Love)
Might take our walls and tear them down
One love might keep on shining
(One Love)
If we take one love and we spread it around

One love might make the difference
(One Love)
I know I’ll, might take the walls, might take the walls and, and tear them down
One light might keep on shining
(One Love)
If we take one love and we spread it around
Sunshine, on the horizon
Over two young lovers, while it’s going down


----------



## Pete

Hot Child In The City
Nick Gilder 

Danger in the shape of somethin' wild
Stranger dressed in black, she's a hungry child
No one knows who she is or what her name is
I don't know where she came from or what her game is

(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
(Hot child in the city)

So young to be loose and on her own
Young boys, they all want to take her home
She goes downtown, the boys all stop and stare
When she goes downtown, she walks like she just don't care, care

(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
Yeah
(Hot child in the city)

Come on down to my place, baby
We'll talk about love
Come on down to my place, woman
We'll make love!

Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
She's kinda dangerous
(Hot child in the city)
Young child
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
Young child, runnin' wild
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)


----------



## cattitude

Maybe you want to give me kisses sweet
But only for one night with no repeat
Maybe you'd go away and never call
And a taste of honey is worse than none at all (oh little girl)
Oh little girl, in that case I don't want no part
That would only break my heart
Oh, but if you feel like loving me
If you got the notion
I second that emotion
Said, if you feel like giving me
A lifetime of devotion
I second that emotion
Maybe you think that love would tie you down
You ain't got the time to hang around
Maybe you think that love was made for fools
So it makes you wise to break the rules
Oh little girl, in that case I don't want no part
That would only break my heart
Oh, but if you feel like loving me
If you got the notion
I second that emotion
Said, if you feel like giving me
A lifetime of devotion
I second that emotion
Oh little boy, in that case I don't want no part
That would only break my heart
Oh, but if you feel like loving me
If you got the notion
I second that emotion
Said, if you feel like giving me
A lifetime of devotion
I second that emotion
Well, if you feel like giving me
A lifetime of devotion...


----------



## cattitude

I'm just mad about Saffron
Saffron's mad about me
I'm just mad about Saffron
She's just mad about me
{Refrain}
They call me mellow yellow
(Quite rightly)
They call me mellow yellow
(Quite rightly)
They call me mellow yellow
I'm just mad about Fourteen
Fourteen's mad about me
I'm just mad about Fourteen
She's just mad about me
{Refrain}
Born high forever to fly
Wind velocity nil
Wanna high forever to fly
If you want your cup our fill
{Refrain}
(So mellow, he's so yellow)
Electrical banana
Is gonna be a sudden craze
Electrical banana
Is bound to be the very next phase
They call it mellow yellow
(Quite rightly)
They call me mellow yellow
(Quite rightly)
They call me mellow yellow
Saffron -- yeah
I'm just mad about her
I'm just mad about Saffron
She's just mad about me
{Refrain}
(Oh so yellow, oh so mellow)


----------



## jazz lady

*For all the mommies with daughters...*

a beautiful song I just heard from Martina McBride...


In my daughter's eyes I am a hero
I am strong and wise and I know no fear
But the truth is plain to see
She was sent to rescue me
I see who I wanna be
In my daughter's eyes

In my daughter's eyes everyone is equal
Darkness turns to light and the
world is at peace
This miracle God gave to me gives me
strength when I am weak
I find reason to believe
In my daughter's eyes

And when she wraps her hand
around my finger
Oh it puts a smile in my heart
Everything becomes a little clearer
I realize what life is all about

It's hangin' on when your heart
has had enough
It's giving more when you feel like giving up
I've seen the light
It's in my daugter's eyes

In my daughter's eyes I can see the future
A reflection of who I am and what will be
Though she'll grow and someday leave
Maybe raise a family
When I'm gone I hope you see how happy
she made me
For I'll be there
In my daughter's eyes


----------



## cattitude

I gave a girl a ride in my wagon
Now she crawled in and took control
She was tired as her mind was draggin'
And I said get some sleep--we'll get on down the road

Like a picture she was laying there
And moonlight dancing off her hair
She woke up and took me by the hand
She's gonna love me in my Chevy van
And that's all right with me

Her young face was like that of an angel
And her long legs were tanned and brown
Better keep your eyes on the road son
Better slow this vehicle down 'cause

'Cause like a picture she was laying there
And moonlight dancing off her hair
She woke up and took me by the hand
She's gonna love me in my Chevy van
And that's all right with me

I put her out in a town that was so small
You could throw a rock from end to end
A dirt road main street, she walked off in her barefeet
And it's a shame I won't be passin' through again

Like a picture she was laying there
And moonlight dancing off her hair
She woke up and took me by the hand
We made love me in my Chevy van
And that's all right with me

Yeah like a picture she was laying there
And moonlight dancing off her hair
She woke up and took me by the hand
We made love me in my Chevy van
And that's all right with me

All right with me


----------



## cattitude

You say you want a revolution 
Well, you know 
We all want to change the world 
You tell me that it's evolution 
Well, you know 
We all want to change the world 
But when you talk about destruction 
Don't you know that you can count me out 
Don't you know it's gonna be all right 
all right, all right 

You say you got a real solution 
Well, you know 
We'd all love to see the plan 
You ask me for a contribution 
Well, you know 
We're doing what we can 
But when you want money 
for people with minds that hate 
All I can tell is brother you have to wait 
Don't you know it's gonna be all right 
all right, all right 
Ah 

ah, ah, ah, ah, ah... 

You say you'll change the constitution 
Well, you know 
We all want to change your head 
You tell me it's the institution 
Well, you know 
You better free you mind instead 
But if you go carrying pictures of chairman Mao 
You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow 
Don't you know it's gonna be all right 
all right, all right 
all right, all right, all right 
all right, all right, all right


----------



## cattitude

Been forty days since I don't know when 
I just saw her with my best friend 
Do you know what I mean? 
Do you know, know what I mean? 

I just saw her yesterday 
I just saw her, asked her to stay 
Do you know what I mean? 
Lord, Do you know what I mean? 

Her and Bobby were steppin out 
Her and Bobby didn't know I found out 
Do you know what I mean? 
Do you know, know what I mean? 

So I asked her if she still cared 
She didn't hear me, she just stared 
Do you know what I mean? 
Lord, Do you know what I mean? 

And then she said 
Lee you haven't loved me in nearly four years 
You haven't noticed that I held back my tears 
And now you have, but it's really too late 
Better find yourself another girl 
Better find another girl 
Better find uh, another place 

She just left me yesterday 
She just left me, had nothing to say 
Do you know what I mean? 
Oh, do you know what I mean? 

She's a dandy, yes indeed 
She's a dandy, but now she's free 
Do you know what I mean? 
Lord, do you know what I mean? 

Been forty days since I don't know when 
I just saw her with my best friend 
Do you know what I mean? 
Lord, do you know what I mean? 

I just saw her yesterday 
I just saw her, learn how to stay 
Do you know what I mean? 
Lord, Do you know what I mean? 

Yeah, here comes it now.. 

Hoooo, help.. me


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Been forty days since I don't know when
> I just saw her with my best friend
> Do you know what I mean?
> Do you know, know what I mean?


I know what you mean!


----------



## cattitude

*20 minutes to go*

I like to see you boogie
Right across the floor
I like to do it to you
Till you holla for more

I like to reggae
But you dance too fast for me
I’d like to make love to you
So you can make me scream

Boogie on reggae woman
What is wrong with me
Boogie on reggae woman
Baby can’t you see

I’d like to see both of us
Fall deeply in love
I’d like to see you na...
Under the stars above
Yes I would

I’d like to see both of us
Fall deeply in love - yeah
I’d like to see you in the raw
Under the stars above

So boogie on reggae woman
What is wrong with you
Boogie on reggae woman
What you tryin’ to do

Can I play? can I play? 
No!

Boogie on reggae woman
What is wrong with me
Boogie on reggae woman
What you tryin’ to do

Boogie on reggae woman
Let me do it to you
Boogie on reggae woman
What you tryin’ to do


----------



## jazz lady

*I forgot how much I loved the driving beat to this one...*

Who loves you pretty baby?...
Who's gonna help you through the night?

Who loves you pretty mama?...
Who's always there to make it right?

Who loves you pretty baby?...
Who's gonna help you through the night?

Who loves you pretty mama?...
Who's always there to make it right?

Who loves you?...
Who loves you pretty baby?
Who's gonna love you mama? (who loves you)

Who loves you pretty baby?

(ah ah ahhh) When tears are in your eyes,
And you can't find the way.
(ah ah ahhh)

It's hard to make believe
You're happy when you're gray.

(aaahhhhh) Baby when you're feelin' like (baby... baby)
You'll never see the mornin' light.
(Do do do do do)

Come to me...
Baby you'll see.

Who loves you pretty baby?...
Who's gonna help you through the night?

Who loves you pretty mama?...
Who's always there to make it?

Who loves you?...
Who loves you pretty baby?
Who's gonna love you mama? (who loves you)

Who loves you pretty baby?

(ah ah ahhh) And when you think
The whole wide world has passed you by.
(ah ah ahhh)

You keep on tryin'
But you really don't know why.

(aaahhhhh) Baby when you need a smile (baby...baby)
To help the shadows drift away.
(Do do do do do)

Come to me...
Baby, you'll see.

Who loves you pretty baby?...
Who's gonna help you through the night?

Who loves you pretty mama?...
Who's always there to make it?

Who loves you?...
Who's gonna love you, love you?
Who's gonna love you?

Who loves you?...
Who's gonna love you, love you?
Who's gonna love you?

(Instrumental break)

Ba-by...
Ba-by...
Do do do do do

Come to me...
Baby, you'll see.

Who loves you pretty baby?...
Who's gonna help you through the night?

Who loves you pretty mama?...
Who's always there to make it?

Who loves you,
Who's gonna love you, love you?
Who's gonna love you?

Who loves you?...
Who's gonna love you, love you?
Who's gonna love you?

Who loves you pretty baby,
Who's gonna love you, love you?... (fade out)


----------



## otter

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/daveyVrai.jpg">

Stay away from my window
Stay away from my back door too
Disconnect the telephone line
Relax baby and draw that blind

Kick off your shoes and sit right down
Loosen off that pretty French gown
Let me pour you a good long drink
Ooh baby don't you hesitate cause

Tonights the night
It's gonna be alright
Cause I love you girl
Ain't nobody gonna stop us now

C'mon angel my hearts on fire
Don't deny your man's desire
You'd be a fool to stop this tide
Spread your wings and let me come inside

Tonights the night
It's gonna be alright
Cause I love you girl
Ain't nobody gonna stop us now

Don't say a word my virgin child
Just let your inhibitions run wild
The secret is about to unfold
Upstairs before the night's too old

Tonights the night
It's gonna be alright
Cause I love you woman
Ain't nobody gonna stop us now


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/daveyVrai.jpg">
> 
> Stay away from my window
> Stay away from my back door too
> Disconnect the telephone line
> Relax baby and draw that blind
> 
> Kick off your shoes and sit right down
> Loosen off that pretty French gown
> Let me pour you a good long drink
> Ooh baby don't you hesitate cause
> 
> Tonights the night
> It's gonna be alright
> Cause I love you girl
> Ain't nobody gonna stop us now
> 
> C'mon angel my hearts on fire
> Don't deny your man's desire
> You'd be a fool to stop this tide
> Spread your wings and let me come inside
> 
> Tonights the night
> It's gonna be alright
> Cause I love you girl
> Ain't nobody gonna stop us now
> 
> Don't say a word my virgin child
> Just let your inhibitions run wild
> The secret is about to unfold
> Upstairs before the night's too old
> 
> Tonights the night
> It's gonna be alright
> Cause I love you woman
> Ain't nobody gonna stop us now


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/daveyVrai.jpg">
> 
> Stay away from my window
> Stay away from my back door too
> Disconnect the telephone line
> Relax baby and draw that blind
> 
> Kick off your shoes and sit right down
> Loosen off that pretty French gown
> Let me pour you a good long drink
> Ooh baby don't you hesitate cause
> 
> Tonights the night
> It's gonna be alright
> Cause I love you girl
> Ain't nobody gonna stop us now
> 
> C'mon angel my hearts on fire
> Don't deny your man's desire
> You'd be a fool to stop this tide
> Spread your wings and let me come inside
> 
> Tonights the night
> It's gonna be alright
> Cause I love you girl
> Ain't nobody gonna stop us now
> 
> Don't say a word my virgin child
> Just let your inhibitions run wild
> The secret is about to unfold
> Upstairs before the night's too old
> 
> Tonights the night
> It's gonna be alright
> Cause I love you woman
> Ain't nobody gonna stop us now


----------



## camily

Is that Vrai with Davey Jones?


----------



## Kyle

If you could press rewind and do it all again 
Would you change your mind, would you change a thing 
Would you make it easy, would you make it hard 
Would you play the game under another name 
Or ask the dealer for one more card 

Bang your drum, sing your song 
Don't give up, keep the faith, it won't be long 
You've been high, you've been low 
Press rewind and let it go 

Have you had your say, seen all you wanted to see 
Or did your dream give way to reality 
Don't think it's all too late for you to even try 
Before you clip your wings, see what this life brings 
You've waited too long it's time to fly 

Chorus

Do you believe in fate and what is meant to be 
Could you imagine life without a guarantee 
Would you appreciate that time was on your side 
A flash of second sight, a chance to do it right 
Is something money just can't buy 

Chorus


----------



## Kyle

Where do we go from here now that all other children are growin' up
And how do we spend our lives if there's noone to lend us a hand

I don't wanna live here no more, I don't wanna stay
Ain't gonna spend the rest of my life, Quietly fading away

Games people play, you take it or you leave it
Things that they say, Honor Brite
If I promise you the Moon and the Stars, Would you believe it
Games people play in the middle of the night

Where do we go from here now that all of the children have grown up
And how do we spend our time knowin' nobody gives us a damn

I don't wanna live here no more, I don't wanna stay
Ain't gonna spend the rest of my life, Quietly fading away

Games people play, You take it or you leave it
Things that they say, Just don't make it right
If I'm telling you the truth right now, Do you believe it
Games people play in the middle of the night

Games people play, You take it or you leave it
Things that they say, Honor Brite
If I promise you the Moon and the Stars, Would you believe it
Games people play in the middle of the night

Games people play, You take it or you leave it
Things that they say, Just don't make it right
If I'm telling you the truth right now, Do you believe it
Games people play in the middle of the night


----------



## Kyle

Another passenger 
Your baggage thank you sir 
I don't wanna go 
What am I doing here 
I feel so sick with fear 
God don't let it show

I must control myself 
You must control me too

Cover my eyes cause I'm so high 
I can't look down 
I'm scared to fly and I'm so high 
I can't look down

They say they'll care for me 
But I would rather be 
Both feet on the ground 
What if the engine dies 
These are no Friendly Skies' 
My head's spining round

It's all a twist of fate 
But it's myself I hate

Cover my eyes cause I'm so high 
I can't look down 
Afraid to fly and I'm so high 
I can't look down

I must control myself 
You must control me too

Cover my eyes cause I'm so high 
I can't look down 
Afraid to fly and I'm so high 
I can't look down 
I can't look down.....


----------



## MysticalMom

I know a guy who's tough but sweet
He's so fine, he can't be beat
He's got everything that I desire
Sets the summer sun on fire

I want candy, I want candy

Go to see him when the sun goes down
Ain't no finer boy in town
You're my guy, just what the doctor ordered
So sweet, you make my mouth water

I want candy, I want candy

Candy on the beach, there's nothing better
But I like candy when it's wrapped in a sweater
Some day soon I'll make you mine,
Then I'll have candy all the time

I want candy, I want candy
I want candy, I want candy...


----------



## kwillia

I never wanted to do this in the first place!
I... I wanted to be... A LUMBERJACK!

(piano vamp)


 Lumberjack:
Leaping from tree to tree! 
As they float down the mighty rivers 
of British Columbia! 
With my best girl by my side!
The Larch!
The Pine!
The Giant Redwood tree!
The Sequoia!
The Little Whopping Rule Tree!
We'd sing! Sing! Sing!

Oh, I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day.

Mounties:
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay,
  He sleeps all night and he works all day.

Lumberjack:
 I cut down trees, I eat my lunch,
I go to the lavatree.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea.

Mounties:
He cuts down trees, he eats his lunch,
  He goes to the lavatree.
  On Wednesdays he goes shoppin'
  And has buttered scones for tea.

 Lumberjack:
I cut down trees, I skip and jump,
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing,
And hang around in bars.

Mounties:
He cuts down trees, he skips and jumps,
  He likes to press wild flowers.
  He puts on women's clothing
  And hangs around.... In bars??????? 

Lumberjack:
I chop down trees, I wear high heels,
Suspenders and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie
Just like my dear papa.

Mounties:
He cuts down trees, he wears high heels
  Suspenders and a .... a Bra????
  (mounties break off song, and begin insulting lumberjack)

Girl: (crying)
I thought you were so rugged!​


----------



## MysticalMom

Colour me your colour, baby
Colour me your car
Colour me your colour, darling
I know who you are
Come up off your colour chart
I know where you're coming from
Call me on the line
Call me call me any anytime
Call me in my life
You can call me any day or night
Call me
Cover me with kisses, baby
Cover me with love
Roll me in designer sheets
I'll never get enough
Emotions come I don't know why
Cover up love's alibi
Call me on the line
Call me call me any anytime
Call me oh my love
When you're ready we can share the wine
Call me
Ooh, he speaks the languages of love
Ooh, amore, chiamami chiamami.
Oo, appelle-moi mon cherie, appelle-moi
Anytime anyplace anywhere anyway
Anytime anyplace anywhere any day, anyway
Call me my love
Call me call me any anytime
Call me for a ride
Call me call me for some overtime
Call me my love
Call me call me in a sweet design
Call me call me for your lover's lover's alibi
Call me on the line
Call me call me any anytime
Call me
Oh, call me, ooh ooh ah.
Call me my love.
Call me, call me any anytime.


----------



## Kyle

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kwillia again.


----------



## MysticalMom

*Now this ones an ear worm...*

i'm glad you're home
i bet you really missed me
i guess you did by the look in your eye
lay back and relax
i put away the dishes 
then you and me can rock-a-bye

you can ring my bell
ring my bell
you can ring my bell
ring my bell

the night is young
and full of possibilities
come on and let yourself be yourself
my love for you so long i've been saving
tonight was made for me and you

you can ring my bell
ring my bell
you can ring my bell
ring my bell

anything you like
come on, yeah
i'm getting over my falling clover

there was a time, i said to you
there was a time, i said to you
when i'm with him, do it to you
do it to you, do it, you know

you can ring my bell
ring my bell


----------



## meangirl

*Beverly Hills
Weezer*

Where I come from isn't all that great
My automobile is a piece of crap
My fashion sense is a little whack
And my friends are just as screwy as me

I didn't go to boarding schools
Preppy girls never looked at me
Why should they, I ain't nobody
Got nothing in my pocket

Beverly Hills - That's where I want to be! (gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
Living in Beverly Hills...
Beverly Hills - Rolling like a celebrity! (gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
Living in Beverly Hills...

Look at all those movie stars
They're all so beautiful and clean
When the housemaids scrub the floors
They get the spaces in between

I wanna live a life like that
I wanna be just like a king
Take my picture by the pool
Cause I'm the next big thing in

Beverly Hills - That's where I want to be! (gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
Living in Beverly Hills...
Beverly Hills - Rolling like a celebrity! (gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
Living in Beverly Hills...

*Spoken*
The truth is...I don't stand a chance
It's something that you're born into...
And I just don't belong...

No I don't - I'm just a no class, beat down fool
And I will always be that way
I might as well enjoy my life
And watch the stars play

Beverly Hills - That's where I want to be! (gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
Living in Beverly Hills...
Beverly Hills - Rolling like a celebrity! (gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
Living in Beverly Hills...

Beverly hills,Beverly hills,(yeah)
Beverly hills,Beverly hills,(gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
Living in Beverly hills


----------



## meangirl

*Tommy James & The Shondells
Draggin' The Line*

Making a living the old, hard way.
Taking and giving my day by day.
I dig the snow and the rai nand the bright sunshine.
I'm draggin' the line (draggin' the line).
My dog Sam eats purple flowers.
We ain't got much, but what we've got's ours.
We dig snow and the rain and the bright sunshine.
Draggin' the line (draggin the line).
I feel fine.
I'm talking about peace of mind.
I'm gonna take my time.
I'm getting to good times.
Draggin' the line (draggin the line).
Loving a free and feeling spirit.
Hugging a tree when you get near it.
Digging the snow and the rain and the bright sunshine.
I'm draggin' the line (draggin the line).
Draggin' the line (draggin' the line).
I feel fine.
I'm talking about peace of mind.
I'm gonna take my time.
I'm getting to good times.
Draggin' the line (draggin the line).


----------



## harleygirl

Artist: Jim Croce 
Album: Unknown 
Title: Bad, Bad Leroy Brown 


Well the south side of chicago
Is the baddest part of town
And if you go down there
You better just beware
Of a man named leroy brown

Now leroy more than trouble
You see he stand 'bout six foot four
All the downtown ladies call him "treetop lover"
All the mens just call him "sir"

And it's bad, bad leroy brown
The baddest man in the whole damn town
Badder than old king kong
And meaner than a junkyard dog

Now leroy he a gambler
And he like his fancy clothes
And he like to wave his diamond rings
In front of everybody's nose
He got a custom continental
He got an eldorado too
He got a 32 gun in his pocket for fun
He got a razor in his shoe

And it's bad, bad leroy brown
The baddest man in the whole damn town


Badder than old king kong
And meaner than a junkyard dog

Well friday bout a week ago
Leroy shootin' dice
And at the edge of the bar
Sat a girl named doris
And ooh that girl looked nice
Well he cast his eyes upon her
And the trouble soon began
And leroy brown learned a lesson
'bout messin' with the wife of a jealous man

And it's bad, bad leroy brown
The baddest man in the whole damned town
Badder than old king kong
And meaner than a junkyard dog,

Well the two men took to fightin'
And when they pulled them from the floor
Leroy looked like a jigsaw puzzle
With a couple of pieces gone

And it's bad, bad leroy brown
The baddest man in the whole damn town
Badder than old king kong
And meaner than a junkyard dog


----------



## jazz lady

*picked up the latest Santana CD...beautiful song featuring Michelle Branch*

Sometimes, I imagine the world without you
But most times, I’m just so happy that I ever found you
It’s a complicated web, that you weave inside my head
So much pleasure with such pain
How we always, always stay the same

I’m feelin’ the way you cross my mind
And you save me in the nick of time
I’m ridin’ the highs, I’m diggin’ the lows
‘Cause at least I feel alive
I’ve never faced so many emotional days
But my life is good
I’m feelin’ you
I’m feelin’ you

You go, and then I can finally breathe in
‘Cause baby I know, in the end you’re never leavin’
Well we’re rarely ever sane, I drive you crazy and you do the same
But your fire fills my soul
And it wounds me up like no one knows

'Cause I’m feelin’ the way you cross my mind
And you save me in the nick of time
I’m ridin’ the highs, I’m diggin’ the lows
‘Cause at least I feel alive
I’ve never faced so many emotional days
But my life is good
I’m feelin’ you
I’m feelin’ you

[guitar solo]

I’m feelin’ the way you cross my mind
And you save me in the nick of time
I’m ridin’ the highs, I’m diggin’ the lows
‘Cause at least I feel alive
I’ve never faced so many emotional days

I’m feelin’ the way you cross my mind
And you save me in the nick of time
I’m ridin’ the highs, I’m diggin’ the lows
‘Cause at least I feel alive
I’ve never faced so many emotional days
But my life is good
I’m feelin’ you
I’m feelin’ you
I’m feelin’ you
I’m feelin’ you

Oh I’m feelin’ the way that you cross my mind
And the way that you save me in the nick of time
Oh I’m feelin’ the way when you walk on by
I feel light, I feel love, I feel butterflies

I feel butterflies


----------



## jazz lady

*Not a big Wynonna fan, but love the message in this song!*

One, two, here we go with the Attitude, yeah.
Hey!

I been up an' down, sideways, crossways,
Outside in an' inside out.
I took a rocky ride across the sky,
Couple times, till the fire burned out.
Well, I hit the ground a time or two,
But I got back up an' I found the truth.

An' said: "Hey, ol' Wynonna got somethin' to say."
Oh, whoa, you know I know what I'm talkin' about.
There's two ways to take what this ol' life's gonna throw at you:
You can choose to win or lose:
It's all about attitude, yeah.
Chop.

Well, this world has tried to break me, shake me:
Tried to take the fight outta me, ha ha.
But I've always come back bigger, badder, better,
Always land on my feet, ha, that's right.
Well, I coulda given up, coulda got down, down, down, down.
Well, I kept on swingin' an' I went another round.

Hey, ol' Wynonna got somethin' to say.
Oh, whoa, you know I know what I'm talkin' about.
There's two ways to take what this ol' life's gonna throw at you:
You can choose to win or lose:
It's all about attitude, yeah.
That's right.

(Yeah, yeah.)
(An' I got a witness.)

Well, you can lay down, (Lay down.)
You can roll on over. (Roll on over.)
Get outta the way, (Get outta the way.)
Or you can move that mountain over.

Say, hey, well, this redhead's got somethin' to say.
Whoa, you know I know what I'm talkin' about.
There's two ways to take what this ol' world's gonna throw at you;
It all comes down to you;
An attitude.


----------



## meangirl

> *picked up the latest Santana CD...beautiful song featuring Michelle Branch *



I have been listening to this song all day.  I love it.


----------



## MysticalMom

WELL, IT WAS ALL
THAT I COULD DO TO KEEP FROM CRYIN’
SOMETIMES IT SEEMED SO USELESS TO REMAIN
BUT YOU DON’T HAVE TO CALL ME DARLIN’, DARLIN'
YOU NEVER EVEN CALL ME BY MY NAME

YOU DON’T HAVE TO CALL ME WAYLON JENNINGS
AND YOU DON’T HAVE TO CALL ME CHARLIE PRIDE
AND YOU DON’T HAVE TO CALL ME MERLE HAGGARD/ANYMORE
EVEN THOUGH YOU’RE ON MY FIGHTIN’ SIDE

CHORUS: 
AND I’LL HANG AROUND AS LONG AS YOU WILL LET ME
AND I NEVER MINDED STANDIN’ IN THE RAIN
BUT YOU DON’T HAVE TO CALL ME DARLIN’, DARLIN’
YOU NEVER EVEN CALLED ME BY MY NAME

WELL, I’VE HEARD MY NAME
A FEW TIMES IN YOUR PHONE BOOK (Hello, Hello)
AND I’VE SEEN IT ON SIGNS WHERE I’VE PLAYED
BUT THE ONLY TIME I KNOW
I’LL HEAR "DAVID ALLAN COE"
IS WHEN JESUS HAS HIS FINAL JUDGMENT DAY

REPEAT CHORUS

RECITATION: 
WELL, A FRIEND OF MINE NAMED STEVE GOODMAN WROTE THAT SONG
AND HE TOLD ME IT WAS THE PERFECT COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG
I WROTE HIM BACK A LETTER AND I TOLD HIM IT WAS NOT THE PERFECT COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG BECAUSE HE HADN’T SAID ANYTHING AT ALL ABOUT MAMA,
OR TRAINS,
OR TRUCKS,
OR PRISON, 
OR GETTIN’ DRUNK
WELL HE SAT DOWN AND WROTE ANOTHER VERSE TO THE SONG
AND HE SENT IT TO ME, 
AND AFTER READING IT,
I REALIZED THAT MY FRIEND HAD WRITTEN THE PERFECT
COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG
AND I FELT OBLIGED TO INCLUDE IT ON THIS ALBUM
THE LAST VERSE GOES LIKE THIS HERE:

WELL, I WAS DRUNK THE DAY MY MOM GOT OUT OF PRISON
AND I WENT TO PICK HER UP IN THE RAIN
BUT BEFORE I COULD GET TO THE STATION IN MY PICKUP TRUCK
SHE GOT RUNNED OVER BY A DAMNED OLD TRAIN

CHORUS: 
AND I’LL HANG AROUND AS LONG AS YOU WILL LET ME
AND I NEVER MINDED STANDIN’ IN THE RAIN
NO, A’ YOU DON’T HAVE TO CALL ME DARLIN’, DARLIN’
YOU NEVER EVEN CALL ME
WELL I WONDER WHY YOU DON’T CALL ME
WHY DON’T YOU EVER CALL ME BY MY NAME


----------



## jazz lady

*picked up the new CD from Clapton, too...*

Say what you will
Good love is hard to find
I've had my fill of the hurtin' kind

Take a lot of money
To buy up all the pain

Take a lot of honey
To fill me up and put me back
on my feet again

You've seen the worst
Still you find the best of me
My love was cursed
Loosin' destiny

Take a lot of livin'
To dry up all the tears
Take a lot of grinnin'
To cheer me up and put me back
on my feet again

You know I needed a friend
I could tell my troubles to
And you have been my friend
So I will give my love to you
Good love from me to you

Here it comes again
I feel I'm not good enough
Can't remember when
it ever felt so tough

Take a lot huggin'
Drive away the fear
Take a lot of lovin'
To pick me up and put me back
on my feet again

You know I needed a friend
I could tell my troubles to
And you have been my friend
So I will give my love to you
Good love from me to you

I know you needed a friend
You could tell your troubles to
And I'll be your friend
And I will give my love to you
Good love from me to you

Good love
Good love
Good love from me to you
Good love


----------



## meangirl

*You Better You Bet 
The Who * 


You better you better you bet.

I call you on the telephone my 
voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes feel I should just go home 
but I'm dealing with a memory that never forgets

I love to hear you say my name 
especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind 
but I drunk myself blind to the sound of old T-Rex
To the sound of old T-Rex and Who's Next
Chorus:

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
Ooh, a little is alright
When you say 
come over and spend the night
Tonight
Tonight

Chorus: (as above)

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"

You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night 
with a neon light for a visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight 
can't make letting me in any easier

I know I been wearing crazy clothes 
and I look pretty crappy sometime
But my body feels so good 
and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

Chorus: (as above)


----------



## meangirl

*Tom Petty
Don't Do Me Like That*

I was talking with a friend of mine, said a woman had hurt his pride.
Told him that she loved him so and turned around and let him go.
Then he said, you better watch your step, or your gonna get hurt yourself.
Someone’s gonna tell you lies, hurt you down inside.

Don’t do me like that.
Don’t do me like that.
What if I love you baby? 
Don’t do me like that.

Don’t do me like that.
Don’t do me like that.
What if I love you baby? 
Don’t do me like that.

Listen honey, can you see? baby, you would bury me
If you were in the public eye givin’ someone else a try.
And you know you better watch your step or you’re gonna get hurt yourself.
Someone’s gonna tell you lies, hurt you down inside.

Don’t do me like that.
Dont’ do me like that.
What if I love you baby? 
Don’t do me like that.

Don’t do me like that.
Don’t do me like that.
What if I need you baby? 
Don’t do me like that.

’cause somewhere deep down inside
Someone is saying, love doesn’t last that long.
I got this feelin’ inside night and day
Wait a minute

Listen honey, can you see? baby, you would bury me
If you were in the public eye givin’ someone else a try.
And you know you better watch your step or you’re gonna get hurt yourself.
Someone’s gonna tell you lies, cut you down to size.

Don’t do me like that.
Don’t do me like that.
What if I love you baby? 
Don’t, don’t, don’t, don’t...

Don’t do me like that.
Don’t do me like that.
I just might need you honey.
Don’t do me like that.

Wait!
Don’t do me like that.
Don’t do me like that.
Baby, baby, baby,
Don’t, don’t, don’t...

No!
Don’t do me like that.
Don’t do me like that.
Baby, baby, baby...

Oh, oh, oh...


----------



## tomchamp

I don't know why I love her like I do
All the changes you put me through
Take my money, my cigarettes
I haven't seen the worst of it yet
I wanna know that you'll tell me
I love to stay
Take me to the river, drop me in the water
Take me to the river, dip me in the water
Washing me down, washing me down

I don't know why you treat me so bad
Think of all the things we could have had
Love is an ocean that I can't forget
My sweet sixteen I would never regret

I wanna know that you'll tell me
I love to stay
Take me to the river, drop me in the water
Push me in the river, dip me in the water
Washing me down, washing me

Hold me, squeeze me, love me, tease me
Till I can't, till I can't, till I can't take no more of it
Take me to the water, drop me in the river
Push me in the water, drop me in the river
Washing me down, washing me down

I don't know why I love you like I do
All the troubles you put me through
Sixteen candles there on my wall
And here am I the biggest fool of them all

I wanna know that you'll tell me
I love to stay
Take me to the river and drop me in the water
Dip me in the river, drop me in the water
Washing me down, washing me down.


----------



## jazz lady

*love this song...*

Stuck in a world no longer turning
Always the girl waiting for something
spent too many days walking around sleeping
open my eyes I'm tired of dreaming

I wanna run with the reckless emotion
find out if love is the size of an ocean
even if I crash down and burn out 
at least I'm gonna know what its like to feel alive

hey yeah hey yeah yeah yeah yeah

sign on my face lights of a city
Maybe in love or just leaning to be
on my two feet I can only imagine
I'll say the words an believe it'll happen

I wanna run with the reckless emotion
find out if love is the size of an ocean
even if I crash down and burn out 
at least I'm gonna know what its like to feel alive

They think they know me but how can they know me
I'm getting to know myself
I'm finally ready to be somebody
with a story to tell

I wanna run with a reckless emotion
find out if love is the size of an ocean
even if I crash down and burn out 
at least I'm gonna know what it's like

I wanna feel till my heart breaks wide open
I wanna blaze like a fire that's blowing
Even if I crash down and burn out
at least I'm gonna know what its like
to feel alive (oh I feel alive)


----------



## RoseRed

[Instrumental Introduction]
(Whoa!) Whoo!
One-two!

Out on the town, lookin' for a woman,
Gonna gimmie good love
Anybody wanna hang out with me,
And maybe burn me up?
She was standin' alone over by the jukebox,
Like she's something to sell
I said, "Baby, what's the goin' price?"
She told me to go to Hell!

[Chorus]
Shot down in flames!
Shot down in flames!
Ain't it a shame,
To be shot down in flames?!

Singles' bar, got my eye on a honey,
Hangin' out everywhere
She might be straight, she might want my money,
I really don't care, no!
Said, "Baby, you're drivin' me crazy!"
Layed it out on the line
When a guy with a chip on his shoulder said,
"Toss off, fella'! She's mine!" Oh!

[Chorus]
Shot down in flames!
Shot down in flames!
Ain't it a shame, yeah,
To be shot down in flames?!

Hey you! Angus!
Shoot me!
Shoot!
[Instrumental Intremission]
That's nice!
Whoo!
Uh! Uh! Uh!
Whoa!

[Chorus]
Shot down in flames!
Shot down in flames!
Ain't it a shame,
To be shot down in flames?!
Oh! Shot! Shot down in flames!
Ooh, shot down in flames!
Ain't it a shame,
To be shot down in flames?!
I don't wanna be in pain!
Don't wanna be - shot down in flames!
Ohhh!


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> *Beverly Hills*
> *Weezer*
> 
> Beverly Hills - That's where I want to be! (gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
> Living in Beverly Hills...
> Beverly Hills - Rolling like a celebrity! (gimme gimme, gimme gimme)
> Living in Beverly Hills...


I thought they were singing; 

"Do Me, Do Me"


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I thought they were singing;
> 
> "Do Me, Do Me"



So did I.     The way they say it 
all breathless and all...


----------



## kwillia

When you were here before
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
And I wish I was special
You're so f'n special But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here. I don't care if it hurts
I want to have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to notice
When I'm not around
You're so f'n special
I wish I was special But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here. She's running out again,
She's running out
She's run run run running out... Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so f'n special
I wish I was special... But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo,
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.
I don't belong here.


----------



## Agee

*Off K's song...*

It was a beautiful let down
When I crashed and burned
When I found myself alone unknown and hurt
It was a beautiful letdown
The day I knew
That all the riches this world had to offer me
Would never do

In a world full of bitter pain and bitter doubt
I was trying so hard to fit in, fit in,
Until I found out
I don’t belong here
I don’t belong here
I will carry your cross and your song
But I don’t belong

It was a beautiful letdown
When you found me here
Yeah for once in a blue moon I see everything clear
I’ll be your beautiful letdown
Thats what I’ve ever been
And even if it costs my soul
I’ll sing for free
We still chasin our tails in the rising time
In our dark third planet
When no one fights and no one’s one

See I don’t belong here
I will carry your cross and your song
But I don’t belong here
I’m gonna set sight and set sail for the kingdom come
Kingdom come
Your kingdom come
Won’t you let me down yeah
Let my foolish proud
Forever let me down

Easy living not much left for pain
Easy dieing hey they’re just abou the same
Won’t you please take me off your list
Easy living please come on and let me down

We are a beautiful let down,
Painfully uncool,
The church of the dropouts
And loosers and sinners and failures and the fools
Oh what a beautiful let down
All resolved in the womb
And join us he wants you too

I don’t belong here
I don’t belong here
I don’t belong here
Feels like I don’t belong here
Let me down
Let me down
Feels like I’m let down
Let me down.
Cuz I don’t belong here
Please
Won’t you let me down?


----------



## Agee

*One more Switchfoot*

Yesterday is a wrinkle on your forehead
Yesterday is a promise that you’ve broken
Don’t close your eyes, don’t close your eyes
This is your life and today is all you’ve got now
Yeah, and today is all you’ll ever have
Don’t close your eyes
Don’t close your eyes

This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, is it everything you dreamed that it would be
When the world was younger and you had everything to lose

Yesterday is a kid in the corner
Yesterday is dead and over

This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, is it everything you dreamed that it would be
When the world was younger and you had everything to lose

Don’t close your eyes
Don’t close your eyes
Don’t close your eyes
Don’t close your eyes

This is your life are you who you want to be
This is your life are you who you want to be

This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, is it everything you dreamed it would be
When the world was younger and you had everything to lose

And you had everything to lose


----------



## jazz lady

*maroon 5...*

Where you are seems to be
As far as an eternity
Outstretched arms open hearts
And if it never ends then when do we start? 
I’ll never leave you behind
Or treat you unkind
I know you understand
And with a tear in my eye
Give me the sweetest goodbye
That I ever did receive

Pushing forward and arching back
Bring me closer to heart attack
Say goodbye and just fly away
When you comeback
I have some things to say

How does it feel to know you never have to be alone
When you get home
There must be someplace here that only you and I could go
So I can show you how i
Dream away everyday
Try so hard to disregard
The rhythm of the rain that drops
And coincides with the beating of my heart

I’ll never leave you behind
Or treat you unkind
I know you understand
And with a tear in my eye
Give me the sweetest goodbye
That I ever did receive

Pushing forward and arching back
Bring me closer to heart attack
Say goodbye and just fly away
When you comeback
I have some things to say

How does it feel to know you never have to be alone
When you get home
There must be someplace here that only you and I could go
So I can show you how I feel


----------



## mAlice

I bought a toothbrush, some toothpaste, a flannel for my face
Pajamas, a hairbrush, new shoes and a case
I said to my reflection, let's get out of this place
Passed the church and the steeple, the laundry on the hill
Billboards and the buildings
Memories of it still keep calling and calling
But forget it all I know I will


Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered
What's been going on now that you have gone
There's no other
Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered

I'm at the carpark, the airport, the baggage carousel
The people keep on writing, and wishing I was well
I said, "It's no occasion, it's no story I can tell"
At my bedside, empty pocket, a foot without a sock
Your body gets much closer
I fumble for the clock, alarmed by the seduction
I wish that it would stop

I bought a novel, some perfume, a fortune all for you
But it's not my conscience that hates to be untrue
I asked of my reflection, tell me what is there to do


----------



## sockgirl77

*For Jameo...*

*REDNECK 12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS*
(Jeff Foxworthy / Doug Grau / P.D. Scots Pipe Band / Scott Rouse / Tim Wilson)

Jeff Foxworthy


Wow, somebody done been to the WalMart!
(Jeff) Man, this is the stuff I got for Christmas.
Well you cleaned up! Whadya git?

Five flannel shirts
Four big mud tires
Three shotgun shells
Two hunting dogs
... And some parts to a Mustang GT.

Hey Bubba, you got gypped -- there's 12 days to Christmas.
(Jeff) I know that, I got it covered. Look over in the corner.
That's yours too?
Yea!

Chorus:
Twelve-pack of Bud
Eleven Wrastling tickets
Ten o' Copenhagen
Nine years probation
Eight table dancers
Seven packs of Redman
Six cans of Spam
Five flannel shirts
Four big mud tires
Three shotgun shells
Two hunting dogs
... And some parts to a Mustang GT.

Man, this ain't normal Christmas presents!
No, they're redneck gifts!
Redneck gifts?
Yea, you know, like
if you buy your wife earrings that double as fishing lures.
Or, if you can burp the entire chorus of "Jingle Bells"
Perhaps if you think "The Nutcracker" is something you did off a high-
dive.
Or, if you've ever misspelled something in Christmas lights.
Or, if you leave cold beer and pickled eggs for Santa Claus.

What's wrong with that?
I didn't say anything wrong with it...
It's hard to beat...

Chorus:
Twelve-pack of Bud
Eleven Wrastling tickets
Ten o' Copenhagen
Nine years probation
Eight table dancers
Seven packs of Redman
Six cans of Spam
Five flannel shirts
Four big mud tires
Three shotgun shells
Two hunting dogs
... And some parts to a Mustang GT.

Well, you can't really consider it a Christmas
'less you go down to the penitentiary and visit your mama.
You're not listenin' to me!
Get the car key outta your ear.
That's where the nine years probation comes in...
I'm gonna do it for ya again.
Now listen...

Chorus:
Twelve-pack of Bud
Eleven Wrastling tickets
Ten o' Copenhagen
Nine years probation
Eight table dancers
Seven packs of Redman
Six cans of Spam
Five flannel shirts
Four big mud tires
Three shotgun shells
Two hunting dogs
... And some parts to a Mustang GT.


----------



## Tigerlily

Hey SG remember out REDNECK XMAS at work!!  MA!!


----------



## sockgirl77

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Hey SG remember out REDNECK XMAS at work!!  MA!!


psst...check the karma i sent 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Tigerlily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> psst...check the karma i sent 10 minutes ago!


Too funny


----------



## Jameo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> *REDNECK 12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS*
> (Jeff Foxworthy / Doug Grau / P.D. Scots Pipe Band / Scott Rouse / Tim Wilson)
> 
> Jeff Foxworthy
> 
> 
> Wow, somebody done been to the WalMart!
> (Jeff) Man, this is the stuff I got for Christmas.
> Well you cleaned up! Whadya git?
> 
> Five flannel shirts
> Four big mud tires
> Three shotgun shells
> Two hunting dogs
> ... And some parts to a Mustang GT.
> 
> Hey Bubba, you got gypped -- there's 12 days to Christmas.
> (Jeff) I know that, I got it covered. Look over in the corner.
> That's yours too?
> Yea!
> 
> Chorus:
> Twelve-pack of Bud
> Eleven Wrastling tickets
> Ten o' Copenhagen
> Nine years probation
> Eight table dancers
> Seven packs of Redman
> Six cans of Spam
> Five flannel shirts
> Four big mud tires
> Three shotgun shells
> Two hunting dogs
> ... And some parts to a Mustang GT.
> 
> Man, this ain't normal Christmas presents!
> No, they're redneck gifts!
> Redneck gifts?
> Yea, you know, like
> if you buy your wife earrings that double as fishing lures.
> Or, if you can burp the entire chorus of "Jingle Bells"
> Perhaps if you think "The Nutcracker" is something you did off a high-
> dive.
> Or, if you've ever misspelled something in Christmas lights.
> Or, if you leave cold beer and pickled eggs for Santa Claus.
> 
> What's wrong with that?
> I didn't say anything wrong with it...
> It's hard to beat...
> 
> Chorus:
> Twelve-pack of Bud
> Eleven Wrastling tickets
> Ten o' Copenhagen
> Nine years probation
> Eight table dancers
> Seven packs of Redman
> Six cans of Spam
> Five flannel shirts
> Four big mud tires
> Three shotgun shells
> Two hunting dogs
> ... And some parts to a Mustang GT.
> 
> Well, you can't really consider it a Christmas
> 'less you go down to the penitentiary and visit your mama.
> You're not listenin' to me!
> Get the car key outta your ear.
> That's where the nine years probation comes in...
> I'm gonna do it for ya again.
> Now listen...
> 
> Chorus:
> Twelve-pack of Bud
> Eleven Wrastling tickets
> Ten o' Copenhagen
> Nine years probation
> Eight table dancers
> Seven packs of Redman
> Six cans of Spam
> Five flannel shirts
> Four big mud tires
> Three shotgun shells
> Two hunting dogs
> ... And some parts to a Mustang GT.




I think between me and nomoney, we have that list pretty much covered!


----------



## virgovictoria

Jameo said:
			
		

> I think between me and nomoney, we have that list pretty much covered!


I think I even know what most of the list items are!


----------



## mAlice

Savage Garden 
Truly Madly Deeply 

I'll be your dream
I'll be your wish I'll be your fantasy
I'll be your hope I'll be your love
Be everything that you need.
I'll love you more with every breath
Truly, madly, deeply do
I will be strong I will be faithful
'cause I'm counting on

A new beginning
A reason for living
A deeper meaning

I want to stand with you on a mountain
I want to bathe with you in the sea
I want to lay like this forever
Until the sky falls down on me

And when the stars are shining brightly in the velvet sky,
I'll make a wish to send it to heaven
Then make you want to cry
The tears of joy for all the pleasure in the certainty
That we're surrounded by the comfort and protection of

The highest powers
In lonely hours
The tears devour you

I want to stand with you on a mountain
I want to bathe with you in the sea
I want to lay like this forever
Until the sky falls down on me

Oh can't you see it baby?
You don't have to close your eyes
'Cause it's standing right here before you
All that you need will surely come

I'll be your dream I'll be your wish
I'll be your fantasy
I'll be your hope I'll be your love
Be everything that you need
I'll love you more with every breath
Truly, madly, deeply do

I want to stand with you on a mountain
I want to bathe with you in the sea
I want to lay like this forever
Until the sky falls down on me


----------



## sockgirl77

elaine said:
			
		

> Savage Garden
> Truly Madly Deeply
> 
> I'll be your dream
> I'll be your wish I'll be your fantasy
> I'll be your hope I'll be your love
> Be everything that you need.
> I'll love you more with every breath
> Truly, madly, deeply do
> I will be strong I will be faithful
> 'cause I'm counting on
> 
> A new beginning
> A reason for living
> A deeper meaning
> 
> I want to stand with you on a mountain
> I want to bathe with you in the sea
> I want to lay like this forever
> Until the sky falls down on me
> 
> And when the stars are shining brightly in the velvet sky,
> I'll make a wish to send it to heaven
> Then make you want to cry
> The tears of joy for all the pleasure in the certainty
> That we're surrounded by the comfort and protection of
> 
> The highest powers
> In lonely hours
> The tears devour you
> 
> I want to stand with you on a mountain
> I want to bathe with you in the sea
> I want to lay like this forever
> Until the sky falls down on me
> 
> Oh can't you see it baby?
> You don't have to close your eyes
> 'Cause it's standing right here before you
> All that you need will surely come
> 
> I'll be your dream I'll be your wish
> I'll be your fantasy
> I'll be your hope I'll be your love
> Be everything that you need
> I'll love you more with every breath
> Truly, madly, deeply do
> 
> I want to stand with you on a mountain
> I want to bathe with you in the sea
> I want to lay like this forever
> Until the sky falls down on me


 I HATE that song.


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I HATE that song.


----------



## sockgirl77

elaine said:
			
		

>


  
I had this crybaby bf 8 years ago that played this song on my answering machine 100 times after I kicked him to the curb.


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I had this crybaby bf 8 years ago that played this song on my answering machine 100 times after I kicked him to the curb.



I have no disturbing people tied to that song.  I love it.


----------



## Agee

*Gf Rr*

I’m in love with the girl that I’m talking about,
I’m in love with the girl I can’t live without.
I’m in love but I sure picked a bad time ...
To be in love, to be in love.

Well, let her be somebody else’s queen,
I don’t want to know about it.
There’s too many others that know what I mean,
And, that’s why I got to live without it.

I’m in love with the girl I’m talking about,
I’m in love with the girl I can’t live without.
I’m in love but I feel like I’m wearin’ it out,
I’m in love but I must have picked a bad time ...
To be in love, a bad time to be in love,
A bad time to be in love, a bad time to be in love.

All the stories coming back to me,
From my friends and the people that I don’t want to see.
The things you say I know just couldn’t be true,
At least not until I hear them from you.

’cause I still love the little girl I’m talking about,
I’m in love with the girl I can’t live without.
I’m in love but I feel like I’m wearin’ it out,
I’m in love but I must have picked a bad time ...
To be in love, a bad time to be in love,
A bad time to be in love, a bad time to be in love.

You know that I love the little girl I’m talking about,
I’m in love with the girl I can’t live without.
I’m in love but I feel like I’m wearin’ it out,
I’m in love but I must have picked a bad time ...
To be in love, a bad time to be in love,
A bad time to be in love, a bad time to be in love.


----------



## Agee

On the road for forty days,
Last night in little rock put me in a haze.
Sweet, sweet connie -- doin’ her act,
She had the whole show and that’s a natural fact.
Up all night with freddy king,
I got to tell you poker’s his thing.
A-booze ’n ladies keep me right,
As long as we can make it to the show tonight.

Chorus
We’re an american band.
We’re an american band.
We’re coming to your town, we’ll help you party it down.
We’re an american band.

Four young chaquitas in omaha,
Was waitin’ for the band to return from the show.
Feelin’ good, feelin’ right, it’s saturday night,
The hotel detective -- he was out-a-sight.
Now, these fine ladies, they had a plan,
They was out to meet the boys in the band.
They said, come on, dudes, let’s get it on,
And we proceeded to tear that hotel down.

Chorus

Chorus

Chorus

Chorus

We’re an american band, ooo-ooo.
We’re an american band, ooo-ooo.
We’re an american band, ooo-ooo.


----------



## Agee

*A tribute to Mr. J,Cash*

I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because you're mine, I walk the line

I find it very, very easy to be true
I find myself alone when each day is through
Yes, I'll admit that I'm a fool for you
Because you're mine, I walk the line

As sure as night is dark and day is light
I keep you on my mind both day and night
And happiness I've known proves that it's right
Because you're mine, I walk the line

You've got a way to keep me on your side
You give me cause for love that I can't hide
For you I know I'd even try to turn the tide
Because you're mine, I walk the line

I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because you're mine, I walk the line


----------



## BuddyLee

*Probably my favorite Cash...The Man Comes Around*

And I heard, as it were, the noise of thunder: One of the four beasts saying: "Come and see." And I saw. And behold, a white horse. 



There's a man goin' 'round takin' names. An' he decides who to free and who to blame. Everybody won't be treated all the same. There'll be a golden ladder reaching down. When the man comes around. 

The hairs on your arm will stand up. At the terror in each sip and in each sup. For you partake of that last offered cup, Or disappear into the potter's ground. When the man comes around. 

Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers. One hundred million angels singin'. Multitudes are marching to the big kettle drum. Voices callin', voices cryin'. Some are born an' some are dyin'. It's Alpha's and Omega's Kingdom come. 

And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree. The virgins are all trimming their wicks. The whirlwind is in the thorn tree. It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks. 

Till Armageddon, no Shalam, no Shalom. Then the father hen will call his chickens home. The wise men will bow down before the throne. And at his feet they'll cast their golden crown. When the man comes around. 

Whoever is unjust, let him be unjust still. Whoever is righteous, let him be righteous still. Whoever is filthy, let him be filthy still. Listen to the words long written down, When the man comes around. 

Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers. One hundred million angels singin'. Multitudes are marchin' to the big kettle drum. Voices callin', voices cryin'. Some are born an' some are dyin'. It's Alpha's and Omega's Kingdom come. 

And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree. The virgins are all trimming their wicks. The whirlwind is in the thorn tree. It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks. 



In measured hundredweight and penny pound. When the man comes around. And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts, And I looked and behold: a pale horse. And his name, that sat on him, was Death. And Hell followed with him​


​http://hit-country-music-lyrics.com/johnnycashlyrics-mancomesaround.html​
You can even hear it!​


----------



## jazz lady

*puddle of mudd...*

Everything's so blurry
and everyone's so fake
and everybody's empty
and everything is so messed up
pre-occupied without you
I cannot live at all
My whole world surrounds you 
I stumble then I crawl

You could be my someone
you could be my scene
you know that i'll protect you
from all of the obscene
I wonder what you're doing
imagine where you are
there's oceans in between us
but that's not very far

Can you take it all away
can you take it all away
well ya shoved it in my face
this pain you gave to me
Can you take it all away
can you take it all away
well ya shoved it my face

Everyone is changing
there's noone left that's real
to make up your own ending
and let me know just how you feel
cause I am lost without you
I cannot live at all
my whole world surrounds you
I stumble then I crawl

You could be my someone
you could be my scene
you know that i will save you
from all of the unclean
I wonder what you're doing
I wonder where you are
There's oceans in between us
but that's not very far

[Chorus]

Nobody told me what you thought
nobody told me what to say
everyone showed you where to turn
told you when to runaway
nobody told you where to hide
nobody told you what to say
everyone showed you where to turn
showed you when to runaway

[Chorus]

This pain you gave to me

You take it all
You take it all away...
This pain you gave to me
You take it all away
This pain you gave to me
Take it all away
This pain you gave to me


----------



## jazz lady

*matchbox 20*

So scream you, out from behind the bitter ache
Heavy on the memory, you need most
Still want love, ugly, smooth and delicate
Not without affection, not alone

And instead of wishing that it would get better
Man you're seeing that you just get angrier

And it's good that I'm not angry
I just need to get over
I'm not angry, anymore

Cry when you cry, run when you run
Love when you love
Represent the ashes
That you leave behind

And instead of wishing that the road had shoulder
Man you're seeing that you're sinking over time

And it's good that I'm not angry
I just need to get over
I'm not angry
It's dragging me under
I'm not angry

I'm not angry it's never been enough
It gets inside and it tears you up
I'm not angry but I've never been above it
You see through me don't you

And it's good that I'm not angry
I just need to get over
I'm not angry
It's dragging me under
I'm not angry

And it's good that I'm not angry
I just need to get over
I'm not angry, anymore


----------



## morganj614

*Otis, from Nip/Tuck last night*

*I've been loving you too long to stop now
There were time and you want to be free
My love is growing stronger, as you become a haven to me
Oh I've been loving you a little too long
I dont wanna stop now, oh
With you my life,
Has been so wonderful
I can't stop now
There were times and your love is growing cold
My love is growing stronger as our affair [affair] grows old
I've been loving you a little too long, long,
I don't want to stop now
oh, oh, oh
I've been loving you a little bit too long
I don't wanna stop now
No, no, no
Don't make me stop now
No baby
I'm down on my knees Please, don't make me stop now
I love you, I love you,
I love you with all of my heart
And I can't stop now
Don't make me stop now
Please, please don't make me stop now
[Good god of mine]I love you
I love you, I love you, I love you
I love you, I love you
I love you in so many different ways...
I love you in so many different ways....*


----------



## morganj614

*my fave Otis*

These arms of mine
They are lonely
Lonely and feeling blue
These arms of mine
They are yearning
Yearning from wanting you

And if you
Would let them
Hold you Oh how grateful I will be

These arms of mine
They are burning
Burning from wanting you
These arms of mine
They are wanting
Wanting to hold you

And if you
Would let them hold you
Ohh how grateful I will be

Come on, come on baby
Just be my little woman [yeah]
Just be my lover I need somdbody,
[Somebody] To treat me right
[Ohh] I need your warm loving arms to hold me tight
And I need you tender lips too
Hold me, hold me


----------



## Agee

Hello, everyone, this is your action news reporter with all the news
that is news across the nation, on the scene at the supermarket. There
seems to have been some disturbance here. Pardon me, sir, did you see
what happened?

(Witness):
Yeah, I did. I's standin' overe there by the tomaters, and here he
come, running through the pole beans, through the fruits and vegetables,
nekkid as a jay bird. And I hollered over t' Ethel, I said, "Don't
look, Ethel!" But it's too late, she'd already been incensed.

(Chorus)
Here he comes, look at that, look at that
There he goes, look at that, look at that
And he ain't wearin' no clothes

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak
Look at that, look at that
Fastest thing on two feet
Look at that, look at that
He's just as proud as he can be
Of his anatomy
He goin' give us a peek

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak
Look at that, look at that
He likes to show off his physique
Look at that, look at that
If there's an audience to be found
He'll be streakin' around
Invitin' public critique

(Reporter):
This is your action news reporter once again, and we're here at the gas
station. Pardon me, sir, did you see what happened?

(Witness):
Yeah, I did. I's just in here gettin my car checked, he just appeared
out of the traffic. Come streakin' around the grease rack there, didn't
have nothin' on but a smile. I looked in there, and Ethel was gettin'
her a cold drink. I hollered, "Don't look, Ethel!" But it was too
late. She'd already been mooned. Flashed her right there in front of
the shock absorbers.

(Chorus)
He ain't crude, look at that, look at that
He ain't lewd, look at that, look at that
He's just in the mood to run in the nude

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak
Look at that, look at that
He likes to turn the other cheek
Look at that, look at that
He's always makin' the news
Wearin' just his tennis shoes
Guess you could call him unique

(Reporter):
Once again, your action news reporter in the booth at the gym, covering
the disturbance at the basketball playoff. Pardon me, sir, did you see
what happened?

(Witness):
Yeah, I did. Half time, I's just goin' down thar to get Ethel a snow
cone. And here he come, right out of the cheap seats, dribbling, right
down the middle of the court. Didn't have on nothing but his PF's.
Made a hook shot and got out through the concessions stand. I hollered up
at Ethel, I said, "Don't look, Ethel!" But it was too late. She'd
already got a free shot. Grandstandin', right there in front of the
home team.

(Chorus) (Witness):
Oh, yes, they call him the Streak Here he comes again.
Look at that, look at that Who's that with him?
The fastest thing on two feet Ethel? Is that you, Ethel?
Look at that, look at that What do you think you're
He's just as proud as he can be doin'? You git your
Of his anatomy clothes on!
He's gonna give us a peek

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak Ethel! Where you goin'?
Look at that, look at that Ethel, you shameless
He likes to show off his physique hussy! Say it isn't so,
Look at that, look at that Ethel! Ethelllllll!!!
If there's an audience to be found
He'll be streakin' around
Invitin' public critique


----------



## Agee

Let me tell you 'bout Ahab The Arab
The sheik of the burning sand
He had emeralds and rubies just dripping off o' him
And a ring on every finger of his hands 

He wore a big ole turban wrapped around his head
And a scimitar by his side
And every evening about midnight
He'd jump on his camel named Clyde...and ride 

Silently through the night to the sultan's tent where he would secretly meet up 
with Fatima of the Seven Veils, swingingest grade 'A' number one US choice dancer 
in the Sultan's whole harem, 'cause, heh, him and her had a thing going. You know, 
and they'd been carrying on for some time now behind the Sultan's back and you 
could hear him talk to his camel as he rode out across the dunes, his voice would 
cut through the still night desert air and he'd say (Arabian speech) which is Arabic 
for, 'Stop, Clyde!' and Clyde would say, (Camel voice). Which is camel for, 'What 
the heck did he say anyway?' Well...

He brought that camel to a screeching halt
At the rear of Fatima's tent jumped off Clyde
Snuck around the corner and into the tent he went
There he saw Fatima laying on a Zebra skin rug
Wearing rings on her fingers and bells on her toes
And a bone in her nose...Ho, ho

There she was friends lying there in all her radiant beauty. Eating on a raisin, 
grape, apricot, pomegranate, bowl of chitterlings, two bananas, three Hershey bars, 
sipping on a 'RC' Co-Cola listening to her transistor, watching the Grand Ole Opry 
on the tube reading the Mad magazine while she sung, 'Does your chewing gum lose 
it's flavor?' and Ahab walked up to her and he said, (Arabian speech) which is Arabic 
for, 'Let's twist again like we did last summer, baby.' You know what I mean! Whew! 
She looked up at him from off the rug, give him one of the sly looks, she said, 
'Crazy baby'. 'Round and around and around and around...

And that's the story 'bout Ahab the Arab
The sheik of the burnin' sand
Ahab the Arab
The swinging sheik of the burnin' sand


----------



## Agee

Jesus loves the little children
All the children of the world
Red and yellow, black and white
They are precious in his sight
Jesus loves the little children of the world

Chorus
Everything is beautiful in its own way
Like a starry summer night or a snow covered winter's day
Everybody's beautiful in their own way
Under God's heaven the world's gonna find a way

There is none so blind as he who will not see
We must not close our minds we must let our thoughts be free
For every hour that passes by, you know the world gets a little bit older
It's time to realize that beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder 

Chorus

We shouldn't care about the length of his hair or the color of his skin
Don't worry about what shows from without but the love that lives within
We gonna get it all together now and everything gonna work out fine
Just take a little time to look on the good side my friend
And straighten it out in your mind


----------



## jazz lady

*song always reminds me of Thanksgiving...*

How come you're always such a fussy young man
Don't want no Captain Crunch, don't want no Raison Bran
Well, don't you know that other kids are starving in Japan
So eat it, just eat it

Don't want to argue, I don't want to debate
Don't want to hear about what kind of food you hate
You won't get no dessert 'till you clean off your plate
So eat it

Don't you tell me you're full
Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it
Get yourself an egg and beat it
Have some more chicken, have some more pie
It doesn't matter if it's boiled or fried
Just eat it, eat it, just eat it, eat it
Just eat it, eat it, just eat it, eat it, ooh

Your table manners are some cryin' shame
You're playin' with your food, this ain't some kind of game
Now, if you starve to death, you'll just have yourself to blame
So eat it, just eat it

You better listen, better do what you're told
You haven't even touched your tuna casserole
You better chow down or it's gonna get cold
So eat it

I don't care if you're full
Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it
Open up your mouth and feed it
Have some more yogurt, have some more spam
It doesn't matter it it's fresh or canned
Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it
Don't you make me repeat it
Have a banana, have a whole bunch
It doesn't matter what you had for lunch
Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it
Eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it

Eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it
If it's gettin' cold, reheat it
Have a big dinner, have a light snack
If you don't like it, you can't send it back
Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it
Get yourself an egg and beat it (oh lord)
Have some more chicken, have some more pie
It doesn't matter if it's boiled or fried
Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it
Don't you make me repeat it (oh no)
Have a banana, have a whole bunch
It doesn't matter what you had for lunch
Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it


  I love Weird Al...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> How come you're always such a fussy young man
> Don't want no Captain Crunch, don't want no Raison Bran
> Well, don't you know that other kids are starving in Japan
> So eat it, just eat it
> 
> 
> 
> I love Weird Al...


----------



## Agee

I remember when Mary Lou said
'You wanna walk me home from school'
And I said, 'Yes, I do'
She said, 'I don't have to go right home
And I'm the kind that likes to be alone
As long as you would'
I said, 'Me, too'

And so we took a stroll
Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
And she said, 'Do what you want to do'
I got silly and I found a frog
In the water by a hollow log
And I shook it at her
And I said 'This frog's for you'
She said...

Chorus:
'I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you'

Well, I think of that girl from time to time
I call her up when I got a dime
I say, "Hello, baby'
She says, 'Ain't you cool'
I say, 'Do you remember when?
And would you like to get together again?'
She says, 'I'll see you after school'

I was shy and so for a while
Most of my love was touch and smile
Til she said, 'Come on over here'
I was nervous as you might guess
Still looking for somethin' to slip down her dress
And she said, 'Let's make it perfectly clear'
She said...


----------



## Agee

*Y'all come back now, ya hear...*

The name of this song is 'The Wildwood Flower'Now 'The Wildwood Flower' is an old country classicIt gained a whole new popularityThe song isn't any more popular But the flower is doin' real good



The wildwood flower grew wild on the farmAnd we never knowed what it was calledSome said it was a flower and some said it was weedI didn't gave it much thought...One day I was out there talking to my brotherReached down for a weed to chew onThings got fuzzy and things got blurryAnd then everything was goneI Didn't know what happenedBut I knew it beat the hell out of sniffin' burlap



I come to and my brother was thereAnd he said, 'What's wrong with your eyes?'I said, 'I don't know, I was chewing on a weed'He said, 'Let me give it a try'We spent the rest of that day and most of that nightTrying to find my brother, BillCaught up with him 'bout six o'clock the next mornin'Naked, swinging on the windmillHe said he flew up thereI had to fly up and get him downHe was about half crazy...



The very next day we picked a bunch of them weeds And put 'em in the sun to dryThen we mashed 'em up and we cleaned 'em allAnd put 'em in the corncob pipeSmokin' them wildwood flowers got to be a habitWe didn't see no harmWe thought it was kind of handyTake a trip and never leave the farm



A big ol' puff on the wildwood weedNext thing you know we's just wandering behind the little animals All good things gotta come to an endAnd it's the same with the wildwood weedOne day this feller from Washington come byAnd he spied us and he turned white as a sheet And he dug and he burnedAnd he burned and he dug And he killed all our cute little weedsThen he drove awayWe just smiled and waved...Sittin' there on that sack of seeds



Y'all come back now, ya hear?

</PRE>


----------



## Agee

From the bad lands came the killer
He lived by the knife and the gun
He'd cut you just for standing
And shoot ya if ya tried to run
He was big as a tree and did as he pleased
And everything he did was bad
And they said if you was to kill him
It'd only make him mad

From the good lands came the cowgirl
Patti was her name
She was hot on the trail of that killer
On a moped she called Flame
Coz the killer had killed her daddy
For spittin' in the road
You only had to kill her daddy once
To get that girl P.O.'d

Chorus:
Yippie eye eh Cow Patti
Yippie eye eh Cow Patti
She rode into town to find the man that killed her daddy
Yippie eye eh Cow Patti

The killer hit town at daybreak
Ate the door of the local saloon
He started to drink you could tell
He was thinking there'll be a showdown soon
Patti hit town in a cloud of dust
Ol' Flame was buzzin' like a saw
And the whole town got quiet as a church
When the killer stepped out for the draw
Forty shots rang out
Forty people fell
Patti and the killer missed each other
But they shot that town to hell

Chorus

The killer took a step towards Patti
Said it's time I gunned you down
But he slipped in something that was layin' in the street
And was shot before he hit the ground
Yes, the killer slipped and it cost him his life
And Patti said as she roared out of town
You gotta watch your step
When you know the chips are down


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> And so we took a stroll
> Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
> And she said, 'Do what you want to do'
> I got silly and I found a frog
> In the water by a hollow log
> And I shook it at her
> And I said 'This frog's for you'
> She said...
> 
> Chorus:
> 'I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you'



  I love Jim Stafford too.  Frogs, yes - spiders and snakes, no.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Yippie eye eh Cow Patti
> Yippie eye eh Cow Patti
> She rode into town to find the man that killed her daddy
> Yippie eye eh Cow Patti



  Okay, that is one I've never heard before.


----------



## jazz lady

*must be the day for weird songs...*

We got owners, favorite drivers, 
Boy, that Tony Stewart's a whiner. 
An' we got rookies, advertisers, 
Like, let's say: Havoline, Target, Sharpie, Caterpiller, NEXTEL, 
Mountain Dew, DuPont, Lowes, Home Depot, Kodak, 
M&Ms, UPS, Tide, Alltel, Gillette, Kelloggs, Viagra, Dewalt and, uh, Budweiser. 
But the trophy girls still have my favorite parts. 
Vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, I love NASCAR. 

We got cautions, we got pitstops, 
You can't hear a dang thing once the flag drops. 
An' poor Kyle Petty, an' swervin' Marlin, ha ha, 
Are gonna find it tough to beat Mark Martin. 
'Cause that Viagra car is always driven hard. 
Vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, I love NASCAR. 

I love NASCAR, it's my kind of race. 
Just watchin' Jeff Gordon fly up a wall, 
Puts a smile on Dale junior's face. 
No caviar. It's beer an Mopar. 
Vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, I love NASCAR. 

I like short tracks, you'll see more wrecks, 
An' about a million screamin' rednecks. 
An' ol' Jeff Burton, ha, an' poor Mike Skinner, 
Well, they've done forgot what it's like to be a winner. 
An' Ken Schrader still ain't sure who his sponsors are. 
Vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, I love NASCAR. 

**"Hey, that was a close one up there fellas. 
**"But I got into one end. 
**"I might pull over right up here next pitstop, 
"I want you to get two right front tires. 
"I need a wedge on the left side to keep this windshield playin' on the gas. 
"An' you don't care, hand me a pair of underwear, I have messed all in my drawers." 

I like football. (I like football.) 
I like my wrestlin'. 
I like a good game of air hockey, 
I like some pinball now an' then. 
How about you, Toby? 

I love NASCAR, it's my kind of race. 
Just to see Big E back on the track, 
Would put a smile on every face. 
No-one drove a car quite like Earnhardt. 
Vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom, I love NASCAR. 

Vroom, vroom, vroom: Gentlemen, start your engines: 
I love NASCAR.


----------



## jazz lady

*A little Weird Al for Sharon...*

"I Want A New Duck"

Woh oh

I want a new duck
One that won't try to bite
One that won't chew a hole in my socks
One that won't quack all night

I want a new duck
One with big webbed feet
One that knows how to wash my car
And keep his room real neat

One that won't raid the ice box
One that'll stay in shape
One that's never gonna try to migrate or escape
Or I'll tie him up with duck tape

I want a new duck
A mallard I think
One that won't make a mess of my house
Or build a nest in the bathroom sink

I want a new duck
One that won't steal my beer
One that won't stick his bill in my mail
One that knows the duck stops here

One that won't drive me crazy waddling all around
One who'll teach me how to swim and help me not to drown
And show me how to get down
How to get down baby

Get it?
*****
*****
*** ****
****
*** ***

I want a new duck
Not a swan or a goose
Just a drake I can dress real cute
Think I'm gonna name him Bruce

I want a new duck
Not a quail or an owl
One that won't molt to much
One that won't smell too fowl

One that won't beg for breadcrumbs
Hangin' around all day
He'd better mind his manners
Better do just what I say
Or he's gonna be duck pate, duck pate, yah, yah
*

*****
***** (*** ** **)
****
*******
[lots of quacking sounds]


----------



## jazz lady

*for all the Thanksgiving leftovers...*

"Livin' In The Fridge"

There's something weird in the fridge today
I don't know what it is
Food I can't recognize
My roommate won't throw a thing away
I guess it's probably his
It looks like it's alive...

And livin' in the fridge... livin' in the fridge
Livin' in the fridge... livin' in the fridge

There's something gross in the fridge today
It's green and growin' hair
It's been there since July
If you can name the object
In that baggie over there
Then mister, you're a better man than I

It's livin' in the fridge
You can't stop (dysentary) the mold from growin' (dysentary) 
Livin' in the fridge
Can't tell what (dysentary) it is at all (dysentary)
Livin' in the fridge
You can't stop (dysentary) the mold from growin' (dysentary) 
Livin' in the fridge

Tell me, do you think it should be carbon dated
Fumigated or cremated and buried at sea?
You try to save a little bit of you're home cookin'
Couple weeks later, got a scary-lookin' specimen
It always happens my friend
Again & again & again & again

Somethin' stinks in the fridge today
And it's been rottin' there all week
It could be liver cake or wooly mammoth steak
Well, maybe I should another peek...

Livin' in the fridge
You can't stop (dysentary) the mold from growin' (dysentary) 
Livin' in the fridge
Can't tell what (dysentary) it is at all (dysentary)
Livin' in the fridge
You can't stop (dysentary) the mold from growin' (dysentary) 
Livin' in the fridge
Livin' in the fridge
Don't know what it is, don't know what it is
Livin' in the fridge
Don't know what it is, don't know what it is
Livin' in the fridge
Don't know what it is at all
Livin' in the fridge, yeah
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## tomchamp

*Lol*

Oh-oh-oh-oh

I was there to match my intellect on national tv
Against a plumber, oh, and an architect, both with a phd
I was tense, I was nervous, I guess it just wasn’t my night
Art fleming gave the answers
Oh, but I couldn’t get the questions right, -ight, -ight

I lost on jeopardy, baby (oooh)
I lost on jeopardy, baby (oooh)

Well, I knew I was in trouble now
My hope of winning sank
Oh, ’cause I got the daily double now
And then my mind went blank
I took potpourri for one hundred
And then my head started to spin
Well, I’m givin’ up don pardo
Just tell me now what I didn’t win, yeah, yeah

I lost on jeopardy, baby (oooh)
I lost on jeopardy, baby (oooh)

That’s right, al--you lost. and let me tell you what you didn’t win: a twenty colume set of the encyclopedia international, a case of turtle wax, and a yeard’s supply of rice-a-roni, the san fra
O treat. but that’s not all. you also made yourself look like a jerk in front of millions of people. you brought shame and disgrace to your family name for generations to come. you don’t get to
Back tomorrow. you don’t even get a lousy copy of our home game. you’re a complete loser!

Don’t know what I was thinkin’ of
I guess I just wasn’t too bright
Well, I sure hope I do better
Next weekend on the price is right, -ight, -ight

I lost on jeopardy, baby (oooh)
I lost on jeopardy, baby (oooh)
I lost on jeopardy, baby


----------



## jazz lady

*Just for Morgie...*

Gump sat alone on a bench in the park
"My name is Forrest," he'd casually remark
Waitin' for the bus with his hands in his pockets
He just kept sayin' life is like a box of chocolates

He's Gump, He's Gump
What's in his head?
He's Gump, He's Gump, He's Gump
Is he in-bred?

Gump was a big celebrity
He told JFK that he really had to pee
He never feels too dumb because
His mom always told him stupid is as stupid does

He's Gump, He's Gump
He's kinda square
He's Gump, He's Gump, He's Gump
What's with that hair?

Run... run... run, run, now Forrest
Run... run... run like the wind now
Run... run... run, run, now Forrest
Run... stop!

His buddy Bubba was a shrimp-lovin' man
His friend with no legs he called Lieutenant Dan
His girlfriend Jenny was kind of a slut
He went to the White House, showed LBJ his butt

He's Gump, He's Gump
He's not too bright
He's Gump, He's Gump, He's Gump
But he's alright

Is this Gump out of his head?
I think so
Is this Gump really brain dead?
I think so
Did this Gump make lots of bread?
I think so
And that's all I have to say about that


----------



## NikkoBlues

Dedicated to Mig. <img src="http://www.kolobok.wrg.ru/smiles/light_skin/friends.gif">



> *Not Bad For A Bartender*
> Gretchen Wilson
> 
> I stood behind that bar til' closing time
> I served cold beer, warm whiskey and rot-gut wine
> Now I'm up here on the stage
> everybody knows my name
> and I can't believe how long they wait in my autograph line
> 
> Chorus:
> Not bad for a bartender
> or an eighth grade education
> Pretty good for a back woods girl, who had to make it on her own
> I'm on the stools out in bar these days buying everyone a round
> Ain't it funny how the tables turned
> Not bad for a bartender
> 
> Swinging doors and cleaning floors is all I'd ever known
> Then out of nowhere somehow I found my yellow brick road
> So when you're broke and paying dues,
> look at me I'm living proof
> And if there's hope for me,
> I know there's hope for you
> 
> Repeat Chorus
> 
> I'm on the stools out in bar these days buying everyone a round
> Ain't it funny how the tables turned
> Not bad for a bartender
> 
> Ain't it funny how the tables turned
> Not bad for a bartender


<img src="http://www.kolobok.wrg.ru/smiles/standart/drinks.gif">​


----------



## jazz lady

*War - Edwin Starr...*

Yes, a one hit wonder...  

War! - huh- yeah- 
                        What is it good for? 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Uh-huh 
                        War! – huh – yeah- 
                        What is it good for? 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Say it again y’all 

                        War! – huh – good God 
                        What is it good for? 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Listen to me… 

                        Ohhh… War! I despise 
                        Because it means destruction’ 
                        Of innocent lives 

                        War means tears 
                        to thousands of mothers eyes 
                        When their sons go to fight 
                        and lose their lives 

                        I said - War! Huh – Good God y’all 
                        What is it good for? 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Say it again 

                        War! Whoa, Lord 
                        What is it good for 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Listen to me… 

                        War! It ain’t nothing but a heartbreaker 
                        War! Friend only to the undertaker 
                        War! It’s an enemy to all mankind 
                        The thought of war blows my mind 

                        War has caused unrest in the younger generation 
                        Induction then destruction- 
                        Who wants to die? 

                        Ohhh… War – Good God Y’all 
                        What is it good for? 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Say it, Say it, Say it 

                        War! Uh-huh – Yeah - Huh! 
                        What is it good for? 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Listen to me… 

                        War! It ain’t nothing but a heartbreaker 
                        War! It’s got one friend, that’s the undertaker 
                        War has shattered many a young mans dreams 
                        Made him disabled bitter and mean 
                        Life is much to precious to spend fighting wars these days 
                        War can’t give life, it can only take it away 

                        War! Huh – Good God y’all 
                        What is it good for? 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Say it again 

                        War! Whoa, Lord 
                        What is it good for 
                        Absolutely nothing 
                        Listen to me… 

                        War! It ain’t nothing but a heartbreaker 
                        War! Friend only to the undertaker 
                        Peace Love and Understanding; 
                        tell me, is there no place for them today? 
                        They say we must fight to keep our freedom 
                        But Lord knows there’s got to be a better way 

                        War! Huh – Good God y’all 
                        What is it good for? 
                        You tell me 
                        Say it, Say it, Say it 


                        War! Huh – Good God y’all 
                        What is it good for? 
                        Stand up and shout it. 
                        Nothing! 
​


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, a one hit wonder...
> 
> 
> 
> War! - huh- yeah-
> ​



Thanks Jazz, and for the "Red Dragon" info  ​


----------



## Agee

We were born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties

My mother cried
When president Kennedy died
She said it was the communists
But I knew better

Would they drop the bomb on us
While we made love on the beach
We were the class they couldn't teach
'Cos we knew better

We were born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties

They screamed
When the Beatles sang
And they laughed when the King fell down the stars
Oh they should've known better

Oh we hated our Aunt
Then we messed in our pants
Then we lost our faith and prayed to the TV
Oh we should've known better

We were born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties
Born
Born in the fifties

We freeze like statues on the pages of history
Living was never like this when we took all those G.C.E.'s
Oh you opened the door for us
And then you turned to dust

You don't understand us
So don't reprimand us
We're taking the future
We don't need no teacher


----------



## Agee

*Dusty Springfield*

The look of love is in your eyes
The look your heart can't disguise
The look of love is saying so much more
Than just words could ever say
And what my heart has heard
Well, it takes my breath away

I can hardly wait to hold you
Feel my arms around you
How long I have waited
Waited just to love you
Now that I have found you.

You've got the look of love
It's on your face
A look that time can't erase
Be mine tonight
Let this be just the start
Of so many nights like this
Let's take a lover's vow
and then seal it with a kiss

I can hardly wait to hold you
Feel my arms around you
How long I have waited
Waited just to love you
Now that I have found you
Don't ever go

I can hardly wait to hold you
Feel my arms around you
How long I have waited
Waited just to love you
Now that I have found you
Don't ever go
Don't ever go
I love you so


----------



## Agee

*Chasey & DD*

Going to the chapel
And we're gonna get married
Going to the chapel
And we're gonna get married

Gee I really love you
And we're gonna get married
Going to the chapel of love

Spring is here (ooo-ooo-ooo)
The sky is blue (sky is blue)
Birds all sing (oh the birds all sing)
Like they do (yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah)
Today's the day (wah-hooo-oooo)
We'll say "I do" (ooo-oooo)
And we'll never be lonely anymore

Because we're
Going to the chapel
And we're gonna get married
Going to the chapel
And we're gonna get married

Gee I really love you
And we're gonna get married
Going to the chapel of love

Bells will ring (ri-ii-iing) (bells will ring)
The sun will shine (hey hey hey yeah) (the sun will shine)
I'll be hers (yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah) (I'll be hers)
And she'll be mine (oh oh oh oh oh oh oh) (and she'll be mine)
We'll love until (we'll love until) (hey hey hey) (we'll love until)
The end of time (ooo hooo) (the end of time)
And we'll never be lonely anymore

Because we're
Going to the chapel
And we're gonna get married
Going (goin') to the chapel
And we're gonna get married


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Thanks Jazz, and for the "Red Dragon" info
> [/left]



  I told you I remembered "Red Dragon" from long ago.  I just couldn't remember all the info on it.


----------



## jazz lady

*van halen...*

Contact is all that it takes
To change your life, to lose your place in time
Contact. Asleep or awake
Coming around you may wake up to find 
(Ooo-ooo-ooo)
Questions deep within your eyes
(Ooo-ooo-ooo)
Now more than ever, you realize
(Ooo-ooo) 

And then you sense a change
Nothin’ feels the same
All your dreams are strange
Love comes walkin’ in
Some kind of alien
Waits for the opening
Simply pulls a string 

Another world, some other time
You lay your sanity on the line
Familiar faces, familiar sights
Reach back, remember with all your might 

(Ooo-ooo-ooo)
Ooh, and there she stands in a silken gown
(Ooo-ooo-ooo)
Silver lights shinin’ down
(Ooo-ooo) 

And then you sense a change
Nothin’ feels the same
All your dreams are strange
Love comes walkin’ in
Some kind of alien
Waits for the opening
Simply pulls a string
Love comes walkin’ in 

Oh, sleep and dream; that’s all I crave
I travel far across the milky way
To my master I become a slave
‘Til we meet again some other day 

(Ooo-ooo-ooo)
Where silence speaks as loud as war
(Ooo-ooo-ooo)
Earth returns to what it was before
(Ooo-ooo) 

And then you sense a change
Nothin’ feels the same
All your dreams are strange
Love comes walkin’ in
Some kind of alien
Waits for the opening
Simply pulls a string
Love comes walkin’ in

Love comes walkin’ in
Baby, pull the string
Love comes walkin’ in
Love comes walkin’ in, yeah!
Huh-uh! Ye-ah, oh-oh oh


----------



## Vixen

DEF LEPPARD 

 Huh!
I'm outa luck, outa love
Gotta photograph, picture of
Passion killer, you're too much
You're the only one I wanna touch
I see your face every time I dream
On every page, every magazine
So wild so free so far from me
You're all I want, my fantasy

Oh, look what you've done to this rock 'n' roll clown
Oh Oh, look what you've done

Photograph - I don't want your
Photograph - I don't need your
Photograph - All I've got is a photograph
But it's not enough

I'd be your lover, if you were there
Put your hurt on me, if you dare
Such a woman, you got style
You make every man feel like a child
You got some kinda hold on me
You're all wrapped up in mystery
So wild so free so far from me
You're all I want, my fantasy

Oh, Look what you've done to this rock'n'roll clown
Oh Oh, Look what you've done


----------



## sunflower

Vixen


----------



## Vixen

"Headstrong"

Circling your, circling your, circling your head,
Contemplating everything you ever said
Now I see the truth, I got doubt
A different motive in your eyes and now I’m out
See you later
I see your fantasy, You want to make it a reality paved in gold
See inside, Inside of our heads (yeah)
Well now that’s over
I see your motives inside, decisions to hide

[Chorus:]
Back off I’ll take you on
Headstrong to take on anyone
I know that you are wrong
Headstrong we’re Headstrong
Back off I’ll take you on
Headstrong to take on anyone
I know that you are wrong and this is not where you belong
I can’t give everything away
I won’t give everything away

[Verse 2:]
Conclusions manifest, your first impressions got to be your very best
I see you’re full of $#!T, and that’s alright
That’s how you play, I guess you’ll get through every night
Well now that’s over
I see your fantasy, you want to make it a reality paved in gold
See inside, inside of our heads (yeah) Well now that’s over
I see your motives inside, decisions to hide

[Chorus]

[Verse 3:]
I know, I know all about [x3]
I know, I know all about your motives inside, and your decision to hide


*Does Trapt have any other good song out there?  *


----------



## jazz lady

Love, like a road that never ends
How it leads me back again
To heartache
I'll never understand
Darling, I put my heart upon the shelf
'Til the moment was right
And I tell myself...

Next time I fall in love
I'll know better what to do
Next time I fall in love
Ooh, ooh, ooh
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love
It will be with you

Oh, now, as I look into your eyes
Well, I wonder if it's wise
To hold you like I've wanted to before
Tonight
Ooh, I was thinking that you might
Be the one who breathes life
Into this heart of mine

Next time I fall in love
I'll know better what to do
Next time I fall in love
Ooh, ooh, ooh
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love
It will be with you

Next time, I'm gonna follow through
And if it drives me crazy
I will know better why
The next time I try

Next time I fall in love
I'll know better what to do
Next time I fall in love
Ooh, ooh, ooh
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love
It will be with you

Next time I fall in love
Oh, whoa, oh
Next time I fall in love
Ooh, ooh, ooh
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love
It will be with you


----------



## morganj614

She'll only come out at night
The lean and hungry type
Nothing is new, I've seen her here before
Watching and waiting
Ooh, she's sittin' with you but her eyes are on the door

So many have paid to see
What you think you're gettin' for free
The woman is wild, a she-cat tamed by the purr of a Jaguar
Money's the matter
If you're in it for love, you ain't gonna get too far

(Oh-oh, here she comes) Watch out boy she'll chew you up
(Oh-oh, here she comes) She's a maneater
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Watch out boy she'll chew you up
(Oh-oh, here she comes) She's a maneater

I wouldn't if I were you
I know what she can do
She's deadly man, she could really rip your world apart
Mind over matter
Ooh, the beauty is there but a beast is in the heart

(Oh-oh, here she comes) Watch out boy she'll chew you up
(Oh-oh, here she comes) She's a maneater
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Watch out boy she'll chew you up
(Oh-oh, here she comes) She's a maneater

Ooh,
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Here she comes, Watch out boy she'll chew you up
(Whoa-oh, here she comes. Watch out) She's a maneater
(Oh-oh, here she comes. She's a maneater) Ooh, she'll chew you up
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Here she comes, she's a maneater
(Oh-oh, here she comes. Watch out) She'll only come out at night, ooh
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Here she comes, she's a maneater
(Oh-oh, here she comes. She's a maneater) The woman is wild, woo
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Here she comes. Watch out boy, watch out boy
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Oh, watch out, watch out, watch out, watch out
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Yeah, yeah, she's a maneater
(Oh-oh, here she comes. She's a maneater) She's watching and waiting, ooh
(Oh-oh, here she comes) Oh, she's a maneater


----------



## morganj614

*more Hall and Oates*

What I want, you've got
But it might be hard to handle
Like the flame that burns the candle
The candle feeds the flame yeah yeah
What I got -- full stock of thoughts and dreams that scatter
And you pull them all together
And how I can't explain oh yeah
Well well you (ooh ooh ooh ooh) you make my dreams come true (you you) you
(you you)
Well well well you (ooh ooh ooh ooh) oh yeah you make my dreams come true
(ooh oooh ooh ooh) hell yeah

On a night when bad dreams become a screamer
When they're messin' with a dreamer
I can laugh it in the face
Twist and shout my way out
And wrap yourself around me
'Cause I ain't the way you found me
And I'll never be the same oh yeah
Well 'cause You (ooh ooh ooh ooh) hmmm hmm you make my dreams come true (you
you you you) oh yeah
Well well well you (ooh ooh ooh ooh) ooh you make my dreams come true (you
you you you) oh yeah
Listen to this

I'm down on my daydream
All that sleepwalk should be over by now
I know
Well you hell yeah you make my dreams come true (you you you you) oh yeah
(you you)
I've been waiting for waiting for you girl (ooh ooh ooh ooh)
Oh yeah you make my dreams come true (you you you you)
Me you me and you
I've been waiting for waiting for you girl (ooh ooh ooh ooh) all my life
You make my dreams come true (you you) whoa (you you)
Whoa whoa I've been waiting for waiting for waiting for waiting for waiting
for waiting for waiting for
(You make my dreams) ooh ooh ooh ooh
I've been waiting for you girl (you you you you)
(You make my dream you you you you


----------



## morganj614

This is my life
Its not what it was before
All these feelings Ive shared
And these are my dreams
That Id never lived before

Somebody shake me
Cause I
I must be sleeping

Now that we're here
So Far Away
All the struggle
We thought was in vain
All in the mistakes
One life contained
They all finally start to go away
Now that we're here, So Far Away
And I feel like I can face the day
I can forgive
Im not ashamed
To be the person that I am today

These are my words
That Ive never said before
I think Im doing okay
And this is the smile
That Ive never shown before

Somebody shake me
Cause I
I must be sleeping

Now that we're here
So Far Away
All the struggle
We thought was in vain
All in the mistakes
One life contained
They all finally start to go away
Now that we're here, So Far Away
And I feel like I can face the day
I can forgive
Im not ashamed
To be the person that I am today

Im so afraid of waking
Please don't shake me
Afraid of waking
Please don't shake me

Now that we're here
So Far Away
All the struggle
We thought was in vain
All in the mistakes
One life contained
They all finally start to go away
Now that we're here, So Far Away
And I feel like I can face the day
I can forgive
Im not ashamed
To be the person that I am today


----------



## morganj614

Well i want you to notice
to notice when i'm not around
and i know that your eyes see straight through me
and speak to me without a sound

[chorus]

i want to hold you
protect you from all of the things that this liife has in store for you
i'll always love you
the way that a father should love his daughter

when i walked out this morning
i cried as i walked to the door
i cried about how long i'd be away for
i cried about leaving you all alone

[chorus]

sweet zoe jane [x2]

so i wanted to say this
cuz i wouldn't know where to begin
to explain to you what i have been through
to explain where your daddy has been

[chorus]

sweet zoe jane [x2]


----------



## morganj614

*Aaron Lewis and Staind*

And it's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
And it's been awhile
Since I first saw you
And it's been awhile
Since I could stand on my own two feet again
And it's been awhile
Since I could call you

And everything I can't remember
As ####ed up as it all may seem
The consequences that I've rendered
I've stretched myself beyond my means

And it's been awhile
Since I can say that I wasn't addicted
And it's been awhile
Since I can say I love myself as well
And it's been awhile
Since I've gone and ####ed things up just like I always do
And it's been awhile
But all that #### seems to disappear when I'm with you

And everything I can't remember
As ####ed up as it all may seem
The consequences that I've rendered
I've gone and ####ed things up again

Why must I feel this way?
Just make this go away
Just one more peaceful day!

And it's been awhile
Since I could look at myself straight
And it's been awhile
Since I said I'm sorry
And it's been awhile
Since I've seen the way the candles light your face
And it's been awhile
But I can still remember just the way you taste

And everything I can't remember
As ####ed up as it all may seem to be I know it's me
I cannot blame this on my father
He did the best he could for me

And it's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
And it's been awhile
Since I said I'm sorry


----------



## meangirl

morganj614 said:
			
		

> This is my life
> Its not what it was before
> All these feelings Ive shared
> And these are my dreams
> That Id never lived before
> 
> Somebody shake me
> Cause I
> I must be sleeping
> 
> Now that we're here
> So Far Away
> All the struggle
> We thought was in vain
> All in the mistakes
> One life contained
> They all finally start to go away
> Now that we're here, So Far Away
> And I feel like I can face the day
> I can forgive
> Im not ashamed
> To be the person that I am today
> 
> These are my words
> That Ive never said before
> I think Im doing okay
> And this is the smile
> That Ive never shown before
> 
> Somebody shake me
> Cause I
> I must be sleeping
> 
> Now that we're here
> So Far Away
> All the struggle
> We thought was in vain
> All in the mistakes
> One life contained
> They all finally start to go away
> Now that we're here, So Far Away
> And I feel like I can face the day
> I can forgive
> Im not ashamed
> To be the person that I am today
> 
> Im so afraid of waking
> Please don't shake me
> Afraid of waking
> Please don't shake me
> 
> Now that we're here
> So Far Away
> All the struggle
> We thought was in vain
> All in the mistakes
> One life contained
> They all finally start to go away
> Now that we're here, So Far Away
> And I feel like I can face the day
> I can forgive
> Im not ashamed
> To be the person that I am today



Excellent songs this morning Morgan.  I like this one and the other Staind one especially.     (The video for this one, I love!)


----------



## Vixen

meangirl said:
			
		

> Excellent songs this morning Morgan.  I like this one and the other Staind one especially.     (The video for this one, I love!)




 

Kelly Clarkson - You Found Me

Is this a dream?
If it is
Please don't wake me from this high
I've become comfortably numb
Until you opened up my eyes
To what it's like
When everything's right
I can't believe

You found me
When no one else was lookin'
How did you know just where I would be?
Yeah, you broke through
All of my confusion
The ups and the downs
And you still didn't leave
I guess that you saw what nobody could see
You found me
You found me

So, here we are
That's pretty far
When you think of where we've been
No going back
I'm fading out
All that has faded me within
You're by my side
Now everything's fine
I can't believe

You found me
When no one else was lookin'
How did you know just where I would be?
Yeah, you broke through
All of my confusion
The ups and the downs
And you still didn't leave
I guess that you saw what nobody could see
You found me
You found me

And I was hiding
'Til you came along
And showed me where I belong
You found me
You found me
When no one else was lookin'
How did you know?
How did you know?

You found me
When no one else was lookin'
How did you know just where I would be?
Yeah, you broke through
All of my confusion
The ups and the downs
And you still didn't leave
I guess that you saw what nobody could see
You found me

(You found me)
(When no one else was lookin')
You found me
(How did you know just where I would be?)
You broke through
All of my confusion
The ups and the downs
And you still didn't leave
I guess that you saw what nobody could see
The good and the bad
And the things in between
You found me
You found me


----------



## morganj614

meangirl said:
			
		

> Excellent songs this morning Morgan.  I like this one and the other Staind one especially.     (The video for this one, I love!)



Thanks, music is my escape and I'm going to need alot of it for the next few super busy weeks.


----------



## slotted

I came across this the other day and downloaded for my IPOD nano. It brought back memories of when my parents used to  listen to it.


Eddie Rabbit "I love a rainy night"
Well, I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well, I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
Taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadow

Showers washed
All my cares away
I wake up to a sunny day
'Cos I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night

Ooh-ooh

I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well, I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
To taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadows

Puts a song
In this heart of mine
Puts a smile on my face every time

'Cos I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Ooh, I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night

Ooh-ooh


----------



## cattitude

Well, hello there
My, it's been a long, long time
How am I doing?
Oh, I guess that I'm doing fine
It's been so long now, 
But it seems now, that it was only yesterday
Gee, ain't it funny, how time slips away.

How's your new love?
I hope that he's doin fine
I heard you told him, 
That you'd love him till the end of time
Now, that's the same thing that you told me
Seems like just the other day
Gee, ain't it funny, how time slips away.

I gotta go now
I guess I'll see you around
Don't know when though
Never know, when I'll be back in town
But remember, what I tell you
In time your gonna pay
And it's surprising, how time slips away...


----------



## supersurfer

Not sure if this is posted somewhere else in this thread, but since we are only 7 more days away from the 25th Anniversary of John Lennon's Death.

Imagine

 Imagine there's no heaven,
It's easy if you try,
No hell below us,
Above us only sky,
Imagine all the people
living for today...

Imagine there's no countries,
It isnt hard to do,
Nothing to kill or die for,
No religion too,
Imagine all the people
living life in peace...

Imagine no possesions,
I wonder if you can,
No need for greed or hunger,
A brotherhood of man,
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say Im a dreamer,
but Im not the only one,
I hope some day you'll join us,
And the world will live as one.


----------



## morganj614

*nostalgic for Chicago*

*I guess I thought you'd be here forever
Another illusion I chose to create
You don't know what ya got until it's gone
And I found out a little too late
I was acting as if you were lucky to have me
Doin' you a favor I hardly knew you were there
But then you were gone and it was all wrong
Had no idea how much I cared
CHORUS:
Now being without you
Takes a lot of getting used to
Should learn to live with it
But I don't want to
Living without you
It's all a big mistake
Instead of getting easier
It's the hardest thing to take
I'm addicted to ya babe
You're a hard habit to break
You found somebody else you had every reason
You know I can't blame you for runnin' to him
Two people together but living alone
I was spreading my love too thin
After all of these years
I'm still tryin' to shake it
Doin' much better they say that I just takes time
But deep in the night it's an endless flight
I can't get ya out of my mind
CHORUS
2nd Chorus:
Being without you
Takes a lot of getting used to
Should learn to live with it
I don't want to
Being without
Is all a big mistake
Instead of getting any easier
It's the hardest thing to take
I'm addicted to you
You're a hard habit to break*


----------



## morganj614

Another rainy day in New York City
Softly sweet, so silently it falls
As cross town traffic crawls
Memories in my way in New York City
Tender, tough, too tragic to be true
And nothing I can do
City workers cheer
The taxis disappear
Another rainy day in New York City
Another spacey stay in New York city
High up in an overpriced hotel
The view is really swell
Windy, wet and gray in New York City
No one here I really want to see
Old friends and family
So suddenly serene
The air is fresh and clean
Another rainy day in New York City


----------



## morganj614

*Godsmack, I'm schizoid today ..lol*

Get back!

Can you feel I’m not like you anymore?
I can’t see, I can’t breathe!
See you quiver like the dogs on the streets.
Looking down on as I beat you.

It’s a bad religion
From a broken nation.
It’s a contradiction...

And I can’t take it anymore, yeah!

Who’s to say I won’t like you anyway?
Take a deep breath, I’m alive.
Can you feel me? I’m alive inside you.
Agony creeps up behind you.

[repeat chorus]

And I can’t take it any ####in’ way!

[repeat chorus]

Can you feel it?
I’ve gotta live with it every day.
And I can’t take the pressure,
I’m goin’ insane. now go away!
Go away!


----------



## morganj614

Candles raise my desire
Why I'm so far away
No more meaning to my life
No more reason to stay
Freezing, feeling, breathe-in - breathe in
I'm coming back again

chorus:
I'm not the one who's so far away
When I feel the snake bite enter my veins
Never did I wanna be here again
And I don't remember why I came

Hazing clouds rain on my head
Empty thought fill my ears
Find my shade by the moonlight
Why my thoughts aren't so clear
Demons dreaming
Breathe- in - breathe- in
I'm coming back again

chorus


----------



## jazz lady

*a little robert palmer...*

Whoa yea! 

Hot summer night fell like a net, 
I haven’t found my baby yet, 
I need you, to soothe my head, 
Turn my blue heart to red. 

Doctor, doctor, give me the news 
I've got a bad case of lovin' you, 
No pill's gonna cure my ills 
I've got a bad case of lovin' you. 

A pretty face don't mean no pretty heart, 
I learned that, buddy from the start, 
You think I'm cute, a little bit shy, 
Momma, I ain't that kind of guy 

Doctor, doctor, give me the news 
I've got a bad case of lovin' you, 
No pill's gonna cure my ills 
I've got a bad case of lovin' you. 

Whoa yea! 

I know how you like it, you like it on top, 
But tell me, momma, are you gonna stop? 

You had me down, 21 to zip, 
Sign of Judas on your lip, 
Shake my fist, knock on wood, 
I got it bad, and I got it good. 

Doctor, doctor, give me the news 
I've got a bad case of lovin' you, 
No pill's gonna cure my ills 
I've got a bad case of lovin' you.


----------



## jazz lady

*switchfoot...*

Maybe I’ve been the problem
Maybe I’m the one to blame
But even when I turn it off and blame myself
The outcome feels the same

I’ve been thinking maybe I’ve been partly cloudy
Maybe I’m the chance of rain
And maybe I’m overcast
And maybe all my luck’s washed down the drain

I’ve been thinking about everyone, everyone
You look so lonely

But when I look at the stars, when I look at the stars
When I look at the stars, I see someone else
When I look at the stars, the stars
I feel like myself

Stars looking at a planet, watching entropy and pain
And maybe start to wonder
How the chaos in our lives could pass as sane
I've been thinking about the meaning of resistance
Of a hope beyond my own
And suddenly the infinite and penitent begin to look like home
I've been thinking about everyone, everyone you look so empty

But when I look at the stars, when I look at the stars
When I look at the stars, I see someone else
When I look at the stars, the stars
I feel like myself

Everyone, everyone feels so lonely
Everyone yeah everyone feels so empty

When I look at the stars,
When I look at the stars,
When I look at the stars,
I feel like myself
When I look at the stars
The stars
I see someone


----------



## morganj614

She bathes me in sweetness I cannot reveal
For sharing dreams I need my woman
This humble expression meagerly dressed
My eyes so mean it has no meaning

But jealous night and all her secret chords
I must be deaf on the telephone I need my love to translate

I play the piano no more running honey
This time to the sky I’ll sing if clouds don’t hear me
To the sun I’ll cry and even if I’m blinded
I’ll try moon gazer because with you I’m stronger
Arc of a diver effortlessly, my mind in sky and when I wake up
Daytime and nighttime I feel you near
Warm water breathing she helps me here

This time to the sky I’ll sing if clouds don’t hear me
To the sun I’ll cry and even if I’m blinded
I’ll try moon gazer because with you I’m stronger

Lean streaky music spawned on the streets I hear it but with you I had to go
’cause my rock ’n’ roll is putting on weight and the beat it goes on
Arc of a diver effortlessly, my mind in sky and when I wake up
Daytime and nighttime I feel you near
Warm water breathing she helps me here

With you my love we’re going to raid the future
With you my love we’re going to stick up the past
We’ll hold today to ransom ’til our quartz clock stop until yesterday


----------



## morganj614

*gotta find old Winwood today*

Hear the night music playing? don’t you know what it’s saying?
We should feel it together forever
Feel the beat and just hold on to the sweet midnight flowing
Feel the music inside you, I’ll be there too
Now’s the time that our dreams are finally coming true
Feels so good we’re crying
Now’s the time when it’s down to me and you
Spread these wings - we’ll be flying

Don’t you know what the night can do?
Don’t you know when it’s touching you?
Don’t you know what the night can do?

Time to show all your feeling, all the night is revealing
Let the rhythm enfold you, let me hold you
And we turn into music, now we never will lose it
When the rhythm and night ride, no heart can hide
There are times that never ever come again, memories there for making
When the night comes, we better let it in, all this love for the taking

Don’t you know what the night can do?
Don’t you know when it’s touching you?
Won’t you help me to let it through?
Don’t you know what the night can do?


----------



## RoseRed

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain
But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away
If we could take the time to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone
I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my 
own Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain, ohhh yeahhh
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain


Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## Pete




----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

>


Are you stalking me?


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you stalking me?


no.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> no.


I feel the sudden urge to go sweep my walk...


----------



## RoseRed

"Bah, humbug!" No, that's too strong 
'Cause it is my favorite holiday 
But all this year's been a busy blur 
Don't think I have the energy 

To add to my already mad rush 
Just 'cause it's 'tis the season. 
The perfect gift for me would be 
Completions and connections left from 

Last year, ski shop, 
Encounter, most interesting. 
Had his number but never the time 
Most of '81 passed along those lines. 

So deck those halls, trim those trees 
Raise up cups of Christmas cheer, 
I just need to catch my breath, 
Christmas by myself this year. 

Calendar picture, frozen landscape, 
Chilled this room for twenty-four days, 
Evergreens, sparkling snow 
Get this winter over with! 

Flashback to springtime, saw him again, 
Would've been good to go for lunch, 
Couldn't agree when we were both free, 
We tried, we said we'd keep in touch. 

Didn't, of course, 'til summertime, 
Out to the beach to his boat could I join him? 
No, this time it was me, 
Sunburn in the third degree. 

Now the calendar's just one page 
And, of course, I am excited 
Tonight's the night, but I've set my mind 
Not to do too much about it. 

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas! 
But I think I'll miss this one this year. 
Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas! 
But I think I'll miss this one this year.
Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas! 
But I think I'll miss this one this year. 
Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas! 
But I think I'll miss this one this year. 

Hardly dashing through the snow
Cause I bundled up too tight
Last minute have-to-do's
A few cards a few calls
'Cause it's r-s-v-p
No thanks, no party lights
It's Christmas Eve, gonna relax
Turned down all of my invites.

Last fall I had a night to myself, 
Same guy called, halloween party, 
Waited all night for him to show, 
This time his car wouldn't go, 

Forget it, it's cold, it's getting late, 
Trudge on home to celebrate 
In a quiet way, unwind 
Doing Christmas right this time. 

A&P has provided me 
With the world's smallest turkey 
Already in the oven, nice and hot 
Oh damn! Guess what I forgot? 

So on with the boots, back out in the snow 
To the only all-night grocery, 
When what to my wondering eyes should appear 
In the line is that guy I've been chasing all year! 

"I'm spending this one alone," he said. 
"Need a break; this year's been crazy." 
I said, "Me too, but why are you? 
You mean you forgot cranberries too?" 

Then suddenly we laughed and laughed 
Caught on to what was happening 
That Christmas magic's brought this tale 
To a very happy ending! " 

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas! 
Couldn't miss this one this year! 
Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas! 
Couldn't miss this one this year!


----------



## morganj614

*wrapping presents..*

When you walked into the room
There was voo doo in the vibes
Captured by your style
But I could not catch your eyes
Now I stand here helplessly 
Hoping you'll get into me

I am so into you
I can't think of nothing else
I am so into you 
I can't think of nothing else

Thinking how it's going to be
Whenever I get you next to me
It's gonna be good don't you know
From your head to your toe
Gonna love you all over, over and over
Me into you, you into me, me into you 
I'm so into you 
I'm so into you ooh

Now I stand here helplessly 
Hoping you'll get into me
I am so into you
I can't get to nothing else
I am so into you
I can't get to nothing else
No no no come on baby 
I'm so into you 
Love the things you do

Listen baby 
Driving me crazy 
Come on baby 
I'm so into you 
Love the things you do 
I'm so into you


----------



## tomchamp

I have a mansion, forget the price
Ain't never been there, they tell me it's nice
I live in hotels, tear out the walls
I have accountants pay for it all

They say I'm crazy but I have a good time
I'm just looking for clues at the scene of the crime
Life's been good to me so far

My Maserati does one-eighty-five
I lost my license, now I don't drive
I have a limo, ride in the back
I lock the doors in case I'm attacked

I make hit records, my fans they can't wait
They write me letters, tell me I'm great
So I got me an office, gold records on the wall
Just leave a message, maybe I'll call

Lucky I'm sane after all I've been through
(Everybody say “I'm cool”......”He's cool”)
I can't complain but sometimes I still do
Life's been good to me so far

I go to parties, sometimes until four
It's hard to leave when you can't find the door
It's tough to handle this fortune and fame
Everybody's so different, I haven't changed

They say I'm lazy but it takes all my time
(Everybody say “Oh, yeah”..... “Oh, yeah”)
I keep on goin’ guess I'll never know why
Life's been good to me so far

Yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## tomchamp

Oh, a storm is threat'ning 
My very life today 
If I don't get some shelter 
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away 

War, children, it's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
War, children, it's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 

Ooh, see the fire is sweepin' 
Our very street today 
Burns like a red coal carpet 
Mad bull lost its way 

War, children, it's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
War, children, it's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 

Rape, murder! 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 

Rape, murder! 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 

Rape, murder! 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 

The floods is threat'ning 
My very life today 
Gimme, gimme shelter 
Or I'm gonna fade away 

War, children, it's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
I tell you love, sister, it's just a kiss away 
It's just a kiss away 
It's just a kiss away 
It's just a kiss away 
It's just a kiss away 
Kiss away, kiss away


----------



## jazz lady

*For BK...*

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name

When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name

When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange


----------



## cattitude

Marty Robbins  :sigh:


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Marty Robbins  :sigh:



  He was awesome.


----------



## cattitude

Absolutely.  Great time.  

And BK?  Who knew?


----------



## jazz lady

*Another for BK...*

and yes, it IS Blood, Sweat, & Tears

I'm not scared of dying 
and I, don't really care 
if it's peace you find in dying, 
well then, let the time be near 

If it's peace you find in dying, 
well then dying time is near 
just bundle up my coffin, 
'cause it's 
cold way down there, 
I hear that it's 
cold way down there, yeah 
crazy cold, way down there 

And when I die, and when I'm gone 
there'll be, one child born 
in this world 
to carry on, to carry on 

[Piano Solo] 

Now troubles are many 
there as 
deep as a well 
I can swear there ain't no Heaven 
but I pray there ain't no hell 
Swear there ain't no Heaven 
and I'll pray there ain't no hell 
but I'll never know by livin' 
only my dyin' will tell, yes only my 
dyin' will tell, oh yeah, 
Only my dyin' will tell 

And when I die, and when I'm gone 
there'll be, one child born, in this world 
to carry on, to carry on 
yeah yeah 

[Instrumental Solo] 

Give me my freedom 
for as long as I be 
All I ask of livin' 
is to have no chains on me 
All I ask of livin' 
is to have no chains on me 
And all I ask of dyin' is to 
go natrually, only wanna 
go naturally 
Here I go! 
hey hey 
Here come the devil 
right behind 
look out children, here he come 
here he come, heyyy 

Don't wanna go by the devil 
don't wanna go by the demon 
don't wanna go by satan 
don't wann die uneasy 
just let me go 
naturally 

And when I die, and when I'm dead 
dead and gone 
there'll be 
one child born, in our world 
to carry on, to carry on


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Absolutely.  Great time.


  I had a blast.  



> And BK?  Who knew?


I sure didn't, but :grrrrrrrrrrrr: for that voice.


----------



## Steve

Emily tries but misunderstands, 
(ah ooh) 
She's often inclined to borrow 
somebody's dreams till tomorrow

There is no other day
Let's try it another way
You'll lose your mind and play 
Free games for may 
See Emily play 

Soon after dark Emily cries, 
(ah ooh) 
Gazing through trees in sorrow 
hardly a sound till tomorrow

There is no other day
Let's try it another way
You'll lose your mind and play 
Free games for may 
See Emily play 

Put on a gown that touches the ground, 
(ah ooh) 
Float on a river forever and ever, 
Emily, Emily...

There is no other day
Let's try it another way
You'll lose your mind and play 
Free games for may 
See Emily play


----------



## otter

*Marty Robbins - Devil Woman*

I told Mary about us I told her about our great sin
Mary cried and forgave me and Mary took me back again
Said if I wanted my freedom I could be free evermore
But I don't wanna be and I don't wanna see Mary cry anymore

Oh devil woman devil woman let go of me
Devil woman let me be and leave me alone I wanna go home

Mary is waitin' and weepin' down in our shack by the sea
Even after I've hurt her Mary's still in love with me
Devil woman it's over trapped no more by your charms
'Cause I don't wanna stay I wanna get away woman let go of my arm

Oh devil woman devil woman let go of me...

Devil woman you're evil like the dark coral reef
Like the winds that bring high tides you bring sorrow and grief
You made me ashamed to face Mary I barely had the strength to tell
Skies're not so black Mary took me back Mary has broken your spell

Oh devil woman devil woman let go of me...

Running along by the seashore running as fast as I can
Even the seagulls are happy glad I'm coming home again
Never again will I ever cause another tear to fall
Down the beach I see what belongs to me the one I want most of all

Oh devil woman devil woman don't follow me
Devil woman let me be and leave me alone I'm going back home


----------



## jazz lady

Went to Legends last night with some friends to see a friend's band called Full Steam.  They were awesome and do a wide range of songs.  If you get a chance, go see them! 

I loved their version of this song:

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder 
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild


----------



## Agee

*Witchy Woman*

Raven hair and ruby lips 
sparks fly from her finger tips 
Echoed voices in the night 
she's a restless spirit on an endless flight 
wooo hooo witchy woman, see how 
high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman she got 
the moon in her eye 
She held me spellbound in the night 
dancing shadows and firelight 
crazy laughter in another 
room and she drove herself to madness 
with a silver spoon 
woo hoo witchy woman see how high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman she got the moon in her eye 
Well I know you want a lover, 
let me tell your brother, she's been sleeping 
in the Devil's bed. 
And there's some rumors going round 
someone's underground 
she can rock you in the nighttime 
'til your skin turns red 
woo hoo witchy woman 
see how high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman 
she got the moon in her eye


----------



## Agee

I know you wanna leave me,
But I refuse to let you go,
If I have to beg, plead for your sympathy,
I don't mind 'cause you mean that much to me.

Ain't to proud to beg, sweet darlin',
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go.
Ain't to proud to plead, baby baby,
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go.

Now I've heard a cryin' man, is half a man,
With no, sence of pride.
But if I have to cry to keep you, I don't mind weepin'
If it'll keep you by my side.

Ain't to proud to beg, sweet darlin',
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go.
Ain't to proud to plead, baby baby,
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go.

If I have to sleep on your doorstep, all night and day,
Just to keep you from walkin' away,
Let your friends laugh even this I can stand,
Cause I wanna keep you, any way I can.

Ain't to proud to beg, sweet darlin',
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go.
Ain't to proud to plead, baby baby,
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go.

Now I've got a love so deep, in the pit of my heart,
And each day it grows more and more,
And I'm not ashamed to come, and plead with you baby,
If pleadin' keeps you from walkin' out that door.

Ain't to proud to beg, sweet darlin',
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go.
Ain't to proud to plead, baby baby,
Please don't leave me girl, don't you go.


----------



## Agee

*P. Gabriel*

I'm on my way I'm making it, Huh!
I've got to make it show yeah, Hey!
So much larger than life
I'm gonna watch it growing
Hey hey hey heyyyyyyy

The place where I come from is a small town
They think so small, they use small words
But not me, I'm smarter than that,
I worked it out
I'll be stretching my mouth to let those big words come right out
I've had enough, I'm getting out
to the city, the big big city
I'll be a big noise with all the big boys, so much stuff I will own
And I will pray to a big god, as I kneel in the big church

Big Time, I'm on my way I'm making it, big time, oh yes
Big time, I've got to make it show yeah, big time
Big time, so much larger than life
Big time, I'm gonna watch it growing, big time
Ho ohh ohh, oh oh, ho ohh ohh, oh ohhh

My parties have all the big names and I greet them with the whitest smile 
Tell them how my life is one big adventure and always they're amazed When I show them 'round my house to my bed
I had it made like a mountain rage with a snow white pillow for my big fat head
And my heaven will be a big heaven,
and I will walk through the front door

Big Time, I'm on my way i'm making it, big time, Huh!
Big time, I've got to make it show yeah, big time
Big time, so much larger than life
Big time, I'm gonna watch it growing, big time
Big time, my car is getting bigger Big time, my house is getting bigger
Big time, my eyes are getting bigger
and my mouuuth
Big time, my dinner's getting bigger
Big time, and my bank account
Big time, look at my circumstance
Big time, and the bulge in my big big big big big big big big big big big big big big big, hi there


----------



## Brittany Spears

500 pages and where are my songs?


----------



## Agee

*Heard this...*

@ the "Shiver on the River" Saturday, Gilligans Pier.

Took my fam'ly away from my Carolina home 
Had dreams about the West and started to roam 
Six long months on a dust covered trail 
They say heaven's at the end but so far it's been hell 
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air 
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there 

We were diggin' and siftin' from five to five
Sellin' everything we found just to stay alive
Gold flowed free like the whiskey in the bars
Sinnin' was the big thing, lord and Satan was his star 
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air 
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there 

Dance hall girls were the evenin' treat
Empty cartridges and blood lined the gutters of the street
Men were shot down for the sake of fun
Or just to hear the noise of their forty-four guns
And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there

Now my widow she weeps by my grave
Tears flow free for her man she couldn't save
Shot down in cold blood by a gun that carried fame
All for a useless and no good worthless claim

And there's fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there
Fire on the mountain, lightnin' in the air
Gold in them hills and it's waitin' for me there
Waitin' for me there


----------



## Agee

*Well...*



			
				Brittany Spears said:
			
		

> 500 pages and where are my songs?


If you ever recorded anything significant!


----------



## jazz lady

*Another one Full Steam covered beautifully...Tracy Chapman...*

Give me one reason to stay here - and I'll turn right back around
Give me one reason to stay here - and I'll turn right back around
Because I don't want leave you lonely
But you got to make me change my mind
Baby I got your number and I know that you got mine
But you know that I called you, I called too many times
You can call me baby, you can call me anytime
But you got to call me

Give me one reason to stay here - and I'll turn right back around
Give me one reason to stay here - and I'll turn right back around
Because I don't want leave you lonely
But you got to make me change my mind

I don't want no one to squeeze me - they might take away my life
I don't want no one to squeeze me - they might take away my life
I just want someone to hold me and rock me through the night

This youthful heart can love you and give you what you need
This youthful heart can love you and give you what you need
But I'm too old to go chasing you around
Wasting my precious energy

Give me one reason to stay here - and I'll turn right back around
Give me one reason to stay here - and I'll turn right back around
Because I don't want leave you lonely
But you got to make me change my mind

Baby just give me one reason - Give me just one reason why
Baby just give me one reason - 
Give me just one reason why I should stay
Because I told you that I loved you
And there ain't no more to say


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Great time.
> 
> And BK? Who knew?


Please tell me I did'nt miss a classic Kareoke night


----------



## jazz lady

Brittany Spears said:
			
		

> 500 pages and where are my songs?



Maybe when you learn to spell your name correctly BRITNEY...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Please tell me I did'nt miss a classic Kareoke night :sad:



Yes, you did.  It was a great night.


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Please tell me I did'nt miss a classic Kareoke night



Best one yet.  BK was stupendous.  BUT there was this guy that did Marty Robbins.  OMG!!!  He was terrific.  Wonderful.  Great!!!  

All the music selections were good.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Best one yet.  BK was stupendous.


I'll second that.  



> BUT there was this guy that did Marty Robbins.  OMG!!!  He was terrific.  Wonderful.  Great!!!


  I think he had quite a few of the ladies in puddles.  



> All the music selections were good.


----------



## cattitude

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'll second that.
> 
> 
> I think he had quite a few of the ladies in puddles.



I already wrote my letter to Santa.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yes, you did. It was a great night.





			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> Best one yet. BK was stupendous. BUT there was this guy that did Marty Robbins. OMG!!! He was terrific. Wonderful. Great!!!
> 
> All the music selections were good.


I knew it, but my worn-out self needed a re-charge.

Miss the shiney happy people


----------



## jazz lady

*here you go catt...*



			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> I already wrote my letter to Santa.



Out in the West Texas town of El Paso
I fell in love with a Mexican girl.
Night-time would find me in Rosa's cantina;
Music would play and Felina would whirl.

Blacker than night were the eyes of Felina,
Wicked and evil while casting a spell.
My love was deep for this Mexican maiden;
I was in love but in vain, I could tell.

One night a wild young cowboy came in,
Wild as the West Texas wind.
Dashing and daring,
A drink he was sharing
With wicked Felina,
The girl that I loved.

So in anger I

Challenged his right for the love of this maiden.
Down went his hand for the gun that he wore.
My challenge was answered in less than a heart-beat;
The handsome young stranger lay dead on the floor.

Just for a moment I stood there in silence,
Shocked by the FOUL EVIL deed I had done.
Many thoughts raced through my mind as I stood there;
I had but one chance and that was to run.

Out through the back door of Rosa's I ran,
Out where the horses were tied.
I caught a good one.
It looked like it could run.
Up on its back
And away I did ride,

Just as fast as I

Could from the West Texas town of El Paso
Out to the bad-lands of New Mexico.

Back in El Paso my life would be worthless.
Everything's gone in life; nothing is left.
It's been so long since I've seen the young maiden
My love is stronger than my fear of death.

I saddled up and away I did go,
Riding alone in the dark.
Maybe tomorrow
A bullet may find me.
Tonight nothing's worse than this
Pain in my heart.

And at last here I

Am on the hill overlooking El Paso;
I can see Rosa's cantina below.
My love is strong and it pushes me onward.
Down off the hill to Felina I go.

Off to my right I see five mounted cowboys;
Off to my left ride a dozen or more.
Shouting and shooting I can't let them catch me.
I have to make it to Rosa's back door.

Something is dreadfully wrong for I feel
A deep burning pain in my side.
Though I am trying
To stay in the saddle,
I'm getting weary,
Unable to ride.

But my love for

Felina is strong and I rise where I've fallen,
Though I am weary I can't stop to rest.
I see the white puff of smoke from the rifle.
I feel the bullet go deep in my chest.

From out of nowhere Felina has found me,
Kissing my cheek as she kneels by my side.
Cradled by two loving arms that I'll die for,
One little kiss and Felina, good-bye. 

:swoon:


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I knew it, but my worn-out self needed a re-charge.
> 
> Miss the shiney happy people



Being worn out didn't stop us.    We all missed you too.


----------



## cattitude

Jazz..he reminded me of Ed Harris.  I just love him.


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Jazz..he reminded me of Ed Harris.  I just love him.



You're right!  I knew he looked familiar.


----------



## jazz lady

*for kwillia...*

Oh the weather outside is frightful, 
But the fire is so delightful,
And since we've no place to go,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

It doesn't show signs of Pauseping,
And I've bought some corn for popping,
The lights are turned way down low,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

When we finally kiss goodnight,
How I'll hate going out in the storm!
But if you'll really hold me tight,
All the way home I'll be warm.

The fire is slowly dying,
And, my dear, we're still good-bying,
But as long as you love me so,
Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


----------



## kwillia

You are an evil woman at times, Ms. Jazz...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are an evil woman at times, Ms. Jazz...






Dreamed I was an eskimo
Frozen wind began to blow
Under my boots and around my toes
The frost that bit the ground below
It was a hundred degrees below zero...

And my mama cried
And my mama cried
Nanook, a-no-no
Nanook, a-no-no
Don’t be a naughty eskimo
Save your money, don’t go to the show

Well I turned around and I said oh, oh oh
Well I turned around and I said oh, oh oh
Well I turned around and I said ho, ho
And the northern lights commenced to glow
And she said, with a tear in her eye
Watch out where the huskies go, and don’t you eat that yellow snow
Watch out where the huskies go, and don’t you eat that yellow snow


----------



## jazz lady

Snow, it won't be long before we'll all be there with snow
Snow, I want to wash my hands, my face and hair with snow

Snow, I long to clear a path and lift a spade of snow
Snow, oh, to see a great big man entirely made of snow

Where it's snowing
All winter through
That's where I want to be
Snowball throwing
That's what I'll do
How I'm longing to ski
Through the

Snow, those glist'ning houses that seem to be built of snow
Snow, oh, to see a mountain covered with a quilt of snow

What is Christmas with no snow
No white Christmas with no snow
Snow

I'll soon be there with snow
I'll wash my hair with snow
And with a spade of snow
I'll build a man that's made of snow
I'd love to stay up with you but I recommend a little shuteye
Go to sleep
And dream
Of snow, snow, snow, snow, snow


----------



## jazz lady

How I remember sleepless nights
When we would read by candlelight,
And on the windowpane outside
A new world made of snow;

A million feathers falling down,
A million stars that touch the ground,
So many secrets to be found
Amid the falling snow.

Maybe I am falling down.
Tell me should I touch the ground?
Maybe I won't make a sound
In the darkness all around.

The silence of a winter's night
Brings memories I hold inside;
Remembering a blue moonlight
Upon the fallen snow.

Maybe I am falling down.
Tell me should I touch the ground?
Maybe I won't make sound
In the darkness all around.

I close my window to the night.
I leave the sky her tears of white.
And all is lit by candlelight
Amid the falling snow.


----------



## Ken King

*For Kwillia*

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas
Just like the ones I used to know
Where the treetops glisten
and children listen
To hear sleigh bells in the snow

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas
With every Christmas card I write
May your days be merry and bright
And may all your Christmases be white
I'm dreaming of a white Christmas
With every Christmas card I write
May your days be merry and bright
And may all your Christmases be white


----------



## Kyle

Sleigh bells ring and I'm listening,
But I'm turning and twisting.
'Cause I'm itching up here,
And I'm scratching down there,
I'm walking in my winter underwear.

Now, the front is all battered,
And the back is is all tattered,
But, when I'm cold to the core,
I walk through the "trap door",
And up into my winter underwear.

Vell, I don't care if it rains or snows or freezes.
I yam so warm I yust don't give a hoot.
I put on all the stockings I can locate,
And I wear two pair of trousers with my suit.

But then I start to perspire
And then it sets me on fire.
'Cause I'm itching up here,
And I'm scratching down there,
I'm walking in my winter underwear.

Vinter snow is white and glistening,
But I'm turning and twisting.
I gotta scratch a little here,
I gotta scratch a little there.
I'm walking in my winter underwear.

I put my bathing suit away in moth balls,
And now I've got to adapt to snow balls.
Then I can't scratch my back;
I throw myself all aback.
I'm walking in my winter underwear.

Through rain and snow and ice I do not worry.
The winter come, I yust don't give a hoot.
My coat and hat and earmuffs keep my cozy
And I wear two pair of trousers with my suit.

But then to cope to other clothing,
Vell, the thing that I am loading,
Is when my face turn blue,
And contortions I go through,
Walking in my winter underwear.

They're from Sears-Rooobuuuck....
Walking in my winter underwear!


----------



## kwillia

Ken... that is my all time favorite Christmas song (well, 2nd only to Bruce's Christmas song).

Kyle, I can sooo picture you walking in your winter underwear right this very moment... Pssst... I acknowledge that's shrinkage due to the cold air and snow...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ken... that is my all time favorite Christmas song (well, 2nd only to Bruce's Christmas song).


Hey k, did you see that the 30th anniversary CD collection of "Born To Run" is in the stores now?  



> Kyle, I can sooo picture you walking in your winter underwear right this very moment... Pssst... I acknowledge that's shrinkage due to the cold air and snow...


  I'm picturing a red union suit with the butt flap.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hey k, did you see that the 30th anniversary CD collection of "Born To Run" is in the stores now?


No... I keep getting asked what I want for Christmas and can't think of anything... this may just be it. I'm gonna go google it...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> No... I keep getting asked what I want for Christmas and can't think of anything... this may just be it. I'm gonna go google it...



BJ's has it.  It supposed to have some great never-before-seen concert footage on it too.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm picturing a red union suit with the butt flap.



Well, you'll have to picture me in that contraption, cause I'm the one that has one!


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Well, you'll have to picture me in that contraption, cause I'm the one that has one!



  Ooooops...


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Well, you'll have to picture me in that contraption, cause I'm the one that has one!


Dag Nab It... Now I've got to take your Christmas present back


----------



## Agee

*Some Do-Whap*

On MTP...inspired some posting

See the pyramids along the Nile 
Watch the sun rise on a tropic isle
Just remember, darling, all the while
You belong to me.

See the marketplace in old Algiers
Send me photographs and souvenirs
But remember when a dream appears
You belong to me.

Ill be so alone without you
Maybe youll be lonesome too---and blue

Fly the ocean in a silver plane
Watch the jungle when its wet with rain
Just remember till youre home again
You belong to me


----------



## Agee

Bah-bah-bah-bah, bah-bah-bah-bah
Bah-bah-bah-bah. bah-bah-bah-bah, at the hop!

Well, you can rock it you can roll it
You can stop and you can stroll it at the hop
When the record starts spinnin'
You *chalypso* when you chicken at the hop
Do the dance sensation that is sweepin' the nation at the hop

Ah, let's go to the hop
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop
Come on, let's go to the hop

Well, you can swing it you can groove it
You can really start to move it at the hop
Where the jockey is the smoothest
And the music is the coolest at the hop
All the cats and chicks can get their kicks at the hop
Let's go!

Let's go to the hop
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop
Come on, let's go to the hop
Let's go!

<INSTRUMENTAL interlude>

Well, you can rock it you can roll it
You can stop and you can stroll it at the hop
When the record starts spinnin'
You *chalypso* when you chicken at the hop
Do the dance sensation that is sweepin' the nation at the hop

You can swing it you can groove it
You can really start to move it at the hop
Where the jockey is the smoothest
And the music is the coolest at the hop.
All the cats and chicks can get their kicks at the hop.
Let's go!

Let's go to the hop
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop
Come on, let's go to the hop

Bah-bah-bah-bah, bah-bah-bah-bah
Bah-bah-bah-bah. bah-bah-bah-bah, at the hop!


----------



## Agee

(Aah-aah-aah-aah, aah-aah-aah-aah)

My own true love
My own true love
At last I've found you
My own true love

No lips but yours
No arms but yours
Will ever lead me
Through Heaven's doors

I roamed the Earth
In search of this
I knew I'd know you
Know you by your kiss

And by your kiss
You've shown true love
I'm yours forever
My own true love

My own true love


----------



## jazz lady

*was watching "The Polar Express"...*

what a great movie.    This beautiful song off the soundtrack by Josh Groban seems to fit tonight:


Children, sleeping.
Snow is softly falling.
Dreams are calling, 
Like bells in the distance.
We were dreamers,
Not so long ago.
But one by one, we
All had to grow up.

When it seems the magic slipped away... 
We find it all again on Christmas Day.

Believe in what your heart is saying, 
Hear the melody that's playing.
There's no time to waste, 
There so much to celebrate.
Believe in what you feel inside,
Give your dreams the wings to fly.
You have everything you need, if you just believe.

Trains move quickly
To their journey's end.
Destinations...
Are where we begin again.
Ships go sailing,
Far across the sea.
Trusting starlight, 
To get where they need to be.

When it seems that we have lost our way...
We find ourselves again on Christmas Day.

Believe in what your heart is saying, 
Hear the melody that's playing
There's no time to waste, 
There so much to celebrate.
Believe in what you feel inside,
And give your dreams the wings to fly.
You have everything you need, if you just Believe.

If you just believe.
If you just believe.
If you just believe...just believe...just believe


----------



## jazz lady

*one of my other favorite snow songs...john denver...*

See the sunlight through the pine
Taste the warm of winter wine
Dream of softly falling snow
Winter snow aspenglow

As the winter days unfold
Hearts grow warmer with the cold
Peace of mind is all you know
Winter snow aspenglow

Aspen is a life to live
See how much there is to give
See how strongly you believe
See how much you may receive

Smiling faces all around
Laughter is the only sound
Memories that can't grow old
Winter snow aspenglow

Aspen is a life to live
See how much there is to give
See how strongly you believe
See how much you may receive

See the sunlight through the pine
Taste the warm of winter wine
Dream of softly falling snow
Winter snow aspenglow


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> On MTP...inspired some posting
> 
> See the pyramids along the Nile
> Watch the sun rise on a tropic isle
> Just remember, darling, all the while
> You belong to me.
> 
> See the marketplace in old Algiers
> Send me photographs and souvenirs
> But remember when a dream appears
> You belong to me.
> 
> Ill be so alone without you
> Maybe youll be lonesome too---and blue
> 
> Fly the ocean in a silver plane
> Watch the jungle when its wet with rain
> Just remember till youre home again
> You belong to me




He did an awesome job on that, didn't he?  I love to watch when they have the old bands on MPT.  They Platters were great too!


----------



## Kyle

Chipmunks roasting on an open fire
Hot sauce dripping from their toes
(“Oh! That tickles!”)
Yuletide squirrels fresh filleted by the choir
They poked hot skewers through their nose
(“Ow! Wrong end, ya cowboy!”)

Everybody knows some pepper and a garlic clove 
Help to make them seasoned right
Tiny rats with a crisp golden coat
Will really hit the spot tonight

And now when Santa sees his tray
(“Ho ho ho ho ho ho”)
There’ll be some homemade chipmunk jerky for his sleigh
(“Mmmm…Hey, look at that!”)
And every hungry child is gonna spy
To see if chipmunks really sing when they fry

And so I’m brushing on some honey glaze 
To keep them crisp and juicy too
Let’s hope they get served many times many ways
Tasty Chipmunks, good food

_“On that… Mr. Cole?”
“Yes, sir. Mr. Seville?”
“Would you mind handing me the barbeque sauce? I am starved!”
”Oh! No problem Dave. Hey listen, you best be havin’ two of those drumsticks, ‘cause they’re oh-so tiny and there ain’t much meat upon ‘em”
“What about animal rights, Dave?”
“Put a sock in it Melvin”
“You know, for years people said you over-rated hamsters were my meal ticket. Now I guess you could just say you’re my meal!”
“That’s a good one, Dave…I always knew you was the funny one in the group!”
“Damn straight!”_

And so I'm offering some recipes
From chipmunk pie to chipmunk stew
I’m not really sad that it ended this way
Furry chipmunks screw you

_“Did you hear that Melvin? Melvin? Melvin? Mellllviiiiin?"
“Why, I’m sorry Dave, did you want Melvin? There’s plenty of Thagadore left though…”_


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:
			
		

> Chipmunks roasting on an open fire
> Hot sauce dripping from their toes
> (“Oh! That tickles!”)
> Yuletide squirrels fresh filleted by the choir
> They poked hot skewers through their nose
> (“Ow! Wrong end, ya cowboy!”)



   Somebody was trying to sing that to me the other night.


----------



## mAlice

They made up their minds
And they started packing
They left before the sun came up that day
An exit to eternal summer slacking
But where were they going
Without ever knowing the way?
They drank up the wine
And they got to talking
They now had more important things to sayAnd when the car broke down
They started walking
Where were they going without ever knowing the way?

Anyone could see
The road that they walk on is paved in gold
And it's always summer, they'll never get cold
They'll never get hungry
They'll never get old and gray
You can see their shadows
Wandering off somewhere
They won't make it home
But they really don't care
They wanted the highway
They're happy there today , today

The children woke up
And they couldn't find 'em
They Left before the sun came up that day
They just drove off
And left it all behind 'em
But where were they going without ever knowing the way?


----------



## JolietJake

I'm Dressin' Up Like Santa Claus on Christmas
As soon as I can get out on parole
I'll hang out on your street 
Your kids I'd love to meet
As soon as I get out of this rat hole


And I won't mind just sliding down your chimney
Cause I just spent fifteen years a-shovelin' coal
I'm Dressin' Up Like Santa Claus on Christmas
As soon as I can get out on parole

I'm anxious to get out among the living
And I'm makin' up a list of those to see
Duded up in red and white
Instead of these old stripes 
Just think of how surprised they're gonna be

The old home town will sure be glad to see me
Cause by now it slipped their minds how much I stole
And I'm Dressin' Up Like Santa Claus on Christmas
As soon as I can get out on parole


I'm careful to be on my best behavior
Cause the warden's watching every thing I do
Thank God he didn't see
That fight in cell block 3
Or I'd be stuck here till I'm 92
Just a few more questions from that nice committee
Then through those rusty gates I'll proudly stroll
And I'm Dressin' Up Like Santa Claus on Christmas
As soon as I can get out on parole

Just as soon as I can get out on parole

I'm Home!


----------



## Toxick

*My favorite song*

...







It's an instumental.


----------



## Kyle

Shoppin’ around for a Christmas tree
At the grocery parking lot
Every thing over 4 foot 3
Is ‘bout hundred bucks a pop
Schlepin’ around for a Christmas tree
And I still haven’t found a thing
In a trailer I met some drunken’ guy
And we did some haggling

People get that ornamental feelin’ every year,
Mom’s and Dad’s and kids all happy 
Till they get their hands all scratched and sappy

Shoppin’ around for Christmas trees
What a crappy holiday
Today they smell so fresh and green 
They’ll be dead on Christmas Day

You will get that ornamental feeling every year
When you find a tree that looks real jolly,
If you turn it round, it’s as brown as Charlie’s

Choppin’ down my Christmas tree
In a true old-fashioned way
Toppin’ it off with a Spotted Owl
And make hasty get away


----------



## Kyle

Said my nephew Tim to his Aunt Louise
Didn't I get this last year?
Didn't I get this last year?
Same thing every year Aunt Louise
Didn't I get this last year?
Didn't I get this last year?

Some socks, some socks and some tiny BVDS
But I can't get them up past my knees
Could you return them please Aunt Louise?


Open this one first Uncle Bob
Didn't I get this last year?
Didn't I get this last year?
Try to act suprised Uncle Bob
But I got this last year?
But he got that last year

A tie, a tie wider than a mile 
With a pattern way out of style 
With a pattern way out of style

Said my wife to our neighbors 'cross the street
I think we got this last year
I think we got this last year
What a thoughtful gift Peg and Al
I think we got this last year
I think we got this last year

A plant, a plant in a moldy mayonaise jar
They must have dug one up from their yard 
They must have dug one up from their yard 

Said the Dad to his kids on Christmas day
Didn't I get this last year?
Didn't I get this last year?
This is just exactly what I want 
This is just exactly what I want 
Just as much as last year
Just as much as last year

Suprise, suprise a coupon for some fries
That was really very thoughtful you guys
Really very thoughtful you guys

Didn't I get this last year?
Didn't I get this last year?
Didn't I get this last year?
Didn't I get this last year?
I'm sure I got this last year
Didn't I get this last year?
You know, thanks that was really very nice
Didn't I get this last year?


----------



## jazz lady

*collective soul...*

There once was love thrown into your room 
But you never knew 
A calendar of days just for you 
But you never knew, never knew no 
And the truth that you'll find will always be 
The truth you hide 

So how do you love, how do you love 
When your angels can't sing, and your world is still 
Lacking of me 

There once were eyes that only saw you 
But you never knew 
A portrait of a flower in full bloom 
But you never knew, never knew no 
And the words that you fear will always be 
The words you hear 

This space where you've been living 
Has gifts you've never given 
That's the face you always show 
Ask me for words of wisdom 
Tell me of your condition 
I don't know, I don't 
I don't know 

And the truth that you'll find will always be 
The truth you hide


----------



## jazz lady

*garbage...*

You pretend you're high 
You pretend you're bored 
You pretend you're anything 
Just to be adored 
And what you need 
Is what you get 

Don't believe in fear 
Don't believe in faith 
Don't believe in anything 
That you can't break 

You stupid girl 
You stupid girl 
All you had you wasted 
All you had you wasted 

What drives you on (What drives you on) 
Can drive you mad (Can drive you mad) 
A million lies to sell yourself 
Is all you ever had 

Don't believe in love 
Don't believe in hate 
Don't believe in anything 
That you can't waste 

You stupid girl 
You stupid girl 
Can't believe you fake it 
Can't believe you fake it 

Don't believe in fear 
Don't believe in pain 
Don't believe in anyone 
That you can't tame 

You stupid girl 
You stupid girl 
All you had you wasted 
All you had you wasted 

You stupid girl 
You stupid girl 
Can't believe you fake it 
Can't believe you fake it 

You stupid girl 
You stupid girl 
Can't believe you fake it 
Can't believe you fake it 

You stupid girl.


----------



## jazz lady

*rob thomas...*

We were drawn from the weeds
We were brave like soldiers
Falling down under the pale moonlight
You were holding to me
Like a someone broken
And I couldn't tell you but I'm telling you now

Just let me hold you while you're falling apart
Just let me hold you so we both fall down

Fall on me
Tell me everything you want me to be
Forever with you forever in me
Ever the same

We would stand in the wind
We were free like water
Flowing down
Under the warmth of the sun
Now it's cold and we're scared
And we've both been shaken
Look at us
Man, this doesn't need to be the end

Just let me hold you while you're falling apart
Just let me hold you so we both fall down

Fall on me tell me everything you want me to be
Forever with you
Forever in me
Ever the same
Call on me
I'll be there for you and you'll be there for me
Forever it's you
Forever in me
Ever the same

You may need me there
To carry all your weight
But you're no burden I assure
You tide me over
With a warmth I'll not forget
But I can only give you love


----------



## jazz lady

*ah...just watched diana krall perform this on the tonight show...*

Have yourself a merry little Christmas,
Let your heart be light
From now on,
our troubles will be out of sight

Have yourself a merry little Christmas,
Make the Yule-tide gay,
From now on, 
our troubles will be miles away.

Here we are as in olden days,
Happy golden days of yore.
Faithful friends who are dear to us
Gather near to us once more.

Through the years 
We all will be together,
If the Fates allow
Hang a shining star upon the highest bough.
And have yourself A merry little Christmas now.


----------



## jazz lady

*coldplay...*

When you try your best but you don't succeed 
When you get what you want but not what you need 
When you feel so tired but you can't sleep 
Stuck in reverse 

And the tears come streaming down your face 
When you lose something you can't replace 
When you love someone but it goes to waste 
could it be worse? 

Lights will guide you home 
And ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you 

And high up above or down below 
When you're too in love to let it go 
But if you never try you'll never know 
Just what you're worth 

Lights will guide you home 
And ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you 

Tears stream down on your face 
When you lose something you cannot replace 
Tears stream down your face 
And I 

Tears stream down on your face 
I promise you I will learn from my mistakes 
Tears stream down your face 
And I 

Lights will guide you home 
And ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you.


----------



## tomchamp

*Love Bob Seger's version!*

Come they told me, pa-rum pum pum pum
Our new born king to see, pa-rum pum pum pum
Our finest gifts we bring, pa-rum pum pum pum
To lay before the king, pa-rum pum pum pum
Rum pum pum pum, rum pum pum pum
So to honour him, pa-rum pum pum pum
When we come

Baby jesus, pa-rum pum pum pum
I’m a poor boy too, pa-rum pum pum pum
I have no gift to bring, pa-rum pum pum pum
That’s fit to give our king, pa-rum pum pum pum
Rum pum pum pum, rum pum pum pum

Shall I play for you, pa-rum pum pum pum
On my drum

Mary nodded, pa-rum pum pum pum
The ox and mule kept time, pa-rum pum pum pum
I played my drum for him, pa-rum pum pum pum
I played my best for him, pa-rum pum pum pum
Rum pum pum pum, rum pum pum pum
Then he smiled at me, pa-rum pum pum pum,
Me and my drum.

Rum pum pum pum, rum pum pum pum
Rum pum pum pum

Rum pum pum pum, rum pum pum pum
Rum pum pum pum


----------



## jazz lady

*ryan cabrera...*

Sick and Tired of this world
There's no more air
Trippin' over myself
Goin' nowhere
Waiting
Suffocating
No direction
And I took a dive

And on the way down
I saw you
And you saved me
From myself
And I won't forget
The way you loved me
On the way down
Almost fell right through
But I held onto you

I've been wondering why
It's only me
Have you always been inside
Waiting to breathe
It's alright
Sunlight
On my face
I wake up and yeah, I'm alive

'cause on the way down
I saw you
And you saved me
From myself
And I won't forget
The way you loved me
On the way down
Almost fell right through
But I held onto you

I was so afraid
Of going under
But now
The weight of the world
Feels like nothing, no, nothing

Down, down, down
You're all I wanted
Down, down, down
You're all I needed
Down, down, down
You're all I wanted
You're all I needed

And I won't forget the way you loved me

All that I wanted
All that I needed

On the way down
I saw you
And you saved me
From myself
And I won't forget
The way you loved me
On the way down
I almost fell right through
But I held onto you

Down, down, down
But I held onto you
Down, down, down
But I held onto you


----------



## morganj614

*3 Doors Down*

love this song...
I woke up today in London
As the plane was touching down
And all I could think about was monday
And maybe ill be back around

If this keeps me away much longer
I dont know what i will do
Youve got to understand its a hard life
That im going through

And when the night falls in around me
I dont think ill make it through
Ill use your light to guide the way
Cause all I think about is you

Well L.A is getting kinda crazy
And New york is getting kinda cold
I keep my head from geting lazy
I just cant wait to get back home

And all these days i spend away
Ill make up for this i swear
I need your love to hold me up
When its all too much to bear

And when the night falls in around me
I dont think ill make it through
Ill use your light to guide the way
Cause all I think about is you

And all these days i spend away
Ill make up for this i swear
I need your love to hold me up
When its all too much to bear

When the night falls in around me
I dont think ill make it through
Ill use your light to guide the way
Cause all I think about is you


----------



## morganj614

I took a walk around the world
To ease my troubled mind
I left my body laying somewhere
In the sands of time
But I watched the world float
To the dark side of the moon

I feel there is nothing I can do, yeah

I watched the world float
To the dark side of the moon
After all I knew it had to be
Something to do with you
I really don’t mind what happens now and then
As long as you’ll be my friend at the end

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be
There a-holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite

You called me strong, you called me weak,
But still your secrets I will keep
You took for granted all the times
I never let you down
You stumbled in and bumped your head,
If not for me then you'd be dead
I picked you up and put you back
On solid ground

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well,
Will you be there a-holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite
Yeah!!

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be there
Holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I'm alive and well,
Will you be there a-holding my hand
I'll keep you by my side
With my superhuman might
Kryptonite
Yeah!!


----------



## morganj614

*A Long December*

A long december and there’s reason to believe
Maybe this year will be better than the last
I can’t remember the last thing that you said as you were leaven’
Now the days go by so fast
And it’s one more day up in the canyons
And it’s one more night in hollywood
If you think that I could be forgiven...i wish you would
The smell of hospitals in winter
And the feeling that it’s all a lot of oysters, but no pearls
All at once you look across a crowded room
To see the way that light attaches to a girl
And it’s one more day up in the canyons
And it’s one more night in hollywood
If you think you might come to california...i think you should
Drove up to hillside manor sometime after two a.m.
And talked a little while about the year
I guess the winter makes you laugh a little slower,
Makes you talk a little lower about the things you could not show her
And it’s been a long december and there’s reason to believe
Maybe this year will be better than the last
I can’t remember all the times I tried to tell my myself
To hold on to these moments as they pass
And it’s one more day up in the canyon
And it’s one more night in hollywood
It’s been so long since I’ve seen the ocean...i guess I should


----------



## jazz lady

*25 years ago today...*

John Lennon was shot and killed by a deranged fan...  

Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today...

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one


----------



## slotted

I posted that about 7 days ago.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> John Lennon was shot and killed by a deranged fan...



I was in the car with my Dad on the way home from E.R. after getting stitches in my hand when "Lobster" on K O M E announced it...


----------



## otter

The music industry is to extend its copyright war by taking legal action against websites offering unlicensed song scores and lyrics. 

You people are in big trouble..


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> The music industry is to extend its copyright war by taking legal action against websites *offering * unlicensed song scores and lyrics.
> 
> You people are in big trouble..



I wasn't *offering * when I started the thread.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> The music industry is to extend its copyright war by taking legal action against websites offering unlicensed song scores and lyrics.
> 
> You people are in big trouble..





> MPA president Lauren Keiser said he wanted site owners to be jailed.



It looks more like Vrai and David are in trouble.


----------



## cattitude

http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Xmas/tf/The Chipmunk Christmas Song - Alvin and the Chipmunks.wav


----------



## cattitude

*My FAVORITE Christmas Song*

http://www.blueyze.com/bluechristmas.html


----------



## morganj614

*XM top tracks kicks butt!*

So sue me...here's a little Uriah Heep

This is a thing I have
Never known before
It’s called easy livin’
This is a place i’ve
Never seen before
And I’ve been forgiven

Easy livin’ and I’ve been forgiven
Since you’ve taken
Your place in my heart

Somewhere along the lonely road
I had tried to find you
Day after day on that windy road
I had walked behind you

Easy livin’ and I’ve been forgiven
Since you’ve taken
Your place in my heart

Waiting, watching
Wishing my whole life away
Dreaming, thinking
Ready for my happy day
And some easy livin’


----------



## jazz lady

*BK-reoke...*

I'll have a blue Christmas without you
I'll be so blue thinking about you
Decorations of red
On a green Christmas tree
Won't be the same
If you're not here with me

And when those blue snow flakes start falling
And when those blue memories start calling
You'll be doing all right with your Christmas of white
But I'll have a blue, blue, blue, blue Christmas

Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh

Decorations of red
On a green Christmas tree
won't mean a thing
If you're not here with me

I'll have a blue Christmas, that's certain
And when that blue heartache starts hurtin'
You'll be doing all right
With your Christmas of white
But I'll have a blue, blue Christmas

Mmmm

*sigh*


----------



## jazz lady

*DoWHAT????  Naw, just BK again...*

Where it began, I can't begin to know when
But then I know it's growing strong
Oh, wasn't the spring, whooo
And spring became the summer
Who'd believe you'd come along

Hands, touching hands, reaching out
Touching me, touching you
Oh, sweet Caroline
Good times never seem so good
I've been inclined to believe it never would

And now I, I look at the night, whooo
And it don't seem so lonely
We fill it up with only two, oh
And when I hurt
Hurting runs off my shoulder
How can I hurt when holding you

Oh, one, touching one, reaching out
Touching me, touching you
Oh, sweet Caroline
Good times never seem so good
Oh I've been inclined to believe it never would

Ohhh, sweet Caroline, good times never seem so good

*bomp, bomp, booooooooooooomp*


----------



## sockgirl77

*For all you GH fans...*

*Artist: Rick Springfield Lyrics
Song: Jessie's Girl Lyrics*

Jessie is a friend,
yeah, I know he's been
a good friend of mine
But lately something's changed
that ain't hard to define
Jessie's got himself a girl
and I want to make her mine
And she's watching him with those eyes
And she's lovin' him with that body,
I just know it
Yeah 'n' he's holding her
in his arms late,
late at night

You know, I wish that I had Jessie's girl,
I wish that I had Jessie's girl
Where can I find a woman like that
I play along with the charade,
there doesn't seem to be
a reason to change
You know, I feel so dirty
when they start talking cute
I wanna tell her that I love her,
but the point is probably moot
'Cos she's watching him with those eyes
And she's lovin' him with that body,
I just know it
And he's holding her
in his arms late, late at night

Like Jessie's girl,
I wish that I had Jessie's girl
Where can I find a woman,
where can I find a woman like that
And I'm lookin' in the mirror all the time,
wondering what she don't see in me
I've been funny,
I've been cool with the lines
Ain't that the way
love supposed to be
Tell me, where can I find a woman like that
[Solo]
You know, I wish that I had Jessie's girl,
I wish that I had Jessie's girl
I want Jessie's girl,
where can I find a woman like that, like
Jessie's girl,
I wish that I had Jessie's girl,
I want,
I want Jessie's girl


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Close your eyes, baby
> Follow my heart
> Call on the memories
> Here in the dark
> We'll let the magic
> Take us away
> Back to the feelings
> We shared when they played
> 
> In the still of the night
> Hold me darlin', hold me tight
> So real, so right
> Lost in the fifties tonight
> 
> These precious hours
> We know can't survive
> But loves all that matters
> While the past is alive
> Now and for always
> Till time disappears
> We'll hold each other
> Whenever we hear
> 
> In the still of the night
> Hold me darlin', hold me tight
> So real, so right
> Lost in the fifties tonight​
> Love you, Catt....



Love you too, baby.


----------



## mainman

cattitude said:
			
		

> Love you too, baby.


So, who put the bomp in the bomp bomp bomp ba bomp?


----------



## cattitude

mainman said:
			
		

> So, who put the bomp in the bomp bomp bomp ba bomp?



You want to shake his hand, don't cha?


----------



## mainman

cattitude said:
			
		

> You want to shake his hand, don't cha?


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

>


I just handed cat a two-inch stack of CDs... :dowop:


----------



## mainman

kwillia said:
			
		

> I just handed cat a two-inch stack of CDs... :dowop:


Totally kick ass party, you really know how to throw a shin dig..

 BTW, is there an official count on how many times Cat spilled stuff. I was thinking about 24 or 25...:shrug:


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> Totally kick ass party, you really know how to throw a shin dig..
> 
> BTW, is there an official count on how many times Cat spilled stuff. I was thinking about 24 or 25...:shrug:


She managed to give Mrs. Dowhat a whole new meaning to being Goosed on the butt...


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> Totally kick ass party, you really know how to throw a shin dig..


  Thanks kwillia.  



> BTW, is there an official count on how many times Cat spilled stuff. I was thinking about 24 or 25...:shrug:


At least.  I went through at least three rolls of Bounty.  Thank goodness DidWhat's sweater soaked up a bunch.


----------



## cattitude




----------



## jazz lady

*Ah...listening my girl Anita Baker's new Christmas Fantasy album...*

Larry Carlton, George Duke, Joe Sample, and the lady herself...it doesn't get any better than this.  

Santa make him love me
Think just of me
Tell me I belong
I need a love to call my own
I adore him, can't ignore him
All that's on my mind
Don't you know the man's so fine and I've been good, 
I behaved like I should
I done all that I could

Whatever he wants from me
Whatever he needs from me
Just set him beneath my tree
He's my Christmas fantasy
And that's all I need
I'm begging you Santa please
Slide him down my chimney
He's my Christmas fantasy

Santa my one wish, top of my list
Our first Christmas kiss
Is something that I can't resist
Santa maybe I'll be his baby
I got to make him mine
There's nothing like a love divine

And I've been good
I behaved like I should
Santa if you would

Whatever he wants from me
Whatever he needs from me
Just set him beneath my tree
He's my Christmas fantasy
And that's all I need
I'm begging you Santa please
Slide him down my chimney
He's my Christmas fantasy


----------



## jazz lady

*another from the CD...not really Christmas but...*

Raindrops on roses and
Whiskers on kittens
Bright copper kettles and
Warm woolen mittens
Brown paper packages
Tied up with strings
These are a few of 
My favorite things 

Cream colored ponies and
Crisp apple strudels
Door bells and sleigh bells
And schnitzel with noodles
Wild geese that fly with
The moon on their wings
These are a few of 
My favorite things 

Girls in white dresses 
With blue satin sashes
Snowflakes that stay on 
My nose and eyelashes
Silver white winters 
That melt into Springs
These are a few of 
My favorite things 

When the dog bites
When the bee stings
When I'm feeling sad
I simply remember 
My favorite things
And then I don't feel so bad.


----------



## jazz lady

*Okay, last one...*

Well the snow is beginning to fall
And the day of Thanksgiving has come and gone
Silver bells begin to ring
Hear little children sing
Silent Night was never just a song

Stockings are hung by the chimney with care
It's the most wonderful time of the year
Ice cream castles in the sky
There is happiness in their eyes
'Cause Christmas time is here

Ring a ding-ding Wrapping presents
Hearts reflect the fire's glow
I have you underneath the mistletoe
And all is fine
Fall down like rain upon me
Give me something I can feel
So then I'll know
Then I'll know this is for real

Stockings are hung by the chimney with care
It's the most wonderful time of the year
Ice cream castles in the sky
There is happiness in their eyes
'Cause Christmas time yes
Christmas time yes
Christmas time is here


----------



## Justanotherjoe

*MAROON 5 LYRICS

**"She Will Be Loved"*

Beauty queen of only eighteen
She had some trouble with herself
He was always there to help her
She always belonged to someone else

I drove for miles and miles
And wound up at your door
I've had you so many times but somehow
I want more

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
She will be loved

Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful
I know I tend to get so insecure
It doesn't matter anymore

It's not always rainbows and butterflies
It's compromise that moves us along
My heart is full and my door's always open
You can come anytime you want

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved

I know where you hide
Alone in your car
Know all of the things that make you who you are
I know that goodbye means nothing at all
Comes back and begs me to catch her every time she falls

Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved

_[in the background]_
Please don't try so hard to say goodbye
Please don't try so hard to say goodbye

Yeah
_[softly]_
I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain

Try so hard to say goodbye


----------



## camily

I got my 8 year old son that CD for Christmas! He will be so happy!


----------



## morganj614

*in a Moody Blues mood*

Isn’t life strange
A turn of the page
Can read like before
Can we ask for more? 
Each day passes by
How hard man will try? 
The sea will not wait
You know it makes me want to cry, cry, cry -

Wished I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wished I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were, and here we are.

Isn’t love strange
A word we arrange
With no thought or care
Maker of despair
Each breath that we breathe
With love we must weave
To make us as one
You know it makes me want to cry, cry, cry -

Wished I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wished I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were, and here we are.

Isn’t life strange
A turn of the page
A book without light
Unless with love we write;
To throw it away
To lose just a day
The quicksand of time
You know it makes me want to cry, cry, cry -

Wished I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wished I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were:


----------



## morganj614

I took a ride in a limousine, 
I took a road I'd never been. 
I met a stranger by the way, 
His coat was torn but his eyes were clear. 
Standing in a slide zone, 
I could be steppin' in a slide zone. 

He told me where a river flows, 
He showed me how the apple grows. 
He told me of a magic stream, 
His face was worn but his eyes were clear. 

Standing in a slide zone, 
I could be steppin' in a slide zone. 
Standing in a slide zone, 
I could be steppin' through a time zone. 

He went to find a shooting star, 
Around the bend, that's where they are. 
I went along just for the ride, 
Suddenly I began to glide. 

Standing in a slide zone, 
I could be steppin' in a slide zone. 

The air raced by, there was no sound, 
We drifted high above the ground 
And then he said You know this place 
And then a smile lit up his face. 

Standing in a slide zone, 
I could be steppin' in a slide zone. 
Standing in a slide zone, 
I could be steppin' through a time zone. 

I turned my head and I looked below 
And there was something there, I know; 
Suddenly I began to fall, 
I looked around and tried to call. 

Standing in a slide zone, 
He had me steppin' in a time zone. 
Standing in a slide zone, 
Falling through a time zone. 

Help me, please I thought I said 
Then something happened in my head; 
Music came from all round 
And I knew what I had found. 

Standing in a slide zone, 
Falling through a time zone. 
Standing in a slide zone, 
He had me falling through a time zone.


----------



## kwillia

This has got to be the saddest day of my life
I called you here today for a bit of bad news
I won't be able to see you anymore
Because of my obligations, and the ties that you have
We've been meeting here everyday
And since this is our last day together
I wanna hold you just one more time
When you turn and walk away, don't look back
I wanna remember you just like this
Let's just kiss and say goodbye

I had to meet you here today
There's just so many things to say
Please don't stop me 'til I'm through
This is something I hate to do
We've been meeting here so long
I guess what we've done, oh was wrong
Please darlin', don't you cry
Let's just kiss and say goodbye (Goodbye!)

Many months have passed us by
(I'm gonna miss you)
I'm gonna miss you, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
I've got ties, and so do you
I just think this is the thing to do
It's gonna hurt me, I can't lie
Maybe you'll meet, you'll meet another guy
Understand me, won't you try, try, try, try, try, try, try
Let's just kiss and say goodbye (Goodbye!)

Hmmmm
(I'm gonna miss you)
I'm gonna miss you, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
Understand me, won't you try
(I'm gonna miss you)
It's gonna hurt me, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
Take my hankerchief and wipe your eyes
(I'm gonna miss you)
Maybe you'll find, you'll find another guy
(I'm gonna miss you)
Let's kiss and say goodbye, pretty baby
(I'm gonna miss you)
Please, don't you cry
(I'm gonna miss you)
Understand me, won't you try
(I'm gonna miss you)
Let's just kiss and say goodbye


----------



## jazz lady

*Funny...*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> People are strange when you're a stranger
> Faces look ugly when you're alone
> Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
> Streets are uneven when you're down



this song was playing on the jukebox when I walked into the bar last night.


----------



## FromTexas

I’ve been in every bar; been in every honky tonk
been trying to find my daddy with that broke down piece of junk
asked everyone to help me; cried help me if you can
you’ll know my daddy; he’s that trombone playing man

Where is my daddy? Tell me where is my daddy; 
Where is my daddy with that big long sliding thing?

I even ask a man - that played a steel guitar, 
he said that you don’t need him to be moved right to the bar
he brought his amplifier and he hitched in my plug
he planked it and he plunked it, but it just wasn’t good enough
cause I need my daddy, need my daddy, with that big long sliding thing

Well then a knock came at my door, I said eeeemmmm my daddy’s back 
I opened up the door and there stood Piano Jack; 
he said I came to do some tinklin on your piano keys;
I said don’t make me nervous, this ain’t not time to tease
Just send me my daddy, send me my daddy with that big long sliding thing

Well the first time he played - I asked him how it was done
He said I blow right through here – then I work my fingers and my thumb
I slide it right out, then I slide it back again
And I gather a lot of wind, then I slide it back again
Where is my daddy with that big long sliding thing?


----------



## FromTexas

Look a here girls I'm telling you now
They call me "Lovin' Dan"
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man

If you don't believe I'mm all that I say
Come up and take my hand
When I let you go you'll cry "Oh yes,"
"He's a sixty-minute man

There'll be 15 minutes of kissing
Then you'll holler "please don't stop"
There'll be 15 minutes of teasing
And 15 minutes of squeezing
And 15 minutes of blowing my top

If your man ain't treating you right
Come up and see ol' Dan
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man

Sixty-minute man
They call me Lovin' Dan
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man

Sixty-minute man
They call me Lovin' Dan
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man

There'll be 15 minutes of kissing
Then you'll holler "please don't stop"
There'll be 15 minutes of teasing
And 15 minutes of squeezing
And 15 minutes of blowing my top

If your man ain't treating you right
Come up and see ol' Dan
I rock 'em, roll 'em all night long
I'm a sixty-minute man, oh yeah
SIXTY-MINUTE MAN


----------



## Vixen

*Nickelback ~ Photograph*

Look at this photograph
Everytime I do it makes me laugh
How did our eyes get so red
And what the hell is on Joey's head

And this is where I grew up
I think the present owner fixed it up
I never knew we'd ever went without
The second floor is hard for sneaking out

And this is where I went to school
Most of the time had better things to do
Criminal record says I broke in twice
I must have done it half a dozen times

I wonder if It's too late
Should i go back and try to graduate
Life's better now then it was back then
If I was them I wouldn't let me in

Oh oh oh
Oh god I

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Remember the old arcade
Blew every dollar that we ever made
The cops hated us hangin' out
They say somebody went and burned it down

We used to listen to the radio
And sing along with every song we know
We said someday we'd find out how it feels
To sing to more than just the steering wheel

Kim's the first girl I kissed
I was so nervous that I nearly missed
She's had a couple of kids since then
I haven't seen her since god knows when

Oh oh oh
Oh god I

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

I miss that town
I miss the faces
You can't erase
You can't replace it
I miss it now
I can't believe it

So hard to stay
Too hard to leave it

If I could I relive those days
I know the one thing that would never change

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Look at this photograph
Everytime I do it makes me laugh
Everytime I do it makes me


----------



## Agee

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I’ve been in every bar; been in every honky tonk
> been trying to find my daddy with that broke down piece of junk
> asked everyone to help me; cried help me if you can
> you’ll know my daddy; he’s that trombone playing man
> 
> Where is my daddy? Tell me where is my daddy;
> Where is my daddy with that big long sliding thing?
> 
> I even ask a man - that played a steel guitar,
> he said that you don’t need him to be moved right to the bar
> he brought his amplifier and he hitched in my plug
> he planked it and he plunked it, but it just wasn’t good enough
> cause I need my daddy, need my daddy, with that big long sliding thing
> 
> Well then a knock came at my door, I said eeeemmmm my daddy’s back
> I opened up the door and there stood Piano Jack;
> he said I came to do some tinklin on your piano keys;
> I said don’t make me nervous, this ain’t not time to tease
> Just send me my daddy, send me my daddy with that big long sliding thing
> 
> Well the first time he played - I asked him how it was done
> He said I blow right through here – then I work my fingers and my thumb
> I slide it right out, then I slide it back again
> And I gather a lot of wind, then I slide it back again
> Where is my daddy with that big long sliding thing?


Sometimes...

You got to throw your hands up... and scream, who stole my trombone?


----------



## meangirl

*My sweet hubby's song...*

*Tonic*
If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me

Well you got your reasons
And you got your lies
And you got your manipulations
They cut me down to size

Sayin’ you love but you don’t
You give your love but you won’t

If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me

Seems the road less traveled
Show’s happiness unraveled
And you got to take a little dirt
To keep what you love
That’s what you gotta do

Sayin’ you love but you don’t
You give your love but you won’t
You’re stretching out your arms to something that’s just not there
Sayin’ you love where you stand
Give your heart when you can

If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me

Sayin’ you love but you don’t
You give your love but you won’t
Sayin’ you love where you stand
Give your heart when you can

If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me


----------



## meangirl

OMG, his voice!! Unreal...


*James Blunt - You're Beautiful * 

My life is brilliant.
My love is pure.
I saw an angel.
Of that I'm sure.
She smiled at me on the subway.
She was with another man.
But I won't lose no sleep on that,
'Cause I've got a plan.

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw you face in a crowded place,
And I don't know what to do,
'Cause I'll never be with you.

Yeah, she caught my eye,
As we walked on by.
She could see from my face that I was,
F**king high,
And I don't think that I'll see her again,
But we shared a moment that will last till the end.

You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
I saw you face in a crowded place,
And I don't know what to do,
'Cause I'll never be with you.
You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
You're beautiful, it's true.
There must be an angel with a smile on her face,
When she thought up that I should be with you.
But it's time to face the truth,
I will never be with you.
__________________
~~~~~~~~~


----------



## cyphertext69

meangirl said:
			
		

> OMG, his voice!! Unreal...
> 
> 
> *James Blunt - You're Beautiful *
> 
> My life is brilliant.
> My love is pure.
> I saw an angel.
> Of that I'm sure.
> She smiled at me on the subway.
> She was with another man.
> But I won't lose no sleep on that,
> 'Cause I've got a plan.
> 
> You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
> You're beautiful, it's true.
> I saw you face in a crowded place,
> And I don't know what to do,
> 'Cause I'll never be with you.
> 
> Yeah, she caught my eye,
> As we walked on by.
> She could see from my face that I was,
> F**king high,
> And I don't think that I'll see her again,
> But we shared a moment that will last till the end.
> 
> You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
> You're beautiful, it's true.
> I saw you face in a crowded place,
> And I don't know what to do,
> 'Cause I'll never be with you.
> You're beautiful. You're beautiful.
> You're beautiful, it's true.
> There must be an angel with a smile on her face,
> When she thought up that I should be with you.
> But it's time to face the truth,
> I will never be with you.
> __________________
> ~~~~~~~~~



I like that song...I heard it a while back and forgot about it....

Click here for the Video


----------



## meangirl

cyphertext69 said:
			
		

> I like that song...I heard it a while back and forgot about it....
> 
> Click here for the Video



Thank you! The link is now in my favorites!


----------



## cyphertext69

meangirl said:
			
		

> Thank you! The link is now in my favorites!



You're welcome!


----------



## Kyle

I’d like to find the guy
Who done me wrong
And stuck my butt up on this Christmas tree

Who put the stump in my rump ba-bump ba-bump
Who took and jammed it in my ramma-lamma ding dong
Who stood the wood where I poop she-poop she-poop
Who put the stick up my hip-de-dip-de-dip
Who was that man
He shoved it up my can
And left me stranded on this Christmas tree
Yeah yeah yeah



When this angel heard
Chop ba ba bop chop ba ba bop 
A dreadful fear went right into my heart
Those pine tree needles sting me
Ram a jam a jammin’ in my ding dong
You’ll never know how much that smarts

Who put the stump in my rump ba-bump ba-bump
Who took and jammed it in my ramma-lamma ding dong
Who stood the wood where I poop she-poop she-poop
Who put the stick up my hip de dip de dip
Who took that bush
And crammed it my tush
He made this angel 
Beg for mercy please
Yeoww


Each night when I’m alone
Scratchity –scratchity-scratchity scratchity shoo
It’s sets my tiny bottom all aglow
And every time I’d wiggle
Slipped it in da din slipped it in da din
A little further in it goes
Oh ohoh oh oh


Rump ba bomp ba bomp
Rammed it up my ding dong
Slipped it in da din
Poopity poopity chute
Rump ba bomp ba bomp
Rammed it up my ding dong
Slipped it in da din
Poopity poopity chute

That’s sure a beautiful angel
What’s a matter with the star?
That’s a pretty star

Bomp ba bomp ba bomp
Rammed it up my ding dong
Slipped it in da din
Poopity poopity chute

Bomp ba bomp ba bomp
Rammed it up my ding dong
Slipped it in da din
Poopity poopity chute


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah...perfect for a cold December night...*

(I really can't stay) But baby it's cold outside
(Got to go away) But baby it's cold outside
(This evening has been) Been hoping you'd drop in
(So very nice) I'll hold your hands they're just like ice
(My mother will start to worry) Beautiful watch you're wearing
(My father will be pacing the floor) Listen to the fireplace roar
(So really I'd better scurry) Beautiful please don't hurry
(Well maybe just half a drink) Put some records on while I pour
(The neighbors might think) Baby it's bad out there
(Say what's in this drink) No cabs to be had out there
(I wish I knew how) Your eyes are like starlight now
(To break this spell) I'll take your hat your hair looks swell
(I ought to say no no) Mind if I move in closer
(At least I'm going to say I tried) What's the sense of hurting my pride
(I really can't stay) Baby don't hold out
(Both) Baby it's cold outside

(I simply must go) Baby it's cold outside
(The answer is no) Baby it's cold outside
(The welcome has been) How lucky that you dropped in
(So nice and warm) Look out the window at the storm
(My sister will be suspicious) Gosh your lips look delicious
(My brother will be there at the door) Waves upon a tropical shore
(My maiden aunt's mind is vicious) Gosh your lips are delicious
(But maybe just a cigarette) Never such a blizzard before
(I got to get home) But baby you'd freeze out there
(Say lend me a comb) It's up to your knees out there
(You've really been grand) I thrill when you touch my hand
(But don't you see) How can you do this to me
(There's bound to be talk tomorrow) Think of my life long sorrow
(At least they'll be plenty implied) If you caught pneumonia and died
(I really can't stay) Get over that old doubt

(Both) Baby it's cold
(Both) Baby it's cold outside...


----------



## morganj614

*Cilla Black flashback*

Anyone who ever loved, could look at me
and know that I love you
Anyone who ever dreamed, could look at me
and know I dream of you
Knowing I love you so
Anyone who had a heart
Would take me in his arms and love me, too
you couldn't really have a heart and hurt me,
Like you hurt me and be so untrue
What am I to do

Every time you go away, I always say
this time it's goodbye , dear
Loving you the way I do
I take you back, without you I'd die dear 
Knowing I love you so
Anyone who had a heart
Would take me in his arms and love me, too
you couldn't really have a heart and hurt me,
Like you hurt me and be so untrue
What am I to do

Knowing I love you so
Anyone who had a heart
Would take me in his arms and love me, too
You couldn't really have a heart and hurt me,
Like you hurt me and be so untrue
Anyone who had a heart would love me too
Anyone who had a heart would surely take me in his arms and always love me 
Why won't you


----------



## morganj614

*Cilla*

I saw where she was at Elton Johns stag party and remembered her from long ago

you're my world you're ev'ry breath i take
you're my world you're ev'ry move i make
other eyes see the stars up in the skies
but for me they shine within you're eyes

as the trees reach for the sun above
so my arms reach out to you for love
with your hand resting in mine
i feel a power so divine

you're my world you are my night and day
you're my world you're ev'ry pray'r i pray
if our love ceases to be
then it's the end of my world for me

with your hand resting in mine
i feel a power so divine

you're my world you are my night and day
you're my world you're ev'ry pray'r i pray
if our love ceases to be
then it's the end of my world, end of my world,
end of my world for me


----------



## jazz lady

*almost forgot what a beautiful Conway Twitty had until I heard this tonight...*

There's a lot of ways of sayin' what I want to say to you,
There's songs and poems and promises and dreams that might be true.
But I wont talk of stary skies or moonlight on the ground,
I'll come right out and tell you, I'd just love to lay you down.

Lay ya down and softly whisper pretty love words in your ear.
Lay ya down and tell you all the things a woman loves to hear.
I'll let you know how much it means just havin' you around.
Oh darlin', how I'd love to lay you down.

There's so many ways your sweet love made this house into a home.
You've got a way of doin' little things that turn me on.
Like standin' in the kitchen in your faded cotton gown,
With your hair all up in curlers, I'd still love to lay ya down.

Lay ya down and softly whisper pretty love words in your ear.
Lay ya down and tell you all the things a woman loves to hear.
I'll let you know how much it means just havin' you around.
Oh darlin', how I'd love to lay you down.

When a whole lot of Decembers are showin' in your face.
Your auburn hair has faded and silver takes it's place.
You'll be just as lovely and I'll still be around.
And if I can, I know that I'd still love to lay you down.

Lay ya down and softly whisper pretty love words in your ear.
Lay ya down and tell you all the things a woman loves to hear.
I'll let you know how much it means just havin' you around.
Oh darlin', how I'd love to lay you down.

Lay ya down and softly whisper pretty love words in your ear.
Lay ya down and tell you all the things my woman loves to hear.
I'll let you know how much it means just havin' you around.
Oh darlin', how I'd love to lay you down.

Lay ya down and softly whisper pretty love words in your ear.
Lay ya down and tell you all the things my woman loves to hear.
I'll let you know how much it means just havin' you around.
Oh darlin', how I'd love to lay you down...


----------



## jazz lady

Boy, you're looking fine tonight
And every girl's got you in her sights
What you're doing with a clown like me
Is surely one of life's little mysteries

So tonight I'll ask the stars above
And how did I ever win your love?
What did I do, what did I do, what did I say
To turn your angel eyes my way?

Now I'm the girl who never learned to dance
I never even got second glance
Across the crowded room, that was close enough
well, I could look, but I could never touch

So tonight I'll ask the stars above
And how did I ever win your love?
What did I do, what did I do, what did I say
To turn your angel eyes my way?

Don't anybody wake me if this is a dream
'Cause he is the best thing that's ever happened to me
All you girls, yeah, you can look all you like
But this man you see, is leaving with me tonight
And there's just one more thing I need to know
If this is love then why does it scare me so
It must be something only you can see
But boy, I feel it when you look at me

So tonight I'll ask the stars above
And how did I ever win your love?
What did I do, what did I do, what did I say
To turn your angel eyes my way?

What did I do, what did I do, what did I say
To turn your angel eyes my way?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ummmm... that was my wedding song and I don't remember it being quite those lyrics... you trying to tell us something...



Two versions.  :shrug:  Should I have posted some AC/DC instead?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've never heard the "female singing to male" version... I'd like to tho... I'll look it up on iTunes when I get home... who did it?



I have no idea.  I heard it on the radio last night and thought it was pretty.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've never heard the "female singing to male" version... I'd like to tho... I'll look it up on iTunes when I get home... who did it?



Okay, I found it again.  It was done by Ilse De Lange.


----------



## cattitude

Cara Mia why must we say goodbye?
Each time we part my heart wants to die
Darling hear my prayer
Cara Mia fair
I'll be your love till the end of time

Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine

Cara Mia why must we say goodbye?
Each time we part my heart wants to die
Darling hear my prayer
Cara Mia fair
I'll be your love till the end of time

Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine

Oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh
Each time we part my heart wants to die
Darling hear my prayer
Cara Mia fair
I'll be your love till the end of time

Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine

Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine


----------



## jazz lady

*Collective Soul...*

There once was love thrown into your room 
But you never knew 
A calendar of days just for you 
But you never knew, never knew no 
And the truth that you'll find will always be 
The truth you hide 

So how do you love, how do you love 
When your angels can't sing, and your world is still 
Lacking of me 

There once were eyes that only saw you 
But you never knew 
A portrait of a flower in full bloom 
But you never knew, never knew no 
And the words that you fear will always be 
The words you hear 

This space where you've been living 
Has gifts you've never given 
That's the face you always show 
Ask me for words of wisdom 
Tell me of your condition 
I don't know, I don't 
I don't know 

And the truth that you'll find will always be 
The truth you hide


----------



## morganj614

*Joe Jackson*

Now -
The mist across the window hides the lines
But nothing hides the colour of the lights that shine
Electricity so fine
Look and dry your eyes

We -
So tired of all the darkness in our lives
With no more angry words to say
Can come alive
Get into a car and drive
To the other side

Me babe - steppin out
Into the night
Into the light
You babe - steppin out
Into the night
Into the light

We -
Are young but getting old before our time
We’ll leave the t.v. and the radio behind
Don’t you wonder what we’ll find
Steppin out tonight

You -
Can dress in pink and blue just like a child
And in a yellow taxi turn to me and smile
We’ll be there in just a while
If you follow me

Me babe - steppin out
Into the night
Into the light
You babe - steppin out
Into the night
Into the light


----------



## jazz lady

*The Fray...*

I never knew 
I never knew that everything was falling through 
That everyone I knew was waiting on a queue 
To turn and run when all I needed was the truth 
But that's how it's got to be 
It's coming down to nothing more than apathy 
I'd rather run the other way than stay and see 
The smoke and who's still standing when it clears and 

Everyone knows I'm in 
Over my head 
Over my head 
With eight seconds left in overtime 
She's on your mind 
She's on your mind 

Let's rearrange 
I wish you were a stranger I could disengage 
Say that we agree and then never change 
Soften a bit until we all just get along 
But that's disregard 
Find another friend and you discard 
As you lose the argument in a cable car 
Hanging above as the canyon comes between and 

Everyone knows I'm in 
Over my head 
Over my head 
With eight seconds left in overtime 
She's on your mind 
She's on your mind 

Everyone knows I'm in 
Over my head 
Over my head 
With eight seconds left in overtime 
She's on your mind 
She's on 

And suddenly I become a part of your past 
I'm becoming the part that don't last 
I'm losing you and its effortless 
Without a sound we lose sight of the ground 
In the throw around 
Never thought that you wanted to bring it down 
I won't let it go down till we torch it ourselves 

Everyone knows I'm in 
Over my head 
Over my head 
With eight seconds left in overtime 
She's on your mind 
She's on your mind 

Everyone knows 
She's on your mind 

Everone knows I'm in 
Over my head 
I'm in over my head 
I'm over my 

Everyone knows I'm in 
Over my head 
Over my head 
With eight seconds left in overtime 
She's on your mind 
She's on your mind


----------



## morganj614

*Big Head Todd & The Monsters*

And a soul for every cowboy.

And a star to guide him home.

And an angel to bring him,

A song to sing when he's alone.

For the night is far from over

And the storm is coming on.

And the wind is blowing colder.

And he's very far from home.

When hell falls cold and wet.

His heart soon forgets.

That ever he was loved or wanted to be loved.


----------



## jazz lady

*My favorite new artist...Fall Out Boy...*

Am I more than you bargained for yet
I've been dying to tell you anything you want to hear
Cause that's just who I am this week
Lie in the grass, next to the mausoleum
I'm just a notch in your bedpost
But you're just a line in a song
(A notch in your bedpost, but you're just a line in a song)

Drop a heart, break a name
We're always sleeping in, and sleeping for the wrong team

We're going down, down in an earlier round
And Sugar, we're going down swinging
I'll be your number one with a bullet
A loaded gun complex, #### it and pull it
[x2]

Is this more than you bargained for yet
Oh don't mind me I'm watching you two from the closet
Wishing to be the friction in your jeans
Isn't it messed up how I'm just dying to be him
I'm just a notch in your bedpost
But you're just a line in a song
(Notch in your bedpost, but you're just a line in a song)

Drop a heart, break a name
We're always sleeping in, and sleeping for the wrong team

We're going down, down in an earlier round
And Sugar, we're going down swinging
I'll be your number one with a bullet
A loaded gun complex, #### it and pull it
[x2]

Down, down in an earlier round
And Sugar, we're going down swinging
I'll be your number one with a bullet
A loaded gun complex, #### it and pull it

We're going down, down in an earlier round (Take aim at myself)
And Sugar, we're going down swinging (Take back what you said)
I'll be your number one with a bullet (Take aim at myself)
A loaded gun complex, #### it and pull it

We're going down, down (down, down)
Down, down (down, down)
We're going down, down (down, down)
A loaded gun complex, #### it and pull it

We're going down, down in an earlier round (Take aim at myself)
And Sugar, we're going down swinging (Take back what you said)
I'll be your number one with a bullet (Take aim at myself)
A loaded gun complex, #### it and pull it


----------



## RoseRed

This bed is on fire with passion and love
The neighbors complain about the noises above
But she only comes when she's on top

My therapist said not to see you no more
She said you're like a disease without any cure
She said I'm so obsessed that I'll become a bore, oh no

Ah you think you're so pretty (eeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeee)

Caught your hand inside the till
Slammed your fingers in the door
Bought the kitchen knives and skewers
Dressed me up in women's clothes
Messed around with gender roles
Dye my eyes and call me pretty

Moved out of the house so you moved next door
I locked you out you cut a hole in the wall
I found you sleeping next to me I thought I was alone
You're driving me crazy when are you coming home


----------



## RoseRed

Coming out of my cage 
And I've been doing just fine 
Gotta gotta be down 
Because I want it all 
It started out with a kiss 
How did it end up like this? 
It was only a kiss 
It was only a kiss 

Now I'm falling asleep 
And she's calling a cab 
While he's having a smoke 
And she's taking the drag 

Now they're going to bed 
And my stomach is sick 
And it's all in my head 
But she's touching his chest now 

He takes off her dress now 
Let me go 
And I just can't look 
It's killing me 
And taking control 

Jealousy 
Turning saints into the sea 
Turning through sick lullaby 
Joking on your alibi 
But it's just the price I pay 
Destiny is calling me 
Open up my eager eyes 
I'm Mr. Brightside


----------



## RoseRed

Time is never time at all
You can never ever leave without leaving a peace of youth
And our lives are forever changed
We will never be the same
The more you change the less you feel
Believe believe in me believe
That life can change that you're not stuck in vain
We're not the same we're different tonight
Tonight so bright tonight

And you know you're never sure
But you're sure you could be right
If you held yourself up to the light
And the embers never fade in your city by the lake
The place where you were born
Believe believe in me believe
In the resolute urgency of now
And if you believe there's not a tonight
Tonight so bright tonight

We'll crucify the incinsere tonight
We'll make things right we'll feel it all tonight
We'll find a way to offer up the night tonight
The indescribable moments of your life tonight
The impossible is possible tonight
Believe in me as I believe in you
Tonight tonight

Tonight


----------



## morganj614

All my life's a circle;
Sunrise and sundown;
Moon rolls thru the nighttime;
Till the daybreak comes around.

All my life's a circle;
But I can't tell you why;
Season's spinning round again;
The years keep rollin' by.

It seems like I've been here before;
I can't remember when;
But I have this funny feeling;
That we'll all be together again.
No straight lines make up my life;
And all my roads have bends;
There's no clear-cut beginnings;
And so far no dead-ends.

Chorus:

I found you a thousand times;
I guess you done the same;
But then we lose each other;
It's like a children's game;

As I find you here again;
A thought runs through my mind;
Our love is like a circle;
Let's go 'round one more time.

Chorus:


----------



## jazz lady

*Smaltzy night...*

You are the sunshine, baby 
Whenever you smile 
But I call you stormy today 
All of a sudden that ole rain's fallin' down 
And my world is cloudy and gray 
You've gone away 

Oh stormy (stormy), oh stormy (stormy) 
Oh stormy (stormy), oh stormy (stormy) 

Yesterday's love was like a warm summer breeze 
But like the weather it changed 
Now things are dreary, baby 
Windy and cold 
And I stand alone in the rain 
Callin' out your name 

Stormy (stormy), stormy (stormy) 
Come back to me (stormy), stormy (stormy) 
Bring back that sunny day 
Bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it back 

Yesterday's love was like a warm summer breeze 
But like the weather it changed 
And everything around is dreary (windy and cold) 
Oh so cold and I stand alone in the rain 
Callin' out your name 

Oh (stormy) stormy come back to me (stormy) 
Stormy come back to me (stormy) 
Come on home to me (stormy) 
Bring back that sunny day


----------



## jazz lady

*Happy New Year!*

Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
And auld lang syne!

For auld lang syne, my dear,
For auld lang syne,
We'll take a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne

And surely ye'll be your pint stowp!
And surely I'll be mine!
And we'll take a cup o' kindness yet,
For auld lang syne

For auld lang syne, my dear,
For auld lang syne,
We'll take a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne

We twa hae run about the braes,
An pou'd the gowans fine
But we've wander'd mony a weary fitt,
Sin' auld lang syne

For auld lang syne, my dear,
For auld lang syne,
We'll take a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne

We twa hae paidl'd in the burn,
Frae morning sun till dine;
But seas between us braid hae roar'd,
Sin auld lang syne

For auld lang syne, my dear,
For auld lang syne,
We'll take a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne

And there's a hand, my trusty fiere!
And gie's a hand o' thine!
And we'll take a right gude-willie waught,
For auld lang syne

For auld lang syne, my dear,
For auld lang syne,
We'll take a cup o' kindness yet
For auld lang syne


To the new year and new beginnings!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Should auld acquaintance be forgot
> And never brought to mind?
> Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
> And auld lang syne!
> To the new year and new beginnings!


:allthat: 

and them some! 

Nothing like the sounds of music...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :allthat:
> 
> and then some!
> 
> Nothing like the sounds of music...



Amen!  Music is life, pure and simple.    Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Agee

You can take all the tea in china
Put it in a big brown bag for me
Sail right around the seven oceans
Drop it straight into the deep blue sea
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You can’t stop us on the road to freedom
You can’t keep us ’cause our eyes can see
Men with insight, men in granite
Knights in armor bent on chivalry
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You can’t stop us on the road to freedom
You can’t stop us ’cause our eyes can see
Men with insight, men in granite
Knights in armor intent on chivalry
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You know she’s alright
You know she’s alright with me
She’s alright, she’s alright (she’s an angel)

You can take all the tea in china
Put it in a big brown bag for me
Sail it right around the seven oceans
Drop it smack dab in the middle of the deep blue sea
Because she’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
She’s an angel of the first degree
She’s as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like the honey, baby, from the bee
She’s my baby, you know she’s alright.....


----------



## Agee

As you brush your shoes
And stand before the mirror
And you comb your hair
And grab your coat and hat
And you walk, wet streets
Tryin’ to remember
All the wild breezes
In your mem’ry ever.
And ev’rything looks so complete
When you’re walkin’ out on the street
And the wind catches your feet
And sends you flyin’, cryin’
Ooh-wee!
The wild night is calling.
And all the girls walk by
Dressed up for each other
And the boys do the boogie-woogie
On the corner of the street
And the people passin’ by
Just stare in wild wonder
And the inside juke-box
Roars out just like thunder.
And everything looks so complete...
The wild night is calling
The wild night is calling
Come on out and dance
Come on out and make romance....


----------



## Agee

I’ve been out walking for hours.
I’ve got something on my mind.
How did we get here? where are we going? 
And why is life so hard? 

I read the stories, see the photographs.
World’s in a crazy space.
I’ve got to hold on to my dreams;
There’s just no other place.
There’s just no other place.

Chorus:
I believe
We can change anything.
I believe
We can rise above this.
I believe
There’s a reason for everything.
I believe
In my dream.

I’ve seen the shadows of the living.
Seen them turn and walk away.
And I keep searching for the right words
To send these thoughts away.

There’s a picture I like to look at,
A picture of a beautiful face.
And I see something in her eyes,
Sends me to a better place.
Sends me to a better place.

Chorus

I believe
We can change anything.
I believe
In my dream.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I believe
> We can change anything.
> I believe
> In my dream.


  To dreams and their dreamers.


----------



## Agee

*Jazz*

Were you out tonight, any good tunes?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Jazz
> 
> Were you out tonight, any good tunes?



Yes, I was out tonight  but they were watching football on all the TV's so no tunes.   

I did hear this one from Chicago on the way home on the radio:

As my life goes on I believe
Somehow something's changed
Something deep inside
Ooh a part of me
There's a strange new light in my eyes
Things I've never known
Changin' my life
Changin' me
I've been searchin'
So long
To find an answer
Now I know my life has meaning
Ow oh
Now I see myself as I am
Feeling very free
Life is everything
Ooh it's meant to be
When my tears have come to an end
I will understand
What I left behind
Part of me
I've been searching
So long
To find and answer
Now I know my life has meaning
Woah woah
Searching
Don't you know I'm hell yeah
For an answer
To the question
Oh yeah
For our minds
Baby
Baby it's true
It's only natural
It's only natural baby, yeah
Good things
In life
Take a long time
yeah yeah


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Happy trails to you, until we meet again. 
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.

Who cares about the clouds if we're together? 
Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather. 
Happy trails to you, 'till we meet again.

Some trails are happy, While others are blue. 
It's the way you ride that trail that counts, 
Here's a happy one for you.

Happy trails to you, until we meet again. 
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then. 
Who cares about the clouds if we're together? 
Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.  
Happy trails to you, until we meet again. 
Happy trails to you, until we meet again.


----------



## kwillia

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
> Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.
> 
> Who cares about the clouds if we're together?
> Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.
> Happy trails to you, 'till we meet again.
> 
> Some trails are happy, While others are blue.
> It's the way you ride that trail that counts,
> Here's a happy one for you.
> 
> Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
> Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.
> Who cares about the clouds if we're together?
> Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.
> Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
> Happy trails to you, until we meet again.


Awesome Van Halen tune, Dude...


----------



## 2ndAmendment

kwillia said:
			
		

> Awesome Van Halen tune, Dude...


  I was reminiscing - Roy Rodgers and Dale Evans.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Awesome Van Halen tune, Dude...



That was our departure song from our wedding reception.


----------



## greyhound

I was driving home yesterday and heard this song. Memories of the 8th grade.
My daughter was looking a t me like I was crazy as I sang along.

Games People Play
The Alan Parsons Project
Lead Vocal - Lenny Zakatek


Where do we go from here now that all other children are growin' up
And how do we spend our lives if there's no-one to lend us a hand

I don't wanna live here no more, 
I don't wanna stay
Ain't gonna spend the rest of my life, 
Quietly fading away

Games people play, 
You take take it or you leave it 
Things that they say, 
Honor Brite
If I promise you the Moon and the Stars,
Would you believe it
Games people play in the middle of the night

Where do we go from here now that all of the children have grown up
And how do we spend our time knowin' nobody gives us a damn

I don't wanna live here no more, 
I don't wanna stay
Ain't gonna spend the rest of my life, 
Quietly fading away

Games people play, 
You take take it or you leave it 
Things that they say, 
Just don't make it right
If I'm tellin' you the truth right now,
Do you believe it
Games people play in the middle of the night

Games people play, 
You take take it or you leave it 
Things that they say, 
Honor Brite
If I promise you the Moon and the Stars,
Would you believe it
Games people play in the middle of the night

Games people play, 
You take take it or you leave it 
Things that they say, 
Just don't make it right
If I'm tellin' you the truth right now,
Do you believe it
Games people play in the middle of the night


----------



## jazz lady

greyhound said:
			
		

> I was driving home yesterday and heard this song. Memories of the 8th grade.
> My daughter was looking a t me like I was crazy as I sang along.
> 
> Games People Play
> The Alan Parsons Project



That brings back memories of me and my best friend lying poolside at the base pool sunning ourselves.  It's amazing how a song can trigger memories of specific events in your life.  

It also reminds me of another song by them.  The same friend had just lost a childhood friend unexpectedly and broke down into tears when she heard this one:

Time, flowing like a river
Time, beckoning me
Who knows when we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river
To the sea

Goodbye my love, Maybe for forever
Goodbye my love, The tide waits for me
Who knows when we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river (on and on)
To the sea, to the sea

Till it's gone forever
Gone forever
Gone forevermore

Goodbye my friends, Maybe forever
Goodbye my friends, The stars wait for me
Who knows where we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river (on and on)
To the sea, to the sea

Till it's gone forever
Gone forever
Gone forevermore


----------



## kwillia

Well, it's been building up inside of me 
For, oh, I don't know how long 
I don't know why 
But I keep thinkin' 
Somethings bound to go wrong 

But she looks in my eyes 
And makes me realize 
When she says 
(Don't worry baby) 
Don't worry baby 
(Don't worry baby) 
Everything will turn out alright 
(Don't worry baby) 
Don't worry baby 
(Don't worry baby) 
(Baby) 

Each morning I awake and fine 
The sunlight softly shining in her hair 
And then I realize that I'm only 
Thinkin' that she really doesn't care 
There's magic in her eyes 
That makes me come alive 
When she says 

(Don't worry baby) 
Don't worry baby 
(Don't worry baby) 
Everything will turn out alright 
(Don't worry baby) 
Don't worry baby 
(Don't worry baby) 
Don't worry baby 

She told me Baby, when you leave today 
Just take along my love with you 
And if you knew how much I loved you 
Baby nothing could go wrong with you 
Oh what she does to me 
When she makes love to me 
And she says 

(Don't worry baby) 
Don't worry baby 
(Don't worry baby) 
Everything will turn out alright 
(Don't worry baby) 
Don't worry baby 
(Don't worry baby) 
Don't worry baby 
Everything will turn out alright


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> (Don't worry baby)
> Don't worry baby
> (Don't worry baby)
> Everything will turn out alright
> (Don't worry baby)
> Don't worry baby
> (Don't worry baby)
> Don't worry baby
> Everything will turn out alright


  Good ones ALL Kwillia! I haven't heard them in a long while!


----------



## mydoghasfleas

Muskrat, Muskrat, candle light
Doin' the town and doin' it right in the evenin'
It's pretty pleasin'
Muskrat Suzie, Muskrat Sam
Do the jitterbug at a Muskrat Land
And they shimmy, Sam is so skinny

And they whirl and they twirl and they tango
Singin' and jinglin' a jangle
Float like the heavens above
Looks like Muskrat Love

Nibblin' on bacon
Chewin' on cheese
Sam says to Suzie
Honey, would you please be my Mrs
Suzie says, yes, with her kisses
Now, he's ticklin' her fancy
Rubbin' her toes
Muzzle to muzzle
Now anything goes as they wriggle
Sue starts to giggle

And they whirled and they twirled and they tango
Singin' and jinglin' a jangle
Floatin' like the heavens above
Looks like muskrat love​


----------



## kwillia




----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah, I love my redneck bar...everything from country to heavy metal...*

I wonder why I played this one a few times...  

I ain't never been with a woman long enough 
For my boots to get old
We've been together so long now 
They both need resoled
If I ever settle down 
You'd be my kind 
And it's a good time for me 
To head on down the line

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong

I'm the kinda man who likes to get away 
Likes to start dreamin about tomorrow today
Never said that I loved you 
Even though it's so
Where's that duffle bag of mine
It's time to go

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong

---- Flute Instrumental Interlude ----   

I'm gonna be leavin' at the break of dawn 
Wish you could come but 
I don't need no woman taggin' along
Always something greener 
On the other side of that hill
I was born a wrangler and a rambler 
And I guess I always will

Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Heard it in a love song
Can't be wrong


----------



## jazz lady

*to Zepplin...*

You need coolin',
Baby I'm not foolin'.
I'm gonna send ya,
Back to schoolin'.
A-way down inside,
A-honey you need it.
I'm gonna give you my love,
I'm gonna give you my love. Ohh.

Wanna whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.

You've been learnin',
Um baby I been learnin'.
All them good times baby, baby
I've been year-yearnin'-ah.
A-way, way down inside.
A-honey you need-ah.
I'm gonna give you my love ahh,
I'm gonna give you my love ahh oh!

Whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.

I don't want-ah.

( ? )

Ahh, ahh.
Ahh, ahh, ahh.
Ah-ah, ahh, ahh, ahh, ahh, ahh,
???????hh, ahh, ahh, ahh, ahh,
???????hh, ahh, ahh, ahh, ahh,
???????hh, ahh, ahh, ahh,
???????hh, ahh, ah! No, no, no, no.
Ah.

Lo__rd!!!
Lo-ooh~whoah~ooh-whoah
??~ooh-whoah~ooh-whoah!

You've been coolin',
An' baby I've been droolin'.
All the good times, baby
I've been misusin'.
A-way, way down inside,
I'm gonna give ya my love,
I'm gonna give ya every inch of my love,
I'm gonna give ya my love.

Hey!
Alright! Let's go!

Wanna whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.
Wanna whole lotta love.

Way down
????????Way down inside,
??????????????????????wn inside,
Woman
??????Woman you
?????????????????you need it.
???????????????????????????eed.

Lo__rd!!!
My, my, my, my.
My, my, my, my. Whoah!
Shake for me girl.
I wanna be your backdoor man.
Hey, oh. Hey, oh. Hey, oh.
Oooh~ahh__ oh, oh, oh, oh.
Ooh my, my babe.

Keep it coolin' baby.
A-keep it coolin' baby. ?baby.
A-keep it coolin' baby. ?babe.
Ah-keep it coolin' baby.
Ahh, ahhh-hahhh~oh~ooh~whoah.


----------



## jazz lady

*to redneck central...*

Hey yeah

[1st verse]

Well, 5:30 pm rolls around, there's a lil ol' joint outside of town
Only got time for just a couple of 
beers
And a jukebox song ringin in my ears
The next thing you know the bartenders pouring, shots are flowin, Got me stone man
All i really know is that i should be goin
But I'm soakin up the moment

[Chorus]

And I'm all jacked up (all jacked up)
I'm all jacked up (all jacked up)
Don't believe I've ever had this much
One thing i've learned when you get tore up
Time sure flies when you're all jacked up

[2nd verse]

It was gettin mighty close to 9 o'clock
What the hell i'll have one more shot
Then I winked at a boy at the end of the bar
Guess I might of must of gone a lil too far
Cause a big ol' girl walked outta the blue
Ten foot two with a bad attitude
Stepped right up and knocked out my tooth
I guess I had it comin i deserved it too

[Chorus]

Cause I was all jacked up (all jacked up)
All jacked up (all jacked up)
Don't believe I've ever had this much




CLICK ABOVE TO VISIT OUR SPONSORS


One thing i've learned when you get tore up, don't start no stuff when you're all jacked up

[3rd Verse]

Don't have to go home but you can't stay here
That's what they said when I got my last beer
Oh my god it's 2 o'clock
I can't find my keys and my truck's locked
So i grab a tire tool and i broke my window, hurt my elbow, got me in though
2 Foot later backed into the light pole
All the town folk got a good show

[Chorus]

All jacked up (all jacked up)
All jacked up (all jacked up)
Don't believe I've ever had this much
One thing i've learned when you get tore up
Don't drive your truck when you're all jacked up

Jacked up (all jacked up)
(All jacked up)

WOOOOO
One thing I've learned when you get tore up, don't start no stuff when your all jacked up
One thing I've learned when you get tore up
Don't drive your car
don't start no stuff in no bar
Hell i wouldn't even tell anybody where you are
When your all jacked up
(all jacked up)
All jacked up 
[Repeat to end]

Yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*and one for BG and itsbob...*

Well I just heard the news today
It seems my life is going to change
I closed my eyes, begin to pray
Then tears of joy stream down my face

With arms wide open
Under the sunlight
Welcome to this place
I'll show you everything
With arms wide open

Well I don't know if I'm ready
To be the man I have to be
I'll take a breath, take her by my side
We stand in awe,we've created life

With arms wide open
Under the sunlight
Welcome to this place
I'll show you everything
With arms wide open
Now everything has changed
I'll show you love
I'll show you everything
With arms wide open

If I had just one wish
Only one demand
I hope he's not like me
I hope he understands
That he can take this life
And hold it by the hand
And he can greet the world
With arms wide open...

Congrats...


----------



## morganj614

The world was on fire
No one could save me but you.
Strange what desire will make foolish people do
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you

No, I don't want to fall in love
[This love is only gonna break your heart]
No, I don't want to fall in love
[This love is only gonna break your heart]
With you
With you

What a wicked game you play
To make me feel this way
What a wicked thing to do
To let me dream of you
What a wicked thing to say
You never felt this way
What a wicked thing to do
To make me dream of you

And I don't wanna fall in love
[This love is only gonna break your heart]
And I don't want to fall in love
[This love is only gonna break your heart]

{World} was on fire
No one could save me but you
Strange what desire will make foolish people do
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you
I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you

No I don't wanna fall in love
[This love is only gonna break your heart
No I don't wanna fall in love
[This love is only gonna break your heart]
With you
With you

Nobody loves no one


----------



## greyhound

I had forgotten how strange the lyrics were to this song

Blinded By The Light Lyrics
by Manfred Mann's Earth Band


Madman drummer bummers
Indians in the summer
With a teenage diplomat
In the dumps with the mumps
As the adolescent pumps
His way into his hat
With a boulder on my shoulder
Feeling kinda older
I tripped a merry-go-round
With the very unpleasing
Sneezing and wheezing
The calliope crashed to the ground

CHORUS

Blinded by the light
Wrapped up like a deuce
Another runner in the night
Blinded by the light
She got down but she never got tight
She's gonna make it through the night
Some silicone sister
With her manager mister
Told me I've got what it takes
She said, I'll turn you on sonny to something strong
Play the song with the funky break
And go-kart Mozart
Was checking out the weather chart
To see if it was safe outside
And little Early Pearly
Came by in her curly-wurly
And asked me if I needed a ride

CHORUS

Mama always told me not to look into the eyes of the sun
'Cause mama, that's where the fun is
Some brimstone baritone
Anticyclone rolling stone
Preacher from the east
Says dethrone the dictaphone
Hit it in the funnybone
That's where they expect it least
And some new mown chaperone
Was standing in the corner
Watching the young girls dance
And some fresh-sown moonstone
Was playing with his frozen zone
Reminding him of romance
The calliope crashed to the ground

CHORUS


----------



## greyhound

Thats just it....I've never liked Bruce Springstein.


Ahh, but this is one of my all time favorite songs

The strands in your eyes that color them wonderful
Stop me and steal my breath
Emeralds from mountains thrust toward the sky
Never revealing their depth
Tell me that we belong together
Dress it up with the trappings of love
I'll be captivated
I'll hang from your lips
Instead of the gallows of heartache that hang from above

(Chorus
I'll be your crying shoulder
I'll be love suicide
I'll be better when I'm older
I'll be the greatest fan of your life

Rain falls angry on the tin roof
As we lie awake in my bed
You're my survival, you're my living proof
My love is alive not dead
Tell me that we belong together
Dress it up with the trappings of love
I'll be captivated I'll hang from your lips
Instead of the gallows of heartache, that hang from above

(Chorus)

I've been dropped out, burned up, fought my way back from the dead
Tuned in, turned on, Remembered the things that you said

(Chorus)


----------



## kwillia

I wonder what you're dreaming while you're sleeping. 
I'll never know. 
You'll never know. 
Now at last the world cannot come peeping 
Into the thoughts you call your own. 
You close your eyes and you're alone. 
You're in a world that' s bright and new 
And there is no one in it but you. 

Comfy and cozy, 
All the world is rosy. 
Ev'rybody loves you when you're asleep. 
Too late to start now 
Taking things apart now. 
Ev'rybody loves you when you're asleep. 

You forget 
Your alphabet 
When you've been counting sheep 
Does my dreamer know troubles will keep? 
Comfy and cozy 
All the world is rosy. 
Ev'rybody loves you 
When you're asleep.


----------



## kwillia

I took a trip on a train, and I thought about you. 
I passed a shadowy lane, and I thought about you. 
Two or three cars parked under the stars, a windin' stream. 
Moon shining down on some little town 
And with each beam, the same old dream. 
And every stop that we made, oh I thought about you. 
And when I pulled down the shade, then I really felt blue. 
I peaked through the crack and looked at the track, 
The one goin' back to you, and what did I do? 
I thought about you. 

[Musical Interlude] 

There were two or three cars parked under the stars, a windin' stream. 
Moon shining down on some little town 
And with each beam, the same old dream. 

[Musical Interlude] 

And then I peaked through the crack and I looked at that track, 
The one goin' back to you, and what did I do? 
I thought about you.


----------



## kwillia

Here's one for Elaine...

by Ray Charles 

One Mint Julep 

[Instrumental]


----------



## jazz lady

*Great retrospective on John Denver on PBS tonight...*

He was born in the summer of his 27th year, 
coming home to a place he'd never been before.
He left yesterday behind him, you might say he was born again,
you might say he found a key for every door.
When he first came to the mountains, 
his life was far away on the road and hanging by a song.
But the strings already broken and he doesn't really care,
it keeps changing fast, and it don't last for long.

And the Colorado Rocky Mountain high, I've seen it raining fire in the sky.
The shadows from the starlight are softer than a lullaby.
Rocky Mountain high, Colorado. Rocky Mountain high.

He climbed cathedral mountains, he saw silver clouds below,
he saw everything as far as you can see.
And they say that he got crazy once and he tried to touch the sun,
and he lost a friend, but kept the memory.
Now he walks in quiet solitude, the forest and the streams, 
seeking grace in every step he takes.
His sight is turned inside himself, to try and understand
the serenity of a clear blue mountain lake.

And the Colorado Rocky Mountain high, I've seen it raining fire in the sky.
You can talk to God and listen to the casual reply.
Rocky Mountain high, Colorado. Rocky Mountain high.

Now his life is full of wonder, but his heart still knows some fear,
of a simple thing he can not comprehend.
Why they try to tear the mountains down to bring in a couple more,
more people, more scars upon the land.

And the Colorado Rocky Mountain high, I've seen it raining fire in the sky.
I know he'd be a poor man if he never saw an eagle fly,
Rocky Mountain high, the Colorado Rocky Mountain high, I've seen it raining fire in the sky.
Friends around the campfire and everybody's high
Rocky Mountain high, Colorado. Rocky Mountain high.
Rocky Mountain high, Colorado. Rocky Mountain high.


----------



## jazz lady

This old guitar taught me to sing a love song,
it showed me how to laugh and how to cry.
It introduced me to some friends of mine and brightened up some days.
It helped me make it through some lonely nights.
What a friend to have on a cold and lonely night

This old guitar gave me my lovely lady, it opened up her eyes and ears to me.
it brought us close together and I guess it broke her heart,
it opened up the space for us to be, what a lovely place and a lovely space to be.

This old guitar gave me my life my living all the things you know I love to do
To serenade the stars that shine from a sunny mountainside,
and most of all, to sing my songs for you, I love to sing my songs for you,
yes I do, you know, I love to sing my songs for you.


----------



## jazz lady

You fill up my senses like a night in the forest,
like the mountains in springtime, like a walk in the rain,
like a storm in the desert, like a sleepy blue ocean.
You fill up my senses, come fill me again.

Come let me love you, let me give my life to you,
let me drown in your laughter, let me die in your arms,
let me lay down beside you, let me always be with you.
Come let me love you, come love me again.

You fill up my senses like a night in the forest,
like the mountains in springtime, like a walk in the rain,
like a storm in the desert, like a sleepy blue ocean.
You fill up my senses, come fill me again.


----------



## jazz lady

*And now Bruce is on...Oh kwillllllllllllllliaaaaaaaaa...*

The screen door slams
Mary' dress waves
Like a vision she dances across the porch
As the radio plays
Roy Orbison singing for the lonely
Hey that's me and I want you only
Don't turn me home again
I just can't face myself alone again
Don't run back inside
Darling you know just what I'm here for
So you're scared and you're thinking
That maybe we ain't that young anymore
Show a little faith there's magic in the night
You ain't a beauty but hey you're alright
Oh and that's alright with me

You can hide 'neath your covers
And study your pain
Make crosses from your lovers
Throw roses in the rain
Waste your summer praying in vain
For a saviour to rise from these streets
Well now I'm no hero
That's understood
All the redemption I can offer girl
Is beneath this dirty hood
With a chance to make it good somehow
Hey what else can we do now ?
Except roll down the window
And let the wind blow
Back your hair
Well the night's busting open
These two lanes will take us anywhere
We got one last chance to make it real
To trade in these wings on some wheels
Climb in back
Heaven's waiting on down the tracks
Oh-oh come take my hand
We're riding out tonight to case the promised land
Oh-oh Thunder Road oh Thunder Road
Lying out there like a killer in the sun
Hey I know it's late we can make it if we run
Oh Thunder Road sit tight take hold
Thunder Road

Well I got this guitar
And I learned how to make it talk
And my car's out back
If you're ready to take that long walk
From your front porch to my front seat
The door's open but the ride it ain't free
And I know you're lonely
For words that I ain't spoken
But tonight we'll be free
All the promises'll be broken
There were ghosts in the eyes
Of all the boys you sent away
They haunt this dusty beach road
In the skeleton frames of burned out Chevrolets
They scream your name at night in the street
Your graduation gown lies in rags at their feet
And in the lonely cool before dawn
You hear their engines roaring on
But when you get to the porch they're gone
On the wind so Mary climb in
It's town full of losers
And I'm pulling out of here to win


----------



## jazz lady

Crazy Janey and her mission man were back in the alley tradin' hands
'long came Wild Billy with his friend G-man all duded up for Saturday night
Well Billy slammed on his coaster brakes and said anybody wanna go on up to Greasy Lake
It's about a mile down on the dark side of route eighty-eight
I got a bottle of rose so let's try it
We'll pick up Hazy Davy and Killer Joe and I'll take you all out to where the gypsy angels go
They're built like light
and they dance like spirits in the night (all night) in the night (all night)
Oh, you don't know what they can do to you
Spirits in the night (all night) in the night (all night)
Stand right up now and let them shoot through you

Well now Wild Billy was a crazy cat and he shook some dust out of his coonskin cap
He said, "Trust some of this it'll show you where you're at." or at least it'll help you really feel it
By the time we made it up to Greasy Lake I had my head out the window and Janey's fingers were in the cake
I think I really dug her 'cause I was too loose to fake
I said, "I'm hurt." She said, "Honey let me heal it."
And we danced all night to a soul fairy band
and she kissed me just right like only a lonely angel can
She felt so nice, just as soft as a spirit in the night (all night)
In the night (all night). Janey don't know what she do to you
Spirit in the night (all night) in the night (all night)
Stand right up and let her shoot through me

Now the night was bright and the stars threw light on Billy and Davy
dancin' in the moonlight
They were down near the water in a stone mud fight
Killer Joe gone passed out on the lawn
Well now Hazy Davy got really hurt, he ran into the lake in just his socks and a shirt
Me and Crazy Janey was makin' love in the dirt singin' our birthday songs
Janey said it was time to go so we closed our eyes and said goodbye to gypsy angel row, felt so right
Together we moved like spirits in the night, all night
Baby don't know what it do to you
Spirits in the night (all the night) in the night (all night)
...


----------



## jazz lady

*Rest in Peace, Mr. Rawls...*

You'll never find, as long as you live
Someone who loves you tender like I do
You'll never find, no matter where you search
Someone who cares about you the way I do

Whoa, I'm not braggin' on myself, baby
But I'm the one who loves you
And there's no one else, no-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh one else

You'll never find, it'll take the end of all time
Someone to understand you like I do
You'll never find the rhythm, the rhyme
All the magic we shared, just us two

Whoa, I'm not tryin' to make you stay, baby
But I know some how, some day, some way
You are (you're gonna miss my lovin')
You're gonna miss my lovin' (you're gonna miss my lovin')
You're gonna miss my lovin' (you're gonna miss my lovin')
You're gonna miss, you're gonna miss my lo-o-ove

Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh (you're gonna miss my lovin')
Late in the midnight hour, baby (you're gonna miss my lovin')
When it's cold outside (you're gonna miss my lovin')
You're gonna miss, you're gonna miss my lo-o-ove

You'll never find another love like mine
Someone who needs you like I do
You'll never see what you've found in me
You'll keep searching and searching your whole life through
Whoa, I don't wish you no bad luck, baby
But there's no ifs and buts or maybes

You're gonna, You're gonna miss (miss my lovin')
You're gonna miss my lovin' (you're gonna miss my lovin')
I know you're gonna my lovin' (you're gonna miss my lovin')
You're gonna miss, you're gonna miss my lo-o-ove

Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh (you're gonna miss my lovin')
Late in the midnight hour, baby (you're gonna miss my lovin')
When it gets real cold outside (you're gonna miss my lovin')
I know, I know that you are gonna miss my lo-o-ove

Let me tell you that you're gonna miss my lovin'
Yes you will, baby (you're gonna miss my lovin')
When I'm long gon
I know, I know, I know that you are gonna miss...


----------



## jazz lady

Lady love, your love is peaceful
Like the summer's breeze
My lady love, with love that's tender
As a baby's touch
You give me all of the things
That I need so much
You're my world, lady love

Lady love, your love is cooling
Like the winter snow
My lady love, with love that's cozy
As a fire's glow
And I keep on needing you, girl
A little more and more
And I thank you, my lady love

You know, it's not easy to keep love flowing smooth
People are people and they all have their moods
But it's so nice just to have someone like you
Who wants a smooth and easy thing
And all the good times that it brings

My lady love, you've been with me
Through all of my ups and downs
My lady love, I once was lost
But now with you I'm found
You got the love I need
And I want to stay around
Heaven sent you down, my lady love

Let me tell you that it's not easy to keep love flowing smooth
You know, people are people, they all have their moods
But it's so nice just to have someone like you
Who wants a smooth and easy thing
And all the good times and the joy that it brings

My lady love, you've been with me
Through all of my ups and downs
And my crazy turn-arounds
My lady love, you got the love I need
So stay around
Heaven sent my lady love

Lady love, sweet lady love
You are so good to me
Lady love, like a warm summer breeze
(So glad I found my lady love, lady love)
(so glad I found my lady love, lady love)


----------



## jazz lady

Down here in the ground 
It ain’t no place for living 
No, no, no 
Down here on the ground 
Watching the sparrows fly high 
I watch the birds 
As they make their wings 
Flying solid free 
How I wish it were me 
But I’m down here on the ground 
And I’m wanting something better 
I’m down here on the ground 
Wanting something more 

One morning soon 
I will find 
Some wings on my mind 
To take me high 
So if you hear a sound 
From down here on the ground 
My friends 
It’s only me 
Trying to fly 
Trying to fly 
I would love to fly 
Because I’m tired of being 
Down here on the ground 
I’m tired of being 
Down here on the ground 

One morning soon 
I will find 
Some wings on my mind 
To take me high 
So if you hear a sound 
From down here on the ground 
My friends 
It’s only me 
Trying to fly 
Trying to fly 
I would love to fly 
Because I’m tired of being 
Down here on the ground 
I’m tired of being 
Down here on the ground


Fly free, Mr. Rawls.  Fly free...


----------



## Kerad

*AC/DC: Have a Drink On Me*

Whiskey, gin and brandy
With a glass I'm pretty handy
I'm trying to walk a straight line
On sour mash and cheap wine
So join me for a drink boys
We're gonna make a big noise

So don't worry about tomorrow
Take it today
Forget about the check
We'll get hell to pay

Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Yeah
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
On me

Come on

Dizzy, drunk and fightin'
On tequila white lightnin'
Yes my glass is getting shorter
On whiskey, ice and water
So come on and have a good time
And get blinded out of your mind

So don't worry about tomorrow
Take it today
Forget about the check
We'll get hell to pay

Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
On me

Get stoned

Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Yeah
Have a drink on me
Come on
Oooh

Gonna roll around
Gonna hit the ground
Take another swing
Have another drink
Gonna drink it dry
Gonna get me high
Come on all the boys
Make a noise

CHORUS
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me

Have a drink oooooooon me

Cheers!  Headin' out....


----------



## gumbo

CARS



Dance all night, play all day
Don't let nothing get in the way
Dance all night, keep the beat
Don't you worry 'bout two left feet
Just shake it up
Dance all night, get real loose
You don't need no bad excuse
Dance all night with anyone
Don't let nobody pick your fun
Just shake it up
Dance all night, go, go, go
Dance all night, get real slow
Go all night, get real hot
Shake it up until you pop
Dance all night, whirl your hair
Make the night cats stop and stare
Dance all night, go to work
Do the move with the quirky jerk
Just shake it up


----------



## jazz lady

*Tomorrow night...second row center...*



Midnight - not a sound from the pavement.
Has the moon lost her memory,
She is smiling alone.
In the lamplight, the withered leaves collect at my feet,
And the wind begins to moan.

Memory - all alone in the moonlight.
I can smile at the old days,
I was beautiful then.
I remember the time I knew what happiness was.
Let the memory live again.

Every street light seems to beat a fatalistic warning.
Someone mutters and the streetlamp gutters,
and soon it will be morning.

Daylight, I must wait for the sunrise.
I must think of a new life,
And I mustn't give in.
When the dawn comes tonight will be a memory too,
And a new day will begin.

Burnt out ends of smokey days,
the stale cold smell of morning.
The streetlamp dies, another night is over,
another day is dawning.

Touch me, it's so easy to leave me
All alone with the memory
Of my days in the sun.
If you touch me, you'll understand what happiness is.
Look, a new day has begun.


----------



## jazz lady

Are you blind when you're born? Can you see in the dark? 
Dare you look look at a king? Would you sit on his throne? 
Can you say of your bite that it's worse than your bark? 
Are you #### of the walk when you're walking alone? 

Because jellicles are and jellicles do 
Jellicles do and jellicles would 
Jellicles would and jellicles can 
Jellicles can and jellicles do 

When you fall on your head, do you land on your feet? 
Are you tense when you sense there's a storm in the air? 
Can you find your way blind when you're lost in the street? 
Do you know how to go to the heaviside layer? 

Because jellicles can and jellicles do 
Jellicles do and jellicles can 
Jellicles can and jellicles do 
Jellicles do and jellicles can 
Jellicles can and jellicles do 

Can you ride on a broomstick to places far distant? 
Familiar with candle, with book, and with bell? 
Were you Whittington's friend? The Pied Piper's assistant? 
Have you been an alumnus of heaven and hell? 

Are you mean like a minx? Are you lean like a lynx? 
Are you keen to be seen when you're smelling a rat? 
Were you there when the pharoahs commissioned the Sphinx? 
If you were, and you are, you're a jellicle cat 

Jellicle songs for jelllicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jelllicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jelllicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jelllicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jelllicle cats 

We can dive through the air like a flying trapeze 
We can turn double somersaults, bounce on a tire 
We can run up a wall, we can swing through the trees 
We can balance on bars, we can walk on a wire 

Jellicles can and jellicles do 
Jellicles can and jellicles do 
Jellicles can and jellicles do 
Jellicles can and jellicles do 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 

Can you sing at the same time in more than one key? 
Duets by Rossini and waltzes by Strauss? 
And can you (as cats do) begin with a 'C'? 
That always triumphantly brings down the house? 

Jellicle cats are queen of the nights 
Singing at astronomical heights 
Handling pieces from the 'Messiah' 
Hallelujah, angelical Choir 

The mystical divinity of unashamed felinity 
Round the cathedral rang 'Vivat' 
Life to the everlasting cat! 
Feline, fearless, faithful and true 
To others who do-what 

Jellicles do and jellicles can 
Jellicles can and jellicles do 
Jellicle cats sing jellicle chants 
Jellicles old and jellicles new 
Jellicle song and jellicle dance 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 

Practical cats, dramatical cats 
Pragmatical cats, fanatical cats 
Oratorical cats, Delphicoracle cats 
Skeptical cats, Dispeptical cats 
Romantical cats, Pedantical cats 
Critical cats, parasitical cats 
Allegorical cats, metaphorical cats 
Statistical cats and mystical cats 
Political cats, hypocritical cats 
Clerical cats, hysterical cats 
Cynical cats, rabbinical cats 

Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 
Jellicle songs for jellicle cats 

There's a man over there with a look of surprise 
As much as to say well now how about that? 
Do I actually see with my own very eyes 
A man who's not heard of a jellicle cat? 
What's a jellicle cat? What's a jellicle cat?


----------



## jazz lady

I have a gumbie cat in mind 
Her name is Jenny Any-Dots 
Her coat is of the tabby kind 
With tiger stripes and leopard spots 
All day she sits beneath the stares 
Or on the steps 
Or on the mat 

All day she sits and sits and sits 
And that’s what makes a gumbie cat 
That’s what makes a gumbie cat 

But when the day’s hustle and bustle is done 
Then the gumbie cats work is but hardly begun 
And when all the family’s in bed and asleep 

She tucks up her skirt to the basement she creeps 
She is deeply concerned with the ways of the mice 
Their behaviors not good and their manners not nice 
So when she has got them tucked up on the matting she teaches them music crochet and tatting 

I have a gumbie cat in mind 
Her name is Jenny Any-Dots 
Her curt and cord she likes to wind 
And tie it into sailor knots 
She sits upon the windowsill or any thing that’s smooth or flat 

All day she sits and sits and sits 
And that’s what makes a gumbie cat 
That’s what makes a gumbie cat 

But when the day’s hustle and bustle is done 
Then the gumbie cats work is but hardly begun 
She thinks that the cockroaches need employment 
To prevent them from ivy and utter destroyment 
So she’s formed from an order of disorderly louts 
A troop of disciplined helpful boy scouts 
With a purpose in sight and a good deed to do 
And she’s even created a beetle’s tap too 

FOR SHE'S A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW

Thank you, my dears


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah...one of my favorite Robert Cray tunes heard on the way home...*

Dead of the night baby
We're finally alone
I'll pull up the shades
If you'll unplug the phone

Put on some music
Marvin Gaye's real nice
Once we get settled
I'll turn off the lights

Don't be afraid of the dark
Don't be afraid of the dark
I'll be there to hold you
Don't be afraid of the dark

It might be scary
Til your eyes adjust
Don't fear the shadows
Me you can trust

I'm at my best
In a pitch black room
Hold on tight baby
You'll feel the power soon

Don't be afraid of the dark
Don't be afraid of the dark
I'll be there to hold you
Don't be afraid of the dark

You might tremble
You might shake
Scream out loud
Maybe even pray

I know which moves
Suit you right
You'll beg for more
You'll forget about the night

Don't be afraid of the dark
Don't be afraid of the dark
I'll be there to hold you
Don't be afraid of the dark


----------



## vraiblonde

In a little honky-tonky village in Texas
There's a guy who plays the best piano by far
He can play piano any way that you like it
But the way he likes to play is eight to the bar
When he plays, it's a ball
He's the daddy of them all

The people gather around when he gets on the stand
Then when he plays, he gets a hand
The rhythm he beats puts the cats in a trance
Nobody there bothers to dance
But when he plays with the bass and guitar
They holler out, "Beat me Daddy, eight to the bar"

A-plink, a-plank, a-plink plank, plink plank
A-plunkin' on the keys
A-riff, a-raff, a-riff raff, riff raff
A-riffin' out with ease
And when he plays with the bass and guitar
They holler out, "Beat me Daddy, eight to the bar"

He plays a boogie, he plays eight to the bar
A boogie-woogie, that is the way he likes to play on his piano
And we all know
That when he plays he puts them all in a trance
The cats all holler "Hooray"
You'll hear them say, "Beat me Daddy, eight to the bar"

In a little honky-tonky village in Texas
There's a guy who plays the best piano by far
When he plays with the bass and guitar
They holler, "Beat me up Daddy, beat me Daddy, eight to the bar"

The people gather around when he gets up on the stand
Then when he plays, he gets a hand
The rhythm that he plays puts the cats in a trance
Nobody there ever bothers to dance
But when he plays with the bass and guitar
They holler out, "Beat me Daddy, eight to the bar"

A-plink plink, a-plank plank, a-plink plank, plink plank
A-plunkin' on the keys
A-riff riff, a-raff raff, a-riff raff, riff raff
A-riffin' out with ease
But when he plays with the bass and guitar
They holler out, "Beat me Daddy, eight to the bar"


----------



## FromTexas

Good song, Vrai.  But whose version do you prefer?


----------



## FromTexas

In the white room with black curtains near the station.
Blackroof country, no gold pavements, tired starlings.
Silver horses ran down moonbeams in your dark eyes.
Dawnlight smiles on you leaving, my contentment.

I’ll wait in this place where the sun never shines;
Wait in this place where the shadows run from themselves.

You said no strings could secure you at the station.
Platform ticket, restless diesels, goodbye windows.
I walked into such a sad time at the station.
As I walked out, felt my own need just beginning.

I’ll wait in the queue when the trains come back;
Lie with you where the shadows run from themselves.

At the party she was kindness in the hard crowd.
Consolation for the old wound now forgotten.
Yellow tigers crouched in jungles in her dark eyes.
She’s just dressing, goodbye windows, tired starlings.

I’ll sleep in this place with the lonely crowd;
Lie in the dark where the shadows run from themselves


----------



## FromTexas

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Good song, Vrai.  But whose version do you prefer?



Listen to Deanna Bogarts version if you haven't.  I imagine you for a Glenn Miller girl.


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I have a gumbie pup in mind
> Her name is Emma Stinky Butt
> Her coat is of the sable kind
> With shedding whites and blacker spots
> All day she sits upon the stairs
> Or on the steps
> Or on her rump
> 
> All day she sits and sits and sits
> And that’s what makes a gumbie pup
> That’s what makes a gumbie pup



:fixedformyEmma:  I ALWAYS sing this to her...  I dunno why...  :shrug:


----------



## FromTexas

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer
Hey mister bartender come here
I want another drink and I want it now

My baby she gone, she been gone two night
I ain't seen my baby since night before last
One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer

And then I sit there, gettin' high, mellow
Knocked out, feeling good and by the time
I looked on the wall at the old clock on the wall
By that time, it was ten thirty daddy

I looked down the bar, at the bartender
He said, "Now what do you want Johnny?"

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer

Well my baby she gone, she been gone two night
I ain't seen my baby since night before last
I wanna get drunk till I'm off of my mind
One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer

And I sat there, gettin' high, stoned
Knocked out, and by the time
I looked on the wall, at the old clock again
And by that time, it was a quarter to two

Last call for alcohol, I said,
Hey mister bartender, what do you want?"

One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, and one beer


----------



## FromTexas

Boom boom boom boom 
I'm gonna shoot you right down, 
right offa your feet 
Take you home with me, 
put you in my house 
Boom boom boom boom 
A-haw haw haw haw 
Hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 
Hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm 

I love to see you strut, 
up and down the floor 
When you talking to me, 
that baby talk 
I like it like that 
Whoa, yeah! 
Talk that talk, walk that walk 

When she walk that walk, 
and talk that talk, 
and whisper in my ear, 
tell me that you love me 
I love that talk 
When you talk like that, 
you knocks me out, 
right off of my feet 
Hoo hoo hoo 
Talk that talk, and walk that walk


----------



## Kyle

*A horse is a horse, of course, of course,
And no one can talk to a horse of course
That is, of course, unless the horse is the famous Mister Ed.

Go right to the source and ask the horse
He’ll give you the answer that you’ll endorse.
He’s always on a steady course.
Talk to Mister Ed.

People yakkity yak a streak and waste your time of day
But Mr. Ed will never speak unless he has something to say

A horse is a horse, of course, of course,
And this one’ll talk ‘til his voice is hoarse.
You never heard of a talking horse?

Well listen to this: "I am Mister Ed." *


----------



## Kyle

Stonehenge, where the demons dwell 
Where the banshees live and they do live well 
Stonehenge 
Where a man is a man and the children dance to 
the pipes of pan 
Stonehenge 
Tis a magic place where the moon doth rise 
With a dragon's face 
Stonehenge 
Where the virgins lie 
And the prayer of devils fill the midnight sky 

And you my love, won't you take my hand 
We'll go back in time to that mystic land 
Where the dew drops cry and the cats meow 
I will take you there 
I will show you how


----------



## Kyle

Cheer up, Brian.
You know what they say;
Some things in life are bad,
They can really make you mad.
Other things just make you swear and curse,
When you're chewing on life's gristle,
Don't grumble, give a whistle,
And this'll help things turn out for the best, hey,

Always look on the bright side of life,
Always look on the light side of life,
If life seems jolly rotten,
There's something you've forgotten,
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps,
Don't be silly chumps,
Just purse you're lips and whistle,
That's the thing.

And, always look on the bright side of life,
Always look on the right side of life,
For life is quite absurd,
An. death's the final word,
You must always face the curtain with a bow,
Forget about your sin,
give the audience a grin,
Enjoy it, it's you last chance of the hour.

So, always look on the bright side of death,
Just before you draw your terminal breath,
Life's a piece o' ####,
When you look at it,
Life's a laugh and death's a joke it's true,
You'll see it's all a show,
Keep 'em laughing as you go,
Remember that the last laugh is on you.

And, always look on the bright side of life,
Always look on the right side of life,
Come on, Brian cheer up,
Always look on the bright side of life,
Always look on the right side of life,
Worse things happen at sea, you know,
Always look on the bright side of life,
I mean, what do you have to lose?
You come from nothing,
You go back to nothing.
What have you lost? Nothing!
Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## FromTexas

Kyle said:
			
		

> Stonehenge, where the demons dwell
> Where the banshees live and they do live well
> Stonehenge
> Where a man is a man and the children dance to
> the pipes of pan
> Stonehenge
> Tis a magic place where the moon doth rise
> With a dragon's face
> Stonehenge
> Where the virgins lie
> And the prayer of devils fill the midnight sky
> 
> And you my love, won't you take my hand
> We'll go back in time to that mystic land
> Where the dew drops cry and the cats meow
> I will take you there
> I will show you how







> Well, I don't really think that the end can be assessed as of itself as being the end because what does the end feel like? It's like saying when you try to extrapolate the end of the universe, you say, if the universe is indeed infinite, then how - what does that mean? How far is all the way, and then if it stops, what's stopping it, and what's behind what's stopping it? So, what's the end, you know, is my question to you.


----------



## RoseRed

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
He drink whiskey, Poncho drink the wine
He drink whiskey, Poncho drink the wine

We met down on the fort of Rio Grande
We met down on the fort of Rio Grande
Eat the salted peanuts out of can
Eat the salted peanuts out the can

The outlaws had us pinned down at the fort
The outlaws had us pinned down at the fort
Cisco came in blastin', drinkin' port
Cisco came in blastin', drinkin' port

They rode the sunset, horse was made of steel
They rode the sunset, horse was made of steel
Chased a gringo last night through a field
Chased a gringo last night through a field

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine

The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
{fade}


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't mind other guys dancing with my girl
That's fine, I know them all pretty well
But I know sometimes I must get out in the light
Better leave her behind with the kids, they're alright
The kids are alright

Sometimes, I feel I gotta get away
Bells chime, I know I gotta get away
And I know if I don't, I'll go out of my mind
Better leave her behind with the kids, they're alright
The kids are alright

I know if I go things would be a lot better for her
I had things planned, but her folks wouldn't let her

I don't mind other guys dancing with my girl
That's fine, I know them all pretty well
But I know sometimes I must get out in the light
Better leave her behind with the kids, they're alright
The kids are alright

Sometimes, I feel I gotta get away
Bells chime, I know I gotta get away
And I know if I don't, I'll go out of my mind
Better leave her behind with the kids, they're alright
The kids are alright


----------



## RoseRed

Chewing on a piece of grass
Walking down the road
Tell me, how long you gonna stay here, joe? 
Some people say this town don’t look good in snow
You don’t care, I know

Ventura highway in the sunshine
Where the days are longer
The nights are stronger than moonshine
You’re gonna go I know

’cause the free wind is blowin’ through your hair
And the days surround your daylight there
Seasons crying no despair
Alligator lizards in the air, in the air

Did di di di dit ...

Wishin’ on a falling star
Waitin’ for the early train
Sorry boy, but I’ve been hit by purple rain
Aw, come on, joe, you can always
Change your name
Thanks a lot, son, just the same

Ventura highway in the sunshine
Where the days are longer
The nights are stronger than moonshine
You’re gonna go I know

’cause the free wind is blowin’ through your hair
And the days surround your daylight there
Seasons crying no despair
Alligator lizards in the air, in the air

Did di di di dit ...


----------



## vraiblonde

And a new favorite:


Cant you see that its just raining
There ain't no need to go outside

But baby, you hardly even notice
When I try to show you this
Song is meant to keep ya
From doing what your supposed to
Waking up too early
Maybe we can sleep in
Make you banana pancakes
Pretend like its the weekend now

And we can pretend it all the time

Cant you see that its just raining
There aint no need to go outside

Just maybe, like a ukulele
Mommy made a baby
Really dont mind the breakfast
Cause your my little lady
Lady lady love me
Cause I love to lay here lazy
We could close the curtains
Pretend like there's no work outside

And we can pretend it all the time

Cant you see that it's just raining
Aint no need to go outside
Aint no need aint no need
Mmmm mmm mmm mmm
Cant you see, cant you see
Rain all day and I dont mind.

But the telephone is singing, ringing its too early
Don't pick it up
We don't need to
We got everything we need right here
And everything we need is enough

Just so easy
When the whole world fits inside of your arms
Do we really need to pay attention to the alarm
Wake up slow, mmm mmm, wake up slow

Baby, You hardly even notice
When I try to show you this
Song is meant to keep ya
From doing what your supposed to
Waking up too early
Maybe we can sleep in
Make you banana pancakes
Pretend like its the weekend now

And we can pretend it all the time

Can't you see that its just raining
There ain't no need to go outside
Ain't no need, ain't no need
Rain all day and I really really really don't mind
Cant you see, cant you see,
You gotta wake up slow


----------



## Pete

Hot Child In The City
Nick Gilder 

Danger in the shape of somethin' wild
Stranger dressed in black, she's a hungry child
No one knows who she is or what her name is
I don't know where she came from or what her game is

(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
(Hot child in the city)

So young to be loose and on her own
Young boys, they all want to take her home
She goes downtown, the boys all stop and stare
When she goes downtown, she walks like she just don't care, care

(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
Yeah
(Hot child in the city)

Come on down to my place, baby
We'll talk about love
Come on down to my place, woman
We'll make love!

Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
She's kinda dangerous
(Hot child in the city)
Young child
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
Young child, runnin' wild
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> Hot Child In The City


----------



## vraiblonde

*Lord!*

Look what you find when you're backing up your music files:


Two trailer park girls go round the outside;
round the outside, round the outside
Two trailer park girls go round the outside;
round the outside, round the outside

Guess who's back
Back again
Shady's back
Tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back, guess who's back, guess who's back
guess who's back, guess who's back, guess who's back.. 

I've created a monster, cause nobody wants to see Marshall no more
They want Shady, I'm chopped liver
Well if you want Shady, this is what I'll give ya
A little bit of memixed with some hard liquor
Some vodka to jump start my heart quicker
than the shocks when I get shocked at the hospital
while the doctor when I'm not co-operating
When I'm rockin the table while he's operating    
You waited this long, now stop debating
Cause I'm back, I'm on the rag and ovulating
I know that you got a job Ms. Cheney
but your husband's heart problem's complicating
So the FCC won't let me be
or let me be me, so let me see
They try to shut me down on MTV
But it feels so empty, without me
So, come on and dip, bum on your lips
Jump back jiggle the hips and wiggle the bit
And get ready, cause this ####'s about to get heavy
I just settled all my lawsuits, F*** You Debbie!

Now this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just follow me
Cause we need a little, controversy
Cause it feels so empty, without me
I said-this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just follow me
Cause we need a little, controversy
Cause it feels so empty, without me

Little Hallions, kids feelin rebellious
Embarrassed their parents still listen to Elvis
They start feelin like prisoners helpless
'til someone comes along on a mission and yells #####!!!
A visionary, vision of scary
Could start a revolution, pollutin the airwaves
A rebel, so just let me revel and bask
in the fact that I got everyone kissin my ass    
And it's a disaster, such a castastrophe
for you can see so damn much of my ass; you asked for me?
Well I'm back, na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na
Fix your damn antenna tune it in and then I'm gonna
enter in, under your skin like a splinter
The center of attention, back for the winter
I'm interesting, the best thing since wrestling
Investing in your kid's ears a nest egg
Testing, attention please
Feel the tension, soon as someone mentions me
Here's my ten cents, my two cents is free
A nuisance, who sent? You sent for me?

Now this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just follow me
Cause we need a little, controversy
Cause it feels so empty, without me
I said-this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just follow me
Cause we need a little, controversy
Cause it feels so empty, without me

A-tisket a-tasket, I go tit for tat with
anybody who's talkin this  and that ####
Chris Kirkpatrick, you can get your ass kicked
worse than those little Limp Bizkit bastards
And Moby? You can get stomped by Obie
You thirty-six year old boy ###, blow me
You don't know me, you're too old, let go
It's over, nobody listens to techno
Now let's go, just gimme the signal
I'll be there with a whole list full of new insults
I been dope, suspenseful with a pencil
ever since Prince turned himself into a symbol
But sometimes man it just seems
everybody only wants to discuss me
So this must mean I'm dis-gus-ting
But it's just me, I'm just obscene
And though I'm not the first king of controversy
I am the worst thing since Elvis Presley
do black music so selfishly
and used it to get myself wealthy
Here's a concept that works
Twenty million other white rappers emerge
But no matter how many fish in the sea
It'll be so empty, without me

Now this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just follow me
Cause we need a little, controversy
Cause it feels so empty, without me
I said-this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just follow me
Cause we need a little, controversy
Cause it feels so empty, without me

Kids!


----------



## vraiblonde

And I'd forgotten how retarded Limp Bizkit was.  


You wanna mess with Limp Bizkit (yeah) 
You can't mess with Limp Bizkit (why?)
Because we get it on (when)
Everyday and everynight (oh)
And this platinum thing right here (uh huh)
We're doing it all the time (huh)
So you better get some better beats
And, uh, get some better rhymes (doh)


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> Hot Child In The City




That's my ringtone for my daughter


----------



## vraiblonde

*And another forgotten classic:*

Girl I can't understand it, why you want to hurt me
After all of the things i've done for you
I buy you champagne, roses and put diamonds on your fingers
But still you hang out all night, what am I to do

My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time, party all the time
My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time, she parties all the time
Whoooohooohoohoo  (Eddie is god!   )
(party all the time)
She likes to party all the time
(party all the time)
Whoooohooohoohoo
(party all the time)
She likes to party all the time
(party all the time)

Girl I seen you at clubs, just hangin out and dancing
You give your number to every man you see
You never come home at night because your out romancin
I wish you'd bring some of your love home to me

But My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time, party all the time
My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time
My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time, party all the time
My girl wants to party all the time
party all the time (hold) yeah

whoooohoohoohoo

she likes to party all the time
she lets her hair down
she likes to party down


----------



## greyhound

*Wicked*

*What is this Feeling?*

Dearest darlingest Momsie and Popsical:

My dear Father:

There's been some confusion
Over rooming here at Shiz:

But of course, I'll care for Nessa:

But of course, I'll rise above it:

For I know that's how you'd want me to respond
Yes, there's been some confusion
For you see, my room-mate is:

Unusually and exceedingly peculiar
And altogether quite impossible to describe:

Blonde.

What is this feeling?
So sudden and new?

felt it the moment
I laid eyes on you:

My pulse is rushing:

My head is reeling:

My face is flushing:

What is this feeling?
Fervid as a flame,
Does it have a name?
Yes!:Loathing
Unadulterated loathing

For your face

Your voice

Your clothing

Let's just say - I loathe it all
Ev'ry little trait, however small
Makes my very flesh begin to crawl
With simple utter loathing
There's a strange exhilaration
In such total detestation
It's so pure and strong!
Though I do admit it came on fast
Still I do believe that it can last
And I will be loathing
Loathing you
My whole life long!

Dear Galinda, you are just too good
How do you stand it? I don't think I could!
She's a terror! She's a Tartar!
We don't mean to show a bias,
But Galinda, you're a martyr!

Well: these things are sent to try us!

Poor Galinda, forced to reside
With someone so disgusticified
We all just want to tell you:
We're all on your side!
We share your:

What is this feeling Loathing
So sudden and new? Unadulterated loathing
I felt the moment For her face, her voice
I laid eyes on you Her clothing
My pulse is rushing Let's just say:
My head is reeling We loathe it all!
Oh, what is this feeling? Ev'ry little trait
Does it have a name? Makes our very flesh
Yes: Begin to crawl:.
Ahhh: Ahhh:

Loathing!

There's a strange exhilaration Loathing
In such total detestation Loathing
So pure, so strong Loathing

So strong!

Though I do admit it came on fast
Still I do believe that it can last ALL
And I will be loathing Loathing
For forever loathing Loathing
Truly deeply loathing Loathing you
My whole Loathing
Life long! Unadulterated loathing

Boo!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Look what you find when you're backing up your music files:
> 
> 
> Two trailer park girls go round the outside;
> round the outside, round the outside
> Two trailer park girls go round the outside;
> round the outside, round the outside



I loves me some Eminem


----------



## greyhound

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I loves me some Eminem




As my mother in law calls him.....Emena


----------



## sockgirl77

*He was so dreamy...*

"Please Don't Go Girl"

We've been together for a long time, baby 
Do you have to leave? 
Please don't go girl 
I just can't live without you 
Please don't go girl 
So listen to me... (Don't go, girl) 
Please don't go girl 
You would ruin my whole world 
Tell me you'll stay 
Never ever go away 
I love you (I love you) 
I guess I always will 
Girl, you're my best friend 
Girl, you're my love within 
I just want you to know 
That I will always love you 
Ooh, baby 

Tell me you'll stay 
Never ever go away 
I need you (I need you) 
I guess I always will 
Girl, you're my best friend 
Girl, you're my love within 
I just want you to know 
That I will always love you 
Ooh, baby 

(Please don't go girl) 
I'm gonna always love you girl 
I'm gonna love you girl until the end of time 
Tell me girl 
You're gonna always be mine 

Please don't go girl 
You would ruin my whole world 
Tell me you'll stay 
Never ever go away 
I love you (I love you) 
I guess I always will 
Girl, you're my best friend 
Girl, you're my love within 
I just want you to know 
That I will always love you 
Ooh, baby 

(Please don't go girl) 
(Please don't go girl) 
Please don't go girl 
(Please don't go girl) 
Please don't go, baby 
(Please don't go girl) 
Please don't go girl 
(Please don't go girl) 
Please don't go darlin' 
(Please don't go girl) 
Please don't go, baby, no


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks 2A and Sharon..."Glock" and load...*

Talk to me
Tell me your name
You blow me off like it's all the same
You lit a fuse and now I'm ticking away
Like a bomb
Yeah, Baby 

Talk to me
Tell me your sign
You're switching sides like a Gemini
You're playing games and now you're hittin' my
heart
Like a drum
Yeah, Baby 

Well if Lady Luck gets on my side
We're gonna rock this town alive
I'll let her rough me up
Till she knocks me out
She walks like she talks,
And she talks like she walks 

*And she bangs, she bangs*
Oh baby
When she moves, she moves
I go crazy
'Cause she looks like a flower but she stings
like a bee
Like every girl in history
*She bangs, she bangs* 

I'm wasted by the way she moves
No one ever looked so fine
She reminds me that a woman's only got one thing on her mind 

Talk to me
Tell me your name
I'm just a link in your daisy chain
Your rap sounds like a diamond
Map to the stars
Yeah, Baby 

Talk to me
Tell me the news
You wear me out like a pair of shoes
We'll dance until the band goes home
Then you're gone
Yeah, Baby 

Well if it looks like love should be a crime
You'd better lock me up for life
I'll do the time with a smile on my face
Thinking of her in her leather and lace

*And she bangs, she bangs*
Oh baby
When she moves, she moves
I go crazy
'Cause she looks like a flower but she stings
like a bee
Like every girl in history
*She bangs, she bangs * 

Well if Lady Luck gets on my side
We're gonna rock this town alive
I'll let her rough me up
Till she knocks me out
She walks like she talks,
And she talks like she walks 

Till she knocks me out
She walks like she talks,
And she talks like she walks 

<img src="http://www.grifent.com/forums/images/smiles/2gunsfiring_v1.gif">


----------



## Toxick

One Saturday I took a walk to Zipperhead,
I met a girl there and she almost knocked me dead,
PUNK ROCK GIRL: Please look at me
PUNK ROCK GIRL: What do you see?
Let's travel round the world,
Just you and me, Punk rock girl!

I tapped her on the shoulder and said "Do you have a beau?"
She looked at me and smiled and said she did not know,
PUNK ROCK GIRL: Give me a chance,
PUNK ROCK GIRL: Let's go slam dance!
We'll dress like Minnie Pearl,
Just you and me punk rock girl!


We went to the Philly Pizza Company 
and ordered some hot tea.
The waitress said "Well, no, 
We only have it iced."
So we jumped up on the table 
and shouted "ANARCHY!"
And someone played a Beach Boys song 
on the juke box,
It was California Dreaming, 
so we started screaming,
On such a winters day...

She took me to her parents for a sunday meal.
Her father took one look at me and he began to squeal!
PUNK ROCK GIRL: It makes no sense
PUNK ROCK GIRL: Your dad is the Vice President - rich as the Duke of Earl
Yeah you're for me punk rock girl!

We went to a shopping mall 
and laughed at all the shoppers.
And security guards trailed us 
to a record shop.
We asked for Mojo Nixon, 
they said "He don't work here."
We said "If you don't got Mojo Nixon 
Then your store could use some fixin!"

We got into a car, away we started rolling,
I said "How much did you pay for it?", you said "Nothing man, it's stolen"
PUNK ROCK GIRL: You look so wild!
PUNK ROCK GIRL: Let's have a child,
We'll name her Minnie Pearl,
Just you and me eating Fudge-Banana-Swirl
Just you and me, we'll travel round the world
Just you 
And 
Me
PUNK ROCK GIRL!


----------



## tomchamp

Sometimes I think life is just a rodeo,
The trick is to ride and make it to the bell.
But there is a place, sweet as you will ever know,
In music and love, and things you never tell.
You see it in their face, secrets on the telephone,
A time out of time, for you and no one else.

CHORUS:
Hey let's go all over the world,
Rock and Roll Girls, Rock and Roll Girls.

Yeah, yeah, yeah!

If I had my way, I'd shuffle off to Buffalo;
Sit by the lake, and watch the world go by.
Ladies in the sun, listenin' to the radio,
Like flowers on the sand, a rainbow in my mind.

CHORUS
CHORUS
CHORUS

Yeah, yeah yeah!


----------



## jazz lady

*RIP Wilson Pickett...*

If you need me, I wantcha to call me
Said if you need me, all ya gotta do is call me
Don't wait too lo-o-ong if things go wrong
I-I-I'll be home, whoa-oh-oh, home

If you want me, send for me
I said if you want me, want, all ya gotta do is send for me
Don't wait too lo-o-ong, just-a pick up your phone
And I-I-I'll (hurry home where I belong)

[Spoken:]
People always said, darlin', that I didn't mean you no good.
And you would need me someday.
Way deep down in my heart I know I've done the best I could.
That's why I know that one of these days, it won't be long, you'll come walkin' through that same door (I'll hurry home).
And I can imagine in my mind that these are the words that you'll be sayin'.

I still love you, always thinkin' of you
And I still love, love, always thinkin' of you
Don't wait too lo-o-ong, just-a pick up your phone
And I-I-I'll hurry home (I'll hurry home)
Right there, where I belong


----------



## jazz lady

*more WP...*

Every town I go in, there's a street
Name of the street, ha
Funky, Funky Broadway
Down on Broadway
There's a nightclub
Now, now, name of the nightclub, now baby
Funky, Funky Broadway
Down on Broadway
There's a crowd, now
Name of the crowd, baby
Broadway Crowd
Down on Broadway, ya
There's a dance step, ha
Name of the dance
Funky, Funky Broadway

Wiggle your legs now, baby
Shake your head up
Do the shing-a-ling now, baby
Shake, shake, shake, now
You don't know, baby
You don't know now, woman
Do the Funky Broadway

Lord have mercy

Oh, you got me feelin' alright

Dirty filthy Broadway
Don't I like Broadway, ha
At Broadway, look-ee here
Down Broadway, there's a woman
Name of the woman, ha
Broadway Woman
Down on Broadway, yeah
There's a man, ha
Name of the man, now


----------



## jazz lady

*classic wp...*

1-2-3 
1-2-3 
Ow! Uh! Alright! Uh! 

Got to know how to pony 
Like Bony Maronie 
Mash potato, do the alligator 
Put your hand on your hips, yeah 
Let your backbone slip 
Do the Watusi 
Like my little Lucy 
Hey! Uh! 

Na na-na-na-na na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na na-na-na-na 
I need somebody to help me say it one time 
(Na na-na-na-na na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na na-na-na-na ) 
Wo--ow! 

Saxophone solo 

Wow! Uh! You know I feel alright! Huh! I feel pretty good y'all 
Uh! Huh! 
Na na-na-na-na na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na na-na-na-na 
Come on y'all, let's say it one more time 
(Na na-na-na-na na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na na-na-na-na ) 
Ooow! 

Playing, it is a habit 
With long tall Sally 
Twistin' with Lucy 
Doin' the Watusi 
Roll over on your back 
I like it like that 
Do that Jerk-uh 
Watch me work y'all 
Ow! Do it! 
Wow! Do it! 
Just watch me do it 

Aah help me 
Aah help me 
Aah help me 
Aah help me 

Fade


----------



## jazz lady

*And my fav wp tune...*

I'm gonna wait till the midnight hour
That's when my love comes tumbling down
I'm gonna wait till the midnight hour
When there's no one else around
I'm gonna take you girl and hold you
And do all the things I told you
In the midnight hour
Yes I am
Ooh yes I am
One more thing I just want to say right here

I'm gonna wait till the stars come out
And see that twinkle in your eyes
I'm gonna wait till the midnight hour
That when my love begins to shine
You're the only girl I know
That can really love me so
In the midnight hour
Oh yeah ..In the midnight hour
Yeah, alright, play it for me one time

***horn solo*** 

I’m gonna wait till midnight hour
That’s when my love comes tumbling down
I’m gonna wait, way in the midnight hour
That’s when my love begins to shine
Just you and I…Ooh Baby
Just you and I 
Nobody around baby, Just, you and I
I’m gonna hold you, In my arms….


----------



## tomchamp

I got a sixty-nine Chevy with a 396
Fuelie heads and a Hurst on the floor
She's waiting tonight down in the parking lot
Outside the Seven-Eleven store
Me and my partner Sonny built her straight out of scratch
And he rides with me from town to town
We only run for the money got no strings attached
We shut 'em up and then we shut 'em down

Tonight, tonight the strip's just right
I wanna blow 'em off in my first heat
Summer's here and the time is right
For goin' racin' in the street

We take all the action we can meet
And we cover all the northeast state
When the strip shuts down we run 'em in the street
From the fire roads to the interstate
Some guys they just give up living
And start dying little by little, piece by piece
Some guys come home from work and wash up
And go racin' in the street

Tonight, tonight the strip's just right
I wanna blow 'em all out of their seats
Calling out around the world, we're going racin' in the street

I met her on the strip three years ago
In a Camaro with this dude from L.A.
I blew that Camaro off my back and drove that little girl away
But now there's wrinkles around my baby's eyes
And she cries herself to sleep at night
When I come home the house is dark
She sighs "Baby did you make it all right"
She sits on the porch of her daddy's house
But all her pretty dreams are torn
She stares off alone into the night
With the eyes of one who hates for just being born
For all the shut down strangers and hot rod angels
Rumbling through this promised land
Tonight my baby and me we're gonna ride to the sea
And wash these sins off our hands

Tonight tonight the highway's bright
Out of our way mister you best keep
'Cause summer's here and the time is right
For goin' racin' in the street


----------



## tomchamp

Hey little girl is your daddy home
Did he go away and leave you all alone
I got a bad desire
I'm on fire

Tell me now baby is he good to you
Can he do to you the things that I do
I can take you higher
I'm on fire

Sometimes it's like someone took a knife baby
edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
and a freight train running through the
middle of my head
Only you can cool my desire
I'm on fire


----------



## tomchamp

Bobby's got a gun that he keeps beneath his pillow (oh yeah)
Out on the street your chances are zero (oh yeah)
Take a look around you (come on down)
It ain't too complicated
You're messin' with Murder Incorporated

Now you check over your shoulder everywhere that you go (oh yeah)
Walkin' down the street, there's eyes in every shadow (oh yeah)
You better take a look around you (come on down)
That equipment you got's so outdated
You can't compete with Murder Incorporated
Everywhere you look now there's Murder Incorporated

So you keep a little secret down deep inside your dresser drawer
From dealing with the heat you're feelin' down on the killin' floor
No matter where you step you feel you're never out of danger
So the comfort that you keep's a gold-plated snub-nose thirty-two
I heard that you

You got a job downtown, man it leaves your head cold (oh yea)
And everywhere you look life ain't got no soul (oh yeah)
That apartment you live in feels like it's just a place to hide
When your walkin' down the streets you won't meet no one eye to eye
Now the cops reported you as just another homicide
I can tell that you was just frustrated
from livin' with Murder Incorporated

Incorporated
Everywhere you look now
Murder Incorporated
Down on your knees
Murder Incorporated
Everywhere that you turn it's murder Incorporated


----------



## RoseRed

When I come home baby
And I've been working all night long
I put my daughter on my knee, and she say
"Daddy what's wrong?"
I put my head on her shoulder
She whispers in my ear so sweet
You know what she says?
"Daddy you're a fool to cry
You're a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why."

You know, I got a woman
And she lives in the poor part of town
and I go see her sometimes
And we make love, so fine
I put my head on her shoulder
She says, "Tell me all your troubles."
You know what she says? She says
"Daddy you're a fool to cry
You're a fool to cry
and it makes me wonder why."

Daddy you're a fool to cry
Oh, I love you so much baby
Daddy you're a fool to cry
Daddy you're a fool to cry, yeah
She says, "Daddy you're a fool to cry
You're a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why."

She says, "Daddy you're a fool to cry
Daddy you're a fool to cry
Daddy you're a fool to cry
Daddy you're a fool to cry

Even my friends say to me sometimes
And make out like I don't understand them
You know what they say?
They say, "Daddy you're a fool to cry
You're a fool to cry
You're a fool to cry
And it makes me wonder why."

I'm a fool baby
I'm a fool baby
I'm a certified fool, now
I want to tell ya
Gotta tell ya, baby
I'm a fool baby
I'm a fool baby
Certified fool for ya, mama, come on
I'm a fool
I'm a fool
I'm a fool


----------



## tomchamp

The photographer smiles
Take a break for a while
Take a rest, do your very best
Take five, honey 

You search in your bag
Light up a ###
Think it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive honey 

Hey when this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go out and spend
All of your blue money 

Do do you do . . . etc. 

Well the cameraman smiles
Take a break for a while
Do your best, do your very best
Take five, honey 

You search in your bag
Light up a ###
Say it's a drag, but you're so glad
To be alive honey 

When this is all over
You'll be in clover
We'll go on out and spend
All of your blue money 

Do do you do . . . etc. 

Blue money
Breau money
Juice money
Loose money
Blue money, honey
Breau money.


----------



## vraiblonde

One singular sensation
Every little step she takes
One thrilling combination
Every move that she makes

One smile and suddenly nobody else will do
You know you'll never be lonely with you know who

One moment in her presense
And you can forget the rest
For the girl is second best to none, son

Ooh!  Sigh!  Give her your attention!
Do I really have to mention
She's the one!


----------



## jazz lady

*A beautiful song for parents I heard today...*

If I Could
I'd protect you from the sadness in your eyes
Give you courage in a world of compromise
Yes I would
If I could
I would teach you all the things I've never learned
And I'd help you cross the bridges that I've burned
Yes I would
If I could
I would try to shield your innocence from time
But the part of life I gave you isn't mine
I've watched you grow
So I could let you go
If I could


I would help you make it through the hungry years
But I know that I can never cry your tears
But I would
If I could
If I live in a time and place where you don't wanna be
You don't have to walk along this road with me
My yesterday won't have to be your way
If I knew
I would try to change the world I brought you to
And there isn't very much that I can do
But I would
If I could


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah...I love the old tunes...*

Give me a kiss to build a dream on,
And my imagination will thrive upon that kiss.
Sweetheart, I ask no more than this:
A kiss to build a dream on.

Give me a kiss before you leave me,
And my imagination will feed my hungry heart.
Leave me one thing before we part,
A kiss to build a dream on.

When I'm alone with my fancies, I'll be with you,
Weaving romances, making believe they're true.

Oh, give me your lips for just a moment,
And my imagination will make that moment live.
Give me what you alone can give,
A kiss to build a dream on.

When I'm alone with my fancies, I'll be with you,
Weaving romances, making believe they're true.

Oh, give me your lips for just a moment,
And my imagination will make that moment live.
Give me what you alone can give,
A kiss to build a dream on.
Give me what you alone can give,
A kiss to build a dream on.


----------



## Agee

*Tj*

Love is like candy on a shelf
You want to taste and help yourself
The sweetest things are there for you
Help yourself, take a few
That’s what I want you to do.

We’re always told repeatedly
The very best in life is free
And if you want to prove it’s true
Baby I’m telling you
This is what you should do
Just help yourself to my lips
To my arms just say the word, and they are yours
Just help yourself to the love,
In my heart your smile has opened up the door
The greatest wealth that exists in the world,
Could never buy what I can give
Just help yourself to my lips
To my arms, and then lets really start to live

Allllllllll right. yeah

My heart has love enough for two
More than enough for me and you
I’m rich with love, a millionaire
I’ve so much, it’s unfair
Why don’t you take a share
Just help yourself to my lips
To my arms just say the word, and they are yours
Just help yourself to the love,
In my heart your smile has opened up the door
The greatest wealth that exists in the world
Could never buy what I can give
So help yourself to my lips, to my arms
And then lets really start to live
Just help yourself to my lips
To my arms just say the word, and they are yours
Just help yourself to the love

In my heart your smile............[fade]


----------



## Agee

*Tj Ii*

I saw the light on the night that I passed by her window
I saw the flickering shadows of love on her blind
She was my woman
As she deceived me I watched and went out of my mind
My, my, my, delilah
Why, why, why, delilah
I could see that girl was no good for me
But I was lost like a slave that no man could free
At break of day when that man drove away, I was waiting
I cross the street to her house and she opened the door
She stood there laughing
I felt the knife in my hand and she laughed no more
My, my, my delilah
Why, why, why delilah
So before they come to break down the door
Forgive me delilah I just couldn’t take any more

[insert trumpet solo here]

She stood there laughing
I felt the knife in my hand and she laughed no more
My, my, my, delilah
Why, why, why, delilah
So before they come to break down the door
Forgive me delilah I just couldn’t take any more
Forgive me delilah I just couldn’t take any more


----------



## Agee

*Tj Iii*

What’s new pussycat? woah, woah
What’s new pussycat? woah, woah
Pussycat, pussycat
I’ve got flowers
And lots of hours
To spend with you.
So go and powder your cute little pussycat nose!
Pussycat, pussycat
I love you
Yes, I do!
You and your pussycat nose!
What’s new pussycat? woah, woah
What’s new pussycat? woah, woah
Pussycat, pussycat
You’re so thrilling
And I’m so willing
To care for you.
So go and make up your cute little pussycat face!
Pussycat, pussycat
I love you
Yes, I do!
You and your pussycat face!
What’s new pussycat? woah, woah
What’s new pussycat? woah, woah
Pussycat, pussycat
You’re delicious
And if my wishes
Can all come true
I’ll soon be kissing your sweet little pussycat lips!
Pussycat, pussycat
I love you
Yes, I do!
You and your pussycat lips!
You and your pussycat eyes!
You and your pussycat nose!


----------



## jazz lady

to TJ.  I just saw him on some show the other day and he is still F-I-N-E.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> When I come home baby
> And I've been working all night long
> I put my daughter on my knee, and she say





			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said "you know you always have the
> Lord by your side"


----------



## jazz lady

*more oldies...*

Smile, though your heart is aching
Smile, even though it's breaking
When there are clouds in the sky
You'll get by...

If you smile
With your fear and sorrow
Smile and maybe tomorrow
You'll see the sun come shining through
For you...

Light up your face with gladness
Hide every trace of sadness
Although a tear may be ever so near

That's the time you must keep on trying
Smile, what's the use of crying
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just smile

That's the time
You must keep on trying
Smile,
What's the use of crying?
You'll find that life
Is still worth-while
If you just smile


----------



## jazz lady

What are you doing the rest of your life?
North and South and East and West of your life
I have only one request of your life
That you spend it all with me
All the seasons and the times of your days
All the nickels and the dimes of your days
Let the reasons and the rhymes of your days
All begin and end with me
I want to see your face in every kind of light
In the fields of dawn and the forests of the night

And when you stand before the candles on a cake
Oh, let me be the one to hear the silent wish you make
Those tomorrows waiting deep in your eyes
In the world of love that you keep in your eyes
I'll awaken what's asleep in your eyes
It may take a kiss or two
Through all of my life
Summer, Winter, Spring, and Fall of my life
All I ever will recall of my life
Is all of my life with you


----------



## jazz lady

Summertime,
And the livin' is easy
Fish are jumpin'
And the cotton is high

Your daddy's rich
And your mamma's so good lookin' baby
So hush my little darling
Don't you cry

One of these mornings
You're gonna wake up singing
You're gonna spread your wings
And take to the sky

But till that morning
Nothing's ever gonna harm you, oh no
With your mama and your daddy standing by

But till that morning
Nothing's ever gonna harm you, oh no
So hush my little darling

Don't you cry

It's summertime
And the livin' is easy
The fish are jumpin', don't you know they're jumpin', baby
And the cotton is high

Your daddy is rich, so rich
And your mamma's so good lookin' baby
Don't you hush my little darling
Don't you cry

It's summertime
Summertime
Summertime
Summertime
Don't you cry
Don't you cry, baby
Don't you cry
Don't you cry, baby
Don't you cry
Summertime
Summertime
Don't you cry


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> to TJ. I just saw him on some show the other day and he is still F-I-N-E.









Watched a Dr. Pepper ad featuring the " Just Help Yourself Song", I had forgotten about that one.

That song has kareoke written all over it


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Watched a Dr. Pepper ad featuring the " Just Help Yourself Song", I had forgotten about that one.
> 
> That song has kareoke written all over it




Dr. Pepper?  Is nothing sacred?    That song by him is mucho   and  , that's for sure.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Give me a kiss to build a dream on,


Oh man - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Dr. Pepper? Is nothing sacred?  That song by him is mucho  and  , that's for sure.


  I love it when you don't wear a bib


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh man - Louis Armstrong



He is THE man.    My mom picked up somewhere in her wanderings some obscure jazz CD put out by Air Jamaica as a promotional and that was on it.  It also had Dizzy Gillespie, Charlie Parker, and Mahalia Jackson on it among others.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I love it when you don't wear a bib



  You are being BAD tonight, Mr. Gasm.  But if you'd croon and swivel your hips like him and I'd  all over you, too.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You are being BAD tonight, Mr. Gasm. But if you'd croon and swivel your hips like him and I'd  all over you, too.


Oh My...

Exactly why I dig the forums!


----------



## mAlice

Please don't talk about love tonight.
Please don't talk about sweet love.
Please don't talk about being true
and all the trouble we've been through.
Ah, please don't talk about all of the plans
we had for fixin' this broken romance.
I want to go where the people dance.
I want some action ... I want to live!

Action ... I got so much to give.
I want to give it. I want to get some too.

Oh, I ... Ohhh I ... I love the nightlife,
I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.
Oh, I love the night life,
I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.

Please don't talk about love tonight.
Your sweet talking won't make it right.
Love and lies just bring me down
when you've got women all over town.
You can love them all and when you're through,
maybe that'll make, huh, a man out of you.
I got to go where the people dance.
I want some action ... I want to live!

Action ... I got so much to give.
I want to give it. I want to get some too.

Oh, I ... Ohhh I ... I love the nightlife,
I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.
Oh, I love the night life,
I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.

Oh, I love the night life,
I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.
Oh, I love the night life,
I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.
I love the night life,
I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.


----------



## morganj614

*audioslave*


Someone falls to pieces
Sleeping all alone
Someone kills the pain
Spinning in the silence
To finally drift away
Someone gets excited
In a chapel yard
And catches a bouquet
Another lays a dozen
White roses on a grave

Yeahhh... 

And to be yourself is all that you can do
Heyyyy...
To be yourself is all that you can do

Someone finds salvation in everyone
Another only pain
Someone tries to hide himself
Down inside himself he prays
Someone swears his true love
Until the end of time
Another runs away
Separate or united
Healthy or insane

And to be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Yeahhh...
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Heyyyy...
Be yourself is all that you can do

Even when you've paid enough
Been pulled apart or been held up
Every single memory of the good or bad
Faces of luck
Don't lose any sleep tonight
I'm sure everything will end up alright
You may win or lose
¨
But to be yourself is all that you can do
Yeahhh...
To be yourself is all that you can do

Ohhhh...
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Heeey...
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
To be yourself is all that you can--
Be yourself is all that you can--
Be yourself is all that you can do


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> But to be yourself is all that you can do
> Yeahhh...
> To be yourself is all that you can do



  I love this song.


----------



## jazz lady

*A very SOULFUL Wednesday night...*

Roberta Flack

Here... close to our feeling... we touch again.... we love again
Remember when we thought our hearts would never mend?
And we're all the better for each other
There's more to love, I know...than making love

Here... no more confusion
We see our lives, We live our lives
Remember when we thought we never would survive?
But now neither one of us is breaking
There's more to love, I know...than making love

Somethings never change
Somethings sometimes do

And now I'm feeling strong enough to let you in
And now neither one of us is breaking
Knowing now that there's more to love...than making love
And I remember you.....and making love

And I remember you...
And I remember you...oooo
And I remember you
And I remember you...ooo


----------



## jazz lady

Otis Redding

Darling now, you made me change my mind
Can go no further, because you got me chained and bound, oh
Taller than the tallest sky
Sweeter than a grape on a vine, now
Can go no further, because you got me chained and bound, right now, now

So glad, I'm so glad, I'm so glad
Oh, I don't have to worry no more
Oh my my my
Baby, somebody, somebody

What kind of life is this kind I'm trying living
Oh Lord, what kind of love is she trying to give me
I feel like I'm standing up and telling the word
I'm chained to your love

Darling, oh
Don't break this little heart of mine
There's no greater love than this love of yours and mine, oh
You walk with your head in the sky
Darling don't ever pass me by
I ain't going no further, because you got me chained and bound, oh now

So glad, I'm so glad, I'm so glad
Lord, I don't have to worry no more
She got me chained to her love, now
I don't, I don't want to be taken away, baby
I'm chained, I'm chained and a little bound, now, now, now
I'm chained, I'm chained to your love
I don't, I don't know darling I wanna to be taken away, now
Ou, just a little bit of soul
Just a little bit of soul, now


----------



## jazz lady

Al Jarreau

There, there was a time I knew
That no matter come what may, love will prevail
And then, inside the dreams I knew
Came the question lover's fear, can true love fail
Then I would miss the childhood wish 
And haven't I sung to you
Of the knight in armour bright, 
Faithful and true to you

Darling, after all
I will be the one to hold you in my arms
After all, I will be the one to hold you
I will be the one to hold you in my arms
In my arms

I know in my heart and mind
That no matter come what may, love will survive
Love, the author of space and time
Keeps the galaxies and each sparrow alive
And the love that heals the wound after the war is through
Is the knight in armour bright, faithful and true to you

Darling, after all
I will be the one to hold you in my arms
After all, I will be the one to hold you
I will be the one to hold you in my arms
In my arms


----------



## Agee

The first time, ever I saw your face
I thought the sun rose in your eyes
And the moon and the stars
Were the gifts you gave
To the dark, and the endless skies
My Love.

And the first time, ever I kissed your mouth
I felt the earth move in my hands
Like the trembling heart
Of a captive bird
That was there, at my command
My Love.

And the first time, ever I lay with you
I felt your heart so close to mine
And I know our joy
Would fill the earth
And last, til the end of time
My Love.
And last, til the end of time.

The first time, ever I saw
Your face
Your face
Your fa-ace
Your face.


http://roberta-flack.lyrics-songs.com/up.gif


----------



## jazz lady

Al Green

I, I'm so in love with you,
whatever you want to do,
is alright with me,
'cause you make me feel
so brand-new,
I want to spend my life with you,
let me say that since baby
since we've been together,
loving you forever,
is what I need.
Let me be the one you come runnin' to,
I'll never be untrue,
Ooo baby,
Let's... Let's stay together,
loving you whether, whether,
times are good or bad,
happy or sad,

Whether times are good or bad,
happy or sad.

Why, somebody?,
Why people break up
oh, turn around and make up?
I just can't see.
You'd never do that to me
(would you baby)?
Being around you,
is all I see.
Here's what I want us to do:
Let's... we oughta stay together,
loving you whether, whether,
times are good or bad,
happy or sad.
(come on)
Let's... Let's stay together,
loving you whether, whether,
times are good or bad,
happy or sad.

Let's...Let's stay together,
loving you whether, whether,
times are good or bad,
happy or sad.

Let's...Let's stay together,
loving you whether, whether,
times are good or bad,
happy or sad.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> The first time, ever I saw your face
> I thought the sun rose in your eyes
> And the moon and the stars
> Were the gifts you gave
> To the dark, and the endless skies
> My Love.



The most beautiful song by her by far.


----------



## jazz lady

Aaron Neville

Why should I fall in love 
Turn my world upside down 
One broken heart is quite enough 
Why should I fall in love 

Why should I hold your hand 
Feel my hopes start to rise 
It's a long way down and I can't fly 
Why should I fall in love 

Why should I hold you 
Why should I dream 
I know myself, 
I'll just take it to extremes 

I want to keep you my whole life through 
If you've got no one
Least you've got no one to lose 

Why should I fall in love 
Wake up tomorrow with a smile 
I want the kind that lasts awhile 
Why should I fall in love 
Tell me baby 

Why should I hold you 
Why should I dream 
I know myself
I'll just take it to extremes 
I wanna keep you my whole life through 
But if you've got no one
Least you've got no one to lose 

Why should I fall in love 
Turn my life inside out 
One broken heart is quite enough 
Why should I fall in love 

This old heart has had it rough 
Why should I fall in love


----------



## jazz lady

The Staple Singers

Aaaaah, haaa
I know a place
Ain't nobody cryin'
Ain't nobody worried
Ain't no smilin' faces
Mmm-mmm, no, no
Lyin' to the races
Help me, come on, come on
Somebody, help me, now
(I'll take you there)
Help me, y'all
(I'll take you there)
Help me now
(I'll take you there)
Oh, mmm-mmm (I'll take you there)
Oh, oh, mercy
(I'll take you there)
Oh, let me take you there
(I'll take you there)

Oh-oh-hoooo, let me take you there
(I'll take you there)

Play it Mary, play your
Play your piano now
All right
Aaaaaah, do it, do it
Come on now
Play on it, play on it
Big Daddy, now
Daddy, Daddy, Daddy
Play your, ummmmm

Ooh, Lord
All right now
Baby, little lady, easy now
Help me now
Come on, little lady
All right
Dum-dum-dum-dum
Doin' sockin' soul

Aaaaaaah, oooh, aaaaah
I know a place, y'all
(I'll take you there)
Ain't nobody cryin' there
(I'll take you there)
Ain't nobody worried, y'all
(I'll take you there)
No smilin' faces
(I'll take you there)
Uh-uh
(Lyin' to the races)
(I'll take you there)
Oh, oh, no
Oh
(I'll take you there)
Oh, oh,
(I'll take you there)
Mercy now
(I'll take you there)
I'm callin' callin' callin' for mercy
(I'll take you there)
Mercy, mercy
(I'll take you there)
You gotta, gotta, gotta let me
Let me take you, take you
Take you over there


----------



## jazz lady

*And a soulful night wouldn't be complete without...*

Chaka Kahn

You, you carry your dreams in your eyes
And if someone hurts you, you cry
And you, you live on a cloud in the sky
And wish on the stars shooting by

Don't let the little woes of life harm me
Let the joy in the life your lead
Let it charm you
Let it charm you

Nothing's gonna take you away
Nothing's gonna break your heart
Nothing's gonna take you away
Nothing's gonna break your heart

You, you go barefootin' when there are showers
You like to listen to coltrane for hours
And you're gonna need someone standing by
And on me you can always rely

Nothing's gonna take you away
Nothing's gonna break your heart
Nothing's gonna take you away
Nothing's gonna break your heart


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The Staple Singers
> 
> Aaaaah, haaa
> I know a place
> Ain't nobody cryin'
> Ain't nobody worried
> Ain't no smilin' faces
> Mmm-mmm, no, no
> Lyin' to the races
> Help me, come on, come on
> Somebody, help me, now
> (I'll take you there)
> Help me, y'all
> (I'll take you there)
> Help me now
> (I'll take you there)
> Oh, mmm-mmm (I'll take you there)


Soul...

In deed! 

J, may your ducts be filled with warmth, and your heart be filled with love


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Soul...
> 
> In deed!


Let's just say I was in a very soulful bar tonight I've never been in before and it put me in the mood.  It was a very interesting place indeed. 



> J, may your ducts be filled with warmth, and your heart be filled with love


Both definitely are.  Thanks.


----------



## kwillia

Ya'll were really hitting on the "Kwillia tunes" last night, I see...


----------



## morganj614

*more Audioslave*

I walk the streets of Japan till I get lost
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
With a graveyard tan carrying a cross
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like studying faces in a parking lot
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like driving backwards in the fog
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything

[Chorus]
The things that I've loved the things that I've lost
The things I've held sacred that I've dropped
I won't lie no more you can bet
I don't want to learn what I'll need to forget

I like gypsy moths and radio talk
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like gospel music and canned applause
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like colorful clothing in the sun
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I ilke hammering nails and speaking in tongues
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything

[Chorus]
The things that I've loved the things that I've lost
The things I've held sacred that I've dropped
I won't lie no more you can bet
I don't want to learn what I'll need to forget

Bend and shape me
I love the way you are
Slow and sweetly
Like never before
Calm and sleeping
We won't stir up the past
So descretely
We won't look back

[Chorus]
The things that I've loved the things that I've lost
The things I've held sacred that I've dropped
I won't lie no more you can bet
I don't want to learn what I'll need to forget

I like throwing my voice and breaking guitars
Cause it doesn't remind me of anything
I like playing in the sand what's mine is ours
If it doesn't remind me of anything


----------



## tomchamp

Well, take me back down where cool water flows, yeah.
Let me remember things I love,
Stoppin' at the log where catfish bite,
Walkin' along the river road at night,
Barefoot girls dancin' in the moonlight.

I can hear the bullfrog callin' me.
Wonder if my rope's still hangin' to the tree.
Love to kick my feet 'way down the shallow water.
Shoefly, dragonfly, get back t'your mother.
Pick up a flat rock, skip it across Green River.
Welllllll!

Up at Cody's camp I spent my days, oh,
With flat car riders and cross-tie walkers
. Old Cody, Junior took me over,
Said, "You're gonna find the world is smould'rin'.
And if you get lost come on home to Green River."

Welllllll!
Come on home.

Back to the Top


----------



## morganj614

*Dirty Dancing...mm,mmm,mmmm*

Now I've had the time of my life
No I never felt like this before
Yes I swear it's the truth
and I owe it all to you
'Cause I've had the time of my life
and I owe it all to you

I've been waiting for so long
Now I've finally found someone
To stand by me
We saw the writing on the wall
As we felt this magical
Fantasy

Now with passion in our eyes
There's no way we could disguise it
Secretly
So we take each other's hand
'Cause we seem to understand
The urgency just remember

You're the one thing
I can't get enough of
So I'll tell you something
This could be love because

(CHORUS)
I've had the time of my life
No I never felt this way before
Yes I swear it's the truth
And I owe it all to you

With my body and soul
I want you more than you'll ever know
So we'll just let it go
Don't be afraid to lose control
Yes I know whats on your mind
When you say "Stay with me
tonight." Just remember

You're the one thing
I can't get enough of
So I'll tell you something
This could be love because

CHORUS

'Cause I had the time of my life
And I've searched through every open door
Till I've found the truth
and I owe it all to you

CHORUSx2


----------



## morganj614

*Temptations*

Each day through my window I watch her as she passes by.
I say to myself, "You're such a lucky guy."
To have a girl like her
is truly a dream come true.
Out of all of the fellas in the world
she belongs to you...

But it was just my imagination
running away with me.
It was just my imagination
running away with me...

Ooh-hoo-hoo-hooh
Soon we'll be married.. 
and raise a family.
In a cozy, little home out in the country
with two children, maybe three.
I tell you, I can visualize it all.
This couldn't be a dream for too real it all seems.

But it was just my imagination -- once again --
running away with me.
I tell you it was just my imagination
running away with me...

Every night, on my knees I pray,
"Dear Lord, hear my plea...
don't ever let another take her love from me 
or I will surely die.."
Ooh, her love is heavenly;
when her arms enfold me,
I hear a tender rhapsody...
but in reality, she doesn't even know me

Just my imagination -- once again --
running away with me.
Tell you it was just my imagination
running away with me.
I never met her, but I can't forget her.
Just my imagination..
-- ooh yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah --
running away with me


----------



## Kyle

(Verse I)
Hey mister I would appreciate please
Don’t pass that gas in my direction geez
When you cut that one
My knees grew weak 
Now the air in here is beginning to reek
If you do it one more time
And darken my day
I’m gonna report your butt
To the EPA
You better think about what I said 
That last one you cut, would wake the dead

(Chorus)
Don’t pass don’t pass don’t pass that gas
Can’t you see I’m not wearing a mask
Don’t pass don’t pass don’t pass that gas
I’m not ready for your gift at last

(Verse II)
This is why I hate to stand in line
Or ride the subway most of the time
Never seems to fail ‘cause I always find
Some ass passing gas at just the wrong time
When you cut that bomb it brought tears to my eyes
Hanging around your butt is a cluster of flies
Can you tell me what crawled up inside you and died
Don’t blame that one on me, cuz you know it’s a lie

(Chorus)
Don’t pass don’t pass don’t pass that gas
I don’t wanna smell your stinky ass
Don’t pass don’t pass don’t pass that gas
I'm not ready for your weapons of mass


(Middle Eight)
Tacos and burritos and Italian food
Is that what makes you cut cheese like you do
Chili dogs, greasy fries, and a twelve ounce beer
That’s a dangerous combination from what I hear
BBQ, potato salad, and pork and beans
Man I wish you’d lay off of those spicy wings
Salami, pastrami and sloppy joes
The smell of your farts is curling my toes
Pizza, nachos, chinese, and sardines
Man I can’t believe I’m smellin’ all these things
Can’t you try to hold it inside,
I don’t think you’ll blowup or die

(Verse III)
When you squeeze one out
Paint peels off the walls
And I don’t wanna smell those spicy meatballs
You may think it smells like a sweet tart
But to me it’s just another stinky fart
You’d better know that this is your last chance
Don’t you dare let another bomb go off in your pants
Can’t you see what I’m trying to say
Give us all a break pass that gas the other way

(Chorus)
Don’t pass don’t pass don’t pass that gas
Can’t you see I’m not wearing a mask
Don’t pass don’t pass don’t pass that gas
I don’t need your gift at last


----------



## morganj614

*Awww, a Love Song*

Wow Kyle, that song would make any girl swoon



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> (Verse I)
> Hey mister I would appreciate please
> Don’t pass that gas in my direction geez
> When you cut that one
> My knees grew weak
> Now the air in here is beginning to reek
> If you do it one more time
> And darken my day
> *I’m gonna report your butt
> To the EPA
> You better think about what I said
> That last one you cut, would wake the dead*
> 
> (Chorus)
> Don’t pass don’t pass don’t pass that gas
> Can’t you see I’m not wearing a mask
> Don’t pass don’t pass don’t pass that gas
> I’m not ready for your gift at last


----------



## Kyle

If you see a driver in the middle of the road
swerving everywhere it's an...Old Fart! Old Fart yeah
I'm headin' down the Atlanta highway, but there's old farts in my way
But there's old farts in my way, old farts in my way
They got them a car, it's as big as a whale, and they never get out of the way
They got them Chryslers, they seat about 20
Bunch of old farts in each one, it's driving slowly

The old farts are little old people who should not be driving
Old Farts baby, old farts baby.
Old baby, they stink up the road, Old Farts baby, they go real slow

Sign says, you can go 70, but they go 10 'cause they're old farts
They drive off the road, to the middle of a field
Yeah they can't see or hear, take their license back

Old farts on the turnpike
Old farts on the highway
Old farts on the main roads
Old farts on the backstreets

The old farts are little old people who all stick together
Old Farts baby! Old Farts, they can't drive fast!
They are rubberneckin', lookin' like it's nothin', speedometer's at nothing
While everyone's honking
They just don't care! They just don't care!
When they see their turn they cut you off, move four lanes instead of driving around
Nobody's movin', nobody's groovin baby!
It's all because old farts keep their speed down
Nobody's movin', nobody's groovin baby!
Stinky old farts! Stinky old farts!

Walk to their Lincolns, they're as big as a whale, I wish they would set sail!
Instead of driving cars that seat about 20
Really slow, wasting our time and gas money

Bang bang bang on the door baby! An old fart ran into you!
Bang bang bang on the door baby! They couldn't see you!
Bang Bang! On the door baby! 
Bang Bang! On the door!
Bang Bang! On the door baby! 
Bang Bang! On the door!
What a big surprise!
Old farts, crazy old farts!
Old farts, crazy old farts!
Old farts, crazy old farts!
Old farts, crazy old farts!
Hate it baby, that's how they are
Rubberneckin', swervin' and drivin' slow are the old farts


----------



## Kyle

(Parody of _Stairway To Heaven_ by Led Zeppelin)

There’s a lady who goes
To the store that won’t close
And she’s shopping at 7 Eleven
Down the isle she sees
Ding-dongs, beer, and Friskies
And a Snickers really satisfies her
Ooooh make my Slurpy

If there’s a penny on the counter
You can use it
Please pay inside before pumping gas
Dear Lebanese cashier how I wish
You spoke English
I just bought a Big Gulp from Achmed
Achmed

_Greetings! Perhaps you would be enjoying a beef jerky with your purchase of Hustler magazine. Do you require a spoon straw? _

And you will find one down the road
Coffee and cigarettes to go
Twinkies from here to Tokyo
They’ve been robbed eight times in a row
And the fluorescent lights glow
Microwave your burrito

And she’s shopping at 7 Eleven


----------



## Kyle

(Parody of _Copacabana_ by Barry Manilow)


_“Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi. You’re my only hope.”_

Her name was Leia
She was a princess
With a danish on each ear
And Darth Vader drawing near
So R2-D2
Found Ben Kenobi
_“Obi-Wan”_
He’d have to put the Death Star plans
Into the rebellion’s hands
So Luke and Obi-Wan
Had to get to Alderaan
So they stopped into Mos Eisley to have a drink with Han

At the Star Wars, Star Wars Cantina
The weirdest creatures you’ve ever seen-a
Here at the Star Wars, Star Wars Cantina
Music and blasters
And old Jedi masters
At the Star Wars....

_“Unah tutah, Solo?”_

His name was Solo
He was a pilot
With a blaster at his side
And a smile 12 parsecs wide
There with Chewbacca
He was a Wookie
They met with Luke and Obi-Wan
About the Millenium Falcon
Docking bay ninety-four
Stormtroopers at the door
With a flash of Ben’s light-saber, now there’s an arm on the floor

At the Star Wars, Star Wars Cantina
The weirdest creatures you’ve ever seen-a
Here at the Star Wars, Star Wars Cantina
Music and blasters
And old Jedi masters
At the Star Wars....

_“Mos Eisley spaceport... You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.”_

His name was Yoda
He was a Muppet
Darth Vader was so bad
And by the way, he’s Luke’s dad
Luke kissed his sister
His hand got cut-off
In that galaxy far, far away
Luke has had a lousy day
Boba Fett was so mean
Jabba had bad hygiene
Why didn’t they all just relax back on Tatooine?

At the Star Wars, Star Wars Cantina
The weirdest creatures you’ve ever seen-a
Here at the Star Wars, Star Wars Cantina
Music and blasters
And old Jedi masters
At the Star Wars....

_“The Force will be with you...always.”_


----------



## Toxick

Last night I had the strangest dream,
I sailed away to China, in a little rowboat to find ya
And you said you had to get your laundry cleaned
Didn't want no one to hold you, what does that mean?

And you said...

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground, oh no
I got to keep on moving!

You're on the road and now you pray it lasts
The road behind was rocky, but now you're feeling cocky
You look at me and you see your past
Is that the reason why you're running so fast?

And she said...

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground, oh no
I got to keep on moving!

Never let another girl like you work me over
Never let another girl like you drag me under
If I meet another girl like you I will tell her
Never want another girl like you have to say - oh!

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground, oh no
I got to keep on moving!

Lather Rinse Repeat


----------



## tomchamp

Digging In The Dirt

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can't go on like this too long

{Chorus:}
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]

Don't talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that's the place it goes

[Chorus]

I'm digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
To find the places we got hurt
[x7]


----------



## tomchamp

THE MIDNIGHT SPECIAL (Traditional - Arrangement by J.C. Fogerty)

Well, you wake up in the mornin', you hear the work bell ring,
And they march you to the table to see the same old thing.
Ain't no food upon the table, and no pork up in the pan.
But you better not complain, boy, you get in trouble with the man.

CHORUS:
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a everlovin' light on me.

Yonder come miss Rosie, how in the world did you know?
By the way she wears her apron, and the clothes she wore.
Umbrella on her shoulder, piece of paper in her hand;
She come to see the gov'nor, she wants to free her man.

CHORUS

If you're ever in Houston, well, you better do the right;
You better not gamble, there, you better not fight, at all
Or the sheriff will grab ya and the boys will bring you down.
The next thing you know, boy, Oh! You're prison bound.

CHORUS


----------



## jazz lady

Want you to hear me when I say
that the blues is back,
and it's here to stay.

I wanna tell you a story,
a story all about the blues.
I want you to listen to me baby,
while I sing it to you.
Want you to hear me when I say
that the blues is back,
and it's here to stay.

I used to have me somebody,
she mean't the whole world to me.
But she left me for someone else,
left my heart in misery.
Yes, she did!
But I knew the day she left me
that the blues was gonna be a part of me.
Yes, it was.

Since you left me with the blues,
it was the last thing I thought I could use.
But I'm glad that you left me,
left me with the blues.
If you hadn't given me the blues,
I wouldn't find myself someone sweet as you.

And I'm gonna tell you.
I said hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
I said hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Allright , allright
Allright , allright
every day and night.

Here we go Albert!
One more time!

Since you left me with the blues,
it was the last thing I thought I could use.
But I'm glad that you left me,
left me with the blues.
If you hadn't given me the blues,
I wouldn't find myself someone sweet as you.

And I'm gonna sing it.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
I said hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Allright , allright
Allright , allright
every day and night.

I said hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
I said hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Allright , allright
It's allright , allright
Every day and night.

One more time!

I said hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
I said hey, hey, the blues is allright.
Hey, hey, the blues is allright.
It's allright , allright
It's allright , allright
It's allright , allright
It's allright , allright
It's allright every day and every night.

Yes, it is!
Want you to hear me when I say
That the blues is back,
And it's here to stay.
The blues is allright!


----------



## tomchamp

Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call 
Wanted to sail upon your waters since I was three feet tall 
You've seen it all, you've seen it all 

Watched the men who rode you switch from sails to steam 
And in your belly you hold the treasures few have ever seen 
Most of 'em dream, most of 'em dream 

Yes I am a pirate, two hundred years too late 
The cannons don't thunder, there's nothin' to plunder 
I'm an over-forty victim of fate 
Arriving too late, arriving too late 

I've done a bit of smugglin', I've run my share of grass 
I made enough money to buy Miami, but I pissed it away so fast 
Never meant to last, never meant to last 

And I have been drunk now for over two weeks 
I passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks 
But I got stop wishin', got to go fishin' 
Down to rock bottom again 
Just a few friends, just a few friends

I go for younger women, lived with several awhile 
Though I ran 'em away, they'd come back one day 
Still could manage to smile 
Just takes a while, just takes a while 

Mother, mother ocean, after all the years I've found 
My occupational hazard being my occupation's just not around 
I feel like I've drowned, gonna head uptown 

I feel like I've drowned, gonna head uptown


----------



## jazz lady

Used to be so easy to give my heart away
But I found out the hard way
There's a price you have to pay
I found out that love was no friend of mine
I should have known time after time

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Used to be so easy to fall in love again
But I found out the hard way
It's a road that leads to pain
I found that love was more than just a game
You're playin' to win
But you lose just the same

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

So many years since I've seen your face
Here in my heart, there's an empty space
Where you used to be

So long, it was so long ago
But I've still got the blues for you

Though the days come and go
There is one thing I know
I've still got the blues for you.


----------



## morganj614

Good morning Blues sistah. I have a couple cd's we can copy besides the new one.. Just the 3 of us turned out nice, I am surprised it wasn't crowded. I know Fridays are hard for folks, maybe Bill can do a Saturday, I'll ask. I want to see more Blues 



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Used to be so easy to give my heart away
> But I found out the hard way
> There's a price you have to pay
> I found out that love was no friend of mine
> I should have known time after time
> 
> 
> So long, it was so long ago
> But I've still got the blues for you
> 
> Though the days come and go
> There is one thing I know
> I've still got the blues for you.


----------



## Kyle

Lovely spam, wonderful spa-a-m,
Lovely spam, wonderful S Spam,
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am,
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am,
SPA-A-A-A-A-A-A-AM,
SPA-A-A-A-A-A-A-AM,
LOVELY SPAM, LOVELY SPAM,
LOVELY SPAM, LOVELY SPAM,
LOVELY SPA-A-A-A-AM...
SPA-AM, SPA-AM, SPA-AM, SPA-A-A-AM!


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:
			
		

> Sit on my face, and tell me that you love me.
> I'll sit on your face and tell you I love you, too.
> I love to hear you moralize,
> When I'm between your thighs;
> You blow me away!
> 
> Sit on my face and let my lips embrace you.
> I'll sit on your face and let my love be truly.
> Life can be fine if we both sixty-nine,
> And we'll sit on our faces in all sorts of places and play,
> 'Till we're blown away!


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Good morning Blues sistah.






> I have a couple cd's we can copy besides the new one..


  It was nice of him to give it to you...for free.  



> Just the 3 of us turned out nice, I am surprised it wasn't crowded. I know Fridays are hard for folks, maybe Bill can do a Saturday, I'll ask. I want to see more Blues


I was surprised, too, but everyone who was there had a great time.  A Saturday would be nice and might draw more people in.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It was nice of him to give it to you...for free.
> I was surprised, too, but everyone who was there had a great time.  A Saturday would be nice and might draw more people in.



_Free?_ I just saw this.. I danced with him plus he knows how much I like Blues. I think he found himself a honey before we left 
The Clarence Turner cd is not in surround sound, just stereo but it's still good.
I have copies for you and Kwillia and 2 other cds I copied.
If they came out bad, I should have my new PC here and set up next week and it'll have the lightscribe thingy on it


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> _Free?_ I just saw this.. I danced with him plus he knows how much I like Blues. I think he found himself a honey before we left


No doubt.    Just as long as he didn't come up behind me and start rubbing on me again.  



> The Clarence Turner cd is not in surround sound, just stereo but it's still good.
> I have copies for you and Kwillia and 2 other cds I copied.
> If they came out bad, I should have my new PC here and set up next week and it'll have the lightscribe thingy on it


  You going to The Pub tonight?  If so, bring 'em and I'll get them then, and I'll give Kwillia's hers tomorrow.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No doubt.    Just as long as he didn't come up behind me and start rubbing on me again.
> You going to The Pub tonight?  If so, bring 'em and I'll get them then, and I'll give Kwillia's hers tomorrow.  Thanks for doing this.



I'll bring them. Ooooo, that was funny him rubbing and dancing for you guys


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'll bring them. Ooooo, that was funny him rubbing and dancing for you guys


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'll bring them.






> Ooooo, that was funny him rubbing and dancing for you guys


Dinner and a show.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

>



  Still traumatized, aren't you?


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

>



Let's not forget your own personal hell going on.   Man, that guy was a dancin' machine.  Is that how you remembered him?


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Let's not forget your own personal hell going on.   Man, that guy was a dancin' machine.  Is that how you remembered him?


MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## morganj614

*Back to the tunes*

You took your coat off and stood in the rain,
You're always crazy like that.
And I watched from my window,
Always felt I was outside looking in on you.
You're always the mysterious one with
Dark eyes and careless hair,
You were fashionably sensitive
But too cool to care.
You stood in my doorway, with nothing to say
Besides some comment on the weather.
[Pre-Chorus 1]
Well in case you failed to notice,
In case you failed to see,
This is my heart bleeding before you,
This is me down on my knees, and...
[Chorus]
These foolish games are tearing me apart,
And your thoughtless words are breaking my heart.
You're breaking my heart.
You're always brilliant in the morning,
Smoking your cigarettes and talking over coffee.
Your philosophies on art, Baroque moved you.
You loved Mozart and you'd speak of your loved ones
As I clumsily strummed my guitar.
You'd teach me of honest things,
Things that were daring, things that were clean.
Things that knew what an honest dollar did mean.
I hid my soiled hands behind my back.
Somewhere along the line, I must've gone 
Off track with you.
[Pre-Chorus 2]
Excuse me, think I've mistaken you for somebody else,
Somebody who gave a damn,
Somebody more like myself.
[Chorus]
You took your coat off,
Stood in the rain,
You're always crazy like that.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> MAKE IT STOP!


Sounds like you ladies needed a body-guard


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> MAKE IT STOP!



At least I didn't post the song "Hot for Teacher"


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sounds like you ladies needed a body-guard



We're taking applications now.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> At least I didn't post the song "Hot for Teacher"



  Oh, you SO did not go there.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh, you SO did not go there.



I was feeling a bit mischevious :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

This thread has been reported.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> This thread has been reported.



As what? Very funny thread? Full of tunes thread? Pick on Kwillia thread?


----------



## virgovictoria

*Are You Wit Me???*

Stomp!  
Kirk Franklin

[Kirk]: For those of you that think gospel music has gone to far.
You think we got to radical for Christ.
Well I got news for you , you ain't heard nothin yet,
and if you don't know now you know. Glory, Glory!!

[Part1:] Lately I've been going through some things that really got me down.
I need someone somebody to help me come and turn my life around.
I can't explain, I can't obtain it. Jesus your love is so, it's so amazing.
It gets me high up to the sky, and when I think about your goodness it makes me wanna stomp.
Makes me clap my hands. Makes me wanna dance and stomp.
My brother can't you see I got the victory. STOMP!!!

[repeat part 1 ]

[Salt [rap]]: When I think about the goodness and fullness of God,
makes me thankful pity the hateful I'm grateful.
The Lord brought me through this far,
trying to be cute when I praise him raise him high.
I keep the live beat bumping. Keep it jumping make the Lord feel something.
Ain't no shame in my game God's Property. Kickin' it wit Kirk ain't no stoppin' me.
UH stomp

[Kirk:] GP are you wit me?
[GP:] oh yeah we having church we ain't going nowhere.
[repeat 3 times ]

[pt2:] stomp, stomp, stomp, stomp, stomp, stomp, stomp, stomp

I promise the stomp, the whole stomp, nothin but the stomp

[Kirk:] It ain't over. It ain't over

[repeat part 2 until fades.]


----------



## virgovictoria

*Live in Buffalo July 4 2004*

Give A Little Bit
Goo Goo Dolls

Give a little bit 
Give a little bit of your love to me 
Give a little bit 
I'll give a little bit of my love to you 
See the man with the lonely eyes 
Take his hand, you'll be suprised 

So i'll give a little bit 
I'll give a lttle bit of my life for you 
So give a little bit 
Give a little bit of your time to me 
Now? the time that we need to share 
So send a smile, we?e on our way back home 
ooh yea yea 
We gotta feel it 
Yea yea yea yea... 
Ooo 
Don't you need to feel at home 
Ooo you gotta feel it 
Yea you gotta want to 
OO you gotta sing, we've come along way tonight 

So give a little bit 
Give a little bit of your love to me 
I'll give a little bit 
I'll give a little bit of my life for you 
Now's the time we need to share 
So send a smile, we're on our way back home 
Yea come along too 
Yea we gotta feel it 
Cause i need to feel at home 
Come along too 
Such a long ride 
oo come a long way 
Such a long ride 
Come a long way 
Sing it tonight


----------



## virgovictoria

*I Can't Think of How This Goes Right Now....*

But I Was Watching an Ad for Hair Band Ballads from the 80's During a Sleepless Night....  So, I Can Come Back to it When I Recall it....

Love Song
Tesla

So you think that it's over,
Say your love has fin'lly reached the end.
Any time you call, night or day,
I'll be right there for you if you need a friend.

It's gonna take a little time.
Time is sure to mend your broken heart.
Don't you even worry, pretty darlin'.
I know you'll find love again. Yeah.

(Chorus)
Love is all around you.
Love is knockin' outside the door.
Waitin' for you is this love made just for two
Keep an open heart and you'll find love again, I know.

Love is all around you.
Love is knockin' outside the door.
Waitin' for you is this love made just for two
Keep an open heart and you'll find love again, I know.

(Chorus/Outro)
Love will find a way.
Darlin', love is gonna find a way,
Find its way back to you.
Love will find a way.
So look around, open your eyes.
Love is gonna find a way.
Love is gonna, love is gonna find a way.
Love will find a way.
Love's gonna find a way back to you, yeah,
I know. I know. I know.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> The Clarence Turner cd is not in surround sound, just stereo but it's still good.
> I have copies for you and Kwillia and 2 other cds I copied.
> If they came out bad, I should have my new PC here and set up next week and it'll have the lightscribe thingy on it


They came out great.  I'm listening to them now.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> They came out great.  I'm listening to them now.



Good. Just let me know if there are any hiccups. Enjoy, I think I am off to t.v. in bed.


----------



## jazz lady

The thrill is gone
The thrill is gone away
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away
You know you done me wrong baby
And you'll be sorry someday

The thrill is gone
It's gone away from me
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away from me
Although I'll still live on
But so lonely I'll be

The thrill is gone
It's gone away for good
Oh, the thrill is gone baby
Baby its gone away for good
Someday I know I'll be over it all baby
Just like I know a man should

You know I'm free, free now baby
I'm free from your spell
I'm free, free now
I'm free from your spell
And now that it's over
All I can do is wish you well


----------



## jazz lady

Take me to heart and I´ll always love you
And nobody can make me do wrong
Take me for granted and I'll tag along
Makes will power weak and temptation strong

Well a woman´s only human
This you must understand
She´s not just a play thing
She expects love just like a man

So if you wanna do right
All day woman
You gotta be a do right
All night man

They say that´s it´s a man´s world
But you can´t prove that by me
For as long as we´re together baby
You better show some respect for me

If you wanna do right
All day woman
You gotta be a do right
All night man

You gotta be a do right
All night man
You gotta be a do right
All night man


----------



## jazz lady

I been to New Orleans, I sure had a wonderful time 
I been to New Orleans, I sure had a wonderful time 
I was high, high as a Georgia pine 

You know, my auntie carried me all down on Rampart Street 
I seen everybody I wanted to meet 
She said, J.B., son, stop and listen to me, 
They got something knock you off of your feet 

They got the mojo boogie 
Mojo boogie 
They got the mojo boogie, begin to slide on down 

I thought she was talkin' about over in Algiers 
I said, Auntie, please tell me, what did you say? 
They got the Louisiana boogie, all them other kind of things, 
They even got the thing they call the mojo hand 

They got the mojo boogie 
Mojo boogie 
They got the mojo boogie, begin to slide on down 

I got one jack, sure is crazy 
My aunt forgot to teach me, just how to operate it 
I went to a night club, I was squeezing it tight 
I believe that's the cause of them people's start to fight 

I had the mojo boogie 
Mojo boogie 
I had the mojo boogie, begin to slide on down


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The thrill is gone
> The thrill is gone away
> The thrill is gone baby
> The thrill is gone away
> You know you done me wrong baby
> And you'll be sorry someday


Funny, no ironic...

Been listening to a CD.

B.B King and friends-80

A celebration of his life!

Artist involved:

Van Morrison
Billy F. Gibbons
Eric Clapton
Sheryl Crow
Daryl Hall
John Mayer
Mark Knopfler
GlennFrey
Gloria Estefan
Roger Daltrey
Bobby Balnd
Elton John


Bumping indeed!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Funny, no ironic...
> 
> Been listening to a CD.
> 
> B.B King and friends-80
> 
> A celebration of his life!
> 
> Artist involved:
> 
> Van Morrison
> Billy F. Gibbons
> Eric Clapton
> Sheryl Crow
> Daryl Hall
> John Mayer
> Mark Knopfler
> GlennFrey
> Gloria Estefan
> Roger Daltrey
> Bobby Balnd
> Elton John
> 
> 
> Bumping indeed!



Excellent CD and kind of ironic I just ordered it yesterday.    I heard he's doing his last world tour this year and I'm going to do my darnedest to see him.  It's hard to believe he's 80, but man oh man, what a legacy he has.  

Another excellent CD he put out was with Eric Clapton several years ago called "Riding With The King."  It doesn't get any better.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Excellent CD and kind of ironic I just ordered it yesterday.    I heard he's doing his last world tour this year and I'm going to do my darnedest to see him.  It's hard to believe he's 80, but man oh man, what a legacy he has.
> Another excellent CD he put out was with Eric Clapton several years ago called "Riding With The King."  It doesn't get any better.



I see you like some of the songs  I do have BB and Clapton, do you have it? If not, let me know. Mr. Gasm, do you want any copies?


----------



## kwillia

Looking out on the morning rain
I used to feel uninspired
And when I knew I had to face another day
Lord, it made me feel so tired
Before the day I met you, life was so unkind
But your love was the key to peace my mind

Cause you make me feel, you make me feel, you make me feel like
A natural woman

When my soul was in the lost-and-found
You came along to claim it
I didn't know just what was wrong with me
Till your kiss helped me name it
Now I'm no longer doubtful of what I'm living for
Cause if I make you happy I don't need no more

Oh, baby, what you've done to me
You make me feel so good inside
And I just want to be close to you
You make me fell so alive


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I see you like some of the songs  I do have BB and Clapton, do you have it? If not, let me know. Mr. Gasm, do you want any copies?


I have it, but Thank-You


----------



## kwillia

When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
when you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on.
Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes.

Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along.
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
if you feel like letting go, (hold on)
when you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on.

Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends.
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand.
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
when you think you've had too much of this life to hang on.

Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes.
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on.
Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade)
(Everybody hurts. You are not alone.)


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I have it, but Thank-You


I think she was talking about the other 3 CD's.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I do have BB and Clapton, do you have it? If not, let me know.


Yes, indeed I do.  I was listening to it last week.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Fight Club Thread Made Me Think of This One...*

A little Tom Petty....

Well, it was nearly all summer we sat on your roof
Yeah, we smoked cigarettes and we stared at the moon
And I’d show you stars you never could see
Baby, it couldn’t have been that easy to forget about me

Baby, time meant n othing, anything seemed real
Yeah, you could kiss like fire and you made me feel
Like every word you said was meant to be
No, it couldn’t have been that easy to forget about me

Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the lo sers keep a little bit of pride
They get lucky sometimes

Two cars parked on the overpass,
Rocks hit the water like broken glass
I should have known right then it was too good to last
God, it’s such a drag when you’re livin’ in the past

Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers keep a little bit of pride
They get lucky sometimes

Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers keep a little bit of pride
Yeah, they get lucky sometimes

Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers get lucky sometimes

Even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers get lucky sometimes
Even the losers get lucky sometimes


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
> when you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on.
> Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes.
> 
> Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along.
> When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
> if you feel like letting go, (hold on)
> when you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on.
> 
> Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends.
> Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand.
> If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone
> 
> If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
> when you think you've had too much of this life to hang on.
> 
> Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
> everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes.
> And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on.
> Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade)
> (Everybody hurts. You are not alone.)


Sorry K, What's up with the inverted K-Jo?


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> A little Tom Petty....
> 
> Well, it was nearly all summer we sat on your roof
> Yeah, we smoked cigarettes and we stared at the moon
> And I’d show you stars you never could see
> Baby, it couldn’t have been that easy to forget about me
> 
> Baby, time meant n othing, anything seemed real
> Yeah, you could kiss like fire and you made me feel
> Like every word you said was meant to be
> No, it couldn’t have been that easy to forget about me
> 
> Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
> Even the lo sers keep a little bit of pride
> They get lucky sometimes
> 
> Two cars parked on the overpass,
> Rocks hit the water like broken glass
> I should have known right then it was too good to last
> God, it’s such a drag when you’re livin’ in the past
> 
> Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
> Even the losers keep a little bit of pride
> They get lucky sometimes
> 
> Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
> Even the losers keep a little bit of pride
> Yeah, they get lucky sometimes
> 
> Baby, even the losers get lucky sometimes
> Even the losers get lucky sometimes
> 
> Even the losers get lucky sometimes
> Even the losers get lucky sometimes
> Even the losers get lucky sometimes


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to virgovictoria again.
​Yes we do!


----------



## jazz lady

*I heard...*

the most amazing remake of "Pick Up The Pieces" playing on Baltimore's Smooth Jazz station tonight.  A duet between David Sanborn and, of all people, Kenny G.  It was smoking!


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Kenny G.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

>


I know.  He puts out a lot of commercial crap, but the man is an amazing musician when let loose and goes outside of the little box he's put himself into.  I never would have believed it unless I had heard him in concert myself.  It was cool when he came into the audience, stopped in front of me and played to me.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I know. He puts out a lot of commercial crap, but the man is an amazing musician when let loose and goes outside of the little box he's put himself into. I never would have believed it unless I had heard him in concert myself. It was cool when he came into the audience, stopped in front of me and played to me.


Sounds like all the symptoms of a stalker.  Watch out Kenny G.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Sounds like all the symptoms of a stalker.  Watch out Kenny G.


God no.  I appreciate his talent, but I can't get past that creepy hair.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> God no. I appreciate his talent, but I can't get past that creepy hair.


 You know, I'm just jealous of Kenny spending so much time near your lucious lap.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> You know, I'm just jealous of Kenny spending so much time near your luscious lap.


I'm sure you are, grasshopper.    The bell of his horn almost touched my  and the vibrations were awesome.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure you are, grasshopper.  The bell of his horn almost touched my  and the vibrations were awesome.


 I think I need a shot of that Jagermeister after that remark.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I think I need a shot of that Jagermeister after that remark.



Or two.  How much is left?  I may need one, too.  

I'm finally out of hyperdrive from driving and ready for bed.  Nitey-nite!


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Or two. How much is left? I may need one, too.
> 
> I'm finally out of hyperdrive from driving and ready for bed.  Nitey-nite!


Still full, I'm an occassional drinker.

I'm thinking about writing an essay on Porter's _The Great Train Robbery_ film, then maybe I'll watch some tele and fall asleep...eventually.

Sleep well.


----------



## morganj614

I felt it when the sun came up this morning
I knew that I could not wait another day
Darling, there is something I must tell you
A distant voice is calling me away

Until we find the bridge across forever
Until this grand illusion brings us home
You and I will always be together
From this day on you'll never walk alone

You're a part of me, I'm a part of you
Wherever we may travel, whatever we go through
Whatever time may take away
It cannot change the way we feel today
So hold me close and say you feel it too
You're a part of me and I'm a part of you

I look at you, your whole life stands before you
I look at me and I'm running out of time
Time has brought us here to share these moments
To look for something we may never find

We can never know about tomorrow
But still we have to choose which way to go
You and I are standing at the crossroads
Darling, there is one thing you should know

CHORUS


----------



## morganj614

*I never meant 2 cause u any sorrow
I never meant 2 cause u any pain
I only wanted 2 one time see u laughing
I only wanted 2 see u laughing in the purple rain

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u bathing in the purple rain

I never wanted 2 be your weekend lover
I only wanted 2 be some kind of friend
Baby I could never steal u from another
It's such a shame our friendship had 2 end

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

I only wanted 2 see u underneath the purple rain

Honey I know, I know, I know times are changing
It's time we all reach out 4 something new
That means u 2
U say u want a leader
But u can't seem 2 make up your mind
I think u better close it
And let me guide u 2 the purple rain

Purple rain Purple rain
Purple rain Purple rain

If you know what I'm singing about up here
C'mon raise your hand

Purple rain Purple rain

I only want 2 see u, only want 2 see u 
In the purple rain*


----------



## jazz lady

*For Morgie and elaine...*

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk, 
I'm a woman's man: no time to talk. 
Music loud and women warm, I've been kicked around 
since I was born. 
And now it's all right. It's OK. 
And you may look the other way. 
We can try to understand 
the New York Times' effect on man.

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother, 
you're stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin', 
and we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive.

Well now, I get low and I get high, 
and if I can't get either, I really try.
Got the wings of heaven on my shoes. 
I'm a dancin' man and I just can't lose. 
You know it's all right. It's OK. 
I'll live to see another day. 
We can try to understand 
the New York Times' effect on man. 

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother, 
you're stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin', 
and we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive.

Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me. 
Somebody help me, yeah. 
Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me. 
Somebody help me, yeah. Stayin' alive.

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk, 
I'm a woman's man: no time to talk. 
Music loud and women warm, 
I've been kicked around since I was born.
And now it's all right. It's OK. 
And you may look the other way. 
We can try to understand 
the New York Times' effect on man.

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother, 
you're stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin', 
and we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive.

Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me. 
Somebody help me, yeah. 
Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me, yeah. 
I'm stayin' alive.

:ClubRioflashback:


----------



## morganj614

Now I have to go find a Bee Gees CD 



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk,
> I'm a woman's man: no time to talk.
> Music loud and women warm, I've been kicked around
> since I was born.
> And now it's all right. It's OK.
> And you may look the other way.
> We can try to understand
> the New York Times' effect on man.
> 
> Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother,
> you're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
> Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin',
> and we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
> Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
> Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive.
> 
> Well now, I get low and I get high,
> and if I can't get either, I really try.
> Got the wings of heaven on my shoes.
> I'm a dancin' man and I just can't lose.
> You know it's all right. It's OK.
> I'll live to see another day.
> We can try to understand
> the New York Times' effect on man.
> 
> 
> Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me.
> Somebody help me, yeah.
> Life goin' nowhere. Somebody help me, yeah.
> I'm stayin' alive.
> 
> :ClubRioflashback:


----------



## morganj614

*feelin' devilish today...*

Here come the woman
With the look in her eye
Raised on leather
With flesh on her mind

Words as weapons
Sharper than knives
Makes you wonder how the other half die
How the other half die
Make you wonder

Here come the man with the look in his eye
Fed on nothing but full of pride
Look at them go, look at them kick
Makes you wonder how the other half live

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us
The devil inside

Here come the world
With the look in its eye
Future uncertain but certainly slight
Look at the faces listen to the bells
It's hard to believe we need a place called hell
A place called hell

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us
The devil inside

Here comes the woman
With the look in her eye
She's raised on leather
With flesh on her mind
Words are weapons sharper than knives
Makes you wonder how the other half die

The devil inside
The devil inside
Every single one of us
The devil inside


----------



## morganj614

For some reason our Club Rio discussion made me think of Pablo Cruise:shrug:

*Someone, someone's got me wrong 
You thought that your love was strong 
Now you're feelin' like such a fool 
Poor you, you're thinkin' maybe if you said goodbye 
You'll understand the reason why 
The love you had felt so cool um hm 

Oh but it's all right 
Once you get past the pain 
You'll learn to find your love again 
So keep your heart open 
'Cause love will find a way 

Sometimes we all feel a need to change 
Our love we have to rearrange 
And move on to something new yes you do 
Your dreams feel like they're fallin' apart 
You need to find a brand new start 
But you're almost afraid to be true to yourself 

Oh, but it's all right 
Once you get past the pain 
You'll learn to find your love again 
So keep your heart open 
'Cause love will find a way 

Love will find a way 
Love will find a way 

So now don't, don't be afraid of yourself 
Just move on to something else 
And let your love shine thru 
Again yes 'cause it's all right 
Once you get past the pain 
You'll learn to find your love again 
So keep your heart open 
'Cause love will find a way *


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk,
> I'm a woman's man: no time to talk.
> 
> :ClubRioflashback:


Now I have the picture of JT walking through the streets of NY with a couple of gallons of paint 


Nice AV Morg


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Now I have the picture of JT walking through the streets of NY with a couple of gallons of paint


Believe me, I had the same visual last night.     Somebody was playing a bunch of songs from SNF last night and it brought up a discussion of the old disco on GM Road Morgie and I found we both went to on occasion.


----------



## Flipside

*The song that started it all.*

Who would have thunk it  
Long time, no hear...

I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck
And you can't harmonize
Find a girl with far away
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
Dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## RoseRed

Everybody loves somebody sometime 
Everybody falls in love somehow 
Something in your kiss just told me 
My sometime is now 

Everybody finds somebody someplace 
There's no telling where love may appear 
Something in my heart keeps saying 
My someplace is here 

If I had it in my power 
I'd arrange for every girl to have you charms 
Then every minute, every hour 
Every boy would find what I found in your arms 

Everybody loves somebody sometime 
And though my dreams were overdue 
Your love made it well worth waiting 
For someone like you 

If I had it in my power 
I'd arrange for every girl to have you charms 
Then every minute, every hour 
Every boy would find what I found in your arms 

Everybody loves somebody sometime 
And though my dreams were overdue 
Your love made it well worth waiting 
For someone like you


----------



## RoseRed

I live in an apartment on the ninety-ninth floor of my block
And I sit at home looking out the window
Imagining the world has stopped
Then in flies a guy who’s all dressed up like a union jack
And says, I’ve won five pounds if I have his kind of detergent pack

I said, hey! you! get off of my cloud
Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Don’t hang around ’cause two’s a crowd
On my cloud, baby

The telephone is ringing
I say, hi, it’s me. who is it there on the line? 
A voice says, hi, hello, how are you
Well, I guess I’m doin’ fine
He says, it’s three a.m., there’s too much noise
Don’t you people ever wanna go to bed? 
Just ’cause you feel so good, do you have
To drive me out of my head? 

I said, hey! you! get off of my cloud
Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Don’t hang around ’cause two’s a crowd
On my cloud baby

I was sick and tired, fed up with this
And decided to take a drive downtown
It was so very quiet and peaceful
There was nobody, not a soul around
I laid myself out, I was so tired and I started to dream
In the morning the parking tickets were just like
A flag stuck on my window screen

I said, hey! you! get off of my cloud
Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Don’t hang around ’cause two’s a crowd
On my cloud

Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Hey! you! get off of my cloud
Don’t hang around, baby, two’s a crowd


----------



## RoseRed

Summertime,
Child, you’re living easy.
Fish are, fish are jumping out
And the cotton, lord,
Cotton’s high, lord, so high.

Your daddy’s rich,
When your ma, oh honey thinks she’s mighty good-looking, babe.
I said she’s looking pretty fine to me right now,
Don’t you know she is.
Whoa, hush, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby,
No, no, no, no, no, don’t you cry.
Oh honey you’d better not cry
’cause they’re gonna kick you up if when you want to do nothing,
Take it from me!
Cry.

Whoa, one of these mornings,
Child, you’ll rise up singing, baby, oh.
I said you’re gonna wanna go, honey, spread your wings,
Yeah, child, you take, take to the sky,
Lord, the sky.

Until that morning,
Honey, no-no-no-nothing’s going to harm you, babe,
I said honey nothing’s ever gonna let you down,
’cause I just wouldn’t let them do it , no, no, no, no, no,
Hush, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby,
No, no, no, no, no,
Don’t you cry, oh no,
Cry.


----------



## RoseRed

When the moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars

This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius
The age of Aquarius
Aquarius!
Aquarius!

Harmony and understanding
Sympathy and trust abounding
No more falsehoods or derisions
Golden living dreams of visions
Mystic crystal revalation
And the mind's true liberation
Aquarius!
Aquarius!

When the moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars

This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius
The age of Aquarius
Aquarius!
Aquarius!


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> When the moon is in the Seventh House
> And Jupiter aligns with Mars
> Then peace will guide the planets
> And love will steer the stars
> 
> This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius
> The age of Aquarius
> Aquarius!
> Aquarius!
> 
> Harmony and understanding
> Sympathy and trust abounding
> No more falsehoods or derisions
> Golden living dreams of visions
> Mystic crystal revalation
> And the mind's true liberation
> Aquarius!
> Aquarius!
> 
> When the moon is in the Seventh House
> And Jupiter aligns with Mars
> Then peace will guide the planets
> And love will steer the stars
> 
> This is the dawning of the age of Aquarius
> The age of Aquarius
> Aquarius!
> Aquarius!


----------



## RoseRed

Hey Jude don’t make it bad,
Take a sad song and make it better,
Remeber, to let her into your heart,
Then you can start to make it better.

Hey Jude don’t be afraid,
You were made to go out and get her,
The minute you let her under your skin,
Then you begin to make it better.

And anytime you feel the pain,
Hey Jude refrain,
Don’t carry the world upon your shoulders.
For well you know that it’s a fool,
Who plays it cool,
By making his world a little colder.

Hey Jude don’t let me down,
You have found her now go and get her,
Remember (Hey Jude) to let her into your heart,
Then you can start to make it better.

So let it out and let it in
Hey Jude begin,
You’re waiting for someone to perform with.
And don’t you know that it’s just you,
Hey Jude, you’ll do,
The movement you need is on your shoulder.

Hey Jude, don’t make it bad,
Take a sad song and make it better,
Remember to let her under your skin,
Then you’ll begin to make it better.


----------



## RoseRed

And here's to you, Mrs. Robinson
Jesus loves you more than you will know (Wo, wo, wo)
God bless you please, Mrs. Robinson
Heaven holds a place for those who pray 
(Hey, hey, hey...hey, hey, hey)

We'd like to know a little bit about you for our files
We'd like to help you learn to help yourself
Look around you, all you see are sympathetic eyes
Stroll around the grounds until you feel at home

And here's to you, Mrs. Robinson
Jesus loves you more than you will know (Wo, wo, wo)
God bless you please, Mrs. Robinson
Heaven holds a place for those who pray 
(Hey, hey, hey...hey, hey, hey)

Hide it in a hiding place where no one ever goes
Put it in your pantry with your cupcakes
It's a little secret, just the Robinsons' affair
Most of all, you've got to hide it from the kids

Coo, coo, ca-choo, Mrs Robinson
Jesus loves you more than you will know (Wo, wo, wo)
God bless you please, Mrs. Robinson
Heaven holds a place for those who pray 
(Hey, hey, hey...hey, hey, hey)

Sitting on a sofa on a Sunday afternoon
Going to the candidates debate
Laugh about it, shout about it
When you've got to choose
Ev'ry way you look at it, you lose

Where have you gone, Joe DiMaggio
A nation turns its lonely eyes to you (Woo, woo, woo)
What's that you say, Mrs. Robinson
Joltin' Joe has left and gone away
(Hey, hey, hey...hey, hey, hey)


----------



## RoseRed

It's a beautiful mornin', Ahhh,
      I think I'll go outside a while,
      An jus' smile.
      Just take in some clean fresh air, boy!
      Ain't no sense in stayin' inside
      If the weather's fine an' you got the time.
      It's your chance to wake up and plan another brand new day.
      Either way,
      It's a beautiful mornin', Ahhh,
      Each bird keeps singin' his own song.
      So long!
      I've got to be on my way, now.
      Ain't no fun just hangin' around,
      I've got to cover ground, you couldn't keep me down.
      It just ain't no good if the sun shines
      When you're still inside,
      Shouldn't hide, still inside, shouldn't hide,
      Ahhhh..Oh! (shouldn't hide) Ah, ah, Oh.....
      --------------
      (Do, do, Waaa) (Do, do, Waaa)
      ------------
      There will be children with robins and flowers;
      Sunshine caresses each new waking hour.
      Seems to me that the people keep seeing
      More and more each day, gotta say, lead the way,
      It's okay, wednesday, thursday, it's okay,
      (Ahhh) monday, wednesday, friday, weekday, Ah, Ah, Ohhh.
      ---------
      (Do, do, Waaa)

      Ah, Ah, Oh, Oh, (Do, Do - Aaaa)
      Wooooo oo oo oh, oh, oh, Ah wo, do, waa
      Ohhhhhhh.....Oh, Oh, Oh, .....


----------



## RoseRed

Get your motor running
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
In whatever comes our way

Here and god are gonna' make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once and
Explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder
Racin' with the wind
And the feeling that that I'm under

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never want to die
Born to be wild


----------



## RoseRed

You think that I don't feel love
     But what I feel for you is real love
     In other's eyes I see reflected
     A hurt, scorned, rejected

     Love child, never meant to be
     Love child, born in poverty
     Love child, never meant to be
     Love child, take a look at me

     I started my life in an old, cold run down tenement slum
     My father left, he never even married mom
     I shared the guilt my mama knew
     So afraid that others knew I had no name

     This love we're contemplating
     Is worth the pain of waiting
     We'll only end up hating
     The child we maybe creating

     Love child, never meant to be
     Love child, (scorned by) society
     Love child, always second best
     Love child, different from the rest

     Mm, baby (hold on, hold on, just a little bit)
     Mm, baby (hold on, hold on, just a little bit)
     I started school, in a worn, torn dress that somebody threw out
     I knew the way it felt, to always live in doubt
     To be without the simple things
     Sop afraid my friends would see the guilt in me

     Don't think that I don't need you
     Don't think I don't wanna please you
     No child of mine 'll be bearing
     The name of shame I've been wearing

     Love child, love child, never quite as good
     Afraid, ashamed, misunderstood

     But I'll always love you
     I'll always love you
     I'll always love you
     I'll always love you
     I'll always love you
     I'll always love you


----------



## RoseRed

Drop your silver in my tambourine
Help a poor man fill his pretty dream
Give me pennies I'll take anything
Now listen while I play
My green tambourine

Watch the jingle jangle start to chime
Reflections of the music that is mine
When you drop a coin you'll hear it sing
Now listen while I play
My green tambourine

------ instrumental break ------

Drop a dime before I walk away
Any song you want I'll gladly play
Money feeds my music machine
Now listen while I play
My green tambourine


----------



## RoseRed

I want to tell you all a story 'bout a Harper Valley widowed wife
Who had a teenage daughter who attended Harper Valley Junior High
Well her daughter came home one afternoon and didn't even stop to play
She said, "Mom, I got a note here from the Harper Valley P.T.A."

The note said, "Mrs. Johnson, you're wearing your dresses way too high
It's reported you've been drinking and a-runnin' 'round with men and going wild
And we don't believe you ought to be bringing up your little girl this way"
It was signed by the secretary, Harper Valley P.T.A.

Well, it happened that the P.T.A. was gonna meet that very afternoon
They were sure surprised when Mrs. Johnson wore her mini-skirt into the room
And as she walked up to the blackboard, I still recall the words she had to say
She said, "I'd like to address this meeting of the Harper Valley P.T.A."

Well, there's Bobby Taylor sittin' there and seven times he's asked me for a date
Mrs. Taylor sure seems to use a lot of ice whenever he's away
And Mr. Baker, can you tell us why your secretary had to leave this town?
And shouldn't widow Jones be told to keep her window shades all pulled completely down?

Well, Mr. Harper couldn't be here 'cause he stayed too long at Kelly's Bar again
And if you smell Shirley Thompson's breath, you'll find she's had a little nip of gin
Then you have the nerve to tell me you think that as a mother I'm not fit
Well, this is just a little Peyton Place and you're all Harper Valley hypocrites

No I wouldn't put you on because it really did, it happened just this way
The day my Mama socked it to the Harper Valley P.T.A.
The day my Mama socked it to the Harper Valley P.T.A.


----------



## RoseRed

Hello, I love you, won't you tell me your name.
Hello, I love you, let me jump in your game.
Hello, I love you, won't you tell me your name.
Hello, I love you, let me jump in your game.

She's walking down the street 
Blind to every eye she meets. 
Do you think you'll be the guy
To make the queen of the angels sigh?

Hello, I love you, won't you tell me your name.
Hello, I love you, let me jump in your game.
Hello, I love you, won't you tell me your name.
Hello, I love you, let me jump in your game.

She holds her head so high
Like a statue in the sky.
Her arms are wicked and her legs are long
When she moves, my brain screams out this song. 

Sidewalk crouches at her feet
Like a dog that begs for something sweet.	
Do you hope to make her see, you fool?
Do you hope to pluck this dusky jewel?

Hello, hello, hello, hello, hello, hello, hello
I want you
I need my baby, yeah.


----------



## RoseRed

Sittin' in the mornin' sun
I'll be sittin' when the evenin' come
Watching the ships roll in
And then I watch 'em roll away again, yeah

  I'm sittin' on the dock of the bay
  Watching the tide roll away
  Ooo, I'm just sittin' on the dock of the bay
  Wastin' time

I left my home in Georgia
Headed for the 'Frisco bay
'Cause I've had nothing to live for
And look like nothin's gonna come my way

  So I'm just gonna sit on the dock of the bay
  Watching the tide roll away
  Ooo, I'm sittin' on the dock of the bay
  Wastin' time

Look like nothing's gonna change
Everything still remains the same
I can't do what ten people tell me to do
So I guess I'll remain the same, yes

Sittin' here resting my bones
And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's two thousand miles I roamed
Just to make this dock my home

  Now, I'm just gonna sit at the dock of the bay
  Watching the tide roll away
  Oooo-wee, sittin' on the dock of the bay
  Wastin' time

(whistle)


----------



## RoseRed

There'll be no strings to bind your hands
not if my love can't bind your heart.
And there's no need to take a stand
for it was I who chose to start.
I see no need to take me home,
I'm old enough to face the dawn.

           Just call me angel of the morning  ANGEL
           just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby.
           Just call me angel of the morning  ANGEL
           then slowly turn away from me.

Maybe the sun's light will be dim
and it won't matter anyhow.
If morning's echo says we ve sinned,
well, it was what I wanted now.
And if we're the victims of the night,
I won't be blinded by light.

           Just call me angel of the morning  ANGEL
           just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby.
           Just call me angel of the morning  ANGEL
           then slowly turn away,
           I won't beg you to stay with me
           through the tears of the day,
           of the years, baby baby baby.
           Just call me angel of the morning  ANGEL
           just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby.


----------



## greyhound

Coworker started singing this on Friday. It was such a wonderful day(weather)

Makes me long for summer!

See the curtains hangin' in the window, in the evenin' on a Friday night.
A little light a-shinin' through the window, lets me know everything is alright.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.

See the paper layin' in the sidewalk, a little music from the house next door.
So I walked on up to the doorstep, through the screen and across the floor.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.

Sweet days of summer, the jasmine's in bloom. July is dressed up and playing her tune.
And I come home from a hard day's work, and you're waiting there, not a care in the world.
See the smile a-waitin' in the kitchen, food cookin' and the plates for two.
See the arms that reach out to hold me, in the evening when the day is through.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind.
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine, blowing through the jasmine in my mind


----------



## Kyle

"I need not search for precious gold.
Of wealth I have my share.
For with my eyes I scan the skys
And find my fortune there.
A host of priceless dreams unfold
In songs that bluebirds sing.
The earth, the sea, belong to me.
I'm richer than a king.
To add to things that money cannot buy
An echo adds this very soft reply:"

Yes! We have no bananas.
We have no bananas today.
We've string beans and onions
Caballions and scallions 
And all kinds of fruit and say.
We've old fashioned tomatoes.
Long island potatoes.
But, yes! We have no bananas. 
We have no bananas today.

"Yes we non ja gottaday bananas.
We non ja gottaday bananas today.
But one minutes, we got a new kinda garlic. When you use this garlic they make 
you stand aparta from your friends. We got a 64,000 watermelone. We don't sell 
any, but the guy we buy em from, 
mama-mia does he sell watermelone, 
But yes we no ja gottaday bandannas. 
We non ja gottaday bananas today."


"Yes, we have no bananas. What's that, a half a banana? Now what good is a 
banana split. 
We have the muttons and buttons,
And kippers with zippers,
And pounds of devaluated pounds. 
Banana S-T-I-N-K!" 

"They ain't no stinking bananas!"

"Precisely, they ain't no stinking bananas! 
Yes we have no bananas, pip-pip, cheerio, and all the treats!"



"Yes, we ain't got bananas.
We ain't got bananas today.
We've got pickles and crocks,
We've got bagels and lox.
A bagel, that's a donut dipped in cement. We've got delicious knishes, and 
kosher champaign. The kosher champagne in two cents plain. Pastrami, salami, 
matzos and jam. You should pardon the expression, we even got ham. 
But, yes, we ain't got bananas.
We ain't got bananas today."


----------



## Kyle

We've played a million silly games from bingo to gin rummy.
But, if you're good at puns on names, you'll find that this one's funny.
So, when you next have company,
or folks start dropping in for tea,
Just say, "who's there?" And then prepare to learn a thing or three.

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Sarah.
Sarah who?
Sarah doctor in the house?

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Emma.
Emma who?
Emma gunna have trouble with you?

(Refrain)
If you know how puns are made, then you know how this is played.
On your mark, get set to go
Knock, knock, knock, that's the phrase.

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Hirem.
Hirem who?
Hirem doin'? Hey, hey!

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Allah.
Allah who?
Allah want for Christmas is my two front teeth!

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Ray.
Ray who?
Racing with the moon...

(Refrain)

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Don.
Don who?
Don be half safe.

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Vera.
Vera who?
Vera are you, you old bat?

Ka-nock, ka-nock.
Who's there?
Hugh.
Hugh who?
Hugh who to you too!

(Refrain)

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
To be.
To be who?
To be or not to be, that is the question.

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Alouisious.
Alouisious who?
Alouisiouth ith that you'd thtop thingin thith thilly thong!

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Alice.
Alice who?
Alice M. F. T.

(Refrain)

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Horace.
Horace who?
Horace....

And there they go... It's toupee going on ahead, long underwear has fallen 
down behind, and toothpaste is being squeezed out on the rail.


----------



## Kyle

We are the old
We've got arthritus
Our gums are weak
From gingavitus

We are the old
We've got arthritus
We are the one who wear bifocals
And have bersitus

There are people younger
But we need another call
We really need the money
Our accountants took it all

We sing to you
Those who have money
Once we was cool
But now we just dress funey

We need your help
So please, please dig deep
Don't call after ten
Cuz we'll be asleep

We have medicare
And anti-gas pills
But without your help
We can't pay our aloemoney bills

We are the old
We all have arthritus
Once we were boss
Now golf excites us

So write a cheque (a really big one)
For our December
There's one more verse
But we can't remember



Taken from an episode of "Married with Children"


----------



## Agee

Rose and Kyle...

You rule


----------



## Agee

Never can say goodbye
No, no, no, no, I never can say goodbye

Even though the pain and heartache
Seem to follow me wherever I go
Though I tried, tried to hide my feelings
They always seem to show
Then you try to say you’re leaving me
And I always have to say no
Tell me why is it so
That I never can say goodbye
No, no, no, no, no, I never can say goodbye

Every time I think I’ve had enough
And start heading for the door
There’s a very strange vibration
That piercing me right to the core
It says turn around you fool
You know you love her more and more
Tell me why is it so
Don’t wanna let you go

I never can say you goodbye, girl
(Never can say goodbye, girl)
Ooh ooh baby
(Don’t wanna let you go, girl)
I never can say goodbye
No, no, no, no, no, no
I never can say you goodbye, girl
(Never can say goodbye, girl)
Ooh ooh
(Don’t wanna let you go, girl)
I never can say goodbye
No, no, no, no, no, no

Never can say goodbye
No, no, no, no, I never can say goodbye

I keep thinking that our problems
Soon are all gonna work out 
But there’s that same unhappy feeling
And there’s that anguish, there’s that doubt
It’s the same old dizzy hang up
Can’t do with you or without
Tell me why is it so
Don’t wanna let you go

I never can say you goodbye, girl
(Hey babe)
Ooh ooh baby
(Don’t wanna let you go, girl)
I never can say goodbye
No, no, no, no, no, no
I never can say you goodbye, girl
(Never can say goodbye, girl)
Ooh
(Hey babe)
I never can say goodbye
No, no, no, no, no, no


----------



## forever jewel

*Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes*

When I'm out walkin' I strut my stuff man, I'm so strung out
I'm high as a kite I just might stop to check you out
let me go on like I blister in the sun
let me go on big hands I know you're the one
body and beats I stain my sheets I don't even know why
my girlfriend she's at the end she is starting to cry
let me go on like I blister in the sun
let me go on big hands I know you're the one...

When I'm out walkin' I strut my stuff man I'm so strung out
I'm high as a kite I just might stop to check you out

body and beats I stain my sheets I don't even know why
my girlfriend she's at the end she is starting to cry

When I'm out walkin' I strut my stuff man I'm so strung out
I'm high as a kite I just might stop to check you out

let me go on like I blister in the sun
let me go on big hands I know you're the one


----------



## Agee

Bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below

Let's dance together just for the night
Let's don't worry about the future or nothin' else
'Cause just like the music's sayin' you gotta take chances
Go ahead just do it and trust yourself

There's a soul in the city
watching over us tonight
There's a soul in the city
saying everything's gonna be all right

So bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below

They wish us luck
but they think we're just dreaming
Let's prove them wrong baby
'Cause you know what luck is
luck is believing you're lucky
that's all and showing just a little bit of faith

There's a soul in the city
watching over us I swear
There's a soul in the city
there's a whole world waiting out there

Listen
I got plans for us
playing like a skip on a record
through my head all night long
But when we walk that darkened stairway
and step out on the roof
I know what we're feeling can't be wrong

Bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below

Bring over some of your old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below
"Let the Temptations sing it one time"
Bring over some of you old Motown records
We'll put the speakers in the window and we'll go
on the roof and listen to the Miracles
echo to the alley down below


----------



## Agee

forever jewel said:
			
		

> When I'm out walkin' I strut my stuff man, I'm so strung out
> I'm high as a kite I just might stop to check you out
> let me go on like I blister in the sun
> let me go on big hands I know you're the one
> body and beats I stain my sheets I don't even know why
> my girlfriend she's at the end she is starting to cry
> let me go on like I blister in the sun
> let me go on big hands I know you're the one...
> 
> When I'm out walkin' I strut my stuff man I'm so strung out
> I'm high as a kite I just might stop to check you out
> 
> body and beats I stain my sheets I don't even know why
> my girlfriend she's at the end she is starting to cry
> 
> When I'm out walkin' I strut my stuff man I'm so strung out
> I'm high as a kite I just might stop to check you out
> 
> let me go on like I blister in the sun
> let me go on big hands I know you're the one


SPF 30!


----------



## morganj614

_*Rollin' down a backwoods Tennessee by way
One arm on the wheel
Holdin' my lover with the other
A sweet, soft, Southern thrill

Worked hard all week, got a little jingle
On a Tennessee Saturday night
Couldn't feel better, I'm together
With my Dixieland Delight

Spend my dollar
Parked in a holler
'Neath the mountain moonlight
Hold her up tight
Make a little lovin'
A little turtle dovin'
On a Mason-Dixon night
Fits my life, oh so right
My Dixieland Delight

White tail buck deer munchin' on clover
Red tail hawk sittin' on a limb
A chubby old groundhog, croakin' bullfrog
Free as the feelin' in the wind

Home grown country girl gonna give me a whirl
On a Tennessee Saturday night
Lucky as a seven livin' in heaven
With my Dixieland Delight

Spend my dollar
Parked in a holler
'Neath the mountain moonlight
Hold her up tight
Make a little lovin'
A little turtle dovin'
On a Mason-Dixon night
Fits my life, oh so right
My Dixieland Delight
Spend my dollar
Parked in a holler
'Neath the mountain moonlight
Hold her up tight
Make a little lovin'
A little turtle dovin'
On a Mason-Dixon night
Fits my life, oh so right
My Dixieland Delight
Rollin' down a backwoods Tennessee by way
One arm on the wheel
Holdin' my lover with the other
A sweet, soft, Southern thrill

Worked hard all week, got a little jingle
On a Tennessee Saturday night
Couldn't feel better, I'm together
With my Dixieland Delight*_


----------



## morganj614

*Judy Collins before bed*

_*Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river
You can hear the boats go by
You can spend the night beside her
And you know that she's half crazy
But that's why you want to be there
And she feeds you tea and oranges
That come all the way from China
And just when you mean to tell her
That you have no love to give her
Then she gets you on her wavelength
And she lets the river answer
That you've always been her lover
And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind
And you know that she will trust you
For you've touched her perfect body with your mind

And Jesus was a sailor
When he walked upon the water
And he spent a long time watching
From his lonely wooden tower
And when he knew for certain
Only drowning men could see him
He said "All men will be sailors then
Until the sea shall free them"
But he himself was broken
Long before the sky would open
Forsaken, almost human
He sank beneath your wisdom like a stone
And you want to travel with him
And you want to travel blind
And you think maybe you'll trust him
For he's touched your perfect body with his mind

Now Suzanne takes your hand
And she leads you to the river
She is wearing rags and feathers
From Salvation Army counters
And the sun pours down like honey
On our lady of the harbor
And she shows you where to look
Among the garbage and the flowers
There are heroes in the seaweed
There are children in the morning
They are leaning out for love
And they will lean that way forever
While Suzanne holds the mirror
And you want to travel with her
And you want to travel blind
And you know that you can trust her
For she's touched your perfect body with her mind*_


----------



## jazz lady

*Somehow fitting tonight...*

Every generation 
Blames the one before 
And all of their frustrations 
Come beating on your door 

I know that I'm a prisoner 
To all my Father held so dear 
I know that I'm a hostage 
To all his hopes and fears 
I just wish I could have told him in the living years 

Crumpled bits of paper 
Filled with imperfect thought 
Stilted conversations 
I'm afraid that's all we've got 

You say you just don't see it 
He says it's perfect sense 
You just can't get agreement 
In this present tense 
We all talk a different language 
Talking in defence 

Say it loud, say it clear 
You can listen as well as you hear 
It's too late when we die 
To admit we don't see eye to eye 

So we open up a quarrel 
Between the present and the past 
We only sacrifice the future 
It's the bitterness that lasts 

So Don't yield to the fortunes 
You sometimes see as fate 
It may have a new perspective 
On a different day 
And if you don't give up, and don't give in 
You may just be O.K. 

Say it loud, say it clear 
You can listen as well as you hear 
It's too late when we die 
To admit we don't see eye to eye 

I wasn't there that morning 
When my Father passed away 
I didn't get to tell him 
All the things I had to say 

I think I caught his spirit 
Later that same year 
I'm sure I heard his echo 
In my baby's new born tears 
I just wish I could have told him in the living years 

Say it loud, say it clear 
You can listen as well as you hear 
It's too late when we die 
To admit we don't see eye to eye


----------



## morganj614

_There's a young man that I know
His age is twenty-one
Comes from down in southern Colorado
Just out of the service
And he's lookin' for his fun
Someday soon
Goin' with him, someday soon

My parents can not stand him 
'Cause he rides the rodeo
My father says that he will leave me cryin'
I would follow him right down
The toughest road I know
Someday soon 
Goin' with him, someday soon

And when he comes to call 
My Pa ain't got a good word to say
Guess it's 'cause he's just as wild 
In the younger days

So blow, you old Blue Northern 
Blow my love to me
He's drivin' in tonight from California
He loves his damned old rodeo 
As much as he loves me
Someday soon 
Goin' with him, someday soon

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Aaaah, when he comes to call 
My Pa ain't got a word to say
Guess it's 'cause he's just as wild 
In the younger days

Blow, you old blue northern 
Blow my love to me
He's drivin' in tonight from California
He loves his damned old rodeo 
As much as he loves me
Someday soon 
Goin' with him, someday soon
Someday soon 
Goin' with him, someday soon_


----------



## morganj614

*73 of the top 100...1986*

Jungle life
I'm far away from nowhere
On my own like Tarzan Boy
Hide and seek
I play along while rushing cross the forest
Monkey business on a sunny afternoon
Jungle life
I'm living in the open
Native beat that carries on
Burning bright
A fire the blows the signal to the sky
I sit and wonder does the message get to you

Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other
chance tonight
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other world

Jungle life
You're far away from nothing
It's all right
You won't miss home
Take a chance
Leave everything behind you
Come and join me
Won't be sorry
It's easy to survive

Jungle life
We're living in the open
All alone like Tarzan Boy
Hide and seek
We play along while rushing cross the forest
Monkey business on a sunny afternoon

Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Chance tonight
Oh Yeah
Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Night to night
You won't play
Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Chance tonight
Oh Yeah
Night to night
Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other


----------



## jazz lady

*I love Boz Skaggs version of this song...*

Outside the rain begins and it may never end
So cry no more, on the shore of dreams
Will take us out to sea
Forever more, forever more

Close your eyes and dream and you can be with me
'Neath the waves through the caves of ours
Long forgotten now
We're all alone, we're all alone

(chorus)
Close the window, calm the light
And it will be all right
No need to bother now
Let it out. let it all begin
Learn how to pretend

Once a story's told it can't help but grow old
Roses do, lovers too, so cast your seasons to the wind
And hold me dear, oh hold me dear

Close the window, calm the light
And it will be all right
No need to bother now
Let it out. let it all begin
Learn how to pretend

All's forgotten now
We're all alone, we're all alone

Close the window, calm the light
And it will be all right
No need to bother now
Let it out. let it all begin
Learn how to pretend

Throw it to the wind, my love
Hold me dear
All's forgotten now, my love
We're all alone


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Funny, no ironic...
> 
> Been listening to a CD.
> 
> B.B King and friends-80
> 
> A celebration of his life!
> 
> Artist involved:
> 
> Van Morrison
> Billy F. Gibbons
> Eric Clapton
> Sheryl Crow
> Daryl Hall
> John Mayer
> Mark Knopfler
> GlennFrey
> Gloria Estefan
> Roger Daltrey
> Bobby Balnd
> Elton John
> 
> 
> Bumping indeed!



It finally came in the mail today  and I've been listening to it while waiting for the dryer to buzz.  I love this tune he did with Bobby Bland:

Well hello there,
my it's been a long long time
How am I doin',
oh well I guess I'm doin' fine
It's been so long now and it seems that
It was only yesterday
Mmm, ain't it funny how time slips away

How's your new love,
I hope that he's doin' fine
Heard you told him, yes baby
That you'd love him till the end of time
Well you know, that's the same thing
that you told me
Well it seems like just the other day
Mmm, ain't it funny how time slips away

Gotta go now,
guess I'll see you hanging round
Don't know when though, oh
Never know when I'll be back in town
But I remember what I told you
That in time you're gonna pay

Well ain't it surprisin' how time slips away
Yeah, ain't it surprisin' how time slips away


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It finally came in the mail today  and I've been listening to it while waiting for the dryer to buzz. I love this tune he did with Bobby Bland:
> 
> Well hello there,
> my it's been a long long time
> How am I doin',
> oh well I guess I'm doin' fine
> It's been so long now and it seems that
> It was only yesterday
> Mmm, ain't it funny how time slips away
> 
> How's your new love,
> I hope that he's doin' fine
> Heard you told him, yes baby
> That you'd love him till the end of time
> Well you know, that's the same thing
> that you told me
> Well it seems like just the other day
> Mmm, ain't it funny how time slips away
> 
> Gotta go now,
> guess I'll see you hanging round
> Don't know when though, oh
> Never know when I'll be back in town
> But I remember what I told you
> That in time you're gonna pay
> 
> Well ain't it surprisin' how time slips away
> Yeah, ain't it surprisin' how time slips away


 

The "Thrill is Gone" with Eric Clapton another goodie.


----------



## Agee

*For Jazz...*

When you’re weary, feeling small,
When tears are in your eyes, I will dry them all;
I’m on your side. when times get rough
And friends just can’t be found,
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.

When you’re down and out,
When you’re on the street,
When evening falls so hard
I will comfort you.
I’ll take your part.
When darkness comes
And pains is all around,
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.

Sail on silvergirl,
Sail on by.
Your time has come to shine.
All your dreams are on their way.
See how they shine.
If you need a friend
I’m sailing right behind.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> The "Thrill is Gone" with Eric Clapton another goodie.



  Most definitely.  I listened to the entire album twice last night.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *For Jazz... *
> 
> When you’re weary, feeling small,
> When tears are in your eyes, I will dry them all;
> I’m on your side. when times get rough
> And friends just can’t be found,
> Like a bridge over troubled water
> I will lay me down.
> Like a bridge over troubled water
> I will lay me down.
> 
> When you’re down and out,
> When you’re on the street,
> When evening falls so hard
> I will comfort you.
> I’ll take your part.
> When darkness comes
> And pains is all around,
> Like a bridge over troubled water
> I will lay me down.
> Like a bridge over troubled water
> I will lay me down.
> 
> Sail on silvergirl,
> Sail on by.
> Your time has come to shine.
> All your dreams are on their way.
> See how they shine.
> If you need a friend
> I’m sailing right behind.
> Like a bridge over troubled water
> I will ease your mind.
> Like a bridge over troubled water
> I will ease your mind.



Thank you.  That was perfect.


----------



## tomchamp

Early in the evenin' just about supper time,
Over by the courthouse they're starting to unwind.
Four kids on the corner trying to bring you up.
Willy picks a tune out and he blows it on the harp.

CHORUS:
Down On The Corner, out in the street,
Willy and the Poorboys are playin';
Bring a nickel; tap your feet.

Rooster hits the washboard and people just got to smile,
Blinky, thumps the gut bass and solos for a while.
Poorboy twangs the rhythm out on his kalamazoo.
Willy goes into a dance and doubles on kazoo.

CHORUS

CHORUS

You don't need a penny just to hang around,
But if you've got a nickel, won't you lay your money down?
Over on the corner there's a happy noise.
People come from all around to watch the magic boy.

CHORUS


----------



## tomchamp

BORN ON THE BAYOU (J.C. Fogerty)

Now, when I was just a little boy,
Standin' to my Daddy's knee,
My poppa said, "Son, don't let the man get you
Do what he done to me."
'Cause he'll get you,
'Cause he'll get you now, now.

And I can remember the fourth of July,
Runnin' through the backwood, bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin',
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.

CHORUS:
Born On The Bayou;
Born On The Bayou;
Born On The Bayou.

Wish I was back on the Bayou.
Rollin' with some Cajun Queen.
Wishin' I were a fast freight train,
Just a chooglin' on down to New Orleans.

CHORUS

Do it, do it, do it, do it. Oh, Lord.
Oh get back boy.

I can remember the fourth of July,
Runnin' through the backwood bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin',
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.
Chasin' down a hoodoo there.

CHORUS

All right! Do, do, do, do.
Mmmmmmm, oh.


----------



## Wenchy

*Ha!*

Does she walk? Does she talk?
Does she come complete?
My homeroom homeroom angel
Always pulled me from my seat

She was pure like snowflakes
No one could ever stain
The memory of my angel
Could never cause me pain

Years go by I'm lookin' through a girly magazine
And there's my homeroom angel on the pages in-between

CHORUS:
My blood runs cold
My memory has just been sold
My angel is the centerfold
Angel is the centerfold
(Repeat)

Slipped me notes under the desk
While I was thinkin' about her dress
I was shy I turned away
Before she caught my eye

I was shakin' in my shoes
Whenever she flashed those baby-blues
Something had a hold on me
When angel passed close by

Those soft and fuzzy sweaters
Too magical to touch
Too see her in that negligee
Is really just too much

CHORUS

It's okay I understand
This ain't no never-never land
I hope that when this issue's gone
I'll see you when your clothes are on

Take you car, Yes we will
We'll take your car and drive it
We'll take it to a motel room
And take 'em off in private

A part of me has just been ripped
The pages from my mind are stripped
Oh no, I can't deny it
Oh yea, I guess I gotta buy it!


----------



## gumbo

Well, now, I been hearin' you're concerned about my happiness 
But all a' that thought you're a-givin' me is conscience, I guess 
If I was walkin' in your shoes I wouldn't worry none 
So you and your friends don't worry 'bout me, I'm havin' lots of fun 

[Chorus] 
Countin' flowers on the wall 
That don't bother me at all 
Playin' solitaire 'til dawn with a deck of fifty-one 
Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo 
Now don't tell me I've a-nothin' to do 

Last night I dressed in tails pretendin' I was on the town 
As long as I can dream it's hard to slow this cowboy down 
So please don't give a thought to me I'm really doin' fine 
And you can always find me here and havin' quite a time 

[Chorus] 
Countin' flowers on the wall 
That don't bother me at all 
Playin' solitaire 'til dawn with a deck of fifty-one 
Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo 
Now don't tell me I've a-nothin' to do 

Well, it's good to see you, I must go, I know I look a fright 
Well, any ol' way my eyes are not accustomed to this light 
And my boots are not accustomed to this kind a' street 
So I must go back to my room and make my day complete 

[Chorus] 
Countin' flowers on the wall 
That don't bother me at all 
Playin' solitaire 'til dawn with a deck of fifty-one 
Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' Captain Kangaroo 
Now don't tell me I've a-nothin' to do 
A-don't tell me I've a-nothin' to do


----------



## RoseRed

I want to live,
I want to give
I’ve been a miner for a heart of gold.
It’s these expressions I never give
That keep me searching for a heart of gold
And I’m getting old.
Keeps me searching for a heart of gold
And I’m getting old.

I’ve been to hollywood
I’ve been to redwood
I crossed the ocean for a heart of gold
I’ve been in my mind, it’s such a fine line
That keeps me searching for a heart of gold
And I’m getting old.
Keeps me searching for a heart of gold
And I’m getting old.

Keep me searching for a heart of gold
You keep me searching for a heart of gold
And I’m getting old.
I’ve been a miner for a heart of gold.


----------



## kwillia

You sit there a-crying, crying in your beer
You say you've got troubles, my friend listen here
Don't tell me your troubles got enough of my own
Be thankful you're living, drink up and go home

   I'm fresh out of prison, six years in the pen
   Lost my wife and family, no one to call friend
   Don't tell me your troubles, got enough of my own
   Be thankful you're living, drink up and go home

Back there sets a blind man, so blind he can't see
Yet he's not complaining, why should you or me?
Don't tell me your troubles, got enough of my own
Be thankful you're living, drink up and go home


----------



## RoseRed

You should’ve seen by the look in my eyes, baby
There was somethin missin
You should’ve known by the tone of my voice, maybe
But you didn’t listen
You played dead
But you never bled
Instead you lay still in the grass
All coiled up and hissin

And though I know all about those men
Still I don’t remember
Cause it was us baby, way before then
And we’re still together
And I meant, every word I said
When I said that I love you I meant
That I love you forever

And I’m gonna keep on lovin you
Cause it’s the only thing I wanna do
I don’t wanna sleep
I just wanna keep on lovin you

(solo)

And I meant every word I said
When I said that I love you I meant
That I love you forever

(chorus)


----------



## mydoghasfleas

Smowillia, Smowillia
Will you be mine?
My darling dear
Love you all the time
I'm just a fool
A fool in love with you

Smowillia, Smowillia
The one I adore
Love you forever and ever more
I'm just a fool
A fool in love with you

I fell for you and I knew
The vision of your love-loveliness
I hoped and I pray that someday
I'll be the vision of your hap-happiness oh, oh, oh, OH!

Smowillia, Smowillia
Please be mine
My darling dear
Love you all the time
I'm just a fool
A fool in love with you-ou-ou

I fell for you and I knew
The vision of your loveliness
I hope and pray that someday
That I'll be the vision of your happiness

oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh , oh, oh, oh

Smowillia, Smowillia
Please be mine
My darling dear
Love you all the time
I'm just a fool
A fool in love with you-ou (you, you, you)


----------



## kwillia

OMG... I almost piddled in my pants...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... I almost piddled in my pants...


----------



## mydoghasfleas

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... I almost piddled in my pants...



Oh yeh, I'll tell you something
I think you'll understand
When I'll say that something
I wanna pee my pants
I wanna pee my pants
I wanna pee my pants

Oh please, say to me
You'll let me be your man
And please, say to me
You'll let me pee my pants
You'll let me pee my pants
I wanna pee my pants

And when I touch you I feel happy inside
It's such a feeling that my love
I can't hide, I can't hide, I can't hide

Yeh, you've got that something
I think you'll understand
When I'll say that something
I wanna pee my pants
I wanna pee my pants
I wanna pee my pants

And when I touch you I feel happy inside
It's such a feeling that my love
I can't hide, I can't hide, I can't hide

Yeh, you've got that something
I think you'll understand
When I'll feel that something
I wanna pee my pants
I wanna pee my pants
I wanna pee my pants
I wanna pee my pants


----------



## kwillia

mydoghasfleas said:
			
		

> Oh yeh, I'll tell you something
> I think you'll understand
> When I'll say that something
> I wanna pee my pants
> I wanna pee my pants
> I wanna pee my pants
> 
> Oh please, say to me
> You'll let me be your man
> And please, say to me
> You'll let me pee my pants
> You'll let me pee my pants
> I wanna pee my pants
> 
> And when I touch you I feel happy inside
> It's such a feeling that my love
> I can't hide, I can't hide, I can't hide
> 
> Yeh, you've got that something
> I think you'll understand
> When I'll say that something
> I wanna pee my pants
> I wanna pee my pants
> I wanna pee my pants
> 
> And when I touch you I feel happy inside
> It's such a feeling that my love
> I can't hide, I can't hide, I can't hide
> 
> Yeh, you've got that something
> I think you'll understand
> When I'll feel that something
> I wanna pee my pants
> I wanna pee my pants
> I wanna pee my pants
> I wanna pee my pants


OMG... I can't breath...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... I can't breath...



Methinks you have a secret Valentine.


----------



## kwillia

There'll be no strings to bind your hands 
Not if my love can't bind your heart 
There's no need to take a stand 
For it was I who chose to start 
I see no need to take me home 
I'm old enough to face the dawn 

Just call me angel of the morning, Angel 
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby 
Just call me angel of the morning, Angel 
Then slowly turn away from me 

Maybe the sun's light will be dim 
And it won't matter anyhow 
If morning's echo says we we sinned 
Well, it was what I wanted now 
And if we're the victims of the night 
I won't be blinded by light 

Just call me angel of the morning, Angel 
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby 
Just call me angel of the morning, Angel 
Then slowly turn away 
I won't beg you to stay with me 

Through the tears of the day 
Of the years, ba-a-a-by 
Just call me angel of the morning, Angel 
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby 
Just call me angel of the morning, Angel 
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, darlin' 
Just call me angel of the morning, Angel 
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, darlin'


----------



## RoseRed

Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am home again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am whole again

Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am young again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am fun again

However far away
I will always love you
However long I stay
I will always love you
Whatever words I say
I will always love you
I will always love you

Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am free again
Whenever I'm alone with you
You make me feel like I am clean again

However far away
I will always love you
However long I stay
I will always love you
Whatever words I say
I will always love you
I will always love you


----------



## RoseRed

When I want you in my arms
When I want you and all your charms
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is dream
Dream, dream, dream
When I feel blue in the night
And I want you to hold me tight
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is dream

I can make you mine, taste your lips of wine
Anytime night or day
Only trouble is, gee whiz
I'm dreamin' my life away

I need you so that I could die
I love you so and that is why
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is dream
Dream, dream, dream, dream
Dream, dream 
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is dream

I need you so that I could die
I love you so and that is why
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is dream 
Dream, dream, dream, dream 
Dream, dream
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is dream

Dream, dream, dream 
Dream


----------



## cattitude

If there were no words
No way to speak
I would still hear you

If there were no tears
No way to feel inside
I'd still feel for you

And even if the sun refuse to shine
Even if romance ran out of rhyme
You would still have my heart
Until the end of time
You're all i need
My love, my valentine

All of my life
I have been waiting for
All you give to me
You've opened my eyes
And showed me how to love unselfishly

I've dreamed of this a thousand times before
In my dreams i couldnt love you more
I will give you my heart
Until the end of time
You're all i need
My love, my valentine

La da da
Da da da da

And even if the sun refuse to shine
Even if romance ran out of rhyme
You would still have my heart
Until the end of time
Cuz all i need
Is you, my valentine

You're all i need
My love, my valentine


----------



## cattitude

Don't go changing, to try and please me
You never let me down before
Don't imagine you're too familiar
And I don't see you anymore
I wouldn't leave you in times of trouble
We never could have come this far
I took the good times, I'll take the bad times
I'll take you just the way you are

Don't go trying some new fashion
Don't change the color of your hair
You always have my unspoken passion
Although I might not seem to care

I don't want clever conversation
I never want to work that hard
I just want someone that I can talk to
I want you just the way you are.

I need to know that you will always be
The same old someone that I knew
What will it take 'till you believe in me
The way that I believe in you.

I said I love you, and that's forever
And this I promise from the heart
I could not love you any better
I love you just the way you are.


----------



## RoseRed

Every breath you take 
Every move you make 
Every bond you break 
Every step you take 

I'll be watching you 

Every single day 
Every word you say 
Every game you play 
Every night you say 

I'll be watching you 

O can't you see 
You belong to me 
How my poor heart aches 
With every step you take 

Every move you make 
Every vow you break 
Every smile you fake 
Every claim you stake 

I'll be watching you 

Since you've gone I been lost without a trace 
I dream at night I can only see your face 
I look around but it's you I can't replace 
I feel so cold and I long for your embrace 
I keep crying baby, baby, please 

O can't you see 
You belong to me 
How my poor heart aches 
With every breath you take 

Every move you make 
Every vow you break 
Every smile you fake 
Every claim you stake 

Every move you make 
Every step you take 
I'll be watching you


----------



## RoseRed

Desperate for changing
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
I'm chasing after you 
I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 

Forgetting all I'm lacking
Completely incomplete 
I'll take your invitation
You take all of me 

Now I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and I'm not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you 

There's nothing else to lose
There's nothing else to find 
There's nothing in the world 
That could change my mind 
There is nothing else
There is nothing else
There is nothing else

Desperate for changing
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
I'm chasing after you 
I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 

I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and I'm not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you 
Just hanging by a moment
Hanging by a moment
Hanging by a moment
Hanging by a moment here with you


----------



## RoseRed

As I sit in this smokey room 
The night about to end 
I pass my time with strangers 
But this bottle's my only friend 

Remember when we used to park 
On Butler Street out in the dark 
Remember when we lost the keys 
And you lost more than that in my backseat 

Remember when we used to talk 
About busting out - we'd break their hearts 
Together - Forever 

Never say goodbye, never say goodbye 
You and me and my old friends 
Hoping it would never end 
Never say goodbye, never say goodbye 
Holdin' on - we got to try 
Holdin' on to never say goodbye 

Remember days of skipping school 
Racing cars and being cool 
With a six pack and the radio 
We didn't need no place to go 

Remember at the prom that night 
You and me we had a fight 
But the band they played our favorite song 
And I held you in my arms so strong 

We danced so close 
We danced so slow 
And I swore I'd never let you go
Together - Forever 

Never say goodbye, never say goodbye 
You and me and my old friends 
Hoping it would never end 
Never say goodbye, never say goodbye 
Holdin' on - we got to try 
Holdin' on to never say goodbye 

I guess you'd say we used to talk 
About busting out 
We'd break their hearts 
Together - forever


----------



## RoseRed

And now I'm all alone again
Nowhere to turn, no one to go to
Without a home without a friend
Without a face to say hello to
And now the night is near
I can make believe he's here

Sometimes I walk alone at night
When everybody else is sleeping
I think of him and I'm happy
With the company I'm keeping
The city goes to bed
And I can live inside my head

On my own
Pretending he's beside me
All alone
I walk with him till morning
Without him
I feel his arms around me
And when I lose my way I close my eyes
And he has found me

In the rain the pavement shines like silver
All the lights are misty in the river
In the darkness, 
The trees are full of starlight
And all I see is him and me 
Forever and forever

And I know it's only in my mind
That I'm talking to myself and not to him
And although I know that he is blind
Still I say, there's a way for us

I love him
But when the night is over
He is gone
The river's just a river
Without him
The world around me changes
The trees are bare and everywhere
The streets are full of strangers

I love him
But every day I'm learning
All my life
I've only been pretending
Without me
His world would go on turning
A world that's full of happiness
That I have never known

I love him
I love him
I love him
But only on my own.


----------



## RoseRed

Do you remember when we met 
That's the day I knew you were my pet 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, my love 
To the sea, the sea of love 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, to the sea 

Do you remember when we met 
That's the day I knew you were my pet 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, to the sea 

Come with me, my love 
To the sea, the sea of love 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, to the sea


----------



## otter

*Earworm..but a good one*

Ladies and Gentlemen, this is Mambo Number 5

One, two, three, four, five
Everybody in the car, so come on
Let's ride to the liqueur-store around the corner
The boys say they want some gin and juice
But I really don't wanna
Beerbust like I had last week
I must stay deep
Because talk is cheap
I like Angela, Pamela, Sandra and Rita
And as I continue you know
They are getting sweeter
So what can I do I really beg and you my Lord
To me flirting it's just like sport, anything fly
It's all good let me dump it
Please set in the trumpet

Chorus:
A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man

And jump and down go and move it all around
Shake your head to the sound
Put your hand on the ground
Take one step left
And one step right
One to the front and one to the side
Clap your hands once
And clap your hands twice
And if it looks like this
Then you are doing it right

Chorus:
A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man

I do all
To fall in love with a girl like you
You can't run and you can't hide
You and my gonna touch and sky

Chorus:
A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man


----------



## RoseRed

Whoa! My love, my darling,
I hunger for your touch,
Alone. Lonely time.
And time goes by, so slowly,
And time can do so much,
Are you still mine?
I need your love.
I need your love.
God speed your love to me.

Lonely rivers flow to the sea, to the sea,
To the open arms of the sea.
Lonely rivers sigh, wait for me, wait for me,
I'll be coming home, wait for me.

Whoa! My love, my darling,
I hunger, hunger!, for your love,
For love. Lonely time.
And time goes by, so slowly,
And time can do so much,
Are you still mine?
I need your love.
I need your love.
God speed your love to me.


----------



## cattitude

Cold late night so long ago
When I was not so strong you know
A pretty man came to me
Never seen eyes so blue
I could not run away
It seemed we'd seen each other in a dream
It seemed like he knew me
He looked right through me
"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"You don't have to love me yet
Let's get high awhile
But try to understand
Try to understand
Try try try to understand
I'm a magic man."

Winter nights we sang in tune
Played inside the months of moon
Never think of never
Let this spell last forever
Summer over passed to fall
Tried to realized it all
Mama says she's a worried
Growing up in a hurry

"Come on home, girl" mama cried on the phone
"Too soon to lose my baby yet my girl should be at home!"
"But try to understand, try to understand
Try try try to understand
He's a magic man, mama
He's a magic man"

"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"I cast my spell of love on you a woman from a child!
But try to understand, try to understand
I'm a magic man!"


----------



## RoseRed

You never close your eyes anymore when I kiss your lips
And there's no tenderness like before in your fingertips
You're trying hard not to show it, baby
But baby, baby I know it

You've lost that lovin' feeling
Whoa, that lovin' feeling
You've lost that lovin' feeling
Now it's gone, gone, gone, wooooooh
Now there's no welcome look in your eyes when I reach for you
And now your're starting to criticize little things I do
It makes me just feel like crying, baby
'Cause baby, something in you is dying

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you
If you would only love me like you used to do, yeah
We had a love, a love, a love you don't find everyday
So don't, don't, don't, don't let it slip away
Baby, baby, baby, baby
I beg of you please, please
I need your love, I need your love
I need your love, I need your love
So bring it on back, so bring it on back
Bring it on back, so bring it on back

Bring back that lovin' feeling
Whoa, that lovin' feeling
Bring back that lovin' feeling
'Cause it's gone, gone, gone

And I can't go on, no

Bring back that lovin' feeling
Whoa, that lovin' feeling
Bring back that lovin' feeling
'Cause it's gone, gone, gone


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You never close your eyes anymore when I kiss your lips
> And there's no tenderness like before in your fingertips
> You're trying hard not to show it, baby
> But baby, baby I know it
> 
> You've lost that lovin' feeling
> Whoa, that lovin' feeling
> You've lost that lovin' feeling
> Now it's gone, gone, gone, wooooooh
> Now there's no welcome look in your eyes when I reach for you
> And now your're starting to criticize little things I do
> It makes me just feel like crying, baby
> 'Cause baby, something in you is dying
> 
> Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you
> If you would only love me like you used to do, yeah
> We had a love, a love, a love you don't find everyday
> So don't, don't, don't, don't let it slip away
> Baby, baby, baby, baby
> I beg of you please, please
> I need your love, I need your love
> I need your love, I need your love
> So bring it on back, so bring it on back
> Bring it on back, so bring it on back
> 
> Bring back that lovin' feeling
> Whoa, that lovin' feeling
> Bring back that lovin' feeling
> 'Cause it's gone, gone, gone
> 
> And I can't go on, no
> 
> Bring back that lovin' feeling
> Whoa, that lovin' feeling
> Bring back that lovin' feeling
> 'Cause it's gone, gone, gone



...


----------



## otter

When you walked into the room
There was voodoo in the vibes.
I was captured by your style;
But I could not catch your eyes.
Now I stand here helplessly
Hoping you'll get into me.

I am so into you
I can't think of nothing else.
I am so into you
I can't think of nothing else.
Thinking how it's going to be
Whenever you get into me.

It's gonna be good, don't you know.
From your head to your toe,
Gonna love you all over,
Over and over,
I am so into you,
Me into you, you into me, me into you.

I am so into you
I can't get to nothing else.
I am so into you
I can't get to nothing else.
Thinking how it's going to be
Whenever you get into me.

C'mon baby, drivin' me crazy,
I'm so into you,
Love all the things you do


----------



## otter

Doctor, my eyes have seen the years
And the slow parade of fears without crying
Now I want to understand
I have done all that I could
To see the evil and the good without hiding
You must help me if you can
Doctor, my eyes
Tell me what is wrong
Was I unwise to leave them open for so long
'Cause I have wandered through this world
And as each moment has unfurled
I've been waiting to awaken from these dreams
People go just where there will
I never noticed them until I got this feeling
That it's later than it seems
Doctor, my eyes
Tell me what you see
I hear their cries
Just say if it's too late for me
Doctor, my eyes
Cannot see the sky
Is this the prize for having learned how not to cry


----------



## otter

You make me weak
And wanna die
Just when you
Said we'd try
Lovin', touchin', squeezin'
Each other

When I'm alone
All by myself
You're out
With someone else
Lovin', touchin', squeezin'
Each other

You're tearin' me apart
Every, every day
You're tearin' me apart
Oh what can I say?
You're tearin' me apart

It won't be long, yes
'Til you're alone
When your lover
Oh he hasn't come home
'Cause he's lovin'
He's touchin'
He's squeezin'
Another

He's tearin' you apart
Every, every day
He's tearin' you apart
Oh girl, what can you say?
He's tearin' you apart

'Cause he's lovin'
Touchin'
Another

Now, it's your turn girl, to cry

Na na na na na na
Na na na na na
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na


----------



## otter

I've just closed my eyes again
Climbed aboard the dream weaver train
Driver take away my worries of today
And leave tomorrow behind

Dream weaver I belive you can get me trough the night
Dream weaver I belive we can reach the morning light

Fly me high through the starry skies
Maybe to an astral plane
Cross the highways of fantasy
Help me to forget todays pain

Dream weaver I belive you can get me trough the night
Dream weaver I belive we can reach the morning light

Though the dawn may be coming soon
There still may be some time
Fly me away to the bright side of the moon
And meet me on the other side

Dream weaver I belive you can get me trough the night
Dream weaver I belive we can reach the morning light


----------



## kwillia

One more... and then I'm going to bed... this one is dedicated to Kyle... an old favorite Rosemary Clooney tune of his...

Botch-a-me 
I'll-botcha you and ev'rything goes crazy 

Bah-bah, botch-a-me, bambino 
Bah-bah-bo, bo, boca piccolino 
When you kiss me and I'm a-kissa you 
Tra-la-la-la-la-loo 

Bah-bah, botch-a-me, my baby 
Bah-bah-bo, bo, just say "Yes" and maybe 
If-a you squeeze me and I'm a-squeeza you 
Tra-la-la-la-la-loo 

Bee-oo, bye-oh, bee-oo, boo 
Won't you botch-a-, botch-a-me 
Bee-oo, bye-oh, bee-oo, boo 
When you botch-a-me 
I a-botcha you and ev'rything goes crazy 

Bah-bah, botch-a-me, bambino 
Bah-bah-bo, bo, boca piccolino 
And then we will raise a great big family 
Tra-la-la-la-la-lee 

[Instrumental Interlude] 

Botch-a-me 
I'll-botcha you and ev'rything goes crazy 
Bah-bah, botch-a-me, my baby 
Bah-bah-bo, bo, just say "Yes" and maybe 
If-a you squeeze me and I'm a-squeeza you 
Tra-la-la-la-la-loo 

Bee-oo, bye-oh, bee-oo, boo 
Won't you botch-a, botch-a-me "Kiss me" 
Bee-oo, bye-oh, bee-oo, boo 
When you botch-a-me 
I a-botcha you 
"C'mon a-you, kissa me, eh" 

Bah-bah, botch-a-me, bambino 
Bah-bah-bo, bo, boca piccolino 
And then we will raise a great big family 
Tra la la la la 
Bee-oo, bye-oh, bee-oo, boo 
Botch-a-me, bambino, botch-a-me 

"That's nice"


----------



## Pandora

A little Chuck Berry

When I was a little bitty boy
my grandmother bought me a cute little toy
Silver bells hangin' on a string
she told me it was my ding a ling

My ding a ling, my ding a ling
I want to play with my ding a ling
My ding a ling, my ding a ling
I want to play with my ding a ling

And then mother took me to Grammer School
But I stopped all in the vestibule
Every time that bell would ring
catched me playin' with my ding a ling

Once I was climbing the garden wall
I slipped and had a terrible fall
I fell so hard I heard bells ring
but held on to my ding a ling

Once I was swimming cross Turtle creek
many snappers all around my feet
Shure was hard swimming cross that thing
with both hands holdin' my ding a ling

This here song it aint so sad
the cutest little song you ever had
those of you who will not sing
You must be playin' with your own ding a ling
My ding a ling

Your ding a ling, your ding a ling
We saw you playin' with your ding a ling
My ding a ling everybody sing
I want to play with my ding a ling


----------



## Pandora

I wonder  if the thread starter ever considered deleting this thread.  

Pick me up
Been bleeding too long
Right here, right now
I'll stop it somehow 

I will make it go away
Can't be here no more
Seems this is the only way
I will soon be gone
These feelings will be gone
These feelings will be gone

Now I see the times they change
Leaving us, it seems so strange
I am hoping I can find
Where to leave my hurt behind
All the #### I seem to take
All alone I seem to break
I have lived the best I can
Does this make me not a man?

Shut me off
I'm ready
Heart stops
I stand alone
Can't be my own

I will make it go away
Can't be here no more
Seems this is the only way
I will soon be gone
These feelings will be gone
These feelings will be gone

Now I see the times they change
Leaving us, it seems so strange
I am hoping I can find
Where to leave my hurt behind
All the #### I seem to take
All alone I seem to break
I have lived the best I can
Does this make me not a man?

Am I going to leave this place?
What is it I'm hanging from?
Is there nothing more to come?
(Am I gonna leave this place?)
Is it always black in space?
Am I going take its place?
Am I going to leave this race?
(Am I going to leave this race?)
I guess God's up in this place?
What is it that I've become?
Is there something more to come?
(More to come)

Now I see the times they change
Leaving us, it seems so strange
I am hoping I can find
Where to leave my hurt behind
All the #### I seem to take
All alone I seem to break
I have lived the best I can
Does this make me not a man?


----------



## RoseRed

Pandora said:
			
		

> I wonder  if the thread starter ever considered deleting this thread.



No.


----------



## morganj614

*when I was a wee lass...*

  

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
It's so new to me, what you do to me
Hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
When you're holding me tight

Never dreamed anybody could kiss thattaway
Bring me bliss thattaway, what a kiss thattaway
What a wonderful feelin' to feel thattaway
Tell me where have you been all my life

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
It's so new to me, what you do to me
Hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
When you're holding me tight

Never knew that my heart could go "zing" thattaway
Ting-a-ling thattaway, make me sing thattaway
Said "goodbye" to my troubles, they went thattaway
Ever since you came into my life

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggit,y boom what you do to me
It's so new to me, what you do to me
Hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
When you're holding me tight

There's a cute little cottage for two thattaway
Skies are blue thattaway, dreams come true thattaway
If you say I can share it with you thattaway
I'll be happy the rest of my life

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
It's so new to me, what you do to me
Hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
When you're holding me tight

Oh, hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
How my future will shine
Hot diggity, dog ziggity, boom what you do to me
From the moment you're mine

Hot dog!!


----------



## morganj614

memories are just where you laid them 
drag the waters till the depths give up their dead 
what did u expect to find? was it something you left behind? 
dont you remember anything i said when i said 

Chorus 
Dont fall away 
and leave me to myself 
dont fall away 
and leave love bleeding in my hands 
in my hands again 
leave love bleeding in my hands 
in my hands 
love lies bleeding 

ah hold me now i feel contagious 
am i the only place that u left to go 
she cries her life is like some movie black and white 
dead actors faking lines 
over and over and over again 
she cries 

chorus 

and i wanted you turned away 
you dont remember but i do 
you never even tried


----------



## Agee

*I know how much it helps...*

What would you think if I sang out of tune
Would you stand up and walk out on me
Lend me your ears and I’ll sing you a song
And I’ll try not to sing out of key

Oh, I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
Oh, I’ll get high with a little help from my friends
Oh, I’ll get by with a little help from my friends, my friends

What do you do when our love is away
Does it worry you to be alone
And how does it feel by the end of the day
Are you sad because you’re on your own

Oh, I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
Oh, I’ll get high with a little help from my friends
Oh I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
Do you need any body
I need somebody to love
Could it be anybody
I need somebody to love, to love, to love

Would you believe in this love at first sight
Yes I’m certain that it happens al the time
What do you see when you turn out the light
I can’t tell you but I know that it’s mine

Oh, I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
Oh, I’ll get high with a little help from my friends
Oh I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
Do you need any body
I need somebody to love
Could it be anybody
I need somebody to love
Oh, I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
Oh, I’ll get high with a little help from my friends
Oh, I’ll get high with a little help from my friends
Oh, I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
With a little help from my friends, my friends, my friends


----------



## Agee

Should have told you by now, but I can’t find the words, oh no
If I could show you somehow, but I don’t have the nerve, oh yeah

You don’t see me looking at you, how can love be so blind
Somehow you don’t notice me, sooner or later there will come a time, baby

Chorus:
If you need somebody, the way that I need you
If you wanted somebody, the way that I want you

Oh yeah, the way that I want you

If I could hold you tonight, it would last me forever
But the time’s never right, when will we be together, oh no

If I could make you understand, what you’re doing to me
Maybe there will come a time, when sooner or later I will make you see, baby

Chorus:
If you need somebody, the way that I need you
If you wanted somebody, the way that I want you

Ooh, if I could tell you now, the way you make me feel
Ooh, if I could show you somehow, don’t you know my lovin’ is oh so real

(solo)

Chorus:
If you need somebody, the way that I need you
If you wanted somebody, the way that I want you

(if you need somebody) I need you, I want you, I gotta tell you
The way that I need you
And if you wanted somebody, the way that I want you...


----------



## Agee

Baby, when I think about you
I think about love
Darlin’, don’t live without you
And your love
If I had those golden dreams
Of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the heaven
’till I’m dyin’ on the way

Feel like makin’
Feel like makin’ love
Feel like makin’ love to you

Baby, if I think about you
I think about love
Darlin’ if I live without you
I live without love
If I had the sun and moon
I would give you both night and day
Of satisfyn’

Feel like makin’
Feel like makin’love
Feel like makin love to you

And if I had those golden dreams
Of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the heaven
’til I’m dyin’ on the way

Feel like makin’ love
Feel like makin’ love
(repeat many times)
Feel like makin’ love to you


----------



## Agee

I’ve been to alabama, people ain’t a whole lot to see;
Skynyrd says it’s a real sweet home but it ain’t nothing to me.
Charlie daniels will tell you the good lord lives in tenessee, ha!
But I’m going back to gator country where the wine and the women are free.

Chorus:
There’s a gator in the bushes, he’s calling my name,
And a saying come on boy, you better make it back home again.
There’s many roads I’ve travelled but they all kind of look the same.
There’s a gator in the bushes, lord, he calling my name.

Old richard betts will tell ya lord he was born a ramblin’ man.
Well he can ramble back to georgia but I won’t give a damn.
Elvin bishop out struttin his stuff with little miss slick titty boom.
But I’m going back to gator country to get me some elbow room.

Chorus:
There’s a gator in the bushes he’s calling my name.
And saying come on boy, you better make it back home again.
There’s many roads I’ve travelled but they all kinda look the same.
There’s a gator in the bushes, lord, he calling my name. yep.

There’s marshall tucker riding a rainbow searching for a pot of gold.
Well they can take the highway, baby, and they can take all they can hold.
The outlaws down in tampa town it’s a mighty fine place to be.
They got green grass and got high tides and sure looks good to me.

Chorus:
There’s a gator in the bushes, he’s calling my name.
Saying come on boy, you better make it back home again.
There’s so many roads I’ve travelled but they all kinda look the same.
There’s a gator in the bushes , lord, he’s calling my name.

Lead break

Oh gator country,
A little bit of that chomp chomp


----------



## Agee

I’m travelin’ down the road,
I’m flirtin’ with disaster.
I’ve got the pedal to the floor,
My life is running faster.
I’m out of money, I’m out of hope,
It looks like self destruction.
Well how much more can we take,
With all of this corruption.

Been flirtin’ with disaster,
Y’all know what I mean.
And the way we run our lives,
It makes no sense to me.
I don’t know about yourself or,
What you want to be - yeah.
When we gamble with our time,
We choose our destiny.

Chorus:
I’m travelin’ down that lonesome road.
Feel like I’m dragging a heavy load.
Yeah! I’ve tried to turn my head away,
Feels about the same most every day.
Speeding down the fast lane,
Playin’ from town to town.
The boys and I have been burnin’ it up,
Can’t seem to slow it down.
I’ve got the pedal to the floor,
Our lives are runnin’ faster,
Got our sights set straight ahead,
But ain’t sure what we’re after.

Flirtin’ with disaster,
Y’all know what I mean.
You know the way we run our lives,
It makes no sense to me.
I don’t know about yourself or,
What you plan to be - yea!!
When we gamble with our time,
We choose our destiny.

Chorus:
Yeah!! we’re travelin’ down that lonesome road.
Feel like I’m dragging a heavy load.
Don’t try to turn my head away,
I’m flirtin’ with disaster every day.
Flirtin’ with disaster, baby,
Y’all know what I mean.
You know the way we run our lives,
It makes no sense to me.
I don’t know about yourself or,
What you plan to be - yea!!
When we gamble with our time,
We choose our destiny.

Chorus:
Yeah!! we’re travelin’ down that lonesome road.
Feel like I’m dragging a heavy load.
Don’t try to turn my head away,
I’m flirtin’ with disaster every day.


----------



## Agee

Is there anybody out there? 
Is there anybody out there? 
Is there anybody out there? 
Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Agee

When we grew up and went to school
There were certain teachers who would
Hurt the children any way they could
By pouring their derision
Upon anything we did
And exposing every weakness
However carefully hidden by the kids
But in the town it was well known
When they got home at night, their fat and
Psycopathic wives would thrash them
Within inches of their lives


----------



## Agee

Us, and them
And after all we’re only ordinary men.
Me, and you.
God only knows it’s noz what we would choose to do.
Forward he cried from the rear
And the front rank died.
And the general sat and the lines on the map
Moved from side to side.
Black and blue
And who knows which is which and who is who.
Up and down.
But in the end it’s only round and round.
Haven’t you heard it’s a battle of words
The poster bearer cried.
Listen son, said the man with the gun
There’s room for you inside.

I mean, they’re not gunna kill ya, so if you give ’em a quick short,
Sharp, shock, they won’t do it again. dig it? I mean he get off
Lightly, ’cos I would’ve given him a thrashing - I only hit him once!
It was only a difference of opinion, but really...i mean good manners
Don’t cost nothing do they, eh? 

Down and out
It can’t be helped but there’s a lot of it about.
With, without.
And who’ll deny it’s what the fighting’s all about? 
Out of the way, it’s a busy day
I’ve got things on my mind.
For the want of the price of tea and a slice
The old man died.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> *I know how much it helps...*
> 
> Oh, I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
> Oh, I’ll get high with a little help from my friends
> Oh, I’ll get high with a little help from my friends
> Oh, I’ll get by with a little help from my friends
> With a little help from my friends, my friends, my friends



Yes, it does help...immensely.


----------



## jazz lady

*For my dad...*

Would you know my name 
if I saw you in heaven? 
Would you feel the same 
if I saw you in heaven? 
I must be strong and carry on 
'Cause I know I don't belong here in heaven... 

Would you hold my hand 
if I saw you in heaven? 
Would you help me stand 
if I saw you in heaven? 
I'll find my way through night and day 
'Cause I know I just can't stay here in heaven... 

Time can bring you down, time can bend your knees 
Time can break your heart, have you begging please... 

Beyond the door there's peace I'm sure 
And I know there'll be no more tears in heaven... 

Would you know my name 
if I saw you in heaven? 
Would you feel the same 
if I saw you in heaven? 
I must be strong and carry on 
'Cause I know I don't belong here in heaven... 

Rest in peace, dad.


----------



## Agee

Poignant indeed!  

God Bless Jazz, Peace will be found, and lost souls will find their way... 





			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Would you know my name
> if I saw you in heaven?
> Would you feel the same
> if I saw you in heaven?
> I must be strong and carry on
> 'Cause I know I don't belong here in heaven...
> 
> Would you hold my hand
> if I saw you in heaven?
> Would you help me stand
> if I saw you in heaven?
> I'll find my way through night and day
> 'Cause I know I just can't stay here in heaven...
> 
> Time can bring you down, time can bend your knees
> Time can break your heart, have you begging please...
> 
> Beyond the door there's peace I'm sure
> And I know there'll be no more tears in heaven...
> 
> Would you know my name
> if I saw you in heaven?
> Would you feel the same
> if I saw you in heaven?
> I must be strong and carry on
> 'Cause I know I don't belong here in heaven...
> 
> Rest in peace, dad.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Billy Thorpe...*

ARTIST: Billy Thorpe
TITLE: Children of the Sun
Lyrics and Chords


People of the earth can you hear me
Came a voice from the sky on that magical night
And in the colors of a thousand sunsets
They traveled to the world on a silvery light

/ E G D A / :

The people of the earth stood waiting
Watching as the ships came one by one
Setting fire to the sky as they landed
Carrying to the world children of the sun, children of the sun

All at once came a sound from the inside
Then a beam made of light hit the ground
Everyone felt the sound of their heartbeat
Every man, every woman, every child

They passed the limits of imagination
Through the door to the world of another time
And on the journey of a thousand lifetimes
With the children of the sun, they started their climb

Children of the sun, children of the sun

No more gravity, nothing holding them down
Floating endlessly, as their ship leaves the ground
Through the walls of time, at the speed of light
Fly the crystal ships on their celestial flight, on their celestial flight

/ E - - - G - - - / :

Children of the sun, children of the sun...


----------



## FromTexas

Standing on the corner,
Suitcase in my hand
Jack is in his corset, and jane is her vest,
And me I’m in a rock’n’roll band hah!
Ridin’ in a stutz bear cat, jim
You know, those were different times!
Oh, all the poets they studied rules of verse
And those ladies, they rolled their eyes

Sweet jane! whoa! sweet jane, oh-oh-a! sweet jane!

I’ll tell you something
Jack, he is a banker
And jane, she is a clerk
Both of them save their monies, ha
And when, when they come home from work
Oh, sittin’ down by the fire, oh!
The radio does play
The classical music there, jim
The march of the wooden soldiers
All you protest kids
You can hear jack say, get ready, ah

Sweet jane! come on baby! sweet jane! oh-oh-a! sweet jane!

Some people, they like to go out dancing
And other peoples, they have to work, just watch me now!
And there’s even some evil mothers
Well they’re gonna tell you that everything is just dirt
Y’know that, women, never really faint
And that villains always blink their eyes, woo!
And that, y’know, children are the only ones who blush!
And that, life is just to die!
And, everyone who ever had a heart
They wouldn’t turn around and break it
And anyone who ever played a part
Oh wouldn’t turn around and hate it!

Sweet jane! whoa-oh-oh! sweet jane! sweet jane!

Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when he smiles
Heavenly wine and roses
Seems to whisper to her when she smiles
La lala lala la, la lala lala la


----------



## FromTexas

Well my name's John Lee Pettimore 
Same as my daddy and his daddy before 
You hardly ever saw Grandaddy down here 
He only came to town about twice a year 
He'd buy a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line 
Everybody knew that he made moonshine 
Now the revenue man wanted Grandaddy bad 
He headed up the holler with everything he had 
It's before my time but I've been told 
He never came back from Copperhead Road 
Now Daddy ran the whiskey in a big block Dodge 
Bought it at an auction at the Mason's Lodge 
Johnson County Sheriff painted on the side 
Just shot a coat of primer then he looked inside 
Well him and my uncle tore that engine down 
I still remember that rumblin' sound 
Well the sheriff came around in the middle of the night 
Heard mama cryin', knew something wasn't right 
He was headed down to Knoxville with the weekly load 
You could smell the whiskey burnin' down Copperhead Road 

I volunteered for the Army on my birthday 
They draft the white trash first,'round here anyway 
I done two tours of duty in Vietnam 
And I came home with a brand new plan 
I take the seed from Colombia and Mexico 
I plant it up the holler down Copperhead Road 
Well the D.E.A.'s got a chopper in the air 
I wake up screaming like I'm back over there 
I learned a thing or two from ol' Charlie don't you know 
You better stay away from Copperhead Road 

Copperhead Road 
Copperhead Road 
Copperhead Road


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> I LOVE Steve Earle.



I just put him on MP3 player.    I swear I could do this for years and still realize musicians I forgot about and haven't put on it yet...


----------



## jazz lady

*Nothing like having *slightly* intoxicated friends sing this to you...*



Hey where did we go 
Days when the rains came 
Down in the hollow 
Playin' a new game 
Laughing and a running hey, hey 
Skipping and a jumping 
In the misty morning fog with 
Our hearts a thumpin' and you 
My brown eyed girl 
You my brown eyed girl 

Whatever happened 
To Tuesday and so slow 
Going down the old mind 
With a transistor radio 
Standing in the sunlight laughing 
Hiding behind a rainbow's wall 
Slipping and sliding 
All along the water fall, with you 
My brown eyed girl 
You my brown eyed girl 

Do you remember when we used to sing 
Shalalalalalaladeeda 
Shalalalalalaladeeda 
Laadeeda 
Shalalalalalaladeeda 

So I had to find my way 
Now that I'm on my own 
Saw you the other day 
And my how you have grown 
Cast my memory back there lord hey 
Now I'm overcome thinking about 
Making love in the green grass 
Behind the stadium with you 
My brown eyed girl 
You my brown eyed girl 

Shalalalalalaladeeda 
Ladeeda 
Shalalalalalaladeeda 
My brown eyed girl 
Shalalalalalaladeeda 
Yeah yeah yeah yeah 
Shalalalalalaladeeda 
Shalalalalalaladeeda 
Laadeeda 
Shalalalalalaladeeda 
You're my brown eyed girl


----------



## jazz lady

*and then a little Slow-hand...*

Bell bottom blues you made me cry 
And I don’t want to lose this feeling 
And if I could choose a place to die 
Oh, it would be in your arms 

Do you wanna see me crawl 
Across the floor to you? 
[Do you wanna?] 
And do you wanna hear me 
Beg you to take me back? 
[Do you wanna?] 
I’m beggin’ baby, cause 
I don’t want to fade away 
Give me one more day, please 
I don’t want to fade away 
In your arms I wanna stay 

It’s all wrong but it’s all right 
The way that you do me, baby 
'Cause Once I was strong, but I lost the fight 
Oh, and you won’t find a better loser 

Do you wanna see me crawl 
Across the floor to you? 
[Do you wanna?] 
And do you wanna hear me 
Beg you to take me back? 
[Do you wanna?] 
I’m beggin’ baby, cause 
I don’t want to fade away 
Give me one more day, please 
I don’t want to fade away 
In your arms I wanna stay 

Bell bottom blues, don’t you say goodbye 
Sure we’re gonna meet again 
And if we, when you don't 
Don’t you be surprised 
If you find me with another lover 

Do you wanna see me crawl 
Across the floor to you? 
[Do you wanna?] 
And do you wanna hear me 
Beg you to take me back? 
[Do you wanna?] 
I’m beggin’ baby, cause 
I don’t want to fade away 
Give me one more day, please 
I don’t want to fade away 
In your arms I wanna stay 

I don't want to fade away 
Won’t you, won’t you 
Give me one more day please 
I don't want to fade away


----------



## Agee

*One for K-willa*

Just because 

Hey little girl is your daddy home
Did he go away and leave you all alone
I got a bad desire
I’m on fire

Tell me now baby is he good to you
Can he do to you the things that I do
I can take you higher
I’m on fire

Sometimes it’s like someone took a knife baby
Edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
Through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
And a freight train running through the
Middle of my head
Only you can cool my desire
I’m on fire


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah, the thought of Green Stamps reminded me of this song...*

Thrill me with your Green Stamps.
I love your little Green Stamps.
I took collecting Green Stamps.
I love the way they look.
Oh how I love to pick them.
I pick them up, and lick them.
I lick them, then I stick them
In my brown Green Stamp book.

All day and night I'm dreaming.
I'm dreaming of redeeming
My Green Stamps for a toaster,
So gleaming and deluxe.
Oh how it will thrill me,
And please me and fulfill me,
To know my toaster only cost me
Fourteen hundred bucks.

I drive up to the market.
I stop my car and park it.
I buy a lot of strange things
Of which I've never heard.
I buy, though it's not urgent,
Two truckloads of detergent,
Three hundred pounds of bird seed,
Though I don't have a bird.

Some extract of vanilla,
Enough to feed Godzilla.
Then I'll trade all my Green Stamps
For something I can drive.
A car is what I hope for,
What I bought all that soap for.
They promise me the first Studebaker
Made in 1965.


----------



## morganj614

*on the radio right now LOL*

 if only....  

Hi - Hi! We're your Weather Girls - Ah-huh -
And have we got news for you - You better listen!
Get ready, all you lonely girls
and leave those umbrellas at home. - Alright! -

Humidity is rising - Barometer's getting low
According to all sources, the street's the place to go
Cause tonight for the first time
Just about half-past ten
For the first time in history
It's gonna start raining men.

It's Raining Men! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Men! Amen!
I'm gonna go out to run and let myself get
Absolutely soaking wet!
It's Raining Men! Hallelujah!
It's Raining Men! Every Specimen!
Tall, blonde, dark and lean
Rough and tough and strong and mean

God bless Mother Nature, she's a single woman too
She took off to heaven and she did what she had to do
She taught every angel to rearrange the sky
So that each and every woman could find her perfect guy
It's Raining Men! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Men! Amen!
It's Raining Men! Hallelujah!
It's Raining Men! Ame---------nnnn!

I feel stormy weather / Moving in about to begin
Hear the thunder / Don't you lose your head
Rip off the roof and stay in bed

God bless Mother Nature, she's a single woman too
She took off to heaven and she did what she had to do
She taught every angel to rearrange the sky
So that each and every woman could find her perfect guy
It's Raining Men! Yeah!

Humidity is rising - Barometer's getting low
According to all sources, the street's the place to go
Cause tonight for the first time
Just about half-past ten
For the first time in history
It's gonna start raining men.

It's Raining Men! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Men! Amen!
It's Raining Men! Hallelujah! - It's Raining Men!


----------



## jazz lady

*My stepsister told me this song kind of reminded her of me...*

He wondered how she'd take it when he said goodbye.
Thought she might do some cryin': lose some sleep at night.
But he had no idea, when he hit the road,
That without him in her life, she'd let herself go.

Let herself go on a singles cruise,
To Vegas once, then to Honolulu.
Let herself go to New York City:
A week at the Spa; came back knocked-out pretty.
When he said he didn't love her no more,
She let herself go.

Instrumental break.

She poured her heart an' soul into their three-bedroom ranch.
Spent her days raisin' babies, ironin' his pants.
Came home one day from the grocery store and found his note,
And without him there to stop her, she let herself go.

Let herself go on her first blind-date:
Had the time of her life with some friends at the lake.
Let herself go, buy a brand new car,
Drove down to the beach he always said was too far.
Sand sure felt good between her toes:

She let herself go on a singles cruise,
To Vegas once, then to Honolulu.
Let herself go to New York City:
A week at the Spa; came back knocked-out pretty.
When he said he didn't love her no more,
She let herself go.

To Vegas once: Honolulu, New York City.
Came back knocked-out pretty.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Jazz, It does suit you!



  My cousin lives in Vegas.  I think I need to go visit her.


----------



## jazz lady

turn around
Every now and then I get a little bit lonely and you're never coming round.
turn around
Every now and then I get a little bit tired of listening to the sound of my tears.
turn around
Every now and then I get a little bit nervous that the best of all the years have gone by.
turn around
Every now and then I get a little bit terrified and then I see the look in your eyes.
turn around, bright eyes
Every now and then I fall apart.
turn around, bright eyes
Every now and then I fall apart. 

turn around
Every now and then I get a little bit restless and I dream of something wild.
turn around
Every now and then I get a little bit helpless and I'm lying like a child in your arms.
turn around
Every now and then I get a little bit angry and I know I've got to get out and cry.
turn around
Every now and then I get a little bit terrified but then I see the look in your eyes.
turn around, bright eyes
Every now and then I fall apart.
turn around, bright eyes
Every now and then I fall apart. 

And I need you now tonight and I need you more than ever
and if you only hold me tight we'll be holding on forever.
And we'll only be making it right 'cause we'll never be wrong.
Together we can take it to the end of the line.
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time.
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark.
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks.
I really need you tonight, forever's gonna start tonight,
forever's gonna start tonight. 

Once upon a time I was falling in love but now I'm only falling apart.
There's nothing I can do, a total eclipse of the heart.
Once upon a time there was light in my life but now there's only love in the dark.
Nothing I can say, a total eclipse of the heart. 

turn around, bright eyes
turn around, bright eyes 

turn around
Every now and then I know you'll never be the boy you always wanted to be.
turn around
But every now and then I know you'll always be the only boy who wanted me the way that I am.
turn around
Every now and then I know there's no one in the universe as magical and wondrous as you.
turn around
Every now and then I know there's nothing any better, there's nothing that I just wouldn't do.
turn around, bright eyes
Every now and then I fall apart.
turn around, bright eyes
Every now and then I fall apart. 

And I need you now tonight and I need you more than ever
and if you only hold me tight we'll be holding on forever.
And we'll only be making it right 'cause we'll never be wrong.
Together we can take it to the end of the line.
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time.
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark.
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks.
I really need you tonight, forever's gonna start tonight,
forever's gonna start tonight. 

Once upon a time I was falling in love but now I'm only falling apart.
There's nothing I can do, a total eclipse of the heart.
Once upon a time there was light in my life but now there's only love in the dark.
Nothing I can say, a total eclipse of the heart. 

A total eclipse of the heart, a total eclipse of the heart.
Turn around, bright eyes,
Turn around, bright eyes, turn around.


----------



## Agee

We can never know about the things to come
But we think about them anyway
And I wonder if I'm really with you now
Or just chasing after some finer day.

Anticipation, anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting

And I tell you how easy it feels to be with you
How right your arms feel around me
But I, I rehearsed those words just late last night
When I was thinking about how right tonight might be.

Anticipation, anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting.

And tomorrow, we might not be together
I'm no prophet, Lord I don't know nature's ways
So I'll try and see into your eyes right now
And stay right here, 'cause these are the good old days
These are the good old days
And stay right here, 'cause these are the good old days
These are the good old days
These are the good old days
These are the good old days
These are the good old days.


----------



## Agee

"Come And Get Your Love"

(As recorded by Redbone)
LOLLY VEGAS

Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love.

Hail (hail) what's the matter with your hair, yeah
Hail (hail) what's the matter with your mind and your sign and a, oh
Hail (hail) nothing the matter with your mind baby, find it, come on and find it
Hail with it baby, 'cause you're fine and you're mine and you
Look so divine

Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love.

Hail (hail) what's the matter with you, feel right, don't you feel right baby
Hail (hail) oh yeah get it from the main vine

All right
I said a find it, find it
Go on and love it
If you like it yeah yeah
Hail (hail) it's your business if you want some take some
Get it together baby

Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love now.

Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love now.


----------



## Agee

"Dancing In The Moonlight"

(As recorded by King Harvest)
SHERMAN KELLY

We get it on most every night
And when that moon gets big and bright
It's supernatural delight
Everybody's dancin' in the moonlight.

Dancin' in the moonlight
Everybody's feelin' warm and right
It's such a fine 'n' natch-ral sight
Everybody's dancin' in the moonlight.

Everybody here is outa site
They don't bark and they don't bite
They keep things loose, they keep things light
Everybody's dancin' in the moonlight.

Dancin' in the moonlight
Everybody's feelin' warm and right
It's such a fine 'n' natch-ral sight
Everybody's dancin' in the moonlight.

We like our fun, we never fight
You can't dance 'n' stay uptight
They keep things loose, they keep things light
Everybody's dancin' in the moonlight.

Dancin' in the moonlight
Everybody's feelin' warm and right
It's such a fine 'n' natch-ral sight
Everybody's dancin' in the moonlight.

Dancin' in the moonlight
Everybody's feelin' warm and right
It's such a fine 'n' natch-ral sight
Everybody's dancin' in the moonlight.


----------



## Agee

"The Family Of Man"

(As recorded by Three Dog Night)
PAUL WILLIAMS
JACK CONRAD

This tired city was somebody's dream
A billboard horizon as black as it seemed
A four-level highway across the land
We're building a home for the family of man.

Prices are rising, the devil's to pay
Moving the mountain that got in the way
Prayer books and meetings to find a plan
Deciding the fate of the family of man.

So hard, whatever are we coming to
Yes it's so hard
With so little time
And so much to do.

Memories replacing the loves that we've lost
Burning our bridges as soon as they're crossed
Factories built where the rivers ran
Time's running out for the family of man.

Doo doo doo, doo doo doo
Doo doo doo, doo doo doo doo.

So hard.

So hard
So hard
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man
So hard, family of man.


----------



## Agee

*K...*

   So true...

"Fifty Ways To Leave Your Lover"

(As recorded by Paul Simon)
PAUL SIMON

"The problem is all inside your head," she said to me
"The answer is easy if you take it logic'lly
I'd like to help you in your struggle to be free
There must be, fifty ways to leave your lover."

She said, "It's really not my habit to intrude
Furthermore I hope my meaning won't be lost or misconstrued
But I'll repeat myself, at the risk of being crude
There must be, fifty ways to leave your lover"
Fifty ways to leave your lover.

You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free.

Oo slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
You just listen to me
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free.

She said, "It grieves me now to see you in such pain
I wish there was something I could do to make you smile again"
I said, "I appreciate that, and would you please explain about the fifty ways?"
She said, "Why don't we both just sleep on it tonight?
And I believe in the morning you'll begin to see the light"
And then she kissed me, and I realized whe probably was right
There must be, fifty ways to leave your lover
Fifty ways to leave your lover.

You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Oh you hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free.

Slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to coy, Roy
You just listen to me
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free.


----------



## RoseRed

Where is the love
You said you'd give to me
soon as you were free
will it ever be
Where is the love?

You told me that you didn't love him,
and you were gonna say goodbye
but if you really didn't mean it,
why did you have to lie?

Where is the love,
you said was mine all mine, till the end of time
was it just a lie
where is the love

If you had had a sudden change of heart
I wish that you would tell me so
don't leave me hangin on the promises
you've got to let me know

Oh how I wish I never met you
I guess it must have been my fate
to fall in love with someone else's love
all I can do is wait
(that's all I can do)
yeah yeah yeah

Where is the love (vamp until end)


----------



## Agee

"Get Ready"

(As recorded by Rare Earth)
W. ROBINSON

I never met a girl that makes me feel the way that you do
(You're all right)
Whenever I'm asked who makes my dreams real I say that you do
(You're out of sight)
So fee fi fo fum
Look out baby 'cause here I come.

And I'm bringing you a love that's true
So get ready, get ready
I'm gonna try to make you love me too
So get ready, get ready
Get ready 'cause here I come.

If you want to play hide an' seek with love let me remind you
(It's all right)
The lovin' you're gonna miss in the time it takes to find you
(It's out of sight)
So fiddley dee fiddley dum
Look out baby 'cause here I come.

And I'm bringing you a love that's true
So get ready, get ready
I'm gonna try to make you love me too
So get ready, get ready
Get ready 'cause here I come.

All my friends want her too, I'll withstand it
(Be all right)
I hope I get to you before they do the way I planned it
(Be out of sight)
So twiddley dee twiddley dum
Look out baby 'cause here I come.

And I'm bringing you a love that's true
So get ready, get ready
I'm gonna try to make you love me too
So get ready, get ready
Get ready 'cause here I come.


----------



## Agee

"Gimme Some Loving"

(As recorded by Traffic)
STEVE WINWOOD
MUFF WINWOOD
SPENCER DAVIS

Well my temperature's rising and my feet left the floor
Crazy people knockin' cause they're wanting some more
Let me in baby, I don't know what you've got
But you'd better take it easy, 'cause this place is so hot, and I'm

So glad we made it, so glad we made it, you got to
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin' every day, hey

Well I feel so good, everything is gettin' hot
You'd better take some time off 'cause the place is on fire
Better start baby 'cause I've so much to do
We made it baby and it happened to you, and I'm

So glad we made it, so glad we made it, you got to
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin' every day, yeah, hey

Well I feel so good, everything is gettin' hot
You'd better take some time off 'cause the place is on fire
It's been a hard day and nothing went too good
I'm gonna relax now, I think everybody should, and I'm

So glad we made it, so glad we made it, you got to
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin' every day


----------



## Agee

"I Just Can't Help Believing"

(As recorded by B.J. Thomas)
CYNTHIA WEIL
BARRY MANN

I just can't help believing when she smiles up soft and gentle
With a trace of misty morning and a promise of tomorrow in her eyes
And I just can't help believing when she's lying close beside me
And my heart beats with the rhythm of her sighs.

This time the girl is gonna stay
This time the girl is gonna stay
For more than just a day.

I just can't help believing when she slips her hand in my hand
And it feels so small and helpless that my fingers fold around it like a glove
And I just can't help believing when she's whispering her magic
And her tears are shining honey sweet with love.

This time the girl is gonna stay
This time the girl is gonna stay
For more than just a day.

For more than just a day
(I just can't help believing)
(I just can't help believing)
(I just can't help believing).


----------



## Agee

"Me And Mrs. Jones"

(As recorded by Billy Paul)
KENNY GAMBLE
LEON HUFF
C. GILBERT

Me and Mrs. Jones
We got a thing going on
We both know that it's wrong, but it's much too strong
To let it grow now

We meet every day at the same cafe, six-thirty
I know, I know she'll be there
Holding hands, making all kinds of plans
While the jukebox plays our favorite song

Me and Mrs.
Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones
We got a thing going on
We both know that it's wrong, but it's much too strong
To let it grow now

We gotta be extra careful
That we don't build our hopes up too high
'Cause she's got her own obligations
And so, and so, do I

Me and Mrs.
Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones
We've got a thing going on
We both know that it's wrong, but it's much too strong
To let it grow now

Well it's time for us to be leaving
It hurts so much, it hurts so much inside
Now she'll go her way and I'll go mine
Tomorrow we'll meet the same place, the same time

Me and Mrs.
Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones
Got a thing going on

We gotta be extra careful
We can't afford to build, our hopes up too high
I wanna meet and talk with you
At the same place, the same cafe, the same time
And we're gonna hold hands like we used to
We're gonna talk it over, talk it over
We know, they know, and you know and I know that it was wrong
But I think it's strong
We gotta let 'em know now
That we gotta thing goin' on, a thing goin' on


----------



## Agee

"Montego Bay"

(As recorded by Bobby Bloom)
JEFF BARRY
BOBBY BLOOM

Vernon'll meet me when the Boac lands
Keys to the M.G. will be in his hands
Adjust to the driving 'n' I'm on my way
It's all on the right side in Montego Bay
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh come sing me La
Come sing me Montego Bay
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh.

'N' Gillian'll meet me like a brother would
I think I remember but it's twice as good
Like how cool the rum is from his silver tray
I thirst to be thirsty in Montego Bay
Sing out: oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
Come sing me La
Come sing me Montego Bay
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh.

I'll lay on a lilo till I'm lobster red
I still feel the motion here at home in bed
I tell you it's hard for me to stay away
You ain't bee till you been high in Montego Bay
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
Come sing me La
Come sing me Montego Bay
Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh.


----------



## Agee

"Peaceful Easy Feeling"

(As recorded by the Eagles)
JACK TEMPCHIN

I like the way your sparklin' earrings lay
Against your skin so brown
And I wanna sleep with you in the desert tonight
With a billion stars all around

'Cause I got a peaceful easy feelin'
And I know you won't let me down
'Cause I'm already standin' on the ground.

And I found out a long time ago
What a woman can do to your soul
Aw, but she can't take you any way
You don't already know how to go

And I got a peaceful easy feeling
And I know you won't let me down
'Cause I'm already standin' on the ground.

I get this feelin' I may know you
As a lover and a friend
But this voice keeps whispering in my other ear
Tells me "I may never see you again"

'Cause I get a peaceful easy feelin'
And I know you won't let me down
'Cause I'm already standin'
I'm already standin'
Yes I'm already standin'
On the ground
Woa oh

Ooh, ooh, ooh
Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh.


----------



## Agee

I remember when Mary Lou said she wanted to walk me home from school
Well I said yes I do
She said I don't have to go right home
And I would kinda like to be alone some if you would
I said me too
And so we took a stroll and wound up down by the swimming hole
And she said do what you want to do
Got silly and found a frog in the water by the hollow log
And I shook it at her and I said this frog's for you, she said

I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I wanna be loved by you
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I wanna be loved by you

Well I took out that girl from time to time, I called her up when I got a dime
I said hello baby, she said ain't you cool
Said do you remember when, and would you like to get together again
She said I'll see you after school
I was so shy and so for awhile most of my love was touch and smile
So she said come on over here, I was nervous I guess
Still looking for something to slip down her dress
And she said let's make it perfectly clear

I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I wanna be loved by you
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I wanna be loved by you


----------



## Agee

"Snowbird"

Beneath this snowy mantle cold and clean
The unborn grass lies waiting for it's coat to turn to green
The snowbird sings the song he always sings
And speaks to me of flowers that will bloom again in spring

When I was young my heart was young then too
Anything that it would tell me that's the thing that I would do
But now I feel such emptiness within
For the thing that I want most in life's the thing that I can't win

Spread your tiny wings and fly away
And take the snow back with you where it came from on that day
The one I love forever is untrue
And if I could you know that I would fly away with you

The breeze along the river seems to say
That he'll only break my heart again should I decide to stay
So little snowbird take me with you when you go
To that land of gentle breezes where the peaceful waters flow

Spread your tiny wings and fly away
And take the snow back with you where it came from on that day
The one I love forever is untrue
And if I could you know that I would fly away with you
Yeah if I could you know that I would fly away with you.


----------



## Agee

"Something's Burning"


You lie in gentle sleep beside me
I hear your warm and rhythmic breathing
I take your hand and hold it tightly
Can you not hear our young hearts beating?
I kiss the sleep from your eyes
Your smile is sweeter than the morning
And here it comes
Can't you feel it baby
Can't you feel it here it comes
Feel it, feel it, fire, oh fire, girl

Something's burnin'
something's burnin'
Something's burnin'
Something's burinin' I think it's love
I believe it's love

And now the sun is burning brightly
We lie in love so close together
I get the feeling deep inside me
My love for you will burn forever
I cup my hands to touch your face
And once again I feel your fire
And here it comes
Can't you feel it baby
Can't you feel it here it comes
Feel it, feel it, fire, oh fire, girl

Something's burnin'
something's burnin'
Something's burnin'
Something's burnin', I think it's love

I believe it's love, I believe it's love
I believe it's love, I believe it's love
Can't you feel it the fire keeps burnin'
Can't you feel it the fire keeps burnin'
Can't you feel it the fire keeps burnin' love.


----------



## kwillia

Ooh-oo child 
Things are gonna get easier 
Ooh-oo child 
Things'll get brighter 
Ooh-oo child 
Things are gonna get easier 
Ooh-oo child 
Things'll get brighter 

Some day, yeah 
We'll get it together and we'll get it all done 
Some day 
When your head is much lighter 
Some day, yeah 
We'll walk in the rays of a beautiful sun 
Some day 
When the world is much brighter 

Ooh-oo child 
Things are gonna be easier 
Ooh-oo child 
Things'll get be brighter 
Ooh-oo child 
Things are gonna be easier 
Ooh-oo child 
Things'll get be brighter 

Some day, yeah 
We'll get it together and we'll get it all done 
Some day 
When your head is much lighter 
Some day, yeah 
We'll walk in the rays of a beautiful sun 
Some day 
When the world is much brighter 

Some day, yeah 
We'll get it together and we'll get it all done 
Some day 
When your head is much lighter 
Some day, yeah 
We'll walk in the rays of a beautiful sun 
Some day 
When the world is much brighter 

Ooh-oo child 
Things are gonna get easier 
Ooh-oo child 
Things'll get brighter 
Ooh-oo child 
Things are gonna get easier 
Ooh-oo child 
Things'll get brighter 
Right now, right now


----------



## morganj614

Great song for a chilly evening. I feel beachy already    




			
				Airgasm said:
			
		

> "Montego Bay"
> 
> (As recorded by Bobby Bloom)
> JEFF BARRY
> BOBBY BLOOM
> 
> Vernon'll meet me when the Boac lands
> Keys to the M.G. will be in his hands
> Adjust to the driving 'n' I'm on my way
> It's all on the right side in Montego Bay
> Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
> Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh come sing me La
> Come sing me Montego Bay
> Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh.
> 
> 'N' Gillian'll meet me like a brother would
> I think I remember but it's twice as good
> Like how cool the rum is from his silver tray
> I thirst to be thirsty in Montego Bay
> Sing out: oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
> Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
> Come sing me La
> Come sing me Montego Bay
> Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh.
> 
> .


----------



## Agee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Great song for a chilly evening. I feel beachy already


Ditto! Especially, since I got a little taste of honey


----------



## morganj614

*A Taste of Honey*

Here it is...

A taste of honey... tasting much sweeter than wine.

I dream of your first kiss, and then,
I feel upon my lips again,
A taste of honey... tasting much sweeter than wine.

I will return, yes I will return,
I'll come back for the honey and you.

Yours was the kiss that awoke my heart,
There lingers still, 'though we're far apart,
That taste of honey... tasting much sweeter than wine.

I will return, yes I will return,
I'll come back (he'll come back) for the honey (for the honey)
and you.


----------



## morganj614

_Can this feeling that we have together
Oooh, suddenly exist between
Did this meeting of our minds together
Oooh, happen just today, some way

I’d like to know
Can you tell me; please don’t tell me
It really doesn’t matter anyhow
It’s just that the thought of us so happy
Appears in my mind, as a beautifully mysterious thing

Was your image in my mind so deeply
Oooh, other faces fade away
Blocking memories of unhappy hours
Oooh, leavin’ just a burnin’ love

I’d like to know
Can you tell me; please don’t tell me
It really doesn’t matter anyhow
It’s just that the thought of us so happy
Appears in my mind, as a beautifully mysterious thing
Yes it does now baby

Can this lovin’ we have found within us
Oooh, suddenly exist between
Did we somehow try to make it happen
Oooh, was it just a natural thing

I’d like to know
Can you tell me -- please don’t tell me
It really doesn’t matter anyhow
It’s just that the thought of us so happy
Appears in my mind, as a beautifully mysterious thing
Yes it does now baby
Questions 67 and 68_


----------



## morganj614

*Chicago kind of day*

*I don’t want you to misunderstand me
I just wanna say what’s on my mind
No need to hit me with an attitude
Because I haven’t got the time

I want you to know one thing’s for certain
I surely love your company
And I won’t take no if that’s your answer
At least that’s my philosophy

Chorus:
Stay the night
There’s room enough here for two
Stay the night
I’d like to spend it with you
Stay the night
Why don’t we call it a day
No one can stop us, nothing is in the way

Have some friendly conversation
And if you still don’t have a clue
Unless there’s something else you’ve got in mind
We’ve got better things to do

Chorus

Just to have you near me
Here by my side
Just to have you near me
And when I get next to your body
Just to have you near me
I wanna tell you something, make it perfectly clear
We’re gonna have a very good time*
Chorus


----------



## mAlice

*More Than This*

I could feel at the time
There was no way of knowing
Fallen leaves in the night
Who can say where they're blowing
As free as the wind
And hopefully learning
Why the sea on the tide
Has no way of turning

More than this - there is nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - there is nothing

It was fun for a while
There was no way of knowing
Like dream in the night
Who can say where we're going
No care in the world
Maybe I'm learning
Why the sea on the tide
Has no way of turning

More than this - you know there's nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - you know there's nothing

More than this - you know there's nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - there's nothing

ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh


----------



## gumby

*Golden Years*

Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop

Don’t let me hear you say life’s taking you nowhere, angel
Come get up my baby
Look at that sky, life’s begun
Nights are warm and the days are young
Come get up my baby

There’s my baby, lost that’s all
Once I’m begging you save her little soul
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Last night they loved you, opening doors and pulling some strings, angel
Come get up my baby
In walked luck and you looked in time
Never look back, walk tall, act fine
Come get up my baby

I’ll stick with you baby for a thousand years
Nothing’s gonna touch you in these golden years, gold
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Some of these days, and it won’t be long
Gonna drive back down where you once belonged
In the back of a dream car twenty foot long
Don’t cry my sweet, don’t break my heart
Doing all right, but you gotta get smart
Wish upon, wish upon, day upon day, I believe oh lord
I believe all the way
Come get up my baby
Run for the shadows, run for the shadows, run for the shadows in these golden years

There’s my baby, lost that’s all
Once I’m begging you save her little soul
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Don’t let me hear you say life’s taking you nowhere, angel
Come get up my baby
Run for the shadows, run for the shadows
Run for the shadows in these golden years

I’ll stick with you baby for a thousand years
Nothing’s gonna touch you in these golden years, gold
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop


----------



## RoseRed

*Repeat...*

All my friends know the low rider
The low rider is a little higher
Low rider drives a little slower
Low rider is a real goer
Low rider knows every street yeah!
Low rider is the one to meet yeah!
Low rider don't use no gas now
Low rider don't drive to fast
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip and see
Take a little trip
Take a little trip
Take a little trip with me


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Chicago kind of day*



Yes, it is.  

I do believe in you
And I know you believe in me
Oh yeah
Oh yeah
And now we realize
Love's not all that it's supposed to be
Oh yeah
Oh yeah 

And knowing that you would have wanted it this way
I do believe I'm feelin' stronger every day 

I know we really tried
Together we had love inside
Oh yeah
Oh yeah
So now the time has come
For both of us to live on the run
Oh yeah
Oh yeah 

And knowing that you would have wanted it this way
I do believe I'm feelin' stronger every day
Yeah, yeah, yeah 

After what you've meant to me
Ooh baby now
I can make it easily
Yeah, yeah, yeah
I know that we both agree
Best thing to happen to you
The best thing that happened to me
Yeah, yeah, yeah 

Feelin' stronger every day
Feelin' stronger every day
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin' stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feelin stronger every day
(You know I'm alright now)
Feeling stronger every day


----------



## jazz lady

The light from the window is fading 
You turn on the night 
The sound from the avenue's calling you 
Open your eyes 

And when you find 
You're spending your time 
Wanting for words 
But never speak 
You tell yourself 
That the things you need come slow 
But inside you just don't know 

My, my, my 
Let your bright light shine 
Let your words live on 
Far beyond this life 
Beyond this life 

Hold on to anything 
Everything's over and done 
Has the fear taken over you 
Tell me 
Is that what you want 
To make up your life 

Time after time 
You're falling behind 
Hold on to me 
Never leave 
Forever be what you mean to me right now 
Don't you feel better now


----------



## morganj614

*How about some Phil Collins?*

How can I just let you walk away, just let you leave without a trace
When I stand here taking every breath with you, ooh
You're the only one who really knew me at all

How can you just walk away from me,
when all I can do is watch you leave
Cos we've shared the laughter and the pain and even shared the tears
You're the only one who really knew me at all

So take a look at me now, oh there's just an empty space
And there's nothing left here to remind me,
just the memory of your face
Ooh take a look at me now, well there's just an empty space
And you coming back to me is against all odds and that's what I've got to face

I wish I could just make you turn around,
turn around and see me cry
There's so much I need to say to you,
so many reasons why
You're the only one who really knew me at all

So take a look at me now, well there's just an empty space
And there's nothing left here to remind me, just the memory of your face
Now take a look at me now, cos there's just an empty space

But to wait for you, is all I can do and that's what I've got to face
Take a good look at me now, cos I'll still be standing here
And you coming back to me is against all odds 
It's the chance I've gotta take

Take a look at me now


----------



## morganj614

Well, there was no reason to believe she'd always be there
But if you don't put faith in what you believe in
It's getting you nowhere
Cos it hurts, you never let go
Don't look down, just look up
Cos she's always there to behind you, just to remind you

Two hearts, believing in just one mind
You know we're two hearts believing in just one mind

Cos there's no easy way to, to understand it
There's so much of my life in her, and it's like I'm blinded
And it teaches you to never let go
There's so much love you'll never know
She can reach you no matter how far
Wherever you are

Two hearts, believing in just one mind
Beating together till the end of time
You know we're two hearts believing in just one mind
Together forever till the end of time

She knows (she knows)
There'll always be a special place in my heart for her
She knows, she knows, she knows
Yeah, she knows (she knows)
No matter how far apart we are
She knows, I'm always right there beside her

We're two hearts...


----------



## morganj614

Ziggy played guitar, jamming good with Wierd and Gilly, 
The Spiders from Mars. 
He played it left hand, but made it too far, 
Became the special man, then we were Ziggy's Band.

Ziggy really sang, screwed up eyes and screwed down hairdo
Like some cat from Japan, he could lick 'em by smiling 
He could leave 'me to hang
Came on so loaded man, well hung and snow white tan.

So where were the spiders while the fly tried to break our balls
Just the beer light to guide us,
So we #####ed about his fans and should we crush his sweet hands ?

Ziggy played for time, jiving us that we were Voodoo
The kids was just crass, he was the naz
With God given ass
He took it all too far but boy could he play guitar.

Making love with his ego Ziggy sucked up into his mind
Like a leper messiah
When the kids had killed the rnan I had to break up the band


----------



## jazz lady

Don't you wanna go for a ride
Just keep your hands inside
And make the most out of life
Now don't you take it for granted

Life is like a mean machine
It made a mess outta me
It left me caught between
Like an angry dream I was stranded

And I'm steady but I'm starting to shake
And I don't know how much more I can take

This is it now
Everybody get down
This is all I can take
This is how a heart breaks
You take a hit now you feel it break down
Make you stay wide awake
This is how a heart breaks

Don't you wanna go for a ride
Down to the other side
Feels so good you could cry
Now won't you do what I told you
I remember when you used to be shy
Yeah, once we were so fine
You and I why you gotta make it so hard on me

And I'm sorry but it's not a mistake
And I'm running but you're getting away

You're not the best thing that I knew
Never was never cared too much
For all this hanging around
It's just the same thing all the time
Never get what I want
Never get too close to the end of the line
You're just the same thing that I knew back before the time
When I was only for you


----------



## jazz lady

Well, I heard some people talkin' just the other day 
And they said you were gonna put me on a shelf 
But let me tell you I got some news for you 
And you'll soon find out it's true 
And then you'll have to eat your lunch all by yourself 
'Cause I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song, woo, hoo,hoo,woo,hoo,hoo 

The letter that you wrote me made me stop and wonder why 
But I guess you felt like you had to set things right 
Just remember this, my girl, when you look up in the sky 
You can see the stars and still not see the light (that's right) 

And I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song, woo, hoo,hoo,woo, hoo,hoo 

Well I know it wasn't you who held me down 
Heaven knows it wasn't you who set me free 
So often times it happens that we live our lives in chains 
And we never even know we have the key 

But me, I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song 
'Cause I'm already gone 
Yes, I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song 
'Cause I'm already gone 
Yes, I'm already gone 
Already gone 
All right, nighty-night


----------



## jazz lady

Somewhere there's music
How faint the tune
Somewhere there's heaven
How high the moon
There is no moon above
When love is far away too
Till it comes true
That you love me as I love you

Somewhere there's music
How near, how far
Somewhere there's heaven
It's where you are
The darkest night would shine
If you would come to me soon
Until you will, how still my heart
How high the moon

Somewhere there's music
How faint the tune
Somewhere there's heaven
How high the moon
The darkest night would shine
If you would come to me soon
Until you will, how still my heart
How high the moon


----------



## jazz lady

You go to my head
You go to my head,
And you linger like a haunting refrain
And I find you spinning round in my brain
Like the bubbles in a glass of champagne.

You go to my head
Like a sip of sparkling burgundy brew
And I find the very mention of you
Like the kicker in a julep or two.

The thrill of the thought
That you might give a thought
To my plea casts a spell over me
Still I say to myself: get a hold of yourself
Can't you see that it can never be?

You go to my head
With smile that makes my temperature rise
Like a summer with a thousand Julys
You intoxicate my soul with your eyes
Tho I'm certain that this heart of mine
Hasn't a ghost of a chance in this crazy romance,
You go to my head.


----------



## mAlice

So this is love, Mmmmmm
So this is love
So this is what makes life divine
I'm all aglow, Mmmmmm
And now I know
The key to all heaven is mine
My heart has wings, Mmmmmm
And I can fly
I'll touch ev'ry star in the sky
So this is the miracle that I've been dreaming of
Mmmmmm
Mmmmmm
So this is love


----------



## mAlice

I'm as mild and as meek as a mouse
When I hear a command I obey.
But I know of a spot in my house 
where no one can stand in my way.
In my own little corner in my own little chair
I can be whatever I want to be.
On the wings of my fancy I can fly anywhere
and the world will open its arms to me.
I'm a young Egyptian princess or a milkmaid
I'm the greatest prima donna in Milan
I'm an heiress who has always had her silk made
By her own flock of silkworms in Japan
I'm a girl men go mad for love's a game I can play with
cool and confident kind of air.
Just as long as I stay in my own little corner
All alone in my own little chair.
I can be whatever I want to be.
I'm a slave from Calcutta I'm a queen in Peru.
I'm a mermaid dancing upon the sea
I'm a huntress on an African safari.. it's a dangerous type of sport and yet it's fun
In the night I sally forth to seek my quarry
And I find I forgot to bring my gun.
I am lost in the jungle all alone and unarmed when I meet a lioness in her lair
Then I'm glad to be back in my own little corner,
All alone in my own little chair.


----------



## mAlice

*Toxic Love* 


Mmm...
Sludge
Mmmmnnnmmm...
Filth! Ehehe...
Mmmslp
Fumes!
Oh! Aghhh!
Cack

Oil and grime
Poison sludge
Diesel clouds and noxious muck
Slime beneath me...mmm
Slime up above
Ooo you'll love my
Ah! Uh! Agh!
Toxic love
Toxic love

I see the world
And all the creatures in it
I suck 'em dry
And spit 'em out like spinach
I feel the power
It's growin' by the minute
And pretty soon you're gonna see me
Wallow in it
I feel good
A special kind of horny
Flowers and trees depress and frankly, bore me
I think I'll spew them all with cyanide saliva
Pour me a puke cocktail
And take me to the driver

Filthy brown acid rain
Pouring down like egg chow mein
All that's foul, all that's stained
Breeding in my toxic rain

And after dinner
I could go for something sweet
REVENGE!
For all those years locked in a tree
I'm gonna crush and grind
All creatures, great and small
And put up parking lots and shiny shopping malls
'Cause greedy human beings
Will always lend a hand
With the destruction of this worthless jungle land
And what a beautiful machine they have provided!
To slice a path of doom!
With my foul breath to guide it

Hit me one time!
Hit me twice!
Oh! Ah!
Oooh!
That's rather nice

Oil and grime
Poison sludge
Diesel clouds and noxious muck
Slime beneath me...mmm
Slime up above
Ooo you'll love my
Ah! Uh! Agh!
Toxic love


----------



## mAlice

Mine, immaculate dream made breath and skin
I've been waiting for you
Signed, with a home tattoo,
Happy birthday to you was created for you

(can't ever keep from falling apart
At the seams
Can't I believe you're taking my heart
To pieces)

Oh, it'll take a little time,
might take a little crime
to come undone now

(PRECHORUS)
We'll try to stay blind
to the hope and fear outside
Hey child, stay wilder than the wind
And blow me in to cry

(CHORUS)
Who do you need, who do you love
When you come undone
(repeat)

(Verse 2)
Words, playing me deja vu
Like a radio tune I swear I've heard before
Chill, is it something real
Or the magic I'm feeding off your fingers

(Can't ever keep from falling apart
At the seams
Can I believe you're taking my heart
To pieces)

Lost, in a snow filled sky, we'll make it alright
To come undone now


----------



## mAlice

It's a scene from the movie.
It's an isle at the store.
The sound of a sword.
It's the view of a canyon. 
It's an orchard peaches.
While you wait for appointments.
Or as you walk through the park.
Your wife in the shower. 
Oh. uh oh. Erection.
You know it's not only love dear. 
That can flip the switch up.
Maybe god ####ed it up.
You know it probably should be. 
Oh uh oh. Erection.
It boiled up like a tower. 
It's the #### of a rifle. 
A monument in the park.
But now the world's gonna know.
A memory in the dark.
You tried to keep it a secret. 
You tried for perfection.
oh uh oh. erection.But then oh uh oh. erection.


----------



## RoseRed

I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I had to put her 
Six feet under 
And I can still hear her complain 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I knew I miss her 
So I had to keep her 
She's buried right in my back yard 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her
She #####ed so much 
She drove me nuts 
And now I'm happier this way 


I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I used to love her, but I had to kill her 
I had to put her 
Six feet under 
And I can still hear her complain 

Chorus


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I used to love her, but I had to kill her
> I used to love her, but I had to kill her
> She #####ed so much
> She drove me nuts
> And now I'm happier this way



Well, THAT'S a bright and cheery song.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> She's happier now...:shrug:



94.7 The Arrow is doing 30 years in 30 days and today is 1988, I heard it on the radio on the way home from dinner.


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I used to love her, but I had to kill her
> I used to love her, but I had to kill her
> I had to put her
> Six feet under
> And I can still hear her complain
> 
> 
> I used to love her, but I had to kill her
> I used to love her, but I had to kill her
> I knew I miss her
> So I had to keep her
> She's buried right in my back yard


I love this song.


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:
			
		

> I love this song.


Glad to put a smile on your mean face!


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Glad to put a smile on your mean face!


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:
			
		

>



Anytime.


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah, a song for fddog...*

I love the way you talk
I likes the way you walk
When ya walk that walk
An talk that talk 
You knocks me out
Right off-a my feet
Bang-bang-bang-bang
Bang-bang-bang-bang
You shot me right down

Bang-bang-bang-bang
Ho-ho-ho-ho
Oh-ho-ho, ho
Ho-ho-ho
I like it like that
Bang-bang-bang-bang
Whoa, yeah

(Instrumental)

Bang-bang
Bang-bang-bang
Bang-bang-bang
Bang-bang

Hit the ground
I hit the ground
Bang-bang

I shook the ground
Hit the ground
Bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang

(Instrumental)

I love, to see my baby walk
I love, to see my baby walk
She walk that walk
Talk that talk
Tell me, do you love me?
Yeah-yeah-yeah

Yeah-yeah.

Walk that walk
Your walk
Talk, your talk
Whoooa-ooooh-ooh-ooh

I like, to see my baby walk
I love, to see my baby walk
Walk her walk
Talk her talk

She wiggle when she walk
You wiggle!
She wiggle, when she walk
Yeah!

(Instrumental)

Look-a-here, now

Boom-boom
I hit the ground
I hit the ground

Bang-bang, bang-bang
Bang-bang, bang-bang
Bang-bang, bang-bang

I hit the ground
I hit the ground
I shook, I shook, the ground
I shook, the ground
I hit the ground
I hit the ground
A bang, bang


----------



## RoseRed

Baby, I get so scared inside and I don't really understand
Is it love that's on my mind or is it fantasy?
Heaven, is in the palm of my hand and it's waiting here for you
What am I supposed to do with a childhood tradgedy?

If I close my eyes forever
Would it all remain unchanged?
If I close my eyes forever
Would it all remain the same?

Sometimes, its hard to hold on, so hard to hold on to my dreams
It isn't always what it seems when you're face to face with me
Like a dagger you stick me in the heart and taste the blood from my blade
And when we sleep would you shelter me in your warm and darkened grave?

If I close my eyes forever
Would it all remain unchanged?
If i close my eyes forever
Would it all remain the same?

Will you ever take me?
No I just can't take the pain
Would you ever trust me?
No I'll never feel the same (oh)

(instrumental)

I know I've been so hard on you
I know I've told you lies
If I could have just one more wish
I'd wipe the cobwebs from my eyes

If I close my eyes forever
Would it all remain unchanged?
If I close my eyes forever
would it all remain the same? (Oh yeah)

Close your eyes...
Close your eyes...
You gotta close your eyes for me..........


----------



## jazz lady

*I gots da blues tonight...*

I'll rather be sloppy drunk,
than anything I know
I'll rather be sloppy drunk,
than anything I know
Give me another half of pint, boy,
then you will see me go 
And I love that moonshine whiskey
and I'll tell you what I do
And I love that moonshine whiskey
and I'll tell you what I do
The reason is why I drink,
I'm just trying to get along with you

I say, "Ah, bring me another half of pint"
I say, "Hmm, bring me another half of pint"
Well, I believe I'll get drunk,
boy, and then we gonna rock this joint

Na, I love that moonshine whiskey
and I'll tell you what I do
Yes, I love that moonshine whiskey
and I'll tell you what I do
The reason is why I drink,
I'm just trying to get along with you

I say, "Oh, oh, bring me another half of pint"
I say, "Hmm, hm, bring me another half of pint"
Well, I believe I'll get drunk, boy,
then we gonna rock this joint


----------



## kwillia

For Jazzy... if you have this one at home... put it on and blast it... it always works for me...

*When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone, 
When you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on. 
Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes. 

Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along. 
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on) 
If you feel like letting go, (hold on) 
When you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on. 

Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends. 
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand. 
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone 

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long, 
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on. 

Well, everybody hurts sometimes, 
Everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes. 
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on. 
Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade) 
(Everybody hurts. You are not alone.) ​*​


----------



## kwillia

She's faced the hardest times 
You could imagine 
And many times her eyes fought back the tears 
And when her youthful world was about to fall in 
Each time her slender shoulders 
Bore the weight of all her fears 
And a sorrow no one hears 
Still rings in midnight silence, in her ears 

Let her cry, for she's a lady 
Let her dream, for she's a child 
Let the rain fall down upon her 
She's a free and gentle flower, growing wild 

And if by chance I should hold her 
Let me hold her for a time 
But if allowed just one possession 
I would pick her from the garden, to be mine 

Be careful how you touch her 
For she'll awaken 
And sleep's the only freedom that she knows 
And when you walk into her eyes 
you won't believe 
The way she's always paying 
For a debt she never owes 
And a silent wind still blows 
That only she can hear and so she goes 

Let her cry, for she's a lady 
Let her dream, for she's a child 
Let the rain fall down upon her 
She's a free and gentle flower, growing wild


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> For Jazzy... if you have this one at home... put it on and blast it... it always works for me...
> 
> *When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
> When you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on.
> Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes.
> 
> Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along.
> When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
> If you feel like letting go, (hold on)
> When you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on.
> 
> Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends.
> Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand.
> If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone
> 
> If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
> When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on.
> 
> Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
> Everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes.
> And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on.
> Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade)
> (Everybody hurts. You are not alone.) ​*​



Thanks.    I think it's on one of the CD's you gave me.


----------



## jazz lady

*One from the King...B.B. to be exact...*

Rock me baby, rock me all night long
Rock me baby, honey, rock me all night long
I want you to rock me baby,
like my back ain't got no bone

Roll me baby, like you roll a wagon wheel
I want you to roll me baby,
like you roll a wagon wheel
Want you to roll me baby,
you don't know how it makes me feel

Rock me baby, honey, rock me slow
Yeah, rock me pretty baby, baby rock me slow
Want you to rock me baby, till I want no more


----------



## jazz lady

Tell Automatic Slim , tell Razor Totin' Jim
Tell Butcher Knife Totin' Annie, tell Fast Talking Fanny
A we gonna pitch a ball, a down to that union hall
We gonna romp and tromp till midnight
We gonna fuss and fight till daylight
We gonna pitch a wang dang doodle all night long
All night long, All night long, All night long

Tell Kudu-Crawlin' Red, tell Abyssinian Ned
Tell ol' Pistol Pete, everybody gonna meet
Tonight we need no rest, we really gonna throw a mess
We gonna to break out all of the windows,
we gonna kick down all the doors
We gonna pitch a wang dang doodle all night long
All night long, All night long, All night long

Tell Fats and Washboard Sam, that everybody gonna to jam
Tell Shaky and Boxcar Joe, we got sawdust on the floor
Tell Peg and Caroline Dye, we gonna have a time
When the fish scent fill the air, there'll be snuff juice everywhere
We gonna pitch a wang dang doodle all night long
All night long, All night long...


----------



## mydoghasfleas

Why does the sun go on shining?
Why does the sea rush to shore?
Don't they know it's the end of the world
'Cause you don't love me anymore?
Why do the birds go on singing?
Why do the stars glow above?
Don't they know it's the end of the world
It ended when I lost your love.
I wake up in the morning and I wonder
Why ev'rything's the same as it was.
I can't understand, no I can't understand
How life goes on the way it does
Why does my heart go on beating?
Why do these eyes of mine cry?
Don't they know know it's the end of the world?
It ended when you said goodbye
Don't they know know it's the end of the world?
It ended when you said goodbye.


----------



## kwillia

After all this time... I don't know whether to *whew* or


----------



## mydoghasfleas

*In that case...*

When I had you to myself
I didn’t want you around
Those pretty faces always made you
Stand out in a crowd
Then someone picked you from the bunch
One glance was all it took
Now it’s much too late for me
To take second look

Oh baby give me one more chance
To show you that I love you
Won’t you please send me back in your heart

Oh darlin’ I was blind to let you go
But now since I see you in his arms
I want you back
Yes I do now
I want you back
Oo oo baby
Yeah yeah....naw....

Trying to live without your love
Is one long sleepless night
Let me show you girl
That I know wrong from right

Every street you walk on
I leave tear stains on the ground
Following the girl
I didn’t even want around

Abuh buh buh buh
All I want!
Abuh buh buh buh
All I need!
Abuh buh buh buh.....


----------



## kwillia

mydoghasfleas said:
			
		

> When I had you to myself
> I didn’t want you around
> Those pretty faces always made you
> Stand out in a crowd


----------



## Pandora

jazz lady  2159 <---------- #1 Music fan 
Airgasm  917 
kwillia  881 
chaotic  455 
cattitude  417 
morganj614  404 
virgovictoria  395 
tomchamp  361 
meangirl  317 
RoseRed  306 
Kyle  238 
otter  166 
LooseTooth  124 
vraiblonde  104 
K_Jo  84 
elaine  76 
dmc854  66 
FromTexas  53 
dems4me  42 
BuddyLee  41 
Tonio  32 
happyazz  26 
workin hard  22 
BadGirl  20 
DoWhat  19 
Pete  18 
AMP  18 
Danzig  17 
Ken King  15 
gumbo  13 
somdcrab  13 
Railroad  12 
Vince  12 
Kermit the Frog  11 
StarCat  10 
Toxick  10 
JolietJake  8 
pixiegirl  8 
mydoghasfleas  8 
Tomcat  7 
bresamil  7 
Sharon  7 
mainman  7 
CMC122  7 
sockgirl77  7 
Ponytail  6 
Shutterbug  6 
greyhound  6 
Voter2002  5 
AC/DC  5 
Chasey_Lane  5 
crabcake  5 
remaxrealtor  5 
Rondevous  4 
MysticalMom  4 
Ehesef  4 
pvineswinger  4 
Nanny Pam  4 
harleygirl  4 
Waldorf  4 
CityGrl  4 
BS Gal  4 
sunflower  3 
Stang Girl  3 
janey83  3 
Statler  3 
Kain99  3 
SnidelyWhiplash  3 
vraiblondesMPD  3 
404  3 
HollowSoul  3 
itsbob  3 
FatAlbert  3 
ocean733  3 
Pandora  3 
forever jewel  2 
justin anemone  2 
jwwb2000  2 
nomoney  2 
Jameo  2 
Bogart  2 
Steve  2 
slotted  2 
Barbra  2 
2ndAmendment  2 
Wenchy  2 
Tigerlily  2 
camily  2 
Leelee  2 
cyphertext69  2 
Kerad  1 
CowGirlUp  1 
SamSpade  1 
Ed Zachary  1 
Larry Gude  1 
Daddy_O  1 
Kali  1 
huntr1  1 
bennydafig  1 
AnniesDad  1 
PrchJrkr  1 
Brittany Spears  1 
mAlice  1 
gumby  1 
HumanTouch  1 
MisterEd  1 
KCM  1 
Christy  1 
Nickel  1 
Justanotherjoe  1 
icebaby1111  1 
tipsymcgee  1 
Flipside  1 
renegadeslave  1 
Firefly  1 
TWL's wife  1 
supersurfer  1 
HiddenOne  1 
CruddyLee  1 
SmallTown  1


Amazing


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> I miss Chaotic...


Yeah, what ever happened to him?


----------



## morganj614

*chair dancing*

It's 12 past midnight, don't close your eyes
Your soul's half alive, and I'll be by your side
I've come to take you there, show you how to care
Just be aware, that you'll have to share

I want your love, I want it tonight
I'm taking your heart, so don't you fight
I'll be your answer, I'll be your wish
I'll be your fantasy, your favorite dish

From the back to the middle and around again
I'm gonna be there til the end
100% pure love

From the back to the middle and around again
I'm gonna be there til the end
100% pure love

You saw a brand new high, thought that you could fly
Did I hear you cry, or did you like the ride
You call my name again, no it's not a sin
I'll show you how to win, and where I've been

I want your love, I want it tonight
I'm taking your heart, so don't you fight
I'll be your answer, I'll be your wish
I'll be your fantasy, your favorite dish

From the back to the middle and around again
I'm gonna be there til the end
100% pure love

From the back to the middle and around again
I'm gonna be there til the end
100% pure love

From the back to the middle and around again
I'm gonna be there til the end
100% pure love

You'll never have to run away
you'll always have a friend to play
You'll never go out on your own
In me you will find a home, home

From the back to the middle and around again
I'm gonna be there til the end
100% pure love

From the back to the middle and around again
I'm gonna be there til the end
100% pure love


----------



## morganj614

So my true total is 470 



			
				Pandora said:
			
		

> jazz lady  2159 <---------- #1 Music fan
> 
> morganj614  404
> dmc854  66
> 
> Amazing


----------



## jazz lady

Pandora said:
			
		

> jazz lady  2159 <---------- #1 Music fan
> 
> Amazing



:nolife:    Others would be higher but they keep deleting their posts.


----------



## jazz lady

*Blues divas...*

Caught the tail end of this program on one of the Starz channels:



> Academy Award-winning actor Morgan Freeman hosts this concert special from his own Ground Zero Blues Club in Clarksdale, Mississippi. The original special showcases performances by some of the biggest female talents on the blues scene including Deborah Coleman, Mavis Staples, Irma Thomas, Bettye Lavette, Odetta, Ann Peebles, Denise LaSalle and Renee Austin. (2004)



Absolutely awesome!   

I'm going to have to catch the whole thing.    I'm not sure who was performing this, but it was wonderful:


I can't stand the rain, against my window, 
Bringing back sweet memories. 
I can't stand the rain, against my window, 
Cause' he ain't hearing me. 

You I can't stand the rain, I can't stand the pain, 
If it keeps going on it's a damn shame. 
Watching you going through the misery and strife, 
The pain, the angst, living this old life. 
The men you knew only wanted one thing, 
To control you, mould and make you new. 
You used to be strong telling me to hold on, 
But I'm telling you girl, you really got it going on. 
Take a look in the mirror, take a look at yourself, 
See who you are, and what you are, 
And you better realise, oo-ah, 
that the life that you lead is the one that you chose. 
I can't stand it, I can't stand it, I can't stand it, 

When we were together, everything was so grand. 
But now that we've parted, there's just one thing that I just can't stand- 
I can't stand the rain against my window, bringing back sweet memories. 

You I can't stand the rain, I can't stand the pain, 
If it keeps going on it's a damn shame. 
Watching you going through the misery and strife, 
The pain, the angst, living this old life. 
The men you knew only wanted one thing, 
To control you, mould and make you new. 
You used to be strong telling me to hold on, 
But I'm telling you girl, you really got it going on. 
Take a look in the mirror, take a look at yourself, 
See who you are, and what you are, 
And you better realise, oo-ah, 
that the life that you lead is the one that you chose. 
I can't stand it, I can't stand it, I can't stand it, 

I can't stand the rain, against my window, 
Bringing back sweet memories. 
I can't stand the rain, against my window, 
Cause' he ain't hearing me. 

I can't stand the rain, against my window, 
Bringing back sweet memories. 
I can't stand the rain, against my window, 
Cause' he ain't hearing me. 

I can't stand the rain, against my window, 
Bringing back sweet memories. 
I can't stand the rain, against my window, 
Cause' he ain't hearing me.


----------



## jazz lady

*And one for Morgie...*

the one I heard Bocelli singing in duet with Christine Aguilera during the Olympics:

[Andrea] 
Somos novios 
Pues los dos sentimos mutuo amor profundo 
Y con eso ya ganamos lo mas grande de este mundo 
Nos amamos, Nos Besamos, Como novios, Nos deseamos 
Y hasta aveces, sin motivo, sin razon, nos enojamos 

[Christina] 
Somos novios 
Mantenemos un cariño limpio y puro 
Como todos, preocuramos el momento mas obscuro 

[Andrea & Christina] 
Para hablarnos, Para Darnos el mas dulce de los besos 
Recordarte que color son los cerezos 
Sin hacer mas comentarios 
Somos novios 

It's Just Impossible 

Nos Amamos, Nos besamos, Como novios, Nos deseamos 
Y hasta aveces, sin motivo, sin razon, nos enojamos 

[Christina] 
Sin motivo, Sin razon 

[Andrea] 
Somos novios 

[Andrea & Christina] 
Mantenemos un cariño 

[Andrea] 
Limpio y puro 

[Andrea & Christina] 
Como todos, preocuramos el momento mas obscuro 
Para hablarnos, Para Darnos el mas dulce de los besos 
Recordarte que color son los cerezos 
Sin hacer mas comentarios, somos novios 
Somos Novios 
Siempre Novios 
Somos Novios


----------



## morganj614

Christina has a beautiful voice. I don't know why she always has to look skankified :shrug:



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> the one I heard Bocelli singing in duet with Christine Aguilera during the Olympics:
> 
> [Andrea]
> Somos novios
> Pues los dos sentimos mutuo amor profundo
> Y con eso ya ganamos lo mas grande de este mundo
> Nos amamos, Nos Besamos, Como novios, Nos deseamos
> Y hasta aveces, sin motivo, sin razon, nos enojamos
> 
> [Christina]
> Somos novios
> Mantenemos un cariño limpio y puro
> Como todos, preocuramos el momento mas obscuro
> 
> [Somos Novios


----------



## morganj614

*For the Pubbers*

Now I like takin’ off
Don’t like burnin’ out
Every time you turn it on
Makes me want to shout
We keep getting hotter
Movin’ way too fast
If we don’t slow this fire down
We’re not gonna last

Cool the engines
Red line’s gettin’ near
Cool the engines
Better take it out of gear

I’m no fool
I’m gonna keep it cool
And take it day by day
We won’t know where we might go
’till we take it all the way

Take me for a ride
Take me all the way
Take me where I’ve never been
Someplace I can stay
Don’t get yourself too hot
Don’t get yourself too high
If we don’t take it easy now
We can kiss it all goodbye

Cool the engines
Slow this rocket down
Cool the engines
Why don’t ya take a look around

I’m no fool, gonna keep it cool
Take it day by day
We won’t know where we might go
’till we take it all the way

Cool the engines
Cool the engines
Goin’ over the line
Goin’ off the dial
Runnin’ out of time
And it’s gettin’ wild

Got flashin’ lights
Goin’ ’round and ’round
Until we get it right
Better cool it down
Better cool it down.
Cool the engines.
And now we’re on our way
No need to hurry just to get from day to day
And i, oooh, I know
We don’t have to run that hard to get where we can go.

Cool the engines.
Cool the engines down.
Cool the engines.
Cool the engines down.
And
Feelin’ the way I do
Wouldn’t last a mile without you
When I’m losin’ the way, the things that you say
Take me there
My destination
My destination
Is by your side
Right by your side

And i
I’ve taken so long, I know
Never had so far to go
It’s not where you can be, it’s what you can see
That takes you there
Your destination

Your destination
It’s here inside, right here inside


----------



## morganj614

Everytime I think of you
I always catch my breath
And I'm still standing here
And you're miles away
And I'm wonderin' why you left
And there's a storm that's raging
Through my frozen heart tonight

I hear your name in certain circles
And it always makes me smile
I spend my time thinkin' about you
And it's almost driving me wild
And there's a heart that's breaking
Down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all
(Missing you)
Since you've been gone away
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
I ain't missing you
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
No matter what my friends say
(Missing you)
(Missing you)

There's a message in the wire
And I'm sending you this signal tonight
You don't know how desperate I've become
And it looks like I'm losing this fight
In your world I have no meaning
Though I'm trying hard to understand
And it's my heart that's breaking
Down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all
(Missing you)
Since you've been gone away
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
I ain't missing you
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
No matter what my friends say
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
(I'm missing you)

And there's a message that I'm sending out
Like a telegraph to your soul
And if I can't bridge this distance
Stop this heartbreak overload

I ain't missing you at all
(Missing you)
Since you've been gone away
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
I ain't missing you
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
No matter what my friends say
(Missing you)
(I'm missing you)

I ain't missing you
(Missing you)
I ain't missing you
(Missing you)
I can lie to myself

And there's a storm that's raging
Through my frozen heart tonight

I ain't missing you at all
(Missing you)
Since you've been gone away
(Missing you)
I ain't missing you
(Missing you)
(Missing you)
No matter what my friends say
(Missing you)
(I'm missing you)


----------



## morganj614

*Now the party´s over
I´m so tired
Then I see you coming
Out of nowhere
Much communication in a motion
Without conversation or a notion
Avalon
When the samba takes you
Out of nowhere
And the background’s fading
Out of focus
Yes the picture changing
Every moment
And your destination
You don´t know it
Avalon
When you bossa nova
There´s no holding
Would you have me dancing
Out of nowhere
Avalon*


----------



## mAlice

Friends of mine they said they were friends of mine 
Said they were passing time more like a waste of time 
Close the door I said close the door I've told you twice before what are you waiting for 

Georgie Davis is coming out no more heros we twist and shout 
Oh no not me I'm not too late and I know that I'm not taking anymore 
Rocky picture has lost his gun leave him out now he's having fun 
Oh not not me I'm not too late and I know that I'm not waiting anymore hey hey 

Silly lies don't have to advertise when will you realize I'm sick of your alibis 
Running cold the water's running cold it's time that you were told 
I think you're growing old 

Georgie Davis is coming out no more heros we twist and shout 
Oh no not me I'm not too late and I know that I'm not waiting anymore 
Rocky picture has lost his gun leave him out now he's having fun 
Oh not not me I'm not too late and I know that I'm not taking anymore hey hey 

I see you smile pictures on the wall there all friends of mine 
See you standing round the back friends of mine think youself lucky 
Friends of mine they said they were friends of mine 
They were just wasting time out on the dotted line 
Money's gone I've known it all along why don't you say i'm wrong Why don't they drop the bomb Cause Georgie Davis is coming out no more heros we twist and shout 
Oh no not me I'm not too late and I know that I'm not waiting anymore 
Rocky picture has thrown away his gun leave him out now he's having fun 
Oh not not me I'm not too late and I know that I'm not taking anymore 
What you doing friends of mine holding back you're no friend of mine 
I've always heard you calling


----------



## kwillia

Uh huh, life's like this
Uh huh, uh huh, that's the way it is
Cause life's like this
Uh huh, uh huh that's the way it is

Chill out whatcha yelling' for?
Lay back it's all been done before
And if you could only let it be
you will see
I like you the way you are
When we're drivin' in your car
and you're talking to me one on one but you've become

Somebody else round everyone else
You're watching your back like you can't relax
You're tryin' to be cool you look like a fool to me
Tell me

Why you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're acting like you're somebody else gets me frustrated
Life's like this you
And you fall and you crawl and you break
and you take what you get and you turn it into honesty
and promise me I'm never gonna find you fake it
no no no

You come over unannounced
dressed up like you're somethin' else
where you are and where it's at you see
you're making me
laugh out when you strike your pose
take off all your crappy clothes
you know you're not fooling anyone
when you've become

Somebody else round everyone else
Watching your back, like you can't relax
Trying to be cool you look like a fool to me
Tell me

Why you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're acting like you're somebody else gets me frustrated
Life's like this you
and You fall and you crawl and you break
and you take what you get and you turn it into
honesty
promise me I'm never gonna find you fake it
no no no

Chill out whatcha yelling for?
Lay back, it's all been done before
And if you could only let it be
You will see

Somebody else round everyone else
You're watching your back, like you can't relax
You're trying to be cool, you look like a fool to me
Tell me

Why you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're acting like you're somebody else gets me frustrated
Life's like this you
and You fall and you crawl and you break
and you take what you get and you turn it into
honesty
promise me I'm never gonna find you fake it
no no

Why you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're acting like your somebody else gets me frustrated
Life's like this you
You fall and you crawl and you break
and you take what you get and you turn it into honesty
promise me I'm never gonna find you fake this
no no no


----------



## chaotic

ahem...

Cow cow hoo-oo
Cow cow wanna dib-a-doo
Chick'n hon-a-chick-a-chick hole-a-hubba
Hell fried chuck-a-lucka wanna jubba
Hi-low 'n-ay wanna dubba hubba
Day down sum wanna jigga-wah
Dell rown ay wanna lubba hubba
Mull an a mound chicka lubba hubba
Fay down ah wanna dip-a-zip-a-dip-a

Mm-mh, did you ever hear
Of a wish sandwich
Well that's the kind of a sandwich
That is supposed to take
Two pieces of bread
And wish you had some meat
Doo doo boooh


----------



## kwillia

chaotic said:
			
		

> ahem...
> 
> Cow cow hoo-oo
> Cow cow wanna dib-a-doo
> Chick'n hon-a-chick-a-chick hole-a-hubba
> Hell fried chuck-a-lucka wanna jubba
> Hi-low 'n-ay wanna dubba hubba
> Day down sum wanna jigga-wah
> Dell rown ay wanna lubba hubba
> Mull an a mound chicka lubba hubba
> Fay down ah wanna dip-a-zip-a-dip-a
> 
> Mm-mh, did you ever hear
> Of a wish sandwich
> Well that's the kind of a sandwich
> That is supposed to take
> Two pieces of bread
> And wish you had some meat
> Doo doo boooh


We've missed you soooo!


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:
			
		

> We've missed you soooo!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

>



  Welcome back!  You've got a LOT of catching up to do.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Welcome back!  You've got a LOT of catching up to do.



Yo JZ!


----------



## tomchamp

The times are tough now, just getting tougher
This old world is rough, it's just getting rougher
Cover me, come on baby, cover me
Well I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me
Promise me baby you won't let them find us
Hold me in your arms, let's let our love blind us
Cover me, shut the door and cover me
Well I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me

Outside's the rain, the driving snow
I can hear the wild wind blowing
Turn out the light, bolt the door
I ain't going out there no more

This whole world is out there just trying to score
I've seen enough I don't want to see any more,
Cover me, come on and cover me
I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me
Looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me


----------



## jazz lady

I still don't know what I was waiting for
And my time was running wild
A million dead-end streets
Every time I thought I'd got it made
It seemed the taste was not so sweet
So I turned myself to face me
But I've never caught a glimpse
Of how the others must see the faker
I'm much too fast to take that test

Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes
(Turn and face the strain)
Ch-ch-Changes
Don't want to be a richer man
Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes
(Turn and face the strain)
Ch-ch-Changes
Just gonna have to be a different man
Time may change me
But I can't trace time

I watch the ripples change their size
But never leave the stream
Of warm impermanence and
So the days float through my eyes
But still the days seem the same
And these children that you spit on
As they try to change their worlds
Are immune to your consultations
They're quite aware of what they're going through

Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes
(Turn and face the strain)
Ch-ch-Changes
Don't tell t hem to grow up and out of it
Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes
(Turn and face the strain)
Ch-ch-Changes
Where's your shame
You've left us up to our necks in it
Time may change me
But you can't trace time

Strange fascination, fascinating me
Changes are taking the pace I'm going through

Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes
(Turn and face the strain)
Ch-ch-Changes
Oh, look out you rock 'n rollers
Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes
(Turn and face the strain)
Ch-ch-Changes
Pretty soon you're gonna get a little older
Time may change me
But I can't trace time
I said that time may change me
But I can't trace time


----------



## BuddyLee

I'm too busy to look for lyrics right now but I've been jammin' to some Boston lately.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yo JZ!



Yo K-otic!


----------



## jazz lady

When you're out there on your own 
Where your memories can find you 
Like a circle goes around 
You were lost until you found out 
What it all comes down to 

One by one 
The lonely feelings come 
Day by day, they slowly fade away 

Ooh, the look was in her eyes 
you never know what might be found there 
She was dancing right in time 
And the looks she made so fine 
Like the music that surrounds her 

Should I stay or go? 
I really want to know 
Would I loose or win 
If I try and love again? 
gonna try and love again 
I'm gonna try and love again 
gonna try and love 
gonna try and love 

Right or wrong, what's done is done 
It's only moments that we borrow 
But the thoughts will linger on 
of the lady and her song 
When the sun comes up tomorrow 
Well, it might take years to see 
Through all these tears 
Don't let go 
When you find it you will know 

Oh, Gonna try and love again 
gonna try and love again 
Sometimes lose, sometimes win, 
Sometimes you need a friend 
gonna try, gonna try 
gonna try, gonna try,


----------



## jazz lady

Call you up in the middle of the night,
Like a firefly without a light,
You were there like a slow torch burning,
Was a key that could use a little turning.

So tired that i couldn't eat or sleep,
So many secrets i couldn't keep,
Promise myself i wouldn't breathe,
One more promise i couldn't keep.

It seems no one can help me now,
I'm in too deep there's no way out,
This time i really,
Have lead myself astray.

Runaway train never going back,
Runaway on a one way track,
Seems like we should be getting somewhere,
Somehow i'm neither here nor there.

Can you help me remember how to smile,
Make it somehow all seem worthwhile,
How on earth did i get so jaded,
Last mystery seems so faded.

I can go where no one else can go,
I know what no one else knows,
Here i am just drowning in the rain,
With a ticket for a one way train.

And everything is cold and dry,
Day and night earth and sky,
Somehow i just,
Don't believe it.
(yeah, yeah)

Runaway train never going back,
Runaway on a one way track,
Seems like i should be getting somewhere,
Somehow i'm neither here nor there.

[INSTRUMENTAL]

Bought a ticket for a runaway train,
I came back there laughing at the rain,
A little out of touch a little insane,
Just easier than dealing with the pain.

Runaway train never going back,
Runaway on a one way track,
Seems like i should be getting somewhere,
Somehow i'm neither here nor there.

Runaway train never going back,
Runaway train's heading up the track,
Runaway train burning in my veins,
Runaway but it all seems the same.

(Runaway, runaway)


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I'm too busy to look for lyrics right now but I've been jammin' to some Boston lately.



Me, too.  

Don't look back
A new day is breakin'
It's been too long since I felt this way
I don't mind where I get taken
The road is callin'
Today is the day

I can see
It took so long to realize
I'm much too strong
Not to compromise
Now I see what I am is holding me down
I'll turn it around

I finally see the dawn arrivin'
I see beyond the road I'm drivin'
Far away and left behind
It's a new horizon and I'm awakin' now

Oh I see myself in a brand new way
The sun is shinin'
the clouds are breakin'
'Canse I can't lose now, there's no game to play
I can tell

There's no more time left to critisize
I've seen what I could not recognize
Everthing in my life was leading me on
but I can be strong
I finally see the dawn arrivin'
I see beyond the road I'm drivin'
Far away and left behind


----------



## jazz lady

I call you on the telephone my voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes thing I should just go home but I'm dealing with a memory
that never forgets
I love to hear you say my name especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind and I drunk myself b-lind to the
sound of old T-Rex
To the sound of old T-Rex - who's next?

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
A little is really alright
When you say come over and spend the night
Tonight

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"
You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night with a neon light for a visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight can't make letting me in any easier
I know that I been wearing crazy clothes and I look pretty crappy
Sometime
But my body feels so good and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you like a knife


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Uh huh, life's like this
> Uh huh, uh huh, that's the way it is
> Cause life's like this
> Uh huh, uh huh that's the way it is


Sorry K, but that youngster makes my ears bleed!!!

   


Oh, nice to see you back K-otic


----------



## morganj614

chaotic said:
			
		

> Yo JZ!



Holy Crap, lookie who was resurrected.


----------



## morganj614

*Con Te Partiro*

I cannot wait! 

http://www.abmusica.com/ctp.htm

TIME TO SAY GOODBYE 

Quando sono sola
sogno all’orizzonte
e mancan le parole,
Si lo so che non c’è luce
in una stanza quando manca il sole, 
se non ci sei tu con me, con me.
Su le finestre
mostra a tutti il mio cuore
che hai acceso,
chiudi dentro me
la luce che
hai incontrato per strada.

Time to say goodbye.
Paesi che non ho mai
veduto e vissuto con te,
adesso si li vivrò,
Con te partirò
su navi per mari
che, io lo so,
no, no, non esistono più.
It’s time to say goodbye…

Quando sei lontana
sogno all’orizzonte
e mancan le parole,
e io sì lo so
che sei con me,
tu mia luna tu sei qui con me,
mio sole tu sei qui con me,
con me, con me, con me.

Time to say goodbye.
Paesi che non ho mai 
veduto e vissuto con te, 
adesso si li vivrò.
Con te partirò
su navi per mari
che, io lo so,
no, no, non esistono più, 
con te io li rivivrò.
Con te partirò
su navi per mari
che, io lo so,
no, no, non esistono più, 
con te io li rivivrò.
Con te partirò.
Io con te.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I love the song... it's my "cool down" song when I do my Body Pump routine.
> 
> BTW... my "warm up" song is Mmmmm Bop by Hanson...


 Oh nooooooooooo,


----------



## Agee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I'm too busy to look for lyrics right now but I've been jammin' to some Boston lately.


We’re gonna play you a song, a little bit of rock-n-roll
You gotta let yourself go, the band’s gonna take control.
We’re gettin’ down today
We’ll pick you up and take you away
Get down tonight

Smokin’, smokin’
We’re cookin’ tonight, just keep on tokin’
Smokin’, smokin’
I feel alright, mamma I’m not jokin’, yeah.

Get your feet to the floor, everybody rock and roll
You’ve got nothing to lose just the rhythm and blues, that’s all, yeah
We’re gonna feel ok
We’ll pick you up and take you away
Get down tonight.

Smokin’, smokin’
We’re cookin’ tonight, just keep on tokin’
Smokin’, smokin’
I feel alright, mamma I’m not jokin’, yeah.

Everybody jumpin’, dancin’ to the boogie tonight
Clap your hands, move your feet
If you don’t you know it won’t seem right
We’re gettin’ down today
We’ll pick you up and take you away
Get down tonight

We’re gettin’ down today
We’ll pick you up and take you away
Get down tonight, well alright!


----------



## jazz lady

It used to seem to me
That my life ran on too fast
And I had to take it slowly
Just to make the good parts last
But when you’re born to run
It’s so hard to just slow down
So don’t be surprised to see me
Back in that bright part of town

I’ll be back in the high life again
All the doors I closed one time will open up again
I’ll be back in the high life again
All the eyes that watched me once will smile and take me in

And I’ll drink and dance with one hand free
Let the world back into me
And on I’ll be a sight to see
Back in the high life again

You used to be the best
To make life be life to me
And I hope that you’re still out there
And you’re like you used to be
We’ll have ourselves a time
And we’ll dance ’til the morning sun
And we’ll let the good times come in
And we won’t stop ’til we’re done

We’ll be back in the high life again
All the doors I closed one time will open up again
We’ll be back in the high life again
All the eyes that watched us once will smile and take us in
And we’ll drink and dance with one hand free
And have the world so easily
And oh we’ll be a sight to see
Back in the high life again

We’ll be back in the high life again
All the doors I closed one time will open up again
We’ll be back in the high life again
All the eyes that watched us once will smile and take us in
And we’ll drink and dance with one hand free
And have the world so easily
And oh we’ll be a sight to see
Back in the high life again


----------



## jazz lady

The old man said to me
Said don't always take life so seriously
Play the flute
And dance and sing your song

Try and enjoy the here and now
The future will take care of itself somehow
The grass is never greener over there
Time will wear away the stone
Gets the hereditary bone

Don't try to live your life in one day 
Don't go speed your time away
Don't try to live your life in one day 
Don't go speed your time away

The old man said to me
Said you can't change the world single handedly
Raise a glass enjoy the scenery
Pretend the water is champagne
And fill my glass again and again
While the wolves are gathering round your door
Time will wear away the stone
Gets the hereditary bone

Don't try to live your life in one day 
Don't go speed your time away
Don't try to live your life in one day 
Don't go speed your time away

The old man said to me
Said don't always take life so seriously
_Play the flute_ 
And dance and sing your song

Try and enjoy the here and now
The future will take care of itself somehow
The grass is never greener over there
Time will wear away the stone
Gets the hereditary bone

I tried to live my life in one day
Don't go speed your time away

I bit off more than I can chew
Only so much you can do

Wolves are gathering round my door
Ask them in and invite some more

I tried to live my life in one day
Don't go speed your time away

Don't try to live your life in one day


----------



## JollyRoger

Come Monday


Headin' up to San Francisco 
For the Labor Day week-end show 
I've got my hush-puppies on 
I guess I never was meant for glitter rock and 
roll 
And Honey I didn't know 
That I'd be missin' you so 

Chorus: 
Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side 

Yes, it's been quite a summer 
Rent-a-cars and west-bound trains 
And now you're off on vacation 
Something you tried to explain 
And Darlin' it's I love you so 
That's the reason I just let you go

Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side 

I can't help it honey 
You're that much a part of me now 
Remember that night in Montana 
When we said there'd be no room for doubt 

I hope you're enjoyin' the scen'ry 
I know that it's pretty up there 
We can go hikin' on Tuesday 
With you I'd walk anywhere 
California has worn me quite thin 
I just can't wait to see you again 

Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side 

I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side


----------



## jazz lady

I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again

Ridin' into town alone
By the light of the moon
I'm looking for ol Sukie Jones
She crazy horse saloon
Barkeep gimme a drink
That's when she caught my eye
She turned to give me a wink
That make a grown man cry

I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again

Come easy, go easy
All right until the rising sun
I'm calling all the shots tonight
I'm like a loaded gun
Peelin' off my boots and chaps
I'm saddle sore
Four bits gets you time in the racks
I scream for more
Fools' gold out of their mines
The girls are soaking wet
Not tounge's drier than mine
I'll come when I get back

I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again
I'm riding, I'm loading up my pistol
I'm riding, I really got a fistful
I'm riding, I'm shining up my saddle
I'm riding, this snake is gonna rattle

I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again
I'm back
I'm back in the saddle again

Ridin' high
Ridin' high
Ridin' high already


----------



## JollyRoger

I hope that's the Aerosmith version?


----------



## jazz lady

JollyRoger said:
			
		

> I hope that's the Aerosmith version?



Oh yeah.  There IS no other version.


----------



## jazz lady

Sometimes I wake up, and I’m falling asleep,
And I think that maybe the curtains are closing on me,
But I wake up,
Yes I wake up,
Smiling.
Sometimes I feel that the chance is surprising,
Surprisingly good to be moving around,
So I wake up,
Yes I wake up,
Smiling.
So what? I feel fine,
I’m ok, I’ve seen the lighter side of life,
I’m alright, I feel good,
So I’ll do, I’ll try to stop moving,
Sometimes I wake up, and I’m falling asleep,
And I’ve got to get going so much that I wanted to do,
Yes I wake up,
Smiling.
And this could be my last chance,
This may be my only chance,
Yeah this could be my last chance,
No more keeping my feet on the ground.
Sometimes I feel that the chance is surprising,
Surprisingly good to be moving around,
And I move,
And I wake up,
Smiling.
So what? I feel fine,
I’m ok, I’ve seen the lighter side of life,
I’m alright, I feel good,
So I’ll do, well it’s time to stop moving.
And this could be my last chance,
This may be my only chance,
Yeah this could be my last chance,
No more keeping my feet on the ground.
There’s nothing to keep me,
Nothing to keep me.


----------



## jazz lady

Living risky, never scared, wander
Closer to the edge
Nothing valued think no fear, always
Wondering why you’re here
All your purposes are gone, nothing’s
Right and nothing’s wrong
Nothing ventured, nothing gained
Feel no sorrow, feel no pain
Kiss me while I’m still alive
Kill me while I kiss the sky
Let me die on my own terms, let me
Live and let me learn
Now I’ll follow my own way, and i’ll
Live on to another damn day
Freedom carries sacrifice, remember when this was my life
Looking forward, not behind
Everybody’s got to cross that line
Free me now to give me a place,
Keep me caged and free the beast
Falling faster, time goes by, fear is
Not seen through these eyes
What there was will never be, now
I’m blind and cannot see
Kiss me while I’m still alive
Kill me while I kiss the sky
Let me die on my own terms, let me
Live and let me learn
Now I’ll follow my own way, and i’ll
Live on to another damn day
Freedom carries sacrifice, remember when this was my life
Kiss me while I’m still alive
Kill me while I kiss the sky
Let me die on my own terms, let me
Live and let me learn
Now I’ll follow my own way, and i’ll
Live on to another damn day
Freedom carries sacrifice, remember when this was my life


----------



## jazz lady

She said life’s a lot to think about sometimes
When you’re living in between the lines
And all the stars are sparkling, shine everyday
He said life’s so hard to move in sometimes
When it feels like I’m in the line
And no one even cares to ask me why I feel this way

And I know you feel helpless now, and I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same road, the same road that I’m on, yeah

He said life’s a lot to think about sometimes
When you keep it on between the lines
And everything I want and I want to find one of these days
But what you thought was real in life
Oh, it somehow steer you wrong
And now you just keep trying and trying to find out where you belong
And I know you feel helpless now, and I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same road, the same road that I’m on

What you thought was real in life, somehow steer you wrong
And now you just keep trying and trying to find where you belong

I know you feel helpless now, I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same, the same road that I’m on


----------



## LooseTooth

Spent my days with a woman unkind,
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine.
Made up my mind to make a new start,
Going to california with an aching in my heart.
Someone told me there’s a girl out there
With love in her eyes and flowers in her hair.
Took my chances on a big jet plane,
Never let them tell you that they’re all the same.
The sea was red and the sky was grey,
Wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today.
The mountains and the canyons started to tremble and shake
As the children of the sun began to awake.
Seems that the wrath of the gods
Got a punch on the nose and it started to flow;
I think I might be sinking.
Throw me a line if I reach it in time
I’ll meet you up there where the path
Runs straight and high.
To find a queen without a king;
They say she plays guitar and cries and sings.
La la la la
Ride a white mare in the footsteps of dawn
Tryin’ to find a woman who’s never, never, never been born.
Standing on a hill in my mountain of dreams,
Telling myself it’s not as hard, hard, hard as it seems.


----------



## morganj614

I know I've been mistaken
But just give me a break and see the changes that I've made
I've got some imperfections
But how can you collect them all and throw them in my face

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if you chose to walk away I'd still be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep you right here waiting

I hope you're not intending
To be so condescending it's as much as i can take
and you're so independent
you just refuse to bend so I keep bending till I break

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if you chose to walk away I'd still be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep you right here waiting

I've made a commitment
I'm willing to bleed for you
I needed fulfillment
I found what I need in you

Why can't you just forgive me
I don't want to relive all the mistakes I've made along the way
But I always find a way to keep you right here waiting
I always find the words to say to keep you right here waiting

But you always find a way
To keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if I chose to walk away would you be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep me right here waiting


----------



## RoseRed

"The Bad Touch"

Ha-Ha! Well now, we call this the act of mating
But there are several other very important differences
Between human beings and animals that you should know about

I'd appreciate your input

Sweat baby sweat baby sex is a Texas drought
Me and you do the kind of stuff that only Prince would sing about
So put your hands down my pants and I'll bet you'll feel nuts
Yes I'm Siskel, yes I'm Ebert and you're getting two thumbs up
You've had enough of two-hand touch you want it rough you're out of bounds
I want you smothered want you covered like my Waffle House hashbrowns
Come quicker than FedEx never reach an apex just like Coca-Cola stock you are inclined
To make me rise an hour early just like Daylight Savings Time

Do it now
You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Do it again now
You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Gettin' horny now

Love the kind you clean up with a mop and bucket
Like the lost catacombs of Egypt only God knows where we stuck it
Hieroglyphics? Let me be Pacific I wanna be down in your South Seas
But I got this notion that the motion of your ocean means "Small Craft Advisory"
So if I capsize on your thighs high tide, B-5 you sunk my battleship
Please turn me on I'm Mister Coffee with an automatic drip
So show me yours I'll show you mine "Tool Time" you'll Lovett just like Lyle
And then we'll do it doggy style so we can both watch "X-Files"

Do it now
You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Do it again now
You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Gettin' horny now

You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Do it again now
You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Do it now
You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Do it again now
You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals
So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel
Gettin' horny now


----------



## jazz lady

*Mmm...Bob Seger...*

Until you’ve been beside a man
You don’t know what he wants
You don’t know if he cries at night
You don’t know if he don’t
When nothin comes easy
Old nightmares are real
Until you’ ve been beside a man
You don’t know how he feels

Once inside a woman’s heart
A man must keep his head
Heaven opens up the door
Where angels fear to tread
Some men go crazy
Some men go slow
Some men go just where they want
Some men never go

Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon

Everywhere it’s all around
Comfort in a crowd
Strangers faces all around
Laughin right out loud
Hey watch where your goin
Step light on old toes
Cause until you’ve been beside a man
You don’t know who he knows

Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon
Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon


----------



## morganj614

They like to get you in a compromising position
They like to get you there and smile in your face
They think they're so cute when they got you in that condition
Well I think it's a total disgrace

[Chorus:]
I fight authority, Authority always wins
I fight authority, Authority always wins
I been doing it since I was a young kid
I come out grinnin'
I fight authority, Authority always wins

So I call up my preacher
I say, "Give me strength for Round 5."
He said , "You don't need no strength, you need to grow up son."
I said, "Growing up leads to growing old and then to dying
"And dying to me don't sound like all that much fun."

[Chorus]

Oh no oh no
I fight authority Authority always wins

[Chorus]


----------



## morganj614

In a hand painted night, me and Gypsy Scotty are partners
At the Hotel Flamingo, wearing black market shoes
This loud Cuban band is crucifying John Lennon
No one wants to be lonely, no one wants to sing the blues
She's perched like a parrot on his tuxedo shoulder
Christ, what's she doing with him, she could be
Dancing with me
She stirs the ice in her glass with her elegant finger
I want to be what she's drinking, yeah, I just want to be
I saw you first
I'm the first on tonight
I saw you first
Don't that give me the right
To move around in your heart
Everyone was looking
But I saw you first
On a moon spattered road in her parrot rebozo
Gypsy Scotty is driving he big long yellow car
She flies like a bird over his shoulder
She whispers in his ear, boy, you are my star
But I saw you first
I'm the first one tonight
Yes I saw you first
Don't that give me the right
To move around in your heart
Everyone was looking
In the bone colored dawn, me and Gypsy Scotty are singin'
The radio is playing, she left her shoes out in the back
He tells me a story about some girl he know in Kentucky
He just made that story up, there ain't no girl like that
But I saw you first I'm the first one tonight
Yes I saw you first
Don't that give me the right
To move around in your heart
Everyone was looking
But I saw you first
I saw you first


----------



## mydoghasfleas

Now that she's back in the atmosphere 
With drops of Jupiter in her hair, hey, hey 
She acts like summer and walks like rain 
Reminds me that there's time to change, hey, hey 
Since the return from her stay on the moon 
She listens like spring and she talks like June, hey, hey 

Tell me did you sail across the sun 
Did you make it to the Milky Way to see the lights all faded 
And that heaven is overrated 

Tell me, did you fall for a shooting star 
One without a permanent scar 
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there 

Now that she's back from that soul vacation 
Tracing her way through the constellation, hey, hey 
She checks out Mozart while she does tae-bo 
Reminds me that there's room to grow, hey, hey 

Now that she's back in the atmosphere 
I'm afraid that she might think of me as plain ol' Jane 
Told a story about a man who is too afraid to fly so he never did land 

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet 
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day 
And head back to the Milky Way 
And tell me, did Venus blow your mind 
Was it everything you wanted to find 
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there 

Can you imagine no love, pride, deep-fried chicken 
Your best friend always sticking up for you 
Even when I know you're wrong 
Can you imagine no first dance, freeze dried romance five-hour phone conversation 
The best soy latte that you ever had and me 

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet 
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day 
And head back toward the Milky Way 

Tell me did you sail across the sun 
Did you make it to the Milky Way to see the lights all faded 
And that heaven is overrated 

Tell me did you fall for a shooting star 
One without a permanent scar 
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself

And did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
And did you fall for a shooting star
Fall for a shooting star
And are you lonely looking for yourself out there


----------



## Agee

One way or another, I’m gonna find ya.
I’m gonna getcha, getcha, getcha, getcha.
One way or another, I’m gonna win ya.
I’m gonna getcha, getcha, getcha, getcha.
One way or another, I’m gonna see ya.
I’m gonna meetcha, meetcha, meetcha, meetcha.
One day, maybe next week, I’m gonna meetcha.
I’m gonna meetcha, I’ll meetcha.
I will drive past your house, and if the lights are all down I’ll see who’s around.
One way or another, I’m gonna find ya.
I’m gonna getcha, getcha, getcha, getcha.
One way or another, I’m gonna win ya.
I’ll getcha, I’ll getcha.
One way or another, I’m gonna see ya.
I’m gonna meetcha, meetcha, meetcha, meetcha.
One day, maybe next week, I’m gonna meetcha.
I’ll meetcha, ah.
And if the lights are all out, I’ll follow your bus downtown, see who’s hangin’ out.
One way or another I’m gonna lose ya.
I’m gonna give you the slip.
A slip of the lip, or another, I’m gonna lose ya.
I’m gonna trick ya, I’ll trick ya.
One way or another I’m gonna lose ya.
I’m gonna trick ya, trick ya, trick ya, trick ya.
One way or another, I’m gonna lose ya.
I’m gonna give you the slip.
I’ll walk down the mall, stand over by the wall, where I can see it all, find out who ya call.
Lead you to the supermarket, check out some specials and rat food.
Get lost in the crowd.
One way or another, I’m gonna getcha.
I’ll getcha.
I’ll getcha getcha getcha getcha.
Where I can see it all, find out who ya call.


----------



## Agee

Hey, hey, mama, said the way you move
Gonna make you sweat, gonna make you groove.
Oh, oh, child, way you shake that thing
Gonna make you burn, gonna make you sting.
Hey, hey, baby, when you walk that way
Watch your honey drip, can’t keep away.

*ah yeah, ah yeah, ah, ah, ah., ah yeah, ah yeah, ah, ah, ah.

I gotta roll, can’t stand still,
Got a flame in my heart, can’t get my fill,
Eyes that shine burning red,
Dreams of you all thru my head.
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.

Hey, baby, oh, baby, pretty baby,
Tell me what you do me now.
(repeat)

Didn’t take too long ’fore I found out
What people mean my down and out.
Spent my money, took my car,
Started tellin’ her friends she wants to be a star.
I don’t know but I been told
A big legged woman ain’t got no soul.

All I ask for when I pray,
Steady rollin’ woman gonna come my way.
Need a woman gonna hold my hand
And tell me no lies, make me a happy man.


----------



## Agee

Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
from the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
The hammer of the gods
Will drive our ships to new lands,
To fight the horde, singing and crying:
Valhalla, I am coming!
On we sweep with threshing oar,
Our only goal will be the western shore.
Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
from the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
How soft your fields so green,
Can whisper tales of gore,
Of how we calmed the tides of war.
We are your overlords.
On we sweep with threshing oar,
Our only goal will be the western shore.
So now you’d better stop and rebuild all your ruins,
For peace and trust can win the day
Despite of all your losing.


----------



## Agee

With a purple umbrella and a fifty cent hat,
Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.
Missus cool rides out in her aged cadillac.
Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.

come on, babe on the round about,
Ride on the merry-go-round,
We all know what your name is,
So you better lay your money down.

Alimony, alimony payin’ your bills,
Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.
When your conscience hits, you knock it back with pills.
Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.

Tellin’ tall tales of how it used to be.
Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.
With the butler and the maid and the servants three.
Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.

Oh, you got it.

Nobody hears a single word you say.
Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.
But you keep on talkin’ till your dyin’ day.
Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.

Livin’, lovin’, she’s just a woman.


----------



## Agee

Hey lady--you got the love I need
Maybe more than enough.
Oh darling... walk a while with me

Ooh, you’ve got so much...

Many times I loved
Many times been bitten
Many times I’ve gazed
Along the open road.

Many times I’ve lied
Many times I’ve listened
Many times I’ve wondered
How much there is to know.

Many dreams come true
And some have silver linings
I live for my dream
And a pocketful of gold.

Mellow is the man
Who knows what he’s been missing
Many many men
Can’t see the open road.

Many is a word
That only leaves you guessing
Guessing ’bout a thing
You really ought to know, ooh!
You really ought to know
I really ought to know!
Oooh, you know I should, you know I should, you know I should...


----------



## jazz lady

Satin sheets to lie on
Satin pillows to cry on
Still I'm not happy don't you see
Big long Cadillacs, tailor maids upon my back
Still I want you to set me free

I've found another man
Who can give more than you can
Though you've given me everything that money can buy
But your money can't hold me tight
Like he does on a long long night
No, you didn't keep me satisfied

Satin sheets to lie on
Satin pillows to cry on
Still I'm not happy don't you see
Big long Cadillacs, tailor maids upon my back
Still I want you to set me free

Satin sheets to lie on
Satin pillows to cry on
Still I'm not happy don't you see
Big long Cadillacs, tailor maids upon my back
Still I want you to set me free

Satin sheets to lie on


----------



## jazz lady

*One I really haven't heard in a looooooong time...*

I'm Lester the Nightfly
Hello Baton Rouge
Won't you turn your radio down
Respect the seven second delay we use

So you say there's a race
Of men in the trees
You're for tough legislation
Thanks for calling
I wait all night for calls like these

An independent station
WJAZ
With jazz and conversation
From the foot of Mt. Belzoni
Sweet music
Tonight the night is mine
Late line 'til the sun comes through the skylight

I've got plenty of java
And Chesterfield Kings
But I feel like crying
I wish I had a heart like ice
Heart like ice

If you want your honey
To look super swell
You must spring for that little blue jar
Patton's Kiss And Tell
Kiss And Tell

An independent station
WJAZ
With jazz and conversation
From the foot of Mt. Belzoni
Sweet music
Tonight the night is mine
Late line 'til the sun comes through the skylight

You'd never believe it
But once there was a time
When love was in my life
I sometimes wonder
What happened to that flame
The answer's still the same
It was you, it was you
Tonight you're still on my mind

An independent station
WJAZ
With jazz and conversation
From the foot of Mt. Belzoni
Sweet music
Tonight the night is mine
Late line 'til the sun comes through the skylight


----------



## morganj614

It's like a diamond ring-
It's a precious thing
And we never want to lose it
It's like a favorite song 
That we love to sing
Every time we hear the music

chorus:
We're in this love together.
We got the kind that lasts forever.
We're in this love together
And like berries on the vine,
It gets sweeter all the time.

Its like a rainy night in candlelight
And,ooh it's so romantic.
We got the whole thing working
out so right
And it's just the way we planned it.

chorus


----------



## morganj614

Whenever dark has fallen 
you know the spirit of the party 
starts to come alive. 
Until the day is dawning 
you can throw out all your blues 
and hit the city lights. 
'Cause there's music in the air 
and lots of loving everywhere 
so gimme the night. Gimme the night. 

You need the evening action, 
a place to dine, a glass of wine, 
a little late romance. 
It's a chain reaction. 
You'll see the people of the world 
coming out to dance. 
'Cause there's music in the air 
and lots of loving everywhere 
so gimme the night. Gimme the night. 

So come on out tonight 
and we'll lead the others 
on a ride through paradise. 
And if you feel all right 
then we can be lovers 'cause I see that 
starlight look in your eyes. 
Don't you know we can fly? 
Just gimme the night. Gimme the night. 

And if we stay together, 
we'll feel the rhythm of the evening 
taking us up high. 
Never mind the weather. 
We'll be dancing in the street 
until the morning light. 
'Cause there's music in the air 
and lots of loving everywhere. 
So gimme the night. Gimme the night


----------



## MMDad

My daughter will be singing this at Karaoke tonight:

I told the witch doctor I was in love with you
I told the witch doctor you didn't love me too
And then the witch doctor, he told me what to do
He said that ....

(CHORUS)
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang 
Walla walla, bing bang
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang
Walla walla, bing bang...
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang 
Walla walla, bing bang
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang 
Walla walla, bing bang

I told the witch doctor you didn't love me true
I told the witch doctor you didn't love me nice
And then the witch doctor, he game me this advice
He said to ...

(CHORUS)

Now, you've been keeping love from me
Just like you were a miser
And I'll admit I wasn't very smart
So I went out and found myself
A guy that's so much wiser
And he taught me the way to win your heart

My friend the witch doctor, he taught me what to say
My friend the witch doctor, he taught me what to do
I know that you'll be mine when I say this to you
Oh, Baby ....

(CHORUS)


----------



## vraiblonde

We were talking together
I said "What's up with this weather?"
Dont know whether or not
How sad I just got
Was on my own volition
Or if I'm just missin the sun

And tomorrow, I know,
Will be rainy at best.
And the forecast, I know,
Is that I'll be depressed.

But I'll wait outside
Hopin that I'll catch sight of the sun.

Because on and off,
The clouds have fought
For control over the sky

And lately the weather
Has been so bi-polar
And Consequently so have I

And now I'm sunny with a High of 75
Since You took my heavy heart 
And made it light

And it's funny how you find
You enjoy your life
When you're happy to be alive

And the temprature is freezing
And then, after dark,
There is a cold front sweeping
In over my heart

And we might break up
If I dont wake up to the sun

Sunny with a High of 75
Since You took my heavy heart
And made it light (made it light)

And its funny how you find
You enjoy your life
When you're happy to be...
Alive


----------



## morganj614

_Once there was a way to get back homeward
Once there was a way to get back home
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullaby

Golden slumbers fill your eyes
Smiles awake you when you rise
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullaby

Once there was a way to get back homeward
Once there was a way to get back home
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullaby

[Carry That Weight]

Boy, you're gonna carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time
Boy, you're gonna carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time

I never give you my pillow
I only send you my invitation
And in the middle of the celebrations
I break down

Boy, you're gonna carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time
Boy, you're gonna carry that weight
Carry that weight a long time

Yeah, all right!
Are you gonna be in my dreams, tonight?

And in the end
The love you take
Is equal to the love you lend  _


----------



## morganj614

*gettin jiggy ..lol*

_on your mark ready set let's go
dance floor pro I know you know
I go psycho when my new joint hit
just can't sit
gotta get jiggy wit it
ooh that's it
now honey honey come ride
DKNY all up in my eye
you gotta Prada bag with alotta stuff in it
give it to your friend let's spin
everybody lookin' at me
glancin' the kid
wishin' they was dancin' a jig
here with this handsome kid
ciga-cigar right from Cuba-Cuba
I just bite it
it's for the look I don't light it
illway the an-may on the ance-day oor-flay
givin' up jiggy make it feel like foreplay
yo, my car, yo its Infinite-
ha ha
Big Willie Style's all in it
Gettin' Jiggy Wit It

Chorus:

na na na na na na na nana
na na na na nana
gettin jiggy wit it
repeat 3x

what you wanna ball with the kid
watch your step you might fall
trying to do what I did
mama-unh mama-unh I'ma come closer
in the middle of the club with the rub-a-dub, unh
no love for the haters, the haters
mad cause I got floor seats at the Lakers
see me on the fifty yard line with the Raiders
met Ali he told me I'm the greatest
I got the fever for the flavor of a crowd pleaser
DJ play another
from the prince of this
your highness
only mad chicks ride in my whips
south to the west to the east to the north
bought my hits and watch 'em go off a go off
ah yes yes y'all and ya don't stop
in the winter or the (summertime)
I makes it hot
gettin jiggy wit 'em

Chorus

eight-fifty I.S. if you need a lift
who's the kid in the drop
who else Will Smith
livin' that life some consider a myth
rock from south street to one two fifth
women used to tease me
give it to me now nice and easy
since I moved up like George and Wheezy
cream to the maximum I be askin' 'em
would you like to bounce with the brother that's platinum
never see Will attackin' 'em
rather play ball with Shaq and um,
flatten 'em
psyche
kiddin'
you thought I took a spill
but I didn't
trust the lady of my life she hittin'
hit her with a drop top with the ribbon
crib for my mom on the outskirts of Philly
you trying to flex on me
don't be silly
getting jiggy wit it

Chorus _


----------



## JollyRoger

Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call 
Wanted to sail upon your waters since I was three feet tall 
You've seen it all, you've seen it all 

Watched the men who rode you switch from sail to steam 
In your belly you can hold the treasures few have ever seen 
Most of 'em dreams, most of 'em dreams 

Yes, I am a pirate, two hundred years too late 
The cannons don't thunder, there's nothin' to plunder 
I'm an over-forty victim of fate 
Arriving too late, arriving too late 

But I've done a bit of smugglin', I've run my share of grass 
Made enough money to buy Miami, but I pissed it away so fast 
Never meant to last, never meant to last 

I have been drunk now for over two weeks, 
Passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks 
But I've got stop wishin', got to go fishin' 
I'm down to rock bottom again 
Just a few friends, just a few friends 

"Nice to see all of our friends every year. Thank you 
friends." 

Now I go for younger women, lived with several awhile 
Though I ran 'em away, they'd come back one day 
And I still could manage a smile 
Sure takes a while, just takes a while 

Mother, mother ocean, after all my years I've found 
Occupational hazard being my occupation's just not around 
Feel like I've drowned, but I won't wear a frown 
Feel like I've drowned, I'm gonna go check out 
Peachtree Street somewhere downtown 
b


----------



## morganj614

*my wake-up song today*

We’re so sorry uncle albert
We’re so sorry if we caused you any pain
We’re so sorry uncle albert
But there’s no one left at home
And I believe I’m gonna rain
We’re so sorry but we haven’t heard a thing all day
We’re so sorry uncle albert
But if anything should happen we’ll be sure to give a ring

We’re so sorry uncle albert
But we haven’t done a bloody thing all day
We’re so sorry uncle albert
But the kettle’s on the boil and we’re so easily called away

Hand across the water (water)
Heads across the sky
Hand across the water (water)
Heads across the sky
Admiral halsey notified me
He had to have a berth or he couldn’t get to sea
I had another look and I had a cup of tea and butter pie
(the butter wouldn’t melt so I put it in the pie)

Hand across the water (water)
Heads across the sky
Hand across the water (water)
Heads across the sky

Live a little be a gypsy, get around(get around)
Get your feet up off the ground
Live a little, get around
Live a little be a gypsy, get around(get around)
Get your feet up off the ground
Live a little, get around

Hand across the water (water)
Heads across the sky
Hand across the water (water)
Heads across the sky
Ooo------------ooo-------------


----------



## RoseRed

The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
We don't need no water let the mother####er burn 
Burn mother####er burn 

Hello my name is Jimmy Pop and I'm a dumb white guy 
I'm not old or new but middle school fifth grade like junior high 
I don't know mofo if y'all peeps be buggin' givin' props to my ho 'cause she fly 
But I can take the heat 'cause I'm the other white meat known as Kid Funky Fried 
Yeah I'm hung like planet Pluto hard to see with the naked eye 
But if I crashed into Uranus I would stick it where the sun don't shine 
'Cause I'm kind of like Han Solo always strokin' my own Wookiee 
I'm the root of all that's evil yeah but you can call me Cookie 

The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
We don't need no water let the mother####er burn 
Burn mother####er burn 

Yo yo this hardcore ghetto gangster image takes a lot of practice 
I'm not black like Barry White no I am white like Frank Black is 
So if man is five and the Devil is six than that must make me seven 
This honky's gone to heaven 
But if I go to hell well then I hope I burn well 
I'll spend my days with J.F.K., Marvin Gaye, Martha Raye, and Lawrence Welk 
And Kurt Cobain, Kojak, Mark Twain and Jimi Hendrix's poltergeist 
And Webster yeah Emmanuel Lewis 'cause he's the Anti-Christ 

The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
We don't need no water let the mother####er burn 
Burn mother####er burn 

Everybody here we go ( 4 x's )
Ohh Ohh 
C'mon party people 
Ohh Ohh 
Throw your hands in the air 
Ohh Ohh 
C'mon party people 
Ohh Ohh 
Wave 'em like you don't care 
Ohh Ohh 
C'mon party people 
Ohh Ohh 
Everybody say ho 
Ohh Ohh 
C'mon party people 
Ohh Ohh 
Everybody here we go


----------



## jazz lady

*This song has been swirling through my head for days...*

They play a snippet of it for one of the Chase credit card commercials. I just had to figure out who did it and finally did a search. It's a group called "Five For Fighting" and the song is "100 Years." I'd love to get the album and see if it's as wonderful as this song. 

[verse]
I'm 15... for a moment
caught in between 10 and 20 
and I'm just dreamin'
countin' the ways to where you are

I'm 22... for a moment
and she feels better than ever
and we're on fire
making our way back from mars

[chorus]
15 there's still time for you
time to buy and time to lose
15... there's never a wish 
better than this
when you've only got a hundred years
to live

[verse]
I'm 33... for a moment
still the man,
but you see I'm a they
a kid on the way, babe
a family on my mind

I'm 45... for moment
the sea is high
and I'm heading into crisis
chasing the years of my life

[chorus]
15 there's still time for you
time to buy and time to lose
yourself
within a morning star

15... I'm all right with you
15... there's never a wish 
better than this
when you've only got a hundred years
to live

[pre-verse]
as time goes by
suddenly, "oh why?"
another blink of the eye
67 is gone
the sun is getting high
we're moving on

[verse]
I'm 99... for a moment
in time for just another moment
and I'm just dreamin'
countin' the ways to where you are

[chorus]
15... there's still time for you
22... I feel her too
33... your on your way
everday's a new day

hooo-.
hooo-.

15... there's still time for you
24... it's time to choose
15... there's never a wish 
better than this
when you've only got a hundred years
to live


----------



## kwillia

_Yeah, yeah 

Cryin' on my pillow 
Lonely in my bed 
Then I heard a voice beside me 
And she softly said 
"Thunder is your night light" 
"Magic is your dream" 
And as I held her 
She said, "See what I mean" 

I said "Whaaaat" 
She said "Ooo-ooo-ooo-wee" 
I said "All right" 
She said "Love me, love me, love me" 

Undercover angel 
Midnight fantasy 
I never had a dream 
That made sweet love to me 
Undercover angel 
The answer to my prayer 
You made me know 
That there's a love for me out there 
(Somewhere) 
Yeah, somewhere 

Heavenly surrender 
Sweet afterglow 
(Undercover) 
Givin' up my heart to you 
Now, angel, don't go 
She said, "Go find the right one 
"Love her and then" 
"When you look into her eyes" 
"You'll see me again" 

I said "Whaaaat" 
She said "Ooo-ooo-ooo-wee" 
I said "All right" 
She said "Love me, love me, love me" 

Undercover angel 
Midnight fantasy 
I never had a dream 
That made sweet love to me 
Undercover angel 
The answer to my prayer 
You made me know 
That there's a love for me out there 
(Somewhere) 
Oh, somewhere 

Now you know my story 
And girl, if it's right 
I'm gonna take you in my arms 
And love you tonight 
Underneath the covers 
The answer lies 
Lookin' for my angel 
In your sweet lovin' eyes 

She said, "Whaaat" 
I said, "Ooo-oo-oo-wee" 
She said, "All right" 
I said, "Love me, love me, love me" 
She said, "Whaaat" 
I said, "Ooo-oo-oo-wee" 
She said, "All right" 
I said, "Love me, love me, love me" 

Undercover angel 
Midnight fantasy 
I never had a dream 
that made sweet love to me 
Undercover angel 
The answer to my prayer 
You made me know 
That there's a love for me 
Love me, love me, love me 

Undercover angel 
Midnight fantasy 
I never had a dream 
That made sweet love to me 
Undercover angel 
The answer to my prayer 
You made me know that 
There's a love for me... _


----------



## kwillia

Woah-oh, woah-oh 
Skeletons in my closet 
Woah-oh, woah-oh yeah 
Skeletons in my closet 
Skeletons in my closet 
Skeletons in my shoes 
Skeletons I can only see 
Skeletons I can lose 

I said woah-oh, woah-oh 
I got skeletons in my closet 
I said woah-oh, woah-oh yeah 
Skeletons in my closet 

Skeletons in my basement 
Loitering on my streets 
Wearing my best pyjamas 
Sandwiched between my sheets 

I said woah-oh, woah-oh yeah 
Skeletons in my closet 
I said woah-oh, woah-oh yeah 
Skeletons in my closet 

Ooh, I see bones 
I see bones, icy bones 
Ooh, I see bones 
Say say bones - say boys don't you see them bones? 

Rattle them bones at midnight 
Shaking my bed, no sleep 
I find fingers in my coat pocket 
Skeletons from the deep 

I said woah-oh, woah-oh 
I got skeletons in my closet 
I said woah-oh, woah woah-oh 
I got skeletons in my closet 

Ooh, I see bones 
I see bones, s-see bones 
Ooh, I see bones 
Icy bones 
Say boys don't you see them bones? 
No? 
Heart bones, leg bones, ankle bones, arm bones, 
finger bones, dogie bones, head bones 

Skeletons in my closet 
They even know when I'm in my closet 
It's my.. my closet 
Not your closet 
My closet 
You can help me though 

whisper 
Alice we want you 
Alice 
Alice 
A-Alice 

What? 
Whaddya want?


----------



## kwillia

OMG... one of my all time favs...

_Hello Muddah, hello Fadduh, 
Here I am at Camp Grenada 
Camp is very entertaining 
and they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining. 

I went hiking with Joe Spivy 
He developed poison ivy 
You remember Leonard Skinner 
He got ptomaine poisoning last night after dinner. 

All the counselors hate the waiters 
And the lake has alligators 
And the head coach wants no sissies 
So he reads to us from something called Ulysses. 

Now I don't want this should scare ya 
But my bunkmate has malaria 
You remember Jeffrey Hardy 
They're about to organize a searching party. 

Take me home, oh muddah fadduh, take me home, I hate Grenada 
Don't leave me out in the forest where I might get eaten by a bear. 
Take me home, I promise I will not make noise or mess the house with 
other boys, oh please don't make me stay, I've been here one whole day. 

Dearest fadduh, darling muddah, 
How's my precious little bruddah? 
Let me come home if ya miss me 
I will even let Aunt Bertha hug and kiss me. 

Wait a minute, it stopped hailing, 
Guys are swimming, guys are sailing, 
Playing baseball, gee that's better, 
Muddah Fadduh please disregard this letter. 
_


----------



## kwillia

Wrapped around each other 
Trying so hard to stay warm 
That first cold winter together 
Lying in each others arms 
Watching those old movies 
Falling in love so desperately 
Honey, I was your hero 
And you were my leading lady 

We had it all 
Just like Bogie and Bacall 
Starring in our old late, late show 
Sailing away to Key Largo 

Here's lookin' at you kid 
Missing all the things we did 
We can find it once again, I know 
Just like they did in Key Largo 

Honey, can't you remember 
We played all the parts 
That sweet scene of surrender 
When you gave me your heart 
Please say you will 
Play it again 
'Cause I love you still 
Baby, this can't be the end 

We had it all 
(We had it all) 
Just like Bogie and Bacall 
Starring in our old late, late show 
Sailing away to Key Largo 

Here's lookin' at you kid 
(Here's lookin' at you kid) 
Missing all the things we did 
We can find it once again, I know 
Just like they did in Key Largo 

We had it all 
(We had it all) 
Just like Bogie and Bacall 
Starring in our old late, late show 
Sailing away to Key Largo


----------



## morganj614

*Danny Boy is the story of a father who has 4 boys. The eldest 3 have all gone
off to war and been killed. Now the youngest, Danny all of 16 years old is old enough to go to war himself (the pipes, the pipes of war are calling him). His father knows the odds and realizes that Danny too will probably be a casualty. In the event Danny lives however, the father knows he’s so old and broken hearted at the prospects of losing all his sons that he will die of a broken heart. This is his farewell song to his youngest son.


Oh Danny Boy, the pipes the pipes are calling
from glen to glen and down the mountain side
the summer’s gone and all the flowers dying
it’s you it’s you must go and I must bide
but come ye back when summer’s in the meadow
or when the valley’s hushed and white with snow
it’s I’ll be here in sunshine or in shadow
Oh Danny Boy my Danny Boy I love you so

And when ye come and all the flowers are dying
if I am dead as dead I well may be
you’ll come and find the place where I am lying
and knell and say an Ave there for me
and I shall hear tho soft ye tread above me
and all my grave will warmer sweeter be
and if you bend and tell me that you love me
than I shall sleep in peace until you come to me*


----------



## cattitude

In Loving Memory

Happy Birthday Mary....

There's a tear in your eye, 
And I'm wondering why, 
For it never should be there at all. 
With such pow'r in your smile, 
Sure a stone you'd beguile, 
So there's never a teardrop should fall. 
When your sweet lilting laughter's 
Like some fairy song, 
And your eyes twinkle bright as can be; 
You should laugh all the while 
And all other times smile, 
And now, smile a smile for me. 

Chorus
When Irish eyes are smiling, 
Sure, 'tis like the morn in Spring. 
In the lilt of Irish laughter 
You can hear the angels sing. 
When Irish hearts are happy, 
All the world seems bright and gay. 
And when Irish eyes are smiling, 
Sure, they steal your heart away. 

For your smile is a part 
Of the love in your heart, 
And it makes even sunshine more bright. 
Like the linnet's sweet song, 
Crooning all the day long, 
Comes your laughter and light. 
For the springtime of life 
Is the sweetest of all 
There is ne'er a real care or regret; 
And while springtime is ours 
Throughout all of youth's hours, 
Let us smile each chance we get.


----------



## RoseRed

November Rain


When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain
But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away
If we could take the time to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone
I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my 
own Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain, ohhh yeahhh
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain


Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> November Rain
> 
> 
> When I look into your eyes
> I can see a love restrained
> But darlin' when I hold you
> Don't you know I feel the same
> 'Cause nothin' lasts forever
> And we both know hearts can change
> And it's hard to hold a candle
> In the cold November rain


Great Song!


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Great Song!



Hey you!


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hey you!


Why do birds

Suddenly appear? 

Everytime you are near

Just like me

They long to be

Close to you


Why do stars

Fall down from the sky? 

Everytime you walk by

Just like me

They long to be

Close to you


(*) on the day that you were born

The angels got together and decided

To create a dream come true

So they sprinkled moondust in your hair

Of gold and starlight in your eyes of blue


(**) that is why all the girls in town

Follow you all around

Just like me

They long to be

Close to you


----------



## cattitude




----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Why do birds
> 
> Suddenly appear?
> 
> Everytime you are near
> 
> Just like me
> 
> They long to be
> 
> Close to you
> 
> 
> Why do stars
> 
> Fall down from the sky?
> 
> Everytime you walk by
> 
> Just like me
> 
> They long to be
> 
> Close to you
> 
> 
> (*) on the day that you were born
> 
> The angels got together and decided
> 
> To create a dream come true
> 
> So they sprinkled moondust in your hair
> 
> Of gold and starlight in your eyes of blue
> 
> 
> (**) that is why all the girls in town
> 
> Follow you all around
> 
> Just like me
> 
> They long to be
> 
> Close to you


----------



## morganj614

*Fine Young Cannibals...for your listening pleasure*

I can't stop
the way I feel
Things you do
don't seem real
Tell you what I got in mind
'cause we're runnin' out of time
Won't you ever set me free?
This waitin' 'rounds killin' me

She drives me crazy
like no one else
She drives me crazy
and I can't help myself

I can't get
any rest
People say
I'm obsessed
Everything that's serious lasts
But to me there's no surprise
What I have, I knew was true
Things go wrong, they always do

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can't help myself

I won't make it,
On my own
No on likes,
To be alone

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can't help myself

Uh huh huh

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can't help myself

Uh huh huh

She drives me crazy
Like no one else
She drives me crazy
And I can't help myself


----------



## virgovictoria

Audioslave - "I am the Highway"

Pearls that swim the rift of me
Long and weary my road has been
I was lost in the cities
Alone in the hills
No sorrow I feel
For anything I feel yea

I am not your rolling wheels
I am a highway
I am not your carpet ride
I am the sky

Friends and liars
Don’t wait for me
Cause I’ll get on
All by myself
Put millions of miles
Under my heels
And still too close to you
I feel

I am not your rolling wheels
I am the highway
I am not your carpet ride
I am the sky
I am not your blowing wind
I am the sky here
I am not your automn moon
I am the night
The night

I am not your rolling wheels
I am the highway
I am not your carpet rag
I am the sky
I am not your blowing wind
I am the lightining
I am not your automon
I am the night


----------



## RoseRed

I wanna live
with a cinnamon girl
I could be happy
the rest of my life
With a cinnamon girl.

A dreamer of pictures
I run in the night
You see us together,
chasing the moonlight,
My cinnamon girl.

Ten silver saxes,
a bass with a bow
The drummer relaxes
and waits between shows
For his cinnamon girl.

A dreamer of pictures
I run in the night
You see us together,
chasing the moonlight,
My cinnamon girl.

Pa sent me money now
I'm gonna make it somehow
I need another chance
You see your baby loves to dance
Yeah...yeah...yeah.


----------



## RoseRed

I would have given you all of my heart 
but there's someone who's torn it apart 
and she's taking almost all that I've got 
but if you want, I'll try to love again 
baby I'll try to love again but I know 

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know 
The first cut is the deepest 
'cause when it comes to being lucky she's cursed 
when it comes to lovin' me she's worst 
but when it comes to being loved she's first 
that's how I know 

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know 
The first cut is the deepest 

I still want you by my side 
just to help me dry the tears that I've cried 
cause I'm sure gonna give you a try 
and if you want, I'll try to love again 
but baby, I'll try to love again, but I know 

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know 
The first cut is the deepest 

'Cause when it comes to being lucky she's cursed 
when it comes to lovin' me she's worst 
but when it comes to being loved she's first 
that's how I know 

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know 
The first cut is the deepest


----------



## morganj614

Spent my days with a woman unkind,
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine.
Made up my mind to make a new start,
Going to california with an aching in my heart.
Someone told me there’s a girl out there
With love in her eyes and flowers in her hair.
Took my chances on a big jet plane,
Never let them tell you that they’re all the same.
The sea was red and the sky was grey,
Wondered how tomorrow could ever follow today.
The mountains and the canyons started to tremble and shake
As the children of the sun began to awake.
Seems that the wrath of the gods
Got a punch on the nose and it started to flow;
I think I might be sinking.
Throw me a line if I reach it in time
I’ll meet you up there where the path
Runs straight and high.
To find a queen without a king;
They say she plays guitar and cries and sings.
La la la la
Ride a white mare in the footsteps of dawn
Tryin’ to find a woman who’s never, never, never been born.
Standing on a hill in my mountain of dreams,
Telling myself it’s not as hard, hard, hard as it seems.


----------



## Vince

Life's like a road that you travel on
When there's ne day here and the next day gone
Somethimes you bend and sometimes you stand
Sometimes you turn your head to the wind
There's a world outside ev'ry darkened door
Where blues won't haunt you anymore
Where brave are free and lovers soar
Come ride with me to the distant shore
We won't hesitate
Break down the garden's gate
There's not much time left today

Life is a highway
I wanna ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I wanna drive it all night long

Through all these cities and all these towns
It's in my blood and it's all around
I love you now like I loved you then
This is the road and these are the hands
From Mozambique to those Memphis nights
The khyber Pass to Vancouver's lights

Knock me down get back up again
You're in my blood
I'm not a lonely man
There's no load I can't hold
Road so rough this I know
I'll be there when the light comes in
Just tell 'em we're survivors

Gimme gimme gimme gimme yeah
If you're going my way
I wanna drive it all night long
There was a distance between you and I
A misunderstanding once
But now we look in the eye

There ain't no load that I can't hold
Road so rough this I know
I'll be there when the light comes in
Just tell 'em we're survivors

Life is a highway
I wanna ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I wanna drive it all night long


----------



## tomchamp

Come to the door, Ma, and unlock the chain
I was just passin' through and got caught in the rain
There's nothin' I want, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

I was no more than a kid when you put me on the Southern Queen
With the police on my back I fled to New Orleans
I fought in the dockyards and with the money I made
I knew the fight was my home and blood was my trade

Baton Rouge, Ponchatoula, and Lafayette town
Well they paid me their money, Ma, I knocked the men down
I did what I did well it come easily
Restraint and mercy, Ma, were always strangers to me

I fought champion Jack Thompson in a field full of mud
Rain poured through the tent to the canvas and mixed with our blood
In the twelfth I slipped my tongue over my broken jaw
I stood over him and pounded his bloody body into the floor
Well the bell rang and rang and still I kept on
'Till I felt my glove leather slip 'tween his skin and bone

Then the women and the money came fast and the days I lost track
The women red, the money green, but the numbers were black
I fought for the men in their silk suits to lay down their bets
I took my good share, Ma, I have no regrets

Then I took the fix at the state armory with big John McDowell
From high in the rafters I watched myself fall
As they raised his arm my stomach twisted and the sky it went black
I stuffed my bag with their good money and I never looked back

Understand, in the end, Ma, every man plays the game
If you know me one different then speak out his name
Ma, if my voice now you don't recognize
Then just open the door and look into your dark eyes
I ask of you nothin', not a kiss not a smile,
Just open the door and let me lie down for a while

Now the gray rain's fallin' and my ring fightin's done
So in the work fields and alleys I take all who'll come
If you're a better man than me then just step to the line
Show me your money and speak out your crime
Now there's nothin' I want, Ma, nothin' that you need say
Just let me lie down for a while and I'll be on my way

Tonight in the shipyard a man draws a circle in the dirt
I move to the center and I take off my shirt
I study him for the cuts, the scars, the pain, 
Man, nor time can erase
I move hard to the left and I strike to the face


----------



## cattitude

Rescue me
Take me in your arms
Rescue me
I want your tender charm
'Cause I'm lonely
And I'm blue
I need you
And your love too
Come on and rescue me

Come on, baby, and rescue me
Come on, baby, and rescue me
'Cause I need you by my side
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Rescue me
Come on and take my heart
Take your love and conquer every part
'Cause I'm lonely
And I'm blue
I need you
And your love too
Come on and rescue me

Come on, baby, and rescue me
Come on, baby, and rescue me
'Cause I need you by my side
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Rescue me
Take me in your arms
Rescue me
I want your tender charm
'Cause I'm lonely
And I'm blue
I need you
And your love too
Come on and rescue me

(Come on baby)
Take me baby (take me baby)
Hold me baby (hold me baby)
Love me baby (love me baby)
Can't you see I need you baby
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Rescue me
Come on and take my hand
C'mon, baby and be my man
'Cause I love you
'Cause I want you
Can't you see that I'm lonely

Mmm-hmm (mmm-hmm)
Mmm-hmm (mmm-hmm)
Take me baby (take me baby)
Love me baby (love me baby)
Need me baby (need me baby)
Mmm-hmm (mmm-hmm)
Can't you see that I'm lonely


----------



## jackoholic

where do you get all these lyrics


----------



## MysticalMom

jackoholic said:
			
		

> where do you get all these lyrics



http://lyrics.com/


----------



## MysticalMom

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder 
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild


----------



## morganj614

I got dosed by you and 
Closer than most to you and 
What am I supposed to do 
Take it away I never had it anyway 
Take it away and everything will be okay 
In you a star is born and 
You cut a perfect form and 
Someone forever warm 
Lay on lay on lay on lay on 
Lay on lay on lay on lay on 
Way upon the mountain where she died 
All I ever wanted was your life 
Deep inside the canyon I can't hide 
All I ever wanted was your life 
Show love with no remorse and 
Climb on to your seahorse and 
This ride is right on course 
This is the way I wanted it to be with you 
This is the way that I knew that it would be with you 
Lay on lay on lay on lay on 
Lay on lay on lay on lay on 
Way upon the mountain where she died 
All I ever wanted was your life 
Deep inside the canyon I can't hide 
All I ever wanted was your life 
I got dosed by you and 
Closer than most to you and 
What am I supposed to do 
Take it away I never had it anyway 
Take it away and everything will be okay 
Way upon the mountain where she died 
All I ever wanted was your life 
Deep inside the canyon I can't hide 
All I ever wanted was your life


----------



## RoseRed

Looking around the house.
Hidden behind the window and the door.
Searching for signs of life but there's nobody home.

Well, maybe I'm just too sure.
Maybe I'm just too frightened 
by the sound of it.
Pieces of note fall down, but the letter said, 

[CHORUS:]
Aha, it was good living with you. 
Aha, it was good.
Aha, it was good living with you.
Aha, it was good.

Sitting around the house, 
watching the sun trace shadows on the floor.
Searching for signs of life, but there's nobody home.

Well, maybe I'll call 
or write you a letter.
Now, maybe we'll see on the Fourth of July.
But I'm not too sure, and I'm not too proud.
Well, I'm not too sure and I'm not too proud to say.

[CHORUS:]
Aha, it was good living with you. 
Aha, it was good.
Aha, it was good living with you.
Aha, it was good.

[spoken:] 
Yeah, you were so good.yeah you were so good, yeah that's right...​


----------



## jazz lady

*kelly clarkson...*

Grew up in a small town
And when the rain would fall down
I'd just stare out my window
Dreaming of what could be
And if I'd end up happy
I would pray (I would pray)

Trying hard to reach out
But when I tried to speak out
Felt like no one could hear me
Wanted to belong here
But something felt so wrong here
So I prayed I could break away

[Chorus:]
I'll spread my wings and I'll learn how to fly
I'll do what it takes til' I touch the sky
And I'll make a wish
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway
Out of the darkness and into the sun
But I won't forget all the ones that I love
I'll take a risk
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway

Wanna feel the warm breeze
Sleep under a palm tree
Feel the rush of the ocean
Get onboard a fast train
Travel on a jet plane, far away (I will)
And breakaway

[Chorus]

Buildings with a hundred floors
Swinging around revolving doors
Maybe I don't know where they'll take me but
Gotta keep moving on, moving on
Fly away, breakaway

I'll spread my wings
And I'll learn how to fly
Though it's not easy to tell you goodbye
I gotta take a risk
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway
Out of the darkness and into the sun
But I won't forget the place I come from
I gotta take a risk
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway, breakaway, breakaway


----------



## Pandora

Jazz  I love that entire CD!







This song is on the radio now.  

Listen, baby
Ain't no mountain high
Ain't no vally low
Ain't no river wide enough, baby
If you need me, call me
No matter where you are
No matter how far
Just call my name
I'll be there in a hurry
You don't have to worry
'Cause baby,
There ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough
Ain't no river wide enough
To keep me from getting to you
Remember the day
I set you free
I told you
You could always count on me
From that day on I made a vow
I'll be there when you want me
Some way,some how
'Cause baby,
There ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough
Ain't no river wide enough
To keep me from getting to you
No wind, no rain
My love is alive
Way down in my heart
Although we are miles apart
If you ever need a helping hand
I'll be there on the double
As fast as I can
Don't you know that
There ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough
Ain't no river wide enough
To keep me from getting to you
Don't you know that
There ain't no mountain high enough
Ain't no valley low enough
Ain't no river wide enough


----------



## Agee

*Yes indeed posted...*

Worth a repeat!

Baby, when I think about you
I think about love
Darlin', don't live without you
And your love
If I had those golden dreams
Of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the heaven
'Til I'm dyin' on the way

Feel like makin'
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

Baby, if I think about you
I think about love
Darlin', if I live without you
I live without love
If I had the sun and moon
And they were shinin'
I would give you both night and day
Of satisfyin'

Feel like makin'
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love to you

And if I had those golden dreams
Of my yesterdays
I would wrap you in the heaven
'Til I'm dyin' on the way

Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
Feel like makin' love
(repeat many times)
Feel like makin' love to you


----------



## Agee

Well I take whatever I want
And baby, I want you
You give me something I need
Now tell me I got something for you
Come on, come on, come on and do it
Come on, and do what you do

I can't get enough of your love
I can't get enough of your love
I can't get enough of your love

Well it's late, and I want love
Love that's gonna break me in two
Don't hang me up in your doorway
Don't hang me up like you do
Come on, come on, come on and do it
Come on, and do what you do

I can't get enough of your love
I can't get enough of your love
I can't get enough of your love


----------



## jazz lady

City girls just seem to find out early how to open doors with just a smile. 
A rich old man and she won't have to worry. She'll dress up all in lace and go in style. 
Late at night a big old house gets lonely, I guess every form of refuge has its price. 
And it breaks her heart to think her love is only given to a man with hands as cold as ice. 
So she tells him she must go out for the evening to comfort an old friend who's feeling down. 
But he knows where she's going as she's leaving, she’s headed for the cheating side of town. 
You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise. 
I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. 

On the other side of town a boy is waiting with fiery eyes and dreams no one could steal. 
She drives on through the nice anticipating cause he makes her feel the way she used to feel. 
She rushes to his arms, they fall together. She whispers that it's only for awhile. 
She swears that soon she'll be coming back forever, she pulls away and leaves him with a smile. 
You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise. 
I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. 

She gets up and pours herself a strong one and stares out at the stars up in the sky. 
Another night, it's gonna be a long one, she draws the shade and hangs her head to cry. 
She wonders how it ever got this crazy, she thinks about a boy she knew in school. 
Did she get tired or did she just get lazy? She's so far gone she feels just like a fool. 
My, oh my, you sure know how to arrange things, you set it up so well, so carefully. 
Ain't it funny how your new life didn't change things, 
you're still the same old girl you used to be.

You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise. 
I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. 
There ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. Honey, you can't hide your lying eyes.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> City girls just seem to find out early how to open doors with just a smile.
> A rich old man and she won't have to worry. She'll dress up all in lace and go in style.
> Late at night a big old house gets lonely, I guess every form of refuge has its price.
> And it breaks her heart to think her love is only given to a man with hands as cold as ice.
> So she tells him she must go out for the evening to comfort an old friend who's feeling down.
> But he knows where she's going as she's leaving, she’s headed for the cheating side of town.
> You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise.
> I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes.
> 
> On the other side of town a boy is waiting with fiery eyes and dreams no one could steal.
> She drives on through the nice anticipating cause he makes her feel the way she used to feel.
> She rushes to his arms, they fall together. She whispers that it's only for awhile.
> She swears that soon she'll be coming back forever, she pulls away and leaves him with a smile.
> You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise.
> I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes.
> 
> She gets up and pours herself a strong one and stares out at the stars up in the sky.
> Another night, it's gonna be a long one, she draws the shade and hangs her head to cry.
> She wonders how it ever got this crazy, she thinks about a boy she knew in school.
> Did she get tired or did she just get lazy? She's so far gone she feels just like a fool.
> My, oh my, you sure know how to arrange things, you set it up so well, so carefully.
> Ain't it funny how your new life didn't change things,
> you're still the same old girl you used to be.
> 
> You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise.
> I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes.
> There ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. Honey, you can't hide your lying eyes.



Love this song!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> City girls just seem to find out early how to open doors with just a smile.
> A rich old man and she won't have to worry. She'll dress up all in lace and go in style.
> Late at night a big old house gets lonely, I guess every form of refuge has its price.
> And it breaks her heart to think her love is only given to a man with hands as cold as ice.
> So she tells him she must go out for the evening to comfort an old friend who's feeling down.
> But he knows where she's going as she's leaving, she’s headed for the cheating side of town.
> You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise.
> I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes.
> 
> On the other side of town a boy is waiting with fiery eyes and dreams no one could steal.
> She drives on through the nice anticipating cause he makes her feel the way she used to feel.
> She rushes to his arms, they fall together. She whispers that it's only for awhile.
> She swears that soon she'll be coming back forever, she pulls away and leaves him with a smile.
> You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise.
> I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes.
> 
> She gets up and pours herself a strong one and stares out at the stars up in the sky.
> Another night, it's gonna be a long one, she draws the shade and hangs her head to cry.
> She wonders how it ever got this crazy, she thinks about a boy she knew in school.
> Did she get tired or did she just get lazy? She's so far gone she feels just like a fool.
> My, oh my, you sure know how to arrange things, you set it up so well, so carefully.
> Ain't it funny how your new life didn't change things,
> you're still the same old girl you used to be.
> 
> You can't hide your lying eyes and your smile is a thin disguise.
> I thought by now you'd realize, there ain't no way to hide your lying eyes.
> There ain't no way to hide your lying eyes. Honey, you can't hide your lying eyes.


Classic!, and appropriate!...

Very Nice!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Love this song!


Oh, it has special significance tonight, that's for sure.  

Anyway, I love anything by The Eagles.


----------



## morganj614

Che bella cosa na jurnata 'e sole
N'aria serena doppo na tempesta!
Pe' ll'aria fresca pare gia' na festa
Che bella cosa na jurnata 'e sole.

Ma n'atu sole
Cchiu' bello, ojè
'O sole mio
Sta 'nfronte a te! 
‘O sole, ‘o sole mio
Sta 'nfronte a te! 
Sta 'nfronte a te! 

Quanno fa nott' e 'o sole se ne scenne
Mme vene quase 'na malincunia
Sotto 'a fenesta toia restarria,
Quanno fa nott' e 'o sole se ne scenne.

Ma n'atu sole
Cchiù bello, ojè
'O sole mio
Sta nfronte a te

O sole, 'o sole mio
Sta nfronte a te
Sta nfronte a te


----------



## morganj614

*in your best accent*



(In Napoli where love is king
When boy meets girl here's what they say)

When the moon hits you eye like a big pizza pie
That's amore
When the world seems to shine like you've had too much wine
That's amore
Bells will ring ting-a-ling-a-ling, ting-a-ling-a-ling
And you'll sing "Vita bella"
Hearts will play tippy-tippy-tay, tippy-tippy-tay
Like a gay tarantella

When the stars make you drool just like a pasta fazool
That's amore
When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet
You're in love
When you walk down in a dream but you know you're not
Dreaming signore
Scuzza me, but you see, back in old Napoli
That's amore

When the moon hits you eye like a big pizza pie
That's amore
When the world seems to shine like you've had too much wine
That's amore
Bells will ring ting-a-ling-a-ling, ting-a-ling-a-ling
And you'll sing "Vita bella"
Hearts will play tippy-tippy-tay, tippy-tippy-tay
Like a gay tarantella

When the stars make you drool just like a pasta fazool
That's amore
When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet
You're in love
When you walk down in a dream but you know you're not
Dreaming signore
Scuzza me, but you see, back in old Napoli
That's amore
Lucky fella

When the stars make you drool just like a pasta fazool
That's amore
(When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet
You're in love
When you walk down in a dream but you know you're not
Dreaming signore
Scuzza me, but you see, back in old Napoli
That's amore, (amore)
That's amore


----------



## tomchamp

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
When the skies of November turn gloomy.

With a load of iron ore - 26,000 tons more
Than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty
That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
When the gales of November came early

The ship was the pride of the American side
Coming back from some mill in Wisconson
As the big freighters go it was bigger than most
With a crew and the Captain well seasoned.

Concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
When they left fully loaded for Cleveland
And later that night when the ships bell rang
Could it be the North Wind they'd been feeling.

The wind in the wires made a tattletale sound
And a wave broke over the railing
And every man knew, as the Captain did, too,
T'was the witch of November come stealing.

The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
When the gales of November came slashing
When afternoon came it was freezing rain
In the face of a hurricane West Wind

When supper time came the old cook came on deck
Saying fellows it's too rough to feed ya
At 7PM a main hatchway caved in
He said fellas it's been good to know ya.

The Captain wired in he had water coming in
And the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when his lights went out of sight
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Does anyone know where the love of God goes
When the words turn the minutes to hours
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
If they'd fifteen more miles behind her.

They might have split up or they might have capsized
They may have broke deep and took water
And all that remains is the faces and the names
Of the wives and the sons and the daughters.

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the ruins of her ice water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams,
The islands and bays are for sportsmen.

And farther below Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
With the gales of November remembered.

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed
In the Maritime Sailors' Cathedral
The church bell chimed, 'til it rang 29 times
For each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald.

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
Superior, they say, never gives up her dead
When the gales of November come early.


----------



## greyhound

tomchamp said:
			
		

> The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
> Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
> The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
> When the skies of November turn gloomy.


 
Wow...Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Softballkid

Yeah the big boss man, he likes to crack that whip
I ain't nothing but a number on his timecard slip,
I give him 40 hours and a piece of my soul,
Puts me somewhere at the bottom of his totem pole,
Hell I don't even think he knows my name...

(Chorus)
Well all week long I'm a real nobody,
But I just punched out and its paycheck Friday,
Weekends here, good God almighty,
I'm going to get drunk and be somebody
Yeah, yeah, yeah...

My baby cuts hair at a beauty boutique,
Just blowin' and goin' till she dead on her feet,
They walk right in and sit right down,
She gives them what they want and then she spins them around,
Hey I don't think they even know her name...

(Chorus)
All week long she's a real nobody,
but I just picked her up and its paycheck Friday,
Weekends here, good God almighty,
Baby lets get drunk and be somebody
Yeah, yeah, yeah...

Well just average people, in an everyday bar,
driving from work in our ordinary cars,
and I like to come here with the regular Joes,
drink all you want, be the star of the show

(Chorus)
All week long bunch of real nobodies,
but we just punched out and its paycheck Friday,
Weekends here, good God almighty,
People lets get drunk (lets get drunk!)
All week long we're some real nobodies,
but we just punched out and its paycheck Friday,
Weekends here, good God almighty,
People lets get drunk and be somebody
Yeah, yeah, yeah...


Its new, but such a good tune


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

>



Talking to yourself, eh? Well, ciao bella


----------



## mainman

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Talking to yourself, eh? Well, ciao bella


A girl went back to Napoli
Because she missed the scenery
The native dances and the charming songs
But wait a minute, something's wrong
Hey, mambo! Mambo italiano!
Hey, mambo! Mambo italiano
Go, go, go you mixed up sicialiano
All you calabraise-a do the mambo like a crazy with a
Hey mambo, don't wanna tarantella
Hey mambo, no more a mozzarella
Hey mambo! Mambo italiano!
Try an enchilada with da fish a bac a lab and then a
Hey goombah, I love a how you dance a rhumbah
But take a some advice paisano
Learn how to mambo
If you gonna be a square
You ain't a gonna go nowhere
Hey mambo! mambo italiano!
Hey mambo! mambo italiano!
Go, go, Joe, shake like a Giovanno
Hello kess-a-deetch-a you getta happy in the feets a
When you mambo italiano
Shake-a Baby shake-a cause i love a when you take a me
Mama say "stop-a or I'm gonna go to papa"
And a hey ja drool you don't a have to go to school
Just make-a wid da beat bambino
It's a like a vino
Kid you good a lookin' but you don't a-know what's cookin' till you
Hey mambo, Mambo italiano
Hey mambo, Mambo italiano
Ho, ho, ho, you mixed up Siciliano
it's a so delish a ev'rybody come copisha
How to mambo italianoooooo!
'Ats nice!
UNH!


----------



## virgovictoria

mainman said:
			
		

> A girl went back to Napoli
> Because she missed the scenery
> The native dances and the charming songs
> But wait a minute, something's wrong
> Hey, mambo! Mambo italiano!
> Hey, mambo! Mambo italiano
> UNH!


  EARWORM!!!!


----------



## Agee

*Goin' to the city, got you on my mind,
Country sure is pretty, I'll leave it all behind,
This is my decision, I'm comin' home to stay this time.

'Cause I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city,
Fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city.

Breathin' all the clean air, sittin' in the sun,
When I get my train fare, I'll get up and run.
I'm ready for the city, air pollution here I come!

'Cause I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city,
I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city.

I'm like a fish out of water, I'm just a man in a hole.
The city lights turn my blues into gold.
I ain't no country boy, I'm just a homesick man.
I'm gonna hit the grit just as fast as I can.

**I'm tired of layin' back, hangin' around,
I'm gonna catch that train, then I'll be city bound.

*{Rod - Solo}*

I ain't no country boy, I'm just a homesick man.
I'm gonna hit the grit just as fast as I can.

I'll get off on Main Street, step into the crowd,
Sidewalk under my feet, yeah, traffic's good and loud.
When I see my inner city child, I'll be walkin' on a cloud.

'Cause I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city,
I'm a fool for the city, I'm a fool for the city...
I'm a fool, (Fool for the city) A fool for the city, (Fool for the city)
I'm a fool, (Fool for the city) A fool for the city, (Fool for the city)
I'm a fool, (Fool for the city) A crazy fool, (Fool for the city)

I'm a fool yea, (Fool for the city) A fool for the city, (Fool for the city)
(Fool for the city) (Fool for the city)
I ain't no country boy, woo! (Fool for the city) (Fool for the city)
Woo! (Fool for the city) (Fool for the city)
A Fool for the city (Fool for the city) (Fool for the city)
Whoo! (Fool for the city) (Fool for the city) ...
*


----------



## Agee

* don't want you, cook my bread,
I don't want you, make my bed,
I don't want your money too,
I just wanna make love to you.

I don't want you, be no slave,
I don't want you, work all day,
I don't want you to be sad and blue,
I just wanna make love to you.

I can tell by the way that you baby talk,
I can see by the way that you switch and walk,
I can tell by the way that you treat your man,
But I could love you baby, it's a cryin' shame.

I don't want you, wash my clothes,
I don't want you, keep a home,
I don't want you to be true,
I just wanna make love to you.

*{Rod - Solo}*

I don't want you, be no slave,
I don't want you, work all day,
I don't want you to be true,
I just wanna make love to you.

I don't want you, keep a home,
I don't want you, wash my clothes,
I don't want you to be true,
I just wanna make love...
*


----------



## Agee

*Well it's midnight, I feel alright, I'm as high as a Georgia pine,
Tell all the world, 'bout that little girl of mine.

But I cheated, I mistreated, lied with a heart of stone,
Now I need somebody, to drive this bad boy home.

Drive me home, drive me home,
I can't make it on my own, drive me home,
Baby won't you drive me home. Whoo!

I feel hazy and it's crazy, forgot everything, I know,
Before I leave, give me one more for the road.

All the sad songs and the bad songs the jukebox played tonight,
A little rock and roll will make everything alright.

Drive me home, drive me home,
I can't make it on my own, drive me home,
Baby won't you drive me, honey won't you drive me home.

*{Dave - Solo}*

Drive me home, drive me home,
Can't make it on my own, I'm stoned to the bone,
Baby won't you drive me home.

Yea, c'mon!
Yea, c'mon drive me home woman, I'm stoned to the bone.
Oh let me get into your car. Stir the stick, whoo!
Put your foot down baby!
Ah, ya haven't been drinkin' have ya?
Ya have? Up ahead, slow down
You're goin' too fast, look out, oh! (Crash!)
####in' hell! What are you doin'? Oh, ... Oh, look out for that tree!

C'mon and drive me home, c'mon and drive me home
C'mon and drive me home, c'mon and drive me home
C'mon and drive me home, c'mon and drive me home
C'mon and drive me home, c'mon and drive me...
Home, home, home ....
*


----------



## greyhound

Heard this today.....

Oh mama I'm in fear for my life
From the long arm of the law
Lawman has put an end to my running
And I'm so far from my home
Oh mama I can hear you a crying
You're so scared and all alone
Hangman is coming down from the gallows
And I don't have very long

This jig is up the news is out
They've finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
This will be the end today of the wanted man

Oh mama I've been years on the lamb
And had a high price on my head
Lawman said get him dead or alive
Now it's for sure he'll see me dead
Dear mama I can hear you a crying
You're so scared and all alone
Hangman is coming down from the gallows
And I don't have very long

This jig is up the news is out
They've finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
The judge will have revenge today
On the wanted man


----------



## jazz lady

Time (after) time, (I'm) short of breath, don't even try (?)
Try a little harder
Something's wrong, you're not naive,
you must must be strong
Ooh, baby, try
Hey boy, move a little closer.
You're Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush

Modern medicine falls short of your complaints
Ooh, try a little harder
You're moving in circles,
won't you dilate
Baby try
Hey boy, move a little closer
'Cause, you're Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush

Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush, eye to eye
Too shy shy
Hush hush


----------



## jazz lady

Is it too much to ask 
I want a comfortable bed that won't hurt my back 
Food to fill me up 
And warm clothes and all that stuff 

Shouldn't I have this 
Shouldn't I have this 
Shouldn't I have all of this, and 

Passionate kisses 
Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh 
Passionate kisses from you 

Is it too much to demand 
I want a full house and a rock and roll band 
Pens that won't run out of ink 
And cool quiet and time to think 
Shouldn't I have this 
Shouldn't I have this 
Shouldn't I have all of this, and 

Passionate kisses 
Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh 
Passionate kisses from you 

Do I want too much 
Am I going overboard to want that touch 
I shout it out to the night 
"Give me what I deserve, 'cause it's my right" 
Shouldn't I have this (shouldn't I) 
Shouldn't I have this (shouldn't I) 
Shouldn't I have all of this, and 

Passionate kisses 
Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh 
Passionate kisses from you 
Passionate kisses 
Passionate kisses, whoa oh oh 
Passionate kisses from you


----------



## tomchamp

It was a slow day
And the sun was beating
On the soldiers by the side of the road
There was a bright light
A shattering of shop windows
The bomb in the baby carriage
Was wired to the radio
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slow motion
The way we look to us all
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry

It was a dry wind
And it swept across the desert
And it curled into the circle of birth
And the dead sand
Falling on the children
The mothers and the fathers
And the automatic earth
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slow motion
The way we look to us all o-yeah
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry

It's a turn-around jump shot
It's everybody jump start
It's every generation throws a hero up the pop charts
Medicine is magical and magical is art, think of
The Boy in the Bubble
And the baby with the baboon heart

And I believe
These are the days of lasers in the jungle
Lasers in the jungle somewhere
Staccato signals of constant information
A loose affiliation of millionaires
And billionaires and baby
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slo-mo
The way we look to us all o-yeah
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry


----------



## jazz lady

*stupid earworm...*

I used to be a renegade, I used to fool around
But I couldn't take the punishment, and had to settle down
Now I'm playing it real straight, and yes I cut my hair
You might think I'm crazy, but I don't even care
Because I can tell what's going on
It's hip to be square

I like my bands in business suits, I watch them on TV
I'm working out most everyday and watching what I eat
They tell me that it's good for me, but I don't even car
I know that it's crazy
I know that it's nowhere
But there is no denying that
It's hip to be square

It's not too hard to figure out, you see it everyday
And those that were the farthest out have gone the other way
You see them on the freeway, It don't look like a lot of fun
But don't you try to fight it; "An idea who's time has come."

Don't tell me that I'm crazy
Don't tell me I'm nowhere
Take it from me
It's hip to be square


----------



## gumby

*"Red Barchetta"*

My uncle has a country place
That no one knows about
He says it used to be a farm
Before the Motor Law
And on Sundays I elude the eyes
And hop the Turbine Freight
To far outside the Wire
Where my white-haired uncle waits

Jump to the ground
As the Turbo slows to cross the borderline
Run like the wind
As excitement shivers up and down my spine
Down in his barn
My uncle preserved for me an old machine
For fifty odd years
To keep it as new has been his dearest dream

I strip away the old debris
That hides a shining car
A brilliant red Barchetta
From a better vanished time
I fire up the willing engine
Responding with a roar
Tires spitting gravel
I commit my weekly crime

Wind
In my hair
Shifting and drifting
Mechanical music
Adrenaline surge...

Well-weathered leather
Hot metal and oil
The scented country air
Sunlight on chrome
The blur of the landscape
Every nerve aware

Suddenly ahead of me
Across the mountainside
A gleaming alloy air car
Shoots towards me, two lanes wide
I spin around with shrieking tires
To run the deadly race
Go screaming through the valley
As another joins the chase

Drive like the wind
Straining the limits of machine and man
Laughing out loud with fear and hope
I've got a desperate plan
At the one-lane bridge
I leave the giants stranded at the riverside
Race back to the farm
To dream with my uncle at the fireside


----------



## Freakyfreak

THREE DOG NIGHT
EASY TO BE HARD 


How can people be so heartless
How can people be so cruel
Easy to be hard
Easy to be cold
How can people have no feelings
How can they ignore their friends
Easy to be proud
Easy to say no
And especially people
Who care about strangers
Who care about evil
And social injustice
Do you only
Care about the bleeding crowd?
How about a needing friend?
I need a friend
How can people be so heartless
You know I'm hung up on you
Easy to give in
Easy to help out
And especially people
Who care about strangers
Who say they care about social injustice
Do you only
Care about the bleeding crowd
How about a needing friend?
I need a friend
How can people have no feelings
How can they ignore their friends
Easy to be hard
Easy to be cold
Easy to be proud
Easy to say no


----------



## Freakyfreak

FRANK ZAPPA
STINK FOOT 


In the dark
Where all the fevers grow
Under the water
Where the shark bubbles blow
In the mornin'
By yer radio
Do the walls close in t' suffocate ya
You ain't got no friends . . .
An' all the others: they hate ya
Does the life you been livin' gotta go, hmmm?
Well, lemme straighten you out
About a place I know . . .
(Get yer shoes 'n socks on people,
It's right aroun' the corner!)
Out through the night
An' the whispering breezes
To the place where they keep 
The Imaginary Diseases,
Out through the night
An' the whispering breezes
To the place where they keep
The Imaginary Diseases, mmm . . .

This has to be the disease for you
Now scientists call this disease
Bromidrosis
But us regular folks
Who might wear tennis shoes
Or an occasional python boot
Know this exquisite little inconvenience
By the name of:
STINK FOOT
Y'know, my python boot is too tight
I couldn't get it off last night
A week went by, an' now it's July
I finally got it off
An' my girl-friend cry
"You got STINK FOOT!
STINK FOOT, darlin'
Your STINK FOOT puts a hurt on my nose!
STINK FOOT! STINK FOOT! I ain't lyin',
Can you rinse it off, d'you suppose?"
Here Fido . . . Fido . . .
C'mere little puppy . . . bring the slippers
"Arf, arf, arf!" (crash-crumble-bump-bump-bump)
Heh heh heh . . . sick . . .

Well then Fido got up off the floor an' he rolled over
An' he looked me straight in the eye
An' you know what he said?
Once upon a time
Somebody say to me
(This is a dog talkin' now)
What is your Conceptual Continuity?
Well, I told him right then
(Fido said)
It should be easy to see
The crux of the biscuit
Is the Apostrophe(')
Well, you know
The man who was talkin' to the dog
Looked at the dog an' he said: (sort of staring in desbelief)
"You can't say that!"
He said:
"IT DOESN'T, 'n YOU CAN'T!
I WON'T, 'n IT DON'T!
IT HASN'T, IT ISN'T, IT EVEN AIN'T
'N IT SHOULDN'T . . .
IT COULDN'T!"
He told me NO NO NO!
I told him YES YES YES!
I said: "I do it all the time . . .
Ain't this boogie a mess!"
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT 
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
(POO-DLE . . . )
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
( . . . BITES)
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
(POO-DLE . . . )
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
( . . . BITES)
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
(POO-DLE . . . )
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
( . . . BITES)
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
(POO-DLE . . . )
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
( . . . BITES)
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES
THE POODLE CHEWS IT
THE POODLE BY-EE-ITES


----------



## Freakyfreak

GRAND FUNK RAILROAD
FEELIN' ALRIGHT 


Seems I got to have a change in scene,
'Cause every night I have the strangest dreams.
Imprisoned by the way things used to be, yeah,
Left here on my own or so it seems.
I got to leave before I start to scream,
'Cause somebody locked the door and took the key.


CHORUS
Feelin' alright? I'm not feelin' too good myself.
Feelin' alright? I'm not feelin' too good myself.


Oooo, Oooo, Oooo, Oooo, Oooo-ooo.


Baby, you sure took me on one big ride,
And, even now I sit and wonder why.
Then, when I think of you, I start to cry,
I know I can't get upset and I must keep dry.
I got to stop believin' in all your lies,
'Cause I got too much to do before I die.


CHORUS


Oooo, Oooo, Oooo, Oooo, Oooo-ooo.


CHORUS


Oh, yeah.


CHORUS


Oooo, Oooo, Oooo, Oooo, Oooo-ooo.


----------



## Freakyfreak

BAD COMPANY



Company Always on the runDestiny is the rising sunOh I was born 6-gun in my handBehind a gun I'll make my final standThat's why they call me
Bad companyAnd I can't denyBad companyTill the day I dieTill the day I dieTill the day I die
Rebel soulsDeserters we are calledChose a gun and threw away the sunNow these townsThey all know our name 6-gun sound is our claim to fameI can hear them say
Bad companyAnd I won't denyBad Bad companyTill the day I dieTill the day I dieSOLO
BadBad companyI can't denyBad companyTill the day I dieAnd I say it'sBad company Oh Yeah---YeahBad companyTill the day I die Oh Yeah
Tell me that you are not a thiefOh But I amBad CompanyIt's the way I playDirty for dirtyOh Somebody Double-crossed meDouble-crossDouble-cross
YeahWe're Bad companyKill in cold blood


----------



## tomchamp

I hear the train a comin'; it's rollin' 'round the bend,
And I ain't seen the sunshine since I don't know when.
I'm stuck at Folsom Prison and time keeps draggin' on.
But that train keeps rollin' on down to San Antone.

When I was just a baby, my mama told me, "Son,
Always be a good boy; don't ever play with guns."
But I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die.
When I hear that whistle blowin' I hang my head and cry.

I bet there's rich folk eatin' in a fancy dining car.
They're prob'ly drinkin' coffee and smokin' big cigars,
But I know I had it comin', I know I can't be free,
But those people keep a movin', and that's what tortures me.

Well, if they freed me from this prison, if that railroad train was mine,
I bet I'd move on over a little farther down the line,
Far from Folsom Prison, that's where I want to stay,
And I'd let that lonesome whistle blow my blues away.


----------



## mainman

The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
(the freaks come out)
The freaks come out at night

Discos don't open till after dark
And it ain't till twelve till the party really starts
And I always had to be home by ten
Right before the fun was about to begin
Crowds of people lined up inside and out
Just one reason, to rock the house
But in the day time the streets was clear
You couldn't find a good freak anywhere, 'cause

The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
(the freaks come out)
The freaks come out at night

Now when freaks get dressed to go out at night
They like to wear leather jackets, chains and spikes
They wear rips and zippers all in their shirts
Real tight pants and fresh mini skirts
All kinds of colors runnin' through their hair
And you could just about find a freak anywhere
But then again, you could know someone all their life
But might not know they're a freak unless you see them at night, 'cause

The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
(the freaks come out)
The freaks come out at night

Now the party's jumpin', the place is packed
And when the crowd's like this, I'm ready to rap
But before I could bust a rhyme on the mic
Freaks are all over me like white on rice
Freaks come in all shapes, sizes and colors
But what I like about 'em most is that they're real good lovers
They do it in the park, they do it in the dark
But most freaks are known for breakin' hearts
You could never tell what a freak was thinkin' of
And you may never catch a freak without at least one glove
And they don't walk, when they step, they strut
And nine times out of ten they drive you nuts
But take my advice, you don't stand a chance
Freaks are so bad they got their own dance
So if you wanna live a nice quiet life
Do yourself a favor, don't come out at night, 'cause

The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
(the freaks come out)
The freaks come out at night

Hut one, hut two
Hut hut hut
The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
The freaks come out at night
(the freaks come out)
The freaks come out at night


----------



## tomchamp

I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time.
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because you're mine, 
I walk the line

I find it very, very easy to be true
I find myself alone when each day is through
Yes, I'll admit I'm a fool for you
Because you're mine, 
I walk the line

As sure as night is dark and day is light
I keep you on my mind both day and night
And happiness I've known proves that it's right
Because you're mine, 
I walk the line

You've got a way to keep me on your side
You give me cause for love that I can't hide
For you I know I'd even try to turn the tide
Because you're mine, 
I walk the line


----------



## greyhound

mainman said:
			
		

> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> (the freaks come out)
> The freaks come out at night



Whodini....I haven't heard that song since the 80's


----------



## mainman

greyhound said:
			
		

> Whodini....I haven't heard that song since the 80's


Me either until yesterday.....


Sirius satellite... Backspin Ch 43...


----------



## virgovictoria

mainman said:
			
		

> Me either until yesterday.....
> 
> 
> Sirius satellite... Backspin Ch 43...


  XM has good flashback stations too!    I look like a fool jammin' - but lawd I don't care!


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> (the freaks come out)
> The freaks come out at night



I resemble that remark.


----------



## jazz lady

*In a bluesy kind of mood...*

Deep Waters

Is it a crime
For me to be feeling this way
I´m going out of my mind
And there’s no change from my runaway love

Is it a dream (is it a dream)
That I’m throwing in the wishing well
I’m losin’ control
Body and soul (body and soul)
Standin’ here waiting for a train that may never come

I saw the signs
I’d read the book
I should have had a second look
But, boy you caught me dreamin’
And there were times you’d come around
And we’d agree just to be friends
Tell me who was foolin’ who

Deep waters, I’m drownin’ in
Deep waters, slowly drownin’ in deeper
Deep waters, I’m drownin’ in
Deep waters, slowly drownin’ in deeper

What do I say, what can I say
Where words have failed me before
What do I do, when I’m feeling so blue
And there’s no place, for me to run and hide

I saw the sun inside your smile
And wished for more than just a while
Cause, boy you caught me dreaming
A giant step into the dark
We threw caution to the wind
Tell me who was fooling who

Deep waters, I’m drownin’ in
Deep waters, slowly drownin’ in deeper
Deep waters, I’m drownin’ in
Deep waters, slowly drownin’ in deeper

(I’m drownin’)
(deeper, deeper, deeper)
(I’m drownin’ in deeper)

Oh, I saw the signs
I read the book
I should have had a second look
’cos, boy you caught me dreamin’
And there were times you’d come around
And we’d agree just to be friends
Tell me who was fooling, fooling who

Deep waters, I’m drownin’ in
Deep waters, slowly drownin’ in deeper
Deep waters, I’m drownin’ in
Deep waters, slowly drownin’ in deeper

Deep waters, I’m drownin’ in
Deep waters, slowly drownin’ in deeper
Deep waters, I’m drownin’ in
Deep waters, slowly drownin’ in deeper

(fade)


----------



## jazz lady

It Ain't Easy

We can walk for miles
We can talk for days
Learn about each other always

And though we walk for miles
And we talk for days
Sometimes we let pride get in our way

And for a while something is broken and missing
And I can’t tell what’s goin’ on in your mind

It ain’t easy
Getting it right
It ain’t easy
Trying to read the signs
It ain’t easy
Trying to work out what’s going on in your mind

And though we live and learn
Love is give and take
We fall into confusion some days

Where there’s fear and need
We keep it all inside
Sometimes we let pride get in our way

And for a while something is broken and missing
And I can’t tell what’s goin’ on in your mind

It ain’t easy
Getting it right
It ain’t easy
Trying to read the signs
It ain’t easy
Trying to work out what’s going on in your mind


----------



## Freakyfreak

mainman said:
			
		

> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> (the freaks come out)
> The freaks come out at night
> 
> Discos don't open till after dark
> And it ain't till twelve till the party really starts
> And I always had to be home by ten
> Right before the fun was about to begin
> Crowds of people lined up inside and out
> Just one reason, to rock the house
> But in the day time the streets was clear
> You couldn't find a good freak anywhere, 'cause
> 
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> (the freaks come out)
> The freaks come out at night
> 
> Now when freaks get dressed to go out at night
> They like to wear leather jackets, chains and spikes
> They wear rips and zippers all in their shirts
> Real tight pants and fresh mini skirts
> All kinds of colors runnin' through their hair
> And you could just about find a freak anywhere
> But then again, you could know someone all their life
> But might not know they're a freak unless you see them at night, 'cause
> 
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> (the freaks come out)
> The freaks come out at night
> 
> Now the party's jumpin', the place is packed
> And when the crowd's like this, I'm ready to rap
> But before I could bust a rhyme on the mic
> Freaks are all over me like white on rice
> Freaks come in all shapes, sizes and colors
> But what I like about 'em most is that they're real good lovers
> They do it in the park, they do it in the dark
> But most freaks are known for breakin' hearts
> You could never tell what a freak was thinkin' of
> And you may never catch a freak without at least one glove
> And they don't walk, when they step, they strut
> And nine times out of ten they drive you nuts
> But take my advice, you don't stand a chance
> Freaks are so bad they got their own dance
> So if you wanna live a nice quiet life
> Do yourself a favor, don't come out at night, 'cause
> 
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> (the freaks come out)
> The freaks come out at night
> 
> Hut one, hut two
> Hut hut hut
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> The freaks come out at night
> (the freaks come out)
> The freaks come out at night


Now I have a theme song.


----------



## jazz lady

Out of The Storm 

It’s hard to believe, that a year’s gone by
Feels like yesterday
Strange as it seems, I knew back then, I’d feel this way today

The road is long, there’ll always be wild winds blowing
(one thing you gotta know)
Beyond the clouds there’s nothing but blue skies

Hey, hey, hey, hey

Out of the storm, come on in out of the rain
Out of the storm
Out of the storm, come on in out of the rain
Out of the storm

You try to slow down, but you lose control, like a runaway
A voice in your mind, lets you know, this feeling’s here to stay

Don’t turn around, look straight up ahead, keep movin’
(one thing you gotta know)
Beyond the clouds there’s nothing but blue skies
Blue skies

Out of the storm, come on in out of the rain
Out of the storm
Out of the storm, come on in out of the rain
Out of the storm

Got so much to give you, I got so much to give you
Got so much to give you, I got so much to give you
Baby

The road is long, there’ll always be wild winds blowing
(one thing you gotta know)
Beyond the clouds there’s nothing but blue skies
Baby

Out of the storm, come on in out of the rain
Out of the storm
Out of the storm, come on in out of the rain
Out of the storm

Got so much to give you, I got so much to give you
Got so much to give you, I got so much to give you


----------



## Freakyfreak

Some folks are born
made to wave the flag

Ooh
they're red
white and blue.
And when the band plays
Hail to the chief

they point the cannon right at you.
It ain't me
it ain't me
it ain't no senator's son.
It ain't me
it ain't me;
I ain't no fortunate one.

Some folks are born
silver spoon in hand

Lord
don't they help themselves.
But when the tax man
comes to the door

Lord
the house looks like a rummage sale.
It ain't me
it ain't me
I ain't no millionaire's son.
It ain't me
it ain't me;
I ain't no fortunate one.

Some folks in her it
star spangled eyes

Ooh
they send you down to war.
And when you ask them

How much should we give ?
They only answer more ! more ! more !
It ain't me
it ain't me
I ain't no military son.
It ain't me
it ain't me;
I ain't no fortunate one.


----------



## Freakyfreak

Now I've told you this once before 
You can't control me 
If you try to take me down you're gonna break 
Now I feel your every nothing that you're doing for me 
I'm picking you outa me 
you run away 
I stand alone 
Inside 
I stand alone 
You're always hiding behind your so called goddess 
So what you don't think that we can see your face 
Resurrected back before the final fallen 
now they've arrest utill I can make my own way 
I'm not afraid of fading 
I stand alone 
Feeling your sting down inside of me 
I'm not dying for it 
I stand alone 
Everything that I believe is fading 
I stand alone 
Inside 
I stand alone 
And now its my time (now its my time) 
It's my time to dream (my time to dream) 
Dream of the sky (dream of the sky) 
Make me believe that this place is invaded 
By the poison in me 
Help me decide if my fire will burn out 
Before you can breathe 
Breathe into me 
I stand alone 
Inside 
I stand alone 
Feeling your sting down inside of me 
I'm not dying for it 
I stand alone 
Everything that I believe is fading 
I stand alone 
Inside 
I stand alone 
Inside 
I stand alone 
Inside 
I stand alone 
Inside


----------



## Freakyfreak

Well, I used to wake the mornin'
Before the rooster crowed
Searchin' for soda bottles
To get myself some dough
Brought 'em down to the corner
Down to the country store
Cash 'em in, and give my money
To a man named Curtis Loew
Old Curt was a black man
With white curly hair
When he had a fifth of wine
He did not have a care
He used to own an old Dobro
Used to play it 'cross his knee
I'd give old Curt my money
He'd play all day for me
chorus:
Play me a song
Curtis Loew, Curtis Loew
Well, I got your drinkin' money
Tune up your Dobro
People said he was useless
Them people all were fools
'Cause Curtis Loew was the finest picker
To ever play the blues
He looked to be sixty
And maybe I was ten
Mama used to whoop me
But I'd go see him again
I'd clap my hands, stomp my feet
Try to stay in time
He'd play me a song or two
Then take another drink of wine
chorus
Yes, sir
On the day old Curtis died
Nobody came to pray
Ol' preacher said some words
And they chunked him in the clay
Well, he lived a lifetime
Playin' the black man's blues
And on the day he lost his life
That's all he had to lose
Play me a song
Curtis Loew, hey Curtis Loew
I wish that you was here so
Everyone would know
People said he was useless
Them people all were fools
'Cause Curtis you're the finest picker
To ever play the blues


----------



## Freakyfreak

Sheets of empty canvas, untouched sheets of plain
Her legs spread out before me as her body holds still
All five horizons revolved around her soul as the earth to the
sun
Now the air I tasted and breathed has taken a turn

Oooo, and all I taught her was everything
Oooo, I know she gave me yarn(?) that she wore
And now my bitter hands shake beneath the clouds of what was
everything
All the pictures sent all been washed in black
...tattooed everything

I take a walk outside, I'm surrounded by some kids at play
I can feel their laughter, so why do I sear?

And twisted thoughts that spin round my head, I'm spinnin'
Oh I'm spinnin', how quick a sun can drop away
And now my bitter hands cradle broken glass of what was eve-
rything
All the pictures sent all been washed in black
...tattooed everything
All the love gone bad turned my world to black
Tattooed all I see, all that I am, all that I'll be yeaheah

Uhuh...uhuh...oooh
I know someday you'll have a beautiful life
I know you'll be a sun in somebody else's sky
But why, why, why can't it be...how can I be more?


----------



## mAlice

Holding back the years
Thinking of the fear I've had so long
When somebody hears
Listen to the fear that's gone
Strangled by the wishes of pater
Hoping for the arms of mater
Get to me the sooner or later

Holding back the years
Chance for me to escape from all I've known
Holding back the tears
Cause nothing here has grown
I've wasted all my tears
Wasted all those years
And nothing had the chance to be good
Nothing ever could yeah

I'll keep holding on
I'll keep holding on
I'll keep holding on
I'll keep holding on
So tight

I've wasted all my tears
Wasted all of those years
And nothing had the chance to be good
Cause nothing ever could oh yeah

I'll keep holding on
I'll keep holding on
I'll keep holding on
I'll keep holding on
Holding, holding, holding

That's all I have today
It's all I have to say


----------



## justbeachy

Sweet emotion
Sweet emotion

You talk about things that nobody cares
You’re wearing out things that nobody wears
You’re calling my name but you gotta make clear
I can’t say baby where I’ll be in a year

Some sweat hog mama with a face like a gent
Said my get up and go musta got up and went
Well I got good news, she’s a real good liar
’cause the backstage boogie set your pants on fire

Sweet emotion
Sweet emotion

I pulled into town in a police car
Your daddy said I took it just a little to far
You’re telling me things but your girlfriend lied
You can’t catch me ’cause the rabbit gone died
Yes it is

You stand in the front just a shakin’ your ass
I’ll take you backstage, you can drink from my glass
I talk about somehting you can sure understand
’cause a month on the road an’ I’ll be eating from your hand


----------



## mAlice

Yeh, yeh yeh yeh yeh 
Uhm hmm hm hm 

It's a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta take it from me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta shake it for me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

It’s a wonderful night 
Everybody can see 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

It’s a wonderful night 
Go ahead and release 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

You know the music search engine need a tuneup 
Soon as they out the gate they all a wanna hear da corner, uh-huh 
Well that was cool but now but then I heard a rumor, uh-huh 
Your crew was ridin' for the White Cliffs of Dover 

Uh let me tell ya how we do it in California 
We’ll have you on the run just like a puma 
If it don’t move us 
Ain’t paid ya dues and it ain’t gonna get our roosers 
We gonna lose ya to the consumer solution c’mon 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta take it from me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta shake it for me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

Girl I want it you got it 
Your body’s like a narcotic 
The thought is auto-erotic 

Come on and break it on down 

Can I get it on credit 
I guess your brick-house I’ll bet it 
Take it as far as you’ll let it 

Come on and break it on down 

That the spot will get hot 
That its ready to pop 
Don’t even look at the clock 
All of your problems forgotten 
It's time to rock till you drop 
Feel the force and just flock 
To the epicenter of the party’s bass drummers c’mon 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta take it from me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta shake it for me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

We gonna stimulate your mind 
Everybody’s high 
Eyes just like a child 
Everything feels right 

Once you’ve seen the light 
You're gonna move all night 
Feel your soul ignite 
Everything feels right, right, riggggggggghht 

We live the masterful life that’s mythical 
Feel its chords and its vibes atypical 
Do what you want 
It's alright this mystical time you’ve got 
That’s a lot of this principle 

If you stay in this moments so critical 
Let the music change your brain stem’s chemicals 
Make you feel like your spirit's invincible 
Force centrifugal reaching up to your pinnacle now 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta take it from me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta shake it for me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

We rock like Colorado 
You're at it throwin’ bottles 
We give a f*** about who your status 
Who you are tomorrow 
Whether you beg or borrow 
Or hit the super lotto 
Whether your girl look like a minga or a supermodel 

Feel the connectedness, energy, disprojected the weighted 
The whole collective consciousness 
Arise like helium oh 
Groovin’ out of the question 
Won’t disrespect him, but 
Our styles f***in’ pouch like Dave Beckham c'mon 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta take it from me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta shake it for me 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

The truth I’m at ‘em and rough ‘em 
As hard as the granite get 
Never hesitant upon a mic strike, quick 
Like an avalanche 
Hijack ya like a Comanche 
I’m a man on a mission 
Rhyme vigilante 
Keep all the jealous and the envious antsy 
Love to do the club though with the party people dancin’ uh-huh 
And set the mood for all the plottin' and romancin’ 

It’s a wonderful night 
We’ve got the answer c’mon 
It’s a wonderful night 

Come on and break it on down 

It’s a wonderful night 
You’ve gotta shake it


----------



## mAlice

smart beep.


----------



## Agee

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to elaine again.
​


----------



## cattitude

Uh huh, that’s right
We talk about your work, how your boss is a jerk,
We talk about your church and your head when it hurts.
We talk about the troubles you’ve been havin’ wit your brother
’bout your daddy and your mother and your crazy ex-lover.
We talk about your friends and the places that you’ve been,
We talk about your skin and the dimples on your chin.
The polish on your toes and the run in your hose,
And God knows we’re gonna talk about your clothes.
You know talkin’ about you makes me smile, but every once in a while,

I wanna talk about me, I wanna talk about i
Wanna talk about number 1 oh my, me, my,
What I think, what I like, what I know, what I want, what I see.
I like talkin’ about you, you, you, you usually, but occasionally
I wanna talk about me! (me, me, me,) I wanna talk about me-e-e. (me, me, me)

We talk about your dreams and we talk about your schemes,
Your high school team and your moisturizer cream.
We talk about your nana up in muntzi, indiana,
We talk about your grandma down in alabama.
We talk about your guys of every shape and size,
The ones that you despize and the ones you idolize.
We talk about your heart, ’bout your brains and your smarts,
And your medical charts and when you start.
You know talkin’ about you makes me grin, but every now and then,

I wanna talk about me, I wanna talk about i,
Wanna talk about number 1 oh my, me, my.
What I think, what I like, what I know, what I want, what I see.
I like talkin’ about you, you, you, you usually, but occasionally
I wanna talk about me! (me, me, me,) I wanna talk about me-e-e (me, me, me)

(I wanna talk about me) mmmm me, me, me, me, me
(I wanna talk about me) mmmm me, me, me, me, me

You, you, you, you, you, you, you, you, you, you, you, you, you,
I wanna talk about me!

I wanna talk about me, I wanna talk about i,
Wanna talk about number 1 oh my, me, my.
What I think, what I like, what I know, what I want, what I see,
Oh I like talkin’ about you, you, you, you usually, but occasionally,
I wanna talk about me! (me, me, me) I wanna talk about me-e-e
I wanna talk about me! (me, me, me) no me-e-e! (me, me, me)


----------



## cattitude

There's no place that I'd rather be than right here
With my red neck, white socks, and Blue Ribbon beer.

The barmaid is mad cause some guy made a pass
The jukebox is playin "There Stands the Glass"
The cigarette smoke kinda hangs in the air
Red necks, white socks, and Blue Ribbon beer.

A cowboy is cussin' the pinball machine
A drunk at the bar is gettin' noisy and mean
And a guy on the phone says "I'll be home soon, dear"
Red necks, white socks, and Blue Ribbon beer.

<chorus>
No we don't blend with that white collar crowd
We're a little too rowdy, and a little too loud
But there's no place that I'd rather be than right here
With my red neck, white socks, and Blue Ribbon beer.

The semi's are passin' on the highway outside
The four-thirty crowd is about to arrive
The sun's goin' down and we'll all soon be here
Red necks, white socks, and Blue Ribbon beer.


----------



## vraiblonde

Longfellow serenade
Such were the plans I'd made
For she was a lady
And I was a dreamer
With only words to trade

You know that I was born for a night like this
Warmed by a stolen kiss
For I was lonely
And she was lonely

Ride, come on baby, ride
Let me make your dreams come true
I'll sing my song
Let me sing my song
Let me make it warm for you

I'll weave this web of rhyme
Upon this summer night
We'll leave this worldly time
On his winged flight

Then come, and as we lay
Beside this sleepy glade
There I will sing to you
My Longfellow serenade

Longfellow Serenade
Such were the plans I made
But she was a lady
As deep as the river
And through the night we stayed

And in my way, I loved her as none before
Loved her with words and more
For she was lonely
And I was lonely

Ride, come on baby, ride
Let me make your dreams come true
I'll sing my song
Let me sing my song
Let me make it warm for you

I'll weave this web of rhyme
Upon this summer night
We'll leave this worldly time
On his winged flight

Then come, and as we lay
Beside this sleepy glade
There I will sing to you
My Longfellow serenade


----------



## vraiblonde

Well, that'll be the day, when you say goodbye
Yes, that'll be the day, when you make me cry
You say you're gonna leave, you know it's a lie
'Cause that'll be the day when I die

Well, you give me all your loving and your turtle doving
All your hugs and kisses and your money too
Well, you know you love me baby,
and still you tell me, maybe
That some day, well I'll be through

Well, that'll be the day, when you say goodbye
Yes, that'll be the day, when you make me cry
You say you're gonna leave, you know it's a lie
'Cause that'll be the day when I die

Well, that'll be the day, when you say goodbye
Yes, that'll be the day, when you make me cry
You say you're gonna leave, you know it's a lie
'Cause that'll be the day when I die

Well, when Cupid shot his dart he shot it at your heart
So if we ever part then I'll leave you
You kiss and hold me and you tell me boldly
That some day, well, I'll be blue

Well, that'll be the day, when you say goodbye
Yes, that'll be the day, when you make me cry
You say you're gonna leave, you know it's a lie
'Cause that'll be the day when I die

Well, that'll be the day, woo woo-hoo
That'll be the day, woo woo-hoo
That'll be the day, woo woo-hoo
That'll be the day when I die


----------



## gumby

*My name is mud*

My name is mud
Not to be confused with bill or jack or pete or dennis
My name is mud and it’s always been
’cause I’m the most boring sons-a-##### you’ve ever seen
I dress in blue-yes navy blue
From head to toe I’m rather drab except my patent shoes
I make ’em shine, well most the time
’cept today my feet are troddin’ on by this friend of mine
Six foort two and rude as hell
I got to get him in the ground before he starts to smell
My name is mud

My name is mud, but call me alowishus devadander abercrombie
That’s long for mud so I’ve been told
Told that by this sonsa##### that lies before me bloated blue and cold
I’ve got my pride, I drink my wine
I’d drink the finest except I haven’t earned a dime in several months
Or were it years
The breath on that fat bastard could bring any man to tears
We had our words, a common spat
So I kissed him upside the cranium with an aluminum baseball bat
My name is mud


----------



## RoseRed

When you close your eyes
And go to sleep
And it's down to the sound
Of a heartbeat
I can hear the things
That you're dreamin' about
When you open up your heart
And the truth comes out

You tell me that you want me
You tell me that you need me
You tell me that you love me
And I know that I'm right
'Cause I hear it in the night

I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep

When I hold you in my arms at night
Don't you know you're sleeping in the spotlight
And all your dreams that you keep inside
You're telling me the secrets
That you just can't hide

You tell me that you want me
You tell me that you need me
You tell me that you love me
And I know that I'm right
'Cause I hear it in the night

I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep

When you close your eyes
And you fall asleep
Everything about you is a mystery

You tell me that you want me
You tell me that you need me
You tell me that you love me
And I know that I'm right
'Cause I hear it in the night

I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep​


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> When you close your eyes
> 
> And go to sleep
> And it's down to the sound
> Of a heartbeat
> I can hear the things
> That you're dreamin' about
> When you open up your heart
> And the truth comes out
> 
> You tell me that you want me
> You tell me that you need me
> You tell me that you love me
> And I know that I'm right
> 'Cause I hear it in the night
> 
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> 
> When I hold you in my arms at night
> Don't you know you're sleeping in the spotlight
> And all your dreams that you keep inside
> You're telling me the secrets
> That you just can't hide
> 
> You tell me that you want me
> You tell me that you need me
> You tell me that you love me
> And I know that I'm right
> 'Cause I hear it in the night
> 
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> 
> When you close your eyes
> And you fall asleep
> Everything about you is a mystery
> 
> You tell me that you want me
> You tell me that you need me
> You tell me that you love me
> And I know that I'm right
> 'Cause I hear it in the night
> 
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep
> I hear the secrets that you keep
> When you're talking in your sleep​


Beauty abounds!


----------



## RoseRed

Lying in my bed I hear the clock tick, 
and think of you 
caught up in circles confusion-- 
is nothing new 
Flashback--warm nights-- 
almost left behind 
suitcases of memories, 
time after-- 

sometimes you picture me-- 
I'm walking too far ahead 
you're calling to me, I can't hear 
what you've said-- 
Then you say--go slow-- 
I fall behind-- 
the second hand unwinds 

chorus: 
if you're lost you can look--and you will find me 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you--I'll be waiting 
time after time 

after my picture fades and darkness has 
turned to gray 
watching through windows--you're wondering 
if I'm OK 
secrets stolen from deep inside 
the drum beats out of time-- 

chorus: 
if you're lost... 

you said go slow-- 
I fall behind 
the second hand unwinds-- 

chorus: 
if you're lost... 
...time after time 
time after time 
time after time 
time after time


----------



## Agee

You’ve painted up your lips an rolled and curled your tinted hair.
Ruby are you contemplating going out somewhere? 
The shadow on the wall tells me the sun is going down -
Oh ruby
Don’t take your love to town

Its hard to love a man whose legs are bent and paralysed
And the wants and the needs of a woman your age, ruby I realize,
But it won’t be long I’ve heard them say until I not around
Oh ruby
Don’t take your love to town

It wasn’t me that started that old crazy asian war
But I was proud to go and do my patriotic chore
And yes, it’s true that I’m not the man I used to be...
Oh ruby
I still need some company.

She’s leavin’ now ’cause I heard the slammin’ iof the door
The way I know I’ve heard it slam one hundred times before
And if I could move I’d get my gun and put her in the ground
Oh ruby
For god’s sake turn around


----------



## Agee

I’m sailing away, set an open course for the virgin sea
I’ve got to be free, free to face the life that’s ahead of me
On board, I’m the captain, so climb aboard
We’ll search for tomorrow on every shore
And I’ll try, oh lord, I’ll try to carry on

I look to the sea, reflections in the waves spark my memory
Some happy, some sad
I think of childhood friends and the dreams we had
We live happily forever, so the story goes
But somehow we missed out on that pot of gold
But we’ll try best that we can to carry on

A gathering of angels appeared above my head
They sang to me this song of hope, and this is what they said
They said come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me

I thought that they were angels, but to my surprise
They climbed aboard their starship and headed for the skies
Singing come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me


----------



## Agee

(from the soundtrack album the wizard of oz in concert: dreams do come true; performed by jackson browne backed by ry cooder & david sanborn)

See, I can’t scare anybody.
They come from miles around
To laugh in my face and eat in my field.

Said a scarecrow swinging on a pole,
To some blackbirds sittin’ on a fence,
Oh, the lord gave me a soul,
But, forgot to give me common sense.

Said the blackbirds, well, well, well.
What the thunder would you do with common sense? 
Said the scarecrow,would be pleasin’
Just to reason out the reason
Of the wishes and the whyness and the whence

If I had an once of common sense...
(if he had an ounce of common sense)

(well, what would you do scarecrow? )

I would while away the hours
Conferin’ with the flowers
Consultin’ with the rain
And my head I’d be scratchin’
While my thoughts were busy hatchin’
If I only had a brain.

I’d unravel every riddle,
For every individle,
In trouble or in pain.
With the thoughts I’d be thinkin’,
I could be another lincoln,
If I only had a brain.

Oh i-- could tell you why,
The ocean’s near the shore.
I could think of things I never thought before,
Then I’d sit-- and think some more.

I would not be just a nothin’,
My head all full of stuffin’,
My heart all full of pain.
I would dance and by merry,
Life would be a dingle derry,
If I only had a brain.

If I only had a brain--
(if he only had a brain.)

I could tell you why
The ocean’s near the shore.
I could think of things I never thought before
And then I’d sit-- and think some more.

Ya, it would be kind of pleasin’
To reason out the reason,
For the things I can’t explain.
Then perhaps I’d deserve you,
And be even worthy of you,
If I only had a brain.

I could dance and by merry,
Life would be a dingle derry,
If I only had a brain.

If I only had a brain.
(if he only had a brain.)


----------



## RoseRed

A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it ? 

Juliet says hey it’s romeo you nearly gimme a heart attack
He’s underneath the window she’s singing hey la my boyfriend’s back
You shouldn’t come around here singing up at people like that
Anyway what you gonna do about it ? 

Juliet the dice were loaded from the start
And I bet and you exploded in my heart
And I forget the movie song
When you wanna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

Come up on differents streets they both were streets of shame
Both dirty both mean yes and the dream was just the same
And I dreamed your dream for you and your dream is real
How can you look at me as if I was just another one of your deals ? 

Where you can fall for chains of silver you can fall for chains of gold
You can fall for pretty strangers and the promises they hold
You promised me everything you promised me think and thin
Now you just says oh romeo yeah you know I used to have a scene with him

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above I’ll love you till I die
There’s a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

I can’t do the talk like they talk on tv
And I can’t do a love song like the way it’s meant to be
I can’t do everything but I’d do anything for you
I can’t do anything except be in love with you

And all I do is miss you and the way we used to be
All do is keep the beat and bad company
All I do is kiss you through the bars of a rhyme
Julie I’d do the stars with you any time

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above I’ll love you till I die
There’s a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it ?


----------



## RoseRed

Mmmnnnnmmmmmm dup dup mmmnnnnmmmmm
Bom-ba-dee-da-bom-ba-dee-da
Happy trails to you,
Until we meet again,
Happy trails to you,
Keep smiling on til then
Who ( oooh ) cares about the clouds when we’re together
Just ( aaah ) sing a song an’ think bout sunny weather
...two...three
Happy trails to you,
Til we meet again


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks Vrai...*

Cant you see that its just raining
Aint no need to go outside...
But Baby, You hardly even notice
When I try to show you this
Song is meant to keep ya
From doing what your supposed to
Like waking up too early
Maybe we can sleep in
Ill make you banana pancakes
Pretend like its the weekend now

And we could pretend it all the time
Cant you see that its just raining
Aint no need to go outside

But just maybe, laka ukulele
Mommy made a baby
Really don't mind the practice
Cause your my little lady
Lady lady love me
Cause I love to lay here lazy
We could close the curtains
Pretend like there's no world outside

And we could pretend it all the time
Cant you see that its just raining
Aint no need to go outside
Aint no need aint no need Mmmm MMmmm
Cant you see cant you see
Rain all day
And I don't mind.

The telephone is singing
Ringing its too early
Don't pick it up
We don't need to we got everything
We need right here
And everything we need is enough
Just so easy
When the whole world fits inside of your arms
Don't really need to pay attention to the alarm
Wake up slow, yeah wake up slow
You hardly even notice
When I try to show you this
Song is meant to keep ya
From doing what your supposed to
Like waking up too early
Maybe we can sleep in
Ill make you banana pancakes
Pretend like its the weekend now

And we could pretend it all the time
Can't you see that it's just raining
Aint no need to go outside
Aint no need, Aint no need
Rain all day and I really really really don't mind
Can't you see cant you see,
You gotta wake up slow


----------



## Agee

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whom ever you like again.

 ​


----------



## jazz lady

There's no combination of words
I could put on the back of a postcard
No song I could sing
But I can try for your heart
Our dreams, and they are made out of real things
Like a, shoebox of photographs
With sepiatone loving
Love is the answer,
At least for most of the questions in my heart
Like why are we here? and where do we go?
And how come it's so hard?
It's not always easy and
Sometimes life can be deceiving
I'll tell you one thing its always better when we're together

[Chorus:]
MMM its always better when we're together
Yeah, look at the stars when we're together
Well, it's always better when we're together
Yeah, it's always better when we're together

And all of these moments
Just might find their way into my dreams tonight
But I know that theyll be gone
When the morning light sings
And brings new things
For tomorrow night you see
That theyll be gone too
Too many things I have to do
But if all of these dreams might find their way
Into my day to day scene
I'd be under the impression
I was somewhere in between
With only two
Just me and you
Not so many things we got to do
Or places we got to be
We'll Sit beneath the mango tree now

Its always better when we're together
Mmmm, we're somewhere in between together
Well, it's always better when we're together
Yeah, it's always better when we're together

MMmmmm MMMmmmm Mmmmmm
I believe in memories
They look so, so pretty when I sleep
Hey now, and when I wake up,
You look so pretty sleeping next to me
But there is not enough time,
And there is no song I could sing
And there is no, combination of words I could say
But I will still tell you one thing
We're Better together.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Cant you see that its just raining
> Aint no need to go outside...


I love that song!  Played it over and over the other day until the daughters made me stop.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I love that song!  Played it over and over the other day until the daughters made me stop.



I've already listened to it 4 times.    Absolutely wonderful album.


----------



## jazz lady

When your mind is a mess
So is mine
I cant sleep
Cause it hurts when I think
My thoughts aren't at peace
With the plans that we make
Chances we take
They're, not yours and not mine
There's waves that can break
All the words that we say
And the words that we mean
Words can fall short
Can't see the unseen
Cause the world is awake
For somebody's sake now, please close your eyes woman
Please get some sleep

And know that if I knew
All of the answers I would
Not hold them from you'd
Know all the things that i'd know
We told each other, there is no other way

Well too much silence can be misleading
You're drifting I can hear it in the way that your breathing
We don't really need to find reason
Cause out the same door that it came well its leaving its leaving
Leaving like a day that's done and part of a season
Resolve is just a concept that's as dead as the leaves
But at least we can sleep, its all that we need
When we wake we will find
Our minds will be free to go to sleep

And know that if I knew
All of the answers I would
Not hold them from you'd
Know all the things that i'd know
We told each other, there is no other way


----------



## jazz lady

*one more before I go...*

I hear this old story before
Where the people keep appealing for the metaphors
Don't leave much up to the imagination,
So I, wanna give this imagery back
But I know it just ain't so easy like that
So, I turn the page and read the story again
And again and again
It sure seems the same, with a diff. name
We're breaking and rebuilding
And we're growing
Always guessing

Never knowing
Shocking but we're nothing
We're just moments
We're Clever but we're clueless
We're just human
Amusing but confusing
Were trying but where is this all leading
Never Know

It all happened so much faster
Than you could say disaster
Wanna take a time lapse
And look at it backwards
From the last one
And maybe thats just the answer
That we're after
But after all
We're just a bubble in a boiling pot
Just one breath in a chain of thought
The moments just combusting
Feel certain but we'll never never know
Just seems the same
Give it a diff. name
We're beggin and we're needing
And we're trying and we're breathing

Never knowing
Shocking but we're nothing
We're just moments
We're Clever but we're clueless
We're just human
Amusing but confusing
Helping, we're building
And we're growing
Never Know

Knock knock on the door to door
Tell ya that the metaphor is better than yours
And you can either sink or swim
Things are looking pretty grim
If you dont believe in what this one feeding
Its got no feeling
So I read it again
And again and again
Just seems the same
Too many different names
Our hearts are strong our hands are weak
We'll always be competing never knowing

Never knowing
Shocking but we're nothing
We're just moments
We're Clever but we're clueless
We're just human
Amusing but confusing
But the truth is
All we got is questions
We'll Never Know
Never Know
Never Know


----------



## vraiblonde

Here's a moldy oldy puker for ya.  Why, Alice...why???  

Dear darlin' surprised to hear from me?
Bet you're sittin' drinkin' coffee, yawnin' sleepily
Just to let you know
I'm gonna be home soon
I'm kinda awkward and afraid
Time has changed your point of view

How you gonna see me now
Please don't see me ugly babe
'Cause I know I let you down
In oh so many ways
How you gonna see me now
Since we've been on our own
Are you gonna love the man
When the man gets home

Listen darlin' now I'm heading for the west
Straightened out my head but my old heart is still a mess
Yes I'm worried honey
Guess that's natural though
It's like I'm waiting for a welcome sign
Like a hobo in the snow

How you gonna see me now
Please don't see me ugly babe
'Cause I know I let you down
In oh so many ways
How you gonna see me now
Since we've been on our own
Are you gonna love the man
When the man gets home

And just like the first time
We're just strangers again
I might have grown out of style
In the place I've been
And just like the first time
I'll be shakin' inside
When I walk in the door
There'll be no place to hide

How you gonna see me now
Please don't see me ugly babe
'Cause I know I let you down
In oh so many ways
How you gonna see me now
Since we've been on our own
Are you gonna love the man
When the man gets home


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey Vrai...this Jack Johnson song was on the jukebox...*

I didn't know he sang this and didn't realize he had been nominated for a Grammy for it either 

Now I was sitting waiting wishing
That you believed in superstitions
Then maybe you'd see the signs
But Lord knows that this world is cruel
And I ain't the Lord, no I'm just a fool
Learning loving somebody don't make them love you

Must I always be waiting waiting on you?
Must I always be playing playing your fool?

I sing ya songs I dance a dance
I gave ya friends all a chance
Putting up with them wasn't worth never having you
And maybe you been through this before
But its my first time
So please ignore
The next few lines cause they're directed at you

I cant always be waiting waiting on you
I cant always be playing playing your fool
I keep playing your part
But its not my scene
Wont this plot not twist?
I've had enough mystery.
Keep building me up, then shooting me down
Well im already down
Just wait a minute
Just sitting waiting
Just wait a minute
Just sitting waiting

Well if I was in your position
Id put down all my ammunition
I'd wondered why'd it taken me so long
But Lord knows that I'm not you
And If I was I wouldn't be so cruel
Cause waiting on love ain't so easy to do

Must I always be waiting waiting on you?
Must I always be playing playing your fool?
No I cant always be waiting waiting on you
I cant always be playing playing your fool, foool


----------



## jazz lady

Whisper to me softly, breathe words upon my skin.
No one's near and listening, so please, don't say goodbye.
Just hold me close and love me, press your lips to mine.
Mmmm, Mmmm, Mmmm, feels so right.
Feels so right.

Lying here beside you, I hear the echoes of your sighs.
Promise me you'll stay with me and keep me warm tonight.
So hold me close and love me, give my heart a smile.
Mmmm, Mmmm, Mmmm, feels so right.
Feels so right.

Your body feels so gentle, and my passion's rising high.
You're lovin' me so easy, your wish is my command.
Just hold me close and love me, tell me it won't end.
Mmmm, Mmmm, Mmmm, feels so right.

Feels so right.
Feels so right.


----------



## vraiblonde

This is a great song...

Got on a board a west bound seven forty seven
Didn't think before deciding what to do
All that talk of opportunities, TV breaks and movies
Rang true
Sure rang true.

Seems it never rain in Southern California
Seems I've often heard that kind of talk before
It never rains in California
But girl, don't they warn ya
It pours
Man it pours.

Out of work, I'm out of my head
Out of self respect I'm out of bread
I'm under loved, I'm under fed
I wanna go home

It never rains in California
But girl don't they warn ya
It pours
Man it pours.

Will you tell the folks back home I nearly made it
Had offers but don't know which one to take
Please don't tell them how you found me
Don't tell them how you found me
Give me a break
Give me a break

Seems it never rains in Southern California
Seems I've often heard that kind of talk before
It never rains in California
But girl, don't they warn ya
It pours
Man it pours


----------



## jazz lady

*time for bed and a nightcap of chaka...*

It's not difficult
For me to say I love you
It wouldn't be difficult
If you would say the same
And believe me when I tell you
That I know you very well
I know you like I know my name

I think that I have met you
Somewhere in my dreams
I may never have met you at all
And I know you must be thinking,
"What a silly girl"
I know your every thought and scheme

I wake up to the feeling each morning
I go to bed to it at night
I know you, I live you

[Chorus:]
Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I know you as if I've known you all my life
I know you, I live you

One day you'll realize
That we're not strangers
If you open up your eyes
You'll know me too
And see that we were
Meant to be together, my dear
And all the rest is up to you

Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I know you as if I've known you all my life
I know you, I know you
Like I feel a song in the morning
Like I see the moon at night
I think I know you more than you know yourself
I know you, I live you
Know you, live you
Know you, live you
Know you

And without me you'd stumble
And without you I'd fall
Without each other we would not be at all


----------



## NikkoBlues

*"Let Me Touch You For Awhile", Alison Krauss & Union Station*

It's been a long time coming, 
As we shed a lonesome tear. 
And now you're in a wonderama, 
I wonder what you're doin' here. 

The flame no longer flickers, 
You're feeling just like a fool. 
You're starin' into your liquor, 
Wonderin' what to do. 

I don't really know you, 
But I'd be willin' to show you, 
A way to make you smile! 
Let me touch you for awhile. 

I'm gonna ruin my black mascara. 
You're drinkin whiskey when it should be wine. 
You keep a-lookin' into that mirror. 
But to me you're lookin' really fine. 

I don't really know you, 
But I'd be willin' to show you, 
I know a way to make you, 
Laugh at that cowgirl as she's walkin' out your door. 
I know a way to make you smile. 

Just let me whisper things, 
You've never heard before. 
Just let me touch you, baby. 
Just let me touch you for awhile. 

I don't really know you, 
But I'd be willin' to show you, 
I know a way to make you smile. 

It's been a long time, 
Let me touch you for awhile.


----------



## RoseRed

Holly came from Miami, F.L.A.
Hitch-hiked her way across the USA
Plucked her eyebrows on the way
Shaved her legs and then he was a she
She says, Hey babe
Take a walk on the wild side
Hey honey
Take a walk on the wild side

Candy came from out on the Island
In the backroom she was everybody's darlin'
But she never lost her head
Even when she was giving head
She says, Hey babe
Take a walk on the wild side
I Said, Hey baby
Take a walk on the wild side
And the coloured girls go 
doo do doo do doo do do doo..

Little Joe never once gave it away
Everybody had to pay and pay 
A hustle here and a hustle there
New York City's the place where they say, 
Hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
I said, Hey Joe
Take a walk on the wild side

Sugar Plum Fairy came and hit the streets
Lookin' for soul food and a place to eat
Went to the Apollo
You should've seen em go go go
They said, Hey shuga Take a walk on the wild side
I Said, Hey babe
Take a walk on the wild side
All right, huh

Jackie is just speeding away
Thought she was James Dean for a day
Then I guess she had to crash
Valium would have helped that bash
Said, Hey babe,
Take a walk on the wild side
I said, Hey honey,
Take a walk on the wild side
and the coloured girls say,
doo do doo do doo do do doo


----------



## jazz lady

*June Pointer of the Pointer Sisters Dies*



> LOS ANGELES - June Pointer, the youngest of the singing Pointer Sisters known for the 1970s and 1980s hits "I'm So Excited," "Fire," and "Slow Hand," has died, her family said Wednesday. She was 52.



RIP  


Slow Hand

As the midnight moon
Was drifting through
The lazy sway of the trees
I saw the look in your eyes
Looking into mine
Seeing what you wanted to see
Darlin' don't say a word
'cos I already heard
What your body's saying to mine
I'm tired of fast moves
I've got a slow groove
On my mind

I want a man with a slow hand
I want a lover with an easy touch
I want somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
I want somebody who will understand
When it comes to love
I want a slow hand

On shadowed ground
With no one around
And a blanket of stars in our eyes
We are drifting free
Like two lost leaves
On the crazy wind of the night
Darlin' don't say a word
'Cos I already heard
What your body's saying to mine
If I want it all night
You say it's alright
Ooooooh, we got the time

'Cos I got a man with a slow hand
I got a lover with an easy touch
I've found somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
I've found somebody who will understand
When it comes to love
I want a slow hand

If I want it all night
Please, say it's alright
It's not a fast move
But a slow groove
On my mind

'Cos I got a man with a slow hand
I got a lover with an easy touch
I've found somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
I've found somebody who will understand
I've found a lover
With a slow hand

Oooooh, a lover with a slow hand
And I get all excited
With his easy touch
I've found somebody
Who will spend the night
Not come and go in a heated rush


----------



## greyhound

Lido missed the boat that day he left the shack
But that was all he missed, he ain't comin' back
At a tombstone bar in a juke-joint car he made a stop
Just long enough to grab a handle off the top
Next stop Chi-town, Lido put the money down, let her roll
He say, 'one more job oughta get it
One last shot 'fore we quit it'
One for the road

Chorus:
Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh...
He's for the money, he's for the show
Lido's a-waitin' for another go

Lido, whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh...
[1: He said] one more job oughta get it
One last shot, [1: 'fore 2: then] we quit it
One more for the road

Lido be runnin', havin' great big fun 'til he got the note
Sayin' 'toe the line or blow it' and that was all she wrote
He be makin' like a beeline, headin' for the borderline, goin'
for broke
Sayin, 'one more hit oughta do it'
This joint, ain't nothin' to it
One more for the road'

[repeat chorus]


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE singing along to this song at the top of my lungs...



  I love Boz Skaggs.  When I was going through my albums the other day, I found my copy of his "Silk Degrees" LP.    I also have it on CD now, too, since I forgot I had it already.


----------



## jazz lady

*another great tune from boz skaggs...probably posted already...*

Hope they never end this song
This could take us all night long
I looked at the moon and I felt blue
Then I looked again and I saw you

Eyes like fire in the night
Bridges burning with their light
Now I'll have to spend the whole night through
And Honey, yes
I want to spend it all on you

Love, look what you've done to me
Never thought I'd fall again so easily
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me
Leading me to feel this way

[Instrumental Interlude]

They might fade and turn to stone
Let's get crazy all alone
Hold me closer than you'd ever dare
Close your eyes and I'll be there

After all is said and done
After all you are the one
Take me up your stairs and through the door
Take me where we don't care anymore

Love, look what you've done to me
Never thought I'd fall again so easily
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me, would you
Leading me to feel this way

[Instrumental Interlude]

Love, look what you've done to me
Never thought I'd fall again so easily
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me
Leading me to feel this way


----------



## greyhound

kwillia said:
			
		

> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE singing along to this song at the top of my lungs...



This what I was doing on my way home from Annapolis!


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> This what I was doing on my way home from Annapolis!



I wish I still had that tape of you singing Hey Jude (from when we were kids).


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I wish I still had that tape of you singing Hey Jude (from when we were kids).



 OHHHH....I did not! Did I?


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> OHHHH....I did not! Did I?



You certainly did!!


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You certainly did!!



 I really hope you never find it. I know my singing limitations, In other words...I try not to let anyone hear me sing (for their protection).


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> I really hope you never find it. I know my singing limitations, In other words...I try not to let anyone hear me sing (for their protection).



If I find it, I'm selling it on eBay.


----------



## tomchamp

Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run,
Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run.
You better cleverly make your face up in
Your favorite disguise.
With your button down lips and your
Roller blind eyes.
With your empty smile
And your hungry heart.
Feel the bile rising from your guilty past.
With your nerves in tatters
When the cockleshell shatters
And the hammers batter
Down the door.
You'd better run.

Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run,
Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run, Run.

You better run all day
And run all night.
Keep your dirty feelings
Deep inside.
And if you're taking your girlfriend
Out tonight
You'd better park the car
Well out of sight.
Cause if they catch you in the back seat
Trying to pick her locks,
They're gonna send you back to mother
In a cardboard box.
You better run.


----------



## FromTexas

Isn't it awfully nice to have a penis?
Isn't it frightfully good to have a dong?
It's swell to have a stiffy.
It's divine to own a dick,
From the tiniest little tadger
To the world's biggest prick.
So, three cheers for your Willy or John Thomas.
Hooray for your one-eyed trouser snake,
Your piece of pork, your wife's best friend,
Your Percy, or your ####.
You can wrap it up in ribbons.
You can slip it in your sock,
But don't take it out in public,
Or they will stick you in the dock,
And you won't come back.


----------



## FromTexas

Sit on my face and tell me that you love me 
I'll sit on your face and tell you I love you too 
I love to hear you o-ra-lise 
When I'm between your thighs 
You blow me away. 

Sit on my face and let my lips embrace you 
I'll sit on your face and then I'll love you truly 
Life can be fine if we both sixty nine 
If we sit on our faces 
In all sorts of places 
And play till we're blown away.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Isn't it awfully nice to have a penis?
> Isn't it frightfully good to have a dong?
> It's swell to have a stiffy.
> It's divine to own a dick,
> From the tiniest little tadger
> To the world's biggest prick.
> So, three cheers for your Willy or John Thomas.
> Hooray for your one-eyed trouser snake,
> Your piece of pork, your wife's best friend,
> Your Percy, or your ####.
> You can wrap it up in ribbons.
> You can slip it in your sock,
> But don't take it out in public,
> Or they will stick you in the dock,
> And you won't come back.



  Holy crap!


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Sit on my face and tell me that you love me
> I'll sit on your face and tell you I love you too
> I love to hear you o-ra-lise
> When I'm between your thighs
> You blow me away.
> 
> Sit on my face and let my lips embrace you
> I'll sit on your face and then I'll love you truly
> Life can be fine if we both sixty nine
> If we sit on our faces
> In all sorts of places
> And play till we're blown away.



Oh...my...EFFING...Gawd.............


----------



## FromTexas

The world today seems absolutely crackers,
With nuclear bombs to blow us all sky high.
There's fools and idiots sitting on the trigger.
It's depressing and it's senseless, and that's why...
I like Chinese.
I like Chinese.
They only come up to your knees,
Yet they're always friendly, and they're ready to please.

I like Chinese.
I like Chinese.
There's nine hundred million of them in the world today.
You'd better learn to like them; that's what I say.

I like Chinese.
I like Chinese.
They come from a long way overseas,
But they're cute and they're cuddly, and they're ready to please.

The waiters never are rude.
Think of the many things they've done to impress.
There's Maoism, Taoism, I Ching, and Chess.

So I like Chinese.
I like Chinese.
I like their tiny little trees,
Their Zen, their ping-pong, their yin, and yang-ese.

I like Chinese thought,
The wisdom that Confucious taught.
If Darwin is anything to shout about,
The Chinese will survive us all without any doubt.

So, I like Chinese.
I like Chinese.
They only come up to your knees,
Yet they're wise and they're witty, and they're ready to please.

All together.

[verse in Chinese]
Wo ai zhongguo ren. (I like Chinese.)
Wo ai zhongguo ren. (I like Chinese.)
Wo ai zhongguo ren. (I like Chinese.)
Ni hao ma; ni hao ma; ni hao ma; zaijien! (How are you; how are you; how are you; goodbye!)

I like Chinese.
I like Chinese.
Their food is guaranteed to please,
A fourteen, a seven, a nine, and lychees.

I like Chinese.
I like Chinese.
I like their tiny little trees,
Their Zen, their ping-pong, their yin, and yang-ese.

I like Chinese.
I like Chinese.
They only come up to your knees...


----------



## FromTexas

A one... two-- A one... two... three... four...
Half a bee, philosophically,
Must, ipso facto, half not be.
But half the bee has got to be
Vis a vis, its entity. D'you see?

But can a bee be said to be
Or not to be an entire bee
When half the bee is not a bee
Due to some ancient injury?

La dee dee, one two three,
Eric the half a bee.
A B C D E F G,
Eric the half a bee.

Is this wretched demi-bee,
Half-asleep upon my knee,
Some freak from a menagerie?
No! It's Eric the half a bee!

Fiddle de dum, Fiddle de dee,
Eric the half a bee.
Ho ho ho, tee hee hee,
Eric the half a bee.

I love this hive, employee-ee,
Bisected accidentally,
One summer afternoon by me,
I love him carnally.

He loves him carnally,
Semi-carnally.
The end.

Cyril Connelly?
No; semi-carnally!
Oh.

Cyril Connelly.


----------



## greyhound

FromTexas said:
			
		

> A one... two-- A one... two... three... four...
> Half a bee, philosophically,
> Must, ipso facto, half not be.
> But half the bee has got to be
> Vis a vis, its entity. D'you see?
> 
> But can a bee be said to be
> Or not to be an entire bee
> When half the bee is not a bee
> Due to some ancient injury?
> 
> La dee dee, one two three,
> Eric the half a bee.
> A B C D E F G,
> Eric the half a bee.
> 
> Is this wretched demi-bee,
> Half-asleep upon my knee,
> Some freak from a menagerie?
> No! It's Eric the half a bee!
> 
> Fiddle de dum, Fiddle de dee,
> Eric the half a bee.
> Ho ho ho, tee hee hee,
> Eric the half a bee.
> 
> I love this hive, employee-ee,
> Bisected accidentally,
> One summer afternoon by me,
> I love him carnally.
> 
> He loves him carnally,
> Semi-carnally.
> The end.
> 
> Cyril Connelly?
> No; semi-carnally!
> Oh.
> 
> Cyril Connelly.



WTF


----------



## jazz lady

VTF do you get this stuff?


----------



## FromTexas

*Easter theme.... *

There are Jews in the world, there are Buddhists, 
There are Hindus and Mormons and then, 
There are those that follow Mohammed, 
But I've never been one of them... 

I'm a Roman Catholic, and have been since the day I was born, 
And the one thing they say about Catholics, 
Is they'll take you as soon as you're warm... 

You don't have to be a six-footer, 
You don't have to have a great brain, 
You don't have to have any clothes on - 
You're a Catholic the moment dad came... 

because... 

Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is great, 
If a sperm is wasted, God gets quite irate. 

Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is great, 
If a sperm is wasted, God gets quite irate. 

Let the heathen spill theirs, on the dusty ground, 
God shall make them pay for each sperm that can't be found 

Every sperm is wanted, every sperm is good, 
Every sperm is needed in your neighbourhood. 

Hindu, Taoist, Mormon, 
Spill theirs just anywhere, 
But God loves those who treat their 
Semen with more care. 

Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is great, 
If a sperm is wasted, 
God gets quite irate. 

Every sperm is sacred, 
Every sperm is good, 
Every sperm is needed, 
In your neighbourhood. 

Every sperm is useful, every sperm is fine, 
God needs everybody's, 
Mine 
And mine 
And mine 

Let the Pagan spill theirs, 
O'er mountain, hill and plain, 
God shall strike them down for 
Each sperm that's spilt in vain. 

Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is good, 
Every sperm is needed in your neighbourhood. 

Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is great, 
If a sperm is wasted, God gets quite irate.


----------



## jazz lady

greyhound said:
			
		

> WTF



No, VTF    Keep up.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is great,
> If a sperm is wasted, God gets quite irate.



:hyperventilating:  Stop!


----------



## greyhound

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, VTF    Keep up.



Oh...forgot we were German tonight.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, VTF    Keep up.



Check your krama, vench.


----------



## FromTexas

Beethoven's gone, but his music lives on,
And Mozart don't go shopping no more.
You'll never meet Liszt or Brahms again,
And Elgar doesn't answer the door.
Schubert and Chopin used to chuckle and laugh,
Whilst composing a long symphony,
But one hundred and fifty years later,
There's very little of them left to see.

They're decomposing composers.
There's nothing much anyone can do.
You can still hear Beethoven,
But Beethoven cannot hear you.

Handel and Haydn and Rachmaninov
Enjoyed a nice drink with their meal,
But nowadays, no one will serve them,
And their gravy is left to congeal.

Verdi and Wagner delighted the crowds
With their highly original sound.
The pianos they played are still working,
But they're both six feet underground.

They're decomposing composers.
There's less of them every year.
You can say what you like to Debussy,
But there's not much of him left to hear.

Claude Achille Debussy-- Died, 1918.

Christophe Willebald Gluck-- Died, 1787.

Carl Maria von Weber-- Not at all well, 1825. Died, 1826.

Giacomo Meyerbeer-- Still alive, 1863. Not still alive, 1864.

Modeste Mussorgsky-- 1880, going to parties. No fun anymore, 1881.

Johan Nepomuk Hummel-- Chatting away nineteen to the dozen with his mates down the pub every evening, 1836. 1837, nothing.


----------



## FromTexas

Just remember that you're standing on a planet that's evolving
And revolving at nine hundred miles an hour,
That's orbiting at nineteen miles a second, so it's reckoned,
A sun that is the source of all our power.
The sun and you and me and all the stars that we can see
Are moving at a million miles a day
In an outer spiral arm, at forty thousand miles an hour,
Of the galaxy we call the 'Milky Way'.
Our galaxy itself contains a hundred billion stars.
It's a hundred thousand light years side to side.
It bulges in the middle, sixteen thousand light years thick,
But out by us, it's just three thousand light years wide.
We're thirty thousand light years from galactic central point.
We go 'round every two hundred million years,
And our galaxy is only one of millions of billions
In this amazing and expanding universe.
The universe itself keeps on expanding and expanding
In all of the directions it can whizz
As fast as it can go, at the speed of light, you know,
Twelve million miles a minute, and that's the fastest speed there is.
So remember, when you're feeling very small and insecure,
How amazingly unlikely is your birth,
And pray that there's intelligent life somewhere up in space,
'Cause there's bugger all down here on Earth.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Check your krama, vench.



I vid.  Vanks.


----------



## FromTexas

And an appropriate finish.... 


Lovely Spaaam! Wonderful Spaaam!
Lovely Spaaam! Wonderful Spam.

Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am.
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am.
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am.
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am.

Lovely Spaaam! (Lovely Spam!)
Lovely Spaaam! (Lovely Spam!)
Lovely Spaaam!

Spaaam, Spaaam, Spaaam, Spaaaaaam!


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Beethoven's gone, but his music lives on,
> And Mozart don't go shopping no more.
> You'll never meet Liszt or Brahms again,
> And Elgar doesn't answer the door.
> Schubert and Chopin used to chuckle and laugh,
> Whilst composing a long symphony,
> But one hundred and fifty years later,
> There's very little of them left to see.
> 
> They're decomposing composers.
> There's nothing much anyone can do.
> You can still hear Beethoven,
> But Beethoven cannot hear you.
> 
> Handel and Haydn and Rachmaninov
> Enjoyed a nice drink with their meal,
> But nowadays, no one will serve them,
> And their gravy is left to congeal.
> 
> Verdi and Wagner delighted the crowds
> With their highly original sound.
> The pianos they played are still working,
> But they're both six feet underground.
> 
> They're decomposing composers.
> There's less of them every year.
> You can say what you like to Debussy,
> But there's not much of him left to hear.
> 
> Claude Achille Debussy-- Died, 1918.
> 
> Christophe Willebald Gluck-- Died, 1787.
> 
> Carl Maria von Weber-- Not at all well, 1825. Died, 1826.
> 
> Giacomo Meyerbeer-- Still alive, 1863. Not still alive, 1864.
> 
> Modeste Mussorgsky-- 1880, going to parties. No fun anymore, 1881.
> 
> Johan Nepomuk Hummel-- Chatting away nineteen to the dozen with his mates down the pub every evening, 1836. 1837, nothing.



Old composers never die.  They just decompose.


----------



## FromTexas

Oooops, forgot one... 

Inflammation of the foreskin reminds of your smile
I've had ballanital chancroids for quite a little while
I gave my heart to NSU that lovely night in June
I ache for you my darling, and I hope you get well soon

My clapped-out genitalia is not so bad for me
As the complete and utter failure every time I try to pee
My doctor says my buboes are the worst he's ever seen
My scrotum's painted orange and my balls are turning green

You might have been infected but you never were a bore
I'm dying of your love, my love, I'm your spirochaetal clown
I've left my body to science but I'm afraid they've turned it down

My penile warts your herpes, my syphilitic sores
Your moenelial infetion, how I miss you more and more
Your dnob's itch my scrumpox, our lovely gonorrhoea
At least we both were lying when we said that we were clear

Our syphilic kisses sealed the secret of our tryst
You gave me scrotal pustules with a quick flick of your wrist
Your trichovaginitis sent shivers down my spine
I got snail tracks in my anus when you spirochaetes met mine

Gonoccalurethritis, streptocalbalinitis
Meningo myelitis, diplococcal cephalitis
Epididymitis interstitial keratitis
Syphilitic choroiditis and anterior uveitis


----------



## FromTexas

And how could I forget... 

_I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK 
I sleep all night and I work all day. _ 

Chorus: 
"He's a lumberjack and he's OK 
He sleeps all night and he works all day."

_I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK 
I sleep all night and I work all day. _ 

_I cut down trees, I eat my lunch 
I go to the lavatory. 
On Wednesdays I go shopping and have buttered scones for tea _ 

Mounties: 
"He cut down trees, he eat his lunch 
He go to the lavatory. 
On Wednesdays he go shopping and has buttered scones for tea." 

Chorus: 
"He's a lumberjack and he's OK 
He sleeps all night and he works all day."

_I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK 
I sleep all night and I work all day. _ 

_I cut down trees, I skip and jump 
I like to press wild flowers. 
I put on women's clothing and hang around in bars_. 

Mounties: 
"He cuts down trees, he skips and jumps 
He likes to press wild flowers. 
He puts on women's clothing and hangs around in bars?!"

Chorus: 
"He's a lumberjack and he's OK 
He sleeps all night and he works all day. "

_I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK 
I sleep all night and I work all day. _ 

_I cut down trees, I wear high heels 
Suspenders and a bra. 
I wish I'd been a girlie, just like my dear papa! _ 

Mounties: 
"He cuts down trees, he wears high heels?! 
Suspenders...and a bra?!... "

_I wish I'd been a girlie, just like my dear papa!!!_


----------



## jazz lady

Okay, I'm done.  Good night, FT.


----------



## morganj614

*in honor of Lola Granola*

A little Barry Manilow   

Her name was Lola Granola, she was a showgirl
With yellow feathers in her hair and a dress cut down to there
She would merengue and do the cha-cha
And while she tried to be a star, Tony always tended bar
Across a crowded floor, they worked from 8 till 4
They were young and they had each other
Who could ask for more?

At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....they fell in love

(Copa Copacabana)

His name was Rico, he wore a diamond
He was escorted to his chair, he saw Lola Granola dancin' there
And when she finished, he called her over
But Rico went a bit too far, Tony sailed across the bar
And then the punches flew and chairs were smashed in two
There was blood and a single gun shot
But just who shot who?

At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....she lost her love

(Copa. . Copacabana)
(Copa Copacabana) (Copacabana, ahh ahh ahh ahh)
(Ahh ahh ahh ahh Copa Copacabana)
(Talking Havana have a banana)
(Music and passion...always the fash--shun)



Her name is Lola Granola, she was a showgirl
But that was 30 years ago, when they used to have a show
Now it's a disco, but not for Lola Granola
Still in the dress she used to wear, faded feathers in her hair
She sits there so refined, and drinks herself half-blind
She lost her youth and she lost her Tony
Now she's lost her mind!

At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana (Copacabana)
The hottest spot north of Havana (here)
At the Copa (CO!), Copacabana
Music and passion were always the fashion
At the Copa....don't fall in love

(Copa) don't fall in love
Copacabana
Copacabana


----------



## tomchamp

High, higher than the sun
You shoot me from a gun
I need you to elevate me here
A corner of your lips
As the orbit of your hips
Eclipse, you elevate my soul

I've lost all self-control
Been living like a mole
Now going down, excavation
I and I in the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high, elevation

A star, lit up like a cigar
Strung out like a guitar
Maybe you can educate my mind
Explain all these controls
I can't sing but I've got soul
The goal is elevation

A mole, living in a hole
Digging up my soul
Going down, excavation
I and I in the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high, elevation

Love, lift me out of these blues
Won't you tell me something true
I believe in you

A mole, living in a hole
Digging up my soul now
Going down, excavation
I and I in the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high, elevation

Elevation...
Elevation...
Elevation...
Elevation...
Elevation...
Elevation...


----------



## morganj614

Ahh, crush, ahhh 

I see ya blowin' me a kiss 
It doesn't take a scientist 
To understand what's going on baby 
If you see something in my eye 
Let's not over analyze 
Don't go too deep with it baby 

So let it be what it'll be 
Don't make a fuss and get crazy over you and me 
Here's what I'll do 
I'll play loose 
Run like we have a day with destiny 

It's just a little crush (crush) 
Not like I faint every time we touch 
It's just some little thing (crush) 
Not like everything I do depends on you 
Sha-la-la-la, Sha-la-la-la 

It's raising my adrenaline 
You're banging on a heart of tin 
Please don't make too much of it baby 
You say the word "forevermore" 
That's not what I'm looking for 
All I can commit to is "maybe" 

So let it be what it'll be 
Don't make a fuss and get crazy over you and me 
Here's what I'll do 
I'll pay loose 
Run like we have a day with destiny 

It's just a little crush (crush) 
Not like I faint every time we touch 
It's just some little thing (crush) 
Not like everything I do depends on you 
Sha-la-la-la, Sha-la-la-la 

Vanilla skies (vanilla skies) 
White picket fences in your eyes 
A vision of you and me 

It's just a little crush (crush) 
Not like I faint every time we touch 
It's just some little thing (crush) 
Not like everything I do depends on you 
Sha-la-la-la 
Not like I faint every time we touch 
It's just some little thing 
Not like everything I do depends on you 
Sha-la-la-la 
Not like I faint every time we touch 
It's just some little thing 
Not like everything I do 
Depends on you


----------



## Flipside

You love her 
But she loves him 
And he loves somebody else 
You just can't win 
And so it goes 
Till the day you die 
This thing they call love 
It's gonna make you cry 
I've had the blues 
The reds and the pinks 
One thing for sure 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 

Two by two and side by side 
Love's gonna find you yes it is 
You just can't hide 
You'll hear it call 
Your heart will fall 
Then love will fly 
It's gonna soar 
I don't care for any casanova thing 
All I can say is 
Love stinks 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 

I've been through diamonds 
I've been through minks 
I've been through it all 
Love stinks 

(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah 
(Love stinks) 
Love stinks yeah yeah


----------



## morganj614

Do you mean this horny creep
Set upon weary feet
Who looks in need of sleep
That doesn't come

This twisted, tortured mess
This bed of sinfulness
Who's longing for some rest
And feeling numb

What do you expect of me
What is it you want
Whatever you've planned for me
I'm not the one

A vicious appetite
Visits me each night
And won't be satisfied
Won't be denied

An unbearable pain
A beating in my brain
That leaves the mark of Cain
Right here inside

What am I supposed to do
When everything that I've done
Is leading me to conclude
I'm not the one

Whatever I've done
I've been staring down the barrel of a gun

Is there something you need from me
Are you having your fun
I never agreed to be
Your holy one

Whatever I've done
I've been staring down the barrel of a gun


----------



## morganj614

The things you do
Aren't good for my health
The moves you make
You make for yourself
The means you use
Aren't meant to confuse
Although they do
They're the ones that I would choose

And I wouldn't want it any other way
You wouldn't let me anyway

Dangerous
The way you leave me wanting more
Dangerous
That's what I want you for
Dangerous
When I am in your arms
Dangerous
Know I will come to harm

The lies you tell
Aren't meant to deceive
They're not there
For me to believe
I've heard
Your vicious words
You know by now
It takes a lot to see me hurt

And I couldn't take it any other way
But there's a price I have to pay


----------



## RoseRed

This bed is on fire with passion and love
The neighbours complain about the noises above
But she only cums when she's on top

My thereapist said not to see her no more
Said you're like a disease without any cure 
She said I'm so obsessed that I'm becoming a bore
Oh you think you're so pretty

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Caught you're hand inside the till 
Slammed you're fingers in the door
fought with kitchen knives and skewers
Dress me up in women's clothes
Messed around with gender roles
Dye my eyes and call me pretty

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Moved out of the house 
So you moved next door
I locked you out
You cut a hole in the wall
I found you sleeping next to me 
I thought i was alone
You're driving me crazy when are you comnig home? 

CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
ZZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYYYY

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> This bed is on fire with passion and love
> The neighbours complain about the noises above
> But she only cums when she's on top
> 
> My thereapist said not to see her no more
> Said you're like a disease without any cure
> She said I'm so obsessed that I'm becoming a bore
> Oh you think you're so pretty
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Caught you're hand inside the till
> Slammed you're fingers in the door
> fought with kitchen knives and skewers
> Dress me up in women's clothes
> Messed around with gender roles
> Dye my eyes and call me pretty
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Moved out of the house
> So you moved next door
> I locked you out
> You cut a hole in the wall
> I found you sleeping next to me
> I thought i was alone
> You're driving me crazy when are you comnig home?
> 
> CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ZZZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


 
Oh My...

Can I buy a vowel


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Oh My...
> 
> Can I buy a vowel


O U ?


----------



## morganj614

You can do what you want just seize the day
What you're doing tomorrow's gonna come your way
Don't you ever consider giving up
You will find, oooh

It's a beautiful Life, oooh
It's a beautiful Life, oooh
It's a beautiful Life, oooh
I just wanna be here beside you
And stay until the break of dawn

Take a walk in the park when you feel down
There're so many things there that's gonna lift you up
See the nature in bloom, a laughing child
Such a dream, oooh

It's a beautiful Life, oooh
It's a beautiful Life, oooh
It's a beautiful Life, oooh
I just wanna be here beside you
And stay until the break of dawn

You're looking for somewhere to belong
You're standing all alone
For someone to guide you on your way
Now and forever

It's a beautiful Life, oooh
It's a beautiful Life, oooh
It's a beautiful Life, oooh

I just wanna be anybody
We're living in different ways

It's a beautiful life, oooh


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks, Moondog!*

Yo, pretty ladies around the world
Got a weird thing to show you so tell all the boys and girls
Tell your brother, your sister and your mamma too
Cause they’re about to throw down and you'll know just what to do
Wave your hands in the air like you don't care
Gilde by the people as they start to look and stare
Do your dance, do your dance, do your dance quick mamma
Come on baby tell me what's the word

Word up everybody say
When you hear the call you’ve got to get it underway
Word up it's the code word
No matter where you say it you’ll know that you'll be heard

Now all you sucker DJ's who think you're fly
There's got to be a reason and we know the reason why
you try to put on those airs and act real cool
But ya got to realise that you're acting like fools
If there's music we can use it we need to dance
We don't have the time for psychological romance
No romance, no romance, no romance for me mamma
Come on baby tell me what's the word

Word up everybody say
When you hear the call you've got to get it underway

Low
Dial “L” for Low
C’mon all you people say 
W.O.R.D. UP, W.O.R.D. UP, W.O.R.D. UP, W.O.R.D. UP


----------



## jazz lady

*Oh, what a flashback...*

First, when there's nothing but a slow glowing dream
That your fear seems to hide deep inside your mind
All alone I have cried silent tears full of pride
In a world made of steel, made of stone

Well I hear the music, close my eyes, feel the rhythm
Wrap around, take a hold of my heart

[Chorus:]
What a feeling, bein's believin'
I can't have it all, now I'm dancin' for my life
Take your passion, and make it happen
Pictures come alive, you can dance right through your life

[Solo]

Now I hear the music, close my eyes, I am rhythm
In a flash it takes hold of my heart

[chorus (with ... "now I'm dancing through my life")]

What a feeling

What a feeling (I am music now), bein's believin' (I am rhythm now)
Pictures come alive, you can dance right through your life
What a feeling (I can really have it all)
What a feeling (Pictures come alive when I call)
I can have it all (I can really have it all)
Have it all (Pictures come alive when I call)
(call, call, call, call, what a feeling) I can have it all
(Bein's believin') bein's believin'
(Take your passion, make it happen) make it happen
(What a feeling) what a feeling... [to fade]


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah, loving the mix today...*

Strumming my pain with his fingers
Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly... with his song
Telling my whole life with his words
Killing me softly... with his song

Hi, yo yea yea. now this is wyclef refugee
el boogie up in here (doo dooo doo doo)
one time one time one time
hey yo L you know you got the lyrics! 

I heard he sang a good song, I heard he had a style
And so I came to see him, and listen for a while
And there he was, this young one, a stranger to my eyes

Strumming my pain with his fingers (one time, one time)
Singing my life with his words (two time, two time)
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly... with his song
Telling my whole life with his words
Killing me softly... with his song

I felt all flushed with fever, embarrassed by the crowd
I felt he found my letters, and read each one out loud
I prayed that he would finish, but he just kept right on

Strumming my pain with his fingers (one time, one time)
Singing my life with his words (two time, two time)
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly... with his song
Telling my whole life with his words (whole life)
Killing me softly... with his song

ohh oh oh oh... ohhhhhhhhhh 
aahhh la la ah ah ah ah..... 
la la la la la la ohhhhh la la ah
oh oh oh laaaaaa ahhhhhhhhhh

Strumming my pain with his fingers
(yes he was) Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly... with his song
Telling my whole life with his words
Killing me softly... with his song
strummin my pain. yeyeyeyeye


----------



## jazz lady

*And now some Lenny Kravitz...*

I wish that I could fly
Into the sky
So very high

Just like a dragonfly

I'd fly above the trees
Over the seas in all degrees
To anywhere I please

Oh I want to get away
I wanna fly away
Yeah yeah yeah
Oh I want to get away
I wanna fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

Let's go and see the stars
The milky way or even Mars
Where it could just be ours

Let's fade into the sun
Let your spirit fly
Where we are one
Just for a little fun
Oh oh oh yeah!

I want to get away
I wanna fly away
Yeah yeah yeah
I want to get away
I wanna fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

I got to get away
Girl I got to get away
Oh oh oh yeah
I want to get away
I’ll fly away
Yeah (with you) yeah yeah
Oh Yeah !

I want to get away
I wanna fly away
Yeah (with you) yeah yeah
I got to get away
I want to get away (4x)
Yeah
I want to get away
I wanna fly away
Yeah (with you) yeah yeah
I got to get away
I want to get away (4x)
Yeah
I want to get away
I wanna fly away
Yeah with you


----------



## jazz lady

*another very favorite song...*

Listen as your day unfolds
Challenge what the future holds
Try and keep your head up to the sky
Lovers, they may cause you tears
Go ahead release your fears
Stand up and be counted
Don't be ashamed to cry 

You gotta be
You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, love will save the day

Herald what your mother said
Read the books your father read
Try to solve the puzzles in your own sweet time
Some may have more cash than you
Others take a different view
My oh my, hey hey

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, love will save the day

Don't ask no questions, it goes on without you
Leaving you behind if you can't stand the pace
The world keeps on spinning
You can't stop it, if you try to
This time it's danger staring you in the face
Oh oh

Remember

Listen as your day unfolds
Challenge what the future holds
Try and keep your head up to the sky
Lovers, they may cause you tears
Go ahead release your fears

My oh my, hey hey

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, love will save the day
Yeah yeah yeah

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, love will save the day
Yeah yeah

Got to be bold
Got to be bad
Got to be wise
No one ever said

Got to be hard
Not too too hard
All I know is
I never saved the day

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, love will save the day

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Listen as your day unfolds
> 
> You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
> You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
> You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
> You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
> You gotta stay together
> All I know, all I know, love will save the day
> 
> You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
> You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
> You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
> You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
> You gotta stay together





> vBulletin Message
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jazz lady again.



Thanks for a great earworm!


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Thanks for a great earworm!



You're welcome.  A song to live by.


----------



## jazz lady

*Perfect Tiki day song...*

Yahoo! This is your celebration
Yahoo! This is your celebration

Celebrate good times, come on! (Let's celebrate)
Celebrate good times, come on! (Let's celebrate)

There's a party goin' on right here
A celebration to last throughout the years
So bring your good times, and your laughter too
We gonna celebrate your party with you

Come on now

Celebration
Let's all celebrate and have a good time
Celebration
We gonna celebrate and have a good time

It's time to come together
It's up to you, what's your pleasure

Everyone around the world
Come on!

Yahoo! It's a celebration
Yahoo!

Celebrate good times, come on!
It's a celebration
Celebrate good times, come on!
Let's celebrate

We're gonna have a good time tonight
Let's celebrate, it's all right
We're gonna have a good time tonight
Let's celebrate, it's all right

Baby...

We're gonna have a good time tonight (Ce-le-bra-tion)
Let's celebrate, it's all right
We're gonna have a good time tonight (Ce-le-bra-tion)
Let's celebrate, it's all right

Yahoo!
Yahoo!

Celebrate good times, come on! (Let's celebrate)
Celebrate good times, come on!
It's a celebration!
Celebrate good times, come on! (Let's celebrate)

(ad lib)

Come on and celebrate, good times, tonight (Celebrate good times, come on!)
'Cause everything's gonna be all right
Let's celebrate (Celebrate good times, come on)
(Let's celebrate)


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I hate that song...



Talk to Moondoggie.  HE played it. 

How about this one instead?


I rode my bicycle past your window last night
I roller skated to your door at daylight
It almost seems like you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out you see
I been looking around awhile
You got something for me
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key

I ride my bike, I roller skate, don't drive no car
Don't go too fast, but I go pretty far
For somebody who don't drive
I been all around the world
Some people say, I done all right for a girl

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out you see
I been looking around awhile
You got something for me
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key

I asked your mother if you were at home
She said, yes .. but you weren't alone
Oh, sometimes I think that you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you've got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out to see
La la la la la la la la, la la la la la la
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key


----------



## jazz lady

*Can you hear me now?*

I rode my bicycle past your window last night
I roller skated to your door at daylight
It almost seems like you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out you see
I been looking around awhile
You got something for me
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key

I ride my bike, I roller skate, don't drive no car
Don't go too fast, but I go pretty far
For somebody who don't drive
I been all around the world
Some people say, I done all right for a girl

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out you see
I been looking around awhile
You got something for me
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key

I asked your mother if you were at home
She said, yes .. but you weren't alone
Oh, sometimes I think that you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you've got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out to see
La la la la la la la la, la la la la la la
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Crap... I just HAD TO CLICK "NEW POSTS" ONE LAST TIME...




And I know YOU too well.    Have a great weekend.


----------



## gumby

*The Trees*

The Trees

There is unrest in the forest,
There is trouble with the trees,
For the maples want more sunlight
And the oaks ignore their pleas.

The trouble with the maples,
(And they're quite convinced they're right)
They say the oaks are just too lofty
And they grab up all the light.
But the oaks can't help their feelings
If they like the way they're made.
And they wonder why the maples
Can't be happy in their shade.

There is trouble in the forest,
And the creatures all have fled,
As the maples scream "Oppression!"
And the oaks just shake their heads

So the maples formed a union
And demanded equal rights.
"The oaks are just too greedy;
We will make them give us light."
Now there's no more oak oppression,
For they passed a noble law,
And the trees are all kept equal
By hatchet, axe, and saw.


----------



## meangirl

*Love this song...don't know why...*

TRAIN LYRICS

"Cab"

New York snow this time of year
There's nothing more beautiful to me
Except for you
Making my way on the town
And I'm seeing familiar places, faces
In my pile of coffee grounds

The days are better, the nights are still so lonely
Sometimes I think I'm the only cab on the road
Sometimes I think I'm the only cab on the road

Watching my breath rise in the sun
Pulling myself in two made one 
Helplessly feel for my phone and drive away

This new rhythm I pursue
Is just my getting over you
Telling myself that I need to

The days are better, the nights are still so lonely
Sometimes I think I'm the only cab on the road
Sometimes I think I'm the only cab on the road

I'm still looking for a play no one said that it was fair
To be alone

The days are better, the nights are still so lonely
Sometimes I think I'm the only cab on the road

The days are better, the nights are still so lonely
Sometimes I think I'm the only cab on the road
Sometimes I think I'm the only cab on the road


----------



## meangirl

*My latest favorite...*

Where is the moment we need at the most
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost
They tell me your blue skies fade to grey
They tell me your passion's gone away
And I don't need no carryin' on

You stand in the line just to hit a new low
You're faking a smile with the coffee to go
You tell me your life's been way off line
You're falling to pieces everytime
And I don't need no carryin' on

Cause you had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
The camera don't lie
You're coming back down and you really don't mind
You had a bad day
You had a bad day

Well you need a blue sky holiday
The point is they laugh at what you say
And I don't need no carryin' on

You had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
The camera don't lie
You're coming back down and you really don't mind
You had a bad day

(Oh.. Holiday..)

Sometimes the system goes on the blink
And the whole thing turns out wrong
You might not make it back and you know
That you could be well oh that strong
And I'm not wrong

(yeah...)

So where is the passion when you need it the most
Oh you and I
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost

Cause you had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
You've seen what you like
And how does it feel for one more time
You had a bad day
You had a bad day


----------



## meangirl

*God his voice turns me on...*

UNCLE CRACKER 
Drift Away Lyrics 



Day after day I'm more confused 
Yet I look for the light 
Through the pourin' rain 
You know that's a game that I hate to lose 
And I'm feeling the strain 
Ain't it a shame

Oh, give me the beat, boys, and free my soul 
I want to get lost in your rock and roll 
And drift away 
[repeat]

Beginning to think that I'm wasting time 
I don't understand the things I do 
The world outside looks so unkind 
Now I'm counting on you 
To carry me through

Oh, give me the beat, boys, and free my soul 
I want to get lost in your rock and roll 
And drift away 
[repeat]

And when my mind is free 
You know a melody can move me 
And when I'm feeling blue 
The guitar's coming through to soothe me

Thanks for the joy that you're given me 
I want you to know I believe in your song 
Your rythm and rhyme and harmony 
You've helped me along 
Makin' me strong

Oh, give me the beat, boys, and free my soul 
I want to get lost in your rock and roll 
And drift away 
[repeat] 
Na, na, now won't ya 
Won't ya take, oh ha ..take me


----------



## jazz lady

*Kind of appropriate for my day and a goodnight song, too...*

Red, red wine
Go to my head
Make me forget that i
Still need her so

Red, red wine
It`s up to you
All I can do, i`ve done
But mem`ries won`t go
No, mem`ries won`t go

I`d have thought
That with time
Thoughts of her
Would leave my head
I was wrong
And I find
Just one thing makes me forget

Red, red wine
Stay close to me
Don`t let me be alone
It`s tearin` apart
My blue, blue heart

---red red wine rap section---

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
You keep me rocking all of the time

Red red wine you make me feel so grand
I feel a million dollars when your just in my hand

Red red wine you make me feel so sad
Any time I see you go it makes me feel bad

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
Monkey pack him rizla pon the sweet dep line

Red red wine you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing mek me do me own thing

Redred wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine I love you right from the start
Right from the start with all of my heart

Red red wine in a 80`s style
Red red wine in a modern beat style, yeah

(chorus)

Give me little time, help me clear up me mind
Give me little time, help me clear up me mind

Give me red wine because it make me feel fine
Mek me feel fine all of the time

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
Monkey pack him rizla on the sweet dep line

The line broke, the monkey get choke
Burn bad rizla pon him little rowing boat


Red red wine i`m gonna hold to you
Hold on to you cause I know you love true

Red red wine i`m gonna love you till I die
Love you till I die and that`s no lie

Red red wine can`t get you out my mind
Where ever you maybe i`ll surely find
I`ll surely find make no fuss jus` stick with us.

(chorus)

Red red wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine I love you right from the start
Right from the start with all of my heart

Red red wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing make me do me own thing

Red red wine in a 80`s style

Red red wine in a modern beat style, yeah.


----------



## meangirl

*Queen 
 Another One Bites The Dust Lyrics*

 Steve walks warily down the street, 
With the brim pulled way down low 
Ain't no sound but the sound of his feet, 
Machine guns ready to go 
Are you ready, Are you ready for this 
Are you hanging on the edge of your seat 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
To the sound of the beat 
Chorus 

Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
And another one gone, and another one gone 
Another one bites the dust 
Hey, I'm gonna get you too 
Another one bites the dust 

How do you think I'm going to get along, 
Without you, when you're gone 
You took me for everything that I had, 
And kicked me out on my own 

Are you happy, are you satisfied 
How long can you stand the heat 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
To the sound of the beat 
Chorus 


Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
There are plenty of ways you can hurt a man 
And bring him to the ground 
You can beat him 
You can cheat him 
You can treat him bad and leave him 
When he's down 
But I'm ready, yes I'm ready for you 
I'm standing on my own two feet 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
Repeating the sound of the beat


----------



## meangirl

Pat Benatar Lyrics 
  Heartbreaker Lyrics

 Your love is like a tidal wave 
Spinnin' over my head 
Drownin' me in your promises 
Better left unsaid 

CHORUS: 
You're the right kind of sinner to release my inner fantasies 
The invincible winner, and you know that you were born to be 
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker, 
Love-taker, don't you mess around with me 
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker, 
Love-taker, don't you mess around, no no no 

Your love has set my soul on fire 
Burnin' outta control 
You taught me the ways of desire 
Now it's takin' its toll 

CHORUS 

CHORUS 

You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker, 
love-taker, don't you mess around with me 
You're a heartbreaker, dreammaker, 
love-taker, heartbreaker!


----------



## greyhound

I love hearing this song while driving.....

Artist : Queen

Title : Bohemian Rhapsody

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide
No escape from reality
Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and see
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy
Because I'm easy come, easy go
A little high, little low
Anyway the wind blows, doesn't really matter to me, to me

Mama, just killed a man
Put a gun against his head
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead
Mama, life had just begun
But now I've gone and thrown it all away
Mama, ooo
Didn't mean to make you cry
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow
Carry on, carry on, as if nothing really matters

Too late, my time has come
Sends shivers down my spine
Body's aching all the time
Goodbye everybody - I've got to go
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth
Mama, ooo - (anyway the wind blows)
I don't want to die
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all

I see a little silhouetto of a man
Scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango
Thunderbolt and lightning - very very frightening me
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo Figaro - magnifico

But I'm just a poor boy and nobody loves me
He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Spare him his life from this monstrosity
Easy come easy go - will you let me go
Bismillah! No - we will not let you go - let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go - let me go
Will not let you go - let me go (never)
Never let you go - let me go
Never let me go - ooo
No, no, no, no, no, no, no -
Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me
for me
for me

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye
So you think you can love me and leave me to die
Oh baby - can't do this to me baby
Just gotta get out - just gotta get right outta here

Ooh yeah, ooh yeah
Nothing really matters
Anyone can see
Nothing really matters - nothing really matters to me

Anyway the wind blows...


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> I love hearing this song while driving.....
> 
> Artist : Queen
> 
> Title : Bohemian Rhapsody



Oh great.  So I now I picture you doing a Wayne and Garth impersonation.


----------



## RoseRed

Hush, little baby.
Don't say a word.
Mama's going to buy you
a mocking bird.

And if that mocking bird won't sing,
Mama's going to buy you
a diamond ring.

If that diamond ring turns brass,
Mama's going to buy you
a looking glass.

If that looking glass gets broke,
Mama's going to buy you
a billy goat.

If that billy goat won't pull,
Mama's going to buy you
a cart and bull.

If that cart and bull turns over,
Mama's going to buy
a dog named Rover.

If that dog named Rover won't bark,
Mama's going to buy you
a horse and cart

If that horse and cart falls down,
You¹ll still be the sweetest one in town.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Oh great.  So I now I picture you doing a Wayne and Garth impersonation.



And my children love being in the car with me when that song comes on...Hiding their faces so no one can see them...It's great when you have the opportunity to embarrass your children.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> And my children love being in the car with me when that song comes on...Hiding their faces so no one can see them...It's great when you have the opportunity to embarrass your children.



Psst, your dog looks possessed!


----------



## morganj614

*Hey Pubbers, here's the song...lol*

What's the matter with your life?
Why you gotta mess with mine?
Don't keep sweatin' what I do
Cuz I'm gonna be just fine - check it out

[CHORUS]

If I wanna take a guy home with me tonight
It's none of your business
And she wanna be a freak and sell it on the weekend
It's none of your business
Now you shouldn't even get into who I'm givin' skins to
It's none of your business
So don't try to change my mind, I'll tell you one more time
It's none of your business

Now who do you think you are
Puttin' your cheap two cents in?
Don't you got nothin' to do
Than worry 'bout my friends? Check it...

I can't do nothin', girl, without somebody buggin'
I used to think that it was me, but now I see it wasn't
They told me to change, they called me names, and so I popped one
Opinion's are like *******s and everybody's got one
I never put my nose where I'm not supposed to
Believe me, if he's something that I want, I'm steppin' closer
I'm not one for playing high-pole
Like the house of ditty 90210 type of the ho
I treat a man like he treats me
The difference between a hooker and a ho ain't nothin' but a fee
So hold your tongue tightly, wish you could be like me
You're poppin' all that mess only to stress and to spite me
Now you can get with that or you can get with this
But I don't give a #### cuz really it's none of your business

(1993, S and P, packin' and mackin'
Bamboozlin' and smackin' suckers with this track
Throw the beat back in!)

[CHORUS]

How many rules am I to break before you understand
That your double-standards don't mean #### to me?
I know exactly what you say when I turn and walk away
But that's ok cuz I don't let it get it to me
Now every move I make somebody's clockin'
Don't ask me nothin', will you just leave me alone?
Never mind who's the guy that I took home...to bone

Ok, Miss Thing never givin' up skins
If you don't like him or his friends what about that Benz?
Your Pep-Pep's got an ill rep
With all that macaroni trap for rap you better step
Or better yet get your head checked
Cuz I refuse to be played like a penny cent trick deck of cards
No, I ain't hard like the #####es on a boulivard
My face ain't scarred, and I don't dance in bars
You can call me a tramp if you want to
But I remember the punk who just humped and dumped you
Or you can front if you have to
But everybody gets horny just like you
So, yo, so, yo, ho - check it, double deck it on a record butt-naked
Pep's ass gets respect, and this butt is none of your business

[CHORUS]

So the moral of this story is: Who are you to judge?
There's only one true judge, and that's God
So chill, and let my Father do His job

Cuz Salt and Pepa's got it swingin' again
Cuz Salt and Pepa's got it swingin' again
Cuz Salt and Pepa's got it swingin' again
Cuz Salt and Pepa's got it swingin' again...


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Hey Pubbers, here's the song...lol
> 
> What's the matter with your life?
> Why you gotta mess with mine?
> Don't keep sweatin' what I do
> Cuz I'm gonna be just fine - check it out
> 
> Cuz Salt and Pepa's got it swingin' again
> Cuz Salt and Pepa's got it swingin' again
> Cuz Salt and Pepa's got it swingin' again
> Cuz Salt and Pepa's got it swingin' again...



  I knew you wouldn't be able to resist looking it up.


----------



## jazz lady

*One for elaine...*

although I doubt she remembers it...  

Meeting you with a view to a kill face to face in secret places feel the chill
Nightfall covers me but you know the plans I'm making
Still over sea could it be the whole earth opening wide
A sacred why a mystery gaping inside the weekends why until we

Dance into the fire that fatal kiss is all we need
Dance in the the fire to fatal sounds of broken dreams
Dance in to the fire that fatal kiss is all we need dance into the fire

Choice for you is the view to a kill between the shades assasination standing still
First crystal tears fall of snowflakes on your body
First time in years to drench your skin with lovers rosy stain
A chance to find a phoenix for the flame a chance to die but can we
Dance into the fire that fatal kiss is all we need
Dance into the fire to fatal sounds of broken dreams
Dance into the fire that fatal kiss is all we need
Dance into the fire when all we see is the view to a kill


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I knew you wouldn't be able to resist looking it up.



I got on the phone with my friend and commenced to looking it up


----------



## Speedy70

jazz lady said:
			
		

> although I doubt she remembers it...
> 
> Meeting you with a view to a kill face to face in secret places feel the chill
> Nightfall covers me but you know the plans I'm making
> Still over sea could it be the whole earth opening wide
> A sacred why a mystery gaping inside the weekends why until we
> 
> Dance into the fire that fatal kiss is all we need
> Dance in the the fire to fatal sounds of broken dreams
> Dance in to the fire that fatal kiss is all we need dance into the fire
> 
> Choice for you is the view to a kill between the shades assasination standing still
> First crystal tears fall of snowflakes on your body
> First time in years to drench your skin with lovers rosy stain
> A chance to find a phoenix for the flame a chance to die but can we
> Dance into the fire that fatal kiss is all we need
> Dance into the fire to fatal sounds of broken dreams
> Dance into the fire that fatal kiss is all we need
> Dance into the fire when all we see is the view to a kill



Duran Duran!


----------



## RoseRed

Ok, so your heart is broken
You’re sitting around mopin’, mopin’, mopin’, cryin’, cryin’
You say you’re even thinking about dying
Well, before you do anything rash, baby, listen to this

Everybody plays the fool, sometime
There’s no exception to the rule, listen baby
It may be factual, it may be cruel, I ain’t lying
Everybody plays the fool

Fallin’ in love is such an easy thing to do
But there’s no guarantee that the one you love, is gonna love you
Oh, loving eyes they cannot see a certain person could never be
Love runs deeper than any ocean, it clouds you’re mind with emotion

Everybody plays the fool, sometime
There’s no exception to the rule, listen baby
It may be factual, it may be cruel, I ain’t lying
Everybody plays the fool

How can you help it, when the music starts to play
And your ability to reason, is swept away
Oh, heaven on earth is all you see, you’re out of touch with reality
And now you cry, but when you do, next time around someone cries for you

Hey, everybody plays the fool, sometime
Use your heart just like a tool, listen baby
They never tell you so in school, I wanna say it again,
Everybody plays the fool

Everybody plays the fool, sometime
There’s no exception to the rule, listen baby
It may be factual, it may be cruel, I ain’t lying
Everybody plays the fool

Every plays the fool, sometime
There’s no exception to the rule, listen baby
It may be factual, it may be cruel, I wanna say it again
Everybody plays the fool


----------



## morganj614

*Some Foo Fighters*

Hello. I've waited here for you. Everlong.
Tonight I throw myself into,
And out of the red, out of her head she sang.

Come down and waste away with me. Down with me,
Slow how, you wanted it to be,
I'm over my head, out of her head she sang.

And I wonder when I sing along with you,
If everything could ever be this real forever.
If anything could ever be this good again,
The only thing I'll ever ask of you.
You gotta promise not to stop when I say when.
She sang:

Breathe out, so I can breathe you in,
Hold you in, and now, I know you've always been.
Out of your head, out of my head I sing.

And I wonder when I sing along with you,
If everything could ever be this real forever.
If anything could ever be this good again,
The only thing I'll ever ask of you.
You gotta promise not to stop when I say when.
She sang:

And I wonder,
If everything could ever be this real forever.
If anything could ever be this good again,
The only thing I'll ever ask of you.
You gotta promise not to stop when I say when


----------



## morganj614

*Happy song*

Well it's all right, riding around in the breeze
Well it's all right, if you live the life you please
Well it's all right, doing the best you can
Well it's all right, as long as you lend a hand

You can sit around and wait for the phone to ring
Waiting for someone to tell you everything
Sit around and wonder what tomorrow will bring
Maybe a diamond ring

Well it's all right, even if they say you're wrong
Well it's all right, sometimes you gotta be strong
Well it's all right, As long as you got somewhere to lay
Well it's all right, everyday is Judgement Day

Maybe somewhere down the road aways
You'll think of me, and wonder where I am these days
Maybe somewhere down the road when somebody plays
Purple haze

Well it's all right, even when push comes to shove
Well it's all right, if you got someone to love
Well it's all right, everything'll work out fine
Well it's all right, we're going to the end of the line

Don't have to be ashamed of the car I drive
I'm just glad to be here, happy to be alive
It don't matter if you're by my side
I'm satisfied

Well it's all right, even if you're old and grey
Well it's all right, you still got something to say
Well it's all right, remember to live and let live
Well it's all right, the best you can do is forgive

Well it's all right, riding around in the breeze
Well it's all right, if you live the life you please
Well it's all right, even if the sun don't shine
Well it's all right, we're going to the end of the line


----------



## virgovictoria

*Kinks*

I’m not content to be with you in the daytime 
Girl I want to be with you all of the time
The only time I feel alright is by your side
Girl I want to be with you all of the time
All day and all of the night
All day and all of the night
All day and all of the night

I believe that you and me last forever
Oh yea, all day and nighttime yours, leave me never
The only time I feel alright is by your side
Girl I want to be with you all of the time
All day and all of the night
All day and all of the night
Oh, come on...

I believe that you and me last forever
Oh yea, all day and nighttime yours, leave me never
The only time I feel alright is by your side
Girl I want to be with you all of the time
All day and all of the night
All day and all of the night time
All day and all of the night


----------



## virgovictoria

*She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5 (DoOver)*

Beauty queen of only eighteen
She had some trouble with herself
He was always there to help her
She always belonged to someone else

I drove for miles and miles
And wound up at your door
I’ve had you so many times but somehow
I want more

I don’t mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
She will be loved

Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful
I know I tend to get insecure
It doesn’t matter anymore

It’s not always rainbows and butterflies
It’s compromise that moves us along
My heart is full and my door’s always open
You can come anytime you want

I don’t mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
She will be loved

I know where you hide
Alone in your car
Know all of the things that make you who you are
I know that goodbye means nothing at all
Comes back and begs me to catch her every time she falls


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Stir it up little darling, stir it up
> Come on baby, come on and stir it up
> Little darling, stir it up
> It's been a long long time
> Since I've got you on my mind
> And now you are here
> I say it's so clear
> To see what we can do, honey, just me and you
> 
> Come on and stir it up
> Little darling, stir it up
> Come on baby
> Come on and stir it up
> Little darling, stir it up
> I'll push the wood, I'll blaze your fire
> Then I'll satisfy your heart's desire
> Said I'll stir it up, yeah, ev'ry minute, yeah
> All you got to do is keep it in, baby
> And stir it up, little darling, stir it up
> Come on and stir it up
> Oh, little darling, stir it up, yeah
> 
> Oh, will you quench me while I'm thirsty
> Come and cool me down when I'm hot
> Your recipe, darling, is so tasty
> And you sure can stir your pot
> So stir it up, little darling, stir it up
> Come on and stir it up
> Oh, little darling, stir it up
> Come on and stir it up
> Oh, little darling, stir it up


----------



## sushisamba

Pretenders

GOT BRASS IN POCKET 
GOT BOTTLE I'M GONNA USE IT 
INTENTION I FEEL INVENTIVE 
GONNA MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU NOTICE

GOT MOTION RESTRAINED EMOTION 
BEEN DRIVING DETROIT LEANING 
NO REASON JUST SEEMS SO PLEASING 
GONNA MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU NOTICE

GONNA USE MY ARMS 
GONNA USE MY LEGS 
GONNA USE MY STYLE 
GONNA USE MY SIDESTEP 
GONNA USE MY FINGERS 
GONNA USE MY, MY, MY IMAGINATION

'CAUSE I GONNA MAKE YOU SEE 
THERE'S NOBODY ELSE HERE 
NO ONE LIKE ME 
I'M SPECIAL SO SPECIAL 
I GOTTA HAVE SOME OF YOUR ATTENTION GIVE IT TO ME

GOT RHYTHM I CAN'T MISS A BEAT 
GOT NEW SKANK IT'S SO REET 
GOT SOMETHING I'M WINKING AT YOU 
GONNA MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU NOTICE

'CAUSE I GONNA MAKE YOU SEE 
THERE'S NOBODY ELSE HERE 
NO ONE LIKE ME 
I'M SPECIAL, SO SPECIAL 
I GOTTA HAVE SOME OF YOUR ATTENTION 
GIVE IT TO ME 
'CAUSE I GONNA MAKE YOU SEE 
THERE'S NOBODY ELSE HERE 
NO ONE LIKE ME 
I'M SPECIAL, SO SPECIAL 
I GOTTA HAVE SOME OF YOUR ATTENTION 

GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## RoseRed

Little boxes on the hillside,
Little boxes made of ticky-tacky,
Little boxes, little boxes,
Little boxes, all the same.
There's a green one and a pink one
And a blue one and a yellow one
And they're all made out of ticky-tacky
And they all look just the same. 

And the people in the houses
All go to the university,
And they all get put in boxes,
Little boxes, all the same.
And there's doctors and there's lawyers
And business executives,
And they're all made out of ticky-tacky
And they all look just the same. 

And they all play on the golf-course,
And drink their Martini dry,
And they all have pretty children,
And the children go to school.
And the children go to summer camp
And then to the university,
And they all get put in boxes
And they all come out the same. 

And the boys go into business,
And marry, and raise a family,
And they all get put in boxes,
Little boxes, all the same.
There's a green one and a pink one
And a blue one and a yellow one
And they're all made out of ticky-tacky
And they all look just the same.


----------



## morganj614

Must be getting early, clock are running late.
Paint my love a morning sky, looks so phony.
Dawn is breaking everywhere, light a candle, curse the glare
Draw the curtains I don't care, but it's alright
I will get by
I will get by
I will get by
I will survive.

I see you've got your list out, say your piece and get out.
Guess I get the jist of it, but it's alright
Sorry that you feel that way, the only thing there is to say...
Every silver linings got a touch of grey
I will get by
I will get by
I will get by
I will survive.

It's a lesson to me, the ablers and the beggars and the seas,
Abc's we all must face, try to keep a little grace.

I know the rent is in arrears, the dog has not been fed in years
It's even worse than it appears, but it's alright

Cow is giving kerosene, kid can't read at seventeen
The words he knows are all obscene, but it's alright
I will get by
I will get by
I will get by
I will survive.

Shoe is on the hand that fits, that's all there really is to it
Whistle through your teeth and spit, but it's alright

Oh well a touch of gray, kinda suits you anyway,
That's all I had to say, but it's alright
I will get by
I will get by
I will get by
I will survive.

It's a lesson to me, the devils and the East and the free
The abc's we all must face, try to save a little grace


----------



## BS Gal

Little Bit of Clapton


Oh my word, what does it mean? 
Is it love or is it me 
That makes me change so suddenly? 
Looking out, feeling free. 

Sit here lying in my bed, 
Wondering what it was I'd said 
That made me think I'd lost my head, 
When I knew I lost my heart instead. 

Won't you please read my signs, be a gypsy. 
Tell me what I hope to find deep within me. 
Because you can find my mind, please be with me. 

Of all the better things I've heard, 
Loving you has made the words 
And all the rest seem so absurd, 
'Cause in the end it all comes out unsure.


----------



## morganj614

*Baby, don't understand
Why we can't just live long to each other's hands
This time might be the last, I fear
Unless I make it all too clear
I need you so, ohhhh...

Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again, learn to live free
When we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up and let us in
Take these broken wings...

Baby, I think tonight
We can take what is wrong and make it right
Baby, it's all I know
That you're half of the flesh and blood that makes me whole
I need you so, ohhhh...

So take these broken wings
And learn to fly again, learn to live free
When we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up and let us in
Yeah, let us in
Let us in!

Baby, it's all I know
That you're half of the flesh and blood that makes me whole
Yeah, yeah, yeah...
Yeah, yeah!

So take these broken wings
And learn to fly again, learn to live so free
When we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up and let us in
Take these broken wings
You've got to learn to fly, learn to live and love so free
When we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up for us and let us in

Yeah, yeah!
Ooooooh, yeah*


----------



## morganj614

You can take all the tea in China
Put it in a big brown bag for me
Sail right around the seven oceans
Drop it straight into the deep blue sea
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
She's an angel of the first degree
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You can't stop us on the road to freedom
You can't keep us 'cause our eyes can see
Men with insight, men in granite
Knights in armor bent on chivalry
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
She's an angel of the first degree
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You can't stop us on the road to freedom
You can't stop us 'cause our eyes can see
Men with insight, men in granite
Knights in armor intent on chivalry
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
She's an angel of the first degree
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

You know she's alright
You know she's alright with me
She's alright, she's alright (she's an angel)

You can take all the tea in China
Put it in a big brown bag for me
Sail it right around the seven oceans
Drop it smack dab in the middle of the deep blue sea
Because she's as sweet as tupelo honey
She's an angel of the first degree
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey from the bee

She's as sweet as tupelo honey
She's an angel of the first degree
She's as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like the honey, baby, from the bee
She's my baby, you know she's alright.....


----------



## RoseRed

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You can take all the tea in China
> Put it in a big brown bag for me...


----------



## gumby

*Pardon Me*

Pardon me

A decade ago,I never thought I would be,
at twenty three,on the verge of
spontaneous combustion.Woe-is-me.
But I guess that it comes with territoty:an omnious landscape of never ending calamity.
I need you to hear,I need you to see that I have had all I can take and exploding seems like a definite possibility to me.

So pardon me while I burst into flames.
I´ve had enough of the world and it´s people´s mindless games.
So pardon me while I burn and rise above the flame.
Pardon me,pardon me... I´ll never be the same.

Not two days ago,I was having a look in a book and I saw a picture of a guy fried up above his knees.
I said, "I can relate," cause´ lately I´ve been thinking of combustication as a welcomed vacation from the burdens of the planet earth.
Like gravity,hypocrisy,and the perils of being in 3-D... and thinking so much differently.

So pardon me while I burst into flames.
I´ve had enough of the world and it´s people´s mindless games.
So pardon me while I burn and rise above the flame.
Pardon me,pardon me... I´ll never be the same.


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey kwillia!*

Bruce has a new album out called "The Seeger Sessions."  Here's one of the tracks:

1. Frog went a-courtin', and he did ride, Uh-huh,
Frog went a-courtin', and he did ride, Uh-huh,
Frog went a-courtin', and he did ride.
With a sword and a pistol by his side, Uh-huh.

2. Well he rode up to Miss Mousey's door, Uh-huh,
Well he rode up to Miss Mousey's door, Uh-huh,
Well he rode up to Miss Mousey's door.
Gave three loud raps and a very big roar, Uh-huh.

3. Said, "Miss Mouse, are you within?" Uh-huh,
Said he, "Miss Mouse, are you within?" Uh-huh,
Said, "Miss Mouse, are you within?"
"Yes, kind sir, I sit and spin," Uh-huh.

4. He took Miss Mousey on his knee, Uh-huh,
Took Miss Mousey on his knee, Uh-huh,
Took Miss Mousey on his knee.
Said, "Miss Mousey, will you marry me?" Uh-huh.

5. "Without my uncle Rat's consent, Uh-huh
"Without my uncle Rat's consent, Uh-huh
"Without my uncle Rat's consent.
I wouldn't marry the president, Uh-huh

6. Uncle Rat laughed and he shook his fat sides, Uh-huh,
Uncle Rat laughed and he shook his fat sides, Uh-huh,
Uncle Rat laughed and he shook his fat sides,.
To think his niece would be a bride, Uh-huh.

7. Uncle Rat went runnin' downtown, Uh-huh,
Uncle Rat went runnin' downtown, Uh-huh,
Uncle Rat went runnin' downtown.
To buy his niece a wedding gown, Uh-huh

8. Where shall the wedding supper be? Uh-huh,
Where shall the wedding supper be? Uh-huh,
Where shall the wedding supper be?
Way down yonder in a hollow tree, Uh-huh

9. What should the wedding supper be? Uh-huh,
What should the wedding supper be? Uh-huh,
What should the wedding supper be?
Fried mosquito in a black-eye pea, Uh-huh.

10. Well, first to come in was a flyin' moth, Uh-huh,
First to come in was a flyin' moth, Uh-huh,
First to come in was a flyin' moth.
She laid out the table cloth, Uh-huh.

11. Next to come in was a juney bug, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was a juney bug, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was a juney bug.
She brought the water jug, Uh-huh.

12. Next to come in was a bumbley bee, Uh-huh
Next to come in was a bumbley bee, Uh-huh
Next to come in was a bumbley bee.
Sat mosquito on his knee, Uh-huh.

13. Next to come in was a broken black flea, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was a broken black flea, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was a broken black flea.
Danced a jig with the bumbley bee, Uh-huh.

14. Next to come in was Mrs. Cow, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was Mrs. Cow, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was Mrs. Cow.
She tried to dance but she didn't know how, Uh-huh.

15. Next to come in was a little black tick, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was a little black tick, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was a little black tick.
She ate so much she made us sick, Uh-huh.

16. Next to come in was a big black snake, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was a big black snake, Uh-huh,
Next to come in was a big black snake.
Ate up all of the wedding cake, Uh-huh.

17. Next to come was the old gray cat, Uh-huh,
Next to come was the old gray cat, Uh-huh,
Next to come was the old gray cat.
Swallowed the mouse and ate up the rat, Uh-huh.

18. Mr. Frog went a-hoppin' up over the brook, Uh-huh,
Mr. Frog went a-hoppin' up over the brook, Uh-huh,
Mr. Frog went a-hoppin' up over the brook.
A lily-white duck come and swallowed him up, Uh-huh.

19. A little piece of cornbread layin' on a shelf, Uh-huh,
A little piece of cornbread layin' on a shelf, Uh-huh,
A little piece of cornbread layin' on a shelf.
If you want anymore, you can sing it yourself, Uh-huh.




  Definitely folk music.      But it's pretty good.    I just never thought I've ever hear Bruce sing this type of music.


----------



## kwillia

I bought it already...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I bought it already...



  I went a little crazy in Target the other night and bought 4 new albums including that one, plus the DVD for Narnia.


----------



## jazz lady

*From another album by Jack Johnson...*

Love his voice...  :grrrrrrrrr:

Well based on your smile
I'm betting all of this
Might be over soon
But your bound to win
Cause if I'm betting against you
I think I'd rather lose
But this is all that I have

So please
Take what's left of this heart and use
Please use only what you really need
You know I only have so little
So please
Mend your broken heart and leave

I know it's not your style
I can tell by the way that you move
It's real, real soon
But I'm on your side
And I don't want to be your regret
I'd rather be your cocoon
But this is all that you have

So please
Let me take what's left of your heart and I will use
I swear I'll use only what I need
I know you only have so little
So please
Let me mend my broken heart and

You said this was all you had
And it's all I need
But blah blah blah
Because it fell apart and
I guess it's all you knew
And all I have
But now we have
Only confused hearts and
I guess all we have
Is really all we need

So please
Let's take these broken hearts and use
Let's use only what we really need
You know we only have so little
So please
Take these broken hearts and leave


----------



## morganj614

Google your name+lyrics and see what songs are about you 

_Fleetwood Mac..._

Oh no, here I go again
Fallin' in love again
Love is like a grain of sand
Slowly slippin' through your hand
Oh, oh, whoa...
Oh, oh, Diane
Oh, oh, Diane
Will I love you, I will, always
Will you stand by me always
Cause Love is like a grain of sand
Slowly slippin' through your hand
Oh, oh, whoa...
Oh, oh, Diane
Oh, oh, Diane
(Talkin' 'bout Diane)
Oh, oh, whoa...
Oh, oh, Diane
Oh, oh, Diane
(Talkin' 'bout Diane)
Oh, oh, Diane

_Guster..._

The secrets that we keep
We say them in our sleep
and wrestle down our souls if we would speak
I watched you board a train in the London rain
and waved bye-bye as you slipped out of view
Diane
We'll make it out together
In your dreams when the smile now comes,
you're mumbling words with a lazy tongue.
We lie together when we say its love,
who were you just thinking of, Diane?
Diane
Diane, I don't say it, but I know you know
The theme returns so deep
and visits us in sleep
to define the you and I as we
So we pass the time and occupy our minds
and close our eyes and hope that we'll be fine
Diane
We'll make it out together
And I may leave in time you'll see
I'll come right back for you


----------



## Agee

This little diddy showed-up on the boat CD player this weekend...



Love this tune, it's got serious getty-up!  



~Talking~
Oh my god
Becky, look at her butt (scoff)
It is so big (scoff)
She looks like one of those rap guys' girlfriends
But y'know, who understands those rap guys? (scoff)
They only talk to her because she looks like a total prostitute ('kay)
I mean her butt, it's just so big (scoff)
I can't believe it's so round, it's like out there
I mean - it's so gross
Look, she's just so black 

~rap~
I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
And when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung
Wanna pull up tough
Cuz you noticed that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh, baby I wanna get with ya 
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But with that butt you got
Makes me so horny
Ooh, rumple smooth skin
You say you wanna get in my benz
Well use me use me cuz you ain't that average groupy 

I've seen her dancin', 
To hell with romancin'
She's sweat, 
wet, got it goin like a turbo vette 

I'm tired of magazines
Saying flat butts are the thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back 

So Fellas (yeah) Fellas(yeah) 
Has your girlfriend got the butt (hell yeah) 
Tell her shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it, shake it shake that healthy butt
Baby got back 

(Mini-Rap) - (LA face with an Oakland booty) 

I like'em round and big
And when I'm throwin a gig
I just can't help myself
I'm actin like an animal
Now here's my scandal 

I wanna get you home
And ugh, double up uhh, uhh
I aint talkin bout playboy
Cuz silicone parts are made for toys
I wannem real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mixalot's in trouble
Beggin for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Knocked kneed bimbos walkin like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sistas
I wanna get with ya
I won't cus or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna --
Til the break of dawn
Baby got it goin on
Alot of pimps won't like this song
Cuz them punks lie to hit it and quit it
But I'd rather stay and play
Cuz I'm long and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on 

So ladies (yeah), Ladies (yeah) 
If you wanna roll in my Mercedes (yeah) 
Then turn around
Stick it out
Even white boys got to shout
Baby got back 

Yeah baby
When it comes to females
Cosmo ain't got nothin to do with my selection
36-24-36
Only if she's 5'3" So your girlfriend rolls a Honda
Playin workout tapes by Fonda
But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
My anaconda don't want none unless you've got buns hon
You can do side bends or sit-ups, but please don't lose that butt
Some brothers wanna play that hard role 
And tell you that the butt ain't gold
So they toss it and leave it
And I pull up quick to retrieve it
So cosmo says you're fat
Well I aint down with that
Cuz your waist is small and your curves are kickin
And I'm thinkin bout stickin
To the beanpole dames in the magazines
You aint it miss thing
Give me a sista I can't resist her
Red beans and rice didn't miss her
Some knucklehead tried to dis
Cuz his girls were on my list
He had game but he chose to hit 'em
And I pull up quick to get with 'em
So ladies if the butt is round
And you wanna triple X throw down
Dial 1-900-mixalot and kick them nasty thoughts
Baby got back


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So ladies (yeah), Ladies (yeah)
> If you wanna roll in my Mercedes (yeah)
> Then turn around
> Stick it out
> Even white boys got to shout
> Baby got back


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

>


 
  I love you sweetie... You are the bomb diggity!


----------



## jazz lady

*Bonnie Raitt...*

I've got tickets to go see her and Keb' Mo' in a few weeks and can hardly wait.  


Turn down the lights;
Turn down the bed.
Turn down these voices
Inside my head.

Lay down with me;
Tell me no lies.
Just hold me close;
Don't patronize.

Don't patronize me.

'Cause I can't make you love me
If you don't.
You can't make your heart feel
Something it won't.
Here in the dark
In these final hours,
I will lay down my heart
And I'll feel the power;
But you won't.
No, you won't.
'Cause I can't make you love me
If you don't.

I'll close my eyes,
Then I won't see
The love you don't feel
When you're holding me.

Morning will come,
And I'll do what's right;
Just give me till then
To give up this fight.

And I will give up this fight.

'Cause I can't make you love me
If you don't.
You can't make your heart feel
Something it won't.
Here in the dark
In these final hours,
I will lay down my heart
And I'll feel the power;
But you won't.
No, you won't.
'Cause I can't make you love me
If you don't.


----------



## sockgirl77

*Bass Pumping and Low Riding...*

*Wreckx-N-Effect 
Rump Shaker * 

Yeah..
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom
and a poom-poom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP

[repeat 4X]
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom
and a poom-poom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP (rump shaker)

Check baby check baby one two three four
Check baby check baby one two three
Check baby check baby one two
Check baby check baby one

[Verse One: A Plus]
It's called the rump shaker, the beats is like sweeter than candy
I'm feelin manly and your shaker's comin in handy
Slide em across(??) from New York down by your Virginia
Ticklin you around Delware before I enter
Turn to seduction from face hips to feet
A wiggle and a jiggle can make the night complete
Now since you got the body of the year, come and get the award
Here's a hint - it's like a long sharp sword
Flip tail, so let me see you shake it up like dice
The way you shake your rump is turnin mighty men to mice
But A Plus got a surprise that's a back breaker
Now let me see you shake your rump like a rump shaker

[repeat 4X]
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom
and a poom-poom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP (rump shaker)

Check baby check baby one two three four
Check baby check baby one two three
Check baby check baby one two
Check baby check baby one

[Verse Two: Teddy Riley]
Yup yup it's Teddy, ready with the one-two checker
Wreckx-N-Effect is in effects but I'm the wrecker
of the track 'bout the honey shakin rumps and they backs in
Booties of the cuties steady shakin but relaxin
The action, is packed in a jam like a closet
Beats bound to get you up, cold flowin like a faucet
Not mean to make you sit, not mean to make you jump
but yep make the hotties in the party shake your rump
I like the way you comb your hair (UH!)
I like the stylish clothes you wear (UH!)
It's just the little things you do (UH!)
that makes me wanna get with you (UH!)

[repeat 4X]
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom
and a poom-poom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP (rump shaker)

[Verse Three: Markell Riley]
Shake it, shake it, shake it now SHAKE IT
She can spend every birthday butt NAKED
Body is soft, makin me wanna SQUISH HER
More just than a game, a rumper like a sub-WOOFER
Shake it to the left (SHAKE IT) shake it to the RIGHT
I don't mind stickin it to her every single NIGHT
Come on, pass the poom poom, send it to POPPA
Shake it baby shake it baby shake it don't STOPPA
Let me see you do the booty hop (HOP)
and now make the booty STOP
Now drop and do the booty wop (ooooooh)
The way you shakin your reals, will(?) appeal(?)
is makin (??), OF A WHOLE LOT OF BILLS
But I ain't into trickin, just to treatin
and I ain't into treatin every trick that I'm meetin
(Nah nah nah na nah nah nah)
Yeah, SHAKE IT BABY, SHAKE IT NOW SHAKE IT LIKE THAT

[repeat 4X]
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom
and a poom-poom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP (rump shaker)

Check baby check baby one two three four
Check baby check baby one two three
Check baby check baby one two
Check baby check baby one, one
Check baby check baby one two three four
Check baby check baby one two three
Check baby check baby one two
Check baby check baby one, one

[repeat 4X]
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom
and a poom-poom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP (rump shaker)

Check baby check baby one two three four
Check baby check baby one two three
Check baby check baby one two
Check baby check baby one, one
Check baby check baby one two three four
Check baby check baby one two three
Check baby check baby one two
Check baby check baby one, one

[repeat 2X]
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom
and a poom-poom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP (rump shaker)

All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP
All I wanna do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom
and a poom-poom - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP (rump shaker)
Break it down..
Uhh, yeah.. - JUST SHAKE YA RUMP
W-N-E
Uhh, yeah..
is in effect
Uhh, yeah..
Peace
Peace..
And we out..


----------



## Wenchy

*"Barney" version*

THE ANTS GO MARCHING

The ants go marching one by one hurrah hurrah 
The ants go marching two  by two hurrah hurrah 
The ants go marching three  by three   
The little one stops to climb a tree ( act out climbing) 

And they all go marching 
Down to the ground 
To get out of the rain 
(lower self to ground while singing lower and lower) 

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM  
BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM 
(raising up and getting louder) 

The ants go marching four by four hurrah hurrah 
The ants go marching five by five hurrah hurrah 
The ants go marching six by six  
The little one stops to pick up sticks 
( scoop to pick up sticks) 

And they all go marching 
Down to the ground 
To get out of the rain 
(lower self to ground while singing lower and lower) 

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM  
BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM 
(raising up and getting louder) 

The ants go marching seven by seven hurrah hurrah 
The ants go marching eight by eight hurrah hurrah 
The ants go marching nine  by nine 
The little one stops to check the time 
(whisper ticktock ticktock) 

And they all go marching 
Down to the ground 
To get out of the rain 
(lower self to ground while singing lower and lower) 

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM  
BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM 
(raising up and getting louder) 

The ants go marching ten by ten 
The little one stops to say  
THE END (shout it) 

And they all go marching 
Down to the ground 
To get out of the rain 
(lower self to ground while singing lower and lower) 

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM  
BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM 
(raising up and getting louder)


----------



## morganj614

*Kool and The Gang*



What you gonna do
You want to get down
Tell me what you gonna do
You want to get down
Get down on it
Get down on it
Come on and
(Repeat)

How you gonna do if you really
Don't want to dance by standing on the wall
Get your back up off the wall
Tell me
How you gonna do if you really
Don't want to dance by standing on the wall
Get your back up off the wall
Cause I heard all the people sayin'
Get down on it
Come on and
Get down on it, if you really want it
Get down on it, You gotta feel it
Get down on it
Come and
baby baby
Get on it
I say people what
What you gonna do
You're gotta get on the groove
If you want your body to move
Tell me baby
How you gonna do it if you really
Don't want to dance by standing on the wall
Let your back up off the wall
Tell me
How you gonna do it
if you really won't take a chance
by standing on the wall
Let your back up off the wall
Cause I heard all the people sayin'
Get down on it
(Repeat)
when you're dancing
Get down on it
Get down on it
Get down on it
Get down on it
Da Da Ba Da Ba Da Ba Do
What you gonna do
Do you want to get down
What you gonna do
Get your back up off the wall
Dance come on
Dance come on
Get down on it - Come on and
Get down on it - If you really want it
Get down on it - Gotta feel it
Get down on it - Get down on it
Get down on it - Come on and
Get down on it - Baby baby
Hpw you gonna do it if you really
don't want to dance by standing on the wall
Get your back up off the wall
How you gonna do it if you really
won't take a chance
By standing on the wall
Listen baby


----------



## Agee

You’ve got your ball
You’ve got your chain
Tied to me tight tie me up again
Who’s got their claws
In you my friend
Into your heart I’ll beat again
Sweet like candy to my soul
Sweet you rock
And sweet you roll
Lost for you I’m so lost for you
You come crash into me
And I come into you
I come into you
In a boys dream
In a boys dream
Touch your lips just so I know
In your eyes, love, it glows so
I’m bare boned and crazy for you
When you come crash
Into me, baby
And I come into you
In a boys dream
In a boys dream
If I’ve gone overboard
Then I’m begging you
To forgive me
In my haste
When I’m holding you so girl
Close to me
Oh and you come crash
Into me, baby
And I come into you
Hike up your skirt a little more
And show the world to me
Hike up your skirt a little more
And show your world to me
In a boys dream.. in a boys dream
Oh I watch you there
Through the window
And I stare at you
You wear nothing but you
Wear it so well
Tied up and twisted
The way I’d like to be
For you, for me, come crash
Into me


----------



## Agee

Straight in, suck up and go,
Cool it, swallow, swallow
Breathe deep, take it all
It comes cheap
Push it through the doors
Because in between the lines
I’m gonna pack more lines
So I can get in
Ooh traffic jam got more cars
Than a beach got sand
Suck it up, suck it up, suck it up,
Fill it up until no more
I’m no crazy creep, I’ve got it coming
To me because I’m not satisfied
The hunger keeps on growing
I eat too much
I drink too much
I want too much
Too much

I’ve got to get it somewhere
I mean, you never know, maybe you’re dreaming
Who do you think you’re watching
Who do you think you need
Play for me, play more,
Ten times in the same day
I need more, I’m going
Over my borders
I’m going to take more, more
From you, letter by letter

I eat too much
I drink too much
I want too much

Too much

I told, god, I’m coming
To your country
I’m going to eat up your cities,
Your homes, you know
I’ve got a stomach full it’s not
A chip on my shoulder
I’ve got this growl in my tummy
And I’m gonna stop it today

I eat too much
I drink too much
I want too much
Too much

Suck it up...


----------



## Agee

*Maybe you can tell I found an old D. Matthews CD...* 


And my hell is the closet I’m stuck inside
Can’t see the light
And my heaven is a nice house in the sky
Got central heating and I’m alright
Yeah yeah yeah can’t see the light
Keep it locked up inside don’t talk about it
Talk about the weather
Yeah yeah yeah can’t see the light
Open up my head and let me out little baby
Here we have been standing for a long long time
Treading trodden trails for a long long time

I find sometimes it’s easy to be myself
Sometimes I find better to be somebody else

I see you young and soft little baby
Little feet little hands little feet little hands little baby
A year of crying and the words creep up inside
Creep into mind yeah
So much to say, so much to say, so much to say, so much to say
So much to say, so much to say, so much to say, so much to say
Here we have been standing for a long long time
Treading trodden trails for a long long time

I find sometimes it’s easy to be myself
Sometimes I find better to be somebody else

So much to say, so much to say, so much to say, so much to say
So much to say, so much to say, so much to say, so much to say
So much to say, so much to say, so much to say, so much to say
So much to say, so much to say, so much to say, so much to say

Open up my head and let me out little baby


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

*Leather and Lace- Stevie Nicks*

Is love so fragile
And the heart so hollow
Shatter with words
Impossible to follow
You're saying I'm fragile
I try not to be
I search only
For something
I can't see

I have my own life
And I am stronger
Than you know
But I carry this feeling
When you walked into my house
That you won't be walking out the door
Still I carry this feeling
When you walked into my house
That you won't be walking out the door

Lovers forever
Face to face
My city or mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today
Give to me your leather
Take from me
My lace

You in the moonlight
With your sleepy eyes
Could you ever love a man like me
And you were right
When I walked into your house
I knew I'd never want to leave
Sometimes I'm a strong man
Sometimes cold and scared
And sometimes I cry
But that time I saw you
I knew with you to light my nights
Somehow I'd get by

Lovers forever
Face to face
My city or mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today
Give to me your leather
Take from me
My lace

Lovers forever
Face to face
My city or mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today
Give to me your leather
Take from me
My lace
Take from me
My lace
Take from me
My lace


----------



## morganj614

*It's Friday!!!*

*I don't want to work
I want to bang on the drum all day
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on the drum all day

Ever since I was a tiny boy
I don't want no candy
I don't need no toy
I took a stick and an old coffee can
I bang on that thing 'til I got
Blisters on my hand because

When I get older they think I'm a fool
The teacher told me I should stay after school
She caught me pounding on the desk with my hands
But my licks was so hot
I made the teacher wanna dance
And that's why

Listen to this
Every day when I get home from work
I feel so frustrated
The boss is a jerk
And I get my sticks and go out to the shed
And I pound on that drum like it was the boss's head
Because

I can bang that drum
Hey, you wanna take a bang at it?
I can do this all day *


----------



## gumby

*Paperback Writer*

Paperback writer, paperback writer.
Dear Sir or Madam will you read my book,
It took me years to write will you take a look,
Based on a novel by a man named Lear,
And I need a job,
So I want to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.
It’s a dirty story of a dirty man,
And his clinging wife doesn’t understand.
His son is working for the Daily Mail,
It’s a steady job,
But he wants to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.
It’s a thousand pages give or take a few,
I’ll be writing more in a week or two,
I can make it longer if you like the style,
I can change it round,
And I want to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.
If you really like it you can have the rights,
It could make a million for you overnight,
If you must return it you can send it here,
But I need a break,
And I want to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.


----------



## greyhound

One of my all time favorite groups!

REELIN' IN THE YEARS 

Your everlasting summer 
You can see it fading fast 
So you grab a piece of something 
That you think is gonna last 
You wouldn't know a diamond 
If you held it in your hand 
The things you think are precious 
I can't understand 

CHORUS: 
Are you reelin' in the years 
Stowin' away the time 
Are you gatherin' up the tears 
Have you had enough of mine 

You been tellin' me you're a genius 
Since you were seventeen 
In all the time I've known you 
I still don't know what you mean 
The weekend at the college 
Didn't turn out like you planned 
The things that pass for knowledge 
I can't understand 

CHORUS 

I spend a lot of money 
And I spent a lot of time 
The trip we made in Hollywood 
Is etched upon my mind 
After all the things we've done and seen 
You find another man 
The things you think are useless 
I can't understand 

CHORUS


----------



## jazz lady

There's a man who lives a life that you chose
For everyone he meets he washes their clothes
The stereotype's his bane
Ph.D. down the drain
Odds are that your laundry's done tomorrow.

Secret Asian man
Secret Asian man
He's given you your laundry
And taken away your stain.

Beware of all the questions that you will get,
Someone wants the "ancient Chinese secret"
Can't send white shirts out gray
Typecasted me this way
Odds are that your laundry's done tomorrow.

Secret Asian man
Secret Asian man
He's given you your laundry
And taken away your stain.

Solving the world's problems on a Monday
Hanging up dry cleaning the next Sunday
The stereotype's his bane
"Can you remove this stain?"
Odds are that your laundry's done tomorrow.

Secret Asian man
Secret Asian man
He's given you your laundry
And taken away your stain.


----------



## slotted

Dropkick Murpheys "Barroom Hero"[/quote said:
			
		

> Face down in the gutter won't admit defeat though his clothes are soiled and black,
> He's a big, strong man with a childs mind, don't you take his booze away!
> 
> He's been at it for years drinking balls and beer he's a hero to most he meets,
> But inside he cries black swollen eyes, this man he sheds no tears!
> 
> Now his wife and kids sing a different tune as they worry about their daddy dying,
> But this arrogant fool breaks every rule it'll be nothing but pride that kills him.
> 
> Could he listen no he won't that's all she wrote he'll be dead before the daylight shines,
> But the thoughts and prayers of a million strong might keep this fool from dying.
> 
> He's a legend in the bar with every scar fights a thousand bigger men,
> But now he fights and looses got all the bruises will someone please step in?
> 
> Cause this Irish fools got a great big heart he keeps climbing back in to the ring
> In the low down circles where he holds his court this man he once was king.


----------



## morganj614

*80's chair dancing*

_I don't know what you've got but it plays with my emotions 

I want you so much. Darling 
I want to hold you near 

Want to whisper sweet and tender in your ear. 
Can't stand the thought of you with somebody else 

Got to have your love 
got to have it all to myself 

I say yeah 
yeah 
yeh 
yeah! 
Wanna be your lover 
lover - 
wanna be your lover 
lover 
loverboy. 
Lover 
lover 
yeah - wanna be your lover 
lover 
loverboy. 

Too far gone it's hard to stop 
baby 

you're my dream in motion 
and I won't give up. Teasing me with your fire 

My finger's on the trigger 
you're the one I desire. 
'Cause I get this feeling 
feeling from nobody else 

Cotta have your tenderness all to myself 

I say yeah 
yeah 
yeh 
yeah! 
Wanna be your lover 
lover - 
wanna be your lover 
lover 
loverboy. . . . 
And I want you really but the thing 
is there's nothing I can say 
To stop you 
darling from running 
running away. 
Won't you stay 
stay 
stay? 
I wanna be your lover 
lover - 
wanna be your lover 
lover 
loverboy. 
Wanna be your lover 
lover yeah - 
wanna be your boy 
lover 
lover. 
I wanna be your love 
I gotta be your love. 
And I can stand it 
baby. 
Wanna be your lover - Girl 
I love you - wanna be your lover - 
More and more; please stay. Tonight 
I wanna be your love. 
Tonight 
I wanna be your love - wanna be your love. 
Tonight 
I wanna be your love - gotta be your love  _


----------



## jazz lady

*For DoWhat...*

It's definitely YOUR song.  


B-double E double R U-N-beer run
B-double E double R U-N-beer run
all we need is a ten and five-er,
car and key and a sober driver,
B-double E double R U-N-beer run
a couple of frat guys from abilene
drove out all night to see Robert Earl Keen
at the K-pei swine and sworay dance-
they wore baseball caps and khaki pants-
they wanted cigarettes-so to save a little money-
they got one from this hippie who smelt kina funny
and-next thing they knew they were both pretty hungry-
and pretty thirsty tooo
B-double E double R U-N-beer run
B-double E double R U-N-beer ru-unn

all we need is a ten and five-er,
car and key and a sober driver,
B-double E double R U-N-beer run

found a store with a sign-said 
there beer was coldest-so they sent
in Brad- cause he looked the oldest
-he got a case of beer and a candy bar
-walked over to where all them registers are
layed his fake id on the countertop
the clerk looked, he turned up, he looked he stopped.
he said "son, I'm not gonna call the cops, but im gonna 
have to keep this card"-
the guys both took it pretty haard
B-double E double R U-N-beer run
B-double E double R U-N-beer ru-un

oh how happy we would be-
had we only brought a better fake id
B-double E double R U-N-beer run

they found this nother old hippie named
sleepie john-claimed to be the one from the Robert
Earl Keen song
so they gave him all their cash-he bought em some brew
-was a beautiful day out in Santa Cruz
they were feelin' so good it shoulda been a crime-
the crowd was cool and the band was prime
they made it back up front to their seats just in time
so they could sing with all their friends
they sang-"the rode goes on forever and the party
never eends"
B-double E double R U-N-beer run

all we need is a ten and a five-er car and 
key and a sober driver 
B-double E double R U-N-beer run


----------



## jazz lady

*Mmm...Alanis Morissette...*

I want you to know, that I'm happy for you
I wish nothing but the best for you both
An older version of me
Is she perverted like me
Would she go down on you in a theatre
Does she speak eloquently
And would she have your baby
I'm sure she'd make a really excellent mother

Cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, till you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

You seem very well, things look peaceful
I'm not quite as well, I thought you should know
Did you forget about me Mr. Duplicity
I hate to bug you in the middle of dinner
It was a slap in the face how quickly I was replaced
Are you thinking of me when you #### her

Cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, til you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

Cause the joke that you laid on the bed that was me
And I'm not gonna fade
As soon as you close your eyes and you know it
And every time I scratch my nails down someone else's back
I hope you feel it...well can you feel it

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's definitely YOUR song.
> B-double E double R U-N-beer run
> B-double E double R U-N-beer run
> all we need is a ten and five-er,
> car and key and a sober driver,
> B-double E double R U-N-beer run


----------



## NikkoBlues

*"Bad Day", Daniel Powter*

Where is the moment we needed the most
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost
They tell me your blue skies fade to grey
They tell me your passion's gone away
And I don't need no carryin' on

You stand in the line just to hit a new low
You're faking a smile with the coffee to go
You tell me your life's been way off line
You're falling to pieces everytime
And I don't need no carryin' on

Cause you had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
The camera don't lie
You're coming back down and you really don't mind
You had a bad day
You had a bad day

Well you need a blue sky holiday
The point is they laugh at what you say
And I don't need no carryin' on

You had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
The camera don't lie
You're coming back down and you really don't mind
You had a bad day

(Oh...Holiday...)

Sometimes the system goes on the blink
And the whole thing turns out wrong
You might not make it back and you know
That you could be well oh that strong
And I'm not wrong

So where is the passion when you need it the most
Oh you and I
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost

Cause you had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
You've seen what you like
And how does it feel for one more time
You had a bad day
You had a bad day

Had a bad day
Had a bad day
Had a bad day
Had a bad day
Had a bad day


----------



## NikkoBlues

*"I Remember You", Skid Row*

iPod is on shuffle. I'm kind of embarrassed that I have this on my iPod, but I can't help but like it. 

****

Woke up to the sound of pouring rain 
The wind would whisper and I'd think of you 
And all the tears you cried, that called my name 
And when you needed me I came through 

I paint a picture of the days gone by 
When love went blind and you would make me see 
I'd stare a lifetime into your eyes 
So that I knew that you were there for me 
Time after time you were there for me

Remember yesterday - walking hand in hand 
Love letters in the sand - I remember you 
Through the sleepless nights, through every endless day
I'd wanna hear you say - I remember you

We spent the summer with the top rolled down 
Wished ever after would be like this 
You said I love you babe, without a sound 
I said I'd give my life for just one kiss 
I'd live for your smile and die for your kiss 

Remember yesterday - walking hand in hand 
Love letters in the sand - I remember you 
Through the sleepless nights, through all the endless days 
I'd wanna hear you say - I remember you 

We've had our share of hard times 
But that's the price we paid 
And through it all we kept the promise that we made 
I swear you'll never be lonely 

Woke up to the sound of pouring rain 
Washed away a dream of you 
But nothing else could ever take you away 
'Cause you'll always be my dream come true 
Oh my darling, I love you 

Remember yesterday - walking hand in hand 
Love letters in the sand - I remember you 
Through the sleepless nights, through all the endless days 
I wanna hear you say - I remember you


----------



## morganj614

*I want to tell if I am or am not myself
It's hard to know how far or if at all could go
Waiting far too long for something I forgot was wrong
I don't know all the answers I think that I'll find
Or have it within the time but it's all that I'll have in mind
Until I fall away
That won't keep us waiting long
Until I fall away
I don't know what to do anymore
Until I fall away...
My fear pretend that I'll never be in love again
It's real to me but not like these fools and not like this scene
I won't find or have it within the time
If it's all rusted and fade in the spot where we fell
Where I thought I'd left behind
It's loose now but we could try
Until I fall away
I won't keep us waiting long
Until I fall away
I don't know what to do anymore
Until I fall away...
When there's no good answers
To those new questions
Another personal disaster
There's nowhere to go but down...*


----------



## morganj614

*When I’m with you baby, I go out of my head
And I just can’t get enough, I just can’t get enough
All the things you do to me and everything you said
And I just can’t get enough, I just can’t get enough

We slip and slide as we fall in love
And I just can’t seem to get enough

We walk together, we’re walking down the street
And I just can’t get enough, I just can’t get enough
Every time I think of you I know we have to meet
And I just can’t get enough, I just can’t get enough

It’s getting hotter, it’s our burning love
And I just can’t seem to get enough

And when it rains, you’re shining down for me
And I just can’t get enough, I just can’t get enough
Just like a rainbow you know you set me free
And I just can’t get enough, I just can’t get enough

You’re like an angel and you give me your love
And I just can’t seem to get enough*


----------



## jazz lady

*Got da blues...*

Everything I do... everything I do is bad for me
Everything I do... everything I do is bad for me (alright)
All my nasty habits ... just won't let me be

I like to drink... and I like to smoke
They say it's going to kill me ... that ain't no joke
I said hey ... hey ... hey ... everything I do is bad for me 
(I can't help myself)
All my nasty habits ... just won't let me be
(They won't let me alone)

I like the girls ... I said I like them a lot
But if I mess up ... my old lady's gonna have me shot
I said hey ... hey ... hey ... everything I do is bad for me
(Could get me killed one of these days)
All my nasty habits ... just won't let me be
(They won't let me be)

I like to gamble ... a card table's hard to pass
But everytime I do it ... I always lose my...
Hey ... hey ... hey yeah... Everything I do is bad for me
(You know what I'm talking about)
All my nasty habits ... just won't let me be
They won't leave me alone)
All my nasty habits ... just won't let me be
They won't let me be)
All my nasty habits ... I believe they're killing me
Hmmmm.


----------



## jazz lady

I got a heart full of trouble, a house full of sin. 
And things are bad as they ever been.
If trouble were money,
I'd have more money than any man should.

I'm open for business in your neighborhood,
The blues is my business, and business is good.

If I had a dollar for every broken heart,
I'd be drinkin' fine wine and eatin' caviar.
If trouble were money,
I'd have more money than any man should. 


I'm open for business in your neighborhood,
The blues is my business, and business is good.

Well business, the business is good. 
The blues is my business, and business is good.
The blues is my business, the blues is my business.
I'm open for business in your neighborhood,
The blues is my business, and business is good.

LICKS -----------

It's a world full of trouble and a world full of pain,
I'll take the problem, but I won't take no blame.
If trouble were money, 
I'd have more money than any man should.

I'm open for business in your neighborhood,
The blues is my business, and business is good.

The blues is my business, and business is good.
The blues is my business, and business is good.
The blues is my business, the blues is my business.

I'm open for business in your neighborhood,
The blues is my business, and business is good.

The blues is my business, the blues is my business
The blues is my business, the blues is my business
And business is good.
I'm open for business in your neighborhood,
The blues is my business, and business is good.
The blues is my business, 
The blues is my business and business is good.


----------



## gumby

*The Girls Got Rhythm!!*

    

I've been around the world,
I've seen a million girls
Ain't one of them got,
What, my lady, she's got
She's stealin' the spotlight,
Knocks me off my feet
She's enought to start a landslide,
Just a walkin' down the street
Wearin' dresses too tight,
And lookin' dynamite
Enough to blow me out,
No doubt about it, can't live without it


The girl's got rhythm! (Girl's got rhythm!)
The girl's got rhythm! (Girl's got rhythm!)
She's got the backseat rhythm! (Backseat rhythm!)
The girl's got rhythm! Oh!


She's like a lethal brand,
Too much for any man
She gave me first-degree,
She really satisfied me
Loves me till I'm lifeless,
Achin', and sore
Enough to stop a freight train,
Or start the Third World War
You know I'm losin' sleep,
But I'm in too deep
Like a body needs blood,
No doubt about it, can't live without it

The girl's got rhythm! (Girl's got rhythm!)
The girl's got rhythm! (Girl's got rhythm!)
She's got the backseat rhythm! (Backseat rhythm!)
The girl's got rhythm! Ow!

     

You know she moves like sin,
And when she lets me in
It's like liquid love,
No doubt about it, can't live without it

The girl's got rhythm! (Girl's got rhythm!)
The girl's got rhythm! (Girl's got rhythm!)
She's got the backseat rhythm! (Backseat rhythm!)
The girl's got rhythm! (Girl's got rhythm!)
You know she's really got the rhythm! (Girl's got rhythm!)
She's got the backseat rhythm! (Backseat rhythm!)
Rock n' roll rhythm! (Rock n' roll rhythm!)
The girl's got rhythm!


----------



## morganj614

*I love this song*

*well we know where we're going, but we dont know where we've been
and we know what we're knowing, but we can't say what we've seen
and we're not little children, and we know what we want
and the future is certain, give us time to work it out

yeah

we're on a road to nowhere, come on inside
we'll take that ride to nowhere, we'll take that ride
feeling ok this morning, and you know
we're on a road to paradise, here we go, here we go

we're on a ride to nowhere, come on inside
taking that ride to nowhere, we'll take that ride
maybe you want me while i'm here, i dont care
even when time isnt on our side, i'll take you there, take you there

we're on a road to nowhere
we're on a road to nowhere
we're on a road to nowhere

there's a city in my mind so come on and take the ride, and its alright, baby its alright
and its very far away, but its going day by day and its alright, baby its alright
would you like to come along? you can help me sing this song and its alright, baby its alright
they can tell you what to do, oh god they'll make a fool of you, and its alright, baby its alright

there's a city in my mind so come on and take the ride, and its alright, baby its alright
and its very far away, but its going day by day and its alright, baby its alright
would you like to come along? you can help me sing this song and its alright, baby its alright
they can tell you what to do, oh god they'll make a fool of you, and its alright, baby its alright

we're on a road to nowhere
we're on a road to nowhere
we're on a road to nowhere*


----------



## morganj614

*From Scrubs. A little Neil Diamond*

Pretty soon we were takin' it serious
Me and you underneath a mysterious spell
Nothin' I could do and it suddenly felt like a bolt out of hell
I'm tellin' you
To the sound of the beat I was hanging on
Like a powerful truth, it was banging on me
Wouldn't let me go
Like a shot in the dark she was hot like a spark
I only know
Neither one of us trying to hold it down
Neither one of us taking the middle ground
Wasn't how to make sense we were thinkin' of
Just the two of us bent on delirious love
Me and you being spent on delirious love
Like a ride on a rocket it took us up
Didn't want it to stop and it shook us up good
We were moving fast
Just ahead of the law
We were beggin' for more
And what a blast
Comin' round to a new kind of view of it
Never did it before we were doin' it now
And I gotta say it was easy to give
Was a reason to live another day
Neither one of us stopping to figure out
What the roll and the rockin' was all about
All we knew was that we couldn't get enough
You and me in the heat of delirious love
Makin' time to the beat of delirious love
I can feel it
I can feel it
I can feel it

Come down had a new kind of view of it
Wouldn't do it before we were doin' it now
And I gotta say it was easy to give
Was a reason to live another day
Neither one of us stoppin' to figure out
What the roll and the rockin' was all about
All we knew was that we couldn't get enough
You and me in the heat of delirious love
Makin' time to the beat of delirious love
You and me gettin' sweet on delirious love


----------



## mainman

Fix You by Coldplay
When you try your best but you don't succeed 
When you get what you want but not what you need 
When you feel so tired but you can't sleep 
Stuck in reverse 

and the tears come streaming down your face 
when you lose something you can't replace 
when you love some one but it goes to waste 
could it be worse? 

Lights will guide you home 
And ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you 

well high up above or down below 
When you were too in love to let it go 
But if you never try you'll never know 
Just what you're worth 

Lights will guide you home 
And ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you 

Tears stream down your face 
When you lose something you cannot replace 
Tears stream down your face 
And I 

Tears stream down your face 
I promise you I will learn from my mistakes 
Tears stream down your face 
And I 

Lights will guide you home 
And ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you.


----------



## jazz lady

And I'd give up forever to touch you 
Cause I know that you feel me somehow 
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be 
And I don't want to go home right now 

And all I can taste is this moment 
And all I can breathe is your life 
Cause sooner or later it's over 
I just don't want to miss you tonight 

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming 
Or the moment of truth in your lies 
When everything seems like the movies 
Yeah you bleed just to know you're alive 

And I don't want the world to see me 
Cause I don't think that they'd understand 
When everything's made to be broken 
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am 
I just want you to know who I am 
I just want you to know who I am 
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## jazz lady

In a church by the face
He talks about the people going under
Only child know
A man decides after seventy years
That what he goes there for 
Is to unlock the door
While those around him criticize and sleep
And through a fractal on that breaking wall
I see you my friend and touch your face again
Miracles will happen as we trip
But we're never gonna survive unless
We get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless
We are a little
Cray cray crazy
Crazy are the people walking through my head
One of thems got a gun to shoot the other one
And yet together they were friends at school
Get it, get it, get it, yeah!
If all were there when we first took the pill
Then maybe then maybe then maybe then maybe
Miracles will happen as we speak
But we're never gonna survive unless
We get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless
We are a little
Crazy
No no we'll never survive unless we get a little bit
A man decides to go along after seventy years
Oh darlin
In a sky full of people only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy
In a world full of people only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy
Crazy
In a heaven of people there's only some want to fly
Ain't that crazy
Oh babe Oh darlin'
In a world full of people there's only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy
Isn't that crazy Isn't that crazy Isn't that crazy
Ohh
But we're never gonna survive unless we get a little crazy crazy
No we're never gonna to survive unless we are a little crazy
But we're never gonna survive unless we get a little crazy crazy
No we're never gonna to survive unless we are a little crazy
No no never survive unless we get a little bit
And then you see things
The size of which you've never known before
They'll break it
Someday
Only child know
Them things
The size
Of which you've never known before
Someday


----------



## jazz lady

Time flies
When you're having fun
I heard somebody say
But if all I've been is fun
Then baby let me go
Dont wanna be in your way
And I dont wanna be your second choice
Dont wanna be just your friend
You keep telling me that you're not in love
You wanna throw it all away

But I can't stay away form you
I dont wanna let you go
And though it's killing me thats true
Theres just some things I can't control

Your love is slipping through my hands
And though I've heard it all before
I know you're telling me the truth
I know it's just no use
But I can't stay away from you

Hold on to every bit of hope, that's all I ever do
Hoping you might change your mind
And call me up to say how much you need me too
And though you're leaving me no other choice
Than to turn and walk away
Look over your shoulder, I'll be there
You can count on me to stay ...

cause I can't stay away from you
I dont wanna let you go
And though it's killing me that's true
There's just some things I can't control
Your love slipping through my hands
And though I've heard it all before

I know you're telling me the truth
I know it's just no use
But I can't stay away from you

I know you're telling me the truth
I know it's just no use
But I can't stay away from you
​


----------



## RoseRed

When I was
A boy of ten
I had a very best friend
Ed was kind
WIth good intent
but just a little different

O, special ed
Momma dropped him on his head
Now he's not so bright, instead
he's a little bit special
just a little bit special

we played tag
he'd get hurt
i played 'soldier'
he'd eat dirt
i like math
and spelling bee
ed liked to a tree

O, special ed
momma dropped him on his head
now she keeps in the shed
coz he's a little bit special
just a little bit special

i ran track
hang out in malls
ed ran head first into walls
i had girls
lots of clothes
ed had names for all his toes

O, special ed
momma dropped him on his head
Now he thinks a peice of bread
coz he's a little bit special
just a little bit special

One day talking to special ed
he grabbed a brick
and he swung at my head
and as he laughed at me thats when i knew
that special ed just made me special too

now i laugh as i count bugs
i give strangers great big hugs
next to me ed is fine
yeah, he's a f***in einstein

O, special ed and me
now we're not bright in the head you see
now we're not so bright instead
we're a little bit special
just a little bit special
that f***er ed made me special
just a little 
just a little bit...special


----------



## Agee

If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
Well I'd buy you a house, (I would buy you a house)
If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
I'd buy you furniture for your house
(Maybe a nice chesterfield or an ottoman)
If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
I'd buy you a K car
(A nice reliant automobile)
If I had a million dollars, I'd buy your love.

(If I had $1 000 000)  I'd build a tree fort in our yard
(If I had $1 000 000)  You could help, it wouldn't be that hard
(If I had $1 000 000)  Maybe we could put, like, a really tiny
fridge in there somewhere......

If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
I'd buy you a fur coat
(But not a real fur coat, that's cruel)
If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
I'd buy you an exotic pet
(Yep, like a llama, or an emu)
If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
I'd buy you John Merritt's remains
(Ooh, all them crazy elephant bones)
If I had a million dollars, I'd buy your love.

(If I had $1 000 000)  We wouldn't have to walk to the store
(If I had $1 000 000)  We'd take a limousine cause it costs more
(If I had $1 000 000)  We wouldn't have to eat Kraft Dinner......

If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
I'd buy you a green dress
(But not a real green dress that's cruel)
If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
I'd buy you some art
(A Picasso, or a Garfunkel)
If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
I'd buy you a monkey
(Haven't you always wanted a monkey?)
If I had a million dollars, I'd buy your love.

If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
If I had a million dollars    (If I had a million dollars)
If I had a million dollars, I'd be rich.


----------



## morganj614

*a little Primus*

*Quite a suprise
What an ingenious device
Boredom encompasses my time
I dont know what I should do

Indulging a moment of your time
Seldom the breeder of lies
But you wont believe that its true

They take to the sky
Southbound pachyderm

Pinholes through cardboard
At the sun
Passing the bucks by one by one
Leaving nothing in return

Watching the majest blow past
Speculating which will be the last
Savoring my piece of pie

And there is no reprise
Theyre filling the sky
Southbound pachyderm*


----------



## gumby

*a little more Primus*

*Shake Hands with Beef* 



Theres a time for lies and a time for truth.
I say, eye for an eye, eye for a tooth.

When I roamed young, Id scavenge around.
Every nook and cranny of our little town.
Its nice, so nice, to be.

Pull out the cannon boys, steal us some wine.
Puff tijuana smalls. shake hands with beef!

Shes so fine, shes so sweet.
Mom and pop they raised her on huge slabs of meat.

Shes fine, a man of nine, water derby day.
Twenty six pumps on a crossman, and its time to play
Its nice, so nice, to be

Pull out the cannon boys, steal us some wine
Puff tijuana smalls. shake hands with beef!


----------



## slotted

Jack and Diane - John Cougar

Little ditty about Jack and Diane
Two American kids growin' up in the heartland
Jackie gonna be a football star
Diane debutante backseat of Jackie's car

Suckin' on chili dogs outside the Tastee Freeze
Diane's sittin' on Jackie's lap
He's got his hand between her knees
Jackie say, "Hey Diane let's run off
Behind a shady tree
Dribble off those Bobby Brooks
Let me do what I please."
And Jackie say

CHORUS:
Oh yeah life goes on
Long after the thrill of livin' is gone
Oh yeah say life goes on
Long after the thrill of livin' is gone, they walk on

Jackie sits back reflects his thoughts for the moment
Scratches his head and does his best James Dean.
Well you know Diane, we oughta run off to the city
Diane says "Baby, you ain't missin' nuth-in"
Jackie say-a

CHORUS

Gonna let it rock
Let it roll
Let the Bible Belt come and
Save my soul
Hold on to sixteen as long as you can
Changes come around real soon
Make us women and men

Little ditty about Jack and Diane
Two American kids done the best they can


----------



## BuddyLee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> When I was
> A boy of ten
> I had a very best friend
> Ed was kind
> WIth good intent
> but just a little different
> 
> O, special ed
> Momma dropped him on his head
> Now he's not so bright, instead
> he's a little bit special
> just a little bit special
> 
> we played tag
> he'd get hurt
> i played 'soldier'
> he'd eat dirt
> i like math
> and spelling bee
> ed liked to a tree
> 
> O, special ed
> momma dropped him on his head
> now she keeps in the shed
> coz he's a little bit special
> just a little bit special
> 
> i ran track
> hang out in malls
> ed ran head first into walls
> i had girls
> lots of clothes
> ed had names for all his toes
> 
> O, special ed
> momma dropped him on his head
> Now he thinks a peice of bread
> coz he's a little bit special
> just a little bit special
> 
> One day talking to special ed
> he grabbed a brick
> and he swung at my head
> and as he laughed at me thats when i knew
> that special ed just made me special too
> 
> now i laugh as i count bugs
> i give strangers great big hugs
> next to me ed is fine
> yeah, he's a f***in einstein
> 
> O, special ed and me
> now we're not bright in the head you see
> now we're not so bright instead
> we're a little bit special
> just a little bit special
> that f***er ed made me special
> just a little
> just a little bit...special


----------



## virgovictoria

Billy Squier ~ "Lonely Is The Night"

Lonely is the night when you find yourself alone
Your demons come to light and your mind is not your own
Lonely is the night when there’s no one left to call
You feel the time is right--(say) the writin’s on the wall

It’s a high time to fight when the walls are closin’ in
Call it what you like--it’s time you got to win
Lonely, lonely, lonely--your spirit’s sinkin’ down
You find you’re not the only stranger in this town

Red lights, green lights, stop ’n go jive
Headlines, deadlines jammin’ your mind
You been stealin’ shots from the side
Let your feelin’s go for a ride

There’s danger out tonight..the man is on the prowl
Get the dynamite...the boys are set to howl
Lonely is the night when you hear the voices call
Are you ready for a fight--do you wanna take it all

Slowdown, showdown--waitin’ on line
Showtime, no time for changin’ your mind
Streets are ringin’, march to the sound
Let your secrets follow you down

Somebody’s watchin’ you baby--so much you can do
Nobody’s stoppin’ you baby, from makin’ it too
One glimpse’ll show you now baby, what the music can do
One kiss’ll show you now baby--it can happen to you

No more sleepin’, wastin’ our time
Midnight creepin’s first on our minds
No more lazin’ ’round the tv
You’ll go crazy--come out with me


----------



## virgovictoria

*twofer*

"Rock Me Tonite"

I’m rockin’ tonite--I’m walkin’ on air
Gonna find me some trouble--gonna grab my share
I want ya tonite--i want ya with me
Make me guilty of love in the first degree

(you want it all right)...we’re goin’ in style
Say you walk right--you talk right--and your hair’s so wild
(snow-white)--hey that’s not what I mean
We go down in the shadows and crawl between

Moonlight in the city brings the magic to your eyes
Freezin’ a moment--leave me paralyzed
Breathe an emotion--set it dancin’ in my ear
Bring on the rhythm when I hold you near

Take me in your arms--roll me through the night
Take me to your heart--rock me tonite

(you do it all right)--you’re passion to see
You been schooled in the arts of romancin’ me
(hold tight)--you’re in for a ride
Can you feel the blood poundin’ way down inside

--no one’s stoppin’ us now--
We go down, down where the music’s loud
(if it’s all night)--hey that’s all right by me
Go and play on my love--play it all for me

Life’s never easy--we can make it if we try
Takin’ our chances--fac’em side by side
Live for the moment--on that we can agree
Come and take me where I long to be

Take me in your arms--roll me through the night
Take me to your heart--rock me tonite

A time for all...and all in time
A step beyond the borderline
Of who we are and where we long to be...
When every night you hear the sound
Of wakin’ up and breakin’ down
You find a chance and heave it all away

Take me in your arms--roll me through the night
Take me to your heart--rock me tonite


----------



## virgovictoria

*But wait, there's more!*

You see ’em comin’ at you every night
Strung on pretension they fall for you at first sight
You know their business--you think it’s a bore
They make you restless--it’s nothin’ you ain’t seen before
Get around town, spend your time on the run
You never let down...say you do it for fun
Never miss a play, though you make quite a few
You give it all away when everybody wants you

You crave attention--you can never say no
Throw your affections anyway the wind blows
You always make it--you’re on top of the scene
You sell the copy like the cover of a magazine
Puttin’ on the eyes ’til there’s nobody else
You never realize what you do to yourself
The things that they see make the daily reviews
You never get free when everybody wants you

Everybody knows you
Everybody snows you
Everybody needs you...leads you...bleeds you

Nights of confusion and impossible dreams
Days at the mirror, patchin’ up around the seams
You got your glory--you paid for it all
You take your pension in loneliness and alcohol
Say goodbye to conventional ways
You can’t escape the hours--you lose track of the days
The more you understand, seems the more like you do
You never get away...everybody wants you


----------



## Vince

I like beer. it makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer. it helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow (makes him feel mellow)
Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much, vodka puts my mouth in gear
This little refrain should help me explain as a matter of fact i like beer
(he likes beer)

My wife often frowns when we're out on the town
And i'm wearing a suit and a tie
She's sipping vermouth and she thinks i'm uncouth
When i yell as the waiter goes by

(Chorus)

Last night i dreamed that i passed from the scene
And i went to a place so sublime
Aw, the water was clear and tasted like beer
Then they turned it all into wine

I like beer. it makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer. it helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow (makes him feel mellow)
Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much, and vodka puts my mouth in gear
Aw, this little refrain should help me explain as a matter of fact i love beer


----------



## jazz lady

*a really long time no hear...a little early ZZ Top...*

Do you remember 
back in nineteen sixty-six?
Country Jesus, hillbilly blues, 
that's where I learned my licks.
Oh, from coast to coast and line to line
in every county there,
I'm talkin' 'bout that outlaw X
that was cuttin' through the air.

Anywhere, y'all,
everywhere, y'all,
I heard it, I heard it,
I heard it on the X.

We can all thank Doctor B
who stepped across the line.
With lots of watts he took control,
the first one of its kind.
So listen to your radio
most each and every night
'cause if you don't I'm sure you won't
get to feeling right.

Anywhere, y'all,
everywhere, y'all,
I heard it, I heard it,
I heard it on the X.


----------



## jazz lady

*one of the most beautiful duets...*

Come bring me your softness
Comfort me through all this madness
Woman, don't you know
With you I'm born again

Come give me your sweetness
Now there's you, there is no weakness
Lying safe within your arms
I'm born again

I was half, not whole
In step with none
Reaching through this world
In need of one

Come show me your kindness
In your arms I know I'll find this
Woman, don't you know
With you I'm born again
Lying safe with you I'm born again

Come bring me your softness
Comfort me through all this madness
Woman, don't you know
With you I'm born again

Come give me your sweetness
Now there's you, there is no weakness
Lying safe within your arms
I'm born again
Woman, don't you know
With you I'm born again

I was half, not whole
In step with none
Reaching through this world
In need of one

Come show me your kindness
In your arms I know I'll find this
Woman, don't you know
With you I'm born again
Lying safe with you I'm born again



RIP Billy Preston


----------



## morganj614

Honey why are you calling me so late 
It's kinda hard to talk right now 
Honey why are you crying is everything okay 
I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud 
Well, my girls in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's funny that you're calling me tonight 
And yes I've dreamt of you too 
And does he know you're talking to me 
Will it start a fight 
No I don't think she has a clue 
Well my girls in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those wordsa it makes me weak 
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
(And I never wanna say goodbye) 
But girl you make it so hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
Honey why are you calling me so late


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Come bring me your softness
> Comfort me through all this madness
> Woman, don't you know
> With you I'm born again
> 
> Come give me your sweetness
> Now there's you, there is no weakness
> Lying safe within your arms
> I'm born again
> 
> Lying safe with you I'm born again
> 
> RIP Billy Preston



I always liked this one

I've got a song, I ain't got no melody
I'ma gonna sing it to my friends
I've got a song, I ain't got no melody
I' ma gonna sing it to my friends

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky

I've got a story, ain't got no moral
Let the bad guy win every once in a while
I've got a story, ain't got no moral
Let the bad guy win every once in a while

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky

I've got a dance, I ain't got no steps, no
I'm gonna let the music move me around
I've got a dance, I ain't got no steps
I'm gonna let the music move me around

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky

[Instrumental Interlude]

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky

I've got a song, I ain't got no melody
I'ma gonna sing it to my friends
I've got a song, I ain't got no melody
I' ma gonna sing it to my friends

Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky
Will it go round in circles
Will it fly high like a bird up in the sky


----------



## gumby

*Joe Walsh*

*Funk #49* 

Sleep all day, out all night
I know where you're goin'
I don't think that's actin' right
You don't think it's showin'
Jumpin' up, fallin' down
Don't misunderstand me
You don't think that I know your plan
What you tryin' a hand me?
Out all night, sleep all day
I know what you're doin'
If you're gonna act that way
I think there's trouble brewin'


----------



## jazz lady

*My favorite cover song from my friend's band...GREAT beat...*

The waves keep on crashing on me for some reason 
But your love keeps on coming like a thunderbolt 
Come here a little closer 
'Cause I wanna see you, baby, real close up 
(Get over here) 

You've got me feeling hella good 
So let's just keep on dancing 
You hold me like you should 
So I'm gonna keep on dancing 

Your performance deserving a standing ovation 
And who would have thought it'd be the two of us 
So don't wake me if I'm dreaming 
'Cause I'm in the mood come on and give it up 

You've got me feeling hella good 
So let's just keep on dancing 
You hold me like you should 
So I'm gonna keep on dancing 
You've got me feeling hella good 
So let's just keep on dancing 
You hold me like you should 
So I'm gonna keep on dancing 

Ooh yeah yeah 
Ooh yeah yeah 

You've got me feeling hella good 
So let's just keep on dancing 
You hold me like you should 
So I'm gonna keep on dancing 
You've got me feeling hella good 
So let's just keep on dancing 
You hold me like you should 
So I'm gonna keep on dancing 

Keep on dancing 
Keep on dancing


----------



## jazz lady

Desperate for changing
Starving for truth
I'm closer to where I started
I'm chasing after you

I'm falling even more in love with you
Letting go of all I've held on to
I'm standing here until you make me move
I'm hanging by a moment here with you

Forgetting all I'm lacking
Completely incomplete
I'll take your invitation
You take all of me now

I'm falling even more in love with you
Letting go of all I've held on to
I'm standing here until you make me move
I'm hanging by a moment here with you

I'm living for the only thing I know
I'm running and not quite sure where to go
And I don't know what I'm tapping into
Just hanging by a moment here with you

Theres nothing else to lose
Theres nothing else to find
Theres nothing in the world
That can change my mind
There is nothing else
There is nothing else
There is nothing else

Desperate for changing
Starving for truth
I'm closer to where I started
I'm chasing after you

I'm falling even more in love with you
Letting go of all I've held on to
I'm standing here until you make me move
I'm hanging by a moment here with you

I'm living for the only thing I know
I'm running and not quite sure where to go
And I dont know what I'm diving into
Just hanging by a moment here with you

Just hanging by a moment
Hanging by a moment
Hanging by a moment
Hanging by a moment here with you


----------



## jazz lady

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes


----------



## Foxhound

Head bangers in leather
Sparks fly in the dead of the night
It all comes together
When they shoot out the lights
50,000 wats of power
And it's pushin' overload
The beast is ready to devour
All the metal they can hold
Reachin' overload
Start to explode

It's your one way ticket to midnight
Call it Heavy Metal
Higher than high, feelin' just right
Call it Heavy Metal
Desperation on a red line
Call it Heavy Metal noise

Tight pants and lipstick
She's riding on razor's edge
She holds her own against the boys
Yea, cuts through the crowd just like a wedge
Ohh, can you feel the static
So many contacts being made
We've got up front fanatics
Tearing down the barricade
To reach the stage
Can you feel the rage 

It's your one way ticket to midnight
Call it Heavy Metal
Higher than high, feelin' just right
Call it Heavy Metal
Desperation on a red line
Call it Heavy Metal noise


----------



## tomchamp

It was a slow day
And the sun was beating
On the soldiers by the side of the road
There was a bright light
A shattering of shop windows
The bomb in the baby carriage
Was wired to the radio
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slow motion
The way we look to us all
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry

It was a dry wind
And it swept across the desert
And it curled into the circle of birth
And the dead sand
Falling on the children
The mothers and the fathers
And the automatic earth
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slow motion
The way we look to us all o-yeah
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry

It's a turn-around jump shot
It's everybody jump start
It's every generation throws a hero up the pop charts
Medicine is magical and magical is art, think of
The Boy in the Bubble
And the baby with the baboon heart

And I believe
These are the days of lasers in the jungle
Lasers in the jungle somewhere
Staccato signals of constant information
A loose affiliation of millionaires
And billionaires and baby
These are the days of miracle and wonder
This is the long distance call
The way the camera follows us in slo-mo
The way we look to us all o-yeah
The way we look to a distant constellation
That's dying in a corner of the sky
These are the days of miracle and wonder
And don't cry baby, don't cry
Don't cry


----------



## mainman

Wise men say only fools rush in
But I cant help falling in love with you
Shall I stay
Would it be a sin
If I cant help falling in love with you

Like a river flows surely to the sea
Darling so it goes
Some things are meant to be
Take my hand, take my whole life too
For I cant help falling in love with you

Like a river flows surely to the sea
Darling so it goes
Some things are meant to be
Take my hand, take my whole life too
For I cant help falling in love with you
For I cant help falling in love with you


----------



## RoseRed

mainman said:
			
		

> Wise men say only fools rush in
> But I cant help falling in love with you
> Shall I stay
> Would it be a sin
> If I cant help falling in love with you
> 
> Like a river flows surely to the sea
> Darling so it goes
> Some things are meant to be
> Take my hand, take my whole life too
> For I cant help falling in love with you
> 
> Like a river flows surely to the sea
> Darling so it goes
> Some things are meant to be
> Take my hand, take my whole life too
> For I cant help falling in love with you
> For I cant help falling in love with you




:swoon:


----------



## Kain99

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :swoon:


To the curb...... Thank You!


----------



## mainman

Kain99 said:
			
		

> To the curb...... Thank You!


----------



## morganj614

Elvis or Bocelli or both   



			
				mainman said:
			
		

> Wise men say only fools rush in
> But I cant help falling in love with you
> Shall I stay
> Would it be a sin
> If I cant help falling in love with you
> 
> Like a river flows surely to the sea
> Darling so it goes
> Some things are meant to be
> Take my hand, take my whole life too
> For I cant help falling in love with you
> 
> Like a river flows surely to the sea
> Darling so it goes
> Some things are meant to be
> Take my hand, take my whole life too
> For I cant help falling in love with you
> For I cant help falling in love with you


----------



## kwillia

We'll sing in the sunshine 
We'll laugh every da-a-y 
We'll sing in the sunshine 
Then I'll be on my way 

I will never love you 
The cost of love's too dear 
But though I'll never love you 
I'll stay with you one year 

And we can sing in the sunshine 
We'll laugh every da-a-y 
We'll sing in the sunshine 
Then I'll be on my way 

I'll sing to you each mornin' 
I'll kiss you every night 
But darlin', don't cling to me 
I'll soon be out of sight 

But we can sing in the sunshine 
We'll laugh every da-a-y 
We'll sing in the sunshine 
Then I'll be on my way 

My daddy he once told me 
"Hey, don't you love you any man" 
"Just take what they may give you" 
"And give but what you can" 

"And you can sing in the sunshine" 
"You'll laugh every da-a-y" 
"You'll sing in the sunshine" 
"Then be on your way" 

And when our year has ended 
And I have gone away 
You'll often speak about me 
And this is what you'll say 

"We sang in the sunshine 
"You know, we laughed every da-a-y" 
"We sang in the sunshine" 
"Then she went away"


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey MainMan!*

You forgot to post the forum lyrics:

Shut up!!!

You talk too much...
You talk too much...
You talk too much...
You talk too much...

Hey! You over there, I know about your kind
You're like the Independent Network News on Channel 9
Everywhere that you go, no matter where you at
I said you talk about this, and you talk about that
When the cat took your tongue, I say you took it right back
Your mouth is so big, one bite would kill a Big Mac

You talk too much You never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up

You talk about people, you don't even know
And you talk about places, you NEVER go
You talk about your girl, from head to toe
I said your mouth's moving fast, and your brain's moving slow

You talk too much You never shut up!!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up

You're the instigator, the orator of the town
You're the worst when you converse, just a big mouth clown
You talk when you're awake, I heard you talk when you sleep
Has anyone ever told you, that talk is cheap

You talk too much You never shut, up!!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

Talking is the one thing, that you can do best
You told the cavity creeps, to watch out for Crest
You never have the story, right and exact
And then you always try to bore me, with your yakkity yak

You talk too much And then you never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

Everyday you are out fighting someone in the street
And you're always fighting someone you know ya can't beat
Then you wonder how, you got in this mess
Just think of what you said, then take a guess

You talk too much You never shut up!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

You're always spreading rumors, whether bad or good
You're the damn Walter Cronkite of the neighborhood
The Barbara Walters, and the Howard Cosell
You always come around, with a story to tell

You talk too much And then you never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

Said it's everybody's business that you love to mind
And talkin to you, is like dropping a dime
You're spreading the word, like it is your job
You should be a stool pigeon, who works for the mob

You talk too much And you never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up!

A big blabbermouth, that's what you are
If you were a talk show host, you'd be a star
I said your mouth is big, size extra large
And when you open it, it's like my garage

You talk too much And then you never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up

You always like to gossip, just like a girl
You talk so damn much, it's outta this world
When you're reincarnated, in your second life
You won't be a man, you'll be a nagging wife

You talk too much Then you never shut up
He said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

SHUT UP!!!
SHUT UP!!!

Twenty-five hours, eight days a week
Thirteen months outta year, is when you speak
I'm tired of listening to the garbage you talk
Why don't you find a short pier, and take a long walk

You talk too much Then you never shut up!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!
You talk too much You could be, out of breath
You talk too much Man you naggin me to death
You talk too much Tired of hearing you speak
You talk too much Eight days a week
You talk too much Then you never shut up
I said you talk too much Why don't you ever SHUT UP!!!
You talk too much Then you never shut up!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!


----------



## morganj614

A bottle of white, a bottle of red
Perhaps a bottle of rose instead
We'll get a table near the street
In our old familiar place
You and I,face to face

A bottle of red, a bottle of white
It all depends upon your appetite
I'll meet you any time you want
In our Italian Restaurant.

Things are okay with me these days
Got a good job, got a good office
Got a new wife, got a new life
And the family's fine
We lost touch long ago
You lost weight I did not know
You could ever look so good after
So much time.

I remember those days hanging out
At the village green
Engineer boots, leather jackets
And tight blue jeans
Drop a dime in the box play the
Song about New Orleans
Cold beer, hot lights
My sweet romantic teenage nights

Brenda and Eddie were the
Popular steadys
And the king and the queen
Of the prom
Riding around with the car top
Down and the radio on.
Nobody looked any finer
Or was more of a hit at the
Parkway Diner
We never knew we could want more
Than that out of life
Surely Brenda and Eddie would
Always know how to survive.

Brenda and Eddy were still going
Steady in the summer of '75
when they decided the marriage would
Be at the end of July
Everyone said they were crazy
"Brenda you know you're much too lazy
Eddie could never afford to live that
Kind of life."
But there we were wavin' Brenda and
Eddie goodbye.

They got an apartment with deep
Pile carpet
And a couple of paintings from Sears
A big waterbed that they bought
With the bread
They had saved for a couple
Of years
They started to fight when the
Money got tight
And they just didn't count on
The tears.

They lived for a while in a
Very nice style
But it's always the same in the end
They got a divorce as a matter
Of course
And they parted the closest
Of friends
Then the king and the queen went
Back to the green
But you can never go back
There again.

Brenda and Eddie had had it
Already by the summer of '75
Fromhe high to the low to
The end of the show
For the rest of their lives
They couldn't go back to
The greasers
The best they could do was
Pick up the pieces
We always knew they would both
Find a way to get by
That's all I heard about
Brenda nd Eddie
Can't tell you more than I
Told you already
And here we are wavin' Brenda
And Eddie goodbye.

A bottle of red, aa bottle of white
Whatever kind of mood you're in tonight
I'll meet you anytime you want
In our Italian Restaurant.


----------



## morganj614

Fix me a drink, make it a strong one,
Hey comrade, a drink, make it a long one,
My hands are shaking and my feet are numb,
My head is aching and the bars going round,
And Im so down, in this foreign town;

Tonight theres a band, it aint such a bad one,
Play me a song, dont make it a sad one,
I cant even talk to these russian girls,
The beer is lousy and the food is worse,
And its so damn cold, yes its so damn cold,
I know its hard to believe,
But I havent been warm for a week;

*Moonlight and vodka*, takes me away,
Midnight in moscow is lunchtime in l.a.,
Ooh play boys, play...

Espionage is a serious business,
Well Ive had enough of this serious business,
That dancing girl is making eyes at me,
Im sure shes working for the k.g.b.
In this paradise, ah cold as ice;

*Moonlight and vodka*, takes me away,
Midnight in moscow is sunshine in l.a.,
Yes, in the good old u.s.a.


----------



## kwillia

I drink alone, yeah, 
with nobody else 
I drink alone, yeah, 
with nobody else 
You know when I drink alone, 
I prefer to be by myself 
Every morning just before breakfast, 
I don't want no coffee or tea 
Just me and good buddy Wiser, 
that's all I ever need 
'Cause I drink alone, yeah, 
with nobody else 
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, 
I prefer to be by myself 
The other night I laid sleeping, 
and I woke from a terrible dream 
So I caught up my pal Jack Daniel's, 
and his partner Jimmy Beam 
And we drank alone, yeah, 
with nobody else 
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, 
I prefer to be by myself 
The other day I got invited to a party, 
but I stayed home instead 
Just me and my pal Johnny Walker, 
and his brothers Black and Red 
And we drank alone, yeah, 
with nobody else 
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, 
I prefer to be by myself 
My whole family done give up on me, 
and it makes me feel oh so bad 
The only one who will hang out with me, 
is my dear old granddad 
And we drink alone, yeah, 
with nobody else 
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, 
I prefer to be by myself


----------



## jazz lady

*some old Sinatra...*

Someone said, drink the water, but I will drink the wine.
Someone said, take a poor man, rich don't have a dime.
So fool yourselves if you will, I just haven't got the time.
If you can drink the water, I will drink the wine.

Someone gave me some small flowers, I held them in my hand.
I looked at them for several hours, I didn't understand.
So fool yourselves if you will, you can hold out your hand,
I'll give back your flowers, and I will take the land.
And I will drink the wine.

Sometimes I'm very very lonely, there's only me to care.
And when I'm very very lonely, I want someone to share,
I'm going to drink the wine, I'm gonna take my time,
And believe in a world that is mine.

Someone gave me flowers, held them in my hand.
Looked at them for many hours, didn't understand.
Go on and fool yourselves if you will, you can hold out your hand,
I'll give back your flowers, and I will take the land.
And I will drink the wine, and I will take the land.
I will drink the wine.


----------



## saddlemount

Heaven can wait
And a band of angels wrapped up in my heart
Will take me through the lonely night
Through the cold of the day
And I know
I know
Heaven can wait
And all the gods come down here just to sing for me
And the melodys gonna make me fly
Without pain
Without fear
Give me all of your dreams
And let me go along on your way
Give me all of your prayers to sing
And Ill turn the night into the skylight of day
I got a taste of paradise
Im never gonna let it slip away
I got a taste of paradise
Its all I really need to make me stay --
Just like a child again

Heaven can wait
And all I got is time until the end of time
I wont look back
I wont look back
Let the altars shine

And I know that Ive been released
But I dont know to where
And nobodys gonna tell me now
And I dont really care
No no no
I got a taste of paradise
Thats all I really need to make me stay
I got a taste of paradise
If I had it any sooner you know
You know I never would have run away from my home

Heaven can wait
And all I got is time until the end of time
I wont look back
I wont look back
Let the altars shine

Heaven can wait, Heaven can wait
I wont look back, I wont look back
Let the altars shine
Let the altars shine


----------



## morganj614

*I'll sing it one last time for you
Then we really have to go
You've been the only thing that's right
In a life time

And I can barely look at you
But every single time I do
I know we'll make it anywhere
Away from here

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

To think I might not see those eyes
Makes it so hard not to cry
And as we say our long goodbye
I nearly do

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

Slower slower
We don't have time for that
All I want is to find an easier way
To get out of our little heads

Have heart my dear
We're bound to be afraid
Even if it's just for a few days
Making up for all this mess

(Instrumental)

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear, my voice
I'll be right beside you, dear*


----------



## kwillia

As time goes on, I realize
Just what you mean to me.
And now, now that you're near,
Promise your love that I've waited to share
And dreams of our moments together.
Color my world with hopes of loving you


----------



## jazz lady

*Tomorrow night...*

B.B. King in concert at Wolf Trap.  I can't wait!  


The thrill is gone
The thrill is gone away
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away
You know you done me wrong baby
And you'll be sorry someday

The thrill is gone
It's gone away from me
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away from me
Although, I'll still live on
But so lonely I'll be

The thrill is gone
It's gone away for good
The thrill is gone baby
It's gone away for good
Someday I know I'll be open armed baby
Just like I know a good man should

You know I'm free, free now baby
I'm free from your spell
Oh I'm free, free, free now
I'm free from your spell
And now that it's all over
All I can do is wish you well


----------



## jazz lady

*Jackie Green is opening for B.B. King...*

Another day has come and gone, 
and I can’t figure what went wrong. 
Mockingbird, is a-mockin’ me 
She locked me out and lost the key 

And I’ve gone wanderin again I’m out the door 
I’m walking by myself, down the street, like the night before 
And I should be home in bed, but the notion in my head is 
Telling me to ramble on… 

Every day is just a dream: 
Stuck inside the Great Machine 
You work your job, spend your pay 
And no one hears the prayers you pray 

And I’ve gone wanderin’ again I’m out the door 
I’m walking by myself, down the street, like the night before 
And I should be home in bed, but the notion in my head is 
Telling me to ramble on… 

I’ve seen the sun, I’ve felt the rain 
Busted loose my ball and chain 
Seen the Man and what I see: 
He’s just like you, He’s just like me


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> B.B.'s Blues...
> 
> 
> Here I am, baby
> My heart's right here in my hand
> Oh here I am, baby
> My heart's right here in my hand
> Oh I don't want you to leave me, baby
> Don't want you to go
> To no other man



He was absolutely AWESOME and well worth the hellacious trip up and back.  

I've traveled for miles around
It seems like everybody wanna put me down
Because I'm a blues man
But I'm a good man, understand

I went down to the bus station
Looked up on the wall
My money was too light, people
Couldn't go nowhere at all
I'm a blues man
But a good man, understand

The burdens that I carry are so heavy, you see
It seems like it ain't nobody in this great big world
That would wanna help old B.
But I will be all right, people
Just give me a break
Good things come to those who wait
And I've waited a long time
I'm a blues man but a good man, understand


----------



## jazz lady

*Jackie Greene...*

opened for B.B. King and he was totally amazing.  He's only 25 but you could never tell it just by listening to him.  Plays the guitar, keyboards, harmonica, and has a wonderful rich voice, too.  He also writes all of his own songs.   www.jackie-greene.com

From his latest album "American Myth":

I'm not going to be civil 
i'm not gonna watch my tongue or what i say 
i'm gonna dance with the devil 
gonna dig out dirt for stiff and shallow grave 

yes and i'm so gone 
such a long long way from home 
i'm holding out for something i can't feel 

yes and i'm so lost 
such a long long way to cross 
i'm holding out for something i can't feel 

i can't feel 

hey did you hear about vegas 
she's got mouths to feed and only one hole keeps them fed 
a gray is starting to plague us 
and it won't be long before someone else is dead 

yes i'm so gone 
such a long long way from home 
i'm holding out for something i can't feel 

yes and i'm so lost 
such a long long way to cross 
i'm holding out for something i can't feel 

i can't feel 

oh nothing is sacred 
you just do what you do just to survive 
but show me something that's naked 
i'll show you something that's alive 

yes i'm so gone 
such a long long way from home 
i'm holding out for something i can't feel 

yes and i'm so gone 
but my feet just drag me home 
i'm holding out for something i can't feel 

i can't feel


----------



## jackoholic

one of the best I know(sorry I might have become sappy)



*WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD*


 (George Weiss / Bob Thiele)

 I see trees of green, red roses too
 I see them bloom for me and you
 And I think to myself, what a wonderful world

 I see skies of blue and clouds of white
 The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night
 And I think to myself, what a wonderful world

 The colours of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky
 Are also on the faces of people going by
 I see friends shakin' hands, sayin' "How do you do?"
 They're really saying "I love you"

 I hear babies cryin', I watch them grow
 They'll learn much more than I'll ever know
 And I think to myself, what a wonderful world
 Yes, I think to myself, what a wonderful world

 Oh yeah


----------



## morganj614

All: End of the spring and here she comes back
Hi Hi Hi Hi there
*Them summer days, those summer days*

That's when I had most of my fun, back
high high high high there
*Them summer days, those summer days*

Rose: I "cloud nine" when I want to

Freddie: Out of school, yeah

Larry: County fair in the country sun

Sly: And everything, it's true, ooh yeah

All: *Hot fun in the summertime * x 4

All: First of the fall and then she goes back
Bye bye bye bye there
*Them summer days, those summer days*

Rose: "Boop-boop-ba-boop-boop" when I want to

Freddie: Out of school, yeah

Larry: County fair in the country sun

Sly: And everything, it's true, ooh yeah

All: *Hot fun in the summertime* x 4


----------



## mAlice

Wild Wild West - Escape Club 
Forty-seven dead beats living in the back street
North east west south all in the same house
Sitting in a back room waiting for the big boom
I'm in a bedroom waiting for my baby 

CHORUS:
She's so mean but I don't care
I love her eyes and her wild wild hair
Dance to the beat that we love best
Heading for the nineties
Living in the wild wild west
The wild wild west 

Mandy's in the backroom handing out Valium
Sheriff's on the airwaves talking to the D.J.'s
Forty-seven heartbeats beating like a drum
Got to live it up live it up
Ronnie's got a new gun 

CHORUS 

Now put your flags in the air and march them up and down
You can live it up live it up all over the town
And turn to the left, turn to the right
I don't care as long as she comes tonight 

CHORUS 

Heading for the nineties living in the eighties
Screaming in a back room waiting for the big boom
Give me give me wild west
Give me give me safe sex
Give me love give me love
Give me time to live it up


----------



## jazz lady

Fight the fight alone
When the world is full of victims
Dims a fading light
In our souls

Leave the peace alone
How we all are slowly changing
Dims a fading light
In our souls

In my opinion seeing is to know
The things we hold
Are always first to go
And who's to say
We won't end up alone

On broken wings I'm falling
And it won't be long
The skin on me is burning
By the fires of the sun
On skinned knees
I'm bleeding
And it won't be long
I've got to find that meaning
I'll search for so long

Cry ourselves to sleep
We will sleep alone forever
Will you lay me down
In the same place with all I love

Mend the broken homes
Care for them they are our brothers
Save the fading light in our souls

In my opinion seeing is to know
What you give
Will always carry you
And who's to say
We won't survive it too

On broken wings I'm falling
And it won't be long
The skin on me is burning
By the fires of the sun
On skinned knees
I'm bleeding
And it won't be long
I've got to find that meaning
I'll search for so long

Set a-free all
Relying on their will
To make me all that I am
And all that I'll be

Set a-free all
Will fall between the cracks
With memories of all that I am
And all that I'll be

On broken wings I'm falling
And it won't be long
The skin on me is burning
By the fires of the sun
On skinned knees
I'm bleeding
And it won't be long
I've got to find that meaning
I'll search for so long


----------



## slotted

Red, red wine
Go to my head
Make me forget that i
Still need her so

Red, red wine
It`s up to you
All I can do, i`ve done
But mem`ries won`t go
No, mem`ries won`t go

I`d have thought
That with time
Thoughts of her
Would leave my head
I was wrong
And I find
Just one thing makes me forget

Red, red wine
Stay close to me
Don`t let me be alone
It`s tearin` apart
My blue, blue heart

---red red wine rap section---

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
You keep me rocking all of the time

Red red wine you make me feel so grand
I feel a million dollars when your just in my hand

Red red wine you make me feel so sad
Any time I see you go it makes me feel bad

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
Monkey pack him rizla pon the sweet dep line

Red red wine you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing mek me do me own thing

Redred wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine I love you right from the start
Right from the start with all of my heart

Red red wine in a 80`s style
Red red wine in a modern beat style, yeah

(chorus)

Give me little time, help me clear up me mind
Give me little time, help me clear up me mind

Give me red wine because it make me feel fine
Mek me feel fine all of the time

Red red wine you make me feel so fine
Monkey pack him rizla on the sweet dep line

The line broke, the monkey get choke
Burn bad rizla pon him little rowing boat


Red red wine i`m gonna hold to you
Hold on to you cause I know you love true

Red red wine i`m gonna love you till I die
Love you till I die and that`s no lie

Red red wine can`t get you out my mind
Where ever you maybe i`ll surely find
I`ll surely find make no fuss jus` stick with us.

(chorus)

Red red wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine I love you right from the start
Right from the start with all of my heart

Red red wine you really know how fi love
Your kind of loving like a blessing from above

Red red wine you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing mek me do me own thing

Red red wine in a 80`s style

Red red wine in a modern beat style, yeah.


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> Red, red wine
> Go to my head
> Make me forget that i
> Still need her so


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


I'll have to burn you some good reggae cd's.


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> I'll have to burn you some good reggae cd's.


Please do.  All I have is Bob Marley and Beres Hammond (sp?)


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Please do.  All I have is Bob Marley and Beres Hammond (sp?)


I have to get some cd's. I got mm some Barrington Levy, Pepper, Peter Tosh, and Duburbia.


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> I have to get some cd's. I got mm some Barrington Levy, Pepper, Peter Tosh, and Duburbia.



Work it for me baby!


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Work it for me baby!


karma.


----------



## Fallen

*Nickelback*

Savin Me

Prison gates won't open up for me
On these hands and knees I'm crawlin'
Oh, I reach for you
Well I'm terrified of these four walls
These iron bars can't hold my soul in
All I need is you
Come please I'm callin'
And oh I scream for you
Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'


Show me what it's like
To be the last one standing
And teach me wrong from right
And I'll show you what I can be
Say it for me
Say it to me
And I'll leave this life behind me
Say it if it's worth saving me

Heaven's gates won't open up for me
With these broken wings I'm fallin'
And all I see is you
These city walls ain't got no love for me
I'm on the ledge of the eighteenth story
And oh I scream for you
Come please I'm callin'
And all I need from you
Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'



Hurry I'm fallin'

All I need is you
Come please I'm callin'
And oh, I scream for you
Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'



Hurry I'm fallin'


----------



## slotted

Fallen said:
			
		

> Savin Me
> 
> Prison gates won't open up for me
> On these hands and knees I'm crawlin'
> Oh, I reach for you
> Well I'm terrified of these four walls
> These iron bars can't hold my soul in
> All I need is you
> Come please I'm callin'
> And oh I scream for you
> Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'
> 
> 
> Show me what it's like
> To be the last one standing
> And teach me wrong from right
> And I'll show you what I can be
> Say it for me
> Say it to me
> And I'll leave this life behind me
> Say it if it's worth saving me
> 
> Heaven's gates won't open up for me
> With these broken wings I'm fallin'
> And all I see is you
> These city walls ain't got no love for me
> I'm on the ledge of the eighteenth story
> And oh I scream for you
> Come please I'm callin'
> And all I need from you
> Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry I'm fallin'
> 
> All I need is you
> Come please I'm callin'
> And oh, I scream for you
> Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry I'm fallin'


LGBOTeMeFFeR


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> karma.



Patiently awaiting...


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Patiently awaiting...


I could have swore I sent some.

Now I get 

You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.

Check your broke shiat.


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> I could have swore I sent some.
> 
> Now I get
> 
> You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.
> 
> Check your broke shiat.



That wasn't what I quite expected.


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> That wasn't what I quite expected.


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

>



I am sure I can make that smilie when you get back.


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am sure I can make that smilie when you get back.


Hey Jameo, the smilie contest is on!


----------



## greyhound

Just a note: I have no idea what the words are. The Gypsy Kings are from the south of France. They speak a language called Gitane. 
The first time I heard them I was hooked. Saw them at Nissan Pavilian. 

Gypsy Kings - Bamboleo 

Este amor llega asi manera 
No tiene la culpa 
Caballo le ven sabana 
Porque muy depreciado 
Por eso no te perdo'n de llorar 
Este amor llega asi esta manera 
No tiene la culpa 
Amor de comprementa 
Amor del mes pasado 
Bembele bembele bembele 
Bem bembele bembele 
Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 
Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 

No tiene pardon de dios 
Tu eres mi vida la fortuna del destino 
Pero el destino tendressa parados 
Lo mismo que ayer 
Lo mismo soy yo 
No te encuentro a l'abandon 
Es imposible no te encuentro de vardad 
Por eso un dia no cuento si de nada 
Lo mismo que ayer 
Yo pienso en ti 

Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 
Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 

Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 
Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 

Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 
Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 

Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi 
Bamboleo bambolea 
Porque mi vida yo la prefiero vivir asi


----------



## Agee

slotted said:
			
		

> I have to get some cd's. I got mm some Barrington Levy, Pepper, Peter Tosh, and Duburbia.


 
Special announcement to the universe
A love mission
Intergalactic
Your mission is the preservation of creation
Special request to the observation
Love's stronger than a mutual

Dread I reporting to special mission love
Leader 1
Come in. Love leader 1

Observer 1 reporting
Alien state, find war machinery
Evil walking, overtake the city
My scanner picks up vibes coming from another
Place
Evil cabal in my space

No matter what creed, no matter what race
Soldiers,...
All across this planet
The only peaceful place, hmmmm
Reggae...

Love leader 1 reporting to dread 1
Radio loud and clear
Music coming over air

Dread 1 to love leader love 1
The wicked heart melting
The wicked heart melt​


----------



## Agee

Just come on home

When you're feeling sad and lonely
Don't you worry, you're never all alone
Jah is your guide, your one and only
Just come on home
Just come on home

Jah know you want to be somebody
What's the hurry, are you running out of time
You never have to say you're sorry
When you come on home
Just come on home
Just come on home

In this world, feeling left out and alone
Millions around you yet you're out there on
Your own
Let the power guide you like little david and the
Stone
And come come come come.. .come on
Come on home
Come on to the father
My sister and my brother

Out there seeking satisfaction
There's no cure to such an appetite
If you want to find the real action
Come on home tonight
Come on home tonight
Everything gonna be all right

In this world, feeling left out and alone
Thousands around you yet you're out there on
Your own
Let the power guide you like tittle david and the
Stone
And come, and come, come on home
Oh, come on, yeah yeah
Just come on home
I beg you to come on home, my little brother
I beg you to come on home, my little sister
Oh oh

We got to live together
Just help each other
When you're feeling lonely
Every time that you're feeling blue
Oh, let me tell you what to do
You got to come on home
You got to come on home
No procrastinating
Can't you see that love is waiting


----------



## Agee

Swing low, jah jah chariot
Jah jah chariot
Jah jah chariot
Jah jah chariot

Free as love can be
That's how free our love should be
We work our hearts for them day and night
But nothing ever seems to please them right
And every time you turn around
Somebody's trying to put you down
And every time you call a play
Some clown's getting in your way

Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot

All right, coming for to carry me home
Oh yeah, it's coming for to carry me home

Sometimes I wish that i
Could fly like a bird in the sky
Rise up above humanity
And mold us all in one with unity
'cause every time you try to make a stride
Somebody want to check your life
Every time you try to go ahead
Somebody wish you'd step aside instead

Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot

Oh oh, comin' for to carry me home
Yeah yeah, comin' for to carry me home
Check out the queen and the pawn
Oh, it's comin' for to carry me home
Swing swing swing swing swing swing low jah
Jah
A comin' for to carry me home

Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low... No more longer shall I roam
Swing low, jah jah chariot
Come jah jah children
Comin' for to carry me home
Get the queen and the pawn
Comin' for to carry me home
Swing swing swing swing swing swing low jah jah
Swing your chariot to carry me home
Swing low...
Swing low...
Swing low...

Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot
Swing low, jah jah chariot​


----------



## slotted

Airgasm, you're alright in my book.


----------



## Agee

slotted said:
			
		

> Airgasm, you're alright in my book.


 
Hope life is treating you well my friend


----------



## slotted

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Hope life is treating you well my friend


You are one of the most friendliest forumites that I've met so far.   


Either that or you were drunk.


----------



## Agee

slotted said:
			
		

> You are one of the most friendliest forumites that I've met so far.
> 
> 
> Either that or you were drunk.


 
Drunk no, it was your dynamic personality  

BTW, TY!


----------



## mAlice

The Lonely Bull -Herb Alpert


----------



## morganj614

Time, it needs time
To win back your love again
I will be there, I will be there
Love, only love
Can bring back your love someday
I will be there, I will be there

I'll fight, babe, I'll fight
To win back your love again
I will be there, I will be there
Love, only love
Can break down the wall someday
I will be there, I will be there

If we'd go again
All the way from the start
I would try to change
The things that killed our love
Your pride has built a wall, so strong
That I can't get through
Is there really no chance
To start once again
I'm loving you

Try, baby try
To trust in my love again
I will be there, I will be there
Love, our love
Just shouldn't be thrown away
I will be there, I will be there

If we'd go again
All the way from the start
I would try to change
The things that killed our love
Your pride has built a wall, so strong
That I can't get through
Is there really no chance
To start once again

If we'd go again
All the way from the start
I would try to change
The things that killed our love
Yes, I've hurt your pride, and I know
What you've been through
You should give me a chance
This can't be the end
I'm still loving you
I'm still loving you, I need your love
I'm still loving you


----------



## morganj614

If you just walked away
What could I really say?
Would it matter anyways?
Would it change how you feel?

I am the mess you chose
The closet you can not close
The devil in you I suppose
Cause the wounds never heal

But everything changes if I could
turn back the years, if you could
learn to forgive me then I could
learn to feel

Sometimes the things I say
in moments of disarray
succumbing to the games we play
to make sure that it's real

But everything changes if I could
turn back the years, if you could
learn to forgive me then I could
learn to feel

When it's just me and you 
who knows what we could do
if we can just make it through 
the toughest part of the day

Everything changes if I could
turn back the years if you could
learn to forgive me then I could
learn how to feel, then we could
stay here together and we could 
conquer the world if we could
say that forever is more then just a word

If you just walked away 
What could I really say?
Would it matter anyway?
It wouldn't change how you feel?


----------



## greyhound

Just a request....Could everyone please post the song title and artist. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## morganj614

greyhound said:
			
		

> Just a request....Could everyone please post the song title and artist. Thank you in advance.



ummmm *NO*


----------



## greyhound

morganj614 said:
			
		

> ummmm *NO*



Feeling angry today...Let it out......


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:
			
		

> Just a request....Could everyone please post the song title and artist.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Google is your friend.


----------



## greyhound

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Google is your friend.



No... Google and I parted ways   a long time ago....


----------



## morganj614

greyhound said:
			
		

> Feeling angry today...Let it out......



Not at all :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

*Switchfoot...*

Welcome to the planet
Welcome to existence
Everyone's here
Everyone’s here
Everybody's watching you now
Everybody waits for you now
What happens next?
What happens next?

I dare you to move
I dare you to move
I dare you to lift yourself up off the floor
I dare you to move
I dare you to move
Like today never happened
Today never happened before

Welcome to the fallout
Welcome to resistence
The tension is here
The tension is here
Between who you are and you could be
Between how it is and how it should be

I dare you to move
I dare you to move
I dare you to lift yourself up off the floor
I dare you to move
I dare you to move
Like today never happened
Today never happened before

Maybe redemption has stories to tell
Maybe forgiveness is right where you fell
Where can you run to escape from yourself?
Where you gonna go?
Where you gonna go?
Salvation is here

I dare you to move
I dare you to move
I dare you to lift yourself up off the floor
I dare you to move
I dare you to move
Like today never happened
Today never happened
Today never happened
Today never happened before


----------



## morganj614

*If I were a painting
Captured on canvas
Alone in the portriat I would stand
And brush strokes bold
Yet soft as a whisper
The work of a feminine hand.

Caught in a still life
Surrounded by shadows
And lost in a background of blue
If I were a painting
My price would be pain
And the artist would have to be you.

I imagine the colors
Would all run together
If you ever allowed me to cry
So don't paint the tears
Just let me remember me
Without you in my eyes.

It's only the frame
That holds me together
Or else I would be falling apart
If I were a painting
I wouldn't feel
And you wouldnt be breaking my heart...  *


----------



## morganj614

*Like the rose that blooms in the wintertime
As it reaches up through the snow
The more life keeps apart
The more love will grow
Like the seed that grows in the darkness
As it reaches up to the sun
I will always reach out for you
'Cos you are the one

CHORUS
I bless the wings that bring you
Back across the shore
If I could touch you now my darling
And love you just once more
If I could hold you, hold you, hold you,
I know you'd understand,
I know you'd understand.

As I cross the bridge by the waterfall
As I make my way by the stars
There's a shadow walking beside me
Here in my heart
Like the restless wind in the tree tops
Like a whispered voice in my ear
I will always be there for you
I'll always be here.

CHORUS

In a far off wonderland
That flashes past my eyes
The kiss of inspiration that was mine
The dust of many centuries
Has blown across this land
But love will not be scattered like the sand

Like the sunrise over the mountainside
Like the bird that has to be free
There's a part of you that will always be
Part of me
Like the seed that grows in the darkness
As it reaches up to the sun
I will always reach out for you
'Cos you are the one.*


----------



## morganj614

*Once upon a time
Once when you were mine
I remember skies
Reflected in your eyes
I wonder where you are
I wonder if you
Think about me
Once upon a time
In your wildest dreams

Once the world was new
Our bodies felt the morning dew
That greets the brand new day
We couldn't tear ourselves away
I wonder if you care
I wonder if you still remember
Once upon a time
In your wildest dreams

And when the music plays
And when the words are
Touched with sorrow
When the music plays
I hear the sound
I had to follow
Once upon a time
Once beneath the stars
The universe was ours
Love was all we knew
And all I knew was you
I wonder if you know
I wonder if you think about it
Once upon a time
In your wildest dreams

And when the music plays
And when the words are
Touched with sorrow
When the music plays
And when the music plays
I hear the sound
I had to follow
Once upon a time

Once upon a time
Once when you were mine
I remember skies
Mirrored in your eyes
I wonder where you are
I wonder if you
Think about me
Once upon a time
In your wildest dreams
In your wildest dreams
In your wildest dreams *


----------



## morganj614

*For you Keb fans*

*It's a lovely night
A beautiful evening
Time is slipping away.
It's getting late
You should be leaving
But I've got something to say

Please.... don't go
Let's get closer, a little bit closer
Turn the lights down low
I need to let you know
I'm so in love with you
Getting closer 
Is all I want to do

We've been friends, close companions
There's nothing to conceal
So I'm letting go of my little secret
To tell you how I feel

So please--don't go
Let's get closer, a little bit closer
Turn the lights down low
I need to let you know
I'm so in love with you
Getting closer
Is all I want to do*


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *It's a lovely night
> A beautiful evening
> Time is slipping away.
> It's getting late
> You should be leaving
> But I've got something to say
> 
> Please.... don't go
> Let's get closer, a little bit closer
> Turn the lights down low
> I need to let you know
> I'm so in love with you
> Getting closer
> Is all I want to do
> 
> We've been friends, close companions
> There's nothing to conceal
> So I'm letting go of my little secret
> To tell you how I feel
> 
> So please--don't go
> Let's get closer, a little bit closer
> Turn the lights down low
> I need to let you know
> I'm so in love with you
> Getting closer
> Is all I want to do*


One of my favorites! How was the concert???


----------



## morganj614

*1 more*

*You don't need no fancy tricks
Painted eyes or glossy lips
I love you just the way you are
Hope you don't mind my beat up car

You don't need to change your dress
You don't need to change your shoes
Don't try to hide your natural looks
Forget about the cover, let me read the book
Don't get me wrong, I like them heels
But the way I feel, is the way I feel

You don't need to change your dress
You don't need to change your shoes

Go ahead be wild and free
You don't have to shave your legs for me

Honey baby don't starve yourself
You're looking good, you're looking well
And I'm proud to have you by my side
Glad to have you in my life

You don't have to clean my house
You don't have to wash my clothes

Go ahead be wild and free
You don't have to shave your legs for me

You're an angel

You don't have to read them magazines
You already know how to get me
Just be yourself and I will too
That's all we really have to do

You don't have to be ashamed
You don't have to hide your needs

Go ahead be wild and free
You don't have to shave your legs for me*


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> One of my favorites! How was the concert???



It's Wednesday, I was just getting primed


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> It's Wednesday, I was just getting primed


My favorite song by him is "She just wants to dance"...


----------



## meangirl

*my new favorite*

*Smash Mouth*

* Story of My Life
*_(S. Harwell, M. Gerrard, R. Nevil)_

I get to the party, but I’m too late
and I got stood up on my very first date
I listen to country and everybody goes rock
I get to the dance floor, that’s when the music stops

it doesn’t matter what I do, I just can’t seem to win
but here I go again... and I say

hey that’s the story of my life
I had a good plan but it didn’t go right
oh no I’m overdrawn
I check my account and the money’s all gone
why me i don’t know what to think
I finally get aboard and the whole boat sinks
seems to be the story of my life

I pick a slot machine and lose it all again
but when I walk away, someone else always wins

she finally calls me, I forgot my phone
and when I’m starving, you know the kitchen’s closed

it doesn’t matter what I try, it all ends the same
and here i go again... and I say

hey that’s the story of my life
I had a good plan but it didn’t go right
oh no I’m overdrawn
I check my account and the money’s all gone
why me i don’t know what to think
I finally get aboard and the whole boat sinks
seems to be the story of my life

just when it seems like it’s turnin around for me
there’s always something that ends up happening
I found my car but I can’t find my keys

I get to the party a little too late
and once again the music starts to play


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> It's Wednesday, I was just getting primed



Keep on priming.  We're going to have a great time.  

Aint got no money
Nowhere to sleep
No friends no family
No bread no meat, no bread no meat
No friends no family
No bread, no bread no meat

Aint got no reason
Aint got no rhyme
Aint gettin' no younger
And I'm runnin' outta time
Runnin' outta time
Aint gettin' no younger
And I'm runnin' out of time

But I'm still climbing up the mountain side
Dont count me out
As long as I've got my heart and soul
I got everything
I got everything I need
Everything I need

Aint got no picture
Aint got no wall
Aint got nobody to hear me when I call
Hear me when I call
Aint got nobody to hear me when I call

But I'm still climbing up the mountain side
Dont count me out
As long as I got my heart and soul
I got everything
I got everything I need
Everything I need

Aint got no window
Aint got no door
But I can feel sun shinin' where its never shined before
Never shined before
Feel sun shinin' where its never shined before

But I'm still climbing up the mountain side
Cant count me out
As long as I got my heart and soul
I got everything
I got everything I need
Everything I need
Aint got no pictures
Aint got no walls
Aint got nobody gonna hear me when I call
No, no, no


----------



## virgovictoria

*Such a HOT song....*

Bell bottom blues, you made me cry.    
I don’t want to lose this feeling.
And if I could choose a place to die
It would be in your arms.

*Do you want to see me crawl across the floor to you? 
Do you want to hear me beg you to take me back? * 
I’d gladly do it because
I don’t want to fade away.
Give me one more day, please.
I don’t want to fade away.
In your heart I want to stay.

It’s all wrong, but it’s all right.
The way that you treat me baby.
Once I was strong but I lost the fight.
You won’t find a better loser.

Chorus

Chorus

Bell bottom blues, don’t say goodbye.
I’m sure we’re gonna meet again,
And if we do, don’t you be surprised
If you find me with another lover.

Chorus

I don’t want to fade away.
Give me one more day please.
I don’t want to fade away.
In your heart I long to stay.


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Bell bottom blues, you made me cry.
> I don’t want to lose this feeling.
> And if I could choose a place to die
> It would be in your arms.
> 
> *Do you want to see me crawl across the floor to you?
> Do you want to hear me beg you to take me back? *
> I’d gladly do it because
> I don’t want to fade away.
> Give me one more day, please.
> I don’t want to fade away.
> In your heart I want to stay.
> 
> It’s all wrong, but it’s all right.
> The way that you treat me baby.
> Once I was strong but I lost the fight.
> You won’t find a better loser.
> 
> Chorus
> 
> Chorus
> 
> Bell bottom blues, don’t say goodbye.
> I’m sure we’re gonna meet again,
> And if we do, don’t you be surprised
> If you find me with another lover.
> 
> Chorus
> 
> I don’t want to fade away.
> Give me one more day please.
> I don’t want to fade away.
> In your heart I long to stay.



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this song...


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this song...


  I can't get it outta my head (from nowhere) and I don't want to....


----------



## virgovictoria

*Love me some Norah...*

"Toes"

The current is strong from what I've heard 
It'll wisk you down the stream 
But there never seems to be much time 

My toes just touched the water 
My toes just touched the water 

Daydreamed on the bank again 
I was swimming with the fish 
And I thought this time that it may be true 

(But) My toes just touched the water 
My toes just touched the water 
My toes just touched the water 

Walked a mile just to find the edge 
Some place low enough to step right in 
Now I'm here and I can't begin - to move 

Walked a mile just to find the edge 
Some place low enough to step right in 
Now I'm here and I can't begin - to move 

The spoiled sun up over there 
It always has to have its way 
And I know that the river's there to shelter me 

My toes just touched the water 
My toes just touched the water


----------



## slotted

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> "Toes"
> 
> The current is strong from what I've heard
> It'll wisk you down the stream
> But there never seems to be much time
> 
> My toes just touched the water
> My toes just touched the water
> 
> Daydreamed on the bank again
> I was swimming with the fish
> And I thought this time that it may be true
> 
> (But) My toes just touched the water
> My toes just touched the water
> My toes just touched the water
> 
> Walked a mile just to find the edge
> Some place low enough to step right in
> Now I'm here and I can't begin - to move
> 
> Walked a mile just to find the edge
> Some place low enough to step right in
> Now I'm here and I can't begin - to move
> 
> The spoiled sun up over there
> It always has to have its way
> And I know that the river's there to shelter me
> 
> My toes just touched the water
> My toes just touched the water


"bubbly toes"
It's as simple as something that nobody knows that her eyes are as big
as her bubbly toes
on the feet of a queen of the hearts of the cards and her feet are all
covered with tar balls and scars
It's as common as something that nobody knows that her beauty will
follow wherever she goes
up the hill in the back of her house in the would she love me forever,
I know she could

I remember when you and me mmm how we used to be just good friends
Wouldn't give me none
But all I wanted was some
She's got a whole lot of reasons
She cant think of a single one
That can justify leaving
and he got none but he thinks he got so many problems
Man he got, too much time to waste

His dreams are like commercials
But her dreams are picture perfect and
Our dreams are so related though they're often underestimated

It's as simple as something that nobody knows that
Her eyes are as big as her bubbly toes
On the feet of the queen of the hearts of the cards
And her feet are infested with tar balls and

La da da da da da

Well I was eating lunch at the D. L. G.
When this little girl came and she sat next to me
I never seen nobody move the way she did
Well she did and she does and she'll do it again

When you move like a jellyfish
Rhythm don't mean nothing
You go with the flow
You don't stop
Move like a jellyfish
Rhythm is nothing
You go with the flow
You don't stop

It's as common as something that nobody knows it
Her beauty will follow wherever she goes
Up the hill in the back of her house in the wood
She'll love me forever, I know she

La da da da da da

If you would only listen
You might just realize what you're missing
You're missing me
If you would only listen
You might just realize what you're missing
You're missing me

It's as simple as something that nobody knows that
Her eyes are as big as her bubbly toes
On the feet of the queen of the hearts of the cards
And her feet are infested with tar balls and

La da da da da da


----------



## jazz lady

*What a week...*

B.B. King, Jackie Greene, Allman Brothers, Keb' Mo', Bonnie Raitt...  

The first one performed by Keb' Mo' just for Kwillia:

When the music starts to playin
She slides out on the floor
Dancing without a partner
Swaying on the two and four

There's a rythym in her footsteps
And a flower in her hair
A smile on her face
Cause she's in a place
Where she don't have a care

She ain't looking for no lover
She ain't looking for a romance
She just wants to dance
She just wants to dance
Yeah she just wants to dance
Ooo she just wants to dance

Well she's moving kinda lazy
And it's obvious to me
This little girl ain't crazy
She's as wild as she is free

She can feel it in her fingers
And it moves on down her spine
And when it hits her hips
She parts her lips
And you know she's feeling fine

She ain't looking for no lover
She ain't looking for a romance
She just wants to dance
She just wants to dance
Yeah she just wants to dance
She just wants to dance
Oh go on get it girl

She ain't looking for no lover
She ain't looking for a romance
She just wants to dance
She just wants to dance
Get out the way and let the girl dance
Yeah she just wants to dance
Yeah she just wants to
Slide along the floor
She wanna shuffle her shoes and shake her hips
She wanna wave her hands in the air
She wanna shake that hanky
Yeah
But she don't want no hanky panky
Yeah she just wants to dance
Leave her alone
And let her dance


----------



## jazz lady

*My favorite new one by Keb' Mo'...*

Heavenly Father up above
Have mercy on me
After seven years of bad, bad love
I finally got free
I don’t mean to seem ungrateful
You answered my prayer
And Father if you’re able
Don’t let me do the same damn thing all over again

You get the fever
You get the itch
You forget about the mess you are in
You forget about the money, the lawyers and the pain
And do the same damn thing all over again

Almighty Father, great and good
You need to be in my shoes
You let me fall in love, just like before
Now I’m stepping in a big pile of the blues
But now the honeymoon is over
Let’s not pretend
I guess I never learned my lesson
I did the same damn thing all over again

You get the fever
You get the itch
You forget about the mess you are in
You forget about the money, the lawyers and the pain
And do the same damn thing all over again

Mother Mary, Father Joe
I need to talk to your son
He had trouble just like mine
And he was the chosen one
So if I ever go to heaven
Will that be the end
Or will I fall for some sweet little angel
And do the same damn thing all over again

You get the fever
You get the itch
You forget about the mess you are in
You forget about the money, the lawyers and the pain
And do the same damn thing all over again


----------



## jazz lady

*another new one from Keb'...*

Do you ever get worried
And your load is hard to bear
And your life is like a sad, sad story
No one nobody really cares

But if you ever need someone to talk to
If you ever need a helping hand 
I’ll be your ship
Out on the ocean
I’ll be your water
In the desert sand

I’ve been there I felt like you do
Feeling like winter would never turn to spring
And everybody I know has got problems
But there’s a solution to everything

But if you ever need someone to talk to
If you ever need a helping hand 
I’ll be your ship
Out on the ocean
I’ll be your water
In the desert sand

And after you’ve found your way
You won’t owe me nothing
‘Cause you’re gonna know
That your well will never run dry
Never run dry

But if you ever need someone to talk to
If you ever need a helping hand 
I’ll be your ship
Out on the ocean
I’ll be your water
In the desert sand

Let’s go drifting
Through the trees
Let’s go sailing
On the sea
Let’s go dancing
On the juke joint floor
And leave our trouble all behind
And have a party


----------



## jazz lady

*And more new Keb'...*

So easily forgotten
Are the most important things
Like the melody in the moonlight of your eyes
And a song that last forever
It keeps on getting better all the time

Life is beautiful
Life is wondrous
Every star above
Shining just for us
Life is beautiful
On a stormy night
Somewhere in the world 
The sun is shining bright

I get crazy 
So afraid
That I might lose you one fine day
And I’ll be nothing
But a tired old man
And I don’t want to be without you
At the party

So easily forgotten
The most important thing
Is that I love you
I do
And I wanna spend my days and nights
Walking through this crazy world with you

Life is beautiful
Life is wondrous
Every star above
Shining just for us
Life is beautiful
On a stormy night
Somewhere in the world 
The sun is shining bright


----------



## jazz lady

*Bonnie Raitt...*

very poignant...

A friend of mine she cries at night and she calls me on the phone
Sees babies everywhere she goes and she wants one of her own
She's waited long enough she says and, she still he can't decide
Pretty soon she'll have to choose and it tears her up inside
She is scared
Scared she'll run out of time

I see my folks are getting on and I watch their bodies change
I know they see the same in me and it makes us both feel strange
No matter how you tell yourself, it's what we all go through
Those lines are pretty hard to take when they're starin' back at you
Scared to run out of time

When did the choices get so hard, there's so much more at stake
Life gets mighty precious
When there's less of it to waste
Ooh ooh ooh ooh
Scared to run out of time

Just when I thought I'd had enough and all my tears were shed
No promise left unbroken, there were no painful words unsaid
You came along and showed me how to leave it all behind
You opened up my heart again and then much to my surprise
I found love, baby, love in in the nick of time
(Love in the nick of time)
I found love, darlin', love in the nick of time
I found love baby, love in the nick of time


----------



## jazz lady

*Bonnie...many teary eyes in the house...*

Turn down the lights
Turn down the bed
Turn down these voices
inside my head

Lay down with me
Tell me no lies
Just hold me close,
don't patronize

Don't patronize me

Cause I can't make you love me
if you don't
You can't make your heart feel
something it won't
Here in the dark
in these final hours
I will lay down my heart
And I'll feel the power
but you won't
No, you won't
Cause I can't make you love me
if you don't

I'll close my eyes
then I won't see
the love you don't feel
when you're holding me

Morning will come
and I'll do what's right
just give me till then
to give up this fight

give up this fight

Cause I can't make you love me
if you don't
You can't make your heart feel
something it won't
Here in the dark
in these final hours
I will lay down my heart
And I'll feel the power
but you won't
No, you won't
Cause I can't make you love me
if you don't


----------



## jazz lady

*Jackie Greene...amazing talent for 25 years old...*

She’s a dream, she’s a dream 
Getting caught up in the scene 
Like a used car bought off of Mr Vaseline 
She’s a queen, she’s a queen 
Getting’ played like a machine 
And all the men pretend that they respect her when they leave 
Hollywood 

There’s a man, there’s a man 
At least I think that he’s a man 
He’s struttin’ down the street with a diamond on his hand 
Here’s the band, hear the band 
They’re the hottest in the land 
Just keeping up their contract for whatever’s in demand 
Hollywood 

Socialite, socialite 
Got a fancy appetite 
And a hundred dollar habit that she goes to every night 
But tonight, yes tonight 
Tonight she’ll do it right 
When they find her dead, she won’t be able to deny it 
Hollywood 

Sometimes I get so God Damned sick of these charades 
This town is so opaque, I swear the bums are wearing shades 
But I know that I’d be lying if I said it aint a thrill 
Don’t say I didn’t warn you when the Devil brings the bill 

Movie star, movie star in a tiny little car 
Doing 90 on the 10 coming home from the bar 
Big cigar, big cigar 
And a smoking little car 
He ran right off the road he didn’t make it very far 
Hollywood 

See the Freak, See The Freak 
He’s the flavor of the week 
The ratings all went up when they discovered he could speak 
So let him speak, yes hear him speak 
“his tone is so unique” 
but by the time commercial hits, you know his fame has reached its peak 
Hollywood 

Now it doesn’t really matter what I do or what I say 
There’s a millionaire buying every hour of the day 
If you want to see some change you got to change it from the street 
Change it with your hands, change it with your feet 

Advertise, advertise 
Slick and super size 
Buy the car, find true love, and a dozen other lies 
Surprise, oh surprise 
Its what everybody buys 
A fairytale fantasy, a demon in disguise 
Hollywood 

Molly would if she could 
But she’s stuck in Nebraska 
I had a truck and so I asked her where she longed to be 
“I dunno, you tell me….life looks better on TV” 
I said, “You might as well 
Be living in a plastic factory! 
Hollywood


----------



## jazz lady

*B.B. King...still getting it at 80...*

There was Adam, happy as a man could be 
Till Eve got him messin' with that old apple tree 

Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
They'll do it every time 

Lot took his wife down to the corner for a malted 
She wouldn't mind her business, boy, did she get salted 

Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
They'll do it every time 
Samson thought Delilah was on the square 
Till one night she clipped him all his hair 

Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
They'll do it every time 

From our history books we all learned 
Nero fiddled while Rome was burned 

Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
They'll do it every time 

Marie Antoinette met some hungry cats at the gate 
They was crying for bread, she said, "Let them eat cake" 

Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
They'll do it every time 

You can buy a woman clothes 
And give her money on the side 
No matter what you do 
She ain't never satisfied 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
Ain't that just like a woman? 
They'll do it every time


----------



## jazz lady

*The Allman Brothers...*

No I'm no angel, No I'm no stranger to the street
I`ve got my label, So I won't crumble at your feet
And I know baby, So I've got scars upon my cheek
And I'm half crazy, Come on and love me baby

So you find me hard to handle, well I'm easier to hold
So you like my spurs that jingle and I never leave you cold
So I might steal your diamonds I'll bring you back some gold
I'm no angel

No I'm no angel, No I'm no stranger to the dark
Let me rock your cradle, Let me start a fire with your spark
Oh come on baby, Come and let me show you my tatoo
Let me drive you crazy, Come on and love me baby

So you don't give a darn about me, I never treat you bad
I won't ever lift a hand to hurt you & I'll always leave you glad
So I might steal your diamonds I'll bring you back some gold
I'm no angel

No I'm no angel, No I'm no stranger to the dark
Let me rock your cradle, Let me start a fire with your spark
Oh come on baby, Come and let me show you my tatoo
Let me drive you crazy, Come on and love me baby


----------



## jazz lady

*Duet from Keb' Mo' and Bonnie Raitt...*

I am an old woman named after my mother
Old man is another child (that's) grown old
If dreams were thunder and lightning was desire
This old house would've burned down a long time ago

Make me an angel that flies from Montgomery
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing that I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go

I was a young girl I had me a cowboy
Wasn't much to look at, just a free ramblin' man
That was a long time, (and) no matter how I try
The years just flow by like a broken-down dam

Make me an angel that flies from Montgomery
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing (that) I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go

There's flies in the kitchen, I can hear all their buzzin'
I ain't done nothin' since I woke up today
How the hell can a person go to work in the morning
And come home in the evenin' and have nothin' to say

Make me an angel that flies from Montgomery
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing (that) I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go


----------



## jazz lady

*Another Keb'/Bonnie duet...*

Sittin' in front of your house,
Light rain in early dawn
Workin' on a Love Letter
Got my radio on.

Got my eye on your window pane
and I smoked a lot of cigarettes.
Mercy, Mercy but love is strange
and you haven't even kissed me yet.

We come to push,
push comes to shove,
shove comes to touch, 
touch will come to love.

Workin' on a Love Letter,
Listenin' to a love song,
I'm writing you a love letter, love letter,
got my radio on...radio, radio

Hope you get the message baby.
I know that you're gonna let me in.
It's weird in your neighborhood 
if this is a war then I'm gonna win

We come to push,
push comes to shove,
shove comes to touch, 
touch will come to love.

And love don't sit waitin'
Love don't behave
Love's writing in the car,
In pouring rain now.

Workin' on a Love Letter,
Listenin' to a love song,
I'm writing you a love letter, love letter,
got my radio on...radio, radio

 

We come to push,
push comes to shove,
shove comes to touch, 
touch will come to love.

Workin' on a Love Letter,
Listenin' to a love song,
I'm writing you a love letter, love letter,
got my radio on...radio, radio


----------



## jazz lady

*And the final duet from Keb' and Bonnie...*

Here we go
Everybody

If you need a little lovin', call me
If you want some kissin', call me
Well on lonely nights when you feel alone
All you got to do is pick up the telephone


634-5789 (that's my number)
634-5789


If you want a little huggin', call me call me
And if you need some kissin', call me
All you gotta do
Well i'll be right here at home
All you gotta do is pick up your telephone


634-5789 (that's my number)
634-5789


Ohh, i'll be right there
Just as soon as i can
If i be a little late
I hope that you understand


Ah yeah, everybody
Come on


If you need a little lovin', call me
If you want some kissin', call me
I'll be right here at home
All you gotta do is pick up your telephone


634-5789 

Everybody come on

634-5789


----------



## morganj614

She did such a nice, quiet performance on that song 




			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Turn down the lights
> Turn down the bed
> Turn down these voices
> inside my head
> 
> Lay down with me
> Tell me no lies
> Just hold me close,
> don't patronize
> 
> Don't patronize me
> 
> Cause I can't make you love me
> if you don't
> You can't make your heart feel
> something it won't
> Here in the dark
> in these final hours
> I will lay down my heart
> And I'll feel the power
> but you won't
> No, you won't
> Cause I can't make you love me
> if you don't
> 
> I'll close my eyes
> then I won't see
> the love you don't feel
> when you're holding me
> 
> Morning will come
> and I'll do what's right
> just give me till then
> to give up this fight
> 
> give up this fight
> 
> Cause I can't make you love me
> if you don't
> You can't make your heart feel
> something it won't
> Here in the dark
> in these final hours
> I will lay down my heart
> And I'll feel the power
> but you won't
> No, you won't
> Cause I can't make you love me
> if you don't


----------



## morganj614

Who you tryin' to get crazy with ese? Don't you know I'm loco?

To the one on the flam
Boy your temper just toss that ham
In the fryin' pan
Like spam
Feel done when I come in slam
Damn
I feel like the son of sam
Don't make me wreck #### hectic
Next to the chair got me goin' like General Electric
EEEN!
The lights are blinking
I'm thinking
It's all over when I go out drinking
Oh, makin' my mind slow,
That's why I don't #### wit da big four-o
Bro', I got ta maintain
'Cause a ***** like me is goin' insane

Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the membrane
Plenty insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Do my #### undercover
Now it's time for the blubba
Blabba
To watch that belly get fatter
Fat boy on a diet
Don't try it
I'll jack your ass like a looter in a riot
My ####'s fat like a sumo slammin' that ass
Leavin' your face in the grass
You know
I don't take a dulo
Lightly
Punks just jealous 'cause they can't outwrite me
So kick that style: wicked, wild
Happy face ***** never seen me smile
Rip that mainframe
I'll explain
A ***** like me is goin' insane

Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the membrane
Going insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the brain
In the brain
It's because I'm loco

Insane in the brain
In the brain
It's because I'm loco

Insane in the brain
In the brain
Insane
It's because I'm loco

Insane in the brain

Like Louie Armstrong
Played the trumpet
I'll hit dat bong and break ya off something soon
I got to get my props
Cops
Come and try to snatch my crops
These pigs wanna blow my house down
Head underground
To the next town
They get mad
When they come to raid my pad
And I'm out in the nine deuce Cad'
Yes I'm the pirate pilot
Of this ship if I get
Wit' the ultraviolet dream
Hide from the red light beam
Now do you believe in the unseen
Look, but don't make your eyes strain
A ***** like me is goin' insane

Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the membrane
Plenty insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!

Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco

Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco

"...I think I'm going crazy..."


----------



## kwillia

Wow! I feel like I was at the concert now...


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow! I feel like I was at the concert now...



yep, he started straight out with your song. He also did my _Shave Yo Legs_. He sure is a long, lean, tall man


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> She did such a nice, quiet performance on that song



It was quite beautiful and brought tears to my eyes, too.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow! I feel like I was at the concert now...



It was a very magical night.    I wish you could have shared it with us.


----------



## morganj614

*Seven sins of wantonness and
everything that's good is gone
Sell it all for glory from the peers
Silicone priestess scratch the back and
twists the knife to bone
Kick against the pricks and scrape the shins
I'm the enemy in the enemies now
Chorus:
Swallowed the pill
Drank to the fill
All these things I carry now
In this bittersweet, in this bittersweet now
Try to hold the world there sinking,
swimming in a paper cup
Try to own the one beneath the skin
Held up to the flame 'till singeing
skin begins to draw and tuck
Never told there's a chance to win
What couldn't be, wouldn't be now
(chorus)
Hold your hands up to the sky and try
so hard to rise above
But everything is beating down
(chorus *


----------



## morganj614

*memories are just where you laid them
Drag the waters 'till the depths give up their dead
What did you expect to find?
Was there something you left behind?
Don't you remember anything i said when i said

Don't fall away, and leave me to myself
Don't fall away and leave love bleeding
In my hands, in my hands again
Leave love bleeding
In my hands, in my hands
Love lies bleeding

Oh hold me now i feel contagious
Am i the only place that you've left to go
She cries her life is like
Some movie black and white
Dead actors faking lines
Over and over and over again she cries

Don't fall away, and leave me to myself
Dont fall away, and leave love bleeding
In my hands, in my hands again
Leave love bleeding
In my hands, in my hands
Love lies bleeding

And i wanted
You turned away
You don't remember, but i do
You never even tried

Don't fall away and leave me to myself
Don't fall away and leave love bleeding
In my hands, in my hands again
Leave love bleeding
In my hands, in my hands
Love lies bleeding*


----------



## slotted

Six o' clock

In the morning, I feel pretty good

So I dropped into the luxury of the Lords

Fighting dragons and crossing swords

With the people against the hordes

Who came to conquer.



Seven o'clock

In the morning, here it comes

I taste the warning and I am so amazed

I'm here today, seeing things so clear this way

In the car and on my way

To Stonehenge.



I'm flying in Winchester cathedral

Sunlight pouring through the break of day.

Stumbled through the door and into the chamber;

There's a lady setting flowers on a table covered lace

And a cleaner in the distance finds a cobweb on a face

And a feeling deep inside of me tells me

This can't be the place



I'm flying in Winchester cathedral.

All religion has to have its day

Expressions on the face of the Saviour

Made me say

I can't stay.



Open up the gates of the church and let me out of here!

Too many people have lied in the name of Christ

For anyone to heed the call.

So many people have died in the name of Christ

That I can't believe it all.



And now I'm standing on the grave of a soldier that died in 1799

And the day he died it was a birthday

And I noticed it was mine.

And my head didn't know just who I was

And I went spinning back in time.

And I am high upon the altar

High upon the altar, high.



I'm flying in Winchester cathedral,

It's hard enough to drink the wine.

The air inside just hangs in delusion,

But given time,

I'll be fine.


----------



## slotted

*inspired by otter/kwillia*

At birth Mom and Papa called the little boy Ned 
Raised him on the banks of the riverbed 
A houseboat tied to a big tall tree 
A home for my Papa and my Mama and me 

The clock strikes three Papa jumps to his feet 
Already Mama's cooking Papa something to eat 
At half past Papa he's a-ready to go 
He jumps in his pirouge heading down the bayou 

CHORUS:
He's got fishing lines strung across the Louisiana River 
Gotta catch a big fish for us to eat 
He sets his traps catching anything he can 
Gotta make a living he's a Louisiana Man 
Gotta make a living he's a Louisiana Man 

Muskrat hides hangin' by the dozen 
Even got a little baby muskrat cousin 
All the hides drying in the hot, hot sun 
Tomorrow Papa's gonna turn them into mon' 

Call Mama Rita and my daddy is Jack 
Little baby brother on the floor is Matt 
Red and Lynn are the family twins 
Big brother Ed's on the bayou fishing 

On the river floats Papa's great big boat 
That's how my Papa goes into town 
Takes every bit of the night and day 
To even reach the place where the people stay 

I can hardly wait 'till tomorrow comes around 
That's the day my Papa takes his furs to town 
Papa promised me that I could go 
He'd even let me see a cowboy show 

I'd seen the cowboys and Indians for the first time then 
Told my Papa gotta go again 
Papa said "Son we got lines to run 
We'll come back again 'cos there's work to be done"


----------



## morganj614

*
i found out
on a late night drive
in my winter coat
with my blood-shot eyes
my faith ain't been
no friend to me
and the way i sin
is hanging off of me

and i'm sorry
you can't take me anywhere
pretty soon we're almost there
baby, one more night
it's been a long, long drive
and i'm way, way tired
i don't need no 
back-up plan

(chorus)
i don't want nobody
nobody don't want me
i'm so sad so lonely
but i'm always landing on my feet

one more time
with a sad, sad smile
and your white bread friends
in the circus life
all the one-way rides
the sweet beginners
passing on the left-hand side
with a sideways smile

and i'm always
one step from stalling
bad trips can make great stories
dance all night
with your ass on fire
and your hands up high
and feel me one more time

[chorus]

i learn to love myself
and i don't need no one else
and when a love moves on
cuz it gets cold
then another moves in
and it can fill the hole

i'm one more
hopeful lying on the bedroom floor
no sense trying
when the whole thing drops
you lose your nerve
i hope you get what you deserve

[chorus]*


----------



## morganj614

*Once there was a way to get back homeward,
Once there was a way to get back home.
Sleep pretty darling, do not cry,
And I will sing a lullaby.

Golden slumbers fill you eyes.
Smiles awake you when you rise.
Sleep pretty darling, do not cry,
And I will sing a lullaby.

Once there was a way to get back homeward,
Once there was a way to get back home.
Sleep pretty darling, do not cry,
And I will sing a lullaby.*

*Boy, you're gonna carry that weight, carry that weight a long time.
Boy, you're gonna carry that weight, carry that weight a long time.

I never give you my pillow,
I only send you my invitations.
And in the middle of the celebrations, I break down.

Boy, you're gonna carry that weight, carry that weight a long time.
Boy, you're gonna carry that weight, carry that weight a long time.*


----------



## morganj614

*Hank Jr.*

*toe tappin' time  *     

*Goodbye Joe, me gotta go, me oh my oh

Me gotta go pole the pirogue down the bayou

My Yvonne, the sweetest one, me oh my oh

Son of a gun, we'll have good fun on the bayou

CHORUS:
Jambalaya, a-crawfish pie and-a file gumbo

'Cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amio

Pick guitar, fill fruit jar and be gay-oh

Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou.

Instrumental Verse (Country Fiddle solo)


Thibodeaux, Fontainbleau, the place is buzzin'

Kinfolk come to see Yvonne by the dozen

Dress in style, go hog wild, me oh my oh

Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou.

REPEAT CHORUS

Instrumental Verse (Country Fiddle solo)

FINAL CHORUS:

Jambalaya, a-crawfish pie and-a fillet gumbo

'Cause tonight I'm gonna see my ma cher amio

Pick guitar, fill fruit jar and be gay-oh

Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou.

Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou.

Son of a gun, we'll have big fun on the bayou.  *


----------



## jazz lady

*Audioslave...*

Someone falls to pieces
Sleeping all alone
Someone kills the pain
Spinning in the silence
She finally drifts away
Someone gets excited
In a chapel yard
And catches a bouquet
Another lays a dozen
White roses on a grave

Yeahhh... 

And to be yourself is all that you can do
Heyyyy...
To be yourself is all that you can do

Someone finds salvation in everyone
Another only pain
Someone tries to hide himself
Down inside himself he prays
Someone swears his true love
Until the end of time
Another runs away
Separate or united
Healthy or insane

And to be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Yeahhh...
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Heyyyy...
Be yourself is all that you can do

Even when you've paid enough
Been pulled apart or been held up
Every single memory of the good or bad
Faces of love
Don't lose any sleep tonight
I'm sure everything will end up alright
You may win or lose

But to be yourself is all that you can do
Yeahhh...
To be yourself is all that you can do

Ohhhh...
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Heeey...
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
To be yourself is all that you can--
Be yourself is all that you can--
Be yourself is all that you can do


----------



## StarCat

*Disturbed-Down with the sickness*



Can you feel that?
Oh, ####.
OOH WAH AH AH AH!!
OOH WAH AH AH AH!!
OHH OHH!! 
OHH OHH!! 
OHH OHH!!

Drowning deep in my sea of loathing
Broken your servant I kneel
Will you give in to me?
It seems what's left of my human side
Is slowly changing... in me
Will you give in to me?

Looking at my own reflection,
When suddenly it changes,
Violently it changes!
OH! No, there is no turning back now
You've woken up the demon... in me!!

Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me!
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness!
You ####er get up
Come on get down with the sickness!
Madness is the gift that has been given to me...

I can see inside you, the sickness is rising
Don't try to deny what you feel
Will you give in to me?
It seems that all that was good has died
And is decaying in me
Will you give in to me?

It seems you're having some trouble
In dealing with these changes!
Living with these changes!
OH! Now the world is a scary place
Now that you've woken up the demon... in me!

Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness!
You ####er get up
Come on get down with the sickness!
Madness is the gift that has been given to me...

*breathing*
And when I dream
And when I dream
And when I dream
And when I dream!!!!
No mommy, don't do it again
Don't do it again
I'll be a good boy
I'll be a good boy, I promise
No mommy don't hit me Oh-oohh
Why did you have to hit me like that mommy?
Don't do it! You're hurting me Oh-oohh!
Why did you have to be such a #####?
Why don't you,
Why don't you #### off and die?
Why can't you just #### off and die?
Why can't you just leave here and die?
Never stick your hand in my face again #####
#### YOU!!!
I don't need this ####
You stupid sadistic abusive ####ing whore
Would you like to see how it feels mommy?
Here it comes, get ready to die!

OHH WAH AH AH AH!!

Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness!
You ####er get up
Come on get down with the sickness!
Madness has now come over me!


----------



## jackoholic

StarCat said:
			
		

> Can you feel that?
> Oh, ####.
> OOH WAH AH AH AH!!
> OOH WAH AH AH AH!!
> OHH OHH!!
> OHH OHH!!
> OHH OHH!!
> 
> Drowning deep in my sea of loathing
> Broken your servant I kneel
> Will you give in to me?
> It seems what's left of my human side
> Is slowly changing... in me
> Will you give in to me?
> 
> Looking at my own reflection,
> When suddenly it changes,
> Violently it changes!
> OH! No, there is no turning back now
> You've woken up the demon... in me!!
> 
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Open up your hate, and let it flow into me!
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> You mother get up
> Come on get down with the sickness!
> You ####er get up
> Come on get down with the sickness!
> Madness is the gift that has been given to me...
> 
> I can see inside you, the sickness is rising
> Don't try to deny what you feel
> Will you give in to me?
> It seems that all that was good has died
> And is decaying in me
> Will you give in to me?
> 
> It seems you're having some trouble
> In dealing with these changes!
> Living with these changes!
> OH! Now the world is a scary place
> Now that you've woken up the demon... in me!
> 
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> You mother get up
> Come on get down with the sickness!
> You ####er get up
> Come on get down with the sickness!
> Madness is the gift that has been given to me...
> 
> *breathing*
> And when I dream
> And when I dream
> And when I dream
> And when I dream!!!!
> No mommy, don't do it again
> Don't do it again
> I'll be a good boy
> I'll be a good boy, I promise
> No mommy don't hit me Oh-oohh
> Why did you have to hit me like that mommy?
> Don't do it! You're hurting me Oh-oohh!
> Why did you have to be such a #####?
> Why don't you,
> Why don't you #### off and die?
> Why can't you just #### off and die?
> Why can't you just leave here and die?
> Never stick your hand in my face again #####
> #### YOU!!!
> I don't need this ####
> You stupid sadistic abusive ####ing whore
> Would you like to see how it feels mommy?
> Here it comes, get ready to die!
> 
> OHH WAH AH AH AH!!
> 
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness!
> You mother get up
> Come on get down with the sickness!
> You ####er get up
> Come on get down with the sickness!
> Madness has now come over me!


 
Disturbed is awesome. they are causing some problems with their new video


----------



## StarCat

jackoholic said:
			
		

> Disturbed is awesome. they are causing some problems with their new video javascript:mp.playlist('video-browse',%20'playlist:music.newvideos.',%20'',%20'',%20'1674425');


 I LOVE Disturbed. I love pretty much any kind of angry rock  I rarely see any music videos, is that supposed to be a link?

Another dream that will never come true 

Just to compliment your sorrow 

Another life that I've taken from you 

A gift to add on to your pain and suffering 

Another truth you can never believe 

Has crippled you completely 

All the cries you're beginning to hear 

Trapped in your mind, and the sound is deafening 



Let me enlighten you 

This is the way I pray 



[Chorus]

Livin just isn't hard enough 

Burn me alive, inside 

Livin my life's not hard enough 

Take everything away 



Another nightmare about to come true 

Will manifest tomorrow 

Another love that I've taken from you 

Lost in time, on the edge of suffering 

Another taste of the evil I breed 

Will level you completely 

Bring to life everything that you fear 

Live in the dark, and the world is threatening 



Let me enlighten you 

This is the way i pray 



[chorus]



Return to me 

Leave me no one 

Turn to me 

Return to me 

Cast aside 



You make me turn away


----------



## jackoholic

http://streamos.wbr.com/qtime/wbr/disturbed/063006/disturbed_land-of-confusion_450.mov


----------



## Agee

*I know this has been posted before...*

and probaly by me, but it rocks!

Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Black betty had a child (bam-ba-lam)
The damn thing gone wild (bam-ba-lam)
She said, Im worryin outta mind (bam-ba-lam)
The damn thing gone blind (bam-ba-lam)
I said oh, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)

Oh, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
She really gets me high (bam-ba-lam)
You know thats no lie (bam-ba-lam)
Shes so rock steady (bam-ba-lam)
And shes always ready (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)

Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Shes from birmingham (bam-ba-lam)
Way down in alabam (bam-ba-lam)
Well, shes shakin that thing (bam-ba-lam)
Boy, she makes me sing (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-ba-lam)
Whoa, black betty bam-ba-lam


----------



## jazz lady

Listened to this as I watched the the awesome thunderstorm roll up the river tonight...a very pretty duet from Jo Dee Messina and Tim McGraw.


Another day has almost come and gone
Can't imagine what else could go wrong
Sometimes I'd like to hide away somewhere and lock the door
A single battle lost but not the war. 

Cause, Tomorrow's another day
And I'm thirsty anyway
So bring on the rain

It's almost like the hard times circle 'round
A couple drops and they all start coming down
Yeah, I might feel defeated,
I might hang my head
I might be barely breathing - but I'm not dead, no

Cause Tomorrow's another day
And I'm thirsty anyway
So bring on the rain

I'm not gonna let it get me down
I'm not gonna cry
And I'm not gonna lose any sleep tonight

Cause Tomorrow's another day
And I am not afraid
So bring on the rain

Cause Tomorrow's another day
And I'm thirsty anyway
So bring on the rain

Ooh

(Bring on Bring on the Rain)

No I'm not gonna let it get me down
I'm not gonna cry
So bring on the rain

Ooh

(Bring on Bring on the Rain)

Bring on the rain
Bring on the rain

Ooh


----------



## morganj614

*Today she dresses
For the change shes facing now
And the storm thats raging
A safe haven she has found
She doesnt care
What the prohpets say anymore
For the love she had
She has no more
So she gathers rain
She gathers rain
To rinse away all her guilt and pain
She gathers rain
She gathers rain
To wash and cleanse and make her whole again

Her imagination
Has started stretching wide
And her new conviction
No longer will she hide
Shes not branded
When prophets speak words of fire
The same love she gives
She requires
So she gathers rain
She gathers rain
To rinse away all her guilt and pain
She gathers rain
She gathers rain
To wash and cleanse and make her whole again*]


----------



## morganj614

*Overseas through the air
Touched your heart down with care
All the thoughts left behind
Soon will catch you in time
Well, if I could, you know I would
Let salvation reign on you
So, wont you push away
All this pain that youve been through

Sister dont cry
Sister dont cry no more
Sister dont cry anymore

While the scenes shuffle round
Let your world anchor down
Pull your heart from your sleeve
First react then believe
You wont always get thunder
To warn you of storms ahead
So bury all this pain
And get on with your life again

Conquer some serenity
Lay yourself in fields of poetry
Close your eyes to all you see
Lay your weary head here with me*


----------



## cattitude

Here you come knockin’ on my door baby 
Tell me what you got on your mind 
I guess those college boys all went home for the summertime 
And you’re lookin’ right, lookin’ good, lookin’ like a woman should 
So why is it so hard to find 
A place to lay your pretty little head down once in a while 
You run on a little tough luck baby 
Don’t you sweat it 
Everything is waiting inside for you 
You know I got it 
Come and get it 

Who’s your daddy, who’s your baby? 
Who’s your buddy, who’s your friend? 

And who’s the one guy that you come runnin’ to 
When your lovelife starts tumblin’? 
I got the money if you got the honey 
Let’s cut a deal let’s make a plan 

Who’s your daddy, who’s your baby? 
Who’s your buddy, who’s your man? 

You might’ve run on a little tough luck baby 
Don’t you sweat it 
Everything is waiting inside for you 
You know I got it 
So come and get it 

Who’s your daddy, who’s your baby? 
Who’s your buddy, who’s your man?


----------



## jazz lady

*Heard this for the first time today and LOVE it...*

I am unwritten, can't read my mind, I'm undefined
I'm just beginning, the pen's in my hand, ending unplanned

Staring at the blank page before you
Open up the dirty window
Let the sun illuminate the words that you could not find

Reaching for something in the distance
So close you can almost taste it
Release your inhibitions
Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with eyes wide open
Today is where your book begins
The rest is still unwritten

Oh, oh, oh

I break tradition, sometimes my tries, are outside the lines
We've been conditioned to not make mistakes, but I can't live that way

Staring at the blank page before you
Open up the dirty window
Let the sun illuminate the words that you could not find

Reaching for something in the distance
So close you can almost taste it
Release your inhibitions
Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with eyes wide open
Today is where your book begins

Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins
The rest is still unwritten

Staring at the blank page before you
Open up the dirty window
Let the sun illuminate the words that you could not find

Reaching for something in the distance
So close you can almost taste it
Release your inhibitions
Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins

Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins
The rest is still unwritten
The rest is still unwritten
The rest is still unwritten

Oh, yeah, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*Another oldie but goodie...*

Ow
Oh yeah, get up
Ow! (Yeah)
Ow! Ow!
Well, they say it's kinda frightnin'
How this younger generation swings
You know it's more than just some new sensation
Well, the kid is into losin' sleep
And he don't come home for half the week
You know it's more than just an aggravation

And the cradle will rock
Yes the cradle, cradle will rock
And I say rock on. Uh! Rock on

And when some local kid gets down
They try an' drum him outta town
They say, "Ya coulda least faked it, boy"
Fake it, boy (Ooh, stranger, boy)
At an early age he hits the street
Winds up tired with who he meets
An' he's unemployed (Unemployed?) Ow!

And the cradle will rock. Ow!
And the cradle, the cradle will rock
An' I say rock on. Oh, say, rock on

(Guitar Solo)

Have you seen Junior's grades?
Ooh

Ow!

And when some local kid gets down
They try an' drum him outta town
They say, "Ya could've least faked it, boy. Faked it, boy"
And so an early age he hits the street
'N winds up tired with who he meets
An' he's unemployed. His folks are overjoyed

And the cradle will rock
Yes the cradle, cradle will rock
I say rock on. Hey! Rock on

Rock on. Rock on. Rock on
This ain't never been new, babe, child. Ow!
Rock on, wow! I said...
Rock on. Rock on. Oh, oh, oh
Rock on. Oh, ow, ah, ah, ah
Rock on. Rock on. Rock on


----------



## cattitude

We got winners, we got losers
Chain smokers and boozers
And we got yuppies, we got bikers
We got thristy hitchhikers
And the girls next door dress up like movie stars

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar

We got cowboys, we got truckers
Broken-hearted fools and suckers
And we got hustlers, we got fighters
Early birds and all-nighters
And the veterans talk about their battle scars

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar

[Chorus:]
I love this bar
It's my kind of place
Just walkin' through the front door
Puts a big smile on my face
It ain't too far, come as you are
Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar

I've seen short skirts, we got high-techs
Blue-collar boys and rednecks
And we got lovers, lots of lookers
And I've even seen dancing girls and hookers
And we like to drink our beer from a mason jar

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar
Yes I do

I like my truck (I like my truck)
I like my girlfriend (I like my girlfriend)
I like to take her out to dinner
I like a movie now and then

But I love this bar
It's my kind of place
Just trollin' around the dance floor
Puts a big smile on my face
No cover charge, come as you are
Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar
Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar

We got divorcees and a big bouncer man
An old jukebox and a real bad band
We got waitresses and we got barflies
A dumb-ass and a wise-guy
If you get too drunk just sleep out in your car

Reason number 672 why

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar
Play it on out boys
Beer-thirty's over
Got to take it on home

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this bar
I just love it


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> :swoon:


----------



## cattitude

Suntaned toes ticklin the sand
cold drink chillin in my right hand
watchin you sleep in the evenin light
restin up for a long, long night
cuz when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down
we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter when the sun goes down
Yeah

all day long just takin it easy
layin in a hammock where it's nice and breezy
and sleepin off the night before
cuz when the sun goes down we'll be back for more

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter when the sun goes down

this old guitar and my dark sunglasses
this sweet concoction is smooth as molasses
nothing to do but breathe all day
until the big moon rises and it's time to play

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter
when the sun goes down
when the sun goes down

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down
we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter
when the sun goes down
Yeah

When the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter
when the sun goes down

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
she thinks Cracker's sexy
when the sun goes down
we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
Uncle Kenny's hotter
when the sun goes down
when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down
hey Uncle Kenny
when the sun sinks down
over the water 
everything gets hotter 
when the sun goes down


----------



## kwillia

I'd like to dedicate this song to ...

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy.   
Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
Sunshine on the water looks so lovely.
Sunshine almost always make me high

If I had a day that I could give you
I'd give to you a day just like today.
If I had a song that I could sing for you.
I'd sing a song to make you feel this way. 

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy.
Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
Sunshine on the water looks so lovely.
Sunshine almost always make me high

If I had a tale that I could tell you
I'd tell a tale sure to make you smile.
If I had a wish that I could wish for you.
I'd make a wish for sunshine all the while. 

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy.
Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
Sunshine on the water looks so lovely.
Sunshine almost always make me high

Sunshine almost all the time makes me high.
Sunshine almost always.


----------



## mainman




----------



## morganj614

*repost but I like it*

*I'll sing it one last time for you
Then we really have to go
You've been the only thing that's right
In a life time

And I can barely look at you
But every single time I do
I know we'll make it anywhere
Away from here

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

To think I might not see those eyes
Makes it so hard not to cry
And as we say our long goodbye
I nearly do

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

Slower slower
We don't have time for that
All I want is to find an easier way
To get out of our little heads

Have heart my dear
We're bound to be afraid
Even if it's just for a few days
Making up for all this mess

(Instrumental)

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear, my voice
I'll be right beside you, dear*


----------



## morganj614

Debbie Boone  



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> More Light for Morgie...
> 
> So many nights I sit by my window
> Waiting for someone to sing me his song
> So many dreams I kept deep inside me
> Alone in the dark but now
> You've come along
> 
> You light up my life
> You give me hope
> To carry on
> You light up my days
> And fill my nights with song
> 
> 
> It can't be wrong
> When it feels so right
> cause you
> You light up my life


----------



## morganj614

*Some Gnarls to lose the earworm*

*I remember when, I remember, I remember when I lost my mind
There was something so pleasant about that place.
Even your emotions had an echo
In so much space

And when you're out there 
Without care,
Yeah, I was out of touch
But it wasn't because I didn't know enough
I just knew too much

Does that make me crazy
Does that make me crazy
Does that make me crazy
Possibly

And I hope that you are having the time of your life
But think twice, that's my only advice
Come on now, who do you, who do you, who do you, who do you think you are,
Ha ha ha bless your soul
You really think you're in control

Well, I think you're crazy 
I think you're crazy 
I think you're crazy
Just like me

My heroes had the heart to lose their lives out on a limb
And all I remember is thinking, I want to be like them
Ever since I was little, ever since I was little it looked like fun
And it's no coincidence I've come
And I can die when I'm done

Maybe I'm crazy
Maybe you're crazy
Maybe we're crazy
Probably*


----------



## morganj614

*People:
Trouble, oh we got trouble, 
Right here in River City! 
With a capital "T" 
That rhymes with "P"
And that stands for Pool,
That stands for pool.
We've surely got trouble!
Right here in River City, 
Right here!
Gotta figger out a way
To keep the young ones moral after school!
Trouble, trouble, trouble, trouble, trouble...

Harold:
Mothers of River City!
Heed the warning before it's too late!
Watch for the tell-tale sign of corruption!
The moment your son leaves the house,
Does he rebuckle his knickerbockers below the knee? 
Is there a nicotine stain on his index finger?
A dime novel hidden in the corn crib?
Is he starting to memorize jokes from Capt.
Billy's Whiz Bang?
Are certain words creeping into his conversation?
Words like 'swell?"
And 'so's your old man?" 
Well, if so my friends,
Ya got trouble,
Right here in River city!
With a capital "T"
And that rhymes with "P"
And that stands for Pool.
We've surely got trouble!
Right here in River City!
Remember the Maine, Plymouth Rock and the Golden Rule!
Oh, we've got trouble. 
We're in terrible, terrible trouble. 
That game with the fifteen numbered balls is a devil's tool! 
Oh yes we got trouble, trouble, trouble!
With a "T"! Gotta rhyme it with "P"! 
And that stands for Pool!!!*


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *People:
> Trouble, oh we got trouble,
> Right here in River City!
> With a capital "T"
> That rhymes with "P"
> And that stands for Pool,
> That stands for pool.
> We've surely got trouble!
> Right here in River City,
> Right here!
> Gotta figger out a way
> To keep the young ones moral after school!
> Trouble, trouble, trouble, trouble, trouble...
> 
> Harold:
> Mothers of River City!
> Heed the warning before it's too late!
> Watch for the tell-tale sign of corruption!
> The moment your son leaves the house,
> Does he rebuckle his knickerbockers below the knee?
> Is there a nicotine stain on his index finger?
> A dime novel hidden in the corn crib?
> Is he starting to memorize jokes from Capt.
> Billy's Whiz Bang?
> Are certain words creeping into his conversation?
> Words like 'swell?"
> And 'so's your old man?"
> Well, if so my friends,
> Ya got trouble,
> Right here in River city!
> With a capital "T"
> And that rhymes with "P"
> And that stands for Pool.
> We've surely got trouble!
> Right here in River City!
> Remember the Maine, Plymouth Rock and the Golden Rule!
> Oh, we've got trouble.
> We're in terrible, terrible trouble.
> That game with the fifteen numbered balls is a devil's tool!
> Oh yes we got trouble, trouble, trouble!
> With a "T"! Gotta rhyme it with "P"!
> And that stands for Pool!!!*



OMG Morgie! I have always said the first few lines of this song because my mom used to sing 'em to me... but don't ever recall knowing the entire song... love it!


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG Morgie! I have always said the first few lines of this song because my mom used to sing 'em to me... but don't ever recall knowing the entire song... love it!



There's more, that's just my favorite part


----------



## Tonio

Once in every show
There comes a song like this
It starts off soft and low
And ends up with a kiss
Oh where is the song
That goes like this?
Where is it? Where? Where?

A sentimental song
That casts a magic spell
They all will hum along
We'll overact like hell
For this is the song that goes like this
Yes it is! Yes it is!

Now we can go straight
Right down the middle eight
A bridge that is too far for me

I'll sing it in your face
While we both embrace
And then
We change
The key

Now we're into E!
*hem* That's awfully high for me
But as everyone can see
We should have stayed in D
For this is our song that goes like this!

I'm feeling very proud
You're singing far too loud
That's the way that this song goes
You're standing on my toes
Singing our song that goes like this!

I can't believe there's more
It's far too long, I'm sure
That's the trouble with this song
It goes on and on and on
For this is our song that is too long!

We'll be singing this 'til dawn
You'll wish that you weren't born
Let's stop this damn refrain
Before we go insane
For this is our song that ends like this!


----------



## Tonio

What ever happened to my part?
It was exciting at the start.
Now we're halfway through Act 2
And I've had nothing yet to do.

I've been offstage for far too long
It's ages since I had a song.
This is one unhappy diva
The producer's have deceived her.
There is nothing I can sing from my heart.
Whatever happened to my part?

I am sick of my career
Always starting second gear
Up to here, with frustration and with fears.
I've no Grammy, no rewards,
I've no Tony Awards,
I'm constantly replaced with Britney Spears

Whatever happened to my show?
I was a hit, now I don't know.
I'm with a bunch of British knights,
Prancing 'round in woolly tights.

I might as well go to the pub
They've been out searching for a shrub
Out shopping for a bush
Well, they can kiss my tush
It seems to me they've really lost the plot

Whatever happened to my
I'll call my agent, dammit
Whatever happened to my
Not yours, not yours,
But my,
Part!


----------



## Tonio

The lights in the harbor 
Don't shine for me 
I'm like a lost ship adrift on the sea 

Sea of heartbreak 
Lost love and loneliness 
Memories of your caress 
So divine how I wish you were mine 
Again my dear 
I am on this sea of tears 
Sea of heartbreak

How did I lose you 
Oh where did I fail 
Why did you leave me 
Always to sail

Sea of heartbreak 
Lost love and loneliness 
Memories of your caress 
So divine how I wish you were mine 
Again my dear 
I am on this sea of tears 
Sea of heartbreak

Oh what I'd give to sail back to shore 
Back to your arms once more

Come to my rescue 
Come here to me 
Take me and keep me 
Away from the sea

Sea of heartbreak 
Lost love and loneliness 
Memories of your caress 
So divine how I wish you were mine 
Again my dear 
I am on this sea of tears 
Sea of heartbreak


----------



## jazz lady

Tonio said:
			
		

> Once in every show
> There comes a song like this
> It starts off soft and low
> And ends up with a kiss
> Oh where is the song
> That goes like this?
> Where is it? Where? Where?





> What ever happened to my part?
> It was exciting at the start.
> Now we're halfway through Act 2
> And I've had nothing yet to do.
> 
> I've been offstage for far too long
> It's ages since I had a song.
> This is one unhappy diva
> The producer's have deceived her.
> There is nothing I can sing from my heart.
> Whatever happened to my part?



  Tonio, did you go see "Spamalot" too?  RoseRed and I saw it recently and absolutely LOVED it.


----------



## jackoholic

I am cleaning house on my computer and got in the mood to hear, and don't make fun, Duran Duran.


----------



## Tonio

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Tonio, did you go see "Spamalot" too?  RoseRed and I saw it recently and absolutely LOVED it.



It was hilarious. I liked that the show didn't just copy the movie, but added gags about Broadway conventions, the same way that the original Python series would send up TV conventions. I didn't see many hardcore Python fans at the show, maybe because I saw it on the last day of its D.C. run.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tonio said:
			
		

> It was hilarious. I liked that the show didn't just copy the movie, but added gags about Broadway conventions, the same way that the original Python series would send up TV conventions. I didn't see many hardcore Python fans at the show, maybe because I saw it on the last day of its D.C. run.


I should have gone and seen it.  I'll have to catch it another time.


----------



## Tonio

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I should have gone and seen it.  I'll have to catch it another time.



I understand that it's coming to Baltimore next spring.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tonio said:
			
		

> I understand that it's coming to Baltimore next spring.


I'll have to remember that, hopefully I'm not out to sea when it comes.


----------



## jazz lady

Tonio said:
			
		

> It was hilarious. I liked that the show didn't just copy the movie, but added gags about Broadway conventions, the same way that the original Python series would send up TV conventions. I didn't see many hardcore Python fans at the show, maybe because I saw it on the last day of its D.C. run.



I liked that about the show, too.  It was Monty Python humor at its finest without totally rehashing the shows and movies.    I didn't see many hardcore fans, either, but it's a more "uppity" venue that probably wouldn't appreciate all the weirdness.  



> I understand that it's coming to Baltimore next spring.


Yes, it is but it's coming back to DC too.  December 11, 2007 thru January 6, 2008.  I'd go again in a heartbeat.


----------



## jazz lady

*Back to the music...*

This is my life
It's not what it was before
All these feelings I've shared
And these are my dreams
That I'd never lived before
Somebody shake me
Cause I, I must be sleeping

Now that we're here
It's so far away
All the struggle we thought was in vain
All in the mistakes
One life contained
They all finally start to go away
Now that we're here its so far away
And I feel like I can face the day 
I can forgive and I'm not ashamed to be the person that I am
today

These are my words
That I've never said before
I think I'm doing okay
And this is the smile 
That I've never shown before
Somebody shake me cause I, I must be sleeping

Now that we're here
It's so far away
All the struggle we thought was in vain
All in the mistakes
One life contained
They all finally start to go away
Now that we're here its so far away
And I feel like I can face the day 
I can forgive and I'm not ashamed to be the person that I am
today

I'm so afraid of waking
Please don't shake me
Afraid of waking
Please don't shake me  

Now that we're here
It's so far away
All the struggle we thought was in vain
All in the mistakes
One life contained
They all finally start to go away
Now that we're here its so far away
And I feel like I can face the day 
I can forgive and I'm not ashamed to be the person that I am
today


----------



## slotted

Just heard JPC's song.


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> Just heard JPC's song.


what was that?


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> what was that?


You'll have to ask mainman. It's an Ice Cube thing...


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask mainman. It's an Ice Cube thing...



Ahhh... a PGCo thang...


----------



## Kyle

Hello Bobby my old friend.

  It's good to see you once again.

  How's your mother, how's your aunt?

  How's your father's skin diving suit?



  I've got something you should see

  Back at my place; come with me.

  I've got some brand new furnishings,

  Plus 99 dead baboons



  99 dead baboons 

  Sitting in my living room.

  Not too functional it seems,

  But quite a conversation piece.

  This one's Jake, that one's Dinah,

  There's big Ned in my recliner.

  No it's not a lazy boy.

  Can't you see it's a dead baboon?



  Dead baboons, dead baboons.

  Dead baboons, dead baboons.



  How they got here I'm not sure;

  Woke up one day, there they were.

  Luckily I've got a lease

  Allowing pets if they're deceased.

  I'm just thankful they're not apes,

  'Cuz apes would clash with the drapes.

  No more napkins at my parties -

  Wipe your hands on a dead baboon.



  Dead baboons, dead baboons.

  Dead baboons, dead baboons.



  Dead baboons are lots of fun;

  Playin' water balloons I've always won.

  You can keep your dead giraffes and swine,

  I'll take dead baboons every time.

  There's just one problem I have found:

  It's finding Purina Dead Baboon Chow.

  But what a happy snorkelling device...

  With 99 dead baboons.



  Dead baboons, dead baboons.

  Dead baboons, dead baboons.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:
			
		

> Hello Bobby my old friend.
> 
> It's good to see you once again.
> 
> How's your mother, how's your aunt?
> 
> How's your father's skin diving suit?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got something you should see
> 
> Back at my place; come with me.
> 
> I've got some brand new furnishings,
> 
> Plus 99 dead baboons
> 
> 
> 
> 99 dead baboons
> 
> Sitting in my living room.
> 
> Not too functional it seems,
> 
> But quite a conversation piece.
> 
> This one's Jake, that one's Dinah,
> 
> There's big Ned in my recliner.
> 
> No it's not a lazy boy.
> 
> Can't you see it's a dead baboon?
> 
> 
> 
> Dead baboons, dead baboons.
> 
> Dead baboons, dead baboons.
> 
> 
> 
> How they got here I'm not sure;
> 
> Woke up one day, there they were.
> 
> Luckily I've got a lease
> 
> Allowing pets if they're deceased.
> 
> I'm just thankful they're not apes,
> 
> 'Cuz apes would clash with the drapes.
> 
> No more napkins at my parties -
> 
> Wipe your hands on a dead baboon.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead baboons, dead baboons.
> 
> Dead baboons, dead baboons.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead baboons are lots of fun;
> 
> Playin' water balloons I've always won.
> 
> You can keep your dead giraffes and swine,
> 
> I'll take dead baboons every time.
> 
> There's just one problem I have found:
> 
> It's finding Purina Dead Baboon Chow.
> 
> But what a happy snorkelling device...
> 
> With 99 dead baboons.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead baboons, dead baboons.
> 
> Dead baboons, dead baboons.


----------



## Kyle

*It was homecoming night at my high school*

*Everyone was there, it was totally cool*

*I was really excited, I almost wet my jeans*

*'Cause my best friend Debbie was Homecoming Queen*



*She looked so pretty in pink chiffon*

*Riding the float with her tiara on*

*Holding this humongous bouquet in her hand*

*She looked straight out of Disneyland*

*You know, like the Cinderella ride*

*I mean definitely an E ticket*



*The crowd was cheering*

*Everyone was stoked*

*I mean it was like the whole school*

*Was totally coked or something*

*The band was playing "Evergreen"*

*When all of a sudden somebody screamed*

*"Look out! The Homecoming Queen's got a gun!"*



*Everybody run*

*The Homecoming Queen's got a gun*

*Everybody run*

*The Homecoming Queen has got a gun*



*Debbie's smiling and waving her gun*

*Picking off cheerleaders one by one*

*Oh, Buffy's pom-pom just blew to bits*

*Oh no, Mitzi's head just did the splits*

*God, my best friend's on a shooting spree*

*Stop it, Debbie, you're embarassing me*

*How could you do what you just did?*

*Are you having a really bad period?*



*Everybody run*

*The Homecoming Queen's got a gun*

*Everybody run*

*The Homecoming Queen has got a gun*



*An hour later the cops arrived*

*By then the entire glee club had died*

*You wouldn't believe what they brought to stop her*

*Tear gas, machine guns, even a chopper*



*"Throw down your gun and tiara and come out of the float!"*

*Debbie didn't listen to what the cop said*

*She aimed and fired and now the math teacher's dead*

*It's really sad, but kind of a relief*

*I mean, we had this big test coming up next week*



*Everybody run*

*The Homecoming Queen's got a gun*

*Everybody run*

*The Homecoming Queen has got a gun*



*The cops fired a warning shot that blew her off the float*

*I tried to scream "Duck," but it stuck in my throat*

*She hit the ground and did a flip*

*It was real acrobatic*

*But I was crying so hard, I couldn't work my Instamatic*



*I ran down to Debbie*

*I had to find out*

*What made her do it*

*Why'd she freak out*

*I saw the bullet had got her right in the ear*

*I knew then the end was near*



*So I ran down*

*And I said in her good ear*

*"Debbie, why'd you do it?"*

*She raised her head, smiled, and said*

*"I did it for Johnny!"*



*Johnny? Well, like who's Johnny?*

*Answer me, Debbie. Who's Johnny?*

*Does anybody here know Johnny?*



*Are you Johnny?*

*There was one guy named Johnny,*

*But he was a total geek*

*He always had food in his braces*

*Answer me, Debbie. Who's Johnny?*

*Oh God, this is like that move _Citizen Kane_*

*You know, where later you find out "Rosebud" was a sled*

*But we'll never know who Johnny was*

*'Cause, like, she's dead*



*Everybody run*

*The Homecoming Queen's got a gun*

*Everybody run*

*The Homecoming Queen has got a gun*


----------



## CMC122

OMG


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:
			
		

> *It was homecoming night at my high school*
> 
> *Everyone was there, it was totally cool*
> 
> *I was really excited, I almost wet my jeans*
> 
> *'Cause my best friend Debbie was Homecoming Queen*
> 
> 
> 
> *She looked so pretty in pink chiffon*
> 
> *Riding the float with her tiara on*
> 
> *Holding this humongous bouquet in her hand*
> 
> *She looked straight out of Disneyland*
> 
> *You know, like the Cinderella ride*
> 
> *I mean definitely an E ticket*
> 
> 
> 
> *The crowd was cheering*
> 
> *Everyone was stoked*
> 
> *I mean it was like the whole school*
> 
> *Was totally coked or something*
> 
> *The band was playing "Evergreen"*
> 
> *When all of a sudden somebody screamed*
> 
> *"Look out! The Homecoming Queen's got a gun!"*
> 
> 
> 
> *Everybody run*
> 
> *The Homecoming Queen's got a gun*
> 
> *Everybody run*
> 
> *The Homecoming Queen has got a gun*
> 
> 
> 
> *Debbie's smiling and waving her gun*
> 
> *Picking off cheerleaders one by one*
> 
> *Oh, Buffy's pom-pom just blew to bits*
> 
> *Oh no, Mitzi's head just did the splits*
> 
> *God, my best friend's on a shooting spree*
> 
> *Stop it, Debbie, you're embarassing me*
> 
> *How could you do what you just did?*
> 
> *Are you having a really bad period?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Everybody run*
> 
> *The Homecoming Queen's got a gun*
> 
> *Everybody run*
> 
> *The Homecoming Queen has got a gun*
> 
> 
> 
> *An hour later the cops arrived*
> 
> *By then the entire glee club had died*
> 
> *You wouldn't believe what they brought to stop her*
> 
> *Tear gas, machine guns, even a chopper*
> 
> 
> 
> *"Throw down your gun and tiara and come out of the float!"*
> 
> *Debbie didn't listen to what the cop said*
> 
> *She aimed and fired and now the math teacher's dead*
> 
> *It's really sad, but kind of a relief*
> 
> *I mean, we had this big test coming up next week*
> 
> 
> 
> *Everybody run*
> 
> *The Homecoming Queen's got a gun*
> 
> *Everybody run*
> 
> *The Homecoming Queen has got a gun*
> 
> 
> 
> *The cops fired a warning shot that blew her off the float*
> 
> *I tried to scream "Duck," but it stuck in my throat*
> 
> *She hit the ground and did a flip*
> 
> *It was real acrobatic*
> 
> *But I was crying so hard, I couldn't work my Instamatic*
> 
> 
> 
> *I ran down to Debbie*
> 
> *I had to find out*
> 
> *What made her do it*
> 
> *Why'd she freak out*
> 
> *I saw the bullet had got her right in the ear*
> 
> *I knew then the end was near*
> 
> 
> 
> *So I ran down*
> 
> *And I said in her good ear*
> 
> *"Debbie, why'd you do it?"*
> 
> *She raised her head, smiled, and said*
> 
> *"I did it for Johnny!"*
> 
> 
> 
> *Johnny? Well, like who's Johnny?*
> 
> *Answer me, Debbie. Who's Johnny?*
> 
> *Does anybody here know Johnny?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you Johnny?*
> 
> *There was one guy named Johnny,*
> 
> *But he was a total geek*
> 
> *He always had food in his braces*
> 
> *Answer me, Debbie. Who's Johnny?*
> 
> *Oh God, this is like that move _Citizen Kane_*
> 
> *You know, where later you find out "Rosebud" was a sled*
> 
> *But we'll never know who Johnny was*
> 
> *'Cause, like, she's dead*
> 
> 
> 
> *Everybody run*
> 
> *The Homecoming Queen's got a gun*
> 
> *Everybody run*
> 
> *The Homecoming Queen has got a gun*




 

I :heart: you!


----------



## morganj614

I've got another confession to make
I'm your fool
Everyone's got their chains to break
Holdin' you

Were you born to resist or be abused?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?

Are you gone and onto someone new?
I needed somewhere to hang my head
Without your noose
You gave me something that I didn't have
But had no use
I was too weak to give in
Too strong to lose
My heart is under arrest again
But I break loose
My head is giving me life or death
But I can't choose
I swear I'll never give in
I refuse

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
You trust, you must
Confess
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Oh...

Oh...Oh...Oh...Oh...

Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
The life, the love you'd die to heal
The hope that starts the broken hearts
You trust, you must
Confess

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?

I've got another confession my friend
I'm no fool
I'm getting tired of starting again
Somewhere new

Were you born to resist or be abused?
I swear I'll never give in
I refuse

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
You trust, you must
Confess
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Oh...


----------



## morganj614

*memories...lol*

*Is it true what they say about Julie? 
There she is, let's ask her. 
Julie, did you really go out with an alien? 
Uh huh 
What was it like? 
Real different 
By the way, where'd you meet him? 

I was nude sunbathing on my patio, and he was checking me out from his UFO 
Guess he couldn't take it 'cause he lost his cool, crash landed in my 
swimming pool 
ooh neat 

So he beams over too he starts licking his lips, stroking his antenna and 
wiggling his hips 
I'm no Albert Einstein but I'm not that dumb, I know lust no matter what 
planet it's from 

He said earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, know how to please 
me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy) 

Was he cute? 
No way, definitely uncute 

Total grossarama, slick as a slug, with a shake-and-bake complexion and 
eyes like a bug 
Wavy on weird I wanted outta there quick, he was a cross between Flipper 
and Alan Thick 
Ooh 

I ran in the house, I locked every lock, I was not gonna party with some 
horny little Spock 
All of a sudden I screamed in horror, he was groping my leg through the 
doggy door 

Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, love how they tease me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy) 
I can't go on. 
What happened next is just too personal to put in a pop song. 
If it's that bad, you have to. 
Promise you won't tell? 
Uh huh 

His touch was a love drug, I had to have more, the next thing I knew I had 
opened the door 
Come in space monkey kiss me here, kiss me there, he's still disgusting but 
I didn't care 

Give us more details 
Oh how do I describe it. 
Well you know how a blender has 12 speeds? 
Well when he got up to puree I thought I would die. 
But when he put it on liquefy, I wanted his baby. 
Ohhhhh. Oh yes, yes. 
Is that your tongue. 
One of them 
That sure is a big piece of machinery you've got 
I made it myself 
Oh you space stud, you 
There's no ride like this at Disneyland, baby. 
Oh synchronize, synchronize, I'm docking Ohhhhhhh. 
And to think we did all that without even touching. 

Slow: 
Now I'm back to my senses and he's light years away, if he's listening in 
space I have something to say 
I took the lock off the doggie door, so come back moon doggie when you're 
ready for more 

Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, know how to please me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (sleazey) 
Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, love how they tease me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy) 
Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, love how they tease me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (very easy) 
Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, know how to please me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy) *


----------



## jazz lady

Trouble me, disturb me with all your cares and your worries. 
Trouble me on the days when you feel spent. 
Why let your shoulders bend underneath this burden when my back is sturdy and strong? 
Trouble me. 

Speak to me, don't mislead me, the calm I feel means a storm is swelling; 
there's no telling where it starts or how it ends. 
Speak to me, why are you building this thick brick wall to defend me when your silence is my greatest fear? 
Why let your shoulders bend underneath this burden when my back is sturdy and strong? 
Speak to me. 

Let me have a look inside these eyes while I'm learning. 
Please don't hide them just because of tears. 
Let me send you off to sleep with a "There, there, now stop your turning and tossing." 
Let me know where the hurt is and how to heal. 

Spare me? Don't spare me anything troubling. 
Trouble me, disturb me with all your cares and you worries. 
Speak to me and let our words build a shelter from the storm. 
Lastly, let me know what I can mend. 
There's more, honestly, than my sweet friend, you can see. 
Trust is what I'm offering if you trouble me.


----------



## morganj614

*Freddie "Boom Boom" Cannon*

 Dancing to the oldies Thursday. Doin' the Monkey and the Swim 

Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
It's so neat to meet you baby where the action is

In every little town 'cross the USA
There's a spot where the people can go everyday
Just leave your problems and a-get away
Come on down and listen to the guitars play

Whoo! Dance, dance, dance, when you hear that beat
Whoo! Dance, dance, dance, get up off of your seat
Whoo! Dance, dance, dance, let your backbone slip
Let's go to the place on the Sunset Strip

Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
It's so neat to meet you baby where the action is

If all day long you been wanting to dance
Well, all night long you gonna have your chance
So don't sit at home just a-twiddling your thumbs
You can't resist the sound of the driving drums

Whoo! Dance, dance, dance, when you hear that beat
Whoo! Dance, dance, dance, get up off of your seat
Whoo! Dance, dance, dance, let your backbone slip
Let's go to the place on the Sunset Strip

Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
It's so neat to meet you baby where the action is

Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is, whoo
Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is
It's so neat to meet you baby where the action is

Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is, whoo
Oh baby come on, let me take you where the action is
Oh baby come on, let me take you where the action is
It's so neat to meet you baby where the action is

Oh baby, come on, let me take you where the action is, whoo
Oh baby, come on


----------



## morganj614

*last night i took a walk after dark

a swingin' place called palisades park

to have some fun and see what i could see

that's where the girls are



i took a ride on a shoot-the-chute

that girl i sat beside was awful cute

and after while she was holdin' hands with me



my heart was flyin' up like a rocket ship

down like a roller coaster

back like a loop-the-loop

and around like a merry-go-round


we ate and ate at a hot dog stand

we danced around to a rockin' band

and when i could, i gave that girl a hug

in the tunnel of love


you'll never know how great a kiss can feel

when you stop at the top of a ferris wheel

when i fell in love down at palisades park

instrumental with the sound of a roller coaster and the screams of its riders

we ate and ate at a hot dog stand

we danced around to a rockin' band

and when i could, i gave that girl a hug

in the tunnel of love


you'll never know how great a kiss can feel

when you stop at the top of a ferris wheel

when i fell in love down at palisades park



down at palisades park

you know it's palisades park

down at palisades park*


----------



## morganj614

*in honor of today and for RoseRed*

I remember when Mary Lou said
"You wanna walk me home from school"
And I said, "Yes, I do"
She said, "I don't have to go right home
And I'm the kind that likes to be alone
As long as you would"
I said, "Me, too"

And so we took a stroll
Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
And she said, "Do what you want to do"
I got silly and *I found a frog*
In the water by a hollow log
And I shook it at her
And I said *"This frog's for you"*

She said, "*I don't like spiders and snakes*
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
*I don't like spiders and snakes*
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you"

Well, I think of that girl from time to time
I call her up when I got a dime
I say, "Hello, baby"
She says, "Ain't you cool"
I say, "Do you remember when
"And would you like to get together again"
She says, "I'll see you after school"

I was shy and so for a while
Most of my love was touch and smile
Til she said, "Come on over here"
I was nervous as you might guess
Still looking for somethin' to slip down her dress
And she said, "Let's make it perfectly clear"

She said, "*I don't like spiders and snakes*
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
*I don't like spiders and snakes*
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you"


----------



## RoseRed

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I remember when Mary Lou said
> "You wanna walk me home from school"
> And I said, "Yes, I do"
> She said, "I don't have to go right home
> And I'm the kind that likes to be alone
> As long as you would"
> I said, "Me, too"
> 
> And so we took a stroll
> Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
> And she said, "Do what you want to do"
> I got silly and *I found a frog*
> In the water by a hollow log
> And I shook it at her
> And I said *"This frog's for you"*
> 
> She said, "*I don't like spiders and snakes*
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> *I don't like spiders and snakes*
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"
> 
> Well, I think of that girl from time to time
> I call her up when I got a dime
> I say, "Hello, baby"
> She says, "Ain't you cool"
> I say, "Do you remember when
> "And would you like to get together again"
> She says, "I'll see you after school"
> 
> I was shy and so for a while
> Most of my love was touch and smile
> Til she said, "Come on over here"
> I was nervous as you might guess
> Still looking for somethin' to slip down her dress
> And she said, "Let's make it perfectly clear"
> 
> She said, "*I don't like spiders and snakes*
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> *I don't like spiders and snakes*
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"


----------



## RoseRed

Every party needs a pooper, that's why I'm inviting you,
Party pooper, party pooper.
You can play your Mantovani, Debby Boone and Dan Hill, too,
Party killers, party pooper.
Won't you come and tell us all about your Branson vacation -
Bring a ream of photos, too.
Walk right in with your camcorder and shout, "Where's the party, Dude!".
We really need yoo-oo, we really need you!

Every party needs a pooper, so it might as well be you,
Party pooper, party pooper.
Bring lots of lutefisk and haggis, fruitcake, kim chee, too,
And we'll eat it and get nauseous.
You can dis my cuisine, say my house is a mess,
You can snoop around, too.
And don't forget the toilet humor and the songs about poo.
We really need yoo-oo, we really need you.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> And don't forget the toilet humor and the songs about poo.
> We really need yoo-oo, we really need you.



Sounds like you're inviting VV.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're inviting VV.


If the poo fits...  :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> If the poo fits...  :shrug:



...throw it?  :shrug:


----------



## slotted

Her neon mouth with the blinking soft smile
Nothing but an electric sign
You could say she has an individual style
She's part of a colorful time

Secrecy of lady-chrome-covered clothes
You wear cause you have no other
But I suppose no one knows
You're my plastic fantastic lover

Her rattlin' cough never shuts off
Is nothin' but a used machine
Her aluminum finish, slightly diminished
Is the best I ever have seen

Cosmetic baby plugged into me
Never ever find another
I realize no one's wise
To my plastic fantastic lover

The electrical dust is starting to rust
Her trapezoid thermometer taste
All the red tape is mechanical rape
Of the TV program waste

Data control and IBM
Science is mankind's brother
But all I see is drainin' me
On my plastic fantastic lover


----------



## Bustem' Down

Probably the best song ever.

"No Quarter" Led Zepplin

Close the door put out the light,
You know they wont be home tonight.
The snow falls hard and dont you know,
The winds of Thor are blowing cold.

Theyre wearing steel thats bright and true.
They carry news that must get through.
They choose the path where no one goes.

They hold no quarter.
They hold no quarter.

Walking side by side with death,
The devil mocks their every step.
The snow drives back the foot thats slow,
The dogs of doom are howling more.

They carry news that must get through,
To build a dream for me and you.
They choose the path where no one goes.

They hold no quarter.
They ask no quarter.


----------



## meangirl

Artist: *The All-American Rejects Lyrics* 



Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking
When you fall everyone sins
Another day and you've had your fill of sinking
With the life held in your
Hands are shaking cold
These hands are meant to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
Move along

So a day when you've lost yourself completely
Could be a night when your life ends
Such a heart that will lead you to deceiving
All the pain held in your
Hands are shaking cold
Your hands are mine to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)

When everything is wrong we move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
When everything is wrong, we move along
Along, along, along

When all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
[x3]

(Move along)
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
Right back what is wrong
We move along


----------



## Lilypad

_The summer wind, came blowin in-from across the sea
It lingered there, so warm and fair-to walk with me
All summer long, we sang a song-and strolled on golden sand
Two sweethearts, and the summer wind

Like painted kites, those days and nights-went flyin by
The world was new, beneath a blue-umbrella sky
Then softer than, a piper man-one day it called to you
And I lost you, to the summer wind

The autumn wind, and the winter wind-have come and gone
And still the days, those lonely days-go on and on
And guess who sighs his lullabies-through nights that never end
My fickle friend, the summer wind_

I always think of "summer lovers" when I hear this song-


----------



## meangirl

*Crazy.... Gnarls Barkley*

*razy - Gnarls Barkley*


I remember when, 
I remember I remember when i lost my mind, 
There was something so pleasant about that phaze 
Even your emotions had an echo 
In so much space 
(Mmmmm Mmmmmm) 

And when your out there, 
Without care, 
I was out of touch, 
but it wasn't because I didn't know enough, 
I just knew too much, 
(Mmmm..) 

[Chorus 1] 
Does that make me crazy 
Does that make me crazy 
Does that make me crazy 
probably..... 

And I hope that you are having the time of your life 
well think twice, 
that's my only advice, 
(Mmmm..) 
C'mon now, who do you, 
who do you, who do you, who do you think you are? 
ha-ha-ha 
bless your soul, 
you really think your in control, 
Well.... 

[Chorus 2] 
I think your craaaaazy, 
I think your craaaaazy, 
I think your craaaaazy, 
Just like me..... 

My heroes had the heart to lose their lives out on a limb 
and all i remember 
is thinking, 
I wanna be like them, 
(Mmmm hmmmmm) 
'N ever since i was little, 
ever since i was little, it looked like fun, 
and it's no coincidence I've come, 
and i can die when I'm done, 

[Chorus 3] 
But baby I'm craaaaaazy, 
maybe your craaaaazy, 
baby we're craaaaazy, 
probably, 

(hmmmm arrrrr......... ooh-hoooo)


----------



## Bustem' Down

*"46 and 2" Tool*

My shadow's
Shedding skin and
I've been picking
Scabs again.
I'm down
Digging through
My old muscles
Looking for a clue.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own confused
And insecure delusions
For a piece to cross me over
Or a word to guide me in.
I wanna feel the changes coming down.
I wanna know what I've been hiding in

My shadow.
Change is coming through my shadow.
My shadow's shedding skin
I've been picking
My scabs again.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own chaotic
And insecure delusions.

I wanna feel the change consume me,
Feel the outside turning in.
I wanna feel the metamorphosis and
Cleansing I've endured within

My shadow
Change is coming. 
Now is my time. 
Listen to my muscle memory.
Contemplate what I've been clinging to.
Forty-six and two ahead of me. 

I choose to live and to
Grow, take and give and to
Move, learn and love and to
Cry, kill and die and to
Be paranoid and to
Lie, hate and fear and to
Do what it takes to move through. 
I choose to live and to
Lie, kill and give and to
Die, learn and love and to
Do what it takes to step through. 

See my shadow changing,
Stretching up and over me. 
Soften this old armor. 
Hoping I can clear the way
By stepping through my shadow,
Coming out the other side. 
Step into the shadow. 
Forty six and two are just ahead of me


----------



## Bustem' Down

*"Lateralus" Tool*

Black then white are all i see in my infancy.
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me. 
lets me see.
as below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn beyond the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition, missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines.

Black then white are all i see in my infancy.
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me. 
lets me see there is so much more and
beckons me to look thru to these infinite possibilities.
as below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn outside the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition leaving opportunities behind.
Feed my will to feel this moment urging me to cross the line.
Reaching out to embrace the random. 
Reaching out to embrace whatever may come.

I embrace my desire to
I embrace my desire to
feel the rhythm, to feel connected enough to step aside and weep like a widow
to feel inspired to fathom the power, to witness the beauty, 
to bathe in the fountain, 
to swing on the spiral 
to swing on the spiral 
to swing on the spiral of our divinity and still be a human.

With my feet upon the ground I move myeslf between the sounds and open wide to suck it in. 
I feel it move across my skin. 
I'm reaching up and reaching out. I'm reaching for the random or what ever will bewilder me.
what ever will bewilder me.
And following our will and wind we may just go where no one's been.
We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been.
Spiral out. Keep going.
Spiral out. Keep going.
Spiral out. Keep going.
Spiral out. Keep going.
Spiral out. Keep going


----------



## morganj614

At seventeen we fell in love
Highschool sweethearts, love was so brand new
We took the vows of man and wife
Forever, for life
I remember how we made our way
A little patience, the time we pray

Can't imagine that this love is through
Feelin' the pain, girl when you lose
Ot it's too *hot*, too *hot*, lady
Gotta run for shelter
Gotta run for shade
It's too *hot*, too* hot*, lady
We gotta cool this anger
What a mess we made
So long ago you were my love

Oh my love

Flyin' high we never took the time
To stop and feel the need
Funny how those years go by
Changing you, changing me
I remember love's fever
In our hearts, girl and in our minds

Repeat
Feeling the pain

Oh it's too *hot*, too *hot*, lady
Gotta run for shelter
Gotta run for shade
It's too *hot*, too *hot*, lady
Gotta cool this anger
From this mess that we've made
It's too *hot*, too *hot*, lady
Gotta run for shelter
Gotta run for shade
It's too *hot*, too *hot*, lady
Gotta cool this anger
Oh I've gotta cool this mess we've made
It's so *hot*, baby, yes it's so *hot*
I just can't take it
We were once lovers, we took our vows
Of man and wife, forever, oh
Baby please won't you listen
It hurt me so bad
Well I know I've got to leave


----------



## greyhound

morganj614 said:
			
		

> At seventeen we fell in love
> Highschool sweethearts, love was so brand new
> We took the vows of man and wife
> Forever, for life
> I remember how we made our way
> A little patience, the time we pray
> 
> Can't imagine that this love is through
> Feelin' the pain, girl when you lose
> Ot it's too *hot*, too *hot*, lady
> Gotta run for shelter
> Gotta run for shade
> It's too *hot*, too* hot*, lady
> We gotta cool this anger
> What a mess we made
> So long ago you were my love
> 
> Oh my love



TRIVIA: Kool and the Gang play the Budweiser Superfest @ RFK Staduim about 20+ years ago. It was a hot day in July (101). The heat caused the keyboard the catch on fire during the song "Too Hot".


----------



## morganj614

greyhound said:
			
		

> TRIVIA: Cool and the Gang play the Budweiser Superfest @ RFK Staduim about 20+ years ago. It was a hot day in July (101). The heat caused the keyboard the catch on fire during the song "Too Hot".



Pssst, it's *K*ool and the Gang


----------



## kwillia

I am intrigued and unusually fascinated with the Red *HOT * Chile Peppers. That is all...


----------



## morganj614

*a 'hot' bump*

...


			
				morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Hot town, summer in the city
> Back of my neck getting dirty and gritty
> Been down, isn't it a pity
> Doesn't seem to be a shadow in the city
> 
> All around, people looking half dead
> Walking on the sidewalk, hotter than a match head
> 
> But at night it's a different world
> Go out and find a girl
> Come-on come-on and dance all night
> Despite the heat it'll be alright
> 
> And babe, don't you know it's a pity
> That the days can't be like the nights
> In the summer, in the city
> In the summer, in the city
> 
> Cool town, evening in the city
> Dressing so fine and looking so pretty
> Cool cat, looking for a kitty
> Gonna look in every corner of the city
> Till I'm wheezing like a bus stop
> Running up the stairs, gonna meet you on the rooftop
> 
> But at night it's a different world
> Go out and find a girl
> Come-on come-on and dance all night
> Despite the heat it'll be alright
> 
> And babe, don't you know it's a pity
> That the days can't be like the nights
> In the summer, in the city
> In the summer, in the city
> 
> Hot town, summer in the city
> Back of my neck getting dirty and gritty
> Been down, isn't it a pity
> Doesn't seem to be a shadow in the city
> 
> All around, people looking half dead
> Walking on the sidewalk, hotter than a match head
> 
> But at night it's a different world
> Go out and find a girl
> Come-on come-on and dance all night
> Despite the heat it'll be alright
> 
> And babe, don't you know it's a pity
> That the days can't be like the nights
> In the summer, in the city
> In the summer, in the city*


----------



## greyhound

Danger in the shape of something wild
Stranger dressed in black, she's a hungry child
No one knows who she is or what her name is
I don't know where she came from or what her game is

Hot child in the city
Hot child in the city
Runnin' wild and looking pretty
Hot child in the city

So young to be loose and on her own
Young boys, they all want to take her home
And when she comes downtown 
The boys all stop and stare
When she comes downtown 
She walks like she just don't care, yeah

Hot child in the city
Hot child in the city
Runnin' wild and looking pretty
Yeah
Hot child in the city

Come on down to my place, baby
We'll talk about love
Come on down to my place, woman
We'll make love

Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
She's kinda dangerous
(Hot child in the city)
Young child
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
Young child, runnin' wild
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)


----------



## kwillia

My pappy said, 'Son, you're gonna drive me t' drinkin' ...
If you don't quit drivin' that - *hot* ... Rod ... Lincoln!'
Well, you've heard the story of the *hot* rod race,
When the Ford and the Mercury were settin' the pace.
That story's true I'm here to say,
Cause I was a'drivin' that Model A.
It's got a Lincoln motor and it's really souped up;
That Model A body makes it look like a pup.
It's got 12 cylinders and uses them all;
And an overdrive that just won't stall.
It's got a 4-barrel carb and dual exhausts,
4:11 gears that really get lost -
Safety tubes and I'm not scared,
The brakes are good and the tires are fair.
We left San Pedro late one night;
The moon and the stars were shinin' bright.
We were drivin' up Grapevine Hill,
Passin' cars like they were standin' still.
Then, all of a sudden, in the wink of an eye,
a Cadillac sedan passed us by.
The remark was made, "That's the car for me."
But, by then, the taillights wuz all you could see.
Well, the fellers ribbed me for bein' behind,
So I started to make that Lincoln unwind.
Took my foot off the gas and, man alive,
I shoved it down into overdrive.
Well, I wound it up to 110;
Twisted the speedometer cable right off the end.
Had my foot glued right to the floor;
I said, "That's all there is - there ain't no more."
Now the fellas thought I'd lost all sense;
The telephone poles looked like a picket fence.
They said, "Slow down, I see spots."
The lines on the road just looked like dots.
Went around a corner and passed a truck;
I crossed my fingers just for luck -
The fenders clickin' the guard rail post;
The guy beside me was white as a ghost.
Smoke was rollin' outta the back
When I started to gain on that Cadillac
I knew I could catch him and hoped I could pass
But when I did I'd be short on gas.

There were flames comin' from out of the side;
You could feel the tension; man, what a ride.
I said, "Look out, boys, I've got a license to fly"
And the Cadillac pulled over and let me by.
All of a sudden a rod started knockin';
Down in the depths she started a rockin'.
I looked in the mirror and a red light was blinkin';
The cops was after my *hot* Rod Lincoln.
Well they arrested me and put me in jail.
I called my pop to make my bail.
He said, "Son, you're gonna drive me t' drinkin',
If you don't quit drivin' that - *hot* ... Rod ... Lincoln!"


----------



## jazz lady

a 'hot' bump 



			
				morganj614 said:
			
		

> Hot town, summer in the city
> Back of my neck getting dirty and gritty
> Been down, isn't it a pity
> Doesn't seem to be a shadow in the city
> 
> All around, people looking half dead
> Walking on the sidewalk, hotter than a match head
> 
> But at night it's a different world
> Go out and find a girl
> Come-on come-on and dance all night
> Despite the heat it'll be alright
> 
> And babe, don't you know it's a pity
> That the days can't be like the nights
> In the summer, in the city
> In the summer, in the city


  Every time I went outside today, I was singing this song in my head.  It's still in the upper 80's out.


----------



## jazz lady

*more hotness...*

Danger in the shape of somethin' wild
Stranger dressed in black, she's a hungry child
No one knows who she is or what her name is
I don't know where she came from or what her game is

(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
(Hot child in the city)

So young to be loose and on her own
Young boys, they all want to take her home
She goes downtown, the boys all stop and stare
When she goes downtown, she walks like she just don't care, care

(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
Yeah
(Hot child in the city)

Come on down to my place, baby
We'll talk about love
Come on down to my place, woman
We'll make love!

Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
She's kinda dangerous
(Hot child in the city)
Young child
(Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
Young child, runnin' wild
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)
Hot child in the city
(Hot child in the city)


----------



## greyhound

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Danger in the shape of somethin' wild
> Stranger dressed in black, she's a hungry child
> No one knows who she is or what her name is
> I don't know where she came from or what her game is
> 
> (Hot child in the city)
> (Hot child in the city)
> (Runnin' wild and lookin' pretty)
> (Hot child in the city)



Deja Vous.... 

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1622395&postcount=8570


----------



## jazz lady

Stranger, stranger, stranger, stranger

It's hot here at night, lonely, black and quiet
On a hot summer night
Don't be afraid of the world we made
On a hot summer night

'Cause when a long-legged lovely walks by
Yeah you can see the look in her eye
Then you know that it's

Hot in the city, hot in the city tonight, tonight
Hot in the city, hot in the city tonight, tonight

Stranger, stranger

For all the dreams and schemes, 
people are as they seem
On a hot summer night
Don't be no fun, don't forget you're young
On a hot summer night

A sometime someone you're not
Don't wait to see what you got
'Cause you know that you're

Hot in the city, hot in the city tonight, tonight
Hot in the city, hot in the city tonight, tonight

We'll walk until my feet drop
I'm a train when I'm hateful
Yeah, lay right down now
And ride until your head breaks
I'm a-walkin' 'til my brain pops
I will move with the beat now
I'm a chain 'round an A-bomb
I'm a ribbon in the heat now
New York!

Hot in the city, hot in the city tonight, tonight
Hot in the city, hot in the city tonight, tonight


----------



## jazz lady

It happened last night we were feeling adventurous
We put on our heels and went out for a walk
More for a drink than to have a few eyes on us
Jenny and I slipped to town for some talk

Me and Jenny, twinklin' like crystal and pennies
Two hot girls on a hot summer night
Looking for love

"Look Jenny" I said "It's Dwight he just came in"
I got excited but Jenny was quick
The kettle was on and it started up steamin'
And I knew from her flirtin' she was up to her tricks
Me and Jenny, twinklin' like crystal and pennies
Two hot girls on a hot summer night
Looking for love

A song on the jukebox made me feel lonely
The kettle boiled down and evaporated me
But who was to notice 'cause Jenny was glowin'
And Dwight was all over her like a honey bee

Me and Jenny, twinklin' like crystal and pennies
Two hot girls on a hot summer night
Looking for love

Maybe I shouldn't have worn such a long dress
Maybe he thinks I'm too young or too old
If only I hadn't been born with these sad eyes
Perhaps I'm too shy or too bold

Me and Jenny, twinklin' like crystal and pennies
Two hot girls on a hot summer night
Looking for love

"Thanks for introducing us"
Said Dwight polite
And I waved goodnight
I wondered why it wasn't me
I guess it's just that the time's not right
Two hot girls on a hot summer night


----------



## morganj614

Well we know where we're goin'
But we don't know where we've been
Fnd we know what we're knowin'
But we can't say what we've seen
And we're not little children
And we know what we want
And the future is certain
Give us time to work it out

We're on a road to nowhere
Come on inside
Takin' that ride to nowhere
We'll take that ride

I'm feelin' okay this mornin'
And you know,
We're on the road to paradise
Here we go, here we go

CHORUS

Maybe you wonder where you are
I don't care
Here is where time is on our side
Take you there...take you there

We're on a road to nowhere
We're on a road to nowhere
We're on a road to nowhere

There's a city in my mind
Come along and take that ride
and it's all right, baby, it's all right

And it's very far away
But it's growing day by day
And it's all right, baby, it's all right

They can tell you what to do
But they'll make a fool of you
And it's all right, baby, it's all right
We're on a road to nowhere


----------



## jwwb2000

Crazy, but thats how it goes
Millions of people living as foes
Maybe its not to late
To learn how to love
And forget how to hate

Mental wounds not healing
Lifes a bitter shame
Im going off the rails on a crazy train

Ive listened to preachers
Ive listened to fools
Ive watched all the dropouts
Who make their own rules
One person conditioned to rule and control
The media sells it and you have the role

Mental wounds still screaming
Driving me insane
Im going off the rails on a crazy train

I know that things are going wrong for me
You gotta listen to my words
Yeh-h

Heirs of a cold war
Thats what weve become
Inheriting troubles Im mentally numb
Crazy, I just cannot bear
Im living with something that just isnt fair

Mental wounds not healing
Who and whats to blame
Im going off the rails on a crazy train


----------



## slotted

Zumbale el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
Zumbale el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
Zumbale el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
Que se preparen q lo q viene es pa q le den, duro!

Mamita yo se que tu no te me va' a quitar (duro!)
Lo que me gusta es q tu te dejas llevar (duro!!)
To los weekenes ella sale a vacilar (duro!!)
Mi gata no para de janguiar porq

A ella le gusta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina)
Como le encanta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina) x2

Ella prende las turbinas,
No discrimina,
No se pierde ni un party de marquesina,
Se acicala hasta pa la esquina,
Luce tan bien q hasta la sombra le combina,
Asesina, me domina,
Anda en carro, motoras y limosinas,
Llena su tanque de adrenalina,
Cuando escucha el reggaeton en la cocina.

A ella le gusta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina!!)
Como le encanta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina!!) x4

Aqui nosotros somos los mejores,
No te me ajores,
En la pista nos llaman los matadores,
Haces q cualquiera se enamore,
Cuando bailas al ritmo de los tambores,
Esto va pa las gatas de to colores,
Pa las mayores, pa las menores,
Pa las que son mas zorras que los cazadores,
Pa las mujeres que no apagan sus motores.

Tenemo' tu y yo algo pendiente,
Tu me debes algo y lo sabes,
Conmigo ella se pierde,
No le rinde cuentas a nadie. x2

Subele el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
Subele el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
Subele el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
Que se preparen q lo q viene es pa q le den, duro!

Mamita yo se que tu no te me va' a quitar (duro!)
Lo que me gusta es q tu te dejas llevar (duro!!)
To los weekenes ella sale a vacilar (duro!!)
Mi gata no para de janguiar porq

A ella le gusta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina!!)
Como le encanta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina!!) x4


----------



## saddlemount

When You're Hot, You're Hot (JERRY REED)

Well me and Homer Jones and Big John Talley
Had a big crap game goin' back in the alley
And I kept rollin' them sevens, winnin' all them pots
My luck was so good I could do no wrong
I jest kept on rollin' and controllin' them bones
And finally they jest threw up their hands and said
"When you hot, you hot"
I said "Yeah?"

When you're hot, you're hot
And when you're not, you're not
Put all the money in and let's roll 'em again
When you're hot, you're hot
(La la la la la la la) (La la la la la)
(La la la la la la la, when you're hot, you're hot)

Well, now every time I rolled them dice I'd win
And I was just gettin' ready to roll 'em again
When I heard somethin' behind me
I turned around and there was a big old cop
He said "Hello, boys" and then he gave us a grin 'n' said
"Look like I'm gonna hafta haul you all in
And keep all that money for evidence"
I said, "Well, son when you hot, you hot"
He said "Yeah"

When you're hot, you're hot
And when you're not, you're not
You can 'splain it all down at City Hall
I say, yeah, when you're hot, you're hot
You're hot
(La la la la la la la) (La la la la la)
(La la la la la la la, when you're hot, you're hot)

Well, when he took us inta court I couldn't believe my eyes
The judge was a fishin' buddy that I recognized
I said "Hey, judge, old buddy, old pal"
"I'll pay ya that hundred I owe ya if you'll get me outta this spot"
So he gave my friends a little fine to pay
He turned around and grinned at me and said
"Ninety days, Jerry, when you hot, you hot"
'N' I said "Thanks a lot"

When you're hot, you're hot
And when you're not, you're not
He let my friends go free and throwed the book at me
He said "Well, when you're hot, you're hot"

I said, "Well I'll tell ya one thing judge, old buddy, old pal
If you wasn't wearin' that black robe I'd take out in back of this courthouse
And I'd try a little bit of your honor on
You understand that, you hillbilly?
Who gonna collect my welfare?"
(When you're hot, you're hot)
"Pay for my Cadillac?
Whadda you mean 'contempt of court'?"
(When you're hot, you're hot)
"Judge"
"O Judge!"


----------



## Agee

"You have 952 post(s) in this thread. Last on 7-12-2006"...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> "You have 952 post(s) in this thread. Last on 7-12-2006"...


Play on Mista Music Man...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Play on Mista Music Man...


 
jazz lady 2275Airgasm 953kwillia 884morganj614 490chaotic 458

Not even close to the jazzmiester :
BTW, what happened to chaotic?


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Not even close to the jazzmiester :
> BTW, what happened to chaotic?


I bumped into him a few months back... his life got way complicated and way busy so he gave up the forums... but he did say he missed us and running into me reminded him of the great times he had with us and gave him sudden pangs of wanting to start up again. I guess the forums really are like good dope...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I bumped into him a few months back... his life got way complicated and way busy so he gave up the forums... but he did say he missed us and running into me reminded him of the great times he had with us and gave him sudden pangs of wanting to start up again.


 
TY, hope he's doing well!



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> I I guess the forums really are like good dope...


 
or bad crack...


----------



## morganj614

*Touch me in the morning
Then just walk away
We don't have tomorrow
But we had yesterday
(Hey!)
Wasn't it me who said that
Nothing good's gonna last forever?
And wasn't it me who said
Let's just be glad for the time together?
It must've been hard to tell me
That you've given all you had to give
I can understand you're feeling that way
Everybody's got their life to live
Well, I can say good-bye in the cold morning light
But I can't watch love die in the warmth of the night
If I've got to be strong
Don't you know I need to have tonight when you're gone?
'Till you go I need to lie here and think about
The last time that you'll touch me in the morning
Then just close the door
Leave me as you found me, empty like before
(Hey!)
Wasn't it yesterday
We used to laugh at the wind behind us?
Didn't we run away and hope
That time wouldn't try to find us (Didn't we run)
Didn't we take each other
To a place where no one's ever been?
Yeah, I really need you near me tonight
'Cause you'll never take me there again
Let me watch you go
With the sun in my eyes
We've seen how love can grow
Now we'll see how it dies
If I've got to be strong
Don't you know I need to have tonight when you're gone?
'Till you go I need to hold you until the time
Your hands reach out and touch me in the morning
(Mornings where blue and gold and we could feel one another living)
Then just walk away
(We walked with a dream to hold and we could take what the world was giving)
We don't have tomorrow,
(There's no tomorrow here, there's only love and the time to chase it)
But we had yesterday
(But yesterday's gone my love, there's only now and it's time to face it)
Touch me in the morning...  *


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Not even close to the jazzmiester





Interesting...the #1 song on my 18th birthday...

Somebody's gonna hurt someone 
before the night is through 
Somebody's gonna come undone. 
There's nothin' we can do. 
Everybody wants to touch somebody 
if it takes all night. 
Everybody wants to take a little chance, 
Make it come out right. 

There's gonna be a heartache tonight, 
a heartache tonight, I know. 
There's gonna be a heartache tonight, I know. 
Lord, I know. 

Some people like to stay out late 
Some folks can't hold out that long 
But nobody wants to go home now. 
there's too much goin' on. 

This night is gonna last forever. 
Last all, last all summer long. 
Some time before the sun comes up 
The radio is gonna play that song. 
There's gonna be a heartache tonight, 
A heartache tonight, I know. 
There's gonna be a heartache tonight, 
A heartache tonight, I know. 
Lord I know. 

There's gonna be a heartache tonight, 
the moon's shinin' bright 
so turn out the light, and we'll get it right. 
There's gonna be a heartache tonight, a 
heartache tonight I know. 
Heartache baby, 

Somebody's gonna hurt someone, (somebody) 
Before the night is through 
Somebody's gonna come undone, 
There's nothin' we can do 
(Everybody) Everybody wants to touch somebody 
if it takes all night 
Everybody wants to take a little chance 
To make it come out right 

There's gonna be a heartache tonight 
A heartache tonight, I know 
There's gonna be a heartache tonight, 
A heartache tonight, I know 
Let's go. 
We can beat around the bushes; 
we can get down to the bone 
We can leave it in the parkin' lot, 
but either way, there's gonna be a 
heartache tonight, a heartache tonight I know. 
There'll be a heartache tonight 
a heartache tonight I know.


----------



## Bustem' Down

slotted said:
			
		

> Zumbale el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
> Zumbale el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
> Zumbale el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
> Que se preparen q lo q viene es pa q le den, duro!
> 
> Mamita yo se que tu no te me va' a quitar (duro!)
> Lo que me gusta es q tu te dejas llevar (duro!!)
> To los weekenes ella sale a vacilar (duro!!)
> Mi gata no para de janguiar porq
> 
> A ella le gusta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina)
> Como le encanta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina) x2
> 
> Ella prende las turbinas,
> No discrimina,
> No se pierde ni un party de marquesina,
> Se acicala hasta pa la esquina,
> Luce tan bien q hasta la sombra le combina,
> Asesina, me domina,
> Anda en carro, motoras y limosinas,
> Llena su tanque de adrenalina,
> Cuando escucha el reggaeton en la cocina.
> 
> A ella le gusta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina!!)
> Como le encanta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina!!) x4
> 
> Aqui nosotros somos los mejores,
> No te me ajores,
> En la pista nos llaman los matadores,
> Haces q cualquiera se enamore,
> Cuando bailas al ritmo de los tambores,
> Esto va pa las gatas de to colores,
> Pa las mayores, pa las menores,
> Pa las que son mas zorras que los cazadores,
> Pa las mujeres que no apagan sus motores.
> 
> Tenemo' tu y yo algo pendiente,
> Tu me debes algo y lo sabes,
> Conmigo ella se pierde,
> No le rinde cuentas a nadie. x2
> 
> Subele el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
> Subele el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
> Subele el mambo pa' q mis gatas prendan los motores,
> Que se preparen q lo q viene es pa q le den, duro!
> 
> Mamita yo se que tu no te me va' a quitar (duro!)
> Lo que me gusta es q tu te dejas llevar (duro!!)
> To los weekenes ella sale a vacilar (duro!!)
> Mi gata no para de janguiar porq
> 
> A ella le gusta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina!!)
> Como le encanta la gasolina (dame mas gasolina!!) x4



Daddy Yankee is great.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Rompe by Daddy Yankee
Nanananananana... 
Nanananananana... 
Nanananananana... 
(You Know!) 

Los cacos estan ready... 
Las mamis estan ready... 
Y en la calle estamos ready... 
Yeah Yeah andamos ready... 
Los barrios estan ready... 
One, Two get ready! (Come On!) 
(Oh,Oh,Oh,Oh) 

Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien Guillao) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Ese cuerpo ella lo') 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien Guillao) 
(Are you ready!!!!????) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Break it down!) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(The way she moves ella lo') 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(BREAK it down!) 
Let's Go... 

My boo no se limita a la hora de romper su pum-pum 
Con curvas mas calientes que el sur, Raytrue, enseñame si tienes la actitud Mami, dale-go, dale go, dale go-go, Tiempo, llego el momento baby de perder el Control, trabajame ese cuerpo mas que un Shot de Wrinstrong, sube ese temperamento Dame el movimiento lento, lento ella lo' 

Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien guillao) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Ese cuerpo ella lo') 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien Guillao) 
(Are you ready!!!!????) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Break it down!) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(The way she moves ella lo') 
Rompe Rompe Rompee...(Break it down!) 

Go,go,go,go 

Voy chillin, tranquilo, that's right... 
Buscando una gata que cae... 
No escondas todo eso que traes... 
Yo Baby que es la que hay? 
Voy chillin, tranquilo, that's right... 
Buscando una gata que cae... 
No escondas todo eso que traes... 
Que pasa socio que es la que hay? 

Pinche buey... 
Pensastes que esto era un mamey... 
No voy a dar breack... 
Deje ese guille de 'Scarface' 
Get out my way... 
Usted no vende ni en E-Bay... 
No das pa' na... 
Conmigo esta Frito-Lay... 
Chequea el swing, que se le pega a toa las nenas mas que un g-string... 
Yo soy la pesadilla de todos los dream-team, ya se te acabo el magazine 
Conmigo no te la guille pa' de listerine 
Daddy Te ! 

Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien guillao) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Ese cuerpo ella lo') 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien guillao) 
(Are you ready!!!!????) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Break it down!) 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(The way she moves ella lo') 
Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Break it down!) 
Let's go... 

Nanananananana... 
Nanananananana... 
Nanananananana... 

You Know!(haha) 
Oh,Oh, En Directo! 
Oh,Oh, Daddy Yankee Yo! 
Con los Yedais! 
Monserrate y DJ Urba! 
Fish! Haha...It's official! 
Daddy Yankee! 
Cartel Records! 
En Directo! 
Who's This? 
(hahahaha)


----------



## camily

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Rompe by Daddy Yankee
> Nanananananana...
> Nanananananana...
> Nanananananana...
> (You Know!)
> 
> Los cacos estan ready...
> Las mamis estan ready...
> Y en la calle estamos ready...
> Yeah Yeah andamos ready...
> Los barrios estan ready...
> One, Two get ready! (Come On!)
> (Oh,Oh,Oh,Oh)
> 
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien Guillao)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Ese cuerpo ella lo')
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien Guillao)
> (Are you ready!!!!????)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Break it down!)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(The way she moves ella lo')
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(BREAK it down!)
> Let's Go...
> 
> My boo no se limita a la hora de romper su pum-pum
> Con curvas mas calientes que el sur, Raytrue, enseñame si tienes la actitud Mami, dale-go, dale go, dale go-go, Tiempo, llego el momento baby de perder el Control, trabajame ese cuerpo mas que un Shot de Wrinstrong, sube ese temperamento Dame el movimiento lento, lento ella lo'
> 
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien guillao)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Ese cuerpo ella lo')
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien Guillao)
> (Are you ready!!!!????)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Break it down!)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(The way she moves ella lo')
> Rompe Rompe Rompee...(Break it down!)
> 
> Go,go,go,go
> 
> Voy chillin, tranquilo, that's right...
> Buscando una gata que cae...
> No escondas todo eso que traes...
> Yo Baby que es la que hay?
> Voy chillin, tranquilo, that's right...
> Buscando una gata que cae...
> No escondas todo eso que traes...
> Que pasa socio que es la que hay?
> 
> Pinche buey...
> Pensastes que esto era un mamey...
> No voy a dar breack...
> Deje ese guille de 'Scarface'
> Get out my way...
> Usted no vende ni en E-Bay...
> No das pa' na...
> Conmigo esta Frito-Lay...
> Chequea el swing, que se le pega a toa las nenas mas que un g-string...
> Yo soy la pesadilla de todos los dream-team, ya se te acabo el magazine
> Conmigo no te la guille pa' de listerine
> Daddy Te !
> 
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien guillao)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Ese cuerpo ella lo')
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Bien guillao)
> (Are you ready!!!!????)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Break it down!)
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(The way she moves ella lo')
> Rompe Rompe Rompe...(Break it down!)
> Let's go...
> 
> Nanananananana...
> Nanananananana...
> Nanananananana...
> 
> You Know!(haha)
> Oh,Oh, En Directo!
> Oh,Oh, Daddy Yankee Yo!
> Con los Yedais!
> Monserrate y DJ Urba!
> Fish! Haha...It's official!
> Daddy Yankee!
> Cartel Records!
> En Directo!
> Who's This?
> (hahahaha)


You're freakin' insane.


----------



## Bustem' Down

camily said:
			
		

> You're freakin' insane.


No I'm not.


----------



## slotted

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Daddy Yankee is great.


----------



## morganj614

*goo goo dolls*

You wait, wanting this world 
To let you in 
And you stand there 
A frozen light 
In dark and empty streets 
You smile hiding behind 
A God-given face 
But I know you're so much more 
Everything they ignore 
Is all that I need to believe 

You're the only one I ever believed in 
The answer that could never be found 
The moment you decided to let love in 
Now I'm banging on the door of an angel 
The end of fear is where we begin 
The moment we decided to let love in 

I wish 
Wishing for you to find your way 
And I'll hold on for all you need 
That's all we need to say 
I'll take my chances while 
You take your time with 
This game you play 
But I can't control your soul 
You need to let me know 
You leaving or you gonna stay 

You're the only one I ever believed in 
The answer that could never be found 
The moment you decided to let love in 
Now I'm banging on the door of an angel 
The end of fear is where we begin 
The moment we decided to let love in 

There's nothing we can do about 
The things we have to do without 
The only way to feel again 
Is let love in 

There's nothing we can do about 
The things we have to live without 
The only way to see again 
Is let love in 

You're the only one I ever believed in 
The answer that could never be found 
The moment you decided to let love in 
Now I'm banging on the door of an angel 
The end of fear is where we begin 
The moment we decided to let love in


----------



## morganj614

*Today seems like a good day
to burn a bridge or two
the one with my old wood creaking
that would burn away right on cue
I try to be not like that
'cuz some people really suck
some people need to get the axing
chalk it up to bad luck

I know a drugstore cowgirl
so afraid of getting bored
she's always running from something
so many things ignored
I might do that stuff if
it didn't make me feel like ####
I'm on some old reality tip
so many trips in it

Beautiful disaster
flyin' down the street again
I tried to keep up
you wore me out and left me ate up
now I wish you all the luck
you're a butterfly in the wind without a care
a pretty train crash to me and I can't care
I do I don't whatever

I know a drugstore cowgirl
so afraid of getting bored
she's always running from something
so many things ignored
I try to be not like this
but I thought it'd make a good song
there's nothing to see shows over
people just move along

Beautiful disaster
flyin' down the street again
I tried to keep up
you wore me out and left me ate up
now I wish you all the luck
you're a butterfly in the wind without a care
a pretty train crash to me and I can't care
I do I don't whatever*


----------



## morganj614

*There were nights when the wind was so cold
That my body froze in bed
If I just listened to it
Right outside the window

There were days when the sun was so cruel
That all the tears turned to dust
And I just knew my eyes were
Drying up forever

I finished crying in the instant that you left
And I can't remember where or when or how
And I banished every memory you and I had ever made

But when you touch me like this
And you hold me like that
I just have to admit
That it's all coming back to me
When I touch you like this
And I hold you like that
It's so hard to believe but
It's all coming back to me
(It's all coming back, it's all coming back to me now)

There were moments of gold
And there were flashes of light
There were things I'd never do again
But then they'd always seemed right
There were nights of endless pleasure
It was more than any laws allow
Baby Baby

If I kiss you like this
And if you whisper like that
It was lost long ago
But it's all coming back to me
If you want me like this
And if you need me like that
It was dead long ago
But it's all coming back to me
It's so hard to resist
And it's all coming back to me
I can barely recall
But it's all coming back to me now
But it's all coming back

There were those empty threats and hollow lies
And whenever you tried to hurt me
I just hurt you even worse
And so much deeper

There were hours that just went on for days
When alone at last we'd count up all the chances
That were lost to us forever

But you were history with the slamming of the door
And I made myself so strong again somehow
And I never wasted any of my time on you since then

But if I touch you like this
And if you kiss me like that
It was so long ago
But it's all coming back to me
If you touch me like this
And if I kiss you like that
It was gone with the wind
But it's all coming back to me
(It's all coming back, it's all coming back to me now)

There were moments of gold
And there were flashes of light
There were things we'd never do again
But then they'd always seemed right
There were nights of endless pleasure
It was more than all your laws allow
Baby, Baby, Baby

When you touch me like this
And when you hold me like that
It was gone with the wind
But it's all coming back to me
When you see me like this
And when I see you like that
Then we see what we want to see
All coming back to me
The flesh and the fantasies
All coming back to me
I can barely recall
But it's all coming back to me now

If you forgive me all this
If I forgive you all that
We forgive and forget
And it's all coming back to me
When you see me like this
And when I see you like that
We see just what we want to see
All coming back to me
The flesh and the fantasies
All coming back to me
I can barely recall but it's all coming back to me now

(It's all coming back to me now)
And when you kiss me like this
(It's all coming back to me now)
And when I touch you like that
(It's all coming back to me now)
If you do it like this
(It's all coming back to me now)
And if we, , ,*


----------



## morganj614

*

I've got another confession to make
I'm your fool
Everyone's got their chains to break
Holdin' you

Were you born to resist or be abused?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?

Are you gone and onto someone new?
I needed somewhere to hang my head
Without your noose
You gave me something that I didn't have
But had no use
I was too weak to give in
Too strong to lose
My heart is under arrest again
But I break loose
My head is giving me life or death
But I can't choose
I swear I'll never give in
I refuse

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
You trust, you must
Confess
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Oh...

Oh...Oh...Oh...Oh...

Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
The life, the love
You die to heal
The hope that starts
The broken hearts
You trust, you must
Confess

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?

I've got another confession my friend
I'm no fool
I'm getting tired of starting again
Somewhere new

Were you born to resist or be abused?
I swear I'll never give in
I refuse

Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Has someone taken your faith?
Its real, the pain you feel
You trust, you must
Confess
Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
Oh...*


----------



## MMDad

I like to shop in downtown Downers Grove
It doesn't take big bucks, and everyone there really is nice

I went to the bakery just the other day
I said to the girl, "Do you have a zwieback?"
She said, "I always slouch this way"

I went to the pet shop, said, "I want a parrot"
The Guy said, "How 'bout a cockatoo?"
I said, "No thanks, just a bird"

I went into the clothing store and I made up my mind
I wasn't going to let any pushy salesman pressure me into buying
something I didn't need...

So after I bought the kilts
I went to the hardware shop
I said, "This riding lawnmower's stupid"
They said, "Next time, you get on top"

I went to the gas station, said, "Fill 'er up, Harry"
The guy said "Regular?"
I said, "No, put on a gorilla suit
And dance like a fairy"

I went into Gus' Artificial Organ and Taco Stand
Said, "Give me a bladder, por favor"
The guy said, "Is that to go?"
I said, "Well, what else would I want it for?"

I was walking down the street
something caught my eye
and dragged it fifteen feet
That's why I like to shop in downtown Downers Grove!


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've got another confession to make
> I'm your fool
> Everyone's got their chains to break
> Holdin' you
> 
> Were you born to resist or be abused?
> Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
> Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
> 
> Is someone getting the best, the best, the best, the best of you?
> Oh...*


----------



## virgovictoria

*Looking back at me I see
That I never really got it right
I never stopped to think of you
I'm always wrapped up in
Things I cannnot win
You are the antidote that gets me by
Something strong
Like a drug that gets me high

What I really meant to say
Is I'm sorry for the way I am
I never meant to be so cold to you

And I'm sorry about all the lies
Maybe in a different light
You could see me stand on my own again
Cause now i can see
You were the antidote that got me by
Something strong like a drug that got me high
I never meant to be so cold

I never really wanted you to see
The screwed up side of me that I keep
Locked inside of me so deep
It always seems to get to me
I never really wanted you to go
So many things you should have known
I guess for me theres just no hope
I never meant to be so cold*


----------



## morganj614

*Blue morning, blue morning
Wrapped on strands of fist and bone
Curiousity, Kitten, doesn't have to mean your on your own
You can look outside your window
He doesn't have to know
We can talk a while Baby
We can take it nice and slow

CHORUS
All your life, is such a shame, shame, shame
All your love, is just a dream, dream, dream

Well
Are you happy when you're sleeping?
Does he keep you safe and warm?
Does he tell you when you're sorry?
Does he tell you when you're wrong?
Well, I've been watching you for hours
It's been years since we were born
We were perfect when we started
I've been wondering where we've gone

CHORUS

Well, I dreamt I saw you walkin'
Up a hillside in the snow
Casting shadows on the winter sky
As you stood there counting crows
One for sorrow, two for joy
three for girls, and four for boys
five for silver, six for gold
seven for a secret never to be told

There's a bird that nests inside you
sleeping underneath your skin
yeah, when you open up your wings to speak
I wish you'd let me in

CHORUS

open up your eyes
you can see the flames, flames, flames
of your wasted life
you should be asha-a-amed

And you don't want to waste your life, Baby
And you don't wanna waste your life. now, Darlin'
You don't wanna waste your life, Baby
You don't wanna waste your life, now, Darlin'
And, You don't wanna waste your life Baby
I said, You don't wanna waste your life now Darlin
You don't wanna waste your life now Baby
Ahh, you don't wanna waste your life now, Darlin

Change, change, change (3 times)

I walk along these hillsides in the summer 'neath the sunshine
I am feathered by the moonlight fallin' down on me
I said I will walk along these hillsides in the summer
neath the moonlight
I am feathered by the moonlight falling down on me
I will walk along these hillsides in the summer neath the sunshine
I am feathered by the moonlight fallin' down on me

Change change change (repeat to end)*


----------



## RoseRed

I see the bad moon arising.
I see trouble on the way.
I see earthquakes and lightnin.
I see bad times today.

Chorus:
Dont go around tonight,
Well, its bound to take your life,
Theres a bad moon on the rise.

I hear hurricanes ablowing.
I know the end is coming soon.
I fear rivers over flowing.
I hear the voice of rage and ruin.

Chorus
All right!

Hope you got your things together.
Hope you are quite prepared to die.
Looks like were in for nasty weather.
One eye is taken for an eye.

Chorus
Chorus


----------



## Angel

(gunshot noises)
"Stop it no! get you ass outta there! move it! go go go
move move!" bombs going off

(Helicoptor noises)

I can't remember anything
Can't tell if this is true or dream
Deep down inside I feel the scream
This terrible silence stops me

Now that the war is through with me
I'm waking up, I cannot see
That there's not much left of me
Nothing is real but pain now

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, wake me

Back in the womb it's much too real
In pumps life that I must feel
But can't look forward to reveal
Look to the time when I'll live

Fed through the tube that sticks in me
Just like a wartime novelty
Tied to machines that make me be
Cut this LIFE off from me

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, wake me

Now the world is gone I'm just one
Oh god, help me 
Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, help me

Darkness imprisoning me
All that I see
Absolute horror
I cannot live
I cannot die
Trapped in myself
Body my holding cell

Landmine has taken my sight
Taken my speech
Taken my hearing
Taken my arms
Taken my legs
Taken my soul
Left me with a life in hell


----------



## virgovictoria

Look, if you had one shot, one opportunity
To seize everything you ever wanted-One moment
Would you capture it or just let it slip? 

His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy 
There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready 
To drop bombs, but he keeps on forgettin 
What he wrote down, the whole crowd goes so loud 
He opens his mouth, but the words won't come out
He's chokin, how everybody's jokin now
The clock's run out, time's up over, bloah!
Snap back to reality, Oh there goes gravity
Oh, there goes Rabbit, he choked
He's so mad, but he won't give up that
Is he? No
He won't have it, he knows his whole back city's ropes
It don't matter, he's dope
He knows that, but he's broke
He's so stacked that he knows 
When he goes back to his mobile home, that's when it's
Back to the lab again yo
This whole rap #### 
He better go capture this moment and hope it don't pass him

[Hook:]
You better lose yourself in the music, the moment 
You own it, you better never let it go 
You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow 
This opportunity comes once in a lifetime yo 

The soul's escaping, through this hole that it's gaping
This world is mine for the taking
Make me king, as we move toward a, new world order 
A normal life is borin, but superstardom's close to post mortar
It only grows harder, only grows hotter 
He blows us all over these hoes is all on him
Coast to coast shows, he's know as the globetrotter
Lonely roads, God only knows
He's grown farther from home, he's no father
He goes home and barely knows his own daughter
But hold your nose cuz here goes the cold water 
His hoes don't want him no mo, he's cold product 
They moved on to the next schmoe who flows
He nose dove and sold nada
So the soap opera is told and unfolds
I suppose it's old potna, but the beat goes on
Da da dum da dum da da

[Hook]

No more games, I'ma change what you call rage 
Tear this motha####in roof off like 2 dogs caged 
I was playin in the beginnin, the mood all changed 
I been chewed up and spit out and booed off stage 
But I kept rhymin and stepwritin the next cypher 
Best believe somebody's payin the pied piper
All the pain inside amplified by the fact 
That I can't get by with my 9 to 5 
And I can't provide the right type of life for my family 
Cuz man, these goddam food stamps don't buy diapers 
And it's no movie, there's no Mekhi Phifer, this is my life 
And these times are so hard and it's getting even harder 
Tryin to feed and water my seed, plus 
See dishonor caught up bein a father and a prima donna 
Baby mama drama's screamin on and 
Too much for me to wanna 
Stay in one spot, another jam or not 
Has gotten me to the point, I'm like a snail 
I've got to formulate a plot fore I end up in jail or shot 
Success is my only motha####in option, failure's not 
Mom, I love you, but this trail has got to go 
I cannot grow old in Salem's lot 
So here I go is my shot.
Feet fail me not cuz maybe the only opportunity that I got

[Hook]

You can do anything you set your mind to, man


----------



## morganj614

*Full Moon Wednesday*

*We get it almost every night 
and when that moon gets big and bright 
it's supernatural delight 
everybody was dancin' in the moonlight 
Guitar Solo 

Everybody here is outta' sight 
they don't bark and don't bite 
they keep things loose, they keep things alight 
everybody was dancin' in the moonlight 

Dancin' in the moonlight 
everybody feelin' warm, and right 
it's such a fine and natural sight 
everybody's dancin' in the moonlight 

We like our fun and we never fight 
you can't dance and stay uptight 
it's supernatural delight 
everybody was dancin' in the moonlight *


----------



## morganj614

*Mooning you some more*

*Oh, I'm being followed by a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 
Leapin and a hoppin' on a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 
And if I ever lose my hands, lose my plough, lose my land, Oh if 
I ever lose my hands, Oh if I ever lose my hands, lose my plough, 
lose my land I won't have to work no more. 

Oh, I'm being followed by a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 
Leapin and a hoppin' on a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 

And if I ever lose my eyes, if all my colours all run dry, Yes if, 
ever lose my eyes, Oh if I ever lose my eyes, if all my colours 
all run dry, I won't have to cry no more. 

Oh, I'm being followed by a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 
Leapin and a hoppin' on a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 

And if I ever lose my legs, I won't moan and I won't beg, Yes if 
I ever lose my legs, Oh if I ever lose my legs I won't moan and I 
won't beg, I won't have to walk no more. 

Oh, I'm being followed by a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 
Leapin and a hoppin' on a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 

And if I ever lose my mouth, all my teeth, north and south, Yes 
if I ever lose my mouth, Oh if I ever lose my mouth, all my teeth 
north and south, I won't have to talk... 
Did it take long to find me? I ask the faithful light. 
Did it take long to find me? And are you gonna stay the night? 

Oh, I'm being followed by a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 
Leapin and a hoppin' on a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow... 
Moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow. *


----------



## morganj614

*Well, it's a marvelous night for a Moondance
With the stars up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to make romance
'Neath the cover of October skies
And all the leaves on the trees are falling
To the sound of the breezes that blow
And I'm trying to please to the calling
Of your heart-strings that play soft and low
And all the night's magic seems to whisper and hush
And all the soft moonlight seems to shine in your blush 
CHORUS:
Can I just have one a' more Moondance with you, my love
Can I just make some more romance with a-you, my love 

Well, I wanna make love to you tonight
I can't wait 'til the morning has come
And I know that the time is just right
And straight into my arms you will run
And when you come my heart will be waiting
To make sure that you're never alone
There and then all my dreams will come true, dear
There and then I will make you my own
And every time I touch you, you just tremble inside
And I know how much you want me that you can't hide 

CHORUS 

Repeat 1st Verse 

One more Moondance with you in the moonlight
On a magic night
La, la, la, la in the moonlight
On a magic night
Can't I just have one more dance with you my love *


----------



## cattitude

There's a (moon out tonight) whoa-oh-oh ooh
Let's go strollin'
There's a (girl in my heart) whoa-oh-oh ooh
Whose heart I've stolen
There's a moon out tonight (whoa-oh-oh ooh)
Let's go strollin' through the park (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh)

There's a (glow in my heart) whoa-oh-oh ooh
I never felt before
There's a (girl at my side) whoa-oh-oh ooh
That I adore
There's a glow in my heart I never felt before (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh)

Oh darlin'
Where have you been?
I've been longin' for you all my life

Whoa-uh-oh baby I never felt this way before
I guess it's because there's a moon out tonight

There's a (glow in my heart) whoa-oh-oh ooh
I never felt before
There's a (girl at my side) whoa-oh-oh ooh
That I adore
There's glow in my heart
I guess it's because

There's a moon out tonight
Moon out tonight
Moon out tonight
Moon out tonight
There's a moon out tonight


----------



## cattitude

Blue moon of Kentucky keep on shining
Shine on the one that's gone and prove untrue
Blue moon of Kentucky keep on shining
Shine on the one that's gone and left me blue

It was on a moonlight night
The stars were shining bright
When they wispered from on high Your lover said good-bye
Blue moon of Kentucky keep on shining
Shine on the one that's gone and said good-bye


----------



## BS Gal

I cant light no more of your darkness
All my pictures seem to fade to black and white
Im growing tired and time stands still before me
Frozen here on the ladder of my life

Its much too late to save myself from falling
I took a chance and changed your way of life
But you misread my meaning when I met you
Closed the door and left me blinded by the light

Dont let the sun go down on me
Although I search myself, its always someone else I see
Id just allow a fragment of your life to wander free
But losing everything is like the sun going down on me

I cant find
Oh, the right romantic line
But see me once and see the way feel
Dont discard me baby dont
Just because you think I mean you harm
Just because you think I mean you harm, oh
But these cuts I have, cuts I have
They need love
They need love, they need love to help them heal

Oh, dont let the sun go down on me
Although I search myself, its always someone else I see
Id just allow a fragment of your life to wander free
Cause losing everything is like the sun going down on me

Dont let the sun go down on me
Although I search myself, its always someone else I that see, yeah
Id just allow a fragment of your life to wander free baby, oh
Cause losing everything is like the sun going down on me


----------



## virgovictoria

Giant steps are what you take
Walking on the moon
I hope my legs don't break
Walking on the moon
We could walk forever
Walking on the moon
We could live together
Walking on, walking on the moon

Walking back from your house
Walking on the moon
Walking back from your house
Walking on the moon
Feet they hardly touch the ground
Walking on the moon
My feet don't hardly make no sound
Walking on, walking on the moon

Some may say
I'm wishing my days away
No way
And if it's the price I pay
Some say
Tomorrow's another day
You stay
I may as well play

Giant steps are what you take
Walking on the moon
I hope my legs don't break
Walking on the moon
We could walk forever
Walking on the moon
We could be together
Walking on, walking on the moon

Some may say
I'm wishing my days away
No way
And if it's the price I pay
Some say
Tomorrow's another day
You stay
I may as well play

Keep it up, keep it up


----------



## virgovictoria

There's a moon over Bourbon Street tonight
I see faces as they pass beneath the pale lamplight
I've no choice but to follow that call
The bright lights, the people, and the moon and all
I pray everyday to be strong
For I know what I do must be wrong
Oh you'll never see my shade or hear the sound of my feet
While there's a moon over Bourbon Street

It was many years ago that I became what I am
I was trapped in this life like an innocent lamb
Now I can only show my face at noon
And you'll only see me walking by the light of the moon
The brim of my hat hides the eye of a beast
I've the face of a sinner but the hands of a priest
Oh you'll never see my shade or hear the sound of my feet
While there's a moon over Bourbon Street

She walks everyday through the streets of New Orleans
She's innocent and young from a family of means
I have stood many times outside her window at night
To struggle with my instinct in the pale moon light
How could I be this way when I pray to God above
I must love what I destroy and destroy the thing I love
Oh you'll never see my shade or hear the sound of my feet
While there's a moon over Bourbon Street


----------



## virgovictoria

Mott the Hoople and the game of Life. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Andy Kaufman in the wrestling match. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Monopoly, Twenty one, checkers, and chess. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Mister Fred Blassie in a breakfast mess. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Let's play Twister, let's play Risk. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
See you heaven if you make the list. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

Hey, Andy did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey Andy are you goofing on Elvis? Hey, baby. Are we losing touch?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon.
If you believe there's nothing up his sleeve, then nothing is cool.

Moses went walking with the staff of wood. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Newton got beaned by the apple good. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Egypt was troubled by the horrible asp. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Mister Charles Darwin had the gall to ask. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

Hey Andy did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey, Andy are you goofing on Elvis? Hey, baby. Are you having fun?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon.
If you believe there's nothing up his sleeve, then nothing is cool.

Here's a little agit for the never-believer. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Here's a little ghost for the offering. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Here's a truck stop instead of Saint Peter's. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Mister Andy Kaufman's gone wrestling [wrestling bears]. Yeah, yeah, yeah,
yeah.

Hey Andy did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey Andy are you goofing on Elvis, hey baby, are we losing touch?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon.
If you believe there's nothing up his sleeve, then nothing is cool.


----------



## BS Gal

Darkness, Darkness
by Jesse Colin Young

Darkness, darkness, be my pillow,
Take my hand, and let me sleep.
In the coolness of your shadow,
In the silence of your deep.
Darkness, darkness, has me yearning,
For things that cannot be.
Keep me my mind from constant turning,
Toward the things it cannot see,
Things it cannot see,
Things it cannot see.

Darkness, darkness, long and lonesome,
As the day brings the pain.
I have found the edge of stillness,
I live in the depth of fear.
Darkness, darkness, be my blanket,
Cover me with endless night,
Take away the pain that flows away,
Fill the emptiness with bright,
Emptiness with bright,
Emptiness with bright.

Darkness, darkness, be my pillow,
Take my hand, and let me sleep.
In the coolness of your shadow,
In the silence of your deep.
Darkness, darkness, be my blanket,
Cover me with endless night,
Take away the pain that flows away,
Fill the emptiness with bright,
Emptiness with bright,
Emptiness with bright.


----------



## Kyle

Hello everybody, this is your action news reporter
With all the news that is  news across the nation
On the scene at the super market
There seems to  have been some disturbance here
Pardon me sir, did you see what  happened?
Yeh, I did...I was standing over there by the tomatoes
And here  he come
Running thru the pole beans, thru the fruits and vegetables
Naked  as a jay-bird
And I hollered over at Ethel...Isaid don't look Ethel
It was  too late, she'd already been incensed...

[Chorus:]
Here he comes,  boogie-dy, boogie-dy
There he goes, boogie-dy, boogie-dy
And he ain't  wearin' no clothes
Oh yes, they call him the streak
Fastest thing on two  feet
He's just as proud as he can be
Of his anatomy
He's gonna give us  a peek
Oh yes, they call him the streak
He likes to show off his  physique
If there's an audience to be found
He'll be streakin'  around
Invitin' public critique...

This is your action news reporter  once again
And we're here at the gas station
Pardon me sir, did you see  what happened?
Yeh, I did...I was just in here gettin' my tires  checked
And he just appeared out of the traffic
Come streakin' around the  grease rack there
Didn't have nothing on but a smile
I looked in there and  Ethel was gettin' her a cold drink
I hollered...Don't look Ethel
It was  too late...She'd already been mooned
Flashed her right there in front of the  shock absorbers

[Chorus]

He ain't rude, boogie-dy, boogie-dy
He  ain't lewd, boogie-dy, boogie-dy
He's just in the mood to run in the  nude

Oh yes, they call him the streak
He likes to turn the other  cheek
He's always making the news
Wearin' just his tennis shoes
Guess  you could call him unique...

Once again, your action news reporter in the  booth at the gym
Covering the disturbance at the basketball  playoffs
Pardon me sir, did you see what happened?
Yeh, I did...half-time,  I was just going down there
To get Ethel a snow cone
Here he come right  our of the cheap seats
Dribblin'...right down the middle of the  court
Didn't have on nothin' but his PF's
Made a hook shot and got out  thru the concession stand
I hollered up at Ethel, I said don't look  Ethel
It was too late...She'd already got a free shot
Grandstanded...Right  there in front of the home team

Here he comes...look...who's that with  him?
Ethel, is that you, Ethel?
What do you think you're doing?
You get  your clothes on!

Ethel, where you going?
Ethel, you shameless  hussy
Say it isn't so Ethel
Ethel..................


----------



## slotted

Well when I was kid I'd take a trip
every summer,
down to Mississippi.
To visit my granny in her ante bellum world.I'd run barefooted all day long,
climbing trees free as a song.
One day I happened catch myself a squirrel.
I stuffed him down in an old shoebox,
punched a couple holes in the top and when Sunday came,
I snuck him into church.
I was sittin way back in the very last pew
showin him to my good buddy Hugh,
when that squirrel got loose
and went totally berserk!

Well what happened next is hard to tell.
Some thought it was heaven others thought it was hell.
But the fact that something was among us
was plain to see.
As the choir sang I Surrender All
the squirrel ran up Harv Newlan's coveralls
harv leaped to his feet anmd said,
"Somethin's got a hold on me!"
YEOW

The day the squirrel went berserk.
In the First Self-Righteous Church
Of that sleepy little town of Pascagoula.
It was a fight for survival,
that broke out in revival.
They were jumpin pews and shouting Halelujah!

Well Harv hit the isles dancin and screamin
some thought he had religion
others thought he had a demon
Harv thought he had a weed eater loose
in his fruit of the looms.
He fell to his knees to plead and beg,
and that squirrel ran out of his britches leg,
unobserved to the other side of the room.

All the way down to the Amen pew
where sat Sister Bertha better than you
Who had been watching all the commotion
with sadistic glee.
You should've seen the look in her eyes
when that squirrel jumped her garters and crossed her thighs.
she jumped to her feet and said,
"Lord have mercy on me!"
As the squirrel made laps inside her dress,
she began to cry and then to confess
to sins that would make a sailor blush with shame.

She told of gossip and church disention,
but the thing that got the most attention
is when she talked about her love life
then she started naming names!

The day the squirrel went berserk.
In the First Self-Righteous Church
Of that sleepy little town of Pascagoula.
It was a fight for survival,
that broke out in revival.
They were jumpin pews and shouting Halelujah!

Well seven deacons and the pastor got saved
and 25,000 dollars got raised.
And 50 volunteered for missions in the Congo
on the spot.
and even without and invitaion
there were at least 500 rededications.
And we ALL got rebaptised whether we needed it or not.

Well you've heard the Bible stories I guess
of how he parted the waters for Moses to pass.
All th miracles God has brought to this l' world.
But the one I'll remember to my dyin day
is how he put that church back on the narrow way
with a half crazed Mississippi Squirrel

The day the squirrel went berserk.
In the First Self-Righteous Church
Of that sleepy little town of Pascagoula.
It was a fight for survival,
that broke out in revival.
They were jumpin pews and shouting Halelujah!


----------



## slotted

Dream weaver
Ive just closed my eyes again
Climbed aboard the dream weaver train
Driver take away my worries of today
And leave tomorrow behind
Ooh dream weaver
I believe you can get me through the night
Ooh dream weaver
I believe we can reach the morning light

Fly me high through the starry skies
Maybe to an astral plane
Cross the highways of fantasy
Help me to forget todays pain

Ooh dream weaver
I believe you can get me through the night
Ooh dream weaver
I believe we can reach the morning light

Though the dawn may be coming soon
There still may be some time
Fly me away to the bright side of the moon
And meet me on the other side

Ooh dream weaver
I believe you can get me through the night
Ooh dream weaver
I believe we can reach the morning light
Dream weaver
Dream weaver
Dream weaver


----------



## mv_princess

Oh oh
Wee-ell-Now!

Relax don't do it
When you want to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
When you want to come

Relax don't do it
When you want to to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Relax don't do it
When you want to suck to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Come-oh oh oh

But shoot it in the right direction
Make making it your intention-ooh yeah
Live those dreams
Scheme those schemes
Got to hit me
Hit me
Hit me with those laser beams

I'm coming
I'm coming-yeah

Relax don't do it
When you want to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come

Relax don't do it
When you want to suck to it
Relax don't do it (love)
When you want to come
When you want to come
When you want to come
Come-huh

Get it up
The scene of love
Oh feel it

Relax
Higher higher

Hey-
Pray


----------



## BS Gal

My Favorite Song of All Time, again Jesse Colin Young, 

Have you Seen the Sunlight?

 Have you seen the sunlight
 Pouring through her hair
 And felt her warm mouth on ya
In the summer's air

Running in a field of brown
Laughing, rolling on the ground now
Smiling as she pulls you down

That's the way she feels about you
That's the way she feels about you

If your dreams should wake you
Screaming in the night
She can touch your face
And take away your fright

Like a tree in a meadow wind
She will bend to take you in
Makes no difference where you been
That's the way she feels about you
That's the way she feels about you

If you wake up screaming
Scared about what you're dreaming
You know she is there, she can share
You're aware she cares about you

In the morning wake up laughing
With the day
She will smile and ask you
With her eyes to stay

Like the sunshine warms the sand
She will touch you with her hand now
Touching makes you understand
That's the way she feels about you
That's the way she feels about you

 Like the sunshine warms the sand
 She will touch you with her hand now
 Touching makes you understand
 That's the way she feels about you
 That's the way she feels about you, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

*Jukebox memories...*

As soon as you are able, woman I am willing
To make the break that we are on the brink of
My cup is on the table, my love is spilling
Waiting here for you to take and drink of

So if you're tired of the same old story,
Oh, turn some pages
I will be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes, yeah, yeah

I knew it had to happen, felt the tables turnin'
Got me through my darkest hour
I heard the thunder clappin', felt the desert burnin'
Until you poured on me like a sweet sunshower

continued below...



advertisement




So if you're tired of the same old story
Oh, turn some pages
I will be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes, ooooh

So if you're tired of the same old story
Oh baby, turn some pages
I will be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes, baby,
Roll with the changes,
Ah you know you know you know you got to

(Keep on rollin') Oh yeah
(Keep on rollin'), oooh roll with the changes
Keep on rollin' (keep on rollin' keep on rollin')
Oh now roll with the changes oh baby
(Keep on rollin') oh babe (keep on rollin')
Oh you got to learn to roll with the changes
Got to, got to, got to, got to keep on rollin'
Keep on rollin', got to learn to, got to learn to,
Got to learn to roll

Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh
Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh
Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh
Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh, aah


----------



## jazz lady

Rollin' down highway 95 
Sailin' through her hometown countryside 
Move on over stand astride 
My cruise control's in overdrive 
Need to take my baby for a ride 

Ooo she's like a smooth stretch of highway 
Ooo she's like a cool Summer breeze 
If my motor's runnin' right, we might lose control tonight 
Got the shape I love to squeeze, looks that bring me to my knees 
Oh please, let it roll tonight 

Might be doin' more thahn fifty-five 
When I sit my baby right down by my side 
Where the rubber hit the road 
This rig don't dig no overload 
Come on, and let my baby ride 

Ooo she's like a smooth stretch of highway 
Ooo she's like a cool Summer breeze 
If my motor's runnin' right, we might lose control tonight 
Got the shape I love to squeeze, looks that bring me to my knees 
Oh please, let it roll tonight 

Now I know just how heaven feels 
When she reach beneath my big old steerin' wheel 
Dyna flow, power glide 
Bored and stroked, I'm satisfied 
When I take my baby for a ride 

Ooo she's like a smooth stretch of highway 
Ooo she's like a cool Summer breeze 
If my motor's runnin' right, we might lose control tonight 
Got the shape I love to squeeze, looks that bring me to my knees 
Oh please, let it roll tonight


----------



## jazz lady

So far, far away 
I traveled 'cross this world today 
I'm sailin' on 
Sailin' on, I'll sail away 

As the spotlight falls around me 
You know I'm drownin' in this life 
And through it all, I hold onto you 
Into the sunset, my heart is true 
I'm movin' on, for one last song 
I'm sailin' on, I'll sail away 

Sailin' on, sailin' on, I'll sail away 

A time to leave, a place to see
'cause in my soul, I'm a ramblin' free
And through it all, I hold onto you
Into the sunset, my heart is true 
I'm movin' on, for one last song 
I'm sailin' on, I'll sail away 

Sailin' on, sailin' on, I'll sail away 
Sailin' on, on, and on, sail away 
Sailin' on, on, and on, I'll sail away 
Sailin' on, on, and on, sail away 
Sailin' on, on, and on, I'll sail away


----------



## outofkash

Good lord... what have you been doing tonight????


----------



## jazz lady

outofkash said:
			
		

> Good lord... what have you been doing tonight????



Who me, Sis?    Nothing out of the ordinary...  

One for you....   .38 Special....

I never knew there'd come a day 
When I'd be sayin to you
Don't let this good love slip away
Now that we know that its true
Don't, Don't you know the kind of man I am
No, said I'd never fall in love again
But its real
And the feeling comes shinin thru


(Chorus)
I'm so caught up in you
Little girl
And I never did suspect a thing
So caught up in you
Little girl
That I never wanna get myself free
And baby its true
You're the one
Who caught me, baby you taught me
How good it could be


It took so long to change my mind
I thought that love was a game 
I played around enough to find
No two are ever the same
You made me realize the love I'd missed
So hot, love I couldn't quite resist
When its right, the light just comes shinin thru 

(Chorus) 
I'm so caught up in you
Little girl
You're the one that's got me down on my knees
So caught up in you
Little girl
That I never wanna get myself free
And baby its true
You're the one
Who caught me, baby you taught me
How good it could be

Fill your days and your nights
No need to ever ask me twice
oh no
Whenever you want me
And if ever, comes a day
When you should turn and walk away
Oh no
I can't live without you

I'm so caught up in you

And if ever comes a day 
When you should turn and walk away
Oh no
I can't live with out you

(Chorus) 
I'm so caught up in you
Little girl
You're the one that's got me down on my knees
So caught up in you
Little girl
That I never wanna get myself free
And baby its true
You're the one
Who caught me, baby you taught me
How good it could be


----------



## kwillia

If I were a song right now... this would be me...

Hello, 
Is there anybody in there 
Just nod if you can hear me 
Is there anyone at home 
Come on now 
I hear you're feeling down 
I can ease your pain 
And get you on your feet again 
Relax 
I'll need some information first 
Just the basic facts 
Can you show me where it hurts 

There is no pain, you are receding 
A distant ship smoke on the horizon 
You are coming through in waves 
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying 
When I was a child I had a fever 
My hands felt just like two balloons 
Now I've got that feeling once again 
I can't explain, you would not understand 
This is not how I am 
I have become comfortably numb 

O.K. 
Just a little pin prick 
There'll be no more aaaaaaaah! 
But you may feel a little sick 
Can you stand up? 
I do believe it's working, good 
That'll keep you going through the show 
Come on it's time to go. 

There is no pain you are receding 
A distant ship smoke on the horizon 
You are only coming through in waves 
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying 
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse 
Out of the corner of my eye 
I turned to look but it was gone 
I cannot put my finger on it now 
The child is grown 
The dream is gone 
And I have become 
Comfortably numb.


----------



## qadthane

God, what a mess, on the ladder of success
Where you take one step and miss the whole first rung
Dreams unfulfilled, graduate unskilled
It beats pickin' cotton and waitin' to be forgotten

We are the sons of no one, bastards of young
We are the sons of no one, bastards of young
The daughters and the sons

Clean your baby womb, trash that baby boom
Elvis in the ground, there'll ain't no beer tonight
Income tax deduction, what a hell of a function
It beats pickin' cotton and waitin' to be forgotten

We are the sons of no one, bastards of young
We are the sons of no one, bastards of young
The daughters and the sons

Unwillingness to claim us, we got no war to name us

The ones who love us best are the ones we'll lay to rest
And visit their graves on holidays at best
The ones who love us least are the ones we'll die to please
If it's any consolation, I don't begin to understand them

We are the sons of no one, bastards of young
We are the sons of no one, bastards of young
The daughters and the sons


----------



## jazz lady

*Everything but the girl...*

I step off the train 
I'm walkin' down your street again 
And past your door 
But you don't live there anymore
It's years since you've been there 
And now you've disappeared somewhere 
Like outer space
You've found some better place

And I miss you 
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you
Oh
(Like the deserts miss the rain) 

Could you be dead? 
You always were two steps ahead 
Of ev'ryone 
We'd walk behind while you would run
I look up at your house 
And I can almost hear you shout, down to me 
Where I always used to be 

And I miss you
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you 
(Like the deserts miss the rain)

Back on the train 
I ask why did I come again 
Can I confess 
I've been hangin' 'round your old address?
And the years have proved 
To offer nothin' since you moved
You're long gone
But I can't move on

And I miss you 
Oh-oh (Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you, yeah
(Like the deserts miss the rain) And I miss you

I step off the train 
I'm walkin' down your street again 
Past your door 
I guess you don't live there anymore
It's years since you've been there 
And now you've disappeared somewhere 
Like outer space
You've found some better place

And I miss you
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you, yeah
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you, and I miss you
(Like the deserts miss the rain)
And I miss you, yeah
(Like the deserts miss the rain)

Deserts miss the rain
(Like the deserts miss the rain) Like the deserts miss the rain
(Like the deserts miss the rain)


----------



## Bustem' Down

Kyle said:
			
		

> Hello everybody, this is your action news reporter
> With all the news that is  news across the nation
> On the scene at the super market
> There seems to  have been some disturbance here
> Pardon me sir, did you see what  happened?
> Yeh, I did...I was standing over there by the tomatoes
> And here  he come
> Running thru the pole beans, thru the fruits and vegetables
> Naked  as a jay-bird
> And I hollered over at Ethel...Isaid don't look Ethel
> It was  too late, she'd already been incensed...
> 
> [Chorus:]
> Here he comes,  boogie-dy, boogie-dy
> There he goes, boogie-dy, boogie-dy
> And he ain't  wearin' no clothes
> Oh yes, they call him the streak
> Fastest thing on two  feet
> He's just as proud as he can be
> Of his anatomy
> He's gonna give us  a peek
> Oh yes, they call him the streak
> He likes to show off his  physique
> If there's an audience to be found
> He'll be streakin'  around
> Invitin' public critique...
> 
> This is your action news reporter  once again
> And we're here at the gas station
> Pardon me sir, did you see  what happened?
> Yeh, I did...I was just in here gettin' my tires  checked
> And he just appeared out of the traffic
> Come streakin' around the  grease rack there
> Didn't have nothing on but a smile
> I looked in there and  Ethel was gettin' her a cold drink
> I hollered...Don't look Ethel
> It was  too late...She'd already been mooned
> Flashed her right there in front of the  shock absorbers
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> He ain't rude, boogie-dy, boogie-dy
> He  ain't lewd, boogie-dy, boogie-dy
> He's just in the mood to run in the  nude
> 
> Oh yes, they call him the streak
> He likes to turn the other  cheek
> He's always making the news
> Wearin' just his tennis shoes
> Guess  you could call him unique...
> 
> Once again, your action news reporter in the  booth at the gym
> Covering the disturbance at the basketball  playoffs
> Pardon me sir, did you see what happened?
> Yeh, I did...half-time,  I was just going down there
> To get Ethel a snow cone
> Here he come right  our of the cheap seats
> Dribblin'...right down the middle of the  court
> Didn't have on nothin' but his PF's
> Made a hook shot and got out  thru the concession stand
> I hollered up at Ethel, I said don't look  Ethel
> It was too late...She'd already got a free shot
> Grandstanded...Right  there in front of the home team
> 
> Here he comes...look...who's that with  him?
> Ethel, is that you, Ethel?
> What do you think you're doing?
> You get  your clothes on!
> 
> Ethel, where you going?
> Ethel, you shameless  hussy
> Say it isn't so Ethel
> Ethel..................


My god I haven't heard Ray Stevens in ages!


----------



## jazz lady

*I know it's been posted before...*

but Chris Isaak was just performing this on The Tonight Show...  :shiver:

The world was on fire 
No one could save me but you. 
Strange what desire will make foolish people do 
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you 
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you 

No, I don't want to fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 
No, I don't want to fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 
With you 
With you 

What a wicked game you play 
To make me feel this way 
What a wicked thing to do 
To let me dream of you 
What a wicked thing to say 
You never felt this way 
What a wicked thing to do 
To make me dream of you 
v And I don't wanna fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 
And I don't want to fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 

{World was on fire 
No one could save me but you 
Strange what desire will make foolish people do 
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you 
I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you 

No I don't wanna fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart 
No I don't wanna fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 
With you 
With you 

Nobody loves no one


----------



## jazz lady

Do you ever feel like breaking down?
Do you ever feel out of place?
Like somehow you just don't belong
And no one understands you
Do you ever wanna run away?
Do you lock yourself in your room?
With the radio on turned up so loud 
That no one hears you screaming

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

Do you wanna be somebody else?
Are you sick of feeling so left out?
Are you desperate to find something more?
Before your life is over
Are you stuck inside a world you hate?
Are you sick of everyone around?
With their big fake smiles and stupid lies
While deep inside you're bleeding

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

No one ever lied straight to your face
And no one ever stabbed you in the back
You might think I'm happy but I'm not gonna be okay
Everybody always gave you what you wanted
You never had to work it was always there
You don't know what it's like, what it's like

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like (what it's like)

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life


----------



## morganj614

*
It seems so obvious
Theres something up with us
I swear I feel it
From across the room.
So can I ask you this?
Not to be forward, miss,
But I think I'll kill myself
If I never know...

What do I have to do
To get inside of you?
To get inside of you?
Cuz I love the way you move,
When I'm inside of you.
When I'm inside of you...

Just ask and I will do
Anything you want me to
There is no limit
To how far I will go..
And I'm sure I can't pretend
To be a gentlemen..
But before I began,
I just gotta know,
Just gotta know....

What do I have to do
To get inside of you?
To get inside of you?
Cuz I love the way you move,
When I'm inside of you.
When I'm inside of you...

For now I'll play the game
And I'm waiting for your move
But I've got to say
That I never lose..

What do I have to do
To get inside of you?
To get inside of you?
What do I have to do
To get inside of you?
To get inside of you?
Cuz I love the way you move,
When I'm inside of you.
When I'm inside of you...
When I'm inside of you.
You...
You...
You...
When I'm inside of you...*


----------



## otter

Now that shes back in the atmosphere
With drops of jupiter in her hair, hey, hey
She acts like summer and walks like rain
Reminds me that theres time to change, hey, hey
Since the return from her stay on the moon
She listens like spring and she talks like june, hey, hey

Tell me did you sail across the sun
Did you make it to the milky way to see the lights all faded
And that heaven is overrated

Tell me, did you fall for a shooting star
One without a permanent scar
And did you miss me while you were looking at yourself out there

Now that shes back from that soul vacation
Tracing her way through the constellation, hey, hey
She checks out mozart while she does tae-bo
Reminds me that theres time to grow, hey, hey

Now that shes back in the atmosphere
Im afraid that she might think of me as plain ol jane
Told a story about a man who is too afraid to fly so he never did land

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
And head back to the milky way
And tell me, did venus blow your mind
Was it everything you wanted to find
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there

Can you imagine no love, pride, deep-fried chicken
Your best friend always sticking up for you even when I know youre wrong
Can you imagine no first dance, freeze dried romance five-hour phone
Conversation
The best soy latte that you ever had . . . and me

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
And head back toward the milky way


----------



## virgovictoria

If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you a house (I would buy you a house)
If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you furniture for your house
(Maybe a nice chesterfield or an ottoman)
If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you a K-Car (a nice Reliant automobile)
If I Had $1000000 I'd buy your love.

If I Had $1000000 
I'd build a tree fort in our yard.
If I Had $1000000 
You could help, it wouldn't be that hard.
If I Had $1000000 
Maybe we could put a refrigerator in there.
(Wouldn't that be fabulous)

If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you a fur coat (but not a real fur coat that's cruel)
If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you an exotic pet (Like a llama or an emu)
If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you John Merrick's remains (All them crazy elephant bones)
If I Had $1000000 I'd buy your love

If I Had $1000000 
We wouldn't have to walk to the store
If I Had $1000000 
We'd take a limousine 'cause it costs more
If I Had $1000000
We wouldn't have to eat Kraft Dinner.
(But we would eat Kraft Dinner. Of course we would, we'd just eat more. 
And buy really expensive ketchup with it. 
That's right, all the fanciest Dijon Ketchup. Mmmmmm.)

If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you a green dress (but not a real green dress, that's cruel)
If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you some art (a Picasso or a Garfunkel)
If I Had $1000000 (If I Had $1000000)
I'd buy you a monkey (haven't you always wanted a monkey?)
If I Had $1000000 I'd buy your love

If I Had $1000000, If I Had $1000000
If I Had $1000000, If I Had $1000000
I'd be rich.


----------



## otter

Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell
Jimmy Rogers on the victrola up high
Mama's dancing with baby on her shoulder
The Sun is setting like molasses in the sky.
The boy could sing, knew how to move, everything.
Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for.

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

Up in Memphis the music's like a heat wave
White lightning, bound to drive you wild.
Mama's baby's in the heart of every school girl
"Love me tender" leaves 'em cryin' in the aisle
The way he moved, it was a sin, so sweet and true.

Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for.

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

Every word of every song that he sang was for you.
In a flash he was gone, it happened so soon,

What could you do?

Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.
Black velvet and that little boy smile
Black velvet with that slow southern style
A new religion that'll bring you to your knees
Black velvet if you please.

...If you please
If you please


----------



## Angel

She doesnt own a dress, her hair is always a mess
If you catch her stealin, she wont confess
Shes beautiful
She smokes a pack a day, oh wait, thats me but anyway
She doesnt care a thing about that, hey,
She thinks Im beautiful
Meet virginia
She never compromises, loves babies and surprises
Wears hi-heels when she exercises
Aint that beautiful
Meet virginia
Well she wants to be the queen
Then she thinks about her scene
Pulls her hair back as she screams
I dont really wanna be the queen
Her daddy wrestles alligators, mama works on carburetors
Her brother is a fine mediator for the president
Well here she is again on the phone
Just like me hates to be alone
We just like to sit at home, and rip on the president
Meet virginia
Well she wants to live her life
Then she thinks about her life
Pulls her hair back as she screams
I dont really wanna live this life
She only drinks coffee at midnight, when the moment is not
Right, her timing is quite-unusual
You see her confidence is tragic, but her intuition magic
And the shape of her body - unusual
Meet virginia-i cant wait to
Meet virginia-yea
Chorus I & 2


----------



## otter

As soon as you are able
Woman I am willing
To make the break that we
Are on the brink of
My cup is on the table
Our love is spilling
Waiting here for you to
Take and drink of

So if youre tired of the
Same old story
Turn some pages
Ill be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes

I knew it had to happen
Felt the tables turnin
Got me through my darkest hour
I heard the thunder clappin
Felt the desert burnin
Until you poured on me
Like a sweet sunshower

So if youre tired of the
Same old story
Turn some pages
Ill be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes

Roll with the changes


----------



## otter

You make me weep and wanna die
Just when you said wed try
Lovin, touchin, squeezin each other

When Im alone all by myself
Youre out with someone else
Lovin, touchin, squeezin each other

Youre tearin me apart
Every day, every day
Youre tearin me apart
Oh what can I say?
Youre tearin me apart

It wont be long, yes till youre alone
When your lover, oh, he hasnt come home
Cause hes lovin oo, hes touchin,
Hes squeezin another

Hes tearin you apart
Every day, every day
Hes tearin you apart
Oh girl what can you say?
Cause hes lovin, touchin another
Now its your turn, girl to cry
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na


----------



## Angel

My friend assures me, "It's all or nothing."
I am not worried I am not overly concerned
My friend implores me, "For one time only,
make an exception." I am not worried
Wrap her up in a package of lies
Send her off to a coconut island
I am not worried I am not overly concerned with the status of my emotions
"Oh," she says, "you're changing."
But we're always changing

It does not bother me to say this isn't love
Because if you don't want to talk about it then it isn't love
And I guess I'm going to have to live with that
But I'm sure there's something in a shade of grey,
Something in between,
And I can always change my name
If that's what you mean

My friend assures me, "It's all or nothing."
But I am not really worried I am not overly concerned
You try to tell yourself the things you try to tell yourself
To make yourself forget I am not worried
"If it's love," she said, "then we're going to have to think about the consequences."
She can't stop shaking I can't stop touching her and...

This time when kindness falls like rain
It washes her away and Anna begins to change her mind
"These seconds when I'm shaking leave me shuddering for days," she says
And I'm not ready for this sort of thing

But I'm not going to break and I'm not going to worry about it anymore
I'm not going to bend, and I'm not going to break and I'm not going to worry about it anymore
It seems like I should say, "As long as this is love..."
But it's not all that easy so maybe I should
Snap her up in a butterfly net Pin her down on a photograph album
I am not worried I've done this sort of thing before
But then I start to think about the consequences
Because I don't get no sleep in a quiet room and...

The time when kindness falls like rain
It washes me away and Anna begins to change my mind
And everytime she sneezes I believe it's love and
Oh lord, I'm not ready for this sort of thing

She's talking in her sleep
It's keeping me awake and Anna begins to toss and turn
And every word is nonsense but I understand and
Oh lord, I'm not ready for this sort of thing

Her kindness bangs a gong
It's moving me along and Anna begins to fade away
It's chasing me away She disappears and
Oh lord, I'm not ready for this sort of thing


----------



## otter

For the forum wimmens...  

You talk too much, you talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound to drive me away

Now you get on the telephone with your girlfriend,
your conversation baby ain't got no end
Yakety-yakety-yakety-yak all the time,
you keep on talking baby drive me out of my mind
You talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound to drive me away

Well I laid out in the afternoon I start to nappin',
you walk into the room with them jaws a-flappin'
You keep that motormouth moving morning, noon and night,
you keep on talking baby make my head turn white
You talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound just to drive me away

I think you're trying to put me through some kind of test,
I'm begging you baby won't you give it a rest
You talk about people that you don't even know,
keep it up baby I'm gonna pick up and blow
You talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound to drive me away

Don't get me wrong baby I don't mean to complain,
but if you keep on talking you're gonna drive me insane
You keep on talking all around the clock,
I'm begging you baby won't you please stop
You talk too much,
I can't believe the things that you say everyday
If you keep on talking baby,
you know you're bound to drive me away


----------



## otter

Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their hollywood bungalows
Are you a lucky little lady in the city of light
Or just another lost angel...city of night
City of night, city of night, city of night, woo, cmon
L.a. woman, l.a. woman
L.a. woman sunday afternoon x3
Drive through your suburbs
Into your blues, into your blues, yeah
Into your blue-blue blues
Into your blues, ohh, yeah
I see your hair is burnin
Hills are filled with fire
If they say I never loved you
You know they are a liar
Drivin down your freeways
Midnight alleys roam
Cops in cars, the topless bars
Never saw a woman...
So alone, so alone x2
Motel money murder madness
Lets change the mood from glad to sadness
Mr. mojo risin, mr. mojo risin x2
Got to keep on risin
Mr. mojo risin, mr. mojo risin
Mojo risin, gotta mojo risin
Mr. mojo risin, gotta keep on risin
Risin, risin
Gone risin, risin
Im gone risin, risin
I gotta risin, risin
Well, risin, risin
I gotta, wooo, yeah, risin
Woah, ohh yeah
Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their hollywood bungalows
Are you a lucky little lady in the city of light
Or just another lost angel...city of night
City of night, city of night, city of night, woah, cmon
L.a. woman, l.a. woman, l.a. woman, your my woman
Little l.a. woman, little l.a. woman
L.a. l.a. woman woman, l.a. woman cmon


----------



## otter

Got a surprise especially for you,
Something that both of us have always wanted to do.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I've got two tickets to paradise,
Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
I've got two tickets to paradise,
I've got two tickets to paradise.

oh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh
oh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh

I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I've got two tickets to paradise,
Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
I've got two tickets to paradise,
I've got two tickets to paradise.


----------



## otter

A hot summer night, fell like a net
I've gotta find my baby yet
I need you to soothe my head
Turn my blue heart to red

Doctor, doctor give me the news
I've got a bad case of lovin' you
No pill's gonna cure my ill
I've got a bad case of lovin' you

A pretty face don't make no pretty heart
I learned that buddy, from the start
You think I'm cute, a little bit shy
Momma, I ain't that kind of guy

Doctor, doctor give me the news
I've got a bad case of lovin' you
No pill's gonna cure my ill
I've got a bad case of lovin' you

Wooah

I know you like it, you like it on top
Tell me momma are you gonna stop

You had me down, 21 to zip
Smile of Judas on your lip
Shake my fist, knock on wood
I've got it bad and I've got it good

Doctor, doctor give me the news
I've got a bad case of lovin' you
No pill's gonna cure my ill
I've got a bad case of lovin' you


----------



## otter

Never again, isnt that what you said?
Youve been through this before
An you swore this time youd think with your head
No one, would ever have you again
And if takin was gonna get done
Youd decide where and when
Just when you think you got it down
Your heart securely tied and bound
They whisper, promises in the dark

Armed and ready, you fought love battles in the night
But too many opponents made you weary of the fight
Blinded by passion, you foolishly let someone in
All the warnings went off in your head
Still you had to give in

Just when you think you got it down
Resistance nowhere to be found
They whisper, promises in the dark

But promises, you know what theyre for
It sounds so convincing, but you heard it before
Cause talk is cheap and you gotta be sure
And so you put up your guard
And you try to be hard
But your heart says try again

You desperately search for a way to conquer the fear
No line of attack has been planned to fight back the tears
Where brave and restless dreams are both won and lost
On the edge is where it seems its well worth the cost
Just when you think you got it down
Your heart in pieces on the ground
They whisper, promises in the -- dark


----------



## virgovictoria

Otter, are you ja-ja-ja-jammin' over there?     Or just laying down some lyrics?  

Rock on, Rodent!!!


----------



## Angel

*Otter bought up the horrible Robert Palmer song, so I leave you with this...*

If I 
Should stay 
I would only be in your way 
So I'll go 
But I know 
I'll think of you every step of 
the way 

And I... 
Will always 
Love you, oohh 
Will always 
Love you 
You 
My darling you 
Mmm-mm 

Bittersweet 
Memories 
That is all I'm taking with me 
So good-bye 
Please don't cry 
We both know I'm not what you 
You need 

And I... 
Will always love you 
I... 
Will always love you 
You, ooh 

[Instrumental / Sax solo]

I hope 
life treats you kind 
And I hope 
you have all you've dreamed of 
And I wish you joy 
and happiness 
But above all this 
I wish you love 

And I... 
Will always love you 
I... 
Will always love you 
[Repeat]

I, I will always love 
You.... 
You 
Darling I love you 
I'll always 
I'll always 
Love 
You.. 
Oooh 
Ooohhh


----------



## otter

Sittin thinkin sinkin drinkin
Wondring what Ill do when Im through tonight
Smokin mopin maybe just hopin
Some little girl will pass on by
To wanna be alone
But I love my girl at home
I remember what she said
She said, my! my! my!
Dont tell lies!
Keep fidelity in your head!
My! my! my! dont tell lies!
When youve done your show go to bed
Dont say hi! like a spider to a fly
Jump right ahead and youre dead!

Sit up fed up low down go round
Down to the bar at the place Im at
Sittin drinkin superficially thinkin
About the rinsd out blonde on my left
And then I said hi! like a spider to a fly
Remembring what my little girl said
She was coming flirty
She lookd about thirty
I would have run away, but I was on my own
She told me later shes a machine operator
She said she liked the way I held the microphone
I said, my! my! my! like a spider to a fly
Jump right ahead in my web!


----------



## otter

All I wanna do when I wake up in the morning is see you eyes
Rosanna, rosanna
I never thought that a girl like you could ever care for me, rosanna

All I wanna do in the middle of the evening is hold you tight
Rosanna, rosanna
I didnt know you were looking for more than I could ever be

Not quite a year since she went away, rosanna yeah
Now shes gone and I have to say
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, rosanna yeah
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, rosanna yeah

I can see your face still shining through the window on the other side
Rosanna, rosanna
I didnt know that a girl like you could make me feel so sad, rosanna

All I wanna tell you is now youll never ever have to compromise
Rosanna, rosanna
I never thought that losing you could ever hurt so bad

Not quite a year since she went away, rosanna yeah
Now shes gone and I have to say
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, rosanna yeah
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, rosanna yeah

Not quite a year since she went away, rosanna yeah
Now shes gone and I have to say
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, rosanna yeah
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, rosanna yeah

Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, rosanna yeah
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, rosanna yeah


----------



## otter

I bought a brand new airmobile
It was custom made
It was a Flight DeVille
With an outboard motor
And some hideaway wings
Push in on the button and you can hear her sing
Now you can't catch me
No, baby, you can't catch me
'Cause if you get too close
You know I'm gone like a cool breeze

New Jersey Turnpike in the wee wee hours
I was rolling slowly 'cause of drizzlin' showers
Up come a flattop he was movin' up with me
Then come sailin' goodbye
In a little old suped up mini
I put my foot in my tank and I begin to roll
Moanin' sirens, was the state patrol
So I get out my wings and then I blew my horn
Bye-bye New Jersey I become airborne

Now you can't catch me
No, baby you can't catch me
'Cause if you get too close
You know I'm gone like a cool breeze

Flyin' with my baby last Saturday night
Wasn't no gray cloud floatin' in sight
Big full moon shinin' up above
Cuddle up honey be my love
Sweetest little thing that I ever seen
I'm gonna name you Mabelline
Flyin' with all the things set on flight control
Radio tuned to rock 'n' roll
Two, three hours passin' by
Altitude dropped to 505
Fuel consumption way too fast
Let's get on home before we run out of gas

Now you can't catch me
No baby, you can't catch me
'Cause if you get too close
You know I'm gone like a cool breeze


----------



## RoseRed

*Tonights repeat...*

If it keeps on rainin, levees goin to break,
If it keeps on rainin, levees goin to break,
When the levee breaks Ill have no place to stay.
Mean old levee taught me to weep and moan,
Lord, mean old levee taught me to weep and moan,
Got what it takes to make a mountain man leave his home,
Oh, well, oh, well, oh, well.
Dont it make you feel bad
When youre tryin to find your way home,
You dont know which way to go? 
If youre goin down south
They go no work to do,
If you dont know about chicago.
Cryin wont help you, prayin wont do you no good,
Now, cryin wont help you, prayin wont do you no good,
When the levee breaks, mama, you got to move.
All last night sat on the levee and moaned,
All last night sat on the levee and moaned,
Thinkin bout me baby and my happy home.
Going, gon to chicago,
Gon to chicago,
Sorry but I cant take you.
Going down, going down now, going down.


----------



## otter

You Could've Heard A Pin Drop
When They Walked Through The Door
Had To Turn My Eyes Away
My Heart Fell To The Floor
Someone Whispered, "Where's Her Halo?"
Cause She Had An Angel's Face
He Stood There Smiling, Holding On
To The One Who Took My Place

So...
Tonight The Heartache's On Me, On Me
Let's Drink A Toast To The Fool Who Couldn't See
Bartender Pour The Wine, 'Cause The Hurtin's All Mine
Tonight The Heartache's On Me

I Wonder If He Told Her
She's The Best He's Ever Known
The Way He Told Me Ev'ry Night
When We Were All Alone
She'll Find Out When The New Wears Off
He'll Find Somebody New
She'll Learn What Heartache's All About
And What I'm Going Through

But...
Tonight The Heartache's On Me, On Me
Let's Drink A Toast To The Fool Who Couldn't See
Bartender Pour The Wine, 'Cause The Hurtin's All Mine
Tonight The Heartache's On Me
But...
Tonight The Heartache's On Me, On Me
Let's Drink A Toast To The Fool Who Couldn't See
Bartender Pour The Wine, 'Cause The Hurtin's All Mine
Tonight The Heartache's On Me

Yes Tonight, The Heartache's On Me
Oh Lovers Like You And Me Will Never Say Die


----------



## RoseRed

While I'm far away from you, my baby,
I know it's hard for you, my baby,
Because it's hard for me, my baby,
And the darkest hour is just before dawn---

Each night before you go to bed, my baby,
Whisper a little prayer for me my baby.
And tell all the stars above
This is dedicated to the one I love...

Love can never be exactly like we want it to be.
I could be satisfied knowing you love me.
But there's one thing I want you to do especially for me---
And it's something that everybody needs.

While I'm far away from you, my baby,
Whisper a little prayer for me, my baby,
Because it's hard for me, my baby,
And the darkest hour is just before dawn.

If there's one thing I want you to do especially for me
And it's something that everybody needs...

Each night before you go to bed, my baby,
Whisper a little prayer for me, my baby,
And tell all the stars above---
This is dedicated to the one I love.
This is dedicated (to the one I love)
This is dedicated to the one I love
This is dedicated (to the one I love)
This is dedicated...


----------



## RoseRed

I hear you loud and clear my dear but it's nothing I haven't heard 
Excuse me if I'm not hanging on your every word 
I can recite each line by heart 
I know my role...I know my part 
But the truth of the matter is I'm through with all this chatter 
Enough about you baby-let's talk about me 
You don't even have a clue lately what I really need 
You forgot how to listen 
That's what I'm missin' 
And I just wanna scream enough about you baby 
Let's talk about me
I must've dropped a hundred hints and you let 'em fly right by 
Time and again I find myself just wonderin' why 
Now when I try to talk to you 
You're not the girl I thought I knew 
Well, here's some good advice let me get a word in edgewise 
Enough about you baby-let's talk about me 
You don't even have a clue lately what I really need 
You forgot how to listen 
That's what I'm missin' 
And I just wanna scream enough about you baby 
Let's talk about me 
Take some time to see what's on my mind 
You'll be amazed at what you'll find 

Enough about you baby-let's talk about me 
You don't even have a clue lately what I really need 
You forgot how to listen 
That's what I'm missin' 
And I just wanna scream enough about you baby 
Let's talk about me 
Let's talk about me 
Me, Me, Me, Me, Me-Yeah 
Enough about you baby


----------



## Angel

Goodnight sweetheart, well it's time to go,
Goodnight sweetheart, well it's time to go,
I hate to leave you but I really must say,
Goodnight sweetheart, goodnight.

Goodnight sweetheart, well it's time to go,
Goodnight sweetheart, well it's time to go,
I hate to leave you but I really must say,
Goodnight sweetheart, goodnight.

Well it's three o'clock in the morning
Baby I just can't git right??
Well I hate to leave you baby,
Don't mean maybe,
Because I love you so.

Goodnight sweetheart, well it's time to go,
Goodnight sweetheart, well it's time to go,
I hate to leave you but I really must say,
Oh goodnight sweetheart, goodnight.

Mother, and your father
Don't like it if I stay here too long
One kiss in the dark,
And I'll be going,
You know I hate to go.

Goodnight sweetheart, well it's time to go,
Goodnight sweetheart, well it's time to go,
I hate to leave you but I really must say,
Oh goodnight sweetheart, goodnight.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Let's talk about me
> Let's talk about me
> Me, Me, Me, Me, Me-Yeah
> Enough about you baby



  Oh, shut your mouth and tie your fingers up, Jazz.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh, shut your mouth and tie your fingers up, Jazz.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

>



Oh, just ignore me.  It's been a hell of a night.


----------



## RoseRed

*Okay...*

Constantly creepin' caterpillar,
Still a swoon in a cocoon.
Soon you might emerge,
And you're made to emerge.
A little longing to love, lush,
Starving for affection.
Hidden by the size of my perfection,
With one exception...

If you wanna butterfly,
You gotta be a butterfly.
You know that nothing falls out of the sky.
Still a swoon in a cocoon.
If you wanna butterfly,
You gotta be a butterfly.
You know that nothing falls out of the sky.

How do I hide somebody from the great blue wide?
I'll come and sweep you up,
'Cause your time ain't up, be patient.
Now you see the sun is rising and your realizing,
Wise enough to know,
That you gotta let yourself grow.

If you wanna butterfly,
You gotta be a butterfly.
You know that nothing falls out of the sky.
Still a swoon in a cocoon.
If you wanna butterfly,
You gotta be a butterfly.
You know that nothing falls out of the sky.

What goes around comes back around;
This is nature's way.
Be conscious of what you do,
Because you will be repaid.
If you put turnips in the ground,
You will not harvest grapes.
You are what you attracted,
And this is why I say;

Uhhhhhh... 

If you wanna a butterfly,
You gotta be a butterfly.
You know that nothing falls out of the sky.
Still a swoon in a cocoon.
If you wanna a butterfly,
You gotta be a butterfly.
You know that nothing falls out of the sky.

Constantly creepin' caterpillar,
Still a swoon in a cocoon.
Soon you might emerge,
And be made to emerge.

Maybe...
Still a swoon in a cocoon (repeated MANY times!)
Uhhhhhh...


----------



## jazz lady

Love is tragic
Love is bold
You will always
Do what you are told

Love is hard
Love is strong
You will never say that you were wrong
I don't know when I got bitter
Love is surely better when it's gone

'Cause you wanted more
More than I could give
More than I could handle
In a life that I can't live
You wanted more
More than I could bear
More than I could offer
For a love that isn't there

Love is colour
Love is loud
Love is never saying you're too proud

Love is trusting
Love is honest
Love is not a hand that holds you down
I don't know when I got bitter
Love is surely better when it's gone

'Cause you wanted more
More than I could give
More than I could handle
In a life that I can't live
You wanted more
More than I could bear
More than I could offer
For a love that isn't there

I got to pick me up when I am down
I got to get my feet back on the ground
I got to pick me up when I am down

I don't know when I got bitter
Love is surely better when it's gone

'Cause you wanted more
More than I could give
More than I could handle
In a life that I can't live
You wanted more
More than I could bear
More than I could offer
For a love that isn't there

You wanted more
More than I could love
More than I could offer
The harder you would shove
You wanted more
More than I could give
More than I could handle
In a life that I can't live


----------



## IcePrincess

Could'nt help but post this (funniest freaking song I have ever heard):

Crazy ##### by Buckcherry
Alright! 

Break me down 
You got a lovely face 
We're going to your place 
And now you got to freak me out 
Scream so loud 
Getting ####ing laid 
You want me to stay 
But I got to make my way 

Chorus: 
Hey! 
You're a crazy ##### 
But you #### so good I'm on top of it 
When I dream 
I'm doing you all night 
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on 

(Repeat Chorus) 

Take it all 
The paper is your game 
You jump in bed with fame 
Another one night payed in full 
You're so fine 
It won't be a loss 
Cashing in the rocks 
Just to get you face to face 

(Chorus x2) 

Get the video 
#### you so good 
Get the video 
#### you so good 

Crazy ##### 
Crazy ##### 
Crazy... ##### 

(Chorus) 

Hey 
You're a crazy ##### 
But you #### so good I'm on top of it 
When I dream 
I'm doing you all night 
Scratches all down my back 
Come on! 

Baby girl 
You want it all 
To be a star you'll have to go down 
Take it off 
No need to talk 
You're crazy but I like the way you #### me! 

(Chorus x2) 

You keep me right on 
You're crazy but I like the way you #### me!


----------



## FireBrand

Lust 'N' Love by Stray Cats

The wind is blowin' beer cans down a cold deserted street
I feel as empty as those beer cans rollin' past my feet
I can hear Chicago blues from an out of tune guitar
And a 1939 neon sign buzzin' above the bar

I'm at an intersection lost my direction and
I don't know which way to go
She left me on the corner of lust and love
Left me on the corner of lust and love
Left me on the corner of lust and love
She left me on the corner of lust and love

I got an old tattoo dedicated to you covered up with thorns
But the heart bleeds through and your name does too forever on my arm
Each night I go walkin' through the darkness all alone
But I never get off that dirty old street no matter how far I roam

I'm at an intersection lost my direction and
I don't know which way to go
She left me on the corner of lust and love
Left me on the corner of lust and love
Left me on the corner of lust and love
She left me on the corner of lust and love

Underneath the street light I strain my eyes to see
The silhouette's reflection of a long black mercury
Shadows on the pavement from the corners of my eye
Fool me into thinkin' my baby's passin' by

Intersection lost my direction and
I don't know which way to go
You're the only one I've been thinking of
Left me on the corner of lust and love
Left me on the corner of lust and love
She left me on the corner of lust and love
Left me on the corner of lust and love
Left me on the corner of lust and love


----------



## meangirl

*BLUE OCTOBER 

**"Hate Me"*

(If you're sleeping are you dreaming
If your dreaming are you dreaming of me?
I can't believe you actually picked me.)

(”Hi Justin, this is your mother, and it's 2:33 on Monday afternoon.
I was just calling to see how you ware doing.
You sounded really uptight last night.
It made me a little nervous, and a l... and... well... it made me nervous, it sounded like you were nervous, too.
I just wanted to make sure you were really OK,
And wanted to see if you were checking in on your medication.
You know I love you, and...
Take care honey
I know you're under a lot of pressure.
See ya. Bye bye”)

I have to block out thoughts of you so I don’t lose my head
They crawl in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed
Dropping little reels of tape to remind me that I’m alone
Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home
There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain
An ounce of peace is all I want for you. Will you never call again?
And will you never say that you love me just to put it in my face?
And will you never try to reach me?
It is I that wanted space

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you

Hate me in ways
Yeah ways hard to swallow
Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you

I’m sober now for 3 whole months it’s one accomplishment that you helped me with
The one thing that always tore us apart is the one thing I won’t touch again
In a sick way I want to thank you for holding my head up late at night
While I was busy waging wars on myself, you were trying to stop the fight
You never doubted my warped opinions on things like suicidal hate
You made me compliment myself when it was way too hard to take
So I’ll drive so ####ing far away that I never cross your mind
And do whatever it takes in your heart to leave me behind

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you

Hate me in ways
Yeah ways hard to swallow
Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you

And with a sad heart I say bye to you and wave
Kicking shadows on the street for every mistake that I had made
And like a baby boy I never was a man
Until I saw your blue eyes cry and I held your face in my hand
And then I fell down yelling “Make it go away!”
Just make a smile come back and shine just like it used to be
And then she whispered “How can you do this to me?”

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you

Hate me in ways
Yeah ways hard to swallow
Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you
For you
For you
For you

_[Children voices:]_
If you're sleeping, are you dreaming,
if you're dreaming are you dreaming of me.
I can't believe you actually picked me

_[Girl:]_ Hey Justin! _[x12]_


----------



## cattitude

You make me weep and wanna die
Just when you said wed try
Lovin, touchin, squeezin each other

When Im alone all by myself
Youre out with someone else
Lovin, touchin, squeezin each other

Youre tearin me apart
Every day, every day
Youre tearin me apart
Oh what can I say?
Youre tearin me apart

It wont be long, yes till youre alone
When your lover, oh, he hasnt come home
Cause hes lovin oo, hes touchin,
Hes squeezin another

Hes tearin you apart
Every day, every day
Hes tearin you apart
Oh girl what can you say?
Cause hes lovin, touchin another
Now its your turn, girl to cry
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na
Na na na na na na
Na na na na na
________________


----------



## meangirl

*All American Rejects*

*Move Along*


Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking
When you fall everyone stands 
Another day and you've had your fill of sinking
With the life held in your...
Hands are shaking cold
These hands are meant to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know ya do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
Move along

So a day when you've lost yourself completely
Could be a night when your life ends
Such a heart that will lead you to deceiving
All the pain held in your...
Hands are shaking cold
Your hands are mine to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)

When everything is wrong, we move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
When everything is wrong, we move along
(Along) along (along) along (along) along

[Softly:]
When all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through

[Loudly:]
When all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
[x2]

(Move along)
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
Right back what is wrong
We move along


----------



## meangirl

*Nelly Furtado*
*Maneater*

Take it back, take it back...

Verse 1-
Everybody look at me, me
I walk in the door you start screaming
Come on everybody what chu here for?
Move your body around like a nympho
Everybody get your necks to crack around
All you crazy people come on jump around
I want to see you all on your knees, knees
You either want to be with me, or be me!

Chorus- 
Maneater, make you work hard
Make you spend hard
Make you want all, of her love
She's a maneater
make you buy cars
make you cut cards
make you fall real hard in love
She's a Maneater, make you work hard
Make you spend hard
Make you want all, of her love
She's a maneater
make you buy cars
make you cut cards
Wish you never ever met her at all!

Verse 2-
And when she walks she walks with passion
when she talks, she talks like she can handle it
when she asks for something boy she means it
even if you've never ever seen it
everybody get your necks to crack around
all you crazy people come on jump around
you doing anything to keep her by your side
because, she said she love you, love you long time!


Chorus- 
Maneater, make you work hard
Make you spend hard
Make you want all, of her love
She's a maneater
make you buy cars
make you cut cards
make you fall real hard in love
She's a Maneater, make you work hard
Make you spend hard
Make you want all, of her love
She's a maneater
make you buy cars
make you cut cards
Wish you never ever met her at all!

[Chants]

Chorus- 
Maneater, make you work hard
Make you spend hard
Make you want all, of her love
She's a maneater
make you buy cars
make you cut cards
make you fall real hard in love
She's a Maneater, make you work hard
Make you spend hard
Make you want all, of her love
She's a maneater
make you buy cars
make you cut cards
Wish you never ever met her at all!

Outro-
Never ever met her at all!
you wish you never ever met her at all!
you wish you never ever met her at all!
you wish you never ever met her at all!
you wish you never ever met her at all!
you wish you never ever met her at all!
you wish you never ever met her at all!
you wish you never ever met her at all!


Chorus- 
Maneater, make you work hard
Make you spend hard
Make you want all, of her love
She's a maneater
make you buy cars
make you cut cards
make you fall real hard in love
She's a Maneater, make you work hard
Make you spend hard
Make you want all, of her love
She's a maneater
make you buy cars
make you cut cards
Wish you never ever met her at all!


----------



## CrabbyClark

IcePrincess said:
			
		

> Could'nt help but post this (funniest freaking song I have ever heard):
> 
> Crazy ##### by Buckcherry
> Alright!
> 
> Break me down
> You got a lovely face
> We're going to your place
> And now you got to freak me out
> Scream so loud
> Getting ####ing laid
> You want me to stay
> But I got to make my way
> 
> Chorus:
> Hey!
> You're a crazy #####
> But you #### so good I'm on top of it
> When I dream
> I'm doing you all night
> Scratches all down my back to keep me right on
> 
> (Repeat Chorus)
> 
> Take it all
> The paper is your game
> You jump in bed with fame
> Another one night payed in full
> You're so fine
> It won't be a loss
> Cashing in the rocks
> Just to get you face to face
> 
> (Chorus x2)
> 
> Get the video
> #### you so good
> Get the video
> #### you so good
> 
> Crazy #####
> Crazy #####
> Crazy... #####
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> Hey
> You're a crazy #####
> But you #### so good I'm on top of it
> When I dream
> I'm doing you all night
> Scratches all down my back
> Come on!
> 
> Baby girl
> You want it all
> To be a star you'll have to go down
> Take it off
> No need to talk
> You're crazy but I like the way you #### me!
> 
> (Chorus x2)
> 
> You keep me right on
> You're crazy but I like the way you #### me!



Oh yeah, real funny, reminds me of someone I knew!!!!!!!!


----------



## CableChick

CrabbyClark said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, real funny, reminds me of someone I knew!!!!!!!!


----------



## meangirl

*I hate, yet love this song.* 



Fall Out Boy

Dance, Dance


She says she's no good with words but I'm worse
Barely stuttered out
"A joke of a romantic" or stuck to my tongue
Weighed down with words too over-dramatic
Tonight it's "it can't get much worse" 
Vs. "no one should ever feel like.."

I'm two quarters and a heart down
And I don't want to forget how your voice sounds
These words are all I have so I'll write them
So you need them just to get by

[Whispered:] We're going into D-Minor

Dance, Dance
We're falling apart to half time
Dance, Dance
And these are the lives you'd love to lead
Dance, this is the way they'd love
If they knew how misery loved me

You always fold just before you're found out
Drink up its last call
Last resort
But only the first mistake and I...

I'm two quarters and a heart down
And I don't want to forget how your voice sounds
These words are all I have so I'll write them
So you need them just to get by

Why don't you show me the little bit of spine
You've been saving for his mattress, love

Dance, Dance
We're falling apart to half time
Dance, Dance
And these are the lives you'd love to lead
Dance, this is the way they'd love
If they knew how misery loved me

Why don't you show me the little bit of spine
You've been saving for his mattress (mattress, mattress)
I only want sympathy in the form of you crawling into bed with me

Dance, Dance
We're falling apart to half time
Dance, Dance
And these are the lives you'd love to lead

Dance this is the way they'd love (way they'd love)
Dance this is the way they'd love (way they'd love)
Dance this is the way they'd love
If they knew how misery loved me

Dance, Dance
Dance, Dance
Dance, Dance
Dance, Dance


----------



## jazz lady

Two jumps in a week, I bet you think that's pretty clever don't you boy.
Flying on your motorcycle, watching all the ground beneath you drop.
You'd kill yourself for recognition; kill yourself to never ever stop.
You broke another mirror; you're turning into something you are not.

Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry
Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry

Drying up in conversation, you will be the one who cannot talk.
All your insides fall to pieces, you just sit there wishing you could still make love
They're the ones who'll hate you when you think you've got the world all sussed out
They're the ones who'll spit at you. You will be the one screaming loud.

Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry
Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry

It's the best thing that you've ever had, the best thing that you've ever, ever had.
It's the best thing that you've ever had; the best thing you've had has gone away.

Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry
Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry


----------



## morganj614

*
Keep holding on
When my brain's tickin' like a bomb
Guess the black thoughts have come Again to get me
Sweet bitter words
Unlike nothing I have heard
Sing along mocking bird
You don't affect me

That's right
Deliverance of my heart
Be straight
Be deliberate

[Chorus]
Wait
I'm coming undone
Unlaced
I'm coming undone
Too late
I'm coming undone
What looks so strong
So delicate
Wait
I'm starting to suffocate
And soon I anticipate
I'm coming undone
What looks so strong
So delicate

Choke choke again
I thought my demons were my friends
Getting me in the end
They're out to get me
Since I was young
I've tasted sorrow on my tongue
And this sweet chugga gun
Does not protect me

That's right
Trigger between my eyes
Please strike
Make it quick now

[Chorus]

I'm trying to hold it together
Head is lighter than a feather
Looks like i'm not getting better
Not getting better

[Chorus]*


----------



## RoseRed

I'm ever upper class high society
God's gift to ballroom notoriety
I always fill my ballroom
The event is never small
The social pages say I've got
The biggest balls of all

CHORUS:
I've got big balls
I've got big balls
And they're such big balls
Dirty big balls
And he's got big balls
And she's got big balls
But we've got the biggest balls of them all

And my balls are always bouncing
My ballroom always full
And everybody cums and cums again
If your name is on the guest list
No one can take you higher
Everybody says I've got
Great balls of fire

CHORUS

Some balls are held for charity
And some for fancy dress
But when they're held for pleasure
They're the balls that I like best
My balls are always bouncing
To the left and to the right
It's my belief that my big balls
Should be held every night

CHORUS

And I'm just itching to tell you about them
Oh we had such wonderful fun
Seafood cocktail, crabs, crayfish...

Ball sucker


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm ever upper class high society
> God's gift to ballroom notoriety
> I always fill my ballroom
> The event is never small
> The social pages say I've got
> The biggest balls of all
> 
> CHORUS:
> I've got big balls
> I've got big balls
> And they're such big balls
> Dirty big balls
> And he's got big balls
> And she's got big balls
> But we've got the biggest balls of them all
> 
> And my balls are always bouncing
> My ballroom always full
> And everybody cums and cums again
> If your name is on the guest list
> No one can take you higher
> Everybody says I've got
> Great balls of fire
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> Some balls are held for charity
> And some for fancy dress
> But when they're held for pleasure
> They're the balls that I like best
> My balls are always bouncing
> To the left and to the right
> It's my belief that my big balls
> Should be held every night
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> And I'm just itching to tell you about them
> Oh we had such wonderful fun
> Seafood cocktail, crabs, crayfish...
> 
> Ball sucker


You got the e-mailer too, huh...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> You got the e-mailer too, huh...


Ed Zachary.


----------



## virgovictoria

Somewhere in a lonely hotel room
There's a guy starting to realize
That eternal fate has turned his back on him...

Verse 1:
It's 2 A.M. the fear has gone
I'm sitting here waiting the gun still warm
Maybe my connection is tired of taking chances

Verse 2:
Yeah there's a storm on the loose
Sirens in my head
Wrapped up in silence all circuits are dead
Cannot decode my whole life spins into a frenzy...

Chorus:
Help I'm stepping into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse feels like being CLONED
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far
Help I'm stepping into the twilight zone
Place is a madhouse feels like being CLONED
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far
So you'll come to know
When the bullet hits the bone
So you'll come to know
When the bullet hits the bone

Verse 3:
I'm falling down a spiral--destination unknown
Double crossed messenger--all alone
Can't get no connection, can't get through--where are you

Verse 4:
Well the night weighs heavy on his guilty mind
This far from the border line
When the hitman comes he knows damn well
he has been cheated...
And he says

Chorus

Solo

Chorus

Outro
So you'll come to know
When the bullet hits the bone


----------



## virgovictoria

And so it is
Just like you said it would be
Life goes easy on me
Most of the time
And so it is
The shorter story
No love, no glory
No hero in her sky

I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes...

And so it is
Just like you said it should be
We'll both forget the breeze
Most of the time
And so it is
The colder water
The blower's daughter
The pupil in denial

I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes...

Did I say that I loathe you?
Did I say that I want to
Leave it all behind?

I can't take my mind off of you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind off of you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind...
My mind...my mind...
'Til I find somebody new


----------



## virgovictoria

2 AM and she calls me 'cause I'm still awake,
can you help me unravel my latest mistake,
I don't love him, winter just wasn't my season
Yeah we walk through the doors, so accusing their eyes
Like they have any right at all to critisize,
hypocrites, you're all here for the very same reason

'Cause you can't jump the track,we're like cars on a cable
and life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button girl,
So cradle your head in you hands
And breathe, just breathe,
Woah breathe, just breathe

May he turn 21 on the base at Fort Bliss
Just today he sat down to the flask in his fist,
Ain't been sober, since maybe October of last year.
Here in town you can tell he's been down for a while,
But my God it's so beautiful when the boy smiles,
Wanna hold him, maybe I'll just sing about it.

Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table.
No one can find the rewind button boys,
So cradle your head in your hands,
And breathe, just breathe,
Woah breathe, just breahte

There's a light at each end of this tunnel, you shout
But you're just as far in as you'll ever be out
These mistakes you've made, you'll just make them again
If you only try turning around.

2 AM and I'm still awake, writing a song
If I get it all down on paper, its no longer
inside of me, threatening the life they belong to
And i feel like I'm naked in front of the crowd
Cause these words are my diary, screaming out loud
And I know that you'll use them, however you want to

Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button now
Sing it if you understand.
and breathe, just breathe
woah breathe, just breathe,
oh breathe, just breathe.


----------



## virgovictoria

Maria Maria 
She reminds me of a west side story 
Growing up in Spanish Harlem 
She's living the life just like a movie star 
Maria Maria 
She fell in love in East L.A. 
To the sounds of the guitar, yeah, yeah 
Played by Carlos Santana 
Stop the looting, stop the shooting 
Pick pocking on the corner 
See as the rich is getting richer 
The poor is getting poorer 
Se mira Maria on the corner 
Thinking of ways to make it better 
In my mailbox there's an eviction letter 
Somebody just said see you later 
Ahora vengo mama chola mama chola 
Ahora vengo mama chola 
Ahora vengo mama chola mama chola 
Ahora vengo mama chola 
I said a la favella los colores 
The streets are getting hotter 
There is no water to put out the fire 
Mi canto la esperanza 
Se mira Maria on the corner 
Thinking of ways to make it better 
Then I looked up in the sky 
Hoping of days of paradise 
Ahora vengo mama chola mama chola 
Ahora vengo mama chola 
Maria you know you're my lover 
When the wind blows I can feel you 
Through the weather and even when we're apart 
It feels like we're together


----------



## virgovictoria

Hey now, all you sinners 
Put your lights on, put your lights on 
Hey now, all you lovers 
Put your lights on, put your lights on 
Hey now, all you killers 
Put your lights on, put your lights on 
Hey now, all you children 
Leave your lights on, you better leave your lights on 
Cause there's a monster living under my bed 
Whispering in my ear 
There's an angel, with a hand on my head 
She say I've got nothing to fear 
There's a darkness deep in my soul 
I still got a purpose to serve 
So let your light shine, into my home 
God, don't let me lose my nerve 
Lose my nerve 
Hey now, hey now, hey now, hey now 
Wo oh hey now, hey now, hey now, hey now 
Hey now, all you sinners 
Put your lights on, put your lights on 
Hey now, all you children 
Leave your lights on, you better leave your lights on 
Because there's a monster living under my bed 
Whispering in my ear 
There's an angel, with a hand on my head 
She say's I've got nothing to fear 
La ill aha ill allah 
We all shine like stars 
We all shine like stars 
Then we fade away


----------



## virgovictoria

It's down to this 
I've got to make this life make sense 
Can anyone tell what I've done 
I miss the life 
I miss the colours of the world 
Can anyone tell where I am 

'Cause now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again 
Away from the sun again 

I'm over this 
I'm tired of living in the dark 
Can anyone see me down here 
The feeling's gone 
There's nothing left to lift me up 
Back into the world I know

And now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me 
To find my way back into the arms 
That care about the ones like me 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again 

It's down to this 
I've got to make this life make sense 
And now I can't tell what I've done 

And now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me

'Cause now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me
To find my way back into the arms 
That care about the ones like me 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You got the e-mailer too, huh...



  It was a heck of a way to start my morning.  Oh, the image!  Thank goodness he had his cell phone with him.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It was a heck of a way to start my morning.  Oh, the image!  Thank goodness he had his cell phone with him.



Good thing the chair was cut and not the other...


----------



## Larry Gude

*A show of hands?*

Starin' at the boob tube, turnin' on the big knob
Tryin' to find some life in the waste land
Fin'ly found a program, gonna deal with Mary Jane
Ready for a trip into hate land
Obnoxious Joe comes on the screen
Along with his guest self-righteous Sam
And one more guy who doesn't count
His hair and clothes are too far out

While pushin' back his glasses Sam is sayin' casually
"I was elected by the masses"
And with that in mind he starts to unwind
A vicious attack on the finest of grasses

Well it's evil, wicked, mean and nasty
(Don't step on the grass, Sam)
And it will ruin our fair country
(Don't be such an ass, Sam)
Well, it will hook your Sue and Johnny
(You're so full of bull, Sam)
All will pay that disagree with me
(Please give up you already lost the fight, alright)

Misinformation Sam and Joe
Are feeding to the nation
But the one who didn't count counted them out
By exposing all their false quotations
Faced by a very awkward situation
This is all he'd say to save the day

Well it's evil, wicked, mean and nasty
(Don't step on the grass, Sam)
And it will ruin our fair country
(Don't be such an ass, Sam)
Well, it will hook your Sue and Johnny
(You're so full of bull, Sam)
All will pay that disagree with me
(Please give up you already lost the fight alright)

You waste my coin Sam, all you can
To jail my fellow man
For smoking all the noble weed
You need much more than him
You've been telling lies so long
Some believe they're true
So they close their eyes to things
You have no right to do
Just as soon as you are gone
Hope will start to climb
Please don't stay around too long
You're wasting precious time

Repeat Chorus


----------



## RoseRed

It was twenty years ago today,
Sgt. Pepper taught the band to play
They've been going in and out of style
But they're guaranteed to raise a smile
So may I introduce to you
The act you've known for all these years
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
We're Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
We hope you will enjoy the show
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
Sit back and let the evening go
Sgt. Pepper's lonely, Sgt. Pepper's lonely
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
It's wonderful to be here
It's certainly a thrill
You're such a lovely audience
We'd like to take you home with us
We'd love to take you home
I don't really want to stop the show
But I thought that you might like to know
That the singer's going to sing a song
And he wants you all to sing along
So let me introduce to you
The one and only Billy Shears
And Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band

Billy Shears
What would you think if I sang at a tune
Would you stand up and walk out on me
Lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song
And I'll try not to sing out of key
Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
Mmm, I get high with a little help from my friends
Mmm, gonna try with a little help from my friends
What do I do when my love is awake
Is it worried to be alone
How do I feel by the end of the day
Are you sad because you're on your own
No, I get by with a little help from my friends
Mmm, get high with a little help from my friends
Mmm, gonna try with a little help from my friends

Do you need anybody
I need somebody to love
Could it be anybody
I want somebody to love
Would you believe in a love at first sight
Yes, I'm certain that it happens all the time
What do you see when you turn out the light
I can't tell you but I know it's mine
Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
Mmm, get high with a little help from my friends
Oh, I'm gonna try with a little help from my friends

Do you need anybody
I just need someone to love
Could it be anybody
I want somebody to love
Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
Mmm, gonna try with a little help from my friends
Oh, I get high with a little help from my friends
Yes, I get by with a little help from my friends
With a little help from my friends


----------



## RoseRed

All our times have come 
Here but now they're gone 
Seasons don't fear the reaper 
Nor do the wind the sun or the rain (we can be like they are) 
Come on baby (don't fear the reaper) 
Baby take my hand (don't fear the reaper) 
We'll be able to fly (don't fear the reaper) 
Baby I'm your man 
La-la-la-la-la-la-la la-la-la-la-la-la-la 

Valentine is done 
Here but now they're gone 
Romeo and Juliet Are together in eternity (Romeo and Juliet) 
40,000 men and women everyday (like Romeo and Juliet) 
40,000 men and women everyday (redefine happiness) 
Another 40,000 coming everyday (we can be like they are) 
Come on baby (don't fear the reaper) 
Baby take my hand (don't fear the reaper) 
We'll be able to fly (don't fear the reaper) 
Baby I'm your man 
La-la-la-la-la-la-la la-la-la-la-la-la-la 

Love of two is one 
Here but now they're gone 
Came the last night of sadness 
And it was clear that she couldn't go on 
Then the door was open and the wind appeared 
The candles blew and then disappeared 
The curtains flew and then he appeared (saying don't be afraid) 
Come on baby (and she had no fear) 
And she ran to him (then they started to fly) 
They looked backwards and said goodbye (she had become like they are) 
She had taken his hand (she had become like they are) 
Come on baby (don't fear the reaper)


----------



## RoseRed

A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it ? 

Juliet says hey its romeo you nearly gimme a heart attack
Hes underneath the window shes singing hey la my boyfriends back
You shouldnt come around here singing up at people like that
Anyway what you gonna do about it ? 

Juliet the dice were loaded from the start
And I bet and you exploded in my heart
And I forget the movie song
When you wanna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

Come up on differents streets they both were streets of shame
Both dirty both mean yes and the dream was just the same
And I dreamed your dream for you and your dream is real
How can you look at me as if I was just another one of your deals ? 

Where you can fall for chains of silver you can fall for chains of gold
You can fall for pretty strangers and the promises they hold
You promised me everything you promised me think and thin
Now you just says oh romeo yeah you know I used to have a scene with him

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above Ill love you till I die
Theres a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

I cant do the talk like they talk on tv
And I cant do a love song like the way its meant to be
I cant do everything but Id do anything for you
I cant do anything except be in love with you

And all I do is miss you and the way we used to be
All do is keep the beat and bad company
All I do is kiss you through the bars of a rhyme
Julie Id do the stars with you any time

Juliet when we made love you used to cry
You said I love you like the stars above Ill love you till I die
Theres a place for us you know the movie song
When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ? 

A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
Says something like you and me babe how about it ?


----------



## jackoholic

bored, eh?


----------



## morganj614

*I have to block out thoughts of you so I don’t lose my head
They crawl in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed
Dropping little reels of tape to remind me that I’m alone
Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home
There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain
An ounce of peace is all I want for you. Will you never call again?
And will you never say that you love me just to put it in my face?
And will you never try to reach me?
It is I that wanted space

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you

I’m sober now for 3 whole months it’s one accomplishment that you helped me with
The one thing that always tore us apart is the one thing I won’t touch again
In a sick way I want to thank you for holding my head up late at night
While I was busy waging wars on myself, you were trying to stop the fight
You never doubted my warped opinions on things like suicidal hate
You made me compliment myself when it was way too hard to take
So I’ll drive so ####ing far away that I never cross your mind
And do whatever it takes in your heart to leave me behind

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you

Hate me in ways
Yeah ways hard to swallow
Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you

And with a sad heart I say bye to you and wave
Kicking shadows on the street for every mistake that I had made
And like a baby boy I never was a man
Until I saw your blue eyes cry and I held your face in my hand
And then I fell down yelling “make it go away!”
Just make a smile come back and shine just like it used to be
And then she whispered “How can you do this to me?”

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you

Hate me in ways
Yeah ways hard to swallow
Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you*


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *I have to block out thoughts of you so I don’t lose my head
> They crawl in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed
> Dropping little reels of tape to remind me that I’m alone
> Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home
> There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain
> An ounce of peace is all I want for you. Will you never call again?
> And will you never say that you love me just to put it in my face?
> And will you never try to reach me?
> It is I that wanted space
> 
> Hate me today
> Hate me tomorrow
> Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you
> 
> I’m sober now for 3 whole months it’s one accomplishment that you helped me with
> The one thing that always tore us apart is the one thing I won’t touch again
> In a sick way I want to thank you for holding my head up late at night
> While I was busy waging wars on myself, you were trying to stop the fight
> You never doubted my warped opinions on things like suicidal hate
> You made me compliment myself when it was way too hard to take
> So I’ll drive so ####ing far away that I never cross your mind
> And do whatever it takes in your heart to leave me behind
> 
> Hate me today
> Hate me tomorrow
> Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you
> 
> Hate me in ways
> Yeah ways hard to swallow
> Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you
> 
> And with a sad heart I say bye to you and wave
> Kicking shadows on the street for every mistake that I had made
> And like a baby boy I never was a man
> Until I saw your blue eyes cry and I held your face in my hand
> And then I fell down yelling “make it go away!”
> Just make a smile come back and shine just like it used to be
> And then she whispered “How can you do this to me?”
> 
> Hate me today
> Hate me tomorrow
> Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you
> 
> Hate me in ways
> Yeah ways hard to swallow
> Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you*


I love that song. It's my current favorite!


----------



## morganj614

*yeehaw!*

got a ticket to see them in N.C. in Oct 

*Know me broken by my master
Teach thee on child of love hereafter

Into the flood again
Same old trip it was back then
So I made a big mistake
Try to see it once my way

Drifting body it's sole desertion
Flying not yet quite the notion

Into the flood again
Same old trip it was back then
So I made a big mistake
Try to see it once my way

Into the flood again
Same old trip it was back then
So I made a big mistake
Try to see it once my way

Am I wrong?
Have I run too far to get home?
Have I gone? [2x]
And left you here alone?
If I would, could you?*


----------



## kwillia

If I should stay 
Well I would only be in your way 
And so I'll go, and yet I know 
That I'll think of you each step of my way 

And I will always love you 
I will always love you 

Bittersweet memories 
That's all I have and all I'm taking with me 
Good-bye, oh please don't cry 
Cause we both know that I'm not what you need 

But I will always love you 
I will always love you 

And I hope life will treat you kind 
And I hope that you have all 
That you ever dreamed of 
Oh I do wish you joy and I wish you happiness 
But above all of this, I wish you love 
I love you, I will always love you 

I, I will always, always love you 
I will always love you 
I will always love you 
I will always love you


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> If I should stay
> Well I would only be in your way
> And so I'll go, and yet I know
> That I'll think of you each step of my way
> 
> And I will always love you
> I will always love you
> 
> Bittersweet memories
> That's all I have and all I'm taking with me
> Good-bye, oh please don't cry
> Cause we both know that I'm not what you need
> 
> But I will always love you
> I will always love you
> 
> And I hope life will treat you kind
> And I hope that you have all
> That you ever dreamed of
> Oh I do wish you joy and I wish you happiness
> But above all of this, I wish you love
> I love you, I will always love you
> 
> I, I will always, always love you
> I will always love you
> I will always love you
> I will always love you



Dolly or Whitney?


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Dolly or Whitney?


Dolly... but I like both versions.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dolly... but I like both versions.


Okay.


----------



## BS Gal

I just heard the first song RR ever posted today.  Brought back some memories.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I just heard the first song RR ever posted today.  Brought back some memories.


----------



## RoseRed

Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels
Looking back at the years gone by like so many summer fields
In sixty-five I was seventeen and running up one-o-one
I dont know where Im running now, Im just running on

Running on - running on empty
Running on - running blind
Running on - running into the sun
But Im running behind

Gotta do what you can just to keep your love alive
Trying not to confuse it with what you do to survive
In sixty-nine I was twenty-one and I called the road my own
I dont know when that road turned onto the road Im on

Running on - running on empty
Running on - running blind
Running on - running into the sun
But Im running behind

Everyone I know, everywhere I go
People need some reason to believe
I dont know about anyone but me
If it takes all night, thatll be all right
If I can get you to smile before I leave

Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels
I dont know how to tell you all just how crazy this life feels
I look around for the friends that I used to turn to to pull me through
Looking into their eyes I see them running too

Running on - running on empty
Running on - running blind
Running on - running into the sun
But Im running behind

Honey you really tempt me
You know the way you look so kind
Id love to stick around but Im running behind
You know I dont even know what Im hoping to find
Running into the sun but Im running behind


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
> Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
> Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
> Says something like you and me babe how about it ?
> 
> Juliet says hey its romeo you nearly gimme a heart attack
> Hes underneath the window shes singing hey la my boyfriends back
> You shouldnt come around here singing up at people like that
> Anyway what you gonna do about it ?
> 
> Juliet the dice were loaded from the start
> And I bet and you exploded in my heart
> And I forget the movie song
> When you wanna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ?
> 
> Come up on differents streets they both were streets of shame
> Both dirty both mean yes and the dream was just the same
> And I dreamed your dream for you and your dream is real
> How can you look at me as if I was just another one of your deals ?
> 
> Where you can fall for chains of silver you can fall for chains of gold
> You can fall for pretty strangers and the promises they hold
> You promised me everything you promised me think and thin
> Now you just says oh romeo yeah you know I used to have a scene with him
> 
> Juliet when we made love you used to cry
> You said I love you like the stars above Ill love you till I die
> Theres a place for us you know the movie song
> When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ?
> 
> I cant do the talk like they talk on tv
> And I cant do a love song like the way its meant to be
> I cant do everything but Id do anything for you
> I cant do anything except be in love with you
> 
> And all I do is miss you and the way we used to be
> All do is keep the beat and bad company
> All I do is kiss you through the bars of a rhyme
> Julie Id do the stars with you any time
> 
> Juliet when we made love you used to cry
> You said I love you like the stars above Ill love you till I die
> Theres a place for us you know the movie song
> When you gonna realise it was just that the time was wrong juliet ?
> 
> A lovestruck romeo sings a streetsus serenade
> Laying everybody low with me a lovesong that he made
> Finds a convenient streetlight steps out of the shade
> Says something like you and me babe how about it ?


 
I'd sit under your window anytime! Oh Juliet


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I'd sit under your window anytime! Oh Juliet


----------



## morganj614

She'll do the dishes and wipe off the table
Make a fresh pot of coffee
Mabye light up a cigarette, yea
Go and sit on the front porch
Watch the sun going down, down
Holding hands with her new born baby
Lookee here what I've found

Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle

In any bar, any place
Where working men meet
"Hey boys, this rounds on me"
"Man that jukebox sounds so sweet"
"I've got some change, let's shoot some stick"
"Straight in, no slop" no
"Man this beer is going down so nice"
"Rack 'em up, i'm feeling hot"

Welcome to, The Heart of a Miralce
yeah, yea Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle

You're traveling down a lonely road
With all you got on your back
You're feeling tired and hungry too
And the sky is turning black
September Wind is kicking in
Trying to put out the fire
Just then a trucker stops and ask ya
"Hey Man, do you want a ride"

Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
yeah, Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
yeah, yea, Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle
Ooh, yeah, Welcome to, The Heart of a Miracle

Ooh, Ooh, Ooh, Ooh
Ride 'em down, Ride 'em down, ride 'em down, down, down, 
Ooh yeah, yea
Ooh, Ooh, Ooh, Ooh


----------



## morganj614

Fields are white in snowy spring and
I can't remember the last time that I've seen her.
The highway is still cold and wet and I can't forget
the way I had to leave her,
And every passing day, she flickers and she fades.
Is someone to help her when she falls from the
heaven?

Chorus: And I'll love her yet, she has done
me wrong. And I'll bring her back she has
been long gone.
And I'll always be her broken hearted savior.

And every heavy night takes out
the little life that's left within her.
Everyman she gives her love, he takes it,
and leaves her with a dinner.
Our love was once a flame, now I'm just a forgotten name,
Am I the only one to blame for having been in love with her?

Chorus: And I'll love her yet, she has done
me wrong. And I'll bring her back she has
been long gone.
And I'll always be her broken hearted savior.
Yeah,now I'm long gone.


----------



## morganj614

I always leave her waiting
I always leave her down
If she should come my way
I always turn around,
Please don't tell her I love her.
Please don't tell her I love her.

I always keep her out
I never let her in
If she should come my way weeping
I greet her with a gin
Please don't tell her I love her.
Please don't tell her I love her.

If she should discover the colors of my love,
She will fly, fly away
Now you can try tenderness,
You can try to hang around,
Oh, but I'm sure she'll love you less,
I'm sure she'll bring you down.
Please don't tell her I love her


----------



## kwillia

Listening to 'kwillia tunes'....

Girl, I've been watching you
From so far across the floor now baby
That's nothing new
I've watched you so many times before now baby
I see that look in your eyes
And what it's telling me
And you know girl that I'm not shy
I'm glad you picked up on my telepathy now baby

You read my mind
Girl I wanna shake you down
I could give you all the loving you need
Come on let me take you down
We'll go all the way to heaven

Oh, I've been missing you
And the way you make me feel inside
What can I do?
I can tell you've got your pride now baby
Come to me, well, well
Let me ease your mind, oh baby
I got the remedy, yes I do
Now give me just a little time

You read my mind
Girl I wanna shake you down
I could give you all the loving you need
Come on let me take you down
We'll go all the way to heaven

Girl, I've been missing you
And you know it's funny
Every time I get to feeling this way
I wish I had you near me, I
I wanna reach out and touch you

I can't stop thinkin' of the things we do
The way you call me baby when I'm holding you
I shake and I shiver when I know you're near
Then you whisper in my ear, oh baby, well, well

You read my mind, (you know you did)
Girl I wanna shake you down
I could give you all the loving you need
Come on let me take you down
We'll go all the way to heaven
I love you then and I always will​


----------



## morganj614

I`ve never known a girl like you before,
Now just like in a song from days of yore,
Here you come a-knocking knocking on my door,
And I've never met a girl like you before.

(Guitar Solo)

You give me just a taste so I want more,
Now my hands are bleeding and my knees are raw,
'Cause now you got me crawling, crawling, on the floor.
And I`ve never known a girl like you before.

(Another guitar solo)

You made me acknowledge the devil in me
I hope to God I'm talking metaphorically,
Hope that I'm talking allegorically,
Know that I'm talking about the way I feel
And I`ve never known a girl like you before.
Never, never, never, never
Never known a girl like you before

(Guitar Solo)

This old town's changed so much.
Don't feel like I belong,
Too many protest singers,
Not enough protest songs.
And now you've come along,
Yes you've come along,
And I've never met a girl like you before.

(It's alright, yeah, it's alright, yeah)


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Rosie... I heard this on my way to work this morning and immediately thought of you...
> 
> When the lights go down in the city
> And the sun shines on the bay
> I want to be there in my city
> Ooh, ooh
> 
> So you think youre lonely
> Well my friend Im lonely too
> I want to get back to my city by the bay
> Ooh, ooh
> 
> Its sad, oh theres been mornings out on the road without you,
> Without your charms,
> Ooh, my, my, my


----------



## Agee

Well I walked up to the bar
I laid down my platinum card
Then I ordered 50 long necks for my new friends
Well, the bar maid passed them out
And before we chugged them down
I held mine up said here's to us and them
Well, this blond slid up to me
She said that was awful sweet
Then I saw her boyfriend as wide as he was tall
Well he broke up our hug with a six foot five inch shove
And I found myself slammed up against the wall

Why does every body want to kick my ass
I'm just trying to have a little fun for all the ones who can't 
Just because I kiss the prettiest girls and drive my truck too fast
Why does everybody want to kick my ass

Well I've never been the type to walk up and pick a fight
I've always been the kind to get along
I throw parties all the time and there always on my dime
We drink and dance and smoke until the dawn
We'll my style sometimes disturbs the peace
The police show up put donuts in my yard
While the zeppelins playin loud they run off my party crowd
They cuff my wrists and throw me down so hard

Why does everybody want to kick my ass
I'm just tryin to have a little fun for all the ones who can't
Just because I kiss the prettiest girls and drive my truck to fast
Why does everybody want to kick my ass
Just because I kiss the prettiest and drive my truck to fast
Why does everybody it seems like everybody wants 
Why does everybody want to kick my ass
Kick my ass


----------



## Agee

My hair might be a little too long for your taste, my friend
My car might cost a little less that that suit you're wearing
I'm glad you've stumbled in here on your business trip
Before you close your tab remember I play for tips
Well I bet your wife is beautiful and you're a really big so-and-so
Well I'm not doing bad myself, hey friend don't you know

CHORUS:
I play guitar and I sing my songs in the sunshine
Captain and Cokes and barroom jokes keep me feeling fine
And there's always a stage and a beautiful babe to squeeze my lime
In my simple way, guess you can say I'm living the big time

I know I'll probably never make a million bucks
But savings accounts and the IRS never worry me much
I don't need that stuff 'cause
I've got friends like you
To but me drinks, have boats and planes that I can use
I know you're really living in that house up on the hill
So if you feel like giving, friend I've got a jar to fill

(REPEAT CHORUS)

I'm having the time of my life
No worries on my mind
Everything's just fine

Today is even better than yesterday
Everything is going my way
I'm living the big time

And there's always a stage and beautiful babe to squeeze my lime
In my simple way guess you could say 
I'm living in the bige time


----------



## Vince

Short people got no reason
Short people got no reason
Short people got no reason
To live

They got little hands
Little eyes
They walk around
Tellin great big lies
They got little noses
And tiny little teeth
They wear platform shoes
On their nasty little feet

Well, I dont want no short people
Dont want no short people
Dont want no short people
`round here

Short people are just the same
As you and i
(a fool such as I)
All men are brothers
Until the day they die
(its a wonderful world)

Short people got nobody
Short people got nobody
Short people got nobody
To love

They got little baby legs
That stand so low
You got to pick em up
Just to say hello
They got little cars
That go beep, beep, beep
They got little voices
Goin peep, peep, peep
They got grubby little fingers
And dirty little minds
Theyre gonna get you every time
Well, I dont want no short people
Dont want no short people
Dont want no short people
round here


----------



## jazz lady

Sometimes, in our lives
We all have pain, we all have sorrow
But, if we are wise
We know that there's always tomorrow

Lean on me, when you're not strong
And I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on
For, it won't be long
Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on

Please swallow your pride
If I have things you need to borrow
For no one can fill
Those of your needs that you won't let show

You just call on me brother when you need a hand
We all need somebody to lean on
I just might have a problem that you'll understand
We all need somebody to lean on

Lean on me, when you're not strong
And I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on
For, it won't be long
Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on

You just call on me brother when you need a hand
We all need somebody to lean on
I just might have a problem that you'll understand
We all need somebody to lean on

If there is a load
You have to bear, that you can't carry
I'm right up the road
I'll share your load if you just call me
Call me if you need a friend
Call me ...


----------



## FireBrand

"The Last Rose of Summer" - Judas Priest

Throughout the soft and timeless days of August
'Til now the shadows begin to grow much longer
The sunset's fire has deepened blood red
I give you this, the last rose of summer
A token of my unyielding love
So when the winter's mantle stills the earth
And all around seems dead and cold
This rose reminds you of a time when all was warm and living

Do not despair, mother nature simply rests
In sleep she has well earned
'Til one day not so very far from now
With the opening of the first rose buds I shall return

A token of my unyielding love
So that when winter's mettle steals the earth
And all around seems dead and cold
This rose reminds you of a time when all was warm and living

The last rose of summer


----------



## jazz lady

fly, forever fly along
let your wings just breathe the air tonight
to foreign skies fly on a rainbow dream
she's straying from reality
her imagination leaves her mind
like a falcon she is passing her old home
she's calling the spirits up there
she's freeing herself from clandestine eyes
awaiting brightened skies

I will bring this dream to you believe
I will lead you everywhere

fly, fly on a rainbow dream
just glide into the gleaming sky
eternally away from staring eyes
fly, forever fly along
let your wings just breathe the air tonight
to foreign skies fly on a rainbow dream
she enters horizons unseen
away from the whispers of the night
in a reverie she's heading on and on
she's passing elysian fields
ascending on wings of a glorious ride
she feels the falcon's pride

is it stardust of time
in these pictures of infinity?
all the memories appearing one by one
are reflections in me

fly, fly, flyspread your wings and touch the sky(high), high, high
one more time I face the falcon eye to eye
before the rainbow's fading
then gold is at the end
right on your dream through time
forevermore, fly on a rainbow dream


----------



## jazz lady

*Bob Seger...*

is BACK!    He just release his first album (called "Face The Promise") in 11 years and it's awesome.  


I see it in your convoluted daydreams 
These never ending quests we're always on 
I can't believe the things we give importance to 
These foolish goals we set ourselves upon 

Are you gonna make this easy 
Are you gonna make this rough 
This world's gonna make you crazy 
If you never have enough 

Most of what we want is just illusion 
Most of what we buy won't change a thing 
Most of what we're told is misdirection 
Offered up to ease our suffering 

Are you gonna see the wisdom 
Are you gonna call this bluff 
This world's gonna run you over 
If you never have enough 

This is a whole new faith almost like a new religion 
The lights are always on the doors are never locked 
We ride in on the light the shelves are overstocked 

Everybody's got their own connection 
Everybody's hopin' they can score 
Everybody's lookin' for perfection 
Everybody wants a little more 

Are you gonna be addicted 
Are you gonna give it up 
This world's gonna drive you under 
If you never have enough


----------



## morganj614

*By Snow Patrol*

*We'll do it all 
Everything 
On our own 

We don't need 
Anything 
Or anyone 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lay with me and just forget the world? 

I don't quite know 
How to say 
How I feel 

Those three words 
Are said too much 
They're not enough 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lay with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

Let's waste time 
Chasing cars 
Around our heads 

I need your grace 
To remind me 
To find my own 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lay with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

All that I am 
All that I ever was 
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see 

I don't know where 
Confused about how as well 
Just know that these things will never change for us at all 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lay with me and just forget the world? *


----------



## RoseRed

Time has come today 
Young hearts can go their way 
Can't put it off another day 
I don't care what others say 
They say we don't listen anyway 
Time has come today
(Hey) 

Oh
The rules have changed today (Hey) 
I have no place to stay (Hey) 
I'm thinking about the subway (Hey) 
My love has flown away (Hey) 
My tears have come and gone (Hey) 
Oh my Lord, I have to roam (Hey) 
I have no home (Hey) 
I have no home (Hey) 

Now the time has come (Time) 
There's no place to run (Time) 
I might get burned up by the sun (Time) 
But I had my fun (Time) 
I've been loved and put aside (Time) 
I've been crushed by the tumbling tide (Time) 
And my soul has been psychedelicized (Time) 

(Time)
Now the time has come (Time) 
There are things to realize (Time) 
Time has come today (Time) 
Time has come today (Time) 

Time [x11]

Oh
Now the time has come (Time) 
There's no place to run (Time) 
I might get burned up by the sun (Time) 
But I had my fun (Time) 
I've been loved and put aside (Time) 
I've been crushed by tumbling tide (Time) 
And my soul has been psychedelicized (Time) 

(Time) 
Now the time has come (Time) 
There are things to realize (Time) 
Time has come today (Time) 
Time has come today (Time) 

Time [x4]
Yeah


----------



## Dixie

Kwilla - Blue October - Me too!  See the video yet?


----------



## RoseRed

Last night a little dancer came dancin' to my door
Last night a little angel Came pumpin cross my floor
She said "Come on baby I got a licence for love
And if it expires pray help from above"

In the midnight hour she cried- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell she cried- "more, more, more"
In the midniight hour babe- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell- "more, more, more"
More, more, more.

She don't like slavery, she won't sit and beg
But when I'm tired and lonely she sees me to bed
What set you free and brought you to be me babe
What set you free I need you hear by me
Because

In the midnight hour she cried- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell she cried- "more, more, more"
In the midniight hour babe- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell- "more, more, more"

He lives in his own heaven
Collects it to go from the seven eleven
Well he's out all night to collect a fare
Just so long, just so long it don't mess up his hair.

I walked the ward with you, babe
A thousand miles with you
I dried your tears of pain, babe
A million times for you

I'd sell my soul for you babe
For money to burn with you
I'd give you all, and have none, babe
Just, just, justa, justa to have you here by me
Because

In the midnight hour she cried- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell she cried- "more, more, more"
In the midniight hour babe- "more, more, more"
With a rebel yell she cried "more, more, more"
More, more, more.

Oh yeah little baby
she want more
More, more, more, more, more.

Oh yeah little baby
she want more
More, more, more, more.


----------



## RoseRed

Hey Joe, Where You Goin' With That Gun In Your Hand
Hey Joe, I Said Where You Goin' With That Gun In Your Hand
I'm Goin' Down To Shoot My Ol' Lady
You Know I Caught Her Messin' 'round With Another Man
Yeah, I'm Goin' Down To Shoot Ol'my Lady
You Know I Caught Her Messin' 'round With Another Man
Huh! And That Ain't Too Cool

A-hey Joe, I Heard You Shot Your Woman Down
You Shot Her Down Now
A-hey Joe, I Heard You Shot Your Old Lady Down
You Shot Her Down In The Groud 

Yeah!

Yes, I Did, I Shot Her
You Know I Caught Her Messin' Round Messin' Round Town
Uh, Yes I Did I Shot Her
You Know I Caught My Old Lady Messin' 'round Town
And Gave Her The Gun
And I Shot Her 

Alright
Shoot Her One More Time Again Baby!
Yeah!
Oh Dig It
Oh Alright 

Hey Joe, 
Where You Gonna Run To Now Where You Gonna Run To Now 
Hey Joe, I Said
Where You Gonna Run To Now Where You Gonna Go 
I'm Goin' Way Down South
Way Down To Mexico Way, Alright
I'm Goin' Way Down South 
Way Down Where I Can Be Free
Ain't No One Gonna Find Me
Ain't No Hang-man Gonna
He Ain't Gonna Put A Rope Around Me
You Better Believe It Right Now
I Gotta Go Now
Hey, Joe
You Better Run On Down
Goodbye Everybody
Hey Hey Joe


----------



## RoseRed

I heard the news lady
all about your disease
yeah you may have all you want baby
but I got something you need (Oh, Yeah)

Ain't talking bout love
My love is rotten to the core
Ain't talking bout love
Just like I told you before, yeah before

You know your semi-good looking
and on the streets again
oh-yeah you think your really cooking baby
you better find yourself a friend, my friend

Aint talking bout love
my love is rotten to the core
Ain't even talking bout love
just like I told you before, before, before, before

Ain't talking bout love
Baby its rotten to the core
Ain't talking bout love
Just like I told you before, a before

I been to the edge
and there I stood and looked down
you know I lost a lot of friends there baby
I got no time to mess around
So if you want it, I gotta cut you free baby
I gotta cut you free baby x3

Ain't talking bout love
my love is rotten to the core
Ain't talking bout love
Just like I told you before , before, before
Ain't talking bout love
Don't wanna talk about love
Don't even talk about love
Ain't gonna talk about love, no more, no more

Hey, Hey, Hey, (x9)


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Last night a little dancer came dancin' to my door


I love that song


----------



## vraiblonde

*I can't believe nobody's posted this yet*

You show us everything you've got
You keep on dancin' and the room gets hot
You drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy
You say you wanna go for a spin
The party's just begun, we'll let you in
You drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy

You keep on shoutin', you keep on shoutin'

I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day

You keep on saying you'll be mine for a while
You're lookin' fancy and I like your style
You drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy
You show us everything you've got
Baby, baby that's quite a lot
And you drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy

You keep on shoutin', you keep on shoutin'

I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day


----------



## Fallen

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You show us everything you've got
> You keep on dancin' and the room gets hot
> You drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy
> You say you wanna go for a spin
> The party's just begun, we'll let you in
> You drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy
> 
> You keep on shoutin', you keep on shoutin'
> 
> I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
> I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
> I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
> I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
> 
> You keep on saying you'll be mine for a while
> You're lookin' fancy and I like your style
> You drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy
> You show us everything you've got
> Baby, baby that's quite a lot
> And you drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy
> 
> You keep on shoutin', you keep on shoutin'
> 
> I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day
> I wanna rock and roll all nite and party every day


I hope you didnt read every post just to make sure


----------



## vraiblonde

My heart is empty.
Your eyes are dark.
Once we were hungry,
Now we are full.

These chains that bind us,
Can't beat these chains.
If love is shelter,
I'm gonna walk in the rain.

You were my angel.
Now, you are real.
So like a stranger,
Colder than steel.

The morning after,
You know what you bring.
If love is a red dress,
Well, hang me in rags.

Away.
There goes the fairy tale.
Lord, ain't it a shame?
In all this comfort,
I can't take the strain.

If we played even,
I'd be your queen.
But someone was cheatin'.
And it wasn't me.

I've laid it on the table,
You had something back.
If love is Aces,
Give me the Jack.


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have to block out thoughts of you so I don’t lose my head
> They crawl in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed
> Dropping little reels of tape to remind me that I’m alone
> Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home
> There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain
> An ounce of peace is all I want for you. will you never call again?
> And will you never say that you love me just to put it in my face?
> And will you never try to reach me? it is I that wanted space
> 
> Hate me today
> Hate me tomorrow
> Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you
> 
> Hate me in ways
> Yeah ways hard to swallow
> Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you
> 
> I’m sober now for 3 whole months it’s one accomplishment that you helped me with
> The one thing that always tore us apart is the one thing I won’t touch again
> In my sick way I want to thank you for holding my head up late at night
> While I was busy waging wars on myself, you were trying to stop the fight
> You never doubted my warped opinions on things like suicidal hate
> You made me compliment myself when it was way too hard to take
> So I’ll drive so ####ing far away that I never cross your mind
> And do whatever it takes in your heart to leave me behind
> 
> Hate me today
> Hate me tomorrow
> Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you
> 
> Hate me in ways
> Yeah ways hard to swallow
> Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you
> 
> And with a sad heart I say bye to you and wave
> Kicking shadows on the street for every mistake that I had made
> And like a baby boy I never was a man
> Until I saw your blue eyes cry and I held your face in my hand
> And then I fell down yelling “Make it go away!”
> Just make a smile come back and shine just like it used to be
> And then she whispered “How can you do this to me?”
> 
> Hate me today
> Hate me tomorrow
> Hate me for all the things I didn’t do for you
> 
> Hate me in ways
> Yeah ways hard to swallow
> Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you
> For you
> For you
> For you


 
Love them!! 
http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1656747&postcount=8659


----------



## FireBrand

"County Fair " by Joe Walsh
from "So What"
one of my favorite Walsh tunes,
mostly instrumental but the echoie tones remind
me of times gone by.....
very introspective !!!

*Found an old puzzle somebody had quit
Tried a few pieces and hoped that they fit
But they're going together so slowly
It may take me forever to know...**
If it's only a puzzle*
*
Parts of the puzzle will never be found
And even some pieces are gone
It's a county fair picture
Part of 'em's there
Some of the pieces are still at the fair
And they will be forever ......*


----------



## meangirl

*FIVE FOR FIGHTING *

* THE RIDDLE*
There was a man back in '95 
Whose heart ran out of summers 
But before he died, I asked him 

Wait, what's the sense in life 
Come over me, Come over me 

He said, 

Son why you got to sing that tune 
Catch a Dylan song or some eclipse of the moon 
Let an angel swing and make you swoon 
Then you will see... You will see 


Then he said, 

Here's a riddle for you 
Find the Answer 
There's a reason for the world 
You and I... 

Picked up my kid from school today 

Did you learn anything cause in the world today 
You can't live in a castle far away 
Now talk to me, come talk to me 


He said, 

Dad I'm big but we're smaller than small 
In the scheme of things, well we're nothing at all 
Still every mother's child sings a lonely song 
So play with me, come play with me 

And Hey Dad 
Here's a riddle for you 
Find the Answer 
There's a reason for the world 
You and I... 

I said, 

Son for all I've told you 
When you get right down to the 
Reason for the world... 
Who am I? 

There are secrets that we still have left to find 
There have been mysteries from the beginning of time 
There are answers we're not wise enough to see 

He said... You looking for a clue I Love You free... 

The batter swings and the summer flies 
As I look into my angel's eyes 
A song plays on while the moon is hiding over me 
Something comes over me 

I guess we're big and I guess we're small 
If you think about it man you know we got it all 
Cause we're all we got on this bouncing ball 
And I love you free 
I love you freely 

Here's a riddle for you 
Find the Answer 
There's a reason for the world 
You and I...


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Ave Maria*

The version composed by Franz Biebl.  

http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Shaw-C...=pd_bbs_1/002-7488659-2458451?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## HollowSoul

*Jameo Hates this one!*

HINDER..Lips Of An Angel







Honey why you calling me so late 
It's kinda hard to talk right now 
Honey why you crying is everything okay 
I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud 
Well, my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
Let it die
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's funny that you're calling me tonight 
And yes I dreamt of you too 
And does he know you're talking to me 
Will it start a fight 
No, I don't think she has a clue 
Well my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
Let it die
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
Let it die
And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
(And I never wanna say goodbye) 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
Honey why you calling me so late


----------



## Jameo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> HINDER..Lips Of An Angel


----------



## Bustem' Down

I kinda like that one.  It has the feel of an old school power ballad, and it has the rarity of a guitar solo, not something found in modern rock music anymore.


----------



## HollowSoul

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I kinda like that one.  It has the feel of an old school power ballad, and it has the rarity of a guitar solo, not something found in modern rock music anymore.


everytime i play it she literally gets up and leaves the room


----------



## Bustem' Down

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> everytime i play it she literally gets up and leaves the room


That can be a real useful thing my friend.


----------



## vraiblonde

*A moldy oldie*

Bill walked me to my door last night
And he said, 'Before I go
There's something about our love affair
That I have a right to know
I said, "Let's not stand out here like this
What would the neighbors think
Why don't we just...step inside
And I'll fix us both a drink"

My girl, Bill
My, my, girl, Bill
Can't say enough about the way I feel
About my girl
(My girl, my girl)
My girl, Bill

William's hands were shaking
As he took his glass of wine
And I could see we both felt the same
When his eyes met mine
I said, "'Who we love and why we love
It's hard to understand
So let's just sit here on the couch
And face this, man to man"

My girl, Bill
My, my, girl, Bill
Can't say enough about the way I feel
About my girl
(My girl, my girl)
My girl Bill

Bill, you know we just left her place
And we both know what she said
She doesn't want to see your face
And she wishes you were dead
Now, I know we both love her
And I guess we always will
But you're gonna have to find another
'Cause she's my girl...Bill

My girl, Bill
My, my, girl, Bill
Can't say enough about the way I feel
About my girl
(My girl, my girl)
Talkin' 'bout my little girl
My girl, Bill

My girl, Bill
My, my, girl, Bill
Can't say enough about the way I feel
About my girl
(My girl, my girl)
My girl, Bill


----------



## slotted

Being 30 Sept. and all. 

"Wake Me Up When September Ends"

Summer has come and passed
The innocent can never last
wake me up when september ends

like my fathers come to pass
seven years has gone so fast
wake me up when september ends

here comes the rain again
falling from the stars
drenched in my pain again
becoming who we are

as my memory rests
but never forgets what I lost
wake me up when september ends

summer has come and passed
the innocent can never last
wake me up when september ends

ring out the bells again
like we did when spring began
wake me up when september ends

here comes the rain again
falling from the stars
drenched in my pain again
becoming who we are

as my memory rests
but never forgets what I lost
wake me up when september ends

Summer has come and passed
The innocent can never last
wake me up when september ends

like my father's come to pass
twenty years has gone so fast
wake me up when september ends
wake me up when september ends
wake me up when september ends


----------



## NikkoBlues

I'm in a Pantera mood. 

Walk

Can't you see I'm easily bothered by persistence
One step from lashing out at you...
You want in to get under my skin
And call yourself a friend
I've got more friends like you
What do I do?

[Pre]
Is there no standard anymore?
What it takes, who I am, where I've been
Belong
You can't be something you're not
Be yourself, by yourself
Stay away from me
A lesson learned in life
Known from the dawn of time

[Chorus]
Respect, walk

Run your mouth when I'm not around
It's easy to achieve
You cry to weak friends that sympathize
Can you hear the violins playing you song?
Those same friends tell me your every word

[Pre]

[Chorus]

Are you talking to me?
No way punk


----------



## morganj614

Chaotic, wherever you are.



			
				chaotic said:
			
		

> Always after my lucky charms, K? I know they're magically delicious..
> 
> Here's another Irish band - Snow Patrol..
> 
> I'll sing it one last time for you
> Then we really have to go
> You've been the only thing that's right
> In all I've done
> 
> And I can barely look at you
> But every single time I do
> I know we'll make it anywhere
> Away from here
> 
> Light up, light up
> As if you have a choice
> Even if you cannot hear my voice
> I'll be right beside you dear
> 
> Louder louder
> And we'll run for our lives
> I can hardly speak I understand
> Why you can't raise your voice to say
> 
> To think I might not see those eyes
> Makes it so hard not to cry
> And as we say our long goodbye
> I nearly do
> 
> Light up...
> 
> Slower slower
> We don't have time for that
> All I want is to find an easier way
> To get out of our little heads
> 
> Have heart my dear
> We're bound to be afraid
> Even if it's just for a few days
> Making up for all this mess
> 
> Light up, light up
> As if you have a choice
> Even if you cannot hear my voice
> I'll be right beside you dear


----------



## maliberry

*I'm really feeling this song today.....Ahhhhhh*

Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman? 

To really love a woman
To understand her - you gotta know her deep inside
Hear every thought - see every dream
N' give her wings - when she wants to fly
Then when you find yourself lyin' helpless in her arms
Ya know ya really love a woman

When you love a woman you tell her
that she's really wanted
When you love a woman you tell her that she's the one
Cuz she needs somebody to tell her
that it's gonna last forever
So tell me have you ever really 
- really really ever loved a woman?

To really love a woman
Let her hold you - 
til ya know how she needs to be touched
You've gotta breathe her - really taste her
Til you can feel her in your blood
N' when you can see your unborn children in her eyes
Ya know ya really love a woman

When you love a woman 
you tell her that she's really wanted
When you love a woman you tell her that she's the one
Cuz she needs somebody to tell her
that you'll always be together
So tell me have you ever really - 
really really ever loved a woman?

You got to give her some faith - hold her tight
A little tenderness - gotta treat her right
She will be there for you, takin' good care of you
Ya really gotta love your woman...

Then when you find yourself lyin' helpless in her arms
Ya know ya really love a woman
When you love a woman you tell her
that she's really wanted
When you love a woman you tell her that she's the one
Cuz she needs somebody to tell her
that it's gonna last forever
So tell me have you ever really 
- really really ever loved a woman?

Just tell me have you ever really, 
really, really, ever loved a woman?
Just tell me have you ever really,
really, really, ever loved a woman?


----------



## mygoldnhorse

I was standing
All alone against the world outside
You were searching
For a place to hide
Lost and lonely
Now you given me the will to survive
When we're hungry... love will keep us alive

Don't you worry
Sometimes you've just gotta let it ride
The world is changing
Right before your eyes
Now I've found you
There's no more emptiness inside
When we're hungry... love will keep us alive

I would die for you
Climb the highest mountain
Baby, there's nothing I wouldn't do

Now I've found you
There's no more emptiness inside
When we're hungry... love will keep us alive

I would die for you
Climb the highest mountain
Baby, there's nothing I wouldn't do

I was standing
All alone against the world outside
You were searching
For a place to hide
Lost and lonely
Now you given me the will to survive
When we're hungry... love will keep us alive
When we're hungry... love will keep us alive
When we're hungry... love will keep us alive


----------



## mygoldnhorse

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> HINDER..Lips Of An Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey why you calling me so late
> It's kinda hard to talk right now
> Honey why you crying is everything okay
> I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud
> Well, my girl's in the next room
> Sometimes I wish she was you
> I guess we never really moved on
> It's really good to hear your voice saying my name
> It sounds so sweet
> Coming from the lips of an angel
> Hearing those words it makes me weak
> Let it die
> And I never wanna say goodbye
> But girl you make it hard to be faithful
> With the lips of an angel
> 
> It's funny that you're calling me tonight
> And yes I dreamt of you too
> And does he know you're talking to me
> Will it start a fight
> No, I don't think she has a clue
> Well my girl's in the next room
> Sometimes I wish she was you
> I guess we never really moved on
> It's really good to hear your voice saying my name
> It sounds so sweet
> Coming from the lips of an angel
> Hearing those words it makes me weak
> Let it die
> And I never wanna say goodbye
> But girl you make it hard to be faithful
> With the lips of an angel
> 
> It's really good to hear your voice saying my name
> It sounds so sweet
> Coming from the lips of an angel
> Hearing those words it makes me weak
> Let it die
> And I never wanna say goodbye
> But girl you make it hard to be faithful
> With the lips of an angel
> (And I never wanna say goodbye)
> But girl you make it hard to be faithful
> With the lips of an angel
> Honey why you calling me so late




 That is a great song.  But, I can not figure out the band


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> "Don't worry about a thing,
> 
> 'Cause every little thing gonna be all right.
> Singin': "Don't worry about a thing,
> 'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!"
> 
> ​




Did I tell you lately I  you? You are da-bomb and thank-you


----------



## FromTexas

I love the girls and the money and the shame of life
My shallow mind is just a sign of your game of life
There were girls in the front
There were girls in the back
And there were girls pettin' squirrels
And there were squirrels smokin' crack
With an old Navy Seal and the DEA
And a loaded automatic just to blow me all away
With a dog drinkin' liquor from a hole in the sky
And a picture of a pitcher throwin' pitches at a guy
He had a problem with his sister and her 3D cups
And a brother with a shovel just to shake it all up

I love the girls and the money and the shame of life
Hop down they're the people on the street
Where the fuzz in the navel make the people want to eat
My shallow mind is just a sign of your game of life
Get found at the level of the rest
Where the people on the street put their mettle to the test

Locomotive individual and a knuckle in a fight
And I was hidin' in the bushes but I couldn't stand the light
And he was highly indisputable the leader of the gang
Like a bullet in the freezer - Bang Bang

I love the girls and the money and the shame of life
Hop down they're the people on the street
Where the fuzz in the navel make the people want to eat
My shallow mind is just a sign of your game of life
Get found at the level of the rest
Where the people on the street put their mettle to the test

Get down - get down get get dow dow dow down
Invisibility is a relative thing
hah hah hah ha ha ha ha ha

I was all shaken up after I got shaken down
I was shakin' in the air
And I was shakin' on the ground
I was taken by the shaker who was preachin' to the crew
He was shakin' lots of bacon cookin' egg in his shoe
And awaken all the stereos began to sing a tune
Told us we were just a vision in a dream about a shoe
That was walkin' through a store
To find a needle for a soul
That had lost a little reason
Through a little tiny hole

I love the girls and the money and the shame of life
Hop down they're the people on the street
Where the fuzz in the navel make the people want to eat
My shallow mind is just a sign of your game of life
Get found at the level of the rest
Where the people on the street put their mettle to the test
I love the girls and the money and the shame of life
Hop down they're the people on the street
Where the fuzz in the navel make the people want to eat
My shallow mind is just a sign of your game of life
Get found at the level of the rest
Where the people on the street put their mettle to the test


----------



## Kyle

Dreamed I was an eskimo
Frozen wind began to blow
Under my boots and  around my toes
The frost that bit the ground below
It was a hundred  degrees below zero...

And my mama cried
And my mama cried
Nanook,  a-no-no
Nanook, a-no-no
Dont be a naughty eskimo
Save your money, dont  go to the show

Well I turned around and I said oh, oh oh
Well I turned  around and I said oh, oh oh
Well I turned around and I said ho, ho
And the  northern lights commenced to glow
And she said, with a tear in her  eye
Watch out where the huskies go, and dont you eat that yellow  snow
Watch out where the huskies go, and dont you eat that yellow snow


----------



## mygoldnhorse

On the first part of the journey 
I was looking at all the life 
There were plants and birds and rocks and things 
There was sand and hills and rings 
The first thing I met was a fly with a buzz 
And the sky with no clouds 
The heat was hot and the ground was dry 
But the air was full of sound 

I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 

After two days in the desert sun 
My skin began to turn red 
After three days in the desert fun 
I was looking at a river bed 
And the story it told of a river that flowed 
Made me sad to think it was dead 

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 

After nine days I let the horse run free 
'Cause the desert had turned to sea 
There were plants and birds and rocks and things 
there was sand and hills and rings 
The ocean is a desert with it's life underground 
And a perfect disguise above 
Under the cities lies a heart made of ground 
But the humans will give no love 

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ...


----------



## slotted

Hadda Been Playing On The Jukebox
Written by Allen Ginsberg, performed by Rage Against the Machine

It had to be flashin' like the daily double
It had to be playin' on TV
It had to be loud mouthed on the comedy hour
It had to be announced over loud speakers

The CIA and the Mafia are in cahoots

It had to be said in old ladies' language
It had to be said in American headlines
Kennedy stretched and smiled and got double crossed by lowlife goons and agents
Rich bankers with criminal connections
Dope pushers in CIA working with dope pushers from Cuba working with a
big time syndicate from Tampa, Florida
And it had to be said with a big mouth

It had to be moaned over factory foghorns
It had to be chattered on car radio news broadcasts
It had to be screamed in the kitchen
It had to be yelled in the basement where uncles were fighting

It had to be howled on the streets by newsboys to bus conductors
It had to be foghorned into New York harbor
It had to echo onto hard hats
It had to turn up the volume in university ballrooms

It had to be written in library books, footnoted
It had to be in the headlines of the Times and Le Monde
It had to be barked on TV
It had to be heard in alleys through ballroom doors

It had to be played on wire services
It had to be bells ringing
Comedians stopped dead in the middle of a joke in Las Vegas

It had to be FBI chief J. Edgar Hoover and Frank Costello syndicate
mouthpiece meeting in Central Park, New York weekends,
reported Time magazine

It had to be the Mafia and the CIA together starting war on Cuba,
Bay of Pigs and poison assassination headlines

It had to be dope cops in the Mafia
Who sold all their heroin in America

It had to be the FBI and organized crime working together
in cahoots against the commies

It had to be ringing on multinational cash registers
A world-wide laundry for organized criminal money

It had to be the CIA and the Mafia and the FBI together
They were bigger than Nixon
And they were bigger than war

It had to be a large room full of murder
It had to be a mounted ass- a solid mass of rage
A red hot pen
A scream in the back of the throat

It had to be a kid that can breathe
It had to be in Rockefellers' mouth
It had to be central intelligence, the family, allofthis, the agency Mafia
It had to be organized crime

One big set of gangs working together in cahoots

Hitmen
Murderers everywhere

The secret
The drunk
The brutal
The dirty rich

On top of a slag heap of prisons
Industrial cancer
Plutonium smog
Garbage cities

Grandmas' bed soft from fathers' resentment

It had to be the rulers
They wanted law and order
And they got rich on wanting protection for the status quo

They wanted junkies
They wanted Attica
They wanted Kent State
They wanted war in Indochina

It had to be the CIA and the Mafia and the FBI

Multinational capitalists
Strong armed squads
Private detective agencies for the rich 
And their armies and navies and their air force bombing planes

It had to be capitalism
The vortex of this rage
This competition
Man to man

The horses head in a capitalists' bed
The Cuban turf
It rumbles in hitmen 
And gang wars across oceans

Bombing Cambodia settled the score when Soviet pilots
manned Egyptian fighter planes

Chiles' red democracy
Bumped off with White House pots and pans

A warning to Mediterranean governments

The secret police have been embraced for decades

The NKPD and CIA keep each other's secrets
The OGBU and DIA never hit their own
The KGB and the FBI are one mind

Brute force and full of money
Brute force, world-wide, and full of money
Brute force, world-wide, and full of money
Brute force, world-wide, and full of money
Brute force, world-wide, and full of money

It had to be rich and it had to be powerful
They had to murder in Indonesia 500000
They had to murder in Indochina 2000000
They had to murder in Czechoslovakia
They had to murder in Chile
They had to murder in Russia

And they had to murder in America


----------



## RoseRed

Out here in the fields
I fight for my meals
I get my back into my living
I don't need to fight
To prove I'm right
I don't need to be forgiven

Don't cry
Don't raise your eye
It's only teenage wasteland

Sally ,take my hand
Travel south crossland
Put out the fire
Don't look past my shoulder
The exodus is here
The happy ones are near
Let's get together
Before we get much older

Teenage wasteland
It's only teenage wasteland
Teenage wasteland
Oh, oh
Teenage wasteland
They're all wasted!


----------



## meangirl

*Marcy Playground*

*Sex and Candy*

Hangin’ round downtown by myself
And I had so much time
To sit and think
About myself
And then there she was
Like double cherry pie
Yeah there she was
Like disco superfly
I smell sex and
Candy here
Who’s that lounging
In my chair
Who’s that casting
Devious stares
In my direction
Mama this surely
Is a dream

Hangin’ ’round downtown by myself
And I had too
Much caffeine
And I was thinkin’
’bout myself
And then there she was
In platform double suede
Yeah there she was
Like disco lemonade
I smell sex and
Candy here
Who’s that lounging
In my chair
Who’s that casting
Devious stares
In my direction
Mama this surely
Is a dream
Mama this surely
Is a dream
Yeah mama this must
Be my dream


----------



## Agee

*Harvest Moon*

To bad we didn't see it in all its glory!

Come a little bit closer
Hear what I have to say
Just like children sleepin
We could dream this night away.

But theres a full moon risin
Lets go dancin in the light
We know where the musics playin
Lets go out and feel the night.

Because Im still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because Im still in love with you
On this harvest moon.

When we were strangers
I watched you from afar
When we were lovers
I loved you with all my heart.

But now its gettin late
And the moon is climbin high
I want to celebrate
See it shinin in your eye.

Because Im still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because Im still in love with you
On this harvest moon.


----------



## Agee

*btw,*

nice posts, sweet tunes!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Drunk and I'm feeling down 
And I just wanna be alone 
I'm pissed cause you came around 
Why don't you just go home 
Cause you channel all your pain 
And I can't help to fix myself 
Your making me insane 
All I can say is 

I tear my heart open, I sow myself shut 
My weakness is that I care too much 
My scars remind me that the past is real 
I tear my heart open just to feel 

I tried to help you once 
A kiss will only vise 
I saw you going down 
But you never realized 
That your drowning in the water 
So I offered you my hand 
Compassions in my nature 
Tonight is our last dance 

I tear my heart open, I sow myself shut 
My weakness is that I care too much 
My scars remind me that the past is real 
I tear my heart open just to feel 

I'm drunk and I'm feeling down 
And I just wanna be alone 
You shouldn't ever came around 
Why don't you just go home? 
Cause your drowning in the water 
And I tried to grab your hand 
And I left my heart open 
But you didn't understand 
But you didn't understand 
You fix yourself 

I can't help you fix yourself 
But at least I can say I tried 
I'm sorry but I gotta move on with my own life 
I can't help you fix yourself 
But at least I can say I tried 
I'm sorry but I gotta move on with my own life 

I tear my heart open, I sow myself shut 
My weakness is that I care too much 
My scars remind me that the past is real 
I tear my heart open just to feel


----------



## lillymay

Geez that was depressing.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 

well my heart knows me better than i know myself 
so i'm gonna let it do all the talking. 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 
i came across a place in the middle of nowhere 
with a big black horse and a cherry tree. 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 

i fell in fear, upon my back 
i said don't look back, just keep on walking. 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 
when the big black horse that looked this way, 
said hey lady, will you marry me? 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 

but i said no, no, no,no-no-no 
i said no, no, you're not the one for me 
no, no, no,no-no-no 
i said no, no, you're not the one for me 

(ooooo,woo-hoo) 

and my heart had a problem, in the early hours, 
so it stopped it dead for a beat or two. 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 
but i cut some cord, and i shouldn't have done that, 
and it won't forgive me after all these years 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 

so i sent her to a place in the middle of nowhere 
with a big black horse and a cherry tree. 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 
now it won't come back , cause it's oh so happy 
and now i've got a hole for the world to see 
(woo-hoo,woo-hoo) 

but it said no, no, no,no-no-no 
i said no, no, you're not the one for me 
no, no, no,no-no-no 
said no, no, you're not the one for me 

(ooooo,woo-hoo) (not the one for me, yeah) 
(ooooo,woo-hoo) 
said no,no, no,no, no, no, no 
you're not the one for me 
said no,no, no,no, no, no, no 
you're not the one for me 

big black horse and a cherry tree 
i can't quite get there cause they've all forsken me 
big black horse and a cherry tree 
i can't quite get there cause they've all forsken me


----------



## mAlice

I must have been through about a million girls
I'd love 'em then I'd leave 'em alone
I didn't care how much they cried, no sir
Their tears left me cold as a stone

But then I fooled around and fell in love
I fooled around and fell in love, yes I did
I fooled around and fell in love, I fooled around and fell in love

It used to be when I'd see a girl that I liked
I'd get out my book and write down her name
But when the grass got a little greener over on the other side
I'd just tear out that page

I fooled around and fell in love
I fooled around and fell in love, since I met you baby
I fooled around and fell in love, I fooled around and fell in love

Free, on my own is the way I used to be
Ah, but since I met you baby, love's got a hold on me
It's got a hold on me now, I can't let go of you baby

I fooled around and fell in love
I fooled around and fell in love, oh yes I did
I fooled around, fooled around, fooled around, fooled around,
fooled around, fooled around, fell in love
Fooled around, fooled around, fooled around, fooled around,
fooled around, fooled around, fell in love
I fooled around, fell in love
I fell in love, I fell in love, yes I did


----------



## lillymay

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Sign on with one of your other MPD's and cheer yourself up



Okay you go first though!      
I am an original and no one could ever duplicate me not even me!


----------



## lillymay

There's a feast well prepared at the table
And a beast licking holes in your door
Make a break just as soon as you're able
To run, get out of this hole
Before it takes your soul

I don't know how to hide
I keep my shadow alive
It's easy to defend
The logic of a friend
And I don't know how to tell
Is it heaven or hell
That I'll be going to
Just as long as I'm there with you

There's a clock ticking slow on the table
As the light finds the cracks in your door
Make a break
Just as soon as your able
To run, hold on to your soul
Before it takes you whole

I don't know how to hide
I keep my shadow alive
It's easy to defend
The logic of a friend
And I don't know how to tell
If it's heaven or hell
That I'll be going to
Just as long as I'm there with you


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Angel 

Spend all your time waiting
for that second chance
for a break that would make it okay
there's always one reason
to feel not good enough
and it's hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction
oh beautiful release
memory seeps from my veins
let me be empty
and weightless and maybe
I'll find some peace tonight

in the arms of an angel
fly away from here
from this dark cold hotel room
and the endlessness that you fear
you are pulled from the wreckage
of your silent reverie
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort there

so tired of the straight line
and everywhere you turn
there's vultures and thieves at your back
and the storm keeps on twisting
you keep on building the lie
that you make up for all that you lack
it don't make no difference
escaping one last time
it's easier to believe in this sweet madness oh
this glorious sadness that brings me to my knees

in the arms of an angel
fly away from here
from this dark cold hotel room
and the endlessness that you fear
you are pulled from the wreckage
of your silent reverie
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort there
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort here.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses? 
You been out ridin' fences for so long now 
Oh, you're a hard one 
I know that you got your reasons 
These things that are pleasin' you 
Can hurt you somehow 

Don't you draw the queen of diamonds, boy 
She'll beat you if she's able 
You know the queen of hearts is always your best bet 

Now it seems to me, some fine things 
Have been laid upon your table 
But you only want the ones that you can't get 

Desperado, oh, you ain't gettin' no younger 
Your pain and your hunger, they're drivin' you home 
And freedom, oh freedom well, that's just some people talkin' 
Your prison is walking through this world all alone 

Don't your feet get cold in the winter time? 
The sky won't snow and the sun won't shine 
It's hard to tell the night time from the day 
You're losin' all your highs and lows 
Ain't it funny how the feeling goes away? 

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses? 
Come down from your fences, open the gate 
It may be rainin', but there's a rainbow above you 
You better let somebody love you, before it's too late


----------



## sunflower

I know you loved him a long time ago
Even now in my arms you still want him I know
But darling this time let your memories die
When you hold me tonight don't close your eyes.

Don't close your eyes let it be me
Don't pretend it's him in some fantasy
Darling just once let yesterday go
You'll find more love than you've ever known
Just hold me tight when you love me tonight
And don't close your eyes.

Maybe I've been a fool holding on all this time
Lyin' here in your arms knowing he's in your mind
But I keep hoping some day that you'll see the light
Let it be me tonight don't close your eyes.

Don't close your eyes let it be me
Don't pretend it's him in some fantasy
Darling just once let yesterday go
You'll find more love than you've ever known
Just hold me tight when you love me tonight
And don't close your eyes.

Don't close your eyes let it be me
Don't pretend it's him in some fantasy
Darling just once let yesterday go
You'll find more love than you've ever known
Just hold me tight when you love me tonight
And don't close your eyes.

Just hold me tight when you love me tonight
And don't close your eyes...


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Never win first place, I don't support the team 
I can't take direction, and my socks are never
clean 
Teachers dated me, my parents hated me 
I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin'
right 

Everyday I fight a war against the mirror 
I can't take the person starin' back at me 
I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else 

I wanna be somebody else, yeah 

LA told me, "You'll be a pop star, 
All you have to change is everything you are." 
Tired of being compared to damn Britney Spears 
She's so pretty, that just ain't me 

Doctor, doctor won't you please prescribe
somethin 
A day in the life of someone else? 
Cuz I'm a hazard to myself 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else 

Doctor, doctor won't you please prescribe
somethin 
A day in the life of someone else? 
Don't let me get me 

Don't let me get me 
I'm my own worst enemy 
Its bad when you annoy yourself 
So irritating 
Don't wanna be my friend no more 
I wanna be somebody else


----------



## mygoldnhorse

I love this song!!! And when I hear it reminds me of a really cool guy that sang it in a former local band called..... Crime Scene!!!
So this goes out to Mark,  wherever you are, I pray God is watching over you.......LOL


Well you say you got the blues, 
You got holes in both of your shoes, yeah- 
You're feeling alone and confused, 
You got to keep on smilin', just keep on smilin' 

Yeah, you're- you're bout to go insane, 
Cause your womans playing games, 
And she says that you're to blame, 
You try to keep on smilin',  just keep on smilin' 

Chorus:

Keep on smilin' through the rain, laughin' at the pain 
Just flowin' with the changes, till the sun comes out again 
Keep on smilin' through the rain, laughin at the pain 
Just flowin' with the changes, and singin' this refrain 

Singing in a honky tonk cafe, 
Nobodys hearin' what you play, yeah-
They're too busy drinkin anyway, 
You gotta keep on smilin', brother keep on smilin' 

Say you found a piece of land 
Gonna change from city boy to country man, yeah- 
Try to build you're life with your hands 
And just keep on smilin', keep on smilin' 

Chorus 

You're just hangin out- in a local bar, 
And you're wonderin'- who the hell you are 
Are you a farmer - are you a star? 

Smile on through the rain
Laugh all through the pain 
Flow through to changes
Till the sun comes out again

Keep on smilin', smilin' - smilin', smilin'
Laughin, laughin- said laughin', laughin'
Keep on flowin', flowin', flowin' -- YEAH................


----------



## lillymay

Its just one of those days when you don't wanna wake up.

Everything is ####ed. Everybody sux.

You don't really know why but want justify rippin' someone's head off.

No human contact and if you interact your life is on contract.

Your best bet is to stay away mother####er.

It's just one of those days!!

(chorus) its all about the he says she says bull####. I think you better quit lettin' #### slip or you'll be leavin with a fat lip. Its all about the he says she says bull####. I think you better quit talkin that ####. (Punk, so come and get it)

its just one of those days feelin' like a freight train.

First one to complain leaves with a blood stain.

Damn right I'm a maniac.

You better watch your back cuz I'm ####in' up your program.

And if your stuck up you just lucked up.

Next in line to get ####ed up. Your best bet is to stay away mother####er.

Its just one of those days!!

(chorus)

I feel like ####. My suggestion is to keep your distance cuz right now im dangerous.

We've all felt like #### and been treated like ####.

All those mother####ers that want to step up I hope you know I pack a chain saw.

ill skin your ass raw. And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break somethin' tonight...

break your ####in' face tonight!!

give me somethin' to break.

How bout your ####in' face.

I hope you know I pack a chain saw, what!!...(chorus)


----------



## mygoldnhorse

lillymay said:
			
		

> Its just one of those days when you don't wanna wake up.
> 
> Everything is ####ed. Everybody sux.
> 
> You don't really know why but want justify rippin' someone's head off.
> 
> No human contact and if you interact your life is on contract.
> 
> Your best bet is to stay away mother####er.
> 
> It's just one of those days!!
> 
> (chorus) its all about the he says she says bull####. I think you better quit lettin' #### slip or you'll be leavin with a fat lip. Its all about the he says she says bull####. I think you better quit talkin that ####. (Punk, so come and get it)
> 
> its just one of those days feelin' like a freight train.
> 
> First one to complain leaves with a blood stain.
> 
> Damn right I'm a maniac.
> 
> You better watch your back cuz I'm ####in' up your program.
> 
> And if your stuck up you just lucked up.
> 
> Next in line to get ####ed up. Your best bet is to stay away mother####er.
> 
> Its just one of those days!!
> 
> (chorus)
> 
> I feel like ####. My suggestion is to keep your distance cuz right now im dangerous.
> 
> We've all felt like #### and been treated like ####.
> 
> All those mother####ers that want to step up I hope you know I pack a chain saw.
> 
> ill skin your ass raw. And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break somethin' tonight...
> 
> break your ####in' face tonight!!
> 
> give me somethin' to break.
> 
> How bout your ####in' face.
> 
> I hope you know I pack a chain saw, what!!...(chorus)




 that rocks big time


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a Mercedes Benz ?
My friends all drive Porsches, I must make amends.
Worked hard all my lifetime, no help from my friends,
So Lord, won’t you buy me a Mercedes Benz ? 

Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a color TV ?
Dialing For Dollars is trying to find me.
I wait for delivery each day until three,
So oh Lord, won’t you buy me a color TV ? 

Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a night on the town ?
I’m counting on you, Lord, please don’t let me down.
Prove that you love me and buy the next round,
Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a night on the town ? 

Everybody!
Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a Mercedes Benz ?
My friends all drive Porsches, I must make amends,
Worked hard all my lifetime, no help from my friends,
So oh Lord, won’t you buy me a Mercedes Benz ?


----------



## sunflower

PUDDLE OF MUDD LYRICS 

Control 

I love the way you look at me
I feel the pain you place inside
lock me up inside ya dirty cage
while I'm alone inside my mind

I like to teach you all the rules
I'd get to see them set in stone
I like it when you chain me to the bed
there ya secrets never shone

[Chorus]
I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
So why's it involve

I love the way you rape my skin
I feel the hate you place inside
I need to get your voice out of my head
Cause I'm the guy you'll never find

I'm faking all of the rules
there's no expressions on your face
I'm hoping some day you will let me go
Release me from my dirty cage

[Chorus]
I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
So why's it involve...you and me..

[Repeat 4x]
I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

[Chorus]
I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
So why's it involve you and me..

[Repeat 4x]
You're not the one for me, no


----------



## lillymay

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> How does he sing with all the ####'s in the song?



Must be talent!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

*Bette Davis Eyes*

Her hair is Harlowe gold 
Her lips sweet surprise
Her hands are never cold
She's got Bette Davis eyes
She'll turn her music on you 
You won't have to think twice
She's pure as New York snow 
She got Bette Davis eyes

And she'll tease you 
She'll unease you
All the better just to please you
She's precocious and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
She got Greta Garbo stand off sighs 
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll let you take her home 
It whets her appetite
She'll lay you on her throne 
She got Bette Davis eyes
She'll take a tumble on you 
Roll you like you were dice
Until you come out blue 
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll expose you, when she snows you
Off your feet with the crumbs she throws you
She's ferocious and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
All the boys think she's a spy
She's got Bette Davis eyes

And she'll tease you 
She'll unease you
All the better just to please ya
She's precocious, and she knows just
What it takes to make a pro blush
All the boys think she's a spy 
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll tease you 
She'll unease you
Just to please ya
She's got Bette Davis eyes
She'll expose you, when she snows you
She knows ya
She's got Bette Davis eyes


----------



## mv_princess

*Has anyone heard him?*

THE FLOATING OPERA 
© 2002 by Jim Morris

Chorus

We’ve got beer kegs and crab legs
And spiced rum and weenies
And guitars and steel drums
And girls in bikinis
We’re laughing, we’re singing
We’re dancing, we’re high
One hellacious Floating Opera going by

Let’s go out on the boat
It’s such a beautiful day
So we pull out of St. Michaels
For a spin ‘round the Chesapeake Bay
We’ve got bars to explore
We’ve got the whole damn Eastern shore
We’ve got sunny skies and light winds
Food and booze and good friends
We’re gonna have ourselves
A party along the way  

Repeat Chorus

There’s a sailboat in distress
And we feared the worst
It was cruising with an all girl crew
So we’re glad we got there first
Didn’t have to ask them twice
They were running low on ice
Their beer supply depleted
No, no your bathing suits aren’t needed
Hop on board before you die of thirst  

Repeat Chorus

What was in that crazy potion we drank
That made us form that conga line
And dance right off the plank
We continued to explore
Kent Island to Baltimore
The sun was a tiny sliver
When we cruised up the Choptank River
Mooning everybody on the shore  

Repeat Chorus


----------



## mygoldnhorse

She would never say where she came from
Yesterady don't matter if it's gone
While the sun is bright
Or in the darkest night
No one knows, she comes and goes

Goodbye Ruby Tuesday
Who could hang a name on you?
When you change with every new day
Still I'm gonna miss you

Don't question why she needs to be so free
She'll tell you it's the only way to be
She just can't be chained
To a life where nothing's gained
And nothing's lost, at such a cost

Goodbye Ruby Tuesday
Who could hang a name on you?
When you change with every new day
Still I'm gonna miss you

"There's no time to lose", I heard her say
Catch your dreams before they slip away
Dying all the time
Lose your dreams and you will lose your mind
Ain't life unkind?

Goodbye Ruby Tuesday
Who could hang a name on you?
When you change with every new day
Still I'm gonna miss you


----------



## slotted

Since I'm on a Bachata kick lately. 

Enseñame a Olvidar<----click 

sera esto un sueño,que te perdi,que en verdad ya no te tengo
cuanto quisiera cerrar mis ojos y empezar de nuevo
sera possible poder olvidar aquel romance apasionado
mmmm sera possible un dia decirte que por fin ya no te amo
lo dudo mucho mi amor, es como ver a un pez del mar poder volar
y anque te deje de amar, es imposible que te pueda olvidar

*coro*
si me enseñaste a querer tambien enseñame olvidar esto que siento
por que eres tu niña querida la mujer a quien yo amo y a quien quiero
quien sanara este dolor que me dejaste en mi interior cuando te fuiste
quien invento el amor debio dar intruciones pa' evitar el sufrimiento

Llevo en mis venas la magia de tus besos el fruto de este amor
lo veo como un juego y al fin de la jugada tu saliste ganadora
y hoy por ti estoy sufriendo
aprendi amar estando a tu lado
me enseñaste a querer y me hiciste un daño
fuiste mi profesora en el amor y en tus clases de amor
no me enseñaste de lo malo

si me enseñaste a querer tambien enseñame olvidar esto que siento
porque eres tu niña querida la mujer a quien yo amo y a quien quiero

spoken: sabes te amo tanto que me da miedo volver a verte
noooononono ha....let me find out

Sera tu ego que te empujo a otro hombre con dinero
Y si es asi pues tratare de resignarme por completo
Ay dios, seran tus cartas de amor, la soledad que me hace recordarte
o las novelas que tu veias tan anciosa tomando cafe
sabes mi amor mi unica meta fue lograr tenerte aqui
pero hoy perdi la ilusion y la esperanza de que tu vuelvas a mi

coro
si me enseñaste a querer tambiem enseñame olvidar esto que siento
porque eres tu niña querida la mujer a quien yo amo y a quien quiero
(ayyy)quien sanara este dolor que me dejaste en mi interior cuando te fuiste
quien invento el amor debio dar intruciones para evitar el sufrimiento

Dios me ha concedido el por lo menos verte
Quizas porque rogue una ves mas tenerte
Pero hoy me he dado cuenta que no vale
Tu presencia si tu a mi ya no me amas

Cada mañanita despierta un infeliz
Y yo soy uno de ellos por que sufro por ti
papa me dijo que no llore por mujeres y
por ti eso es lo que hago

esta noche quiero volver a verte vivir contigo una aventura(4x)


----------



## Nanny Pam

The wheels on the bus go round and round,
round and round, 
round and round. 
The wheels on the bus go round and round, 
all through the town.

The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish;
Swish, swish, swish; 
Swish, swish, swish. 
The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish,
all through the town.

The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep; 
Beep, beep, beep; 
Beep, beep, beep. 
The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep, 
all through the town..

The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink; 
Clink, clink, clink; 
Clink, clink, clink. 
The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink, 
all through the town.

The Driver on the bus says "Move on back,
move on back, move on back;" 
The Driver on the bus says "Move on back", 
all through the town.

The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah; 
Wah, wah, wah; 
Wah, wah, wah". 
The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah", 
all through the town.

The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush; 
Shush, shush, shush; 
Shush, shush, shush."
The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush"
all through the town.


----------



## slotted

La Camisa Negra


----------



## slotted

Solo por un beso


----------



## slotted

Cuando Volveras


----------



## meangirl

*Hinder*

*Lips of an Angel*

Honey why you calling me so late 
It's kinda hard to talk right now 
Honey why you crying is everything okay 
I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud 
Well, my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I
never wanna say goodbye
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's funny that you're calling me tonight 
And yes I dreamt of you too 
And does he know you're talking to me will it start a fight 
No, I don't think she has a clue 
Well my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I 
never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I 
never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
(let it die,I never wanna say goodbye) 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel

Honey why you calling me so late


----------



## lillymay

There's a tear in my heart where the blood ran out. There's a tear in my heart where the love ran out. I thought we worked, pushed toward the same ends, I'll never be so quick to trust again. Disenchanted, disgusted, I regret that I trusted. I put my faith. My faith in you, you poisoned me through and through. I though we both shared the same injuries. Now I've found it's you who injures me. My heart is cracked from being left out in the cold. I know you'll pay for what you've taken - tenfold. Disenchanted, disgusted, I regret that I trusted. I put my faith. My faith in them, they twisted the knife further in.

Mygoldn:  This is AFI


----------



## mygoldnhorse

"I Write Sins Not Tragedies"

Oh, well imagine, as I'm pacing the pews in a church corridor,
and I can't help but to hear, no I can't help but to hear an exchanging of words:
"What a beautiful wedding! What a beautiful wedding!" says a bridesmaid to a waiter.
"And yes, but what a shame, what a shame, the poor groom's bride is a whore."

I'd chime in with a "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a damn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.
I'd chime in, "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a damn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of...

Well in fact, well I'll look at it this way, I mean technically our marriage is saved
Well this calls for a toast, so pour the champagne
Oh! Well in fact, well I'll look at it this way, I mean technically our marriage is saved
Well this calls for a toast, so pour the champagne, pour the champagne

I'd chime in with a "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a damn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.
I'd chime in, "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a damn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.

Again...

I'd chime in, "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a damn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.
I'd chime in, "Haven't you people ever heard of closing a damn door?!"
No, it's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.


----------



## Nanny Pam

I'm Rappin' baby!! 

i said a hip hop
the hippie the hippie
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop the rock it 

to the bang bang boogie, say up jumped the boogie
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat

now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet
see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello
to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow
but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie
say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie
let's rock, you dont stop
rock the riddle that will make your body rock
well so far you've heard my voice but i brought two friends along 

and next on the mike is my man hank
come on, hank, sing that song

check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a
and the rest is f-l-y
ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix
and these reasons i'll tell ya why
ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun
and i dress to a T
ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously
i got bodyguards, i got two big cars
that definitely ain't the wack
i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac
so after school, i take a dip in the pool 

which really is on the wall 

i got a color tv so i can see
the knicks play basketball
hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards
more money than a sucker could ever spend
but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker
not a dime till i made it again
everybody go, hotel motel 
what you're gonna do today (say what)
cause i'm going to get a fly girl, gonna get some spanking drive off off in a fresh oj. everybody go hotel, motel, holiday inn
say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend
master g, my mellow
its on you so what you gonna do
well it's on n on n on on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 

i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e
i said i go by the unforgettable name
of the man they call the master gee
well, my name is known all over the world
by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls
i'm goin down in history
as the baddest rapper there ever could be
now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows
the beat starts gettin into your toes
ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat
and the damn ya start doin the freak
i said damn, right outta your seat
then ya throw your hands high in the air
ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere
ya rockin to the beat without a care
with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair


----------



## Nanny Pam

now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang
but i rap to the beat just the same
i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes
all im here to do ladies is hypnotize
singin on n n on n on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
singin on n n on n on on n on
like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie
pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop
come alive yall gimme what ya got
i guess by now you can take a hunch
and find that i am the baby of the bunch
'but that's okay i still keep in stride
cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind
singin on n n on n on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
singin on n n on n on on n on
rock rock yall throw it on the floor
im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there
im gonna move you outta this atmosphere
cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind
ill put t-n-t in your behind
i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor
a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got
cause im guaranteed to make you rock
i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for?

i said hip hop the hippie to the hippie 
the hip hip hop, a you dont stop the rock it
to the bang bang the boogie say up jumped the boogie
to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo
and guess what america we love you 

cause ya rocked and a rolled with so much soul
you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old 

i dont mean to brag i don't mean to boast
but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast
rock it up a baby bubbah
baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie
to the beat beat, its so unique
come on everybody and dance to the beat

a hip hop 
the hippie the hippie to the 
hip hip hop, a you dont stop rock it 
rock it out baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang
the boogie to the boogie da beat

i said i cant wait til the end of the week
when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat 
and attempt to raise your body heat
just blow your mind so that you can't speak
and do a thing bout a rock and shuffle your feet
and let it change up to a dance called the freak
and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat
rest a little while so ya don't get weak
i know a man named hank 

he has more rhymes than a serious bank
so come on hank sing that song
to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong

well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp
the women fight for my delight
but im the grandmaster with the three mc's
that shock the house for the young ladies
and when you come inside, into the front
you do the freak, spank, and do the bump
and when the sucker mc's try to prove a point 

we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint
a from sun to sun and from day to day
i sit down and write a brand new rhyme
because they say that miracles never cease
i've created a devastating masterpiece
i'm gonna rock the mike till you cant resist
everybody, i say it goes like this
well i was comin home late one dark afternoon
a reporter stopped me for a interview
she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables
that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntable
this young reporter i did adore
so i rocked some vicious rhymes like i never did before
she said damn fly guy im in love with you
the casanova legend must have been true
i said by the way baby what's your name
said i go by the name of lois lane
and you could be my boyfiend you surely can
just let me quit my boyfriend called superman
i said he's a fairy i do suppoose
flyin through the air in pantyhose
he may be very sexy or even cute
but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit
i said you need a man who's got finesse
and his whole name across his chest
he may be able to fly all through the night
but can he rock a party til the early light
he cant satisfy you with his little worm
but i can bust you out with my super sperm
i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it
an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere
just throw your hands up in the air
and party hardy like you just dont care
let's do it don't stop yall a tick a tock yall you don't stop
go hotel motel what you gonna do today (say what)
im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend
i say skip, dive, what can i say
i can't fit em all inside my oj
so i just take half and bust them out
i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house
it was twelve o'clock one friday night
i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right


----------



## Nanny Pam

everybody was dancin on the floor
doin all the things they never did before
and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean
she came into the bar, she came into the scene
she traveled deeper inside the room
all the fellas checked out her white sasoons
she came up to the table, looked into my eyes
then she turned around and shook her behind
so i said to myself, its time for me to release
my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece 

and now people in the house this is just for you
a little rap to make you boogaloo
now the group ya hear is called phase two
and let me tell ya somethin we're a hell of a crew
once a week we're on the street
just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free
for you to party ya got to have the movies
so we'll get right down and give you the groove
for you to dance you gotta get hype
so we'll get right down for you tonight
now the system's on and the girls are there
ya definitely have a rockin affair 
but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact
and to have a party ya got to have a rap
so when the party's over you're makin it home
and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn
and while ya sleepin ya start to dream
and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene
my name appears in your mind
yeah, a name you know that was right on time
it was phase two just a doin a do
rockin ya down cause ya know we could
to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak
come alive girls get on your feet
to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat
to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak
to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on
on n on into the break of dawn
now i got a man comin on right now
he's guaranteed to throw down
he goes by the name of wonder mike
come on wonder mike do what ya like

i say a can of beer that's sweeter than honey
like a millionaire that has no money
like a rainy day that is not wet
like a gamblin fiend that does not bet
like dracula with out his fangs
like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
like collard greens that dont taste good
like a tree that's not made out of wood
like goin up and not comin down
is just like the beat without the sound no sound
to the beat beat, ya do the freak
everybody just rock and dance to the beat
have you ever went over a friends house to eat
and the food just ain't no good
i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed
and the chicken tastes like wood
so you try to play it off like you think you can
by sayin that youre full
and then your friend says momma he's just being polite
he ain't finished uh uh that's bull
so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie
and you say that you already ate
and your friend says man there's plenty of food
so you pile some more on your plate
while the stinky foods steamin your mind starts to dreamin
of the moment that it's time to leave
and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin
into something that looks like cheese
oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place
i dont care what these people think
im just sittin here makin myself nauseous
with this ugly food that stinks
so you bust out the door while its still closed
still sick from the food you ate
and then you run to the store for quick relief
from a bottle of kaopectate
and then you call your friend two weeks later
to see how he has been
and he says i understand about the food
baby bubbah but we're still friends
with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
the hip hip a hop a you don't stop the rockin
to the bang bang boogie
say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
i say hank can ya rock 

can ya rock to the rhythm that just don't stop
can ya hip me to the shoobie doo
i said come on make the make the people move

i go to the halls and then ring the bell
because i am the man with the clientele
and if ya ask me why i rock so well
a big bang, i got clientele
and from the time i was only six years old
i never forgot what i was told
it was the best advice that i ever had
it came from my wise dear old dad
he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you
and don't say a word until im through
now there's a time to laugh a time to cry
a time to live and a time to die
a time to break and a time to chill
to act civilized or act real ill
but whatever ya do in your lifetime
ya never let a mc steal your rhyme
so from six to six til this very day
ill always remember what he had to say
so when the sucker mc's try to chump my style
i let them know that i'm versatile
i got style finesse and a little black book
that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look
but the thing that separates you from me
and that's called originality
because my rhymes are on from what you heard
i didnt even bite and not a go word
and i say a little more later on tonight
so the suker mc's can bite all night
a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall
a lets rock yall ya don't stop
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what)
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin
drive off in a def oj
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn
ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends
a like that yall to the beat yall
beat beat yall ya don't stop
a master gee my mellow
its on you so whatcha gonna do

well like johnny carson on the late show
a like frankie croker in stereo
well like the barkay's singin holy ghost
the sounds to throw down they're played the most 

its like my man captain sky
whose name he earned with his super sperm
we rock and we don't stop
get off yall im here to give you whatcha got
to the beat that it makes you freak
and come alive girl get on your feet
a like a perry mason without a case
like farrah fawcett without her face 

like the barkays on the mike
like gettin right down for you tonight
like movin your body so ya dont know how
right to the rhythm and throw down 

like comin alive to the master gee
the brother who rocks so viciously
i said the age of one my life begun
at the age of two i was doin the do
at the age of three it was you and me
rockin to the sounds of the master gee
at the age of four i was on the floor
givin all the freaks what they bargained for
at the age of five i didnt take no jive
with the master gee its all the way live
at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks
rappin to the beat my stick was fixed
at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven don'tcha know i went off
i gotta run on down to the beat you see
gettin right on down makin all the girls
just take of their clothes to the beat the beat
to the double beat beat that makes you freak
at the age of eight i was really great
cause every night you see i had a date
at the age of nine i was right on time
cause every night i had a party rhyme
goin on n n on n on on n on
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn
a sayin on n n on n on on n on...
like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop
a saying on n n on n on on n on
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike
i am the definate feast delight
come to the master gee you see
the brother who rocks so viciously
....


----------



## meangirl

*Snow Patrol*
* Chasing Cars*

We'll do it all 
Everything 
On our own 

We don't need 
Anything 
Or anyone 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

I don't quite know 
How to say 
How I feel 

Those three words 
Are said too much 
They're not enough 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

Let's waste time 
Chasing cars 
Around our heads 

I need your grace 
To remind me 
To find my own 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

All that I am 
All that I ever was 
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see 

I don't know where 
Confused about how as well 
Just know that these things will never change for us at all 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?


----------



## meangirl

*AWESOME song*

*The Killers*

*When You Were Young*


You sit there in your heartache
Waiting on some beautiful boy to
To save you from your old ways
You play forgiveness
Watch it now ... here he comes!

He doesn't look a thing like Jesus
But he talks like a gentleman
Like you imagined when you were young

Can we climb this mountain
I don't know
Higher now than ever before
I know we can make it if we take it slow
Let's take it easy
Easy now, watch it go

We're burning down the highway skyline
On the back of a hurricane that started turning
When you were young
When you were young

And sometimes you close your eyes
and see the place where you used to live
When you were young

They say the devil's water, it ain't so sweet
You don't have to drink right now
But you can dip your feet
Every once in a little while

You sit there in your heartache
Waiting on some beautiful boy to
To save you from your old ways
You play forgiveness
Watch it now here he comes

He doesn't look a thing like Jesus
But he talks like a gentleman
Like you imagined when you were young
(He talks like a gentlemen, like you imagined when)
When you were young

I said he doesn't look a thing like Jesus
He doesn't look a thing like Jesus
But more than you'll ever know


----------



## Fallen

*3 Doors Down*

Down Poison

I've dreamed about this,
Sixteen days away
Now youre here, 
And my head  lies
Besides your body, 
Pillowed under mine
You were poison,  
Spinning round my mind

Welcome to my world she said,
Do you feel  alive she said
Its all a bad dream 
Spinning in your lonely  head
Welcome to my world she said,
Separated world, she  stayed
Seperated

Down poison
Down poison

Body withered,  
Body died, 
Time to take away this life
Bad enough to die from one,  
Not to mention four or five

Welcome to my world she said,
Do you  feel alive she said
Its all a bad dream 
Spinning in your lonely  head
Welcome to my world she said,
Separated world, she  stayed
Seperated

Down Poison
Down Poison
Down  Poison
Down

Down poison- You werent there for me, I was there for  you
Down poison- You werent there for me, I was there for you
Down poison-  You werent there for me, I was there for you
Down poison- You werent there  for me, never there for me
You wouldnt die for me, Ive already died for  you
You wouldnt die for me, Ive already died for you
You wouldnt die for  me, Ive already died for you
You wouldnt die
You wouldnt die
You  wouldnt die
No

Welcome to my world she said,
Do you feel alive she  said
Its all a bad dream 
Spinning in your lonely head
Welcome to my  world she said,
Separated world she stayed
Seperated

Down  Poison
Down Poison
Down Poison
Down


----------



## Fallen

*Pink*

You make me sick

You make me sick 
I want you and I'm hatin' it 
Got me lit like a candlestick 
Get too hot when you touch the tip 
I'm feeling it I gotta get a grip on this 
Driving me crazy baby don't you quit 
Can't get enough of it 
You got me going again 
Baby you got me going again 
You make me sick 

We was doin 8-0 on the freeway 
In the six double O bumpin' Isley 
He was gettin' kind of close, kind of touchy 
Guess he had a little too much Hennesy 
He told me that he wanna go home 
With me up on the hill to my condo 
Told me he would keep it all on the low-low 
But I told him oh I don't really know though 

He got closer to me 
He started getting deep 
He had me in a zone 
When he started to show me things 
I never saw before 
Baby was smooth but I knew it was game 
Helluva a cool but you men are the same 
The way he licked his lips 
And touched my hips I knew that he was slick 

You make me sick 
I want you and I'm hatin' it 
Got me lit like a candlestick 
Get too hot when you touch the tip 
I'm feeling it I gotta get a grip on this 
Driving me crazy baby don't you quit 
Can't get enough of it 
You got me going again 
Baby you got me going again 
You make me sick 

So hot in my six now 
So hot, had to roll all the windows down 
Isley got me thinking 'bout them sheets now 
Wondering should I really take it there now? 
He told me you would make it worth it 
But thinking how many times have I heard this 
Got him feeling but I'm not even nervous 
All his slick ass lines were kind of working 

I felt my knees get weak 
His body was calling me 
Just couldn't take the heat 
Anyway it was two or three 
I had to get out the streets 
Baby was cool but I knew it was game 
He was too smooth to be screaming my name 
And even though we made the best of it 
I still told him this 

You make me sick 
I want you and I'm hatin' it 
Got me lit like a candlestick 
Get too hot when you touch the tip 
I'm feeling it I gotta get a grip on this 
Driving me crazy baby don't you quit 
Can't get enough of it 
You got me going again 
Baby you got me going again 
You make me sick 

Hmm...yeah 

You make me sick 
I want you and I'm hatin' it 
Got me lit like a candlestick 
Get too hot when you touch the tip 
I'm feeling it I gotta get a grip on this 
Driving me crazy baby don't you quit 
Can't get enough of it 
You got me going again 
Baby you got me going again 
You make me sick 

I want you and I hate it 
Hot when you touch the tip 
I'm feeling it 
I gotta get a grip on this 
Driving me crazy baby don't you quit 
Can't no, no, no, no 
Oh, you make me sick 
I want you and I'm hating it


----------



## princess73

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> 3 Doors Down - "When I'm Gone"
> 
> There’s another world inside of me
> That you may never see
> There’s secrets in this life
> That I can’t hide
> Somewhere in this darkness
> There’s a light that I can’t find
> Maybe it’s too far away...
> Maybe I’m just blind...
> 
> Maybe I’m just blind...
> 
> [chorus]
> So hold me when I’m here
> Love me when I’m wrong
> Hold me when I’m scared
> And love me when I’m gone
> Everything I am
> And everything you need
> I’ll also be the one
> You wanted me to be
> I’ll never let you down
> Even if I could
> I’d give up everything
> If only for your good
> So hold me when I’m here
> Love me when I’m wrong
> You can hold me when I’m scared
> You won’t always be there
> So love me when I’m gone
> [end chorus]
> 
> Love me when I’m gone...
> 
> When your education x-ray
> Can not see under my skin
> I won’t tell you a damn thing
> That I could not tell my friends
> Roaming through this darkness
> I’m alive but I’m alone
> Part of me is fighting this
> But part of me is gone
> 
> [chorus]
> 
> Maybe I’m just blind...
> 
> [chorus]
> 
> Love me when I’m gone...
> 
> Love me when I’m gone
> When I’m gone
> When I’m gone
> When I’m gone



I love that song


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Once upon a time you dressed so fine
You threw the bums a dime in your prime, didn't you ?
People'd call, say "Beware doll, you're bound to fall"
You thought they were all kiddin' you
You used to laugh about
Everybody that was hangin' out
Now you don't talk so loud
Now you don't seem so proud
About having to be scrounging for your next meal

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be without a home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
But you know you only used to get juiced in it
And nobody has ever taught you how to live on the street
And now you find out you're gonna have to get used to it
You said you'd never compromise
With the mystery tramp, but now you realize
He's not selling any alibis
As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
And ask him do you want to make a deal ?

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the
downs
When they all come down and did tricks for you
You never understood that it ain't no good
You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you
You used to ride on chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulder a Siamese cat
Ain't it hard when you discover that
He really wasn't where it's at
After he took from you everything he could steal

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
They're drinkin', thinkin' that they got it made
Exchanging all kinds of precious gifts and things
But you'd better lift your diamond ring, you'd better pawn it babe
You used to be so amused
At Napoleon in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now, he calls you, you can't refuse
When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose
You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?


----------



## FireBrand

*"Hero and Heroine" - Strawbs (1973)*

Hero's face was gaunt and tanned
His sail was set in search of land
His life-raft, solely by him manned
Was guided by the tide
Heroine wore fleecy white
She beckoned like some savior bright
Shipwrecked sailors in the night
Were bid welcome to her side

Where one man's search must surely cease
The irresistible white fleece
Led Hero in search of the peace
Which she alone could offer
Thus he knelt before her feet
Wary lest their eyes should meet
He knew his life was incomplete
For he had yet to suffer

Enticing Heroine, so calm
Took Hero firmly by the arm
Told him that she meant no harm,
That she alone could save him
Hero could no longer speak
While realizing he was weak
His life increasingly grew bleak
For all the love she gave to him

While storm clouds gathered high above
The Heroine he grew to love
Turned slowly to a snow white dove
And spread her wings to fly
Crushed and broken in the end
Hero watched his sould ascend
Knowing that he was condemned
To sail all alone to die


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Happy Halloween Eve!
*The Monster Mash* 

I was working in the lab late one night 
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight 
For my monster from his slab began to rise 
And suddenly to my surprise 

He did the mash 
He did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
He did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
He did the mash 
He did the monster mash 

From my laboratory in the castle east 
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast 
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes 
To get a jolt from my electrodes 

They did the mash 
They did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
They did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
They did the mash 
They did the monster mash 

The zombies were having fun 
The party had just begun 
The guests included Wolf Man 
Dracula and his son 

The scene was rockin', all were digging the sounds 
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds 
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive 
With their vocal group, "The Crypt-Kicker Five" 

They played the mash 
They played the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
They played the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
They played the mash 
They played the monster mash 

Out from his coffin, Drac's voice did ring 
Seems he was troubled by just one thing 
He opened the lid and shook his fist 
And said, "Whatever happened to my Transylvania twist?" 

It's now the mash 
It's now the monster mash 
The monster mash 
And it's a graveyard smash 
It's now the mash 
It's caught on in a flash 
It's now the mash 
It's now the monster mash 

Now everything's cool, Drac's a part of the band 
And my monster mash is the hit of the land 
For you, the living, this mash was meant too 
When you get to my door, tell them Boris sent you 

Then you can mash 
Then you can monster mash 
The monster mash 
And do my graveyard smash 
Then you can mash 
You'll catch on in a flash 
Then you can mash 
Then you can monster mash


----------



## Azzy

*Evans Blue - Over*

You better crawl on your knees 
the next time you say that you love me 
fall on your knees, cuz this time I won't be so kind 
can't you see that this is life and life is killing me 
is it yours? is it mine? 
our sky fell down tonight, to wash away our pain 

tell me, over and over and over and over and over again 
it never was time for us, it never was time to let me in 
show me, over and over and over and over and over again 
it never was time for us, it never was time to let me in 

you better see how evil you can be 
when you see my evil smile 
it's the one that you'll remember when I am not so kind 
can't you see that this is death and death is saving me 
I say burn all your bridges while you still have control of the flame 
I know it's hard but you... 

tell me, over and over and over and over and over again 
it never was time for us, it never was time to let me in 
show me, over and over and over and over and over again 
it never was time for us, it never was time to let me in 

you've hardened to the point 
you're hard and to the point 

tell me, over and over and over and over and over again 
it never was time for us, it never was time to let me in 
(hardened to the point) 
show me, over and over and over and over and over again 
(hard and to the point) 
it never was time for us, it never was time to let me in


----------



## RoseRed

Honey why you calling me so late 
It's kinda hard to talk right now 
Honey why you crying is everything okay 
I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud 
Well, my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
Let it Die
never wanna say goodbye
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's funny that you're calling me tonight 
And yes I dreamt of you too 
And does he know you're talking to me will it start a fight 
No, I don't think she has a clue 
Well my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
Let it die
never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
Let it die 
never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
(let it die,I never wanna say goodbye) 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel

Honey why you calling me so late


----------



## Azzy

*Nickelback-Rockstar*

I'm through with standing in line 
to clubs we'll never get in
It's like the bottom of the ninth 
and I'm never gonna win
This life hasn't turned out 
quite the way I want it to be

(Tell me what you want)

I want a brand new house 
on an episode of Cribs
And a bathroom I can play baseball in
And a king size tub big enough 
for ten plus me

(Tell me what you need)

I'll need a credit card that's got no limit
And a big black jet with a bedroom in it
Gonna join the mile high club 
At thirty-seven thousand feet

(Been there done that)

I want a new tour bus full of old guitars
My own star on Hollywood Boulevard
Somewhere between Cher and 
James Dean is fine for me

(So how ya gonna do it?)

I'm gonna trade this life for fortune and fame
I'd even cut my hair and change my name

[CHORUS]
'Cause we all just wanna be big rockstars
And live in hilltop houses driving fifteen cars
The girls come easy and the drugs come cheap
We'll all stay skinny 'cause we just won't eat
And we'll hang out in the coolest bars
In the VIP with the movie stars
Every good gold digger's 
Gonna wind up there
Every Playboy bunny 
With her bleach blond hair

Hey hey I wanna be a rockstar
Hey hey I wanna be a rockstar

I wanna be great like Elvis without the tassels
Hire eight body guards that love to beat up *******s
Sign a couple autographs 
So I can eat my meals for free

(I'll have a quesadilla on the house)

I'm gonna dress my ass 
with the latest fashion
Get a front door key to the Playboy mansion
Gonna date a centerfold that loves to 
blow my money for me

(So how ya gonna do it?)

I'm gonna trade this life 
For fortune and fame
I'd even cut my hair 
And change my name

'Cause we all just wanna be big rockstars
And live in hilltop houses driving fifteen cars
The girls come easy and the drugs come cheap
We'll all stay skinny 'cause we just won't eat
And we'll hang out in the coolest bars
In the VIP with the movie stars
Every good gold digger's 
Gonna wind up there
Every Playboy bunny 
With her bleach blond hair
And we'll hide out in the private rooms
With the latest dictionary and
today's who's who
They'll get you anything 
with that evil smile
Everybody's got a 
drug dealer on speed dial
Hey hey I wanna be a rockstar

I'm gonna sing those songs 
that offend the censors
Gonna pop my pills 
from a pez dispenser
Get washed-up singers writing all my songs
Lip sync em every night so I don't get 'em wrong

Well we all just wanna be big rockstars
And live in hilltop houses driving fifteen cars
The girls come easy and the drugs come cheap
We'll all stay skinny 'cause we just won't eat
And we'll hang out in the coolest bars
In the VIP with the movie stars
Every good gold digger's 
Gonna wind up there
Every Playboy bunny 
With her bleach blond hair
And we'll hide out in the private rooms
With the latest dictionary and 
today's who's who
They'll get you anything 
with that evil smile
Everybody's got a 
drug dealer on speed dial
Hey hey I wanna be a rockstar
Hey hey I wanna be a rockstar


----------



## Azzy

*Garbage-Push It*

I was angry when I met you 
I think I'm angry still 
We can try to talk it over 
If you say you'll help me out 

Don't worry baby (don't worry baby) 
No need to fight 
Don't worry baby (don't worry baby) 
We'll be alright 

Chorus: 
This is the noise that keeps me awake 
My head explodes and my body aches 
Push it, make the beats go harder 
Push it, make the beats go harder 

I'm sorry that I hurt you 
Please don't ask me why 
I want to see you happy 
I want to see you shine 

Don't worry baby (don't worry baby) 
Don't be uptight 
Don't worry baby (don't worry baby) 
We'll stay up all night 

Chorus 

C'mon push it, you can do it 
C'mon prove it, nothing to it 
C'mon use it, let's get through it 
C'mon push it, you can do it 

Don't worry baby (don't worry baby) 
Don't be uptight 
Don't worry baby (don't worry baby) 
We'll stay up all night 

Chorus (3x) 

Don't worry baby 
We'll be alright 
Don't worry baby 
We'll be alright 

Push it 
Push it 
Push it 
Push it 
Push it


----------



## Azzy

*Poe*

*Haunted*

Come here
Pretty please
Can you tell me where I am
You won't you say something
I need to get my bearings
I'm lost
And the shadows keep on changing

And I'm haunted
By the lives that I have loved
And actions I have hated
I'm haunted
By the lives that wove the web
Inside my haunted head



Don't cry,
There's always a way
Here in November in this house of leaves
We'll pray
Please, I know it's hard to believe
To see a perfect forest
Through so many splintered trees
You and me
And these shadows keep on changing

And I'm haunted
By the lives that I have loved
And actions I have hated
I'm haunted
By the promises I've made
And others I have broken
I'm haunted
By the lives that wove the web
Inside my haunted head

Hallways... always

I'll always want you
I'll always need you
I'll always love you

And I will always miss you


Come here
No I won't say please
One more look at the ghost
Before I'm gonna make it leave
Come here
I've got the pieces here
Time to gather up the splinters
Build a casket for my tears

I'm haunted
(By the lives that I have loved)
I'm haun
I'm haunted
By the hallways in this tiny room
The echos there of me and you
The voices that are carrying this tune


*Hey Pretty*
Well it's 3 a.m. I'm out here riding again
Through the wicked winding streets of my world
I make a wrong turn brake it now I'm too far gone
I got a siren on my tail and that ain't
The fine I'm looking for 

I see a stairway so I follow it down
Into the belly of a whale
Where my secrets echo all around
You know me now but to do better than that
You've got to follow me
Boy I'm tryin' to show you where I'm at

Hey pretty
Don't you wanna take a ride with me?
Through my world
Hey pretty
Don't you wanna kick and slide
Through my world?

NOW l I've got a mind full of wicked designs
I've got a non-stop hole in my head--imagination
I'm in a building that has two thousand floors
and when they all fall down
I think you know it's you they're fallin' for
I can't forget I am a sole architect
I built the shadows here
I built the GROWLIN' voice I fear
You add it up but to do better than that
You've got to follow me
Boy I'm tryin' to show you where I'm at

Hey pretty
Don't you wanna take a ride with me?
Through my world
Hey pretty
Don't you wanna kick and slide
Through my world?
Hey pretty
My pretty baby
Rockin' through my world
(my world)
Hey pretty
(HEY PRETTY)
my pretty baby
Rockin' through my world
(my world)

Hey now
Can't you feel me longing?
(Do you get the gist of this song now?)
Hey now
Can't you feel me?
Feel me

Hey pretty...{Hey pretty}
{My pretty baby}
Hey pretty baby
DON'T YOU wanna take a ride with me?
DON'T YOU WANNA TAKE A RIDE WITH ME?
(my baby)
DON'T YOU WANNA TAKE A RIDE WITH ME?
(my baby)
MY PRETTY BABY
DON'T YOU WANNA...
...ROCKIN' THROUGH MY WORLD
DON'T YOU WANNA TAKE A RIDE WITH ME?
(my baby)
DON'T YOU WANNA...
DON'T YOU WANNA TAKE A RIDE WITH ME?


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Sepultura -Ratamahatta*

Biboca
Garagem
Favela

Fubanga
Maloca
Bocada

Maloca
Bocada
Fubanga

Favela
Garagem
Biboca, porra !!!

Ze Do Caixao
Zumbi
Lampiao

Hello uptown
Hello downtown
Hello midtown
Hello trenchtown

Ratamahatta !!! ...

Hello uptown
Hello downtown
Hello midtown
Hello trenchtown

Ratamahatta !!! ...


----------



## Azzy

*Sevendust*

Face to Face

You can't stop ####ing with my head
Stop ####ing with my head

Don't tell me now with a smile on your face
That you're lost
Down and out
When there was nothing left in me

You can't stop ####ing with my head
Stop ####ing with my head
My silence you break
The smile that you fake (you fake)

There's not one thing that you can say to make it right
Unless you say, "I'm leaving"
And if you're not
Then please tell me why
Please tell me why you can't

Save face
Say it to my face

Can I take all the filth in your head
All the words that you said (that you said)
And throw it away (throw it out)

You can't stop ####ing with my head
Stop ####ing with my head
My silence you break
The smile that you take away

There's not one thing that you can say to make it right
Unless you say, "I'm leaving"
And if you're not
Then please tell me why
Please tell me why
There's not one thing that you can say to make it right
Unless you say, "I'm leavin"
And if you're not
Then please tell me why
Please tell me why you can't
Say

That #### you're talkin' don't mean nothing to me anymore
*Edit
What's real is real... it's time to step up to the plate again
Swing batter-batter, swing batter-batter, swing...
What's real is real... It's time to step up to the plate again
Swing batter-batter...
####ed me for the last time!

Just take your swing
C'mon, you ########er now, swing
Just take your swing

There's not one thing that you can say to make it right
Unless you say, "I'm leaving"
And if you're not
Then please tell me why
Please tell me why
There's not one thing that you can say to make it right
Unless you say, "I'm leaving"
And if you're not
Then please tell me why
Please tell me why you can't

Swing
Just take your swing
#### you!

Just take your swing...
You can't stop ####ing with my head
Stop ####ing with my head


----------



## Azzy

*Bullet for my Valentine-Tears dont fall*

Lets go!

With blood shot eyes I watch you sleeping
The warmth I feel beside me is slowly fading
Would she hear me if I called her name?
Would she hold me if she knew my shame?

Theres always something different going wrong
The path I walk is in the wrong direction
There's always someone ####ing hanging on
Can anybody help me make things better?

Your tears don't fall
They crash around me
Her conscience calls the guilty to come home
Your tears don't fall
They crash around me
Her conscience calls the guilty to come home

The moments died, I hear no screaming
The visions left inside me are slowly fading
Would she hear me if I called her name?
Would she hold me if she knew my shame?

Theres always something different going wrong
The path I walk is in the wrong direction
There's always someone ####ing hanging on
Can anybody help me make things better?

Your tears don't fall
They crash around me
Her conscience calls the guilty to come home
Your tears don't fall
They crash around me
Her conscience calls the guilty to come home

Oh! Yeah!

This battered room I've seen before
The broken bones they heal no more, no more
With my last breath I'm choking
Will this ever end I'm hoping
My world is over one more time

Lets go

Would she hear me if i called her name?
Would she hold me, if she knew my shame?

Theres always something different going wrong
The path I walk is in the wrong direction
There's always someone ####ing hanging on
Can anybody help me make things better?


Your tears don't fall
They crash around me
Her conscience calls the guilty to come home
Your tears don't fall [tears don't fall]
They crash around me
Her conscience calls the guilty to come...BACK DOWN! [conscience calls]
Your tears don't fall 
They crash around me
Her conscience calls the guilty to come home [conscience calls]


----------



## Azzy

*AFI-Miss Murder*

Hey Miss Murder can I?
Hey Miss Murder can I?
Make beauty stay if I,
Take my life?
Whoa oh oh

With just a look they shook,
And heavens bowed before him,
Simply a look can break your heart.
The stars that pierced the sky,
He left them all behind,
We’re left to wonder why.
He left us all behind.

Hey Miss Murder can I?
Hey Miss Murder can I?
Make beauty stay if I,
Take my life?
Whoa oh oh

oh

Dreams of his crash won’t pass,
Oh how they all adored him,
Beauty will last when spiraled down.
The stars that mystified,
He left them all behind.
And how his children cried,
He left us all behind.

Hey Miss Murder can I?
Hey Miss Murder can I?
Make beauty stay if I,
Take my life?
Whoa oh oh

What's the hook, the twist
Within this verbose mystery?
I would gladly bet my life upon it.
That the ghost you love, your ray of light
Will fizzle out without hope.

We're the empty set just floating through, wrapped in skin
Ever searching for what we were promised.
Reaching for that golden ring we'd never let go,
Crow would ever let us put put our filthy hands upon it!
Yeah!

Hey Miss Murder can I?
Hey Miss Murder can I?
Make beauty stay if I,
Take my life?
Whoa oh oh

Hey Miss Murder can I?
Hey Miss Murder can I?
Make beauty stay if I,
Take my life?
Whoa oh oh


----------



## Azzy

*Godsmack*

Shine Down

So tired sleeping through the day
Bloodshot eyes and the sweat from my body
And I picked my head up yesterday
Found no reason or hope left inside of me

But I still believe in immortal love
And I know there's someone above

Shine down, don't take it away from me, no
And I know you know how, yeah
Shine down, just give me a chance to feel it
It's taken forever to get me off the ground

A dead silence overwhelming me
Day and night takes its toll on my sanity
And I know I've been away too long
All these years I've been hiding
A feeling I'm coming strong

But I still believe in immortal love
And I know there's someone that's up above
Show me a path to find my way
And give me a reason to pray

Shine down, don't take it away from me, no
And I know you know how, yeah
Shine down, just give me a chance to feel it
It's taken forever to get me off the ground, yeah

Shine down, don't take it away from me, no
And I know you know how, yeah
And shine down, just give me a chance to feel it
It's taken forever to get me off the ground
Shine down
Shine down
Oh, shine down
Oh baby, yeah, yeah, yeah
Shine down
Oh, shine down
Oh, shine down
Oh baby shine down



VOODOO

I'm not the one who's so far away
When I feel the snake bite enter my veins.
Never did I wanna be here again,
And I don't remember why I came.

Candles raise my desire,
Why I'm so far away.
No more meaning to my life,
No more reason to stay.

Freezing, feeling,
Breathe in, breathe in...
I'm coming back again...

I'm not the one who's so far away
When I feel the snake bite enter my veins.
Never did I wanna be here again,
And I don't remember why I came.

Hazing clouds rain on my head,
Empty thoughts fill my ears.
Find my shade by the moonlight,
Why my thoughts aren't so clear.

Demons dreaming,
Breathe in, breathe in...
I'm coming back again...

I'm not the one who's so far away
When I feel the snake bite enter my veins.
Never did I wanna be here again,
And I don't remember why I came.[repeat 4 times]


Voodoo, voodoo, voodoo, voodoo.
[repeat]


So far away...
I'm not the one who's so far away...
I'm not the one who's so far away...
I'm not the one who's so far away...


----------



## RoseRed

Never before have I turned on you 
You look too good to me 
Your beady eyes, they could cut me in two 
And i just can't let you be 
Well, it's a free for all, and I heard it said 
You can bet your life 
Stakes are high and so am I 
It's in the air tonight 

See you there with your cheshire grin 
I got my eyes on you 
Shake yout tail feather in my face and there's no tell in what I'll do 
Well looky here, you sweet young thing: the magic's in my hands 
When in doubt, I'll whip it out. I got me in a rock'n'roll band 
It's a free for all 

Here we go ! Look out below ! I'm on the prowl tonight 
When it's said and done, I'll have my fun. I can chew anything I bite 
Come one, come all, to a midnight ball. The invitation's there 
Come alone and I'll drive it home. I'll help you, I do declare 
It's a free for all 

Never before have I turned on you 
Well you look too good to me 
Your beady eyes, they could cut me in two 
And i just can't let you be 
Well, it's a free for all, and I heard it said 
You can bet your life 
Stakes are high and so am I 
It's in the air tonight 
It's a free for all


----------



## camily

*The Fray      How To Save A life*

Step one you say we need to talk 
He walks you say sit down it's just a talk 
He smiles politely back at you 
You stare politely right on through 
Some sort of window to your right 
As he goes left and you stay right 
Between the lines of fear and blame 
And you begin to wonder why you came 

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend 
Somewhere along in the bitterness 
And I would have stayed up with you all night 
Had I known how to save a life 

Let him know that you know best 
Cause after all you do know best 
Try to slip past his defense 
Without granting innocence 
Lay down a list of what is wrong 
The things you've told him all along 
And pray to God he hears you 
And pray to God he hears you 

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend 
Somewhere along in the bitterness 
And I would have stayed up with you all night 
Had I known how to save a life 

As he begins to raise his voice 
You lower yours and grant him one last choice 
Drive until you lose the road 
Or break with the ones you've followed 
He will do one of two things 
He will admit to everything 
Or he'll say he's just not the same 
And you'll begin to wonder why you came 

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend 
Somewhere along in the bitterness 
And I would have stayed up with you all night 
Had I known how to save a life 

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend 
Somewhere along in the bitterness 
And I would have stayed up with you all night 
Had I known how to save a life 

How to save a life 
How to save a life 

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend 
Somewhere along in the bitterness 
And I would have stayed up with you all night 
Had I known how to save a life 

Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend 
Somewhere along in the bitterness 
And I would have stayed up with you all night 
Had I known how to save a life 

How to save a life


----------



## Azzy

camily said:
			
		

> Step one you say we need to talk
> He walks you say sit down it's just a talk
> He smiles politely back at you
> You stare politely right on through
> Some sort of window to your right
> As he goes left and you stay right
> Between the lines of fear and blame
> And you begin to wonder why you came
> 
> Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
> Somewhere along in the bitterness
> And I would have stayed up with you all night
> Had I known how to save a life
> 
> Let him know that you know best
> Cause after all you do know best
> Try to slip past his defense
> Without granting innocence
> Lay down a list of what is wrong
> The things you've told him all along
> And pray to God he hears you
> And pray to God he hears you
> 
> Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
> Somewhere along in the bitterness
> And I would have stayed up with you all night
> Had I known how to save a life
> 
> As he begins to raise his voice
> You lower yours and grant him one last choice
> Drive until you lose the road
> Or break with the ones you've followed
> He will do one of two things
> He will admit to everything
> Or he'll say he's just not the same
> And you'll begin to wonder why you came
> 
> Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
> Somewhere along in the bitterness
> And I would have stayed up with you all night
> Had I known how to save a life
> 
> Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
> Somewhere along in the bitterness
> And I would have stayed up with you all night
> Had I known how to save a life
> 
> How to save a life
> How to save a life
> 
> Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
> Somewhere along in the bitterness
> And I would have stayed up with you all night
> Had I known how to save a life
> 
> Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
> Somewhere along in the bitterness
> And I would have stayed up with you all night
> Had I known how to save a life
> 
> How to save a life


I love that song! I can't wait til they stop playing Over My Head, I hear it like 20 times a day at least, on XM


----------



## camily

Azzy said:
			
		

> I love that song! I can't wait til they stop playing Over My Head, I hear it like 20 times a day at least, on XM


I love it too but it makes me sad. Reminds me of my marriage.


----------



## Azzy

camily said:
			
		

> I love it too but it makes me sad. Reminds me of my marriage.


 It'll be ok.  I wish I hadnt stayed up all night, we mighta been able to do something today. I have a bunch of laundry to do and I dont know how I'm gonna make it. Kids will be up soon and I'm exhausted.


----------



## gumbo

I'd like to see you in the morning light
I'd like to feel you when it comes tonight
Now I'm here and I'm all alone
Still I know how it feels
I'm alone again

Tried so hard to make you see
But I couldn't find the words
Now the tears, they fall like rain
I'm alone again without you
Alone again without you
Alone again without you
Alone again without you

I said stay, but you turned away
Tried to say that it was me
Now I'm here and I've lost my way
Now I know how it feels
I'm alone again


----------



## Azzy

*Montgomery Gentry*

*I Got Drunk*

I got drunk so sue me
I made up my mind to not give a damn
I tried to forget the way that you do me
Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm your man

It's not like I found someone else I could hold
To make up for not holding you
It's not like I went out and painted the town
It's not like I was untrue

I got drunk so sue me
I made up my mind to not give a damn
I tried to forget the way that you do me
Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm your man

What gives you the right to stay out all night
Crawl in and lay down the law
We both know that you weren't alone
That's the reason that you didn't call

So I got drunk, sue me
I made up my mind to not give a damn
I tried to forget the way that you do me
Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm your man
Yeah, I got drunk
Well, I still am
I still am

*Lonely and Gone*

Pulled in the driveway, picked up the paper
Found my key, and unlocked the door
I walked in, felt like a stranger 
Like I'd never been there before
As I wandered room to room 
It was silent as a tomb 


Could have heard a teardrop 
Could have heard a heartbreak
Never saw the flood come 
Even though I felt the rain 
Never heard a house sound 
So loud with memories 
Where there used to be 
A happy home 
In the house on the corner 
Of Lonely and Gone 


If she talked about leaving, I wasn't listening 
If she showed me a sign, well I never saw 
Did she stop believing, did I stop giving 
Can't put my finger on what went wrong 
Now the quietest noise I'm told, is the sound of letting go 


Could have heard a teardrop 
Could have heard a heartbreak
Never saw the flood come, even though I felt the rain 
Never heard a house sound, so loud with memories 
Where there used to be a happy home 
In the house on the corner 
Of Lonely and Gone 

Whoa...Never heard a house sound 
So loud with memories 
Where there used to be a happy home 
In the house on the corner 
In the house on the corner 
Of Lonely and Gone


----------



## jetmonkey

*"Elevators (Me & You)"*

_[Verse One: Andre]_

One for the money yes uhh two for the show
A couple of years ago on Headland and Delowe
Was the start of somethin good
Where me and my ***** rodes the MARTA, through the hood
Just tryin ta find that hookup
Now everyday we look up at the ceiling
Watchin ceiling fans go around tryin ta catch that feelin
off instrumental, had my pencil, and plus my paper
We caught the 86 Lithonia headed to Decatur
Writing rhymes tryin ta find our spot off in that light
Light off in that spot, known that we could rock
Doin the hole in the wall clubs, this #### here must stop
Like freeze, we makin the crowd move but we not makin no G's
And that's a nono

_[Verse Two: Big Boi]_

Yeah, uhh, check it
Ahh one two, ahh one two doe, niggaz
in the Cadillac they call us went from Player's Ball to ballers
Puttin the South up on the map was like Little Rock to bangin
Niggaz say mother#### that playin, they payin
We stay in layin vo-cals, locals done made it with them big boys
up in dis industry, Outkast yea dem niggaz they makin big noise
Over a million sold to this day, niggaz they take it lightly
Ninety-six gon be that year that all y'all playa haters can bite me
...around this #####

_[Chorus: repeat 2X]_

Me and you, your momma and your cousin too
Rollin down the strip on vogues
Comin up slammin Cadillac doz (doors)

_[Verse Three: Big Boi]_

Back in the day when I was younger, hunger
Lookin to fill me belly with that Rally's, bull####, pull ####
off like it was supposed to be pulled
Full as a tick I was, stoned like white boys
Smokin them white golds before them blunts got krunk, chunky asses
passes gettin thrown like Hail Mary's and they lookin like Halle Berry
So so fine, intertwined, but we ain't sippin wine
We's just chillin, I'm the rabid villain, and I'm so high
Smokin freely, me Lil B, Greet, Mon and Shug
And my little brother James, thangs changed in the hood
where I live at, them rats know, mama I want to sing but
Mama I want to trick, and mama I'm suckin dick, now
We movin on up in da world like elevators
Me and the crew we pimps like eighty-two
Me and you like Tony Toni Tone
Like this Eastpointe and we gone

_[Chorus]_

_[Verse Four: Andre]_

Got stopped at the mall the other day
Heard a call from the other way
that I just came from, some ***** was sayin somethin
talkin bout "Hey man, you remember me from school?" smoke some
Naw not really but he kept smilin like a clown
facial expression lookin silly
And he kept askin me, what kind of car you drive, I know you paid
I know y'all got buku of hoes from all them songs that y'all done made
And I replied that I had been goin through tha same thing that he had
True I got more fans than the average man but not enough loot to last me
to the end of the week, I live by the beat like you live check to check
If you don't move yo' foot then I don't eat, so we like neck to neck
Yes we done come a long way like them Slim ass cigarettes
from Virginia, this ain't gon stop so we just gonna continue

_[Chorus]_


----------



## mygoldnhorse

*Spiderwebs*

You think that we connect 
That the chemistry's correct 
Your words walk right through my ears 
Presuming I like what I hear 
And now I'm stuck in the web 
You're spinning 
You got me for your prey... 

Sorry I'm not home right now
I'm walking into spiderwebs 
So leave a message 
And I'll call you back 
A likely story, but leave a message
And I'll call you back

You're intruding on what's mine
Yeah and you're taking up my time 
Don't have the courage inside me 
To tell you please let me be

Communication, a telephonic invasion
I'm planning my escape

Sorry I'm not home right now
I'm walking into spiderwebs 
So leave a message 
And I'll call you back 
A likely story, but leave a message
And I'll call you back

And it's all your fault 
I screen my phone calls
No matter who calls 
I gotta screen my phone calls

Now it's gone too deep (now it's gone too deep)
You wake me in my sleep (wake me in my sleep)
My dreams become nightmares (dreams become nightmares)
'Cause you're ringing in my ears (ringing in my)

Sorry I'm not home right now
I'm walking into spiderwebs 
So leave a message 
And I'll call you back 
A likely story, but leave a message
And I'll call you back

And it's all your fault 
I screen my phone calls
No matter matter matter matter who calls 
I gotta screen my phone calls

Ooh spiderwebs
Leave a message and I'll call you back
I'm walking into spiderwebs
So leave a message and I'll call you back
It's all your fault
I screen my phone calls
No matter matter matter who calls
I gotta screen my phone calls
It's all your fault
It's all your fault
No matter who calls
No matter who calls

I'm walking into spiderwebs
So leave a message and I'll call you back
I'm walking into spiderwebs
Leave a message and I'll call you back...

Oh it's all your fault
No matter who calls
I gotta screen my phone calls
It's all your fault
No matter matter matter who calls
I screen my phone calls
I'm walking into spiderwebs
Leave a message and I'll call you back


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Mr Crowley   --Ozzy Osborne*

Mr. Crowley, what went on in your head?
Oh, Mr. Crowley, did you talk to the dead? 
Your life style to me seemed so tragic 
With the thrill of it all
You fooled all the people with magic 
Yeah, you waited on satan's door

Mr. Charming, did you think you were pure? 
Mr. Alarming, in nocturnal rapport 
Uncovering things that were sacred
Manifest on this Earth 
Conceived in the eye of a secret 
And they scattered the afterbirth 

Mr. Crowley, won't you ride my white horse? 
Mr. Crowley, it's symbolic, of course 
Approaching a time that is classic 
I hear that maiden's call 
Approaching a time that is drastic 
Standing with their backs to the wall 

Was it polemically sent 
l want to know what you meant 
I want to know, I want to know what you meant, yeah


----------



## Azzy

*Skillet-Whispers in the dark*

Despite the lies that you're making 
Your love is mine for the taking 
My love is 
Just waiting 
To turn your tears to roses 

I will be the one that's gonna hold you 
I will be the one that you run to 
My love is 
A burning, consuming fire 

[Chorus:]
No 
You'll never be alone 
When darkness comes I'll light the night with stars 
Hear my whispers in the dark 
No 
You'll never be alone 
When darkness comes you know I'm never far 
Hear my whispers in the dark 
Whispers in the dark

You feel so lonely and ragged 
You lay here broken and naked 
My love is 
Just waiting 
To clothe you in crimson roses 

I will be the one that's gonna find you 
I will be the one that's gonna guide you 
My love is 
A burning, consuming fire

[Chorus x 2]

Whispers in the dark
Whispers in the dark


----------



## Azzy

*Lesbian Love Song*

T.A.T.U.- All the things she said

All the things she said, All the things she said​Running through my head, Running through my head
Running through my head
All the things she said, All the things she said
Running through my head, Running through my head
All the things she said
This is not enough

I'm in serious ####, I feel totally lost
If I'm asking for help it's only because
Being with you has opened my eyes
Could I ever believe such a perfect surprise?

I keep asking myself, wondering how
I keep closing my eyes but I can't block you out
Wanna fly to a place where it's just you and me
Nobody else so we can be free

All the things she said, All the things she said
Running through my head, Running through my head
Running through my head
All the things she said, All the things she said
Running through my head, Running through my head

All the things she said
This is not enough
This is not enough

All the things she said
All the things she said

And I'm all mixed up, feeling cornered and rushed
They say it's my fault but I want her so much
Wanna fly her away where the sun and rain
Come in over my face, wash away all the shame

When they stop and stare - don't worry me
'Cause I'm feeling for her what she's feeling for me
I can try to pretend, I can try to forget
But it's driving me mad, going out of my head

All the things she said, All the things she said
Running through my head, Running through my head
Running through my head
All the things she said, All the things she said
Running through my head, Running through my head

All the things she said
This is not enough
This is not enough

All the things she said
All the things she said

Mother looking at me
Tell me what do you see?
Yes, I've lost my mind

Daddy looking at me
Will I ever be free?
Have I crossed the line?

All the things she said, All the things she said
Running through my head, Running through my head
Running through my head
All the things she said, All the things she said
Running through my head, Running through my head

All the things she said
This is not enough
This is not enough

All the things she said


----------



## RoseRed

When I met you in the restaurant
You could tell I was no debutante
You asked me what's my pleasure
A movie or a measure?
I'll have a cup of tea and tell you of my dreaming
Dreaming is free
I don't want to live on charity
Pleasure's real or is it fantasy?
Reel to reel is living rarity
People stop and stare at me We just walk on by - we just keep on dreaming
Feet feet, walking a two mile
Meet meet, meet me at the turnstile
I never met him, I'll never forget him

Dream dream, even for a little while
Dream dream, filling up an idle hour
Fade away, radiate

I sit by and watch the river flow
I sit by and watch the traffic go
Imagine something of your very own
Something you can have and hold

I'd build a road in gold just to have some dreaming
Dreaming is free
Dreaming
Dreaming is free
Dreaming
Dreaming is free


----------



## virgovictoria

SRV Version   

Well she's walking through the clouds
With a circus mind that's running wild
Butterflies and zebras
And moonbeams and a fairy tale
That's all she ever thinks about
Riding the wind

When I'm sad she comes to me
With a thousand smiles she gives to me free
It's alright she says...It's alright
Take anything you want from me
Anything

Fly on little wing
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Fly on little wing


----------



## Azzy

*Korn-Politics*

Everyone's corrupt
You should just shut up
Lay down, back off
The demon you disrupted

Don't want to talk about politics
Don't preach or talk about politics
Don't make me talk about politics
Don't give a #### about politics

You want to sleep with him to get to who you need to know
Think that's the way to go don't you?
It's in religion, sex, and everything we do and say
I look the other way won't you?

Everybody's race
Lying to your face
Kick's you in the gut
Slayed you here all messed up

Don't want to talk about politics
Don't preach or talk about politics
Don't make me talk about politics
Don't give a #### about politics

You want to sleep with him to get to who you need to know
Think that's the way to go don't you?
It's in religion, sex, and everything we do and say
I look the other way won't you?

Tiny splinters are in your soul (and they remain there)
Darkest life in the deepest hole (you sit and pray there)
All the deals from the things you've done (you wouldn't ever work for)
What you thought was so much fun (you have to pay for)

Don't want to talk about politics
Don't preach or talk about politics
Don't make me talk about politics
Don't give a #### about politics

You want to sleep with him to get to who you need to know
Think that's the way to go don't you?
It's in religion, sex, and everything we do and say
I look the other way won't you?

Don't want to talk about politics
Don't preach or talk about politics
Don't make me talk about politics
Don't give a #### about politics

Don't want to talk about politics
Don't preach or talk about politics
Don't make me talk about politics
Don't give a #### about politics!


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Sehnsucht  -Rammstein*

La? mich deine Trane reiten 
ubers Kinn nach Afrika
wieder in den Schoss der Lowin 
wo ich einst zuhause war
Zwischen deine langen Beinen 
such den Schnee vom letzten Jahr
doch es ist kein Schnee mehr da 

Lass mich deine Trane reiten 
uber Wolken ohne Gluck
der grosse Vogel schiebt den Kopf 
sanft in sein Versteck zuruck
Zwischen deine langen Beinen 
such den Sand vom letzten Jahr
doch es ist kein Sand mehr da 

Sehnsucht versteckt
sich wie ein Insekt
im Schlafe merkst du nicht
da? es dich sticht
glucklich werd ich nirgendwo
der Finger rutscht nach Mexiko
doch er versinkt im Ozean
Sehnsucht ist so grausam

Sehnsucht!


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Inside You  --Stabbing Westward*

I feel your lips 
I taste your skin 
I need to know 
I need to feel you from within 
As your blood burns through my skin 
I feel complete 
I breathe you in 
It's where you end and I begin 
If only I could stay here...forever 
So much to tell you 
So much to confide 
Now that I'm inside you 
We are flesh 
We are one 
So why do I feel so much guilt for what I've done? 
As your blood burns through my skin 
I feel release 
I breathe you in 
It's where you end and I begin 
If I could only stay here...forever 
So much to tell you 
So much to give you 
So much to confide 
Now that I'm inside you


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Falls Apart --Stabbing Westward*

I'm tangled and broken 
Left scattered on the floor 
Its useless now 
There pieces 
Can never make me whole 
You wither 
You blister 
I watch you burn and peal 
It's not like you 
Can save me 
It's not like you even care 
I'm finding it so hard to hold on 

This is where it falls apart 
This is where it falls apart 
I feel helpless as my everything comes 
Crashing down on me 
This is where it falls apart 
This is where it falls apart 
I feel helpless as my ####ing world comes 
Crashing down on me 
Crashing down on me


----------



## Azzy

Stabbing Westward is awesome, I love them!


----------



## Azzy

Korn-Twisted Transistor

Hey you, hey you devils' little sister
Listening to your twisted transistor
Hold it between your legs turn it up, turn it up
The wind is coming through can't get enough 

A lone-ly life where no one understands you 
But don't give up because the music do
Music do! (x6) 

Because the music do
And it is reaching inside you, forever preaching 
#### you too
your scream's a whisper
Hang on your twisted transistor 

Hey you, hey you finally you get it 
The world ain't fair, eat you if you let it
And as your tears fall on your breast, your dress 
Vibrations coming through you're in a mess 

A lone-ly life where no one understands you 
But don't give up because the music do
Music do! (x6) 

Because the music do
And it is reaching inside you, forever preaching 
#### you too
your scream's a whisper
Hang on your twisted transistor 

Music do! (x4) 

Hey you, hey you this won't hurt a bit (THIS WON'T HURT A BIT!
THIS WON'T HURT!)
Says who says who? anesthetize this ##### (ANESTHETIZE THIS #####!
ANESTHETIZE!)
Just let me be between you and me don't fit

Music do and it is reaching
Inside you, forever preaching 
#### you too
your scream's a whisper
Hang on your twisted transistor


----------



## mygoldnhorse

*SNOW PATROL*

We'll do it all 
Everything 
On our own 

We don't need 
Anything 
Or anyone 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

I don't quite know 
How to say 
How I feel 

Those three words 
Are said too much 
They're not enough 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

Let's waste time 
Chasing cars 
Around our heads 

I need your grace 
To remind me 
To find my own 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

All that I am 
All that I ever was 
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see 

I don't know where 
Confused about how as well 
Just know that these things will never change for us at all 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?


----------



## mydoghasfleas

I'm so hot for her, I'm so hot for her 
I'm so hot for her and she's so cold 
I'm so hot for her, I'm on fire for her 
I'm so hot for her and she's so cold 

I'm the burning bush, I'm the burning fire 
I'm the bleeding volcano 
I'm so hot for her, I'm so hot for her 
I'm so hot for her and she's so cold 

Yeah, I tried re-wiring her, tried re-firing her 
I think her engine is permanently stalled 
She's so cold she's so cold 
She's so cold cold cold 
Like a tombstone 
She's so cold, she's so cold 
she's so cold cold cold like an ice cream cone 
She's so cold she's so cold 
I dare not touch her my hand just froze 

Yeah, I'm so hot for hot for her, I'm so hot for her 
I'm so hot for her and even so 
Put your hand on the heat, put your hand on the heat 
Aw C'mon baby, let's go 

She's so cold, she's so cold, cold, she's so c-c-c-old 
But she's beautiful, though 

Yeah, she's so cold 

She's so cold, she's so cold 
She was born in an arctic zone 
She's so cold she's so cold, cold, cold 
I dare not touch her my hand just froze 

She's so cold, she's so goddamn cold she's so 
Cold cold cold she's so cold 

Who would believe you were a beauty indeed 
When the days get shorter and the nights get long 
Lie awake when the rain comes 
Nobody will know, when you're old 
When you're old, nobody will know 
that you was a beauty, a sweet sweet beauty 
A sweet sweet beauty, but stone stone cold 

You're so cold, you're so cold, cold, cold 
You're so cold, you're so cold 

I'm so hot for you, i'm so hot for you 
I'm so hot for you and you're so cold 

I'm the burning bush, I'm the burning fire 
I'm the bleeding volcano


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

>



:beetlejuice:


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## virgovictoria

Jimmy Eat World ~ In The Middle

Hey, don't write yourself off yet
It's only in your head you feel left out or
looked down on.
Just try your best, try everything you can.
And don't you worry what they tell themselves when you're away.

[Chorus]
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything (everything) will be alright (alright).

Hey, you know they're all the same.
You know you're doing better on your own, so don't buy in.
Live right now.
Yeah, just be yourself.
It doesn't matter if it's good enough for someone else.

[Chorus x2]
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything (everything) will be alright (alright).

Hey, don't write yourself off yet.
It's only in your head you feel left out or
looked down on.
Just do your best, do everything you can.
And don't you worry what the bitter hearts are gonna say. 

[Chorus x2]
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything (everything) will be alright (alright


----------



## Toxick

*Only the BEST SONG EVER:*

Cara Mia why must we say goodbye?
Each time we part my heart wants to die
Darling hear my prayer
Cara Mia fair
I'll be your love till the end of time

Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine

Cara Mia why must we say goodbye?
Each time we part my heart wants to die
Darling hear my prayer
Cara Mia fair
I'll be your love till the end of time

Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine

Oh oh oh oh oh
Oh oh oh oh oh
Each time we part my heart wants to die
Darling hear my prayer
Cara Mia fair
I'll be your love till the end of time

Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine

Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine
Cara Mia mine


----------



## Agee

Finished with my woman cause she couldnt help me with my mind
People think Im insane because I am browning all the time
All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy
Think Ill lose my mind if I dont find something to pacify

Can you help me thought you were my friend
Whoah yeah

I need someone to show me the things in life that I cant find
I cant see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I cannot feel and love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words telling you now of my state
I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but its too late


----------



## nachomama

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I feel your lips
> I taste your skin
> I need to know
> I need to feel you from within
> As your blood burns through my skin
> I feel complete
> I breathe you in
> It's where you end and I begin
> If only I could stay here...forever
> So much to tell you
> So much to confide
> Now that I'm inside you
> We are flesh
> We are one
> So why do I feel so much guilt for what I've done?
> As your blood burns through my skin
> I feel release
> I breathe you in
> It's where you end and I begin
> If I could only stay here...forever
> So much to tell you
> So much to give you
> So much to confide
> Now that I'm inside you



Oh Bustem...


----------



## Agee

Im ever upper class high society
Gods gift to ballroom notoriety
I always fill my ballroom
The event is never small
The social pages say Ive got
The biggest balls of all


Ive got big balls
Ive got big balls
And theyre such big balls
Dirty big balls
And hes got big balls
And shes got big balls
But weve got the biggest balls of them all

And my balls are always bouncing
My ballroom always full
And everybody cums and cums again
If your name is on the guest list
No one can take you higher
Everybody says Ive got
Great balls of fire

Some balls are held for charity
And some for fancy dress
But when theyre held for pleasure
Theyre the balls that I like best
My balls are always bouncing
To the left and to the right
Its my belief that my big balls
Should be held every night

And Im just itching to tell you about them
Oh we had such wonderful fun
Seafood cocktail, crabs, crayfish...


----------



## Agee

Crossroads, seem to come and go, yeah.
The gypsy flies from coast to coast

Knowing many, loving none,
Bearing sorrow havin fun,
But back home hell always run
To sweet melissa... mmm...

Freight train, each car looks the same, all the same.
And no one knows the gypsys name

No one hears his lonely sigh,
There are no blankets where he lies.
In all his deepest dreams the gypsy flies
With sweet melissa... mmm...

Again the mornings come,
Again hes on the run,
Sunbeams shining through his hair,
Appearing not to have a care.
Well, pick up your gear and gypsy roll on, roll on.

Crossroads, will you ever let him go? (lord, lord)
Will you hide the dead mans ghost,
Or will he lie, beneath the clay,
Or will his spirit roll away? 

But I know that he wont stay without melissa.

Yes I know that he wont stay without melissa.


----------



## bcp

and for those that know what they got.



> I've got this good lookin' woman back home, let me tell ya'
> 
> She cooks good and she looks good, and she just can't do no
> wrong.
> 
> She cooks me cornbread in the morning, she's my dinner and my
> midnight snack.
> 
> She sits up and she begs, and she even rolls over on her
> back.
> 
> 
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> Please don't tell me that's the way that it goes, 'cause I've
> tried hard and I know.
> 
> I ain't been playin' in your back yard, 'cause I got my baby and
> she loves me so.
> 
> 
> 
> She don't treat me mean, and she loves my machine, yeah.
> 
> I digs her 'cause she's funky, and she sure keeps it clean,
> now.
> 
> I'm a loafer, she's my chauffeur, and she sure likes to drive
> me, uh-huh.
> 
> I lay my life on the line, and she steps right up besides me,
> yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to sing the blues no more.
> 
> A girl like mine is hard to find for sure.
> 
> She lays it on me each and every night.
> 
> She's my pleasure and my world's delight.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to sing the blues no more.
> 
> A girl like mine is hard to find for sure.
> 
> She lays it on me each and every night.
> 
> She's my pleasure and my world's delight.


----------



## Agee

Im driving in my car, I turn on the radio
Im pulling you close, you just say no
You say you dont like it, but girl I know youre a liar
`cause when we kiss, fire

Late at night Im takin you home
I say I wanna stay, you say you wanna be alone
You say you dont love me, girl you cant hide your desire
`cause when we kiss, fire

You had a hold on me, right from the start
A grip so tight I couldnt tear it apart
My nerves all jumpin actin like a fool
Well your kisses they burn but your heart stays cool

Romeo and juliet, samson and delilah
Baby you can bet their love they didnt deny
Your words say split but your words they lie
`cause when we kiss, fire


----------



## Agee

Get up, stand up: stand up for your rights!
Get up, stand up: stand up for your rights!
Get up, stand up: stand up for your rights!
Get up, stand up: dont give up the fight!

Preacherman, dont tell me,
Heaven is under the earth.
I know you dont know
What life is really worth.
Its not all that glitters is gold;
alf the story has never been told:
So now you see the light, eh!
Stand up for your rights. come on!

Get up, stand up: stand up for your rights!
Get up, stand up: dont give up the fight!
Get up, stand up: stand up for your rights!
Get up, stand up: dont give up the fight!

Most people think,
Great God will come from the skies,
Take away everything
And make everybody feel high.
But if you know what life is worth,
You will look for yours on earth:
And now you see the light,
You stand up for your rights. jah!

Get up, stand up! (jah, jah!)
Stand up for your rights! (oh-hoo!)
Get up, stand up! (get up, stand up!)
Dont give up the fight! (life is your right!)
Get up, stand up! (so we cant give up the fight!)
Stand up for your rights! (lord, lord!)
Get up, stand up! (keep on struggling on!)
Dont give up the fight! (yeah!)

We sick an tired of-a your ism-skism game -
Dyin n goin to heaven in-a jesus name, lord.
We know when we understand:
Almighty God is a living man.
You can fool some people sometimes,
But you cant fool all the people all the time.
So now we see the light (what you gonna do? ),
We gonna stand up for our rights! (yeah, yeah, yeah!)

So you better:
Get up, stand up! (in the morning! git it up!)
Stand up for your rights! (stand up for our rights!)
Get up, stand up!
Dont give up the fight! (dont give it up, dont give it up!)
Get up, stand up! (get up, stand up!)
Stand up for your rights! (get up, stand up!)
Get up, stand up! ( ... )
Dont give up the fight! (get up, stand up!)
Get up, stand up! ( ... )
Stand up for your rights!
Get up, stand up!
Dont give up the fight! /fadeout/


----------



## Agee

Ooh, yeah! all right!
Were jammin:
I wanna jam it wid you.
Were jammin, jammin,
And I hope you like jammin, too.

Aint no rules, aint no vow, we can do it anyhow:
Ini will see you through,
cos everyday we pay the price with a little sacrifice,
Jammin till the jam is through.

Were jammin -
To think that jammin was a thing of the past;
Were jammin,
And I hope this jam is gonna last.

No bullet can stop us now, we neither beg nor we wont bow;
Neither can be bought nor sold.
We all defend the right; jah - jah children must unite:
Your life is worth much more than gold.

Were jammin (jammin, jammin, jammin)
And were jammin in the name of the lord;
Were jammin (jammin, jammin, jammin),
Were jammin right straight from yah.

Yeh! holy mount zion;
Holy mount zion:
Jah sitteth in mount zion
And rules all creation.

Yeah, were - were jammin (wotcha-wa),
Wotcha-wa-wa-wa, were jammin (wotcha-wa),
See, I wanna jam it wid you
Were jammin (jammin, jammin, jammin)
Im jammed: I hope youre jammin, too.

Jams about my pride and truth I cannot hide
To keep you satisfied.
True love that now exist is the love I cant resist,
So jam by my side.

Were jammin (jammin, jammin, jammin), yeah-eah-eah!
I wanna jam it wid you.
Were jammin, were jammin, were jammin, were jammin,
Were jammin, were jammin, were jammin, were jammin;
Hope you like jammin, too.
Were jammin, were jammin (jammin),
Were jammin, were jammin (jammin).
I wanna (I wanna jam it wid you) - I wanna -
I wanna jam wid you now.
Jammin, jammin (hope you like jammin too).
Eh-eh! I hope you like jammin, I hope you like jammin,
cause (I wanna jam it wid you). I wanna ... wid you.
I like - I hope you - I hope you like jammin, too.
I wanna jam it;
I wanna jam it.


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Im driving in my car, I turn on the radio
> Im pulling you close, you just say no
> You say you dont like it, but girl I know youre a liar
> `cause when we kiss, fire
> 
> Late at night Im takin you home
> I say I wanna stay, you say you wanna be alone
> You say you dont love me, girl you cant hide your desire
> `cause when we kiss, fire
> 
> You had a hold on me, right from the start
> A grip so tight I couldnt tear it apart
> My nerves all jumpin actin like a fool
> Well your kisses they burn but your heart stays cool
> 
> Romeo and juliet, samson and delilah
> Baby you can bet their love they didnt deny
> Your words say split but your words they lie
> `cause when we kiss, fire



Sung by Elmer Fudd...


----------



## bcp

never miss the chance to tell them.


> It's late in the evening; she's wondering what clothes to wear.
> She puts on her make-up and brushes her long blonde hair.
> And then she asks me, "Do I look all right?"
> And I say, "Yes, you look wonderful tonight."
> 
> We go to a party and everyone turns to see
> This beautiful lady that's walking around with me.
> And then she asks me, "Do you feel all right?"
> And I say, "Yes, I feel wonderful tonight."
> 
> I feel wonderful because I see
> The love light in your eyes.
> And the wonder of it all
> Is that you just don't realize how much I love you.
> 
> It's time to go home now and I've got an aching head,
> So I give her the car keys and she helps me to bed.
> And then I tell her, as I turn out the light,
> I say, "My darling, you were wonderful tonight.
> Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight."


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

>


 


You didn't respond to mydogshasfleas like that... I thought he was your favorite :shrug:


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Sung by Elmer Fudd...


 
  

Fudd earworm now, ugh...


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said, you know you always have the
> Lord by your side
> 
> And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
> Twenty red lights in his honor
> Thank you jesus, thank you lord
> 
> I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
> And I thought by the time I got there shed be off
> Shed be off with the nearest truck driver she could find
> Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
> A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
> Was a girl with far away eyes
> 
> So if youre down on your luck
> And you cant harmonize
> Find a girl with far away
> And if youre downright disgusted
> And life aint worth a dime
> Get a girl with far away eyes
> 
> Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
> Ten dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of jesus
> Located somewhere in los angeles, california
> And next week theyd say my prayer on the radio
> And all my dreams would come true
> So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
> Well, you know what kind of eyes she got
> 
> So if youre down on your luck
> I know you all sympathize
> Find a girl with far away eyes
> And if youre downright disgusted
> And life aint worth a dime
> Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

>


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


 
Damn, almost two years


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Damn, almost two years



Go me!


----------



## RoseRed

Did you see any action? Did you make any friends?
Would you like some affection? Before I leave again.

I've been walking behind you, since you've been able to see.
There's never been any reason, for you to think about me.

Did you have any bad dreams, did you break any glass?
Would you be my companion, is there even a chance?

You've been talking in circles, since I've been able to cry.

There's never been any reason, for ever telling me why, yea, yea.

Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.
Woman with the sweet lov'in, better than a white line.
Bring a good feeling ain't had in such a long time.
Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.

Have you ever been lonely? Do you have any fun?
Do you ever think of me? I'm just no one. Yea.
You never give me no answer, you never tell me the truth.
There's never been any reason. For me to think about you.
There's never been any reason.
There's never been any reason. Yea.
There's never been any reason.

Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.
Woman with the sweet lov'in, better than a white line.
Don't you know she could bring a good feeling ain't had in such a long time.
Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.
Whoa.
Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.
Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.
Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.
Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.
Save my life, I'm going down for the last time.​


----------



## RoseRed

The silicon chip inside her head
Gets switched to overload.
And nobody's gonna go to school today,
She's going to make them stay at home.
And daddy doesn't understand it,
He always said she was as good as gold.
And he can see no reason
'Cause there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be shown?

Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
I want to shoot
The whole day down.

The telex machine is kept so clean
As it types to a waiting world.
And mother feels so shocked,
Father's world is rocked,
And their thoughts turn to
Their own little girl.
Sweet 16 ain't so peachy keen,
No, it ain't so neat to admit defeat.
They can see no reasons
'Cause there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be shown?

Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
I want to shoot
The whole day down.

All the playing's stopped in the playground now
She wants to play with her toys a while.
And school's out early and soon we'll be learning
And the lesson today is how to die.
And then the bullhorn crackles,
And the captain crackles,
With the problems and the how's and why's.
And he can see no reasons
'Cause there are no reasons
What reason do you need to die?

Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
I want to shoot
The whole day down.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

BREATHE

2 AM and she calls me 'cause I'm still awake,
can you help me unravel my latest mistake,
I don't love him, winter just wasn't my season
Yeah we walk through the doors, so accusing their eyes
Like they have any right at all to critisize,
hypocrites, you're all here for the very same reason

'Cause you can't jump the track,we're like cars on a cable
and life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button girl,
So cradle your head in you hands
And breathe, just breathe,
Woah breathe, just breathe

May he turn 21 on the base at Fort Bliss
Just today he sat down to the flask in his fist,
Ain't been sober, since maybe October of last year.
Here in town you can tell he's been down for a while,
But my God it's so beautiful when the boy smiles,
Wanna hold him, maybe I'll just sing about it.

Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table.
No one can find the rewind button boys,
So cradle your head in your hands,
And breathe, just breathe,
Woah breathe, just breathe

There's a light at each end of this tunnel, you shout
'Cause you're just as far in as you'll ever be out
These mistakes you've made, you'll just make them again
If you only try turning around.

2 AM and I'm still awake, writing a song
If I get it all down on paper, its no longer
inside of me, threatening the life they belong to
And I feel like I'm naked in front of the crowd
Cause these words are my diary, screaming out loud
And I know that you'll use them, however you want to

Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button now
Sing it if you understand.
and breathe, just breathe
woah breathe, just breathe,


----------



## gumbo

*It's Election Time!*


People moving out, people moving in. 
Why, because of the color of their skin. 
Run, run, run but you sure can't hide. 
An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth. 
Vote for me and I'll set you free. 
Rap on, brother, rap on. 
Well, the only person talking about love thy brother is the...(preacher.) 
And it seems nobody's interested in learning but the...(teacher.) 

Segregation, determination, demonstration, integration, Aggravation, humiliation, obligation to our nation. 
Ball of confusion. Oh yeah, that's what the world is today. Woo, hey, hey. 

The sale of pills are at an all time high. 
Young folks walking round with their heads in the sky. 
The cities ablaze in the summer time. 

And oh, the beat goes on. 

Evolution, revolution, gun control, sound of soul. 
Shooting rockets to the moon, kids growing up too soon. 
Politicians say more taxes will solve everything. 
And the band played on. 
So, round and around and around we go. 
Where the world's headed, nobody knows. 

Oh, great googalooga, can't you hear me talking to you. 
Just a ball of confusion. 
Oh yeah, that's what the world is today. 
Woo, hey, hey. 

Fear in the air, tension everywhere. 
Unemployment rising fast, the Beatles new record's a gas. 
And the only safe place to live is on an Indian reservation. 

And the band played on. 

Eve of destruction, tax deduction, city inspectors, bill collectors, 
Mod clothes in demand, population out of hand, suicide, too many bills, 
Hippies moving to the hills. 
People all over the world are shouting, 'End the war.' 

And the band played on. 

Great googalooga, can't you hear me talking to you. 
Sayin'... ball of confusion. 
That's what the world is today, hey, hey. 
Let me hear ya, let me hear ya, let me hear ya. 
Sayin'... ball of confusion. 
That's what the world is today, hey, hey. 
Let me hear ya, let me hear ya, let me hear ya, let me hear ya, let me hear ya. 
Sayin'... ball of confusion.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Hate Me 


I have to block out thoughts of you so I don't lose my head
They crawl in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed
Dropping little reels of tape to remind me that I'm alone
Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home
There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain
An ounce of peace is all I want for you. Will you never call again?
And will you never say that you love me just to put it in my face?
And will you never try to reach me? It is I that wanted space

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me so you can finally see what's good for you

I'm sober now for 3 whole months it's one accomplishment that you helped me with
The one thing that always tore us apart is the one thing I won't touch again
In a sick way I want to thank you for holding my head up late at night
While I was busy waging wars on myself, you were trying to stop the fight
You never doubted my warped opinions on things like suicidal hate
You made me compliment myself when it was way too hard to take
So I'll drive so ####ing far away that I never cross your mind
And do whatever it takes in your heart to leave me behind

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you

Hate me in ways
Yeah ways hard to swallow
Hate me so you can finally see what's good for you

And with a sad heart I say bye to you and wave
Kicking shadows on the street for every mistake that I had made
And like a baby boy I never was a man
Until I saw your blue eyes crying and I held your face in my hand
And then I fell down yelling "make it go away!"
Just make a smile come back and shine just like it used to be
And then she whispered "How can you do this to me?"

Hate me today
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you

Hate me in ways
Yeah ways hard to swallow
Hate me so you can finally see what's good for you


----------



## sunflower

If I
Should stay
I would only be in your way
So I'll go
But I know
I'll think of you every step of
the way

And I...
Will always
Love you, oohh
Will always
Love you
You
My darling you
Mmm-mm

Bittersweet
Memories
That is all I'm taking with me
So good-bye
Please don't cry
We both know I'm not what you
You need

And I...
Will always love you
I...
Will always love you
You, ooh

(Instrumental/Sax solo)

I hope
life treats you kind
And I hope
you have all you've dreamed of
And I wish you joy
and happiness
But above all this
I wish you love

And I...
Will always love you
I...
Will always love you
*Repeat*

I, I will always love
You....
You
Darling I love you
I'll always
I'll always
Love
You..
Oooh
Ooohhh


----------



## Azzy

*Nickelback*

*Feelin Way Too Damn Good*

I Missed you so much that I begged you to fly here to see me
You must have broke down because you finally said that you would
But now that you're here I just feel like I'm constantly dreaming
Cause something's gotta go wrong 'cause I'm feelin' way too damn good

For forty-eight hours I don't think that we left my hotel room
Should show you the sights 'cause I'm sure that I said that I would
We gotta make love just one last time in the shower
Well Something's gotta go wrong 'cause I'm feelin' way too damn good

It's like everytime I turn around
I fall in love and find my heart face down
And where it lands is where it should
This time it's like the two of us should probably start to fight
Cause something's gotta go wrong 'cause I'm feelin' way too damn good 

Sometimes I think best if left in the memory
It's better kept inside than left for good
Lookin' back each time they tried to tell me
Well something's gotta go wrong 'cause I'm feelin' way too damn good

It's like everytime I turn around
I fall in love and find my heart face down
And where it lands is where it should
This time it's like the two of us should probably start to fight
'Cause something's gotta go wrong 'cause I'm feelin' way too damn good, oh, oh
Feelin' way too damn good

I Missed you so much that I begged you to fly here to see me
You must have broke down because you finally said that you would
But now that you're here I just feel like I'm constantly dreaming
'Cause something's gotta go wrong 'cause I'm feelin' way too damn good

And it's like everytime I turn around
I fall in love and find my heart face down
And where it lands is where it should
This time it's like the two of us should probably start to fight
'Cause something's gotta go wrong 'cause I'm feelin' way too damn good, oh, oh
Feelin' way too damn good
(I missed you so much that i begged you to fly here and see me)
Feelin' way too damn good
(I missed you so much that i begged you to fly here and see me)


----------



## Azzy

*Three Days Grace-Pain*

Pain, without love
Pain, I can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all

You're sick of feeling numb
You're not the only one
I'll take you by the hand
And I'll show you a world that you can understand
This life is filled with hurt
When happiness doesn't work
Trust me and take my hand
When the lights go out you will understand

Pain, without love
Pain, I can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all
Pain, without love
Pain, I can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all

Anger and agony
Are better than misery
Trust me I've got a plan
When the lights go off you will understand

Pain, without love
Pain, I can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all
Pain, without love
Pain, I can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing
Rather feel pain

I know (I know I know I know I know)
That you're wounded
You know (You know you know you know you know)
That I'm here to save you
You know (You know you know you know you know)
I'm always here for you
I know (I know I know I know I know)
That you'll thank me later

Pain, without love
Pain, can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all
Pain, without love
Pain, I can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all
Pain, without love
Pain, I can't get enough
Pain, I like it rough
'Cause I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all
Rather feel pain than nothing at all
Rather feel pain


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Fat Bottomed Girls   --Queen*

Are you gonna take me home tonight ?
Ah down beside that red firelight
Are you gonna let it all hang out ?
Fat bottomed girls
You make the rockin' world go round

Hey I was just a skinny lad
Never knew no good from bad
But I knew life before I left my nursery - huh
Left alone with big fat Fanny
She was such a naughty nanny
Heap big woman you made a bad boy out of me
Hey hey!
Wooh

I've been singing with my band
Across the wire across the land
I seen every blue eyed floozy on the way, hey
But their beauty and their style
Went kind of smooth after a while
Take me to them dirty ladies everytime

C'mon
Oh won't you take me home tonight ?
Oh down beside your red firelight
Oh and you give it all you got
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round

Hey listen here
Now I got mortgages on homes
I got stiffness in ma' bones
Ain't no beauty Queens in this locality (I tell you)
Oh but I still get my pleasure
Still get my greatest treasure
Heap big woman you gonna make a big man out of me

Now get this
Oh (I know) you gonna take me home tonight (please)
Oh down beside that red firelight
Are you gonna let it all hang out ?
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round yeah
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round

Get on your bikes and ride
Ooh yeah oh yeah them fat bottomed girls
Fat bottomed girls
Yeah yeah yeah
Alright, ride 'em, c'mon
Fat bottomed girls - yes yes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmVoq4twruM


----------



## Azzy




----------



## Bustem' Down

Queen rocks.


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Bohemian Rhapsody  --Queen*

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide
No escape from reality
Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and see
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy
Because I'm easy come, easy go
A little high, little low
Anyway the wind blows, doesn't really matter to me, to me

Mama, just killed a man
Put a gun against his head
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead
Mama, life had just begun
But now I've gone and thrown it all away
Mama, ooo
Didn't mean to make you cry
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow
Carry on, carry on, as if nothing really matters

Too late, my time has come
Sends shivers down my spine
Body's aching all the time
Goodbye everybody - I've got to go
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth
Mama, ooo - (anyway the wind blows)
I don't want to die
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all

I see a little silhouetto of a man
Scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango
Thunderbolt and lightning - very very frightening me
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo Figaro - magnifico

But I'm just a poor boy and nobody loves me
He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Spare him his life from this monstrosity
Easy come easy go - will you let me go
Bismillah! No - we will not let you go - let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go - let me go
Will not let you go - let me go (never)
Never let you go - let me go
Never let me go - ooo
No, no, no, no, no, no, no -
Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me
for me
for me

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye
So you think you can love me and leave me to die
Oh baby - can't do this to me baby
Just gotta get out - just gotta get right outta here

Ooh yeah, ooh yeah
Nothing really matters
Anyone can see
Nothing really matters - nothing really matters to me

Anyway the wind blows...


----------



## mygoldnhorse

If Everyone Cared 

From underneath the trees, we watch the sky
Confusing stars for satellites
I never dreamed that you’d be mine
But here we are, we’re here tonight

Singing Amen, I’m alive
Singing Amen, I’m alive

If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
We’d see the day when nobody died
And I’m singing

Amen I, I’m alive
Amen I, I’m alive

And in the air the fireflies
Our only light in paradise
We’ll show the world they were wrong
And teach them all to sing along

Singing Amen I’m alive
Singing Amen I’m alive

If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
We’d see the day when nobody died
If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
We’d see the day when nobody died

And as we lie beneath the stars
We realize how small we are
If they could love like you and me
Imagine what the world could be

If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
We’d see the day when nobody died

We’d see the day, we’d see the day
When nobody died
We’d see the day, we’d see the day
When nobody died
We’d see the day when nobody died


----------



## Kyle

Knock Knock (Who's there?)

We've played a million silly games from bingo  to gin rummy.
But, if you're good at puns on names, you'll find that this  one's funny.
So, when you next have company,
or folks start dropping in  for tea,
Just say, "who's there?" And then prepare to learn a thing or  three.

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Sarah.
Sarah who?
Sarah  doctor in the house?

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Emma.
Emma  who?
Emma gunna have trouble with you?

(Refrain)
If you know how  puns are made, then you know how this is played.
On your mark, get set to  go
Knock, knock, knock, that's the phrase.

Knock, knock.
Who's  there?
Hirem.
Hirem who?
Hirem doin'? Hey, hey!

Knock,  knock.
Who's there?
Allah.
Allah who?
Allah want for Christmas is my  two front teeth!

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Ray.
Ray  who?
Racing with the moon...

(Refrain)

Knock, knock.
Who's  there?
Don.
Don who?
Don be half safe.

Knock, knock.
Who's  there?
Vera.
Vera who?
Vera are you, you old bat?

Ka-nock,  ka-nock.
Who's there?
Hugh.
Hugh who?
Hugh who to you  too!

(Refrain)

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
To be.
To be  who?
To be or not to be, that is the question.

Knock, knock.
Who's  there?
Alouisious.
Alouisious who?
Alouisiouth ith that you'd thtop  thingin thith thilly thong!

Knock, knock.
Who's  there?
Alice.
Alice who?
Alice M. F. T.

(Refrain)

Knock,  knock.
Who's there?
Horace.
Horace who?
Horace....

And there  they go... It's toupee going on ahead, long underwear has fallen 
down  behind, and toothpaste is being squeezed out on the rail.


----------



## Kyle

_Spoken_ This is the evening news. Let's go now to our field  reporter Renaldo Riviera. 

This is Renaldo Riviera on the banks of the  stinky muddy river with Mr. R.V. Frisbee who claims to have witnessed something  truly fantastic. Mr. Frisbee could you tell us what you saw. 

Yeah, I's  just hunkered down over there puttin' a stink wad on my trot line and the short  hairs just stood straight out on the back of my neck and I turned around and  there's this big orange thing with them purple lights on it come swoopin' over  them pine trees and just hoovered over the Winnebago there. Inez run out and  throwed a skillet at it and then she scissored and run back in under the  hide-a-bed. 'Bout that time a little trap door opened up, little stair steps  come down and this little pink baldheaded guy stuck his head out. Now I'd seen  that movie "Clost Encounters". I just walked on over there big as Ike and looked  up in there and there he was. 

There who was?   


I saw Elvis in a U.F.O. sittin' there with Howard Hughes
I  saw Elvis in a U.F.O. Jimmy Hoffa was in there too
I saw Elvis in a U.F.O.  singing them rhythm and blues
And Liberace was there and he had on a pair of  Imeldia Marcos shoes  What is that a shootin star streakin' cross the heavens above?
No it's a  whole lot more than a shootin' star it's a hunka hunka burning love, oooh
I  saw the Colonel in a U.F.O. had a big smile on his face
And then he shook his  head, puffed on his cigar and said
"I done book "Elvis" out in outer space"  

And then those little pink men they all jumped in dancin' up and down the  stairs
And then they rolled their eyes, began to harmonize and it sounded  like the Jordoniares  

Bop bop bop bop uh unh huh bop bop bop
We got Elvis in a U.F.O. he's too  good for the human race
We got Elvis in a U.F.O. we're going to keep him out  in outer space  

They got Elvis in a U.F.O. honey have you heard the news
They got Elvis in  a U.F.O. just singing them rhythm and blues
They got Elvis in a U.F.O.  



_Spoken_ And the colonel and Howard Hughes and Jimmy Hoffa  even Liberaces up there he ain't never had no hit record honey. I done had more  hits than anybody but do I get to go in a U.F.O. Nooo!!! Now is that fair? I'm  the king of Rock n Rol! The originator! I started the whole thing baby and I  think it's about time I got to go on a U.F.O. You better beam me up Scotty or  your little pink baldheaded people done tore it with me. Wow!!!.....Thank you


----------



## RoseRed

I saw her today at a reception
A glass of wine in her hand
I knew she would meet her connection
At her feet was her footloose man

No, you can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
And if you try sometime you find
You get what you need

I saw her today at the reception
A glass of wine in her hand
I knew she was gonna meet her connection
At her feet was her footloose man

You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you might find
You get what you need

Oh yeah, hey hey hey, oh...

And I went down to the demonstration
To get my fair share of abuse
Singing, "We're gonna vent our frustration
If we don't we're gonna blow a 50-amp fuse"
Sing it to me now...

You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
But if you try sometimes well you just might find
You get what you need
Oh baby, yeah, yeah!

I went down to the Chelsea drugstore
To get your prescription filled
I was standing in line with Mr. Jimmy
And man, did he look pretty ill
We decided that we would have a soda
My favorite flavor, cherry red
I sung my song to Mr. Jimmy
Yeah, and he said one word to me, and that was "dead"
I said to him

You can't always get what you want, no!
You can't always get what you want (tell ya baby)
You can't always get what you want (no)
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You get what you need
Oh yes! Woo!

You get what you need--yeah, oh baby!
Oh yeah!

I saw her today at the reception
In her glass was a bleeding man
She was practiced at the art of deception
Well I could tell by her blood-stained hands

You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You just might find
You get what you need

You can't always get what you want (no, no baby)
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You just might find
You get what you need, ah yes...


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Look at this photograph
Every time I do it makes me laugh
How did our eyes get so red?
And what the hell is on Joey’s head?

This is where I grew up
I think the present owner fixed it up
I never knew we ever went without
The second floor is hard for sneakin’ out

This is where I went to school
Most of the time had better things to do
Criminal record says I broke in twice
I must’ve done it half a dozen times

I wonder if it’s too late
Should I go back and try to graduate
Life’s better now than it was back then
If I was them, I wouldn’t let me in

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It’s hard to say
It’s time to say it
Goodbye, Goodbye
Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for

It's hard to say 
It’s time to say it
Goodbye, Goodbye

Remember the old arcade
Blew every dollar that we ever made
The cops hated us hangin’ out
They say somebody went and burned it down

We used to listen to the radio
And sing along with every song we’d know
We said someday we’d find out how it feels
To sing to more than just the steering wheel

Kim’s the first girl I kissed
I was so nervous that I nearly missed
She’s had a couple of kids since then
I haven’t seen her since God knows when

I miss that town
I miss their faces
You can’t erase
You can’t replace it
I miss it now
I can’t believe it
So hard to stay
Too hard to leave it
If I could relive those days
I know the one thing that would never change

Look at this photograph
Every time I do it makes me laugh
Every time I do it makes me


----------



## Azzy

*Puscifer - The Undertaker Lyrics*

Thank You for making me
feel like I'm guilty
Making it easy to murder your sweet memory

You were way out of line,
went and turned it all around on me again
How can I not smell your lie
Through the smokeand arrogance.

But now I know
So you will not get away with it again
I'm distant in those holloweyes
For I have reached my end. So...

Thank You for making me
feel like I'm guilty
Making it easy to murder your sweet memory

Before I go tell me
Were you ever who you claimed yourself to be

Either way i must say goodbye.
You're dead to me. So I...

Thank You for making me
feel like I'm guilty
Making it easy to murder your sweet memory

I'm severing the heart then I'm leaving your corpse behind
Not dead but soon to be, though.
I won't be the one who killed you
I'll just leave that up to you

I'm not gonna be here to revive you
I'm not gonna be here to revive you
I'm notgonna be here to revive you
I'm gonna be the one to say...

I told you so
I told you so
I told you so
I told you so
I told you so
I told you so
I told you so
I told you so
I told you so
I told you

Severing the heart then I'm leaving your corpse behind
Not dead but soon to be and
I'm gonna be the one to say I told you so


----------



## RoseRed

All alone at the end of the of the evening
And the bright lights have faded to blue
I was thinking ’bout a woman who might have
Loved me and I never knew
You know I’ve always been a dreamer
(spent my life running ’round)
And it’s so hard to change
(can’t seem to settle down)
But the dreams I’ve seen lately
Keep on turning out and burning out
And turning out the same

So put me on a highway
And show me a sign
And take it to the limit one more time

You can spend all your time making money
You can spend all your love making time
If it all fell to pieces tomorrow
Would you still be mine? 

And when you’re looking for your freedom
(nobody seems to care)
And you can’t find the door
(can’t find it anywhere)
When there’s nothing to believe in
Still you’re coming back, you’re running back
You’re coming back for more

So put me on a highway
And show me a sign
And take it to the limit one more time

Take it to the limit
Take it to the limit
Take it to the limit one more time


----------



## mygoldnhorse

One, two, three...
Turn it up
Big wheels keep on turnin
Carry me home to see my kin
Singing songs about the southland
I miss ole 'Bamy once again and I think it's a sin

Well, I heard Mister Young sing about her
Well, I heard ole Neil put her down
Well, I hope Neil Young will remember
A southern man don't need him around anyhow

Sweet home Alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home Alabama
Lord, I'm comin home to you

In Birmingham they love the Gov'nor
(Boo hoo hoo)
Now we all did what we could do
Now Watergate does not bother me
Does your conscience bother you?
Tell the truth

Sweet home Alabama
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home Alabama
Lord, I'm coming home to you
Here I come, Alabama

Alabama, ahhhh, Alabama...

Now, Muscle Shoals has got the Swampers
And they've been known to pick a song or two
Yes they do
Lord, they get me off so much
They pick me up when I'm feeling blue
Now how about you?

Sweet home Alabama,
Where the skies are so blue
Sweet home Alabama
Lord, I'm coming home to you

Sweet home Alabama, home sweet home, baby
Where the skies are so blue, and the Gov'nor's true
Sweet home Alabama, Lord, yeah
Lord, I'm coming home to you
Yeah, yeah
My, Montgomery's got the answer


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RoseRed

That old dog has chained you up all right
Give you everything you need
To live inside a twisted cage
Sleep beside in empty rage
I had a dream I was your hero

Damn I wish I was your lover
I'd rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I'll be your mother
I'll do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won't feel ashamed
Open up gonna come inside
Gonna fill you up
Make you cry

This bloke can't stand to see you black and blue
I give you something sweet each time you
Come inside my jungle book
It's just too good
Don't say you'll stay
'Cause then you go away

Damn I wish I was your lover
I'll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I'll be your mother
I'll do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won't feel ashamed
Shucks
For me there is no other
You're the only shoe that fits
I can't imagine I'll grow out of it
Damn I wish I was your lover

If I was your girl believe me
I'd turn on the Rolling Stones
We could groove along and feel much better
Let me in
I could do it forever and ever, ever n' ever
Give me an hour to kiss you
Walk through heaven's door I'm sure
We don't need no doctor to feel much better
Let me in
Forever and ever and ever and ever

I sat on the mountainside with peace of mind
I lay by the ocean making love to her with visions clear
Walked for days with no one near
And I return as chained and bound to you

Damn I wish I was your lover
I'll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I have everything
Tonight I'll be your mother
I'll do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won't feel ashamed
Shucks for me there is no other
You're the only shoe that fits
I can't imagine I'll grow out of it
Damn I wish I was your lover
Open up gonna come inside
Gonna fill you up
Make you cry


----------



## RoseRed

I pack my case. I check my face. I look a little bit older. I look a little bit colder. With one deep breath, and one big step, I move a little bit closer. I move a little bit closer. For reasons unknown.

I caught my stride. I flew and flied. I know if destiny’s kind, I’ve got the rest on my mind. But my heart, it don’t beat, it don’t beat the way it used to. And my eyes, they don’t see you no more. And my lips, they don’t kiss, they don’t kiss the way they used to, and my eyes don’t recognize you no more.

For reasons unknown; for reasons unknown.

There was an open chair. We sat down in the open chair. I said if destiny’s kind, I’ve got the rest on my mind. But my heart, it don’t beat, it don’t beat the way it used to. And my eyes, they don’t see you no more. And my lips, they don’t kiss, they don’t kiss the way they used to, and my eyes don’t recognize you at all.

For reasons unknown; for reasons unknown.

I said my heart, it don’t beat, it don’t beat the way it used to and my eyes don’t recognize you no more. And my lips, they don’t kiss, they don’t kiss the way they used to, and my eyes don’t recognize you no more.

For reasons unknown; for reasons unknown; for reasons unknown; for reasons unknown.


----------



## Geek

It was an upset in two minutes flat
We were back on the freeway, foot to the mat
I can't understand it; we had it down pat
It's very upsetting, could we leave it at that?
We all had positions; we each had a role
We'd over-rehearsed it; we had full control
They can't teach you acting, it's there in your soul
It's the same with a bank job, and each thing we stole

So I don't need attitude
Cause you knew just what to do
We all did our best now
We all need to rest now
Leave me alone
Wait by the phone

I was the driver; you ran the show
You had the last word, the go or no go
I knew every laneway in Ontario
But it's not what you're sure of, it's what you don't know
It should have been filled with the usual ones
Throwing their cash into mutual funds
We all had our ski masks and sawed-off shotguns
But how do you plan for a bank full of nuns?

Well, I guess we panicked - we all have taboos
And they were like zebras; they had us confused
We should be in condos with oceanfront views
Instead we're most-wanted on the six o'clock news

So I don't need attitude
Cause you knew just what to do
We all did our best now
We all need to rest now
Leave me alone
And wait by the phone

Inside the police car you tried to explain
your crisis of conscience; the voice in your brain
And now that the whole thing has gone down the drain
I think we all know who should shoulder the blame
Cause you made a choice there, almost sublime
I'm all for compassion, just not on my dime
You looked like an amateur, and that's the real crime
So I'll take a walk now, and you do the time

And I don't need attitude
Cause you knew just what to do
We all did our best now
We all need to rest now
Leave me alone
There's no need to phone

We all did our best now
We all need to rest now
Leave me alone
We all did our best now
We all need to rest now
Leave me alone
Leave me alone


----------



## jazz lady

Stone Sour ~ Through Glass

I'm looking at you through the glass 
Don't know how much time has passed 
Oh God it feels like forever 
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home,
sitting all alone inside your head

Cause I'm looking at you through the glass 
Don't know how much time has passed 
All I know is that it feels like forever 
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home,
sitting all alone inside your head 

How do you feel? that is the question 
But I forget you don't expect an easy answer 
When something like a soul becomes initialized 
And folded up like paper dolls and little notes 
You can't expect a bit of hope 
So while you're outside looking in, describing what you see 
Remember what you're staring at is me 

Cause I'm looking at you through the glass 
Don't know how much time has passed 
All I know is that it feels like forever 
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home,
sitting all alone inside your head 

How much is real, so much to question 
An epidemic of the mannequins
contaminating everything 
We thought came from the heart, 
But never did right from the start 
Just listen to the noises (no more sad voices)
Before you tell yourself 
It's just a different scene 
Remember its just different from what you've seen.

I'm looking at you through the glass 
Don't know how much time has passed 
And All I know is that it feels like forever 
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home,
sitting all alone inside your head 
Cause I'm looking at you through the glass 
Don't know how much time has passed 
And all I know is that it feels like forever 
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home, 
sitting all alone inside your head 

And it's the stars 
The stars that shine for you 
And it's the stars 
The stars that lie to you Yeah-yeah

And it's the stars 
The stars that shine for you 
And it's the stars 
The stars that lie to you Yeah-yeah

I’m looking at you through the glass, 
don't know how much time has passed ,
Oh God it feels like forever, 
but no one ever tells you that forever feels like home, 
sitting all alone inside your head... 

Cause I’m looking at you through the glass,
don't know how much time has passed ,
All I know is that it feels like forever,
but no one ever tells you that forever feels like home,
sitting all alone inside your head... 

And it's the stars 
The stars that shine for you yeh ya 
And it's the stars 
The stars that lie to you yeh ya 
And it's the stars 
The stars that shine for you yeh ya 
And it's the stars 
The stars that lie to you……. yeh ya 

Who are the stars? 
Who are the stars? 
They lie…


----------



## RoseRed

Go west
Paradise is there
You'll have all that you can eat
Of milk & honey over there

You'll be the brightest star
The world has ever seen
Sun-baked slender heroine
Of film & magazine

Go west
Paradise is there
You'll have all that you can eat
Of milk & honey over there

You'll be the brightest light
The world has ever seen
The dizzy height of a jet-set life
You could never dream

Your pale blue eyes
Strawberry hair
Lips so sweet
Skin so fair

Your future bright
Beyond compare
It's rags to riches
Over there

San andreas fault
Moved its fingers
Through the ground
Earth divided
Plates collided
Such an awful sound

San andreas fault
Moved its fingers
Through the ground
Terra cotta shattered
And the walls came
Tumbling down

O, promised land
O, wicked ground
Build a dream
Tear it down

O, promised land
What a wicked ground
Build a dream
Watch it all fall down​


----------



## jazz lady

Green Day ~ Boulevard of Broken Dreams

I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
When the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah,
Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line
Of the edge and where I walk alone

Read between the lines
What's effed up and everything's alright
Check my vital signs
And know I'm still alive and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah
Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I walk alone
I walk a...

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
When the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk a...

My shadow's only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
Til then I walk alone


----------



## RoseRed

Honey why you calling me so late 
It's kinda hard to talk right now 
Honey why you crying is everything okay 
I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud 
Well, my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I,
never wanna say goodbye
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's funny that you're calling me tonight 
And yes I dreamt of you too 
And does he know you're talking to me will it start a fight 
No, I don't think she has a clue 
Well my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I,
never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's really good to hear your voice saying my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 
And I, 
never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 
(let it die,I never wanna say goodbye) 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel

Honey why you calling me so late​


----------



## greyhound

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Honey why you calling me so late
> It's kinda hard to talk right now
> Honey why you crying is everything okay
> I gotta whisper cause I can't be too loud
> Well, my girl's in the next room
> Sometimes I wish she was you
> I guess we never really moved on
> It's really good to hear your voice saying my name
> It sounds so sweet
> Coming from the lips of an angel
> Hearing those words it makes me weak
> And I,
> never wanna say goodbye
> But girl you make it hard to be faithful
> With the lips of an angel
> 
> It's funny that you're calling me tonight
> And yes I dreamt of you too
> And does he know you're talking to me will it start a fight
> No, I don't think she has a clue
> Well my girl's in the next room
> Sometimes I wish she was you
> I guess we never really moved on
> It's really good to hear your voice saying my name
> It sounds so sweet
> Coming from the lips of an angel
> Hearing those words it makes me weak
> And I,
> never wanna say goodbye
> But girl you make it hard to be faithful
> With the lips of an angel
> 
> It's really good to hear your voice saying my name
> It sounds so sweet
> Coming from the lips of an angel
> Hearing those words it makes me weak
> And I,
> never wanna say goodbye
> But girl you make it hard to be faithful
> With the lips of an angel
> (let it die,I never wanna say goodbye)
> But girl you make it hard to be faithful
> With the lips of an angel
> 
> Honey why you calling me so late​



That is my new favorite song!!!


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:
			
		

> That is my new favorite song!!!



It is my current favorite song too.  Give me a week and it will change...


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> It is my current favorite song too.  Give me a week and it will change back to "I was driving home early Sunday morning through Bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said, "You know you always have the
> Lord by your side"
> And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
> Twenty red lights in his honor
> Thank you Jesus, thank you lord
> I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
> And I thought by the time I got there she'd be off
> She'd be off with the nearest truck driver she could find
> Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
> A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
> Was a girl with far away eyes
> So if you're down on your luck
> And you can't harmonize
> Find a girl with far away
> And if you're downright disgusted
> And life ain't worth a dime
> Get a girl with far away eyes
> Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
> Ten dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus
> Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
> And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio
> And all my dreams would come true
> So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
> Well, you know what kind of eyes she got
> So if you're down on your luck
> I know you all sympathize
> Find a girl with far away eyes
> And if you're downright disgusted
> And life ain't worth a dime
> Get a girl with far away eyes"


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

>


I want everyone to know how much I love Otter.  He is my most fovoristest forum member.  :fuzzybear:


----------



## RoseRed

You were the love
for certain of my life
you were simply my beloved wife
I don't know for certain
how I'll live my life
now alone without my beloved wife
my beloved wife

I can't believe
I've lost the very best of me

you were the love
for certain of my life
you were simply my beloved wife
I don't know for certain
how I'll live my life
now alone without my beloved wife
my beloved wife

I can't believe
I've lost the very best of me

you were the love
for certain of my life
for 50 years simply my beloved wife
with another love I'll never lye again
it's you I can't deny
it's you I can't defy
a depth so deep
into my grief
without my beloved soul
I renounce my life
as my right
now alone without my beloved wife
my beloved wife

my beloved wife
my love is gone she suffered long
in hours of pain
my love is gone
now my suffering begins
my love is gone
would it be wrong if I should
surrender all the joy in my life
go with her tonight?

my love is gone she suffered long
in hours of pain
my love is gone
would it be wrong if I should
just turn my face away from the light
go with her tonight?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I want everyone to know how much I love Otter.  He is my most fovoristest forum member.  :fuzzybear:



  Indeed.


----------



## jazz lady

Green Day ~ Time of Your Life

Another turning point;
a fork stuck in the road.

Time grabs you by the wrist;
directs you where to go.

So make the best of this test
and don't ask why.

It's not a question
but a lesson learned in time.

It's something unpredictable
but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

So take the photographs
and still frames in your mind.

Hang it on a shelf
In good health and good time.

Tattoos of memories
and dead skin on trial.

For what it's worth,
it was worth all the while.

It's something unpredictable
but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

(music break)

It's something unpredictable
but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

It's something unpredictable
but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Indeed.



 I know that isn't a real word.


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Indeed.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I know that isn't a real word.



I know, I know.  Long fingernails...


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:
			
		

>



:shrug:


----------



## Nupe2

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Another turning point;
> a fork stuck in the road.
> 
> Time grabs you by the wrist;
> directs you where to go.
> 
> So make the best of this test
> and don't ask why.
> 
> It's not a question
> but a lesson learned in time.
> 
> It's something unpredictable
> but in the end it's right.
> I hope you had the time of your life.
> 
> So take the photographs
> and still frames in your mind.
> 
> Hang it on a shelf
> In good health and good time.
> 
> Tattoos of memories
> and dead skin on trial.
> 
> For what it's worth,
> it was worth all the while.
> 
> It's something unpredictable
> but in the end it's right.
> I hope you had the time of your life.
> 
> (music break)
> 
> It's something unpredictable
> but in the end it's right.
> I hope you had the time of your life.
> 
> It's something unpredictable
> but in the end it's right.
> I hope you had the time of your life.



Reminds me of Chopticon Class of 2000 graduation!


----------



## RoseRed

I may know the word 
but not say it 
I may know the truth 
but not face it 
I may hear a sound 
a whisper sacred and profound 
but turn my head 
indifferent 

I may know the word 
but not say it 
I may love the fruit 
but not taste it 
I may know the way 
to comfort and to soothe 
a worried face 
but fold my hands 
indifferent 

If I'm on my knees 
I'm begging now 
if I'm on my knees 
groping in the dark 
I'd be paying for deliverance 
from the night into day 

but it's all grey here 
it's all grey to me 

I may know the word 
but not say it 
this may be the time 
but I might waste it 
this may be the hour 
something move me 
someone prove me wrong 
before the night comes 
with indifference 

if I'm on my knees 
I'm begging now 
if I'm on my knees 
groping in the dark 
I'd be praying for deliverance 
from the night into the day 

but it's all grey here 
but it's all grey to me 

I recognize the walls inside me 
I recognize them all 
I've paced between them 
chasing demons down 
until they fall 
in fitful sleep 
enough to keep their strength 
enough to crawl 
into my head 
with tangled threads 
they riddle me to solve 

again and again and again​


----------



## Angel

CHEVELLE | The Red Lyrics

They say freak
When you're singled out
The red 
Well it filters through.

So lay down 
The threat is real
When his sight goes red again.

Seeing red again
Seeing red again.

This change he won't contain
Slip away to clear your mind
When asked what made it show?
The truth he gives in to most

So lay down
The threat is real
When his sight goes red again.

So lay down 
The threat is real
When his sight goes red again
So lay down
The threat is real
When his sight goes red again.

Seeing red again
Seeing red again
Seeing red again
Seeing red again
Seeing red again
Seeing red again
Seeing red again
Seeing RED!!

They say freak 
When you're singled out
The red 
It filters through.


----------



## Nupe2

Dig if u will the picture
Of u and I engaged in a kiss
The sweat of your body covers me
Can u my darling
Can u picture this?

Dream if u can a courtyard
An ocean of violets in bloom
Animals strike curious poses They feel the heat
The heat between me and u

How can u just leave me standing?
Alone in a world that's so cold? (So cold)
Maybe I'm just 2 demanding
Maybe I'm just like my father 2 bold
Maybe you're just like my mother
She's never satisfied (She's never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other
This is what it sounds like
When doves cry

Touch if u will my stomach
Feel how it trembles inside
You've got the butterflies all tied up
Don't make me chase u
Even doves have pride

How can u just leave me standing?
Alone in a world so cold? (World so cold)
Maybe I'm just 2 demanding
Maybe I'm just like my father 2 bold
Maybe you're just like my mother
She's never satisfied (She's never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other
This is what it sounds like
When doves cry

How can u just leave me standing?
Alone in a world that's so cold? (A world that's so cold)
Maybe I'm just 2 demanding (Maybe, maybe I'm like my father)
Maybe I'm just like my father 2 bold (Ya know he's 2 bold)
Maybe you're just like my mother (Maybe you're just like my mother)
She's never satisfied (She's never, never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other (Why do we scream, why)
This is what it sounds like

When doves cry
When doves cry (Doves cry, doves cry)
When doves cry (Doves cry, doves cry)

Don't Cry (Don't Cry)

When doves cry
When doves cry
When doves cry

When Doves cry (Doves cry, doves cry, doves cry
Don't cry
Darling don't cry
Don't cry
Don't cry
Don't don't cry


----------



## jazz lady

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Reminds me of Chopticon Class of 2000 graduation!



  I take it was their class song?


----------



## jazz lady

Switchfoot ~ This Is Your Life

Yesterday is a wrinkle on your forehead
Yesterday is a promise that you’ve broken
Don’t close your eyes, don’t close your eyes
This is your life and today is all you’ve got now
Yeah, and today is all you’ll ever have
Don’t close your eyes
Don’t close your eyes

This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, is it everything you dreamed that it would be
When the world was younger and you had everything to lose

Yesterday is a kid in the corner
Yesterday is dead and over

This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, is it everything you dreamed that it would be
When the world was younger and you had everything to lose

Don’t close your eyes
Don’t close your eyes
Don’t close your eyes
Don’t close your eyes

This is your life are you who you want to be
This is your life are you who you want to be

This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, are you who you want to be
This is your life, is it everything you dreamed it would be
When the world was younger and you had everything to lose

And you had everything to lose


----------



## Angel

what's you're doing out in the night time? 
won't you call me on the phone? 
your mama can't solve your problem 
when's daddy ever get home? 

so you think you're a little bit wild 
IN the middle OF the suicide 

don't close your eyes 
don't close your eyes 
don't sing your last lullaby 

no one there to hold you 
no one is your friend 
you live life up and down now 
nightmares on your brain 

another lonely way of hanging round 
don't you take it falling down no no 

hold on hold on tight 
i'll make everything all right 
wake up don't go asleep 
i'll pray the lord 
your soul to keep 

don't close your eyes 
don't close your eyes 
don't sing your last lullaby 

don't close your eyes 
don't close your eyes 
don't sing your last lullaby


----------



## Nupe2

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I take it was their class song?



Yep...my son hates that song!


----------



## jazz lady

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Yep...my son hates that song!



Can't be worse than my class song:  Debby Boone's "You Light Up My Life"


----------



## jazz lady

Norah Jones ~ What Am I To You

What am I to you 
Tell me darling true 
To me you are the sea 
Vast as you can be 
And deep the shade of blue 

When you're feeling low 
To whom else do you go 
See I cry if you hurt 
I'd give you my last shirt 
Because I love you so 

If my sky should fall 
Would you even call 
Opened up my heart 
I never want to part 
I'm giving you the ball 

When I look in your eyes 
I can feel the butterflies 
I love you when you're blue 
Tell me darlin true 
What am I to you 

Yah well if my sky should fall 
Would you even call 
Opened up my heart 
Never want to part 
I'm giving you the ball

When I look in your eyes 
I can feel the butterflies 
Could you find a love in me 
Could you carve me in a tree 
Don't fill my heart with lies 

I will you love when you're blue 
Tell me darlin true 
What am I to you 
What am I to you 
What am I to you


----------



## FireBrand

*Please include song title and artist.*
*This would be helpful to us and*
*fair to the artist.!!!!!  *


----------



## Angel

Hem | Half Acre 

I am holding half an acre 
Torn from the map of Michigan 
And folded in this scrap of paper 
Is the land I grew in 

Think of every town you've lived in 
Every room you lay your head 
And what is it that you remember 

Do you carry every sadness with you 
Every hour your heart was broken 
Every night the fear and darkness 
Lay down with you 

A man is walking on the highway 
A woman stares out at the sea 
And light is only now just breaking 

So we carry every sadness with us 
Every hour our hearts were broken 
Every night the fear and darkness 
Lay down with us 

But I am holding half an acre 
Torn from the map of Michigan 
I am carrying this scrap of paper 

That can crack the darkest sky wide open 
Every burden taken from me 
Every night my heart unfolding 
My home


----------



## Nupe2

Shine your wings forward to the sun.
Hide the myst'ries of life on your way.
Though you've seen them, please don't say a word.
What you don't know, I have never heard.

Starship Trooper, go sailing on by,
Catch my soul, catch the very light.
Hide the moment from my eager eye.
Though you've seen them, please don't tell a soul.
What you can't see, can't be very whole.

Speak to me of summer, long winters longer than time can remember,
The setting up of other roads, to travel on in old accustomed ways.
I still remember the talks by the water, the proud sons and daughter that,
Knew the knowledge of the land, that spoke to me in sweet accustomed ways.

Mother life, hold firmly on to me.
Catch my knowledge higher than the day.
Lose as much as only you can show.
Though you've seen them, please don't say a word.
What I don't know, I have never shared.

II. Disillusion
Squire

Loneliness is a pow'r that we possess to give or take away forever.
All I know can be shown by your acceptance of the facts there shown before you.
Take what I say in a diff'rent way and it's easy to say
that this is all confusion.
As I see a new day in me, I can also show it you and you may follow.

Speak to me of summer, long winters longer than time can remember,
The setting up of other roads, to travel on in old accustomed ways.
I still remember the talks by the water, the proud sons and daughter that,
Knew the knowledge of the land, spoke to me in sweet accustomed ways


----------



## greyhound

Does anyone remember this...

So you ran
Took the heart of a lonely man

Woke up this morning and you were gone
Found your note by the telephone
You said "Goodbye I won't be back this way"

I guess in time i'll figure it out
The flame burnin' flickered out
You fade away as you turn down the highway

Chorus:
So you ran (you keep on runnin')
Took the heart of a lonely man
I hoped you would stay
But now you've run away

Seemed like I never got a hold on you
The harder I tried the more desperate I grew
I should've known that I couldn't change a heart

You once said that you need to feel free
Oh baby, could've been with me
You fade away like the sun turning to darkness

(Chorus)

Given time we might find a way
Love is more than just day to day

Why

So you ran
So you ran
So you ran

Baby I wonder who you're with tonight
Can he save ya from the sacrifice

Will he love you
Hold you for another day
Or is it just a stop on a lonely highway

Baby


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:
			
		

> *Please include song title and artist.*
> *This would be helpful to us and*
> *fair to the artist.!!!!!  *



That's what Google is for.  

I usually do but don't know why I haven't tonight.  Must be the meds.


----------



## Nupe2

Got me....how about this one?

'Cause every night I have the strangest dreams
Imprisoned by the way it could have been
Left here on my own or so it seems
I've got to leave before I start to scream
But someone's locked the door and took the key.

 Ya' feelin' allright?
 I'm not feelin' too good myself
 Well, ya' feelin' allright?
 I'm not feelin' too good myself

Well boy you sure took me for one big ride
And even now I sit and wonder why
And when I think of you I start to cry
I just can't waste my time I must keep dry
Gotta' stop believing in all your lies
'Cause there's too much to do before I die.

 Ya' feelin' allright?
 I'm not feelin' too good myself
 Well, ya' feelin' allright?
 I'm not feelin' too good myself

Don't get too lost in all I say
Though at the time I really felt that way
But that was then and now its today
I can't get off yet and so I'm here to stay
'Till someone comes along and takes my place
With a different name and yes a different face.

 Ya' feelin' allright?
 I'm not feelin' too good myself
 Well, ya' feelin' allright?
 I'm not feelin' too good myself 

I know....too easy!


----------



## greyhound

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Got me....how about this one?
> 
> 'Cause every night I have the strangest dreams
> Imprisoned by the way it could have been
> Left here on my own or so it seems
> I've got to leave before I start to scream
> But someone's locked the door and took the key.
> 
> 
> I know....too easy!



Joe Cocker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore, 
Before you take a swing, I wonder What are we fighting for, 
When I say out loud, I want to get out of this, I wonder, 
Is there anything I'm going to miss, 
How's it going to be, When you don't know me, 
How's it going to be, When you're sure I'm not there, 
How's it going to be, When there is no one there to talk to about, 
How it's going to be, 'Cause I don't care, 
How's it going to be, 
Where we used to laugh, There's a shouting match, 
Sharp as a thumbnail scratch, 
A silence I can't ignore, 
Like . . The hammocks and the doorways we spent time in, Swing empty, 
don't see lightning like last fall when it was always about to hit me, 
I guess that is how it's going to be 
How's it going to be 
When you don't know me, any more 
How's it going to be 
Want to get myself back in again, 
The soft dive of oblivion. 
Want to taste the salt of your skin 
The soft dive of oblivion


----------



## RoseRed

In the town where I was born,
Lived a man who sailed to sea,
And he told us of his life,
In the land of submarines,

So we sailed up to the sun,
Till we found a sea of green,
And we lived beneath the waves,
In our yellow submarine,

We all live in a yellow submarine, 
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine,
We all live in a yellow submarine, 
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine,

And our friends are all aboard,
Many more of them live next door,
And the band begins to play.

(Trumpets play)

We all live in a yellow submarine, 
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine,
We all live in a yellow submarine, 
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine,

weird sounds

As we live a life of ease,
Everyone of us has all we need (has all we need)
Sky of blue (sky of blue) and sea of green (sea of green)
In our yellow (in our yellow) submarine (submarine. Blaha)

We all live in a yellow submarine, 
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine,
We all live in a yellow submarine, 
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine,

We all live in a yellow submarine, 
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine.


----------



## Kyle

[font=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][size=-1]Ohhh, you gonna paint that  barn tonight 
Ohhh, down beside da lantern light 
Ohhh, you gonna finish  all your chores 
Black bonnet girls you make the Amish world go round  

Yah 

I was just an Amish boy 
Full of purity und joy 
Knew  damn well that I was holier than thee 
Left alone with Cousin Greta 
What  a naughty baby sitta 
Heathen woman, you made a Mennonite out of me  

Yah Yah 

I know girls who never curse 
Chicks who know their  bible verse 
Every one of them wore a dress down to da floor 
Though their  chastity and charm 
Made them quite pleasant on da farm 
There ain't  nothing like a good old Amish whore 

Ohhh, you gonna paint that barn  tonight 
Ohhh, down beside da lantern light 
Ohhh, you gonna finish all  your chores 
Black bonnet girls you make the Amish world go round 
Yah  
Black bonnet girls you make the Amish world go round 

Hey Carl  
Yah Graeber 
What's the difference between Greta and my buggy. 
I  don't know Graber what is the difference 
Well, not everybody has been in my  buggy. 
Ha ha ha ha 

Yah listen now 
I've been on my knees all day  
All I do is sit and pray 
Thought I saw the Lord but I can't really tell  
But I knew from da beginning 
With this lust and all this sinning  
Black bonnet girls and me will surely burn in hell 

Yah dig this  
Ohhh, you gonna paint that barn tonight 
Ohhh, down beside da lantern  light 
Ohhh, you gonna finish all your chores 
Black bonnet girls you make  the Amish world go round 
Yah 
Black bonnet girls you make the Amish world  go round 

Get on your buggies and ride 
Black bonnet girls 
Man  that Greta's built like a brick outhouse 
Black bonnet girls 
As long as  I've got a pew, she's got a place to sit 
Black bonnet girls 
Yah, she  could churn my butter anytime 
Black bonnet girls 
Hey Greta, show us your  ankles 
Ooooh [/size][/font]


----------



## Kyle

Could've been the whiskey
Might've been the gin
Could've been the three or four six-packs, 
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in
My head is like a football
I think I'm going to die
Tell me, me oh, me oh my
Wasn't that a party

Someone took a grapefruit
Wore it like a hat
I saw someone under my kitchen table
Talking to my old tom cat
They were talking about hockey
The cat was talking back
Long about then every-thing went black
Wasn't that a party

I'm sure it's just my memory
Playing tricks on me
But I think I saw my buddy
Cutting down my neighbour's tree 

Could've been the whiskey
Might've been the gin
Could've been the three or four six-packs, 
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in
My head is like a football
I think I'm going to die
Tell me, me oh, me oh my
Wasn't that a party

Billy, Joe and Tommy
Well they went a little far
They were sittin' in my back yard, blowing on a sireen
From somebody's police car

So you see, Your Honour
It was all in fun
The little bitty track meet down on main street
Was just to see if the cops could run
Well they run us in to see you
In an alcoholic haze
I sure can use those thirty days
To re-cover from the party

Could've been the whiskey
Might've been the gin
Could've been the three or four six-packs, 
I don't know, but look at the mess I'm in
My head is like a football
I think I'm going to die
Tell me, me oh, me oh my
Wasn't that a party


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:
			
		

> [font=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][size=-1]Ohhh, you gonna paint that  barn tonight
> Ohhh, down beside da lantern light
> Ohhh, you gonna finish  all your chores
> Black bonnet girls you make the Amish world go round
> 
> Yah
> 
> I was just an Amish boy
> Full of purity und joy
> Knew  damn well that I was holier than thee
> Left alone with Cousin Greta
> What  a naughty baby sitta
> Heathen woman, you made a Mennonite out of me
> 
> Yah Yah
> 
> I know girls who never curse
> Chicks who know their  bible verse
> Every one of them wore a dress down to da floor
> Though their  chastity and charm
> Made them quite pleasant on da farm
> There ain't  nothing like a good old Amish whore
> 
> Ohhh, you gonna paint that barn  tonight
> Ohhh, down beside da lantern light
> Ohhh, you gonna finish all  your chores
> Black bonnet girls you make the Amish world go round
> Yah
> Black bonnet girls you make the Amish world go round
> 
> Hey Carl
> Yah Graeber
> What's the difference between Greta and my buggy.
> I  don't know Graber what is the difference
> Well, not everybody has been in my  buggy.
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Yah listen now
> I've been on my knees all day
> All I do is sit and pray
> Thought I saw the Lord but I can't really tell
> But I knew from da beginning
> With this lust and all this sinning
> Black bonnet girls and me will surely burn in hell
> 
> Yah dig this
> Ohhh, you gonna paint that barn tonight
> Ohhh, down beside da lantern  light
> Ohhh, you gonna finish all your chores
> Black bonnet girls you make  the Amish world go round
> Yah
> Black bonnet girls you make the Amish world  go round
> 
> Get on your buggies and ride
> Black bonnet girls
> Man  that Greta's built like a brick outhouse
> Black bonnet girls
> As long as  I've got a pew, she's got a place to sit
> Black bonnet girls
> Yah, she  could churn my butter anytime
> Black bonnet girls
> Hey Greta, show us your  ankles
> Ooooh [/size][/font]


----------



## Kyle

"It was Homecoming Night at my high school
Everyone was there, it was totally cool
I was real excited, I almost wet my jeans
'Cause my best friend Debbie was Homecoming Queen
She looked so pretty in pink chiffon. (Chiffon)
Riding the float with her tiara on.  (Tiara on)
Holding this humongous bouquet in her hand. (Bouquet)
She looked straight out of Disneyland!
You know that Cinderella ride
I mean definitely an E-ticket. (E-ticket)
The crowd was cheering, everyone was stoked
I mean it was like the whole school was totally coked or something.
The band was playing 'Evergreen'
Then all of a sudden, somebody screamed:
Look out! The Homecoming Queen's got a GUN!!!

Everybody run, the Homecoming Queen's got a gun!
Everybody run, the Homecoming Queen has got a gun!
Debbie's smiling, and waving her gun
Picking off cheerleaders one by one
Oh! Buffy's pom poms just blew to bits
Oh no, Misty’s head just did the splits!
My best friend is on a shooting spree
Stop it, Debbie, you're embarrassing me!
How could you do what you just did
Are you having a really bad period?

Everybody run, the Homecoming Queen's got a gun!
Everybody run, the Homecoming Queen has got a gun!
Stop it, Debbie, you're making a mess
Powder burns all over your dress 
An hour later, ,the cops had arrived
By then the entire glee club had died - no big loss
You wouldn't believe what they brought to stop her
Tear gas, machine guns... even a chopper!
Throw down your gun and tiara and come out of that float!
Debbie didn't listen to what the cop said,
She aimed and fired, and now the math teacher's dead!
Oh, it's really sad, but kinda of a relief,
I mean we had this big test coming up next week...

Everybody run, the Homecoming Queen's got a gun!
Everybody run, the Homecoming Queen has got a gun!
Debbie's really having a blast!
She's wasting half of the class!
The cops fired a warning shot that blew her off that float.
I tried to scream Duck! but it stuck in my throat.
She hit the ground and did a flip; it was real acrobatic.
But I was crying so hard, I couldn't work my Instamatic.
I ran down to Debbie, I had to find out.
What made her do it, why'd she freak out?
I saw the bullet had got her right in the ear.
I knew then... the end was near. 

So I ran down and said in her good ear.
Debbie, why’d you do it?
She raised her head and smiled and said.
I did it for Johnny.
Johnny, well like who's Johnny? Answer me Debbie who's Johnny.
Does anybody here know a Johnny? 
Are you Johnny? There was one guy named Johnny.
But he was a total geek. He always had food in his braces.
Answer me Debbie who's Johnny.
Oh God this is like that movie Citizen Kane
You know where you later find out Rosebud was a sled
But we’ll never know who Johnny is because like she’s dead

Everybody run, the Homecoming Queen’s got a gun!
Everybody run, the Homecoming Queen has got a 
Everybody run
Everybody run the Homecoming Queen’s got a"


----------



## greyhound

Valley Girl
She's a Valley Girl
Valley Girl
She's a Valley Girl
Okay, fine...
Fer sure, fer sure
She's a Valley Girl
In a clothing store
Okay, fine...
Fer sure, fer sure
She's a Valley Girl
In a clothing store

Like, OH MY GOD! (Valley Girl)
Like-TOTALLY (Valley Girl)
Enchino is like SO #####EN (Valley Girl)
There's like the Galleria (Valley Girl)
And like all these like really great shoe stores
I love going into like clothing stores and stuff
I like buy the neatest mini-skirts and stufl
It's like so #####EN cuz like everybody's like
Super-super nice...
It's like so #####EN..,

On Ventura, there she goes
She just bought some #####en clothes
Tosses her head 'n flips her hair
She got a whole bunch of nothin' in there

Anyway, he goes are you into S and M?
I go, oh RIGHT...
Could you like just picture me in like a LEATHER TEDDY
Yeah right, HURT ME. HURT ME...
I'm sure! NO WAY'
He was like freaking me out...
He called me a BEASTIE...
That's cuz like he was totally BLITZED
He goes like BAG YOUR FACE'
I'm sure!

Valley Girl
She's a Valley Girl
Valley Girl
She's a Valley Girl
Okay. fine...
Fer sure, fer sure
She's a Valley Girl
So sweet 'n pure
Okay, fine...
Fer sure, fer sure
She's a Valley Girl
So sweet'n pure
It's really sad (Valley Girl)
Like my English teacher
He's like... (Valley Girl)
He's like Mr. BU-FU (Valley Girl)
We're talking Lord God King BU-FU (Valley Girl)
I am SO SURE
He's like so GROSS
He like sits there and like plays with all his rings
And he like flirts with all the guys in the class
It's like totally disgusting
I'm like so sure
It's like BARF ME OUT...
Gag me with a spoon!

Last idea to cross her mind
Had something to do with where to find
A pair of jeans to fit her butt
And where to get her toenails cut

So like I go into this like salon place, y'know
And I wanted like to get my toenails done
And the lady like goes., oh my God, your toenails
Are like so GRODY
It was like really embarassing
She's like OH MY GOD, like BAG THOSE TOENAILS
I'm like sure...
She goes, uh, I don't know if I can handle this, y'know.
I was like really embarassed...

Valley Girl
She's a Valley Girl
Valley Girl
She's a Valley Girl
Okay, fine
Fer sure, fer sure
She's a Valley Girl
And there is no cure
Okay, fine
Fer sure, fer sure
She's a Valley Girl
And there is no cure

Like my mother is like a total space cadet (Valley Girl)
She like makes me do the dishes and (Valley Girl)
CLEAN the cat box (Valley Girl)
I am sure
That's like GROSS (Valley Girl)
BARF OUT' (Valley Girl)
OH MY GOD (Valley Girl

Hi!
Uh-huh... (Valley Girl)
My name?
My name is Ondrya Wolfson (Valley Girl)
Uh-huh
That's right, Ondrya (Valley Girl)
Uh-huh   .
I know (Valley Girl)
It's like ...
I do not talk funny ...
I'm sure (Valley Girl)
Whatsa matter with the way I talk? (Valley Girl)
I am a VAL, I know
But I live in like in a really good part of Encino so it's okay (Valley Girl)
So like, I don't know
I'm like freaking out totally
Oh my God!

Hi -  I have to go to the orthodontist
I'm getting my braces off, y'know
But I have to wear a retainer
That's going to be really like a total bummer
I'm freaking out
I'm SURE
Like those things that like stick in your mouth
They're so gross ..
You like get saliva all over them
But like, I don't know, it's going to be cool, ó know
So you can see my smile
It'll be like really cool
Except my like my teeth are like too small
But NO BIGGIE. .
It's so AWESOME
It's like TUBULAR, y'know
Well, I'm not like really ugly or anything
It's just like
I don't know
You know me, I'm like into like the clean stuff
Like ÐÀÑ-MAN and like, I don't know
Like my mother like makes me do the dishes
It's like so GROSS...
Like all the stuff like sticks to the plates
And its like, it's like somebody e/ses food, y'know
It's like GRODY...
GRODY TO THE MAX
I'm sure
It's like really nauseating
Like BARF OUT
GAG ME WITH A SPOON
GROSS
I am SURE
TOTALLY .


----------



## Kyle

Is it true what they say about Julie? 
There she is, let's ask her.  
Julie, did you really go out with an alien? 
Uh huh 
What was it like?  
Real different 
By the way, where'd you meet him? 

I was nude  sunbathing on my patio, and he was checking me out from his UFO 
Guess he  couldn't take it 'cause he lost his cool, crash landed in my 
swimming pool  
ooh neat 

So he beams over too he starts licking his lips, stroking  his antenna and 
wiggling his hips 
I'm no Albert Einstein but I'm not  that dumb, I know lust no matter what 
planet it's from 

He said earth  girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, know how to please 
me 
Earth  girls, earth girls are (easy) 

Was he cute? 
No way, definitely uncute  

Total grossarama, slick as a slug, with a shake-and-bake complexion and  
eyes like a bug 
Wavy on weird I wanted outta there quick, he was a cross  between Flipper 
and Alan Thick 
Ooh 

I ran in the house, I locked  every lock, I was not gonna party with some 
horny little Spock 
All of a  sudden I screamed in horror, he was groping my leg through the 
doggy door  

Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, love how they tease me  
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy) 
I can't go on. 
What happened  next is just too personal to put in a pop song. 
If it's that bad, you have  to. 
Promise you won't tell? 
Uh huh 

His touch was a love drug, I  had to have more, the next thing I knew I had 
opened the door 
Come in  space monkey kiss me here, kiss me there, he's still disgusting but 
I didn't  care 

Give us more details 
Oh how do I describe it. 
Well you know  how a blender has 12 speeds? 
Well when he got up to puree I thought I would  die. 
But when he put it on liquefy, I wanted his baby. 
Ohhhhh. Oh yes,  yes. 
Is that your tongue. 
One of them 
That sure is a big piece of  machinery you've got 
I made it myself 
Oh you space stud, you 
There's  no ride like this at Disneyland, baby. 
Oh synchronize, synchronize, I'm  docking Ohhhhhhh. 
And to think we did all that without even touching.  

Slow: 
Now I'm back to my senses and he's light years away, if he's  listening in 
space I have something to say 
I took the lock off the  doggie door, so come back moon doggie when you're 
ready for more  

Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, know how to please me  
Earth girls, earth girls are (sleazey) 
Earth girls, earth girls are  easy, earth girls, love how they tease me 
Earth girls, earth girls are  (easy) 
Earth girls, earth girls are easy, earth girls, love how they tease  me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (very easy) 
Earth girls, earth girls are  easy, earth girls, know how to please me 
Earth girls, earth girls are (easy)


----------



## unixpirate

*Miss you*

I Miss You 
Hello there
The angel from my nightmare
The shadow in the background of the morgue
The unsuspecting victim
Of darkness in the valley
We can live like Jack and Sally
If we want
Where you can always find me
And we'll have halloween on christmas
And in the night we'll wish this never ends
We'll wish this never ends

I miss you
(I miss you)

Where are you?
And I'm so sorry
I cannot sleep
I cannot dream tonight
I need somebody and always
This 6 string's darkness
Comes creeping on so haunting every time
And as I stared I counted
The webs from all the spiders
Catching things and eating their insides
Like indecision to call you
And hear your voice of treason
Will you come home
And stop this pain tonight?
Stop this pain tonight

Don't waste your time on me
You're already the voice inside my head
(I miss you)
You're already the voice inside my head
(I miss you)


----------



## virgovictoria

*Tis The Season!!!*

Alice's Restaurant
By Arlo Guthrie 


This song is called Alice's Restaurant, and it's about Alice, and the
restaurant, but Alice's Restaurant is not the name of the restaurant,
that's just the name of the song, and that's why I called the song Alice's
Restaurant.

You can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant
You can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant
Walk right in it's around the back
Just a half a mile from the railroad track
You can get anything you want at Alice's Restaurant

Now it all started two Thanksgivings ago, was on - two years ago on
Thanksgiving, when my friend and I went up to visit Alice at the
restaurant, but Alice doesn't live in the restaurant, she lives in the
church nearby the restaurant, in the bell-tower, with her husband Ray and
Fasha the dog. And livin' in the bell tower like that, they got a lot of
room downstairs where the pews used to be in.  Havin' all that room,
seein' as how they took out all the pews, they decided that they didn't
have to take out their garbage for a long time.

We got up there, we found all the garbage in there, and we decided it'd be
a friendly gesture for us to take the garbage down to the city dump.  So
we took the half a ton of garbage, put it in the back of a red VW
microbus, took shovels and rakes and implements of destruction and headed
on toward the city dump.

Well we got there and there was a big sign and a chain across across the
dump saying, "Closed on Thanksgiving."  And we had never heard of a dump
closed on Thanksgiving before, and with tears in our eyes we drove off
into the sunset looking for another place to put the garbage.

We didn't find one. Until we came to a side road, and off the side of the
side road there was another fifteen foot cliff and at the bottom of the
cliff there was another pile of garbage. And we decided that one big pile
is better than two little piles, and rather than bring that one up we
decided to throw our's down.

That's what we did, and drove back to the church, had a thanksgiving
dinner that couldn't be beat, went to sleep and didn't get up until the
next morning, when we got a phone call from officer Obie.  He said, "Kid,
we found your name on an envelope at the bottom of a half a ton of
garbage, and just wanted to know if you had any information about it." And
I said, "Yes, sir, Officer Obie, I cannot tell a lie, I put that envelope
under that garbage."

After speaking to Obie for about fourty-five minutes on the telephone we
finally arrived at the truth of the matter and said that we had to go down
and pick up the garbage, and also had to go down and speak to him at the
police officer's station.  So we got in the red VW microbus with the
shovels and rakes and implements of destruction and headed on toward the
police officer's station.

Now friends, there was only one or two things that Obie coulda done at
the police station, and the first was he could have given us a medal for
being so brave and honest on the telephone, which wasn't very likely, and
we didn't expect it, and the other thing was he could have bawled us out
and told us never to be see driving garbage around the vicinity again,
which is what we expected, but when we got to the police officer's station
there was a third possibility that we hadn't even counted upon, and we was
both immediately arrested.  Handcuffed.  And I said "Obie, I don't think I
can pick up the garbage with these handcuffs on."  He said, "Shut up, kid.
Get in the back of the patrol car."

And that's what we did, sat in the back of the patrol car and drove to the
quote Scene of the Crime unquote. I want tell you about the town of
Stockbridge, Massachusets, where this happened here, they got three stop
signs, two police officers, and one police car, but when we got to the
Scene of the Crime there was five police officers and three police cars,
being the biggest crime of the last fifty years, and everybody wanted to
get in the newspaper story about it. And they was using up all kinds of
cop equipment that they had hanging around the police officer's station.
They was taking plaster tire tracks, foot prints, dog smelling prints, and
they took twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy photographs with circles
and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one explaining what each
one was to be used as evidence against us.  Took pictures of the approach,
the getaway, the northwest corner the southwest corner and that's not to
mention the aerial photography.

After the ordeal, we went back to the jail.  Obie said he was going to put
us in the cell.  Said, "Kid, I'm going to put you in the cell, I want your
wallet and your belt."  And I said, "Obie, I can understand you wanting my
wallet so I don't have any money to spend in the cell, but what do you
want my belt for?"  And he said, "Kid, we don't want any hangings."  I
said, "Obie, did you think I was going to hang myself for littering?"
Obie said he was making sure, and friends Obie was, cause he took out the
toilet seat so I couldn't hit myself over the head and drown, and he took
out the toilet paper so I couldn't bend the bars roll out the - roll the
toilet paper out the window, slide down the roll and have an escape.  Obie
was making sure, and it was about four or five hours later that Alice
(remember Alice? It's a song about Alice), Alice came by and with a few
nasty words to Obie on the side, bailed us out of jail, and we went back
to the church, had a another thanksgiving dinner that couldn't be beat,
and didn't get up until the next morning, when we all had to go to court.

We walked in, sat down, Obie came in with the twenty seven eight-by-ten
colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back
of each one, sat down.  Man came in said, "All rise."  We all stood up,
and Obie stood up with the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
pictures, and the judge walked in sat down with a seeing eye dog, and he
sat down, we sat down. Obie looked at the seeing eye dog, and then at the
twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles and arrows
and a paragraph on the back of each one, and looked at the seeing eye dog.
And then at twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy pictures with circles
and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one and began to cry,
'cause Obie came to the realization that it was a typical case of American
blind justice, and there wasn't nothing he could do about it, and the
judge wasn't going to look at the twenty seven eight-by-ten colour glossy
pictures with the circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each
one explaining what each one was to be used as evidence against us.  And
we was fined $50 and had to pick up the garbage in the snow, but thats not
what I came to tell you about.

Came to talk about the draft.

They got a building down New York City, it's called Whitehall Street,
where you walk in, you get injected, inspected, detected, infected,
neglected and selected.  I went down to get my physical examination one
day, and I walked in, I sat down, got good and drunk the night before, so
I looked and felt my best when I went in that morning.  `Cause I wanted to
look like the all-American kid from New York City, man I wanted, I wanted
to feel like the all-, I wanted to be the all American kid from New York,
and I walked in, sat down, I was hung down, brung down, hung up, and all
kinds o' mean nasty ugly things. And I waked in and sat down and they gave
me a piece of paper, said, "Kid, see the phsychiatrist, room 604."

And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill.  I mean, I wanna, I
wanna kill.  Kill.  I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and
guts and veins in my teeth.  Eat dead burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill,
KILL, KILL."  And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL, KILL," and
he started jumpin up and down with me and we was both jumping up and down
yelling, "KILL, KILL."  And the sargent came over, pinned a medal on me,
sent me down the hall, said, "You're our boy."

Didn't feel too good about it.

Proceeded on down the hall gettin more injections, inspections,
detections, neglections and all kinds of stuff that they was doin' to me
at the thing there, and I was there for two hours, three hours, four
hours, I was there for a long time going through all kinds of mean nasty
ugly things and I was just having a tough time there, and they was
inspecting, injecting every single part of me, and they was leaving no
part untouched.  Proceeded through, and when I finally came to the see the
last man, I walked in, walked in sat down after a whole big thing there,
and I walked up and said, "What do you want?"  He said, "Kid, we only got
one question. Have you ever been arrested?"


----------



## virgovictoria

*And the rest of the story *

And I proceeded to tell him the story of the Alice's Restaurant Massacre,
with full orchestration and five part harmony and stuff like that and all
the phenome... - and he stopped me right there and said, "Kid, did you ever
go to court?"

And I proceeded to tell him the story of the twenty seven eight-by-ten
colour glossy pictures with the circles and arrows and the paragraph on
the back of each one, and he stopped me right there and said, "Kid, I want
you to go and sit down on that bench that says Group W .... NOW kid!!"

And I, I walked over to the, to the bench there, and there is, Group W's
where they put you if you may not be moral enough to join the army after
committing your special crime, and there was all kinds of mean nasty ugly
looking people on the bench there.  Mother rapers.  Father stabbers.  Father
rapers!  Father rapers sitting right there on the bench next to me!  And
they was mean and nasty and ugly and horrible crime-type guys sitting on the
bench next to me. And the meanest, ugliest, nastiest one, the meanest
father raper of them all, was coming over to me and he was mean 'n' ugly
'n' nasty 'n' horrible and all kind of things and he sat down next to me
and said, "Kid, whad'ya get?"  I said, "I didn't get nothing, I had to pay
$50 and pick up the garbage."  He said, "What were you arrested for, kid?"
And I said, "Littering."  And they all moved away from me on the bench
there, and the hairy eyeball and all kinds of mean nasty things, till I
said, "And creating a nuisance."  And they all came back, shook my hand,
and we had a great time on the bench, talkin about crime, mother stabbing,
father raping, all kinds of groovy things that we was talking about on the
bench.  And everything was fine, we was smoking cigarettes and all kinds of
things, until the Sargeant came over, had some paper in his hand, held it
up and said.

"Kids, this-piece-of-paper's-got-47-words-37-sentences-58-words-we-wanna-
know-details-of-the-crime-time-of-the-crime-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-
you-gotta-say-pertaining-to-and-about-the-crime-I-want-to-know-arresting-
officer's-name-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say", and talked for
forty-five minutes and nobody understood a word that he said, but we had
fun filling out the forms and playing with the pencils on the bench there,
and I filled out the massacre with the four part harmony, and wrote it
down there, just like it was, and everything was fine and I put down the
pencil, and I turned over the piece of paper, and there, there on the
other side, in the middle of the other side, away from everything else on
the other side, in parentheses, capital letters, quotated, read the
following words:

("KID, HAVE YOU REHABILITATED YOURSELF?")

I went over to the sargent, said, "Sargeant, you got a lot a damn gall to
ask me if I've rehabilitated myself, I mean, I mean, I mean that just, I'm
sittin' here on the bench, I mean I'm sittin here on the Group W bench
'cause you want to know if I'm moral enough join the army, burn women,
kids, houses and villages after bein' a litterbug."  He looked at me and
said, "Kid, we don't like your kind, and we're gonna send you fingerprints
off to Washington."

And friends, somewhere in Washington enshrined in some little folder, is a
study in black and white of my fingerprints.  And the only reason I'm
singing you this song now is cause you may know somebody in a similar
situation, or you may be in a similar situation, and if your in a
situation like that there's only one thing you can do and that's walk into
the shrink wherever you are ,just walk in say "Shrink, You can get
anything you want, at Alice's restaurant.".  And walk out.  You know, if
one person, just one person does it they may think he's really sick and
they won't take him.  And if two people, two people do it, in harmony,
they may think they're both ******s and they won't take either of them.
And three people do it, three, can you imagine, three people walking in
singin a bar of Alice's Restaurant and walking out. They may think it's an
organization.  And can you, can you imagine fifty people a day,I said
fifty people a day walking in singin a bar of Alice's Restaurant and
walking out.  And friends they may thinks it's a movement.

And that's what it is , the Alice's Restaurant Anti-Massacre Movement, and
all you got to do to join is sing it the next time it come's around on the
guitar.

With feeling.  So we'll wait for it to come around on the guitar, here and
sing it when it does.  Here it comes.

You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
Walk right in it's around the back
Just a half a mile from the railroad track
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant

That was horrible.  If you want to end war and stuff you got to sing loud.
I've been singing this song now for twenty five minutes. I could sing it
for another twenty five minutes.  I'm not proud... or tired.

So we'll wait till it comes around again, and this time with four part
harmony and feeling.

We're just waitin' for it to come around is what we're doing.

All right now.

You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
Excepting Alice
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
Walk right in it's around the back
Just a half a mile from the railroad track
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant

Da da da da da da da dum
At Alice's Restaurant


----------



## virgovictoria

I get delirious whenever you're near
Lose all self-control, baby just can't steer
Wheels get locked in place
Stupid look on my face

It comes 2 makin' a pass, pretty mama
I just can't win a race

'Cuz I get delirious (Delirious)
Delirious (Delirious)
Delirious (Delirious)

I get delirious when U hold my hand (Delirious)
Body gets so weak I can hardly stand
My temperature's runnin' hot
Baby U got 2 stop

'Cuz if U don't I'm gonna explode
And girl I got a lot

I get delirious (Delirious) (Yeah)
Delirious (Delirious)
Delirious (Delirious)

I get delirious whenever you're near (Delirious)
Girl U gotta take control 'cuz I just can't steer
You're just 2 much 2 take
I can't stop I ain't got no brakes

Girl U gotta take me 4 a little ride up and down
In and out and around your lake

I'm delirious (Delirious)
U, U, U get me delirious (Delirious)
Baby, lay me down
Delirious (Delirious)
The room, the room, the room is spinnin' around (Delirious)
Yeah, I'm delirio, yeah, oh I'm, oh I'm (Delirious)
Yeah, delirious, yeah (Delirious)
It's got me in repair, everybody u gotta (Delirious)
Everybody, oh Lord, oh yeah, I'm delirious (Delirious)
Yeah-yeah-yeah-yeah-yeah-yeah (Delirious)
(Delirious)
(Delirious)
(Delirious)
(Delirious)
(Delirious)
(Delirious)


----------



## virgovictoria

I ain't got no money
I ain't like those other guys you hang around
And it's kinda funny
But they always seem to let you down
And I get discouraged
'cause I never see you anymore
And I need your love, babe yeah
That's all I'm living for, yeah
I didn't wanna pressure you, baby
But all I ever wanted to do
I wanna be your lover
I wanna be the only one that makes you come running
I wanna be your lover
I wanna turn you on, turn you out, all night long, make you shout
Oh, lover! Yeah
I wanna be the only one you come for

I wanna be your brother
I wanna be your mother and your sister, too
There ain't no other
That can do the things that I'll do to you
And I get discouraged
'cause you treat me just like a child
And they say I'm so shy, yeah
But with you I just go wild!
I didn't wanna pressure you, baby. No!
But all I ever wanted to do

I wanna be your lover
I wanna be the only one that makes you come running
I wanna be your lover
I wanna turn you on, turn you out, all night long make you shout
Oh, lover! Yeah
I wanna be the only one you come for, yeah


----------



## greyhound

Now the king told the boogie men
"You have to let that raga drop"
The oil down the desert way
Has been shaken to the top

The sheik, he drove his Cadillac
He went a-cruisin' down the ville
The muezzin was a-standing
On the radiator grille

Sharif don't like it
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah
Sharif don't like it
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah

By order of the prophet
We ban that boogie sound
Degenerate the faithful
With that crazy casbah sound

But the Bedouin, they brought out the electric camel drum
The local guitar picker got his guitar picking thumb
As soon as the sharif cleared the square
They began to wail

Sharif don't like it
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah
Sharif don't like it
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah

Now over at the temple
Oh, they really pack 'em in
The in crowd say it's cool
To dig this chanting thing

But as the wind changed direction
And the temple band took five
The crowd caught a whiff
Of that crazy casbah jive

Sharif don't like it
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah
Sharif don't like it
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah

The king called up his jet fighters
He said, you better earn your pay
Drop your bombs between the minarets
Down the casbah way

As soon as the shariff was chauffeured outta there
The jet pilots tuned to the cockpit radio blare
As soon as the shariff was outta their hair
The jet pilots wailed

Sharif don't like it
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah
Sharif don't like it
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah

Sharif don't like it (he thinks it's not kosher)
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah
Sharif don't like it (fundamentally he can't take it)
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah

Sharif don't like it (you know he really hates it)
Rocking the casbah
Rock the casbah
Sharif don't like it (he really really hates it)
Rocking the casbah... 

Retrieved from "http://lyriki.com/index.php?title=The_Clash:Rock_The_Casbah"


----------



## otter

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Alice's Restaurant
> By Arlo Guthrie



Heard that for the first time in probably 30 yrs the other day.


----------



## virgovictoria

otter said:
			
		

> Heard that for the first time in probably 30 yrs the other day.


Cracks me up every time!  

Seems like it used to be every holiday season, I would have it playing some time or another while prepping something for a gathering  

Good Stuff!


----------



## greyhound

otter said:
			
		

> Heard that for the first time in probably 30 yrs the other day.



:geezer:


----------



## mygoldnhorse

It's another tequila sunrise, 
stirrin slowly across the sky, 
said goodbye.
He was just a hired hand, 
workin on the dreams he planned to try,
the days go by.
Every night when the sun goes down,
Just another lonely boy in town,
And she's out runnin round.
She wasn't just another woman,
But man I couldn't keep from comin on,
It's been so long.
Whoa and it's a hollow feelin,
When it comes down to dealin friends,
It never ends.
Take another shot of courage, 
Wonder why the right words never come,
You just get numb.
It's another tequila sunrise,
And this old world still looks the same,
Another frame.


----------



## Tonio

_Is it too early for a Bob Rivers entry?_

What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What difference does it make?

What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What difference does it make?

Why don't you go about your own business?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
Why must you bother me when I'm thinking?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?

Why don't you go about your own business?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
Why must you bother me when I'm thinking?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?

What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?

Why don't you go about your own business?
What's it to ya?

It's none of your concern
So just buzz off
It's none of your concern
So just buzz off
So just buzz off

And we shall complain forever and ever
And we shall complain forever and ever
And we shall complain forever and ever
And we shall complain forever and ever

Leave far from me
And just walk afar

And we shall complain forever and ever

Don't bother
Don't bother
For ever and ever
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What's it to ya?
What's it… to ya?


----------



## jazz lady

"The Thanksgiving Song" ~ Adam Sandler

"They wanna hear the thanksgiving song! All right.."
"This is uhh, This is the Thanksgiving Song"
"I hope you enjoy it."

[Starts playing]
Love to eat turkey
Love to eat turkey

[Shout from Crowd:] "I love you Adam!"
[Adam Sandler:] "Ohhh, I love you!"
Love to eat turkey
'Cause it's good
Love to eat turkey
Like a good boy should
'Cause it's turkey to eat
So good

[Adam Sandler:] "That clappin's messing my head up man. I appreciate it. 
But I was trying to think of the next line and all I hear is clapping. 
Here we go... Thanks anyways"

Turkey for me
Turkey for you
Let's eat the turkey
In my big brown shoe
Love to eat the turkey
At the table
I once saw a movie
With Betty Grable
Eat that turkey
All night long
Fifty million Elvis fans
Can't be wrong
Turkey lurkey doo and
Turkey lurkey dap
I eat that turkey
Then I take a nap

Thanksgiving is a special night
Jimmy Walker used to say Dynomite
That's right
Turkey with gravy and cranberry
Can't believe the Mets traded Darryl Strawberry
Turkey for you and
Turkey for me
Can't believe Tyson
Gave that girl V.D.

White meat, dark meat
You just can't lose
I fell off my moped
And I got a bruise
Turkey in the oven
And the buns in the toaster
I'll never take down
My Cheryl Tiegs poster
Wrap the turkey up
In aluminum foil
My brother likes to masturbate
With baby oil
Turkey and sweet potato pie
Sammy Davis Jr.
Only had one eye

Turkey for the girls and
Turkey for the boys
My favorite kind of pants
Are corduroys
Gobble gobble goo and
Gobble gobble gickel
I wish turkey
Only cost a nickel
Oh I love turkey on Thanksgiving

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## nachomama

jazz lady said:
			
		

> "The Thanksgiving Song" ~ Adam Sandler



Great Minds, girl...

"The Chanukah Song" ~ Adam Sandler

Chanukah is
the festival of lights.
One day of presents? 
Hell no, we get the eight crazy nights!
But if you still feel like the only kid in town
without a Christmas tree, 
I guess my first two songs didn't do it for you,
so here comes number three!

Ross and Phoebe from Friends
say the Chanukah blessing,
So does Lenny's pal Squiggy and Will and Grace's Debra Messing!
Melissa Gilbert and Michael Landon never mixed meat with dairy,
Maybe they should have called that show 
Little Kosher House on the Prairie!
We got Jerry Lewis,
Ben Stiller, and Jack Black,
Tom Arnold converted to Judaism, 
but you guys can have him back!
(Just kidding, Tommy!.)

We may not get to kiss 
underneath the mistletoe,
But we can do it all night long 
with Deuce Bigalow!

Rob Schneider: I'm Jewish!?!?!

Drei-Dels: Put on your yarmulke, here comes Chanukah...

Rob Schneider: The guy in Willie Nelson's band who plays harmonica celebrates Chanukah!

Adam Sandler: Tiny Elvis everybody.  Tiny Elvis.  Schneider, I didn't even know you were jewish.

Rob Schneider: I'm a filipino jew.  In fact, i'm going home right now to light the first pig.

Adam sandler: okay, get going.

Osama bin Laden...

The Driedels: BOO!

Not a big fan of the Jews!
Well maybe that's because he lost the figure skating match 
to gold medalist Sarah Hughes!
(Her mama's Jewish.)
Houdini and David Blaine escape straightjackets 
with such precision, 
but one thing they could not get out of...
Their painful circumcision!
Gwyneth Paltrow's half-Jewish,
But a full-time Oscar winner,
Jennifer Connelly's half-Jewish too,
And I'd like to put more in her! Whoo!
There's Lou Reed, Perry Farrell, 
Beck, and Paula Abdul,
Joey Ramone invented punk rock music, 
but first came Hebrew school!
Hey!

Natalie Portmanika
It's time to celebrate Chanukah,
I hope I get an Abtronica
On this joyful, joyful Chanukah,
So get a high colonika
And soil your long-johnnakahs
If you really, really wannakah,
Have a happy, happy, happy, happy,
happy, happy, happy, happy Chanukah!"


----------



## greyhound

(Spoken) This is where the DJ talks. Don't say anything, okay? 
(Spoken) Okay, eh? 

(Sung) Cooo, loo, coo, coo, coo, coo, coo, coooo! 
(Sung) Cooo, loo, coo, coo, coo, coo, coo, coooo! 

(Spoken) Okay. Good day. Welcome to our single. I'm Bob McKenzie and 
this is my brother Doug. 
(Spoken) How's it going, eh? 

(Spoken) Beauty, eh? 
(Spoken) Yeah, I like that. 

(Spoken) Okay. (Okay.) 
(Spoken) Okay, everyone. This record was my idea. 
(Spoken) Get out! 
(Spoken) It was. 
(Spoken) You're lying! 
(Spoken) He... Hosehead here just sort of rides on my coattails. 
(Spoken) Why are you doing this? It was our idea together, eh? 
(Spoken) Yeah, okay. 
(Spoken) (Yeah, okay.) 
(Spoken) We agreed to... to say that, but... 
(Spoken) Ah, take off! 

CHORUS: 

Take off! To the Great White North! 
Take off! It's a beauty way to go. 
Take off! To the Great White North! 

(Spoken) Decent singing, eh? 
(Spoken) Yeah. 
(Spoken) Yeah, he's good. 
(Spoken) Okay, so Good Day. Our topic today is music. 
(spoken) That's right like, cause my brother and I are now experts in 
the field. 
(Spoken) Yeah, right, cause we're a band now. (Yeah, yeah, so...) 
(Spoken) And ummm... Well, except for him, I'm a band. 
(Spoken) Aww. How can you do that? Making me look bad. You're such a 
hosehead. 
(Spoken) Yea? Well, take off! 

CHORUS 

(Guitar solo) 

(Spoken) Hey, hosehead. 
(Spoken) Yeah, what? 
(Spoken) Yeah, listen to this what's coming. You know what it is? 
(Spoken) What? 
(Spoken) It's a drum solo! 
(Spoken) Okay, everyone, like this is me on the drums! 
(Spoken) Oh, get out! It is not. You're not... 
(Spoken) It is so! 
(Spoken) Stop lying, will ya? 
(Spoken) Take off, eh! 
(Spoken) Aww... 

CHORUS x2 

Take off! 

Ooo, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooooo! 
Ooo, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooooo! 

(Repeat to end of song) 

(Spoken) Beauty, eh? 
(Spoken) Like magic, eh? It's coming in. 
(Spoken) Well, that's like... 
(Spoken) It's like it was sung by angels. 
(Spoken) Hey, hosehead. 
(Spoken) Yeah, what? 
(Spoken) Guess what? 
(Spoken) What? 
(Spoken) It's over! 
(Spoken) Take off! That can't be it! 
(Spoken) Well... It is, yeah. Yeah, it is. 
(Spoken) Why? 
(Spoken) Because, well, hit records are short. Like, they... 
(Spoken) No way. 
(Spoken) ...yeah, they're not that long. 
(Spoken) Okay. So, that's our topic for today. So, Good Day! 
(Spoken) Good day! 

(Shouted) Ay, you guys! 
(Spoken) What? 
(Shouted) Take off! 

(Spoken) Wait! No! 
(Spoken) Hey! Don't go! 
(Spoken) No! Come back, eh? 
(Spoken) Aww. Look what you did! Everybody's gone because of you! You said... 
(Spoken) Come back! I won't let him do it again! 
(Spoken) My fault, eh? 
(Spoken) Yeah, your fault. 
(Spoken) You are such a hoser. 
(Spoken) There's no way I'll ever do another record with you Hoser. 
(Spoken) Okay, that's fine! I'll do a solo album. 
(Spoken) Fine then, you'll be looking for me... 
(Spoken) Yeah? I will not. 
(Spoken) ...on another label. 
(Spoken) Aww. Now everybody's gone. 
(Spoken) So? 
(Spoken) Good day! 
(Spoken) Good day!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Suzanne Vega
Tom's Diner Lyrics

I am sitting
In the morning
At the diner
On the corner

I am waiting
At the counter
For the man
To pour the coffee

And he fills it
Only halfway
And before
I even argue

He is looking
Out the window
At somebody
Coming in

"It is always
Nice to see you"
Says the man
Behind the counter

To the woman
Who has come in
She is shaking
Her umbrella

And I look
The other way
As they are kissing
Their hellos

I'm pretending
Not to see them
And Instead
I pour the milk

I open
Up the paper
There's a story
Of an actor

Who had died
While he was drinking
He was no one
I had heard of

And I'm turning
To the horoscope
And looking
For the funnies

When I'm feeling
Someone watching me
And so
I raise my head

There's a woman
On the outside
Looking inside
Does she see me?

No she does not
Really see me
Cause she sees
Her own reflection

And I'm trying
Not to notice
That she's hitching
Up her skirt

And while she's
Straightening her stockings
Her hair
Is getting wet

Oh, this rain
It will continue
Through the morning
As I'm listening

To the bells
Of the cathedral
I am thinking
Of your voice...

And of the midnight picnic
Once upon a time
Before the rain began...

I finish up my coffee
It's time to catch the train


----------



## Fubar

*Just in time for Christmas-*

You read the business page
See how you did today
You live up on the hill
You've got a view that kills
Never wonder why

After you've counted everything you saved
Do you ever hit your knees and pray?
You know there's gonna be a judgment day
So what will you say?

No matter what you make
All that you can take
Is what you give away
What you give away

There's people on the street
Ain't got enough to eat
You just shake your head
The measure of a man is one who lends a hand
That's what my father said 

After you've counted everything you saved
Do you ever hit your knees and pray?
You know there's gonna be a judgment day
So what will you say?

It's what you give away

No matter what you make
All that you can take
Is what you give away

You know it's not too late
It's all for Heaven's sake
What you give away
What you give away
What you give away


----------



## RoseRed

DEUTSCH

TEXT: Ernst Anschütz, 1824

O Tannenbaum, o Tannenbaum,
wie treu sind deine Blätter!
Du grünst nicht nur
  zur Sommerzeit,
Nein auch im Winter, wenn es schneit.
O Tannenbaum, o Tannenbaum,
wie treu sind deine Blätter!

O Tannenbaum, o Tannenbaum!
Du kannst mir sehr gefallen!
Wie oft hat nicht zur Weihnachtszeit
Ein Baum von dir mich hoch erfreut!
O Tannenbaum, o Tannenbaum!
Du kannst mir sehr gefallen!

O Tannenbaum, o Tannenbaum!
Dein Kleid will mich
  was lehren:
Die Hoffnung und Beständigkeit
Gibt Trost und Kraft
  zu jeder Zeit.
O Tannenbaum, o Tannenbaum!
Das soll dein Kleid
  mich lehren. ENGLISH

Literal English translation

O Christmas tree, o Christmas tree
How loyal are your leaves/needles!
You're green not only
  in the summertime,
No, also in winter when it snows.
O Christmas tree, o Christmas tree
How loyal are your leaves/needles!

O Christmas tree, o Christmas tree
You can please me very much!
How often has not at Christmastime
A tree like you given me such joy!
O Christmas tree, o Christmas tree,
You can please me very much!

O Christmas tree, o Christmas tree
Your dress wants to
  teach me something:
Your hope and durability
Provide comfort and strength
  at any time.
O Christmas tree, o Christmas tree,
That's what your dress should
  teach me.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

When I learned how to sing this in German as a child, I always thought we were singing about Dinah's bladder...


----------



## Bustem' Down

Adeste fideles, 
laeti triumphantes, 
Venite, venite in Bethlehem! 
Natum videte, 
Regem angelorum
Venite adoremus, 
Venite adoremus, 
Venite adoremus 
Dominum. 

Cantet nunc Io! 
chorus angelorum; 
Cantet nunc aula caelestium
Gloria, gloria, 
in excelsis Deo
Venite adoremus, 
Venite adoremus, 
Venite adoremus 
Dominum.


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> When I learned how to sing this in German as a child, I always thought we were singing about Dinah's bladder...



and... why would they sing about it in the kitchen?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I've been workin' on the railroad,
All the live long day.
I've been workin' on the railroad,
Just to pass the time away.
Don't you hear the whistle blowing?
Rise up so early in the morn.
Don't you hear the captain shouting
"Dinah, blow your horn?"

Dinah, won't you blow,
Dinah, won't you blow,
Dinah, won't you blow your horn?
Dinah, won't you blow,
Dinah, won't you blow,
Dinah, won't you blow your horn?

Someone's in the kitchen with Dinah.
Someone's in the kitchen, I know.
Someone's in the kitchen with Dinah
Strumming on the old banjo.

Fee, fie, fiddle-e-i-o.
Fee, fie, fiddle-e-i-o-o-o-o.
Fee, fie, fiddle-e-i-o.
Strumming on the old banjo.


----------



## Bustem' Down

RoseRed said:
			
		

> and... why would they sing about it in the kitchen?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I've been workin' on the railroad,
> All the live long day.
> I've been workin' on the railroad,
> Just to pass the time away.
> Don't you hear the whistle blowing?
> Rise up so early in the morn.
> Don't you hear the captain shouting
> "Dinah, blow your horn?"
> 
> Dinah, won't you blow,
> Dinah, won't you blow,
> Dinah, won't you blow your horn?
> Dinah, won't you blow,
> Dinah, won't you blow,
> Dinah, won't you blow your horn?
> 
> Someone's in the kitchen with Dinah.
> Someone's in the kitchen, I know.
> Someone's in the kitchen with Dinah
> Strumming on the old banjo.
> 
> Fee, fie, fiddle-e-i-o.
> Fee, fie, fiddle-e-i-o-o-o-o.
> Fee, fie, fiddle-e-i-o.
> Strumming on the old banjo.


Talkin to yourself again RR?


----------



## RoseRed

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Talkin to yourself again RR?


Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## Tonio

Here comes the fat man, he's on the run
 Shootin' his stuff around but he don't pack a gun
 Pumping up the kids, he's a red streak of light
 Slamming in the sky, tearing through the night

 Christmas ride
 Christmas ride

 The fat man's cool, got a thing for me and you
 When he comes a calling there's a riot running through
 Crashing 'round the rooftops, whipping up the snow
 Racing like a mad man, go, Santa go!

 Christmas ride
 (The fat man's coming for you)
 Christmas ride
 (He'll sleigh your world tonight)
 Christmas ride
 (Believe in all that he'll do)
 Christmas ride

 The fat man's coming and he knows no fear
 He's a big red rebel with some mean reindeer
 Cruising 'round town breaking every law
 He'll come back next year to crank it up some more

 Christmas ride
 (The fat man's coming for you)
 Christmas ride
 (He'll sleigh your world tonight)
 Christmas ride
 (Believe in all that he'll do
 Or you'll find that pissed red rebel's 
 Gonna get right out of sight)

 Christmas ride
 (The fat man's coming for you...)
 Christmas ride


----------



## RoseRed

Do you remember when we met 
That's the day I knew you were my pet 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, my love 
To the sea, the sea of love 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, to the sea 

Do you remember when we met 
That's the day I knew you were my pet 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, to the sea 

Come with me, my love 
To the sea, the sea of love 
I want to tell you how much I love you 

Come with me, to the sea


----------



## greyhound

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Do you remember when we met
> That's the day I knew you were my pet
> I want to tell you how much I love you
> 
> Come with me, my love
> To the sea, the sea of love
> I want to tell you how much I love you
> 
> Come with me, to the sea
> 
> Do you remember when we met
> That's the day I knew you were my pet
> I want to tell you how much I love you
> 
> Come with me, to the sea
> 
> Come with me, my love
> To the sea, the sea of love
> I want to tell you how much I love you
> 
> Come with me, to the sea



Del Shannon or The Honeydrippers?


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:
			
		

> Del Shannon or The Honeydrippers?


The latter.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

I spent twenty years trying to get out of this place
I was looking for something I couldn't replace
I was running away from the only thing I've ever known
Like a blind dog without a bone
I was a gypsy lost in the twilight zone
I hijacked a rainbow and crashed into a pot of gold

I been there, done that
But I ain't looking back on the seeds I've sown
Saving dimes spending too much time on the telephone
Who says you can't go home

Who says you can't go home
There's only one place they call me one of their own
Just a hometown boy born a rolling stone
Who says you can't go home
Who says you can't go back
I been all around the world and as a matter of fact
There's only one place left I want to go
Who says you can't go home
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright, it's alright, it's alright

I went as far as I could, I tried to find a new face
There isn't one of these lines that I would erase
I lived a million miles of memories on that road
With every step I take I know that I'm not alone
You take the home from the boy
But not the boy from his home
These are my streets, the only life I've ever known
Who says you can't go home

Who says you can't go home
There's only one place they call me one of their own
Just a hometown boy born a rolling stone
Who says you can't go home
Who says you can't go home
I been all around the world and as a matter of fact
There's only one place left I want to go
Who says you can't go home
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright, it's alright, it's alright
Who says you can't go home
It's alright, it's alright, it's alright, it's alright, it's alright
Who says you can't go home

I been there, done that and I ain't looking back
It's been a long, long road
Feels like I never left, that's how the story goes

It doesn't matter where you are, It doesn't matter where you go
If it's a million miles away or just ten miles up the road
Take it in , Take it with you when you go
Who says you can't go home?


----------



## Azzy

Revelation Theory-Selfish and Cold


Your voice is killing me
Your words are hard as they come
Thoughts that sit in here
Fall like bullets to the floor
Your heart is pulling me
The cut runs deeper as it flows
Scars that cannot heal
The hurt is covered to the bone
'Cause every time, it gets so complicated
While I'm lying down in doubt
I'll just tell myself I'm leaving here
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Faithless and I've fallen again
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like we're all pretending
Careless and I'm lonely again
And I am torn
On the inside
The trust is dead in me
Walls close higher all around
The cross I cannot bear feels like pressure coming down
Until now
The world was never jaded
Yet I'm left here on my own
To pick up the pieces
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Faithless and I've fallen again
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like we're all pretending
Careless and I'm lonely again
This time it tears right through me
Face the pain and I'm torn
(This time it tears right through me)
It's not so far away
(Not far enough, not far enough)
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Faithless and I've fallen again
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like we're all pretending
Careless and I'm lonely again
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Faithless and I've fallen again
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like we're all pretending
Careless and I'm lonely again
And I am torn
On the inside
Torn torn
Torn
Your voice is killing me


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Who likes Manowar?*

*Warriors of the World (United).  -Manowar*

Here our soldiers stand from all around the world
Waiting in a line to hear the battle cry
All are gathered here, victory is near
The sound will fill the hall, bringing power to us all

We alone are fighting for metal that is true
We own the right to live the fight, we're here for all of you
Now swear the blood upon your steel will never dry
Stand and fight together beneath the battle sky

[Chorus:]
Brothers everywhere - raise your hands into the air
We're warriors, warriors of the world
Like thunder from the sky - sworn to fight and die
We're warriors, warriors of the world

Many stand against us, but they will never win
We said we would return and here we are again
To bring them all destruction, suffering and pain
We are the hammer of the gods, we are thunder, wind and rain.

There they wait in fear with swords in feeble hands
With dreams to be a king, first one should be a man
I call about and charge them all with a life that is a lie
And in their final hour they shall confess before they die

[Repeat chorus]

If I should fall in battle, my brothers who fight by my side
Gather my horse and weapons, tell my family how I died
Until then I will be strong, I will fight for all that is real
All who stand in my way will die by steel

Brothers everywhere - raise your hands into the air
We're warriors, warriors of the world

[Repeat chorus to fade]

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1816507478633677124&q=manowar&hl=en


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Fight For Freedom -Manowar*

There's a sound heard across the land
It's heard across the sea
You'll only hear it if you listen with your hearts
And one day hope to be free

To hear the sound of freedom many gave their lives
They fought for you and me
Those memories will always live in silence
And now it's our time to be free

[Chorus:]
Where the eagles fly - I will soon be there
If you want to - come along with me my friend
Say the words and you'll be free
From the mountains to the sea
We'll fight for freedom again

Scream out loud for all the world to hear
From sea to shining sea ??
Let freedom ring and every man be king
To live as one through the years

[Repeat chorus]

Now is the time we all must stand together
So raise your hands show them we are strong
Side by side the fight goes on forever
Marching to the battle with this song

[Repeat chorus to fade]


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Call To Arms -Manowar*

When they see us they will run for their lives
To the end they will pay for their lies
So long did we wait, now we are home

Here once again there's a battle to fight
Gather together for the sound and the might
So long did we wait, now we are home

Now we will fight for the kingdom, fighting with steel
Kill all of them, their blood is our seal
Fight till the last of the enemy is dead
Ride through their blood that we gladly have shed

I now issue the call, are you ready to fight - yeah
Fight altogether as one for the right
To be free once again - tonight we will win

I can see by the look that you have in your eyes
You came here for metal, to fight and to die
Defenders of steel, now we are home

Fight for the kingdom bound for glory
Armed with a heart of steel
I swear by the brothers who stand before me
To no man shall I kneel
Their blood is upon my steel

[Repeat 3, 4, 5, chorus to fade]


----------



## Bustem' Down




----------



## RoseRed

Begin the day
With a friendly voice
A companion, unobtrusive
Plays that song that's so elusive
And the magic music makes your morning mood

Off on your way
Hit the open road
There is magic at your fingers
For the Spirit ever lingers
Undemanding contact
In your happy solitude

Invisible airwaves
Crackle with life
Bright antennae bristle
With the energy
Emotional feedback
On a timeless wavelength
Bearing a gift beyond price ---
Almost free...

All this machinery
Making modern music
Can still be open-hearted
Not so coldly charted
It's really just a question
Of your honesty

One likes to believe
In the freedom of music
But glittering prizes
And endless compromises
Shatter the illusion
Of integrity

"For the words of the profits
Are written on the studio wall,
Concert hall ---
Echoes with the sounds...
Of salesmen."


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Fix You  -Coldplay*

When you try your best but you don't succeed 
When you get what you want but not what you need 
When you feel so tired but you can't sleep 
Stuck in reverse 

When the tears come streaming down your face 
When you lose something you can't replace 
When you love someone but it goes to waste 
could it be worse? 

Lights will guide you home 
and ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you 

High up above or down below 
when you too in love to let it go 
If you never try you'll never know 
Just what your worth 

Lights will guide you home 
and ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you 


Tears stream down your face 
When you lose something you cannot replace 
Tears streaming down your face and I 

Tears stream down your face 
I promise you I will learn from my mistakes 
Tears stream down your face and I 

Lights will guide you home 
And ignite your bones 
And I will try to fix you


----------



## Azzy

Saliva-Rest In Pieces


Look at me, my depth perception must be off again
Cause this hurts deeper than I thought it did
It has not healed with time
It just shot down my spine
You look so beautiful tonight
Reminds me how you laid us down
And gently smiled before you destroyed my life

Would you find it in your heart
To make this go away
And let me rest in pieces
(let me rest in pieces)
Would you find it in your heart
To make this go away
And let me rest in pieces
(let me rest in pieces)
Pieces

Look at me, my depth perception must be off again
You got much closer than I thought you did
I'm in your reach
You held me in your hands

Would you find it in your heart
To make this go away
And let me rest in pieces
(let me rest in pieces)
Would you find it in your heart
To make this go away
And let me rest in pieces
(let me rest in pieces)


Would you find it in your heart
To make this go away
And let me rest in pieces
Would you find it in your heart
To make this go away
and let me rest in pieces

would you find it in your heart
to make this go away
And let me rest in pieces
(and let me rest in peices)
would you find it in your heart 
and let me rest in peices
(let me rest in peices)

let me rest
let me rest in pieces


----------



## Azzy

Miranda Lambert-Bring Me Down

Sweet like a kiss sharp like a razor blade
I find you when I’m close to the bottom
You cant appreciate the time it takes
To kick a love I always knew was kind of wrong 
And as I’m putting out the flame
Somebody brings up your name

Oh oh oh oh
Baby baby baby bring me down
I want to be right where you are
Baby baby baby bring me down
You can look me in the eye and break my heart
Break my heart

Six AM unruffled pillow
Laughs out loud at my trusting heart
It’s like I didn’t see the pennies
I missed the fountain by a couple yards
If you would only stay gone
Maybe I could move on

Oh oh oh oh
Baby baby baby bring me down
I want to be right where you are
Baby baby baby bring me down
You can look me in the eye and break my heart


OH! Baby baby baby bring me down
I want to be right where you are
Baby baby baby bring me down
You can look me in the eye and break my heart


OH! Baby baby baby bring me down
I want to be right where you are
Baby baby baby bring me down
You can look me in the eye and break my heart
Break my heart

Bring me down…


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> Miranda Lambert-Bring Me Down
> 
> Sweet like a kiss sharp like a razor blade
> I find you when I’m close to the bottom
> You cant appreciate the time it takes
> To kick a love I always knew was kind of wrong
> And as I’m putting out the flame
> Somebody brings up your name
> 
> Oh oh oh oh
> Baby baby baby bring me down
> I want to be right where you are
> Baby baby baby bring me down
> You can look me in the eye and break my heart
> Break my heart
> 
> Six AM unruffled pillow
> Laughs out loud at my trusting heart
> It’s like I didn’t see the pennies
> I missed the fountain by a couple yards
> If you would only stay gone
> Maybe I could move on
> 
> Oh oh oh oh
> Baby baby baby bring me down
> I want to be right where you are
> Baby baby baby bring me down
> You can look me in the eye and break my heart
> 
> 
> OH! Baby baby baby bring me down
> I want to be right where you are
> Baby baby baby bring me down
> You can look me in the eye and break my heart
> 
> 
> OH! Baby baby baby bring me down
> I want to be right where you are
> Baby baby baby bring me down
> You can look me in the eye and break my heart
> Break my heart
> 
> Bring me down…




Awwww thanks now i know how you feel


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> Awwww thanks now i know how you feel


 You missed this part, didntcha?



> If you would only stay gone
> Maybe I could move on


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> You missed this part, didntcha?


----------



## greyhound

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Begin the day
> With a friendly voice
> A companion, unobtrusive
> Plays that song that's so elusive
> And the magic music makes your morning mood
> 
> Off on your way
> Hit the open road
> There is magic at your fingers
> For the Spirit ever lingers
> Undemanding contact
> In your happy solitude
> 
> Invisible airwaves
> Crackle with life
> Bright antennae bristle
> With the energy
> Emotional feedback
> On a timeless wavelength
> Bearing a gift beyond price ---
> Almost free...
> 
> All this machinery
> Making modern music
> Can still be open-hearted
> Not so coldly charted
> It's really just a question
> Of your honesty
> 
> One likes to believe
> In the freedom of music
> But glittering prizes
> And endless compromises
> Shatter the illusion
> Of integrity
> 
> "For the words of the profits
> Are written on the studio wall,
> Concert hall ---
> Echoes with the sounds...
> Of salesmen."




RUSH!!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:
			
		

> RUSH!!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

Wanna tell you a story
'Bout a woman I know
When it comes to lovin'
Oh she steals the show
She ain't exactly pretty
Ain't exactly small
Forty-two, thirty-nine, fifty-six
You could say she's got it all

Never had a woman
Never had a woman like you
Doing all the things
Doing all the things you do
Ain't no fairy story
Ain't no skin and bone
But you give it all you got
Weighing in at nineteen stone

CHORUS:
You're a whole lotta woman
A whole lotta woman
Whole lotta Rosie
And you're a whole lotta woman

Oh honey you can do it
Do it to me all night long
Only one to turn
Only one to turn me on
All through the night time
And right around the clock
To my surprise
Rosie never stops

CHORUS​


----------



## nachomama

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Wanna tell you a story
> 'Bout a woman I know
> When it comes to lovin'
> Oh she steals the show
> She ain't exactly pretty
> Ain't exactly small
> Forty-two, thirty-nine, fifty-six
> You could say she's got it all
> 
> Never had a woman
> Never had a woman like you
> Doing all the things
> Doing all the things you do
> Ain't no fairy story
> Ain't no skin and bone
> But you give it all you got
> Weighing in at nineteen stone
> 
> CHORUS:
> You're a whole lotta woman
> A whole lotta woman
> Whole lotta Rosie
> And you're a whole lotta woman
> 
> Oh honey you can do it
> Do it to me all night long
> Only one to turn
> Only one to turn me on
> All through the night time
> And right around the clock
> To my surprise
> Rosie never stops
> 
> CHORUS​



AC/DC!


----------



## RoseRed

Ah,Ah (x2)

We come from the land of the ice and snow where the midnight sun and the hot springs BLOW 
Hammer of the gods 
will drive our ships to new land 
to fight the horde 
and singin' and cryin'
Valhalla I am coming

On we sweep 
with, threshing oar 
our only goal will be the western shore


AH,AH (x2)


We come from the land of the ice and snow where the midnight sun and the hot springs BLOW


How soft your fields so green 
can whisper tales of gore 
of how we calmed 
the tides of war 
we are your overlords


On we sweep 
with, threshing oar 
our only goal will be the western shore


So now you'd better stop 
and rebuild all your ruin
for peace and trust can win the day despite, despite of all your losin ooo oo oo ooo ooo ooo oo oo oo oo oo oo ooo oo oo ooo​


----------



## Kyle

*Christmas in the Nude* 
This Christmas Eve  there's a big affair 
But I haven't got a thing to wear  
I'm sure you have this problem too 
But this year I know  what to do 
Escape that tired fashion scene 
Those Xmas  suits of red and green 
Fleshtone's the new yuletide mood  
Spend Xmas in the nude.  

No longer do you have to fear 
If you put on weight since  last year 
You'll fit right into your birthday suit  
Xmas in the nude  

It's fun, it's new, it's all the rage 
Though some may find  it shocking 
But this year there's a brand-new place 
To  hang your Xmas stocking  

It'll keep the relatives away 
Keep those carolers at  bay 
Just the thought of your bare bum 
They'll skip  your house for years to come 
You can scandalize your in-laws  
When you display your skin flaws 
Stretch marks get me in  the mood 
Xmas in the nude  

Santa's joining in the fun 
So we'll find out tonight  
Are the beard and hair peroxided 
Or are they really  white?  

Let's all display our jingle bells 
Our ornaments and body  smells 
Don't be a scrooge, don't be a prude 
Xmas in  the nude  

Just like the Xmas turkey 
We're plucked down to our  skin 
You can call me late for dinner 
But don't call me  Tiny Tim  

There's a party down at Farmer Grey's 
To celebrate this  yuletide craze 
Everyone come as you are 
Blemished,  pale and harpoon-scarred 
Round the Xmas tree we'll rock  
It looks a lot like Woodstock, 
You'll feel revived, you'll  feel renewed 
Xmas in the nude.


----------



## Kerad

*An "older" song made new.*

To one who may never see this.

Part 1 of ....???


*Oasis: Acquiesce :*

I don't know what it is
That makes me feel alive
I don't know how to wake
The things that sleep inside
I only wanna see the light
That shines behind your eyes

I hope that I can say
The things I wish I'd said
To sing my soul to sleep
And take me back to bed
You want to be alone
When we could be alive instead

Because we need each other
We believe in one another
And I know we're going to uncover
What's sleepin' in our soul
Because we need each other
We believe in one another
I know we're going to uncover
What's sleepin' in our soul
What's sleepin' in our soul

There are many things
That I would like to know
And there are many places
That I wish to go
But everything's depending
On the way the wind may blow
I don't know what it is
That makes me feel alive
I don't know how to wake
The things that sleep inside
I only wanna see the light
That shines behind your eyes

Because we need each other
We believe in one another
And I know we're going to uncover
What's sleepin' in our soul
Because we need each other
We believe in one another
And I know we're going to uncover
What's sleepin' in our soul
What's sleepin' in our soul

What's sleepin' in our soul
What's sleepin' in our soul
'Cause we believe
'Cause we believe
Yeah, we believe
'Cause we believe
'Cause we believe
'Cause we believe
Because we need
Because we need


----------



## meangirl

*Nickelback  
Far Away*

This time, This place
Misused, Mistakes
Too long, Too late
Who was I to make you wait
Just one chance
Just one breath
Just in case there's just one left
'Cause you know, you know, you know

[CHORUS]
I love you
I have loved you all along
And I miss you
been far away for far too long
I keep dreaming you'll be with me 
and you'll never go
Stop breathing if 
I don't see you anymore

On my knees, I'll ask
Last chance for one last dance
Cause with you, I'd withstand
All of hell to hold your hand
I'd give it all
I'd give for us
Give anything but I won't give up
Cause you know, you know, you know

[CHORUS] thatI love you
I have loved you all along
And I miss you
been far away for far too long
I keep dreaming you'll be with me 
and you'll never go
Stop breathing if 
I don't see you anymore

So far away
(So far away) 
been far away for far too long
So far away
been far away for far too long
But you know, you know, you know 

I wanted
I wanted you to stay
Cause I needed
I need to hear you say:
that I love you
(I love you)
I have loved you all along
And I forgive you
(and I forgive you)
For being away for far too long
So keep breathing
Cause I'm not leaving you anymore
Believe it
Hold on to me and never let me go
Keep breathing
Cause I'm not leaving you anymore
Believe it
Hold on to me and never let me go
(Keep breathing)
Hold on to me and never let me go
(Keep breathing)
Hold on to me and never let me go


----------



## Azzy

Edwyn Collins-A Girl Like You 

I've never known a girl like you before 
Now just like in a song from days of yore 
Here you come a knockin', knockin' at my door 
And I've never met a girl like you before 
You give me just a taste so I want more and more 
Now my hands are bleeding and my knees are raw 
Now you've got me crawlin', crawlin' on the floor 
And I've never met a girl like you before 
You've made me acknowledge the devil in me 
I hope to God I'm talkin' metaphorically 
Hope that I'm talkin' allegorically 
Know that I'm talkin' about the way I feel 
And I've never known a girl like you before 
Never, never, never, never 
Never known a girl like you before 
This old town's changed so much 
Don't feel like I belong 
Too many protest singers 
Not enough protest songs 
And now you've come along 
Yes you've come along 
And I've never met a girl like you before


----------



## Toxick

It's been at least 100 years since I've heard this song:



Last night I had this strangest dream
I sailed away to China, in a little rowboat to find ya
And you said you had to get your laundry cleaned
Didn’t want no one to hold you, what does that mean?   
And you said...

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody’s gonna slow me down, oh no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I’m running and I won't touch ground, oh no
I got to keep on moving

You’re on the road and now you pray it lasts
The road beyond was rocky
But now you’re feeling cocky
You look at me and you see your past
Is that the reason why you’re running so fast?  
And she said...

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody’s gonna slow me down, oh no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I’m running and I won't touch ground, oh no
I got to keep on moving

Never let another girl like you 
...whip me over
Never let another girl like you 
...drag me under
If I meet another girl like you 
...I will tell her
Never want another girl like you 
...have to say - oh!

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody’s gonna slow me down, oh no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I’m running and I won't touch ground, oh no
I got to keep on moving

Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody’s gonna slow me down, oh no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I’m running and I won't touch ground, oh no
I got to keep on moving


----------



## RoseRed

When there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
One more son
If you can hold on
If you can hold on, hold on
I wanna stand up, I wanna let go
You know, you know - no you don't, you don't
I wanna shine on in the hearts of men
I wanna mean it from the back of my broken hand

Another head aches, another heart breaks
I am so much older than I can take
And my affection, well it comes and goes
I need direction to perfection, no no no no

Help me out
Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out

And when there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
These changes ain't changing me
The gold-hearted boy I used to be

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down

[x10]
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down

Over and in, last call for sin
While everyone's lost, the battle is won
With all these things that I've done
All these things that I've done
If you can hold on
If you can hold on


----------



## Agee

And I was lost for words in your arms
Attempting to make sense of my aching heart
If I could just be everything and everyone to you
This life would just be so easy

Not enough time
For all that I want for you
Not enough time for every kiss
And every touch and all the nights
I wanna be inside you

We will make time stop
For the two of us
Make time stop
And listen for our sighs

In our fight against the end
Making love we are immortal
We are the last two left on earth
And I was lost for words in your arms
Attempting to make sense of my aching heart
If I could just be everything and everyone to you[/font]


----------



## Agee

My will is so strong
When Ive got plans
I close my eyes to the pain
My mother ran
My father left town
But we still have
Whats necessary to go on

Flesh and blood
Flesh and blood

Im part of you
Youre part of me
Theres nothing said
That cannot be undone

My brothers sane
His heart is so strong
Hes killed some pain
To himself nearly did the same

It washed away
Into the cruel sea
Like everything
Thats built upon the sand

Flesh and blood
Flesh and blood

Sweet sister t
She loved so long and hard
Kept to herself
Until that right man came along

Some men they lie
Some men they cheat
But now shes found
Someone to be as strong

Im just a man
My will is so strong
When Ive got plans
I close my eyes to the pain

My father ran

(flesh and blood)
My mother left town
But we still have
(flesh and blood)
Whats necessary to go on
Im part of you
Youre part of me


----------



## bresamil

Airgasm said:
			
		

> And I was lost for words in your arms
> Attempting to make sense of my aching heart
> If I could just be everything and everyone to you
> This life would just be so easy
> 
> Not enough time
> For all that I want for you
> Not enough time for every kiss
> And every touch and all the nights
> I wanna be inside you
> 
> We will make time stop
> For the two of us
> Make time stop
> And listen for our sighs
> 
> In our fight against the end
> Making love we are immortal
> We are the last two left on earth
> And I was lost for words in your arms
> Attempting to make sense of my aching heart
> If I could just be everything and everyone to you[/font]


----------



## Agee

All you got it this moment
Twenty-first centurys yesterday
You can care all you want
Everybody does, yeah, thats ok
So slide over here
And give me a moment
Your moves are so raw
Ive got to let you know
Ive got to let you know
Youre one of my kind
I need you tonight
Cause Im not sleeping
Theres something about you girl
That makes me sweat
How do you feel?
Im lonely
What do you think?
Cant think at all
Whatcha gonna do?
Gonna live my life
So slide over here
And give me a moment
Your moves are so raw
Ive got to let you know
Ive got to let you know
Youre one of my kind
I need you tonight
Cause Im not sleeping
Theres something about you girl
That makes me sweat
How do you feel?
Im lonely
What do you think?
Cant think at all
Whatcha gonna do?
Gonna live my life
How do you feel?
Im lonely
What do you think?
Cant think at all
Whatcha gonna do?
Gonna live my life
So slide over here
And give me a moment
Your moves are so raw
Ive got to let you know
Ive got to let you know
So slide over here
And give me a moment
Ive got to let you know
Ive got to let you know
Youre one of my kind[/font]


----------



## Agee

bresamil said:
			
		

>


 
Just for you!


----------



## cattitude

Frosty the Snowman 
Was a jolly happy soul 
With a corncob pipe and a button nose 
And two eyes made out of coal 
Frosty the Snowman 
Is a fairytale they say 
He was made of snow 
But the children know 
How he came to life one day 
There must have been some magic 
In that old silk hat they found 
For when they placed it on his head 
He began to dance around 
Frosty the Snowman 
Was alive as he could be 
And the children say 
He could laugh and play 
Just the same as you and me 
Frosty the Snowman 
Knew the sun was hot that day 
So he said let's run 
And we'll have some fun 
Now before I melt away 
Down to the village 
With a broomstick in his hand 
Running here and there all around the square 
Saying catch me if you can 
He led them down the streets of town 
Right to the traffic cop 
And he only paused a moment when 
He heard him holler stop 
Frosty the Snowman 
Had to hurry on his way 
But he waved goodbye 
Saying don't you cry 
I'll be back again some day 
Thumpety thump thump 
Thumpety thump thump 
Look at Frosty go 
Thumpety thump thump 
Thumpety thump thump 
Over the hills of snow


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Frosty the Snowman
> Was a jolly happy soul
> With a corncob pipe and a button nose
> And two eyes made out of coal


 
:moodbuster:

but I still  's ya!


----------



## cattitude

I really can't stay - Baby it's cold outside 
I've got to go away - Baby it's cold outside 
This evening has been - Been hoping that you'd drop in 
So very nice - I'll hold your hands, they're just like ice 
My mother will start to worry - Beautiful, what's your hurry 
My father will be pacing the floor - Listen to the fireplace roar 
So really I'd better scurry - Beautiful, please don't hurry 
well Maybe just a half a drink more - Put some music on while I pour 

The neighbors might think - Baby, it's bad out there 
Say, what's in this drink - No cabs to be had out there 
I wish I knew how - Your eyes are like starlight now 
To break this spell - I'll take your hat, your hair looks swell 
I ought to say no, no, no, sir - Mind if I move a little closer 
At least I'm gonna say that I tried - What's the sense in hurting my pride 
I really can't stay - Baby don't hold out 
Ahh, but it's cold outside 

C'mon baby

I simply must go - Baby, it's cold outside 
The answer is no - Ooh baby, it's cold outside 
This welcome has been - I'm lucky that you dropped in 
So nice and warm -- Look out the window at that storm 
My sister will be suspicious - Man, your lips look so delicious 
My brother will be there at the door - Waves upon a tropical shore 
My maiden aunt's mind is vicious - Gosh your lips look delicious 
Well maybe just a half a drink more - Never such a blizzard before 

I've got to go home - Oh, baby, you'll freeze out there 
Say, lend me your comb - It's up to your knees out there 
You've really been grand - Your eyes are like starlight now 
But don't you see - How can you do this thing to me 
There's bound to be talk tomorrow - Making my life long sorrow 
At least there will be plenty implied - If you caught pneumonia and died 
I really can't stay - Get over that old out 
Ahh, but it's cold outside

Baby it's cold outside

Brr its cold….
It's cold out there
Cant you stay awhile longer baby
Well…..I really shouldn't...alright

Make it worth your while baby
Ahh, do that again….


----------



## RoseRed

Mary Poppins:
Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay
Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay

It's...
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
Even though the sound of it
Is something quite atrocious
If you say it loud enough
You'll always sound precocious

All:
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay
Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay!

Bert:
Because I was afraid to speak
When I was just a lad
My father gave me nose a tweak
And told me I was bad
But then one day I learned a word
That saved me achin' nose

Bert, Mary Poppins and Chorus:

The biggest word I ever heard
And this is how it goes: Oh!

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
Even though the sound of it
Is something quite atrocious
If you say it loud enough
You'll always sound precocious
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay
Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay!

Mary Poppins:
He traveled all around the world
And everywhere he went
He'd use his word and all would say
"There goes a clever gent"

Bert: 
When Dukes and maharajas 
Pass the time of day with me
I say me special word and then
They ask me out to tea

Bert, Mary Poppins and Chorus:
Oh..
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
Even though the sound of it
Is something quite atrocious
If you say it loud enough
You'll always sound precocious
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!
Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay
Um diddle diddle diddle um diddle ay!

Mary Poppins:
So when the cat has got your tongue
There's no need for dismay
Just summon up this word
And then you've got a lot to say
But better use it carefully
Or it could change your life

The Perlie:
One night I said it to me girl
And now me girl's my wife!​


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Rosie is diddling...



There she was just a walkin' down the street singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do
Snappin' her fingers and a shufflin her feet singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do

She looked good (looked good) She looked fine (looked fine)
She looked good she looked fine, and I nearly lost my mind.

Before I knew it she was walkin' next to me singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do
Holdin' my hand just as natural as can be singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do

We walked on (walked on) To my door (my door)
We walked on to my door, then we kissed a little more.

Oh, I knew we was fallin' in love.
Yes I did so I told her all the things I've been dreamin' of.

Now we're so happy nearly every single day singin'
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do
We're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do

Well I'm hers (I'm hers) And she's mine (she's mine)
Well I'm hers and she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime.

Oh, I knew we was fallin' in love.
Yes I did so I told her all the things I've been dreamin' of.

Now we're together nearly every single day singin',
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do
We're so happy and that's how it's gonna stay singin',
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do

Well I'm hers (I'm hers) And she's mine (she's mine)
Well I'm hers and she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime.
Oh...Oh yeah
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do (We're singin)
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do


----------



## BadGirl

This song is stuck in my brain these days.  It's a good thing that I like it; Bubba likes it, too.  

Monkey And The Engineer 

Once upon a time there was an engineer
Drove a locomotive both far and near
Accompanied by a monkey who would sit on a stool
Watching everything the engineer would move

One day the engineer wanted a bite to eat
He left the monkey sitting on the driver's seat
The monkey pulled the throttle, locomotive jumped the gun
Doing ninety miles an hour down the mainline run

Chorus
Big locomotive right on time
Big locomotive coming down the line
Big locomotive number ninety nine
Left the engineer with a worried mind

The engineer called up the despatcher on the phone
Tell him all about his locomotive was gone
Get on the wire, switch operator to right
'Cause the monkey's got the mainline sewed up tight

Switch operator got the message in time
Said there's a northbound train on the same mainline
Open up the switch, I'm gonna let it through the hole
'Cause the monkey's got the locomotive under control

[chorus]


----------



## Agee

Kinda like old times in the song thread


----------



## Geek

Christmas Song ~DMB

She was his girl; he was her boyfriend
She'd be his wife and make him her husband
A surprise on the way, any day, any day
One healthy little giggling dribbling baby boy
The wise men came, three made their way
To shower him with love
While he lay in the hay
Shower him with love love love
Love love love
Love love was all around

Not very much of his childhood was known
Kept his mother Mary worried
Always out on his own
He met another Mary who for a reasonable fee, 
less than reputable was known to be.

His heart full of love love love
Love love love
Love love was all around

When Jesus Christ was nailed to his tree
Said "oh, Daddy-o, I can see how it all soon will be
I came to shed a little light on this darkening scene
Instead I fear I've spilled the blood of my children all around"

The blood of my children all around
The blood of my children's all around

So I'm told, so the story goes
The people he knew were
Less than golden hearted
Gamblers and Robbers
Drinkers and Jokers, all soul searchers
Like you and me 
Like you and me 

Rumors insisted he soon would be
For his deviations
Taken into custody
By the authorities less informed than he.
Drinkers and Jokers all soul searchers
Searching for love love love
Love love love
Love love was all around

Preparations were made
For his celebration day
He said "eat this bread and think of it as me
Drink this wine and dream it will be
The blood of our children all around
The blood of our children's all around
The blood of our children all around

Father up above, why in all this hatred do you fill
Me up with love, love, love
Love love love
Love love was all around
Father up above, why in all this hatred do you fill
Me up with love, fill me love love love
Love love love
all you need is love
you can't buy me love
Love love love
Love love 
And the blood of our children's all around


----------



## morganj614

I have never heard that song 



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> I dedicate this one to Morgie...
> 
> Santa's got a little friend his name is Dominick.
> The cutest little donkey, you never see him kick.
> When Santa vists his Paesans with Dominick he'll be.
> Because the reindeer cannot climb the hills of Italy.
> 
> Jingle Bells around his feet and presents on the sled.
> Hey, look at da mayors derby, on top of Dominicks head.
> A pair of shoes for Louis and a dress for Josephine.
> The label on de inside says they're made in Brook-a-lee.
> 
> Children sing and clap their hands
> And Dominick starts to dance.
> They talk Italian to him and he even understands
> 
> Cumpare sing,
> Cumpare su,
> They dance 'sta tarantel.
> When jusamagora comes to town,
> And brings du ciuccianeillo
> 
> Hey! Dominick, buon Natale.
> (Hee haw, hee haw)
> (Hee haw, hee haw)
> (Hee haw, hee haw)
> (Hee haw, hee haw)
> (Hee haw, hee haw)
> (Hee haw, hee haw)


----------



## morganj614

*What child is this, who, lay to rest, 
on Mary's lap, is sleeping 
Whom angels greet with anthems sweet, 
while Shepards watch are keeping 

Chorus 

This, this is Christ the King 
whom Shepards guard and angels sing 
Haste, Haste, to bring him laud, 
The babe, the son of Mary 

Why lies he in such mean estate 
where ox and ass are feeding? 
Good Christian, fear; for sinners 
here the silent Word is pleading 

Chorus 

So bring Him incense, gold, and myrrh come, 
peasant, King, to own him; 
The King of kings salvation brings, 
let loving hearts enthrone Him 

Chorus 
Version 2 
Alas, my love, you do me wrong, 
To cast me off discourteously 
For I have loved you well and long, 
Delighting in your company 

Greensleeves was all my joy 
Greensleeves was my delight, 
Greensleeves was my heart of gold, 
And who but my lady greensleeves 

Your vows you've broken, like my heart, 
Oh, why did you so enrapture me? 
Now I remain in a world apart 
But my heart remains in captivity 

I have been ready at your hand, 
To grant whatever you would crave, 
I have both wagered life and land, 
Your love and good-will for to have 

If you intend thus to disdain, 
It does the more enrapture me, 
And even so, I still remain 
A lover in captivity 

My men were clothed all in green, 
And they did ever wait on thee; 
All this was gallant to be seen, 
And yet thou wouldst not love me 

Thou couldst desire no earthly thing, 
but still thou hadst it readily 
Thy music still to play and sing; 
And yet thou wouldst not love me 

Well, I will pray to God on high, 
that thou my constancy mayst see, 
And that yet once before I die, 
Thou wilt vouchsafe to love me 

Ah, Greensleeves, now farewell, adieu, 
To God I pray to prosper thee, 
For I am still thy lover true, 
Come once again and love me *


----------



## RoseRed

Ave maria
Maiden mild!
Oh, listen to a maiden’s prayer
For thou canst hear amid the wild
’tis thou, ’tis thou canst save amid dispair
We slumber safely till the morrow
Though we’ve by man outcast reviled
Oh, maiden, see a maiden’s sorrow
Oh, mother, hear a suppliant child!
Ave maria
Ave maria, gratia plena
Maria, gratia plena
Maria, gratia plena
Ave, ave dominus
Dominus tecum
The murky cavern’s air so heavy
Shall breathe of balm if thou hast smiled
Oh, maiden, hear a maiden pleadin’
Oh, mother, hear a suppliant child
Ave maria
Ave maria​


----------



## RoseRed

BOOM BOOM, OUT GO THE LIGHTS
as performed by Pat Travers

No kiddin'
I'm ready to fight
I've been lookin' for my baby all night
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! RIGHT HERE! Out go the lights!

No kiddin'
I'm ready to go
When I find her boy don't you know
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! WHAT IS IT? Out go the lights!

I thought I treat my baby fair
I just found out she don't want me here
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! COME ON! Out go the lights!

- solo -

I never felt this mad before
When I just found out she don't want me no more
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! COME ON! Out go the lights!

No kiddin'
I'm ready to fight
I've been lookin' for my baby all night
If I get her in my sight
Boom boom! ONE MORE! Out go the lights!

Take it home!!​


----------



## RoseRed

When they turn the pages of history
When these days have passed long ago
Will they read of us with sadness
For the seeds that we let grow?
We turned our gaze
From the castles in the distance
Eyes cast down
On the path of least resistance

Cities full of hatred, fear and lies
Withered hearts and cruel, tormented eyes
Scheming demons dressed in kingly guise
Beating down the multitude and
Scoffing at the wise

The hypocrites are slandering
The sacred Halls of Truth
Ancient nobles showering
Their bitterness on youth
Can't we find the minds that made us strong?
Can't we learn to feel what's right
And what's wrong?
What's wrong?

Cities full of hatred, fear and lies
Withered hearts and cruel, tormented eyes
Scheming demons dressed in kingly guise
Beating down the multitude and
Scoffing at the wise
Can't we raise our eyes and make a start?
Can't we find the minds to lead us
Closer to the heart?​


----------



## RoseRed

I get up at seven, yeah
And I go to work at nine
I got no time for livin'
Yes, I'm workin' all the time

[Chorus:]
It seems to me
I could live my life
A lot better than I think I am
I guess that's why they call me
They call me the working man

They call me the working man
I guess that's what I am

I get home at five o'clock
And I take myself out a nice, cold beer
Always seem to be wonderin'
Why there's nothin' goin' down here

[Chorus]

Well, they call me the working man
I guess that's what I am​


----------



## Azzy

Flyleaf-Fully Alive

Telling Layla's story spoken
'bout how all her bones are broken
Hammers fall on all the pieces
Two months in the cover creases

Here she stand today
In her briliant shining way

Fully alive
More than most
Ready to smile and love life
Fully alive
More than most
Ready to smile and love life

All my complaints shrink to nothing
I'm ashamed of all my somethings
She's glad for one day of comfort
Only because she has suffered

Here she stands today
In her briliant shining way

Fully alive
More than most
Ready to smile and love life
Fully alive 
Ready to smile and love life


----------



## FireBrand

Jethro Tull - "A Christmas Song"

Once in royal David's city, stood a lonely cattle shed,
Where a mother held her baby....
You'll do well to remember the things he later said.
When youre stuffing yourselves at the Christmas parties,
You'll just laugh when I tell you to take a running jump.
You're missing the point I'm sure does not need making,
That the Christmas spirit is not what you drink.

So how can you laugh when your own mother's hungry,
And how can you smile when your reasons for smiling are wrong? 
And if I've just messed up your thoughtless pleasures,
Remember, if you wish, this is just a Christmas song.

(hey! santa! pass us that bottle, will you? )


----------



## Azzy

*"Breath Of Heaven (Mary's Song)"*

I have traveled many moonless nights
Cold and weary, with a babe inside
And I wonder what I've done
Holy Father you have come
And chosen me now, to carry your son.

I am waiting, in a silent prayer
I am frightened, by the load I bear
In a world as cold as stone
Must I walk this path alone?
Be with me now, be with me now.

Breath of Heaven, hold me together
Be forever near me, breath of Heaven
Breath of Heaven, lighten my darkness
Pour over me your holiness, for you are holy,
Breath of Heaven.

Do you wonder when you watch my face,
If a wiser one should have had my place?
But I offer all I am for the mercy of your plan
Help me be strong, help me be strong,
Help me be strong, help me.

Breath of Heaven, hold me together
Be forever near me, breath of Heaven
Breath of Heaven, lighten my darkness
Pour over me your holiness, for you are holy.

Breath of Heaven, hold me together
Be forever near me, breath of Heaven
Breath of Heaven, lighten my darkness
Pour over me your holiness, for you are holy.

Breath of Heaven,
Breath of Heaven,
Breath of Heaven,
Breath of Heaven...


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## jazz lady

*Shinedown ~ I Dare You*

Hello, let me introduce you to
The characters in the show
One says yes, one says no
Decide - which voice in your head you can keep alive

Even in madness, I know you still believe
Paint me your canvas so I become
What you could never be

I dare you to tell me to walk through the fire
wear my soul and call me a liar
I dare you to tell me to walk through the fire
I dare you to tell me
I dare you to

Hello, are you still chasing
The memories in shadows
Some stay young, some grow old
Come alive, there are thoughts unclear
You can never hide

Even in madness, I know you still believe
Paint me your canvas so I become
What you could never be

I dare you to tell me to walk through the fire
wear my soul and call me a liar
I dare you to tell me to walk through the fire
I dare you to tell me
I dare you to

Hello
Hello...
I dare you to tell me to walk through the fire
Brand my soul and call me a liar
I dare you to tell me to walk through the fire
I dare you to tell me
I dare you to
Hello...
Hello...
I dare you to tell me
I dare you to
I dare you to tell me
I dare you to


----------



## jazz lady

*Lynryd Skynyrd ~ Simple Kind of Man*

Mama told me when I was young
Come sit beside me, my only son
And listen closely to what I say.
And if you do this
It will help you some sunny day.
Take your time... Don't live too fast,
Troubles will come and they will pass.
Go find a woman and you'll find love,
And don't forget son,
There is someone up above.

And be a simple kind of man.
Be something you love and understand.
Be a simple kind of man.
Won't you do this for me son,
If you can?

Forget your lust for the rich man's gold
All that you need is in your soul,
And you can do this if you try.
All that I want for you my son,
Is to be satisfied.

And be a simple kind of man.
Be something you love and understand.
Be a simple kind of man.
Won't you do this for me son,
If you can?

Boy, don't you worry... you'll find yourself.
Follow you heart and nothing else.
And you can do this if you try.
All I want for you my son,
Is to be satisfied.

And be a simple kind of man.
Be something you love and understand.
Be a simple kind of man.
Won't you do this for me son,
If you can?


----------



## jazz lady

*Michael Franks ~ Popsicle Toes*

And when God gave out rhythm
He sure was good to you.
You can add, subtract, multiply and divide...
By two.

I know today's your birthday,
And I did not buy no rose.
But I wrote this song instead and I call it,
"Popsicle Toes".

Popsicle toes.
Popsicle toes are always froze.
Popsicle toes.
You're so brave to expose all those popsicle toes.

You must have been Miss Pennsylvania
With all this pulchritude.
How come you always load your Pentax
When I'm in the nude?

We oughta have a birthday party,
And you can wear you birthday clothes
We can hit the floor
And go explore those
Popsicle toes.

You got the nicest North America
This sailor ever saw.
I'd like to feel your warm Brazil
And touch your Panama

But Your Tierra del Fuegos
Are nearly always froze.
We gotta see saw
until we unthaw those
Popsicle toes.

Popsicle toes.
Popsicle toes are always froze.
Popsicle toes.
You're so brave to expose all those popsicle toes


----------



## jazz lady

*Alter Bridge ~ On Broken Wings*

Fight the fight alone
When the world is full of victims
Dims a fading light
In our souls

Leave the peace alone
Now we all are slowly changing
Dims a fading light
In our souls

In my opinion seeing is to know
The things we hold
Are always first to go
And who's to say
We won't end up alone

On broken wings I'm falling
And it won't be long
The skin on me is burning
By the fires of the sun
On skinned knees
I'm bleeding
And it won't be long
I've got to find that meaning
I'll search for so long

Cry ourselves to sleep
We will sleep alone forever
Will you lay me down
In the same place with all I love

Mend the broken homes
Care for them they are our brothers
Save the fading light in our souls

In my opinion seeing is to know
What you give
Will always carry you
And who's to say
We won't survive it too

On broken wings I'm falling
And it won't be long
The skin on me is burning
By the fires of the sun
On skinned knees
I'm bleeding
And it won't be long
I've got to find that meaning
I'll search for so long

Set a-free all
Relying on their will
To make me all that I am
And all that I'll be

Set a-free all
Will fall between the cracks
With memories of all that I am
And I'll that I'll be

On broken wings I'm falling
And it won't be long
The skin on me is burning
By the fires of the sun
On skinned knees
I'm bleeding
And it won't be long
I've got to find that meaning
I'll search for so long


----------



## greyhound

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Fight the fight alone
> When the world is full of victims
> Dims a fading light
> In our souls
> 
> Leave the peace alone
> Now we all are slowly changing
> Dims a fading light
> In our souls
> 
> In my opinion seeing is to know
> The things we hold
> Are always first to go
> And who's to say
> We won't end up alone
> 
> On broken wings I'm falling
> And it won't be long
> The skin on me is burning
> By the fires of the sun
> On skinned knees
> I'm bleeding
> And it won't be long
> I've got to find that meaning
> I'll search for so long
> 
> Cry ourselves to sleep
> We will sleep alone forever
> Will you lay me down
> In the same place with all I love
> 
> Mend the broken homes
> Care for them they are our brothers
> Save the fading light in our souls
> 
> In my opinion seeing is to know
> What you give
> Will always carry you
> And who's to say
> We won't survive it too
> 
> On broken wings I'm falling
> And it won't be long
> The skin on me is burning
> By the fires of the sun
> On skinned knees
> I'm bleeding
> And it won't be long
> I've got to find that meaning
> I'll search for so long
> 
> Set a-free all
> Relying on their will
> To make me all that I am
> And all that I'll be
> 
> Set a-free all
> Will fall between the cracks
> With memories of all that I am
> And I'll that I'll be
> 
> On broken wings I'm falling
> And it won't be long
> The skin on me is burning
> By the fires of the sun
> On skinned knees
> I'm bleeding
> And it won't be long
> I've got to find that meaning
> I'll search for so long



I wish Creed would get back together.


----------



## RoseRed

There was a lot of rocking going on that night

Cruising time for the young, bright lights

Just down past the gasworks, by the meat factory door

The five lamp boys were coming on strong

The Saturday night city beat had already started and the

The pulse of the corner boys just sprang into action

And young Billy watched it under the yellow street light

And said "tonight of all nights there's gonna be a fight"

Billy don't like it living here in this town

He says traps have been sprung long before he was born

He says "hope bites the dust behind all the closed doors

And pus and grime ooze from its scab-crusted sores

There's screaming and crying in the high-rise blocks"

It's a rat trap, Billy, but you're already caught

And you can make it if you want to or you need it bad enough

You're young and good-looking and you're acting kind of tough

Anyway it's Saturday night, time to see what's going down

Put on a bright suit, Billy, head for the right side of town

It's only eight o'clock, but you're already bored

You don't know what it is, but there's got to be more

You'd better find a way out, hey, kick down that door

It's a rat trap, and you've been caught

In this town Billy says "everybody's trying to tell you what to do"

In this town Billy says "everybody says you gotta follow rules"

You walk up to the traffic lights

You switch from your left to your right

You push in that button, and that button comes alight

And it's 

"Walk, don't walk, walk, don't walk

Talk, don't talk, talk, don't talk

Walk, don't walk, walk, don't walk

Talk, don't talk, talk, don't talk"

Hey, Billy, take a walk, take a walk, take a walk

Billy, take a walk, take a walk, take a walk

Billy, take a walk, take a walk, take a walk

Hey, Billy take a walk with me

Well, little Judy's trying to watch "Top of the Pops"

But mum and dad are fighting, don't they ever stop

She takes off her coat and walks down to the street

It's cold on that road, but it's got that home beat

Deep down in her pocket she finds 50p

Hey, is that any way for a young girl to be

"I'm gonna get out of school, work in some factory

Work all the hours God gave me, get myself a little easy money"

Now, now, now, na na

Her mind's made up


----------



## mygoldnhorse

*Wonderful*

I close my eyes when I get too sad
I think thoughts that I know are bad
Close my eyes and I count to ten
Hope it's over when I open them

I want the things that I had before
Like a Star Wars poster on my bedroom door
I wish I could count to ten
Make everything be wonderful again

Hope my mom and I hope my dad
Will figure out why they get so mad
Hear them scream, I hear them fight
Say bad words that make me wanna cry

Close my eyes when I go to bed
And I dream adventures that will make me smile
I feel better when I hear them say
Everything will be wonderful someday

Promises mean everything when you're little
And the world's so big
I just don't understand how
You can smile with all those tears in your eyes
Tell me everything is wonderful now

(Na na na na na na na....) 

Please don't tell me everything is wonderful now

I go to school and I run and play
I tell the kids that it's all okay
I laugh alot so my friends won't know
When the bell rings I just don't wanna go home

Go to my room and I close my eyes
I make believe that I have a new life
I don't believe you when you say
Everything will be wonderful someday

Promises mean everything when you're little
And the world is so big
I just don't understand how
You can smile with all those tears in your eyes
When you tell me everything is wonderful now

I don't wanna hear you tell me everything is wonderful now

(Na na na na na na na....) 

I don't wanna hear you say
That I will understand someday
No, no, no, no
I don't wanna hear you say
No, no, no, no
I don't wanna meet your friends
And I don't wanna start over again
I just wanna my life to be the same
Just like it used to be
Somedays I hate everything
everyone and everything
Please don't tell me everything is wonderful now

I don't wanna hear you tell me everything is wonderful now


----------



## Nanny Pam

Dont know why theres no sun up in the sky
Stormy weather
Since my man and I aint together,
Keeps rainin all the time

Life is bare, gloom and misry everywhere
Stormy weather
Just cant get my poorself together,
Im weary all the time
So weary all the time
When he went away the blues walked in and met me.
If he stays away old rockin chair will get me.

All I do is pray the lord above will let me walk in the sun once more.
Cant go on, evry thing I had is gone
Stormy weather

Since my man and I aint together,
Keeps rainin all the time


----------



## Tonio

From the minds of Maury Laws and Jules Bass...

[Heat Miser]
I'm Mister Green Christmas
I'm Mister Sun
I'm Mister Heat Blister
I'm Mister Hundred and One
They call me Heat Miser,
What ever I touch
Starts to melt in my clutch
I'm too much!
[Chorus]
He's Mister Green Christmas
He's Mister Sun
He's Mister Heat Blister
He's Mister Hundred and One
[Heat Miser]
They call me Heat Miser,
What ever I touch
Starts to melt in my clutch
[Chorus]
He's too much!
[Heat Miser]
Thank you!
I never want to see a day
That's under sixty degrees
I'd rather have it eighty,
Ninety, one hundred degrees!
(spoken):Oh, some like it hot, but I like it really hot! Hee hee!
[Chorus]
He's Mister Green Christmas
He's Mister Sun
[Heat Miser]
Sing it!
[Chorus]
He's Mister Heat Blister
He's Mister Hundred and One
[Heat Miser]
They call me Heat Miser,
What ever I touch
Starts to melt in my clutch
I'm too much!
[All]
Too Much!

[Snow Miser]
I'm Mister White Christmas
I'm Mister Snow
I'm Mister Icicle
I'm Mister Ten Below
Friends call me Snow Miser
What ever I touch
Turns to snow in my clutch
I'm too much!
[Chorus]
He's Mister White Christmas
He's Mister Snow
[Snow Miser]
That's right!
[Chorus]
He's Mister Icicle
He's Mister Ten Below
[Snow Miser]
Friends call me Snow Miser,
What ever I touch
Turns to snow in my clutch
[Chorus]
He's too much!
[Snow Miser]
I never want to see a day
That's over forty degrees
I'd rather have it thirty,
Twenty, ten, five and let it freeeeEEEEEEeeze!
[Chorus]
He's Mister White Christmas
He's Mister Snow
[Snow Miser]
That's right!
[Chorus]
He's Mister Icicle
He's Mister Ten Below
[Snow Miser]
Friends call me Snow Miser,
What ever I touch
Turns to snow in my clutch
... too much.
[All]
Too Much!


----------



## mAlice

Bells will be ringing
The glad, glad news
Oh, what a Christmas
To have the blues
My baby's gone
I have no friends
To wish me greetings
Once again

Choirs will be singing
"Silent Night"
Christmas carols
By candlelight
Please come home for Christmas
Please come home for Christmas
If not for Christmas
Then by New Year's Night

Friends and relations
Send salutations
Sure as the stars shine up above
For this is Christmas
Christmas, my dear
The time of year
To spend with the one you love

Then won't you please tell me
You'll never more roam
Christmas and New Year's
Will find you home
There'll be no more sorrow
No grief or pain
Because it's Christmas
Christmas once again


----------



## mAlice

Hey there, lonely boy, lonely boy
Let me make your broken heart like new
Oh, my lonely boy, lonely boy
Don't you know this lonely girl loves you?

Every since she broke your heart
You seem so lost each time you pass my way
Oh, how I long to take your hand
And say "Don't cry, I'll kiss your tears away"

Hey there, lonely boy (lonely boy), lonely boy (lonely boy)
Let me make your broken heart like new
Oh, my lonely boy (lonely boy), lonely boy (lonely boy)
Don't you know this lonely girl loves you?

You think that only her two lips
Can kiss your lips and make your heart stand still
But once you're in my arms you'll see
No one can kiss your lips the way I will

Hey there, lonely boy (lonely boy), lonely boy (lonely boy)
Let me make your broken heart like new
Oh, my lonely boy (lonely boy), lonely boy (lonely boy)
Don't you know this lonely girl loves you?


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Savage Garden
Truly Madly Deeply 

I'll be your dream
I'll be your wish, I'll be your fantasy
I'll be your hope, I'll be your love
Be everything that you need


I'll love you more with every breath
Truly Madly Deeply Do
I will be strong, I will be faithful
Coz I'm counting on


A new beginning
A reason for living
A deeper meaning (yeah)


I want to stand with you on a mountain
I want to bathe with you in the sea
I wanna lay like this forever
Until the sky falls down on me


And when the stars are shining 
Brightly in the velvet sky
I'll make a wish send it to heaven
Then make you want to cry


The tears of joy for all the
Pleasure in the certainty
That we're surrounded 
By the comfort and protection of


The highest powers
In lonely hours
The tears devour you


I want to stand with you on a mountain
I want to bathe with you in the sea
I wanna lay like this forever
Until the sky falls down on me


Oh can you see it baby?
You don't have to close your eyes
Coz it's standing right before you
All that you need will surely come


I'll be your dream
I'll be your wish, I'll be your fantasy
I'll be your hope, I'll be your love
Be everything that you need


I'll love you more with every breath
Truly Madly Deeply Do


I want to stand with you on a mountain
I want to bathe with you in the sea
I wanna lay like this forever
Until the sky falls down on me


----------



## CandyRain

Return Of The Mack
Mark Morrison
Album: Return Of The Mack

Oh, oo-o-oh, come on, ooh, yeah
Well I tried to tell you so (yes, I did)
But I guess you didn't know, as I said the story goes
Baby, now I got the flow
'Cos I knew it from the start
Baby, when you broke my heart
That I had to come again, and show you that I'm real

(You lied to me) all those times I said that I love you
(You lied to me) yes, I tried, yes, I tried
(You lied to me) even though you know I'd die for you
(You lied to me) yes, I cried, yes, I cried

1-(Return of the Mack) it is
(Return of the Mack) come on
(Return of the Mack) oh my God
(You know that I'll be back) here I am
(Return of the Mack) once again
(Return of the Mack) pump up the world
(Return of the Mack) watch my flow
(You know that I'll be back) here I go

So I'm back up in the game
Running things to keep my swing
Letting all the people know
That I'm back to run the show
'Cos what you did, you know, was wrong
And all the nasty things you've done
So, baby, listen carefully
While I sing my come-back song

2-(You lied to me) 'cos she said she'd never turn on me
(You lied to me) but you did, but you do
(You lied to me) all these pains you said I'd never feel
(You lied to me) but I do, but I do, do, do

(Return of the Mack) here it is
(Return of the Mack) hold on
(Return of the Mack) don't you know
(You know that I'll be back) here I go
(Return of the Mack) oh little girl
(Return of the Mack) wants my pearl
(Return of the Mack) up and down
(You know that I'll be back) round and round
(rpt 2, 1)

(You know that I'll be back) don't you know

(Return of the Mack) here it is
(Return of the Mack) hold on
(Return of the Mack) be strong
(You know that I'll be back) here I go
(Return of the Mack) my little girl
(Return of the Mack) wants my pearl
(Return of the Mack) up and down
(You know that I'll be back) round and round


----------



## jazz lady

*"My Grown Up Christmas List" ~ Natalie Cole*

Do you remember me
I sat upon your knee
I wrote to you
With childhood fantasies

Well, I'm all grown up now
And still need help somehow
I'm not a child
But my heart still can dream

So here's my lifelong wish
My grown up christmas list
Not for myself
But for a world in need

No more lives torn apart
That wars would never start
and wars would never start
And time would heal all hearts
And everyone would have a friend
And right would always win
And love would never end
This is my grown up christmas list

As children we believed
The grandest sight to see
Was something lovely
Wrapped beneath our tree

Well heaven only knows
That packages and bows
Can never heal
A hurting human soul

No more lives torn apart
That wars would never start
And time would heal all hearts
And everyone would have a friend
And right would always win
And love would never end
This is my grown up christmas list

What is this illusion called the innocence of youth
Maybe only in our blind belief can we ever find the truth
(there'd be)

No more lives torn apart
That wars would never start
And time would heal all hearts
And everyone would have a friend
And right would always win
And love would never end, oh
This is my grown up christmas list
This is my only life long wish
This is my grown up christmas list


----------



## jazz lady

*For Larry*

Percy the puny poinsettia
Is hanging his bloom in dismay
If they had just kept him wetta
He'd be a houseplant today
Folks liked the other plants betta
Now he's alone on the shelf
Even a plant with no uncle or aunt
Shouldn't spend Christmas Day by himself

Holiday shoppers would stop by the counter
And pick up a plant to take home
Until one by one all his friends were adopted
And Percy was left all alone

Percy the puny poinsettia
Is hanging his bloom in dismay
If they had just kept him wetta
He'd be a houseplant today
Folks liked the other plants betta
Now he's alone on the shelf
Even a plant with no uncle or aunt
Shouldn't spend Christmas Day by himself

Then into the store on the night before Christmas
Came a poor little girl who was cryin'
But when she saw Percy her eyes opened wide
And she said "Can I please make him mine?"

Now Percy the puny poinsettia
Is standing beside Mr. Tree
His leaves have never been redda,
He's as proud as a flower can be

Somebody made him feel betta,
Rescued him off of the shelf
Even a plant with no uncle or aunt
Shouldn't spend Christmas Day by himself


----------



## jazz lady

*And one for Chicklet*

Every body stops
And stares at me
These two teeth are
Gone as you can see
I don't know just who
To blame for this catastrophe!
But my one wish on Christmas Eve
Is as plain as it can be!

All I want for Christmas
Is my two front teeth,
My two front teeth,
See my two front teeth!

Gee, if I could only
Have my two front teeth,
Then I could with you
"Merry Christmas."
It seems so long since I could say,
"Sister Susie sitting on a thistle!"

Gosh oh gee, how happy I'd be,
If I could only whistle (thhhh)

All I want for Christmas
Is my two front teeth,
My two front teeth,
See my two front teeth.
Gee, if I could only
Have my two front teeth,
Then I could wish you
"Merry Christmas!"


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Every body stops
> And stares at me
> These two teeth are
> Gone as you can see
> I don't know just who
> To blame for this catastrophe!
> But my one wish on Christmas Eve
> Is as plain as it can be!
> 
> All I want for Christmas
> Is my two front teeth,
> My two front teeth,
> See my two front teeth!
> 
> Gee, if I could only
> Have my two front teeth,
> Then I could with you
> "Merry Christmas."
> It seems so long since I could say,
> "Sister Susie sitting on a thistle!"
> 
> Gosh oh gee, how happy I'd be,
> If I could only whistle (thhhh)
> 
> All I want for Christmas
> Is my two front teeth,
> My two front teeth,
> See my two front teeth.
> Gee, if I could only
> Have my two front teeth,
> Then I could wish you
> "Merry Christmas!"



Allll.... I'll have to show this to her after I pick the girls up from dance.


----------



## RoseRed

I walked along the avenue.
I never thought Id meet a girl like you;
Meet a girl like you.
With auburn hair and tawny eyes;
The kind of eyes that hypnotize me through;
Hypnotize me through.

And I ran, I ran so far away.
I just ran, I ran all night and day.
I couldnt get away.

A cloud appears above your head;
A beam of light comes shining down on you,
Shining down on you.
The cloud is moving nearer still.
Aurora borealis comes in view;
Aurora comes in view.

And I ran, I ran so far away.
I just ran, I ran all night and day.
I couldnt get away.

Reached out a hand to touch your face;
Youre slowly disappearing from my view;
Disappearing from my view.
Reached out a hand to try again;
Im floating in a beam of light with you;
A beam of light with you.

And I ran, I ran so far away.
I just ran, I ran all night and day.
I couldnt get away.


----------



## meangirl

*Beautiful song!*

*Fort Minor
Where'd You Go?*

Seems like it's been forever that you've been gone...

She said some days I feel like ####.
Some days I wanna quit and just be normal for a bit.
I don't understand why you have to always be gone,
I get along, but the trips always feel so long.
And I find myself tryin' to stay by the phone,
Cuz your voice always helps me when I feel so alone.
But I feel like an idiot workin' my day around the call
But when I pick up I don't have what you say, so...

I want you to know it's a little ####ed up,
That I'm stuck here waitin', at times debatin',
Telling you that I've had it with you and your career,
Me and the rest of the family here singin',
Where'd you go? I miss you so.
Seems like it's been forever that you've been gone.
Where'd you go? I miss you so.
Seems like it's been forever that you've been gone.
Please come back home.

Come back home, you know, the place where you used to live?
Used to barbecue burgers and ribs?
Used to have a little party every Halloween with candy by the pile?
But now, you only stop by every once in awhile...####...
I find myself just fillin' my time,
Do anything to keep the thought of you from my mind.
I'm doing fine, and I'm planning to keep it that way.
And you can call me if you find that you have something to say.

And I'll tell you, I want you to know it's a little ####ed up,
That I'm stuck here waitin', at times debatin',
Telling you that I've had it with you and your career,
Me and the rest of the family here singin',
Where'd you go? I miss you so.
Seems like it's been forever that you've been gone.
Where'd you go? I miss you so.
Seems like it's been forever that you've been gone.
Please come back home.

I want you to know it's a little ####ed up,
That I'm stuck here waitin', no longer debatin',
Tired of sittin' and hatin' and makin' these excuses for why you're not around, and feelin' so useless.
It seems one thing has been true all along,
You don't really know what you've got till it's gone.
I guess I've had it with you and your career.
When you come back, I won't be here, and you can sing it.

Where'd you go? I miss you so.
Seems like it's been forever that you've been gone.
Where'd you go? I miss you so.
Seems like it's been forever that you've been gone.
Please come back home.
Please come back home.
Please come back home.
Please come back home.
Please come back home.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Everybody Hurts

When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
When you’re sure you’ve had enough of this life, well hang on.
Don’t let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes.


Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it’s time to sing along.
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go, (hold on)
When you think you’ve had too much of this life, well hang on.


Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends.
Everybody hurts. Don’t throw your hand. Oh, no. Don’t throw your hand.
If you feel like you’re alone, no, no, no, you are not alone


If you’re on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
When you think you’ve had too much of this life to hang on.


Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
Everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes.
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on.
Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade)
(Everybody hurts. You are not alone.)


----------



## mygoldnhorse

nothing compares 2 u

It's been seven hours + fifteen days
since u took your love away
I go out every night + sleep all day
since u took your love away
since u been gone I can do whatever I want
I can see whomever I choose
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant
but nothing
I said nothing can take away these blues,
'cos nothing compares
nothing compares 2 u

it's been so lonely without u here
like a bird without a song
nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling
tell me baby where did I go wrong
I could put my arms around every boy I see
but they'd only remind me of you
I went to the doctor guess what he told me
guess what he told me
he said girl u better have fun
no matter what u do
but he's a fool
'cos nothing compares
nothing compares 2 u

all the flowers that u planted mama
in the back yard
all died when u went away
I know that living with u baby was sometimes hard
but I'm willing to give it another try
'cos nothing compares
nothing compares 2 u


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed

You made a fool of me, but them broken dreams have got to end.

Hey woman, you got the blues, cos you aint got no one else to use.
Theres an open road that leads nowhere, so just make some miles
Between here and there.
Theres a hole in my head where the rain comes in,
You took my body and played to win,
Ha ha woman its a crying shame,
But you aint got no one else to blame.

Chorus
E-evil woman, e-evil woman, e-evil woman, evil woman

Rolled in from another town,
Hit some gold too hot to settle down,
But a fool and his money soon go separate ways,
And you found a fool lyin in a daze,
Ha ha woman what you gonna do,
You destroyed all the virtues that the lord gave you,
Its so good that youre feeling pain,
But you better get yourself on board the very next train.

Chorus:repeat

Evil woman how you done me wrong,
But now youre tryin to wail a different song,
Ha ha funny how you broke me up, you made the wine now you
Drink the cup,
I came runnin every time you cried,
Thought I saw love smilin in your eyes,
Ha ha very nice to know, that you aint got no place left to go.

Chorus:repeat


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You made a fool of me, but them broken dreams have got to end.
> 
> Hey woman, you got the blues, cos you aint got no one else to use.
> Theres an open road that leads nowhere, so just make some miles
> Between here and there.
> Theres a hole in my head where the rain comes in,
> You took my body and played to win,
> Ha ha woman its a crying shame,
> But you aint got no one else to blame.
> 
> Chorus
> E-evil woman, e-evil woman, e-evil woman, evil woman
> 
> Rolled in from another town,
> Hit some gold too hot to settle down,
> But a fool and his money soon go separate ways,
> And you found a fool lyin in a daze,
> Ha ha woman what you gonna do,
> You destroyed all the virtues that the lord gave you,
> Its so good that youre feeling pain,
> But you better get yourself on board the very next train.
> 
> Chorus:repeat
> 
> Evil woman how you done me wrong,
> But now youre tryin to wail a different song,
> Ha ha funny how you broke me up, you made the wine now you
> Drink the cup,
> I came runnin every time you cried,
> Thought I saw love smilin in your eyes,
> Ha ha very nice to know, that you aint got no place left to go.
> 
> Chorus:repeat



Do you know how much I adore you?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Do you know how much I adore you?



Will you make me breakfast in the morning?


----------



## RoseRed

I'm beggin' forgiveness
But it's gonna take a miracle
'Cos I've been lyin'
She don't wanna know and I think it's impossible

Said open up woman
I know that you're sad and lonely
If I could hold you
We could make it again

Listen all you men
Be good and be warned
Hell hath no fury 
Like the wrath of a woman scorned
Open up woman
Give me a chance

No more lyin'
No more secrets
If I could make you
I would take you away and cover up your sadness
I keep sayin' open up woman
But you don't wanna hear my promise
If I can't have you
Then I don't need a heart

Listen all you men
Be good and be warned
Hell hath no fury 
Like the wrath of a woman scorned
Open up woman
And give me a chance

Listen all you men
Be good and be warned
Hell hath no fury 
Like the wrath of a woman scorned

Livin' in silence
Of my own makin'
Though she won't show me
I know that her heart and soul are achin'

Open up woman
I know that you're lost and let down
I'm gonna keep tryin'
'Stead of losin' again

Listen all you men
Be good and be warned
Hell hath no fury
Like the wrath of a woman scorned

Open up woman
And give me a chance

Open up woman
Open up woman


----------



## greyhound

I took a walk around the world to
ease my troubled mind
I left my body laying somewhere
in the sands of time
I watched the world float to the dark
side of the moon
I feel there's nothing I can do, yeah

I watched the world float to the
dark side of the moon
After all I knew it had to be something
to do with you
I really don't mind what happens now and then
As long as you'll be my friend at the end

If I go crazy then will you still
call me Superman
If I'm alive and well, will you be
there holdin' my hand
I'll keep you by my side with
my superhuman might
Kryptonite

You called me strong, you called me weak ]
but still your secrets I will keep
You took for granted all the times I
never let you down


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Will you make me breakfast in the morning?



Baby, I'd make you ANYTHING you want.


----------



## RoseRed

I'm standing here looking in the mirror 
Saying "damn" to myself
I should have known the day would come 
That she would find somebody else
And all the things I took her through 
####, I shouldn't have lasted this long
Now I'm at this telephone booth calling Tyrone

1 - Cuz when a woman's fed up
(No matter how you beg, no)
It ain't nothing you can do about it
(Nothing you can do about it)
It's like running out of love
(No matter what you say, no)
And then it's too late to talk about it
(Too late to talk about it)

Now let's talk about how it all goes down
I used to make love to you daily
When the night fell the same
And anytime that you were hurt
I could feel your pain
And if I had a dollar
It was yours, yeah
And whenever we would go out
I would front the bill 
But now the up is down
And the silence is sound
I hurt you too too many times
Now I can't come around

Repeat 1 

La da da da da la la da da
La da da da da la la da da
If you don't want to find out the hard way
Then listen to this song while the record plays

Repeat 1

You can cry a river 
'Till an ocean starts to form, yeah
But she will always remember 
Cuz she's a woman scorned
And if you ever get her back
It will never be the same
She's cuttin' the corners of her eyes
Every time she see your face
Now your trust is out the door
She don't want you no more
You used to tell your boys, not me 
And she would always be there for you
If you had took the time to see 
What that woman meant to you
Is what the mirror said to me, whoa
She was raised in Illinois 
Right outside of Chicago
Some of the best cookin' you ever had
Yes, it was and I miss her
Hey woman, if you're listening
I said I miss you baby


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Listen all you men
> Be good and be warned
> Hell hath no fury
> Like the wrath of a woman scorned


----------



## RoseRed

Each morning I prayed
My mirror displayed my disgrace
From the anger, bruised upon my face
Dragged through the halls
Your cycle reborn
Lose your grip on life
Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned
Relive your nightmares through us
Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned
Unleash your pain and punish us
Reach out to you, you raise your iron fist
Betrayed, not raised, dismissed!
Your loveless life, no heart warming twist
Neglect, your deflect! Forced to shy away
Dragged, we will fall
Corruption reborn
Lost your grip on life
Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned
Relive your nightmares through us
Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned
Unleash your pain and punish us
Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned
Dismantle what's laid before you
Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned
Drive us insane and banish us


----------



## greyhound

*Trivia Question: Who wrote this song?....It's cheating if you look it up on the net.*

Chestnuts roasting on an open fire,
Jack Frost nipping at your nose,
Yuletide carols being sung by a choir
And folks dressed up like eskimos.
Everybody knows a turkey and some mistletoe
Help to make the season bright.
Tiny tots with their eyes all aglow
Will find it hard to sleep tonight.
They know that Santa's on his way -
He's loaded lots of toys and goodies on his sleigh
And ev'rymother's child is gonna spy
To see if reindeer really know how to fly.
and so I'm offering this simple phrase
To kids from one to ninety-two
Although its been said many times,
Many ways: "Merry Christmas to you".
(Repeat) (from 9th line)


----------



## jazz lady

If you search for tenderness 
it isn't hard to find. 
You can have the love you need to live. 
But if you look for truthfulness 
You might just as well be blind. 
It always seems to be so hard to give. 

Honesty is such a lonely word. 
Everyone is so untrue. 
Honesty is hardly ever heard. 
And mostly what I need from you. 

I can always find someone 
to say they sympathize. 
If I wear my heart out on my sleeve. 
But I don't want some pretty face 
to tell me pretty lies. 
All I want is someone to believe. 

Honesty is such a lonely word. 
Everyone is so untrue. 
Honesty is hardly ever heard. 
And mostly what I need from you. 

I can find a lover. 
I can find a friend. 
I can have security until the bitter end. 
Anyone can comfort me 
with promises again. 
I know, I know. 

When I'm deep inside of me 
don't be too concerned. 
I won't as for nothin' while I'm gone. 
But when I want sincerity 
tell me where else can I turn. 
Because you're the one I depend upon. 

Honesty is such a lonely word. 
Everyone is so untrue. 
Honesty is hardly ever heard. 
And mostly what I need from you.


----------



## Pete

dark


----------



## Pete

I met you on somebody's island
You thought you had known me before
I brought you a crate of papaya
They waited all night by your door
You probably wouldn't remember
I probably couldn't forget
Jungle love in the surf in the pouring rain
Everything's better when wet

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy

But lately you live in the jungle
I never see you alone
But we need some definite answers
So I thought I would write you a poem
The question to everyone's answer
Is usually asked from within
But the patterns of the rain
And the truth they contain
Have written my life on your skin

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy

You treat me like I was your ocean
You swim in my blood when it's warm
My cycles of circular motion
Protect you and keep you from harm
You live in a world of illusion
Where everything's peaches and cream
We all face a scarlet conclusion
But we spend our time in a dream

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Baby, I'd make you ANYTHING you want.



You truely are the bestest!


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:
			
		

> Chestnuts roasting on an open fire,
> Jack Frost nipping at your nose,
> Yuletide carols being sung by a choir
> And folks dressed up like eskimos.
> Everybody knows a turkey and some mistletoe
> Help to make the season bright.
> Tiny tots with their eyes all aglow
> Will find it hard to sleep tonight.
> They know that Santa's on his way -
> He's loaded lots of toys and goodies on his sleigh
> And ev'rymother's child is gonna spy
> To see if reindeer really know how to fly.
> and so I'm offering this simple phrase
> To kids from one to ninety-two
> Although its been said many times,
> Many ways: "Merry Christmas to you".
> (Repeat) (from 9th line)



Earle Warren Zaidins


----------



## RoseRed

kiss the dream good-bye,
separation leaves a taste so bitter sweet
and for years you have clawed away at my flesh,
yet I still long to hear your voice and set my eyes upon you face
so I may bash it to pieces and laugh as the ravens pick away at the fragments.
the shadows they still haunt me
and your self pity is sickening when you are to blame for the love lost.
your self pity is sickening. you're to blame,
for all the love you've lost and the contempt that consumes your life.
you're to blame. so now you may kiss this dream good-bye.
for all my hopes and wishes are for this earth
to be drenched in your blood as it pours from the sky,
the clouds spraying like a lacerated artery,
I will marvel at it's sheer beauty.
for years you have clawed away at my flesh
yet I still long to hear your voice only now do I see,
my hatred will never cease.
and you will never claw away at my flesh.
never again


----------



## greyhound

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Earle Warren Zaidins



Wrong....
Mel Torme and Robert Walls

But chords by Earle Warren Zaidins inspired Mel Torme in the writing of the song.

Points to you for the obsure bit of trivia.


----------



## jazz lady

City girls just seem to find out early 
How to open doors with just a smile 
A rich old man 
And she won't have to worry 
She'll dress up all in lace and go in style 

Late at night a big old house gets lonely 
I guess ev'ry form of refuge has its price 
And it breaks her heart to think her love is 
Only given to a man with hands as cold as ice 

So she tells him she must go out for the evening 
To comfort an old friend who's feelin' down 
But he knows where she's goin' as she's leavin' 
She is headed for the cheatin' side of town 

You can't hide your lyin' eyes 
And your smile is a thin disguise 
I thought by now you'd realize 
There ain't no way to hide your lyin eyes 

On the other side of town a boy is waiting 
with fiery eyes and dreams no one could steal 
She drives on through the nice anticipating 
'Cause he makes her feel the way she used to feel 

She rushes to his arms, 
They fall together 
She whispers that it's only for awhile 
She swears that soon she'll be comin' back forever 
She pulls away and leaves him with a smile 

You can't hide your lyin' eyes 
And your smile is a thin disguise 
I thought by now you'd realize 
There ain't no way to hide you lyin' eyes 

She gets up and pours herself a strong one 
And stares out at the stars up in the sky 
Another night, it's gonna be a long one 
She draws the shade and hangs her head to cry 

She wonders how it ever got this crazy 
She thinks about a boy she knew in school 
Did she get tired or did she just get lazy? 
She's so far gone she feels just like a fool 

My, oh my, you sure know how to arrange things 
You set it up so well, so carefully 
Ain't it funny how your new life didn't change things 
You're still the same old girl you used to be 

You can't hide your lyin eyes 
And your smile is a thin disguise 
I thought by now you'd realize 
There ain't no way to hide your lyin' eyes 
There ain't no way to hide your lyin' eyes 
_Honey, you can't hide your lyin' eyes_


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:
			
		

> Wrong....
> Mel Torme and Robert Walls
> 
> But chords by Earle Warren Zaidins inspired Mel Torme in the writing of the song.
> 
> Points to you for the obsure bit of trivia.


My bad.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Christmas_Song


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You truely are the bestest!



As are you.  And I won't even point out the spelling mistake.


----------



## Pete

Geez will you two rub each other down with the Wesson oil and get on with it.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> Geez will you two rub each other down with the Wesson oil and get on with it.



Can we use your hot tub?


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Geez will you two rub each other down with the Wesson oil and get on with it.


What makes you think we haven't?    Besides, Wesson oil was LAST week.  Tonight is chocolate pudding.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Can we use your hot tub?


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Can we use your hot tub?


No the oil clogs up the filter.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What makes you think we haven't?    Besides, Wesson oil was LAST week.  Tonight is chocolate pudding.



Vanilla bean.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Vanilla bean.



We can do both.  :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> We can do both.  :shrug:


Okay.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Okay.



  Getting out the mix and the beaters now.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Getting out the mix and the beaters now.



Oooyay!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Oooyay!



You want to lick my beaters?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You want to lick my beaters?


----------



## RoseRed

Oh, make me over
Im all I want to be
A walking study
In demonology

Hey, so glad you could make it
Yeah, now you really made it
Hey, so glad you could make it now

Oh, look at my face
My name is might have been
My name is never was
My names forgotten

Hey, so glad you could make it
Yeah, now you really made it
Hey, theres only us left now

When I wake up in my makeup
Its too early for that dress
Wilted and faded somewhere in hollywood
Im glad I came here
With your pound of flesh
No second billing cause youre a star now
Oh, cinderella
They arent sluts like you
Beautiful garbage beautiful dresses
Can you stand up or will you just fall down

You better watch out
What you wish for
It better be worth it
So much to die for

Hey, so glad you could make it
Yeah, now you really made it
Hey, theres only us left now

When I wake up in my makeup
Have you ever felt so used up as this? 
Its all so sugarless
Hooker/waitress/model/actress
Oh, just go nameless
Honeysuckle, shes full of poison
She obliterated everything she kissed
Now shes fading
Somewhere in hollywood
Im glad I came here
With your pound of flesh

You want a part of me
Well, Im not selling cheap
No, Im not selling cheap


----------



## greyhound

Whiskey, gin and brandy 
With a glass I'm pretty handy 
I'm trying to walk a straight line 
On sour mash and cheap wine 
So join me for a drink boys 
We're gonna make a big noise 

So don't worry about tomorrow 
Take it today 
Forget about the cheque 
We'll get hell to pay 

Have a drink on me 

Dizzy, drunk and fightin' 
On tequila white lightnin' 
My glass is getting shorter 
On whiskey, ice and water 
So come on and have a good time 
And get blinded out of your mind 

So don't worry about tomorrow 
Take it today 
Forget about the cheque 
We'll get hell to pay 

Have a drink on me 


Gonna roll around 
Gonna hit the ground 
Take another swing 
Have another drink 
Gonna drink it dry 
Gonna get me high 
Come on all the boys 
Make a noise 

Have a drink on me


----------



## Tonio

RoseRed, who did that song? I always misheard the lyric like this:

_I'm glad I came here
With your bound-up friends_


----------



## RoseRed

Tonio said:
			
		

> RoseRed, who did that song? I always misheard the lyric like this:
> 
> _I'm glad I came here
> With your bound-up friends_


Hole


----------



## meangirl

*Ugly Kid Joe 
 Everything About You * 



I, hate the rain and sunny weather, 
and I, hate beach and mountains too; 
(and) I don't like a thing about the city, no, no, 
and I, I, I, hate the countryside too! 

And I, hate everything about you! 
...everything about you! 

I, don't like a thing about your mother, 
and I, I hate your daddy's guts too, 
I don't like a thing about your sister, 
'cause I think sex is overrated too. 

CHORUS 

and I, get sick when I'm around, I, can't stand to be around, 
I, hate everything about you! 
everything about you, everything about you, everything about you! 

BRIDGE 

Some say I've got a bad attitude, 
but that don't change the way I feel about you, 
and if you think this might be bringing me down, 
look again 'cause I ain't wearing no frown! 

SOLO 

I don't really care about your sister 
#### the little ##### 'cause I already kissed her 
One thing that I did to your lady 
I put her on the bed and she didn't say maybe 
I know you know everybody knows 
the way it comes, the way it's gonna go 
You think it's sad, 
well that's too bad, 
'Cause I'm havin' 
A ball hatin' 
Every little thing about you! 

Everything about you, everything about 
I get sick when I'm around 
I can't stand to be around 
I hate everything about you


----------



## greyhound

meangirl said:
			
		

> *Ugly Kid Joe
> Everything About You *
> 
> 
> 
> I, hate the rain and sunny weather,
> and I, hate beach and mountains too;
> (and) I don't like a thing about the city, no, no,
> and I, I, I, hate the countryside too!
> 
> And I, hate everything about you!
> ...everything about you!
> 
> I, don't like a thing about your mother,
> and I, I hate your daddy's guts too,
> I don't like a thing about your sister,
> 'cause I think sex is overrated too.
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> and I, get sick when I'm around, I, can't stand to be around,
> I, hate everything about you!
> everything about you, everything about you, everything about you!
> 
> BRIDGE
> 
> Some say I've got a bad attitude,
> but that don't change the way I feel about you,
> and if you think this might be bringing me down,
> look again 'cause I ain't wearing no frown!
> 
> SOLO
> 
> I don't really care about your sister
> #### the little ##### 'cause I already kissed her
> One thing that I did to your lady
> I put her on the bed and she didn't say maybe
> I know you know everybody knows
> the way it comes, the way it's gonna go
> You think it's sad,
> well that's too bad,
> 'Cause I'm havin'
> A ball hatin'
> Every little thing about you!
> 
> Everything about you, everything about
> I get sick when I'm around
> I can't stand to be around
> I hate everything about you



The end of this song is my favorite part. I heard it just 2 days ago.


----------



## meangirl

greyhound said:
			
		

> The end of this song is my favorite part. I heard it just 2 days ago.



The end is my favorite part too.


----------



## greyhound

Don't look back
A new day is breakin'
It's been too long since i felt this way
I don't mind where i get taken
The road is callin'
Today is the day

I can see
It took so long to realize
I'm much too strong
Not to comprimise
Now i see what i am is holding me down
I'll turn it around

I finally see the dawn arrivin'
I see beyond the road i'm drivin'
Far away and left behind


It's a new horizon and i'm awakin' now


----------



## jazz lady

greyhound said:
			
		

> Gonna roll around
> Gonna hit the ground
> Take another swing
> Have another drink
> Gonna drink it dry
> Gonna get me high
> Come on all the boys
> Make a noise
> 
> Have a drink on me



Funny you should post this.  I've had the song stuck in my head since I heard it a couple of days ago and then heard it again last night.


----------



## greyhound

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Funny you should post this.  I've had the song stuck in my head since I heard it a couple of days ago and then heard it again last night.



Were you listening to 97.7?


----------



## jazz lady

greyhound said:
			
		

> Were you listening to 97.7?



Yes, and I also heard it in the bar I was at last night.


----------



## jazz lady

*another earworm...*

I don't know where I'm going
But, I sure know where I've been
Hanging on the promises
In songs of yesterday
An' I've made up my mind,
I ain't wasting no more time
But, here I go again
Here I go again

Tho' I keep searching for an answer,
I never seem to find what I'm looking for
Oh Lord, I pray
You give me strength to carry on,
'Cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An' I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time

I'm just another heart in need of rescue,
Waiting on love's sweet charity
An' I'm gonna hold on
For the rest of my days,
'Cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An' I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go...

An' I've made up my mind,
I ain't wasting no more time

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
'Cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An' here I go again on my own
Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An' I've made up my mind
I ain't wasting no more time...

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go,
Here I go again...


----------



## meangirl

> An' here I go again on my own
> Goin' down the only road I've ever known,
> Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
> 'Cos I know what it means
> To walk along the lonely street of dreams



LOVE this song! Good one Jazzy!


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> LOVE this song! Good one Jazzy!



Yeah, I love it too but I must have heard it 3 or 4 times this week.  I need to change radio stations or bars...or both.  

Another one I heard and has stuck in my mind by Incubus:

Sometimes, I feel the fear of uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much I'll let the fear 
Take the wheel and steer
It's driven me before
And it seems to have a vague, haunting mass appeal
But lately I am beginning to find that I 
Should be the one behind the wheel

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there 
With open arms and open eyes

So if I decide to waiver my chance to be one of the hive 
Will I choose water over wine and hold my own and drive? 
It's driven me before 
And it seems to be the way that everyone else gets around
But lately I'm beginning to find that 
When I drive myself my light is found

So whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there 
With open arms and open eyes

Would you kill the Queen to crush the hive? 
Would you choose water over wine
Hold the wheel and drive?


----------



## jazz lady

*And one for chaotic...*

 wherever you are.  

Keb' Mo'

Well the stars are out tonight
And I got no where to go
Well my no where is somewhere
You really don't wanna know

And in the morning 
I'll be at the stoplight
Looking kinda strange
Asking for forgivness and
Begging for some change
Begging for a change
That will turn my life around
Change that will put my feet on the ground
Change that will make everything okay

Well I don't like standing here
With a bucket and a sign
And I haven't seen my family
In a very long time
And I don't mean to make you feel guilty
On top of all your stress and strain
Like me your praying to the lord above
Begging for some change
yea your begging for a change 
that will turn your life around
Change that will put your feet on the ground
Change that will make everything okay

For a change of the good of everyone
Change for the love of everyone
Change that will make everything allright

And don't act like you don't see me
Cause brother I know you do
How about a little donation
I wanna help you too

For a change that will turn your life around
A change that will put your feet on the ground
A change that will make everything okay
Yes it will

Well I got no room for a sofa
And I got no tv
But I got this little lady 
A kind stranger that came to me
And I heard about the bloody school yards
And the questions of who to blame
I hear the children crying for a change
Begging for a change
yea their begging for a change 
that will turn their life around
Change that will put their feet on the ground
Change that will make everything okay


----------



## meangirl

Listen to the wind blow, watch the sun rise

Run in the shadows
Damn your love, damn your lies

And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain

Listen to the wind blow, down comes the night

Run in the shadows
Damn your love, damn your lies

Break the silence
Damn the dark, damn the light

And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain
And if you don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying you would never break the chain

Chain...keeps us together
(run into the shadows)
Chain...keeps us together
(run into the shadows)
Chain...keeps us together
(run into the shadows)


----------



## Tonio

I've heard three great versions of this song. One is the Jimmy Ruffin original, another is the Contours' funkified version, and the third is the "Standing in the Shadows of Motown"  version with Joan Osborne. (Trivia: Ruffin's brother David Ruffin was in the Temptations - that's David on the lead vocal of "My Girl.")

As I walk this land with broken dreams
I have visions of many things
Love's happiness is just an illusion
Filled with sadness and confusion

What becomes of the broken hearted
Who had love that's now departed
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Maybe

The fruits of love grow all around
But for me they come a tumblin' down.
Every day heartaches grow a little stronger
I can't stand this pain much longer

I walk in shadows, searching for light
Cold and alone, no comfort in sight
Hoping and praying for someone to care
Always moving and goin' nowhere

What becomes of the broken hearted
Who had love that's now departed
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Maybe

I'm searching though I don't succeed
But someone look, there's a growing need.
Oh, he is lost, there's no place for beginning
All that's left is an unhappy ending

Now what's become of the broken-hearted
Who had love that's now departed
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
I'll be searching everywhere
Just to find someone to care
I'll be looking everyday
I know I'm gonna find a way
Nothing's gonna stop me now
I'll find a way somehow
I'll be searching everywhere


----------



## Nanny Pam

Tonio said:
			
		

> I've heard three great versions of this song. One is the Jimmy Ruffin original, another is the Contours' funkified version, and the third is the "Standing in the Shadows of Motown"  version with Joan Osborne. (Trivia: Ruffin's brother David Ruffin was in the Temptations - that's David on the lead vocal of "My Girl.")
> 
> As I walk this land with broken dreams
> I have visions of many things
> Love's happiness is just an illusion
> Filled with sadness and confusion
> 
> What becomes of the broken hearted
> Who had love that's now departed
> I know I've got to find
> Some kind of peace of mind
> Maybe
> 
> The fruits of love grow all around
> But for me they come a tumblin' down.
> Every day heartaches grow a little stronger
> I can't stand this pain much longer
> 
> I walk in shadows, searching for light
> Cold and alone, no comfort in sight
> Hoping and praying for someone to care
> Always moving and goin' nowhere
> 
> What becomes of the broken hearted
> Who had love that's now departed
> I know I've got to find
> Some kind of peace of mind
> Maybe
> 
> I'm searching though I don't succeed
> But someone look, there's a growing need.
> Oh, he is lost, there's no place for beginning
> All that's left is an unhappy ending
> 
> Now what's become of the broken-hearted
> Who had love that's now departed
> I know I've got to find
> Some kind of peace of mind
> I'll be searching everywhere
> Just to find someone to care
> I'll be looking everyday
> I know I'm gonna find a way
> Nothing's gonna stop me now
> I'll find a way somehow
> I'll be searching everywhere



  Good one!


----------



## FireBrand

*Gallow's Pole* Led Zeppelin (traditional arrangement by Jimmy Page & Robert Plant)


Hangman, hangman, hold it a little while, 
Think I see my friends coming, Riding a many mile. 
Friends, did you get some silver? 
Did you get a little gold? 
What did you bring me, my dear friends, To keep me from the Gallows Pole? 
What did you bring me to keep me from the Gallows Pole? 

I couldn't get no silver, I couldn't get no gold, 
You know that we're too damn poor to keep you from the Gallows Pole. 
Hangman, hangman, hold it a little while, 
I think I see my brother coming, riding a many mile. 
Brother, did you get me some silver? 
Did you get a little gold? 
What did you bring me, my brother, to keep me from the Gallows Pole? 

Brother, I brought you some silver, 
I brought a little gold, I brought a little of everything 
To keep you from the Gallows Pole. 
Yes, I brought you to keep you from the Gallows Pole. 

Hangman, hangman, turn your head awhile, 
I think I see my sister coming, riding a many mile, mile, mile. 
Sister, I implore you, take him by the hand, 
Take him to some shady bower, save me from the wrath of this man, 
Please take him, save me from the wrath of this man, man. 

Hangman, hangman, upon your face a smile, 
Pray tell me that I'm free to ride, 
Ride for many mile, mile, mile. 

Oh, yes, you got a fine sister, She warmed my blood from cold, 
Brought my blood to boiling hot To keep you from the Gallows Pole, 
Your brother brought me silver, Your sister warmed my soul, 
But now I laugh and pull so hard And see you swinging on the Gallows Pole 

Swingin' on the gallows pole!


----------



## RoseRed

*humming* 
Sister, You've been on my mind. 
Oh, sister, we're two of a kind. 
So, sister, I'm keeping my eyes on you. 
I bet you think I don't know nothin' but singing the blues. 
Oh, sister, have I got news for you; I'm somethin', I hope you think that you're somethin' too. 
Oh, strugglin', I've been up that lonesome road, and I've seen a lot of suns goin' down. 
Oh, but trust me, no low-life's gonna run me around! 
So, let me tell you somethin' sister, remember your name. 
No twister's gonna steal your stuff away. 
My sister, we sure ain't got a whole lot of time. 
So, shake your shimmy sister! 
'Cause, honey, the "Shug" is feelin' fine.


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks for the earworm, Christy...*

Now there was a time when they used to say
That behind every - great man.
There had to be a - great woman.
But in these times of change you know
That its no longer true.
So were comin out of the kitchen
cause theres somethin we forgot to say to you (we say)

Sisters are doin it for themselves.
Standin on their own two feet.
And ringin on their own bells.
Sisters are doin it for themselves.

Now this is a song to celebrate
The conscious liberation of the female state!
Mothers - daughters and their daughters too.
Woman to woman
Were singin with you.
The inferior sex got a new exterior
We got doctors, lawyers, politicians too.
Everybody - take a look around.
Can you see - can you see - can you see
Theres a woman right next to you.

Sisters are doin it for themselves.
Standin on their own two feet.
And ringin on their own bells.
Sisters are doin it for themselves.

Now we aint makin stories
And we aint layin plans
cause a man still loves a woman
And a woman still loves a man
(just a same though)

  I think I've found a new theme song.


----------



## Richard Cranium

*I'm Still Standing - Elton John*

You could never know what it's like
Your blood like winter freezes just like ice
And there's a cold lonely light that shines from you
You'll wind up like the wreck you hide behind that mask you use

And did you think this fool could never win
Well look at me, I'm coming back again
I got a taste of love in a simple way
And if you need to know while I'm still standing you just fade away

Don't you know I'm still standing better than I ever did
Looking like a true survivor, feeling like a little kid
I'm still standing after all this time
Picking up the pieces of my life without you on my mind

I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah

Once I never could hope to win
You starting down the road leaving me again
The threats you made were meant to cut me down
And if our love was just a circus you'd be a clown by now

I'm still standing better than I ever did
Looking like a true survivor, feeling like a little kid
I'm still standing after all this time
Picking up the pieces of my life without you on my mind

  

I'm still standing better than I ever did
Looking like a true survivor, feeling like a little kid
I'm still standing after all this time
Picking up the pieces of my life without you on my mind

I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah
I'm still standing yeah yeah yeah


----------



## RoseRed

Hey what's the point of this
Hey what's your favorite song
Maybe we could hum along

I think you're smart
You sweet thing
Tell me your name
I'm dying here

Ooh got you where I want you
Ooh got you where I want you
Oh yeah

Hey maybe just a smile
Oh hey do you know that I can dance
Could we talk for a while

I think you're smart
You sweet thing
Tell me your sign
I'm dying here 

Ooh got you where I want you
Ooh got you where I want you
Oh yea
Ooh got you where I want you
I want you bad

I think you're smart
You sweet thing
Tell me your name
I'm dying here

Ooh got you where I want you
Got you where I want you
YEAH
Got you where I want you
I want you
Want You

Got you where I want you

Walking around 
screaming at you in my head, 
"Please find me!" 
Then you did, 
driving around El Paso together...
looking for that head shop...​


----------



## meangirl

*For a fact...*

*Tom Petty
I won't back down*

Well I wont back down, no I wont back down
You can stand me up at the gates of hell
But I wont back down

Gonna stand my ground, wont be turned around
And Ill keep this world from draggin me down
Gonna stand my ground and I wont back down

Hey baby, there aint no easy way out
Hey I will stand my ground
And I wont back down.

Well I know whats right, I got just one life
In a world that keeps on pushin me around
But Ill stand my ground and I wont back down

Hey baby there aint no easy way out
Hey I will stand my ground
And I wont back down
No, I wont back down


----------



## Fubar

*Silent Lucidity-Queensryche*

Hush now dont cry
Wipe away the teardrop from your eye
Youre lying safe in bed
It was all a bad dream
Spinning in your head
Your mind tricked you to feel the pain
Of someone close to you leaving the game of life
So here it is, another chance
Wide awake you face the day
Your dream is over...or has it just begun? 

Theres a place I like to hide
A doorway that I run to in the night
Relax child, you were there
But only didnt realize it and you were scared
Its a place where you will learn
To face your fears, retrace the tears
And ride the whims of your mind
Commanding in another world
Suddenly, you hear and see
This magic new dimension

I-will be watching over you
I-am gonna help you see it through
I-will protect you in the night
I-am smiling next to you...in silent lucidity

If you open your mind for me
You wont rely on open eyes to see
The walls you built within
Come tumblng down, and a new world will begin
Living twice at once you learn
You're safe from pain in the dream domain
A soul set free to fly
A round trip journey in your head
Master of illusion, can you realize
Your dreams alive, you can be the guide but...


----------



## Kyle

*You Don't Smell Like Flowers*​*(Parody of You Don’t Bring Me Flowers by  Barbara Streisand and Neil Diamond)
*

* 
You don’t take a shower
You  don’t put the seat down

You hardly cook for me anymore
When I come  home from the bar
Where I spend half the day

And I remember  when
Your manners didn’t bug me
You used to aim when you’d pee
Now  after frank-n-beans late at night…

Well, I can’t hold it in
So I just  let if fly

And it stinks like a meadow
Full of steaming cow  pies

You could say excuse me

You could turn the fan on

You  don’t smell like flowers anymore*


----------



## Geek

"Hallelujah"

Now I've heard there was a secret chord
That David played, and it pleased the Lord
But you don't really care for music, do you?
It goes like this
The fourth, the fifth
The minor fall, the major lift
The battle king composing Hallelujah
Hallelujah
Hallelujah
Hallelujah
Hallelujah

Your faith was strong but you needed proof
You saw her bathing on the roof
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
She tied you
To a kitchen chair
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

You say I took the name in vain
I don't even know the name
But if I did, well really, what's it to you?
There's a blaze of light
In every word
It doesn't matter which you heard
The holy or the broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

I did my best, it wasn't much
I couldn't feel, so I tried to touch
I've told the truth, I didn't come to fool you
And even though
It all went wrong
I'll stand before the Lord of Song
With nothing on my tongue but Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah


----------



## Kyle

*There’s a lady who goes
To the store that won’t close
And she’s shopping  at 7 Eleven
Down the isle she sees
Ding-dongs, beer, and Friskies
And a  Snickers really satisfies her
Ooooh make my Slurpy

If there’s a penny  on the counter
You can use it
Please pay inside before pumping gas
Dear  Lebanese cashier how I wish
You spoke English
I just bought a Big Gulp  from Achmed
Achmed

Greetings! Perhaps you would be enjoying a beef  jerky with your purchase of Hustler magazine. Do you require a spoon straw?  

And you will find one down the road
Coffee and cigarettes to  go
Twinkies from here to Tokyo
They’ve been robbed eight times in a  row
And the fluorescent lights glow
Microwave your burrito

And  she’s shopping at 7 Eleven*


----------



## RoseRed

It’s amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never explain
What I hear when you don’t say a thing

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

All day long I can hear people talking out loud
But when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd
Old mr. webster could never define
What’s being said between your heart and mine

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all


----------



## jazz lady

I try to breathe
Memories overtaking me
I try to face them but
The thought is too much to conceive

I only know that I can change
Everything else just stays the same
So now I step out of the darkness
that my life became 'cause

I just needed someone to talk to
You were just too busy with yourself
You were never there for me
To express how I felt
I just stuffed it down
Now I'm older and I feel like
I could let some of this anger fade
But it seems the surface I am scratching
Is the bed that I have made

So where were you?
When all this I was going through
You never took the time
To ask me just what you could do

I only know that I can change
Everything else just stays the same
So now I step out of the darkness
that my life became 'cause

I just needed someone to talk to
You were just too busy with yourself
You were never there for me
To express how I felt
I just stuffed it down
Now I'm older and I feel like
I could let some of this anger fade
But it seems the surface I am scratching
Is the bed that I have made

I never meant to fade...
Away

I NEVER MEANT TO FADE

I just needed someone to talk to
You were just too busy with yourself
You were never there for me
To express how I felt
I just stuffed it down
Now I'm older and I feel like
I could let some of this anger fade
But it seems the surface I am scratching
Is the bed that I have made

I try to breathe...


----------



## vraiblonde

Well we all have a face
That we hide away forever
And we take them out and
Show ourselves
When everyone has gone
Some are satin some are steel
Some are silk and some are leather
Theyre the faces of the stranger
But we love to try them on

Well we all fall in love
But we disregard the danger
Though we share so many secrets
There are some we never tell
Why were you so surprised
That you never saw the stranger
Did you ever let your lover see
The stranger in yourself? 

Dont be afraid to try again
Everyone goes south
Every now and then
Youve done it, why cant
Someone else? 
You should know by now
Youve been there yourself

Once I used to believe
I was such a great romancer
Then I came home to a woman
That I could not recognize
When I pressed her for a reason
She refused to even answer
It was then I felt the stranger
Kick me right between the eyes

Well we all fall in love
But we disregard the danger
Though we share so many secrets
There are some we never tell
Why were you so surprised
That you never saw the stranger
Did you ever let your lover see
The stranger in yourself? 

Dont be afraid to try again
Everyone goes south
Every now and then
Youve done it why cant
Someone else? 
You should know by now
Youve been there yourself

You may never understand
How the stranger is inspired
But he isnt always evil
And he isnt always wrong
Though you drown in good intentions
You will never quench the fire
You'll give in to your desire
When the stranger comes along.


----------



## vraiblonde

And she was lying in the grass
And she could hear the highway breathing
And she could see a nearby factory
She's making sure she is not dreaming
See the lights of a neighbor's house
Now she's starting to rise
Take a minute to concentrate
And she opens up her eyes

The world was moving she was right there with it and she was
The world was moving she was floating above it and she was
and she was

And she was drifting through the backyard
And she was taking off her dress
And she was moving very slowly
Rising up above the earth
Moving into the universe
And she's drifting this way and that
Not touching the ground at all
And she's up above the yard

The world was moving she was right there with it and she was
(Hey, hey)
The world was moving she was floating above it and she was

Hey, hey, hey

She was proud about it... no doubt about it
She isn't sure about what she's done
No time to think about what to tell him
No time to think about what she's done
And she was

Hey hey, hey hey, hey!

And she was looking at herself
And things were looking like a movie
She had a pleasant elevation
She's moving out in all directions
Oh, oh oh

Hey hey hey (repeated..)

The world was moving she was right there with it and she was
Hey, woo hoo
The world was moving she was floating above it and she was
Hey, hey

Joining the world of missing persons and she was
Missing enough to feel all right and she was

Ha ha
And she was


----------



## Angel

Last night the man and I were listening to Simon and Garfunkel.  I decided this would be the perfect wedding song for us: 
Bridge over Troubled Water 

When you're weary, feeling small, 
When tears are in your eyes, I will dry them all; 
I'm on your side. When times get rough 
And friends just can't be found, 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down. 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down. 

When you're down and out, 
When you're on the street, 
When evening falls so hard 
I will comfort you. 
I'll take your part. 
When darkness comes 
And pains is all around, 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down. 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will lay me down. 

Sail on silver girl, 
Sail on by. 
Your time has come to shine. 
All your dreams are on their way. 
See how they shine. 
If you need a friend 
I'm sailing right behind. 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will ease your mind. 
Like a bridge over troubled water 
I will ease your mind.


----------



## Kyle

*This one really gets your toes tappin...*



			
				mydoghasfleas said:
			
		

> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> I had a girl. Kwillia was her name.
> Since she left me, I've never been the same.
> 'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
> Where can you be?
> Now that you're gone and I'm left all alone.
> All by myself to wonder and groan.
> 'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
> Darling, now that you're gone, I don't know what I'll do.
> Yeah and time had all my love, for you.
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> I had a girl. Kwillia was her name.
> Since she left me, I've never been the same.
> 'Cause I love my girl. Kwillia, where can you be?
> Where can you be?
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia
> Oh Kwillia, Oh Kwillia


----------



## mydoghasfleas

Kyle said:
			
		

>


----------



## Kyle

_So long and thanks for all the fish
So sad that it should come to this
We  tried to warn you all but oh dear?

You may not share our  intellect
Which might explain your disrespect
For all the natural wonders  that
grow around you

So long, so long and thanks
for all the  fish

The world's about to be destroyed
There's no point getting all  annoyed
Lie back and let the planet dissolve

Despite those nets of  tuna fleets
We thought that most of you were sweet
Especially tiny tots  and your
pregnant women

So long, so long, so long, so long, so  long
So long, so long, so long, so long, so long

So long, so long and  thanks
for all the fish

(yeah)

So long and thanks for all the  fish
So sad that it should come to this
We tried to warn you all but oh  dear?

(oh dear)

Despite those nets of tuna fleets
We thought  that most of you were sweet
Especially tiny tots and your
pregnant  women

So long, so long, so long, so long, so long
So long, so long, so  long, so long, so long

So long, so long and thanks
for all the  fish 
__ 
_


----------



## jazz lady

*From your ice maker, RR...*

Somebody's knockin'
Should I let him in
Lord it's the devil
Would you look at him
I've heard about him
But I never dreamed
He'd have blue eyes and blue jeans

Well somebody's talkin'
He's whispering to me
Your place or my place
Well, which will it be
I'm gittin' weaker
And he's comin' on strong
But I don't wanna go wrong

He must have tapped my telephone line
He must have known
I'm spendin' my time
Alone
He says we'll have one heavenly night
My fever's burnin'
So he ought be right at home

Somebody's knockin'
Should I let him in
Lord, it's the devil
Would you look at him
I've heard about him
But I never dreamed
He'd have blue eyes and blue jeans

He must have tapped my telephone line
He must have known
I'm spendin' my time
Alone
He says we'll have one heavenly night
My fever's burnin'
So he ought be right at home

(Somebody's knockin')
Somebody's knockin'
Oh, somebody's knockin'


----------



## jazz lady

*For my week of Mondays so far...*

Where is the moment we needed the most
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost
They tell me your blue skies fade to grey
They tell me your passion's gone away
And I don't need no carryin' on

You stand in the line just to hit a new low
You're faking a smile with the coffee to go
You tell me your life's been way off line
You're falling to pieces everytime
And I don't need no carryin' on

Cause you had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
The camera don't lie
You're coming back down and you really don't mind
You had a bad day
You had a bad day

Well you need a blue sky holiday
The point is they laugh at what you say
And I don't need no carryin' on

You had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
The camera don't lie
You're coming back down and you really don't mind
You had a bad day

(Oh.. Holiday..)

Sometimes the system goes on the blink
And the whole thing turns out wrong
You might not make it back and you know
That you could be well oh that strong
And I'm not wrong

So where is the passion when you need it the most
Oh you and I
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost

Cause you had a bad day
You're taking one down
You sing a sad song just to turn it around
You say you don't know
You tell me don't lie
You work at a smile and you go for a ride
You had a bad day
You've seen what you like
And how does it feel for one more time
You had a bad day
You had a bad day

Had a bad day
Had a bad day
Had a bad day
Had a bad day
Had a bad day


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Where is the moment we needed the most
> You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost
> They tell me your blue skies fade to grey
> They tell me your passion's gone away
> And I don't need no carryin' on
> 
> You stand in the line just to hit a new low
> You're faking a smile with the coffee to go
> You tell me your life's been way off line
> You're falling to pieces everytime
> And I don't need no carryin' on
> 
> Cause you had a bad day
> You're taking one down
> You sing a sad song just to turn it around
> You say you don't know
> You tell me don't lie
> You work at a smile and you go for a ride
> You had a bad day
> The camera don't lie
> You're coming back down and you really don't mind
> You had a bad day
> You had a bad day
> 
> Well you need a blue sky holiday
> The point is they laugh at what you say
> And I don't need no carryin' on
> 
> You had a bad day
> You're taking one down
> You sing a sad song just to turn it around
> You say you don't know
> You tell me don't lie
> You work at a smile and you go for a ride
> You had a bad day
> The camera don't lie
> You're coming back down and you really don't mind
> You had a bad day
> 
> (Oh.. Holiday..)
> 
> Sometimes the system goes on the blink
> And the whole thing turns out wrong
> You might not make it back and you know
> That you could be well oh that strong
> And I'm not wrong
> 
> So where is the passion when you need it the most
> Oh you and I
> You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost
> 
> Cause you had a bad day
> You're taking one down
> You sing a sad song just to turn it around
> You say you don't know
> You tell me don't lie
> You work at a smile and you go for a ride
> You had a bad day
> You've seen what you like
> And how does it feel for one more time
> You had a bad day
> You had a bad day
> 
> Had a bad day
> Had a bad day
> Had a bad day
> Had a bad day
> Had a bad day


----------



## greyhound

I found love when I found you
When I look in your eyes, I know it's true
My life was lonely, broken and blue
Then I found love, when I found you. 



Once in a lifetime, that's how it feels
Something so good (so damn good)
How can it be real
Girl, when you touch me
You touch me through and through
I know I found love when I found you


Girl, you've got all of me
And I want you to know
There's nothin' in this crazy ol' world
could make me wanna let you go.


Cause I found love when I found you
Every time I look in your eyes, I know it's true
Girl, when you touch me,
you touch me through and through
I know I found love, when I found you.


----------



## Dougstermd

NOW THIS IS A GOOD COUNTRY SONG

Artist: Cross Canadian Ragweed 
Song: Boys From Oklahoma 
Album: 
[" " CD] 

Them boys from Oklahoma roll their joints all wrong
They're too damn skinny or way too long
I ain't a holy roller so I just use a bong
Them boys from Oklahoma roll their joints all wrong

Them boys down there in Texas got some damn fine weed
They smuggle it 'cross the Rio, they use the Mexican breed
That's explointin' cheap labor, but hell that's a Texican's creed
Them boys down in Texas got some damn fine weed

Them boys in Colorado they'd just as soon pan for gold
The nights are too long and the growing season is to cold
They'd just as soon as smoke a joint that Jason Bolland rolled
Least that's what I've been told 

Them boys from Oklahoma roll their joints all wrong
They're too damn skinny or way too long
I ain't a holy roller so I just use a bong
Them boys from Oklahoma roll their joints all wrong

Them boys in Arkansas they got some damn fine pot
That's a direct result of all them good seeds they got
Haulin' water up a hill's a chore, but man I tell you what
Them boys from Arkansas they got some damn fine pot

(Chorus)

Them boys up in Kansas, hell all they got is a bunch of schwag
And they'll try to screw you for fifty bucks a quarter bag
I got some in my guitar case and I'm not the type to brag
But it's a damn sight better than that Kansanian schwag

Them boys in Louisiana got trouble growin' their weed
Them alligators is mean, and they eat up all the seeds
But on a bayou night by the light of a full moon
You can walk out and pick you a sack full of 'shrooms

(Chorus) 

Lyrics > C > Cross Canadian Ragweed Lyrics > Boys From Oklahoma Song Lyrics


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


 
Indeed! Time for some sweetness...

There must have been an angel by my side
Something heavenly led me to you
Look at the sky
Its the colour of love
There must have been an angel by my side
Something heavenly came down from above
He led me to you
He led me to you

He built a bridge to your heart
All the way
How many tons of love inside
I cant say

When I was led to you
I knew you were the one for me
I swear the whole world could feel my heartbeat
When I lay eyes on you
Ay ay ay
You wrapped me up in
The colour of love

You gave me the kiss of life
Kiss of life
You gave me the kiss thats like
The kiss of life

Wasnt it clear from the start
Look the sky is full of love
Yeah the sky is full of love

He built a bridge to your heart
All the way
How many tons of love inside
I cant say

You gave me the kiss of life
Kiss of life
You gave me the kiss thats like
The kiss of life

You gave me the kiss of life
Kiss of life
You gave me the kiss thats like
The kiss of life

You gave me the kiss of life
Kiss of life
You gave me the kiss thats like
The kiss of life

You wrapped me up in the colour of love
Must have been an angel came down from above
Giving me love yeah
Giving me love yeah

You gave me the kiss of life
Kiss of life
You gave me the kiss of life
Kiss of life


----------



## Agee

*He's also a mo-ron!*

Hes laughing with another girl
And playing with another heart.
Placing high stakes, making hearts ache.
Hes loved in seven languages.
Diamond nights and ruby lights, high in the sky.
Heaven help him, when he falls.

Diamond life, lover boy.
We move in space with minimum waste and maximum joy.
City lights and business nights.
When you require streetcar desire for higher heights.

No place for beginners or sensitive hearts
When sentiment is left to chance.
No place to be ending but somewhere to start.

No need to ask.
Hes a smooth operator,
Smooth operator,
Smooth operator,
Smooth operator.

Coast to coast, la to chicago, western male.
Across the north and south, to key largo, love for sale.

Face to face, each classic case.
We shadow box and double cross,
Yet need the chase.

A license to love, insurance to hold.
Melts all your memories and change into gold.
His eyes are like angels but his heart is cold.

No need to ask.
Hes a smooth operator,
Smooth operator,
Smooth operator,
Smooth operator.


----------



## Agee

And aubrey was her name,
A not so very ordinary girl or name.
But whos to blame? 
For a love that wouldnt bloom
For the hearts that never played in tune.
Like a lovely melody that everyone can sing,
Take away the words that rhyme it doesnt mean a thing.

And aubrey was her name.
We triped the light and danced together to the moon,
But where was june.
No it never came around.
If it did it never made a sound,
Maybe I was absent or was listening to fast,
Catching all the words, but then the meaning going past,

But God I miss the girl,
And Id go a thousand times around the world just to be
Closer to her than to me.

And aubrey was her name,
I never knew her, but I loved her just the same,
I loved her name.
Wish that I had found the way
And the reasons that would make her stay.
I have learned to lead a life apart from all the rest.
If I cant have the one I want, Ill do without the best.

But how I miss the girl
And Id go a million times around the world just to say
She had been mine for a day.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Great Tune!*

Do your thang honey! 

I could feel it from the start, 
Couldn't stand to be apart. 
Something about you caught my eye, 
Something moved me deep inside! 
Don't know what you did boy but 
You had it and I've been hooked ever since. 
I told my mother, my brother, my sister and my friend 
I told the others, my lovers, from past and present tense. 
Everytime I see you everything starts making sense. 

Do your thang honey! 

Ain't no other man, can stand up next to you 
Ain't no other man on the planet does what you do 
(what you do). 
You're the kinda guy, a girl finds in a blue moon. 
You got soul, you got class. 
You got style with your bad ass - oh yeah! 
Ain't no other man its true - all right - 
Ain't no other man but you. 

Do your thang honey! 

Never thought I'd be all right. No, no, no! 
Till you came and changed my life. Yeah, yeah, yeah! 
What was cloudy now is clear! Yeah, yeah! 
You're the light that I needed. 
You got what I want boy, and I want it! 
So keep on givin' it up! 

Tell your mother, your brother, your sister, and your friend. 
And the others, your lovers, better not be present tense. 
Cause I want everyone to know that you are mine and no one else's! 

Oooooooo, oh! 

Ain't no other man, can stand up next to you 
Ain't no other man on the planet does what you do 
(what you do). 
You're the kinda guy, a girl finds in a blue moon. 
You got soul, you got class. 
You got style your bad ass - oh yeah! 
Ain't no other man it's true - all right - 
Ain't no other man but you. 

Break it down now! 

Ain't no other, ain't, ain't no other! (other) 
Ain't no other, ain't, ain't no other LOVER! 
Ain't no other, I, I, I need no other! 
Ain't no other man but you! 

Ohhhh! 

You are there when I'm a mess 
Talk me down from every ledge 
Give me strength, boy you're the best 
You're the only one who's ever passed every test 

Ain't no other man, can stand up next to you 
Ain't no other man on the planet does what you do 
(what you do). 
You're the kinda guy, a girl finds in a blue moon. 
(You're the kinda guy, a girl finds oooo yeahh) 
You got soul, you got class. 
You got style your bad ass - oh yeah! 
Ain't no other man it's true - all right - 
Ain't no other man but you. 

And now I'm tellin' you, so ain't no other man but you. 

Ain't no other man, can stand up next to you 
Ain't no other man on the planet does what you do 
(what you do). 
You're the kinda guy, a girl finds in a blue moon. 
You got soul, you got class. 
You got style your bad ass - oh yeah! 
Ain't no other man it's true - all right - 
Ain't no other man but you.


----------



## Agee

Hes a good lad
A little bit shy so youll try and have to understand
Such a good lad
And just for a while the guyll need a helping hand
His word are hard to follow, but his heart has found a way
To show you the things that he never could say;

Hes a good lad
A little bit wild but his style is really gentle and kind
He aint so bad
Right to the end hes a friend, about the best you can find
And as you come to know him, and his needs are comin through
Youll flash on the day I was talkin to you.

And he needs somebody to love
Yes he needs somebody to be worthy of -
Hes a good lad

And if you come to want him, like I know he wants you to
Youll see all the things I was sayin are true

And he needs somebody to love
Yes he needs somebody to be worthy of -
Hes a good lad.


----------



## Agee

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Do your thang honey!
> 
> I could feel it from the start,
> Couldn't stand to be apart.
> Something about you caught my eye,
> Something moved me deep inside!
> Don't know what you did boy but
> You had it and I've been hooked ever since.
> I told my mother, my brother, my sister and my friend
> I told the others, my lovers, from past and present tense.
> Everytime I see you everything starts making sense.


 
Nice to see you  You are indeed a music lady


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Schism~ TooL*

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them fall away
Mildewed and smoldering. Fundamental differing.
Pure intention juxtaposed will set two lovers souls in motion
Disintegrating as it goes testing our communication
The light that fueled our fire then has burned a hole between us so
We cannot see to reach an end crippling our communication.

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them tumble down
No fault, none to blame it doesn't mean I don't desire to
Point the finger, blame the other, watch the temple topple over.
To bring the pieces back together, rediscover communication

The poetry that comes from the squaring off between,
And the circling is worth it.
Finding beauty in the dissonance.

There was a time that the pieces fit, but I watched them fall away.
Mildewed and smoldering, strangled by our coveting
I've done the math enough to know the dangers of our second guessing
Doomed to crumble unless we grow, and strengthen our communication.

Cold silence has a tendency to atrophy any
Sense of compassion
Between supposed lovers/brothers


----------



## jazz lady

I hitched a ride with a vending machine repair man
He says he's been down this road more than twice
He was high on intellectualism
I've never been there but the brochure looks nice
Jump in, let's go
Lay back, enjoy the show
Everybody gets high, everybody gets low,
These are the days when anything goes

Everyday is a winding road
I get a little bit closer
Everyday is a faded sign
I get a little bit closer to feeling fine

He's got a daughter he calls Easter
She was born on a Tuesday night
I'm just wondering why I feel so all alone
Why I'm a stranger in my own life
Jump in, let's go
Lay back, enjoy the show
Everybody gets high, everybody gets low
These are the days when anything goes

Everyday is a winding road
I get a little bit closer
Everyday is a faded sign
I get a little bit closer to feeling fine

I've been swimming in a sea of anarchy
I've been living on coffee and nicotine
I've been wondering if all the things I've seen
Were ever real, were ever really happening

Everyday is a winding road
I get a little bit closer
Everyday is a faded sign
I get a little bit closer to feeling fine


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Everyday is a winding road
> I get a little bit closer
> Everyday is a faded sign
> I get a little bit closer to feeling fine


 
There it is! 
Now to figure out how to staighten out that road a bit...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> There it is!
> Now to figure out how to staighten out that road a bit...



Do what I do.  Pop the top down, feel the wind in my hair, put the hammer down, and enjoy the twists and turns.


----------



## jazz lady

The long and winding road
That leads to your door
Will never disappear
I've seen that road before
It always leads me here
Lead me to you door

The wild and windy night
That the rain washed away
Has left a pool of tears
Crying for the day
Why leave me standing here
Let me know the way

Many times I've been alone
And many times I've cried
Any way you'll never know
The many ways I've tried

But still they lead me back
To the long winding road
You left me standing here
A long long time ago
Dont leave me waiting here
Lead me to your door

But still they lead me back
To the long winding road
You left me standing here
A long long time ago
Don't leave me waiting here
Lead me to your door
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

One foot on the brake and one on the gas, hey!
Well, there's too much traffic, I can't pass, no!
So I tried my best illegal move
A big black and white come and crushed my groove again!

Go on & write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license n' all that jive
I can't drive É 55! Oh No! Uh!

So I signed my name on number 24, hey!
Yeah the judge said, "Boy, just one more
I'm gonna throw your ass in the city joint"
Looked me in the eye, said, "You get my point?"
I said "Yeah!, Oh yea!"

Write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license, all that jive
I can't drive É 55!
Oh, yea!

I can't drive 55! (four times)
Uh! (Solo)

When I drive that slow, you know it's hard to steer.
And I can't get my car out of second gear.
What used to take two hours now takes all day. 
Huh - It took me 16 hours to get to L.A.!

Go on & write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license n' all that jive
I can't drive 55!

No, no, no, I can't drive...(I can't drive 55!)
I can't drive... (I can't drive 55!)
I can't drive 55!


----------



## Agee

Thank-You, J-Dizzle, it is about the music! Gots to venture off to la-la land, early flight in the morning.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Thank-You, J-Dizzle, it is about the music!


You're welcome and you are so right.  



> Gots to venture off to la-la land, early flight in the morning.


Enjoy the warmer temps while we freeze our butts off up here.    Have a safe trip.


----------



## Dougstermd

jazz lady said:
			
		

> One foot on the brake and one on the gas, hey!
> Well, there's too much traffic, I can't pass, no!
> So I tried my best illegal move
> A big black and white come and crushed my groove again!
> 
> Go on & write me up for 125
> Post my face, wanted dead or alive
> Take my license n' all that jive
> I can't drive É 55! Oh No! Uh!
> 
> So I signed my name on number 24, hey!
> Yeah the judge said, "Boy, just one more
> I'm gonna throw your ass in the city joint"
> Looked me in the eye, said, "You get my point?"
> I said "Yeah!, Oh yea!"
> 
> Write me up for 125
> Post my face, wanted dead or alive
> Take my license, all that jive
> I can't drive É 55!
> Oh, yea!
> 
> I can't drive 55! (four times)
> Uh! (Solo)
> 
> When I drive that slow, you know it's hard to steer.
> And I can't get my car out of second gear.
> What used to take two hours now takes all day.
> Huh - It took me 16 hours to get to L.A.!
> 
> Go on & write me up for 125
> Post my face, wanted dead or alive
> Take my license n' all that jive
> I can't drive 55!
> 
> No, no, no, I can't drive...(I can't drive 55!)
> I can't drive... (I can't drive 55!)
> I can't drive 55!


as a fan of music 3 locks box was the last thing good SH dind before he broke up Vanwhalin"sp"


----------



## Tonio

over my head i hear music in the air
over my head i hear music over my head
it's loud and clear
it's going to my head
music music i hear music
music i hear music music music oh! oh! oh! lord music over my head
i! i! i! hear it so clear
i! i! i! hear it so dear
i know i know i know i'm not crazy
it's going to my head
grandma used to sing
grandma used to sing
everynight while she was prayin'
over my head
over my head i hear music oh lord


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Hold On ~Wilson Phillips*

I know this pain
Why do lock yourself up in these chains?
No one can change your life except for you
Don't ever let anyone step all over you
Just open your heart and your mind
Is it really fair to feel this way inside?

[Chorus:]
Some day somebody's gonna make you want to
Turn around and say goodbye
Until then baby are you going to let them
Hold you down and make you cry
Don't you know?
Don't you know things can change
Things'll go your way
If you hold on for one more day
Can you hold on for one more day
Things'll go your way
Hold on for one more day

You could sustain
Or are you comfortable with the pain?
You've got no one to blame for your unhappiness
You got yourself into your own mess
Lettin' your worries pass you by
Don't you think it's worth your time
To change your mind?

[Chorus]

I know that there is pain
But you hold on for one more day and
Break free the chains
Yeah I know that there is pain
But you hold on for one more day and you
Break free, break from the chains

Some day somebody's gonna make you want to
Turn around and say goodbye
Until then baby are you going to let them
Hold you down and make you cry
Don't you know?
Don't you know things can change
Things'll go your way
If you hold on for one more day yeah
If you hold on

Don't you know things can change
Things'll go your way
If you hold on for one more day,
If you hold on
Can you hold on
Hold on baby
Won't you tell me now
Hold on for one more day 'Cause
It's gonna go your way

Don't you know things can change
Things'll go your way
If you hold on for one more day
Can't you change it this time

Make up your mind
Hold on
Hold on
Baby hold on


----------



## jazz lady

*Falls On Me ~ Fuel*

You see me hanging round
starting to swear about this black hole you've dug for me
and silently within hands touching skin sharp
breaks my disease and I can breathe

and all of your weights
all you dream falls on me
it falls on me
and your beautiful sky
the light you breathe
falls on me
it falls on me ahha

It feels like a pain
it draws me in again
squashes all my worst of me
darkness in my veins
I never could explain
and I wonder if you have ever seen
and still believe

and all of your weights
and all that you dream
falls on me
it falls on me
and your beautiful sky
the light you breathe
falls on me
it falls on me

Am I that strong
to carry on
have I changed your life
have I changed my world
could you save me ahhhhha

and all of your weights
all your dreams
falls on me
it falls on me
and your beautiful sky
the light you breathe
falls on me
it falls on me

and all of your weights
all you dream falls on me
it falls on me
and your beautiful sky
the light you breathe
falls on me
it falls on me
ahhhhaha yea ahhhah yea


----------



## FireBrand

C h i l d   o f   t h e   W i n d  -  B r u c e   C o c k b u r n   (pr. co-burn)

I love the pounding of hooves
I love engines that roar
I love the wild music of waves on the shore
And the spiral perfection of a hawk when it soars
Love my sweet woman down to the core 

There's roads and there's roads
And they call, can't you hear it?
Roads of the earth
And roads of the spirit
The best roads of all
Are the ones that aren't certain
One of those is where you'll find me
Till they drop the big curtain 

Hear the wind moan
In the bright diamond sky
These mountains are waiting
Brown-green and dry
I'm too old for the term
But I'll use it anyway
I'll be a child of the wind
Till the end of my days 

Little round planet
In a big universe
Sometimes it looks blessed
Sometimes it looks cursed
Depends on what you look at obviously
But even more it depends on the way that you see
Hear the wind moan
In the bright diamond sky
These mountains are waiting
Brown-green and dry
I'm too old for the term
But I'll use it anyway
I'll be a child of the wind
Till the end of my days


----------



## meangirl

*MR BRIGHTSIDE * 


 I'm coming out of my cage
And I’ve been doing just fine
Gotta gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I’m falling asleep
And she’s calling a cab
While he’s having a smoke
And she’s taking a drag
Now they’re going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it’s all in my head
But she’s touching his—chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, let me go

I just can’t look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it’s just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
‘Cause I’m Mr Brightside

I’m coming out of my cage
And I’ve been doing just fine
Gotta gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I’m falling asleep
And she’s calling a cab
While he’s having a smoke
And she’s taking a drag
Now they’re going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it’s all in my head
But she’s touching his—chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, let me go

I just can’t look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibi
But it’s just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
‘Cause I’m Mr Brightside

I never...
I never...
I never...


----------



## Kerad

*Oasis: CIGARETTES AND ALCOHOL *

Is it my imagination
Or have I finally found something worth living for?
I was looking for some action
But all I found was cigarettes and alcohol

You could wait for a lifetime
To spend your days in the sunshine
You might as well do the white line
Cos when it comes on top . . .

You gotta make it happen!

Is it worth the aggravation
To find yourself a job when there's nothing worth working for?
It's a crazy situation
But all I need are cigarettes and alcohol!

You could wait for a lifetime
To spend your days in the sunshine
You might as well do the white line
Cos when it comes on top . . .

You gotta make it happen!


----------



## meangirl

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
Ill be home soon

I would dial the numbers
Just to listen to your breath
I would stand inside my hell
And hold the hand of death
You dont know how far Id go
To ease this precious ache
You dont know how much Id give
Or how much I can take

Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Just to reach you

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
Ill be home soon

Keeping my eyes open
I cannot afford to sleep
Giving away promises
I know that I cant keep
Nothing fills the blackness
That has seeped into my chest
I need you in my blood
I am forsaking all the rest
Just to reach you
Just to reach you
Oh to reach you

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
Ill be home soon

I dont care what they think
I dont care what they say
What do they know about this
Love anyway

Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light
Of the moon
Come to my window
Ill be home soon


----------



## meangirl

"Heard The World"

I just heard the world, is breaking down into bits again.
Tell me what am i to do?
And you just want me to stay, here.
So i'm just gonna stay, here.

Home, the last resort.
Build a castle with an iron door.
Lock the window, pull the shades, the hazed out sun won't help anyway.

If the world is crumbling down, I don't wanna be alone.
NO, locked up in this place.

I heard the world up, late night.
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right.
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care.
How you're caught up in the fight of your life.

Fear, is holding me here.
The television got me seeing unclear.
Bravery, my neighbor, moved away.
Cause I don't need to be courageous today.
If the world was crumbling down, I don't wanna be alone.
NO, locked up in this place.

I heard the world up, late night.
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right.
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care.
How you're caught up in the fight of your life.

I heard the world up, late night.
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right.
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care.
How you're caught up in the fight of your life.

Nothing's gonna save me.
I'm hanging from the nearest tree.
Nothing's gonna save me.
I'm hanging from the nearest tree.

I heard the world up, late night.
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right.
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care.
How you're caught up in the fight of your life.

I heard the world up, late night.
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right.
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care.
How you're caught up in the fight of your life.

I heard the world up, late night.
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right.
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care.
How you're caught up in the fight of your life.

I heard the world up, late night.
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right.
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care.
How you're caught up in the fight of your life.

World up, late night
World up, late night
World up, late night
World up, late night
World up, late night
World up, late night
World up, late night
World up, late night


----------



## meangirl

*I DON'T WANNA MISS A THING * 


 I could stay awake just to hear you breathing
Watch you smile while you are sleeping
Far away and dreaming
I could spend my life in this sweet surrender
I could stay lost in this moment forever
Well, every moment spent with you
Is a moment I treasure

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
'Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
'Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

Lying close to you
Feeling your heart beating
And I'm wondering what you're dreaming
Wondering if it's me you're seeing
Then I kiss your eyes and thank God we're together
And I just wanna stay with you
In this moment forever, forever and ever

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
'Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
'Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

I don't wanna miss one smile
I don't wanna miss one kiss
Well, I just wanna be with you
Right here with you, just like this
I just wanna hold you close
Feel your heart so close to mine
And stay here in this moment
For all the rest of time

Don't wanna close my eyes
Don't wanna fall asleep
'Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
'Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
'Cause I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
'Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
'Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

Don't wanna close my eyes
Don't wanna fall asleep, yeah
I don't wanna miss a thing


----------



## meangirl

*Killing Me Softly*

Strumming dub plates with our fingers, 
Eliminate sounds with our song, 
Killing a sound boy with this sound, 
Killing a sound boy with this sound, 
Taking sound boys' lives with this dub, killing him softly with this sound. 
Strumming my pain with his fingers, singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, killing me softly with his song, 
Telling my whole life with his words, killing me softly with his song. 
I heard he sang a good song, I heard he had a style, 
And so I came to see him and listen for a while. 
And there he was this young bwoy, stranger to my eyes, 
Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, killing me softly with his song, telling 
my whole life with 
his words, killing me softly with his song. I felt all flushed with fever, 
embarrassed by the crowd, I felt he found my letters and read each one out loud. 
I prayed that he would finish, but he just kept right on strumming my pain 
with his fingers, singing my life with his words, 
Killing me softly with his song, killing me softly with his song, telling my 
whole life with his words, killing me softly with his song 

[CLEF:] 
Yo L-Boogie, take it to the bridge 

[LAURYN:] 
Strumming my pain with his fingers, singing my life with his words, 
killing me softly with his song, 
killing me softly with his song, 
telling my whole life with his words, 
killing me softly with his song. 
Strumming my pain with his finger, yeah he was . . .


----------



## RoseRed

There must be some kind of way out of here
Said the joker to the thief
Theres too much confusion
I cant get no relief
Businessman they drink my wine
Plow men dig my earth
None will level on the line
Nobody of it is worth
Hey hey

No reason to get excited
The thief he kindly spoke
There are many here among us
Who feel that life is but a joke but uh
But you and I weve been through that
And this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now
The hours getting late
Hey

Hey

All along the watchtower
Princes kept the view
While all the women came and went
Bare-foot servants to, but huh
Outside in the cold distance
A wild cat did growl
Two riders were approachin
And the wind began to howl
Hey
Oh
All along the watchtower
Hear you sing around the watch
Gotta beware gotta beware I will
Yeah
Ooh baby
All along the watchtower


----------



## FromTexas

There's Frank James and Jesse James
Billy the Kid and all the rest
Supposed to be some bad cats
Way out in the West

If those cats could of dug me
And my gangster ways
They would have hung up their guns
And dug into their graves

Cause I'm a gangster
A gangster of love
I'm a gangster
A gangster of love
Now look here
When I go into a bar
Girls from near and far
Say I'm a gangster
A gangster of love

I jumped in my white horse Cadillac
I rode across the border line
I roped 55 girls
I kissed them all the same time
Took 25 or 30, put 'em all on a freight
There was a million dollar reward for me in each and every state
Sheriff says is your name Stevie "Guitar" Miller in a very deep voice
And I said yes sir brother sheriff, and that's your wife on the back of my horse
I can't help it
I'm a gangster
I can't help it
You know, I'm a gangster


----------



## sunflower

Forty seven dead beats living in the back street 
north east west south all in the same house 
sitting in a back room waiting for the big boom 
I'm in a bedroom waitng for my baby 

CHORUS: 
She's so mean but I don't care 
I love her eyes and her wild wild hair 
dance to the beat that we love best 
heading for the nineties 
living in the wild wild west 
the wild wild west 

Mandy's in the backroom handing out valium 
sheriff's on the airwaves talking to the D.J.'s 
Forty seven heartbeats beating like a drum 
got to live it up live it up 
Ronnie's got a new gun 

CHORUS 

Now put your flags in the air and march them up and down 
you can live it up live it up all over the town 
and turn to the left, turn to the right 
I don't care as long as she comes tonight 

CHORUS 

Heading for the nineties living in the eighties 
screaming in a back room waiting for the big boom 
give me give me wild west 
give me give me safe sex 
give me love give me love 
give me time to live it up


----------



## sunflower

Song: SEX AND CANDY LYRICS


 Hangin' round downtown by myself 
And I had so much time 
To sit and think about myself 
And then there she was 
Like double cherry pie 
Yeah there she was 
Like disco superfly 
I smell sex and candy here 
Who's that lounging in my chair 
Who's that casting devious stares 
In my direction 
Mama this surely is a dream 

Hangin' round downtown by myself 
And I had too much caffeine 
And I was thinkin' 'bout myself 
And then there she was 
In double platform suede 
Yeah there she was 
Like disco lemonade 
I smell sex and candy here 
Who's that lounging in my chair 
Who's that casting devious stares 
In my direction 
Mama this surely is a dream 
Mama this surely is a dream 
Yeah mama this must be my dream


----------



## sunflower

So denied, so I lied
Are you the now or never kind?
In a day and a day love
I'm gonna be gone for good again

Are you willing to be had? 
Are you cool with just tonight?
Here's a toast to all those who hear me all too well

Here's to the nights we felt alive
Here's to the tears you knew you'd cry
Here's to goodbye tomorrow's gunna come too soon

Put your name on the line
Along with place and time
Want to stay, not to go, I want to ditch the logical
Here's a toast to all those who hear me all too well

Here's to the nights we felt alive
Here's to the tears you knew you'd cry
Here's to goodbye tomorrow's gunna come too soon

All my time is froze in motion
Can't I stay an hour or two or more
Don't let me let you go

Don't let me let you go

Here's a toast to all those who hear me all too well

Here's to the nights we felt alive
Here's to the tears you knew you'd cry
Here's to goodbye, tomorrow's gunna come too soon

Too soon

Here's to the nights we felt alive
Here's to the tears you knew you'd cry
Here's to goodbye tomorrow's gunna come too soon


----------



## virgovictoria

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadence
But I can't feed on the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled

Yeah
But it's on the table
The fire is cooking
And their farming babies
While the slaves are working

The blood is on the table
And their mouths are choking
But I'm growing hungry
Yeah

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadence
But I can't feed on the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled
Oho, ah

But it's on the table
The fire is cooking
And their farming babies
While the slaves are working

And it's on the table
Their mouths are choking
But I'm growing hungry (Growing hungry)
I'm growing hungry (Growing hungry)
I'm growing hungry (Growing hungry).


----------



## virgovictoria

Kid Rock:

Livin my life in a slow hell
Different girl every night at the hotel
I ain't seen the sunshine 
In three damn days
Been fuelin'up on cocaine and whiskey
Wish I had a good girl to miss me
Lord I wonder if I'll ever change my ways
I put your picture away
Sat down and cried today
I can't look at you while I'm lying next to her
I put your picture away
Sat down and cried today
I can't look at you while I'm lying next to her

Sheryl Crow:

I called you last night in the hotel
Everyone knows but they won't tell
But their half-hearted smiles tell me somethin' just ain't right
I've been waitin' on you for a long time
Fuelin' up on heartaches and cheap wine
I ain't heard from you in three damn nights
I put your picture away
I wonder where you been
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him
I put your picture away
I wonder where you been
I can't look at you while I'm lyin' next to him

Together:

I saw you yesterday with an old friend (Sheryl Crow)
It was the same old same how've you been? (Kid Rock)
Since you've been gone my worlds been dark and grey (Together)
You reminded me of brighter days (Kid Rock)
I hoped you were comin' home to stay (Sheryl Crow)
I was headed to church (Sheryl Crow)
I was off to drink you away (Kid Rock)

Together:

I thought about you for a long time
Can't seem to get you off my mind
I can't understand why we're living life this way
I found your picture today
I swear I'll change my ways
I just called to say I want you to come back home
I found your picture today
I swear I'll change my ways
I just called to say I want you to come back home
I just called to say I love you, come back home


----------



## greyhound

And I feel that time's a wasted go
So where ya going to tommorrow?
And I see that these are lies to come
Would you even care?

And I feel it
And I feel it

Where ya going for tommorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?

And I feel, so much depends on the weather
So is it raining in your bedroom?
And I see, that these are the eyes of disarray
Would you even care?

And I feel it
And she feels it

Where ya going to tommorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?

When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it

Where ya going for tommorrow?
Where ya going with that mask I found?
And I feel, and I feel
When the dogs begin to smell her
Will she smell alone?

When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
When the dogs do find her
Got time, time, to wait for tomorrow
To find it, to find it, to find it
To find it
To find it
To find it


----------



## vraiblonde

M
I say M-O
M-O-P
M-O-P-P
Mop
M-O-P-P  mop mop mop mop

R
I say R-A
R-A-G
R-A-G-G
Rag
R-A-G-G-M-O-P-P
Ragmop
Ragmop
Ragmop
Ragmop
Ragmop
R-A-G-G-M-O-P-P
Ragmop

A
I say A-B
A-B-C
A-B-C-D
A-B-C-D-E
A-B-C-D-E-F-G-H-

I
I say M
I say M-O
M-O-P
M-O-P-P
Mop
M-O-P-P  mop mop mop mop

R
I say R-A
R-A-G
R-A-G-G
Rag
R-A-G-G-M-O-P-P
Ragmop
Ragmop
Ragmop
Ragmop
Ragmop
R-A-G-G-M-O-P-P
Ragmop

Mop Mop


----------



## vraiblonde

*Here's one for you know who*

Sittin' in a honky-tonk redneck bar
Watchin' some cat play the steel guitar
Lookin' for love in the wrong place again
It's a sin

There she is
Leaving with another man

Oh, love, take me back home where
My heart's not healing over
The love I lost with you, Diane
Sweet Diane

Walked down the alleyway late last night
A dark man in glasses walked up with a knife
I said "You must be crazy, I got nothing left
She took it all, y'all"

There she goes
Leaving with another Joe

Oh, love, take me back home where
My heart's not healing over
The love I lost with you, Diane
Sweet Diane

Sitting in the living room, playing my guitar
Thinking 'bout an easy way to go out hard

'Cause she's somewhere
Loving another man

Oh, love, take me back home where
My heart's not healing over
The love I lost with you, Diane
Sweet Diane
Diane
Diane
Diane


----------



## vraiblonde

*And one more for the road*

Once upon a time, there was a tavern
Where we used to raise a glass or two
Remember how we laughed away the hours,
And think of all the great things we would do

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
For we were young and sure to have our way

Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di

Then, the busy years went rushing by us
We lost our starry notions on the way
If, by chance, I'd see you in the tavern,
We'd smile at one another and we'd say

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
Those were the days, oh yes, those were the days

Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di

Just tonight, I stood before the tavern
Nothing seemed the way it used to be
In the glass, I saw a strange reflection
Was that lonely woman really me?

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
Those were the days, oh yes, those were the days

Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di

Through the door, there came familiar laughter
I saw your face and heard you call my name
Oh, my friend, we're older but no wiser
For in our hearts, the dreams are still the same

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
Those were the days, oh yes, those were the days

Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di

La la la la la la
La la la la la la
La la la la la la


----------



## vraiblonde

*Okay, I lied:*

Virgil Caine is my name and I drove on the Danville train
   'til so much cavalry came and tore up the tracks again
   In the winter of '65, we were hungry, just barely alive
   I took the train to Richmond that fell
   It was a time I remember, oh, so well

   The night they drove old Dixie down
   And all the bells were ringin'
   The night they drove old Dixie down
   And all the people were singin' 
   They went, "Na, na, na, na, na, na, .... "

   Back with my wife in Tennessee
   And one day she said to me,
   "Virgil, Quick! Come see!
   There goes Robert E. Lee." 
   Now I don't mind, I'm chopping wood
   And I don't care if the money's no good
   Just take what you need and leave the rest 
   But they should never have taken the very best

   The night they drove old Dixie down
   And all the bells were ringin'
   The night they drove old Dixie down
   And all the people were singin' 
   They went, "Na, na, na, na, na, na, ..... "

   Like my father before me, I'm a working man
   And like my brother before me, I took a rebel stand
   Oh, he was just 18, proud and brave
   But a Yankee laid him in his grave
   I swear by the blood below my feet
   You can't raise a Caine back up when he's in defeat

   The night they drove old Dixie down
   And all the bells were ringin'
   The night they drove old Dixie down
   And all the people were singin' 
   They went, "Na, na, na, na, na, na, ..... "


----------



## bcp

I couldnt say where shes coming from,
But I just met a lady named dinah-moe humm

She stroll on over, say look here, bum,
I got a forty dollar bill say you cant make me cum
(yjes cant do it)

She made a bet with her sister whos a little dumb
She could prove it any time all men was scum

I dont mind that she called me a bum,
But I knew right away she was really gonna cum
(so I got down to it)

I whipped off her bloomersn stiffened my thumb
An applied rotation on her sugar plum

I pokedn stroked till my wrist got numb
But I still didnt hear no dinah-moe humm,
Dinah-moe humm

Dinah-moe humm
Dinah-moe humm
Where this dinah-moe
Comin from
Done spent three hours
An I aint got a crumb
From the dinah-moe, dinah-moe, dinah-moe
From the dinah-moe humm

I got a spot that gets me hot
But you aint been to it
I got a spot that gets me hot
But you aint been to it
I got a spot that gets me hot
But you aint been to it
I got a spot that gets me hot
But you aint been to it
cause I cant get into it
Unless I get out of it
An I gotta get out of it
Before I get into it
cause I never get into it
Unless I get out of it
An I gotta be out of it
To get myself into it

(she looked over at me with a glazed eye
And some bovine perspiration on her upper lip area
And she said...)

Just get me wasted
An youre half-way there
cause if my minds tore up
Then my body dont care

I rubbed my chinny-chin-chin
An said my-my-my
What sort of thing
Might this lady get high upon? 

I checked out her sister
Who was holdin the bet
An wondered what kind of trip
The young lady was on

The forty dollar bill didnt matter no more
When her sister got nekkid an laid on the floor
She said dinah-moe might win the bet
But she could use a little ------- if I wasnt done yet

I told her...
Just because the sun
Want a place in the sky
No reason to assume
I wouldnt give her a try

So I pulled on her hair
Got her legs in the air
An asked if she had any cooties on there

(whaddya mean cooties! no cooties on me!)

She was buns-up kneelin
Buns up!
I was wheelin an dealin
Wheelin an dealin an ooooh!
She surrended to the feelin
She sweetly surrendered
An she started in to squealin

Dinah-moe watched from the edge of the bed
With her lips just a-twitchin an her face gone red
Some drool rollin down
From the edge of her chin
While she spied the condition
Her sister was in
She quivered n quaked
An clutched at herself
While her sister made a joke
bout her mental health
till dinah-moe finally
Did give in
But I told her
All she really needed
Was some discipline...

Kiss my aura...dora...
M-m-m...its real angora
Would yall like some more-a? 
Right here on the flora? 
An how bout you, fauna? 
Ywanna? 

Mmm...sound like ymight be chokin on somethin

Did you say you want some more? 
Well, heres some more...

Mmm, sure...listen
Dyou think I could interest you
In a pair of zircon-encrusted tweezers? 

Mmm...tweezers!
Here, lemme sterilize em...
Gimme your lighter...

I couldnt say where shes coming from,
But I just met a lady named dinah-moe humm

She stroll on over, say look here, bum,
I got a forty dollar bill say you cant make me cum
(yjes cant do it)

I whipped off her bloomersn stiffened my thumb
An applied rotation on her sugar plum

I pokedn stroked till my wrist got numb
An you know I heard some dinah-moe humm,
Dinah-moe humm

Dinah-moe
Dinah-moe
Dinah-moe
Dinah-moe


----------



## RoseRed

Love, Love, Love 

Love, American Style, 
Truer than the Red, White and Blue. 
Love, American Style, 
That's me and you. 

And on a star spangled night my love, (My love come to me). 
You can rest you head on my shoulder. 
Out by the dawn's early light, my love 
I will defend your right to try. 

Love, American Style, 
That's me and you.


----------



## morganj614

I swear I didn't take it all   



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Sittin' in a honky-tonk redneck bar
> Watchin' some cat play the steel guitar
> Lookin' for love in the wrong place again
> It's a sin
> 
> There she is
> Leaving with another man
> 
> Oh, love, take me back home where
> My heart's not healing over
> The love I lost with you, Diane
> Sweet Diane
> 
> Walked down the alleyway late last night
> A dark man in glasses walked up with a knife
> I said "You must be crazy, I got nothing left
> She took it all, y'all"
> 
> There she goes
> Leaving with another Joe
> 
> Oh, love, take me back home where
> My heart's not healing over
> The love I lost with you, Diane
> Sweet Diane
> 
> Sitting in the living room, playing my guitar
> Thinking 'bout an easy way to go out hard
> 
> 'Cause she's somewhere
> Loving another man
> 
> Oh, love, take me back home where
> My heart's not healing over
> The love I lost with you, Diane
> Sweet Diane
> Diane
> Diane
> Diane


----------



## vraiblonde

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I swear I didn't take it all


Kentucky Headhunters say you did


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Sweet Baby James

There is a young cowboy he lives on the range
His horse and his cattle are his only companions
He works in the saddle and he sleeps in the canyons
Waiting for summer, his pastures to change

And as the moon rises he sits by his fire
Thinking about women and glasses of beer
And closing his eyes as the doggies retire
He sings out a song which is soft but it's clear
As if maybe someone could hear

(chorus)
Goodnight you moonlight ladies
Rockabye sweet baby james
Deep greens and blues are the colors i choose
Won't you let me go down in my dreams
And rockabye sweet baby james

Now the first of december was covered with snow
And so was the turnpike from stockbridge to boston
Lord, the berkshires seemed dream-like on account of that frosting
With ten miles behind me and ten thousand more to go

There's a song that they sing when they take to the highway
A song that they sing when they take to the sea
A song that they sing of their home in the sky
Maybe you can believe it if it helps you to sleep
But singing works just fine for me


----------



## virgovictoria

Marvin Gaye 

I used to go out to parties
And stand around
'Cause I was too nervous
To really get down
And my body yearned to be free
So I got up on the floor and found
Someone to choose me
No more standin' along the side walls
Now I've got myself together, baby
And I'm havin' a ball
Long as you prove it
There's always a chance
Somebody watches
I'm gonna make romance
With your body, ooo baby, you dance all night
Get down and prove it, feel all right
. . . .
[repeat and fade:]
Keep on dancin'
Got to give it up


----------



## nitwhit3286

*walking on broken glass~annie lennox*

You were the sweetest thing that I ever knew
But I don't care for sugar, honey, if I can't have you
Since you've abandoned me
My whole life has crashed
Won't you pick the pieces up
'Cause it feels just like I'm walking on broken glass

Walking on, walking on broken glass
Walking on, walking on broken glass

The sun's still shining in the big blue sky
But it don't mean nothing to me
Oh, let the rain come down
Let the wind blow through me
I'm living in an empty room
With all the windows smashed
And I've got so little left to lose
That it feels just like I'm walking on broken glass

Walking on, walking on broken glass
And if you're trying to cut me down
You know that I might bleed
'Cause if you're trying to cut me down
I know that you'll succeed
And if you want to hurt me
There's nothing left to fear
Cause if you want to hurt me
You're doing really well, my dear

Now everyone of us is made to suffer
Everyone of us is made to weep
But we've been hurting one another
And now the pain has cut too deep . . .
So take me from the wreckage
Save me from the blast
Lift me up and take me back
Don't let me keep on walking . . . don't let me keep on walking
I can't keep on walking on, keep on walking on, keep on
Walking on broken glass

Walking on, walking on broken glass
Walking on, walking on broken glass
Walking on, walking on broken glass
Walking on, walking on broken glass
Walking on, walking on broken glass . . .


----------



## nitwhit3286

Amber - One More Night Lyrics

One
Baby I'm waiting
One
Baby I'm
waiting
Baby I'm waiting
Baby I'm waiting
I'm waiting

One more night show me things that
I never knew
This night it felt right to be near you
One more night give me all I want and some more
Oh Baby
I'm waiting

Oh Baby I'm waiting
Some
thing in your eyes told me to stay
I don't know
where
I'm sayin' goodbye
But this day makes
me sad
Oh baby I do

One more night this time
I hold your body very close to mine
You make me feel the
tenderness you have inside of you
So tell me the reason
why
This one more night 
Show me things that I never
knew
This night it felt right to be near you
One more
night give me all I want and some more

One more night
show me things that I never knew
This night it felt right
to be near you
One more night give me all I want and some
more
Oh Baby I'm waiting
Oh Baby I'm
waiting
Oh Baby I'm waiting
Oh Baby I'm
waiting
Oh Baby I'm waiting
Oh Baby I'm
waiting
Yeah yeah yeah

I won't say
goodbye
To hear your heart beat close to mine
Caught
up in your magic and your passion
Oh baby I see why
One more night
Show me things that I never knew
This
night it felt right to be near you
One more night give me
all I want and some more

One more night show me
things that I never knew
This night it felt right to be
near you
One more night give me all I want and some more
Oh Baby I'm waiting
Oh Baby I'm waiting
Oh
Baby I'm waiting
Oh Baby I'm waiting
Oh Baby
I'm waiting
Oh Baby I'm waiting
Yeah yeah
yeah


----------



## Azzy

*Remy Zero*

*PROPHECY LYRICS*​ 


Consider this a sign. 
This is a train in the night. 
And now it's time for you to go. 
You know you've had a healthy life. 

You walk this world like you're a ghost. 
Your hands are coming through the needles. 

Sick of your tragic and the evils, 
I am the keeper of the songs of everyone. 

Chorus: 

Look into the sun and see 
your soul is dying. 

Used to feel the faith, 
but now you're tired of trying. 

Should have left alone 
what you have stolen from everyone. 

How are you feeling? 

You seem a little sick to me now. 


This is a coming of the times, 
you are a witness to the movement. 

If all you're seeing is lies, 
you had your chance, but now you've blown it. 

You want this world so you can own it. 

I am the keeper of the songs of everyone. 

Repeat chorus. 

From the light on high, 
a chance to change your fate. 

Forgiveness falling down 
on those who chose to wait. 

Remember the time. 

Find yourself home again, 
deep within your life. 

Find yourself a home again. 
It's a choice. 
You have chosen your own. 

In the old days 
when the world was young and bright. 

If you raise the mask, 
who will lead us on tonight 
in the summer skies, the stars, the light?


----------



## sunflower

No more waiting
Holding out for love
You are my Godsend
That I have been forever dreaming of
My angel from above

Heaven knows
I'm head over heels and it shows
I've played every field I suppose
But there's something about you
When you're around
Baby I have found
I get lost in you

What is this feeling
I've never known before
That I should touch you
Swearing to surrender ever more
That's what I came here for

Heaven knows
I'm head over heels and it shows
I've played every field I suppose
But there's something about you
When you're around
Baby I have found
I get lost in a wonderful daze
Lost in your wonderful ways

Heaven knows

When you're around
Baby I have found
I get lost

Heaven knows
I'm head over heels and it shows
I've played every field I suppose
But there's something about you
When you're around
Baby I have found
I get lost in you


----------



## Kerad

*"Broken" ~Seether*
*-------------------------*

I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph, I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

'Cause I'm broken when I'm open
And I don't feel like I am strong enough
'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There's so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain


'Cause I'm broken when I'm open
And I don't feel like I am strong enough
'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away


----------



## meangirl

I put my hand on your stocking, I was movin' nice and slow
Let my fingers do the walking, and there ain't far to go
Don't tell me "I don't wanna be a girl like that"
Do you wanna see a grown man cry?
You don't wanna be a girl like that
Baby this could be the first time (this could be the first time)
Naughty naughty, loud and bawdy, t-t-t-t-tease me
Take it easy, hug and squeeze
A naughty naughty, naughty, I'm a naughty naughty guy
Bedroom eyes, they undress me, take me, cut me to the bone
Lace and satin pressed against me, should we call a chaperone
Don't tell me "I don't wanna be a girl like that"
Do you wanna see a grown man cry
You don't wanna be a girl like that
Baby this could be the first time (this could be the first time)
Naughty naughty, cute and horny, t-t-t-t-tease me
Take it easy, hug and squeeze me, love outta line
With your hair hung down, and your dress ridin' high
And your eyes burning hot like the sun
Kiss me hard, squeeze me tight, gonna love you alright
Cause I'm a naughty, naughty, naughty guy
(Solo)
You don't wanna be a girl like that
Baby this could be the first time (this could be the first time)
Naughty naughty, cute and horny, t-t-t-t-tease me
Take it easy, hug and squeeze
A naughty naughty, naughty, I'm a naughty naughty (guy)
Naughty naughty, cute and horny, t-t-t-t-tease me
Naughty naughty, loud and bawdy, love outta line
Naughty naughty, loud and bawdy, t-t-t-tease me...


----------



## meangirl

I just heard the world, is breaking down into bits again. 
Tell me what am i to do? 
And you just want me to stay, here. 
So i'm just gonna stay, here. 

Home, the last resort. 
Build a castle with an iron door. 
Lock the window, pull the shades, the hazed out sun won't help anyway. 

If the world is crumbling down, I don't wanna be alone. 
NO, locked up in this place. 

I heard the world up, late night. 
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right. 
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care. 
How you're caught up in the fight of your life. 

Fear, is holding me here. 
The television got me seeing unclear. 
Bravery, my neighbor, moved away. 
Cause I don't need to be courageous today. 
If the world was crumbling down, I don't wanna be alone. 
NO, locked up in this place. 

I heard the world up, late night. 
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right. 
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care. 
How you're caught up in the fight of your life. 

I heard the world up, late night. 
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right. 
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care. 
How you're caught up in the fight of your life. 

Nothing's gonna save me. 
I'm hanging from the nearest tree. 
Nothing's gonna save me. 
I'm hanging from the nearest tree. 

I heard the world up, late night. 
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right. 
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care. 
How you're caught up in the fight of your life. 

I heard the world up, late night. 
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right. 
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care. 
How you're caught up in the fight of your life. 

I heard the world up, late night. 
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right. 
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care. 
How you're caught up in the fight of your life. 

I heard the world up, late night. 
Holding my breath tight, trying to keep my head on right. 
There's a chill in the air, nobody could care. 
How you're caught up in the fight of your life. 

World up, late night 
World up, late night 
World up, late night 
World up, late night 
World up, late night 
World up, late night 
World up, late night 
World up, late night


----------



## Kerad

*Foo Fighters*

*Still*


If you'd like to walk a while
We could waste the day
Follow me into the trees
I will lead the way

Bring some change up to the bridge
Bring some alcohol
There we'll make a final wish
Just before the fall

Promise I will be forever yours
Promise not to say another word
Nevermind whats done is done
Always was a lucky one

Watch the sunrise all alone
Sitting on the tracks
Hear the train come roaring in
Never coming back

Laying quiet in the grass
Everything is still
River stones and broken bones
Scattered on the hill

Promise I will be forever yours
Promise not to say another word
Nevermind whats done is done
Always was a lucky one

Promise I will be forever yours
Promise not to say another word
Here forever deep beneath the dirt
Nevermind whats done is done
Always was a lucky one


----------



## RoseRed

Ziggy played guitar 
Jamming good with Weird and Gilly 
And the Spiders From Mars 
He played it left hand 
But made it too far 
Became the special man 
Then we were Ziggy's band 

Ziggy really sang 
Screwed up eyes and screwed down hair-do 
Like some cat from Japan 
He could lick 'em by smiling 
He could leave them to hang 
Came on so loaded man 
Well hung and snow-white tan 

So where were the Spiders 
While the flies tried to break our balls 
Just the beer light to guide us 
So we ##### about his fans and should we crush his sweet hands 

Ziggy played for time 
Jiving us that we were voodoo 
But the kids were just crass 
He was the nazz, with God-given ass 
He took it all too far 
But boy, could he play guitar 

Making love with his ego 
Ziggy sucked up into his mind 
Like a leper messiah 
When the kids had killed the man 
We had to break up the band 

Now Ziggy played guitar


----------



## Geek

Every finger in the room is pointing at me
I wanna spit in their faces then I get afraid of what that could bring
I got a bowling ball in my somach, I got a desert in my mouth
Figures that my courage would choose to sell out now

I've been looking for a savior in these dirty streets
Looking for a savior beneath these dirty sheets
I've been raising up my hands- drive another nail in
Just what God needs, one more victim

Why do we crucify ourselves
Everyday I crucify myself
Nothing I do is good enough for you
Crucify myself
Everyday I crucify myself
And my heart is sick of being in chains

Got a kick for a dog, beggin for love
Gotta have my suffering so that I can have my cross
I know a cat named easter, he says will you ever learn
You're just an empty cage girl if you kill the bird

I've been looking for a savior in these dirty streets
Looking for a savior beneath these dirty sheets
I've been raising up my hands- drive another nail in
Got enough guilt to start my own religion

Why do we crucify ourselves
Everyday I crucify myself
Nothing I do is good enough for you
Crucify myself
Everyday I crucify myself
And my heart is sick of being in chains

Please be
Save me
I cry

Looking for a savior in these dirty streets
Looking for a savior beneath these dirty sheets
Ive been raising up my hands- drive another nail in
Where are those angels when you need them

Why do we crucify ourselves
Everyday I crucify myself
Nothing I do is good enough for you
Crucify myself
Everyday I crucify myself
And my heart is sick of being in chains


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Turn- Copper*

You sold the soul that
cradled us from the world we were under
Waste machines and politics
buried the things that we need to discover

Say you will understand
these circumstances
Say you will hold my hand
and we'll take our chances

I can't say when its all gonna change yeah
I can't say when its all gonna break yeah

Turn me over
Keep turning me around again
around again
My four leaf clover
has fallen on the ground again
the ground again

You paved the road that
traveled us from the roof we were under
Ashes had blown away
long before I could dream of another

Say you will understand
these circumstances
Say you will hold my hand
and we'll take our chances

I can't say when its all gonna change yeah
I can't say when its all gonna break yeah

Turn me over
keep turning me around again
around again
My four leaf clover
has fallen on the ground again
the ground again

Will you be yourself
When you're not alone
Will you be yourself
And find your own way home

Turn me around
Turn me around
Has fallen to the ground
the ground
the ground again


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Away From The Sun~ 3 Doors Down*

t's down to this
I've got to make this life make sense
Can anyone tell what I've done
I miss the life
I miss the colors of the world
Can anyone tell where I am

'Cause now again I've found myself
So far down, away from the sun
That shines into the darkest place
I'm so far down, away from the sun again
Away from the sun again

I'm over this
I'm tired of living in the dark
Can anyone see me down here
The feeling's gone. There's nothing left to lift me up
Back into the world I've known

'Cause now again I've found myself
So far down, away from the sun
That shines into the darkest place
I'm so far down, away from the sun
That shines to light the way for me
To find my way back into the arms
That care about the ones like me
I'm so far down, away from the sun again

Oh no,
Yeah,
Oh no...

It's down to this
I've got to make this life make sense
And now I can't tell what I've done

And now again I've found myself
So far down, away from the sun
That shines to light the way for me

'Cause now again I've found myself
So far down, away from the sun
That shines into the darkest place
I'm so far down, away from the sun
That shines to light the way for me
To find my way back into the arms
That care about the ones like me
I'm so far down, away from the sun again

Oh no,
Yeah,
I'm gone


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Do you believe in Magic?  ~The Lovin Spoonful*

Do you believe in magic in a young girl's heart
How the music can free her, whenever it starts
And it's magic, if the music is groovy
It makes you feel happy like an old-time movie
I'll tell you about the magic, and it'll free your soul
But it's like trying to tell a stranger 'bout rock and roll

If you believe in magic don't bother to choose
If it's jug band music or rhythm and blues
Just go and listen it'll start with a smile
It won't wipe off your face no matter how hard you try
Your feet start tapping and you can't seem to find
How you got there, so just blow your mind

If you believe in magic, come along with me
We'll dance until morning 'til there's just you and me
And maybe, if the music is right
I'll meet you tomorrow, sort of late at night
And we'll go dancing, baby, then you'll see
How the magic's in the music and the music's in me

Yeah, do you believe in magic
Yeah, believe in the magic of a young girl's soul
Believe in the magic of rock and roll
Believe in the magic that can set you free
Ohh, talking 'bout magic

Do you believe like I believe Do you believe in magic
Do you believe like I believe Do you believe, believer
Do you believe like I believe Do you believe in magic
[Fade]


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Naked Eye~Luscious Jackson*

wearing nothing is divine
naked is a state of mind
i take things off to clear my head
to say the things i haven't said
i live inside the elements
the earth and sky are my best friends
water is the evidence
that washes me from end to end

[CHORUS:]
with my naked eye
i saw all the falling rain
coming down on me
with my naked eye
i saw all if i said it all
i could see

it's not a choice i tried to make
it's not a thought i couldn't take
something told me it was time
to give you yours and leave me mine
my vision started to be clear
i watched the sunlight coming near
i knew the day i knew the night
i knew i could regain my sight
and it feels alright [x2]

[CHORUS x2]

last night i came into your home
to break some ice and throw some stones
i asked if we could be alone
i had some troubles of my own
knew i had to say goodbye
to all the old things held inside
if i let the moment fly
i knew they'd all be magnified

and it feels alright [x2]

came around after dark
you are nothing but a lark
know i snuck in like a narc
i knew i had to leave my mark
wanted to be satisfied
i tried to be dignified
wearing nothing is divine
naked is a state of mind

and it feels alright [x2]

[CHORUS x2]

it feels alright [x9]


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Wildfire~Michael Martin Murphey*

I know...how sappy....makes me cry everytime!!  


She comes down from Yellow Mountain
On a dark, flat land she rides
On a pony she named Wildfire
With a whirlwind by her side
On a cold Nebraska night

Oh, they say she died one winter
When there came a killing frost
And the pony she named Wildfire
Busted down its stall
In a blizzard he was lost

She ran calling Wildfire [x3]
By the dark of the moon I planted
But there came an early snow
There's been a hoot-owl howling by my window now
For six nights in a row
She's coming for me, I know
And on Wildfire we're both gonna go

We'll be riding Wildfire [x3]

On Wildfire we're gonna ride
Gonna leave sodbustin' behind
Get these hard times right on out of our minds
Riding Wildfire


----------



## RoseRed

It End Tonight Lyrics

Your subtleties
They strangle me
I can’t explain myself at all.
And all the wants
And all the needs
All I don’t want to need at all.

The walls start breathing
My minds unweaving
Maybe it’s best you leave me alone.
A weight is lifted
On this evening
I give the final blow.

When darkness turns to light,
It ends tonight,
It ends tonight.

A falling star
Least I fall alone.
I can’t explain what you can’t explain.
You're finding things that you didn’t know
I look at you with such disdain

The walls start breathing
My minds unweaving
Maybe it’s best you leave me alone.
A weight is lifted
On this evening
I give the final blow.

[Chorus]
When darkness turns to light
It ends tonight,
It ends tonight.
Just a little insight won't make this right
It’s too late to fight
It ends tonight,
It ends tonight.

Now I’m on my own side
It’s better than being on your side
It’s my fault when you're blind
It’s better that I see it through your eyes

All these thoughts locked inside
Now you’re the first to know

When darkness turns to light
It ends tonight,
It ends tonight.
Just a little insight won't make this right
It’s too late to fight
It ends tonight,
It ends when darkness turns to light
It ends tonight,
It ends tonight.
Just a little insight won't make this right
It’s too late to fight
It ends tonight,
It ends tonight.
Tonight, Insight
When darkness turns to light,
It ends tonight.


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> It End Tonight Lyrics
> 
> Your subtleties
> They strangle me
> I can’t explain myself at all.
> And all the wants
> And all the needs
> All I don’t want to need at all.
> 
> The walls start breathing
> My minds unweaving
> Maybe it’s best you leave me alone.
> A weight is lifted
> On this evening
> I give the final blow.
> 
> When darkness turns to light,
> It ends tonight,
> It ends tonight.
> 
> A falling star
> Least I fall alone.
> I can’t explain what you can’t explain.
> You're finding things that you didn’t know
> I look at you with such disdain
> 
> The walls start breathing
> My minds unweaving
> Maybe it’s best you leave me alone.
> A weight is lifted
> On this evening
> I give the final blow.
> 
> [Chorus]
> When darkness turns to light
> It ends tonight,
> It ends tonight.
> Just a little insight won't make this right
> It’s too late to fight
> It ends tonight,
> It ends tonight.
> 
> Now I’m on my own side
> It’s better than being on your side
> It’s my fault when you're blind
> It’s better that I see it through your eyes
> 
> All these thoughts locked inside
> Now you’re the first to know
> 
> When darkness turns to light
> It ends tonight,
> It ends tonight.
> Just a little insight won't make this right
> It’s too late to fight
> It ends tonight,
> It ends when darkness turns to light
> It ends tonight,
> It ends tonight.
> Just a little insight won't make this right
> It’s too late to fight
> It ends tonight,
> It ends tonight.
> Tonight, Insight
> When darkness turns to light,
> It ends tonight.


 
Love this song.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

How about a little BTO

I get up every morning 
And ignore the global warming; 
Head out to the Oval Office, start my day. 
I keep my donors all protected, 
So I can be re-elected; 
Give 'em access, just as long as they pay. 
And to the corporate crooks  
Who keep cooking up the books; 
We make sure we look the other way. 
The laws are theirs to break, 
Long as I still get my take. 
My war chest keeps on growin' each day.


And I've been takin' care of Business... every day. 
Takin' care of Business, that's my way. 
I've been takin' care of Business...it's so fine. 
Takin' care of Business... don't pay overtime. 
Don't pay! 

(instrumental riff) 

It's more lucrative than fishin' as the top politician. 
I dole out favors and collect the dues. 
Cutting taxes on estates, dividends and upper rates; 
Not my problem that the working folks lose. 
The environment I'll spoil, in the interest of Big Oil, 
Or Mining, Lumber, Gas, to name a few. 
And my friends are much too greedy to respect Kyoto's Treaty. 
Just what's the problem with CO2? 

And I've been takin' care of Business....every day. 
Takin' care of Business... Kenneth Lay. 
I've been takin' care of Business.... it's so fine. 
Takin' care of Business... go ahead and mine! 

(Spoken during instrumental break 
I take care... of Big Business... every day...every way... 

I get up every morning and ignore the global warming; 
Head out to the Oval Office, start my day. 
I keep my donors all protected, so I can be re-elected; 
Give 'em access, just as long as they pay. 
And to the corporate crooks who keep cooking up the books; 
We make sure we look the other way. 
The laws are theirs to break, long as I still get my take. 
My war chest keeps on growin' each day. 

And I've been takin' care of Business... every day. 
Takin' care of Business... as long as they pay, 
I've been takin' care of Business... yes, indeed. 
Takin' care of Business... give 'em what they need. 

(drum break) 

Takin' care of Business... 
Takin' care of Business... 
Takin' care of Business... 
Takin' care of Business... 
Takin' care of Business, every day... 
Takin' care of Business, that's my way... 
Takin' care of Business, it's so fine... 
Takin' care of Business, don't pay overtime... 

Takin' care of Business... 
Takin' care of Business... 
I've been takin' care of Business... 
I've been takin' care of Business... 
Takin' care of Business... 
Takin' care of Business... 
I've been takin' care of Business... 
I've been takin' care of Business....


----------



## mygoldnhorse

It's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
Since I first saw you
Since I could stand on my own two feet again
Since I could call you
But everything I can't
Remember as f***ed up as it 
All may seem the consequences
That I've rendered I've stretched
Myself beyond my means

It's been awhile
Since I could say that I wasn't addicted
Subce I could say I love myself as well
Since I've gone and f***ed things
Up just like I always do
But all that sh** seems to
Disappear when I'm with you
But everything I can't remember
As f***ed up as it may seem
The consequences that I've rendered,
I've gone and f***ed things up again.
Why must I feel this way
Just make this go away,
Just one more peaceful day

It's been awhile
Since I could look at myself straight
Since I said I'm sorry
Since I've seen the way
The candle lights your face
But I can still remember
Just the way you taste
But everything I can't remember as
F***ed up as it all may seem to be
I know it's me I cannot blame this on my
Father he did the best he could for me

It's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
And it's been awhile since I said
I'm sorry


----------



## Kerad

Some things in life are bad
They can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse.
When you're chewing on life's gristle
Don't grumble, give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best...

    And...always look on the bright side of life...
    Always look on the light side of life... 

If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle - that's the thing.

    And...always look on the bright side of life...
    Always look on the light side of life... 

For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word
You must always face the curtain with a bow.
Forget about your sin - give the audience a grin
Enjoy it - it's your last chance anyhow.

    So always look on the bright side of death
    Just before you draw your terminal breath 

Life's a piece of ####
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true.
You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughing as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you.

    And always look on the bright side of life...
    Always look on the right side of life...
    (Come on guys, cheer up!)
    Always look on the bright side of life...
    Always look on the bright side of life...
    (Worse things happen at sea, you know.)
    Always look on the bright side of life...
    (I mean - what have you got to lose?)
    (You know, you come from nothing - you're going back to nothing.
    What have you lost? Nothing!)
    Always look on the right side of life...
*
~Monty Python*


----------



## meangirl

You're not alone 
Together we stand
I'll be by your side 
You know I'll take your hand 
When it gets cold 
And it feels like the end
There's no place to go 
You know I won't give in
no I won't give in


Keep holdin' on 
Cause you know we'll make it through 
We'll make it through 
Just, stay strong 
Cause you know I'm here for you 
I'm here for you 
There's nothing you can say (repeat)
Nothing you can do 
there's no other way when it comes to the truth 
So, keep holding on 
Cause you know we'll make it through 
We'll make it through 

So far away 
I wish you were here 
Before it's too late 
This could all disappear 
Before the doors close 
And it comes to an end 
With you by my side 
I will fight and defend ah ah 
I'll fight and defend, yeah, yeah 

Keep holdin' on 
Cause you know we'll make it through 
We'll make it through 
Just, stay strong 
Cause you know I'm here for you 
I'm here for you 
[ Lyrics found on http://www.metrolyrics.com ]

There's nothing you could say 
Nothing you could do 
There's no other way when it comes to the truth 
So, keep holding on 
Cause you know we'll make it through 
We'll make it through 

Hear me when I say 
When I say I believe
Nothing's gonna change 
Nothing's gonna change destiny 
Whatever's meant to be 
Will work out perfectly 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.... 
La da da da, la da da da da
La da da da da da da da da 

Keep holdin' on 
Cause you know we'll make it through 
We'll make it through 
Just stay strong 
Cause you know I'm here for you 
I'm here for you 
There's nothing you could say 
Nothing you could do 
There's no other way when it comes to the truth 
So, keep holding on 
Cause you know we'll make it through 
We'll make it through 

Ahh, ahh 
Keep holdin' on 
Ahh, ahh 
Keep holdin' on 
There's nothing you could say 
Nothing you could do 
There's no other way when it comes to the truth 
So, keep holding on 
Cause you know we'll make it through 
We'll make it through


----------



## meangirl

I was justified when I was five
Raising cane, I spit in your eye
Times are changing, now the poor get fat
But the fevers gonna catch you when the ##### gets back

Eat meat on friday thats alright
Even like steak on a saturday night
I can ##### the best at your social dos
I get high in the evening sniffing pots of glue

Im a #####, Im a #####
Oh the ##### is back
Stone cold sober as a matter of fact
I can #####, I can #####
`cause Im better than you
Its the way that I move
The things that I do

I entertain by picking brains
Sell my soul by dropping names
I dont like those, my god, whats that
Oh its full of nasty habits when the ##### gets back


----------



## Foxhound

Long distance direct'ry assistance area code 212
Say hey A & R this is mister rhythm and blues
He said hello and put me on hold
To say the least the cat was cold
He said don't call us child we'll call you.

I said you got my number
He said yeah I got it when you walked in the door
Don't call us, we'll call you
Don't call us, we'll call you.

I got your name from a friend of a friend 
 who said he used to work with you
Remember the all night creature from stereo ninety two
Yeah I said could you relate to our quarter track tape
You know the band performs in the nude
He said uh huh don't call us child we'll call you.

Listen kid you paid for the call
You ain't bad but we've heard it all before
Yeah it sounds like John, Paul and George

Any way we cut a hit and we toured a bit 
  with a song he said he couldn't use.
And now he calls and begs and crawls
It's telephone deja vu
We got percentage points and lousy joints
  and all the glitter we can use
Mama so uh huh don't call us, now we'll call you.

Listen kid you paid for the call
You ain't bad but I've heard it all before
Don't call us, we'll call you.


----------



## meangirl

Dont go breaking my heart
I couldnt if I tried
Honey if I get restless
Baby youre not that kind

Dont go breaking my heart
You take the weight off me
Honey when you knock on my door
I gave you my key

Nobody knows it
When I was down
I was your clown
Nobody knows it
Right from the start
I gave you my heart
I gave you my heart

So dont go breaking my heart
I wont go breaking your heart
Dont go breaking my heart

And nobody told us
`cause nobody showed us
And now its up to us babe
I think we can make it

So dont misunderstand me
You put the light in my life
You put the sparks to the flame
Ive got your heart in my sights


----------



## RoseRed

Sister, You’ve been on my mind
Sister, We’re two of a kind
So Sister, I’m Keepin’ my eyes on you

I Betcha think I don’t know nuthin’
But singin’ the Blues
Oh Sister, Have I got news for you
I’m somethin’
I hope you think that you’re somethin’ too

Scufflin’ I been up that lonesome road
And I seen a lot of Suns goin’ down
Oh, but trust me
No Low life’s gonna run me around

So let me tell you somethin’ sister
Remember your name
No twister, gonna steal your stuff away
My sister
Sho’ ain’t got a whole lot of time
So shake your shimmy,
Sister
‘Cause Honey this Shug is feelin’ fine.


----------



## Pandora

I remember when, I remember, I remember when I lost my mind,
There was something so pleasant about that place...
Even your emotions had an echo in so much space.

And when you're out there, without care,
Yeah, I was out of touch.
But it wasn't because I didn't know enough:
I just knew too much

Does that make me crazy?
Does that make me crazy?
Does that make me crazy?
Probably (Or Possibly)

And I hope that you are having the time of your life,
But think twice, that's my only advice.

Come on now who do you, who do you, who do you think you are,
Ha ha ha, bless your soul,
You really think you're in control!

Well,
I think you're crazy...
I think you're crazy...
I think you're crazy...
Just like me.

My heroes had the heart to lose their lives out on a limb,
And all I remember is thinkin' I wanna be like them.

Ever since I was little, ever since I was little it looked like fun,
And it's no coincidence I've come,
And I can die when I'm done.

But maybe I'm crazy?
Maybe you're crazy?
Maybe we're crazy?
Probably!


----------



## greyhound

In anticipation of the upcoming winter storm....

Oh, the weather outside is frightful,
But the fire is so delightful,
And since we've no place to go,
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.

It doesn't show signs of stopping,
And I brought some corn for popping;
The lights are turned way down low,
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.

When we finally say good night,
How I'll hate going out in the storm;
But if you really hold me tight,
All the way home I'll be warm.

The fire is slowly dying,
And, my dear, we're still good-bye-ing,
But as long as you love me so.
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## Kerad

*Better late than never. * 

A Merry ####ing Christmas, South Park style.  
*-------------------------------------------------*

I heard there is no Christmas,
In the silly Middle East..
No trees, no snow, no Santa Claus,
They have different religious beliefs...
They believe in Muhammad,
And not in our holiday...
And so every December,
I go to the Middle East and say...

Hey there Mr Muslim, Merry ####ing Christmas
Put down that book, The Koran
And hear some holiday wishes
Incase you haven't noticed,
It's Jesus's Birthday
So get off your heathen Muslim ass
And ####ing celebrate.

There is no holiday season in India,
I've heard..
They don't hang up their stockings,
And that is just absurd..
They've never read a Christmas story,
They don't know what Rudolph is about...
And that's why in December,
I'll go to India and shout...

Hey there Mr Hinduist, Merry ####ing Christmas
Drink eggnog, and eat some beef
and pass it to the missus
Incase you haven't noticed,
It's Jesus's birthday
So get off your heathen Hindu ass,
And ####ing celebrate.

Now I heard that in Japan,
Everyone just lives in sin...
They pray to several gods,
And put needles in their skin...
On December twenty-fifth,
all they do is eat a cake...
and that is why I'll go to Japan,
and walk around and say...

Hey there Mr Shintoist, Merry ####ing Christmas
God is gonna kick your ass You infidelic pagan scum.
Incase you haven't noticed,
There's festive things to do
So lets all rejoice for Jesus
and Merry ####ing Christmas to you.

On Christmas Day, I travel round the world and say..
Taoists, Korishnas, Buddists
and all you atheists too..
Merry ####ing Christmas to you.


----------



## Fubar

Looking For Space
John Denver

On the road of experience, I'm trying to find my own way.
Sometimes I wish that I could fly away
When I think that I'm moving, suddently things stand still
I'm afraid 'cause I think they always will

And I'm looking for space
And to find out who I am
And I'm looking to know and understand
It's a sweet, sweet dream
Sometimes I'm almost there
Sometimes I fly like an eagle
And sometimes I'm deep in despair

All alone in the universe, sometimes that's how it seems
I get lost in the sadness and the screams
Then I look in the center, suddently everything's clear
I find myself in the sunshine and my dreams

And I'm looking for space
And to find out who I am
And I'm looking to know and understand
It's a sweet, sweet dream
Sometimes I'm almost there
Sometimes I fly like an eagle
And sometimes I'm deep in despair

On the road of experience, join in the living day
if there's an answer, it's just that it's just that way

When you're looking for space
And to find out who you are
When you're looking to try and reach the stars
It's a sweet, sweet sweet dream
Sometimes I'm almost there
Sometimes I fly like an eagle


----------



## RoseRed

Such a feelin's coming over me 
There is wonder in most every thing I see 
Not a cloud in the sky, got the sun in my eyes 
And I won't be surprised if it's a dream 

Everything I want the world to be 
Is now coming true especially for me 
And the reason is clear, it's because you are here 
You're the nearest thing to heaven that I've seen 

{Refrain}
I'm on the top of the world looking down on creation 
And the only explanation I can find 
Is the love that I've found ever since you've been around 
Your love's put me at the top of the world 

Something in the wind has learned my name 
And it's telling me that things are not the same 
In the leaves on the trees and the touch of the breeze
There's a pleasin' sense of happiness for me 

There is only one wish on my mind 
When this day is through I hope that I will find 
That tomorrow will be just the same for you and me 
All I need will be mine if you are here 

{Refrain twice}


----------



## jazz lady

Headin' up to San Francisco
for the Labor Day weekend show,
I've got my hush-puppies on,
I guess I never was meant for
glitter rock and roll.
And honey I didn't know
that I'd be missin' you so.

Come Monday It'll be all right,
Come Monday I'll be holding you tight.
I spent four lonely days in a brown L.A. haze
and I just want you back by my side.

Yes it's been quite a summer,
rent-a-cars and west bound trains.
And now you're off on vacation,
somethin' you tried to explain.
And darlin' I love you so that's
the reason I just let you go.

Come Monday It'll be all right,
Come Monday I'll be holding you tight.
I spent four lonely days in a brown L.A. haze
and I just want you back by my side.

I can't help it honey,
you're that much a part of me now.
Remember the night in Montana when
we said there'd be no room for doubt.

I hope you're enjoyin' the scenery,
I know that it's pretty up there.
We can go hikin on Tuesday,
with you I'd walk anywhere.
California has worn me quite thin,
I just can't wait to see you again.

Come Monday It'll be all right,
Come Monday I'll be holding you tight.
I spent four lonely days in a brown L.A. haze
and I just want you back by my side.


----------



## jazz lady

I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph; I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel right when you’re gone away

You've gone away
You don't feel me here anymore

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There’s so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m open 
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel right when you’re gone away

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m open
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel right when you’re gone away

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel right when you’re gone away

You've gone away
You don't feel me here anymore


----------



## jazz lady

A hundred days had made me older since the last time that I saw your pretty face
A thousand lights had made me colder and I don’t think I can look at this the same
But all the miles had separate
They disappeared now when I’m dreaming of your face

I’m here without you baby but your still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby and I dream about you all the time
I’m here without you baby but your still with me in my dreams
And tonight it’s only you and me

The miles just keep rolling as the people either way to say hello
I hear this life is overrated but I hope it gets better as we go

I’m here without you baby but your still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby and I dream about you all the time
I’m here without you baby but your still with me in my dreams
And tonight girl it’s only you and me

Everything I know, and anywhere I go 
it gets hard but it won’t take away my love
And when the last one falls, when it’s all said and done
it get hard but it won’t take away my love

I’m here without you baby but your still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby and I dream about you all the time
I’m here without you baby but your still with me in my dreams
And tonight girl it’s only you and me

I’m here without you baby but your still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby and I dream about you all the time
I’m here without you baby but your still with me in my dreams
but tonight girl it’s only you and me


----------



## greyhound

I love 3 doors down....

I took a walk around the world to
Ease my troubled mind
I left my body laying somewhere
In the sands of time
I watched the world float to the dark
Side of the moon
I feel there is nothing I can do, yeah

I watched the world float to the
Dark side of the moon
After all I knew it had to be something
To do with you
I really don’t mind what happens now and then
As long as you’ll be my friend at the end

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be
There holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side with
My superhuman might
Kryptonite

You called me strong, you called me weak,
But still your secrets I will keep
You took for granted all the times I
Never let you down
You stumbled in and bumped your head, if
Not for me then you would be dead
I picked you up and put you back
On solid ground

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be
There holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side with my
Superhuman might
Kryptonite

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be
There holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side with my
Superhuman might
Kryptonite

Yeah!

If I go crazy then will you still
Call me Superman
If I’m alive and well, will you be there
Holding my hand
I’ll keep you by my side with
My superhuman might
Kryptonite


----------



## jazz lady

greyhound said:
			
		

> I love 3 doors down....



Me, too...



She said life’s a lot to think about sometimes
When you’re living in between the lines
And all the stars are sparkling, shine everyday
He said life’s so hard to move in sometimes
When it feels like I’m in the line
And no one even cares to ask me why I feel this way

And I know you feel helpless now, and I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same road, the same road that I’m on, yeah

He said life’s a lot to think about sometimes
When you keep it on between the lines
And everything I want and I want to find one of these days 
But what you thought was real in life
Oh, it somehow steer you wrong
And now you just keep trying and trying to find out where you belong
And I know you feel helpless now, and I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same road, the same road that I’m on

What you thought was real in life, somehow steers you wrong
And now you just keep trying and trying to find where you belong

I know you feel helpless now, I know you feel, hold on
That’s the same, the same road that I’m on...


----------



## jazz lady

*One year ago today...*

Would you know my name 
If I saw you in heaven 
Will it be the same 
If I saw you in heaven 
I must be strong, and carry on 
Cause I know I don't belong 
Here in heaven 

Would you hold my hand 
If I saw you in heaven 
Would you help me stand 
If I saw you in heaven 
I'll find my way, through night and day 
Cause I know I just can't stay 
Here in heaven 

Time can bring you down 
Time can bend your knee 
Time can break your heart 
Have you begging please 
Begging please 

(instrumental) 

Beyond the door 
There's peace I'm sure. 
And I know there'll be no more... 
Tears in heaven 

Would you know my name 
If I saw you in heaven 
Will it be the same 
If I saw you in heaven 
I must be strong, and carry on 
Cause I know I don't belong 
Here in heaven 

Cause I know I don't belong 
Here in heaven 


RIP Dad.


----------



## RoseRed

In this life Ive seen everything I can see woman,
Ive seen lovers flying through the air hand in hand
Ive seen babies dancing in the midnight sun,
And Ive seen dreams that came from the heavenly skies above
Ive seen old men crying at their own grave sides
And Ive seen pigs all sitting watching, picture slides
But I never seen nothing like you.

Chorus
Do ya do ya want my love
Do ya do ya want my face
Do ya do ya want my mind
Do ya do ya want my love

Well i, heard the crowd singin out of tune,
As they, sat and sang auld lang syne by the light of the moon
I heard the preachers bangin on the drums,
And I heard the police playin with their guns
But I never heard nothin like you.

In the country where the sky touches down
On the field, she lay her down to rest
In the morning sun,
They come arunnin just to get a look, just to
Feel to touch her long black hair they dont give a damn

Chorus -- repeat

Well I think you know what Im trying to say woman,
That is Id like to save you for a rainy day,
Ive seen enough of the world to know,
That Ive got to get it all to get it all to grow.

Chorus -- repeat


----------



## RoseRed

Voices Carry

I'm in the dark, I'd like to read his mind
but I'm frightened of the things I might find
Oh, there must be something he's thinking of
to tear him away
when I tell him that I'm falling in love
why does he say

Hush hush
keep it down now
voices carry

I try so hard not to get upset
because I know all the trouble I'll get
oh, he tells me tears are something to hide
and something to fear
and I try so hard to keep it inside
so no one can hear

Hush hush
keep it down now
voices carry

He wants me
but only part of the time
He wants me
if he can keep me in line

Hush hush
keep it down now
voices carry

hush hush, darling, she might overhear
oh, no-voices carry
he said shut up he said shut up
oh God can't you keep it down
voices carry
I wish he would let me talk


----------



## Nupe2

A Very Precious Time
Gil Scott-Heron

Was there a touch of spring?
Did she have a pink dress on?
And when she smiled, her shyest smile
Could you almost touch the warmth?
And was it your first love, a very precious time?

Was there the faintest breeze?
And did she have a ponytail?
And could she make you feel ten feet tall,
Walking down the grassy trail?
Was it your first love, a very precious time, time?

Now they got me trying to define, in later life
What her love means to me
And it keeps me struggling to remember, my first touch of spring.

Was there a touch of spring, in the air?
And did she have a pink dress on?
And when she smiled, her shyest smile
Could you almost touch the warmth?
Was it your first love,
A very precious, very precious, very precious time, time.


----------



## jazz lady

I'm not a perfect person
There's many things I wish I didn't do
But I continue learning
I never meant to do those things to you
And so, I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know

I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
And the reason is you

I'm sorry that I hurt you
It's something I must live with everyday
And all the pain I put you through
I wish that I could take it all away
And be the one who catches all your tears
That's why I need you to hear

I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
And the reason is you
And the reason is you
And the reason is you
And the reason is you

I'm not a perfect person
I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know

I've found a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
And the reason is you

I've found a reason to show
A side of me you didn't know
A reason for all that I do
And the reason is you


----------



## FromTexas

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.

I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown,
Oba - obaserving the 'ypocrites
As they would mingle with the good people we meet.
Good friends we have, oh, good friends we've lost
Along the way.
In this great future, you can't forget your past;
So dry your tears, I seh.

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.
'Ere, little darlin', don't shed no tears:
No, woman, no cry.

I remember when-a we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown.
And then Georgie would make the fire lights,
As it was logwood burnin' through the nights.
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge,
Of which I'll share with you;
My feet is my only carriage,
So I've got to push on through.
But while I'm gone, I mean:
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
I said, everything's gonna be all right-a!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right, now!
Everything's gonna be all right!

So, woman, no cry;
No - no, woman - woman, no cry.
Woman, little sister, don't shed no tears;
No, woman, no cry.

I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown.
And then Georgie would make the fire lights,
As it was logwood burnin' through the nights.
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge,
Of which I'll share with you;
My feet is my only carriage,
So I've got to push on through.
But while I'm gone:

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.
Woman, little darlin', say don't shed no tears;
No, woman, no cry.

Eh! Little darlin', don't shed no tears!
No, woman, no cry.
Little sister, don't shed no tears!
No, woman, no cry.


----------



## Tonio

If this world were mine, I'd place at your feet
All that I own; you've been so good to me
If this world were mine
I'd give you the flowers, the birds and the bees
For with your love inside me, that would be all I need
If this world were mine
I'd give you anything

If this world were mine, I'd make you a king
With wealth untold, you could have anything
If this world were mine
I'd give you each day so sunny and blue
If you wanted the moonlight, I'd give you that too
If this world were mine
I'd give you anything

Oh baby, you're my consolation
And there's no hesitation
When you want me, honey, just call me
And honey, you're my inspiration
And there's so much sensation
When I'm in your arms, when you squeeze me

And the sky would be blue
As long as you're lovin' me
With you here in my arms
Life is so wonderful

Give me pretty lovin', baby
Give me pretty lovin', honey
Keep on lovin' me
You know I need you, baby
Really, really need you, baby...


----------



## FromTexas

Ooh, yeah! All right!
We're jammin':
I wanna jam it wid you.
We're jammin', jammin',
And I hope you like jammin', too.

Ain't no rules, ain't no vow, we can do it anyhow:
I'n'I will see you through,
'Cos everyday we pay the price with a little sacrifice,
Jammin' till the jam is through.

We're jammin' -
To think that jammin' was a thing of the past;
We're jammin',
And I hope this jam is gonna last.

No bullet can stop us now, we neither beg nor we won't bow;
Neither can be bought nor sold.
We all defend the right; Jah - Jah children must unite:
Your life is worth much more than gold.

We're jammin' (jammin', jammin', jammin')
And we're jammin' in the name of the Lord;
We're jammin' (jammin', jammin', jammin'),
We're jammin' right straight from Yah.

Yeh! Holy Mount Zion;
Holy Mount Zion:
Jah sitteth in Mount Zion
And rules all creation.

Yeah, we're - we're jammin' (wotcha-wa),
Wotcha-wa-wa-wa, we're jammin' (wotcha-wa),
See, I wanna jam it wid you
We're jammin' (jammin', jammin', jammin')
I'm jammed: I hope you're jammin', too.

Jam's about my pride and truth I cannot hide
To keep you satisfied.
True love that now exist is the love I can't resist,
So jam by my side.

We're Jammin' (jammin', jammin', jammin'), yeah-eah-eah!
I wanna jam it wid you.
We're jammin', we're jammin', we're jammin', we're jammin',
We're jammin', we're jammin', we're jammin', we're jammin';
Hope you like jammin', too.
We're jammin', we're jammin' (jammin'),
We're jammin', we're jammin' (jammin').
I wanna (I wanna jam it wid you) - I wanna -
I wanna jam wid you now.
Jammin', jammin' (hope you like jammin' too).
Eh-eh! I hope you like jammin', I hope you like jammin',
'Cause (I wanna jam it wid you). I wanna ... wid you.
I like - I hope you - I hope you like jammin', too.
I wanna jam it;
I wanna jam it.


----------



## jazz lady

If you go down to the woods today
You're sure of a big surprise.
If you go down to the woods today
You'd better go in disguise.

For ev'ry bear that ever there was
Will gather there for certain, because
Today's the day the teddy bears have their picnic.

Ev'ry teddy bear who's been good
Is sure of a treat today.
There's lots of marvelous things to eat
And wonderful games to play.

Beneath the trees where nobody sees
They'll hide and seek as long as they please
Cause that's the way the teddy bears have their picnic.

If you go down to the woods today
You'd better not go alone.
It's lovely down in the woods today
But safer to stay at home.

For ev'ry bear that ever there was
Will gather there for certain, because
Today's the day the teddy bears have their picnic.

Picnic time for teddy bears
The little teddy bears are having a lovely time today
Watch them, catch them unawares
And see them picnic on their holiday.

See them gaily gad about
They love to play and shout;
They never have any care;

At six o'clock their mummies and daddies,
Will take them home to bed,
Because they're tired little teddy bears.



I watched "Open Season" last weekend.


----------



## FromTexas

kwillia said:
			
		

> We did too! And my sis and I were  on Smirnoff Watermelon Twisters so when that crazy critter started singing the song about the flatulent dwarf we made M reply it 4 times and were both crying we were laughing so hard...



Weren't Jazz, you, and me supposed to have some movie night to watch some stuff about a year ago?  Where is that tread?  I can't remember what we were supposed to watch now.  

Elaine can bring her hubby's blue label stuff...


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Weren't Jazz, you, and me supposed to have some movie night to watch some stuff about a year ago?  Where is that tread?  I can't remember what we were supposed to watch now.
> 
> Elaine can bring her hubby's blue label stuff...



I think it was supposed to be a Mel Brooks night...Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, etc...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> We did too! And my sis and I were  on Smirnoff Watermelon Twisters so when that crazy critter started singing the song about the flatulent dwarf we made M reply it 4 times and were both crying we were laughing so hard...



We watched it twice.    Too much good stuff was missed the first time because of laughing so hard and loud.  I loved it!


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think it was supposed to be a Mel Brooks night...Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, etc...



Have you seen a pack of Trojans?


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Have you seen a pack of Trojans?



  History of the World, Part I.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> History of the World, Part I.



We need a Mel Brooks movie night.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> We need a Mel Brooks movie night.



  That was the original idea nobody followed through on.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That was the original idea nobody followed through on.



I just wanted it mentioned again, so I could ask what movie night we were supposed to have this year when its next year.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> I just wanted it mentioned again, so I could ask what movie night we were supposed to have this year when its next year.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

>



Have you given into the HDTV big screen craze that has hit the forum, yet?


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Have you given into the HDTV big screen craze that has hit the forum, yet?



No, I'd have no place to put it.  :shrug:  Well, except for my bedroom.   

BTW, my favorite HOTW,P1 quote:

Dole Office Clerk: Occupation? 
Comicus: Stand up philosopher. 
Dole Office Clerk: What? 
Comicus: Stand up philosopher. I coalesce the vapors of human existence into a viable and meaningful comprehension. 
Dole Office Clerk: Oh, a BULL**** artist!


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, I'd have no place to put it.  :shrug:  Well, except for my bedroom.
> 
> BTW, my favorite HOTW,P1 quote:
> 
> Dole Office Clerk: Occupation?
> Comicus: Stand up philosopher.
> Dole Office Clerk: What?
> Comicus: Stand up philosopher. I coalesce the vapors of human existence into a viable and meaningful comprehension.
> Dole Office Clerk: Oh, a BULL**** artist!





Madeline Khan is great in that.  Yes, yes, yes, no, yes, no, no, no, yes!


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Madeline Khan is great in that.  Yes, yes, yes, no, yes, no, no, no, yes!



I love her as Empress Nympho:

Empress Nympho: Say Bob, do I have any openings that this man might fit? 
Crowd: Whooooaaaaaaa! 
Bob: Well, we could use another wine steward. 
Josephus: Hey, I got a great corkscrew. 
Crowd: Whoooaaaaaaa! 
Josephus: Damn, this a hip crowd! 

Marcus Vindictus: What bait must I use to catch your love? I am your
servant. 
Empress Nympho: Ah, but the servant waits, while the master baits. 

Empress Nympho: Virgins, put on your "no entry" signs! We are about to confront... guys!


----------



## jazz lady

*Back to the music...*

I want to see your face in every kind of light
In fields of dawn and forests of the night
And when you stand before the candles on a cake
Oh, let me be the one to hear the silent wish you make 

What are you doing the rest of your life?
North and South and East and West of your life
I have only one request of your life
That you spend it all with me 

All the seasons and the times of your days
All the nickels and the dimes of your days
Let the reasons and the rhymes of your days
All begin and end with me 

I want to see your face in every kind of light
In the fields of dawn and the forests of the night
And when you stand before the candles on a cake
Oh, let me be the one to hear the silent wish you make 

Those tomorrows waiting deep in your eyes
In the world of love that you keep in your eyes
I'll awaken what's asleep in your eyes
It may take a kiss or two 

Through all of my life
Summer, Winter, Spring, and Fall of my life
All I ever will recall of my life
Is all of my life with you


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I want to see your face in every kind of light
> In fields of dawn and forests of the night
> And when you stand before the candles on a cake
> Oh, let me be the one to hear the silent wish you make
> 
> What are you doing the rest of your life?
> North and South and East and West of your life
> I have only one request of your life
> That you spend it all with me
> 
> All the seasons and the times of your days
> All the nickels and the dimes of your days
> Let the reasons and the rhymes of your days
> All begin and end with me
> 
> I want to see your face in every kind of light
> In the fields of dawn and the forests of the night
> And when you stand before the candles on a cake
> Oh, let me be the one to hear the silent wish you make
> 
> Those tomorrows waiting deep in your eyes
> In the world of love that you keep in your eyes
> I'll awaken what's asleep in your eyes
> It may take a kiss or two
> 
> Through all of my life
> Summer, Winter, Spring, and Fall of my life
> All I ever will recall of my life
> Is all of my life with you


----------



## thakidistight

*Foreigner*

Hey, baby, if youre feelin down
I know whats good for you all day
Are you worried what your friends see
Will it ruin your reputation lovin me

cause Im a dirty white boy
Yeah a dirty white boy
A dirty white boy

Dont drive no big black car
Dont like no hollywood movie star
You want me to be true to you
You dont give a damn what I do to you

Im just a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

Well, Im a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, dirty white boy
A dirty white boy

Ive been in trouble since I dont know when
Im in trouble now and I now somehow Ill find trouble again
Im a loner, but Im never alone
Every night I get one step closer to the danger zone

cause Im a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, Im a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

Cmon, cmon boy
Dirty white boy, white boy
Dirty white boy, Im a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

Hey, Im a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, Im a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy, yeah


----------



## otter

Out in the West Texas town of El Paso
I fell in love with a Mexican girl.
Night-time would find me in Rosa's cantina;
Music would play and Felina would whirl.

Blacker than night were the eyes of Felina,
Wicked and evil while casting a spell.
My love was deep for this Mexican maiden;
I was in love but in vain, I could tell.

One night a wild young cowboy came in,
Wild as the West Texas wind.
Dashing and daring,
A drink he was sharing
With wicked Felina,
The girl that I loved.

So in anger I

Challenged his right for the love of this maiden.
Down went his hand for the gun that he wore.
My challenge was answered in less than a heart-beat;
The handsome young stranger lay dead on the floor.

Just for a moment I stood there in silence,
Shocked by the FOUL EVIL deed I had done.
Many thoughts raced through my mind as I stood there;
I had but one chance and that was to run.

Out through the back door of Rosa's I ran,
Out where the horses were tied.
I caught a good one.
It looked like it could run.
Up on its back
And away I did ride,

Just as fast as I

Could from the West Texas town of El Paso
Out to the bad-lands of New Mexico.

Back in El Paso my life would be worthless.
Everything's gone in life; nothing is left.
It's been so long since I've seen the young maiden
My love is stronger than my fear of death.

I saddled up and away I did go,
Riding alone in the dark.
Maybe tomorrow
A bullet may find me.
Tonight nothing's worse than this
Pain in my heart.

And at last here I

Am on the hill overlooking El Paso;
I can see Rosa's cantina below.
My love is strong and it pushes me onward.
Down off the hill to Felina I go.

Off to my right I see five mounted cowboys;
Off to my left ride a dozen or more.
Shouting and shooting I can't let them catch me.
I have to make it to Rosa's back door.

Something is dreadfully wrong for I feel
A deep burning pain in my side.
Though I am trying
To stay in the saddle,
I'm getting weary,
Unable to ride.

But my love for

Felina is strong and I rise where I've fallen,
Though I am weary I can't stop to rest.
I see the white puff of smoke from the rifle.
I feel the bullet go deep in my chest.

From out of nowhere Felina has found me,
Kissing my cheek as she kneels by my side.
Cradled by two loving arms that I'll die for,
One little kiss and Felina, good-bye.


----------



## otter

Ladies and Gentlemen, this is Mambo Number 5

One, two, three, four, five
Everybody in the car, so come on
Let's ride to the liqueur-store around the corner
The boys say they want some gin and juice
But I really don't wanna
Beerbust like I had last week
I must stay deep
Because talk is cheap
I like Angela, Pamela, Sandra and Rita
And as I continue you know
They are getting sweeter
So what can I do I really beg and you my Lord
To me flirting it's just like sport, anything fly
It's all good let me dump it
Please set in the trumpet

A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man

(Mambo number five)

And jump and down go and move it all around
Shake your head to the sound
Put your hand on the ground
Take one step left
And one step right
One to the front and one to the side
Clap your hands once
And clap your hands twice
And if it looks like this
Then you are doing it right


A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man

(Trumpet)

(The trumpet)

(Mambo number five)

(ha ha ha) or (hah, hah, hah)

A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man

I do all
To fall in love with a girl like you
You can't run and you can't hide
You and me gonna touch and sky


----------



## otter

In a dreary Yankee prison where a rebel soldier lay.
By his side there stood a preacher Ere his soul should pass away.
And he faintly whispered: "Parson" as he clutched him by the hand
Oh Parson, tell me quickly, Will my sould pass through the southland?

Will my soul pass through the Southland, through old Virginia grand
Will i see the hills of Georgia and the green fields of Alabam?
Will i see that little churchhouse, where i pledged my heart and hand
Oh Parson, tell me quickly, will my soul pass thorugh the Southland?

Was for loving dear old Dixie, in this dreary cell I lie
Was for loving dear old Dixie, in this northern state i die.
Will you see my little daughter, will you make her understand
Oh Parson, tell my quickly, will my soul pass through the Southland?

Then the Rebel soldier died.


----------



## otter

I want a new drug
One that wont make me sick
One that wont make me crash my car
Or make me feel three feet thick

I want a new drug
One that wont hurt my head
One that wont make my mouth too dry
Or make my eyes too red

One that wont make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when Im with you
When Im alone with you

I want a new drug
One that wont spill
One that dont cost too much
Or come in a pill

I want a new drug
One that wont go away
One that wont keep me up all night
One that wont make me sleep all day

One that wont make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when Im with you
When Im alone with you
Im alone with you baby

I want a new drug
One that does what it should
One that wont make me feel too bad
One that wont make me feel too good

I want a new drug
One with no doubt
One that wont make me talk too much
Or make my face break out

One that wont make me nervous
Wondering what to do
One that makes me feel like I feel when Im with you
When Im alone with you


----------



## otter

Freeze-Frame! - I could see it was a rougli-cut Tuesday

Slow-motion weekdays stare me down. Her lipstick reflex got me wound

There were no defects to be found
snapshot image froze without a sound.
Thursday morning was a hot flash-factor

Her face still focused in my mind.
Test-strip proof-sheet love is hard to find

Friday night we'll dance the spotlight grind

Stop-time heart for me if she's not mine.

Freeze-Frame! Freeze-Frame! Freeze-Frame!
Freeze-Frame! Now Freeze!
Now I'm lookin' at a flashback Sunday

Zoom lens feelings just won't disappear

Close-up darkroom sweet-talk in my ear.
Her hot-spot love for me is strong

This freeze-frame moment can'tbe wrong.
Freeze-Frame! Freeze-Frame! Freeze-Frame! Freeze-Frame! Now Freeze!
Freeze-Frame ! Freeze-Frame ! Freeze-Frame ! Freeze-Frame ! Now Freeze ! .


----------



## RoseRed

Watching girls go passing by
It ain't the latest thing
I'm just standing in a doorway
I'm just trying to make some sense
Out of these girls go passing by
The tales they tell of men
I'm not waiting on a lady
I'm just waiting on a friend

A smile relieves a heart that grieves
Remember what I said
I'm not waiting on a lady
I'm just waiting on a friend
I'm just waiting on a friend

Don't need a whore
I don't need no booze
Don't need a virgin priest
But I need someone I can cry to
I need someone to protect
Making love and breaking hearts
It is a game for youth
But I'm not waiting on a lady
I'm just waiting on a friend


----------



## RoseRed

Colour me your colour, baby 
Colour me your car 
Colour me your colour, darling 
I know who you are 
Come up off your colour chart 
I know where you're coming from 
Call me on the line 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me my love you can call me any day or night 
Call me 
Cover me with kisses, baby 
Cover me with love 
Roll me in designer sheets 
I'll never get enough 
Emotions come I don't know why 
Cover up love's alibi 
Call me on the line 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me oh my love 
When you're ready we can share the wine 
Call me 
Ooh, he speaks the languages of love 
Ooh, amore, chiamami chiamami. 
Oo, appelle-moi mon cherie, appelle-moi 
Anytime anyplace anywhere anyway 
Anytime anyplace anywhere any day, anyway 
Call me my life 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me for a ride 
Call me call me for some overtime 
Take me out and show me off 
Put me on the scene 
Dress Me in the fashions of the nineteen nighties 
You're the man no in between 
I know what you words can mean 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me for a ride 
Call me call me for some overtime 
Call me in my life 
Call me call me in a sweet design 
Call me call me for your lover's lover's alibi 
Call me on the line 
Call me call me any anytime 
Call me 
Oh, call me, ooh ooh ah. 
Call me my love. 
Call me, call me any anytime.


----------



## RoseRed

Oh, it's so funny to be seeing you after so long, girl 
And with the way you look, I understand that you were not impressed 
But I heard you let that little friend of mine 
Take off your party dress 
I'm not gonna get too sentimental 
Like those other sticky valentines 
'Cause I don't know if you are loving some body 
I only know it isn't mine 

Allison, I know this world is killing you 
Oh, Allison, my aim is true 

Well, I see you've got a husband now 
Did he leave your pretty fingers lying in the wedding cake? 
You used to hold him right in your hand 
Ah, but he took all that he could take 
Sometimes I wish that I could stop you from talking 
When I hear the silly things that you say 
I think somebody better put out the big light 
'Cause I can't stand to see you this way 

Allison, I know this world is killing you 
Oh, Allison, my aim is true 
My aim is true 
My aim is true 
(REPEAT AND FADE)


----------



## RoseRed

Here comes johnny yen again
With the liquor and drugs
And the flesh machine
Hes gonna do another strip tease.
Hey man, whered ya get that lotion? 
Ive been hurting since Ive bought the gimmick
About something called love
Yeah, something called love.
Well, thats like hypnotizing chickens.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in the ear before.
I have a lust for life
cause of a lust for life.

Im worth a million in prizes
With my torture film
Drive a gto
Wear a uniform
All on a government loan.
Im worth a million in prizes
Yeah, Im through with sleeping on the sidewalk
No more beating my brains
No more beating my brains
With liquor and drugs
With liquor and drugs.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in my ear before
Well, Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
cause of a lust for life (lust for life, oooo)
I got a lust for life (oooo)
Got a lust for life (oooo)
Oh, a lust for life (oooo)
Oh, a lust for life (oooo)
A lust for life (oooo)
I got a lust for life (oooo)
Got a lust for life.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in my ear before
Well, Ive a lust for life
cause Ive a lust for life.

Here comes johnny yen again
With the liquor and drugs
And the flesh machine
Hes gonna do another strip tease.
Hey man, whered ya get that lotion? 
Your skin starts itching once you buy the gimmick
About something called love
Love, love, love
Well, thats like hypnotizing chickens.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in the ear before
And Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
cause Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
Got a lust for life
Yeah, a lust for life
I got a lust for life
A lust for life
Got a lust for life
Yeah a lust for life
I got a lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life


----------



## Agee

Someone told me
Its all happening at the zoo.

I do believe it,
I do believe its true.

Its a light and tumble journey
From the east side to the park;
Just a fine and fancy ramble
To the zoo.

But you can take the crosstown bus
If its raining or its cold,
And the animals will love it
If you do.

Somethin tells me
Its all happening at the zoo.

The monkeys stand for honesty,
Giraffes are insincere,
And the elephants are kindly but
Theyre dumb.
Orangutans are skeptical
Of changes in their cages,
And the zookeeper is very fond of rum.

Zebras are reactionaries,
Antelopes are missionaries,
Pigeons plot in secrecy,
And hamsters turn on frequently.
What a gas! you gotta come and see
At the zoo.[/font]


----------



## Agee

A man walks down the street
He says why am I soft in the middle now
Why am I soft in the middle
The rest of my life is so hard
I need a photo-opportunity
I want a shot at redemption
Dont want to end up a cartoon
In a cartoon graveyard
Bonedigger bonedigger
Dogs in the moonlight
Far away my well-lit door
Mr. beerbelly beerbelly
Get these mutts away from me
You know I dont find this stuff amusing anymore

If youll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you betty
And betty when you call me
You can call me al

A man walks down the street
He says why am I short of attention
Got a short little span of attention
And wo my nights are so long
Wheres my wife and family
What if I die here
Wholl be my role-model
Now that my role-model is
Gone gone
He ducked back down the alley
With some roly-poly little bat-faced girl
All along along
There were incidents and accidents
There were hints and allegations

If youll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you betty
And betty when you call me
You can call me al
Call me al

A man walks down the street
Its a street in a strange world
Maybe its the third world
Maybe its his first time around
He doesnt speak the language
He holds no currency
He is a foreign man
He is surrounded by the sound
The sound
Cattle in the marketplace
Scatterlings and orphanages
He looks around, around
He sees angels in the architecture
Spinning in infinity
He says amen! and hallelujah!

If youll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you betty
And betty when you call me
You can call me al
Call me al


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Someone told me
> Its all happening at the zoo.
> 
> I do believe it,
> I do believe its true.
> 
> Its a light and tumble journey
> From the east side to the park;
> Just a fine and fancy ramble
> To the zoo.
> 
> But you can take the crosstown bus
> If its raining or its cold,
> And the animals will love it
> If you do.
> 
> Somethin tells me
> Its all happening at the zoo.
> 
> The monkeys stand for honesty,
> Giraffes are insincere,
> And the elephants are kindly but
> Theyre dumb.
> Orangutans are skeptical
> Of changes in their cages,
> And the zookeeper is very fond of rum.
> 
> Zebras are reactionaries,
> Antelopes are missionaries,
> Pigeons plot in secrecy,
> And hamsters turn on frequently.
> What a gas! you gotta come and see
> At the zoo.[/font]




   Aren't you sweet!  

I :heart: my Uncle and Love him!


----------



## Agee

If the sun
Aint shinin bright
And the moon the moon
Wont shine for you tonight
If thr stars in the sky gone away
And you feel
Feelin real slow down today
If life gets hard to understand
And the whole thing is getting out of hand
Come to poppa
Come see your poppa

If you need a pacifier
Call me anytime
Ill try to be your satisfier
If you feel
Like a horse
Blazin at the bit
Call my number
Anytime night or day
Ill get ya fixed
If life gets hard to understand
And your whole life is way out ofhand
Come to poppa
Come see your poppa


----------



## Agee

Lets put a new coat of paint
On this lonesome old town
Set em up, set em up well be knockin em down
You wear a dress babe, Ill wear a tie
Well laugh at that old bloodshot moon
In that burgundy sky

All our scribbled love dreams
Lost or thrown away
Never miss the shuffle on an overflowin day
When love needs a transfusion
Shoot it full of wine
Fishin for a good time
Starts with throwin in your line

Lets put a new coat of paint
On this lonesome old town
Set em up, set em up well be knockin em down
You wear a dress babe, Ill wear a tie
Well laugh at that old bloodshot moon
In that burgundy sky


----------



## RoseRed

Here comes the sun, here comes the sun, 
and I say it's all right 

Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter 
Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun 
and I say it's all right 

Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces 
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun 
and I say it's all right 

Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes... 

Little darling, I feel that ice is slowly melting 
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been clear 
Here comes the sun, here comes the sun, 
and I say it's all right 
It's all right


----------



## Agee

Up with the sun, gone with the wind,

She always said I was lazy.

Leavin my home, leavin my friends,

Runnin when things get too crazy.

Out on thr road, out neath the stars,

Feelin the breeze, passin the cars.


Women have come, women have gone,

Everyone tryin to cage me.

Some were so sweet, I barely got free,

Others, they only enraged me.

Sometimes at night, I see their faces,

I feel the traces they left on my soul.

Those are the memories that made me a wealthy soul.


Travelin man, love when I can,

Turn loose my hand cause Im goin.

Travelin man, catch if you can,

But sooner or lare Im goin.

Travelin man ... travelin man, yes I am.


Sometimes at night, I see their faces,

I feel the traces they left on my soul.

These are the memories that made me a wealthy soul.

These are the memories that made me a wealthy soul.


----------



## RoseRed

Oh, Donna, Oh, Donna
Oh, Donna, Oh, Donna

I had a girl
Donna was her name
Since she left me
I've never been the same
'cause I love my girl
Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?

Now that you're gone
I'm left all alone
All by myself
To wander and roam
'cause I love my girl
Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?

Well, darlin', now that you're gone
I don't know what I'll do
All the time and all my love for yo-ou-ou

I had a girl
Donna was her name
Since she left me
I've never been the same
'cause I love my girl
Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?

Oh, Donna, Oh, Donna
Oh, Donna, Oh, Donna


----------



## Tonio

Here's a Supremes hit that I've never heard on oldies radio. Written by the great Smokey Robinson.

Long gone lover, my baby is a...
Long gone lover, my baby is a...
Long gone lover, my baby is a...
Long gone, long gone

Let me tell you that he's far, far away
But I think about him every day
In my dreams at night I see his face
Aint no other guy gonna take his place
I just kiss his letter
And I feel better

He's been gone for such a long, long time
But you know Im sure that he's still mine
Though the things people say are hurting me
They're tryin to make me think he's deserting me
I just kiss his letter
And I feel better

Long gone lover, my baby is a...
Long gone lover, my baby is a...
Long gone lover, my baby is a...
Long gone, long gone

I got a letter from him just this afternoon
Telling me that he'll be coming soon
Whenever I'm down and feeling bad
Whenever my heart is feeling sad
I just kiss his letter
And I feel better

Long gone lover, my baby is a...
Long gone lover, my baby is a...
Long gone lover, my baby is a...


----------



## Seraphim

Artist: The Commodores Lyrics
Song: Brick House Lyrics
Chorus:
She's a brick----house
Mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out
She's a brick----house
The lady's stacked and that's a fact, 
ain't holding nothing back. 

She's a brick----house
She's the one, the only one, 
who's built like a amazon 
We're together everybody knows, 
and here's how the story goes. 

Verse:
1. She knows she got everything
a woman needs to get a man, yeah. 
How can she use, the things she use
36-24-36, what a winning hand! 


(Chorus)


Verse:
2. The clothes she wears, the sexy ways, 
make an old man wish for younger days
She knows she's built and knows how to please
Sure enough to knock a man to his knees


(Chorus)


Bridge:
Shake it down, shake it down now (repeat)


----------



## JumpinJack

Title: Freebird lyrics 
 Artist: Lynyrd Skynyrd 
If I leave here tomorrow 
Would you still remember me? 
For I must be travelling on, now, 
'Cause there's too many places I've got to see. 
But, if I stayed here with you, girl, 
Things just couldn't be the same. 
'Cause I'm as free as a bird now, 
And this bird you can not change. 
Lord knows, I can't change. 

Bye, bye, its been a sweet love. 
Though this feeling I can't change. 
But please don't take it badly, 
'Cause Lord knows I'm to blame. 
But, if I stayed here with you girl, 
Things just couldn't be the same. 
Cause I'm as free as a bird now, 
And this bird you'll never change. 
And this bird you can not change. 
Lord knows, I can't change. 
Lord help me, I can't change.


----------



## meangirl

*Elton John*
*Honky Cat*
When I look back boy I must have been green
Bopping in the country, fishing in a stream
Looking for an answer trying to find a sign
Until I saw your city lights honey I was blind

They said get back honky cat
Better get back to the woods
Well I quit those days and my redneck ways
And oh the change is gonna do me good

You better get back honky cat
Living in the city ain't where it's at
It's like trying to find gold in a silver mine
It's like trying to drink whisky from a bottle of wine

Well I read some books and I read some magazines
About those high class ladies down in New Orleans
And all the folks back home well, said I was a fool
They said oh, believe in the Lord is the golden rule

They said stay at home boy, you gotta tend the farm
Living in the city boy, is going to break your heart
But how can you stay, when your heart says no
How can you stop when your feet say go


----------



## FireBrand

*B r u c e - C o c k b u r n*

I space the artist's name out because the automated board censorship machine
will not let you say Bruce ####burn ! (pronounced Co-Burn !)

*"mama just wants to barrelhouse all night long" by B.C.*


i was up the road on easy street
watching everybody stand around and cheat
a man comes up and says "move along
down to the corner where you belong"
but mama just wants to barrelhouse all night long

i hear the city singing like a siren choir
some fool tried to set this town on fire
tv preacher screams "come on along"
i feel like fay wray face to face with king kong
but mama just wants to barrelhouse all night long

sometimes i wonder what i am
i feel like i'm living in a hologram
it doesn't seem to matter what's right or wrong
everybody's grabbing and coming on strong
but mama just wants to barrelhouse all night


----------



## Seraphim

Jordan Hill
Remember me this way

Every now and then 
We find a special friend 
Who never lets us down 

Who understands it all 
Reaches out each time you fall 
You're the best friend that I've found 

I know you can't stay 
A part of you will never ever go away 
Your heart will stay 

I'll make a wish for you 
And hope it will come true 
That life would just be kind 
To such a gentle mind 
If you lose your way 
Think back on yesterday 
Remember me this way 
Remember me this way 

I don't need eyes to see 
The love you bring to me 
No matter where I go 

And I know that you'll be there 
Forever more a part of me, you're everywhere 
I'll always care 

I'll make a wish for you 
And hope it will come true 
That life would just be kind 
To such a gentle mind 
If you lose your way 
Think back on yesterday 
Remember me this way 
Remember me this way 

And I'll be right behind your shoulder watching you 
I'll be standing by your side and all you do 
And I won't ever leave 
As long as you believe 
You just believe 

I'll make a wish for you 
And hope it will come true 
That life would just be kind 
To such a gentle mind 
If you lose your way 
Think back on yesterday 
Remember me this way 
Remember me this way


----------



## JumpinJack

KANYE WEST LYRICS

"Gold Digger"
(feat. Jamie Foxx)

[Jamie Foxx]
She take my money when I'm in need
Yea she's a trifflin friend indeed
Oh she's a gold digga way over town
That dig's on me

[Chorus:]
(She gives me money)
Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
But she ain't messin' wit no broke niggaz
(She gives me money)
Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger (When I'm in need)
But she ain't messin' wit no broke niggaz
Get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
Get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
Get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
Get down girl gone head

[Verse 1:]
Cutie the bomb
Met her at a beauty salon
With a baby louis vuitton
Under her underarm
She said I can tell you ROC
I can tell by ya charm
Far as girls you got a flock
I can tell by ya charm and ya arm
but I'm lookin for the one
have you seen her
My psychic told me she have a ass like Serena
Trina, Jennifer Lopez, four kids
An I gotta take all they bad ass to show-biz
Ok get ya kids but then they got their friends
I Pulled up in the Benz, they all got up In
We all went to Den and then I had to pay
If you ####in with this girl then you betta be payed
You know why
It take too much to touch her
From what I heard she got a baby by Busta
My best friend say she use to #### wit Usher
I dont care what none of yall say I still love her

[Chorus:]
(She gives me money)
Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
But she ain't messin' wit no broke niggaz
(She gives me money)
Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger (When I'm in need)
but she ain't messin' wit no broke niggaz
get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl gone head

[Verse 2:]
18 years, 18 years
She got one of yo kids got you for 18 years
I know somebody payin child support for one of his kids
His baby momma's car and crib is bigger than his
You will see him on TV Any Given Sunday
Win the Superbowl and drive off in a Hyundai
She was spose to buy ya shorty TYCO with ya money
She went to the doctor got lypo with ya money
She walkin around lookin like Michael with ya money
Should of got that insured got GEICO for ya moneeey
If you aint no punk holla We Want Prenup
WE WANT PRENUP!, Yeaah
It's something that you need to have
Cause when she leave yo ass she gone leave with half
18 years, 18 years
And on her 18th birthday he found out it wasn't his

[Chorus:]
(She gives me money)
Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger (When I'm in Need)
But she ain't messin' wit no broke niggaz
(She gives me money)
Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger (When I'm in need)
but she ain't messin' wit no broke niggaz
get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl gone head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl gone head

[Verse 3:]
Now I aint sayin you a gold digger you got needs
You dont want ya dude to smoke but he can't buy weed
You got out to eat and he cant pay yall cant leave
There's dishes in the back, he gotta roll up his sleeves
But why yall washin watch him
He gone make it into a Benz out of that Datson
He got that ambition baby look in his eyes
This week he moppin floorz next week it's the fries
So, stick by his side
I know his dude's ballin but yea thats nice
And they gone keep callin and tryin
But you stay right girl
But when you get on he leave yo a** for a white girl

Get down girl gone head get down
Get down girl gone head get down
get down girl gone head get down
get down girl gone head
(lemme hear dat bak)


----------



## Seraphim

*EAMON LYRICS*

*"I Love Them Ho's (Ho-Wop)"*

Yeah...
Girl i thank ya for this wondeful night
Wishing i could see ya one more time
But i don`t think ya will love me
So i thank you
If you wanna still fool around
You can come to the next town
But until then i gotta go 
So i thank you

I love them ho's, love them ho's, love them ho's _[4x's]_

Looking sad, even though we just met
No need to get upset
But i got a show, gotta go, so i thank you
And if you wanna still get sexed down
You can catch the next greyhound
But until then i gotta go, so i thank you

I love them ho's, love them ho's, love them ho's _[4x's]_

Oh, lettin' you know that i love them ho's _[4x's]_

Girl i thank ya for this wondeful night
Wishing i could see ya one more time
But i don`t think ya will love me
So i thank you
If you wanna still fool around
You can come to the next town
But until then i gotta go 
So i thank you

I love them ho's, love them ho's, love them ho's _[4x's]_
Oh, lettin' you know that i love them ho's _[4x's]_


----------



## LostSoul20010

NADA SURF LYRICS

"Popular"

Three important rules for breaking up
Don't put off breaking up when you know you want to
Prolonging the situation only makes it worse
Tell him honestly, simply, kindly, but firmly
Don't make a big production
Don't make up an elaborate story
This will help you avoid a big tear jerking scene
If you wanna date other people say so
Be prepared for the boy to feel hurt and rejected
Even if you've gone together for only a short time,
And haven't been too serious,
There's still a feeling of rejection
When someone says she prefers the company of others
To your exclusive company,
But if you're honest, and direct,
And avoid making a flowery emotional speech when you brake the news,
The boy will respect you for your frankness,
And honestly he'll appreciate the kind of straight forward manner
In which you told him your decision
Unless he's a real jerk or a cry baby you will remain friends

I'm head of the class
'm popular
I'm a quarter back
I'm popular
My mom says I'm a catch
I'm popular
I'm never last picked
I got a cheerleader chick

Being attractive is the most important thing there is
If you wanna catch the biggest fish in your pond
You have to be as attractive as possible
Make sure to keep your hair spotless and clean
Wash it at least every two weeks
Once every two weeks
And if you see Johnny football hero in the hall
Tell him he played a great game
Tell him you like his article in the newspaper

I'm the party star
I'm popular
I've got my own car
I'm popular
I'll never get caught
I'm popular
I make football bets
I'm a teachers pet.

I purpose we support a one month limit on going steady
I think It will keep people more able to deal with weird situation
And get to know more people
I think if you're ready to go out with Johnny
Now's the time to tell him about your one month limit
He wont mind he'll appreciate your fresh look on dating
And once you've dated someone else you can date him again
I'm sure he'll like it
Everyone will appreciate it
You so novel what a good idea
You can keep you time to your self
You don't need date insurance
You can go out with whoever you want to
Every boy, every boy, in the whole world could be yours
If you'll just listen to my plan
THE TEENAGE GUIDE TO POPULARITY


----------



## ChumpChange

LostSoul20010 said:
			
		

> NADA SURF LYRICS
> 
> "Popular"




I've been popular all my life you know what I'm sayin' dude!


----------



## Seraphim

JumpWritten by: Edward Van Halen, David Lee Roth, Michael Anthony, Alex Van Halen.© 1983 Van Halen Music ASCAP.All Rights Reserved.---I get up, and nothing gets me down.  You got it tough. I've seen the toughest around.  And I know, baby, just how you feel.  You've got to roll with the punches to get to what's real  Oh can't you see me standing here,  I've got my back against the record machine  I ain't the worst that you've seen.  Oh can't you see what I mean ?  Might as well jump. Jump !  Might as well jump.  Go ahead, jump. Jump !  Go ahead, jump.  Aaa-ohh Hey you ! How said that ?  Baby how you been ?  You say you don't know, you won't know  until we begin.  Well can't you see me standing here,  I've got my back against the record machine  I ain't the worst that you've seen.  Oh can't you see what I mean ?  Might as well jump. Jump !  Go ahead, jump.  Might as well jump. Jump !  Go ahead, jump.  (guitar solo)  (keyboard solo)  Might as well jump. Jump !  Go ahead, jump.  Get it and jump. Jump !  Go ahead, jump


----------



## LostSoul20010

AARON CARTER LYRICS

"Oh Aaron"
(feat. Nick Carter And No Secrets)

[Aaron:] Well, I guess the best way for me to begin is
The Other day I was hanging with some friends
Going around the room talking about our favorite noise
I said I had a brother in the Backstreet Boys
So everyone screamed

[Group of Kids:] Hey is this some kinda trick

[Dopey Guy:] Yea, which one is he?

[Aaron:] The Blonde One, Nick
Then the cutest girl said:

[Girl:] I have to see their show
But I have no ticket, Aaron
How can I go

[Aaron:] Your wish is my command
See it's no problem, hon
In fact I'll get some tickets here for everyone
All I gotta is pick up the celly
And its a done deal
Let me call Nick and tell him

[Other Guy:] By the way Aaron, if you could, while you're at it
Can you hook up some seats
For my friends and my parents?

[Aaron:] So I said to myself, well heck, why not?
There's nothing that can beat the connection I got

[Chorus (girls):] Aaron, Oh Aaron
What are you going to do?
You make empty promises oh so big
([Aaron:] man)
How gonna make them come true?
([Aaron:] I don't know)
Aaron, Oh Aaron,
What are we going to do with you?
Always a makin' a bigger mistake
Always a-makin' a fool
([Aaron:] Yo, I gotta make a phone call)

[Ring]

[Nick:] Hello?

[Aaron:] Hey Nick
I need a favor from you, dude
I promised people tickets
So you gotta come through

[Nick:] Sure, bro...how many do you need?

[Aaron:] 1...2...uh, 3003

[Nick:] WHAT?!
I can get you maybe a dozen
You can't promise seats to everyone and their cousin
What did you do? 
How'd you get in this mess?

[Aaron:] I was talkin to this girl...

[Nick:] Hold your breath
I know the rest
Guess you better get yourself a whole lotta money

[Aaron:] For 3000 tickets?
Nick, that's isn't funny.
How'm I supposed to pull that off in so little time?

[Nick:] You got me, Aaron
That's your problem...not mine

[Chorus (girls):] Aaron, Oh Aaron
([Aaron:] What do I do?)
What are you going to do?
You make empty promises oh so big
([Aaron:] What?)
How gonna make them come true?
Aaron, Oh Aaron, 
([Aaron (annoyed):] What?)
What are we going to do with you?
([Aaron:] I don't know)
Always a makin' a bigger mistake 
([Aaron:] So, it was just one mistake)
Always a-makin' a fool
([Aaron:] Whatever)

[Aaron:] How in the world can he do that to me?
I thought we were blood.
I thought we were family.
We're gettin' to the show
We'll get good seats
Everyone on the bus, you're all coming with me
I'm tellin' you guys when we get to the gate
He can never say "no" when he looks at my face
Hook me up! Nick, Man, I swear I'll pay you back

[Nick:] Well come to think about, we need an opening act.

[Aaron:] What do you want me to do: tell jokes; dance; act?

[Nick:] Nah, I want you on stage, I want you to rap. 
'Cause if you don't you're gonna have some disappointed friends
And by the way you're on at eight, that's when the show begins

[Chorus (girls):] Aaron. Oh, Aaron, what are you going to do?
([Aaron:] Man)
You make big promises oh so big
How you gonna make it come true?
([Aaron:] One promise man)
Aaron. Oh, Aaron,
What are we going to do with you?
([Aaron:] I'm desperate)
Always a-makin' a bigger mistake
([Aaron:] I'm desperate, Man [squeak])
Always a-makin' a fool

[Repeat until fade]


----------



## Seraphim

* *

*PETER GABRIEL LYRICS*

*"In Your Eyes"*

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes


----------



## LostSoul20010

Well, I'm tryin', yes I'm tryin just to get a line on you
Where you been?
But I'm havin' trouble puttin' a find on you
I'm wearin' thin
Somebody else been shaking your tree. 
Supposed to saving all that stuff for me.

You been hidin', yes your're hidin', you been stayin' out on me.
Sneakin' 'round.
Me and you ain't workin' out just like we oughta be. 
You've got me down.
Somebody else been shaking your tree.
Supposed to be saving all that stuff for me.

I'm tired of foolin' around with you, and sittin' here alone.
It's on my mind.
I think it's time for me to find a new tree of my own.
It's plantin' time.
Anything you wanna do is cool with me.
I don't care who shakes your tree.


"Brown Sugar"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons.

My friends, they all told me,
Man, there's something gonna change your life.
My friends, they all told me,
Man, there's something gonna change your life.
Gotta have that brown sugar.
Man it's just gonna change my life.
Man, I gotta have that brown sugar.
Man, it's just gonna make me feel so right.

There's something make me feel good,
and it's gonna change my life.
There's something make me feel good,
and it's gonna change my life.
I gotta have some of that Brown Sugar,
Gotta try it before I die.

Man it sure do save me
when there's no place left for me.
Man it sure do save me
when there's no place left for me.
Gotta have some of that Brown Sugar
as long as that's gonna set me free.

Man, there's somethin' make me feel good
and it's gonna change my life.
Man, there's somethin' make me feel good
and it's gonna change my life.
I gotta have some of that Brown Sugar,
Gotta try it before I die.


"Squank"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons, Bill Ham, Dusty Hill.

Woman, grab your children, run and hide.
Don't let it catch up with you.
You gotta fight it to stay alive, 
and if it gets you, man, you're through.

It smells so rotten and rank.
Well, everybody calls it the squank.

It's sick, depressin, gettin' bigger all the time.
Don't help it any way you can.
It's grey and brown and sometimes lime
and it's spreadin' all over the land.

And soon we'll be all breathin' out of tanks
if somethin' ain't done about the squank.

The meanest thing the world's ever bred
by me and you and my kinfold too.
A monster can't live unless it's fed,
and it's being fed by me and you.
And soon it's gonna leave the world blank,
and we'll all be erased by the squank.


"Goin' Down To Mexico"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons, Bill Ham, Dusty Hill.

I was on my way down to Mexico,
there was trouble on the rise.
It was nothing more than I'd left behind,
which was much to my surprise.
I turned around and lit a cigarette
wiped the dust off of my boots.
When up ahead I saw the crowd,
I knew it was no use.

I'ts been the same way for Oh so long,
it looks like I'm singing the same old song.

A fine and fancy man was he,
doing good things for the poor.
Givin' rides in his rockin' Eighty-eight for free.*
They could not hope for more.
When it came my turn he said to me,
"Have I seen your face before?"
I said, "Oh no, you must be wrong,
I'm from a distant shore.

So if you don't mind, I'll just move along
but it looks like I'm singin' the same old song."

A Nineteen Forty movie star
with a long forgotten name.
She was a sexy mess in her pleated dress,
still hangin' on to fame.
With forgotten lines she missed her cue
and left a glass of wine at home.
She was singin' the same song that I was.
Could we both be wrong?

So hand in hand we walked along,
each of us singin' the same old song.


"Old Man"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons, Dusty Hill, Frank Beard.

Old man sleepin' the hot day away,
while he dreams a thousand yesterdays.
'Cause he's had so many come his way.
All he cares about is somewhere to lay his head tomorrow.

Old man sits and thinks about his home.
Doesn't matter 'cause he's all alone.
What he'd give to get back on his own.
Curses his body 'cause it's old and it gives no transportation.
He sits in his one room shack alone but it provides no consolation.

What a shame,
his time is nearin'.
His eyes won't let him see
the skies are clearin'.
Someone tells him
without his hearin'.
It's no news to those who've been around
while things are changin'.


"Neighbor, Neighbor"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons.

Neighbor, neighbor, why you messin' in my life?
Neighbor, neighbor, you've been talkin' to my wife,
tellin' her you seen me
runnin' wild the other night,
runnin' wild the other night.

A neighbor, neighbor, theres's always one in every crowd.
A neighbor, neighbor, tellin' lies and talkin' loud.
You better watch your step now.
You might fall off your cloud.
you might fall off your cloud.

Now I was walking down a dusty road
when along came a neighbor of mine.
He saw me walkin' with my head hung down,
he just had to stop and pass the time.
Neighbor, neighbor, floatin' in the salty brine.
floatin' in the salty brine.


"Certified Blues"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons, Bill Ham, Frank Beard.

I woke up this mornin' with these certified blues,
they sure been stalkin' me 'round.
So down tonight I couldn't tie my shoes.
They about to drop me in the ground.

If I could shake loose I would feel so fine.
There's one thing for sure and it's on my mind.
These certified blues are gonna take their time.

I've been livin' here, way down South,
a place that I wanna stay.
Been workin' hard just to feed my mouth.
Just can keep them blues away.

There's one thing for sure and it's on my mind.
These certified blues are gonna take their time.
If I could shake loose I would feel so fine.

You say you're feelin' bad and you don't know why.
You're broke and your woman been ly'n'.
And just one thing before I'm fired,
the blues have just been certified.

If I could shake loose I would feel so fine.
There's one thing for sure and it's on my mind.
These certified blues are gonna take their time.


"Bedroom Thang"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons

I know you wanna be my bedroom thang,
but you're much too young.
You're the finest thing I've ever seen.
You just wanna have fun.

I need someone who can scratch my back.
I need someone who can carry my pack.
I need someone to be with me at night.
You're gonna make me feel alright.

Don't you bother me with petty lines,
I know you ran away from home.
This might come to you as some surprise,
I wish you'd leave me alone.

I need someone to scratch my back.
I need someone to carry my pack.
I need someone to be with me at night.
You're gonna make me feel alright.


"Just Got Back From Baby's"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons, Bill Ham.

(Spoken: Douse that light...)

Now I just got back from baby's,
we been rollin' all night long.
I said I just got back from baby's,
we been rollin' all night long.
She come on likes and love me,*
but I feel like somethin' wrong.

Now, sometimes I go see baby,
and sometimes she come see me.
I said, sometimes I go see baby,
and sometimes baby come see me.
I got a funny, funny feelin'
I'm not the only man she sees.

Now, I just got back from baby's,
big white house on the hill.
I said, I just got back from baby's,
big white house on the hill.
If her lovin' don't get me,
I know her husband will.


"Back Door Love Affair"
Words and music by Billy Gibbons, Bill Ham.

Got to have you baby, 
don't you say that you don't care.*
Got to have you baby, 
don't you say that you don't care.

Any way you want it baby,
I'll settle for a back door love affair.

I call you on the telephone,
the party says that you ain't there.
I call you on the telephone,
the party says that you ain't there.

When a man asked who's callin', 
I said, just tell 'em it's a back door love affair.


[[[Notes:
"Just Got back from Baby's": The asterisked line has been called into question.
The text here reflects the official lyrics book, but the actual line
may be "she comes on like she loves me".
"Goin' Down to Mexico": The asterisked line has been called into question.
While the text here agrees with the official lyrics book, the actual line
could read, in part, "Rocket 88" referring to a Rocket 88 Oldsmobile.
"Back Door Love Affair": The asterisked line has been called into question.
The text here reflects the official lyrics book, but the actual line sounds
like "Got to have you baby, even though you say that you don't care."


----------



## ChumpChange

[QUOTEzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz]=LostSoul20010]"Squank"[QUOTE/]

  


"Dancing Queen"

You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
See that girl, watch that scene, dig in the Dancing Queen

Friday night and the lights are low
Looking out for the place to go
Where they play the right music, getting in the swing
You come in to look for a king
Anybody could be that guy
Night is young and the music's high
With a bit of rock music, everything is fine
You're in the mood for a dance
And when you get the chance...

You are the Dancing Queen, young and sweet, only seventeen
Dancing Queen, feel the beat from the tambourine
You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
See that girl, watch that scene, dig in the Dancing Queen

You're a teaser, you turn 'em on
Leave them burning and then you're gone
Looking out for another, anyone will do
You're in the mood for a dance
And when you get the chance...

You are the Dancing Queen, young and sweet, only seventeen
Dancing Queen, feel the beat from the tambourine
You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
See that girl, watch that scene, dig in the Dancing Queen


----------



## Seraphim

I have a headache   I should be in bed. I'm so tired  Can someone sing me to sleep?


----------



## LostSoul20010

Bedtime

Craving your body all through the night
Feels like I'm going through withdraws
I wanna hold you
I want you inside of these arms
I'm dying to taste you, I can't deny
Can't get out of my mind
Please let me hold you
Cause I need your lovin' tonight

(Hook)

Whenever I'm near you
My love just comes down
Whenever I see you
I just want you around
Cause I wanna feel you
All through the day and the night
Whenever I'm near you
It feels like bedtime

Constantly thinking of things to do
Places where we can make love
I wanna freak you
I'll freak you wherever you want
Placing my kisses all over you
Caressing you so nice and slow
Oh how, I want you
Girl there's something I want you to know

(Hook)

Do you get lonely
Thinking about me
Am I the only
Girl I dream of or think of at all
Are you into me
Outta your mind for me
Say you can't go a day without me
Girl I love yeah, and I want you yeah,
And I need you, I need you, I need you

(Hook)


----------



## ChumpChange

LostSoul20010 said:
			
		

> Bedtime



Now you just on my very last nerve!


----------



## Tonio

Seraphim said:
			
		

> Artist: The Commodores Lyrics
> Song: Brick House Lyrics
> Chorus:
> She's a brick----house



I've only heard this song on radio. Did the album have an uncensored version?


----------



## ChumpChange

Love, love me do
You know I love you
I'll always be true
So please, love me do
Whoa, love me do

Love, love me do
You know I love you
I'll always be true
So please, love me do
Whoa, love me do

Someone to love
Somebody new
Someone to love
Someone like you

Love, love me do
You know I love you
I'll always be true
So please, love me do
Whoa, love me do

Love, love me do
You know I love you
I'll always be true
So please, love me do
Whoa, love me do
Yeah, love me do
Whoa, oh, love me do


----------



## ChumpChange

It's been a hard day's night, and I'd been working like a dog
It's been a hard day's night, I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you I find the things that you do
Will make me feel alright

You know I work all day to get you money to buy you things
And it's worth it just to hear you say you're going to give me everything
So why on earth should I moan, cos when I get you alone
You know I feel OK

When I'm home everything seems to be right
When I'm home feeling you holding me tight, tight, yeah

It's been a hard day's night, and I'd been working like a dog
It's been a hard day's night, I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you I find the things that you do
Will make me feel alright owww

So why on earth should I moan, cos when I get you alone
You know I feel OK 

When I'm home everything seems to be right
When I'm home feeling you holding me tight, tight, yeah

It's been a hard day's night, and I'd been working like a dog
It's been a hard day's night, I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you I find the things that you do
Will make me feel alright
You know I feel alright
You know I feel alright


----------



## desertrat

Been a whole lot easier since the ##### left town
Been a whole lot happier without her face around
Nobody upstairs gonna stomp and shout,
Nobody at the back door gonna throw my laundry out
She hold the shotgun while you do-si-do
She want one man made of hercules and cyrano
Been a whole lot easier since the ##### is gone
Little miss, little miss cant be wrong

Little miss, little miss, little miss cant be wrong
Aint nobody gonna bow no more when you sound your gong.
Little miss, little miss, little miss cant be wrong
Whatcha gonna do to get into another one of these rock n roll
Songs? 

Other peoples thoughts they aint your hand-me-downs
Would it be so bad to simply turn around
You cook so well, all nice and french
You do you brain surgery too, with a monkey wrench

Little miss, little miss, little miss cant be wrong...
Aint nobody gonna bow no more when you sound your gong.
Little miss, little miss, little miss cant be wrong
Whatcha gonna do to get into another one of these rock n roll
Songs? 

I hope those cigarettes gonna make you cough
Hope you hear this song and it pissed you off
I take that back I hope your doing fine


----------



## ChumpChange

Once upon a time you dressed so fine
You threw the bums a dime in your prime, didn't you ?
People'd call, say, "Beware doll, you're bound to fall"
You thought they were all kiddin' you
You used to laugh about
Everybody that was hangin' out
Now you don't talk so loud
Now you don't seem so proud
About having to be scrounging for your next meal. 

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be without a home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?

You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
But you know you only used to get juiced in it
And nobody has ever taught you how to live on the street
And now you find out you're gonna have to get used to it
You said you'd never compromise
With the mystery tramp, but know you realize
He's not selling any alibis
As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
And say do you want to make a deal? 

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?
You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the clowns
When they all come down and did tricks for you
You never understood that it ain't no good
You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you
You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulder a Siamese cat
Ain't it hard when you discover that
He really wasn't where it's at
After he took from you everything he could steal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
They're drinkin', thinkin' that they got it made
Exchanging all precious gifts 
But you'd better take your diamond ring, you'd better pawn it babe
You used to be so amused
At Napoleon in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now, he calls you, you can't refuse
When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose
You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own 
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone


----------



## ChumpChange

desertrat said:
			
		

> Been a whole lot easier since the ##### left town
> Been a whole lot happier without her face around
> Nobody upstairs gonna stomp and shout,
> Nobody at the back door gonna throw my laundry out
> She hold the shotgun while you do-si-do
> She want one man made of hercules and cyrano
> Been a whole lot easier since the ##### is gone
> Little miss, little miss cant be wrong
> 
> Little miss, little miss, little miss cant be wrong
> Aint nobody gonna bow no more when you sound your gong.
> Little miss, little miss, little miss cant be wrong
> Whatcha gonna do to get into another one of these rock n roll
> Songs?
> 
> Other peoples thoughts they aint your hand-me-downs
> Would it be so bad to simply turn around
> You cook so well, all nice and french
> You do you brain surgery too, with a monkey wrench
> 
> Little miss, little miss, little miss cant be wrong...
> Aint nobody gonna bow no more when you sound your gong.
> Little miss, little miss, little miss cant be wrong
> Whatcha gonna do to get into another one of these rock n roll
> Songs?
> 
> I hope those cigarettes gonna make you cough
> Hope you hear this song and it pissed you off
> I take that back I hope your doing fine



This right here is a good song.    I wish I posted it before you did.  Then I could have all the credit for it.


----------



## CrunchTime

What a great thread!   It's bringing back so many memories. I'm sure I'll have a lot to add.  Just have to get some work done first.


----------



## ChumpChange

I knew a man Bojangles and he'd dance for you in worn out shoes
Silver hair, ragged shirt and baggy pants, that old soft shoe
He'd jump so high, he'd jump so high, will he likely touch down ?
Mr. Bojangles, Mr. Bojangles, dance.

I met him in a cell in New Orleans, I was down and out
He looked to me to be the eye of age as he spoke right out
He talked of life, he talked of life, laughing slapped his leg stale
Mr. Bojangles, Mr. Bojangles, dance.

He said the name Bojangles and he danced a lick all across the cell
He grabbed his pants for a better stance, oh he jumped so high and he clicked 
up his heels
He let go laugh, he let go laugh, shook back his clothes all around
Mr. Bojangles, Mr. Bojangles, dance, yeah, dance.   

He danced for those at minstrel shows and county fairs throughtout the south
He spoke with tears of 15 years of how his dog and him but just travelled all about
Hid dog up and died, he up and died,  and after 20 years he still grieves
Mr. Bojangles, Mr. Bojangles, dance.

He said I dance now at every chance at honky-tonks for drinks and tips
But most of the time I spend behind these county bars,Ocause I drink so bitO
He shook his head, yes he shook his head, I heard someone ask him, OpleaseO,
Mr. Bojangles, Mr. Bojangles, dance, dance, Mr Bojangles, dance.


----------



## ChumpChange

What if I told you
It was all meant to be
Would you believe me,
Would you agree
It's almost that feelin'
That we've met before
So tell me that you don't think I'm crazy
When I tell you love has come and now...

A moment like this
Some people wait a lifetime,
For a moment like this
Some people search forever,
For that one special kiss
Oh, I can't believe it's happening to me
Some people wait a lifetime,
For a moment like this

Everything changes
But beauty remains
Something so tender
I can't explain
Well I maybe dreamin'
But 'till I awake
Can we make this dream last forever
And I'll cherish all the love we share

For a moment like this
Some people wait a lifetime,
For a moment like this
Some people search forever,
For that one special kiss
Oh, I can't believe it's happening to me
Some people wait a lifetime,
For a moment like this

Could this be the greatest love of all
I wanna know that you will catch me when I fall
So let me tell you this...
Some people wait a lifetime

For a moment like this
Some people spent two lifetimes,
For a moment like this
Some people search forever,
For that one special kiss
Oh, I can't believe it's happening to me
Some people wait a lifetime,
For a moment like this

OHHHH, LIKE THIS

OHHHH, YEAH, 'cuz people search for every moment yeah.

Some people wait a lifetime,
For a moment like this.

Ohhhhh, like this.


----------



## ChumpChange

Out of touch, out of reach yeah 
You could try to get closer to me 
I'm in luck, I'm in deep, yeah 
Hypnotized, I'm shakin' to my knees 

I gotta know tonight 
If you're alone tonight 
Can't stop this feeling 
Can't stop this fire 

Oh, I get hysterical, hysteria 
Oh can you feel it, do you believe it? 
It's such a magical mysteria 
When you get that feelin', better start believin' 
'Cos it's a miracle, oh say you will, ooh babe 
Hysteria when you're near 
Out of me, into you yeah 
You could hide it's just a one way street 
Oh, I believe I'm in you, yeah 
Open wide, that's right, dream me off my feet 
Oh, believe in me 

I gotta know tonight 
If you're alone tonight 
Can't stop this feeling 
Can't stop this fire 

[Repeat Bridge]

[Repeat Chorus]

Oh, I get hysterical, hysteria 
Oh can you feel it, do you believe it? 
It's such a magical mysteria 
When you get that feelin', better start believin' 
'Cos it's a miracle, oh say you will 

Ooh babe 
Hysteria when you're near 
Come on 

[guitar solo]


----------



## ChumpChange

You ain't nothin' but a hound dog
cryin' all the time. 
You ain't nothin' but a hound dog
cryin' all the time. 
Well, you ain't never caught a rabbit
and you ain't no friend of mine.   

When they said you was high classed,
well, that was just a lie.
When they said you was high classed,
well, that was just a lie.
You ain't never caught a rabbit
and you ain't no friend of mine.


----------



## ChumpChange

A well I bless my soul
What's wrong with me?
I'm itching like a man on a fuzzy tree
My friends say I'm actin' wild as a bug
I'm in love
I'm all shook up
Mm mm oh, oh, yeah, yeah!

My hands are shaky and my knees are weak
I can't seem to stand on my own two feet
Who do you thank when you have such luck?
I'm in love
I'm all shook up
Mm mm oh, oh, yeah, yeah!

Please don't ask me what's on my mind
I'm a little mixed up, but I'm feelin' fine
When I'm near that girl that I love best
My heart beats so it scares me to death!

She touched my hand what a chill I got
Her lips are like a vulcano that's hot
I'm proud to say she's my buttercup
I'm in love
I'm all shook up
Mm mm oh, oh, yeah, yeah!

My tongue get tied when I try to speak
My insides shake like a leaf on a tree
There's only one cure for this body of mine
That's to have the girl that I love so fine!


----------



## ChumpChange

Three thirty in the morning 
Not a soul insight 
The city's lookin' like a ghost town 
On a moonless summer night 
Raindrops on the windshield 
There's a storm moving in 
He's headin' back from somewhere 
That he never should have been 
And the thunder rolls 
And the thunder rolls 

Every light is burnin' 
In a house across town 
She's pacin' by the telephone 
In her faded flannel gown 
Askin' for miracle 
Hopin' she's not right 
Prayin' it's the weather 
That's kept him out all night 
And the thunder rolls 
And the thunder rolls 

The thunder rolls 
And the lightnin' strikes 
Another love grows cold 
On a sleepless night 
As the storm blows on 
Out of control 
Deep in her heart 
The thunder rolls 

She's waitin' by the window 
When he pulls into the drive 
She rushes out to hold him 
Thankful he's alive 
But on the wind and rain 
A strange new perfume blows 
And the lightnin' flashes in her eyes 
And he knows that she knows 
And the thunder rolls 
And the thunder rolls 

The thunder rolls 
And the lightnin' strikes 
Another love grows cold 
On a sleepless night 
As the storm blows on 
Out of control 
Deep in her heart 
The thunder rolls 

[3rd Verse:]
She runs back down the hallway 
To the bedroom door 
She reaches for the pistol 
Kept in the dresser drawer 
Tells the lady in the mirror 
He won't do this again 
Cause tonight will be the last time 
She'll wonder where he's been


----------



## ChumpChange

Blame it all on my roots 
I showed up in boots 
And ruined your black tie affair 
The last one to know 
The last one to show 
I was the last one 
You thought you'd see there 
And I saw the surprise 
And the fear in his eyes 
When I took his glass of champagne 
And I toasted you 
Said, honey, we may be through 
But you'll never hear me complain 

'Cause I've got friends in low places 
Where the whiskey drowns 
And the beer chases my blues away 
And I'll be okay 
I'm not big on social graces 
Think I'll slip on down to the oasis 
Oh, I've got friends in low places 

Well, I guess I was wrong 
I just don't belong 
But then, I've been there before 
Everything's all right 
I'll just say goodnight 
And I'll show myself to the door 
Hey, I didn't mean 
To cause a big scene 
Just give me an hour and then 
Well, I'll be as high 
As that ivory tower 
That you're livin' in 

'Cause I've got friends in low places 
Where the whiskey drowns 
And the beer chases my blues away 
And I'll be okay 
I'm not big on social graces 
Think I'll slip on down to the oasis 
Oh, I've got friends in low places 

3rd Verse: 
I guess I was wrong 
I just don't belong 
But then, I've been there before 
And everything is alright 
I'll just say goodnight 
And I'll show myself to the door 
I didn't mean to cause a big scene 
Just wait 'til I finish this glass 
Then sweet little lady 
I'll head back to the bar 
And you can kiss my ass


----------



## ChumpChange

Here she comes now sayin' Mony Mony
Shoot 'em down turn around come on Mony
Hey she give me love and I feel all right now
Come on you gotta toss and turn
And feel all right, yeah I feel all right
I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

'Cause you make me feel
So good, so good, so good
So fine, so fine
It's all mine, well I feel all right
I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Well you could shake it Mony Mony
Shot gun dead and I'll come on home yeah
Don't stop cookin' 'cause I feel all right now
Don't stop now come on Mony
Come on yeah, I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

'Cause you make me feel
So good, so good
Well I feel all right
You're so fine, you're so fine
You're, and I feel all right
I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

I love you Mony mo-mo-mony
I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
I love you Mony mo-mo-mony
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Come on, come on
Come on, come on
Come on, come on
Come on, come on
Come on, come on
Feel all right, I said yeah, yeah, yeah, 
yeah, yeah, yeah

Wake it, shake it Mony Mony
Up, down, turn around, come on mony
Hey she give me love and I feel all right now
Don't stop now come on Mony
Come on, I said yeah, yeah, yeah, 
yeah, yeah

'Cause you make me feel
So good, so good, so good
Feel all right, all right
Well I feel all right
I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Ride your pony, ride your pony
Ride your pony come on, come on
Mony Mony
Feel all right, I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## Dougstermd

ChumpChange said:
			
		

> Here she comes now sayin' Mony Mony
> Shoot 'em down turn around come on Mony
> Hey she give me love and I feel all right now
> Come on you gotta toss and turn
> And feel all right, yeah I feel all right
> I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> 'Cause you make me feel
> So good, so good, so good
> So fine, so fine
> It's all mine, well I feel all right
> I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> Well you could shake it Mony Mony
> Shot gun dead and I'll come on home yeah
> Don't stop cookin' 'cause I feel all right now
> Don't stop now come on Mony
> Come on yeah, I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> 'Cause you make me feel
> So good, so good
> Well I feel all right
> You're so fine, you're so fine
> You're, and I feel all right
> I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> I love you Mony mo-mo-mony
> I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
> I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
> I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
> I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
> I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
> I love you Mony mo-mo-mony sure I do
> I love you Mony mo-mo-mony
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> Come on, come on
> Come on, come on
> Come on, come on
> Come on, come on
> Come on, come on
> Feel all right, I said yeah, yeah, yeah,
> yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> Wake it, shake it Mony Mony
> Up, down, turn around, come on mony
> Hey she give me love and I feel all right now
> Don't stop now come on Mony
> Come on, I said yeah, yeah, yeah,
> yeah, yeah
> 
> 'Cause you make me feel
> So good, so good, so good
> Feel all right, all right
> Well I feel all right
> I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> Ride your pony, ride your pony
> Ride your pony come on, come on
> Mony Mony
> Feel all right, I said yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah




oh shiat i rember that


----------



## Kerad

no evolution
sometimes it depresses me
the same old same
oh we keep repeating history
the institution curses curiosity
it´s our conviction
*sex is not the enemy*

a revolution is the solution
*a revolution is the solution*

I won´t feel guilty
no matter what they´re telling me
I won´t feel dirty and buy into their misery
I won´t be shamed cause I believe that love is free
it fuels the heart and *sex is not my enemy
*
a revolution is the solution
*a revolution is the solution*

true love is like gold
there´s not enough to go around
but then there´s God and doesn´t God love everyone?
give me a choice
give me a chance to turn the key and find my voice
*sex is not the enemy
*
a revolution is the solution
*a revolution is the solution
*
sex is not the enemy

*Garbage*: Bleed Like Me
Sex is not the Enemy


----------



## CrunchTime

Ricky was a young boy, He had a heart of stone. 
Lived 9 to 5 and worked his fingers to the bone. 
Just barely got out of school, came from the edge of town. 
Fought like a switchblade so no one could take him down. 
He had no money, oooh no good at home. 
He walked the streets a soldier and he fought the world alone 
And now it's 

18 and life You got it 
18 and life you know 
Your crime is time and it's 
18 and life to go 
(repeat above) 

Tequila in his heartbeat, His veins burned gasoline. 
It kept his motor running but it never kept him clean. 
They say he loved adventure, "Ricky's the wild one." 
He married trouble and had a courtship with a gun. 
Bang Bang Shoot 'em up, The party never ends. 
You can't think of dying when the bottle's your best friend 
And now it's 

chorus 

"Accidents will happen" they all heard Ricky say 
He fired his six-shot to the wind that blew a child away. 

chorus

  I havent heard this song in a long time.


----------



## Kerad

Is it my imagination
Or have I finally found something worth living for?
I was looking for some action
But all I found was cigarettes and alcohol

You could wait for a lifetime
To spend your days in the sunshine
You might as well do the white line
Cos when it comes on top . . .

You gotta make it happen!
You gotta make it happen
You gotta make it happen
You gotta make it happen!

Is it worth the aggravation
To find yourself a job when there's nothing worth working for?
It's a crazy situation
But all I need are cigarettes and alcohol!

You could wait for a lifetime
To spend your days in the sunshine
You might as well do the white line
Cos when it comes on top . . .

You gotta make it happen!
You gotta make it happen
You gotta make it happen
You gotta make it happen!
*
OASIS: Cigarettes and Alcohol*


----------



## vraiblonde

ChumpChange said:
			
		

> Here she comes now sayin' Mony Mony


Atta girl 

Here's my beloved Kentucky Headhunters (I insist you buy their CDs and make them rich):

Every Monday morning 'round 5 o'clock
A man in white would bring quite a lot
Milk and cheese with cream on top
To the last house on the block

And he'd say alllll right, uh huh
Yes, he'd say alll right

Momma met him at our back door
He knew what mother was waiting for
Daddy'd gone off to win the war
Milkman always came back for more

And he'd say alll right..uh uh
Yes, he'd say alll right

My Daddy was a milkman
My Daddy was a milkman
It took me years to understand
That my Daddy was a milkman
My Daddy was a milkman

Daddy never did make it home
He got a pretty woman in Vietnam
To take the place of my dear old Mom
And raise a family of his own

And he said alll right..uh huh
Yes he said alll right...

Milkman owned his own milk factory
And they caught him sharing company
And since I'm his only family
I'M IN THE MONEY!  I'M IN THE MONEY!!!

And I say alll right!  Uh huh!
Yes I say alll right!

My Daddy was a milkman
My Daddy was a milkman
It took me years to understand
That my Daddy was a milkman
My Daddy was a milkman


----------



## Seraphim

I Love Rock N' Roll 

I saw him dancin' there by the record machine
I knew he must a been about seventeen
The beat was goin' strong
Playin' my favorite song
An' I could tell it wouldn't be long
Till he was with me, yeah me, singin'

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with me

He smiled so I got up and' asked for his name
That don't matter, he said,
'Cause it's all the same

Said can I take you home where we can be alone

An' next we were movin' on
He was with me, yeah me

Next we were movin' on
He was with me, yeah me, singin'

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with me

Said can I take you home where we can be alone

An we'll be movin' on
An' singin' that same old song
Yeah with me, singin'

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with me


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Here's my beloved Kentucky Headhunters (I insist you buy their CDs and make them rich):


My brother and I used to spend summers with our grandma in Tennessee, and I'd always come back with some country song stuck in my head that I'd sing for months and annoy the crap out of my parents.  Kentucky Headhunter's Dumas Walker was one of them.


----------



## ChumpChange

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Atta girl
> 
> Here's my beloved Kentucky Headhunters (I insist you buy their CDs and make them rich):



I will.  

There is nothing better than a good jammin tune to put you in a great mood! I love music.  All of it.  Almost.


----------



## Seraphim

Light my Fire 

You know that it would be untrue
You know that I would be a liar
If I was to say to you
Girl, we couldn't get much higher

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set the night on fire

The time to hesitate is through
No time to wallow in the mire
Try now we can only lose
And our love become a funeral pyre

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set the night on fire, yeah

The time to hesitate is through
No time to wallow in the mire
Try now we can only lose
And our love become a funeral pyre

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set the night on fire, yeah

You know that it would be untrue
You know that I would be a liar
If I was to say to you
Girl, we couldn't get much higher

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set the night on fire
Try to set the night on fire
Try to set the night on fire
Try to set the night on fire


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Kentucky Headhunter's Dumas Walker was one of them.


I'm a big fan:

Weeeeeell
Let's all go, down to Dumas Walker's
Let's all go, down to Dumas Walker's
We'll get a slaw, burger, fries and a bottle of skeet
Bring it on out to my baby and me 

Yeah we're headed to the drive-in on a Saturday night
Just me and my baby and a six-pack of Lite
Got a pocketful of money and I'm rarin' to go
Down to Dumas Walker's right after the show
They'll be shootin marbles in the back of the store
And laying money down on the floor 

Let's all go, down to Dumas Walker's
Let's all go, down to Dumas Walker's
We'll get a slaw, burger, fries and a bottle of skeet
Bring it on out to my baby and me 

He takes all his orders down one at a time
Don't need a pad he's got a photogenic mind
He don't like the young folks hanging around
He's here to let ya know we got a law in this town
You oughta see him reelin' when he walks through the door
The marble king is ready for more

Let's all go, down to Dumas Walker's
Let's all go, down to Dumas Walker's
We'll get a slaw, burger, fries and a bottle of skeet
Bring it on out to my baby and me


----------



## CrunchTime

Yo VIP let's kick it 

Ice ice baby (x2) 
All right stop collaborate and listen 
Ice is back with my brand new invention 
Something grabs a hold of me tightly 
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly 
Will it ever stop yo I don't know 
Turn off the lights and I'll glow 
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal 
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle 
Dance go rush to the speaker that booms 
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom 
Deadly when I play a dope melody 
Anything less than the best is a felony 
Love it or leave it you better gain weight 
You better hit bull's eye the kid don't play 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it 
 
CHORUS 
Ice ice baby vanillla (x4) 

Now that the party is jumping 
With the bass kicked in and the vegas are pumpin' 
Quick to the point to the point no faking 
I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon 
Burning them if you ain't quick and nimble 
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal 
And a hi-hat with a souped up tempo 
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo 
Rollin' in my 5.0 
With my rag-top down so my hair can blow 
The girlies on standby waving just to say hi 
Did you stop no I just drove by 
Kept on pursuing to the next stop 
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block 
The block was dead 
Yo so I continued to A1A Beachfront Avenue 
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis 
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis 
Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine 
Shay with a guage and Vanilla with a nine 
Reading for the chumps on the wall 
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of eight balls 
Gunshots rang out like a bell 
I grabbed my nine all I heard were shells 
Falling on the concrete real fast 
Jumped in my car slammed on the gas 
Bumpet to bumper the avenue's packed 
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack 
Police on the scene you know what I mean 
They passed me up confronted all the dope fiends 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it 
 
REPEAT CHORUS 

Take heed 'cause I'm a lyrical poet 
Miami's on the scene just in case you didn't know it 
My town that created all the bass sound 
Enough to shake and kick holes in the ground 
'Cause my style's like a chemical spill 
Feasible rhymes that you can vision and feel 
Conducted and formed 
This is a hell of a concept 
We make it hype and you want to step with this 
Shay plays on the fade slice like a ninja 
Cut like a razor blade so fast other DJs say damn 
If my rhyme was a drug I'd sell it by the gram 
Keep my composure when it's time to get loose 
Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while Shay revolves it 

Ice ice baby vanilla 
Ice ice baby (oh-oh) vanilla 
Ice ice baby vanilla 
Ice ice baby vanilla ice 
Yo man let's get out of here 
Word to your mother 
Ice ice baby too cold 
Ice ice baby too cold too cold (x2) 
Ice ice baby

Yeah it sucks, but


----------



## vraiblonde

I've been drivin' all night, my hand's wet on the wheel
There's a voice in my head that drives my heel
It's my baby callin', says I need you here
And it's a half past four and I'm shiftin' gear

When she is lonely and the longing gets too much
She sends a cable comin' in from above
Don't need no phone at all....

We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a wave in the air

Radar Love

The radio is playing some forgotten song
Brenda Lee's comin' on strong
The road has got me hypnotized
And I'm speedin' into a new sunrise

When I get lonely and I'm sure I've had enough
She sents her comfort comin' in from above
We don't need no letter at all

We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a light in the sky

Radar Love

No more speed, I'm almost there
Gotta keep cool now, gotta take care
Last car to pass, here I go
And the line of cars go down real slow

And the radio played that forgotten song
Brenda Lee's comin' on strong
And the newsman sang his same song
"Oh one more radar lover gone"

When I get lonely and I'm sure I've had enough
She sents her comfort comin' in from above
We don't need no letter at all
We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a light in the sky
We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a thing that's called...

Radar Love


----------



## Seraphim

RENDEZVOUS

I had a dream our love would last forever
I had a dream tonight my dream comes true
And if you'll hold me tight
We'll be riders, girl, on the night
Ooh, I want a rendezvous

Haven't I told you, girl, how much I like you
I got a feeling that you like me too
well if you hold me tight
We'll be riders, girl, on the night
Ooh, I want a rendezvous

You deserve so much more than this, girl
Well I'm riding on the power and livin' on the promise in your last kiss
Because I had a dream our love would last forever
I had a dream tonight my dream comes true
And if you'll hold me tight
We'll be riders, girl, on the night
Ooh, ooh, rendezvous
I want a rendezvous
I want a rendezvous


----------



## ChumpChange

Seraphim said:
			
		

> RENDEZVOUS
> 
> I had a dream our love would last forever
> I had a dream tonight my dream comes true
> And if you'll hold me tight
> We'll be riders, girl, on the night
> Ooh, I want a rendezvous
> 
> Haven't I told you, girl, how much I like you
> I got a feeling that you like me too
> well if you hold me tight
> We'll be riders, girl, on the night
> Ooh, I want a rendezvous
> 
> You deserve so much more than this, girl
> Well I'm riding on the power and livin' on the promise in your last kiss
> Because I had a dream our love would last forever
> I had a dream tonight my dream comes true
> And if you'll hold me tight
> We'll be riders, girl, on the night
> Ooh, ooh, rendezvous
> I want a rendezvous
> I want a rendezvous




Good jiminy crickets boy!   Isn't it past your bedtime? Or passout time? Or something for jiminey's sakes!!! Good night.


----------



## Dougstermd

ChumpChange said:
			
		

> Good jiminy crickets boy!   Isn't it past your bedtime? Or passout time? Or something for jiminey's sakes!!! Good night.


i do not think i ever heard that one before


----------



## ChumpChange

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> i do not think i ever heard that one before



You talking to me?  I guess you are.  If you haven't heard it before it might be because you weren't listening.


----------



## vraiblonde

The sweetest love song of all:

Hey girl, what you doing down there?
Dancing alone every night while I live right above you
I can hear your music playing
I can feel your body swaying
One floor below me
You don't even know me
I love you

Oh my darlin'
Knock three times on the ceiling of you want me
Twice on the pipes if the answer is no
Oh my sweetness
*** means you'll meet me in the hallway
Twice on the pipes means you ain't gonna show

If you look out your window tonight
Pull in the string with the note that's attached to my heart
Read how many times I saw you
How in my silence I adored you
And only in my dreams can that wall between us come apart.

Oh my darlin'
Knock three times on the ceiling of you want me
Twice on the pipes if the answer is no
Oh my sweetness
*** means you'll meet me in the hallway
Twice on the pipes means you ain't gonna show

I can hear the music playing
I can feel your body swaying
One floor below me
You don't even know me
I love you

Oh my darlin'
Knock three times on the ceiling of you want me
Twice on the pipes if the answer is no
Oh my sweetness
*** means you'll meet me in the hallway
Twice on the pipes means you ain't gonna show

_I always hoped she knocked three times...._


----------



## ChumpChange

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The sweetest love song of all:
> 
> Hey girl, what you doing down there?
> Dancing alone every night while I live right above you
> I can hear your music playing
> I can feel your body swaying
> One floor below me
> You don't even know me
> I love you
> 
> Oh my darlin'
> Knock three times on the ceiling of you want me
> Twice on the pipes if the answer is no
> Oh my sweetness
> *** means you'll meet me in the hallway
> Twice on the pipes means you ain't gonna show
> 
> If you look out your window tonight
> Pull in the string with the note that's attached to my heart
> Read how many times I saw you
> How in my silence I adored you
> And only in my dreams can that wall between us come apart.
> 
> Oh my darlin'
> Knock three times on the ceiling of you want me
> Twice on the pipes if the answer is no
> Oh my sweetness
> *** means you'll meet me in the hallway
> Twice on the pipes means you ain't gonna show
> 
> I can hear the music playing
> I can feel your body swaying
> One floor below me
> You don't even know me
> I love you
> 
> Oh my darlin'
> Knock three times on the ceiling of you want me
> Twice on the pipes if the answer is no
> Oh my sweetness
> *** means you'll meet me in the hallway
> Twice on the pipes means you ain't gonna show
> 
> _I always hoped she knocked three times...._



Is that Tony Orlando and Dawn? 

You could also tie a yellow ribbon to prove your love. 

I  this place.


----------



## CrunchTime

Firehouse - Love Of A Lifetime Lyrics
I guess the time was right for us to sayWe'd take our
time and live our livesTogether day by dayWe'll
make a wish and send it on a prayerWe know our dreams can
all come trueWith love that we can shareWith
you I never wonder--will you be there for meWith you I
never wonder--you're the right one for meI finally
found the love of a lifetimeA love to last my whole life
throughI finally found the love of a lifetimeForever
in my heartI finally found the love of a lifetimeWith every kiss, our love is like brand-newAnd every
star up in the skyWas made for me and youStill we
both know that the road is longWe know that we will be
togetherBecause our love is strongI finally
found the love of a lifetimeA love to last my whole life
throughI finally found the love of a lifetimeForever
in my heartI finally found the love of a lifetime

  This song...


----------



## vraiblonde

ChumpChange said:
			
		

> You could also tie a yellow ribbon to prove your love.


OMG!  That song gets me, too.  

But #### a buncha prisoners....


With the lights out it's less dangerous
Here we are now
Entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now
Entertain us


----------



## CrunchTime

backstroke lover always hidin' 'neath the covers 
till I talked to your daddy, he say 
he said "you ain't seen nothin' till you're down on a muffin 
then you're sure to be a-changin' your ways" 
I met a cheerleader, was a real young bleeder 
oh, the times I could reminisce 
'cause the best things of lovin' with her sister and her cousin 
only started with a little kiss 
like this! 

seesaw swingin' with the boys in the school 
and your feet flyin' up in the air 
singin' "hey diddle diddle" 
with your kitty in the middle of the swing 
like you didn't care 
so I took a big chance at the high school dance 
with a missy who was ready to play 
wasn't me she was foolin' 
'cause she knew what she was doin' 
and I knowed love was here to stay 
when she told me to 

walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
just gimme a kiss 
like this! 

schoolgirl sweetie with a classy kinda sassy 
little skirt's climbin' way up the knee 
there was three young ladies in the school gym locker 
when I noticed they was lookin' at me 
I was a high school loser, never made it with a lady 
till the boys told me somethin' I missed 
then my next door neighbor with a daughter had a favor 
so I gave her just a little kiss 
like this! 

seesaw swingin' with the boys in the school 
and your feet flyin' up in the air 
singin' "hey diddle diddle" 
with your kitty in the middle of the swing 
like you didn't care 
so I took a big chance at the high school dance 
with a missy who was ready to play 
wasn't me she was foolin' 
'cause she knew what she was doin' 
when she told me how to walk this way, she told me to 

walk this way, talk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, talk this way 
just gimme a kiss 
like this! 

  To go back in time


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh well, whatever, nevermind....

Too old to be a Nirvana fan


----------



## ChumpChange

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh well, whatever, nevermind....
> 
> Too old to be a Nirvana fan



You? 

If I'm not, you're not.  I refuse to believe I am.  So, let's walk the strawberry fields together and eff those youngin's.  K?


----------



## Seraphim

Turn the Page 

On a long and lonesome highway, east of omaha.
You can listen to the engine moaning out its one lone song
You can think about woman, or the girl you knew the night before,
But your thoughts will soon be wandering, the way they always do.
When your riding sixteen hours and theres nothing much to do
And you dont feel much like riding, you just wish the trip was through.
Say, here I am, on the road again. there I am, up on the stage.
Here I go, playing star again.
There I go, turn the page.
Well you walk into a restaurant, strung out from the road,
You can feel the eyes upon you as your shaking off the cold
You pretend it doesnt bother you, but you just want to explode.
Most times you cant hear em talk, other times you can.
Oh the same old cliche, as that woman on her a man
You always see my number, you dont dare make a stand.
Here I am, on the road again. there I am, up on the stage.
Here I go, playing star again.
There I go, turn the page.
Out there in the spotlight your a million miles away,
Every ounce of energy, you try and give away,
As the sweat pours out your body like the music that you play.
Later in the evening as you lie awake in bed,
With the echo from the amplifiers ringing in your head,
You smoke the days last cigarette, remembering what she said.
Now here I am, on the road again. there I am, up on the stage.
Here I go, playing star again.
There I go, turn the page.
Here I am, on the road again. there I am, up on the stage.
Ah here I go, playing star again.
There I go, there I go.


----------



## vraiblonde

ChumpChange said:
			
		

> You?
> 
> If I'm not, you're not.  I refuse to believe I am.  So, let's walk the strawberry fields together and eff those youngin's.  K?


K.

But I wanna soak up the sun.  Gonna tell every one to lighten up.....

AND!

I went down to the Grundy County auction, and I saw something I just had to have....

Can't help it - I'm a music person.


----------



## Seraphim

King of the Road

Trailer for sale or rent
Rooms to let...fifty cents.
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but..two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.

Third boxcar, midnight train
Destination...Bangor, Maine.
Old worn out clothes and shoes,
I don't pay no union dues,
I smoke old stogies I have found
Short, but not too big around
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.

I know every engineer on every train
All of their children, and all of their names
And every handout in every town
And every lock that ain't locked
When no one's around.

I sing,
Trailers for sale or rent
Rooms to let, fifty cents
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but, two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.


----------



## vraiblonde

Seraphim said:
			
		

> Trailer for sale or rent


I love you  now!!!  Roger Miller is one of my favorites!


----------



## ChumpChange

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> K.
> 
> But I wanna soak up the sun.  Gonna tell every one to lighten up.....
> 
> AND!
> 
> I went down to the Grundy County auction, and I saw something I just had to have....
> 
> Can't help it - I'm a music person.



Me too, me too!   

I love to soak up the sun.  Now I just happen to do it in a tanning bed. 

still... I bet you give love a bad name.


----------



## Seraphim

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I love you  now!!!  Roger Miller is one of my favorites!


  My Granddaddy used to sing that song.   He passed away a long time ago but that song always makes me smile.  It's funny how music can bring memories rushing back.


----------



## meangirl

*When the Sun Goes Down Lyrics*


Sun tanned toes ticklin the sand
cold drink chillin in my right hand
watchin you sleep in the evenin light
restin up for a long, long night
cuz when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down
we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter when the sun goes down
Yeah

all day long just takin' it easy
layin in a hammock where it's nice and breezy
and sleepin off the night before
cuz when the sun goes down we'll be back for more

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter when the sun goes down

this old guitar and my dark sunglasses
this sweet concoction is smooth as molasses
nothing to do but breathe all day
until the big moon rises and it's time to play

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter
when the sun goes down
when the sun goes down

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down
we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter
when the sun goes down
Yeah

When the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
everything gets hotter
when the sun goes down

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down we'll be feelin alright
when the sun sinks down
over the water
she thinks Kracker's sexy when the sun goes down
we'll be feelin alright when the sun sinks down
over the water
Uncle kenny's hotter when the sun goes down

when the sun goes down
we'll be groovin
when the sun goes down
hey uncle kenny
when the sun goes down
over the water
everything gets hotter
when the sun goes down


----------



## Seraphim

*
"Shot Through The Heart"*

Would you be content to see me crying 
After all those little games you put me through 
After all I've done for you you're lying 
Wouldn't it be nice to tell the truth 

Didn't somebody somewhere say 
You're gonna take a fall 
I gave you everything 
Now here's the curtain call 

_[Chorus:]_
Shot through the heart as I lay there alone 
In the dark through the heart 
It's all part of this game that we call love 

Now you've come back here to say you're sorry 
But I don't know who you're talking to 
It could be the man I used to be, girl 
But I've grown up and now I'm over you 

Standing there just a live wire 
With nowhere left to turn 
You were gonna set the world on fire 
When will you ever learn? 

_[Chorus]_

Didn't somebody somewhere say 
You're gonna take a fall 
I gave you everything 
Now here's the curtain call 
And I'm shot... 

Baby does what baby please 
And baby must have what she sees 
But not this time, the tables turned 
Baby, you just got burned 

_[Chorus]


_


----------



## meangirl

*Ozzy Lryics*​ Has he lost his mind? 
Can he see or is he blind? 
Can he walk at all, 
Or if he moves will he fall? 
Is he alive or dead? 
Has he thoughts within his head? 
We'll just pass him there 
why should we even care? 

He was turned to steel 
in the great magnetic field 
Where he traveled time 
for the future of mankind 

Nobody wants him 
He just stares at the world 
Planning his vengeance 
that he will soon unfold 

Now the time is here 
for Iron Man to spread fear 
Vengeance from the grave 
Kills the people he once saved 

Nobody wants him 
They just turn their heads 
Nobody helps him 
Now he has his revenge 

Heavy boots of lead 
fills his victims full of dread 
Running as fast as they can 
Iron Man lives again


----------



## Azzy

*ICP (INSANE CLOWN POSSE) LYRICS*

*"I Stuck Her With My Wang"*

Yeah, what's up, man?
ICP in this #####
Ya know what I'm saying
All you #####es, man
Come over to my house
And I'ma take ya upstairs
And I'ma stick you with my wang
Ya know what I'm saying?
I stuck her with my wang
She hit me in the balls
I grabbed her by her neck
And I bounced her off the walls
She said it was an accident and then apologized
But I still took my elbow and blackened both her eyes
I stuck her with my wang
#####y #####y hoe
I'd like to stick a Faygo bottle in her neden hole
I twist ya and turn ya, just to shake it up
Pop off the lid now it's shooting out her butt
I stuck her with my wang
She grabbed by me nuts
She told me that she loved me then commenced on the sucking
I tried to hold it back, but I nutted in her ear
When it dried up, the ##### couldn't hear

_[Chorus]_
I stuck her with my wang (He stuck her with his wang, yo)
I stuck her with my wang (He stuck her with his wang, then he hit the door)

I stuck her with my wang
I'm ringing dingaling
After I hit it, my boys will do the same
#####es come in flocks when the carnivals in town
Suckin on my nuts, trying to be down
I stuck her with my wang
The freaky little slut
She wanted me to stick my finger in and out her butt
I asked the ##### why, she gave no reply
I went psycholistic and I stuck it in her eye
I stuck her with my wang
I hit it slow motion
I had the Ringmaster brew me up a love potion
I put it on her neden, I know this sounds insane
Her coochie started whistling and singing out my name
Shaggy, Shaggy, Shaggy, stick me with your wang!

_[Chorus X2]_

I stuck her with my wang
I hit it chicken style
I hit up in Meijer's in the home improvement aisle
She called me Bob Vila when I stuck it in the place
I tied her legs behind her head and kicked her in the face
I stuck her with my wang
I took some Elmer's glue
I slapped it on her titties and I stuck her to the roof
And when I came back, I opened up the door
Her titties were so long they was draggin on the floor
I stuck her with my wang
A little two on one
I told her call a friend over, we can have some fun
I heard her knock knock, I'm finna get some stank
I opened up the door
Hi, I'm Frank
I kicked him in his ass (He kicked him in his ass, yo)
I kicked him in his ass (He kicked him in his ass then we ####ed him up)
I stuck her with my wang (He stuck her with his wang, yo)
I kicked him in his ass (He kicked him in his ass then we ####ed him up)
I stuck her with my wang

All kind of #####es, man
Ya know what I'm saying
Fat #####es, skinny #####es
Ugly #####es,
I stuck her with my wang
#####es with hunchbacks
Bald-headed #####es
Mother####in
Nasty mother####in noodle-stank booty-wack #####es
I stuck her with my wang
All kind of mother####ing hoes, man


----------



## Seraphim

Shadowboxer

Once my lover, now my friend.
What a cruel thing to pretend.
What a cunning way to condescend.
Once my lover, now my friend.

Oh, you creep up like the clouds.
And you set my soul to ease.
Then you let your love abound.
And you bring me to my knees.

Oh, its evil,babe,the way you let your grace enrapture me.
When, well, you know, Id be insane -
To ever let that dirty game recapture me.

You made me a shadowboxer, baby.
I wanna be ready for what you do.
I been swinging all around me.
cause I dont know when youre gonna make your move.

Oh, your gaze is dangerous.
And you fill your space so sweet.
If I let you get too close,
Youll set your spell on me.

So, darlin, I just wanna say.
Just in case I dont come through.
I was on to every play.
I just wanted you.

But, oh, its so evil, my love,
The way youve no reverence to my concern.
So, Ill be sure to stay wary of you, love,
To save the pain of once my flame and twice my burn.

You made me a shadowboxer, baby.
I wanna be ready for what you do.
I been swinging all around me.
cause I dont know when youre gonna make your move.


----------



## Azzy

Your voice is killing me
Your words are hard as they come
Thoughts that sit in here
Fall like bullets to the floor
Your heart is pulling me
The cut runs deeper as it flows
Scars that cannot heal
The hurt is covered to the bone
Every time, it gets so complicated
While I'm lying down in doubt
I'll just tell myself I'm leaving here
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Selfish and I'm cold again
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Careless and I'm lonely again
And I am torn
On the inside
The trust is dead in me
Walls close higher all around
The cross I cannot bear feels like pressure coming down
Until now
The world was never jaded
Yet I'm left here on my own
To pick up the pieces
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Selfish and I'm cold again
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Careless and I'm lonely again
This time it cuts right through me
I break away and I'm torn
(This time it cuts right through me)
It's not so far away
(Not far enough, not far enough)
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Selfish and I'm cold again
'Cause I'm selfish and I'm cold
And I feel like the world is ending
Careless and I'm lonely again
And I am torn
On the inside
Torn torn
Torn
Your voice is killing me
I miss you


----------



## vraiblonde

You better think
Think about what you're tryin' to do to me
Yeah, think!
Let your mind go, let yourself be free

Let's go back, let's go  back, let's go way back when
I didn't even know you, couldn'tve been too much more than ten
I ain't no psychiatrist
Ain't no doctor with a degree
But it don't take too much high IQ to see what you're doing to me

You better think!
Think about what you're trying to do to me
Now now now, think!
Let your mind go, let yourself be free!

Oh FREEDOM!
FREEDOM!
FREEDOM!
Oh FREEDOM!

Yeah!  Think about you!  Think about..

Ain't nothing you could ask, I could answer you but I won't!
But I ain't gonna change my mind if you keep doing things I don't

Yeah think about what you're trying to do to me
Baby! Let your mind go, let yourself be free

People walking 'round every day playin' games to make me sore
Well, I ain't gonna  be losin' mine
Well, be careful you don't lose yours

You better think!
Think about what you're trying to do to me
yeah yeah yeah yeah
Let your mind go, let yourself be free

You need me
And I need you
Without each other, there ain't nothing neither can do

Yeah yeah!  
Think about me!
When you find out
Think about it right now

Oh FREEDOM!
FREEDOM!
FREEDOM!
Oh FREEDOM!

Hey!  Think about you!  Think about...

Ain't nothing you could ask, I could answer you but I won't!
But I ain't gonna change my mind if you keep doing things I don't

Yeah think about what you're trying to do to me
Baby! Let your mind go, let yourself be free
You need me
And I need you
Without each other, there ain't nothing neither can do

Yeah yeah!  
Think about me!
When you find out
Think about it right now

(You had better stop and think about it)
THINK!


----------



## Seraphim

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You better think
> Think about what you're tryin' to do to me


That one is guaranteed to get me moving.   I love this thread! This music is bringing back some great memories.


----------



## Azzy




----------



## meangirl

*Kryptonite*

I took a walk around the world to 
Ease my troubled mind 
I left my body laying somewhere 
In the sands of time 
I watched the world float to the dark 
Side of the moon 
I feel there is nothing I can do, yeah 

I watched the world float to the 
Dark side of the moon 
After all I knew it had to be something 
To do with you 
I really don't mind what happens now and then 
As long as you'll be my friend at the end 

If I go crazy then will you still 
Call me Superman 
If I'm alive and well, will you be 
There holding my hand 
I'll keep you by my side with 
My superhuman might 
Kryptonite 

You called me strong, you called me weak 
But your secrets I will keep 
You took for granted all the times I 
Never let you down 
You stumbled in and bumped your head, if 
Not for me then you would be dead 
I picked you up and put you back 
On solid ground 

If I go crazy then will you still 
Call me Superman 
If I'm alive and well will you be 
There holding my hand 
I'll keep you by my side with my 
Superhuman might 
Kryptonite 

//Oh whoa whoa//


----------



## sunflower

Great way to up those post counts


----------



## vraiblonde

ChumpChange said:
			
		

> still... I bet you give love a bad name.


So... does baby like to rock it like a boogie woogie choo choo train?


----------



## Azzy

sunflower said:
			
		

> Great way to up those post counts


  I love it when my post count goes up! If I had stuck with one ID, between SC, Fallen, and Azzy, I have 20k in posts


----------



## sunflower

Azzy said:
			
		

> I love it when my post count goes up! If I had stuck with one ID, between SC, Fallen, and Azzy, I have 20k in posts


 
I need to add some songs sometime 

 Good night all


----------



## Azzy

Memories
Light the corners of my mind
Misty watercolor memories
Of the way we were
Scattered pictures
Of the smiles we left behind
Smiles we gave to one another
For the way we were

Can it be that it was all so simple then
Or has time rewritten every line
If we had the chance to do it all again
Tell me - Would we? Could we?

Memories
May be beautiful and yet
What's too painful to remember
We simply to choose to forget

So it is the laughter
We will remember
Whenever we remember
The way we were

So it is the laughter
We will remember
Whenever we remember
The way we were

:sniff:


----------



## Azzy

sunflower said:
			
		

> I need to add some *snogs* sometime
> 
> Good night all


  Drunk much?


----------



## vraiblonde

Seraphim said:
			
		

> That one is guaranteed to get me moving.   I love this thread! This music is bringing back some great memories.


We have to give it to RoseRed - she has the MOST popular thread in the forums.


----------



## Seraphim

If tomorrow all the things were gone,
I’d worked for all my life.
And I had to start again,
with just my children and my wife.

I’d thank my lucky stars,
to be livin here today.
‘Cause the flag still stands for freedom,
and they can’t take that away.

And I’m proud to be an American,
where at least I know I’m free.
And I wont forget the men who died,
who gave that right to me.

And I gladly stand up,
next to you and defend her still today.
‘Cause there ain’t no doubt I love this land,
God bless the USA.

From the lakes of Minnesota,
to the hills of Tennessee.
Across the plains of Texas,
From sea to shining sea.

From Detroit down to Houston,
and New York to L.A.
Well there's pride in every American heart,
and its time we stand and say.

That I’m proud to be an American,
where at least I know I’m free.
And I wont forget the men who died,
who gave that right to me.

And I gladly stand up,
next to you and defend her still today.
‘Cause there ain’t no doubt I love this land,
God bless the USA.

And I’m proud to be and American,
where at least I know I’m free.
And I wont forget the men who died,
who gave that right to me.

And I gladly stand up,
next to you and defend her still today.
‘Cause there ain’t no doubt I love this land,
God bless the USA.


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> We have to give it to RoseRed - she has the MOST popular thread in the forums.


 I think second place goes to Gumbo with the Unknown karma thread


----------



## vraiblonde

Seraphim said:
			
		

> And I’m proud to be an American,
> where at least I know I’m free.
> And I wont forget the men who died,
> who gave that right to me.
> 
> And I gladly stand up,
> next to you and defend her still today.
> ‘Cause there ain’t no doubt I love this land,
> God bless the USA.


 

We should change that to our national anthem.


----------



## Azzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> We should change that to our national anthem.


 Yeah, the one we got now is kinda ghey


----------



## Seraphim

Desert loving in your eyes all the way
If I listen to your lies would you say
Im a man without conviction
Im a man who doesnt know
How to sell a contradiction
You come and go
You come and go

Karma karma karma karma karma chameleon
You come and go
You come and go
Loving would be easy if your colors were like my dream
Red, gold and green
Red, gold and green

Didnt hear your wicked words every day
And you used to be so sweet I heard you say
That my love was an addiction
When we cling our love is strong
When you go youre gone forever
You string along
You string along

Every day is like a survival
Youre my lover not my rival
Every day is like a survival
Youre my lover not my rival

Im a man without conviction
Im a man who doesnt know
How to sell a contradication
You come and go
You come and go


----------



## Seraphim

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> We should change that to our national anthem.


 I know, right?  Gawd that song brings tears to my eyes everytime.   Music sure does make the world go round.


----------



## vraiblonde

We ain't fakin'
Whole lotta shakin' going on....


----------



## vraiblonde

Seraphim said:
			
		

> Music sure does make the world go round.


Indeed it does.  That song gets me every time.


----------



## Azzy

It's ok, I don't mind talkin to myself


----------



## vraiblonde

Now you satyrs know where your women come for love...


----------



## Seraphim

Azzy said:
			
		

> It's ok, I don't mind talkin to myself


 I found a song for you. 

You aint nothin but a hound dog
Cryin all the time.
You aint nothin but a hound dog
Cryin all the time.
Well, you aint never caught a rabbit
And you aint no friend of mine.

When they said you was high classed,
Well, that was just a lie.
When they said you was high classed,
Well, that was just a lie.
You aint never caught a rabbit
And you aint no friend of mine.


----------



## Azzy

Seraphim said:
			
		

> I found a song for you.
> 
> You aint nothin but a hound dog
> Cryin all the time.
> You aint nothin but a hound dog
> Cryin all the time.
> Well, you aint never caught a rabbit
> And you aint no friend of mine.
> 
> When they said you was high classed,
> Well, that was just a lie.
> When they said you was high classed,
> Well, that was just a lie.
> You aint never caught a rabbit
> And you aint no friend of mine.


----------



## meangirl

Azzy said:
			
		

> I love it when my post count goes up! If I had stuck with one ID, between SC, Fallen, and Azzy, I have 20k in posts


 
Between meangirl and Azzy, you'd think I'd be friggen rolling.


----------



## Azzy

meangirl said:
			
		

> Between meangirl and Azzy, you'd think I'd be friggen rolling.


  Get off my ID  Back in the closet


----------



## Seraphim

meangirl said:
			
		

> Between meangirl and Azzy, you'd think I'd be friggen rolling.


 
Left a good job in the city,
Workin for the man evry night and day,
And I never lost one minute of sleepin,
Worryin bout the way things might have been.

Chorus:
Big wheel keep on turnin,
Proud mary keep on burnin,
Rollin, rollin, rollin on the river.

Cleaned a lot of plates in memphis,
Pumped a lot of pain down in new orleans,
But I never saw the good side of the city,
til I hitched a ride on a river boat queen.

Chorus

Rollin, rollin, rollin on the river.

If you come down to the river,
Bet you gonna find some people who live.
You dont have to worry cause you have no money,
People on the river are happy to give.

Chorus

Rollin, rollin, rollin on the river.
Rollin, rollin, rollin on the river.
Rollin, rollin, rollin on the river.


----------



## meangirl

Well I ain't never 
Been the barbie doll type 
No I can't swig that sweet champagne 
I'd rather drink beer all night 
In a tavern or in a honky tonk 
Or on a 4 wheel drive tailgate 
I've got posters on my wall of Skynard, Kid and Strait 
Some people look down on me 
But I don't give a rip 
I'll stand barefooted in my own front yard with a baby on my hip 

Cause I'm a redneck woman 
And I ain't no high class broad 
I'm just a product of my raisin' 
And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw" 
And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long 
And I know all the words to every Charlie Daniels song 
So here's to all my sisters out there keepin' it country 
Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 

Victoria's Secret 
Well their stuff's real nice 
Oh but I can buy the same damn thing on a Wal*Mart shelf half price 
And still look sexy 
Just as sexy 
As those models on TV 
No I don't need no designer tag to make my man want me 
You might think I'm trashy 
A little too hard core 
But get in my neck of the woods 
I'm just the girl next door 

Hey I'm redneck woman 
And I ain't no high class broad 
I'm just a product of my raisin' 
And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw" 
And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long
And I know all the words to every Tanya Tucker song 
So here's to all my sisters out there keeping it country 
Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 

I'm redneck woman 
And I ain't no high class broad 
I'm just a product of my raisin' 
And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw" 
And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long
And I know all the words to every Ol' Bocephus song 
So here's to all my sisters out there keeping it country 
Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 

Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 
Hell Yeah 

I Said Hell Yeah


----------



## ChumpChange

meangirl said:
			
		

> Well I ain't never
> Been the barbie doll type
> No I can't swig that sweet champagne
> I'd rather drink beer all night
> In a tavern or in a honky tonk
> Or on a 4 wheel drive tailgate
> I've got posters on my wall of Skynard, Kid and Strait
> Some people look down on me
> But I don't give a rip
> I'll stand barefooted in my own front yard with a baby on my hip
> 
> Cause I'm a redneck woman
> And I ain't no high class broad
> I'm just a product of my raisin'
> And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw"
> And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long
> And I know all the words to every Charlie Daniels song
> So here's to all my sisters out there keepin' it country
> Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me
> Hell Yeah
> Hell Yeah
> 
> Victoria's Secret
> Well their stuff's real nice
> Oh but I can buy the same damn thing on a Wal*Mart shelf half price
> And still look sexy
> Just as sexy
> As those models on TV
> No I don't need no designer tag to make my man want me
> You might think I'm trashy
> A little too hard core
> But get in my neck of the woods
> I'm just the girl next door
> 
> Hey I'm redneck woman
> And I ain't no high class broad
> I'm just a product of my raisin'
> And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw"
> And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long
> And I know all the words to every Tanya Tucker song
> So here's to all my sisters out there keeping it country
> Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me
> Hell Yeah
> Hell Yeah
> 
> I'm redneck woman
> And I ain't no high class broad
> I'm just a product of my raisin'
> And I say "hey y'all" and "Yee Haw"
> And I keep my Christmas lights on, on my front porch all year long
> And I know all the words to every Ol' Bocephus song
> So here's to all my sisters out there keeping it country
> Let me get a big "Hell Yeah" from the redneck girls like me
> Hell Yeah
> Hell Yeah
> 
> Hell Yeah
> Hell Yeah
> Hell Yeah
> Hell Yeah
> 
> I Said Hell Yeah


  She makes me want to claw my eyes out  I can't stand her  Make it stop


----------



## ChumpChange

Artist: Baha Men Lyrics
Song: Move It Like This Lyrics
This baha men 
And we gonna kick it like this 
We gonna keep it movin' 
From the dance floor 
Move It Man! 

Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Come on ladies, rock the party! 
Shake ya body, everybody 

Come on everybody 
Lets move it all night 
Uh, Uh huh 
Gonna take you back to the old school 
Can you feel the vibe? 
Lets dance to the rhythm 
And let me see your wide waist line 
(Jump back and do the twist) 
And the electric slide 
Move it man! 

Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Come on fellas, rock the party! 
Shake ya body, everybody 

Lets get funky, to this new sound 
See, we gonna get on the floor and do it like that 

Can anyone do the chocolate bump, like back in the day? 
We thought we'd bring it to ya, 
but honey keep it grooving, yeah 

Well, I can see everyone on the dance floor 
Doing the running man 
(Do the mashed potato) 
Or walk the feeling out if you can 
Move it man! 

Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake it like that! 
Come on ya'll, lets rock the party! 
Shake ya body, everybody 

Remember back in the day, 
when we used to just do the bugaloo? 
Everybody rocks to the beat 
Sandy Jones, kick it up too 
And everybody runs together 
Where the DJ when he play? 
Cool music thats dippin, dippin 
We kick back and we keep dippin 

Come on baby, lets rock lets rock 
We gonna get up on the dance floor and do the PeeWee Herman 
So shake it up, and don't ever stop! 
(Do the robot) 
And baby go and rock it! 
Move it man! 

Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Come on ya'll, lets rock the party! 
Shake your body, everybody 

Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Can you move it like this? 
I can shake like that! 
Come on ya'll, lets rock the party! 
Shake your body, everybody


----------



## Seraphim

*Artist: Sacha Baron Cohen Lyrics
Song: I Like To  Move It Lyrics
*

(Chorus)

I Like To Move It Move It
I  Like To Move It Move It
I Like To Move It Move It
Ya Like To (MOVE  IT!)

All Girls All Over The World
Original King Julian Pon Ya Case  Man!
I Love How All The Girls A Move Their Body
And When Ya Move Ya  Body
Uno Move It
Nice And Sweet And Sexy Alright!
Woman Ya Cute And You  Don’t Need No Make-Up
Original Cute Body You A Mek Man Mud Up
Woman Ya  Cute And You Don’t Need No Make-Up
Original Cute Body You A Mek Man Mud  Up
Woman! Physically Fit
Physically Fit
Physically 
Physically  
Physically 
Woman! Physically Fit
Physically Fit
Physically  
Physically 
Physically
Physically 

Woman! Ya nice 
Sweet  Fantastic
Big Ship Pon De Ocean That A Big Titanic
Woman! Ya Nice Sweet  Energetic
Big Ship Pon De Ocean That A Big Titanic
Woman! Ya nice  
Sweet Fantastic
Big Ship Pon De Ocean That A Big Titanic
Woman! Ya  nice 
Sweet Fantastic
Big Ship Pon De Ocean That A Big  Titanic
WOMAN!

(Chorus)

Woman Ya Cute And You Don’t Need No  Make-Up
Original Cute Body You A Mek Man Mud Up
Woman Ya Cute And You  Don’t Need No Make-Up
Original Cute Body You A Mek Man Mud Up
Eyeliner –  Pon Ya Face
A Mek Man Mud Up
Nose Powder – Pon Ya Face
A Mek Man Mud  Up
Pluck Ya Eyebrow
Pon Ya 
Pon Ya Face A Mek Man Mud Up

Gal Ya  Lipstick
Pon Ya Face A Mek Man Mud Up
Woman Ya Nice Broad Face
And Ya  Nice Hip Make Man
Flip And Bust Them Lip
Woman Ya Nice And  Energetic
Big Ship Pon De Ocean That A Big Titanic
Woman! Ya Nice
Broad  Face
And Ya Nice Hip
Make Man Flip And Bust Them Lip
Big Ship Pon De  Ocean That A Big Titanic –  WOAH!

BOP!
WOAH!
BOP!
WOAH!
BOP!
WOAH!
BOP!

(King  Julians Bit On The End

I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT
HE LIKE TO MOVE IT  MOVE IT
SHE LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT
YOU LIKE TO, MOVE IT!

WE LIKE  TO MOVE IT MOVE IT
YOU LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT
I LIKE .. OH I DID I HAVE I  DONE I? DID I DO I LIKE? 
I THINK I DID I LIKE.. WE? WHAT ABOUT WE? THEY?  THEY? I DID THEY.

OH I GOT IT, I GOT IT I GOT A NEW ONE I GOT A NEW ONE..  THEM? 
NO NOT THEM.. DID I SAY THEM OR NOT? 

THEM LIKE TO MOVE IT  MOV... I'M GONNA SAY THEM 

THEM LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT 
WE LIKE TO  MOVE IT MOVE IT
UMM WAIT THERES GOTTA BE ANOTHER ONE WE... WE... NOPE.. OH  US! 
CAN WE DO US LIKE TO?

US LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT THATS THE  ONE
US LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT
US LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT
US LIKE TO..  MOVE IT!

MOVE IT! MOVE ITTT.. MOVE IT! MOVE IT! MOVE IT MOVE  IT

OKAY THEN, WANNA HEAR, 
I JUST WANNA TELL YOU A LITTLE STORY THIS  LITTLE STORY 
THAT MY DADDY USED TO TELL ME HE WAS A KING AS
WELL I WAS  BORN, PROBABLY ABOUT 68 YEARS AGO OVER BY 
THAT TREE OVER THERE YEH 
AND I  REMEMBER THINGS CHANGED A LOT IN THOSE
DAYS, IN MADAGASCAR IT WASNT SO  COMMERCIAL, YOU KNOW, 
THERE WASNT ALL THE FUSS BOUT WHO'S GOT THE LATEST  TREE 
AND WHAT LEAVES
ARE YOU WEARING AND WHO'S GOT 
THE LATEST FUR ON  THEIR BACK YOU KNOW, 
THOSE DAYS IT WAS JUST ME AND A COUPLE OF THE OTHERS  YOU
KNOW, DOING THE JUNGLE BOOGIE YOU KNOW, 
JUNGLE BOOGIE... JUNGLE  BOOGIE
WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH

I LIKE TO MOVE  IT!

YOU REALLY THINK THIS IS NEVER GONNA END COZ IT IS 3,2,1

NOT  BAD EH? I LIKE IT


----------



## Kerad

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Now you satyrs know where your women come for love...



Is this where we can go to get rid of some of 'em, too?


----------



## Kerad

It´s funny how
Even now
You still support me after all the things that Ive done
You´re so good to me
Waiting patiently
And isn't it sad that you still have to ask if I care

I never said I was perfect
But I can take you away

Walk on shells tonight
Can´t do right tonight
And you can´t say a word cause I leap down your throat
So uptight am I

I never said I was perfect
But I can drive you home

I got down on myself
Working too hard
Driving myself to death
Trying to beat out the faults in my head
What a mess Ive made
Sure we all make mistakes
But they see me so large
That they think I´m immune to the pain

Walk on shells tonight
Can´t do right tonight
And you can´t say a word cause I leap down your throat
So uptight am I

I´m praying for a miracle
But I won´t hold my breath

I never said I was perfect
But can you take me home

*
Garbage: Drive You Home
Bleed Like Me.*


----------



## meangirl

ChumpChange said:
			
		

> She makes me want to claw my eyes out  I can't stand her  Make it stop


 
Oh dude! Now you pizzed me off! Don't be doing that stuff, okay??


----------



## meangirl

[font=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica]*A moment like this...*


What if I told you it was all meant to be? 
Would you believe me? Would you agree? 
It's almost that feeling that we've met before 
So tell me that you don't think I'm crazy 
when I tell you love has come here and now 

A moment like this 
Some people wait a lifetime for a moment like this 
Some people search forever for that one special kiss
Oh I can't believe it's happeneing to me 
Some people wait a lifetime for a moment like this 

Everything changes but beauty remains 
Something so tender I can't explain 
I may be dreaming but until I awake 
Can't we make this dream last forever? 
And I'll cherish all the love we share

A moment like this 
Some people wait a lifetime for a moment like this 
Some people search forever for that one special kiss 
Oh I can't believe it's happeneing to me 
Some people wait a lifetime for a moment like this 

Could this be the greatest love of all? 
I wanna know that you will catch me when I fall 
So let me tell you this... 

Some people wait a lifetime for a moment like this.. 
A moment like this 
Some people wait a lifetime for a moment like this 
Some people search forever for that one special kiss 
Oh I can't believe it's happeneing to me 

Some people wait a lifetime for a moment, a moment like this... 
Oh I can't believe it's happening to me..
some people wait a lifetime for a moment like this.​​[/font]​
​


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> We have to give it to RoseRed - she has the MOST popular thread in the forums.


----------



## CrunchTime

When the moon is bright  
On a Saturday night
There's a thousand stars in the sky
On a winding road her memory flows
She'll face the fact
She wants to go back

She opens her heart to an old memory
She closes her eyes and she smiles
Just ask her if she ever still
Thinks about me
She'll say "Every once in a while,
Every once in a while"

She tries to forget
But she hasn't yet
Not a single day goes by
That feeling again reminds of when
I held her tight, it felt so right 

She opens her heart to an old memory
She closes her eyes and she smiles
Just ask her if she ever still
Thinks about me
She'll say "Every once in a while,
Every once in a while"

And every once in a while
She calls my name out loud
And when she thinks about us
She'll face the fact
She wants to go back

She opens her heart to an old memory
She closes her eyes and she smiles
Just ask her if she ever still
Thinks about me
She'll say "Every once in a while,
Every once in a while"


----------



## sunflower

I dont know where Im going
But, I sure know where Ive been
Hanging on the promises
In songs of yesterday
An Ive made up my mind,
I aint wasting no more time
But, here I go again
Here I go again

Tho I keep searching for an answer,
I never seem to find what Im looking for
Oh lord, I pray
You give me strength to carry on,
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time

Im just another heart in need of rescue,
Waiting on loves sweet charity
An Im gonna hold on
For the rest of my days,
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go...

An Ive made up my mind,
I aint wasting no more time

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time...

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go,
Here I go again...

I  me some white snake


----------



## baseballmom

What is this a song thread.    I thought it was a thread for people who haven't heard form another in a while.. Well that takes the cake.


----------



## somdebay

all i know, is that I will NOT read through all 933 pages...931 maybe...but not 933


----------



## CrunchTime

I'm alone
yeah I don't know if I can face the night
I'm in tears
and the cryin that I do is for you
I want your love let's break the wall between us
Don't make it tough, I'll put away my pride
Enough's enough, I've suffered and I've seen the light

Baby, you're my angel come and save me tonight
You're my angel come and make it alright 

Don't know what I'm gonna do about this feeling inside
Yes, it's true loneliness took me for a ride, yeah, yeah yeah
Without your love, I'm nothin but a beggar
Without your love, a dog without a bone
What can I do, I'm sleepin in this bed alone

Baby, you're my angel come and save me tonight
You're my angel come and make it alright
Come and save me tonight

You're the reason I live
You're the reason I die
You're the reason I give when I break down and cry
Don't need no reason why
Baby, baby, baby you're my angel come and save me tonight
You're my angel come and make it alright
You're my angel come and save me tonight
You're my angel come and take me for a ride
Come and save me tonight
Come and save me tonight
Come and save me tonight
Come and save me tonight
Come and save me tonight


----------



## CrunchTime

wanted to be with you alone
And talk about the weather
But traditions I can trace against the child in your face
Wont escape my attention
You keep your distance with a system of touch
And gentle persuasion
Im lost in admiration could I need you this much
Oh, youre wasting my time
Youre just wasting time

Something happens and Im head over heels
I never find out till Im head over heels
Something happens and Im head over heels
Ah dont take my heart
Dont break my heart
Dont throw it away

I made a fire and watching burn  
Thought of your future
With one foot in the past now just how long will it last
No no no have you no ambition
My mother and my brothers used to breathe in clean in air
And dreaming Im a doctor
Its hard to be a man when theres a gun in your hand
Oh I feel so...

Something happens and Im head over heels

And this my four leaf clover
Im on the line, one open mind
This is my four leaf clover


----------



## CrunchTime

Here we are still together 
We are one 
So much time wasted 
Playing games with love 

So many tears I've cried   
So much pain inside 
But baby It ain't over 'til it's over 
So many years we've tried 
To keep our love alive 
But baby it ain't over 'til it's over 

How many times 
Did we give up 
But we always worked things out 
And all my doubts and fears 
Kept me wondering, yeah 
If I'd always, always be in love 

So many tears I've cried 
So much pain inside 
But baby It ain't over 'til it's over 
So many years we've tried 
And kept our love alive 
'Cause baby it ain't over 'til it's over 

So many tears I've cried 
So much pain inside 
Baby It ain't over 'til it's over 
So many years we've tried 
And kept our love alive 
'Cause baby it ain't over 'til it's over 

So many tears I've cried 
So much pain inside 
Baby It ain't over 'til it's over 
So many years we've tried 
And kept our love alive 
'Cause baby it ain't over 'til it's over 
Over, over, over. 

So many tears I've cried 
So much pain inside 
But baby It ain't over 'til it's over 
So many years we've tried 
To kept our love alive 
'Cause baby it ain't over 'til it's over 
Over, over, over 

So many tears I've cried 
So much pain inside 
Baby It ain't over 'til it's over


----------



## CrunchTime

Great Morning to 

Intro- 

Oh Yeah. 
All Right. 
First Verse- 

Somebody's Heiney is crowning my icebox. 
Somebody's cold one is giving me chills. 
Guess I'll just close my eyes. 
Inter- 

Oh yeah. 
All right. 
Feels good. 
Inside. 
Second Verse- 

Flip on the Tele... Wrestle with Jimmy. 
Somethin' is bubblin' behind my back. 
The bottle is ready to go. 
Chorus- 

Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
Your drug is a heartbreaker. 
Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
My love is a life-taker. 
Verse 3- 

I can't confront you, I never could do... 
That which might hurt you. 
Try and be cool, when I say: 
This way is-a-waterslide-away-from-me-to-chase-her-fuller-everyday! Hey! 
So be cool. 
Chorus- 

Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
Your drug is a heartbreaker. 
Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
My love is a life-taker! 
Verse 4- 

Dear daddy, I write you in spite of fears of silence. 
You cleaned up, found Jesus, Things are good also I hear. 
This bottle of Stevens awakens ancient feelings... 
Like father, Step-Father... 
This song is drowning in the blood! Yeah Yeah-Yeah Yeah-Yeah! 
Chorus- 

Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
You drug is a heartbreaker. 
Say it ain't so a-woah-a-woah. 
My love is a life-taker.


----------



## CrunchTime

What a rotten day this turned out to be
I still can't believe she'd leave so easily
she just go all her things, threw em into a pile
then she loaded her car and said after a while
she'd done this before but this time she didnt cry

[chorus]
thats why I'm sittin on the front steps, starin down the road
wondering if she'll come back this time i dont know
after she packed when she looked back,
there were no tears in her eyes, and thats got me worried,
thinkin maybe my baby's gotten good at goodbye 

all the times before' she'd break down and cry
she'd make her threats, but her heart wasnt set on goodbye
she just wanetd me to hear, what she had to say
now im lost for words saying she went away
she may not return for this time she didnt cry

[chorus 2x]


----------



## RoseRed

The silicon chip inside her head
Gets switched to overload.
And nobody's gonna go to school today,
She's going to make them stay at home.
And daddy doesn't understand it,
He always said she was as good as gold.
And he can see no reason
'Cause there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be shown?

Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
I want to shoot
The whole day down.

The telex machine is kept so clean
As it types to a waiting world.
And mother feels so shocked,
Father's world is rocked,
And their thoughts turn to
Their own little girl.
Sweet 16 ain't so peachy keen,
No, it ain't so neat to admit defeat.
They can see no reasons
'Cause there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be shown?

Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
I want to shoot
The whole day down.

All the playing's stopped in the playground now
She wants to play with her toys a while.
And school's out early and soon we'll be learning
And the lesson today is how to die.
And then the bullhorn crackles,
And the captain crackles,
With the problems and the how's and why's.
And he can see no reasons
'Cause there are no reasons
What reason do you need to die?

Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
Tell me why?
I don't like Mondays.
I want to shoot
The whole day down.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Tell me why?
> I don't like Mondays.
> Tell me why?
> I don't like Mondays.
> Tell me why?
> I don't like Mondays.
> I want to shoot
> The whole day down.



 

In 3B it's Diane
And she's makin' a plan

She says
I'm gonna change my hair
It just don't fit my face anymore
I'm gettin' out of here
I just don't like this place anymore
Tired of all the stallin'
This time it's for good

Come monday
Come monday
My life starts again
My new point of view is beginning

Come monday
That one day
My ship's comin' in
And this time I'm ready to roll!
Come monday
Come monday

Now here's Ken in 5N
And he swears once again
He says
I'm gonna lose the weight
Gonna get in to my clothes again
I'm gonna graduate
I'm gonna be the one who knows again

No more lame excuses
Then it's understood!

Come monday
Come monday
My life starts again
My new point of view is beginning

Come monday
That one day
My ship's comin' in
And this time I'm ready to roll!
Come monday
Come monday

Come monday
Come this monday

Hey Bob, I'm changin' my job!
Hey men, I'm making a plan!
Yeah slim,I'm joinin a gym!
And this time I'm ready to roll!

Come monday
Come monday
My life starts again
My new point of view is beginning

Come monday
That one day
My ship's comin' in
And this time I'm ready to roll!

Come monday
Come monday
Come this monday
Come this monday


----------



## Kyle

Dont be shocked by the tone of my voice
Just got my new weapon, the weapon of choice

Dont be shocked by the tone of my voice
Just got my new weapon, the weapon of choice

Listen to the sound of my voice
I can chicken al loud, its the weapon of choice

Dont be shocked by the tone of my voice
Its the new weapon, the weapon of choice

2x chorus:
You can go with this,
Or you can go with that,
You can go with this,
Or you can go with that,
You can go with this,
Or you can go with that,
Or you can throw with (us)-(only the 1st time)

Walk without rythm,
It wont attrack the worm

Walk without rythm,
And it wont attrack the worm

Walk without rythm,
And it wont attrack the worm

If you walk without rythm,
Ah, you never learn

Dont be shocked by the tone of my voice
Just got my new weapon, weapon of choice

Dont be shocked by the tone of my voice
Just got my new weapon, weapon of choice

Be carefull, we dont know them
Be carefull, we dont know them
Be carefull, we dont know them

2x chorus

Oh, mary we wont do the ? ? ? 
Too big love to the angels of lie
Yeah, and my girl

She just dont understand
Is gone beyond being a man

? ? ? 
? ? ? 
But Im going to hold my cool,
Because of easy rules

Yeah, so move on baby, yeah

Halfway between the gutter and the stars, yeah
Halfway between the gutter and the stars, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have an important meeting to attend in an hour and now the voices in my head are stuck on this chorus...



Is this better?  :shrug:

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together and try them out to see
La la la la la la la la, la la la la la la
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key


YW


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I should have known better than to come back in here before the meeting...



I just KNEW you couldn't resist.


----------



## Kyle

Just for you Kwillia


----------



## RoseRed

I'm like a chee-chee-chee-chee-rony like they make at home
Or a healthy fish with a big backbone
I'm Abraham De Lacy
Guiseppe Casey
Thomas O'Malley
O'Malley the alley cat

I've got that wanderlust
Gotta walk the scene
Gotta kick up highway dust
Feel the grass that's green
Gotta strut them city streets
Showin' off my eclat, yeah
Tellin' my friends of the social elite
Or some cute cat I happen to meet
That I'm
Abraham De Lacy
Guiseppe Casey
Thomas O'Malley
O'Malley the alley cat

Duchess (spoken): Why, monsieur, your name seems to cover all of Europe
O'Malley (spoken): Well of course. I'm the only cat of my kind.

I'm king of the highway
Prince of the boulevard
Duke of the avant-garde
The world is my backyard
So if you're goin' my way
That's the road you wanna seek
Calcutta to Rome or home, sweet home,
In Paris, magnifique, you all!

Toulouse (spoken): Oh, boy! An alley cat!
Marie (spoken): Shh! Listen.

I only got myself
And this big old world
But I sip that cup of life
With my fingers curled
I don't worry what road to take
I don't have to think of that
Whatever I take is the road I make
It's the road of life make no mistake
For me, yeah,
Abraham De Lacy
Guiseppe Casey
Thomas O'Malley
O'Malley the alley cat

That's right
And I'm very proud of that
Yeah!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm like a chee-chee-chee-chee-rony like they make at home
> Or a healthy fish with a big backbone
> I'm Abraham De Lacy
> Guiseppe Casey
> Thomas O'Malley
> O'Malley the alley cat



Gearing up for Cats, are we?  


Macavity! Macavity's a mystery cat
He's called the Hidden Paw
For he's a master criminal who can defy the law
He's the bafflement of Scotland Yard
The Flying Squad's despair
For when they reach the scene of crime Macavity's not there! 



Macavity, Macavity, there's no one like Macavity
He's broken every human law
He breaks the law of gravity
His powers of levitation would make a fakir stare
And when you reach the scene of crime Macavity's not there! 


You may seek him in the basement
You may look up in the air
But I tell you once and once again
Macavity's not there! 



Macavity's a ginger cat
He's very tall and thin
You would know him if you saw him for his eyes are sunken in
His brow is deeply lined in thought
His head is highly domed
His coat is dusty from neglect
His whiskers are uncombed
He sways his head from side to side
With movements like a snake
And when you think he's half asleep
He's always wide awake! 



Macavity, Macavity, there's no one like Macavity
For he's a fiend in feline shape
A monster of depravity
You may meet him in a by-street
You may see him in the square
But when a crime's discovered then Macavity's not there! 



He's outwardly respectable
I know he cheats at cards
And his footprints are not found in any files of Scotland Yard's 


And when the larder's looted
Or the jewel cases rifled
Or when the milk is missing
Or another Peke's been stifled
Or the greenhouse glass is broken and the trellis past repair
There's the wonder of the thing:
Macavity's not there! 



Macavity, Macavity, there's no one like Macavity
There never was a cat of such deceitfulness and suavity
He always has an alibi and one or two to spare
Whatever time the deed took place, Macavity wasn't there! 



And they say that all the cats whose wicked deeds are widely known
(I might mention Mungojerrie, Rumpelteazer, Griddlebone)
Are nothing more than agents for the cat who all the time
Just controls the operations
The Napoleon of Crime! 



Macavity, Macavity, there's no one like Macavity
He's a fiend in feline shape
A monster of depravity
You may meet him in a by-street
You may see him in the square
But when a crime's discovered then Macavity's not there! 



We have to find Old Deuteronomy


----------



## jazz lady

Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow
Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow

Life's too short to make a mistake
Let's think of each other and hesitate
Young and impatient we may be
There's no need to act foolishly
If we part our hearts won't forget it
Years from now we'll surely regret it

Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow
Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow

You're young and you're in a hurry
You're eager for love but don't you worry
We both want the sweetness in life
But these things don't come overnight
Don't give up cos love's been slow
Boy, we're gonna succeed with another blow

Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow
Baby please baby
Baby please baby

Love is that mountain we must climb
Let's climb it together your hand in mine
We haven't known each other too long
But the feeling I have is oh so strong
I know we can make it there's no doubt
We owe it to ourselves to find it out

Just,
Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow
Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow

Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow
Baby, please baby
Baby, please baby

Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow
Give me just a little more time
And our love will surely grow

[Repeat And Fade]


----------



## jazz lady

There's a wren in a willow wood
Flies so high and sings so good
And he brings to you
What he sings to you.

Like my brother the wren and I
Well, he told if I try, I could fly for you
And I wanna try for you. 'cause

I wanna sing you a love song
I wanna rock you in my arms all night long
I wanna get to know you
I wanna show you the peaceful feelin' of my home.

Summer thunder on moon-bright days
Northern Lights and skies ablaze
And I bring to you,
Lover, when I sing to you.

Silver wings in a fiery sky
Show the trail of my love and I
Sing to you, 
Love is what I bring to you.

And I wanna sing to you, oh.

I wanna sing you a love song
I wanna rock you in my arms all night long
I wanna get to know you
I wanna show you the peaceful feelin' of my home.

--- Instrumental break ---

I wanna sing you a love song
I wanna rock you in my arms all night long
I wanna get to know you
I wanna show you the peaceful feelin' of my home.

I wanna show you the peaceful feelin' of my home...


----------



## jazz lady

When explanations make no sense
When every answer's wrong
You're fighting with lost confidence
All expectations come
The time has come to make or break
Move on don't hesitate
Breakout

Don't stop to ask
Now you've found a break to make at last
You've got to find a way
Say what you want to say 
Breakout

When situations never change
Tomorrow looks unsure
Don't leave your destiny to chance
What are you waiting for
The time has come to make your break
Breakout

Don't stop to ask
Now you've found a break to make at last
You've got to find a way
Say what you want to say 
Breakout

Don't stop to ask
Now you've found a break to make at last
You've got to find a way
Say what you want to say 
Breakout

Some people stop at nothing
If you're searching for something
Lay down the law
Shout out for more
Breakout and shout day in day out
Breakout
Breakout

Don't stop to ask
Now you've found a break to make at last
You've got to find a way
Say what you want to say 
Breakout

Don't stop to ask
Now you've found a break to make at last
You've got to find a way
Say what you want to say
Breakout

Lay down the law
Shout out for more
Breakout and shout day in day out
Breakout
Breakout
Breakout

Lay down the law
Shout out for more
Breakout and shout day in day out


----------



## virgovictoria

A Song For You lyrics - Leon Russell

I've been so many places in my life and time
I've sung a lot of songs I've made some bad rhyme
I've acted out my love in stages
With ten thousand people watching
But we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

I know your image of me is what I hope to be
I've treated you unkindly but darlin' can't you see
There's no one more important to me
Darlin' can't you please see through me
Cause we're alone now and I'm singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth witholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you

You taught me precious secrets of the truth witholding nothing
You came out in front and I was hiding
But now I'm so much better and if my words don't come together
Listen to the melody cause my love is in there hiding

I love you in a place where there's no space or time
I love you for in my life you are a friend of mine
And when my life is over
Remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song for you
We were alone and I was singing this song for you


----------



## jazz lady

I know...it's Nickelback...so sue me.  

How the hell did we wind up like this?
Why weren't we able, to see the signs that we missed
And try turn the tables

I wish you'd unclench your fists, and unpack your suitcase
Lately there's been too much of this
But don't think it's too late

Nothing's wrong, just as long as
You know that someday I will

Someday, somehow
I'm gonna make it all right but not right now
I know you're wondering when
(You're the only one who knows that)
Someday, somehow
I'm gonna make it all right but not right now
I know you're wondering when

Well I'd hope that since we're here anyway
That we could end up saying
Things we've always needed to say
So we could end up staying
Now the story's played out like this
Just like a paperback novel
Let's rewrite an ending that fits
Instead of a Hollywood horror

Nothing's wrong, just as long as
You know that someday I will

Someday, somehow
I'm gonna make it all right but not right now
I know you're wondering when
(You're the only one who knows that)
Someday, somehow
I'm gonna make it all right but not right now
I know you're wondering when
(You're the only one who knows that)

[Solo]

How the hell did we wind up like this?
Why weren't we able, to see the signs that we missed
And try to turn the tables
Now the story's played out like this
Just like a paperback novel
Let's rewrite an ending that fits
Instead of a Hollywood horror

Nothing's wrong, just as long as
You know that someday I will

Someday, somehow
I'm gonna make it all right but not right now
I know you're wondering when
(You're the only one who knows that)
Someday, somehow
I'm gonna make it all right but not right now
I know you're wondering when
(You're the only one who knows that)
I know you're wondering when
(You're the only one who knows that)
I know you're wondering when


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Don't stop to ask
> Now you've found a break to make at last
> You've got to find a way
> Say what you want to say
> Breakout


----------



## jazz lady

I don't want to see you waiting
I've already gone too far away
I still can't keep the day from ending
No more messed up reasons for me to stay

Well this is not for real, afraid to feel
I just hit the floor, don't ask for more
I'm wasting my time, I'm wasting my time
You can't stop the feeling, there is no reason
Just make the call, and take it all
Again, wooohooo again

Months went by with us pretending
When did our light turn from green to red
I took a chance and left you standing
Lost the will to do this once again

Well this is not for real, afraid to feel
I just hit the floor, don't ask for more
I'm wasting my time, I'm wasting my time
You can't stop the feeling, there is no reason
Just make the call, and take it all
Again, wooohooo again

I see you waitin'
Look so lonely
I see you waitin'
I see you waitin'

Well this not for real, afraid to feel
I just hit the floor, don't ask for more
I'm wasting my time, I'm wasting my time
You can't stop the feeling, there is no reason
Just make the call, and take it all
I'm wasting my time, I'm wasting my ...
Well this is not for real, afraid to feel
I just hit the floor, don't ask more
I'm wasting my time, I'm wasting my time
You can't stop the feeling, there is no reason
Just make the call and take it all
Again, wooohooo again


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> We have to find Old Deuteronomy


And on that note:

You ought to ask Mr. Mistoffelees
The original Conjuring Cat
The greatest magicians have something to learn
From Mr. Mistoffelees's conjuring turn 

Presto! 

And you'll all say:
Oh! Well I never! Was there ever
A cat so clever as magical Mr. Mistoffelees!

Oh! Well I never! Was there ever
A cat so clever as magical Mr. Mistoffelees!

He is quiet and small
He is black
From the ears to the tip of his tail
He can creep through the tiniest crack
He can walk on the narrowest rail 

He can pick any card from a pack
He is equally cunning with dice
He is always decieving you into believing
That he's only hunting for mice 

He can play any trick with a cork
Or a spoon and a bit of fish paste
If you look for a knife or a fork
And you think it was merely misplaced 

You have seen it one moment, and then it is gone!
But you find it next week lying out on the lawn! 

And we all say:
Oh! Well I never! Was there ever
A cat so clever as magical Mr. Mistoffelees!

Oh! Well I never! Was there ever
A cat so clever as magical Mr. Mistoffelees!

His manner is vague and aloof
You would think there was nobody shyer
But his voice has been heard on the roof
When he was curled up by the fire 

And he's sometimes been heard by the fire
When he was about on the roof
(At least we all heard that somebody purred)
Which is uncontestable proof 

Of his singular magical powers
And I've known the family to call
Him in from the garden for hours
When he was asleep in the hall 

And not long ago this phenomenal cat
Produced seven kittens right out of a hat! 

And we all say:
Oh! Well I never! Was there ever
A cat so clever as magical Mr. Mistoffelees! 

Oh! Well I never! Was there ever
A cat so clever as magical Mr. Mistoffelees!

Ladies and gentlemen
I give you the marvelous
Magical Mr. Mistoffelees! 


Presto!


----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh! Well I never! Was there ever
> A cat so clever as magical Mr. Mistoffelees!


Ick!  I wish I hadn't done that because now I have an earworm.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Back In The Day..*

I saw Cats two weekends in a row and was able to get the autograph of the Rum Tum Tugger  (to me at that age) by waiting at the backstage door.

*The Rum Tum Tugger * 

The Rum Tum Tugger is a curious cat 

If you offer me pheasant I'd rather have grouse
If you put me in a house I would much prefer a flat
If you put me in a flat then I'd rather have a house
If you set me on a mouse then I only want a rat
If you set me on a rat then I'd rather chase a mouse 




The Rum Tum Tugger is a curious cat
And there isn't any call for me to shout it
For he will do as he do do
And there's no doing anything about it! 




The Rum Tum Tugger is a terrible bore 

When you let me in, then I want to go out
I'm always on the wrong side of every door
And as soon as I'm at home, then I'd like to get about
I like to lie in the bureau drawer
But I make such a fuss if I can't get out 




The Rum Tum Tugger is a curious cat
And it isn't any use for you to doubt it
For he will do as he do do
And there's no doing anything about it! 




The Rum Tum Tugger is a curious beast 

My disobliging ways are a matter of habit
If you offer me fish then I always want a feast
When there isn't any fish then I won't eat rabbit
If you offer me cream then I sniff and sneer
But I only like what I find for myself
So you'll catch me in it right up to my ears
If you put it away on the larder shelf 




The Rum Tum Tugger is artful and knowing
The Rum Tum Tugger doesn't care for a cuddle
But I'll leap in your lap in the middle of your sewing
For there's nothing I enjoy like a horrible muddle! 




The Rum Tum Tugger is a curious cat
The Rum Tum Tugger doesn't care for a cuddle 

The Rum Tum Tugger is a curious cat
And there isn't any need for me to spout it
For he will do as he do do
And there's no doing anything about it!​


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Ick!  I wish I hadn't done that because now I have an earworm.



The whole show is kind of that way.    I'll be seeing it again in about a week.  

With that, I bid you all a good night!


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The whole show is kind of that way.    I'll be seeing it again in about a week.
> 
> With that, I bid you all a good night!


 G'night.  I'll be heading back that way shortly!


----------



## Cowgirl

The Finer Things

While there is time
Lets go out and feel everything
If you hold me
I will let you into my dream
For time is a river rolling into nowhere
We must live while we can
And well drink our cup of laughter

The finer things keep shining through
The way my soul gets lost in you
The finer things I feel in me
The golden dance life could be

Oh, Ive been sad
And have walked bitter streets alone
And come morning
Theres a good wind to blow me home
So time is a river rolling into nowhere
I will live while I can
I will have my ever after

The finer things keep shining through
The way my soul gets lost in you
The finer things I feel in me
The golden dance life could be

We go so fast, why dont we make it last
Life is glowing inside you and me
Please take my hand, here where I stand
Wont you come out and dance with me
Come see, with me, come see

And lovers try
til they get the best of the night
And come morning
They are tangled up in the light
So time be a river rolling into nowhere
They love while they can
And they think about the night so sweet

The finer things keep shining through
The way my soul gets lost in you
The finer things I feel in me
The golden dance life could be


----------



## RoseRed

This is radio clash from pirate satellite

Orbiting your living room,
Cashing in the bill of rights
Cuban army surplus or refusing all third lights
This is radio clash on pirate satellite

This sound does not subscribe
To the international plan
In the psycho shadow of the white right hand
Then that see ghettology as an urban viet nam
Giving deadly exhibitions of murder by napalm

This is radio clash tearing up the seven veils
This is radio clash please save us, not the whales
This is radio clash underneath a mushroom cloud
This is radio clash
You dont need that funeral shroud

Forces have been looting
My humanity
Curfews have been curbing
The end of liberty

Hands of law have sorted through
My identity
But now this sound is brave
And wants to be free - anyway to be free

This is radio clash on pirate satellite
This is not free europe
Noh an armed force network
This is radio clash using audio ammunition
This is radio clash can we get that world to listen? 
This is radio clash using aural ammunition
This is radio clash can we get that world to listen? 
This is radio clash on pirate satellite
Orbiting your living room,
Cashing in the bill of rights
This is radio clash on pirate satellite
This is radio clash everybody hold on tight

A-riggy diggy dig dang dang

Go back to urban nam


----------



## Kerad

*"DOA" Foo Fighters*

Oh you know I did it
It's over and I feel fine
Nothing you could say is gonna change my mind
Waiting and I wait at the longest night
Nothing like the taste to sweet decline

I was down, I fell, I fell so fast
Dropping like the grains in an hourglass
Never say forever cause nothing last
Dancing with the bones of my buried past

Nevermind there's nothing I can do
Bet your life there's something killing you

It's a shame we have to die my dear
No ones getting out of here, alive
This time

What a way to go, they have no fear
No ones getting out of here, alive
This time

Finished, I'm getting you off my chest
Made you come clean in a dirty dress
A promise is a promise you kept in check
Hard to cross a heart that beats it's best

Take a good hard look for the very last time
The very last one in a very long line
Only took a second to say goodbye
Been a pleasure but the pleasure's been mine, all mine

Ain't no way, DOA
Ain't no way, DOA

It's a shame we have to disappear
No ones getting out of here, alive
This time
This time
This time


----------



## BlackSheep

I looked out this morning and the sun was gone
Turned on some music to start my day
I lost myself in a familiar song
I closed my eyes and I slipped away
It's more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to
play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
'till I see Marianne walk away
I see my Marianne walkin' away
So many people have come and gone
Their faces fade as the years go by
Yet I still recall as I wander on
as clear as the sun in the summer sky
It's more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to
play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
'till I see Marianne walk away
I see my Marianne walkin' away
When I'm tired and thinking cold
I hide in my music, forget the day
and dream of a girl I used to know
I closed my eyes and she slipped away
She slipped awa y. She slipped away.
It's more than a feeling, when I hear that old song they used to
play (more than a feeling)
I begin dreaming (more than a feeling)
'till I see Marianne walk away
I see my Marianne walkin' away


----------



## Kerad

*Garbage*
"Sleep"

In the middle of the night
Head on my pillow
Looking like a little ghost

Seems like all of the things
That you gave your mother
Have all gone up in smoke

In the middle of the night
You don't know what I'm thinking
But still the stars still sparkle and shine

Seems like all of the time
Our boat was slowly sinking
You didn't even seem to mind

Now all I want to do is sleep
Now all I want to do is sleep
Now all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## RoseRed

If time itself was his demeaner 
There'd be no sunset or a glimmer of sunset landing on the street 
Sunsilk girls must be discrete 

Sunsilk girls must be discrete 
Sunsilk girls must be discrete 
Nursing their fathers locked inside 
They masquerade it 
As his bride 

I might like you better if we slept together 
I might like you better if we slept together 
I might like you better if we slept together 
But there's something in your eyes that says maybe that's never 
Never say never 
Never 
Never say never 

Never, never, never 

Sunsilk girls must be discrete 
Sunsilk girls must be discrete 
Nursing their fathers locked inside 
They masquerade it 
As his bride 

Never say never 

I might like you better if we slept together 
I might like you better if we slept together 
I might like you better if we slept together 
But there's something in your eyes that says maybe that's never 
Never say never 
Never 
Never say never 

Never 
Never say never 

Never


----------



## RoseRed

Dear Mister Fantasy play us a tune
Something to make us all happy
Do anything take us out of this gloom
Sing a song, play guitar
Make it snappy
You are the one who can make us all laugh
But doing that you break out in tears
Please don't be sad if it was a straight mind you had
We wouldn't have known you all these years


----------



## FireBrand

John Barleycorn 

There were three men came out of the west, their fortunes for to try
And these three men made a solemn vow
John Barleycorn must die
They've plowed, they've sown, they've harrowed him in
Threw clods upon his head
And these three men made a solemn vow
John Barleycorn was dead

They've let him lie for a very long time, 'til the rains from heaven did fall
And little Sir John sprung up his head and so amazed them all
They've let him stand 'til Midsummer's Day 'til he looked both pale and wan
And little Sir John's grown a long long beard and so become a man
They've hired men with their scythes so sharp to cut him off at the knee
They've rolled him and tied him by the way, serving him most barbarously
They've hired men with their sharp pitchforks who've pricked him to the heart
And the loader he has served him worse than that 
For he's bound him to the cart

They've wheeled him around and around a field 'til they came onto a barn
And there they made a solemn oath on poor John Barleycorn
They've hired men with their crabtree sticks to scourge him skin from bone
And the miller he has served him worse than that 
For he's ground him between two stones

And little Sir John and the nut brown bowl and his brandy in the glass
And little Sir John and the nut brown bowl proved the strongest man at last
The huntsman he can't hunt the fox nor so loudly to blow his horn
And the tinker he can't mend kettle or pots without a little barleycorn


----------



## RoseRed

I heard the five doo-doo song today!


----------



## RoseRed

Love is Like Oxygen:
You get too much, you get too high,
Not enough and you're gonna die.
Love gets you high.

Love is Like Oxygen: (Love is Like Oxygen)
You get too much, you get too high, (Love is like oxygen; Too high)
Not enough and you're gonna die. (Love is like oxygen; Gonna die)
Love gets you high.

Time on my side.
I got it all.
I heard that pride
Always comes before a fall.

There's a rumor goin' around the town.
That you don't want me around.
I can't shake off my city blues.
Everywhere I turn, I lose...

Love is Like Oxygen: (Love is Like Oxygen)
You get too much, you get too high, (Love is like oxygen; Too high)
Not enough and you're gonna die. (Love is like oxygen; Gonna die)
Love gets you high.

Love is Like Oxygen: (Love is Like Oxygen)
You get too much, you get too high, (Love is like oxygen; Too high)
Not enough and you're gonna die. (Love is like oxygen; Gonna die)
Love gets you high.

Time is no healer.
If you're not there.
Holy fever.
Set words in the air.

Some things are better left unsaid.
I'm gonna spend my days in bed.
I walk the streets at night,
To be hidden by the city li-ight. City li-ight.

Love is Like Oxygen: (Love is Like Oxygen)
You get too much, you get too high, (Love is like oxygen; Too high)
Not enough and you're gonna die. (Love is like oxygen; Gonna die)
Love gets you high.

Love is Like Oxygen: (Love is like oxygen)
You get too much, you get too high, (Love is like oxygen; Too high)
Not enough and you're gonna die. (Love is like oxygen; Gonna die)
Love gets you high.​


----------



## RoseRed

In this life Ive seen everything I can see woman,
Ive seen lovers flying through the air hand in hand
Ive seen babies dancing in the midnight sun,
And Ive seen dreams that came from the heavenly skies above
Ive seen old men crying at their own grave sides
And Ive seen pigs all sitting watching, picture slides
But I never seen nothing like you.

Chorus
Do ya do ya want my love
Do ya do ya want my face
Do ya do ya want my mind
Do ya do ya want my love

Well i, heard the crowd singin out of tune,
As they, sat and sang auld lang syne by the light of the moon
I heard the preachers bangin on the drums,
And I heard the police playin with their guns
But I never heard nothin like you.

In the country where the sky touches down
On the field, she lay her down to rest
In the morning sun,
They come arunnin just to get a look, just to
Feel to touch her long black hair they dont give a damn

Chorus -- repeat

Well I think you know what Im trying to say woman,
That is Id like to save you for a rainy day,
Ive seen enough of the world to know,
That Ive got to get it all to get it all to grow.

Chorus -- repeat​


----------



## RoseRed

You get up every morning
From your alarm clock's warning
Take the 8:15 into the city
There's a whistle up above
And people pushin', people shovin'
And the girls who try to look pretty

And if your train's on time
You can get to work by nine
And start your slaving job to get your pay
If you ever get annoyed
Look at me I'm self-employed
I love to work at nothing all day

And I'll be...
[Refrain]
Taking care of business every day
Taking care of business every way
I've been taking care of business, it's all mine
Taking care of business and working overtime
Work out!

If it were easy as fishin'
You could be a musician
If you could make sounds loud or mellow
Get a second-hand guitar
Chances are you'll go far
If you get in with the right bunch of fellows

People see you having fun
Just a-lying in the sun
Tell them that you like it this way
It's the work that we avoid
And we're all self-employed
We love to work at nothing all day

And we be...
[Refrain]

[Spoken] Take good care of my business
When I'm away, every day whoo!

[Repeat first 2 verses]

[Refrain]

Takin' care of business [4x]

[Refrain]

Takin' care of business [repeat, fade]​


----------



## RoseRed

It’s amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never explain
What I hear when you don’t say a thing

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

All day long I can hear people talking out loud
But when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd
Old mr. webster could never define
What’s being said between your heart and mine

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all​
:sad:


----------



## RoseRed

Has he lost his mind? 
Can he see or is he blind? 
Can he walk at all,
Or if he moves will he fall? 
Is he alive or dead? 
Has he thoughts within his head? 
Well just pass him there
Why should we even care? 

He was turned to steel
In the great magnetic field
Where he traveled time
For the future of mankind

Nobody wants him
He just stares at the world
Planning his vengeance
That he will soon unfold

Now the time is here
For iron man to spread fear
Vengeance from the grave
Kills the people he once saved

Nobody wants him
They just turn their heads
Nobody helps him
Now he has his revenge

Heavy boots of lead
Fills his victims full of dread
Running as fast as they can
Iron man lives again!


----------



## RoseRed

Got a surprise especially for you,
Something that both of us have always wanted to do.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I've got two tickets to paradise,
Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
I've got two tickets to paradise,
I've got two tickets to paradise.

oh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh
oh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh-uh-oh

I'm gonna take you on a trip so far from here,
I've got two tickets in my pocket, now baby, we're gonna disappear.
We've waited so long, waited so long.
We've waited so long, waited so long.

I've got two tickets to paradise,
Won't you pack your bags, we'll leave tonight,
I've got two tickets to paradise,
I've got two tickets to paradise.


----------



## RoseRed

Moving forward using all my breath
Making love to you was never second best
I saw the world thrashing all around your face
Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace
I'll stop the world and melt with you
You've seen the difference and
It's getting better all the time
There's nothing you and I won't do
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(You should know better)
Dream of better lives the kind which never hate
(You should see why)
Dropped in the state of imaginary grace
(You should know better)
I made a pilgrimage to save this human race
(You should see why)
Never comprehending a race that long gone by
(I'll stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(I'll stop the world)
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
The future's open wide
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
I've seen some changes but it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
The future's open wide
hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you...


----------



## RoseRed

backstroke lover always hidin' 'neath the covers 
till I talked to your daddy, he say 
he said "you ain't seen nothin' till you're down on a muffin 
then you're sure to be a-changin' your ways" 
I met a cheerleader, was a real young bleeder 
oh, the times I could reminisce 
'cause the best things of lovin' with her sister and her cousin 
only started with a little kiss 
like this! 

seesaw swingin' with the boys in the school 
and your feet flyin' up in the air 
singin' "hey diddle diddle" 
with your kitty in the middle of the swing 
like you didn't care 
so I took a big chance at the high school dance 
with a missy who was ready to play 
wasn't me she was foolin' 
'cause she knew what she was doin' 
and I knowed love was here to stay 
when she told me to 

walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
just gimme a kiss 
like this! 

schoolgirl sweetie with a classy kinda sassy 
little skirt's climbin' way up the knee 
there was three young ladies in the school gym locker 
when I noticed they was lookin' at me 
I was a high school loser, never made it with a lady 
till the boys told me somethin' I missed 
then my next door neighbor with a daughter had a favor 
so I gave her just a little kiss 
like this! 

seesaw swingin' with the boys in the school 
and your feet flyin' up in the air 
singin' "hey diddle diddle" 
with your kitty in the middle of the swing 
like you didn't care 
so I took a big chance at the high school dance 
with a missy who was ready to play 
wasn't me she was foolin' 
'cause she knew what she was doin' 
when she told me how to walk this way, she told me to 

walk this way, talk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, walk this way 
walk this way, talk this way 
just gimme a kiss 
like this!


----------



## CableChick

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Moving forward using all my breath
> Making love to you was never second best
> I saw the world thrashing all around your face
> Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace
> I'll stop the world and melt with you
> You've seen the difference and
> It's getting better all the time
> There's nothing you and I won't do
> I'll stop the world and melt with you
> (You should know better)
> Dream of better lives the kind which never hate
> (You should see why)
> Dropped in the state of imaginary grace
> (You should know better)
> I made a pilgrimage to save this human race
> (You should see why)
> Never comprehending a race that long gone by
> (I'll stop the world)
> I'll stop the world and melt with you
> (I'll stop the world)
> You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
> (Let's stop the world)
> There's nothing you and I won't do
> (Let's stop the world)
> I'll stop the world and melt with you
> The future's open wide
> (Let's stop the world)
> I'll stop the world and melt with you
> (Let's stop the world)
> I've seen some changes but it's getting better all the time
> (Let's stop the world)
> There's nothing you and I won't do
> (Let's stop the world)
> I'll stop the world and melt with you
> The future's open wide
> hmmm hmmm hmmm
> hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm
> hmmm hmmm hmmm
> hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm
> I'll stop the world and melt with you
> (Let's stop the world)
> You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
> (Let's stop the world)
> There's nothing you and I won't do
> (Let's stop the world)
> I'll stop the world and melt with you
> (Let's stop the world)
> I'll stop the world and melt with you...


 

My all time favorite song.


----------



## RoseRed

CableChick said:
			
		

> My all time favorite song.


One of mine too!


----------



## RoseRed

Caroline laughs and
It's raining all day
She loves to be one of the girls
She lives in the place
In the side of our lives
Where nothing is
Ever put straight
She turns herself round
And she smiles and she says
'This is it'

'That's the end of the joke'
And loses herself
In her dreaming and sleep
And her lovers walk
Through in their coats

Pretty in pink
Isn't she?
Pretty in pink
Isn't she?

All of her lovers
All talk of her notes
And the flowers
That they never sent
And wasn't she easy
And isn't she 
Pretty in pink
The one who insists 
He was first in the line
Is the last to
Remember her name
He's walking around 
In this dress 
That she wore
She is gone
But the joke's the same

Pretty in pink
Isn't she?
Pretty in pink
Isn't she?

Caroline talks to you
Softly sometimes
She says
'I love you' and
'Too much'
She doesn't have anything 
You want to steal
Well
Nothing you can touch
She waves
She buttons your shirt
The traffic
Is waiting outside
She hands you this coat
She gives you her clothes
These cars collide

Pretty in pink
Isn't she?
Pretty in pink
Isn't she?


----------



## morganj614

Does anyone else remember this song?   

Some think the world is made for fun and frolic,
And so do I! And so do I!
Some think it well to be all melancholic,
To pine and sigh; to pine and sigh;
But I, I love to spend my time in singing,
Some joyous song, some joyous song,
To set the air with music bravely ringing
Is far from wrong! Is far from wrong!
Listen, listen, echoes sound afar!
Listen, listen, echoes sound afar!
Funiculi, funicula, funiculi, funicula!
Echoes sound afar, funiculi, funicula!

Ah me! 'tis strange that some should take to sighing,
And like it well! And like it well!
For me, I have not thought it worth the trying,
So cannot tell! So cannot tell!
With laugh, with dance and song the day soon passes
Full soon is gone, full soon is gone,
For mirth was made for joyous lads and lasses
To call their own! To call their own!
Listen, listen, hark the soft guitar!
Listen, listen, hark the soft guitar!
Funiculi, funicula, funiculi, funicula!
Hark the soft guitar, funiculi, funicula!


----------



## RoseRed

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else remember this song?


Nope.


----------



## morganj614

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Nope.



My grandma sang it to me  trying to find it was not easy. 
First I had to have the correct spelling of finiculi finicula


----------



## RoseRed

*Another variation...*

 

School days, school days
Dear old Golden Rule days 
I recall the stuffy old classroom
Smoking butts in the grade-school bathroom
Bad days, sad days
Propaganda-had days 
Sang my anthems. said my prayers 
Prayed like Hell to get outa there. 

When I was a boy of the age of six 
They took me out to get me fixed 
Five years, you've been at large 
Dear old teacher read the charge 
Principal looked down at me. 
Said 'Boy, you've been bucking democracy
Anything to say, anything to do
Before we hereby sentence you?'

"Well, you got one year for climbing trees
You get another one for catching bees
One year for spontaneity 
You get another one for curiosity
One year for exploration, 
You get another one for imagination 
One year for exuberance 
You get another one for innocence 
Two years for ingenuity 
You can serve them all consecutively!"


----------



## RoseRed

I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend
You could cut ties with all the lies that youve been living in
And if you do not want to see me again I would understand
I would understand
The angry boy a bit too insane
Icing over a secret pain
You know you dont belong
Youre the first to fight
Youre way too loud
Youre the flash of light on a burial shroud
I know somethings wrong
Well everyone I know has got a reason
To say put the past away
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend
You could cut ties with all the lies that youve been living in
And if you do not want to see me again I would understand
I would understand
Well hes on the table and hes gone to code
And I do not think anyone knows
What theyre doing here
And your friends have left you
Youve been dismissed
I never thought it would come to this
And i, I want you to know
Everyones got to face down the demons
Maybe today
You could put the past away
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend
You could cut ties with all the lies that youve been living in
And if you do not want to see me again I would understand
I would understand
I would understand
I would understand
I would understand
I would understand
Understand
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
Can you put the past away
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend
I would understand
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend
I would understand
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend
And I would understand
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend
I would understand
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend
I would understand


----------



## jazz lady

This time, This place
Misused, Mistakes
Too long, Too late
Who was I to make you wait
Just one chance
Just one breath
Just in case there's just one left
'Cause you know,
you know, you know

That I love you
I have loved you all along
And I miss you
Been far away for far too long
I keep dreaming you'll be with me
and you'll never go
Stop breathing if
I don't see you anymore

On my knees, I'll ask
Last chance for one last dance
'Cause with you, I'd withstand
All of hell to hold your hand
I'd give it all
I'd give for us
Give anything but I won't give up
'Cause you know,
you know, you know

That I love you
I have loved you all along
And I miss you
Been far away for far too long
I keep dreaming you'll be with me
and you'll never go
Stop breathing if
I don't see you anymore

So far away
Been far away for far too long
So far away
Been far away for far too long
But you know, you know, you know

I wanted
I wanted you to stay
'Cause I needed
I need to hear you say
That I love you
I have loved you all along
And I forgive you
For being away for far too long

So keep breathing
'Cause I'm not leaving you anymore
Believe it
Hold on to me and, never let me go
Keep breathing
'Cause I'm not leaving you anymore
Believe it
Hold on to me and, never let me go
Keep breathing
Hold on to me and, never let me go
Keep breathing
Hold on to me and, never let me go


----------



## RoseRed

Some girls give me money
Some girls buy me clothes
Some girls give me jewelry
That I never thought Id own

Some girls give me diamonds
Some girls, heart attacks
Some girls I give all my bread to
I dont ever want it back

Some girls give me jewelry
Others buy me clothes
Some girls give me children
I never asked them for

So give me all your money
Give me all your gold
Ill buy you a house back in zuma beach
And give you half of what I own

Some girls take my money
Some girls take my clothes
Some girls get the shirt off my back
And leave me with a lethal dose

French girls they want cartier
Italian girls want cars
American girls want everything in the world
You can possibly imagine

English girls theyre so prissy
I cant stand them on the telephone
Sometimes I take the receiver off the hook
I dont want them to ever call at all

White girls theyre pretty funny
Sometimes they drive me mad
Black girls just wanna get ####ed all night
I just dont have that much jam

Chinese girls are so gentle
Theyre really such a tease
You never know quite what theyre cookin
Inside those silky sleeves

Give me all you money
Give me all your gold
Ill buy you a house back in zuma beach
And give you half of what I own

Some girls theyre so pure
Some girls so corrupt
Some girls give me children
I only made love to her once

Give me half your money
Give me half your car
Give me half of everything
Ill make you worlds biggest star

So gimme all your money
Give me all your gold
Lets go back to zuma beach
Ill give you half of everything I own


----------



## RoseRed

Tom, get your plane right on time.
I know your partll go fine.
Fly down to mexico.
Da-n-da-da-n-da-n-da-da and here I am,
The only living boy in new york.
I get the news I need on the weather report.
I can gather all the news I need on the weather report.
Hey, Ive got nothing to do today but smile.
Da-n-da-da-n-da-da-n-da-da here I am
The only living boy in new york

Half of the time were gone but we dont know where,
And we dont know here.

Tom, get your plane right on time.
I know youve been eager to fly now.
Hey let your honesty shine, shine, shine
Da-n-da-da-n-da-da-n-da-da
Like it shines on me
The only living boy in new york,
The only living boy in new york.


----------



## RoseRed

Lying in my bed I hear the clock tick, 
and think of you 
caught up in circles confusion-- 
is nothing new 
Flashback--warm nights-- 
almost left behind 
suitcases of memories, 
time after-- 

sometimes you picture me-- 
I'm walking too far ahead 
you're calling to me, I can't hear 
what you've said-- 
Then you say--go slow-- 
I fall behind-- 
the second hand unwinds 

chorus: 
if you're lost you can look--and you will find me 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you--I'll be waiting 
time after time 

after my picture fades and darkness has 
turned to gray 
watching through windows--you're wondering 
if I'm OK 
secrets stolen from deep inside 
the drum beats out of time-- 

chorus: 
if you're lost... 

you said go slow-- 
I fall behind 
the second hand unwinds-- 

chorus: 
if you're lost... 
...time after time 
time after time 
time after time 
time after time


----------



## RoseRed

Father oh Father 
hear me if you can 
is it true what they say 
that life is a dream 
i don't understand 
the things that make rain in my eyes 
are they real or are they lies 

you know i hear so much about you now 
i'd give anything 
to go on a little boat with you 
talk about the scheme of things 
on a little boat with you 

Father oh Father 
guide me if you can 
or give me the chance to follow you home 
i am your son but i wish i knew you 
when you were young 
were you lonely as a boy 

you know i'd give so much to see you now 
i'd go anywhere 
pick a little stick and walk with you 
talk about the scheme of things 
on a short walk with you 

Father oh Father 
you give me just a little hope 
i feel something out there reaching for me 
well here i am 
won't you take me with you 
out of this maze 
and away from this place 

because it gets so cold and lonely here 
i'll do anything 
to sit on a little rock with you 
talk about the scheme of things 
on a small rock with you 

show me show me show me the way 
before they grind me down 
and bleach me grey 
send me power not to be afraid 
and when i close my eyes 
let me see you once in the light 

Father oh Father 
heal me if you can 
is it true what they say 
that life is a dream


----------



## RoseRed

I love my dog as much as I love you 
But you may fade, my dog will always come through. 

All he asks from me is the food to give him strength 
All he ever needs is love and that he knows he'll get 

So, I love my dog as much as I love you 
But you may fade, my dog will always come through. 

All the pay I need comes shining through his eyes 
I don't need no cold water to make me realize that 

I love my dog as much as I love you 
But you may fade, my dog will always come through. 

Na, na, na, na, na, na, nana... 

I love my dog as much as I love you 
But you may fade, my dog will always come through. 

Na, na, na, na, na, na, nana... 

I love my dog, Baby, I love my dog. Na, na, na... 
I love my dog, Baby, I love my dog. Na, na, na...


----------



## RoseRed

A gardener's daughter stopped me on my way, on the day I was 
to wed 
It is you who I wish to share my body with she said 
We'll find a dry place under the sky with a flower for a bed 
And for my joy I will give you a boy with a moon and 
star on his head. 
Her silver hair flowed in the air laying waves across the sun 
Her hands were like the white sands, and her eyes had 
diamonds on. 
We left the road and headed up to the top of the 
Whisper Wood 
And we walked 'till we came to where the holy magnolia stood. 
And there we laid cool in the shade singing songs and 
making love... 
With the naked earth beneath us and the universe above. 
The time was late my wedding wouldn't wait I was sad but 
I had to go, 
So while she was asleep I kissed her cheek for cheerio. 
The wedding took place and people came from many 
miles around 
There was plenty merriment, cider and wine abound 
But out of all that I recall I remembered the girl I met 
'Cause she had given me something that my hear could not 
forget. 
A year had passed and everything was just as it was a year 
before... 
As if was a year before... 
Until the gift that someone left, a basket by my door. 
And in there lay the fairest little baby crying to be fed, 
I got down on my knees and kissed the moon and star on 
his head. 
As years went by the boy grew high and the village looked 
on in awe 
They'd never seen anything like the boy with the moon and 
star before. 
And people would ride from far and wide just to seek the 
word he spread 
I'll tell you everything I've learned, and Love is all...he said.


----------



## Kerad

*The Fray
Over My Head (Cable Car)*

I never knew
I never knew that everything was falling through
That everyone I knew was waiting on a queue
To turn and run when all I needed was the truth
But that's how it's got to be
It's coming down to nothing more than apathy
I'd rather run the other way than stay and see
The smoke and who's still standing when it clears

Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind

Let's rearrange
I wish you were a stranger I could disengage
Just say that we agree and then never change
Soften a bit until we all just get along
But that's disregard
Find another friend and you discard
As you lose the argument in a cable car
Hanging above as the canyon comes between

Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind

Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind

And suddenly I become a part of your past
I'm becoming the part that don't last
I'm losing you and its effortless
Without a sound we lose sight of the ground
In the throw around
Never thought that you wanted to bring it down
I won't let it go down till we torch it ourselves

And everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind

Everyone knows
She's on your mind
Everyone knows I'm in over my head
I'm in over my head
I'm in over...

Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind


----------



## meangirl

*Lifehouse*
*Hanging By A Moment*

Desperate for changing 
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
Chasing after you 
I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 

Forgetting all I'm lacking 
Completely incomplete 
I'll take your invitation 
You take all of me now... 

I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you 

There's nothing else to lose 
There's nothing else to find 
There's nothing in the world 
That can change my mind 
There is nothing else 
There is nothing else 
There is nothing else 

Desperate for changing 
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
Chasing after you.... 

I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you 

Just hanging by a moment (here with you) 
Hanging by a moment (here with you) 
Hanging by a moment here with you


----------



## meangirl

*This one has me dancing all over the place! LOL*

*Spin Doctors*
*Two Princes*

Princes, princes who adore you
(just go ahead, now)
One has diamonds in his pockets
(that sounds great, now)
This one, said he wants to buy you lockets
(aint in his head, now)

This one, he got a princely racket
(thats what I said, now)
Got some big seal upon his jacket
(aint in his head, now)
Marry him, your father will condone you
(how bout that, now)
Marry me, your father will disown you
(hell eat his hat, now)

Aww, marry him or marry me,
Im the one that loves you b baby cant you see? 
Aint got no future or a family tree,
But I know what a prince and lover ought to be,
I know what a prince and lover ought to be....

Said, if you want to call me baby
(just go ahead, now)
An if youd like to tell me maybe
(just go ahead, now)
An if you wanna buy me flowers
(just go ahead, now)
And if youd like to talk for hours
(just go ahead, now)

Said, one, two, princes kneel before you
(thats what I said, now)
Princes, princes who adore you
(just go ahead, now)
One has diamonds in his pockets
(that sounds great, now)
This one, he wants to buy you lockets
(aint in his head, now)

Marry him or marry me,
Im the one that loves you baby cant you see? 
Aint got no future or a family tree,
But I know what a prince and lover ought to be,
I know what a prince and lover ought to be....

Said, if you want to call me baby
(just go ahead, now)
An if youd like to tell me maybe
(just go ahead, now)
If you wanna buy me flowers
(just go ahead, now)
And if youd like to talk for hours
(just go ahead, now)
And if you want to call me baby
(just go ahead, now)
An if youd like to tell me maybe
(just go ahead, now)
If youd like buy me flowers
(just go ahead, now)
And if youd like to talk for hours
(just go ahead, now)

Said, if you want to call me baby

(just go ahead, now)

An if youd like to tell me maybe

(just go ahead, now)

If you wanna buy me flowers

(just go ahead, now)

And if youd like to talk for hours

(just go ahead, now)

Ohh baby

(just go ahead now) repeat to fade..[/font]


----------



## meangirl

* elton john*

Levon wears his war wound like a crown
He calls his child jesus
`cause he likes the name
And he sends him to the finest school in town

Levon, levon likes his money
He makes a lot they say
Spend his days counting
In a garage by the motorway

He was born a pauper to a pawn on a christmas day
When the new york times said God is dead
And the wars begun
Alvin tostig has a son today

And he shall be levon
And he shall be a good man
And he shall be levon
In tradition with the family plan
And he shall be levon
And he shall be a good man
He shall be levon

Levon sells cartoon balloons in town
His family business thrives
Jesus blows up balloons all day
Sits on the porch swing watching them fly

And jesus, he wants to go to venus
Leaving levon far behind
Take a balloon and go sailing
While levon, levon slowly dies


----------



## meangirl

Jeremiah was a bullfrog, he was good friend of mine.
I never understood a single word he said but I helped him drink
his whine. He always had some mighty fine wine. Sing it Joy to the
world...all the boys and girls now , joy to the fishies in the deep blue
sea and joy to you and me. 

And if i were the king of the world , i tell you what i would do. Id throw 
away the cars and the bars in the world and id make sweet love to you.
Sing it now : Joy the the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the fishies
in the deep blue sea , joy to you and me.

Yah know I love the ladies , love to have my fun ... Im a hard knock 
flyer and a rain bow rider ... a strait shootin son of a gun , i said a 
strait shootin sun of a gun.

Joy to the world , all the boys and girls , joy to all the fishies in the 
deep blue sea , joy to you and me.

Joy to the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the world joy to you 
and me

Joy to the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the fishies in the deep
blue sea joy to you and me.

Joy the the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the world , joy to you 
and me.

Joy to the world , all the boys and girls , joy to the world , joy to you
and me.


----------



## meangirl

*Supertramp*

*Breakfast In America Lyrics *



Take a look at my girlfriend
She's the only one I got
Not much of a girlfriend
Never seem to get a lot

Take a jumbo cross the water
Like to see America
See the girls in California
I´m hoping it´s going to come true
But there´s not a lot I can do

Could we have kippers for breakfast
Mummy dear, Mummy dear
They got to have ´em in Texas
Cos everyone's a millionaire

I´m a winner, I´m a sinner
Do you want my autograph
I´m a loser what a joker
I´m playing my jokes upon you
While there´s nothing better to do

Don´t you look at my girlfriend
She´s the only one I got
Not much of a girlfriend
Never seem to get a lot

Take a jumbo cross the water
Like to see America
See the girls in California
I´m hoping it´s going to come true
But there´s not a lot I can do.


----------



## meangirl

*HOWIE DAY LYRICS

**"She Says"*

Sweet is the sight
Of her room
Window opened by candlelight
How would you know
Cold winter on the shore
Chills the dress she wore
It's on the floor
Still it feels so warm today

And that's why I'm wondering why
You had to tell me
What's going on in your head
What's wrong
Come around to another time when you
Don't have to run

And when she said she wants somebody else
I hope you know that's she doesn't mean you
And when she breaks down and makes a sound
You'll never hear her the way that I do
And when she says she wants someone to love
I hope you know that she doesn't mean you
And when she breaks down and lets you down
I hope you know that she doesn't mean to

Swing into flight
Over hills.
Over her hills, it's twilight
I guess that's right now
While we're here
Tell me why it's so funny
That you're so funny
When you're mad
Always so mad. So mad

And that's why I'm wondering why
You had to tell me
What's going on in your head
What's wrong
Come around to another time when you
Don't have to run

_[Chorus]_

Well, I don't know we're going to
and I don't know what means to me
and you don't know what means to you

And she says she wants somebody else
I hope you know
She doesn't mean you
And when she breaks down and
makes a sound
You'll never hear her the way that I do
And when she says she wants someone to love
I hope you know
She doesn't mean you
And when she breaks down and lets you down I hope you know that she...

No
Over now, over now...


----------



## sunflower

Girl, you're looking fine tonight,
and every guy has got you in his sights
What you're doing with a clown like me,
is surely one of life's little mysteries

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?

Well, I'm the guy who never learned to dance,
never even got one second glance
Across a crowded room was close enough,
I could look but I could never touch

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?

Don't anyone wake me,
if it's just a dream
'Cause she's the best thing,
that's ever happened to me

All you fellows, you can look all you like,
but this girl, you see, she's leavin' here with me tonight

There's just one more thing that I have to know,
if this is love why does it scare me so?
It must be something only you can see,
'cause girl I feel it when you look at me

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?


----------



## sunflower

BETTER THAN EZRA LYRICS

"Desperately Wanting"

Past the road to your house
That you never called home
Where they turned out your lights
Though they say you'll never know

I remember running through the wet grass
And failing a step behind 
Both of us never tiring 
Desperately wanting 

When they pumped out your guts
And filled you full of those pills 
You were never quite right 
Deserving all the chills 
They say the worst is over
Kicked it over and ran 
Then they ask what went wrong 
When they turn you on again
They turn you on again. 

[Chorus:]
Kick them right in the face 
Make them wish they weren't born 
And if they bring up your name 
Well they'll say you won the war.
Baby burst in the world 
Never given a chance 
Then they ask what went wrong 
When you never had it right 

Oh the letters have dropped off 
Though they say you got them all 
I finally figured out some things you'll never know. 
Take back your life and let me inside 
We'll find the door if you care to anymore. 

I remember running through the wet grass 
and falling a step behind 
Both of us never tiring 
Desperately Wanting.


----------



## Kyle

Spoken: The world today seems absolutely crackers.
With nuclear bombs to blow us all sky high.
There are fools and idiots sitting on the trigger.
It's depressing, and it's senseless, and that's why...
   Intro: I like Chinese,
I like Chinese,
They
 only come up to your knees,
Yet they're always friendly and they're ready to please.
   Verse: I like Chinese,
I like Chinese,
There's nine hundred million of them in the world today,
You'd better learn to like them, that's what I say.
  Chorus: I like Chinese,
I like Chinese,
They come from a long way overseas,
But they're cute and they're cuddly, and they're ready to please.
   Verse: I like chinese food,
The waiters never are rude,
Think of the many things they've done to impress,
There's M
aoism, Taoism, I Ching and chess.
  Chorus: So I like Chinese,
I like Chinese,
I like their tiny little trees,
Their Zen, their ping-pong, their
yin and yang-ese.
   Verse: I like Chinese thought,
The wisdom that Confucious taught,
If Darwin is an
ything to shout about,
The Chinese will survive us all without any doubt.
  Chorus: So I like Chinese,
I like Chinese,
They only come up to your knees,
Yet they're wise and they're witty, and they're ready to please.
   Verse: (in Chinese)
  Chorus: I like Chinese,
I like Chinese,
Their food is guaranteed to please,
A fourteen, a seven, a nine and lychees.
  Chorus: I like Chinese,
I like Chinese,
I like their tiny little trees,
Their Zen, their ping-pong, their yin and yang-ese.
    Fade: I like Chinese,
I like Chinese...


----------



## Kyle

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day.
  Chorus: He's a lumberjack and he's okay,
He sleeps all night and he works all day.
I cut down trees, I eat my lunch,
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shopping

And hav
e buttered scones for tea.
Mounties: He cuts down trees, he eats his lunch,
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shopping
And has buttered scones for tea.
  Chorus: He's a lumberjack and he's okay,
He sleeps all night and he works all day.
I cut down trees, I skip and jump,
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing,
And hang around in bars.
Mounties: He cuts down trees, he skips and jumps,
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing,
And hangs around in
 bars.
  Chorus: He's a lumberjack and he's okay,
He sleeps all night and he works all day.
I cut down trees, I wear high heels,
Suspendies and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear pappa.
Mounties: He cuts down trees, he wears high heels?
Suspendies...and a bra?
...he's a lumberjack and he's okay,
He sleeps all night and he works all day.
...he's a lumberjack and he's OKAAAAAAAAAAYYY.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.


----------



## Kyle

Sit on my face and tell me that you love me,
I'll sit on your face and tell you I love you, too.
I love to hear you o-ra-lize,
When I'm between your thighs,
You blow me awaaay.
Sit on my face and let my lips embrace you,
I'll sit on your face and then I'll love you tru-ly.
Life can be fine if we both sixty-nine,
If we sit on our faces
In all sorts of places
And play...'till we're blown awaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Kyle

I Love to go swimm'n with bow-legged women and swim between their legs,

Swim between their legs.....


----------



## nitwhit3286

*greatest American hero*

Look at what's happened to me,
I can't believe it myself.
Suddenly I'm up on top of the world,
It should've been somebody else.

Believe it or not,
I'm walking on air.
I never thought I could feel so free-.
Flying away on a wing and a prayer.
Who could it be?
Believe it or not it's just me.

It's like a light of a new day-,
It came from out of the blue.
Breaking me out of the spell I was in,
Making all of my wishes come true-.

Believe it or not,
I'm walking on air.
I never thought I could feel so free-.
Flying away on a wing and a prayer.
Who could it be?
Believe it or not it's just me.


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Five O' Clock World The Vogues*

Up every mornin just to keep a job
I gotta fight my way through the hustling mob
Sounds of the city poundin in my brain
While another day goes down the drain

But its a five oclock world when the whistle blows
No one owns a piece of my time
And theres a five oclock me inside my clothes
Thinkin that the world looks fine, yeah

Tradin my time for the pay I get
Livin on money that I aint made yet
Ive been goin tryin to make my way
While I live for the end of the day

Cuz its a five oclock world when the whistle blows
No one owns a piece of my time, and
Theres a long-haired girl who waits, I know
To ease my troubled mind, yeah
oh my lady, yeah
oh my lady, yeah
In the shelter of her arms everythings OK
When she talks then the world goes slippin away
And I know the reason I can still go on
When every other reason is gone,

In my five oclock world she waits for me
Nothing else matters at all
Cuz every time my baby smiles at me
I know thats its all worthwhile,
yeah oh my lady,
yeah oh my lady, yeah, fade........


----------



## nitwhit3286

*The Crossroads~Bone Thugs N Harmony*

Bone, bone, bone, bone, bone, bone, bone, bone, bone
Tell me what ya gonna do
where there ain't no where to run
when judgment comes for you,
when judgment comes for you?
What ya gonna do
where there ain't no where to hide
when judgment comes for you,
Cause it's gonna come for you
Bizzy:
let's all bring it in for Wally
Eazy sees Uncle Charlie,
Little Boo, God's got him,
and I'm gonna miss everybody,
I done roll with flows my game, looked at him while he lay
When playing with destiny, play too deep for me to say,
Lil Lazy came to me told me if he should decease
well then please bury me by my Gran Gran and when you can come follow
me.
Layzie:
God bless you workin on a plan to heaven
follow the Lord all 24/7 days
God is who we praise even though the devils all up in my face.
He keepin me safe and in my place
say grace to the gates we race,
but I change the face of judge,
then I guess my soul won't budge, grudge,
because there's no mercy for thugs,
ohhhhhh what can I do, it's all about a family and how we roll
Can I get a witness not enough fool
We livin our lives to eternal our souls ay o ayo...
Chorus 1:
Heeeeeeeey, and we pray, and we pray, and we pray, and we pray
Everyday, everyday everyday, everyday
And we pray, and we pray, and we pray, and we pray, and still we lay,
still we lay, still we lay
Krayzie:
Now follow me roll stroll whether it's hell or it's heaven
let's come take a visit of the people that's long gone they rest
Wally, Eazy, Terry, Boo
And still keepin up wit they family
Exactly how many days we got lastin while you laughin we passin'
passin' away
God rest our souls cause I know I might meet you up at the crossroads
Yall know ya forever got love from
Bone Thugs baby
Wish:
Lil E-Z long gone,
really wish he could come home
But when it's time to die gotta go bye bye
all 'lil thug could do was cry, cry
Why'd they kill my dog?
Damn man I miss my Uncle Charles yall
he shouldn't be gone
in front of his home
what they did to Boo was wrong ohhhhhh (wrong, wrong)
was so wrong gotta hold on, gotta stay strong,
when the day come better believe Bone got a shoulder you can lean on,
lean on
Repeat Chorus 1 (fade into main chorus)
And we pray, and we pray and we pray and we pray.
Everyday, everyday, everyday, everyday...
And we pray, and we pray and we pray and we pray.
Everyday, everyday, everyday, everyday...
See you at the crossroads (crossroads, crossroads)
so you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads (crossroads, crossroads)
so you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads (crossroads, crossroads)
so you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads (crossroads, crossroads)
so you won't be lonely,
And I'm gonna miss everybody and I'm gonna miss everybody
And I'm gonna miss everybody and I'm gonna miss everybody
And I'm gonna miss everybody and I'm gonna miss everybody
And I'm gonna miss everybody and I'm gonna miss everybody
And I'm gonna miss everybody and I'm gonna miss everybody
And I'm gonna miss everybody and I'm gonna miss everybody
Livin' in a hateful world,
sending me (straight to heaven)
that's how we roll
Livin' in a hateful world,
sending me (straight to heaven)
that's how we roll
Livin' in a hateful world,
sending me (straight to heaven)
that's how we roll
And I ask the good lord why,
he sigh, he told me we live to die
Whats up wit dat murder yall?
See my little ousin was hung
Somebody really wrong anybody wanna touch that star?
And Ms. Sleazy set up easy to fall
You know while we sinnin
He intindin on endin it when it ends
He comin again and again and again
now tell me what ya gonna do.
Can somebody anybody tell me why hey...
Can somebody anybody tell me why,
he died,
we die,
I don't wanna die........
(so wrongoo, so wrongoo, wrong)
See you at the crossroads (crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads (crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads(crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads(crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads(crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads(crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads(crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads(crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely
See you at the crossroads(crossroads, crossroads)
So you won't be lonely.......


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Three more days!
> 
> _But she don't want no hanky panky
> Yeah she just wants to dance
> Leave her alone
> And let her dance _



  I can hardly wait to see him again.  

Remember when we first met
I was so excited just to get to know you
Oh baby just to know you
I was just a little bit shy
God willing I was ready
To try to show you
Oh just to show you

I felt a little funny
But it was really no joke
I wanted to prove my love
In every word that I spoke

But the action
Speaks louder
You know the action
Speaks louder than
The word
The action,
Louder than the word

I loved you just the way you were
Somehow I had to find the nerve to tell you
Oh baby just to tell you
So I did what a man must do
I walked right over to you
And I was asking
Baby, lets go dancing

I felt a little guilty
But I had committed no crime
I wanted to love you
Love you and love you
For a long time

But the action
Speaks louder
You know the action
Speaks louder than
The word
The action,
Louder than the word


(Bridge
I can't wait until I'm holding you
And there's no doubt in your mind
You're the one and only one for me
Only one for me

I'm gonna prove my love no matter how long that it takes
The feelings I have for you they're no mistake

But the action
Speaks louder
You know the action
Speaks louder than
The word
The action,
Louder than the word


----------



## mainman

40 Oz To Freedom Lyrics



You've got your hair permed
You've got your red dress on
Screamin' that second gear was such a turn on
And the fog forming on my window tells me that the morning here
And you'll be gone before too long

Who taught you those new tricks?
Damn I shouldn't start that talk,
but life is one big question when your starin at the clock
And the answers always waiting at the liquor store, 40 oz to Freedom,
so I'll take that walk.

And I know that ohhhh...I'm not comin back
Ohh not going back
God knows not going back

You look so fine when you lie it just don't show,
That I know which way the wind blows
40 oz to freedom is the only chance I have to feel good,
even though I feel bad

And I know that ohhhh...I'm not comin back
Ohh not going back
God knows I'm not going back
God knows I'm not going back


----------



## Kyle

For the Ladies


----------



## Kyle

For the Smokers


----------



## Kyle

For the Butt-Floss Wearers


----------



## cattitude

I'm back in baby's arms
How I missed
Those lovin' arms
I'm back where I belong
Back in baby's arms

Don't know
Why we quarreled
We never did before
Since we found out
How it hurt
I bet we never
Quarrel anymore

Thought I didn't
Need his love
'Til he took it away
Now I'm back
Where I belong
And in my baby's arms
I'm gonna stay

Back in baby's arms...


----------



## Hello6

Cigarettes And Whisky

    * (Words & music Red Ingle)

      Chorus:
      Cigarettes and whisky and wild, wild women
      They'll drive you crazy, they'll drive you insane
      Cigarettes and whisky and wild, wild women
      They'll drive you crazy, they'll drive you insane

      Once I was happy and I had a good wife
      I had enough money to last me for life
      I met Hamish and Muriel and we went on the spree
      And they taught me to smoke and drink whisky

      Chorus

      Cigarettes are a curse on the whole human race
      A man is a monkey with one in his face
      Take warning dear sister, take warning dear brother
      There's a fire on one end and a fool on the other

      Chorus

      Now I am broken, weary with age
      The lines on my face make a well-written page
      Write this on my headstone, write this on my grave
      To whisky and women this man was a slave

Click Here For Song


----------



## Hello6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwEmsnwc7TM

Best Muppet Song EVAR!!


----------



## RoseRed

Angie, angie, when will those clouds all disappear? 
Angie, angie, where will it lead us from here? 
With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats
You cant say were satisfied
But angie, angie, you cant say we never tried
Angie, youre beautiful, but aint it time we said good-bye? 
Angie, I still love you, remember all those nights we cried? 
All the dreams we held so close seemed to all go up in smoke
Let me whisper in your ear:
Angie, angie, where will it lead us from here? 
Oh, angie, dont you weep, all your kisses still taste sweet
I hate that sadness in your eyes
But angie, angie, aint it time we said good-bye? 
With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats
You cant say were satisfied
But angie, I still love you, baby
Evrywhere I look I see your eyes
There aint a woman that comes close to you
Come on baby, dry your eyes
But angie, angie, aint it good to be alive? 
Angie, angie, they cant say we never tried


----------



## jazz lady

*Morgie, Kwillia, K's sis, and I agree...*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> Three more days!
> 
> _She ain't looking for no lover
> She ain't looking for a romance
> She just wants to dance
> She just wants to dance
> Yeah she just wants to dance
> She just wants to dance
> Oh go on get it girl _



Keb' Mo'    What an AWESOME SHOW!!!


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What an AWESOME SHOW!!!



I thought you'd be here....cops everywhere on the way home and a bunch surrounding one car at Wendy's. I took my aspirin and heading for that tub.

To the Blues Sisters.....

Go ahead be wild and free, you don't have to shave your legs for me 

Fantastic show and fun time 

g'nite


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia on 7-7-06 said:
			
		

> Wow! I feel like I was at the concert now...



You were...finally.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I thought you'd be here....cops everywhere on the way home and a bunch surrounding one car at Wendy's. I took my aspirin and heading for that tub.


Waiting for the Tylenol and cough medicine to kick in.  Glad you made it home safely.  



> To the Blues Sisters.....


All for one and one for all!  



> Go ahead be wild and free, you don't have to shave your legs for me


  Love, love, LOVE that song.



> Fantastic show and fun time
> 
> g'nite


Absolutely spectacular end to a wonderful weekend.   Good night!


----------



## Fubar

*Skip a Rope*

Skip a rope skip a rope listen to the children while they play
Ain't it kinda funny what kids all say skip a rope

Daddy hates mama mama hates dad
Last night you should've heard the fight they had
Gave little sister another bad dream she woke us all up with a terrible scream
Skip a rope skip a rope...

Cheat on your taxes don't be a fool what was that they said about the golden rule
Never mind the rules just play to win and hate your neighbor for the shade of his skin
Skip a rope skip a rope...

Stub 'em in the back that's the name of the game
And mama and daddy are the ones to blame
Skip a rope skip a rope listen to the children while they play
It's not really funny what children say skip a rope
Skip a rope skip a rope 

*RIP Henson Cargill  04/24/07*


----------



## CableChick

*I have no idea why, but the last post made me think of this song.  *

Southern trees bear strange fruit,
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root,
Black bodies swinging in the southern breeze,
Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees.

Pastoral scene of the gallant south,
The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth,
Scent of magnolias, sweet and fresh,
Then the sudden smell of burning flesh.

Here is fruit for the crows to pluck,
For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck,
For the sun to rot, for the trees to drop,
Here is a strange and bitter crop.


----------



## jazz lady

*Hey Socki...*

your karma reminded me of this song...

Blueberry Wine 

When your mind is empty
and your head is too
and you've completely run out
of things to do
when your girl she sees you
and she turns away
and you open up your mouth
when you got nothing to say
when you're completely lost
track of time
reach for a jug 
of blueberry wine

When the music just can't
get loud enough
and maturity falls
off the cuff
when your blood alcohol 
could power up a train
the inside of your mouth
feels like acid rain
leave the grapes 
on the vine
and reach for some more
blueberry wine

blueberry wine
blueberry wine
a distraction that approaches
....approaches the sublime
blueberry wine

So when a road less traveled
is what you need
and the bumps and bruises
and the lack of speed
don't phase you in 
the very least
forget about the hops
forget about the yeast
leave the grapes 
on the vine
and reach for some more
blueberry wine

blueberry wine
blueberry wine
a distraction that approaches
....approaches the sublime
blueberry wine


----------



## jazz lady

*and Socki, this one is perfect...*

Lying is killing the good things in me
Ask me what the time is baby, ask me honey
My eyes shift and slide
Sure there are reasons for acting like this
But reasons are kill kill killing the everything we do
Who said we'd be happy the more that we knew ?
Oh don't come a calling with "answer me" eyes
All you'll get my baby are blueberry pies

Instrumental

But your being lovely,
And your being good
Only depresses me, knowing how oddly i'm behaving
Hello stranger - (the) stranger i've become - i'm an air raid
Leaving both us orphans and four fifths afraid

So if i come begging with take me back eyes
All you have to tell me
All you have to tell me are blueberry, blueberry pies.


----------



## vraiblonde

Weeeeelllll...

I gotta get drunk and I sure do regret it
Cause I know just what I'm gonna do
Gonna spend my money callin' everbody honey
And wind up singin' the blues

I'll spend my whole paycheck on some old wreck
(and brother I could name you a few)
Well, I gotta get drunk and I sure do regret it
Cause I know just what I'm gonna do

I gotta get drunk, I can't stay sober
There's a lotta good people in town
That like to hear me holler, see me spend my dollar
And I wouldn't dream of lettin' 'em down

There's a lot of doctors who told me
"Son, you better start slowing it down"
But there are more old drunks than there are old doctors
So I guess we better have another round

I gotta get drunk and I sure do regret it
Cause I know just what I'm gonna do
Gonna spend my money callin' everbody honey
And wind up singin' the blues

I'll spend my whole paycheck on some old wreck
(and brother I could name you a few)
Well, I gotta get drunk and I sure do regret it
Cause I know just what I'm gonna do


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Dr. Evil Hard Knock Life*

(spoken)
Take the base line out!
No?
You don't have to.
Bounce wit it!

(it's the hard knock life for us, it's the hard knock life for us, 'stead of treated, we get tricked, 'stead of kisses, we get kicked. It's the hard knock life!)

Yeah!

(sung)

I didn't know how to be
No crib on MTV
God only knows
I got my mini-me in the gp

Evil's all that I see
You ask me my name?
D to the rizzo
E to the vizzo
I to the lizzo
I'm a crazy mother f****
ya'll knew that
Austin caught me in the first act
it's all backwards
what's with that?

So I'll make a prophecy
From the dawgs to the mini-me
Give me an Escalade,
two-way,
Bling-Bling on e-bay
damn it i'm a motha f*****

(it's the hard knock life for us, it's the hard knock life for us, 'stead of treated, we get tricked, 'stead of kisses, we get kicked. It's the hard knock life!)

Yeah!
Stick that in your pipe and smoke it!
Uh huh
This is for all my homies in brouge
Uh huh uh huh uh huh

Ah Cristol,
My moto,
a couple of bihatches,
Why not?

I gotta bust a move
drop and bust a groove
feelin' fine
got an evil crew,
goldmember too
lick my nine
'till then I'll
__ on my __
and spit in your f****** guts off
for shizzle my nizzle ya'll
this is a shout-out to hova
god mc
you all know him, that's Jay-Z!
I met him!
Well I saw him in a resturaunt once.

Stick that in your blunt and smoke it!
Yeah, I said blunt!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Heaven

You don't need no friends
get back your faith again
you have the power to believe
another dissident
take back your evidence
it has no power to deceive

I'll believe it when I see it, for myself

I don't need no one to tell me about heaven
I look at my daughter, and I believe.
I don't need no proof when it comes to God and truth
I can see the sunset and I perceive

I sit with them all night
everything they say is right
but in the morning they were wrong
I'll be right by your side
come hell or water high
down any road you choose to roam

I'll believe it when I see it for myself

I don't need no one to tell me about heaven
I look at my daughter, and I believe.
I don't need no proof when it comes to God and truth
I can see the sunset and I perceive, yeah

darling, I believe, Oh Lord
sometimes it's hard to breathe, Lord
at the bottom of the sea, yeah yeah

I'll believe it when I see it for myself

I don't need no one to tell me about heaven
I look at my daughter, and I believe.
I don't need no proof when it comes to God and truth
I can see the sunset and I perceive

I don't need no one to tell me about heaven
I look at my daughter, and I believe.
I don't need no proof when it comes to God and truth
I can see the sunset 
I can see the sunset
I can see the sunset
I don't need no one
Ohhhh
I don't need no one
I don't need no one
I don't need no one
To tell me about heaven
I believe
I believe it, yeah


----------



## Nupe2

Break Your Promise
by The Delfonics


If I had a dime for every time,
I dreamed about you
(dreamed about you)
I'll tell you no joke yes I'm really broke baby without you (girl without you)
and oh ho ho
tell me what should I do
when you tell me that you love me, darling

(Are you gonna break your promise baby)
you said that you love me
(Are you gonna break your promise to me)
and now you're actin' so strange
(Are you gonna break your promise baby)
you said that you need me
(Are you gonna break your promise to me)

If I saw you with somebody new, I'd be so helpless (be so helpless)
so tell me what are you gonna do, don't leave me breathless (leave me breathless)
and oh ho ho
tell me what should I do
when you tell me that you love me, darling

(Are you gonna break your promise baby)
You said that you love me
(Are you gonna break your promise to me)

Tell me what should I do
when you tell me that you love me, darling

(Are you gonna break your promise baby)
you said that you love me
(Are you gonna break your promise to me)
now you're actin' so strange, baby
(Are you gonna break your promise baby)
you said that you need me
(Are you gonna break your promise to me)


----------



## Nupe2

One more from the Delfonics -

Many guys have come to you
With a line that wasn't true
And you passed them by
(Passed them by)

Now you're in the center ring
And their lines don't mean a thing
Why don't you let me try
(Let me try)

Now I don't wear a diamond ring
I don't even know a song to sing
All I know is

La la la la la la la la la
Means I love you
Oh, baby please now
La la la la la la la la la
Means I love you

If I ever saw a girl
That I needed in this world
You are the one for me
(One for me)

Let me hold you in my arms
Girl, and thrill you with my charms
I'm sure you will see
(You will see)

The things I am saying are true
And the way I explain them to you
Listen to me

La la la la la la la la la
Means I love you
Oh, oh, baby
La la la la la la la la la
Means I love you

The things I am saying are true
And the way I explain them
To you, yes, to you
Listen to me

La la la la la la la la la
Means I love you

Oh, you have to understand now
La la la la la la la la la
Means I love you
Come on and take my hand

La la la la la la la la la....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JwgQx0I3Muw


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Obsessions~Frankie J.*

It's early in the morning
And my heart is feeling lonely
Just thinkin bout you baby
Got me twisted a little bit
And I dont know how to take it
But its driving me so crazy
I dont know if its right
I'm tossin turning in my bed
Its 5 o'clock in the morning
And I still cant sleep
Thinkin bout your beauty it makes me
weak...
I'm feeling hopeless in my home
I dont know what to do I think I'm in love
Baby...

[Chorus]
Amor, no es amor (if this aint love)
Then what am I feeling (what am I doing wrong)
Amor, no es amor (if this aint love)
Is this an illusion that I have in my heart?

Now I know you're not my lady But I'm just tryin to make this right
I dont know what to do I'm going out of my mind
So baby if u let me could I getchu well then ,maybe we could ride together
We could do this all nite now I dont care if u got a man
Baby I wish ud understand
Cuz I kno he cant love u right, quite like I can
Its 5 o'clock in the morning
And I still cant sleep
Thinkin bout your beauty it makes me
weak...
I'm feeling hopeless at home
I dont kno what to do I think I'm in love

[Chorus]
Amor, no es amor (if this aint love)
Then what am I feeling (what am I doing wrong)
Amor, no es amor (if this aint love)
Is this an illusion that I have in my heart?

(ooh)I love the way u freaky like that
(ooh)I love the way u freaky like that
(ooh)I love the way u freaky like that
Its an obsession

[Baby Bash]
Hold up let me dream
Shorty got me feelin serene
Where my candy, where my cream
Got your boy feelin supreme
Hold up wait a minute baby you so damn independent
Loving everything your representing
Got alot of money, I love to spend it
And thats whats up and I dont care what people scream
You're my blessin when I'm stressin
My superfly beauty queen
I'm gonna keep it saucy
Cuz mama know how I do, we gon' rendez-vous, mi corazon belongs to you

[Chorus]
Amor, no es amor (if this aint love)
Then what am I feeling (what am I doing wrong) what am I doing wrong [echo]
Amor, no es amor (if this aint love)
Is this an illusion that I have in my heart?
Amor, no es amor (if this aint love)
What am I feeling? (what am I doing wrong?) what am I doing so wrong? [echo]
Amor, no es amor (if this aint love)
Is this an illusion that I have in my heart?

Amor


----------



## mygoldnhorse

I hate the world today
You're so good to me
I know but I can't change
Tried to tell you
But you look at me like maybe
I'm an angel underneath
Innocent and sweet
Yesterday I cried
Must have been relieved to see
The softer side
I can understand how you'd be so confused
I don't envy you
I'm a little bit of everything
All rolled into one
Chorus:
I'm a #####, I'm a lover
I'm a child, I'm a mother
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint
I do not feel ashamed
I'm your hell, I'm your dream
I'm nothing in between
You know you wouldn't want it any other way

So take me as I am
This may mean
You'll have to be a stronger man
Rest assured that
When I start to make you nervous
And I'm going to extremes
Tomorrow I will change
And today won't mean a thing

Just when you think, you got me figured out
The season's already changing
I think it's cool, you do what you do
And don't try to save me

I'm a #####, I'm a tease
I'm a goddess on my knees
When you hurt, when you suffer
I'm your angel undercover
I've been numb, I'm revived
Can't say I'm not alive
You know I wouldn't want it any other way 

woohoo!


----------



## RoseRed

Are you ready, Steve? Aha.
Andy? Yeah! Mick? OK.
Alright, fellas, let's go!

Oh it's been getting so hard
Livin' with the things you do to me, aha
Oh my dreams are getting so strange
I'd like to tell you everything I see
Oh, I see a man at the back
As a matter of fact his eyes are red as the sun
And a girl in the corner let no one ignore her
'Cause she thinks she's the passionate one

Oh, yeah, it was like lightning, everybody was frightening
And the music was soothing, and they all started grooving

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
And the man at the back said
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz
And the girl in the corner said
Boy, I wanna warn ya, it'll turn into a ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz

I'm reaching out for something
Touching nothing's all I ever do
Oh, I softly call you over
When you appear there's nothing left of you, aha
Now the man in the back
Is ready to crack as he raises his hands to the sky
And the girl in the corner is ev'ryone's mourner
She could kill you with a wink of her eye

Oh yeah, it was electric, so frightfully hectic
And the band started leaving, 'cause they all stopped breathing

Refrain

Oh yeah, it was like lightning, everybody was frightening
And the music was soothing, and they all started grooving

Refrain

It's it's a ballroom blitz, it's it's a ballroom blitz
It's it's a ballroom blitz, yeah, it's a ballroom blitz


----------



## Agee

Just an old fashioned love song
Playing on the radio
And wrapped around the music
is the sound of someone promising they'll never go.
You'll swear you've heard it before 
As it slowly rambles on and on.
No need in bringing em back
Cause they've never really gone.
Just an old fashioned love song
One I'm sure they wrote for you and me,
Just an old fashioned love song
Coming down in three part harmony.
To weave our dreams upon and
Listen to each evening when the lights are low.
To underscore our love affair
With tenderness and feeling 
That we've come to know.
You'll swear you've heard it before 
As it slowly rambles on and on.
No need in bringing em back
Cause they've never really gone.
Just an old fashioned love song
Coming down in three part harmony.
Just an old fashioned love song
One I'm sure they wrote for you and me.


----------



## Agee

Show Me The Meaning Of The Word 
Show Me The Meaning Of The Word 
'cause I've Heard So Much About It 
They Say You Can't Live Without It


Welcome To The Human Race 
With Its Wars, Disease And Brutality 
You With Your Innocence And Grace 
Restore Some Pride And Dignity 
To A World In Decline


Welcome To A Special Place 
In A Heart Of Stone That's Cold And Grey 
You With Your Angel Face 
Keep The Despair At Bay 
Send It Away, And


Show Me The Meaning Of The Word 
Show Me The Meaning Of The Word 
'cause I've Heard So Much About It 
I Don't Want To Live Without It 
I Don't Want To Live Without It 
Oh, I Want Love, I Want Love, I Want Love


Welcome Here From Outer Space 
The Milky Way Still In Your Eyes 
You Found Yourself A Hopeless Case 
One Seeking Perfection On Earth 
That's Some Kind Of Rebirth, So
Show Me The Meaning Of The Word 
Show Me The Meaning Of The Word 
'cause I've Heard So Much About It 
Don't Make Me Live Without It 
Don't Make Me Live Without It 
Oh, Love, I Want Love, I Want Love, I Want Love


----------



## Agee

It's A Thin Line Between Love And Hate 
It's A Thin Line Between Love And Hate


It's Five O'clock In The Morning 
And You're Just Getting In 
You Knock On The Front Door 
And A Voice Sweet And Low Says 
"who Is It?" 
She Opens Up The Door And Lets You In 
Never Once Asks Where Have You Been 
She Says "are You Hungry? 
Did You Eat Yet? 
Let Me Hang Up Your Coat 
Pass Me Your Hat" 
All The Time She's Smiling 
Never Once Raises Her Voice 
It's Five O'clock In The Morning 
You Don't Give It A Second Thought


It's A Thin Line Between Love And Hate 
(repeat)


The Sweetest Woman In The World 
Could Be The Meanest Woman In The World 
If You Make Her That Way 
You Keep Hurting Her 
She'll Keep Being Quiet 
She Might Be Holding Something Inside 
That'll Really, Really Hurt You One Day


I See Her In The Hospital 
Bandaged From Foot To Head 
In A State Of Shock 
Just That Much From Being Dead 
You Couldn't Believe The Girl 
Would Do Something Like This, Ha 
You Didn't Think The Girl Had The Nerve 
But Here You Are 
I Guess Action Speaks Louder Than Words
It's A Thin Line Between Love And Hate


----------



## Agee

I Drank Tequila 'cause I Can't Have Your Lips Tonight 
I Don't Want To Feel Ya I Don't Want To Feel Sad Tonight 
You Make Me Suffer And You Just Don't Know 
Estoy Barrochos Down In New Mexico


I Want To Remember But I Try To Forget 
That Scene In The Car Park That I Still Regret 
Just Like Before, Times I've Even Lost Track 
I Ran Away Crawling 'cause I Fall Everytime I Look Back


Miles, Baby, Hundreds Of Highways And Truck Stops I've Used 
Cars, Baby, Hundreds Of Cars Have Passed And Refused 
I Stood On The Shoulder With Tears In My Eyes
I Drank Tequila And Watched The Game In The Bar 
I Don' T Care Who Loses, I Don't Know Who The Teams Are 
We Had Our Time, But The Bell's Finally Tolled 
My Ohio Winter Was Finally Too Cold


----------



## jazz lady

Beauty queen of only eighteen
She had some trouble with herself
He was always there to help her
She always belonged to someone else

I drove for miles and miles
And wound up at your door
I've had you so many times but somehow
I want more

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
She will be loved

Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful
I know I tend to get so insecure
It doesn't matter anymore

It's not always rainbows and butterflies
It's compromise that moves us along
My heart is full and my door's always open
You can come anytime you want

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
She will be loved

I know where you hide
Alone in your car
Know all of the things that make you who you are
I know that goodbye means nothing at all
Comes back and begs me to catch her every time she falls

Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved
And she will be loved

[in the backround]
try so hard to say goobye
try so hard to say goobye

Yeah
[softly]
I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain

Try so hard to say goobye


----------



## RoseRed

Watching every motion in my foolish lover's game 
On this endless ocean finally lovers know no shame 
Turning and returning to some secret place inside 
Watching in slow motion as you turn around and say 

Take my breath away 
Take my breath away 

Watching I keep waiting still anticipating love 
Never hesitating to become the fated ones 
Turning and returning to some secret place to hide 
Watching in slow motion as you turn to me and say 

Take my breath away 

Through the hourglass I saw you, in time you slipped away 
When the mirror crashed I called you, and turned to hear you say 
If only for today I am unafraid 

Take my breath away 
Take my breath away 

Watching every motion in this foolish lover's game 
Haunted by the notion somewhere there's a love in flames 
Turning and returning to some secret place inside 
Watching in slow motion as you turn to me and say 

Take my breath away 
My love, take my breath away


----------



## otter

I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck
And you can't harmonize
Find a girl with far away
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
Dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said "you know you always have the
> Lord by your side"


----------



## RoseRed

We'll do it all 
Everything 
On our own 

We don't need 
Anything 
Or anyone 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

I don't quite know 
How to say 
How I feel 

Those three words 
Are said too much 
They're not enough 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

Let's waste time 
Chasing cars 
Around our heads 

I need your grace 
To remind me 
To find my own 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world? 

Forget what we're told 
Before we get too old 
Show me a garden that's bursting into life 

All that I am 
All that I ever was 
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see 

I don't know where 
Confused about how as well 
Just know that these things will never change for us at all 

If I lay here 
If I just lay here 
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?


----------



## Kyle

Click Me


----------



## RoseRed

All of these lines across my face
Tell you the story of who I am
So many stories of where I've been
And how I got to where I am
But these stories don't mean anything
When you've got no one to tell them to
It's true...I was made for you

I climbed across the mountain tops
Swam all across the ocean blue
I crossed all the lines and I broke all the rules
But baby I broke them all for you
Because even when I was flat broke
You made me feel like a million bucks
Yeah you do and I was made for you

You see the smile that's on my mouth
Is hiding the words that don't come out
And all of my friends who think that I'm blessed
They don't know my head is a mess
No, they don't know who I really am
And they don't know what I've been through but you do
And I was made for you...


----------



## jazz lady

I don't want to work
I want to bang on this drum all day
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on this drum all day

Ever since I was a tiny boy
I don't want no candy, I don't need no toy
I'd take a stick and an old coffee can
I'd bang on that thang 'till I got blisters on my hand

Because I don't want to work
I want to bang on this drum all day yes I do
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on this drum all day that's right

When I get home and I think I'm a fool
The teacher's told me I should stay after school
She caught me pounding on the desk with my hand
But my licks were so hot I made the teacher want to dance

I don't want to work
I want to bang on this drum all day hey why not
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on this drum all day

I don't want to work
I want to bang on this drum all day Mikey bang that sucker
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on this drum all day listen to this

Every day when I get home from work
I feel so frustrated, the boss is a jerk
And I get backstairs, and go out through the shed
And I pound on that drum like it was the boss's head

Because I don't want to work
I want to bang on this drum all day
I don't want to play
I just want to bang on this drum all day


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

>




 


I'm sorry...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...



It's okay.  I'm laughing, too.    That damn song has been running through my head for the past 3 or 4 hours and won't go away.


----------



## FireBrand

*Todd Rundgren - The Verb "to Love"*

Some people tell me that love is a feeling
Or a possession
Somehow it seems so cold
And when they say love is sweet,
Does it mean that you eat it? 
Maybe you drink it,
Does it fill up an empty hole? 

Im lookin for a love and I may not find it
You know it doesnt mean a thing
Without some action behind it

Please come home
I can hear them calling
Please come home
Please dont leave us all alone
Your mama and your papa are crying all alone
You better let it magnetize, learn to sacrifice
til we get the true version of
The meaning of the verb to love
What does it mean to love? 

And when somebody needs love,
Do they spend some money? 
Say something funny,
Ask for some tenderness? 
And when you wanna touch of love,
Do you lie on your back? 
Stand on your head,
How do you feel it best? 

Im looking for a love with no strings attached
To take me like I am, thats the only catch

Please come home
I can hear them calling
Please come home
Please dont leave us all alone
Your wife and your lover are crying all alone
You better let it magnetize, learn to sacrifice
til we learn the true version of
The meaning of the verb to love

Does it mean any more,
The more you talk about it
Is it anymore real
If you jump around and shout it
Im sick and tired of hearing
bout everyone without it and
Too much talkin sends me walkin
Night is falling and everybodys calling for love

Everybodys lookin for their one and only
Its only just a game cause theyre scared to be lonely

Please come home
I can hear them calling
Please come home
Please dont leave us all alone
Your brothers and your sisters are crying all alone
You got let it magnetize, learn to sacrifice
til we get the true version of
The meaning of the verb to love
What does it mean to love?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's okay.  I'm laughing, too.    That damn song has been running through my head for the past 3 or 4 hours and won't go away.



:earworm:


----------



## RoseRed

I don't know when to start or when to stop
My luck's like a button
I can't stop pushing it
My head feels light
But I'm still in the dark
Seems like without tenderness there's something missing
Tenderness
Where is the 
Tenderness
Where is it?

I don't know where I am but I know I don't like it
I open my mouth and out pops something spiteful
Words are so cheap, but they can turn out expensive
Words like conviction can turn into a sentence

I held your hands
Rings but none on that finger
We danced and danced
But I was scared to go much further with it
Just half a chance
Make sure that one night you're here,
But next night you're not
It always leaves me searching for a little

Tenderness
Where is the 
Tenderness
Where is the
Tenderness?

Whistling in the graveyard
Calling up your girlfriend
Just trying to make her understand
You're squeezing the telephone like it was her hand
No question (so many questions)
She's going to catch you out boy
It all seems so underhand
Now she's the only thing that ever made you feel like a man, man
Madman, madman

Tenderness
Where is the 
Tenderness
Tenderness
Tenderness
Where is it?

I held your hands
Rings but none on that finger
We danced and danced
But I was scared to go much further with it
Just half a chance
Make sure that one night you're here,
But next night you're not
It always leaves me searching for a little

Tenderness
Where is the 
Tenderness?

When you're sick to death of second best, pet
Why should the morning always find you unimpressed?
Is your love like a button?
You can't stop pushing it?
Oh this all night longing can be such a long time


----------



## MysticalMom

*Great White
Wasted Rock Ranger*

Well I'm a wasted rock ranger
I live the life of danger
On the road to find a higher high
I don't need no one's affection
All I need is my injection
The music of wild rock will get me by *

I've been doin' gigs since I was ten
I really can't remember when
I ever had a dollar to my name
My ears are blown, my eyes are red
I got big holes inside my head
Snorting too much crystal and cocaine

I have bennies with the breakfast toast
Qualudes with the evening roast
Assorted snorts of powder in between
I don't think a day's gone by
That I wasn't drunk or high
It's the only way I keep my sanity

From Kegger's Den to Hooterville
My flaming tricks have topped the bill
A thousand empty bottles earn my name
Endless trains of one night stands
Sharing gigs with half-assed bands
And all the local groupies lay the same

Well I could have had a payin' job
Workin' for some ####ed-up slob
Wife and family, true security
But I left that #### behind
For that heavy metal grind
'Cause rock'n roll is in my blood to stay
(among other things)

Hey! You're a wasted rock ranger
You'll live life of danger
Sing this song and follow it till the end
When you reach number one
You can overdose for fun
And go and visit Jimi and his friends

Hey! You're a wasted rock ranger
You'll live a life of danger
Sing this song and follow it till the end
When we reach number one
Hey! We'll all overdose for fun
And we'll hang out with Jimi and his friends
Yee haw!

My friends and I used to play this and sing it all the time. My parents threatened to throw the cassette tape away if they heard it one more time. 

I hadn't heard it in years and I heard it on Sirius Radio's Buzzsaw tonight.


----------



## migtig

Flunk Blue Monday Lyrics
( New Order )

Treat me like you do
Treat me like you do
Treat me like you do
Treat me like you do

How does it feel
To treat me like you do
When you've laid your hands upon me
And told me who you are

I thought I was mistaken
I thought I heard your words
Tell me how do I feel
Tell me now how do I feel

How does it feel
To treat me like you do
When you've laid your hands upon me
And told me who you are

I thought I was mistaken
And I thought I heard your words
Tell me how do I feel
Tell me now how do I feel

Those who came before me
Lived through their vocations
From the past until completion
They'll turn away no more

And I still find it so hard
To say what I need to say
But I'm quite sure that you'll tell me
Just how I should feel today

I see a ship in the harbor
I can and shall obey
But if it wasn't for your misfortune
I'd be a heavenly person today

And I thought I was mistaken
And I thought I heard you speak
Tell me how do I feel
Tell me now how should I feel

Treat me like you do

This song has been stuck in my head for a while now.


----------



## Tonio

I was toting my pack along the long dusty Winnemucca road
When along came a semi with a high canvas covered load
"If your goin' to Winnemucca, Mack with me you can ride"
And so I climbed into the cab and then I settled down inside
He asked me if I'd seen a road with so much dust and sand
And I said, "Listen...
I've traveled every road in this here land!"

I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breathed the mountain air, man
Of travel I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Reno
Chicago
Fargo
Minnesota
Buffalo
Toronto
Winslow
Sarasota
Wichita
Tulsa
Ottawa
Oklahoma
Tampa
Panama
Mattawa
LaPaloma
Bangor
Baltimore
Salvador
Amarillo
Tocapillo
Barranquilla
And Padilla
I'm a killer

I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breathed the mountain air, man
Of travel I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Boston
Charleston
Dayton
Louisiana
Washington
Houston
Kingston
Texarkana
Monterey
Fairaday
Santa Fe
Tallapoosa
Glen Rock
Black Rock
Little Rock
Oskaloosa
Tennessee
Tennessee
Chicopee
Spirit Lake
Grand Lake
Devil's Lake
Crater Lake
For pete's Sake

I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breathed the mountain air, man
Of travel I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Louisville
Nashville
Knoxville
Ombabika
Schefferville
Jacksonville
Waterville
Costa Rock
Pittsfield
Springfield
Bakersfield
Shreveport
Hackensack
Cadillac
Fond du Lac
Davenport
Idaho
Jellico
Argentina
Diamantina
Pasadena
Catalina
See what I mean

I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breathed the mountain air, man
Of travel I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been to:
Pittsburgh
Parkersburg
Gravelbourg
Colorado
Ellensburg
Rexburg
Vicksburg
Eldorado
Larimore
Adimore
Haverstraw
Chatanika
Shasta
Nebraska
Alaska
Opa Locka
Baraboo
Waterloo
Kalamazoo
Kansas City
Sioux City
Cedar City
Dodge City
What A pity

I've been everywhere, man
I've been everywhere, man
Crossed the deserts bare, man
I've breathed the mountain air, man
Of travel I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere

I've been everywhe-e-ere


----------



## pixiegirl

I, me, my.....


----------



## Fubar

*Willin'*

I been warped by the rain, driven by the snow 
I'm drunk and dirty don't ya know, and I'm still, willin' 
Out on the road late at night, Seen my pretty Alice in every head light 
Alice, Dallas Alice 

I've been from Tuscon to Tucumcari 
Tehachapi to Tonapah 
Driven every kind of rig that's ever been made 
Driven the back roads so I wouldn't get weighed 
And if you give me: weed, whites, and wine 
and you show me a sign 
I'll be willin', to be movin' 

I've been kicked by the wind, robbed by the sleet 
Had my head stoved in, but I'm still on my feet and I'm still... willin' 
Now I smuggled some smokes and folks from Mexico 
baked by the sun, every time I go to Mexico, and I'm still 

And I been from Tuscon to Tucumcari 
Tehachapi to Tonapah 
Driven every kind of rig that's ever been made 
Driven the back roads so I wouldn't get weighed 
And if you give me: weed, whites, and wine 
and you show me a sign 
I'll be willin', to be movin 

Lowell George


----------



## BlackSheep

*I'll Be Seeing You*

I'll be seeing you
In all the old familiar places
That this heart of mine embraces
All day through.

In that small cafe;
The park across the way;
The children's carousel;
The chestnut trees;
The wishin' well.

I'll be seeing you
In every lovely summer's day;
In every thing that's light and gay.
I'll always think of you that way.

I'll find you
In the morning sun
And when the night is new.
I'll be looking at the moon,
But I'll be seeing you.

I'll be seeing you
In every lovely summer's day;
In every thing that's light and gay.
I'll always think of you that way.

I'll find you
In the morning sun
And when the night is new.
I'll be looking at the moon,
But I'll be seeing you.

~For *VT* grieving families and friends~


----------



## otter

Welcome to our tropical hideaway
You lucky people, you
If we weren't in the show starting right away
We'd be in the audience too

In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
All the birds sing words
And the flowers croon
At the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar

In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
All the birds sing words
And the flowers croon
At the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar

The bird Paradise is an elegant bird
He loves to be seen and loves to be heard
Most little birdies will fly away
But the tiki bar birds are here everyday

In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
All the birds sing words
And the flowers croon
At the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar

In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
All the birds sing words
And the flowers croon
At the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar

Da da da da
We're singin' in the tiki bar
Da da da da da da
Crooning in the tiki bar

Da da da da
We're singin' in the tiki bar
Da da da da da da
Crooning in the tiki bar

The show is delightful
We hope you'll agree
We hope that it fills you with pleasure and glee
Because if we don't make you feel like that
We gonna wind up on a ladie's hat

In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
All the birds sing words
And the flowers croon
At the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar

In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
In the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar
All the birds sing words
And the flowers croon
At the tiki tiki tiki tiki tiki bar

Da da da da
We're singin' in the tiki bar
Da da da da da da
Crooning in the tiki bar


----------



## Fubar

*Blue Train*

Watching the long faces
Riding this run down track
And the lost places
From a dream that never brings them back
And the sad truth is
Nothing but a cold hard fact

I'm riding the blue train
Over the miles yet to cover
A ghost in a hurry to fade
I'm taking it one way to nowhere
Afraid you might be there
To find me inside this blue train

Counting the burned bridges
Trailing this rusted wreck
As our back pages
Scatter in the dust we left
Like a pearl necklace
Falling from around my neck

I'm riding the blue train
Over the miles yet to cover
A ghost in a hurry to fade
I'm taking it one way to nowhere
Afraid you might be there
To find me inside this blue train

Away down the low road
A ticket to an empty room
A rendezvous unknown

I'm riding the blue train
Over the miles yet to cover
A ghost in a hurry to fade
And I'm taking it one way to nowhere
Afraid you might be there
To find me inside this blue train

I'm riding the blue train
Over the miles yet to cover
A ghost in a hurry to fade
I'm taking it one way to nowhere
Afraid you might be there
To find me inside this blue train


----------



## RoseRed

Were only making plans for nigel
We only want whats best for him
Were only making plans for nigel
Nigel just needs this helping hand
And if young nigel says hes happy
He must be happy
He must be happy in his work
Were only making plans for nigel
He has his future in a british steel
Were only making plans for nigel
Nigels whole future is as good as sealed
And if young nigel says hes happy
He must be happy
He must be happy in his work
Nigel is not outspoken
But he likes to speak
And loves to be spoken to
Nigel is happy in his work
Were only making plans for nigel


----------



## RoseRed

Please forgive me if I act alittle strange
for I know not what I do
feels like lightning running through my veins
everytime I look at you
everytime I look at you

help me out here all my words are falling short
and there's so much I want to say
want to tell you just how good it feels
when you look at me that way
when you look at me that way

throw a stone and watch the ripples flow
moving out across the bay
like a stone I fall into your eyes
deep into some mystery
deep into that mystery

I got half a mind to scream out loud
I got half a mind to die
so I won't ever have to lose you girl
won't ever have to say goodbye
I won't ever have to lie
won't ever have to say goodbye

Please forgive me if I act alittle strange
for I know not what I do
feels like lightning running through my veins
everytime I look at you
everytime I look at you
everytime I look at you
everytime I look at you


----------



## RoseRed

Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo Hoo
You're living in your own Private Idaho
Living in your own Private Idaho
Underground like a wild potato.
Don't go on the patio.
Beware of the pool,
blue bottomless pool.
It leads you straight
right throught the gate
that opens on the pool.

You're living in your own Private Idaho.
You're living in your own Private Idaho.

Keep off the path, beware the gate,
watch out for signs that say "hidden driveways".
Don't let the chlorine in your eyes
blind you to the awful surprise
that's waitin' for you at
the bottom of the bottomless blue blue blue pool.

You're livin in your own Private Idaho. Idaho.
You're out of control, the rivers that roll,
you fell into the water and down to Idaho.
Get out of that state,
get out of that state you're in.
You better beware.

You're living in your own Private Idaho.
You're living in your own Private Idaho.

Keep off the patio,
keep off the path.
The lawn may be green
but you better not be seen
walkin' through the gate that leads you down,
down to a pool fraught with danger
is a pool full of strangers.

You're living in your own Private Idaho,
where do I go from here to a better state than this.
Well, don't be blind to the big surprise
swimming round and round like the deadly hand
of a radium clock, at the bottom, of the pool.

I-I-I-daho
I-I-I-daho
Woah oh oh woah oh oh woah oh oh
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Get out of that state
Get out of that state
You're living in your own Private Idaho,
livin in your own Private.... Idaho


----------



## Larry Gude

*Name that band...*

Hear me holler down the mountain side
I'm near the sky blinking at the evil eye
Hear me holler at the city's grind
It stole my soul just about lost my mind

Let the loneliness roll in
Like the foggy mountain dew
Wipe the madness from my eye
'Till my anger slowly dies
When the shadow play begins
I'll be watching thru the night
'Till I find myself again

Hear me holler cross the sea of light
It took my dream and smashed it 'gainst the night
Hear me holler at the town below
Got nothing left to make me stay and no place left to go

Let the loneliness roll in
Like the foggy mountain dew
Wipe the madness from my eye
'Till my anger slowly dies
When the shadow play begins
I'll be watching thru the night
'Till I find myself again


----------



## Larry Gude

*And Pandora...*

...is our winner!

How'd you know???


----------



## FireBrand

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...is our winner!
> 
> How'd you know???


 
Really! she's not old enough to remember Steppenwolf !!!


----------



## unixpirate

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Really! she's not old enough to remember Steppenwolf !!!



Older the sweeter


----------



## RoseRed

Hey there Delilah
What's it like in New York City?
I'm a thousand miles away
But girl tonight you look so pretty
Yes you do
Time Square can't shine as bright as you
I swear it's true

Hey there Delilah
Don't you worry about the distance
I'm right there if you get lonely
Give this song another listen
Close your eyes
Listen to my voice it's my disguise
I'm by your side

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
What you do to me

Hey there Delilah
I know times are getting hard
But just believe me girl
Someday I'll pay the bills with this guitar
We'll have it good
We'll have the life we knew we would
My word is good

Hey there Delilah
I've got so much left to say
If every simple song I wrote to you
Would take your breath away
I'd write it all
Even more in love with me you'd fall
We'd have it all

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me

A thousand miles seems pretty far
But they've got planes and trains and cars
I'd walk to you if I had no other way
Our friends would all make fun of us
and we'll just laugh along because we know
That none of them have felt this way
Delilah I can promise you
That by the time we get through
The world will never ever be the same
And you're to blame

Hey there Delilah
You be good and don't you miss me
Two more years and you'll be done with school 
And I'll be making history like I do
You know it's all because of you
We can do whatever we want to
Hey there Delilah here's to you
This ones for you

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
What you do to me.


----------



## RoseRed

Hand out the window
Floatin' on air
Just a flip of the wrist
I'd be wavin' you goodbye

Drive past the lifeguard stand
Where I sit around waiting for you to remember
Well past the beach hotels
Where the girls are getting' bronzed on their monogrammed towels

I drive this ocean road
And remember

How the girls could turn to ghosts before your eyes
And the very dreams that led to them are keeping them from dying
And how the grace with which she walked into your life
And stay with you in your steps , pace with you a while
For so long, so long
so long so long 

The speaker in this door is blown
So nothing sounds quite right
And I drive this ocean road
And I remember
The small of your back
And the nape of your neck
And the soft way you'd hold me in the night

I remember

How the girls can turn to ghosts before your eyes
And the very dreams that led to them are keeping them from dying
And how the grace with which she walked into your life
Will stay you in your steps, and pace with you a while
So long, so long, so long, so long sl sl sl sl sl sl sl sl sl sl sl

(Interlude of da da dumâ€¦)

And I will leave under the cover
Of summer's kiss upon the sky
Like the stone face of your lover
Just before she says goodbye
I was thinkin' that the season could be held between my arms
But just as summer's hold is fleeting
I was here but now I'm gone 
I'm gone


----------



## nachomama

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hey there Delilah
> What's it like in New York City?
> I'm a thousand miles away
> But girl tonight you look so pretty
> Yes you do
> Time Square can't shine as bright as you
> I swear it's true
> 
> ...




I LOVE THAT SONG!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## nachomama

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## jazz lady

*Three weeks and counting...*

4th row tickets for George and Al...  


Whenever dark is fallin'
You know the spirit of the party starts to come alive
Until the day is dawnin'
We can throw out all the blues and hit the city lights

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (Everywhere)

You need the evening action
A place to dine, a glass of wine, a little late romance
It's a chain reaction
You see the people of the world comin' out to dance

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So give me the night (Everywhere)
Give me the night (All night, tonight)

So come on out tonight
And we'll lead the others on ride through paradise
And if you feel alright
We can be lovers 'cause I see that starlight look in your eyes
Don't you know we can fly?

Just give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (Everywhere)

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So give me the night (Everywhere)
Give me the night (All night, tonight)

So come on out tonight
And we'll lead the others on ride through paradise
And if you feel alright
We can be lovers 'cause I see that starlight look in your eyes
Don't you know we can fly?

And if we stay together
We'll find the rhythm of the evening takin' us up high
Never mind the weather
We'll be dancin' in the street until the morning' light

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (Everywhere)

Give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (All night, tonight)

Give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (All night, tonight)

Give me the night (All night, tonight)
So give me the night (All night, tonight)

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (All night, tonight)

Give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (All night, tonight)

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So give me the night (All night, tonight)

(All night, tonight)
(All night, tonight)

(All night, tonight)
(All night, tonight)

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (All night, tonight)

Give me the night (All night, tonight)
Give me the night (All night, tonight)

'Cause there's music in the air
And lots of lovin' everywhere
So give me the night (All night, tonight)


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> 4th row tickets for George and Al...


No kidding?  WOW!!!


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No kidding?  WOW!!!



Yeah, no kidding.  AWESOME seats. 

I'm VERY psyched to see them so close up.  I've seen George quite a few times and Al Jarreau once but never this close up.  I just hope they perform together.  George is great but Al blew me away.  So much better live than any recording.


----------



## Toxick

In the middle of the earth in the land of the shire
Lives a brave little hobbit whom we all admire
With his long wooden pipe and his fuzzy wooly toes
He lives in a hobbit hole and everybody knows him

Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
He's only three feet tall.
Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
The bravest little hobbit of 'em all.

Now hobbits are peace loving folks you know
They're never in a hurry and they take things slow
They don't like to travel far away from home
The just like to eat and be left alone!

But one day day Bilbo was asked to go
On a big adventure to the caves below
To help some dwarves get back their gold
That was stolen by a dragon in the days of old

Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
He's only three feet tall.
Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
The bravest little hobbit of 'em all.

Well he fought with the Goblins!
He battled a troll!
He riddled with Gollum!
A magic ring he stole!
He was chased by wolves, lost in the forest,
Escaped in a barrel from the elf kings halls!

Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
The bravest little hobbit of 'em all.

Now he's back in his home in the land of the shire
That brave little hobbit whom we all admire.
Just a-sittin' on a treasure of silver and gold,
A-puffin' on his pipe in his hobbit hole!

Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
He's only three feet tall.
Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
The bravest little hobbit of 'em all.

Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
He's only three feet tall.
Bilbo! Bilbo Baggins!
The bravest little hobbit of 'em all.


----------



## RoseRed

There is a house in New Orleans 
They call the Rising Sun 
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy 
And God I know I'm one 

My mother was a tailor 
She sewed my new bluejeans 
My father was a gamblin' man 
Down in New Orleans 

Now the only thing a gambler needs 
Is a suitcase and trunk 
And the only time he's satisfied 
Is when he's on a drunk 

------ organ solo ------ 

Oh mother tell your children 
Not to do what I have done 
Spend your lives in sin and misery 
In the House of the Rising Sun 

Well, I got one foot on the platform 
The other foot on the train 
I'm goin' back to New Orleans 
To wear that ball and chain 

Well, there is a house in New Orleans 
They call the Rising Sun 
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy 
And God I know I'm one


----------



## RoseRed

Whiskey bottles and brand new cars;
oak tree you're in my way.
There's too much coke and too much smoke
Look what's going on inside you.

CHORUS-
Ooh, ooh that smell
Can't you smell that smell?
Ooh, ooh that smell
The smell of death surrounds you.

Yeah.
Angel of darkness is upon you.
Stuck a needle in your arm (you, fool, you)
So take another toke, have a blow for your nose,
one more drink, fool, would drown you. (hell, yeah)

CHORUS

Now they call you prince charming.
Can't speak a word when you're full of 'ludes.
Say you'll be alright come tomorrow, but
tomorrow might not be here for you. (yeah, you)

CHORUS

Aw, you, fool, you.
You stick them needles in your arm
I know I been there before.

One little problem that confronts you,
got a monkey on your back.
Just one more fix, Lord, might do the trick.
One hell of a price for you to get your kicks. (hell, yeah)

CHORUS 2x

Oh, you, fool, you
Don't stick those needles in your arm.
You're just a fool, just a fool, just a fool.


----------



## jazz lady

And here I thought you'd be posting the lyrics to "Freebird."


----------



## morganj614

Captured effortlessly
That's the way it was
Happened so naturally
I did not know it was love
The next thing I felt was
You holding me close
What was I gonna do?
I let myself go

And now we're flyin' through the stars
I hope this night will last forever

I've been waitin' for you
It's been so long
I knew just what I would do
When I heard your song
Filled my heart with your bliss
Gave me freedom
You knew I could not resist
I needed someone

And now we're flyin' through the stars
I hope this night will last forever
Oh oh oh oh

CHORUS:
Ain't nobody
Loves me better
Makes me happy
Makes me feel this way
Ain't nobody
Loves me better than you

I wait for night time to come
And bring you to me
Can't believe I'm the one
I was so lonely
I feel like no one could feel
I must be dreamin'
I want this dream to be real
I need this feelin'

I make my wish upon a star
And hope this night will last forever

CHORUS

And first you put your arms around me
Then you put your charms around me
I can't resist this sweet surrender
Oh my nights are warm and tender
We stare into each other's eyes
And what we see is no surprise
Got a feeling most with treasure
And a love so deep we cannot measure

CHORUS


----------



## Pandora

They played this in the store this evening.  I think everyone was singing it out loud.  

Day after day I'm more confused
But I look for the light through the pouring rain
You know that's a game that I hate to lose
Now I'm feeling the strain
Aint it a shame?

(Chorus)
Oh, give me the beat boys and free my soul
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll
And drift away
Give me the beat boys and free my soul
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll
And drift away

Beginning to think that I'm wasting time
I don't understand the things I do
The world outside looks so unkind
I'm counting on you
To carry me through

(Chorus)

And when my mind is free you know melody can move me
And when I'm feeling blue the guitar's coming through to soothe me
Thanks for the joy that you've given me
I want you to know I believe in your song
Your rhythm and rhyme and harmony
You've helped me along
You're making me strong

(Chorus)

(Repeat chorus 2 times)

Now now now won't you take me?
Oh oh take me
Fly high...


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And here I thought you'd be posting the lyrics to "Freebird."


I'm sure they are here somewhere.


----------



## RoseRed

Buddy you’re a boy make a big noise
Playin’ in the street gonna be a big man some day
You got mud on yo’ face
You big disgrace
Kickin’ your can all over the place

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you

Buddy you’re a young man hard man
Shoutin’ in the street gonna take on the world some day
You got blood on yo’ face
You big disgrace
Wavin’ your banner all over the place

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you

Buddy you’re an old man poor man
Pleadin’ with your eyes gonna make you some peace some day

You got mud on your face
You big disgrace
Somebody better put you back in your place

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Captured effortlessly
> That's the way it was
> Happened so naturally
> I did not know it was love
> The next thing I felt was
> You holding me close
> What was I gonna do?
> I let myself go
> 
> And now we're flyin' through the stars
> I hope this night will last forever
> 
> I've been waitin' for you
> It's been so long
> I knew just what I would do
> When I heard your song
> Filled my heart with your bliss
> Gave me freedom
> You knew I could not resist
> I needed someone
> 
> And now we're flyin' through the stars
> I hope this night will last forever
> Oh oh oh oh
> 
> CHORUS:
> Ain't nobody
> Loves me better
> Makes me happy
> Makes me feel this way
> Ain't nobody
> Loves me better than you
> 
> I wait for night time to come
> And bring you to me
> Can't believe I'm the one
> I was so lonely
> I feel like no one could feel
> I must be dreamin'
> I want this dream to be real
> I need this feelin'
> 
> I make my wish upon a star
> And hope this night will last forever
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> And first you put your arms around me
> Then you put your charms around me
> I can't resist this sweet surrender
> Oh my nights are warm and tender
> We stare into each other's eyes
> And what we see is no surprise
> Got a feeling most with treasure
> And a love so deep we cannot measure
> 
> CHORUS



  How ironic.  I was listening to my Chaka Khan CD while cruising home from dinner with the top down and jamming to this song.  Love, love, LOVE me some Chaka.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm sure they are here somewhere.



No doubt and probably several times.


----------



## RoseRed

Strumming my pain with his fingers,
Singing my life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song,
Killing me softly with his song,
Telling my whole life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song ... 

I heard he sang a good song, I heard he had a style.
And so I came to see him to listen for a while.
And there he was this young boy, a stranger to my eyes.

Strumming my pain with his fingers,
Singing my life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song,
Killing me softly with his song,
Telling my whole life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song ... 

I felt all flushed with fever, embarrassed by the crowd,
I felt he found my letters and read each one out loud.
I prayed that he would finish but he just kept right on ...

Strumming my pain with his fingers,
Singing my life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song,
Killing me softly with his song,
Telling my whole life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song ... 

He sang as if he knew me in all my dark despair.
And then he looked right through me as if I wasn't there.
But he just came to singing, singing clear and strong.

Strumming my pain with his fingers,
Singing my life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song,
Killing me softly with his song,
Telling my whole life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song ... 

He was strumming, oh, he was singing my song.
Killing me softly with his song,
Killing me softly with his song,
Telling my whole life with his words,
Killing me softly with his song ... 
With his song ...


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Strumming my pain with his fingers,
> Singing my life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Telling my whole life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song ...
> 
> I heard he sang a good song, I heard he had a style.
> And so I came to see him to listen for a while.
> And there he was this young boy, a stranger to my eyes.
> 
> Strumming my pain with his fingers,
> Singing my life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Telling my whole life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song ...
> 
> I felt all flushed with fever, embarrassed by the crowd,
> I felt he found my letters and read each one out loud.
> I prayed that he would finish but he just kept right on ...
> 
> Strumming my pain with his fingers,
> Singing my life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Telling my whole life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song ...
> 
> He sang as if he knew me in all my dark despair.
> And then he looked right through me as if I wasn't there.
> But he just came to singing, singing clear and strong.
> 
> Strumming my pain with his fingers,
> Singing my life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Telling my whole life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song ...
> 
> He was strumming, oh, he was singing my song.
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Killing me softly with his song,
> Telling my whole life with his words,
> Killing me softly with his song ...
> With his song ...



The best recording is the original, by Lorie Lieberman


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> The best recording is the original, by Lorie Lieberman



I'll have to check that out.


----------



## RoseRed

I’ve heard people say that
Too much of anything is not good for you, baby
But I don’t know about that
As many times as we’ve loved
We’ve shared love and made love
It doesn’t seem to me like it’s enough
There’s just not enough, baby
There’s just not enough
Oh, oh, baby
Uh-uh

My darling, I
Can’t get enough of your love, babe
Girl, I don’t know, I don’t know why
I can’t get enough of your love, babe

Oh, some things I can’t get used to
No matter how I try
It’s like the more you give, the more I want
And baby, that’s no lie, oh, no, babe

Tell me, what can I say, what am I gonna do
How should I feel when everything is you
What kind of love is this that you’re givin’ me
Is it in your kiss or just because you’re sweet

Girl, all I know
Is every time you’re here
I feel the change
Somethin’ moves
I scream your name
Look what you got me doin’

Darling, I
Can’t get enough of your love, babe
Girl, I don’t know, I don’t know, I don’t know why
I can’t get enough of your love, babe, oh, no, babe

Girl, if I can only make you see
And make you understand
Girl, your love for me is all I need
And more than I can stand, oh, well, babe

How can I explain all the things I feel
You’ve given me so much, girl, you’re so unreal
Still I keep loving you more and more each time
Girl, what am I gonna do because you’re blowin’ my mind

I get the same old feelin’
Every time you’re here
I feel the change
Somethin’ moves
I scream your name
Look what you got me doin’

Darling, I
Can’t get enough of your love, babe
Girl, I don’t know, I don’t know, I don’t know why
I can’t get enough of your love, babe

Oh, my darling, I
Can’t get enough of your love, babe, oh, babe
Girl, I don’t know, I don’t know why
I can’t get enough of your love, babe

Darling, I
Can’t get enough of your love, babe


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> How ironic.  I was listening to my Chaka Khan CD while cruising home from dinner with the top down and jamming to this song.  Love, love, LOVE me some Chaka.



I haven't posted a song in so long. Nice night to ride topless


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted a song in so long. Nice night to ride topless



Rode up and back with the top down and loved every minute of it.  A spectacular finale to a wonderful day.  

And for some reason, this song has been stuck in my head today:

*Here's to the ladies who lunch--*
Everybody laugh.
Lounging in their caftans 
And planning a brunch
On their own behalf.
Off to the gym,
Then to a fitting,
Claiming they're fat.
And looking grim,
'Cause they've been sitting
Choosing a hat.
Does anyone still wear a hat?
I'll drink to that.

And here's to the girls who play smart--
Aren't they a gas?
Rushing to their classes
In optical art,
Wishing it would pass.
Another long exhausting day,
Another thousand dollars,
A matinee, a Pinter play,
Perhaps a piece of Mahler's.
I'll drink to that.
And one for Mahler!

And here's to the girls who play wife--
Aren't they too much?
Keeping house but clutching
A copy of LIFE,
Just to keep in touch.
The ones who follow the rules,
And meet themselves at the schools,
Too busy to know that they're fools.
Aren't they a gem?
I'll drink to them!
Let's all drink to them!

And here's to the girls who just watch--
Aren't they the best?
When they get depressed,
It's a bottle of Scotch,
Plus a little jest.
Another chance to disapprove,
Another brilliant zinger,
Another reason not to move,
Another vodka stinger.
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!
I'll drink to that.

So here's to the girls on the go--
Everybody tries.
Look into their eyes,
And you'll see what they know:
Everybody dies.
A toast to that invincible bunch,
The dinosaurs surviving the crunch.
Let's hear it for the ladies who lunch--
Everybody rise!
Rise!
Rise! Rise! Rise! Rise! Rise! Rise! Rise!
Rise!


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'll have to check that out.



 Landing her first record deal with Capitol Records, amongst the collection of songs was a simple folk song, detailing Lieberman's experience of sitting in the back of a nightclub, transfixed by the musician onstage who seemed to sing right through her. The album, simply titled, "Lori Lieberman", garnered both critical and audience appeal, and as it crept up the charts, it was Roberta Flack who heard Lieberman's version featured on an American Airlines music channel. She immediately contacted her producer, Joel Dorn, and recorded the now classic, Grammy award winning song,"Killing Me Softly".


----------



## morganj614

perfect



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Rode up and back with the top down and loved every minute of it.  A spectacular finale to a wonderful day.
> 
> And for some reason, this song has been stuck in my head today:
> 
> *Here's to the ladies who lunch--*
> Everybody laugh.
> 
> Choosing a hat.
> Does anyone still wear a hat?
> I'll drink to that.
> 
> 
> Let's hear it for the ladies who lunch--
> Everybody rise!
> Rise!
> Rise! Rise! Rise! Rise! Rise! Rise! Rise!
> Rise!


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> perfect



  I thought so.  Especially the hat part.  TFF!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I thought so.  Especially the hat part.  TFF!


Kwillia wears the pink hat!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Kwillia wears the pink hat!



With her pink Crocs, naturally.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> With her pink Crocs, naturally.



:snicker:


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :snicker:



She's going to kill us when she sees this, you know that don't you?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She's going to kill us when she sees this, you know that don't you?



I'm not skeered.


----------



## RoseRed

Good night sweetheart, Good night, sweetheart, 
Till we meet tomorrow,
Good night sweetheart,
Sleep will banish sorrow.
Tears and parting
May make us forlorn,
But with the dawn
A new day is born, 
So I'll say
Good night, sweetheart, 
Tho' I'm not beside you,
Good night, sweetheart, 
Still my love will guide you
Dreams enfold you,
In each one I'll hold you,
Good night, sweetheart, good night.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm not skeered.



You should be.  I hear Crocs can be deadly projectiles.   



			
				RoseRed said:
			
		

> Good night, sweetheart, good night.


Good night.    And PLEASE don't have dreams like I did last night.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You should be.  I hear Crocs can be deadly projectiles.
> 
> 
> Good night.    And PLEASE don't have dreams like I did last night.



I DO NOT want to dream of hippo's and snakes.


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'm sure they are here somewhere.


 
OK, here's my "Freebird" story, but just remember, you didn't hear it from me.
Nutshell version (no pun intended):

Late 70's, I fill in on lead guitar for a friend's band who's lead guitarist was a 'no-show'. 
Rod-N-Reel, we move equipment and amps through the main dining area during peak dinner hour in our
jean cut-offs with holes in 'em (undies, I don't remember, but I think not !)  

Anyhow,
we played all of the tunes that we knew in common, then we jammed "Freebird" for about 45 minutes !!!
We did a good job, but it was funny as shiat !

Got paid a little but the memory is priceless !


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I DO NOT want to dream of hippo's and snakes.



Believe me, compared to my dreams last night, that would be TAME.


----------



## Pandora

Whiskey bottles and brand new cars;
oak tree you're in my way.
There's too much coke and too much smoke
Look what's going on inside you.

CHORUS-
Ooh, ooh that smell
Can't you smell that smell?
Ooh, ooh that smell
The smell of death surrounds you.

Yeah.
Angel of darkness is upon you.
Stuck a needle in your arm (you, fool, you)
So take another toke, have a blow for your nose,
one more drink, fool, would drown you. (hell, yeah)

CHORUS

Now they call you prince charming.
Can't speak a word when you're full of 'ludes.
Say you'll be alright come tomorrow, but
tomorrow might not be here for you. (yeah, you)

CHORUS

Aw, you, fool, you.
You stick them needles in your arm
I know I been there before.

One little problem that confronts you,
got a monkey on your back.
Just one more fix, Lord, might do the trick.
One hell of a price for you to get your kicks. (hell, yeah)

CHORUS 2x

Oh, you, fool, you
Don't stick those needles in your arm.
You're just a fool, just a fool, just a fool.


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:
			
		

> OK, here's my "Freebird" story, but just remember, you didn't hear it from me.
> Nutshell version (no pun intended):
> 
> Late 70's, I fill in on lead guitar for a friend's band who's lead guitarist was a 'no-show'.
> Rod-N-Reel, we move equipment and amps through the main dining area during peak dinner hour in our
> jean cut-offs with holes in 'em (undies, I don't remember, but I think not !)


I'm sure their clientele were a little put off by that.  



> Anyhow,
> we played all of the tunes that we knew in common, then we jammed "Freebird" for about 45 minutes !!!
> We did a good job, but it was funny as shiat !
> 
> Got paid a little but the memory is priceless !



Nothing like a Freebird jam for 45 minutes to fill in the time.  They were all probably wondering when the damned song would EVER end.


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I DO NOT want to dream of hippo's and snakes.



I remember when Mary Lou said
"You wanna walk me home from school"
And I said, "Yes, I do"
She said, "I don't have to go right home
And I'm the kind that likes to be alone
As long as you would"
I said, "Me, too"

And so we took a stroll
Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
And she said, "Do what you want to do"
I got silly and I found a frog
In the water by a hollow log
And I shook it at her
And I said "This frog's for you"

She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you"

Well, I think of that girl from time to time
I call her up when I got a dime
I say, "Hello, baby"
She says, "Ain't you cool"
I say, "Do you remember when
"And would you like to get together again"
She says, "I'll see you after school"

I was shy and so for a while
Most of my love was touch and smile
Til she said, "Come on over here"
I was nervous as you might guess
Still looking for somethin' to slip down her dress
And she said, "Let's make it perfectly clear"

She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
You fool, you fool
I don't like spiders and snakes
And that ain't what it takes to love me
Like I want to be loved by you"


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"



  I don't think she wants to dream about those either.


----------



## otter

Sitting on a park bench --
eyeing little girls with bad intent.
Snot running down his nose --
greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
Hey, aqualung
Drying in the cold sun --
Watching as the frilly panties run.
Hey, aqualung
Feeling like a dead duck --
spitting out pieces of his broken luck.
Oh/Hey, aqualung
Sun streaking cold --
an old man wandering lonely.
Taking time
the only way he knows.
Leg hurting bad,
as he bends to pick a dog end
he goes down to the bog
and warms his feet.

Feeling alone --
the army's up the rode
salvation a la mode and
a cup of tea.
Aqualung my friend --
don't you start away uneasy
you poor old sod, you see, it's only me.
Do you still remember
December's foggy freeze --
when the ice that
clings on to your beard is
screaming agony.
And you snatch your rattling last breaths
with deep-sea-diver sounds,
and the flowers bloom like
madness in the spring.

Sun streaking cold --
an old man wandering lonely.
Taking time
the only way he knows.
Leg hurting bad,
as he bends to pick a dog end
he goes down to the bog
and warms his feet.

Feeling alone --
the army's up the rode
salvation a la mode and
a cup of tea.
Aqualung my friend --
don't you start away uneasy
you poor old sod, you see, it's only me.

Aqualung my friend --
don't you start away uneasy
you poor old sod, you see, it's only me.

Sitting on a park bench --
eyeing little girls with bad intent.
Snot running down his nose --
greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
Hey, aqualung
Drying in the cold sun --
Watching as the frilly panties run.
Hey, aqualung
Feeling like a dead duck --
spitting out pieces of his broken luck.
Oh/Hey, aqualung

ohh, aqualung


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure their clientele were a little put off by that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a Freebird jam for 45 minutes to fill in the time. They were all probably wondering when the damned song would EVER end.


 
They ate it up ! I think it was a bowling league banquet


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:
			
		

> They ate it up ! I think it was a bowling league banquet



  I have my dart league banquet in a week or so.  Wanna get the band back together and come play for us?  We tip well.


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I have my dart league banquet in a week or so. Wanna get the band back together and come play for us? We tip well.



Wheel chairs and walkers, but we still have the cut-off's


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Wheel chairs and walkers, but we still have the cut-off's



  As long as they're not worn with black socks and sandals, it's all good.


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:
			
		

> As long as they're not worn with black socks and sandals, it's all good.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Summers coming...*

"We've done four already but now we're steady 
and then they went: One, two, three, four") 

Singing in the sunshine, laughing in the rain 
Hitting on the moonshine, rocking in the grain 
Ain't no time to pack my bag, my foots outside the door 
Got a date, I can't be late, for the high hopes hailla ball. 

Singing to an ocean, I can hear the ocean's roar 
Play for free, play for me and play a whole lot more, more! 
Singing about good things and the sun that lights the day 
I used to sing on the mountains, has the ocean lost it's way. 

Sitting round singing songs 'til the night turns into day 
Used to sing on the mountains but the mountains washed away 
Now I'm singing all my songs to the girl who won my heart 
She is only three years old and it's a real fine way to start.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> I remember when Mary Lou said
> "You wanna walk me home from school"
> And I said, "Yes, I do"
> She said, "I don't have to go right home
> And I'm the kind that likes to be alone
> As long as you would"
> I said, "Me, too"
> 
> And so we took a stroll
> Wound up down by the swimmin' hole
> And she said, "Do what you want to do"
> I got silly and I found a frog
> In the water by a hollow log
> And I shook it at her
> And I said "This frog's for you"
> 
> She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"
> 
> Well, I think of that girl from time to time
> I call her up when I got a dime
> I say, "Hello, baby"
> She says, "Ain't you cool"
> I say, "Do you remember when
> "And would you like to get together again"
> She says, "I'll see you after school"
> 
> I was shy and so for a while
> Most of my love was touch and smile
> Til she said, "Come on over here"
> I was nervous as you might guess
> Still looking for somethin' to slip down her dress
> And she said, "Let's make it perfectly clear"
> 
> She said, "I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> You fool, you fool
> I don't like spiders and snakes
> And that ain't what it takes to love me
> Like I want to be loved by you"



What a lovely song to wake up to.


----------



## RoseRed

I'm just a normal boy
That sank when I fell overboard
My ship would leave the country
But I'd rather swim ashore

Without a life vest I'd be stuck again
Wish I was much more masculine
Maybe then I could learn to swim
Like 'fourteen miles away'

Now floating up and down
I spin, colliding into sound
Like whales beneath me diving down
I'm sinking to the bottom of my
Everything that freaks me out
The lighthouse beam has just run out
I'm cold as cold as cold can be
be

I want to swim away but don't know how
Sometimes it feels just like I'm falling in the ocean
Let the waves up take me down
Let the hurricane set in motion... yeah
Let the rain of what I feel right now...come down
Let the rain come down

Where is the coastguard
I keep looking each direction
For a spotlight, give me something
I need something for protection
Maybe flotsam junk will do just fine
the jetsam sunk, I'm left behind
I'm treading for my life believe me
(How can I keep up this breathing)

Not knowing how to think
I scream aloud, begin to sink
My legs and arms are broken down
With envy for the solid ground
I'm reaching for the life within me
How can one man stop his ending
I thought of just your face
Relaxed, and floated into space

I want to swim away but don't know how
Sometimes it feels just like I'm falling in the ocean
Let the waves up take me down
Let the hurricane set in motion... yeah
Let the rain of what I feel right now...come down
Let the rain come down
Let the rain come down

Now waking to the sun
I calculate what I had done
Like jumping from the bow (yeah)
Just to prove I knew how (yeah)
It's midnight's late reminder of
The loss of her, the one I love
My will to quickly end it all
Set front row in my need to fall

Into the ocean, end it all
Into the ocean, end it all
Into the ocean, end it all
into the ocean...end it all

[Zayra]
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)

I want to swim away but don't know how
Sometimes it feels just like I'm falling in the ocean
Let the waves up take me down
Let the hurricane set in motion (yeah)
Let the rain of what I feel right now...come down
Let the rain come down
Let the rain come down

Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
(In to space)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
(I thought of just your face)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)
Into the ocean (goodbye) end it all (goodbye)


----------



## RoseRed

*Hey Kwillia...*

Now playing...

Fat man sitting on a little stool
Takes the money from my hand while his eyes take a walk all over you
Hands me the ticket smiles and whispers good luck
Cuddle up angel cuddle up my little dove
We'll ride down baby into this tunnel of love

I can feel the soft silk of your blouse
And them soft thrills in our little fun house
Then the lights go out and it's just the three of us
You me and all that stuff we're so scared of
Gotta ride down baby into this tunnel of love

There's a crazy mirror showing us both in 5-D
I'm laughing at you you're laughing at me
There's a room of shadows that gets so dark brother
It's easy for two people to lose each other in this tunnel of love

it ought to be easy ought to be simple enough
Man meets woman and they fall in love
But the house is haunted and the ride gets rough
And you've got to learn to live with what you can't rise above if you want to ride on down in through this tunnel of love


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

>


I saw him back in 1985.


----------



## RoseRed

If I don't say this now I will surely break
As I'm leaving the one I want to take
Forgive the urgency but hurry up and wait
My heart has started to separate

Oh, oh,
Be my baby
Ohhhhh
Oh, oh
Be my baby
I'll look after you

There now, steady love, so few come and don't go
Will you won't you, be the one I'll always know
When I'm losing my control, the city spins around
You're the only one who knows, you slow it down

Oh, oh 
Be my baby
Ohhhhhh
Oh, oh
Be my Baby
I'll look after you
And I'll look after you

If ever there was a doubt
My love she leans into me
This most assuredly counts
She says most assuredly

Oh, oh 
Be my baby
I'll look after you
After You
Oh, oh
Be my baby
Ohhhhh

It's always have and never hold
You've begun to feel like home
What's mine is yours to leave or take
What's mine is yours to make your own

Oh, oh
Be my baby
Ohhhhh
Oh, oh 
Be my baby
I'll look after you


----------



## RoseRed

Kid What Changed Your Mood
You've Gone All Sad So I Feel Sad Too
I Think I Know Some Things We Never Outgrow
You Think It's Wrong
I Can Tell You Do
How Can I Explain
When You Don't Want Me To

Kid My Only Kid
You Look So Small You've Gone So Quiet
I Know You Know What I'm About
I Won't Deny It
But You Forgive Though You Don't Understand
You've Turned Your Head
You've Dropped By Hand

All My Sorrow, All My Blues
All My Sorrow

Shut The Light, Go Away
Full Of Grace, You Cover Your Face

Kid Gracious Kid
Your Eyes Are Blue But You Won't Cry
I Know Angry Tears Are Too Dear
You Won't Let Them Go


----------



## RoseRed

When I get to the bottom 
I go back to the top of the slide 
Where I stop and turn 
and I go for a ride 
Till I get to the bottom and I see you again 
Yeah, yeah, yeah 
Do you don't you want me to love you 
I'm coming down fast but I'm miles above you 
Tell me tell me come on tell me the answer 
and you may be a lover but you ain't no dancer 

Go helter skelter 
helter skelter 
helter skelter 
Yeah, hu, hu 
I will you won't you want me to make you 
I'm coming down fast but don't let me break you 
Tell me tell me tell me the answer 
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer 

Look out 
Helter skelter 
helter skelter 
helter skelter 
Yeah, hu, hu 
Look out cause here she comes 

When I get to the bottom 
I go back to the top of the slide 
Where I stop and turn 
and I go for a ride 
Till I get to the bottom and I see you again 
Yeah, yeah, yeah 

Well will you won't you want me to make you 
I'm coming down fast but don't let me break you 
Tell me tell me tell me the answer 
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer 

Look out 
Helter skelter 
helter skelter 
helter skelter 
Yeah, hu, 

Helter Skelter 
She's coming down fast 
Yes she is 
Yes she is 
coming down fast


----------



## nachomama

I've been waiting for a good day 
I've been holding back long enough 
I've been hurting to tell you some thing: 
It's not the falling of the temperature
That's making all our bones run cold
It's the breeze you make 
The presence felt when you're around me 

And it feels like im at an all-time low

Slightly bruised and broken
From our head on collision
I've never seen this side of you
Another tragic case of feeling
Bruised and broken 
From our head on collision
I've never seen this side of you
Another tragic case
And I'm still 

Waiting for a good day 
I think I've held this long enough 
I think it's safe to tell you some things 
It's not just what you say to people 
And it's not the way you look at me 
It's the way you present yourself 
For all your worst critics to see 

And it feels like I'm at an all-time low 

Slightly bruised and broken 
From our head on collision 
I've never seen this side of you 
Another tragic case of feeling 
Bruised and broken 
From our head on collision 
I've never seen this side of you 
Another tragic case 

Then you were gone 
You were gone... 
All this time you just didn't know it yet 
You were gone... 
All this time you just didn't know it yet 
You were gone... 

And it feels like I'm at an all-time low 

Slightly bruised and broken 
From our head on collision 
I've never seen this side of you 
Another tragic case of feeling 
Bruised and broken 
From our head on collision 
I've never seen this side of you 
Another tragic case 

Another tragic case of feeling 
Bruised and broken 
Another tragic case and I've been 
Still waiting for a good day


----------



## Agee

Even through the darkest phase
Be it thick or thin
Always someone marches brave
Here beneath my skin

Constant craving
Has always been

Maybe a great magnet pulls
All souls towards truth
Or maybe it is life itself
That feeds wisdom
To its youth

Constant craving
Has always been

Craving
Ah ha
Constant craving
Has always been

Constant craving
Has always been
Constant craving
Has always been

Craving
Ah ha
Constant craving
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been
Has always been


----------



## Agee

Joey, baby - dont get crazy
Detours. fences... I get defensive
I know youve heard it all before -
So I dont say it anymore
I just stand by and watch you
Fight your secret war.
Although I used to wonder why -
I used to cry till I was dry.
Still sometimes I get a strange pain
Inside
Oh, joey, if youre hurting so am i.

Joey, honey - I got some money
All is forgiven. listen, listen
And if I seem to be confused
I didnt mean to be with you.
And when you said I scared you,
Well I guess you scared me too.
But we got lucky once before
And if youre somewhere out there
Passed out on the floor.
Oh joey, Im not angry anymore.


----------



## Agee

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same

'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain

We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain

But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away

If we could take the time
to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my
own
Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain

Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Joey, baby - dont get crazy
> Detours. fences... I get defensive
> I know youve heard it all before -
> So I dont say it anymore
> I just stand by and watch you
> Fight your secret war.
> Although I used to wonder why -
> I used to cry till I was dry.
> Still sometimes I get a strange pain
> Inside
> Oh, joey, if youre hurting so am i.
> 
> Joey, honey - I got some money
> All is forgiven. listen, listen
> And if I seem to be confused
> I didnt mean to be with you.
> And when you said I scared you,
> Well I guess you scared me too.
> But we got lucky once before
> And if youre somewhere out there
> Passed out on the floor.
> Oh joey, Im not angry anymore.


----------



## RoseRed

I would say I'm sorry 
If I thought that it would change your mind 
But I know that this time 
I've said too much 
Been too unkind 

I try to laugh about it 
Cover it all up with lies 
I try and 
Laugh about it 
Hiding the tears in my eyes 
'cause boys don't cry 
Boys don't cry 

I would break down at your feet 
And beg forgiveness 
Plead with you 
But I know that 
It's too late 
And now there's nothing I can do 

So I try to laugh about it 
Cover it all up with lies 
I try to 
laugh about it 
Hiding the tears in my eyes 
'cause boys don't cry 

I would tell you 
That I loved you 
If I thought that you would stay 
But I know that it's no use 
That you've already 
Gone away 

Misjudged your limits 
Pushed you too far 
Took you for granted 
I thought that you needed me more 

Now I would do most anything 
To get you back by my side 
But I just 
Keep on laughing 
Hiding the tears in my eyes 
'cause boys don't cry 
Boys don't cry 
Boys don't cry


----------



## jazz lady

I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph and I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

You've gone away, you don't feel me, anymore

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There's so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

[x2]
'Cause I'm broken when I'm open 
And I don't feel like I am strong enough
'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

You've gone away
You don't feel me here anymore


----------



## RoseRed

Dear Mister Fantasy play us a tune
Something to make us all happy
Do anything take us out of this gloom
Sing a song, play guitar
Make it snappy
You are the one who can make us all laugh
But doing that you break out in tears
Please don't be sad if it was a straight mind you had
We wouldn't have known you all these years


----------



## RoseRed

If time itself was his demeaner 
There'd be no sunset or a glimmer of sunset landing on the street 
Sunsilk girls must be discrete 

Sunsilk girls must be discrete 
Sunsilk girls must be discrete 
Nursing their fathers locked inside 
They masquerade it 
As his bride 

I might like you better if we slept together 
I might like you better if we slept together 
I might like you better if we slept together 
But there's something in your eyes that says maybe that's never 
Never say never 
Never 
Never say never 

Never, never, never 

Sunsilk girls must be discrete 
Sunsilk girls must be discrete 
Nursing their fathers locked inside 
They masquerade it 
As his bride 

Never say never 

I might like you better if we slept together 
I might like you better if we slept together 
I might like you better if we slept together 
But there's something in your eyes that says maybe that's never 
Never say never 
Never 
Never say never 

Never 
Never say never 

Never


----------



## RoseRed

We were at a party 
His ear lobe fell in the deep 
Someone reached in and grabbed it 
It was a rock lobster 

We were at the beach 
Everybody had matching towels 
Somebody went under a dock 
And there they saw a rock 
It wasn't a rock 
It was a rock lobster 

Motion in the ocean 
His air hose broke 
Lots of trouble 
Lots of bubble 
He was in a jam 
S'in a giant clam 

Down, down 

Underneath the waves 
Mermaids wavin' 
Wavin' to mermen 
Wavin' sea fans 
Sea horses sailin' 
Dolphins wailin' 

Red snappers snappin' 
Clam shells clappin' 
Muscles flexin' 
Flippers flippin' 

Down, down 

Let's rock! 

Boy's in bikinis 
Girls in surfboards 
Everybody's rockin' 
Everybody's fruggin' 

Twistin' 'round the fire 
Havin' fun 
Bakin' potatoes 
Bakin' in the sun 

Put on your noseguard 
Put on the lifeguard 
Pass the tanning butter 

Here comes a stingray 
There goes a manta-ray 
In walked a jelly fish 
There goes a dogfish 
Chased by a catfish 
In flew a sea robin 
Watch out for that piranha 
There goes a narwhale 
HERE COMES A BIKINI WHALE!


----------



## Dougstermd

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We were at a party
> His ear lobe fell in the deep
> Someone reached in and grabbed it
> It was a rock lobster
> 
> We were at the beach
> Everybody had matching towels
> Somebody went under a dock
> And there they saw a rock
> It wasn't a rock
> It was a rock lobster
> 
> Motion in the ocean
> His air hose broke
> Lots of trouble
> Lots of bubble
> He was in a jam
> S'in a giant clam
> 
> Down, down
> 
> Underneath the waves
> Mermaids wavin'
> Wavin' to mermen
> Wavin' sea fans
> Sea horses sailin'
> Dolphins wailin'
> 
> Red snappers snappin'
> Clam shells clappin'
> Muscles flexin'
> Flippers flippin'
> 
> Down, down
> 
> Let's rock!
> 
> Boy's in bikinis
> Girls in surfboards
> Everybody's rockin'
> Everybody's fruggin'
> 
> Twistin' 'round the fire
> Havin' fun
> Bakin' potatoes
> Bakin' in the sun
> 
> Put on your noseguard
> Put on the lifeguard
> Pass the tanning butter
> 
> Here comes a stingray
> There goes a manta-ray
> In walked a jelly fish
> There goes a dogfish
> Chased by a catfish
> In flew a sea robin
> Watch out for that piranha
> There goes a narwhale
> HERE COMES A BIKINI WHALE!




B-52s 

I bet they would be a great band to have at a wedding or some other party Maby at Bob and Tracys


----------



## Richard Cranium

Dont think sorrys easily said
Dont try turning tables instead
Youve taken lots of chances before
But Im not gonna give anymore
Dont ask me
Thats how it goes
Cause part of me knows what youre thinkin

Dont say words youre gonna regret
Dont let the fire rush to your head
Ive heard the accusation before
And I aint gonna take any more
Believe me
The sun in your eyes
Made some of the lies worth believing

Chorus:
I am the eye in the sky
Looking at you
I can read your mind
I am the maker of rules
Dealing with fools
I can cheat you blind
And I dont need to see any more
To know that
I can read your mind, I can read your mind

Dont leave false illusions behind
Dont cry cause I aint changing my mind
So find another fool like before
Cause I aint gonna live anymore believing
Some of the lies while all of the signs are deceiving

(chorus)


----------



## RoseRed

Well she was an american girl
Raised on promises
She couldnt help thinkin that there
Was a little more to life
Somewhere else
After all it was a great big world
With lots of places to run to
Yeah, an d if she had to die
Tryin she had one little promise
She was gonna keep

Oh yeah, all right
Take it easy baby
Make it last all night
She was an american girl

It was kind of cold that night
She stood alone on her balcony
She could the cars roll by
Out on 441
Like waves crashin in the beach
And for one desperate moment there
He crept back in her memory
God its so painful
Something thats so close
And still so far out of reach

Oh yeah, all right
Take it easy baby
Make it last all night
She was an american girl


----------



## lovinmaryland

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I would say I'm sorry
> If I thought that it would change your mind
> But I know that this time
> I've said too much
> Been too unkind
> 
> I try to laugh about it
> Cover it all up with lies
> I try and
> Laugh about it
> Hiding the tears in my eyes
> 'cause boys don't cry
> Boys don't cry
> 
> I would break down at your feet
> And beg forgiveness
> Plead with you
> But I know that
> It's too late
> And now there's nothing I can do
> 
> So I try to laugh about it
> Cover it all up with lies
> I try to
> laugh about it
> Hiding the tears in my eyes
> 'cause boys don't cry
> 
> I would tell you
> That I loved you
> If I thought that you would stay
> But I know that it's no use
> That you've already
> Gone away
> 
> Misjudged your limits
> Pushed you too far
> Took you for granted
> I thought that you needed me more
> 
> Now I would do most anything
> To get you back by my side
> But I just
> Keep on laughing
> Hiding the tears in my eyes
> 'cause boys don't cry
> Boys don't cry
> Boys don't cry


----------



## virgovictoria

*A Little Sunday Morning Gospel*

Greg Kirkland Lyrics - You Are Good Lyrics 


[Greg Kirkland]
Come on, lets get excited in house of God today. 
O oh o! Come on! 
Say yeeeaaaaaahhhhhh-ooooo-ah! come on lets put our hands together. 
Oh-oh-o Oh-oh-o! ahhh-oh! Come on in the house, Lord you are good, say

[Choir]
Lord you are good and your mercy endour it forever

[Greg Kirkland]
Lord you are good, yeah

[Repeat 4x]

[Greg Kirkland]
People from every nation!

[Choir]
{chorus 1}
People from every nation and town, from generation to generation

{chorus 2}
We worship you! Hallelujia! Hallelujia! We worship you, for who you are. 

[Repeat Chorus 2 2x]

You are good!

[Greg Kirkland Speaks]
Come on lets get excited! If you know that he's good, then celebrate! 
Because He is a good God and His mercy is everlasting!
Come on in the house! Lets sing it again! (sings) Lord you are good, yeah

[Choir]
Lord you are good and your mercy endour it forever

[Greg Kirkland]
Lord you are good, yeah

[Repeat 4x]

[Greg Kirkland]
Lets make a change, people from every nation!

[chorus 1]
[chorus 2 2x]

[Choir]
You are good!

[Greg Kirkland]
Come on! Now if you know it's good, come on, help us sing in the house of God! 
Help us sing (sings) so good, so good, yeah.
Ha ha! Yes you are, yes you are, yes you are! 
(Speaks) Come on, let me get a witness! Help us sing

[Greg Kirkland and Choir]
You are good all the time and all the time, you are good!

[Repeat 6x]

[Greg Kirkland]
Lord you are good, yeah

[Choir]
Lord you are good and your mercy endour it forever

[Repeat 4x]

[Greg Kirkland]
People from every nation!

[Chorus 1]
[Chorus 2 4x]

[Choir]
For who you are
For who you are

You are good!

[Greg Kirkland]
Come one lets get excited! Say yyeeeaaahhhhh! Whoo!


----------



## virgovictoria

Waiting On The World To Change l- John Mayer.

me and all my friends
we're all misunderstood
they say we stand for nothing and
there's no way we ever could
now we see everything that's going wrong
with the world and those who lead it
we just feel like we don't have the means
to rise above and beat it

so we keep waiting
waiting on the world to change
we keep on waiting
waiting on the world to change

it's hard to beat the system
when we're standing at a distance
so we keep waiting
waiting on the world to change
now if we had the power
to bring our neighbors home from war
they would have never missed a Christmas
no more ribbons on their door
and when you trust your television
[ Waiting On The World To Change lyrics found on http://www.completealbumlyrics.com ]
what you get is what you got
cause when they own the information, oh
they can bend it all they want

that's why we're waiting
waiting on the world to change
we keep on waiting
waiting on the world to change

it's not that we don't care,
we just know that the fight ain't fair
so we keep on waiting
waiting on the world to change

and we're still waiting
waiting on the world to change
we keep on waiting waiting on the world to change
one day our generation
is gonna rule the population
so we keep on waiting
waiting on the world to change

we keep on waiting
waiting on the world to change


----------



## virgovictoria

All These Things That I've Done Lyrics - The Killers 



When there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
One more son
If you can hold on
If you can hold on, hold on
I wanna stand up, I wanna let go
You know, you know - no you don't, you don't
I wanna shine on in the hearts of men
I wanna mean it from the back of my broken hand

Another head aches, another heart breaks
I am so much older than I can take
And my affection, well it comes and goes
I need direction to perfection, no no no no

Help me out
Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out

And when there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
These changes ain't changing me
The gold-hearted boy I used to be

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down

[x10]
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down

Over and in, last call for sin
While everyone's lost, the battle is won
With all these things that I've done
All these things that I've done
If you can hold on
If you can hold on


----------



## RoseRed

Do you hear me
Do you care
Do you hear me
Do you care

My lips are moving and the sound's coming out
The words are audible but I have my doubts
That you realize what has been said
You look at me as if you're in a daze
It's like the feeling at the end of the page
when you realize you don't know what you just read

What are words for when no one listens anymore
What are words for when no one listens
What are words for when no one listens it's no use talkin at all

I might as well go up and talk to a wall
'cause all the words are having no effect at all
It's a funny thing am I all alone

Something has to happen to change the direction
What little filters through is giving you the wrong impression
It's a sorry state I say to myself

What are words for when no one listens anymore
What are words for when no one listens
What are words for when no one listens it's no use talkin at all

Do you hear me
Do you care
Do you hear me
Do you care

Let me get by
Over your dead body
Hope to see you soon
When will I know
Doors three feet wide with no locks open
Walking always backwards in the faces of strangers
Time could be my friend
But it's less than nowhere now
less than nowhere now
less than nowhere now
now
ow ow ow

Pursue it further and another thing you'll find
Not only are they deaf and dumb they could be going blind and no one notices
I think I'll dye my hair blue

Media overload bombarding you with action
It's getting near impossible to cause distraction
Someone answer me before I pull out the plug

What are words for when no one listens anymore
What are words for when no one listens
What are words for when no one listens it's no use talkin at all

What are words for when no one listens anymore
What are words for when no one listens
What are words for when no one listens it's no use talkin at all

Do you hear me
Do you care
Do you hear me
Do you care
tell me what are words for
Do you hear me
tell me what are words for
Do you care
tell me what are words for
Do you hear me
so tell me what are words for
Do you care
so tell me what are words for
Do you hear me
tell me what are words for
so tell me what are words for
Do you care
so tell me what are words for
Do you hear me
tell me what are words for
so tell me what are words for
Do you care
so tell me what are words for


----------



## RoseRed

It's been seven hours and fifteen days 
Since you took your love away 
I go out every night and sleep all day 
Since you took your love away 
Since you been gone I can do whatever I want 
I can see whomever I choose 
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant 
But nothing ... 
I said nothing can take away these blues, 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you 

It's been so lonely without you here 
Like a bird without a song 
Nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling 
Tell me baby where did I go wrong? 
I could put my arms around every boy I see 
But they'd only remind me of you 
went to the doctor guess what he told me 
Guess what he told me? 
He said, girl, you better have fun 
No matter what you do 
But he's a fool ... 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you ... 

All the flowers that you planted, mama
In the back yard 
All died when you went away 
I know that living with you baby was sometimes hard 
But I'm willing to give it another try 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you


----------



## RoseRed

Do You Realize - that you have the most beautiful face
Do You Realize - we're floating in space -
Do You Realize - that happiness makes you cry
Do You Realize - that everyone you know someday will die

And instead of saying all of your goodbyes - let them know
You realize that life goes fast
It's hard to make the good things last
You realize the sun doesn't go down
It's just an illusion caused by the world spinning round

Do You Realize - Oh - Oh - Oh
Do You Realize - that everyone you know
Someday will die -

And instead of saying all of your goodbyes - let them know
You realize that life goes fast
It's hard to make the good things last
You realize the sun doesn't go down
It's just an illusion caused by the world spinning round

Do You Realize - that you have the most beautiful face
Do You Realize​


----------



## RoseRed

Met a girl called lola and I took her back to my place
Feelin guilty, feelin scared, hidden cameras everywhere
Stop! hold on. stay in control

Girl, I want you here with me
But Im really not as cool as Id like to be
cause theres a red, under my bed
And theres a little yellow man in my head
And theres a true blue inside of me
That keeps stoppin me, touchin ya, watchin ya, lovin ya

Paranoia, the destroyer.
Paranoia, the destroyer.

Well I fell asleep, then I woke feelin kinda queer
Lola looked at me and said, ooh you look so weird.
She said, man, theres really something wrong with you.
One day youre gonna self-destruct.
Youre up, youre down, I cant work you out
You get a good thing goin then you blow yourself out.

Silly boy ya self-destroyer. silly boy ya self-destroyer

Silly boy you got so much to live for
So much to aim for, so much to try for
You blowing it all with paranoia
Youre so insecure you self-destroyer

(and it goes like this, here it goes)
Paranoia, the destroyer
(here it goes again)
Paranoia, the destroyer

Dr. dr. help me please, I know youll understand
Theres a time device inside of me, Im a self-destructin man
Theres a red, under my bed
And theres a little green man in my head
And he said, youre not goin crazy, youre just a bit sad
cause theres a man in ya, knawin ya, tearin ya into two.

Silly boy ya self-destroyer.
Paranoia, the destroyer

Self-destroyer, wreck your health
Destroy friends, destroy yourself
The time device of self-destruction
Light the fuse and start eruption

(yea, it goes like this, here it goes)
Paranoia, the destroyer
(heres to paranoia)
Paranoia, the destroyer
(hey hey, here it goes)
Paranoia, the destroyer
(and it goes like this)

Paranoia, the destroyer
(and it goes like this.)


----------



## migtig

I just bought the linkin park minutes to midnight box dvd box set - it's awesome but different 


Telling me to go
But has begged me to stay

Your lips say that you love
Your eyes say that you hate

This truth in your lies
Doubt in your faith
What you've built you laid to waste

This truth in your lies
Doubt in your faith
All I've got's what you didn't take

So I, I won't be the one
Be the one to leave this
In pieces

And you
You will be alone
Alone with all your secrets
And regrets

Don't lie

You promised me the sky
Then toss me like a stone

You wrap me in your arms
And chill me to the bone

This truth in your lies
Doubt in your faith
All I've got's what you didn't take

So I, I won't be the one
Be the one to leave this
In pieces

And you
You will be alone
Alone with all your secrets
And regrets

Don't lie

So I, I won't be the one
Be the one to leave this
In pieces

And you
You will be alone
Alone with all your secrets
And regrets

Don't lie


----------



## migtig

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Do you hear me
> Do you care
> Do you hear me
> Do you care



Hey Rose, who sings this? What's it called?


----------



## RoseRed

migtig said:
			
		

> Hey Rose, who sings this? What's it called?


http://www.80smusiclyrics.com/artists/missingpersons.htm


----------



## migtig

RoseRed said:
			
		

> http://www.80smusiclyrics.com/artists/missingpersons.htm


Thanks!  Never heard of them before.


----------



## RoseRed

Ziggy played guitar, jamming good with Wierd and Gilly, 
The Spiders from Mars. 
He played it left hand, but made it too far, 
Became the special man, then we were Ziggy's Band.

Ziggy really sang, screwed up eyes and screwed down hairdo
Like some cat from Japan, he could lick 'em by smiling 
He could leave 'me to hang
Came on so loaded man, well hung and snow white tan.

So where were the spiders while the fly tried to break our balls
Just the beer light to guide us,
So we #####ed about his fans and should we crush his sweet hands ?

Ziggy played for time, jiving us that we were Voodoo
The kids was just crass, he was the naz
With God given ass
He took it all too far but boy could he play guitar.

Making love with his ego Ziggy sucked up into his mind
Like a leper messiah
When the kids had killed the man I had to break up the band


----------



## RoseRed

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down
When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name
When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange
People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down
When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name
When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange
Alright yeah
When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name
When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange


----------



## RoseRed

Candy-O, I need you 
Sunday dress, ruby ring 
Candy-O, I need you so 
could you help me in? 

purple hum, assorted cards 
razor lights you'll bring 
and all to prove you're on the move 
and vanishing 

Candy-O, I need you so 
Candy-O, I need you so 

edge of night, distract yourself 
obstacles don't work 
homogenize 
decentralize 
it's just a quirk 

different ways to see you through 
all the same in the end 
peculiar star, a-that's who you are 
do you have to win? 

Candy-O, I need you so 
Candy-O, I need you so 

Candy-O, I need you so 
(Candy-O) 
Candy-O, I need you so 
(Candy-O)


----------



## RoseRed

Some girls give me money
Some girls buy me clothes
Some girls give me jewelry
That I never thought Id own

Some girls give me diamonds
Some girls, heart attacks
Some girls I give all my bread to
I dont ever want it back

Some girls give me jewelry
Others buy me clothes
Some girls give me children
I never asked them for

So give me all your money
Give me all your gold
Ill buy you a house back in zuma beach
And give you half of what I own

Some girls take my money
Some girls take my clothes
Some girls get the shirt off my back
And leave me with a lethal dose

French girls they want cartier
Italian girls want cars
American girls want everything in the world
You can possibly imagine

English girls theyre so prissy
I cant stand them on the telephone
Sometimes I take the receiver off the hook
I dont want them to ever call at all

White girls theyre pretty funny
Sometimes they drive me mad
Black girls just wanna get ####ed all night
I just dont have that much jam

Chinese girls are so gentle
Theyre really such a tease
You never know quite what theyre cookin
Inside those silky sleeves

Give me all you money
Give me all your gold
Ill buy you a house back in zuma beach
And give you half of what I own

Some girls theyre so pure
Some girls so corrupt
Some girls give me children
I only made love to her once

Give me half your money
Give me half your car
Give me half of everything
Ill make you worlds biggest star

So gimme all your money
Give me all your gold
Lets go back to zuma beach
Ill give you half of everything I own


----------



## RoseRed

Hey little girl is your daddy home
Did he go away and leave you all alone
I got a bad desire
Im on fire

Tell me now baby is he good to you
Can he do to you the things that I do
I can take you higher
Im on fire

Sometimes its like someone took a knife baby
Edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
Through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
And a freight train running through the
Middle of my head
Only you can cool my desire
Im on fire


----------



## RoseRed

*Sung by Johnny Cash...*

Is it getting better, or do you feel the same?
Will it make it easier on you, now you got someone to blame?
You say one love, one life, when it's one need in the night.
One love, we get to share it 
Leaves you baby if you don't care for it.

Did I disappoint you or leave a bad taste in your mouth?
You act like you never had love and you want me to go without.
Well, it's too late tonight to drag the past out into the light.
We're one, but we're not the same.
We get to carry each other, carry each other... one

Have you come here for forgiveness, 
Have you come to raise the dead
Have you come here to play Jesus to the lepers in your head
Did I ask too much, more than a lot
You gave me nothing, now it's all I got.
We're one, but we're not the same.
Well, we hurt each other, then we do it again.

You say love is a temple, love a higher law
Love is a temple, love the higher law.
You ask me to enter, but then you make me crawl
And I can't be holding on to what you got, when all you got is hurt.

One love, one blood, one life, you got to do what you should.
One life with each other: sisters, brothers.
One life, but we're not the same.
We get to carry each other, carry each other.
One, one.


----------



## RoseRed

Well billy rapped all night about his suicide
How he kick it in the head when he was twenty-five
Speed jive dont want to stay alive
When youre twenty-five
And wendys stealing clothes from marks and sparks
And freedys got spots from ripping off the stars from his face
Funky little boat race
Television man is crazy saying were juvenile deliquent wrecks
Oh man I need tv when I got t rex
Oh brother you guessed
Im a dude dad
All the young dudes (hey dudes)
Carry the news (where are ya)
Boogaloo dudes (stand up come on)
Carry the news
All the young dudes (I want to hear you)
Carry the news (I want to see you)
Boogaloo dudes (and I want to talk to you all of you)
Carry the news

Now lucy looks sweet cause he dresses like a queen
But he can kick like a mule its a real mean team
But we can love oh yes we can love
And my brothers back at home with his beatles and his stones
We never got it off on that revolution stuff
What a drag too many snags
Now Ive drunk a lot of wine and Im feeling fine
Got to race some cat to bed
Oh is there concrete all around
Or is it in my head
Yeah
Im a dude dad
All the young dudes (hey dudes)
Carry the news (where are ya)
Boogaloo dudes (stand up)
Carry the news
All the young dudes (I want to hear ya)
Carry the news (I want to see you)
Boogaloo dudes (and I want to relate to you)
Carry the news
All the young dudes (what dudes)

Carry the news (lets hear the news come on)
Boogaloo dudes (I want to kick you)
Carry the news
All the young dudes (hey you there with the glasses)
Carry the news (I want you)
Boogaloo dudes (I want you at the front)
Carry the news (now you all his friends)
All the young dudes (now you bring him down cause I want him)
Carry the news
Boogaloo dudes (I want him right here bring him come on)
Carry the news (bring him here you go)
All the young dudes (Ive wanted to do this for years)
Carry the news (there you go)
Boogaloo dudes (how do you feel)
Carry the news


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Well billy rapped all night about his suicide
> How he kick it in the head when he was twenty-five
> Speed jive dont want to stay alive
> When youre twenty-five
> And wendys stealing clothes from marks and sparks
> And freedys got spots from ripping off the stars from his face
> Funky little boat race
> Television man is crazy saying were juvenile deliquent wrecks
> Oh man I need tv when I got t rex
> Oh brother you guessed
> Im a dude dad
> All the young dudes (hey dudes)
> Carry the news (where are ya)
> Boogaloo dudes (stand up come on)
> Carry the news
> All the young dudes (I want to hear you)
> Carry the news (I want to see you)
> Boogaloo dudes (and I want to talk to you all of you)
> Carry the news
> 
> Now lucy looks sweet cause he dresses like a queen
> But he can kick like a mule its a real mean team
> But we can love oh yes we can love
> And my brothers back at home with his beatles and his stones
> We never got it off on that revolution stuff
> What a drag too many snags
> Now Ive drunk a lot of wine and Im feeling fine
> Got to race some cat to bed
> Oh is there concrete all around
> Or is it in my head
> Yeah
> Im a dude dad
> All the young dudes (hey dudes)
> Carry the news (where are ya)
> Boogaloo dudes (stand up)
> Carry the news
> All the young dudes (I want to hear ya)
> Carry the news (I want to see you)
> Boogaloo dudes (and I want to relate to you)
> Carry the news
> All the young dudes (what dudes)
> 
> Carry the news (lets hear the news come on)
> Boogaloo dudes (I want to kick you)
> Carry the news
> All the young dudes (hey you there with the glasses)
> Carry the news (I want you)
> Boogaloo dudes (I want you at the front)
> Carry the news (now you all his friends)
> All the young dudes (now you bring him down cause I want him)
> Carry the news
> Boogaloo dudes (I want him right here bring him come on)
> Carry the news (bring him here you go)
> All the young dudes (Ive wanted to do this for years)
> Carry the news (there you go)
> Boogaloo dudes (how do you feel)
> Carry the news


 
Mott the Hoople  RR, you are too cool !


----------



## FireBrand

*Follow Through - Michael Hedges*

Make up a story when you go to sleep tonight
Wake up in the morning and hold it down deep inside
And you can be a dreamer
You can be your dreams come true 
Let imagine lead, reality will follow through

Some of us dance to the sound of fortune and fame 
Others want to march all around defending their domain 
But you can be a dreamer 
You can be your dreams come true 
Let imagination lead, reality will follow through

If darkness and pressure try to turn your story down— 
look back, think hard about how that story really sounds 
Then you can be a dreamer 
You can be your dreams come true 
Let imagination lead, reality will follow through

It will follow you if you follow through


----------



## RoseRed

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Mott the Hoople  RR, you are too cool !


Thank you.


----------



## Kerad

*Sympathy...*

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul and faith

And I was round when Jesus Christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

I stuck around St. Petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the Czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a generals rank
When the Blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah

I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out,
Who killed the Kennedys?
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached Bombay

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah



Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But whats confusing you
Is just the nature of my game

Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me Lucifer
cause I'm in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I'll lay your soul to waste, um yeah

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
Tell me baby, whats my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, whats my name
I tell you one time, you're to blame
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who,
....................


----------



## RoseRed

I want to hold the hand inside you
I want to take a breath thats true
I look to you and I see nothing
I look to you to see the truth
You live your life
You go in shadows
Youll come apart and youll go black
Some kind of night into your darkness
Colors your eyes with whats not there.

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think its strange you never knew

A strangers light comes on slowly
A strangers heart without a home
You put your hands into your head
And then smiles cover your heart

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think its strange you never knew

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think its strange you never knew
I think its strange you never knew


----------



## RoseRed

Kerad said:
			
		

> Please allow me to introduce myself
> I'm a man of wealth and taste
> I've been around for a long, long year
> Stole many a man's soul and faith


----------



## RoseRed

Ohh oh oh oh ohh ohh
You don't have to go-oh oh oh ohh ohh,
You don't have to go-oh oh oh ahh ahh,
You don't have to go__.

Ayy ay ay ay ay ayy
All those tears I cry ay ay ay ayy,
All those tears I cry oh oh ahh ayy,
Baby please don't go__.

When I read the letter that you wrote me
It made me mad, mad, mad.
When I read the words that it told me
It made me sad, sad, sad.
But I still love you so,
I can't let you go,
I love you
Ooh baby I love you-eah.

Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh
Every breath I take oh oh oh ohh,
Ahh every move I make a-yeah,
Oh baby please don't go__ ahh.

Ayy ay ay ay ay ayy
You hurt me to my soul ohhh-oh-oh-ohh,
You hurt me to my soul ohh~ohh~oh oh~ooh~oh,
Darlin' please don't go__.

When I read the letter you sent me
It made me mad, mad, mad.
When I read the news that it brought me
It made me sad, sad, sad.
But I still love you so,
And I can't let you go,
I love you
Ooh a-baby I love you-ahh.

Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh
You don't have to go oh oh oh ohh,
You don't have to go oh oh oh ohh,
Ahh baby, babe please, please, please, please.

Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah baby.
Ah-ah I really love you baby.
Ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh darlin'.
Ohh~oh~ohh. Oh~ooh~oh.

Ahh baby I still love you so.
Ahh baby I still love you so.
Oh~oh~oh. Oooh.

Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh yeah. Fine.
Ah ah ah ah ahh ahh oh~oh~oh~oh. Fine.
Ah-ah-ahh-ahh-ahh.
Oooh__~ooh~hooh Fine. yeah.
Ah baby, baby, Fine. baby.


----------



## Kerad

*RoseRed:*

 

Are you just posting the lyrics to the songs you're currently listening to?


----------



## RoseRed

Kerad said:
			
		

> *RoseRed:*
> 
> 
> 
> Are you just posting the lyrics to the songs you're currently listening to?



Some... yes...


----------



## Kerad

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Some... yes...



 

Okay, then.  Carry on!


----------



## RoseRed

Come up to meet you, Tell you I’m sorry, You don’t know how lovely you are 

I had to find you, Tell you I need you, Tell you I set you apart 

Tell me your secrets, And ask me your questions, Aww let’s go back to the start 

Runnin’ in circles, [sounds like] Comin’ our tails, Heads on the science apart 

Nobody said it was easy 
It’s such a shame for us to part 
Nobody said it was easy 
No one ever said it would be this hard 
Aww take me back to the start 

I was just guessin’, At numbers and figures, Pullin’ the puzzles apart 

Questions of science, Science and progress, Do not speak as loud as my heart 

Tell me you love me, Come back to haunt me, Oh when I rush to the start 

Runnin’ in circles, [sounds like] Chasin’ our tails, Comin’ back as we are 

Nobody said it was easy 
Aww It’s such a shame for us to part 
Nobody said it was easy 
No one ever said it would be so hard 
I’m goin’ back to the start 

Ahhooooooooooooooooo 
Ahhooooooooooooooooo 
Ahhooooooooooooooooo 
Ahhooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jazz lady

*Tomorrow night...*

4th row, front and center...Al Jarreau and George Benson.   

With the  'est of  for a date.   Thanks, E.  


There, there was a time I knew 
That no matter, come what may, love 
would prevail 
And then inside the dreams I knew 
Came the question lovers fear 
Can true love fail 
Then I would miss the childhood wish 
And haven't I sung to you 
Of the knight in armor bright 
Faithful and true to you 

Darling, after all 
I will be the one to hold you in my arms 
After all 
I will be the one to hold you 
I will be the one to hold you in my arms 
In my arms 

I know in my heart and mind 
That no matter, come what may, love will survive 
And love, the author of space and time 
Keeps the galaxies and each sparrow alive 
And the love that heals the wound 
After the war is through 
Is the knight in armor bright 
Faithful and true to you 

Darling, after all 
I will be the one to hold you in my arms 
After all 
I will be the one to hold you 
I will be the one to hold you in my arms 
In my arms


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:
			
		

> 4th row, front and center...Al Jarreau and George Benson.
> 
> With the  'est of  for a date. Thanks, E.
> 
> 
> There, there was a time I knew
> That no matter, come what may, love
> would prevail
> And then inside the dreams I knew
> Came the question lovers fear
> Can true love fail
> Then I would miss the childhood wish
> And haven't I sung to you
> Of the knight in armor bright
> Faithful and true to you
> 
> Darling, after all
> I will be the one to hold you in my arms
> After all
> I will be the one to hold you
> I will be the one to hold you in my arms
> In my arms
> 
> I know in my heart and mind
> That no matter, come what may, love will survive
> And love, the author of space and time
> Keeps the galaxies and each sparrow alive
> And the love that heals the wound
> After the war is through
> Is the knight in armor bright
> Faithful and true to you
> 
> Darling, after all
> I will be the one to hold you in my arms
> After all
> I will be the one to hold you
> I will be the one to hold you in my arms
> In my arms


 
Classic Jazz, Jazz ! Great Taste !


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Classic Jazz, Jazz ! Great Taste !



Thank you.    Of all the jazz concerts I've gone to, and there have been a LOT, Al Jarreau is in my top 5.  And George Benson.     I last saw him a couple of years ago headlining with Chaka Khan.  OMG, it was a night to remember.


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Leech~Sevendust*

You kill the sickness
Secure within your health
Don't make a sound I could break
That stupid silence degrades
I ask of you could you wait
What's the use you're wasting me away
Wasting me away

To me it's cold
You can know
What it's like to be alone
And all there is that you know
I'll be the one left here when you go

SLAP IN THE FACE <i>[X5]

Keep me in mind
You're bleeding my poor head
I watched you die
I watched you praying
Keep me alive
Don't let me die here
I ask of you could you wait ?
What's the use you're wasting away

To me it's cold
You can know
What it's like to be alone
And all there is that you know
I'll be the one left here when you go

I'll be the one left here when you go

You can know
What it's like to be alone
And all there is that you know
I'll be the one left here when you go

SLAP IN THE FACE <i>[X5]


----------



## slaphappynmd

We fought your wars with all our hearts,
You sent us back in body parts,
You took our wills with the truth you stole,
We offer prayers for you long lost soul.

The remainder is,
An unjustifiable, egotistical, power struggle
At the expense of the American Dream,
Of the American Dream, of the American.

We don't give a damn about your world,
With all your global profits, and all your jeweled pearls,
We don't give a damn about your world,
Right now, right now.

There is no flag that is large enough,
To hide the shame of America,
You switched the signs then you closed our blinds,
You changed the channel then you changed our minds.

We don't give a damn about your world,
With all your global profits, and all your jeweled pearls,
We don't give a damn about your world,
Right now, right now.

We don't give a damn about your world,
With all your global profits, and all your jeweled pearls,
We don't give a damn about your world,
Right now, right now.

No flag large enough,
Shame on America,
You closed your blinds.

The remainder is,
An unjustifiable, egotistical, power struggle,
At the expense of the American Dream,
Of the American Dream, of the American,
Of the American.

We don't give a damn about your world,
With all your global profits, and all your jeweled pearls,
We don't give a damn about your world,
Right now, right now.

We don't give a damn about your world,
With all your global profits, and all your jeweled pearls,
We don't give a damn about your world,
Right now, right now. right now, right now,
Right now, right now, right now, pararara....


----------



## Richard Cranium

Hello, its me
Ive thought about us for a long, long time
Maybe I think too much but somethings wrong
Theres something here that doesnt last too long
Maybe I shouldnt think of you as mine

Seeing you
Or seeing anything as much as I do you
I take for granted that youre always there
I take for granted that you just dont care
Sometimes I cant help seeing all the way through

Its important to me that you know you are free
cause I never want to make you change for me

Think of me
You know that Id be with you if I could
Ill come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile
And spend the night if you think I should


----------



## Agee

Man's got his woman to take his seed
He's got the power - oh
She's got the need
She spends her life through pleasing up her man
She feeds him dinner or anything she can
She cries alone at night too often
He smokes and drinks and don't come home at all

Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed

Man makes your hair gray
He's your life's mistake
All you're really lookin' for is an even break
He lies right at you
You know you hate this game
He slaps you once in a while and you live and love in pain
She cries alone at night too often
He smokes and drinks and don't come home at all

Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed

Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed

Black eyes all of the time
Don't spend a dime
Clean up this grime
And you there down on your knees begging me please come
Watch me bleed.

Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed

Only women bleed
Only women bleed
Only women bleed


----------



## Agee

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for long,long years
Stolen many and a man's soul and faith
I was around when Jesus Christ had
His moment of doubt and pain
I made damn sore that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate

Please to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

I stuck around St.Petersburg
When I saw it was time for a change
I killed the tzar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank,held a general's rank
When the blitzkrieg raged and the bodies stank

Please to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

I watched with glee while your kings and queens
Fought for decades for the Gods they made
I should "who killed the Kennedys?"
When after all it was you and me
So let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
And I lay traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reach Bombay

Please to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

Please to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners,saints
As heads is tails just call me Luciter
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint
So if you meet me,have some courtesy
Have some sympathy and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I'll lay your soul to waste

Please to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game


----------



## Agee

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same

'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain

We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain

But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away

If we could take the time
to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my
own
Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain

Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## Agee

Mama, take this badge off of me
I cant use it anymore.
Its gettin dark, too dark for me to see
I feel like Im knockin on heavens door.

Knock, knock, knockin on heavens door
Knock, knock, knockin on heavens door
Knock, knock, knockin on heavens door
Knock, knock, knockin on heavens door

Mama, put my guns in the ground
I cant shoot them anymore.
That long black cloud is comin down
I feel like Im knockin on heavens door.

Knock, knock, knockin on heavens door
Knock, knock, knockin on heavens door
Knock, knock, knockin on heavens door
Knock, knock, knockin on heavens door


----------



## Agee

Well I told you `bout your attitude
And it didnt do me any good
Cause you took your love away
Left me here alone with all this lonely heartache.

There are places I remember
Where the ladies still are tender
Against you they cant compare
Baby weve just got to get it back together.

All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you.

I just got to get it through to you
That my loving heart is ever true
Please come back to where you belong
Girl you got to know Ill never do you wrong.

All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you.
Yeah you.
Oh oh.

All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you.

Well I told you `bout your attitude
And it didnt do me any good
`cause you took your love away.

All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you
All I ever wanted was to be with you
You!


----------



## Agee

Haunt me
In my dreams
If you please
Your breath is with me now and always
Its like a breeze

So should you ever doubt me
If its help that you need
Never dare to doubt me

And if you want to sleep
Ill be quiet
Like an angel
As quiet as your soul could be
If you only knew
You had a friend like me

So should you ever doubt me
If its help that you need
Never dare to doubt me


----------



## Agee

Good times they come and they go
Never going to know
What fate is going to blow
Your way just hope that it feels right
Sometimes it comes and it goes
You take it ever so slow
And then you lose it, then it flows right to you

So we rely on the past
Special moments that last
Were they as tender as we dare to remember
Such a fine time as this
What could equal the bliss
The thrill of the first kiss
Itll blow right to you

Its never as good as the first time
Never as good as the first time

Good times they come and they go
Never going to know
Its like the weather
One day chicken next day feathers
The rose we remember
The thorns we forget
Wed love and leave
We never spend a minute on regret

It is a possibility
The more we know the less we see
Second time, second time is not quite what it seems
Natural as the way we came to be
Second time wont live up to the dream

Its never as good as the first time
Never as good as the first time

Natural as the way we came to be
Second time wont live up to the dream
Natural as the way we came to be
Second time is not quite what it seemed

Its never
As good as the first time
As the first time (never as good as the first time)
The first time

Natural as the way we came to be
Second time wont live up to the dream
Natural as the way we came to be
Second time is not quite what it seemed

Its never
As good as the first time
As the first time (never as good as the first time)
The first time


----------



## Kerad

*To whom it may concern...*

Sing me a song
Because I don't want to hear my life go by
Sing me a song
And let the melody dance through our hearts tonight

And if you face it you'll find that,
The love we can make is so strong
Forget what they're saying
Stay true to yourself and move on

See the city at night
See the street life the restaurants, the passer bys
Somebody's home
To the shower they go clean the stress away

Is anyone out there
To the heartbreak station
I'm gone

Forget what they're saying
Stay true to yourself and move on

I don't want to live my life today
I'm all out of love and I'm tired of changing.
I hope you could help pass the time away

Is anyone out there
To the heartbreak station
I'm gone

I fell out of love this time again
I can't stand one more fight
I'm too tired and crazy

I know someday I will be strong again
Forget what they're saying
To the heartbreak station
I'm gone

Heartbreak station I'm gone
Heartbreak station I'm gone
Heartbreak station I'm gone

I don't want to live my life today
I'm all out of love and I'm tired of changing.
I hope you could help pass the time away

Is anyone out there
To the heartbreak station
I'm gone

I fell out of love this time again
I can't stand one more fight
I'm too tired and crazy

I know someday I will be strong again
Forget what they're saying
Stay true to yourself

They'll laugh and they'll praise you
And find all the guilt

Is anyone out there
To the heartbreak station
I'm gone

*"Helpless" : Buckcherry*


----------



## virgovictoria

LZ

Dancing days are here again as the summer evenings grow
I got my flower, I got my power, I got a woman who knows.

[CHORUS]
I said it's alright. You know it's alright - I guess it's all in my heart

You'll be my only, my one and only. Is that the way it should start?

Crazy ways are evident, In the way that you're wearing your clothes
Sippin'' booze is precedent as the evening starts to glow.

[CHORUS]

I told your mamma I'd get you home but I didn't tell her I had no car
I saw a lion he was standing alone with a tadpole in a jar.

[CHORUS]

Dancing days are here again as the summer evening grows
You are my flower, you are my power
You are my woman who knows.


----------



## virgovictoria

Rush

There are those who think that life has nothing left to chance
A host of holy horrors to direct our aimless dance

A planet of play things
We dance on the strings
Of powers we cannot perceive
'The stars aren't aligned
Or the gods are malign...'
Blame is better to give than receive

[Chorus:]
You can choose a ready guide in some celestial voice
If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice
You can choose from phantom fears and kindness that can kill
I will choose a path that's clear
I will choose freewill

There are those who think
That they were dealt a losing hand
The cards were stacked against them
They weren't born in Lotusland

All preordained
A prisoner in chains
A victim of venomous fate
Kicked in the face
You can't pray for a place
In heaven's unearthly estate

[Chorus]

Each of us
A cell of awareness
Imperfect and incomplete
Genetic blends
With uncertain ends
On a fortune hunt that's far too fleet

[Chorus]


----------



## virgovictoria

*Ode to Carleton*



It's not unusual to be loved by anyone
It's not unusual to have fun with anyone
but when I see you hanging about with anyone
It's not unusual to see me cry,
oh I wanna' die
It's not unusual to go out at any time
but when I see you out and about it's such a crime
if you should ever want to be loved by anyone,
It's not unusual it happens every day no matter what you say
you find it happens all the time
love will never do what you want it to
why can't this crazy love be mine
It's not unusual, to be mad with anyone
It's not unusual, to be sad with anyone
but if I ever find that you've changed at anytime
it's not unusual to find out that I'm in love with you
whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh


----------



## virgovictoria

» Weezer


I can't help my feelings, I'll go out of my mind
These players come to get me 'cause they'd like my behind
I can't love my business if I can't get a trick
Down on Santa Monica where tricks are for kids

Oh, come on and kick me
Oh, come on and kick me
Come on and kick me
You've got your problems
I've got my ass wide
You've got your big G's
I've got my hash pipe

I can't help my boogies they get out of control
I know that you don't care but I want you to know
The knee-stocking flavor is a favorite treat
Of men that don't bother with the taste of a teat

Oh, come on and kick me
Oh, come on and kick me
Come on and kick me
You've got your problems
I've got my ass wide
You've got your big G's
I've got my hash pipe
I've got my hash pipe

Oh, come on and kick me
Oh, come on and kick me
Come on and kick me
You've got your problems
I've got my eye swipe
You've got your big G's
I've got my hash pipe
I've got my hash pipe

I've got my hash pipe
I've got my hash pipe


----------



## jazz lady

*Very long time indeed...*

I just LOVE Marilyn McCoo's voice.  


One less bell to answer
One less egg to fry
One less man to pick up after
I should be happy
But all I do is cry
(Cry, cry, no more laughter) I should be happy
(Oh, why did he go)

Since he left my life's so empty
Though I try to forget it just can't be done
Each time the doorbell rings I still run
I don't know how in the world
To stop thinking of him
'Cause I still love him so
I spend each day the way I start out
Crying my heart out

One less man to pick up after
No more laughter, no more love
Since he went away (he went away)
(One less bell to answer) Why did he leave me
(Why, why, why did he leave)
(One less bell to answer) Now I've got one less egg to fry
One less egg to fry
(Why, why, why did he leave) And all I do is cry
(One less bell to answer) Because a man told me goodbye
(Why, why, why did he leave)
(One less bell to answer) Somebody tell me please
Where did he go, why did he go
(Why, why, why did he leave) How could he leave me


----------



## Fubar

From the railhead to the boatyard
From the factory to the farm
From the mines to the millhouse
Ive weathered the storm
From the bar room to the bedpost
Ive wasted my days
All I have is my drink
And the time left to think
While time slips away
Just look at my face
As you tell me goodbye
Youll see what Im after
By the look in my eye
Just walk away
And leave me alone
Its a long way back home

Now in case you should ask me
What it is that Ive done
Well I say Im a soldier
Who once had a son
But my son doesnt know me
Thats his right to choose
Oh say can you see
My best friend is me
Im a friend I could use

Just look at my face
As you tell me goodbye
Youll see what Im after
By the look in my eye
Just walk away
And leave me alone
Its a long way back home

Now the pages have faded
The story grows cold
And the plot falls to ashes
Like the ruins of old
Those rats in my rafters
Theyre after my shoes
And anything else
They can find on the shelf
Ive said they could use

Just look at my face
As you tell me goodbye
Youll see what Im after
By the look in my eye
Just walk away
And leave me alone
Its a long way back home
Its a long way back home


In memory of my Uncle Jake


----------



## cattitude

*listening on the radio now*



Girl, To Be With You Is My Fav'rite Thing
Uh Huh
And I Can't Wait Til I See You Again
Yeah, Yeah
I Want To Put On My My My My My
Boogie Shoes
Just To Boogie With You, Yeah
I Want To Put On My My My My My
Boogie Shoes Just To Boogie With You,Uh Huh
I Want To Do It 'til The Sun Comes Up
Uh Huh, And I Want To Do It 'til
I Can't Get Enough, Yeah, Yeah
I Want To Put On My My My My My
Boogie Shoes
Just To Boogie With You, Yeah
I Want To Put On My My My My My
Boogie Shoes Just To Boogie With You
Uh Huh, Yeah Yeah
I Want To Put On My My My My My
Boogie Shoes
Just To Boogie, With You, Yeah
I Want To Put On My My My My My
Boogie Shoes Just To Boogie With You, Yeah


----------



## RoseRed

(I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!)
(I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!)

Well, the bride looks a picture in the gown that her mama wore,
When she was married herself, nearly twenty-seven years before.
They had to change the style a little but it looked just fine,
Stayed up all night but they got it finished just in time.
Now on the arm of her daddy she's walkin' down the aisle.
I see her catch my eye and give me a secret smile.
Maybe it's too old fashioned but we once were close friends.
Oh, but the way that she looks today, she never could have then!

Well, I can see her now, in her tight blue jeans,
Pumping all her money in the record machine.
Spinnin' like a top, you should have seen her go!
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!

Well, her proud daddy only wants to give his little girl the best,
So he put down a grand on a cozy little lover's nest.
You could have called the reception an unqualified success,
At a flash hotel with a hundred and fifty guests.
Well take a look at the bridegroom, smilin' pleased as pie,
Shakin' hands all around with a glassy look in his eye.
He's got a real good job and his shirt and tie is nice,
But I remember a time when she never would have looked at him twice!

Well, I can see her now, drinkin' with the boys,
Breakin' their hearts like she was playin' with toys.
She used to do the pony, used to do the stroll,
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!

I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!

(harmonica solo)

Well, I can see her now with her walkman on,
Jumpin' up and down to her favorite song.
I still remember when she used to want to make a lot of noise,
Hoppin' and a-boppin' with the street corner boys.
She used to wanna party, she used to wanna go!
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!

I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!

I knew the bride when she used to do the pony,
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!
I knew the bride when she used to wanna party!
I knew the bride when she used to rock and roll!


----------



## RoseRed

it's amazing how you can speak right to my heart 
without saying a word you can light up the dark 
try as i may i can never explain 
what i hear when you don't say a thing 

the smile on your face lets me know that you need me 
there's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me 
the touch of your hand says you'll catch me wherever i fall 
you say it best, when you say nothing at all 

all day long i can hear people talking out loud 
but when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd 
try as they may they can never defy 
what's been said between your heart and mine 

the smile on your face lets me know that you need me 
there's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me 
the touch of your hand says you'll catch me wherever i fall 
you say it best, when you say nothing at all 

the smile on your face lets me know that you need me 
there's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me 
the touch of your hand says you'll catch me wherever i fall 
you say it best, when you say nothing at all 


the smile on your face 
the truth in your eyes 
the touch of your hand 
lets me know that you need me 

You say it best when you say nothing at all 
You say it best when you say nothing at all 
You say it best when you say nothing at all


----------



## greyhound

Heard this today on the way to a meeting...I haven't heard this song in ages.

Is She Really Going Out With Him?

( Joe Jackson )

Pretty women out walking with gorillas down my street
From my window I'm staring while my coffee grows cold
Look over there! (Where?)
There's a lady that I used to know
She's married now, or engaged, or something, so I am told

Is she really going out with him?
Is she really gonna take him home tonight?
Is she really going out with him? 
'Cause if my eyes don't deceive me,
There's something going wrong around here 

Tonight's the night when I go to all the parties down my street
I wash my hair and I kid myself I look real smooth
Look over there! (Where?) 
Here comes Jeanie with her new boyfriend
They say that looks don't count for much
If so, there goes your proof

Is she really going out with him?
Is she really gonna take him home tonight?
Is she really going out with him? 
'Cause if my eyes don't deceive me,
There's something going wrong around here 

But if looks could kill
There's a man there who's marked down as dead
Cause I've had my fill
Listen you, take your hands off her head
I get so mean around this scene

Is she really going out with him?
Is she really gonna take him home tonight?
Is she really going out with him? 
'Cause if my eyes don't deceive me
There's something going wrong around here

Around here.. 
Something going wrong around here
Something going wrong around here
Something going wrong


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:
			
		

> Heard this today on the way to a meeting...I haven't heard this song in ages.
> 
> Is She Really Going Out With Him?
> 
> ( Joe Jackson )
> 
> Pretty women out walking with gorillas down my street
> From my window I'm staring while my coffee grows cold
> Look over there! (Where?)
> There's a lady that I used to know
> She's married now, or engaged, or something, so I am told
> 
> Is she really going out with him?
> Is she really gonna take him home tonight?
> Is she really going out with him?
> 'Cause if my eyes don't deceive me,
> There's something going wrong around here
> 
> Tonight's the night when I go to all the parties down my street
> I wash my hair and I kid myself I look real smooth
> Look over there! (Where?)
> Here comes Jeanie with her new boyfriend
> They say that looks don't count for much
> If so, there goes your proof
> 
> Is she really going out with him?
> Is she really gonna take him home tonight?
> Is she really going out with him?
> 'Cause if my eyes don't deceive me,
> There's something going wrong around here
> 
> But if looks could kill
> There's a man there who's marked down as dead
> Cause I've had my fill
> Listen you, take your hands off her head
> I get so mean around this scene
> 
> Is she really going out with him?
> Is she really gonna take him home tonight?
> Is she really going out with him?
> 'Cause if my eyes don't deceive me
> There's something going wrong around here
> 
> Around here..
> Something going wrong around here
> Something going wrong around here
> Something going wrong


 
Joe is Cool !


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I just LOVE Marilyn McCoo's voice.
> 
> 
> One less bell to answer
> One less egg to fry
> One less man to pick up after
> I should be happy
> But all I do is cry
> (Cry, cry, no more laughter) I should be happy
> (Oh, why did he go)


 
The Fifth Demension Rocked! In realitive terms no-less! In-deed a wonderful voice from MM!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> The Fifth Demension Rocked! In realitive terms no-less! In-deed a wonderful voice from MM!



Indeed they did rock in ALL dimensions.    But who rocked (or jazzed as the case may be  ) was George Benson and Al Jarreau in concert last week.  My favorite Al Jarreau song...

There, there was a time I knew
That no matter come what may, love will prevail
And then, inside the dreams I knew
Came the question lover's fear, can true love fail
Then I would miss the childhood wish 
And haven't I sung to you
Of the knight in armour bright, 
Faithful and true to you

Darling, after all
I will be the one to hold you in my arms
After all, I will be the one to hold you
I will be the one to hold you in my arms
In my arms

I know in my heart and mind
That no matter come what may, love will survive
Love, the author of space and time
Keeps the galaxies and each sparrow alive
And the love that heals the wound after the war is through
Is the knight in armour bright, faithful and true to you

Darling, after all
I will be the one to hold you in my arms
After all, I will be the one to hold you
I will be the one to hold you in my arms
In my arms


----------



## RoseRed

The mississippi delta was shining
Like a national guitar
I am following the river
Down the highway
Through the cradle of the civil war
Im going to graceland
Graceland
In memphis tennessee
Im going to graceland
Poorboys and pilgrims with families
And we are going to graceland
My traveling companion is nine years old
He is the child of my first marriage
But Ive reason to believe
We both will be received
In graceland

She comes back to tell me shes gone
As if I didnt know that
As if I didnt know my own bed
As if Id never noticed
The way she brushed her hair from her forehead
And she said losing love
Is like a window in your heart
Everybody sees youre blown apart
Everybody sees the wind blow

Im going to graceland
Memphis tennessee
Im going to graceland
Poorboys and pilgrims with families
And we are going to graceland

And my traveling companions
Are ghosts and empty sockets
Im looking at ghosts and empties
But Ive reason to believe
We all will be received
In graceland

There is a girl in new york city
Who calls herself the human trampoline
And sometimes when Im falling, flying
Or tumbling in turmoil I say
Oh, so this is what she means
She means were bouncing into graceland
And I see losing love
Is like a window in your heart
Everybody sees youre blown apart
Everybody sees the wind blow

In graceland, in graceland
Im going to graceland
For reasons I cannot explain
Theres some part of me wants to see
Graceland
And I may be obliged to defend
Every love, every ending
Or maybe theres no obligations now
Maybe Ive a reason to believe
We all will be received
In graceland


----------



## Nupe2

Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes

(a-wa) O kod wa u zo-nge li-sa namhlange
(a-wa a-wa) Si-bona kwenze ka kanjani
(a-wa a-wa) Amanto mbazane ayeza

She’s a rich girl
She don’t try to hide it
Diamonds on the soles of her shoes

He’s a poor boy
Empty as a pocket
Empty as a pocket with nothing to lose
Sing Ta na na
Ta na na na
She got diamonds on the soles of her shoes
She got diamonds on the soles of her shoes
Diamonds on the soles of her shoes
Diamonds on the soles of her shoes

People say she’s crazy
She’s got diamonds on the soles of her shoes
Well that’s one way to lose these
Walking blues
Diamonds on the soles of her shoes

She was physically forgotten
Then she slipped into my pocket
With my car keys
She said you’ve taken me for granted
Because I please you
Wearing these diamonds

And I could say Oo oo oo 
As if everybody knows
What I’m talking about
As if everybody here would know
Exactly what I was talking about
Talking about diamonds on the soles of her shoes

She makes the sign of a teaspoon
He makes the sign of a wave
The poor boy changes clothes
And puts on after-shave
To compensate for his ordinary shoes

And she said honey take me dancing
But they ended up by sleeping
In a doorway
By the bodegas and the lights on
Upper Broadway
Wearing diamonds on the soles of their shoes

And I could say Oo oo oo 
And everybody here would know
What I was talking about
I mean everybody here would know exactly
What I was talking about
Talking about diamonds

People say I’m crazy
I got diamonds on the soles of my shoes
Well that’s one way to lose
These walking blues
Diamonds on the soles of your shoes


----------



## nitwhit3286

*i believe in a thing called love~The Darkness*

Can't explain all the feelings that you're making me feel
My heart's in overdrive and you're behind the steering wheel

Touching you, touching me
touching you, god you're touching me

I believe in a thing called love
Just listen to the rhythm of my heart
There's a chance we could make it now
We'll be rocking 'til the sun goes down
I believe in a thing called love
Ooh!

I wanna kiss you every minute, every hour, every day
You got me in a spin but everythin' is A.OK!

Touching you, touching me
touching you, god you're touching me

I believe in a thing called love
Just listen to the rhythm of my heart
There's a chance we could make it now
We'll be rocking 'til the sun goes down
I believe in a thing called love
Ooh! Guitar!

Touching you, touching me
touching you, god you're touching me

I believe in a thing called love
Just listen to the rhythm of my heart
There's a chance we could make it now
We'll be rocking 'til the sun goes down
I believe in a thing called love
Ooh!


----------



## julz20684

*Shining Star*

Ooh, ooh, yeah 

Honey, you are my shining star 
Don't you go away 
Wanna be right here where you are 
Until my dying day 

So many have tried 
Tried to find a love like yours and mine 
Girl, don't you realize how you hypnotize 
Make me love you more each time...yeah, baby 

Honey, I'm never gonna leave you lonely 
Give my love to you only 
To you only 
To you only 

Feels so good 
When we're lying here next to each other, lost in love...yeah, baby 
Baby, when we touch--love you so much 
You're all I ever dreamed of...yeah, baby 

Honey, I'm never gonna leave you lonely 
Give my love to you only 
To you only 
To you only


----------



## Rael

*Mad Man Moon*

Was it summer when the river ran dry,
Or was it just another dam.
When the evil of a snowflake in June
Could still be a source of relief.
Oh how I love you, I once cried long ago,
But I was the one who decided to go.
To search beyond the final crest,
Though I'd heard it said just birds could dwell so high.

So I pretended to have wings for my arms
And took off in the air.
I flew to places which the clouds never see,
Too close to the deserts of sand,
Where a thousand mirages, the shepherds of lies
Forced me to land and take a disguise.
I would welcome a horses kick to send me back
If I could find a horse not made of sand.

If this desert's all there'll ever be
Then tell me what becomes of me.
A fall of rain?
That must have been another of your dreams,
A dream of mad man moon.

_Hey man,
I'm the sand man.
And boy have I news for you;
They're gonna throw you in gaol
And you know they can't fail
'cos sand is thicker than blood.
But a prison in sand
Is a haven in hell,
For a gaol can give you a goal
[and a] goal can find you a role
On a muddy pitch in Newcastle,
Where it rains so much
You can't wait for a touch
Of sun and sand, sun and sand..._

Within the valley of shadowless death
They pray for thunderclouds and rain,
But to the multitude who stand in the rain
Heaven is where the sun shines.
The grass will be greener till the stems turn to brown
And thoughts will fly higher till the earth brings them down.
Forever caught in desert lands one has to learn
To disbelieve the sea.

If this desert's all there'll ever be
Then tell me what becomes of me.
A fall of rain?
That must have been another of your dreams,
A dream of mad man moon.


----------



## RoseRed

Delta Dawn, what's that flower you have on
Could it be a faded rose from days gone by
And did I hear you say he was a-meeting you here today
To take you to his mansion in the sky

She's forty-one and her daddy still calls her "baby"
All the folks around Brownsville say she's crazy
'Cause she walks around town with a suitcase in her hand
Looking for a mysterious dark-haired man

In her younger days they called her Delta Dawn
Prettiest woman you ever laid eyes on
Then a man of low degree stood by her side
And promised her he'd take her for his bride

Delta Dawn, what's that flower you have on
Could it be a faded rose from days gone by
And did I hear you say he was a-meeting you here today
To take you to his mansion in the sky


----------



## RoseRed

In the corner of the bar there stands a jukebox 
With the best of country music, old and new 
You can hear your five selections for a quarter 
And somebody else's songs when your's are through

I got good Kentucky whiskey on the counter 
And my friends around to help me ease the pain 
'Til some button-pushing cowboy plays that love song 
And here I am just missing you again 

Please, Mister, please, don't play B-17
It was our song, it was his song, but it's over 
Please, Mister, please, if you know what I mean 
I don't ever wanna hear that song again 

If I had a dime for every time I held you 
Though you're far away, you've been so close to me 
I could swear I'd be the richest girl in Nashville 
Maybe even in the state of Tennessee 

But I guess I'd better get myself together 
'Cause when you left, you didn't leave too much behind 
Just a note that said "I'm sorry" by your picture 
And a song that's weighing heavy on my mind 

Please, Mister, please, don't play B-17 
It was our song, it was his song, but it's over 
Please, Mister, please, if you know what I mean 
I don't ever wanna hear that song again


----------



## RoseRed

I've been walkin' these streets so long
Singin' the same old song
I know every crack in these dirty sidewalks of Broadway
Where hustle's the name of the game
And nice guys get washed away like the snow and the rain
There's been a load of compromisin'
On the road to my horizon
But I'm gonna be where the lights are shinin' on me

Like a rhinestone cowboy
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo
Like a rhinestone cowboy
Getting cards and letters from people I don't even know
And offers comin' over the phone

Well, I really don't mind the rain
And a smile can hide all the pain
But you're down when you're ridin' the train that's takin' the long way
And I dream of the things I'll do
With a subway token and a dollar tucked inside my shoe
There'll be a load of compromisin'
On the road to my horizon
But I'm gonna be where the lights are shinin' on me

Like a rhinestone cowboy
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo
Rhinestone cowboy
Gettin' cards and letters from people I don't even know
And offers comin' over the phone

Like a rhinestone cowboy
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo

FADE
Like a rhinestone cowboy
Gettin' card and letters from people I don't even know


----------



## RoseRed

Oh, Donna, Oh, Donna
Oh, Donna, Oh, Donna

I had a girl
Donna was her name
Since she left me
I've never been the same
'cause I love my girl
Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?

Now that you're gone
I'm left all alone
All by myself
To wander and roam
'cause I love my girl
Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?

Well, darlin', now that you're gone
I don't know what I'll do
All the time and all my love for yo-ou-ou

I had a girl
Donna was her name
Since she left me
I've never been the same
'cause I love my girl
Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?

Oh, Donna, Oh, Donna
Oh, Donna, Oh, Donna


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Delta Dawn, what's that flower you have on
> Could it be a faded rose from days gone by
> And did I hear you say he was a-meeting you here today
> To take you to his mansion in the sky


 
Say it ain't so Rose...

:helenready:


----------



## RoseRed

Well I been workin in a coal mine
Goin down down
Workin in a coal mine
Whew about to slip down
Five oclock in the mornin
Im up before the sun
When my work day is over
Im too tired for havin fun
Lord I am so tired
How long can this go on
I been workin goin workin
Whew about to slip down


----------



## lovinmaryland

Let me tell you about a girl I know,
Had a drink about an hour ago.
Sitting in a corner by herself, in a bar in downtown hell.

She heard a noise and she looked through the door.
And saw a man shed never seen before.
Light skin, light blue eyes, a double-chin and a plastic smile.
Well, her eyebrow raised as he walked through the door
And took an empty seat next to her at the bar.
my brand new car is parked right outside. howd ya like to go for a ride? 
And she said.wait a minute I have to think.
He said, thats fine. may I please buy you a drink
One drink turned into 3 or 4 and they left and got into his car
And they drove away someplace real far.

Now babe the time has come.
Howd ya like to have a little fun? 
And she said. if we could only please be on our way, I will not run.

Thats when things got out of control.
She didnt want to, he had his way.
She said, lets go
He said, no way!
Come on babe its your lucky day.
Shut your mouth, were gonna do it my way.
Come on baby dont be afraid,
If it wasnt for date rape Id never get laid.

He finished up and he started the car
He turned around and drove back to the bar.
He said.now baby dont be sad, in my opinion you werent half-bad.
She picked up a rock.,threw it at the car, hit him in the head, now his got a big scar.
Come on party people wont you listen to me.
Date rape stylie.

The next day she went to her drawer, looked up her local attorney at law,
Went to the phone and filed the police report and then she took the guys ass to court.
Well, the day he stood in front of the judge he screamed, she lies that little slut!
The judge knew that he was full of sh*t and he gave him 25 years
And now his heart is filled with tears.

That night in jail it was getting late.
He was b*tt-r*ped by a large inmate, and he screamed.
But the guards paid no attention to his cries.

Thats when things got out of control.
The moral of the date rape story, it does not pay to be drunk and horny.
But thats the way it had to be.
They locked him up and threw away the key.
Well, I cant take pity on men of his kind,
Even though he now takes it in the behind.

Thats the way it had to be.
They locked him up and threw away the key.
Well, I cant take pity on men of his kind,
Even though he now takes it in the behind.

Date rape

She didnt want to take it!


----------



## jazz lady

I will remember you
Will you remember me?
Don't let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

Remember the good times that we had?
I let them slip away from us when things got bad
How clearly I first saw you smilin' in the sun
Wanna feel your warmth upon me, I wanna be the one

I will remember you
Will you remember me?
Don't let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

I'm so tired but I can't sleep
Standin' on the edge of something much too deep
It's funny how we feel so much but we cannot say a word
We are screaming inside, but we can't be heard 

But I will remember you
Will you remember me?
Don't let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

I'm so afraid to love you, but more afraid to lose
Clinging to a past that doesn't let me choose
Once there was a darkness, deep and endless night
You gave me everything you had, oh you gave me light

And I will remember you
Will you remember me?
Don't let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

And I will remember you
Will you remember me?
Don't let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories
Weep not for the memories


----------



## jazz lady

Sail on down the line
About half a mile or so
Don't really wanna know where you're going

Maybe once or twice
Time after time I tried
To hold on to what we got
But now you're going

And I don't mind about the things you're gonna sail on
I give all my money and my time
I know it's a shame
But I'm giving you back your name
Yes, I'll be on my way
I won't be back to stay
I guess I'll move along
I'm looking for a good time

Sail on down the line
Funny how the time can go
Friends says they told me so but it doesn't matter
It was plain to see
That a small town boy like me
Just wasn't your cup of tea
I was wishful thinking
I gave you my heart and I tried to make you happy
And you gave me nothing in return
You know it ain't so hard to say
Would you please just go away
I've thrown away the blues
I'm tired of being used
I want everyone to know
I'm looking for a good time
Good time

Sail on honey
Good times never felt so good


----------



## jazz lady

I am a one way motorway 
I'm the one that drives away 
then follows you back home 
I am a street light shining 
I'm a wild light blinding bright 
burning off alone 

it's times like these you learn to live again 
it's times like these you give and give again 
it's times like these you learn to love again 
it's times like these time and time again 

I am a new day rising 
I'm a brand new sky 
to hang the stars upon tonight 
I am a little divided 
do I stay or run away 
and leave it all behind? 

it's times like these you learn to live again 
it's times like these you give and give again 
it's times like these you learn to love again 
it's times like these time and time again


----------



## jazz lady

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.

Said - said - said: I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown,
Oba - obaserving the 'ypocrites
As they would mingle with the good people we meet.
Good friends we have, oh, good friends we've lost
Along the way.
In this great future, you can't forget your past;
So dry your tears, I seh.

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.
'Ere, little darlin', don't shed no tears:
No, woman, no cry.

Said - said - said: I remember when-a we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown.
And then Georgie would make the fire lights,
As it was logwood burnin' through the nights.
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge,
Of which I'll share with you;
My feet is my only carriage,
So I've got to push on through.
But while I'm gone, I mean:
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
I said, everything's gonna be all right-a!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right, now!
Everything's gonna be all right!

So, woman, no cry;
No - no, woman - woman, no cry.
Woman, little sister, don't shed no tears;
No, woman, no cry.
---
[Guitar solo]
---
I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown.
And then Georgie would make the fire lights,
As it was logwood burnin' through the nights.
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge,
Of which I'll share with you;
My feet is my only carriage,
So I've got to push on through.
But while I'm gone:

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.
Woman, little darlin', say don't shed no tears;
No, woman, no cry.

Eh! (Little darlin', don't shed no tears!
No, woman, no cry.
Little sister, don't shed no tears!
No, woman, no cry.)


----------



## jazz lady

We went up to the top of the highest hill
And stopped
Still

It was just so beautiful
It was just so beautiful
It was just so beautiful

This is where the shadows come to play
'Twixt the day
And night
Dancing and skipping
Along a chink of light

Somewhere in between
The waxing and the waning wave
Somewhere in between
What the song and silence say
Somewhere in between
The ticking and the tocking clock
Somewhere in a dream between
Sleep and waking up
Somewhere in between
Breathing out and breathing in
Like twilight is neither night nor morning

Not one of us would dare to break
The silence
Oh how we have longed
For something that would
Make us feel so...

Somewhere in between
The waxing and the waning wave
Somewhere in between
The night and the daylight
Somewhere in between
The ticking and the tocking clock
Somewhere in between
What the song and silence say

Somewhere in between
Breathing out and breathing in

[The Chorus:]
Goodnight sun
Goodnight sun

[The sun:]
Goodnight mum


----------



## jazz lady

Underneath a silver moon, the ship is like a ghost,
She's been out there for a week, just waiting for the wind to blow,
But now she's off and running, and there's nothing I can do,
'Cos I am just a prisoner here until this war is through,
And I'm singing, Sailor, can you hear me,
Sailor, hear my call,
Sailor, take me with you,
Sailor, take me home... 

Yesterday I saw a seabird wheeling light and low,
Then she sailed off to the west,
Like she was telling me the way to go,
If I had her wings my love I'd be with you tonight,
But my last hope has gone, it's drifting out of sight,
Wait for me, Oh Sailor, take me to her,
Sailor, take me home... 

To feel the wind, to see the sky,
To hear the waves breaking on the shore again,
To be with you, to lie with you,
To hear your voice echo through the hills again,
Oh my darling wait for me, 'cos I will be there,
When it is over, when it is over,
Yes I will return one day, Sailor, take me to her,
Oh Sailor, take me home,
Sailor, can you hear me,
Sailor, hear my call,
Sailor, Sailor...


----------



## RoseRed

The indians send signals
From the rocks above the pass
The cowboys take positions
In the bushes and the grass
The squaw is with the corporal
She is tied against the tree
She doesnt mind the language
Its the beating she dont need
She lets loose all the horses
When the corporal is asleep
And he wakes to find the fires dead
And arrows in his hats
And davy crockett rides around
And says its cool for cats
The sweeneys doing ninety
cos theyve got the word to go
They get a gang of villains
In a shed up at heathrow
Theyre counting out the fivers
When the handcuffs lock again
In and out of wandsworth
With the numbers on their names
Its funny how their missus
Always look the bleeding same
And meanwhile at the station
Theres a couple of likely lads
Who swear like hows your father
And theyre very cool for cats
Theyre cool for cats

To change the mood a little
Ive been posing down the pub
On seeing my reflection
Im looking slightly rough
I fancy this, I fancy that
I wanna be so flash
I give a little muscle
And I spend a little cash
But all I get is bitter and a nasty little rash
And by the time Im sober
Ive forgotten what Ive had
And evrybody tells me that its cool to be a cat
Cool for cats

Shake up at the disco
And I think Ive got a pull
I ask her lots of questions
And she hangs on to the wall
I kiss her for the first time
And then I take her home
Im invited in for coffee
And I give the dog a bone
She likes to go to discos
But shes never on her own
I said Ill see you later
And I give her some old chat
But its not like that on the tv
When its cool for cats
Its cool for cats


----------



## missperky

[font=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica][font=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica]  Last night I had a crazy dream
A wish was granted just for me
It could be for anything
I didn't ask for money
Or a mansion in Malibu
I simply wished for one more day with you

 One more day, one more time
One more sunset, maybe I'd be satisfied
But then again, I know what it would do
Leave me wishing still for one more day with you
One more day...

 First thing I'd do is pray for time to crawl
I'd unplug the telephone and keep the TV off
I'd hold you every second
Say a million 'I Love You's'
That's what I'd do with one more day with you

 One more day, one more time
One more sunset maybe I'd be satisfied
But then again I know what it would do
Leave me wishing still for one more day with you

 One more day, one more time
One more sunset maybe I'd be satisfied
But then again I know what it would do
Leave me wishing still for one more day
Leave me wishing still for one more day
Leave me wishing still for one more day with you.[/font][/font]


----------



## vraiblonde

I know I stand in line, until you think you have the time
To spend an evening with me
And if we go someplace to dance, I know that theres a chance
You wont be leaving with me

And afterwards we drop into a quiet little place
And have a drink or two
And then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: I love you

I can see it in your eyes, that you despise the same old lies
You heard the night before
And though its just a line to you, for me its true
It never seemed so right before

I practice every day to find some clever lines to say
To make the meaning come through
But then I think I'll wait until the evening gets late
And I'm alone with you

The time is right your perfume fills my head, the stars get red
And oh the night's so blue
And then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: I love you
(I love you, I love you,...)


----------



## Rael

Ah, Frankie....love him to death


*Say It's Alright, Joe* 

Say it's alright Joe,
I need another drink
To blow on the glass so I know I'm alive

Play me a song Joe
To fill the hours till morning
Then never again will I bother you
Ooh, Build myself a tower
No way in no way out.
Then my friends can visit me
Once in a while.

Say it's alright Joe,
I need some reassurance
You never know what you might find in the night.
Ooh I'm just a busy bee, still alive in my hive,
I'm looking for some other world
To dream out my dreams.

There were Kings who were laughing in the rain
And they told me I'd come here to lead the parade
All the colours were changing, The sky was in ruins
The lights are all shining on me and on you
Oh, Shine on...

Say it's alright Joe
The night will soon be over
And nothing and no one will ever know.
Open my eyes Joe
I'd like to see the daylight
The clock on the wall says it's time to leave.
Never seen the same face twice
Never walked the same way
The little love that I have known
I keep to myself.

If there's a fire it's asleep in my bed
I must leave it to burn till it burns itself out
Catch as you can I'm not staying here long
I'll be coming back early or never at all
Shine on...


----------



## julz20684

Two broken hearts lonely looking like houses 
Where nobody lives 
Two people each having so much pride inside 
Neither side forgives 

The angry words spoken in haste 
Such a waste of two lives 
It's my belief pride is the chief cause in the decline 
Of the number of husbands and wives 

A woman and a man 
A man and a woman 
Some can and some can't and some can't 

Two broken hearts lonely looking like houses 
Where nobody lives 
Two people each having so much pride inside 
Neither side forgives 

The angry words spoken in haste 
Such a waste of two lives 
It's my belief pride is the chief cause in the decline 
Of the number of husbands and wives 

It's my belief pride is the chief cause in the decline 
Of the number of husbands and wives


----------



## johnycarcinogen

Imagine Lyrics
 » John Lennon
Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today...

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one


----------



## vraiblonde

*Everybody sing!*

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Banana phone
Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Banana phone

I've got this feeling
So a-peeling 
For us to get together and sing - SING!

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Banana phone
Ding dong ding dong ding dong ding
Donana phone

It grows in bunches
I've got my hunches
It's the best
Beats the rest
Cellular, modular, interactivodular

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Banana phone
Ping pong ping pong ping pong ping
Ponana phone

It's no baloney
It ain't a phony
My cellular Bananular phone

Don't need quarters
Don't need dimes
To call a friend of mine
Don't need computer or TV
To have a real good time

I'll call for pizza
I'll call my cat
I'll call the White House, have a chat
I'll place a call around the world
Operator get me Bei-jing-jing-jing-jing

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Banana phone
Ying yang ying yang ying yang ying
Yanana phone

It's a real live mama and papa phone
A brother and sister and a dogaphone
A grandpa phone and a grandma phone too - oh yeah
My cellular bananular phone

Banana phone
ring...  ring...  ring...
(Its a phone with a-peel)

Banana phone
ring...  ring...  ring...
(Now you can have your phone and eat it too)

Banana phone 
ring...  ring...  ring...
(This song drives me bananas)

Banana phone
ring...  ring...  ring...

Bo ba do ba do do doob


----------



## RoseRed

In a bar in Toledo, 
 Across from the depot,
 On a barstool she took off her ring
 I thought I’d get closer, 
 So I walked on over, 
 I sat down and asked her the name
 When the drinks fin’lly hit her, 
 She said „I‘m no quitter, 
 But I fin’lly quit living on dreams
 I’m hungry for laughter, 
 And here ever after, 
 I’m after whatever the other life brings"

 In the mirror I saw him, 
 And closely watched him, 
 I thought how he looked out of place
 He came to the woman
 Who sat there beside me, 
 He had a strange look on his face
 Now his big hands were callused, 
 He looked like a mountain,
 For a minute I thought I was dead
 But he started shakin‘, 
 his big heart was breakin‘, 
 And he turned to the woman and said:

 You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille,
 With four hungry children and crops in the field
 I've had some bad times,
 Lived through some sad times,
 But this time your hurting won’t heal
 You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille!

 After he left us, I ordered more whiskey, 
 I thought how she‘d made him look small
 And from the lights of the barroom 
 To a rented hotel room, 
 We walked without talkin at all
 Now she was a beauty, 
 But when she came to me, 
 She must have thought I’d lost my mind
 'Cause I couldn’t hold her, 
 The words that he told her 
 Kept coming back time after time

 You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille,
 With four hungry children and crops in the field
 I've had some bad times,
 Lived through some sad times,
 But this time your hurting won’t heal
 You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille!

 You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille,
 With four hungry children and crops in the field
 I've had some bad times,
 Lived through some sad times,
 But this time your hurting won’t heal
 You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille!


----------



## Agee

*I know I've posted ths before, but...*

One of my favorites:

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same

'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain

We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain

But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away

If we could take the time
to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my
own
Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain

Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## Agee

*Of course*

The quindisential G & R tune:

she's got a smile that it seems to me
Reminds me of childhood memories
Where everything
Was as fresh as the bright blue sky
Now and then when i see her face
She takes me away to that special place
And if i stared too long
I'd probably break down and cry


Sweet child o' mine
Sweet love of mine


She's got eyes of the bluest skies
As if they thought of rain
I hate to look into those eyes
And see an ounce of pain
Her hair reminds me of a warm safe place
Where as a child i'd hide
And pray for the thunder
And the rain
To quietly pass me by


Sweet child o' mine
Sweet love of mine


Where do we go
Where do we go now
Where do we go
Sweet child o' mine

She's got a smile that it seems to me
Reminds me of childhood memories
Where evrything
Was as fresh as the bright blue sky
Now and then when i see her face
She takes me away to that special place
And if i stared too long
I'd probably break down and cry


Sweet child o' mine
Sweet love of mine


She's got eyes of the bluest skies
As if they thought of rain
I hate to look into those eyes
And see an ounce of pain
Her hair reminds me of a warm safe place
Where as a child i'd hide
And pray for the thunder
And the rain
To quietly pass me by


Sweet child o' mine
Sweet love of mine


Where do we go
Where do we go now
Where do we go
Sweet child o' mine


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> One of my favorites:
> 
> When I look into your eyes
> I can see a love restrained
> But darlin' when I hold you
> Don't you know I feel the same
> 
> 'Cause nothin' lasts forever
> And we both know hearts can change
> And it's hard to hold a candle
> In the cold November rain



One of my favorites, too.  I heard it yesterday and thought about you.


----------



## jazz lady

It seems like everyday's the same
and I'm left to discover on my own 
It seems like everything is gray 
and there's no color to behold 
They say it's over and I'm fine again, yeah 
Try to stay sober feels like I'm dying here

And I am aware now of how
every thing's gonna be fine one day
Too late, I'm in hell I am prepared now, 
seems everyone's gonna be fine 
One day too late, just as well

I feel the dream in me expire
and there's no one left to blame it on 
I hear you label me a liar 
'cause I can't seem to get this through 
You say it's over, I can sigh again, yeah 
Why try to stay sober when I'm dying here

And I am aware now of how 
everything's gonna be fine one day 
Too late, I'm in hell 
I am prepared now,
seems everyone's gonna be fine 
One day too late; just as well

And I'm not scared now. 
I must assure you, 
you're never gonna get away 
And I'm not scared now.
And I'm not scared now. No.

I am aware now of how 
everything's gonna be fine one day
Too late, I'm in hell
I am prepared now
seems everyone's gonna be fine
One day too late, just as well
I am prepared now, 
seems everything's gonna be fine
For me, for me, for myself.
For me, for me, for myself
For me, for me, for myself
I am prepared now for myself
I am prepared now, and I am fine again


----------



## virgovictoria

And so it is
Just like you said it would be
Life goes easy on me
Most of the time
And so it is
The shorter story
No love, no glory
No hero in her sky

I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes...

And so it is
Just like you said it should be
We'll both forget the breeze
Most of the time
And so it is
The colder water
The blower's daughter
The pupil in denial

I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off of you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes off you
I can't take my eyes...

Did I say that I loathe you?
Did I say that I want to
Leave it all behind?

I can't take my mind off of you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind off of you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind off you
I can't take my mind...
My mind...my mind...
'Til I find somebody new


----------



## virgovictoria

Oh, sometimes I go walking through fields where we walked
Long ago in the sweet used to be
And the flowers still grow, but they don't smell as sweet
As they did when you picked them for me

And when I think of you and the love we once knew
How I wish we could go back in time
Do you ever think back on old memories like that
Or do I ever cross your mind

Do you ever wake up lonely in the middle of the night
Because you miss me, do you darling
Oh, and do your memories ever take
You back into another place in time
And do you ever miss the feelings
And the love we shared when you were with me, tell me darling
Or do I ever cross your mind

Oh, how often I wish that again I could kiss
Your sweet lips like I did long ago
And how often I long for those two loving arms
That once held me so gentle and close

And when I think of you and the love we once knew
How I wish we could go back in time
Do you ever think back on old memories like that
Or do I ever cross your mind


----------



## virgovictoria

You give your hand to me
And then you say, "Hello."
And I can hardly speak,
My heart is beating so.
And anyone can tell
You think you know me well.
Well, you don't know me.
(no you don't know me)

No you don't know the one
Who dreams of you at night;
And longs to kiss your lips
And longs to hold you tight
Oh I'm just a friend.
That's all I've ever been.
Cause you don't know me.
(no you don't know me)

For I never knew the art of making love,
Though my heart aches with love for you.
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by.
A chance that you might love me too.
(love me too)

You give your hand to me,
And then you say, "Goodbye."
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy
Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me

(For I never knew the art of making love, )
(Though my heart aches with love for you. )
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by.
A chance that you might love me too.
(love me too)

Oh, you give your hand to me,
And then you say, "Goodbye."
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy
Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me
(you don't love me, you don't know me)


----------



## virgovictoria

2 AM and she calls me 'cause I'm still awake,
can you help me unravel my latest mistake,
I don't love him, winter just wasn't my season
Yeah we walk through the doors, so accusing their eyes
Like they have any right at all to critisize,
hypocrites, you're all here for the very same reason

'Cause you can't jump the track,we're like cars on a cable
and life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button girl,
So cradle your head in you hands
And breathe, just breathe,
Woah breathe, just breathe

May he turn 21 on the base at Fort Bliss
Just today he sat down to the flask in his fist,
Ain't been sober, since maybe October of last year.
Here in town you can tell he's been down for a while,
But my God it's so beautiful when the boy smiles,
Wanna hold him, maybe I'll just sing about it.

Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table.
No one can find the rewind button boys,
So cradle your head in your hands,
And breathe, just breathe,
Woah breathe, just breahte

There's a light at each end of this tunnel, you shout
But you're just as far in as you'll ever be out
These mistakes you've made, you'll just make them again
If you only try turning around.

2 AM and I'm still awake, writing a song
If I get it all down on paper, its no longer
inside of me, threatening the life they belong to
And i feel like I'm naked in front of the crowd
Cause these words are my diary, screaming out loud
And I know that you'll use them, however you want to

Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button now
Sing it if you understand.
and breathe, just breathe
woah breathe, just breathe,
oh breathe, just breathe.


----------



## RoseRed

And the lamb lies down on Broadway.

Early morning Manhattan,
Ocean winds blow on the land.
The Movie-Palace is now undone,
The all-night watchmen have had their fun.
Sleeping cheaply on the midnight show,
Its the same old ending-time to go.
Get out!
It seems they cannot leave their dream.
Theres something moving in the sidewalk steam,
And the lamb lies down on Broadway.

Nightimes flyers feel their pains.
Drugstore takes down the chains.
Metal motion comes in bursts,
But the gas station can quench that thirst.
Suspension cracked on unmade road
The truckers eyes read Overload
And out on the subway,
Rael Imperial Aerosol Kid
Exits into daylight, spraygun hid,
And the lamb lies down on Broadway.

The lamb seems right out of place,
Yet the Broadway street sceng finds a focus in its face.
Somehow its lying there,
Brings a stillness to the air.
Though man-made light, at night is very bright,
Theres no whitewash victim,
As the neons dim, to the coat of white.
Rael Imperial Aerosol Kid,
Wipes his gun-hes forgotten what he did,
And the lamb lies down on Broadway.

Suzanne tired her work all done,
Thinks money-honey-be on-neon.
Cabmans velvet glove sounds the horn
And the sawdust king spits out his scorn.
Wonder women draw your blind!
Dont look at me! Im not your kind.
Im Rael!
Something inside me has just begun,
Lord knows what I have done,
And the lamb lies down on Broadway.
On Broadway-
They say the lights are always bright on Broadway.
They say theres always magic in the air.


----------



## sockgirl77

I told the witch doctor I was in love with you
I told the witch doctor I was in love with you
And then the witch doctor, he told me what to do
He said that
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bing-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bang-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bing-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bang-bang

I told the witch doctor you didn't love me true
I told the witch doctor you didn't love me nice
And then the witch doctor, he gave me his advice

He said that
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bing-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bang-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bing-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bang-bang

You've been keepin' love from me just like you were a miser
And I'll admit I wasn't very smart
So I went out and found myself a guy who's so much wiser
And he taught me the way to win your heart
My friend the witch doctor, he taught me what to say
My friend the witch doctor, he taught me what to do
I know that you'll be mine when I say this to you

Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bing-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bang-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bing-bang
Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bang-bang

You've been keepin' love from me just like you were a miser
And I'll admit I wasn't very smart
So I went out and found myself a guy who's so much wiser
And he taught me the way to win your heart
My friend the witch doctor, he taught me what to say
My friend the witch doctor, he taught me what to do
I know that you'll be mine when I say this to you, oh baby

Ooh-ee-ooh-ah-ah, ting-tang-walla-walla-bing-bang


----------



## RoseRed

Its a rainy afternoon
In 1990
The big city geez its been 20 years-
Candy-you were so fine

Beautiful beautiful
Girl from the north
You burned my heart
With a flickering torch
I had a dream that no one else could see
You gave me love for free

Candy, candy , candy I cant let you go
All my life youre haunting me
I loved you so

Candy, candy , candy I cant let you go
Life is crazy
Candy baby

Yeah, well it hurt me real bad when you left
Im glad you got out
But I miss you
Ive had a hole in my heart
For so long
Ive learned to fake it and
Just smile along

Down on the street
Those men are all the same
I need a love
Not games
Not games

Candy, candy, candy I cant let you go
All my life youre haunting me
I loved you so
Candy, candy , candy I cant let you go
Life is crazy
I know baby
Candy baby

Uou uou uou
Candy, candy, candy I cant let you go
All my life youre haunting me
I loved you so

Candy candy candy
Life is crazy
Candy baby

Candy baby,
Candy, candy


----------



## lovinmaryland

I love this song


These eyes cry every night for you
These arms long to hold you again
The hurtin's on me yeah
That I will never be free no no baby no no
You gave a promise to me yeah
You broke it you broke it oh no

These eyes watched you bring my world to an end
This heart could not accept and pretend
The hurtin's on me yeah
That I will never be free no no no
You took a vow with me yeah
You spoke it you spoke it babe

These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lotta love 
But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you
These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen a lotta love
But they're never gonna see another one like I had with you
These eyes are cryin'
These eyes have seen...

These eyes cry every night for you
These arms these arms want to hold you hold you again

These eyes are cryin' 
These eyes have seen a lotta...


----------



## RoseRed

We were born before the wind 
Also younger than the sun 
Ere the bonnie boat was won as we sailed into the mystic 
Hark, now hear the sailors cry 
Smell the sea and feel the sky 
Let your soul and spirit fly into the mystic 
And when that fog horn blows I will be coming home 
And when that fog horn blows I want to hear it 
I don't have to fear it 
I want to rock your gypsy soul 
Just like way back in the days of old 
Then magnificently we will float into the mystic 
And when that fog horn blows you know I will be coming home 
And when thst fog horn whistle blows I got to hear it 
I don't have to fear it 
I want to rock your gypsy soul 
Just like way back in the days of old 
And together we will float into the mystic 
Come on girl...


----------



## RoseRed

*Probable repeat...*

Moving forward using all my breath
Making love to you was never second best
I saw the world thrashing all around your face
Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace
I'll stop the world and melt with you
You've seen the difference and
It's getting better all the time
There's nothing you and I won't do
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(You should know better)
Dream of better lives the kind which never hate
(You should see why)
Dropped in the state of imaginary grace
(You should know better)
I made a pilgrimage to save this human race
(You should see why)
Never comprehending a race that long gone by
(I'll stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(I'll stop the world)
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
The future's open wide
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
I've seen some changes but it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
The future's open wide
hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you...


----------



## RoseRed

All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain
We can be like they are

Come on baby... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby take my hand... Don't fear the Reaper
We'll be able to fly... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet
Are together in eternity...
Romeo and Juliet

40,000 men and women everyday... Like Romeo and
Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday... Redefine
happiness
Another 40,000 coming everyday...We can be like
they are

Come on baby... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby take my hand... Don't fear the Reaper
We'll be able to fly... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Love of two is one
Here but now they're gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear we couldn't go on
The door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew and then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared
Saying don't be afraid

Come on baby... And we had no fear
And we ran to him... Then we started to fly
We looked backward and said goodbye
We had become like they are
We had taken his hand
We had become like they are

Come on baby...don't fear the reaper


----------



## RoseRed

I remember when, I remember, I remember when I lost my mind
There was something so pleasant about that place.
Even your emotions have an echo
In so much space

And when you're out there
Without care,
Yeah, I was out of touch
But it wasn't because I didn't know enough
I just knew too much

Does that make me crazy?
Does that make me crazy?
Does that make me crazy?

And I hope that you are having the time of your life
But think twice, that's my only advice

Come on now, who do you, who do you, who do you, who do you think you are,
[Crazy lyrics on http://www.metrolyrics.com]

Ha ha ha bless your soul
You really think you're in control

Well, I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
Just like me

My heroes had the heart to lose their lives out on a limb
And all I remember is thinking, I wanna be like them
Ever since I was little, ever since I was little it looked like fun
And it's no coincidence I've come
And I can die when I'm done

But Maybe I'm crazy
Maybe you're crazy
Maybe we're crazy
Probably

Uh, uh


----------



## jazz lady

He drowns in his dreams 
An exquisite extreme I know 
He's as damned as he seems 
And more heaven than a heart could hold 

And if I try to save him 
My whole world could cave in 
It just ain't right 
It just ain't right 

Oh and I don't know 
I don't know what he's after 
But he's so beautiful 
Such a beautiful disaster 
And if I could hold on 
Through the tears and the laughter 
Would it be beautiful 
Or just a beautiful disaster 

He's magic and myth 
As strong as what I believe 
A tragedy with 
More damage than a soul should see 
And do I try to change him 
So hard not to blame him 
Hold on tight 
Just hold on tight 

Oh 'cause I don't know 
I don't know what he's after 
But he's so beautiful 
Such a beautiful disaster 
And if I could hold on 
Through the tears and the laughter 
Would it be beautiful 
Or just a beautiful disaster 

I'm longing for love and the logical 
But he's only happy hysterical 
I'm waiting for some kind of miracle 
Waited so long 
So long 

He's soft to the touch 
But frayed at the ends he breaks 
He's never enough 
And still he's more than I can take 

Oh 'cause I don't know 
I don't know what he's after 
But he's so beautiful 
Such a beautiful disaster 
And if I could hold on 
Through the tears and the laughter 
Would it be beautiful 
Or just a beautiful disaster 

He's beautiful 
Such a beautiful disaster 
(Aaahh) 
Beautiful 
(Beautiful disaster) 
Beautiful disaster


----------



## Lilypad

Fighting soldiers from the sky 
Fearless men who jump and die 
Men who mean just what they say 
The brave men of the Green Beret 

Silver wings upon their chest 
These are men, America's best 
One hundred men will test today 
But only three win the Green Beret 

Trained to live off nature's land 
Trained in combat, hand-to-hand 
Men who fight by night and day 
Courage peak from the Green Berets 

Silver wings upon their chest 
These are men, America's best 
One hundred men will test today 
But only three win the Green Beret 

Back at home a young wife waits 
Her Green Beret has met his fate 
He has died for those oppressed 
Leaving her his last request 

Put silver wings on my son's chest 
Make him one of America's best 
He'll be a man they'll test one day 
Have him win the Green Beret.


RIP Mario


----------



## Rael

Songs about the memories of our soldiers, here's one I like (wish I could play it so you could hear it, wonderful song):

*Uncertain Weather*
A day of uncertain weather
Captured in a frame forever
A face in a faded photograph

He must have had a life
Maybe with a family
People who meant everything to him

A sinner, a saint, a soldier
Caught up in a war he never
Had a chance to start or build a life

All gone long ago
Leaving no trace
Disappearing like smoke in the wind
To become just a face without a name
Leaving no trace
Disappearing like smoke in the wind

Hopes and fears important plans
Forgotten memories
Footsteps fading in the sand, ooh
Schemes and dreams small and grand
Nothing left to see
Footsteps fading in the sand, ooh

Someone who cast a shadow
Maybe just a lazy man
Doesn't make much difference now it's true

A day of uncertain weather
Captured in a frame forever
A face in a faded photograph

All gone long ago
Leaving no trace
Disappearing like smoke in the wind
To become just a face without a name
One more to add to the total
Of those never heard of again

Yes he's gone
Just a face without a name
Leaving no trace
Disappearing like smoke in the wind
All gone
Just a face without a name
Leaving no trace
Disappearing like smoke in the wind...


----------



## lovinmaryland

h
We move like cagey tigers
We couldn't get closer than this
The way we walk
The way we talk
The way we stalk
The way we kiss
We slip through the streets
While everyone sleeps
Getting bigger and sleeker
And wider and brighter
We bite and scratch and scream all night
Let's go and throw
All the songs we know...

Into the sea
You and me
All these years and no one heard
I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
Wonderfully pretty!
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you...
We should have each other to tea huh?
We should have each other with cream
Then curl up by the fire
And sleep for awhile
It's the grooviest thing
It's the perfect dream

Into the sea
You and me
All these years and no one heard
I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
Wonderfully pretty!
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you...
We should have each other to dinner huh?
We should have each other with cream
Then curl up in the fire
Get up for awhile
It's the grooviest thing
It's the perfect dream

Hand in hand
Is the only way to land
And always the right way round
Not broken in pieces
Like hated little meeces...
How could we miss
Someone as dumb as this?

I love you... let's go...
Oh... solid gone...
How could we miss
Someone as dumb as this?


----------



## Geek

Theres no time for us
Theres no place for us
What is this thing that builds our dreams yet slips away
From us

Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever....? 

Theres no chance for us
Its all decided for us
This world has only one sweet moment set aside for us

Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever? 

Who dares to love forever? 
When love must die

But touch my tears with your lips
Touch my world with your fingertips
And we can have forever
And we can love forever
Forever is our today
Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever? 
Forever is our today

Who waits forever anyway?


----------



## Geek

No clouds in my storms
Let it rain, I hydroplane in the bank
Coming down with the Dow Jones
When the clouds come we gone, we Rocafella
She fly higher than weather
And G5’s are better, You know me,
an anticipation, for precipitation. Stacked chips for the rainy day
Jay, Rain Man is back with little Ms. Sunshine
Rihanna where you at?

[Rihanna]
You have my heart
And we'll never be worlds apart
May be in magazines
But you'll still be my star
Baby cause in the dark
You can't see shiny cars
And that's when you need me there
With you I'll always share
Because

[Chorus]
When the sun shines, we’ll shine together
Told you I'll be here forever
Said I'll always be a friend
Took an oath I'ma stick it out till the end
Now that it's raining more than ever
Know that we'll still have each other
You can stand under my umbrella
You can stand under my umbrella
(Ella ella eh eh eh)
Under my umbrella
(Ella ella eh eh eh)
Under my umbrella
(Ella ella eh eh eh)
Under my umbrella
(Ella ella eh eh eh eh eh eh)

These fancy things, will never come in between
You're part of my entity, here for Infinity
When the war has took it's part
When the world has dealt it's cards
If the hand is hard, together we'll mend your heart


----------



## virgovictoria

*Listening to X M 80s and 90s Yesterday....*

[Ol' Dirty Bastard] 
Man man look at the sky 
All the stars man the stars is beautiful tonight 
Look at em 

[Mya] 
Ghetto supastar that is what you are 
Comin from afar reachin for the stars 
Run away with me to another place 
We can rely on each other uh huh 
From one corner to another uh huh 

[Pras Michel] 
Some got hopes and dreams 
We got ways and mean 
The supreme dream team always up with the scheme 
From hub caps to sellin raps, name your theme 
My rise to the top, floatin on this cream 
Who the hell wanna stop me, I hated those who doubt 
A million refugees with unlimited warranties 
Black Ceaser, datin top divas 
Diplomatic legalese, no time for a visa 
I just begun, I'ma shoot them one by one 
Got five sides to me somethin like a pentagon 
Strike with the forces of King Solomon 
Lettin bygone be bygone and so on and so on 
I'ma teach these cats, how to live in the ghetto 
Keepin it retro-spective from the get go 
Lay low, let my mind shine like a halo 
P-p-p-politic with ghetto senators on the d-low 

[Mya] 
Ghetto supastar, that is what you are 
Comin from afar, reachin for the stars 
Run away with me, to another place 
We can rely on each other, uh huh 
From one corner to another, uh huh 

[Ol' Dirty Bastard] 
My eyes is sore, bein the senator 
Behind closed doors hittin truths to the seafloor 
The rich don't know, ignore, this tug of war 
While the kids are poor open new and better drug stores 
So I became hardcore, couldn't take it no more 
I'ma reveal everythin change the law 
I find myself, walkin the streets 
Tryin to find what's really goin on in these streets 

[Pras Michel] 
Now every dog got his day, needless to say 
When the chief away, that's when them cats wanna play 
I told you, messin around you fools like Cassius Clay 
Stretch my heater make you do a pass de bourree 
Kick your balls like Pele, pick em doin ballet 
Peak like Dante, broader than Broadway 
Get applaud like a madator, cry yellin ole 
Who the hell wanna see me, from B.K. to Cali 

[Mya] 
Ghetto supastar, that is what you are 
Comin from afar, reachin for the stars 
Run away with me, to another place 
We can rely on each other, uh huh 
From one corner to another, uh huh 

[Pras Michel] 
Just when you thought it was safe in a common place 
Showcase your finest is losin fast in the horse race 
Two face, gettin defaced out, like Scarface 
Throw your roll money let me put on my screw face 

[Ol' Dirty Bastard] 
And I'm paranoid at the things I said 
Wonderin what's the penalty from day to day 
I'm hangin out, partying with girls that never die 
See I was pickin on the small fries, my campaign tellin lies 
I was just spreadin my love, didn't know my love 
Was the one holdin the gun and the glove 
But it's all good as long as it's understood 
Let's all together now, in the hood 

[Mya] 
Ghetto supastar, that is what you are 
Comin from afar, reachin for the stars 
Run away with me, to another place 
We can rely on each other, uh huh 
From one corner to another, uh huh 

[Pras Michel] 
All stars 

[Mya] 
Ghetto supastar, that is what you are 
Comin from afar, reachin for the stars 
Run away with me, to another place 
We can rely on each other, uh huh 
From one corner to another, uh huh


----------



## virgovictoria

*Lots of ####s in this One!*

One, two, three and to the fo’
Snoop doggy dogg and dr. dre are at the do’
Ready to make an entrance, so back on up
[cuase you know we ’bout had to rip #### up]

Gimme the microphone first, so I can bust like a bubble
Compton and long beach together, now you know you in trouble

Ain’t nothin’ but a g thang, baaaaabay!
Two loc’ed out g’s so we’re craaaaazay!
Death row is the label that paaaaays me!
Unfadable, so please don’t try to fade this [hell yeah]

But, uh, back to the lecture at hand
Perfection is perfected, so I’m ’a let ’em understand
From a young g’s perspective
And before me dig out a ##### I have ta’ find a contraceptive
You never know she could be earnin’ her man,
And learnin’ her man, and at the same time burnin’ her man
Now you know I ain’t wit that ####, lieutenant
Ain’t no pussy good enough to get burnt while I’m up in it
Now that’s realer than real-deal holyfield
And now all you hookas and ho’s know how I feel
Well if it’s good enough to get broke off a proper chunk
I’ll take a small piece of some of that funky stuff

It’s like this and like that and like this and uh
It’s like that and like this and like that and uh
It’s like this and like that and like this and uh
Dre, creep to the mic like a phantom

Dr dre:

Well I’m peepin’, and I’m creepin’, and I’m creep-in’
But I damn near got caught, ’cause my beeper kept beepin’
Now it’s time for me to make my impression felt
So sit back, relax, and strap on your seatbelt
You never been on a ride like this befo’
With a producer who can rap and control the maestro
At the same time with the dope rhyme that I kick
You know, and I know, I flow some ol funky ####
To add to my collection, the selection
Symbolizes dope, take a toke, but don’t choke
If ya’ do, ya’ have no clue
O’ what me and my homey snoop dogg came to do

It’s like this and like that and like this and uh
It’s like that and like this and like that and uh
It’s like this, and we ain’t got no love for those
So jus’ chill, ’til the next episode

Snoop:

Fallin’ back on that ass with a hellified gangsta’ lean
Gettin’ funky on the mic like a’ old batch o’ collard greens
It’s the capital s, oh yes, the fresh n double o p
D o double g y d o double g ya’ see
Showin’ much flex when it’s time to wreck a mic
Pimpin’ ho’s and clockin’ a grip like my name was dolomite
Yeah, and it don’t quit
I think they in a mood for some motha####in’ g ####

So dre. [what up dogg? ]
We gotta give ’em what dey want [what’s that, g? ]
We gotta break ’em off somethin’ [hell yeah]
And it’s gotta be bumpin’ [city of compton!]

It’s where it takes place so I’m a ask your attention
Mobbin like a motha####a but I ain’t lynchin
Droppin’ the funky #### that’s makin the sucka niggaz mumble
When I’m on the mic, it’s like a cookie, they all crumble
Try to get close, and your ass’ll get smacked
My motha####in homie doggy dogg has my back
Never let me slip, ’cause if I slip, then I’m slippin’
But if I got my nina, then you know I’m straight trippin’
And I’m a continue to put the rap down, put the mack down
And if your #####es talk ####, I have ta’ put the smack down
Yeah, and ya’ don’t stop
I told you I’m just like a clock when I tick and I tock
But I’m never off, always on, ’til the break dawn
C o m p t o n, and the city they call long beach
Puttin’ the strength together
Like my homey d.o.c., no one can do it better

Like this, that and this and uh
It’s like that and like this and like that and uh
It’s like this, and we ain’t got no love for those
So jus’ chill, ’til the next episode


----------



## virgovictoria

*Doo Wop*

It's been three weeks since you've been looking for your friend
The one you let hit it and never called you again
'Member when he told you he was 'bout the Benjamins
You act like you ain't hear him then gave him a little trim
To begin, how you think you really gon' pretend
Like you wasn't down then you called him again
Plus when you give it up so easy you ain't even fooling him
If you did it then, then you probably f*** again
Talking out your neck sayin' you're a Christian
A Muslim sleeping with the gin
Now that was the sin that did Jezebel in
Who you gon' tell when the repercussions spin
Showing off your ass 'cause you're thinking it's a trend
Girlfriend, let me break it down for you again
You know I only say it 'cause I'm truly genuine
Don't be a hardrock when you're really a gem
Babygirl, respect is just a minimum
Niggas f***ed up and you still defending them
Now Lauryn is only human
Don't think I haven't been through the same predicament
Let it sit inside your head like a million women in Philly, Penn.
It's silly when girls sell their soul because it's in
Look at where you be in hair weaves like Europeans
Fake nails done by Koreans
Come again
Come again, come again, come again, come again

Guys you know you better watch out
Some girls, some girls are only about
That thing, that thing, that thing

The second verse is dedicated to the men
More concerned with his rims and his Timbs than his women
Him and his men come in the club like hooligans
Don't care who they offend popping yang like you got yen
Let's not pretend, they wanna pack pistol by they waist men
Cristal by the case men, still in they mother's basement
The pretty face, men claiming that they did a bid men
Need to take care of their three and four kids men
They facing a court case when the child's support late
Money taking, heart breaking now you wonder why women hate men
The sneaky silent men the punk domestic violence men
The quick to shoot the s***n stop acting like boys and be men
How you gon' win when you ain't right within
How you gon' win when you ain't right within
How you gon' win when you ain't right within
Come again
Come again, come again, come again, come again

Girls you know you better watch out
Some guys, some guys are only about
That thing, that thing, that thing


----------



## RoseRed

Girlfriend in a coma, I know
I know - its serious
Girlfriend in a coma, I know
I know - its really serious

There were times when I could
Have murdered her
(but you know, I would hate
Anything to happen to her)

No, I dont want to see her

Do you really think
Shell pull through ? 
Do you really think
Shell pull through ? 
Do ...

Girlfriend in a coma, I know
I know - its serious
My, my, my, my, my, my baby, goodbye

There were times when I could
Have strangled her
(but you know, I would hate
Anything to happen to her)
Would you please
Let me see her !

Do you really think
Shell pull through ? 
Do you really think
Shell pull through ? 
Do ...
Let me whisper my last goodbyes

I know - its serious


----------



## Cowgirl

Well, Im hot blooded, check it and see
I got a fever of a hundred and three
Come on baby, do you do more than dance? 
Im hot blooded, Im hot blooded

You dont have to read my mind, to know what I have in mind
Honey you oughta know
Now you move so fine, let me lay it on the line
I wanna know what youre doin after the show

Now its up to you, we can make a secret rendezvous
Just me and you, Ill show you lovin like you never knew

Thats why, Im hot blooded, check it and see
I got a fever of a hundred and three
Come on baby, do you do more than dance? 
Im hot blooded, hot blooded

If it feels alright, maybe you can stay all night
Shall I leave you my key? 
But youve got to give me a sign, come on girl, some kind of sign
Tell me, are you hot mama? you sure look that way to me

Are you old enough? will you be ready when I call you bluff? 
Is my timing right? did you save your love for me tonight? 

Yeah Im hot blooded, check it and see
Feel the fever burning inside of me
Come on baby, do you do more than dance? 
Im hot blooded, Im hot blooded, Im hot

Now its up to you, can we make a secret rendezvous? 
Oh, before we do, youll have to get away from you know who

Well, Im hot blooded, check it and see
I got a fever of a hundred and three
Come on baby, do you do more than dance? 
Im hot blooded, Im hot blooded

Hot blooded, every night
Hot blooded, youre looking so tight
Hot blooded, now youre driving me wild
Hot blooded, Im so hot for you, child
Hot blooded, Im a little bit high
Hot blooded, youre a little bit shy
Hot blooded, youre making me sing
Hot blooded, for your sweet sweet thing


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Miss you Much~Janet Jackson*

Shot like an arrow going through my heart
That's the pain I feel
I feel whenever we're apart
Not to say that I'm in love with you
But who's to say that I'm not
I just know that it feels wrong,
When I'm away too long
It makes my body hot
So let me tell ya baby

I'll tell your mama
I'll tell your friends
I'll tell anyone whose heart can comprehend
Send it in a letter baby
Tell you on the phone
I'm not the kinda girl
Who likes to be alone
I miss ya much (boy-oh-I miss you much)
I really miss you much (M-I-S-S you much)
I miss ya much (boy-oh-I miss you much)
Baby I really miss you much (M-I-S-S you much)

I'm rushing home
Just as soon as I can
I'm rushing home to see
Your smiling face
And feel your warm embrace
It makes f-feel so g-g-g good
So I'll tell you baby

I'll tell your mama
I'll tell your friends
I'll tell anyone whose heart can comprehend
Send it in a letter baby
Tell you on the phone
I'm not the kinda girl
Who likes to be alone
I miss ya much (boy-oh-I miss you much)
I really miss you much (M-I-S-S you much)
I miss ya much (boy-oh-I miss you much)
Baby I really miss you much (M-I-S-S you much)

I miss you much
I really really miss you much
I miss you much
I'm not ashamed to tell the world
I miss you

I'll tell your mama
I'll tell your friends
I'll tell anyone whose heart can comprehend
Send it in a letter baby
Tell you on the phone
I'm not the kinda girl
Who likes to be alone
I miss ya much (boy-oh-I miss you much)
I really miss you much (M-I-S-S you much)
I miss ya much (boy-oh-I miss you much)
Baby I really miss you much (M-I-S-S you much)


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Sail Away~David Gray*

Sail away with me honey
I put my heart in your hands
Sail away with me honey now, now, now
Sail away with me
What will be will be
I wanna hold you now

Crazy skies all wild above me now
Winter howling at my face
And everything I held so dear
Disappeared without a trace
Oh all the times Ive tasted love
Never knew quite what I had
Little darling if you hear me now
Never needed you so bad
Spinning round inside my head

Sail away with me honey
I put my heart in your hands
Sail away with me honey now, now, now
Sail away with me
What will be will be
I wanna hold you now

Ive been talking drunken gibberish
Falling in and out of bars
Trying to find some explanation here
For the way some people are
How did it ever come so far

Sail away with me honey
I put my heart in your hands
Sail away with me honey now, now, now
Sail away with me
What will be will be
I wanna hold you now
Sail away with me honey
I put my heart in your hands
Sail away with me honey now, now, now
Sail away with me
What will be will be
I wanna hold you now


----------



## lovinmaryland

*i am having a bad day today...*

"Break Stuff"

Its just one of those days 
When you don't wanna wake up
Everything is f*cked
Everybody sux
You don't really know why
But you want justify
Rippin' someone's head off
No human contact
And if you interact
Your life is on contract
Your best bet is to stay away motherf****r
It's just one of those days!!

[chorus]
Its all about the he says she says bullsh&t
I think you better quit
Lettin' sh&t slip
Or you'll be leavin with a fat lip
Its all about the he says she says bullsh&t
I think you better quit talkin that sh&t
(Punk, so come and get it)
Its just one of those days
Feelin' like a freight train
First one to complain
Leaves with a blood stain
Damn right I'm a maniac
You better watch your back
Cuz I'm f**kin' up your program
And if your stuck up
You just lucked up
Next in line to get f**ked up
Your best bet is to stay away motherf****r
Its just one of those days!! 

[chorus]

I feel like sh*t
My suggestion is to keep your distance cuz right now im dangerous
We've all felt like sh*t
*And been treated like sh*t*
All those motherf****rs that want to step up
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your a$$ raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break somethin' tonight...
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your a$$ raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break somethin' tonight...
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your a$$ raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break your f***in' face tonight!!
Give me somethin' to break
Give me somethin' to break
Just give me somethin' to break
How bout your f***in' face
I hope you know I pack a chain saw, what!!...
A chain saw, what!!...
A motherf***ing chain saw, what!!...
So come and get it


----------



## jazz lady

*Vrai...*

thought about you and my quote in your siggy when I heard this today...


Everyday is a new day
I'm thankful for every breath I take
I won't take it for granted ( I won't take it for granted)
So I learn from my mistakes
It's beyond my control sometimes it's best to let go,
whatever happens in this lifetime
So I trust in love ( So I trust in love )
You have given me peace of mind

I, I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I, I feel so alive ( so alive)
For the very first time( For the very first time)
And I think I can fly

Sunshine upon my face (Sunshine upon my face)
A new song for me to sing
Tell the world how I feel inside (tell the world how i feel inside)
Even though it might cost me everything
Now that I know this is beyond my control
'cause I could never turn my back away
Now that I see you (Now that I see you)
I can never look away

I, I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I, I feel so alive ( so alive)
For the very first time (For the very first time)
And I think I can fly

And now that I know you
I could never turn my back away
And now that I see you
I could never look away
And now that I know you
I could never turn my back away
And now that I see you
I believe no matter what they say

I, I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I, I feel so alive(so alive)
For the very first time(For the very first time)
And I think I can fly
I, I feel so alive (so alive)
For the very first time(For the very first time)
And I think I can fly
I, I feel so alive ( so alive)
For the very first time(For the very first time)
And I think I can fly
And I think I can fly
And I think I can fly


----------



## RoseRed

Never before have I turned on you
You look too good to me
Your beady eyes, they could cut me in two
And i just can't let you be 
Well, it's a free for all, and I heard it said 
You can bet your life
Stakes are high and so am I
It's in the air tonight

See you there with your cheshire grin
I got my eyes on you 
Shake yout tail feather in my face and there's no tell in what I'll do 
Well looky here, you sweet young thing: the magic's in my hands
When in doubt, I'll whip it out. I got me in a rock'n'roll band 
It's a free for all 

Here we go ! Look out below ! I'm on the prowl tonight 
When it's said and done, I'll have my fun. I can chew anything I bite 
Come on, come all, to a midnight ball. The invitation's there 
Come alone and I'll drive it home. I'll help you, I do declare 
It's a free for all 

Never before have I turned on you
Well you look too good to me
Your beady eyes, they could cut me in two 
And i just can't let you be
Well, it's a free for all, and I heard it said 
You can bet your life
Stakes are high and so am I
It's in the air tonight
It's a free for all​


----------



## meangirl

*PLAIN WHITE T'S
**Hey There Delilah*

Hey there Delilah
What's it like in New York City?
I'm a thousand miles away
But girl tonight you look so pretty
Yes you do
Times Square can't shine as bright as you
I swear it's true

Hey there Delilah
Don't you worry about the distance
I'm right there if you get lonely
Give this song another listen
Close your eyes
Listen to my voice it's my disguise
I'm by your side

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
What you do to me

Hey there Delilah
I know times are getting hard
But just believe me girl
Someday I'll pay the bills with this guitar
We'll have it good
We'll have the life we knew we would
My word is good

Hey there Delilah
I've got so much left to say
If every simple song I wrote to you
Would take your breath away
I'd write it all
Even more in love with me you'd fall
We'd have it all

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me

A thousand miles seems pretty far
But they've got planes and trains and cars
I'd walk to you if I had no other way
Our friends would all make fun of us
and we'll just laugh along because we know
That none of them have felt this way
Delilah I can promise you
That by the time we get through
The world will never ever be the same
And you're to blame

Hey there Delilah
You be good and don't you miss me
Two more years and you'll be done with school 
And I'll be making history like I do
You'll know it's all because of you
We can do whatever we want to
Hey there Delilah here's to you
This ones for you

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
What you do to me.


----------



## Cowgirl

meangirl said:
			
		

> *PLAIN WHITE T'S
> **Hey There Delilah*
> 
> Hey there Delilah
> What's it like in New York City?
> I'm a thousand miles away
> But girl tonight you look so pretty
> Yes you do
> Times Square can't shine as bright as you
> I swear it's true
> 
> Hey there Delilah
> Don't you worry about the distance
> I'm right there if you get lonely
> Give this song another listen
> Close your eyes
> Listen to my voice it's my disguise
> I'm by your side
> 
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> What you do to me
> 
> Hey there Delilah
> I know times are getting hard
> But just believe me girl
> Someday I'll pay the bills with this guitar
> We'll have it good
> We'll have the life we knew we would
> My word is good
> 
> Hey there Delilah
> I've got so much left to say
> If every simple song I wrote to you
> Would take your breath away
> I'd write it all
> Even more in love with me you'd fall
> We'd have it all
> 
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> 
> A thousand miles seems pretty far
> But they've got planes and trains and cars
> I'd walk to you if I had no other way
> Our friends would all make fun of us
> and we'll just laugh along because we know
> That none of them have felt this way
> Delilah I can promise you
> That by the time we get through
> The world will never ever be the same
> And you're to blame
> 
> Hey there Delilah
> You be good and don't you miss me
> Two more years and you'll be done with school
> And I'll be making history like I do
> You'll know it's all because of you
> We can do whatever we want to
> Hey there Delilah here's to you
> This ones for you
> 
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> Oh it's what you do to me
> What you do to me.




I heard that song yesterday more times than I care to count!


----------



## RoseRed

We talk about your work, 
how your boss is such a jerk
We talk about your church
and your head when it hurts
We talk about the troubles you been
havin' with your brother
'Bout your daddy and your crazy ex-lover
We talk about your friends
and the places that you been
We talk about your skin 
and the dimples on your chin
And the polish on your toes
and the run in your hose
And God knows we're gonna
talk about your clothes
You know talkin' 'bout you makes me smile
But every once in awhile

Chorus:
I wanna talk about me,
I wanna talk about I
I wanna talk talk about number one,
old my me my
What I think, what I like, what I know,
what I want, what I see
How I like talkin' 'bout you you you
you usually
But occasionally, I wanna talk about me

We talk about your dreams
and we talk about your schemes
And your high school team
and your moisturizing cream
We talk about your mamma
up in Muncie, Indiana
We talk about your grandma
down in Alabama
We talk about your guys
of every shape and size
The ones that you despise 
and the ones you idolize
We talk about your heart, 
'bout your brains and your smarts
About your medical charts
and when you start
You know talkin' 'bout you make me grin
But every now and then

Chorus:
I wanna talk about me,
I wanna talk about I
I wanna talk talk about number one,
old my me my
What I think, what I like, what I know,
what I want, what I see
How I like talkin' 'bout you you you
you usually
But occasionally, I wanna talk about me

I wanna talk about me (me me me me me)
I wanna talk about me (me me me me me)
You you you you you you you you you you you
I wanna talk about me

Chorus:
I wanna talk about me,
I wanna talk about I
I wanna talk talk about number one,
old my me my
What I think, what I like, what I know,
what I want, what I see
How I like talkin' 'bout you you you
you usually
But occasionally, I wanna talk about me

I wanna talk about me
I wanna talk about me


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Save the best for Last~Vanessa Williams*

Sometimes the snow comes down in June
Sometimes the sun goes 'round the moon
I see the passion in your eyes
Sometimes it's all a big surprise
'Cause there was a time when all I did was wish
You'd tell me this was love
It's not the way I hoped or how I planned
But somehow it's enough

And now we're standing face to face
Isn't this world a crazy place
Just when I thought our chance had passed
You go and save the best for last

All of the nights you came to me
When some silly girl had set you free
You wondered how you'd make it through
I wondered what was wrong with you

'Cause how could you give your love to someone else
And share your dreams with me
Sometimes the very thing you're looking for
Is the one thing you can't see

And now we're standing face to face
Isn't this world a crazy place
Just when I thought our chance had passed
You go and save the best for last

Sometimes the very thing you're looking for
Is the one thing you can't see

Sometimes the snow comes down in June
Sometimes the sun goes 'round the moon
Just when I thought our chance had passed
You go and save the best for last

You went and saved the best for last


----------



## nitwhit3286

*higher love~steve winwood*

Think about it, there must be higher love
Down in the heart or hidden in the stars above
Without it, life is a wasted time
Look inside your heart, Ill look inside mine
Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind and we try to see
Falling behind in what could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Wheres that higher love I keep thinking of?

Worlds are turning and were just hanging on
Facing our fear and standing out there alone
A yearning, and its real to me
There must be someone whos feeling for me
Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind and we try to see
Falling behind in what could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Wheres that higher love I keep thinking of?

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring be a higher love
I could rise above on a higher love

I will wait for it
Im not too late for it
Until then, Ill sing my song
To cheer the night along
Bring it...oh bring it...

I could light the night up with my soul on fire
I could make the sun shine from pure desire
Let me feel that love come over me
Let me feel how strong it could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Wheres that higher love I keep thinking of?


----------



## mAlice

Isn't life strange?
A turn of the page
Can read like before
Can we ask for more?
Each day passes by
How hard man will try
The sea will not wait
You know it makes me want to cry, cry, cry

Wish I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wish I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were
And here we are

Isn't love strange?
A word we arrange
With no thought or care
Maker of despair
Each breath that we breathe
With love we must weave
To make us as one
You know it makes me want to cry, cry, cry

Wish I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wish I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were
And here we are

Isn't life strange?
A turn of the page
A book without light
Unless with love we write
To throw it away
To lose just a day
The quicksand of time
You know it makes me want to cry, cry, cry

Wish I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wish I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were

Wish I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wish I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were

Wish I could be in your heart
To be one with your love
Wish I could be in your eyes
Looking back there you were


----------



## slaphappynmd

Woo woo...

Come on ride the train hey ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train hey ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train woo woo hey
Ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train
Woo woo hey ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train
It's the choo choo ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train it's the choo choo train
Come on ride the train it's the choo choo
Ride it, woo woo
Come on, ride the train, it's the choo choo train

Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
I think I can, I think I can
I think I can, I think I can

Way deep down south, where we play this game
It's them Quad City DJs and you,
We call it the train
So if you wanna ride your thing
Just come on down the train
We gonna rock, ooh, Lord, just jump aboard, baby
So get your next of kin, your sister and your friend
Pack it up now, choo choo, ride on this, choo choo
And, boo, you need to stop faking, and come on with me
I wanna take you home with me, to be alone with me
And I can see you wanna hide it, come on, just divide it
And please don't knock it, until you ride it
So to all of you girls, you know, I'm calling your name
Michelle, Tamika and Tanya
Wanna ride this train, ride out now

Come on ride the train hey ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train hey ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train woo woo hey
Ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train
Woo woo hey ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train
It's the choo choo ride it woo woo
Come on ride the train it's the choo choo train
Come on ride the train it's the choo choo
Ride it, woo woo
Come on, ride the train, it's the choo choo train

If you feel like dancing, well come on, it's up to you
We got the sound to keep you getting down, down
The train is coming through

Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
I think I can, I think I can
I think I can, I think I can

Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
I think I can, I think I can
I think I can, I think I can

I can smell them tranquil breezes from a mile away
Graduated from Booze, up to allazay
Baby, you looking tough to death
Got your weave done right, it's on so tight
Now it's on tonight, yeah, yeah
Right about now it's about that time for me to holler
Girl, I wanna waller in the back of my Impala
Woo, don't need no tickets for this thing
Just jump on in, let me hit them switches on the train
And it ain't no thing, it's all the same
Get on the train tracks
Here we go, so get on the floor
And put a hump in your back
So pack your bags, come on, get ready, say what?
We're coming through your town
Move your arm up and down
And make that choo choo sound, like this

Ride that choo choo, woo woo...

Come on it's the choo choo, woo woo
Come on it's the choo choo train

If you feel like dancing, well come on, it's up to you
We got the sound to keep you getting down, down
The train is coming through

Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
I think I can, I think I can
I think I can, I think I can

Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
I think I can, I think I can
I think I can, I think I can


----------



## mAlice

Well I’m shamemeless when it comes to loving you
I’ll do anything you want me to
I’ll do anything at all.

And I’m standing here for all the world to see
Oh baby, that’s what’s left of me
Don’t have very far to fall

You know now I’m not a man who’s ever been
Insecure about the world I’ve been living in
I don’t break easy, I have my pride
But if you need to be satisfied

I’m shameless, oh honey, I don’t have a prayer
Every time I see you standin’ there
I go down upon my knees.

And I’m changing, swore I’d never compromise
Oh, but you convinced me otherwise
I’ll do anything you please.

You see in all my life I’ve never found
What I couldn’t resist, what I couldn’t turn down
I could walk away from anyone I ever knew
But I can’t walk away from you.

I have never let anything have this much control over me
I work too hard to call my life my own
I have never let anything have this much control over me
I work too hard to call my life my own
And I’ve made myself a world and it’s worked so perfectly
But it’s your world now, I can’t refuse
I’ve never had so much to lose
Oh, I’m shameless.

You know it should be easy for a man who’s strong
To say he’s sorry or admit when he’s wrong
I’ve never lost anything I’ve ever missed
But I’ve never been in love like this.

It’s out of my hands.

I’m shameless, I don’t have the power now
I don’t want it anyhow
So I got to let it go.

Oh, I’m shameless, shameless as a man can be
You make a total fool of me
I just wanted to you to know.

Oh, I’m shameless, I just wanted you to know
Oh, I’m shameless, oh, I’m down on my knees

Shameless


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Well I’m shamemeless when it comes to loving you



Good song!


----------



## mAlice

Our guardian star lost all its glow
The day that I lost you
It lost all its glitter the day you said no
And its grey skies turned to blue

Like him I am doubtful
That your love is true
So if you decide to call on me
Ask for Mr. Blue

I'm Mr. Blue
When you say you love me
Then prove it by goin' out on the sly
Provin' your love is untrue
Call me Mr. Blue

I'm Mr. Blue
When you say you're sorry
Then turn around headed for the lights of town
Hurtin' me through and through
Call me Mr. Blue

I sleep alone each night
Wait by the phone each night
But you don't call
And I won't hurt my pride
Call me mister

I won't tell you
When you paint the town
A bright red to turn it upside down
I'm painting it too
But I'm painting it blue

I sleep alone each night
Wait by the phone each night
But you don't call
And I won't hurt my pride
Call me mister

I won't tell you
When you paint the town
A bright red to turn it upside down
I'm painting it too
But I'm painting it blue
Call me Mr. Blue
Call me mister


----------



## mAlice

She said, Baby things change 
I said, But I feel the same 
She said, Well let me explain 
Baby, how things can change 

I said, But that doesn't show 
How a love that could grow 
Would become so estranged 
She said, Well baby, things change 

Chorus: 

She said, Na, na, na, na, na 
now, now, now 
Baby, don't try 
To figure this out 
Or ask questions 'bout why 
Forever's a promise 
No love can survive 
And trust with hearts 
Just don't apply 
She said, 
'Cause baby, things change 

Chorus 

Na, na, na, na, na, now, now, 
so baby 
I quit tryin' 
To figure things out 
About all your hearts lyin' 
Forever's a promise 
We couldn't survive 
Hey, I may be slow 
But I ain't blind 

She said, I still love you so 
I said, I don't care to know 
She said, You once cried my name 
I said, Well baby, things change 
And let's don't go placing no blame 
'Cause you know things can change 

Na, na, na, na, na, na 
Na, na, na, na, na, na 
She said, You once cried my name 
I said, Well, baby, things change 

Na, na, na, na, na, na 
Na, na, na, na, na, na 
Let's don't go placing no blame 
'Cause you know things can change 

Na, na, na, na, na, na 
Na, na, na, na, na, na


----------



## mAlice

This is how it seems to me 
Life is only therapy 
Real expensive 
And no guarantee 

So I lie here on the couch 
With my heart hanging out 
Frozen solid with fear 
Like a rock in the ground 

But you move me 
You give me courage I didn't know I had 
You move me 
I can't go with you 
And stay where I am 
So you move me 

This is how love was to me 
I could look and not see 
Going through the emotions 
Not knowin' what they mean 

And it scared me so much 
That I just wouldn't budge 
I might have stayed there forever 
If not for your touch 

Oh but you move me 
Out of myself and into the fire 
You move me 
Now I'm burning with love 
And with hope and desire 
How you move me 

You go whistling in the dark 
Making light of it 
Making light of it 
And I follow with my heart 
Laughing all the way 

Oh 'cause you move me 
you get me dancing and you make me sing 
You move me 
Now I'm taking delight 
In every little thing 
How you move me


----------



## mAlice

There's no more waiting
Holding out for love
You are my Godsend
That I have been forever dreaming of
My angel from above

Heaven knows
I'm head over heels and it shows
I've played every field I suppose
But there's something about you
When you're around
Baby I have found
I get lost in you.

What is this feeling
I've never known before
That I should touch you
Swearing to surrender ever more
That's what I came here for

Heaven knows
I'm head over heels and it shows
I've played every field I suppose
But there's something about you
When you're around
Baby I have found
I get lost in a wonderful daze
Lost in your wonderful ways

Heaven knows 

When you're around
Baby I have found
I get lost

Heaven knows
I'm head over heels and it shows
I've played every field I suppose
But there's something about you
When you're around
Baby I have found
I get lost in you


----------



## mAlice

Well, it took a little time
But I guess you finally learned
That promises get broken
And bridges do get burned
You’ve been siftin’ through the ashes
Just tryin’ to find a flame
Holdin’ on to nothin’
You’re a victim of the game.

You were standin’ way too close
To see it all fall apart
And there were things you couldn’t hear
’cause you were listenin’ with your heart
But you can’t say I didn’t warn you
Now there’s no one else to blame
There’s no one quite as blind
As a victim of the game.

(chorus)
And it don’t matter who you are
It treats everyone the same
All you need’s a heart
To be a victim of the game.

You know it’s really gettin’ to you
When you take to tellin’ lies
And you can try to fool your friends
But yo can’t look ’em in the eye
There ain’t no standin’ tall
In the shadow of the shame
When everybody knows
That you’re a victim of the game.

*chorus*
Oh, you know, when I look into your eyes
I can really feel the pain
Starin’ in the mirror
At a victim of the game


----------



## mAlice

When the rain is blowing in your face 
And the whole world is on your case 
I could offer you a warm embrace 
To make you feel my love 

When evening shadows and the stars appear 
And there is no one to dry your tears 
I could hold you for a million years 
To make you fell my love 

I know you haven't made your mind up yet 
And I would never do you wrong 
I've known it from the moment that we met 
There's not doubt in my mind where you belong 

I'd go hungry, I'd go black and blue 
I'd go crawling down the avenue 
There ain't nothing that I wouldn't do 
To make you feel my love 

The storms are raging on a rolling sea 
And on the highway of regret 
The winds of change are blowing wild and free 
You ain't seen nothin' like me yet 

There and nothin' that I wouldn't do 
Go to the ends of the earth for you 
Make you happy make your dreams come true 
To make you feel my love


----------



## meangirl

*I love this song*

Boy:

I remember every little thing
As if it happened only yesterday
Parking by the lake
And there was not another car in sight
And I never had a girl
Looking any better than you did
And all the kids at school
They were wishing they were me that night

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And were glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
Cmon! hold on tight!
Cmon! hold on tight!
Though its cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light

Girl:

Aint no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Aint no doubt about it
Baby got to go and shout it
Aint no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed

Boy:

Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Baby doncha hear my heart
You got it drowning out the radio
Ive been waitin so long
For you to come along and have some fun

And I gotta let ya know
No youre never gonna regret it
So open up your eyes I got a big surprise
Itll feel all right
Well I wanna make your motor run

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And were glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
Cmon! hold on tight!
Cmon! hold on tight!

Though its cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light
Oh its cold and lonely in the deep dark night
Paradise by the dashboard light

You got to do what you can
And let mother nature do the rest
Aint no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely --

Were gonna go all the way tonight
Were gonna go all the way tonights the night

Were gonna go all the way tonight
Were gonna go all the way tonights the night

Were gonna go all the way tonight
Were gonna go all the way tonights the night

Were gonna go all the way tonight
Were gonna go all the way tonights the night

Radio broadcast:

Ok here we go, we got a real pressure cooker going
Here, two down, nobody on, no score, bottom of the ninth, theres the wind-up,
And there it is, a line shot up the middle, look at him go. this boy can really
Fly! hes rounding first and really turning it on now, hes not letting up at
All, hes gonna try for second; the ball is bobbled out in center, and here
Comes the throw, and what a throw! hes gonna slide in head first, here he
Comes, hes out! no, wait, safe - safe at second base, this kid really makes
Things happen out there. batter steps up to the plate heres the pitch - hes
Going, and what a jump hes got, hes trying for third, heres the throw, its
In the dirt - safe at third! holy cow, stolen base! hes taking a pretty big
Lead out there, almost daring him to try and pick him off. the pitcher glances
Over, winds up, and it bunted, bunted down the third base line, the suicide
Squeeze is on! here he comes, squeeze play, its gonna be close, heres the
Throw, heres th
E play at the plate, holy cow, I think hes gonna make it!

Ii. let me sleep on it
Girl:

Stop right there!
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further --!

Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me !!!? 
Will you love me forever !!!? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
Ill give you an answer in the morning

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
Ill give you an answer in the morning

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
Ill give you an answer in the morning

Girl:

I gotta know right now!
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 

Whats it gonna be boy? 
Come on
I can wait all night
Whats it gonna be boy yes or no? 
Whats it gonna be boy yes or no? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And Ill give you an answer in the morning
L

Girl:

I gotta know right now!!!
Do you love me? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it!!

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Baby baby let me sleep on it

Girl:

Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it Ill give you an answer in the morning!! morning!!!!
Ill tell you in the morning!!!!!

Girl:

Will you take me away, will you make me your wife? 

Girl:
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Iii. praying for the end of time

Boy:

I couldnt take it any longer
Lord I was crazed
And when the feeling came upon me
Like a tidal wave
I started swearing to my God and on my mothers
Grave
That I would love you to the end of time
I swore that I would love you to the end of time!

So now Im praying for the end of time
To hurry up and arrive
Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I dont think that I can really survive
Ill never break my promise or forget my vow
But God only knows what I can do right now
Im praying for the end of time
Its all that I can do
Praying for the end of time, so I can end my time
With you!!!

Boy:

It was long ago and it was far away
And it was so much better than it is today

Girl:

It never felt so good
It never felt so right
And we were glowing like
A metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## meangirl

*Staind*

*Right Here

*I know I've been mistaken
But just give me a break and see the changes that I've made
I've got some imperfections
But how can you collect them all and throw them in my face

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if you chose to walk away I'd still be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep you right here waiting

I hope you're not intending
To be so condescending it's as much as i can take
and you're so independent
you just refuse to bend so I keep bending till I break

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if you chose to walk away I'd still be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep you right here waiting

I've made a commitment
I'm willing to bleed for you
I needed fulfillment
I found what I need in you

Why can't you just forgive me
I don't want to relive all the mistakes I've made along the way
But I always find a way to keep you right here waiting
I always find the words to say to keep you right here waiting

But you always find a way
To keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if I chose to walk away would you be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep me right here waiting


----------



## lovinmaryland

*When You Were Young*

*When You Were Young*

You sit there in your heartache 
Waiting on some beautiful boy to 
save you from your old ways 
You play forgiveness 
Watch it now ... here he comes! 

He doesn't look a thing like Jesus 
But he talks like a gentleman 
Like you imagined when you were young 

Can we climb this mountain 
I don't know 
Higher now than ever before 
I know we can make it if we take it slow 
Let's take it easy 
Easy now, watch it go 

We're burning up the highway skyline 
On the back of a hurricane that started turning 
When you were young 
When you were young 

And sometimes you close your eyes 
and see the place where you used to live 
When you were young 

_They say the devil's water, it ain't so sweet 
You don't have to drink right now 
But you can dip your feet 
Every once in a little while _ 

You sit there in your heartache 
Waiting on some beautiful boy to 
To save you from your old ways 
You play forgiveness 
Watch it now here he comes 

He doesn't look a thing like Jesus 
But he talks like a gentleman 
Like you imagined when you were young 
(He talks like a gentlemen, like you imagined when) 
When you were young 

I said he doesn't look a thing like Jesus 
He doesn't look a thing like Jesus 
But more than you'll ever know




my song


----------



## missperky

Janelle- Amazing

The morning cold and raining,
dark before the dawn did come
How long in twilight waiting
longing for the rising sun
ohoh ohoh

You came like crashing thunder
breaking through these walls of stone
You came with wide eyed wonder
into all this great unknown
ohoh ohoh

Hush now don't you be afraid
I promise you I'll always stay
I'll never be that far away
I'm right here with you

You're so amazing you shine like the stars
You're so amazing the beauty you are
You came blazing right into my heart
You're so amazing you are...
You are

You came from heaven shining
Breath of God still flows from you
The beating heart inside me
Crumbled at this once I knew
ohoh ohoh

No matter where or how far you wander
For a thousand years or longer
I will always be there for you
Right here with you

You're so amazing you shine like the stars
You're so amazing the beauty you are
You came blazing right into my heart
You're so amazing you are...

I hope your tears are few and fast
I hope your dreams come true and last
I hope you find love that goes on and on and on and on and on
I hope you wish on every star
I hope you never fall too far
I hope this world can see how wonderful you are

You're so amazing you shine like the stars
You're so amazing the beauty you are
You came blazing right into my heart
You're so amazing...

You're so amazing you shine like the stars
You're so amazing the beauty you are
You came blazing right into my heart
You're so amazing you are...
You are


----------



## NRIT

Heard this one on the Radio just as I was passing a Car Accident. the cars looked like they had been flattened, it was soo amazing because noone was hurt and it gave me such hope for when I get my percent of a Car Accident. =)




Where is the moment we needed the most 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 
They tell me your blue skies fade to grey 
They tell me your passion's gone away 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

You stand in the line just to hit a new low 
You're faking a smile with the coffee to go 
You tell me your life's been way off line 
You're falling to pieces everytime 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

Cause you had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
The camera don't lie 
You're coming back down and you really don't mind 
You had a bad day 
You had a bad day 

Well you need a blue sky holiday 
The point is they laugh at what you say 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

You had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
The camera don't lie 
You're coming back down and you really don't mind 
You had a bad day 

(Oh.. Holiday..) 

Sometimes the system goes on the blink 
And the whole thing turns out wrong 
You might not make it back and you know 
That you could be well oh that strong 
And I'm not wrong 

So where is the passion when you need it the most 
Oh you and I 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 

Cause you had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
You've seen what you like 
And how does it feel for one more time 
You had a bad day 
You had a bad day 

Had a bad day 
Had a bad day 
Had a bad day 
Had a bad day 
Had a bad day


----------



## jazz lady

Between the eyes of love I call your name
Behind the guarded walls I used to go
Upon a summer wind there's a certain melody
Takes me back to the place that I know
Down on the beach

The secrets of the summer I will keep
The sands of time will blow a mystery
No one but you and I
Underneath that moonlit sky
Take me back to the place that I know
On the beach

Forever in my dreams my heart will be
Hanging on to this sweet memory
A day of strange desire
And a night that burned like fire
Take me back to the place that I know
On the beach


----------



## virgovictoria

*Pearl Jam Two-Fer*

 



> Hey...oooh...
> Sheets of empty canvas
> Untouched sheets of clay
> Were laid spread out before me
> As her body once did
> All five horizons
> Revolved around her soul
> As the earth to the sun
> Now the air I tasted and breathed
> Has taken a turn
> Ooh and all I taught her was everything
> Ooh I know she gave me all that she wore
> And now my bitter hands
> Chafe beneath the clouds
> Of what was everything
> Oh the pictures have
> All been washed in black
> Tattooed everything
> I take a walk outside
> I'm surrounded by
> Some kids at play
> I can feel their laughter
> So why do I sear
> Oh, and twisted thoughts that spin
> Round my head
> I'm spinning
> Oh, I'm spinning
> How quick the sun can, drop away...
> And now my bitter hands
> Cradle broken glass
> Of what was everything
> All the pictures had
> All been washed in black
> Tattooed everything
> All the love gone bad
> Turned my world to black
> Tattooed all I see
> All that I am
> All I'll be...
> Yeah
> Uh huh...uh huh...ooh...
> I know someday you'll have a beautiful life
> I know you'll be a star
> In somebody else's sky
> But why
> Why
> Why can't it be
> Why can't it be mine
> (not sure?)
> mm-hmm no yeah no
> mm mmmm no nonono yeah yeah
> we-
> we belong
> we belong together
> together
> oooh ooh
> we-
> we belong
> we belong together
> oh yeah





> Waitin', watchin' the clock
> It's four o'clock, it's got to stop
> Tell him, take no more
> She practices her speech, as he opens the door
> She rolls over
> Pretends to sleep as he looks her over
> 
> 1-She lies and says she's in love with him
> Can't find a better man
> She dreams in color, she dreams in red
> Can't find a better man, can't find a better man
> Ohh
> 
> Talkin', to herself there's no one else
> Who needs to know
> She, tells herself, oh...
> 
> Memories back when she was bold and strong
> And waiting for the world to, come along
> Swears she knew it, now she swears he's gone
> (rpt 1)
> 
> She lies and says she still loves him
> Can't find a better man...
> She dreams in color, she dreams in red
> Can't find a better man
> Can't find a better man
> 
> She loved him, yeah...
> She don't want to leave this way
> She feeds him, yeah
> That's why she'll be back again
> 
> Can't find a better man...


----------



## RoseRed

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they fought with expert timing

They were funky China men from funky Chinatown
They were chopping them up and they were chopping them down
It's an ancient Chineese art and everybody knew their part
From a feint into a slip, and kicking from the hip

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they fought with expert timing

There was funky Billy Chin and little Sammy Chung
He said here comes the big boss, lets get it on
We took a bow and made a stand, started swinging with the hand
The sudden motion made me skip now we're into a brand knew trip

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they did it with expert timing

(repeat)..make sure you have expert timing
Kung-fu fighting, had to be fast as lightning​


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8


----------



## RoseRed

I've been really tryin , baby
Tryin to hold back these feelings for so long
And if you feel, like I feel baby
Come on, oh come on,

Let's get it on
Lets get it on
Let's get it on
Let's get it on

We're all sensitive people
With so much love to give, understand me sugar
Since we got to be
Lets say, I love you

There's nothin wrong with me
Lovin you
And givin yourself to me can never be wrong
If the love is true

Don't you know how sweet and wonderful, life can be
I'm askin you baby, to get it on with me
I aint gonna worry, I aint gonna push
So come on, come on, come on, come on baby
Stop beatin round the bush....

Let's get it on
Let's get it on
Let's get it on
Let's get it on


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I've been really tryin , baby
> Tryin to hold back these feelings for so long
> And if you feel, like I feel baby
> Come on, oh come on,
> 
> Let's get it on
> Lets get it on
> Let's get it on
> Let's get it on
> 
> We're all sensitive people
> With so much love to give, understand me sugar
> Since we got to be
> Lets say, I love you
> 
> There's nothin wrong with me
> Lovin you
> And givin yourself to me can never be wrong
> If the love is true
> 
> Don't you know how sweet and wonderful, life can be
> I'm askin you baby, to get it on with me
> I aint gonna worry, I aint gonna push
> So come on, come on, come on, come on baby
> Stop beatin round the bush....
> 
> Let's get it on
> Let's get it on
> Let's get it on
> Let's get it on


There you are.


----------



## slotted

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tnStoJD9pd8 

Artist: Mickey & Sylvia Lyrics
Song: Love Is Strange Lyrics
Love, love is strange
Lot of people take it for a game
Once you get it
You'll never wanna quit (no, no)
After you've had it (yeah, yeah)
You're in an awful fix
Many people
Don't understand (no, no)
They think loving (yeah, yeah)
Is money in the hand
Your sweet loving
Is better than a kiss
When you leave me
Sweet kisses I miss

[MICKEY:]
Silvia...

[SILVIA:]
Yes Mickey?

[MICKEY:]
How do you call your loverboy?

[SILVIA:]
Come 'ere loverboy!!

[MICKEY:]
And if he doesnt answer?

[SILVIA:]
Ohh loverboy!

[MICKEY:]
And if he STILL doesnt answer?

[SILVIA:]
I simply say
Baby,
Oohh baby
My sweet baby
You're the one

[TOGETHER:]
Baby,
Oohh baby
My sweet baby
You're the one


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tnStoJD9pd8



Call me corny, but I loved that movie!


----------



## virgovictoria

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Call me corny, but I loved that movie!


----------



## NRIT

Wish I could find HelloGoodbye's Cd in our area!

Love this song with this video! Enjoy!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjoHYSA0tbk&mode=related&search=


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:
			
		

>


Sistard has My Chauffeur, we need to have a movie night.


----------



## virgovictoria

:swoon:

Let me hold you tight
If only for one night
Let me keep you near
To ease away your fear
It would be so nice
If only for one night

I won't tell a soul
No one has to know
If you want to be totally discreet
I'll be at your side
If only for one night

Your eyes say things i never hear from you
And my knees are shakin too
But i'm willin to go thru
I must be crazy
Standin in this place
But i'm feeling no disgrace

For asking......

Let me hold you tight
If only for one night
Let me keep you near
To ease away your fear
It would be so nice
If only for one night

I tell you what i need is
One night, one night oh (and oh, oh)
What i need is
One night, one night
Of your love, of you love, of your lovin ooh
I'm asking...

Let me take you home
To keep you safe and warm
Till the early dawn
Warms up to the sun
It would be so nice if only for one night

If only for one night
If only for one night
If only for one night, night, night, yeah one night
If only for one.........night


----------



## virgovictoria

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Sistard has My Chauffeur, we need to have a movie night.


If you're up for a double, we can do Valley Girl too..


----------



## Angel

Never knew I could feel like this
Like I've never seen the sky before
Want to vanish inside your kiss
Everyday I love you more and more
Listen to my heart, can you hear it sings
Telling me to give you everything
Seasons may change winter to spring
But I love you until the end of time

Come what may, come what may
I will love you until my dying day

Suddenly the world seems such a perfect place
Suddenly it moves with such a perfect grace
Suddenly my life doesn't seem such a waste
It all revolves around you

And there's no mountain too high no river too wide
Sing out this song and I'll be there by your side
Storm clouds may gather and stars may collide
But I love you until the end of time

Come what may, come what may 
I will love you until my dying day
Oh come what may, come what may 
I will love you 

Suddenly the world seems such a perfect place...

Come what may, come what may 
I will love you until my dying day


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> If you're up for a double, we can do Valley Girl too..



MOST EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## virgovictoria

Tell me do you think it'd be all right
If I could just crash here tonight
You can see I'm in no shape for driving
And anyway I've got no place to go
And you know it might not be that bad
You were the best I'd ever had
If I hadn't blown the whole thing years ago
I might not be alone
Tomorrow we can drive around this town
And let the cops chase us around
The past is gone but something might be found
To take its place...hey jealousy
And you can trust me not to think
And not to sleep around
If you don't expect too much from me 
You might not be let down
Cause all I really want is to be with you
Feeling like I matter too
If I hadn't blown the whole thing years ago
I might be here with you
Tomorrow we can drive around this town
And let the cops chase us around
The past is gone but something might be found
To take its place...hey jealousy


----------



## NRIT

This is too true!  
It's funny!

Becky was a beauty from South Alabama
Her Daddy had a hard lock and nine pound hammer
Think He even did a little time in the slammer
What was I thinking?
She snuck out one night and met me by the front gate
Her daddy came out waving that twelve gage
We tore out the drive, he peppered my tailgate
What was I thinking?

Oh I knew there'd be Hell to pay,
But that crossed my mind a little too late!

Chorus
Cuz I was thinking bout a little white tank top sitting right there in the middle by me
I was thinking about a long kiss man just gotta get with a night like me
Well I know what I was feeling But What was I thinking?
But What was I thinking?

What was I thinking?

By the county line the cops were nipping on our heels
Pulled off the road kicked it to 4 wheel
Shut off the lights, tore through a corn field
What was I thinking?
Out the other side she was hollerin go Faster!
Took the third road had the radio blastin
Hit the Honky Tonk for a little close dancin
What was I thinking?

Oh I knew there'd be Hell to pay,
But that crossed my mind a little too late!

Chorus

When a mountain of a man with a Born to Kill tattoo 
tried to cut in I knocked out his front tooth
Ran outside hood sliding like Bullduke
What was I thinking?
I finally got her home half past too late
Her daddy's in a lawn chair sittin in the driveway
Put it in park as he started my way,
What was I thinking?

Oh What was I thinking?
Oh What was I thinking?

And she gave a come and get me grin, 
And like a bullet we were gone again!

Chorus

What was I thinking?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Call me corny, but I loved that movie!



  My guilty pleasure.


----------



## lovinmaryland

I'm gonna make it bend and break
(It sent you to me without wait)
Say a prayer but let the good times roll
In case god doesn't show
(Let the good times roll
Let the good times roll)

And I want these words to make things right
But it's for wrongs that make the words come to life
Who does he think he is?
If that's the worst you got, better put your fingers back to the keys

One night and one more time
Thanks for the memories
Even though they weren't so great
He tastes like you
Only sweeter
One night and yeah, one more time
Thanks for the memories
Thanks for the memories
See, he tastes like you
Only sweeter

Been looking forward to the future
But my eyesight is going back
In these crystal balls
It's always cloudy
Except when you look into the past
One night stand
(One night stand)

One night and one more time
Thanks for the memories
Even though they weren't so great
He tastes like you
Only sweeter
One night and yeah, one more time
Thanks for the memories
Thanks for the memories
See, he tastes like you
Only sweeter

They say
"I only think in the form of crunching numbers
In hotel rooms
Collecting patient lovers"
Get me out of my mind
_Get you out of those clothes_
I'm a letter away
From getting you into the mood
Whoa

One night and one more time
Thanks for the memories
Even though they weren't so great
He tastes like you
Only sweeter
One night and yeah, one more time
Thanks for the memories
Thanks for the memories
See, he tastes like you
Only sweeter

(One night, one more time)
One night and one more time
Thanks for the memories
Even though they weren't so great
He tastes like you
Only sweeter
One night and yeah, one more time
(One night, one more time)
Thanks for the memories
(For the memories)
Thanks for the memories
(For the memories)
See, he tastes like you
Only sweeter


----------



## virgovictoria

Flying High Again 

Oh no, oh no
Here we go now
Oh no, oh now
Here we go now

Got a crazy feeling I don't understand
'Gotta get away from here
Feelin' like I should have kept my feet on the ground
Waitin' for the sun to appear

Mamma's gonna worry
I've been a bad, bad boy
No use sayin' sorry
It's something that I enjoy

'Cause you can't see what my eyes see
(I can see it, I can see it)
And you can't be inside of me
Flying high again

I can see trough mountains, watch me disappear
I can even touch the sky
Swallowing colours of the sound I hear
Am I just a crazy guy (you bet)

Mamma's gonna worry
I've been a bad, bad boy
No use sayin' sorry
It's something that I enjoy

If you could be inside my head
You'd see that black and white is read
Flying high again
Flying high again
Flying high again
Flying high again
Come on and join me

Flying high again
Flying high again
Flying high again
Come on and join me

Oh no, oh no
Here we go now
Oh no, oh now
Here we go now

Daddy thinks I'm lazy he don't understand 
Never saw inside my head.
People think I'm crazy but I'm in demand
Never heard a thing I said

Mamma's gonna worry
I've been a bad, bad boy
No use sayin' sorry
It's something I enjoy

Flying high again
Flying high again
Flying high again
Flying high again


----------



## virgovictoria

She Sells Sanctuary   

Oh, the heads that turn 
Make my back burn 
And those heads that turn 
Make my back, make my back burn

The sparkle in your eyes 
Keeps me alive 
And the sparkle in your eyes 
Keeps me alive, keeps me alive 

The world 
And the world turns around 
The world and the world, yeah 
The world drags me down 

Oh, the heads that turn 
Make my back burn 
And those heads that turn 
Make my back, make my back burn, yeah

Yeah-hey...

The fire in your eyes 
Keeps me alive 
And the fire in your eyes 
Keeps me alive 
I'm sure in her you'll find 
The sanctuary 
I'm sure in her you'll find 
The sanctuary

And the world 
The world turns around 
And the world and the world 
The world drags me down 
And the world and the world and the world 
The world turns around 
And the world and the world and the world and the world 
The world drags me down 

Ah...

Hey-yeah...

And the world
And the world turns around 
And the world and the world
Yeah, the world drags me down
And the world
Yeah, the world turns around 
And the world and the world 
The world drags me down 

Sanctuary
Sanctuary
Sanctuary
Sanctuary


----------



## virgovictoria

And another back of the rack from the all entertaining world of rock!  

Lithium   

I'm so happy 'cause today 
I've found my friends ... 
They're in my head 
I'm so ugly, but that's okay, 'cause so are you ... 
We've broken our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday for all I care ... 
And I'm not scared
Light my candles, in a daze
'Cause I've found god 
Hey, hey hey (x6) 

I'm so lonely, but that's okay, I shaved my head ... 
And I'm not sad 
And just maybe I'm to blame for all I've heard ... 
But I'm not sure 
I'm so excited, I can't wait to meet you there ... 
But I don't care 
I'm so horny, but that's okay ... 
My will is good 
Hey, hey hey (x6) 

(x2) 
I like it - I'm not gonna crack 
I miss you - I'm not gonna crack 
I love you - I'm not gonna crack 
I killed you - I'm not gonna crack 

I'm so happy 'cause today 
I've found my friends ... 
They're in my head 
I'm so ugly, but that's okay, 'cause so are you ... 
We've broken our mirrors
Sunday morning is everyday for all I care ... 
And I'm not scared 
Light my candles in a daze ... 
'Cause I've found god 
Hey, hey hey (x6) 

(x2) 
I like it - I'm not gonna crack 
I miss you - I'm not gonna crack 
I love you - I'm not gonna crack 
I killed you - I'm not gonna crack


----------



## lovinmaryland

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Call me corny, but I loved that movie!


*Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner
Fall Out Boy*

Drink down that Gin and Kerosene,
And come spit on bridges with me,
Just to keep us warm
Light a match to leave me be (light a match to leave me be.) 
I keep my jelousy close 'cause,
It's all mine.
And if you say this makes you happy,
Then I'm not the only one lying.
Keep quiet,
Nothing comes as easy as you.
Can I lay in your bed all day?
I'll be your best kept secret
And your biggest mistake.
The hand behind this pen relives a failure every day.
I keep my jelousy close 'cause,
It's all mine.
And if you say this makes you happy,
Then I'm not the only one lying.
Drink down that Gin and Kerosene,
And come spit on bridges with me,
Just to keep us warm.
Light a match to leave me be (light a match to leave me be.)
Keep quiet,
Nothing comes as easy as you.
Can I lay in your bed all day?
I'll be your best kept secret
And your biggest mistake.
The hand behind this pen relives a failure every day.
So wear me like a locket around your throat.
I'll weigh you down.
I'll watch you choke.
You look so good in blue.
You look so good in blue.


----------



## virgovictoria

Seven Nation Army

I'm gonna fight 'em off
A seven nation army couldn't hold me back
They're gonna rip it off
Taking their time right behind my back
And I'm talking to myself at night
Because I can't forget
Back and forth through my mind
Behind a cigarette
And the message coming from my eyes
Says leave it alone

Don't want to hear about it
Every single one's got a story to tell
Everyone knows about it
From the Queen of England to the hounds of hell
And if I catch it coming back my way
I'm gonna serve it to you
And that ain't what you want to hear,
But that's what I'll do
And the feeling coming from my bones
Says find a home

I'm going to Wichita
Far from this opera for evermore
I'm gonna work the straw
Make the sweat drip out of every pore
And I'm bleeding, and I'm bleeding, and I'm bleeding
Right before the lord
All the words are gonna bleed from me
And I will think no more
And the stains coming from my blood
Tell me go back home


----------



## virgovictoria

*Love. This.  Song.*

Fell In Love With A Girl

Fell in love with a girl
fell in love once and almost completely
she's in love with the world
but sometimes these feelings
can be so misleading
she turns and says "are you alright?"
I said "I must be fine cause my heart's still beating"
She says "come and kiss me by the riverside, bobby says it's fine he don't consider it cheating"

Red hair with a curl
mellow roll for the flavor
and the eyes for peeping
can't keep away from the girl
these two sides of my brain
need to have a meeting
can't think of anything to do
my left brain knows that
all love is fleeting
she's just looking for something new
and I said it once before
but it bears repeating


----------



## virgovictoria

*And Again, I Post...*

Away From The Sun

It's down to this 
I've got to make this life make sense 
Can anyone tell what I've done 
I miss the life 
I miss the colours of the world 
Can anyone tell where I am 

'Cause now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again 
Away from the sun again 

I'm over this 
I'm tired of living in the dark 
Can anyone see me down here 
The feeling's gone 
There's nothing left to lift me up 
Back into the world I know

And now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me 
To find my way back into the arms 
That care about the ones like me 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again 

It's down to this 
I've got to make this life make sense 
And now I can't tell what I've done 

And now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me

'Cause now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun 
That shines to light the way for me
To find my way back into the arms 
That care about the ones like me 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again

Oh no...
Yeah...
I'm gone...


----------



## virgovictoria

All These Things That I've Done

When there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
One more son
If you can hold on
If you can hold on, hold on
I wanna stand up, I wanna let go
You know, you know - no you don't, you don't
I wanna shine on in the hearts of men
I wanna mean it from the back of my broken hand

Another head aches, another heart breaks
I am so much older than I can take
And my affection, well it comes and goes
I need direction to perfection, no no no no

Help me out
Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out

And when there's nowhere else to run
Is there room for one more son
These changes ain't changing me
The gold-hearted boy I used to be

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down

[x10]
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier
I got soul, but I'm not a soldier

Yeah, you know you got to help me out
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You know you got to help me out
You're gonna bring yourself down
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, oh don't you put me on the back burner
You're gonna bring yourself down
Yeah, you're gonna bring yourself down

Over and in, last call for sin
While everyone's lost, the battle is won
With all these things that I've done
All these things that I've done
If you can hold on
If you can hold on


----------



## Angel

virgovictoria said:
			
		

>


Your Pearl Jam Two-fer made me fill my cars CD changer with Pearl Jam CD's and now this, one of my favorites, I share with you (it's been on repeat today):

I took a drive today
Time to emancipate
I guess it was the beatings made me wise
But Im not about to give thanks, or apologize
I couldnt breathe, holdin me down
Hand on my face, pushed to the ground
Enmity gaged, united by fear
Forced to endure what I could not forgive...

I seem to look away
Wounds in the mirror waved
It wasnt my surface most defiled
Head at your feet, fool to your crown
Fist on my plate, swallowed it down
Enmity gaged, united by fear
Tried to endure what I could not forgive

Saw things (4x)
Clearer (2x)
Once you, were in my...
Rearview mirror...

I gather speed from you ####ing with me
Once and for all Im far away
I hardly believe, finally the shades...are raised...hey...

Saw things so much clearer }
Once you, once you... }
(3x) rearview mirror }

Saw things so much clearer
Once you...oh yeah...


----------



## virgovictoria

Cold

Looking back at me I see
That I never really got it right
I never stopped to think of you
I'm always wrapped up in
Things I cannot win
You are the antidote that gets me by
Something strong
Like a drug that gets me high

[Chorus x2:]
What I really meant to say
Is I'm sorry for the way I am
I never meant to be so cold 

To you I'm sorry about all the lies
Maybe in a different light
You could see me stand on my own again
Cause now i can see
You were the antidote that got me by
Something strong like a drug that got me high

[Chorus x2]

I never meant to be so cold

I never really wanted you to see
The screwed up side of me that I keep
Locked inside of me so deep
It always seems to get to me
I never really wanted you to go
So many things you should have known
I guess for me theres just no hope
I never meant to be so cold

[Chorus x2]


----------



## virgovictoria

Angel said:
			
		

> Your Pearl Jam Two-fer made me fill my cars CD changer with Pearl Jam CD's and now this, one of my favorites, I share with you (it's been on repeat today):
> 
> I took a drive today
> Time to emancipate
> I guess it was the beatings made me wise
> But Im not about to give thanks, or apologize
> I couldnt breathe, holdin me down
> Hand on my face, pushed to the ground
> Enmity gaged, united by fear
> Forced to endure what I could not forgive...
> 
> I seem to look away
> Wounds in the mirror waved
> It wasnt my surface most defiled
> Head at your feet, fool to your crown
> Fist on my plate, swallowed it down
> Enmity gaged, united by fear
> Tried to endure what I could not forgive
> 
> Saw things (4x)
> Clearer (2x)
> Once you, were in my...
> Rearview mirror...
> 
> I gather speed from you ####ing with me
> Once and for all Im far away
> I hardly believe, finally the shades...are raised...hey...
> 
> Saw things so much clearer }
> Once you, once you... }
> (3x) rearview mirror }
> 
> Saw things so much clearer
> Once you...oh yeah...


What song is this?  Seems familiar, but I'm coming up blank...


----------



## Angel

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> What song is this?  Seems familiar, but I'm coming up blank...


Rearviewmirror from their Vs. album.


----------



## virgovictoria

Angel said:
			
		

> Rearviewmirror from their Vs. album.


  I'm on songsrunningthroughmyhead overload today!


----------



## Angel

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I'm on songsrunningthroughmyhead overload today!


  It's one of my favorites.  It's one of the few songs I blast on my stereo!


----------



## Angel

i will light the match this mornin', so i won't be alone
watch as she lies silent, for soon light will be gone
i will stand arms outstretched, pretend i'm free to roam
i will make my way, through, one more day in hell...
how much difference does it make
how much difference does it make...
i will hold the candle till it burns up my arm
i'll keep takin' punches until their will grows tired
i will stare the sun down until my eyes go blind
hey i won't change direction, and i won't change my mind
how much difference does it make
how much difference does it make..
how much difference...
i'll swallow poison, until i grow immune
i will scream my lungs out till it fills this room
how much difference
how much difference
how much difference does it make
how much difference does it make...


----------



## hborror

Jessie is a friend, yeah 
I know he's been a good friend of mine
But lately something's changed 
That ain't hard to define
Jessie's got himself a girl 
And I want to make her mine

And she's watching him with those eyes
And she's lovin' him with that body 
I just know it
Yeah 'n' he's holding her in his arms 
Late, late at night

You know, I wish that I had Jessie's girl 
I wish that I had Jessie's girl
Where can I find a woman like that

I play along with the charade 
there doesn't seem to be a reason to change
You know, I feel so dirty 
When they start talking cute
I wanna tell her that I love her 
But the point is probably mute

'Cos she's watching him with those eyes
And she's lovin' him with that body 
I just know it
And he's holding her in his arms 
Late, late at night

You know, I wish that I had Jessie's girl 
I wish that I had Jessie's girl
Where can I find a woman like that

Like Jessie's girl 
I wish that I had Jessie's girl
Where can I find a woman 
Where can I find a woman like that

And I'm lookin' in the mirror all the time 
Wondering what she don't see in me
I've been funny 
I've been cool with the lines
Ain't that the way love supposed to be



Tell me, where can I find a woman like that



You know, I wish that I had Jessie's girl 
I wish that I had Jessie's girl
I want Jessie's girl 
Where can I find a woman like that 
Like Jessie's girl 
I wish that I had Jessie's girl 
I want, I want Jessie's girl


----------



## meangirl

hborror said:
			
		

> Jessie is a friend, yeah
> I know he's been a good friend of mine
> But lately something's changed
> That ain't hard to define
> Jessie's got himself a girl
> And I want to make her mine


 
Love that song.


----------



## meangirl

*Home *

I'm staring out into the night,
Trying to hide the pain.
I'm going to the place where love
And feeling good don't ever cost a thing.
And the pain you feel's a different kind of pain.

Well I'm going home,
Back to the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old,
So I'm going home.
Well I'm going home.

The miles are getting longer, it seems,
The closer I get to you.
I've not always been the best man or friend for you.
But your love, it makes true.
And I don't know why.
You always seem to give me another try.

So I'm going home,
Back to the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old,
So I'm going home.
I'm going home.

Be careful what you wish for,
'Cause you just might get it all.
You just might get it all,
And then some you don't want.
Be careful what you wish for,
'Cause you just might get it all.
You just might get it all, yeah.

Oh, well I'm going home,
Back to the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old.
I said these places and these faces are getting old,
So I'm going home.
I'm going home.


----------



## meangirl

Her hair was Harlow gold,
Her lips a sweet surprise,
Her hands are never cold,
She's got Bette Davis Eyes.

She'll turn her music on you,
you won't have to think twice,
She's pure as New York snow,
She's got Bette Davis Eyes.

And she'll tease you,
She'll unease you,
All the better just to please you, 
She's precocious,
and she knows just what it takes to make a pro blush,
She's got Greta Garbo's stand-off sighs
And she's got Bette Davis Eyes.

She'll let you take her home,
It whets her appetite,
She'll lay you on her throne,
She's got Bette Davis Eyes.

She'll take a tumble on you,
Roll you like you were dice,
Until you come out blue,
She's got Bette Davis Eyes.

She'll expose you,
when she snows you
Off your feet with the crumbs she throws you
She's ferocious,
and she knows just what it takes to make a pro blush,
All the boys think she's a spy,
She's got Bette Davis Eyes.

And she'll tease you
She'll unease you
All the better just to please you
She's precocious
And she knows just what it takes to make a pro blush
All the boys think she's a spy, 
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll tease you
She'll unease you
Just to please you
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll expose you
When she snows you
She knows you
She's got Bette Davis eyes


----------



## meangirl

Sometimes I feel I've got to 
Run away I've got to 
Get away 
From the pain that you drive into the heart of me 
The love we share 
Seems to go nowhere 
And I've lost my light 
For I toss and turn I can't sleep at night 

(chorus) 
Once I ran to you (I ran) 
Now I'll run from you 
This tainted love you've given 
I give you all a boy could give you 
Take my tears and that's not nearly all 
Oh...tainted love 
Tainted love 

Now I know I've got to 
Run away I've got to 
Get away 
You don't really want IT any more from me 
To make things right 
You need someone to hold you tight 
And you'LL think love is to pray 
But I'm sorry I don't pray that way 

(chorus...) 

Don't touch me please 
I cannot stand the way you tease 
I love you though you hurt me so 
Now I'm going to pack my things and go 
Tainted love, tainted love (x2) 
Touch me baby, tainted love (x2) 
Tainted love (x3)


----------



## meangirl

*Champagne Supernova 

*How many special people change? 
How many lives are living strange? 
Where were you while we were getting high? 
Slowly walking down the hall 
Faster than a cannonball 
Where were you while we were getting high? 
Someday you will find me 
Caught beneath the landslide 
In a champagne supernova in the sky 
Someday you will find me 
Caught beneath the landslide 
In a champagne supernova 
A champagne supernova in the sky 
Wake up the dawn and ask her why 
A dreamer dreams, she never dies 
Wipe that tear away now from your eye 
Slowly walking down the hall 
Faster than a cannonball 
Where were you while we were getting high? 
Someday you will find me 
Caught beneath the landslide 
In a champagne supernova in the sky 
Someday you will find me 
Caught beneath the landslide 
In a champagne supernova 
A champagne supernova 
'Cuz we don't believe 
That they're gonna get away from the summer 
But you and I will never die 
The world's still spinning around we don't know why 
Why-why-why-why-i-i 
(guitar solo) 
How many special people change? 
How many lives are living strange? 
Where were you while we were getting high? 
Slowly walking down the hall 
Faster than a cannonball 
Where were you while we were getting high? 
Someday you will find me 
Caught beneath the landslide 
In a champagne supernova in the sky 
Someday you will find me 
Caught beneath the landslide 
In a champagne supernova 
A champagne supernova 
'Cuz we don't believe 
That they're gonna get away from the summer 
But you and I will never die 
The world's still spinning around we don't know why 
Why-why-why-why-i-i 
(a really long guitar solo) 
(background - sounds like a bunch of "No"'s) 
(birds chirping) 
(more guitar) 
How many special people change? 
How many lives are living strange? 
Where were you while we were getting high? 
We were getting high


----------



## meangirl

I live in an apartment on the 99th floor of my block
And I sit at home lookin' out the window imagining the world has stopped
Then in flies a guy who's all dressed up just like Union Jack
And says, I've won five pounds if I have his kind of detergent pack 

I said 
Hey, you, get off of my cloud
Hey, you, get off of my cloud
Hey, you, get off of my cloud
Don't hang around 'cause two's a crowd on my cloud, baby

The telephone is ringing, I say, "Hi, it's me. Who is it there on the line?" 
A voice says, "Hi, hello, how are you? Well, I guess I'm doin' fine" 
He says, "It's 3 AM, there's too much noise, don't you people ever wanna go to 
bed? 
Just 'cause you feel so good, do you have to drive me out of my head?" 

Chorus

I was sick and tired,fed up with this and decided to take a drive downtown 
It was so very quiet and peaceful, there was nobody, not a soul around 
I laid myself out, I was so tired, and I started to dream 
In the mornin the parkin tickets were just like flags stuck on my windscreen. 

Chorus


----------



## NikkoBlues

*"Kathy's Song", Simon & Garfunkel*

I hear the drizzle of the rain
Like a memory it falls
Soft and warm continuing
Tapping on my roof and walls.

And from the shelter of my mind
Through the window of my eyes
I gaze beyond the rain-drenched streets
To England where my heart lies.

My mind's distracted and diffused
My thoughts are many miles away
They lie with you when you're asleep
And kiss you when you start your day.

And a song I was writing is left undone
I don't know why I spend my time
Writing songs I can't believe
With words that tear and strain to rhyme.

And so you see I have come to doubt
All that I once held as true
I stand alone without beliefs
The only truth I know is you.

And as I watch the drops of rain
Weave their weary paths and die
I know that I am like the rain
There but for the grace of you go I.


----------



## meangirl

*Sarah McLachlan*
* I Will Remember You Lyrics*
*I will remember you
*Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

Remember the good times that we had? 
I let them slip away from us when things got bad
How clearly I first saw you smilin’ in the sun
Wanna feel your warmth upon me, I wanna be the one

I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

I’m so tired but I can’t sleep
Standin’ on the edge of something much too deep
It’s funny how we feel so much but we cannot say a word
We are screaming inside, but we can’t be heard

But I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

I’m so afraid to love you, but more afraid to loose
Clinging to a past that doesn’t let me choose
Once there was a darkness, deep and endless night
You gave me everything you had, oh you gave me light

And I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories

And I will remember you
Will you remember me? 
Don’t let your life pass you by
Weep not for the memories
Weep not for the memories


----------



## meangirl

*Everybody hurts..*


When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
When you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on
Don't let yourself go, 'cause everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes

Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go, (hold on)
When you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on

'Cause everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on

Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
Everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on
Everybody hurts. You are not alone


----------



## meangirl

Ozzy...

Times have changed and times are strange
Here I come, but I aint the same
Mama, Im coming home
Times gone by seem to be
You could have been a better friend to me
Mama, Im coming home

You took me in and you drove me out
Yeah, you had me hypnotized
Lost and found and turned aroound
By the fire in your eyes

You made me cry, you told me lies
But I cant stand to say goodbye
Mama, Im coming home
I could be right, I could be wrong
Hurts so bad, its been so long
Mama, Im coming home

Selfish love yeah were both alone
The ride before the fall
But Im gonna take this heart of stone
I just got to have it all

Chorus
Ive seen your face a hundred times
Everyday weve been apart
I dont care about the sunshine, yeah
cause mama, mama, Im coming home
Im coming home

You took me in and you drove me out
Yeah, you had me hypnotized
Lost and found and turned around
By the fire in your eyes


----------



## meangirl

*LITA FORD*
"Kiss Me Deadly" I went to a party last Saturday night
I didn't get laid, I got in a fight,
Uh, huh
It ain't no big thing
Late for my job and the traffic was bad
Had to borrow ten bucks from my old man,
Uh, huh
It ain't no big thing
I went to a party last Saturday night
I told you that story, I'd be alright
Uh, huh
It ain't no big thing

But I know what I like
I know I like dancin' with you
And I know what you like
I know you like dancin' with me
Yeah, yeah

Kiss me once
Kiss me twice
C'mon pretty baby, kiss me deadly

Had a few beers, gettin' high
Sittin', watchin' the time go by,
Uh, huh
It ain't no big thing
Nothin' to eat and no TV
Lookin' in the mirror don't get it for me
Uh, huh
It ain't no big thing

But I know what I like
I know I like dancin' with you
And I know what you like
I know you like dancin' with me
Oh, yeah

Kiss me once
Kiss me twice
C'mon pretty baby, kiss me deadly

Kiss me once
Kiss me twice
C'mon pretty baby, kiss me deadly

You know I like dancin' with you
Dancin' with you
C'mon

Kiss me once
Kiss me twice
C'mon pretty baby, kiss me deadly

Kiss me once
Kiss me twice
C'mon pretty baby, kiss me
C'mon pretty baby, kiss me
C'mon pretty baby, kiss me deadly


----------



## meangirl

I woke up this morning
And the sun was gone
Turned on some music
To start my day
I lost myself in a familiar song
I closed my eyes and I slipped away
More than a feeling
When I hear that old song they used to play
I begin dreaming
When I see my marianne walk away
I see my marianne walking away
So many people have come and gone
The faces fade as the years go by
And still I recall as I wonder on
As clear as the sun in the southern sky
More than a feeling
When I hear that old song they used to play
I begin dreaming
When I see my marianne walk away
I see my marianne walking away
When Im tired and thinking cold
I hide in my music, forget the day
And dream of a girl I used to know
I closed my eyes and she slipped away
She slipped away
She slipped away
More than a feeling
When I hear that old song they used to play
I begin dreaming
When I see my marianne walk away
More than a feeling
When I hear that old song they used to play
I begin dreaming
When I hear that old song they used to play
More than a feeling


----------



## Lilypad

2 AM and she calls me 'cause I'm still awake,
"Can you help me unravel my latest mistake?
I don't love him. Winter just wasn't my season"
Yeah we walk through the doors, so accusing their eyes
Like they have any right at all to critisize,
Hypocrites, you're all here for the very same reason

'Cause you can't jump the track,we're like cars on a cable
and life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button, girl.
So cradle your head in your hands
And breathe, just breathe,
Oh breathe, just breathe

In May he turned 21 on the base at Fort Bliss
"Just a day," he said down to the flask in his fist,
"Ain't been sober, since maybe October of last year."
And here in town you can tell he's been down for a while,
But, my God, it's so beautiful when the boy smiles,
Wanna hold him. maybe I'll just sing about it.

'Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table.
No one can find the rewind button, boys
So cradle your head in your hands,
And breathe, just breathe
Oh breathe, just breathe

There's a light at each end of this tunnel, you shout
'Cause you're just as far in as you'll ever be out
and These mistakes you've made, you'll just make them again
If you only try turning around.

2 AM and I'm still awake, writing a song
If I get it all down on paper, its no longer
inside of me, threatening the life it belongs to
And I feel like I'm naked in front of the crowd
'Cause these words are my diary, screaming out loud
And I know that you'll use them, however you want to

But you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button, now
Sing it if you understand,
and breathe, just breathe
woah breathe, just breathe,
oh breathe, just breathe,
oh breathe, just breathe

For my friend Colleen


----------



## Larry Gude

*War...*

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
He drink whiskey, Poncho drink the wine
He drink whiskey, Poncho drink the wine

We met down on the fort of Rio Grande
We met down on the fort of Rio Grande
Eat the salted peanuts out of can
Eat the salted peanuts out the can

The outlaws had us pinned down at the fort
The outlaws had us pinned down at the fort
Cisco came in blastin', drinkin' port
Cisco came in blastin', drinkin' port

They rode the sunset, horse was made of steel
They rode the sunset, horse was made of steel
Chased a gringo last night through a field
Chased a gringo last night through a field

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine

The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid was a friend of mine

The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine
The Cisco Kid he was a friend of mine


----------



## virgovictoria

INXS - I'm telling my age! 

All veils and misty
Streets of blue
Almond looks
That chill divine
Some silken moment
Goes on forever
And we're leaving broken hearts behind

Mystify
Mystify me
Mystify
Mystify me

I need perfection
Some twisted selection
That tangles me
To keep me alive

In all that exists
None have your beauty
I see your face
I will survive

Eternally wild with the power
To make every moment come alive
All those stars that shine upon you
Will kiss you every night

All veils and misty
Streets of blue
Almond looks
That chill divine
Some silken moment
Goes on forever
And we're leaving
Yeah we're leaving broken hearts behind

You're eternally wild with the power
To make every moment come alive
All those stars that shine upon you
And they'll kiss you every night


----------



## virgovictoria

I'm standing here on the ground
The sky above won't fall down
See no evil in all direction
Resolution of happiness
Things have been dark
For too long

Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me

I found a love I had lost
It was gone for too long
Hear no evil in all directions
Execution of bitterness
Message received loud and clear

Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me

I'm standing here on the ground
The sky above won't fall down
See no evil in all directions
Resolution of happiness
Things have been dark for too long

Don't change for you
Don't change a thing for me


----------



## Angel

White Flag, Dido


I know you think that I shouldn't still love you, 
I'll tell you that.
But if I didn't say it, well I'd still have felt it 
where's the sense in that? 

I promise I'm not trying to make your life harder 
Or return to where we were 

Well I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be 

I know I left too much mess and 
destruction to come back again 
And I caused but nothing but trouble 
I understand if you can't talk to me again 
And if you live by the rules of "it's over" 
then I'm sure that that makes sense 

Well I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be 

And when we meet 
Which I'm sure we will 
All that was then 
Will be there still 
I'll let it pass 
And hold my tongue 
And you will think 
That I've moved on.... 

Well I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be 

Well I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be 

Well I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be


----------



## slotted

Artist/Band: Daniels Charlie
Lyrics for Song: Long Haired Country Boy
Lyrics for Album: A Decade of Hits
People say I'm no-good,
And crazy as a loon.
I get stoned in the morning,
I get drunk in the afternoon.
Kinda like my old blue tick hound,
I like to lay around in the shade,
An', I ain't got no money,
But I damn sure got it made.

'Cos I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',
If I can't get it on my own.
If you don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.

Preacher man talkin' on the TV,
He's a-puttin' down the rock 'n' roll.
He wants me to send a donation,'Cos he's worried about my soul.
He said: "Jesus walked on the water,"And I know that is true,
But sometimes I think that preacher man,
Would like to do a little walkin', too.

But I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',
If I can't get it on my own.
You don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.

Instrumental Break.

A poor girl wants to marry, And a rich girl wants to flirt.
A rich man goes to college,And a poor man goes to work.
A drunkard wants another drink of wine,And a politician wants a vote.
I don't want much of nothin' at all,But I will take another toke.

'Cos I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',If I can't get it on my own.
If you don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone.


----------



## Rael

Nature Boy: sung by Nat King Cole


There was a boy
A very strange enchanted boy
They say he wandered very far, very far
Over land and sea
A little shy and sad of eye
But very wise was he

And then one day
A magic day he passed my way
And while we spoke of many things
Fools and kings
This he said to me
"The greatest thing you'll ever learn
Is just to love and be loved in return"

<instrumental interlude>

"The greatest thing you'll ever learn
Is just to love and be loved in return"


----------



## virgovictoria

*I L O V E Me Some Chris Cornell..*

.. Regardless of who he leads for - or solo

Nothing seems to kill me no matter how hard I try
Nothing is closing my eyes
Nothing can beat me down for your pain or delight
And nothing seems to break me
No matter how hard I fall nothing can break me at all
Not one for giving up though not invincible I know

Ive givin everything I need
Id give you everything I own
Id give in if it could at least be ours alone
Ive given everything I could
To blow it to hell and gone
Burrow down in and
Blow up the outside world

Someone tried to tell me something
Dont let the world get you down
Nothing will do me in before I do myself
So save it for your own and the ones you can help

Want to make it understood
Wanting though I never would
Trying though I know its wrong
Blowing it to hell and gone
Wishing though I never could
Blow up the outside world


----------



## virgovictoria

*Previous Post was Soundgarden, This is Temple of the Dog*

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadence
But I can't feed on the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled

Yeah
But it's on the table
The fire's cooking
And they're farming babies
The slaves are all working

Blood is on the table
The mouths are all choking
But I'm goin' hungry
Yeah

I don't mind stealing bread
From the mouths of decadence
But I can't feed on the powerless
When my cup's already overfilled
Oho, ah

But it's on the table
The fire is cooking
And they're farming babies
The slaves are all working

And it's on the table
Their mouths are all choking
But I'm going hungry (Going hungry)
I'm going hungry (Going hungry)
I'm going hungry (Going hungry)


----------



## virgovictoria

*Audioslave*

And with the early dawn
Moving right along
I couldn't buy an eyeful of sleep
And in the aching night under satellites
I was not received
Built with stolen parts
A telephone in my heart
Someone get me a priest
To put my mind to bed
This ringing in my head
Is this a cure or is this a disease

(chorus)
Nail in my hand
From my creator
You gave me life
Now show me how to live

And in the after birth
On the quiet earth
Let the stains remind you
You thought you made a man
You better think again
Before my role defines you

(chorus)
Nail in my hand
From my creator
You gave me life
Now show me how to live

And in your waiting hands
I will land
And roll out of my skin
And in your final hours I will stand
Ready to begin


----------



## virgovictoria

*Chris Cornell - Solo*

If you take a life, do you know what you'll give
Odds are, you won't like what it is
When the storm arrives, would you be seen with me 
By the merciless eyes I've deceived

I've seen angels fall from blinding heights
But you yourself are nothing so divine
Just next in line

Arm yourself because no-one else here will save you
The odds will betray you
And I will replace you
You can't deny the prize; it may never fulfill you
It longs to kill you
Are you willing to die

The coldest blood runs through my veins
You know my name

If you come inside, things will not be the same 
When you return to my night
If you think you've won
You never saw me change 
The game that we have been playing

I've seen diamonds cut through harder men 
Than you yourself 
but if you must pretend
You may meet your end

Arm yourself because no-one else here will save you
The odds will betray you
And I will replace you
You can't deny the prize; it may never fulfill you
It longs to kill you
Are you willing to die

The coldest blood runs through my veins

Try to hide your hand
Forget how to feel
(Forget how to feel)
Life is gone with just a spin of the wheel 
(A spin of the wheel) 

Arm yourself because no-one else here will save you
The odds will betray you
And I will replace you
You can't deny the prize; it may never fulfill you
It longs to kill you
Are you willing to die

The coldest blood runs through my veins
You know my name
(You know my name) 
You know my name
(You know my name) 
you know my name!
You know my name!
You know my name!


----------



## Rael

Oran Juice Jones - The Rain

I saw you (and him)
walking in the rain
You were holding hands
and I'll never be the same.

Tossing and turning another sleepless night
The rain crashes against my window pane
Jumped into my car didn't drive too far
That moment I knew I would never be the same.

Chorus

Chorus

Now here you are begging to me
To give our love another try
Girl I love you and I always will
But darling right now I've got to say goodbye 'Cause

Chorus

Chorus

(I saw you)
Hey hey baby how ya doin' come on in here
(Walking in the rain)
Got some hot chocolate on the stove waiting for you
Listen first things first let me hang up the coat
(You were holding hands and I'll)
Yeah how was your day today
Did you miss me
(Never be the same)
You did? Yeah? I missed you too
I missed you so much I followed you today
(I saw you)
That's right now close your mouth
'Cause you cold busted
(Walking in the rain)
Now just sit down here, sit down here
I'm so upset with you I don't know what to do
(You were holding hands and I'll)
You know my first impulse was to run up on you
And do a Rambo
(Never be the same)
I was about to jam you and flat blast both of you
But I didn't wanna mess up
this thirt-seven hundred dollar lynx coat
So instead I chilled -- That's right chilled
I called up the bank and took out every dime.
Than I cancelled all your credit cards...
I stuck you up for every piece of jewelery
I ever bought you!
Don't go lookin' in that closet
'cause everything you came here with
is packed up and waiting for you in the guest room.
What were you thinking?
You don't mess with the Juice!
I gave you silk suits, blue diamonds and gucci handbags.
I gave you things you couldn't even pronounce!
But now I can't give you nothing but advice.
Cause you're still young, yeah, you're young.
And you're gonna find somebody like me one of these days
Until then, you know what you gotta do?
You gotta get on outta here
with that alley-cat-coat-wearing,
punch-bucket-shoe-wearing crumbcake I saw you with.
Cause youdismissed!
That's right, Silly rabbit,
tricks are made for kids, don't you know that.
You without me is like corn flakes without the milk!
This is my world.
You're just a squirrel trying to get a nut!
Now get on outta here.
Scat! Don't touch that coat...


----------



## jazz lady

*For Vrai...*

I heard this song today on the radio and couldn't stop laughing.  

Mama's got a squeeze box she wears on her chest,
and when Daddy comes home, he never gets no rest.

'Cause she's playin' all night,
And the music's alright.
Mama's got a squeeze box,
Daddy never sleeps at night.

Well the kids don't eat
And the dog can't sleep.
There's no escape from the music
In the whole damn street.

'Cause she's playin' all night,
And the music's all right.
Mama's got a squeeze box,
Daddy never sleeps at night.

She goes in and out and in and out
and in and out and in and out.

'Cause she's playin' all night,
And the music's all right.
Mama's got a squeeze box,
Daddy never sleeps at night.

She goes, squeeze me, come on and squeeze me
Come on and tease me like you do
I'm so in love with you
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes in and out and in and out and in and out and in and out
'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night.



Yeah, Mama plays the accordion all right.


----------



## vraiblonde

I can't help it I don't have a dirty mind.  All I ever pictured was Mama playing the accordion and Daddy can't sleep because of the noise


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I can't help it I don't have a dirty mind.  All I ever pictured was Mama playing the accordion and Daddy can't sleep because of the noise



I know.  That's what makes it so funny.   Sweet, innocent Nebraska girl.


----------



## jazz lady

*Ray Charles...*

Do I ever cross your mind
Darlin' do you ever see
Some situation somewhere, somehow
Triggers your memory

And do you ever wonder
What became of all the time
And darlin' do I ever, ever cross your mind

And do I ever cross your mind
Uninvited - 
Or when you're lonely
Or does it only, happen to me

Do you ever want to know
Do old dreams go on endlessly
Or do they just run down
Somehow and gradually become
The custody
Of that melancholy jailer
Father time
Ohh, darlin' do I ever, ever cross your mind

Honey, do you ever wonder
What became of all the time
Tell me now
Do I ever, ever cross your mind
Oh darlin', I got to know
If I ever, ever cross your mind


----------



## jazz lady

*A new one by Bon Jovi...*

Feels something like summertime
Top down ain't nothing but time
Radio's on and you're by my side
Feels something like summertime

These days life goes like this
Wake up, check that off of some list
Gotta be a little something more than this
The botton of my coffee cup
I keep a, postcard in the back of my mind
White sand, sunshine
And you sining like a brand new daimond
It's keeping me for giving up
Thinking like I had enough

You make me feel something like summertime
Top down ain't nothing but time
Radio's on and you're by my side
Feels something like summertime
Like a first slow dance and a first long kiss
There ain't nothing baby better then this
It's like a beach blanket and a bottle of wine
It feels something like summertime
Sum-summer-summertime

I was a warm breeze with a cool tan
Life mapped out on the back of my hand
When I was laughing I was making plans
But I didnt laugh when I found you
Theres' a heaven baby you're the proof

You make me feel something like summertime
Top down ain't nothing but time
Radio's on and you're by my side
Feels something like summertime
Like a first slow dance and a first long kiss
There ain't nothing baby better then this
It's like a beach blanket and a bottle of wine
It feels something like summertime
Sum-summer-summertime

[Solo]

Feel something like summertime
Top down ain't nothing but time
Radio's on for me and my valentine
It's like that first slow dance and that first long kiss
There ain't nothing baby better then this
It's like a beach blanket and a bottle of wine (yeah)
Feels something like summertime
Top down ain't nothing but time
Radio's on and you're by my side,
Feels something like summertime
Just like summer time
Sum-sum-sumertime
Something like summertime


----------



## jazz lady

*And one last one by Shinedown...*

I feel like there is no need for conversation
Some questions are better left without a reason
And I would rather reveal myself than my situation
Now and then I consider, my hesitation

The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning, burning bright

I wonder if the things I did were just to be different
To spare myself of the constant shame of my existence
And I would surely redeem myself in my desperation
Here and now I'll express, my situation

The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning bright

The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning 

There's nothing ever wrong but nothing's ever right
Such a cruel contradiction
I know I cross the lines its not easy to define
I'm born to indecision
There's always something new some path I'm supposed to choose
With no particular rhyme or reason

The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning bright

The more the light shines through me
I pretend to close my eyes
The more the dark consumes me
I pretend I'm burning

I feel like there is no need for conversation


----------



## virgovictoria

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Do I ever cross your mind
> Darlin' do you ever see
> Some situation somewhere, somehow
> Triggers your memory
> 
> And do you ever wonder
> What became of all the time
> And darlin' do I ever, ever cross your mind
> 
> And do I ever cross your mind
> Uninvited -
> Or when you're lonely
> Or does it only, happen to me
> 
> Do you ever want to know
> Do old dreams go on endlessly
> Or do they just run down
> Somehow and gradually become
> The custody
> Of that melancholy jailer
> Father time
> Ohh, darlin' do I ever, ever cross your mind
> 
> Honey, do you ever wonder
> What became of all the time
> Tell me now
> Do I ever, ever cross your mind
> Oh darlin', I got to know
> If I ever, ever cross your mind


----------



## lovinmaryland

*Sorrow * 
by:
*Bad Religion*

Father can you hear me?
How have I let you down?
I curse the day that I was born
and all the sorrow in this world

Let me take you to the herding ground 
where all good men are trampled down
Just to settle a bet that could not be won 
between a prideful father and his son

Will you guide me now for I can't see a reason 
for the suffering and this long misery
What if every living soul could be upright and strong? 
Well then I do imagine

There will be (sorrow)
Yeah there will be (sorrow)
And there will be sorrow no more

When all soldiers lay their weapons down 
or when all kings and all queens relinquish their crowns
Or when the only true messiah rescues us 
from ourselves it's easy to imagine

There will be (sorrow)
Yeah there will be (sorrow)
And there will be sorrow no more

There will be (sorrow)
Yeah there will be (sorrow)
And there will be sorrow no more

Yeah there will be (sorrow)
Yeah there will be (sorrow)
And there will be sorrow no more


----------



## Kerad

Garbage :

I'm only happy when it rains
I'm only happy when it's complicated
And though I know you can't appreciate it
I'm only happy when it rains
You know I love it when the news is bad
And why it feels so good to feel so sad
I'm only happy when it rains

Pour your misery down, pour your misery down on me
Pour your misery down, pour your misery down on me

I'm only happy when it rains
I feel good when things are going wrong
I only listen to the sad sad songs
I'm only happy when it rains

I only smile in the dark
My only comfort is the night gone black
I didn't accidentally tell you that
I'm only happy when it rains
You'll get the message by the time I'm through
When I complain about me and you
I'm only happy when it rains

Pour your misery down,
(pour your misery down on me)
Pour your misery down,
(pour your misery down on me)
Pour your misery down,
(pour your misery down on me)
Pour your misery down,
(pour your misery down on me)
Pour your misery down
You can keep me company as long as you don't care

I'm only happy when it rains
You wanna hear about my new obsession
I'm riding high upon a deep depression
I'm only happy when it rains

(Pour some misery down on me)
I'm only happy when it rains
(Pour some misery down on me)
I'm only happy when it rains
(Pour some misery down on me)
I'm only happy when it rains
(Pour some misery down on me)
I'm only happy when it rains

(Pour some misery down on me)
(Pour some misery down on me)
(Pour some misery down on me)
(Pour some misery down on me)

I'm only happy when it rains
(Pour some misery down on me)
I'm only happy when it rains
(Pour some misery down on me)
I'm only happy when it rains
(Pour some misery down on me)


----------



## Richard Cranium

You walked into the party like you were walking onto a yacht
Your hat strategically dipped below one eye
Your scarf it was apricot
You had one eye on the mirror as you watched yourself gavotte
And all the girls dreamed that theyd be your partner
Theyd be your partner, and...

Youre so vain, you probably think this song is about you
Youre so vain, Ill bet you think this song is about you
Dont you? dont you? 

You had me several years ago when I was still quite naive
Well you said that we made such a pretty pair
And that you would never leave
But you gave away the things you loved and one of them was me
I had some dreams, they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and...

I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and...
Well I hear you went up to saratoga and your horse naturally won
Then you flew your lear jet up to nova scotia
To see the total eclipse of the sun
Well youre where you should be all the time
And when youre not youre with
Some underworld spy or the wife of a close friend
Wife of a close friend, and...


----------



## Fubar

*Earth, Wind and Fire's*

When you feel down and out
Sing a song, it'll make your day
Here's a time to shout
Sing a song, it'll make a way
Sometimes it's hard to care
Sing a song, it'll make your day
A smile so hard to bear
Sing a song, it'll make a way

Singasong
Singasong
Singasong
Singasong

Bring your heart to believing
Sing a song, it'll make your day
Life ain't about no retrieving
Sing a song, it'll make a way
Give yourself what you need
Sing a song, it'll make your day
Smile, smile smile and believe
Sing a song, it'll make a way

Singasong
Singasong
Singasong
Singasong


----------



## FireBrand

*"Crazy biatch"*

All right!

Break me down, you got a lovely face
We're going to your place
And now you got to freak me out
Scream so loud, getting fukin' laid
You want me to stay, but I got to make my way

Hey
You're crazy biatch
But you fuk so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on

Hey
You're crazy biatch
But you fuk so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on

Take it off, the paper is your game
You jump in bed with fame
Another one night paid in full, uh
You're so fine, it won't be a loss
Cashing in the rocks, just to get you face to face

Hey
You're crazy biatch
But you fuk so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on

Hey
You're crazy biatch
But you fuk so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on

Get the video
fuk you so good
Get the video
fuk you so good

Crazy biatch
Crazy biatch
Crazy...biatch

Hey
You're crazy biatch
But you fuk so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on

Hey
You're crazy biatch
But you fuk so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back, come on

Baby girl
You want it all
To be a star
You'll have to go down
Take it off
No need to talk
You're crazy
But I like the way you fuk me

Hey
You're crazy biatch
But you fuk so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on

Hey
You're crazy biatch
But you fuk so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on
You keep me right on

You're crazy
But I like the way you fuk me


----------



## FireBrand

Are you going to Scarborough Fair? Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme.
Remember me to one who lives there, she once was a true love of mine.

Tell her to make me a cambric shirt (On the side of a hill in the deep forest green).
Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme (Tracing a sparrow on snow-crested ground).
Without no seams nor needlework (Blankets and bedclothes the child of the mountain).
Then she'll be a true love of mine (Sleeps unaware of the clarion call).

Tell her to find me an acre of land (On the side of a hill, a sprinkling of leaves).
Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme (Washes the grave with silvery tears).
Between the salt water and the sea strands (A soldier cleans and polishes a gun).
Then she'll be a true love of mine.

Tell her to reap it in a sickle of lead (War bellows, blazing in scarlet battalions).
Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme (Generals order their soldiers to kill).
And gather it all in a bunch of heather (And to fight for a cause they've long ago forgotten).
Then she'll be a true love of mine.

Are you going to Scarborough Fair? Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme.
Remember me to one who lives there, she once was a true love of mine


----------



## missperky

When I am down, and oh my soul, so weary, 
when troubles come and my heart burdened be. 
Then, I am still and wait here in the silence, 
until You come and sit awhile with me. 

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains. 
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas. 
I am strong, when I am on Your shoulders 
You raise me up to more than I can be. 

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains. 
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas. 
I am strong, when I am on Your shoulders. 
You raise me up to more than I can be. 

There is no life, no life without its hunger, 
each restless heart beats so imperfectly. 
But when You come and I am filled with wonder, 
sometimes, I think I glimpse eternity. 

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains. 
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas. 
I am strong, when I am on Your shoulders. 
You raise me up to more than I can be. 

You raise me up, to more than I can be.


----------



## Kerad

*Guns N Roses* - Sympathy For The Devil
(Written by The Rolling Stones)


Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul and faith

And I was 'round when Jesus Christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

I stuck around St. Petersberg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the Czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain

I rode a tank
Held a general's rank
When the Blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
What's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game,

I watched with glee
As your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the Gods they made

I shouted out
"Who killed the Kennedys?"
When after all
It was you and me

Let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadors
Who get killed before they reached Bombay

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's confusing you
Is just the nature of my game

Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me Lucifer
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint

So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politics
Or I'll lay your soul to waste, um yeah

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, um baby, get down

Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!

Tell me baby, what's my name
Tell me honey, baby guess my name
Tell me baby, what's my name
I tell you one time, you're to blame

Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah

What's my name
Tell me, baby, what's my name
Tell me, sweetie, what's my name

Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah


----------



## FireBrand

Now summertimes here babe, need somethin to keep you cool
Ah now summertimes here babe, need somethin to keep you cool
Better look out now though, daves got somethin for you
Tell ya what it is

Im your ice cream man, stop me when Im passin by
Oh my my, Im your ice cream man, stop me when Im passin by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Hold on a second baby

I got good lemonade, ah, dixie cups
All flavors and push ups too
Im your ice cream man, baby, stop me when Im passin by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Hold on, one more

Well, Im usually passin by just about eleven oclock
Uh huh, I never stop, Im usually passin by, just around eleven oclock
And if you let me cool you one time, youll be my regular stop
All right boys

I got good lemonade, ah, dixie cups
All flavors and push ups too
Im your ice cream man, stop me when Im passin by
See now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Yes Im your ice cream man, stop me when Im passin by
Im your ice cream man, stop me when Im passin by
They say all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
Ah, one time

Im your ice cream man, stop me when Im passin by
Im your ice cream man, stop me when Im passin by
They say all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy
One time, boys
Im your ice cream man
Im your ice cream man
B-b-b-b-b-b-b-baby
Ah my, my, my
All my flavors are guaranteed to satis-uh-fy
Ow


----------



## meangirl

*"Relax"

*Oh oh
Wee-ell-Now!

Relax don't do it
When you want to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
When you want to come

Relax don't do it
When you want to to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Relax don't do it
When you want to suck to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Come-oh oh oh

But shoot it in the right direction
Make making it your intention-ooh yeah
Live those dreams
Scheme those schemes
Got to hit me
Hit me
Hit me with those laser beams

I'm coming
I'm coming-yeah

Relax don't do it
When you want to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come

Relax don't do it
When you want to suck to it
Relax don't do it (love)
When you want to come
When you want to come
When you want to come
Come-huh

Get it up
The scene of love
Oh feel it

Relax
Higher higher

Hey-
Pray


----------



## meangirl

She was a fast machine,
She kept her motor clean,
She was the fastest damn woman that I ever seen,

She had sightless eyes,
Telling me no lies,
Knockin' me out with those American thighs,

Taking more than her share,
Had me fighting for air,
She told me to come, but I was already there,

'Cause the walls started shaking,
The earth was quaking,
My mind was achin',
And we were makin' it and you...

Shook me all night long,
Yeah you, shook me all night long.

Working double time on the seduction line,
She was one of a kind,
She's just mine all mine,

Wanted no applause,
It's just another cause,
Made a meal out of me, and come back for more,

Had to cool me down,
To take another round,
Now I'm back in the ring to take another swing

But the walls were shaking,
The earth was quaking,
My mind was aching,
And we were making it and you...

Shook me all night long,
Yeah you, shook me all night long,
Knocked me out, I said you
Shook me all night long,
Had me shaking and you,
Shook me all night long,
Well you shook me,
Well you shook me...

You really shook me and YOU!
Shook me all night long,
Aaaaahaaaahaaaah You...
Shook me all night long,
Yeah yeah you,
Shook me all night long,
You really got me and you,
Shook me all night long,
Yeah you shook me,
Yeah you shook me,
All night long.


----------



## Agee

All the little children of the world
Red and yellow, black and white
They are precious in his sight
Jesus loves the little children of the world")

Everything is beautiful in its own way
Like a starry summer night
Or a snow covered winter's day
And everybody's beautiful in their own way
And under God's heaven
The world's gonna find a way.

There is none so blind as he who will not see
We must not close our minds
We must let our thoughts be free
For every hour that passes by
You know the world gets a little bit older
It's time to realize that beauty lies
In the eyes of the beholder.

And everything is beautiful in its own way
Like a starry summer night
Or a snow covered winter's day
Ah, sing it children
Everybody's beautiful, oh in their own way
Under God's heaven the world's gonna find a way.

We shouldn't care about the length of his hair
Or the color of the skin
Don't worry about what shows from without
But the love that lives within
And we gonna get it all together now
Everything gonna work out fine
Just take a little time to look on the good side my friend
And straighten it out in your mind

And everything is beautiful in its own way
Like a starry summer night
Or a snow covered winter's day, ah sing it children
Everybody's beautiful, oh in their own way
Under God's heaven
The world's gonna find a way.

One more time
Everything is beautiful in its own way
Oh, in its own way
Like a starry summer night, or a snow covered winter's day.


----------



## Agee

Wake up Maggie I think I got somthing to say to you
It's late September and I really should be back at school
I know I keep you amused, but I feel I'm being used
Oh Maggie I couldn't have tried anymore.

You led me away from home
Just to save you from being alone
You stole my heart and that's what really hurts.

The morning sun when it's in your face really shows your age
But that don't worry me none, in my eyes your everything
I laughed at all of your jokes, my love you didn't need to coax
Oh Maggie I could have tried, anymore.

You led me away from home, just to save you from being alone
You stole my soul and that's a pain I can do without.

All I needed was a friend to lend a guiding hand
But you turned into a lover and mother what a lover you wore me out
All you did was wreck my bed, and in the morning kick me in the head
Oh Maggie I couldn't have tried, anymore.

You led me away from home, 'cause you didn't want to be alone
You stole my heart, I couldn't leave you if I tried.

I suppose I could collect my books and get on back to school
Or steal my daddy's cue and make a living out of playing pool
Or find myself a rock and roll band, that needs a helping hand
Oh Maggie I wish I'd never seen your face.

You made a first class fool out of me
But I was blind as a fool can be
You stole my heart, but I love you anyway

Maggie, I wish I'd, never seen your face
I'll get on back home, one of these days.


----------



## Agee

Well I never been to Spain
But I kinda like the music
Say the ladies are insane there
And they sure know how to use it
They don't abuse it
Never gonna lose it
I can't refuse it, umm

Well I never been to England
But I kinda like the Beatles
Well I headed out for Las Vegas
Only made it out to Needles
Can you feel it
Must be real it
Feels so good
Woah it feels so good

Well I never been to heaven
But I've been to Oklahoma
Woah they tell me I was born there
But I really don't remember
In Oklahoma, not Arizona
What does it matter
What does it matter

Woah I never been to Spain
But I kinda like the music
Say the ladies are insane there
And they sure know how to use it
They don't abuse it
Never gonna lose it
I can't refuse it, woah

Well I never been to heaven
But I've been to Oklahoma
Well they tell me I was born there
But I really don't remember
In Oklahoma, not Arizona
What does it matter
What does it matter.


----------



## Agee

Wash away my troubles, wash away my pain
With the rain in Shambala
Wash away my sorrow, wash away my shame
With the rain in Shambala

Ah woo yeah, yay yay yay yay yeah
Ah woo yeah, yay yay yay yay yeah

Everyone is helpful, everyone is kind
On the road in Shambala
Everyone is lucky, everyone is so kind
On the road in Shambala

Ah woo yeah, yay yay yay yay yeah
Ah woo yeah, yay yay yay yay yeah

How does your light shine in the halls of Shambala?
How does your light shine in the halls of Shambala?

I can tell my sister by the flowers in her eyes
On the road in Shambala
I can tell my brother by the flowers in his eyes
On the road in Shambala

Ah woo yeah, yay yay yay yay yeah
Ah woo yeah, yay yay yay yay yeah

How does your light shine in the halls of Shambala?
How does your light shine in the halls of Shambala?
Tell me how does your light shine in the halls of Shambala?
Tell me how does your light shine in the halls of Shambala?

Ah woo yeah, yay yay yay yay yeah
Ah woo yeah, on the road to Shambala

Ah woo yeah, Sha-Shambala
Ah woo yeah, on the road to Shambala


----------



## Agee

See the curtains hangin' in the window
In the evening on a Friday night
A little light a shinin' through the window
Lets me know everything's alright

Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind

See the paper layin' on the sidewalk
A little music from the house next door
So I walk on up to the doorstep
Through the screen and across the floor

Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind

Sweet days of summer the jasmine's in bloom
July is dressed up and playing her tune
When I come home, from a hard day's work
And your waitin' there
Not a care in the world

See the smile a waitin' in the kitchen
Food cookin' and the plates for two
Feel the arms that reach out to hold me
In the evening when the day is through

Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind
Summer breeze, makes me feel fine
Blowin' through the jasmine in my mind


----------



## Agee

I'm up on a tightwire
One side's ice and one is fire
It's a circus game with you and me

I'm up on a tight rope
One side's hate and one is hope
But the top hat on my head is all you see
And the wire seems to be the only place for me
A comedy of errors and I'm falling
Like a rubber neck giraffe you look into my past
Well maybe you're just too blind to, see

I'm up in the spotlight
Oh does it feel right
Oh the altitude seems to get to me
I'm up on a tight wire
Flanked by life and the funeral pyre
Putting on a show for you to see

Like a rubber neck giraffe you look into my past
Well maybe you're just too blind to, see

I'm up in the spotlight
Oh does it feel right
Oh the altitude seems to get to me
I'm up on a tight wire
Flanked by life and the funeral pyre
Putting on a show for you to see


----------



## hborror

Don't Worry, Be Happy
From the Movie "Cocktails"
Performed by Bobby McFerrin

Here is a little song I wrote
You might want to sing it note for note
Don't worry be happy
In every life we have some trouble
When you worry you make it double
Don't worry, be happy......

Ain't got no place to lay your head
Somebody came and took your bed
Don't worry, be happy
The land lord say your rent is late
He may have to litigate
Don't worry, be happy
Lood at me I am happy
Don't worry, be happy
Here I give you my phone number
When you worry call me
I make you happy
Don't worry, be happy
Ain't got no cash, ain't got no style
Ain't got not girl to make you smile
But don't worry be happy
Cause when you worry
Your face will frown
And that will bring everybody down
So don't worry, be happy (now).....

There is this little song I wrote
I hope you learn it note for note
Like good little children
Don't worry, be happy
Listen to what I say
In your life expect some trouble
But when you worry
You make it double
Don't worry, be happy......
Don't worry don't do it, be happy
Put a smile on your face
Don't bring everybody down like this
Don't worry, it will soon past
Whatever it is
Don't worry, be happy


----------



## FireBrand

*Strawbs - Hero and Herione*

Hero's face was gaunt and tanned
His sail was set in search of land
His life-raft, solely by him manned
Was guided by the tide
Heroine wore fleecy white
She beckoned like some savior bright
Shipwrecked sailors in the night
Were bid welcome to her side

Where one man's search must surely cease
The irresistible white fleece
Led Hero in search of the peace
Which she alone could offer
Thus he knelt before her feet
Wary lest their eyes should meet
He knew his life was incomplete
For he had yet to suffer

Enticing Heroine, so calm
Took Hero firmly by the arm
Told him that she meant no harm,
That she alone could save him
Hero could no longer speak
While realizing he was weak
His life increasingly grew bleak
For all the love she gave to him

While storm clouds gathered high above
The Heroine he grew to love
Turned slowly to a snow white dove
And spread her wings to fly
Crushed and broken in the end
Hero watched his sould ascend
Knowing that he was condemned
To sail all alone to die


----------



## RoseRed

This is a song about your wavelength
And my wavelength, baby
You turn me on
When you get me on your wavelength
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
With your wavelength
Oh, with your wavelength
With your wavelength
With your wavelength
Oh mama, oh mama, oh mama, oh mama oh mama, oh mama

Wavelength
Wavelength
You never let me down...no
You never let me down...no

When I'm down you always comfort me
When I'm lonely you see about me
You are ev'ry where you're 'sposed to be
And I can get your station
When I need rejuvenation

Wavelength
Wavelength
You never let me down...no
You never let me down...no

I heard the voice of America
Callin' on my wavelength
Tellin' me to tune in on my radio
I heard the voice of America
Callin' on my wavelength
Singin' "Come back, baby
Come back
Come back, baby
Come back"

Do do do dou-dit do do dou dit do do do do do
Do do do dou dit do do dou dit do do do do do

Won't you play that song again for me
About my lover, my lover in the grass, yeah, alright
You have told me 'bout my destiny
Singin' "Come back, baby
Come back
Come back, baby
Come back"

On my wavelength
Wavelength
You never let me down...no
You never let me down...no
When you get me on
When you get me on your wavelength
When you get me
Oh, yeah, Lord
You get me on your wavelength

You got yourself a boy
When you get me on
Get me on your wavelength
Ya radio, ya radio, ya radio
Ya radio, ya radio, ya radio


----------



## jazz lady

It's the muppet show!
It's time to play the music.
It's time to light the lights.
It's time to meet the muppets
On the muppet show tonight!

It's time to put on make up
It's time to dress up right
It's time to raise the curtain
On the muppet show tonight.

Why do we always come here
I guess we'll never know
It's like a kind of torture
To have to watch the show!

But now lets get things started
Why don't you get things started!?

To introduce our guest star
that's what I'm here to do
so it really makes me happy
to introduce to you.......

It's time to get things started on the most
Sensational, Inspirational, Celebrational,
Muppetational
This is what we call the muppet show!


----------



## RoseRed

Greetings, Kermit the Frog here
And today I'd like to tell you a little bit about the color green
Do you know what's green
Well I am for one thing
You see frogs are green, and I'm a frog
And that means that I'm green, you see

It's not that easy being green
Having to spend each day the color of the leaves
When I think it could be nicer being red, or yellow, or gold
Or something much more colorful like that

It's not easy being green
It seems you blend in with so many other ordinary things
And people tend to pass you over
'Cause you're not standing out
Like flashy sparkles in the water
Or stars in the sky

But green's the color of spring
And green can be cool and friendly-like
And green can be big like a mountain
Or important like a river
Or tall like a tree

When green is all there is to be
It could make you wonder why
But why wonder why wonder
I am green, and it'll do fine
It's beautiful, and I think it's what I want to be


----------



## FireBrand

Rubber Ducky, you're the one,
You make bathtime lots of fun,
Rubber Ducky, I'm awfully fond of you;

Woo woo be doo

Rubber Ducky, joy of joys,
When I squeeze you, you make noise!
Rubber Ducky, you're my very best friend, it's true!

Doo doo doo doo, doo doo

Every day when I 
Make my way to the tubby
I find a little fella who's 
Cute and yellow and chubby

Rub-a-dub-a-dubby!

Rubber Ducky, you're so fine
And I'm lucky that you're mine
Rubber ducky, I'm awfully fond of you.

Every day when I 
Make my way to the tubby
I find a little fella who's 
Cute and yellow and chubby

Rubber Ducky, you're so fine
And I'm lucky that you're mine
Rubber ducky, I'm awfully fond of -
Rubber ducky, I'd like a whole pond of -
Rubber ducky I'm awfully fond of you!

Doo doo, be doo


----------



## RoseRed

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
it's the most remarkable word I've ever seen 
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
i wish I knew exactly what I mean 
it starts out like an A word as anyone can see 
but somewhere in the middle it gets awful QR to me 
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
if I ever find out just what this word can mean 
i'll be the smartest bird the world has ever seen! 

it might be kind of an elephant 
or a funny kind of kazoo 
or strange, exotic turtle 
you never see in a zoo 
or maybe a kind of a doggie 
or particular shade of blue 
or maybe a pretty flower 
naah, not with a name like that, uh uh! 

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
it's the most remarkable word I've ever seen 
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
i wish I knew exactly what I mean 
it starts out like an A word as anyone can see 
but somewhere in the middle it gets awful QR to me 
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
if I ever find out just what this word can mean 
i'll be the smartest bird the world has ever seen!


----------



## jazz lady

Why are there so many songs about rainbows
And whats on the other side?
Rainbows are visions, but only illusions
And rainbows have nothing to hide
So we've been told and some choose to believe it
I know there wrong, wait and see
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection
The lovers, the dreamers, and me


Who said that every wish would be heard and answered
When wished on the morning star
Somebody thought of that, and someone believes it
And look what it's done so far
What's so amazing that keeps us star gazing
And what do we think we might see
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection
The lovers, the dreamers, and me

All of us under it's spell
We know that it's probably magic

Have you been half asleep? And have you heard voices?
I've heard them calling my name
Is this the sweet sound that calls the young sailors
The voice might be one in the same
I've heard it to many times to ignore it
It's something that I'm supposed to be
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection
The lovers, the dreamers, and me


----------



## RoseRed

Look at them 
And look at us 
One is Francine 
One is Gus 
Lots of people 
Think they're boring 
But we don't 
Not us 

He is gray 
And so is she 
You like pigeons 
Just like me 
Lots of people 
Think we're silly 
But I don't 
Not me 

We go for the same kind 
Of music 
Any old rousing march 
Will do 

We both like the same 
Kind of oatmeal 
It's no good without 
A lump or two 

Watch them soar 
Up to the sky 
They are flying 
So am I 

Lots of people 
Just don't understand 
But you do 
And so 
Do 
I 

You like oatmeal 
I do too 
You like paperclips 
Me too! 
You play checkers 
I do too 
You like me 
And I 
Like 
You


----------



## RoseRed

A pig, wearing a farmer outfit and holding a banjo, is sitting under a tree. If you look carefully, you can see the outlines of six chickens in the leaves of the tree.

Pig: (singing) Oh, there are chickens in the trees,
There are chickens in the trees.
Won't you listen to me, please?

(briefly, the chickens flutter about in the branches)

There are chickens in the trees.

Rooster: (entering from the right) Excuse me, old pig. I couldn't help but overhear you. Would you mind singing that song again, please?

Pig: Why, not at all - ahem...
(sings) Oh there are chickens in the trees,
There are chickens in the trees.
Won't you listen to me, please?

(briefly, the chickens flutter about again)

There are chickens in the trees.

Rooster: You know, that's a very nice song, but you've got it quite, quite wrong. I happen to be a professional chicken and I know for a fact that chickens don't live in trees.

Pig: Hmmm ... is that so?

Rooster: Absolutely. The very idea is utterly ridiculous, quite ridiculous. Chickens in the trees, indeed. What will they think of next?

(storms off)

Pig: (standing) Okay, fellas. You heard what the rooster said. Everyone out of the tree.

(The chickens all drop out of the tree, and walk away, clucking and pecking)


----------



## RoseRed

I know a tropical island 
Where the Mango moon and Banana sun shine 
And on this tropical island 
There lives a cousin of mine 

Sometimes he lives in the water 
Sometimes he lives on the land 
Sometimes he likes to go sun himself 
On soft Caribbean sand 

He's a Caribbean Amphibian 
He likes to hop in the tropical sea 
Caribbean Amphibian 
A frog in a coconut tree 

The flying fish and the turtles 
They've seen him hop where the pineapple grows 
He likes to see all the islands 
So, island-hopping he goes 

Sometimes he hops to Jamaica 
Sometimes to Haiti he hops 
Sometimes a warm Puerto Rican beach 
Is where he finally stops 

He's a Caribbean Amphibian 
He likes to hop in the tropical sea 
Caribbean Amphibian 
A frog in a coconut tree 

Sometimes he lives in the water 
Sometimes he lives on the land 
Sometimes he likes to play music in 
An all-amphibian band 

He's a Caribbean Amphibian 
He likes to hop in the tropical sea 
Caribbean Amphibian 
A frog in a coconut tree 

Everybody! 
He's a Caribbean Amphibian 
He likes to hop in the tropical sea 
Caribbean Amphibian 
A frog in a coconut tree 
A frog in the coconut tree 

Ribbet Ribbet!


----------



## RoseRed

Oh, hear that chicken pluck 
Makes me wanna cluck 
As with her beak those strings she's pickin' 
So shuffle your feet 
Flaps your arms to the beat 
'Cause it's the clucky clucky chicken 

Clucky clucky chicken 
Clucky clucky chicken 
Cluck, cluck 
Clucky clucky chicken 
Now shuffle your feet 
Flap your arms to the beat 
'Cause it's the clucky clucky chicken 

Oh, clucky clucky chicken 
Clucky clucky chicken 
Cluck, cluck 
Clucky clucky chicken 
Now add a cluck 
So they'll know 
You're no duck 
'Cause it's the clucky clucky chicken 

Yes, hear that chicken pluck 
Baby, you're in luck 
Her playin' makes all heartbeats quicken 
The pigs run amuck 
Even cows start to cluck 
Each time they hear the clucky chicken 

Clucky clucky chicken 
Clucky clucky chicken 
Cluck, cluck 
Clucky clucky chicken 
Now shuffle your feet 
Flap your arms to the beat 
'Cause it's the clucky clucky chicken 

Oh, clucky clucky chicken 
Clucky clucky chicken 
Cluck, cluck 
Clucky clucky chicken 
Now add a cluck 
So they'll know 
You're no duck 
'Cause it's the clucky clucky chicken 

That's the clucky clucky chicken 
Clucky clucky chicken 

Cluck!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> (The chickens all drop out of the tree, and walk away, clucking and pecking)



Another hen party breaking up.  :cluck:


----------



## jazz lady

A miracle of spring
A miracle of beauty
Bedazzled by magic of one's smile


A vision of loveliness
A universe of charms
We'll never until you're in our arms


Daffodils
Miss Piggy
Whippoorwills
Miss Piggy
Everything that's lovely and warm and spring
Miss Piggy
Fantasy
Miss Piggy
Ecstasy
Miss Piggy
All that's fair or wonderful or anything
Miss Piggy


When does the rapture begin and grow
Where does devotion and passion go
Oh, happiness
Miss Piggy
One cares
Miss Piggy
All the world's ever wanted
Was you - a dream come true
Ah, Miss Piggy
It's you


When does the rapture begin and grow
Where does devotion and passion go
Oh, happiness
Miss Piggy
One cares
Miss Piggy
All the world's ever wanted
Was you - a dream come true
Ah, Miss Piggy
It's you
It's you
It's you


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Another hen party breaking up.  :cluck:


Did you see the other one yet?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Did you see the other one yet?



Yes, I did.    How about this one?  

When I'm feeling down
And feeling sad
You come around
And make me glad
I got you
Oh, my little chicken

I love your feet
I love your breasts
I love the way you eat gravel
To help you digest
Oh, my little chicken

People say you're using me
In your heart you're a killer
But I know the worst
I should fear is
A slight case of salmonella
So lie right back
Don't you cry
If an egg can fit in there
Why can't I.....mmmmmmm
Oh my little

Bawk, Bawk, Bawk, Bawk
Bawk, Bawk, Bawk, Bawk
Bawk, Bawk, Bawk, Bawking Bawk,
Bawk, Bawk, Bawking Bawk

You're my love
My little chicken likes
To wear garter belts


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You're my love
> My little chicken likes
> To wear garter belts



OMFG!!!  Just add tiaras!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> OMFG!!!  Just add tiaras!



Adam Sandler at his finest.    Oh, this visual with all the others.  IF I get to sleep, the dreams I'm going to have.


----------



## RoseRed

*How about this one...*

I am chicken, hear me squawk
Hear me crow and hear me bawck
Watch me rule my roost
And strut around my coop
People say I've got great legs
And they're nuts about my eggs
And when they're sick they gobble down my soup

Oh yes, I am proud
Of the way I peck and scratch
I am plump, I am loud
Just don't count me 'till I hatch
I'm nutritious, I am pure, I'm delicious, I'm cocksure
I am tender, I'm exceptional
I am chicken!

I am chicken I'm not scared
'Cause I'm always well prepared
And I feed all kinds of people every day
I can cackle with the best
And I'll tackle any test
Showing even when I'm down, I'm still Grade A

Oh no, I'm no dumb cluck 
And I won't throw in the towel
I'm no turkey, I'm no duck
I'm the fairest of the fowl
I am tasteful to the end
I'm your finest feathered friend
I am plucky, I'm unflappable, I am chicken!

background singing chickens: 
She is tender, she is loud,
She is plucky, she is proud
She's delicious, she is pure
She's nutritious, she's cocksure
She can cook and she is chic
And we love her wings and beak
repeat


----------



## jazz lady

OMFG, I think I'm DONE.


----------



## RoseRed

*I'm not...*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> OMFG, I think I'm DONE.


Ernie: Excuse me, Mr. Hoots 
I hate to bug a busy bird 
But I want to learn the sax 
And I need a helpful word 
I always get a silly squeak 
When I play the blues 

Hoots: Ernie, keep your cool 
I'll teach ya how to blow the sax 
I think I dig your problem 
It's rubber, and it quacks 
You'll never find the skill you seek 
Till you pay your dues 

You gotta put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Yeah, you gotta leave the duck alone 
You gotta put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
If you wanna play the saxophone! 

You didn't hear a word I said 
You gotta get it through your head 
Don't be a stubborn cluck 
Ernie, lay aside the duck! 
I've learned a thing or two 
From years of playing in a band 
It's hard to play a saxophone 
With something in your hand 
To be a fine musician 
You're gonna have to face the facts 

Though you're blessed with flying fingers 
When you wanna wail, you're stuck 
What good are flying fingers 
If they're wrapped around a duck? 
Change the toy's position 
If you wanna ace the sax! 

You gotta put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Yeah, you gotta leave the duck alone 
You gotta put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
If you wanna play the saxophone! 

Don't have to put it on a train 
Don't have to wash it down the drain 
Don't have to lock it in a drawer 
Don't have to shove it out the door 
Don't have to stuff it in your pocket 
Or send it flyin' in a rocket! 
Don't have to get it out of town! 
Ernie, put the quacker down! 

You gotta put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Yeah, you gotta leave the duck alone 
You gotta put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
If you wanna play the saxophone! 

You gotta put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Yeah, you gotta leave the duck alone 
You gotta put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
Put down the duckie 
If you wanna play the saxophone!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You gotta put down the duckie
> Put down the duckie
> Put down the duckie
> Yeah, you gotta leave the duck alone
> You gotta put down the duckie
> Put down the duckie
> Put down the duckie
> If you wanna play the saxophone!



All right, NOW I'm done.


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## jazz lady

*No, I'm not done...*

Grandmaster Chicken

This is a song about birds

About birds?

About birds, y'all
What's that up there?
Is it a bird? (No)
Is it a plane? (No)
It's superbird!

You know the birds got the sky
And the fish got the sea
And the lions got the jungle
And the monkees got the tree

The dog got the cat
And the honey got the bee
But in the odor of the universe
Who's got me?

Chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check out

Hey man, that sound funky
What's that, an accordeon or somethin'?
That's cool, man
I dig it

I don't know if I like this accordeon
What about you, Nancy? (Oh)
What do you think, Don? (I got it)
Okidoki

I'd like to take it to my room
I wanna show you my tree
We'll be rockin' and-a boppin'
And a (Choowe-lee-choowe-lee)

Check the chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check out

If you wanna be a bird
After everything you've heard
After every single word, guck, guck, guck, guck
Gotta wiggle when you walk
Gotta giggle when you talk
Just a little bit of guck, guck, guck, guck

You gotta do the dance
Then you gotta take a chance
You'll be moving like a guck, guck, guck, guck
And you know you're not the first
So you cannot be the worst
The birdie-dance, guck, guck, guck, guck

Okay

Bird, bird, bird, bird, bird

Skybird, make you say

Bird, bird, bird, bird, bird

Who's playing that accordeon?

Not me

I hate accordeon
Somebody shoot that guy?

Oh, that's real cool, man
Now, that's a heavy bird

Chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check out

Let's go, papa

Everybody, have you heard
That he's got a mocking bird
I can't figure
Let it soulsinging rockin' bird

Chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check out

Yo, what's that, man?
That's a bad chicken, over here

Let's go

Chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check it out

Why do birds suddenly appear?

Bye, bye, blackbird

B-b-blackbird singing that of mine

There'll be num-num

One day I'll fly away

Una paloma blanca

Chicken, check out the chicken
Chicken, check out

Well, actually that accordion is pretty good

Well, I don't think it's too bad, myself

Accordion in the house, y'all

Accordion, man

What a mess


----------



## RoseRed

*Are you sure???*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> All right, NOW I'm done.






For all of you who
Come from eggs 
With feathered tails and
Spindly legs
To those who chirp or
Honk or quack
We say: "It's time to
Pay you back."

Hey, you, who grew
Up in a nest
You've earned the right
To take a rest
You've sung for us for
Oh so long
So sit back now and
Hear our song
And we say:

Tweet, tweet, peep, peep
Gobble, gobble, coo
Chirp, chirp, cheep, cheep
####-a-doodle-doo
Come on and listen 
To the music
Listen to the words
This song, this song, this song
Is for the birds!
(La la la la, la la la)
It's for the birds! 
(La la la la, la la la)

Now listen:
If you're a robin, hawk or owl
Pigeon, crow or waterfowl
Sparrow, duck or cockatoo
Hey, listen up! This song's
For you
Sing it!

Tweet, tweet, peep, peep
Gobble, gobble, coo
Chirp, chirp, cheep, cheep
####-a-doodle-doo
Come on and listen
To the music
Listen to the words
This song, this song, this song
Is for the birds!
(La la la la, la la la)
It's for the birds!
(La la la la, la la la)

Bawk, honk, caw, quack
Whistle, whistle, hoot
We wrote this song, and
It's a beaut
Screech, whippoorwill
Honk, tweet-tweet, peep
In birdie language that
Means, "Thanks a heap."

Tweet, tweet, peep, peep
Gobble, gobble, coo
Chirp, chirp, cheep, cheep
####-a-doodle-doo
Come on and listen
To the music
Listen to the words
This song, this song, this song
Is for the birds!
(La la la la, la la la)
It's for the birds!
(La la la la, la la la)

Tweet, tweet, peep, peep
Gobble, gobble, coo
Chirp, chirp, cheep, cheep
####-a-doodle-doo
Come on and listen
To the music
Listen to the words
This song, this song, this song
Is for the birds!
(La la la la, la la la)
It's for the birds!
(La la la la, la la la)

Cheep!


----------



## jazz lady

*Top this!*

When you find yourself in danger, 

When you're threatened by a stranger, 

When it looks like you will take a lickin', 

(puk, puk, puk, puk)

There is someone waiting, 

Who will hurry up and rescue you, 

just Call for Super Chicken! 

(puk, ack!) 

Fred, if you're afraid you'll have to overlook it, 

Besides you knew the job was dangerous when you took it 

(puk, ack!) 

He will drink his super sauce 

And throw the bad guys for a loss 

And he will bring them in alive and kickin' 

(puk, puk, puk, puk)

There is one thing you should learn 

When there is no one else to turn to 

Call for Super Chicken! 

(puk, puk, puk, puk)

Call for Super Chicken! 

(puk, ack!)


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> When you find yourself in danger,
> 
> When you're threatened by a stranger,
> 
> When it looks like you will take a lickin',
> 
> (puk, puk, puk, puk)
> 
> There is someone waiting,
> 
> Who will hurry up and rescue you,
> 
> just Call for Super Chicken!
> 
> (puk, ack!)
> 
> Fred, if you're afraid you'll have to overlook it,
> 
> Besides you knew the job was dangerous when you took it
> 
> (puk, ack!)
> 
> He will drink his super sauce
> 
> And throw the bad guys for a loss
> 
> And he will bring them in alive and kickin'
> 
> (puk, puk, puk, puk)
> 
> There is one thing you should learn
> 
> When there is no one else to turn to
> 
> Call for Super Chicken!
> 
> (puk, puk, puk, puk)
> 
> Call for Super Chicken!
> 
> (puk, ack!)


  

Maybe Air or Julz can come back with a chicken and knife song...


----------



## Agee

Holy Jeebus, what the heck were you girls drinking last night?  Damn farm fest up in this piece!


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Holy Jeebus, what the heck were you girls drinking last night?  Damn farm fest up in this piece!



We were having fun.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We were having fun.


 
 Indeed you were, sorry I missed it!


----------



## Lilypad

No other love can warm my heart, now that I've known the comfort of your arms,
No other love holds the sweet contentment that I find with you,
Every time, every time.
No other lips could want you more for I was born to glory in your kiss.
Forever yours, I was blessed with love to love you
Till the stars burn out above you, till the moon is but a silver shell.
No other love, let no other love know the wonder of your spell.



(Today would have been my parents 62nd anniversary..this song was played at their anniversary parties each year.  )


----------



## virgovictoria

Woke with this in my ear...


She calls me goliath and I wear the david mask
I guess the stones are coming too fast for her now
You know Id like to believe this nervousness will pass
All the stones that are thrown are building up a wall
I have become cumbersome to this world
I have become cumbersome to my girl

Id like to believe we could reconcile the past
Resurrect those bridges with an ancient glance
But my old stone face cant seem to break her down
She remembers bridges, burns them to the ground
I have become cumbersome to this world
I have become cumbersome to this girl

Too heavy too light, too black or too white, too wrong or too right, today or tonight
Cumbersome
Too rich too poor, shes wanting me less and Im wanting her more
The bitter taste is cumbersome

There is a balance between two worlds
One with an arrow and a cross
Regardless of the balance life has become
Cumbersome


----------



## virgovictoria

Lilypad said:
			
		

> No other love can warm my heart, now that I've known the comfort of your arms,
> No other love holds the sweet contentment that I find with you,
> Every time, every time.
> No other lips could want you more for I was born to glory in your kiss.
> Forever yours, I was blessed with love to love you
> Till the stars burn out above you, till the moon is but a silver shell.
> No other love, let no other love know the wonder of your spell.
> 
> 
> 
> (Today would have been my parents 62nd anniversary..this song was played at their anniversary parties each year.  )


Very sweet...


----------



## Rael

Speaking of chickens, here's a quickie...


Pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little
Cheep cheep cheep, talk a lot, pick a little more

Pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little
Cheep cheep cheep, talk a lot, pick a little more

Pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little
Cheep cheep cheep, talk a lot, pick a little more

Pick a little, talk a little, pick a little, talk a little
Cheep cheep cheep cheep cheep cheep cheep cheep


----------



## RoseRed

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
Id love you to love me.
Im beggin you to beg me.

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
Id love you to love me.
Ill shine up the old brown shoes, put on a brand-new shirt.
Ill get home early from work if you say that you love me.

Didnt i, didnt i, didnt I see you cryin? 
Oh, didnt i, didnt i, didnt I see you cryin? 
Feelin all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin.
Oh, didnt i, didnt i, didnt I see you cryin? 

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
Id love you to love me.
Im beggin you to beg me.
Ill shine up the old brown shoes, put on a brand-new shirt.
Ill get home early from work if you say that you love me.

Didnt i, didnt i, didnt I see you cryin? 
Oh, didnt i, didnt i, didnt I see you cryin? 
Feelin all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin.
Oh, didnt i, didnt i, didnt I see you cryin? 
Feelin all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin.
Oh, didnt i, didnt i, didnt I see you cryin? 

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
Id love you to love me.
Im beggin you to beg me.
I want you to want me.
I want you to want me.
I want you to want me.
I want you to want me.


----------



## Angel

Another night slowly closes in,
And I feel so lonely.
Touching heat freezing on my skin,
I pretend you still hold me.
Im going crazy, Im losing sleep.
Im in too far, Im in way too deep over you.
I cant believe youre gone.
You were the first, youll be the last.

Wherever you go, Ill be with you.
Whatever you want, Ill give it to you.
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon.
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain,
I will be the flame.
I will be the flame.

Watching shadows move across the wall,
I feel so frightened.
I wanna run to you, I wanna call,
But Ive been hit by lightening.
Just cant stand up for fallin apart.
Cant see through this veil across my heart, over you.
Youll always be the one.
You were the first, youll be the last.

Wherever you go, Ill be with you.
Whatever you want, Ill give it to you.
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon.
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain,
I will be the flame.
I will be the flame.

Im going crazy, Im losing sleep.
Im in too far, Im in way too deep over you.
Youll always be the one.
You were the first, youll be the last.

Wherever you go, Ill be with you.
Whatever you want, Ill give it to you.
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon.
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain,
I will be the flame.
I will be the flame.

Whatever you want, Ill give it to you.
Wherever you go, Ill be with you.
And whatever you want, Ill give it to you.


----------



## Angel

TOTAL ECLIPSE OF THE HEART (Bonnie Tyler ) 


Turnaround, every now and then I get a 
little bit lonely and you're never coming around 
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a 
little bit tired of listening to the sound of my tears 
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a 
little bit nervous that the best of all the years have gone by 
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a 
little bit terrified and then I see the look in your eyes 
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and 
then I fall apart 
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and 
then I fall apart 
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a 
little bit restless and I dream of something wild 
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a 
little bit helpless and I'm lying like a child in your arms 
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a 
little bit angry and I know I've got to get out and cry 
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a 
little bit terrified but then I see the look in your eyes 
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and 
then I fall apart 
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and 
then I fall apart 

And I need you now tonight 
And I need you more than ever 
And if you'll only hold me tight 
We'll be holding on forever 
And we'll only be making it right 
Cause we'll never be wrong together 
We can take it to the end of the line 
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time 
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark 
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks 
I really need you tonight 
Forever's gonna start tonight 
Forever's gonna start tonight 

Once upon a time I was falling in love 
But now I'm only falling apart 
There's nothing I can do 
A total eclipse of the heart 
Once upon a time there was light in my life 
But now there's only love in the dark 
Nothing I can say 
A total eclipse of the heart 

Turnaround bright eyes 
Turnaround bright eyes 
Turnaround, every now and then I know 
you'll never be the boy you always you wanted to be 
Turnaround, every now and then I know 
you'll always be the only boy who wanted me the way that I am 
Turnaround, every now and then I know 
there's no one in the universe as magical and wonderous as you 
Turnaround, every now and then I know 
there's nothing any better and there's nothing I just wouldn't do 
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and 
then I fall apart 
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and 
then I fall apart 

And I need you now tonight 
And I need you more than ever 
And if you'll only hold me tight 
We'll be holding on forever 
And we'll only be making it right 
Cause we'll never be wrong together 
We can take it to the end of the line 
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time 
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark 
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks 
I really need you tonight 
Forever's gonna start tonight 
Forever's gonna start tonight 

Once upon a time I was falling in love 
But now I'm only falling apart 
There's nothing I can do 
A total eclipse of the heart 
Once upon a time there was light in my life 
But now there's only love in the dark 
Nothing I can say 
A total eclipse of the heart


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I just realized Jazz posted this before, but whatever...  This song is a classic.


----------



## Lilypad

*Four Green Fields*

What did I have, said the fine old woman 
What did I have, this proud old woman did say 
I had four green fields, each one was a jewel 
But strangers came and tried to take them from me 
I had fine strong sons, who fought to save my jewels 
They fought and they died, and that was my grief said she 

Long time ago, said the fine old woman 
Long time ago, this proud old woman did say 
There was war and death, plundering and pillage 
My children starved, by mountain, valley and sea 
And their wailing cries, they shook the very heavens 
My four green fields ran red with their blood, said she 

What have I now, said the fine old woman 
What have I now, this proud old woman did say 
I have four green fields, one of them's in bondage 
In stranger's hands, that tried to take it from me 
But my sons had sons, as brave as were their fathers 
My fourth green field will bloom once again said she


In  memoriam of Tommy Makem-RIP


----------



## jazz lady

Angel said:
			
		

> I just realized Jazz posted this before, but whatever...  This song is a classic.



No problem.  There are many, many duplicates and I'm as guilty as anyone in posting them.


----------



## jazz lady

*Avril Lavigne...*

Uh huh... life's like this.
Uh huh, uh huh, that's the way it is.
'Cause life's like this.
Uh huh, uh huh, that's the way it is.

Chill out, whatcha yellin' for?
Lay back, it's all been done before.
And if, you could only let it be... you will see

I like you the way you are
When we're drivin' in your car
And you're talkin' to me one-on-one,
But you've become--

Somebody else 'round everyone else
You're watchin' your back,
Like you can't relax
You're tryin' to be cool--
But look like a fool to me.

Tell me,
Why'd you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're actin' like you're somebody else
Gets me frustrated
But life's like this, you--
You fall, and you crawl, and you break,
And you take what you get, and turn it into honesty
You promised me I'm never gonna find you fake it
No, no, no...

You come over unannounced,
Dressed up like you're somethin' else
Where you are and where it's at, you see,
You're making me 
Laugh out when you strike your pose
Take off all your preppy clothes,
You know you're not fooling anyone when you've become 

Somebody else 'round everyone else
You're watchin' your back
Like you can't relax
You're trying to be cool--
But look like a fool to me

Tell me
Why'd you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're actin' like you're somebody else
Gets me frustrated
But life's like this, you--
You fall, and you crawl, and you break,
And you take what you get, and turn it into honesty
You promised me I'm never gonna find you fake it
No, no, no...

(No, no, no...)

Chill out, whatcha yellin' for?
Lay back, it's all been done before.
And if, you could only let it be... you will see

Somebody else 'round everyone else
You're watchin' your back
Like you can't relax
You're trying to be cool--
But look like a fool to me
Tell me

Why'd you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're actin' like you're somebody else
Gets me frustrated
But life's like this, you--
You fall, and you crawl, and you break,
And you take what you get, and turn it into honesty
You promised me I'm never gonna find you fake it
No, no...

Why'd you have to go and make things so complicated?
I see the way you're actin' like you're somebody else
Gets me frustrated
But life's like this you--
You fall, and you crawl, and you break,
And you take what you get, and turn it into honesty
You promise me I'm never gonna find you fake it
No, no, no...


----------



## jazz lady

*Trapt...*

Close my eyes 
Let the whole thing pass me by 
There is no time to waste 
Asking why? 
I'll run away with you, by my side 
I'll run away with you, by my side 
I need to let go, let go, let go, let go of this pride 
(Asking why?) 

I think about your face 
And how I fall into your eyes 
The out moment I trace around the one that I call mine 
Time to count more space 
And beware that your drew the line 
I don't need you solve this case 
And I don't need to look behind 

Close my eyes 
Let the whole thing pass me by 
There is no time to waste 
Asking why? 
I'll run away with you, By my side 
I'll run away with you, By my side 
I need to let go, let go, let go, let go of this pride 
(Asking why?) 

Do I accept your change, the past I hold inside? 
With all the words I say 
Repeating over in my mind 
Some things you can't erase 
No matter how hard you try 
An exit to escape 
Is all there is left to find 

Close my eyes 
Let the whole thing pass me by 
There is no time to waste 
Asking why? (Asking why) 
I'll run away with you, by my side 
I'll run away with you, by my side 
I need to let go, let go, let go, let go of this pride 
Until this echo, echo, echo, echo in my mind 
Until this echo, echo, echo, echo can subside 

So I, 
Close my eyes 
Let the whole thing pass me by 
There is no time to waste 
Asking why? 
I'll run away with you, by my side 
I'll run away with you, by my side 
I need to let go, let go, let go, let go of this pride 
Until this echo, echo, echo, echo in my mind 
Until this echo, echo, echo, echo can subside


----------



## jazz lady

*Shinedown*

Here's the weight of the world on my shoulders
Here's the weight of the world on my shoulders
On my shoulders
All alone I pierce the chain
And on and on the sting remains
And dying eyes consume me now
The voice inside screams out loud

I am focused on what I am after
The key to the next open chapter
Cause I found a way to steal the sun from the sky
Long live that day that I decided to fly from the inside

Every day a new deception
Pick your scene and take direction
And on and on I search to connect 
But I don't wear a mask and I have no regrets

I am focused on what I am after 
The key to the next open chapter

I am focused on what I am after
The key to the next open chapter
Cause I found a way to steal the sun from the sky
Long live that day that I decided to fly from the inside

I can't escape the pain
I can't control the rage
Sometimes I think that I'm gonna go insane
I'm not against what's right 
I'm not for what's wrong
I'm just making my way and I'm gone

Here's the weight of the world on my shoulders

I am focused on what I am after
The key to the next open chapter
Cause I found a way to steal the sun from the sky
Long live that day that I decided to fly from the inside

I am focused on what I am after
The key to the next open chapter
Cause I found a way to steal the sun from the sky
Long live that day that I decided to fly from the inside


----------



## RoseRed

GLINDA
(spoken) Elphaba - why couldn't you have stayed calm for
once, instead of flying off the handle!
(sung) I hope you're happy!
I hope you're happy now
I hope you're happy how you
Hurt your cause forever
I hope you think you're clever!

ELPHABA
I hope you're happy
I hope you're happy, too
I hope you're proud how you 
Would grovel in submission
To feed your own ambition

BOTH
So though I can't imagine how
I hope you're happy right now

GLINDA
(spoken) Elphie, listen to me. Just say you're sorry:
(sung) You can still be with the Wizard
What you've worked and waited for
You can have all you ever wanted:

ELPHABA
(spoken) I know:
(sung) But I don't want it - 
No - I can't want it
Anymore:

Something has changed within me 
Something is not the same
I'm through with playing by the rules
Of someone else's game
Too late for second-guessing
Too late to go back to sleep
It's time to trust my instincts
Close my eyes: and leap!

It's time to try
Defying gravity
I think I'll try
Defying gravity
And you can't pull me down!

GLINDA
Can't I make you understand?
You're having delusions of grandeur:

ELPHABA
I'm through accepting limits
'Cuz someone says they're so
Some things I cannot change
But till I try, I'll never know!
Too long I've been afraid of
Losing love I guess I've lost
Well, if that's love
It comes at much too high a cost!
I'd sooner buy
Defying gravity
Kiss me goodbye
I'm defying gravity
And you can't pull me down:
(spoken) Glinda - come with me. Think of what we could
do: together.

(sung) Unlimited
Together we're unlimited
Together we'll be the greatest team 
There's ever been
Glinda - 
Dreams, the way we planned 'em

GLINDA
If we work in tandem:

BOTH
There's no fight we cannot win
Just you and I
Defying gravity
With you and I
Defying gravity

ELPHABA
They'll never bring us down!
(spoken) Well? Are you coming?

GLINDA
I hope you're happy
Now that you're choosing this

ELPHABA
(spoken) You too
(sung) I hope it brings you bliss

BOTH
I really hope you get it
And you don't live to regret it
I hope you're happy in the end
I hope you're happy, my friend:

ELPHABA
So if you care to find me
Look to the western sky!
As someone told me lately:
"Ev'ryone deserves the chance to fly!"
And if I'm flying solo
At least I'm flying free
To those who'd ground me
Take a message back from me
Tell them how I am
Defying gravity
I'm flying high
Defying gravity
And soon I'll match them in renown
And nobody in all of Oz
No Wizard that there is or was
Is ever gonna bring me down!

GLINDA
I hope you're happy!

CITIZENS OF OZ
Look at her, she's wicked!
Get her!

ELPHABA
:Bring me down!

CITIZENS OF OZ
No one mourns the wicked
So we've got to bring her

ELPHABA
Ahhh!

CITIZENS OF OZ
Down!


----------



## RoseRed

ELPHABA
Hands touch, eyes meet
Sudden silence, sudden heat
Hearts leap in a giddy whirl
He could be that boy
But I'm not that girl:

Don't dream too far
Don't lose sight of who you are
Don't remember that rush of joy
He could be that boy
I'm not that girl

Ev'ry so often we long to steal
To the land of what-might-have-been
But that doesn't soften the ache we feel
When reality sets back in

Blithe smile, lithe limb
She who's winsome, she wins him
Gold hair with a gentle curl
That's the girl he chose
And Heaven knows
I'm not that girl:

Don't wish, don't start
Wishing only wounds the heart
I wasn't born for the rose and the pearl
There's a girl I know
He loves her so
I'm not that girl:


----------



## RoseRed

Joel Grey lyrics - Wonderful

  Back to Wicked soundtrack page >> 
Artist: Joel Grey
Song: Wonderful


WIZARD
I never asked for this
Or planned it in advance
I was merely blown here
By the winds of chance
I never saw myself 
As a Solomon or Socrates
I knew who I was:
One of your dime a dozen
Mediocrities

Then suddenly I'm here
Respected - worshipped, even
Just because the folks in Oz
Needed someone to believe in
Does it surprise you
I got hooked, and all too soon?
What can I say?
I got carried away
And not just by balloon:

Wonderful
They called me "Wonderful"
So I said "Wonderful" - if you insist
I will be "Wonderful"
And they said "Wonderful"
Believe me, it's hard to resist
'Cause it feels wonderful
They think I'm wonderful
Hey, look who's wonderful -
This corn-fed hick
Who said: "It might be keen
To build a town of green
And a wonderful road of yellow brick!"

(spoken) See - I never had a family of my own. So, I 
guess I just - wanted to give the citizens of Oz everything.

ELPHABA(spoken) So you lied to them.

WIZARD
(spoken) Elphaba, where I'm from, we believe all sorts of
things that aren't true. We call it - "history."

(sung) A man's called a traitor - or liberator
A rich man's a thief - or philanthropist
Is one a crusader - or ruthless invader?
It's all in which label
Is able to persist
There are precious few at ease
With moral ambiguities
So we act as though they don't exist

They call me "Wonderful"
So I am wonderful
In fact - it's so much who I am
It's part of my name
And with my help, you can be the same
At long, long last receive your due
Long overdue
Elphaba - The most celebrated
Are the rehabilitated
There'll be such a - whoop-de-doo
A celebration throughout Oz
That's all to do - with you

Wonderful
They'll call you wonderful:

ELPHABA
It does sound wonderful:

WIZARD
Trust me - it's fun

BOTH
When you are wonderful
It would be wonderful?
Wonderful, wonderful

WIZARD
One! Two! And:
(they dance)


----------



## jazz lady

FIYERO
The trouble with school is
They always try to teach the wrong lesson
Believe me, I've been kicked out
Of enough of them to know
They want you to become less callow
Less shallow
But I say: why invite stress in?
Stop studying strife
And learn to live "the unexamined life":

Dancing through life
Skimming the surface
Gliding where turf is smooth
Life's more painless
For the brainless
Why think too hard?
When it's so soothing
Dancing through life
No need to tough it
When you can sluff it off as I do
Nothing matters
But knowing nothing matters
It's just life
So keep dancing through

Dancing through life
Swaying and sweeping
And always keeping cool
Life is fraught-less
When you're thoughtless
Those who don't try
Never look foolish
Dancing through life
Mindless and careless
Make sure you're where less
Trouble is rife
Woes are fleeting
Blows are glancing
When you're dancing
Through life:
(spoken) So - what's the most swankified place in town?

GALINDA 
(spoken) That would be the Ozdust Ballroom.

FIYERO
(spoken) Sounds perfect.
(sung) Let's go down to the Ozdust Ballroom
We'll meet there later tonight
We can dance till it's light
Find the prettiest girl:
Give 'er a whirl:
Right on down to the Ozdust Ballroom
Come on - follow me
You'll be happy to be there:

ALL
Dancing through life
Down at the Ozdust

FIYERO
If only because dust
Is what we come to:

ALL
Nothing matters
But knowing nothing matters
It's just life

FIYERO
So keep dancing through:

BOQ
(spoken) Miss Galinda - I hope you'll save at least one
dance for me. I'll be right there. Waiting. Allnight.

GALINDA(spoken) Oh - that's so kind. But you know what would
be even kinder?
(sung) See that tragic'ly beautiful girl
The one in the chair
It seems so unfair
We should go on a spree
And not she
Gee - 
I know someone would be my hero
If that someone were to go invite her:

BOQ
(spoken) Well, maybe - I could invite her!

GALINDAOh, Bick, really?
You would do that for me?

BOQ
(spoken) I would do anything for you, Miss Galinda:

GALINDA
(spoken) So:

FIYERO
(spoken) So I'll be picking you up around eight?

GALINDA(spoken) After all -
(sung) Now that we've met one another

FIYERO AND GALINDA
It's clear - we deserve each other

GALINDAYou're perfect:

FIYERO
You're perfect:

BOTH
So we're perfect together
Born to be forever
Dancing through life:

NESSAROSE
(spoken) Oh, Elphaba - isn't it wonderful?
(sung) Fin'lly, for this one night
I'm about to have a fun night
With this Munchkin boy
Galinda found for me 
And I only wish there were 
Something I could do for her
To repay her
Elphaba, see?
We deserve each other
And Galinda helped it come true
We deserve each other,
Me and Boq:
(spoken) Elphaba, please try to understand:

ELPHABA
I do:
(spoken) Galinda - my sister and I were talking about you
just now-

GALINDA
(spoken) And I was just talking about you! I thought you
might want to wear this hat to the party tonight!
(sung) It's really, uh, sharp, don't you think?
You know - black is this year's pink
You deserve each other
This hat and you
You're both so smart
You deserve each other
So here, out of the goodness of my heart:

BOQ
(spoken) Listen: Nessa:

NESSAROSE
(spoken) Yes?

BOQ
Uh - Nessa
I've got something to confess, a
Reason why, well - 
Why I asked you here tonight
Now I know it isn't fair:

NESSAROSE
(spoken) Oh, Boq, I know why.

BOQ
(spoken) You do?

NESSAROSE
It's because I'm in this chair
And you felt sorry for me
Well - isn't that right?

BOQ
(spoken) No! No! It's because: because:
(sung) Because you are so beautiful!

NESSAROSE
Oh, Boq, I think you're wonderful!
And we deserve each other
Don't you see, this is our chance?
We deserve each other
Don't we, Boq?

BOQ
(spoken) You know what?
(sung) Let's dance:

NESSAROSE
(spoken) What?!

BOQ
Let's dance!

ALL
Dancing through life
Down at the Ozdust
If only because dust
Is what we come to!
And the strange thing:
Your life could end up changing
While you're dancing
Through!


----------



## jazz lady

GALINDA
(spoken) Elphie - now that we're friends, I've decided to
make you my new project.

ELPHABA
(spoken) You really don't have to do that

GALINDA
(spoken) I know. That's what makes me so nice!
(sung) Whenever I see someone
Less fortunate than I
(And let's face it - who isn't
Less fortunate than I?)
My tender heart
Tends to start to bleed
And when someone needs a makeover
I simply have to take over
I know I know exactly what they need
And even in your case
Tho' it's the toughest case I've yet to face
Don't worry - I'm determined to succeed
Follow my lead
And yes, indeed
You will be:

Popular!
You're gonna be popular!
I'll teach you the proper ploys
When you talk to boys
Little ways to flirt and flounce
I'll show you what shoes to wear
How to fix your hair
Everything that really counts

To be popular
I'll help you be popular!
You'll hang with the right cohorts
You'll be good at sports
Know the slang you've got to know
So let's start
'Cause you've got an awfully long way to go:

Don't be offended by my frank analysis
Think of it as personality dialysis
Now that I've chosen to be come a pal, a
Sister and adviser
There's nobody wiser
Not when it comes to popular -
I know about popular
And with an assist from me
To be who you'll bee
Instead of dreary who-you-were: are:
There's nothing that can stop you
From becoming popu-
Ler: lar:

La la la la
We're gonna make
You popular

When I see depressing creatures
With unprepossessing features
I remind them on their own behalf
To think of 
Celebrated heads of state or
Specially great communicators
Did they have brains or knowledge?
Don't make me laugh!

They were popular! Please -
It's all about popular!
It's not about aptitude
It's the way you're viewed
So it's very shrewd to be
Very very popular
Like me!

(spoken) Why, Miss Elphaba, look at you. You're beautiful.

ELPHABA(spoken) I - I have to go:

GALINDA
(spoken) You're welcome!
(sung) And though you protest
Your disinterest
I know clandestinely
You're gonna grin and bear it
Your new found popularity
La la la la
You'll be popular -
Just not as quite as popular
As me!


I love this number!


----------



## virgovictoria

(Oh Oh Oh) The Sweetest Thing 

My love she throws me like a rubber ball
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
She wont catch me or break my fall
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
Babys got blue skies up ahead
But in this Im a rain cloud
You know she likes a dry kind of love
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing

Im losing you
Hey hey hey, Im losing you yeah
Aint love the sweetest thing

I wanted to run but she made me crawl
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
Eternal fire, she turned me to straw
Oh oh, the sweetest thing
You know I got black eyes
But they burn so brightly for her
Mine is a blind kind of love
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing

Im losing you
Oh oh oh, Im losing you yeah
Aint love the sweetest thing
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
Oh oh, yeah

Blue-eyed boy and this brown-eyed girl
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
You can sew it up but you still see the tear
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
Babys got blue skies up ahead
And in this Im a rain cloud
You know we got a stormy kind of love
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
Oh oh, the sweetest thing
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing
Oh oh oh, the sweetest thing


----------



## lovinmaryland

Justify My Love 

I wanna kiss you in Paris
I wanna hold your hand in Rome
I wanna run naked in a rainstorm
Make love in a train cross-country
You put this in me
So now what, so now what?

Chorus:

Wanting, needing, waiting
For you to justify my love

Hoping, praying
For you to justify my love

I want to know you
Not like that
I don't wanna be your mother
I don't wanna be your sister either
I just wanna be your lover
I wanna be your baby
Kiss me, that's right, kiss me

(chorus)

Yearning, burning
For you to justify my love

What are you gonna do?
What are you gonna do?
Talk to me -- tell me your dreams
Am I in them?
Tell me your fears
Are you scared?
Tell me your stories
I'm not afraid of who you are
We can fly!

Poor is the man
Whose pleasures depend
On the permission of another
Love me, that's right, love me
I wanna be your baby

(chorus)

I'm open and ready
For you to justify my love
To justify my love
Wanting, to justify
Waiting, to justify my love
Praying, to justify
To justify my love
I'm open, to justify my love


----------



## slotted

Thanks to waiting on Dell's technical support line this morning, this has been stuck in my head all day. So I put the song on my myspace. 
listen here


----------



## slotted

Hey Christy,


Thanks for putting this one in my head.... 





Performer  	Laid back
Title 	White horse
Lyrictext 	

If you wanna ride
Don't ride the white horse
If you wanna ride
Don't ride the white horse

White horse
Don't ride the white horse
White horse
Don't ride the white horse

Nonono

If you wanna ride
Don't ride the white horse
If you wanna ride
Don't ride the white horse

If you wanna ride
Don't ride the white horse
If you wanna ride
Don't ride the white horse

White horse
Don't ride the white horse
White horse
Don't ride the white horse

Nonono

(If you wanna be rich)
You got to be a #####
(I said) Rich
#####

(If you wanna be rich)
You got to be a #####
Rich
#####

Rich
(You #####)

If you wanna ride
Ride the white pony

Ride, ride the white pony
White pony, white pony


----------



## lovinmaryland

I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love.
From the very first time I blessed my eyes on you, girl,
My heart says follow t'rough.
But I know, now, that I'm way down on your line,
But the waitin' feel is fine:
So don't treat me like a puppet on a string,
'Cause I know I have to do my thing.
Don't talk to me as if you think I'm dumb;
I wanna know when you're gonna come - soon.
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love,
'Cause if summer is here,
I'm still waiting there;
Winter is here,
And I'm still waiting there.

Like I said:
It's been three years since I'm knockin' on your door,
And I still can knock some more:
Ooh girl, ooh girl, is it feasible?
I wanna know now, for I to knock some more.
Ya see, in life I know there's lots of grief,
But your love is my relief:
Tears in my eyes burn - tears in my eyes burn
While I'm waiting - while I'm waiting for my turn,
See!

I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love, oh!
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna wait in vain.
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna wait in vain.
No, I don't wanna (I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain) -
No I - no I (I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't
wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain) -
No, no-no, I, no, I (I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain) -
It's your love that I'm waiting on (I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain);
It's me love that you're running from.
It's Jah love that I'm waiting on (I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain);
It's me love that you're running from.


----------



## Lilypad

Blow me a kiss from across the room
Say I look nice when I'm not
Touch my hair as you pass my chair
Little things mean a lot

Give me your arm as we cross the street
Call me at six on the dot
A line a day when you're far away
Little things mean a lot

Don't have to buy me diamonds or pearls
Champagne, sables, and such
I never cared much for diamonds and pearls
'cause honestly, honey, they just cost money

Give me a hand when I've lost the way
Give me your shoulder to cry on
Whether the day is bright or gray
Give me your heart to rely on

Send me the warmth of a secret smile
To show me you haven't forgot
For now and forever, that's always and ever
Honey, little things mean a lot 

~Happy Anniversary~


----------



## virgovictoria

*Mondo Bongo*

Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros - Mondo Bongo Lyrics

cleek--> 


I was patrolling a Pachinko
Nude noodle model parlor in the Nefarious zone
Hanging out with insects under ducting
The C.I.A was on the phone
Well, such is life

Latino caribo, mondo bongo
The flower looks good in your hair
Latino caribo, mondo bongo
Nobody said it was fair, oh

Latino caribo, mondo bongo
The flower looks good in your hair
Latino caribo, mondo bongo
Nobody said it was fair

Latino caribo, mondo bongo
The flower looks good in your hair
Latino caribo, mondo bongo
Nobody said it was fair

For the Zapatistas I'll rob my sisters
Of all the curtain and lace

Down at the bauxite mine
You get your own uniform
Have lunchtimes off
Take a monorail to your home

Checkmate, baby
God bless us and our home
Where ever we roam
Now take us home, flaquito

Latino caribo, mondo bongo
The flower looks good in your hair
Latino caribo, mondo bongo
Nobody said it was fair
Latino caribo, mondo bongo
The flower looks good in your hair
Latino caribo, mondo bongo
Nobody said it was fair


----------



## migtig

*This song makes me*

think of this place.   

I work down at the Pizza Pit
And I drive an old Hyundai
I still live with my mom and dad
I'm 5 foot 3 and overweight
I'm a scifi fanatic
A mild asthmatic
And I've never been to second base
But there's whole 'nother me
That you need to see
Go checkout MySpace

'Cause online I'm out in Hollywood
I'm 6 foot 5 and I look damn good
I drive a Maserati
I'm a black-belt in karate
And I love a good glass of wine
It turns girls on that I'm mysterious
I tell them I don't want nothing serious
'Cause even on a slow day
I could have a three way
Chat with two women at one time
I'm so much cooler online
So much cooler online

When I get home I kiss my mom
And she fixes me a snack
And I head down to my basement bedroom
And fire up my Mac
In real life the only time I've ever even been to L.A
Is when I got the chance with the marching band
To play tuba in the Rose Parade

Online I live in Malibu
I pose for Calvin Klein, I've been in GQ
I'm single and I'm rich
And I've got a set of six pack abs that would blow your mind
It turns girls on that I'm mysterious
I tell them I don't want nothing serious
'Cause even on a slow day
I could have a three way
Chat with two women at one time
I'm so much cooler online
So much cooler online

When you got my kind of stats
It's hard to get a date
Let alone a real girlfriend
But I grow another foot and I lose a bunch of weight
Every time I login

Online
I'm out in Hollywood
I'm 6 foot 5 and I look damn good
Even on a slow day
I could have a three way
Chat with two women at one time
I'm so much cooler online
Yeah, I'm cooler online
I'm so much cooler online
Yeah, I'm cooler online

Yeah, I'm cooler online

Yeah, I'll see ya online


----------



## RoseRed

Its a rainy afternoon
In 1990
The big city geez its been 20 years-
Candy-you were so fine

Beautiful beautiful
Girl from the north
You burned my heart
With a flickering torch
I had a dream that no one else could see
You gave me love for free

Candy, candy , candy I cant let you go
All my life youre haunting me
I loved you so

Candy, candy , candy I cant let you go
Life is crazy
Candy baby

Yeah, well it hurt me real bad when you left
Im glad you got out
But I miss you
Ive had a hole in my heart
For so long
Ive learned to fake it and
Just smile along

Down on the street
Those men are all the same
I need a love
Not games
Not games

Candy, candy, candy I cant let you go
All my life youre haunting me
I loved you so
Candy, candy , candy I cant let you go
Life is crazy
I know baby
Candy baby

Uou uou uou
Candy, candy, candy I cant let you go
All my life youre haunting me
I loved you so

Candy candy candy
Life is crazy
Candy baby

Candy baby,
Candy, candy​


----------



## RoseRed

Nice girls, not one with a defect
Cellophane shrink-wrapped, so correct
Red dogs under illegal legs
She looks so good that he gets down and begs

(CHORUS) She is watching the detectives
"Ooh, he's so cute"
She is watching the detectives
When they shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot
They beat him up until the teardrops start
But he can't be wounded 'cause he's got no heart

Long shot at that jumping sign
Invisible shivers running down my spine
Cut to baby taking off her clothes
Close-up of the sign that says "We never close"
He snatches at you and you match his cigarette
She pulls the eyes out with a face like a magnet
I don't know how much more of this I can take
She's filing her nails while they're dragging the lake

(REPEAT CHORUS)

You think you're alone until you realize you're in it
Now fear is here to stay, love is here for a visit
They call it instant justice when it's past the legal limit
Someone's scratching at the window, I wonder who is it?
The detectives come to check if you belong to the parents
Who are ready to hear the worst about their daughter's disappearance
Though it nearly took a miracle to get you to stay
It only took my little fingers to blow you away

Just like watching the detectives
Don't get cute
It's just like watching the detectives
I get so angry when the teardrops start
But he can't be wounded 'cause he's got no heart

Watching the detectives
It's just like watching the detectives
Watching the detectives
Watching the detectives
(REPEAT AND FADE)


----------



## RoseRed

All hands on deck
Setting sail to get wrecked off course
You make what you want of me
I will keep you anyway

Let's fill these hours and kill desire
Let's fill these hours and kill desire
I'm in touch with you
Let's kill these hours and fill desire

Every turn is torture thought
Every kicking of the drum

I've seen the film
I know the place
I'm never lost
There's just one way across

I'm never lost

Headlights shoot north
The ends of earth off course
Of course

If you think just right
If you'll love you'll find
Certain truths left behind

All this is that once forgot
A closing down of the gate

But oh these hours
I lost my place
I'm never lost
There's just one way

There's no disgrace in failing me
Let's kill these hours and fill desire
I'm in touch with you
Let's kill these hours and fill desire
I'm in touch with you
I'm in touch with you


----------



## RoseRed

If you see a faded sign by the side of the road that says 
15 miles to the... Love Shack! Love Shack yeah 
I'm headin' down the Atlanta highway, 
lookin' for the love getaway 
Heading for the love getaway, love getaway, 
I got me a car, it's as big as a whale 
and we're headin' on down 
To the Love Shack 
I got me a Chrysler, it seats about 20 
So hurry up and bring your jukebox money 

The Love Shack is a little old place 
where we can get together 
Love Shack baby, Love Shack bay-bee. 
Love baby, that's where it's at, 
Ooo love baby, that's where it's at 

Sign says.. Woo... stay away fools, 
'cause love rules at the Lo-o-ove Shack! 
Well it's set way back in the middle of a field, 
Just a funky old shack and I gotta get back 

Glitter on the mattress 
Glitter on the highway 
Glitter on the front porch 
Glitter on the hallway 

The Love Shack is a little old place 
where we can get together 
Love Shack bay-bee! Love Shack baby! 
Love Shack, that's where it's at! 
Huggin' and a kissin', dancin' and a lovin', 
wearin' next to nothing 
Cause it's hot as an oven 
The whole shack shimmies! 
The whole shack shimmies when everybody's 
Movin' around and around and around and around! 
Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby! 
Folks linin' up outside just to get down 
Everybody's movin', everybody's groovin' baby 
Funky little shack! Funk-y little shack! 

Hop in my Chrysler, 
it's as big as a whale 
and it's about to set sail! 
I got me a car, it seats about twenty 
So c'mon and bring your jukebox money. 

The Love Shack is a little old place 
where we can get together 
Love Shack baby! Love Shack bay-bee! 
(Love Shack...Love Shack...) 
Love Shack, that's where it's at! 

Bang bang bang on the door baby! 
Knock a little louder baby! 
Bang bang bang on the door baby! 
I can't hear you 
Bang bang on the door baby 
Bang bang on the door 
Bang bang on the door baby 
Bang bang 
You're what?... Tin roof, rusted! 

Love Shack, baby Love Shack! 
Love Shack, baby Love Shack! 
Love baby, that's where it's at 
Love Shack, baby Love Shack! 
Love baby, that's where it's at 
Huggin' and a kissin', 
dancin' and a lovin' at the love shack


----------



## RoseRed

I'm alone
sitting with my empty glass
my four walls
follow me through my past
I was on a Paris train
I emerged in London rain
and you were waiting there
swimming through apologies

I remember searching for the perfect words
I was hoping you might change your mind
I remember a soldier sleeping next to me
riding on the Metro

You wore white
smiling as you took my hand
so removed
we spoke of wintertime in France
minutes passed with shallow words
years have passed and still the hurt
I can see you now
smiling as I pulled away

I remember the letter wrinkled in my hand
"I'll love you always" filled my eyes
I remember a night we walked along the Seine
riding on the Metro

I remember a feeling coming over me
the soldier turned, then looked away
I remember hating you for loving me
riding on the Metro

I'm alone
sitting with my BROKEN glass
my four walls
follow me through my past
I was on a Paris train
I emerged in London rain
and you were waiting there
swimming through apologies(sorry)

I remember searching for the perfect words
I was hoping you might change your mind
I remember a soldier sleeping next to me
riding on the Metro


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Nice girls, not one with a defect
> Cellophane shrink-wrapped, so correct
> Red dogs under illegal legs
> She looks so good that he gets down and begs
> 
> (CHORUS) She is watching the detectives
> "Ooh, he's so cute"
> She is watching the detectives
> When they shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot
> They beat him up until the teardrops start
> But he can't be wounded 'cause he's got no heart
> 
> Long shot at that jumping sign
> Invisible shivers running down my spine
> Cut to baby taking off her clothes
> Close-up of the sign that says "We never close"
> He snatches at you and you match his cigarette
> She pulls the eyes out with a face like a magnet
> I don't know how much more of this I can take
> She's filing her nails while they're dragging the lake
> 
> (REPEAT CHORUS)
> 
> You think you're alone until you realize you're in it
> Now fear is here to stay, love is here for a visit
> They call it instant justice when it's past the legal limit
> Someone's scratching at the window, I wonder who is it?
> The detectives come to check if you belong to the parents
> Who are ready to hear the worst about their daughter's disappearance
> Though it nearly took a miracle to get you to stay
> It only took my little fingers to blow you away
> 
> Just like watching the detectives
> Don't get cute
> It's just like watching the detectives
> I get so angry when the teardrops start
> But he can't be wounded 'cause he's got no heart
> 
> Watching the detectives
> It's just like watching the detectives
> Watching the detectives
> Watching the detectives
> (REPEAT AND FADE)


 
The other Elvis,,, dig him as welll!


----------



## Rael

A little Floyd to get a Friday rockin'

I am just a new boy,
Stranger in this town.
Where are all the good times?
Who's gonna show this stranger around?
Ooooo I need a dirty woman.
Ooooo I need a dirty girl.
Will some woman in this desert land,
Make me feel like a real man?
Take this rock and roll refugee.
Ooo Babe, set me free.
Ooooo I need a dirty woman.
Ooooo I need a dirty girl.
Ooooo I need a dirty woman.
Ooooo I need a dirty girl.


----------



## Rael

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?
Come on, now.
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts,
Can you show me where it hurts?
There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ship's smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're sayin'.
When I was a child I had a fever.
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I got that feeling once again.
I can't explain, you would not understand.
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.
Ok.
Just a little pinprick.
There'll be no more ...Aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working. Good.
That'll keep you going for the show.
Come on it's time to go.
There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ship's smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're sayin'.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## Rael

Good morning, The Worm, Your Honour,
The Crown will plainly show,
The prisoner who now stands before you,
Was caught red-handed showing feelings.
Showing feelings of an almost human nature.
This will not do.
Call the schoolmaster!
I always said he'd come to no good,
In the end, Your Honour.
If they'd let me have my way,
I could have flayed him into shape.
But my hands were tied. 
The bleeding hearts and artists,
Let him get away with murder.
Let me hammer him today.
Crazy.
Toys in the attic, I am crazy.
Truly gone fishing.
They must have taken my marbles away.
Crazy. 
Toys in the attic, he is crazy.
You little sh!t, you're in it now.
I hope they throw away the key.
You should've talked to me more often than you did.
But no! You had to go your own way.
Have you broken any homes up lately?
Just five minutes, Worm, Your Honour,
Him and me alone. 
Baaaaaabe!
Come to Mother, baby.
Let me hold you in my arms.
M'Lord, I never meant for him to get in any trouble.
Why'd he ever have to leave me?
Worm, Your Honour, let me take him home.
Crazy.
Over the rainbow, I am crazy.
Bars in the window.
There must have been a door there in the wall.
For when I came in.
Crazy.
Over the rainbow, he is crazy.
The evidence before the court is incontravertible.
There's no need for the jury to retire.
In all my years of judging I have never heard before,
Of someone more deserving of the full penalty of the law.
The way you made them suffer,
Your exquisite wife and mother,
Fills me with the urge to deficate!
No, Judge, the jury!
Since, my friend, you have revealed your deepest fear,
I sentence you to be exposed before your peers.
Tear down the wall!


----------



## virgovictoria

*In My Head Again..*

..May it now be in yours 

Dancing days are here again as the summer evenings grow 
I got my flower, I got my power, I got a woman who knows. 

[CHORUS]
I said it's alright. You know it's alright - I guess it's all in my heart 

You'll be my only, my one and only. Is that the way it should start? 

Crazy ways are evident, In the way that you're wearing your clothes 
Sippin'' booze is precedent as the evening starts to glow. 

[CHORUS]

I told your mamma I'd get you home but I didn't tell her I had no car 
I saw a lion he was standing alone with a tadpole in a jar. 

[CHORUS]

Dancing days are here again as the summer evening grows 
You are my flower, you are my power 
You are my woman who knows.


----------



## virgovictoria

*Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small Town...*

I seem to recognize your face
Haunting, familiar, yet I cant seem to place it
Cannot find the candle of thought to light your name
Lifetimes are catching up with me
All these changes taking place,
I wish Id seen the place
But no ones ever taken me
Hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away... (2x)

I swear I recognize your breath
Memories like fingerprints are slowly raising
Me you wouldnt recall, for
Im not my former
Its hard when youre stuck upon the shelf
I changed by not changing at all, small town predicts my fate
Perhaps thats what no one wants to see
I just want to scream...hello...
My God its been so long, never dreamed youd return
But now here you are, and here I am
Hearts and thoughts they fade...away...

Hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away... (2x)
Hearts and thoughts they fade...away...
Hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away... (3x)
Hearts and thoughts they fade...


----------



## virgovictoria

kwillia said:
			
		

> Funny... this one's now floating around in mine...
> 
> Can't buy me love, love
> Can't buy me love
> *I'll buy you a diamond ring my friend if it makes you feel alright*
> I'll get you anything my friend if it makes you feel alright
> 'Cause I don't care too much for money, money can't buy me love
> I'll give you all I got to give if you say you love me too
> I may not have a lot to give but what I got I'll give to you
> I don't care too much for money, money can't buy me love
> Can't buy me love, everybody tells me so
> Can't buy me love, no no no, no
> *Say you don't need no diamond ring and I'll be satisfied*
> Tell me that you want the kind of thing that money just can't buy
> I don't care too much for money, money can't buy me love


----------



## nhboy

As I was a going over Gillgarry Mountain,
    I spied Colonel Farrell and his money he was countin'.
    First I drew me pistol and then I drew me rapier,
    Sayin' stand and deliver for I am your bold receiver.

    cho: Well shirigim duraham da
    Wack fall the daddy oh, wack fall the daddy oh
    There's whiskey in the jar.

    He counted out his money and it made a pretty penny,
    I put it in me pocket to take home to darling' Jenny.
    She sighed and swore she loved me and never would deceive me
    But the devil take the women for they always lie so easy.

    I went into me chamber all for to take a slumber
    To dream of gold and girls and of course it was no wonder.
    Me Jenny took me charges and she filled them up with water,
    Called on colonel Farrell to get ready for the slaughter.

    Next morning early before I rose to travel,
    There came a band of footmen and likewise Colonel Farrell.
    I goes to draw me pistol for she'd stole away me rapier,
    but a prisoner I was taken I couldn't shoot the water.

    They put me into jail with a judge all a writin'
    For robbing Colonel Farrell on Gilgarry Mountain.
    But they didn't take me fists so I knocked the jailer down,
    And bid a farewell to this tight fisted town.

    I'd like to find me brother the one that's in the army,
    I don't know where he's stationed in Cork or in Killarney.
    Together we'd go roving o'r the mountains of Killkenney,
    And I swear he'd treat me better than me darling' sporting Jenny.

    There's some takes delight in the carriages and rolling,
    Some takes delight in the hurley or the bowlin'.
    But I takes delight in the juice of the barley,
    Courting pretty maids in the mourning oh so early.


----------



## Rael

The Dubliners! Though it is a traditional Irish song probably sung by many, no?


----------



## nhboy

Rael said:
			
		

> The Dubliners! Though it is a traditional Irish song probably sung by many, no?


Yes. Great drinking song!


----------



## RoseRed

Shine on me sunshine
Walk with me world
It’s a skippidity do da day
I’m the happiest girl, in the whole U.S.A.

Good morning morning
Hello sunshine
Wake up sleepy head
Why’d we move that bojangle clock so far away from the bed
Just one more minute
That’s why we moved it
One more hug will do
Do you love waking up next to me
As much as I love waking up next to you

You make the coffee
I’ll make the bed
I’ll fix your lunch
And you fix mine
Now tell me the truth
Do these old shoes look funny
Honey it’s almost nine
Now you be careful
Gotta go I love you
You have a beautiful day,
And kiss the happiest girl, In the whole U.S.A.

Skippidity do da
Thank you oh Lord for making him for me
And thank you for letting life turn out the way
That I always thought it could be
There once was a time when I could not imagine
How it would feel to say
I’m happiest girl, in the whole U.S.A

Now shine on me sunshine
Walk with me world
It’s a skippidity do da day
I’m the happiest girl, in the whole U.S.A.

Shine on me sunshine
Walk with me world
It’s a skippidity do da day
I’m the happiest girl, in the whole U.S.A.

Shine on me sunshine
Walk with me world
It’s a skippidity do da day
I’m the happiest girl, in the whole U.S.A.​


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## jazz lady

*Some Ray Charles for Kwillia...*

Now, baby when you sigh
(when you sigh)
I wanna sigh with you
When you cry
(when you cry)
I wanna cry some, too

Now, ain't that love
(ain't that love)
Oh, ain't that love that I feel
(that I feel)
In my heart for you

When your friends
(when your friends)
Turn their back on you
I'll be here
(I'll be here)
Just to see you through

Now, ain't that love
(ain't that love)
Ain't that love
(ain't that love)
Ain't that love, ooohhh now
Ain't that love
That I feel in my heart for you

Now when you walk
(when you walk)
I wanna walk with you
When you talk
(when you talk)
Wanna talk some, too

Now, ain't that love
(ain't that love)
Oh, ain't that love that I feel
(that I feel)
In my heart for you

If you ever
(if you ever)
Ever need a friend
I'll be with you
(be with you)
Yes, until the end

Now, ain't that love
(ain't that love)
Ain't that love
(ain't that love)
Don't you know, baby don't you know, I
(oh, oh, oh, oh)
Ain't that love, baby that I feel
In my heart for you

[Instrumental Break]

Baby, won't you let me hold your hand
I want to squeeze you as tight as I can
Baby, don't you need my by your side
To protect you and be your guide
Baby, I'm so in love with you
I'd do anything you tell me to

Now, ain't that love
(ain't that love)
Ain't that love
(ain't that love)
C'mon now, ain't that love, now
(oh, oh, oh, oh)
Ain't that love, baby that I feel
In my heart for you
Oh, that I feel in my heart for you
Oh, that I feel in my heart for you
Oh, that I feel in my heart for you
Oh!

*sigh*


----------



## jazz lady

*Jamming to Boston tonight...*

It's been such a long time
I think I should be goin', yeah
And time doesn't wait for me, it keeps on rollin'
Sail on, on a distant highway
I've got to keep on chasin' a dream
I've gotta be on my way
Wish there was something I could say.

Well I'm takin' my time, I'm just movin' on
You'll forget about me after I've been gone
And I take what I find, I don't want no more
It's just outside of your front door.

It's been such a long time. It's been such a long time.

Well I get so lonely when I am without you
But in my mind, deep in my mind,
I can't forget about you
Good times, and faces that remind me
I'm tryin' to forget your name and leave it all behind me
You're comin' back to find me.

Well I'm takin' my time, I'm just movin' on
You'll forget about me after I'v e been gone
And I take what I find, I don't want no more
It's just outside of y our front door.

It's been such a long time. It's been such a long time.

Yeah. It's been such a long time, I think I should be goin', yeah
And time doesn't wait for me, it keeps on rollin'
There's a long road, I've gotta stay in time with
I've got to keep on chasin' that dream, though I may never find it
I'm always just behind it.

Well I'm takin' my time, I'm just movin' along
Takin' my time, just movin' along
Takin' my time, takin' my time...


----------



## jazz lady

*Hoobastank...*

I don't want you 
To give it all up
And leave your own life collecting dust
And I don't want you to feel sorry for me
You never gave us a chance to be

And I don't need you 
To be by my side
To tell me that everything's alright
I just wanted you 
To tell me the truth
You know I'd do that for you

So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?

I did enough
To show you that I 
Was willing to give and sacrifice
And I was the one who was lifting you up
When you thought your life had, had enough
And when I get close
You turn away
There's nothing that I can do or say
So now I need you 
To tell me the truth
You know I'd do that for you

So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?

Is it me? Is it you?
Nothing that
I can do
To make you change your mind.....

(why you)
Is it me? Is it you?
Nothing that
I can do
Is it a waste of time?

Is it me? Is it you?
Nothing that
I can do
To make you change your mind

So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?
(What is it I have to say?)
So why are you running away?
(To make you admit you're afraid)
Why are you running away?


----------



## RoseRed

I make my living off the evening news
Just give me something-something I can use
People love it when you lose,
They love dirty laundry

Well, I coulda been an actor, but I wound up here
I just have to look good, I dont have to be clear
Come and whisper in my ear
Give us dirty laundry

Kick em when theyre up
Kick em when theyre down
Kick em when theyre up
Kick em when theyre down
Kick em when theyre up
Kick em when theyre down
Kick em when theyre up
Kick em all around

We got the bubble-headed-bleach-blonde who
Comes on at five
She can tell you bout the plane crash with a gleam
In her eye
Its interesting when people die-
Give us dirty laundry

Can we film the operation? 
Is the head dead yet? 
You know, the boys in the newsroom got a
Running bet
Get the widow on the set!
We need dirty laundry

You dont really need to find out whats going on
You dont really want to know just how far its gone
Just leave well enough alone
Eat your dirty laundry

Kick em when theyre up
Kick em when theyre down
Kick em when theyre up
Kick em when theyre down

Kick em when theyre up
Kick em when theyre down
Kick em when theyre stiff
Kick em all around

Dirty little secrets
Dirty little lies
We got our dirty little fingers in everybodys pie
We love to cut you down to size
We love dirty laundry

We can do the innuendo
We can dance and sing
When its said and done we havent told you a thing
We all know that crap is king
Give us dirty laundry!​


----------



## Rael

Hey, hey, mama, said the way you move, gonna make you sweat, gonna make you groove.   
 
Oh, oh, child, way you shake that thing, gonna make you burn, gonna make you sting. 
 
Hey, hey, baby, when you walk that way, watch your honey drip, can't keep away. 
 

Ah yeah, ah yeah,   ah, ah, ah.   Ah yeah, ah yeah, ah, ah, ah.   

I gotta roll, can't stand still, got a flame in my heart, can't get my fill. 
 
Eyes that shine burning red, dreams of you all through my head. 
 
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.


----------



## nhboy

Longer boats are coming to win us
They're coming to win us, they're coming to win us
Longer boats are coming to win us
Hold on to the shore, they'll be taking the key from the door.

I don't want no God on my lawn
Just a flower I can help along
cause the soul of no body knows
How a flower grows... oh how a flower grows.

Chorus

Mary dropped her pants by the sand
And let a parson come and take her hand
But the soul of no body knows
Where the parson goes, where does the parson go?


----------



## RoseRed

I want you to want me. 
I need you to need me. 
I'd love you to love me. 
I'm beggin' you to beg me. 

I want you to want me. 
I need you to need me. 
I'd love you to love me. 
I'll shine up the old brown shoes, put on a brand-new shirt. 
I'll get home early from work if you say that you love me. 

Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'? 
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'? 
Feelin' all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin'. 
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'? 

I want you to want me. 
I need you to need me. 
I'd love you to love me. 
I'm beggin' you to beg me. 
I'll shine up the old brown shoes, put on a brand-new shirt. 
I'll get home early from work if you say that you love me. 

Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'? 
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'? 
Feelin' all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin'. 
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'? 
Feelin' all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin'. 
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'? 

I want you to want me. 
I need you to need me. 
I'd love you to love me. 
I'm beggin' you to beg me. 
I want you to want me. 
I want you to want me. 
I want you to want me. 
I want you to want me.


----------



## RoseRed

Bad boys, bad boys
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do
When they come for you
(Repeat)

Bad boys
Whatcha want, watcha want
Whatcha gonna do
When sheriff John Brown come for you
Tell me
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna dooo
Yeaheah

CHORUS

When you were eight
And you had bad traits
You go to school
And learn the golden rule
So why are you
Acting like a bloody fool
If you get hot
You must get cool

CHORUS

You chuck it on that one
You chuck it on this one
You chuck it on your mother and
You chuck it on your father
You chuck it on your brother and
You chuck it on your sister
You chuck it on that one and
You chuck it on me

CHORUS
(Repeat)

Nobody naw give you no break
Police naw give you no break
Soldier naw give you no break
Not even you idren naw give you no break
Hehe

CHORUS
(Repeat)

Why did you have to act so mean
Don'T you know you're human being
Born of a mother with the love of a father
Reflections come and reflections go
I know sometimes you want to let go
Hehehe
I know sometimes you want to let go

CHORUS
(Repeat)
-You're too bad, you're too cool-
-You're too bad, you're too cool-
(Repeat)

You chuck it on that one
You chuck it on this one
You chuck it on your mother and
You chuck it on your father
You chuck it on your brother and
You chuck it on your sister
You chuck it on that one and
You chuck it on me


----------



## lovinmaryland

You're a falling star, You're the get away car.
You're the line in the sand when I go too far.
You're the swimming pool, on an August day.
And you're the perfect thing to say.

And you play you're coy, but it's kinda cute.
Ah, When you smile at me you know exactly what you do.
Baby don't pretend, that you don't know it's true.
Cause you can see it when I look at you.

[Chorus:]
And in this crazy life, and through these crazy times
It's you, it's you, You make me sing.
You're every line, you're every word, you're everything.

You're a carousel, you're a wishing well,
And you light me up, when you ring my bell.
You're a mystery, you're from outer space,
You're every minute of my everyday.

And I can't believe, uh that I'm your man,
And I get to kiss you baby just because I can.
Whatever comes our way, ah we'll see it through,
And you know that's what our love can do.

[Chorus:]
And in this crazy life, and through these crazy times
It's you, it's you, You make me sing
You're every line, you're every word, you're everything.

So, La, La, La, La, La, La, La
So, La, La, La, La, La, La, La

[Chorus:]
And in this crazy life, and through these crazy times
It's you, it's you, You make me sing.
You're every line, you're every word, you're everything.
You're every song, and I sing along.
'Cause you're my everything.
Yeah, yeah

So, La, La, La, La, La, La, La
So, La, La, La, La, La, La, La, La, La, La, La


----------



## otter

*Life by the Drop*

Hello there, my old friend
Not so long ago it was til the end
We played outside in the pouring rain
On our way up the road we started over again

You're livin our dream oh you on top
my mind is achin,' Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens livin life by the drop

Up and down the road in our worn down shoes
Talkin about good things and singin the blues
you went your way and I stayed behind
We both knew it was just a matter of time

You're livin our dream oh you on top
my mind is achin,' Lord it won't stop
That's how it happens livin life by the drop

No wasted time, we're alive today
Churnin up the past, there's no easier way
Time's been between us, a means to an end
God it's good to be here walkin together my friend

We're livin our dreams
my mind's stopped achin,'
That's how it happened livin life by the drop
That's how it happened livin life by the drop
That's how it happened livin life by the drop


----------



## RoseRed

Hey kids, shake it loose together
The spotlight's hitting something
That's been known to change the weather
We'll kill the fatted calf tonight
So stick around
You're gonna hear electric music
Solid walls of sound

Say, Candy and Ronnie, have you seen them yet
But they're so spaced out, Bennie and the Jets
Oh but they're weird and they're wonderful
Oh Bennie she's really keen
She's got electric boots a mohair suit
You know I read it in a magazine
Bennie and the Jets

Hey kids, plug into the faithless
Maybe they're blinded
But Bennie makes them ageless
We shall survive, let us take ourselves along
Where we fight our parents out in the streets
To find who's right and who's wrong


----------



## RoseRed

Hello. How are you?
Have you been alright, through all those lonely lonely lonely lonely lonely nights
That's what I'd say. I'd tell you everything
If you'd pick up that telephone yeah yeah yeah

Hey. How you feelin?
Are you still the same?
Don't you realize the things we did, we did, were all for real, not a dream?
I just can't believe
They've all faded out of view yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Doowop dooby doo doowop doowah doolang
Blue days black nights doowah doolang

When I look into the sky, the love you need ain't gonna see you through
And I wonder why the little things you planned ain't coming true

Oh oh Telephone Line, give me some time, I'm living in twilight
Oh oh Telephone Line, give me some time, I'm living in twilight

Ok. So no one's answering
Well can't you just let it ring a little longer longer longer oh oh ooohhhhh
I'll just sit tight through shadows of the night
Let it ring for evermore oh oh ooohhhhh yeah yeah yeah

Doowop dooby doo doowop doowah doolang
Blue days black nights doowah doolang

When I look into the sky, the love you need ain't gonna see you through
And I wonder why the little things you planned ain't coming true

Oh oh Telephone Line, give me some time, I'm living in twilight
Oh oh Telephone Line, give me some time, I'm living in twilight
Oh oh Telephone Line, give me some time, I'm living in twilight
Oh oh Telephone Line, give me some time, I'm living in twilight


----------



## Rael

*Many Too Many* 

Many too many have stood where I stand
Many more will stand here too,
I think what I find strange is the way you built me up
Then knocked me down again.

The part was fun but now it's over,
Why can't I just leave the stage?
Maybe that's because you securely locked me up
Then threw away the key.

Oh mama,
Please would you find the key.
Oh pretty mama,
Please won't you let me go free.
I thought I was lucky
I thought that I'd got it made.
How could I be so blind?

You said good-bye on a corner
That I thought led to the straight.
You set me on a firmly laid and simple course
Then removed the road.

Oh mama,
Please help me find my way.
Oh pretty mama,
Please lead me through the next day.
I thought I was lucky
Oh I thought that I'd got it made.
How could I be so blind? oh no...


----------



## RoseRed

As the son of a son of a sailor
I went out on the sea for adventure
Expanding the view of the captain and crew
Like a man just released from indenture

As a dreamer of dreams and a travelin man
I have chalked up many a mile
Read dozens of books about heroes and crooks
And I learned much from both of their styles

Chorus:
Son of a son, son of a son
Son of a son of a sailor
Son of a gun, load the last ton
One step ahead of the jailer

Now away in the near future
Southeast of disorder
You can shake the hand of the mango man
As he greats you at the border

And the lady she hails from trinidad
Island of the spices
Salt for your meat, and cinnamon sweet
And the rum is for all your good vices

Haul the sheet in as we ride on the wind
That our forefathers harnessed before us
Hear the bells ring as the tight rigging sings
Its a son of a gun of a chorus

Where it all ends I cant fathom my friends
If I knew I might toss out my anchor
So I cruise along always searchin for songs
Not a lawyer a thief or a banker

But a son of a son, son of a son
Son of a son of a sailor
Son of a gun, load the last ton
One step ahead of the jailer

Im just a son of a son, son of a son
Son of a son of a sailor
The seas in my veins, my tradition remains
Im just glad I dont live in a trailer


----------



## otter

Went down to Tin Pan Alley
See what was going on
Things was too hot down there
Couldn't stay very long
Hey hey hey hey, Alley's the roughest place I've ever been
All the people down there
Livin' for their whisky, wine, and gin

I heard a woman scream
Yeah and I peeped through the door
Some cat was workin' on Annie with a
Lord with a two-by-four
Hey hey hey hey, Alley's the roughest place I've ever been
All the people down there
Livin' for their whisky, wine, and gin

I heard a pistol shoot
Yeah and it was a .44
Somebody killed a crap shooter cause he didn't
Shake, rattle, and roll
Hey hey hey hey, Alley's the roughest place I've ever been
All the people down there
Killin' for their whisky, wine, and gin

I saw a cop standing
With his hand on his gun
He said "this is a raid, boy

Nobody run"
Hey hey hey hey, Alley's the roughest place I've ever been
Yeah they took me away from Alley
Lord they took me right back to the pen


----------



## jazz lady

Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new
emotion
I want to walk in the open wind
I want to talk like lovers do
I want to dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you

So baby talk to me
Like lovers do
Walk with me
Like lovers do
Talk to me
Like lovers do

Here comes the rain again
Raining in my head like a tragedy
Tearing me apart like a new
emotion
Oooooh
I want to breathe in the open wind
I want to kiss like lovers do
I want to dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you

So baby talk to me
Like lovers do

Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new
emotion
(Here it comes again, here it comes
again)
I want to walk in the open wind
I want to talk like lovers do
I want dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you


----------



## otter

Somewhere there's a stolen halo
I use to watch her wear it well
Everything would shine wherever she would go
But looking at her now you'd never tell

Someone ran away with her innocence
A memory she can't get out of her head
I can only imagine what she's feeling
When she's praying
Kneeling at the edge of her bed

And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me like holy water
Holy water

She wants someone to call her angel
Someone to put the light back in her eyes
She's looking through the faces
The unfamiliar places
She needs someone to hear her when she crys

And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me like holy water
Holy water

She just needs a little help
To wash away the pain she's felt
She wants to feel the healing hands
Of someone who understands

And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me
And she says take me away
And take me farther
Surround me now
And hold, hold, hold me like holy water
Holy water


----------



## otter

All I wanna do when I wake up in the morning is see you eyes
Rosanna, Rosanna
I never thought that a girl like you could ever care for me, Rosanna

All I wanna do in the middle of the evening is hold you tight
Rosanna, Rosanna
I didn't know you were looking for more than I could ever be

Not quite a year since she went away, Rosanna
Now she's gone and I have to say

Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna

I can see your face still shining through the window on the other side
Rosanna, Rosanna
I didn't know that a girl like you could make me feel so sad, Rosanna

All I wanna tell you is now you'll never ever have to compromise
Rosanna, Rosanna
I never thought that losing you could ever hurt so bad

Not quite a year since she went away, Rosanna
Now she's gone and I have to say

Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna

Not quite a year since she went away,
Who is it? Rosanna
Now she's gone and I have to say

Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna

Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna
Meet you all the way, meet you all the way, Rosanna


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I rode my bicycle past your window last night
> I roller skated to your door at daylight
> It almost seems like you're avoiding me
> I'm okay alone, but you got something I need
> 
> Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together and try them out you see
> I been looking around awhile
> You got something for me
> Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> 
> I ride my bike, I roller skate, don't drive no car
> Don't go too fast, but I go pretty far
> For somebody who don't drive
> I been all around the world
> Some people say, I done all right for a girl
> 
> Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together and try them out you see
> I been looking around awhile
> You got something for me
> Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> 
> I asked your mother if you were at home
> She said, yes .. but you weren't alone
> Oh, sometimes I think that you're avoiding me
> I'm okay alone, but you've got something I need
> 
> Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together and try them out to see
> La la la la la la la la, la la la la la la
> Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key



Oh, brother.  She's into the Boone's Farm again.


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> blah blah blah blah



:melaniewannabee:


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> :melaniewannabee:



You gonna take that, MelaKwillanie?


----------



## otter

Vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Just a small town girl
> Livin' in a lonely world
> She took the midnight train going anywhere
> Just a city boy
> Born and raised in South Detroit
> He took the midnight train going anywhere
> 
> A singer in a smoky room
> The smell of wine and cheap perfume
> For a smile they can share the night
> It goes on and on and on and on
> 
> (Chorus)
> Strangers waiting
> Up and down the boulevard
> Their shadows searching in the night
> Streetlight people
> Living just to find emotion
> Hiding somewhere in the night
> 
> Working hard to get my fill
> Everybody wants a thrill
> Playin' anything to roll the dice
> Just one more time
> 
> Some will win, some will lose
> Some were born to sing the blues
> Oh, the movie never ends
> It goes on and on and on and on
> 
> (Chorus)
> 
> Don't stop believin'
> Hold on to that feelin'
> Streetlight people


----------



## otter

Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows

Are you a lucky little lady in the City of Light
Or just another lost angel...City of Night
City of Night, City of Night, City of Night, woo, c'mon

L.A. Woman, L.A. Woman
L.A. Woman Sunday afternoon
L.A. Woman Sunday afternoon
L.A. Woman Sunday afternoon
Drive thru your suburbs
Into your blues, into your blues, yeah
Into your blue-blue Blues
Into your blues, ohh, yeah

I see your hair is burnin'
Hills are filled with fire
If they say I never loved you
You know they are a liar
Drivin' down your freeways
Midnite alleys roam
Cops in cars, the topless bars
Never saw a woman...
So alone, so alone
So alone, so alone

Motel Money Murder Madness
Let's change the mood from glad to sadness

Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin'
Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin'
Got to keep on risin'
Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin'
Mojo Risin', gotta Mojo Risin'
Mr. Mojo Risin', gotta keep on risin'
Risin', risin'
Gone risin', risin'
I'm gone risin', risin'
I gotta risin', risin'
Well, risin', risin'
I gotta, wooo, yeah, risin'
Woah, ohh yeah

Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows

Are you a lucky little lady in the City of Light
Or just another lost angel...City of Night
City of Night, City of Night, City of Night, woah, c'mon

L.A. Woman, L.A. Woman
L.A. Woman, your my woman
Little L.A. Woman, Little L.A. Woman
L.A. L.A. Woman Woman
L.A. Woman c'mon


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

>



  And what's wrong with Journey, hmmm?


----------



## otter

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with Journey, hmmm?



Not a thing, its Vrai's favorite band.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> Not a thing, its Vrai's favorite band.



Ah, gotcha.  I'll have to bring over my collection to her house for the next get-together.


----------



## otter

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ah, gotcha.  I'll have to bring over my collection to her house for the next get-together.



good move


----------



## jazz lady

You took your coat off and stood in the rain,
You're always crazy like that.
And I watched from my window,
Always felt I was outside looking in on you.
You're always the mysterious one with
Dark eyes and careless hair,
You were fashionably sensitive
But too cool to care.
You stood in my doorway, with nothing to say
Besides some comment on the weather.

Well in case you failed to notice,
In case you failed to see,
This is my heart bleeding before you,
This is me down on my knees, and...

These foolish games are tearing me apart,
And your thoughtless words are breaking my heart.
You're breaking my heart.
You're always brilliant in the morning,
Smoking your cigarettes and talking over coffee.
Your philosophies on art, Baroque moved you.
You loved Mozart and you'd speak of your loved ones
As I clumsily strummed my guitar.
You'd teach me of honest things,
Things that were daring, things that were clean.
Things that knew what an honest dollar did mean.
I hid my soiled hands behind my back.
Somewhere along the line, I must've gone 
Off track with you.

Well, excuse me, guess I've mistaken you for somebody else,
Somebody who gave a damn,
Somebody more like myself.

You took your coat off,
Stood in the rain,
You're always crazy like that.


----------



## Rael

*A Month of Sundays* Don Henley

I used to work for Harvester
I used to use my hands
I used to make the tractors and the combines that
plowed and harvested this great land

Now I see my handiwork on the block
everywhere I turn
And I see the clouds cross the weathered
faces and I watch the harvest burn

I quit the plant in '57
Had some time for farmin' then
Banks back then was lendin' money
The banker was the farmer's friend

And I've seen dog days and dusty days;
Late spring snow and early fall sleet;
I've held the leather reins in my hands
and I've felt the soft ground under my feet

Between the hot, dry weather and the taxes
and the Cold War it's been hard to make ends meet
But I always kept the clothes on out backs;
I always put the shoes on our feet

My grandson, he comes home from college
He says, "We get the government we deserve."
My son-in-law just shakes his head and says,
"That little punk, he never had to serve."

And I sit here in the shadow of the suburbs
and look out across these empty fields
I sit here in earshot of the bypass and all
night I listen to the rushin' of the wheels

The big boys, they all got computers: 
got incorporated, too
Me, I just know how to raise things
That was all I ever knew

Now, it all comes down to numbers
Now I'm glad that I have quit
Folks these days just don't do nothin'
simply for the love of it

I went into town of the Fourth of July
Watched 'em parade past the Union Jack
Watched 'em break out the brass and beat on the drum
One step forward and two steps back

And I saw a sign on Easy Street,
said "Be Prepared to Stop."
Pray for the Independent , little man
I don't see next year's crop

And I sit here on the back porch in the twilight
And I hear the crickets hum
I sit and watch the lightning in the distance
but the showers never come

I sit here and listen to the wind blow
I sit here and rub my hands
I sit here and listen to the clock strike,
and I wonder when I'll see my companion again


----------



## otter

*For CHRISTY*

Try not to look so pretty
The next time that we meet
Please don't look so pretty
And I won't act so weak

Please don't look so pretty
You're lovely but it's just cruel
Try not to look so pretty
And I'll try not to be your fool

You walk in and steal my mind
Oh, but who gave you the right
To treat me like some useless thought
You know away each night

Please don't look so pretty
You're lovely but it's just cruel
Try not to look so pretty
And I'll try not to be your fool

You make it hard on me
Oh, but I'll try to pretend
That you're jut a lovesick dream
That always has to end

Please don't look so pretty
You're lovely but it's just cruel
Try not to look so pretty
And I'll try not to be your fool


----------



## Rael

and you can't hear that one without hearing this one...

Let's go down to the Sunset Grill
We can watch the working girls go by
Watch the "basket people" walk around and mumble
And stare out at the auburn sky

There's an old man there from the Old World
To him, it's all the same
Calls all his customers by name

Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill

You see a lot more meanness in the city
It's the kind that eats you up inside
Hard to come away with anything that feels
like dignity

Hard to get home with any pride
These days a man makes you somethin'
And you never see his face
But there is no hiding place

Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill

Respectable little murders pay
They get more respectable every day
Don't worry girl, I'm gonna stick by you
And someday soon we're gonna get in that
car and get outta here

Let's go down to the Sunset Grill
Watch the working girls go by
Watch the "basket people" walk around and mumble
And gaze out at the auburn sky

Maybe we'll leave come springtime
Meanwhile, have another beer
What would we do without these jerks anyway?
Besides, all our friends are here

Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill
Down at the Sunset Grill


----------



## nhboy

Breaking rocks in the hot sun

I fought the law and the law won

I fought the law and the law won

I needed money cause I had None

I fought the law and the law won

I fought the law and the law won

I miss my baby and I feel so sad I guess my race is run

Well she's the best girl that I ever had

I fought the law and the law won

I fought the law and the law won

Robbing people with a six gun

I fought the law and the law won

I fought the law and the law won

I miss my baby and I miss fun

I fought the law and the law won

I fought the law and the law won

I miss my baby and I fell so sad I guess my race is run

Well she's the best girl that I ever had

I fought the law and the law won

I fought the law and the law won


----------



## NikkoBlues

*"Coconut", Harry Nilsson*

Brother bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime 
His sister had another, she paid it for a lime. 
She put the lime in the coconut, and drank them both up 
She put the lime in the coconut, and drank them both up 
She put the lime in the coconut, 
Called the doctor, woke him up, and said, 
"Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache? 
I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?" 

"Now let me get this straight; 
You put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up 
You put the lime in the coconut, you drank them both up 
You put the lime in the coconut, 
called your doctor, woke him up, and said, 
'Doctor, ain't there nothing I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache? 
I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?' 

You put the lime in the coconut, and drink them both down, 
You put the lime in the cocount, you're such a silly woman! 
Put the lime in the coconut, and drink them both together, 
Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the morning."

Sung by The Muppets here. 

"Ain't there nothing I can take to relieve this flipper ache."


----------



## virgovictoria

*Waaaay Back...*

1-My love, do you ever dream of
Candy coated raindrops?
You're the same, my candy rain

Have you ever loved someone
So much you thought you'd die?
Giving so much of yourself
It seems the only way
Tell me what you want, and I
And I will give it to you
'Cause you are
(repeat 1)

My love
Did you ever dream that it could be so right
I never thought that I would find
All that I need in life
All I want, all I need now I know
I know I found it in you
I found it in you
'cause you are (rpt 1, 1...)


----------



## virgovictoria

A little Soul II Soul...

Back to life, back to reality ( x3)
Back to the here and now yeah
Show me how, decide what you want from me
Tell me may be
I could be there for you
However do you want me,
However do you need me
How, however do you want me,
However do you need me.

Back to life, back to the present time,
Back from a fantasy
Yeah, tell me now, take the iniative
I'll leave it in your hands until you're ready oh
However do you want me,
However do you need me
How, however do you want me
However do you need me,
However do you want me
However do you need me
How, however do you want me
However do you need me (x5)
I live at the top of the block,
No more room for trouble or fuss
Need a change, a positive change look
Look it's me writing on the wall
However do you want
However do you

Back to life, back to the day we have
Let's end this foolish game
Hear me out don't let me waste away
Make up your mind so
I know where I stand


----------



## lovinmaryland

"Greyhound Bound For Nowhere"

Rain on the window makes me lonely
Time keeps on passing so slowly
The old man sittin' next to me is fallin' asleep
On a Greyhound Bound For Nowhere

The sun's going down on my misery
Another day gone by with broken dreams
That cell phone I hear ringing, I keep wishing it was you
On a Greyhound Bound For Nowhere

That ring that you were wearing don't mean everything
The way that you stood starin' as you watched me roll away
She loves you and you need me and there some things we can't share
I'm on a Greyhound bound for nowhere

Bright lights of a city shining up ahead
My hearts analyzing everything you said
Did you take me for a fool or did you really care
I'm on a Greyhound bound for nowhere

That ring that you were wearing don't mean everything
The way that you stood starin' as you watched me roll away
She loves you and you need me and there some things we can't share
I'm on a Greyhound bound for nowhere

I'm gonna find someplace I can ease my mind
And try to heal my wounded pride

Rain on the window and I'm still lonely
And time keeps on passing so slowly
You're with her and I'm alone and you're wishing I was there
I'm on a Greyhound bound for nowhere
We' re all on a Greyhound bound for nowhere


----------



## RoseRed

teddy sniffing glue he was 12 years old
fell from the roof on east two-nine
cathy was 11 when she pulled the plug
on 26 reds and a bottle of wine
bobby got leukemia, 14 years old
he looked like 65 when he died
he was a friend of mine

chorus:
those are people who died, died
those are people who died, died
those are people who died, died
those are people who died, died
they were all my friends, and they died

g-berg and georgie let their gimmicks go rotten
so they died of hepatitis in upper manhattan
sly in vietnam took a bullet in the head
bobby od'd on drano on the night that he was wed
they were two more friends of mine
two more friends that died / i miss 'em--they died

repeat chorus:

mary took a dry dive from a hotel room
bobby hung himself from a cell in the tombs
judy jumped in front of a subway train
eddie got slit in the jugular vein
and eddie, I miss you more than all the others,
and i salute you brother/ this song is for you my brother

repeat chorus:

herbie pushed tony from the boys' club roof
tony thought that his rage was just some goof
but herbie sure gave tony some #####en proof
"hey," herbie said, "tony, can you fly?"
but tony couldn't fly . . . tony died

repeat chorus:

brian got busted on a narco rap
he beat the rap by rattin' on some bikers
he said, hey, i know it's dangerous,
but it sure beats riker's
but the next day he got offed
by the very same bikers

repeat chorus; repeat song to eddie


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> teddy sniffing glue he was 12 years old
> fell from the roof on east two-nine
> cathy was 11 when she pulled the plug
> on 26 reds and a bottle of wine
> bobby got leukemia, 14 years old
> he looked like 65 when he died
> he was a friend of mine
> 
> chorus:
> those are people who died, died
> those are people who died, died
> those are people who died, died
> those are people who died, died
> they were all my friends, and they died
> 
> g-berg and georgie let their gimmicks go rotten
> so they died of hepatitis in upper manhattan
> sly in vietnam took a bullet in the head
> bobby od'd on drano on the night that he was wed
> they were two more friends of mine
> two more friends that died / i miss 'em--they died
> 
> repeat chorus:
> 
> mary took a dry dive from a hotel room
> bobby hung himself from a cell in the tombs
> judy jumped in front of a subway train
> eddie got slit in the jugular vein
> and eddie, I miss you more than all the others,
> and i salute you brother/ this song is for you my brother
> 
> repeat chorus:
> 
> herbie pushed tony from the boys' club roof
> tony thought that his rage was just some goof
> but herbie sure gave tony some #####en proof
> "hey," herbie said, "tony, can you fly?"
> but tony couldn't fly . . . tony died
> 
> repeat chorus:
> 
> brian got busted on a narco rap
> he beat the rap by rattin' on some bikers
> he said, hey, i know it's dangerous,
> but it sure beats riker's
> but the next day he got offed
> by the very same bikers
> 
> repeat chorus; repeat song to eddie



you sentimental fool, you


----------



## cattitude

I was cutting the rug
Down at a place called the jug
With a girl named linda lu
When in walked a man
With a gun in his hand
And he was looking for you know who.
He said, hey there fellow,
With the hair colored yellow,
Watcha tryin to prove? 
cause thats my woman there
And Im a man who cares
And this might be all for you.

I was scared and fearing for my life.
I was shakin like a leaf on a tree.
cause he was lean, mean,
Big and bad, lord,
Pointin that gun at me.
I said, wait a minute, mister,
I didnt even kiss her.
Dont want no trouble with you.
And I know you dont owe me
But I wish youd let me
Ask one favor from you.

(chorus)
wont you give me three steps,
Gimme three steps mister,
Gimme three steps towards the door? 
Gimme three steps
Gimme three steps mister,
And youll never see me no more.

Well the crowd cleared away
And I began to pray
As the water fell on the floor.
And Im telling you son,
Well, it aint no fun
Staring straight down a forty-four.
Well he turned and screamed at linda lu
And thats the break I was looking for.
And you could hear me screaming a mile away
As I was headed out towards the door.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> you sentimental fool, you


Thanks!


----------



## Vince

cattitude said:
			
		

> I was cutting the rug
> Down at a place called the jug
> With a girl named linda lu
> When in walked a man
> With a gun in his hand
> And he was looking for you know who.
> He said, hey there fellow,
> With the hair colored yellow,
> Watcha tryin to prove?
> cause thats my woman there
> And Im a man who cares
> And this might be all for you.
> 
> I was scared and fearing for my life.
> I was shakin like a leaf on a tree.
> cause he was lean, mean,
> Big and bad, lord,
> Pointin that gun at me.
> I said, wait a minute, mister,
> I didnt even kiss her.
> Dont want no trouble with you.
> And I know you dont owe me
> But I wish youd let me
> Ask one favor from you.
> 
> (chorus)
> wont you give me three steps,
> Gimme three steps mister,
> Gimme three steps towards the door?
> Gimme three steps
> Gimme three steps mister,
> And youll never see me no more.
> 
> Well the crowd cleared away
> And I began to pray
> As the water fell on the floor.
> And Im telling you son,
> Well, it aint no fun
> Staring straight down a forty-four.
> Well he turned and screamed at linda lu
> And thats the break I was looking for.
> And you could hear me screaming a mile away
> As I was headed out towards the door.


Now this is a real romantic ballad.


----------



## tomchamp

*Who's miss Rosie?*

Well, you wake up in the mornin', you hear the work bell ring,  
And they march you to the table to see the same old thing.
Ain't no food upon the table, and no pork up in the pan.
But you better not complain, boy, you get in trouble with the man.

CHORUS:
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
Let the Midnight Special shine a everlovin' light on me.

Yonder come miss Rosie, how in the world did you know?
By the way she wears her apron, and the clothes she wore.
Umbrella on her shoulder, piece of paper in her hand;
She come to see the gov'nor, she wants to free her man.

CHORUS

If you're ever in Houston, well, you better do the right;
You better not gamble, there, you better not fight, at all
Or the sheriff will grab ya and the boys will bring you down.
The next thing you know, boy, Oh! You're prison bound.


----------



## RoseRed

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Well, you wake up in the mornin', you hear the work bell ring,
> And they march you to the table to see the same old thing.
> Ain't no food upon the table, and no pork up in the pan.
> But you better not complain, boy, you get in trouble with the man.
> 
> CHORUS:
> Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
> Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
> Let the Midnight Special shine a light on me,
> Let the Midnight Special shine a everlovin' light on me.
> 
> Yonder come miss Rosie, how in the world did you know?
> By the way she wears her apron, and the clothes she wore.
> Umbrella on her shoulder, piece of paper in her hand;
> She come to see the gov'nor, she wants to free her man.
> 
> CHORUS
> 
> If you're ever in Houston, well, you better do the right;
> You better not gamble, there, you better not fight, at all
> Or the sheriff will grab ya and the boys will bring you down.
> The next thing you know, boy, Oh! You're prison bound.




Hey Tom!  Are you Rosie?


----------



## tomchamp

Oh, a storm is threat'ning
My very life today
If I don't get some shelter
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away

War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

Ooh, see the fire is sweepin'
Our very street today
Burns like a red coal carpet
Mad dog
lost its way

War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

The floods is threat'ning
My very life today
Gimme, gimme shelter
Or I'm gonna fade away

War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
I tell you love, sister, it's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
Kiss away, kiss away


----------



## tomchamp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hey Tom!  Are you Rosie?



?


----------



## RoseRed

tomchamp said:
			
		

> ?



Are you still in Upstate New York avioding the law?


----------



## tomchamp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you still in Upstate New York avioding the law?



Are you still using the same siggy?


----------



## RoseRed

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Are you still using the same siggy?


It fits me.


----------



## tomchamp

Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said,

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six-foot-four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."



Lyin' in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said,

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."
Yeah!

Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!

Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!


----------



## tomchamp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you still in Upstate New York avioding the law?



You missed your calling Detective RR!


----------



## RoseRed

Will there be any bartenders up there in heaven?
Will the pubs never close? Will the glass never drain?
No more DTs and no shakes and no horrors
The very next morning, you feel right as rain

'Cause God loves a drunk, lowest of men
Like the dogs in the street and the pigs in the pen
But a drunk's only trying to get free of his body
And soar like an eagle high up there in heaven
His shouts and his curses they are just hymns and praises
To kick-start his mind now and then
O God loves a drunk, come raise up your glasses, amen

Does God really care for your life in the suburbs?
Your dull little life full of dull little things
And bring up the babies to be just like daddy
And maybe I'll be there when he gives out the wings

But God loves a drunk, although he's a fool
Oh he wets in his pants and he falls off his stool
And he can't hear the insults, and whispers go by him
As he leans in the doorway and he sings sally racket
He can't feel the cold rain beat down on his body
And soak through his clothes to the skin
O God loves a drunk, come raise up your glasses, amen

Will there be any pen-pushers up there in heaven?
Does crawling and wage-slaving win you God's love?
I pity you worms with your semis and pensions
If you think that'll get you to the kingdom above

Oh God loves a drunk, although he's a clown
Oh you can't help but laugh as he gags and falls down
But he don't give a curse for what people think of him
He screams at his demons alone in the darkness
He's staying alive for just one more pint bottle
Won't you throw him a few pennies, friend?
Ah God loves a drunk, for ever and ever, amen


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

>



Like no one knew that! MMDAd leaves notes about it in my karma...like get a life!


----------



## tomchamp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Will there be any bartenders up there in heaven?
> Will the pubs never close? Will the glass never drain?
> No more DTs and no shakes and no horrors
> The very next morning, you feel right as rain
> 
> 'Cause God loves a drunk, lowest of men
> Like the dogs in the street and the pigs in the pen
> But a drunk's only trying to get free of his body
> And soar like an eagle high up there in heaven
> His shouts and his curses they are just hymns and praises
> To kick-start his mind now and then
> O God loves a drunk, come raise up your glasses, amen
> 
> Does God really care for your life in the suburbs?
> Your dull little life full of dull little things
> And bring up the babies to be just like daddy
> And maybe I'll be there when he gives out the wings
> 
> But God loves a drunk, although he's a fool
> Oh he wets in his pants and he falls off his stool
> And he can't hear the insults, and whispers go by him
> As he leans in the doorway and he sings sally racket
> He can't feel the cold rain beat down on his body
> And soak through his clothes to the skin
> O God loves a drunk, come raise up your glasses, amen
> 
> Will there be any pen-pushers up there in heaven?
> Does crawling and wage-slaving win you God's love?
> I pity you worms with your semis and pensions
> If you think that'll get you to the kingdom above
> 
> Oh God loves a drunk, although he's a clown
> Oh you can't help but laugh as he gags and falls down
> But he don't give a curse for what people think of him
> He screams at his demons alone in the darkness
> He's staying alive for just one more pint bottle
> Won't you throw him a few pennies, friend?
> Ah God loves a drunk, for ever and ever, amen



I knew I should of!


----------



## missperky

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Like no one knew that! MMDAd leaves notes about it in my karma...like get a life!



Hey Tom..


----------



## tomchamp

missperky said:
			
		

> Hey Tom..


----------



## missperky

tomchamp said:
			
		

>



Where ya been?


----------



## tomchamp

missperky said:
			
		

> Where ya been?



What? You don't watch America's most wanted?


----------



## missperky

tomchamp said:
			
		

> What? You don't watch America's most wanted?



No, should I?


----------



## tomchamp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Will there be any bartenders up there in heaven?
> Will the pubs never close? Will the glass never drain?
> No more DTs and no shakes and no horrors
> The very next morning, you feel right as rain
> 
> 'Cause God loves a drunk, lowest of men
> Like the dogs in the street and the pigs in the pen
> But a drunk's only trying to get free of his body
> And soar like an eagle high up there in heaven
> His shouts and his curses they are just hymns and praises
> To kick-start his mind now and then
> O God loves a drunk, come raise up your glasses, amen
> 
> Does God really care for your life in the suburbs?
> Your dull little life full of dull little things
> And bring up the babies to be just like daddy
> And maybe I'll be there when he gives out the wings
> 
> But God loves a drunk, although he's a fool
> Oh he wets in his pants and he falls off his stool
> And he can't hear the insults, and whispers go by him
> As he leans in the doorway and he sings sally racket
> He can't feel the cold rain beat down on his body
> And soak through his clothes to the skin
> O God loves a drunk, come raise up your glasses, amen
> 
> Will there be any pen-pushers up there in heaven?
> Does crawling and wage-slaving win you God's love?
> I pity you worms with your semis and pensions
> If you think that'll get you to the kingdom above
> 
> Oh God loves a drunk, although he's a clown
> Oh you can't help but laugh as he gags and falls down
> But he don't give a curse for what people think of him
> He screams at his demons alone in the darkness
> He's staying alive for just one more pint bottle
> Won't you throw him a few pennies, friend?
> Ah God loves a drunk, for ever and ever, amen




Amen! Agnes Gonxha Bojaxhiu!


----------



## meangirl

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Amen! Agnes Gonxha Bojaxhiu!


----------



## missperky

meangirl said:
			
		

>



Mother Teresa.


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

>


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_Teresa


----------



## meangirl

missperky said:
			
		

> Mother Teresa.


 


			
				tomchamp said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_Teresa


 
I should have known that. 

But...how does that apply to RR?


----------



## tomchamp

You get a shiver in the dark
It's raining in the park but meantime
South of the river you stop and you hold everything
A band is blowin' Dixie double four time
You feel alright when you hear that music ring

And now you step inside but you don't see too many faces
Comin' in out of the rain you hear the jazz go down
Competition in other places
Oh but the horns they blowin' that sound
Way on down south, way on down south London town

You check out Guitar George, he knows all chords
Mind he's strictly rhythm he doesn't wanna make it cry or sing
Yes and an old guitar is all he can afford
When he gets up under the lights to play his thing

And Harry doesn't mind if he doesn't make the scene
He's got a daytime job, he's doin' alright
He can play the honky tonk like anything
Savin' it up for Friday night
With the Sultans... with the Sultans of Swing

And a crowd o' young boys they're foolin' around in the corner
Drunk and dressed in their best brown baggies and their platform soles
They don't give a damn 'bout any trumpet playin' band
It ain't what they call rock and roll
And the Sultans... Yea the Sultans they play Creole ...Creole

And then the man he steps right up to the microphone
And says at last just as the time bell rings
'Goodnight, now it's time to go home'
And he makes it fast with one more thing
'We are the Sultans... We are the Sultans of Swing'


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> I should have known that.
> 
> But...how does that apply to RR?



You got blonde hair?


----------



## tomchamp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Will there be any bartenders up there in heaven?
> Will the pubs never close? Will the glass never drain?
> No more DTs and no shakes and no horrors
> The very next morning, you feel right as rain
> 
> 'Cause God loves a drunk, lowest of men
> Like the dogs in the street and the pigs in the pen
> But a drunk's only trying to get free of his body
> And soar like an eagle high up there in heaven
> His shouts and his curses they are just hymns and praises
> To kick-start his mind now and then
> O God loves a drunk, come raise up your glasses, amen
> 
> Does God really care for your life in the suburbs?
> Your dull little life full of dull little things
> And bring up the babies to be just like daddy
> And maybe I'll be there when he gives out the wings
> 
> But God loves a drunk, although he's a fool
> Oh he wets in his pants and he falls off his stool
> And he can't hear the insults, and whispers go by him
> As he leans in the doorway and he sings sally racket
> He can't feel the cold rain beat down on his body
> And soak through his clothes to the skin
> O God loves a drunk, come raise up your glasses, amen
> 
> Will there be any pen-pushers up there in heaven?
> Does crawling and wage-slaving win you God's love?
> I pity you worms with your semis and pensions
> If you think that'll get you to the kingdom above
> 
> Oh God loves a drunk, although he's a clown
> Oh you can't help but laugh as he gags and falls down
> But he don't give a curse for what people think of him
> He screams at his demons alone in the darkness
> He's staying alive for just one more pint bottle
> Won't you throw him a few pennies, friend?
> Ah God loves a drunk, for ever and ever, amen



With her killer graces and her secret places
That no boy can fill with her hands on her hips
Oh and that smile on her lips
Because she knows that it kills me
With her soft french cream
Standing in that doorway like a dream
I wish she'd just leave me alone
Because french cream won't soften them boots
And french kisses will not break that heart of stone
With her long hair falling
And her eyes that shine like a midnight sun
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one

That Thunder in your heart
At night when you're kneeling in the dark
It says you're never gonna leave her
But there's this angel in her eyes
That tells such desperate lies
And all you want to do is believe her
And tonight you'll try just one more time
To leave it all behind and to break on through
Oh she can take you, but if she wants to break you
She's gonna find out that ain't so easy to do
And no matter where you sleep tonight or how far you run
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one

Oh-o and just one kiss
She'd fill them long summer nights
With her tenderness that secret pact you made
Back when her love could save you from the bitterness
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one


----------



## tomchamp

Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

I woke up in a Soho doorway
A policeman knew my name
He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
If you can get up and walk away"

I staggered back to the underground
And the breeze blew back my hair
I remember throwin' punches around
And preachin' from my chair

Well, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Tell me, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
'Cause I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)

I took the tube back out of town
Back to the Rollin' Pin
I felt a little like a dying clown
With a streak of Rin Tin Tin

I stretched back and I hiccupped
And looked back on my busy day
Eleven hours in the Tin Pan
God, there's got to be another way

Well, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Oh, who are you(Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Oh Tell me, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Oh Who the #### are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)

Who are you?
ooh wa oo wa oo wa oo x11

Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
C'mon tell me who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Oh, I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)

I know there's a place you walked
Where love falls from the trees
My heart is like a broken cup
I only feel right on my knees

I spit out like a sewer hole
Yet still recieve your kiss
How can I measure up to anyone now
After such a love as this?

Well who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
tell me who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
oh, I really wanna know? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
tell, tell me who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)

C'mon, c'mon who? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Oh, Who the #### are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Oh, tell me who are you (Who are you?, ooo?)

I really wanna to know
Oh, I really want to know
C'mon tell me who are you, you, you?
Who are you?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

tomchamp said:
			
		

> What? You don't watch America's most wanted?


Out on parole huh?


----------



## Rael

Child of Vision - Supertramp

Well, who do you think you`re foolin`?
You say you`re havin fun,
But you`re busy going nowhere,
Just lyin in the sun.

You tried to be a hero,
commit the perfect crime
but the dollar got you dancing
and you`re running out of time.

You`re messin`up the water
You`re rollin`in the wine
You`re poisoning your body
You`re poisoning your mind
You gave me Coca-Cola
You said it tasted good
You watch the television
It tells you that you should

How can you live in this way ?
-(Why do you think it`s so strange ?)
You must have something to say
-(Tell me why I should change ?)
There must be more than this life.
It`s time we did something right.

Child of Vision, won`t you listen
Find yourself a new ambition.

I`ve heard it all before
You`re saying nothing new
I thought I saw a rainbow
but I guess it wasn`t true
You cannot make me listen
I cannot make you hear
You find your way to heaven
I`ll meet you when you`re there.

How can you live in this way?
-(Why do you think it`s so strange ?)
You must have something to say
-(Tell me why I should change)
We have no reason to fight
cos we both know that we`re right

Child of Vision, won`t you listen
Find yourself a new ambition.


----------



## Rael

Fool's Overture - Supertramp

History recalls how great the fall can be
While everybody's sleeping, the boats put out to sea
Borne on the wings of time
It seemed the answers were so easy to find
"Too late," the prophets cry
The island's sinking, let's take to the sky

Called the man a fool, striped him of his pride
Everyone was laughing up until the day he died
And though the wound went deep
Still he's calling us out of our sleep
My friends, we're not alone
He waits in silence to lead us all home

So tell me that you find it hard to grow
Well I know, I know, I know
And you tell me that you've many seeds to sow
Well I know, I know, I know

Can you hear what I'm saying
Can you see the parts that I'm playing
"Holy Man, Rocker Man, Come on Queenie,
Joker Man, Spider Man, Blue Eyed Meanie"
So you found your solution
What will be your last contribution?
"Live it up, rip it up, why so lazy?
Give it out, dish it out, let's go crazy,
Yeah!"


----------



## Kerad

Well I met her in the garden
Underneath that old apple tree
Sitting with a handful of flowers
Looking as cool as can be
We talked away a couple of hours
Then she laid her hand on my lap
Oh I thought I got to be dreaming
I didn't know I fell in her trap

Then she made me say things I didn't want to say
Then she made me play games I didn't want to play
She was a soul stripper, yeah
She took my heart
She was a soul stripper, ooh
And tore me apart

She started moving nice and easy
Slowly getting near to my spine
Killing off each last little feeling
Ooh everyone she could find
And when she had me hollow and naked, yeah
That's when she put me down
Pulled out a knife and flashed it before me
Stuck it in and turned it around

Then she made me say things I didn't want to say, you know
Then she made me play games I didn't want to play
She was a soul stripper, yeah
Ooh she took my heart
Ooh was a soul stripper
Tore me apart

Soul stripper, soul stripper
You're a soul stripper
Soul stripper, soul stripper
Soul stripper
Took out my heart
And tore it apart

Aah you're a soul stripper
Soul stripper, soul stripper


AC/DC: Soul Stripper


----------



## sunflower

Would you know my name 
If I saw you in heaven 
Will it be the same 
If I saw you in heaven 
I must be strong, and carry on 
Cause I know I don't belong 
Here in heaven 

Would you hold my hand 
If I saw you in heaven 
Would you help me stand 
If I saw you in heaven 
I'll find my way, through night and day 
Cause I know I just can't stay 
Here in heaven 

Time can bring you down 
Time can bend your knee 
Time can break your heart 
Have you begging please 
Begging please 

(instrumental) 

Beyond the door 
There's peace I'm sure. 
And I know there'll be no more... 
Tears in heaven 

Would you know my name 
If I saw you in heaven 
Will it be the same 
If I saw you in heaven 
I must be strong, and carry on 
Cause I know I don't belong 
Here in heaven 

Cause I know I don't belong 
Here in heaven


----------



## meangirl

Theres something wrong with the world today
I dont know what it is
Somethings wrong with our eyes

Were seeing things in a different way
And God knows it aint his
It sure aint no surprise
(ya!)

(chorus)
Were livin on the edge
Were livin on the edge
Were livin on the edge
Were livin on the edge

Theres someting wrong with the world today
The lightbulbs gettin dimmed
Theres meltdown in the sky

If you can judge a wise man
By the color of his skin
Then mister, youre a better man than i

(chorus)
Were livin on the edge
You cant help yourself from fallin
Livin on the edge
You cant help yourself from fallin
Livin on the edge
You cant help yourself from fallin
Livin on the edge
You cant help yourself from fallin

Tell me what you think about our sit-u-a-tion
Complication - aggravation
Is getting to you

If chicken little tells you that the sky is fallin
Even if it wasnt would you still come crawling
Back again - I bet you would my friend
Again & again & again & again & again

Tell me what you think about our situation
Complication - aggravation
Is getting to you

If chicken little tells you that the sky is fallin
Even if it wasnt would you still come crawling
Back again - I bet you would my friend
Again & again & again & again

Something right with the world today
And everybody knows its wrong
But we can tell em no
Or we could let it go
But I would rather be a hanging on

(chorus)
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## meangirl

*Fergie*

*Big Girls Don't Cry*

The smell of your skin lingers on me now
You're probably on your flight back to your home town
I need some shelter of my own protection baby
To be with myself and center, clarity
Peace, Serenity

[CHORUS:]
I hope you know, I hope you know
That this has nothing to do with you
It's personal, myself and I
We've got some straightenin' out to do
And I'm gonna miss you like a child misses their blanket
But I've got to get a move on with my life
It's time to be a big girl now
And big girls don't cry
Don't cry
Don't cry
Don't cry

The path that I'm walking
I must go alone

I must take the baby steps 'til I'm full grown, full grown
Fairytales don't always have a happy ending, do they?
And I foresee the dark ahead if I stay

[CHORUS]

Like the little school mate in the school yard
We'll play jacks and uno cards
I'll be your best friend and you'll be my Valentine
Yes you can hold my hand if you want to
'Cause I want to hold yours too
We'll be playmates and lovers and share our secret worlds
But it's time for me to go home
It's getting late, dark outside
I need to be with myself and center, clarity
Peace, Serenity

[CHORUS]


----------



## meangirl

*love to hear my boy sing/play this one!*

*Nickelback*

*Rockstar*

I'm through with standin' in line
to clubs I'll never get in
It's like the bottom of the ninth
and I'm never gonna win
this life hasn't turned out 
quite the way I want it to be
(Tell me what you want)

I want a brand new house
on an episode of Cribs
And a bathroom I can play baseball in
And a king size tub big enough 
for ten plus me
--(Yea, So what you need)--

I need a credit card that's got no limit
And a big black jet with a bedroom in it
Gonna join the mile high club 
At thirty-seven thousand feet
--(Been there done that)--

I want a new tour bus full of old guitars
My own star on Hollywood Boulevard
Somewhere between Cher and 
James Dean is fine for me
(So how you gonna do it?)

I'm gonna trade this life for fortune and fame
I'd even cut my hair and change my name

[CHORUS]
'Cause we all just wanna be big rockstars and
Live in hilltop houses driving fifteen cars
The girls come easy and the drugs come cheap
We'll all stay skinny as we just won't eat
And we'll hang out in the coolest bars
in the VIP with the movie stars
Every good gold digger's 
Gonna wind up there
Every Playboy bunny 
With her bleach blonde hair
And well...

Hey, hey, I wanna be a rockstar
Hey, hey, I wanna be a rockstar

I wanna be great like Elvis without the tassels
Hire eight body guards that love to beat up #######s
Sign a couple autographs 
So I can eat my meals for free
--(I'll have the quesadilla, ha-ha,)--

I'm gonna dress my ass
with the latest fashion
Get a front door key to the Playboy mansion

Gonna date a centerfold that loves to 
blow my money for me
(So how you gonna do it?)

I'm gonna trade this life 
For fortune and fame
I'd even cut my hair 
And change my name

'Cause we all just wanna be big rockstars and
Live in hilltop houses driving fifteen cars
The girls come easy and the drugs come cheap
We'll all stay skinny 'cause we just won't eat
And we'll hang out in the coolest bars
in the VIP with the movie stars
Every good gold digger's 
Gonna wind up there
Every Playboy bunny 
With her bleach blonde hair
And we'll hide out in the private rooms
With the latest dictionary of 
today's who's who
They'll get you anything 
with that evil smile
Everybody's got a 
drug dealer on speed dial, well
Hey, hey, I wanna be a rockstar

I'm gonna sing those songs 
That offend the censors
Gonna pop my pills 
from a Pez dispenser
Get washed-up singers writing all my songs
Lip --sync-- 'em every night so I don't get 'em wrong

Well we all just wanna be big rockstars
And live in Hilltop houses driving fifteen cars
The girls come easy and the drugs come cheap
We'll all stay skinny 'cause we just won't eat
And we'll hang out in the coolest bars
in the VIP with the movie stars
Every good gold digger's 
Gonna wind up there
Every Playboy bunny 
With her bleach blond hair
And we'll hide out in the private rooms
With the latest dictionary of 
today's who's who
They'll get you anything 
with that evil smile
Everybody's got a 
drug dealer on speed dial,well

Hey, hey, I wanna be a rockstar
Hey, hey, I wanna be a rockstar


----------



## Kerad

It's another lonely evening
And another lonely town
But I ain't too young to worry
And I ain't too old to cry
When a woman gets me down
Got another empty bottle
And another empty bed
Ain't too young to admit it
And I'm not too old to lie
I'm just another empty head

That's why I'm lonely
I'm so lonely
But I know what I'm gonna do -

I'm gonna ride on Ride on
Ride on, standing on the edge of the road
Ride on, thumb in the air
Ride on, one of these days I'm gonna
Ride on, change my evil ways
Till then I'll just keep dragging on

Broke another promise
And I broke another heart
But I ain't too young to realize
That I ain't too old to try
Try to get back to the start
And it's another red light nightmare
Another red light street
And I ain't too old to hurry
'Cause I ain't too old to die
But I sure am hard to beat

But I'm lonely
Lord I'm lonely
What am I gonna do -

Ride on
Ride on, got myself a one-way ticket
Ride on
Ride on, going the wrong way
Ride on, gonna change my evil ways
Ride on, one of these days
One of these days

Ride on
Ride on
I'm gonna ride on
Ride on, looking for a truck
Ride on
Ride on, keep on riding
Riding on and on and on
*
AC/DC : Ride On*


----------



## virgovictoria

Bush - "Comedown"

love and hate get it wrong :: she cut me right back down to size :: sleep the day let it fade :: who was there to take your place :: no one knows never will :: mostly me mostly you :: what do you say do you do :: when it all comes down :: i don't want to come back down from this :: cloud :: taken me all this time to find out what i :: need :: and i'm doing fine now :: there is no blame only shame :: when you beg you just complain :: more i come more i try :: all police are paranoid :: so am i - so's the future :: so are you - be a creature :: what do you say do you do when it all :: comes down


----------



## virgovictoria

Four Non Blondes - "What's Up"

25 years of my life and still
I'm trying to get up that great big hill of hope
for a destination
I realized quickly when I knew I should
that the world was made up of this brotherhood of man
for whatever that means

chorus:
'n so I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed
just to get it all out what's in my head
'n I, I'm feeling a little peculiar
'n so I wake in the morning and I step outside
'n I take a deep breath
'n I get real high
'n I scream from the top of my lungs
what's goin' on
and I say hey-ey-ey... (jodel-di-dodel...)
and I said hey what's going on
and I say hey... etc. (uh! uu-uuhu-huhuuuu...)
I said hey what's going on

and I try, oh my God do I try
I try all the time
in this institution
and I pray, oh my God do I pray
I pray ev'ry single day
for a revolution

(chorus)

25 years of my life and still
I'm trying to get up that great big hill of hope
for a destination


----------



## meangirl

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Four Non Blondes - "What's Up"


 
One of my favoritist songs ever!!


----------



## virgovictoria

Gavin Degraw - "I Don't Want to Be"


I don't need to be anything other
Than a prison guard's son
I don't need to be anything other 
Than a specialist's son
I don't have to be anyone other
Than the birth of two souls in one
Part of where I'm going, is knowing where I'm coming from

[Chorus:]
I don't want to be
Anything other than what I've been trying to be lately
All I have to do
Is think of me and I have peace of mind
I'm tired of looking 'round rooms
Wondering what I've got to do
Or who I'm supposed to be
I don't want to be anything other than me

I'm surrounded by liars everywhere I turn
I'm surrounded by imposters everywhere I turn
I'm surrounded by identity crisis everywhere I turn
Am I the only one who noticed?
I can't be the only one who's learned!

[Chorus]

Can I have everyone's attention please?
If you're not like this and that, you're gonna have to leave
I came from the mountain
The crust of creation
My whole situation-made from clay to stone
And now I'm telling everybody

[Chorus]

I don't want to be [x4]


----------



## virgovictoria

meangirl said:
			
		

> One of my favoritist songs ever!!


Good memories!


----------



## CableChick

*Squeeze*

I bought a toothbrush, some toothpaste, a flannel for my face
Pajamas, a hairbrush, new shoes and a case.
I said to my reflection, Let's get out of this place.
Passed the church and the steeple, the laundry on the hill
Billboards and the buildings
Memories of it still keep calling
And calling
But forget it all I know I will

Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered
What's been going on
Now that you have gone
There's no other
Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered

I'm at the carpark, the airport, the baggage carousel
The people keep on grabbing, ain't wishing I was well
I said, "It's no occasion. It's no story I can tell."
At my bedside, empty pocket, a foot without a sock
Your body gets much closer
I fumble for the clock, alarmed by
The seduction
I wish that it would stop

Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered
What's been going on
Now that you have gone there's no other
Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered

I bought a novell, some perfume, a fortune all for you
But it's not my conscience that hates to be untrue.
I asked of my reflection,
Tell me what is there to do?

Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered
What's been going on
Now that you have gone there's no other
Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered


----------



## CableChick

elaine said:
			
		

> I bought a toothbrush, some toothpaste, a flannel for my face
> Pajamas, a hairbrush, new shoes and a case
> I said to my reflection, let's get out of this place
> Passed the church and the steeple, the laundry on the hill
> Billboards and the buildings
> Memories of it still keep calling and calling
> But forget it all I know I will
> 
> 
> Tempted by the fruit of another
> Tempted but the truth is discovered
> What's been going on now that you have gone
> There's no other
> Tempted by the fruit of another
> Tempted but the truth is discovered
> 
> I'm at the carpark, the airport, the baggage carousel
> The people keep on writing, and wishing I was well
> I said, "It's no occasion, it's no story I can tell"
> At my bedside, empty pocket, a foot without a sock
> Your body gets much closer
> I fumble for the clock, alarmed by the seduction
> I wish that it would stop
> 
> I bought a novel, some perfume, a fortune all for you
> But it's not my conscience that hates to be untrue
> I asked of my reflection, tell me what is there to do


 



At least it's been almost 2 years!


----------



## Rael

A Day In The Life

I read the news today oh, boy
About a lucky man who made the grade
And though the news was rather sad
Well, I just had to laugh
I saw the photograph
He blew his mind out in a car
He didn't notice that the lights had changed
A crowd of people stood and stared
They'd seen his face before
Nobody was really sure
if he was from the House of Lords

I saw a film today oh, boy
The English army had just won the war
A crowd of people turned away
But I just had to look
Having read the book
I'd love to turn you on.


Woke up, got out of bed
dragged a comb across my head
Found my way downstairs and drank a cup
and looking up, I noticed I was late
Found my coat and grabbed my hat
Made the bus in seconds flat
Found my way upstairs and had a smoke
Somebody spoke and I went into a dream
Ah


I read the news today oh, boy
Four thousand holes in Blackburn, Lancashire
And though the holes were rather small
They had to count them all
Now they know how many holes
it takes to fill the Albert Hall
I'd love to turn you on


----------



## missperky

My little girl met a new friend,  
just the other day,  
on the playground at school  
between the tires and the swings  

But she came home with tear-filled eyes,  
and she said to me "Daddy, Alyssa lies"  

Well I just brushed it off at first,  
cause I didn't know how much my little girl had been hurt  
or the things she had seen.  
I wasn't ready when I said "You can tell me"  

and she said...  

Alyssa lies to the classroom,  
Alyssa lies everyday at school,  
Alyssa lies to the teachers  
as she tries to cover every bruise  

My little girl laid her head down that night to go to sleep.  
As I stepped out the room, I heard her say a prayer so soft and sweet  
"God bless my mom and my dad  
and my new friend, Alyssa  
I know she needs you bad"  

Because Alyssa lies to the classroom,  
Alyssa lies everyday at school,  
Alyssa lies to the teachers  
as she tries to cover every bruise  

I had the worst night of sleep in years  
as I tried to think of a way to calm her fears  
I knew what it was that I had to do 
but when we got to school on Monday I heard the news  

My little girl asked me why everybody looked so sad.  
The lump in my throat grew bigger  
with every question that she asked.  
Until I felt the tears run down my face  
and I told her that Alyssa wouldn't be at school today  

Cause she doesn't lie in the classroom  
she doesn't lie anymore at school  
Alyssa lies with Jesus  
because there's nothin' anyone would do.  

Tears filled my eyes, when my little girl asked me why  
Alyssa lies. 
Daddy tell me why  
Alyssa lies


----------



## Rael

Very poignant, missperky. Here's a Father/Son one:



Father, son
Locked as one
In this empty room
Spine against spine
Yours against mine
Till the warmth comes through

Remember the breakwaters down by the waves
I first found my courage
Knowing daddy could save
I could hold back the tide
With my dad by my side

Dogs, plows and bows
We move through each pose
Struggling in our separate ways
Mantras and hymns
Unfolding limbs
Looking for release through the pain

And the yogi's eyes are open
Looking up above
He too is dreaming of his daddy's love
With his dad by his side
Got his dad by his side

Can you recall
How you took me to school
We couldn't talk much at all
It's been so many years
And now these tears
Guess I'm still your child

Out on the moors
We take a pause
See how far we have come
You're moving quite slow
How far can we go
Father and son

With my dad by my side
With my dad by my side
Got my dad by my side
With me


----------



## missperky

Remember when I was young and so were you
and time stood still and love was all we knew
You were the first, so was I
We made love and then you cried
Remember when

Remember when we vowed the vows
and walked the walk
Gave our hearts, made the start, it was hard
We lived and learned, life threw curves
There was joy, there was hurt
Remember when

Remember when old ones died and new were born
And life was changed, disassembled, rearranged
We came together, fell apart
And broke each other's hearts
Remember when

Remember when the sound of little feet
was the music
We danced to week to week
Brought back the love, we found trust
Vowed we'd never give it up
Remember when

Remember when thirty seemed so old
Now lookn' back it's just a steppin' stone
To where we are,
Where we've been
Said we'd do it all again
Remember when
Remember when we said when we turned gray
When the children grow up and move away
We won't be sad, we'll be glad
For all the life we've had
And we'll remember when


----------



## missperky

Back when I was a child, before life removed all the innocence
My father would lift me high and dance with my mother and me and then
Spin me around ‘til I fell asleep
Then up the stairs he would carry me
And I knew for sure I was loved
If I could get another chance, another walk, another dance with him
I’d play a song that would never, ever end
How I’d love, love, love
To dance with my father again
When I and my mother would disagree
To get my way, I would run from her to him
He’d make me laugh just to comfort me
Then finally make me do just what my mama said
Later that night when I was asleep
He left a dollar under my sheet
Never dreamed that he would be gone from me
If I could steal one final glance, one final step, one final dance with him
I’d play a song that would never, ever end
‘Cause I’d love, love, love
To dance with my father again
Sometimes I’d listen outside her door
And I’d hear how my mother cried for him
I pray for her even more than me
I pray for her even more than me
I know I’m praying for much too much
But could you send back the only man she loved
I know you don’t do it usually
But dear Lord she’s dying
To dance with my father again
Every night I fall asleep and this is all I ever dream


----------



## otter

In the day we sweat it out in the streets of a runaway American dream
At night we ride through mansions of glory in suicide machines
Sprung from cages out on highway 9,
Chrome wheeled, fuel injected
and steppin' out over the line
Baby this town rips the bones from your back
It's a death trap, it's a suicide rap
We gotta get out while we're young
`Cause tramps like us, baby we were born to run

Wendy let me in I wanna be your friend
I want to guard your dreams and visions
Just wrap your legs 'round these velvet rims
and strap your hands across my engines
Together we could break this trap
We'll run till we drop, baby we'll never go back
Will you walk with me out on the wire
`Cause baby I'm just a scared and lonely rider
But I gotta find out how it feels
I want to know if love is wild
girl I want to know if love is real

Beyond the Palace hemi-powered drones scream down the boulevard
The girls comb their hair in rearview mirrors
And the boys try to look so hard
The amusement park rises bold and stark
Kids are huddled on the beach in a mist
I wanna die with you Wendy on the streets tonight
In an everlasting kiss

The highway's jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
Everybody's out on the run tonight
but there's no place left to hide
Together Wendy we'll live with the sadness
I'll love you with all the madness in my soul
Someday girl I don't know when
we're gonna get to that place
Where we really want to go
and we'll walk in the sun
But till then tramps like us
baby we were born to run


----------



## otter

I got my first real six-string
Bought it at the five-and-dime
Played it till my fingers bled
It was the summer of '69

Me and some guys from school
Had a band and we tried real hard
Jimmy quit and Jody got married
I shoulda known we'd never get far

Oh when I look back now
That summer seemed to last forever
And if I had the choice
Ya - I'd always wanna be there
Those were the best days of my life

Ain't no use in complainin'
When you got a job to do
Spent my evenin's down at the drive-in
And that's when I met you

Standin' on your mama's porch
You told me that you'd wait forever
Oh and when you held my hand
I knew that it was now or never
Those were the best days of my life

Back in the summer of '69

Man we were killin' time
We were young and restless
We needed to unwind
I guess nothin' can last forever - forever, no

And now the times are changin'
Look at everything that's come and gone
Sometimes when I play that old six-string
I think about ya wonder what went wrong

Standin' on your mama's porch
You told me it would last forever
Oh the way you held my hand
I knew that it was now or never
Those were the best days of my life

Back in the summer of '69


----------



## RoseRed

Gonna Get Me a Shotgun
Performed by Garrett Morris on 24 Jan 1976 (Peter Cook and Dudley Moore)

I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see,
I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see.
When I kill all the whities I see, then whitey he won't bother me,
I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see.

Then I'll get a white woman who's wearing a navy blue sweater.


----------



## tomchamp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Gonna Get Me a Shotgun
> Performed by Garrett Morris on 24 Jan 1976 (Peter Cook and Dudley Moore)
> 
> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see,
> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see.
> When I kill all the whities I see, then whitey he won't bother me,
> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see.
> 
> Then I'll get a white woman who's wearing a navy blue sweater.



That was the funniest episode!


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Gonna Get Me a Shotgun
> Performed by Garrett Morris on 24 Jan 1976 (Peter Cook and Dudley Moore)
> 
> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see,
> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see.
> When I kill all the whities I see, then whitey he won't bother me,
> I'm gonna get me a shotgun and kill all the whities I see.
> 
> Then I'll get a white woman who's wearing a navy blue sweater.



Damn it, did they show that tonight on the SNL thing?? I still laugh about that any time I think of it..


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> Damn it, did they show that tonight on the SNL thing?? I still laugh about that any time I think of it..



Yes they did.  I have been sitting here cracking up all by my lonesome.    

Especially when Gilda Radner played the Brownie and was throwing herself around her bedroom and when she and Bill Murray played Todd & Lisa and he was pouring the wine down her throat to make sure he would be sure if he would know if he loved her...  

The Coneheads are up next...


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Yes they did.  I have been sitting here cracking up all by my lonesome.
> 
> Especially when Gilda Radner played the Brownie and was throwing herself around her bedroom and when she and Bill Murray played Todd & Lisa and he was pouring the wine down her throat to make sure he would be sure if he would know if he loved her...
> 
> The Coneheads are up next...



They do glass bottom boat with Buck Henry?


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Especially when Gilda Radner played the Brownie and was throwing herself around her bedroom and when she and Bill Murray played Todd & Lisa and he was pouring the wine down her throat to make sure he would be sure if he would know if he loved her...



I was dying!  Gilda was cracking up.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> They do glass bottom boat with Buck Henry?


Nope, they haven't shown much of his on air stuff, but he has been in several of the interview commentaries.


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> I was dying!  Gilda was cracking up.



As was I!  I had tears.  I remember watching that back when it was on originally and I still laugh just has hard, if not harder.


----------



## cattitude

Lord and Lady Douchebag


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> Lord and Lady Douchebag


----------



## tomchamp

Dude you're back! Are you going to get in the football pool? ~Gumbo

Yes am I'm gonna do what it takes to steel simple babes ooooppsss!(bmw"s)!


----------



## missperky

I can take the rain on the roof of this empty house 
That don't bother me
I can take a few tears now and then 
and just let 'em out
I'm not afraid to cry every once in a while 
Even though going on with you gone still upsets me
There are days every now and again 
I pretend I'm ok, but that's not what gets me 

What hurts the most 
was being so close
And havin' so much to say 
And watchin' you walk away
And never knowin' 
What could've been 
And not seein' that lovin' you 
Is what I was trying to do

It's hard to deal with the pain of losin' you every where I go 
But I'm doin' it 
It's hard to force that smile when I see our old friends and I'm alone
Still harder 
Gettin' up, gettin' dressed, livin' with this regret, but I know 
If I could do it over 


I would trade, give away, all the words that I saved in my heart that I left unspoken

What hurts the most 
Is being so close
And havin' so much to say 
And watchin' you walk away
And never knowin' 
What could've been 
And not seein' that lovin' you 
Is what I was tryin' to do


What hurts the most 
Was being so close
And havin' so much to say 
And watchin' you walk away 
And never knowin' 
What could've been 
And not seein' that lovin' you 
Is what I was tryin' to do

Not seeing that loving you 
That's what I was trying to do


----------



## missperky

Alone in this house again tonight
I got the TV on, the sound turned down and a bottle of wine
Theres pictures of you and I on the walls around me the way that it was and should have been surrounds me
I'll never get over you walkin' away

Well I've never been the kind to ever let my feelings show 
And I thought that bein' strong meant never losin' your self-control
But I'm just drunk enough to let go of my pain 
To hell with my pride
Let it fall like rain, from my eyes
Tonight I wanna cry.

Would it help if i turned a sad song on
"All by Myself" would sure hit me hard, now that you're gone
Or maybe unfold some old yellow lost love letters
It's gonna hurt bad before it gets better
But I'll never get over you by hidin' this way

Cause I've never been the kind to ever let my feelings show 
And I thought that bein' strong meant never losin' your self-control
But I'm just drunk enough to let go of my pain 
To hell with my pride
Let it fall like rain, from my eyes
Tonight I wanna cry.

oOOo

Well I've never been the kind to ever let my feelings show 
And I thought that bein' strong meant never losin' your self-control
But I'm just drunk enough to let go of my pain 
To hell with this pride
Let it fall like rain, from my eyes
Tonight I wanna cry.


----------



## Agee

*10 K ?*

A innocent start, with a classic song:

_*Long time, no hear... *_
_*I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"
*_
and you have a classic thread! Here's to the 10,000 post and all that came before! 

RR


----------



## virgovictoria

*I Love "Lucy"*

XM Channel 54!!!  One of their taglines, "Songs from your first girlfriend to your first divorce.."     

Depeche Mode - "Stangelove"

There'll be times
When my crimes
Will seem almost unforgivable
I give in to sin
Because you have to make this life liveable
But when you think I've had enough
From your sea of love
I'll take more than another riverfull
And I'll make it all worthwhile
I'll make your heart smile

Strangelove
Strange highs and strange lows
Strangelove
That's how my love goes
Strangelove
Will you give it to me
Will you take the pain
I will give to you
Again and again
And will you return it

There'll be days
When I'll stray
I may appear to be
Constantly out of reach
I give in to sin
Because I like to practise what I preach
I'm not trying to say
I'll have it all my way
I'm always willing to learn
When you've got something to teach
And I'll make it all worthwhile
I'll make your heart smile

Pain will you return it
I'll say it again -- pain
Pain will you return it
I won't say it again

I give in
Again and again
I give in
Will you give it to me
I give in
I'll say it again
I give in

I give in
Again and again
I give in
That's how my love goes
I give in
I'll say it again
I give in


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:
			
		

> A innocent start, with a classic song:
> 
> _*Long time, no hear... *_
> _*I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said "you know you always have the
> Lord by your side"
> *_
> and you have a classic thread! Here's to the 10,000 post and all that came before!
> 
> RR



Who knew it would turn into this!


----------



## lovinmaryland

It's hard to remember how it felt before
Now I found the love of my life...
Passes things get more comfortable
Everything is going right

And after all the obstacles
It's good to see you now with someone else
And it's such a miracle that you and me are still good friends
After all that we've been through
I know we're cool

We used to think it was impossible
Now you call me by my new last name
Memories seem like so long ago
Time always kills the pain

Remember Harbor Boulevard
The dreaming days where the mess was made
Look how all the kids have grown
We have changed but we're still the same
After all that we've been through
I know we're cool 

And I'll be happy for you
If you can be happy for me
Circles and triangles, and now we're hangin' out with your new girlfriend
So far from where we've been
I know we're cool


----------



## lovinmaryland

Lying in my bed I hear the clock tick, 
and think of you 
caught up in circles confusion-- 
is nothing new 
Flashback--warm nights-- 
almost left behind 
suitcases of memories, 
time after-- 

sometimes you picture me-- 
I'm walking too far ahead 
you're calling to me, I can't hear 
what you've said-- 
Then you say--go slow-- 
I fall behind-- 
the second hand unwinds 


if you're lost you can look--and you will find me 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you--I'll be waiting 
time after time 

after my picture fades and darkness has 
turned to gray 
watching through windows--you're wondering 
if I'm OK 
secrets stolen from deep inside 
the drum beats out of time-- 

if you're lost you can look--and you will find me 
time after time 
if you fall I will catch you--I'll be waiting 
time after time

you said go slow-- 
I fall behind 
the second hand unwinds-- 

chorus: 
if you're lost... 
...time after time 
time after time 
time after time 
time after time


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Sunny days seem to hurt the most
Wear the pain like a heavy coat
I feel you everywhere I go
I see your smile, I see your face
I hear you laughing in the rain
Still can't believe you're gone

Chorus:

It ain't fair you died too young
Like a story that had just begun
The death tore the pages all away
God knows how I miss you
All the hell that I've been through
Just knowing no one could take your place
Sometimes I wonder who you'd be today

Would you see the world?
Would you chase your dreams?
Settle down with a family?
I wonder, what would you name your babies?
Some days the sky's so blue
I feel like I can talk to you
And I know it might sound crazy

Chorus

Today, Today, Today
Today, Today, Today

Sunny days seem to hurt the most
I wear the pain like a heavy coat
The only thing that gives me hope
Is I know I'll see you again someday

Someday, Someday

For Cynth, RIP 8-24-05 Cole misses you terribly


----------



## tomchamp

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes


----------



## tomchamp

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can't go on like this too long

{Chorus:}
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]

Don't talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that's the place it goes

[Chorus]

I'm digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
To find the places we got hurt


----------



## tomchamp

You and me we were the pretenders
We let it all slip away
In the end what you don't surrender
Well the world just strips away

Girl, ain't no kindness in the face of strangers
Ain't gonna find no miracles here
Well you can wait on your blesses my darlin'
But I got a deal for you right here

I ain't lookin' for praise or pity
I ain't comin' 'round searchin' for a crutch
I just want someone to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Ain't no mercy on the streets of this town
Ain't no bread from heavenly skies
Ain't nobody drawin' wine from this blood
It's just you and me tonight

Tell me, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want something to hold on to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Oh girl that feeling of safety you prize
Well it comes at a hard hard price
You can't shut off the risk and the pain
Without losin' the love that remains
We're all riders on this train

So you've been broken and you've been hurt
Show me somebody who ain't
Yeah, I know I ain't nobody's bargain
But, hell, a little touchup
and a little paint...

You might need somethin' to hold on to
When all the answers, they don't amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch

Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that Human Touch
Feel a little of that Human Touch
Give me a little of that Human Touch


----------



## tomchamp

With her killer graces and her secret places
That no boy can fill with her hands on her hips
Oh and that smile on her lips
Because she knows that it kills me
With her soft french cream
Standing in that doorway like a dream
I wish she'd just leave me alone
Because french cream won't soften them boots
And french kisses will not break that heart of stone
With her long hair falling
And her eyes that shine like a midnight sun
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one

That Thunder in your heart
At night when you're kneeling in the dark
It says you're never gonna leave her
But there's this angel in her eyes
That tells such desperate lies
And all you want to do is believe her
And tonight you'll try just one more time
To leave it all behind and to break on through
Oh she can take you, but if she wants to break you
She's gonna find out that ain't so easy to do
And no matter where you sleep tonight or how far you run
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one

Oh-o and just one kiss
She'd fill them long summer nights
With her tenderness that secret pact you made
Back when her love could save you from the bitterness
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one


----------



## RoseRed

Kid What Changed Your Mood
You've Gone All Sad So I Feel Sad Too
I Think I Know Some Things We Never Outgrow
You Think It's Wrong
I Can Tell You Do
How Can I Explain
When You Don't Want Me To


Kid My Only Kid
You Look So Small You've Gone So Quiet
I Know You Know What I'm About
I Won't Deny It
But You Forgive Though You Don't Understand
You've Turned Your Head
You've Dropped By Hand

All My Sorrow, All My Blues
All My Sorrow


Shut The Light, Go Away
Full Of Grace, You Cover Your Face


Kid Gracious Kid
Your Eyes Are Blue But You Won't Cry
I Know Angry Tears Are Too Dear
You Won't Let Them Go


----------



## RoseRed

This bed is on fire with passion and love
The neighbors complain about the noises above
But she only comes when she's on top

My therapist said not to see you no more
She said you're like a disease without any cure
She said I'm so obsessed that I'll become a bore, oh no

Ah you think you're so pretty (eeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeee)

Caught your hand inside the till
Slammed your fingers in the door
Bought the kitchen knives and skewers
Dressed me up in women's clothes
Messed around with gender roles
Dye my eyes and call me pretty

Moved out of the house so you moved next door
I locked you out you cut a hole in the wall
I found you sleeping next to me I thought I was alone
You're driving me crazy when are you coming home


----------



## RoseRed

*Repeat, I'm, sure...*

Here comes johnny yen again
With the liquor and drugs
And the flesh machine
Hes gonna do another strip tease.
Hey man, whered ya get that lotion? 
Ive been hurting since Ive bought the gimmick
About something called love
Yeah, something called love.
Well, thats like hypnotizing chickens.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in the ear before.
I have a lust for life
cause of a lust for life.

Im worth a million in prizes
With my torture film
Drive a gto
Wear a uniform
All on a government loan.
Im worth a million in prizes
Yeah, Im through with sleeping on the sidewalk
No more beating my brains
No more beating my brains
With liquor and drugs
With liquor and drugs.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in my ear before
Well, Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
cause of a lust for life (lust for life, oooo)
I got a lust for life (oooo)
Got a lust for life (oooo)
Oh, a lust for life (oooo)
Oh, a lust for life (oooo)
A lust for life (oooo)
I got a lust for life (oooo)
Got a lust for life.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in my ear before
Well, Ive a lust for life
cause Ive a lust for life.

Here comes johnny yen again
With the liquor and drugs
And the flesh machine
Hes gonna do another strip tease.
Hey man, whered ya get that lotion? 
Your skin starts itching once you buy the gimmick
About something called love
Love, love, love
Well, thats like hypnotizing chickens.

Well, Im just a modern guy
Of course, Ive had it in the ear before
And Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
cause Ive a lust for life (lust for life)
Got a lust for life
Yeah, a lust for life
I got a lust for life
A lust for life
Got a lust for life
Yeah a lust for life
I got a lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life
Lust for life


----------



## RoseRed

need a lover that won't drive me crazy
I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
Some girl that knows the meaning of a
Hey hit the highway

Well I've been walkin' the streets up and down
Racing through the human jungles at night
I'm so confused, my mind is indifferent
Hey I'm so weak, won't somebody shut off that light

Electricity runs through the video
And I watch it from this hole I call home
All the stony's are dancin' to the radio
And I got the world calling me up here
Tonight on the phone

I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
Some girl to thrill me and then go away
I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
Some girl that knows the meaning of a
Hey hit the highway

Well I'm not wiped out by this poolroom life I'm living
I'm gonna quit this job, go to school, or head back home
And I'm not askin' to be loved or be forgiven
I just can't face shakin' in this bedroom
One more night alone

I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
Some girl that knows the meaning of a
Hey hit the highway

I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
Some girl to thrill me and then go away
I need a lover that won't drive me crazy
Some girl that knows the meaning of a
Hey hit the highway

You bet cha


----------



## RoseRed

Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop

Dont let me hear you say lifes taking you nowhere, angel
Come get up my baby
Look at that sky, lifes begun
Nights are warm and the days are young
Come get up my baby

Theres my baby, lost thats all
Once Im begging you save her little soul
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Last night they loved you, opening doors and pulling some strings, angel
Come get up my baby
In walked luck and you looked in time
Never look back, walk tall, act fine
Come get up my baby

Ill stick with you baby for a thousand years
Nothings gonna touch you in these golden years, gold
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Some of these days, and it wont be long
Gonna drive back down where you once belonged
In the back of a dream car twenty foot long
Dont cry my sweet, dont break my heart
Doing all right, but you gotta get smart
Wish upon, wish upon, day upon day, I believe oh lord
I believe all the way
Come get up my baby
Run for the shadows, run for the shadows, run for the shadows in these golden years

Theres my baby, lost thats all
Once Im begging you save her little soul
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Come get up my baby

Dont let me hear you say lifes taking you nowhere, angel
Come get up my baby
Run for the shadows, run for the shadows
Run for the shadows in these golden years

Ill stick with you baby for a thousand years
Nothings gonna touch you in these golden years, gold
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop
Golden years, gold whop whop whop


----------



## Rael

Speaking of gold, one about the gold rush...


*Deep In The Motherlode*

Get out of the way fat man. You got something to do
Go fill up your hands till they're shining up at you.
You gotta get out while there's gold in the air
It's falling like water, coming down from the hills.

Go west young man

Earn a dollar a day just like your family said.
You're rolling your days right on into the night
The head of the line's going way out of sight.
Go west young man like your family said


All along the wagons
All along the dusty trail.
Seventeen years not over a day
Like children in the wild.
Your mother's milk still wet on your face
And no one to pray for your safe journey home.


Out beyond the desert
Across the mountains by the fall.
Servants who leave their masters house
Are walking all the way.
The golden fields that beckoned you
Are darkened by the years.


Go west young man

If you knew then what you know today
You'd be back where you started a happier man
And leave all the glory to those who have remained.

So go west young man

Go west young man, like your family said.


----------



## RoseRed

Pick me up, love!
(Pick me up, love)
Hey, how long, how long, how long (Everyday)
Everyday, ah

Pick me up, oh, from the bottom
Up to the top, love, everyday
Pay no mind to taunts or advances
I take my chances on everyday

Left to right
Up and down, love
I push up love, love everyday
Jump in the mud, oh
Get your hands dirty with
Love it up on everyday

All you need is
All you want is
All you need is love.
All you need is
What you want is
All you need is love.

Everyday
Everyday
Oh, Everyday...

Pick me up, love, from the bottom
Up onto the top, love, everyday
Pay no mind to taunts or advances
I'm gonna take my chances on everyday

Left to right
Up and up and inside out right
Good love fight for everyday
Jump in the mud, mud
Get your hands filthy, love
Give it up, love
Everyday

All you need is
All you want is
All you need is love.
All you need is
What you want is
All you need is love.
Oh...

What you’ve got
Lay it down on me
What you’ve got
Lay it down on me

All you need is
All you want is
All you need is love.
All you need is
What you want is
All you need is love.

Everyday
Everyday
Oh, Everyday...

Pick me up love
Lift me up love
Pick me up love
Everday...

Up from the bottom, everyday
Up to the top love, everyday
Pick me up love
Lift me up love
Pick me up love
Everyday


----------



## jazz lady

*Most definitely a repeat, but oh so appropriate right now...*

I don't want to work 
I want to bang on the drum all day 
I don't want to play 
I just want to bang on the drum all day 

Ever since I was a tiny boy 
I don't want no candy 
I don't need toy 
I took a stick and an old coffee can 
I bang on that thing 'til I got 
Blisters on my hand 
Because... 

When I get older they think I'm a fool 
The teacher told me I should stay after school 
She caught me pounding on the desk with my hands 
But my licks were so hot 
I made the teacher want to dance 
And that's why... 

Listen to this 
Every day when I get home from work 
I feel so frustrated 
the boss is a jerk 
And I get my sticks and go out to the shed 
And i pound on that drum like it was the boss's head 
Because.. 

I CAN BANG ON THAT DRUM 
HEY, YOU WANT TO A BANG AT IT? 
I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY


----------



## unixpirate

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I don't want to work
> I want to bang on the drum all day
> I don't want to play
> I just want to bang on the drum all day
> 
> Ever since I was a tiny boy
> I don't want no candy
> I don't need toy
> I took a stick and an old coffee can
> I bang on that thing 'til I got
> Blisters on my hand
> Because...
> 
> When I get older they think I'm a fool
> The teacher told me I should stay after school
> She caught me pounding on the desk with my hands
> But my licks were so hot
> I made the teacher want to dance
> And that's why...
> 
> Listen to this
> Every day when I get home from work
> I feel so frustrated
> the boss is a jerk
> And I get my sticks and go out to the shed
> And i pound on that drum like it was the boss's head
> Because..
> 
> I CAN BANG ON THAT DRUM
> HEY, YOU WANT TO A BANG AT IT?
> I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY




I CAN BANG ON THAT DRUM


----------



## nhboy

WICCAN REDE

       Bide ye wiccan laws you must,
     in perfect love and perfect trust

       Live ye must and let to live,
        fairly take and fairly give
        For the circle thrice about
       to keep unwelcome spirits out

     To bind ye spell well every time,
      let the spell be spake in rhyme
      Soft of eye and light of touch,
       speak ye little, listen much

       Deosil go by the waxing moon,
       Chanting out ye baleful tune
        When ye Lady's moon is new,
       kiss ye hand to her times two

      When ye moon rides at her peak,
        Then ye heart's desire seek
     Heed the north winds mighty gale,
      lock the door and trim the sail

    When the wind comes from the south,
     love will kiss thee on the mouth
    When the wind blows from the east,
     expect the new and set the feast.

      Nine woods in the cauldron go,
     burn them fast and burn them slow
         Elder be ye Lady's tree,
      burn it not or cursed ye'll be

      When the wheel begins to turn,
      soon ye beltane fires will burn
     When the whell hath turned a Yule
    light the log the Horned One rules

      Heed ye flower, bush and tree,
          by the Lady blessed be
       Where the rippling waters go,
    cast a stone, the thruth ye'll know

       When ye have and hold a need,
        harken not to others greed
       With a fool no season spend,
        or be counted as his friend

        Merry meet and merry part,
   bright the cheeks and warm the heart.
     Mind ye threefold law ye should,
   three times bad and three times good

         When misfortune is enow,
       wear the star upon they brow
       True in love must ye ever be,
      lest thy love be false to thee

These eight words the wiccan rede fulfill;
     An harm ye none, do what ye will.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Childhood living, is easy to do. 
The things that you wanted, I bought them for you. 
Graceless lady, you know who I am.
You know I can't let you, slide through my hands. 

And wild horses, couldn't drag me away. 
And wild horses, couldn't drag me away.

I watched you suffer, a dull aching pain. 
Now you decided, to show me the same. 
No sweeping exits, or offstage lines.
Can make me feel bitter, or treat you unkind.

And wild horses, couldn't drag me away. 
And wild wild horses, couldn't drag me away.

(I know, I dreamed you a sin and a lie)

Faith has been broken, tears must be cried. 
Let's do some living, after we die. 

And wild horses, couldn't drag me away. 
And wild wild horses, couldn't drag me away.

And wild wild horses, we'll ride them someday. 
And wild wild horses, we'll ride them someday.


----------



## tomchamp

Ev'rywhere I hear the sound of marching, charging feet, boy
Cause summer's here and the time is right for fighting in the street, boy
But what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band
Cause in sleepy London town
There's just no place for a street fighting man
No
Hey! Think the time is right for a palace revolution
But where I live the game to play is compromise solution
Well, then what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band
'Cause in sleepy London town
There's no place for a street fighting man
No
Hey! Said my name is called disturbance
I'll shout and scream, I'll kill the king, I'll rail at all his servants
Well, what can a poor boy do
Except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band
Cause in sleepy London town
There's no place for a street fighting man
No


----------



## meangirl

[Timon:]
Hakuna Matata!
What a wonderful phrase
[Pumbaa:]
Hakuna Matata!
Ain't no passing craze
[Timon:]
It means no worries
For the rest of your days
[Both:]
It's our problem-free
Philosophy
[Timon:]
Hakuna Matata!
[Spoken section over background]
[Simba:] Hakuna matata?
[Pumbaa:] Yeah, it's our motto.
[Simba:] What's a motto?
[Timon:] Nothing! What's a motto with you? Ahh ha ha ha...
[Pumbaa: {Laughing}] You know what, kid? 
These two words will
solve all your problems.
[Timon:] That's right! Take Pumbaa for example.
[Back into song]
[Timon:]
Why, when he was a young warthog...
[Pumbaa: {Italian counter-tenor range}]
When I was a young wart hoooog!
[Timon: {Speaking, cleaning ear}] Very nice.
[Pumbaa:] Thanks!
[Timon: {Singing}]
He found his aroma lacked a certain appeal
He could clear the savannah after every meal
[Pumbaa:]
I'm a sensitive soul, though I seem thick-skinned
And it hurt that my friends never stood downwind
And oh, the shame
[Timon:] He was ashamed!
Thoughta changin' my name
{Oh, what's in a name?}
And I got downhearted
{How did you feel?}
Ev'rytime that I...
[Timon: {Speaking}] Pumbaa! Not in front of the kids!
[Pumbaa: {Speaking}] Oh... sorry.
[Pumbaa and Timon:]
Hakuna Matata!
What a wonderful phrase
Hakuna Matata!
Ain't no passing craze
[Simba:]
It means no worries
For the rest of your days
[Timon:]
Yeah, sing it, kid!
[Simba and Timon:]
It's our problem-free ...........
[Pumbaa:]
..................... philosophy...
[All three:]
Hakuna Matata!


----------



## meangirl

We belong, we belong to the light
Many times Ive tried to tell you
Many times Ive cried alone
Always Im surprised how well you
Cut my feelings to the bone

Dont want to leave you really
Ive invested too much time
To give you up that easy
To the doubts that complicate your mind

Chorus:

We belong to the light
We belong to the thunder
We belong to the sound of the words
Weve both fallen under
Whatever we deny or embrace
For worse or for better
We belong, we belong
We belong together

Maybe its a sign of weakness
When I dont know what to say
Maybe I just wouldnt know
What to do with my strength anyway
Have we become a habit
Do we distort the facts
Now theres no looking forward
Now theres no turning back
When you say

(chorus)

Close your eyes and try to sleep now
Close your eyes and try to dream
Clear your mind and do your best
To try and wash the palette clean
We cant begin to know it
How much we really care
I hear your voice inside me
I see your face everywhere
Still you say

(chorus)


----------



## meangirl

Holly came from Miami, Fla
Hitchhiked her way across the USA.
Plucked her eyebrows on the way
Shaved her leg and then he was she - she said:

Hey Babe, take a walk on the wild side,
Said hey honey, take a walk on the wild side.

Candy came from out on the island,
In the backroom she was everybodys darling,
But she never lost her head
Even when she was given head - she said

Hey Babe, take a walk on the wild side,
Said hey honey, take a walk on the wild side.
And the coloured girls go, doo dodoo 

Little Joe never once gave it away,
Ev'rybody had to pay and pay.
A hustle here and a hustle there
New York city is no place where they said:

Hey Babe, take a walk on the wild side,
Said hey honey, take a walk on the wild side.

Sugar plum fairy came and hit the streets
Looking for soul food and a place to eat
Went to the Apollo, you should have seen him go go go - they said:

Hey Sugar, take a walk on the wild side,
Said hey honey, take a walk on the wild side.

Jackie is just speeding away,
Thought she was James Dean for a day
Then I guess she had to crash, Valium would have helped that bash - she said:

Hey Sugar, take a walk on the wild side,
Said hey honey, take a walk on the wild side.
And the coloured girls go, doo dodoo


----------



## meangirl

I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore 
Before you take a swing 
I wonder what are we fighting for 
When I say out loud 
I want to get out of this 
I wonder is there anything 
I'm going to miss 
I wonder how it's going to be 
When you don't know me 
How's it going to be 
When you're sure I'm not there 
How's it going to be 
When there's no one there to talk to 
Between you and me 
Cause I don't care 
How's it going to be 
How's it going to be 
Where we used to laugh 
There's a shouting match 
Sharp as a thumbnail scratch 
A silence I can't ignore 
Like the hammock by the 
Doorway we spent time in swings empty 
Don't see lightning like last fall 
When it was always about to hit me 
I wonder how's it going to be 
When it goes down 
How's it going to be 
When you're not around 
How's it going to be 
When you found out there was nothing 
Between you and me 
Cause I don't care 
How's it going to be 
And how's it going to be 
When you don't know me anymore 
And how's it going to be 
Want to get myself back in again 
The soft dive of oblivion 
I want to taste the salt of your skin 
The soft dive of oblivion oblivion 
How's it going to be 
When you don't know me anymore 
How's it going to be 
How's it going to be 
How's it going to be


----------



## meangirl

Baby, I get so scared inside and I don't really understand
Is it love that's on my mind or is it fantasy?
Heaven, is in the palm of my hand and it's waiting here for you
What am I supposed to do with a childhood tradgedy?

If I close my eyes forever
Would it all remain unchanged?
If I close my eyes forever
Would it all remain the same?

Sometimes, its hard to hold on, so hard to hold on to my dreams
It isn't always what it seems when you're face to face with me
Like a dagger you stick me in the heart and taste the blood from my blade
And when we sleep would you shelter me in your warm and darkened grave?

If I close my eyes forever
Would it all remain unchanged?
If i close my eyes forever
Would it all remain the same?

Will you ever take me?
No I just can't take the pain
Would you ever trust me?
No I'll never feel the same (oh)

(instrumental)

I know I've been so hard on you
I know I've told you lies
If I could have just one more wish
I'd wipe the cobwebs from my eyes

If I close my eyes forever
Would it all remain unchanged?
If I close my eyes forever
would it all remain the same? (Oh yeah)

Close your eyes...
Close your eyes...
You gotta close your eyes for me..........


----------



## tomchamp

You're alone above the street somewhere
Wondering how you'll ever count out there

You can walk, you can talk, you can fight
But inside you've got something to write
In your hand you hold your only friend
Never spend your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen

When you take up a pencil and sharpen it up
When you're kicking the fence and still nothing will budge
When the words are immobile until you sit down
Never feel they're worth keeping, they're not easily found
Then you know in some strange, unexplainable way
You must really have something
Jumping, thumping, fighting, hiding away
Important to say

When you sing through the verse and you end in a scream
And you swear and you curse 'cause the rhyming ain't clean
But it suddenly comes after years of delay
You pick up your guitar, you can suddenly play
When your fingers are bleeding and the knuckles are white
Then you can be sure, you can open the door
Get off of the floor tonight
You have something to write

When you want to complain, there's no one can stop you
But when your music proclaims, there's no one can top you
You are wearing you heart on your jumping feet
You've got a head start away from the street

But is that what you want, to be rich and be gone?
Could be there's just one thing left in the end
Your guitar and your pen

When you sing to your mum, and you hum and you croon
And she says that she'd like it "with more of a tune"
And you smash your guitar at the end of the bed
Then you stick it together and start writing again
And you know that it won't be too long 'til your back
To bring her some money, she's calling you "honey"
Stashed in a bloody great sack
In your Cadillac

You're alone
You're alone

You're alone above the street somewhere
Wondering how you'll ever count out there

You can walk, you can talk, you can fight
But inside you've got something to write
In your hand you hold your only friend
Never spend your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen

Never spend your guitar or your pen


----------



## virgovictoria

Butthole Surfers - "Pepper"

Mikey got with Sharon, Sharon got Sheriee 
She was sharin' Sharon's outlook on the topic of disease 
Mikey had a facial scar and Bobby was a racist 
They were all in love dyin' they were doin' it in Texas 
Tommy played piano like a kid out in the rain then he lost his leg in Dallas he was dancin' with the train 
They were all in love with dyin' they were drinkin' from a fountain 
That is pouring like an avalanche coming down the mountain 
I don't mind the sun sometimes the images it shows 
I can taste you on my lips and smell you in my clothes 
Cinnamon and sugar-y and softly spoken lies 
You never know just how you look through other people's eyes 
Some will die in hot pursuit and fiery auto crashes 
Some will die in hot pursuit while sifting through my ashes 
Some will fall in love with life and drink it from a fountain 
That is pouring like an avalanche coming down the mountain 
I don't mind the sun sometimes the images it shows 

I can taste you on my lips and smell you in my clothes 
Cinnamon and sugar-y and softly spoken lies 
You never know just how you look through other people's eyes 
Another Mikey took a knife while arguing in traffic 
Flipper died a natural death he caught a nasty virus 
Then there was the ever-present football player rapist they were all in love with dyin' they were doin' it in Texas 
Paulie caught a bullet but it only hit his leg 
While it should have been a better shot got him in the head 
They were all in love with dyin' they were drinkin' from a fountain 
That was pouring like an avalanche coming down the mountain 
I don't mind the sun sometimes the images it shows 
I can taste you on my lips and smell you in my clothes 
Cinnamon and sugar-y and softly spoken lies 
You never know just how you look through other people's eyes


----------



## RoseRed

It's been seven hours and fifteen days 
Since you took your love away 
I go out every night and sleep all day 
Since you took your love away 
Since you been gone I can do whatever I want 
I can see whomever I choose 
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant 
But nothing ... 
I said nothing can take away these blues, 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you 

It's been so lonely without you here 
Like a bird without a song 
Nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling 
Tell me baby where did I go wrong? 
I could put my arms around every boy I see 
But they'd only remind me of you 
went to the doctor guess what he told me 
Guess what he told me? 
He said, girl, you better have fun 
No matter what you do 
But he's a fool ... 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you ... 

All the flowers that you planted, mama
In the back yard 
All died when you went away 
I know that living with you baby was sometimes hard 
But I'm willing to give it another try 
'Cause nothing compares ... 
Nothing compares to you


----------



## RoseRed

Ground Control to Major Tom
Ground Control to Major Tom
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on

Ground Control to Major Tom
Commencing countdown, engines on
Check ignition and may God’s love be with you

Spoken:
Ten, Nine, Eight, Seven, Six, Five, Four, Three, Two, One, Lift-off

This is Ground Control to Major Tom
You’ve really made the grade
And the papers want to know whose shirts you wear
Now it’s time to leave the capsule if you dare

“This is Major Tom to Ground Control
I’m stepping through the door
And I’m floating in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today

For here
Am I sitting in a tin can
Far above the world
Planet Earth is blue
And there’s nothing I can do

Though I’m past one hundred thousand miles
I’m feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go
Tell my wife I love her very much (she knows!)
Ground Control to Major Tom
Your circuit’s dead, there’s something wrong
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear....

“ am I floating round my tin can
Far above the Moon
Planet Earth is blue
And there’s nothing I can do.?


----------



## RoseRed

When I come home baby 
And I've been working all night long 
I put my daughter on my knee, and she says
"Daddy what's wrong?" 
She whispers in my ear so sweet 
You know what she says? She says
"Daddy you're a fool to cry 
You're a fool to cry 
And it makes me wonder why." 

You know, I got a woman 
And she lives in the poor part of town 
and I go see her sometimes 
And we make love, so fine 
I put my head on her shoulder 
She says, "Tell me all your troubles." 
You know what she says? She says 
"Daddy you're a fool to cry 
You're a fool to cry 
and it makes me wonder why." 

Daddy you're a fool to cry 
Oh, I love you so much baby 
Daddy you're a fool to cry 
Daddy you're a fool to cry, yeah 
She says, "Daddy you're a fool to cry 
You're a fool to cry 
And it makes me wonder why." 

She says, "Daddy you're a fool to cry 
Daddy you're a fool to cry 
Daddy you're a fool to cry 
Daddy you're a fool to cry 

Even my friends say to me sometimes 
And make out like I don't understand them 
You know what they say 
They say, "Daddy you're a fool to cry 
You're a fool to cry 
You're a fool to cry 
And it makes me wonder why." 

I'm a fool baby 
I'm a fool baby 
I'm a certified fool, now 
I want to tell ya 
Gotta tell ya, baby 
I'm a fool baby 
I'm a fool baby 
Certified fool for ya, mama, come on 
I'm a fool 
I'm a fool 
I'm a fool


----------



## RoseRed

All the old paintings on the tombs 
They do the sand dance don't you know 
If they move too quick (oh whey oh) 
They're falling down like a domino 

All the bazaar men by the Nile 
They got the money on a bet 
Gold crocodiles (oh whey oh) 
They snap their teeth on your cigarette 

Foreign types with the hookah pipes say 
Ay oh whey oh, ay oh whey oh 
Walk like an Egyptian 

Blonde waitresses take their trays 
They spin around and they cross the floor 
They've got the moves (oh whey oh) 
You drop your drink then they bring you more 

All the school kids so sick of books 
They like the punk and the metal band 
When the buzzer rings (oh whey oh) 
They're walking like an Egyptian 

All the kids in the marketplace say 
Ay oh whey oh, ay oh whey oh 
Walk like an Egyptian 

Slide your feet up the street bend your back 
Shift your arm then you pull it back 
Life is hard you know (oh whey oh) 
So strike a pose on a Cadillac 

If you want to find all the cops 
They're hanging out in the donut shop 
They sing and dance (oh whey oh) 
Spin the clubs cruise down the block 

All the Japanese with their yen 
The party boys call the Kremlin 
And the Chinese know (oh whey oh) 
They walk the line like Egyptian 

All the cops in the donut shop say 
Ay oh whey oh, ay oh whey oh 
Walk like an Egyptian 
Walk like an Egyptian


----------



## RoseRed

But she's looking at me 
As If I'm someng she owns 
Oh 

CHORUS 
Jane's getting serious (Jane) 
Jane's getting serious 
Jane's getting serious (Jane) 
And I could get serious too 

She introduces me 
To all her freinds around town 
She gets approval 
I say I can't stick around 
The writing's on the wall 

So come around eleven 
And we're on our way home 
I can't leave her here 
But I should leave well alone 
Cause she is looking at me 
Like I am something she owns 
Oh 

CHORUS 

So I'm pretending I'm not 
Caught in between 
The devil and the deep blue sea 
And I cannot beleive 
That I would ever admit 
That I could take Jane seiously 

Come around eleven 
We're still on our way home 
All dressed up 
And nowhere to go 
But all along 
I should have relly known 
That 

CHORUS X 2 

Jane's getting serious... 
(Fade)


----------



## RoseRed

See Me
Feel Me
Touch Me
Heal Me

See Me
Feel Me
Touch Me
Heal Me

Listning to you, I get the music
Gazing at you, I get the heat
Following you, I climb the mountain
I get excitement at your feet

Right behing you, I see the millions
On you, I see the glory
From you, I get opinion
From you, I get the story

Listning to you, I get the music
Gazing at you, I get the heat
Following you, I climb the mountain
I get excitement at your feet

Right behing you, I see the millions
On you, I see the glory
From you, I get oponion
From you, I get the story


----------



## RoseRed

Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la

One banana, two banana
Three banana, four
Four bananas make a bunch
And so do many more
Over hill and highway
The banana buggies go
Comin' on to bring you
The Banana Splits Show

Makin' up a mess of fun
Makin' up a mess of fun
Lots of fun for everyone

Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la

Four banana, three banana
Two banana, one
All bananas playing in the bright warm sun
Flippin' like a pancake, poppin' like a cork
Fleagle, Bingo, Drooper an' Snork

Makin' up a mess of fun
Makin' up a mess of fun
Lots of fun for everyone

Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la

Two banana, four banana
One banana, three
Swingin' like a bunch of monkeys
Hangin' from a tree
Hey there everybody
Won't you come along and see
How much like banana splits
Everyone can be

Makin' up a mess of fun
Makin' up a mess of fun
Lots of fun for everyone

Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la
Tra-la-la, la-la-la-la


----------



## RoseRed

Ballroom blitz on the way home
You made up my mind
Tall room within out in the yard
We were given some time
And I
Oh I remain sorta sick
Now that I know
What was written in stone

And i still believe if you were around
We'd go out on the town
Ballroom blitz fell on the floor
You made up my mind
Oh why didn't I?
Oh I remain sorta sick
Now that I know what was written in stone

We used to talk about
If everything was right
The way we spent our time
It's hard to believe
Grow toward the design
Glory and laughter
Hope high tide will be

Ballroom blitz on the way home
You'd made up my mind
Tall room within out in the yard
We were given some time


----------



## Rael

That's right, that's right
I'm sad and blue
'Cause I can't do the Boogaloo
I'm lost, I'm lost
Can't do my thing
That's why I sing
Gimme, Gimme Dat Ding ah..

Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme Dat 
Gimme Dat Ding, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat Ding
Gimme Dat, Gimme, Gimme Dat,
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Dat Ding 
(Oh Sing it one more time Momma)

Oh, Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme Dat 
Gimme Dat Ding, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat Ding 
Gimme Dat, Gimme, Gimme Dat,
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Dat Ding 
(Ah, you ain't doin' that late at night)

Ah, what good's a metronome 
Without a [boatbell] ringing? 
How fast can anybody ever tell he swings? 
How can you tell the rhythm written on a bar? 
How can you ever hope to know just where you are?
Gimme Dat, (Gimme Dat) Ah Gimme Dat (Gimme Dat)
Ah Gimme Dat, (Gimme Dat) Gimme Dat, 
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, 
(Ah Gotcha!) 

Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme Dat 
Gimme Dat Ding, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat Ding 
Gimme Dat, Gimme, Gimme Dat,
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Dat Ding

Honky Tonk Piano Interlude

Oh, Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme Dat 
Gimme Dat Ding, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat Ding 
Gimme Dat, Gimme, Gimme Dat,
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Dat Ding

Ah, what good's a metronome
Without a (boatbell) ringing?
How fast can anybody ever tell he swings?
How can you tell the rhythm written on the bar?
How can you ever hope to know just where you are?
Gimme Dat, Ah Gimme Dat 
Ah Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat, 
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Gimme,

Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme Dat 
Gimme Dat Ding, Gimme Dat 
Gimme, Gimme Dat, Gimme Dat Ding
Gimme Dat, Gimme, Gimme Dat,
Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Dat Ding


----------



## Kerad

When I'm down I make a call.
Got the number written on the wall.
First it's busy then I try again.
Oh, who's she talking to, could it be him?

I dialed the number and it starts to ring.
I get excited and I start to dream.
I start to fantasize of memory lane.
Then she answers and she says right way.
She says I'm on my own, home all alone.
So i got off the phone.

(she's tight.) she's ahead of her time.
(she's tight.) she's one of a kind.
(she's tight.) she's a talented girl.
(she's tight.) she's got her head down tight.

I have something got to say to you.
Amnesia in my train of thought.
On the tip, tip of my tongue.
I had a vision when i was young.

You floated in, we floated up.
Through the window and down the hall.
I had a smoke and went upstairs.
Turned the door and opened the key. she spoke...
I'm on my own, home all alone.
So i got off the phone.

(she's tight.) she's ahead of her time.
(she's tight.) she's one of a kind.
(she's tight.) she's a talented girl.
(she's tight.) she's got her head down tight.

(mmmmm....)


(she's tight.) she's giving me the go.
(she's tight.) she's giving me the high sign.
(she's tight.) we'll turn off the lights.
(she's tight.) pull down the shades.
(she's nice, she's tight.) turn on the cam'ra.
(she's nice, she's tight.) and getting ready for action.

(she's nice, she's tight.) 
(she's nice, she's tight.)
(she's nice, she's tight.)    Turn off the radio.
(she's nice, she's tight.)
(she's nice, she's tight.)
(she's nice, she's tight.)    Turn on the video.


(she's nice, she's tight.)
(she's nice, she's tight.)


----------



## meangirl

*The Ramones *

*BABY, I LOVE YOU *


Have I ever told you 
How good it feels to hold you
It isn't easy to explain

And though I'm really trying
I think I may start crying
My heart can't wait another day 
When you touch me I just gotta

Baby I love you 
Baby I love you 
Baby I love you

C'mon baby n-n-n-n-now

I can't live without you
I love everything about you
I can't help it if I feel this way

Oh, I'm so glad I found you
I want my arms around you
I love to hear you call my name
Tell me baby that you feel the same

Baby I love you 
Baby I love you 
Baby I love you

C'mon baby n-n-n-n-now

(music)

My heart can't wait another day 
When you touch me I just gotta

Baby I love you 
Baby I love you 
Baby I love you repeat to fade

C'mon baby n-n-n-n-now


----------



## Kerad

*The Clash: Rock the Casbah*

Now the king told the boogie men
You have to let that raga drop
The oil down the desert way
Has been shakin' to the top
The sheik he drove his Cadillac
He went a' cruisin' down the ville
The muezzin was a' standing
On the radiator grille

*CHORUS*
Sharif don't like it
Rockin' the casbah
Rock the casbah
Shareef don't like it
Rockin' the Casbah
Rock the Casbah

By order of the prophet
We ban that boogie sound
Degenerate the faithful
With that crazy Casbah sound
But the Bedouin they brought out
The electric kettle drum
The local guitar picker
Got his guitar picking thumb
As soon as the sherif
Had cleared the square
They began to wail

CHORUS

Now over at the temple
Oh! They really pack 'em in
The in crowd say it's cool
To dig this chanting thing
But as the wind changed direction
The temple band took five
The crowd caught a wiff
Of that crazy Casbah jive

CHORUS

The king called up his jet fighters
He said you better earn your pay
Drop your bombs between the minarets
Down the Casbah way

As soon as Sharif was
Chauffeured outta there
The jet pilots tuned to
The cockpit radio blare

As soon as Sharif was
Outta their hair
The jet pilots wailed

CHORUS

He thinks it's not kosher
Fundamentally he can't take it.
You know he really hates it.


----------



## MikeyBash

I want you to want me
   F#m                A/E
I need you to need me
     D                  A/C#
I'd love you to love me
     A
I'm beggin' you to beg me.

   F#m                A/E
I want you to want me
   D                  A/C#
I need you to need me
     A                  A/G#
I'd love you to love me

       F#m7                  B7
I'll shine up my old brown shoes
      G                   A   A/G#
I'll put on a brand new shirt
      F#m7                    B7
I'll get home early from work
        G               F#m     F#m
if you say that you love me

 A                                E
Didn't, didn't, didn't I see you cryin' (cryin' cryin')
    F#m                              D7
Oh didn't, didn't, didn't I see you cryin' (cryin' cryin')
 A                                                         E
Feelin' all alone without a friend you know you feel like dyin' (dyin',dyin')
    F#m                               D7
Oh didn't, didn't, didn't I see you cryin' (cryin' cryin')

   A                  A/G#
I want you to want me
   F#m                A/E
I need you to need me
     D                  A/C#
I'd love you to love me
     A
I'm beggin' you to beg me.

       F#m7                  B7
I'll shine up my old brown shoes
      G                   A   A/G#
I'll put on a brand new shirt
      F#m7                    B7
I'll get home early from work
        G               F#m     F#m
if you say that you love me

 A                                E
Didn't, didn't, didn't I see you cryin' (cryin' cryin')
    F#m                              D7
Oh didn't, didn't, didn't I see you cryin' (cryin' cryin')

 A                                                         E
Feelin' all alone without a friend you know you feel like dyin' (dyin',dyin')
    F#m                               D7
Oh didn't, didn't, didn't I see you cryin' (cryin' cryin')

Solo: A / A / E / E / F#m / F#m /D7

 A                                                         E
Feelin' all alone without a friend you know you feel like dyin' (dyin',dyin')
    F#m                               D7
Oh didn't, didn't, didn't I see you cryin' (cryin' cryin')

Solo: A / A / E / E / F#m / F#m /D7

   A                  A/G#
I want you to want me
   F#m                 A/E
I need you to need me
     D                  A/C#
I'd love you to love me
     A
I'm beggin' you to beg me.

I want you to want me
I want you to want me
I want you to want me


----------



## meangirl

*Hinder*

*Lips Of An Angel*

Honey why you calling me so late? 
It's kinda hard to talk right now. 
Honey why are you crying? Is everything okay? 
I gotta whisper 'cause I can't be too loud 

Well, my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice say my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 

And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's funny that you're calling me tonight 
And, yes, I've dreamt of you too 
And does he know you're talking to me 
Will it start a fight 
No I don't think she has a clue 

Well my girl's in the next room 
Sometimes I wish she was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice say my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 

And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

It's really good to hear your voice say my name 
It sounds so sweet 
Coming from the lips of an angel 
Hearing those words it makes me weak 

And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

And I never wanna say goodbye 
But girl you make it hard to be faithful 
With the lips of an angel 

Honey why you calling me so late?


----------



## Kerad

*Joan Jett*

We've been here too long
Tryin' to get along
Pretendin' that you're oh so shy
I'm a natural man
Doin' all I can
My temperature is runnin' high

Cry at night
No one in sight
An' we got so much to share
Talking's fine
If you got the time
But I ain't got the time to spare
Yeah

Do you wanna touch (Yeah)
Do you wanna touch (Yeah)
Do you wanna touch me there, where
Do you wanna touch (Yeah)
Do you wanna touch (Yeah)
Do you wanna touch me there, where
There, yeah

Yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah

Yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah

Every girl an' boy
Needs a little joy
All you do is sit an' stare
Beggin' on my knees
Baby, won't you please
Run your fingers through my hair

My, my, my
Whiskey and rye
Don't it make you feel so fine
Right or wrong
Don't it turn you on
Can't you see we're wastin' time, yeah

Do you wanna touch (Yeah)
Do you wanna touch (Yeah)
Do you wanna touch me there, where
Do you wanna touch (Yeah)
Do you wanna touch (Yeah)
Do you wanna touch me there, where
There, yeah


----------



## MikeyBash

I'd gladly lose me to find you
I'd gladly give up all I had
To find you I'd suffer anything and be glad

I'd pay any price just to get you
I'd work all my life and I will
To win you I'd stand naked, stoned and stabbed

I'd call that a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had

I'd gladly lose me to find you
I'd gladly give up all I got
To catch you I'm gonna run and never stop

I'd pay any price just to win you
Surrender my good life for bad
To find you I'm gonna drown an unsung man

I'd call that a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had

I sit looking 'round
I look at my face in the the mirror
I know I'm worth nothing without you
In life one and one don't make two
One and one make one
And I'm looking for that free ride to me
I'm looking for you

I'd gladly lose me to find you
I'd gladly give up all I got
To catch you I'm gonna run and never stop

I'd pay any price just to win you
Surrender my good life for bad
To find you I'm gonna drown an unsung man

I'd call that a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had


----------



## meangirl

*Hinder*
*Better Than Me*

I think you can do much better than me 
After all the lies that I made you believe 
Guilt kicks in and I start to see 
The edge of the bed 
Where your nightgown used to be 
I told myself I won't miss you 
But I remembered 
What it feels like beside you 
I really miss your hair in my face 
And the way your innocence tastes 
And I think you should know this 
You deserve much better than me 

While looking through your old box of notes 
I found those pictures I took 
That you were looking for 
If there's one memory I don't want to lose 
That time at the mall 
You and me in the dressing room 
I told myself I won't miss you 
But I remembered 
What it feels like beside you 
I really miss your hair in my face 
And the way your innocence tastes 
And I think you should know this 
You deserve much better than me 

The bed I'm lying in is getting colder 
Wish I never would've said it's over 
And I can't pretend... I won't think about you when I'm older 
Cause we never really had our closure 
This can't be the end 
I really miss your hair in my face 
And the way your innocence tastes 
And I think you should know this 
You deserve much better than me 
I really miss your hair in my face 
And the way your innocence tastes 
And I think you should know this 
You deserve much better than me 
(And I think you should know this) 
(You deserve much better than me)


----------



## MikeyBash

You are so beautiful to me 
You are so beautiful to me 
Can't you see 
Your everything I hoped for 
Your everything I need 
You are so beautiful to me 

Such joy and happiness you bring 
Such joy and happiness you bring 
Like a dream 
A guiding light that shines in the night 
Heavens gift to me 
You are so beautiful to me


----------



## Angel

Fire And Rain Lyrics
Artist(Band):James Taylor 

Just yesterday morning they let me know you were gone
Susanne the plans they made put an end to you
I walked out this morning and I wrote down this song 
I just can't remember who to send it to

I've seen fire and I've seen rain
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I'd see you again

Won't you look down upon me, Jesus
You've got to help me make a stand
You've just got to see me through another day
My body's aching and my time is at hand
And I won't make it any other way

oh, I've seen fire and I've seen rain
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I'd see you again

I’ve been walking my mind to an easy time
My back turned towards the sun
Lord knows when the cold wind blows it’ll turn your head around
Well, there’s hours of time on the telephone line
To talk about things to come
Sweet dreams and flying machines in pieces on the ground.

oh, I've seen fire and I've seen rain
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I'd see you, baby, one more time again, now

Thought I'd see you one more time again
There's just a few things coming my way this time around, now
Thought I'd see you, thought I'd see you fire and rain, now


----------



## Angel

Lynard Skynard
Free Bird
If I leave here tomarrow
Would you still remember me?
For I must be traveling on now
There's too many places I've gotta see
If I stay here with you girl
Things just couldn't be the same

Cause I'm as free as a bird now
And this bird you cannot change
Oooh ooh ooh
And the bird you cannot change
And this bird you cannot change
Lord knows I cannot change

Bye bye its been sweet love
Though this feeling I cannot change
Please don't take this so badly
Cause lord knows i'm to blame
If I stay here with you girl
Things just couldn't be the same

Cause i'm as free as a bird now
And this bird you cannot change
ooh oh oh
And the bird you cannot change
And this bird you cannot change
Lord knows I can't change

Lord help me I can't chaaange
Lord I can't change
Wont you fly high free bird


----------



## Angel

Bridge Over Troubled Waters Lyrics
Artist: Simon & Garfunkel
When youre weary, feeling small,
When tears are in your eyes, I will dry them all;
Im on your side. when times get rough
And friends just cant be found,
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.

When youre down and out,
When youre on the street,
When evening falls so hard
I will comfort you.
Ill take your part.
When darkness comes
And pains is all around,
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down.

Sail on silvergirl,
Sail on by.
Your time has come to shine.
All your dreams are on their way.
See how they shine.
If you need a friend
Im sailing right behind.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind.
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind.


----------



## Angel

Artist: 10000 Maniacs 
Song: These are the days 
These are the days
These are days you’ll remember
Never before and never since, I promise
Will the whole world be warm as this
And as you feel it,
You’ll know it’s true
That you are blessed and lucky
It’s true that you
Are touched by something
That will grow and bloom in you

These are days that you’ll remember
When May is rushing over you
With desire to be part of the miracles
You see in every hour
You’ll know it’s true
That you are blessed and lucky
It’s true that you are touched
By something that will grow and bloom in you

These are days
These are the days you might fill
With laughter until you break
These days you might feel
A shaft of light
Make its way across your face
And when you do
Then you’ll know how it was meant to be
See the signs and know their meaning
It's true
Then you’ll know how it was meant to be
Hear the signs and know they’re speaking
To you, to you


----------



## tomchamp

Hey little girl is your daddy home
Did he go away and leave you all alone
I got a bad desire
I'm on fire

Tell me now baby is he good to you
Can he do to you the things that I do
I can take you higher
I'm on fire

Sometimes it's like someone took a knife baby
edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
and a freight train running through the
middle of my head
Only you can cool my desire
I'm on fire


----------



## tomchamp

The times are tough now, just getting tougher  
This old world is rough, it's just getting rougher
Cover me, come on baby, cover me
Well I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me
Promise me baby you won't let them find us
Hold me in your arms, let's let our love blind us
Cover me, shut the door and cover me
Well I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me

Outside's the rain, the driving snow
I can hear the wild wind blowing
Turn out the light, bolt the door
I ain't going out there no more

This whole world is out there just trying to score
I've seen enough I don't want to see any more,
Cover me, come on and cover me
I'm looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me
Looking for a lover who will come on in and cover me


----------



## tomchamp

I bought a bourgeois house in the Hollywood hills
With a truckload of hundred thousand dollar bills
Man came by to hook up my cable TV
We settled in for the night my baby and me
We switched 'round and 'round 'til half-past dawn
There was fifty-seven channels and nothin' on

Well now home entertainment was my baby's wish
So I hopped into town for a satellite dish
I tied it to the top of my Japanese car
I came home and I pointed it out into the stars
A message came back from the great beyond
There's fifty-seven channels and nothin' on

Well we might'a made some friends with some billionaires
We might'a got all nice and friendly
If we'd made it upstairs
All I got was a note that said "Bye-bye John
Our love is fifty-seven channels and nothin' on"

So I bought a .44 magnum it was solid steel cast
And in the blessed name of Elvis well I just let it blast
'Til my TV lay in pieces there at my feet
And they busted me for disturbin' the almighty peace
Judge said "What you got in your defense son?"
"Fifty-seven channels and nothin' on"
I can see by your eyes friend you're just about gone
Fifty-seven channels and nothin' on...
Fifty-seven channels and nothin'


----------



## RoseRed

Frank Zappa (lead guitar, vocals)
Napoleon Murphy Brock (saxophone, vocals)
George Duke (keyboards, vocals)
Ruth Underwood (percussion)
Tom Fowler (bass)
Chester Thompson (drums)

Whipping Post!

Say that again please

Whipping Post!

Whipping Post? Ok, just a second

(Do you know that?)
Oh sorry, we don't know that one
Anything else?

Hum me a few bars of it...please
Just show me how it goes, please
Just sing, sing me Whipping Post
and then maybe we'll play it with you

Ooh-ooh-ooh

Thank you very much
And now...

Judging from the way you sang it,
it must be a John Cage composition, right?

Here we go...Montana

One two, one two three four

I might be movin' to...

Hold it! Hold it!
We can't possibly start the song off like that!
Good god!!!
That's inexcusable!

What happened to you last night?

(George has a tape of it)

George has a tape of it?
Ok, we'll use that in the second show
Ready? Montana...

Wait a minute...Whipping Post
No...Montana
One two, one two three four

It's too fast for you!

One two, one two three four

I might be moving to Helsinki soon
Just to raise me up a crop of
Dental Floss

Raisin' it up
Waxen it down
Tying it to the Whipping Post
In the middle of town

But by myself I wouldn't
Have no boss,
Cause I'd be raisin' my lonely
Whipping Post
Raisin' my lonely
Whipping Post
Raisin' my lonely
Whipping Post

Well I just might grow me some thongs
But I'd leave the hippy stuff
To somebody else...how 'bout Chester?
And then I would

Get a person
Tie him up
To the Whipping Post
And beat the living #### out of him
So that guy in the audience was satisfied

But by myself I wouldn't
Have no boss,
'Cause I'd be raisin' my lonely
Whipping Post-Floss

Movin' to Montana soon
Gonna be a Dental Floss tycoon (how unique!)
Movin' to Montana soon
Gonna be a mennil-toss flykune
(yes, it's such a ballad at this tempo)

Little Booger-bear
Boogers everywhere

And now for the thrilling conclusion to that song...


----------



## RoseRed

Angel said:
			
		

> Artist: 10000 Maniacs
> Song: These are the days
> These are the days
> These are days you’ll remember
> Never before and never since, I promise
> Will the whole world be warm as this
> And as you feel it,
> You’ll know it’s true
> That you are blessed and lucky
> It’s true that you
> Are touched by something
> That will grow and bloom in you
> 
> These are days that you’ll remember
> When May is rushing over you
> With desire to be part of the miracles
> You see in every hour
> You’ll know it’s true
> That you are blessed and lucky
> It’s true that you are touched
> By something that will grow and bloom in you
> 
> These are days
> These are the days you might fill
> With laughter until you break
> These days you might feel
> A shaft of light
> Make its way across your face
> And when you do
> Then you’ll know how it was meant to be
> See the signs and know their meaning
> It's true
> Then you’ll know how it was meant to be
> Hear the signs and know they’re speaking
> To you, to you




Good choice!  GMTA!!!


----------



## RoseRed

*Shall we go for 20,000?*

I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord

I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
Was a girl with far away eyes

So if you're down on your luck
And you can't harmonize
Find a girl with far away
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
Dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
Well, you know what kind of eyes she got

So if you're down on your luck
I know you all sympathize
Find a girl with far away eyes
And if you're downright disgusted
And life ain't worth a dime
Get a girl with far away eyes




> Who knew my tread would go on for so long.


----------



## Rael

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
> And the preacher said "you know you always have the
> Lord by your side"
> 
> And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
> Twenty red lights in his honor
> Thank you Jesus, thank you lord
> 
> I had an arrangement to meet a girl, and I was kind of late
> And I thought by the time i got there she'd be off, she'd be
> Off with the nearest truck driver she could find
> Much to my surprise, there she was sittin in the corner
> A little bleary, worse for wear and tear
> Was a girl with far away eyes
> 
> So if you're down on your luck
> And you can't harmonize
> Find a girl with far away
> And if you're downright disgusted
> And life ain't worth a dime
> Get a girl with far away eyes
> 
> Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
> 10 dollars to the church of the sacred bleeding heart of Jesus,
> Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
> And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio and all my
> Dreams would come true
> So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl
> Well, you know what kind of eyes she got
> 
> So if you're down on your luck
> I know you all sympathize
> Find a girl with far away eyes
> And if you're downright disgusted
> And life ain't worth a dime
> Get a girl with far away eyes


That's the attitude, you go Lady!


----------



## tomchamp

You need a new song
I'll set the words up so they tear right at your soul
Don't take me too long
But there's a danger that I'll plagiarize something old

My fingers kill me as I play my guitar
'Cause I've been chewing down at my nails
My hairline ain't exactly superstar
But there's one thing that never fails
This never fails

I write the same old song with a few new lines
And everybody wants to cheer it
I write the same old song you heard a good few times
Admit you really want to hear it

Whenever I see you
You always treat me like I'm some kind of perfect man
Just 'cause I please you
You explain, but you don't think I can understand

My head is spinning as I scrawl with my pen
'Cause I've been pouring vodka in my soul
Nothing really ever changes my friend
New lamps for old
New lamps for old

We sing the same old song, just like a vintage car
You can look but you won't ever drive it
We drink the same old wine from a brand new jar
We get hung over, but we always survive it

Turn on the radio
Love is proclaimed
Again and again and again
Join in and sing
Now, don't be ashamed
Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain
Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain
Let it rain
Let it rain

We hum the same old lines to a different crowd
And everybody wants to cheer it
We run on endless time to reach a higher cloud
But we never ever seem to get near it

We sing the same old song


----------



## jazz lady

Gotta make a move to a town that's right for me
Town to keep me movin'
Keep me groovin' with some energy.

Well, I talk about it, Talk about it,
Talk about it, Talk about it,
Talk about, Talk about,
Talk about movin,

Gotta move on.
Gotta move on.
Gotta move on.

Won't you take me to
Funkytown.
Won't you take me to
Funkytown.
Won't you take me to
Funkytown.
Won't you take me to
Funkytown.

(Repeat) (or not if Pete is anywhere in the vicinity)


----------



## tomchamp

You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.


I call you on the telephone my
voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes feel I should just go home
but I'm dealing with a memory that never forgets

I love to hear you say my name
especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind
but I drunk myself blind to the sound of old T-Rex,Mmmmm
To the sound of old T-Rex oh,and Who's Next

Chorus:

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you,cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture, I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs, but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
Ooh, a little is alright
When you say
come over and spend the night
Tonight
Tonight

Chorus:

When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you,cut you like a knife

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"

You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night
with a neon light for a Visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight
can't make letting me in any easier

I know I been wearing crazy clothes
and I look pretty crappy sometimes
But my body feels so good
and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

Chorus:

When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you scream you better,Ooooo!
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you scream you better
You better you better you bet


You better bet your life
Or love will cut you, just like a knife


----------



## Nupe2

Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing

I've got your picture hangin' on the wall
It can't see or come to me when I call your name
I realize it's just a picture in a frame

I read your letters when you're not near
But they don't move me
And they don't groove me like when I hear
Your sweet voice whispering in my ear

Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing

I play the game, a fantasy
I pretend I'm not in reality
I need the shelter of your arms to comfort me

No other sound is quite the same as your name
No touch can do half as much to make me feel better
So let's stay together

I've got some memories to look back on
And though they help me when you phone
I'm well aware nothing can take the place of being there

So glad we got the real thing
So glad we got the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby
Ain't nothing like the real thing


----------



## tomchamp

You Better You Bet


You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.


I call you on the telephone my
voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes feel I should just go home
but I'm dealing with a memory that never forgets

I love to hear you say my name
especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind
but I drunk myself blind to the sound of old T-Rex,Mmmmm
To the sound of old T-Rex oh,and Who's Next

Chorus:

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you,cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture, I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs, but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
Ooh, a little is alright
When you say
come over and spend the night
Tonight
Tonight

Chorus:

When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you,cut you like a knife

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"

You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night
with a neon light for a Visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight
can't make letting me in any easier

I know I been wearing crazy clothes
and I look pretty crappy sometimes
But my body feels so good
and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

Chorus:

When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you scream you better,Ooooo!
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you scream you better
You better you better you bet


You better bet your life
Or love will cut you, just like a knife


----------



## jazz lady

You were the sweetest thing that I ever knew
But I don't care for sugar honey if I can't have you
Since you've abandoned me
My whole life has crashed
Won't you pick the pieces up
'cause it feels just like I'm walking on broken glass

Walking on, walking on broken glass

The suns still shining in the big blue sky
But it don't mean nothing to me
Oh, let the rain come down
Let the wind blow through me
I'm living in an empty room
With all the windows smashed
And I've got so little left to lose
That it feels just like I'm walking on broken glass

Walking on, walking on broken glass

And you're trying to cut me down
You know that I might bleed
'Cause if you're trying to cut me down
I know that you'll succeed
And if you want to hurt me
There's nothing left to fear
'Cause if you want to hurt me
You're doing really well, my dear

Now everyone of use was made to suffer
Everyone of us was made to weep
But we've been hurting one another
And now the pain has cut too deep...
So take me from the wreckage
Save me from the blast
Lift me up and take me back
Don't let me keep on walking...
Walking on broken glass

Walking on, walking on broken glass


----------



## jazz lady

Well I started out down a dirty road
Started out all alone
And the sun went down as I crossed the hill
The town lit up the world got still

I'm learning to fly but I ain't got wings
Comin' down is the hardest thing

Well the good old days may not return
And the rocks might melt, and the sea may burn

I'm learning to fly but I ain't got wings
Comin' down is the hardest thing

Well some say life will beat you down
Break your heart, steal your crown
So I started out for God knows where
But I guess I'll know when I get there

I'm learning to fly around the clouds
But what goes up must come down

I'm learning to fly but I ain't got wings
Comin' down is the hardest thing
I'm learning to fly around the clouds
But what goes up must come down

I'm learning to fly
I'm learning to fly


----------



## Angel

One Tree Hill Lyrics
Artist(Band):U2
We turn away to face the cold, enduring chill
As the day begs the night for mercy love
The sun so bright it leaves no shadows
Only scars
Carved into stone
On the face of earth
The moon is up and over One Tree Hill
We see the sun go down in your eyes

You run like a river, on to the sea
You run like a river runs to the sea

And in the world a heart of darkness
A fire zone
Where poets speak their heart
Then bleed for it
Jara sang - his song a weapon
In the hands of one
whose blood still cries
From the ground

He runs like a river runs to the sea
He runs like a river to the sea

I don't believe in painted roses
Or bleeding hearts
While bullets rape the night of the merciful
I'll see you again
When the stars fall from the sky
And the moon has turned red
Over One Tree Hill

We run like a river
Runs to the sea
We run like a river to the sea
And when it's raining
Raining hard
That's when the rain will
Break the heart

Raining...raining in your heart
Raining into your heart
Raining...raining into your heart
Raining, raining...raining
Raining into your heart
Raining...
Raining your heart into the sea

Oh great ocean
Oh great sea
Run to the ocean
Run to the sea


----------



## Nupe2

It’s only a paper moon,
Sailin’ over a cardboard sea,
But it wouldn’t be make believe,
If you believed in me!

Yes, it’s only a canvas sky,
Hangin’ over a muslin tree,
But it wouldn’t be make believe,
If you believed in me!

Without your love,
It’s a honky-tonk parade,
Without your love,
It’s a melody played in a penny arcade!

It’s a Barnum & Bailey world,
Just as phoney as it can be,
But it wouldn’t be make believe,
If you believed in me!

Without your love,
It’s a honky-tonk parade,
Without your love,
It’s a melody played in a penny arcade!

It’s a Barnum & Bailey world,
Just as phoney as it can be,
But it wouldn’t be make believe,
If you believed in me!


----------



## jazz lady

You and I got somethin'
But it's all and then it's nothing to me, yeah
And I got my defenses
When it comes through your intentions for me, yeah

And we wake up in the breakdown
With the things we never thought we could be, yeah

I'm not the one who broke you
I'm not the one you should fear
We got to move you darlin'
I thought I lost you somewhere
But you were never really ever there at all

And I want to get free
Talk to me
I can feel you falling
And I wanted to be
All you need
Somehow here is gone

I am no solution
To the sound of this pollution in me, yeah
And I was not the answer
So forget you ever thought it was me, yeah

I'm not the one who broke you
I'm not the one you should fear
We got to move you darlin'
I thought I lost you somewhere
But you were never really ever there at all

And I want to get free
Talk to me
I can feel you falling
And I wanted to be
All you need
Somehow here is gone

And I don't need the fallout
Of all the past that's in between us
And I'm not holding on
And all your lies weren't enough to keep me here

And I want to get free
Talk to me
I can feel you falling
And I wanted to be
All you need
Somehow here is gone

And I want to get free
Talk to me
I can feel you falling

I know it's out there
I know it's out there
And I can feel you falling

I know it's out there
I know it's out there
Somehow here is gone, yeah

I know it's out there
I know it's out there
Somehow here is gone, yeah


----------



## jazz lady

Hold me now I need to feel relief
Like I never wanted anything
I suppose I'll let this go and find a reason I'll hold on to
I'm so ashamed of defeat
And I'm out of reason to believe in me
I'm out of trying to get by

I'm so afraid of the gift you give me
I don't belong here and I'm not well
I'm so ashamed of the lie I'm living
Right on the wrong side of it all

I can't face myself when I wake up
And look inside a mirror
I'm so ashamed of that thing
I suppose I'll let it go
Untill I have something more to say for me
I'm so afraid of defeat
And I'm out of reason to believe in me
I'm out of trying to defy

I'm so afraid of the gift you give me
I don't belong here and I'm not well
I'm so ashamed of the lie I'm living
Right on the wrong side of it all

Hold me now I need to feel complete
Like I matter to the one I need

I'm so afraid of the gift you give me
I don't belong here and I'm not well
I'm so ashamed of the lie I'm living
Right on the wrong side of it all

Now I'm ashamed of this
I am so ashamed of this
Now I'm so ashamed of this
I am so ashamed of me...


----------



## RoseRed

Under blue moon I saw you
So soon youll take me
Up in your arms
Too late to beg you or cancel it
Though I know it must be the killing time
Unwillingly mine

Fate
Up against your will
Through the thick and thin
He will wait until
You give yourself to him

In starlit nights I saw you
So cruelly you kissed me
Your lips a magic world
Your sky all hung with jewels
The killing moon
Will come too soon

Fate
Up against your will
Through the thick and thin
He will wait until
You give yourself to him

Under blue moon I saw you
So soon youll take me
Up in your arms
Too late to beg you or cancel it
Though I know it must be the killing time
Unwillingly mine

Fate
Up against your will
Through the thick and thin
He will wait until
You give yourself to him

Fate
Up against your will
Through the thick and thin
He will wait until
You give yourself to him
You give yourself to him

La la la la la...

Fate
Up against your will
Through the thick and thin
He will wait until
You give yourself to him

La la la la la...

Fate
Up against your will
Through the thick and thin
He will wait until
You give yourself to him

Fate
Up against your will
Through the thick and thin
He will wait until
You give yourself to him

La la la la la...


----------



## Pete

"Oh Pete, that was fabulous!"


----------



## virgovictoria

*Earworm*

Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their hollywood bungalows
Are you a lucky little lady in the city of light
Or just another lost angel...city of night
City of night, city of night, city of night, woo, cmon
L.a. woman, l.a. woman
L.a. woman sunday afternoon x3
Drive through your suburbs
Into your blues, into your blues, yeah
Into your blue-blue blues
Into your blues, ohh, yeah
I see your hair is burnin
Hills are filled with fire
If they say I never loved you
You know they are a liar
Drivin down your freeways
Midnight alleys roam
Cops in cars, the topless bars
Never saw a woman...
So alone, so alone x2
Motel money murder madness
Lets change the mood from glad to sadness
Mr. mojo risin, mr. mojo risin x2
Got to keep on risin
Mr. mojo risin, mr. mojo risin
Mojo risin, gotta mojo risin
Mr. mojo risin, gotta keep on risin
Risin, risin
Gone risin, risin
Im gone risin, risin
I gotta risin, risin
Well, risin, risin
I gotta, wooo, yeah, risin
Woah, ohh yeah
Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their hollywood bungalows
Are you a lucky little lady in the city of light
Or just another lost angel...city of night
City of night, city of night, city of night, woah, cmon
L.a. woman, l.a. woman, l.a. woman, your my woman
Little l.a. woman, little l.a. woman
L.a. l.a. woman woman, l.a. woman cmon


----------



## Nupe2

*D'yer Mak'er*

Oh oh oh oh oh oh
You don't have to go oh oh oh oh oh
You don't have to go oh oh oh oh oh
Baby please don't go.

Ay ay ay ay ay ay
All those tears I cry ay ay ay ay ay
All those tears I cry ay ay ay ay ay
Baby please don't go.

CHORUS

When I read the letter you wrote
it made me mad mad mad
When I read the news that it brought me
It made me sad sad sad.
But I still love you so
I can't let you go
I love you- ooh baby I love you.

Oh oh oh oh oh oh
Every breath I take oh oh oh oh oh
Every move I make oh oh oh oh oh
Baby please don't go.

Ay ay ay ay ay ay
You hurt me to my soul ay ay ay ay ay
You hurt me to my soul ay ay ay ay ay
Darling please don't go.

CHORUS

Oh oh oh oh oh oh
You don't have to go oh oh oh oh oh
You don't have to go oh oh oh oh oh
(Baby please don't go)


----------



## meangirl

*Red Hot Chili Peppers* 
*Tell Me Baby *

They come from every state to find
Some dreams were meant to be declined
Tell the man what did you have in mind
What have you come to do

No turning water into wine
No learning while you're in the line
I'll take you to the broken sign
You see these lights are blue

Come and get it
Lost it at the city limit
Say goodbye
'Cause they will find a way to trim it
Everybody
Lookin' for a silly gimmick
Gotta get away
Can't take it for another minute

This town is made of many things
Just look at what the current brings
So high it's only promising
This place was made on you

Tell me baby what's your story
Where you come from
And where you wanna go this time oh
Tell me lover are you lonely
The thing we need is
Never all that hard to find oh
Tell me baby what's your story
Where do you come from
And where you wanna go this time oh
You're so lovely are you lonely
Giving up on the innocence you left behind

Some claim to have the fortitude
Too shrewd to blow the interlude
Sustaining pain to set a mood
Step out to be renewed

I'll move you like a baritone
Jungle Brothers on the microphone
Getting over with an undertone
It's time to turn to stone

Chitty chitty baby
When your nose is in the nitty gritty
Life could be a little sweet
But life could be a little ####ty
What a pity
Boston and a Kansas city
Looking for a hundred
But you only ever found a fifty

Three fingers in the honeycomb
You ring just like a xylophone
Devoted to the chromosome
The day that you left home

Tell me baby what's your story
Where you come from
And where you wanna go this time oh
Tell me lover are you lonely
The thing we need is
Never all that hard to find oh
Tell me baby what's your story
Where do you come from
And where you wanna go this time oh
You're so lovely are you lonely
Giving up on the innocence you left behind

Tell me baby what's your story
Where you come from
And where you wanna go this time oh
Tell me lover are you lonely
The thing we need is
Never all that far to find oh
Tell me baby what's your story
Where do you come from
And where you wanna go this time oh
You're so lovely are you lonely
Giving up on the innocence you left behind


----------



## meangirl

*Uncle Cracker*
*Follow Me*

You don't know how you met me
You don't know why
You can't turn around and say goodbye
All you know is when I'm with you
I make you free
And swim through your veins like a fish in the sea
I'm singin'

_[CHORUS]_
Follow me everything is alright
I'll be the one to tuck you in at night
And if you
Want to leave I can guarantee
You won't find nobody else like me

I'm not worried 'bout the ring you wear
Cuz as long as no one knows than nobody can care
You're feelin' guilty and I'm well aware
But you don't look ashamed and baby I'm not scared
I'm singin'

_[REPEAT CHORUS]_

Won't give you money
I can't give you the sky
You're better off if you don't ask why
I'm not the reason that you go astray and
We'll be all right if you don't ask me to stay

_[REPEAT CHORUS]_

You don't know how you met me
You don't know why
You can't turn around and say goodbye
All you know is when I'm with you
I make you free
And swim through your veins like a fish in the sea
I'm singin'

_[REPEAT CHORUS]_


----------



## missperky

In my life I see where Ive been
I said that Id never fall again
Within myself I was wrong
My searchin aint over...over
I know that
When you love a woman
You see your world inside her eyes
When you love a woman
You know shes standin by your side
A joy that lasts forever
Theres a band of gold that shines waiting somewhere...oh yeah
If I cant believe that someone is true
To fall in love is so hard to do
I hope and pray tonight
Somewhere youre thinkin of me girl
Yes I know...i know that
When you love a woman
You see your world inside her eyes
When you love a woman
You know shes standin by your side
A joy that lasts forever
Theres a band of gold that shines waiting somewhere...oh
Its enough to make you cry
When you see her walkin by
And you look into her eyes
When you love a woman
You see your world inside her eyes
When you love a woman
Well you know shes standin by your side
A joy that lasts forever
Theres a band of gold that shines
When you love a woman...
When you love, love, love, love
When you love a woman
You see your world inside her eyes


----------



## sunflower

Sorry I never told you 
All I wanted to say 
And now it's too late to hold you 
'Cause you've flown away 
So far away 

Never had I imagined 
Living without your smile 
Feeling and knowing you hear me 
It keeps me alive 
Alive 

And I know you're shining down on me from Heaven 
Like so many friends we've lost along the way 
And I know eventually we'll be togetherOne sweet day 

Darling, I never showed you 
Assumed you'd always be there 
I took your presence for granted 
But I always cared 
And I miss the love we shared 

And I know you're shining down on me from Heaven 
Like so many friends we've lost along the way 
And I know eventually we'll be together 
One sweet day 

Although the sun will never shine the same 
I'll always look to a brighter day 
Lord I know when I lay me down to sleep 
You will always listen as I pray 

And I know you're shining down on me from Heaven 
Like so many friends we've lost along the way 
And I know eventually we'll be together 
One sweet day 

And I know you're shining down on me from Heaven 
Like so many friends we've lost along the way 
And I know eventually we'll be together 
One sweet day 

Sorry I never told you 
All I wanted to say


----------



## Kerad

*Slammin'*

You're like a stone baby
All alone baby
Come along for the ride yeah

I'm on the wrong setting
Hot as hell ready
I'm the next one in line, yeah


*Slammin'*
It's your back side baby
Off the hook and so out of line yeah
*Slammin'*
Is your top side heavy
Damn you gotta give me some time yeah



We gotta sex lady
Stone cold crazy
Let me talk from behind yeah

I'm on the phone beggin'
Give me a piece of heaven
I'm only here for the night yeah



*Slammin'*
It's your back side baby
Off the hook and so out of line yeah
*Slammin'*
Is your top side heavy
Damn you gotta give me some time yeah



After the last song
She's comes around
Saturdays, holidays
We're always making the rounds


I need some face women
Please be my dirty lover
Just do wrong don't do right yeah

I'm on the stage burning
Keep the heads turning
Give it all for the light


*Slammin'*
It's your back side baby
Off the hook and so out of line yeah
*Slammin'*
Is your top side heavy
Damn you gotta give me some time yeah



(Buckcherry~TimeBomb)


----------



## jazz lady

*Out, out, damned earworm!*

Thanks, kwillia.  

Watch out you might get what you're after
Cool babies strange but not a stranger
I'm an ordinary guy
Burning down the house

Hold tight wait till the party's over
Hold tight We're in for nasty weather
There has got to be a way
Burning down the house

Here's your ticket pack your bag: time for jumpin' overboard
The transportation is here
Close enough but not too far, Maybe you know where you are
Fightin' fire with fire

All wet hey you might need a raincoat
Shakedown dreams walking in broad daylight
Three hun-dred six-ty five de-grees
Burning down the house

It was once upon a place sometimes I listen to myself
Gonna come in first place
People on their way to work baby what did you except
Gonna burst into flame

My house S'out of the ordinary
That's might Don't want to hurt nobody
Some things sure can sweep me off my feet
Burning down the house

No visible means of support and you have not seen nuthin' yet
Everything's stuck together
I don't know what you expect starring into the TV set
Fighting fire with fire


----------



## RoseRed

She's your adolescent dream, 
Schoolboy stuff, a sticky sweet romance. 
And she makes you want to scream, 
Wishing you could get inside her pants. 
So, you fantasize away. 
And while you're squeezing her, you thought you heard her saying... 

"Good girls don't, 
Good girls don't, 
She'll be tellin' you,
Good girls don't, but I do." 

So, you call her on the phone 
To talk about the teachers that you hate. 
And she says she's all alone, 
And her parents won't be coming home til late. 
There's a ringing in your brain, 
Cause you could've sworn you though you heard her saying... 

"Good girls don't, 
Good girls don't, 
She'll be tellin' you,
Good girls don't, but I do." 

And it's a teenage sadness 
Everyone has got to taste. 
An in-between age madness 
That you know you can't erase 
Til she's sitting on your face. 

You're alone with her at last, 
And you're waiting til you think the time is right. 
Cause you've heard she's pretty fast. 
And you're hoping that she'll give you some tonight. 
So, you start to make your play, 
Cause you could've sworn you thought you heard her saying... 

"Good girls don't, 
Good girls don't, 
She'll be tellin' you,
Good girls don't, but I do." 

And it's a teenage sadness 
Everyone has got to taste. 
An in-between age madness 
That you know you can't erase 
Til she's sitting on your face. 

Good girls don't, 
Good girls don't, 
She'll be tellin' you,
Good girls don't, but I do...


----------



## virgovictoria

The Beatles - "Let it Be" circa 1970

When I find myself in times of trouble, mother Mary comes to me, 
speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 
And in my hour of darkness she is standing right in front of me, 
speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 

Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be. 
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be. 

And when the broken hearted people living in the world agree, 
there will be an answer, let it be. 
For though they may be parted there is still a chance that they will see, 
there will be an answer. let it be. 

Let it be, let it be, ..... 

And when the night is cloudy, there is still a light, that shines on me, 
shine until tomorrow, let it be. 
I wake up to the sound of music, mother Mary comes to me, 
speaking words of wisdom, let it be. 

Let it be, let it be, .....


----------



## Kyle

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Alan Parsons - Prime Time
> 
> Well even the longest night won't last forever
> But too many hopes and dreams won't see the light
> And all of the plans i make won't come together
> 
> Something in the air
> Maybe for the only time in my life
> Something in the air
> Turning me around and guiding me right
> 
> And it's a prime time, maybe the stars were right
> I had a premonition, it's gonna be my turn tonight
> Gonna be my turn tonight
> 
> Well even the brightest star won't shine forever
> But all of the hands i play are working out right
> And every move i make feels like a winner
> 
> Something in the air
> Maybe for the only time in my life
> Something in the air
> Turning me around and guiding me right
> 
> And it's a prime time, maybe the stars were right
> I had a premonition, it's gonna be my turn tonight
> Gonna be my turn tonight
> Gonna be my turn tonight
> , .....


 



I knew you'd come around!


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> I knew you'd come around!


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> You've ruined her...


 
:smuglookofsatisfaction:


----------



## virgovictoria

Kyle said:
			
		

> :smuglookofsatisfaction:


That's okay Kwillia, I'll just put bleu cheese in/on all of dinner tonight, just to show our grattitude.


----------



## RoseRed

Im your only friend
Im not your only friend
But Im a little glowing friend
But really Im not actually your friend
But I am

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

I have a secret to tell
From my electrical well
Its a simple message and Im leaving out the whistles and bells
So the room must listen to me
Filibuster vigilantly
My name is blue canary one note* spelled l-i-t-e
My storys infinite
Like the longines symphonette it doesnt rest

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Im your only friend
Im not your only friend
But Im a little glowing friend
But really Im not actually your friend
But I am

Theres a picture opposite me
Of my primitive ancestry
Which stood on rocky shores and kept the beaches shipwreck free
Though I respect that a lot
Id be fired if that were my job
After killing jason off and countless screaming argonauts
Bluebird of friendliness
Like guardian angels its always near

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

(and while youre at it
Keep the nightlight on inside the
Birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch (and while youre at it)
Who watches over you (keep the nightlight on inside the)
Make a little birdhouse in your soul (birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch (and while youre at it)
Who watches over you (keep the nightlight on inside the)
Make a little birdhouse in your soul (birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul



Notes

The dial-a-song version has the following significantly altered lyrics:

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
He watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

I have a secret to tell
Out when youre all by yourself
Theres a time when even you get up and leave your nothing to dwell
I dont want to talk about that
And no one listens to that
But for the one who does, and shes the one you worry about
Dont you say anything
If you have anything to do with it

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
He watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Id like to cover the earth
With a fresh-baked yummy dessert
People couldnt live in it, but I think its worth the money and hurt
cause I couldnt tolerate
All the empty places in the world

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
He watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Make a little birdhouse in your soul

I dont feel thirty
Give me something to write on
I dont feel three hundred
Give me something to write on


----------



## Nupe2

The Ocean
(Bonham/Jones/Page/Plant)

(Count-In: John Bonham - "We've done four already but now we're steady
and then they went: One, two, three, four")

Singing in the sunshine, laughing in the rain
Hitting on the moonshine, rocking in the grain
Ain't no time to pack my bag, my foots outside the door
Got a date, I can't be late, for the high hopes hailla ball.

Singing to an ocean, I can hear the ocean's roar
Play for free, play for me and play a whole lot more, more!
Singing about good things and the sun that lights the day
I used to sing on the mountains, has the ocean lost it's way.

Sitting round singing songs 'til the night turns into day
Used to sing on the mountains but the mountains washed away
Now I'm singing all my songs to the girl who won my heart
She is only three years old and it's a real fine way to start.


----------



## meangirl

*U2*
*The Sweetest Thing*

My love she throws me like a rubber ball
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing
But she won't catch me, or break my fall
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing
Baby's got blue skies overhead
But in this I'm a raincloud
You know she likes a dry kind of love
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing

I'm losing you
Oh oh oh, I'm losing you yeah
Ain't love the sweetest thing
The sweetest thing

I wanted to run, she made me crawl
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing
Eternal fire, she turned me to straw
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing
You know I got black eyes
Buy they burn so brightly for her
Mine is a blind kind of love
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing

(I'm losing you...)

Blue eyed boy meets a brown-eyed girl
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing
You can sew it up
But you still see the tear
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing
Baby's got blue skies overhead
But in this I'm a raincloud
You know we got a stormy kind of love
Oh oh oh the sweetest thing</FONT>


----------



## BlackSheep

Pickin up the pieces of my sweet shattered dream
I wonder how the old folks are tonight
Her name was Ann and Ill be damned if I recall her face
She left me not knowin what to do
Carefree highway, let me slip away on you
Carefree highway, you seen better days
The mornin after blues from my head down to my shoes
Carefree highway, let me slip away
Slip away on you

Turnin back the pages to the times I love best
I wonder if she'll ever do the same
Now the thing that I call livin is just bein satisfied
With knowin I got no one left to blame

Carefree highway, got ta see you my old flame
Carefree highway, you seen better days
The mornin after blues from my head down to my shoes
Carefree highway, let me slip away
Slip away on you

Searchin through the fragments of my dream-shattered sleep
I wonder if the years have closed her mind
I guess it must be wanderlust or tryin to get free
From the good old faithful feelin we once knew

Carefree highway, let me slip away on you
Carefree highway, you seen better days
The mornin after blues from my head down to my shoes
Carefree highway, let me slip away
Slip away on you
Let me slip away on you
Carefree highway, got ta see you my old flame
Carefree highway, you seen better days
The mornin after blues from my head down to my shoes
Carefree highway, let me slip away
Slip away on you


----------



## lovinmaryland

*WALK*
Can't you see I'm easily bothered by persistence 
One step from lashing out at you... 
You want in to get under my skin 
And call yourself a friend 
I've got more friends like you 
What do I do? 

Is there no standard anymore? 
What it takes, who I am, where I've been 
Belong 
You can't be something you're not 
Be yourself, by yourself 
Stay away from me 
A lesson learned in life 
Known from the dawn of time  

Respect, walk 

Run your mouth when I'm not around 
It's easy to achieve 
You cry to weak friends that sympathize 

Can you hear the violins playing your song? 
Those same friends tell me your every word 

Is there no standard anymore? 
What it takes, who I am, where I've been 
Belong 
You can't be something you're not 
Be yourself, by yourself 
Stay away from me 
A lesson learned in life 
Known from the dawn of time 

Respect, walk 

Run your mouth when I'm not around 
It's easy to achieve 
You cry to weak friends that sympathize 

Can you hear the violins playing your song? 
Those same friends tell me your every word 

Are you talking to me? 
No way punk 

 worked out to Vulgar Display this morning


----------



## Nupe2

"Iron Man"

 

Has he lost his mind?
Can he see or is he blind?
Can he walk at all,
Or if he moves will he fall?
Is he alive or dead?
Has he thoughts within his head?
We'll just pass him there
why should we even care?

He was turned to steel
in the great magnetic field
When he travelled time
for the future of mankind

Nobody wants him
He just stares at the world
Planning his vengeance
that he will soon unfurl

Now the time is here
for Iron Man to spread fear
Vengeance from the grave
Kills the people he once saved

Nobody wants him
They just turn their heads
Nobody helps him
Now he has his revenge

Heavy boots of lead
fills his victims full of dread
Running as fast as they can
Iron Man lives again!


----------



## Nupe2

One more from Ozzie and Friends:

"Luke's Wall/War Pigs"

Generals gathered in their masses
Just like witches at black masses
Evil minds that plot destruction
Sorcerers of death's construction
In the fields the bodies burning
As the war machine keeps turning
Death and hatred to mankind
Poisoning their brainwashed minds... Oh Lord yeah!

Politicians hide themselves away
They only started the war
Why should they go out to fight?
They leave that role to the poor, yeah

Time will tell on their power minds
Making war just for fun
Treating people just like pawns in chess
Wait 'till their Judgment day comes, yeah!

Now in darkness, world stops turning
Ashes where the bodies burning
No more war pigs of the power
Hand of God has struck the hour
Day of Judgment, God is calling
On their knees the war pigs crawling
Begging mercy for their sins
Satan, laughing, spreads his wings
Oh Lord yeah!


----------



## Pete

Long time no hear:

Nice drive Nupe!  Dead center of the fairway!


----------



## RoseRed

Jan lays down and wrestles in her sleep
Moonlight spills on comic books
And superstars in magazines
An old friend calls and tells us where to meet
Her plane takes off from Baltimore
And touches down on Bourbon street

We sit outside and argue all night long
About a god we've never seen
But never fails to side with me
Sunday comes and all the papers say
Ma Teresa's joined the mob
And happy with her full time job

Am I alive or thoughts that drift away?
Does summer come for everyone?
Can humans do what prophets say?
If I die before I learn to speak
Can money pay for all the days I lived awake
But half asleep?

A life is time, they teach you growing up
The seconds ticking killed us all
A million years before the fall
You ride the waves and don't ask where they go
You swim like lions through the crest
And bathe yourself in zebra flesh

I've been downhearted baby
Ever since the day we met


----------



## otter

Pete said:
			
		

> Long time no hear:
> 
> Nice drive Nupe!  Dead center of the fairway!






ooops


----------



## RoseRed

she grew up with
the children of the stars
in the hollywood hills and the boulevard
her parents threw big parties
everyone was there
they hung out with folks like
dennis hopper, bob seeger, sonny and cher


now, she feels safe
in this bar on fairfax
and from the stage I can tell that
she can't let go and she can't relax
and just before
she hangs her head to cry
I sing to her a lullaby, I sing


everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
rockabye


she still lives with her mom
outside the city
down that street about a half a mile
and all her friends tell her
she's so pretty
but she'd be a whole lot prettier
if she smiled once in a while
`cause even her smile
looks like a frown
she's seen her share of devils
in this angel town


But, everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
rockabye


I told her I ain't so sure
about this place
it's hard to play a gig in this town
and keep a straight face
seems like everyone here's got a plan
it's kind of like nashville with a tan, but,


everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye


everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye,rockabye, bye, bye
bye, bye


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:
			
		

> she grew up with
> the children of the stars
> in the hollywood hills and the boulevard
> her parents threw big parties
> everyone was there
> they hung out with folks like
> dennis hopper, bob seeger, sonny and cher
> 
> 
> now, she feels safe
> in this bar on fairfax
> and from the stage I can tell that
> she can't let go and she can't relax
> and just before
> she hangs her head to cry
> I sing to her a lullaby, I sing
> 
> 
> everything's gonna be all right
> rockabye, rockabye
> everything's gonna be all right
> rockabye, rockabye
> rockabye
> 
> 
> she still lives with her mom
> outside the city
> down that street about a half a mile
> and all her friends tell her
> she's so pretty
> but she'd be a whole lot prettier
> if she smiled once in a while
> `cause even her smile
> looks like a frown
> she's seen her share of devils
> in this angel town
> 
> 
> But, everything's gonna be all right
> rockabye, rockabye
> everything's gonna be all right
> rockabye, rockabye
> rockabye
> 
> 
> I told her I ain't so sure
> about this place
> it's hard to play a gig in this town
> and keep a straight face
> seems like everyone here's got a plan
> it's kind of like nashville with a tan, but,
> 
> 
> everything's gonna be all right
> rockabye, rockabye
> everything's gonna be all right
> rockabye, rockabye
> 
> 
> everything's gonna be all right
> rockabye, rockabye
> everything's gonna be all right
> rockabye, rockabye,rockabye, bye, bye
> bye, bye


I like that song.


----------



## RoseRed

Mother, do you think theyll drop the bomb? 
Mother, do you think theyll like this song? 
Mother, do you think theyll try to break my balls? 
Ooooowaa mother, should I build a wall? 

Mother, should I run for president? 
Mother, should I trust the government? 
Mother, will they put me in the firing line? 
Ooooowaa is it just a waste of time? 

Hush, my baby. baby, dont you cry.
Mommas gonna make all of your nightmares come true.
Mommas gonna put all of her fears into you.
Mommas gonna keep you right here under her wing.
She wont let you fly, but she might let you sing.
Mommas gonna keep baby cozy and warm.
Oooo babe.
Oooo babe.
Ooo babe, of course mommas gonna help build a wall.

Mother, do you think shes good enough,
For me? 
Mother, do you think shes dangerous,
To me? 
Mother will she tear your little boy apart? 
Ooooowaa mother, will she break my heart? 

Hush, my baby. baby, dont you cry.
Mommas gonna check out all your girlfriends for you.
Momma wont let anyone dirty get through.
Mommas gonna wait up until you get in.
Momma will always find out where youve been.
Mommas gonna keep baby healthy and clean.
Oooo babe.
Oooo babe.
Ooo babe, youll always be baby to me.

Mother, did it need to be so high?


----------



## RoseRed

Some girls give me money
Some girls buy me clothes
Some girls give me jewelry
That I never thought Id own

Some girls give me diamonds
Some girls, heart attacks
Some girls I give all my bread to
I dont ever want it back

Some girls give me jewelry
Others buy me clothes
Some girls give me children
I never asked them for

So give me all your money
Give me all your gold
Ill buy you a house back in zuma beach
And give you half of what I own

Some girls take my money
Some girls take my clothes
Some girls get the shirt off my back
And leave me with a lethal dose

French girls they want cartier
Italian girls want cars
American girls want everything in the world
You can possibly imagine

English girls theyre so prissy
I cant stand them on the telephone
Sometimes I take the receiver off the hook
I dont want them to ever call at all

White girls theyre pretty funny
Sometimes they drive me mad
Black girls just wanna get ####ed all night
I just dont have that much jam

Chinese girls are so gentle
Theyre really such a tease
You never know quite what theyre cookin
Inside those silky sleeves

Give me all you money
Give me all your gold
Ill buy you a house back in zuma beach
And give you half of what I own

Some girls theyre so pure
Some girls so corrupt
Some girls give me children
I only made love to her once

Give me half your money
Give me half your car
Give me half of everything
Ill make you worlds biggest star

So gimme all your money
Give me all your gold
Lets go back to zuma beach
Ill give you half of everything I own


----------



## Nupe2

otter said:
			
		

> ooops



I'm alright
Nobody worry 'bout me
Why you got to gimme a fight?
Can't you just let it be?

I'm alright
Don't nobody worry 'bout me
You got to gimme a fight
Why don't you just let me be

Do what you like,
Doing it nat'rally
But if it's too easy
They're gonna disagree

It's your life
And isn't it a mystery
If it's nobody's bus'ness
It's everybody's game

Gotta catch you later
No, no, cannonball it right away

Some Cinderella kid

Get it up and get you a job
(Dip dip dip dip dip dip dip dip)

I'm alright
Nobody worry 'bout me
Why you got to gimme a fight?
Can't you just let it be?

I'm alright
Don't nobody worry 'bout me
You got to gimme a fight
Why don't you just let me be

Who do you want?
Who you gonna be today?
And who is it really
Makin' up your mind?

You wanna listen to the man?
Pay attention to the magistrate
And while I got you in the mood
Listen to your

Own heart beatin'
Own heart beatin'
Own heart beatin'
Own heart beatin'

Don't it get you movin'

mmmmm-man


Duck Hook?  What's that?!!!


----------



## RoseRed

i've been looking so long at these pictures of 
you that i almost belive that they're real i've 
been living so long with my pictures of you that 
i almost believe that the pictures are all i can 
feel 

remembering you standing quiet in the rain as 
i ran to your heart to be near and we kissed as 
the sky fell in holding you close how i always 
held close in your fear remembering you 
running soft through the night you were bigger 
and brighter than the snow and 
screamed at the make-believe screamed at the 
sky and you finally found all your courage to 
let it all go 

remembering you fallen into my arms crying 
for the death of your heart you were stone 
white so delicate lost in the cold you were 
always so lost in the dark remembering you 
how you used to be slow drowned you were 
angels so much more than everything oh hold 
for the last time then slip away quietly open 
my eyes but i never see anything 

if only i had thought of the right words i could 
have hold on to your heart if only i'd thought of 
the right words i wouldn't be breaking apart all 
my pictures of you 

Looking So long at these pictures of you but i 
never hold on to your heart looking so long for 
the words to be true but always just breaking 
apart my pictures of you 

there was nothing in the world that i ever 
wanted more than to feel you deep in my heart 
there was nothing in the world that i ever 
wanted more than to never feel the breaking 
apart all my pictures of you


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I woke up this morning with a bad hangover
> And my penis was missing again.
> This happens all the time.
> It's detachable.
> 
> [background singing begins: "detachable penis" over and over]
> 
> This comes in handy a lot of the time.
> I can leave it home, when I think it's gonna get me in trouble,
> or I can rent it out, when I don't need it.
> But now and then I go to a party, get drunk,
> and the next morning I can't for the life of me
> remember what I did with it.
> First I looked around my apartment, and I couldn't find it.
> So I called up the place where the party was,
> they hadn't seen it either.
> I asked them to check the medicine cabinet
> 'cause for some reason I leave it there sometimes
> But not this time.
> So I told them if it pops up to let me know.
> I called a few people who were at the party,
> but they were no help either.
> I was starting to get desperate.
> I really don't like being without my penis for too long.
> It makes me feel like less of a man,
> and I really hate having to sit down every time I take a leak.
> After a few hours of searching the house,
> and calling everyone I could think of,
> I was starting to get very depressed,
> so I went to the Kiev, and ate breakfast.
> Then, as I walked down Second Avenue towards St. Mark's Place,
> where all those people sell used books and other junk on the street,
> I saw my penis lying on a blanket
> next to a broken toaster oven.
> Some guy was selling it.
> I had to buy it off him.
> He wanted twenty-two bucks, but I talked him down to seventeen.
> I took it home, washed it off,
> and put it back on. I was happy again. Complete.
> People sometimes tell me I should get it permanently attached,
> but I don't know.
> Even though sometimes it's a pain in the ass,
> I like having a detachable penis.



 

What color is yours?


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> What color is yours?


 
Depends on my mood


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Depends on my mood



Ah....how 70's ...  the mood penis


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Ah....how 70's ... the mood penis


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> Ah....how 70's ...  the mood penis


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waitin' for a train
And I's feelin' near as faded as my jeans
Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained
It rode us all the way into New Orleans
I pulled my harpoon out of my dirty red bandana
I's playin' soft while Bobby sang the blues, yeah
Windshield wipers slappin' time, I's holdin' Bobby's hand in mine
We sang every song that driver knew, yeah

  Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose
  Nothin' don't mean nothin' hon' if it ain't free, no no
  And feelin' good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues
  You know, feelin' good was good enough for me
  Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee

From the Kentucky coal mine to the California sun
There Bobby shared the secrets of my soul
Through all kinds of weather, through everything we done
Yeah, Bobby baby kept me from the cold
One day up near Salinas, Lord, I let him slip away
He's lookin' for that home and I hope he finds it
But I'd trade all o' my tomorrows for one single yesterday
To be holdin' Bobby's body next to mine

  Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose
  Nothin', that's all that Bobby left me, yeah
  But if feelin' good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues
  Hey, feelin' good was good enough for me, mm-hmm
  Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee

La-da-da  La-da-da-da  La-da-da da-da da-da
La-da-da da-la-da la-da, Bobby McGee, yeah
La-da-la-da-la-da  La-da-la-da-da
La-da-la-da-la-la, Bobby McGee, yeah
La-da-da  La-da-da La da-da La da-da
La-da-da La da-da La da-da
Hey, my Bobby, Lord, my Bobby McGee, yeah
Lo-da-lo  da-la-lo-da-la
Lo-da-la-lo  da-la-lo la-la-lo la-la-lo la-la
Hey, my Bobby, Lord, my Bobby McGee, yeah

Lord, I call him my lover, call him my man
I said I call him my lover, did the best I can, c'mon
Hey now Bobby now, hey now Bobby McGee, yeah
La-da la-da la-da la-da la-da la-da la-da la-la
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee, Lord!


----------



## Pandora

There's two things I know for sure:
She was sent here from heaven and she's
daddy's little girl.
As I drop to my knees by her bed at night
She talks to Jesus and I close my eyes and
I thank god for all the joy in my life
Oh, but most of all
For butterfly kisses after bedtime prayer;
sticking little white flowers all up in her
hair; "Walk beside the pony, Daddy, it's my first ride."
"I know the cake looks funny, Daddy, but I sure tried."
In all that I've done wrong I know I must
have done something right to deserve a hug
every morning and butterfly kisses at night.

Sweet 16 today
She's looking like her mama a little more everyday
One part woman, the other part girl.
To perfume and make-up from ribbons and curls
Trying her wings out in a great big world.

But I remember
Butterfly kisses after bedtime prayer; sticking
little white flowers all up in her hair.
"You know how much I love you, Daddy, But if you
don't mind I'm only gonna kiss you on the cheek this time."
With all that I've done wrong I must have done
something right to deserve her love every morning
and butterfly kisses at night.

All the precious time
Like the wind, the years go by.
Precious butterfly.
Spread your wings and fly.

She'll change her name today.
She'll make a promise and I'll give her away.
Standing in the bride-room just staring at her.
She asked me what I'm thinking and I said "I'm not
sure-I just feel like I'm losing my baby girl."
She leaned over...gave me butterfly kisses with her mama there,
Sticking little white flowers all up in her hair
"Walk my down the aisle, Daddy-it's just about time."
"Does my wedding gown look pretty, Daddy? Daddy, don't cry!"

Oh, with all that I've done wrong I must have
done something right.
To deserve your love every morning and butterfly
kisses-I couldn't ask God for more, man this is what love is.

I know I gotta let her go, but I'll always remember
every hug in the morning and butterfly kisses.


----------



## missperky

Pandora said:
			
		

> There's two things I know for sure:
> She was sent here from heaven and she's
> daddy's little girl.
> As I drop to my knees by her bed at night
> She talks to Jesus and I close my eyes and
> I thank god for all the joy in my life
> Oh, but most of all
> For butterfly kisses after bedtime prayer;
> sticking little white flowers all up in her
> hair; "Walk beside the pony, Daddy, it's my first ride."
> "I know the cake looks funny, Daddy, but I sure tried."
> In all that I've done wrong I know I must
> have done something right to deserve a hug
> every morning and butterfly kisses at night.
> 
> Sweet 16 today
> She's looking like her mama a little more everyday
> One part woman, the other part girl.
> To perfume and make-up from ribbons and curls
> Trying her wings out in a great big world.
> 
> But I remember
> Butterfly kisses after bedtime prayer; sticking
> little white flowers all up in her hair.
> "You know how much I love you, Daddy, But if you
> don't mind I'm only gonna kiss you on the cheek this time."
> With all that I've done wrong I must have done
> something right to deserve her love every morning
> and butterfly kisses at night.
> 
> All the precious time
> Like the wind, the years go by.
> Precious butterfly.
> Spread your wings and fly.
> 
> She'll change her name today.
> She'll make a promise and I'll give her away.
> Standing in the bride-room just staring at her.
> She asked me what I'm thinking and I said "I'm not
> sure-I just feel like I'm losing my baby girl."
> She leaned over...gave me butterfly kisses with her mama there,
> Sticking little white flowers all up in her hair
> "Walk my down the aisle, Daddy-it's just about time."
> "Does my wedding gown look pretty, Daddy? Daddy, don't cry!"
> 
> Oh, with all that I've done wrong I must have
> done something right.
> To deserve your love every morning and butterfly
> kisses-I couldn't ask God for more, man this is what love is.
> 
> I know I gotta let her go, but I'll always remember
> every hug in the morning and butterfly kisses.


----------



## meangirl

Better Than Ezra
Desperately Wanting

Past the road to your house 
That you never called home 
Where they turned out the lights 
Though they say you'll never know 

I remember running through the wet grass 
Falling a step behind 
Both of us never tiring 
Desperately Wanting 

When they pumped out your guts 
Filled you full of those pills 
You were never quite right 
Deserving all the chills 
They say the worst is over 
Kicked it over and ran 
Then they ask what went wrong 
When they turn you on again 
They turn you on again. 

I remember running through the wet grass 
Falling a step behind 
Both of us never tiring 
Desperately Wanting 

Kick them right in the face 
Make them wish they weren't born 
And if they bring up your name 
Well they'll say you won the war. 
Baby burst in the world 
Never given a chance 
Then they ask what went wrong 
When you never had it right 

Oh, the letters have dropped off 
Though they say you got them all 
I finally figured out some things you'll never know. 
Take back your life and let me inside 
We'll find the door if you care to anymore. 

I remember running through the wet grass 
Falling a step behind 
Both of us never tiring 
Desperately Wanting.


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:
			
		

> Better Than Ezra
> Desperately Wanting


Excellent song!


----------



## FireBrand

*Joe Walsh "County Fair"*

One of my favorites for this time of year !


Found an old puzzle somebody had quit

Tried a few pieces and hoped that they fit

But they're going together so slowly

It may take me forever to know

If it's only a puzzle

Parts of the puzzle will never be found

And even the pieces are gone

It's a county fair picture

Part of 'em's there

Some of the pieces are still at the fair

And they will be forever


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Excellent song!


 
One of my very favorites!


----------



## meangirl

Hello,
Is there anybody in there
Just nod if you can hear me
Is there anyone at home
Come on now
I hear you're feeling down
I can ease your pain
And get you on your feet again
Relax
I'll need some information first
Just the basic facts
Can you show me where it hurts

There is no pain, you are receding
A distant ship smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain, you would not understand
This is not how I am
I have become comfortably numb

O.K.
Just a little pin prick
There'll be no more aaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown
The dream is gone
And I have become
Comfortably numb.


----------



## BS Gal

Still...You Turn Me On
Written by Greg Lake

Do you want to be an angel,
Do you wanna be an angel
Do you wanna be a star
Do you wanna play some magic on my guitar
Do you wanna be a poet
Do you wanna be my string
You could be anything
Do you wanna be the lover of another undercover
You could even be the Man on the Moon
Do you wanna be the player
Do you wanna be the string
Let me tell you something
It just don't mean a thing
You see it really doesn't matter
When you're buried in disguise
By the dark glass on your eyes
Though your flesh has crystallised

(CHORUS)
Still...you turn me on
Still...you turn me on

Do you wanna be the pillow
Where I lay my head
Do you wanna be the feathers
Lying on my bed
Do you wanna be the cover
Of a magazine
Create a scene
Every day a little sadder
A little madder
Someone get me a ladder
Do you wanna be the singer
Do you wanna be the song
Let me tell you something
You just couldn't be more wrong
You see I really have to tell you
That it all gets so intense
>From my experience
It just doesn't seem to make sense

(CHORUS)
Still...you turn me on
Still...you turn me on


----------



## RoseRed

*Another of mine...*



			
				meangirl said:
			
		

> One of my very favorites!


I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore,
Before you take a swing, I wonder what are we fighting for, 
When I say out loud, I want to get out of this, I wonder, 
Is there anything I'm going to miss, I wonder
How's it going to be, When you don't know me, 
How's it going to be, When you're sure I'm not there, 
How's it going to be, When there is no one there to talk to, 
Between you and me, 'Cause I don't care, 
How's it going to be,
How's it going to be,

Where we used to laugh, There's a shouting match, 
Sharp as a thumbnail scratch, 
A silence I can't ignore, 
Like . . The hammock by the doorway we spent time in, Swing empty, 
don't see lightning like last fall when it was always about to hit me, I wonder

How's it going to be, When it goes down, 
How's it going to be, When you're not around, 
How's it going to be, When you find out there was nothing, 
Between you and me, 'Cause I don't care, 
How's it going to be,

How's it going to be 
When you don't know me, any more 
And How's it going to be 

Want to get myself back in again, 
The soft dive of oblivion. 
Want to taste the salt of your skin 
The soft dive of oblivion, oblivion

How's it going to be, When you don't know me, anymore, 
How's it going to be, 
How's it going to be, 
How's it going to be.


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> How's it going to be.


 
Excellent!  


If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me 
Well you got your reasons
And you got your lies
And you got your manipulations
They cut me down to size
Sayin’ you love but you don’t
You give your love but you won’t

If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me

Seems the road less traveled
Show’s happiness unraveled
And you got to take a little dirt
To keep what you love
That's what you gotta do

Sayin’ you love but you don’t
You give your love but you won’t
You’re stretching out your arms to something that’s just not there
Sayin’ you love where you stand
Give your heart when you can

If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me

Sayin’ you love but you don’t
You give your love but you won’t
You’re stretching out your arms to something that’s just not there
Sayin’ you love where you stand
Give your heart when you can

If you could only see the way she loves me
Then maybe you would understand
Why I feel this way about our love
And what I must do
If you could only see how blue her eyes can be when she says
When she says she loves me


----------



## BS Gal

From our wedding and I still feel the same. 

If I could save Time in a bottle
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day
Til Eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you

If I could make days last forever
If words could make wishes come true
I'd save every day like a treasure and then,
Again, I would spend them with you

CHORUS:
But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with

If I had a box just for wishes
And dreams that had never come true
The box would be empty
Except for the memory
Of how they were answered by you


----------



## FireBrand

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Still...You Turn Me On
> Written by Greg Lake
> 
> Do you want to be an angel,
> Do you wanna be an angel
> Do you wanna be a star
> Do you wanna play some magic on my guitar
> Do you wanna be a poet
> Do you wanna be my string
> You could be anything
> Do you wanna be the lover of another undercover
> You could even be the Man on the Moon
> Do you wanna be the player
> Do you wanna be the string
> Let me tell you something
> It just don't mean a thing
> You see it really doesn't matter
> When you're buried in disguise
> By the dark glass on your eyes
> Though your flesh has crystallised
> 
> (CHORUS)
> Still...you turn me on
> Still...you turn me on
> 
> Do you wanna be the pillow
> Where I lay my head
> Do you wanna be the feathers
> Lying on my bed
> Do you wanna be the cover
> Of a magazine
> Create a scene
> Every day a little sadder
> A little madder
> Someone get me a ladder
> Do you wanna be the singer
> Do you wanna be the song
> Let me tell you something
> You just couldn't be more wrong
> You see I really have to tell you
> That it all gets so intense
> >From my experience
> It just doesn't seem to make sense
> 
> (CHORUS)
> Still...you turn me on
> Still...you turn me on


 
ELP rules! have been to 3 ELP concerts.
Before the show in 97, the lights came up on the stage to highlight a large arrangement of white roses and you could just hear Greg Lake's voice on the PA say :"We would like to take a moment of silence for Princess Diana" who had just died several days before. For an unruley rock-n-roll crowd of people,
you could not hear a pin drop for an entire minute. Not even a cough ! 
It was most impressive !

PS RR........Danny was at that show with us !


----------



## BS Gal

FireBrand said:
			
		

> ELP rules! have been to 3 ELP concerts.
> Before the show in 97, the lights came up on the stage to highlight a large arrangement of white roses and you could just hear Greg Lake's voice on the PA say :"We would like to take a moment of silence for Princess Diana" who had just died several days before. For an unruley rock-n-roll crowd of people,
> you could not hear a pin drop for an entire minute. Not even a cough !
> It was most impressive !
> 
> PS RR........Danny was at that show with us !


I get goosebumps every time I hear that song....If DR ONLY knew.....


----------



## meangirl

Coldplay
Yellow

Look at the stars, 
Look how they shine for you, 
And everything you do, 
Yeah they were all yellow, 

I came along 
I wrote a song for you 
And all the things you do 
And it was called yellow 

So then I took my turn 
Oh all the things I've done 
And it was all yellow 

Your skin 
Oh yeah your skin and bones 
Turn into something beautiful 
D'you know you know I love you so 
You know I love you so 

I swam across 
I jumped across for you 
Oh all the things you do 
Cause you were all yellow 

I drew a line 
I drew a line for you 
Oh what a thing to do 
And it was all yellow 

Your skin 
Oh yeah your skin and bones 
Turn into something beautiful 
D'you know for you i bleed myself dry 
For you i bleed myself dry 

Its true look how they shine for you 
look how they shine for you 
look how they shine for you 
look how they shine for you 
look how they shine for you 
look how they shine 
look at the stars look how they shine for you


----------



## RoseRed

It’s amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never explain
What I hear when you don’t say a thing

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

All day long I can hear people talking out loud
But when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd
Old mr. webster could never define
What’s being said between your heart and mine

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all


----------



## nitwhit3286

*this year's love*

by David Gray

 This years love had better last
Heaven knows it's high time
And I've been waiting on my own too long
But when you hold me like you do
It feels so right
I start to forget
How my heart gets torn
When that hurt gets thrown
Feeling like you can't go on

Turning circles when time again
It cuts like a knife oh yeah
If you love me got to know for sure
Cos it takes something more this time
Than sweet sweet lies
Before I open up my arms and fall
Losing all control
Every dream inside my soul
And when you kiss me
On that midnight street
Sweep me off my feet
Singing ain't this life so sweet

This years love had better last
This years love had better last

So whose to worry
If our hearts get torn
When that hurt gets thrown
Don't you know this life goes on
And won't you kiss me
On that midnight street
Sweep me off my feet
Singing ain't this life so sweet

This years love had better last
This years love had better last
This years love had better last
This years love had better last


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:
			
		

> *Joe Walsh "County Fair"*
> 
> One of my favorites for this time of year !


 


Rocky Mountain Way CD in the vehicle player for the last couple of days...

Standin' in the runway
Wavin' at the plane
There goes everything you own
You called home collect
And they didn't know your name
Starin' at the telephone


You thought he was a doctor
Now he says he's not
But the noices seem to tell for sure
And according to the symptoms
It isn't all you got
A shame they haven't found a cure


Didn't know the reason
You start to feel the rub
You know it isn't easy
Well, welcome to the club
Well, you thought they'd take it lightly


They're actin' kinda rash
Caught you in a loadin' zone
So they smile very politely
Relieved you of your cash
Suddenly you're all alone


You play the double agent
You bug eachother's phone
You got the place surrounded
There ain't nobody home


It's gettin' hard to please 'em
You start to feel the rub
You know it isn't easy
Well, welcome to the club
Come on and join us in the club


----------



## Agee

Can't think of any reason
Don't know exactly why
Must be it's out of season
Give it another try

I'm out here in the meadow
Part of an old stone wall
Stand here because he said so
Waitin' around to fall

Some things are left unspoken
Some things are handme down
The circle stands unbroken
Sendin' it back around

I've seen you roll in clover
Dressed for a scarecrow wall
Too bad the dance is over
Nothin' to show at all

Can't help but feel uncertain
Knowing which way to turn
They want to raise the curtain
And you're holdin' the words to learn

I'm out here in the meadow
Part of an old stone wall
Stand here because he said so
Waitin' around to fall


----------



## nitwhit3286

*a little bit of Dream*

This is Me 




She stole your heart
Only did it because she could
Chewed you up and spat you out
That girl never was no good
Baby I will never do that
I'll love you faithfully
But your suspicious mind thinks
I'm gonna repeat her story

She's making you crazy
Making you a wreck
Making you follow me
Making me suspect
You seem to think I'm playing her game
Don't you know my name

That was her, this is me
We're different as can be
She and I are nothing alike
You're confusing day with night
That was then, this is now
You wanna trust me,
But you don't know how
I'm never gonna mess around,
Let you down, can't you see
That was her (that was her)
And baby this is me (this is me)
(This is me...)

Stop making me feel bad
I'm the best thing you ever had
The only thing I'm guilty of
Is giving you too much love

(She's making you crazy)
She's making you crazy
Making you a wreck
Making you follow me
Making me suspect
You seem to think I'm playing her game
Don't you know, don't you know my name

Chorus:
That was her, this is me (yeah)
We're different as can be (you gotta know)
She and I are nothing alike (yeah c'mon)
You're confusing day with night (day and night)
That was then, this is now (now)
You wanna trust me,
But you don't know how
I'm never gonna mess around,
Set you down, can't you see (see)
That was her (that was her)
And baby this is me (this is me)
(This is me...)

Bridge:
Don't suffocate me, give me some space
Don't make me pay, for all her mistakes
Believe in the love that's in my kiss
(Don't see things that don't exist)

Repeat Chorus

That was her, this is me (oh...)
We're as different as can be (uh... yeah)
She and I are nothing alike (oh, oh)
You confusing day with night (day and night)
That was then, this is now (you're mine now)
You wanna trust me,
But you don't know how
(You don't know how)
I'm never gonna mess around
(Mess around...)
Let you down, can't you see (c'mon)
That was her (that was her)
And baby this is me (get a grip)


----------



## meangirl

Wanna tell you about the girl I love
My she looks so fine
She's the only one that I been dreamin' of
Maybe someday she will be all mine
I wanna tell her that I love her so
I thrill with her every touch
I need to tell her she's the only one I really love

I got a woman, wanna ball all day
I got a woman, she won't be true, no
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time
I said I got a little woman and she won't be true

Sunday morning when we go down to church
See the menfolk standin' in line
They say they come to pray to the Lord
When my little girl, looks so fine
In the evening when the sun is sinkin' low
Everybody's with the one they love
I walk the town, Keep a-searchin' all around
Lookin' for my street corner girl

I got a woman, wanna ball all day
I got a woman, she won't be true, no no
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time
I said I got a little woman and she won't be true

In the bars, with the men who play guitars
Singin', drinkin' and rememberin' the times
My little lover does the midnight shift
She balls around all the time
I guess there's just one thing a-left for me to do
So I pack my bags and move on my way
Cause I got a worried mind
Sharin' what I thought was mine
Gonna leave her where the guitars play

I got a woman, she won't be true, no no
I got a woman, wanna ball all day
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time
I got a little woman and she won't be true

(Hey hey what can I do)

I said she won't be true

(Hey Hey, What can I say?)

Hey hey, what can I do
I got a woman, she won't be true
Lord, hear what I say
I got a woman, wanna bawl all day 

Wanna tell you about the girl I love
My she looks so fine
She's the only one that I been dreamin' of
Maybe someday she will be all mine
I wanna tell her that I love her so
I thrill with her every touch
I need to tell her she's the only one I really love

I got a woman, wanna bawl all day
I got a woman, she won't be true, no
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time
I said I got a little woman and she won't be true

Sunday morning when we go down to church
See the menfolk standin' in line
They say they come to pray to the Lord
When my little girl, looks so fine
In the evening when the sun is sinkin' low
Everybody's with the one they love
I walk the town, Keep a-searchin' all around
Lookin' for my street corner girl

I got a woman, wanna bawl all day
I got a woman, she won't be true, no no
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time
I said I got a little woman and she won't be true

In the bars, with the men who play guitars
Singin', drinkin' and rememberin' the times
My little lover does the midnight shift
She balls around all the time
I guess there's just one thing a-left for me to do
So I pack my bags and move on my way
Cause I got a worried mind
Sharin' what I thought was mine
Gonna leave her where the guitars play

I got a woman, she won't be true, no no
I got a woman, wanna bawl all day
I got a woman, stay drunk all the time
I got a little woman and she won't be true

(Hey hey what can I do)

I said she won't be true

(Hey Hey, What can I say?)

Hey hey, what can I do
I got a woman, she won't be true
Lord, hear what I say
I got a woman, wanna bawl all day


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> Wanna tell you about the girl I love
> My she looks so fine
> She's the only one that I been dreamin' of
> Maybe someday she will be all mine
> I wanna tell her that I love her so
> I thrill with her every touch
> I need to tell her she's the only one I really love


 
Classic!

_That will go over like a Led Zepplin..._


----------



## jazz lady

*Aw Kwillia...*

you've GOT to hear this duet...

Keb' Mo' and Robert Cray...  

If you ever change your mind
About leavin', leavin' me behind
Oh, oh, bring it to me
Bring your sweet lovin'
Bring it on home to me, oh yeah

You know I laughed when you left
But now I know I've only hurt myself
Oh, oh, bring it to me
Bring your sweet lovin'
Bring it on home to me, yeah ...

I'll give you jewelry, money too
And that's not all, all I'll do for you
Oh, oh, bring it to me
Bring your sweet lovin'
Bring it on home to me, yeah...

You know I'll always be your slave
Till I'm dead and buried in my grave
Oh, oh, bring it to me
Bring your sweet lovin'
Bring it on home to me, yeah ...

If you ever change your mind
About leavin', leavin' me behind
Oh, oh, bring it to me
Bring your sweet lovin'
Bring it on home to me, yeah ...


----------



## Angel

Blowin In The Wind by Bob Dylan

How many roads must a man walk down
Before you call him a man?
Yes, 'n' how many seas must a white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, 'n' how many times must the cannon balls fly
Before they're forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind,
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

How many times must a man look up
Before he can see the sky?
Yes, 'n' how many ears must one man have
Before he can hear people cry?
Yes, 'n' how many deaths will it take till he knows
That too many people have died?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind,
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

How many years can a mountain exist
Before it's washed to the sea?
Yes, 'n' how many years can some people exist
Before they're allowed to be free?
Yes, 'n' how many times can a man turn his head,
Pretending he just doesn't see?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind,
The answer is blowin' in the wind.


----------



## BuffaloBill

Deep in the back of my mind is an unrealized sound
Every feeling I get from the street says it soon could be found
When I hear the cold lies of the pusher, I know it exists
It's confirmed in the eyes of the kids, emphasized with their fists

But the high has to rise from the low
Like volcanoes explode through the snow
The mosquito's sting brings a dream
But the poisons derange

The music must change
For we're chewing a bone
We soared like the sparrow hawk flied
Then we dropped like a stone
Like the tide and the waves
Growing slowly in range
Crushing mountains as old as the Earth
So the music must change

Sometimes at night, I wake up and my body's like ice
The sound of the running wild stallion, the noise of the mice
And I wondered if then I could hear into all of your dreams
I realize now it was really the sound of your screams

But death always leads into life
But the street fighter swallows the knife
Am I so crazy to feel that it's here prearranged?

The music must change
It's gets higher and higher
Smouldering like leaves in the 1
Then it bursts into fire
Its rhythm grows strong
It's so new and so strange
Like bells in the clouds, then again
The music must change

But is this song so different?
Am I doing it all again?
It may have been done before
But then music's an open door

Deep in the back of my is an unrealized sound
Every feeling I get from the street says it soon could be found
When I hear the cold lies of the pusher, I know it exists
It's confirmed in the eyes of the kids, emphasized with their fists

But the high has to rise from the low
Like volcanoes explode through the snow
The mosquito's sting brings a dream
But the poison's derange

The music must change
For we're chewing a bone
We soared like the sparrow hawk flied
Then we dropped like a stone
Like the tide and the waves
Growing slowly in range
Crushing mountains as old as the Earth
So the music must change


----------



## Angel

You and I long to live like wind upon the water
If we close our eyes well maybe realize
Theres more to life than what we have known
And I cant believe Ive spent so long
Living lies I knew were wrong inside
Ive just begun to see the light

Long ago there was a dream, had to make a choice or two
Leaving all I loved behind for what nobody knew
Stepped out on the stage
A life under lights and judging eyes
Now the applause has died and I can dream again...

Is there anybody listening? 
Is there anyone that sees whats going on? 
Read between the lines, criticize the words theyre selling
Think for yourself and feel the walls
Become sand beneath your feet

Fell the breeze? 
Times so near you ucan almost taste the freedom
Theres a warm wind from the south
Hoist the sail and well be gone
By morning, this will all seem like a dream
And if I dont return to sing the song, maybe just as well
Ive seen the news and theres not much I can do...alone

Is there anybody listening? g
Is there anyone who smiles without0 a mask? 
Whats behind the words-images
They know will please us? 
Ill take whats real
Bring up the lights

Is therew anybody listeing? 
Is there anyone that sees whats going one? 
Read between the lines
Criticize the words theyre selling
Think for yourself and feel the walls
Become sand beneath your feet.


----------



## BuffaloBill

Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

I woke up in a Soho doorway
A policeman knew my name
He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
If you can get up and walk away"

I staggered back to the underground
And the breeze blew back my hair
I remember throwin' punches around
And preachin' from my chair

[chorus:]
Well, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Tell me, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
'Cause I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)

I took the tube back out of town
Back to the Rollin' Pin
I felt a little like a dying clown
With a streak of Rin Tin Tin

I stretched back and I hiccupped
And looked back on my busy day
Eleven hours in the Tin Pan
God, there's got to be another way

Who are you?
Ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ...

Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

[chorus]

I know there's a place you walked
Where love falls from the trees
My heart is like a broken cup
I only feel right on my knees

I spit out like a sewer hole
Yet still recieve your kiss
How can I measure up to anyone now
After such a love as this?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

*Artist: Blue Oyster Cult*

Song: (Don't Fear) The Reaper


All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..we can be like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand...don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly...don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet
Are together in eternity...Romeo and Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday...Like Romeo and Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday...Redefine happiness
Another 40,000 coming everyday...We can be like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand...don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly...don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Love of two is one
Here but now they're gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear she couldn't go on
Then the door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared...saying don't be afraid
Come on baby...and she had no fear
And she ran to him...then they started to fly
They looked backward and said goodby...she had become like they are
She had taken his hand...she had become like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper


----------



## greyhound

The job is done and I go out 
Another boring day 
I leave it all behind me now 
So many worlds away 

I meet my girl, she's dressed to kill 
And all we gonna do 
Is walk around to catch the thrill 
On streets we call the zoo 

We eat the night, we drink the time 
Make our dreams come true 
And hungry eyes are passing by 
On streets we call the zoo 

We eat the night, we drink the time 
Make our dreams come true 
And hungry eyes are passing by 
On streets we call the zoo 

Enjoy the zoo 
And walk down 42nd Street 
You wanna be excited too 
And you will feel the heat 

We eat the night, we drink the time 
Make our dreams come true 
And hungry eyes are passing by 
On streets we call the zoo 

We eat the night, we drink the time 
Make our dreams come true 
And hungry eyes are passing by 
On streets we call the zoo


----------



## hborror

Down Under

Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said,

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."

Lying in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said,

"Oh! Do you come from a land down under? (oh yeah yeah)
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."


----------



## otter

Johnny take a walk
With your sister the moon
Let her pale light in
To fill up your room
You've been living underground
Eating from a can
You've been running away
From what you don't understand...
Look

She's slipping
You’re sliding down
She'll be there
When you
hit the ground

It's all right, it's all right, all right
She moves in mysterious ways
It's all right, it's all right, all right
She moves in mysterious ways
O-o-oh

Johnny take a dive
With your sister in the rain
Let her talk about the things
You can't explain
To touch is to heal
To hurt is to steal
If you want to kiss the sky
Better learn how to kneel
On your knees boy

She's the way - She turns the tide
She sees a man, inside the child
Yeah

It's all right, it's all right, all right
She moves in mysterious ways
It's all right, it's all right, all right
She moves in mysterious ways
Love
It's all right, it's all right, all right
Lift my days, light up my nights
Love

One day you will look... back
And you'll see... where
You were held... how
By this love... while
You could stand there
You could move on this moment
Follow this feeling

It's all right, it's all right, all right
She moves in mysterious ways
It's all right, it's all right, all right
She moves in mysterious ways
O-o-oh

Oh love
Oh love, lover
Move you
Spirit move
Baby love me
Move
Baby love me
Move you
Baby love me
Move with it
She moves with it

Lift my days, light up my nights


----------



## Lilypad

Do you remember the 21st night of september? 
Love was changing the minds of pretenders
While chasing the clouds away

Our hearts were ringing
In the key that our souls were singing.
As we danced in the night,
Remember how the stars stole the night away

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in september
Ba de ya - never was a cloudy day

My thoughts are with you
Holding hands with your heart to see you
Only blue talk and love,
Remember how we knew love was here to stay

Now december found the love that we shared in september.
Only blue talk and love,
Remember the true love we share today

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in september
Ba de ya - never was a cloudy day

Ba de ya - say do you remember
Ba de ya - dancing in september
Ba de ya - golden dreams were shiny days

Thank you Earth, Wind and Fire!


----------



## cattitude

*For My Very Special Friend*

You’re not a kid anymore,
You’re not a kid anymore.

When people ask of me,
“What would you like to be now that you’re not a kid anymore?”
(You’re not a kid anymore.)
I know just what to say,
I answer right away.
There’s just one thing I’ve been wishing for.

I wanna be Bobby’s girl,
I wanna be Bobby’s girl.
That’s the most important thing to me.
And if I was Bobby’s girl,
If I was Bobby’s girl.
What a faithful, thankful girl I’d be.

Each night I sit at home,
Hoping that he will phone.
But I know Bobby has someone else.
(You’re not a kid anymore.)
Still in my heart I pray,
There soon will come the day,
When I will have him all to myself.

I wanna be Bobby’s girl,
I wanna be Bobby’s girl.
That’s the most important thing to me.
And if I was Bobby’s girl,
If I was Bobby’s girl,
What a faithful, thankful girl I’d be.
What a faithful, thankful girl I’d be.
I wanna be Bobby’s girl,
I wanna be Bobby’s girl,
I wanna be Bobby’s girl. (Fade)


----------



## Rael

_In honor of tonight's show...I will hear this live tonight for the first time in 27 years. A song about young beauties growing old_

*Ripples*

Bluegirls come in every size
Some are wise and some otherwise,
They got pretty blue eyes.
For an hour a man may change
For an hour her face looks strange
Looks strange, looks strange.

Marching to the promised land
Where the honey flows and takes you by the hand,
Pulls you down on your knees,
While you're down a pool appears.
The face in the water looks up,
And she shakes her head as if to say
That it's the last time you'll look like today.

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
Gone to the other side.
Sail away, away.

The face that launched a thousand ships
Is sinking fast, that happens you know,
The water gets below.
Seems not very long ago
Lovelier she was than any that I know.

Angels never know it's time
To close the book and gracefully decline,
The song has found a tale.
My, what a jealous pool is she.
The face in the water looks up
She shakes her head as if to say
That the bluegirls have all gone away.

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
They've gone to the other side.
Look into the pool,
Ripples never come back,
Dive to the bottom and go to the top
To see where they have gone
Oh, they've gone to the other side...

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
Gone to the other side.
Look into the pool,
The ripples never come back, come back,
Dive to the bottom and go to the top
To see where they have gone
They've gone to the other side
Ripples never come back
Sail away, away...


----------



## hborror

Josie's on a vacation far away
Come around and talk it over
So many things that I wanna say
You know I like my girls a little bit older
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

I ain't got many friends left to talk to
No one's around when I'm in trouble
You know I'd do anything for you
Stay the night but keep it undercover
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

Trying to stop my hands from shakin'
Somethin' in my mind's not makin' sense
It's been a while since we were all alone
I can't hide the way I'm feelin'

As you leave me please would you close the door
and don't forget what I told you
Just 'cause you're right - that don't mean I'm wrong
Another shoulder to cry upon
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

Yeah

I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

Tonight


----------



## nhboy

*Unchained Melody*

Link


----------



## RoseRed

i've been looking so long at these pictures of 
you that i almost belive that they're real i've 
been living so long with my pictures of you that 
i almost believe that the pictures are all i can 
feel 

remembering you standing quiet in the rain as 
i ran to your heart to be near and we kissed as 
the sky fell in holding you close how i always 
held close in your fear remembering you 
running soft through the night you were bigger 
and brighter than the snow and 
screamed at the make-believe screamed at the 
sky and you finally found all your courage to 
let it all go 

remembering you fallen into my arms crying 
for the death of your heart you were stone 
white so delicate lost in the cold you were 
always so lost in the dark remembering you 
how you used to be slow drowned you were 
angels so much more than everything oh hold 
for the last time then slip away quietly open 
my eyes but i never see anything 

if only i had thought of the right words i could 
have hold on to your heart if only i'd thought of 
the right words i wouldn't be breaking apart all 
my pictures of you 

Looking So long at these pictures of you but i 
never hold on to your heart looking so long for 
the words to be true but always just breaking 
apart my pictures of you 

there was nothing in the world that i ever 
wanted more than to feel you deep in my heart 
there was nothing in the world that i ever 
wanted more than to never feel the breaking 
apart all my pictures of you


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> i've been looking so long at these pictures of
> you that i almost belive that they're real i've
> been living so long with my pictures of you that
> i almost believe that the pictures are all i can
> feel
> 
> remembering you standing quiet in the rain as
> i ran to your heart to be near and we kissed as
> the sky fell in holding you close how i always
> held close in your fear remembering you
> running soft through the night you were bigger
> and brighter than the snow and
> screamed at the make-believe screamed at the
> sky and you finally found all your courage to
> let it all go
> 
> remembering you fallen into my arms crying
> for the death of your heart you were stone
> white so delicate lost in the cold you were
> always so lost in the dark remembering you
> how you used to be slow drowned you were
> angels so much more than everything oh hold
> for the last time then slip away quietly open
> my eyes but i never see anything
> 
> if only i had thought of the right words i could
> have hold on to your heart if only i'd thought of
> the right words i wouldn't be breaking apart all
> my pictures of you
> 
> Looking So long at these pictures of you but i
> never hold on to your heart looking so long for
> the words to be true but always just breaking
> apart my pictures of you
> 
> there was nothing in the world that i ever
> wanted more than to feel you deep in my heart
> there was nothing in the world that i ever
> wanted more than to never feel the breaking
> apart all my pictures of you


 
sweetness!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't recognize it... who sings it...


 
The Cure,,,


----------



## Dye Tied

*CCR night*

*Oh Suzie Q 
Oh Suzie Q 
Oh Suzie Q Baby I love you 
Suzie Q 

I like the way you walk 
I like the way you talk 
I like the way you walk I like the way you talk 
Suzie Q 

(Guitar solo) 

Oh say that you´ll be true 
Oh say that you´ll be true 
Oh say that you´ll be true and never leave me blue 
Suzie Q 

Oh say that you´ll be mine 
Oh say that you´ll be mine 
Oh say that you´ll be mine Baby all the time 
Suzie Q 

(Guitar solo) 

Oh, Suzie Q 
Oh, Suzie Q 
Oh, Suzie Q, Baby, I love you 
Suzie Q 

I like the way you walk 
I like the way you talk 
I like the way you walk, I like the way you talk 
Suzie Q 

Oh, Suzie Q 
Oh, Suzie Q 
Oh, Suzie Q, Baby, I love you 
Suzie Q 

(Guitar solo to end*


----------



## Dye Tied

*Someone told me long ago There's a calm before the storm,
I know; It's been coming for some time.
When it's over, so they say, It'll rain a sunny day,
I know; Shining down like water.

CHORUS:
I want to know, Have you ever seen the rain?
I want to know, Have you ever seen the rain
Coming down on a sunny day?

Yesterday, and days before, Sun is cold and rain is hard,
I know; Been that way for all my time.
'Til forever, on it goes Through the circle, fast and slow,
I know; It can't stop, I wonder.
CHORUS
Yeah!
CHORUS *


----------



## Dye Tied

*Long as I remember the rain been comin' down 
Clouds of mystery pourin' confusion on the ground. 
Good men through the ages tryin' to find the sun. 
And I wonder still I wonder who'll stop the rain. 

I went down Virginia seekin' shelter from the storm 
Caught up in the fable I watched the tower grow 
Five year plans and new deals wrapped in golden chains. 
And I wonder still I wonder who'll stop the rain. 

Heard the singers playin', how we cheered for more. 
The crowd had rushed together tryin' to keep warm. 
Still the rain kept pourin', fallin' on my ears 
And I wonder, still I wonder who'll stop the rain *


----------



## mydoghasfleas

kwillia said:
			
		

> One of my absolute favs...
> 
> *As time goes on I realize
> Just what you mean to me
> And now, now that you're near
> Promise your love*
> 
> I can hear the music in my head...


----------



## mydoghasfleas

kwillia said:
			
		

> Does this song mean what I think it means...
> *
> Sometimes, you wonder how much I care
> 
> I get so distracted, runnin' nowhere
> 
> And I take for granted our love is secure
> 
> But if I started losing you, one thing is sure
> 
> 
> 
> (Chorus 1
> 
> I'd be down on my knees
> 
> Ready to pray
> 
> Darlin', down on my knees
> 
> Making you stay
> 
> I'd be begging you please
> 
> Don't take your love from me
> 
> I'd be down on my knees
> 
> 
> 
> I learned to be strong a long time ago
> 
> And I can face any wind, no matter how hard it blows
> 
> But I'd have to be stronger than I want to be
> 
> If I had to live without you loving me*



you taught me bout this..

Johnny take a dive
With your sister in the rain
Let her talk about the things
You can't explain
To touch is to heal
To hurt is to steal
If you want to kiss the sky
Better learn how to kneel
On your knees boy


----------



## Agee

I'm in love with a girl that I'm talking about
I'm in love with a girl I can't live without
I'm in love but I sure picked a bad time
To be in love, to be in love.

Let her be somebody else's queen, I don't want to know about it
There's too many others that know what I mean
And that's why I got to live without it.

I'm in love with a girl I'm talkin' about
I'm in love with a girl I can't live without
I'm in love but I feel like I'm wearin' it out
I'm in love but I must have picked a bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love.

All the stories coming back to me
From my friends and the people I don't want to see
The things they say I know just couldn't be true
At least a-not until I hear it from you.

'Cause I still love the little girl I'm talkin' about
I'm in love with the girl I can't live without
I'm in love but I feel like I'm wearin' it out
I'm in love but I must have picked a bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love.

You know that I love the little girl I'm talkin' about
I'm in love with a girl I can't live without
I'm in love but it feels like I'm wearin' it out
I'm in love but I must have picked a bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love
A bad time to be in love.


----------



## Agee

If they know that you're about
'Cause they couldn't match the glow, of your eyes
And oh, who am I, just an ordinary guy
Tryin' hard to win me first prize.

Woah Candida, we could make it together
The further from here girl the better
Where the air is fresh and clean, hmm-hmm
Candida, just take my hand and I'll lead ya
I promise life will be sweeter
And it says so in my dreams.

The future is bright, the gypsy told me so last night
Said she saw our children playing, in the sunshine
And there was you and I, in a house baby no lie
And all these things were yours and they were mine.

Woah my Candida, we could make it together
The further from here girl the better
Where the air is fresh and clean, hmm-hmm
Candida, just take my hand and I'll lead ya
I promise life will be sweeter
And it says so in my dreams.

And oh, who am I, just an ordinary guy
You know I'm tryin' hard to win me first prize.

Oh my Candida, we could make it together
The further from here girl the better
Where the air is fresh and clean, woah my
Candida, just take my had and I'll lead ya
I promise life will be sweeter
And it says so in my dreams.


----------



## Agee

Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love.

Hail (hail) what's the matter with your hair, yeah
Hail (hail) what's the matter with your mind and your sign and a, oh
Hail (hail) nothing the matter with your mind baby, find it, come on and find it
Hail with it baby, 'cause you're fine and you're mine and you
Look so divine

Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love.

Hail (hail) what's the matter with you, feel right, don't you feel right baby
Hail (hail) oh yeah get it from the main vine

All right
I said a find it, find it
Go on and love it
If you like it yeah yeah
Hail (hail) it's your business if you want some take some
Get it together baby

Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love now.

Come and get your love
Come and get your love
Come and get your love now.


----------



## Agee

("Jesus loves the little children
All the little children of the world
Red and yellow, black and white
They are precious in his sight
Jesus loves the little children of the world")

Everything is beautiful in its own way
Like a starry summer night
Or a snow covered winter's day
And everybody's beautiful in their own way
And under God's heaven
The world's gonna find a way.

There is none so blind as he who will not see
We must not close our minds
We must let our thoughts be free
For every hour that passes by
You know the world gets a little bit older
It's time to realize that beauty lies
In the eyes of the beholder.

And everything is beautiful in its own way
Like a starry summer night
Or a snow covered winter's day
Ah, sing it children
Everybody's beautiful, oh in their own way
Under God's heaven the world's gonna find a way.

We shouldn't care about the length of his hair
Or the color of the skin
Don't worry about what shows from without
But the love that lives within
And we gonna get it all together now
Everything gonna work out fine
Just take a little time to look on the good side my friend
And straighten it out in your mind

And everything is beautiful in its own way
Like a starry summer night
Or a snow covered winter's day, ah sing it children
Everybody's beautiful, oh in their own way
Under God's heaven
The world's gonna find a way.

One more time
Everything is beautiful in its own way
Oh, in its own way
Like a starry summer night, or a snow covered winter's day.


----------



## Agee

Don't look so sad, I know it's over
But life goes on, and this old world will keep on turning
Let's just be glad we had some time to spend together
There's no need to watch the bridges that we're burning.

Lay you head upon my pillow
Hold your warm and tender body close to mine
Hear the whisper of the raindrops blowing soft against the window
And make believe you love me, one more time
For the good times.

I'll get along, you'll find another
And I'll be here if you should find you ever need me
Don't say a word about tomorrow or forever
There'll be time enough for sadness when you leave me.

Lay you head upon my pillow
Hold your warm and tender body close to mine
Hear the whisper of the raindrops blowing soft against the window
And make believe you love me, one more time
For the good times.


----------



## Agee

Well my temperature's rising and my feet left the floor
Crazy people knockin' cause they're wanting some more
Let me in baby, I don't know what you've got
But you'd better take it easy, 'cause this place is so hot, and I'm

So glad we made it, so glad we made it, you got to
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin' every day, hey

Well I feel so good, everything is gettin' hot
You'd better take some time off 'cause the place is on fire
Better start baby 'cause I've so much to do
We made it baby and it happened to you, and I'm

So glad we made it, so glad we made it, you got to
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin' every day, yeah, hey

Well I feel so good, everything is gettin' hot
You'd better take some time off 'cause the place is on fire
It's been a hard day and nothing went too good
I'm gonna relax now, I think everybody should, and I'm

So glad we made it, so glad we made it, you got to
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin'
Gimme some a-lovin' every day


----------



## Agee

I just can't help believing when she smiles up soft and gentle
With a trace of misty morning and a promise of tomorrow in her eyes
And I just can't help believing when she's lying close beside me
And my heart beats with the rhythm of her sighs.

This time the girl is gonna stay
This time the girl is gonna stay
For more than just a day.

I just can't help believing when she slips her hand in my hand
And it feels so small and helpless that my fingers fold around it like a glove
And I just can't help believing when she's whispering her magic
And her tears are shining honey sweet with love.

This time the girl is gonna stay
This time the girl is gonna stay
For more than just a day.

For more than just a day
(I just can't help believing)
(I just can't help believing)
(I just can't help believing).


----------



## Agee

This is our fork in the road
Love's last episode, there's nowhere to go
You've made your choice, now it's up to me
To bow out gracefully, tho' you hold the key

Whenever you call me, I'll be there
Whenever you want me, I'll be there
Whenever you need me, I'll be there
I'll be around

Whenever you call me, I'll be there
Whenever you want me, I'll be there
Whenever you need me, I'll be there
I'll be around

I knew just what to say
Love's last episode, there's nowhere to go
There's always a chance a tiny spark remains
And sparks turn into flames
And love can burn over again

Whenever you call me, I'll be there
Whenever you want me, I'll be there
Whenever you need me, I'll be there
I'll be around

Whenever you call me, I'll be there
Whenever you want me, I'll be there
Whenever you need me, I'll be there
I'll be around


----------



## Agee

Well you say you've got the blues
You've got holes in both your shoes yeah
You're feeling alone and confused
You got to keep on smilin'
Just keep on smilin'

Yeah you're, you're 'bout to go insane
'Cause your woman's playin' games
And she says that you're to blame
You gotta keep on smilin'
Just keep on smilin'. 

Keep on smilin' thru the rain
Laughin' at the pain
Just flowin' with the changes
Till the sun comes out again
Keep on smilin' thru the rain
Laughin' at the pain
Just flowin' with the changes
And singin' this refrain. 

Singin' in a honkey tonk cafe
But nobody's hearin' what you play
They're too busy drinkin' anyway
You gotta keep on smilin'
Brother, keep on smilin'

Say you found a piece of land
You're gonna change from city boy
To country man, yeah
Try to build your life with your hands
And just keep on smilin'
Keep on smilin'

Keep on smilin' thru the rain
Laughin' at the pain
Just flowin' with the changes
Till the sun comes out again
Keep on smilin' thru the rain
Laughin' at the pain
Just flowin' with the changes
And singin' this refrain

You're just hangin' out
At a local bar
And you're wonderin'
Who the hell you are
Are you a farmer?
Are you a star?

Smile on through the rain
Laugh through all the pain
Flow on with the changes
Till the sun shines out again
Keep on smilin', smilin', laughin', laughin'
Flowin', flowin', flowin', flowin'


----------



## Agee

When you hear this sound a-comin'
Hear the drummers drumming
I want you to join together with the band
We don't move in any 'ticular directions
And we don't make no collections
I want you to join together with the band

Do you really think I care
What you eat or what you wear
I want you to join together with the band
There's a million ways to laugh
And everyone's a path
Come on and join together with the band

Everybody join together
I want you to join together
A-come on and join together with the band

We need you to join together
Come on and join together
Come on, join together with the band

You don't have to play
A-you can follow or lead the way
I want you to join together with the band

We don't know where we're going
But the season's ripe for knowing
I want you to you join together with the band

It's the singer not the song
That makes the music move along
I want you to join together with the band
This is the biggest band you'll find
It's as deep as it is wide
Come on and join together with the band

Hey, hey, hey, join together
Everybody come on, come on, and join
Join together with the band
We need you to join together
Everybody come on
Hey, hey hey
Join together with the band.


----------



## FireBrand

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Well you say you've got the blues
> You've got holes in both your shoes yeah
> You're feeling alone and confused
> You got to keep on smilin'
> Just keep on smilin'
> 
> Yeah you're, you're 'bout to go insane
> 'Cause your woman's playin' games
> And she says that you're to blame
> You gotta keep on smilin'
> Just keep on smilin'.
> 
> Keep on smilin' thru the rain
> Laughin' at the pain
> Just flowin' with the changes
> Till the sun comes out again
> Keep on smilin' thru the rain
> Laughin' at the pain
> Just flowin' with the changes
> And singin' this refrain.
> 
> Singin' in a honkey tonk cafe
> But nobody's hearin' what you play
> They're too busy drinkin' anyway
> You gotta keep on smilin'
> Brother, keep on smilin'
> 
> Say you found a piece of land
> You're gonna change from city boy
> To country man, yeah
> Try to build your life with your hands
> And just keep on smilin'
> Keep on smilin'
> 
> Keep on smilin' thru the rain
> Laughin' at the pain
> Just flowin' with the changes
> Till the sun comes out again
> Keep on smilin' thru the rain
> Laughin' at the pain
> Just flowin' with the changes
> And singin' this refrain
> 
> You're just hangin' out
> At a local bar
> And you're wonderin'
> Who the hell you are
> Are you a farmer?
> Are you a star?
> 
> Smile on through the rain
> Laugh through all the pain
> Flow on with the changes
> Till the sun shines out again
> Keep on smilin', smilin', laughin', laughin'
> Flowin', flowin', flowin', flowin'


 
I saw wet willie do dat live !  :laughing:


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:
			
		

> I saw wet willie do dat live !  :laughing:


 
A classic indeed, and good on ya!


----------



## otter

Airgasm said:
			
		

> A classic indeed, and good on ya!



nope, this is a classic

Out in the West Texas town of El Paso
I fell in love with a Mexican girl
Nighttime would find me in Rosa's Cantina
Music would play and Felina would whirl

Blacker than night where the eyes of Felina
Wicked and evil while casting a spell
My love was strong for this Mexican maiden
I was in love, but in vain I could tell

One night a wild young cowboy came in
Wild as the West Texas wind
Dashing and daring, a drink he was sharing
With wicked Felina, the girl that I loved

So in anger I challenged his right for the love of this maiden
Down went his hand for the gun that he wore
My challenge was answered, in less than a heartbeat
The handsome young stranger lay dead on the floor

Just for a moment I stood there in silence
Shocked by the foul evil deed I had done
Many thoughts ran through my mind as I stood there
I had but one chance and that was to run

Out through the back door of Rose's I ran
Out where the horses were tied
I caught a good one, it looked like it could run
Up on his back and away I did ride

Just as fast as I could from the West Texas town of El Paso
Out thru the badlands of New Mexico

Back in El Paso, my life would be worthless
Everything's gone in life nothing is left
It's been so long since I've seen the young maiden
My love is stronger than my fear of death

I saddled up and away I did go
Riding alone in the dark
Maybe tomorrow a bullet may find me
Tonight nothing's worse than this pain in my heart
And at last here I am on the hill overlooking El Paso
I can see Rose's Cantina below
My love is strong and it pushes me onward
Down off the hill to Felina I go

Off to my right I see five mounted cowboys
Off to my left ride a dozen or more
shouting and shooting, I can't let them catch me
I've got to make it to Rose's back door

Something is dreadfully wrong for, I feel
A deep burning pain in my side

Something is dreadfully wrong, for I feel
A deep burning pain in my side
Although I am trying to stay in the saddle
I'm getting weary, unable to ride
It's getting harder to stay in the saddle
I'm getting weary, unable to ride

But my love for Felina is strong and I rise where I've fallen
Though I am weary, I can't stop to rest
I see the white puff of smoke from the rifle
I feel the bullet go deep in my chest

From out of nowhere, Felina has found me
Kissing my cheek as she kneels by my side
Cradled by two loving arms that I'll die for
One little kiss and Felina goodbye


----------



## otter

n a little cabaret in a South Texas border town,
Sat a boy and his guitar, and the people came from all around.
And all the girls from there to Austin,
Were slippin' away from home and puttin' jewelery in hock.
To take the trip, to go and listen,
To the little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.

And he would play: [Instrumental]

Well, he couldn't ride or wrangle, and he never cared to make a dime.
But give him his guitar, and he'd be happy all the time.
And all the girls from nine to ninety,
Were snapping fingers, tapping toes, and begging him: "Don't stop."
And hypnotized and fascinated,
By the little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.

And he would play: [Instrumental]

Then one day he was gone, and no one ever saw him 'round,
He'd vanished like the breeze, they forgot him in the little town.
But all the girls still dreamed about him.
And hung around the cabaret until the doors were locked.
And then one day on the Hit Parade,
Was a little dark-haired boy who played the Tennessee flat top box.

And he would play: [Instrumental]


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Baby take off your coat
> Real slow
> Baby take off your shoes
> I'll take your shoes
> Baby take off your dress
> Yes yes yes
> You can leave your hat on
> You can leave your hat on
> You can leave your hat on
> 
> Go on over there
> Turn on the light
> No all the lights
> Come back here
> Stand on this chair
> That's right
> Raise your arms up to the air
> No shake 'em
> 
> You give me a reason to live
> You give me a reason to live
> You give me a reason to live
> You give me a reason to live
> Sweet darling
> 
> You can leave your hat on
> You can leave your hat on
> 
> Suspicious minds a talkin'
> Try'n' to tear us apart
> They don't believe
> In this love of mine
> They don't know I love you
> They don't know what love is
> I know what love is



ya oughta dance to this one


----------



## FireBrand

*"Dawn"* - Fairport Convention
(Sandy Denny, Jerry Donahue) 

Morning shone among the shadows 
Sunlight bled upon the silence 
From the blackest night 
Must come the morning sky 
But yesterday was such a long time 
Yesterday may last forever 
From the barren land 
Yesterday might always rise 
Sleep, will we ever sleep 
Oh, to sleep in peace once again my love 
Tears are falling in the darkness 
Hearts are bleeding in the silence 
From the widest ocean 
Who would miss this smallest tear 
Then might always be a bad time 
Then might always last forever 
But these stormy clouds 
We may see them all disappear 
Hope has she really gone 
Will she ever come back again my love 
Sleep, will we ever sleep 
Oh, to sleep in peace once again to love 
Hope has she really gone 
Will she ever come home again my love


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Who says I dont?



Juggling is not dancing, missy


----------



## FireBrand

*"One More Chance"* - Fairport Convention
(Sandy Denny)
Calling all olive branches and laid off doves
There is work to do before we say goodbye
But who can see them turning to the face of love
Though I hear them pleading with me, don't let us die
As I sit I can see their troubled souls wander by
And I feel them leaning on my shoulder to cry
Oh, one more chance
Naked tree of winter seems to stand so proud
Lording the poor mortal as he goes
And the tears which well beneath his somber shroud
Will they fall with the shame of somebody who knows
He can never be like the thought of a rose
Whose beauty remains, even when the bloom goes
Oh, oh, one more chance
Or is it too late to change the ways we're bound to go
Is it too late, there's surely one of us must know
Is it too late to change the ways we're bound to go
Is it too late, there's surely one of us must know
Is it too late, there's surely one of us must know
Is it too late to change the ways we're bound to go
Is it too late, there's surely one of us must know


----------



## BuffaloBill

With her killer graces
and her secret places
That no boy can fill with her hands on her hips
Oh and that smile on her lips
Because she knows that it kills me
With her soft french cream
Standing in that doorway like a dream
I wish she'd just leave me alone
Because french cream won't soften them boots
And french kisses will not break that heart of stone
With her long hair falling
And her eyes that shine like a midnight sun
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one
That thunder in your heart
At night when you're kneeling in the dark
It says you're never gonna leave her
But there's this angel in her eyes
That tells such desperate lies
And all you want to do is believe her
And tonight you'll try just one more time
To leave it all behind and to break on through
Oh she can take you, but if she wants to break you
She's gonna find out that ain't so easy to do
And no matter where you sleep tonight or how far you run
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one
She's The One Lyrics on 

Oh-o and just one kiss
She'd fill them long summer nights
With her tenderness that secret pact you made
Back when her love could save you from the bitterness
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one


----------



## camily

For old times sake.........Vrai??????

Boom boom acka-lacka lacka boom 
Boom boom acka-lacka boom boom 

It was a night like this 
Forty million years ago 
I lit a cigarette 
Picked up a monkey skull to go 
The sun was spitting fire 
The sky was blue as ice 
I felt a little tired 
So I watched Miami Vice 
I walked the dinosaur 
I walked the dinosaur 

Open the door, get on the floor 
Everybody walk the dinosaur 

I met you in a cave 
You were painting buffalo 
I said I'd be your slave 
Follow wherever you go 
That night we split a rattlesnake 
And danced beneath the stars 
You fell asleep, I stayed awake 
And watched the passing cars 
And walked the dinosaur 
I walked the dinosaur 

Open the door, get on the floor 
Everybody walk the dinosaur 

One night I dreamed of New York 
You and I roasted blue pork 
In the Statue of Liberty's torch 
Elvis landed in a rock, rock, rocketship 
Healed a couple of lepers and disappeared 
But where was his beard? 

A shadow from the sky 
Much to big to be a bird 
A screaming crashing noise 
Louder than I've ever heard 
It looked like two big silver trees 
That somehow learned to soar 
Suddenly a summer breeze 
And a mighty lion's roar 
I killed the dinosaur 
I killed the dinosaur 

Open the door, get on the floor 
Everybody kill the dinosaur


----------



## meangirl

Brother Pele's in the back, sweet Zina's in the front 
Cruisin' down the freeway in the hot, hot sun 
Suddenly red-blue lights flash us from behind 
Loud voice booming, "Please step out onto the line" 
Pele preaches words of comfort, Zina just hides her eyes 
Policeman taps his shades, "Is that a Chevy '69?" 

How bizarre 
How bizarre, how bizarre 

Destination unknown, as we pull in for some gas 
Freshly pasted poster reveals a smile from the past 
Elephants and acrobats, lions snakes monkey 
Pele speaks "righteous," Sister Zina says "funky" 

How bizarre 
How bizarre, how bizarre 

Ooh, baby (Ooh, baby) 
It's making me crazy (It's making me crazy) 
Everytime I look around 
Everytime I look around (Everytime I look around) 
Everytime I look around 
It's in my face 

Ring master steps out and says "the elephants left town" 
People jump and jive, but the clowns have stuck around 
TV news and camera, there's choppers in the sky 
Marines, police, reporters ask where, for and why 
Pele yells, "We're outta here," Zina says, "Right on" 
We're making moves and starting grooves before they knew we were gone 
Jumped into the Chevy and headed for big lights 
Wanna know the rest? Hey, buy the rights... 

How bizarre 
How bizarre, how bizarre 

Ooh, baby (Ooh, baby) 
It's making me crazy (It's making me crazy) 
Everytime I look around 
Everytime I look around (Everytime I look around) 
Everytime I look around 
It's in my face


----------



## BuffaloBill

She'll let you in her house
If you come knockin' late at night
She'll let you in her mouth
If the words you say are right
If you pay the price
She'll let you deep inside
But there's a secret garden she hides
She'll let you in her car
To go drivin' round
She'll let you into the parts of herself
That'll bring you down
She'll let you in her heart
If you got a hammer and a vise
But into her secret garden, don't think twice

You've gone a million miles
How far'd you get
To that place where you can't remember
And you can't forget

She'll lead you down a path
There'll be tenderness in the air
She'll let you come just far enough
So you know she's really there
She'll look at you and smile
Secret Garden Lyrics on 
And her eyes will say
She's got a secret garden
Where everything you want
Where everything you need
Will always stay
A million miles away


----------



## meangirl

*singing along... lmao*

She's got a smile that it seems to me
Reminds me of childhood memories 
Where everything 
Was as fresh as the bright blue sky 
Now and then when I see her face 
She takes me away to that special place
And if I'd stare too long 
I'd probably break down and cry 


Sweet child o' mine 
Sweet love of mine 


She's got eyes of the bluest skies 
As if they thought of rain 
I hate to look into those eyes 
And see an ounce of pain 
Her hair reminds me of a warm safe place 
Where as a child I'd hide 
And pray for the thunder 
And the rain 
To quietly pass me by


Sweet child o' mine 
Sweet love of mine 


Where do we go 
Where do we go now 
Where do we go 
Sweet child o' mine


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> You go, gurl...


 
 Good thing everyone else has gone to bed.


----------



## Kyle

When I wake up in the mornin' light
I pull on my jeans and I feel all right
I pull my blue jeans on, I pull my old blue jeans on
I pull my blue jeans on, I pull my old blue jeans on

It's the weekend, and I know that you're free
So pull on your jeans and come on out with me
Oh 'cause I need to have you near me,
I need to feel you close to me
I need to have you near me, I need to feel you close to me

You and me, we'll go motorbike ridin' in the sun 
And the wind and the rain
I got money in my pocket, I got a tiger in my tank
And I'm king of the road again

I'll meet ya in the usual place
You don't need a thing except your pretty face, alright
I pull my blue jeans on, I pull my old blue jeans on
I pull my blue jeans on, I pull my old blue jeans on
Aw, here we go mama

You and me, we'll go motorbike ridin' in the sun 
And the wind and the rain
I got money in my pocket, I got a tiger in my tank
And I'm king of the road again

When I wake up in the mornin' light
I pull on my jeans and I feel all right
Hey I pull my blue jeans on, I pull my old blue jeans on

I pull my blue jeans on, I pull my old blue jeans on
I pull my blue jeans on, I pull my old blue jeans on
I pull my blue jeans on, I pull my old blue jeans on


----------



## meangirl

The Chain

Listen to the wind blow
Watch the sun rise
Run in the shadows
Damn your love
Damn your lies
And if
You don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying
You would never break the chain.
List to the wind blow
Down comes the night
Run in the shadows
Damn your love
Damn your lies
Break the silence
Damn the dark
Damn the light
And if
You don't love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying
You would never break the chain.


----------



## Kyle

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I don't look good    in no Armani suits
  No Gucci shoes or designer boots
  I've tried the latest lines from A to Z
  But there's just one thing that looks good on me[/font]

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chorus:
  The only thing I want
  The only thing I need
  The only thing I choose
  The only thing that looks good on me is you[/font]

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I'm not satisfied    with Versace style
  Put those patent leather pants in the circular file
  Sometimes I think I might be lookin' good
  But there's only one thing that fits like it should[/font]

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chorus[/font]

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ya it's you it    could only be you
  Nobody else will ever do
  Ya baby it's you that I stick to
  Ya we stick like glue[/font]

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chorus[/font]


----------



## meangirl

Fleetwood Mac
I Don't Want To Know


I don't want to know the reasons why
Love keeps right on walking down the line
I don't want to stand between you and love
Honey, I just want you to feel fine
Finally baby
The truth has come down now
Take a listen to your spirit
It's crying out loud.
Try to believe
You say you love me, but you don't know
You got me rocking and a-reeling
Oh
I don't want to know the reasons why
Love keeps right on walking down the line
I don't want to stand between you and love
Honey, I just want you to feel fine
Finally baby
The truth has been told
Now you tell me that I'm crazy
That's nothing that I didn't know
Trying to survive
You say you love me, but you don't know
You got me rocking and a-reeling
I don't want to know the reasons why
Love keeps right on walking down the line
I don't want to stand between you and love
Honey, take a little time.


----------



## FireBrand

*Pink Floyd*

So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground. 
What have you found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here.


----------



## Kyle

Well, a woman who'll kiss on the very first date
 Is usually a hussy
 And a woman who'll kiss on the second time out
 Is anything but fussy
 But a woman who'll wait till the third time around
 Head in the clouds, feet on the ground
 She's the girl he's glad he's found
 She's his Shipoopi

 Shipoopi! Shipoopi, Shipoopi
 The girl who's hard to get!
 Shipoopi. Shipoopi, Shipoopi
 But you can win her yet.

 Walk her once just to raise the curtain
 Then you walk around twice and make for certain
 Once more in the flower garden
 She will never get sore if you beg her pardon

 Do re me fa so la si
 Do si la sol fa mi re do

 Squeeze her once, when she isn't lookin'
 If you get a squeeze back that's fancy cookin'
 Once more for a pepper-upper
 She will never get sore on her way to supper

 Do re me fa sol la si
 Do si do

 Now little ol' Sal was a no-gal
 As anyone could see
 Lookit her now, she's a go-gal
 Who only goes for me

 Squeeze her once when she isn't lookin'
 If you get a squeeze back, that's fancy cookin'
 Once more for a pepper-upper
 She will never get sore on her way to supper

 Do re me fa sol la si
 Do si do

 Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi
 The girl who's hard to get
 Shipoopi. Shipoopi, Shipoopi
 But you can win her yet

 Shipoopi


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:
			
		

> So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
> blue skies from pain.
> Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
> A smile from a veil?
> Do you think you can tell?
> And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts?
> Hot ashes for trees?
> Hot air for a cool breeze?
> Cold comfort for change?
> And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
> How I wish, how I wish you were here.
> We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
> Running over the same old ground.
> What have you found? The same old fears.
> Wish you were here.


 
I LOVE that song!


----------



## meangirl

Foo Fighters
The Pretender

Keep you in the dark
You know they all pretend
Keep you in the dark
And so it all began

Send in your skeletons
Sing as their bones go marching in... again
The need you buried deep
The secrets that you keep are ever ready
Are you ready?
I'm finished making sense
Done pleading ignorance
That whole defense

Spinning infinity, boy
The wheel is spinning me
It's never-ending, never-ending
Same old story

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one in your place
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one in your place
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

In time or so i'm told
I'm just another soul for sale... oh, well
The page is out of print
We are not permanent
We're temporary, temporary
Same old story

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one in your place
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one in your place
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

I'm the voice inside your head
You refuse to hear
I'm the face that you have to face
Mirrored in your stare
I'm what's left, I'm what's right
I'm the enemy
I'm the hand that will take you down
Bring you to your knees

So who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?

Keep you in the dark
You know they all pretend

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one in your place
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one in your place
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
(Keep you in the dark)
What if I say I'm not just another one in your place
(You know they all... pretend)
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
(Keep you in the dark)
What if I say I'm not just another one in your place
(You know they all... pretend)
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

So who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
__________________


----------



## homespun

Anybody here ever hear of a guy named Jack O. Lope?


----------



## Kerad

*More Foos!*  
("Another Round")

When she goes storming out,
I run for cover
Rolling like thunder clouds,
Hanging above her,
Ring in the witching hour,
Spells that I'm singing,
Rain come and drown me out,
Sinking deep below

Can you go another round?
I will follow you down and out,
Let's go another round,
I will follow you down and

We could just lay around,
Stare at the ceiling,
Want to forget about,
One for the feeling,
Room full of photographs,
Box full of letters,
Come on make it last,
Nothing else matters right now

Can you go another round?
I will follow you down and out,
Let's go another round,
I will follow you down and out

<Instrumental>

Can you go another round?
I will follow you down and out,
Lets' go another round,
I will follow you down and out,

Let's go another round?
I will bother you down and out,
Let's go for another round,
I will follow you down and out

uhhh... uhhh...


----------



## meangirl

*Great song Kerad!*

I know there's nothing to say
Someone has taken my place
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won't you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff
I know I got nothin' on you
I know there's nothing to do
When times go bad
And you can't get enough
Won't you lay me down in the tall grass
And let me do my stuff
One thing I think you should know
I ain't gonna miss you when you go
Been down so long
I've been tossed around enough
Couldn't you just
Let me go down and do my stuff
I know you're hopin' to find
Someone who's gonna give you piece of mind
When times go bad
when times go rough
Won't you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff
I'm just second hand news
I'm just second hand news


----------



## meangirl

Girl, you're gettin' that look in your eyes
And it's startin' to worry me
I ain't ready for no family ties
Nobody's gonna hurry me
Just keep it friendly, girl, 'cause
I don't wanna leave
Don't start clingin' to me, girl, 'cause
I can't breathe
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me
'Cause I'll just use you then I'll set you free
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me
Girl, you're a hot-blooded woman-child
And it's warm where you're touchin' me
But I can tell by your tremblin' smile
You're seein' way too much in me
Girl, don't let your life get tangled up with mine
'Cause I'll just leave you
I can't take no clingin' vine
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me
'Cause I'll just use you then I'll set you free
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me
'Cause I'll just use you then I'll set you free
Baby, baby, don't get hooked on me  Baby Don`t Get Hooked On Me


----------



## Kerad

*Drive Me Wild...*

*More Foos...
*

Ooh look at me I'm a Cadillac
You can play in a convertible child
I've never been driven baby you're the first
Come on baby drive me wild.....ooh

Ooh look at me on the telephone
Whatever you want just dial
Come on baby please it's so easy
Do it baby drive me wild

Come on baby do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild
Come on baby do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild

Ooh look at me on the radio
Call me up and make a request
If you want anything just name it
When I'm bad baby I'm the best

Oooh you can do it,drive me wild
You can do it baby drive me wild
Come on you can do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild


Ooh look at me on the big guitar
Stick me up with a smile
Come on baby please it's so easy
Do it baby drive me wild

Come on you can do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild

Cmon you can do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild

Drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild


Drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild



Come on baby do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild


Come on baby do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild


Come on baby do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild


Come on baby do it drive me wild
Do it baby drive me wild


----------



## BuffaloBill

*New Springsteen*

I was tryin' to find my way home
But all I heard was a drone
Bouncing off a satellite
Crushin' the last lone American night
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?

I was spinnin' 'round a dead dial
Just another lost number in a file
Dancin' down a dark hole
Just searchin' for a world with some soul

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm

I want a thousand guitars
I want pounding drums
I want a million different voices speaking in tongues

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I was driving through the misty rain
Searchin' for a mystery train
Boppin' through the wild blue
Tryin' to make a connection to you

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm


----------



## FireBrand

Lunatic fringe
I know you're out there
You're in hiding
And you hold your meetings
We can hear you coming
We know what you're after
We're wise to you this time
We won't let you kill the laughter.

Lunatic fringe
In the twilight's last gleaming
This is open season
But you won't get too far
We know you've got to blame someone
For your own confusion
But we're on guard this time
Against your final solution

We can hear you coming
(We can hear you coming)
No you're not going to win this time
We can hear the footsteps
(We can hear the footsteps)
Way out along the walkway
Lunatic fringe
We know you're out there
But in these new dark ages
There will still be light

An eye for an eye;
Well before you go under...
Can you feel the resistance?
Can you feel the thunder?


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> Lunatic fringe
> I know you're out there
> You're in hiding
> And you hold your meetings
> We can hear you coming
> We know what you're after
> We're wise to you this time
> We won't let you kill the laughter.



cool! Red Rider!


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:


> Lunatic fringe
> I know you're out there





kwillia said:


> *But, I'm a creep I
> 'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I'm doing here?
> I don't belong here*



Alrighty, then.


----------



## jazz lady

*Something a little nicer from my ride home today...*

You with the sad eyes
Don't be discouraged
Oh, I realize
It's hard to take courage
In a world full of people
You can lose sight of it all
And the darkness inside you
Can make you feel so small

But I see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful
Like a rainbow

Show me a smile then,
Don't be unhappy, can't remember
When I last saw you laughing
If this world makes you crazy
And you've taken all you can bear
You call me up
Because you know I'll be there

And I'll see your true colors
Shining through
I see your true colors
And that's why I love you
So don't be afraid to let them show
Your true colors
True colors are beautiful
Like a rainbow


----------



## FireBrand

Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
You were caught on the crossfire of childhood and stardom, 
blown on the steel breeze.
Come on you target for faraway laughter, 
come on you stranger, you legend, you martyr, and shine!
You reached for the secret too soon, you cried for the moon.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Threatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Well you wore out your welcome with random precision,
rode on the steel breeze.
Come on you raver, you seer of visions, 
come on you painter, you piper, you prisoner, and shine!


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.
> Shine on you crazy diamond.
> Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky.
> Shine on you crazy diamond.
> You were caught on the crossfire of childhood and stardom,
> blown on the steel breeze.
> Come on you target for faraway laughter,
> come on you stranger, you legend, you martyr, and shine!
> You reached for the secret too soon, you cried for the moon.
> Shine on you crazy diamond.
> Threatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light.
> Shine on you crazy diamond.
> Well you wore out your welcome with random precision,
> rode on the steel breeze.
> Come on you raver, you seer of visions,
> come on you painter, you piper, you prisoner, and shine!



Floyd!


----------



## Geek

I can’t write my words 
When I don’t have you 
I can’t sing my song 
When my strings won’t tune 
You won’t believe me 
You won’t believe me crying 
I can’t walk my path 
When I can’t say motivated 
I can’t play my part 
When it gets too complicated 
You won’t believe me 
You won’t believe me 
So you’ll never see me 

CHORUS 
Give me a reason and I wont breakdown
Give me a reason and I wont breakdown 
And if he's all that you’ve got 
You’d better not get caught 
I’ve got more in store 

I can’t keep my beat 
When I don’t have you 
I can’t shake my sins 
When you don’t come through 
How could you leave me 
Just when you see me crying 
And I can’t feel low down 
When I don’t have legs to stand on 
I can’t feel low down 
When I there ain’t no ground to land on 
How could you leave me 
How could you leave me 
Now you’ll never see me 

CHORUS 

Don’t look at me and act like you’re just blind 
Let’s work it out before you change my mind 

CHORUS


----------



## BuffaloBill

I was tryin' to find my way home
But all I heard was a drone
Bouncing off a satellite
Crushin' the last lone American night
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?

I was spinnin' 'round a dead dial
Just another lost number in a file
Dancin' down a dark hole
Just searchin' for a world with some soul

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm

I want a thousand guitars
I want pounding drums
I want a million different voices speaking in tongues

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I was driving through the misty rain
Searchin' for a mystery train
Boppin' through the wild blue
Tryin' to make a connection to you

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm


Copyright BuffBill


----------



## BuffaloBill

I got a coin in my palm
I can make it disappear
I got a card up my sleeve
Name it and I'll pull it out your ear
I got a rabbit in my hat
If you want to come and see
This is what will be, this is what will be

I got shackles on my wrist
Soon I'll slip 'em and be gone
Chain me in a box in the river
And I'll rise singin' this song
Trust none of what you hear
And less of what you see
This is what will be, this is what will be

I got a shiny saw blade
All I needs' a volunteer
I'll cut you in half
While you're smiling ear to ear
And the freedom that you sought's
Driftin' like a ghost amongst the trees
This is what will be, this is what will be

Now there's a fire down below
But it's comin' up here
So leave everything you know
And carry only what you fear
On the road the sun is sinkin' low
There's bodies hangin' in the trees
This is what will be, this is what will be


----------



## RoseRed

Well every person you can know,
And every place that you can go,
And anything that you can show,
You know they're nouns. 
A noun's a special kind of word,
It's any name you ever heard,
I find it quite interesting,
A noun's a person, place, or thing. 

Oh I took a train, took a train to another state.
The flora and the fauna that I saw were really great.
When I saw some bandits chasin' the train.
I was wishin' I was back home again.
I took a train, took a train to another state. 

Well, every person you can know (Like a bandit or an engineer)
And every place that you can go (Like a state or a home)
And anything that you can show (Like animals and plants or a train)
You know they're nouns - you know they're nouns, oh... 

Mrs. Jones is a lady on Hudson Street.
She sent her dog to bark at my brother and me.
We gave her dog a big fat bone,
And now he barks at Mrs. Jones.
She's a lady who lives on Hudson Street. 

Well, every person you can know (Mrs. Jones, a lady, or a brother)
And every place that you can go (Like a street or a corner)
And anything that you can show (Like a dog or a bone)
You know they're nouns - you know they're nouns, oh... 

I took a ferry to the Statue of Liberty.
My best friend was waitin' there for me. (He took an early ferry.)
We went for a walk on the island you know,
And in the middle of summer it started to snow,
When I took a ferry to the Statue of Liberty. 

Well every person you can know (Like a friend or the captain of a ship)
And every place that you can go (An island or a sea)
And anything that you can show (Like a statue, a ferry, or snow)
You know they're nouns - you know they're nouns. 

Oh, I put a dime in the drugstore record machine.
Oldies goldies started playing if you know what I mean.
I heard Chubby Checker, he was doin' the twist
And the Beatles and the Monkees, it goes like this!
I put a dime in the drugstore record machine. 

Well every person you can know (The Beatles and the Monkees, Chubby Checker)
And every place that you can go (Like a neighborhood or a store)
And anything that you can show (Like a dime or a record machine)
You know they're nouns. 

A noun's a special kind of word,
It's any name you ever heard,
I find it quite interesting,
A noun's a person, place, or thing. 

A noun is a person, place or thing. 
   (doodle, doodleh; doodle doodleh...)


----------



## RoseRed

She climbs a tree and scrapes her knee
Her dress has got a tear
She waltzes on her way to Mass
And whistles on the stair
And underneath her wimple
She has curlers in her hair
I even heard her singing in the abbey

She's always late for chapel
But her penitence is real
She's always late for everything
Except for every meal
I hate to have to say it
But I very firmly feel
Maria's not an asset to the abbey

I'd like to say a word in her behalf
Maria makes me laugh

How do you solve a problem like Maria?
How do you catch a cloud and pin it down?
How do you find a word that means Maria?
A flibbertijibbet! A will-o'-the wisp! A clown!

Many a thing you know you'd like to tell her
Many a thing she ought to understand
But how do you make her stay
And listen to all you say
How do you keep a wave upon the sand

Oh, how do you solve a problem like Maria?
How do you hold a moonbeam in your hand?

When I'm with her I'm confused
Out of focus and bemused
And I never know exactly where I am
Unpredictable as weather
She's as flighty as a feather
She's a darling! She's a demon! She's a lamb!

She'd outpester any pest
Drive a hornet from its nest
She could throw a whirling dervish out of whirl
She is gentle! She is wild!
She's a riddle! She's a child!
She's a headache! She's an angel!
She's a girl!

How do you solve a problem like Maria?
How do you catch a cloud and pin it down?
How do you find a word that means Maria?
A flibbertijibbet! A will-o'-the wisp! A clown!

Many a thing you know you'd like to tell her
Many a thing she ought to understand
But how do you make her stay
And listen to all you say
How do you keep a wave upon the sand

Oh, how do you solve a problem like Maria?
How do you hold a moonbeam in your hand?​


----------



## meangirl

Tom Petty 

I was talking with a friend of mine, said a woman had hurt his pride
Told him that she loved him so and turned around and let him go
Then he said, "You better watch your step,
Or your gonna get hurt yourself
Someone's gonna tell you lies, cut you down to size"

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
What if I love you baby?
Don't do me like that

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
Someday I might need you baby
Don't do me like that

Listen honey, can you see? Baby, you would bury me
If you were in the public eye givin' someone else a try
And you know you better watch your step
Or you're gonna get hurt yourself
Someone's gonna tell you lies, cut you down to size

Don't do me like that
Dont' do me like that
What if I love you baby?
Don't, don't, don't, don't

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
What if I need you baby?
Don't do me like that

'Cause somewhere deep down inside
Someone is saying, "Love doesn't last that long"
I got this feelin' inside night and day
And now I can't take it no more

Listen honey, can you see? Baby, you would bury me
If you were in the public eye givin' someone else a try
And you know you better watch your step
Or you're gonna get hurt yourself
Someone's gonna tell you lies, cut you down to size

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
What if I love you baby?
Don't, don't, don't, don't

Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
I just might need you honey
Don't do me like that

Wait!
Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
Baby, baby, baby,
Don't, don't, don't

No!
Don't do me like that
Don't do me like that
Baby, baby, baby...


----------



## meangirl

You better watch what you say
You better watch what you do to me
Don't get carried away
Girl, if you can do better than me, go
Yeah go but remember

Good love is hard to find
Good love is hard to find
You got lucky babe
Yeah, you got lucky babe
When I found you-

You put a hand on my cheek
And then you turn your eyes away
If you don't feel complete
If I don't take you all of the way, go

Yeah go, but remember good love
Is hard to find
You got lucky babe
Yeah you got lucky
When I found you


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:


> She’s a good girl,loves her mamma, loves je -sus, and america too.
> She’s a good girl, crazy ‘bout elvis, loves horses, and her boyfriend too.
> And it's a long day, livin’ in reseda, there’s a freeway, runnin’ thru the yard
> And i’m a bad boy, ‘cause i don’t even miss her, i’m a bad boy, for breaking
> And i'm free, free falling.
> Yeah i'm free, free falling.
> And all the vampires walkin' through the valley move west down ventura
> Boulevard.
> And all the bad boys are standin' in the shadows, and the good girls
> Are home with broken hearts.
> 
> I wanna glide down over mulholland i wanna write her name in the sky.
> I'm gonna free fall out into nothin', gonna leave this world for a while.


 
Love that one too!


----------



## FireBrand

The continent of Atlantis was an island
which lay before the great flood
in the area we now call the Atlantic Ocean.
So great an area of land, that from her western shores
those beautiful sailors journeyed
to the South and the North Americas with ease,
in their ships with painted sails.

To the East Africa was a neighbour, across a short strait of sea miles.
The great Egyptian age is but a remnant of The Atlantian culture.
The antediluvian kings colonised the world
All the Gods who play in the mythological dramas
In all legends from all lands were from fair Atlantis.
Knowing her fate, Atlantis sent out ships to all corners of the Earth.
On board were the Twelve:
The poet, the physician, the farmer, the scientist,
The magician and the other so-called Gods of our legends.
Though Gods they were -
And as the elders of our time choose to remain blind
Let us rejoice and let us sing and dance and ring in the new
Hail Atlantis!
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be,
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be,
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be.
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be,
Way down below the ocean where I wanna be she may be.
My antediluvian baby, oh yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah,
I wanna see you some day
My antediluvian baby, oh yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah,
My antediluvian baby,
My antediluvian baby, I love you, girl,
Girl, I wanna see you some day.
My antediluvian baby, oh yeah
I wanna see you some day, oh
My antediluvian baby.
My antediluvian baby, I wanna see you
My antediluvian baby, gotta tell me where she gone
I wanna see you some day
Wake up, wake up, wake up, wake up, oh yeah
Oh glub glub, down down, yeah


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:


> I love to sing along to that one at the top of my lungs...


 
I bet you sound just like him too!


----------



## FireBrand

So you think your schooling's phoney
I guess it's hard not to agree
You say it all depends on money
And who is in your family tree
Right, you're bloody well right
you know you got a right to say
Right, you're bloody well right
you know you got a right to say
Ha-ha you're bloody well right
you know you're right to say
Yeah-yeah you're bloody well right
you know you're right to say
Me, I don't care anyway!
Write your problems down in detail
Take them to a higher place
You've had your cry - no, I should say wail
In the meantime hush your face
Right, quite right, you're bloody well right


----------



## FireBrand

With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound
He pulls the spitting high tension wires down.
Helpless people on subway trains
Scream for God as he looks in on them.
He picks up a bus and he throws it back down
As he wades through the buildings toward the center of town.

Oh no, they say he's got to go—
Go, go, Godzilla . . .
Oh no, there goes Tokyo—
Go, go, Godzilla . . .

Rinji news o moshiagemasu!
Godzilla ga Ginza hoomen e mukatte imasu!
Daishkyu hinan shite kudasai!

Oh no, they say he's got to go—
Go, go, Godzilla . . .
Oh no, there goes Tokyo—
Go, go, Godzilla . . .

History shows again and again
How nature points out the folly of men . . .
Godzilla!


----------



## jazz lady

You're beautiful, that's for sure
You'll never ever fade
You're lovely but it's not for sure
That I won't ever change
And though my love is rare
Though my love is true

I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is (soul is) 
I don't know where my home is
(and baby all I need for you to know is)
I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is (soul is)
I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is

Your faith in me brings me to tears
Even after all these years
And it pains me so much to tell
That you don't know me that well
And though my love is rare
And though my love is true


I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is (soul is)
I don't know where my home is
(and baby all I need for you to know is)
I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away (fly away)
I don't know where my soul is (soul is) 
I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is

It's not that I wanna say goodbye
It's just that every time you try to tell me, me that you love me
Each and every single day 
I know I'm going to have to eventually give you away

And though my love is rare
And though my love is true (yeah)
Hey I'm just scared
That we may fall through (yeah)

I'm like a bird (I'm like a bird)
I don't know where my soul is (soul is) 
I don't know where my home is 
(and baby all I need for you to know is)


I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away (fly away)
I don't know where my soul is (soul is) 
I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is 

I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is (soul is) 
I don't know where my home is
(and baby all I need for you to know is)


I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is
I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is 


I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is (soul is) 
I don't know where my home is
(and baby all I need for you to know is)


I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is (soul is) 
I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is


----------



## bcp

its going to take forever to read this whole thread.


----------



## FireBrand

bcp said:


> its going to take forever to read this whole thread.


 
Take your time !.........No hurry !!!


----------



## jazz lady

Stranger than your sympathy
And this is my apology
I killed myself from the inside out
And all my fears have pushed you out

And I wished for things that I don’t need
(all I wanted)
And what I chased won’t set me free
(all I wanted)
And I get scared but I’m not crawlin’ on my knees

Oh, yeah
Everything’s all wrong, yeah
Everything’s all wrong, yeah
Where the hell did I think I was? 

And stranger than your sympathy
Take these things, so I don’t feel
I’m killing myself from the inside out
And now my head’s been filled with doubt

We’re taught to lead the life you choose
(all I wanted)
You know your love’s run out on you
(all I wanted)
And you can’t see when all your dreams aren’t coming true

Oh, yeah
It’s easy to forget, yeah
When you choke on the regrets, yeah
Who the hell did I think I was? 

And stranger than your sympathy
And all these thoughts you stole from me
And I’m not sure where I belong
And no where’s home and no more wrong

And I was in love with things I tried to make you believe I was
And I wouldn’t be the one to kneel before the dreams I wanted
And all the dark and all the lies were all the empty things disguised as me

Mmm, yeah
Stranger than your sympathy
Stranger than your sympathy
Mmm hmmm mmm


----------



## jazz lady

I waited 'til I saw the sun
I don't know why I didn't come
I left you by the house of fun
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come

When I saw the break of day
I wished that I could fly away
Instead of kneeling in the sand
Catching teardrops in my hand

My heart is drenched in wine
But you'll be on my mind
Forever

Out across the endless sea
I would die in ecstasy
But I'll be a bag of bones
Driving down the road along

My heart is drenched in wine
But you'll be on my mind
Forever

Something has to make you run
I don't know why I didn't come
I feel as empty as a drum
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come
I don't know why I didn't come


----------



## bcp

FireBrand said:


> Take your time !.........No hurry !!!


Our days on this earth are limited to a finite number.


----------



## bcp

jazz lady said:


> I don't know why I didn't come
> I don't know why I didn't come
> I don't know why I didn't come



 I cant help you if you wont be honest so,,,

 lets just cut the bull crap and tell the world whats really bothering you tonight...


----------



## jazz lady

Looking back I clearly see
What it is that's killing me
Through the eyes of one I know
I see a vision once let go
I had it all

Constantly it burdens me
Hard to trust and can't believe
Lost the faith and lost the love
When the day is done

Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one
On and on we stand alone
Until our day has come
When they open their eyes
And realize we are one

I love the way I feel today
But how I know the sun will fade
Darker days seem to be
What will always live in me
But still I run

It's hard to walk this path alone
Hard to know which way to go
Will I ever save this day
Will it ever change

Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one
On and on we stand alone
Until our day has come
Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one
Still today we carry on
I know our day will come
When they open their eyes
And realize we are one

Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one
(its hard to walk this path alone
hard to know which way to go)
Will they open their eyes
and realize we are one
(lost the faith and lost the love when the day is done)

Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one


----------



## jazz lady

bcp said:


> I cant help you if you wont be honest so,,,
> 
> lets just cut the bull crap and tell the world whats really bothering you tonight...



Actually, nothing.    Just some songs that touch upon different phases of my life I've gone through.  Life is pretty good right now.


----------



## bcp

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]The farmer in the dell
                                  The farmer in the dell
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                  The farmer in the dell

                                The farmer takes a wife
                                The farmer takes a wife
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                The farmer takes a wife

                                  The wife takes a child
                                  The wife takes a child
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                  The wife takes a child

                                 The child takes a nurse
                                 The child takes a nurse
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                 The child takes a nurse

                                  The nurse takes a cow
                                  The nurse takes a cow
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                  The nurse takes a cow[/FONT]​     [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]                                   The cow takes a dog
                                   The cow takes a dog
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                   The cow takes a dog              [/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]                                   The dog takes a cat
                                   The dog takes a cat
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                   The dog takes a cat

                                   The cat takes a rat
                                   The cat takes a rat
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                   The cat takes a rat

                                The rat takes the cheese
                                The rat takes the cheese
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                The rat takes the cheese

                                 The cheese stands alone
                                 The cheese stands alone
                                    Hi-ho, the derry-o
                                The cheese stands alone             [/FONT]


----------



## jazz lady

Please come now I think I'm falling
I'm holding on to all I think is safe
It seems I found the road to nowhere
And I'm trying to escape
I yelled back when I heard thunder
But I'm down to one last breath
And with it let me say, let me say

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinkin'
Maybe six feet
Ain't so far down

I'm looking down now that it's over
Reflecting on all of my mistakes
I thought I found the road to somewhere
Somewhere in His grace
I cried out, 'Heaven save me'
But I'm down to one last breath
And with it let me say, let me say

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinkin'
Maybe six feet
Ain't so far down

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinkin'
Maybe six feet
Ain't so far down

I'm so far down

Sad eyes follow me
But I still believe there's something left for me
So please come stay with me
'Cause I still believe there's something left for you and me,
For you and me
For you and me

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinkin'

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinkin'
Maybe six feet
Ain't so far down

Hold me now
I'm six feet from the edge and I'm thinkin'
Maybe six feet
Ain't so far down

Please come now I think I'm falling
I'm holding on to what I think is safe


----------



## bcp

sorry
 I drove the wifes old car today and the only cd she had in there was from when my daughter was like 2 or something.

 I can do this old man too.

 should have seen the brothers looking at me at the lights when I cranked it through the subs with 1000 watts


----------



## jazz lady

bcp said:


> [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
> The farmer in the dell
> The farmer in the dell
> Hi-ho, the derry-o
> The farmer in the dell​[/FONT]



Well, I can see what phase of life you've reverted to again.


----------



## bcp

jazz lady said:


> Well, I can see what phase of life you've reverted to again.


its the cycle of life.
 born naked with no teeth, slober and cry and eat mushy food while pooping in a diaper.

 grow up, eat good food because you have teeth, wear good clothes, laugh and rejoice.

get older lose teeth, cry and whine about mushy food start pooping in diapers forget to put clothes on.


 guess what phase Im entering now.


----------



## jazz lady

Lately I've been running on faith
what else can a poor boy do
but my world would be right
if love comes over me

Lately I've been talking in my sleep
Can imagine what I'd have to say
said my world would be right
if love comes back your way

I've always been 
one to take each and every day
seems like by now
I'd find a love who'd care
care just for me

And we go running on faith
all of our dreams would come true
And our world would be right
if love comes over me...and you

But I've always been 
one to take each and every day
seems like by now
I'd find a love who'd care
care just for me

And we go running on faith
all of our dreams would come true
And our world would be right
if love comes over me...and you
yes it would 

Love comes all over you
Love comes all over you
Love comes all over you
All of our dreams will come true
I said love, love comes all over you
All of our dreams will come true..


----------



## jazz lady

bcp said:


> its the cycle of life.
> born naked with no teeth, slober and cry and eat mushy food while pooping in a diaper.
> 
> grow up, eat good food because you have teeth, wear good clothes, laugh and rejoice.
> 
> get older lose teeth, cry and whine about mushy food start pooping in diapers forget to put clothes on.
> 
> 
> guess what phase Im entering now.



  And no, I won't change your diaper.


----------



## bcp

jazz lady said:


> And no, I won't change your diaper.


thats ok.
 Im at the forgetting stage now.

 just dont walk behind me.


----------



## RoseRed

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain 

I like watchin' the puddles gather rain 

And all I can do is just pour some tea for two 

and speak my point of view 

But it's not sane, It's not sane 

I just want some one to say to me 

I'll always be there when you wake 

Ya know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today 

So stay with me and I'll have it made 

And I don't understand why I sleep all day 

And I start to complain that there's no rain 

And all I can do is read a book to stay awake 

And it rips my life away, but it's a great escape 

escape......escape......escape...... 

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain 

ya don't like my point of view 

ya think I'm insane 

Its not sane......it's not sane


----------



## BuffaloBill

In Your Eyes


love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes


----------



## BuffaloBill

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can't go on like this too long

{Chorus:}
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]

Don't talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that's the place it goes


----------



## BuffaloBill

Pistol shots ring out in the barroom night
Enter Patty Valentine from the upper hall.
She sees the bartender in a pool of blood,
Cries out, "My God, they killed them all!"
Here comes the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Three bodies lyin' there does Patty see
And another man named Bello, movin' around mysteriously.
"I didn't do it," he says, and he throws up his hands
"I was only robbin' the register, I hope you understand.
I saw them leavin'," he says, and he stops
"One of us had better call up the cops."
And so Patty calls the cops
And they arrive on the scene with their red lights flashin'
In the hot New Jersey night.

Meanwhile, far away in another part of town
Rubin Carter and a couple of friends are drivin' around.
Number one contender for the middleweight crown
Had no idea what kinda #### was about to go down
When a cop pulled him over to the side of the road
Just like the time before and the time before that.
In Paterson that's just the way things go.
If you're black you might as well not show up on the street
'Less you wanna draw the heat.

Alfred Bello had a partner and he had a rap for the cops.
Him and Arthur Dexter Bradley were just out prowlin' around
He said, "I saw two men runnin' out, they looked like middleweights
They jumped into a white car with out-of-state plates."
And Miss Patty Valentine just nodded her head.
Cop said, "Wait a minute, boys, this one's not dead"
So they took him to the infirmary
And though this man could hardly see
They told him that he could identify the guilty men.

Four in the mornin' and they haul Rubin in,
Take him to the hospital and they bring him upstairs.
The wounded man looks up through his one dyin' eye
Says, "Wha'd you bring him in here for? He ain't the guy!"
Yes, here's the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Four months later, the ghettos are in flame,
Rubin's in South America, fightin' for his name
While Arthur Dexter Bradley's still in the robbery game
And the cops are puttin' the screws to him, lookin' for somebody to blame.
"Remember that murder that happened in a bar?"
"Remember you said you saw the getaway car?"
"You think you'd like to play ball with the law?"
"Think it might-a been that fighter that you saw runnin' that night?"
"Don't forget that you are white."

Arthur Dexter Bradley said, "I'm really not sure."
Cops said, "A poor boy like you could use a break
We got you for the motel job and we're talkin' to your friend Bello
Now you don't wanta have to go back to jail, be a nice fellow.
You'll be doin' society a favor.
That sonofa##### is brave and gettin' braver.
We want to put his ass in stir
We want to pin this triple murder on him
He ain't no Gentleman Jim."

Rubin could take a man out with just one punch
But he never did like to talk about it all that much.
It's my work, he'd say, and I do it for pay
And when it's over I'd just as soon go on my way
Up to some paradise
Where the trout streams flow and the air is nice
And ride a horse along a trail.
But then they took him to the jail house
Where they try to turn a man into a mouse.

All of Rubin's cards were marked in advance
The trial was a pig-circus, he never had a chance.
The judge made Rubin's witnesses drunkards from the slums
To the white folks who watched he was a revolutionary bum
And to the black folks he was just a crazy ######.
No one doubted that he pulled the trigger. 
And though they could not produce the gun,
The D.A. said he was the one who did the deed
And the all-white jury agreed.

Rubin Carter was falsely tried.
The crime was murder "one," guess who testified?
Bello and Bradley and they both baldly lied
And the newspapers, they all went along for the ride.
How can the life of such a man
Be in the palm of some fool's hand?
To see him obviously framed
Couldn't help but make me feel ashamed to live in a land
Where justice is a game.

Now all the criminals in their coats and their ties
Are free to drink martinis and watch the sun rise
While Rubin sits like Buddha in a ten-foot cell
An innocent man in a living hell.
That's the story of the Hurricane,
But it won't be over till they clear his name
And give him back the time he's done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.


----------



## FireBrand

After the rain in the streets light flows like blood
I can just taste salt on the humid wind

Here comes that gasoline
Spreading hungry rainbow over shiny black tar

I'm blown like smoke and blind as wind
Except for when your love breaks in


Maybe to those who love is given sight
To pierce the wall of seeming night
And know it pure beyond all imagining


Engine throb street cruise light bullet car flash
Hollow beauty night gleam oily river tension glass

Ultraflame! Glittering dust falling in slow motion 
Clouds tumbling one over another into apparent emptiness

It's like a big fist breaking down my door
I never felt such a love before


Maybe to those who love it's given to hear
Music too high for the human ear
And clear as hydrogen to go singing


----------



## BuffaloBill

You may be an ambassador to England or France,
You may like to gamble, you might like to dance,
You may be the heavyweight champion of the world,
You may be a socialite with a long string of pearls

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You might be a rock 'n' roll addict prancing on the stage,
You might have drugs at your command, women in a cage,
You may be a business man or some high degree thief,
They may call you Doctor or they may call you Chief

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You may be a state trooper, you might be a young Turk,
You may be the head of some big TV network,
You may be rich or poor, you may be blind or lame,
You may be living in another country under another name

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You may be a construction worker working on a home,
You may be living in a mansion or you might live in a dome,
You might own guns and you might even own tanks,
You might be somebody's landlord, you might even own banks

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You may be a preacher with your spiritual pride,
You may be a city councilman taking bribes on the side,
You may be workin' in a barbershop, you may know how to cut hair,
You may be somebody's mistress, may be somebody's heir

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

Might like to wear cotton, might like to wear silk,
Might like to drink whiskey, might like to drink milk,
You might like to eat caviar, you might like to eat bread,
You may be sleeping on the floor, sleeping in a king-sized bed

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You may call me Terry, you may call me Timmy,
You may call me Bobby, you may call me Zimmy,
You may call me R.J., you may call me Ray,
You may call me anything but no matter what you say

You're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody.
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.


----------



## FireBrand

BuffaloBill said:


> You may be an ambassador to England or France,
> You may like to gamble, you might like to dance,
> You may be the heavyweight champion of the world,
> You may be a socialite with a long string of pearls
> 
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
> You're gonna have to serve somebody,
> Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody.
> 
> You might be a rock 'n' roll addict prancing on the stage,
> You might have drugs at your command, women in a cage,
> You may be a business man or some high degree thief,
> They may call you Doctor or they may call you Chief
> 
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
> You're gonna have to serve somebody,
> Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody.
> 
> You may be a state trooper, you might be a young Turk,
> You may be the head of some big TV network,
> You may be rich or poor, you may be blind or lame,
> You may be living in another country under another name
> 
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
> You're gonna have to serve somebody,
> Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody.
> 
> You may be a construction worker working on a home,
> You may be living in a mansion or you might live in a dome,
> You might own guns and you might even own tanks,
> You might be somebody's landlord, you might even own banks
> 
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
> You're gonna have to serve somebody,
> Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody.
> 
> You may be a preacher with your spiritual pride,
> You may be a city councilman taking bribes on the side,
> You may be workin' in a barbershop, you may know how to cut hair,
> You may be somebody's mistress, may be somebody's heir
> 
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
> You're gonna have to serve somebody,
> Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody.
> 
> Might like to wear cotton, might like to wear silk,
> Might like to drink whiskey, might like to drink milk,
> You might like to eat caviar, you might like to eat bread,
> You may be sleeping on the floor, sleeping in a king-sized bed
> 
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
> You're gonna have to serve somebody,
> Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody.
> 
> You may call me Terry, you may call me Timmy,
> You may call me Bobby, you may call me Zimmy,
> You may call me R.J., you may call me Ray,
> You may call me anything but no matter what you say
> 
> You're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
> You're gonna have to serve somebody.
> Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
> But you're gonna have to serve somebody.


 
!!! Bob Zimmerman !!!


----------



## BuffaloBill

FireBrand said:


> !!! Bob Zimmerman !!!


Allan? Zimm?


----------



## BuffaloBill

Once upon a time you dressed so fine
You threw the bums a dime in your prime, didn't you?
People'd call, say, "Beware doll, you're bound to fall"
You thought they were all kiddin' you
You used to laugh about
Everybody that was hangin' out
Now you don't talk so loud
Now you don't seem so proud
About having to be scrounging for your next meal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be without a home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
But you know you only used to get juiced in it
And nobody has ever taught you how to live on the street
And now you find out you're gonna have to get used to it
You said you'd never compromise
With the mystery tramp, but now you realize
He's not selling any alibis
As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
And ask him do you want to make a deal?

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the clowns
When they all come down and did tricks for you
You never understood that it ain't no good
You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you
You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulder a Siamese cat
Ain't it hard when you discover that
He really wasn't where it's at
After he took from you everything he could steal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
They're drinkin', thinkin' that they got it made
Exchanging all kinds of precious gifts and things
But you'd better lift your diamond ring, you'd better pawn it babe
You used to be so amused
At Napoleon in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now, he calls you, you can't refuse
When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose
You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?


----------



## FireBrand

BuffaloBill said:


> All*e*n


 
hibbing


----------



## FireBrand

*joe walsh*

There's a master plan, or so they say
I'm a patient man, s'il vous plait
And if what you earn and what you deserve
Isn't worth the price you pay
Save it for a rainy day
I'm a patient man

So you made a wish, on a falling star, that's what you got
Oh-o, and here you are, like it or not
And the truth is everyone else
Shares the same cloudy sky
It's so useless, blaming yourself
Heaven knows you try

And if it takes until the rivers run dry
Till the rivers run dry
If it takes all the rest of my life to see why
I'm going to wait until the rivers run dry
Till the rivers run

Save 'em for a rainy day

And if it takes until the rivers run dry
Till the rivers run dry
If it takes me all the rest of my life to see why
I'm going to wait until the rivers run dry
Till the rivers run dry
Till the rivers run dry
Till the rivers run dry
Rivers run dry
Rivers run dry


----------



## jazz lady

I don't want another pretty face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I wanna chase 
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

I know that you are something special 
To you I'd be always faithful
I want to be what you always needed 
Then I hope you'll see the heart in me 

I don't want another pretty face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I wanna chase 
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

Your beautiful soul, yeah
You might need time to think it over
But im just fine moving forward
I'll ease your mind 
If you give me the chance
I will never make you cry c`mon lets try

I don't want another pretty face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I wanna chase 
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

Am I crazy for wanting you
Baby do you think you could want me too 
I don't wanna waste your time
Do you see things the way I do 
I just wanna know if you feel it too
There is nothing left to hide

I don't want another pretty face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I wanna chase 
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste 
I want you and your beautiful soul

Your beautiful soul, yeah.


----------



## Vince

BuffaloBill said:


> Once upon a time you dressed so fine
> You threw the bums a dime in your prime, didn't you?
> People'd call, say, "Beware doll, you're bound to fall"
> You thought they were all kiddin' you
> You used to laugh about
> Everybody that was hangin' out
> Now you don't talk so loud
> Now you don't seem so proud
> About having to be scrounging for your next meal.
> 
> How does it feel
> How does it feel
> To be without a home
> Like a complete unknown
> Like a rolling stone?
> 
> You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
> But you know you only used to get juiced in it
> And nobody has ever taught you how to live on the street
> And now you find out you're gonna have to get used to it
> You said you'd never compromise
> With the mystery tramp, but now you realize
> He's not selling any alibis
> As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
> And ask him do you want to make a deal?
> 
> How does it feel
> How does it feel
> To be on your own
> With no direction home
> Like a complete unknown
> Like a rolling stone?
> 
> You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the clowns
> When they all come down and did tricks for you
> You never understood that it ain't no good
> You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you
> You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
> Who carried on his shoulder a Siamese cat
> Ain't it hard when you discover that
> He really wasn't where it's at
> After he took from you everything he could steal.
> 
> How does it feel
> How does it feel
> To be on your own
> With no direction home
> Like a complete unknown
> Like a rolling stone?
> 
> Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
> They're drinkin', thinkin' that they got it made
> Exchanging all kinds of precious gifts and things
> But you'd better lift your diamond ring, you'd better pawn it babe
> You used to be so amused
> At Napoleon in rags and the language that he used
> Go to him now, he calls you, you can't refuse
> When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose
> You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal.
> 
> How does it feel
> How does it feel
> To be on your own
> With no direction home
> Like a complete unknown
> Like a rolling stone?


Dylan.


----------



## Nupe2

Ball of Confusion (That's What The World Is Today)
                 The Temptations

People moving out,
People moving in.
why, because of the color of their skin
run, run, run but you sho' can't hide

An eye for an eye,tooth for a tooth,
vote for me and I'll set you free
rap on, brother, rap on

The only person talking about love thy brother is the preacher
and it seems nobody's interested in learning
but the teacher

segregation, determination, demonstration, integration,
Aggravation, humiliation, obligation to our nation

Ball of confusion, oh yeah
That's what the world is today, hey

The sale of pills are at an all time high
young folks walking round with their heads in the sky
the cities ablaze in the summertime, and oh
the beat goes on

evolution, revolution, gun control, sound of soul
shooting rockets to the moon
kids growing up too soon
politicians say more taxes, will solve everything
and the band played on

So, round and around and around we go
where the world's headed, nobody knows

Oh, Great Googamooga, can't you hear me talking to you
just a ball of confusion, oh yeah
that's what the world is today, hey

Fear in the air, tension everywhere
unemployment rising fast, the Beatles new record's a gas
and the only safe place to live, is on an indian reservation
and the band played on

Eve of destruction, tax deduction
city inspectors, bill collectors
mod clothes in demand,
population out of hand,
suicide, too many bills
hippies moving to the hills
people all over the world are shouting end the war
and the band played on

Oh, Great Googamooga, can't you hear me talking to you
just a ball of confusion,
that's what the world is today, hey


----------



## julz20684

I'm lying here on the floor, where you left me 
I think I took too much 
I'm crying here, what have you done? 
I thought it would be fun 

I can't stay on your life support 
There's a shortage in the switch 
I can't stay on your morphine 
'Cause it's making me itch 
I said I tried to call the nurse again 
But she's being a little b!tch 
I'll think I'll get out of here 

Where I can run 
just as fast as I can 
To the middle of nowhere 
To the middle of my frustrated fears 

And I swear you're just like a pill 
Instead of making me better 
You keep making me ill 
You keep making me ill 

I haven't moved from the spot where you left me 
It must be a bad trip 
All of the other pills were different 
Maybe I should get some help 

I can't stay on your life support 
There's a shortage in the switch 
I can't stay on your morphine 
'Cause it's making me itch 
I said I tried to call the nurse again 
But she's being a little b!tch
I'll think I'll get out of here 

Where I can run 
just as fast as I can 
To the middle of nowhere 
To the middle of my frustrated fears 

And I swear you're just like a pill 
Instead of making me better 
You keep making me ill 
You keep making me ill 

run 
just as fast as I can 
To the middle of nowhere 
To the middle of my frustrated fears 

And I swear you're just like a pill 
Instead of making me better 
You keep making me ill 
You keep making me ill 

I can't stay on your life support 
There's a shortage in the switch 
I can't stay on your morphine 
'Cause it's making me itch 
I said I tried to call the nurse again 
But she's being a little b!tch
I'll think I'll get out of here 

Where I can run 
just as fast as I can 
To the middle of nowhere 
To the middle of my frustrated fears 

And I swear you're just like a pill 
Instead of making me better 
You keep making me ill 
You keep making me 

run 
just as fast as I can 
To the middle of nowhere 
To the middle of my frustrated fears 

And I swear you're just like a pill 
Instead of making me better 
You keep making me ill 
You keep making me 

run 
just as fast as I can 
To the middle of nowhere 
To the middle of my frustrated fears


----------



## lovinmaryland

Trapped in a box of tremendous size 
It distorts my vision, it closes my eyes 
Attracts filthy flies and pollutes in the skies 
It sucks up our lives and proliferates lies 
Trapped in a box 

Trapped in a box, four walls as sky 
Got a screen for a window about two feet wide 
My mind rides and slides as my circuits are fried 
No room for thought, use the box as my guide 
Trapped in a box 

Ooh trapped in a box 
Watch the world as it flocks 
To life's paradox 
And we're all trapped in a box 

Oh trapped in a box I'm not alone 
I know of others with a box as their home 
Light only enters from a crack or a hole 
Oh this is not enough for a human to grow 
Trapped in a box 

Ooh trapped in a box 
Watch the world as it flocks 
To life's paradox 
And we're all trapped in a box 

Always wanting a different view 
Instant gratification for you 
Reality gone with a single click 
Just hope that that switch won't stick 

Ah trapped in a box my life becomes void 
And all of the thought for myself's now destroyed 
Controlling my mind, what to eat, what to buy 
Subliminal rules: how to live, how to die 
Trapped in a box 

Ooh trapped in a box 
Watch the, the world as it flocks 
To life's paradox 
And we're all, we're trapped in a box 
Ooh trapped in a box 
Watch the world as it flocks 
To life's paradox 
We're all trapped in a box 

Ooh ooh ooh ooh 
Ooh ooh ooh ooh 
Ooh ooh ooh ooh 
We're all trapped in a box


----------



## Nupe2

People get ready
There's a train a commin'
U don't need no baggage
U just get on board
All U need is faith
To hear the diesels hummin'
U don't need no ticket
U just thank the lord

So people get ready
There'a a train to jordan
Picking up passengers
Coast to coast
Faith is the key
Open the doors and board them
There's hope for all
Among those loved the most

There ain't no room
For the hopeless sinner
Whom would hurt all mankind
Just to save his own
Have pitty on those whose
Chances grow thinner
For there is no hiding place
Against the kingdom's throne

People get ready
There's a train a commin'
U don't need no baggage
U just get on board
All U need is faith
To hear the diesels hummin'
U don't need no ticket
U just thank the lord


----------



## meangirl

Ozzy


Crazy, but thats how it goes
Millions of people living as foes
Maybe its not too late
To learn how to love
And forget how to hate

Mental wounds not healing
Driving me insane
Im going off the rails on a crazy train

Ive listened to preachers
Ive listened to fools
Ive watched all the dropouts
Who make their own rules
One person conditioned to rule and control
The media sells it and you live the role

Mental wounds still screaming
Driving me insane
Im going off the rails on a crazy train

I know that things are going wrong for me
You gotta listen to my words
Yeah

Heirs of a cold war
Thats what weve become
Inheriting troubles Im mentally numb
Crazy, I just cannot bear
Im living with something that just isnt fair

Mental wounds not healing
Who and whats to blame
Im going off the rails on a crazy train


----------



## BuffaloBill

meangirl said:


> Ozzy
> Im going off the rails on a crazy train



Ozzy


----------



## FireBrand

Nupe2 said:


> People get ready
> There's a train a commin'
> U don't need no baggage
> U just get on board
> All U need is faith
> To hear the diesels hummin'
> U don't need no ticket
> U just thank the lord
> 
> So people get ready
> There'a a train to jordan
> Picking up passengers
> Coast to coast
> Faith is the key
> Open the doors and board them
> There's hope for all
> Among those loved the most
> 
> There ain't no room
> For the hopeless sinner
> Whom would hurt all mankind
> Just to save his own
> Have pitty on those whose
> Chances grow thinner
> For there is no hiding place
> Against the kingdom's throne
> 
> People get ready
> There's a train a commin'
> U don't need no baggage
> U just get on board
> All U need is faith
> To hear the diesels hummin'
> U don't need no ticket
> U just thank the lord


Classic Nupe !
I like the Jeff Beck/Rod Stewart version.
Fantastic Tune !!!


----------



## meangirl

BuffaloBill said:


> Ozzy


 
 For as retarded as he is, he sure can sing. 

Times have changed and times are strange 
Here I come but I ain't the same 
Mama I'm coming home 
Times gone by seem to be 
You could have been a better friend to me 
Mama I'm coming home 

You took me in and you drove me out 
Yeah you had me hypnotized 
Lost and found and turned aroound 
By the fire in your eyes 

You made me cry you told me lies 
But I can't stand to say goodbye 
Mama, I'm coming home 
I could be right, I could be wrong 
Hurts so bad, it's been so long 
Mama, I'm coming home 

Selfish love yeah we're both alone 
The ride before the fall 
But I'm gonna take this heart of stone 
I just got to have it all 

CHORUS 
I've seen your face a hundred times 
Everyday we've been apart 
I don't care about the sunshine, yeah 
'Cause Mama, Mama, I'm coming home 
I'm coming home 

You took me in and you drove me out 
Yeah, you had me hypnotized 
Lost and found and turned around 
By the fire in your eyes 

CHORUS


----------



## usagent

*M.o.d*

You're accused of the
following charges
You're a woman trapped inside a man
Your sexuality no one denies you
But your preference we
can't understand
You are the lonliness of all people

It's time for you to realize
AIDS like the plague is from God
For he sees something
wrong in his eyes

Analy Inflicted Death Sentence
A.I.D.S.
Analy Inflicted Death Sentence
A.I.D.S.
Analy Inflicted Death Sentence
A.I.D.S.
Analy Inflicted Death Sentence
A.I.D.S.

That's what you get for having
A penis up your azz
You should have used a condom
That's what you get when you
Swallow another man's load
A lubricated condom

How do you find love in
another man's hairy azz
You should have used a condom
Millions of lost hamsters
Running ramped in your bowels
Take the Hershey Highway

Fudge packing men
Fudge packing men
Fudge packing men
Fudge packing men
A manly man
Fudge packing men
Fudge packing men
Fudge packing men


----------



## meangirl

usagent said:


> Running ramped in your bowels
> Take the Hershey Highway
> 
> Fudge packing men
> Fudge packing men
> Fudge packing men
> Fudge packing men
> A manly man
> Fudge packing men
> Fudge packing men
> Fudge packing men


----------



## BuffaloBill

Finished with my woman 'cause she couldn't help me with my mind
people think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time
All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind if I don't find something to pacify

Can you help me occupy my brain?
Oh yeah

I need someone to show me the things in life that I can't find
I can't see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I cannot feel and love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words telling you now of my state
I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but it's too late


----------



## usagent

*The Trooper*

You’ll take my life but I’ll take yours too
You’ll fire you musket but I’ll run you through
So when your waiting for the next attack
You’d better stand there’s no turning back

The bugle sounds as the charge begins
But on this battlefield no one wins
The smell of arcrid smoke and horses breath
As you plunge into a certain death

The horse he sweats with fear we break to run
The mighty roar of the russian guns
And as we race towards the human wall
The screams of pain as my comrades fall

We hurdle bodies that lay on the ground
And the russians fire another round
We get so near yet so far away
We won’t live to fight another day

We get so close near enough to fight
When a russian gets me in his sights
He pulls the trigger and I feel the blow
A burst of rounds take my horse below

And as I lay there gazing at the sky
My body’s numb and my throat is dry
And as I lay forgotten and alone
Without a tear I draw my parting groan


----------



## FireBrand

The sky is red, I don't understand, 
past midnight I still see the land. 
People are sayin' the woman is damned, 
she makes you burn with a wave of her hand. 
The city's a blaze, the town's on fire. 
The woman's flames are reaching higher. 
We were fools, we called her liar. 
All I hear is "Burn!" 

I didn't believe she was devil's sperm. 
She said, "Curse you all, you'll never learn! 
When I leave there's no return." 
The people laughed till she said, "Burn!" 
Warning came, no one cared. 
Earth was shakin', we stood and stared. 
When it came no one was spared. 
Still I hear "Burn!" 

You know we had no time, 
we could not even try. 
You know we had no time. 

You know we had no time, 
we could not even try. 
You know we had no time. 

The sky is red, I don't understand, 
past midnight I still see the land. 
People are sayin' the woman is damned, 
she makes you burn with a wave of her hand. 
Warning came, no one cared. 
Earth was shakin, we stood and stared. 
When it came no one was spared. 
Still I hear "Burn!"


----------



## meangirl

*EMINEM 
**"Like Toy Soldiers"*

Step by step, heart to heart, left right left
We all fall down...

_[Chorus]_
Step by step, heart to heart, left right left
We all fall down like toy soldiers
Bit by bit, torn apart, we never win
But the battle wages on for toy soldiers

_[Verse 1]_
I'm supposed to be the soldier who never blows his composure
Even though I hold the weight of the whole world on my shoulders
I ain't never supposed to show it, my crew ain't supposed to know it
Even if it means goin' toe to toe with a Benzino it don't matter
I'd never drag them in battles that I can handle unless I absolutely have to
I'm supposed to set an example
I need to be the leader, my crew looks for me to guide 'em
If some #### ever does pop off, I'm supposed to be beside 'em
That Ja #### I tried to squash it, it was too late to stop it
There's a certain line you just don't cross and he crossed it
I heard him say Hailie's name on a song and I just lost it
It was crazy, this #### went way beyond some Jay-z and Nas ####
And even though the battle was won, I feel like we lost it
I spent too much energy on it, honestly I'm exhausted
And I'm so caught in it I almost feel I'm the one who caused it
This ain't what I'm in hip-hop for, it's not why I got in it
That was never my object for someone to get killed
Why would I wanna destroy something I help build
It wasn't my intentions, my intentions was good
I went through my whole career without ever mentionin' Suge
And that was just out of respect for not runnin' my mouth
And talkin' about something that I knew nothing about
Plus Dre told me stay out, this just wasn't my beef
So I did, I just fell back, watched and gritted my teeth
While he's all over t.v. down talkin' a man who literally saved my life
Like #### it i understand this is business
And this #### just isn't none of my business
But still knowin' this #### could pop off at any minute cause

_[Chorus]_

_[Verse 2]_
There used to be a time when you could just say a rhyme
And wouldn't have to worry about one of your people dyin'
But now it's elevated cause once you put someone's kids in it
The #### gets escalated, it ain't just words no more is it?
It's a different ball game, callin' names and you ain't just rappin'
We actually tried to stop the 50 and Ja beef from happenin'
Me and Dre had sat with him, kicked it and had a chat with him
And asked him not to start it he wasn't gonna go after him
Until Ja started yappin' in magazines how we stabbed him
#### it 50 smash 'em, mash 'em and let him have it
Meanwhile my attention is pullin' in other directions
Some receptionist at The Source who answers phones at his desk
Has an erection for me and thinks that I'll be his resurrection
Tries to blow the dust off his mic and make a new record
But now he's ####ed the game up cause one of the ways I came up
Was through that publication the same one that made me famous
Now the owner of it has got a grudge against me for nothin'
Well #### it, that mother####er can get it too, #### him then
But I'm so busy being pissed off I don't stop to think
That we just inherited 50's beef with Murder Inc.
And he's inherited mine which is fine ain't like either of us mind
We still have soldiers that's on the front line
That's willing to die for us as soon as we give the orders
Never to extort us, strictly to show they support us
We'll maybe shout 'em out in a rap or up in a chorus
To show them we love 'em back and let 'em know how important it is
To have Runyan Avenue, soldiers up in our corners
Their loyalty to us is worth more than any award is
But I ain't tryna have none of my people hurt and murdered
It ain't worth it, I can't think of a perfecter way to word it
Then to just say that I love ya'll too much to see the verdict
I'll walk away from it all before I let it go any further
But don't get it twisted, it's not a plea that I'm coppin'
I'm just willin' to be the bigger man
If ya'll can quit poppin' off at the jaws, well then I can
Cause frankly I'm sick of talkin'
I'm not gonna let someone else's coffin rest on my conscience cause

_[Chorus]_


----------



## BuffaloBill

Well, they'll stone ya when you're trying to be so good,
They'll stone ya just a-like they said they would.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to go home.
Then they'll stone ya when you're there all alone.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone ya when you're walkin' 'long the street.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to keep your seat.
They'll stone ya when you're walkin' on the floor.
They'll stone ya when you're walkin' to the door.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

They'll stone ya when you're at the breakfast table.
They'll stone ya when you are young and able.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to make a buck.
They'll stone ya and then they'll say, "good luck."
Tell ya what, I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone you and say that it's the end.
Then they'll stone you and then they'll come back again.
They'll stone you when you're riding in your car.
They'll stone you when you're playing your guitar.
Yes, but I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.

Well, they'll stone you when you walk all alone.
They'll stone you when you are walking home.
They'll stone you and then say you are brave.
They'll stone you when you are set down in your grave.
But I would not feel so all alone,
Everybody must get stoned.


----------



## meangirl

Queen 

Steve walks warily down the street, 
With the brim pulled way down low 
Ain't no sound but the sound of his feet, 
Machine guns ready to go 
Are you ready, Are you ready for this 
Are you hanging on the edge of your seat 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
To the sound of the beat 
Chorus 

Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
And another one gone, and another one gone 
Another one bites the dust 
Hey, I'm gonna get you too 
Another one bites the dust 

How do you think I'm going to get along, 
Without you, when you're gone 
You took me for everything that I had, 
And kicked me out on my own 

Are you happy, are you satisfied 
How long can you stand the heat 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
To the sound of the beat 
Chorus 


Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
There are plenty of ways you can hurt a man 
And bring him to the ground 
You can beat him 
You can cheat him 
You can treat him bad and leave him 
When he's down 
But I'm ready, yes I'm ready for you 
I'm standing on my own two feet 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
Repeating the sound of the beat


----------



## BuffaloBill

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Whatever colors you have in your mind
I'll show them to you and you'll see them shine

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Stay, lady, stay, stay with your man awhile
Until the break of day, let me see you make him smile
His clothes are dirty but his hands are clean
And you're the best thing that he's ever seen

Stay, lady, stay, stay with your man awhile
Why wait any longer for the world to begin
You can have your cake and eat it too
Why wait any longer for the one you love
When he's standing in front of you

Lay, lady, lay, lay across my big brass bed
Stay, lady, stay, stay while the night is still ahead
I long to see you in the morning light
I long to reach for you in the night
Stay, lady, stay, stay while the night is still ahead


----------



## BuffaloBill

Mama, take this badge off of me
I can't use it anymore.
It's gettin' dark, too dark for me to see
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door

Mama, put my guns in the ground
I can't shoot them anymore.
That long black cloud is comin' down
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door


----------



## FireBrand

*Humble Pie*

"Red Light Mamma, Red Hot"

Red light mama looking for a ride
There's fire in your loins but you're cold inside
Quiet to the world, that your nights are free
At 50 cents a time understandably
It don't make it

Now, I don't expect you to take my advice
But you can make it easy, just review the price
Cause you're looking awful pretty, and twice as nice to know
Let's get it on, peel it off

Now, where's your cousin Ruby with her jet hot lips
She got lifesaver boobs and 42" hips
Some kind of monster
Those alligator slippers, and thigh-high boots
She works from east to west and deals in blue-veined flutes
It's boogity-boogity

We know that she's a hustler and she's built like a tank
Wears hairnets in her armpits and her breath is rank
She gotta swelled belly and there's money in her bank

Red light mama, red hot
Can't you see what you've got
Red light mama, red hot
Don't you know what you've got

Get it off

I heard about your sister down in Tennessee
In between the sheets she's making history
And don't we want her
Your mother's still in Memphis on a cocaine farm
There's no place left to shoot it in that thing she calls an arm

There ain't no backing out when you're born to lose
You take it as you find it and you pay your dues
She could've made her fortune if she'd stayed and played the blues

Red light mama, red hot
Can't you see what you've got
Red light mama, red hot
Don't you know what you've got


----------



## BuffaloBill

Early one mornin' the sun was shinin',
I was layin' in bed
Wond'rin' if she'd changed at all
If her hair was still red.
Her folks they said our lives together
Sure was gonna be rough
They never did like Mama's homemade dress
Papa's bankbook wasn't big enough.
And I was standin' on the side of the road
Rain fallin' on my shoes
Heading out for the East Coast
Lord knows I've paid some dues gettin' through,
Tangled up in blue.

She was married when we first met
Soon to be divorced
I helped her out of a jam, I guess,
But I used a little too much force.
We drove that car as far as we could
Abandoned it out West
Split up on a dark sad night
Both agreeing it was best.
She turned around to look at me
As I was walkin' away
I heard her say over my shoulder,
"We'll meet again someday on the avenue,"
Tangled up in blue.

I had a job in the great north woods
Working as a cook for a spell
But I never did like it all that much
And one day the ax just fell.
So I drifted down to New Orleans
Where I happened to be employed
Workin' for a while on a fishin' boat
Right outside of Delacroix.
But all the while I was alone
The past was close behind,
I seen a lot of women
But she never escaped my mind, and I just grew
Tangled up in blue.

She was workin' in a topless place
And I stopped in for a beer,
I just kept lookin' at the side of her face
In the spotlight so clear.
And later on as the crowd thinned out
I's just about to do the same,
She was standing there in back of my chair
Said to me, "Don't I know your name?"
I muttered somethin' underneath my breath,
She studied the lines on my face.
I must admit I felt a little uneasy
When she bent down to tie the laces of my shoe,
Tangled up in blue.

She lit a burner on the stove and offered me a pipe
"I thought you'd never say hello," she said
"You look like the silent type."
Then she opened up a book of poems
And handed it to me
Written by an Italian poet
From the thirteenth century.
And every one of them words rang true
And glowed like burnin' coal
Pourin' off of every page
Like it was written in my soul from me to you,
Tangled up in blue.

I lived with them on Montague Street
In a basement down the stairs,
There was music in the cafes at night
And revolution in the air.
Then he started into dealing with slaves
And something inside of him died.
She had to sell everything she owned
And froze up inside.
And when finally the bottom fell out
I became withdrawn,
The only thing I knew how to do
Was to keep on keepin' on like a bird that flew,
Tangled up in blue.

So now I'm goin' back again,
I got to get to her somehow.
All the people we used to know
They're an illusion to me now.
Some are mathematicians
Some are carpenter's wives.
Don't know how it all got started,
I don't know what they're doin' with their lives.
But me, I'm still on the road
Headin' for another joint
We always did feel the same,
We just saw it from a different point of view,
Tangled up in blue.


----------



## jazz lady

I was a bay tree
Quiet and unseen
I lived in stories but inside I kept a mystery
I was a starling
Nobody's darling
Flying around in perfect circles just for company

And now I'm ready
And now I'm ready
And now I'm ready to be extraordinary

A midnight airplane
A window blowing
I know I am another sparkle in the sky
I shine on copper
Still undiscovered
But you might see me in the corner of my eye

And now I'm ready
And now I'm ready
And now I'm ready to be extraordinary

Waking up to wake up someday
I am my own parade
Stopping off at a sidewalk cafe
Wind is playing in threes
Kick up confetti leaves
Seems as if it's all to say

And now I'm ready
And now I'm ready
And now I'm ready to be extraordinary

And now I'm ready
And now I'm ready
And now I'm ready to be extraordinary


----------



## jazz lady

Let it go,
Let it roll right off your shoulder
Don't you know
The hardest part is over
Let it in,
Let your clarity define you
In the end
We will only just remember how it feels

Our lives are made
In these small hours
These little wonders,
These twists & turns of fate
Time falls away,
But these small hours,
These small hours still remain

Let it slide,
Let your troubles fall behind you
Let it shine
Until you feel it all around you
And i don't mind
If it's me you need to turn to
We'll get by,
It's the heart that really matters in the end

Our lives are made
In these small hours
These little wonders,
These twists & turns of fate
Time falls away,
But these small hours,
These small hours still remain

All of my regret
Will wash away some how
But i can not forget
The way i feel right now

In these small hours
These little wonders
These twists & turns of fate
These twists & turns of fate
Time falls away but these small hours
These small hours, still remain,
Still remain
These little wonders
These twists & turns of fate
Time falls away
But these small hours
These little wonders still remain


----------



## MysticalMom

*Stevie Nicks*

Do you always trust your first initial feeling
Special knowledge holds truth bears believing
I turned around
And the water was closing all around
Like a glove
Like the love that had finally, finally found me
Then I knew
In the crystalline knowledge of you
Drove me thru the mountains
Thru the crystal-like clear water fountain
Drove me like a magnet
To the sea

How the faces of love have changed turning
the pages
And I have changed oh, but you...you remain
ageless
I turned around
And the water was closing all around
Like a glove
Like the love that had finally, finally found me
Then I knew
In the crystalline knowledge of you
Drove me thru the mountains
Thru the crystal-like clear water fountain
Drove me like a magnet
To the sea







I'm in one of "those" moods.


----------



## FireBrand

Get your bearings, know your time.
Don't you worry, weather's fine.
All the world knows what I'm saying,
All the world knows what I'm saying,
The world knows fine well.

Get together, work it out,
Simplicity is what it's about.
All the world knows what I'm saying,
All the world knows what I'm saying,
The world knows fine well


----------



## meangirl

Cheap Trick

Mother told me, yes, she told me I'd meet girls like you.
She also told me, "Stay away, you'll never know what you'll catch."
Well just the other day I heard of a soldier's falling off 
some Indonesian junk that's going round.

Mommy's alright, Daddy's alright, they just seem a little weird.
Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away, ay, aaaaaaaay.

Father says, "Your mother's right, she's really up on things."
"Before we married, Mommy served in the WACS in the Philippines."
Now, I had heard the WACS recruited old maids for the war.
But mommy isn't one of those, I've known her all these years.

Mommy's alright, Daddy's alright, they just seem a little weird.
Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away, ay, aaaaaaaay.

Whatever happened to all this season's losers of the year?
Every time I got to thinking, where'd they disappear?
When I woke up, Mom and Dad are rolling on the couch.
Rolling numbers, rock and rollin, got my Kiss records out.

Mommy's alright, Daddy's alright, they just seem a little weird.
Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away, ay, aaaaaaaay.

Awaaaaaay.
Awaaaaaay.

Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away.
(Mommy's alright, Daddy's alright)
Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away.
(Mommy's alright, Daddy's alright)
Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away.
(Mommy's alright, Daddy's alright)
Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away.
(Bun E's alright, Tommy's alright, Robin's alright, Rick's alright)
Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away.
(Were all alright, Were all alright, Were all alright, Were all alright!!!)
Surrender, surrender, but don't give yourself away.
(Mommy's alright, Daddy's alright)


----------



## BuffaloBill

I was tryin' to find my way home
But all I heard was a drone
Bouncing off a satellite
Crushin' the last lone American night
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?

I was spinnin' 'round a dead dial
Just another lost number in a file
Dancin' down a dark hole
Just searchin' for a world with some soul

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm

I want a thousand guitars
I want pounding drums
I want a million different voices speaking in tongues

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I was driving through the misty rain
Searchin' for a mystery train
Boppin' through the wild blue
Tryin' to make a connection to you

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm


----------



## meangirl

Nick Lowe

Oh, I can't take another heartache,
Though you say you're my friend, I'm at my wits' end!
You say you're love is bona fide,
But that don't coincide with the things that you do
And when I ask you to be nice, you say 

You've gotta be
Cruel to be kind in the right measure,
Cruel to be kind it's a very good sign,
Cruel to be kind means that I love you,
Baby, you've gotta be cruel to be kind. 

Well I do my best to understand dear,
But you still mystify, and I want to know why.
I pick myself up off the ground
To have you knock me back down again and again!
And when I ask you to explain, you say 

You've gotta be

Cruel to be kind in the right measure,
Cruel to be kind it's a very good sign,
Cruel to be kind means that I love you,
Baby, you've gotta be cruel to be kind. 

Well I do my best to understand dear,
But you still mystify, and I want to know why.
I pick myself up off the ground
To have you knock me back down again and again!
And when I ask you to explain, you say 

You've gotta be
Cruel to be kind in the right measure,
Cruel to be kind it's a very good sign,
Cruel to be kind means that I love you,
Baby, you've gotta be cruel to be kind...


----------



## BuffaloBill

You Better You Bet


You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.
You better you better you bet.


I call you on the telephone my
voice too rough with cigarettes.
I sometimes feel I should just go home
but I'm dealing with a memory that never forgets

I love to hear you say my name
especially when you say yes
I got your body right now on my mind
but I drunk myself blind to the sound of old T-Rex,Mmmmm
To the sound of old T-Rex oh,and Who's Next

Chorus:

When I say I love you you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you,cut you like a knife

I want those feeble minded axes overthrown
I'm not into your passport picture, I just like your nose
You welcome me with open arms and open legs
I know only fools have needs, but this one never begs

I don't really mind how much you love me
Ooh, a little is alright
When you say
come over and spend the night
Tonight
Tonight

Chorus:

When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
You better bet your life
Or love will cut you,cut you like a knife

I lay on the bed with you
We could make some book of records
Your dog keeps licking my nose
And chewing up all those letters
Saying "you better"

You better bet your life

You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now
You better love me, all the time now
You better shove me back into line now.

I showed up late one night
with a neon light for a Visa
But knowing I'm so eager to fight
can't make letting me in any easier

I know I been wearing crazy clothes
and I look pretty crappy sometimes
But my body feels so good
and I still sing a razor line everytime.

And when it comes to all night living
I know what I'm giving
I've got it all down to a tee
And it's free.

Chorus:

When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you scream you better,Ooooo!
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I love you, you say you better
You better you better you bet
When I say I need you, you scream you better
You better you better you bet


You better bet your life
Or love will cut you, just like a knife


----------



## meangirl

Metallica

Say your prayers little one 
don`t forget my son
To include everyone
I tuck you in
warm within
Keep you free from sin
'til the sandman he comes 


Sleep with one eye open
Gripping your pillow tight

Exit light
Enter night
Take my hand 
we're off to never never-land

Something's wrong, shut the light
Heavy thoughts tonight
And they aren't of snow white
Dreams of war
Dreams of liars
Dreams of dragons fire
And of things that will bite, yeah

Sleep with one eye open
Grippin your pillow tight

Exit light
Enter night
take my hand
we're off to never never-land

(whisper)
Now I lay me down to sleep (x 2)
Pray the lord my soul to keep (x 2)
If I die before I wake (x 2)
Pray the lord my soul to take (x 2)

Hush little baby don't say a word
And never mind that noise you heard
Its just the beasts under your bed
In your closet and in your head

Exit light
Enter night
Grain of sand

Exit light 
Enter Night
Take my hand!
we're off to never never-land


We're off to never never-land

Take my hand
We're off to never never-land
Take my hand
We're off to never never-land

We're off to never never-land


----------



## RoseRed

Goodnight, sweetheart, well, it's time to go,
Goodnight, sweetheart, well, it's time to go,
I hate to leave you, but I really must say,
Goodnight, sweetheart, goodnight.

(repeat)

Well, it's three o'clock in the morning,,
Baby, I just can't treat you right,
Well, I hate to leave you, baby,
Don't mean maybe, because I love you so.

(chorus)

Now, my mother and my father,
Might hear if I stay here too long,
One kiss and we'll part,
And you'd be going,
Although I hate to see you go.


----------



## meangirl

*pretender...*

Led Zeppelin

Should I fall out of love, my fire in the light
To chase a feather in the wind
Within the glow that weaves a cloak of delight
There moves a thread that has no end.
For many hours and days that pass ever soon
the tides have caused the flame to dim
At last the arm is straight, the hand to the loom
Is this to end or just begin?
All of my love,all of my love,oh,All of my love to you, now.
All of my love, all of my love, All of my love to you, now.
The cup is raised, the toast is made yet again
One voice is clear above the din
Proud Aryan one word, my will to sustain
For me, the cloth once more to spin 
All of my love, all of my love, oh, All of my love to you, now.
All of my love, all of my love, All of my love to you, child.
Yours is the cloth, mine is the hand that sews time
his is the force that lies within
Ours is the fire, all the warmth we can find, 
He is a feather in the wind
All of my love, all of my love, oh, All of my love to you, now.
All of my love, oh, yes, all of my love, to you now
All of my love to you, child.
Sometimes... hey hey hey, oh yeah, it's all all all of my love, all of my love,all of my love,to you now. all of my love, all of my love,
all of my love, to to you and you and you and yeah!i get a little bit, lonely. just standin' up...a little bit a-lonely


----------



## Kerad

*Garbage*: "*Fix Me Now*"

Things don't have to be this way
Catch me on a better day

Bury me above the clouds
All the way from here
Take away the things I need
Take away my fear

Hide me in a hollow sound
Happy evermore
Everything I had to give
Gave out long before

Fix me now I wish you would (Fix me now)
Bring me back to life (Fix me now)
Kiss me blind somebody should (Fix me now)
From hollow into light

Crashing silent broken down
Falling into night
Who gave up an who gave in
I'll go without a fight

Cut me down or cut me dead
Cut me in or out
Kiss me blind time after time
Take away my doubt

Fix me now I wish you would {Fix me now I wish you would} (Fix me now)
Bring me back to life (Fix me now)
Kiss me blind somebody should {Kiss me blind somebody should} (Fix me now)
From hollow into light

Things don't have to be this way
Catch me on a better day

Nowhere only down from here
Pick me off the floor
Take away the things I dream
One time one place one more

Fix me now I wish you would {Fix me now somebody should} (Fix me now)
Bring me back to life (Fix me now)
Kiss me blind somebody should {Fix me now somebody should} (Fix me now)
From hollow into

Fix me now I wish you would {Fix me now somebody should} (Fix me now)
Bring me back to life (Fix me now)
Kiss me blind somebody should {Fix me now somebody should} (Fix me now)
From hollow into light

Things don't have to be this way
Catch me on a better day
Things don't have to be this way
Catch me on a better day.


----------



## meangirl

*oh yeah!*

Since the moment I spotted you, 
Like walking around with little wings on my shoes, 
My stomach's filled with the butterflies, 

Ooh, and it's all right, 
Bouncing round from cloud to cloud, 
I'd got the feeling like I'm never gonna come down, 
If I'd said I didn't like it then you'd know I lied, 

Everytime I try to talk to you, 
I get tongue-tied, 
It turns out that everything I say to you, 
Comes out wrong and never comes out right. 

So I'll say why don't you and I, 
Get together and take on the world and be together forever, 
Heads we will, Tails we'll try again, 
So I'll say why don't you and I, 
Hold each other and fly to the moon and straight on to heaven, 
Cause without you they're never gonna let me in. 

When's this fever going to break? 
I think I've handled more than any man can take, 
I'm like a love-sick puppy chasing you around, 

Ooh, and it's all right, 
Bouncing round from cloud to cloud, 
I got the feeling like I'm never gonna come down,
If I'd said I didn't like it then you'd know I lied.

Everytime I try to talk to you, 
I get tongue-tied, 
It turns out that everything I say to you, 
Comes out wrong and never comes out right. 

So I'll say why don't you and I, 
Get together and take on the world and be together forever, 
Heads we will, Tails we'll try again, 
So I'll say why don't you and I, 
Get together and fly to the moon and straight on to heaven, 
Cause without you they're never gonna let me in. 

Slowly I begin to realize, 
This is never going to end 
Right about the same time you walk by, 
And I say 'Oh here we go again',
Oh! 

Everytime I try to talk to you, 
I get tongue-tied, 
It turns out that everything I say to you, 
Comes out wrong and never comes out right. 

So I'll say why don't you and I, 
Get together and take on the world and be together forever, 
Heads we will, Tails we'll try again, 
So I'll say why don't you and I, 
Get together and fly to the moon and straight on to heaven, 
Cause without you they're never gonna let me in. 

So I'll say why don't You and I, 
Get together and take on the world and be together forever, 
Heads we will, Tails we'll try again, 
So I'll say you why don't You and I, 
Get together and fly to the moon and straight on to heaven, 
Cause without you they're never gonna let me in.


----------



## FireBrand

As I did walk by Hampstead Fair
I came upon Mother Goose -- so I turned her loose --
she was screaming.
And a foreign student said to me --
was it really true there are elephants and lions too
in Piccadilly Circus?

Walked down by the bathing pond
to try and catch some sun.
Saw at least a hundred schoolgirls sobbing
into hankerchiefs as one.
I don't believe they knew
I was a schoolboy.

And a bearded lady said to me --
if you start your raving and your misbehaving --
you'll be sorry.
Then the chicken-fancier came to play --
with his long red beard (and his sister's weird:
she drives a lorry).

Laughed down by the putting green --
I popped `em in their holes.
Four and twenty labourers were labouring --
digging up their gold.
I don't believe they knew
that I was Long John Silver.

Saw Johnny Scarecrow make his rounds
in his jet-black mac (which he won't give back) --
stole it from a snow man.


----------



## BuffaloBill

Fat man sitting on a little stool
Takes the money from my hand while his eyes take a walk all over you
Hands me the ticket smiles and whispers good luck
Cuddle up angel cuddle up my little dove
We'll ride down baby into this tunnel of love

I can feel the soft silk of your blouse
And them soft thrills in our little fun house
Then the lights go out and it's just the three of us
You me and all that stuff we're so scared of
Gotta ride down baby into this tunnel of love

There's a crazy mirror showing us both in 5-D
I'm laughing at you you're laughing at me
There's a room of shadows that gets so dark brother
It's easy for two people to lose each other in this tunnel of love

it ought to be easy ought to be simple enough
Man meets woman and they fall in love
But the house is haunted and the ride gets rough
And you've got to learn to live with what you can't rise above if you want to ride on down in through this tunnel of love


----------



## BuffaloBill

Hey little girl is your daddy home
Did he go away and leave you all alone
I got a bad desire
I'm on fire

Tell me now baby is he good to you
Can he do to you the things that I do
I can take you higher
I'm on fire

Sometimes it's like someone took a knife baby
edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
and a freight train running through the
middle of my head
Only you can cool my desire
I'm on fire


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:


> As I did walk by Hampstead Fair
> I came upon Mother Goose -- so I turned her loose --
> she was screaming.
> And a foreign student said to me --
> was it really true there are elephants and lions too
> in Piccadilly Circus?
> 
> Walked down by the bathing pond
> to try and catch some sun.
> Saw at least a hundred schoolgirls sobbing
> into hankerchiefs as one.
> I don't believe they knew
> I was a schoolboy.
> 
> And a bearded lady said to me --
> if you start your raving and your misbehaving --
> you'll be sorry.
> Then the chicken-fancier came to play --
> with his long red beard (and his sister's weird:
> she drives a lorry).
> 
> Laughed down by the putting green --
> I popped `em in their holes.
> Four and twenty labourers were labouring --
> digging up their gold.
> I don't believe they knew
> that I was Long John Silver.
> 
> Saw Johnny Scarecrow make his rounds
> in his jet-black mac (which he won't give back) --
> stole it from a snow man.


 
Absolutely Classic Album!

If you do a search in this thread, you might be surprised...


----------



## Agee

dont want to work
I want to bang on the drum all day
I dont want to play
I just want to bang on the drum all day

Ever since I was a tiny boy
I dont want no candy
I dont need no toy
I took a stick and an old coffee can
I bang on that thing til I got
Blisters on my hand because

When I get older they think Im a fool
The teacher told me I should stay after school
She caught me pounding on the desk with my hands
But my licks was so hot
I made the teacher wanna dance
And thats why

Listen to this
Every day when I get home from work
I feel so frustrated
The boss is a jerk
And I get my sticks and go out to the shed
And I pound on that drum like it was the bosss head
Because

I can bang that drum
Hey, you wanna take a bang at it? 
I can do this all day


----------



## Agee

Leroy, boy, is that you? 
I thought your post-hangin days were through,
Sunk-in eyes and full of sighs,
Tell no lies, you get wise,
I tell you now were gonna pull you through,
Theres only one thing left that we can do.

We gotta get you a woman,
Its like nothin else to make you feel sure youre alive.
We gotta get you a woman,
We better get walkin, were wastin time talkin now.

Leroy, boy, youre my friend
You say how and Ill say when
Come and meet me down the street
Take a seat, its my treat
You may not ever get this chance again
That empty feelings just about to end.

Talkin bout life and what it means to you,
It dont mean nothin if it dont run through
I got one thing to say, you know its true
You got to find some time to get this thing together.

Talkin bout things about that special one
They may be stupid but they sure are fun
Ill give it to you while were on the run
Because we aint got time to get this thing together, cause we
Got to get together with a woman who has been around,
One who knows better than to let you down,
Lets hope theres still one left in this whole town,
And that shell take some time to get this thing together.

We gotta get you a woman
And when were through with you,
Well get me one too.


----------



## FireBrand

Airgasm said:


> dont want to work
> I want to bang on the drum all day
> I dont want to play
> I just want to bang on the drum all day
> 
> Ever since I was a tiny boy
> I dont want no candy
> I dont need no toy
> I took a stick and an old coffee can
> I bang on that thing til I got
> Blisters on my hand because
> 
> When I get older they think Im a fool
> The teacher told me I should stay after school
> She caught me pounding on the desk with my hands
> But my licks was so hot
> I made the teacher wanna dance
> And thats why
> 
> Listen to this
> Every day when I get home from work
> I feel so frustrated
> The boss is a jerk
> And I get my sticks and go out to the shed
> And I pound on that drum like it was the bosss head
> Because
> 
> I can bang that drum
> Hey, you wanna take a bang at it?
> I can do this all day


 

the 'Todd'-monster! What a class act!


----------



## Agee

Name your price
A ticket to paradise
I cant stay here any more
And Ive looked high and low
Ive been from shore to shore to shore
If theres a short cut Id have found it
But theres no easy way around it

Light of the world, shine on me
Love is the answer
Shine on us all, set us free
Love is the answer

Who knows why
Someday we all must die
Were all homeless boys and girls
And we are never heard
Its such a lonely world
People turn their heads and walk on by
Tell me, is it worth just another try? 

Tell me, are we alive, or just a dying planet? 
What are the chances? 
Ask the man in your heart for the answers

And when you feel afraid, love one another
When youve lost your way, love one another
When youre all alone, love one another
When youre far from home, love one another
When youre down and out, love one another
All your hopes run out, love one another
When you need a friend, love one another
When youre near the end, love one another
We got to love one another

Light of the world, you got to shine
Love will be a means, yeah, yeah
Shine on us all
Know that love can save the day
Just give it one more chance
Lord you just cant let it stop lord
Love is the answer
Got to be free to let love into your life
Let it shine


----------



## Agee

Your father was a rounder
He played that rock and roll
A leaper and a bounder
Down to his gypsy soul
The music was his angel
And sorrow was his star
And those of us who follow
Might hope to reach as far

Theyre walking slow in houston
Speechless in d.c.
Theres no way I could tell you
What he meant to me

Your mothers a survivor
Shell do what must be done
Her children will revive her
And help her see the sun
She almost knew that unison
But the singing stopped too soon
Now she shares the silence
With a man up in the moon

To speak of missing persons
Tonight theres only one
And we all carry with us what the mans begun

And you can sing this song
On july the fourth
In the sunny south and the frozen north
Its a day of loss, its your day of birth
Does it take a death to learn what a life is worth? 

Your brothers are all older
And theyll take it in their stride
The worlds a little colder
But manhoods on their side
Now youre the little girl-child
And you look so much like him
And hes right there inside you
Each time you want to sing

Sing of missing persons
Tonight theres only one
But hes where you can find him when its said and done

And we will sing this song
On july the fourth
From the sunny south and the frozen north
This will always be your day of birth
May you always see what your life is worth


----------



## Agee

Ive witnessed those one night stands
Must have played in a thousand bands
But Im just here tonight, tomorrow Ill be gone
Seen folks show their blacker sides
Seen them die just for foolish pride
And those drivers always ask to hear that same old song

Thats a big ten-four
From your back door
Just put that hammer down
This young man feels
Those eighteen wheels
That keep turning round to take me down to shaky town

Ive heard all those hard luck tales
From all of you u.s. males
Ive heard you tell those lies about the love youve know
And Ive followed those highway signs
And Ive run down those thin white lines
Like those drivers this old road is all I call my own

Thats a big ten-four
From your back door
Just put that hammer down
This young man feels
Those eighteen wheels
That keep turning round to take me down to shaky town


----------



## Agee

Im going to rent myself a house
In the shade of the freeway
Im going to pack my lunch in the morning
And go to work each day
And when the evening rolls around
Ill go on home and lay my body down
And when the morning light comes streaming in
Ill get up and do it again
Amen
Say it again
Amen

I want to know what became of the changes
We waited for love to bring
Were they only the fitful dreams
Of some greater awakening
Ive been aware of the time going by
They say in the end its the wink of an eye
And when the morning light comes streaming in
Youll get up and do it again
Amen

Caught between the longing for love
And the struggle for the legal tender
Where the sirens sing and the church bells ring
And the junk man pounds his fender
Where the veterans dream of the fight
Fast asleep at the traffic light
And the children solemnly wait
For the ice cream vendor
Out into the cool of the evening
Strolls the pretender
He knows that all his hopes and dreams
Begin and end there

Ah the laughter of the lovers
As they run through the night
Leaving nothing for the others
But to choose off and fight
And tear at the world with all their might
While the ships bearing their dreams
Sail out of sight

Im going to find myself a girl
Who can show me what laughter means
And well fill in the missing colors
In each others paint-by-number dreams
And then well put out dark glasses on
And well make love until our strength is gone
And when the morning light comes streaming in
Well get up and do it again
Get it up again

Im going to be a happy idiot
And struggle for the legal tender
Where the ads take aim and lay their claim
To the heart and the soul of the spender
And believe in whatever may lie
In those things that money can buy
Thought true love could have been a contender
Are you there? 
Say a prayer for the pretender
Who started out so young and strong
Only to surrender


----------



## FireBrand

She was a level-headed dancer on the road to alcohol
And I was just a soldier on my way to Montreal
Well she pressed her chest against me
About the time the juke box broke
Yeah, she gave me a peck on the back of the neck
And these are the words she spoke

Chorus:
Blow up your T.V. throw away your paper
Go to the country, build you a home
Plant a little garden, eat a lot of peaches
Try an find Jesus on your own 

Well, I sat there at the table and I acted real naive
For I knew that topless lady had something up her sleeve
Well, she danced around the bar room and she did the hoochy-coo
Yeah she sang her song all night long, tellin' me what to do

Repeat chorus:

Well, I was young and hungry and about to leave that place
When just as I was leavin', well she looked me in the face
I said "You must know the answer."
"She said, "No but I'll give it a try."
And to this very day we've been livin' our way
And here is the reason why

We blew up our T.V. threw away our paper
Went to the country, built us a home
Had a lot of children, fed 'em on peaches
They all found Jesus on their own


----------



## FireBrand

Dear Abby, Dear Abby ...
My feet are too long
My hair's falling out and my rights are all wrong
My friends they all tell me that I've no friends at all
Won't you write me a letter, Won't you give me a call 
Signed Bewildered
Bewildered, Bewildered...

Chorus:
You have no complaint
You are what your are and you ain't what you ain't
So listen up Buster, and listen up good
Stop wishing for bad luck and knocking on wood


Dear Abby, Dear Abby...
My fountain pen leaks
My wife hollers at me and my kids are all freaks
Every side I get up on is the wrong side of bed
If it weren't so expensive I'd wish I were dead
Signed Unhappy
Unhappy, Unhappy...

Repeat Chorus
Dear Abby, Dear Abby...
You won't believe this
But my stomach makes noises whenever I kiss
My girlfriend tells me It's all in my head
But my stomach tells me to write you instead
Signed Noise-maker
Noise-maker, Noise-maker

Repeat Chorus
Dear Abby, Dear Abby...
Well I never thought
That me and my girlfriend would ever get caught
We were sitting in the back seat just shooting the breeze
With her hair up in curlers and her pants to her knees
Signed Just Married
Just Married, Just Married...

Repeat Chorus


----------



## RoseRed

You have stolen my heart
You have stolen my heart

Invitation only, grand farewells
Crash the best one
Of the best ones
Clear liqour and
Cloudy eye
Too early to say goodnight

You have stolen my heart
You have stolen my heart

And from the bottle flow, we are in celebration
One good stretch before our hibernation
Our dreams are sure
And we all will sleep well
We'll sleep well

You have stolen
You have stolen my
You have stolen my heart

I watch you spin around
In the highest heels
You are the best one
Of the best ones
We all look like we feel

You have stolen my
You have stolen my
You have stolen my heart


----------



## jazz lady

*My earworm tonight...*

Life's like a road that you travel on
There's one day here and the next day gone
Sometimes you bend, sometimes you stand
Sometimes you turn your back to the wind

There's a world outside every darkened door
Where blues won't haunt you anymore
Where the brave are free and lovers soar
Come ride with me to the distant shore

We won't hesitate to break down the garden gate
There's not much time left today
yyyeeeaaahhhh!!!!!

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

Through all these cities and all these towns
It's in my blood and it's all around
I love you now like I loved you then
This is the road and these are the hands

From Mozambique to those Memphis nights
The Khyber Pass to Vancouver's lights
Knock me down get back up again
You're in my blood I'm not a lonely man

There's no load I can't hold
Road so rough, this I know
I'll be there when the light comes in
Just tell 'em we're survivors

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

There was a distance between you and I
A misunderstanding once but now
We look it in the eye

There's no load I can't hold
Road so rough this I know
I'll be there when the light comes in
Tell 'em we're survivors

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long


----------



## jazz lady

Cuttin' through the darkest night in my two headlights
Trying to keep it clear, but I'm losing it here to the twilight
There's a dead end to my left, there's a burning bush to my right
You aren't in sight, you aren't in sight

Do you want me, like I want you?
Or am I standing still, beneath the darkened sky?
Or am I standing still, with the scenery flying by?
Or am I standing still, out of the corner of my eye?
Was that you passing me by?

Mothers on the stoop, boys in souped-up coupes on this hot summer night
Between fight and flight is the blind man's sight and the choice that's right
I roll the window down, feel like I'm gonna drown in this strange town
Feel broken down, I feel broken down

Do you need me, like I need you?
Or am I standing still, beneath the darkened sky?
Or am I standing still, with the scenery flying by?
Or am I standing still, out of the corner of my eye?
Was that you passing me by?

Sweet sorrow is the call tomorrow
Sweet sorrow is the call tomorrow

Do you love me, like I love you?
Or am I standing still, beneath the darkened sky?
Or am I standing still, with the scenery flying by?
Or am I standing still, out of the corner of my eye?
Was that you passing me by?
Are you passing me by? (Passing me by)
Do you want me? (Passing me by)
Do you need me, like I need you too?
And do you want me, like I want you?
Are you passing me by?


----------



## jazz lady

Whatever gets you through the night it's alright, it's alright
It's your money or your life it's alright, it's alright
Don't need a sword to cut thru flowers oh no, oh no
Whatever gets you thru your life it's alright, it's alright
Do it wrong or do it right it's alright, it's alright
Don't need a watch to waste your time oh no, oh no

Hold me darling come on listen to me
I won't do you no harm
Trust me darling come on listen to me, come on listen to me
Come on listen listen

Whatever gets you to the light it's alright, it's alright
Out the blue or out of sight alright, alright
Don't need a gun to blow your mind oh no, oh no

Hold me darling come on listen to me
I won't do you no harm
Trust me darling come on listen to me, come on listen to me
Come on listen listen


----------



## BuffaloBill

FireBrand said:


> As I did walk by Hampstead Fair
> I came upon Mother Goose -- so I turned her loose --
> she was screaming.
> And a foreign student said to me --
> was it really true there are elephants and lions too
> in Piccadilly Circus?
> 
> Walked down by the bathing pond
> to try and catch some sun.
> Saw at least a hundred schoolgirls sobbing
> into hankerchiefs as one.
> I don't believe they knew
> I was a schoolboy.
> 
> And a bearded lady said to me --
> if you start your raving and your misbehaving --
> you'll be sorry.
> Then the chicken-fancier came to play --
> with his long red beard (and his sister's weird:
> she drives a lorry).
> 
> Laughed down by the putting green --
> I popped `em in their holes.
> Four and twenty labourers were labouring --
> digging up their gold.
> I don't believe they knew
> that I was Long John Silver.
> 
> Saw Johnny Scarecrow make his rounds
> in his jet-black mac (which he won't give back) --
> stole it from a snow man.



"Cross-Eyed Mary"

Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief --
if he had a rich man in his hand.
And who would steal the candy
from a laughing baby's mouth
if he could take it from the money man.
Cross-eyed Mary goes jumping in again.
She signs no contract
but she always plays the game.
Dines in Hampstead village
on expense accounted gruel,
and the jack-knife barber drops her off at school.
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys:
would rather make it with a letching grey.
Or maybe her attention is drawn by Aqualung,
who watches through the railings as they play.
Cross-eyed Mary finds it hard to get along.
She's a poor man's rich girl
and she'll do it for a song.
She's a rich man stealer
but her favour's good and strong:
She's the Robin Hood of Highgate --
helps the poor man get along.


----------



## Rael

A little Tull goes a long way...  

"A Passion Play (Part 1)"

[Lifebeats (Instrumental)]

[Prelude (Instrumental)]

[The Silver Cord]

"Do you still see me even here?"
(The silver cord lies on the ground.)
"And so I'm dead", the young man said
over the hill (not a wish away).
My friends (as one) all stand aligned
although their taxis came too late.
There was / a rush along the Fulham Road.
There was / a hush in the Passion Play.

Such a sense of glowing in the aftermath
ripe with rich attainments all imagined
sad misdeeds in disarray
the sore thumb screams aloud,
echoing out of the Passion Play.
All the old familiar choruses come crowding in a different key...
Melodies decaying in sweet dissonance.
There was a rush along the Fulham Road
into the Ever-passion Play.

And who comes here to wish me well?
A sweetly-scented angel fell.
She laid her head upon my disbelief
and bathed me with her ever-smile.
And with a howl across the sand
I go escorted by a band of gentlemen in leather bound
NO-ONE (but someone to be found).

[Re-Assuring Tune (Instrumental)]

[Memory Bank]

All along the icy wastes there are faces smiling in the gloom.
Roll up roll down, Feeling unwound? Step into the viewing room.
The cameras were all around.We've got you taped you're in the play.
Here's your I.D. (Ideal for identifying one and all.)
Invest your life in the memory bank ours the interest and we thank you.
The ice-cream lady wets her drawers, to see you in the passion play.
Take the prize for instant pleasure, captain of the cricket team
public speaking in all weathers, a knighthood from a queen.

[Best Friends]

All your best friends' telephones never cooled from the heat of your hand.
There's a line in a front-page story, 13 horses that also-ran.
Climb in your old umbrella. Does it have a nasty tear in the dome?
But the rain only gets in sometimes and the sun never leaves you alone,
you alone, you alone, you alone, you alone, you alone.

[Critique Oblique]

Lover of the black and white it's your first night.
The Passion Play, goes all the way, spoils your insight.
Tell me how the baby's made, how the lady's laid,
why the old dog howls in sadness.

And your little sister's immaculate virginity wings away on the bony shoulders
of a young horse named George who stole surreptitiously into her geography revision.
(The examining body examined her body.)
Actor of the low-high Q, let's hear your view.
Peek at the lines upon your sleeves since your memory won't do.
Tell me: how the baby's graded, how the lady's faded,
why the old dogs howl with madness.
All of this and some of that's the only way to skin the cat.
And now you've lost a skin or two, you're for us and we for you.
The dressing room is right behind, We've got you taped, you're in the play.
How does it feel to be in the play?
How does it feel to play the play?
How does it feel to be the play?

Man of passion rise again, we won't cross you out...
for we do love you like a son, of that there's no doubt.
Tell us: is it you who are here for our good cheer?
Or are we here for the glory, for the story, for the gory satisfaction
of telling you how absolutely awful you really are?
There was / a rush along the Fulham Road.
There was / a hush in the Passion Play.

[Forest Dance #1 (Instrumental)]

[The Story Of The Hare Who Lost His Spectacles]

[Words by Jeffrey Hammond]

[Spoken:]
This is the story of the hare who lost his spectacles.

Owl loved to rest quietly whilst no one was watching. Sitting on a fence one day,
he was surprised when suddenly a kangaroo ran close by. Now this may not
seem strange, but when Owl overheard Kangaroo whisper to no one in
particular, "The hare has lost his spectacles," well, he began to wonder.
Presently, the moon appeared from behind a cloud and there, lying on the grass
was hare. In the stream that flowed by the grass a newt. And sitting astride a
twig of a bush a bee. Ostensibly motionless, the hare was trembling with
excitement, for without his spectacles he was completely helpless. Where were
his spectacles? Could someone have stolen them? Had he mislaid them? What
was he to do? Bee wanted to help, and thinking he had the answer began:
"You probably ate them thinking they were a carrot." "No!" interrupted Owl,
who was wise. "I have good eye-sight, insight, and foresight. How could an
intelligent hare make such a silly mistake?" But all this time, Owl had been
sitting on the fence, scowling! Kangaroo were hopping mad at this sort of talk.
She thought herself far superior in intelligence to the others. She was their leader,
their guru. She had the answer: "Hare, you must go in search of the optician."
But then she realized that Hare was completely helpless without his spectacles.
And so, Kangaroo loudly proclaimed, "I can't send Hare in search of anything!"
"You can guru, you can!" shouted Newt. "You can send him with Owl." But Owl
had gone to sleep. Newt knew too much to be stopped by so small a problem
"You can take him in your pouch." But alas, Hare was much too big to fit into
Kangaroo's pouch. All this time, it had been quite plain to hare that the others
knew nothing about spectacles.
[Sung:] As for all their tempting ideas, well Hare didn't care. The lost spectacles were
his own affair. And after all, Hare did have a spare a-pair. A-pair.

[Forest Dance #2 (Instrumental)]

[The Foot Of Our Stairs]

We sleep by the ever-bright hole in the door,
eat in the corner, talk to the floor,
cheating the spiders who come to say "Please",
(politely). They bend at the knees.
Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs.
Old gentlemen talk of when they were young
of ladies lost and erring sons.
Lace-covered dandies revel (with friends)
pure as the truth, tied at both ends.
Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs.
Scented cathedral spire pointed down.
We pray for souls in Kentish Town.
A delicate hush the gods, floating by
wishing us well, pie in the sky.
God of ages, Lord of Time, mine is the right to be wrong.
Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs.
Jack rabbit mister spawn a new breed
of love-hungry pilgrims (no bodies to feed).
Show me a good man and I'll show you the door.
The last hymn is sung and the devil cries "More."

Well, I'm all for leaving and that being done,
I've put in a request to take up my turn
in that forsaken paradise that calls itself "Hell"
where no-one has nothing and nothing is well meaning fool,
pick up thy bed and rise up from your gloom smiling.
Give me your hate and do as the loving heathen do.

[Overseer Overture]

Colours I've none, dark or light, red, white or blue.
Cold is my touch (freezing).

Summoned by name - I am the overseer over you.
Given this command to watch o'er our miserable sphere.
Fallen from grace, called on to bring sun or rain.
Occasional corn from my oversight grew.
Fell with mine angels from a far better place,
offering services for the saving of face.
Now you're here, you may as well admire
all whom living has retired from the benign reconciliation.
Legends were born surrounding mysterious lights
seen in the sky (flashing).
I just lit a ### then took my leave in the blink of an eye.
Passionate play join round the maypole in dance
(primitive rite) (wrongly).
Summoned by name I am the overseer over you.

[Flight From Lucifer]

Flee the icy Lucifer. Oh he's an awful fellow!
What a mistake! I didn't take a feather from his pillow.
Here's the everlasting rub... neither am I good or bad.
I'd give up my halo for a horn and the horn for the hat I once had.
I'm only breathing. There's life on my ceiling.
The flies there are sleeping quietly.
Twist my right arm in the dark.
I would give two or three for
one of those days that never made
impressions on the old score.
I would gladly be a dog barking up the wrong tree.
Everyone's saved we're in the grave.
See you there for afternoon tea.
Time for awaking the tea lady's making
a brew-up and baking new bread.
Pick me up at half past none
there's not a moment to lose.
There is the train on which I came.
On the platform are my old shoes.
Station master rings his bell.
Whistles blow and flags wave.
A little of what you fancy does you good (Or so it should).
I thank everybody
for making me welcome.
I'd stay but my wings have just dropped off.

[10.08 To Paddington (Instrumental)]

[Magus Perde]

Hail! Son of kings make the ever-dying sign
cross your fingers in the sky for those about to BE.
There am I waiting along the sand.
Cast your sweet spell upon the land and sea.
Magus Perde, take your hand from off the chain.
Loose a wish to still, the rain, the storm about to BE.
Here am I (voyager into life).
Tough are the soles that tread the knife's edge.
Break the circle,stretch the line, call upon the devil.
Bring the gods, the gods' own fire
In the conflict revel.
The passengers upon the ferry crossing, waiting to be born,
renew the pledge of life's long song rise to the reveille horn.
Animals queueing at the gate that stands upon the shore
breathe the ever-burning fire that guards the ever-door.

Man - son of man - buy the flame of ever-life
(yours to breathe and breath the pain of living)... living BE!
Here am I! Roll the stone away
from the dark into ever-day.

[Epilogue]
There was a rush along the Fulham Road
into the Ever-passion Play.


----------



## BuffaloBill

As the moon slips up, and the sun sets down,
I'm a highrise jockey, and I'm heaven-bound.
Do the workboot shuffle, loose brains from brawn.
I'm a monkey puzzle and the lid is on.

Can you guess my name? Can you guess my trade?
I'm going to catch you anyway.
You might be right. I'll give you guesses three.
Feel me climbing up your knee.

Guess what I am. I'm a steel monkey.

Now some men hustle and some just think.
And some go running before you blink.
Some look up and some look down
from three hundred feet above the ground.

Can you guess my name? And can you guess my trade?
Well, I won't rest before the world is made.
Arm in arm the angels fly.
Keep me from falling out the sky.

Steel monkey.

I work in the thunder and I work in the rain.
I work at my drinking, and I feel no pain.
I work on women, if they want me to.
You can have me climb all over you.

Now, have you guessed my name?
And have you guessed my trade?
I'm cheap at the money I get paid.
In the sulphur city, where men are men,
we bolt those beams then climb again.

Steel monkey.


----------



## FireBrand

There's a Red House over yonder
That's where my baby stays
There's a Red House over yonder, baby
That's where my baby stays

Well, I ain't been home to see my baby,
in ninety nine and one half days.
'Bout time I see her,
Wait a minute something's wrong here
The key won't unlock the door.

Wait a minute something's wrong baby,
Lord, have mercy, this key won't unlock this door,
something's goin' on here.
I have a bad bad feeling
that my baby don't live here no more.

That's all right, I still got my guitar
Look out now . . . 

I might as well go on back down 
go back 'cross yonder over the hill
I might as well go back over yonder
way back over yonder 'cross the hill,
(That's where I came from.)

'Cause if my baby don't love me no more,
I know her sister will!


----------



## BuffaloBill

Guitar and Pen Lyrics


You're alone above the street somewhere
Wondering how you'll ever count out there

You can walk, you can talk, you can fight
But inside you've got something to write
In your hand you hold your only friend
Never spend your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen

When you take up a pencil and sharpen it up
When you're kicking the fence and still nothing will budge
When the words are immobile until you sit down
Never feel they're worth keeping, they're not easily found
Then you know in some strange, unexplainable way
You must really have something
Jumping, thumping, fighting, hiding away
Important to say

When you sing through the verse and you end in a scream
And you swear and you curse 'cause the rhyming ain't clean
But it suddenly comes after years of delay
You pick up your guitar, you can suddenly play
When your fingers are bleeding and the knuckles are white
Then you can be sure, you can open the door
Get off of the floor tonight
You have something to write

When you want to complain, there's no one can stop you
But when your music proclaims, there's no one can top you
You are wearing you heart on your jumping feet
You've got a head start away from the street

But is that what you want, to be rich and be gone?
Could be there's just one thing left in the end
Your guitar and your pen

When you sing to your mum, and you hum and you croon
And she says that she'd like it "with more of a tune"
And you smash your guitar at the end of the bed
Then you stick it together and start writing again
And you know that it won't be too long 'til your back
To bring her some money, she's calling you "honey"
Stashed in a bloody great sack
In your Cadillac

You're alone
You're alone

You're alone above the street somewhere
Wondering how you'll ever count out there

You can walk, you can talk, you can fight
But inside you've got something to write
In your hand you hold your only friend
Never spend your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen

Never spend your guitar or your pen


----------



## jazz lady

*Tonight's earworm...*

It ain't no joke I'd like to buy the world a toke
And teach the world to sing in perfect harmony
And teach the world to snuff the fires and the liars
Hey I know it's just a song but it's spice for the recipe
This is a love attack I know it went out but it's back.
It's just like any fad it retracts before impact
And just like fashion it's a passion for the with it and hip
If you got the goods they'll come and buy it just to stay in the clique

So don't delay act now supplies are running out
Allow if you're still alive six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow there may be a tomorrow
But if the offer is shun you might as well be walkin' on the sun

Twenty-five years ago they spoke out and they broke out
Of recession and oppression and together they toked
And they folked out with guitars around a bonfire
Just singin' and clappin' man what the hell happened
Then some were spellbound some were hellbound
Some they fell down and some got back up and
Fought back 'gainst the melt down
And their kids were hippie chicks all hypocrites
Because fashion is smashin' the true meaning of it

So don't delay act now supplies are running out
Allow if you're still alive six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow there may be a tomorrow
But if the offer is shun you might as well be walkin' on the sun

It ain't no joke when a mama's handkerchief is soaked
With her tears because her baby's life has been revoked
The bond is broke up so choke up and focus on the close up
Mr. Wizard can't perform no godlike hocus-pocus
So don't sit back kick back and watch the world get bushwhacked
News at 10:00 your neighborhood is under attack
Put away the crack before the crack puts you away
You need to be there when your baby's old enough to relate

So don't delay act now supplies are running out
Allow if you're still alive six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow there may be a tomorrow
But if the offer is shun you might as well be walkin' on the sun


----------



## jazz lady

Another turning point, a fork stuck in the road
Time grabs you by the wrist, directs you where to go
So make the best of this test, and don't ask why
It's not a question, but a lesson learned in time

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

So take the photographs, and still frames in your mind
Hang it on a shelf in good health and good time
Tattoos of memories and dead skin on trial
For what it's worth it was worth all the while

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right. 
I hope you had the time of your life. 

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right. 
I hope you had the time of your life. 

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right. 
I hope you had the time of your life.


----------



## jazz lady

So open up your morning light
And say a little prayer for I
You know that if we are to stay alive
And see the peace in every eye

She had two babies
One was six months one was three
In the war of '44
Every telephone ring
Every heartbeat stinging
When she thought it was God calling her
Oh would her son grow to know his father

I don't want to wait
For our lives to be over
I want to know right know
What will it be
I don't want to wait
For our lives to be over
Will it be yes or will it be
Sorry

He showed up all wet
On the rainy front step
Wearing shrapnel in his skin
And the war he saw
Lives inside him still
It's so hard to be gentle and warm
The years passed by and now
He has granddaughters

I don't want to wait
For our lives to be over
I want to know right know
What will it be
I don't want to wait
For our lives to be over
Will it be yes or will it be
Sorry

Oh so you look at me
From across the room
You're wearing your anguish again
Believe me, I know the feeling
It sucks you into the jaws of anger
Oh, so dig a little more deeply, my love
All we have is the very moment
And I don't want to do what
His father and his father and his father did
I want to be here now

So open up your morning light
And say a little prayer for I
You know that if we are to stay alive
And see the peace in every eye

I don't want to wait
For our lives to be over
I want to know right know
What will it be
I don't want to wait
For our lives to be over
Will it be yes or will it be
Sorry

I don't want to wait
For our lives to be over
I want to know right know
What will it be
I don't want to wait
For our lives to be over
Will it be yes or will it be
Sorry

So open up your morning light
And say a little prayer for I
You know that if we are to stay alive
And see warmth in every eye


----------



## Dye Tied

*Blue morning, blue morning
Wrapped on strands of fist and bone
Curiousity, Kitten, doesn't have to mean your on your own
You can look outside your window
He doesn't have to know
We can talk a while Baby
We can take it nice and slow

CHORUS
All your life, is such a shame, shame, shame
All your love, is just a dream, dream, dream

Well
Are you happy when you're sleeping?
Does he keep you safe and warm?
Does he tell you when you're sorry?
Does he tell you when you're wrong?
Well, I've been watching you for hours
It's been years since we were born
We were perfect when we started
I've been wondering where we've gone

CHORUS

Well, I dreamt I saw you walkin'
Up a hillside in the snow
Casting shadows on the winter sky
As you stood there counting crows
One for sorrow, two for joy
three for girls, and four for boys
five for silver, six for gold
seven for a secret never to be told

There's a bird that nests inside you
sleeping underneath your skin
yeah, when you open up your wings to speak
I wish you'd let me in

CHORUS

open up your eyes
you can see the flames, flames, flames
of your wasted life
you should be asha-a-amed

And you don't want to waste your life, Baby
And you don't wanna waste your life. now, Darlin'
You don't wanna waste your life, Baby
You don't wanna waste your life, now, Darlin'
And, You don't wanna waste your life Baby
I said, You don't wanna waste your life now Darlin
You don't wanna waste your life now Baby
Ahh, you don't wanna waste your life now, Darlin

Change, change, change (3 times)

I walk along these hillsides in the summer 'neath the sunshine
I am feathered by the moonlight fallin' down on me
I said I will walk along these hillsides in the summer
neath the moonlight
I am feathered by the moonlight falling down on me
I will walk along these hillsides in the summer neath the sunshine
I am feathered by the moonlight fallin' down on me

Change change change (repeat to end) *


----------



## Dye Tied

*I was down at the New Amsterdam staring at this
yellow-haired girl
Mr. Jones strikes up a conversation with this black-
haired flamenco dancer
She dances while his father plays guitar
She's suddenly beautiful
We all want something beautiful
I wish I was beautiful
So come dance this silence down through the morning
Cut up, Maria! Show me some of them Spanish dances
Pass me a bottle, Mr. Jones
Believe in me
Help me believe in anything
I want to be someone who believes
Mr. Jones and me tell each other fairy tales
Stare at the beautiful women
"She's looking at you. Ah, no, no, she's looking at me."
Smiling in the bright lights
Coming through in stereo
When everybody loves you, you can never be lonely
I will paint my picture
Paint myself in blue and red and black and gray
All of the beautiful colors are very very meaningful
Gray is my favorite color
I felt so symbolic yesterday
If I knew Picasso
I would buy myself a gray guitar and play
Mr. Jones and me look into the future
Stare at the beautiful women
"She's looking at you.
I don't think so. She's looking at me."
Standing in the spotlight
I bought myself a gray guitar
When everybody loves me, I will never be lonely
I want to be a lion
Everybody wants to pass as cats
We all want to be big big stars, but we got different
reasons for that
Believe in me because I don't believe in anything
and I want to be someone to believe
Mr. Jones and me stumbling through the barrio
Yeah we stare at the beautiful women
"She's perfect for you, Man, there's got to be
somebody for me."
I want to be Bob Dylan
Mr. Jones wishes he was someone just a little more
funky
When everybody loves you, son, that's just about as
funky as you can be
Mr. Jones and me staring at the video
when I look at the television, I want to see me staring
right back at me
We all want to be big stars, but we don't know why
and we don't know how
But when everybody loves me, I'm going to be just
about as happy as I can be
Mr. Jones and me, we're gonna be big stars...*


----------



## Nanny Pam

*WATUSI  *
by The Orlons



Wah, wah-a Watusi 
C'mon and take a chance and get-a with this dance 
Wah, wah-a Watusi 
Oh, baby, it's the dance made-a for romance (shoo-bop, shoo-bop, ahh) 

Baby, baby, when you do The Twist 
Never, never do you get yourself kissed 
'cause you're always dancin' far apart 
The Watusi, girl, is-a really smart 

Wah-a, wah, wah-a Watusi 
C'mon and take a chance and get-a with this dance (shoo-bop, shoo-bop, ahh) 

Baby, baby, when you do The Fly 
Your arms are wasted wavin' in the sky 
Come on and hold me like a lover should 
The Watusi makes you feel so good 

Wah-a, wah, wah-a Watusi 
Oh, baby, it's the dance made-a for romance 
Yay!! 

(shoo-bop, shoo-bop, ahh) 

Baby, baby, that's the way it goes 
Nothing happens when you Mash Potatoes 
I just gotta fall in love with you 
Watusi is the dance to do 

Wah-a, wah, wah-a Watusi 
C'mon and take a chance and get-a with this dance 

Wah, wah-a Watusi 
FADE 
Oh, baby, it's the dance made-a for romance


----------



## jazz lady

I see nothing in your eyes, and the more I see the less I like.

Is it over yet, in my head?

I know nothing of your kind, and I won't reveal your evil mind.

Is it over yet? I can't win.

So sacrifice yourself, and let me have what's left.
I know that I can find the fire in your eyes.
I'm going all the way, get away, please.

You take the breath right out of me.
You left a hole where my heart should be.
You got to fight just to make it through,
'cause I will be the death of you.

This will be all over soon.
Pour salt into the open wound.

Is it over yet? Let me in.

So sacrifice yourself, and let me have what's left.
I know that I can find the fire in your eyes.
I'm going all the way, get away, please.

You take the breath right out of me.
You left a hole where my heart should be.
You got to fight just to make it through,
'cause I will be the death of you.

I'm waiting, I'm praying, realize, start hating.

You take the breath right out of me.
You left a hole where my heart should be.
You got to fight just to make it through,
'cause I will be the death of you.


----------



## FireBrand

*the rainmakers*

Who remembers hearing this one on WHFS

YouTube - The Rainmakers - Big Fat Blonde


Big Fat Blonde
I want a big fat blonde to hold my hand
To keep this skinny boy from blowing away in the wind
I want a big fat blonde, ooo-oui
A big fat blonde
Mama mamamama keep your skinny girls at home
Cause this skinny boy wants a big fat blonde

Me and my big fat blonde we like to fight and scratch
I know I'll be the loser of the wrestling match
With a big fat blonde, ooo-oui
A big fat blonde
Mamamamamama keep your skinny girls at home
Cause this skinny boy wants a big fat blonde

Well, I'm talking six-foot Swede
40-30-40
Amazon bombshell
Tall damp and dirty
Talking six-foot blonde
Hubba-hubba

Me and J.D. Salinger
Are sitting on your porch
I want a date with your sister
I'm doing it for
A big fat blonde

Inside everybody there's a big fat blonde
If you don't believe me, take a look around
Big fat blondes everywhere
Big fat blondes
Mama keep those skinny girls at home
Cause this skinny boy wants a big fat blonde


----------



## Rael

I know this was posted by Airgasm in Feb 2005, but worth posting again...
JUNGLELAND by Bruce Springsteen

The rangers had a homecoming in Harlem late last night
And the Magic Rat drove his sleek machine over the Jersey state line
Barefoot girl sitting on the hood of a Dodge
Drinking warm beer in the soft summer rain
The Rat pulls into town rolls up his pants
Together they take a stab at romance and disappear down Flamingo Lane

Well the Maximum Lawman run down Flamingo chasing the Rat and the barefoot girl
And the kids round here look just like shadows always quiet, holding hands
From the churches to the jails tonight all is silence in the world
As we take our stand down in Jungleland

The midnight gang's assembled and picked a rendezvous for the night
They'll meet 'neath that giant Exxon sign that brings this fair city light
Man there's an opera out on the Turnpike
There's a ballet being fought out in the alley
Until the local cops, Cherry Tops, rips this holy night
The street's alive as secret debts are paid
Contacts made, they vanished unseen
Kids flash guitars just like switch-blades hustling for the record machine
The hungry and the hunted explode into rock 'n' roll bands
That face off against each other out in the street down in Jungleland

In the parking lot the visionaries dress in the latest rage
Inside the backstreet girls are dancing to the records that the D.J. plays
Lonely-hearted lovers struggle in dark corners
Desperate as the night moves on, just a look and a whisper, and they're gone

(Fantastic sax solo by the Big Man Clarence Clemmons)

Beneath...the city...two hearts beat
Soul engines running through a night so tender
in a bedroom locked
In whispers of soft...refusal..and then...surrender
in the tunnels uptown
the Rat's own dream guns him down
as shots echo down them hallways in the night
No one watches when the ambulance pulls away
Or as the girl shuts out the bedroom light

Outside the street's on fire in a real death waltz
between flesh and what's fantasy and the poets down here
don't write nothing at all, they just stand back and let it all be
And in the quick of the night they reach for their moment
and try to make an honest stand...
but they wind up wounded,
not even dead
Tonight....in....Jung...le...land


----------



## BuffaloBill

was tryin' to find my way home
But all I heard was a drone
Bouncing off a satellite
Crushin' the last lone American night
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?

I was spinnin' 'round a dead dial
Just another lost number in a file
Dancin' down a dark hole
Just searchin' for a world with some soul

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm

I want a thousand guitars
I want pounding drums
I want a million different voices speaking in tongues

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I was driving through the misty rain
Searchin' for a mystery train
Boppin' through the wild blue
Tryin' to make a connection to you

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm


----------



## Kerad

*Motley Crue: Looks That Kill*

Now listen up
She's razor sharp
If she don't get her way
She'll slice you apart
Now she's a cool, cool BLACK
She moves like a cat
If you don't get her name
Well you might not make it back

She's got the looks that kill, That kill
She's got the looks that kill, That kill
She's got the look

She's got looks that kill
She's got looks that kill

Now she's bulletproof
She keeps her motor clean
Oh, and believe me, you
She's a number thirteen
The clock strikes midnight
She's lookin' louder and louder
She's gonna turn on HER juice, boy
Well then she'll turn on her power

She's got the looks that kill, That kill
She's got the looks that kill, That kill
She's got the look

She's got looks that kill
She's got looks that kill

She's got looks that kill
She's got the look

[Solo:]

Hey!

Now listen up
She's razor sharp
If she don't get her way
She'll slice you apart
Well she's a cool, cool BLACK
Moves like a cat
If you don't get her name
You might not make it back

She's got the looks that kill, That kill
She's got the looks that kill, That kill
She's got the look

She's got looks that kill
She's got looks that kill
(repeat to fade)


----------



## meangirl

*More Crue!*

Little Miss Muffet
Sweet girl's school stuff and
A country smile and charm
Out in the back
Of my '58 Chevy
She said she'd do me no harm

You know she makes me feel good
Just like a bad girl should

She goes down
She goes down
She goes down
Down, down, down

Sassy little lassie
Walking right past me
Down in Tennessee
Always a lady
I love Southern ladies
They just know how to please

It's like connecting the dots
Start at the bottom, lick it to the top She goes down
She goes down
She goes down
Down, down, down

All of the day
All of the night
Lick those lips
Do you up right
Up and down
Round and round
Round the world
Scream it out

You know she makes me feel good
C'ya out in Hollywood

Flat on my back she goes down
For backstage pass, she goes down
With all of my friends, she goes down
She gives heart attack, she goes...

She goes down
She goes down
She goes down


----------



## meangirl

*One last Crue....*

The blade of my knife
Faced away from your heart
Those last few nights
It turned and sliced you apart
This love that I tell
Now feels lonely as hell
From this padded prison cell

So many times I said
You'd only be mine
I gave my blood and my tears
And loved you cyanide
When you took my lips
I took your breath
Sometimes love's better off dead

You're all I need, make you only mine
I loved you so I set you free
I had to take your life
You're all I need, you're all I need
You're all I need, And I loved you so
But you didn't love me 
Laid out cold, Now we're both alone
But killing you helped me keep you home
I guess it was bad
Cause love can be sad
But we finally made the news

Tied up smiling
I thought you were happy
Never opened your eyes
I thought you were napping
I got so much to learn
About love in this world
But we finally made the news

You're all I need, make you only mine
I loved you So I set you free
I had to take your life
You're all I need, you're all I need
You're all I need and I loved you so
So I put you to sleep

You're all I need, make you only mine
You're all I need, you're all I need
You're all I need, you're all I need
All I need, you're all I need
All I need, you're all I need
You're all I need, you're all I need


----------



## Kerad

Faster Pussycat:  

Nobody knows how to tie the simple knots that I know
Getting weak in the knees and your bruises are beginning to show
The only way she knows how to take it is blow by blow
Strapped to the rack with a slap on the ass should make her eyes
glow

I ain't no boy of bondage, you can use it, you can use it
I'm a loose lip talkin jockey with a whip & track to prove it
I'm the dehumanizing master
You better start your talking, cause I get what I go after

Where, where there's a whip, there's a way
Where, where there's a whip, there's a way
The devil in she likes the sweet beatin dreams everyday
Where, where there's a whip, there's a way

When it's time to leave the baby I'll let you know
I've got you buckled to the floorboards
Got you screamin like a pooch on a leash to let you go
She grinds her leather like Liberace rhines a stone
She rides just like a pony gonna sign that filly up for the rodeo

I ain't no boy of bondage, you can use it, you can use it
I'm a loose lip talkin jockey with a whip & track to prove it
I'm the dehumanizing master
You better start your talking, cause I get what I go after

Where, where there's a whip, there's a way
Where, where there's a whip, there's a way
The devil in she likes the sweet beatin dreams everyday
Where, where there's a whip, there's a way

Nobody knows how to tie the simple knots that I know
She grinds her leather like Liberace rhines a stone
Getting weak in the knees and your bruises are beginning to show
She rides just like a pony gonna sign that filly up for the rodeo

I ain't no boy of bondage, you can use it, you can use it
I'm a loose lip talkin jockey with a whip & track to prove it
I'm the dehumanizing master
You better start your talking, cause I get what I go after

Where, where there's a whip, there's a way
Where, where there's a whip, there's a way
The devil in she likes the sweet beatin dreams everyday
Where, where there's a whip, there's a way


----------



## FireBrand

*Free - Alright Now*

Free - All Right Now

There she stood in the street
Smiling from her head to her feet
I said: "Hey, what is this now baby"
Maybe, maybe she's in need of a kiss
I said: "Hey, what's your name, baby
Maybe we can see things the same
Now don't you wait or hesitate
Let's move before they raise the parking rate", ow
All right now, baby it'sa all right now
All right now, baby it's a all right now, oh my wow
Let me tell you now, uh,
I took her home to my place
Watching every move on her face
She said: "Look, what's your game, baby
Are you tryin' to put in shame"
I said: "Slow, don't go so fast
Don't you think that love can last"
She said: "Love, Lord above, eh
Now you're tryin' to trick me in love", ow
All right now, baby it'sa all right now
All right now, baby it's a all right now, oh my I said
Ooh
Yeh
come on come up
Let me tell ya what is about now
Right now
Took her home yeh to my place
Watching every move on her face
She said: "Look, uh what's your name, baby
Are you tryin' t`put me in shame"
I said: "Slow, don't go so fast
Don't you think that love can last"
She said: "Love, Lord above,
Now you're tryin' to trick me in love", ow
All right now, baby it'sa all right now yeh
All right now, baby it's a all right now


----------



## meangirl

*Aerosmith*

Sweet Emotion
Sweet Emotion

You talk about things that nobody cares
You're wearing out things that nobody wears
You're calling my name but I gotta make clear
I can't say baby where I'll be in a year


WhenSome Sweat Hog mama with a face like a gent
Said my get up and go musta got up and went
Well I got good news, she's a real good liar
'Cause the backstage boogie set your pants on fire

Sweet Emotion
Sweet Emotion

when I pulled into town in a police car
Your daddy said I took it just a little too far
You're telling me things but your girlfriend lied
You can't catch me 'cause the rabbit done died
Yes it did

You stand in the front just a shakin' your ass
I'll take you backstage, you can drink from my glass
I'll talk about something you're sure to understand
'Cause a month on the road an' I'll be eating from your hand


----------



## meangirl

*The Ramones*

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated
Nothin' to do no where to go-o-oh I wanna be sedated
Just get me to the airport put me on a plane
Hurry hurry hurry before I go insane
I can't control my fingers I can't control my brain
Oh no oh oh oh oh

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated
Nothin' to do no where to go-o-oh I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair get me on a plane
Hurry hurry hurry before I go insane
I can't control my fingers I can't control my brain
oh no oh oh oh oh

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated
Nothin' to do no where to go-o-oh I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair get me to the show
Hurry hurry hurry before I go loco
I can't control my fingers I can't control my toes
Oh no oh oh oh oh

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go I wanna be sedated
Nothin' to do no where to go-o-oh I wanna be sedated
Just put me in a wheelchair get me to the show
Hurry hurry hurry before I go loco
I can't control my fingers I can't control my toes
Oh no oh oh oh oh

bam-bam-ba-bam ba-bam-bam-ba-bam I wanna be sedated
bam-bam-ba-bam ba-bam-bam-ba-bam I wanna be sedated
bam-bam-ba-bam ba-bam-bam-ba-bam I wanna be sedated
bam-bam-ba-bam ba-bam-bam-ba-bam I wanna be sedated


----------



## Kerad

*AC/DC: Have A Drink On Me*

Whiskey, gin and brandy
With a glass I'm pretty handy
I'm trying to walk a straight line
On sour mash and cheap wine

So join me for a drink boys
We're gonna make a big noise
So don't worry about tomorrow
Take it today
Forget about the tip
We'll get hell to pay


Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Yeah
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
On me

Come on

Dizzy, drunk and fightin'
On tequila white lightnin'
My glass is getting shorter
On whiskey, ice and water

So come on and have a good time
And get blinded out of your mind
So don't worry about tomorrow
Take it today
Forget about the cheque
We'll get hell to pay

Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me

On me

Get stoned

Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Yeah
Have a drink on me
Come on

Oooh


Gonna roll around
Gonna hit the ground
Take another swing
Have another drink
Gonna drink it dry
Gonna get me high
Come on all the boys
Make a noise


Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink on me
Have a drink oooooooon 


me!!!!




:larry"


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> Whiskey, gin and brandy
> With a glass I'm pretty handy
> I'm trying to walk a straight line
> On sour mash and cheap wine
> 
> So join me for a drink boys
> We're gonna make a big noise
> So don't worry about tomorrow
> Take it today
> Forget about the tip
> We'll get hell to pay
> 
> 
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Yeah
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> On me
> 
> Come on
> 
> Dizzy, drunk and fightin'
> On tequila white lightnin'
> My glass is getting shorter
> On whiskey, ice and water
> 
> So come on and have a good time
> And get blinded out of your mind
> So don't worry about tomorrow
> Take it today
> Forget about the cheque
> We'll get hell to pay
> 
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> 
> On me
> 
> Get stoned
> 
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Yeah
> Have a drink on me
> Come on
> 
> Oooh
> 
> 
> Gonna roll around
> Gonna hit the ground
> Take another swing
> Have another drink
> Gonna drink it dry
> Gonna get me high
> Come on all the boys
> Make a noise
> 
> 
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink on me
> Have a drink oooooooon
> 
> 
> me!!!!


 
I think I will


----------



## FireBrand

Kerad said:


> :larry"


----------



## Kerad

FireBrand said:


>



:social:!!!


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


>


 


Kerad said:


> :social:!!!


 
  Supermen!! 

I took a walk around the world to 
Ease my troubled mind 
I left my body laying somewhere 
In the sands of time 
I watched the world float to the dark 
Side of the moon 
I feel there is nothing I can do, yeah 

I watched the world float to the 
Dark side of the moon 
After all I knew it had to be something 
To do with you 
I really don't mind what happens now and then 
As long as you'll be my friend at the end 

If I go crazy then will you still 
Call me Superman 
If I'm alive and well, will you be 
There holding my hand 
I'll keep you by my side with 
My superhuman might 
Kryptonite 

You called me strong, you called me weak 
But your secrets I will keep 
You took for granted all the times I 
Never let you down 
You stumbled in and bumped your head, if 
Not for me then you would be dead 
I picked you up and put you back 
On solid ground 

If I go crazy then will you still 
Call me Superman 
If I'm alive and well will you be 
There holding my hand 
I'll keep you by my side with my 
Superhuman might 
Kryptonite 

//Oh whoa whoa//


----------



## meangirl

*A classic!*

A long, long time ago...
I can still remember
How that music used to make me smile.
And I knew if I had my chance
That I could make those people dance
And, maybe, they’d be happy for a while.

But february made me shiver
With every paper I’d deliver.
Bad news on the doorstep;
I couldn’t take one more step.

I can’t remember if I cried
When I read about his widowed bride,
But something touched me deep inside
The day the music died.

So bye-bye, miss american pie.
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
And them good old boys were drinkin’ whiskey and rye
Singin’, "this’ll be the day that I die.
"this’ll be the day that I die."

Did you write the book of love,
And do you have faith in God above,
If the Bible tells you so? 
Do you believe in rock ’n roll,
Can music save your mortal soul,
And can you teach me how to dance real slow? 

Well, I know that you’re in love with him
`cause I saw you dancin’ in the gym.
You both kicked off your shoes.
Man, I dig those rhythm and blues.

I was a lonely teenage broncin’ buck
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck,
But I knew I was out of luck
The day the music died.

I started singin’,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin’ whiskey and rye
And singin’, "this’ll be the day that I die.
"this’ll be the day that I die."

Now for ten years we’ve been on our own
And moss grows fat on a rollin’ stone,
But that’s not how it used to be.
When the jester sang for the king and queen,
In a coat he borrowed from james dean
And a voice that came from you and me,

Oh, and while the king was looking down,
The jester stole his thorny crown.
The courtroom was adjourned;
No verdict was returned.
And while lennon read a book of marx,
The quartet practiced in the park,
And we sang dirges in the dark
The day the music died.

We were singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin’ whiskey and rye
And singin’, "this’ll be the day that I die.
"this’ll be the day that I die."

Helter skelter in a summer swelter.
The birds flew off with a fallout shelter,
Eight miles high and falling fast.
It landed foul on the grass.
The players tried for a forward pass,
With the jester on the sidelines in a cast.

Now the half-time air was sweet perfume
While the sergeants played a marching tune.
We all got up to dance,
Oh, but we never got the chance!
`cause the players tried to take the field;
The marching band refused to yield.
Do you recall what was revealed
The day the music died? 

We started singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin’ whiskey and rye
And singin’, "this’ll be the day that I die.
"this’ll be the day that I die."

Oh, and there we were all in one place,
A generation lost in space
With no time left to start again.
So come on: jack be nimble, jack be quick!
Jack flash sat on a candlestick
Cause fire is the devil’s only friend.

Oh, and as I watched him on the stage
My hands were clenched in fists of rage.
No angel born in hell
Could break that satan’s spell.
And as the flames climbed high into the night
To light the sacrificial rite,
I saw satan laughing with delight
The day the music died

He was singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin’ whiskey and rye
And singin’, "this’ll be the day that I die.
"this’ll be the day that I die."

I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news,
But she just smiled and turned away.
I went down to the sacred store
Where I’d heard the music years before,
But the man there said the music wouldn’t play.

And in the streets: the children screamed,
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed.
But not a word was spoken;
The church bells all were broken.
And the three men I admire most:
The father, son, and the holy ghost,
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the music died.

And they were singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
And them good old boys were drinkin’ whiskey and rye
Singin’, "this’ll be the day that I die.
"this’ll be the day that I die."

They were singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin’ whiskey and rye
Singin’, "this’ll be the day that I die."


----------



## FireBrand

*Rory Gallagher - Too Much Alcohol*

Rory Gallagher - Too Much Alcohol

I went down on 31st Street,
To pick up a jug of alcohol,
Well, I went down on 31st Street,
To pick up a jug of alcohol.

Ahhh.........

Told the man to put in some water,
But he wouldn't put in a drop at all.

I was drinking my straight alcy,
And I went walking on down the street,
Well, I was drinking my straight alcy,
And I went walking on down the street.

Yeahhh....

Well, my eyes got so heavy,
I nearly fell half asleep.

Well, I like sherry brandy,
My baby sure like gin,
Well, that little girl I got,
Sure put me in the,
Spin I'm in.

Well, I went down on 31st Street,
To pick up a jug of alcohol.

Yeahhh....

I told the man to put in some water,
But he wouldn't put in a drop at all.

Whisky make me drowsey,
And gin can make you think,
Well, a common cold can kill ya,

But, my baby tell me to drink,

I went down on 31st Street,
To pick up a jug of alcohol,

Yeahhh....

I told the guy to put in some water,
But he wouldn't put in a drop at all,
One hundred per cent alcohol,
Well, let me have some.

Well, I like sherry and brandy,
My baby sure likes gin,
And that little girl I got,
Sure put me in,
The spin I'm in.

I went down on 31st Street,
To pick up, pick up a jug of alcohol,

Yeahhh....

I told the man to put in some water,
But he won't put in a drop at all.

Ninety one per cent,
Better make it ninety two,
Ninety three per cent,
Ninety four, that'll do,
Ninety five,
Ninety six, 
Ninety seven per cent,
Ninetyeight,
Bartender that's ninety nine,
Make it one hundred per cent,
One hundred per cent,
One hundred per cent,
Wanna try some,
I wanna try some,
One hundred per cent,
Then I won't feel a thing at all.


----------



## Kerad

*Motley Crue:*


*Helter Skelter:[/B**]


When I get to the bottom
I go back to the top of the slide
I get to the top I go for a ride
I get to the bottom and I see you again.

Do you, don't you want me to love you
I'm coming down fast but I'm miles above you
Well tell me come on baby tell me the answer
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer.

Helter skelter Helter skelter
Helter skelter.

Do you, don't you want me to make you
I'm coming down fast but don't let me break you
Oh tell me come on baby me tell me the answer
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer.

Helter skelter. Helter skelter.
Helter skelter.
Oh yeah come on turn on the power

(solo)

When I get to the bottom I go back
To the top of the slide
I get to the top and I go for a ride
I get to the bottom and I see you again i see you again

Do you, don't you want me to love you
I'm coming down fast but I'm miles above you
Oh tell me, c'mon baby, tell me the answer
You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer

Helter skelter. Helter skelter.
Helter skelter.
Helter skelter. Helter skelter.
Helter skelter.

Helter skelter. Helter skelter.
Helter skelter.
Coming down on you.
Its Helter skelter.*


----------



## meangirl

*Oh yeah!*

Hello, hello, hello 
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me. 
Is there anyone at home? 

Come on, come on down, 
I hear you’re feeling down. 
Well I can ease your pain, 
Get you on your feet again. 

Relax, relax, relax 
I need some information first. 
Just the basic facts. 
Can you show me where it hurts? 

There is no pain, you are receding. 
A distant ship's smoke on the horizon. 
You are only coming through in waves. 
Your lips move, but I can’t hear what you’re saying. 

When I was a child, I had a fever. 
My hands felt just like two balloons. 
Now I’ve got that feeling once again. 
I can’t explain, you would not understand. 
This is not how I am. 

I have become comfortably numb. 

[guitar solo] 

I have become comfortably numb. 

OK, OK, OK 
Just a little pin prick. 
There’ll be no more, aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, 
But you may feel a little sick. 

Can you stand up, stand up, stand up. 
I do believe it's working good. 
That’ll keep you going for the show. 
Come on, it’s time to go. 

There is no pain, you are receding. 
A distant ship's smoke on the horizon. 
You are only coming through in waves. 
Your lips move, but I can’t hear what you’re saying. 

When I was a child, I caught a fleeting glimpse 
Out of the corner of my eye. 
I turned to look, but it was gone. 
I cannot put my finger on it now. 
The child has grown, the dream is gone. 

I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## meangirl

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I know what boys like
I've got what boys like

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I seen them looking 

I make them want me
I like to tease them
they want to touch me
I never let them

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I know what boys like
Boys like, boys like me

But you youâ€™re special (I might let you)
Youâ€™re so much different (I might let you)
Ooohh would you like that? (I might let you)

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I know what boys like
I know whatâ€™s on their minds

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
They talk about me

I got my cat moves
That so upsets them
Zippers and buttons
Fun to frustrate them
They get so angry
Like pouty children
Denied their candy
I laugh right at them

I know what boys like
I know what guys want
I know what boys like
Boys like, boys like me

Nah nah nah nah nah, 
nah nah nah nah nah

I see your sad now (I will let you)
Sorry I teased you (I will let you)
This time I mean it (I will let you)
Anything you want (You can trust me)
I really want to (You can trust me)
How would you like it? (You can trust me)

SUCKER! hmhmhm

I know what boys like
I got what guys want
I know what boys like
Boys like, boys like me

Nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah nah,
nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah nah,
nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah nah


----------



## meangirl

Everybody wants to live, 
Like they wanna live and everybody wants to love 
Like they wanna love 
And everybody wants to be 
Closer to free 
Everybody wants respect, just a little bit 
And everybody needs a chance, once in a while 
Everybody wants to be 
Closer to Free 
Everybody one 
Everybody two 
everybody free 
Everybody needs to touch 
You know, now and then 
And everybody needs a good, good friend 
Everybody wants to be 
Closer to Free 
I said everybody one 
Everybody two 
Everybody Free 
Everybody wants to live 
Like they wanna live and everybody wants to love 
Like they wanna love and everybody wants to be closer to free 
Yeah, closer to free 
Closer to free.


----------



## Kerad

*Motley Crue: Too Young To Fall In Love*

You say our love
Is like dynamite
Open your eyes
'Cause it's like fire and ice
Well you're killing me
Your love's a guillotine
Why don't you just set me free

[Chorus:]
Too young to fall in love
I'm too young
Too young to fall in love
I'm too young
Too young to fall in love

I'm too young
Too young to fall in love
I'm too young
Too young to fall in love
I'm too young
Too fall in love


Run for the hills
We're both sinners and saints
Not a woman, but a whore
I can just taste the hate
Well now I'm killing you
Watch your face turning blue
Not yet a man
Just a punk in the street

[Chorus:]

[Solo:]

You say our love
Is like dynamite
Well its no surprise
Cause you've got one-way eyes
Well you're killing me
Your love's a guillotine
Why dont you set me free


----------



## meangirl

*Third Eye Blind*

I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore
Before you take a swing
I wonder
What are we fighting for
When I say out loud
I want to get out of this
I wonder
Is there anything I'm going to miss
I wonder How it's going to be
When you don't know me
How's it going to be
When you're sure I'm not there
How's it going to be
When there is no one to talk to, between you and me
'Cause I don't care
How's it going to be
How's it going to be
Where we used to laugh
There's a shouting match
Sharp as a thumbnail scratch
A silence I can't ignore
Like...
The hammocks by the doorway we spent time in
Swings empty, don't see lightning like last fall when it was always
about to hit
me
I wonder how's it going to be when it goes down
Hows it going to be
When your not around
Hows it going to be
When you found out there was nothing
Between you and me
'Cause I don't care
How's it going to be.
Hows it going to be
When you don't know me any more
And how's it going to be
Want to get myself back in again
The soft dive of oblivian
Wanna taste the soul of your skin
The soft dive of oblivian
Oblivian
How's it going to be
When you don't know me any more
How's it going to be
How's it going to be


----------



## meangirl

She grew up in an indiana town
Had a good lookin momma who never was around
But she grew up tall and she grew up right
With them indiana boys on an indiana night

Well she moved down here at the age of 18
She blew the boys away, it was more than theyd se en
I was introduced and we both started groovin
She said, I dig you baby but I got to keep movin
...on, keep movin on

Last dance with mary jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creepin in and im
Tired of this town again

Well I dont know what Ive been told
You never slow down, you never grow old
Im tired of screwing up, Im tired of goin down
Im tire of myself, Im tired of this town
Oh my my, oh hell yes
Honey put on that party dress
Buy me a drink, sing me a song,
Take me as I come cause I cant stay long

Last dance with mary jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creepin in and im
Tired of this town again

T heres pidgeons down in market square
Shes standin in her underwear
Lookin down from a hotel room
Nightfall will be comin soon
Oh my my, oh hell yes
Youve got to put on that party dress
It was too cold to cry when I woke up al one
I hit the last number, I walked to the road

Last dance with mary jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creepin in and im
Tired of this town again


----------



## meangirl

Alright, dig it

[ VERSE 1 ]
Cold coolin at a bar, and I'm lookin for some action
But like Mike Jagger said, I can't get no satisfaction
The girls are all around, but none of them wanna get with me
My threads are fresh and I'm lookin def, yo, what's up with L-o-c?
The girls is all jockin at the other end of the bar
Havin drinks with some no-name chump, when they know that I'm the star
So I got up and strolled over to the other side of the cantina
I asked the guy, Why you so fly? he said, Funky Cold Medina

Funky Cold Medina

[ VERSE 2 ]
This brother told me a secret on how to get more chicks
Put a little Medina in your glass, and the girls'll come real quick
It's better than any alcohol or aphrodisiac
A couple of sips of this love potion, and she'll be on your lap
So I gave some to my dog when he began to beg
Then he licked his bowl and he looked at me and did the wild thing on my leg
He used to scratch and bite me, before he was much much meaner
But now all the poodles run to my house for the Funky Cold Medina

You know what I'm sayin?
I got every dog in my neighborhood breakin down my door
I got Spuds McKenzie
Alex from Stroh's
They won't leave my dog alone with that Medina, pal

[ VERSE 3 ]
I went up to this girl, she said, Hi, my name is Sheena
I thought she'd be good to go with a little Funky Cold Medina
She said, I'd like a drink, I said, Ehm - ok, I'll go get it
Then a couple sips she cold licked her lips, and I knew that she was with it
So I took her to my crib, and everything went well as planned
But when she got undressed, it was a big old mess, Sheena was a man
So I threw him out, I don't fool around with no Oscar Meyer wiener
You must be sure that the girl is pure for the Funky Cold Medina

You know, ain't no plans with a man
This is the 80's, and I'm down with the ladies
Ya know?

Break it down

[ VERSE 4 ]
Back in the saddle, lookin for a little affection
I took a shot as a contestant on _The Love Connection_
The audience voted, and you know they picked a winner
I took my date to the Hilton for Medina and some dinner
She had a few drinks, I'm thinkin soon what I'll be gettin
Instead she started talkin 'bout plans for our weddin
I said, Wait, slow down, love, not so fast says, I'll be seein ya
That's why I found you don't play around with the Funky Cold Medina

Ya know what I'm sayin
That Medina's a monster, y'all

Funky Cold Medina


----------



## meangirl

*Tina!!*

You must understand
That the touch of your hand
Makes my pulse react
That it`s only the thrill
Of boy meeting girl
Opposites attract

It`s physical
Only logical
You must try to ignore
That it means more than that

_[Chorus]_
Oh whats love got to do, got to do with it
What`s love but a second hand emotion
What`s love got to do, got to do with it
Who needs a heart
When a heart can be broken

It may seem to you
That i`m acting confused
When you`re close to me
If i tend to look dazed
I`ve read it someplace
I`ve got cause to be

There`s a name for it
There`s a phrase that fits
But whatever the reason
You do it for me

_[Chorus]_

I`ve been thinking of a new direction
But i have to say
I`ve been thinking about my own protection
It scares me to feel this way

What`s love got to do, got to do with it
What`s love but a sweet old fashioned notion
What`s love got to do, got to do with it
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken


----------



## Kerad

*A Perfect Circle   (no hidden meanings)*

*"Passive"*

“Dead as dead can be,” my doctor tells me
But I just can’t believe him, ever the optimistic one
I’m sure of your ability to become my perfect enemy
Wake up and face me, don’t play dead cause maybe
Someday I will walk away and say, “You disappoint me,”
Maybe you’re better off this way

Leaning over you here, cold and catatonic
I catch a brief reflection of what you could and might have been
It's your right and your ability
To become…my perfect enemy…

Wake up (we'll catch you) and face me (come one now),
Don’t play dead (don't play dead)
Cause maybe (because maybe)
Someday I’ll (someday I'll) walk away and say, “You disappoint me,”
Maybe you’re better off this way

Maybe you’re better off this way
Maybe you’re better off this way
Maybe you’re better off this way
You’re better of this; you’re better off this;
Maybe you’re better off!

Wake up (can't you) and face me (come on now),
Don’t play dead (don't play dead)
Cause maybe (because maybe)
Someday I’ll (someday I'll) walk away and say, “You ####ing disappoint me!”
Maybe you’re better off this way

Go ahead and play dead
I know that you can hear this
Go ahead and play dead
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me?
Why can't you turn and face me?
You ####ing disappoint me!

Passive aggressive bull####


----------



## meangirl

*there are always hidden meanings...*

Jesus loves you more than you will know.
God bless you, please Mrs. Robinson.
Heaven holds a place for those who pray,
Hey, hey, hey

We'd like to know a little bit about your for our files
We'd like to help you learn to help yourself.
Look around you all you see are sympathetic eyes,
Stroll around the grounds until you feel at home.

And here's to you, Mrs. Robinson,
Jesus loves you more than you will know.
God bless you, please, Mrs. Robinson.
Heaven holds a place for those who pray,
Hey, hey, hey

Hide in the hiding place where no one ever goes.
Put it in your pantry with your cupcakes.
It's a little secret just the Robinsons' affair.
Most of all you've got to hide it from the kids.

Koo-koo-ka-choo, Mrs. Robinson,
Jesus loves you more than you will know.
God bless you, please, Mrs. Robinson.
Heaven holds a place for those who pray,
Hey, hey, hey

Sitting on a sofa on a Sunday afternoon.
Going to the candidate's debate.
Laugh about it, shout about it
When you've got to choose
Every way you look at this you lose.

Where have you gone, Joe DiMaggio,
Our nation turns it's lonely eyes to you.
What's that you say, Mrs. Robinson.
Jotting Joe has left and gone away,
Hey hey hey.


----------



## meangirl

*Hey Pretender!!*

*"Truly Madly Deeply"

*I'll be your dream 
I'll be your wish I'll be your fantasy 
I'll be your hope I'll be your love 
Be everything that you need 
I'll love you more with every breath 
Truly, madly, deeply do 
I will be strong I will be faithful 
'cause I'm counting on 
A new beginning 
A reason for living 
A deeper meaning, yeah 

_[chorus:]_
I want to stand with you on 
a mountain 
I want to bathe with you in the sea 
I want to lay like this forever 
Until the sky falls down on me 

And when the stars are shining 
brightly in the velvet sky, 
I'll make a wish send it to heaven 
Then make you want to cry 
The tears of joy for all the 
pleasure in the certainty 
That we're surrounded by the 
comfort and protection of 

The highest powers 
In lonely hours 
The tears devour you 

_[chorus]_

Oh can you see it baby? 
You don't have to close your eyes 
'Cause it's standing right
before you 
All that you need will surely come 

I'll be your dream I'll be your wish 
I'll be your fantasy 
I'll be your hope I'll be your love 
Be everything that you need 
I'll love you more with every breath 
Truly, madly, deeply do 

_[chorus]_

I want to stand with you on a 
mountain 
I want to bathe with you in the sea 
I want to live like this forever 
Until the sky falls down on me


----------



## Kerad

Is it my imagination...
Or have I finally found something worth living for?
I was looking for some action
But all I found was cigarettes and alcohol

You could wait for a lifetime
To spend your days in the sunshine
You might as well do the white line
Cos when it comes on top . . .

You gotta make it happen!

Is it worth the aggravation
To find yourself a job when theres nothing worth working for?
Its a crazy situation
But all I need are cigarettes and alcohol!

You could wait for a lifetime
To spend your days in the sunshine

You might as well do the white line
Cos when it comes on top . . .

You gotta make it happen!


----------



## Kerad

*Rock 'n Roll Star*

I live my life in the city
There's no easy way out
The day's moving just too fast for me
I need some time in the sunshine
I gotta slow it right down
The day's moving just too fast for me

I live my life for the stars that shine
People say it's just a waste of time
When they said I should feed my head
That to me was just a day in bed
I'll take my car and I drive real far
To where they're not concerned about the way we are
In my mind my dreams are real
Are you concerned about the way I feel

Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star
Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star

I live my life in the city
There's no easy way out
The day's moving just too fast for me
I need some time in the sunshine
I gotta slow it right down
The day's moving just too fast for me

I live my life for the stars that shine
People say it's just a waste of time
When they said I should feed my head
That to me was just a day in bed
I'll take my car and I drive real far
To where they're not concerned about the way we are
In my mind my dreams are real
Are you concerned about the way I feel

Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star
Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star
Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star

Youre not down with who I am
Look at you now youre all in my hands tonight

Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star
Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star
Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star

Its just rock n roll
Its just rock n roll
Its just rock n roll
Its just rock n roll
Its just rock n roll
Its just rock n roll
Its just rock n roll
Its just rock n roll


----------



## Kerad

*It's along way...*

Ridin' down the highway
Goin' to a show
Stop in all the by-ways
Playin' rock 'n' roll
Gettin' robbed
Gettin' stoned
Gettin' beat up
Broken boned
Gettin' had
Gettin' took
I tell you folks
It's harder than it looks

It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll
It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll
If you think it's easy doin' one night stands
Try playin' in a rock roll band
It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll


Hotel, motel
Make you wanna cry
Lady do the hard sell
Know the reason why

Gettin' old
Gettin' grey
Gettin' ripped off
Under-paid
Gettin' sold
Second hand
That's how it goes
Playin' in a band


It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll
It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll

If you wanna be a star of stage and screen
Look out it's rough and mean

It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll
It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll
It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll
It's a long way to the top
If you wanna rock 'n' roll
Well, it's a long way
It's a long way, (they tell me)
It's a long way, such a long way


----------



## meangirl

Words and music by bob seger

I know its late, I know youre weary
I know your plans dont include me
Still here we are, both of us lonely
Longing for shelter from all that we see
Why should we worry, no one will care girl
Look at the stars so far away
Weve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
Weve got tonight babe
Why don t we stay? 

Deep in my soul, Ive been so lonely
All of my hopes, fading away
Ive longed for love, like everyone else does
I know Ill keep searching, after today
So there it is girl, Ive got it all now
And here we are babe, what do you say? 
Weve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
Weve got tonight babe
Why dont we stay? 

I know its late, I know youre weary
I know your plans dont include me
Still here we are, both of us lonely
Both of us lonely

Weve got tonight, who needs tomorrow? 
Lets make it last, lets find a way
Turn off the light, come take my hand now
Weve got tonight babe
Why dont we stay? 
Weve got tonight babe
Why dont we stay?


----------



## meangirl

I come home in the morning light 
My mother says when you gonna live your life right 
Oh mother dear we're not the fortunate ones 
And girls just want to have fun 
Oh girls just want to have fun 

The phone rings in the middle of the night 
My father yells what you gonna do with your life 
Oh daddy dear you know you're still number one 
But girls they want to have fun 
Oh girls just want to have-- 

That's all they really want 
Some fun 
When the working day is done 
Girls-- they want to have fun 
Oh girls just want to have fun 

Some boys take a beautiful girl 
And hide her away from the rest of the world 
I want to be the one to walk in the sun 
Oh girls they want to have fun 
Oh girls just want to have 

That's all they really want 
Some fun 
When the working day is done 
Girls--they want to have fun 
Oh girls just want to have fun, 
They want to have fun, 
They want to have fun...


----------



## BuffaloBill

Bobby's got a gun that he keeps beneath his pillow (oh yeah)
Out on the street your chances are zero (oh yeah)
Take a look around you (come on down)
It ain't too complicated
You're messin' with Murder Incorporated

Now you check over your shoulder everywhere that you go (oh yeah)
Walkin' down the street, there's eyes in every shadow (oh yeah)
You better take a look around you (come on down)
That equipment you got's so outdated
You can't compete with Murder Incorporated
Everywhere you look now there's Murder Incorporated

So you keep a little secret down deep inside your dresser drawer
From dealing with the heat you're feelin' down on the killin' floor
No matter where you step you feel you're never out of danger
So the comfort that you keep's a gold-plated snub-nose thirty-two
I heard that you

You got a job downtown, man it leaves your head cold (oh yea)
And everywhere you look life ain't got no soul (oh yeah)
That apartment you live in feels like it's just a place to hide
When your walkin' down the streets you won't meet no one eye to eye
Now the cops reported you as just another homicide
I can tell that you was just frustrated
from livin' with Murder Incorporated

Incorporated
Everywhere you look now
Murder Incorporated
Down on your knees
Murder Incorporated
Everywhere that you turn it's murder Incorporated


----------



## BuffaloBill

Lights out tonight
trouble in the heartland
Got a head-on collision
smashin' in my guts, man
I'm caught in a cross fire
that I don't understand
But there's one thing I know for sure girl
I don't give a damn
For the same old played out scenes
I don't give a damn
For just the in betweens
Honey, I want the heart, I want the soul
I want control right now
talk about a dream
Try to make it real
you wake up in the night
With a fear so real
Spend your life waiting
for a moment that just don't come
Well, don't waste your time waiting

CHORUS
Badlands, you gotta live it everyday
Let the broken hearts stand
As the price you've gotta pay
We'll keep pushin' till it's understood
and these badlands start treating us good

Workin' in the fields
till you get your back burned
Workin' 'neath the wheel
till you get your facts learned
Baby I got my facts
learned real good right now
You better get it straight darling
Poor man wanna be rich,
rich man wanna be king
And a king ain't satisfied
till he rules everything
I wanna go out tonight,
I wanna find out what I got
Well I believe in the love that you gave me

I believe in the love that you gave me
I believe in the faith that could save me
I believe in the hope
and I pray that some day
It may raise me above these


----------



## BuffaloBill

You and me we were the pretenders
We let it all slip away
In the end what you don't surrender
Well the world just strips away

Girl, ain't no kindness in the face of strangers
Ain't gonna find no miracles here
Well you can wait on your blesses my darlin'
But I got a deal for you right here

I ain't lookin' for praise or pity
I ain't comin' 'round searchin' for a crutch
I just want someone to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Ain't no mercy on the streets of this town
Ain't no bread from heavenly skies
Ain't nobody drawin' wine from this blood
It's just you and me tonight

Tell me, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want something to hold on to
And a little of that Human Touch
Just a little of that Human Touch

Oh girl that feeling of safety you prize
Well it comes at a hard hard price
You can't shut off the risk and the pain
Without losin' the love that remains
We're all riders on this train

So you've been broken and you've been hurt
Show me somebody who ain't
Yeah, I know I ain't nobody's bargain
But, hell, a little touchup
and a little paint...

You might need somethin' to hold on to
When all the answers, they don't amount to much
Somebody that you could just to talk to
And a little of that Human Touch

Baby, in a world without pity
Do you think what I'm askin's too much
I just want to feel you in my arms
Share a little of that Human Touch
Feel a little of that Human Touch
Give me a little of that Human Touch


----------



## BuffaloBill

Well my soul checked out missing as I sat listening
To the hours and minutes tickin' away
Yeah, just sittin' around waitin' for my life to begin
While it was all just slippin' away.
I'm tired of waitin' for tomorrow to come
Or that train to come roarin' 'round the bend
I got a new suit of clothes a pretty red rose
And a woman I can call my friend

These are better days baby
Yeah there's better days shining through
These are better days baby
Better days with a girl like you

Well I took a piss at fortune's sweet kiss
It's like eatin' caviar and dirt
It's a sad funny ending to find yourself pretending
A rich man in a poor man's shirt
Now my ass was draggin' when from a passin' gypsy wagon
Your heart like a diamond shone
Tonight I'm layin' in your arms carvin' lucky charms
Out of these heard luck bones

These are better days baby
These are better days it's true
These are better days
There's better days shining through

Now a life of leisure and a pirate's treasure
Don't make much for tragedy
But it's a sad man my friend who's livin' in his own skin
And can't stand the company
Every fool's got a reason to feelin' sorry for himself
And turn his heart to stone
Tonight this fool's halfway to heaven and just a mile outta hell
And I feel like I'm comin' home

These are better days baby
There's better days shining through
These are better days
Better days with a girl like you

These are better days baby
These are better days it's true
These are better days
Better days are shining through


----------



## BuffaloBill

Hey there mister can you tell me
What happened to the seeds I've sown
Can you give me a reason, sir, as to why they've never grown
They've just blown around from town to town
Back out on these fields
Where they fall from my hand
Back into the dirt of this hard land

Well me and my sister
From Germantown we did ride
We made our bed, sir
From the rock on the mountainside
We been blowin' around from town to town
Lookin' for a place to stand
Where the sun burst through the clouds and fall like a circle
A circle of fire down on this hard land

Now even the rain it don't come 'round
Don't come 'round here no more
And the only sound at night's the wind
Slammin' the back porch door
Yeah it stirs you up like it wants to blow you down
Twistin' and churnin' up the sand
Leavin' all them scarecrows lyin' facedown
In the dirt of this hard land

From a building up on the hill
I can hear a tape deck blastin' "Home on the Range"
I can hear them Bar-M choppers
Sweepin' low across the plains
It's me and you, Frank, we're lookin' for lost cattle
Our hooves twistin' and churnin' up the sand
We're ridin' in the whirlwind searchin' for lost treasure
Way down south of the Rio Grande
We're ridin' 'cross that river in the moonlight
Up onto the banks of this hard land

Hey, Frank, won't you pack your bags
And meet me tonight down at Liberty Hall
Just one kiss from you, my brother
And we'll ride until we fall
Well sleep in the fields
We'll sleep by the rivers
And in the morning we'll make a plan
Well if you can't make it stay hard, stay hungry, stay alive if you can
And meet me in a dream of this hard land


----------



## greyhound

Springsteen....


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:


> Springsteen....



Kwillia and PT's pink panties are gonna kick your ass...


----------



## greyhound

RoseRed said:


> Kwillia and PT's pink panties are gonna kick your ass...



I don't want to be beat-up by underwear..........


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> Springsteen....


 
He doesn't sing real good and he can't much play the guitar, so I just figured that his popularity must be some kinda' chick thing :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:


> I don't want to be beat-up by underwear..........



You should PM them both with an apology.


----------



## BuffaloBill

I come from down in the valley
where mister when you're young
They bring you up to do like your daddy done
Me and Mary we met in high school
when she was just seventeen
We'd ride out of that valley down to where the fields were green

We'd go down to the river
And into the river we'd dive
Oh down to the river we'd ride

Then I got Mary pregnant
and man that was all she wrote
And for my nineteenth birthday I got a union card and a wedding coat
We went down to the courthouse
and the judge put it all to rest
No wedding day smiles no walk down the aisle
No flowers no wedding dress

That night we went down to the river
And into the river we'd dive
Oh down to the river we did ride

I got a job working construction for the Johnstown Company
But lately there ain't been much work on account of the economy
Now all them things that seemed so important
Well mister they vanished right into the air
Now I just act like I don't remember
Mary acts like she don't care

But I remember us riding in my brother's car
Her body tan and wet down at the reservoir
At night on them banks I'd lie awake
And pull her close just to feel each breath she'd take
Now those memories come back to haunt me
they haunt me like a curse
Is a dream a lie if it don't come true
Or is it something worse
that sends me down to the river
though I know the river is dry
That sends me down to the river tonight
Down to the river
my baby and I
Oh down to the river we ride


----------



## BuffaloBill

FireBrand said:


> He does'nt sing real good and he can't much play the guitar, so I just figured that his popularity must be some kinda' chick thing :shrug:



He can write.


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> He doesn't sing real good and he can't much play the guitar, so I just figured that his popularity must be some kinda' chick thing :shrug:



He doesn't have the chick thang!


----------



## BuffaloBill

Well they blew up the chicken man in Philly last night now they blew up his house too
Down on the boardwalk they're gettin' ready for a fight gonna see what them racket boys can do

Now there's trouble busin' in from outta state and the D.A. can't get no relief
Gonna be a rumble out on the promenade and the gamblin' commission's hangin' on by the skin of its teeth

CHORUS
Well now everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your makeup on fix your hair up pretty
And meet me tonight in Atlantic City

Well I got a job and tried to put my money away
But I got debts that no honest man can pay
So I drew what I had from the Central Trust
And I bought us two tickets on that Coast City bus

CHORUS

Now our luck may have died and our love may be cold but with you forever I'll stay
We're goin' out where the sand's turnin' to gold so put on your stockin's baby 'cause the night's getting cold
And everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back

Now I been lookin' for a job but it's hard to find
Down here it's just winners and losers and don't get caught on the wrong side of that line
Well I'm tired of comin' out on the losin' end
So honey last night I met this guy and I'm gonna do a little favor for him
Well I guess everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your hair up nice and set up pretty
and meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City


----------



## BuffaloBill

get up in the evening
and I ain't got nothing to say
I come home in the morning
I go to bed feeling the same way
I ain't nothing but tired
Man I'm just tired and bored with myself
Hey there baby, I could use just a little help

You can't start a fire
You can't start a fire without a spark
This gun's for hire
even if we're just dancing in the dark

Message keeps getting clearer
radio's on and I'm moving 'round the place
I check my look in the mirror
I wanna change my clothes, my hair, my face
Man I ain't getting nowhere
I'm just living in a dump like this
There's something happening somewhere
baby I just know that there is

You can't start a fire
you can't start a fire without a spark
This gun's for hire
even if we're just dancing in the dark

You sit around getting older
there's a joke here somewhere and it's on me
I'll shake this world off my shoulders
come on baby this laugh's on me

Stay on the streets of this town
and they'll be carving you up alright
They say you gotta stay hungry
hey baby I'm just about starving tonight
I'm dying for some action
I'm sick of sitting 'round here trying to write this book
I need a love reaction
come on now baby gimme just one look

You can't start a fire sitting 'round crying over a broken heart
This gun's for hire
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
You can't start a fire worrying about your little world falling apart
This gun's for hire
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
Hey baby


----------



## Rael

Ready for some rock and roll? Let me know if you like this one. Here we go...


----------



## Rael

It was an instrumental!


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Ready for some rock and roll? Let me know if you like this one. Here we go...


Some Glenn Hughes (Trapeze, Deep Purple..........)
to get this place a rockin'

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5657372148975491140&q=glenn+hughes&total=355&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Rael

Like that, FireBrand.

YouTube - Gensis - Ripples - A Trick of the Tail

Click on the link, but read along with the lyrics as you listen, a song about dealing with getting older from a lady's (young blue girl's) perspective. Wonderful lyrics, and especially nice is the instrumental piece in the middle, a transition from young to old.    Oh, sentimental me...

*Ripples*
Bluegirls come in every size
Some are wise and some otherwise,
They got pretty blue eyes.
For an hour a man may change
For an hour her face looks strange
Looks strange, looks strange.

Marching to the promised land
Where the honey flows and takes you by the hand,
Pulls you down on your knees,
While you're down a pool appears.
The face in the water looks up,
And she shakes her head as if to say
That it's the last time you'll look like today.

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
Gone to the other side.
Sail away, away.

The face that launched a thousand ships
Is sinking fast, that happens you know,
The water gets below.
Seems not very long ago
Lovelier she was than any that I know.

Angels never know it's time
To close the book and gracefully decline,
The song has found a tale.
My, what a jealous pool is she.
The face in the water looks up
She shakes her head as if to say
That the bluegirls have all gone away.

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
They've gone to the other side.
Look into the pool,
Ripples never come back,
Dive to the bottom and go to the top
To see where they have gone
Oh, they've gone to the other side...

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
Gone to the other side.
Look into the pool,
The ripples never come back, come back,
Dive to the bottom and go to the top
To see where they have gone
They've gone to the other side
Ripples never come back
Sail away, away...


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Like that, FireBrand.
> 
> YouTube - Gensis - Ripples - A Trick of the Tail
> 
> ...


 
Classic Rael.......sent me off searching for some Gabriel days vids!


----------



## daisycreek

I rode my bicycle past your window last night
I roller-skated to your door at daylight
It almost seems like you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together
And try them out to see
I been looking around awhile
You got something for me
Oh, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key

I ride my bike, I roller skate don't drive no car
Don't go too fast, but I go pretty far
For somebody who don't drive
I been all around the world
Some people say, I done all right for a girl

Oh, yes yea, ok
Oh, yea, yea, yea
Oh, yea, yea, yea
Oh, yea, yea, yea

I asked your mother if you were at home
She said yes but you weren't alone
Oh, sometimes I think that you're avoiding me
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key
I think that we should get together
And try them out to see
La, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la
Oh, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
You got a brand new key


----------



## FireBrand

*Sandy*

It wouldn't seem like October or Autumn without Sandy!
Truly the voice of an angel!
Sandy Denny (1947-1978)
Sandy Denny

They stood upon the deck
As the ship went out to sea.
The wind it took the sails
And left the land a memory.
All upon the shore for
To wonder why the sailor goes.
All to close their eyes
And wonder what the sailor knows.

That is you to them,
That is how they think you are.
Never on the land,
But sailing by the north star.

To the tower and to the ravens
And the tale that hopes they’ll never leave.
What if they should go? 
We always dread to think of them.
I wonder if they flew one day
And no-one ever knew they’d gone
To circle over ships at sea,
Claiming yet another son.

That is you to me,
That is where I think you are.
Never on the land,
But gone to find the north star.


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> It wouldn't seem like October or Autumn without Sandy!
> Truly the voice of an angel!
> Sandy Denny (1947-1978)


What a voice. I like this link thing for this thread.


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> What a voice. I like this link thing for this thread.


 
now that I've 'stepped' away from dial-up,

why not! 

ps
Sandy sang along with Robert Plant on Led Zeppelin's 'Battle of Evermore' !


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> now that I've 'stepped' away from dial-up,
> 
> why not!


May there be 10,000 more!


----------



## Agee

daisycreek said:


> I rode my bicycle past your window last night
> I roller-skated to your door at daylight
> It almost seems like you're avoiding me
> I'm okay alone, but you got something I need
> 
> Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together
> And try them out to see
> I been looking around awhile
> You got something for me
> Oh, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> 
> I ride my bike, I roller skate don't drive no car
> Don't go too fast, but I go pretty far
> For somebody who don't drive
> I been all around the world
> Some people say, I done all right for a girl
> 
> Oh, yes yea, ok
> Oh, yea, yea, yea
> Oh, yea, yea, yea
> Oh, yea, yea, yea
> 
> I asked your mother if you were at home
> She said yes but you weren't alone
> Oh, sometimes I think that you're avoiding me
> I'm okay alone, but you got something I need
> 
> Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together
> And try them out to see
> La, la, la, la, la, la
> La, la, la, la, la
> Oh, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key


 
PM Kwillia, she has your key in her hope chest,,,


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> May there be 10,000 more!


 
Amen!


----------



## BuffaloBill

In eighteen-fourteen we took a little trip
Along with Colonel Jackson down the might Mississipp'
We took a little bacon and we took a little beans
And we caught the bloody British in the town of New Orleans

We fired our guns and the British kept a comin'
There wasn't nigh as many as there was a while ago
We fired once more and they began to runnin'
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico

We looked down the river and we seed the British come
And there must've been a hundred of 'em beatin' on the drum
They stepped so high and they made their bugles ring
We stood beside our cotton bales, didn't say a thing

We fired . . .

Old Hickory said we could take 'em by surprise
If we didn't fire muskets till we looked 'em in the eye
We held our fire till we seed their faces well
Then we opened up our squirrel guns and really gave 'em well

We fired . . .

Yeah they ran through the briars and they ran through the brambles
And they ran through the bushes where a rabbit couldn't go
They ran so fast that the hounds couldn't catch 'em
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico

We fired our cannon till the barrel melted down
So we grabbed an alligator and we fought another round
We filled his head with cannonballs and powdered his behind
And when we touched the powder off the 'gator lost his mind

We fired . . .

They ran . . .


----------



## FireBrand

*Bruce Cockburn*

Bruce Cockburn - Feast of Fools


----------



## BuffaloBill

We played king of the mountain out on the end
The world come chargin' up the hill, and we were women and men
Now there's so much that time, time and memory fade away
We got our own roads to ride and chances we gotta take
We stood side by side each one fightin' for the other
We said until we died we'd always be blood brothers

Now the hardness of this world slowly grinds your dreams away
Makin' a fool's joke out of the promises we make
And what once seemed black and white turns to so many shades of gray
We lose ourselves in work to do and bills to pay
And it's a ride, ride, ride, and there ain't much cover
With no one runnin' by your side my blood brother

On through the houses of the dead past those fallen in their tracks
Always movin' ahead and never lookin' back
Now I don't know how I feel, I don't know how I feel tonight
If I've fallen 'neath the wheel, if I've lost or I've gained sight
I don't even know why, I don't know why I made this call
Or if any of this matters anymore after all

But the stars are burnin' bright like some mystery uncovered
I'll keep movin' through the dark with you in my heart
My blood brother


----------



## Rael

Uh, Breaker One-Nine, this here's the Rubber Duck
You got a copy on me Pig-Pen? C'mon

Uh, yeah 10-4 Pig Pen, fer sure, fer sure
By golly it's clean clear to Flag-Town, C'mon

Uh, yeah, that's a big 10-4 Pig-Pen,
Yeah, we definitely got us the front door good buddy,
Mercy sakes alive, looks like we got us a convoy

Was the dark of the moon, on the sixth of June
In a Kenworth, pullin' logs
Cabover Pete with a reefer on
And a Jimmy haulin' hogs
We 'as headin' fer bear on I-One-Oh
'Bout a mile outta Shaky-Town
I sez Pig-Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck
An' I'm about to put the hammer on down

Cause we gotta little ol' convoy, rockin' through the night
Yeah we gotta little ol' convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight?
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA
Convoy... Convoy...

Uh, breaker Pig-Pen, this here's The Duck
Uh, you wanna back off them hogs
10-4, 'bout five mile or so, 10-roger
Them hogs is gittin' in-tense up here

By the time we got into Tulsa-Town
We had eighty-five trucks in all
But they's a road block up on the clover leaf
An' them bears 'as wall to wall
Yeah them smokies 'as thick as bugs on a bumper
They even had a bear-in-the-air
I sez callin' all trucks, this here's The Duck
We about to go a huntin' bear

Cause we gotta great big convoy, rockin' through the night
Yeah we gotta great big convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight?
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA
Convoy... Convoy...

Uh, you wanna give me a 10-9 on that Pig-Pen?
Uh, negatory Pig-Pen, yer still too close
Yeah, them hogs is startin' close up my sinuses
Mercy sakes, you better back off another ten

Well we rolled up interstate fourty-four
Like a rocket sled on rails
We tore up all a our swindle sheets
An' left 'em settin' on the scales
By the time we hit that Chi-Town
Them bears was a gittin' smart
They'd brought up some reinforcements
From the Illinois National Guard
There 'as armored cars, and tanks, and Jeeps
An' rigs of every size
Yeah them chicken coops 'as full a bears
An' choppers filled the skies
Well we shot the line, an' we went for broke
With a thousand screamin' trucks
And eleven long-haired friends of Jesus
In a chartreusse microbus

Hey Sod Buster, listen
You wanna put that microbus in behind the suicide jockey?
Yeah, he's haulin dynamite
He needs all the help he can git

Well we laid a strip fer the Jersey Shore
An' prepared to cross the line
I could see the bridge 'as lined with bears
But I didn't have a doggone dime
I sez Pig-Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck
We just ain't a gonna pay no toll
So we crashed the gate doin' ninety-eight
I sez, let them truckers roll, 10-4

Cause we gotta mighty convoy, rockin' through the night
Yeah we gotta mighty convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight?
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA
Convoy... Convoy...

Uh, 10-4 Pig-Pen, what's yer 20?
Omaha?!
Well they oughta know what to do with them hogs out there fer sure
Well mercy sakes alive good buddy
We gonna back on outta here
So keep the bugs off yer glass
An' the bears off yer... tail
We gonna catch ya on the flip-flop
This here's the Rubber Duck on the side
We gone
Bye, Bye..


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


>


 

Vintage Sesame Street - Rubber Duckie (Ernie)


----------



## kom526

Air-You would enjoy this one or maybe you have already.
THE FLOATING OPERA 
© 2002 by Jim Morris

Chorus

We’ve got beer kegs and crab legs
And spiced rum and weenies
And guitars and steel drums
And girls in bikinis
We’re laughing, we’re singing
We’re dancing, we’re high
One hellacious Floating Opera going by

Let’s go out on the boat
It’s such a beautiful day
So we pull out of St. Michaels
For a spin ‘round the Chesapeake Bay
We’ve got bars to explore
We’ve got the whole damn Eastern shore
We’ve got sunny skies and light winds
Food and booze and good friends
We’re gonna have ourselves
A party along the way 

Repeat Chorus

There’s a sailboat in distress
And we feared the worst
It was cruising with an all girl crew
So we’re glad we got there first
Didn’t have to ask them twice
They were running low on ice
Their beer supply depleted
No, no your bathing suits aren’t needed
Hop on board before you die of thirst 

Repeat Chorus

What was in that crazy potion we drank
That made us form that conga line
And dance right off the plank
We continued to explore
Kent Island to Baltimore
The sun was a tiny sliver
When we cruised up the Choptank River
Mooning everybody on the shore 

Repeat Chorus


----------



## greyhound

Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it
She loves to laugh
She loves to sing
She does everything
She loves to move
She loves to groove
She loves the lovin' things

Ooh, all night, all night
Oh, every night
So hold tight, hold tight
Ooh baby, hold tight

Oh, she said
"Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it"
She said, "Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it"

I was alone
I never knew
What good love could do
Ooh, then we touched
and we sang
About the lovin' things

Ooh, all night, all night
Oh, every night So hold tight, hold tight
Ooh baby, hold tight

Oh, she said
"Any way you want it - Oh -
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it"

She said, "Hold On - Hold on, hold on, hold on"

Oh - she said, "Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it"

"Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it"

she said, "Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it"

"Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it"


----------



## RoseRed

Well, you’ve got your diamonds and you’ve got your pretty clothes
And the chauffeur drives your car
You let everybody know
But don’t play with me, ’cause you’re playing with fire

Your mother she’s an heiress, owns a block in saint john’s wood
And your father’d be there with her
If he only could
But don’t play with me, ’cause you’re playing with fire

Your old man took her diamond’s and tiaras by the score
Now she gets her kicks in stepney
Not in knightsbridge anymore
So don’t play with me, ’cause you’re playing with fire

Now you’ve got some diamonds and you will have some others
But you’d better watch your step, girl
Or start living with your mother
So don’t play with me, ’cause you’re playing with fire
So don’t play with me, ’cause you’re playing with fire


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Pistol shots ring out in the barroom night
Enter Patty Valentine from the upper hall.
She sees the bartender in a pool of blood,
Cries out, "My God, they killed them all!"
Here comes the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Three bodies lyin' there does Patty see
And another man named Bello, movin' around mysteriously.
"I didn't do it," he says, and he throws up his hands
"I was only robbin' the register, I hope you understand.
I saw them leavin'," he says, and he stops
"One of us had better call up the cops."
And so Patty calls the cops
And they arrive on the scene with their red lights flashin'
In the hot New Jersey night.

Meanwhile, far away in another part of town
Rubin Carter and a couple of friends are drivin' around.
Number one contender for the middleweight crown
Had no idea what kinda #### was about to go down
When a cop pulled him over to the side of the road
Just like the time before and the time before that.
In Paterson that's just the way things go.
If you're black you might as well not show up on the street
'Less you wanna draw the heat.

Alfred Bello had a partner and he had a rap for the cops.
Him and Arthur Dexter Bradley were just out prowlin' around
He said, "I saw two men runnin' out, they looked like middleweights
They jumped into a white car with out-of-state plates."
And Miss Patty Valentine just nodded her head.
Cop said, "Wait a minute, boys, this one's not dead"
So they took him to the infirmary
And though this man could hardly see
They told him that he could identify the guilty men.

Four in the mornin' and they haul Rubin in,
Take him to the hospital and they bring him upstairs.
The wounded man looks up through his one dyin' eye
Says, "Wha'd you bring him in here for? He ain't the guy!"
Yes, here's the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Four months later, the ghettos are in flame,
Rubin's in South America, fightin' for his name
While Arthur Dexter Bradley's still in the robbery game
And the cops are puttin' the screws to him, lookin' for somebody to blame.
"Remember that murder that happened in a bar?"
"Remember you said you saw the getaway car?"
"You think you'd like to play ball with the law?"
"Think it might-a been that fighter that you saw runnin' that night?"
"Don't forget that you are white."

Arthur Dexter Bradley said, "I'm really not sure."
Cops said, "A poor boy like you could use a break
We got you for the motel job and we're talkin' to your friend Bello
Now you don't wanta have to go back to jail, be a nice fellow.
You'll be doin' society a favor.
That sonofa##### is brave and gettin' braver.
We want to put his ass in stir
We want to pin this triple murder on him
He ain't no Gentleman Jim."

Rubin could take a man out with just one punch
But he never did like to talk about it all that much.
It's my work, he'd say, and I do it for pay
And when it's over I'd just as soon go on my way
Up to some paradise
Where the trout streams flow and the air is nice
And ride a horse along a trail.
But then they took him to the jail house
Where they try to turn a man into a mouse.

All of Rubin's cards were marked in advance
The trial was a pig-circus, he never had a chance.
The judge made Rubin's witnesses drunkards from the slums
To the white folks who watched he was a revolutionary bum
And to the black folks he was just a crazy ######.
No one doubted that he pulled the trigger. 
And though they could not produce the gun,
The D.A. said he was the one who did the deed
And the all-white jury agreed.

Rubin Carter was falsely tried.
The crime was murder "one," guess who testified?
Bello and Bradley and they both baldly lied
And the newspapers, they all went along for the ride.
How can the life of such a man
Be in the palm of some fool's hand?
To see him obviously framed
Couldn't help but make me feel ashamed to live in a land
Where justice is a game.

Now all the criminals in their coats and their ties
Are free to drink martinis and watch the sun rise
While Rubin sits like Buddha in a ten-foot cell
An innocent man in a living hell.
That's the story of the Hurricane,
But it won't be over till they clear his name
And give him back the time he's done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.


----------



## meangirl

*matchbox 20... 3am*

she says it's cold outside and she hands me my raincoat 
she's always woried about things like that 
she says it's all gonna end and it might as well be my fault 
and she only sleeps when its raining 
and she screams and her voice is straining 

(chorus) 
and she says baby 
it's 3am I must be lonely 
when she says baby 
well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes 
she says the rain's gonna wash away I believe it 

she's got a little bit of something, God it's better than nothing 
and in her color protrait world she believes that she's got it all 
she swears the moon don't hang quite as high as it used to 
and she only sleeps when its raining 
and she screams, and her voice is straining 
(chorus) 

she believes that life is made up of all that you're used to 
and the clock on the wall has been stuck at 3 for days, and days 
she thinks that happiness is the mat that sits on her doorway 
but outside its stopped raining 

(chorus)


----------



## meangirl

*more matchbox 20... If you're gone...*

I think I've already lost you 
I think you're already gone 
I think I'm finally scared now 
You think I'm weak - but I think you're wrong 
I think you're already leaving 
Feels like your hand is on the door 
I thought this place was an empire 
But now I'm relaxed - I can't be sure 

I think you're so mean - I think we should try 
I think I could need - this in my life 
I think I'm just scared - I think too much 
I know this is wrong it's a problem I'm dealing 

If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home 
There's an awful lot of breathing room 
But I can hardly move 
If you're gone - baby you need to come home 
Cuz there's a little bit of something me 
In everything in you 

I bet you're hard to get over 
I bet the room just won't shine 
I bet my hands I can stay here 
I bet you need - more than you mind 

I think you're so mean - I think we should try 
I think I could need - this in my life 
I think I'm just scared - that I know too much 
I can't relate and that's a problem I'm feeling 

If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home 
There's an awful lot of breathing room 
But I can hardly move 
If you're gone - baby you need to come home 
Cuz there's a little bit of something me 
In everything in you 

I think you're so mean - I think we should try 
I think I could need - this in my life 
I think I'm just scared - do I talk too much 
I know this is wrong it's a problem I'm dealing 

If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home 
There's an awful lot of breathing room 
But I can hardly move 
If you're gone - baby you need to com


----------



## meangirl

meangirl said:


> I think I've already lost you
> I think you're already gone
> I think I'm finally scared now
> You think I'm weak - but I think you're wrong
> I think you're already leaving
> Feels like your hand is on the door
> I thought this place was an empire
> But now I'm relaxed - I can't be sure
> 
> I think you're so mean - I think we should try
> I think I could need - this in my life
> I think I'm just scared - I think too much
> I know this is wrong it's a problem I'm dealing
> 
> If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home
> There's an awful lot of breathing room
> But I can hardly move
> If you're gone - baby you need to come home
> Cuz there's a little bit of something me
> In everything in you
> 
> I bet you're hard to get over
> I bet the room just won't shine
> I bet my hands I can stay here
> I bet you need - more than you mind
> 
> I think you're so mean - I think we should try
> I think I could need - this in my life
> I think I'm just scared - that I know too much
> I can't relate and that's a problem I'm feeling
> 
> If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home
> There's an awful lot of breathing room
> But I can hardly move
> If you're gone - baby you need to come home
> Cuz there's a little bit of something me
> In everything in you
> 
> I think you're so mean - I think we should try
> I think I could need - this in my life
> I think I'm just scared - do I talk too much
> I know this is wrong it's a problem I'm dealing
> 
> If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home
> There's an awful lot of breathing room
> But I can hardly move
> If you're gone - baby you need to com


 
Jazzy lady, check this out: YouTube - If You're Gone

Right at the end especially.


----------



## BuffaloBill

Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said,

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."

Lying in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said,

"Oh! Do you come from a land down under? (oh yeah yeah)
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."


----------



## BuffaloBill

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul and faith
And I was 'round when Jesus Christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game
I stuck around St. Petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a general's rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out,
"Who killed the Kennedys?"
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached Bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me Lucifer
Cause I'm in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I'll lay your soul to waste, um yeah
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, um mean it, get down
Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
Tell me baby, what's my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, what's my name
I tell you one time, you're to blame
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah
What's me name
Tell me, baby, what's my name
Tell me, sweetie, what's my name
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah


----------



## BuffaloBill

Bobby's got a gun that he keeps beneath his pillow (oh yeah)
Out on the street your chances are zero (oh yeah)
Take a look around you (come on down)
It ain't too complicated
You're messin' with Murder Incorporated

Now you check over your shoulder everywhere that you go (oh yeah)
Walkin' down the street, there's eyes in every shadow (oh yeah)
You better take a look around you (come on down)
That equipment you got's so outdated
You can't compete with Murder Incorporated
Everywhere you look now there's Murder Incorporated

So you keep a little secret down deep inside your dresser drawer
From dealing with the heat you're feelin' down on the killin' floor
No matter where you step you feel you're never out of danger
So the comfort that you keep's a gold-plated snub-nose thirty-two
I heard that you

You got a job downtown, man it leaves your head cold (oh yea)
And everywhere you look life ain't got no soul (oh yeah)
That apartment you live in feels like it's just a place to hide
When your walkin' down the streets you won't meet no one eye to eye
Now the cops reported you as just another homicide
I can tell that you was just frustrated
from livin' with Murder Incorporated

Incorporated
Everywhere you look now
Murder Incorporated
Down on your knees
Murder Incorporated
Everywhere that you turn it's murder Incorporated


----------



## BuffaloBill

We played king of the mountain out on the end
The world come chargin' up the hill, and we were women and men
Now there's so much that time, time and memory fade away
We got our own roads to ride and chances we gotta take
We stood side by side each one fightin' for the other
We said until we died we'd always be blood brothers

Now the hardness of this world slowly grinds your dreams away
Makin' a fool's joke out of the promises we make
And what once seemed black and white turns to so many shades of gray
We lose ourselves in work to do and bills to pay
And it's a ride, ride, ride, and there ain't much cover
With no one runnin' by your side my blood brother

On through the houses of the dead past those fallen in their tracks
Always movin' ahead and never lookin' back
Now I don't know how I feel, I don't know how I feel tonight
If I've fallen 'neath the wheel, if I've lost or I've gained sight
I don't even know why, I don't know why I made this call
Or if any of this matters anymore after all

But the stars are burnin' bright like some mystery uncovered
I'll keep movin' through the dark with you in my heart
My blood brother


----------



## FireBrand

*Todd Rundgren*

Todd with Bobby Womack

Todd Rundgren - Want of a Nail

; 
Ive been wrong
I had plans so big
But the devils in the details
I left out one thing
No one to love me
No one to love me
No one to love

For the want of a nail, the world was lost
For the want of a nail, the world was lost

For the want of a nail, the shoe was lost
For the want of a shoe, the horse was lost
For the want of a horse, the rider was lost
For the want of a rider, the message was lost

For the want of a rider, the message was lost
For the want of a message, the battle was lost
For the want of a battle, the war was lost
For the want of a war, the kingdom was lost

(such a tiny thing)

Youre askin
Whats all this talk about horses and war? 
Put yourself in the place of the man at the forge
And day after day you live a life without love
til the morning you cant take it anymore
And you dont get up

Multiply it a billion times
Spread it all round the world
Put the curse of loneliness on every boy and every girl
Until everybodys kicking, everybodys scratching
Everything seems to fail
And it was all for the want of a nail

Tell me what else could the answer be
Dont hold back now
Give me all your love
Just a little more love
A little tiny bit of love


----------



## FireBrand

The Babys - Isn't It Time - John Waite

Falling in love was the
Last thing I had on my mind
Holding you is a warmth
That I thought I could never find
(sitting here all alone)
Just trying to decide
(whether to go all alone)
Or stay by your side
(then I stop myself because)
I know I could cry
I just cant find the answers
To the questions that keep going through my mind
Hey babe
Isnt it time
(isnt time it took time to wait)
(falling in love could be your mistake)
Isnt it time
(isnt time you took time to wait)
(falling in love could be your mistake)
Ive seen visions of someone like you in my life
A love thats strong reaching out
Holding me through the darkest night
(sitting here all alone)
Just trying to decide
(whether to go all alone)
Or stay by your side
(then I stop myself because)
I dont want to cry
I just cant find the answers
To the questions that keep going through my mind
Hey babe
Isnt it time
(isnt it time it took time to wait)
(falling in love could be your mistake)
(isnt time you took time to wait)
(falling in love could be your mistake)
(isnt time you took time to wait)
(falling in love could be your mistake)
I feel a warmth in my heart
And my soul that I never knew
This love affair gives me strength
That I need just to get me through
(sitting here all alone)
Just wondering why
(then I stop myself because)
I know I could cry
(then I think of you)
And everything seems alright
Ive finally found the answers
To the questions that keep going through my mind
Hey babe
Isnt it time
(isnt time you dont have to wait)
(dont have to wait)
I know its time
Ooh yeah
I know its time
It must be time
(dont have to wait)
(losing this love could be your mistake)
(isnt time you dont have to wait)
(dont have to wait)
It oughta be time
(isnt time you dont have to wait)
(isnt time you dont have to wait)
It must be time
(dont have to wait)
(losing this love could be your mistake)
(isnt time you dont have to wait)
(isnt time you dont have to wait)
(losin this love could be your mistake)
(isnt time you dont have to wait)
It oughta be time


----------



## BuffaloBill

Hey there mister can you tell me
What happened to the seeds I've sown
Can you give me a reason, sir, as to why they've never grown
They've just blown around from town to town
Back out on these fields
Where they fall from my hand
Back into the dirt of this hard land

Well me and my sister
From Germantown we did ride
We made our bed, sir
From the rock on the mountainside
We been blowin' around from town to town
Lookin' for a place to stand
Where the sun burst through the clouds and fall like a circle
A circle of fire down on this hard land

Now even the rain it don't come 'round
Don't come 'round here no more
And the only sound at night's the wind
Slammin' the back porch door
Yeah it stirs you up like it wants to blow you down
Twistin' and churnin' up the sand
Leavin' all them scarecrows lyin' facedown
In the dirt of this hard land

From a building up on the hill
I can hear a tape deck blastin' "Home on the Range"
I can hear them Bar-M choppers
Sweepin' low across the plains
It's me and you, Frank, we're lookin' for lost cattle
Our hooves twistin' and churnin' up the sand
We're ridin' in the whirlwind searchin' for lost treasure
Way down south of the Rio Grande
We're ridin' 'cross that river in the moonlight
Up onto the banks of this hard land

Hey, Frank, won't you pack your bags
And meet me tonight down at Liberty Hall
Just one kiss from you, my brother
And we'll ride until we fall
Well sleep in the fields
We'll sleep by the rivers
And in the morning we'll make a plan
Well if you can't make it stay hard, stay hungry, stay alive if you can
And meet me in a dream of this hard land


----------



## Rael

Unfortunately in two parts, an instrumental by the legendary Chick Corea, Al Dimeola, Stanley Clark, and Lenny White of "Return To Forever". A little jazz fusion.  for those so inclined. I love 'em.
YouTube - Return to Forever - Duel of the Jester and The Tyrant Pt. 1
YouTube - Return to Forever - Duel of the Jester and The Tyrant Pt. 2


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Unfortunately in two parts, an instrumental by the legendary Chick Corea, Al Dimeola, Stanley Clark, and Lenny White of "Return To Forever". A little jazz fusion.  for those so inclined. I love 'em.
> YouTube - Return to Forever - Duel of the Jester and The Tyrant Pt. 1
> YouTube - Return to Forever - Duel of the Jester and The Tyrant Pt. 2


 
Oh man, you do this when my cable connection is down and I'm on 'dialup standby' mode


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> Oh man, you do this when my cable connection is down and I'm on 'dialup standby' mode


 This thread isn't going away anytime soon. I can't believe I found an RTF, FB. I think I'm going to hang out at youtube for a while! 

edit: here's another...
YouTube - Return to Forever 1974


----------



## BuffaloBill

You get a shiver in the dark
It's raining in the park but meantime
South of the river you stop and you hold everything
A band is blowin' Dixie double four time
You feel alright when you hear that music ring

And now you step inside but you don't see too many faces
Comin' in out of the rain you hear the jazz go down
Competition in other places
Oh but the horns they blowin' that sound
Way on down south, way on down south London town

You check out Guitar George, he knows all chords
Mind he's strictly rhythm he doesn't wanna make it cry or sing
Yes and an old guitar is all he can afford
When he gets up under the lights to play his thing

And Harry doesn't mind if he doesn't make the scene
He's got a daytime job, he's doin' alright
He can play the honky tonk like anything
Savin' it up for Friday night
With the Sultans... with the Sultans of Swing

And a crowd o' young boys they're foolin' around in the corner
Drunk and dressed in their best brown baggies and their platform soles
They don't give a damn 'bout any trumpet playin' band
It ain't what they call rock and roll
And the Sultans... Yea the Sultans they play Creole ...Creole

And then the man he steps right up to the microphone
And says at last just as the time bell rings
'Goodnight, now it's time to go home'
And he makes it fast with one more thing
'We are the Sultans... We are the Sultans of Swing'


----------



## BuffaloBill

Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief --
if he had a rich man in his hand.
And who would steal the candy
from a laughing baby's mouth
if he could take it from the money man.
Cross-eyed Mary goes jumping in again.
She signs no contract
but she always plays the game.
Dines in Hampstead village
on expense accounted gruel,
and the jack-knife barber drops her off at school.
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys:
would rather make it with a letching grey.
Or maybe her attention is drawn by Aqualung,
who watches through the railings as they play.
Cross-eyed Mary finds it hard to get along.
She's a poor man's rich girl
and she'll do it for a song.
She's a rich man stealer
but her favour's good and strong:
She's the Robin Hood of Highgate --
helps the poor man get along.


----------



## BuffaloBill

Well, the streetlights shine down on Blessing Avenue
Lovers they walk by, holding hands two by two
A breeze crosses the porch, bicycle spokes spin 'round
My jackets on, I'm out the door
And tonight I'm gonna burn this town down

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

A kids rubber ball smacks
Off the gutter 'neath the lamp light
Big bank clock chimes
Off go the sleepy front porch lights
Downtown the stores alight as the evening's underway
Things been a little tight
But I know their gonna turn my way

And the girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

Frankie's diner, an old friend on the edge of town
The neon sign spinning round
Like a cross over the lost and found
The fluorescent lights flick over Pop's Grill
Shaniqua brings the coffee and asks "Fill?" and says "Penny for your thoughts now my boy, Bill"

She went away, she cut me like a knife
Hello beautiful thing, maybe you could save my life
In just a glance, down here on magic street
Loves a fool's dance
And I ain't got much sense, but I still got my feet

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by


----------



## FireBrand

*October....*

*U2 - October*

October
And the trees are stripped bare
Of all they wear
What do I care

October
And kingdoms rise
And kingdoms fall
But you go on...and on...


----------



## lovinmaryland

County road 233, under my feet
Nothin' on this white rock but little ole me
I've got two miles till, he makes bail
And if I'm right we're headed straight for hell


I'm goin' home, gonna load my shotgun
Wait by the door and light a cigarette
If he wants a fight well now he's got one
And he ain't seen me crazy yet
He slap my face and he shook me like a rag doll
Don't that sound like a real man
I'm going to show him what a little girls made of
Gunpowder and lead

It's half past ten, another six pack in
And I can feel the rumble like a cold black wind
He pulls in the drive, the gravel flies
He dont know what's waiting here this time

I'm goin' home, gonna load my shotgun
Wait by the door and light a cigarette
If he wants a fight well now he's got one
And he ain't seen me crazy yet
He slap my face and he shook me like a rag doll
Don't that sound like a real man
I'm going to show him what a little girls made of
Gunpowder and lead

His fist is big but my gun's bigger
He'll find out when I pull the trigger

I'm goin' home, gonna load my shotgun
Wait by the door and light a cigarette
If he wants a fight well now he's got one
And he ain't seen me crazy yet
He slap my face and he shook me like a rag doll
Don't that sound like a real man
I'm going to show him what a little girls made of
Gunpowder and lead


----------



## lovinmaryland

Sittin Out here on the hood of this truck looking up 
at a caramel colored sunset sky 
checkin my watch doin the math in my head 
counting back words to when you said goodbye 
well those runway lights are gettin brighter 

Im just sittin' out here watching airplanes 
take off and fly 
tryin to figure out which one you might be on 
and why you dont love me anymore 
right now im sittin' out here watching airplanes 

I would've lied could've cried should've tried harder 
done anything to make you stay 
i wonder what you'd do if you looked out your window 
saw me runnin down the runway just like i was crazy 
that fence is too high so am i 

so I'm just sittin' out here watching airplanes 
take off and fly 
tryin to figure out which one you might be on 
and why you don't love me anymore 
by now i know you're thirty thousand feet above me 
but a million miles away, a million miles away 
by now i know i outta act like you don't love me 

but im just sittin' out here watching airplanes 
take off and fly 
im just sittin' out here watching airplanes 
take off and fly 
tryin to figure out which one you might be on 
and why you don't love me anymore 

yeah im just sittin' out here watching airplanes 
go by, by, by 
im just sittin' out here watching airplanes 
baby bye, bye, bye


----------



## Rael

YouTube - Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon
Tuesday, afternoon,
I'm just beginning to see,
Now I'm on my way,
It doesn't matter to me,
Chasing the clouds away.

Something, calls to me,
The trees are drawing me near,
I've got to find out why
Those gentle voices I hear
Explain it all with a sigh.

I'm looking at myself, reflections of my mind,
It's just the kind of day to leave myself behind,
So gently swaying thru the fairy-land of love,
If you'll just come with me and see the beauty of

Tuesday afternoon.
Tuesday afternoon.

Tuesday, afternoon,
I'm just beginning to see,
Now I'm on my way,
It doesn't matter to me,
Chasing the clouds away.

Something, calls to me,
The trees are drawing me near,
I've got to find out why
Those gentle voices I hear
Explain it all with a sigh.


----------



## Nupe2

Rael said:


> This thread isn't going away anytime soon. I can't believe I found an RTF, FB. I think I'm going to hang out at youtube for a while!
> 
> edit: here's another...
> YouTube - Return to Forever 1974



I saw Larry Coryell at Constitution Hall a long time ago.  He played a lot of acoustic stuff and it was truly dull.  At one point he said he was about to play a tune by Chick Corea when out of the audience a lone voice yelled...."well let Chick Corea play it then!"  The place went crazy laughing!  Coryell stormed offstage, picked up his electric guitar and proceeded to turn the place out!  That's entertainment!


----------



## BuffaloBill

With her killer graces and her secret places
That no boy can fill with her hands on her hips
Oh and that smile on her lips
Because she knows that it kills me
With her soft french cream
Standing in that doorway like a dream
I wish she'd just leave me alone
Because french cream won't soften them boots
And french kisses will not break that heart of stone
With her long hair falling
And her eyes that shine like a midnight sun
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one

That Thunder in your heart
At night when you're kneeling in the dark
It says you're never gonna leave her
But there's this angel in her eyes
That tells such desperate lies
And all you want to do is believe her
And tonight you'll try just one more time
To leave it all behind and to break on through
Oh she can take you, but if she wants to break you
She's gonna find out that ain't so easy to do
And no matter where you sleep tonight or how far you run
Oh-o she's the one, she's the one

Oh-o and just one kiss
She'd fill them long summer nights
With her tenderness that secret pact you made
Back when her love could save you from the bitterness
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one
Oh she's the one, oh she's the one


----------



## Rael

Nupe2 said:


> I saw Larry Coryell at Constitution Hall a long time ago.  He played a lot of acoustic stuff and it was truly dull.  At one point he said he was about to play a tune by Chick Corea when out of the audience a lone voice yelled...."well let Chick Corea play it then!"  The place went crazy laughing!  Coryell stormed offstage, picked up his electric guitar and proceeded to turn the place out!  That's entertainment!


I know not everyone likes the acoustics performances, and from what I know about Larry Coryell (not much, really) he has been at it a long time without stopping. I'm surprised that someone would yell out something like that, but more surprised he left the stage. Oh well, life in the entertainment business!


BuffaloBill said:


> She's the one


I first saw the Boss in '78 for the Darkness tour. I still remember that, even though I was in the nosebleeds. Wish I saw him for the Born To Run tour, I started getting into his music around 76 or so. Gotta love the boss!


----------



## FireBrand

*Michael Hedges*

I met Michael once! He was a true kind spirit!
God rest his soul!

Michael Hedges - Woman Of The World


----------



## Nupe2

KEM 

"I Can't Stop Loving You"

[Verse 1:]
I think about the day I met the perfect stranger, I think about us.
And I think about the day I got wrapped around your fingers, I think about us.
The sun was shinning on you
The lord was smiling on me
And love was calling us I had my mind made up.

[Chorus:]
And I can't stop loving you
I can't help myself
And I can't get over you
No matter what I tell myself baby.

[Verse 2:]
Never thought I'd ever love any one else in my weakness, I think about us.
And I think about the day you left without speaking, I think about us.
I think about the love we had for our children, I think about us.
I think about the way we laughed without a reason, I think about us girl.
There will be no more lies
Somebody tell me why I feel like I'm dying.
Lord what's come over me
Ohh baby can't you see

[Chorus:]
That I can't stop loving you
I can't help myself
And I can't get over you
No matter what I tell myself baby
Yea Yea
I can't stop loving you (stop loving you girl)
No matter how hard I try
And I can't get over you baby
And I don't know why

I think about us [x7]

Ooooohh, baby.
I can't get over you!
Oh yea, baby.
Mmmmmmm, Girl.
What am I gonna do?
Oooooooh, baby.
I think about - the love we had.
I think about the way you laugh.
Mmmmm, girl, hey - hey.
I can't get over you!

I can't stop missing you baby,
I can't stop wanting you baby,
I can't stop loving you
GIRL-erl-erl
Hey-hey-hey-hey-hey-hey-hey
I CAN'T GET OVER YOU!!!

I can't stop missing you girl,
I can't stop feeling you girl.
I can't stop thinking bout you!
I can't stop dreaming bout you
I can't stop loving you girl.


----------



## Nupe2

KEM 

"Matter Of Time"

Matter of time
It's a matter of time [adlib]
How can we be more like your brother
He was tall thin and fine
The head of his class yeah yeah
And everybody liked him hey
He'd spent his whole life chasing heaven
But never seemed to find it
'Cause heaven resides right here
On the inside yeah
And people go from bad to good in just
The blink of an eye oh yeah
If they can go from bad to good I guess
Then so can I hmm yeah
It's a matter of time
It's a matter of time yeah [adlib]

He'd take us downtown to the mission
Over on Mack and Third
To hear some of the strangest sounds
We'd ever heard yeah
He'd say that bad things they happen
But it's all divine please
Don't let this crazy cruel world
Make you blind
Cause people go from bad to good in just
The blink of an eye oh yeah
If they can go from bad to good I guess
Then so can I hmm yeah
It's a matter of time
It's a matter of time
It's a matter of time [adlib]
It's a matter of time [adlib]
It's a matter time before I

Find my way home
It's a matter of time before I get it together
It's a matter of time

Boys and girls
It's a matter of time [adlib]
A matter of time
It's a matter time yeah sweet time yeah [adlib out]


----------



## gumbo

*Blink 182*

Hello there the angel from my nightmare
The shadow in the background of the morgue
The unsuspecting victim of darkness in the valley
We can live like Jack and Sally if we want
Where you can always find me
And we'll have Halloween on Christmas
And in the night we'll wish this never ends
We'll wish this never ends

(I miss you I miss you)
(I miss you I miss you)

Where are you and I'm so sorry
I cannot sleep I cannot dream tonight
I need somebody and always
This sick strange darkness
Comes creeping on so haunting every time
And as I stared I counted
The Webs from all the spiders
Catching things and eating their insides
Like indecision to call you
and hear your voice of treason
Will you come home and stop this pain tonight
Stop this pain tonight

Don't waste your time on me you're already
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you)
Don't waste your time on me you're already
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you)

Don't waste your time on me you're already
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you)
Don't waste your time on me you're already
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you)
Don't waste your time on me you're already
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you)
Don't waste your time on me you're already
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you)

I miss you (miss you miss you)
I miss you (miss you miss you)
I miss you (miss you miss you)
I miss you (miss you miss you)
(I miss you miss you)


----------



## BlackSheep

*Riot Act*

Forever doesn't mean forever anymore
I said forever
But it doesn't look like I'm gonna be around much anymore
When the heat gets sub-tropical
And the talk gets so topical

Riot act - you can read me the riot act
You can make me a matter of fact
Or a villain in a million
A slip of the tongue is gonna keep me civilian

Why do you talk such stupid nonsense
When my mind could rest much easier
Instead of all this dumb dumb insolence
I would be happier with amnesia

They say forget her
Now it looks like you're either gonna be for me or against me
I got your letter
Now they say I don't care for the colour that it paints me
Trying to be so bad is bad enough
Don't make me laugh by talking tough
Don't put your heart out on your sleeve
When your remarks are off the cuff

In honor of my dear friend Nora-she has finally Left Las Vegas.


----------



## Cowgirl

*Everybody needs a little AC/DC!*

Well I'm upper upper class high society
God's gift to ballroom notoriety
And I always fill my ballroom
The event is never small
The social pages say I've got
The biggest balls of all

I've got big balls
I've got big balls
They're such big balls
And they're dirty big balls
And he's got big balls
And she's got big balls
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

And my balls are always bouncing
My ballroom always full
And everybody cums and cums again
If your name is on the guest list
No one can take you higher
Everybody says I've got
Great balls of fire

I've got big balls
Oh I've got big balls
And they're such big balls
Dirty big balls
And he's got big balls
And she's got big balls
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

Some balls are held for charity
And some for fancy dress
But when they're held for pleasure
They're the balls that I like best
My balls are always bouncing
To the left and to the right
It's my belief that my big balls
Should be held every night

We've got big balls
We've got big balls
We've got big balls
Dirty big balls
He's got big balls
She's got big balls
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

(We've got big balls)
(We've got big balls)

And I'm just itching to tell you about them
Oh we had such wonderful fun
Seafood cocktail, crabs, crayfish
(But we've got the biggest balls of them all)

(Ball sucker)
(Ball sucker)
(Ball sucker)
(Ball sucker)


----------



## cattitude

Hey little girl is your daddy home
Did he go away and leave you all alone
I got a bad desire
Im on fire

Tell me now baby is he good to you
Can he do to you the things that I do
I can take you higher
Im on fire

Sometimes its like someone took a knife baby
Edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
Through the middle of my soul

At night I wake up with the sheets soaking wet
And a freight train running through the
Middle of my head
Only you can cool my desire
Im on fire


----------



## Nupe2

"Living Loving Maid (She's Just A Woman)"

With a purple umbrella and a fifty cent hat,
Livin', lovin', she's just a woman.
Missus cool rides out in her aged Cadillac.
Livin', lovin', she's just a woman.

[Chorus]
Come on, babe on the round about, ride on the merry-go-round,
We all know what your name is, so you better lay your money down.

Alimony, alimony payin' your bills,
Livin', lovin', she's just a woman.
When your conscience hits, you knock it back with pills.
Livin', lovin', she's just a woman.

[Chorus]

Tellin' tall tales of how it used to be.
Livin', lovin', she's just a woman.
With the butler and the maid and the servants three.
Livin', lovin', she's just a woman.

Nobody hears a single word you say.
Livin', lovin', she's just a woman.
But you keep on talkin' till your dyin' day.
Livin', lovin', she's just a woman.

[Chorus]

Livin', Lovin', She's just a woman.


----------



## gumbo

*Foreigner*

Hey, baby, if you're feelin' down
I know what's good for you all day
Are you worried what your friends see
Will it ruin your reputation lovin' me

'Cause I'm a dirty white boy
Yeah a dirty white boy
A dirty white boy

Don't drive no big black car
Don't like no Hollywood movie star
You want me to be true to you
You don't give a damn what I do to you

I'm just a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

Well, I'm a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, dirty white boy
A dirty white boy

I've been in trouble since I don't know when
I'm in trouble now and I now somehow I'll find trouble again
I'm a loner, but I'm never alone
Every night I get one step closer to the danger zone

'Cause I'm a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, I'm a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

C'mon, c'mon boy
Dirty white boy, white boy
Dirty white boy, I'm a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy

Hey, I'm a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, yeah, I'm a dirty white boy
Dirty white boy, dirty white boy, yeah


----------



## gumbo

*Vaughan Bros..Stevie Ray*

"One night while sleeping in my bed I had a beautiful dream
That all the people of the world got together on the same wavelength
And began helping one another
Now in this dream, universal love was the theme of the day
Peace and understanding and it happened this way"

The sick, the hungry, had smiles on their faces
The tired and the homeless had family all around
The streets and the cities were all beautiful places
And the walls came tumblin' down

People of the world all had it together
Had it together for the boys and the girls
And the children of the world look forward to a future
Remember
Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people, time's tickin' away
Remember that
Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people, time's tickin' away

I had a vision of blue skies from sea to shining sea
All the trees in the forest stood strong and tall again
Everything was clean and pretty and safe for you and me
The worst of enemies became the best of friends

People of the world all had it together
Had it together for the boys and the girls
Children of the world look forward to a future

Remember
Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people, time's tickin' away
Remember that
Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people, time's tickin' away

Remember that, remember that
Remember that, remember that

People of the world all had it together
Had it together for the boys and the girls
Children of the world look forward to a future

Remember
Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people, time's tickin' away
Remember that
Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock people, time's tickin' away


----------



## FireBrand

Wishbone Ash – ‘The King Will Come’

Wishbone Ash - The King Will Come - 1989

In the fire, the king will come.
Thunder rolls, piper and drum.
Evil sons, overrun,
Count their sins - judgment comes.

The checkerboard of nights and days -
Man will die, man be saved.
The sky will fall, the earth will pray,
When judgment comes to claim its day.

See the word of the prophet
On a stone in his hand.
Poison pen revelation,
Or just a sign in the sand? 

The checkerboard of nights and days -
Man will die, man be saved.
The sky will fall, the earth will pray,
When judgment comes to claim its day.

See the word of the prophet
On a stone in his hand.
Poison pen revelation,
Or just a sign in the sand?


----------



## Rael

Wishbone Ash will be playing in the RoS next year, I think. Love the songs, peeps, keep 'em coming!

edit: why, yes they are! Look at the other acts, too.
The Rites Of Spring Festival


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Wishbone Ash will be playing in the RoS next year, I think. Love the songs, peeps, keep 'em coming!
> 
> edit: why, yes they are! Look at the other acts, too.
> The Rites Of Spring Festival


 

Wow!

Andy Powell is the only remaining original member these days.
He autographed the pick gaurd (brits call 'em scratch plates) of my
Flying-V.

Looks like a great show.
Are you familiar with that area Rael?


----------



## Rael

Yeah, I've been up that way a few times. Never been to the Keswick, but they get a lot of great acts there for a small venue. This year I think they changed it to the Keswick from Phoenixville (not too far away from Keswick, and home of the Blob). 
Most of the people prefer the Keswick to Phoenixville's Colonial Theater, so it's a step up in the right direction. Never been to the RoS yet, either. Might be time.


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Might be time.


----------



## BuffaloBill

Bobby's got a gun that he keeps beneath his pillow (oh yeah)
Out on the street your chances are zero (oh yeah)
Take a look around you (come on down)
It ain't too complicated
You're messin' with Murder Incorporated

Now you check over your shoulder everywhere that you go (oh yeah)
Walkin' down the street, there's eyes in every shadow (oh yeah)
You better take a look around you (come on down)
That equipment you got's so outdated
You can't compete with Murder Incorporated
Everywhere you look now there's Murder Incorporated

So you keep a little secret down deep inside your dresser drawer
From dealing with the heat you're feelin' down on the killin' floor
No matter where you step you feel you're never out of danger
So the comfort that you keep's a gold-plated snub-nose thirty-two
I heard that you

You got a job downtown, man it leaves your head cold (oh yea)
And everywhere you look life ain't got no soul (oh yeah)
That apartment you live in feels like it's just a place to hide
When your walkin' down the streets you won't meet no one eye to eye
Now the cops reported you as just another homicide
I can tell that you was just frustrated
from livin' with Murder Incorporated

Incorporated
Everywhere you look now
Murder Incorporated
Down on your knees
Murder Incorporated
Everywhere that you turn it's murder Incorporated


----------



## FireBrand

*an old classic*

Ahhh....the early years of MTV......

Foreigner - I wanna know what love is video


I gotta take a little time
A little time to think things over
I better read between the lines
In case I need it when I’m older

Now this mountain I must climb
Feels like a world upon my shoulders
I through the clouds I see love shine
It keeps me warm as life grows colder

In my life threes been heartache and pain
I don’t know if I can face it again
Cant stop now, I’ve traveled so far
To change this lonely life

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
I wanna feel what love is
I know you can show me

I’m gonna take a little time
A little time to look around me
I’ve got nowhere left to hide
It looks like love has finally found me

In my life threes been heartache and pain
I don’t know if I can face it again
I cant stop now, I’ve traveled so far
To change this lonely life

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
I wanna feel what love is
I know you can show me

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
And I wanna feel, I want to feel what love is
And I know, I know you can show me

Lets talk about love
I wanna know what love is, the love that you feel inside
I want you to show me, and I’m feeling so much love
I wanna feel what love is, no, you just cannot hide
I know you can show me, yeah

I wanna know what love is, lets talk about love
I want you to show me, I wanna feel it too
I wanna feel what love is, I want to feel it too
And I know and I know, I know you can show me
Show me love is real, yeah
I wanna know what love is...


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Ahhh....the early years of MTV......
> 
> Foreigner - I wanna know what love is video


 
I love Foreigner. Good one!


----------



## BuffaloBill

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can't go on like this too long

{Chorus:}
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]
This time you've gone too far [x3]
I told you [x4]

Don't talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that's the place it goes

[Chorus]

I'm digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
To find the places we got hurt


----------



## Rael

Love this song...
YouTube - 040705 Forever Bale-ing (Hay)

I used to work for Harvester
I used to use my hands
I used to make the tractors and the combines that plowed and harvested
this great land
Now I see my handiwork on the block everywhere I turn
And I see the clouds 'cross the weathered faces and I watch the harvest burn

I quit the plant in '57
Had some time for farmin' then
Banks back then was lendin' money
The banker was the farmer's friend
And I've seen dog days and dusty days;
Late spring snow and early fall sleet;
I've held the leather reins in my hands and felt the soft ground under my feet
Between the hot dry weather and the taxes, and the Cold War it's been hard
to make ends meet
But I always kept the clothes on our backs;
I always put the shoes on our feet

My grandson, he comes home from college
He says, "We get the government we deserve."
My son-in-law just shakes his head and says, "That little punk, he never
had to serve."
And I sit here in the shadow of the suburbs and look out across these
empty fields
I sit here in earshot of the bypass and all night I listen to the rushin'
of the wheels

The big boys, they all got computers; got incorporated, too
Me, I just know how to raise things
That was all I ever knew
Now, it all comes down to numbers
Now I'm glad that I have quit
Folks these days just don't do nothin' simply for the love of it

I went into town on the Fourth of July
Watched 'em parade past the Union Jack
Watched 'em break out the brass and beat on the drum
One step forward and two steps back
And I saw a sign on Easy Street, said, "Be Prepared to Stop."
Pray for the independent, little man
I don't see next year's crop
And I sit here on the back porch in the twilight
And I hear the crickets hum
I sit and watch the lightning in the distance but the showers never come
I sit here and listen to the wind blow
I sit here and rub my hands
I sit here and listen to the clock strike, and I wonder when I'll see my
companion again


----------



## RoseRed

[DD - Donald Duck voice]
[BS - background singers]
[EP - Elvis voice]

Went to a party the other night
All the ladies were treating me right
Moving my feet to the disco beat
How in the world could I keep my seat

All of a sudden I began to change
I was on the dance floor acting strange
Flapping my arms I began to cluck
Look at me..
I'm the disco duck

[DD:] Ah, get down, mama
I've got to have me a woman, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] Got to have me a woman
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] Oh, get down, mama
[BS:] Try your luck, don't be a cluck, disco
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD+BS] Disco
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] All right
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] Ah, get down mama,
Oh mama, shake your tail feather, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha

When the music stopped I returned to my seat
But there's no stoppin' a duck and his beat
So I got back up to try my luck
Why look

[DD:] Everybody's doin' the
[DD+BS] Disco, disco duck
[DD+BS] Disco, disco duck
[BS:] Try your luck
[DD:] Wave to me
[BS:] Don't be a cluck
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD+BS] Disco
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] My, oh my
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[DD:] Ah, get down mama, ha, ha, ha, ha
[BS:] Try your luck, don't be a cluck
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD:] Disco
[BS:] Disco
[DD+BS] Disco
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[BS:] Disco
[BS:] Disco, disco duck
[BS:] Try your luck, don't be a cluck
[EP:] Thank you duck
[BS:] Disco
[EP:] For gettin' down
[BS:] Disco disco disco
[EP:] Thank you so very much
[BS:] Disco duck
[DD:] You're welcome
[BS:] Disco Disco Duck
[BS:] Try your luck, don't be a cluck
Disco, disco, disco


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Love this song...
> YouTube - 040705 Forever Bale-ing (Hay)
> 
> I used to work for Harvester
> I used to use my hands
> I used to make the tractors and the combines that plowed and harvested
> this great land
> Now I see my handiwork on the block everywhere I turn
> And I see the clouds 'cross the weathered faces and I watch the harvest burn
> 
> I quit the plant in '57
> Had some time for farmin' then
> Banks back then was lendin' money
> The banker was the farmer's friend
> And I've seen dog days and dusty days;
> Late spring snow and early fall sleet;
> I've held the leather reins in my hands and felt the soft ground under my feet
> Between the hot dry weather and the taxes, and the Cold War it's been hard
> to make ends meet
> But I always kept the clothes on our backs;
> I always put the shoes on our feet
> 
> My grandson, he comes home from college
> He says, "We get the government we deserve."
> My son-in-law just shakes his head and says, "That little punk, he never
> had to serve."
> And I sit here in the shadow of the suburbs and look out across these
> empty fields
> I sit here in earshot of the bypass and all night I listen to the rushin'
> of the wheels
> 
> The big boys, they all got computers; got incorporated, too
> Me, I just know how to raise things
> That was all I ever knew
> Now, it all comes down to numbers
> Now I'm glad that I have quit
> Folks these days just don't do nothin' simply for the love of it
> 
> I went into town on the Fourth of July
> Watched 'em parade past the Union Jack
> Watched 'em break out the brass and beat on the drum
> One step forward and two steps back
> And I saw a sign on Easy Street, said, "Be Prepared to Stop."
> Pray for the independent, little man
> I don't see next year's crop
> And I sit here on the back porch in the twilight
> And I hear the crickets hum
> I sit and watch the lightning in the distance but the showers never come
> I sit here and listen to the wind blow
> I sit here and rub my hands
> I sit here and listen to the clock strike, and I wonder when I'll see my
> companion again


 
Excellent !


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> Excellent !


That one is followed by Sunset Grill on the original, fades into it!


----------



## Rael

Friday night with George Thorogood and the Delaware Destoyers


Bad To the Bone

On the day I was born The nurses all gathered 'round
And they gazed in wide wonder At the joy they had found
The head nurse spoke up And she said leave this one alone
She could tell right away That I was bad to the bone
Bad to the bone Bad to the bone B-B-B-B-Bad to the bone
B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone

I broke a thousand hearts Before I met ou
I'll break a thousand more Baby Before I am through
I wanna be your's pretty baby Your's and your's alone
I'm here to tell ya honey That I'm bad to the bone
Bad to the bone B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone

SOLO

I make a rich woman beg I'll make a good woman steal
I'll make an old woman blush And make a young woman squeal
I wanna be your's pretty baby Your's and your's alone
I'm here to tell ya honey That I'm bad to the bone
B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone

SOLO 2

And when I walk the streets Kings and Queens step aside
Every woman I meet They all stay satisfied
I wanna tell ya pretty baby Well Ya see I make my own
I'm here to tell ya honey That I'm bad to the bone
Bad to the bone B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone


----------



## FireBrand

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer - 'Lucky Man'*



He had white Horses
And ladies by the score
All dressed in satin
And waiting by the door

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was

White lace and feathers
They made up his bed
A gold covered mattress
On which he was led

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was

He went to fight wars
For his country and his king
Of his honor and his glory
The people would sing

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was

A bullet had found him
His blood ran as he cried
No money could save him
So he laid down and he died

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was


----------



## FireBrand

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer - 'From the Beginning'*



There might have been things I missed 
But don't be unkind 
It don't mean I'm blind 
Perhaps there's a thing or two 

I think of lying in bed 
I shouldn't have said 
But there it is 

You see it's all clear 
You were meant to be here 
From the beginning 

Maybe I might have changed 
And not been so cruel 
Not been such a fool 
Whatever was done is done 
I just can't recall 
It doesn't matter at all 

You see it's all clear 
You were meant to be here 
From the beginning


----------



## FireBrand

*Emerson, Lake & Palmer - 'Still... you turn me on'*



Do you wanna be an angel
Do you wanna be a star
Do you wanna play some magic
On my guitar
Do you wanna be a poet
Do you wanna be my string
You could be anything

Do you wanna be the lover of another undercover
You could even be the
Man on the moon

Do you wanna be the player
Do you wanna be the string
Let me tell you something
It just don't mean a thing

You see it really doesn't matter
When you're buried in disguise
By the dark glass on your eyes
Though your flesh has crystallised
Still...you turn me on

Do you wanna be the pillow
Where I lay my head
Do you wanna be the feathers
Lying on my bed
Do you wanna be the cover
Of a magazine
Create a scene

Every day a little sadder
A little madder
Someone get me a ladder

Do you wanna be the singer
Do you wanna be the song
Let me tell you something
You just couldn't be more wrong

You see I really have to tell you
That it all gets so intense
From my experience
It just doesn't seem to make sense
Still...you turn me on


----------



## FireBrand

*Steve Morse*


----------



## Kerad

*"Milk" ~Garbage*

I am milk
I am red hot kitchen
And I am cool
Cool as the deep blue ocean

I am lost
So I am cruel
But I´d be love and sweetness
If I had you

I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you
I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you

I am weak
But I am strong
I can use my tears to
Bring you home

I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you
I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you
I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you

I am milk
I am red hot kitchen
I am cool
Cool as the deep blue ocean

I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you
I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you

I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you
I´m aching
I´m aching for you

I´m waiting
I´m waiting
I´m waiting for you.


----------



## Rael

*The Living Years*

Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him
In the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defence

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts

So don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different day
And if you don't give up,
And don't give in
You may just be OK

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say.
I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him
In the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye


----------



## FireBrand

*Simple Minds*



Hey, hey, hey ,hey
Ohhh...

Won't you come see about me?
I'll be alone, dancing you know it baby


Tell me your troubles and doubts
Giving me everything inside and out and
Love's strange so real in the dark
Think of the tender things that we were working on


Slow change may pull us apart
When the light gets into your heart, baby


Don't You Forget About Me
Don't Don't Don't Don't
Don't You Forget About Me


Will you stand above me?
Look my way, never love me
Rain keeps falling, rain keeps falling
Down, down, down


Will you recognise me?
Call my name or walk on by
Rain keeps falling, rain keeps falling
Down, down, down, down


Hey, hey, hey, hey
Ohhhh.....


Don't you try to pretend
It's my feeling we'll win in the end
I won't harm you or touch your defenses
Vanity and security


Don't you forget about me
I'll be alone, dancing you know it baby
Going to take you apart
I'll put us back together at heart, baby


Don't You Forget About Me
Don't Don't Don't Don't
Don't You Forget About Me


As you walk on by
Will you call my name?
As you walk on by
Will you call my name?
When you walk away


Or will you walk away?
Will you walk on by?
Come on - call my name
Will you all my name?


I say :
La la la...


----------



## Agee

Well this thread has taking on a whole new life!

Video... who knew?


----------



## FireBrand

Airgasm said:


> Well this thread has taking on a whole new life!
> 
> Video... who knew?


 
We have now upgraded to the 80's and beyond !


----------



## FireBrand

*Hey Larry........*

Halford Had Hair !.......


----------



## BuffaloBill

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes


----------



## BuffaloBill

It seems like only yesterday
I didn't have a clue
I stood alone not knowing where to turn
Now suddenly I look around
And everything looks new
I don't know why, but I think I'm startin' to learn
They call it understanding
A willingness to grow
I'm finally understanding
There's so much I can know
Until the day you came along
I used to just get lost
I only heard the things I wanted to hear
It always seemed like no one cared
But then you took the time
And now I look and everything seems clear
You've got me understanding
You've really helped me see
I'm finally understanding
It's meant so much to me
You've got me understanding
You're really on my side
You've got me understanding


----------



## BuffaloBill

Here comes old Rosie she's looking mighty fine
Here comes hot Nancy she's steppin' right on time
There go the street lights bringin on the night
Here come the men faces hidden from the light
All through the shadows they come and they go
With only one thing in common
They got the fire down below

Here comes the rich man in his big long limousine
Here comes the poor man all you got to have is green
Here comes the banker and the lawyer and the cop
One thing for certain it ain't never gonna stop
When it all gets too heavy
That's when they come and go
With only one thing in common
They got the fire down below

It happens out in Vegas happens in Moline
On the blue blood streets of Boston
Up in Berkeley and out in Queens
And it went on yesterday and it's going on tonight
Somewhere there's somebody ain't treatin' somebody right

And he's looking out for Rosie and she's looking mighty fine
And he's walking the streets for Nancy
And he'll find her everytime
When the street light flicker bringing on the night
Well they'll be slipping into darkness slipping out of sight
All through the midnight
Watch 'em come and watch 'em go
With only one thing in common
They got the fire down below


----------



## BuffaloBill

She packed up her bags and she took off down the road
Left me here stranded with the bills she owed
She gave me a false address
Took off with my American Express
Sunspot Baby
She sure had me way outguessed

She left me here stranded like a dog out in the yard
Charged up a fortune on my credit card
She used my address and my name
Man that was so unkind
Sunspot Baby
She sure had a real good time

I looked in Miami
I looked in Negril
The closest I came was a month old bill
I checked the Bahamas and they said she was gone
Can't understand why she did me so wrong

But she packed up her bags
She took off down the road
She said she was goin' to visit sister Flo
She used my address and my name
And man that was so unkind
Sunspot Baby
I'm gonna catch up sometime
Sure had a real good time

I looked in Miami
I looked in Negril
The closest I came was a month old bill
I checked the Bahamas and they said you was gone
I can't understand why she did me so wrong

But she packed up her bags
And she took off down the road
She left me here stranded with the bills she owed
She used my address and my name
Put my credit to shame
Sunspot Baby
Sure had a real good time

Oh, Sunspot Baby
She sure had a real good time
Yeah, Sunspot Baby
I'm gonna catch up sometime. Sometime.


----------



## gumbo

*Shinedown Simpleman*

SIMPLE MAN
Mama told me when I was young
"Come sit beside me, my only son
And listen closely to what I say
And if you do this it will help you some sunny day"
"Oh, take your time, don't live too fast
Troubles will come and they will pass
Go find a woman and you'll find love
And don't forget, son, there is someone up above"
chorus:
"And be a simple kind of man
Oh, be something you love and understand
Baby be a simple kind of man
Oh, won't you do this for me, son, if you can"
"Forget your lust for the rich man's gold
All that you need is in your soul
And you can do this, oh baby, if you try
All that I want for you, my son, is to be satisfied"
chorus
Oh yes, I will
"Boy, don't you worry, you'll find yourself
Follow your heart and nothing else
And you can do this, oh baby, if you try
All that I want for you, my son, is to be satisfied"
chorus
Baby, be a simple, really simple man
Oh, be something you love and understand


----------



## BuffaloBill

Shame On The Moon

Until you've been beside a man
You don't know what he wants
You don't know if he cries at night
You don't know if he don't
When nothin comes easy
Old nightmares are real
Until you' ve been beside a man
You don't know how he feels

Once inside a woman's heart
A man must keep his head
Heaven opens up the door
Where angels fear to tread
Some men go crazy
Some men go slow
Some men go just where they want
Some men never go

Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon

Everywhere it's all around
Comfort in a crowd
Strangers faces all around
Laughin right out loud
Hey watch where your goin
Step light on old toes
Cause until you've been beside a man
You don't know who he knows

Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon
Oh blame it on midnight
Ooh shame on the moon


----------



## Pandora

How many roads must a man walk down
Before they call him a man
How many seas must a white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand
How many times must the cannonballs fly
Before they are forever banned
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind
The answer is blowing in the wind

How many years must a mountain exist
Before it is washed to the sea
How many years can some people exist
Before they're allowed to be free
How many times can a man turn his head
And pretend that he just doesn't see
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind
The answer is blowing in the wind

How many times must a man look up
Before he can see the sky

How many years must one man have
Before he can hear people cry
How many deaths will it take till he knows
That too many people have died
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind
The answer is blowing in the wind


----------



## Pandora

Come gather 'round people
Wherever you roam
And admit that the waters
Around you have grown
And accept it that soon
You'll be drenched to the bone.
If your time to you
Is worth savin'
Then you better start swimmin'
Or you'll sink like a stone
For the times they are a-changin'.

Come writers and critics
Who prophesize with your pen
And keep your eyes wide
The chance won't come again
And don't speak too soon
For the wheel's still in spin
And there's no tellin' who
That it's namin'.
For the loser now
Will be later to win
For the times they are a-changin'.

Come senators, congressmen
Please heed the call
Don't stand in the doorway
Don't block up the hall
For he that gets hurt
Will be he who has stalled
There's a battle outside
And it is ragin'.
It'll soon shake your windows
And rattle your walls
For the times they are a-changin'.

Come mothers and fathers
Throughout the land
And don't criticize
What you can't understand
Your sons and your daughters
Are beyond your command
Your old road is
Rapidly agin'.
Please get out of the new one
If you can't lend your hand
For the times they are a-changin'.

The line it is drawn
The curse it is cast
The slow one now
Will later be fast
As the present now
Will later be past
The order is
Rapidly fadin'.
And the first one now
Will later be last
For the times they are a-changin'.


----------



## Pandora

*More Bob Dylan...*

There must be some kind of way out of here
Said the joker to the thief
Theres too much confusion
I cant get no relief
Businessman they drink my wine
Plow men dig my earth
None will level on the line
Nobody of it is worth
Hey hey

No reason to get excited
The thief he kindly spoke
There are many here among us
Who feel that life is but a joke but uh
But you and I weve been through that
And this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now
The hours getting late
Hey

Hey

All along the watchtower
Princes kept the view
While all the women came and went
Bare-foot servants to, but huh
Outside in the cold distance
A wild cat did growl
Two riders were approachin
And the wind began to howl
Hey
Oh
All along the watchtower
Hear you sing around the watch
Gotta beware gotta beware I will
Yeah
Ooh baby
All along the watchtower


----------



## BuffaloBill

She's totally committed
To major independence
But she's a lady through and through
She gives them quite a battle
All that they can handle
She'll bruise some
She'll hurt some too
But oh they love to watch her strut
Oh they do respect her but
They love to watch her strut

Sometimes they'll want to leave her
Just give up and leave her
But they would never play that scene
In spite of all her talking
Once she starts in walking
The lady will be all they ever dreamed
Oh they'll love to watch her strut
Oh they'll kill to make the cut
They love to watch her strut

Yeah love to watch her strut
Watch her strut


----------



## BuffaloBill

So you're a little bit older and a lot less bolder
Than you used to be
So you used to shake 'em down
But now you stop and think about your dignity
So now sweet sixteens turned thirty-one
You get to feelin' weary when the work days done
Well all you got to do is get up and into your kicks
If you're in a fix
Come back baby
Rock and roll never forgets
You better get yourself a partner
Go down to the concert or the local bar
Check the local newspapers
Chances are you won't have to go too far
Yeah the rafters will be ringing cause the beat's so strong
The crowd will be swaying and singing along
And all you got to do is get in into the mix
If you need a fix
Come back baby
Rock and roll never forgets
Oh the bands still playing it loud and lean
Listen to the guitar player making it scream
All you got to do is just make that scene tonight
Heh tonight

Well now sweet sixteens turned thirty-one
Feel a little tired feeling under the gun
Well all Chuck's children are out there playing his licks
Get into your kicks
Come back baby
Rock 'n Roll never forgets
Said you can come back baby
Rock 'n Roll never forgets


----------



## gumbo

*The Man! STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN*

*LIFE BY THE DROP*
Hello there, my old friend 
Not so long ago it was til the end 
We played outside in the pouring rain 
On our way up the road we started over again 

You're livin our dream oh you on top 
my mind is achin,' Lord it won't stop 
That's how it happens livin life by the drop 

Up and down the road in our worn down shoes 
Talkin about good things and singin the blues 
you went your way and I stayed behind 
We both knew it was just a matter of time 

You're livin our dream oh you on top 
my mind is achin,' Lord it won't stop 
That's how it happens livin life by the drop 

No wasted time, we're alive today 
Churnin up the past, there's no easier way 
Time's been between us, a means to an end 
God it's good to be here walkin together my friend 

We're livin our dreams 
my mind's stopped achin,' 
That's how it happened livin life by the drop 
That's how it happened livin life by the drop 
That's how it happened livin life by the drop


----------



## BuffaloBill

I Think I'm Going To Katmandu,
That's Really, Really Where I'm Going To.
If I Ever Get Out Of Here,
That's What I'm Gonna Do.
K-K-K-K-K-Katmandu,
I Think That's Where I'm Going To.
If I Ever Get Out Of Here,
I'm Going To Katmandu.

I Got No Kick Against The West Coast
Warner Brothers Are Such Good Hosts.
I Raise My Whiskey Glass And Give Them A Toast,
I'm Sure They Know It's True.
I Got No Rap Against The Southern States.
Every Time I've Been There It's Been Great.
But Now I'm Leaving And I Can't Be Late
And To Myself Be True.

That's Why I'm Going To Katmandu,
Up To The Mountains Where I'm Going To,
And If I Ever Get Out Of Here That's What I'm Gonna Do.
K - K - K - K - K - Katmandu,
That's Really, Really Where I'm Going To,
Oh, If I Ever Get Out Of Here I'm Going To Katmandu.

I Got No Quarrel With The Midwest,
The Folks Out There Have Given Me Thier Best.
I Lived There All My Life, I've Been Thier Guest,
I Sure Have Loved It, Too.
I'm Tired Of Looking At The T.V. News.
I'm Tired Of Driving Hard And Paying Dues.
I Figure, Baby, I've Got Nothing To Lose,
I'm Tired Of Being Blue.

That's Why I'm Going To Katmandu,
Up To The Mountains Where I'm Going To.
If I Ever Get Out Of Here That's What I'm Gonna Do.
K - K - K - K - K - Katmandu,
Take Me, Baby, 'cause I'm Going With You.
If I Ever Get Out Of Here I'm Going To Katmandu.

I Ain't Got Nothing 'gainst The East Coast.
You Want Some People Where They Got The Most.
And New York City's Like A Friendly Ghost,
You Seem To Pass Right Through.
I Know I'm Gonna Miss The U.S.A.,
I Guess I'll Miss It Every Single Day,
But No One Loves Me Here Anyway,
I Know My Playing Is Through.

That's Why I'm Going To Katmandu,
Up To The Mountains Where I'm Going To.
If I Ever Get Out Of Here,
That's What I'm Gonna Do.

K-K-K-K-K-Katmandu,
Really, Really Going To,
If I Ever Get Out Of Here,
If I Ever Get Out Of Here,
If I Ever Get Out Of Here,
I'm Going To Katmandu.


----------



## FireBrand

*Neil Young 1971*



Old man sitting by the side of the road
With the lorries rolling by,
Blue moon sinking from the weight of the load
And the buildings scrape the sky,
Cold wind ripping down the alley at dawn
And the morning paper flies,
Dead man lying by the side of the road
With the daylight in his eyes.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Find someone who's turning
And you will come around.

Blind man running through the light of the night
With an answer in his hand,
Come on down to the river of sight
And you can really understand,
Red lights flashing through the window in the rain,
Can you hear the sirens moan?
White cane lying in a gutter in the lane,
If you're walking home alone.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Just find someone who's turning
And you will come around.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Just find someone who's turning
And you will come around.


----------



## Rael

Dear Casey, This may seem to be a strange dedication request, but I am quite sincere and it will mean a lot if you play it. Today there was a birthday on our Southern Maryland forum. She is a member named JazzLady. Now, I know she has a background in band, and the song I feel captures the essence of jazz and band is Birdland. Would you play this long distance dedication for JazzLady before her birthday is over?


----------



## BuffaloBill

Well, take me back down where cool water flows, y'all.
Let me remember things I love
Stoppin' at the log where catfish bite,
Walkin' along the river road at night,
Barefoot girl dancin' in the moonlight.

I can hear the bullfrog callin' me, home.
Wonder if my rope's still hangin' to the tree.
Love to kick my feet 'way down the shallow water.
Shoefly, dragonfly, get back to mother.
Pick up a flat rock, skip it across Green River.
Welllllll!

Up at Cody's camp I spent my days, Lord,
With flat car riders and cross-tie walkers
Old Cody, Junior took me over,
Said, "You're gonna find the world is smould'rin'.
And if you get lost come on home to Green River."

Welllllll!
Come on home.


----------



## BuffaloBill

Well my soul checked out missing as I sat listening
To the hours and minutes tickin' away
Yeah, just sittin' around waitin' for my life to begin
While it was all just slippin' away.
I'm tired of waitin' for tomorrow to come
Or that train to come roarin' 'round the bend
I got a new suit of clothes a pretty red rose
And a woman I can call my friend

These are better days baby
Yeah there's better days shining through
These are better days baby
Better days with a girl like you

Well I took a piss at fortune's sweet kiss
It's like eatin' caviar and dirt
It's a sad funny ending to find yourself pretending
A rich man in a poor man's shirt
Now my ass was draggin' when from a passin' gypsy wagon
Your heart like a diamond shone
Tonight I'm layin' in your arms carvin' lucky charms
Out of these heard luck bones

These are better days baby
These are better days it's true
These are better days
There's better days shining through

Now a life of leisure and a pirate's treasure
Don't make much for tragedy
But it's a sad man my friend who's livin' in his own skin
And can't stand the company
Every fool's got a reason to feelin' sorry for himself
And turn his heart to stone
Tonight this fool's halfway to heaven and just a mile outta hell
And I feel like I'm comin' home

These are better days baby
There's better days shining through
These are better days
Better days with a girl like you

These are better days baby
These are better days it's true
These are better days
Better days are shining through


----------



## Agee

gumbo said:


> *LIFE BY THE DROP*
> Hello there, my old friend
> Not so long ago it was til the end
> We played outside in the pouring rain
> On our way up the road we started over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tune from a legend that will continued to be missed!
Click to expand...


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Old man sitting by the side of the road
> With the lorries rolling by,
> Blue moon sinking from the weight of the load
> And the buildings scrape the sky,
> Cold wind ripping down the alley at dawn
> And the morning paper flies,
> Dead man lying by the side of the road
> With the daylight in his eyes.


 
Old School, sweet!


----------



## jazz lady

Rael said:


> Dear Casey, This may seem to be a strange dedication request, but I am quite sincere and it will mean a lot if you play it. Today there was a birthday on our Southern Maryland forum. She is a member named JazzLady. Now, I know she has a background in band, and the song I feel captures the essence of jazz and band is Birdland. Would you play this long distance dedication for JazzLady before her birthday is over?


Thank you very much, Rael.  That was beyond sweet.    One of my favorite concert experiences was seeing The Manhattan Transfer perform that song - and then George Benson coming out and playing a totally unrehearsed duet with them that was absolutely awesome.


----------



## Agee

Rael said:


> Dear Casey, This may seem to be a strange dedication request, but I am quite sincere and it will mean a lot if you play it. Today there was a birthday on our Southern Maryland forum. She is a member named JazzLady. Now, I know she has a background in band, and the song I feel captures the essence of jazz and band is Birdland. Would you play this long distance dedication for JazzLady before her birthday is over?


 
Indeed strange... Paging Casey Cason...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> Indeed strange... Paging Casey Cason...



  Dingbat.    LYMI.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Well a woman who'll kiss on the very first date
Is usually a hussy.
And a woman who'll kiss on the second time out
Is anything but fussy.
But a woman who waits 'til the third time around, 
Head in the clouds, feet on the ground!
She's the girl he's glad he's found--she's his 
Shi-Poo-Pi! Shi-Poo-Pi! Shi-Poo-Pi! Shi-Poo-Pi!


The girl who's hard to get!


Shi-Poo-Pi!
Shi-Poo-Pi
Shi-Poo-Pi


But you can win her yet.


Walk her once just to raise the curtain, 
Walk around twice and you make for certain.
Once more in the flower garden,
She will never get sore
If you beg her pardon.


Do re me fa so la si
Do si la sol fa mi re do


Squeeze her once when she isn't lookin', 
If you get a squeeze back, that's fancy cookin',
Once more for a pepper-upper,
She will never get sore on her way to supper.


Do re me fa sol la si
Do si do


Shi-Poo-Pi!
Shi-Poo-Pi!
Shi-Poo-Pi!


The girl who's hard to get.


Shi-Poo-Pi!
Shi-Poo-Pi!
Shi-Poo-Pi!


But you can win her yet.


Shi-Poo-Pi, Shi-Poo-Pi, Shi-Poo-Pi!
The girl who's hard to get.
Shi-Poo-Pi,
Shi-Poo-Pi, Shi-Poo-Pi, but you can win her yet.
You can win her yet!
Shi-Poo-Pi!


----------



## jazz lady

*The earworm that just won't quit...*

I can see why you think you belong to me 
I never tried to make you think 
Or let you see one thing for yourself 
But now your off with someone else and I'm alone 
You see, I thought that I might keep you for my own 

Amie, what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer, if I do 

Don't you think the time is right for us to find 
All the things we thought weren't proper 
Could be right in time, and can you see 
Which way we should turn together or alone 
I can never see whats right or what is wrong 
Will it take to long to see? 

Amie, what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer, if I do 

Well now 
Amie, what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer, if I do 

Now it's come to what you want you've had your way 
And all the things you thought before 
Just faded into gray and can you see 
That I don't know if it's you or if it's me 
If it's one of us I'm sure we'll both will see 
Won't you look at me and tell me 

Amie, what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer, if I do 
Longer if I do 

Yeah now 
Amie, what you wanna do? 
I think I could stay with you 
For a while, maybe longer, if I do 

I keep fallin' in and out of love with you 
Fallin' in and out of love with you 
Don't know what I'm gonna do, 
I keep fallin' in and out of love with you


----------



## Fubar

*You Find Out Who Your Friends Are*

Run your car off the side of the road
Get stuck in a ditch way out in the middle of nowhere
Or get yourself in a bind lose the shirt off your back
Need a floor, need a couch, need a bus fare

This is where the rubber meets the road
This is where the cream is gonna rise
This is what you really didn't know
This is where the truth don't lie

You find out who your friends are
Somebody's gonna drop everything
Run out and crank up their car
Hit the gas, get there fast
Never stop to think 'what's in it for me?' or 'it's way too far'
They just show on up with their big old heart
You find out who your friends are

Everybody wants to slap your back
wants to shake your hand
when you're up on top of that mountain
But let one of those rocks give way then you slide back down look up 
and see who's around then

This ain't where the road comes to an end
This ain't where the bandwagon stops
This is just one of those times when
A lot of folks jump off

When the water's high
When the weather's not so fair
When the well runs dry
Who's gonna be there?

You find out who your friends are
You find out who your friends are

Run your car off the side of the road
Get stuck in a ditch way out in the middle of nowhere
(Well man, I've been there)
Or get yourself in a bind lose the shirt off your back
Need a floor, need a couch, need a bus fare
(Man, I've been there)

Man, I've been there
Oooh yeah.


*Happy Anniversary Charlie and Sherry*


----------



## FireBrand

*Ian Gillan Band*



Sweet child in time, you'll see the line
Line that's drawn between good and bad
See the blind man shooting at the world
Bullets flying taking toll
If you been bad - Oh Lord I bet you have
And you've not been hit oh by flying lead
You'd better close your eyes aahouh bow your head
Wait for the ricochet
Ooh ooh ooh...


----------



## RoseRed

I'll be seeing you in all the old familiar places
That this heart of mine embraces all day through
In that small caf, the park across the way
The children's carousel, the chestnut trees, the wishing well

I'll be seeing you in every lovely summer's day
In everything that's light and gay
I'll always think of you that way
I'll find you in the mornin' sun
And when the night is new
I'll be looking at the moon
But I'll be seeing you

------ instrumental break ------

I'll find you in the mornin' sun
And when the night is new
I'll be looking at the moon
But I'll be seeing you


----------



## RoseRed

; Oh donna, oh donna oh donna, oh donna
I had a girl. donna was her name.
Since she left me, Ive never been the same.
cause I love my girl. donna, where can you be? 
Where can you be? 
Now that youre gone and Im left all alone.
All by myself to wonder and groan.
cause I love my girl. donna, where can you be? 
Darling, now that youre gone, I dont know what Ill do.
Yeah and time had all my love, for you.
Oh donna, oh donna
Oh donna, oh donna
I had a girl. donna was her name.
Since she left me, Ive never been the same.
cause I love my girl. donna, where can you be? 
Where can you be? 
Oh donna, oh donna
Oh donna, oh donna
Oh donna, oh donna
Oh donna, oh donna


----------



## BuffaloBill

It seems like only yesterday
I didn't have a clue
I stood alon not knowin where to turn
Now suddenly I look around
And everything looks new
I don't know why, but I think I'm startin' to learn
They call it understanding
A willingness to grow
I'm finally understanding
There's so much I can know
Until the day you came along
I used to just get lost
I only heard the things I wanted to hear
It always seemed like no one cared
But then you took the time
And now I look and everything seems clear
You've got me understanding
You've really helped me see
I'm finally understanding
It's meant so much to me
You've got me understanding
You're really on my side
You've got me understanding


----------



## BuffaloBill

Here comes old Rosie she's looking mighty fine
Here comes hot Nancy she's steppin' right on time
There go the street lights bringin on the night
Here come the men faces hidden from the light
All through the shadows they come and they go
With only one thing in common
They got the fire down below

Here comes the rich man in his big long limousine
Here comes the poor man all you got to have is green
Here comes the banker and the lawyer and the cop
One thing for certain it ain't never gonna stop
When it all gets too heavy
That's when they come and go
With only one thing in common
They got the fire down below

It happens out in Vegas happens in Moline
On the blue blood streets of Boston
Up in Berkeley and out in Queens
And it went on yesterday and it's going on tonight
Somewhere there's somebody ain't treatin' somebody right

And he's looking out for Rosie and she's looking mighty fine
And he's walking the streets for Nancy
And he'll find her everytime
When the street light flicker bringing on the night
Well they'll be slipping into darkness slipping out of sight
All through the midnight
Watch 'em come and watch 'em go
With only one thing in common
They got the fire down below


----------



## FireBrand

My love must be a kind of blind love
I can't see anyone but you.

Are the stars out tonight?
I don't know if it's cloudy or bright
I Only Have Eyes For You, Dear.

The moon maybe high
but I can't see a thing in the sky,
'Cause I Only Have Eyes For You.

I don't know if we're in a garden,
or on a crowded avenue.

You are here
So am I
Maybe millions of people go by,
but they all disappear from view.
And I Only Have Eyes For You.


----------



## Rael

*Comfortably Numb*

Hello.
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?

Come on, now.
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts?


There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ship's smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're sayin'.
When I was a child I had a fever.
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I got that feeling once again.
I can't explain, you would not understand.
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.


Ok.
Just a little pinprick. [ping]
There'll be no more --Aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.

Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working. Good.
That'll keep you going for the show.
Come on it's time to go.


There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ship's smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're sayin'.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> *Comfortably Numb*
> 
> Hello.
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> Is there anyone home?
> 
> Come on, now.
> I hear you're feeling down.
> Well I can ease your pain,
> Get you on your feet again.
> 
> Relax.
> I need some information first.
> Just the basic facts:
> Can you show me where it hurts?
> 
> 
> There is no pain, you are receding.
> A distant ship's smoke on the horizon.
> You are only coming through in waves.
> Your lips move but I can't hear what you're sayin'.
> When I was a child I had a fever.
> My hands felt just like two balloons.
> Now I got that feeling once again.
> I can't explain, you would not understand.
> This is not how I am.
> I have become comfortably numb.
> 
> 
> Ok.
> Just a little pinprick. [ping]
> There'll be no more --Aaaaaahhhhh!
> But you may feel a little sick.
> 
> Can you stand up?
> I do believe it's working. Good.
> That'll keep you going for the show.
> Come on it's time to go.
> 
> 
> There is no pain, you are receding.
> A distant ship's smoke on the horizon.
> You are only coming through in waves.
> Your lips move but I can't hear what you're sayin'.
> When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
> Out of the corner of my eye.
> I turned to look but it was gone.
> I cannot put my finger on it now.
> The child is grown, the dream is gone.
> I have become comfortably numb.


 
Had the honor and thrill of seeing Pink Floyd live twice !


----------



## FireBrand

*more.......Neil Young*



Old man look at my life,
I'm a lot like you were.
Old man look at my life,
I'm a lot like you were.

Old man look at my life,
Twenty four
and there's so much more
Live alone in a paradise
That makes me think of two.

Love lost, such a cost,
Give me things
that don't get lost.
Like a coin that won't get tossed
Rolling home to you.

Old man take a look at my life
I'm a lot like you
I need someone to love me
the whole day through
Ah, one look in my eyes
and you can tell that's true.

Lullabies, look in your eyes,
Run around the same old town.
Doesn't mean that much to me
To mean that much to you.

I've been first and last
Look at how the time goes past.
But I'm all alone at last.
Rolling home to you.


----------



## FireBrand

*Pentangle*

Hunting Song





As I did travel all on a journey 
Over the wayside and under a dark moon
Hanging above a mountain 

I spied a young man riding a fine horse
Chasing a white hart and all through the woodland
There go the hunting and cries

And there followed after ten kings and queens 
Laughing and joking, the white hart they'd seen 
Bloodied running into the bushes 

I plume to his helmet, a quiver and a bow 
There's nowhere to run now, there's no place to go 
The hunter is fast and ready 

Still farther I journeyed through the hills and the valleys 
Until upon the verge of despair I sat and rested 
And there did pass a princely knight poursuite by a lady
And this she did say: "Oh may I ask you kind sir where you are going? 
And pray tell unto me sir why you do hurry 
Strange that I should meet you here, come sit by me. 
"I have here a magic horn to deliver 
And one drop from this silver and gold horn I hold, sir 
Shall prove all to be false, lovers beware!"
"The gift that you bear for your brother the king 
I gladly would carry to the banquet this even' 
What fair sport this would be for the maidens at court."

Wearily I crossed the stream to the castle 
Where I found shelter from the cold wintry wind
And food did I have and plenty 
But the Lord and Lady seemed so sad
For these words they did say unto each other:
"My good lord, all off to war in thy armor
Leaving me here alone to weep and to worry 
Take care lest misadventure 
Shall overcome thy kindly heart 
My good lord, all off to war in thy armor." 
"My lady, you have no need for to worry 
I'll return victorious and true unto thee 
Take care, lest misadventure 
Shall stain your heart and lead to woe 
My fair


----------



## Rael

Pink Floyd will always stay in my books as one of the best concerts ever. Saw the Wall in '80 up in New York. Fantastic!


----------



## Kerad

*Happy Veterans Day (Observed)!!!*

*AC/DC* :  *Have a Drink on Me*

Whiskey, gin and brandy
With a glass I'm pretty handy
I'm trying to walk a straight line
On sour mash and cheap wine
So join me for a drink boys
We're gonna make a big noise

So don't worry about tomorrow
Take it today
Forget about the cheque
We'll get hell to pay

Have a drink on me (4x)

Dizzy, drunk and fightin'
On tequila white lightnin'
My glass is getting shorter
On whiskey, ice and water
So come on and have a good time
And get blinded out of your mind

So don't worry about tomorrow
Take it today
Forget about the cheque
We'll get hell to pay

Have a drink on me (4x)
(Get stoned)

Gonna roll around
Gonna hit the ground
Take another swing
Have another drink
Gonna drink it dry
Gonna get me high
Come on all the boys
Make a noise

Have a drink on me... (repeat until passed out...)


----------



## RoseRed

I went home with the waitress
The way I always do
How was I to know
She was with the Russians, too

/ D A E - / D A D A / D A E - / D A /
     / D AD DA D AE - / /

I was gambling in Havana
I took a little risk
Send lawyers, guns and money
Dad, get me out of this, ha

I'm the innocent bystander
But somehow I got stuck
Between a rock and a hard place
And I'm down on my luck
Yes, I'm down on my luck
Well, I'm down on my luck

/ D E A - / / / D - / / /

Now I'm hiding in Honduras
I'm a desperate man
Send lawyers, guns and money
The #### has hit the fan

Send lawyers, guns and money {4X}


----------



## my-thyme

love some pantangle...


----------



## BuffaloBill

Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief --
if he had a rich man in his hand.
And who would steal the candy
from a laughing baby's mouth
if he could take it from the money man.
Cross-eyed Mary goes jumping in again.
She signs no contract
but she always plays the game.
Dines in Hampstead village
on expense accounted gruel,
and the jack-knife barber drops her off at school.
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys:
would rather make it with a letching grey.
Or maybe her attention is drawn by Aqualung,
who watches through the railings as they play.
Cross-eyed Mary finds it hard to get along.
She's a poor man's rich girl
and she'll do it for a song.
She's a rich man stealer
but her favour's good and strong:
She's the Robin Hood of Highgate --
helps the poor man get along.


----------



## FireBrand

too bad a raghead now!
I still like the old stuff !
Great concert - Capital Centre - 1976 !

*Cat Stevens - Into White* 

I built my house from barley rice
Green pepper walls and water ice
Tables of paper wood, windows of light
And everything emptying into white.

A simple garden, with acres of sky
A Brown-haired dogmouse
If one dropped by
Yellow Delanie would sleep well at night
With everything emptying into white.

A sad Blue eyed drummer rehearses outside
A Black spider dancing on top of his eye
Red legged chicken stands ready to strike
And everything emptying into white.

I built my house from barley rice
Green pepper walls and water ice
And everything emptying into white


----------



## FireBrand

*the REAL Blues !....*

Let's not forget the 'blind man' ! 

Mr. Blind Melon Chitlin'


----------



## jazz lady

*The late great Eva Cassidy...live at Blues Alley...*



I see trees of green........ red roses too
I see em bloom..... for me and for you
And I think to myself.... what a wonderful world.

I see skies of blue..... clouds of white
Bright blessed days....dark sacred nights
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world.

The colors of a rainbow.....so pretty...in the sky
Are also on the faces.....of people...going by
I see friends shaking hands.....saying.. how do you do
They're really saying......I love you.

I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
Theyll learn much more.....than I'll never know
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world

The colors of a rainbow.....so pretty...in the sky
Are there on the faces.....of people...going by
I see friends shaking hands.....saying... how do you do
They're really saying...*spoken*(I ....love....you).

I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
*spoken* (you know they're gonna learn
A whole lot more than I'll never know)
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world
Yes I think to myself .......what a wonderful world.


----------



## Hole19th

*Please tell me this is not true*

A colored radio station...uh.  I did not know Bose or Motorolla made such a thing.

Hey, this is 2007 get with it!  

BTW:  Blacks do not have pigmentation....hence no color.


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:


> I see trees of green........ red roses too
> I see em bloom..... for me and for you
> And I think to myself.... what a wonderful world.
> 
> I see skies of blue..... clouds of white
> Bright blessed days....dark sacred nights
> And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world.
> 
> The colors of a rainbow.....so pretty...in the sky
> Are also on the faces.....of people...going by
> I see friends shaking hands.....saying.. how do you do
> They're really saying......I love you.
> 
> I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
> Theyll learn much more.....than I'll never know
> And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world
> 
> The colors of a rainbow.....so pretty...in the sky
> Are there on the faces.....of people...going by
> I see friends shaking hands.....saying... how do you do
> They're really saying...*spoken*(I ....love....you).
> 
> I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
> *spoken* (you know they're gonna learn
> A whole lot more than I'll never know)
> And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world
> Yes I think to myself .......what a wonderful world.


 
only the good die young !

a legend in our own time !


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:


> only the good die young !
> 
> a legend in our own time !



Indeed and such a loss, both locally and nationally.  I was so lucky to see her perform once with Chuck Brown at Wolf Trap.  To say she stopped me in my tracks as soon as she started singing is quite an understatement.  Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## jazz lady

*Another favorite from Eva Cassidy...*



When all the world is a hopeless jumble 
And the raindrops tumble all around 
Heaven opens a magic lane 
When all the clouds darken up the skyway 
There's a rainbow highway to be found 
Leading from your window pane 
To a place behind the sun 
Just a step beyond the rain 

Somewhere over the rainbow way up high 
There's a land that I've heard of once in a lullaby 
Somewhere over the rainbow skies are blue 
And the dreams that you dare to dream 
Really do come true 

Some day I'll wish upon a star 
And wake up where the clouds are far behind me 
Where troubles melt like lemon drops 
Away above the chimney tops 
That's where you'll find me 

Somewhere over the rainbow blue birds fly 
Birds fly over the rainbow 
Why then, oh why can't I? 
If happy little bluebirds fly beyond the rainbow 
Why oh why can't I?


----------



## Nupe2

jazz lady said:


> When all the world is a hopeless jumble
> And the raindrops tumble all around
> Heaven opens a magic lane
> When all the clouds darken up the skyway
> There's a rainbow highway to be found
> Leading from your window pane
> To a place behind the sun
> Just a step beyond the rain
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow way up high
> There's a land that I've heard of once in a lullaby
> Somewhere over the rainbow skies are blue
> And the dreams that you dare to dream
> Really do come true
> 
> Some day I'll wish upon a star
> And wake up where the clouds are far behind me
> Where troubles melt like lemon drops
> Away above the chimney tops
> That's where you'll find me
> 
> Somewhere over the rainbow blue birds fly
> Birds fly over the rainbow
> Why then, oh why can't I?
> If happy little bluebirds fly beyond the rainbow
> Why oh why can't I?



Outstanding!


----------



## Agee

Have to ask, who let youtube into the party?


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> Have to ask, who let youtube into the party?



It seems like the bandwagon to hop on.    It adds to the lyrics when you can also hear the performance, at least IMHO.


----------



## FireBrand

Airgasm said:


> Have to ask, who let youtube into the party?


 
I did ! look it up!
You're welcome!
Year 2007........!


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:


> I did ! look it up!
> You're welcome!
> Year 2007........!



Ask a stupid question...


----------



## Rael

The YouTubes are helpful with instrumental long time, no hears! Much easier to post...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:


> It seems like the bandwagon to hop on.  It adds to the lyrics when you can also hear the performance, at least IMHO.


 


FireBrand said:


> I did ! look it up!
> You're welcome!
> Year 2007........!


 


jazz lady said:


> Ask a stupid question...


 


Rael said:


> The YouTubes are helpful with instrumental long time, no hears! Much easier to post...


 
:


----------



## FireBrand

Are you goin to scarborough fair? parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme
Remember me to one who lives there, she once was a true love of mine

Tell her to make me a cambric shirt, parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme
Without no seams nor needlework, then shell be a true love of mine

Tell her to find me an acre of land, parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme
Between the salt water and the sea strand, then shell be a true love of mine

Tell her to reap it in a sickle of leather, parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme
And to gather it all in a bunch of heather, then shell be a true love of mine

Are you goin to scarborough fair? parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme
Remember me to one who lives there, she once was a true love of mine


----------



## Rael

Fantastic! That was Central Park, wasn't it? Great crowd too, everyone listening  and appreciating intensely and quietly. 
_Rael searches for more S&G, or Simon stuff_


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Fantastic! That was Central Park, wasn't it? Great crowd too, everyone listening and appreciating intensely and quietly.
> _Rael searches for more S&G, or Simon stuff_


 I think there is a good version of 'America' from that same night !


----------



## sockgirl77

Grandma got run over by a reindeer
Walking home from our house Christmas Eve. 
You can say there's no such thing as Santa, 
But as for me and Grandpa, we believe. 

She'd been drinkin' too much egg nog, 
And we'd begged her not to go. 
But she'd left her medication, 
So she stumbled out the door into the snow. 

When they found her Christmas mornin', 
At the scene of the attack, 
There were hoof prints on her forehead, 
And incriminatin' Claus marks on her back. 

Grandma got run over by a reindeer, 
Walkin' home from our house Christmas Eve. 
You can say there's no such thing as Santa, 
But as for me and Grandpa, we believe. 

Now we're all so proud of Grandpa, 
He's been takin' this so well. 
See him in there watchin' football,
Drinkin' beer and playin' cards with Cousin Nell. 

It's not Christmas without Grandma. 
All the family's dressed in black. 
And we just can't help but wonder: 
Should we open up her gifts or send them back?
SEND THEM BACK!

Grandma got run over by a reindeer, 
Walkin' home from our house Christmas Eve. 
You can say there's no such thing as Santa, 
But as for me and Grandpa, we believe. 

Now the goose is on the table 
And the pudding made of fig. (ahhhhhh) 
And a blue and silver candle, 
That would just have matched the hair in Grandma's wig. 

I've warned all my friends and neighbours. 
Better watch out for yourselves. 
They should never give a license, 
To a man who drives a sleigh and plays with elves. 

Sing it Grandpa!

Grandma got run over by a reindeer, 
Walkin' home from our house, Christmas Eve. 
You can say there's no such thing as Santa, 
But as for me and Grandpa, we believe.


----------



## FireBrand

*Holiday Hymn*

One of my favorites !


----------



## FireBrand

"Let us be lovers we'll marry our fortunes together"
"I've got some real estate here in my bag"
So we bought a pack of cigarettes and Mrs. Wagner pies
And we walked off to look for America

"Kathy," I said as we boarded a Greyhound in Pittsburgh
"Michigan seems like a dream to me now"
It took me four days to hitchhike from Saginaw
I've gone to look for America

Laughing on the bus
Playing games with the faces
She said the man in the gabardine suit was a spy
I said "Be careful his bowtie is really a camera"

"Toss me a cigarette, I think there's one in my raincoat"
"We smoked the last one an hour ago"
So I looked at the scenery, she read her magazine
And the moon rose over an open field

"Kathy, I'm lost," I said, though I knew she was sleeping
I'm empty and aching and I don't know why
Counting the cars on the New Jersey Turnpike
They've all gone to look for America
All gone to look for America
All gone to look for America


----------



## Rael

Although I generally like the live versions, I chose the studio one for this. Other than Bridge Over Troubled Water, this one (to me) is their most powerful, moving song. The instrumentation (strings especially) really project that in the Boxer. Always feel a little melancholy after hearing it. Growin' up in the city or something...

I am just a poor boy and my storys seldom told
Ive squandered my resistance for a pocketful of mumbles, such are promises
All lies and jest, still the man hears what he wants to hear
And disregards the rest, hmmmm

When I left my home and my family, I was no more than a boy
In the company of strangers
In the quiet of the railway station, runnin' scared
Laying low, seeking out the poorer quarters, where the ragged people go
Looking for the places only they would know

Li la li...

Asking only workmans' wages, I come lookin' for a job, but I get no offers
Just a come on from the whores on 7th avenue
I do declare, there were times when I was so lonesome
I took some comfort there

Li la li...

And I'm laying out my winter clothes, wishing I was gone, goin' home
Where the New York City winters aren't bleedin' me, leadin' me to go home

In the clearing stands a boxer, and a fighter by his trade
And he carries the reminders of every glove that laid him down or cut him
'til he cried out in his anger and his shame
I am leaving, I am leaving, but the fighter still remains

Li la li...


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Although I generally like the live versions, I chose the studio one for this. Other than Bridge Over Troubled Water, this one (to me) is their most powerful, moving song. The instrumentation (strings especially) really project that in the Boxer. Always feel a little melancholy after hearing it. Growin' up in the city or something...
> 
> I am just a poor boy and my storys seldom told
> Ive squandered my resistance for a pocketful of mumbles, such are promises
> All lies and jest, still the man hears what he wants to hear
> And disregards the rest, hmmmm
> 
> When I left my home and my family, I was no more than a boy
> In the company of strangers
> In the quiet of the railway station, runnin' scared
> Laying low, seeking out the poorer quarters, where the ragged people go
> Looking for the places only they would know
> 
> Li la li...
> 
> Asking only workmans' wages, I come lookin' for a job, but I get no offers
> Just a come on from the whores on 7th avenue
> I do declare, there were times when I was so lonesome
> I took some comfort there
> 
> Li la li...
> 
> And I'm laying out my winter clothes, wishing I was gone, goin' home
> Where the New York City winters aren't bleedin' me, leadin' me to go home
> 
> In the clearing stands a boxer, and a fighter by his trade
> And he carries the reminders of every glove that laid him down or cut him
> 'til he cried out in his anger and his shame
> I am leaving, I am leaving, but the fighter still remains
> 
> Li la li...


 
 one of the first songs that I learned on guitar!


----------



## BuffaloBill

Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

I woke up in a Soho doorway
A policeman knew my name
He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
If you can get up and walk away"

I staggered back to the underground
And the breeze blew back my hair
I remember throwin' punches around
And preachin' from my chair

Chorus
Well, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Tell me, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
'Cause I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)

[Who Are You Lyrics on
http://www.lyricsmania.com/]
I took the tube back out of town
Back to the Rollin' Pin
I felt a little like a dying clown
With a streak of Rin Tin Tin

I stretched back and I hiccupped
And looked back on my busy day
Eleven hours in the Tin Pan
God, there's got to be another way

Who are you?
Ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ...

Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

Chorus

I know there's a place you walked
Where love falls from the trees
My heart is like a broken cup
I only feel right on my knees

I spit out like a sewer hole
Yet still recieve your kiss
How can I measure up to anyone now
After such a love as this?

Chorus


----------



## FireBrand

BuffaloBill said:


> Who are you?
> Who, who, who, who?
> Who are you?
> Who, who, who, who?
> Who are you?
> Who, who, who, who?
> Who are you?
> Who, who, who, who?
> 
> I woke up in a Soho doorway
> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"
> 
> I staggered back to the underground
> And the breeze blew back my hair
> I remember throwin' punches around
> And preachin' from my chair
> 
> Chorus
> Well, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
> I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
> Tell me, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
> 'Cause I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
> 
> [Who Are You Lyrics on
> http://www.lyricsmania.com/]
> I took the tube back out of town
> Back to the Rollin' Pin
> I felt a little like a dying clown
> With a streak of Rin Tin Tin
> 
> I stretched back and I hiccupped
> And looked back on my busy day
> Eleven hours in the Tin Pan
> God, there's got to be another way
> 
> Who are you?
> Ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ...
> 
> Who are you?
> Who, who, who, who?
> Who are you?
> Who, who, who, who?
> Who are you?
> Who, who, who, who?
> Who are you?
> Who, who, who, who?
> 
> Chorus
> 
> I know there's a place you walked
> Where love falls from the trees
> My heart is like a broken cup
> I only feel right on my knees
> 
> I spit out like a sewer hole
> Yet still recieve your kiss
> How can I measure up to anyone now
> After such a love as this?
> 
> Chorus


 
I saw the Who once at RFK, but my seats where all the way in back way up top.  The Who looked like little who's way down in who'sville !
Highlight of the evening was that everyone sang along to every word of 'Behind Blue Eyes' !


----------



## BuffaloBill

FireBrand said:


> I saw the Who once at RFK, but my seats where all the way in back way up top.  The Who looked like little who's way down in who'sville !
> Highlight of the evening was that everyone sang along to every word of 'Behind Blue Eyes' !



I saw The Who in '82 at Rich Stadium in Buffalo, When they sang "Love Reign on Me" It started raining....Roger Daultry said..."I Want to see Mic Jager Do that"


----------



## FireBrand

BuffaloBill said:


> I saw The Who in '82 at Rich Stadium in Buffalo, When they sang "Love Reign on Me" It started raining....Roger Daultry said..."I Want to see Mic Jager Do that"


----------



## BuffaloBill

It seems like only yesterday
I didn't have a clue
I stood alon not knowin where to turn
Now suddenly I look around
And everything looks new
I don't know why, but I think I'm startin' to learn
They call it understanding
A willingness to grow
I'm finally understanding
There's so much I can know
Until the day you came along
I used to just get lost
I only heard the things I wanted to hear
It always seemed like no one cared
But then you took the time
And now I look and everything seems clear
You've got me understanding
You've really helped me see
I'm finally understanding
It's meant so much to me
You've got me understanding
You're really on my side
You've got me understanding


----------



## Agee

...


----------



## FireBrand

Donny Iris ! 'Ah! Leah!'

Leah, it's been a long, long time.
You're such a sight, you're lookin' better than a body has a right to.
Don't you know we're playin' with the fire?
But we can stop this burnin' desire, Leah!

Ah! Leah! Here we go again
Ah! Leah! Is it ever gonna end?
Ah! Leah! Here we go again
Ah! Leah!

I see your lips and I wonder who's been kissin' them.
I never knew how badly I was missin' them.
We both know we're never going to make it,
but when we touch, we never have to fake it, Leah!

Ah! Leah! Here we go again
Ah! Leah! Is it ever gonna end?
Ah! Leah! Here we go again
Ah! Leah! We ain't learned our lesson yet

Baby, it's no good. We're just askin' for trouble.
I can touch you, but I don't know how to love you.
It ain't no use! We'er headed for disaster.
Our minds said, "No!" But our hearts were talkin' faster, Leah!

Ah! Leah! Here we go again
Ah! Leah! Here we go again
Ah! Leah! Leah, Leah, Leah
Ah! Leah! Here we go again

Ah! Leah, Leah, Leah
Ah! Leah! We're never, ever, ever gonna make it yeah
Ah! Leah!
Ah! Leah! Here we go again


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:


> Donny Iris ! 'Ah! Leah!'
> 
> Leah, it's been a long, long time.
> You're such a sight, you're lookin' better than a body has a right to.
> Don't you know we're playin' with the fire?
> But we can stop this burnin' desire, Leah!
> 
> Ah! Leah! Here we go again
> Ah! Leah! Is it ever gonna end?
> Ah! Leah! Here we go again
> Ah! Leah!
> 
> I see your lips and I wonder who's been kissin' them.
> I never knew how badly I was missin' them.
> We both know we're never going to make it,
> but when we touch, we never have to fake it, Leah!
> 
> Ah! Leah! Here we go again
> Ah! Leah! Is it ever gonna end?
> Ah! Leah! Here we go again
> Ah! Leah! We ain't learned our lesson yet
> 
> Baby, it's no good. We're just askin' for trouble.
> I can touch you, but I don't know how to love you.
> It ain't no use! We'er headed for disaster.
> Our minds said, "No!" But our hearts were talkin' faster, Leah!
> 
> Ah! Leah! Here we go again
> Ah! Leah! Here we go again
> Ah! Leah! Leah, Leah, Leah
> Ah! Leah! Here we go again
> 
> Ah! Leah, Leah, Leah
> Ah! Leah! We're never, ever, ever gonna make it yeah
> Ah! Leah!
> Ah! Leah! Here we go again


 
Wow! The Way-back machine to my community college days and a certain young charletean... Woof!


----------



## Lilypad

*I'm Going Home*

I'm staring out into the night,
Trying to hide the pain.
I'm going to the place where love
And feeling good don't ever cost a thing.
And the pain you feel's a different kind of pain.

I'm going home,
Back to the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old
So I'm going home.
Well I'm going home.

The miles are getting longer, it seems,
The closer I get to you.
I've not always been the best man or friend for you.
But your love, remains true.
And I don't know why.
You always seem to give me another try.

So I'm going home,
Back to the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old.

Be careful what you wish for,
'Cause you just might get it all.
You just might get it all,
And then some you don't want.
Be careful what you wish for,
'Cause you just might get it all.
You just might get it all, yeah.

Oh, well I'm going home,
Back to the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old.
I said these places and these faces are getting old.
So I'm going home.
I'm going home.

Congrats Chris Daughtry and Band


----------



## BuffaloBill

*Repeat.*

Pistol shots ring out in the barroom night
Enter Patty Valentine from the upper hall.
She sees the bartender in a pool of blood,
Cries out, "My God, they killed them all!"
Here comes the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Three bodies lyin' there does Patty see
And another man named Bello, movin' around mysteriously.
"I didn't do it," he says, and he throws up his hands
"I was only robbin' the register, I hope you understand.
I saw them leavin'," he says, and he stops
"One of us had better call up the cops."
And so Patty calls the cops
And they arrive on the scene with their red lights flashin'
In the hot New Jersey night.

Meanwhile, far away in another part of town
Rubin Carter and a couple of friends are drivin' around.
Number one contender for the middleweight crown
Had no idea what kinda #### was about to go down
When a cop pulled him over to the side of the road
Just like the time before and the time before that.
In Paterson that's just the way things go.
If you're black you might as well not show up on the street
'Less you wanna draw the heat.

Alfred Bello had a partner and he had a rap for the cops.
Him and Arthur Dexter Bradley were just out prowlin' around
He said, "I saw two men runnin' out, they looked like middleweights
They jumped into a white car with out-of-state plates."
And Miss Patty Valentine just nodded her head.
Cop said, "Wait a minute, boys, this one's not dead"
So they took him to the infirmary
And though this man could hardly see
They told him that he could identify the guilty men.

Four in the mornin' and they haul Rubin in,
Take him to the hospital and they bring him upstairs.
The wounded man looks up through his one dyin' eye
Says, "Wha'd you bring him in here for? He ain't the guy!"
Yes, here's the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Four months later, the ghettos are in flame,
Rubin's in South America, fightin' for his name
While Arthur Dexter Bradley's still in the robbery game
And the cops are puttin' the screws to him, lookin' for somebody to blame.
"Remember that murder that happened in a bar?"
"Remember you said you saw the getaway car?"
"You think you'd like to play ball with the law?"
"Think it might-a been that fighter that you saw runnin' that night?"
"Don't forget that you are white."

Arthur Dexter Bradley said, "I'm really not sure."
Cops said, "A poor boy like you could use a break
We got you for the motel job and we're talkin' to your friend Bello
Now you don't wanta have to go back to jail, be a nice fellow.
You'll be doin' society a favor.
That sonofa##### is brave and gettin' braver.
We want to put his ass in stir
We want to pin this triple murder on him
He ain't no Gentleman Jim."

Rubin could take a man out with just one punch
But he never did like to talk about it all that much.
It's my work, he'd say, and I do it for pay
And when it's over I'd just as soon go on my way
Up to some paradise
Where the trout streams flow and the air is nice
And ride a horse along a trail.
But then they took him to the jailhouse
Where they try to turn a man into a mouse.

All of Rubin's cards were marked in advance
The trial was a pig-circus, he never had a chance.
The judge made Rubin's witnesses drunkards from the slums
To the white folks who watched he was a revolutionary bum
And to the black folks he was just a crazy ######.
No one doubted that he pulled the trigger.
And though they could not produce the gun,
The D.A. said he was the one who did the deed
And the all-white jury agreed.

Rubin Carter was falsely tried.
The crime was murder "one," guess who testified?
Bello and Bradley and they both baldly lied
And the newspapers, they all went along for the ride.
How can the life of such a man
Be in the palm of some fool's hand?
To see him obviously framed
Couldn't help but make me feel ashamed to live in a land
Where justice is a game.

Now all the criminals in their coats and their ties
Are free to drink martinis and watch the sun rise
While Rubin sits like Buddha in a ten-foot cell
An innocent man in a living hell.
That's the story of the Hurricane,
But it won't be over till they clear his name
And give him back the time he's done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.


----------



## Rael

O Superman. O judge. O Mom and Dad. Mom and Dad. 
O Superman. O judge. O Mom and Dad. Mom and Dad. 
Hi. I'm not home right now. But if you want to leave a message, just start talking at the sound of the tone. 
Hello? This is your Mother. Are you there? Are you coming home? 
Hello? Is anybody home? Well, you don't know me, but I know you. And I've got a message to give to you. 
Here come the planes. So you better get ready. Ready to go. You can come as you are, but pay as you go. Pay as you go. 
And I said: OK. Who is this really? And the voice said: This is the hand, the hand that takes. This is the hand, the hand that takes. 
This is the hand, the hand that takes. 
Here come the planes. They're American planes. 
Made in America. Smoking or non-smoking? 
And the voice said: Neither snow nor rain nor gloom of night shall stay these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds. 
'Cause when love is gone, there's always justice. 
And when justice is gone, there's always force. 
And when force is gone, there's
always Mom. Hi Mom! 
So hold me, Mom, in your long arms. 
So hold me, Mom, in your long arms. 
In your automatic arms. 
Your electronic arms. 
In your arms. 
So hold me, Mom, in your long arms. 
Your petrochemical arms. 
Your military arms. 
In your electronic arms.


----------



## RoseRed

If you were falling
Then I would catch you.
You need a light
I’d find a match.

‘Coz I love the way you say good morning.
And you take me the way I am.

If you are chilly,
here take my sweater.
Your head is aching,
I’ll make it better.

Coz I love the way you call me baby.
And you take me the way I am.

I’d buy you Rogaine when you start losing all your hair.
Sew on patches to all you tear.

‘Coz I love you more than I could ever promise.
And you take me the way I am.

You take me the way I am.
You take me the way I am


----------



## Jameo

Godsmack - Serenity


As I sit here and slowly close my eyes
I take another deep breath
And feel the wind pass through my body
I'm the one in your soul
Reflecting the light
Protect the ones who hold you
Cradling your inner child

I need serenity
In a place where I can hide
I need serenity
Nothing changes, days go by

Where do we go when we just don't know
And how do we relight the flame when it's cold
Why do we dream when our thoughts mean nothing
And when will we learn to control

Tragic visions slowly stole my life
Tore away everything
Cheating me out of my time
I'm the one who loves you
No matter wrong or right
And every day I hold you
I hold you with my inner child

I need serenity
In a place where I can hide
I need serenity
Nothing changes, days go by

Where do we go when we just don't know
And how do we relight the flame when it's cold
Why do we dream when our thoughts mean nothing
And when will we learn to control

Where do we go when we just don't know
And how do we relight the flame when it's cold
Why do we dream when our thoughts mean nothing
And when will we learn to control

I need serenity [x4]


----------



## BuffaloBill

"Solsbury Hill"

Climbing up on Solsbury Hill
I could see the city light
Wind was blowing, time stood still
Eagle flew out of the night
He was something to observe
Came in close, I heard a voice
Standing stretching every nerve
Had to listen had no choice
I did not believe the information
(I) just had to trust imagination
My heart going boom boom boom
"Son," he said "Grab your things,
I've come to take you home."

To keep in silence I resigned
My friends would think I was a nut
Turning water into wine
Open doors would soon be shut
So I went from day to day
Tho' my life was in a rut
"Till I thought of what I'd say
Which connection I should cut
I was feeling part of the scenery
I walked right out of the machinery
My heart going boom boom boom
"Hey" he said "Grab your things
I've come to take you home."
(Back home.)

When illusion spin her net
I'm never where I want to be
And liberty she pirouette
When I think that I am free
Watched by empty silhouettes
Who close their eyes but still can see
No one taught them etiquette
I will show another me
Today I don't need a replacement
I'll tell them what the smile on my face meant
My heart going boom boom boom
"Hey" I said "You can keep my things,
they've come to take me home."


----------



## jazz lady

SNOW PATROL 

"Chasing Cars"

We'll do it all
Everything
On our own

We don't need
Anything
Or anyone

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

I don't quite know
How to say
How I feel

Those three words
Are said too much
They're not enough

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden that's bursting into life

Let's waste time
Chasing cars
Around our heads

I need your grace
To remind me
To find my own

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden that's bursting into life

All that I am
All that I ever was
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see

I don't know where
Confused about how as well
Just know that these things will never change for us at all

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:


> SNOW PATROL
> 
> "Chasing Cars"


 
I just absolutely LOVE this song!!


----------



## BlackSheep

I looked at you 
You stole my heart 
You were all that I anticipated 
I wanted you-Every part but I knew that love would be complicated 
I began to touch-But you wouldnt let it 
It never seemed to be the right time 
I started to give up-down to the limit 
And then you changed your mind 

And we begin to rock steady 
Steady rockin all night long 
And we begin to rock steady 
Rockin till the break of dawn 

You looked at me to my surprise 
You were too anticipating 
I should have known-It was in your eyes 
That you were gettin tired of waiting 
You wanted me so much-But I didnt get it 
How could a brotha be so blind? 
I started to give up-But love wouldnt let it 
Then you walked into my life 

You wanted me so much-But I didnt get it 
How could a brotha be so blind? 
I started to give up-But love wouldnt let it 
And you walked into my life 

And we begin to rock steady 
Steady rockin all night long 
And we begin to rock steady 
Rockin till the break of dawn 


Happy Anniversary Twig!


----------



## BuffaloBill

YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Sq. Garden 1978


----------



## BuffaloBill

YouTube - Jethro Tull - Aqualung (Live)


----------



## FireBrand

*Nick Drake*



I saw it written and I saw it say
Pink moon is on its way
And none of you stand so tall
Pink moon gonna get you all
Its a pink moon
Its a pink, pink, pink, pink, pink moon.


----------



## FireBrand

*Eric Johnson*

'Cliffs of Dover' live 1988


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:


> 'Cliffs of Dover' live 1988


 
This guy rocks, or should I say rocked? He had one album that propelled him, of which I have, but then faded to black. Anymore from him?

Incredible string man.

; 
Desert Rose that dances, in heat of the sky,
I must pattern my life about you;
You can make the most when the waters run dry,
Look into the well deep inside you.
My Desert Rose,
Born are the few;
Always with me,
A vision of you.
Acrolith reflection, that floats through my dreams,
Arid is the dust underneath me;
Something far away, a mirage so it seems,
What I long to see, oh, could it be?
My Desert Rose,
Born are the few;
Always with me,
A vision of you.
My Desert Rose,
Born are the few;
Always with me,
A vision of you.
My Desert Rose,
Born are the few;
Always with me,
A vision of you.
Don't fade away.
Don't fade away

BTW, FB That video rocks as does that song!!!


----------



## FireBrand

*Lionel Hampton*


----------



## FireBrand

*Peter Gabriel*








love I get so lost, sometimes 
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart 
when I want to run away 
I drive off in my car 
but whichever way I go 
I come back to the place you are 

all my instincts, they return 
and the grand facade, so soon will burn 
without a noise, without my pride 
I reach out from the inside 

in your eyes 
the light the heat 
in your eyes 
I am complete 
in your eyes 
I see the doorway to a thousand churches 
in your eyes 
the resolution of all the fruitless searches 
in your eyes 
I see the light and the heat 
in your eyes 
oh, I want to be that complete 
I want to touch the light 
the heat I see in your eyes 

love, I don't like to see so much pain 
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away 
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival 
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive 

and all my instincts, they return 
and the grand facade, so soon will burn 
without a noise, without my pride 
I reach out from the inside 

in your eyes 
the light the heat 
in your eyes 
I am complete 
in your eyes 
I see the doorway to a thousand churches 
in your eyes 
the resolution of all the fruitless searches 
in your eyes 
I see the light and the heat 
in your eyes 
oh, I want to be that complete 
I want to touch the light, 
the heat I see in your eyes 
in your eyes in your eyes 
in your eyes in your eyes 
in your eyes in your eyes


----------



## Agee

; 
Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time its getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Cant go on like this too long

This time youve gone too far 
I told you 
This time youve gone too far
I told you 

Dont talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Dont say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Dont turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
Im digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, thats the place it goes

Im digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
Im digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
To find the places we got hurt


----------



## FireBrand

Airgasm said:


> BTW, FB That video rocks as does that song!!!


 
I've sat up close for a lot of shows but EJ was the only Front row seat that I ever had! 1991 at Lisner Auditorium. Warm-up band was the 'Tragically Hip' from Canada.

Great show!


----------



## greyhound

Eric Johnson....One of hubbies favorites


----------



## BuffaloBill

I think that girl in the black dress is his daughter.


----------



## Rael

The streets are lined with camera crews
Everywhere he goes is news
Today is different
Today is not the same
Today I make the action
Take snapshot into the light, snapshot into the light
I'm shooting into the light

Four miles down the cavalcade moves on
Driving into the sun
If I worked it out right
They won't see me or the gun

Two miles to go, they're clearing the road
The cheering has really begun
I've got my radio
I can hear what's going on

I've been waiting for this
I have been waiting for this
All you people in TV land
I will wake up your empty shells
Peak-time viewing blown in a flash
As I burn into your memory cells
'Cos I'm alive

They're coming 'round the corner with the bikers at the front
I'm wiping the sweat from my eyes
-It's a matter of time
-It's a matter of will
And the governor's car is not far behind
He's not the one I've got in mind
'Cos there he is-the man of the hour, standing in the limousine
"I don't really hate you
-I don't care what you do
We were made for each other
-Me and you
I want to be somebody
-You were like that too
If you don't get given you learn to take
And I will take you."

Holding my breath
Release the catch
And I let the bullet fly

All turned quiet-I have been here before
Lonely boy hiding behind the front door
Friends have all gone home
There's my toy gun on the floor
Come back Mum and Dad
You're growing apart
You know that I'm growing up sad
I need some attention
I shoot into the light


----------



## BuffaloBill

*Niki...?*

Well, the streetlights shine down on Blessing Avenue
Lovers they walk by, holding hands two by two
A breeze crosses the porch, bicycle spokes spin 'round
My jackets on, I'm out the door
And tonight I'm gonna burn this town down

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

A kids rubber ball smacks
Off the gutter 'neath the lamp light
Big bank clock chimes
Off go the sleepy front porch lights
Downtown the stores alight as the evening's underway
Things been a little tight
But I know their gonna turn my way

And the girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

Frankie's diner, an old friend on the edge of town
The neon sign spinning round
Like a cross over the lost and found
The fluorescent lights flick over Pop's Grill
Shaniqua brings the coffee and asks "Fill?" and says "Penny for your thoughts now my boy, Bill"

She went away, she cut me like a knife
Hello beautiful thing, maybe you could save my life
In just a glance, down here on magic street
Loves a fool's dance
And I ain't got much sense, but I still got my feet

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by


----------



## BuffaloBill

White roses and misty blue eyes
Red mornings, then nothin' but gray skies
A cup of coffee, a heart shot clean through
The jacket you bought me gone daisy gray-blue
You're smiling now but you'll find out
They'll use you up and spit you out now
Your head's spinnin' in diamonds and clouds
But pretty soon it turns out

You'll be comin' down now baby
You'll be coming down
What goes around, it comes around and
You'll be comin' down

Easy street, a quick buck and true lies
Smiles as thin as those dusky blue skies
A silver plate of pearls my golden child
It's all yours at least for a little while
You'll be fine long as your pretty face holds out
Then it's gonna get pretty cold out
An empty stream of stars shooting by
You got your hopes on high

You'll be comin' down now baby
You'll be coming down
What goes around, it comes around and
You'll be comin' down

For a while you'll go sparklin' by
Just another pretty thing on high

Like a thief on a Sunday morning
It all falls apart with no warning
Your cinnamon sky's gone candy-apple green
The crushed metal of your little flying machine

You'll be comin' down now baby
You'll be coming down
What goes around, it comes around and
You'll be comin' down

You'll be comin' down now baby
You'll be coming down
What goes around, it comes around and
You'll be comin' down


----------



## BuffaloBill

In eighteen-fourteen we took a little trip
Along with Colonel Jackson down the mighty Mississip'
We took a little bacon and we took a little beans
And we caught the bloody British in a town in New Orleans

We fired our guns and the British kept a-comin'
There wasn't nigh as many as there was a while ago
We fired once more and they began to runnin'
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico

We looked down the river and we seen the British come
And there must have been a hundred of 'em beatin' on the drum
They stepped so high and they made their bugles ring
We stood beside our cotton bales and didn't say a thing

We fired our guns and the British kept a-comin'
There wasn't nigh as many as there was a while ago
We fired once more and they began to runnin'
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico

Old Hick'ry said we could take 'em by surprise
If we didn't fire our muskets 'til we looked 'em in the eye
We held our fire 'til we seen their faces well
Then we opened up our squirrel guns and really gave 'em well

We fired our guns and the British kept a-comin'
There wasn't nigh as many as there was a while ago
We fired once more and they began to runnin'
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico

Yeah, they ran through the briars and they ran through the brambles
And they ran through the bushes where a rabbit couldn't go
They ran so fast that the hounds couldn't catch 'em
On down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico

We fired our cannon 'til the barrel melted down
So we grabbed an alligator and we fought another round
We filled his head with cannon balls and powdered his behind
And when we touched the


----------



## meangirl

*another...*

*Lifehouse *
*Hanging By a Moment*

Desperate for changing 
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
Chasing after you 
I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 

Forgetting all I'm lacking 
Completely incomplete 
I'll take your invitation 
You take all of me now... 

I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you 

There's nothing else to lose 
There's nothing else to find 
There's nothing in the world 
That can change my mind 
There is nothing else 
There is nothing else 
There is nothing else 

Desperate for changing 
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
Chasing after you.... 

I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you 

Just hanging by a moment (here with you) 
Hanging by a moment (here with you) 
Hanging by a moment here with you


----------



## BuffaloBill

Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said,

do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover.

Buying bread from a man in brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscle
I said, "do you speak-a my language?
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said


i come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover.

Lyin' in a den in bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?
And he said,

oh! do you come from a land down under? (oh yeah yeah)
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover.


----------



## BuffaloBill

A gypsy wind is blowing warm tonight.

The sky is starlit and the time is right.

And still you're tellin' me you have to go.

Before you leave there's something you should know.

Yeah, something you should know, babe.


I've seen you smiling in the summer sun.

I've seen your long hair flying when you run.

I've made my mind up that it's meant to be.

Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.


Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me

Out where the rivers meet the sounding sea.

You're high above me now, you're wild and free, ah, but

Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.

Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.


Some people say that love's a losin' game.

You start with the fire but you lose the flame.

The ashes smolder but the warmth's soon gone.

You end up cold and lonely on your own.


I'll take my chances, babe, I'll risk it all.

I'll win your love or I'll take the fall.

I've made my mind up girl, it's meant to be.

Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.


Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.

It's written down somewhere, it's got to be.

You're high above me flyin' wild and free,

Oh, but someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.

Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.


Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me

Out where the rivers meet the sounding sea.

I feel it in my soul, it's meant to be,

Oh, someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.

Someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.

You will accomp'ny me.

You'll accomp'ny me.

I know you will accomp'ny me.

You'll accomp'ny me.

Someday lady, someday lady you'll accomp'ny me.

You're gonna accomp'ny me now

You're gonna walk with me and talk with me, yeah.

You'll accomp'ny me.

Yeah, you'll accomp'ny me.

You'll accomp'ny me.

You'll accomp'ny me.

You'll accomp'ny me.


----------



## meangirl

*This one cracks me up!!*

*Maroon 5*

*"Wake Up Call"

*_[Verse]_

I didn't hear what you were saying.
I live on raw emotion baby
I answer questions never maybe
And I'm not kind if you betray me.
So who the hell are you to say we
Never would have made it babe.

_[Bridge]_

If you needed love
Well then ask for love
Could have given love
Now I’m taking love
And it’s not my fault
Cause you both deserve
What is coming now
So don’t say a word

_[Chorus]_

Wake up call
Caught you in the morning with another one in my bed
Don't you care about me anymore?
Don’t you care about me? I don't think so.
Six foot tall
Came without a warning so I had to shoot him dead
He won't come around here anymore
Come around here? I don't think so.

_[Breakdown]_

Would have bled to make you happy
You didn't need to treat me that way
And now you beat me at my own game
And now I find you sleeping soundly
And your lovers screaming loudly
Hear a sound and hit the ground

_[Bridge]_

If you needed love
Well then ask for love
Could have given love
Now I’m taking love
And it’s not my fault
Cause you both deserve
What’s coming now

So don’t say a word

_[Chorus]_

Wake up call
Caught you in the morning with another one in my bed
Don't you care about me anymore?
Don’t you care about me? I don't think so.
Six foot tall
Came without a warning so I had to shoot him dead
He won't come around here anymore
Come around here?
I don’t feel so bad, I don’t feel so bad, I don’t feel so bad

_[Breakdown]_

I'm so sorry darling
Did I do the wrong thing?
Oh, what was I thinking?
Is his heart still beating?

Woah oh ohh

_[Chorus]_

Wake up call
Caught you in the morning with another one in my bed
Don't you care about me anymore?
Don’t you care about me? I don't think so.
Six foot tall
Came without a warning so I had to shoot him dead
He won't come around here anymore
Come around here anymore? I don’t feel so bad

Wake up call
Caught you in the morning with another one in my bed
Don’t you care about me anymore?
Don’t you care about me? I don’t think so.
Six foot tall
Came without a warning so I had to shoot him dead
He won’t come around here anymore
No, he won’t come around here. I don’t feel so bad

I don’t feel so bad (Wake up call)
I don’t feel so bad (Caught you in the morning with another one in my bed)
I don’t feel so bad (Don’t you care about me anymore?)
Care about me? I don’t feel so bad.
Wake up call 
Caught you in the morning with another one in my bed
Don't you care about me anymore?


----------



## BuffaloBill

Mama, take this badge off of me
I can't use it anymore.
It's gettin' dark, too dark for me to see
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door

Mama, put my guns in the ground
I can't shoot them anymore.
That long black cloud is comin' down
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door


----------



## BuffaloBill

You may be an ambassador to England or France,
You may like to gamble, you might like to dance,
You may be the heavyweight champion of the world,
You may be a socialite with a long string of pearls

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You might be a rock 'n' roll addict prancing on the stage,
You might have drugs at your command, women in a cage,
You may be a business man or some high degree thief,
They may call you Doctor or they may call you Chief

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You may be a state trooper, you might be a young Turk,
You may be the head of some big TV network,
You may be rich or poor, you may be blind or lame,
You may be living in another country under another name

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You may be a construction worker working on a home,
You may be living in a mansion or you might live in a dome,
You might own guns and you might even own tanks,
You might be somebody's landlord, you might even own banks

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You may be a preacher with your spiritual pride,
You may be a city councilman taking bribes on the side,
You may be workin' in a barbershop, you may know how to cut hair,
You may be somebody's mistress, may be somebody's heir

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

Might like to wear cotton, might like to wear silk,
Might like to drink whiskey, might like to drink milk,
You might like to eat caviar, you might like to eat bread,
You may be sleeping on the floor, sleeping in a king-sized bed

But you're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody,
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.

You may call me Terry, you may call me Timmy,
You may call me Bobby, you may call me Zimmy,
You may call me R.J., you may call me Ray,
You may call me anything but no matter what you say

You're gonna have to serve somebody, yes indeed
You're gonna have to serve somebody.
Well, it may be the devil or it may be the Lord
But you're gonna have to serve somebody.


----------



## Rael

One of Tears for Fear's best, along with the talents of Oleta Adams (what...a...voice). Stop the violence.

Woman In Chains


You better love loving and you better behave
You better love loving and you better behave
Woman in chains
Woman in chains
Calls her man the Great White Hope
Says she's fine, she'll always cope
Woman in chains
Woman in chains
Well I feel lying and waiting is a poor man's deal
And I feel hopelessly weighed down by your eyes of steel
It's a world gone crazy
Keeps woman in chains
Trades her soul as skin and bone
Sells the only thing she owns
Woman in chains
Woman in chains
Men of stone
Men of stone
Well I feel deep in your heart there are wounds time can't heal
And I feel somebody somewhere is trying to breathe
Well you know what I mean
It's a world gone crazy
Keeps woman in chains
It's under my skin but out of my hands
I'll tear it a part but I won't understand
I will not accept the greatness of Man

It's a world gone crazy
Keeps woman in chains
So free her
So free her


----------



## FireBrand

*My Favorite old Priest song....*

Judas Priest - The Last Rose of Summer


----------



## BlackSheep

*Firecracker*

When I look in her eyes
It ain't no suprise
Sparks start a flyin' like the 4th of July
She gets me so hot my heart starts a pumpin'
When we get to kissin' there ain't no stopin'
When it comes to love she ain't no slacker
My little darlin' is a Fircracker

When I light the fuse I gotta get back quick
You gotta be careful with a dynamite stick
Son of a gun she's fun to handle
and she packs a punch like a roman candle
She's a pack of black cats in a red paper wrapper
My little darlin' is a Firecracker

We might not oughta take a roll in the hay
Cause we'll burn the barn down a one of these days
We're a match made in Heaven and it ain't no joke
But I'd sure hate to see it go up in smoke
We gotta go thing goin' and if feels so right
She's a Firecracker
She's the light of my life

She goes off with a great big bang
Boys I tell ya' it's a beautiful thing
When she takes off you better hang on tight
She's a blonde bottle rocket in the middle of the night
When she makes love she's a heartattacker
My little darlin' is a Firecracker

Yea, we gotta good thing going and it feels so right
She's a Firecarcker 
She's the light of my life

We gotta good thing goin' and it feels so right
She's a Firecracker
She's the light of my life
She's a Firecracker she's the light of my life

Happy Birthday Twig!


----------



## Bronwyn

Rael said:


> One of Tears for Fear's best, along with the talents of Oleta Adams (what...a...voice). Stop the violence.
> 
> Woman In Chains
> 
> 
> You better love loving and you better behave
> You better love loving and you better behave
> Woman in chains
> Woman in chains
> Calls her man the Great White Hope
> Says she's fine, she'll always cope
> Woman in chains
> Woman in chains
> Well I feel lying and waiting is a poor man's deal
> And I feel hopelessly weighed down by your eyes of steel
> It's a world gone crazy
> Keeps woman in chains
> Trades her soul as skin and bone
> Sells the only thing she owns
> Woman in chains
> Woman in chains
> Men of stone
> Men of stone
> Well I feel deep in your heart there are wounds time can't heal
> And I feel somebody somewhere is trying to breathe
> Well you know what I mean
> It's a world gone crazy
> Keeps woman in chains
> It's under my skin but out of my hands
> I'll tear it a part but I won't understand
> I will not accept the greatness of Man
> 
> It's a world gone crazy
> Keeps woman in chains
> So free her
> So free her



I was a huge TFF fan back in the 90's


----------



## Agee

Bronwyn said:


> I was a huge TFF fan back in the 90's


 
That is indeed a moving song!


----------



## BuffaloBill

You get a shiver in the dark
It's raining in the park but meantime
South of the river you stop and you hold everything
A band is blowin' Dixie double four time
You feel alright when you hear that music ring

And now you step inside but you don't see too many faces
Comin' in out of the rain you hear the jazz go down
Competition in other places
Oh but the horns they blowin' that sound
Way on down south, way on down south London town

You check out Guitar George, he knows all the chords
Mind he's strictly rhythm he doesn't wanna make it cry or sing
Yes and an old guitar is all he can afford
When he gets up under the lights to play his thing

And Harry doesn't mind if he doesn't make the scene
He's got a daytime job, he's doin' alright
He can play the honky tonk like anything
Savin' it up for Friday night
With the Sultans... with the Sultans of Swing

And a crowd of young boys they're fooling around in the corner
Drunk and dressed in their best brown baggies and their platform soles
They don't give a damn about any trumpet playing band
It ain't what they call rock and roll
And the Sultans... yeah the Sultans play Creole

And then the man he steps right up to the microphone
And says at last just as the time bell rings
'Goodnight, now it's time to go home'
And he makes it fast with one more thing
'We are the Sultans... We are the Sultans of Swing'


----------



## RoseRed

Doom da da di da di
Doom da da di da di

Everybody's gonna love today, gonna love today, gonna love today
Everybody's gonna love today, gonna love today
Any way you want to
Any way you've got to
Love love me, love love me, love love

I've been trying for so long
Fightin' tears just to carry on
But now, but now it's gone away

Hey girl, why can't you carry on?
Is it cause you're just like your mother?
A little tight, like to tease for fun
Well you ain't gonna tease no other
Gonna make you a lover

Everybody's gonna love today, love today, love today
Everybody's gonna love today
Any way you want to
Any way you've got to
Love love me, love love me, love love

Girl in the blue with the big bust on, big bust on, big bust on
Wait til your mama and your papa's gone, papa's gone
Mama, mama papa
Shock shock me, shock shock me, shock shock

Say everybody's gonna love today, gonna love today, gonna love today
Say everybody's gonna love today, gonna love today
Any way you want to
Any way you've got to
Love love me, love love me, love love

Carolina sits on ninety five
Give her a dollar and she'll make you smile
Hook her, book her, nook her
Walk away

Girl dresses like a kid for fun
Licks her lips like there's something other
Tries to tell you life has just begun
Now you know she's getting something other
Than the love from her mother

Everybody's gonna love today, love today, love today
Everybody's gonna love today
Any way you want to
Any way you've got to
Love love me, love love me, love love

Get in the groove when the beat bust on, beat bust on, beat bust on
Wait til your mama and your papa's gone, papa's gone
Mama, mama papa
Shock shock me, shock shock me, shock shock

Say everybody's gonna love today, gonna love today, gonna love today
Say everybody's gonna love today, gonna love today
Any way you want to
Any way you've got to
Love love me, love love me, love love

Doom da da di da di
Doom da da di da di
Doom da da di da di
Doom da da di da di doo doo
Da di da di doo doo
Da di da di
Doom da da di da di
Doom da da di da di

Everybody's gonna love today, gonna love today, gonna love today
Everybody's gonna love today, gonna love today
Any way you want to
Any way you've got to
Love love me, love love me, love love

Doom da da di da di
Doom da da di da di
Doom da da di da di
Doom da da di da di doo doo
Da di da di doo doo
Da di da di


----------



## FireBrand

*Johnny Rivers on Letterman...*



There's a man who leads a life of danger
To everyone he meets he stays a stranger
With every move he makes another chance he takes
Odds are he won't live to see tomorrow

Secret agent man, secret agent man
They've given you a number and taken away your name

Beware of pretty faces that you find
A pretty face can hide an evil mind
Ah, be careful what you say
Or you'll give yourself away
Odds are you won't live to see tomorrow

Secret agent man, secret agent man
They've given you a number and taken away your name

------ lead guitar ------

Secret agent man, secret agent man
They've given you a number and taken away your name

Swingin' on the Riviera one day
And then layin' in the Bombay alley next day
Oh no, you let the wrong word slip
While kissing persuasive lips
The odds are you won't live to see tomorrow

Secret agent man, secret agent man
They've given you a number and taken away your name

Secret agent man


----------



## RoseRed

Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y Felicedad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y Felicedad

I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of my heart
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of my heart
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y Felicedad
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of my heart
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
From the bottom of my heart
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Feliz Navidad
Prospero año y Felicedad


----------



## (((echo)))

RoseRed said:


> Feliz Navidad
> Feliz Navidad
> Feliz Navidad
> Prospero año y Felicedad
> Feliz Navidad
> Feliz Navidad
> Feliz Navidad
> Prospero año y Felicedad
> 
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> From the bottom of my heart
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> From the bottom of my heart
> Feliz Navidad
> Feliz Navidad
> Feliz Navidad
> Prospero año y Felicedad
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> From the bottom of my heart
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> I want to wish you a Merry Christmas
> From the bottom of my heart
> Feliz Navidad
> Feliz Navidad
> Feliz Navidad
> Prospero año y Felicedad



 there will be none of that


----------



## FireBrand

*to the tune of Feliz Navidad*


----------



## RoseRed

*Okay.*



(((echo))) said:


> there will be none of that



Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say on a bright Hawian Christmas Day 
That's the island greeting that we send to you from the land where palm trees sway
Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright 
The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way to say Merry Christmas to you

THe Andrew Sisters:
Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say on a bright Hawian Christmas day
That's the island greeting that we send to you from the land where palm trees sway 
Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright 
The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night 
Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way to say Merry Christmas to you 

The Andrew Sister's and Bing Crosby:
Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright 
The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night 
Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way to say Merry Christmas to you 

Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say on a bright Hawian Christmas Day
Thats the island greeting that we send to you from the land where palm trees sway
Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night 
Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way to say Merry christmas a
very merry christmas , a very, very, merry,merry Chistmas to youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:


> Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say on a bright Hawian Christmas Day
> That's the island greeting that we send to you from the land where palm trees sway
> Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
> The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
> Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way to say Merry Christmas to you
> 
> THe Andrew Sisters:
> Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say on a bright Hawian Christmas day
> That's the island greeting that we send to you from the land where palm trees sway
> Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
> The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
> Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way to say Merry Christmas to you
> 
> The Andrew Sister's and Bing Crosby:
> Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
> The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
> Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way to say Merry Christmas to you
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka is the thing to say on a bright Hawian Christmas Day
> Thats the island greeting that we send to you from the land where palm trees sway
> Here we know that Christmas will be green and bright
> The sun to shine by day and all the stars at night
> Mele Kalikimaka is Hawaii's way to say Merry christmas a
> very merry christmas , a very, very, merry,merry Chistmas to youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## FireBrand

*I had this 45 too !*


----------



## greyhound

I had this 45

YouTube - Chuck Berry -My Ding a Ling (1972)


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> I had this 45
> 
> YouTube - Chuck Berry -My Ding a Ling (1972)


 a timeless classic !


----------



## greyhound

FireBrand said:


> a timeless classic !



How do you get the video  in the post?


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> How do you get the video in the post?


 
check your pm


----------



## greyhound

Thanks Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireBrand

greyhound said:


> Thanks Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:


>


 


FireBrand said:


>


 


"You-Tube" has brought a whole different life to this thread!

Not that's a bad thing...


----------



## FireBrand

Airgasm said:


> "You-Tube" has brought a whole different life to this thread!
> 
> Not that's a bad thing...


----------



## Rael

Airgasm said:


> "You-Tube" has brought a whole different life to this thread!
> 
> Not that's a bad thing...


----------



## Agee

YouTube - todd rundgren - bang on the drum all day


----------



## FireBrand

*T Rex*

Groovy Chics dancing !

Who dat on keys?


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:


> Groovy Chics dancing !
> 
> Who dat on keys?


 
EJ on the ivory's... Miss his days with Bernie Taupin! His music now seems to be "Disney Fluff".


----------



## FireBrand

Airgasm said:


> EJ on the ivory's... Miss his days with Bernie Taupin! His music now seems to be "Disney Fluff".


 
Yup! agreed!


----------



## nhboy

*Mary Hopkin Tribute*

"Some singers release tens of songs only to be marginally recognized for limited periods of time before they are forgotten for good. Others engrave their names in the history of modern music with only few songs or even with a single # 1 hit. Mary Hopkin is one of those. She's got herself a permanent place in the memory of romantic music lovers.

"Those were the days" was released on August 30, 1968. Despite competition from a well-established star, Sandie Shaw, who released her version of the same song to coincide with Hopkin's version release date , Hopkin's version became a number one hit in the UK singles chart, and reached #2 in the U.S. Mary Hopkin was only 18 years old."


----------



## otter

Tiptoe through the window
By the window, that is where I'll be
Come tiptoe through the tulips with me

Oh, tiptoe from the garden
By the garden of the willow tree
And tiptoe through the tulips with me

Knee deep in flowers we'll stray
We'll keep the showers away
And if I kiss you in the garden, in the moonlight
Will you pardon me?
And tiptoe through the tulips with me


----------



## otter

kwillia said:


> I never made you to be a Tiny Tim fan...



Its been 11 years today since he died.. I think there is a memorial service at ann marie gardens this weekend..


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - UB40 in Houston Red Red Wine


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - The Kinks - Lola


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - The Kinks - Lola


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Greg Allman - I'm No Angel


----------



## FireBrand

*the Kinks - 'Low Budget'*



Cheap is small and not too steep 
But best of all cheap is cheap 
Circumstance has forced my hand 
To be a cut price person in a low budget land 
Times are hard but we'll all survive 
I just got to learn to economize 

I'm on a low budget 
I'm on a low budget 
I'm not cheap, you understand 
I'm just a cut price person in a low budget land 
Excuse my shoes they don't quite fit 
They're a special offer and they hurt me a bit 
Even my trousers are giving me pain 
They were reduced in a sale so I shouldn't complain 
They squeeze me so tight so I can't take no more 
They're size 28 but I take 34 

I'm on a low budget 
What did you say 
I'm on a low budget 
I thought you said that 

I'm on a low budget 
I'm a cut price person in a low budget land 

I'm shopping at Woolworth and low discount stores 
I'm dropping my standards so that I can buy more 

[Quality costs, but quality wastes, 
So I'm giving up all of my expensive tastes. 
Caviar and champagne are definite no's, 
I'm acquiring a taste for brown ale and cod roes ] 

Low budget sure keeps me on my toes 
I count every penny and I watch where it goes 
We're all on our uppers we're all going skint 
I used to smoke cigars but now I suck polo mints 

I'm on a low budget 
What did you say 
Yea I'm on a low budget 
I thought you said that 
I'm on a low budget 
I'm a cut price person in a low budget land 
I'm on a low budget 
Low budget 
Low budget 

Art takes time, time is money 
Money's scarce and that ain't funny 
Millionaires are things of the past 
We're in a low budget film where nothing can last 
Money's rare there's none to be found 
So don't think I'm tight if I don't buy a round 

I'm on a low budget 
What did you say 
Yes I'm on a low budget 
I thought you said that 
I'm on a low budget 
I'm a cut price person in a low budget land 
I'm on a low budget 
Say it again 
Low budget 
One more time 
Low budget 

[I look like a tramp, but don't write me off, 
I'll have you all know, I was once a toff 
At least my hair is all mine, my teeth are my own, 
But everything else is on permanent loan. 
Once all my clothes were made by hand, 
Now I'm a cut price person in a low budget land. 
I'm on a low budget 
I'll have you all know 
We're on a low budget 
I'm on a low budget


----------



## BuffaloBill

"Games Without Frontiers"

Hans plays with Lotte, Lotte plays with Jane
Jane plays with Willi, Willi is happy again
Suki plays with Leo, Sacha plays with Britt
Adolf builds a bonfire, Enrico plays with it
-Whistling tunes we hid in the dunes by the seaside
-Whistling tunes we piss on the goons in the jungle
It's a knockout
If looks could kill, they probably will
In games without frontiers-war without tears
Games without frontiers-war without tears

Jeux sans frontieres

Andre has a red flag, Chiang Ching's is blue
They all have hills to fly them on except for Lin Tai Yu
Dressing up in costumes, playing silly games
Hiding out in tree-tops shouting out rude names
-Whistling tunes we hide in the dunes by the seaside
-Whistling tunes we piss on the goons in the jungle
It's a knockout
If looks could kill they probably will
In games without frontiers-wars without tears
If looks could kill they probably will
In games without frontiers-war without tears
Games without frontiers-war without tears

Jeux sans frontieres


----------



## toppick08

BuffaloBill said:


> "Games Without Frontiers"
> 
> Hans plays with Lotte, Lotte plays with Jane
> Jane plays with Willi, Willi is happy again
> Suki plays with Leo, Sacha plays with Britt
> Adolf builds a bonfire, Enrico plays with it
> -Whistling tunes we hid in the dunes by the seaside
> -Whistling tunes we piss on the goons in the jungle
> It's a knockout
> If looks could kill, they probably will
> In games without frontiers-war without tears
> Games without frontiers-war without tears
> 
> Jeux sans frontieres
> 
> Andre has a red flag, Chiang Ching's is blue
> They all have hills to fly them on except for Lin Tai Yu
> Dressing up in costumes, playing silly games
> Hiding out in tree-tops shouting out rude names
> -Whistling tunes we hide in the dunes by the seaside
> -Whistling tunes we piss on the goons in the jungle
> It's a knockout
> If looks could kill they probably will
> In games without frontiers-wars without tears
> If looks could kill they probably will
> In games without frontiers-war without tears
> Games without frontiers-war without tears
> 
> Jeux sans frontieres


----------



## BuffaloBill

toppick08 said:


>



This is an open Juke.


Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief --
if he had a rich man in his hand.
And who would steal the candy
from a laughing baby's mouth
if he could take it from the money man.
Cross-eyed Mary goes jumping in again.
She signs no contract
but she always plays the game.
Dines in Hampstead village
on expense accounted gruel,
and the jack-knife barber drops her off at school.
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys:
would rather make it with a letching grey.
Or maybe her attention is drawn by Aqualung,
who watches through the railings as they play.
Cross-eyed Mary finds it hard to get along.
She's a poor man's rich girl
and she'll do it for a song.
She's a rich man stealer
but her favour's good and strong:
She's the Robin Hood of Highgate --
helps the poor man get along.


----------



## Rael

A couple of Moody Blues to kick off Saturday night 


I Know You're Out There Somewhere	
(Justin Hayward)

I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere somewhere
I know I'll find you somewhere
And somehow I'll return again to you

The mist is lifting slowly
I can see the way ahead
And I've left behind the empty streets
That once inspired my life
And the strength of the emotion
Is like thunder in the air
'Cos the promise that we made each other
Haunts me to the end

CHORUS
I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere somewhere
I know you're out there somewhere
Somewhere you can hear my voice
I know I'll find you somehow
Somehow somehow
I know I'll find you somehow
And somehow I'll return again to you

The secret of your beauty
And the mystery of your soul
I've been searching for in everyone I meet
And the times I've been mistaken
It's impossible to say
And the grass is growing
Underneath our feet

CHORUS

The words that I remember
>From my childhood still are true
That there's none so blind
As those who will not see
And to those who lack the courage
And say it's dangerous to try
Well they just don't know
That love eternal will not be denied

CHORUS

You know it's going to happen
I can feel you getting near
And soon we'll be returning
To the fountains of our youth
And if you wake up wondering
In the darkness I'll be there
My arms will close around you
And protect you with the truth


----------



## Rael

The Other Side Of Life	
(Justin Hayward)

The Atmosphere
On the streets tonight
Is the driving beat
Of the world
The word down here
On the streets tonight
Is the truest music
You've heard
So take your share
Of the gifts that are there
They all belong to you
And come what may
At the break of each day
We all begin anew once more
We all begin anew

Baby, baby, baby, let's investigate
The other side of life tonight
The lovers and the fighters
And the risks they take
Are on the other side of life tonight
Let's lose our way
Go completely astray
And find ourselves again
You know he only way to get there
Is to take that step
To the other side of life tonight

The Atmosphere
On the streets tonight
Is the driving beat
Of the world
The word down here
On the streets tonight
Is the truest music
You've heard
So take your share
Of the gifts that are there
They all belong to you
And come what may
At the break of each day
We all begin anew once more
We all begin anew


Baby, baby, baby, lets investigate
The other side of life tonight
The lovers and the fighters
And the risks they take
Are on the other side of life tonight
Let's lose our way
Go completely astray
And find ourselves again
You know the only way to get there
Is to take that step
To the other side of life tonight


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Frank Zappa - Montana -1988 Wien


----------



## FireBrand

*the Bermuda Triangle Explained !...*

...Elvis eats boats !


----------



## FireBrand

*then mix Elvis with Reggae with Zeppelin*

Dread Zeppelin...


----------



## Rael

"Black Dog"

Hey, hey, mama, said the way you move, gonna make you sweat, gonna make you groove.
Oh, oh, child, way you shake that thing, gonna make you burn, gonna make you sting.
Hey, hey, baby, when you walk that way, watch your honey drip, can't keep away.

[Chorus]
Ah yeah, ah yeah, ah, ah, ah. Ah yeah, ah yeah, ah, ah, ah.

I gotta roll, can't stand still, got a flame in my heart, can't get my fill.
Eyes that shine burning red, dreams of you all through my head.

Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah.

Hey, baby, oh, baby, pretty baby, Tell me won't you you do me now.

Didn't take too long 'fore I found out, what people mean my down and out.
Spent my money, took my car, started telling her friends she wants to be a star.
I don't know but I been told, a big-legged woman ain't got no soul.

[Chorus]

All I ask for when I pray, steady rollin' woman gonna come my way.
Need a woman gonna hold my hand, won't tell me no lies, make me a happy man.


----------



## Pandora

It's a long trip alone over sand and stone
That lie along the road that we all must travel down

So maybe you could walk with me a while
And maybe I could rest beneath your smile
Everybody stumbles sometimes and needs a hand to hold
'Cause it's a long trip alone

It's a short piece of time but just enough to find
A little peace of mind under the sun somewhere

So maybe you could walk with me a while
And maybe I could rest beneath your smile
You know we can't afford to let one moment pass us by
'Cause it's a short piece of time


----------



## Rael

Good one, Pandora!  

And some ELP to celebrate the great game the Ravens are having so far tonight!


----------



## BuffaloBill

I'm on my way, I'm making it
I've got to make it show, yeah
so much larger than life
I'M going to watch it growing

the place where I come from is a small town
they think so small
they use small words
-but not me
I'm smarter than that
I worked it out
I've been stretching my mouth
to let those big words come right out

I've had enough, I'm getting out
to the city, the big big city
I'll be a big noise with all the big boys
there's so much stuff I will own
and I will pray to a big god
as I kneel in the big church

big time
I'm on my way-I'm making it
big time big time
I've got to make it show yeah
big time big time
so much larger than life
big time
I'm going to watch it growing
big time

my parties all have big names
and I greet them with the widest smile
tell them how my life is one big adventure
and always they're amazed
when I show them round my house, to my bed
I had it made like a mountain range
with a snow-white pillow for my big fat head
and my heaven will be a big heaven
and I will walk through the front door

big time
I'm on my way-I'm making it
big time big time
I've got to make it show-yeah
big time big time
so much larger than life
I'm going to watch it growing
big time big time
my car is getting bigger
big time
my house is getting bigger
big time
my eyes are getting bigger
big time
and my mouth
big time
my belly is getting bigger
big time
and my bank account
big time
look at my circumstance
big time
and the bulge in my big big big big big big big


----------



## BlackSheep

*Danny's Song*

People smile and tell me I'm the lucky one, and we've just begun, 
Think I'm gonna have a son. 
He will be like she and me, as free as a dove, conceived in love, 
Sun is gonna shine above. 

And even though we ain't got money, I'm so in love with ya honey, 
And everything will bring a chain of love. 
And in the morning when I rise, you bring a tear of joy to my eyes, 
And tell me everything is gonna be alright. 

Seems as though a month ago I beta chi, never got high, 
Oh, I was a sorry guy. 
And now a smile, a face, a girl that shares my name, 
Now I'm through with the game, this boy will never be the same. 

Pisces, Virgo rising is a very good sign, strong and kind, 
And the little boy is mine. 
Now I see a family where there once was none, now we've just begun, 
Yeah, we're gonna fly to the sun. 

Love the girl who holds the world in a paper cup, drink it up, 
Love her and she'll bring you luck. 
And if you find she helps your mind, buddy, take her home, 
Don't you live alone, try to earn what lovers own. 

Congrats Beth and Tom!!


----------



## Rael

*Beating the drums*

for the Redskins game tonight  Maybe I should have saved this song for the Miami and Patriots game , but here's hoping for a

Miracle Out of Nowhere 

On a crystal morning I can see the dewdrops falling
Down from a gleaming heaven, I can hear the voices call
When you comin' home now, son, the World is not for you
Tell me what's you point of view

Hey there Mister Madman, wat'cha know that I don't know
Tell me some crazy stories, let me know who runs this show
Glassy-eyed and laughing, he turns and walks away
Tell me what made you that way

Here I am just waiting for a sign
Asking questions, learning all the time
It's always here, it's always there
It's just love, and miracles out of nowhere

Tell me now dear Mother, what's it like to be so old
Children grown and leavin', seems the world is growin' cold
And though your body's ailin' you, your mind is just like new
Tell me where you're goin' to

It's so simple right before your eyes
If you'll look through this disguise
It's always here, it's always there
It's just love and miracles out of nowhere

I sang this song a hundred, maybe a thousand years ago
No one ever listens, I just play and then I go
Off into the sunset like the western heroes do
Tell me what you're gonna do

Here I am, I'm sure to see a sign
All my life I knew that it was mine
It's always here, it's always there
It's just love and miracles out of nowhere


----------



## Rael

December 8th, (tomorrow) marks 27 years since the death of John Lennon. Like him or not for his view points on things, he was a musical legend. Here's to John Lennon... 

Imagine there's no Heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace

You may say that I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world

You may say that I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one


----------



## Nanny Pam

Here's to you, John Lennon!  

ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE
Brewer & Shipley


One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Awaitin' for the train that goes home, sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Whoooo do you love, I hope it's me
I've bin a changin', as you can plainly see
I felt the joy and I learned about the pain
that my momma said
If I should choose to make a part of me,
surely strike me dead
Now I'm one toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line
I'm waitin' for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

I bin away a country mile,
Now I'm returnin' showin' off a smile
I met all the girls and loved myself a few
Ended by surprise like everything else I've been through
It opened up my eyes and now I'm
One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
Don't you just know I waitin'
for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

Don't you just know I waitin'
for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

I want to be 
One toke over the line sweet Jesus
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line
Don't you just know I waitin'
for the train that goes home sweet Mary
Hopin' that the train is on time
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line
Sittin' downtown in a railway station
One toke over line
One toke, one toke over the line


----------



## BuffaloBill

Rael said:


> December 8th, (tomorrow) marks 27 years since the death of John Lennon. Like him or not for his view points on things, he was a musical legend. Here's to John Lennon...
> 
> Imagine there's no Heaven
> It's easy if you try
> No hell below us
> Above us only sky
> Imagine all the people
> Living for today
> 
> Imagine there's no countries
> It isn't hard to do
> Nothing to kill or die for
> And no religion too
> Imagine all the people
> Living life in peace
> 
> You may say that I'm a dreamer
> But I'm not the only one
> I hope someday you'll join us
> And the world will be as one
> 
> Imagine no possessions
> I wonder if you can
> No need for greed or hunger
> A brotherhood of man
> Imagine all the people
> Sharing all the world
> 
> You may say that I'm a dreamer
> But I'm not the only one
> I hope someday you'll join us
> And the world will live as one



Fukc Him!


----------



## RoseRed

Rael said:


> December 8th, (tomorrow) marks 27 years since the death of John Lennon.



I can't believe it has been that long!  I was at the ER at El Camino Hospital getting stitches in my hand when it happened.  Lobster on KSJO announced it when I was on my way home.  :sad:


----------



## Rael

BuffaloBill said:


> Fukc Him!


I had a feeling that would get a reaction  I love his music as well as the Beatles, though BB! 



RoseRed said:


> I can't believe it has been that long!  I was at the ER at El Camino Hospital getting stitches in my hand when it happened.  Lobster on KSJO announced it when I was on my way home.  :sad:


I was in college sharing an apartment with five other roommates. I look back at that and remember just how terrible a situation that was to live in (even though it was a fun group I still keep in touch with). But I remember that day very clearly, too. Funny how that happens, eh?


----------



## RoseRed

Rael said:


> I was in college sharing an apartment with five other roommates. I look back at that and remember just how terrible a situation that was to live in (even though it was a fun group I still keep in touch with). But I remember that day very clearly, too. Funny how that happens, eh?



It is funny how you remember where you were for certain events.


----------



## BuffaloBill

Well they blew up the chicken man in Philly last night now they blew up his house too
Down on the boardwalk they're gettin' ready for a fight gonna see what them racket boys can do

Now there's trouble busin' in from outta state and the D.A. can't get no relief
Gonna be a rumble out on the promenade and the gamblin' commission's hangin' on by the skin of its teeth

CHORUS
Well now everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your makeup on fix your hair up pretty
And meet me tonight in Atlantic City

Well I got a job and tried to put my money away
But I got debts that no honest man can pay
So I drew what I had from the Central Trust
And I bought us two tickets on that Coast City bus

CHORUS

Now our luck may have died and our love may be cold but with you forever I'll stay
We're goin' out where the sand's turnin' to gold so put on your stockin's baby 'cause the night's getting cold
And everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back

Now I been lookin' for a job but it's hard to find
Down here it's just winners and losers and don't get caught on the wrong side of that line
Well I'm tired of comin' out on the losin' end
So honey last night I met this guy and I'm gonna do a little favor for him
Well I guess everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your hair up nice and set up pretty
and meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City


----------



## Rael

Light it up, it's Saturday night... 

Candy's Room

In Candy's room there are pictures of her heroes on the wall
but to get to Candy's room you gotta walk the darkness of Candy's hall
Strangers from the city call my baby's number and they bring her toys
When I come knocking she smiles pretty she knows I wanna be Candy's boy
There's a sadness hidden in that pretty face
A sadness all her own from which no man can keep Candy safe

We kiss, my heart's rushes to my brain
The blood rushes in my veins fire rushes towards the sky
We go driving driving deep into the night
I go driving deep into the light in Candy's eyes

She says baby if you wanna be wild
you got a lot to learn, close your eyes
Let them melt, let them fire, let them burn
Cause in the darkness there'll be hidden worlds that shine
When I hold Candy close she makes these hidden worlds mine

She has fancy clothes and diamond rings
She has men who give her anything she wants but they don't see
That what she wants is me,
oh and I want her so
I'll never let her go, no no no
She knows that I'd give
all that I got to give
All that I want all that I live
to make Candy mine
Tonight


----------



## BuffaloBill

Well, the streetlights shine down on Blessing Avenue
Lovers they walk by, holding hands two by two
A breeze crosses the porch, bicycle spokes spin 'round
My jackets on, I'm out the door
And tonight I'm gonna burn this town down

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

A kids rubber ball smacks
Off the gutter 'neath the lamp light
Big bank clock chimes
Off go the sleepy front porch lights
Downtown the stores alight as the evening's underway
Things been a little tight
But I know their gonna turn my way

And the girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

Frankie's diner, an old friend on the edge of town
The neon sign spinning round
Like a cross over the lost and found
The fluorescent lights flick over Pop's Grill
Shaniqua brings the coffee and asks "Fill?" and says "Penny for your thoughts now my boy, Bill"

She went away, she cut me like a knife
Hello beautiful thing, maybe you could save my life
In just a glance, down here on magic street
Loves a fool's dance
And I ain't got much sense, but I still got my feet

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by


----------



## BuffaloBill

Last night I stood at your doorstep
Trying to figure out what went wrong
You just slipped somethin' into my palm
Then you were gone
I could smell the same deep green of summer
Above me the same night sky was glowin'
In the distance I could see the town where I was born

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
A long walk home

In town I passed Sal's grocery
The barbershop on South Street
I looked into their faces
They were all rank strangers to me
The veterans' hall high up on the hill
Stood silent and alone
The diner was shuttered and boarded
With a sign that just said "gone"

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Here everybody has a neighbor
Everybody has a friend
Everybody has a reason to begin again

My father said "Son, we're lucky in this town
It's a beautiful place to be born
It just wraps its arms around you
Nobody crowds you, nobody goes it alone.
That you know flag flying over the courthouse
Means certain things are set in stone
Who we are, what we'll do and what we won't."

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

It's gonna be a long walk home


----------



## FireBrand

*classics....*

....just don't grow on trees y'know ! 

SNL Jason Sudeikis and Justin Timberlake - Dick in a Box


----------



## Kerad

*For Those in the Know...*

*...I present the KidneyThieves:  Zer0Space*

I am a fallen zero;
Below the glaciers of the evil
I am a golden superhero
Above the sun and all the people

Space in your face I'm gonna drink
the ####ing ocean cause I ain't from a coast, I'm just coastin
Said I was an afterthought you'd bring along,
well who You after now, #####? Run, mother####a, run

And if you think im space-cakening
I've been in #### of rude awakening
And im floating high (but I'm always down)
Skip or trip to face the space or fake in this

In the middle I stay in place, skip or trip at zerospace
In the middle I stay in place, skip or trip at zero...
In the middle I stay in place, skip or trip at zerospace
And i'm floating high (but I'm always down)
Skip or trip to face the space or fake in this

I met a fellow zero
He took me to the silver people
I said, "I think you are my hero"
And we were one it all was clearer

Space in your face, it's the way to get you closer;
while you were sittin on your ass,
See I drank the ####ing ocean
Zerospace the way to get your kicks,
but too many chefs in the kitchen could spoil the mix

I am a means until the end
I move a mountain with my hand
And I'm floating high (but I'm always down)
Skip or trip to face the space or fake in this

In the middle I stay in place, skip or trip at zerospace
In the middle I stay in place, skip or trip at zero...
In the middle I stay in place, skip or trip at zerospace
And I'm floating high
And I'm floating high (but I'm always down)
Skip or trip to face the space or fake in this

Floating high...
Floating high...
Skip or trip at zero

And I'm floating high (but I'm always down)
Skip or trip to face the space or fake in this
And I'm floating high (but I'm always down)
Skip or trip to face the space or fake in this

What the #### just happened?

I'm floating high (but I'm always down)
Floating high (but I'm always down)


----------



## meangirl

meangirl said:


> YouTube - Foreigner - Urgent --- [STEREO]


 
Dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


>


 
Either I love you or my husband does.  He was tyring to beat me to the punch.


----------



## tomchamp

Well, the streetlights shine down on Blessing Avenue
Lovers they walk by, holding hands two by two
A breeze crosses the porch, bicycle spokes spin 'round
My jackets on, I'm out the door
And tonight I'm gonna burn this town down

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

A kids rubber ball smacks
Off the gutter 'neath the lamp light
Big bank clock chimes
Off go the sleepy front porch lights
Downtown the stores alight as the evening's underway
Things been a little tight
But I know their gonna turn my way

And the girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

Frankie's diner, an old friend on the edge of town
The neon sign spinning round
Like a cross over the lost and found
The fluorescent lights flick over Pop's Grill
Shaniqua brings the coffee and asks "Fill?" and says "Penny for your thoughts now my boy, Bill"

She went away, she cut me like a knife
Hello beautiful thing, maybe you could save my life
In just a glance, down here on magic street
Loves a fool's dance
And I ain't got much sense, but I still got my feet

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by


----------



## tomchamp

*Magic*

got a coin in my palm
I can make it disappear
I got a card up my sleeve
Name it and I'll pull it out your ear
I got a rabbit in my hat
If you want to come and see
This is what will be, this is what will be

I got shackles on my wrist
Soon I'll slip 'em and be gone
Chain me in a box in the river
And I'll rise singin' this song
Trust none of what you hear
And less of what you see
This is what will be, this is what will be

I got a shiny saw blade
All I needs' a volunteer
I'll cut you in half
While you're smiling ear to ear
And the freedom that you sought's
Driftin' like a ghost amongst the trees
This is what will be, this is what will be

Now there's a fire down below
But it's comin' up here
So leave everything you know
And carry only what you fear
On the road the sun is sinkin' low
There's bodies hangin' in the trees
This is what will be, this is what will be


----------



## Rael

*Raining in Baltimore*

This circus is falling down on its knees
The big top is crumbling down
It's raining in Baltimore fifty miles east
Where you should be, no one's around

I need a phone call
I need a raincoat
I need a big love
I need a phone call

These train conversations are passing me by
And I don't have nothing to say
You get what you pay for
But I just had no intention of living this way

I need a phone call
I need a plane ride
I need a sunburn
I need a raincoat

And I get no answers
And I don't get no change
It's raining in Baltimore, baby
But everything else is the same

There's things I remember and things I forget
I miss you
I guess that I should
Three thousand five hundred miles away
But what would you change if you could?

I need a phone call
Maybe I should buy a new car
I can always hear a freight train
If I listen real hard
And I wish it was a small world
Because I'm lonely for the big towns
I'd like to hear a little guitar
I think it's time to put the top down

I need a phone call
I need a raincoat


----------



## Chasey_Lane

We got married in a fever, hotter than a pepper sprout,
We've been talkin' 'bout Jackson, ever since the fire went out.
I'm goin' to Jackson, I'm gonna mess around,
Yeah, I'm goin' to Jackson,
Look out Jackson town.

Well, go on down to Jackson; go ahead and wreck your health.
Go play your hand you big-talkin' man, make a big fool of yourself,
Yeah, go to Jackson; go comb your hair!
Honey, I'm gonna snowball Jackson.
See if I care.

When I breeze into that city, people gonna stoop and bow. (Hah!)
All them women gonna make me, teach 'em what they don't know how,
I'm goin' to Jackson, you turn-a loose-a my coat.
'Cos I'm goin' to Jackson.
"Goodbye," that's all she wrote.

But they'll laugh at you in Jackson, and I'll be dancin' on a Pony Keg.
They'll lead you 'round town like a scalded hound,
With your tail tucked between your legs,
Yeah, go to Jackson, you big-talkin' man.
And I'll be waitin' in Jackson, behind my Jaypan Fan,

Well now, we got married in a fever, hotter than a pepper Sprout,
We've been talkin' 'bout Jackson, ever since the fire went.
I'm goin' to Jackson, and that's a fact.
Yeah, we're goin' to Jackson, ain't never comin' back.

Well, we got married in a fever, hotter than a pepper sprout'
And we've been talkin' 'bout Jackson, ever since the fire went...


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:


> We got married in a fever, hotter than a pepper sprout,
> We've been talkin' 'bout Jackson, ever since the fire went out.
> I'm goin' to Jackson, I'm gonna mess around,
> Yeah, I'm goin' to Jackson,
> Look out Jackson town.
> 
> Well, go on down to Jackson; go ahead and wreck your health.
> Go play your hand you big-talkin' man, make a big fool of yourself,
> Yeah, go to Jackson; go comb your hair!
> Honey, I'm gonna snowball Jackson.
> See if I care.
> 
> When I breeze into that city, people gonna stoop and bow. (Hah!)
> All them women gonna make me, teach 'em what they don't know how,
> I'm goin' to Jackson, you turn-a loose-a my coat.
> 'Cos I'm goin' to Jackson.
> "Goodbye," that's all she wrote.
> 
> But they'll laugh at you in Jackson, and I'll be dancin' on a Pony Keg.
> They'll lead you 'round town like a scalded hound,
> With your tail tucked between your legs,
> Yeah, go to Jackson, you big-talkin' man.
> And I'll be waitin' in Jackson, behind my Jaypan Fan,
> 
> Well now, we got married in a fever, hotter than a pepper Sprout,
> We've been talkin' 'bout Jackson, ever since the fire went.
> I'm goin' to Jackson, and that's a fact.
> Yeah, we're goin' to Jackson, ain't never comin' back.
> 
> Well, we got married in a fever, hotter than a pepper sprout'
> And we've been talkin' 'bout Jackson, ever since the fire went...



You just watched "Walk the Line" dintcha?


----------



## RoseRed

*Woke up to this...*

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven
And when she gets there she knows if the stores are closed
With a word she can get what she came for


Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven 

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure
And you know sometimes words have two meanings
In a tree by the brook there's a songbird who sings
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven 

Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven 

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west
And my spirit is crying for leaving
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees
And the voices of those who stand looking 

Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven 

And it's whispered that soon, if we all call the tune
Then the piper will lead us to reason
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long
And the forest will echo with laughter 

And it makes me wonder 

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow
Don't be alarmed now
It's just a spring clean for the May Queen 

Yes there are two paths you can go by
but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on 

Your head is humming and it won't go in case you don't know
The piper's calling you to join him
Dear lady can't you hear the wind blow and did you know
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind 

And as we wind on down the road
Our shadows taller than our soul
There walks a lady we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How everything still turns to gold
And if you listen very hard
The tune will come to you at last
When all are one and one is all
To be a rock and not to roll
Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven 

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven
And when she gets there she knows if the stores are closed
With a word she can get what she came for


And she's buying a stairway to heaven, uh uh uh.


----------



## Pandora

crabcake said:


> You just watched "Walk the Line" dintcha?





I watched it earlier today too!


----------



## Rael

*Like A Hurricane*

Once I thought I saw you in a crowded hazy bar,
Dancing on the light from star to star.
Far across the moonbeam I know thats who you are,
I saw your brown eyes turning once to fire.

You are like a hurricane
Theres calm in your eye.
And Im gettin blown away
To somewhere safer where the feeling stays.
I want to love you but Im getting blown away.

I am just a dreamer, but you are just a dream,
You could have been anyone to me.
Before that moment you touched my lips
That perfect feeling when time just slips
Away between us on our foggy trip.

You are like a hurricane
Theres calm in your eye.
And Im gettin blown away
To somewhere safer where the feeling stays.
I want to love you but Im getting blown away.

You are just a dreamer, and I am just a dream.
You could have been anyone to me.
Before that moment you touched my lips
That perfect feeling when time just slips
Away between us on our foggy trip.

You are like a hurricane
Theres calm in your eye.
And Im gettin blown away
To somewhere safer where the feeling stays.
I want to love you but Im getting blown away.


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:


> ....just don't grow on trees y'know !
> 
> SNL Jason Sudeikis and Justin Timberlake - Dick in a Box


 


What a great gift idea, and I have the perfect box!!!


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:


> Who knew?


 
  me some kwilly!


----------



## RoseRed

This land is your land, this land is my land
From California, to the New York Island
From the redwood forest, to the gulf stream waters
This land was made for you and me

As I was walking a ribbon of highway
I saw above me an endless skyway
I saw below me a golden valley
This land was made for you and me

Chorus

I've roamed and rambled and I've followed my footsteps
To the sparkling sands of her diamond deserts
And all around me a voice was sounding
This land was made for you and me

Chorus

The sun comes shining as I was strolling
The wheat fields waving and the dust clouds rolling
The fog was lifting a voice come chanting
This land was made for you and me

Chorus

As I was walkin'  -  I saw a sign there
And that sign said - no tress passin'
But on the other side  .... it didn't say nothin!
Now that side was made for you and me!

Chorus

In the squares of the city - In the shadow of the steeple
Near the relief office - I see my people
And some are grumblin' and some are wonderin'
If this land's still made for you and me.

Chorus (2x)


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Elvis Costello - Watching The Detectives


----------



## Dougstermd

Me and Kid Sensation and that home away from home 
In the Black Benz Limo with the cellular phone 
I'm callin' up the posse it's time to get rippin' 
The freaks a need a sunroof to keep you sucka's trippin' 
Everybody's lookin if your jealous turn around 
The AMG kick keeps us closer to the ground 
we're gettin' good grip from the 50 series tires 
the Alpine's bumpin' but I need the volume higher-- 
cause the 808 kick drum makes the girlies get dumb-- 
we're rollin' Rainier, and the jealous wanna get some-- 
Every time we do, the sucka M.C.'s wanna battle-- 
I'm the man they love to hate, the J.R. Ewing of Seattle-- 
Picked up the posse on 23rd and Jackson-- 
headed for the strip, yes we're lookin' for some action-- 
the limo's kinda crowded, the whole car was leanin' back-- 
Maharaji's watchin' T.V. with two girlies on his lap-- 
On Martin Luther King.....the set looks kinda dead-- 

we need a new street so posse move ahead-- 
we all look kinda' SWASS the crew you can't forget-- 
the Mix-a-lot posse co' rippen' up the set-- 



My Posse's on Broadway........ 


UhhhRrrollin' with my posse we're gettin' kinda' bored-- 
there's not another posse with more points scored-- 
we don't walk around like criminals or flex like big gorillas-- 
my homeboy Kid Sensation is the teenage lady killa'-- 
Maharaji's on the def side dancin' like a freak-- 
the girlies see his booty and their knees get weak-- 
Larry is the white guy people think he's funny -- 
a real estate investa' who makes a lot of money-- 
Clockin' lots of dollas' we all got gold-- 
cruzin' in the Benz ain't got no place to go-- 
wheelin' 23rd we saw nuthin' but thugs-- 
the girlies was too skinny from smokin' all them drugs-- 
cause the rock man got 'em and their butts just dropped-- 
the freaks looked depressed 'cause the Benz won't stop-- 
at 23rd and Union the driver broke left-- 
Kevin shouted Broadway it's time to get def-- 
my girl blew me a kiss, she said I was the best-- 
she's lookin' mighty freaky in her black silk dress-- 
the closer that we get, the crazier that I feel-- 
the posse's on Broadway it's time to get ill-- 


My Posse's on Broadway......... 


Cruzin' Broadway and my wheels spin slow-- 
rollin with my posse is the only way to go -- 
the girlies by the college was lookin for a ride-- 
we tried to pick them up but we had no room inside-- 
we put them on the trunk, we put them on the hood-- 
some sat up with the driver they made him feel good-- 
the posse's gettin' bigger, there's much too many freaks-- 
the muffler's draggin', my suspension's gettin' weak-- 
Now the posse's gettin' hungry, and Mix-a-Lot's treatin'-- 
we stopped at Taco Bell, for some Mexican eatin'-- 
but Taco Bell was closed, and the girls was on my tip-- 
they said, "Go back the other way, we'll stop and eat at Dick's"-- 
Dick's is the place where the crew hang out-- 
the SWASS like to play, and the rich flaunt clout-- 
posse to the burger stand, so big we walk in two's-- 
we're gettin' dirty looks, from those other sucka crews-- 
Kid Sensation dropped a $20, and didn't even miss it-- 
skeeza from anotha' crew, she picked it up and kissed it-- 
her boyfriend's illin', he went to slap her face-- 
My homeboy P.L.B. co' sprayed the boy with mace-- 
'Cause I never liked a punk, who beat up on his girl-- 
if you don't have game, then let her leave your world-- 
We took the girl with usssssss....with him she rode the busssss.... 
she gave the boy the finga', and the sucka starts to cussssss.... 
boy I gotta def posse, you gotta bunch of dudes-- 
you're broke co' cryin' bout the rock-man blues-- 
you beat up on your girl, and now you're all upset-- 
she's with the Mix-a-Lot posse, on the Broadway set-- 

My posse's on Broadway......... 


!!! GET Sir Mix A Lot - My Posse's on Broadway ringtones !!!


----------



## Kerad

*Creep: (Radiohead)*

When you were here before,
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel,
Your skin makes me cry

You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so ####ing special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts,
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul

I want you to notice
when I'm not around
You're so ####ing special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh

She's running out the door
She's running out
She run run run run...
run...

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so ####ing special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't belong here...


----------



## tomchamp

Well, the streetlights shine down on Blessing Avenue
Lovers they walk by, holding hands two by two
A breeze crosses the porch, bicycle spokes spin 'round
My jackets on, I'm out the door
And tonight I'm gonna burn this town down

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

A kids rubber ball smacks
Off the gutter 'neath the lamp light
Big bank clock chimes
Off go the sleepy front porch lights
Downtown the stores alight as the evening's underway
Things been a little tight
But I know their gonna turn my way

And the girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

Frankie's diner, an old friend on the edge of town
The neon sign spinning round
Like a cross over the lost and found
The fluorescent lights flick over Pop's Grill
Shaniqua brings the coffee and asks "Fill?" and says "Penny for your thoughts now my boy, Bill"

She went away, she cut me like a knife
Hello beautiful thing, maybe you could save my life
In just a glance, down here on magic street
Loves a fool's dance
And I ain't got much sense, but I still got my feet

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by


----------



## tomchamp

Last night I stood at your doorstep
Trying to figure out what went wrong
You just slipped somethin' into my palm
Then you were gone
I could smell the same deep green of summer
Above me the same night sky was glowin'
In the distance I could see the town where I was born

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
A long walk home

In town I passed Sal's grocery
The barbershop on South Street
I looked into their faces
They were all rank strangers to me
The veterans' hall high up on the hill
Stood silent and alone
The diner was shuttered and boarded
With a sign that just said "gone"

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Here everybody has a neighbor
Everybody has a friend
Everybody has a reason to begin again

My father said "Son, we're lucky in this town
It's a beautiful place to be born
It just wraps its arms around you
Nobody crowds you, nobody goes it alone.
That you know flag flying over the courthouse
Means certain things are set in stone
Who we are, what we'll do and what we won't."

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

It's gonna be a long walk home


----------



## FireBrand

*Black Sabbath "Paranoid"*

A young Ozzy in 1970 (22 yrs old) he is now 59.



Finished with my woman 'cause she couldn't help me with my mind
people think I'm insane because I am frowning all the time
All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind if I don't find something to pacify

Can you help me occupy my brain?
Oh yeah

I need someone to show me the things in life that I can't find
I can't see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh and you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I cannot feel and love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words telling you now of my state
I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could but it's too late


----------



## SweetThang

*Amelia by Joni Mitchell*

I was driving across the burning desert
When I spotted six jet planes
Leaving six white vapor trails across the bleak terrain
It was the hexagram of the heavens
It was the strings of my guitar
Amelia, it was just a false alarm

The drone of flying engines
Is a song so wild and blue
It scrambles time and seasons if it gets thru to you
Then your life becomes a travelogue
Of picture-post-card-charms
Amelia, it was just a false alarm

People will tell you where they've gone
They'll tell you where to go
But till you get there yourself you never really know
Where some have found their paradise
Others just come to harm
Oh Amelia, it was just a false alarm

I wish that he was here tonight
Its so hard to obey
His sad request of me to kindly stay away
So this is how I hide the hurt
As the road leads cursed and charmed
I tell Amelia, it was just a false alarm

A ghost of aviation
She was swallowed by the sky
Or by the sea, like me she had a dream to fly
Like Icarus ascending
On beautiful foolish arms
Amelia, it was just a false alarm

Maybe I've never really loved
I guess that is the truth
I've spent my whole life in clouds at icy altitude
And looking down on everything
I crashed into his arms
Amelia, it was just a false alarm

I pulled into the Cactus Tree motel
To shower off the dust
And I slept on the strange pillows of my wanderlust
I dreamed of 747's
Over geometric farms
Dreams, Amelia, dreams and false alarms


----------



## FireBrand

*Kansas*

no lip syncing here - awesome studio-quality live performers !


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> When you were here before,
> Couldn't look you in the eye
> You're just like an angel,
> Your skin makes me cry
> 
> You float like a feather
> In a beautiful world
> I wish I was special
> You're so ####ing special
> 
> But I'm a creep,
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here
> 
> I don't care if it hurts,
> I wanna have control
> I want a perfect body
> I want a perfect soul
> 
> I want you to notice
> when I'm not around
> You're so ####ing special
> I wish I was special
> 
> But I'm a creep
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh
> 
> She's running out the door
> She's running out
> She run run run run...
> run...
> 
> Whatever makes you happy
> Whatever you want
> You're so ####ing special
> I wish I was special
> 
> But I'm a creep,
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here
> 
> I don't belong here...


 
Excellent!


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> no lip syncing here - awesome studio-quality live performers !


 
Oh, I LOVE this song!


----------



## FireBrand

SweetThang said:


> I was driving across the burning desert
> When I spotted six jet planes
> Leaving six white vapor trails across the bleak terrain
> It was the hexagram of the heavens
> It was the strings of my guitar
> Amelia, it was just a false alarm
> 
> The drone of flying engines
> Is a song so wild and blue
> It scrambles time and seasons if it gets thru to you
> Then your life becomes a travelogue
> Of picture-post-card-charms
> Amelia, it was just a false alarm
> 
> People will tell you where they've gone
> They'll tell you where to go
> But till you get there yourself you never really know
> Where some have found their paradise
> Others just come to harm
> Oh Amelia, it was just a false alarm
> 
> I wish that he was here tonight
> Its so hard to obey
> His sad request of me to kindly stay away
> So this is how I hide the hurt
> As the road leads cursed and charmed
> I tell Amelia, it was just a false alarm
> 
> A ghost of aviation
> She was swallowed by the sky
> Or by the sea, like me she had a dream to fly
> Like Icarus ascending
> On beautiful foolish arms
> Amelia, it was just a false alarm
> 
> Maybe I've never really loved
> I guess that is the truth
> I've spent my whole life in clouds at icy altitude
> And looking down on everything
> I crashed into his arms
> Amelia, it was just a false alarm
> 
> I pulled into the Cactus Tree motel
> To shower off the dust
> And I slept on the strange pillows of my wanderlust
> I dreamed of 747's
> Over geometric farms
> Dreams, Amelia, dreams and false alarms


 
Joni Mitchell;
Not enough can be said about this wonderful musician/songwriter!


----------



## jazz lady

*Funk This!*

That's the name of the new Chaka Khan album with her first new music out in 10 years.  

Duet with Mary J. Blige:

[Verse: Chaka Khan]
Disrespectful
Hey, you don't wanna
Treat me
You don't wanna
Play around
'Cause you
Could be history
Don't mess around
With me
I'm too good to you
Yeah
What the hell
You take me for
I'm nobodies fool

[B-Section: Chaka & Mary]
Boy, what is wrong
With you
I don't have
Time for this
You can't
Make me
Loose my mind
I'm too strong
For ya

[B-Section 2: Chaka & Mary]
Disrespectful
Yeah, it's no mystery

[Mary J. Blige:]
Sing Chaka

[Chaka Khan:]
Best thang to
Happen to you
No one compares
To me

[Mary J. Blige:]
Baby, I remember
When you use to

[Hook: Chaka & Mary]
I remember
When you
Use to love me
Through the good
And bad
What a good thing
We had

I remember
When you
Use to love me
Why you so brand new?
What happen to you?
I remember
When you
Use to love
Love me

[Verse: Mary J. Blige]
Disrespectful, hey
I don't think
You hearin' me
Better pay attention
I'm everything
You need
Who's the one
Cookin' ya food
Goin' through
The same thing
You goin' through
That's me
You better get
Your act together
Before I have to
Flip out on you, baby

[B-section 1: Chaka & Mary]
[B-section 2: Chaka & Mary]
[Hook: Chaka & Mary]

[Breakdown: Chaka & Mary]
Runnin' out of time
Runnin', runnin'
Runnin' out of time
For your disrespectfulness

Runnin' out of time
Runnin', runnin'
Runnin' out of time
I'm just too
Through with this

[Bridge: Chaka & Mary]
There are times
That I do
Miss you
But I must
Keep movin' on
I never thought
That I
Would wake up
And you'd be gone
You never thought
About me

[Hook x2: Chaka & Mary]


----------



## jazz lady

I wish that I could fly
Into the sky
So very high
Just like a dragonfly

I'd fly above the trees
Over the seas in all degrees
To anywhere I please

Oh I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

Oh I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

Let's go and see the stars
The milky way or even Mars
Where it could just be ours

Let's fade into the sun
Let your spirit fly
Where we are one
Just for a little fun
Oh oh oh yeah !

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

I got to get away
Girl I got to get away
Oh oh oh yeah

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah with you yeah yeah
Oh Yeah !

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah with you yeah yeah
I got to get away

I want to get away (4x)
Yeah
I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah with you yeah yeah
Girl I got to get away

I want to get away (4x)
Yeah

I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah with you
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## tomchamp

Coffee for my breakfast
Shot of whiskey on the side
It's a dark and dreary morning
With the clouds covering up the sky

[Chorus:]
The forecast calls for pain
The forecast calls for pain
My baby's turning cold
And the forecast calls for pain

We stayed up all night talking
She's grown restless she confessed
She says there's no one new
But deep down I know that's next

[Chorus]

She says she tried and tried yes she has
But slowly her love has died
I can see that deep down inside she's changed
The forecast calls for pain
The forecast calls for pain
The forecast calls for pain
Yeah, yeah, yeah

I can hear approaching thunder
I can feel chills run up my spine
I've seen love freeze before
And I know I'm on borrowed time

[Chorus]

I can feel the thunder
I can see the lightning
I can feel the pain
Oh, it's gonna rain

[Chorus]


----------



## Rael

My God

People -- what have you done --
locked Him in His golden cage.
Made Him bend to your religion --
Him resurrected from the grave.
He is the god of nothing --
if that's all that you can see.
You are the god of everything --
He's inside you and me.
So lean upon Him gently
and don't call on Him to save you
from your social graces
and the sins you used to waive.
The bloody Church of England --
in chains of history --
requests your earthly presence at
the vicarage for tea.
And the graven image you-know-who --
with His plastic crucifix --
he's got him fixed --
confuses me as to who and where and why --
as to how he gets his kicks.
Confessing to the endless sin --
the endless whining sounds.
You'll be praying till next Thursday to
all the gods that you can count.


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> My God
> 
> People -- what have you done --
> locked Him in His golden cage.
> Made Him bend to your religion --
> Him resurrected from the grave.
> He is the god of nothing --
> if that's all that you can see.
> You are the god of everything --
> He's inside you and me.
> So lean upon Him gently
> and don't call on Him to save you
> from your social graces
> and the sins you used to waive.
> The bloody Church of England --
> in chains of history --
> requests your earthly presence at
> the vicarage for tea.
> And the graven image you-know-who --
> with His plastic crucifix --
> he's got him fixed --
> confuses me as to who and where and why --
> as to how he gets his kicks.
> Confessing to the endless sin --
> the endless whining sounds.
> You'll be praying till next Thursday to
> all the gods that you can count.


 
Great Clip Rael!
As far as concerts 'in numbers'
I've seen Bruce Cockburn 9x and
Jethro Tull 8x !


----------



## RoseRed

The mississippi delta was shining
Like a national guitar
I am following the river
Down the highway
Through the cradle of the civil war
Im going to graceland
Graceland
In memphis tennessee
Im going to graceland
Poorboys and pilgrims with families
And we are going to graceland
My traveling companion is nine years old
He is the child of my first marriage
But Ive reason to believe
We both will be received
In graceland

She comes back to tell me shes gone
As if I didnt know that
As if I didnt know my own bed
As if Id never noticed
The way she brushed her hair from her forehead
And she said losing love
Is like a window in your heart
Everybody sees youre blown apart
Everybody sees the wind blow

Im going to graceland
Memphis tennessee
Im going to graceland
Poorboys and pilgrims with families
And we are going to graceland

And my traveling companions
Are ghosts and empty sockets
Im looking at ghosts and empties
But Ive reason to believe
We all will be received
In graceland

There is a girl in new york city
Who calls herself the human trampoline
And sometimes when Im falling, flying
Or tumbling in turmoil I say
Oh, so this is what she means
She means were bouncing into graceland
And I see losing love
Is like a window in your heart
Everybody sees youre blown apart
Everybody sees the wind blow

In graceland, in graceland
Im going to graceland
For reasons I cannot explain
Theres some part of me wants to see
Graceland
And I may be obliged to defend
Every love, every ending
Or maybe theres no obligations now
Maybe Ive a reason to believe
We all will be received
In graceland


----------



## Agee

FireBrand said:


> no lip syncing here - awesome studio-quality live performers !


 
Tight Indeed! Saw them in concert @ The Hampton Roads Coliseum.



jazz lady said:


> That's the name of the new Chaka Khan album with her first new music out in 10 years.
> 
> Duet with Mary J. Blige:


 
Wow! Looking forward to that!



Rael said:


> My God
> 
> People -- what have you done --
> locked Him in His golden cage.
> .


 
That song and his flute, rocks! and rocks way beyond the musical performance!



RoseRed said:


> The mississippi delta was shining
> Like a national guitar
> I am following the river
> Down the highway
> Through the cradle of the civil war
> Im going to graceland
> Graceland


 
Yet another classic!

Just when you think this thread can offer no more, it keeps on giving!

Love it, and  to all!


----------



## Rael

Instrumental, Jean Luc Ponty...Enjoy


----------



## tomchamp

*Long Walk Home*

Last night I stood at your doorstep
Trying to figure out what went wrong
You just slipped somethin' into my palm
Then you were gone
I could smell the same deep green of summer
Above me the same night sky was glowin'
In the distance I could see the town where I was born

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
A long walk home

In town I passed Sal's grocery
The barbershop on South Street
I looked into their faces
They were all rank strangers to me
The veterans' hall high up on the hill
Stood silent and alone
The diner was shuttered and boarded
With a sign that just said "gone"

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Here everybody has a neighbor
Everybody has a friend
Everybody has a reason to begin again

My father said "Son, we're lucky in this town
It's a beautiful place to be born
It just wraps its arms around you
Nobody crowds you, nobody goes it alone.
That you know flag flying over the courthouse
Means certain things are set in stone
Who we are, what we'll do and what we won't."

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

It's gonna be a long walk home


----------



## tomchamp

Well, the streetlights shine down on Blessing Avenue
Lovers they walk by, holding hands two by two
A breeze crosses the porch, bicycle spokes spin 'round
My jackets on, I'm out the door
And tonight I'm gonna burn this town down

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

A kids rubber ball smacks
Off the gutter 'neath the lamp light
Big bank clock chimes
Off go the sleepy front porch lights
Downtown the stores alight as the evening's underway
Things been a little tight
But I know their gonna turn my way

And the girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

Frankie's diner, an old friend on the edge of town
The neon sign spinning round
Like a cross over the lost and found
The fluorescent lights flick over Pop's Grill
Shaniqua brings the coffee and asks "Fill?" and says "Penny for your thoughts now my boy, Bill"

She went away, she cut me like a knife
Hello beautiful thing, maybe you could save my life
In just a glance, down here on magic street
Loves a fool's dance
And I ain't got much sense, but I still got my feet

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by


----------



## Rael

Rodger Hodsgon was Supertramp. Have a good listen!

"History recalls how great the fall can be
While everybody's sleeping, the boats put out to sea
Borne on the wings of time
It seemed the answers were so easy to find
"Too late," the prophets cry
The island's sinking, let's take to the sky
Called the man a fool, stripped him of his pride
Everyone was laughing up until the day he died
And though the wound went deep
Still he's calling us out of our sleep
My friends, we're not alone
He waits in silence to lead us all home
So tell me that you find it hard to grow
Well I know, I know, I know
And you tell me that you've many seeds to sow
Well I know, I know, I know
Can you hear what I'm saying
Can you see the parts that I'm playing
"Holy Man, Rocker Man, Come on Queenie,
Joker Man, Spider Man, Blue Eyed Meanie"
So you found your solution
What will be your last contribution?
"Live it up, rip it up, why so lazy?
Give it out, dish it out, let's go crazy,
Yeah!"


----------



## FireBrand

...kinda' like John Palumbo is Crack the Sky !...


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


>



:fixed:  

And one of my favorite songs/videos.


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> ...kinda' like John Palumbo is Crack the Sky !...


 Good one, FB! Sorry I'm in A Supertramp mood today...here's more..
CHILD OF VISION


Well, who do you think you`re foolin`?
You say you`re havin fun,
But you`re busy going nowhere,
Just lyin in the sun.

You tried to be a hero,
commit the perfect crime
but the dollar got you dancing
and you`re running out of time.

You`re messin`up the water
You`re rollin`in the wine
You`re poisoning your body
You`re poisoning your mind
You gave me Coca-Cola
You said it tasted good
You watch the television
It tells you that you should

How can you live in this way ?
-(Why do you think it`s so strange ?)
You must have something to say
-(Tell me why I should change ?)
There must be more than this life.
It`s time we did something right.

Child of Vision, won`t you listen
Find yourself a new ambition.

I`ve heard it all before
You`re saying nothing new
I thought I saw a rainbow
but I guess it wasn`t true
You cannot make me listen
I cannot make you hear
You find your way to heaven
I`ll meet you when you`re there.

How can you live in this way?
-(Why do you think it`s so strange ?)
You must have something to say
-(Tell me why I should change)
We have no reason to fight
cos we both know that we`re right

Child of Vision, won`t you listen
Find yourself a new ambition.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> :fixed:
> 
> And one of my favorite songs/videos.



What did I do wrong oh great one...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> What did I do wrong oh great one...



Just put in the code (the part after the = sign) - not the whole web address.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Just put in the code (the part after the = sign) - not the whole web address.



  :deerintheheadlights:

Maybe I will just stick with posting the link.


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:


>


 
s..........don't make me come over there


----------



## Rael

RoseRed said:


> What did I do wrong oh great one...



And how did JazzLady know which song you wanted posted when there is nothing there? 
I found that on the Youtubes, you only put the part after the "=" sign in between the bracketts.  

Long live your thread and 
Merry Christmas, RoseRed


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> Wow! Looking forward to that!


Chaka's new album has been out for awhile.  I picked it up at Target a couple of days ago for $12.99.  




> Just when you think this thread can offer no more, it keeps on giving!
> 
> Love it, and  to all!



Best thread EVER!!!


----------



## RoseRed

FireBrand said:


> s..........don't make me come over there



I r stewpid...  



Rael said:


> And how did JazzLady know which song you wanted posted when there is nothing there?
> I found that on the Youtubes, you only put the part after the "=" sign in between the bracketts.
> 
> Long live your thread and
> Merry Christmas, RoseRed



She found it cuz she is the greatest!

Thank you.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Blind Melon - No Rain (C) 1993 CAPITOL RECORDS


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> :deerintheheadlights:
> 
> Maybe I will just stick with posting the link.



I saw that, my DEAR.   

And it might by easier to let you post the link than try to explain how to embed the video.    lymi


----------



## jazz lady

Rael said:


> And how did JazzLady know which song you wanted posted when there is nothing there?



I'm psycho...er, I mean PSYCHIC.   

Psst...Using 'reply with quote' will show you the code even though nothing shows on the screen.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> I saw that, my DEAR.
> 
> And it might by easier to let you post the link than try to explain how to embed the video.    lymi





You might just have to show me in person.


----------



## jazz lady

Rael said:


> Instrumental, Jean Luc Ponty...Enjoy



  I love Jean-Luc and have seen him in concert twice.  He's absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> You might just have to show me in person.



I will...BEFORE the wine is poured, though.


----------



## Rael

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Blind Melon - No Rain (C) 1993 CAPITOL RECORDS



All you need to do in the one you've selected is click the YouTube and insert between the brackets    qmVn6b7DdpA     from the top of your browser, and it will show up when you review your post, RoseRed.


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> All you need to do in the one you've selected is click the YouTube and insert between the brackets qmVn6b7DdpA from the top of your browser, and it will show up when you review your post, RoseRed.


 
Deja Vu?


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Deja Vu?


don't be meam, gurl!


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> don't be meam, gurl!


 
 

I was referring to the night you both tried to help me figure it out. 

Oh and I am never meam.


----------



## Rael

jazz lady said:


> I love Jean-Luc and have seen him in concert twice.  He's absolutely phenomenal.


Never seen him, unfortunately  Wish I could have, jazz!


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


> Deja Vu?


Didn't we talk about this already?


----------



## RoseRed

*I AM retawded...*



jazz lady said:


> I will...BEFORE the wine is poured, though.





Rael said:


> All you need to do in the one you've selected is click the YouTube and insert between the brackets    qmVn6b7DdpA     from the top of your browser, and it will show up when you review your post, RoseRed.



YouTube - Garry Lee & the Showdown rodeo song


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> Didn't we talk about this already?


----------



## jazz lady

Rael said:


> Never seen him, unfortunately  Wish I could have, jazz!



He performs at a lot of jazz festivals, although it's been awhile since I've seen him.  If you get a chance, definitely GO.  He is that awesome.


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Never seen him, unfortunately  Wish I could have, jazz!


 
Hugh Marsh played electric violin for Bruce Cockburn!
another big talent! not much for video docs.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I AM retawded...
> 
> YouTube - Garry Lee & the Showdown rodeo song



Yep, you are.   



I don't know HOW many times I've heard/played that song.  Always a hit at the Hole.


----------



## RoseRed

*Hello?*



jazz lady said:


> He performs at a lot of jazz festivals, although it's been awhile since I've seen him.  If you get a chance, definitely GO.  He is that awesome.



http://forums.somd.com/movies-films/123291-enchanted.html#post2573587


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Yep, you are.



Beyotch!


----------



## FireBrand

talkin' 'bout some good jazzy stuff,
I saw Buddy Rich and Cat Anderson in seperate concerts at St. Mary's College in the 70's!

Fantastic shows!
Also saw Bonnie Raitt there then too!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> http://forums.somd.com/movies-films/123291-enchanted.html#post2573587



Give me a friggin' chance, will ya?  I just woke up a little while ago and haven't caught up.


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:


> talkin' 'bout some good jazzy stuff,
> I saw Buddy Rich and Cat Anderson in seperate concerts at St. Mary's College in th 70's!
> 
> Fantastic shows!
> Also saw Bonnie Raitt there then too!



Hey, I saw Buddy Rich there, too!  We must have gone to the same concert because he only played there once that I know of.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Give me a friggin' chance, will ya?  I just woke up a little while ago and haven't caught up.


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> talkin' 'bout some good jazzy stuff,
> I saw Buddy Rich and Cat Anderson in seperate concerts at St. Mary's College in the 70's!
> 
> Fantastic shows!
> Also saw Bonnie Raitt there then too!


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


>


 
Buddy Rich and Gene Krupa where tops! Animal was pretty good too!


----------



## jazz lady

Rael said:


>



  Great stuff!  I forgot all about that clip.  Ah, memories!


----------



## toppick08

*old school journey*

YouTube - Journey - "Patiently" 1978


----------



## greyhound

toppick08 said:


> YouTube - Journey - "Patiently" 1978



Journey was my first real concert.


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - Journey - Mother, Father                                         One of their best one's greyhound


----------



## Rael

A little Return to Forever...

He plays his song
One more reason
It's simply what he loves
A musician, the musician


----------



## Kerad

*AC/DC *: *Highway to Hell*


Living easy, livin' free
Season ticket, on a one - way ride
Asking nothing, leave me be
Taking everything in my stride
Don't need reason, don't need rhyme
Ain't nothing I would rather do
Going down, party time
My friends are gonna be there too

I'm on the highway to hell
Highway to hell
I'm on the highway to hell
Highway to hell

No stop signs, speedin' limit
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Like a wheel, gonna spin it
Nobody's gonna mess me 'round
Hey Satan! Paid my dues.
Playin' in a rockin' band
Hey Mama! Look at me
I'm on my way to the promise land

I'm on the highway to hell
Highway to hell
I'm on the highway to hell
Highway to hell

Dont stop me!


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> *AC/DC *: *Highway to Hell*
> 
> 
> Living easy, livin' free
> Season ticket, on a one - way ride
> Asking nothing, leave me be
> Taking everything in my stride
> Don't need reason, don't need rhyme
> Ain't nothing I would rather do
> Going down, party time
> My friends are gonna be there too
> 
> I'm on the highway to hell
> Highway to hell
> I'm on the highway to hell
> Highway to hell
> 
> No stop signs, speedin' limit
> Nobody's gonna slow me down
> Like a wheel, gonna spin it
> Nobody's gonna mess me 'round
> Hey Satan! Paid my dues.
> Playin' in a rockin' band
> Hey Mama! Look at me
> I'm on my way to the promise land
> 
> I'm on the highway to hell
> Highway to hell
> I'm on the highway to hell
> Highway to hell
> 
> Dont stop me!


 
  Great one!


----------



## Kerad

*Billy Idol : White Wedding*


Hey little sister what have you done?
Hey little sister who's the only one?
Hey little sister who's your superman?
Hey little sister who's the one you want?
Hey little sister shot gun!

It's a nice day to start again.
It's a nice day for a white wedding.
It's a nice day to start again.

Hey little sister who is it you're with?
Hey little sister what's your vice and wish?
Hey little sister shot gun (oh yeah)
Hey little sister who's your superman?
Hey little sister shot gun!

It's a nice day to start again (come on)
It's a nice day for a white wedding
It's a nice day to start again.

(Pick it up)

Take me back home

Hey little sister what have you done?
Hey little sister who's the only one?
I've been away for so long (so long)
I've been away for so long (so long)
I let you go for so long

It's a nice day to start again (come on)
It's a nice day for a white wedding
It's a nice day to start again.

There is nothin' fair in this world
There is nothin' safe in this world
And there's nothin' sure in this world
And there's nothin' pure in this world
Look for something left in this world
Start again

Come on
It's a nice day for a white wedding
It's a nice day to start again.
It's a nice day to start again.
It's a nice day to start again


----------



## meangirl

*chumbawamba*

We'll be singing
When we're winning
We'll be singing
I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down
Pissing the night away
Pissing the night away
He drinks a whisky drink
He drinks a vodka drink
He drinks a lager drink
He drinks a cider drink
He sings the songs that remind him
Of the good times
He sings the songs that remind him
Of the better times:
"Oh Danny Boy
Danny Boy
Danny Boy..."
I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down
Pissing the night away
Pissing the night away
He drinks a whisky drink
He drinks a vodka drink
He drinks a lager drink
He drinks a cider drink
He sings the songs that remind him
Of the good times
He sings the songs that remind him
Of the better times:
"Don't cry for me
Next door neighbour..."
I get knocked down
But I get up again
You're never going to keep me down
We'll be singing
When we're winning
We'll be singing


----------



## meangirl




----------



## meangirl

Hey FB and Rael, I finally "got it."


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Hey FB and Rael, I finally "got it."


----------



## meangirl

*I love this one.*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Twas with no surprise I could feel his eyes
A-comin' straight through the back of my head
So I took my flight by the pale moonlight
No instinct to guide me, I fled
"If I catch you still with my wife I'll kill you, boy"
That's what he told me before
I didn't pay no heed cause she said I'd need
So I kept going back there for more[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Look out behind you, all right
If you don't leave it alone
He's gonna hound you all night
Said slow down boy and they'll carry you home[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]There could be no way I was going to stay
With a man like that on my heel
He was six foot four and could eat a door
And his fists were like great blocks of steel
But his wife was rude and it seemed so good
To have fun while he was away
While he lived in hope of the sale of soap
Like the cat and the mouse we would play[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Look out behind you, all right
If you don't leave it alone
He's gonna hound you all night
Said slow down boy and they'll carry you home[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]It was late that night when he came inside
I could see through the glass by the door
For his key had stuck and I praised my luck
As I dived from the bed to the floor
When I heard him yell like a bat from hell
I was out enough down the road
Twas with no surprise I could feel his eyes
And imagine the gun that he'd load[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Right up behind me all right
Cos I couldn't leave it alone
He will hound me all night
Said, slow down boy and they'll carry you home[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Kerad

*Please come home for Christmas...*

Bells will be ringing the glad, glad news
Oh what a Christmas to have the blues
My baby's gone (my baby's gone) I have no friends
To wish me greetings once again

Choirs will be singing silent night
Those Christmas carols by candlelight
Please come home for Christmas (please come home)
Please come home for Christmas (please come home)
If not for Christmas by new years night

Friends and relations send salutations
Just as sure as the stars shine above (yes they do)
This is Christmas, Christmas my dear
The time of year to be with the one that you love

Then won't you tell me, you'll never more roam
Christmas and new year (Christmas and new years)
Will find you at home
There'll be no more sorrow, no grief or pain
'Ill be happy (happy) that its Christmas once again


----------



## Kerad

Great...

Fake plastic Mistletoe
Wrap me in a great big bow
And tear me apart

It's Christmas time
So open up the flood gates
Tell me that you'll be late
And rip me apart

Cause you say that, you say that things will be alright
But I've heard that, I've heard that so many times and I know that

It's not Christmas if the snow don't fall
And I'm still standing here three feet small
Lose our troubles because after all
It's Christmas time

It's Christmas time...

Cold
Icing on the walkways
Slip in to the games we play
We're falling apart

A great big house
That's made out of ginger bread
Crumbles to the ground
We're breaking apart

But you said that, you said that things would be alright
But I've heard that, I've heard that so many times and I know that...

It's not Christmas if the snow don't fall
And I'm still standing here three feet small
Lose our troubles because after all
It's Christmas time

And I've been waiting for you to come
And it's hard cause I feel so alone
And I just want you to come home

Waiting for you to come
And it's hard cause I feel so alone
And I just want you to come home

It's not Christmas if the snow don't fall
And I'm still standing here three feet small
Lose our troubles because after all
It's Christmas time

It's not Christmas if the snow don't fall
You're not here to keep me safe and warm
Lose our troubles because after all
It's Christmas time

It's Christmas time again
And all your friends, all your friends
Are smiling
It's Christmas time


----------



## jazz lady

*Jazz great Oscar Peterson dies at 82*



> TORONTO - Oscar Peterson, whose early talent, speedy fingers and musical genius made him one of the world's best known jazz pianists, has died. He was 82.
> 
> Peterson died at his home in the Toronto suburb of Mississauga on Sunday, said Oliver Jones, a family friend and jazz musician. He said Peterson's wife and daughter were with him during his final moments. The cause of death was kidney failure, said Mississauga's mayor, Hazel McCallion.
> 
> "He's been going downhill in the last few months," McCallion said, calling Peterson a "very close friend."
> 
> During an illustrious career spanning seven decades, Peterson played with some of the biggest names in jazz, including Ella Fitzgerald, Count Basie and Dizzy Gillespie. He is also remembered for touring in a trio with Ray Brown on bass and Herb Ellis on guitar in the 1950s.
> 
> "One of the bright lights of jazz has gone out," French President Nicolas Sarkozy said. "He was a regular on the French stage, where the public adored his luminous style."



Another great one gone...


----------



## toppick08

*Mean Street*

YouTube - Van Halen - Mean Street


----------



## tomchamp

Well, the streetlights shine down on Blessing Avenue
Lovers they walk by, holding hands two by two
A breeze crosses the porch, bicycle spokes spin 'round
My jackets on, I'm out the door
And tonight I'm gonna burn this town down

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

A kids rubber ball smacks
Off the gutter 'neath the lamp light
Big bank clock chimes
Off go the sleepy front porch lights
Downtown the stores alight as the evening's underway
Things been a little tight
But I know their gonna turn my way

And the girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

Frankie's diner, an old friend on the edge of town
The neon sign spinning round
Like a cross over the lost and found
The fluorescent lights flick over Pop's Grill
Shaniqua brings the coffee and asks "Fill?" and says "Penny for your thoughts now my boy, Bill"

She went away, she cut me like a knife
Hello beautiful thing, maybe you could save my life
In just a glance, down here on magic street
Loves a fool's dance
And I ain't got much sense, but I still got my feet

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by


----------



## FireBrand

*Budgie...*

A 'hard-hittin' Brit trio from the early 70's (w/ Roger Dean covers)
Who remembers?
I still got the wax!


----------



## meangirl

*Ozzy!*


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


>


Say what you fckin will but almost 30 some odd years (almost 40) later, Ozzy still enchants peeps of all ages!  I turned on to Sabbath when I was 13 in 70.


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Say what you fckin will but almost 30 some odd years (almost 40) later, Ozzy still enchants peeps of all ages! I turned on to Sabbath when I was 13 in 70.


 
That's a fact! Ozzy rocks still!


----------



## meangirl

*Lita, my first girl crush...*


----------



## meangirl

*And THIS... whew....*


----------



## toppick08

meangirl said:


>


----------



## FireBrand

*I'm having a...*

... hard time finding the lyrics for this one!
Focus - 'Hocus Pocus'


----------



## FireBrand

*Ram Jam*

....


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:


> ....



Wow, one that I play on the jukebox ALL the time.  

Talk about a backyard band making good - what a high dollar video.    And I even have the album on wax around here somewhere.


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:


> Wow, one that I play on the jukebox ALL the time.
> 
> Talk about a backyard band making good - what a high dollar video.  And I even have the album on wax around here somewhere.


 
Iusedtohavethewax!


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:


> Iusedtohavethewax!



I was into some weird off-the-wall stuff back then in addition to the normal Boston/Kansas/Journey stuff.  I still have an album from a little known band called Face Dancer - their big (and only hit) was called "Red Shoes."

OMG, I just had to do a search on them and...THEY'RE STILL REMEMBERED:

MySpace.com - Face Dancer - Baltimore, Maryland - Rock - www.myspace.com/facedancerband

And their MySpace comes up playing their big hit.


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:


> I was into some weird off-the-wall stuff back then in addition to the normal Boston/Kansas/Journey stuff. I still have an album from a little known band called Face Dancer - their big (and only hit) was called "Red Shoes."
> 
> OMG, I just had to do a search on them and...THEY'RE STILL REMEMBERED:
> 
> MySpace.com - Face Dancer - Baltimore, Maryland - Rock - www.myspace.com/facedancerband
> 
> And their MySpace comes up playing their big hit.


 
I remember Face Dancer
and
Crack the Sky !

Hot Razors (in my heart) - Crack the Sky

Cindy I don't want to catch you in his car
Cindy you don't have to play with me no more
All the boys are telling stories about you
I don't want to hear no stories about you
Cindy you don't have to run around any more
Cindy you don't have to prove to me that you can score
When you dance with the boys in the street
Can't you see that it's tearing me apart
Hot Razors in my Heart
Heart Hot Razors in my Heart
Cindy you don't have to make me crawl no more
We can make it better than it was before
Tell the boys you belong to me
Tell them anything but stop this bleeding in my heart
Hot Razors in my Heart
Heart Hot Razors in my Heart


----------



## FireBrand

*Uriah Heep - 'The Wizard'*

I went to a Heep concert back in the Byron daze !


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:


> I remember Face Dancer
> and
> Crack the Sky !
> 
> Hot Razors (in my heart) - Crack the Sky



Damn, haven't heard that one in FOREVER.  Good stuff!


----------



## jazz lady

*From my commute home tonight...*

Sublime - What I Got



Early in the mornin'
Risin' to the street
Light me up that cigarette and I'll strap shoes on my feet
Got to find a reason
Reason things went wrong
Got to find a reason why my money's all gone
I got a dalmation
I can still get high
I can play the guitar like a mother####in' riot

Well life is too short so love the one you got
Cause you might get run over or you might get shot
Never Start No Static I just Get it of my chest
Never Had a battle with my Bullet Broof Vest
Take a small example, take a tip from me
Take all of your money, give it up to charity
Life is what I got it's within my reach, and
The sublime style still straight from Long Beach
It all comes back to you, you bound to get what you deserve
Try and test that, you're bound to get served
Love's what I got, don't start a riot
You'll feel it when the dance gets hot

Lovin' is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin' is what I got, now remember that
Lovin' is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin' is what I got, I got, I got, I got

I don't cry when my dog runs away
I don't get angry at the bills I have to pay
I don't get angry when my mom smokes pot
Hits the bottle then goes back to the rock
####in, fightin', it's all the same
Livin' with Louie dog's the only way to stay sane
Let the lovin', let the lovin' come back to me

Cause lovin' is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin' is what I got, And remember that
Lovin' is what I got, I said remember that
Lovin' is what I got, I got, I got I got


----------



## toppick08

*Damn Yankees*

YouTube - Damn Yankees - Come Again (Video)


----------



## NikkoBlues

*"Secret Garden," Bruce Springsteen*

She'll let you in her house
If you come knockin' late at night
She'll let you in her mouth
If the words you say are right
If you pay the price
She'll let you deep inside
But there's a secret garden she hides

She'll let you in her car
To go drivin' round
She'll let you into the parts of herself
That'll bring you down
She'll let you in her heart
If you got a hammer and a vise
But into her secret garden, don't think twice

You've gone a million miles
How far'd you get
To that place where you can't remember
And you can't forget

She'll lead you down a path
There'll be tenderness in the air
She'll let you come just far enough
So you know she's really there
She'll look at you and smile
And her eyes will say
She's got a secret garden
Where everything you want
Where everything you need
Will always stay
A million miles away


----------



## NikkoBlues

"The Pieces Don't Fit Anymore," James Morrison

I've been twisting and turning in a space that's too small
I've been drawing the line and watching it fall
You've been closing me in , closing the space in my heart
Watching us fading and watching us fall apart

Well I can't explain why it's not enough
Coz I gave it all to you
And if you leave me now
Oh just leave me now
It's the better thing to do

It's time to surrender
It's been too long pretending
There's no use in trying
When the pieces don't fit anymore

Oh, don't misunderstand how I feel
Coz I've tried, yes I've tried
Still I don't know why
No I don't know why

Why I can't explain why it's not enough
Coz I gave it all to you
And if you leave me now
Oh just leave me now
It's the better thing to do

It's time to surrender
It's been too long pretending
There's no use in trying
When the pieces don't fit anymore
The pieces don't fit anymore

You pulled me under so I had to give in
Such a beautiful mess that's breaking my skin
Well I'll hide all the bruises; I'll hide all the damage that's done
But I show how I'm feeling until all the feeling has gone

Well I can't explain why it's not enough
Coz I gave it all to you
And if you leave me now
Oh just leave me now
It's the better thing to do

It's time to surrender
It's been too long pretending
There's no use in trying
When the pieces don't fit anymore
The pieces don't fit anymore


----------



## RoseRed

My ride home tonight...

YouTube - Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## RoseRed

*Always fun!*

YouTube - Mexican Radio


----------



## RoseRed

*Another favorite...*

YouTube - The Killers - Mr. Brightside

The beautiful blonde had her throat slit on Deadwood.  She played a prostitute.


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:


> My ride home tonight...
> 
> YouTube - Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


 


RoseRed said:


> YouTube - The Killers - Mr. Brightside
> 
> The beautiful blonde had her throat slit on Deadwood. She played a prostitute.


 
Love both of these.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - blink-182 - What's My Age Again?


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Roxy Music - More than this


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## Pandora

Dorothy Moore - Misty Blue

Oh, it's been such a long, long time,
Looks like I get you off my mind,
Oh, but I can't,
Just the thought of you,
Turns my whole world,
A misty blue.

Just the mention of your name,
Turns the flicker to a flame,
I think of things we used to do,
Then my whole world,
Turns misty blue.

(chorus)
I should forget you,
Heaven knows I tried,
But, when I say,
"I'm glad we're through."
My heart knows I've lied.

(end song repeating verse 1)


----------



## Pandora

Mixed reviews on this - either like it or hate it - the guitar solo


----------



## FireBrand

*Almost...*

...


----------



## RoseRed

Ohh oh oh oh ohh ohh
You don't have to go-oh oh oh ohh ohh,
You don't have to go-oh oh oh ahh ahh,
You don't have to go__.

Ayy ay ay ay ay ayy
All those tears I cry ay ay ay ayy,
All those tears I cry oh oh ahh ayy,
Baby please don't go__.

When I read the letter that you wrote me
It made me mad, mad, mad.
When I read the words that it told me
It made me sad, sad, sad.
But I still love you so,
I can't let you go,
I love you
Ooh baby I love you-eah.

Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh
Every breath I take oh oh oh ohh,
Ahh every move I make a-yeah,
Oh baby please don't go__ ahh.

Ayy ay ay ay ay ayy
You hurt me to my soul ohhh-oh-oh-ohh,
You hurt me to my soul ohh~ohh~oh oh~ooh~oh,
Darlin' please don't go__.

When I read the letter you sent me
It made me mad, mad, mad.
When I read the news that it brought me
It made me sad, sad, sad.
But I still love you so,
And I can't let you go,
I love you
Ooh a-baby I love you-ahh.

Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh
You don't have to go oh oh oh ohh,
You don't have to go oh oh oh ohh,
Ahh baby, babe please, please, please, please.

Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah baby.
Ah-ah I really love you baby.
Ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh darlin'.
Ohh~oh~ohh. Oh~ooh~oh.

Ahh baby I still love you so.
Ahh baby I still love you so.
Oh~oh~oh. Oooh.

Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh yeah. Fine.
Ah ah ah ah ahh ahh oh~oh~oh~oh. Fine.
Ah-ah-ahh-ahh-ahh.
Oooh__~ooh~hooh Fine. yeah.
Ah baby, baby, Fine. baby.


----------



## FireBrand

*New Year's Day !*

Have a Great 08, musical friends!


----------



## Bronwyn

RoseRed said:


> Ohh oh oh oh ohh ohh
> You don't have to go-oh oh oh ohh ohh,
> You don't have to go-oh oh oh ahh ahh,
> You don't have to go__.
> 
> Ayy ay ay ay ay ayy
> All those tears I cry ay ay ay ayy,
> All those tears I cry oh oh ahh ayy,
> Baby please don't go__.
> 
> When I read the letter that you wrote me
> It made me mad, mad, mad.
> When I read the words that it told me
> It made me sad, sad, sad.
> But I still love you so,
> I can't let you go,
> I love you
> Ooh baby I love you-eah.
> 
> Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh
> Every breath I take oh oh oh ohh,
> Ahh every move I make a-yeah,
> Oh baby please don't go__ ahh.
> 
> Ayy ay ay ay ay ayy
> You hurt me to my soul ohhh-oh-oh-ohh,
> You hurt me to my soul ohh~ohh~oh oh~ooh~oh,
> Darlin' please don't go__.
> 
> When I read the letter you sent me
> It made me mad, mad, mad.
> When I read the news that it brought me
> It made me sad, sad, sad.
> But I still love you so,
> And I can't let you go,
> I love you
> Ooh a-baby I love you-ahh.
> 
> Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh
> You don't have to go oh oh oh ohh,
> You don't have to go oh oh oh ohh,
> Ahh baby, babe please, please, please, please.
> 
> Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah baby.
> Ah-ah I really love you baby.
> Ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh darlin'.
> Ohh~oh~ohh. Oh~ooh~oh.
> 
> Ahh baby I still love you so.
> Ahh baby I still love you so.
> Oh~oh~oh. Oooh.
> 
> Oh oh oh oh ohh ohh yeah. Fine.
> Ah ah ah ah ahh ahh oh~oh~oh~oh. Fine.
> Ah-ah-ahh-ahh-ahh.
> Oooh__~ooh~hooh Fine. yeah.
> Ah baby, baby, Fine. baby.




LOVE THAT SONG!!!


----------



## Rael

From Sting's movie "Bring on the Night", a documentary of the creation of his solo recording. Morphs to live. We work the black seam together...

This place has changed for good
Your economic theory said it would
It's hard for us to understand
We can't give up our jobs the way we should
Our blood has stained the coal
We tunneled deep inside the nation's soul
We matter more than pounds and pence
Your economic theory makes no sense

One day in a nuclear age
They may understand our rage
They build machines that they can't control
And bury the waste in a great big hole
Power was to become cheap and clean
Grimy faces were never seen
But deadly for twelve thousand years is carbon fourteen

We work the black seam together
We work the black seam together

The seam lies underground
Three million years of pressure packed it down
We walk through ancient forest lands
And light a thousand cities with our hands
Your dark satanic mills
Have made redundant all our mining skills
You can't exchange a six inch band
For all the poisoned streams in Cumberland

One day in a nuclear age
They may understand our rage
They build machines that they can't control
And bury the waste in a great big hole
Power was to become cheap and clean
Grimy faces were never seen
But deadly for twelve thousand years is carbon fourteen

We work the black seam together
We work the black seam together

Our conscious lives run deep
You cling onto your mountain while we sleep
This way of life is part of me
There is no price so only let me be
And should the children weep
The turning world will sing their souls to sleep
When you have sunk without a trace
The universe will suck me into place

One day in a nuclear age
They may understand our rage
They build machines that they can't control
And bury the waste in a great big hole
Power was to become cheap and clean
Grimy faces were never seen
But deadly for twelve thousand years is carbon fourteen

We work the black seam together
We work the black seam together


----------



## Rael

Gentle Giant is an acquired taste, but this gives an appreciation for the bass work by Ray Shulman. How 'bout that Rickenbacher sound...  One of my favorite bands of all time.


Gentle Giant - Just the Same (from Free Hand)

See me, what I am, what I was, what I'll be,
Hear me, understand that I'm not what you see
Take this, take the man, middle term, common me
Don't you see that I'm just doing what I want to do
Nothing more and nothing less than you
Read no thoughts I didn't think myself
Just the same as anybody else

Make me someone else, put me up on a stand.
Something that I don't really want on my hands
Use me, idolise all you can understand
Don't you see that I'm just doing what I want to do
Nothing more and nothing less than you
Read no thoughts I didn't think myself
Just the same as anybody else

Change it, what you think, what you thought, what you say
Look for something more than you sought yesterday.
I don't want to be part of your life to-day.
Don't you see that I'm just doing what I want to do
Nothing more and nothing less than you
Read no thoughts I didn't think myself
Just the same as anybody else


----------



## tomchamp

I'm on my way I'm making it, huh!
I've got to make it show yeah, hey!
So much larger than life
I'm gonna watch it growing
Hey hey hey heyyyyyyy

The place where I come from is a small town
They think so small, they use small words
But not me, I'm smarter than that,
I worked it out
I'll be stretching my mouth to let those big words come right out
I've had enough, I'm getting out
to the city, the big big city
I'll be a big noise with all the big boys, so much stuff I will own
And I will pray to a big god, as I kneel in the big church

Big time, I'm on my way I'm making it, big time, oh yes
Big time, I've got to make it show yeah, big time
Big time, so much larger than life
Big time, I'm gonna watch it growing, big time
Ho ohh ohh, oh oh, ho ohh ohh, oh ohhh

My parties have all the big names and I greet them with the widest smile
Tell them how my life is one big adventure
and always they're amazed when I show them 'round my house to my bed
I had it made like a mountain rage with a snow white pillow for my big fat head
And my heaven will be a big heaven, and I will walk through the front door

Big Time, I'm on my way I'm making it, big time, Huh!
Big time, I've got to make it show yeah, big time
Big time, so much larger than life
Big time, I'm gonna watch it growing, big time
Big time, my car is getting bigger Big time, my house is getting bigger
Big time, my eyes are getting bigger
and my mouth
Big time, my belly's getting bigger
Big time, and my bank account
Big time, look at my circumstance
Big time, and the bulge in my big big big big big big big big big big big big big big big, hi there


----------



## Rael

*Hell Freezes Over...*

I think I could listen to this album all night for the umpteenth time...

"The Last Resort"

She came from Providence,
the one in Rhode Island
Where the old world shadows hang
heavy in the air
She packed her hopes and dreams
like a refugee
Just as her father came across the sea

She heard about a place people were smilin'
They spoke about the red man's way,
and how they loved the land
And they came from everywhere
to the Great Divide
Seeking a place to stand
or a place to hide

Down in the crowded bars,
out for a good time,
Can't wait to tell you all,
what it's like up there
And they called it paradise
I don't know why
Somebody laid the mountains low
while the town got high

Then the chilly winds blew down
Across the desert
through the canyons of the coast, to
the Malibu
Where the pretty people play,
hungry for power
to light their neon way
and give them things to do

Some rich men came and raped the land,
Nobody caught 'em
Put up a bunch of ugly boxes, and Jesus,
people bought 'em
And they called it paradise
The place to be
They watched the hazy sun, sinking in the sea

You can leave it all behind
and sail to Lahaina
just like the missionaries did, so many years ago
They even brought a neon sign: "Jesus is coming"
Brought the white man's burden down
Brought the white man's reign

Who will provide the grand design?
What is yours and what is mine?
'Cause there is no more new frontier
We have got to make it here

We satisfy our endless needs and
justify our bloody deeds,
in the name of destiny and the name
of God

And you can see them there,
On Sunday morning
They stand up and sing about
what it's like up there
They call it paradise
I don't know why
You call someplace paradise,
kiss it goodbye


----------



## Rael

*Get Over It*



I turn on the tube and what do I see 
A whole lotta people cryin' "Don't blame me" 
They point their crooked little fingers ar everybody else 
Spend all their time feelin' sorry for themselves 
Victim of this, victim of that 
Your momma's too thin; your daddy's too fat 

Get over it 
Get over it 
All this whinin' and cryin' and pitchin' a fit 
Get over it, get over it 

You say you haven't been the same since you had your little crash 
But you might feel better if I gave you some cash 
The more I think about it, Old Billy was right 
Let's kill all the lawyers, kill 'em tonight 
You don't want to work, you want to live like a king 
But the big, bad world doesn't owe you a thing 

Get over it 
Get over it 
If you don't want to play, then you might as well split 
Get over it, Get over it 

It's like going to confession every time I hear you speak 
You're makin' the most of your losin' streak 
Some call it sick, but I call it weak 

You drag it around like a ball and chain 
You wallow in the guilt; you wallow in the pain 
You wave it like a flag, you wear it like a crown 
Got your mind in the gutter, bringin' everybody down 
Complain about the present and blame it on the past 
I'd like to find your inner child and kick its little as* 

Get over it 
Get over it 
All this bit*hin' and moanin' and pitchin' a fit 
Get over it, get over it 

Get over it 
Get over it 
It's gotta stop sometime, so why don't you quit 
Get over it, get over it

  Get Over It


----------



## Rael

*New York Minute*



Harry got up 
Dressed all in black 
Went down to the station 
And he never came back 
They found his clothing 
Scattered somewhere down the track 
And he won't be down on Wall Street 
in the morning 

He had a home 
The love of a girl 
But men get lost sometimes 
As years unfold 
One day he crossed some line 
And he was too much in this world 
But I guess it doesn't matter anymore 

In a New York Minute 
Everything can change 
In a New York Minute 
Things can get pretty strange 
In a New York Minute 
Everything can change 
In a New York Minute 

Lying here in the darkness 
I hear the sirens wail 
Somebody going to emergency 
Somebody's going to jail 
If you find somebody to love in this world 
You better hand on tooth and nail 
The wolf is always at the door 

In a New York Minute 
Everything can change 
In a New York Minute 
Things can get a little strange 
In a New York Minute 
Everything can change 
In a New York Minute 

And in these days 
When darkness falls early 
And people rush home 
To the ones they love 
You better take a fool's advice 
And tak care of your own 
One day they're here; 
Next day they're gone 

I pulled my coat around my shoulders 
And took a walk down through the park 
The leaves were falling around me 
The groaning city in the gathering dark 
On some solitary rock 
A desperate lover left his mark, 
"Baby, I've changed. Please come back." 

What the head makes cloudy 
The heart makes very clear 
The days were so much brighter 
In the time when she was here 
But I know there's somebody somewhere 
Make these dark clouds disappear 
Until that day, I have to believe 
I believe, I believe 

In a New York Minute 
Everything can change 
In a New York Minute 
You can get out of the rain 
In a New York Minute 
Everything can change 
In a New York Minute


----------



## tomchamp

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes
in your eyes   in your eyes


----------



## virgovictoria

Radiohead - Karma Police



Karma police, arrest this man
He talks in maths
He buzzes like a fridge
He's like a detuned radio

Karma police, arrest this girl
Her Hitler hairdo is
Making me feel ill
And we have crashed her party

This is what you get
This is what you get
This is what you get when you mess with us

Karma Police
I've given all I can
It's not enough
I've given all I can
But we're still on the payroll

This is what you get
This is what you get
This is what you get when you mess with us

And for a minute there, I lost
myself, I lost myself
And for a minute there, I lost
myself, I lost myself

For for a minute there, I lost
myself, I lost myself
For for a minute there, I lost
myself, I lost myself
Phew, for a minute there, I lost
myself, I lost myself


----------



## virgovictoria

Pete Yorn - Life on a Chain 



I live on a chain and you share the same last name, as a joke,
I sent a bottle of whiskey, as you choked,
I knew it made you feel dirty,
And I was waiting over here for life to begin,
I was looking for the new thing,
And you were THE sunshine heading my front-line,
I was alone, you were just around the corner from me.
Time alone is good, I spend my days in the city,
Dirty neighborhood, you know you’ll never convince me,
So I sold the town away, I couldn’t wait to forget you,
I was killed in half a day, I hadn’t time to regret you,
And I was waiting over here for life to begin,
I was looking for the new thing
And you were the sunshine heading my front line,
I was alone you were just around the corner from me.
I, I’m still on the chain, and you, had the same last name,
As a joke I sent a bottle of whiskey
As you choked you said it made you feel dirty...
Waiting over here, for life to begin,
Still looking for the new thing,
And you were the sunshine heading my front-line,
I was alone, you were just around the corner from me


----------



## Retread

Well I was drivin' down I-95 the other night.
Somebody nearly cut me right off the road.
I decided it wasn't gonna do any good to get mad.
So I wrote a song about him instead.
It goes like this...

Were you born an #######?
Or did you work at it your whole life?
Either way it worked out fine
'cause you're an ####### tonight.

Yes you're an A S S H O L E...
And don't you try to blame it on me.
You deserve all the credit.
You're an ####### tonight.

You were an ####### yesterday.
You're an ####### tonight.
And I've got a feelin'
you'll be an ####### the rest of your life.

And I was talkin' to your mother
just the other night.
I told her I thought you were an #######.
She said, "Yes. I think you're right."

And all your friends are #######s
'cause you've known them your whole life.
And somebody told me
you've got an ####### for a wife.

Were you born an #######?
Or did you work at it your whole life?
Either way it worked out fine
'cause you're an aaaass...hole tonight.


----------



## mAlice

..........


----------



## meangirl

Retread said:


> Well I was drivin' down I-95 the other night.
> Somebody nearly cut me right off the road.
> I decided it wasn't gonna do any good to get mad.
> So I wrote a song about him instead.
> It goes like this...
> 
> Were you born an #######?
> Or did you work at it your whole life?
> Either way it worked out fine
> 'cause you're an ####### tonight.
> 
> Yes you're an A S S H O L E...
> And don't you try to blame it on me.
> You deserve all the credit.
> You're an ####### tonight.
> 
> You were an ####### yesterday.
> You're an ####### tonight.
> And I've got a feelin'
> you'll be an ####### the rest of your life.
> 
> And I was talkin' to your mother
> just the other night.
> I told her I thought you were an #######.
> She said, "Yes. I think you're right."
> 
> And all your friends are #######s
> 'cause you've known them your whole life.
> And somebody told me
> you've got an ####### for a wife.
> 
> Were you born an #######?
> Or did you work at it your whole life?
> Either way it worked out fine
> 'cause you're an aaaass...hole tonight.


 
 Love this one.


----------



## jazz lady

mAlice said:


> ..........


----------



## jazz lady

Retread said:


> Well I was drivin' down I-95 the other night.
> Somebody nearly cut me right off the road.
> I decided it wasn't gonna do any good to get mad.
> So I wrote a song about him instead.
> It goes like this...
> 
> Were you born an #######?
> Or did you work at it your whole life?
> Either way it worked out fine
> 'cause you're an ####### tonight.
> 
> Yes you're an A S S H O L E...
> And don't you try to blame it on me.
> You deserve all the credit.
> You're an ####### tonight.
> 
> You were an ####### yesterday.
> You're an ####### tonight.
> And I've got a feelin'
> you'll be an ####### the rest of your life.
> 
> And I was talkin' to your mother
> just the other night.
> I told her I thought you were an #######.
> She said, "Yes. I think you're right."
> 
> And all your friends are #######s
> 'cause you've known them your whole life.
> And somebody told me
> you've got an ####### for a wife.
> 
> Were you born an #######?
> Or did you work at it your whole life?
> Either way it worked out fine
> 'cause you're an aaaass...hole tonight.



OMG, it is THE perfect song for me tonight.


----------



## Retread

meangirl said:


> Love this one.



It gives me an instant pick up


----------



## meangirl

Retread said:


> It gives me an instant pick up


 
Same here.  

Also the "You piss me off you ####ing jerk" one.


----------



## Rael

In a Jersey mood today. Miss those dirty water dogs w/hot onions, mustard, and kraut. And the pizza. So a little Boss, the Big Man's crying saxophone, and the East Street Band...
 

*Jungleland*
The rangers had a homecoming in harlem late last night
And the magic rat drove his sleek machine over the jersey state line
Barefoot girl sitting on the hood of a dodge
Drinking warm beer in the soft summer rain
The rat pulls into town rolls up his pants
Together they take a stab at romance and disappear down flamingo lane

Well the maximum lawman run down flamingo chasing the rat and the barefoot
Girl
And the kids round here look just like shadows always quiet, holding hands
From the churches to the jails tonight all is silence in the world
As we take our stand down in jungleland

The midnight gangs assembled and picked a rendezvous for the night
Theyll meet `neath that giant exxon sign that brings this fair city light
Man theres an opera out on the turnpike
Theres a ballet being fought out in the alley
Until the local cops, cherry tops, rips this holy night
The streets alive as secret debts are paid
Contacts made, they vanished unseen
Kids flash guitars just like switch-blades hustling for the record machine
The hungry and the hunted explode into rocknroll bands
That face off against each other out in the street down in jungleland

In the parking lot the visionaries dress in the latest rage
Inside the backstreet girls are dancing to the records that the d.j. plays
Lonely-hearted lovers struggle in dark corners
Desperate as the night moves on, just a look and a whisper, and theyre gone

Beneath the city two hearts beat
Soul engines running through a night so tender in a bedroom locked
In whispers of soft refusal and then surrender in the tunnels uptown
The rats own dream guns him down as shots echo down them hallways in the
Night
No one watches when the ambulance pulls away
Or as the girl shuts out the bedroom light

Outside the streets on fire in a real death waltz
Between flesh and whats fantasy and the poets down here
Dont write nothing at all, they just stand back and let it all be
And in the quick of the night they reach for their moment
And try to make an honest stand but they wind up wounded, not even dead
Tonight in jungleland


----------



## Rael

*STYX - GRAND ILLUSION*

Welcome to the grand illusion
Come on in and see whats happening
Pay the price, get your tickets for the show
The stage is set, the band starts playing
Suddenly your heart is pounding
Wishing secretly you were a star.

But dont be fooled by the radio
The tv or the magazines
They show you photographs of how your life should be
But theyre just someone elses fantasy
So if you think your life is complete confusion
Because you never win the game
Just remember that its a grand illusion
And deep inside were all the same.
Were all the same...

So if you think your life is complete confusion
Because your neighbors got it made
Just remember that its a grand illusion
And deep inside were all the same.
Were all the same...

America spells competition, join us in our blind ambition
Get yourself a brand new motor car
Someday soon well stop to ponder what on earths this spell were under
We made the grade and still we wonder who the hell we are


----------



## tomchamp

Well, the streetlights shine down on Blessing Avenue
Lovers they walk by, holding hands two by two
A breeze crosses the porch, bicycle spokes spin 'round
My jackets on, I'm out the door
And tonight I'm gonna burn this town down

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

A kids rubber ball smacks
Off the gutter 'neath the lamp light
Big bank clock chimes
Off go the sleepy front porch lights
Downtown the stores alight as the evening's underway
Things been a little tight
But I know their gonna turn my way

And the girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

Frankie's diner, an old friend on the edge of town
The neon sign spinning round
Like a cross over the lost and found
The fluorescent lights flick over Pop's Grill
Shaniqua brings the coffee and asks "Fill?" and says "Penny for your thoughts now my boy, Bill"

She went away, she cut me like a knife
Hello beautiful thing, maybe you could save my life
In just a glance, down here on magic street
Loves a fool's dance
And I ain't got much sense, but I still got my feet

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by

The girls in their summer clothes
In the cool of the evening light
The girls in their summer clothes, pass me by


----------



## tomchamp

Last night I stood at your doorstep
Trying to figure out what went wrong
You just slipped somethin' into my palm
Then you were gone
I could smell the same deep green of summer
Above me the same night sky was glowin'
In the distance I could see the town where I was born

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
A long walk home

In town I passed Sal's grocery
The barbershop on South Street
I looked into their faces
They were all rank strangers to me
The veterans' hall high up on the hill
Stood silent and alone
The diner was shuttered and boarded
With a sign that just said "gone"

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Here everybody has a neighbor
Everybody has a friend
Everybody has a reason to begin again

My father said "Son, we're lucky in this town
It's a beautiful place to be born
It just wraps its arms around you
Nobody crowds you, nobody goes it alone.
That you know flag flying over the courthouse
Means certain things are set in stone
Who we are, what we'll do and what we won't."

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

It's gonna be a long walk home


----------



## tomchamp

Oh, a storm is threat'ning
My very life today
If I don't get some shelter
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
Ooh, see the fire is sweepin'
Our very street today
Burns like a red coal carpet
Mad bull lost your way
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
Rape, murder!
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
The floods is threat'ning
My very life today
Gimme, gimme shelter
Or I'm gonna fade away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
I tell you love, sister, it's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away
Kiss away, kiss away


----------



## tomchamp

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul and faith
And I was 'round when Jesus Christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game
I stuck around St. Petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a general's rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out,
"Who killed the Kennedys?"
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached Bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me Lucifer
Cause I'm in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I'll lay your soul to waste, um yeah
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, um mean it, get down
Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
Tell me baby, what's my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, what's my name
I tell you one time, you're to blame
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah
What's me name
Tell me, baby, what's my name
Tell me, sweetie, what's my name
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who


----------



## Pandora

Like a warrior that fights
And wins the battle
I know the taste of victory
Though i went through some nights
Consumed by the shadows
I was crippled emotionally
Somehow i made it through the heartache
Yes i did. I escaped.
I found my way out of the darkness
I kept my faith (i know you did), kept my faith

When the river was deep i didn't falter
When the mountain was high i still believed
When the valley was !ow it didn't stop me, no no
I knew you were waiting. I knew you were waiting for me

With an endless desire i kept on searching
Sure in time our eyes would meet
Like the bridge is on fire
The hurt is over, one touch and you set me free
I don't regret a single moment, no i don't looking hack
When i think of all those disappointments
I just laugh (i know you do), i just laugh

When the river was deep i didn't fairer
When the mountain was high i still believed
When the valley was low it didn't stop me
I knew you were waiting. I knew you were waiting for me

So we were drawn together through destiny
I know this love we snared was meant to be
I knew you were waiting, knew you were waiting
I knew you were waiting , knew you were waiting for me


----------



## RoseRed

Yeah
On your breast
I might lay my crowded head
In your light
I might bathe in cold burnt sweat
In your mouth
I might feel the serpent's kiss
In you womb
I might swim in fetal bliss
But in your heart
I'd freeze
In your eyes
I might be your saving grace
In your head
I might say it through your eyes
In your lungs
I might stare between you
But in your heart I'd freeze
I would feed your heart
Take a vow of silence
And put your love out of business
But in your heart
I'd freeze


----------



## tomchamp

Pandora said:


> Like a warrior that fights
> And wins the battle
> I know the taste of victory
> Though i went through some nights
> Consumed by the shadows
> I was crippled emotionally
> Somehow i made it through the heartache
> Yes i did. I escaped.
> I found my way out of the darkness
> I kept my faith (i know you did), kept my faith
> 
> When the river was deep i didn't falter
> When the mountain was high i still believed
> When the valley was !ow it didn't stop me, no no
> I knew you were waiting. I knew you were waiting for me
> 
> With an endless desire i kept on searching
> Sure in time our eyes would meet
> Like the bridge is on fire
> The hurt is over, one touch and you set me free
> I don't regret a single moment, no i don't looking hack
> When i think of all those disappointments
> I just laugh (i know you do), i just laugh
> 
> When the river was deep i didn't fairer
> When the mountain was high i still believed
> When the valley was low it didn't stop me
> I knew you were waiting. I knew you were waiting for me
> 
> So we were drawn together through destiny
> I know this love we snared was meant to be
> I knew you were waiting, knew you were waiting
> I knew you were waiting , knew you were waiting for me



You're kidding with that one..Right!


----------



## puffball

tomchamp said:


> You're kidding with that one..Right!


I got drunk by Montgomery Gentry

I got drunk so sue me
I made up my mind to not give a damn
I tried to forget the way that (in my dilusional mind) you do me
Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm a loser

It's not like I found someone else I could hold (since no one wants me)
To make up for not holding you
It's not like I went out and painted the town (although I do like driving drunk)
It's not like I was untrue (well maybe that one time)

I got drunk so sue me
I made up my mind to not give a damn
I tried to forget the way that you do me (see above)
Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm a loser

What gives you the right to stay out all night
Crawl in and lay down the law
We both know that you weren't alone (but I can understand that even a lawn gnome would be better than me)
That's the reason that you didn't call

So I got drunk, sue me
I made up my mind to not give a damn
I tried to forget the way that you do me (see above)
Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm a loser
Yeah, I got drunk
Well, I still am
I still am


You should go to rehab instead of harassing people on the internet.


----------



## tomchamp

puffball said:


> I got drunk by Montgomery Gentry
> 
> I got drunk so sue me
> I made up my mind to not give a damn
> I tried to forget the way that (in my dilusional mind) you do me
> Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm a loser
> 
> It's not like I found someone else I could hold (since no one wants me)
> To make up for not holding you
> It's not like I went out and painted the town (although I do like driving drunk)
> It's not like I was untrue (well maybe that one time)
> 
> I got drunk so sue me
> I made up my mind to not give a damn
> I tried to forget the way that you do me (see above)
> Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm a loser
> 
> What gives you the right to stay out all night
> Crawl in and lay down the law
> We both know that you weren't alone (but I can understand that even a lawn gnome would be better than me)
> That's the reason that you didn't call
> 
> So I got drunk, sue me
> I made up my mind to not give a damn
> I tried to forget the way that you do me (see above)
> Yeah, I got drunk cuz I'm a loser
> Yeah, I got drunk
> Well, I still am
> I still am
> 
> 
> You should go to rehab instead of harassing people on the internet.



Are you harassing me?


----------



## puffball

tomchamp said:


> Are you harassing me?


Of course not. I noticed you needed an avatar so I found one for you


----------



## FireBrand

puffball said:


> Of course not. I noticed you needed an avatar so I found one for you


----------



## Pandora

Tom made me think of another tune...   

 


I was sitting on a bar stool
In a barbecue joint in Tennessee
When this ole boy walked in
And he sat right down next to me
I could tell he'd been through some hard times
There were tear stains on his old shirt
And he said you wanna know what you get
When you play a country song backwards

You get your house back
You get your dog back
You get your best friend Jack back
You get your truck back
You get your hair back
Ya get your first and second wives back
Your front porch swing
Your pretty little thing
Your bling bling bling and a diamond ring
Your get your farm and the barn and the boat and the Harley
First night in jail with Charlie
Sounds a little crazy, a little scattered and absurd
But that's what you get when you play a country song backwards
Well I never heard it said quite like that
It hit me in the face cause that's where I'm at
I almost fell flat out on the floor
He said wait a minute that's not all theres even more

You get your mind back
Your nerves back
Your first heart attack back
You get your pride back
You get your life back
You get your first real love back
You get your big screen TV, a DVD and a washing machine
You get the pond and the lawn
The bail and the mower
You go back where you don't know her
It sounds a little crazy a little scattered and absurd
But that's what you get
When you play a country song backwards
Oh play that song
Woo!!!

We sat there and shot the bull about how it would be
If we could turn it all around and change this c-r-a-p

You get your house back
You get your dog back
You get your best friend Jack back
You get your truck back
You get your hair back
Ya get your first and second wives back
Your front porch swing
Your pretty little thing
Your bling bling bling and a diamond ring
Your get your farm and the barn and the boat and the Harley
First night in jail with Charlie
You get your mind back
Your nerves back
Your first heart attack back
You get your pride back
You get your life back
You get your first real love back
You get your big screen TV, a DVD and a washing machine
You get the pond and the lawn
The bail and the mower
You go back where you don't know her
It sounds a little crazy a little scattered and absurd
But that's what you get
When you play a country song backwards


----------



## puffball

Pandora said:


> Tom made me think of another tune...


3 Doors Down - Loser

:shrug:

Breathe in right away. 
Nothing seems to fill this place. 
I need this everytime 
So take your lies, get off my case. 
Someday I will find 
A love that flows through me like this 
This will fall away, this will fall away. ​ 
You're getting closer 
To pushing me off of life's little edge 
'Cause I'm a loser 
And sooner or later you know I'll be dead 
You're getting closer 
You're holding the rope and I'm taking the fall 
'Cause I'm a loser, I'm a loser, yeah. ​ 
This is getting old. 
I can't break these chains that I hold 
My body's growing cold 
There's nothing left of this mind or my soul. 
Addiction needs a pacifier, the buzz of this poison is taking me higher. 
This will fall away, this will fall away. ​ 
You're getting closer 
To pushing me off of life's little edge. 
'Cause I'm a loser 
And sooner or later you know I'll be dead. 
You're getting closer 
You're holding the rope and I'm taking the fall 
'Cause I'm a loser 
I'm a loser! ​ 
You're getting closer 
To pushing me off of life's little edge. 
'Cause I'm a loser 
And sooner or later you know I'll be dead. 
You're getting closer 
You're holding the rope and I'm taking the fall. 
'Cause I'm a loser ​ 
You're getting closer 
To pushing me off of life's little edge 
'Cause I'm a loser 
And sooner or later you know I'll be dead. 
You're getting closer 
You're holding the rope and I'm taking the fall. 
'Cause I'm a loser.​


----------



## meangirl

puffball said:


> 3 Doors Down - Loser
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Breathe in right away.
> Nothing seems to fill this place.
> I need this everytime
> So take your lies, get off my case.
> Someday I will find
> A love that flows through me like this
> This will fall away, this will fall away. ​
> You're getting closer
> To pushing me off of life's little edge
> 'Cause I'm a loser
> And sooner or later you know I'll be dead
> You're getting closer
> You're holding the rope and I'm taking the fall
> 'Cause I'm a loser, I'm a loser, yeah. ​
> This is getting old.
> I can't break these chains that I hold
> My body's growing cold
> There's nothing left of this mind or my soul.
> Addiction needs a pacifier, the buzz of this poison is taking me higher.
> This will fall away, this will fall away. ​
> You're getting closer
> To pushing me off of life's little edge.
> 'Cause I'm a loser
> And sooner or later you know I'll be dead.
> You're getting closer
> You're holding the rope and I'm taking the fall
> 'Cause I'm a loser
> I'm a loser! ​
> You're getting closer
> To pushing me off of life's little edge.
> 'Cause I'm a loser
> And sooner or later you know I'll be dead.
> You're getting closer
> You're holding the rope and I'm taking the fall.
> 'Cause I'm a loser ​
> You're getting closer
> To pushing me off of life's little edge
> 'Cause I'm a loser
> And sooner or later you know I'll be dead.
> You're getting closer
> You're holding the rope and I'm taking the fall.
> 
> 'Cause I'm a loser.​


 
I love 3 Doors Down.


----------



## puffball

meangirl said:


> I love 3 Doors Down.


I know I've seen you post this before but it seems so appropriate 

I have to block out thoughts of you, so I don't lose my head
They crawl'in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed
Dropping little reels of tape, to remind me that I'm alone
Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home
There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain
A piece is all I want from you, Will you never call again?
the way you never say that you love me just to put it in my face? 
the way you never try to reach me, it is I that wanted this


Hate me today 
Hate me tomorrow
Hate me for all the things i've done to you 
Hate me in ways, yeah ways hard to swallow 
Hate me so you can finally see whats good for you 


I'm drunk stupid now for 3 whole years, it's one accomplishment that you helped me with because you wont call me 
The one thing that always tore us apart besides the fact that I'm psycho is the one thing I can't live without, I mean besides you 
In a sick way I want to thank you for holding my head up late at night because if you hadn't then I would never have had the strength to keep drinking
While I was busy waging wars on myself, you were trying to get away from me because I was a loony nutjob 
You never doubted my warped opinions on things like suicidal hate and you always said I should go for it if it would make me happy, you've always been so supportive 
You made me pee myself when you stopped posting back to me
So I'll drive so f**king far away to your house someday
And do whatever it takes to make you mine





Hate me today 
Hate me tomorrow 
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you 
Hate me in ways, yeah ways hard to swallow 
Hate me so you can finally see whats good for you 


And with a sad heart I will never say bye to you and wave like "I'll be back hiding under your bed"
Throwing empty booze bottles in the street for every mistake that I had made 
And like a baby boy I never was a man
And I saw your blue eyes cry because I wouldn't stop stalking you And then I fell down yelling "I'll just drink it all away" just make a smile 
Come back and shine just like it used to be
And then she whispered "How could you did this to me?"


Hate me today 
Hate me tomorrow 
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you 
Hate me in ways, yeah ways hard to swallow 
Hate me so you can finally see whats good for you. 


Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you


----------



## meangirl

puffball said:


> I know I've seen you post this before but it seems so appropriate
> 
> Hate me so you can finally see what’s good for you


 
 Excellent song, one of my favorites!


----------



## Pandora

So tired, tired of these drama
No more, no more
I wanna be free
I'm so tired, so tired

Broken heart again
Another lesson learn
Better know your friends
Or else you will get burn
Gotta count on me
Cause I can guarantee
That I'll be fine

No more pain (no more pain)
No more pain (no more pain)
No drama (no more drama in my life)
Noone's gonna make me hurt again

What a player fool
Go through ups and downs
Nowhere and all the time
You wouldn't be around
Or maybe I like the stress
Cause I was young and restless
But there was long ago
I don't wanna cry no more

No more pain (no more pain)
No more game (no more game messin with my mind)
No drama (no more drama in my life)
Nooone's gonna make me hurt again
No more tears (no more tears, I'm tired of cryin everynight)
No more fears (no more fears, I really don't wanna cry)
No drama (no more drama in my life)
[ NO MORE DRAMA lyrics found on Complete Album Lyrics ]
I don't ever wanna hurt again
Wanna speak my mind, wanna speak my mind

Uh, it feel so good
When you let go
Avoid these drama in your life
Now you're free from all the pain
Free from all the game
Free from all the stress
So bye your happiness
I don't know
Only God knows where the story is
For me, but I know where the story begins
It's up to us to choose
Whatever we win or loose
And I choose to win

No more pain (no more pain)
No more game (tired of your playin' game with my mind)
No drama (no more drama in my life)
No more, no more, No more, no more
No more tears (no more tears, no more cryin every night)
No more fears (no more waking be up in the morning)
No drama, no more in my life

No more drama, no more drama
No more drama, no more drama
NO MORE DRAMA
NO MORE DRAMA
NO MORE DRAMA
NO MORE DRAMA
NO MORE DRAMA
No more drama in my life
So tired, tired of these drama


----------



## meangirl

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
When the skies of November turn gloomy.

With a load of iron ore - 26,000 tons more
Than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty
That good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
When the gales of November came early

The ship was the pride of the American side
Coming back from some mill in Wisconson
As the big freighters go it was bigger than most
With a crew and the Captain well seasoned.

Concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
When they left fully loaded for Cleveland
And later that night when the ships bell rang
Could it be the North Wind they'd been feeling.

The wind in the wires made a tattletale sound
And a wave broke over the railing
And every man knew, as the Captain did, too,
T'was the witch of November come stealing.

The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
When the gales of November came slashing
When afternoon came it was freezing rain
In the face of a hurricane West Wind

When supper time came the old cook came on deck
Saying fellows it's too rough to feed ya
At 7PM a main hatchway caved in
He said fellas it's been good to know ya.

The Captain wired in he had water coming in
And the good ship and crew was in peril
And later that night when his lights went out of sight
Came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Does anyone know where the love of God goes
When the words turn the minutes to hours
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
If they'd fifteen more miles behind her.

They might have split up or they might have capsized
They may have broke deep and took water
And all that remains is the faces and the names
Of the wives and the sons and the daughters.

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the ruins of her ice water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams,
The islands and bays are for sportsmen.

And farther below Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
With the gales of November remembered.

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed
In the Maritime Sailors' Cathedral
The church bell chimed, 'til it rang 29 times
For each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald.

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
Superior, they say, never gives up her dead
When the gales of November come early.


----------



## meangirl

*Blue Oyster Cult*

*(Don't Fear) The Reaper*


All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain
We can be like they are

Come on baby... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby take my hand... Don't fear the Reaper
We'll be able to fly... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet
Are together in eternity...
Romeo and Juliet

40,000 men and women everyday... Like Romeo and
Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday... Redefine
happiness
Another 40,000 coming everyday...We can be like
they are

Come on baby... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby take my hand... Don't fear the Reaper
We'll be able to fly... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Love of two is one
Here but now they're gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear we couldn't go on
The door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew and then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared
Saying don't be afraid

Come on baby... And we had no fear
And we ran to him... Then we started to fly
We looked backward and said goodbye
We had become like they are
We had taken his hand
We had become like they are

Come on baby...don't fear the reaper


----------



## tomchamp

Pistol shots ring out in the barroom night
Enter Patty Valentine from the upper hall.
She sees the bartender in a pool of blood,
Cries out, "My God, they killed them all!"
Here comes the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Three bodies lyin' there does Patty see
And another man named Bello, movin' around mysteriously.
"I didn't do it," he says, and he throws up his hands
"I was only robbin' the register, I hope you understand.
I saw them leavin'," he says, and he stops
"One of us had better call up the cops."
And so Patty calls the cops
And they arrive on the scene with their red lights flashin'
In the hot New Jersey night.

Meanwhile, far away in another part of town
Rubin Carter and a couple of friends are drivin' around.
Number one contender for the middleweight crown
Had no idea what kinda #### was about to go down
When a cop pulled him over to the side of the road
Just like the time before and the time before that.
In Paterson that's just the way things go.
If you're black you might as well not show up on the street
'Less you wanna draw the heat.

Alfred Bello had a partner and he had a rap for the cops.
Him and Arthur Dexter Bradley were just out prowlin' around
He said, "I saw two men runnin' out, they looked like middleweights
They jumped into a white car with out-of-state plates."
And Miss Patty Valentine just nodded her head.
Cop said, "Wait a minute, boys, this one's not dead"
So they took him to the infirmary
And though this man could hardly see
They told him that he could identify the guilty men.

Four in the mornin' and they haul Rubin in,
Take him to the hospital and they bring him upstairs.
The wounded man looks up through his one dyin' eye
Says, "Wha'd you bring him in here for? He ain't the guy!"
Yes, here's the story of the Hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Four months later, the ghettos are in flame,
Rubin's in South America, fightin' for his name
While Arthur Dexter Bradley's still in the robbery game
And the cops are puttin' the screws to him, lookin' for somebody to blame.
"Remember that murder that happened in a bar?"
"Remember you said you saw the getaway car?"
"You think you'd like to play ball with the law?"
"Think it might-a been that fighter that you saw runnin' that night?"
"Don't forget that you are white."

Arthur Dexter Bradley said, "I'm really not sure."
Cops said, "A poor boy like you could use a break
We got you for the motel job and we're talkin' to your friend Bello
Now you don't wanta have to go back to jail, be a nice fellow.
You'll be doin' society a favor.
That sonofa##### is brave and gettin' braver.
We want to put his ass in stir
We want to pin this triple murder on him
He ain't no Gentleman Jim."

Rubin could take a man out with just one punch
But he never did like to talk about it all that much.
It's my work, he'd say, and I do it for pay
And when it's over I'd just as soon go on my way
Up to some paradise
Where the trout streams flow and the air is nice
And ride a horse along a trail.
But then they took him to the jailhouse
Where they try to turn a man into a mouse.

All of Rubin's cards were marked in advance
The trial was a pig-circus, he never had a chance.
The judge made Rubin's witnesses drunkards from the slums
To the white folks who watched he was a revolutionary bum
And to the black folks he was just a crazy ######.
No one doubted that he pulled the trigger.
And though they could not produce the gun,
The D.A. said he was the one who did the deed
And the all-white jury agreed.

Rubin Carter was falsely tried.
The crime was murder "one," guess who testified?
Bello and Bradley and they both baldly lied
And the newspapers, they all went along for the ride.
How can the life of such a man
Be in the palm of some fool's hand?
To see him obviously framed
Couldn't help but make me feel ashamed to live in a land
Where justice is a game.

Now all the criminals in their coats and their ties
Are free to drink martinis and watch the sun rise
While Rubin sits like Buddha in a ten-foot cell
An innocent man in a living hell.
That's the story of the Hurricane,
But it won't be over till they clear his name
And give him back the time he's done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world


----------



## meangirl

Sister Christian
Oh the time has come
And you know that you're the only one
To say O.K.
Where you going
What you looking for
You know those boys
Don't want to play no more with you
It's true

You're motoring
What's your price for flight
In finding mister right
You'll be alright tonight

Babe you know
You're growing up so fast
And mama's worrying
That you won't last
To say let's play
Sister Christian
There's so much in life Don't you give it up
Before your time is due
It's true
It's true yeah

Motoring
What's your price for flight
You've got him in your sight
And driving thru the night
Motoring
What's your price for flight
In finding mister right
You'll be alright tonight

Motoring
What's your price for flight
In finding mister right
You'll be alright tonight
(repeat)

Sister Christian
Oh the time has come
And you know that you're the only one
To say O.K.
But you're motoring
You're motoring


----------



## meangirl

*Bowling for Soup*

*1985*



Debbie just hit the wall
She never had it all
One Prozac a day
Husband's a CPA
Her dreams went out the door
When she turned twenty four
Only been with one man
What happen to her plan?

She was gonna be an actress
She was gonna be a star
She was gonna shake her ass
On the hood of white snake’s car
Her yellow SUV is now the enemy
Looks at her average life
And nothing has been alright since

Bruce Springsteen, Madonna
Way before Nirvana
There was U2 and Blondie
And music still on MTV
Her two kids in high school
They tell her that she’s uncool
Cause she's still preoccupied
With 19, 19, 1985

Woohoohoo
(1985)
Woohoohoo

She’s seen all the classics
She knows every line
Breakfast Club, Pretty in Pink
Even Saint Elmo’s Fire
She rocked out to Wham
Not a big Limp Bizkit fan
Thought she’d get a hand
On a member of Duran Duran

Where’s the mini-skirt made of snake skin
And who’s the other guy that's singing in Van Halen
When did reality become T.V.
Whatever happened to sitcoms, game shows
(on the radio was)

Springsteen, Madonna
Way before Nirvana
There was U2 and Blondie
And music still on MTV
Her two kids in high school
They tell her that she’s uncool
Cause she's still preoccupied
With 19, 19, 1985

Woohoohoo

She hates time make it stop
When did Motley Crue become classic rock?
And when did Ozzy become an actor?
Please make this stop
Stop!
And bring back

Springsteen, Madonna
Way before Nirvana
There was U2 and Blondie
And music still on MTV
Her two kids in high school
They tell her that she’s uncool
Cause she's still preoccupied
With 1985

Woohoohoo

Bruce Springsteen, Madonna
Way before Nirvana
There was U2 and Blondie
And music still on MTV (woohoohoo)
Her two kids in high school
They tell her that she’s uncool
Cause she's still preoccupied
With 19, 19, 1985


----------



## meangirl

Stairway to Heaven



There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold 
And she's buying the stairway to heaven. 
When she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed 
With a word she can get what she came for. 
Ooh, ooh, and she's buying the stairway to heaven. 

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure 
'Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings. 
In a tree by the brook, there's a songbird who sings, 
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven. 
Ooh, it makes me wonder, 
Ooh, it makes me wonder. 

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west, 
And my spirit is crying for leaving. 
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees, 
And the voices of those who stand looking. 
Ooh, it makes me wonder, 
Ooh, it really makes me wonder. 

And it's whispered that soon if we all call the tune 
Then the piper will lead us to reason. 
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long 
And the forests will echo with laughter. 

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, don't be alarmed now, 
It's just a spring clean for the May queen. 
Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run 
There's still time to change the road you're on. 
And it makes me wonder. 

Your head is humming and it won't go, in case you don't know, 
The piper's calling you to join him, 
Dear lady, can you hear the wind blow, and did you know 
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind. 

And as we wind on down the road 
Our shadows taller than our soul. 
There walks a lady we all know 
Who shines white light and wants to show 
How everything still turns to gold. 
And if you listen very hard 
The tune will come to you at last. 
When all are one and one is all 
To be a rock and not to roll. 

And she's buying the stairway to heaven.


----------



## meangirl

*Bad Company*

Shooting Star



Johnny was a schoolboy
When he heard his first Beatles song
Love Me Do, I think it was
And from there it didn't take him long
Got himself a guitar
Used to play every night
Now he's in a rock 'n' roll outfit
And everything's alright
Don't you know?

Johnny told his Mama,
"Hey, Mama, I'm goin' away
I'm Gonna hit the big time
Gonna be a big star someday"
Mama came to the door
With a teardrop in her eye
Johnny said, "Don't cry, Mama"
Smiled and waved goodbye
Don't you know?

Yeah......yeah.....

(Chorus)
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Don't you know
Don't you know
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
And all the world will love you just as long
As long as you are

Johnny made a record
Went straight up to number one
Suddenly everyone loved
To hear him sing HIS song
Watchin' the world go by
Surprisin' it goes so fast
Johnny looked around him and said,
"Well, I made the big-time at last"
Don't you know?
Don't you know?

(Chorus)
A shooting star

Don't you know that You are a shooting star
Don't you know?
Don't you know that You are a shooting star
And all the world will love you just as long
as long as you are

Johnny died one night, died in his bed
Bottle of whisky, sleeping tablets by his head
Johnny's life passed him by like a warm summer day
If you listen to the wind you can still hear him play

(chorus)
Don't you know that You are a shooting star
Don't you know?
Don't you know that you are a shooting star
Dont you dont you dont you dont you dont you know
Don't you know that you are a shooting star

Don't you, don't you know that you are a shooting star


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:


> Shooting Star
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny was a schoolboy
> When he heard his first Beatles song
> Love Me Do, I think it was
> And from there it didn't take him long
> Got himself a guitar
> Used to play every night
> Now he's in a rock 'n' roll outfit
> And everything's alright
> Don't you know?
> 
> Johnny told his Mama,
> "Hey, Mama, I'm goin' away
> I'm Gonna hit the big time
> Gonna be a big star someday"
> Mama came to the door
> With a teardrop in her eye
> Johnny said, "Don't cry, Mama"
> Smiled and waved goodbye
> Don't you know?
> 
> Yeah......yeah.....
> 
> (Chorus)
> Don't you know that you are a shooting star
> Don't you know
> Don't you know
> Don't you know that you are a shooting star
> And all the world will love you just as long
> As long as you are
> 
> Johnny made a record
> Went straight up to number one
> Suddenly everyone loved
> To hear him sing HIS song
> Watchin' the world go by
> Surprisin' it goes so fast
> Johnny looked around him and said,
> "Well, I made the big-time at last"
> Don't you know?
> Don't you know?
> 
> (Chorus)
> A shooting star
> 
> Don't you know that You are a shooting star
> Don't you know?
> Don't you know that You are a shooting star
> And all the world will love you just as long
> as long as you are
> 
> Johnny died one night, died in his bed
> Bottle of whisky, sleeping tablets by his head
> Johnny's life passed him by like a warm summer day
> If you listen to the wind you can still hear him play
> 
> (chorus)
> Don't you know that You are a shooting star
> Don't you know?
> Don't you know that you are a shooting star
> Dont you dont you dont you dont you dont you know
> Don't you know that you are a shooting star
> 
> Don't you, don't you know that you are a shooting star



Great Tune T!


----------



## meangirl

Pink Floyd


So, so you think you can tell 
Heaven from Hell, 
Blue skys from pain. 
Can you tell a green field 
From a cold steel rail? 
A smile from a veil? 
Do you think you can tell? 

And did they get you to trade 
Your heros for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees? 
Hot air for a cool breeze? 
Cold comfort for change? 
And did you exchange 
A walk on part in the war 
For a lead role in a cage? 

How I wish, how I wish you were here. 
We're just two lost souls 
Swimming in a fish bowl, 
Year after year, 
Running over the same old ground. 
What have we found? 
The same old fears. 
Wish you were here.


----------



## meangirl

*Chumbawamba*

Tubthumping 



I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down

(Pissing the night away, pissing the night away)
He drinks a Whiskey drink, he drinks a Vodka drink
He drinks a Lager drink, he drinks a Cider drink
He sings the songs that remind him of the good times
He sings the songs that remind him of the better times
(Oh Danny Boy, Danny Boy, Danny Boy)

I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down

(Pissing the night away, pissing the night away)
He drinks a Whiskey drink, he drinks a Vodka drink
He drinks a Lager drink, he drinks a Cider drink
He sings the songs that remind him of the good times
He sings the songs that remind him of the better times
(Don't cry for me, next door neighbour)

I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down
I get knocked, down but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down

I get knocked down, (we'll be singing) but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down (when we're winning)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing) but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down (ooh)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing) but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down (when we're winning)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing) but I get up again
You're never gonna keep me down (ooh)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (when we're winning)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (ooh)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (when we're winning)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (ooh)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (when we're winning)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (ooh)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (when we're winning)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (ooh)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (when we're winning)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (ooh)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (when we're winning)
I get knocked down, (we'll be singing)
But I get up again (pissing the night away)
You're never gonna keep me down (ooh)


----------



## meangirl

*4 Non Blondes*

What's Up 





25 years and my life is still
Trying to get up that great big hill of hope
For a destination
I realized quickly when I knew I should
That the world was made up of this brotherhood of man
For whatever that means

And so I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed
Just to get it all out, what's in my head
And I, I am feeling a little peculiar
And so I wake in the morning and I step outside
And I take A deep breath and I get real high
And I scream from the top of my lungs,
What's goin' on

And I say hey.... hey....
I said hey, what's goin' on
And I say hey.... hey....
I said hey, what's goin' on

Ooh, Ooh, Oooohh, Oooohh, what's up...
Ooh, Ooh, Oooohh, Oooohh, what's up...

And I try, oh my God, do I try
I try all the time in this institution
And I pray, oh my God, do I pray
I pray every single day FOR A REVOLUTION!

And so I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed
Just to get it all out, what's in my head
And I, I am feeling a little peculiar
And so I wake in the morning and I step outside
And I take deep breath and I get real high
And I scream from the top of my lungs,
WHAT'S GOIN' ON!!

And I say hey.... hey....
I said hey, what's goin' on
And I say hey.... hey....
I said hey, what's goin' on
And I say hey.... hey....
I said hey, what's goin' on
And I say hey.... hey....
I said hey, what's goin' on

Ooh, Ooh, Oooohh, Oooohh, what's up...

25 years and my life is still
Trying to get up that great big hill of hope
For a destination


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> So, so you think you can tell
> Heaven from Hell,
> Blue skys from pain.
> Can you tell a green field
> From a cold steel rail?
> A smile from a veil?
> Do you think you can tell?
> 
> And did they get you to trade
> Your heros for ghosts?
> Hot ashes for trees?
> Hot air for a cool breeze?
> Cold comfort for change?
> And did you exchange
> A walk on part in the war
> For a lead role in a cage?
> 
> How I wish, how I wish you were here.
> We're just two lost souls
> Swimming in a fish bowl,
> Year after year,
> Running over the same old ground.
> What have we found?
> The same old fears.
> Wish you were here.


 
Me and my late brother used to play this on guitar together !
We saw PF live together !
Thanks for the clip !


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Me and my late brother used to play this on guitar together !
> We saw PF live together !
> Thanks for the clip !


 
That's awesome! I hope someday my boys will have similar memories.


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> That's awesome! I hope someday my boys will have similar memories.


 

Yeah! They will !


----------



## meangirl

*Five for Fighting*

Superman



I cant stand to fly
Im not that naive
Im just out to find
The better part of me

Im more than a bird...Im more than a plane
More than some pretty face beside a train
Its not easy to be me

Wish that I could cry
Fall upon my knees
Find a way to lie
About a home Ill never see

It may sound absurd...but dont be naive
Even heroes have the right to bleed
I may be disturbed...but wont you concede
Even heroes have the right to dream
Its not easy to be me

Up, up and away...away from me
Its all right...you can all sleep sound tonight
Im not crazy...or anything...

I cant stand to fly
Im not that naive
Men werent meant to ride
With clouds between their knees

Im only a man in a silly red sheet
Digging for kryptonite on this one way street
Only a man in a funny red sheet
Looking for special things inside of me
Inside of me
Inside me
Yeah, inside me
Inside of me

Im only a man
In a funny red sheet
Im only a man
Looking for a dream

Im only a man
In a funny red sheet
And its not easy, hmmm, hmmm, hmmm...

Its not easy to be me


----------



## meangirl

*Once Bitten Twice Shy*



Well the times are gettin' hard for you little girl
I'm a hummin' and a strummin' all over God's world
You can't remember when you got your last meal
And you don't know just how a woman feels

You didn't know what rock-n-roll was
Until you met my drummer on a grey tour bus
I got there in the nick of time
Before he got his hands across your state line

Now it's the middle of the night on the open road
The heater don't work and it's oh so cold
You're lookin' tired you're lookin' kinda beat
The rhythm of the street sure knocks you off your feet

You didn't know how rock-n-roll looked
Until you caught your sister with the guys from the group
Halfway home in the parking lot
By the look in her eye she was giving what she got

I said my my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy babe
My my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy baby
My my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy baby

Woman you're a mess gonna die in your sleep
There's blood on my amp and my Les Paul's beat
Can't keep you home you're messin' around
My best friend told me you're the best lick in town

You didn't know that rock-n-roll burned
So you bought a candle and you lived and you learned
You got the rhythm, you got the speed
Mama's little baby likes it short and sweet

I said my my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy baby
My my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy babe
My my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy baby

I didn't know you had a rock-n-roll record
Until I saw your picture on another guy's jacket
You told me I was the only one
But look at you now it's dark as it's dawn

My my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy babe
My my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy baby
My my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy baby
My my my, I'm once bitten, twice shy
So shy


----------



## meangirl

*The Guess Who*

No sugar tonight...



Lonely feeling deep inside
Find a corner where I can hide
Silent footsteps crowding me
Sudden darkness but I can see

No sugar tonight in my coffee
No sugar tonight in my tea
No sugar to stand beside me
No sugar to run with me

(Dat’n-doo-dow-dow-dat’n-doo-dow...)

In the silence of her mind
Quiet movements where I can find
Grabbing for me with her eyes
Now I’m falling from her skies

No sugar tonight in my coffee
No sugar tonight in my tea
No sugar to stand beside me
No sugar to run with me

(Dat’n-doo-dow-dow-dat’n-doo-dow...)

(Cummings)
Jocko says "Yes," and I believe him
When we talk about the things I say
She hasn’t got the faith or the guts to leave him
When they’re standing in each other’s way
You’re tripping back now to places you’ve been to
You wonder what you’re gonna find
You know you’ve been wrong but it won’t be long
Before you leave ‘em all far behind

‘Cause it’s the new Mother Nature taking over
It’s the new Splendid lady come to call
It’s the new Mother Nature taking over
She’s gettin’ us all
She’s gettin’ us all.

Jocko said "No," when I came back last time
It’s looking like I lost a friend
No use callin’ ‘cause the sky is fallin’
And I’m getting pretty near the end
A smoke-filled room in a corner basement
The situation must be right
A bag of goodies and a bottle of wine
We’re gonna get it on right tonight

‘Cause it’s the new Mother Nature taking over
It’s the new Splendid Lady come to call
It’s the new Mother Nature taking over
She’s gettin’ us all
She’s getting’ us all...

(Cummings)
Jocko says "Yes," and I believe him
When we talk about the things I say
She hasn’t got the faith or the guts to leave him
When they’re standing in each other’s way
You’re tripping back now to places you’ve been to
You wonder what you’re gonna find
You know you’ve been wrong but it won’t be long
Before you leave ‘em all far behind

‘Cause it’s the new Mother Nature taking over
It’s the new Splendid lady come to call
It’s the new Mother Nature taking over
She’s gettin’ us all
She’s gettin’ us all.

(Dat’n-doo-dow-dow-dat’n-doo-dow...)


----------



## FireBrand

*A Worthy...*

repeat ! ...




Old man lying by the side of the road
With the lorries rolling by,
Blue moon sinking from the weight of the load
And the buildings scrape the sky,
Cold wind ripping down the alley at dawn
And the morning paper flies,
Dead man lying by the side of the road
With the daylight in his eyes.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Find someone who's turning
And you will come around.

Blind man running through the light of the night
With an answer in his hand,
Come on down to the river of sight
And you can really understand,
Red lights flashing through the window in the rain,
Can you hear the sirens moan?
White cane lying in a gutter in the lane,
If you're walking home alone.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Just find someone who's turning
And you will come around.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Just find someone who's turning
And you will come around.


----------



## meangirl

Iko Iko




My grandma and your grandma, were sittin by the fire,
My grandma told your grandma, I'm going to set your flag on fire,
*chorus -*
Takin bout hey now, hey now
Iko! Iko! an de'
Jackomo fe no nan e' , Jackomo fe nan e'​ 
Look at my King all dressed in red
Iko! Iko! an de'
I bet you 5 dollars, he kill you dead! 
Jackomo fe nan e'
Takin bout ..... hey now, hey now
Iko! Iko! an de'
Jackomo fe no an e' , Jackomo fe nan e'​ 
My flagboy and your flagboy, sittin by the fire,
My flagboy told your flagboy, I'm going to set your flag on fire,
Takin bout ..... hey now, hey now
Iko! Iko! an de'
Jackomo fe no an e' , Jackomo fe nan e'​ 
See that guy all dressed in green, Iko! Iko! an de'
He's not a man, he's a lovin machine!
Jackomo fe nan e'
Takin bout hey now, hey now
Iko! Iko! an de'
Jackomo fe no nane' , Jackomo fe nan e'​ 

Takin bout hey now, hey now
Iko! Iko! an de'
Jackomo fe no ane' , Jackomo fe nan e'​


----------



## Lilypad

*"Wreck of the Day"*


Driving away from the wreck of the day
And the light's always red in the rear-view
Desperately close to a coffin of hope
I'd cheat destiny just to be near you
If this is giving up, then I'm giving up
If this is giving up, then I'm giving up, giving up
On love, On love

Driving away from the wreck of the day
And I'm thinking 'bout calling on Jesus
'Cause love doesn't hurt so I know I'm not falling in love
I'm just falling to pieces

And if this is giving up then I'm giving up
If this is giving up then I'm giving up, giving up
On love, On love

And maybe I'm not up for being a victim of love
When all my resistance will never be distance enough

Driving away from the wreck of the day
And it's finally quiet in my head
Driving alone, finally on my way home to the comfort of my bed
And if this is giving up, then I'm giving up
If this is giving up, then I'm giving up, giving up
On love, On love


----------



## meangirl

*Janis!*

Me and Bobby McGee



Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for a train
And I's feeling nearly as faded as my jeans.
Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained,
It rode us all the way to New Orleans.

I pulled my harpoon out of my dirty red bandanna,
I was playing soft while Bobby sang the blues.
Windshield wipers slapping time, I was holding Bobby's hand in mine,
We sang every song that driver knew.

Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing don't mean nothing honey if it ain't free, now now.
And feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
You know feeling good was good enough for me,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

From the Kentucky coal mines to the California sun,
Hey, Bobby shared the secrets of my soul.
Through all kinds of weather, through everything we done,
Hey Bobby baby? kept me from the cold.

One day up near Salinas, Lord, I let him slip away,
He's looking for that home and I hope he finds it,
But I'd trade all of my tomorrows for one single yesterday
To be holding Bobby's body next to mine.

Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing, that's all that Bobby left me, yeah,
But feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
Hey, feeling good was good enough for me, hmm hmm,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

La la la, la la la la, la la la, la la la la
La la la la la Bobby McGee.
La la la la la, la la la la la
La la la la la, Bobby McGee, la.

La La la, la la la la la la,
La La la la la la la la la, hey now Bobby now Bobby McGee yeah.
Na na na na na na na na, na na na na na na na na na na na
Hey now Bobby now, Bobby McGee, yeah.

Lord, I'm calling my lover, calling my man,
I said I'm calling my lover just the best I can,
C'mon, hey now Bobby yeah, hey now Bobby McGee, yeah,
Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee, Lord!

Yeah! Whew!

Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee.


----------



## meangirl

*Poison*

Talk Dirty to Me 

You know I never
I never seen you look so good
You never act the way you should
But I like it
And I know you like it too
The way that I want you
I gotta have you
Oh yes, I do

You know I never
I never ever stay out late
You know that I can hardly wait
Just to see you
And I know you cannot wait
Wait to see me too
I gotta touch you
Cause baby we'll be

Chorus:
At the drive-in
In the old man's Ford
behind the bushes
until I'm screamin' for more
Down the basement
lock the cellar door
And baby
Talk dirty to me

You know I call you
I call you on the telephone
I'm only hoping that you're home
So I can hear you
When you say those words to me
And whisper so softly
I gotta hear you
Cause baby we'll be

Chorus

C.C. pick up that guitar and talk to me

Solo, 

Cause baby we'll be

Chorus

And babe, Talk dirty to me x2

Uh

Whoa

Im Slaying a t you baby

Oh Yeah


----------



## Rael

I see I missed a party here last night!


----------



## Kerad

*Better Than Ezra
    -Speeding Up to Slow Down-*


If they calm you down,
Then excite them
If they call you out,
Then ignore them.

You're speeding up
You're speeding up, yeah
You're speeding up
To slow down

When they all believe,
You reject it.
When they all are for,
Be against it.

You're speeding up
You're speeding up, yeah
You're speeding up
To slow down

If they call you out
They will tear you down
When your world falls in
Then they'll leave you dry

You're speeding up
You're speeding up, yeah
You're speeding up
To slow down
Down, down, down


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - ZZ Top - Just Got Paid


----------



## toppick08

*Burnin' For You.*

..........YouTube - Burnin' For You - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Rael

*Stevie Ray Vaughn - Look at Little Sister*

Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey mama look at little sis
Out in the backyard....Playin' like this
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey....Look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister

What about the neighbors....What they gonna say
Stop little sister....gettin' carried away
Hey hey hey....Look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister

Shakin' like a tree....Rollin' like a log
Shakin' and a rollin' now....That ain't all
Hey hey hey....Look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister

Shakin' like a tree....Rollin' like a log
Shakin' and a rollin' now....That ain't all
Hey hey hey....Look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister

What about the neighbors....What they gonna say
Stop little sister....gettin' carried away
Hey hey hey....Look at little sister
Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> *Stevie Ray Vaughn - Look at Little Sister*
> 
> Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey mama look at little sis
> Out in the backyard....Playin' like this
> Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey....Look at little sister
> Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister
> 
> What about the neighbors....What they gonna say
> Stop little sister....gettin' carried away
> Hey hey hey....Look at little sister
> Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister
> 
> Shakin' like a tree....Rollin' like a log
> Shakin' and a rollin' now....That ain't all
> Hey hey hey....Look at little sister
> Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister
> 
> Shakin' like a tree....Rollin' like a log
> Shakin' and a rollin' now....That ain't all
> Hey hey hey....Look at little sister
> Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister
> 
> What about the neighbors....What they gonna say
> Stop little sister....gettin' carried away
> Hey hey hey....Look at little sister
> Hey hey hey hey....Look at little sister



.....Gone but not forgotten.........


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Macarana cartoon dan n matty


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - ZEBRA - "Tell Me What You Want"


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - THE BANANA SPLITS


----------



## toppick08

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - THE BANANA SPLITS



...................I grew up with them....


----------



## RoseRed

toppick08 said:


> ...................I grew up with them....



Me too.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In Clip #11


----------



## Rael

Oldie but goodie, here's Sam Kinison


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - INGRID MICHAELSON - "The Way I Am" - (official music video)


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Spin Doctors-Little Miss Can't Be Wrong


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Spin Doctors-Little Miss Can't Be Wrong


 
One of my very favorites!


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Aerosmith - Dude (looks like a lady)


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Cheap Trick- I want you to want me


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Aerosmith -- Sweet Emotion


----------



## tomchamp

FireBrand said:


>



Is that a first flight vid? Just because they didn't gear retract for a while.


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Let the Bodies Hit the Floor


----------



## Rael

A repeat, but worthy. Read the words as you listen....

*A Month of Sundays - Don Henley*

I used to work for Harvester
I used to use my hands
I used to make the tractors and the combines that
plowed and harvested this great land

Now I see my handiwork on the block
everywhere I turn
And I see the clouds cross the weathered
faces and I watch the harvest burn

I quit the plant in '57
Had some time for farmin' then
Banks back then was lendin' money
The banker was the farmer's friend

And I've seen dog days and dusty days;
Late spring snow and early fall sleet;
I've held the leather reins in my hands
and I've felt the soft ground under my feet

Between the hot, dry weather and the taxes
and the Cold War it's been hard to make ends meet
But I always kept the clothes on our backs;
I always put the shoes on our feet

My grandson, he comes home from college
He says, "We get the government we deserve."
My son-in-law just shakes his head and says,
"That little punk, he never had to serve."

And I sit here in the shadow of the suburbs
and look out across these empty fields
I sit here in earshot of the bypass and all
night I listen to the rushin' of the wheels

The big boys, they all got computers:
got incorporated, too
Me, I just know how to raise things
That was all I ever knew

Now, it all comes down to numbers
Now I'm glad that I have quit
Folks these days just don't do nothin'
simply for the love of it

I went into town of the Fourth of July
Watched 'em parade past the Union Jack
Watched 'em break out the brass and beat on the drum
One step forward and two steps back

And I saw a sign on Easy Street,
said "Be Prepared to Stop."
Pray for the Independent , little man
I don't see next year's crop

And I sit here on the back porch in the twilight
And I hear the crickets hum
I sit and watch the lightning in the distance
but the showers never come

I sit here and listen to the wind blow
I sit here and rub my hands
I sit here and listen to the clock strike,
and I wonder when I'll see my companion again


----------



## jazz lady

*100 Years Lyrics - Five For Fighting *

I’m 15 for a moment
Caught in between 10 and 20
And I’m just dreaming
Counting the ways to where you are

I’m 22 for a moment
And she feels better than ever
And we’re on fire
Making our way back from Mars

15 there's still time for you
Time to buy and time to lose
15 there’s never a wish better than this
When you've only got a hundred years to live...

I’m 33 for a moment
still the man, but you see I’m a they
A kid on the way, babe
A family on my mind

I’m 45 for a moment
The sea is high
And I’m heading into a crisis
Chasing the years of my life

15 there's still time for you
Time to buy and time to lose yourself
Within a morning star
15 I’m all right with you
15 there’s never a wish better than this
When you've only got a hundred years to live...

Halftime goes by
Suddenly you’re wise
Another blink of an eye
67 is gone
the sun is getting high
We’re moving on...

I’m 99 for a moment
I’m dying for just another moment
And I’m just dreaming
Counting the ways to where you are

15 there's still time for you
22 I feel her too
33 you're on your way
Every day's a new day

15 there’s still time for you
Time to buy and time to choose
Hey 15 there’s never a wish better than this
When you've only got a hundred years to live


----------



## jazz lady

*She Says - Howie Day*

Sweet is the sight
Of her room
Window open by candlelight
How would you know
Cold winter on the shore
Chills the dress she wore
It's on the floor
Still it feels so warm, today

That's why I'm wondering why
You had to tell me
What's going on in your head
What's wrong
Come around to another time
When you
Don't have to run

And when she says she wants
Somebody else
I hope you know
She doesn't mean you
And when she breaks down and
Makes a sound
You'll never hear her
The way that I do
Yeah, yeah, No...

Swing into flight
Over hills
Over her hills, it's twilight
Yeah, I guess that's right now
While we're here
Tell me why it's so funny
That you're so funny when you're mad
Always so mad, so mad

And that's why I'm wondering why
You had to tell me
What's going on in your head
What's wrong
Come around to another time
When you
Don't have to run

And when she said she wants
Somebody else
I hope you know
She doesn't mean you
And when she breaks down and
Makes a sound
You'll never hear her
The way that I do 
And when she says she wants someone to love
I hope you know
She doesn't mean you

And when she breaks down
And lets you down
I hope you know
That she, no,
She doesn't mean you
Yeah and I don't know her
Coming for me
I don't know her
Coming to me
I don't know her
It means to me
And you don't know her
It means to you, no, yeah


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)

Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said,

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six-foot-four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."



Lyin' in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said,

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."
Yeah!

Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!

Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!


----------



## SShewbert

Vince said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> 
> If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
> Never make a pretty woman your wife
> So from a personal point of view
> Get an ugly girl to marry you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old song, but then I'm old.



I'm only 22 and I know this song. I love it.


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - THE BANANA SPLITS


 
For 2 box tops and 50cents I got 2 45s !
Still gottem' !


----------



## jazz lady

*Ah....*



*Angel - Chaka Khan*

Troubled little angel
Inconsistent...flying blind most of the time
Drama queen

Preening and untanglin'
Feathers in her wings
Captured by her dreams
Desperately she sings

Needy little baby
Open up your heart
Don't you be afraid to feel
Needy little baby
Hidin' deep inside
Don't you know your love can heal

Troubled little angel
Inconsistent
Flying blind most of the time
Don't know who to be [yeah]
Always rearranging the wreckage of her life
Ever holding tight to the hope that she'll be free

Needy little baby
Open up your eyes
Don't you be afraid to feel
Needy little baby
Hidin' deep inside
Don't you know your love can heal

I'm talking to you angel
Angel
Deep inside of me
I'm talking to you angel
Angel
One day you'll be free

Angel [Angel]
Angel [Angel]
Deep inside of me [inside...inside]
Talking to you angel [Angel]
Angel [Angel]
You'll be free


----------



## Nupe2

The Brady Bunch...Jamie Foxx style!

YouTube - Jamie Foxx - Brady Bunch


----------



## meangirl

The Last Goodnight



This is the clock upon the wall
This is the story of us all
This is the first sound of a newborn child,
Before he starts to crawl
This is the war that's never won
This is a soldier and his gun
This is the mother waiting by the phone,
Praying for her son

_[Chorus]_
Pictures of you, pictures of me
Hung upon your wall for the world to see
Pictures of you, pictures of me
Remind us all of what we used to be

There is a drug that cures it all
Blocked by the governmental wall
We are the scientists inside the lab,
Just waiting for the call
This earthquake weather has got me shaking inside
I'm high up and dry

_[Chorus]_

Confess to me, every secret moment
Every stolen promise you believed
Confess to me, all that lies between us
All that lies between you and me

We are the boxers in the ring
We are the bells that never sing
There is a title we can't win no matter
How hard we might swing

_[Chorus]_

_[Chorus Repeat]_


----------



## meangirl

*Staind*

It's Been Awhile




It's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
Since I first saw you
Since I could stand on my own two feet again
Since I could call you
But everything I can't
remember as ####ed up as it 
all may seem the consequences
that I've rendered I've stretched
myself beyond my means

It's been awhile
Since I could say that I wasn't addicted
Since I could say I love myself as well
Since I've gone and ####ed things
up just like I always do
But all that #### seems to
disappear when I'm with you
But everything I can't remember
as ####ed up as it may seem
The consequences that I've rendered,
I've gone and ####ed things up again.
Why must I feel this way
Just make this go away,
Just one more peaceful day

It's been awhile
Since I could look at myself straight
Since I said I'm sorry
Since I've seen the way
the candle lights your face
But I can still remember
just the way you taste
But everything I can't remember as
####ed up as it all may seem to be
I know it's me I cannot blame this on my
father he did the best he could for me

It's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
and it's been awhile since I said
I'm sorry


----------



## meangirl

*The Beatles*

Michelle 



Michelle, ma belle 
These are words that go together well 
My Michelle 

Michelle, ma belle 
Sont des mots qui vont tres bien ensemble 
tres bien ensemble 

I love you, I love you, I love you 
that's all I want to say 
Until I find a way 
I will say the only words I know you'll understand 

Michelle, ma belle 
Sont des mots qui vont tres bien ensemble 
tres bien ensemble 

I need to, I need to, I need to 
I need to make you see 
Oh, what you mean to me 
Until I do I'm hoping you will know what I mean 
I love you 

I want you, I want you, I want you 
I think you know by now 
I'll get to you some how 
Until I do I'm telling you so you'll understand 

Michelle, ma belle 
Sont des mots qui vont tres bien ensemble 
tres bien ensemble 
And I will say the only words I know that you'll understand 
My Michelle


----------



## meangirl

*The Stones*

Under My Thumb




Under my thumb
The girl who once had me down
Under my thumb
The girl who once pushed me around
It's down to me
The difference in the clothes she wears
Down to me, the change has come,
She's under my thumb
Ain't it the truth babe?
Under my thumb
The squirmin' dog who's just had her day
Under my thumb
A girl who has just changed her ways
It's down to me, yes it is
The way she does just what she's told
Down to me, the change has come
She's under my thumb
Ah, ah, say it's alright
Under my thumb
A siamese cat of a girl
Under my thumb
She's the sweetest, hmmm, pet in the world
It's down to me
The way she talks when she's spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She's under my thumb
Ah, take it easy babe
Yeah
It's down to me, oh yeah
The way she talks when she's spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She's under my thumb
Yeah, it feels alright
Under my thumb
Her eyes are just kept to herself
Under my thumb, well I
I can still look at someone else
It's down to me, oh that's what I said
The way she talks when she's spoken to
Down to me, the change has come,
She's under my thumb
Say, it's alright.
Say it's all...
Say it's all...
Take it easy babe
Take it easy babe
Feels alright
Take it, take it easy babe.


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Rolling Stones "Waiting On A Friend"


----------



## meangirl

*Elton John*

Levon



Levon wears his war wound like a crown
He calls his child Jesus
'Cause he likes the name
And he sends him to the finest school in town

Levon, Levon likes his money
He makes a lot they say
Spend his days counting
In a garage by the motorway

He was born a pauper to a pawn on a Christmas day
When the New York Times said God is dead 
And the war's begun
Alvin Tostig has a son today

And he shall be Levon
And he shall be a good man
And he shall be Levon
In tradition with the family plan
And he shall be Levon
And he shall be a good man
He shall be Levon

Levon sells cartoon balloons in town
His family business thrives
Jesus blows up balloons all day
Sits on the porch swing watching them fly

And Jesus, he wants to go to Venus
Leaving Levon far behind
Take a balloon and go sailing
While Levon, Levon slowly dies


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]

	Long Walk Home
Last night I stood at your doorstep
Trying to figure out what went wrong
You just slipped somethin' into my palm
Then you were gone
I could smell the same deep green of summer
Above me the same night sky was glowin'
In the distance I could see the town where I was born

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
A long walk home

In town I passed Sal's grocery
The barbershop on South Street
I looked into their faces
They were all rank strangers to me
The veterans' hall high up on the hill
Stood silent and alone
The diner was shuttered and boarded
With a sign that just said "gone"

It's gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Here everybody has a neighbor
Everybody has a friend
Everybody has a reason to begin again

My father said "Son, we're lucky in this town
It's a beautiful place to be born
It just wraps its arms around you
Nobody crowds you, nobody goes it alone.
That you know flag flying over the courthouse
Means certain things are set in stone
Who we are, what we'll do and what we won't."

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

Its gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
Hey pretty Darling, don't wait up for me
Gonna be a long walk home
It's gonna be a long walk home

It's gonna be a long walk home


----------



## meangirl

*Barenaked Ladies*

Pinch Me



It's the perfect time of year 
Somewhere far away from here 
I feel fine enough, I guess 
Considering everything's a mess 
There's a restaurant down the street 
Where hungry people like to eat 
I could walk but I'll just drive 
It's colder than it looks outside 

It's like a dream you try to remember 
But it's gone 
Then you try to scream 
But it only comes out as a yawn 
When you try to see the world 
Beyond your front door 
Take your time, is the way I rhyme gonna make you smile 
When you realize that a guy my size might take a while 
Just to try to figure out what all this is for 

It's the perfect time of day 
To throw all your cares away 
Put the sprinkler on the lawn 
And run through with my gym shorts on 
Take a drink right from the hose 
And change into some drier clothes 
Climb the stairs up to my room 
Sleep away the afternoon 

Like a dream you try to remember 
But it's gone 
Then you try to scream 
But it only comes out as a yawn 
When you try to see the world 
Beyond your front door 
Take your time is the way I rhyme gonna make you smile 
When you realize that a guy my size might take a while 
Just to try to figure out what all this is for 

Pinch me, pinch me, cause I'm still asleep 
Please God tell me that I'm still asleep 

On an evening such as this 
It's hard to tell if I exist 
If I pack the car and leave this town 
You'll notice that I'm not around 
I could hide out under there 
I just made you say "underwear" 
I could leave but I'll just stay 
All my stuff's here anyway 

Like a dream you try to remember 
But it's gone 
Then you try to scream 
But it only comes out as a yawn 
When you try to see the world 
Beyond your front door 
Take your time is the way I rhyme gonna make you smile 
When you realize that a guy my size might take a while 
Just to try to figure out what all this is for 

Pinch me 
Try to figure out what all this is for 
Pinch me 
Try to see the world beyond your front door 
Pinch me 
Try to figure out what all this is for


----------



## crabcake

*FLASHBACK TO THE 80s*

*Ozzy Osbourne/Lita Ford

Close My Eyes Forever


* 	Baby i get so scared inside and i don't really understand
is it love that is on my mind or is it fantasy
Heaven, is in the palm of my hand and its waiting here for you
what am i supposed to do with a child of prejudy

Chorus: 
If i close my eyes forever
would it all remain unchanged
if i close my eyes forever
would it all remain the same

Sometimes its hard to hold on so hard to hold on to all my
dreams
its not always what it seems when your face to face to me
like a dagger you stick me in the heart or taste the blood from
my blade
and when we're asleep would you shelter me in your warm and dark
grave

Chorus:
If i close my eyes forever
would it all remain unchanged
if i close my eyes forever
would it all remain the same

Will you ever take me
no i just can't take the pain
would you ever trust me
no i'll never feel the same

I know i've been so hard on you
i know i've told you lies
if i could have just one more wish
i would wipe the cobwebs from my eyes

Chorus: 
If i close my eyes forever
would it all remain unchanged
if i close my eyes forever 
would it all remain the same

Oh yeah

Close your eyes
Close your eyes 
you gotta close your eyes for me...

Damn the 80s were awesome!  :mullet:


----------



## RoseRed

crabcake said:


> *Ozzy Osbourne/Lita Ford
> 
> Close My Eyes Forever
> 
> 
> * 	Baby i get so scared inside and i don't really understand
> is it love that is on my mind or is it fantasy
> Heaven, is in the palm of my hand and its waiting here for you
> what am i supposed to do with a child of prejudy
> 
> Chorus:
> If i close my eyes forever
> would it all remain unchanged
> if i close my eyes forever
> would it all remain the same
> 
> Sometimes its hard to hold on so hard to hold on to all my
> dreams
> its not always what it seems when your face to face to me
> like a dagger you stick me in the heart or taste the blood from
> my blade
> and when we're asleep would you shelter me in your warm and dark
> grave
> 
> Chorus:
> If i close my eyes forever
> would it all remain unchanged
> if i close my eyes forever
> would it all remain the same
> 
> Will you ever take me
> no i just can't take the pain
> would you ever trust me
> no i'll never feel the same
> 
> I know i've been so hard on you
> i know i've told you lies
> if i could have just one more wish
> i would wipe the cobwebs from my eyes
> 
> Chorus:
> If i close my eyes forever
> would it all remain unchanged
> if i close my eyes forever
> would it all remain the same
> 
> Oh yeah
> 
> Close your eyes
> Close your eyes
> you gotta close your eyes for me...
> 
> Damn the 80s were awesome!  :mullet:



LOVE this song!  I have been meaning to post it, but always forget.


----------



## wpage

Onward Christian Soldiers...
Marching off to war.
With the Cross of Jesus
Going on Before...


----------



## toppick08

wpage said:


> Onward Christian Soldiers...
> Marching off to war.
> With the Cross of Jesus
> Going on Before...


----------



## Rael

Great googly moogly! 
Watch out where the huskies go, 
don't you eat that yellow smow!
_lyrics included on youtube_


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Chess Moves - One Night In Bangkok


----------



## meangirl

Jungle Fever

Ive got jungle fever, shes got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Shes gone black-boy crazy, Ive gone white-girl hazy
Aint no thinking maybe, were in love
Shes got jungle fever, Ive got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Ive gone white-girl crazy, shes gone black-boy hazy
Were each others baby, were in love

Ive got jungle fever, shes got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Shes gone black-boy crazy, Ive gone white-girl hazy
Aint no thinking maybe, were in love

She cant love me, I cant love her
Cause they say were the wrong color
Staring, gloating, laughing, looking
Like weve done something wrong
Because we show love strong, get real, come on
Calling us names too bad to mention
But we pay them no attention
For color blind are inner feelings
If we feel happiness
And know our loves the best, forget their mess

Ive got jungle fever, shes got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Shes gone black-boy crazy, Ive gone white-girl hazy
Aint no thinking maybe, were in love
Shes got jungle fever, Ive got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Ive gone white-girl crazy, shes gone black-boy hazy
Were each others baby, were in love

Everyones created equal
Hell with all you ignorant people
Trying to stereo type us
You really ought to quit
Cause you dont know jack, you make us sick
Get off my jock, youre trying to ride me
Because I got my girl beside me
Youll only make yourself look stupid
I love youre trying to dis
Cause weve got happiness, I bet youre pissed

Ive got jungle fever, shes got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Shes gone black-boy crazy, Ive gone white-girl hazy
Aint no thinking maybe, were in love
Shes got jungle fever, Ive got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Ive gone white-girl crazy, shes gone black-boy hazy
Were each others baby, were in love

Ive got jungle fever, shes got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Shes gone black-boy crazy, Ive gone white-girl hazy
Aint no thinking maybe, were in love
Shes got jungle fever, Ive got jungle fever
Weve got jungle fever, were in love
Ive gone white-girl crazy, shes gone black-boy hazy
Were each others baby, were in love


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Brilliant Disguise


	Brilliant Disguise
I hold you in my arms
as the band plays
What are those words whispered baby
just as you turn away
I saw you last night
out on the edge of town
I wanna read your mind
To know just what I've got in this new thing I've found
So tell me what I see
when I look in your eyes
Is that you baby
or just a brilliant disguise

I heard somebody call your name
from underneath our willow
I saw something tucked in shame
underneath your pillow
Well I've tried so hard baby
but I just can't see
What a woman like you
is doing with me
So tell me who I see
when I look in your eyes
Is that you baby
or just a brilliant disguise

Now look at me baby
struggling to do everything right
And then it all falls apart
when out go the lights
I'm just a lonely pilgrim
I walk this world in wealth
I want to know if it's you I don't trust
'cause I damn sure don't trust myself

Now you play the loving woman
I'll play the faithful man
But just don't look too close
into the palm of my hand
We stood at the alter
the gypsy swore our future was right
But come the wee wee hours
Well maybe baby the gypsy lied
So when you look at me
you better look hard and look twice
Is that me baby
or just a brilliant disguise

Tonight our bed is cold
I'm lost in the darkness of our love
God have mercy on the man
Who doubts what he's sure of


----------



## meangirl

*Eagles*

Life In The Fast Lane



He was a hard-headed man he was brutally handsome
And she was terminally pretty
She held him up and he held for ransom
In the heart of the cold, cold city
He had a nasty reputation as a cruel dude
They said he was ruthless said he was crude
They had one thing in common
They were good in bed
She said, faster, faster.
the lights are turning red.

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane

Are you with me so far? 

Eager for action hot for the game
The calling attraction the drop of the name
They knew all the right people
They took all the right pills
They threw outrageous parties
They paid heavenly bills
There were lines on the mirror, lines on her face
She pretended not to notice she was caught up in the race
Out every evening until it was light
He was too tired to make it she was too tired to fight about it

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane
Everything all the time
Life in the fast lane

Glowing and burning blinded by thirst
They didnt see the stop sign
Took a turn for the worse
She said, listen baby. you can hear the engine rev.
weve up and down this highway, havent seen a goddamn thing.
He said, call the doctor. I think Im gonna crash.
the doctor say hes coming but you gotta pay in cash.
They were rushing down that freeway,
Messed around and got lost
They didnt care they were just dieing to get off and it was

Life in the fast lane
Surely make you lose your mind
Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane
Everything all the time
Life in the fast lane

Life in the fast lane
Life in the fast lane


----------



## meangirl

Hotel California




On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air
Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
I had to stop for the night
There she stood in the doorway;
I heard the mission bell
And I was thinking to myself,
this could be heaven or this could be hell
Then she lit up a candle and she showed me the way
There were voices down the corridor,
I thought I heard them say...

Welcome to the hotel california
Such a lovely place
Such a lovely face
Plenty of room at the hotel california
Any time of year, you can find it here

Her mind is tiffany-twisted, she got the mercedes bends
She got a lot of pretty, pretty boys, that she calls friends
How they dance in the courtyard, sweet summer sweat.
Some dance to remember, some dance to forget

So I called up the captain,
please bring me my wine
He said, we havent had that spirit here since nineteen sixty nine
And still those voices are calling from far away,
Wake you up in the middle of the night
Just to hear them say...

Welcome to the hotel california
Such a lovely place
Such a lovely face
They livin it up at the hotel california
What a nice surprise, bring your alibis

Mirrors on the ceiling,
The pink champagne on ice
And she said we are all just prisoners here, of our own device
And in the masters chambers,
They gathered for the feast
The stab it with their steely knives,
But they just cant kill the beast

Last thing I remember, I was
Running for the door
I had to find the passage back
To the place I was before
relax, said the night man,
We are programmed to receive.
You can checkout any time you like,
But you can never leave!


----------



## meangirl

Desperado


Desperado, why dont you come to your senses? 
You been out ridin fences for so long now
Oh, youre a hard one
I know that you got your reasons
These things that are pleasin you
Can hurt you somehow

Don you draw the queen of diamonds, boy
Shell beat you if shes able
You know the queen of heats is always your best bet

Now it seems to me, some fine things
Have been laid upon your table
But you only want the ones that you cant get

Desperado, oh, you aint gettin no youger
Your pain and your hunger, theyre drivin you home
And freedom, oh freedom well, thats just some people talkin
Your prison is walking through this world all alone

Dont your feet get cold in the winter time? 
The sky wont snow and the sun wont shine
Its hard to tell the night time from the day
Youre loosin all your highs and lows
Aint it funny how the feeling goes away? 

Desperado, why dont you come to your senses? 
Come down from your fences, open the gate
It may be rainin, but theres a rainbow above you
You better let somebody love you, before its too late


----------



## Agee

tomchamp said:


> YouTube - Rolling Stones "Waiting On A Friend"


 
All time favorite Stones song... And this Video, is not the original video released with this song. Of course it's "You-Tube", so go figure...

Sorry, This thread started with a great Stones Song, and any there after, with "you-tube", lose their pa-zazza!


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:


> All time favorite Stones song... And this Video, is not the original video released with this song. Of course it's "You-Tube", so go figure...
> 
> Sorry, This thread started with a great Stones Song, and any there after, with "you-tube", lose their pa-zazza!


----------



## meangirl

*Skid Row*




Woke up to ear the sound of pouring rain,
The wind would whisper and I'd think of you.
And all the tears you cried, that called my name.
And when you needed me I came through.

I paint a picture of the days gone by,
When love went blind and you would make me see.
I'd stare a lifetime into your eyes.
So that I knew you were there for me,
Time after time, you were there for me.

Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand.
Love letters in the sand, I remember you.
Through the sleepless nights, and every endless day,
I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you.

We spend the summer with the top rolled down,
Wished ever after would be like this.
You said "I love you babe," without a sound.
I said I'd give my life for just one kiss.
I'd live for your smile, and die for your kiss.

Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand.
Love letters in the sand, I remember you.
Through the sleepless nights, and every endless day.
I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you.

We've had our share of hard times,
But that's the price we paid.
And through it all, we kept the promise that we made.
I swear you'll never be lonely.

Woke up to ear the sound of pouring rain,
Washed away a dream of you.
But nothing else could ever take you away,
'Cause you'll always be my dream come true,
Oh my darling, I love you!

Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand.
Love letters in the sand, I remember you.
Through the sleepless nights, and every endless day.
I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you.

Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand.
Love letters in the sand, I remember you.
Through the sleepless nights, and every endless day.
I'd wanna hear you say,
I remember
,I remember you
ohhh uhhh yeah


----------



## toppick08

meangirl said:


> Woke up to ear the sound of pouring rain,
> The wind would whisper and I'd think of you.
> And all the tears you cried, that called my name.
> And when you needed me I came through.
> 
> I paint a picture of the days gone by,
> When love went blind and you would make me see.
> I'd stare a lifetime into your eyes.
> So that I knew you were there for me,
> Time after time, you were there for me.
> 
> Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand.
> Love letters in the sand, I remember you.
> Through the sleepless nights, and every endless day,
> I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you.
> 
> We spend the summer with the top rolled down,
> Wished ever after would be like this.
> You said "I love you babe," without a sound.
> I said I'd give my life for just one kiss.
> I'd live for your smile, and die for your kiss.
> 
> Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand.
> Love letters in the sand, I remember you.
> Through the sleepless nights, and every endless day.
> I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you.
> 
> We've had our share of hard times,
> But that's the price we paid.
> And through it all, we kept the promise that we made.
> I swear you'll never be lonely.
> 
> Woke up to ear the sound of pouring rain,
> Washed away a dream of you.
> But nothing else could ever take you away,
> 'Cause you'll always be my dream come true,
> Oh my darling, I love you!
> 
> Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand.
> Love letters in the sand, I remember you.
> Through the sleepless nights, and every endless day.
> I'd wanna hear you say, I remember you.
> 
> Remember yesterday, walking hand in hand.
> Love letters in the sand, I remember you.
> Through the sleepless nights, and every endless day.
> I'd wanna hear you say,
> I remember
> ,I remember you
> ohhh uhhh yeah



....that's a classic.


----------



## outlawrc

My favorite from the Eagles:



There are stars
In the southern sky
Southward as you go
There is moonlight
And moss in the trees
Down the seven bridges road

Now I have loved you like a baby
Like some lonesome child
And I have loved you in a tame way
And I have loved you wild

Sometimes there’s a part of me
Has to turn form here and go
Running like a child from these warm stars
Down the seven bridges road

There are stars in the southern sky
And if ever you decide
You should go
There is a taste of time sweetened honey
Down the seven bridges road


----------



## nitwhit3286

*You Lie ~Reba McEntire*

We lie in the dark I know you're awake
The only sounds are the sounds this old house makes
Oh, how I long, I long to hear your voice
Desperate to talk, yearning to touch
Burning inside 'cause I want you so much
So I say I need you and leave you no choice

Chorus:
You lie you don't want to hurt me
So you lie, buy a little time, and I go along
What else can I do, maybe it's wrong
But you know how much I love you so you lie
'Til you can find a way to say goodbye
You lie

How long until you just can't go on
And the urge to break loose is just too strong
You should let go that's what you wanna do
Oh but you don't know (you don't know)
If it's the right thing to do

Chorus:
So you lie you don't want to hurt me
So you lie, buy a little time, and I go along
What else can I do, maybe it's wrong
But you know how much I love you so you lie
'Til you can find a way to say goodbye
Oh You lie
You lie
Oh You lie
Oh You lie
You lie


----------



## mAlice

YouTube - Sweet-Love is Like Oxygen ( 12" long version )


----------



## mAlice

way back...

YouTube - HAROLD DORMAN / MOUNTAIN OF LOVE


----------



## mAlice

YouTube - Barbara Lynn - You'll Lose A Good Thing


----------



## mAlice

Ooh!  I've always loved this one.

YouTube - Groovin' - The Young Rascals


----------



## Nupe2

Carlos Santana - Song of the Wind

YouTube - Carlos Santana - Song of the Wind


----------



## Nupe2

mAlice said:


> Ooh!  I've always loved this one.
> 
> YouTube - Groovin' - The Young Rascals



Great Choice!


----------



## mAlice

Nupe2 said:


> Carlos Santana - Song of the Wind
> 
> YouTube - Carlos Santana - Song of the Wind


----------



## meangirl

*Lifehouse*

You and Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCe2GwscXgo

what day is it
and in what month
this clock never seemed so alive
I can't keep up
and I can't back down
I've been losing so much time

cause it's you and me and all of the people
with nothing to do
nothing to lose
and it's you and me and all of the people
and I don't know why
I can't keep my eyes off of you

all of the things that I want to say
just aren't coming out right
I'm tripping inwards
you got my head spinning
I don't know where to go from here

cause it's you and me and all of the people
with nothing to do
nothing to prove
and it's you and me and all of the people
and I don't know why
I can't keep my eyes off of you

there's something about you now
I can't quite figure out
everything she does is beautiful
everything she does is right

you and me and all of the people
with nothing to do
nothing to lose
and it's you and me and all of the people
and I don't know why
I can't keep my eyes off of you

you and me and all of the people
with nothing to do
nothing to prove
and it's you and me and all of the people
and I don't know why
I can't keep my eyes off of you

what day is it
and in what month
this clock never seemed so alive


----------



## meangirl

Hanging By A Moment

YouTube - Lifehouse - Hanging By A Moment

Desperate for changing 
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
Chasing after you 
I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 

Forgetting all I'm lacking 
Completely incomplete 
I'll take your invitation 
You take all of me now... 

I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you 

There's nothing else to lose 
There's nothing else to find 
There's nothing in the world 
That can change my mind 
There is nothing else 
There is nothing else 
There is nothing else 

Desperate for changing 
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
Chasing after you.... 

I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you 

Just hanging by a moment (here with you) 
Hanging by a moment (here with you) 
Hanging by a moment here with you


----------



## toppick08

mAlice said:


> YouTube - Sweet-Love is Like Oxygen ( 12" long version )


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - Ratt - You're In Love


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - Ratt - Lay It Down


----------



## tomchamp

*Three's*

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]


----------



## FireBrand

*Doobie Bros. - Clear as the Driven Snow*


----------



## meangirl

*Love this one...*

Biatch! 



I hate the world today
Your so good to me, I know
But I cant change
Tried to tell you but you looked at me like maybe Im an angel underneath
Innocent and sweet

Yesterday I cried
You must have been relieved to see the softer side
I can understand how youd be so confused
I dont envy you
Im a little bit of everything
All rolled into one

Im a #####
Im a lover
Im a child
Im a mother
Im a sinner
Im a saint
I do not feel ashamed
Im your hell
Im you dream
Im nothing in between
You know you wouldnt want it any other way

So take me as I am
This may mean youll have to be a stronger man
Rest assured that when I start to make you nervous
And Im going to extremes
Tomorrow I will change
And today wont mean a thing

Im a #####
Im a lover
Im a child
Im a mother
Im a sinner
Im a saint
I do not feel ashamed
Im your hell
Im you dream
Im nothing in between
You know you wouldnt want it any other way

Just when you think you got me figured out
The seasons already changin
I think its cool you do whatcha do
And dont try to save me

Im a #####
Im a lover
Im a child
Im a mother
Im a sinner
Im a saint
I do not feel ashamed
Im your hell
Im you dream
Im nothing in between
You know you wouldnt want it any other way

Im a #####
Im a tease
Im a goddess on my knees
When youre hurt
When you suffer
Im your angel undercover
Ive been numb
Im revived
Cant say Im not alive
You know I wouldnt want it any other way


----------



## meangirl

*Cheap Trick*

The Flame



Another night slowly closes in, 
And I feel so lonely. 
Touching heat freezing on my skin, 
I pretend you still hold me. 
I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep. 
I'm in too far, I'm in way too deep over you. 
I can't believe you're gone. 
You were the first, you'll be the last. 

Wherever you go, I'll be with you. 
Whatever you want, I'll give it to you. 
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon. 
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain, 
I will be the flame. 
I will be the flame. 

Watching shadows move across the wall, 
I feel so frightened. 
I wanna run to you, I wanna call, 
But I've been hit by lightening. 
Just can't stand up for fallin' apart. 
Can't see through this veil across my heart, over you. 
You'll always be the one. 
You were the first, you'll be the last. 

Wherever you go, I'll be with you. 
Whatever you want, I'll give it to you. 
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon. 
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain, 
I will be the flame. 
I will be the flame. 

I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep. 
I'm in too far, I'm in way too deep over you. 
You'll always be the one. 
You were the first, you'll be the last. 

Wherever you go, I'll be with you. 
Whatever you want, I'll give it to you. 
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon. 
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain, 
I will be the flame. 
I will be the flame. 

Whatever you want, I'll give it to you. 
Wherever you go, I'll be with you. 
And whatever you want, I'll give it to you


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:


> The Flame
> 
> 
> 
> Another night slowly closes in,
> And I feel so lonely.
> Touching heat freezing on my skin,
> I pretend you still hold me.
> I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep.
> I'm in too far, I'm in way too deep over you.
> I can't believe you're gone.
> You were the first, you'll be the last.
> 
> Wherever you go, I'll be with you.
> Whatever you want, I'll give it to you.
> Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon.
> Remember: after the fire, after all the rain,
> I will be the flame.
> I will be the flame.
> 
> Watching shadows move across the wall,
> I feel so frightened.
> I wanna run to you, I wanna call,
> But I've been hit by lightening.
> Just can't stand up for fallin' apart.
> Can't see through this veil across my heart, over you.
> You'll always be the one.
> You were the first, you'll be the last.
> 
> Wherever you go, I'll be with you.
> Whatever you want, I'll give it to you.
> Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon.
> Remember: after the fire, after all the rain,
> I will be the flame.
> I will be the flame.
> 
> I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep.
> I'm in too far, I'm in way too deep over you.
> You'll always be the one.
> You were the first, you'll be the last.
> 
> Wherever you go, I'll be with you.
> Whatever you want, I'll give it to you.
> Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon.
> Remember: after the fire, after all the rain,
> I will be the flame.
> I will be the flame.
> 
> Whatever you want, I'll give it to you.
> Wherever you go, I'll be with you.
> And whatever you want, I'll give it to you




Yes you where a Cheap Trick.


----------



## meangirl

*more Cheap Trick*

Surrender


----------



## meangirl

UB40
Can't Help Falling In Love With You



Wise men say, only fools rush in. 
But I can't help falling in love with you 
Shall I stay? Would it be a sin? 
I can't help falling in love with you 

As the river flows gently to the sea 
Darling so we go, some things were meant to be 
Take my hand take my whole heart too 
'Cause i can't help falling in love with you 

As the river flows gently to the sea 
Darling so we go, some things were meant to be 
Take my hand take my whole heart too 
'Cause i can't help falling in love with you


----------



## meangirl

*Elton John*



When are you gonna come down 
When are you going to land 
I should have stayed on the farm 
I should have listened to my old man 

You know you can't hold me forever 
I didn't sign up with you 
I'm not a present for your friends to open 
This boy's too young to be singing the blues 

So goodbye yellow brick road 
Where the dogs of society howl 
You can't plant me in your penthouse 
I'm going back to my plough 

Back to the howling old owl in the woods 
Hunting the horny back toad 
Oh I've finally decided my future lies 
Beyond the yellow brick road 

What do you think you'll do then 
I bet that'll shoot down your plane 
It'll take you a couple of vodka and tonics 
To set you on your feet again 

Maybe you'll get a replacement 
There's plenty like me to be found 
Mongrels who ain't got a penny 
Sniffing for tidbits like you on the ground


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


> When are you gonna come down
> When are you going to land
> I should have stayed on the farm
> I should have listened to my old man
> 
> You know you can't hold me forever
> I didn't sign up with you
> I'm not a present for your friends to open
> This boy's too young to be singing the blues
> 
> So goodbye yellow brick road
> Where the dogs of society howl
> You can't plant me in your penthouse
> I'm going back to my plough
> 
> Back to the howling old owl in the woods
> Hunting the horny back toad
> Oh I've finally decided my future lies
> Beyond the yellow brick road
> 
> What do you think you'll do then
> I bet that'll shoot down your plane
> It'll take you a couple of vodka and tonics
> To set you on your feet again
> 
> Maybe you'll get a replacement
> There's plenty like me to be found
> Mongrels who ain't got a penny
> Sniffing for tidbits like you on the ground



 meangirl


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> meangirl


 
Thanks! I love watching his old videos.


----------



## meangirl

*Guns N Roses*

Civil War


"What we've got here is failure to communicate.
Some men you just can't reach...
So, you get what we had here last week,
which is the way he wants it!
Well, he gets it!
N' I don't like it any more than you men." *


Look at your young men fighting
Look at your women crying
Look at your young men dying
The way they've always done before


Look at the hate we're breeding
Look at the fear we're feeding
Look at the lives we're leading
The way we've always done before


My hands are tied
The billions shift from side to side
And the wars go on with brainwashed pride
For the love of God and our human rights
And all these things are swept aside
By bloody hands time can't deny
And are washed away by your genocide
And history hides the lies of our civil wars


D'you wear a black armband
When they shot the man
Who said "Peace could last forever"
And in my first memories
They shot Kennedy
I went numb when I learned to see
So I never fell for Vietnam
We got the wall of D.C. to remind us all
That you can't trust freedom
When it's not in your hands
When everybody's fightin'
For their promised land


And
I don't need your civil war
It feeds the rich while it buries the poor
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war


Look at the shoes your filling
Look at the blood we're spilling
Look at the world we're killing
The way we've always done before
Look in the doubt we've wallowed
Look at the leaders we've followed
Look at the lies we've swallowed
And I don't want to hear no more


My hands are tied
For all I've seen has changed my mind
But still the wars go on as the years go by
With no love of God or human rights
'Cause all these dreams are swept aside
By bloody hands of the hypnotized
Who carry the cross of homicide
And history bears the scars of our civil wars


"We practice selective annihilation of mayors
And government officials
For example to create a vacuum
Then we fill that vacuum
As popular war advances
Peace is closer" **


I don't need your civil war
It feeds the rich while it buries the poor
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
And I don't need your civil war
I don't need your civil war
I don't need your civil war
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war
I don't need one more war


I don't need one more war
Whaz so civil 'bout war anyway


----------



## Rael

If you see something that looks like a star
And its shooting up out of the ground
And your head is spinning from a loud guitar
And you just cant escape from the sound
Dont worry too much, itll happen to you
We were children once, playing with toys
And the thing that youre hearing is only the sound of
The low spark of high-heeled boys

The percentage youre paying is too high priced
While youre living beyond all your means
And the man in the suit has just bought a new car
From the profit hes made on your dreams
But today you just read that the man was shot dead
By a gun that didnt make any noise
But it wasnt the bullet that laid him to rest was
The low spark of high-heeled boys

If you had just a minute to breathe and they granted you one final wish
Would you ask for something like another chance?
Or something similar as this? dont worry too much
Itll happen to you as sure as your sorrows are joys
And the thing that disturbs you is only the sound of
The low spark of high-heeled boys

If I gave you everything that I owned and asked for nothing in return
Would you do the same for me as I would for you?
Or take me for a ride, and strip me of everything including my pride
But spirit is something that no one destroys
And the sound that Im hearing is only the sound
The low spark of high-heeled boys


----------



## meangirl

*Three Days Grace*

(I hate) Everything about You



Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I haven’t missed you yet

Every roommate kept awake
By every sigh and scream we make
All the feelings that I get
But I still don’t miss you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I haven’t missed you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Only when I stop to think
About you, I know
Only when you stop to think
About me, do you know

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
You hate everything about me
Why do you love me

I hate
You hate
I hate
You love me

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you


----------



## FireBrand

*Ian Gillan Band - Child in Time*



CHILD IN TIME 
(Blackmore Gillan Glover Lord Paice)

Sweet child in time 
you'll see the line
The line that's drawn between
Good and bad
See the blind man
Shooting at the world
Bullets flying
Taking toll
If you've been bad
And I bet you have
And you've not been hit
By flying lead
You'd better close your eyes
You'd better bow your head
Wait for the ricochet


----------



## Kerad

*Random strings of insanity....*

...(Pt. 1)...


You look so fine
I want to break your heart
And give you mine
You're taking me over

It's so insane
You've got me tethered and chained
I hear your name
And I'm falling over....................


----------



## meangirl

*Touch myself...*





I love myself I want you to love me
When I feel down I want you above me
I search myself I want you to find me
I forget myself I want you to remind me

I dont want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
Ooh I dont want anybody else oh no, oh no, oh no

Youre the one who makes me come running
Youre the sun who makes me shine
When youre around Im always laughing
I want to make you mine

I close my eyes and see you before me
Think I would die if you were to ignore me
A fool could see just how much I adore you
I get down on my knees I do anything for you

I dont want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
Ooh I dont want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no

I want you I dont want anybody else
And when I think about you I touch myself
Ooh, ooh, oo, oo ahh

I dont want anybody else when I think about you
I touch myself ooh I dont want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no


----------



## sunflower




----------



## FireBrand

*Rod Stewart & the Faces*


----------



## FireBrand

*King Crimson*



The rusted chains of prison moons
Are shattered by the sun.
I walk a road, horizons change
The tournament's begun.
The purple piper plays his tune,
The choir softly sing;
Three lullabies in an ancient tongue,
For the court of the crimson king.

The keeper of the city keys
Put shutters on the dreams.
I wait outside the pilgrim's door
With insufficient schemes.
The black queen chants
the funeral march,
The cracked brass bells will ring;
To summon back the fire witch
To the court of the crimson king.

The gardener plants an evergreen
Whilst trampling on a flower.
I chase the wind of a prism ship
To taste the sweet and sour.
The pattern juggler lifts his hand;
The orchestra begin.
As slowly turns the grinding wheel
In the court of the crimson king.

On soft grey mornings widows cry,
The wise men share a joke;
I run to grasp divining signs
To satisfy the hoax.
The yellow jester does not play
But gently pulls the strings
And smiles as the puppets dance
In the court of the crimson king.


----------



## unixpirate

YouTube - UB 40 - red red wine


----------



## unixpirate

YouTube - Nelly



Tell me your not chair dancin'!


----------



## sunflower

unixpirate said:


> Tell me your not chair dancin'!


----------



## meangirl

Listen up dammit. 


Here we are, just the two of us together
Takin' this crazy chance to be all alone
We both know that we should not be together
‘Cause if we’re found out, it could mess up
Both our happy homes

I hate to think about us all meetin' up together
‘Cause as soon as I look at you it will show on my face, yeah
Then they’ll know that we’ve been loving each other
We can’t let ‘em know, no, no, no
We can’t leave a trace

Secret lovers, yeah, that’s what we are
We shouldn't be together
But we can’t let go, no, no
‘Cause we love each other so
Ooh…ooh…

Sittin’ at home, I do nothin’ all day
But I think about you and hope that you’re okay
Hopin’ you’ll call before anyone gets home
I wait anxiously alone by the phone

How could something so wrong be so right
I wish we didn’t have to keep our love out of sight, yeah
Livin' two lives just ain’t easy at all




But we gotta hang on in there or fall

CHORUS:
Secret lovers, yeah, that’s what we are
Tryin’ so hard to hide the way we feel
‘Cause we both belong to someone else
But we can’t let go
‘Cause what we feel is, oh, so real
So real, so real

You and me, are we fair
Is this cruel or do we care
Can they tell what’s in our minds
Maybe they’ve had secret loves all of the time

In the middle of makin' love we notice the time
We both get nervous ‘cause it’s way after nine

Even though we hate it, we know it’s time that we go
We gotta be careful so that no one will know

CHORUS
So real, so real


----------



## unixpirate

meangirl said:


> Listen up dammit.
> 
> 
> Here we are, just the two of us together
> Takin' this crazy chance to be all alone
> We both know that we should not be together
> ‘Cause if we’re found out, it could mess up
> Both our happy homes
> 
> I hate to think about us all meetin' up together
> ‘Cause as soon as I look at you it will show on my face, yeah
> Then they’ll know that we’ve been loving each other
> We can’t let ‘em know, no, no, no
> We can’t leave a trace
> 
> Secret lovers, yeah, that’s what we are
> We shouldn't be together
> But we can’t let go, no, no
> ‘Cause we love each other so
> Ooh…ooh…
> 
> Sittin’ at home, I do nothin’ all day
> But I think about you and hope that you’re okay
> Hopin’ you’ll call before anyone gets home
> I wait anxiously alone by the phone
> 
> How could something so wrong be so right
> I wish we didn’t have to keep our love out of sight, yeah
> Livin' two lives just ain’t easy at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we gotta hang on in there or fall
> 
> CHORUS:
> Secret lovers, yeah, that’s what we are
> Tryin’ so hard to hide the way we feel
> ‘Cause we both belong to someone else
> But we can’t let go
> ‘Cause what we feel is, oh, so real
> So real, so real
> 
> You and me, are we fair
> Is this cruel or do we care
> Can they tell what’s in our minds
> Maybe they’ve had secret loves all of the time
> 
> In the middle of makin' love we notice the time
> We both get nervous ‘cause it’s way after nine
> 
> Even though we hate it, we know it’s time that we go
> We gotta be careful so that no one will know
> 
> CHORUS
> So real, so real



I for sure listened.


----------



## meangirl

meangirl said:


> The Flame
> 
> 
> 
> Another night slowly closes in,
> And I feel so lonely.
> Touching heat freezing on my skin,
> I pretend you still hold me.
> I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep.
> I'm in too far, I'm in way too deep over you.


 

This one.


----------



## Kerad

*Seether*

*Fine Again*


It seems like every day’s the same
and I’m left to discover on my own
It seems like everything is gray
and there’s no color to behold
They say it’s over and I’m fine again, yeah
Try to stay sober feels like I’m dying here

And I am aware now of how
everything’s gonna be fine one day
Too late, I’m in hell I am prepared now,
seems everyone’s gonna be fine
One day too late, just as well

I feel the dream in me expire
and there’s no one left to blame it on
I hear you label me a liar
‘cause I can’t seem to get this through
You say it’s over, I can sigh again, yeah
Why try to stay sober when I’m dying here

And I am aware now of how
everything’s gonna be fine one day
Too late, I’m in hell
I am prepared now,
seems everyone’s gonna be fine
One day too late; just as well

And I’m not scared now.
I must assure you,
you’re never gonna get away
And I’m not scared now.
And I’m not scared now. No…

I am aware now of how
everything’s gonna be fine one day
Too late, I’m in hell
I am prepared now
seems everyone’s gonna be fine
One day too late, just as well
I am prepared now,
seems everything’s gonna be fine for me
For me; for myself.
For me, for me, for myself
For me, for me, for myself


----------



## Kerad

*
Velvet Revolver*: Fall To Pieces


(test)

It's been a long year
Since you've been gone
I've been alone here
I've grown old
I fall to pieces, I'm falling
Fell to pieces and I'm still falling

Every time I'm falling down
All alone I fall to pieces

I keep a journal of memories
I'm feeling lonely, I can't breathe
I fall to pieces, I'm falling
Fell to pieces and I'm still falling

All the years I've tried
With more to go
Will the memories die
I'm waiting
Will I find you
Can I find you
We're falling down
I'm falling


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - The Cult - FireWoman


----------



## Rael

Glad to finally find this one on youtube. Probably the greatest song Tony Banks ever penned, though he never played it live (too many keyboard pieces in the instrumental section, I imagine). 

A story of one who decides to leave for something better, only to regret it later and wish to be back. Lots of metaphors here: Sand and desert is to loneliness, as rain is to what he once had and dreams to have again. Here's a link that explains it in more detail:  "Mad Man Moon"

Follow along, and enjoy. 


Was it summer when the river ran dry,
Or was it just another dam?
When the evil of a snowflake in June
Could still be a source of relief.
O how I love you, I once cried long ago,
But I was the one who decided to go.
To search beyond the final crest,
Though I'd heard it said just birds could dwell so high.

So I pretended to have wings for my arms
And took off in the air.
I flew to places which the clouds never see,
Too close to the deserts of sand,
Where a thousand mirages, the shepherds of lies
Forced me to land and take a disguise.
I would welcome a horses kick to send me back
If I could find a horse not made of sand.

If this desert's all there'll ever be
Then tell me what becomes of me.
A fall of rain?
That must have been another of your dreams,
A dream of mad man moon.

Hey man,
I'm the sand man.
And boy have I news for you;
They're gonna throw you in gaol
And you know they can't fail
cos' sand is thicker than blood.
But a prison in sand
Is a haven in hell,
For a gaol can give you a goal
[and a] goal can find you a role
On a muddy pitch in Newcastle,
Where it rains so much
You can't wait for a touch
Of sun and sand, sun and sand...

Within the valley of shadowless death
They pray for thunderclouds and rain,
But to the multitude who stand in the rain
Heaven is where the sun shines.
The grass will be greener 'til the stems turn to brown
And thoughts will fly higher till the earth brings them down.
Forever caught in desert lands one has to learn
To disbelieve the sea.

If this desert's all there'll ever be
Then tell me what becomes of me.
A fall of rain?
That must have been another of your dreams,
A dream of mad man moon.


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Radio Nowhere

I was tryin' to find my way home
But all I heard was a drone
Bouncing off a satellite
Crushin' the last lone American night
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?

I was spinnin' 'round a dead dial
Just another lost number in a file
Dancin' down a dark hole
Just searchin' for a world with some soul

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm
I just want to hear some rhythm

I want a thousand guitars
I want pounding drums
I want a million different voices speaking in tongues

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I was driving through the misty rain
Searchin' for a mystery train
Boppin' through the wild blue
Tryin' to make a connection to you

This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
This is radio nowhere, is there anybody alive out there?
Is there anybody alive out there?

I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel some rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm
I just want to feel your rhythm


----------



## otter




----------



## otter

*Rosanna*


----------



## Agee

Rael said:


> If you see something that looks like a star
> And its shooting up out of the ground
> And your head is spinning from a loud guitar
> And you just cant escape from the sound
> Dont worry too much, itll happen to you
> We were children once, playing with toys
> And the thing that youre hearing is only the sound of
> The low spark of high-heeled boys
> 
> The percentage youre paying is too high priced
> While youre living beyond all your means
> And the man in the suit has just bought a new car
> From the profit hes made on your dreams
> But today you just read that the man was shot dead
> By a gun that didnt make any noise
> But it wasnt the bullet that laid him to rest was
> The low spark of high-heeled boys
> 
> If you had just a minute to breathe and they granted you one final wish
> Would you ask for something like another chance?
> Or something similar as this? dont worry too much
> Itll happen to you as sure as your sorrows are joys
> And the thing that disturbs you is only the sound of
> The low spark of high-heeled boys
> 
> If I gave you everything that I owned and asked for nothing in return
> Would you do the same for me as I would for you?
> Or take me for a ride, and strip me of everything including my pride
> But spirit is something that no one destroys
> And the sound that Im hearing is only the sound
> The low spark of high-heeled boys


 
Classic "Traffic"


----------



## Agee

This is our fork in the road
Love's last episode, there's nowhere to go
You've made your choice, now it's up to me
To bow out gracefully, tho' you hold the key

Whenever you call me, I'll be there
Whenever you want me, I'll be there
Whenever you need me, I'll be there
I'll be around

Whenever you call me, I'll be there
Whenever you want me, I'll be there
Whenever you need me, I'll be there
I'll be around

I knew just what to say
Love's last episode, there's nowhere to go
There's always a chance a tiny spark remains
And sparks turn into flames
And love can burn over again

Whenever you call me, I'll be there
Whenever you want me, I'll be there
Whenever you need me, I'll be there
I'll be around

Whenever you call me, I'll be there
Whenever you want me, I'll be there
Whenever you need me, I'll be there
I'll be around


----------



## Agee

I play nights in the spanish part of town
Ive got music in my hands
The work is hard to find
But that dont get me down
Rosalinda understands

Crazy latin dancing solo down in herald square
Oh havana Ive been searching for you everywhere
And though Ill never be there
I know what I would see there
I can always find my cuban skies
In rosalindas eyes

When she smiles she gives everything to me
When shes all alone she cries
And Id do anything to take away her tears
Because theyre rosalindas eyes

Senorita dont be lonely, I will soon be there
Oh havana Ive been searching for you everywhere
Ive got a chance to make it
Its time for me to take it
Ill return before the fire dies
In rosalindas eyes

All alone in a puerto rican band
Union wages, wedding clothes
Hardly anyone has seen how good I am
But rosalinda says she knows

Crazy latin dancing solo down in herald square
Oh havana Ive been searching for you everywhere
And though Ill never be there
I know what I would see there
I can always find my cuban skies
In rosalindas eyes


----------



## Agee

A bottle of white, a bottle of red
Perhaps a bottle of rose instead
Well get a table near the street
In our old familiar place
You and I - face to face

A bottle of red, a bottle of white
It all depends on your appetite
Ill meet you any time you want
In our italian restaurant.

Things are okay with me these days
Got a good job, got a good office
Got a new wife, got a new life
And the familys fine
We lost touch long ago
You lost weight I did not know
You could ever look so good after so much time.

I remember those days hanging out at the village green
Engineer boots, leather jackets and tight blue jeans
Drop a dime in the box play the song about new orleans
Cold beer, hot lights
My sweet romantic teenage nights

Brenda and eddie were the popular steadies
And the king and the queen of the prom
Riding around with the car top down and the radio on
Nobody looked any finer
Or was more of a hit at the parkway diner
We never knew we could want more than that out of life
Surely brenda and eddie would always know how to survive.

Brenda and eddy were still going steady in the summer of 75
When they decided the marriage would be at the end of july
Everyone said they were crazy
Brenda you know youre much too lazy
Eddie could never afford to live that kind of life.
But there we were wavin brenda and eddie goodbye.

They got an apartment with deep pile carpet
And a couple of paintings from sears
A big waterbed that they bought with the bread
They had saved for a couple of years
They started to fight when the money got tight
And they just didnt count on the tears.

They lived for a while in a very nice style
But its always the same in the end
They got a divorce as a matter of course
And they parted the closest of friends
Then the king and the queen went back to the green
But you can never go back there again.

Brenda and eddie had had it already by the summer of 75
From the high to the low to the end of the show
For the rest of their lives
They couldnt go back to the greasers
The best they could do was pick up the pieces
We always knew they would both find a way to get by
Thats all I heard about brenda and eddie
Cant tell you more than I told you already
And here we are wavin brenda and eddie goodbye.

A bottle of red, a bottle of white
Whatever kind of mood youre in tonight
Ill meet you anytime you want
In our italian restaurant.


----------



## Agee

Bobbys driving through the city tonight-
Through the lights-
In a hot new rent-a-car.
He joins the lover in his heavy machine-
Its a scene down on sunset boulevard.

Say goodbye to hollywood
Say goodbye my baby.
Say goodbye to hollywood,
Say goodbye my baby.

Johnnys taking care of things for awhile-
And his style is so right for troubadors.
They got him sitting with his back to the door
Now he wont be my fast gun anymore.

Moving on is a chance that you take every time you try to stay together.
Say a word out of line and you find that the friends you had are gone-
Forever...forever.
So many faces in and out of my life,
Some will last, some will just be now and then.
Life is a series of hellos and good-byes-
Im afraid its time for goodbye again.


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - The Beatles - The Long and Winding Road


----------



## (((echo)))

"SICK PUPPIES"
"My World"

I'm not comin' back
I'm not gonna react
I'm not doin' #### for you.
I'm not sittin' around while you are tearin' it down around us.
I'm not livin' a lie while you swim in denial
'Cause you're already dead and gone
You leave me out on the curb just like everyone else before you.

Welcome to my world
Where everyone I ever need always ends up leaving me alone.
Another lesson burned
And I'm drowning in the ashes
Kicking
Screaming
Welcome to my world

I don't care what you think I'm not seeing a shrink.
I'm not doing this again.
I'm not another student or a mother to take your #### out on
So let's see what you got, let's see what you're not
And what ever else you pretend
You've defended my intentions long enough

Welcome to my world
Where everyone I ever need always ends up leaving me alone.

Another lesson burned
And I'm drowning in the ashes
Kicking
Screaming
Welcome to my world

So here I am again.
In the middle of the end.
And the choice I wish I made
I always make too late

Welcome to my world
Where everyone I ever need always ends up leaving me alone.
Another lesson burned
And I'm drowning in the ashes
Kicking
Screaming
Welcome to my world.

My world
My world (welcome to my world)
My world
My world (welcome to my world)
My world
Welcome baby.


----------



## tomchamp

*Ringo?*

What's he sitting in?
YouTube - beatles - help! - you've got to hide your love away


----------



## meangirl

*Billy Joel*



Oh, oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
Oh, oh, oh, oh 
For the longest time
If you said goodbye to me tonight
There would still be music left to write
What else could I do
I'm so inspired by you
That hasn't happened for the longest time

Once I thought my innocence was gone
Now I know that happiness goes on
That's where you found me
When you put your arms around me
I haven't been there for the longest time

Oh, oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
Oh, oh, oh, oh
For the longest
I'm that voice you're hearing in the hall
And the greatest miracle of all
Is how I need you
And how you needed me too
That hasn't happened for the longest time

Maybe this won't last very long
But you feel so right
And I could be wrong
Maybe I've been hoping too hard
But I've gone this far
And it's more than I hoped for

Who knows how much further we'll go on
Maybe I'll be sorry when you're gone
I'll take my chances
I forgot how nice romance is
I haven't been there for the longest time

I had second thoughts at the start
I said to myself
Hold on to your heart
Now I know the woman that you are
You're wonderful so far
And it's more than I hoped for

I don't care what consequence it brings
I have been a fool for lesser things
I want you so bad
I think you ought to know that
I intend to hold you for the longest time


----------



## Kerad

_*Jet*_
*Look What You've Done*


Take my photo off the wall
If it just won't sing for you
'Cause all that's left has gone away
And there's nothing there for you to prove

Oh, look what you've done
You've made a fool of everyone
Oh well, it seems likes such fun
Until you lose what you had won

Give me back my point of view
'Cause I just can't think for you
I can hardly hear you say
What should I do, well you choose

Oh, look what you've done
You've made a fool of everyone
Oh well, it seems likes such fun
Until you lose what you had won

Oh, look what you've done
You've made a fool of everyone
A fool of everyone
A fool of everyone

Take my photo off the wall
If it just won't sing for you
'Cause all that's left has gone away
And there's nothing there for you to do

Oh, look what you've done
You've made a fool of everyone
Oh well, it seems likes such fun
Until you lose what you had won

Oh, look what you've done
You've made a fool of everyone
A fool of everyone
A fool of everyone


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> _*Jet*_
> *Look What You've Done*


 
Excellent song!


----------



## Kerad

*Motley Crue...*

...what could have been.


----------



## ocean733

Kerad said:


> ...what could have been.


 
It worked, although the video kept freezing.  1991!  

Thanks!


----------



## FireBrand

*Nick Drake - Pink Moon*

I saw it written and I saw it say
Pink moon is on its way
And none of you stand so tall
Pink moon gonna get you all
Its a pink moon
Its a pink, pink, pink, pink, pink moon.


----------



## Lilypad

*Who Knew*

You took my hand
You showed me how
You promised me you'd be around
Uh huh
That's right
I took your words
And I believed
In everything
You said to me
Yeah huh
That's right

If someone said three years from now
You'd be long gone
I'd stand up and punch them up
Cause they're all wrong
I know better
Cause you said forever
And ever
Who knew

Remember when we were such fools
And so convinced and just too cool
Oh no
No no
I wish I could touch you again
I wish I could still call you friend
I'd give anything

When someone said count your blessings now
For they're long gone
I guess I just didn't know how
I was all wrong
They knew better
Still you said forever
And ever
Who knew

Yeah yeah
I'll keep you locked in my head
Until we meet again
Until we
Until we meet again
And I won't forget you my friend
What happened

If someone said three years from now
You'd be long gone
I'd stand up and punch them out
Cause they're all wrong and
That last kiss
I'll cherish
Until we meet again
And time makes
It harder
I wish I could remember
But I keep
Your memory
You visit me in my sleep
My darling
Who knew
My darling
My darling
Who knew
My darling
I miss you
My darling
Who knew
Who knew 

For Mary and Charlie


----------



## FireBrand

*Montrose - Bad Motor Scooter w/Sammy*


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - I Got a Feeling - The Beatles

I've got a feeling, a feeling deep inside
Oh yeah, Oh yeah. (that's right.)
I've got a feeling, a feeling I can't hide
Oh no. no. Oh no! Oh no.
Yeah! Yeah! I've got a feeling. Yeah!

Oh please believe me, I'd hate to miss the train
Oh yeah, yeah, oh yeah.
And if you leave me I won't be late again
Oh no, oh no, oh no.
Yeah Yeah I've got a feeling, yeah.
I got a feeling.

All these years I've been wandering around,
Wondering how come nobody told me
All that I was looking for was somebody
Who looked like you.

I've got a feeling that keeps me on my toes
Oh yeah, Oh yeah.
I've got a feeling, I think that everybody knows.
Oh yeah, Oh yeah, Oh yeah.
Yeah! Yeah! I've got a feeling. Yeah!

Ev'rybody had a hard year.
Ev'rybody had a good time.
Ev'rybody had a wet dream.
Ev'rybody saw the sunshine.
Oh yeah, Oh yeah. Oh Yeah.
Ev'rybody had a good year.
Ev'rybody let their hair down.
Ev'rybody pulled their socks up. (yeah.)
Ev'rybody put their foot down.
Oh yeah. Yeah! WOOOOHOO!


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Sq. Garden 1978


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - bob seger still the same 1978


----------



## meangirl

*Gimme some...*

*Afternoon Delight
The Starland Vocal Band*




Gonna find my baby, gonna hold her tight
gonna grab some afternoon delight.
My motto's always been; when it's right, it's right.
Why wait until the middle of a cold dark night.
When everything's a little clearer in the light of day.
And you know the night is always gonna be there any way.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Thinkin' of you's workin' up my appetite
looking forward to a little afternoon delight.
Rubbin' sticks and stones together makes the sparks ingite
and the thought of rubbin' you is getting so exciting.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Started out this morning feeling so polite
I always though a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite
But you've got some bait a waitin' and I think I might try nibbling
a little afternoon delight.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Please be waiting for me baby when I come around.
We could make a lot of lovin' 'for the sun goes down.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Repeat chorus.


----------



## Kerad

*If you're lookin' for trouble...*

...I'm the man to see.


----------



## Kerad

*Every time I'm....*


----------



## Kerad

*It must be your skin...*

...I'm sinking in...


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London

I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand,
Walking through the streets of Soho in the rain.
He was looking for the place called Lee Ho Fook's,
Going to get a big dish of beef chow mein.
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!

You hear him howling around your kitchen door,
You better not let him in.
Little old lady got mutilated late last night,
Werewolves of London again.
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo! Huh!

He's the hairy handed gent who ran amok in Kent,
Lately he's been overheard in Mayfair.
You better stay away from him,
He'll rip your lungs out, Jim,
Huh! I'd like to meet his tailor.
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!

Well, I saw Lon Chaney walking with the Queen,
Doing the Werewolves of London.
I saw Lon Chaney, Jr. walking with the Queen,
Doing the Werewolves of London.
I saw a werewolf drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's,
And his hair was perfect.
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Huh! Draw blood!
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London...


----------



## Rael

Please don't touch - Steve Hackett (instrumental)
Kick ass guitars and keys!


----------



## Rael

Another Hackett - Horizons (instrumental)


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Jameo




----------



## greyhound

Lenny Welch on PBS last night...

When you just give love
And never get love
You'd better let love depart
I know it so
And yet I know
I can't get you out of my heart

You
Made me leave my happy home
You took my love and now you're gone
Since I fell for you

Love
Brings such misery and pain
I guess I'll never be the same
Since I fell for you

Well it's too bad
And it's too sad
But I'm in love with you

You love me
Then you snub me
But what can I do
I'm still in love with you

Well I
Guess I'll never see the light
I get the blues most every night
Since I fell for you

Since I fell for you...


----------



## jazz lady

*hey K...*

Keb' Mo' and Robert Cray



You don't have to shave your legs for me...


----------



## DoWhat




----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Montrose - Bad Motor Scooter


----------



## chaotic

Hey kwillia,

You are welcome. 

Have you heard Song For Sonny Liston, by Mark Knopfler?

Lessee if the youtube widget woiks here:


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar Love 1973


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Montrose - Bad Motor Scooter


 
Great taste RR !  (see post 10863)


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> Great taste RR !  (see post 10863)


What, you mean there's no repeats here?


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> What, you mean there's no repeats here?


 
Repeats are good ! sometimes !


----------



## RoseRed

FireBrand said:


> Great taste RR !  (see post 10863)



Funny!

How about this... YouTube - Tesla, Love Song


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Repeats are good ! sometimes !


 
I even repeat myself. All the time here.


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


> I even repeat myself. All the time here.



 (meaning I do it all the time, too)


----------



## FireBrand

*Thunder - Low Life in High Places*

Mama, tell your children not to go
Down to the city, where the desperate people go
And mama, don't let them stray
They won't find, peace of mind, in such a lonely place
Wannabes and losers, all trying to get a break
They don't give a damn, they'll do whatever it takes
If they climb the ladder, they get to play for higher stakes
That's why there's low life in high places

Mama, things have changed since you were young
When you scream, in the dead of night
Now no one ever comes
And a poor man, he's cast as the villan and a thief
See him down on the street, begging for enough to eat

Waiting on the corner, I saw her waiting for the man
When the limo pulled up I saw what was changing hands
I should've tried to warn her, and make her understand
There is low life in high places

There is low life, like you never even knew
There is low life, and it lives in me and you
But we don't all let it through


Don't let 'em go, you've got to have some pity
Don't you let 'em go
You've got to keep 'em away, from the big bad city

(SOLO)

Waiting on the corner, I saw her waiting for the man
When the limo pulled up I saw what was changing hands
I should've tried to warn her, and make her understand

Mama, tell your children not to go
Down to the city, where the desperate people go
And mama, don't you let them stray
They won't find, peace of mind in such a lonely place


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> (meaning I do it all the time, too)


 
 I knew what you meant.  It would have been ok even if you did mean it the other way though.


----------



## Agee

chaotic said:


> Hey kwillia,
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> Have you heard Song For Sonny Liston, by Mark Knopfler?
> 
> Lessee if the youtube widget woiks here:


 
He lives!!! 
Had to do a double take on the date of the post just to be sure.
Where Oh where have you been?


----------



## Rael

So me hears the conditions be ripe for flooding in the night. Here be a song about the floods.

_Disregard the opening Christmas part, this was the only live version I could find that really has the punch this song is supposed to have._ Enjoy.


*HERE COMES THE FLOOD*
When the night shows
the signals grow on radios
All the strange things
they come and go, as early warnings
Stranded starfish have no place to hide
still waiting for the swollen Easter tide
There's no point in direction we cannot
even choose a side.

I took the old track
the hollow shoulder, across the waters
On the tall cliffs
they were getting older, sons and daughters
The jaded underworld was riding high
Waves of steel hurled metal at the sky
and as the nail sunk in the cloud, the rain
was warm and soaked the crowd.

Lord, here comes the flood
We'll say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again the seas are silent
in any still alive
It'll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, you're running dry.

When the flood calls
You have no home, you have no walls
In the thunder crash
You're a thousand minds, within a flash
Don't be afraid to cry at what you see
The actors gone, there's only you and me
And if we break before the dawn, they'll
use up what we used to be.

Lord, here comes the flood
We'll say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again the seas are silent
in any still alive
It'll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, you're running dry.


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - beatles - help! - you've got to hide your love away


----------



## chaotic

Airgasm said:


> He lives!!!
> Had to do a double take on the date of the post just to be sure.
> Where Oh where have you been?



I've been busy running for President. Perhaps you know me by my MPD Obama.  

Nah, lots o' life changes (in a good way), now it's settling down. 

Let's get a tune on!

Have a banana, Hannah
Try the salami, Tommy
Get with the gravy, Davy
Everybody eats when they come to my house.

Try a tomato, Plato
Here's cachiattori, Dory
Taste of bologna, Tony
Everybody eats when they come to my house.

I've fixed your favorite dishes
Hopin' this good food fills ya
Work my hands to the bone in the kitchen alone
You better eat if it kills ya.

Pass me a pancake, Mandrake
Havin' a derby, Irvy
Lookin the fendel, Mendel
Everybody eats when they come to my house.

Hannah, Davy, Tommy, Dora, Mandrake
Everybody eats when they come to my house.

Pasta fazoula, Tallulah
Oh, do have a bagel, Fagel
Now don't be so bashful, Nashville
Everybody eats when they come to my house.

Hey, this is a party, Marty
Well, you get the cherry, Jerry
Now look, don't be so picky, Mickey
Cause everybody eats when they come to my house.

All of my friends are welcome
Don't make me coax you, moax you
Eat the tables, the chairs, the napkins, who cares?
You gotta eat if it chokes ya.

Oh, do have a knish, Nisha
Pass him the latke, Matke
Chili con carne for Barney
Everybody eats when they come to my house.

Face, Buster, share, chops, fump
Everybody eats when they come to my house.
Everybody eats when they come to my house.


----------



## tomchamp

YouTube - Cross-Eyed Mary


----------



## Dye Tied

Chaotic how many name changes have I had since he's been here?


----------



## chaotic

Ted Leo, covering Kelly Clarkson's "Since you've been gone":


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Rolling Stones "Waiting On A Friend"


----------



## Dye Tied

Found this accidently. I really like it


----------



## RoseRed

*Classic!!!*

YouTube - Rolling Stones - Fool to Cry

:holdlighterupandsways:


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:


> Dude!



Hola!


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - The Rolling Stones-Some Girls


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> Hey Dye... this is the next band I'm taking you and Jazz to see... Scythian...



I can't see anything


----------



## chaotic

Dye Tied said:


> I can't see anything



Hint - it's a Beatles cover band.


----------



## Dye Tied

chaotic said:


> Hint - it's a Beatles cover band.



 I went into the kitchen...then it hit me


----------



## chaotic

Scythian:

<YOUTUBE>J9cHbU7xLkk</YOUTUBE> no espaces, replace < with [


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - rolling stones-beast of burden


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> I just got it!
> 
> That's it, C! Thanks!



Great energy! Did you see them with your sis?


----------



## chaotic

Dye Tied said:


> I went into the kitchen...then it hit me



I have that problem too. That's why I have cabinets, and not these.


----------



## chaotic

Gnarls Barkley - Smiley Faces


----------



## Dye Tied

chaotic said:


> I have that problem too. That's why I have cabinets, and not these.



I'm too short to worry about banging my head


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Rush - 2112 Overture + The Temples of Syrinx


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> Yep! And about 10,000 other people... That was at last year's Shamrock Fest. They blew me away! They play at various Pubs in Maryland and I plan to catch them one night. They are so much fun to watch... and they sound so good. Check out some of their other YouTube videos.



Let me know. I'll check out the videos after I have some sweet dreams


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> Hey Dye... this is the next band I'm taking you and Jazz to see... Scythian...



  Kick azz!  



chaotic said:


> I have that problem too. That's why I have cabinets, and not these.



I have both...and hit my head on both.  :klutz:  

  stranger....definitely long time, no hear.


----------



## FireBrand

*Squonk by Genesis...*

...performed by Spock's Beard



Squonk

Like father like son
Not flesh nor fish nor bone
A red rag hangs from an open mouth.
Alive at both ends but a little dead in the middle,
A-tumbling and a-bumbling he will go.
All the King's horses and all the King's men
Could never put a smile on that face.

He's a sly one, he's a shy one
Wouldn't you be too.
Scared to be left all on his own.
Hasn't a, hasn't a friend to play with the Ugly Duckling
The pressure on, the bubble will burst before our eyes.
All the while in perfect time
His tears are falling on the ground
BUT IF YOU DON'T STAND UP YOU DON'T STAND A CHANCE.

Go a little faster now, you might get there in time.

Mirror mirror on the wall,
His heart was broken long before he ever came to you.
Stop your tears from falling,
The trail they leave is very clear for all to see at night
all to see at night

In season, out of season
What's the difference when you don't know the reason.
In one hand bread, the other a stone,
The Hunter enters the forest.
All are not huntsmen who can blow the huntsman's horn
By the look of this one you've not got much to fear.

Here I am, I'm very fierce and frightening
Come to match my skill to yours.
Now listen here, listen to me, don't you run away now
I am a friend, I'd really like to play with you.
Making noises my little furry friend would make
I'll trick him, then I'll kick him into my sack.
You better watch out ... You better watch out.

I've got you, I've got you, you'll never get away.

Walking home that night
The sack across my back, the sound of sobbing on my shoulder.
When suddenly it stopped,
I opened up the sack, all that I had
A pool of bubbles and tears - JUST A POOL OF TEARS.

All in all you are a very dying race
Placing trust upon a cruel world.
You never had the things you thought you should have had
And you'll not get them now,
And all the while in perfect time
Your tears are falling on the ground.


The Squonk is of a very retiring disposition and due to its ugliness, weeps
constantly. It is easy prey for hunters who simply follow a tear-stained
trail. When cornered it will dissolve itself into tears.
True or False?


----------



## FireBrand

*another repeat ...*



The name game! 

Shirley! 
Shirley, Shirley bo Birley Bonana fanna fo Firley 
Fee fy mo Mirley, Shirley! 

Lincoln! 
Lincoln, Lincoln bo Bincoln Bonana fanna fo Fincoln 
Fee fy mo Mincoln, Lincoln! 

Come on everybody! 
I say now let's play a game 
I betcha I can make a rhyme out of anybody's name 
The first letter of the name, I treat it like it wasn't there 
But a B or an F or an M will appear 
And then I say bo add a B then I say the name and Bonana fanna and a 
fo 
And then I say the name again with an F very plain 
and a fee fy and a mo 
And then I say the name again with an M this time 
and there isn't any name that I can't rhyme 

Arnold! 
Arnold, Arnold bo Barnold Bonana fanna fo Farnold 
Fee fy mo Marnold Arnold! 

But if the first two letters are ever the same, 
I drop them both and say the name like 
Bob, Bob drop the B's Bo ob 
For Fred, Fred drop the F's Fo red 
For Mary, Mary drop the M's Mo ary 
That's the only rule that is contrary. 

Okay? Now say Bo: Bo 
Now Tony with a B: Bony 
Then Bonana fanna fo: bonana fanna fo 
Then you say the name again with an F very plain: Fony 
Then a fee fy and a mo: fee fy mo 
Then you say the name again with an M this time: Mony 
And there isn't any name that you can't rhyme 

Every body do Tony! 
Pretty good, let's do Billy! 
Very good, let's do Marsha! 
A little trick with Nick! 
The name game


----------



## chaotic

Wow, Rush and Genesis! 

Neil Peart was on a Golf channel show getting golf lessons. He looked like a golfer 

Genesis - Duchess

Times were good,
She never thought about the future, she just did what she would
Oh but she really cared
About her music, it all seemed so important then,

And she dreamed that every time that she performed
Everyone would cry for more,
That all she had to do was step into the light,
And everyone would start to roar.

And on the road,
Where all but a few fall by the wayside on the grassier verge,
She battled through
Against the others in her world, and the sleep, and the odds.

But now everytime that she performed
Oh everybody cried for more,
Soon all she had to do was step into the light,
For everyone to start to roar.
And all the people cried, you're the one we've waited for.

Oh but time went by
It wasn't so easy now, all uphill, and not feeling so strong.
Yes times were hard,
Too much thinking 'bout the future and what people might want.

And then there was the time that she performed
When nobody called for more
And soon everytime she stepped into the light,
They really let her know the score.
But she dreamed of the times when she sang all her songs
And everybody cried for more,
When all she had to do was step into the light
For everyone to start to roar.
And all the people cried, you're the one we've waited for.


----------



## chaotic

Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

*A little Keb' Mo'...*

in thanks to chaotic for turning us onto him.  I've seen him twice now in concert and can't wait to see him again.


----------



## FireBrand

*Who STILL misses Lowell George ? !*


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> ...performed by Spock's Beard
> Squonk


I've heard nothing but great things about Spock's beard, and need to listen to them some more. 



RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Rush - 2112 Overture + The Temples of Syrinx


 Fabulous, RoseRed! Been a long time since hearing that last!



chaotic said:


> Wow, Rush and Genesis!
> Genesis - Duchess


Hey there, chaotic  Another classic G-song 

Gotta love this music...


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper


----------



## Flighter

YouTube - beatles - help! - you've got to hide your love away


----------



## Rael

Anybody feelin' punjab? Mikey, where are you? 
Daler Mehndi still rocks. I'll post an english translation of it next...........

Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da

Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da

Dholna, vaje tumbe val taar
soode dil de pukar
Aaja karle ye pyar
(Dholna, vaje tumbe val taar
soode dil de pukar
Aaja karle ye pyar)
Dholna, vaje tumbe val taar
soode dil de pukar
Aaja karle ye pyar
(Dholna, vaje tumbe val taar
soode dil de pukar
Aaja karle ye pyar)
Dholna...

Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da

Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi
(Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi)
Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi
(Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi)
Soonn yaara bole ek tara
Mehndi Da Yaara

Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da

Dholna Kadeh Mere Nal Hass
Mainu Dil Valli Dass
Nahin Taan Teri Meri Bass
(Dholna Kadeh Mere Nal Hass
Mainu Dil Valli Dass
Nahin Taan Teri Meri Bass)
Dholna Kadeh Mere Nal Hass
Mainu Dil Valli Dass
Nahin Taan Teri Meri Bass
(Dholna Kadeh Mere Nal Hass
Mainu Dil Valli Dass
Nahin Taan Teri Meri Bass)
Dholna...

Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da

Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi
(Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi)
Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi
(Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi)
Soonn yaara bole ek tara
Mehndi Da Yaara

Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da

Dholna Tu Chann Mein Chakor
Sadde Varga Na Hor
Rab Hath Saddi Dor
(Dholna Tu Chann Mein Chakor
Sadde Varga Na Hor
Rab Hath Saddi Dor)
Dholna Tu Chann Mein Chakor
Sadde Varga Na Hor
Rab Hath Saddi Dor
(Dholna Tu Chann Mein Chakor
Sadde Varga Na Hor
Rab Hath Saddi Dor)
Dholna...

Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da

Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi
(Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi)
Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi
(Duniya yaara rang-birangi' naal
Paidi naye changi)
Soonn yaara bole ek tara
Mehndi Da Yaara

Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Tunak tunak Tun
Da Da Da


----------



## Rael

Funny attempt at matching the lyrics to english


----------



## meangirl

*Meatloaf*


----------



## Kerad

*Planet Kerad...*

..Preview #1                                           I think.....

YouTube - The Offspring - Want You Bad










I think the direct YouTube feeds are killing our SOMD website.


----------



## meangirl

*meatloaf*

Shiat he turns me on. 


[Spoken:]
[Boy:] On a hot summer night,
would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?
[Girl:] Will he offer me his mouth?
[Boy:] Yes.
[Girl:] Will he offer me his teeth?
[Boy:] Yes.
[Girl:] Will he offer me his jaws?
[Boy:] Yes.
[Girl:] Will he offer me his hunger?
[Boy:] Yes.
[Girl:] Again, will he offer me his hunger?
[Boy:] Yes!
[Girl:] And does he love me?
[Boy:] Yes.
[Girl:] Yes.
[Boy:] On a hot summer night,
would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?
[Girl:] Yes.
[Boy:] I bet you say that to all the boys!

[Sung:]
It was a hot summer night
and the beach was burning.
There was fog crawling over the sand.
When I listen to your heart
I hear the whole world turning.
I see the shooting stars falling
through your trembling hands.

You were licking your lips
and your lipstick shining.
I was dying just to ask for a taste.
We were lying together in a silver lining
by the the light of the moon.
You know there's not another moment
Not another moment
Not another moment to waste.

You hold me so close that my knees grow weak.
But my soul is flying high above the ground.
I'm trying to speak but no matter what I do
I just can't seem to make any sound.

And then you took the words right out of my mouth.
Oh it must have been while you were kissing me.
You took the words right out of my mouth.
And I swear it's true,
I was just about to say I love you.
And then you took the words right out of my mouth.
Oh it must have been while you were kissing me.
You took the words right out of my mouth.
And I swear it's true,
I was just about to say I love you.

Now my body is shaking like a wave on the water
And I guess that I'm beginning to grin.
Oh we're finally alone and we can do what we want to.
The night is young
And Ain't no-one gonna know where you
No-one gonna know where you
No-one's gonna know where you've been.
You were licking your lips
and your lipstick shining.
I was dying just to ask for a taste.
We were lying together in a silver lining
by the the light of the moon.
You know there's not another moment
Not another moment
Not another moment to waste.

And then you took the words right out of my mouth.
Oh it must have been while you were kissing me.
You took the words right out of my mouth.
And I swear it's true,
I was just about to say I love you.
And then you took the words right out of my mouth.
Oh it must have been while you were kissing me.
You took the words right out of my mouth.
And I swear it's true,
I was just about to say I love you.


----------



## meangirl

I. paradise
Boy:

I remember every little thing
As if it happened only yesterday
Parking by the lake
And there was not another car in sight
And I never had a girl
Looking any better than you did
And all the kids at school
They were wishing they were me that night

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And were glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
Cmon! hold on tight!
Cmon! hold on tight!
Though its cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light

Girl:

Aint no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Aint no doubt about it
Baby got to go and shout it
Aint no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed

Boy:

Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Baby doncha hear my heart
You got it drowning out the radio
Ive been waitin so long
For you to come along and have some fun

And I gotta let ya know
No youre never gonna regret it
So open up your eyes I got a big surprise
Itll feel all right
Well I wanna make your motor run

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And were glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
Cmon! hold on tight!
Cmon! hold on tight!

Though its cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light
Oh its cold and lonely in the deep dark night
Paradise by the dashboard light

You got to do what you can
And let mother nature do the rest
Aint no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely --

Were gonna go all the way tonight
Were gonna go all the way tonights the night

Were gonna go all the way tonight
Were gonna go all the way tonights the night

Were gonna go all the way tonight
Were gonna go all the way tonights the night

Were gonna go all the way tonight
Were gonna go all the way tonights the night

Radio broadcast:

Ok here we go, we got a real pressure cooker going
Here, two down, nobody on, no score, bottom of the ninth, theres the wind-up,
And there it is, a line shot up the middle, look at him go. this boy can really
Fly! hes rounding first and really turning it on now, hes not letting up at
All, hes gonna try for second; the ball is bobbled out in center, and here
Comes the throw, and what a throw! hes gonna slide in head first, here he
Comes, hes out! no, wait, safe - safe at second base, this kid really makes
Things happen out there. batter steps up to the plate heres the pitch - hes
Going, and what a jump hes got, hes trying for third, heres the throw, its
In the dirt - safe at third! holy cow, stolen base! hes taking a pretty big
Lead out there, almost daring him to try and pick him off. the pitcher glances
Over, winds up, and it bunted, bunted down the third base line, the suicide
Squeeze is on! here he comes, squeeze play, its gonna be close, heres the
Throw, heres th
E play at the plate, holy cow, I think hes gonna make it!

Ii. let me sleep on it
Girl:

Stop right there!
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further --!

Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me !!!? 
Will you love me forever !!!? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
Ill give you an answer in the morning

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
Ill give you an answer in the morning

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
Ill give you an answer in the morning

Girl:

I gotta know right now!
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 

Whats it gonna be boy? 
Come on
I can wait all night
Whats it gonna be boy yes or no? 
Whats it gonna be boy yes or no? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And Ill give you an answer in the morning
L

Girl:

I gotta know right now!!!
Do you love me? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it!!

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Baby baby let me sleep on it

Girl:

Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it Ill give you an answer in the morning!! morning!!!!
Ill tell you in the morning!!!!!

Girl:

Will you take me away, will you make me your wife? 

Girl:
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you love me forever? 

Iii. praying for the end of time

Boy:

I couldnt take it any longer
Lord I was crazed
And when the feeling came upon me
Like a tidal wave
I started swearing to my God and on my mothers
Grave
That I would love you to the end of time
I swore that I would love you to the end of time!

So now Im praying for the end of time
To hurry up and arrive
Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I dont think that I can really survive
Ill never break my promise or forget my vow
But God only knows what I can do right now
Im praying for the end of time
Its all that I can do
Praying for the end of time, so I can end my time
With you!!!

Boy:

It was long ago and it was far away
And it was so much better than it is today

Girl:

It never felt so good
It never felt so right
And we were glowing like
A metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## Kerad

*Every time* I post a video...or a link to a video...bad things happen.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Don Henley - The Boys Of Summer (HQ AV)

The boys of summer
Nobody on the road
Nobody on the beach
I feel it in the air
The summers out of reach
Empty lake,
Empty streets
The sun goes down alone
Im drivin by your house
Though I know youre not home
But I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin in the sun
You got your hair combed back and your
Sunglasses on, baby
And I can tell you my love for you
Will still be strong after the boys of
Summer have gone
I never will forget those nights
I wonder if it was a dream
Remember how you made me crazy? 
Remember how I made you scream? 
Now I dont understand whats happened
To our love,
But babe, Im gonna get you back
Im gonna show you what Im made of
I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin in the sun
I see you walkin real slow and youre smilin at everyone

I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone
Out on the road today I saw a deadhead sticker
On a cadillac
A little voice inside my head said, dont
Look back. you can never look back.
I thought I knew what love was,
What did I know? 
Those days are gone forever
I should just let them go but-
I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin in the sun
You got that top pulled down and that radio on baby
And I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone
I can see you-
Your brown skin shining in the sun
You got that hair slicked back and
Those wayfarers on, baby
I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone


----------



## otter




----------



## otter




----------



## toppick08

YouTube - Hall & Oates - She's Gone video


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - Steve Perry - Strung Out (video)


----------



## otter

*Loving, Hugging, Touching...Journey*


----------



## toppick08

otter said:


>





All Journey, All the time..


----------



## FireBrand

otter said:


>


 
Great one Ott !


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - Journey - "Lights" Soundstage Chicago 1978


----------



## cattitude

*For you baby!*


----------



## toppick08

*Must Hear*

YouTube - Journey - Mother, Father


All my love to my Daddy.


----------



## Etred101

RoseRed said:


> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield.....


Had to go to itunes.  Cost me $.99 but worth it.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Another one bites the dust Queen


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Another one bites the dust Queen


 


RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts


 
Both excellent songs.


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:


> Both excellent songs.



There was another I wanted to look up today and now I can't remember.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Styx - Come Sail Away


----------



## Rael

*We Are The Champions*
Ive paid my dues -
Time after time -
Ive done my sentence
But committed no crime -
And bad mistakes
Ive made a few
Ive had my share of sand kicked in my face -
But Ive come through

We are the champions - my friends
And well keep on fighting - till the end -
We are the champions -
We are the champions
No time for losers
cause we are the champions - of the world -

Ive taken my bows
And my curtain calls -
You brought me fame and fortune and everything that goes with it -
I thank you all -

But its been no bed of roses
No pleasure cruise -
I consider it a challenge before the whole human race -
And I aint gonna lose -

We are the champions - my friends
And well keep on fighting - till the end -
We are the champions -
We are the champions
No time for losers
cause we are the champions - of the world -







GO GIANTS - Well done...


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> *We Are The Champions*
> Ive paid my dues -
> Time after time -
> Ive done my sentence
> But committed no crime -
> And bad mistakes
> Ive made a few
> Ive had my share of sand kicked in my face -
> But Ive come through
> 
> We are the champions - my friends
> And well keep on fighting - till the end -
> We are the champions -
> We are the champions
> No time for losers
> cause we are the champions - of the world -
> 
> Ive taken my bows
> And my curtain calls -
> You brought me fame and fortune and everything that goes with it -
> I thank you all -
> 
> But its been no bed of roses
> No pleasure cruise -
> I consider it a challenge before the whole human race -
> And I aint gonna lose -
> 
> We are the champions - my friends
> And well keep on fighting - till the end -
> We are the champions -
> We are the champions
> No time for losers
> cause we are the champions - of the world -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO GIANTS - Well done...


 
  This is the song played last year when my sons team went undefeated through the whole season.  I love it!  Congrats again.


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


> This is the song played last year when my sons team went undefeated through the whole season.  I love it!  Congrats again.



Who'd a thunk? I paced almost the whole game  

Happy for the Giants , meangirl!


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - BRAD DELP TRIBUTE BOSTON HITCH A RIDE


----------



## chaotic

Are you gonna take me home tonight
Ah down beside that red firelight
Are you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls
You make the rockin world go round

Hey I was just a skinny lad
Never knew no good from bad
But I knew life before I left my nursery
Left alone with big fat fanny
She was such a naughty nanny
Heap big woman you made a bad boy out of me
Hey hey!

Ive been singing with my band
Across the wire across the land
I seen evry blue eyed floozy on the way
But their beauty and their style
Went kind of smooth after a while
Take me to them dirty ladies every time

Oh wont you take me home tonight? 
Oh down beside your red firelight
Oh and you give it all you got
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round

Hey listen here
Now your mortgages and homes
I got stiffness in the bones
Aint no beauty queens in this locality (I tell you)
Oh but I still get my pleasure
Still got my greatest treasure
Heap big woman you gonna make a big man out of me
Now get this

Oh you gonna take me home tonight (please)
Oh down beside your red firelight
Oh you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round
Get on your bikes and ride

Oooh yeah them fat bottomed girls
Fat bottomed girls
Yeah yeah yeah
Fat bottomed girls
Yes yes


----------



## chaotic

When you see a deer you see Bambi
And I see antlers up on the wall
When you see a lake you think picnics
And I see a large mouth up under that log
You're probably thinking that you're gonna change me
In some ways well maybe you might
Scrub me down, dress me up aww but no matter what
Remember, I'm still a guy

When you see a priceless French painting
I see a drunk, naked girl
You think that ridin' a wild bull sounds crazy
And I'd like to give it a whirl
Well love makes a man do some things he ain't proud of
And in a weak moment I might walk your sissy dog, hold your purse at the mall
But remember, I'm still a guy

And I'll pour out my heart
Hold your hand in the car
Write a love song that makes you cry
Then turn right around knock some jerk to the ground
'Cause he copped a feel as you walked by

I can hear you now talkin' to your friends
Saying, "Yeah girls he's come a long way"
From draggin' his knuckles and carryin' a club
[I'm Still A Guy lyrics on http://www.metrolyrics.com]

And buildin' a fire in a cave
But when you say a backrub means only a backrub
Then you swat my hand when I try
Well now, what can I say at the end of the day
Honey, I'm still a guy

And I'll pour out my heart
Hold your hand in the car
Write a love song that makes you cry
Then turn right around knock some jerk to the ground
'Cause he copped a feel as you walked by

These days there's dudes gettin' facials
Manicured, waxed and botoxed
With deep spray-on tans and creamy lotiony hands
You can't grip a tacklebox

Yeah ith all of these men linin' up to get neutered
It's hip now to be feminized
I don't highlight my hair
I've still got a pair
Yeah honey, I'm still a guy

Oh my eyebrows ain't plucked
There's a gun in my truck
Oh thank God, I'm still a guy


----------



## jazz lady

*Heard on my lunch break...*

Santana - Maria Maria



Ladies and gents
turn up your sound system to the
sound of carlos santana and the GMB
(Surprada)
Ghetto people- from the Refugee Gang
oh Maria Maria
She reminds me of a west side story
Growing up in Spanish Harlem
She living the life just like a movie star

oh Maria Maria
She fell in love in East L.A. 
To the sounds of the guitar, yea ,yea
Played by Carlos Santana

Stop the looting, stop the shooting
Pick pocking on the corner
See as the rich is getting richer
The poorer is getting poorer

See mi y Maria on the corner
Thinking of ways to make it better
In my mailbox there's an eviction letter
Somebody just said see you later

Ahora vengo mama chula mama chula
Ahora vengo mama chula (east coast) 

Ahora vengo mama chula mama chula
Ahora vengo mama chula (west coast )
oh Maria Maria
She reminds me of a west side story
Growing up in Spanish Harlem
She's living the life just like a movie star

oh Maria Maria
She fell in love in East L.A. 
To the sounds of the guitar, 
Played by Carlos Santana
I said a la fella los colores
The streets are getting hotter
There is no water to put out the fire
Mi cosa la esperanza

Se mira Maria on the corner
Thinking of ways to make it better
Then I looked up in the sky
Hoping of days of paradise

Ahora vengo mama chula mama chula
Ahora vengo mama chula (north side)
Ahora vengo mama chula mama chula
Ahora vengo mama chula 
(south side)
Ahora vengo mama chula mama chula
Ahora vengo mama chula ( world wide)
Ahora vengo mama chula mama chula
Ahora vengo mama chula ( open up ur eyes )

Maria you know you're my lover
When the wind blows I can feel you
Through the weather and even when we're apart
It feels like we're together maria
She reminds me of a west side story
Growing up in Spanish Harlem
She's living the life just like a movie star

oh Maria Maria
She fell in love in East L.A. 
To the sounds of the guitar, 
Played by Carlos Santana
Puttin them up yo
Carlors Santana with the refugge gang
wyclef jerry my dog Mr santana GMB
yo carlos u makein that guitar cry.


----------



## RoseRed

*HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY!*​


----------



## toppick08

Lord, I love this song and group.

YouTube - Heard it in a Love Song


----------



## Rael

RoseRed said:


> *HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY!*​



 bestest tread ever!


----------



## RoseRed

Rael said:


> bestest tread ever!



Thanks!


----------



## toppick08

RoseRed said:


> Thanks!


----------



## chaotic

Bestest ever! 
Thanks RR

PS I started posting again this week for the first time in a couple of years. I tried to give you karma RR, but was told that I needed to spread it around before I gave it to you again....


----------



## FireBrand

Thanks RR !


----------



## RoseRed

chaotic said:


> Bestest ever!
> Thanks RR
> 
> PS I started posting again this week for the first time in a couple of years. I tried to give you karma RR, but was told that I needed to spread it around before I gave it to you again....





FireBrand said:


> Thanks RR !



Thanks guys!  Who knew that one reminiscent song lyric would have started this to go on for more than 3 years!


----------



## Rael

Here's to you, Rose Red. I think this lady has a wonderful voice, Emilie Autumn. Happy three, and many more.

Rose Rose Rose Red
Will I ever see thee wed
I wil marry at thy will sire
At thy will

A thousand years gone by
Too late to wonder why
I'm here alone
If in my darkest hour
She rose that fell a flower
I should have known

Rose Rose Rose Red
Will I ever see thee wed
Only if you can capture me

Tell me no more stories
And I'll tell you no lies
No one wants to hurt me
But everybody tries
And if you think that I've been waiting
For my planets to align
It's time you go on
Get your things, get up, get out
I'm doing fine

Someday these walls will speak
The floor beneath you creek
To call my name
Here in my web of dreams
My whispers turn to screams
And place the blame

Rose Rose Rose Red
Will I ever see thee wed
Only if you discover me

Tell me no more stories
And I'll tell you no lies
No one wants to hurt me
But everybody tries
And if you think that I've been waiting
For my planets to align
It's time you go on
Get your things, get up, get out
I'm doing fine

Tell me no more stories
And I'll tell you no lies
No one wants to hurt me
But everybody tries
And if you think that I've been waiting
For my planets to align
It's time you go on
Get your things, get up, get out
I'm doing fine

For this freedom
I have given all I had
For this darkness
I gave my light
For this wisdom
I have lost my innocence
Take my petals
And cover me with the night

Tell me no more stories
And I'll tell you no lies
No one wants to hurt me
But everybody tries
And if you think that I've been waiting
For my planets to align
It's time you go on
Get your things, get up, get out
I'm doing fine


----------



## RoseRed

Rael said:


> Here's to you, Rose Red. I think this lady has a wonderful voice, Emilie Autumn. Happy three, and many more.
> 
> Rose Rose Rose Red
> Will I ever see thee wed
> I wil marry at thy will sire
> At thy will
> 
> A thousand years gone by
> Too late to wonder why
> I'm here alone
> If in my darkest hour
> She rose that fell a flower
> I should have known
> 
> Rose Rose Rose Red
> Will I ever see thee wed
> Only if you can capture me
> 
> Tell me no more stories
> And I'll tell you no lies
> No one wants to hurt me
> But everybody tries
> And if you think that I've been waiting
> For my planets to align
> It's time you go on
> Get your things, get up, get out
> I'm doing fine
> 
> Someday these walls will speak
> The floor beneath you creek
> To call my name
> Here in my web of dreams
> My whispers turn to screams
> And place the blame
> 
> Rose Rose Rose Red
> Will I ever see thee wed
> Only if you discover me
> 
> Tell me no more stories
> And I'll tell you no lies
> No one wants to hurt me
> But everybody tries
> And if you think that I've been waiting
> For my planets to align
> It's time you go on
> Get your things, get up, get out
> I'm doing fine
> 
> Tell me no more stories
> And I'll tell you no lies
> No one wants to hurt me
> But everybody tries
> And if you think that I've been waiting
> For my planets to align
> It's time you go on
> Get your things, get up, get out
> I'm doing fine
> 
> For this freedom
> I have given all I had
> For this darkness
> I gave my light
> For this wisdom
> I have lost my innocence
> Take my petals
> And cover me with the night
> 
> Tell me no more stories
> And I'll tell you no lies
> No one wants to hurt me
> But everybody tries
> And if you think that I've been waiting
> For my planets to align
> It's time you go on
> Get your things, get up, get out
> I'm doing fine



*I LOVE IT!!!*​
Thank you for finding that!


----------



## FireBrand

*The Cars*

'Dangerous Type'


----------



## Flighter

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]

Mike, give some Karma worth bragging about!


----------



## Kerad

nevermind


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> nevermind


 
I was sitting here clicking away on it.


----------



## chaotic

The peeing tread reminded me of a song I heard in the IKEA men's room a few months ago when I stopped for my hourly whiz. When you laugh out loud by the urinal, the room clears pretty quickly.

Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell
I'm just an average guy with an average life
I work from nive to five, hey hell I pay the price
But I want is to be left alone in my average home
But why do I always feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone

CHORUS:
I always feel that somebody's watchin' me
And I have no privacy
I always feel that somebody's watchin' me
Is it just a dream?

When I come home at night
I bolt the door real tight
People call me on the phone I'm trying to avoid
Well, can the people on TV see me or am I just paranoid

CHORUS

When I'm in the shower, I'm afraid to wash my hair
I might open my eyes and find someone standing there
People say I'm crazy, just a little touched
But maybe showers remind me of Psycho too much
That's why...

I always feel like somebody's watching me
Who's playing tricks on me
I always feel like somebody's watching me
Tell me it can't be

I don't know anymore
Are the neighbors watching me
Well is the mailman watching me
And I don't feel safe anymore, oh what a mess
I wonder who's watching me now?
Who?
The IRS?

I always feel like somebody's watching me
Who's playing tricks on me
I always feel like somebody's watching me
I can't enjoy my tea!


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:


> The peeing tread reminded me of a song I heard in the IKEA men's room a few months ago when I stopped for my hourly whiz. When you laugh out loud by the urinal, the room clears pretty quickly.
> 
> Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell


And Michael Jackson did the backup vocals for this.  Ick.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:


> And Michael Jackson did the backup vocals for this.  Ick.



Hence the almost-spit-take at the urinal. And you never do a spit-take at the urinal.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:


> Hence the almost-spit-take at the urinal. And you never do a spit-take at the urinal.



  God, I hope not.  Some guys would get the WRONG message.


----------



## Rael

Glad this week is over. Reminds me of this song.
*Sting: Seven Days*

Seven days, was all she wrote
A kind of ultimatum note, she gave to me
She gave to me
When I thought the field had cleared
It seems another suit appeared to challenge me
Woe is me
Though I hate to make a choice
My options are decreasing mostly rapidly
Well, we'll see
I don't think she'd bluff this time
I really have to make her mine
It's plain to see, it's him or me
Monday, I could wait till Tuesday
If I make up my mind
Wedn'sday would be fine
Thursday's on my mind
Friday'd give me time
Saturday could wait
But Sunday'd be too late

The fact he's over six feet ten
Might instil fear in other men
But not in me
The mighty flea
Ask if I am mouse or man
The mirror squeaked, away I ran
He'll murder me in time for his tea
Does it bother me at all?
My rival is Neanderthal

It makes me think
Perhaps I need a drink
I.Q. is no problem here
We won't be playing Scrabble for
Her hand, I fear
I need that beer

Monday, I could wait till Tuesday
If I make up my mind
Wedn'sday would be fine
Thursday's on my mind
Friday'd give me time
Saturday could wait
But Sunday'd be too late

Seven days will quickly go
The fact remains, I love her so
Seven days
So many ways
But I can't run away
I can't run away

Monday, I could wait till Tuesday
If I make up my mind
Wedn'sday would be fine
Thursday's on my mind
Friday'd give me time
Saturday could wait
But Sunday'd be too late
Do I have to tell a story
Of a thousand rainy days
Since we first met?
It's a big enough umbrella
But it's always me that ends up
Getting wet. Yeah, Yeah.

Become an


----------



## otter

*cool tune..woo hoo*


----------



## Rael

otter said:


>



_"We're sorry, this video is no longer available"_ :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> _"We're sorry, this video is no longer available"_ :shrug:


----------



## otter

*will try again...*



Rael said:


> _"We're sorry, this video is no longer available"_ :shrug:



Christina Aguilera - Candyman


----------



## toppick08

otter said:


> Christina Aguilera - Candyman


----------



## Rael

That's fantastic!  I hadn't heard much of Christina Aguilera, but it gets me in a swing mood. If you like this one, I'd suggest you get as much Cherry Poppin' Daddies as you can. Here's Zoot Suit Riot.

Who's that whisperin' in the trees?
It's two sailors and they're on leave
Pipes and chains and swingin' hands
Who's your daddy? Yes I am

Fat cat came to play
Now he can't run fast enough
You'd best stay away
When the pushers come to shove

Zoot suit riot

throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot

Pull a comb through your coal black hair

Zoot suit riot

throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot

Pull a comb through your coal black hair
Blow Daddy!

A whipped up jitterbuggin' brown eyed man
A stray cat frontin' up an eight-piece band
Cut me Sammy and you'll understand
In my veins hot music ran

You got me in a sway
and I want to swing you done
Now you sailors know
Where your women come for love

Zoot suit riot

Throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot

Pull a comb through your coal black hair

You're in a Zoot suit riot
You're in a Zoot suit riot
You're in a Zoot suit riot

(random gibberish)

Oh you got me in a sway
and I want to swing you done
Now you sailors know
Where your women come for love

Zoot suit riot

Throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot

Pull a comb through your coal black hair

Zoot suit riot

Throw back a bottle of beer
Zoot suit riot

Pull a comb through your coal black hair

You're in a Zoot suit riot
You're in a Zoot suit riot
You're in a Zoot suit riot


----------



## Rael

And here's another of theirs...called the Brown Derby Jump. You dancin' yet? 

She was a women of mystery.
And what she wanted I could not see.
A three year trip on the dragon,
Until the clinic had to get me clean.
We were a party and always drunk.
Before I knew it, the wreckage sunk.
Shake, trip, shimmy and we'd do the bump,
Everybody's swingin' to the Brown Derby Jump.

Jump ... do the Jump ... do the Jump

The beautiful life is always damned
You gotta fall into the quicksand
A deadly kiss from a temptress can serve
To make a truly wayward man.
She's not a talker, her teeth are fixed
But she's a looker who lives for kicks
A nightmare straight from the Otto Dix
Everybody swingin' to the Brown Derby chicks

Jump ... do the Jump ... do the Jump

I've come a long way and now I'm me
The darkest river that meets the sea
And all those lights on the harbor seem
To be sparklin' in bittersweet
I'm a survivor my heart is tough
I'm hanging in there and that's enough
Shake, trip, shimmy and we'd do the bump,
Everybody's swingin' to the Brown Derby Jump.


----------



## toppick08

YouTube - Steve Perry - Foolish Heart


----------



## FireBrand

*Cream - live!*

2005
Jack Bruce
Eric Clapton
Ginger Baker


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> 2005
> Jack Bruce
> Eric Clapton
> Ginger Baker



First album I ever bought was Cream Live Volume Two!   $00.75


----------



## FireBrand

*yes*

roundabout


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> First album I ever bought was Cream Live Volume Two!  $00.75


----------



## Rael

I hadn't seen YES posted yet until now.  
Siberian Khatru live


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> I hadn't seen YES posted yet until now.
> Siberian Khatru live


 
Close to the Edge is one of my fav yes lps !  

I saw 'em on that tour "in the round" !!!


----------



## Rael

That was reply number 11,000.

There'll be plenty more.


----------



## meangirl

*Blue October*

Hate me



I have to block out thoughts of you, so I don't lose my head
They crawl in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed
Dropping little reels of tape to remind me that I'm alone
Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home
There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain
An ounce of peace is all I want for you, Will you never call again?
And will you never say that you love me just to put it in my face? 
And will you never try to reach me, it is I that wanted space


Hate me today 
Hate me tomorrow 
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you 
Hate me in ways, yeah ways hard to swallow 
Hate me so you can finally see whats good for you 


I'm sober now for 3 whole months, it's one accomplishment that you helped me with 
The one thing that always tore us apart is the one thing I won't touch again
In a sick way I want to thank you for holding my head up late at night
While I was busy waging wars on myself, you were trying to stop the fight 
You never doubted my warped opinoins on things like suicidal hate
You made me compliment myself when it was way too hard to take
So I'll drive so f**king far away that I'll never cross your mind 
And do whatever it takes in your heart to leave me behind

Hate me today 
Hate me tomorrow 
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you 
Hate me in ways, yeah ways hard to swallow 
Hate me so you can finally see whats good for you 


And with a sad heart I say bye to you and wave 
Kicking shadows on the street for every mistake that I have made 
And like a baby boy I never was a man
'Til I saw your blue eyes cry and I held your face in my hand
And then I fell down yelling "make it go away" 
Just make a smile come back and shine just like it used to be
And then she whispered "How could you did this to me?"


Hate me today 
Hate me tomorrow 
Hate me for all the things I didn't do for you 
Hate me in ways, yeah ways hard to swallow 
Hate me so you can finally see whats good for you


----------



## meangirl

*Timbaland*

Apologize



eh eh eh 
eh eh eh
I'm holdin on your rope 
got me ten feet off the ground
I'm hearin what you say but 
I just can't make a sound
You tell me that you need me
-then you go and cut me down
But wait
You tell me that you're sorry
Didn't think I'd turn around and say


That it's too late to apologize, it's too late
eh eh eh
I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
eh eh eh
oh yeahhh, ooohh
eh eh eh


I'd take another chance, take a fall, 
take a shot for you ooohhh
And I need you like a heart needs a beat
But that's nothing new yaaeeahh
I loved you with a fire read

Now it's turning blue
And you say
Sorry like the angel heaven let me think was you
But I'm afraid


It's too late to apologize, it's too late
eh eh eh
I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
eh eh eh
ooohh 
eh eh eh 
eh eh eh


It's too late to apologize, it's too late
eh eh eh
I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
eh eh eh ooohhh
I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
eyyyeeeaaahhh
I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
eyyyeeeaaahhh

I'm holdin on your rope
Got me ten feet ooofff the ground


----------



## FireBrand

*Zombies*

Time of the Season


----------



## Rael

Toto Live with Goodbye Girl 

Well I'm out on the road
And the devil's got my soul
And I'm looking for the Lord
In New York City

Yeah I'm out on the run
Got some heat, got a gun
If they don't find me soon
It'll be a damn pity

So it's
Goodbye girl, goodbye girl, girl goodbye
It's so hard to see the truth with the sun in your eyes
Goodbye girl, goodbye girl, girl goodbye
Must be in the way that she cries, must
be in the way that she cries
Must be in the way that she cries

Oh there's smoke in the air and there's blood everywhere
But I'm hoping that the white man don't recognize me
I'm so sorry what I've done and I say it not in fun
When I tell you that there's no one left inside me

And it's
Goodbye girl, goodbye girl, girl goodbye
It's so hard to see the truth with the sun in your eyes
Goodbye girl, goodbye girl, girl goodbye
Must be in the way that she cries, must
be in the way that she cries
Must be in the way that she cries

Goodbye girl, goodbye girl, girl goodbye
It's so hard to see the truth with the sun in your eyes
Goodbye girl, goodbye girl, girl goodbye
Must be in the way that she cries, must
be in the way that she cries
Must be in the way that she cries

[ Instrumental break ]

So it's
Goodbye girl, goodbye girl, girl goodbye
It's so hard to see the truth with the sun in your eyes
Goodbye girl, goodbye girl, girl goodbye
Must be in the way that she cries, must
be in the way that she cries
Must be in the way that she cries


----------



## greyhound

Just watched Roky Erickson on Austin City Limits with guest Billy Gibbons.

YouTube - 13th Floor Elevators - You're Gonna Miss Me


----------



## slotted




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


>




Exactly how I remember that song...on a 45!


----------



## Pandora

meangirl said:


> Apologize
> 
> 
> 
> eh eh eh
> eh eh eh
> I'm holdin on your rope
> got me ten feet off the ground
> I'm hearin what you say but
> I just can't make a sound
> You tell me that you need me
> -then you go and cut me down
> But wait
> You tell me that you're sorry
> Didn't think I'd turn around and say
> 
> 
> That it's too late to apologize, it's too late
> eh eh eh
> I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
> eh eh eh
> oh yeahhh, ooohh
> eh eh eh
> 
> 
> I'd take another chance, take a fall,
> take a shot for you ooohhh
> And I need you like a heart needs a beat
> But that's nothing new yaaeeahh
> I loved you with a fire read
> 
> Now it's turning blue
> And you say
> Sorry like the angel heaven let me think was you
> But I'm afraid
> 
> 
> It's too late to apologize, it's too late
> eh eh eh
> I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
> eh eh eh
> ooohh
> eh eh eh
> eh eh eh
> 
> 
> It's too late to apologize, it's too late
> eh eh eh
> I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
> eh eh eh ooohhh
> I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
> eyyyeeeaaahhh
> I said it's too late to apologize, it's too late
> eyyyeeeaaahhh
> 
> I'm holdin on your rope
> Got me ten feet ooofff the ground




 Love that song!


Here is another  one! 

 


I have run to the ocean
Through the Horizon
Chased the sun
I've waited for the light to come,
And at times I would give up
You have
Wrapped your loving arms 'round me,
And with your love I'll overcome.
You have
Loved me when I was weak,
You have
Given unselfishly,
Kept me from Falling...Falling
Everywhere but my Knees!

You set me free!
To live my life
You became my reason to survive the great divide
You set me Free!

I've been on Heaven's doorstep,
With the Door open,
One foot inside
I've cried out...God give me answers!
Please hush child I'll tell you why
You have
Loved me when you were weak,
You kept
Giving unselfishly,
Kept you from
Falling...Falling
Everywhere but your Knees!

You set me free!
To live my life
You became my reason to survive the great divide
You set me free!

Oh...our love is beautiful
Oh...oo...oh...Isn't it beautiful?
Times have changed
But you remain
My everything
Our Love is Beautiful
Stood by my side
Helped me survive
My great Divide
Isn't this is beautiful.

You set me free!
To live my life
You became my reason to survive the great divide
You set me free!


----------



## jazz lady

*Not a song...*

but a great music related video that's pretty cool and quite funny...

Battle of the Album Covers



A friend sent it to me and asked me how many I recognized.  I said "all of them."


----------



## Pandora

@ Jazz, love it, but one question, were those carrots that shot out of that ladies breast? 

I recognize most of them, just the carrot thing, I don't.  

Sheryl Crow's CD, Wildflower, didn't do all that well (like her priors) but I think it is by far, one of her best CD's.  She calls it her signature project and of course she earned it.  


Burn like a cigarette
All inside my head
Reminding me not to forget
Words, words I'd never say
Things along the way
They're telling me that I'm the best

'Cause your face it doesn't look like it did
You give away everything now that you've hid
You, you wanna be only
To never get lonely
So you opened up your arms and took me in
And this our last goodbye
And this is a perfect lie
Told by someone that I used to know back then

Help, help is on the way
That's what they all say
But a thing that they don't know
Is I, I know everything
And maybe it's just a ring
But that won't make me let it go

Look at your face it doesn't look like it did
You give away everything now that your here
You, you wanna be only
To never get lonely
So you opened up your arms and let me in
And this our last goodbye
And this is a perfect lie
Told by someone that I used to know back then

Look at your face, it doesn't look like it did
You hide the love
That you're not willing now to give, willing now to give
You, you want to be only
To never get lonely
So you opened up your arms and let me in
And this is our last goodbye
And this is a perfect lie
Told by someone that I used to know back then


----------



## jazz lady

Pandora said:


> @ Jazz, love it, but one question, were those carrots that shot out of that ladies breast?
> 
> I recognize most of them, just the carrot thing, I don't.


No, they were torpedos or missiles, which were used in the following scenes to blow things up.  



> Sheryl Crow's CD, Wildflower, didn't do all that well (like her priors) but I think it is by far, one of her best CD's.  She calls it her signature project and of course she earned it.


I like her and thought that was a good album by her - very personal and not pop schlock.


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


> Apologize


 Not usually a big fan of re-mixed versions, but that one sounds pretty good.


----------



## Dye Tied

Back to my youth from a different era.


----------



## Pandora

This is just a still video 

Lauryn Hill 



I get out, I get out of all your boxes
I get out, you can't hold me in these chains
I'll get out
Father free me from this bondage
Knowin' my condition
Is the reason I must change

[Verse 1]
Your stinkin' resolution
Is no type of solution
Preventin' me from freedom
Maintainin' your polution
I won't support your lie no more
I won't even try no more
If I have to die, oh Lord
That's how I choose to live
I won't be compromised no more
I can't be victimised no more
I just don't sympathize no more
Cuz now I understand
You just wanna use me
You say "love" then abuse me
You never thought you'd loose me
But how quickly we forget
That nothin' is for certain
You thought I'd stay here hurtin'
Your guilt trip's just not workin'
Repressin' me to death
Cuz now I'm choosin' life, yo
I take the sacrifice, yo
If everything must go, then go
That's how I choose to live

[Pause]

[Singing rest of Verse 1]
That's how I choose to live...
Hehehehe, awhh
No more compromises
I see past your diguises
Blindin' through mind control
Stealin' my eternal soul
Appealin' through material
To keep me as your slave

[Singing Chorus]
But I get out
Oh, I get out of all your boxes
I get out
Oh, you can't hold me in these chains
I'll get out
Oh, I want out of social bondage
Knowin' my condition
Oh, is the reason I must change

[Singing Verse 2]
See, what you see is what you get
Oh, and you ain't seen nothin' yet
Oh, I don't care if you're upset
I could care less if you're upset
See it don't change the truth
And your hurt feeling's no excuse
To keep me in this box
Psychological locks
Repressin' true expression
Cementin' this repression
Promotin' mass deception
So that no one can be healed
I don't respect your system
I won't protect your system
When you talk I don't listen
Oh, let my Father's will be done

[Singing Chorus]
And just get out
Oh, just get out of all this bondage
Just get out
Oh, you can't hold me in these chains
Just get out
All these traditions killin' freedom
Knowin' my condition
Is the reason I must change

[Singing Verse 3]
I just accepted what you said
Keepin' me among the dead
The only way to know
Is to walk then learn and grow
But faith is not your speed
Oh, you'd had everyone believe
That you're the sole authority
Just follow the majority
Afraid to face reality
The system is a joke
Oh, you'd be smart to save your soul
Oh, and escape this mind control
You spent your life in sacrifice
To a system for the dead
Oh, are you sure...
Where is the passion in this living
Are you sure it's God you servin'
Obligated to a system
Getting less then you're deserving
Who made up these schools, I say
Who made up these rules, I say
Animal conditioning
Oh, just to keep us as a slave

[Singing Chorus]
Oh, just get out
Of this social (?)-----> PURGATORY
Just get out
All these traditions are a lie
Just get out
Superstition killing freedom
Knowin' my condition
Is the reason I must die
Just get out
Just get out
Just get out
Let's get out
Let's get out
Knowin' my condition
Is the reason I must die
Just get out


----------



## Dye Tied




----------



## Pandora

That is so cheesy.  

Now, we need something to wake everyone up.  

One of the 1st music videos I ever saw (this is a remake - cannot find the original)


----------



## Dye Tied

2 faves. I better get my nostalgic butt off of youtube 




love, love, love this


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


>



  That is just WRONG on so many levels.


----------



## Dye Tied

jazz lady said:


> That is just WRONG on so many levels.



It was kinder, gentler music :shrug:


----------



## Rael

jazz lady said:


> That is just WRONG on so many levels.



sorta had a Brady Bunch feel to it... 


Loved the Neil Young one. Amazing.


----------



## Pandora

*Some more 80's charm..*





Sad ending....


----------



## Rael

Pandora said:


>


UNCLE!


----------



## jazz lady

Rael said:


> I hadn't seen YES posted yet until now.
> Siberian Khatru live


God, I haven't heard that one in a LONG time.  I'm sure I've posted Yes lyrics before, but this is my favorite song of theirs:



Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Move yourself
You always live your life
Never thinking of the future
Prove yourself
You are the move you make
Take your chances win or loser

See yourself
You are the steps you take
You and you - and that's the only way

Shake - shake yourself
You're every move you make
So the story goes

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart

Say - you don't want to chance it
You've been hurt so before

Watch it now
The eagle in the sky
How he dancin' one and only
You - lose yourself
No not for pity's sake
There's no real reason to be lonely
Be yourself
Give your free will a chance
You've got to want to succeed

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart

Owner of a lonely heart 

After my own decision
They confused me so 
My love said never question your will at all
In the end you've got to go
Look before you leap 
And don't you hesitate at all - no no
Owner of a lonely heart

Owner of a lonely heart

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart
(repeat) 

Owner of a lonely heart 

Sooner or later each conclusion
Will decide the lonely heart
It will excite it will delight
It will give a better start

Owner of a lonely heart 

Owner of a lonely heart 

Don't deceive your free will at all
Don't deceive your free will at all
Don't deceive your free will at all
Just receive it


----------



## jazz lady

Pandora said:


> Sad ending....



   

OMG, what WAS she thinking?


----------



## Pandora

Rael said:


> UNCLE!



Ok, I'll spare you the Elton John videos I was going to post, that gay man can sure play the piano.  

But I'm still stuck in the 80's, 1982 to be exact.


----------



## jazz lady

Pandora said:


> Ok, I'll spare you the Elton John videos I was going to post, that gay man can sure play the piano.


Thank YOU!  



> But I'm still stuck in the 80's, 1982 to be exact.


Sure it not...

1985?



Woo hoo hooooo!

Debbie just hit the wall
She never had it all
One Prozac a day
Husband's a CPA
Her dreams went out the door
When she turned 24.
Only been with one man
What happened to her plan?

She was gonna be an actress
She was gonna be a star 
She was gonna shake her ass
On the hood of White Snake's car
Her yellow SUV is now the enemy
Looks at her average life
And nothing, has been...
all right since

Springsteen, Madonna
Way before Nirvana
There was U2 and Blondie
And music still on MTV
Her two kids in high school
They tell her that she's uncool
But she's still preoccupied
With 19, 19, 1985

Woo Hoo Hooooo!
(1985)
Woo Hoo Hooooo!

She’s seen all the classics
She knows every line
"Breakfast Club", "Pretty In Pink"
Even "St. Elmo's Fire"
She rocked out to Wham!
Not a big Limp Bizkitz fan
Thought she'd get a hand
On a member of Duran Duran

Wears mini-skirt made of snakeskin
And who's the other guy that's singing in Van Halen?
When did reality become T.V.?
What ever happened to sitcoms, game shows, 
(on the radio was) 

Springsteen, Madonna
way before Nirvana
There was U2 and Blondie
And music still on MTV
Her two kids in high school
They tell her that she's uncool
But she's still preoccupied
With 19, 19, 1985

Woo Hoo Hooooo!

She hates time, make it stop
When did Motley Crue become classic rock? 
And when did Ozzy become an actor?
Please make this stop, stop, STOP(tick tick tick) and bring back

Springsteen, Madonna
way before Nirvana
There was U2 and Blondie
And music still on MTV
Her two kids in high school
They tell her that she's uncool
But she's still preoccupied
With 1985

Woo Hoo Hooooo!

Springsteen, Madonna
Way before Nirvana(1985)
There was U2 and Blondie(Woohoohoo)
And music still on MTV (1985) 
Her two kids in high school
They tell her that she's uncool (1985)
But she's still preoccupied
With 19, 19, 1985 



I love this video!


----------



## Pandora

jazz lady said:


> OMG, what WAS she thinking?



Well, it does keep the guys from saying what they always say when a man looks better than them. 




jazz lady said:


> I love this video!



 Me too! 


I almost forgot JP's touring buddies....  (this song is just funny) 

"I'm just itching to tell you about them."


----------



## Kain99

jazz lady said:


> Thank YOU!
> 
> 
> Sure it not...
> 
> 1985?
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo hooooo!
> 
> Debbie just hit the wall
> She never had it all
> One Prozac a day
> Husband's a CPA
> Her dreams went out the door
> When she turned 24.
> Only been with one man
> What happened to her plan?


Yep.... That damn song, makes me bawl!


----------



## Rael

jazz lady said:


> God, I haven't heard that one in a LONG time.  I'm sure I've posted Yes lyrics before, but this is my favorite song of theirs:





Pandora said:


> Ok, I'll spare you the Elton John videos I was going to post, that gay man can sure play the piano.



Just razzing about the Muskrat and Physical song bit (even though it makes me  , I love Elton John music though.  But this is an open juke, play what you like, we'll still be here!


----------



## Pandora

Elton John is incredible, saw him in concert with Billy Joel.  I was really a Billy Joel fan but left an Elton John fan.  Great concert! 

R.I.P. Laura   Another incredible piano player.


----------



## Bronwyn

Kain99 said:


> Yep.... That damn song, makes me bawl!



Sigh... woman, why does everything make you cry??


----------



## morningbell

*neko case/kelly hogan star witness*






My true love drowned in a dirty old pan
Of oil that did run from the block
Of a falcon sedan 1969
The paper said '75
There were no survivors
None found alive

Trees break the sidewalk
And the sidewalk skins my knees
There's glass in my thermos
And blood on my jeans
Nickels and dimes of the fourth of july
Roll off in a crooked line
To the chain-link lots where the red tails dive
Oh how I forgot what it's like

Hey when she sings, when she sings when she sings like she runs
Moves like she runs
Hey when she moves, when she moves when she moves like she runs
Moves like she runs
Hey there there's such deadly wolves ‘round town tonight
Round the town tonight
Hey there there's such deadly wolves ‘round town tonight
Round the town tonight

Hey pretty baby get high with me,
We can go to my sisters if we say we'll watch the baby"
The look on your face yanks my neck on the chain
And I would do anything
To see you again

So I've fallen behind…

Hey when she sings, when she sings when she sings like she runs
Moves like she runs
Hey when she moves, when she moves when she moves like she runs
Moves like she runs
Hey there there's such deadly wolves ‘round town tonight
Round the town tonight
Hey there there's such deadly wolves ‘round town tonight
Round the town tonight

Go on, go on scream and cry
You're miles from where anyone will find you
This is nothing new, no television crew
They don't even put on the sirens
My nightgown sweeps the pavement
Please don't let him die

Oh, how I forgot...


----------



## FireBrand

*Jimi...*

...Red House



There's a Red House over yonder
That's where my baby stays
There's a Red House over yonder, baby
That's where my baby stays

Well, I ain't been home to see my baby,
in ninety nine and one half days.
'Bout time I see her,
Wait a minute something's wrong here
The key won't unlock the door.

Wait a minute something's wrong baby,
Lord, have mercy, this key won't unlock this door,
something's goin' on here.
I have a bad bad feeling
that my baby don't live here no more.

That's all right, I still got my guitar
Look out now . . . 

I might as well go on back down 
go back 'cross yonder over the hill
I might as well go back over yonder
way back over yonder 'cross the hill,
(That's where I came from.)

'Cause if my baby don't love me no more,
I know her sister will!


----------



## Rael

Here's to ya, Socki! 

*Talking Heads - Found a Job*
Damn that television ... what a bad picture!
Don't get upset, its not a major disaster.
There's nothing on tonight, he said, I don't know
What's the matter!
Nothing's ever on, she said, so ... I don't know
Why you bother.

We've heard this little scene, we've heard it many times.
People fighting over little things and wasting precious time.
They might be better off ... I think ... the way it seems to me.
Making up their own shows, which might be better than t.v.

(chorus)

Judy's in the bedroom, inventing situations.
Bob is on the street today, scouting up locations.
They've enlisted all their family.
They've enlisted all their friends.
It helped saved their relationship,
And made it work again ...

Their show gets real high ratings, they think they have a hit.
There might even be a spinoff, but they're not sure bout that.
If they ever watch t.v. again, itd be too soon for them.
Bob never yells about the picture now, hes having
Too much fun.

(chorus)

Judy's in the bedroom, inventing situations,
Bob is on the street today, scouting up locations.
They've enlisted all their family.
They've enlisted all their friends.
It helped save their relationship,
And made it work again ...

So think about this little scene; apply it to you life.
If your work isn't what you love, then something isnt right.
Just look at Bob and Judy; they're happy as can be,
Inventing situations, putting them on t.v.

(chorus)

Judy's in the bedroom, inventing situations.
Bob is on the street today, scouting up locations.
They've enlisting all their family.
They've enlisted all their friends.
It helped save the relationship,
And made it work again ...


----------



## toppick08

RIP Brad Delp


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Warren Zevon Lawyers, Guns and Money


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy


----------



## FireBrand

*Enter Sandman*


----------



## jazz lady

*And now it's two years today....*



jazz lady said:


> Would you know my name
> If I saw you in heaven
> Will it be the same
> If I saw you in heaven
> I must be strong, and carry on
> Cause I know I don't belong
> Here in heaven
> 
> Would you hold my hand
> If I saw you in heaven
> Would you help me stand
> If I saw you in heaven
> I'll find my way, through night and day
> Cause I know I just can't stay
> Here in heaven
> 
> Time can bring you down
> Time can bend your knee
> Time can break your heart
> Have you begging please
> Begging please
> 
> (instrumental)
> 
> Beyond the door
> There's peace I'm sure.
> And I know there'll be no more...
> Tears in heaven
> 
> Would you know my name
> If I saw you in heaven
> Will it be the same
> If I saw you in heaven
> I must be strong, and carry on
> Cause I know I don't belong
> Here in heaven
> 
> Cause I know I don't belong
> Here in heaven



RIP Dad.


----------



## cattitude




----------



## Rael

I've never seen Rod Stewart (regrettably), but once I saw a band in Las Vegas with a guy who imitated him perfectly in voice, looks, etc. Outstanding show. I forgot his name so I googled it, and I'm pretty sure it was this guy in the link below, John Anthony. 

TEI - Tribute - John Anthony: A Salute to Rod Stewart


----------



## FireBrand

*and the Faces !*



Rael said:


> I've never seen Rod Stewart (regrettably), but once I saw a band in Las Vegas with a guy who imitated him perfectly in voice, looks, etc. Outstanding show. I forgot his name so I googled it, and I'm pretty sure it was this guy in the link below, John Anthony.
> 
> TEI - Tribute - John Anthony: A Salute to Rod Stewart


 
Pre Hollywood Rod !

He could launch a soccer ball into the audience too !


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> Pre Hollywood Rod !
> 
> He could launch a soccer ball into the audience too !



$6.50?


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> $6.50?


 
pretty good seats too.
the story:
Me and buddy walked into Cole Field House early afternoon.
Walked up to the ticket counter and talked to the really old nice guy there.
He told us what sections and seats where still available and let us walk
around and pick out our seats !


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - My Sweet Lord


----------



## FireBrand

PulseStart said:


> YouTube - My Sweet Lord


 
Great one ! r.i.p. Billy Preston !


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> $6.50?


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Ringo Star-It dont come easy


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - When you say nothing at all


----------



## cattitude




----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


>



Never heard it.  Very nice.  :yay










;


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:


> Never heard it.  Very nice.




This is my favorite Martina song.


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> This is my favorite Martina song.



Powerful song!


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:


> Powerful song!



It is and she has the perfect voice for it.


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> It is and she has the perfect voice for it.



Indeed!


----------



## Etred101

cattitude said:


> It is and she has the perfect voice for it.



Why is it I feel like you ladies would open up a can o whup-azz on the first man that showed up.


----------



## cattitude

Etred101 said:


> Why is it I feel like you ladies would open up a can o whup-azz on the first man that showed up.



You must have some little reason to feel inferior.


----------



## meangirl

cattitude said:


> You must have some little reason to feel inferior.


----------



## Etred101

cattitude said:


> You must have some little reason to feel inferior.



I freely admit that _I'm not worthy._


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


>



MG?!?!?!  you too....


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> MG?!?!?! you too....


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


>



  .... no ... better yet...


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> .... no ... better yet...


 


Now post a song dammit!


----------



## FireBrand

*Simple Minds - 'Sanctify Yourself'*


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


>


 
This video is no longer available. 

What was it?


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> This video is no longer available.
> 
> What was it?



YouTube - Chris Isaak "Wicked Game"


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> YouTube - Chris Isaak "Wicked Game"


 


Watching Family Guy.... 

YouTube - Journey - Don't Stop believing

Journey...Don't stop believing


----------



## meangirl

*Foreigner*

Urgent



Youre not shy, you get around
You wanna fly, dont want your feet on the ground
You stay up, you wont come down
You wanna live, you wanna move to the sound

Got fire in your veins
Burnin hot but you dont feel the pain
Your desire is insane
You cant stop until you do it again

But sometimes I wonder as I look in your eyes
Maybe youre thinking of some other guy
But I know, yes I know, how to treat you right
Thats why you call me in the middle of the night

You say its urgent
So urgent, so oh oh urgent
Just wait and see
How urgent my love can be
Its urgent

You play tricks on my mind
Youre everywhere but youre so hard to find
Youre not warm or sentimental
Youre so extreme, you can be so temperamental

But Im not looking for a love that will last
I know what I need and I need it fast
Yeah, theres one thing in common that we both share
Thats a need for for each other anytime, anywhere

It gets so urgent
So urgent
You know its urgent
I wanna tell you its the same for me
So oh oh urgent
Just you wait and see
How urgent our love can be
Its urgent

You say its urgent
Make it fast, make it urgent
Do it quick, do it urgent
Gotta rush, make it urgent
Want it quick
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
Urgent, urgent, emergency
So urgent, emergency
Emer... emer... emer...
Its urgent


----------



## FireBrand

*repeat ! ...*

But a Great VD song !

FOREIGNER


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> But a Great VD song !
> 
> FOREIGNER


 
Beautiful. I was going to post that next.


----------



## toppick08

Ahh yes, let me go back to high school days....


----------



## meangirl

*Third Eye Blind*



I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore
Before you take a swing
I wonder
What are we fighting for
When I say out loud
I want to get out of this
I wonder
Is there anything I'm going to miss
I wonder How it's going to be
When you don't know me
How's it going to be
When you're sure I'm not there
How's it going to be
When there is no one to talk to, between you and me
'Cause I don't care
How's it going to be
How's it going to be
Where we used to laugh
There's a shouting match
Sharp as a thumbnail scratch
A silence I can't ignore
Like...
The hammocks by the doorway we spent time in
Swings empty, don't see lightning like last fall when it was always
about to hit
me
I wonder how's it going to be when it goes down
Hows it going to be
When your not around
Hows it going to be
When you found out there was nothing
Between you and me
'Cause I don't care
How's it going to be.
Hows it going to be
When you don't know me any more
And how's it going to be
Want to get myself back in again
The soft dive of oblivian
Wanna taste the soul of your skin
The soft dive of oblivian
Oblivian
How's it going to be
When you don't know me any more
How's it going to be
How's it going to be


----------



## Rael

*Steely Dan - Black Cow*


In the corner
Of my eye
I saw you in Rudy's
You were very high
You were high
It was a cryin' disgrace
They saw your face

On the counter
By your keys
Was a book of numbers
And your remedies
One of these
Surely will screen out the sorrow
But where are you tomorrow

I can't cry anymore
While you run around
Break away
Just when it
Seems so clear
That it's
Over now
Drink your big black cow
And get out of here

Down to Greene street
There you go
Lookin' so outrageous
And they tell you so
You should know
How all the pros play the game
You change your name

Like a gangster
On the run
You will stagger homeward
To your precious one
I'm the one
Who must make everything right
Talk it out till daylight

I don't care anymore
Why you run around
Break away
Just when it
Seems so clear
That it's
Over now
Drink your big black cow
And get out of here


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> In the corner
> Of my eye
> I saw you in Rudy's
> You were very high
> You were high
> It was a cryin' disgrace
> They saw your face


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead


----------



## meangirl

*Five for Fighting*

100 years

I love this one. 



I'm 15 for a moment
Caught in between 10 and 20
And I'm just dreaming
Counting the ways to where you are 
I'm 22 for a moment
She feels better than ever
And we're on fire
Making our way back from Mars 
15 there's still time for you
Time to buy and time to lose
15, there's never a wish better than this
When you only got 100 years to live 
I'm 33 for a moment
Still the man, but you see I'm a they
A kid on the way
A family on my mind 
I'm 45 for a moment
The sea is high
And I'm heading into a crisis
Chasing the years of my life 
15 there's still time for you
Time to buy, Time to lose yourself
Within a morning star 
15 I'm all right with you
15, there's never a wish better than this
When you only got 100 years to live 
Half time goes by
Suddenly you’re wise
Another blink of an eye
67 is gone
The sun is getting high
We're moving on... 
I'm 99 for a moment
Dying for just another moment
And I'm just dreaming
Counting the ways to where you are 
15 there's still time for you
22 I feel her too
33 you’re on your way
Every day's a new day... 
15 there's still time for you
Time to buy and time to choose
Hey 15, there's never a wish better than this
When you only got 100 years to live


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:


> I'm only pretty sure that I can't take anymore
> Before you take a swing
> I wonder
> What are we fighting for
> When I say out loud
> I want to get out of this
> I wonder
> Is there anything I'm going to miss
> I wonder How it's going to be
> When you don't know me
> How's it going to be
> When you're sure I'm not there
> How's it going to be
> When there is no one to talk to, between you and me
> 'Cause I don't care
> How's it going to be
> How's it going to be
> Where we used to laugh
> There's a shouting match
> Sharp as a thumbnail scratch
> A silence I can't ignore
> Like...
> The hammocks by the doorway we spent time in
> Swings empty, don't see lightning like last fall when it was always
> about to hit
> me
> I wonder how's it going to be when it goes down
> Hows it going to be
> When your not around
> Hows it going to be
> When you found out there was nothing
> Between you and me
> 'Cause I don't care
> How's it going to be.
> Hows it going to be
> When you don't know me any more
> And how's it going to be
> Want to get myself back in again
> The soft dive of oblivian
> Wanna taste the soul of your skin
> The soft dive of oblivian
> Oblivian
> How's it going to be
> When you don't know me any more
> How's it going to be
> How's it going to be




That is one of my favorite songs!  Never seen the video...


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:


> That is one of my favorite songs! Never seen the video...


 One of my favorites too! 

Survivor... High on you




There you stood, that'll teach ya
To look so good and feel so right
Let me tell you 'bout the girl I met last night
It's understood, I had to reach ya
I let the wheel of fortune spin
I touched your hand before the crowd
Started crushin' in
Now I'm higher than a kite
I know I'm gettin' hooked on your love
Talkin' to myself, runnin' in the heat
Beggin' for your touch in the middle
Of the street and I --
*I can't stop thinking 'bout you girl
I must be living in a fantasy world
I've searched the whole world over
To find a heart so true
Such complete intoxication
I'm high on you*
Smart and coy, a little crazy
The kinda face that starts a fight
Let me tell you 'bout the girl I had last night
Piercin' eyes, like a raven
You seemed to share my secret sin
We were high before the night
Started kickin' in
Now I'm screamin' in the night
I know I'm gettin' hooked on your love
Talkin' to myself, runnin' in the heat
Beggin' for your touch in the middle
Of the street and I --
( * Repeat)


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:


> One of my favorites too!
> 
> Survivor... High on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you stood, that'll teach ya
> To look so good and feel so right
> Let me tell you 'bout the girl I met last night
> It's understood, I had to reach ya
> I let the wheel of fortune spin
> I touched your hand before the crowd
> Started crushin' in
> Now I'm higher than a kite
> I know I'm gettin' hooked on your love
> Talkin' to myself, runnin' in the heat
> Beggin' for your touch in the middle
> Of the street and I --
> *I can't stop thinking 'bout you girl
> I must be living in a fantasy world
> I've searched the whole world over
> To find a heart so true
> Such complete intoxication
> I'm high on you*
> Smart and coy, a little crazy
> The kinda face that starts a fight
> Let me tell you 'bout the girl I had last night
> Piercin' eyes, like a raven
> You seemed to share my secret sin
> We were high before the night
> Started kickin' in
> Now I'm screamin' in the night
> I know I'm gettin' hooked on your love
> Talkin' to myself, runnin' in the heat
> Beggin' for your touch in the middle
> Of the street and I --
> ( * Repeat)



I totally remember that song!


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:


> I totally remember that song!


 
I bet you've had this one dedicated to you more than once back then.


----------



## RoseRed

meangirl said:


> I bet you've had this one dedicated to you more than once back then.



I doubt it.


----------



## Etred101

My daughter (17) did this video.



Filmed on location today.


----------



## meangirl

*Foo Fighters*

The Pretender



Keep you in the dark
You know they all pretend
Keep you in the dark
And so it all began

Send in your skeletons
Sing as their bones go marching in... again
The need you buried deep
The secrets that you keep are ever ready
Are you ready?
I'm finished making sense
Done pleading ignorance
That whole defense

Spinning infinity, boy
The wheel is spinning me
It's never-ending, never-ending
Same old story

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

In time or so i'm told
I'm just another soul for sale... oh, well
The page is out of print
We are not permanent
We're temporary, temporary
Same old story

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

I'm the voice inside your head
You refuse to hear
I'm the face that you have to face
Mirrored in your stare
I'm what's left, I'm what's right
I'm the enemy
I'm the hand that will take you down
Bring you to your knees

So who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?

Keep you in the dark
You know they all pretend

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
(Keep you in the dark)
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
(You know they all... pretend)
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
(Keep you in the dark)
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays?
(You know they all... pretend)
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

So who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> My daughter (17) did this video.
> 
> 
> 
> Filmed on location today.


 
Seriously? 

Awesome!!


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Awesome!!



I was as shocked as you are.
Thats our dog.
Where the heck did that come from?


----------



## meangirl

*Goo Goo Dolls*

Iris







Something you should know about Iris Lyrics

Title: *Goo Goo Dolls - Iris lyrics*


And I'd give up forever to touch you 
Cause I know that you feel me somehow 
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be 
And I don't want to go home right now 
Verse 2 

And all I can taste is this moment 
And all I can breathe is your life 
Cause sooner or later it's over 
I just don't want to miss you tonight 
Chorus 

And I don't want the world to see me 
Cause I don't think that they'd understand 
When everything's made to be broken 
I just want you to know who I am 
Verse 3 

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming 
Or the moment of truth in your lies 
When everything seems like the movies 
Yeah you bleed just to know your alive 

Chorus 

And I don't want the world to see me 
Cause I don't think that they'd understand 
When everything's made to be broken 
I just want you to know who I am 
Chorus 

I don't want the world to see me 
Cause I don't think that they'd understand 
When everything's made to be broken 
I just want you to know who I am 

I just want you to know who I am 
I just want you to know who I am 
I just want you to know who I am 
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> I was as shocked as you are.
> Thats our dog.
> Where the heck did that come from?


 
That comes from talent...maybe her mom??? 

J/K  

She did good.


----------



## chaotic

Probably the most important song of the past 20 years

Esplanation of Rickrolled here.


----------



## chaotic

Its lonely when your post starts a new page.


----------



## meangirl

chaotic said:


> Probably the most important song of the past 20 years
> 
> Esplanation of Rickrolled here.


 


chaotic said:


> Its lonely when your post starts a new page.


 
Good one. 

Your post didn't start a new page for me though.


----------



## chaotic

meangirl said:


> Good one.
> 
> Your post didn't start a new page for me though.



How how how is that possible? Or do you speak metaphorically?


----------



## meangirl

chaotic said:


> How how how is that possible? Or do you speak metaphorically?


 
Ummm like...just really.  For real.  

I never speak metaphorically unless I really mean to.


----------



## Kerad

Etred101 said:


> My daughter (17) did this video.
> 
> 
> Filmed on location today.






(I felt bad for the hamburger bun, though.  I thought he was gonna be okay.  Instead....dog food.)


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> That comes from talent...maybe her mom???
> 
> J/K
> 
> She did good.



Talent mom - probably.
Camera - me
Computer - me 
 - me


----------



## chaotic

meangirl said:


> Ummm like...just really.  For real.
> 
> I never speak metaphorically unless I really mean to.



The metaphors slide out of me like carrots on a surfboard.

Just found the number of posts per page option in the CP.


----------



## meangirl

*Queen*

Fat Bottomed Girls..

YES!!



are you gonna take me home tonight?
oooh, down beside that red firelight;
are you gonna let it all hang out?
Fat bottomed girls,
You make the rockin' world go round.

Hey 
I was just a skinny lad
Never knew no good from bad,
But I knew love before I left my nursery,
Left alone with big fat Fanny,
She was such a naughty nanny!
Hey big woman you made a bad boy out of me!
Hey, hey!

I've been singing with my band
Across the water, across the land,
I seen ev'ry blue eyed floozy on the way, hey
But their beauty and their style
Wear kind of smooth after a while.
Take me to them lardy ladies every time!

(C'mon) 
Oh won't you take me home tonight?
Oh down beside your red firelight,
Oh and you give it all you got
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round

Hey listen here,
Now I got mortgages on homes
I got stiffness in my bones
Ain't no beauty queens in this locality. (I tell ya!)
Oh, but I still get my pleasure
Still got my greatest treasure.
Heap big woman you done made a big man out-of me!
Now get this!

Oh, (i know),you gonna take me home tonight (please)
oh, down beside that red firelight
Oh, you gonna let it all hang out
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round *(yeah)*
Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round
GET ON YOUR BIKES AND RIDE!

Oooh yeah oh yeah them fat bottomed girls
Fat bottomed girls
Yeah yeah yeah
all right
ride 'em cowboy
Fat bottomed girls
Yes yes


----------



## chaotic

meangirl said:


> Fat Bottomed Girls..
> 
> YES!!


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> Talent mom - probably.
> Camera - me
> Computer - me
> - me


----------



## meangirl

*Staind*

Right Here 



I know I've been mistaken
But just give me a break and see the changes that I've made
I've got some imperfections
But how can you collect them all and throw them in my face

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if you chose to walk away I'd still be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep you right here waiting

I hope you're not intending
To be so condescending it's as much as i can take
and you're so independent
you just refuse to bend so I keep bending till I break

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if you chose to walk away I'd still be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep you right here waiting

I've made a commitment
I'm willing to bleed for you
I needed fulfillment
I found what I need in you

Why can't you just forgive me
I don't want to relive all the mistakes I've made along the way
But I always find a way to keep you right here waiting
I always find the words to say to keep you right here waiting

But i always find a way
To keep you right here waiting
I always find the words to say to keep you right here waiting

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if I chose to walk away would you still be right here waiting...


----------



## meangirl

*More Staind...*

It's Been Awhile...




It's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
Since I first saw you
Since I could stand on my own two feet again
Since I could call you
But everything I can't
remember as ####ed up as it 
all may seem the consequences
that I've rendered I've stretched
myself beyond my means

It's been awhile
Since I could say that I wasn't addicted
Since I could say I love myself as well
Since I've gone and ####ed things
up just like I always do
But all that #### seems to
disappear when I'm with you
But everything I can't remember
as ####ed up as it may seem
The consequences that I've rendered,
I've gone and ####ed things up again.
Why must I feel this way
Just make this go away,
Just one more peaceful day

It's been awhile
Since I could look at myself straight
Since I said I'm sorry
Since I've seen the way
the candle lights your face
But I can still remember
just the way you taste
But everything I can't remember as
####ed up as it all may seem to be
I know it's me I cannot blame this on my
father he did the best he could for me

It's been awhile
Since I could hold my head up high
and it's been awhile since I said
I'm sorry


----------



## meangirl

*Matchbox 20*

Push...

I will...yep. 


She said I don't know if I've ever been good enough 
I'm a little bit rusty, and I think my head is caving in 
And I don't know if I've ever been really loved 
By hand that's touched me, well I feel like something's gonna give 
And I'm a little bit angry, well 

This ain't over, no not here, not while I still need you around 
You don't owe me, we might change 
Yeah we just might feel good 

(Chorus) 
I wanna push you around, well I will, well I will 
I wanna push you down, well I will, well I will 
I wanna take you for granted, I wanna take you for granted, yeah I will, I will 

Well I will 

She said I don't know why you ever would lie to me 
Like I'm a little untrusting when I think that the truth is gonna hurt ya 
And I don't know why you couldn't just stay with me 
You couldn't stand to be near me 
When my face don't seem to want to shine 
'cuz It's a little bit dirty well 

Don't just stand there, say nice things to me 
I've been cheated I've been wronged you, 
And you don't know me, I can't change 
I won't do anything at all 

(Chorus) 
I wanna push you around, well I will, well I will 
I wanna push you down, well I will, well I will 
I wanna take you for granted, I wanna take you for granted, yeah I will, I will 

Oh but don't bowl me over 
Just wait a minute well it kinda fell apart, things get so crazy, crazy 
Don't rush this baby, don't rush this Baby, baby 

(Chorus) 
I wanna push you around, well I will, well I will 
I wanna push you down, well I will, well I will 
I wanna take you for granted, yeah, yeah, yeah 
I wanna take you, take you, yeah, well I will, I will, I will, I will 
I will, I will, I will, Yeah, yeah, push you around, 
I'll drag you down, I wanna push you around 
Well I will


----------



## meangirl

She say it's cold outside and she hands me my raincoat 
She's always worried about things like that 
She says it's all gonna end and it might as well be my fault 
And she only sleeps when it's raining 
And she screams and her voice is straining 

_[chorus]_

She says baby 
It's 3 am I must be lonely 
When she says baby 
Well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes 
Says the rain's gonna wash away I believe it 

She's got a little bit of something, God it's better than nothing 
And in her color portrait world she believes that she's got it all 
She swears the moon don't hang quite as high as it used to 
And she only sleeps when it's raining 
And she screams and her voice is straining 

_[chorus]_

She believes that life is made up of all that you're used to 
And the clock on the wall has been stuck at three for days, and days 
She thinks that happiness is a mat that sits on her doorway 
But outside it's stopped raining


----------



## meangirl

*Yes, love ya Baby!*



I think I've already lost you 
I think you're already gone 
I think I'm finally scared now 
You think I'm weak - but I think you're wrong 
I think you're already leaving 
Feels like your hand is on the door 
I thought this place was an empire 
But now I'm relaxed - I can't be sure 

I think you're so mean - I think we should try 
I think I could need - this in my life 
I think I'm just scared - I think too much 
I know this is wrong it's a problem I'm dealing 

If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home 
There's an awful lot of breathing room 
But I can hardly move 
If you're gone - baby you need to come home 
Cuz there's a little bit of something me 
In everything in you 

I bet you're hard to get over 
I bet the room just won't shine 
I bet my hands I can stay here 
I bet you need - more than you mind 

I think you're so mean - I think we should try 
I think I could need - this in my life 
I think I'm just scared - that I know too much 
I can't relate and that's a problem I'm feeling 

If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home 
There's an awful lot of breathing room 
But I can hardly move 
If you're gone - baby you need to come home 
Cuz there's a little bit of something me 
In everything in you 

I think you're so mean - I think we should try 
I think I could need - this in my life 
I think I'm just scared - do I talk too much 
I know this is wrong it's a problem I'm dealing 

If you're gone - maybe it's time to go home 
There's an awful lot of breathing room 
But I can hardly move 
If you're gone - baby you need to come home 
Cuz there's a little bit of something me 
In everything in you


----------



## meangirl

[YOUTUBEVLOQY4LZSaQ][/YOUTUBE]

Come to decide that the things that I tried
Were in my life just to get high on
When I sit alone come get a little known
But I need more than myself this time
Step from the road to the sea to the sky
And I do believe it, we rely on
When I lay it on come get to play it on
All my life to sacrafice
Hey oh listen what I say oh, I got your
Hey oh now listen what I say oh
When will I know that I really can't go
To the well once more time to decide on
When it's killing me, when will I really see
All that I need to look inside
Come to believe that I better not leave
Before I get my chance to ride
When it's killing me, what do I really need
All that I need to look inside
Hey oh listen what I say oh, come back and 
Hey oh look at what I say oh
The more I see the less I know
The more I like to let it go...hey oh, whoa
Deep beneath the cover of another perfect wonder
Where it's so white as snow
Privately divided by a world so undecided 
And there's nowhere to go
In between the cover of another perfect wonder
And it's so white as snow
Running through a field where all my tracks will 
Be concealed and there is nowhere to go
When to descend to amend for a friend 
All the channels that have broken down
Now you bring it up, I'm gonna ring it up
Just to hear you sing it out
Step from the road to the sea to the sky
And I do believe what we rely on
When I lay it on, come get to play it on
All my life to sacrifice
Hey oh listen what I say oh, I got your
Hey oh listen what I say oh
The more I see the less I know 
The more I'd like to let it go...hey oh whoa
Deep beneath the cover of another perfect wonder 
Where it's so white as snow
Privately divided by a world so undecided 
And there's nowhere to go
In between the cover of another perfect wonder
Where it's so white as snow
Running through the field where all my tracks 
Will be concealed and there is nowhere to go
I said hey hey yeah, oh yeah tell my love now
Hey hey yeah, oh yeah tell my love now
Deep beneath the cover of another perfect wonder 
Where it's so white as snow
Privately divided by a world so undecided 
And there's nowhere to go
In between the cover of another perfect wonder
Where it's so white as snow
Running through the field where all my tracks 
Will be concealed and there is nowhere to go
I said hey hey yeah, oh yeah tell my love now
Hey hey yeah,


----------



## meangirl

*Rem*

Mott the Hoople and the Game of Life. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Andy Kaufman in the wrestling match. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Monopoly, twenty one, checkers, and chess. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Mister Fred Blassie in a breakfast mess. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Let's play Twister, let's play Risk. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
See you in heaven if you make the list. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Hey Andy, did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey Andy, are you goofing on Elvis? Hey baby, are we losing touch?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool

Moses went walking with the staff of wood. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Newton got beaned by the apple good. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Egypt was troubled by the horrible asp. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Mister Charles Darwin had the gall to ask. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Hey Andy, did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey Andy, are you goofing on Elvis? Hey baby, are you having fun?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool

Here's a little agit for the never-believer. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Here's a little ghost for the offering. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Here's a truck stop instead of Saint Peter's. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Mister Andy Kaufman's gone wrestling (wrestling bears). Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Hey Andy, did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey Andy, are you goofing on Elvis? Hey baby, are we losing touch?
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool

If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool
If you believed they put a man on the moon, man on the moon
If you believe there's nothing up my sleeve, then nothing is cool


----------



## Etred101

Thanks MG!


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> Thanks MG!


 
What song?


----------



## unixpirate

meangirl said:


> Ride it??
> 
> 
> Ooh, now let's get down tonight
> Baby I'm hot just like an oven
> I need some lovin'
> And baby, I can't hold it much longer
> It's getting stronger and stronger
> And when I get that feeling
> I want Sexual Healing
> Sexual Healing, oh baby
> Makes me feel so fine
> Helps to relieve my mind
> Sexual Healing baby, is good for me
> Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
> Whenever blue tear drops are falling
> And my emotional stability is leaving me
> There is something I can do
> I can get on the telephone and call you up baby, and
> Honey I know you'll be there to relieve me
> The love you give to me will free me
> If you don't know the things you're dealing
> I can tell you, darling, that it's Sexual Healing
> Get up, Get up, Get up, Get up, let's make love tonight
> Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, 'cos you do it right
> Baby I got sick this morning
> A sea was storming inside of me
> Baby I think I'm capsizing
> The waves are rising and rising
> And when I get that feeling
> I want Sexual Healing
> Sexual Healing is good for me
> Makes me feel so fine, it's such a rush
> Helps to relieve the mind, and it's good for us
> Sexual Healing, baby, is good for me
> Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
> And it's good for me and it's good to me
> My baby ohhh
> Come take control, just grab a hold
> Of my body and mind soon we'll be making it
> Honey, oh we're feeling fine
> You're my medicine open up and let me in
> Darling, you're so great
> I can't wait for you to operate
> I can't wait for you to operate
> When I get this feeling, I need Sexual Healing [Ad lib]


----------



## unixpirate

meangirl said:


> Yes and...
> 
> I ####in hate you....
> 
> 
> 
> Uh hmm................



YouTube - UB 40-RED RED WINE


----------



## Bronwyn

unixpirate said:


> YouTube - UB 40-RED RED WINE



I remember how UB40 got their name


----------



## unixpirate

Bronwyn said:


> I remember how UB40 got their name



They do rock 



YouTube - Can't help falling in love- UB40


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]


----------



## toppick08

PulseStart said:


> YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]





Tom.


----------



## PulseStart

toppick08 said:


> Tom.



Aren't you involved.


----------



## toppick08

PulseStart said:


> Aren't you involved.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Watchtower


----------



## FireBrand

*Alice Bowie*



My momma talkin' to me tryin' to tell me how to live 
But I don't listen to her 'cause my head is like a sieve 
My daddy, he disowned me 'cause I wear my sister's clothes 
He caught me in the bathroom with a pair of pantyhose 

My basketball coach, he done kicked me off the team 
For wearin' high-heel sneakers and actin' like a queen 

------ lead guitar ------ 

The world's comin' to an end, I don't even care 
As long as I can have a limo and my orange hair 
And it don't bother me if people think I'm "funny" 
'Cause I'm a big rock star and I'm makin' lots of money 
money, money, money, money, money, money 
Ahhh! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha... 

I'm so bloody rich! Ha ha ha ha 
I own apartment buildings and shopping centers! Ha ha ha ha 
And I only know three chords! Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Rael




----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> What song?


All - Ms. DJ
Love the new avatar.


----------



## Rael

Alan Parsons Project - Time

Time, flowing like a river
Time, beckoning me
Who knows when we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river
To the sea
Goodbye my love, Maybe for forever
Goodbye my love, The tide waits for me
Who knows when we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river (on and on)
To the sea, to the sea
Till it's gone forever
Gone forever
Gone forevermore
Goodbye my friends, Maybe forever
Goodbye my friends, The stars wait for me
Who knows where we shall meet again
If ever
But time
Keeps flowing like a river (on and on)
To the sea, to the sea
Till it's gone forever
Gone forever
Gone forevermore


----------



## Rael

Combination of A Dream within a Dream (intro) and The Raven. First time I’ve ever since something from Alan Parsons Project live. Opening narration voice by Orson Welles:
YouTube - Orson & The Raven - Alan Parsons Live
* A Dream within a Dream  *
_For my own part, 
I have never had a thought 
which I could not set down in words 
with even more distinctness 
than that with which I conceived it. 
There is, however, 
a class of fancies 
of exquisite delicacy 
which are not thoughts 
and to which as yet I have found it 
absolutely impossible to adapt to language. 
These fancies arise in the soul 
alas, how rarely, 
only at epochs of most intense tranquility 
when the bodily and mental health 
are in perfection, 
and at those mere points of time 
where the confines of the waking world 
blend with the world of dreams. 
And so I captured this…fancy 
where all that we see or seem 
is but a dream…within…a dream._

* The Raven *

The clock struck midnight
And through my sleeping
I heard a tapping at my door
I looked but nothing lay in the darkness
And so I turned inside once more
To my amazement
There stood a raven
Whose shadow hung above my door
Then through the silence
It spoke that one word
That I shall hear forever more
Nevermore
Thus quoth the raven, nevermore
And still the raven remains in my room
No matter how much I implore
No words can soothe him
No prayer remove him
And I must hear for evermore
Quoth the raven, nevermore
Thus quoth the raven
Nevermore


----------



## Rael

And the clincher, the last song and one of the best from Tales, Mystery, and Imagination.
*To One in Paradise*

If I could see the sky above
And my mind could be set free
As wild white horses reached the shore
I'd stand alone and oversee

And if the bush before me burns
Should I turn my eyes away
And still the voices I can hear
As clear to me as light of day

I believed in my dreams
Nothing could change my mind
Now I know what they mean
How could I be so blind

Cold sands of time
(Winds that blow as cold as ice
Sounds that come in the night)
Shall hide what is left on me
(Come from Paradise)

I've been through times when no one cared
(Words that were mine)
I've seen clouds in empty skies
When one kind word meant more to me
(Shall last as a memory)
Than all the love in Paradise

I believed in my dreams
Nothing could change my mind
Till I found what they mean
Nothing can save me now


----------



## Pandora

You always won everytime
you placed a bet
You're still damn good
No one's gotten to you yet
Everytime they were sure
they had you caught
You were quicker than they thought
You'd just turn your back and walk
You always said
The cards would never do you wrong
The trick you said
was never play the game too long
A gambler's share
The only risk that you would take
the only loss you could forsake
[ Lyrics found at BOB SEGER Lyrics - STILL THE SAME ]
The only bluff you couldn't fake

And you're still the same
I caught up with you yesterday
Moving game to game
No one standing in your way
Turning on the charm
Long enough to get you by
You're still the same
You still aim high

There you stood
Everybody watched you play
I just turned and walked away
I had nothing left to say
'Cause you're still the same
You're s are still the same
Moving game to game
Some things never change
You're still the same


----------



## Pandora

Hard to believe how many groups have done a cover on this, original Bob Dylan but this one, I think is the best. 

Mama, take this badge off of me
I can't use it anymore.
It's gettin' dark, too dark for me to see
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door

Mama, put my guns in the ground
I can't shoot them anymore.
That long black cloud is comin' down
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door



My favorite Guns & Roses song... 



(I bet you cannot smoke on stage anymore...  )


----------



## toppick08

Pandora said:


> Hard to believe how many groups have done a cover on this, original Bob Dylan but this one, I think is the best.
> 
> Mama, take this badge off of me
> I can't use it anymore.
> It's gettin' dark, too dark for me to see
> I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.
> 
> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
> 
> Mama, put my guns in the ground
> I can't shoot them anymore.
> That long black cloud is comin' down
> I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.
> 
> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Guns & Roses song...
> 
> 
> 
> (I bet you cannot smoke on stage anymore...  )


----------



## chaotic

Birdhouse in your soul (They Might Be Giants)

I'm your only friend
I'm not your only friend
But I'm a little glowing friend
But really I'm not actually your friend
But I am

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

I have a secret to tell
From my electrical well
It's a simple message and I'm leaving out the whistles and bells
So the room must listen to me
Filibuster vigilantly
My name is blue canary one note* spelled l-i-t-e
My story's infinite
Like the Longines Symphonette it doesn't rest

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

I'm your only friend
I'm not your only friend
But I'm a little glowing friend
But really I'm not actually your friend
But I am

There's a picture opposite me
Of my primitive ancestry
Which stood on rocky shores and kept the beaches shipwreck free
Though I respect that a lot
I'd be fired if that were my job
After killing Jason off and countless screaming Argonauts
Bluebird of friendliness
Like guardian angels its always near

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

(and while you're at it
Keep the nightlight on inside the
Birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch (and while you're at it)
Who watches over you (keep the nightlight on inside the)
Make a little birdhouse in your soul (birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch (and while you're at it)
Who watches over you (keep the nightlight on inside the)
Make a little birdhouse in your soul (birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say I'm the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul


----------



## meangirl

*Buckcherry*

Sorry



I'm sorry i'm bad, i'm sorry i'm blue
I'm sorry about all the things I said to you
And I know I can't take it back
I love how you kiss, I love all your sounds
And baby the way you make my world go 'round
And I just wanted to say i'm sorry.

This time I think i'm to blame
It's harder to get through the days
We get older and blame turns to shame
'Cause everything inside it never comes out right
And when I see you cry it makes me wanna die.

I'm sorry i'm bad, i'm sorry i'm blue
I'm sorry about all the things I said to you
And I know I can't take it back
I love how you kiss, I love all your sounds
And baby the way you make my world go 'round
And I just wanted to say i'm sorry.

Every single day I think about how we came all this way
The sleepless nights and the tears you cried
It's never too late to make it right
Oh yeah Sorry!

I'm sorry i'm bad, i'm sorry i'm blue
I'm sorry about all the things I said to you
And I know I can't take it back
I love how you kiss, I love all your sounds
And baby the way you make my world go 'round
And I just wanted to say i'm sorry.
I'm sorry baby.
I'm sorry baby.
I'm sorry.


----------



## chaotic

She's No Lady (Lyle Lovett)

She hates my mama
She hates my daddy too
She loves to tell me
She hates the things I do
She loves to lie beside me
Almost every night
She's no lady she's my wife

The preacher asked her
And she said I do
The preacher asked me
And she said yes he does too
And the preacher said
I pronounce you 99 to life
Son she's no lady she's your wife

And I can't remember
How I met her
Seems like she's always just been hanging here off my right arm
And I can't remember
How I ever
Thought that I just couldn't live without a woman's charm

And even though
She loves the smell of French perfume
And even though
She walks around in high-heel shoes
All I know
Is I'm the one who pays her price
Man she's no lady she's my wife

And I can't remember
How I met her
Seems like she's always just been hanging here off my right arm
And I can't remember
How I ever
Thought that I just couldn't live without a woman's charm

Yea she hates my mama
She hates my daddy too
She loves to tell me
She hates the things I do
She loves to lie beside me
Almost every night
She's no lady she's my wife


----------



## Kerad

*Stabbing Westward*

I cannot save you...
I can't even save myself.


----------



## meangirl

*The Beatles*

Yesterday


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


> Yesterday



Leprosy....
I'm not half the man I used to be...


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> Leprosy....
> I'm not half the man I used to be...


----------



## Rael

We saw Harry a few years back at the Kennedy Center, awesome! 

*Harry Connick, Jr. - Come by me*
Come by me
Come talk to me baby
Tell me how
We can combine

Will you be
My sunshine forever
Will you be
A friend of mine

Try me out
And if you get excited
Take me home
I’d love to be invited
Once we’re there
I’m sure you’ll be delighted
We could rock all night

Wait and see
We might fit together
That would be
My lucky day

Come by me
Come love with me baby
Maybe we
Could run away

Well come by me
Come talk to me baby
Tell me how
We can combine

Will you be
My sunshine forever
Or will you be
Just a friend of mine

Try me out
And if you get excited
Take me home
I’d love to be invited
Once we’re there
I’m sure you’ll be delighted
We could rock all night

Wait and see
We might fit together
That would be
My lucky day-yeah

Come by me
Oh come love with me baby
Maybe we
Could run away
Maybe we
Could run away
Maybe we
Could run away


----------



## Pandora

meangirl said:


> Yesterday



They played that song on the last episode of Laverne and Shirley.... They both moved out of the apartment and were showing flashbacks of the years of shows.


----------



## Rael

*Goodnight Song - Tears for Fears*

Here on the stage, the time has come
with the strings of 'be my angel', of rockin' 2/4
Time may keep alive
That old swan song
That we've been playing forever,
'til the time may be right to say 'good-bye'...
My voice is aching,
I'm tongue-tied,
And the sounds we are making are so-o-o old...

Goodnight song, played so wrong,
Blame the crowd, they screamed so loud so long.

It's an honest day;
Take the best of me and then the rest let go...
In every situation where there's tireless rage,
Step outside the cage
And let the real fool show.
I should have stayed 'round to break the ice,
I thought about it once or twice
But nothing ever changes
Unless there's some pain...

And our
Goodnight song, played so wrong,
Blame the crowd, they screamed so loud so long,
Goodnight song, played so wrong,
Blame the crowd, they screamed so loud so-o-o long...


----------



## toppick08

Good Times


----------



## FireBrand

*who remembers...*

...Ian Dury and the Blockheads ?



Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Is all my brain and body need
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Are very good indeed

Keep your silly ways or throw them out the window
The wisdom of your ways, I've been there and I know
Lots of other ways, what a jolly bad show
If all you ever do is business you don't like

Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Is very good indeed

Every bit of clothing ought to make you pretty
You can cut the clothing, grey is such a pity
I should wear the clothing of Mr. Walter Mitty
See my tailor, he's called Simon, I know it's going to fit

Here's a little piece of advice
You're quite welcome it is free
Don't do nothing that is cut price
You know what that'll make you be
They will try their tricky device
Trap you with the ordinary
Get your teeth into a small slice
The cake of liberty

Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex and drugs and rock and roll
Sex, drugs, rock, roll
Sex, drugs, rock, roll


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Paul Simon & Art Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## chaotic

Eric Clapton - I Can't Hold Out

I just talked to my baby on the telephone,
She said, stop what youre doing and baby come on home.
I cant hold out, I cant hold out too long.
I get a real good feeling talking to you on the phone.

You said, baby dont you worry, youre my hearts desire.
You know that I love you, I cant stand to see you cry.
I cant hold out, I cant hold out too long.
I get a real good feeling talking to you on the phone.

She said, baby you can run, you can walk or fly.
You know that I love you, youre my hearts desire.
I cant hold out, I cant hold out too long.
I get a real good feeling talking to you on the phone, oh yeah.

I talked to my baby, I talked to my baby.
I talked to my baby, I talked to my baby.
I get a real good feeling talking to you on the phone.


----------



## chaotic

Replacements - Answering Machine

Try to breathe some life into a letter
Losing hope, never gonna be together
My courage is at it's peak
You know what I mean
How do say you're O.K. to
An answering machine?
How do you say good night to
An answering machine?

Big time's got its losers
Small town's got its vices
A handful of friends
One needs a match, one needs some ice
Call-waiting phone in another time zone
How do you say I miss you to
An answering machine?
How do say good night to
An answering machine?

I get enough of that

Try to free a slave with ignorance
Try and teach a whore about romance

How do you say I miss you to
An answering machine?
How do you say good night to
An answering machine?
How do you say I'm lonely to
An answering machine?
The message is very plain
Oh, I hate your answering machine
I hate your answering machine
I hate your answering machine...


----------



## chaotic

It must be summer 
Cause the days are long 
And I dial your number 
But you're gone, gone, gone 
I'd set out searching 
But the car won't start 
And it must be summer 
Cause I'm falling apart 

I try your sister 
On the Jersey Shore 
She said you might be stopping by 
But she's not sure 
So I call your mother 
On Long Island Sound 
She said it must be summer 
Cause you're never around 

And the sun is beating me senseless 
I feel defenseless like a dying lamb 
I don't wan't to lie by the oceanside 
Don't want to play in the sand 
Can't you understand? 
Can't you understand? 

It must be summer 
Cause the streets are bare 
AndI try your number 
But you're just not there 
And the sun keeps shining 
Til it's dead and gone 
And it must be summer 
Cause I can't go on 

And the sun is beating me senseless 
I feel defenseless like a dying lamb 
I don't wan't to lie by the oceanside 
Don't want to play in the sand 
Can't you understand? 
Can't you understand?


----------



## chaotic

Operator, oh could you help me place this call
You see the number on the matchbook is old and faded
She's livin' in l.a.
With my best old ex-friend ray
A guy she said she knew well and sometimes hated

Isn't that the way they say it goes
But let's forget all that
And give me the number if you can find it
So I can call just to tell them I'm fine and to show
I've overcome the blow
I've learned to take it well
I only wish my words could just convince myself
That it just wasn't real
But that's not the way it feels

Operator, oh could you help me place this call
'cause I can't read the number that you just gave me
There's something in my eye's
You know it happens every time
I think about the love that i thought would save me

Isn't that the way they say it goes
But let's forget all that
And give me the number if you can find it
So I can call just to tell them I'm fine and to show
I've overcome the blow
I've learned to take it well
I only wish my words could just convince myself
That it just wasn't real
But that's not the way it feels

Operator, oh let's forget about this call
There's no one there I really wanted to talk to
Thank you for your time
Oh you've been so much more than kind
And you can keep the dime

Isn't that the way they say it goes
But let's forget all that
And give me the number if you can find it
So I can call just to tell them I'm fine and to show
I've overcome the blow
I've learned to take it well
I only wish my words could just convince myself
That it just wasn't real
But that's not the way it feels


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:


> Long time no hear!



What a good idea for a thread!


----------



## cattitude

*telephones?*


----------



## chaotic

kwillia said:


> When I sing in the shower... I sound like Dorothy Moore...



Never heard that before... found it on youtube...


----------



## FireBrand

cattitude said:


>


 
 I was wondering who was goin' to get there first


----------



## chaotic

Bananaphone


----------



## FireBrand

*Leon Redbone...*

...ruled the world !
why so few YouTube vids available ?????


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Dire Straits - walk of life


----------



## Pandora

Tears Dry On Their Own lyrics
Amy Winehouse

All I can ever be to you, 
is the darkness that we knew 
And this regret I had to get accustomed to 
Once it was so right 
When we were at our high, 
Waiting for you in the hotel at night, 
I knew I hadn't met my match, 
But every moment we could snatch, 
I don’t know why I got so attached, 
It’s my responsibility, 
And you don’t owe nothing to me, 
But to walk away I have no capacity 

He walks away, 
The sun goes down, 
He takes the day but I’m grown, 
And in this grey, in this blue shade, 
My tears dry on their own 

I don’t understand, 
Why do I stress a man, 
When there’s so many better things at hand, 
We could never had it all, 
We had to hit a wall, 
So this is inevitable withdrawlal, 
Even if I stop wanting you, 
And perspective pushes through 
I’ll be some next man's other woman soon, 

I shouldn't play myself again, 
I should be my own best friend, 
Not #### myself in the head with stupid men, 

He walks away, 
The sun goes down, 
He takes the day but I’m grown, 
And it's ok, 
In this blue shade 
My tears dry on their own, 

So we are history, 
Your shadow covers me, 
The sky above, 
A blaze only that only lovers see 

He walks away, 
The sun goes down, 
He takes the day but I’m grown, 
And (it's) ok, 
In this blue shade, 
My tears dry on their own, 


I wish I could say no regrets, 
And no emotional debts, 
And as we kiss goodbye the sun sets, 
So we are history, 
The shadow covers me, 
The sky above a blaze that only lovers see, 

He walks away, 
The sun goes down, 
He takes the day but I'm grown, 
And (it's) ok, 
In this blue shade, 
My tears dry on their own, 

He walks away, 
The sun goes down, 
He takes the day but I am grown, 
And (it's) ok, 
In this blue shade, 
My tears dry on their own, 

He walks away, 
The sun goes down, 
He takes the day but I am grown, 
And (it's) ok, 
My deep shade, 
My tears dry.


My sister let me download her Amy Winehouse CD into my ipod the other day.  Her voice  

Ironic?

Rehab


They tried to make me go to rehab but I said 'no, no, no'
Yes I've been black but when I come back you'll know know know
I ain't got the time and if my daddy thinks I'm fine
He's tried to make me go to rehab but I won't go go go

I'd rather be at home with ray
I ain't got seventeen days
Coz there's nothing
There's nothing you can teach me
That I can't learn from mr hathaway

I didn't get al lucky at class
But I know it don't come in a shot glass

They tried to make me go to rehab but I said 'no, no, no'
Yes I've been black but when I come back you'll know know know
I ain't got the time and if my daddy thinks I'm fine
He's tried to make me go to rehab but I won't go go go

The man said 'why do you think you here'
I said 'I got no idea
I'm gonna, I'm gonna lose my baby
so I always keep a bottle near'
He said 'I just think your depressed,
kiss me here baby and go rest'

They tried to make me go to rehab but I said 'no, no, no'
Yes I've been black but when I come back you'll know know know
I ain't got the time and if my daddy thinks I'm fine
He's tried to make me go to rehab but I won't go go go

I don't ever wanna drink again
I just ooh I just need a friend
I'm not gonna spend ten weeks
have everyone think I'm on the mend

It's not just my pride
It's just til these tears have dried

They tried to make me go to rehab but I said 'no, no, no'
Yes I've been black but when I come back you'll know know know
I ain't got the time and if my daddy thinks I'm fine
He's tried to make me go to rehab but I won't go go go


----------



## FireBrand

*The Firm*

I know who Jimmy stole the beer bottle slide from !


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajy0w1XPJk8


----------



## Rael

For those who like making a smowman or like to see your kids play in the smow...here's SMOWBOUND.

Lay your body down upon the midnight smow,
Feel the cold of winter in your hair
Here in a world of your own,
In a casing that's grown
To a children's delight
That arrived overnight.

And here they come to play their magic games
Carving names upon your frozen hand.
Here in a world of your own,
Like a sleeper whose eyes
Sees the pain with surprise
As it smothers your cries
They'll never never know.

Hey there's a Smowman
Hey, Hey what a Smowman
Pray for the Smowman
Ooh, Ooh what a Smowman
They say a smow year's a good year
Filled with the love of all who lie so deep.

Smiling faces tear your body to the ground
Covered red that only we can see.
Here in a ball that they made
From the smow on the ground,
See it rolling away
Wild eyes to the sky
They'll never, never know.

Hey there's a Smowman
Hey what a Smowman
Pray for the Smowman
Ooh, Ooh what a Smowman
They say a smow year's a good year
Filled with the love of all who lie so deep.

Hey there goes the Smowman
Hey there what a Smowman
Hey there lies the Smowman
Hey he was a Smowman
They say a smow year's a good year
Filled with the love of all who lie so deep


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> For those who like making a smowman or like to see your kids play in the smow...here's SMOWBOUND.
> 
> Lay your body down upon the midnight smow,
> Feel the cold of winter in your hair
> Here in a world of your own,
> In a casing that's grown
> To a children's delight
> That arrived overnight.
> 
> And here they come to play their magic games
> Carving names upon your frozen hand.
> Here in a world of your own,
> Like a sleeper whose eyes
> Sees the pain with surprise
> As it smothers your cries
> They'll never never know.
> 
> Hey there's a Smowman
> Hey, Hey what a Smowman
> Pray for the Smowman
> Ooh, Ooh what a Smowman
> They say a smow year's a good year
> Filled with the love of all who lie so deep.
> 
> Smiling faces tear your body to the ground
> Covered red that only we can see.
> Here in a ball that they made
> From the smow on the ground,
> See it rolling away
> Wild eyes to the sky
> They'll never, never know.
> 
> Hey there's a Smowman
> Hey what a Smowman
> Pray for the Smowman
> Ooh, Ooh what a Smowman
> They say a smow year's a good year
> Filled with the love of all who lie so deep.
> 
> Hey there goes the Smowman
> Hey there what a Smowman
> Hey there lies the Smowman
> Hey he was a Smowman
> They say a smow year's a good year
> Filled with the love of all who lie so deep


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Howie Day-Collide


----------



## meangirl

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Howie Day-Collide


 
Love that one!


----------



## Pandora

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars: US Version



 Love that song! 

I wore this cassette tape OUT to the point it was dragging, TWICE.  



My favorite Tesla song!  



Ok, another favorite! 



They put on an incredible concert.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## Pandora

What happened to this girl?  She looks cute, not all marked up with trashy tats up and down her arms looking like she is suffering from some eating disorder. 



When you walk in the bar,
And you dressed like a star,
Rockin' your F me pumps.

And the men notice you,
With your Gucci bag crew,
Can't tell who he's lookin' to.

Cuz you all look the same,
Everyone knows your name,
And that's you whole claim to fame.

Never miss a night,
Cuz your dream in life,
Is to be a footballers wife.
You don't like players,
That's what you say-a,
But you really wouldn't mind a millionaire.

You don't like ballers,
They don't do nothing for ya,
But you'd love a rich man six foot two or taller.

You're more than a fan,
Lookin' for a man,
But you end up with one-nights-stands.

He could be your whole life,
If you got past one night,
But that part never goes right.

In the morning you're vexed,
He's onto the next,
And you didn't even get no taste.

Don't be too upset,
If they call you a skank,
Cuz like the news everyday you get pressed.

You don't like players,
That's what you say-a,
But you really wouldn't mind a millionaire.

Or them big ballers,
Don't do nothing for ya.
But you'd love a rich man six foot two or taller,

You can't sit down right,
Cuz you jeans are too tight,
And your lucky its ladies night.

With your big empty purse,
Every week it gets worse,
At least your breasts cost more than hers.

So you did Miami,
Cuz you got there for free,
But somehow you missed the plane.

You did too much E,
Met somebody,
And spent the night getting caned.

Without girls like you,
There'd be no fun,
We'd go to the club and not see anyone.

Without girls like you,
There's no nightlife,
All those men just go home to their wives.

Don't be mad at me,
Cuz you're pushing thirty,
And your old tricks no longer work.

You should have known from the jump,
That you always get dumped,
So dust off your #### me pumps


----------



## Pandora

^1st time on TV. 

But this one is better! 



I'm alone sitting with my empty glass
My four walls follow me through my past
I was on a Paris train I emerged in London rain
And you were waiting there swimming through apologies
I remember searching for the perfect words
I was hoping you might change your mind
I remember a soldier sleeping next to me
Riding on the metro
You wore white smiling as you took my hand
So removed we spoke of wintertime in France
Minutes passed with shallow words
Years have passed and still the hurt
I can see you now smiling as you pulled away
I remember the letter wrinkled in my hand
"I'll love you always" filled my eyes
I remember a night we walked along the Seine
Riding on the metro
I remember a feeling coming over me
The soldier turned, then looked away
I remember hating you for loving me
Riding on the metro
I'm alone sitting with my broken glass
My four walls follow me through my past
I was on a Paris train I emerged in London rain
And you were waiting there swimming through apologies - sorry
I remember searching for the perfect words
I was hoping you might change your mind
I remember a soldier sleeping next to me
Riding on the metro

Berlin


----------



## jazz lady

Fuel - Falls on Me



I've seen you hanging round
This darkness where I'm bound
And this black hole I've dug for me
And silently within
With hands touching skin
The shock breaks my disease
And I can breathe

And all of your weight
All you dream
Falls on me it falls on me
And your beautiful sky
The light you bring
Falls on me it falls on me

Your faith like the pain
Draws me in again
She washes all my wounds for me
The darkness in my veins
I never could explain
And I wonder if you ever see
Will you still believe?

And all of your weight
All you dream
Falls on me it falls on me
And your beautiful sky
The light you bring
Falls on me it falls on me

Am I that strong
To carry on?
I might change your life
I might save my world
Could you save me?

And all of your weight
All you dream
Falls on me it falls on me
And your beautiful sky
The light you bring
Falls on me it falls on me

And all of your weight
All you dream
Falls on me it falls on me
And your beautiful sky
The light you bring
Falls on me it falls on me


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:


> Fuel - Falls on Me


:melt: One of my favorite bands...and songs.  One of those where you cannot help but to sing it out loud in the car.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:


> :melt: One of my favorite bands...and songs.  One of those where you cannot help but to sing it out loud in the car.



:kindred spirit:


----------



## toppick08

Classic Band, classic jam.


----------



## Rael

Listen to this one...Richie Havens. Not the song I had in mind, but shows the great voice he has. Originally sung by Helen Reddy (I think), not sure who the writer was. Name of the song is:

*Wonder Child*
Everything I see is new
The sky's a nicer shade of blue
And look, the grass is greener, too
Since the first time I saw you

Flowers grow around my door
I've never seen that rose before
And now, that rose means so much more
Must be you, it's growing for

(Chorus)
'Cause you're a wonder child
Living in a world that's all surprise
You make me see things through your eyes
Wonder child,
It's no wonder why I love you so

Rainy days are bright for me
And rainbows shine at night for me
It's you, you taught me how to see
Opened up the world for me
Opened up the world for me

(Chorus)
'Cause you're a wonder child
Living in a world that's all surprise
You make me see things through your eyes
through your eyes
Wonder child, wonder child, wonder child
It's no wonder why I love you so


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]


----------



## toppick08

PulseStart said:


> YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]



Tom sux.........


----------



## Rael

A little Joni Mitchell never hurt anyone.

*Number One*
Number one
Number one
Honey tell me
when your working day is done
Were you reaching for the high rung
Reaching to be number one?

You get a car
You want a boat
You want an eenie-meenie-miney miney-moe
Oh there must be more to living
Than a mortgage and a lawn to mow

Win or lose
Win or lose
To the loser are the hard city blues
To the victor goes the spoilin'
honey did ya, win or lose?

Sweaty work
And lucky breaks
And blood and tears is all it takes
To be a winner!
People gasp
People want your autograph
When you're a winner!

Run, run, run
Let's see you run
We'll be betting by the starting gun!
Shall we shower you with flowers
Or shall we shun ya
When your race is run?
Will we shower you with flowers
Or will they shun ya
When your race is run?
Will we shower you with flowers
Or will we shun ya
When your race is run?

Number one
Number one
Number one
Number one


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> A little Joni Mitchell never hurt anyone.
> *Number One*
> Number one
> Number one
> Honey tell me
> when your working day is done
> Were you reaching for the high rung
> Reaching to be number one?


----------



## FireBrand

I Love Joni ! a premier musician/songwriter !


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


>


Great, MG! Shall I place another?  

I'm going to take you to
My special place
It's a place that you
Like no one else I know
Might appreciate
I don't go there with anyone-but
You're a special case
For my special place
For my secret place

People talk to tell you something
Or to take up space
Guess I'm only talking
To be talking to
Your pretty face
I don't talk much to anyone-but
You're a special case
For my special place
My secret place

I was born and raised
In New York City
I'm just getting used to Colorado-
Oh street bravado
Carry me
Why did you bring me to
A place so wild and pretty?
Are there pigeons in this park-
Muggers after dark-
In these golden trees-
In the secret place?

I'm going to take you to
My special place
It's a place no amount of hurt and anger
Can deface
I put things back together there
It all falls right in place-
In my special space
My special place

Once I saw a film
In New York City
That was shot in Colorado-
Girl meets desperado
In the trembling mountain trees
Out of all of the girls that you see
In bleachers and cafe windows
Sitting-flirting with someone
Looking to have some fun
Why did you pick me?
For the secret place


----------



## FireBrand

*Dio*

I have a few good Dio stories but not now.

A little guy with a giant voice !

from the butterfly ball and grasshopper feast



and a great album by Kerry Livgren


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> Great, MG! Shall I place another?


 




FireBrand said:


> I have a few good Dio stories but not now.
> 
> A little guy with a giant voice !


 
Can't wait to hear your stories!


----------



## Rael

How can anyone not like this stuff?  God, this tread is great.

I have to do some research on Dio and Livgren, I'm a fishnet clue bag on this. Anxious to hear also!
edit: I do know about Livgren, though...


----------



## FireBrand

I was once mistaken to be Dio at the food court in White Flint Mall by one of Ronnie's nextdoor neighbors ! (I'm not quite as short as he) but it was a funny conversation all the same.
also,
I saw Dio perform with Black Sabbath about 3 days after the Clintons moved into the whitehouse!
DAR Constitution Hall is only a few blocks away from the whitehouse as the crow flies!
You could feel the vibrations about 9 blocks away !
Welcome to town 

Kerry Livgren: lead guitar for Kansas.
Solo album :Seeds of Change: fantastic!
with guests including Ronnie James Dio and Mylon LeFevre.
Great album !


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> I was once mistaken to be Dio at the food court in White Flint Mall by one of Ronnie's nextdoor neighbors ! (I'm not quite as short as he) but it was a funny conversation.
> also,
> I saw Dio perform with Black Sabbath about 3 days after the Clintons moved into the whitehouse!
> DAR Constitution Hall is only a few blocks away from the whitehouse as the crow flies!
> You could feel the vibrations about 9 blocks away !
> Welcome to town


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> *I was once mistaken to be Dio *at the food court in White Flint Mall by one of Ronnie's nextdoor neighbors ! (I'm not quite as short as he) but it was a funny conversation all the same.
> also,
> I saw Dio perform with Black Sabbath about 3 days after the Clintons moved into the whitehouse!
> DAR Constitution Hall is only a few blocks away from the whitehouse as the crow flies!
> You could feel the vibrations about 9 blocks away !
> Welcome to town
> 
> Kerry Livgren: lead guitar for Kansas.
> Solo album :Seeds of Change: fantastic!
> with guests including Ronnie James Dio and Mylon LeFevre.
> Great album !


 
I can totally see why! Seriously!


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> How can anyone not like this stuff?  God, this tread is great.
> 
> I have to do some research on Dio and Livgren, I'm a fishnet clue bag on this. Anxious to hear also!
> edit: I do know about Livgren, though...


 
You Devil.........my favorite cut !!!


----------



## Rael

They should have at least given you a free cheeseburger or a slice of pizza at the White Flint Mall, no? I would have played the part for sure! :shrug:


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> They should have at least given you a free cheeseburger or a slice of pizza at the White Flint Mall, no? I would have played the part for sure! :shrug:


 
I was flattered in front of GF! 1989/90


----------



## meangirl

*Some Aerosmith...*

Dream On


----------



## otter

Like this so much, I'm gonna repost...Candyman...


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Dream On


 
tyler does a great show!


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> I was flattered in front of GF! 1989/90



When I went to see The Musical Box (G-Trib) a couple of years ago in Atlantic City at the Borgata Casino-Hotel, we were blown away. The accuracy was stunning, but we paid little attention to the musicians, only the music (well, except the vocalist, of course).

Wouldn't you know it, as we were walking through the casino walkways afterward there they are, the band! So suddenly becoming the mayor of the Borgata for the moment, I approached one of them and told him how spectacular they were. He was the guitarist in his band. He introduced me to the bass player, and both my friend and I equally accoladed their performances. 

The others in the band were also busy shaking hands and it was an exciting moment, until we were introduced to their singer. This was not the singer of the band we saw.

In fact, it wasn't even the same band. So all of our compliments were all for naught. Both the band and us figured it out at the same moment, but their reaction was one of "well, you told us you liked us, but you didn't see us" embarrassment, and our reaction was complete out-loud laughing.















Yes, there may have been some alcohol involved...


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> tyler does a great show!


 
Damn dude, are there any concerts you missed? 

:jealous:


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Damn dude, are there any concerts you missed?
> 
> :jealous:


 
Not too many!

I'm old! Please forgive me !


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Not too many!
> 
> I'm old! Please forgive me !


 
Ha! :stilljealous:

I bet I'm older than you are.


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Ha! :stilljealous:
> 
> I bet I'm older than you are.


 
I'm the big 5-Oh, you young punk!


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> I'm the big 5-Oh, you young punk!


 
Ok, you win...but I'm really close. 

More Areosmith...

Crazy


----------



## meangirl

*Gnarls Barkley*

My hubby sings this one to me a lot.


----------



## Bronwyn

meangirl said:


> My hubby sings this one to me a lot.



Good song


----------



## meangirl

*Heart*

Magic Man



Cold late night so long ago
When I was not so strong you know
A pretty man came to me
Never seen eyes so blue
You know I could not run away
It seemed we'd seen each other in a dream
It seemed like he knew me
He looked right through me, yeah
"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"You don't have to love me and
Let's get high awhile
But try to understand
Try to understand
Try try try to understand
I'm a magic man."

Winter nights we sang in tune
Played inside the months of moon
Never think of never
Let this spell last forever
Summer lover passed to fall
Tried to realize it all
Mama says she's worried
Growing up in a hurry, yeah
"Come on home, girl" mama cried on the phone
"Too soon to lose my baby and my girl should be at home!"
"But try to understand, try to understand
Try try try to understand
He's a magic man, mama, ah ...
He's a magic man"

"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"I cast my spell of love on you, a woman from a child!
But try to understand, try to understand, oh ... oh ...
Try to understand
Try try try to understand
He's a magic man!" oh yeah
Oh, you've got the magic hands

"Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
"You don't have to love me and
Let's get high awhile
But try to understand
Try to understand
Try try try to understand
He's a magic man." yeah ... oh ...


----------



## Kerad

*It's all about attitude.*





Cheer up, Mates!


----------



## meangirl

Bronwyn said:


> Good song


 
I love that one. 



Kerad said:


> Cheer up, Mates!


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - psychedelic furs Heaven


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Modern English - Melt With You


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Righeira vamos a la playa

I remember this from when I was in Europe back in 1983...


----------



## RoseRed

Jimi Hendrix autobio movie on TV20 right now.


----------



## toppick08

meangirl said:


> Magic Man
> 
> 
> 
> Cold late night so long ago
> When I was not so strong you know
> A pretty man came to me
> Never seen eyes so blue
> You know I could not run away
> It seemed we'd seen each other in a dream
> It seemed like he knew me
> He looked right through me, yeah
> "Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
> "You don't have to love me and
> Let's get high awhile
> But try to understand
> Try to understand
> Try try try to understand
> I'm a magic man."
> 
> Winter nights we sang in tune
> Played inside the months of moon
> Never think of never
> Let this spell last forever
> Summer lover passed to fall
> Tried to realize it all
> Mama says she's worried
> Growing up in a hurry, yeah
> "Come on home, girl" mama cried on the phone
> "Too soon to lose my baby and my girl should be at home!"
> "But try to understand, try to understand
> Try try try to understand
> He's a magic man, mama, ah ...
> He's a magic man"
> 
> "Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
> "I cast my spell of love on you, a woman from a child!
> But try to understand, try to understand, oh ... oh ...
> Try to understand
> Try try try to understand
> He's a magic man!" oh yeah
> Oh, you've got the magic hands
> 
> "Come on home, girl" he said with a smile
> "You don't have to love me and
> Let's get high awhile
> But try to understand
> Try to understand
> Try try try to understand
> He's a magic man." yeah ... oh ...


----------



## Bronwyn

Why can't I get You Tube videos to post right..... Ugh.


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> Why can't I get You Tube videos to post right..... Ugh.


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


>



So tell me how I do it...


----------



## (((echo)))

Bronwyn said:


> So tell me how I do it...



copy the address that is in your web browser 
and then click on the "you tube tab on your message box...
paste the address between the youtube locks.
the code should read something like....
?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">


----------



## toppick08

*Dreamboat Annie.........heart*


----------



## Bronwyn




----------



## Bronwyn

(((echo))) said:


> copy the address that is in your web browser
> and then click on the "you tube tab on your message box...
> paste the address between the youtube locks.
> the code should read something like....
> ?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">


  ?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0">


----------



## Bronwyn

*Part II*


----------



## toppick08

*Abba*

Frida and Agnetha are 

My 70's friendgirls.......


----------



## toppick08

Dirty Movies


----------



## toppick08

One of the best modern songs ever.....imho

Tonic


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Fire


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - The Beatles - The Night Before (1965)


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall


----------



## Rael

Bob Dylan, anyone?


----------



## meangirl

*Elvis*


----------



## meangirl

*Righteous Brothers*

Unchained Melody


----------



## meangirl

*Roxette*

The Look




Walking like a man, hitting like a hammer 
She's a juvenile scam, never was a quitter 
Tasty like a raindrop, she's got the look 
Heavenly bound cos heaven's got a number 
When she's spinning me around, kissing is a colour 
Her loving is a wild dog, she's got the look 

She's got the look (she's got the look) 
She's got the look (she's got the look) 
What in the world can make a brown-eyed girl turn blue 
When everything I'll ever do I'll do for you 
And I go la la la la la 
She's got the look 

Fire in the ice, naked to the T-bone 
Is a lover's disguise, banging on the head drum 
Shaking like a mad bull, she's got the look 
Swaying to the band, moving like a hammer 
She's a miracle man, loving is the ocean 
Kissing is the wet sand, she's got the look 

She's got the look (she's got the look) 
She's got the look (she's got the look) 
What in the world can make a brown-eyed girl turn blue 
When everything I'll ever do I'll do for you 
And I go la la la la la 
She's got the look 

Walking like a man, hitting like a hammer 
She's a juvenile scam, never was a quitter 
Tasty like a raindrop, she's got the look 
And she goes.... 

Na na na na na...... 
She's got the look


----------



## meangirl

*Heart*

Barracuda


----------



## meangirl

*Queen*

Another One Bites The Dust


----------



## FireBrand

*the Smithereens*


----------



## meangirl

*Queen again...*

Bohemian Rhapsody



Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy? 
Caught in a landslide, No escape from reality 
Open your eyes, Look up to the skies and see, 
I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy 
Because I'm easy come, easy go, Little high, little low 
Any way the wind blows doesn't really matter to me, to me 

Mama, just killed a man, Put a gun against his head 
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead 
Mama, life had just begun 
But now I've gone and thrown it all away 
Mama, ooh, Didn't mean to make you cry 
If I'm not back again this time tomorrow 
carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters 

Too late, my time has come 
Sends shivers down my spine, body's aching all the time 
Goodbye, ev'rybody, I've got to go 
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth 
Mama, ooh, I don't want to die 
I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all 

I see a little silhouetto of a man 
Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the Fandango 
Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very fright'ning me 
(Galileo.) Galileo. (Galileo.) Galileo, Galileo figaro 
Magnifico. I'm just a poor boy and nobody loves me 
He's just a poor boy from a poor family 
Spare him his life from this monstrosity 
Easy come, easy go, will you let me go 
Bismillah! No, we will not let you go 
(Let him go!) Bismillah! We will not let you go 
(Let him go!) Bismillah! We will not let you go 
(Let me go.) Will not let you go 
(Let me go.) Will not let you go. (Let me go.) Ah 
No, no, no, no, no, no, no. 
(Oh mama mia, mama mia.) Mama mia, let me go 
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, for me, for me 

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye 
So you think you can love me and leave me to die 
Oh, baby, can't do this to me, baby 
Just gotta get out, just gotta get right outta here 

Nothing really matters, Anyone can see 
Nothing really matters 
Nothing really matters to me


----------



## meangirl

*Pink Floyd*

Wish You Were Here


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Wish You Were Here


"you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to meangirl again"


----------



## meangirl

*Led Zeppelin*



FireBrand said:


> "you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to meangirl again"


 


Stairway to Heaven...


----------



## Etred101

FireBrand said:


> "you must spread some Reputation around before giving it to meangirl again"



Done


----------



## meangirl

*Deep Purple*



Etred101 said:


> Done


 


Smoke on the water...


----------



## meangirl

*Ozzy...*

Need I say more?


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> Smoke on the water...



You had me at "The Look"


----------



## Etred101

MEANGIRL


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> MEANGIRL


 
You are the bestest! 

More Ozzy...

Crazy Train.........


----------



## Etred101




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


>


 
Love it!


----------



## Etred101

First song played on 96 rock, Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


>


 
Who are you? Who the HELL are YOU?? 

Seriously, this is probably the only song of theirs that bugs the shiat out of me for some reason.


----------



## Etred101

Pooor u-self a long drink old boy....


----------



## meangirl

*The Who*

Hell yeah!


----------



## FireBrand

Etred101 said:


> First song played on 96 rock, Atlanta, Ga.


 
RFK Stadium Thursday July 6th 1989

Behind Blue Eyes - Everyone in the stadium sang every word - a memorable moment !

One of the only few songs that I sang in my rock-n-roll band days.


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> Who are you? Who the HELL are YOU??
> 
> Seriously, this is probably the only song of theirs that bugs the shiat out of me for some reason.




MG... I thought you left the dead head rockers....


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> MG... I thought you left the dead head rockers....


 
Me? No way!


----------



## meangirl




----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> Me? No way!



Gotta love this chick


----------



## clevalley

meangirl said:


> You are the bestest!
> 
> More Ozzy...
> 
> Crazy Train.........





Clip shows shots of Ozzy and Zakk Wylde playing - the version of the song is Randy Rhoads playing...

Here is a live RR Version; skip out to 40 seconds - there is an XMen Trailer @ the beggining (WTF???) - but the video is awesome!



Here is one with ZW ( a young ZW) playing and pinch harmonicing his azz off!!!


----------



## meangirl

clevalley said:


> Clip shows shots of Ozzy and Zakk Wylde playing - the version of the song is Randy Rhoads playing...
> 
> Here is a live RR Version; skip out to 40 seconds - there is an XMen Trailer @ the beggining (WTF???) - but the video is awesome!
> 
> 
> Here is one with ZW playing and pinch harmonicing his azz off!!!


 
Well I guess if Randy was dead... well... 

Honestly? I hear the music on the radio, go find A video and post it most times.  I don't really watch my own videos.  Obviously. 

I do however listen/watch everyone elses.


----------



## meangirl

*John Lennon*

Imagine...



Imagine there's no Heaven 
It's easy if you try 
No hell below us 
Above us only sky 
Imagine all the people 
Living for today 

Imagine there's no countries 
It isn't hard to do 
Nothing to kill or die for 
And no religion too 
Imagine all the people 
Living life in peace 

You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will be as one 

Imagine no possessions 
I wonder if you can 
No need for greed or hunger 
A brotherhood of man 
Imagine all the people 
Sharing all the world 

You may say that I'm a dreamer 
But I'm not the only one 
I hope someday you'll join us 
And the world will live as one


----------



## clevalley

meangirl said:


> Well I guess if Randy was dead... well...
> 
> Honestly? I hear the music on the radio, go find A video and post it most times.  I don't really watch my own videos.  Obviously.
> 
> I do however listen/watch everyone elses.





I love both of them playing this song - RR was awesome... ZW is awesome... I love to watch him play, he was heavily influenced by RR - damn shame he exited the world early


----------



## Etred101

Firebrand will never speak to me again. But pop....


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> Firebrand will never speak to me again. But pop....


 
I liked it. 

Even worse! I love it though...


----------



## FireBrand

Etred101 said:


> Firebrand will never speak to me again. But pop....


 
pop is good sometimes


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> I liked it.
> 
> Even worse! I love it though...


----------



## Etred101

I thought about not posting this.  If you watch this sh__ I wont see you for a while..,,


----------



## clevalley

Geez Alarm  Geez Alarm


----------



## clevalley

Etred101 said:


> I thought about not posting this.  If you watch this sh__ I wont see you for a while..,,



Video is no longer available...


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> pop is good sometimes


 
I love it!


----------



## Etred101

clevalley said:


> Geez Alarm  Geez Alarm


I thought you were going to bed.  Isnt sux looking for you


----------



## FireBrand

*Some 70's pop*

The Raspberries - Go All the Way


----------



## meangirl

clevalley said:


> Video is no longer available...


 
 What was it?


----------



## clevalley

Etred101 said:


> I thought you were going to bed.  Isnt sux looking for you



Hell no - she is sounding off upstairs like she is trying to start my Stihl! 

I fell asleed earlier in the chair - cannot sleep so I came down here to 'eff off for a while... trying to get tired but am all pumped up listening to different versions of Crazy Train!!!

I have to make a drink or something now to make me sleepy!!!


----------



## clevalley

meangirl said:


> What was it?



NFC... did not work :shrug: 

 No 'effing Clue


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> What was it?


MJ Thriller.  Still playing in another window on my 'puter


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> The Raspberries - Go All the Way


 
Great blast from the past!


----------



## clevalley

Etred101 said:


> MJ Thriller.  Still playing in another window on my 'puter



:spewedvodkaANDorangejuice:


----------



## meangirl

One more bop song... I love this one.

Girls just want to have fun...



I'll stop that now.


----------



## Etred101

clevalley said:


> :spewedvodkaANDorangejuice:




I would have guessed a Seabreeze
Bourbon and pringles here.


----------



## FireBrand

*How 'bout...*

Walter Egan - Magnet and Steel


----------



## clevalley

Another Blast;


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> Walter Egan - Magnet and Steel


 
Forgot totally about this song. Good one!


----------



## meangirl

clevalley said:


> Another Blast;


 
Video no longer available.


----------



## clevalley

meangirl said:


> Video no longer available.



 - I got's Etred's disease!!! 

Here is another...



I have not seen this one though!


----------



## FireBrand

*Robin Trower*

w/ the late James Dewar (bass/vocals)


----------



## meangirl

*Warrant*

Sometimes she cries


----------



## meangirl

*Bon Jovi*

Living on a prayer...

Been there and we made it!


----------



## meangirl

*Nickleback*

How you remind me


----------



## meangirl

Rockstar


----------



## FireBrand

*On the Cover of....*


----------



## clevalley

I love this song!!!

:rumor: Did you know Elliot from EITM is in the video? - Sitting on the bench @ 2:16 - they talked about it on the radio when the video came out.


----------



## FireBrand

clevalley said:


> I love this song!!!
> 
> Did you know Elliot from EITM is in the video?


----------



## clevalley

FireBrand said:


>



I edited my response - I am not sure if it is true or not...


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


>


----------



## meangirl

*Tenacious D*

I love this...


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


>


----------



## clevalley

clevalley said:


> I love this song!!!
> 
> :rumor: Did you know Elliot from EITM is in the video? - Sitting on the bench @ 2:16 - they talked about it on the radio when the video came out.





FireBrand said:


>





clevalley said:


> I edited my response - I am not sure if it is true or not...



Drove me nuts - had to find it...

1:36 - Chuck Liddel has him in a headlock (can't see his face)

Here is a cast of all the people - 0ddness bl0g (scroll down about 2/3rd's to see)


----------



## meangirl

Pick of Destiny


----------



## toppick08

*Skynyrd*

RIP Ronnie and fellow bandmates.


----------



## Sera

She may be weary
Women do get weary
Wearing the same shabby dress
And when she's weary
Try a little tenderness

She may be waiting
Just anticipating
Things she may never possess
And while she's without them
Try a little tenderness

It's not just sentimental
She has her grief
And her cares
But a word
Soft and gentle
Makes it easier to bear


You won't regret it
Women don't forget it
Love is their whole happiness
And it's all so easy
to try a little tenderness

You've gotta try
You've gotta hold 'er
You've got ta squeeze her
You have to try
You've got ta try
And always please her
You won't regret it
You won't regret it
Oh
Try a little tender-ness


----------



## Etred101




----------



## PulseStart

*Johnny Cash Died...*

Then he wrote this song
YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Johnny Cash-Walk The Line


----------



## otter

toppick08 said:


> Frida and Agnetha are
> 
> My 70's friendgirls.......



I bet you like Boy George too.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


> I bet you like Boy George too.



Mamma Mia is coming back to DC!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Mamma Mia is coming back to DC!



I saw that!  I wanna go!


----------



## otter

Sera said:


> She may be weary
> Women do get weary
> Wearing the same shabby dress
> And when she's weary
> Try a little tenderness
> 
> She may be waiting
> Just anticipating
> Things she may never possess
> And while she's without them
> Try a little tenderness
> 
> It's not just sentimental
> She has her grief
> And her cares
> But a word
> Soft and gentle
> Makes it easier to bear
> 
> 
> You won't regret it
> Women don't forget it
> Love is their whole happiness
> And it's all so easy
> to try a little tenderness
> 
> You've gotta try
> You've gotta hold 'er
> You've got ta squeeze her
> You have to try
> You've got ta try
> And always please her
> You won't regret it
> You won't regret it
> Oh
> Try a little tender-ness




The original...


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> I saw that!  I wanna go!



Get tickets!  And one for Bug too!  I'll pay you after you pay for the cookies.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Get tickets!  And one for Bug too!  I'll pay you after you pay for the cookies.



  Beyotch.  

They're only doing group sales right now.  I'll check and see when they go on sale to everyone.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Beyotch.
> 
> They're only doing group sales right now.  I'll check and see when they go on sale to everyone.



Quick... PM me you email addy...


----------



## RoseRed

Oh dayum, you're right.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Oh dayum, you're right.



You DOUBTED the Jazzinator?


----------



## Rael

There's at least 9,000 more posts left on this tread since the youtube button was added!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> You DOUBTED the Jazzinator?


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - The Beatles - The Night Before (1965)


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## jazz lady

*My earworm tonight...*




I Know - Dionne Farris

I know what you're doing, yeah, yeah
I know why you dialed my number
I know what you're doing yeah, yeah
I know why you care

I know what you're doing, yeah, yeah
I know why you say you love me
I know what you're doing, yeah, yeah
I don't think it's fair

I know why you dialed my number
I know why you say you're mine
I know what you're doing
And it's not going to work this time

I know what you're doing, yeah, yeah
I can never sing in that key
I know what you're doing, yeah, yeah
And you're the one to blame

I know what you're doing, yeah, yeah
I know why you can't forgive me
I know why you're singing lost love
The lyrics haven't changed

I can recognize the symptoms
You should know I've changed my mind
I know what you're doing
And it's not going to work this time

I know what you're doing baby
I know why you call my name
I know why you say you love me
But I can't stay the same


----------



## RoseRed

*The Movie!*



jazz lady said:


> Beyotch.
> 
> They're only doing group sales right now.  I'll check and see when they go on sale to everyone.



YouTube - Mamma Mia The Movie 2008 - First Trailer

Stage is still so much better.


----------



## Nupe2

*Sitting here listening to "E" screw this song up..*

Are You Lonesome Tonight
Are you lonesome tonight,
do you miss me tonight?
Are you sorry we drifted apart?
Does your memory stray to a brighter sunny day
When I kissed you and called you sweetheart?
Do the chairs in your parlor seem empty and bare?
Do you gaze at your doorstep and picture me there?
Is your heart filled with pain, shall I come back again?
Tell me dear, are you lonesome tonight?

(spoken) I wonder if you’re lonesome tonight
You know someone said that the world’s a stage
And each must play a part.
Fate had me playing... you as my sweet heart.
Act one was when we met, I loved you at first glance
You read your line so cleverly and never missed a cue
Then came act two, you seemed to change and you acted strange
And why I’ll never know.
Honey, you lied when you said you loved me
And I had no cause to doubt you.
But I’d rather go on hearing your lies
Than go on living without you.
Now the stage is bare and I’m standing there
With emptiness all around
And if you won’t come back to me
Then they can bring the curtain down (end spoken)

Is your heart filled with pain, shall I come back again?
Tell me dear, are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:


> I saw that!  I wanna go!



Ummm... yay?

Okay okay I did like Abba when I was a kid, but that is because I thought "Super Trooper" was about Star Wars.


----------



## chaotic

Speaking of earworms...I can't get my Willie out..

Maybe I didn't love you
Quite as often as I could have
Maybe I didn't treat you
Quite as good as I should have
If I made you feel second best
Girl I'm sorry I was blind

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Maybe I didn't hold you
All those lonely, lonely times
And I guess I never told you
I'm so happy that you're mine
Little things I should have said and done
I just never took the time

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Tell me, tell me that your
Sweet love hasn't died
And give me
Give me one more chance
To keep you satisfied
satisfied

Little things I should have
Said and done
I just never took the time

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind....


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:


> Ummm... yay?
> 
> Okay okay I did like Abba when I was a kid, but that is because I thought "Super Trooper" was about Star Wars.



  You are one warped puppy.  



chaotic said:


> Speaking of earworms...I can't get my Willie out..



Damn.  You must be some kind of flexible.    Or is this about another zipper accident.


----------



## chaotic

jazz lady said:


> You are one warped puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.  You must be some kind of flexible.    Or is this about another zipper accident.


----------



## jazz lady

chaotic said:


>



Fame can have strange effects
Money can have strange effects

I ask myself, is it a sin
To be flexible when the boat comes in
Open the window and out go ideals

Drink can alter you
Girls can have strange effect too

I ask myself, is it a sin
To be flexible when the boat comes in
Open the window and out go ideals

We all know boats don't last
We all know cars are fast

I ask myself, is it a sin
To be flexible when the boat comes in
Open the window and out go ideals


----------



## FireBrand

*Suzanne Vega*


----------



## toppick08

*ZZ Top*


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## lovinmaryland

*Forgot how much I love this album & song*

Im your only friend
Im not your only friend
But Im a little glowing friend
But really Im not actually your friend
But I am

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

I have a secret to tell
From my electrical well
Its a simple message and Im leaving out the whistles and bells
So the room must listen to me
Filibuster vigilantly
My name is blue canary one note* spelled l-i-t-e
My storys infinite
Like the longines symphonette it doesnt rest

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Im your only friend
Im not your only friend
But Im a little glowing friend
But really Im not actually your friend
But I am

Theres a picture opposite me
Of my primitive ancestry
Which stood on rocky shores and kept the beaches shipwreck free
Though I respect that a lot
Id be fired if that were my job
After killing jason off and countless screaming argonauts
Bluebird of friendliness
Like guardian angels its always near

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch
Who watches over you
Make a little birdhouse in your soul
Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

(and while youre at it
Keep the nightlight on inside the
Birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch (and while youre at it)
Who watches over you (keep the nightlight on inside the)
Make a little birdhouse in your soul (birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul

Blue canary in the outlet by the light switch (and while youre at it)
Who watches over you (keep the nightlight on inside the)
Make a little birdhouse in your soul (birdhouse in your soul)

Not to put too fine a point on it
Say Im the only bee in your bonnet
Make a little birdhouse in your soul


----------



## Rael

How 'bout a little Led Zepp for a Friday night? 

*The Song Remains The Same*
I had a dream. Crazy dream.
Anything I wanted to know, any place I needed to go

Hear my song. People won't you listen now? Sing along.
You don't know what you're missing now.
Any little song that you know
Everything that's small has to grow.
And it has to grow!

California sunlight, sweet Calcutta rain
Honolulu starbright - the song remains the same.

Sing out Hare Hare, dance the Hoochie Koo.
City lights are oh so bright, as we go sliding... sliding... sliding through.


----------



## Bustem' Down

*Primus  "My Name is Mud"*

My name is Mud
Not to be confused with Bill or Jack or Pete or Dennis
My name is mud and it's always been
'Cause I'm the most boring sons-a-##### you've ever seen
I dress in blue-yes navy blue
From head to toe I'm rather drab except my patent shoes
I make 'em shine, well most the time
'Cept today my feet are troddin' on by this friend of mine
Six foort two and rude as hell
I got to get him in the ground before he starts to smell
My name is Mud

My name is Mud, but call me Alowishus Devadander Abercrombie
That's long for Mud so I've been told
Told that by this sonsa##### that lies before me bloated blue and cold
I've got my pride, I drink my wine
I'd drink the finest except I haven't earned a dime in several months
Or were it years
The breath on that fat bastard could bring any man to tears
We had our words, a common spat
So I kissed him upside the cranium with an aluminum baseball bat
My name is Mud


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> How 'bout a little Led Zepp for a Friday night?
> *The Song Remains The Same*


 
Excellent! 



Bustem' Down said:


> My name is Mud
> Not to be confused with Bill or Jack or Pete or Dennis
> My name is mud and it's always been
> 'Cause I'm the most boring sons-a-##### you've ever seen
> I dress in blue-yes navy blue
> From head to toe I'm rather drab except my patent shoes
> I make 'em shine, well most the time
> 'Cept today my feet are troddin' on by this friend of mine
> Six foort two and rude as hell
> I got to get him in the ground before he starts to smell
> My name is Mud


 
I like Primus but my son plays them SO much that I'm getting a little sick of it. 
Still, great song!


----------



## Rael

toppick08 said:


> Subdivisions



we're sorry, this video is no longer available. :shrug:



meangirl said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Primus but my son plays them SO much that I'm getting a little sick of it.
> Still, great song!




We were looking at youtube tonight, specifically Led Zeppelin and she wanted to hear "Since I've been loving you" by LZ. Brought back memories for her, but got me on the Led Zepp kick! Great tune. 

*Since I've Been Loving You*
Working from seven to eleven every night,
It really makes life a drag, I don't think that's right.
I've really, really been the best of fools, I did what I could.
'Cause I love you, baby, How I love you, darling, How I love you, baby,
How I love you, girl, little girl.
But baby, Since I've Been Loving You. I'm about to lose my worried mind, oh, yeah.

Everybody trying to tell me that you didn't mean me no good.
I've been trying, Lord, let me tell you, Let me tell you I really did the best I could.
I've been working from seven to eleven every night, I said It kinda makes my life a drag.
Lord, that ain't right...
Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose my worried mind.

Said I've been crying, my tears they fell like rain,
Don't you hear, Don't you hear them falling,
Don't you hear, Don't you hear them falling.

Do you remember mama, when I knocked upon your door?
I said you had the nerve to tell me you didn't want me no more, yeah
I open my front door, hear my back door slam,
You must have one of them new fangled back door man.

I've been working from seven, seven, seven, to eleven every night, It kinda makes my life a drag...
Baby, Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose, I'm about lose to my worried mind.


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Radio Nowhere


----------



## FireBrand

*Led Zeppelin*

the sister song of 'Since I've been Loving You'

*Tea for One*

same key !

I used to splice them together on cassette for guitar practice.





How come twenty four hours, Baby sometimes seem to slip into days? 
Oh twenty-four hours, Baby sometimes seem to slip into days 
A minute seems like a lifetime, Oh baby when I feel this way 
Sittin, lookin at the clock, time moves so slow 
I've been watchin for the hands to move 
Until I just can't look no more 
How come twenty four hours, Baby sometimes seems to slip into days? 
A minute seems like a lifetime, Baby when I feel this way. 

To sing a song for you, I recall you used to say 
"Oh baby this one's for we two", Which in the end is you anyway 

How come twenty four hours, Baby sometimes slip into days? 
A minute seems like a lifetime, baby when I feel this way. 

There was a time that I stood tall, In the eyes of other men 
But by my own choice I left you woman, And now I can't get back again 

How come twenty-four hours, sometimes slip into days? 
A minute seems like a lifetime, Baby when I feel this way 
A minute seems like a lifetime ... Oh Baby
When I feel this way...I feel this way


----------



## meangirl

Led Zeppelin

Baby I'm Gonna Leave You


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Led Zeppelin
> 
> Baby I'm Gonna Leave You


----------



## FireBrand

*L Z*

TANGERINE


----------



## meangirl

*Quiet Riot*

Cum On Feel The Noize


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> the sister song of 'Since I've been Loving You'
> 
> *Tea for One*
> 
> same key !
> 
> I used to splice them together on cassette for guitar practice.


Splicing? What is that? I was thinking it was something that created a sound like the click/click of an eight-track change  

Great song, too!


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Going to California Led Zeppelin


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Going to California Led Zeppelin


RR
They sat down and did this acoustic when me and Danny and Cousin Cathy saw them in Baltimore in 72 !


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


> Cum On Feel The Noize



Love the song, MG, but like Slade's version better though!


----------



## Rael

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Going to California Led Zeppelin



Love it. Colorful guitar.


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> Love the song, MG, but like Slade's version better though!


 
I don't think I've ever heard Slade's version. 

Hey FB... explain that splicing thing.  I was wondering about that too.


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Love the song, MG, but like Slade's version better though!


 
still have Slade 'Slayed' around here on wax......somewhere ....


----------



## RoseRed

FireBrand said:


> RR
> They sat down and did this acoustic when me and Danny and Cousin Cathy saw them in Baltimore in 72 !





Rael said:


> Love it.



  One of my favorite songs by them


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> I don't think I've ever heard Slade's version.
> 
> Hey FB... explain that splicing thing. I was wondering about that too.


 
still have my fostex 'x-15' 4 track recorder but didn't need that to splice...
just some crafty button-pushin'


----------



## Kerad

*Buckcherry*

*- For the Movies-*


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


> still have my fostex 'x-15' 4 track recorder but didn't need that to splice...
> just some crafty button-pushin'


 
Cool


----------



## Etred101




----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> *- For the Movies-*


 
I hadn't heard this before.  Excellent.


----------



## Etred101

Just came up on ipod!


----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


> Just came up on ipod!


----------



## meangirl

*Joan Jett*

I Love Rock and Roll


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


>


----------



## Kerad

*A Perfect Circle*

*-Passive-*

The song's *MUCH* better than the Constantine movie-video tie-in. 

Enjoy the song!


----------



## Kerad

meangirl said:


> I Love Rock and Roll





I had a big crush on Joan Jett (and Lita Ford) back in the day.  Great song. 

 I know I bought it on iTunes at some point..during a drunken burst of nostalgia.


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - The Beatles - The Night Before (1965)


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> I had a big crush on Joan Jett (and Lita Ford) back in the day. Great song.
> 
> I know I bought it on iTunes at some point..during a drunken burst of nostalgia.


 
I had a girl crush on them myself so I totally get ya. 

I don't think there is anything on iTunes you *don't* have.


----------



## meangirl

*Fort Minor*

Where'd You Go

*I love this one! *


----------



## Kerad

meangirl said:


> Where'd You Go
> 
> *I love this one! *



Ugh...

Well..if you took Vanilla Ice/Marky Mark outta the song, it was good.  

I mean...  *Yo!!! *


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Well..if you took Vanilla Ice/Marky Mark outta the song, it was good.
> 
> I mean... *Yo!!! *


 
The first time I heard it was on a video tribute to a wrestler who had died. i didn't know all the words at the time and fell in love with it.  It's the chorus that makes me love it.  That and their voices, awesome.


----------



## meangirl

*Hot Chocolate*

Way back...

You Sexy Thing.


----------



## meangirl

*E.l.o.*

Don't Bring Me Down...

I say this to people quite often.


----------



## Kerad

meangirl said:


> The first time I heard it was on a video tribute to a wrestler who had died. i didn't know all the words at the time and fell in love with it.  It's the chorus that makes me love it.  That and their voices, awesome.



The song sounds so familiar..without the "rap" parts.   The singer (female) is Holly Brook, I believe.  The piano sounds so very familiar too...but a different song.


From the soundtrack from that Tom Cruise movie "collateral"...maybe???

Maybe not.  :shrug:


----------



## Pandora

MG Love that song! 

I have been listening to Quincy Jones and Michael McDonald lately.  

No more runnin' down the wrong road
Dancin' to a different drum
Can't you see what's goin' on
Deep inside your heart?

Always searchin' for the real thing
Livin' like it's far away
Just leave all the madness in yesterday
You're holdin' the key when you believe it

Shine, sweet freedom
Shine your light on me
You are the magic
You're right where I wanna be

Oh, sweet freedom, carry me along
We'll keep the spirit alive on and on

We'll be dancin' in the moonlight
Smilin' with the risin' sun
Livin' like we've never done
Goin' all the way

Reachin' out to meet the changes
Touchin' every shining star
The light of tomorrow is right where we are
There's no turnin' back from what I'm feeling

Shine, sweet freedom
Shine your light on me
You are the magic
You're right where I wanna be

Oh, sweet freedom, carry me along
We'll keep the spirit alive on and on

'Coz there'll be starlight all night
When we're close together
Share those feelings dancin' in your eyes
Tonight they're guiding us
Shinin' till the mornin' light


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> The song sounds so familiar..without the "rap" parts. The singer (female) is Holly Brook, I believe. The piano sounds so very familiar too...but a different song.
> 
> 
> From the soundtrack from that Tom Cruise movie "collateral"...maybe???
> 
> Maybe not. :shrug:


 
I'm not sure honestly.  I've only ever heard it on that video and very rarely on the radio. 



Pandora said:


> MG Love that song!
> 
> I have been listening to Quincy Jones and Michael McDonald lately.


 
I love them both.  Some Quincy... I used to love this one...


----------



## Etred101




----------



## meangirl

Etred101 said:


>


 
Now that is old! 



She was damn hot though, wasn't she?


----------



## Etred101

meangirl said:


> Now that is old!
> 
> 
> 
> She was damn hot though, wasn't she?



Damn right, Damn, da damn damn.


----------



## Kerad

Kerad said:


> The song sounds so familiar..without the "rap" parts.   The singer (female) is Holly Brook, I believe.  The piano sounds so very familiar too...but a different song.
> 
> 
> From the soundtrack from that Tom Cruise movie "collateral"...maybe???
> 
> Maybe not.  :shrug:



Okay...I *FINALLY* found it. 

I guess it's not exactly the same..but something in the piano part flicked the switch in my frazzled brain.

It's from the "London" Soundtrack.  Song 13...called "*I Luv U*" by *The Crystal Method*....who totally kick ass, by the way.


I have the disc..which is why it clicked.

However, I cannot post the full song...so you have to just go to Amazon, and listen to the tiny sample...if you even give a crap.

Hardly worth it, really.

Amazon.com: London: Chris Evans,Jessica Biel,Joy Bryant,Jason Statham,Kelli Garner,Isla Fisher,Louis C.K.,Jeff Wolfe,Dane Cook,Lina Esco,Paula Patton,Kat Dennings,Juliette Marquis,John Newton (II),Sophie Monk,Antonio Munoz,Ingrid Coree,William Lefkow


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> Okay...I *FINALLY* found it.
> 
> I guess it's not exactly the same..but something in the piano part flicked the switch in my frazzled brain.
> 
> It's from the "London" Soundtrack. Song 13...called "*I Luv U*" by *The Crystal Method*....who totally kick ass, by the way.
> 
> 
> I have the disc..which is why it clicked.
> 
> However, I cannot post the full song...so you have to just go to Amazon, and listen to the tiny sample...if you even give a crap.
> 
> Hardly worth it, really.
> 
> Amazon.com: London: Chris Evans,Jessica Biel,Joy Bryant,Jason Statham,Kelli Garner,Isla Fisher,Louis C.K.,Jeff Wolfe,Dane Cook,Lina Esco,Paula Patton,Kat Dennings,Juliette Marquis,John Newton (II),Sophie Monk,Antonio Munoz,Ingrid Coree,William Lefkow


 

Ok, went to Amazon and listened.  I agree.  I've never heard of that song before either though.  No surprise there.


----------



## Kerad

*Fighting..*

...Foo.

Cause that's what George Washington would want!  

YouTube - Foo Fighters-All My Life







Kill 'dem Foos!!!


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> ...Foo.
> 
> Cause that's what George Washington would want!
> 
> YouTube - Foo Fighters-All My Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill 'dem Foos!!!


 
 More please....


----------



## meangirl

*Eagles...*

My favorite ever... and sooo true of so many. heh 
Desperado


----------



## meangirl

*Shaggy... Angel*

And yeah... lotsa meaning here...


----------



## meangirl

*4 Non Blondes*

My theme song...


----------



## toppick08

April Wine


----------



## toppick08

Heres a classic from Bread.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

Dokken


----------



## Kain99

bump


----------



## Rael

Kain99 said:


> bump


Play it three times, and it's yours forever. 

*The Musical Box*
Play me old king cole
That I may join with you,
All your hearts now seem so far from me
It hardly seems to matter now.

And the nurse will tell you lies
Of a kingdom beyond the skies.
But I am lost within this half-world,
It hardly seems to matter now.

Play me my song.
Here it comes again.
Play me my song.
Here it comes again.

Just a little bit,
Just a little bit more time,
Time left to live out my life.

Play me my song.
Here it comes again.
Play me my song.
Here it comes again.

Old king cole was a merry old soul,
And a merry old soul was he.
So he called for his pipe,
And he called for his bowl,
And he called for his fiddlers three.

But the clock, tick-tock,
On the mantlepiece -
And I want, and I feel, and I know, and I touch,
Her warmth...

Shes a lady, shes got time,
Brush back your hair, and let me get to know your face.
Shes a lady, she is mine.
Brush back your hair, and let me get to know your flesh.

Ive been waiting here for so long
And all this time has passed me by
It doesnt seem to matter now
You stand there with your fixed expression
Casting doubt on all I have to say.
Why dont you touch me, touch me,
Why dont you touch me, touch me,
Touch me now, now, now, now, now...


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - PETE TOWNSHEND-SLIT SKIRTS


----------



## Etred101

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - PETE TOWNSHEND-SLIT SKIRTS



Forgot about Pete T.  Had a couple of cassettes of his.  Post classic Who phase.


----------



## lovinmaryland

"Let Your Troubles Roll By"

Love endures, it clings away
When asked to leave, it begs to stay
Like the perfect song, at imperfect times
It's the way the chords struck with the rhymes
So let your troubles roll by...

He knows he can help himself
He can tell by a look at the books on his shelf

And someone, somewhere loses her son
Before her own sunset is said and done

And she dreams of sunflowers bent-over
Frozen in snow, and thinks 'Colorado.. ?'
But then plays her life back in slow motion 
To keep in touch with that raw emotion
In the night, crushed empty can
Olive Oyle is waiting for her man
To come in from the fight
That will change their life
'For good this time...'

When all of your tears dry, let your troubles roll by

Like New Year's Eve, tonight's underway
But tomorrow you'll wake up afraid of the day
'Cause underneath the scars of your broken dreams
An undone war still wages and stings
You fear the year will blow
Like a breeze through a rainbow
You swear it's there, but you can't grab a hold
So you sit and cry and wonder why, why...

When all of your tears dry, let your troubles roll by

So many cities and windows and lives
And through each one there's a soul that strives to survive
So pay no mind, my sorrow's fine
The day is a live and that's why I cry
It's a New Year's toast, grab your list to conspire
The last snake hissed as he was thrown in the fire
You've come far, and though you're far from the end
You don't mind where you are, cause you know where you've been

Like a culture vulture sprawled out on the floor
Like a dead devil soldier washed up on the shore
With nothing of note but the ole' Capt.'s coat
And a burning boat you just sank with your salty tears...


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - The Traveling Wilburys : Handle With Care


----------



## Rael

Bad to the Bone...George Thorogood

 On the day I was born The nurses all gathered 'round
And they gazed in wide wonder At the joy they had found
The head nurse spoke up And she said leave this one alone
She could tell right away That I was bad to the bone
Bad to the bone Bad to the bone B-B-B-B-Bad to the bone
B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone

I broke a thousand hearts Before I met ou
I'll break a thousand more Baby Before I am through
I wanna be your's pretty baby Your's and your's alone
I'm here to tell ya honey That I'm bad to the bone
Bad to the bone B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone

SOLO

I make a rich woman beg I'll make a good woman steal
I'll make an old woman blush And make a young woman squeal
I wanna be your's pretty baby Your's and your's alone
I'm here to tell ya honey That I'm bad to the bone
B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone

SOLO 2

And when I walk the streets Kings and Queens step aside
Every woman I meet They all stay satisfied
I wanna tell ya pretty baby Well Ya see I make my own
I'm here to tell ya honey That I'm bad to the bone
Bad to the bone B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone

--Scribe


----------



## toppick08

38 Special


----------



## meangirl

Rael said:


> Bad to the Bone...George Thorogood


 
Love it!


----------



## Rael

toppick08 said:


> 38 Special


 



meangirl said:


> Love it!


 
Rock and roll mood tonight (what else is new...)
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

Mama told me when I was young
Come sit beside me, my only son
And listen closely to what I say.
And if you do this
It will help you some sunny day.
Take your time... don't live too fast,
Troubles will come and they will pass.
Go find a woman and you'll find love,
And don't forget son,
There is someone up above.

(chorus)
And be a simple kind of man.
Be something you love and understand.
Be a simple kind of man.
Won't you do this for me son,
If you can?

Forget your lust for the rich mans gold
All that you need is in your soul,
And you can do this if you try.
All that I want for you my son,
Is to be satisfied.

(chorus)

Boy, don't you worry... you'll find yourself.
Follow you heart and nothing else.
And you can do this if you try.
All I want for you my son,
Is to be satisfied.

(chorus)


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> Rock and roll mood tonight (what else is new...)
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man
> 
> Mama told me when I was young
> Come sit beside me, my only son
> And listen closely to what I say.
> And if you do this
> It will help you some sunny day.
> Take your time... don't live too fast,
> Troubles will come and they will pass.
> Go find a woman and you'll find love,
> And don't forget son,
> There is someone up above.
> 
> (chorus)
> And be a simple kind of man.
> Be something you love and understand.
> Be a simple kind of man.
> Won't you do this for me son,
> If you can?
> 
> Forget your lust for the rich mans gold
> All that you need is in your soul,
> And you can do this if you try.
> All that I want for you my son,
> Is to be satisfied.
> 
> (chorus)
> 
> Boy, don't you worry... you'll find yourself.
> Follow you heart and nothing else.
> And you can do this if you try.
> All I want for you my son,
> Is to be satisfied.
> 
> (chorus)





RIP........Ronnie and fellow bandmates.....

Thanks Rael.


----------



## PulseStart

*Seven?*

YouTube - Willie Nelson - Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels


----------



## FireBrand

*Rory Gallagher*

*Banker's Blues*

If you got money in the bank 
don't let your woman draw it out 
"Cos she'll take all your money and 
Then she'll kick you out 

I had money 
And a fast Cadillac car 
But I made a big mistake, let my bay know where they are 
And she took all my possessions 
And then she threw me out 

Now young man 
Heed my advice 
I'll tell it once 
And then I'll tell it twice 
Keep an eye on your old lady anytime 
That you go stepping out 

There's only one woman 
That I hate more 
You know who that is? 
Why that's my mother 
My baby's fast 
But her mother's even faster on the draw 

My baby 
My little baby, 
I believe she's gonna jump and shout 
When I walk down to the bank 
And draw all of my money out 

Well if you got money in the bank 
Don't let your woman draw it out 
'Cos she'll take all your money out 
And the she'll throw you out


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Boston- More Than A Feeling


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - TABOO: GUTTERSNIPE


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)


----------



## Toxick

*Oh YEAH!*


----------



## Rael

More Return to Forever for a Friday night start, this is Romantic Warrior. Does it get any better than this? I can't wait until these guys get back together.

(Instrumental)


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Johnny Cash "A Boy Named Sue" ORIGINAL


----------



## PulseStart

*My Favorite Song...*

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Girls In Their Summer Clothes


----------



## meangirl

Jack and Diane


----------



## meangirl

*Surfaris*

Wipe Out


----------



## meangirl

*The Traveling Willburys*



 Been beat up and battered round
Been sent up, and Ive been shot down
Youre the best thing that Ive ever found
Handle me with care

Reputations changeable
Situations tolerable
Baby, youre adorable
Handle me with care

(chorus)
Im so tired of being lonely
I still have some love to give
Wont you show me that you really care

(bridge)
Everybodys got somebody to lean on
Put your body next to mine, and dream on

Ive been fobbed off, and Ive been fooled
Ive been robbed and ridiculed
In day care centers and night schools
Handle me with care

Been stuck in airports, terrorized
Sent to meetings, hypnotized
Overexposed, commercialized
Hand me with care

(chorus)

(bridge)

Ive been uptight and made a mess
But Ill clean it up myself, I guess
Oh, the sweet smell of success
Handle me with care


----------



## meangirl

*I knew it...*

I know it.


----------



## Angel

Bush - Mouth

You gave me this 
Made me give 
Your silver grin 
still sticking it in 
You have some machine soul machine 
Soul of Machine 


The longest kiss 
Feeling furniture days 
Drift madly to you 
Pollute my heart; Drain 


You have stolen me 
broken me 
stolen me 
broken me 


All your mental armor drags me down 
nothing hurts like your mouth 


Your loaded smiles and pretty just deserts 
Wish it all for you 
So much it never hurts 


You have soul machine 
Stolen me 


all your mental armor drags me down 
We can't breathe when we come around 
All your mental armor drags me down 
nothing hurts like your mouth 


We'd been missing long before 
never found our way home 
We'd been missing long before 
we will found our way 


You gave me this 
made give 


you have soul machine 
broken free 


all your mental armor drags me down 
we can't breathe when we come around 
all your mental armor drags me down 
nothing hurts like your mouth 


all your mental armor 
all your mental armor 
and your mouth...


----------



## FireBrand

*40 years later !*

On American Idol..............Wow!

I still have the '45' !

Lulu - 'To Sir, with Love'




Those schoolgirl days, of telling tales and biting nails are gone,
But in my mind,
I know they will still live on and on,
But how do you thank someone, who has taken you from crayons to perfume?
It isn't easy, but I'll try,

If you wanted the sky I would write across the sky in letters,
That would soar a thousand feet high,
To Sir, with Love

The time has come,
For closing books and long last looks must end,
And as I leave,
I know that I am leaving my best friend,
A friend who taught me right from wrong, 
And weak from strong,
That's a lot to learn,
What, what can I give you in return?

If you wanted the moon I would try to make a start,
But I, would rather you let me give my heart,
To Sir, with Love


----------



## FireBrand

*the Troggs*


----------



## FireBrand

*Jimi*


----------



## LexiGirl75

I haven't been here in a while and I like how innovative things have become. Nice touch all with the videos embedded.


----------



## Rael

*A Pirate Looks At Forty*

Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call
Wanted to sail upon your waters since I was three feet tall
You've seen it all, you've seen it all

Watched the men who rode you switch from sails to steam
And in your belly you hold the treasures few have ever seen
Most of em dream, most of em dream

Yes I am a pirate, two hundred years too late
The cannons don't thunder, theres nothin' to plunder
I'm an over-forty victim of fate
Arriving too late, arriving too late

I've done a bit of smugglin', I've run my share of grass
I made enough money to buy Miami, but I pissed it away so fast
Never meant to last, never meant to last

And I have been drunk now for over two weeks
I passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks
But I got stop wishin', got to go fishin'
Down to rock bottom again
Just a few friends, just a few friends

(instrumental)

I go for younger women, lived with several awhile
Though I ran em away, they'd come back one day
Still could manage to smile
Just takes a while, just takes a while

Mother, mother ocean, after all the years Ive found
My occupational hazard being my occupations just not around
I feel like I've drowned, gonna head uptown


----------



## jazz lady

Come Monday by Jimmy Buffett 

Headin' up to San Francisco 
For the Labor Day week-end show 
I've got my hush-puppies on 
I guess I never was meant for glitter rock and 
roll 
And Honey I didn't know 
That I'd be missin' you so 

Chorus: 
Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side 

Yes, it's been quite a summer 
Rent-a-cars and west-bound trains 
And now you're off on vacation 
Something you tried to explain 
And Darlin' it's I love you so 
That's the reason I just let you go

Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side 

I can't help it honey 
You're that much a part of me now 
Remember that night in Montana 
When we said there'd be no room for doubt 

I hope you're enjoyin' the scen'ry 
I know that it's pretty up there 
We can go hikin' on Tuesday 
With you I'd walk anywhere 
California has worn me quite thin 
I just can't wait to see you again 

Come Monday, it'll be all right 
Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight 
I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side 

I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze 
And I just want you back by my side


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Come Monday by Jimmy Buffett
> 
> Headin' up to San Francisco
> For the Labor Day week-end show
> I've got my hush-puppies on
> I guess I never was meant for glitter rock and
> roll
> And Honey I didn't know
> That I'd be missin' you so
> 
> Chorus:
> Come Monday, it'll be all right
> Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight
> I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze
> And I just want you back by my side
> 
> Yes, it's been quite a summer
> Rent-a-cars and west-bound trains
> And now you're off on vacation
> Something you tried to explain
> And Darlin' it's I love you so
> That's the reason I just let you go
> 
> Come Monday, it'll be all right
> Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight
> I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze
> And I just want you back by my side
> 
> I can't help it honey
> You're that much a part of me now
> Remember that night in Montana
> When we said there'd be no room for doubt
> 
> I hope you're enjoyin' the scen'ry
> I know that it's pretty up there
> We can go hikin' on Tuesday
> With you I'd walk anywhere
> California has worn me quite thin
> I just can't wait to see you again
> 
> Come Monday, it'll be all right
> Come Monday, I'll be holdin' you tight
> I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze
> And I just want you back by my side
> 
> I spent four lonely days in a brown L. A. haze
> And I just want you back by my side



Funny, I just answered Jane's invitation to go to his Labor Day weekend show.


----------



## Pandora

Everyday is a new day
I'm thankful for
Every breath I take
I won't take you for granted (I won't take you for granted)
So I learn from my mistakes
It's beyond my control
Sometimes it's best to let go
Whatever happens
In this lifetime
So I trust in love (so I trust in love)
You have given me
Peace of mind

CHORUS:
I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I feel so alive
For the very first time
And I think I can fly (fly)

Sunshine upon my face (sunshine upon my face)
A new song for me to sing
Tell the world
How I feel inside
Even though it might
Cost me everything
Now that I know this
So beyond, I can't hold this
I can never
Turn my back away
Now that I've seen you (Now that I've seen you)
I can never look away

Repeat chorus

Now that I know you
(I could never
Turn my back away)
Now that I see you
(I could never look away)
Now that I know you
(I could never
Turn my back away)
Now that I see you
(I believe no matter
What they say)


----------



## toppick08

Guns 'n' Roses.........


----------



## meangirl

toppick08 said:


> Guns 'n' Roses.........


----------



## toppick08

:





meangirl said:


>


----------



## toppick08

Aerosmith.......


----------



## toppick08

Phil Collins


----------



## Rael

A time of reflection...
*Lord Is It Mine...Supertramp*

I know that there's a reason why I need to be alone
I know that there's a silent place that I can call my own

Is it mine, Oh Lord is it mine ?

You know I get so weary from the battles in this life
and many times it seems that you're the only hope in sight

Is it mine, Oh Lord is it mine ?

When everything's dark and nothing seems right
There's no need to win and there's no need to fight.

I never cease to wonder at the cruelty of this land
but it seems a time of sadness is a time to understand

Is it mine, Oh Lord is it mine ?

When everything's dark and nothing seems right
You don't have to win and there's no need to fight

If only I could find a way
to feel your sweetness through the day
The love that shines around me could be mine

So give us an answer, won't you?
We know what we have to do
There must be a thousand voices trying
to get through.


----------



## FireBrand

So you think your schooling's phoney
I guess it's hard not to agree
You say it all depends on money
And who is in your family tree
Right, you're bloody well right
you know you got a right to say
Right, you're bloody well right
you know you got a right to say
Ha-ha you're bloody well right
you know you're right to say
Yeah-yeah you're bloody well right
you know you're right to say
Me, I don't care anyway!
Write your problems down in detail
Take them to a higher place
You've had your cry - no, I should say wail
In the meantime hush your face
Right, quite right, you're bloody well right


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> A time of reflection...
> *Lord Is It Mine...Supertramp*
> 
> I know that there's a reason why I need to be alone
> I know that there's a silent place that I can call my own
> 
> Is it mine, Oh Lord is it mine ?
> 
> You know I get so weary from the battles in this life
> and many times it seems that you're the only hope in sight
> 
> Is it mine, Oh Lord is it mine ?
> 
> When everything's dark and nothing seems right
> There's no need to win and there's no need to fight.
> 
> I never cease to wonder at the cruelty of this land
> but it seems a time of sadness is a time to understand
> 
> Is it mine, Oh Lord is it mine ?
> 
> When everything's dark and nothing seems right
> You don't have to win and there's no need to fight
> 
> If only I could find a way
> to feel your sweetness through the day
> The love that shines around me could be mine
> 
> So give us an answer, won't you?
> We know what we have to do
> There must be a thousand voices trying
> to get through.



My first CD I ever bought.....Great Album.....


----------



## Rael

toppick08 said:


> My first CD I ever bought.....Great Album.....


Not a bad cut on that whole recording. 

*Steely Dan - Babylon Sisters (Live in N.Y.)*

Drive west on Sunset
To the sea
Turn that jungle music down
Just until we're out of town
This is no one night stand
It's a real occasion
Close your eyes and you'll be there
It's everything they say
The end of a perfect day
Distant lights from across the bay
Babylon sisters shake it
Babylon sisters shake it
So fine so young
Tell me I'm the only one

Here come those Santa Ana winds again

We'll jog with show folk on the sand
Drink kirschwasser from a shell
San Francisco show and tell
Well I should know by now
That it's just a spasm
Like a Sunday in T.J.
That it's cheap but it's not free
That I'm not what I used to be
And that love's not a game for three

Babylon sisters shake it
Babylon sisters shake it
So fine so young
Tell me I'm the only one

My friends say no don't go
For that cotton candy
Son you're playing with fire
The kid will live and learn
As he watches his bridges burn
From the point of no return

Babylon sisters shake it
Babylon sisters shake it
So fine so young
Tell me I'm the only one


----------



## Rael

*Steely Dan - Josie (Live N.Y.)*

Were gonna break out the hats and hooters
When josie comes home
Were gonna rev up the motor scooters
When josie comes home to stay
Were gonna park in the street
Sleep on the beach and make it
Throw down the jam till the girls say when
Lay down the law and break it
When josie comes home

When josie comes home
So good
Shes the pride of the neighborhood
Shes the raw flame
The live wire
She prays like a roman
With her eyes on fire

Jo would you love to scrapple
Shell never say no
Shine up the battle apple
Well shake em all down tonight
Were gonna mix in the street
Strike at the stroke of midnight
Dance on the bones till the girls say when
Pick up whats left by daylight
When josie comes home

When josie comes home
So bad
Shes the best friend we ever had
Shes the raw flame
The live wire
She prays like a roman
With her eyes on fire

When josie comes home
So good
Shes the pride of the neighborhood
Shes the raw flame
The live wire
She prays like a roman
With her eyes on fire


----------



## Rael

One more Steely Dan, this one is fantastic (especially the drums at the end), but wow! What a great song live! 

*Steely Dan - Aja (live)*

Up on the hill
People never stare
They just don't care
Chinese music under banyan trees
Here at the dude ranch above the sea
Aja
When all my dime dancin' is through
I run to you

Up on the hill
They've got time to burn
There's no return
Double helix in the sky tonight
Throw out the hardware
Let's do it right
Aja
When all my dime dancin' is through
I run to you

Up on the hill
They think I'm okay
Or so they say
Chinese music always sets me free
Angular banjoes
Sound good to me
Aja
When all my dime dancin' is through
I run to you


----------



## toppick08

Little River Band


----------



## meangirl

*Lee Greenwood*

God Bless the USA!


----------



## vraiblonde

My guy is really something, he's sensitive and shy
My guy is such a bumpkin, it doesn't take much to make him cry.
If you hurt someone helpless, it's like taking away all his toys,
He's just a cry baby boy.

My guy is sentimental, he's always feeling blue
He can be so temperamental and I don't know what I should do.
If you step on a little bug he cries all over the floor,
He's just a cry baby bore.

[Chorus:]

I don't want to hurt his feelings,
But his outbursts have me reeling
Boo-hoo-hoo-ing all the time,
If I turn out like him, I think I'm gonna cry, baby
La, la, la, la, la, la,
He's such a cry baby,
La, la, la, la, la, la.

[Spoken:] And I'll tell you something else

My guy is such a wet noodle, he's always teary-eyed
He acts like a real ####-a-doodle, he can't even tell you why.
If you just play him a sappy song, he acts like his doggie just died,
He's just a cry baby guy.

[Spoken:] No kidding, oh dear

My guy is such a whiner, he's worse than Betty Sue
A cockroach seen in the diner, and the tears flow out of the blue.
And if I ask him to knock it off, he goes and cries in the can,
He's such a cry baby man.

[chorus]

I love a cry baby,
La, la, la, la, la, la.
He's such a cry baby,
La, la, la, la, la, la.

[Spoken:] Would you knock it off please? Thank you.


----------



## Kerad

*Motley Crue*

YouTube - Motley crue - afraid


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:


> *Motley Crue*


 
I love the Crue!   Great song!

Evil Woman...


----------



## toppick08

Sir Elton John


----------



## jazz lady

*I don't know...*

what the heck this song is really about, but I love the music.  :lol



I've been stuffed in your pocket for the last hundred days
When I don't get my bath I take it out on the slaves
So grease up your baby for the ball on the hill
Polish them rockets now, and swallow those pills
And say oh --- Space Lord Mothermother

There's a car in the field now in a column of flame
With two doors to choose but only one bears your name
You been drinking my blood
while I been lickin' your wounds
Well I'll shave off the pitch now
and the scope of your tune
You'll sing oh --- Space Lord Mothermother

I left my throne a million miles away
I drink from your tit and sing the blues every day
Give me the strength to split the world in two now yeah,
I ate all the rest and now I've gotta eat you

Milking my nightmares and using my name
You're stabbing my cortex when you know I'm insane
I'm squeezed out in hump-drive and I'm drowning in love
Encompass immortal position above
And say oh --- Space Lord Mothermother

I left my throne a million miles away
I drink from your tit and sing the blues every day
Give me the strength to split the world in two now yeah,
I ate all the rest and now I've gotta eat you

I lost my soul when I fell to earth
My planets call me to the void of my birth
The time has come for me to kill this game
Now open wide and say my name

Space Lord Mothermother


----------



## toppick08

*Rush*

Spirit Of Radio Live....


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:


> what the heck this song is really about, but I love the music. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Lord Mothermother


 
I always heard, "Space Lord MotherF^&**%$". We do hear things differently... Thanks for clearing that one up Jazz!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> I always heard, "Space Lord MotherF^&**%$". We do hear things differently... Thanks for clearing that one up Jazz!



That's how I heard it at first, too.   So I had to look up the lyrics, which still don't make a lick of sense to me and couldn't find anyplace that DID explain them.    But the music is good and the video - well, it's INTERESTING.    And you're welcome.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:


> That's how I heard it at first, too.  So I had to look up the lyrics, which still don't make a lick of sense to me and couldn't find anyplace that DID explain them.  But the music is good and the video - well, it's INTERESTING.  And you're welcome.


 
Nice, I'm not losing it!
 Have to agree, great edge with that song!


----------



## cattitude

In loving memory of my mom-in-law and Ott's mom on her birthday.  

Irish Eyes Are Smiling Sing-Along Snappy, Upbeat Version from Brownielocks.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:


> In loving memory of my mom-in-law and Ott's mom on her birthday.
> 
> Irish Eyes Are Smiling Sing-Along Snappy, Upbeat Version from Brownielocks.


 
How sweet is that! 

 to Moma Otter!


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:


> In loving memory of my mom-in-law and Ott's mom on her birthday.
> 
> Irish Eyes Are Smiling Sing-Along Snappy, Upbeat Version from Brownielocks.



Very nice and a fitting tribute.  

In that vein, a little Irish tribute from Ireland's finest musicians, including Sir James Galway:


----------



## toppick08

Reo----Cool video


----------



## toppick08




----------



## MonaLeesa

toppick08 said:


> Phil Collins



love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toppick08

MonaLeesa said:


> love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rael

Love that Phil Collins...  Here's some Mike & the Mechanics with Paul Young on vocals (R.I.P.)

*Word of Mouth*
Now the world is getting older
There's a few things to be said
Do you believe the things they told you
Do you believe the things you've read

There's a rumour on the corner
But it's always been denied
Cause they don't want you any wiser
You're just toeing the party line

From the west side to the east side
From the north side to the south
You'll never get bad information
If you believe in the word of mouth

Look out for those who still want to hang on
Look out for those who live in the past
Get out and listen to the whisper
Because the times are changing fast

From the west side to the east side
From the north side to the south
You'll never get bad information
If you believe in the word of mouth

You don't believe the information
You don't believe it when it's denied
So when you're reading explanations
You have to read between the lines

From the west side to the east side
Through the windows I'm looking out
You'll never get bad information
If you believe in the word of mouth


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Yael Naim - New Soul


----------



## Rael

One more from Mike & Mechanics, love this one, too. Also with Paul Young on vocals. 

*Nobody's Perfect*
It must be hard
being an angel
when the devil in your heart
won't set you free
it must be hard
being an angel
when the world has let you down
imperfection all around

Hey look at me
it must be hard
it must be hard
it must be hard.

Nobody's perfect
all of the time
nobody's perfect
we are what we are
there's no perfect reason
and no perfect rhyme
for most of the time
that's what we're looking for.

Gentlemen gentlemen please!
can you please support the notion
of what I'm saying here
that the person here in question
must be an angel here on earth
if they can't see a human being
for what a human being's really worth
gentlemen please!

Nobody's perfect
all of the time
nobody's perfect
we are what we are
there's no perfect reason
and no perfect rhyme
for most of the time
that's what we're looking for.

It must be hard
being an angel
it must be hard
when the world has let you down
it must be hard
being an angel
it must be hard.

Nobody's perfect
all of the time
nobody's perfect
we are what we are
there's no perfect reason
no perfect rhyme
most all of the time
that's what we're looking for...


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia


----------



## chaotic

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia



Great song!


----------



## chaotic

Shawn Colvin - Shotgun Down The Avalanche


Im riding shotgun down the avalanche
Tumbling and falling down the avalanche

So be quiet tonight the stars
Shine bright
On this mountain of new fallen snow
But I will raise up my voice into
The void
You have left me nowhere to go

I love you so much and its so bizarre
A mystery that goes on and on and on
This is the best thing and the very
Most hard
And we dont get along

After countless appeals we keep
Spinning our wheels
On this mountain of new fallen snow
So I let go the catch and we are
Over the edge
You have left me nowhere to go

Im riding shotgun down the avalanche

Sometimes you make me lose my will
To live
And just become a beacon for your soul
But the past is stronger than my will
To forgive
Forgive you or myself, I dont know

Im riding shotgun down the avalanche
Tumbling and falling down the avalanche

So be quiet tonight be sure to
Step lightly
On this mountain of new fallen snow
But I will raise up my voice into
The void
You have left me nowhere to go

Im riding shotgun down the avalanche


----------



## RoseRed

chaotic said:


> Great song!



Thanks!  I love his work.  Unfortunately, all my CD's are packed away.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Dancing Days


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - The Traveling Wilburys : Handle With Care


----------



## toppick08

*Night Ranger*

Goodbye...


----------



## JULZ

*Dear Mr. President*

Come take a walk with me.
Let's pretend we're just two people and
You're not better than me.
I'd like to ask you some questions if we can speak honestly.

What do you feel when you see all the homeless on the street?
Who do you pray for at night before you go to sleep?
What do you feel when you look in the mirror?
Are you proud?

How do you sleep while the rest of us cry?
How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Can you even look me in the eye
And tell me why?

Dear Mr. President,
Were you a lonely boy?
Are you a lonely boy?
Are you a lonely boy?
How can you say
No child is left behind?
We're not dumb and we're not blind.
They're all sitting in your cells
While you pave the road to hell.

What kind of father would take his own daughter's rights away?
And what kind of father might hate his own daughter if she were gay?
I can only imagine what the first lady has to say
You've come a long way from whiskey and cocaine.

How do you sleep while the rest of us cry?
How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Can you even look me in the eye?

Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Minimum wage with a baby on the way
Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Rebuilding your house after the bombs took them away
Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Building a bed out of a cardboard box
Let me tell you 'bout hard work
Hard work
Hard work
You don't know nothing 'bout hard work
Hard work
Hard work
Oh

How do you sleep at night?
How do you walk with your head held high?
Dear Mr. President,
You'd never take a walk with me.
Would you?


----------



## Kerad

*Nirvana: In Bloom*

*"Spring is here again...."*


----------



## FireBrand

Patti Page


----------



## Kerad

FireBrand said:


> Patti Page



Obviously her management thought it best to not include the outtakes...unlike Nirvana's.


----------



## toppick08

Great Songs


----------



## toppick08

Ratt............,,


----------



## ocean733

JULZ said:


> Come take a walk with me.
> Let's pretend we're just two people and
> You're not better than me.
> I'd like to ask you some questions if we can speak honestly.
> 
> What do you feel when you see all the homeless on the street?
> Who do you pray for at night before you go to sleep?
> What do you feel when you look in the mirror?
> Are you proud?
> 
> How do you sleep while the rest of us cry?
> How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye?
> How do you walk with your head held high?
> Can you even look me in the eye
> And tell me why?
> 
> Dear Mr. President,
> Were you a lonely boy?
> Are you a lonely boy?
> Are you a lonely boy?
> How can you say
> No child is left behind?
> We're not dumb and we're not blind.
> They're all sitting in your cells
> While you pave the road to hell.
> 
> What kind of father would take his own daughter's rights away?
> And what kind of father might hate his own daughter if she were gay?
> I can only imagine what the first lady has to say
> You've come a long way from whiskey and cocaine.
> 
> How do you sleep while the rest of us cry?
> How do you dream when a mother has no chance to say goodbye?
> How do you walk with your head held high?
> Can you even look me in the eye?
> 
> Let me tell you 'bout hard work
> Minimum wage with a baby on the way
> Let me tell you 'bout hard work
> Rebuilding your house after the bombs took them away
> Let me tell you 'bout hard work
> Building a bed out of a cardboard box
> Let me tell you 'bout hard work
> Hard work
> Hard work
> You don't know nothing 'bout hard work
> Hard work
> Hard work
> Oh
> 
> How do you sleep at night?
> How do you walk with your head held high?
> Dear Mr. President,
> You'd never take a walk with me.
> Would you?


 

I LOVE Pink


----------



## Rael

*Teacher* From Aqualung

Well the dawn was coming,
heard him ringing on my bell.
He said, ``My name's the teacher,
that is what I call myself.
And I have a lesson
that I must impart to you.
It's an old expression
but I must insist it's true.

Jump up, look around,
find yourself some fun,
no sense in sitting there hating everyone.
No man's an island and his castle isn't home,
the nest is full of nothing when the bird has flown.''

So I took a journey,
threw my world into the sea.
With me went the teacher
who found fun instead of me.

Hey man, what's the plan, what was that you said?
Sun-tanned, drink in hand, lying there in bed.
I try to socialize but I can't seem to find
what I was looking for, got something on my mind.

Then the teacher told me
it had been a lot of fun.
Thanked me for his ticket
and all that I had done.

Hey man, what's the plan, what was that you said?
Sun-tanned, drink in hand, lying there in bed.
I try to socialize but I can't seem to find
what I was looking for, got something on my mind.


----------



## Rael

*Locomotive Breath*

In the shuffling madness
Of the locomotive breath,
Runs the all-time loser,
Headlong to his death.
He feels the piston scraping --
Steam breaking on his brow --
Thank God, he stole the handle and
The train won't stop going --
No way to slow down.
He sees his children jumping off
At the stations -- one by one.
His woman and his best friend --
In bed and having fun.
He's crawling down the corridor
On his hands and knees --
Old Charlie stole the handle and
The train won't stop going --
No way to slow down.
He hears the silence howling --
Catches angels as they fall.
And the all-time winner
Has got him by the balls.
He picks up Gideon's Bible --
Open at page one --
God stole the handle and
The train won't stop going --
No way to slow down.


----------



## toppick08

*3 Doors Down*

Great band from the MS. Gulf Coast.


----------



## toppick08

Johhny Cash Raps


----------



## Dye Tied

*Tarzan Boys*

Jungle life
I'm far away from nowhere
On my own like tarzan boy
Hide and seek
I play along while rushing cross the forest
Monkey business on a sunny afternoon
Jungle life
I'm living in the open
Native beat that carries on
Burning bright
A fire the blows the signal to the sky
I sit and wonder does the message get to you

Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Chance tonight
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other world

Jungle life
You're far away from nothing
It's all right
You won't miss home
Take a chance
Leave everything behind you
Come and join me
Won't be sorry
It's easy to survive

Jungle life
We're living in the open
All alone like tarzan boy
Hide and seek
We play along while rushing cross the forest
Monkey business on a sunny afternoon

Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Chance tonight
Oh yeah
Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Night to night
You won't play
Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other
Chance tonight
Oh yeah
Night to night
Night to night
Gimme the other, gimme the other


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - "Long Walk Home" (2007) [Official]


----------



## Kerad

*Nirvana: Pennyroyal Tea*

*...I'm so tired I can't sleep....* (k)





The message is in the song.


*RIP:* K.C.


----------



## meangirl

*The Kinks*

Lola


----------



## meangirl

Southern Cross


----------



## meangirl

Signs


----------



## meangirl

meangirl said:


> Signs


 
I actually like Tesla's version better.


----------



## meangirl

*Scorpions*

No One Like You


----------



## meangirl

Scorps again...

Still Loving You


----------



## Pandora

Ever since I was a baby girl I had a dream
Cinderella theme, crazy as it seems
Always knew that deep inside that there would come a day
When I would have to way, make so many mistakes

I couldn't comprehend as I watched it unfold
This classic story told I left it in the cold
Walking through an open door that led me back to you
Each one unlocking more of the truth

I finally stopped tripping on my youth
I finally got lost inside of you
I finally know that I needed to grow
And finally my maze has been solved

Finally
Now my destiny can begin
Though it will have a different set
Something strange and new is happening

Finally
Now my life doesn't seem so bad
It's the best that I've ever had
Give my love to him finally

I remember the beginning you already knew
I acted like a fool, just trying to be cool
Fronting like it didn't matter, I just ran away
On another face, was lost in my own space

Found what it's like to hurt selfishly
Scared to give of me, afraid to just believe
I was in a jealous, insecure, pathetic place
Stumbled through the nets that I had made

Finally got out of my own way
I've finally started living for today
I finally know, I needed to grow
And finally know that it must be so

Finally
Now my destiny can begin
Though we will have a different set
Something strange and new is happening

Finally
Now my life doesn't seem so bad
It's the best that I've ever had
Gave my love to him finally

Finally, finally

Finally
Now my destiny can begin
Though it will have a different set
Something beautiful is happening, is happening

Finally
Now my life doesn't seem so bad
It's the best that I've ever had
Give my love to him finally

Oh, finally, finally, finally


----------



## meangirl

The Beatles

Hello Goodbye


----------



## meangirl

Pandora said:


> Finally
> Now my life doesn't seem so bad
> It's the best that I've ever had
> Give my love to him finally
> 
> Oh, finally, finally, finally


 
I just love her!


----------



## Pandora

meangirl said:


> I just love her!


  Another one... 


Theres so many-a girls
I hear you been running
From the beautiful queen
That you could be becoming
You can look at my palm
And see the storm coming
Read the book of my life
And see I've overcome it
Just because the length of your hair ain't long
And they often criticize you for your skin tone
Wanna hold your head high
Cause you're a pretty woman
Get your runway stride home
And keep going
Girl live ya life

I just wanna be myself
Don't sweat girl be yourself
Follow me
Follow me
Follow me
Girl be yourself
That's why I be myself
And I'm gonna love it

Let em get mad
They gonna hate anyway
Don't you get that?
Doesn't matter if you're going on with their plan
They'll never be happy
Cause they're not happy with themselves

Na na work what you got
I'm talking bout things that I know
Na na work what you got
It's okay show yourself some love
Na na work what you got
Don't worry bout who's saying what
It's gonna be fine
Work what you got

Feelin great because the light's on me
Celebrating the things that everyone told me
Would never happen but God has put his hands on me
And aint a man alive could ever take it from me
Working with what I got I gotta keep on
Taking care of myself I wanna live long
Aint never ashamed what life did to me

Wasn't afraid to change cause it was good for me
I wanna...

I just wanna be myself
Don't sweat girl be yourself
Follow me
Follow me
Follow me
Girl be yourself
That's why I be myself
And I'm gonna love it

Let em get mad
They gonna hate anyway
Don't you get that?
Doesn't matter if you're going on with their plan
They'll never be happy
Cause they're not happy with themselves

Na na work what you got
I'm talking bout things that I know
Na na work what you got
It's okay show yourself some love
Na na work what you got
Don't worry bout who's saying what
It's gonna be fine
Work what you got

Work that
Work that
Work that
Girl don't hold back
You just be yourself [3x]

Na na work what you got
I'm talking bout things that I know
Na na work what you got
It's okay show yourself some love
Na na work what you got
Don't worry bout who's saying what
It's gonna be fine
Work what you got

Work that
Work that
Work that
Girl don't hold back
You just be yourself

Work that thing out
Work that thing out
Work what you got


----------



## Pandora

*Batman Begins "Josh Groban - Let Me Fall"*



I think the line in the movie "it is not who I am or what I do that defines me" is so powerful.


----------



## Kerad

**NSFW*...or Righties...*

...just like me.  

*Green Day:* American Idiot


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Van Halen - Running With The Devil LIVE


----------



## Kerad

*Bush: Glycerine*

*It must be your skin I'm sinking in...*


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Van Halen - Running With The Devil LIVE


----------



## Kerad

*Alice In Chains: Would*

*So I made a big mistake...
...try to see it once my way...*




*If.  I.  Would.  Would.  You???*




*RIP:* Andrew Wood, Layne Staley


----------



## Kerad

*Corabi Crue: Misunderstood*

*...so close your eyes and dream of better days...*


----------



## Kerad

*Garbage: I'm Only Happy When it Rains...*

*...I'm only happy when it's complicated.
*


*And though I know you can't appreciate it....*


----------



## Kerad

*AC/DC: You Shook Me All Night Long*

*...cos the walls start shaking...*


----------



## Kerad

*Nirvana: Lithium*

*I'm so happy
'cause today I found my friends...*



*...they're in my head...*


----------



## toppick08

*When I'm Gone w/lyrics......*

3DD


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## Rael

Bryan Adams - Run To You

She says her love for me could never die
But that'd change if she ever found out about you and I

Oh - but her love is cold
It wouldn't hurt her if she didn't know, cause...

When it gets too much
I need to feel your touch

I'm gonna run to you
I'm gonna run to you
Cause when the feelin's right I'm gonna run all night
I'm gonna run to you
She's got a heart of gold, she'd never let me down
But you're the one that always turns me on
You keep me comin' round

I know her love is true
But it's so damn easy makin' love to you

I got my mind made up
I need to feel your touch

I'm gonna run to you
Ya - I'm gonna run to you
Cause when the feelin's right, I'm gonna stay all night

I'm gonna run to you
Yeah - I'm gonna run to you
Oh when the feelin's right, I'm gonna run all night
I'm gonna run to you


----------



## chaotic

Rappers Delight

i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie 
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie 
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat 

now what you hear is not a test--i'm rappin to the beat 
and me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet 
see i am wonder mike and i like to say hello 
to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow 
but first i gotta bang bang the boogie to the boogie 
say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie 
let's rock, you dont stop 
rock the riddle that will make your body rock 
well so far youve heard my voice but i brought two friends along 
and next on the mike is my man hank 
come on, hank, sing that song 

check it out, i'm the c-a-s-an-the-o-v-a 
and the rest is f-l-y 
ya see i go by the code of the doctor of the mix 
and these reasons i'll tell ya why 
ya see i'm six foot one and i'm tons of fun 
and i dress to a t 
ya see i got more clothes than muhammad ali and i dress so viciously 
i got bodyguards, i got two big cars 
that definitely aint the wack 
i got a lincoln continental and a sunroof cadillac 
so after school, i take a dip in the pool 
which really is on the wall 
i got a color tv so i can see 
the knicks play basketball 
hear me talkin bout checkbooks, credit cards 
more money than a sucker could ever spend 
but i wouldnt give a sucker or a bum from the rucker 
not a dime til i made it again 
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what) 
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin 
drive off in a def oj 
everybody go, hotel motel holiday inn 
say if your girl starts actin up, then you take her friend 
master gee, am I mellow 
its on you so what you gonna do 

well it's on n on n on on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
i said m-a-s, t-e-r, a g with a double e 
i said i go by the unforgettable name 
of the man they call the master gee 
well, my name is known all over the world 
by all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls 
i'm goin down in history 
as the baddest rapper there could ever be 
now i'm feelin the highs and ya feelin the lows 
the beat starts gettin into your toes 
ya start poppin ya fingers and stompin your feet
and movin your body while youre sittin in your seat 
and the damn ya start doin the freak 
i said damn, right outta your seat 
then ya throw your hands high in the air 
ya rockin to the rhythm, shake your derriere 
ya rockin to the beat without a care 
with the sureshot m.c.s for the affair 
now, im not as tall as the rest of the gang 
but i rap to the beat just the same 
i dot a little face and a pair of brown eyes 
all im here to do ladies is hypnotize 
singin on n n on n on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
singin on n n on n on on n on 
like a hot buttered a pop da pop da pop dibbie dibbie 
pop da pop pop ya dont dare stop 
come alive yall gimme what ya got 
i guess by now you can take a hunch 
and find that i am the baby of the bunch 
'but that's okay i still keep in stride 
cause all i'm here to do is just wiggle your behind 
singin on n n on n on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
singin on n n on n on on n on 
rock rock yall throw it on the floor 
im gonna freak ya here im gonna feak ya there 
im gonna move you outta this atmosphere 
cause im one of a kind and ill shock your mind 
ill put t-t-tickets in your behind 
i said 1-2-3-4, come on girls get on the floor 
a-come alive, yall a-gimme what ya got 
cause im guaranteed to make you rock 
i said 1-2-3-4 tell me wonder mike what are you waitin for? 
i said a hip hop the hippie to the hippie 
the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
the rock it to the bang bang boogie say up jumped the boogie 
to the rhythm of the boogie, the beat 
skiddlee beebop a we rock a scoobie doo 
and guess what america we love you 
cause ya rock and ya roll with so much soul 
you could rock till you're a hundred and one years old 
i dont mean to brag i dont mean to boast 
but we like hot butter on our breakfast toast 
rock it up baby bubbah 
baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang da boogie 
to the beat beat, its so unique 
come on everybody and dance to the beat 



i said a hip hop the hippie the hippie 
to the hip hip hop, a you dont stop 
rock it out baby bubbah to the boogie da bang bang 
the boogie to the boogie da beat 

i said i cant wait til the end of the week 
when im rappin to the rhythm of a groovy beat 
and attempt to raise your body heat 
just blow your mind so that you cant speak 
and do a thing but a rock and shuffle your feet 
and let it change up to a dance called the freak 
and when ya finally do come in to your rhythmic beat 
rest a little while so ya dont get weak 
i know a man named hank 
he has more rhymes than a serious bank 
so come on hank sing that song 
to the rhythm of the boogie da bang bang da bong 

well, im imp the dimp the ladies pimp 
the women fight for my delight 
but im the grandmaster with the three mcs 
that shock the house for the young ladies 
and when you come inside, into the front 
you do the freak, spank, and do the bump 
and when the sucker mcs try to prove a point 

we're treacherous trio, we're the serious joint 
a from sun to sun and from day to day 
i sit down and write a brand new rhyme 
because they say that miracles never cease 
i've created a devastating masterpiece 
i'm gonna rock the mike til you cant resist 
everybody, i say it goes like this 
well i was comin home late one dark afternoon 
a reporter stopped me for a interview 
she said she's heard stories and she's heard fables 
that i'm vicious on the mike and the turntables 
this young reporter i did adore 
so i rocked a vicious rhyme like i never did before 
she said damn fly guy im in love with you 
the casanova legend must have been true 
i said by the way baby what's your name 
said i go by the name of lois lane 
and you could be my boyfiend you surely can 
just let me quit my boyfriend called superman 
i said he's a fairy i do suppoose 
flyin through the air in pantyhose 
he may be very sexy or even cute 
but he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit 
i said you need a man who's got finesse 
and his whole name across his chest 
he may be able to fly all through the night 
but can he rock a party til the early light 
he cant satisfy you with his little worm 
but i can bust you out with my super sperm 
i go do it, i go do it, i go do it, do it , do it 
an i'm here an i'm there i'm big bang hank, im everywhere 
just throw your hands up in the air 
and party hardy like you just dont care 
let's do it dont stop yall a tick a tock yall you dont stop 
go hotel motel what you gonna do today(say what) 
im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spank drive off in a def oj 
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn 
you say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friend 
i say skip, dive, what can i say 
i cant fit em all inside my oj 
so i just take half and bust them out 
i give the rest to master gee so he could shock the house 
it was twelve o'clock one friday night 
i was rockin to the beat and feelin all right 
everybody was dancin on the floor 
doin all the things they never did before 
and then this fly fly girl with a sexy lean 
she came into the bar, she came into the scene 
as she traveled deeper inside the room 
all the fellas checked out her white sasoons 
she came up to the table, looked into my eyes 
then she turned around and shook her behind 
so i said to myself, its time for me to release 
my vicious rhyme i call my masterpiece 
and now people in the house this is just for you 
a little rap to make you boogaloo 
now the group ya hear is called phase two 
and let me tell ya somethin we're a helluva crew
once a week we're on the street 
just a-cuttin' the jams and making it free 
for you to party ya got to have the movies 
so we'll get right down and give you the groove 
for you to dance you gotta get hype 
so we'll get right down for you tonight 
now the system's on and the girls are there 
ya definitely have a rockin affair 
but let me tell ya somethin there's still one fact 
that to have a party ya got to have a rap 
so when the party's over you're makin it home 
and tryin to sleep before the break of dawn 
and while ya sleepin ya start to dream 
and thinkin how ya danced on the disco scene 
my name appears in your mind 
yeah, a name you know that was right on time 
it was phase two just a doin a do 
rockin ya down cause ya know we could 
to the rhythm of the beat that makes ya freak 
come alive girls get on your feet 
to the rhythm of the beat to the beat the beat 
to the double beat beat that it makes ya freak 
to the rhythm of the beat that says ya go on 
on n on into the break of dawn 
now i got a man comin on right now 
he's guaranteed to throw down 
he goes by the name of wonder mike 
come on wonder mike do what ya like 

(continued)


----------



## chaotic

(part II)

like a can of beer that's sweeter than honey 
like a millionaire that has no money 
like a rainy day that is not wet 
like a gamblin fiend that does not bet 
like dracula with out his fangs 
like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang 
like collard greens that dont taste good 
like a tree that's not made out of wood 
like goin up and not comin down 
is just like the beat without the sound no sound 
to the beat beat, ya do the freak 
everybody just rock and dance to the beat 
have you ever went over a friends house to eat 
and the food just aint no good 
i mean the macaroni's soggy the peas are mushed 
and the chicken tastes like wood 
so you try to play it off like you think you can 
by sayin that youre full 
and then your friend says momma he's just being polite 
he aint finished uh uh that's bull 
so your heart starts pumpin and you think of a lie 
and you say that you already ate 
and your friend says man there's plenty of food 
so you pile some more on your plate 
while the stinky foods steamin your mind starts to dreamin 
of the moment that it's time to leave 
and then you look at your plate and your chickens slowly rottin 
into something that looks like cheese 
oh so you say that's it i got to leave this place 
i dont care what these people think 
im just sittin here makin myself nauseous 
with this ugly food that stinks 
so you bust out the door while its still closed 
still sick from the food you ate 
and then you run to the store for quick relief 
from a bottle of kaopectate 
and then you call your friend two weeks later 
to see how he has been 
and he says i understand about the food 
baby bubbah but we're still friends 
with a hip hop the hippie to the hippie 
the hip hip a hop a you dont stop the rockin 
to the bang bang boogie 
say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat 
i say hank can ya rock 
can ya rock to the rhythm that just dont stop 
can ya hip me to the shoobie doo 
i said come on 
i go to the halls and then ring the bell 
because i am the man with the clientele 
and if ya ask me why i rock so well 
a big bang, i got clientele 
and from the time i was only six years old 
i never forgot what i was told 
it was the best advice that i ever had 
it came from my wise dear old dad 
he said sit down punk i wanna talk to you 
and dont say a word until i'm through 
now there's a time to laugh a time to cry 
a time to live and a time to die 
a time to break and a time to chill 
to act civilized or act real ill 
but whatever ya do in your lifetime 
ya never let a mc steal your rhyme 
so from sixty six til this very day 
ill always remember what he had to say 
so when the sucker mcs try to chump my style 
i let them know that i'm versatile 
i got style finesse and a little black book 
that's filled with rhymes and i know you wanna look 
but there's a thing that separates you from me 
and that's called originality 
because my rhymes are on from what you heard 
i didnt even bite and not a god d--m word 
and i say a little more later on tonight 
so the sucker mc's can bite all night 
a tick a tock yall a beat beat yall 
a lets rock yall ya dont stop 
ya go hotel motel whatcha gonna do today (say what) 
ya say im gonna get a fly girl gonna get some spankin 
drive off in a def oj 
everybody go hotel motel holiday inn 
ya say if your girl starts actin up then you take her friends 
a like that yall to the beat yall 
beat beat yall ya dont stop 
a master gee am I mellow? 
its on you so whatcha gonna do 

well like johnny carson on the late show 
a like frankie croker in stereo 
well like the barkay's singin holy ghost 
the sounds to throw down they're played the most 

its like my man captain sky 
whose name he earned with his super sperm 
we rock and we dont stop 
get off yall im here to give you whatcha got 
to the beat that it makes you freak 
and come alive girl get on your feet 
a like a perry mason without a case 
like farrah fawcett without her face 

like the barkays on the mike 
like gettin right down for you tonight 
like movin your body so ya dont know how 
right to the rhythm and throw down 

like comin alive to the master gee 
the brother who rocks so viciously 
i said the age of one my life begun 
at the age of two i was doin the do 
at the age of three it was you and me 
rockin to the sounds of the master gee 
at the age of four i was on the floor 
givin all the freaks what they bargained for 
at the age of five i didnt take no jive 
with the master gee its all the way live 
at the age of six i was a pickin up sticks 
rappin to the beat my stick was fixed 
at the age of seven i was rockin in heaven dontcha know i went off 
i got right on down to the beat you see 
gettin right on down makin all the girls 
just take of their clothes to the beat the beat 
to the double beat beat that makes you freak 
at the age of eight i was really great 
cause every night you see i had a date 
at the age of nine i was right on time 
cause every night i had a party rhyme 
goin on n n on n on on n on 
the beat dont stop until the break of dawn 
a sayin on n n on n on on n on... 
like a hot buttered de pop de pop de pop 
a saying on n n on n on on n on 
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike 
i am the definate feast delight 
cause i'm a helluva man when i'm on the mike 
i am the definate feast delight 
come to the master gee you see 
the brother who rocks so viciously


----------



## chaotic

Hot Girls In Love - Loverboy

She's so young at heart
She likes the pleasure of his company
She cuts the inside groove
With her silver spoon
She likes her tapes on 10
And it's the same as her anatomy
She's on a rainbow cruise
All the way to my room

She's turnin' on the heat
She's got the magic touch
She's turnin' on the heat
And it's a little too much
She's turnin' on the heat
And it's a hundred above, yeah
Hot girls in love
I'm in love

Too many men to please
She counts them all on her rosary
You know you might get burned
So be careful where you touch
She gets it when she can
Don't need no anniversary
And she deserves the best, yeah
A cut above the rest

She's turnin' on the heat
She's got the magic touch
She's turnin' on the heat
Ooooh, it's a little too much
She's turnin' on the heat
And it's a hundred above
Hot girls in love
And baby, I'm in love

Some say she do
Some say she don't
Some say she will (she will)
And some say she won't (she won't)
Some say she can't
Well, I know she can
I say I got to be
Her lovin' man, yea-ah

[Instrumental Interlude]

She's turnin' on the heat
She's got the magic touch
She's turnin' on the heat
Ooooh, and it's a little too much
She's turnin' on the heat
It's a hundred above
Hot girls in love
Hot girls in love
It's a hundred above
The hot girls in love, yeah
Be careful where you touch
'Cause it's a little too much
She's got everything she'll need, yeah
But she doesn't want me
She's turning on the heat
She's turning on the heat
She's got that look in her eye
I think I've got to know why
Oooooh, hot girls in love, in love
Aaaahhh
In love
In love


----------



## BuddyLee

I've been on a _Journey_ kick lately.  Here's a good wedding song.

Open Arms

Lying beside you, here in the dark
Feeling your heart beat with mind
Softly you whisper, youre so sincere
How could our live be so blind
We sailed on together
We drifted apart
And here you are by my side

So now I come to you, with open arms
Nothing to hide, believe what I say
So here I am with open arms
Hoping youll see what your love means to me
Open arms

Living without you, living alone
This empty house seems so cold
Wanting to hold you, wanting you near
How much I wanted you home

But now that youve come back
Turned night into day
I need you to stay.

(chorus)


----------



## BuddyLee

Faithfully  ~Journey

Highway run
Into the midnight sun
Wheels go round and round
Youre on my mind
Restless hearts
Sleep alone tonight
Sendin all my love
Along the wire

They say that the road
Aint no place to start a family
Right down the line
Its been you and me
And lovin a music man
Aint always what its supposed to be
Oh girl you stand by me
Im forever yours...faithfully

Circus life
Under the big top world
We all need the clowns
To make us smile
Through space and time
Always another show
Wondering where I am
Lost without you

And being apart aint easy
On this love affair
Two strangers learn to fall in love again
I get the joy
Of rediscovering you
Oh girl, you stand by me
Im forever yours...faithfully

Oh, oh, oh, oh
Faithfully, Im still yours
Im forever yours
Ever yours...faithfully


----------



## toppick08

BuddyLee said:


> Faithfully  ~Journey
> 
> Highway run
> Into the midnight sun
> Wheels go round and round
> Youre on my mind
> Restless hearts
> Sleep alone tonight
> Sendin all my love
> Along the wire
> 
> They say that the road
> Aint no place to start a family
> Right down the line
> Its been you and me
> And lovin a music man
> Aint always what its supposed to be
> Oh girl you stand by me
> Im forever yours...faithfully
> 
> Circus life
> Under the big top world
> We all need the clowns
> To make us smile
> Through space and time
> Always another show
> Wondering where I am
> Lost without you
> 
> And being apart aint easy
> On this love affair
> Two strangers learn to fall in love again
> I get the joy
> Of rediscovering you
> Oh girl, you stand by me
> Im forever yours...faithfully
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, oh
> Faithfully, Im still yours
> Im forever yours
> Ever yours...faithfully



.....classic song


----------



## meangirl

*Elton John*

Reminds me of someone...


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## Rael

Paco De Lucia , John McLaughlin , Al DiMeola


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> Paco De Lucia , John McLaughlin , Al DiMeola


 
Fantastic Rael !


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## toppick08

*Kenney Wayne Shepherd*


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> Fantastic Rael !


Good stuff there! 

Next couple motivated by "news". As in, Huey Lewis and the... coming to Maryland (another tread in entertainment). Does this song sound like the next one? Huey sued Ray Parker for plagiarism of his song "I wanna new drug" and supposedly won against Ray Parker's "Ghostbusters". You make the choice, here they both are:


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Barry White -Can't Get Enough Of Your Love Babe


----------



## chaotic

Marvin Gaye - Ain't that peculiar


----------



## FireBrand

*"Black Betty" - Ram Jam*


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Rael

RoseRed said:


>



What a great concert that was, The Wall. I just found this for the first time. The best ten minutes of Pink Floyd's "The Wall" ever on video. Enjoy. The animation was created from the original "Wall" artist, Gerald Scarfe. Skip to just after 2:00 into it to get the music and animation. Fantastic. Same animation used in the actual concert. 

TEAR DOWN THE WALL...


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


>





Great Song......


----------



## toppick08

*Back where you belong..38 special*


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart

toppick08 said:


> You'll make RedRose proud.........



I don't so as much as you twisted her name.


----------



## toppick08

PulseStart said:


> I don't so as much as you twisted her name.





I did......


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## morningbell

*Morris Day and the muth effin time y'all*



I
I've been watching you
I think I want to know ya (know ya)
I 
I'm a little dangerous
Girl I want to show ya (show ya)

My jungle love, yeah (oh eee oh eee oh)
I think I want to know ya (know ya)
Jungle love (oh eee oh eee oh)
Girl I'm goin' to show ya (show ya)

You, you've got a pretty car
I think I want to drive it (dive it)
I ain't playin 
I said I
I drive a little dangerous
Take you to my crib and crib you up, huh
(Jungle love) 

Look out! Oh! (oh eee oh eee oh)
I think I want to know ya (know ya)
Oh! Jungle love, yeah (oh eee oh eee oh)
Girl I'm goin to show ya (show ya)

C'mon baby where's your guts?
You want to make love or what? (oh eee oh eee oh)

I will take you to my cage
Lock you up and hide the key (oh eee oh eee oh)
You are only getting powder babe
'cause if you're hungry, take a bite of me
(oh eee oh eee oh)

Oh! Jungle love, yes, um! (oh eee oh eee oh)
Think I want to know ya (know ya)
Hey! Jungle love, um!, (oh eee oh eee oh)
Um! Girl I'm goin' to show ya (show ya)
Yeah, yeah, yeah!

Jungle love, oh! (oh eee oh eee oh)
I think I want to know ya (know ya)
Jungle love (oh eee oh eee oh)
Girl I think I wanna (show ya)
I think wanna something else
Hey Jessie! No now Jerome, yes (oh eee oh eee oh)
Check it out! 

(oh eee oh eee oh)
(oh eee oh eee oh)

Jungle love, yeah (oh eee oh eee oh)
I think I wanna know ya (know ya)
Oh! Jungle love, yes, (oh eee oh eee oh)
Um! Girl I'm goin' to show ya (show ya)
Hey! Now jungle love, well, (oh eee oh eee oh)
Um! I think I wanna
I think I wanna (show ya)

Jellybean! huh, Whooa! (oh eee oh eee oh)
Yeheheheah!

Weeee haha
Oh! That's it, that's it
Hold on....


----------



## vraiblonde

Airgasm said:


> Spent the last year
> Rocky Mountain Way
> Couldn't get much higher
> Out to pasture
> Think it's safe to say
> Time to open fire
> And we don't need the ladies
> Crying 'cuz the storie's sad
> 'Cuz the Rocky Mountain Way
> Is better than the way we had
> Well he's tellin' us this
> And he's tellin' us that
> Changes it every day
> Say's it doesn't matter
> Bases are loaded and Casey's at bat
> Playin' it play by play
> Time to change the batter
> And we don't need the ladies
> Crying 'cuz the storie's sad, uh huh
> Rocky Moutain Way
> Is better than the way we had
> Hey, hey, hey, hey





I'm listening to this right now!


----------



## vraiblonde

*My new favorite:*

When you see a deer you see Bambi
And I see antlers up on the wall
When you see a lake you think picnics
And I see a large mouth up under that log
You're probably thinking that you're going to change me
In some ways well maybe you might
Scrub me down, dress me up oh but no matter what
remember I'm still a guy

When you see a priceless French painting
I see a drunk, naked girl
You think that riding a wild bull sounds crazy
And I'd like to give it a whirl
Well love makes a man do some things he ain't proud of
And in a weak moment I might walk your sissy dog, hold your purse at the mall
But remember, I'm still a guy

I'll pour out my heart
Hold your hand in the car
Write a love song that makes you cry
Then turn right around knock some jerk to the ground
'Cause he copped a feel as you walked by

I can hear you now talking to your friends
Saying, "Yeah girls he's come a long way"
From dragging his knuckles and carrying a club
And building a fire in a cave
But when you say a backrub means only a backrub
Then you swat my hand when I try
Well, now what can I say at the end of the day
Honey, I'm still a guy

And I'll pour out my heart
Hold your hand in the car
Write a love song that makes you cry
Then turn right around knock some jerk to the ground
'Cause he copped a feel as you walked by

These days there's dudes getting facials
Manicured, waxed and botoxed
With deep spray-on tans and creamy lotiony hands
You can't grip a tacklebox

Yeah with all of these men lining up to get neutered
It's hip now to be feminized
I don't highlight my hair
I've still got a pair
Yeah honey, I'm still a guy

Oh my eyebrows ain't plucked
There's a gun in my truck
Oh thank God, I'm still a guy


----------



## vraiblonde

One more:

Well, I built me a raft and shes ready for floatin
Ol Mississippi, shes callin my name
Catfish are jumpin
That paddle wheel thumpin
Black water keeps rollin on past just the same

Old black water, keep on rollin
Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
Old black water, keep on rollin
Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
Old black water, keep on rollin
Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
Yeah, keep on shinin your light
Gonna make everything, pretty mama
Gonna make everything all right
And I aint got no worries
cause I aint in no hurry at all

Well, if it rains, I don't care
Don't make no difference to me
Just take that street car thats goin up town
Yeah, Id like to hear some funky dixieland
And dance a honky tonk
And Ill be buyin everybody drinks all round

Old black water, keep on rollin
Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
Old black water, keep on rollin
Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
Old black water, keep on rollin
Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
Yeah, keep on shinin your light
Gonna make everything, pretty mama
Gonna make everything all right
And I ain't got no worries
cause I ain't in no hurry at all

I'd like to hear some funky dixieland
Pretty mama come and take me by the hand
By the hand, take me by the hand pretty mama
Come and dance with your daddy all night long


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> One more:
> 
> Well, I built me a raft and shes ready for floatin
> Ol Mississippi, shes callin my name
> Catfish are jumpin
> That paddle wheel thumpin
> Black water keeps rollin on past just the same
> 
> Old black water, keep on rollin
> Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
> Old black water, keep on rollin
> Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
> Old black water, keep on rollin
> Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
> Yeah, keep on shinin your light
> Gonna make everything, pretty mama
> Gonna make everything all right
> And I aint got no worries
> cause I aint in no hurry at all
> 
> Well, if it rains, I don't care
> Don't make no difference to me
> Just take that street car thats goin up town
> Yeah, Id like to hear some funky dixieland
> And dance a honky tonk
> And Ill be buyin everybody drinks all round
> 
> Old black water, keep on rollin
> Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
> Old black water, keep on rollin
> Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
> Old black water, keep on rollin
> Mississippi moon, wont you keep on shinin on me
> Yeah, keep on shinin your light
> Gonna make everything, pretty mama
> Gonna make everything all right
> And I ain't got no worries
> cause I ain't in no hurry at all
> 
> I'd like to hear some funky dixieland
> Pretty mama come and take me by the hand
> By the hand, take me by the hand pretty mama
> Come and dance with your daddy all night long



..good Ole' Miss.....


----------



## toppick08

*gel*

collective soul.......


----------



## toppick08

*Priest*


----------



## Dye Tied

From Death Proof...by *The Coasters**

Down in Mexicali
There's a crazy little place that I know
Where the drinks are hotter than the chili sauce
And the boss is a cat named Joe

He wears a red bandana, plays a blues pianna 
In a honky-tonk, down in Mexico
He wears a purple sash, and a black moustache
In a honky-tonk, down in Mexico

Well, the first time that I saw him
He was sittin' on a piano stool
I said "Tell me dad, when does the fun begin?"
He just winked his eye and said "Man, be cool."

He wears a red bandana, plays a blues pianna
In a honky-tonk, down in Mexico
He wears a purple sash, and a black moustache
In a honky-tonk, down in Mexico


All of a sudden in walks this chick

Joe starts playing on a Latin kick

Around her waist she wore three fishnets

She started dancin' with the castanets

I didn't know just what to expect

She threw her arms around my neck

We started dancin' all around the floor
And then she did a dance I never saw before.

So if you're south of the border
I mean down in Mexico
And you wanna get straight,
Man, don't hesitate
Just look up a cat named Joe.

He wears a red bandana, plays a blues pianna
In a honky-tonk, down in Mexico
He wears a purple sash, and a black moustache
In a honky-tonk, down in Mexico

[Spoken by Carl Gardner:]
Yeah, como est usted senorita
Come with me to the border, south of the border, that is
In Mexico, yeah in Mexico
You can get your kicks in Mexico
Come with me baby, come with me, come with me, crazy, yeah*


----------



## Dye Tied




----------



## NikkoBlues

This song makes me .


----------



## toppick08




----------



## virgovictoria

Blow Up The Outside World


Nothing seems to kill me no matter how hard I try
Nothing is closing my eyes
Nothing can beat me down for your pain or delight
And nothing seems to break me
No matter how hard I fall nothing can break me at all
Not one for giving up though not invincible I know

I've givin' everything I need
I'd give you everything I own
I'd give in if it could at least be ours alone
I've given everything I could
To blow it to hell and gone
Burrow down in and
Blow up the outside world

Someone tried to tell me something
Don't let the world bring you down
Nothing will do me in before I do myself
So save it for your own and the ones you can help

Want to make it understood
Wanting though I never would
Trying though I know it's wrong
Blowing it to hell and gone
Wishing though I never could
Blow up the outside world


----------



## virgovictoria

Get Mine, Get Yours


Baby you pretend that things ain't what they seem

All this tension telling me just exactly what we should be

Now I don't mind us being some kind of casual thing

Listen, all I wanna do right now is have your contact on me



Can you put your hands my waistline

Want your skin up against mine

Move my hips to the baseline

Let me get mine, you get yours

Hang a please don't disturb sign

Put my back into a slow grind

Sending chills up and down my spine

Let me get mine, you get yours



If you see me with a man

Understand that you can't question me

The feelings that you call, it ain't my fault

It can't help your jealousy

If you can handle the fact that 

What we have has got to be commitment free

Then we can keep this undercover lovin' comin', hittin'

Underneath the sheets



Can you put your hands my waistline

Want your skin up against mine

Move my hips to the baseline

Let me get mine, you get yours

Hang a please don't disturb sign

Put my back into a slow grind

Sending chills up and down my spine

Let me get mine, you get yours



Now listen

So, come on and freak my body

We can get nasty, naughty

All night a private party

Gotta hit that spot just right

Work me like a 9 to 5

It ain't about the kissin' and huggin'

Cause this is a physical lovin'

Straight sweatin', our bodies are rubbin'

Gotta hit that spot just right

Work me like a 9 to 5



We have a physical thing

We'll make love, but don't fall in love

Let me get mine, you get yours

You spend time

Just enough so you get yours, and I get mine

No strings attached

I want your body, not your heart

Let me get mine, you get yours



Can you put your hands my waistline

Want your skin up against mine

Move my hips to the baseline

Let me get mine, you get yours

Hang a please don't disturb sign

Put my back into a slow grind

Sending chills up and down my spine

Let me get mine, you get yours



Put your hands my waistline

Want your skin up against mine

Move my hips to the baseline

Let me get mine, you get yours

Hang a please don't disturb sign

Put my back into a slow grind

Sending chills up and down my spine

Let me get mine, you get yours



Come here

Don't be shy

I won't bite

Let me get mine, you get yours


----------



## virgovictoria

*Triple*

American Woman 

Huh!
American woman
Stay away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
Dont come hare hanging around my door
I dont want to see your face no more
I got more important things to do
Than spend my time growin old with you
Now woman
Stay away
American woman
Listen what I say

American woman
Get away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
Dont come here knocking around my door
I dont want to see your shadow no more
Colored lights can hypnotize
Sparkle someone elses eyes
Now woman
Get away
American woman
Listen what I say

Huh!
American woman
I said get way
American woman
Listen what I say
Dont come hanging around my door
Dont want to see your face no more
I dont need your war machines
I dont need your ghetto scenes
Colored lights can hypnotize
Sparkle someone elses eyes
Now woman
Get away
American woman
Listen what I say

American woman
Get away from me
American woman
Mama let me be
I gotta go
I gotta get away
And I gotta go
I wanna fly away

Im gonna leave you, woman
Im gonna leave you, woman
Im gonna leave you, woman
Im gonna leave you, woman

Bye bye, bye bye
Bye bye, bye bye

American woman
Youre no good for me
And Im no good for you
American woman
Im looking at you right in the eye
And tell you what Im gonna do
American woman

Im gonna leave you woman
You know I gotta go

Im gonna leave you woman
I gotta go
Iiiiii gotta go
I gotta go american woman yeah
------------------------------------

It aint over til its over

Here we are still together
We are one
So much time wasted
Playing games with love

So many tears Ive cried
So much pain iside
But baby it aint over til its over
So many years weve tried
To keep our love alive
But baby it aint over till its over

How many times
Did we give up
But we always worked things out
And all my doubts and fear
Kept me wondering
If Id always be in love

So many tears Ive cried
So much pain iside
But baby it aint over til its over

So many years weve tried
And kept our love alive
But baby it aint over till its over

So many tears Ive cried
So much pain iside
But baby it aint over til its over

So many years weve tried
And kept our love alive
But baby it aint over till its over
--------------------------------
Are You Gonna Go My Way?

I was born long ago.
I am the chosen, I'm the one.
I have come to save the day,
and I won't leave until I'm done.
So that's why you've got to try.
You've got to breathe and have some fun.
Though I'm not paid, I play this game,
And I won't stop until I'm done.

(But what I really want to know is)
Are you gonna go my way?
And I've gotta, gotta know...

I don't know why we always cry.
This we must leave and get undone.
We must engage and rearrange
and turn this planet back to one.
So tell me why we've got to die
and kill each other one by one.
We've got to love and rub-a-dub.
We've got to dance and be in love.

(But what I really want to know is)
Are you gonna go my way?
(Baby please)
And I gotta, gotta know.

(Yeah)

Are you gonna go my way?

('Cause, baby, I got to know...yeah)


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:


> American Woman


I :heart: you.


----------



## virgovictoria

Dye Tied said:


> From Death Proof...by *The Coasters**
> 
> Down in Mexicali
> There's a crazy little place that I know
> Where the drinks are hotter than the chili sauce
> And the boss is a cat named Joe
> 
> 
> 
> He wears a red bandana, plays a blues pianna
> In a honky-tonk, down in Mexico
> He wears a purple sash, and a black moustache
> In a honky-tonk, down in Mexico
> 
> [Spoken by Carl Gardner:]
> Yeah, como est usted senorita
> Come with me to the border, south of the border, that is
> In Mexico, yeah in Mexico
> You can get your kicks in Mexico
> Come with me baby, come with me, come with me, crazy, yeah*




Cool flick, cool song...


----------



## virgovictoria

RoseRed said:


> I :heart: you.


----------



## toppick08

virgovictoria said:


> Get Mine, Get Yours
> 
> 
> Baby you pretend that things ain't what they seem
> 
> All this tension telling me just exactly what we should be
> 
> Now I don't mind us being some kind of casual thing
> 
> Listen, all I wanna do right now is have your contact on me
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put your hands my waistline
> 
> Want your skin up against mine
> 
> Move my hips to the baseline
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> Hang a please don't disturb sign
> 
> Put my back into a slow grind
> 
> Sending chills up and down my spine
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> 
> 
> If you see me with a man
> 
> Understand that you can't question me
> 
> The feelings that you call, it ain't my fault
> 
> It can't help your jealousy
> 
> If you can handle the fact that
> 
> What we have has got to be commitment free
> 
> Then we can keep this undercover lovin' comin', hittin'
> 
> Underneath the sheets
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put your hands my waistline
> 
> Want your skin up against mine
> 
> Move my hips to the baseline
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> Hang a please don't disturb sign
> 
> Put my back into a slow grind
> 
> Sending chills up and down my spine
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> 
> 
> Now listen
> 
> So, come on and freak my body
> 
> We can get nasty, naughty
> 
> All night a private party
> 
> Gotta hit that spot just right
> 
> Work me like a 9 to 5
> 
> It ain't about the kissin' and huggin'
> 
> Cause this is a physical lovin'
> 
> Straight sweatin', our bodies are rubbin'
> 
> Gotta hit that spot just right
> 
> Work me like a 9 to 5
> 
> 
> 
> We have a physical thing
> 
> We'll make love, but don't fall in love
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> You spend time
> 
> Just enough so you get yours, and I get mine
> 
> No strings attached
> 
> I want your body, not your heart
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put your hands my waistline
> 
> Want your skin up against mine
> 
> Move my hips to the baseline
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> Hang a please don't disturb sign
> 
> Put my back into a slow grind
> 
> Sending chills up and down my spine
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> 
> 
> Put your hands my waistline
> 
> Want your skin up against mine
> 
> Move my hips to the baseline
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> Hang a please don't disturb sign
> 
> Put my back into a slow grind
> 
> Sending chills up and down my spine
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours
> 
> 
> 
> Come here
> 
> Don't be shy
> 
> I won't bite
> 
> Let me get mine, you get yours


----------



## Nupe2

*R.I.P. Al Wilson*


----------



## toppick08

Nupe2 said:


>


----------



## lovinmaryland

I got a lot to say to you
Yeah, I got a lot to say
I noticed your eyes are always glued to me
Keeping them here
It makes no sense at all

They taped over your mouth
Scribbled out the truth with their lies
You little spies
They taped over your mouth
Scribbled out the truth with their lies
You little spies

Crush
Crush
Crush
Crush, crush
(Two, three, four!)

Nothing compares to a quiet evening alone
Just the one two of us who's counting on
That never happens
I guess I'm dreaming again
Let's be more than this

If you want to play it like a game
Well, come on, come on, let's play
Cause I'd rather waste my life pretending
Than have to forget you for one whole minute

They taped over your mouth
Scribbled out the truth with their lies
Your little spies
They taped over your mouth
Scribbled out the truth with their lies
Your little spies

Crush
Crush
Crush
Crush, crush
(Two, three, four!)

Nothing compares to a quiet evening alone
Just the one two of us who's counting on
That never happens
I guess I'm dreaming again
Let's be more than this

Rock and roll, baby
Don't you know that we're all alone now?
I need something to sing about
Rock and roll, hey
Don't you know, baby, we're all alone now?
I need something to sing about
Rock and roll, hey
Don't you know, baby, we're all alone now?
Give me something to sing about

Nothing compares to a quiet evening alone
Just the one two of us who's counting on
That never happens
I guess I'm dreaming again
Let's be more than


Nothing compares to a quiet evening alone
Just the one two of us who's counting on
That never happens
I guess I'm dreaming again
Let's be more than
More than this


----------



## lovinmaryland

"The Kill"

What if I wanted to break
Laugh it all off in your face
What would you do? (Oh, oh)
What if I fell to the floor
Couldn't take all this anymore
What would you do, do, do?

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you

What if I wanted to fight
Beg for the rest of my life
What would you do?
You say you wanted more
What are you waiting for?
I'm not running from you (from you)

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you
Look in my eyes
You're killing me, killing me
All I wanted was you

I tried to be someone else
But nothing seemed to change
I know now, this is who I really am inside.
Finally found myself
Fighting for a chance.
I know now, this is who I really am.

Ah, ah
Oh, oh
Ah, ah

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you, you, you.
Look in my eyes
You're killing me, killing me
All I wanted was you

Come break me down (bury me, bury me)
Break me down (bury me, bury me)
Break me down (bury me, bury me)

(You say you wanted more)
What if I wanted to break...?
(What are you waiting for?)
Bury me, bury me
(I'm not running from you)
What if I
What if I
What if I
What if I
Bury me, bury me


----------



## virgovictoria

*Three-Fer The Cure*

whenever i'm alone with you 
you make me feel like i am home again 
whenever i'm alone with you 
you make me feel like i am whole again

whenever i'm alone with you 
you make me feel like i am young again 
whenever i'm alone with you 
you make me feel like i am fun again

however far away 
i will always love you 
however long i stay 
i will always love you 
whatever words i say 
i will always love you 
i will always love you

whenever i'm alone with you 
you make me feel like i am free again 
whenever i'm alone with you 
you make me feel like i am clean again

however far away 
i will always love you 
however long i stay 
i will always love you 
whatever words i say 
i will always love you 
i will always love you 
----------------------------

Ah
We move like cagey tigers
We couldn't get closer than this
The way we walk
The way we talk
The way we stalk
The way we kiss
We slip through the streets
While everyone sleeps
Getting bigger and sleeker
And wider and brighter
We bite and scratch and scream all night
Let's go and throw
All the songs we know...

Into the sea
You and me
All these years and no one heard
I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
Wonderfully pretty!
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you...
We should have each other to tea huh?
We should have each other with cream
Then curl up by the fire
And sleep for awhile
It's the grooviest thing
It's the perfect dream

Into the sea
You and me
All these years and no one heard
I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
Wonderfully pretty!
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you...
We should have each other to dinner huh?
We should have each other with cream
Then curl up in the fire
Get up for awhile
It's the grooviest thing
It's the perfect dream

Hand in hand
Is the only way to land
And always the right way round
Not broken in pieces
Like hated little meeces...
How could we miss
Someone as dumb as this?

I love you... let's go...
Oh... solid gone...
How could we miss
Someone as dumb as this? 
------------------------------

the first time i saw lightning strike
i saw it underground
six deep feet below the street
the sky came crashing down
for a second that place was lost in space
then everything went black
i left that basement burning
and i never went back

the second time i saw it strike
i saw it at sea
it lit up all the fish like rain
and rained them down on me
for a second that boat was still afloat
then everything went black
i left it underwater
and i never went back

hey hey hey!!!
but i like it when that lightning comes
hey hey hey!!!
yes ilike it a lot
hey hey hey!!!
yes i'm jumping like a jumping jack
dancing screaming itching squealing fevered
feeling hot hot hot!!!

the third time i saw lightning strike
it hit me in bed
it threw me around
and left me for dead
for a second that room was on the moon
then everything went black
i left that house on fire
and i never went back

hey hey hey!!!
but i like it when that lightning comes
hey hey hey!!!
yes ilike it a lot
hey hey hey!!!
yes i'm jumping like a jumping jack
dancing screaming itching squealing fevered
feeling hot hot hot!!!


----------



## Rael

*Paul McCartney and Wings - Live and Let Die*

When you were young and your heart was an open book
You used to say live and let live
(You know you did, you know you did, you know you did)
But if this ever-changing world in which we live in
Makes you give in and cry

Say live and let die (Live and let die)
Live and let die (Live and let die)

What does it matter to you
When you got a job to do
You got to do it well
You got to give the other fella hell

You used to say live and let live
(You know you did, you know you did, you know you did)
But if this ever-changing world in which we live in
Makes you give in and cry

Say live and let die (Live and let die)
Live and let die (Live and let die)


----------



## vraiblonde

*Tonight's earworm*

Downstairs at Danny's All-Star Joint
They got a jukebox that goes doit doit

The vice is nice, he stays in the back all day
But when the night time comes, hey hey
There's this cat down there that makes a bad kinda soup
I come around struttin' my luck in my shoop coupe
Cecil gives me coffee and he won't never take my coin
I say I got thirty dollar in my pocket
Whatchu doin'?

I holler Come on Cecil take a dollar
Come on Cecil take a ten
Well I've finally geared up into a whole bunch of big ones
And you're actin' like I'm down-shiftin'

He know all the underriders on the boulevard
The got to barefoot cruise when it's forty weight hard
They look particularly deadbeat
Permanently pale
Cecil picks up his butcher knife and he waves it at the jail

And the kid says, I ain't got no dough, Joe, I just wanted some OJ
And I said, don't look at me (cause he was lookin' my way)
Cecil winks upon him some juice and some green
And the kid walks over and puts a quarter in the pinball machine

And he say, Come on Cecil give me a dollar
Come on Cecil give me five
I'm in a halfway house on a one-way street
Ooh, and I'm a quarter past left alive

He can talk about your people in a wonderful way
He can talk about your people til your hair turns gray
Your sister's into mustard, she loves to walk to pup
She got the pickles and the relish and never gets enough

Hershey milkshake steamin' on a stick
Or a carte blanche sandwich (oh lettuce get thick)
It's not because I'm dirty
It's not because I'm clean
It's not because I kiss the boys behind the magazine
They say, hey boys, how 'bout a fight?
Cause here come Rickie with a girdle on tight

She don't know your name but she knows what you got
From you matzo ball to the chicken in the pot
Chicken in the pot
Chicken in the pot
Chicken in the...

Downstairs at Danny's All-Star Joint
They got a jukebox that goes doit doit
Finger snappin' deluxe, make you bee bop bap
And your R and B go hepscat

You can't break the rules until you know how to play the game
But if you just want to have a little fun
You can mention my name
Keep your feet in the street
Your toes in the lawn
But keep your business in your pocket
That's were it belongs

Come on Cecil take a dollar
Come on Cecil take a tip
Do yourself a favor If she offers it take it
But honey, don't give it away if she don't appreciate it


----------



## vraiblonde

*And Emmylou for a nightcap*

I don't want to hear your love song
I got on this airplane just to fly
And I know there's life below me
But all that you can show me is the prairie and the sky

And I don't want to hear a sad story
Full of heartbreak and desire
The last time I felt like this
I was in the wilderness and the canyon was on fire

And I stood on the mountain
In the night and I watched it burn
I watched it burn
I watched it burn

I would rock my soul
In the bosom of Abraham
I would hold my life
In his saving grace
I would walk all the way
From Boulder to Birmingham
If I thought I could see, I could see your face

Well you really got me this time
And the hardest part is knowing I'll survive
I've come to listen for the sound
Of the trucks as they move down
Out on 95

And pretend that it's the ocean
Coming down to wash me clean
To wash me clean
Baby do you know what I mean?


I would rock my soul
In the bosom of Abraham
I would hold my life
In his saving grace
I would walk all the way
From Boulder to Birmingham
If I thought I could see, I could see your face

If I thought I could see, I could see your face


----------



## vraiblonde

*One for Diane*

In honor of Reverend Horton Heat playing at Rams Head Live on May 9:

It's martini time!

Hey, buddy do you got the time?
No I don't got a watch ,can you spare a dime
But I got two olives and a couple of limes
Guessin' that means it's martini time.

Tee Martoonis at bunch with the loss
I didn't even ask or care what they cost
I lost my job for no reason or rhyme
Guessin' that means it's martini time

Martini time (vodka ice shaker!)
Martini time (olive or lime!)
Martini time (gotta have glasses!)
Make it with a layer of ice this time

*Dirty*, dry up, or in between
From the very first sip you know what I mean
When you're out with a babe you don't nickel or dime
Guessin' that means it's martini time

Martini time (vodka ice shaker!)
Martini time (olive or lime!)
Martini time (gotta have glasses!)
Make it with a layer of ice this time

It's martini time!

I live my life for a layer of ice
Just like those poured by my bartender vice
Any taste of vermouth would be really sublime
When you have a good martini time!

It's Martini time (vodka ice shaker!)
Martini time (olive or lime!)
Martini time (gotta have glasses!)
Perfectly poured and top of the line

It's martini time
It's martini time


----------



## toppick08

*Classic Metal*


----------



## Kerad

*they're back   ....*


----------



## Kerad

*Bon Scott AC/DC: Girls Got Rhythm.*


----------



## lovinmaryland

I got a girl who lives with me
I got a girl she smells so sweetly
I got a girl she loves her dog
I got a girl I love her dog too!

I got a girl who stares in the mirror
I got a girl who blames it on her period
I got a girl she is so right
I got a girl shes my guiding light

Well I know, I need, I feel were going higher and higher
Well I know, I need, I feel were going higher and higher

I got a girl who loves good soul
I got a girl who dances to disco
I got a girl who wears cool shoes
I got a girl who wears them in the nude!

I got a girl who speaks her mind
I got a girl who will argue anytime
I got a girl she is so small
I got a girl she'll knock down any wall

Well I know, I need, I feel were going higher and higher
Well I know, I need, I feel were going higher and higher

Get a load of this shes always bitching at me when Im feeling down,
Asking questions with her little frown,
I cant take much much more of this, Im out
Get a load of this shes always bitching at me when Im feeling down,
Asking questions with her little frown,
I cant take much much more of this , Im out....

I got a girl I love to kiss
I got a girl I never wanna miss
I got a girl shes my best friend
I got a girl that wont even hold my hand

I got a girl that makes me laugh
I got a girl Ill make her laugh too
I got a girl she has girlfriends
I got a girl I like her girlfriends!!

Well I know, I need, I feel were going higher and higher
Well I know, I need, I feel were going higher and higher

I got a girl
I got a girl
I got a girl
And shes got a guy


----------



## kwillia

_Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one else above you
Fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do

For the morning sun in all it’s glory
Greets the day with hope and comfort too
You fill my life with laughter
And somehow you make it better
Ease my troubles that’s what you do
There’s a love that’s divine
And it’s yours and it’s mine like the sun
And at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray
To the one, to the one

Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one else above you
Fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do

There’s a love that’s divine
And it’s yours and it’s mine like the sun
And at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray
To the one, to the one

And have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one else above you
You fill my heart with gladness
Take away my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do
Take away all my sadness
Fill my life with gladness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do
Take away all my sadness
Fill my life with gladness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do_


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:


> _Have I told you lately that I love you
> Have I told you there’s no one else above you
> Fill my heart with gladness
> Take away all my sadness
> Ease my troubles that’s what you do
> 
> For the morning sun in all it’s glory
> Greets the day with hope and comfort too
> You fill my life with laughter
> And somehow you make it better
> Ease my troubles that’s what you do
> There’s a love that’s divine
> And it’s yours and it’s mine like the sun
> And at the end of the day
> We should give thanks and pray
> To the one, to the one
> 
> Have I told you lately that I love you
> Have I told you there’s no one else above you
> Fill my heart with gladness
> Take away all my sadness
> Ease my troubles that’s what you do
> 
> There’s a love that’s divine
> And it’s yours and it’s mine like the sun
> And at the end of the day
> We should give thanks and pray
> To the one, to the one
> 
> And have I told you lately that I love you
> Have I told you there’s no one else above you
> You fill my heart with gladness
> Take away my sadness
> Ease my troubles that’s what you do
> Take away all my sadness
> Fill my life with gladness
> Ease my troubles that’s what you do
> Take away all my sadness
> Fill my life with gladness
> Ease my troubles that’s what you do_


  And I feel exactly the same way about you, Kwillia, honey.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:


> And I feel exactly the same way about you, Kwillia, honey.


----------



## meangirl

*Still... amazing*


----------



## Nupe2

*Dream On - Aerosmith*

Everytime that I look in the mirror
All these lines on my face gettin clearer
The past is gone
It went by like dust to dawn
Isnt that the way
Everybodys got their dues in life to pay

I know what nobody knows
Where it comes and where it goes
I know its everybodys sin
You got to lose to know how to win

Half my life is in books written pages
Live and learn from fools and from sages
You know its true
All the things come back to you

Sing with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter, sing for the tears
Sing with me, if its just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good lord will take you away
(x2)

Dream on, dream on
Dream yourself a dream come true
Dream on, dream on
Dream until your dream come true
Dream on, dream on, dream on...

Sing with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter and sing for the tears
Sing with me, if its just for today
Maybe tomorrow the good lord will take you away


----------



## Tonio

Not a song but an observation about songs. I recently noticed that the lyrics and melodies to "I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing," "Amazing Grace," "House of the Rising Sun," and "O Little Town of Bethlehem" are all interchangable with each other. One can sing any of these lyrics with any of these melodies.


----------



## Dye Tied

How was it?



vraiblonde said:


> In honor of Reverend Horton Heat playing at Rams Head Live on May 9:
> 
> It's martini time!
> 
> Hey, buddy do you got the time?
> No I don't got a watch ,can you spare a dime
> But I got two olives and a couple of limes
> Guessin' that means it's martini time.
> 
> Tee Martoonis at bunch with the loss
> I didn't even ask or care what they cost
> I lost my job for no reason or rhyme
> Guessin' that means it's martini time
> 
> Martini time (vodka ice shaker!)
> Martini time (olive or lime!)
> Martini time (gotta have glasses!)
> Make it with a layer of ice this time
> 
> *Dirty*, dry up, or in between
> From the very first sip you know what I mean
> When you're out with a babe you don't nickel or dime
> Guessin' that means it's martini time
> 
> Martini time (vodka ice shaker!)
> Martini time (olive or lime!)
> Martini time (gotta have glasses!)
> Make it with a layer of ice this time
> 
> It's martini time!
> 
> I live my life for a layer of ice
> Just like those poured by my bartender vice
> Any taste of vermouth would be really sublime
> When you have a good martini time!
> 
> It's Martini time (vodka ice shaker!)
> Martini time (olive or lime!)
> Martini time (gotta have glasses!)
> Perfectly poured and top of the line
> 
> It's martini time
> It's martini time


----------



## Dye Tied




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

*One of my All Time Classics*


----------



## lovinmaryland

*First time this week I got to sit down & relax...*

Got the kiddies to bed on time, sat down w/ a Killians & a little Flogging Molly 

"What's Left Of The Flag"

His eyes they closed
and his last breath spoke
he had seen all to be seen
a life once full
now an empty vase
wilt the blossums 
on his early grave

walk away me boys
walk away me boys
and by morning we'll be free
wipe that golden tear
from your mother dear
and raise what's left
of the flag for me

then the rosary beads
count them 1 2 3
fell apart as they hit the floor
in a garb of black
we must pay respect
to the color we were born to mourn
walk away me boys
walk away me boys
and by morning we'll be free
wipe that golden tear
from your mother dear
and raise what's left
of the flag for me

In its place grew
an angry festered wound
full of hatered and remourse
where I pick and scratch
till the blood it matched
silent rage that now fills my lungs
for there are many ways
to kill a man they say
with bayonet, axe or sword
but son a bullet fired
from a shapeless guise
just put the shell of a Thompson gun

walk away me boy
walk away me boys
and by morning we'll be free
wipe that golden tear
from your mother dear
and raise what's left
of the flag for me

from the east out to the western shore
where many men and many more will fall
but no angel flys with me tonight
though freedom reigns on all
and curse the name for which
we slaved our days
so every men chose Kingdom Come
But sure as night turns day
it's the passion play
oh my god
what have they done
with madmen rage
well the dogged craze
but the dead rise again you fools

walk away me boy
walk away me boys
and by morning we'll be free
wipe that golden tear
from your mother dear
and raise what's left
of the flag for me

walk away me boy
walk away me boys
and by morning we'll be free
wipe that golden tear
from your mother dear
and raise what's left
of the flag for me


----------



## Dye Tied

morganj614 said:


> Primus...I took Wynona's Big Brown Beaver and changed it to Kwillia's Big Brown Beaver :



It's on now and brought back this memory 

or it could be your big gray schnauzer


----------



## lovinmaryland

Dye Tied said:


> It's on now and brought back this memory
> 
> or it could be your big gray schnauzer



I listend to that last night... that song is the shiz nit


----------



## bcp

could you all slow down on this thread please? Im up to page 97 but it keeps growing, I fear I will never read it all.

 thank you in advance


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> How was it?



How did I miss Vrai posting that song in here?    The concert was fab - as was the walk/stagger back to the hotel afterwards.


----------



## kom526

*Best*

Song


Ever


----------



## kom526

*If you've ever been there...*

then you'll understand.


3:08-I have that outfit.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## toppick08

PulseStart said:


>





RIP SRV


----------



## toppick08

*Down south jukin'*


----------



## jazz lady

I knew a man called him Sandy Kane
Few folks even knew his name
But a hero was he
Left a boy, came back a man
Still many just don't understand
About the reasons we are free

I can't forget the look in his eyes
Or the tears he cries
As he said these words to me

All gave some and some gave all
And some stood through for the red, white and blue 
And some had to fall
And if you ever think of me
Think of all your liberties and recall
Some gave all

Now Sandy Kane is no longer here
But his words are oh so clear
As they echo through out our land
For all his friends who gave us all
Who stood the ground and took the fall
To help their fellow man

Love your country and live with pride
And don't forget those who died America can't you see

All gave some and some gave all
And some stood through for the red, white and blue
And some had to fall
And if you ever think of me
Think of all your liberties and recall
Some gave all

And if you ever think of me
Think of all your liberties and recall, yes recall
Some gave all

Some gave all

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Remember the troops, past and present, today and give thanks for all they have done - and continue to serve and protect this great country of ours.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## lovinmaryland

*Descendents - I'm The One*

I'm the one 
I've been here for you all along
I'm the one 
Who's shoulder you've been cryin on

Nice guys finish last
No one knows as good as me
We're just good friends
And you come to me for sympathy
You tell me that i'm not your type
Still you call me late at night 
Everytime he picks a fight 
After all he's said and all he's done

I'm the one
I've been here for you all along
I'm the one
Who's shoulder you've been cryin on

He's a total dick
That's the truth and you know i'm right 
From everything you say
There's no way he'll ever do you right 
You love a man who treats you wrong
You think you'll change him 
But you're wrong
He'll use you he'll say so long
After all he's said and all he's done

I'm the one
I've been here for you all along
I'm the one
Who's shoulder you've been cryin on

I'm the one who wants you more than anything
You don't feel the same way you made it clear to me 
But i'll stand my ground and maybe
You'll hear what i've been sayin
After all i've said and all i've done 

I'm the one
I've been here for you all along
I'm the one
Who's shoulder you've been cryin on
I'm the one
I've been here for you all along
I'm the one
Who's shoulder you've been cryin on
I'm the one


----------



## cattitude

YouTube - George Strait - Check Yes Or No


----------



## slotted




----------



## Rael

cattitude said:


> YouTube - George Strait - Check Yes Or No



Just a good song, or could there be an anniversary here on the boards? Just a random intuitive thought that ran through the ol' cerebellum. I'm probably wrong, but thought I'd toss the question out there for shiats and giggles.


----------



## Rael

slotted said:


>



"I mean, you're feet are kind big"  Where do they come up with these things?


----------



## virgovictoria

Rael said:


> "I mean, you're feet are kind big"  Where do they come up with these things?



I imagine that once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away, someone told the "twin" that he was just oh so creative and thus the nurturing began.  Years later, and big $$$ later, the "twin's" parents are now wearing a t-shirt that says something to the effect of:

"We went to hell and back to make sure all of our son's creative endeavors were nurtured, and all we got was this lousy fukking video  "


----------



## slotted

Rael said:


> "I mean, you're feet are kind big"  Where do they come up with these things?


Kelly is awesome Betch!


----------



## Rael

virgovictoria said:


> I imagine that once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away, someone told the "twin" that he was just oh so creative and thus the nurturing began.  Years later, and big $$$ later, the "twin's" parents are now wearing a t-shirt that says something to the effect of:
> 
> "We went to hell and back to make sure all of our son's creative endeavors were nurtured, and all we got was this lousy fukking video  "





slotted said:


> Kelly is awesome Betch!



I feel old, maybe because I am.


----------



## Rael

Ya know, every now and then
I think you might like to hear something from us
Nice and easy
But there's just one thing
You see we never ever do nothing
Nice and easy
We always do it nice and rough
So were gonna take the beginning of this song
And do it easy
Then were gonna do the finish rough
This is the way we do proud mary

And were rolling, rolling, rolling on the river
Listen to the story

I left a good job in the city
Working for the man every night and day
And I never lost one minute of sleeping
Worrying bout the way things might have been

Big wheel keep on turning
Proud Mary keep on burning
And were rolling, rolling
Rolling on the river

Cleaned a lot of plates in Memphis
Pumped a lot of tane down in new orleans
But I never saw the good side of the city
Till I hitched a ride on a riverboat queen

Big wheel keep on turning
Proud Mary keep on burning
And were rolling, rolling
Rolling on the river

If you come down to the river
I bet you gonna find some people who live
You don't have to worry if you got no money
People on the river are happy to give


----------



## kom526

The full version with percussion is


----------



## Dye Tied

Thank you mAlice, it gets my day going


----------



## mAlice

> =Dye Tied;2977291]Thank you mAlice, it gets my day going
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Another '80's favorite


----------



## toppick08

mAlice said:


> =Dye Tied;2977291]Thank you mAlice, it gets my day going
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Another '80's favorite
Click to expand...


----------



## Dye Tied

toppick08 said:


> mAlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your thumbs up, she's another haughty biatch
Click to expand...


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> toppick08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your thumbs up, she's another haughty biatch
Click to expand...


----------



## mAlice




----------



## Dye Tied

June 12th. awesome memory... of a now dead guy  Great song.





mAlice said:


>


----------



## mAlice




----------



## toppick08

*Awesome Song....*


----------



## Dye Tied

THIS is awesome


----------



## kom526

Calypso


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> THIS is awesome


----------



## toppick08




----------



## NikkoBlues

Take all of your wasted honor
Every little past frustration
Take all of your so-called problems
Better put ‘em in quotations

Say what you need to say (x8)

Walking like a one-man army
Fighting with the shadows in your head
Living out the same old moment
Knowing you’d be better off instead
If you could only

Say what you need to say (x8)

Have no fear for giving in
Have no fear for giving over
You better know that in the end 
It’s better to say too much 
Than never to say what you need to say

Even if your hands are shaking
And your faith is broken
Even as the eyes are closing
Do it with a heart wide open

Say what you need to say (repeat to fade)


----------



## toppick08

*Best Song......*

ever..


----------



## toppick08

*.....*


----------



## toppick08

*Good Stuff*


----------



## kwillia

Let's Duet lyrics 
Dewey Cox: Hello, Darling.
Darlene: Hello, Mr. Cox.
Cox: Are you ready to sing one?
Darlene: I'm always ready.
Cox: Alright. In my dreams you're blowing me…Some kisses.
Darlene: That's one of my favorite things to do.
Cox: You and I could go down…In history.
Darlene: That's what I'm planning to do with you.
Together: Let's Duet. In ways that make us feel good. Let's Duet.
Darlene: Uh! Dewey Cox, I am not that type of woman.
Cox: Alright.
Darlene: That doesn't mean we can't still be friends.
Cox: Okay, then here's to us being great friends.
Darlene: I can't. We're friends! (Slaps Dewey in the face)
Cox: I'm going to beat off…All my demons.
Darlene: That's what loving Jesus ought to bring. 
Cox: Looking in your eyes, I start believing.
Darlene: Lets bring this whisper to s shout.
Together: Lets Duet. In ways that make us feel good. Put two and two together, perfect harmony. We know its only natural. Lets do it. 
Cox: I only want to make out…What you're saying.
Darlene: Read my lips. Its what you are looking for.
Cox: Here I am, sneaking up behind ya.
Darlene: You can always come in my backdoor.


----------



## lovinmaryland

*Tori Amos - Silent All These Years*

Excuse me, but can I be you for a while?
My dog won't bite if you sit real still
I got the anti-Christ in the kitchen yellin' at me again
Yeah, I can hear that 

Been saved again by the garbage truck
I got something to say you know but nothing comes 
Yes I know what you think of me you never shut up
Yeah I can hear that

But what if I'm a mermaid?
In these jeans of his with her name still on it 
Hey, but I don't care
'Cause sometimes
I said sometimes I hear my voice
And it's been here
Silent all these years

So you found a girl who thinks really deep thoughts
What's so amazing about really deep thoughts?
Boy, you best pray that I bleed real soon
How's that thought for you?

My scream got lost in a paper cup 
You think there's a heaven where
Some screams have gone?
I got 25 bucks and a cracker
Do you think it's enough to get us there?

'Cause what if I'm a mermaid?
In these jeans of his with her name still on it
Hey, but I don't care 
'Cause sometimes
I said sometimes I hear my voice
And it's been here
Silent all these...

Years go by
Will I still be waiting
For somebody else to understand?
Years go by
If I'm stripped of my beauty
And the orange clouds raining in my head
Years go by
Will I choke on my tears
Till finally there is nothing left?
One more casualty
You know we're too easy, easy, easy 

Well, I love the way we communicate
Your eyes focus on my funny lip shape
Let's hear what you think of me now
But baby don't look up
The sky is falling 

Your mother shows up in a nasty dress
And it's your turn now to stand where I stand
Everybody lookin' at you
Here, take hold of my hand
Yeah, I can hear them

But what if I'm a mermaid?
In these jeans of yours with her name still on it
Hey, but I don't care
'Cause sometimes
I said sometimes I hear my voice
I hear my voice
I hear my voice
And it's been here
Silent all these years

I've been here
Silent all these years
Silent all these
Silent all these years...


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## Rael

Was the dark of the moon, on the sixth of June... Mercy sakes alive... haven't heard this one in a long time. Just remembered it for the sixth of June.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Vince

*Definitely a Song for today*

Smooth - Song Lyrics
*Man it's a hot one
Like seven inches from the midday sun*
I hear you whisper and the words melt everyone,
But you stay so cool
My Muñequita, my Spanish Harlem Mona Lisa
You're my reason for reason, the step in my groove

And if you said this life ain't good enough
I would give my world to lift you up
I could change my life to better suit your mood
Cause you're so smooth

And it's like the ocean under the moon
Well that's the same as the emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of lovin' that could be so smooth
Give me your heart, make it real, or else forget about it

Well I'll tell you one thing
If you would leave it be a crying shame
In every breath and every word
I hear your name, calling me out
Out from the barrio, you hear my rhythm on your radio
You feel the turning of the world so soft and slow
Turning you round and round

And it's like the ocean under the moon
Well that's the same as the emotion that I get from you
You got the kind of lovin' that could be so smooth
Give me your heart, make it real, or else forget about it


----------



## lovinmaryland

A new age of reason 
Brain treason to trick the mind 
What good is searching 
If nothing's there to find 
We arrive at this place 
Of no return my brothers 
Only to discover that our minds have led us away 
So far from the painful truth 
Of who we are 

What's right is wrong 
What's come has gone 
What's clear and pure is not so sure 
It came to me 
All promises become a lie 
All that's benign corrupts in time 
The fallacy 
Of Epiphany 

Come forth bear witness 
See the profit from your loss 
Beg for forgiveness 
Only after you tally the cost 
We arrive at this place 
Of no return my sisters 
Only to discover that our values ran us aground 
On the shoal in the sea of what 
We could be 

What's right is wrong 
What's come has gone 
What's clear and pure is not so sure 
It came to me 
All promises become a lie 
All that's benign corrupts in time 
The fallacy 
Of Epiphany 

If it's real for me do I have to prove it to you 
Why do revelations fade to cold blue untruths 
It's oh so relative 
Subservient in total to one's perspective 

What's right is wrong 
What's come has gone 
What's clear and pure is not so sure 
It came to me 
All promises become a lie 
All that's benign corrupts in time 
The fallacy 
Of Epiphany


----------



## Rael

Saw this concert in NYC in 1980. Thought about this song today. Cartoon graphics in this (Gerald Scarfe's) were the same ones used for the live show...

*The Trial...from Pink Floyd's "The Wall"*

Good morning, Worm your honor.
The crown will plainly show
The prisoner who now stands before you
Was caught red-handed showing feelings,
Showing feelings of an almost human nature.
This will not do.
Call the schoolmaster!

I always said he'd come to no good
In the end your honor.
If they'd let me have my way I could
Have flayed him into shape.
But my hands were tied,
The bleeding hearts and artists
Let him get away with murder.
Let me hammer him today?

Crazy, toys in the attic I am crazy,
Truly gone fishing
They must have taken my marbles away
(Crazy, toys in the attic he's crazy)

You little shiat you're in it, now
I hope they throw away the key.
Ya should have talked to me more often
Than you did, but no! You had to go
Your own way, have you broken any
Homes up lately?
Just five minutes, Worm your honor,
Him and me, alone.

Baaaaaaaaaabe!
Come to mother baby,
Let me hold you in my arms.
M'lud I never wanted him ta
Get in any trouble.
Why'd he ever have to leave me?
Worm, your honor, let me take him home.

Crazy,
Over the rainbow, I am crazy,
Bars in the window.
There must have been a door there in the wall when I came in.
(Crazy, over the rainbow, he is crazy)

The evidence before the court is
Incontrovertible, there's no need for the jury to retire.
In all my years of judging
I have never heard before
Of someone more deserving a
The full penalty of law.
The way you made them suffer,
Your exquisite wife and mother,
Fills me with the urge to defecate!

Since, my friend, you have revealed your deepest fear,
I sentence you to be exposed before
Your peers.
Tear down the wall!


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## Rael

PulseStart said:


>



Love that one!


----------



## toppick08

*Bad Co....*


----------



## lovinmaryland

I know you don't mean to be mean to me
'Cause when you want to you can make me feel like we belong
We belong
Lately you make me feel all I am is a back-up plan
I say I'm done and then you smile at me and I forget
Everything I said

I buy into those eyes
And into your lies

You say you'll call, but I know you
You say you're coming home, but I know you
You say you'll call, but I know you won't
You say you'll call, but I know you won't

I wish you were where you're supposed to be
Close to me
But here I am just starring at this candle burning out

And still no sound

Of footsteps on my stairs
Or your voice anywhere

You say you'll call, but I know you
You say you're coming home, but I know you
You say you'll call, but I know you won't
You say you'll call, but I know you won't

You say you'll call, but I know you
You say you're coming home, but I know you
You say you'll call, but I know you won't
You say you'll call, but I know you won't


----------



## PulseStart

*Caucasian Rap*



Dum, dum, dum, honey what have you done?
Dum, dum, dum it's the sound of my gun.
Dum, dum, dum, honey what have you done?
Dum, dum, dum it's the sound

Janie's got a gun
Janie's got a gun
Her whole world's come undone
From lookin' straight at the sun
What did her daddy do?
What did he put you through?
They said when Janie was arrested
they found him underneath a train
But man, he had it comin' Now that Janie's got a gun
she ain't never gonna be the same.

Janie's got a gun
Janie's got a gun
Her dog day's just begun
Now everybody is on the run
Tell me now it's untrue.
What did her daddy do?
He jacked a little bitty baby
The man has got to be insane
They say the spell that he was under the lightning and the
thunder knew that someone had to stop the rain

Run away, run away from the pain yeah, yeah yeah yeah
Run away run away from the pain yeah yeah
yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
Run away, run away, run, run away

Janie's got a gun
Janie's got a gun
Her dog day's just begun
Now everybody is on the run
What did her daddy do?
It's Janie's last I.O.U.
She had to take him down easy and put a bullet in his brain
She said 'cause nobody believes me. The man was such a sleeze.
He ain't never gonna be the same.

Run away, run away from the pain yeah, yeah
yeah yeah yeah
Run away run away from the pain yeah yeah
yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
Run away, run away, run, run away

Janie's got a gun
Janie's got a gun
Janie's got a gun
Everybody is on the run

Janie's got a gun
Her dog day's just begun
Now everybody is on the run
Because Janie's got a gun
Janie's got a gun
Her dog day's just begun
Now everybody is on the run
Janie's got a gun


----------



## Rael

Tough day today. Frustrating days like this one make me want a set of drums (not to mention keyboards). And the first song I'd try to learn to play would be this one.


----------



## PulseStart

*Rush!*


----------



## toppick08

*Oldie but Goodie*


----------



## toppick08

*Live Journey*



Steve Smith is a monster on the drums.......


----------



## toppick08

*Feeling Sentimental*


----------



## jazz lady

*Dusting off the cobwebs...*

one from the drive home tonight...



Life's like a road that you travel on
When there's one day here and the next day gone
Sometimes you bend, sometimes you stand
Sometimes you turn your back to the wind
There's a world outside every darkened door
Where blues won't haunt you anymore
Where the brave are free and lovers soar
Come ride with me to the distant shore
We won't hesitate, break down the garden gate
There's not much time left today

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

Through all these cities and all these towns
It's in my blood and it's all around
I love you now like I loved you then
This is the road and these are the hands
From Mozambique to those Memphis nights
The Khyber Pass to Vancouver's lights
Knock me down get back up again
You're in my blood I'm not a lonely man

There's no load I can't hold
Road so rough, this I know
I'll be there when the light comes in
Tell 'em we're survivors

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

There was a distance between you and I
A misunderstanding once but now
We look it in the eye

There's no load I can't hold
Road so rough this I know
I'll be there when the light comes in
Tell 'em we're survivors

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long

Life is a highway
I want to ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I want to drive it all night long


----------



## jazz lady

*Another one from the drive...*



You're beautiful, that's for sure
You'll never ever fade
You're lovely but it's not for sure
That I won't ever change
And though my love is rare
Though my love is true

I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is, I don't know where my home is 
(and baby all I need for you to know is)
I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is , I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is

Your faith in me brings me to tears
Even after all these years
And it pains me so much to tell
That you don't know me that well
And though my love is rare
Though my love is true

I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is, I don't know where my home is 
(and baby all I need for you to know is)
I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is , I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is

It's not that I wanna say goodbye
It's just that every time you try to tell me that you love me
Each and every single day I know 
I'm going to have to eventually give you away
And though my love is rare
And though my love is true
Hey I'm just scared
That we may fall through

I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is, I don't know where my home is 
(and baby all I need for you to know is)
I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away
I don't know where my soul is , I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is


----------



## toppick08

*Shake...*

your rump to this one.......


----------



## Rael

*ELP - Pirates*
This one is in two parts. A good listen for you old prog heads. One of Emerson, Lake, & Palmer's greatest works...with a 70 piece orchestra, if I recall correctly. And good video as well. Sit back and enjoy...  

"Who'll make his mark?", the captain cried.
"To the devil drink a toast.
We'll glut the hold with cups of gold
And we'll feed the sea with ghosts
I see your hunger for a fortune
Could be better served beneath my flag
If you've the stomach for a broadside
Come aboard my pretty boys
I will take you and make you
Everything you've ever dreamed."

"Make fast the guns tonight we sail
when the high tide floods the bay,
cut free the lines and square the yards
get the black flag stowed away
the Turk, the Arab, the Spaniard
will soon have pennies on their eyes
and any other laden fancy
we will take her by surprise
I will take you and make you
Everything you've ever dreamed."

Six days off the Cuban coast when a sail ahead the spied
"A galleon of the treasure fleet,' the mizzen lookout cried
"Closer to the wind my boys," the mad-eyed captain roared
"For every man that's alive tonight will be hauling gold aboard."
"Spare us," the galleon begged but mercy's face had fled
Blood ran from the screaming souls the cutlass harvested
Driven to the quarter deck the last survivor fell
"She's ours my boys," the Captain grinned "and no one left to tell."

The Captain rose from a silk divan
With a pistol in his fist
And shot the lock from an iron box
And a blood red ruby kissed
"I give you jewellery of turquoise
A crucifix of solid gold
One hundred thousand silver pieces
It is just as I foretold
You... You see there before you everything
You've ever dreamed."

Anchored in an indigo moonlit bay
Gold-eyed round fires the sea thieves lay
Morning... white shells and a pipe of clay
As the wind filled their footsteps
They were far... far... away.

"Our sails swell full as we brave all seas
On a westward wind to live as we please
With the wicked wild-eyed woman of Portobello town
Where we've been told that a purse of gold
Buys many man a crown
They will serve you and clothe you
Exchange your rags for the velvet coats of Kings."

"Who'll drink a toast with me
I give you Liberty
This town is ours... tonight."

"Landlord, wine make it the finest
Make it a cup for a seadog's thirst
Two long years of bones and beaches
Fever and leeches did their worst
So fill the night with paradise
Bring me peach and peacock till I burst
But first, I want a soft touch in the right place
I want to feel like a King tonight
Ten on the black to beat the Frenchman
Back you dogs give 'em room to turn
Now open wide sweet Heaven's gates
Tonight we're gonna see if Heaven burns
See how she burns... Oh she burns
I want an angel on a gold chain
And I'll ride her to the stars
It's the last time for a long long time
Come the daybreak, we embark..."
On the flood of the morning tide
Once more the ocean cried.

"This company will return one day
Though we feel your tears it's the price we pay
For there's prizes to be taken and glory to be found
Cut free the chains make fast your souls
We are Eldorado bound...
I will take you for always forever together
Until hell call our names..."

"Who'll drink a toast with me
To the devil and the deep blue sea
Gold drives a man... to dream!"


----------



## toppick08

*Gt*


----------



## doubt_me

this may be a little to hard for the geezers.




F*** Authority
Someday you gotta find another way
You better right your mind and live by what you say
Today is just another day
Unless you set your sights and try to find a way
I say f*** authority
Silent majority
Raised by the system
Now it's time to raise against them
We're sick of your treason
Sick of your lies
#### no we won't listen
We're gonna open your eyes !
FRUSTRATION, DOMINATION, 
feel the rage of the new generation, we're living, we're dying and we're never gonna stop trying !!!
You know, the time is right to take control
We got to take offense against the status quo
No way, not gonna stand for it today,
Fight for your rights it's time we had our say


----------



## toppick08

*Nice Redo, Jerry.*

RIP....Jim Croce


----------



## toppick08

*Hey Y'all...*

Give a Rebel Yell....


----------



## Rael

It

When its cold, it come slow
it is warm, just watch it grow
- all around me
it is here. it is now.

Just a little bit of it can bring you up or down.
Like the supper it is cooking in your hometown.
it is chicken, it is eggs,
it is in between your legs.
it is walking on the moon,
leaving your cocoon.

it is the jigsaw. it is purple haze.
it never stays in one place, but it's not a passing phase,
it is in the singles bar, in the distance of the face
it is in between the cages, it is always in a space
it is here. it is now.

Any rock can be made to roll
If you've enough of it to pay the toll
it has no home in words or goal
Not even in your favorite hole
it is the hope for the dope
Who rides the horse without a hoof
it is shaken not stirred;
Cocktails on the roof.

When you eat right through it you see everything alive
it is inside spirit, with enough grit to survive
If you think that its pretentious, you've been taken for a ride.
Look across the mirror sonny, before you choose decide
it is here. it is now
it is Real. it is Rael

'cos it's only knock and knowall, but I like it...


----------



## toppick08

PulseStart said:


>


----------



## jazz lady

*For my friend tonight...*

And I never thought I'd feel this way
And as far as I'm concerned

I'm glad I got the chance to say That I do believe I love you
And if I should ever go away
Well then close your eyes and try
To feel the way we do today and then if you can remember
Keep smilin' keep shinin'
Knowing you can always count on me for sure
That's what friends are for
For good times and bad times
I'll be on your side forever more
That's what friends are for

Well you came and opened me
And now there's so much more I see
And so by the way I thank you
And then for the times when we're apart
Well then close your eyes and know
These words are coming from my heart
And then if you can remember

Keep smilin' keep shinin'
Knowing you can always count on me for sure
That's what friends are for
For good times and bad times
I'll be on your side forever more
That's what friends are for


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> And I never thought I'd feel this way
> And as far as I'm concerned
> 
> I'm glad I got the chance to say That I do believe I love you
> And if I should ever go away
> Well then close your eyes and try
> To feel the way we do today and then if you can remember
> Keep smilin' keep shinin'
> Knowing you can always count on me for sure
> That's what friends are for
> For good times and bad times
> I'll be on your side forever more
> That's what friends are for
> 
> Well you came and opened me
> And now there's so much more I see
> And so by the way I thank you
> And then for the times when we're apart
> Well then close your eyes and know
> These words are coming from my heart
> And then if you can remember
> 
> Keep smilin' keep shinin'
> Knowing you can always count on me for sure
> That's what friends are for
> For good times and bad times
> I'll be on your side forever more
> That's what friends are for


----------



## Dye Tied

From the ride home last night 

Blame it all on my roots, I showed up in boots
And ruined your black tie affair.
The last one to know, the last one to show
I was the last one you thought you'd see there
And I saw the surprise, and the fear in his eyes
When I took his glass of champange
And I toasted you, said "Honey we may be through,
But you'll never hear me complain...

chorus:
Cause I got friends in low places
Where the wiskey drowns
and the beer chases my blues away
And I'll be ok.
Well, I'm not big on social graces
think I'll slip on down to the oaisis
oh, I've got friends in Low places

Well, I guess I was wrong,
I just don't belong
But then, I've been there before
everything's alright, I'll just say goodnight
and I'll show myself to the door
Hey, I didn't mean to cause a big scene
Just give me an hour and then,
I'll be as high as that ivory tower
that you're living in

chorus


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> From the ride home last night
> 
> Blame it all on my roots, I showed up in boots
> And ruined your black tie affair.
> The last one to know, the last one to show
> I was the last one you thought you'd see there
> And I saw the surprise, and the fear in his eyes
> When I took his glass of champange
> And I toasted you, said "Honey we may be through,
> But you'll never hear me complain...
> 
> chorus:
> Cause I got friends in low places
> Where the wiskey drowns
> and the beer chases my blues away
> And I'll be ok.
> Well, I'm not big on social graces
> think I'll slip on down to the oaisis
> oh, I've got friends in Low places
> 
> Well, I guess I was wrong,
> I just don't belong
> But then, I've been there before
> everything's alright, I'll just say goodnight
> and I'll show myself to the door
> Hey, I didn't mean to cause a big scene
> Just give me an hour and then,
> I'll be as high as that ivory tower
> that you're living in
> 
> chorus


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978


----------



## toppick08

*Jerry Lee..*


----------



## PulseStart

Who would be a poor man, a beggarman, a thief --
If he had a rich man in his hand.
And who would steal the candy
From a laughing babys mouth
If he could take it from the money man.
Cross-eyed mary goes jumping in again.
She signs no contract
But she always plays the game.
Dines in hampstead village
On expense accounted gruel,
And the jack-knife barber drops her off at school.
Laughing in the playground -- gets no kicks from little boys:
Would rather make it with a letching grey.
Or maybe her attention is drawn by aqualung,
Who watches through the railings as they play.
Cross-eyed mary finds it hard to get along.
Shes a poor mans rich girl
And shell do it for a song.
Shes a rich man stealer
But her favours good and strong:
Shes the robin hood of highgate --
Helps the poor man get along.


----------



## toppick08

*Chicago...*


----------



## toppick08

*Lean on me...*


----------



## otter

I got rice cooking in the microwave
Got a three day beard I don't plan to shave
And it's a goofy thing but I just gotta say
Hey I'm doing alright

Yeah I think I'll make me some homemade soup
Feelin pretty good and that's the truth
It's neither drink nor drug induced
No I'm just doin alright

And it's a great day to be alive
I know the sun's still shinin when I close my eyes
There's some hard times in the neigborhood
But why can't every day be just this good?

It's been fifteen years since I left home
Said good luck to every seed I'd sown
Give it my best and then I left it alone
Oh...I hope their doin alright

Now I look in the mirror and what do I see?
A lone wolf there starin back at me
Long in the tooth but harmless as can be
Lord I guess he's doin alright

And it's a great day to be alive
I know the sun's still shinin when I close my eyes
There's some hard times in the neigborhood
But why can't every day be just this good?

Sometimes it's lonely
Sometimes it's only me
And the shadows that fill this room
Sometimes I'm fallin
Desperately callin
Howlin at the moon...
Ahwoo!
Ahwoo!

Well I might go get me a new tattoo
Or take my old Harley for a three day cruise
Might even grow me a Fu Man Chu...
Oh Aww!

And it's a great day to be alive
I know the sun's still shinin when I close my eyes
There's some hard times in the neigborhood
But why can't every day be just this good?

And it's a great day to be alive
I know the sun's still shinin when I close my eyes
There's some hard times in the neigborhood
But why can't every day be just this good?


----------



## toppick08

*Working for MCA...*

Ohhh ... seven years of hard luck, comin' down on me 
From the Florida border, yes, up to Nashville Tennessee 
I worked in every joint you can name, yessuh, every honkytonk 
Along come Mister Yankee Slicker, sayin' maybe you what I want 

Want you to sign your contract 
Want you to sign today 
Gonna give you lots of money 
Workin' for MCA

Ohhh ... nine thousand dollars, that's all we could win 
But we smiled at the Yankee Slicker with a big ol' Southern grin 
They're gonna take me out to California, gonna make me a superstar 
Just pay me all my money and maybe you won't get a scar

Want you to sign your contract 
Want you to sign today 
Gonna give you lots of money 
Workin' for MCA

Ohhh ... slickers steal my money, since I was seventeen 
If it ain't no pencil pusher, then it got to be a honkytonk queen 
But I'll sign my contract, baby, and I want you people to know 
Every penny that I make, I want to see where my money goes

Want you to sign your contract 
Want you to sign today 
Gonna give you lots of money 
Workin' for MCA


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - "The Alvin Show" (1961) - Pop Goes the Weasel


----------



## jazz lady

*Will the circle be unbroken?*


----------



## toppick08

jazz lady said:


>


----------



## toppick08

*Tear Jerker'.....*


----------



## toppick08

*Night Moves.....*


----------



## toppick08




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## Rael

Great song by Alan Parsons Project based upon Edgar Allan Poe's poem. Carried me through many years. 
Enjoy. 


*To One in Paradise*

If I could see the sky above
And my mind could be set free
As wild white horses reached the shore
I'd stand alone and oversee

And if the bush before me burns
Should I turn my eyes away
And still the voices I can hear
As clear to me as light of day

I believed in my dreams
Nothing could change my mind
Now I know what they mean
How could I be so blind

Cold sands of time
(Winds that blow as cold as ice
Sounds that come in the night)
Shall hide what is left on me
(Come from Paradise)

I've been through times when no one cared
(Words that were mine)
I've seen clouds in empty skies
When one kind word meant more to me
(Shall last as a memory)
Than all the love in Paradise

I believed in my dreams
Nothing could change my mind
Till I found what they mean
Nothing can save me now



_Then quoted from Poe's poem..._

_And all my days are trances,
And all my nightly dreams
Are where thy dark eye glances,
And where thy footstep gleams —
In what ethereal dances,
By what eternal streams._


----------



## toppick08

Three doors down - When I'm gone (with lyrics) 


There's another world inside of me
That you may never see
There're secrets in this life
That I can't hide
Somewhere in this darkness
There's a light that I can't find
Maybe it's too far away...
Or maybe I'm just blind...

Or maybe I'm just blind...

[Chorus]
So hold me when I'm here
Right me when I'm wrong
Hold me when I'm scared
And love me when I'm gone
Everything I am
And everything in me
Wants to be the one
You wanted me to be
I'll never let you down
Even if I could
I'd give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I'm here
Right me when I'm wrong
You can hold me when I'm scared
You won't always be there
So love me when I'm gone

Love me when I'm gone...

When your education X-Ray
Cannot see under my skin
I won't tell you a damn thing
That I could not tell my friends
Roaming through this darkness
I'm alive but I'm alone
Part of me is fighting this
But part of me is gone

[Chorus]

Or maybe I'm just blind...

[Chorus]

Love me when I'm gone...


----------



## Rael

_"This is a song about appreciating what you have"_ - Don Henley

*New York Minute*

Harry got up
Dressed all in black
Went down to the station
And he never came back
They found his clothing
Scattered somewhere down the track
And he won't be down on Wall Street
in the morning

He had a home
The love of a girl
But men get lost sometimes
As years unfurl
One day he crossed some line
And he was too much in this world
But I guess it doesn't matter anymore

In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
Things can get pretty strange
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute

Lying here in the darkness
I hear the sirens wail
Somebody going to emergency
Somebody's going to jail
If you find somebody to love in this world
You better hang on tooth and nail
The wolf is always at the door

In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
Things can get a little strange
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute

And in these days
When darkness falls early
And people rush home
To the ones they love
You better take a fool's advice
And take care of your own
One day they're here;
Next day they're gone

I pulled my coat around my shoulders
And took a walk down through the park
The leaves were falling around me
The groaning city in the gathering dark
On some solitary rock
A desperate lover left his mark,
"Baby, I've changed. Please come back."

What the head makes cloudy
The heart makes very clear
The days were so much brighter
In the time when she was here
But I know there's somebody somewhere
Make these dark clouds disappear
Until that day, I have to believe
I believe, I believe

In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
You can get out of the rain
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute


----------



## kris31280

Holy flashback... on the radio station I'm listening to they're playing that "Over and Over Again" song by Nelly/Tim McGraw.


----------



## toppick08

*Skid Row*


----------



## morningbell

kris31280 said:


> Holy flashback... on the radio station I'm listening to they're playing that "Over and Over Again" song by Nelly/Tim McGraw.



It has come to light that I am That old.  I have never heard this song, 2 years is hardly a flash back


----------



## morningbell

Someday I will see this opera....
Bizet's Habanera from the Opera Carmen


----------



## kris31280

morningbell said:


> It has come to light that I am That old.  I have never heard this song, 2 years is hardly a flash back


It's been more than two years... I remember hating the song when I lived in New Hope, which was before my son was born (though I may have been pregnant with him at the time) and my son will be 3 in September.


----------



## RoseRed

You can take all the tea in china,
put it in a big brown bag for me.
Sail right round all the seven oceans,
drop it straight into the deep blue sea.

She's as sweet as tupelo honey.
Shes an angel of the first degree.
She's as sweet, shes as sweet as
tupelo honey. Just like honey baby,
from the bee.

You cant stop us on the road to freedom.
You cant keep us, cause our eyes can see.
Men with insight , men in grid irons,knights
in armor bent on chivalry.

Shes as sweet as tupelo honey
Shes an angel of the first degree
Shes as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey baby, from the bee!

You cant stop us on the road to freedom.
You cant keep us, cause our eyes can see.
Men with insight , men in grid irons,knights
in armor bent on chivalry.

Shes as sweet as tupelo honey
Shes an angel of the first degree
Shes as sweet as tupelo honey
Just like honey baby, from the bee!

shes alright u know shes alright with me !
Shes as sweet as tupelo honey!!
Just like honey baby from the bee

Shes alright shes alright shes alright with me
REPEAT a couple times.

You can take all the tea in china,
put it in a big brown barrel for me.
Sail right round all the seven oceans,
drop it straight into the deep blue sea.​


----------



## toppick08

*Lucky..*


----------



## morningbell

toppick08 said:


>



dude, where's your Wolf?


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> dude, where's your Wolf?



Took it away, for Ocean......


----------



## toppick08

*Moody Blue*

Lyrics:

Well, it's hard to be a gambler
Bettin' on the number
That changes ev'ry time
Well, you think you're gonna win
Think she's givin' in
A stranger's all you find
Yeah, it's hard to figure out
What she's all about
That she's a woman through and through
She's a complicated lady, so color my baby moody blue,

Oh, Moody blue
Tell me am I gettin' through
I keep hangin' on
Try to learn the song
But I never do
Oh, Moody blue,
Tell me who I'm talkin' to
You're like the night and day
And it's hard to say
Which one is you.

Well, when Monday comes she's Tuesday,
When Tuesday comes she's Wednesday,
Into another day again
Her personality unwinds
Just like a ball of twine
On a spool that never ends
Just when I think I know her well
Her emotions reveal,
She's not the person that
I though I knew
She's a complicated lady, so color my baby moody blue,

Oh, Moody blue
Tell me am I gettin' through
I keep hangin' on
Try to learn the song
But I never do
Oh, Moody blue,
Tell me who I'm talkin' to
You're like the night and day
And it's hard to say
Which one is you


----------



## toppick08

*D-Wight*


----------



## PulseStart

*...*

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Human Touch


----------



## morningbell

Here in hell's hammock just thinking up deviltry
Planet-wide panic's a hat that's so old
I'd rather write about her in my diary
Could she be mine without selling her soul
Dirty deeds from a demon seed
Don't excite me anymore
Is there one girl
Just one girl who says

I'm bigger than Jesus now
And I love her
I'm bigger than Jesus now
Up above her
I'm stage diving off the church of the holier than thou
And I'm bigger than Jesus now

He's got his uptight white virginal followers
I've got these metal chicks dumber than rocks
Dated one once but I hated the music
And all her ex-boyfriends were there on the bus
*It's never good to be "understood"
By a girl in acid wash*
And God only knows what it is that I really want 
I could ask but he's not the best confidant
Puts me down in the Biblical sense
In this basement apartment with hell-to-pay rent
There's one girl
Just one girl who says

I'm bigger than Jesus now
And I love her
I'm bigger than Jesus now
Up above her
I'm stage diving off the church of the holier than thou
And I'm bigger than Jesus now


Best line ever: It's never good to be "understood"
By a girl in acid wash


----------



## jazz lady

Saying I love you
Is not the words I want to hear from you
It's not that I want you
Not to say, but if you only knew
How easy it would be to show me how you feel
More than words is all you have to do to make it real
Then you wouldn't have to say that you love me
'Cause I'd already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldn't make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words

Now that I've tried to talk to you and make you understand
All you have to do is close your eyes
And just reach out your hands and touch me
Hold me close don't ever let me go
More than words is all I ever needed you to show
Then you wouldn't have to say that you love me
'Cause I'd already know

What would you do if my heart was torn in two
More than words to show you feel
That your love for me is real
What would you say if I took those words away
Then you couldn't make things new
Just by saying I love you

More than words


----------



## toppick08

*RIP, John Denver...*


----------



## toppick08

*Rvs*


----------



## toppick08

*Foreigner..*


----------



## Agee

the classics always rise to the top!



























jzz!


----------



## jazz lady

*What a great concert...*

in spite of all the fubar crap at the venue...



As soon as you are able
Woman I am willing
To make the break that we
Are on the brink of
My cup is on the table
Our love is spilling
Waiting here for you to
Take and drink of

So if youre tired of the
Same old story
Turn some pages
Ill be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes

I knew it had to happen
Felt the tables turnin
Got me through my darkest hour
I heard the thunder clappin
Felt the desert burnin
Until you poured on me
Like a sweet sunshower

So if youre tired of the
Same old story
Turn some pages
Ill be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes

Roll with the changes

  The PERFECT song for my day today.


----------



## morningbell

Princess and I played airplanes when we watched this on Sesame Street 



Well, i'm a little airplane nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow nyow
And wangity-wang wangity-wang
I'm a little airplane now.

Well, i'm a little airplane nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow nyow
And wangity-wang wangity-wang
I'm a little airplane now.

I fly in the dark, over the baseball park.
Well, i fly late at night. i got my little red light.
And wangity-wang wangity-wang
I'm a little airplane now.

Well, i'm a little airplane nyow
You know, i'm a little airplane nyow nyow
I'm a little airplane, i go everywhere i want
I'm a little airplane nyow nyow
And wangity-wang wangity-wang
I'm a little airplane now.

I fly in the dark, over the baseball park.
I can fly late at night. it's okay, i got my little red light.
And wangity-wang wangity-wang
I'm a little airplane now.

I'm a little airplane nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow
I'm a little airplane nyow nyow
And wangity-wang--i go everywhere--wangity-wang
I'm a little airplane now.


----------



## PulseStart

Never before have I turned on you
You looked too good to me
Your beady eyes, they can cut me in two
And I just can't let you be
It's a free-for-all and I heard it said
You can bet your life
Stakes are high and so am I
It's in the air toni-i-ight


I see you there with your cheshire grin
I got my eyes on you
Shake your tailfeathers in my face
And there's no tellin' what I'll do
Well looky here, you sweet young thing
The magic's in my hands
When in doubt I whip it out
I got me a rock 'n' roll band
It's a free-for-all

Here we go, look out below
I'm on the prowl tonight
When it's said and done I have my fun
I can chew anything I bite
Come one, come all to a midnight ball
The invitation's there
I come alone and I'm drivin' home
I'm healthy, I do declare
It's a free-for-all

Never before have I turned on you
You looked too good to me
Your beady eyes, they can cut me in two
And I just can't let you be
Well, it's a free-for-all and I heard it said
You can bet your life
Stakes are high and so am I
It's in the air tonight
It's a free-for-all!


----------



## Rael

I started looking for Dream of the Blue turtles,   but this one I thought was better! 


*Sting - Fragile*

If blood will flow when flesh and steel are one
Drying in the colour of the evening sun
Tomorrow's rain will wash the stains away
But something in our minds will always stay
Perhaps this final act was meant
To clinch a lifetime's argument
That nothing comes from violence and nothing ever could
For all those born beneath an angry star
Lest we forget how fragile we are

On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are how fragile we are

On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are how fragile we are
How fragile we are how fragile we are


----------



## meangirl

*bad day*


----------



## toppick08

*Ear Worm......*

I love this woman.


----------



## Dye Tied




----------



## kom526

Get ready to clap your hands and stomp your feet...


Paul Thorn


----------



## jazz lady

*Getting geared up...*

for the show Saturday!  



You don’t need no fancy tricks 
Painted eyes or glossy lips

I love you just the way you are
Hope you don’t mind my beat up car 

You don’t need to change your dress
You don’t need to change your shoes

Don’t try to hide your natural looks
Forget about the cover let me read the book

Don’t get me wrong I like them heels
But the way I feel is the way I feel

You don’t need to change your dress
You don’t need to change your shoes

Go ahead be wild and free
you don’t have to shave yo’ legs for me. 

Hunnybabe don’t starve yourself
You’re lookin good you’re lookin well

And I’m proud to have you by my side
Glad to have you in my life

You don’t have to clean my house
You don’t have to wash my clothes

Go ahead be wild and free
Cause you don’t have to shave yo’ legs for me

You’re an angel

You don’t have to read them magazines
You already know how to get to me

Just be yourself and I will too
That’s all we really have to do

You don’t have to be ashamed
You don’t have to hide your knees

Go ahead be wild and free
You don’t have to shave yo legs for me.

Now go ahead be wild and free
You don’t have to shave yo legs for me.


----------



## Dye Tied

I'm SO ready for the weekend!



jazz lady said:


> for the show Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t need no fancy tricks
> Painted eyes or glossy lips
> 
> I love you just the way you are
> Hope you don’t mind my beat up car
> 
> You don’t need to change your dress
> You don’t need to change your shoes
> 
> Don’t try to hide your natural looks
> Forget about the cover let me read the book
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I like them heels
> But the way I feel is the way I feel
> 
> You don’t need to change your dress
> You don’t need to change your shoes
> 
> Go ahead be wild and free
> you don’t have to shave yo’ legs for me.
> 
> Hunnybabe don’t starve yourself
> You’re lookin good you’re lookin well
> 
> And I’m proud to have you by my side
> Glad to have you in my life
> 
> You don’t have to clean my house
> You don’t have to wash my clothes
> 
> Go ahead be wild and free
> Cause you don’t have to shave yo’ legs for me
> 
> You’re an angel
> 
> You don’t have to read them magazines
> You already know how to get to me
> 
> Just be yourself and I will too
> That’s all we really have to do
> 
> You don’t have to be ashamed
> You don’t have to hide your knees
> 
> Go ahead be wild and free
> You don’t have to shave yo legs for me.
> 
> Now go ahead be wild and free
> You don’t have to shave yo legs for me.


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> I'm SO ready for the weekend!



That's an understatement.    It's going to be a blast - I can hardly wait.


----------



## jazz lady

*One more...*

from Keb' Mo' and the Robert Cray Band...



If you ever change your mind
About leaving, leaving me behind
Bring it to me, bring your sweet loving,
bring it on home to me, yeah

You know I tried to treat you right
But, you stay out, stay out every night
Bring it to me, bring your sweet lovin
Bring it on home to me.

I know I laughed when you left
But now I know I only hurt myself
Baby, bring it to me,
Bring your sweet loving
Bring it home to me

I'll give you jewelry and money too
That ain't all, all I do for you,
Baby if you bring it to me,
bring your sweet loving
Bring it on home to me, oh honey

You know I'll always be your slave
'til I'm buried, buried in my grave
Bring it to me, bring your sweet loving,
bring it on home to me.

But I forgive you, yeah...


----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


> I'm SO ready for the weekend!





jazz lady said:


> That's an understatement.    It's going to be a blast - I can hardly wait.



Throw a plunging cut bra on stage for me... I must say of all the concerts I've been too... the Keb Mo concert tops my list...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> Throw a plunging cut bra on stage for me...


Pink or black?    It won't be a far throw - 8th row center!  



> I must say of all the concerts I've been too... the Keb Mo concert tops my list...


  Third one for me!


----------



## toppick08

kwillia said:


> Throw a plunging cut bra on stage for me... I must say of all the concerts I've been too... *the Keb Mo concert tops my list...*




You must not have been to many concerts.....


----------



## morningbell

We belong, we belong to the light
Many times Ive tried to tell you
Many times Ive cried alone
Always Im surprised how well you
Cut my feelings to the bone

Dont want to leave you really
Ive invested too much time
To give you up that easy
To the doubts that complicate your mind

Chorus:

We belong to the light
We belong to the thunder
We belong to the sound of the words
Weve both fallen under
Whatever we deny or embrace
For worse or for better
We belong, we belong
We belong together

Maybe its a sign of weakness
When I dont know what to say
Maybe I just wouldnt know
What to do with my strength anyway
Have we become a habit
Do we distort the facts
Now theres no looking forward
Now theres no turning back
When you say

(chorus)

Close your eyes and try to sleep now
Close your eyes and try to dream
Clear your mind and do your best
To try and wash the palette clean
We cant begin to know it
How much we really care
I hear your voice inside me
I see your face everywhere
Still you say

(chorus)

From the album tropico
Written by: d. navarro & r. lowen


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> Throw a plunging cut bra on stage for me... I must say of all the concerts I've been too... the Keb Mo concert tops my list...



Will do. Red lace  When we saw him with Bonnie Raitt he was awesome, then when we all saw him last year it was great. I cannot wait for this 3rd time.


----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


> Will do. Red lace  When we saw him with Bonnie Raitt he was awesome, then when we all saw him last year it was great. I cannot wait for this 3rd time.



My sis and I still talk about that concert... usually when we are sitting at some other concert... He's a tall drink of water with charisma and charm. He impressed me... that's for sure.


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> My sis and I still talk about that concert... usually when we are sitting at some other concert... He's a tall drink of water with charisma and charm. He impressed me... that's for sure.



I must remember not to stand next to Jazz when I want a drink


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> I must remember not to stand next to Jazz when I want a drink



You should sit next to me and watch me make boys cry.


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


> You should sit next to me and watch me make boys cry.



So I hear  A concert with both of you together would be an experience, I'm sure.


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> So I hear  A concert with both of you together would be an experience, I'm sure.



Anything we do is an experience!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> He's a tall drink of water with charisma and charm. He impressed me... that's for sure.


That he did...and will again Saturday night.   



Dye Tied said:


> I must remember not to stand next to Jazz when I want a drink


  You couldn't hardly see over the bar so they'd NEVER see you.  



RoseRed said:


> You should sit next to me and watch me make boys cry.


  I wonder if the kid is out of therapy yet.  



Dye Tied said:


> A concert with both of you together would be an experience, I'm sure.





RoseRed said:


> Anything we do is an experience!



Indeed, my partners in crime.    Good times!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> I wonder if the kid is out of therapy yet.
> 
> Indeed, my partners in crime.    Good times!



One can hope.  

We need to do a wine trip before the weather turns on us.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RoseRed said:


> One can hope.
> 
> We need to do a wine trip before the weather turns on us.


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:


>


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> One can hope.


Not.  Kid needed therapy WAY before that night.  



> We need to do a wine trip before the weather turns on us.


Definitely.


----------



## outlawrc

Goodbye to you, my trusted friend.
We've known each other since we're nine or ten.
Together we climbed hills or trees.
Learned of love and ABC's,
skinned our hearts and skinned our knees.
Goodbye my friend, it's hard to die,
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Pretty girls are everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the hills that we climbed
were just seasons out of time.
Goodbye, Papa, please pray for me,
I was the black sheep of the family.
You tried to teach me right from wrong.
Too much wine and too much song,
wonder how I get along.
Goodbye, Papa, it's hard to die
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Little children everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the wine and the song,
like the seasons, all have gone.
Goodbye, Michelle, my little one.
You gave me love and helped me find the sun.
And every time that I was down
you would always come around
and get my feet back on the ground.
Goodbye, Michelle, it's hard to die
when all the bird are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
With the flowers ev'rywhere.
I whish that we could both be there.
We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the stars we could reach
were just starfishs on the beach


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Not.  Kid needed therapy WAY before that night.
> 
> Definitely.



Have a great time this weekend!  I am meeting a dirt friend later this afternoon to go out and play for awhile.


----------



## toppick08

*U2*


----------



## toppick08

*Ozzy......*


----------



## toppick08

*Genesis.....*


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

*Cdb.........*


----------



## morningbell

I was thinking about this last night


----------



## outlawrc

morningbell said:


> I was thinking about this last night



WTH 
Beam me up Scotty


----------



## toppick08

*Triumph....*


----------



## toppick08

*Bruce....*


----------



## toppick08

*Great..*

love making song......


----------



## PulseStart

First thing I remember was askin' papa, "Why?",
For there were many things I didn't know.
And Daddy always smiled; took me by the hand,
Sayin', "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS:
Well, I'm here to tell you now each and ev'ry mother's son
You better learn it fast; you better learn it young,
'Cause, "Someday" Never Comes."

Well, time and tears went by and I collected dust,
For there were many things I didn't know.
When Daddy went away, he said, "Try to be a man,
And, Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

And then, one day in April, I wasn't even there,
For there were many things I didn't know.
A son was born to me; Mama held his hand,
Sayin' "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

Think it was September, the year I went away,
For there were many things I didn't know.
And I still see him standing, try'n' to be a man;
I said, "Someday you'll understand."

CHORUS

Mmmm-mmmm-mmmm....


----------



## PulseStart

Well, take me back down where cool water flows, yeah.
Let me remember things I love,
Stoppin at the log where catfish bite,
Walkin along the river road at night,
Barefoot girls dancin in the moonlight.

I can hear the bullfrog callin me.
Wonder if my ropes still hangin to the tree.
Love to kick my feet way down the shallow water.
Shoefly, dragonfly, get back tyour mother.
Pick up a flat rock, skip it across green river.
Welllllll!

Up at codys camp I spent my days, oh,
With flat car riders and cross-tie walkers
. old cody, junior took me over,
Said, youre gonna find the world is smouldrin.
And if you get lost come on home to green river.

Welllllll!
Come on home.


----------



## jazz lady

Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking
When you fall everyone sins
Another day and you've had your fill of sinking
With the life held in your
Hands are shaking cold
These hands are meant to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
Move along

So a day when you've lost yourself completely
Could be a night when your life ends
Such a heart that will lead you to deceiving
All the pain held in your
Hands are shaking cold
Your hands are mine to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)

When everything is wrong we move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
When everything is wrong, we move along
Along, along, along

When all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
[x3]

(Move along)
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
Right back what is wrong
We move along


----------



## jazz lady

I sit alone and watch the clock
Trying to collect my thoughts
All I think about is you
And so I cry myself to sleep 
and hope the devil I don’t meet
In the dreams that I live through

Believe in me
I know you’ve waited for so long
Believe in me
Sometimes the weak become the strong
Believe in me
This life’s not always what it seems 
Believe in me
cause I was made for chasing dreams

All the smiles you’ve had to fake 
and all the #### you’ve had to take
Just to later see you again

I never have the things to say,
to make it all just go away,
To make it all just disappear

Believe in me
I know you’ve waited for so long
Believe in me
Sometimes the weak become the strong
Believe in me
This life’s not always what it seems 
Believe in me
cause I was made for chasing dreams

Its my life 
Its my choice
And my words
And my voice

And just believe

I Sit alone and watch the clock
Trying to collect my thoughts
And all I think about is you

If you believe in me
Life’s not always what it seems
Believe in me
Cause I was made for chasing dreams

Believe in me
I know you’ve waited for so long
Believe in me
Sometimes the weak become the strong
Believe in me
This life’s not always what it seems 
Believe in me
Cause I was made for chasing dreams


----------



## Penn

jazz lady said:


> Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking
> When you fall everyone sins
> Another day and you've had your fill of sinking
> With the life held in your
> Hands are shaking cold
> These hands are meant to hold
> 
> Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
> Move along, move along like I know you do
> And even when your hope is gone
> Move along, move along just to make it through
> Move along
> Move along
> 
> So a day when you've lost yourself completely
> Could be a night when your life ends
> Such a heart that will lead you to deceiving
> All the pain held in your
> Hands are shaking cold
> Your hands are mine to hold
> 
> Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
> Move along, move along like I know you do
> And even when your hope is gone
> Move along, move along just to make it through
> Move along
> (Go on, go on, go on, go on)
> 
> When everything is wrong we move along
> (Go on, go on, go on, go on)
> When everything is wrong, we move along
> Along, along, along
> 
> When all you got to keep is strong
> Move along, move along like I know you do
> And even when your hope is gone
> Move along, move along just to make it through
> [x3]
> 
> (Move along)
> (Go on, go on, go on, go on)
> Right back what is wrong
> We move along


 
:snort:


----------



## jazz lady

Penn said:


> :snort:



Don't you have a Word Association thread to post in?


----------



## kom526




----------



## PulseStart

When you here this sound a-comin',
Hear the drummers drumming,
I want you to join together with the band,
We don't move in any 'ticular direction,
And we don't make no collections,
I want you to join together with the band.

Do you really think I care,
What you read or what you wear,
I want you to join together with the band,
There's a million ways to laugh,
And every one's a path,
Come on and join together with the band.

Everybody join together, I want you to join together,
Come on and join together with the band,
We need you to join together, come on and join together,
Come on and join together with the band.

You don't have to play,
You can follow or lead the way,
I want you to join together with the band,
We don't know where we're going,
But the season's right for knowing,
I want you to join together with the band.

It's the singer not the song,
That makes the music move along,
I want you to join together with the band,
This is the biggest band you'll find,
It's as deep as it is wide,
Come on and join together with the band,
Hey hey hey hey hey hey, well everybody come on.

Come on and join, join together with the band,
We need you to join together, everybody come on,
Hey hey hey, join together with the band.


----------



## PulseStart

Out here in the fields
I fought for my meals
I get my back into my living
I don't need to fight
To prove I'm right
I don't need to be forgiven

Don't cry
Don't raise your eye
It's only teenage wasteland

Sally ,take my hand
Travel south crossland
Put out the fire
Don't look past my shoulder
The exodus is here
The happy ones are near
Let's get together
Before we get much older

Teenage wasteland
It's only teenage wasteland
Teenage wasteland
Oh, oh
Teenage wasteland
They're all wasted!


----------



## toppick08

*Starbuck.*


----------



## PulseStart

Only love
Can make it rain
The way the beach is kissed by the sea.
Only love
Can make it rain
Like the sweat of lovers
Laying in the fields.

Love, reign o'er me.
Love, reign o'er me, reign o'er me, reign o'er me.

Only love
Can bring the rain
That makes you yearn to the sky.
Only love
Can bring the rain
That falls like tears from on high.

Love, reign o'er me, reign o'er me, reign o'er me.
Love, reign o'er me, reign o'er me, reign o'er me.

On the dry and dusty road
The nights we spend apart alone
I need to get back home to cool cool rain.
I can't sleep and I lay and I think
The nights is hot and black as ink
Oh God, I need a drink of cool cool rain.


----------



## toppick08

PulseStart said:


> Only love
> Can make it rain
> The way the beach is kissed by the sea.
> Only love
> Can make it rain
> Like the sweat of lovers
> Laying in the fields.
> 
> Love, reign o'er me.
> Love, reign o'er me, reign o'er me, reign o'er me.
> 
> Only love
> Can bring the rain
> That makes you yearn to the sky.
> Only love
> Can bring the rain
> That falls like tears from on high.
> 
> Love, reign o'er me, reign o'er me, reign o'er me.
> Love, reign o'er me, reign o'er me, reign o'er me.
> 
> On the dry and dusty road
> The nights we spend apart alone
> I need to get back home to cool cool rain.
> I can't sleep and I lay and I think
> The nights is hot and black as ink
> Oh God, I need a drink of cool cool rain.


----------



## PulseStart

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes
And no one knows
What it's like to be hated
To be fated to telling only lies

[Chorus:]
But my dreams they aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be
I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

No one knows what its like
To feel these feelings
Like i do, and i blame you!
No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

[Chorus]

No one knows what its like
To be mistreated, to be defeated
Behind blue eyes
No one knows how to say
That they're sorry and don't worry
I'm not telling lies

[Chorus]

No one knows what its like
To be the bad man, to be the sad man
Behind blue eyes.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

*Great song...*


----------



## toppick08

*....*

Aftershock.....


----------



## toppick08

*Strung Out....*


----------



## toppick08

*Touch Me...*

crank it up...


----------



## toppick08

*Heart*


----------



## frozenrain

Mike Oldfield











In the mood for Mike Oldfield.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Fool to cry - the Rolling Stones


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Some Girls


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - meredith brooks bitch


----------



## PulseStart

If it keeps on raining levee's going to break
If it keeps on raining levee's going to break
When the levee breaks have no place to stay

Mean old levee taught me to weep and moan
Mean old levee taught me to weep and moan
Got what it takes to make a Mountain Man leave his home

Oh, well; oh, well; oh, well.

Don't it make you feel bad?
When you're trying to find your way home you don't know which way to go?
When you're going down south and there's no work to do
And you're going on to Chicago

Crying won't help you, praying won't do you no good
Crying won't help you, praying won't do you no good
When the levee breaks, mama, you got to go

All last night sat on the levee and moaned
All last night sat on the levee and moaned
Thinking about my baby and my happy home

Going - going to Chicago
Going to Chicago
Sorry, but I can't take you

Going down - going down, now
Going down - going down, now
Going down
Going down
Going down
Going down

Going down - going down, now
Going down - going down, now
Going down - going down, now
Going down
Going dow-, dow-, dow-, dow-, down, n


----------



## toppick08

*Firehouse....*


----------



## toppick08

*More.*


----------



## toppick08

*Deacon Blues.......*


----------



## toppick08

*Loverboy...*


----------



## frozenrain

Toppicks post reminded me of the Scottish band Deacon Blue.Brings back memories of my older sister playing it constantly.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman


----------



## toppick08

*Rip...*

Mr. Reed...


----------



## toppick08

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman



Great group and song.....

Too bad your not one....


----------



## frozenrain

Lisa Stansfield 'If I hadn't got you'


----------



## frozenrain

Lisa Stansfield   'Time to Make you mine'


----------



## PulseStart

Mr. Reed...


----------



## jazz lady

*And the answer is...*

a resounding YES...   



darling, you gotta let me know 
should I stay or should I go? 
If you say that you are mine 
I'll be there till the end of time 
So you gotta let me know 
Should I stay or should I go? 

I'll always tease,tease,tease 
you're happy when I'm on my knees 
one day is fine and the next is black 
so if you want me off your back 
well, come on and let me know 
should I stay or should I go? 

chorus: 
Should I stay or should i go now? 
Should I stay or should i go now? 
if I go there will be trouble 
and if I stay it will be double 
so come on and let me know 

The indecisions bugging me 
(esta un decision me molesta) 
if you don't want me ste me free 
(Si no quieres librame) 
Exactly who I'm supposed to be 
(Diga me que tengo ser) 
Don't you know which clothes even fits me? 
(saves que robas me querida) 
Come on and let me know 
(Me tienes que decir) 
Should I cool it or should I blow? 
(Me debo ir o quedarme)


----------



## jazz lady

This time, This place
Misused, Mistakes
Too long, Too late
Who was I to make you wait
Just one chance
Just one breath
Just in case there's just one left
'Cause you know, you know, you know

[CHORUS]
I love you
I have loved you all along
And I miss you
Far away for far too long
I keep dreaming you'll be with me 
and you'll never go
Stop breathing if 
I don't see you anymore

On my knees, I'll ask
Last chance for one last dance
Cause with you, I'd withstand
All of hell to hold your hand
I'd give it all
I'd give for us
Give anything but I won't give up
Cause you know, you know, you know

[CHORUS]
I love you
I have loved you all along
And I miss you
Far away for far too long
I keep dreaming you'll be with me 
and you'll never go
Stop breathing if 
I don't see you anymore

So far away
(So far away) 
Far away for far too long
So far away
(So far away)
been far away for far too long
But you know, you know, you know 

All I wanted
I wanted you to stay
Cause I needed
I need to hear you say:
that I love you
(I love you)
I have loved you all along
And I forgive you
(and I forgive you)
For being away for far too long
So keep breathing
Cause I'm not leaving you anymore
Believe it
Hold on to me and never let me go
Keep breathing
Cause I'm not leaving you anymore
Believe it
Hold on to me...never let me go
(Keep breathing)
Hold on to me...never let me go
(Keep breathing)
Hold on to me...never let me go


----------



## toppick08

*Oh yes...*


----------



## frozenrain

Simple Minds


'Alive and Kicking'


----------



## toppick08

I love that song..


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> I love that song..



Thats good!

2  more from Simple Minds:




'Don't you forget about me'







'Mandela day'


----------



## morningbell

*Mr. Pib and red vines = crazy delicious*

My son reminded of this today, we laughed.
Although not the original, these guys did a good job on it.  I have included a link to the original.....


----------



## toppick08

PulseStart said:


> Mr. Reed...





When you're hot, you're hot..............great video here...


----------



## frozenrain

Kate Bush   'Cloudbusting'


----------



## toppick08

*Bon Jovi*

Runaway...,,


----------



## frozenrain

embedding was disabled...

YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again

just thought we should have some rainy songs....


----------



## RoseRed

frozenrain said:


> embedding was disabled...
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again
> 
> just thought we should have some rainy songs....



YouTube - The Rain Song


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> embedding was disabled...
> 
> YouTube - Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain Again
> 
> just thought we should have some rainy songs....



That is a classic...I miss them.


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - Give Me Shelter, the U.S in Iraq


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - The Who - You better you bet - 1981


----------



## PulseStart

*Who are you?*


----------



## frozenrain

Amazing Bob Dylan


'Shelter from the storm'


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Yellow Submarine-Beatles


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Tonio

I ache for the touch of your lips, dear,
But much more for the touch of your whips, dear.
You can raise welts
Like nobody else,
As we dance to the Masochism Tango.

Let our love be a flame, not an ember,
Say it's me that you want to dismember.
Blacken my eye,
Set fire to my tie,
As we dance to the Masochism Tango.

At your command
Before you here I stand,
My heart is in my hand...
Yeech!
It's here that I must be.

My heart entreats,
Just hear those savage beats,
And go put on your cleats
And come and trample me.

Your heart is hard as stone or mahogany,
That's why I'm in such exquisite ah-gony.
My soul is on fire,
It's aflame with desire,
Which is why I perspire when we tango.

You caught my nose
In your left castanet, love,
I can feel the pain yet, love,
Ev'ry time I hear drums.

And I envy the rose
That you held in your teeth, love,
With the thorns underneath, love,
Sticking into your gums.

Your eyes cast a spell that bewitches.
The last time I needed twenty stitches
To sew up the gash
That you made with your lash,
As we danced to the Masochism Tango.

Bash in my brain,
And make me scream with pain,
Then kick me once again,
And say we'll never part.

I know too well
I'm underneath your spell,
So, darling, if you smell
Something burning, it's my heart... [hiccup]
'Scuse me!

Take your cigarette from its holder,
And burn your initials in my shoulder.
Fracture my spine,
And swear that you're mine,
As we dance to the Masochism Tango.


----------



## toppick08

*Boston*

Hitch A Ride...


----------



## toppick08

Dolly.......2 doors down


----------



## toppick08

*The Money Man..*

Shakin'


----------



## frozenrain

Jeff wayne

'War of the worlds ' Live     many happy memories dancing to this when I was a young girl!


----------



## frozenrain

Misty oldland

"got me a feeling'


----------



## toppick08

*Lonely People Live*

America..


----------



## frozenrain

Marillion

'No One Can'


----------



## frozenrain

Human League ' Dont you want me'


----------



## Dye Tied

grrrrr, it would not post



and I play a mean game of pool


----------



## Dye Tied

*The Puppinni Sisters*

1 Italian and 2 Brits


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> 1 Italian and 2 Brits



I believe that Flo went and saw them not too long ago.


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


> I believe that Flo went and saw them not too long ago.



I heard "I Will Survive" in Ross's today with . It made me snap my fingers, so I You Tubed the song and found them as the artists.


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> I heard "I Will Survive" in Ross's today with . It made me snap my fingers, so I You Tubed the song and found them as the artists.



Did  find nice clothes?


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> I heard "I Will Survive" in Ross's today with . It made me snap my fingers, so I You Tubed the song and found them as the artists.



For some reason, I love that song.    I like their version and would definitely buy their album.


----------



## Dye Tied

jazz lady said:


> For some reason, I love that song.    I like their version and would definitely buy their album.



The store version wasn't live but I would buy their music in a hreatbeat.



RoseRed said:


> Did  find nice clothes?


 We didn't find crap.  bought an apron


----------



## FireBrand

I'd hit the tall one


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> The store version wasn't live but I would buy their music in a hreatbeat.



You must have had a heck of a last drink there.


----------



## Dye Tied

jazz lady said:


> You must have had a heck of a last drink there.



drats


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:


> I'd hit the tall one



I really don't think she'd like to be smacked around.


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> drats



  You had to pick a night the Jazzinator was watching, didntcha?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> You had to pick a night the Jazzinator was watching, didntcha?



Now that you have a real job, you can!


----------



## otter




----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


>



I am sorry that cut off, one of my favorites...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Now that you have a real job, you can!



YES!!!


----------



## frozenrain

Duran Duran


Save a Prayer




I hate to say it but his white suit is kind of sexy...


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Duran Duran
> 
> 
> Save a Prayer



....love Duran Duran


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> ....love Duran Duran



 Yes they are great! I love that song too-good fun video.They certainly shot their videos in exotic locations!!


----------



## PulseStart

YouTube - John Mellencamp - Pink Houses


----------



## toppick08

*Little River Band*

2 fer....


----------



## toppick08

*Elvis..*

God Bless America..


----------



## toppick08

*Beat this....*


----------



## Rael

*Renaissance - Northern Lights*

Destination outward bound
I turn to see the northern lights behind the wing
Horizons seem to beckon me
Learned how to cry too young, so now I live to sing

The northern lights are in my mind
They guide me back to you
Horizons seem to beckon me
Learned how to cry too young, so now I live to sing

You know it's hard away from you
Traveling roads and passing through
It's not for money and it's not for fame
I just can't explain, sometimes it's lonely

Marking the space between the days
Early hours pass away
I sing to you of northern lights
I sing for you of northern nights

Past or future, here or there
Shelter comes in words from you, so talk to me
I hear your voice, it comforts me
In morning dreams I take your hand, you walk with me

The northern lights are in my mind
They guide me back to you
Peace enfolds the still night air
Home again I look for you and find you there

Destination homeward now
Take the easy way, bring me down
Making the hard way now I see
Hard to be really free, I'm missing you near me

Marking the space between the days
Early hours pass away
I sing to you of northern lights
I sing for you of northern nights

[Chorus:]
The northern lights are in my mind
They guide me back to you
The northern nights are in my eyes
They guide me back to you


----------



## frozenrain

Rael thankyou for sharing


----------



## frozenrain

Simply Red  'Holding back the years"


----------



## Rael

frozenrain said:


> Rael thankyou for sharing


One of the things I like about this tread, I don't think it will ever die. Music is just one of those things that's great to give others the opportunity to listen to. Even better if they understand and appreciate it.


----------



## frozenrain

Kate Bush




'Running up that hill'


----------



## toppick08

*Notorious...*


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



I like it Toppick


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## Dye Tied

Beth, I hear you callin
But I cant come home right now
Me and the boys are playin
And we just cant find the sound
Just a few more hours
And Ill be right home to you
I think I hear them callin
Oh, beth what can I do
Beth what can I do

You say you feel so empty
That our house just aint a home
And Im always somewhere else
And youre always there alone

Just a few more hours
And Ill be right home to you
I think I hear them callin
Oh, beth what can I do
Beth what can I do

Beth, I know youre lonely
And I hope youll be alright
cause me and the boys will be playin
All night


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> Beth, I hear you callin
> But I cant come home right now
> Me and the boys are playin
> And we just cant find the sound
> Just a few more hours
> And Ill be right home to you
> I think I hear them callin
> Oh, beth what can I do
> Beth what can I do
> 
> You say you feel so empty
> That our house just aint a home
> And Im always somewhere else
> And youre always there alone
> 
> Just a few more hours
> And Ill be right home to you
> I think I hear them callin
> Oh, beth what can I do
> Beth what can I do
> 
> Beth, I know youre lonely
> And I hope youll be alright
> cause me and the boys will be playin
> All night


----------



## jazz lady

Dye Tied said:


> Beth, I hear you callin
> But I cant come home right now
> Me and the boys are playin
> And we just cant find the sound
> Just a few more hours
> And Ill be right home to you
> I think I hear them callin
> Oh, beth what can I do
> Beth what can I do
> 
> You say you feel so empty
> That our house just aint a home
> And Im always somewhere else
> And youre always there alone
> 
> Just a few more hours
> And Ill be right home to you
> I think I hear them callin
> Oh, beth what can I do
> Beth what can I do
> 
> Beth, I know youre lonely
> And I hope youll be alright
> cause me and the boys will be playin
> All night


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Collide ~ Howie Day


----------



## jazz lady

Alanis Morissette - "You Learn"




Ooh, ooh, ooh... 

I, recommend getting your heart trampled on to anyone, yeah 
I, recommend walking around naked in your living room, yeah 

Swallow it down (what a jagged little pill) 
It feels so good (swimming in your stomach) 
Wait until the dust settles 

You live you learn, you love you learn 
You cry you learn, you lose you learn 
You bleed you learn, you scream you learn 

I, recommend biting off more than you can chew to anyone 
I certainly do 
I, recommend sticking your foot in your mouth at any time 
Feel free 

Throw it down (the caution blocks you from the wind) 
Hold it up (to the rays) 
You wait and see when the smoke clears 

You live you learn, you love you learn 
You cry you learn, you lose you learn 
You bleed you learn, you scream you learn 

I, I, oh, oh 

Wear it out (the way a three-year-old would do) 
Melt it down (you're gonna have to eventually, anyway) 
The fire trucks are coming up around the bend 

You live you learn, you love you learn 
You cry you learn, you lose you learn 
You bleed you learn, you scream you learn 

You grieve you learn, you choke you learn 
You laugh you learn, you choose you learn 
You pray you learn, you ask you learn 
You live you learn


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - The Cars - Just What I Needed


----------



## jazz lady

3 Doors Down - "Here Without You"



A hundred days have made me older
Since the last time that I saw your pretty face
A thousand lies have made me colder
And I don't think I can look at this the same
But all the miles that separate
Disappear now when I'm dreaming of your face

I'm here without you baby
But you're still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
And I dream about you all the time
I'm here without you baby
But you're still with me in my dreams
And tonight it's only you and me

The miles just keep rollin'
As the people leave their way to say hello
I've heard this life is overrated
But I hope that it gets better as we go

I'm here without you baby
But you're still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
And I dream about you all the time
I'm here without you baby
But you're still with me in my dreams
And tonight girl its only you and me

Everything I know, and anywhere I go
It gets hard but it won't take away my love
And when the last one falls
When it's all said and done
It gets hard but it wont take away my love

I'm here without you baby
But you're still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
And I dream about you all the time
I'm here without you baby
But you're still with me in my dreams
And tonight girl it's only you and me


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Led Zeppelin Fool In The Rain


----------



## jazz lady

Staind - "Believe"



I sit alone and watch the clock
Trying to collect my thoughts
All I think about is you
And so I cry myself to sleep
And hope the devil I don't meet
In the dreams that I live through

Believe in me
I know you've waited for so long
Believe in me
Sometimes the weak become the strong
Believe in me
this life is not always what it seems
Believe in me
Cause I was made for chasing dreams

All the smiles you had to fake
And all the #### you had to take
Just to lead us here again
I never have the things to say
To make it all just go away
To make it all just disappear

Believe in me
I know you've waited for so long
Believe in me
Sometimes the weak become the strong
Believe in me
this life is not always what it seems
Believe in me
Cause I was made for chasing dreams

It's my life
It's my choice
Hear my words
Hear my voice
And just believe

I sit alone and watch the clock
Trying to collect my thoughts
And all I think about is you

If you Believe in me
life is not always what it seems
Believe in me
Cause I was made for chasing dreams

Believe in me
I know you've waited for so long
Believe in me
Sometimes the weak become the strong
Believe in me
This life is not always what it seems
Believe in me
Cause I was made for chasing dreams


----------



## RoseRed

play.it Radio Player


----------



## jazz lady

All-American Rejects - "Move Along"



Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking
When you fall everyone sins
Another day and you've had your fill of sinking
With the life held in your
Hands are shaking cold
These hands are meant to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
Move along

So a day when you've lost yourself completely
Could be a night when your life ends
Such a heart that will lead you to deceiving
All the pain held in your
Hands are shaking cold
Your hands are mine to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)

When everything is wrong we move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
When everything is wrong, we move along
Along, along, along

When all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
[x3]

(Move along)
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
Right back what is wrong
We move along


----------



## cattitude




----------



## fear nothing

I saw a newspaper picture from the political campaign
A woman was kissing a child, who was obviously in pain
She spills with compassion, as that young childs
Face in her hands she grips
Can you imagine all that greed and avarice
Coming down on that childs lips

Well I hope I dont die too soon
I pray the lord my soul to save
Oh Ill be a good boy, Im trying so hard to behave
Because theres one thing I know, Id like to live
Long enough to savour
Thats when they finally put you in the ground
Ill stand on your grave and tramp the dirt down

When england was the whore of the world
Margeret was her madam
And the future looked as bright and as clear as
The black tarmacadam
Well I hope that she sleeps well at night, isnt
Haunted by every tiny detail
cos when she held that lovely face in her hands
All she thought of was betrayal

And now the cynical ones say that it all ends the same in the long run
Try telling that to the desperate father who just squeezed the life from his only son
And how its only voices in your head and dreams you never dreamt
Try telling him the subtle difference between justice and contempt
Try telling me she isnt angry with this pitiful discontent
When they flaunt it in your face as you line up for punishment
And then expect you to say thank you straighten up, look proud and pleased
Because youve only got the symptoms, you havent got the whole disease
Just like a schoolboy, whose heads like a tin-can
Filled up with dreams then poured down the drain
Try telling that to the boys on both sides, being blown to bits or beaten and maimed
Who takes all the glory and none of the shame

Well I hope you live long now, I pray the lord your soul to keep
I think Ill be going before we fold our arms and start to weep
I never thought for a moment that human life could be so cheap
cos when they finally put you in the ground
Theyll stand there laughing and tramp the dirt down


----------



## toppick08

*Night Ranger.......*

.......


----------



## toppick08

*RIP..Ronnie*


----------



## fear nothing

*THE EXIES LYRICS*


*"Dear Enemy"*

Youre pretending to be somthing youre not
Youre collecting a head full of rot
Youre self righteous,the butt of the joke
And its a secret,everyone knows

_[chorus]_
You know you know you know you know it
You show you show you show youve shown it
My *dear* *enemy*, ####ing with me
Youre dead to me, dead youll see

You think i dont see
You ####ing with me
Like a bitach you are to me
My *dear* *enemy*
Youre condescending with every word
It makes you happy but what is it worth?
Youre like a virus eating my skin
Its a problem i think that will soon end

_[chorus]_


----------



## morningbell

This one Toppick will like 


I love me some Esquivel


----------



## morningbell

Actually this was the one I was looking for.....
Esquivel vs Combustible Edison


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> This one Toppick will like
> 
> 
> I love me some Esquivel


----------



## Jameo

In Color - Jamey Johnson

YouTube - Jamey Johnson - In Color: Video

Damn songs makes me  every time I hear it.


----------



## jazz lady

Taylor Hicks - "Heaven Knows"



You took my heart, baby,
And you broke it in a thousand pieces
I may not have been much to you,
But every man still needs a reason

See, I tried so hard to love you girl
Paid attention to your every need
And right now my soul is crying out
Cause you mean so much to me

I'm crying "How you say goodbye so easily?
Why you take your lovin' so far from me?"
Now I'm calling out desperately,
"Won't you cut me some slack?"

Heaven knows I did everything you asked me to
Gave you all my love, but nothing was enough for you
I got down on my knees, prayed for you to come around,
But my prayers went unanswered 'cause you always let me down
Heaven knows I tried
Heaven knows I tried

Now what kind of man do you consider me
When I work from 5 to 5,
When I come home I put my time in, girl,
Just to keep our love alive?

Honey, I tried so hard to please you
Because you know how much I need you
Oh girl, my soul is crying out
And I'm on my bended knee crying,

"How you say goodbye so easily?
Why you take your lovin' so far from me?"
Now I'm calling out desperately,
"Won't you cut me some slack?"

Heaven knows I did everything you asked me to
Gave you all my love, but nothing was enough for you
I got down on my knees, prayed for you to come around,
But my prayers went unanswered 'cause you always let me down
Heaven knows I tried
Heaven knows I tried

Ever since that day you left me, girl,
I haven't had a wink of sleep
'cause I've been crying all night long, girl
Don't you know what you mean to me?

How you say goodbye so easily?
Why you take your lovin' so far from me?
Now I'm calling out desperately,
"Won't you cut me some slack?"

Heaven knows I did everything you asked me to
Gave you all my love, but nothing was enough for you
I got down on my knees, prayed for you to come around
But my prayers went unanswered, 'cause you always let me down
Heaven knows I tried
Heaven knows I tried
It's raining tears tonight
Heaven knows I tried


----------



## toppick08

*Edge of the Blade..*


----------



## toppick08

*Whitesnake*


----------



## toppick08

*Alabama..*


----------



## frozenrain

The  Cranberries





'Ode to my family'




'Animal Instinct"
This song is sad-just not so sure social services would take children away if mum did not have work??


----------



## frozenrain

One more from 'The Cranberries'

'Can't be with you'


----------



## morningbell

Satyagraha by 7 Seconds


Los Angeles by X


Mommy's Little Monster by Social Distortion


----------



## frozenrain

Sade 'Smooth Operator'


----------



## toppick08

*Willie.......*


----------



## toppick08

*Rip......*

Waylon


----------



## frozenrain

Travis 'Driftwood'


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Rael

*The Living Years*

Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my father held so dear
I know that Im a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says it's perfect sense
You just can't get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defense

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts

So don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different day
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be o.k.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we dont see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my babys new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye


----------



## frozenrain

Rael said:


> *The Living Years*
> 
> Every generation
> Blames the one before
> And all of their frustrations
> Come beating on your door
> 
> I know that I'm a prisoner
> To all my father held so dear
> I know that Im a hostage
> To all his hopes and fears
> I just wish I could have told him in the living years
> 
> Crumpled bits of paper
> Filled with imperfect thought
> Stilted conversations
> I'm afraid that's all we've got
> 
> You say you just don't see it
> He says it's perfect sense
> You just can't get agreement
> In this present tense
> We all talk a different language
> Talking in defense
> 
> Say it loud, say it clear
> You can listen as well as you hear
> It's too late when we die
> To admit we don't see eye to eye
> 
> So we open up a quarrel
> Between the present and the past
> We only sacrifice the future
> It's the bitterness that lasts
> 
> So don't yield to the fortunes
> You sometimes see as fate
> It may have a new perspective
> On a different day
> And if you don't give up, and don't give in
> You may just be o.k.
> 
> Say it loud, say it clear
> You can listen as well as you hear
> It's too late when we die
> To admit we dont see eye to eye
> 
> I wasn't there that morning
> When my father passed away
> I didn't get to tell him
> All the things I had to say
> 
> I think I caught his spirit
> Later that same year
> I'm sure I heard his echo
> In my babys new born tears
> I just wish I could have told him in the living years
> 
> Say it loud, say it clear
> You can listen as well as you hear
> It's too late when we die
> To admit we don't see eye to eye



Beautiful lyrics. I am sure my dad had their album. Thanks for sharing


----------



## toppick08

*Largo.....1980*


----------



## toppick08

*More....*


----------



## frozenrain

Roxette  'Listen to your heart'


----------



## frozenrain

one more from Roxette 'The Look'


----------



## toppick08

*Van Halen......*

Judgement Day.......


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - The Vapors Turning Japanese 1980 Ð²Ð°Ð¿Ð¾Ñ€Ñ ÐŸÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ñ ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð½ÐµÑ†


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - The Vapors Turning Japanese 1980 Ð²Ð°Ð¿Ð¾Ñ€Ñ ÐŸÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ñ ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð½ÐµÑ†


----------



## otter

We got winners, we got losers
Chain smokers and boozers
And we got yuppies, we got bikers
We got opinionated left and righters
And the girls don't believe in no decorum

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this forum

We got cowgirls, we got truckers
Broken-hearted fools and suckers
And we got hustlers, we got fighters
Early birds and all-nighters
And the guys all talk about their guns

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this forum

I love these forums
It's my kind of place
Just login' in anywhare
Puts a big smile on my face
It ain't too far, come as you are.

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this forum

I've seen short skirts, we got high-techs
Blue-collar boys and rednecks
And we got lovers, lots of lookers
And I've even seen dancing girls and hookers
And we like to drink our beer at Roses

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this forum.

I get a kick out of the drama
Yes I do, but I miss karma
And when a thread goes South
Or someone gets a potty mouth
Usually someone makes it go oof:!

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this forum

I like my truck 
I love my wife
I like her dinners
Her forum buds are all winners
And I like to watch her dust up crumbs

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this forum

But I love this forum
It's my kind of place
Just trollin' not showin'
Puts a big smile on my face
No cover charge, come if you dare

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this forum

We got divorcees and a tough bouncer gal
We got youtube and we got fight club
We got weirdos and we got barflies
Psychos and nutcases
If you get too drunk just pass out in your car

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love this forum


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


>



Admit it.  You giggled.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Admit it.  You giggled.



Thank god that's one song my daughter hasn't discovered yet.  She just tuned in to the "80s" and all I've been hearing is "Jenny 867-5309", "Groove is in the Heart" , everything by Hall and Oates, J. Geils Band and a number of hairbands too long to list.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Thank god that's one song my daughter hasn't discovered yet.  She just tuned in to the "80s" and all I've been hearing is "Jenny 867-5309", "Groove is in the Heart" , everything by Hall and Oates, J. Geils Band and a number of hairbands too long to list.



May I have her email addy pweeze.


----------



## toppick08

*Omg..!!*


----------



## frozenrain

ABC


'The Look Of Love'






I used to like the lead singer.


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Roxette  'Listen to your heart'


----------



## toppick08

*Slow Jam......*


----------



## PulseStart

He went to paris lookin for answers
To questions that bothered him so
He was impressive, young and aggressive
Savin the world on his own

But the warm summer breezes
The french wines and cheeses
Put his ambition at bay
The summers and winters
Scattered like splinters
And four or five years slipped away

Then he went to england, played the piano
And married an actress named kim
They had a fine life, she was a good wife
And bore him a young son named jim

And all of the answers and all of the questions
Locked in his attic one day
cause he liked the quiet clean country livin
And twenty more years slipped away

Well the war took his baby, the bombs killed his lady
And left him with only one eye
His body was battered, his whole world was shattered
And all he could do was just cry

While the tears were a-fallin he was recallin
Answers he never found
So he hopped on a freighter, skidded the ocean
And left england without a sound

Now he lives in the islands, fishes the pilins
And drinks his green label each day
Writing his memoirs, losin his hearin
But he dont care what most people say

Through eighty-six years of perpetual motion
If he likes you hell smile and hell say
Jimmy, some of its magic, some of its tragic
But I had a good life all the way


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



Those boxer shorts

I enjoyed that one-not the boxer shorts ;the music I mean!


----------



## frozenrain

PulseStart said:


> He went to paris lookin for answers
> To questions that bothered him so
> He was impressive, young and aggressive
> Savin the world on his own
> 
> But the warm summer breezes
> The french wines and cheeses
> Put his ambition at bay
> The summers and winters
> Scattered like splinters
> And four or five years slipped away
> 
> Then he went to england, played the piano
> And married an actress named kim
> They had a fine life, she was a good wife
> And bore him a young son named jim
> 
> And all of the answers and all of the questions
> Locked in his attic one day
> cause he liked the quiet clean country livin
> And twenty more years slipped away
> 
> Well the war took his baby, the bombs killed his lady
> And left him with only one eye
> His body was battered, his whole world was shattered
> And all he could do was just cry
> 
> While the tears were a-fallin he was recallin
> Answers he never found
> So he hopped on a freighter, skidded the ocean
> And left england without a sound
> 
> Now he lives in the islands, fishes the pilins
> And drinks his green label each day
> Writing his memoirs, losin his hearin
> But he dont care what most people say
> 
> Through eighty-six years of perpetual motion
> If he likes you hell smile and hell say
> Jimmy, some of its magic, some of its tragic
> But I had a good life all the way



That song made my eyes well up!


----------



## morningbell

toppick08 said:


>




You love that video don't you


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> You love that video don't you



..yep


----------



## Rael

A little Sting... 

*Sting - Seven Days*

A kind of ultimatum note
She gave to me, she gave to me
When I thought the field had cleared
It seems another suit appeared
To challenge me, woe is me
Though I hate to make a choice
My options are decreasing mostly rapidly
Well well see
I don't think shed bluff this time
I really have to make her mine
It's plain to see
It's him or me

Monday, I could wait till Tuesday
If I make up my mind
Wednesday would be fine, Thursday's on my mind
Friday'd give me time, Saturday could wait
But Sunday'd be too late

The fact that he's six feet ten
Might instill fear in other men
But not in me, the mighty flea (flee? )
Ask if I am mouse or man
The mirror squeaked, away I ran
Hell murder me in time for his tea
Does it bother me at all
My rival is neanderthal, it makes me think
Perhaps I need a drink
Iq is no problem here
We wont be playing scrabble for her hand I fear
I need that beer

Monday, I could wait till Tuesday
If I make up my mind
Wednesday would be fine, Thursday's on my mind
Friday'd give me time, Saturday could wait
But Sunday'd be too late

Seven days will quickly go
The fact remains, I love her so
Seven days, so many ways
But I cant run away

Monday, I could wait till Tuesday
If I make up my mind
Wednesday would be fine, Thursday's on my mind
Friday'd give me time, Saturday could wait
But Sunday'd be too late
Do I have to tell a story
Of a thousand rainy days since we first met
It's a big enough umbrella
But it's always me that ends up getting wet........


----------



## morningbell

Liz Phair, HWC


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> Liz Phair, HWC


----------



## toppick08

*Ronnie....*


----------



## toppick08

morningbell said:


> Liz Phair, HWC


----------



## toppick08

*Rush.....*


----------



## toppick08

*Sweet.....*


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> *The Living Years*
> 
> Every generation
> Blames the one before
> And all of their frustrations
> Come beating on your door
> 
> I know that I'm a prisoner
> To all my father held so dear
> I know that Im a hostage
> To all his hopes and fears
> I just wish I could have told him in the living years
> 
> Crumpled bits of paper
> Filled with imperfect thought
> Stilted conversations
> I'm afraid that's all we've got
> 
> You say you just don't see it
> He says it's perfect sense
> You just can't get agreement
> In this present tense
> We all talk a different language
> Talking in defense
> 
> Say it loud, say it clear
> You can listen as well as you hear
> It's too late when we die
> To admit we don't see eye to eye
> 
> So we open up a quarrel
> Between the present and the past
> We only sacrifice the future
> It's the bitterness that lasts
> 
> So don't yield to the fortunes
> You sometimes see as fate
> It may have a new perspective
> On a different day
> And if you don't give up, and don't give in
> You may just be o.k.
> 
> Say it loud, say it clear
> You can listen as well as you hear
> It's too late when we die
> To admit we dont see eye to eye
> 
> I wasn't there that morning
> When my father passed away
> I didn't get to tell him
> All the things I had to say
> 
> I think I caught his spirit
> Later that same year
> I'm sure I heard his echo
> In my babys new born tears
> I just wish I could have told him in the living years
> 
> Say it loud, say it clear
> You can listen as well as you hear
> It's too late when we die
> To admit we don't see eye to eye



Thanks Rael.........this means so much to me......


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## jazz lady

*Hey Dye and Kwillia!*

New video from Keb' Mo' - "America The Beautiful"   

http://www.kebmo.net/americaTheBeautiful

O beautiful for spacious skies, 
For amber waves of grain, 
For purple mountain majesties 
Above the fruited plain! 
America! America! 
God shed his grace on thee 
And crown thy good with brotherhood 
From sea to shining sea! 

O beautiful for heroes proved 
In liberating strife. 
Who more than self their country loved
And mercy more than life! 
America! America! 
May God thy gold refine 
Till all success be nobleness 
And every gain divine! 

America! America! 
God shed his grace on thee 
And crown thy good with brotherhood 
From sea to shining sea!
From sea to shining sea! 
From sea to shining sea!


----------



## toppick08

*Cinderella*


----------



## frozenrain

Depeche Mode 
'World in my eyes'


----------



## frozenrain

suzanne Vega ' left of center '


----------



## Dye Tied

I just saw this but have to view the video at home. 




jazz lady said:


> New video from Keb' Mo' - "America The Beautiful"
> 
> http://www.kebmo.net/americaTheBeautiful
> 
> O beautiful for spacious skies,
> For amber waves of grain,
> For purple mountain majesties
> Above the fruited plain!
> America! America!
> God shed his grace on thee
> And crown thy good with brotherhood
> From sea to shining sea!
> 
> O beautiful for heroes proved
> In liberating strife.
> Who more than self their country loved
> And mercy more than life!
> America! America!
> May God thy gold refine
> Till all success be nobleness
> And every gain divine!
> 
> America! America!
> God shed his grace on thee
> And crown thy good with brotherhood
> From sea to shining sea!
> From sea to shining sea!
> From sea to shining sea!


----------



## frozenrain

Talking Heads 'once in a Lifetime'





   'And She was'


----------



## toppick08

*Sultans of Swing..*


----------



## frozenrain

KC and the Sunshine Band   'Get down to......'



Don't they look cool


----------



## morningbell

frozenrain said:


> Depeche Mode
> 'World in my eyes'



 (one of ) My favorite DM song(s).


----------



## frozenrain

morningbell said:


> (one of ) My favorite DM song(s).



 They are fab and still going strong aren't they!


----------



## frozenrain

KC and the Sunshine band  'Give it up'   Going into the 80's.....




The video is funny!


----------



## frozenrain

Talking about silly band names I thought about 'Madness'.....

"our House"






"Lovestruck"


----------



## jazz lady

Fleetwood Mac - "Silver Spring"



You could be my silver spring
Blue green colors flashing
I would be your only dream
Like the shining ocean crashing

And did you say that she's pretty?
And did you say she loved you?
Baby I don't want to know

So I begin not to love you
Turn 'round
See me running
I said I loved you years ago
I tell myself
You never loved me, no

And did you say it was worth it?
Really I don't want to know

Time casts a spell on you
But you won't forget me
I know I could have loved you
But you would not let me (x2)
I'll follow you down
'Till the sound of my voice
Will haunt you
You'll never get away from the sound
Of the woman that loves you
(Never get away)
I'll follow you down 
'Till the sound of my voice
Will haunt you
(Give me just a chance)

You could be my silver spring
Blue green colors flashing


----------



## morningbell

I don't know


which version I


like better


----------



## nitwhit3286

*Grind with me Little Ricky*

Dedicated to my someone special... heheh 



(Chorus 2x)
Baby grind on my, relax yo mind take yo time on me,
Let me get deeper shawty ride on me,
Now come and sex me till your body gets weak,
We slow grinding baby.(2x babe)

(Verse one: MaverickS)

When I hit 'em I make um say,(oh)
sex be ma day,(job)
I hit 'em in da back of my, (car)
Make 'em ride like a see,( saw)
I make um laugh and giggle
cuddle a little
suck on the nipple
lick the whip cream from the middle,
Girlfriend I neva go, (raw)
I rip off panties and pop off (bras)
Yea U.S.B.A.
ask around the block how freaky we, are
I drink Red Bull so I keep stamina
your on of your belly and bust yo brains
Whats my name Prettie Rickie or Pretty boy doing pretty good
Thangs making pretty good change, get pretty good breaks from the pretty
Pretty chicks
Get pretty damn rich, pretty Ricky, Ricky, Ricky and
The Maverix.

(Chorus 2x)
Baby grind on my, relax yo mind take yo time on me,
Let me get deeper shawty ride on me,
Now come and sex me till your body gets weak,
We slow grinding baby.(2x babe)

lay on ur back, let me rub this cream on ya baby
slow motion bout to put this thing on ya baby
starin in ur eyes, bout to lick them thighs, got cha hypnotized, do you feel the vibe?
starin in ur eyes, bout to lick them thighs, got cha hypnotized, do you feel the vibe?
(step 1) ya kissing on me
(step 2) girl im caressing your body
(step 3) now im licking off the whip cream
(step 4) n OOOO your grinding on me

(Chrous 2x)
Baby grind on my, relax yo mind take yo time on me,
Let me get deeper shawty ride on me,
Now come and sex me till your body gets weak,
We slow grinding baby.(2x babe)

slick got more game than a little bit baby girl 5'5 brown eyes with them thick lips
big thighs with slim hips, sugar honey, ice tea baby, baby girl u the shhhhh
and a bag of chips I like to catch her when she coming home
like side with a cherry thong, eat her up like a Sunday cone
but as the morning u got me open, your tongue is choking no joking
coochie swollen, the bedroom smokin, GET SUM AIR UP IN THIS ROOM GIRL
(breathes heavily) if lovin u is wrong I don’t wanna be right
so imma take my time, n do it right cuz we got all night...cuz we got all night baby girl just

(chorus 2x)
Baby grind on my, relax yo mind take yo time on me,
Let me get deeper shawty ride on me,
Now come and sex me till your body gets weak,
We slow grinding baby.(2x babe)


----------



## toppick08

*Boc*


----------



## Dye Tied




----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


>



Is this what I think it is...


----------



## frozenrain

A Happy Love song by 'Gabrielle'

'When a woman'

YouTube - Gabrielle - When A Woman

embedding disabled on it so just link.


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> Is this what I think it is...



No, it was another find when I looked up Weird Al Yoda


----------



## frozenrain

This one gets me emotional

Gabrielle 'ten years time'


YouTube - Gabrielle - Ten Years Time


----------



## morningbell




----------



## toppick08

Love the Money Man......


----------



## frozenrain

Peter Gabriel 'Red Rain'





'Solsbury Hill'


----------



## frozenrain

Texas   'I will see it through'





YouTube - Texas - I don't want a lover


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> Love the Money Man......



Very nice. Not sure about the jacket though. I guess it was  at the time


----------



## jazz lady

Nickelback - If Everyone Cared lyrics



From underneath the trees, we watch the sky
Confusing stars for satellites
I never dreamed that you'd be mine
But here we are, we're here tonight

Singing Amen, I, I'm alive
Singing Amen, I, I'm alive

[Chorus:]
If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
Then we'd see the day when nobody died

And I'm singing Amen

Amen I, Amen I, I'm alive
Amen I, Amen I, Amen I, I'm alive

And in the air the fireflies
Our only light in paradise
We'll show the world they were wrong
And teach them all to sing along

Singing Amen, I, I'm alive
Singing Amen, I, I'm alive
(I'm alive)

[Chorus x2]

And as we lie beneath the stars
We realize how small we are
If they could love like you and me
Imagine what the world could be

If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
Then we'd see the day when nobody died
When nobody died...

[Chorus]

We'd see the day, we'd see the day
When nobody died
We'd see the day, we'd see the day
When nobody died
We'd see the day when nobody died


----------



## jazz lady

Jason Mraz - The Remedy



Well I saw fireworks from the freeway 
And behind closed eyes I cannot make them go away
'Cause you were born on the fourth of july, freedom ring
Now something on the surface it stings
I said something on the surface 
Really kind of makes me nervous 
Who says that you deserve this
And what kind of god would serve this? 
We will cure this dirty old disease
Well if you gots the poison, I've gots the remedy


The remedy is the experience, 
It is a dangerous liaison
I say the comedy, is that it's serious. 
This is a strange enough new play on words
I said tragedy is how you're gonna spend, 
The rest of your nights with the light on
So shine the light on all of your friends 
When it all amounts to nothing in the end.

I won't worry my life away. [2x]

Well, I heard two men talking on the radio 
In a cross fire kind of new reality show
Uncovering the ways to plan the next big attack 
Where they were counting down the ways to stab 
The brother in the be right back after this
The unavoidable kiss, with the minty fresh 
Death breath sure to outlast this catastrophe
Dance with me, 
'Cause if you gots the poison, 
I've gots the remedy 

The remedy is the experience, 
This is a dangerous liaison
I say the comedy, is that it's serious. 
This is a strange enough new play on words
I said the tragedy is how you're gonna spend, 
The rest of your nights with the light on
So shine the light on all of your friends 
When it all amounts to nothing in the end.

I won't worry my life away. [2x]

When I fall in love,
I take my time
There's no need to hurry when I'm making up my mind
You can turn off the sun, 
but I'm still gonna shine and I'll tell you why...

Because

The remedy is the experience, 
This is a dangerous liaison
I say the comedy, is that it's serious. 
This is a strange enough new play on words
I said the tragedy is how you're gonna spend, 
The rest of your nights with the light on
So shine the light on all of your friends 
When it all amounts to nothing in the end.

I won't worry my life away...('Cause I won't and I won't and I won't worry my life away...)


----------



## jazz lady

Staind - Believe



I sit alone and watch the clock 
Trying to collect my thoughts 
All I think about is you 

And so I cry myself to sleep 
And hope the devil I don`t meet 
In the dreams that I live through 

Believe in me 
I know you've waited for so long 
Believe in me 
Sometimes the weak become the strong 
Believe in me 
This life's not always what it seems 
Believe in me 
Cause I was made for chasing dreams 

All the smiles you've had to fake 
And all the xxxx you've had to take 
Just to meet us here again 

I never have the things to say 
To make it all just go away 
To make it all just disappear 

Believe in me 
I know you've waited for so long 
Believe in me 
Sometimes the weak become the strong 
Believe in me 
This life's not always what it seems 
Believe in me 
Cause I was made for chasing dreams 

It's my life 
It's my choice 
Hear my words 
Here my voice 
And just believe 

I sit alone and watch the clock 
Trying to collect my thoughts 
And all I think about is you 

If you believe in me 
Life's not always what it seems 
Believe in me 
Cause I was made for chasing dreams 

Believe in me 
I know you've waited for so long 
Believe in me 
Sometimes the weak become the strong 
Believe in me 
This life's not always what it seems 
Believe in me 
Cause I was made for chasing dreams


----------



## frozenrain

Joe  "all that I am'




YouTube - JOe - All that i am



YouTube - Joe - The Love Scene


----------



## frozenrain

James Morrison
Is anyone home?




When this life seems superficial sometimes... It is not that old but I like it!


----------



## Dye Tied

I'm on an Offspring kick


----------



## Dye Tied

I don't have time to make a travel CD before tomorrow


----------



## Dye Tied

Wake up So.Md.!


----------



## morningbell

Youll never see the courage I know
Its colors richness wont appear within your view
Ill never glow - the way that you glow
Your presence dominates the judgements made on you

But as the scenery grows, I see in different lights
The shades and shadows undulate in my perception
My feelings swell and stretch; I see from greater heights
I understand what I am still too proud to mention - to you

Youll say you understand, but you dont understand
Youll say youd never give up seeing eye to eye
But never is a promise, and you cant afford to lie

Youll never touch - these things that I hold
The skin of my emotions lies beneath my own
Youll never feel the heat of this soul
My fever burns me deeper than Ive ever shown 

But as the scenery grows, I see in different lights
The shades and shadows undulate in my perception
My feelings swell and stretch, I see from greater heights
I realize what I am now too smart to mention - to you

Youll say you understand, youll never understand
Ill say Ill never wake up knowing how or why
I dont know what to believe in, you dont know who I am
Youll say I need appeasing when I start to cry
But never is a promise and Ill never need a lie


----------



## toppick08

*RIP John...*


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## frozenrain

kate bush  'Running up that Hill'


----------



## toppick08

*George......*


----------



## mAlice

I was listening to the Dusk til Dawn soundtrack yesterday.  I get a kick outta' this song.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## mAlice

This just makes me giggle...


----------



## Dye Tied




----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


>



Cool song...


----------



## morningbell

frozenrain said:


> kate bush  'Running up that Hill'



  

My favorite Kate Bush song (still gives me chills and gets me all misty eyed when I hear it!).....


----------



## morningbell

*Thanks a lot frozen!*

I'm on a Kate Bush kick 


Then Id taken the kiss of seedcake back from his mouth
Going deep south, go down, mmh, yes,
Took six big wheels and rolled our bodies
Off of howth head and into the flesh, mmh, yes,

He said I was a flower of the mountain, yes,
But now Ive powers oer a womans body, yes.

Stepping out of the page into the sensual world.
Stepping out...

To where the water and the earth caress
And the down of a peach says mmh, yes,
Do I look for those millionaires
Like a machiavellian girl would
When I could wear a sunset? mmh, yes,

And how wed wished to live in the sensual world
You dont need words--just one kiss, then another.

Stepping out of the page into the sensual world
Stepping out, off the page, into the sensual world.

And then our arrows of desire rewrite the speech, mmh, yes,
And then he whispered would i, mmh, yes,
Be safe, mmh, yes, from mountain flowers? 
And at first with the charm around him, mmh, yes,
He loosened it so if it slipped between my breasts
Hed rescue it, mmh, yes,
And his spark took life in my hand and, mmh, yes,
I said, mmh, yes,
But not yet, mmh, yes,
Mmh, yes.



Oh and of course I'm going to  now that I found this gem.....


----------



## morningbell

Sorry for that influx of estrogen.... what I really wanted to post when I came to this thread just now, my jam.
This one goes out to all them shorties


----------



## 4d2008

I need to come into this thread more often. Never heard of kate bush but she is great. or at least so far, Ill check out the rest of these vids now.


----------



## 4d2008




----------



## frozenrain

morningbell said:


> I'm on a Kate Bush kick
> 
> 
> Then Id taken the kiss of seedcake back from his mouth
> Going deep south, go down, mmh, yes,
> Took six big wheels and rolled our bodies
> Off of howth head and into the flesh, mmh, yes,
> 
> He said I was a flower of the mountain, yes,
> But now Ive powers oer a womans body, yes.
> 
> Stepping out of the page into the sensual world.
> Stepping out...
> 
> To where the water and the earth caress
> And the down of a peach says mmh, yes,
> Do I look for those millionaires
> Like a machiavellian girl would
> When I could wear a sunset? mmh, yes,
> 
> And how wed wished to live in the sensual world
> You dont need words--just one kiss, then another.
> 
> Stepping out of the page into the sensual world
> Stepping out, off the page, into the sensual world.
> 
> And then our arrows of desire rewrite the speech, mmh, yes,
> And then he whispered would i, mmh, yes,
> Be safe, mmh, yes, from mountain flowers?
> And at first with the charm around him, mmh, yes,
> He loosened it so if it slipped between my breasts
> Hed rescue it, mmh, yes,
> And his spark took life in my hand and, mmh, yes,
> I said, mmh, yes,
> But not yet, mmh, yes,
> Mmh, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and of course I'm going to  now that I found this gem.....



 Yay I am glad you love Kate Bush.She is such an amazing singer,writer and performer.
Do you like the big sky? 






This is a fab song 
'Moments of Pleasure' She is so quirky and beautiful and talented


So thanks Morningbell .Sometimes we are two peas in a pod


----------



## frozenrain

4d2008 said:


> I need to come into this thread more often. Never heard of kate bush but she is great. or at least so far, Ill check out the rest of these vids now.



hey a kiss for you too


----------



## morningbell

frozenrain said:


> Yay I am glad you love Kate Bush.She is such an amazing singer,writer and performer.
> Do you like the big sky?
> 
> This is a fab song
> 'Moments of Pleasure' She is so quirky and beautiful and talented
> 
> 
> So thanks Morningbell .Sometimes we are two peas in a pod



I started making an all female playlist on playlist.com which I'm going to eventually add to my ipod.  I love Kate, she warms me on cold days and reminds me that I am such a beautiful woman.  Thank YOU frozen!


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> I started making an all female playlist on playlist.com which I'm going to eventually add to my ipod. I love Kate, she warms me on cold days and *reminds me that I am such a beautiful woman.* Thank YOU frozen!


Your gorgeous Morningbell.


----------



## frozenrain

morningbell said:


> I started making an all female playlist on playlist.com which I'm going to eventually add to my ipod.  I love Kate, she warms me on cold days and reminds me that I am such a beautiful woman.  Thank YOU frozen!



You are beautiful Morningbell!I need to download some stuff too!.

This is a  really beautiful song !!
YouTube - Kate Bush - And So Is Love


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> Your gorgeous Morningbell.





frozenrain said:


> You are beautiful Morningbell!I need to download some stuff too!.
> 
> This is a  really beautiful song !!
> YouTube - Kate Bush - And So Is Love


----------



## toppick08

*Dio.......*


----------



## morningbell




----------



## 4d2008




----------



## toppick08

*Oh Boy........*


----------



## frozenrain

Chris Isaak 'Blue Hotel'


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



That was a very emotional


----------



## toppick08

Crazy........Waylon


----------



## toppick08




----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>



very nice


----------



## morningbell




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

*Old School......*

Triumph.....


----------



## Agee

whoa, black betty (bam-A-lam) 
whoa, black betty (bam-A-lam) 
Black betty had a child (bam-A-lam) 
The damn thing gone wild (bam-A-lam) 
She said "I'm worrin' outta my mind" (bam-A-lam) 
The damn thing gone blind (bam-A-lam) 
I said oh black betty (bam-A-lam) 
whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam) 


whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam) 
whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam) 
She really gets me high (bam-BA-lam) 
You know that's no lie (bam-BA-lam) 
She's so rock steady (bam-BA-lam) 
She's always ready (bam-BA-lam) 
whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam) 
whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam) 


Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam) 
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam) 
She's from birmingham (bam-BA-lam) 
Way down in alabam' (bam-BA-lam) 
Well' shes shakin' that thing (bam-BA-lam) 
Boy she makes me sing (bam-BA-lam) 
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam) 
Whoa, black betty 
BAM-BA-LAM


----------



## Agee

The days grow short, the nights are gone
Since you were here, I cant go on
I cried for you, to no avail
Now my life runs cold when the night winds wail
But I cheat the hangman, cheated him many times before
The bell that tolls the hour has turned sweet lips to sour
Yes, I cheat the hangman and even when life has flown away
I leave a kiss behind

The rain that fell upon my stone
Like tears you cry I shared alone
I walk the night, I cannot sleep
The love you spend you cannot reap

The glow of love will then shine
Lighted windows stare at the lonely stranger there returning home
Only lighted windows stare at the lonely stranger there returning home


----------



## Agee

This train Im on is right on time
In the mornin Ill be there
Its been so long since I held her in my arms
Im goin back where I belong
Where a love will always keep me safe from harm

This train Im on is right on time
Now I know Im on my way
I can hear that whistle blow all down the line
And as the towns go rollin by
I can almost smell the wind blow through the pines
And theyll all be out to meet me
cause theres no place where they treat you quite so fine

Well Ive been all around and I know theres no place better
Sun is gonna shine again in my back door
Each time the wheels go round
Im closer to the one Ive waited for


----------



## Agee

Im sittin in my room, Im starin out my window
And I wonder where youve gone
Thinking back on the happy hours just before the dawn
Outside the wind is blowin
It seems to call your name again
Where have you gone

City streets and lonely highways
I travel down
My car is empty and the radio just seems to bring me down
Im just tryin to find me
A pretty smile that I can get into
Its true, Im lost without you

Another lonely park, another sunday
Why is it life turns out that way
Just when you think you got a good thing
It seems to slip away

Its warm outside, no clouds are in the sky
But I need a place to go and hide
I keep it to myself
I dont want nobody else
To see me cryin all those tears in my eyes

Another park, another sunday
Why is it life turns out that way
Just when you think you got a good thing
It seems to slip away
Another park, another sunday
Its dark and empty thanks to you
I got to get myself together
But its hard to do


----------



## frozenrain

Marillion  ' Kayleigh'


----------



## morningbell

Thanks Frozen!  You started my Ska, Skank, Reggae kick


----------



## frozenrain

morningbell you were busy-you can tell I like a variety of music !

Lesley Gore  'It's my party"


The backing girls were funky!


----------



## kom526

Two from WHO?!?


That's right, Michael Nesmith of "The Monkees" fame, the only one with any real talent.


----------



## kom526

My green brother Chris would have loved this one.

Semper Fi, buddy.


----------



## morningbell

One of my favorite Wailers' jam....


----------



## toppick08

Airgasm said:


> whoa, black betty (bam-A-lam)
> whoa, black betty (bam-A-lam)
> Black betty had a child (bam-A-lam)
> The damn thing gone wild (bam-A-lam)
> She said "I'm worrin' outta my mind" (bam-A-lam)
> The damn thing gone blind (bam-A-lam)
> I said oh black betty (bam-A-lam)
> whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
> 
> 
> whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
> whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
> She really gets me high (bam-BA-lam)
> You know that's no lie (bam-BA-lam)
> She's so rock steady (bam-BA-lam)
> She's always ready (bam-BA-lam)
> whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
> whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
> 
> 
> Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
> She's from birmingham (bam-BA-lam)
> Way down in alabam' (bam-BA-lam)
> Well' shes shakin' that thing (bam-BA-lam)
> Boy she makes me sing (bam-BA-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
> Whoa, black betty
> BAM-BA-LAM


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Tangerine - Led Zeppelin


----------



## meangirl

You change your mind 
Like a girl changes clothes 
Yeah, you pee a mess like a ##### 
I would know 

Yeah, you always think 
Always speak cryptically 
I should know 
That you're no good for me 

'Cause you're hot then you're cold 
You're yes then you're no 
You're in and you're out 
You're up and you're down 
You're wrong when it's right 
It's black and it's white 
We fight, we break up 
We kiss, we make up 

You, you don't really wanna stay, no 
You, but you don't really wanna go, oh 

'Cause you're hot then you're cold 
You're yes then you're no 
You're in and you're out 
You're up and you're down 

We used to be just like twins, so in sync 
The same energy now's a dead battery 
Used to laugh 'bout nothing 
Now you're plain boring 
I should know 
That you're not gonna change 

'Cause you're hot then you're cold 
You're yes then you're no 
You're in and you're out 
You're up and you're down 
You're wrong when it's right 
It's black and it's white 
We fight, we break up 
We kiss, we make up 

You, you don't really wanna stay, no 
You, but you don't really wanna go, oh 

Someone call the doctor 
Got a case of a love bipolar 
Stuck on a rollercoaster 
Can't get off this ride 

You change your mind 
Like a girl changes clothes 

'Cause you're hot then you're cold 
You're yes then you're no 
You're in and you're out 
You're up and you're down 
You're wrong when it's right 
It's black and it's white 
We fight, we break up 
We kiss, we make up 

You, you don't really wanna stay, no 
You, but you don't really wanna go, oh 

'Cause you're hot then you're cold 
You're yes then you're no 
You're in and you're out 
You're up and you're down, down, down, down...


----------



## meangirl




----------



## meangirl

*Linda*


----------



## meangirl

*Hell Yeah!!!*



It was 1989, my thoughts were short my hair was long
Caught somewhere between a boy and man
She was seventeen and she was far from in-between
It was summertime in Northern Michigan
Ahh Ahh Ahh
Ahh Ahh Ahh

Splashing through the sand bar
Talking by the campfire
It's the simple things in life, like when and where
We didn't have no internet
But man I never will forget
The way the moonlight shined upon her hair

_[Chorus:]_
And we were trying different things
We were smoking funny things
Making love out by the lake to our favorite song
Sipping whiskey out the bottle, not thinking 'bout tomorrow
Singing Sweet home Alabama all summer long
Singing Sweet home Alabama all summer long

Catching Walleye from the dock
Watching the waves roll off the rocks
She'll forever hold a spot inside my soul
We'd blister in the sun
We couldn't wait for night to come
To hit that sand and play some rock and roll

While we were trying different things
And we were smoking funny things
Making love out by the lake to our favorite song
Sipping whiskey out the bottle, not thinking 'bout tomorrow
Singing Sweet Home Alabama all summer long
Singing Sweet Home Alabama all summer long

Now nothing seems as strange as when the leaves began to change
Or how we thought those days would never end
Sometimes I'll hear that song and I'll start to sing along
And think man I'd love to see that girl again

_[Repeat Chorus x2]_

Singing Sweet Home Alabama all summer long
Singing Sweet Home Alabama all summer long
Singing Sweet Home Alabama all summer long
Singing Sweet Home Alabama all summer long


----------



## meangirl

*Crazy #####*


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## kom526

No skills here...


Bunch of hacks...


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Neil Young - Like A Hurricane


----------



## Rael

Thanksgiving Day song...


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## FireBrand

...


----------



## WidowLady06

meangirl said:


> You change your mind
> Like a girl changes clothes
> Yeah, you *PMS* like a #####
> I would know



:fixed:


----------



## toppick08




----------



## FireBrand

*Stillwater - 'MindBender'*


----------



## toppick08

Doobies...


----------



## FireBrand

*Doobie Bros. - 'Clear as the driven snow' (live)*


----------



## toppick08

*ty*



FireBrand said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

Bangles 'Walk Like an Eygptian'


----------



## meangirl

VV, this is for you, girlfriend... 



"What's Up"

25 years of my life and still
I'm trying to get up that great big hill of hope
for a destination
I realized quickly when I knew I should
that the world was made up of this brotherhood of man
for whatever that means

chorus:
'n so I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed
just to get it all out what's in my head
'n I, I'm feeling a little peculiar
'n so I wake in the morning and I step outside
'n I take a deep breath
'n I get real high
'n I scream from the top of my lungs
what's goin' on
and I say hey-ey-ey... (jodel-di-dodel...)
and I said hey what's going on
and I say hey... etc. (uh! uu-uuhu-huhuuuu...)
I said hey what's going on

and I try, oh my God do I try
I try all the time
in this institution
and I pray, oh my God do I pray
I pray ev'ry single day
for a revolution

(chorus)

25 years of my life and still
I'm trying to get up that great big hill of hope
for a destination
_________________


----------



## Rael

Kudos to vzqk50 (a youtube member), he's created a lot of good music videos up on youtube. A great Yes song.

*Wonderous Stories*
I awoke this morning
love laid me down by a river.
Drifting I turned on upstream
Bound for my forgiver.
In the giving of my eyes to see your face.
Sound did silence me
leaving no trace.
I beg to leave, to hear your wonderous stories.
Beg to hear your wonderous stories.

He spoke of lands not far
or lands they were in his mind.
Of fusion captured high
where reason captured his time.
In no time at all he took me to the gate.
In haste I quickly checked the time.
if I was late I had to leave to hear your wonderous stories.
Had to hear your wonderous stories.

Hearing
Hearing
Hearing your wonderous stories.
Hearing your wonderous stories.
It is no lie I can see deeply into the future.
Imagine everything
You're close
and were you there to stand
so cautiously at first and then so high.
As he spoke my spirit climbed into the sky.
I bid it to return
to hear your wonderous stories.
Return to hear your wonderous stories.

Hearing,
Hearing,
Hearing,
Hearing,
Hearing,


----------



## mAlice

this has been bouncing around in my head for days...


----------



## virgovictoria

*Angel - Sarah McLachlan*

Spend all your time waiting
For that second chance
For a break that would make it okay
Theres always one reason
To feel not good enough
And its hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction
Oh beautiful release
Memory seeps from my veins
Let me be empty
And weightless and maybe
Ill find some peace tonight

In the arms of an angel
Fly away from here
From this dark cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you fear
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
Youre in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort there

So tired of the straight line
And everywhere you turn
Theres vultures and thieves at your back
And the storm keeps on twisting
You keep on building the lie
That you make up for all that you lack
It dont make no difference
Escaping one last time
Its easier to believe in this sweet madness oh
This glorious sadness that brings me to my knees

In the arms of an angel
Fly away from here
From this dark cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you fear
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
Youre in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort there
Youre in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort here


----------



## frozenrain

David Perry "the Crying Game'
 I thinking about an old t.v programe that had this song as the sound track.


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## morningbell

*Ultimate girlie music*



I want to hold the hand inside you
I want to take a breath thats true
I look to you and I see nothing
I look to you to see the truth
You live your life
You go in shadows
Youll come apart and youll go black
Some kind of night into your darkness
Colors your eyes with whats not there.

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think its strange you never knew

A strangers light comes on slowly
A strangers heart without a home
You put your hands into your head
And then smiles cover your heart

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think its strange you never knew

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think its strange you never knew
I think its strange you never knew



Well I think I see another side
Maybe just another light that shines
And I look over now through the door
And I still belong to no one else
Maybe I hold you to blame for all the reasons that you left.
And close my eyes till I see your surprise
And youre leaving before my time.
Baby wont you change your mind?
Surely dont stay long Im missing you now.
Its like I told you Im over you somehow
Before I close the door
I need to hear you say goodbye.
Baby wont you change your mind?
I guess that hasnt changed someone
Maybe nobody else could understand
I guess that you believe you are a woman
And that I am someone elses man
But just before I see that you leave
I want you to hold on to things that you said
Baby I wish I were dead.
Surely dont stay long Im missing you now.
Its like I told you Im over you somehow
Before I close the door
I need to hear you say goodbye
Baby wont you change your mind?


----------



## toppick08




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## Dye Tied

song. Makes me want to  




What's with disabling the embedding?


----------



## morningbell

Dye Tied said:


> song. Makes me want to
> 
> What's with disabling the embedding?




I love that song also.
I enjoyed watching you AV and listening to the song.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Tony Bennett - I Left My Heart In San Francisco


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Tony Bennett - I Left My Heart In San Francisco



Aaaaaa... that explains the "unapproachable #####" thingy...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Aaaaaa... that explains the "unapproachable #####" thingy...




Actually, just a bit sentimental.  Tuned in to KFOG this morning only to find out that Dave Morey, the morning DJ for the last 26 years retired today.  I was able to catch his last show.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Actually, just a bit sentimental.  Tuned in to KFOG this morning only to find out that Dave Morey, the morning DJ for the last 26 years retired today.  I was able to catch his last show.



Well, at least you were able to hear his goodbye show.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Well, at least you were able to hear his goodbye show.



I know.

It was also the memorial for Myrtle episode on All My Children.  

:feelingabitsappytoday:


----------



## Dye Tied

morningbell said:


> I love that song also.
> I enjoyed watching you AV and listening to the song.



I do NOT want to think of the Peanuts characters doin' the :bangbangbang:


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Mark Knopfler - What It Is


----------



## Dye Tied

Love her voice


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Dire Straits - Romeo And Juliet


----------



## Dye Tied

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Dire Straits - Romeo And Juliet



Love that song and Tunnel of Love


----------



## RoseRed

Dye Tied said:


> Love that song and Tunnel of Love



Anything Dire Straits.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - THE ROLLING STONES -"SHES SO COLD"


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Rael

Ain't this a great song? Bill Withers...Ain't No Sunshine...studio version.


----------



## PulseStart

Early in the evenin just about supper time,
Over by the courthouse theyre starting to unwind.
Four kids on the corner trying to bring you up.
Willy picks a tune out and he blows it on the harp.

Chorus:
Down on the corner, out in the street,
Willy and the poorboys are playin;
Bring a nickel; tap your feet.

Rooster hits the washboard and people just got to smile,
Blinky, thumps the gut bass and solos for a while.
Poorboy twangs the rhythm out on his kalamazoo.
Willy goes into a dance and doubles on kazoo.

Chorus

Chorus

You dont need a penny just to hang around,
But if youve got a nickel, wont you lay your money down?
Over on the corner theres a happy noise.
People come from all around to watch the magic boy.

Chorus


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - The Lawrence Welk Show: Chicken Dance


----------



## sunflower




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## PulseStart




----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - The Lawrence Welk Show: Chicken Dance



  :cluckcluck:


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> Ain't this a great song? Bill Withers...Ain't No Sunshine...studio version.


----------



## PulseStart




----------



## morningbell

*Tracy Bonham - Mother Mother*


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

*nice..*


----------



## morningbell




----------



## toppick08

*Arlo..*


----------



## Rael

*Everybody gets a second chance*

A single failure
A little slip
A misdemeanour
A little trip
Does this condemn me
Lock me away?
Before you turn the key
I have one more thing to say
To make amends
Maybe be friends

Chorus:

Everybody gets a second chance
The Circumstance to
say I'm sorry
I'd like to tell
you in advance
Take my chance and tell you
I'm sorry too

A little stumble
[ Find more Lyrics at MIKE & THE MECHANICS Lyrics - EVERYBODY GETS A SECOND CHANCE ]
A little fall
Inconsequential
Nothing At All
Now there was someone
I heard him say
That the best laid plans
Sometimes go astray
So don't be surprised
If I offer you no alibis

(Chorus)

Everybody gets a second chance
The circumstance to
say I'm sorry
I'd like to tell
you in advance
I'll take my chance
and tell you I
Take my chance and tell you
I love you

(Chorus x2)

Everybody wants a
Everybody needs a
Everybody gets a second chance


----------



## PulseStart

You're alone above the street somewhere
Wondering how you'll ever count out there

You can walk, you can talk, you can fight
But inside you've got something to write
In your hand you hold your only friend
Never spend your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen

When you take up a pencil and sharpen it up
When you're kicking the fence and still nothing will budge
When the words are immobile until you sit down
Never feel they're worth keeping, they're not easily found
Then you know in some strange, unexplainable way
You must really have something
Jumping, thumping, fighting, hiding away
Important to say

When you sing through the verse and you end in a scream
And you swear and you curse 'cause the rhyming ain't clean
But it suddenly comes after years of delay
You pick up your guitar, you can suddenly play
When your fingers are bleeding and the knuckles are white
Then you can be sure, you can open the door
Get off of the floor tonight
You have something to write

When you want to complain, there's no one can stop you
But when your music proclaims, there's no one can top you
You are wearing you heart on your jumping feet
You've got a head start away from the street

But is that what you want, to be rich and be gone?
Could be there's just one thing left in the end
Your guitar and your pen

When you sing to your mum, and you hum and you croon
And she says that she'd like it "with more of a tune"
And you smash your guitar at the end of the bed
Then you stick it together and start writing again
And you know that it won't be too long 'til your back
To bring her some money, she's calling you "honey"
Stashed in a bloody great sack
In your Cadillac

You're alone
You're alone

You're alone above the street somewhere
Wondering how you'll ever count out there

You can walk, you can talk, you can fight
But inside you've got something to write
In your hand you hold your only friend
Never spend your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen
Your guitar or your pen

Never spend your guitar or your pen


----------



## PulseStart

Deep in the back of my mind is an unrealized sound
Every feeling I get from the street says it soon could be found
When I hear the cold lies of the pusher, I know it exists
It's confirmed in the eyes of the kids, emphasized with their fists

But the high has to rise from the low
Like volcanoes explode through the snow
The mosquito's sting brings a dream
But the poison's derange

The music must change
For we're chewing a bone
We soared like the sparrow hawk flied
Then we dropped like a stone
Like the tide and the waves
Growing slowly in range
Crushing mountains as old as the Earth
So the music must change

Sometimes at night, I wake up and my body's like ice
The sound of the running wild stallion, the noise of the mice
And I wondered if then I could hear into all of your dreams
I realize now it was really the sound of your screams

But death always leads into life
But the street fighter swallows the knife
Am I so crazy to feel that it's here prearranged?

The music must change
It's gets higher and higher
Smouldering like leaves in the 1
Then it bursts into fire
Its rhythm grows strong
It's so new and so strange
Like bells in the clouds, then again
The music must change

But is this song so different?
Am I doing it all again?
It may have been done before
But then music's an open door

Deep in the back of my is an unrealized sound
Every feeling I get from the street says it soon could be found
When I hear the cold lies of the pusher, I know it exists
It's confirmed in the eyes of the kids, emphasized with their fists

But the high has to rise from the low
Like volcanoes explode through the snow
The mosquito's sting brings a dream
But the poison's derange

The music must change
For we're chewing a bone
We soared like the sparrow hawk flied
Then we dropped like a stone
Like the tide and the waves
Growing slowly in range
Crushing mountains as old as the Earth
So the music must change


----------



## PulseStart

Wide awake in the middle of the night
I wonder how she's feelin'
Is it just a trick of the light
Or is her ceiling peeling?

She's sitting up in bed, shakin' her head
At a copy of "True Confessions"
Ooh, it must seem like a fairy tale
To a woman of her profession

But was I all right? (was I all right?)
Did I take you to the height of ecstasy?
Was I all right? (was I all right?)
Did a shadow of emotion cross your face
Or was it just another trick of the light?

But was I all right? (was I all right?)
Did I take you to the height of ecstasy?
Was I all right? (was I all right?)
Did a shadow of emotion cross your face
Or was it just another trick of the light?

Come on, tell me
What's a nice girl like you doin' in a place like this?
They don't make girls like you no more
And I'd like to get to know you
On closer terms than this
But I guess you've heard it all before

Lady of the night
Won't you steal away with me?
Lady of the night
Won't you steal away with me?

The money's lyin' on the floor, she looks at me
Shakes her head and sighs
Out of time, out the door
Red light shinin' in my eyes

But was I all right? (was I all right?)
Did I take you to the height of ecstasy?
Was I all right? (was I all right?)
Did a shadow of emotion cross your face

All right?
But was I all right?
All right?


----------



## PulseStart

*Back to the Rollin' Pin(wife)*


Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

I woke up in a Soho doorway
A policeman knew my name
He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
If you can get up and walk away"

I staggered back to the underground
And the breeze blew back my hair
I remember throwin' punches around
And preachin' from my chair

[chorus:]
Well, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
Tell me, who are you? (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)
'Cause I really wanna know (Who are you? Who, who, who, who?)

I took the tube back out of town
Back to the Rollin' Pin
I felt a little like a dying clown
With a streak of Rin Tin Tin

I stretched back and I hiccupped
And looked back on my busy day
Eleven hours in the Tin Pan
God, there's got to be another way

Who are you?
Ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ooh wa ...

Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?
Who are you?
Who, who, who, who?

[chorus]

I know there's a place you walked
Where love falls from the trees
My heart is like a broken cup
I only feel right on my knees

I spit out like a sewer hole
Yet still recieve your kiss
How can I measure up to anyone now
After such a love as this?


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

PulseStart said:


> A policeman knew my name
> He said "You can go sleep at home tonight
> If you can get up and walk away"



What an appropriatte song for you


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Tonight, Tonight - The Smashing Pumpkins

One of my most favoritist videos and song.


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - The Killers - Mr. Brightside

Another...


----------



## jazz lady

*So appropriate...*



I waited 'til I saw the sun 
I don't know why I didn't come 
I left you by the house of fun 
I don't know why I didn't come 
I don't know why I didn't come 

When I saw the break of day 
I wished that I could fly away 
Instead of kneeling in the sand 
Catching teardrops in my hand 

My heart is drenched in wine 
But you'll be on my mind 
Forever 

Out across the endless sea 
I would die in ecstasy 
But I'll be a bag of bones 
Driving down the road alone 

My heart is drenched in wine 
But you'll be on my mind 
Forever 

Something has to make you run 
I don't know why I didn't come 
I feel as empty as a drum 
I don't know why I didn't come 
I don't know why I didn't come


----------



## Dye Tied

Toe tappin' on a rainy day


----------



## Dye Tied




----------



## toppick08




----------



## jazz lady

I see nothing in your eyes
And the more I see the Less I like
Is it over yet?
In my head?

I know nothing of your kind
And I won't reveal your evil mind
Is it over yet? 
I can't win

So sacrifice yourself
And let me have what's left
I know that I can find
A fire in your eyes
I'm goin all the way
Get away, please

You take the breath right out of me
you left a hole where my heart should be
You've gotta fight just to make it through
Cause I will be the death of you

This will be all over soon
Pour the salt into the open wound
Is it over yet?
Let me in

So sacrifice yourself
And let me have what's left
I know that I can find 
A fire in your eyes
I'm goin all the way
Get away, please

You take the breath right out of me
you left a hole where my heart should be
You've gotta fight just to make it through
Cause I will be the death of you

(take take take)

I'm waiting
I'm praying
Realize
Start hating
You take the breath right out of me
you left a hole where my heart should be
You've gotta fight just to make it through
Cause I will be the death of you


----------



## jazz lady

Memories are just where you laid them 
Dragging the waters til the depths give up their dead 
What did you expect to find? 
Was it something you left behind? 
Don't you remember anything I said when I said, 

Don't fall away and leave me to myself 
Don't fall away and leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands again 
And leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands 
Love lies bleeding 

Oh hold me now I feel contagious 
Am I the only place that you've left to go? 
She cries her life is like 
Some movie in black and white 
Dead actors faking lines, over and over and over again she cries 

Don't fall away and leave me to myself 
Don't fall away and leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands again 
And leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands 
Love lies bleeding 

And I watched as you turned away 
You don't remember, but I do 
You never even tried 

Don't fall away and leave me to myself 
Don't fall away and leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands again 
Leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands again 
Leave love bleeding in my hands, in my hands again, oh


----------



## frozenrain

Frankie Goes To Hollywood   'Relax'(Don't do it)


----------



## toppick08

frozenrain said:


> Frankie Goes To Hollywood   'Relax'(Don't do it)





I think I just.....


----------



## sunflower




----------



## morningbell

sunflower said:


>



Holy crap....  I just had a totally 80s flashback!


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


> I think I just.....






"The Powwer Of Love'


----------



## meangirl

sunflower said:


>


 
 I love this one. I sing it to my youngest, no mickey but close...and a girl.  Oh and I change some of the words.  She loves this one.


----------



## misshelper

sunflower said:


>




yeeeeeeeeeeeee haw



whoooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## meangirl

misshelper said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeee haw
> 
> 
> 
> whoooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## misshelper

sunflower said:


>





meangirl said:


>



What? :shrug:


----------



## meangirl

misshelper said:


> What? :shrug:


 


Damn youngin'!!!


----------



## misshelper

meangirl said:


> Damn youngin'!!!



 My neice has a cheerleader doll that cheers and says yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haw....whhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooo hooooooooooooo. Cracks me up.


----------



## meangirl

misshelper said:


> My neice has a cheerleader doll that cheers and says yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haw....whhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooo hooooooooooooo. Cracks me up.


 
Fine.  You are just mean tonight. Like everyone else.


----------



## misshelper

meangirl said:


> Fine.  You are just mean tonight. Like everyone else.


 Snap out of it.


----------



## meangirl

misshelper said:


> Snap out of it.


 
Meanass.


----------



## UncleBacon

my sisters had hey mickie on vinal and I use to have aerosmith on vinal...wish I knew what happened to all my old records


----------



## UncleBacon

vinals are great except for the size


----------



## toppick08




----------



## morningbell

UncleBacon said:


> my sisters had hey mickie on vinal and I use to have aerosmith on vinal...wish I knew what happened to all my old records



v-i-n-y-l 

you big dummy!


----------



## morningbell

MAKE IT STOP!!!!
I can't get this out of my head. CURSE YOU 1st WAVE CHANNEL 44 XM RADIO!!!


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - West Side Story-America


----------



## frozenrain

'Chattanooga Choo Choo' Glen Miller Orchestra


----------



## frozenrain

Joe "what if a woman'


----------



## frozenrain

The Style Council


'you're  the Best Thing'


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - West Side Story-America







Could be! 
Who knows? 
There's something due any day; 
I will know right away, 
Soon as it shows. 
It may come cannonballing down through the sky, 
Gleam in its eye, 
Bright as a rose! 

Who knows? 
It's only just out of reach, 
Down the block, on a beach, 
Under a tree. 
I got a feeling there's a miracle due, 
Gonna come true, 
Coming to me! 

Could it be? Yes, it could. 
Something's coming, something good, 
If I can wait! 
Something's coming, I don't know what it is, 
But it is 
Gonna be great! 

With a click, with a shock, 
Phone'll jingle, door'll knock, 
Open the latch! 
Something's coming, don't know when, but it's soon; 
Catch the moon, 
One-handed catch! 

Around the corner, 
Or whistling down the river, 
Come on, deliver 
To me! 
Will it be? Yes, it will. 
Maybe just by holding still, 
It'll be there! 

Come on, something, come on in, don't be shy, 
Meet a guy, 
Pull up a chair! 
The air is humming, 
And something great is coming! 
Who knows? 
It's only just out of reach, 
Down the block, on a beach, 
Maybe tonight . . .


----------



## morningbell

*Don't you feel like tryin something new?*

you don't do the things that I do, you want to do things I can't do....


----------



## MysticalMom

I love the drums in this song....

*Waiting For My Ruca*

On the east side,
Thats where I met my ramona,
I wanna go to a party,
Thats what she said,
Lonely, thats what Ive been,
Heres my telephone number call me

And to a party, a house party,
Whole loop a people just rally round me
And love, she send a message of love

She said
I love up the way you move, I love the way you rap
(bo, bo)
Ramona please step back

Now shes my ruca, Im barely waiting for my hina.

She moved from long beach down to l.a.
Right now shes selling oranges by the freeway.
I wanna know, ramona am I the only one? tell me

And she said-
Your not the only one, but your the best, bradley
(bo,bo)

And now Im waiting for my ruca
And I barely pulled up with my hina

I know tonight Ill be behind her
Dont #### around with my hina


----------



## Dye Tied

*A rockin' Kenny Rogers,back in the day*

Way before his cheekbones ended up behind his ears, when acid was popular and he became country...


----------



## frozenrain

Omar 'There's nothing like this"





I love this song too

YouTube - Say Nothing


Be Thankful This song is beautiful and it does remind me to be thankful especially at the mo!


----------



## toppick08

*3 Lock Box..*


----------



## morningbell

*The greatest love song ever written.*


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - The Tubes doing White Punks On Dope


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Roxy Music - More than this


----------



## cattitude

*Hey Vinnie!!*

Just for you, baby!


----------



## morningbell

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Roxy Music - More than this


----------



## toppick08




----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> Just for you, baby!


----------



## Dye Tied

cattitude said:


> Just for you, baby!



Oh dear  I have tears


----------



## toppick08




----------



## frozenrain

'Sagt mir wo die  blumen sind'

Marlene Dietrich



I think I prefer Joan Baez singing it.....


----------



## frozenrain

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## frozenrain

Morningbell for you.


----------



## toppick08

*Sammy........*

again........


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly with his song


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

*Ozzy.*


----------



## PulseStart

*Rubin Carter was...*

guilty as sin, but this is a great song.


Pistol shots ring out in the barroom night
Enter patty valentine from the upper hall.
She sees the bartender in a pool of blood,
Cries out, my god, they killed them all!
Here comes the story of the hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Three bodies lyin there does patty see
And another man named bello, movin around mysteriously.
I didnt do it, he says, and he throws up his hands
I was only robbin the register, I hope you understand.
I saw them leavin, he says, and he stops
One of us had better call up the cops.
And so patty calls the cops
And they arrive on the scene with their red lights flashin
In the hot new jersey night.

Meanwhile, far away in another part of town
Rubin carter and a couple of friends are drivin around.
Number one contender for the middleweight crown
Had no idea what kinda #### was about to go down
When a cop pulled him over to the side of the road
Just like the time before and the time before that.
In paterson thats just the way things go.
If youre black you might as well not show up on the street
less you wanna draw the heat.

Alfred bello had a partner and he had a rap for the cops.
Him and arthur dexter bradley were just out prowlin around
He said, I saw two men runnin out, they looked like middleweights
They jumped into a white car with out-of-state plates.
And miss patty valentine just nodded her head.
Cop said, wait a minute, boys, this ones not dead
So they took him to the infirmary
And though this man could hardly see
They told him that he could identify the guilty men.

Four in the mornin and they haul rubin in,
Take him to the hospital and they bring him upstairs.
The wounded man looks up through his one dyin eye
Says, whad you bring him in here for? he aint the guy!
Yes, heres the story of the hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.

Four months later, the ghettos are in flame,
Rubins in south america, fightin for his name
While arthur dexter bradleys still in the robbery game
And the cops are puttin the screws to him, lookin for somebody to blame.
Remember that murder that happened in a bar?
Remember you said you saw the getaway car?
You think youd like to play ball with the law?
Think it might-a been that fighter that you saw runnin that night?
Dont forget that you are white.

Arthur dexter bradley said, Im really not sure.
Cops said, a poor boy like you could use a break
We got you for the motel job and were talkin to your friend bello
Now you dont wanta have to go back to jail, be a nice fellow.
Youll be doin society a favor.
That sonofa##### is brave and gettin braver.
We want to put his ass in stir
We want to pin this triple murder on him
He aint no gentleman jim.

Rubin could take a man out with just one punch
But he never did like to talk about it all that much.
Its my work, hed say, and I do it for pay
And when its over Id just as soon go on my way
Up to some paradise
Where the trout streams flow and the air is nice
And ride a horse along a trail.
But then they took him to the jailhouse
Where they try to turn a man into a mouse.

All of rubins cards were marked in advance
The trial was a pig-circus, he never had a chance.
The judge made rubins witnesses drunkards from the slums
To the white folks who watched he was a revolutionary bum
And to the black folks he was just a crazy ######.
No one doubted that he pulled the trigger.
And though they could not produce the gun,
The d.a. said he was the one who did the deed
And the all-white jury agreed.

Rubin carter was falsely tried.
The crime was murder one, guess who testified?
Bello and bradley and they both baldly lied
And the newspapers, and BOB DYLAN,they all went along for the ride.
How can the life of such a man
Be in the palm of some fools hand?
To see him obviously framed
Couldnt help but make me feel ashamed to live in a land
Where justice is a game.

Now all the criminals in their coats and their ties
Are free to drink martinis and watch the sun rise
While rubin sits like buddha in a ten-foot cell
An innocent man in a living hell.
Thats the story of the hurricane,
But it wont be over till they clear his name
And give him back the time hes done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Rael

Everyone knows this one....


----------



## toppick08

Top


----------



## toppick08

Da Crue....


----------



## toppick08

One of the best songs ever written......


----------



## toppick08

more......


----------



## jazz lady

Sunday morning rain is falling
Steal some covers share some skin (I like that)
Clouds are shrouding us in moments unforgettable
You twist to fit the mold that I am in

But things just get so crazy
Living life gets hard to do
And I would gladly hit the road
Get up and go if I knew
That someday it would lead me back to you
That someday it would lead me back to you

That may be all I need
In darkness she is all I see
Come and rest your bones with me
Driving slow on Sunday morning
And I never want to leave

Fingers trace your every outline (oh yeah)
Paint a picture with my hands (oh oh)
And back and forth we sway
Like branches in a storm
Change of weather
Still together, waiting
That may be all i need
In darkness she is all I see
Come and rest your bones with me
Driving slow on Sunday morning
And I never want to leave

But things just get so crazy living life gets hard to do
Sunday morning rain is falling and I'm coming home to you,
Singing someday it'll bring me back to you
Find a way to bring myself back home to you

May not know,
That maybe all I need
In darkness she is all I see
Come and rest your bones with me
Driving slow on Sunday morning
Driving slow, yeah yeah, oh yeah yeah
Oh yeah yeah, oh yeah yeah
Oh yeah yeah, oh yeah yeah

There's a flower in your hair
I'm a flower in your hair

Oh Oh, yeah yeah, oh yeah yeah,
Oh, Ohh, Yeah

That may be all I need
In darkness she is all I see
Come and rest your bones with me
Driving slow on Sunday morning
And I never want to leave


----------



## jazz lady

The deception with tact
Just what are you trying to say
You've got a blank face, which irritates
Communicate, pull out your party piece
You see dimensions in two
State your case with black or white
But when one little cross
Leads to shots, grit your teeth
You run for cover so discreet
Why don't they

Do what they say
Say what you mean
One thing leads to another
You told me something wrong
I know I listen too long
But then one thing leads to another

The impression that you sell
Passes in and out like a scent
But the long face that you see
Comes from living close to your fears
If this is up, then I'm up
But you're running out of sight
You've seen your name on the walls
And when one little bump
Leads to shock miss a beat
You run for cover and there's heat
Why don't they

Do what they say
Say what they mean
One thing leads to another
You told me something wrong
I know I listen too long
But then one thing leads to another
One thing leads to another

Then it's easy to believe
Somebody's been lying to me
But when the wrong word
Goes in the right ear
I know you've been lying to me
It's getting rough, off the cuff
I've got to say enough's enough
Bigger the harder, he falls
But when the wrong antidote
Is like a bulge on the throat
You run for cover in the heat
Why don't they

Do what they say
Say what they mean
One thing leads to another
You told me something wrong
I know I listen too long
But then one thing leads to another
One thing leads to another


----------



## jazz lady

*For Vrai...*

the song playing on my drive home Saturday night.  



Relax don't do it
When you want to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
When you want to come

Relax don't do it
When you want to to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Relax don't do it
When you want to suck it to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come
Come-oh oh oh

But shoot it in the right direction
Make making it your intention-ooh yeah
Live those dreams
Scheme those schemes
Got to hit me
Hit me
Hit me with those laser beams

I'm coming
I'm coming-yeah

Relax don't do it
When you want to go to it
Relax don't do it
When you want to come

Relax don't do it
When you want to suck it to it
Relax don't do it (love)
When you want to come
When you want to come
When you want to come
Come-huh

Get it up
The scene of love
Oh feel it

Relax Relax Relax
Higher higher Relax



"What the hell do they MEAN?" ~


----------



## Agee

toppick08 said:


> Top


 
*zz-top at its best... good audio,  thank-you*!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:


> the song playing on my drive home Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to go to it
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to come
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to come
> When you want to come
> 
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to to go to it
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to come
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to suck it to it
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to come
> Come-oh oh oh
> 
> But shoot it in the right direction
> Make making it your intention-ooh yeah
> Live those dreams
> Scheme those schemes
> Got to hit me
> Hit me
> Hit me with those laser beams
> 
> I'm coming
> I'm coming-yeah
> 
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to go to it
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to come
> 
> Relax don't do it
> When you want to suck it to it
> Relax don't do it (love)
> When you want to come
> When you want to come
> When you want to come
> Come-huh
> 
> Get it up
> The scene of love
> Oh feel it
> 
> Relax Relax Relax
> Higher higher Relax
> 
> 
> 
> "What the hell do they MEAN?" ~


 
It's a puzzle, figure out which lyric was repeated the most?


----------



## toppick08

*Matter Of Trust..*


----------



## toppick08

*The Outfield.....*


----------



## kwillia

*Oh, it's been such a long, long time,
Looks like I get you off my mind,
Oh, but I can't,
Just the thought of you,
Turns my whole world,
A misty blue.

Just the mention of your name,
Turns the flicker to a flame,
I think of things we used to do,
Then my whole world,
Turns misty blue.

(chorus)
I should forget you,
Heaven knows I tried,
But, when I say,
"I'm glad we're through."
My heart knows I've lied.*


----------



## toppick08

*Yes.......*

I'm moving through some changes
Ill never be the same
Something you did touched me
There's no one else to blame

The love we had has fallen
The love we used to share
We've given up pretending
As if you didn't care

Change changing places
Root yourself to the ground
Capitalize on this good fortune
One word can bring you round
Changes

I look into the mirror
I see no happiness
All the warmth I gave you
Has turned to emptiness
The love we had has fallen
The love we used to share
You've left me here believing
In love that was'nt there

Change changing places
Root yourself to the ground
Word to the wise - well you get whats coming
One word can bring you round
Changes

When I look into your eyes and try to find out how
There's no way to save it now
And everything I feel
Changes
Keep looking for
Changes
Changes

For some reason you're questioning why
I always believe it gets better
One difference between you and i
Your heart is inside your head

One word from you
One word from me
A clear design on your liberty
Who could believe when love has gone
How we move on like everyone

Only such fools
Only such jealous hearts

Only through love changes come

Change changing places
Root yourself to the ground
Capitalize on this good fortune
One word can bring you round
Changes

One road to loneliness
Its always the same
One road to happiness
Its calling your name

Change changing places - changes
Root yourself to the ground
Capitalize on this good fortune
One word can bring you round
Changes

Change changing places
Changes
Root yourself to the ground
Word to the wise - well you get whats coming
One word - one word can bring you round
Changes


----------



## meangirl

*Janis Joplin!*


----------



## meangirl

meangirl said:


>


 
YouTube - Janis Joplin Me and Bobby Mc Gee


----------



## Baz

*YouTube blocked it so....I'm goin' old school.*

Buy it.  It rocks.


*Foo Fighters / The Pretender*

YouTube - Foo Fighters - The Pretender


Keep you in the dark
You know they all pretend
Keep you in the dark
And so it all began

Send in your skeletons
Sing as their bones come marching in... again
They need you buried deep
The secrets that you keep are at the ready
Are you ready?
I'm finished making sense
Done pleading ignorance
That whole... defense

Spinning infinity, boy
The wheel is spinning me
It's never-ending, never-ending
Same old story

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

In time or so I'm told
I'm just another soul for sale... oh, well
The page is out of print
We are not permanent
We're temporary, temporary
Same old story

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

I'm the voice inside your head
You refuse to hear
I'm the face that you have to face
Mirrored in your stare
I'm what's left, I'm what's right
I'm the enemy
I'm the hand that will take you down
Bring you to your knees

So who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?

Keep you in the dark
You know they all pretend

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
You're the pretender
What if I say that I'll never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
(Keep you in the dark)
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
(You know they all... pretend)
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

What if I say I'm not like the others?
(Keep you in the dark)
What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
(You know they all... pretend)
You're the pretender
What if I say I will never surrender?

So who are you?
Yeah, who are you?
Yeah, who are you?


----------



## meangirl

Baz said:


> Buy it. It rocks.
> 
> 
> *Foo Fighters / The Pretender*
> 
> 
> Keep you in the dark
> You know they all pretend
> Keep you in the dark
> And so it all began
> 
> Send in your skeletons
> Sing as their bones come marching in... again
> They need you buried deep
> The secrets that you keep are at the ready
> Are you ready?
> I'm finished making sense
> Done pleading ignorance
> That whole... defense
> 
> Spinning infinity, boy
> The wheel is spinning me
> It's never-ending, never-ending
> Same old story
> 
> What if I say I'm not like the others?
> What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
> You're the pretender
> What if I say I will never surrender?
> 
> What if I say I'm not like the others?
> What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
> You're the pretender
> What if I say that I'll never surrender?
> 
> In time or so I'm told
> I'm just another soul for sale... oh, well
> The page is out of print
> We are not permanent
> We're temporary, temporary
> Same old story
> 
> What if I say I'm not like the others?
> What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
> You're the pretender
> What if I say that I'll never surrender?
> 
> What if I say I'm not like the others?
> What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
> You're the pretender
> What if I say I will never surrender?
> 
> I'm the voice inside your head
> You refuse to hear
> I'm the face that you have to face
> Mirrored in your stare
> I'm what's left, I'm what's right
> I'm the enemy
> I'm the hand that will take you down
> Bring you to your knees
> 
> So who are you?
> Yeah, who are you?
> Yeah, who are you?
> Yeah, who are you?
> 
> Keep you in the dark
> You know they all pretend
> 
> What if I say I'm not like the others?
> What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
> You're the pretender
> What if I say that I'll never surrender?
> 
> What if I say I'm not like the others?
> What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
> You're the pretender
> What if I say that I'll never surrender?
> 
> What if I say I'm not like the others?
> (Keep you in the dark)
> What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
> (You know they all... pretend)
> You're the pretender
> What if I say I will never surrender?
> 
> What if I say I'm not like the others?
> (Keep you in the dark)
> What if I say I'm not just another one of your plays
> (You know they all... pretend)
> You're the pretender
> What if I say I will never surrender?
> 
> So who are you?
> Yeah, who are you?
> Yeah, who are you?


 
Love this one!!

Hold up for my next one...


----------



## meangirl

YouTube - Howie Day - Collide

Howie rocks!!!


----------



## twinoaks207

*just for giggles & grins*



Well, it's been one of those days...


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Rael

It can always be worse...

She calls out to the man on the street
sir, can you help me?
It's cold and I've nowhere to sleep,
Is there somewhere you can tell me?

He walks on, doesn't look back
He pretends he cant hear her
Starts to whistle as he crosses the street
Seems embarrassed to be there

Oh think twice, it's another day for
You and me in paradise
Oh think twice, it's just another day for you,
You and me in paradise

She calls out to the man on the street
He can see she's been crying
She's got blisters on the soles of her feet
Cant walk but she's trying

Oh think twice...

Oh lord, is there nothing more anybody can do
Oh lord, there must be something you can say

You can tell from the lines on her face
You can see that she's been there
Probably been moved on from every place
cos she didn't fit in there

Oh think twice...


----------



## toppick08

*Klaus..*


----------



## jazz lady

*Oren Lavie - Her Morning Elegance*

Great video!  And I love the song too.    I wish the album were available here but hopefully it will be shortly.    Awesome talent!  



Sun been down for days
A pretty flower in a vase
A slipper by the fireplace
A cello lying in its case

Soon she’s down the stairs
Her morning elegance she wears
The sound of water makes her dream
Awoken by a cloud of steam
She pours a daydream in a cup
A spoon of sugar sweetens up

And she fights for her life
as she puts on her coat
And she fights for her life on the train
She looks at the rain
as it pours
And she fights for her life
as she goes in a store
with a thought she has caught
by a thread
she pays for the bread
and she goes…
Nobody knows

Sun been down for days
A winter melody she plays
The thunder makes her contemplate
She hears a noise behind the gate
Perhaps a letter with a dove
Perhaps a stranger she could love

And she fights for her life
as she puts on her coat
And she fights for her life on the train
She looks at the rain
as it pours
And she fights for her life
as she goes in a store
with a thought she has caught
by a thread
she pays for the bread
and she goes…
Nobody knows

And she fights for her life
as she puts on her coat
And she fights for her life on the train
She looks at the rain
as it pours
And she fights for her life
as she goes in a store
where the people are pleasantly
strange
and counting the
change
as she goes…
Nobody knows


----------



## jazz lady

*Hard to believe it's been three years ago today...*



jazz lady said:


> Would you know my name
> If I saw you in heaven
> Will it be the same
> If I saw you in heaven
> I must be strong, and carry on
> Cause I know I don't belong
> Here in heaven
> 
> Would you hold my hand
> If I saw you in heaven
> Would you help me stand
> If I saw you in heaven
> I'll find my way, through night and day
> Cause I know I just can't stay
> Here in heaven
> 
> Time can bring you down
> Time can bend your knee
> Time can break your heart
> Have you begging please
> Begging please
> 
> (instrumental)
> 
> Beyond the door
> There's peace I'm sure.
> And I know there'll be no more...
> Tears in heaven
> 
> Would you know my name
> If I saw you in heaven
> Will it be the same
> If I saw you in heaven
> I must be strong, and carry on
> Cause I know I don't belong
> Here in heaven
> 
> Cause I know I don't belong
> Here in heaven
> 
> 
> RIP Dad.



Still miss you, Dad.


----------



## toppick08

jazz lady said:


> Still miss you, Dad.


----------



## FireBrand

*Jet Screamer - 'eep opp ork ah ah'*


----------



## FireBrand

*Rock Roll - Twitch*


----------



## greyhound




----------



## toppick08

*App...*

Games People Play-Lyrics:

Where do we go from here now that all of
the children are growin' up?
And how to we spend our lives if there's 
no one to lend us a hand?

I don't wanna live here no more,
I don't wanna stay.
Ain't gonna spend the rest of my life,
quietly fading away.

Games people play, you take it or you
leave it.
Things that they say, honor brite
If I promise you the moon and the stars,
would you believe it?
Game people play in the middle of the night.

Where do we go from here now that all of 
the children have grown up?
And how do we spend our time knowin'
nobody gives us a damn?

I don't wanna live here no more,
I don't wanna stay.
Ain't gonna spend the rest of my life,
quietly fading away. Yeah

Games people play, you take it or you leave it
Things that they say, just don't make it right
If I'm telling you the truth right now,
do you believe it?
Games people play in the middle of the night.

Games people play, you take it or you leave it
Things that they say, honor brite.
If I promise you the moon and the stars would you believe it?
Games people play in the middle of the night.

Games people play, you take it or you leave it
Things that they say, just don't make it right
If I'm telling you the truth right now,
do you believe me?
Games people play in the middle of the night.


----------



## Rael

I ain't never been with a woman long enough
For my boots to get old
We've been together so long now
They both need resoled

If I ever settle down
You'd be my kind
And it's a good time for me
To head on down the line

Heard it in a love song (3x)
Can't be wrong

I'm the kinda man likes to get away
Like to start dreaming about
Tomorrow, today
Never said that I love you
even though its so
Where's that duffle bag of mine?
It's time to go

Heard it in a love song (3x)
Can't be wrong

I'm gonna be leaving
At the break of dawn
Wish you could come
But I don't need no woman taggin along
I'll sneak out that door
Couldn't stand to see you cry
I'd stay another year if i saw teardrops in your eyes

Heard it in a love song (3x)
Can't be wrong

I never had a damn thing, but what I had
I had to leave it behind
You're the hardest thing
I ever tried to get off of my mind
Always something greener on the other side of that hill
I was born a wrangler and a rounder
and I guess I always will

Heard it in a love song (3x)
Can't be wrong


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> I ain't never been with a woman long enough
> For my boots to get old
> We've been together so long now
> They both need resoled
> 
> If I ever settle down
> You'd be my kind
> And it's a good time for me
> To head on down the line
> 
> Heard it in a love song (3x)
> Can't be wrong
> 
> I'm the kinda man likes to get away
> Like to start dreaming about
> Tomorrow, today
> Never said that I love you
> even though its so
> Where's that duffle bag of mine?
> It's time to go
> 
> Heard it in a love song (3x)
> Can't be wrong
> 
> I'm gonna be leaving
> At the break of dawn
> Wish you could come
> But I don't need no woman taggin along
> I'll sneak out that door
> Couldn't stand to see you cry
> I'd stay another year if i saw teardrops in your eyes
> 
> Heard it in a love song (3x)
> Can't be wrong
> 
> I never had a damn thing, but what I had
> I had to leave it behind
> You're the hardest thing
> I ever tried to get off of my mind
> Always something greener on the other side of that hill
> I was born a wrangler and a rounder
> and I guess I always will
> 
> Heard it in a love song (3x)
> Can't be wrong


----------



## PulseStart

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what it's like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

No one knows what it's like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes


----------



## Sigrun

Stay with me,
My love I hope you'll always be
Right here by my side if ever I need you
Oh my love

In your arms,
I feel so safe and so secure
Everyday is such a perfect day to spend
Alone with you

I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year

With the dark
I see so very clearly now
All my fears are drifting by me so slowly now
Fading away

I can say
The night is long but you are there
Close at hand though I'm better for the smile you give
And while I live

I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year

I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year


----------



## toppick08

*The Conversation.*


----------



## Rael

Looking back.....over my shoulder...

Paul Carrack's perfect voice.


----------



## meangirl

For my first grandbaby. Here ya go Cat!


----------



## Rael

Appreciating what you have... days like this make me think of this. Eagles.


----------



## Agee

here's to music...!


----------



## toppick08

*Better....*

than THE WHO.......


----------



## toppick08

LWL


----------



## Rael

_Winston Churchill's "We shall go on to the end... we shall fight on the seas and oceans... we shall defend our Island, whatever the cost may be... we shall never surrender."_

I've never heard this song live with the whole orchestra, but here it is. Something about the introduction of this always makes the eyes water a little. Check it out, and turn it up. Classic Rodger Hodgson.


----------



## FireBrand

*I had the honor...*

of meeting Michael Hedges briefly at one of his concerts in Annapolis. 
A true kind spirit.
He really did re-invent the guitar !
R.I.P Michael


----------



## FireBrand

*another*


----------



## FireBrand

*Aerial Boundaries*


----------



## FireBrand

*and the last one w/ the harp guitar*


----------



## kom526

A couple from my youth...


----------



## kom526

Good song for the speed bag/ working out.


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> Michael Hedges



I listened to all of those. What a unique style he had...and I've never heard of a harp guitar. He seems to have been cut out for that one. Clean playing, too.


----------



## toppick08

*Used To Bad News..*


----------



## JULZ

This has got to be the saddest day of my life
I called you here today for a bit of bad news
I won't be able to see you anymore
Because of my obligations, and the ties that you have
We've been meeting here everyday
And since this is our last day together
I wanna hold you just one more time
When you turn and walk away, don't look back
I wanna remember you just like this
Let's just kiss and say goodbye

I had to meet you here today
There's just so many things to say
Please don't stop me 'til I'm through
This is something I hate to do
We've been meeting here so long
I guess what we done, oh was wrong
Please darlin', don't you cry
Let's just kiss and say goodbye (Goodbye)

Many months have passed us by
(I'm gonna miss you)
I'm gonna miss you, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
I've got ties, and so do you
I just think this is the thing to do
It's gonna hurt me, I can't lie
Maybe you'll meet, you'll meet another guy
Understand me, won't you try, try, try, try, try, try, try
Let's just kiss and say goodbye (Goodbye)

(I'm gonna miss you)
I'm gonna miss you, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
Understand me, won't you try
(I'm gonna miss you)
It's gonna hurt me, I can't lie
(I'm gonna miss you)
Take my hankerchief, wipe your eyes
(I'm gonna miss you)
Maybe you'll find, you'll find another guy
(I'm gonna miss you)
Let's kiss and say goodbye, pretty baby
(I'm gonna miss you)
Please, don't you cry
(I'm gonna miss you)
Understand me, won't you try
(I'm gonna miss you)
Let's just kiss
And say goodbye


----------



## Rael

BOSS! ...Jungleland...turn it up!


----------



## twinoaks207

*Jefferson Starship:  Miracles*



okay, I'm old, but oh, what memories with this one....


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> okay, I'm old, but oh, what memories with this one....


----------



## Agee

Rael said:


> BOSS! ...Jungleland...turn it up!


 
 A great album ideed!



this thread continues to attract song freaks!


----------



## Rael

Airgasm said:


> A great album ideed!
> 
> 
> 
> this thread continues to attract song freaks!



Absolutely! Love this tread... 

No, nay, never....Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## jazz lady

*And in the spirit of St. Patrick's Day...*

"Danny Boy" performed by two of my favorite artists:

The late great Eva Cassidy:



And the great Irish flautist Sir James Galway:


----------



## kermitt

Are you ready, Steve? Aha.
Andy? Yeah.
Mick? OK.
Alright, fellas, let's go!

Oh it's been getting so hard
Livin' with the things you do to me, Aha.
Oh my dreams are getting so strange
I'd like to tell you everything I see, ummh

Oh, I see a man at the back
As a matter of fact his eyes are red as the sun
And a girl in the corner let no one ignore her
'Cause she thinks she's the passionate one

Oh, yeah, it was like lightning, everybody was frightening
And the music was soothing, and they all started grooving

(Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah)
And the man at the back said
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz
And the girl in the corner said
Boy, I wanna warn ya, it'll turn into a ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, Ballroom blitz.

I'm reaching out for something
Touching nothing's all I ever do
Oh, I softly call you over
When you appear there's nothing left of you, Aha

Now the man in the back
Is ready to crack as he raises his hands to the sky
And the girl in the corner is ev'ryone's mourner
She could kill you with a wink of her eye

Oh yeah, it was electric, so franticly hectic
And the band started leaving, 'cause they all stopped breathing

(Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah)
And the man at the back said
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz
And the girl in the corner said
Boy, I wanna warn ya, it'll turn into a ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, Ballroom blitz, (eco 3 times)

Oh yeah, it was like lightning, everybody was frightening
And the music was soothing, and they all started grooving

(Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, Yeah)
And the man at the back said
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz
And the girl in the corner said
Boy, I wanna warn ya, it'll turn into a ballroom blitz
Ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, ballroom blitz, Ballroom blitz

It's it's a ballroom blitz, it's it's a ballroom blitz
It's it's a ballroom blitz, 
yeah!, it's a ballroom blitz!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

No Hard Feelings - Bloodhoung Gang!


----------



## toppick08

Pat......


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Rael

I found this on rhapsody, but not on Youtube. The link worked for me, hopefully will for you. Great song.  

Little Feat - Voices on the Wind

Voices on The Wind by Little Feat

Standing by the ocean watch it tear away the shore
glide out upon the desert, the horizon is the door
and though your voice is shouting above the wind it can't be heard
drop all sense of reason, it's there you'll find your worth

and though you are surrounded, feeling quite alone
there's a light to guide you home

If you stand with your face to the wind off the water
at the point of lands end where the ocean begins
look to the memory of the ones gone before
the light and meaning of the voices on the wind

Searching for safe passage as you knock on every door
you still can hear the howling of the mongrel dogs of war
you call our for some comfort seeking shelter from the night
a raging rain's upon you feeling tired of the fight

and though you are surrounded, feeling quite alone
there's a light to guide you home

If you stand with your face to the wind off the water
at the point of lands end where the ocean begins
look to the memory of the ones gone before
the light and meaning of the voices on the wind

Their words carry over water, and fall back down to earth
what follows is the silence as you contemplate their worth
a vision comes before you, but the meaning's still unclear
standing at the threshold as you watch it disappear

and though you are surrounded, feeling quite alone
there's a light to guide you home

If you stand with your face to the wind off the water
at the point of lands end where the ocean begins
look to the memory of the ones gone before
the light and meaning of the voices on the wind


----------



## toppick08




----------



## meangirl

*The All-American Rejects*


----------



## JollyRoger

Hello.
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?

Come on, now.
I hear youre feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I had a fever.
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I got that feeling once again.
I cant explain, you would not understand.
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

Ok.
Just a little pinprick. [ping]
Therell be no more --aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.

Can you stand up?
I do believe its working. good.
Thatll keep you going for the show.
Come on its time to go.

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## toppick08

H & O.....


----------



## FireBrand

*Uriah Heep "the Wizard"*

Bear in mind that music video technology in 1972 was slim to none so you get 
lip syncing but the stoned go-go girls dancing out of sync in mini skirts make up for it !


----------



## FireBrand

*T Rex*

More lip syncing and go-go girls.
Who dat playing keyboard w/ Marc Bolan and the gang ? !


----------



## Rael

Both of those (Uriah Heep and T-Rex) were only vinyl to me..never seen either of them in a live performance (or video).  Good stuff.


On this one, what a line-up of musicians.  Paula Cole, Manu Katché, Tony Levin, Shankar, and David Rhodes. Not to mention the man... 



Ah please talk to me
Wont you please talk to me
Just like it used to be
Come on, come talk to me

The wretched desert takes its form, the jackal proud and tight
In search of you, I feel my way, though the slowest heaving night
Whatever fear invents, I swear it make no sense
I reach through the border fence
Come down, come talk to me

In the swirling, curling storm of desire un-uttered words hold fast
With reptile tongue, the lightning lashes towers built to last
Darkness creeps in like a thief and offers no relief
Why are you shaking like a leaf?
Come on, come talk to me

Ah please talk to me
Wont you please talk to me
Just like it used to be
Come on, come talk to me

I did not come to steal
This all is so unreal
Cant you show me how you feel now?
Come on, come talk to me
Come talk to me [x2]

The earthly power sucks shadowed milk from sleepy tears undone
From nippled skin as smooth as silk the bugles blown as one
You lie there with your eyes half closed like there's no-one there at all
Theres a tension pulling on your face
Come on, come talk to me

Wont you please talk to me
If you'd just talk to me
Just like it used to be
Come on, just talk to me

Dont you ever change your mind
Now your futures so defined
And you act so deaf, so blind

Come on, come talk to me
Come talk to me [x2]

I can imagine the moment
Breaking out through the silence
All the things that we both might say
And the heart it will not be denied
til were both on the same damn side
All the barriers blown away

I said please talk to me
Wont you please come talk to me
Just like it used to be
Come on, come talk to me

I did not come to steal
This all is so unreal
Can you show me how you feel now?
Come on, come talk to me
Come talk to me [x2]


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> On this one, what a line-up of musicians. Paula Cole, Manu Katché, Tony Levin, Shankar, and David Rhodes. Not to mention the man...


 
Mr Gabriel always surrounds himself with the best musicians !
Nice to see that he hasn't abandoned the theatrics !


----------



## virgovictoria

Heard this somewhere today and forgotten how much I liked this song...


Yesterday has been and gone
Tomorrow will I find the sun
Or will it rain?
Everybody's having fun
Except me I'm the lonely one
I live in shame

Chorus:
I said Goodbye to romance, Yeah!
Goodbye to friends, I'll tell ya!!
Goodbye to all the past
I guess that we'll meet,
We'll meet in the end

I've been the king, I've been the clown
Now broken wings can't hold me down
I'm free again
The jester with the broken crown
It's won't be me this time around
To love in vain

Chorus:
I said Goodbye to romance, Yeah!
Goodbye to friends, I tell ya!!
Goodbye to all the past
I guess that we'll meet,
We'll meet in the end

Bridge:
And I feel the time is right
Although I know that you just might
Say to me
Whatcha gonna do
Whatcha gonna do

'Cause I have to take this chance
Goodbye to friends and too romance
And to all of you
And to all of you
Come on now!!!!

Solo

Chorus:
I said Goodbye to romance, yeah!
Goodbye to friends, I tell ya!!
Goodbye to all the past
I guess that we'll meet,
We'll meet in the end

And the weather's looking fine
And I think the sun will shine again
And I feel I've cleared my mind
All the past is left behind again

Chorus:
I said Goodbye to romance, yeah!
Goodbye to friends, I tell ya!!
Goodbye to all the past
I guess that we'll meet,
We'll meet in the end.


----------



## toppick08

classic..


----------



## RoseRed

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers â€“ The Wild One, Forever â€“ Listen free and discover music at Last.fm


----------



## kwillia

I met my love by the gas works wall
Dreamed a dream by the old canal
Kissed a girl by the factory wall
Dirty old town
Dirty old town

Clouds a drifting across the moon
Cats a prowling on their beat
Spring's a girl in the street at night
Dirty old town
Dirty old town

Heard a siren from the docks
Saw a train set the night on fire
Smelled the spring on the smoky wind
Dirty old town
Dirty old town

I'm going to make me a good sharp axe
Shining steel tempered in the fire
Will chop you down like an old dead tree
Dirty old town
Dirty old town

I met my love by the gas works wall
Dreamed a dream by the old canal
Kissed a girl by the factory wall
Dirty old town
Dirty old town
Dirty old town
Dirty old town​


----------



## kwillia

These arms of mine, they are lonely,
Lonely and feeling blue.

These arms of mine, they are yearning,
Yearning from wanting you.

And if you would let them hold you,
Oh how grateful I will be.

These arms of mine, they are burning,
Burning from wanting you.

These arms of mine, they are wanting,
Wanting to hold you.

And if you would let them hold you,
Oh how grateful I will be.

Come on, come on please let them.
Just be my little woman.
Just be my lover.

I need me somebody, somebody to treat me right.
I need your arms, loving arms to hold me tight.

I need your, I need your tender lips, to hold me,
To hold me together when I'm around you.


----------



## kwillia

I've been loving you too long to stop now

There were time and you want to be free
My love is growing stronger, as you become a habit to me
Oh I've been loving you a little too long
I dont wanna stop now, oh
With you my life,
Has been so wonderful
I can't stop now

There were times and your love is growing cold
My love is growing stronger as our affair [affair] grows old
I've been loving you a little too long, long,
I don't want to stop now
oh, oh, oh
I've been loving you a little bit too long
I don't wanna stop now
No, no, no

Don't make me stop now
No baby
I'm down on my knees Please, don't make me stop now
I love you, I love you,
I love you with all of my heart
And I can't stop now
Don't make me stop now
Please, please don't make me stop now
Good god almighty I love you
I love you, I love you, I love you
I love you, I love you
I love you in so many different ways...
I love you in so many different ways....


----------



## kwillia

Peas & Carrots ... 

I'd spend a lot more time in the pouring rain without an umbrella
Covering my head
And I'd stood up to that bully when he pushed and called me names
But I was too afraid
And I'd a gone on and saw Elvis that night he came to town
But mama said I couldn't
And I'd a went skinny dipping with Jenny Carson that time she dared me to
But I didn't

Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different

I wished I'd a spent more time with my dad when he was alive
Now I don't have the chance
I wish I had told my brother how much I loved him before he went off to war
But I just shook his hand
And I wish I had gone to church on Sunday morning when my grandma begged me too
But I was afraid of God
And I wish I would've listened when they said Boy, you're gonna wish you hadn't
But I wouldn't

Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different

People say they wouldn't change a thing, even if they could
Oh but I would

There was this red dress she wanted one time so bad she could taste it
And I should've bought it, but I didn't
She wanted to paint our bedroom yellow and trim it blues and greens
But I wouldn't let her, wouldn't a hurt nuthin
She loved to be held and kissed and touched but I didn't do it
Not nearly enough
And if I'd a known that dance was going to be our last dance
I'd a asked that band to play on and on on and on

Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different

People say they wouldn't change a thing, even if they could
Oh but I would
Oh whoa Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
Oh I, I'd done a lot of things 
I think we've all do a lot of things different


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> Peas & Carrots ...
> 
> I'd spend a lot more time in the pouring rain without an umbrella
> Covering my head
> And I'd stood up to that bully when he pushed and called me names
> But I was too afraid
> And I'd a gone on and saw Elvis that night he came to town
> But mama said I couldn't
> And I'd a went skinny dipping with Jenny Carson that time she dared me to
> But I didn't
> 
> Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
> 
> I wished I'd a spent more time with my dad when he was alive
> Now I don't have the chance
> I wish I had told my brother how much I loved him before he went off to war
> But I just shook his hand
> And I wish I had gone to church on Sunday morning when my grandma begged me too
> But I was afraid of God
> And I wish I would've listened when they said Boy, you're gonna wish you hadn't
> But I wouldn't
> 
> Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
> 
> People say they wouldn't change a thing, even if they could
> Oh but I would
> 
> There was this red dress she wanted one time so bad she could taste it
> And I should've bought it, but I didn't
> She wanted to paint our bedroom yellow and trim it blues and greens
> But I wouldn't let her, wouldn't a hurt nuthin
> She loved to be held and kissed and touched but I didn't do it
> Not nearly enough
> And if I'd a known that dance was going to be our last dance
> I'd a asked that band to play on and on on and on
> 
> Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
> 
> People say they wouldn't change a thing, even if they could
> Oh but I would
> Oh whoa Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
> Oh I, I'd done a lot of things
> I think we've all do a lot of things different


Awwww!


----------



## toppick08

VH.......:bow:


----------



## twinoaks207

kwillia said:


> Peas & Carrots ...
> 
> I'd spend a lot more time in the pouring rain without an umbrella
> Covering my head
> And I'd stood up to that bully when he pushed and called me names
> But I was too afraid
> And I'd a gone on and saw Elvis that night he came to town
> But mama said I couldn't
> And I'd a went skinny dipping with Jenny Carson that time she dared me to
> But I didn't
> 
> Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
> 
> I wished I'd a spent more time with my dad when he was alive
> Now I don't have the chance
> I wish I had told my brother how much I loved him before he went off to war
> But I just shook his hand
> And I wish I had gone to church on Sunday morning when my grandma begged me too
> But I was afraid of God
> And I wish I would've listened when they said Boy, you're gonna wish you hadn't
> But I wouldn't
> 
> Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
> 
> People say they wouldn't change a thing, even if they could
> Oh but I would
> 
> There was this red dress she wanted one time so bad she could taste it
> And I should've bought it, but I didn't
> She wanted to paint our bedroom yellow and trim it blues and greens
> But I wouldn't let her, wouldn't a hurt nuthin
> She loved to be held and kissed and touched but I didn't do it
> Not nearly enough
> And if I'd a known that dance was going to be our last dance
> I'd a asked that band to play on and on on and on
> 
> Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
> 
> People say they wouldn't change a thing, even if they could
> Oh but I would
> Oh whoa Oh I, I'd done a lot of things different
> Oh I, I'd done a lot of things
> I think we've all do a lot of things different


 
long-time favorite...



food for thought...


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

YouTube - Top Gun - She lost that loving feeling


One of my favorites.


----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## toppick08

JollyRoger said:


>


----------



## toppick08




----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## FireBrand

*the wanton song*

Jimmy Page and the Black Crowes


----------



## FireBrand

*Fire Woman*

the Cult


----------



## meangirl

PulseStart said:


> No one knows what it's like
> To be the bad man
> To be the sad man
> Behind blue eyes
> 
> No one knows what it's like
> To be hated
> To be fated
> To telling only lies
> 
> But my dreams
> They aren't as empty
> As my conscience seems to be
> 
> I have hours, only lonely
> My love is vengeance
> That's never free
> 
> No one knows what it's like
> To feel these feelings
> Like I do
> And I blame you
> 
> No one bites back as hard
> On their anger
> None of my pain and woe
> Can show through
> 
> But my dreams
> They aren't as empty
> As my conscience seems to be
> 
> I have hours, only lonely
> My love is vengeance
> That's never free
> 
> When my fist clenches, crack it open
> Before I use it and lose my cool
> When I smile, tell me some bad news
> Before I laugh and act like a fool
> 
> If I swallow anything evil
> Put your finger down my throat
> If I shiver, please give me a blanket
> Keep me warm, let me wear your coat
> 
> No one knows what it's like
> To be the bad man
> To be the sad man
> Behind blue eyes


----------



## toppick08

FireBrand said:


> the Cult





.love the Cult.


----------



## FireBrand

*Smoke on the Water*

...


----------



## FireBrand

*Coconut*

Harry Nilsson from the album 'Nilsson Schmilsson'


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## FireBrand

*classic Tull*


----------



## jazz lady

*Love him and this album...*



Well, you done done me and you bet I felt it 
I tried to be chill but your so hot that I melted 
I fell right through the cracks, now I'm tryin to get back 
before the cool done run out I'll be givin it my best test 
and nothin's gonna stop me but divine intervention 
I reckon it's again my turn to win some or learn some 

But I won't hesitate no more, 
no more, it cannot wait 
I'm yours 

Well open up your mind and see like me 
open up your plans and damn you're free 
look into your heart and you'll find love love love love 
listen to the music at the moment people dance and sing with me 
Were just 1 big family
And it's our godforsaken right to be loved loved loved loved loved 

So, i won't hesitate no more, 
no more, it cannot wait i'm sure 
there's no need to complicate our time is short 
this is our fate
I'm yours 

Scooch on over closer, dear
And I will nibble your ear

I've been spendin' way too long checkin' my tongue in the mirror 
and bendin' over backwards just to try to see it clearer 
But my breath fogged up the glass 
and so I drew a new face and I laughed 
I guess what I'd be sayin' is there ain't no better reason 
to rid yourself of vanities and just go with the seasons 
it's what we aim to do 
our name is our virtue 

But I won't hesitate no more, 
no more it cannot wait
I'm yours 

well open up your mind and see like me 
open up your plans and damn you're free 
look into your heart and you'll find love love love love 
listen to the music of the moment come and dance with me 
ah, la one big family 
it's your god forsaken right to be loved, loved, loved, loved 

open up your mind and see like me 
open up your plans and damn you're free 
look into your heart and you'll find love love love love 
listen to the music of the moment come and dance with me 
ah, la happy family 
it's our god forsaken right to be loved loved loved loved 

it's our god forsaken right to be loved loved loved loved 
listen to the music of the moment come and dance with me 
ah, la peaceful melodies 
it's your god forsaken right to be loved loved loved loved


----------



## toppick08




----------



## vraiblonde

(Can you feel that?)
(Oh ####)
Ooh ah ah ah ah!
Ooh ah ah ah ah!
Drowning deep in my sea of loathing
Broken your servant I kneel
(Will you give in to me?)
It seems what's left of my human side
Is slowly changing ... in me
(Will you give in to me?)

Looking at my own reflection
When suddenly it changes
Violently it changes
Oh no, There is no turning back now
You've woken up the demon ... in me

Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness
You ####er get up
Come on get down with the sickness
Madness is the gift, that has been given to me

I can see inside you, the sickness is rising
Don't try to deny what you feel
(Will you give in to me?)
It seems that all that was good has died
And is decaying in me
(Will you give in to me?)

It seems you're having some trouble
In dealing with these changes
Living with these changes
Oh no, the world is a scary place
Now that you've woken up the demon ... in me

Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness
You ####er get up
Come on get down with the sickness
Madness is the gift, that has been given to me

And when I dream
And when I dream
And when I dream
And when I dream!!!!
No mommy, don't do it again
Don't do it again
I'll be a good boy
I'll be a good boy, I promise
No mommy don't hit me Oh-oohh
Why did you have to hit me like that mommy?
Don't do it! You're hurting me Oh-oohh!
Why did you have to be such a #####?
Why don't you,
Why don't you #### off and die?
Why can't you just #### off and die?
Why can't you just leave here and die?
Never stick your hand in my face again #####
#### YOU!!!
I don't need this ####
You stupid sadistic abusive ####ing whore
Would you like to see how it feels mommy?
Here it comes, get ready to die!

Ooh ah ah ah ah!
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
You mother get up
Come on get down with the sickness
You ####er get up
Come on get down with the sickness
Mad-ness has now come over me


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

love it.........


----------



## toppick08




----------



## jazz lady

*Very poignant and so true...*



I know what makes me comfortable
And I know what makes me tick
And I when I need to get my way
I know how to pour it on thick
Cream and sugar in my coffee
Right away when I wake
I face a day, and pray to God
I won’t make the same mistakes

All the rest is out of my hands
I will learn to let go what I cannot change
I will learn to forget what I cannot change
I will learn to love what I cannot change
But I will change, yeah I will change
Whatever I, whatever I can

Yeah I don’t know my father
Or my mother well enough
It seems like every time we talk
We can’t get passed the little stuff
The pain is self-inflicted
I know it’s not good for my health
Yeah but it’s easier to please the world
Then it is to please myself

All the rest is out of my hands
I will learn to let go what I cannot change
I will learn to forget what I cannot change
I will learn to love what I cannot change
But I will change, yeah I will change
Whatever I, whatever I can

Well I know I can’t care about how everyone else really feels
I have enough hurt of my own to heal

I will learn to let go what I cannot change
I will learn to forget what I cannot change
I will learn to let go what I cannot change
I will learn to forget what I cannot change
I will learn to love what I cannot change
But I will change, yeah I will change
Whatever I, whatever I can


----------



## frozenrain

Del Amitri 'Nothing Ever Happens"


----------



## frozenrain

Marillion  'Lavender'


----------



## FireBrand

*Dang...*

Sammy is turning 62 this year !


----------



## FireBrand

*had it on 8-track !*


----------



## toppick08




----------



## twinoaks207

toppick08 said:


>


 
  How about this one....


----------



## toppick08

twinoaks207 said:


> How about this one....



Oh yeah.......


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Rael

Here Comes the Rain Again...


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## FireBrand

A cover by the 'purple' guys...


----------



## FireBrand

one of those 'brighten your day with a little ray of sunshine' kinda' tunes.....


----------



## kom526

_CALYPSO!!_


----------



## frozenrain

All about Eve  'Road to your soul'


YouTube - All About Eve - Road To Your Soul: Video


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

Hey FireBrand..................fluck those record comps.


----------



## Irish_Eyes

*Far Away Boys- Flogging Molly*

Well, I worked on the railroad for tuppence a day
Drank down one penny, the other I'd save
I hammered and I hammered for God knows how long
Well, into madness with each setting sun
I put my head down and I dreamt you were here
With me by the ol' tree, where no one could care

Far away boys, far away boys
Away from ya now
I'm lyin' with my sweetheart
In her arms I'll be found

Then the sun belched upon me, you were no longer here
Lyin' in your place was my hammer and my gear
So I stamped out the fire that kept us both warm
The ashes were fallin' like the snow drops of old
We came to a mountain, dynamite and she'll blow
A big hole in that rock like the one in my soul

Far away boys, far away boys
Away from ya now
I'm lyin' with my sweetheart
In her arms I'll be found

We buried four workmen, they dug themselves well
From four empty coffins to four early graves
They're only paddys, just paddys, don't dig them too deep
You'll need all your strength boys and they're replaced easily
With the heat I was melting into your sweet lips
Ah, your kiss takes me back, takes me back from all this

Far away boys, far away boys
Away from ya now
I'm lyin' with my sweetheart
In her arms I'll be found

Someone said, it was Christmas but not a tree was in sight
The only thing growin' was my will to die
Till the gaffer said, "Men, your work here is done"
I said, "I'll see you in Hell, on that train we died for"
Never again, will I smell your sweet dream
But a pissed stained ol' gutter where your lips used to be

Far away boys, far away boys
Away from ya now
I'm lyin' with my sweetheart
In her arms I'll be found

Far away boys, far away boys
Away from ya now
I'm lyin' with my sweetheart
In her arms I'll be found


----------



## toppick08




----------



## morningbell




----------



## morningbell

Let me inside you
Into your room
I’ve heard it’s lined
With the things you don’t show
Lay me beside you
Down on the floor
I’ve been your lover
From the womb to the tomb
I dress as your daughter
When the moon becomes round
You be my mother
When everything’s gone

And she will always carry on
Something is lost
But something is found
They will keep on speaking her name
Somethings change
Some stay the same

Keep beckoning to me
From behind that closed door
The maid and the mother
And the crone that’s grown old

I hear your voice
Coming out of that hole
I listen to you
And I want some more
I listen to you
And I want some more

And she will always carry on
Something is lost
But something is found
They will keep on speaking her name
Some things change
Some stay the same


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## Agee

morningbell said:


> Let me inside you
> Into your room
> I’ve heard it’s lined
> With the things you don’t show
> Lay me beside you
> Down on the floor
> I’ve been your lover
> From the womb to the tomb
> I dress as your daughter
> When the moon becomes round
> You be my mother
> When everything’s gone


 
She has a style all her own and a pleasure to listen to!

Another:


SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD 
SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD 
'CAUSE I'VE HEARD SO MUCH ABOUT IT 
THEY SAY YOU CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT IT

WELCOME TO THE HUMAN RACE 
WITH ITS WARS, DISEASE AND BRUTALITY 
YOU WITH YOUR INNOCENCE AND GRACE 
RESTORE SOME PRIDE AND DIGNITY 
TO A WORLD IN DECLINE

WELCOME TO A SPECIAL PLACE 
IN A HEART OF STONE THAT'S COLD AND GREY 
YOU WITH YOUR ANGEL FACE 
KEEP THE DESPAIR AT BAY 
SEND IT AWAY, AND

SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD 
SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD 
'CAUSE I'VE HEARD SO MUCH ABOUT IT 
I DON'T WANT TO LIVE WITHOUT IT 
I DON'T WANT TO LIVE WITHOUT IT 
OH, I WANT LOVE, I WANT LOVE, I WANT LOVE

WELCOME HERE FROM OUTER SPACE 
THE MILKY WAY STILL IN YOUR EYES 
YOU FOUND YOURSELF A HOPELESS CASE 
ONE SEEKING PERFECTION ON EARTH 
THAT'S SOME KIND OF REBIRTH, SO
SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD 
SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD 
'CAUSE I'VE HEARD SO MUCH ABOUT IT 
DON'T MAKE ME LIVE WITHOUT IT 
DON'T MAKE ME LIVE WITHOUT IT 
OH, LOVE, I WANT LOVE, I WANT LOVE, I WANT LOVE


----------



## morningbell

Airgasm said:


> She has a style all her own and a pleasure to listen to!
> 
> Another:
> 
> 
> SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD
> SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD
> 'CAUSE I'VE HEARD SO MUCH ABOUT IT
> THEY SAY YOU CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT IT
> 
> WELCOME TO THE HUMAN RACE
> WITH ITS WARS, DISEASE AND BRUTALITY
> YOU WITH YOUR INNOCENCE AND GRACE
> RESTORE SOME PRIDE AND DIGNITY
> TO A WORLD IN DECLINE
> 
> WELCOME TO A SPECIAL PLACE
> IN A HEART OF STONE THAT'S COLD AND GREY
> YOU WITH YOUR ANGEL FACE
> KEEP THE DESPAIR AT BAY
> SEND IT AWAY, AND
> 
> SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD
> SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD
> 'CAUSE I'VE HEARD SO MUCH ABOUT IT
> I DON'T WANT TO LIVE WITHOUT IT
> I DON'T WANT TO LIVE WITHOUT IT
> OH, I WANT LOVE, I WANT LOVE, I WANT LOVE
> 
> WELCOME HERE FROM OUTER SPACE
> THE MILKY WAY STILL IN YOUR EYES
> YOU FOUND YOURSELF A HOPELESS CASE
> ONE SEEKING PERFECTION ON EARTH
> THAT'S SOME KIND OF REBIRTH, SO
> SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD
> SHOW ME THE MEANING OF THE WORD
> 'CAUSE I'VE HEARD SO MUCH ABOUT IT
> DON'T MAKE ME LIVE WITHOUT IT
> DON'T MAKE ME LIVE WITHOUT IT
> OH, LOVE, I WANT LOVE, I WANT LOVE, I WANT LOVE



  I love Chrissie Hynde, she makes musical magic 


Here is a Monday morning song, it should get you going....
YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH, WOOOO OOOOO OOOOO OOOOO!!!


----------



## morningbell




----------



## jazz lady

*Haven't heard this in ages...*

but so true...



All my friends had to ask me 
Somethin' they didn't understand-a 
How I get all the women 
In the palms of my hand, now 

And I told them, to treat her like a lad-ay 
(You got-to, got-to treat her like) 
Um-hum all the best you can do 
(Treat her like, you got-to, got-to treat her like) 
You got to treat her like a lad-ay, she give into you 
Ah-hum now who can see, you know what I mean? 

I know you heard (treat her right) 
That a woman (got-ta treat her right) 
Will soon take advantage (treat her right) of you 
(Got-ta treat her right) 
Let me tell you (treat her right) 
My friend (got-ta treat her right) 
There just ain't no (treat her right) subsititute-ta 
(Got-ta treat her right) 
You oughta a treat her like a lad-ay 
(You got-ta, got-ta treat her like) 
Um-hum, all (treat her like) the best you can do 
(You got-ta, got-ta treat her like) 
You got-ta treat her like a lad-ay 
She give into you, ah-hum 
Now who can see? you know what I mean 

Oh, you've got to love her (love her) 
Tease her (tease her) 
But most of all you've got-ta please her 
(Please her) 
You've got-ta hold her (hold her) 
Now an want her (want her) 
And make her feel you'll always need her 
(Need her) 
You know a woman (woman) 
Is sentimental (woman) 
And so easy (woman) to upset (woman) 
So make her feel (feel) 
That she's for real (real) 
An she give you happiness 
Whoa-oh-oh 
Strange (treat her like) as it seems-a 
(You got-ta treat her like) 
You know you can't (treat her like) a woman mean 
(Got-ta treat her like) 

So my friends, now there you have it 
I said it's the easy simple way 
Now if you fail, uh, ta do this 
Don't blame her if she looks my way-a 

Cause I'm gonna a 
A treat her like a lad-ay 
(You got-ta, got-ta treat her like) 

Um-hum, so affec (treat her like) tionately 
(You got-ta, got-ta treat her like) 
I'm gonna treat her like a lad-ay 
She give into me, uh-huh 

Now who can see? 
You know what I mean 
Oh you gotta a treat her like a lad-ay 
(You got-ta, got-ta treat her like) 
Um-hum, all the best you can do 

(You got-ta, got-ta treat her like) 
You got-ta treat her like a lad-ay 
She give into you...


----------



## jazz lady

*And for the concert tomorrow night...*



You see it all around you
Good lovin' gone bad
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago,
Who told me,
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control
Your baby needs someone to believe in
And a whole lot of space to breathe in

It's so damn easy, when your feelings are such
To overprotect her, to love her too much
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago
Who told me,
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling too tight babe,
you're gonna loose control
Your baby needs someone to believe in
And a whole lot of space to breathe in

Don't let her slip away
Sentimental fool
Don't let your heart get in her way
yeah, yeah, yeah,

You see it all around you
Good lovin' gone bad
And usually it's too late when you, realize what you had
And my mind goes back to a girl I left some years ago,
Who told me,
Just Hold On Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling to tightly, 
you're gonna lose control
Your baby needs someone to believe in
And a whole lot of space to breathe in

So Hold On Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna lose it
You're gonna -- lose control
yeah, yeah, yeah Just Hold On Loosely but don't let go
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna loose control

Hold on Loosely, but don't let go
If you cling too tight babe, 
you're gonna lose control
yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## FireBrand

*'Mindbender' by Stillwater*

While browsing through a pawn shop
I saw this old guitar
Its keys were bent and rusty
Its body scratched and scarred
HOLY- MOSES
Would you believe that guitar began to talk
I swear it did

Now it's not like you're thinkin'
I wasn't stoned or drinkin'
When I heard that talkin' guitar say 
"My Daddy was a Gibson
My Mama was a Fender
That's why they call me Mindbender 
Mindbender. That's my name"
You better believe it 
It was a mind-bending thing

I said "Now listen, guitar
What you tryin to do?
People will think I'm crazy
If they see me talkin to you"

He said "What's that you say?"

I said "you better hold your tongue."

Now it's not like you're thinkin'
I wasn't stoned or drinkin'
I swear I heard that guitar say
"My daddy was a Gibson
My mama was a Fender
That's why they call me Mindbender 
Mindbender, that's my name--my name"

You better believe it, brother
It was a mind-bending thing


----------



## FireBrand

*Reverend Al*


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks to heavens...*

that the Styx concert Tuesday night ended to this instead of "Mr. Roboto"...    And my favorite Styx song ever.  



Oh Mama, I'm in fear for my life from the long arm of the law
Law man has put an end to my running and I'm so far from my home
The jig is up, the news is out
They finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
This'll be the end today
Of the wanted man

Oh Mama, I've been years on the lam and had a high price on my head
Lawman said 'Get him dead or alive' and it's for sure he'll see me dead
Dear Mama I can hear you cryin', you're so scared and all alone
Hangman is comin' down from the gallows and I don't have very long

The jig is up, the news is out
They finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
The judge'll have revenge today
On the wanted man

Oh Mama, I'm in fear for my life from the long arm of the law
Law man has put an end to my running and I'm so far from my home

The jig is up, the news is out
They finally found me
The renegade who had it made
Retrieved for a bounty
Never more to go astray
This'll be the end today
Of the wanted man


----------



## toppick08

I guess I thought you'd be here forever 

Another illusion I chose to create 

You don't know what you've got 
until it's gone 
And I found out a little too late 
I was acting as if you were lucky to have me 
Doin' you a favor I hardly knew you were there 
But then you were gone and it was all wrong
Had no idea how much I cared 

CHORUS: 

Now being without you 
Takes a lot of getting used to 
Should learn to live with it 
But I don't want to
Being without you 
It's all a big mistake 
Instead of getting easier
It's the hardest thing to take
I'm addicted to you babe 

You're a hard habit to break

You found somebody else you had every reason
You know I can't blame you for runnin' to him 

Two people together but living alone 
I was spreading my love too thin 
After all of these years 
I'm still tryin' to shake it
Doin' much better they say that 
It just takes time 
But deep in the night it's an endless flight 
I can't get you out of my mind

CHORUS 

2nd Chorus: 

Being without you 
Takes a lot of getting used to 
Should learn to live with it 
I don't want to 
Being without you
Is all a big mistake
Instead of getting any easier 

It's the hardest thing to take
I'm addicted to you
You're a hard habit to break ..


----------



## morningbell

I hate my sister, shes such a #####.
She acts as if she doesnt even know that I exist.
But I would do anything to let her know I care.
But I am only talking to myself cos she isnt there.

My sister, I love my sister, shes the best.
Shes cooler than any other girl that I have ever met.
She had the greatest band, she had the greatest guy.
Shes good at everything and doesnt even try.

Shes got a wall around her nobody can climb.
She lets her ladder down for those who really shine.
I tried to scale it, but to me shes blind.
So I lit a firecracker, went off in my eye.

I miss my sister, whyd she go ?
Shes the one who would have taken me
To my first all-ages show.
It was the violent femmes and the del fuegos,
Before they had a record out. before they went gold,
And started to grow.

I miss my sister. I miss my sister.
I miss my sister. I really miss her.


----------



## withrespect

Bette Davis Eyes -- Kim Carnes

Her hair is Harlow gold,
Her lips sweet surprise
Her hands are never cold
She's got Bette Davis eyes
She'll turn her music on
You won't have to think twice
She's pure as New York snow
She got Bette Davis eyes

And she'll tease you
She'll unease you
All the better just to please you
She's precocious
And she knows just what it
Takes to make a pro blush
She got Greta Garbo Stand off sighs,
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll let you take her home
It whets her appetite
She'll lay you on her throne
She got Bette Davis eyes
She'll take a tumble on you
Roll you like you were dice
Until you come out blue
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll expose you
When she snows you
Off your feet with the crumbs she throws you
She's ferocious
And she knows just what it 
Takes to make a pro blush
All the boys Think she's a spy,
She's got Bette Davis eyes

And she'll tease you
She'll unease you
All the better just to please you
She's precocious
And she knows just what it 
Takes to make a pro blush
All the boys Think she's a spy,
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll tease you
She'll unease you
Just to please you
She's got Bette Davis eyes

She'll expose you
When she snows you


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## FireBrand

*Yep !*

It's the same Ronnie Dio !


----------



## EmnJoe

Didn't bother to find the lyrics but I heard the song "Buffalo Stance" by Niki Cherry(?). OMG


----------



## Flipside

Twenty-five years and my life is still
Trying to get up that great big hill of hope
For a destination
And I realized quickly when I knew I should
That the world was made up of this brotherhood of man
For whatever that means
And so I cry sometimes
When I'm lying in bed
Just to get it all out
What's in my head
And I am feeling a little peculiar
And so I wake in the morning
And I step outside
And I take a deep breath and I get real high
And I scream at the top of my lungs
What's going on?
And I say, hey hey hey hey
I said hey, what's going on?
ooh, ooh ooh
and I try, oh my god do I try
I try all the time, in this institution
And I pray, oh my god do I pray
I pray every single day
For a revolution
And so I cry sometimes
When I'm lying in bed
Just to get it all out
What's in my head
And I am feeling a little peculiar
And so I wake in the morning
And I step outside
And I take a deep breath and I get real high
And I scream at the top of my lungs
What's going on?
And I say, hey hey hey hey
I said hey, what's going on?
Twenty-five years and my life is still
Trying to get up that great big hill of hope
For a destination


----------



## toppick08

Lyrics: Saturday night and you're still hangin' around 
Tired of living in your one horse town 
you'd like to find a little hole in the ground, 
for awhile.. 

So you go to the village in your tie dyed jeans 
And you stare at the junkies and the closet queens 
It's like some pornographic magazine 
And you smile 

(chorus) 

Captain Jack will get you high tonight 
And take you to your special island 
Captain Jack will get you by tonight 
Just a little push, and you'll be smilin' 

Oh yeah,... 

Your sister's gone out, she's on a date 
You just sit at home and masturbate 
Your phone is gonna ring soon, but you just can't wait 
For that call 

So you stand on the corner in your New English clothes 
and you look so polished from your hair down to your toes 
Ah but still your fingers gonna pick your nose 
After all,.. 

(chorus) 

So you decide to take a holiday 
You got your tape deck and your brand new Chevrolet 
Ah, there ain't no place to go anyway 
What for? 

So you got everything, ah, but nothing's cool 
They just found your father in the swimming pool 
And you guess you won't be going back to school 
Anymore. 

(chorus) 

So you play your albums, and you smoke your pot 
and you meet your girlfriend in the parking lot 
Oh but still you're aching for the things you haven't got 
What went wrong? 

And if you can't understand why your world is so dead, 
why you've got to keep in style and feed your head 
Well you're 21 and still your mother makes your bed, 
And that's too long 

(chorus) 

Album: Piano Man


----------



## FireBrand

*Rory Gallagher performing...*

'Garbage Man' by Muddy Waters

My baby, she run away with the garbage man,
Yeah my baby, she run away with the garbage man,
Well I need you so bad little girl, so you can empty my garbage can

I don't know or understand, and I don't know why she goin'
Yeah I don't know or understand doll, and I don't know why she goin'
Please come back to me, my garbage can is overflowin'

Yeah my baby, she run away with my hard earned cash
Well my woman, she run away with my hard earned cash
Well I don't need your money, I don't need your money girl
I need you so you can empty my trash...


----------



## kom526




----------



## kom526

Well he's eight years old he's got a flour sack cape tied all around his neck 
He's climbing up on top the garage figurin’ what the heck 
He screws his courage up so darn tight, that the whole thing come unwound 
He got a runnin’ start and bless his heart, he headed for the ground 
Chorus 
*'Cause he’s one of those who knows his life 
Is just a leap of faith 
Gotta' spread your arms and hold your breath 
And always trust your cape *
Well he's all grown up, he's got a flour sack cape, tied all around his dream 
He’s full of piss and vinegar, ah, he’s bustin’ at the seams 
He licks his finger and checks the wind, it’s gonna be do or die 
He wasn’t scared of nothin’, boys, he was pretty sure he could fly 
Chorus 
Now he's old and grey with a flour sack cape, tied all around his head 
And he’s still jumpin’ off the garage and will be til he’s dead 
All these years the people said the fool was actin’ like a kid 
And since he didn't know he couldn't fly, well of course he did 
Chorus


----------



## FireBrand

*'Low Life in High Places' - Thunder*



Mama, tell your children not to go
Down to the city, where the desperate people go
And mama, don't let them stray
They won't find, peace of mind, in such a lonely place
Wannabes and losers, all trying to get a break
They don't give a damn, they'll do whatever it takes
If they climb the ladder, they get to play for higher stakes
That's why there's low life in high places
Mama, things have changed since you were young
When you scream, in the dead of night
Now no one ever comes
And a poor man, he's cast as the villan and a thief
See him down on the street, begging for enough to eat
Waiting on the corner, I saw her waiting for the man
When the limo pulled up I saw what was changing hands
I should've tried to warn her, and make her understand
There is low life in high places
There is low life, like you never even knew
There is low life, and it lives in me and you
But we don't all let it through
Don't let 'em go, you've got to have some pity
Don't you let 'em go
You've got to keep 'em away, from the big bad city
(SOLO)
Waiting on the corner, I saw her waiting for the man
When the limo pulled up I saw what was changing hands
I should've tried to warn her, and make her understand
Mama, tell your children not to go
Down to the city, where the desperate people go
And mama, don't you let them stray
They won't find, peace of mind in such a lonely place​​


----------



## toppick08




----------



## JollyRoger

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Human Touch


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## jazz lady

*Sometimes...*

you just need it so thanks to all my friends for being there for me.  



What would you think if I sang out of tune,
Would you stand up and walk out on me?
Lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song
And I'll try not to sing out of key.

Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends
Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends

What do I do when my love is away
(Does it worry you to be alone?)
How do I feel by the end of the day,
(Are you sad because you're on your own?)

No, I get by with a little help from my friends
Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends
Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends

Do you need anybody
I need somebody to love
Could it be anybody
I want somebody to love.

Would you believe in a love at first sight
Yes, I'm certain that it happens all the time
What do you see when you turn out the light
I can't tell you but I know it's mine,

Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends
Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends

Do you need anybody
I just need someone to love
Could it be anybody
I want somebody to love.

Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
With a little help from my friends.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

oh yes...


----------



## JollyRoger

YouTube - The Beatles - Dig a Pony


----------



## RoseRed

*This is dedicated too...*

the one I DON'T love...

YouTube - Kenny Rogers - Coward Of The County


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> the one I DON'T love...
> 
> YouTube - Kenny Rogers - Coward Of The County



    Amen sister!  

Heard this today and thought about the concert a few weeks ago.    And definitely a favorite song.  



I'm sailing away,
Set an open course for the virgin sea,
'Cause I've got to be free,
Free to face the life that's ahead of me,
on board, I'm the captain, so climb aboard,
We'll search for tomorrow on every shore,
And I'll try, Oh Lord I'll try, to carry on

I look to the sea,
Reflections in the waves spark my memory,
Some happy, some sad,
I think of childhood friends and the dreams we had,
We lived happily forever, so the story goes,
But somehow we missed out on the pot of gold
But we'll try best that we can to carry on

A gathering of angels appeared above my head,
They sang to me this song of hope and this is what they said,
They said come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me lads,
Come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me,
Come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me baby,
Come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me

I thought that they were angels, but much to my surprise,
We climbed aboard their starship, we headed for the skies
come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me lads
Come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away, come sail away with me...


----------



## jazz lady

*And a trip down memory lane...*



It seems like yesterday 
But it was long ago 
Janie was lovely, she was the queen of my nights 
There in the darkness with the radio playing low 
And the secrets that we shared 
The mountains that we moved 
Caught like a wildfire out of control 
Till there was nothing left to burn and nothing left to prove 

And I remember what she said to me 
How she swore that it never would end 
I remember how she held me oh so tight 
Wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then 

Against the wind 
We were running against the wind 
We were young and strong, we were running
Against the wind 

And the years rolled slowly past 
And I found myself alone 
Surrounded bv strangers I thought were my friends 
I found myself further and further from my home 
And I guess I lost my way 
There were oh so many roads 
I was living to run and running to live 
Never worried about paying or even how much I owed 

Moving eight miles a minute for months at a time 
Breaking all of the rules that would bend 
I began to find myself searchin' 
Searching for shelter again and again 

Against the wind 
A little something against the wind 
I found myself seeking shelter 
Against the wind 

Well those drifters' days are past me now 
I've got so much more to think about 
Deadlines and commitments 
What to leave in
What to leave out 

Against the wind 
I'm still runnin' against the wind 
I'm older now but still running
Against the wind
*Well I'm older now and I'm still running
Against the wind...*


----------



## kom526

Bit cheesy video BUT it was 1989


----------



## morningbell

OMG.... one of my all time favorite keyboard jams.....  
I can't be in a bad mood when I hear this one!


----------



## toppick08

'yessah.....


----------



## Rael

Thanks, somd, for rekindling the Billy Joel...



A bottle of white, a bottle of red,
Perhaps a bottle of rosé instead.
We'll get a table near the street
In our old familiar place
You and I - face to face hm, hm
A bottle of red, a bottle of white
It all depends upon your appetite
I'll meet you any time you want
In our Italian Restaurant.
Things are okay with me these days
I got a good job, I got a good office
I got a new wife, got a new life
And the family is fine
Oh we lost touch long ago
You lost weight - I did not know
you could ever look so nice after so much time.
Do you remember those days hanging out at the village green?
Engineer boots, leather jackets and tight blue jeans
Oh you drop a dime in the box play a song about New Orleans
Cold beer, hot lights, my sweet romantic teenage nights ooh, ooh
Oh, oh, oh, oh…..
Brenda and Eddie were the popular steadies
And the king and the queen of the prom
Riding around with the car top down and the radio on
Nobody looked any finer
Or was more of a hit at the Parkway Diner
We never knew we could want more than that out of life
Surely Brenda and Eddie would always know how to survive.
Oh, oh, oh, oh…..
Brenda and Eddie were still going steady in the summer of '75
When they decided the marriage would be at the end of July
Everyone said they were crazy
"Brenda you know that you're much too lazy
and Eddie could never afford to live that kind of life."
Oh, but there we were wavin' Brenda and Eddie goodbye.
Oh, oh, oh
Well they got an apartment with deep pile carpets
And a couple of paintings from Sears
A big waterbed that they bought with the bread
They had saved for a couple of years
but they started to fight when the money got tight
And they just didn't count on the tears.
Oh, oh yeah rock 'n roll
Oh, oh, oh
Well, they lived for a while in a very nice style
But it's always the same in the end
They got a divorce as a matter of course
And they parted the closest of friends
Then the king and the queen went back to the green
But you could never go back there again
Oh, oh
Brenda and Eddie had had it already by the summer of '75
From the high to the low to the end of the show
For the rest of their lives
They couldn't go back to the greasers
The best they could do was pick up their pieces
We always knew they would both find a way to get by
Oh and that's all I heard about Brenda and Eddie
Can't tell you more 'cause I've told you already
And here we are wavin' Brenda and Eddie goodbye
Oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh
Oh, oh, oh
Yeah
A bottle of red, a bottle of white,
Whatever kind of mood you're in tonight
I'll meet you anytime you want
In our Italian Restaurant.


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## morningbell

I love Autumn music


----------



## JollyRoger

*No words needed..*


----------



## meangirl




----------



## hvp05




----------



## meangirl

hvp05 said:


>


----------



## meangirl

meangirl said:


>


 
Is my stuff even showing up?? To me it's not....
ugh.


----------



## hvp05

meangirl said:


> Is my stuff even showing up?? To me it's not....
> ugh.


Nope.  You're doing it wrong.  I chose that song because I'm running on empty... guess you are too.


----------



## meangirl

hvp05 said:


> Nope. You're doing it wrong. I chose that song because I'm running on empty... guess you are too.


 
  Ok, what am I doing wrong?? I forget how to do things here..


----------



## meangirl

...


----------



## meangirl

...


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:


>


 


Hi there, you!!!


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:


> Hi there, you!!!


----------



## meangirl

...


----------



## Rael

meangirl said:


> Hey, I bet you know.. the song "Mother"  where does that come from?? Pink Floydd the Wall?? what? ANd what does it mean? From a male point of view??
> "



Haven't seen this thread in a while...

Yes, Mother is from The Wall. It depicts her as an overprotective mama, which doesn't help Pink do anything but build his wall further. Great song from a great album. Saw this concert in Nassau coliseum, fantastic.


----------



## meangirl

...


----------



## itsbob

toppick08 said:


>



Yeah, but do you know WHO Lorelei is?? 

I mean the "REAL" Mythical Lorelei??


----------



## toppick08

itsbob said:


> Yeah, but do you know WHO Lorelei is??
> 
> I mean the "REAL" Mythical Lorelei??



no..:shrug:


----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## otter




----------



## otter




----------



## desertrat

otter said:


>



That was, um, different.


----------



## otter

desertrat said:


> That was, um, different.



Sorry, Sherman and Mr Peabody stopped by with their Wayback Machine..


----------



## otter

*K Jo Uncut*


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## KingFish

IRON MAIDEN

Number of the beast.  just came on the radio.


----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## JollyRoger

The song is over
It's all behind me
I should have known it
She tried to find me

Our love is over
They're all ahead now
I've got to learn it
I've got to sing out

chorus:
I'll sing my song to the wide open spaces
I'll sing my heart out to the infinite sea
I'll sing my visions to the sky high mountains
I'll sing my song to the free, to the free
I'll sing my song to the wide open spaces
I'll sing my heart out to the infinite sea
I'll sing my visions to the sky high mountains
I'll sing my song to the free, to the free

When I walked in through the door
Thought it was me I was looking for
She was the first song I ever sang
But it stopped as soon as it began

Our love is over
It's all behind me
They're all ahead now
Can't hope to find me

(chorus)

This song is over
I'm left with only tears
I must remember
Even if it takes a million years

The song is over


----------



## toppick08

good song here.....


----------



## FireBrand

*Sir Lord Baltimore (1970)*


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

like no other.....


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08




----------



## FireBrand

*remember 'Tie me Kangaroo down Sport' ?*


----------



## toppick08




----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

k


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## toppick08

oh my...


----------



## FireBrand

*THE VERB 'TO LOVE' - Todd Rundgren*

Some people tell me that love is a feeling
or a possession
Somehow it seems so cold
And when they say love is sweet,
does it mean that you eat it?
Maybe you drink it,
does it fill up an empty hole?

I'm lookin' for a love and I may not find it
You know it doesn't mean a thing
without some action behind it

Please come home
I can hear them calling
Please come home
Please don't leave us all alone
Your mama and your papa are crying all alone
You better let it magnetize, learn to sacrifice
'Til we get the true version of
The meaning of the verb 'To Love'
What does it mean to love?

And when somebody needs love,
do they spend some money?
Say something funny,
ask for some tenderness?
And when you wanna touch of love,
do you lie on your back?
Stand on your head,
how do you feel it best?

I'm looking for a love with no strings attached
To take me like I am, that's the only catch

Please come home
I can hear them calling
Please come home
Please don't leave us all alone
Your wife and your lover are crying all alone
You better let it magnetize, learn to sacrifice
'Til we learn the true version of
The meaning of the verb 'To Love'

Does it mean any more,
the more you talk about it
Is it anymore real
if you jump around and shout it
I'm sick and tired of hearing
'bout everyone without it and
Too much talkin' sends me walkin'
Night is falling and everybody's calling for love

Everybody's lookin' for their one and only
It's only just a game 'cause they're scared to be lonely

Please come home
I can hear them calling
Please come home
Please don't leave us all alone
Your brothers and your sisters are crying all alone
You got let it magnetize, learn to sacrifice
'Til we get the true version of
The meaning of the verb 'To Love'
What does it mean to love?


----------



## Rael

*Grand Funk Railroad*

Got GFR curious after this morning's radio show. Interesting about this concert at Shea Stadium was that it broke the Beatles' ticket sales record. The intro and some of the crowd shots are also interesting. There's an acrid, sweet smell in the air looking at this one... 

I'm Your Captain...Closer to Home


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

Love this Album.....


----------



## toppick08

Yep...


----------



## toppick08

Another 70's real music song...


----------



## Rael

Listening to some Sting...great song. 


*Sister Moon*

Sister moon will be my guide
In your blue blue shadows I would hide
All good people asleep tonight
I'm all by myself in your silver light
I would gaze at your face the whole night through
Id go out of my mind, but for you

Lying in a mothers arms
The primal root of a woman's charms
I'm a stranger to the sun
My eyes are too weak
How cold is a heart
When its warmth that it seeks?
You watch every night, you dont care what I do
Id go out of my mind, but for you
Id go out of my mind, but for you

My mistress eyes are nothing like the sun
My hunger for her explains everything Ive done
To howl at the moon the whole night through
And they really dont care if I do
Id go out of my mind, but for you


----------



## JollyRoger

*The Dream Police..*

They live inside of my head...


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

one more...
good song


----------



## JollyRoger

The Music Must Change!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## toppick08

crank it.......


----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## JollyRoger




----------



## Toxick

*Queen:*

Heard on the radio today:



One man, one goal, one mission, 
One heart, one soul, just one solution, 
One flash of light yeah, one god, one vision 

One flesh, one bone, 
One true religion, 
One voice, one hope, 
One real decision, 

Whoa... gimme one vision 

No wrong, no right, 
I'm gonna tell you there's no black and no white, 
No blood, no stain, 
All we need is one world wide vision 

One flesh, one bone, 
One true religion, 
One voice, one hope, 
One real decision, 
Whoa....

I had a dream, 
When I was young, 
A dream of sweet illusion, 
A glimpse of hope and unity, 
And visions of one sweet union, 
But a cold wind blows, 
And a dark rain falls, 
And in my heart it shows, 
Look what they've done to my dream 

Vision, Give me your hands, Give me your hearts, 
I'm ready, There's only one direction, One world and one nation, 

Yeah one vision 

No hate, no fight, 
Just excitation, 
All through the night, 
It's a celebration 
Wowowowo yeah 

One one one 

One flesh, one bone, 
One true religion, 
One voice, one hope, 
One real decision 

Gimme one night, 
Gimme one hope, 
Just gimme, 
One man, one man, 
One bar, one night, 
One day, hey hey, 

Just gimme gimme 
Gimme *Fried chicken *


----------



## Rael

Haven't heard this one in a while... 



Sometimes I'm right and I can be wrong
My own beliefs are in my song
The butcher, the banker, the drummer and then
Makes no difference what group I'm in
I am everyday people, yeah yeah
There is a blue one who can't accept the green one
For living with a fat one trying to be a skinny one
And different strokes for different folks
And so on and so on and scooby dooby doo-bee
Oh sha sha - we got to live together
I am no better and neither are you
We are the same whatever we do
You love me you hate me you know me and then
You can't figure out the bag l'm in
I am everyday people, yeah yeah
There is a long hair that doesn't like the short hair
For bein' such a rich one that will not help the poor one
And different strokes for different folks
And so on and so on and scooby dooby doo-bee
Oh sha sha-we got to live together
There is a yellow one that won't accept the black one
That won't accept the red one that won't accept the white one
And different strokes for different folks


----------



## jazz lady

*For GWGuy...*

Sweet dreams...




Eep
Opp
Ork
Ah
Ah
Get in this capsule, baby!
We are blasting off!


Eep-opp-ork-ah-ah (whoooo) :REFRAIN
Eep-opp-ork-ah-ah (whoooo)
Eep-opp-ork-ah-ah
Means I love you


Well now, I took my baby
for a ride in space
(eep-opp-ork-ah-ah)
and met a little man
with a funny face.
(eep-opp-ork-ah-ah)
he taught us both 
to wail this way.
(eep-opp-ork-ah-ah)
and nobody digs a word we say.
(eep-opp-ork-ah-ah)

REFRAIN 

Yeah, I read my baby loud and clear
(eep-opp-ork-ah-ah)
She just said, "I love you dear"
(eep-opp-ork-ah-ah)
Now when i reply the way I do
(eep-opp-ork-ah-ah)
I just said, "I love you too"
Come fly with me!
Up high with me!


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


>



Don't mess with the Jazzinator.


----------



## Baz

*Before Axl's Ego Trip: Mr. Brownstone*



Coulda, woulda, shoulda been the new Rolling Stones.  But heavier.


R.I.P. G'n'R.    (Also Velvet Revolver.  The next best.)


----------



## Rael

For anyone that was wondering what song that was playing down Rt 4 today on the way home, it was this. 

It is Friday, I just popped a Sam Adams Light, and am ready for some music.  Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## FireBrand

Rael said:


> For anyone that was wondering what song that was playing down Rt 4 today on the way home, it was this.
> 
> It is Friday, I just popped a Sam Adams Light, and am ready for some music.  Have a great weekend, all.


 
The REAL Genesis !


----------



## Rael

FireBrand said:


> The REAL Genesis !


Thighs and hands were worn out with the air drumming, but I have it down to a science!


----------



## toppick08




----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Steve Martin - King Tut (1978)

:boogie:


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Steve Martin - King Tut (1978)
> 
> :boogie:



I heard that one morning as I was driving thru Bakersfield..


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


> I heard that one morning as I was driving thru Bakersfield..



I :heart: you.


----------



## Rael

Still my favorite thread, this one. 




"Don't say you're up, when you're down...it's elemental"


----------



## toppick08

Rael said:


> Still my favorite thread, this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't say you're up, when you're down...it's elemental"


----------



## jazz lady

*Kwilly...*

your favorites...just for you.


----------



## kwillia

I SHOULD HAVE FOLLOWED MY INSTINCTS WHEN I SAW WHO BUMPED THIS THREAD AND THOUGHT TWICE ABOUT CLICKING IT...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> I SHOULD HAVE FOLLOWED MY INSTINCTS WHEN I SAW WHO BUMPED THIS THREAD AND THOUGHT TWICE ABOUT CLICKING IT...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:


> your favorites...just for you.


 
"groove is in the heart", good jam!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


> "groove is in the heart", good jam!



Indeed it is!    That darn Kwilly has NO taste in music.


----------



## jazz lady

Tonight!


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:


> Indeed it is!  That darn Kwilly has NO taste in music.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:


>



And speaking of "Long time, no hear"...


----------



## kwillia

(Ooooooh, oooh-ah)
Now I told you so you ought to know
(Oooooh) It takes some time for a feelin' to grow
(Oooooh) You're so close now I can't let you go
(Oooooh) And I can't let go

(With you I'm not shy) to show the way I feel
(With you I might try) my secrets to reveal
For you are a magnet and I am steel

I can hope that I'll hold you for long
(Oooooh) You're a woman who's lost to your song
(Oooooh) But the love that I feel is so strong
(Oooooh) And it can't be wrong

(With you I'm not shy) to show the way I feel
(With you I might try) my secrets to reveal
For you are a magnet and I am steel

(Oooooh)
(Oooooh)
(Oooooh)

(With you I'm not shy) to show the way I feel
(With you I might try) my secrets to reveal
For you are a magnet and I am steel
For you are a magnet and I am steel
For you are a magnet and I am steel

  ​


----------



## FireBrand

kwillia said:


> (Ooooooh, oooh-ah)
> Now I told you so you ought to know
> (Oooooh) It takes some time for a feelin' to grow
> (Oooooh) You're so close now I can't let you go
> (Oooooh) And I can't let go​
> (With you I'm not shy) to show the way I feel
> (With you I might try) my secrets to reveal
> For you are a magnet and I am steel​
> I can hope that I'll hold you for long
> (Oooooh) You're a woman who's lost to your song
> (Oooooh) But the love that I feel is so strong
> (Oooooh) And it can't be wrong​
> (With you I'm not shy) to show the way I feel
> (With you I might try) my secrets to reveal
> For you are a magnet and I am steel​
> (Oooooh)
> (Oooooh)
> (Oooooh)​
> (With you I'm not shy) to show the way I feel
> (With you I might try) my secrets to reveal
> For you are a magnet and I am steel
> For you are a magnet and I am steel
> For you are a magnet and I am steel​
> ​


----------



## Roberta

FireBrand said:


>


----------



## FireBrand

Well you're dirty and sweet, clad in black
Don't look back and I love you
You're dirty and sweet, oh yeah
Well you're slim and you're weak
You've got the teeth of a hydra upon you
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl.

Chorus:
Get it on, bang the gong , get it on
Get it on, bang the gong, get it on

You're built like a car, you've got a hub cap diamond star halo
You're built like a car, oh yeah
You're an untamed youth that's the truth with your cloak full of eagles
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl.

Repeat chorus

You're windy and wild, you've got the blues in your shoes and your
stockings
You're windy and wild, oh yeah
You're built like a car, you've got a hub cap diamond star halo
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl.

Repeat chorus

You're dirty and sweet, clad in black, don't look back
And I love you
You're dirty and sweet, oh yeah
You dance when you walk so let's dance, take a chance, understand me
You're dirty sweet and you're my girl.


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Rael

I was driving home late sunday afternoon not through Bakersfield, but through Davidsonville  and thought of the song "One" by Three Dog Night. When I arrived home I looked it up and learned it was actually written by Harry Nilsson.

Then I remembered another song by Nilsson which I really liked back then in '71. It was from the Nilsson Schmillson album, and was called Jump Into the Fire. Then found it on youtube...and here it is. Jump into the Fire


----------



## kwillia




----------



## kwillia




----------



## cattitude

Great thread...lots of memories...


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> Great thread...lots of memories...


----------



## RoseRed

YouTube - Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child (Wild One)


----------



## BushwoodGirl

RoseRed said:


> YouTube - Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child (Wild One)



Did you watch American Idol last night??  I would have preferred that he wore a shirt ... but he is who he is!!


----------



## RoseRed

BushwoodGirl said:


> Did you watch American Idol last night??  I would have preferred that he wore a shirt ... but he is who he is!!



No.  TV never came on yesterday.


----------



## Fairmount




----------



## Fairmount




----------



## Agee

Sometimes you get lucky...

I met a gentelemen at the bar at LAX, he's recorded with Alice Cooper and Slash... Not to mention as to his other work...

Quite a conversation!


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:


> Sometimes you get lucky...
> 
> I met a gentelemen at the bar at LAX, he's recorded with Alice Cooper and Slash... Not to mention as to his other work...
> 
> Quite a conversation!



Leave it to you to get lucky at a bar...


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:


> Leave it to you to get lucky at a bar...


 
Call me the breeze...


----------



## RoseRed

Eddie Money- Gimme some Water - YouTube


----------



## kwillia




----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


>



  I was wondering who was going to post this.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


>


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


>



You've got the BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> You've got the BEST THREAD EVER!



You like me!  You really, really like me!


----------



## RoseRed

Plastic Bertrand - Ca Plane Pour Moi (1978 promo-video on rage) - YouTube


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## jazz lady

Just remembered how much I loved this song after a friend posted it on FB:


----------



## Dakota

Beth Hart & Joe Bonamassa together - pure genius.


----------



## jazz lady

Dakota said:


> Beth Hart & Joe Bonamassa together - pure genius.



A great version.    I also love this one with the late Etta James and Dr. Hook:


----------



## FireBrand

*Fairport Convention (Sandy Denny)*


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## FireBrand

*Joe is still cool !*


----------



## FireBrand

*Clear as the Driven Snow*


----------



## Dakota

Gunter glieben glauchen globen 
All right 
I got something to say 
Yeah, it's better to burn out 
Yeah, than fade away 
All right 
Ow Gonna start a fire 
C'mon! 
Rise up! gather round 
Rock this place to the ground 
Burn it up let's go for broke 
Watch the night go up in smoke 

Rock on! Rock on!  

Drive me crazier, no serenade 
No fire brigade, just Pyromania 

What do you want? What do you want? 
I want rock'n'roll, yes I do 
Long live rock'n'roll 

Oh let's go, let's strike a light 
We're gonna blow like dynamite 
I don't care if it takes all night 
Gonna set this town alight 

What do you want? What do you want? 
I want rock'n'roll, Allright! 
Long live rock'n'roll 

Rock of ages, rock of ages 
Still rollin', keep a-rollin' 
Rock of ages, rock of ages 
Still rollin', rock'n'rollin' 

We got the power, got the glory 
Just say you need it and if you need it 
Say yeah! 

Heh heh heh heh 
Now listen to me 
I'm Burnin', Burnin', I got the fever 
I know for sure, there ain't no cure 
So feel it, don't fight it, go with the flow 
Gimme, gimme, gimme, gimme one more for the road 

What do you want? What do you want? 
I want rock'n'roll, You betcha 
Long live rock'n'roll 

[Repeat Chorus]

We're gonna burn this damn place down 
Down to the ground 

Heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh


----------



## jazz lady

*Thanks Nupe...*

Today he posted this picture of Maya Rudolph and Minnie Riperton.  I was surprised I never knew they were mother and daughter, but I definitely see the resemblance.  The caption for the picture:



> PIC OF THE DAY...
> 
> This moved us. Love how actress Maya Rudolph, who rose to fame on SNL, pays tribute to her mom, the late & greatly missed Minnie Riperton. This def says, "Loving You..."



In this performance of the song, you can hear her sing "Maya, Maya, Maya" at the end in tribute to her daughter.


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0


----------



## Grumpy

Lucky that you always have the lord by your side.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Lucky that you always have the lord by your side.



Amen.


----------



## Agee

_I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield
Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station
And the preacher said "you know you always have the
Lord by your side"

And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran
Twenty red lights in his honor
Thank you Jesus, thank you lord_

RR, heard this on the way home tonight. Always think of you and this thread when I hear this song


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> I was driving home early sunday morning through bakersfield Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station And the preacher said "you know you always have the Lord by your side"  And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran Twenty red lights in his honor Thank you Jesus, thank you lord  RR, heard this on the way home tonight. Always think of you and this thread when I hear this song



Awww...  How sweet of you!


----------



## jazz lady

*A really long time no hear...*



As soon as you are able, woman I am willing
To make the break that we are on the brink of
My cup is on the table, my love is spilling
Waiting here for you to take and drink of
So if you're tired of the same old story
Oh, turn some pages
I will be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes, yeah, yeah

I knew it had to happen, felt the tables turnin'
Got me through my darkest hour
I heard the thunder clappin', felt the desert burnin'
Until you poured on me like a sweet sun shower
So if you're tired of the same old story
Oh, turn some pages
I will be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes, ooh

So if you're tired of the same old story
Oh baby, turn some pages
I will be here when you are ready
To roll with the changes, baby
Roll with the changes
Ah, you know you know you know you got to

(Keep on rollin') Oh yeah
(Keep on rollin') Ooh roll with the changes
Keep on rollin' (Keep on rollin', keep on rollin')
Oh, now roll with the changes, oh, baby
(Keep on rollin') Oh, babe (Keep on rollin')
Oh, you got to learn to roll with the changes
Got to, got to, got to, got to keep on rollin'
(Keep on rollin'), got to learn to, got to learn to
Got to learn to roll
(Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh)
(Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh)
(Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh)
(Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh, aah)


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> As soon as you are able, woman I am willing
> To make the break that we are on the brink of
> My cup is on the table, my love is spilling
> Waiting here for you to take and drink of
> So if you're tired of the same old story
> Oh, turn some pages
> I will be here when you are ready
> To roll with the changes, yeah, yeah
> 
> I knew it had to happen, felt the tables turnin'
> Got me through my darkest hour
> I heard the thunder clappin', felt the desert burnin'
> Until you poured on me like a sweet sun shower
> So if you're tired of the same old story
> Oh, turn some pages
> I will be here when you are ready
> To roll with the changes, ooh
> 
> So if you're tired of the same old story
> Oh baby, turn some pages
> I will be here when you are ready
> To roll with the changes, baby
> Roll with the changes
> Ah, you know you know you know you got to
> 
> (Keep on rollin') Oh yeah
> (Keep on rollin') Ooh roll with the changes
> Keep on rollin' (Keep on rollin', keep on rollin')
> Oh, now roll with the changes, oh, baby
> (Keep on rollin') Oh, babe (Keep on rollin')
> Oh, you got to learn to roll with the changes
> Got to, got to, got to, got to keep on rollin'
> (Keep on rollin'), got to learn to, got to learn to
> Got to learn to roll
> (Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh)
> (Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh)
> (Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh)
> (Keep on rollin', keep on rollin', oooh, aah)





I love it when this thread is bumped!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I love it when this thread is bumped!



*bump*  

Seems appropriate.  A little Boston is in order.


Don't look back
A new day is breakin'
It's been too long since I felt this way
I don't mind where I get taken
The road is callin'
Today is the day

I can see
It took so long to realize
I'm much too strong
Not to compromise
Now I see what I am is holding me down
I'll turn it around

I finally see the dawn arrivin'
I see beyond the road I'm drivin'
Far away and left behind

It's a new horizon and I'm awakin' now
Oh I see myself in a brand new way
The sun is shinin'
The clouds are breakin'
Cause I can't lose now, there's no game to play

I can tell
There's no more time left to criticize
I've seen what I could not recognize
Everything in my life was leading me on
But I can be strong

I finally see the dawn arrivin'
I see beyond the road I'm drivin'
Far away and left behind


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> *bump*
> 
> Seems appropriate.  A little Boston is in order.
> 
> 
> Don't look back
> A new day is breakin'
> It's been too long since I felt this way
> I don't mind where I get taken
> The road is callin'
> Today is the day
> 
> I can see
> It took so long to realize
> I'm much too strong
> Not to compromise
> Now I see what I am is holding me down
> I'll turn it around
> 
> I finally see the dawn arrivin'
> I see beyond the road I'm drivin'
> Far away and left behind
> 
> It's a new horizon and I'm awakin' now
> Oh I see myself in a brand new way
> The sun is shinin'
> The clouds are breakin'
> Cause I can't lose now, there's no game to play
> 
> I can tell
> There's no more time left to criticize
> I've seen what I could not recognize
> Everything in my life was leading me on
> But I can be strong
> 
> I finally see the dawn arrivin'
> I see beyond the road I'm drivin'
> Far away and left behind



Appropriate, indeed!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Appropriate, indeed!



You so get me. And yes, for both of us.    And this was playing when I walked into the supermarket this afternoon.    Driving it home for me.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> You so get me. And yes, for both of us.    And this was playing when I walked into the supermarket this afternoon.    Driving it home for me.



I :heart: you!


----------



## jazz lady

One of my favorite videos and love the lyrics, too.  

[video=youtube;d5PqVeex4QU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PqVeex4QU[/video]

World turns black and white 
Pictures in an empty room 
Your love starts falling down 
Better change your tune 
Reach for the golden ring 
Reach for the sky 
Baby just spread your wings 

[Chorus:]
We'll get higher and higher straight up we'll climb 
We'll get higher and higher leave it all behind 
Run, run, run, away 
Like a train running off the track 
The truth gets left behind 
And falls between the cracks 
Standing on broken dreams 
But never losing sight 
Spread your wings 

[Chorus]

So baby dry your eyes, save all the tears you've cried 
Ohh that's what dreams are made of 
Oh baby we belong in a world that must be strong 
Ohh that's what dreams are made of 

[Solo]

[Chorus]

Higher and higher who knows what we'll find 
And in the end on dreams we will depend 
Cause that's what love is made of...


----------



## Monello

Too many entries to read this entire thread.  UGH


----------



## RoseRed

Monello said:


> Too many entries to read this entire thread.  UGH



It grew legs.


----------



## RoseRed

[video=youtube;LWz0JC7afNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWz0JC7afNQ[/video]


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:


> It grew legs.



and facial hair...


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> and facial hair...



I guess you've seen me lately.


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:


> I guess you've seen me lately.



A bearded RR?


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> It grew legs.



More like tentacles.


----------



## RoseRed

Airgasm said:


> A bearded RR?



:shrug:


----------



## Grumpy

*A little ditty from Kwillia's All-Time favorites.*


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> *A little ditty from Kwillia's All-Time favorites.*


----------



## AnthonyJames

I first heard this about a life time ago. One of the TV stations in D.C. used it when they signed off for the night. Ronald Reagan used part of it in his speech honoring the Challenger Astronauts following the disaster.

High Flight

John Gillespie Magee, Jr


Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of earth,
 And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
 Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
 Of sun-split clouds, --and done a hundred things
 You have not dreamed of --Wheeled and soared and swung
 High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there
 I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
 My eager craft through footless halls of air...
 Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
 I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
 Where never lark or even eagle flew --
And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod
 The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
 Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.


----------



## Grumpy

AnthonyJames said:


> I first heard this about a life time ago. One of the TV stations in D.C. used it when they signed off for the night.



I bet a lot of folks here didn't even know that the vast majority of TV stations back in the day didn't broadcast all night like they do now.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> I bet a lot of folks here didn't even know that the vast majority of TV stations back in the day didn't broadcast all night like they do now.



I remember.  I'm old, too.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> I remember.  I'm old and hairy, too.



We knew that.


----------



## GWguy

Grumpy said:


> I bet a lot of folks here didn't even know that the vast majority of TV stations back in the day didn't broadcast all night like they do now.





RoseRed said:


> I remember.  I'm old, too.



Yep.  Star Spangled Banner and then static.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I remember.  I'm old, too.





Grumpy said:


> We knew that.



  

And hairy. Don't forget that!


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> We knew that.





GWguy said:


> Yep.  Star Spangled Banner and then static.





jazz lady said:


> And hairy. Don't forget that!



I :heart: you guys!


----------



## stgislander

And they closed with the National Anthem.


----------



## grandpa

AnthonyJames said:


> I first heard this about a life time ago. One of the TV stations in D.C. used it when they signed off for the night. Ronald Reagan used part of it in his speech honoring the Challenger Astronauts following the disaster.
> 
> High Flight
> 
> John Gillespie Magee, Jr
> 
> 
> Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of earth,
> And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
> Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
> Of sun-split clouds, --and done a hundred things
> You have not dreamed of --Wheeled and soared and swung
> High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there
> I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
> My eager craft through footless halls of air...
> Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
> I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
> Where never lark or even eagle flew --
> And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod
> The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
> Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.



I remember that as an Air Force Prayer about 50-60 years ago.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I feel a hot wind on my shoulder
> And the touch of a world that is older
> I turn the switch and check the number
> I leave it on when in bed I slumber
> I hear the rhythms of the music
> I buy the product and never use it
> I hear the talking of the DJ
> Can't understand just what does he say?
> 
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> 
> I dial it in and tune the station
> They talk about the U.S. inflation
> I understand just a little
> No comprende, it's a riddle
> 
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> 
> I wish I was in Tijuana
> Eating barbequed iguana
> I'd take requests on the telephone
> I'm on a wavelength far from home
> I feel a hot wind on my shoulder
> I dial it in from south of the border
> I hear the talking of the DJ
> Can't understand just what does he say?
> 
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> I'm on a mexican radio
> 
> Radio  radio...
> What does he say ?



Went bowling a couple of weeks ago and heard this blasting over the sound system.  I remember talking to you that I had never heard it and you played it for me.  Still wish I had never heard it.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Went bowling a couple of weeks ago and heard this blasting over the sound system.  I remember talking to you that I had never heard it and you played it for me.  Still wish I had never heard it.



AWESOME!  

Catchy little tune!  You're welcome for the earworm!


----------



## AnthonyJames

This isn't new, but I just found it. Caution: There is some adult content. 

[video=youtube;EpDmklLFXVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpDmklLFXVc[/video]


----------



## jazz lady

Was thinking about a friend who passed away a couple of months ago and this was one of the songs played at her funeral.  Rest in Peace, Amy.

John Denver – "Poems, Prayers And Promises"

I've been lately thinking about my life's time, all the things I've done and how it's been.
And I can't help believing in my own mind, I know I'm gonna hate to see it end.
I've seen a lot of sunshine, slept out in the rain, spent a night or two all on my own.
I've known my lady's pleasures, had myself some friends, spent a time or two in my own home.

I have to say it now, it's been good life all in all, it's really fine to have a chance to hang around.
and lie there by the fire and watch the evening tire
while all my friends and my old lady sit and pass a pipe around.
And talk of poems and prayers and promises and things that we believe in.
How sweet it is to love someone, how right it is to care.
How long it's been since yesterday, what about tomorrow
and what about our dreams and all the memories we share?

Days they pass so quickly now, the nights are seldom long.
Time around me whispers when it's cold.
The changes somehow frightens me, still I have to smile. It turns me on to think of growing old.
For though my life's been good to me there's still so much to do.
So many things my mind has never known.
I'd like to raise a family, I'd like to sail away and dance across the mountains on the moon.

I have to say it now, it's been good life all in all, it's really fine to have a chance to hang around.
and lie there by the fire and watch the evening tire
while all my friends and my old lady sit and pass a pipe around.
And talk of poems and prayers and promises and things that we believe in.
How sweet it is to love someone, how right it is to care.
How long it's been since yesterday, what about tomorrow
and what about our dreams and all the memories we share?


----------



## virgovictoria

Just found out about Wenchy/Wendy.  Still don't know the specifics.  

James Taylor - "See You Again"
Just yesterday morning they let me know you were gone
Susanne the plans they made put an end to you
I walked out this morning and I wrote down this song
I just can't remember who to send it to
I've seen fire and I've seen rain
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I'd see you again
Won't you look down upon me, jesus
You've got to help me make a stand
You've just got to see me through another day
My body's aching and my time is at hand
And I won't make it any other way
Oh, I've seen fire and I've seen rain
I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end
I've seen lonely times when I could not find a friend
But I always thought that I'd see you again
Been walking…


----------



## morningbell




----------



## gary_webb

We come from the land of the ice and snow
From the midnight sun, where the hot springs flow

The hammer of the gods
Will drive our ships to new lands
To fight the horde, singing and cry
Valhalla, I am coming!

On we sweep with threshing oar
Our only goal will be the western shore

How soft your fields so green
Will whisper tales of gore
Of how we calmed the tides of war
We are your overlords


----------



## Kyle

gary_webb said:


> We come from the land of the ice and snow
> From the midnight sun, where the hot springs flow
> 
> The hammer of the gods
> Will drive our ships to new lands
> To fight the horde, singing and cry
> Valhalla, I am coming!
> 
> On we sweep with threshing oar
> Our only goal will be the western shore
> 
> How soft your fields so green
> Will whisper tales of gore
> Of how we calmed the tides of war
> We are your overlords



You just watched Thor: Ragnarok didn't you?


----------



## kwillia

Eastern world it is exploding
Violent flares and bullets loading
You're old enough to kill but not for voting
You don't believe in war but what's that gun your toting?

And even the Jordan river has bodies floating
And you tell me over and over and over again my friend
You don't believe were on the eve of destruction
Well look at all the hate there is in Red China

Take a look around at Selma Alabama
You may leave here for four days in space
When you return it's that same old place
Love your next door neighbor but don't forget to say grace

And you tell me over and over and over again my friend
You don't believe were on the eve of destruction
You don't believe were on the eve of destruction
You don't believe were on the eve of destruction


----------



## luvmygdaughters

There's something happening here
What it is ain't exactly clear
There's a man with a gun over there
Telling me I got to beware
I think it's time we stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
There's battle lines being drawn
Nobody's right if everybody's wrong
Young people speaking their minds
Getting so much resistance from behind
It's time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
What a field-day for the heat
A thousand people in the street
Singing songs and carrying signs
Mostly say, hooray for our side
It's s time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
You step out of line, the man come and take you away
We better stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, now, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down
Stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down


----------



## gary_webb

Kyle said:


> You just watched Thor: Ragnarok didn't you?



No. "The Song Remains the Same" was on AXIS TV over the weekend.


----------



## RoseRed

gary_webb said:


> No. "The Song Remains the Same" was on AXIS TV over the weekend.



Why do you have Pete's avatar?


----------



## MiddleGround

gary_webb said:


> No. "The Song Remains the Same" was on AXIS TV over the weekend.



For a second there, I thought you were listening to 97.7 The Rocket. That is one of the 12 songs they play all day and night


----------



## Grumpy

This is the age of machinery, 
A mechanical nightmare, 
The wonderful world of technology, 
Napalm hydrogen bombs biological warfare, 

This is the twentieth century, 
But too much aggravation 
It's the age of insanity, 
What has become of the green pleasant fields of Jerusalem. 

Ain't got no ambition, I'm just disillusioned 
I'm a twentieth century man but I don't want to be here. 
My mama said she can't understand me 
She can't see my motivation 
Just give me some security, 
I'm a paranoid schizoid product of the twentieth century. 

You keep all your smart modern writers 
Give me William Shakespeare 
You keep all your smart modern painters 
I'll take Rembrandt, Titian, Da Vinci and Gainsborough, 

Girl we gotta get out of here 
We gotta find a solution 
I'm a twentieth century man but I don't want to die here. 

I was born in a welfare state 
Ruled by bureaucracy 
Controlled by civil servants 
And people dressed in grey 
Got no privacy got no liberty 
'cause the twentieth century people 
Took it all away from me. 

Don't want to get myself shot down 
By some trigger happy policeman, 
Gotta keep a hold on my sanity 
I'm a twentieth century man but I don't want to die here. 

My mama says she can't understand me 
She can't see my motivation 
Ain't got no security, 
I'm a twentieth century man but I don't want to be here. 

This is the twentieth century 
But too much aggravation 
This is the edge of insanity 
I'm a twentieth century man but I don't want to be here


----------



## gary_webb

RoseRed said:


> Why do you have Pete's avatar?



I'm covering for him while he's at the races.


----------



## Monello

My turn......


Change your heart, look around you
Change your heart, it will astound you
I need your loving like the sunshine
And everybody's gotta learn sometime
Everybody's gotta learn sometime
Everybody's gotta learn sometime
Change your heart, look around you
Change your heart, it will astound you
I need your loving like the sunshine
And everybody's gotta learn sometime
Everybody's gotta learn sometime
Everybody's gotta learn sometime
I need your loving
I need your loving
Everybody's gotta learn sometime
Everybody's gotta learn sometime
Everybody's…


----------



## gary_webb

I've got the answers
To all of your questions
If you've got the money
To pay me in gold

I will be living
In old Monte Carlo
And you will be reading
The secrets I stole

Daggers and contacts
And bright shiny limos
I've got a watch
That turns into a lifeboat

Glimmering nightgowns
Poisonous cobras
Silencer under the heel of my shoe

The elegance of China
They sent her to lie here on her back
But as she deeply moves me
She'd rather shoot me in my tracks


And while a Middle Asian lady
She really came as no surprise
But I still did destroy her
And I will smash
Halo of flies

I crossed the ocean
Where no one could see
And I put a time-bomb
In your submarine
Goodbye to old friends
The secret's in hand
With phonied up papers
And counterfeit plans
You never will understand


----------



## Grumpy

*Joe Walsh...lifes been good*


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## RoseRed

Been jamming to Lithium channel (34) on Serious lately.  All 90's alt and grunge rock.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Been jamming to Lithium channel (34) on Serious lately.  All 90's alt and grunge rock.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


>



Me -->


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Me -->



The 90s was a great decade for music


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> The 90s was a great decade for music


In some cases.  Does the marcarena count?


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> In some cases.  Does the marcarena count?


Or achy Breaky heart.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> In some cases.  Does the marcarena count?



Of course!


----------



## kwillia




----------



## kwillia

Everybody sing (and dance ) along!


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Everybody sing (and dance ) along!




I don't care what anyone says, that's a great song!


----------



## RoseRed

@kwillia  love you!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


>



I see why you admire him.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I see why you admire him.  Thank you for sharing!


He is my tall drink of water.  Mmm...  

Love Buddy Guy, too.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> He is my tall drink of water.  Mmm...
> 
> Love Buddy Guy, too.



I so love this!  Thank you!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> I so love this!  Thank you!


You're welcome.  Final one and a favorite.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:


>



We have Chaos and these forums to thank.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> We have Chaos and these forums to thank.


Chaos?  Don't you mean Chaotic?    And yes, big thanks to him and all.  I wonder what became of him.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


>



You gonna take that, Grumpy?


----------



## Agee

Love this tune...


----------



## Grumpy

kwillia said:


> You gonna take that, Grumpy?


----------



## Grumpy




----------

